#kubuntu 2005-05-16
<kkathman> flames:  go to the control center, choose KDE Components
<kkathman> flames: then choose Component Chooser then choose the Email client
<kkathman> etc
<kkathman> flames:  you get it?
<flames> yes
<flames> thx
<flames> but, this is not solution for me
<kkathman> its not??  It was for me :)
<flames> which browser use you?
<claydoh> make sure you put in mozilla-thunderbird not just thunderbird :)
<kkathman> if you want your system to default to thunderbird, that will work
<kkathman> I use Opera 8
<flames> i use firefox
<claydoh> and mozilla-firefox if you want to use firefox in kde apps
<kkathman> yes claydoh is right, you cant just put "thunderbird" or "firefox" you have to precede it with mozilla-
<kkathman> hehe brilliant minds claydoh :)
<claydoh> yup
<ojw> if you install mozilla on kubuntu, you still get the GNOME-themed dialog boxes?
<flames> i?
<flames> yes, not too pretty firefox in kde
<_marco> hey do you know the website for the posting?
<kkathman> flames: try downloading other skins
<claydoh> I use this theme for firefox
<claydoh> https://addons.update.mozilla.org/themes/moreinfo.php?id=213&application=firefox
<kkathman> or perhaps try Konqueror as your browser..its KDE
<claydoh> theres one for tbird too a bit nicer imo
<kkathman> or Opera has alot of skins too...and version 8 is awesome
<kkathman> but its commercial too, so..your call
<claydoh> I'd take konqueror over Opera, but that's just a personal taste thing
<Bicchi> There is a lot of ghosting when i move windows in kde. I have tried using the fglrx drivers and this does not seem to help.
<flames> claydoh: i install that theme, cool! :-)
<flames> but tab bar height big a little
<overdrive> Hi I have just installed Kubuntu recently but I am having trouble installing the msttcorefonts can anyone help
<Diablo-D3> http://weblog.infoworld.com/udell/2005/05/04.html#a1228
<Diablo-D3> for those who code perl
<kkathman> overdrive: what problems are you having?
<kkathman> overdrive: I can tell you you wont really like them, they dont look that good in applications
<kkathman> the Bitstream Vera sans is your best bet for cleanness
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, man i don't know if i like perl or not....perl was a bitch to get running on win98
<overdrive> kkkathman: well I do the sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts and it starts downloading but hangs on bout 5% with andale32.exe
<flames> finally, i set this in firefox: user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.mailto","/usr/bin/mozilla-thunderbird"); and mailto links works :-) (i find this on ubuntuforum), thx for help!
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, and i still have a problem with postgres on win98...because of a symlink issue.....but i am trying to make sure that everyone has all their enterprise stuff for free on win98 if they already paid for it because i am certain those crooks at MS will not give people their money back on win98
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, what a database has to do with McMurdo in Antarctica....i will never know
<kkathman> flames: where did you put that in firefox and why?
<ojw> kkathman: "about:config" in your URL bar
<ojw> then search
<kkathman> just wondered what thats supposed to do?
<kkathman> add the mail to your browser?
<claydoh> associates maillto: links with tbird
<claydoh> they don't work in firefox
<ojw> (bitstream vera sans seems pretty usable when you've got antialiasing on.  Haven't found a decent font that works without antialiasing though...)
<kkathman> ahh gotcha... why wont putting mozilla-thunderbird in the KDE components do that?
<kkathman> ojw I havent had any problems on my end at least I havent seen any 
<kkathman> Opera 8 is doing something that makes things clearer too
<ojw> "works" in the sense that bitstream* looks crap when used without antialiasing
<whiskers> and if they don't get it all running for free on win98...they will get it all running for free on linux
<whiskers> but i just have to figure out this symlink problem on win98
<flames> kkathman: i set mozilla-thunderbird in kcontrol -> kde components, but not works properly, want open evolution
<flames> kkathman: opera 8 confirm for create a account (?), when i click mailto link
<kkathman> ohhh I misunderstood you flames, Im sorry
<kkathman> ojw yeah I have antialiasing on for sure .. nothing looks good without it
<kkathman> unfortunately, fonts is something that windows does very well :)  so that we have to give them :)
<kkathman> give them that I mean
* ojw never got antialiasing on windows. even with "smooth edges of screen fonts" ticked
<kkathman> I never needed antialiasing  in windows
<kkathman> but I did set the smooth edges
<Overdrive> kkathman: after it hangs for ages it gives the message /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kkathman> Overdrive: hmmm.. do you know where you are getting it from?
<flames> kkathman: mailto link not work for me in opera 8, but it no problem, because i use firefox
<Overdrive> kkathman: http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/
<kkathman> ok thats good that you got it working then flames :)
<kkathman> Overdrive: well ok I have to assume that the site is ok, but I think I got mine elsewhere at one time
<kkathman> mayube marilat
<kkathman> maybe
<Overdrive> kkathman: marilat ?? in a linux noob
<Overdrive> im a
<kkathman> Overdrive:  its just another repository
<Kisain> i'm getting redy to start my own ftp server ^_^
<Overdrive> kkathman: how would I go about trying that one then ?
<Kisain> yay for the noob
<kkathman> Overdrive: its also in the ubuntu universe
<kkathman> overdrive:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31067&highlight=msttcorefonts
<kkathman> that might help you
<kkathman> I'd try the ubuntu universe first I think
<kkathman> overdrive:  open your /etc/apt/sources.list file using Kate or your favorite editor under root, then add the following two lines if they arent there:
<kkathman> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<kkathman> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<kkathman> Overdrive: they might be there, but commented out with a # in front of the line..if so, just remove that
<kkathman> Then at a command line, do a sudo apt-get update. and try your install again.
<glen_> hiya
<glen_> is there a kubuntugiuld like there is for ubuntu?
<Kisain> can't figure out gproftpd :(
<glen_> anyone?
<kkathman> glen_:  you dont really need a different one
<kkathman> the only diff, is that kubuntu has kde installed basically
<Overdrive> kkathman: Done that but it still tries to download from http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/
<glen_> kkathman i see, okay ill use that then 
<kkathman> Overdrive: you need to remove the other one, or comment it out.
<kkathman> Wow KBear is really unstable
<kkathman> I think I need a good FTP proggie
<Kisain> same here
<Kisain> i can't get this gproftpd to work
<Kisain> :(
<Overdrive> kkathman: which other one ? 
<Kisain> and i'm tryin so hard
<Kisain> it's just given me errors on top of errors
<Kisain> i'm about to convert back to windows :(
<Kisain> and i don't want to cause i hate freakin windows
<Kisain> if anyone finds a good ftp program and can help me out i would appriciate it
<claydoh> you need a server program or cliient?
<Kisain> server program
<Kisain> somethin that can get through my router
<Kisain> and be used on my network
<Kisain> for wan/lan
<Kisain> no such user 'linuxbox'
<Kisain>  - Fatal: User: Unknown user 'linuxbox'. on line 19 of '/etc/proftpd.conf'
<Kisain> i keep gettin this and other errors
<Kisain> when i use gproftpd
<Kisain> :(
<claydoh> thats too deep for me :(
<Kisain> i even have it's gui i downloaded
<Kisain> same here
<Kisain> :(
<Kisain> can anyone help me?
<claydoh> unfortunately *nix servers are not gui friendly
<Kisain> is there an ftp chat here someware?
<claydoh> #proftpd
<Kisain> yay
<claydoh> http://www.debianhowto.de/howtos/en/proftpd/c_proftpd.html
<claydoh> gproftpd is a gui frontend to gproftpd
<claydoh> er proftpd rather
<Kisain> yea i know
<flames> which is a killer ftp client app for kde? i need one
<Kisain> it would be nice if i could find something easyer than this ftp i got too
<whiskers> ok dokey got the win98 stuff working now everybody can have all the enterprise stuff for free on win98...also
<whiskers> now that just leaves the glibc issues on linux and getting gnome-help to work
<claydoh> there is wu-ftpd, pure-ftpd
<whiskers> one problem at a time....and soon everything will be totally free and everyone will starve like the monks on the Holy Mountain
<whiskers> that is why Hitler slaughtered all the Jews but left the Christians on the Holy Mountain alone and even supported them
<claydoh> vsftpd and glftpd
<claydoh> pure-ftpd is supposed to be easier to set up
<claydoh> but it still all cliu and text files
<claydoh> cli and text files
<kkathman> hey there edsuom  :)
<claydoh> there is a "public file server" applet for the kde kicker
<claydoh> right-click on the panel, add/applet/Public File Server
<Overdrive> kkathman: in sources.list to comment the other ones do I just put a '#' infront of it ?
<claydoh> that might be good for a lan
<Kisain> can someone test my ftp server to see if you can get in?
<kkathman> Overdrive: yes
<claydoh> if you trust us to :)
<Kisain> i trus ya just don't hert my box
<Kisain> you'll need a login and pass let me know what you want
<Overdrive> kkathman: Well I done that saved it did sudo apt-get update and tried again but it was still the same
<kkathman> Overdrive: what was the same?
<kkathman> Overdrive: it stalled on download?
<Overdrive> it was still trying to download from easynews
<kkathman> huh?? How??
<kkathman> if you remove that from the sources.list, and do a sudo apt-get update, theres no way it CAN download from there
<Overdrive> yes it stalled and i dont know how
<kkathman> or commented out too
<Kisain> just see if it gives you the login
<Overdrive> well i put the # infront of all the other listed sites saved it and apt-get update so I dont know whats going on
<kkathman> Overdrive: OHHH...NOOO... you wanted to put the # in front of the sourceforge site line, and the other should NOT have the # sign.
<kkathman> others
<Overdrive> but sourceforge is not listed in sources.list
* kkathman scratches his head
<Overdrive> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<Overdrive> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<Overdrive> <head>
<Overdrive> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<Overdrive> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<Overdrive> </head>
<Overdrive> <body>
<kkathman> I guess there is something odd going on that Im unaware of...cuz the apt-get update reads the sources.list and then when you do the apt-get install, it uses only the sources in that file.
<glen_> can any one help with an apt-get problem?
<kkathman> shoot glen_ 
<glen_> mnd if i PM you the error?
<kkathman> thats fine
<flames> what happen, if a package available more than one source? (apt-get)
<glen_> kkathman> okay done
<kkathman> flames: apt will get the first one it finds, then if it finds it in another repos, it checks the version...it will always take the most current version
<flames> i see! thx
<Kisain> all i want to do is start a wan/lan ftp server and i'm to dumb :(
<Kisain> and it freakin sucks
<Kisain> and on top of it all i hate nat!!!!!
<Diablo-D3> http://shadowconflict.blogspot.com/2005/05/bad-rss-feeds-bad.html
<claydoh> there is a pureftpd gui front end available via apt, pureadmin
<claydoh> http://www.pureftpd.org/FAQ has some nat info
<claydoh> :( the frontend sucks tho
<bobc> can anyone tell me how to change screen resolution without directly editing xorg.conf?
<bobc> I can't find anything in the control center or nvidia-settings
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: do you know any reason that if you do an apt-get install on a package, that it would get it from a source NOT in your sources.list?
<crimsun> bobc: you could use xrandr directly if your driver supports it
<Kisain> can you guys recomend an ftp channel thats not proftpd?
<Diablo-D3> easy, you didnt apt-get update first
<Kisain> tere all asses in there
<Diablo-D3> if you change your sources.list, you have to apt-get update afterwards
<claydoh> bobc: go to System/Control Center/ then Peripherals/display
<bobc> claydoh: awesome, thanks! Control Center layout really sucks. Peripherals? Not part of Appearance & Themes?
<claydoh> well it is a hardware thing :)
<claydoh> but better names would be "stuff" and "eyecandy " :)
<kkathman> Diablo-D3:  ok..assuming you did that...any way it goes off elsewhere?
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: simply, it cant.
<kkathman> ok I thought so
<kkathman> thanks
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: apt-get update rebuilds the list of debs it knows about, purging all the ones it doesnt know about
<kkathman> right...well I didnt know if there was some hidden mechanism that it might channel to someother site
<Diablo-D3> nope
<Diablo-D3> well
<Diablo-D3> yes, technically
<Diablo-D3> the httpd serving the debs can redir to another url
<Diablo-D3> and apt-get should follow it
<kkathman> well that maybe whats happening then
<kkathman> Diablo-D3:  you ever seen a sources.list with html in it?
<kkathman> I mean...<html> and tags etc
<Diablo-D3> kkathman: there should never be one
<kkathman> thought so..thanks
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> helping someone with their file...I think there was some extra pasting :)
<brosio> hi
<brosio> every time i try to run an mp3 with noatun it crashes, other sounds works good, xmms works good any could help ?
<Diablo-D3> dont use noatun
<Diablo-D3> use amarok instaed
<Hackmo> hey all, i've got a problem concerning root needed tasks
<Hackmo> When I get a prompt telling me to enter my password I input it but then nothing happens
<Hackmo> sometimes I get an error saying "Please check that the dcopserver is running"
<Hackmo> which it is
<Diablo-D3> sounds like ksu is fubar on your box
<Diablo-D3> open up a konsole and try sudo
<kkathman> bbl
<Hackmo> yeah I just tried "sudo apt-get install nmap" and it worked fine
<Hackmo> although it didn't ask for a password
* Diablo-D3 shrugs
<Diablo-D3> something is wrong on your system
<Hackmo> It worked fine when I first installed it but after I restarted it I kept getting this error
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> try restarting your session
<Hackmo> ok
<Hackmo> No, still didn't work
<Hackmo> getting the same error
<Diablo-D3> try restarting box
<Hackmo> nope still doesn't work
<Diablo-D3> try asking in #kde
<Hackmo> ok thanks
<Hackmo> any clue if this is a kubuntu thing or a KDE thing
<jedipottsy> hey
<jedipottsy> can someone help me
<jedipottsy> i lost the #kubuntu
<jedipottsy> i lost the workspace switcher*
<Hackmo> tried right click and add to pannel?
<jedipottsy> where about is it tho?
<Hackmo> right click the pannel that the workspace switcher was on
<jedipottsy> the panel has gone
<Hackmo> oh, well I have no idea sorry
<jedipottsy> ok
<jedipottsy> w8 i got it back, theres a blue button in top corner
<Hackmo> ah, all you did was hide the pannel
<jedipottsy> ok neway, right click add > (where is workspace switcher?)
<Hackmo> I don't have kubuntu in front of me put just look through the options 
<brosio> Diablo-D3, i want to use noatun...
<gnu234> Hi, 32-bit version on laptop. Streaming thru xmms works great. kde system sounds work within control centre but not "outside" of control centre. Virtual desktops etc...any   ideas?
<Brazmetal> Hello people... I'd like to know if there's a way to set all the aplications to open links in firefox....
<claydoh> Brazmetal: go to System/Control Center, then KDE components...
<claydoh> then select component chooser
<claydoh> make sure you use 'mozilla-firefox'
<claydoh> in the web browser section
<claydoh> if you want to use thunderbird for email, enter ''mozilla-thunderbird' in the emal section
<whiskey_1> well i finally got that bitch postgres compiled for win98 but the damn thing doesn't work...something about a missing process token....screw it....i sure am glad mysql works and i haven't tried sqllite
<whiskey_1> now i just need to get  a free program like pgaccess except for mysql and perhaps sqllite.
<Brazmetal> claydoh, I put the full path to the firefox there, but some apps still just open links in konqueror... (e.g. thunderbird)
<claydoh> that only controls kde applications, thunderbird is not a kde based program :(
* claydoh can't remember how he got his tbird to use firefox....
<Brazmetal> claydoh, so isn't there a solution?
<claydoh> yes, I just have to look it up :)
<whiskey_1> looks like postgres is strictly trying to make people buy the expensive MS stuff
<Brazmetal> ok, please :)
<whiskey_1> why the hell would they look for a process token that is probably only on the expensive MS stuff
<gnu234>   32-bit version on laptop. Streaming thru xmms works great. kde system sounds work within control centre but not "outside" of control centre. Virtual desktops etc...any   ideas please?
<claydoh> Brazmetal: open a filebrowser windo and go to /home/your-username/.mozilla-thunderbird
<claydoh> note the "." before mozilla-thunderbird, it is a hidden folder
<claydoh> there should be one oddly named folder in there with your profile
<Brazmetal> yes
<Brazmetal> so?
<claydoh> enter there, and follow the directions found at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22333&highlight=thunderbird
<claydoh> start at #3
<claydoh> right click and create a new text document called user.js
<Brazmetal> ok
<Brazmetal> i'm doing it
<claydoh> open that file and enter the line 
<claydoh> user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http", "/usr/bin/firefox");
<claydoh> if that does not work change it to /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<claydoh> and restart tbird
<Brazmetal> ehehehe it works
<Brazmetal> but opens in a new window... 
<Brazmetal> And the links like the "download more extensions" in the firefox continues opening in firefox
<claydoh> there are extensions for firefox that add preferences for tabs and windows
<claydoh> yes, tbird extensions need to be downloaded and installed locally
<claydoh> tbird is alittle behind firefox development wise
<Brazmetal> yes I know
<Brazmetal> but I had already this extension in firefox
<claydoh> but its better than mozilla mail
<Brazmetal> to force link to open in a new tab
<Brazmetal> yes it is.
<claydoh> dunno, I didn't have to hack any files to get tbird to open firefox
<Brazmetal> I like thunderbird... I have used it in windows since the beginning
<claydoh> but probably I had imported all my mail prefs so maybe thats why
<claydoh> from my previous distro
<Brazmetal> a question...
<Brazmetal> is firefox/thunderbird made in gtk ?
<Blissex> Brazmetal: yes.
<Brazmetal> ahh ok.. ehehhee
<whiskey_1> what a waste of time to compile that bitch postgres for win98
<whiskey_1> well too bad..it looks like mysql no longer works either...the server still runs but the administrator no longer works on win98
<whiskey_1> they must be teamed up with MS
<Blissex> whiskey_1: MS Windows 98 is not a good server OS, and it has been dead/unsupported for a long time.
<whiskey_1> Blissex, bullshit...it is rock stable and has been running an integrated PHP webserver for more than one month...i just need to add a nice database to have a fully integrated enterprise system
<Blissex> whiskey_1: you will discover soon some tragic performance limitations of the MS Windows 98 TCP/IP modules...
<whiskey_1> Blissex, you are speaking pure MS trash to get people to buy the expensive stuff with activation crap and drm shit
<whiskey_1> Blissex, they have not given me any problems
<whiskey_1> Blissex, but you do need the tcp2 stack mod
<Blissex> whiskey_1: you can install GNU/Linux or freeBSD instead if the goal is a nice server, of course.
<Blissex> whiskey_1: and the MS Windows 2000 is ok and does not have the unnice problems of XP or 2003.
<whiskey_1> Blissex, yes i can easily do that with gentoo....but i dont' give a crap about web servers or enterprise stuff....i just want to make it all work for free for the people who already bought win98
<Blissex> whiskey_1: that's a very bad idea. By doing that you add value to MS operating systems...
<whiskey_1> Blissex, so they dont' have to buy MS office or any of that expensive enterprise stuff
<Blissex> whiskey_1: just like things like Cygwin.
<whiskey_1> Blissex, fuck Cygwin...it is a commercial product
<Blissex> whiskey_1: but then they still buy MS platforms oses. and Cygwin is a fully free opensource thingie you can just download, totally GPLed.
<Blissex> whiskey_1: problem is, it makes the idea of buying MS operating systems more attractive.
<Blissex> whiskey_1: consider the lalternative:
<whiskey_1> Blissex, well i don't need or use cygwin...nope this is for people who already paid for win98
<whiskey_1> Blissex, so they can run all their enterprise and office software legally for free
<nate_> hey, do 802.11g cards work with 802.11b APs?
<Brazmetal> hey, how could I activate the automount of cd-roms in kubuntu?
<kkathman> anyone around?
<chavo> hey kkathman 
<kkathman> howdy chavo :)
<Brazmetal> hey, how could I activate the automount of cd-roms in kubuntu?
<kkathman> quiet out there :)
<chavo> yes it is, I've been playing some ET most of the day.
<kkathman> great!
<chavo> I finally got around to downloading it and trying it out.
<kkathman> Brazmetal: My CD-Rom automounts and I didnt have to do anything..came that way out of install
<Brazmetal> yes...
<Brazmetal> in the beginning that worked
<Brazmetal> but now I have to mount...
<Brazmetal> Is it a fstab issue?
<kkathman> well it should be in your fstab yes
<Brazmetal> is that the "noauto" tag
<Brazmetal> ?
<Brazmetal> It must be "auto" to automound ?
<kkathman> something like this:
<kkathman> this:  /dev/hdc                   /media/cdrom0       udf,iso9660 rw,user,noauto  0       0
<kkathman> dont put the "this" there :)
<kkathman> hehe
<Brazmetal> yes, mine is just like ours
<Brazmetal> ah
<kkathman> that should do it then
<Brazmetal> I have to put "this" before the line?
<kkathman> no no
<Brazmetal> ah.
<Brazmetal> eeehhehee
<Brazmetal> man, but what in this line tells the system to automount cd-roms ?
<kkathman> when I put an audio disk in mine, I get a new icon on the screen and it mounts
<kkathman> I didnt change anything from what was installed
<kkathman> maybe chavo knows
<Brazmetal> when I mount a cdrom, manually in the terminal
<Brazmetal> a new icon appears in the desktop..
<Brazmetal> but just putting the cd in the drive, nothing happens
<chavo> works for me too, don't know what could be wrong Brazmetal 
<Brazmetal> ok
<Brazmetal> kkathman, I've realized that it just don't work with one o my cd-rom drives... with the other it works perfectly
<kkathman> hmmm well thats possible I suppose
<kkathman> but Im definitely not a reliable source for hardware probs
<Brazmetal> but the their fstab entries are the same
<kkathman> KaiL is, but I dont think he's around
<kkathman> chavo might be too
<Brazmetal> hhaha
<Brazmetal> I've got the solutin..
<Brazmetal> in kcontrol ehehe
<kkathman> really?
<Kisain> how do i find a list f installed pagages on my system?/
<Brazmetal> thanx anyway :D
<kkathman> Kisain: Synaptic is prolly the best
<Kisain> k
<kkathman> but there is some apt command that will show you too, but its kinda cryptic
<chavo> dpkg -l will list all installed packages
<chavo> but synaptic is nice also.
<CellarDoor> greetings kubuntusers
<CellarDoor> I got a question
<CellarDoor> my fonts look awful and I'm still unclear on what exactly I need to do to fix that
<kkathman> go for it 
<CellarDoor> anti-alaising is on
<kkathman> chavo is that option an "L" or "I" ?
<chavo> lower case "L"
<CellarDoor> chavo ?
<CellarDoor> iyam a n00b also :P
<kkathman> CellarDoor: I'd change your font to Bitstream Vera Sans and make sure antialiasing is on
<kkathman> you change it in Control Center and can change it in some individual apps
<kkathman> Control Center -> Appearance & Themes
<CellarDoor> yeah but shouldn't all my fonts look decent ?
<chavo> antialiasing looks beautiful on my screen.
<chavo> CellarDoor, was antialiasing off at first?
<CellarDoor> no its on
<kkathman> I also configured the antialiasing to have Full BGR
<chavo> kkathman, greyscale full looks the best here, to me.
<kkathman> chavo really?? I'll try that :)
<CellarDoor> doh
* CellarDoor switches back to greyscale
<kkathman> try it both ways..see how you like it
<chavo> Maybe it's my eyes or my screen, but I prefer it.
<kkathman> well Linux does have a ways to go to get their fonts up to snuff :)
<CellarDoor> ooh full bgr made them all shimmery and nasty on the eyes, like 3d glasses stuff
<kkathman> I have a flat panel LCD screen so maybe theres a difference betwee this and a CRT monitor
<CellarDoor> my fonts still look pretty ordinary
<chavo> kkathman, for screen fonts linux is there.
<chavo> I've got an LCD also.
<kkathman> yeah the screen fonts arent too bad, but like Internet web sites are kinda coming up short
<chavo> kkathman, I set all fonts on web sites to bitstream vera sans also.
<kkathman> right..it just seems to be the cleanest
<brdweb> evening all
<chavo> howdy
<CellarDoor> hi
<kkathman> hello brdweb  :)
<CellarDoor> I dunno, I'll keep searching for an answer
<kkathman> yeah, you have to hand it to Microsoft, thats one thing they did right...get their fonts all nice
<brdweb> what's a good way to improve the look of gtk1 apps in kubuntu?
<kkathman> I tried using the MS fonts in linux and its just not the same
<kkathman> brdweb: uhm...use the KDE equivalent?
<kkathman> lol
<brdweb> lol
<kkathman> I know slap me now
<brdweb> there really aren't good equilivants for xchat and pan though ;)
<kkathman> seriously I do use most KDE apps
<kkathman> brdweb: have you tried Konversation...its superior to xchat I think
<brdweb> as do I... other than those two gaim, and synaptic, all i use are KDE
<CellarDoor> I have found Konversation to be quite good after just a little bit of getting used to
<brdweb> i might have... awhile ago
<kkathman> Konv is more like mIRC on Windows than Xchat 
<CellarDoor> Kaffeine is improving steadily
<kkathman> I toggle between Kopete and GAIM
<CellarDoor> haha I have a friend who uses mirc on windows who thinks Konv is more like xchat
<brdweb> i use gaim on my windows box as well so it's a more familiar interface
<kkathman> CellarDoor: hehe..well they are similar
<kkathman> I used trillian on Windows
<kkathman> Seriously you should at least give Konversation a try...its nice, and stable
<brdweb> ok, here's another question. how the heck do you use an ipod with amarok? i sync fine with gtkpod but only just noticed the music player part in amarok
<chavo> what version of konversation is in hoary?
<kkathman> and Konsole as your shell app
<CellarDoor> 0.16
<kkathman> yes 0.15 # 3000
<kkathman> there may be an update on their site
<chavo> ok cool
<kkathman> I recently got the new GAIM and compiled it
<chavo> I build my own KDE
<kkathman> but I didnt see much difference
<CellarDoor> I used xchat for ages... If Konversation can lure me away it must be good
<kkathman> Kopete has some nice features that GAIM does not
* CellarDoor uses Kopete
<chavo> so I've got 0.18 #3013
<kkathman> CellarDoor: hey what the heck...give it a try for like 5 days...and play with it..see if you like it..you can always go back
<chavo> not much different than .16 though
<CellarDoor> hehe yeah
<brdweb> i used the one script from the forums that gets the newer version of the openoffice 2 beta... very nice
<chavo> but .15 - .16 was a big improvement
<kkathman> chavo where did you get that version?
<chavo> kkathman, from cvs
<kkathman> ahhh I need to learn more about cvs
<CellarDoor> kkathman, I'm already using Konversation
<chavo> well kde just switched to svn
<kkathman> but I thought that CVS was for the developers only
<CellarDoor> well gotta go
<CellarDoor> cyas
<chavo> kkathman, they have anonymous access, read only of course
* CellarDoor is away: Away at the moment
<brdweb> bye
<kkathman> wow
<kkathman> The Macs annihilated Houston tonight by 40 points....geez thats a true a** kicking :)
<Diablo-D3> go OSX!
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: did that guy come and talk to you about his problem downloading msttcorefonts?
<Diablo-D3> no
<kkathman> I swear I think he didnt quite get how to set up his sources.list
<Diablo-D3> yeah really
<Diablo-D3> apt-fucking-get fuckinginstall fuckingmsttcorefuckingfonts
<kkathman> he kept saying that when he would do an apt-get it was going off over to sourceforge to get them
<kkathman> I did it myself and had no problem...so I gave him my sources.list...and he still said it was going to sourceforge
<kkathman> at that point...Im thinking that there are some challenges on the other end
<Diablo-D3> like crack.
<kkathman> uhmm yeah something impairing general good mental health for sure
<kkathman> brdweb:  welcome back
<brdweb> ok, i've reinstalled konversaton and am now testing it out
<kkathman> great
<brdweb> i suppose that it's better than the last time i tried it... or else, what's the other KDE irc app?
<kkathman> I dont know of another one
<brdweb> i'm pretty sure there was / is but heck who knows? :)
<kkathman> hmmm
<brdweb> it doesn't really matter
<kkathman> irc?
<brdweb> is there a way to put the channel tabs at the top?
<kkathman> check the settings, under tabs...its a check box to put it at the top
<kkathman> just uncheck it
<brdweb> ah, ok got it
<kkathman> you can expand or contract the channel name list on the right
<kkathman> I usually keep mine closed
<whappd> Is it possible to move from Ubuntu to Kubuntu without reformatting my hdd?
<kkathman> whappd yes
<kkathman> whappd: if you have hoary installed
<whappd> kkathman, any documentation you can point me towards?
<whappd> yep, i have hoary
<whappd> (5.04)
<kkathman> just do a sudo apt-get update, and then a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> just make sure your /et/apt sources.list file is in good shape
<kkathman> oops /etc/apt/sources.list
<kkathman> i.e be sure to comment out the CD-ROM repo at the top, and uncomment out the others
<whappd> what CD-ROM repo? 
<whappd> i think I got rid of that.
<kkathman> if you did good
<whappd> (it'd still be in my sources.list.backup, i think)
<kkathman> when you first install thats there
<whappd> but i think i got rid of it when i added repos
<kkathman> uncomment out the other lines for multiverse and universe
<kkathman> good...then you wont have a problem with installing
<kkathman> its very painless and simple
<Diablo-D3> I have to remember to add multiverse
<kkathman> once you are done, simply log out and log back in to KDE/Kubuntu
<whappd> okay.
<whappd> then on to the most daunting task: wireless.
<kkathman> one word..ndiswrapper
<kkathman> hehe
<whappd> eh.
<whappd> my wireless card WORKS.
<kkathman> good
<whappd> (which is awesome --- ipw2200 was a real pain under gentoo)
<whappd> but the issue is switching between networks
<kkathman> we aim to please
<whappd> my home wifi and school wifi are set up vastly different.
<whappd> and this laptop is set up solely for the school one, atm.
<kkathman> yeah prolly different keys
<brdweb> hmm, i think kwifimanager might be able to keep all your settings for the networks separate... i can't remember
<Bicchi> i used to be able to switch desktops by clicking on an icon in the taskbar that show my desktop. this icon has dissapeared, how can i put it back.
<whappd> kkathman, not diff keys -- one has keys, one is MAC-based.
<kkathman> Bicchi...your desktops icons are gone?
<whappd> brdweb, yeah, i'll look into kwifimanager
<whappd> thanks
<Diablo-D3> http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/software/was-google-hacked-102642.php
<Diablo-D3> wtf man
<Bicchi> kkathman: no, on my taskbar i used to have a an icon that showed my desktop. i used to click on the icon and open a new desktop.
<Bicchi> kkathman: like having multiple desktops. i am not sure what this is called.
<Bicchi> kkathman: i think is called virtual desktops
<kkathman> well you can add back the desktops by right clicking the kicker, add to panel, applet, desktops
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: hmmmmm ooops
<kkathman> Bill gates is paying bonuses to people who can hack Google's site
<kkathman> Bicchi try what I said, and see if thats what you need
<Bicchi> kkathman: yeah i am looking
<Bicchi> kkathman: i could not find it. let me tell you what it is. right click on the desktop, then configure desktop, then multiple Desktop.
<kkathman> Bicchi: yes thats what I was telling you about
<Bicchi> kkathman: i am talking about been able to switch from desktop to another. i not sure the right name for this. i just lost it from the taskbar
<ice_1963> =)
<kkathman> right click on the kicker/toolbar...choose Add to Panel, then choose Applet, then choose Desktop previewer and pager
<Bicchi> kkathman: got it, thanks
<kkathman> then you can right click on that and get that same screen you just told me about
<smouche> hello
* brdweb is away: Away at the moment
<kkathman> Diablo-D3:  you still here?
<Diablo-D3> I am always here.
<whiskey_1> damn that glib is some circular shit to get compiled on win98...what a bitch
<whiskey_1> first you have to do pkgconfig the glib...but first you have to do glib then pkgconfig.....whoever made that shit up
<Diablo-D3> an idiot
<kkathman> Hey Diablo-D3 do you know anything about getting sensor stuff and getting it into superkaramba themes...I doubt you use SK, but just wondered if you might know
<Diablo-D3> I dont use sk
<Diablo-D3> desktop clutter == bad
<kkathman> lol..ok..well thought you might know
<kkathman> thanks anyway
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, idiot is right....why on earth would someone implement circular reasoning
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, although i guess you could compile one on linux first and then move it to win98
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, but it is some circular shit on win98
<whiskey_1> you know the funny thing is that i could just take some subroutines out of the libraries and put them in the program code and compile the whole thing with a windows compiler and sell it for money and gnu could never prove that it was theirs if i changed the code a little.....but i would not do that....it is just a risk that it could be done
<whappd> well. KDE works just fine. kkathman, thanks.
<whappd> wireless, on the other hand... well, i think i'll fight with that on monday.
<kkathman> whappd:  good luck you'll have fun tweaking it :)
<whappd> haha.
<whappd> yeah.
<whappd> fun :P
<kkathman> you actually did it the RIGHT way...installing hoary first then doing the kubuntu apt-get
<whappd> oh: one more thing. any experience getting OpenGL/FireGL to work?
<whappd> and time to uninstall gnome.
<whappd> he.h
<benplaut> how on earth can i get rid of those annoying 'tips' that pop up as a rollover over every icon?!?
<kanuha> benplaut: go to configure panel then to appearance and uncheck "Enable icon mouseover effects"
<whiskey_1> whappd|zzz, you want to uninstall gnome?....are you tired of that dern gnome-help not working at all
<whiskey_1> whappd|zzz, because of some mysterious DSO error
<whappd|zzz> whiskey_1, it's not really useful to me to have it on my system.
<whappd|zzz> i've used Gentoo since Oct 03, and just moved over to K/Ubuntu yesterday...and in that year and a half, i've never had any use for Gnome.
<benplaut> kanuha: thanks
<kkathman> hey Diablo-D3 another question, for sites that mandate like windows media player, is there anything tha we can do as plugins for the browers or are we kinda SOL
<kanuha> benplaut: np
<whappd|zzz> kkathman, there are plugins that can do it.
<kkathman> really?? for linux-based browsers?
<kkathman> kewl
<whappd|zzz> i'm pretty sure that you can install WMP under Wine/CXO and it will integrate a plugin into Firefox
<kkathman> I figured that the answer would be no
<whappd|zzz> i'm not sure about others.
<kkathman> hmm I'll check that out
<whappd|zzz> i know there are one or two different methods for quicktime, i'd assume that it exists with WMP
<kanuha> mplayer has plugins for windows formats and there is a firefor plugin for mplayer
<smouche> that plug-in is horrible
<kkathman> well Im off to bed...nighters all
<kanuha> so far its worked for me, although I haven't had much use for it yet.
<Diablo-D3> kka.. grr
<Diablo-D3> is there a planet ubuntu?
<whiskey_1> ok well i finally got past that circular stuff....what a headaches
<Diablo-D3> did it involve installing a binary?
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, no i used gettext and disable option and then redid back with enable
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, so i had to do things twice
<Diablo-D3> thats...
<Diablo-D3> whats the word I'm looking for
<Diablo-D3> 'gay'.
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, well what else can you do...they did not have a build on glib2.6 or pkg-config 0.15
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, the only build they had was the old 2.4
<Diablo-D3> I can apt-get install glib and pkg-config.
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, yes well apt-get packages will not work easily on win98
<Diablo-D3> and that is my fault how?
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, never said it was your fault...just said it was a headache because of the circularity
<Diablo-D3> I was implying it was your fault for using windows in the first place ;)
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, well i had to pay for the damn thing...and so did a lot of others....so we might as well make their spent money useful since at the time...they had no other choice
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, so we will just get all the desktop and enterprise stuff working on it for free and let them have it....since they already lost their money because at the time there was no other choice
<Diablo-D3> that doesnt stop me from laughing
<benplaut> OK, i guess i'll switch back to Gnome
<Diablo-D3> was that a threat?
<Diablo-D3> dam he left
<spektr> Hi, I have a question about KWallet's security: when e.g. KMail wants to obtain a password, kwallet asks me whether I'd like to grant access to the program "kmail". Now what if spyware claims to be "kmail"? How do I know that kmail is really kmail?
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> ask in #kde-devel
<Diablo-D3> thats a pretty interesting question
<spektr> I can't think of a way to make this really reliable
<spektr> tnx, I'll try it on kde-devel, too
<Diablo-D3> man
<Diablo-D3> I wish ubuntu-base didnt require postfix
<crimsun> postfix is being removed
<transgress> woo hello
<crimsun> (from -base, that is)
<Diablo-D3> crimsun: good, so its just requiring some mta?
<crimsun> Diablo-D3: the plan was to dispense with a MTA Depends altogether
<Diablo-D3> ahh thats good too
* Diablo-D3 wants to use exim
<Diablo-D3> crimsun: actually, Im glad they're taking my suggestion
* Diablo-D3 bitched about that in #ubuntu-devel like 2 weeks ago
<Diablo-D3> ubuntu is a desktop distro, and the average user doesnt need an mta
<transgress> ummm okay so i tried mounting this dvd... and it's been going for about 5 minutes now... but still hasn't mounted... and won't die... any suggestions
<Diablo-D3> reboot
<pussfeller> why would you wanna remove postfix
<transgress> cuz
<Diablo-D3> because it fucking sucks
<pussfeller> ubuntu used to use sendmail and you had to upgrade to postifix
<pussfeller> comared to what
<Diablo-D3> exim
<pussfeller> bleh
<Diablo-D3> exim > postfix > * > sendmail
<whiskey_1> i don't know which i like better linux or win98...that win98 is so simple...and linux is not quite ready.
<pussfeller> wtf
<pussfeller> win98 like defines not quite ready
<whiskey_1> i went to compile some more files for win98 and found out that the whole world already has all the files compiled for win98
<pussfeller> and MS made millions off it
<Diablo-D3> win98 wasnt ready when it shipped
<pussfeller> make that billions
<Diablo-D3> thats why you cant even use it until you upgrade it to whats in second edition
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, well the SE is still not enough...there is a very important sp2rc3 that needs to also go in there
<Diablo-D3> and even then, its no win2k.
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, and some security stuff...if that really matters
<pussfeller> if i was bill gates, i would have been ashamed to leave the house over win98
<Diablo-D3> win2k is basically the best release of windows ever
<Diablo-D3> its NT + the win98 desktop.
<whiskey_1> hey that damn win98 is efficient and fast booting....the damn 2k isn't worth a shit
<pussfeller> heh
<spektr> whiskey_1: my C64 boots faster
<pussfeller> my palm boots faster than y'all
<Diablo-D3> win2k boots faster on high memory machines
<Diablo-D3> thats really the only issue with win2k
<Diablo-D3> if you dont have atleast 128 megs, dont both
<Diablo-D3> *bother
<pussfeller> i think xp is ok once you make it look like win2k
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, fuck win2k...my dad bought a copy of NT and it was the biggest waste of money ever
<whiskey_1> Diablo-D3, that damn thing takes 1 hour to boot
<pussfeller> nt isnt win2k, nt was MS trying to be unix
<Diablo-D3> pussfeller: lets try again.
<Diablo-D3> pussfeller: win2k and xp are both NT5.
<Diablo-D3> pussfeller: they do not use the 9x core.
<pussfeller> its still not 2k :)
<Diablo-D3> whiskey_1: 1 hour to boot on a machine it wasnt designed for.
<Diablo-D3> and no, NT was MS trying to be VMS
<pussfeller> in a just world, xp would have been a free upgrade
<Diablo-D3> no
<Diablo-D3> I dont want XP
<Diablo-D3> its a bloated mess
<pussfeller> they sent that thing out, made people pay billions for it, and it was swiss cheese!
<whiskey_1> pussfeller, screw xp....i would rather keep my win98....xp is expensive and has the activation crap and drm stuff
<whiskey_1> and probably takes 1 hour to boot like nt
<pussfeller> actually, it boots really fast
<pussfeller> i find it mind boggling that xp home doesnt have passworded shares
<pussfeller> thats what gets me
<pussfeller> i just don't understand the mindset I guess
<whiskey_1> pussfeller, what the hell does anybody need that shit for if they just want to listen to music or watch tv or a movie or talk long distance on the computer...
<whiskey_1> pussfeller, nobody needs that password shit and all that security crap
<Diablo-D3> yeah really
<Diablo-D3> use a firewall already
<transgress> why is slashdot down!?
* Diablo-D3 plugs cat5 back in
<pussfeller> cause they passes a law against stupidity
<Diablo-D3> transgress: there you go
<pussfeller> you should be able to password protect your shares, thats just basic
<transgress> ummm
<transgress> weird
<Kisain> morning or evnin depending where ya life
<pussfeller> but yer right whiskey_1 most people havent changed their needs as far as computers go
<pussfeller> cept maybe digital camera wizards... those come in handy
<Kisain> well i just found out about a new form of linux.....
<Kisain> wel it's new to me 
<Kisain> it's caled contrib
<transgress> hello Kisain 
<Kisain> mornin
<Kisain> tryin to figure out the contribs crap
<Kisain> whats up?
<Kisain> you know anything about contribs transgress?
<Kisain> i'm gonna set up another system with linux ^_^
<pussfeller> wth is contribs
<Kisain> this time a server so i can acess my files and my freinds can to
<Kisain> http://contribs.org/modules/phpwiki/
<Kisain> it's a server as far as i know
<transgress> man no one is online
<Kisain> i've been tryin to figure it out but even this version of linux is hard for a n00b
<Kisain> O_0
<transgress> i am in no condition to make suggestions
<Kisain> damnit lol
<Kisain> well i am gonna try to make a dedicated ftp server
<Is> hey, is anyone dual booting with kubuntu?
<Kisain> outta a pII with a 128mb ram and a 40gig hd
<Kisain> i was tryin to but gave up :/
<transgress> Kisain: i was trying that too
<Is> what's the other os?
<transgress> but the ftp kept saying "we aint' runnin bitch"
<Kisain> i have xp set up and redy to go but i can't do it the computer just sits there
<Kisain> almost as if it's looking for something
<Is> kde and xp don't like each other
<Kisain> it dosen't freeze though :/
<transgress> rut ro
<Kisain> huh?
<pussfeller> Kisain, thats more than unough to run an ftp server
<Kisain> you think?
<Kisain> i tryed doin it on here but it sucked hard core
<pussfeller> headless? for sure
<Kisain> so i wiped the program lastnight
<Kisain> and said screw it i'll just build one
<pussfeller> i got an old k6 pos doing all sorts of stuff
<Kisain> nice
<pussfeller> its X that clogs up your resources on daemon stuff
<Kisain> i was doin this becuse it seems to be an easer thig to do than to setup ftp server in kde
<Kisain> ahhh
<Kisain> anyone know why when i try to download a huge file it conks out
<Kisain> @ 63.9 of 342.5 mb
<pussfeller> are you on dial up?
<Kisain> and just stops
<Kisain> naw man
<Is> you using kget?
<pussfeller> it shouldn;t
<Kisain> no
<Kisain> mozilla
<Is> why don't you use bit torrent?
<pussfeller> http isnt the greatest for large transfers like that
<Kisain> well it seem that there is no torrent for this type of file that i'm downloading
<pussfeller> use konqy theres no probs downloading huge iso's with it
<Kisain> ok
<pussfeller> and its got ftp, sft all that built in
<pussfeller> whats really cool is you can connect to an fto, split the window, and then hit the home button and drop and drag
<Kisain> it's weard though i tryed like 3 diffren't ftp progs and they where so hard to configure
<pussfeller> as a server or a client?
<Kisain> serveer
<Kisain> thats why i'm getting this program
<pussfeller> thers a ton of docs about proftpd
<pussfeller> and pure to a lessor extent
<Kisain> well the main problem is that no one has been able to get through my router :/
<Kisain> no matter what i do they can't get through
<Kisain> so i might set this up as a router as well
<Kisain> which it says you can do
<whiskey_1> Kisain, don't feel it is probably that NAT crap
<whiskey_1> Kisain, i have the same problem
<Kisain> bummer any idea the cause in nat?
<whiskey_1> Kisain, but you can transfer some stuff with skype
<pussfeller> i would look into running your own tracker and use torrents if you wanna share files consistently
<Kisain> yea i know it not efficiant enough though
<pussfeller> or even ed2ks, alot better than ftp
<Kisain> i need somethin that can blow through my router
<whiskey_1> Kisain, well there is one way to do it but it is expensive
<Kisain> so windows and linux users can use it
<pussfeller> its way more efficient
<Kisain> get another cable modem?
<pussfeller> downloaders have to give at least alittle back
<Kisain> thats like 70.00 a month
<Kisain> whats the way?
<whiskey_1> Kisain, what you can do is pay for a static ip and then use your set your address to your public ip
<Kisain> i have a static ip
<whiskey_1> Kisain, but it is expensive because you have to pay for a public ip every month
<Kisain> it hasen't changed in like for ever
<whiskey_1> Kisain, well it was about $5/mo when i was experimenting with it....and i said the hell with it
<Kisain> actualy it hasen't changed sence i got the modem
<Kisain> lol
<whiskey_1> Kisain, because it was $5/mo for the ip and $30/yr for dns
<Kisain> so how do i do this if i have multiple computers on my network
<Kisain> ouch
<pussfeller> you can get a free dynamic hostname at mine.nu
<whiskey_1> Kisain, it just wasnt worth shit...nobody even used the auction server i set up
<whiskey_1> Kisain, they all used ebay
<Kisain> lol
<Kisain> well this is for my family and freinds
<Kisain> mostly for storin shit though
<Kisain> gotta take some strain of the other systems
<Kisain> this server os i'm gettin has free dns service built in
<Kisain> just wish i knew how to get through the stupid router
<Kisain> puttin the computer in the dmz don't even work
<Kisain> i know it's a stupid thing to do but i had to try :/
<whiskey_1> Kisain, well there is a free dns...but it is different than icann....and you have to apply for it...it is funny...your url goes something like....name/country/zip/state/...etc
<Kisain> and it floped hard core
<whiskey_1> Kisain, but that will only save you $30/yr....you still get screwed by the $5/mo for the ip
<Kisain> yea this server os does somethin like that it gives you 3 free and 2 non free providers
<Kisain> naw my ip is static
<Kisain> it has been for every 
<whiskey_1> Kisain, yes but you have to pay for the damn thing
<Kisain> what?
<Kisain> thats bull why?
<Kisain> :/
<Kisain> not sayn your talkin bull just that thats bull
<whiskey_1> Kisain, well a lot of ISP's get a shitload of IP's and then lease them
<Kisain> right
<whiskey_1> Kisain, no it is not bull
<Kisain> that i'd have to pay for somethin i alredy have?
<pussfeller> what are you guys talking about.. you can get a totally free dns name and screw this static ip stuff
<Kisain> to me thats bull lol
<Kisain> i alredy have a static isp
<whiskey_1> Kisain, well don't you have to pay for it
<pussfeller> you don't need one
<pussfeller> on most isps
<Kisain> yea it's included in my montly cable bill
<whiskey_1> Kisain, well screw it...it isn't worth it
<pussfeller> all you need is a dyns dns and an updater program
<whiskey_1> pussfeller, screw dyn dns...that cost money too
<pussfeller> no it doesn't
<pussfeller> its totally utterly free
<whiskey_1> pussfeller, not when i checked
<Kisain> to many option head gonna explode o_0
<pussfeller> i have a  couple right now
<pussfeller> i don't pay anything
<Kisain> danger! danger! will robinson 
<pussfeller> i never have
<whiskey_1> Kisain, well i did...just to set up an auction server that would be free to everyone so i could drive ebay out of business....but the damn public would rather pay them money than use a free auction server
<whiskey_1> Kisain, so i said the hell with it.
<pussfeller> whiskey_1, what might be better is a LOCAL auction server 
<pussfeller> specific to your town
<whiskey_1> pussfeller, no...i don't think so....a limited market would only serve to jack up prices
<Kisain> i'm not doin an auction server....i'm doin a data server
<pussfeller> you cannot compete against ebay with just a server
<Kisain> for freinds and family
<pussfeller> you can compete against local newpapers tho
<whiskey_1> pussfeller, i could have easy....but everybody would rather pay ebay money...so the hell with it
<Kisain> i'm gettin redy to crey here whats my easyest option?
<Kisain> cry i mean
<Kisain> somethin that ill bust through my router hopefully
<pussfeller> put pureftp on an headless server controlling it via ssh
<pussfeller> and forward the ports thru your router
<Kisain> yea that works like a fart in church
<Kisain> i try forwardin ports and nothin
<Kisain> no matter what i do 
<Kisain> i even tryed puttin my box in the dmz 
<pussfeller> or even better put a couple nics in the headless server and thats your router/data server
<Kisain> and it diden't work :/
<Kisain> i was gonna do that lol
<pussfeller> you are using a store bought router?
<Kisain> when i create this new server box i was gonna do that
<pussfeller> those things are pretty limited
<Kisain> yup a dlink di-604
<Kisain> ahhhhhhhhh
<Kisain> i see
<pussfeller> get arnos firewall script and you dont have to mess with iptables directly
<Kisain> yea the website for this os said that i could make this thing my network server
<pussfeller> this is actually how most people do these things
<Kisain> ok
<Kisain> 2 prblems with that.......
<Kisain> i'm a geek and i love some challenges lol
<Kisain> i was thinking of settin this thing up as a server/router
<Kisain> maybe that wuld make it easyer
<Kisain> but it says i still need a hub
<Kisain> :/
<pussfeller> you do
<Kisain> what would be the easyest way to do this on my box usin kubuntu
<pussfeller> one nic goes to the internet, one connects to the switch
<Kisain> and gettin through nat?
<Kisain> yea i know
<pussfeller> dont use kubuntu for that
<pussfeller> get gentoo for a server box
<Kisain> damnit :(
<Kisain> i was gonna get contrib
<pussfeller> you can, but its not what its set up for
<Kisain> and put it on a nother computer
<Kisain> i just wish i knew how to do this port forwarding thing
<Kisain> all i want it to make a server so my freinds and family can share files and shit
<Kisain> i have gigs of progs and music
<Kisain> most of the shit is warez for windows xp
<Kisain> and than like 5 or 6 gigs of tunes
<Kisain> nothin speacal
<Kisain> it's just my stupid ruter
<Kisain> is stoppin all the fun :(
<Kisain> makes my life a livin hell
<pussfeller> http://rocky.molphys.leidenuniv.nl/
<Kisain> and this is?
<Kisain> i'm still wonderin what this is lol
<Kisain> a program a how to what lol
<Kisain> is it an easy soulution?
<whiskey_1> Kisain, yes well don't feel bad..i have the same problem...but you can use the free skype to get your data out
<whiskey_1> Kisain, i also have a router without that NAT crap....but i never could figure out how to get the virtual wan shit in it working
<Kisain> they need to make a router for normal people like us lol
<whiskey_1> Kisain, well the hell with it...i just use skype.
<whiskey_1> Kisain, or for small files..email
<whiskey_1> Kisain,  i have often wondered if they added file transfer to gaim...could it do what skype does
<Kisain> hmm maybe
<whiskey_1> Kisain, or would it just be like another IRC failure
<Kisain> well i donloaded the iso on my windows machene
<Kisain> lol
<Kisain> and i'm gonna burn it to disk
<Kisain> you all wanna help test it once it's done?
<whiskey_1> Kisain, what iso
<Kisain> for that server linux os
<transgress> wow that was definitely a good buzz
<Kisain> i have a exstra computer so 
<whiskey_1> Kisain, oh...you mean that free enterprise stuff like WhiteBox or Gentoo  Enterprise or CentOS
<Kisain> i fugured what the heck
<whiskey_1> Kisain, who needs all that shit
<Kisain> no it called contrib
<Kisain> me ^_^
<Kisain> lol
<Kisain> if it works than others can do it to
<whiskey_1> Kisain, nobody wants it
<Kisain> yea i know no one wants it
<Kisain> i just happen to be no one lol
<whiskey_1> Kisain, people are not stupid to be misled like ignorant fools by clever words like ENTERPRISE
<Kisain> don't care for the word my self
<Kisain> unless it's star trek
<Kisain> ok i'm just doin it cause i have some time on my hands and it would be interesting to see if it works
<whiskey_1> Kisain, everybody i know is just using win98 because they can listen to music, watch videos, play games, transer data, communicate....they don't want anything else
<Kisain> yea i know win 98 was cool
<whiskey_1> Kisain, they are not stupid
<Kisain> than i went and got xp :/
<whiskey_1> Kisain, that was very foolish...now you will be mutilated by that activation crap and drm stuff
<Kisain> i never said anything about people bein stupid
<Kisain> oh do i know
<Kisain> but at the time like most people who switched to xp i was niave
<Kisain> and takin in by the apparently svelt look
<Kisain> not realizing the programmin was shit
<whiskey_1> Kisain, it is a damn unix kernel...so fuck it
<Kisain> huh?/
<whiskey_1> Kisain, it is not worth a shit and takes 1 hour to boot
<Kisain> unix is that bad?
<whiskey_1> Kisain, it is the worst thing ever designed
<Kisain> how can you tell it's unix?
<whiskey_1> Kisain, passwords.....non-root users....all kinds of stupid shit
<Kisain> i'm a noob so i'm askin for future refrence
<Kisain> lol
<whiskey_1> and really you don't even need upper and lower case to confuse things
<whiskey_1> that is why everybody is still using win98
<Kisain> so the server program i wanna use i made from unix?
<whiskey_1> Kisain, you don't need unix for a serer.....i have one running on win98 for more than one month without  a reboot
<Kisain> wow
<whiskey_1> Kisain, so you don't need all that stupid shit that takes one hour to reboot
<whiskey_1> Kisain, of course i don't broadcast the server...because i don't want to pay for a public ip
<Kisain> i have a static ip though it's included in my service
<whiskey_1> Kisain, but you don't need all that stupid shit....of course on the other hand linux is free so if it takes a long time to boot...who cares...it did not cost anything anyway
<Kisain> there ya go the light at the end.......
<Kisain> shit it's a train run!
<Kisain> lol
<Kisain> i figured it's free there are businesses usin it including a few home users
<Kisain> what have i got to loose ya know
<whiskey_1> Kisain, well they use it because they don't want to pay one dime for anything
<Kisain> the computers just sitting in the basement collectin dust
<whiskey_1> Kisain, a lot of business like to keep their costs down and their revenues up
<Kisain> true
<Kisain> i just want it cause it's easy to config
<whiskey_1> Kisain, they don't like the shit either....but since it is free they don't care about the bad points
<Kisain> and is in my opinion somewhat secure
<Kisain> ahhh i see
<whiskey_1> Kisain, screw security....that is just a buzzword to lure idiots to NIX platforms
<Kisain> i think i'm gonna give it a try anyway just to see you never know maybe it will be somethin good
<Kisain> or usable at least
<whiskey_1> Kisain, well its free...so don't bitch
<Kisain> or it could fry my system burn out my network and crash all my computers
<Kisain> naw i ant gonna bitch free is good for a porr sap like me
<Kisain> lol
<Kisain> but if it works and get through my router
<Kisain> than it amy be an option for others
<Kisain> at least i'll have some experiance with it at the least
<Kisain> and the worst that could happen it fries an alredy obsolete and un upgradable system
<Kisain> what have i got to loose?
<Kisain> the computer is a compaq deskpro
<Kisain> well here it goes
<Kisain> just burnt the disk to cd-rw just in case i don't like it
<Kisain> i don't waste a disk lol
<whiskey_1> Kisain, what is it that you think will get through the router
<Kisain> the ability to have people access my server
<whiskey_1> Kisain, no...what program
<whiskey_1> Kisain, what did you download
<Kisain> http://contribs.org/modules/phpwiki/
<Kisain> there it is
<Kisain> i'm hopin it works i'm crossin my fingers
<Kisain> preparing an hd now
<Kisain> lol
<Kisain> that website your lookin at is hosted on there own program
<Kisain> so i gusse it must work lol
<Kisain> and if it ruins my machene oh well i wasen't needen it anyway for anything lol
<whiskey_1> Kisain, well i don't know how it will turn a private ip into a public routable ip without some sort  of encapsulation
<whiskey_1> Kisain, but well who knows
<Kisain> well if it works than maybe it will be good for other linux users in my situation
<Kisain> and considring i got this version of linux (ubuntu/kubuntu for free i would consider it as 
<Kisain> givin somethin back to the community
<Kisain> ^_^
<whiskey_1> Kisain, well i doubt it...because no linux users want a web server.....they want a free desktop
<yahalom>  can someone help me setup my adsl plz? i thought i did it right, but it wont work
<Kisain> :/ diden't think of that lol
<Kisain> how are you connectin to here ?
<yahalom> Kisain, cable
<Kisain> ahhhh
<Kisain> i see
<yahalom> Kisain, i have both, i'm thinking of switching to adsl
<Kisain> is it better?
<yahalom> Kisain, cheaper and more reliable
<yahalom> Kisain, not as much traffic
<yahalom> Kisain, u have adsl?
<Kisain> oh wow but it runs through your phone line right?
<yahalom> Kisain, yes
<Kisain> no i have cable modem and t3
<yahalom> Kisain, cable uses one "path" for all speeds" adsl has individual "paths" for each speed
<Kisain> weard
<Kisain> it actually costs more for adsl up here than cable :/
<Kisain> but i got a 5mb connect with mine ^_^
<yahalom> i'm payign double for cable for 3.0mb
<Kisain> and i got a t3 to boot
<yahalom> while with adsl i get 2.0mb
<Kisain> nice
<yahalom> t3 is how fast? really fast no?
<Kisain> i wish i could help ya man but i have never had adsl
<Kisain> :(
<Kisain> but it sounds neat
<yahalom> Kisain, well i got this book and it says stuff i need to change but i dont have those files
<Kisain> is the book for windows or linux?
<yahalom> etc/sysconfig/network-scripts
<yahalom> ??
<yahalom> Kisain, linux
<Kisain> and your usin ubuntu or kubuntu?
<yahalom> Kisain, i dont have that dir
<Kisain> hmmm weard
<yahalom> Kisain, both
<Kisain> i just started linux myself 
<Kisain> i'm pritty shure that if the box needed those files it should alredy have them
<Kisain> maybe your missin a driver or somethin?
<Kisain> may be ubuntu missed the driveropon setup?
<yahalom> dunno
<Kisain> i would suppose that with any os it would be possible
<Kisain> whats the command to tell whats takin up so much of your cpu?
<Kisain> cause somethins hoogin 50% of my cpu :(
<yahalom> top
<Kisain> why is wish takin 50% of my cpu?
<Kisain> is it safe to kill it?
<Kisain> lol
<yahalom> Kisain, what is taking 50%?
<Kisain> wish
<yahalom> ?
<Kisain> it's called wish
<Kisain> the program
<Kisain> don't know what it does but well find out if it's important lol
<Kisain> brb
<Kisain> i think it was important lol
<whiskey_1> Kisain, well i think adsl is way too expensive....when my 1 year contract is up ...i am getting rid of it......there is nothing to download hardly except stuff which will break the law....so there is no point in adsl
<whiskey_1> only a couple of linux distros are worth downloading and they only change every year or so.....so you don't need adsl
<whiskey_1> just about everything else is illegal in the US
<buz> i primarily got cable because i need always on connectivity
<buz> and really, 56k is unbearable even in the web these days
<whiskey_1> buz, what for....why run up your electric bill
<buz> i'd say at least 12h day someone in the house uses the pipe
<whiskey_1> buz, most people like to shut down their computers and save on their electric and they want a fast boot up when they are ready to use it
<buz> i can still do that
<buz> all things considered ,cable is vastly cheaper for me than 56k
<whiskey_1> buz, well that is interesting...well if adsl is for you...i am not the one to stop you....but it is not for me
<buz> when was the last time you surfed with 56k?
<whiskey_1> buz, i think it is a waste of money
<buz> trust me, it's a pain
<buz> well if you live in a country were local phone is free...
<whiskey_1> buz, i used to surf all the time with lynx...it never gave me a problem
<whiskey_1> buz, and i don't give a crap about all the stupid graphics
<Kisain> back
<whiskey_1> buz, i just use lynx to skip past the crap and get to the subject matter and download what is necessary and be done with it
<whiskey_1> buz, i kind of miss archie...becuase it used to tell me quickly where to find things
<buz> well personally i couldn't stand to wait 15min for a pdf to download
<whiskey_1> buz, but anyway freshmeat keeps up with the stuf
<whiskey_1> buz, who wants a pdf
<buz> just about everyone who needs the content in there
<whiskey_1> buz, or any doc for that matter...their eyes are going and they can't read anymore
<whiskey_1> buz, so who really wants that shit
<buz> and good look updating your system over 56k
<buz> even a firefox update is gonna take an hour
<buz> but to each his own
<Kisain> i have a ? how to get skype?
<whiskey_1> buz, i told you...there are only a couple of distros worth downloading and they only change about every year....so if it takes a few days to download...so what
<buz> well if you got the time
<whiskey_1> buz, and everything else is illegal
<buz> there's tons of huge content that's perfectly legal
<thor|away> buz: actually a firefox update takes about half an hour ;)
<Kisain> how to get skype?
<whiskey_1> Kisain, well it will solve your problem but it is not open source...they apparently know the secret of encapsulation
<Kisain> lol
<Kisain> i just want it for the voice for now
<whiskey_1> Kisain, but anyway just go get it ...the binary is free if you need it
<Kisain> www.skype.com?/
<whiskey_1> Kisain, yes the voice works great...but there is nobody to use it with
<Kisain> or can i get it through syn?
<Kisain> i have some freinds who have it lol
<Kisain> so i can use voice
<whiskey_1> Kisain, absolutely... i made one call to test....and it works terrific on linux....but uh there is nobody there.
<whiskey_1> Kisain, so uh...i just use it to upload some compilations and stuff
<Kisain> oh
<Kisain> well i'll be on it you can call me ^_^
<whiskey_1> Kisain, well if you want to test your system...i will be glad to assist....but there really is nobody there...let me know when you want to test it
<Kisain> sudo dpkg -i skype_1.1.0.3-1_i386.deb
<Kisain> is that the right command?
<whiskey_1> Kisain, beats me...i just went and got it
<Kisain> kk
<Kisain> that would be the command
<Kisain> yay i figured somethin out lol
<Kisain> ok my skype name is kisain
<Kisain> as if it woulden't be that lol
<whiskey_1> well i will see if i can find you and unmute this mic
<Kisain> kk
<whiskey_1> Kisain, it is working perfect for you
<Kisain> i know it's awsome
<mpathy> hi there, somebody knows an equivalent to Perls CPAN in Python? I forgot the name
<Tallia1> hey!! i wanna ask you a thing.. i'm a newbie of kubuntu.. there's a way to autoexec an application on kde launch??!?
<oxygen-addict> there's a folder you can set in control center
<Tallia1> do you remember the name of the folder?!?
<oxygen-addict> the standard is /home/USER/.kde/Autostart
<oxygen-addict> so type ~/.kde/Autostart in the addressline of konqueror
<verden01> Hi
<yahalom> can someone plz help me configure rp-pppoe?
<Kisain> well the install went smooth i think
<verden01> Hi
<Kisain> it's gettin configured now the install was a breeze ^_^
<_pelle> assa-brassa-mandelmassa!
<amichai> thoreauputic: i apt-get dnsmasq, but i dont know how  that would help
<norro> hi guys
<norro> i noticed, that my network connection is only 10mbit, although it should be 100mbit. i just can't find the location, where to configure it. can you help me?
<yahalom> whats a newer tech adsl or cable?
<norro> hmmm, nobody here to help?
<AzMoo> What do I need to install for the JRE?
<whiskey_1> AzMoo, nothing really but there is not much to use it on
<whiskey_1> AzMoo, there are a couple of p2p apps which can use it but not much legitimate material on them
<whiskey_1> AzMoo, most of it is illegal in the US...so there really is no need for java
<whiskey_1> AzMoo, but if you just want to install it....well just download and execute in a shell...that is just about it...and set some environment variables
<whiskey_1> AzMoo, but there is just really no use for java
<whiskey_1> AzMoo, it was a buzzword many years ago...but the fad has passed
<AzMoo> whiskey_1, what the hell are you talking about? Java isn't a buzzword, it's a programming language. Many websites require it, as well as many different programs.
<whiskey_1> AzMoo, nobody wants to use java or .net or even the gnu stuff
<whiskey_1> AzMoo, nobody gives a damn about websites...haven't you ever heard of the dotcom crash
<AzMoo> whiskey_1, dude, lay off the whiskey.
<whiskey_1> AzMoo, those were yesterdays buzzwords
<AzMoo> whiskey_1, are you serious?
<whiskey_1> AzMoo, i am not drinking whiskey...i am stating fact...the dotcom crash will never come back...that was all yesterday's stuff....nobody cares about .net or java or the gnu mono
<AzMoo> hahaha
<CellarDoor> hi all
* AzMoo will be sure to let his company know that Java was just a passing phase, and was in fact simply a "buzzword".
<whiskey_1> AzMoo, that is all it ever was....java....MS .net and gnu mono are just mostly for network applications which no longer interests anyone...those were all yesterday's buzzwords....today all people want is a simple free desktop...that will remain free.
<whiskey_1> AzMoo, but linux is not quite there yet
<AzMoo> Do you have any idea what a buzzword is?
<whiskey_1> AzMoo, a desktop with massively powerful database abilies, unlimited mathematical prowess, fast desktop publishing, decent graphics design tools, free video editing/authoring with free codecs....that is all the people want anymore....and with the gnu guarantee that it will always remain free
<CellarDoor> I don't suppose anyone knows much about fonts and KDE
<[fab] > fonts:/
<[fab] > know not more that that
<AzMoo> whiskey_1, that doesn't get around the simple fact that Java is not a buzzword, and is still quite prevalent.
<CellarDoor> I've got anti-alaising on full in rgb in the control center but it doesn't seem to make much difference, the resolution needs to improve - In low resolutions they look blocky and in higher resolutions they look blurry - does anyone know what more I can do about this, I've done everything you can do in the control center - I't really doesn't look good at all
<CellarDoor> :/
<CellarDoor> guess I'll keep trawlling the forums then :P
* CellarDoor is away: Away at the moment
* CellarDoor is back.
<whiskey_1> AzMoo, how can you say Java is prevalent when there are only 3 to 4 websites on the whole internet that anyone ever looks at
<whiskey_1> AzMoo, those were yesterday's buzzwords...that's all....yesterday is gone....look for the desktop of the future
<AzMoo> whiskey_1, do you have a job?
<CellarDoor> lol
<whiskey_1> AzMoo, nobody ever goes anywhere on the internet except to check freshmeat, read slashdot, check out sourceforge....and that is about it
<CellarDoor> lol
<whiskey_1> AzMoo, no...i was never able to get a job because of these god-damned Jews that Hitler failed to kill.
<CellarDoor> I hardly ever check freshmeat, hardly ever read slashdot, and hardly ever check out sourceforge.
<AzMoo> OK, now I know you're bullshitting or just a retard, so I can safely ignore you :)
<CellarDoor> or a paranoid schizophrenic
<AzMoo> That too.
<CellarDoor> hehe
<CellarDoor> I don't suppose anyone knows how to get UT2004 to install on a kubuntu system
<CellarDoor> no one wan'ts to go there... I understand fully, the thing is a %*(@(#$ to install
* CellarDoor is away: Away at the moment
<_ali> hello :)
<LISP> i want to make some adjustements at boot up
<LISP> where do i place them?
<LISP> which file in /etc?
<Riddell> LISP: make a script in /etc/init.d and link to it in /etc/rc2.d
<LISP> i'll try it, but there's anothere way i'm sure
<thoreauputic> Riddell: gnome menu can't find my kde icons - is there a way to fix this?
<Riddell> thoreauputic: fix KDE
<Riddell> I'll probably do that this week
<thoreauputic> Riddell: umm... how so? Is this a KDE bug then?
<Riddell> thoreauputic: it's consistent bad practice used throughout KDE
<thoreauputic> Riddell: xfce finds the icons, it seems....
<Riddell> hmm, curious
<thoreauputic> ah - a freedesktop non-compliance issue?
<Riddell> it's a long story, I can relate if you wish
<thoreauputic> My menus are now totally fubar...
<thoreauputic> Riddell: gnome doesn't seem to know what to do with svg icons either
<thoreauputic> even when I point it at the right file
* thoreauputic is a bit annoyed with KDE atm
<LISP> thoreauputic: kde is nice, but it's buggy..
<LISP> thoreauputic: try running kuser, kdevelop :(
<LISP> kaffeine
<thoreauputic> LISP: I'm beginnning to wish I never typed " sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" :/
<LISP> no problem, clean it up...
<thoreauputic> LISP: any suggestions?
<LISP> my "k/ubuntu-desktops" are long gone :d
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<thoreauputic> LISP: I like amarok, k3b etc
<thoreauputic> I just don't use many kde apps I guess - just wanted to see what Kubuntu was like
<Choubaka> I just checked out a recent firefox trunk build. seems like they've cured most of the annoying unresponsiveness.
<DanglyBits> anyone have the kxdocker program running on their kubuntu system?
<Legolas> hello, anyonoe know how to run a jar file as an application?  I'm trying to get OurTunes working, but can't get it to run as a Jar application
<Legolas> can anyone tell me how to get my media buttons to work under kubuntu?  I had it working under Ubuntu, but not anymore
<msb> anyone can tell where i can download media control so i can control amarok :|
<Legolas> no one seems to be answering questions here, msb :-(
<KaiL> Legolas: uhm, media buttons?
<KaiL> on keyboard? 
* brdweb is away: Away at the moment
<KaiL> kontrolcenter -> regional&accessibility -> keyboard layout is a nice place to start
<KaiL> msb: sorry, don't understand your question - "media control"?
* Legolas goes to look
<msb> media controll applet or something
<KaiL> well, amarok has an icon in system tray ;)
<KaiL> rightclick on it
<msb> naah.
<msb> can i ket someway those buttons to panel
<Legolas> well, I looked at the keyboard layout, and keyboard shortcuts, but there isn't an option to use a keyboard shortcut with volume
<msb> so i can just push "play" "stop" and so on...
<KaiL> Legolas: they are in the media player
<KaiL> best place for volume: in kmix rightlick on the "master", there you can set keys for volume for the whole system...
<Legolas> looking at it
<Legolas> just gotta configure some things
<hussam> how do I rip a dvd to divx on kubuntu?
<apachelogger> hola
<apachelogger> in which package should be the "MediaControl" applet?
<KaiL> ...is there something very big talking about a "media control applet"?
<apachelogger> well, someone asked on #amarok how he can control amaroK via a applet, but he hasn't it installed
<Legolas> well, didnt get the media buttons to work, but at least I got some key combinations working
<KaiL> apachelogger: it was msb ? ;)
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> has he already asked?
<KaiL> yes ;)
<KaiL> I guess it's in kicker-applets
<apachelogger> very nice, very nice, less work, if everybody could be that stand-alone, thanks for the information
<apachelogger> bye
<KaiL> lol
<msb> ok
<msb> thanks :)
<KaiL> Legolas: that's why I sent you to the controlcenter first, there you can select the right keyboard
<KaiL> afaik it's not possible to detect, which one that is
<Legolas> there we go, finally, the correct layout, but now I fucked something up with the keyboard.  lmao.  the quote key now is acting as a modifier for accents.  grrrr
<KaiL> variant: nodeadkeys is what you search for :)
<Legolas> hello, this works doesn't it.  yes it does.  yay! :-D
<Legolas> "quote" 'single quote'
<Legolas> woohoo
<Legolas> alt-intl is what I had to switch the layout to
<Legolas> :-D
* brdweb|AFK is back.
<je4d> kubuntu's auto-shutdown on low battery is starting to irritate me.. does anyone know how I can disbale it?
<msb> do you know any good applets to panels?
<brdweb> je4d: there should be power settings in your KDE control center
<je4d> aah, it's a kde thing.. i'd asumed it was a script
<brdweb> je4d: there's also a little battery applet that lets you see your power left and such
<je4d> yea, i'm running that
<je4d> it looks like the kde acpi helper isn't actually running
<brdweb> je4d: well that could be a problem. I don't have it running on my laptop right now so it's been awhile since I've dealt with power settings
<je4d> brdweb: not having the acpi helper isn't a problem.. it just means that there's something else doing the auto-shutdown.. i'd have guessed acpid, but /etc/acpi doesn't have anything suspect in it
<Shaquile> When will we be able to use flash in firefox with Kubuntu 64 bits? 
<roy> KDE is nice
<roy> prettier than gnome
<blueeel> hi there... i've got problems installing skype. dkpg -i skype.deb fails and tells me that the structure (i386) doesn't fit the system (amd64).. any suggestions ?
<Shaquile> blueeel: You can't dpkg 32 bits packages on a 64 bits system
<MindZEye> blueeel: You can force architecture, but Skype still doesn't work.
<blueeel> MindZEye: which means that i won't be able to run skype on my amd64 box ?
<MindZEye> No you wont.
<MindZEye> Unless you set up a chroot environment (perhaps).  But I've not tried that.
<Blissex> blueeel: Also consider open source alternatives like KPhone or LinPhone which use SIP, an open protocol.
<carsten> Moin. Does anybody here have DIN-A6 in KPrinter? I am missing some sizes
<probono> hi all, where can i suggest new packages? canon has released their pixma inkjet printers under GPL and it would be nice to have a deb
<carsten> probono: that comes automatially with the next foomaticdb-update I guess
<mikl> Support teh freenode ::)
<dell500> how do you add a Canon A40 digicam to Kubuntu?
<mikl> dell500: just connect it
<mikl> an icon should show up on your desktop
<mikl> otherwise, check in /media/
<dell500> nope, i don't think it reconized it
<mikl> dell500: try typing "dmesg" in a console right after you plug it in 
<mikl> without the quotes of course :)
<dell500> ah ha
<dell500> there it is
<mikl> good :)
<fsapo> hi all.. i want to install kde on my ubuntu.. i just have to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop? or i have to do something else?
<Riddell> fsapo: that's all you have to do
<DanglyBits> anyone have the kxdocker program running on their kubuntu system?
<Kisain> why is my computer laggin out :(
<Kisain> it seems to be gettin slower
<Kisain> why does my web browser seem to be slowin down?
<Macavity> I'm having trouble with my network - my kubuntu doesn't store the gateway I enter, when I use knetworkconf - it just comes up empty, efter I press apply
<Macavity> any ideas?
<kkathman> Kisain what browser are you using?
<kkathman> Macavity: will it let you set your DNS settings?
<kkathman> Macavity: Have you checked your settings in the Control Center also?
<kkathman> Macavity: you will need to go to the Control Center and be sure you click to get into administrator mode
<whiskey_1> hmm...i dont see why these people can't run skype on amd64....they run the 32bit nividi drivers on amd64
<Macavity> Kkathman:: it looks like it saves the dns settings, but I have no way of testing if they are actually set, since it doesn't save the gateway
<whiskey_1> but it seems that skype knows about that top secret encapsulation stuff for non-routable ips....and they don't want to give up that information just like nvidia doesn't want to give up its information on how it gets its fast drivers
<kkathman> Like I said, did you go through the control center and get into admin mode?
<Macavity> Kkathman: I'm sorry, I wasn't specific - I used knetworkconf via the controlcenter - and it doesn't show any saved gateway
<whiskey_1> maybe that information is really important to them for something else
<kkathman> but did you click on "admin mode" ??
<Macavity> yep
<whiskey_1> but i fail to see why you can't run the 32 bit app in a 64bit system...since they already run nvidia's 32bit drivers in a 64bit system
<kkathman> you checked the dmesg to assure that the system recognizes the eth0  ?
<Macavity> dmesg does give some error
<kkathman> hmm well, that may be something you need to investigate then
<Macavity> hdc: Status error: error 0x20 lastFailedSense 0x02
<kkathman> usually, if you install ubuntu while connected to your internet it will find the DHCP and the deffault gateway on its own :)
<Macavity> I have no idea what that means
<kkathman> hmm yeah thats cryptic for me also, sorry
<Macavity> It does that, well enough - problem is, I want to run it as a server, to some small extent, and for that I need static IP :)
<kkathman> but hdc is usually your cdrom
<Kisain_> hey wahtwould cause mozilla to start lagging hard core
<kkathman> Macavity: yes you'll definitely need a dedicated line thats static
<Macavity> maybe I should try and place the kubuntu cd in the drive...
<Macavity> I have static Ip for my internet line - this is for the local network, behind the router
<kkathman> Kisain_: check your DNS and see if they are native to your country
<Kisain_> how do i do that?
<kkathman> Macavity: hmm, well then it shouldnt be an issue at all ....... unless you intend to use your linux box as a router/firewall for your whole network
<kkathman> thats an expensive firewall :)
<kkathman> Kisain_: I have known others that changed their DNS to US ones and the speed improved dramatically
<Kisain_> how do i do that?
<Macavity> Kkathman: I need to forward some ports from the router to the kubuntu box, and in order to do that, the kubuntu box must have a static ip - mainly so I can run remote desktop server, and access it from work and school
<kkathman> Kisain_: go to control center and to network and internet check the settings
<kkathman> Macavity: you have a switch/router connected to your DSL line?
<Macavity> kkathman: yep
<kkathman> Macavity: now can you do an ifconfig on your LInux box and get a local IP?
<Macavity> and I have the remote desktop server working on my lan - and I have the port forwarding working on the router - I just need for my kubuntu box to have a static IP so I can tell the router which box to forward to
<Macavity> I have no problem getting a dynamic ip from the router
<kkathman> Macavity: right...get it from ifconfig
<Macavity> and I have no problem assigning a static ip to the kubuntu box
<Macavity> I can ping my router, no problem
<kkathman> then do an ifconfig and get your IP
<Kisain_> what am i lookin for specifically
<whiskey_1> anyway there is no point in arguing with skype or nvidia....they are not going to change their minds....and well nobody really should force them too....like i say...maybe that information is really important for something else that we may not conceive of what it is
<kkathman> I have the same setup 
<Macavity> ok, sec
<whiskey_1> but blueeel you are not missing anything because nobody really uses skype except very rarely
<Macavity> eth0 has ip 192.168.1.250 - the one I assigned to it
<kkathman> Kisain_: lets forget about the DNS for a bit,   was your system running faster than it is now?
<Kisain_> yes
<Kisain_> alot faster
<pussfeller> how i install a .deb file
<Macavity> hmmm - maybe I should just switch back to ubuntu for the server...
<kkathman> pussfeller: dpkg -i <filename>
<whiskey_1> Macavity, none of the server stuff works on ubuntu...apache is still unreliable right now...and not many people want to use thttpd
<kkathman> Macavity: thats what I have...I have a really low end server for printing and file server needs
<whiskey_1> Macavity, so there is no point in switching to ubuntu for server stuff....it just ain't gonna work right now
<whiskey_1> Macavity, maybe they will get all these mistakes fixed when they get breezy
<Macavity> Whiskey: what's the problem? I have a server running ubuntu warty right now - it's not critical that is up 100% of the time, so I'm not monitoring it none stop, but it seems to be doing ok
<gdh> Ubuntu -> deskop, Debian -> server, kthx.
<whiskey_1> Macavity, but there is some stuff working that you can experiment with
<gdh> +t
<whiskey_1> Macavity, well the problem is all those fundamental glibc issues with databases....and it screws everything up...even gnome-help which all the applications rely on.
<whiskey_1> Macavity, so nothing works very well as far as documentation....and only thttpd seems to be reliable
<whiskey_1> Macavity, so maybe it will get fixed later...there is just so much that has to come together and be integrated for a desktop solution
<Macavity> I'm still a relative linux noob, so I'm not sure what glibc issues you're talking about, or how they affect the server?
<whiskey_1> Macavity, well there is something called DSOs' that give all kinds of errors ...apparently for missing dynamic shared objects
<kkathman> Macavity: check your PM
<whiskey_1> Macavity, i guess ubuntu just did not do enough research on getting it all put together the first time
<whiskey_1> Macavity, but there is some stuff you can experiment with...but don't expect any apps to give you any information becuase the gnome-help doesn't work either
<admrl> when i turn my computer on a bunch of things open up just like files and ark can anyone help me  to get all of this stuff 2 stop
<Macavity> well, it's mainly a webserver to allow me to give friends access to files, without them knowing ftp, or the ilk - so stability isn't that critical. if I can get away with running the server on the same dist as my desktops, it'll save me a lot of time, learning that stuff
<Macavity> and that's my main goal
<kkathman> Macavity:  you could set up an FTP server too...fairly easy enough, tho I've never done it
<kkathman> but I think there are instructions at www.ubuntuguide.org
<Macavity> Kkathman - yeah, I'm probably going to do that as well - but that's no rush - I have ftp access to my mac mini ;)
<kkathman> ahhh ok..np then
<Macavity> talk about easy setup :D
<kkathman> lol yeah
<Macavity> I'd just use the webserver on my mac as well, but I play around with php every now and again, and afaik, that's not as simple on the mac as it could be... but I might look in to that, if i don't get this up and running
<kkathman> Macavity: its easy to set up everything on Linux...just go and download Xampp from their site and its painless...Apache2, PHP and MySQL in one fell swoop and it works like a champ
<Macavity> yeah, or just apt-get it - that works too - only problem right now is getting it to save that !"#!#% gateway
<kkathman> I wish it was that easy on Windows hehe
<admrl> can anyone help me on what i asked about up there^^^..?
<kkathman> yeah I dont understand that at all, mine got saved fine
<whiskey_1> Macavity, well the only php command  i know to test it on win98 is <? print "hello" ?>
<whiskey_1> Macavity, and it does work there
<kkathman> admrl: Ive never heard of that happening before
<whiskey_1> Macavity, and i guess i could make it work with thttpd on ubuntu if i wanted go through all that cgi stuff again...but i dont
<admrl> darnit
<Macavity> whiskey: I've tried on the built in webserver on the mac - php is not enabled
<admrl> ok thanx
<gdh> adml: Control Centre ->  KDE Components -> Sessions Manager -> 'Start with an empty session'
<kkathman> whiskey_1:  that wont work...no print command....its <? echo phpinfo() ?>
<whiskey_1> Macavity, it is not that hard to integrate php through a cgi approach
<Macavity> Whiskey: and I have no problem getting a server to run on kubuntu or ubuntu - my only problem is getting kubuntu to save the gateway
<whiskey_1> kkathman, it works on win98...let me go try your command
<Macavity> Kkathman: actually, <? phpinfo() ?> is enough, even if the echo part doesn't break anything ;)
<kkathman> thats true too actually
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> thats just the classic line for testing php
<Macavity> yep
<kkathman> but rarely would I use cgi if I was coding in php
<kkathman> cuz the forms you use are nearly 100% written in php :)
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> but there are exceptions if you are feeding to a known, common cgi for something
<kkathman> hey chavo :)
<Macavity> it's been a while since I coded in php last - this last year, it's been all java, prolog and ML
<kkathman> wow prolog...thats one I havent touched in about 20 years :)
<kkathman> all I do is PHP/MySQL
<Macavity> I'm not a big fan of prolog, but it was part of a course I took :)
<kkathman> well for my web clients that is
<kkathman> Macavity: yeah its fun cuz its a low end OO for AI
<kkathman> or massive text processing (similar to LISP)
<Macavity> I much prefer ML
<kkathman> not familiar with that very well
<Macavity> higher order functions makes for great obfuscated code - and, ocationally, very elegant solutions :)
<whiskey_1> kkathman, gosh that brings up all kinds of stuff on win98...it says window98magic 4.10
<whiskey_1> kkathman, that is a funny command.....but <? print 'hello kkathman' ; ?> also seems to work...try it
<kkathman> phpinfo() is a classic, because it tells you everything about the environment
<Macavity> hmm - looks like a bug is registered on bugzilla.ubuntu.com for my problem...
<kkathman> Macavity: obfuscated code...I love it :)
<kkathman> Macavity: oh really?? interesting...well you found it again :)
<Macavity> bah - well, i guess it's back to ubuntu - for some strange reason, it's only a problem on kubuntu, and not ubuntu (at least, it wasn't a problem on my last install of ubuntu)
<kkathman> well its not a serious prob I guess
<kkathman> hey there Diablo-D3  :)
<Diablo-D3> hey kkathman 
<kkathman> howzit goin today?
<Diablo-D3> dunno
* Diablo-D3 just got up
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> nice
<Kisain_> any idea why it's gotten slower?
<kkathman> Kisain_: kinda hard to figure this one...I'd go back and try to determine what you've done recently, then reverse it and see if that improves your performance
<gdh> :)
<Kisain_> kk
<kkathman> Kisain_: also, have you checked your running processes to see if something is unusually eating cpu?
<Kisain_> other than mozilla? no
<kkathman> Kisain_: hitt CTRL-ESC  and that shows you ALL the processes running
<kkathman> there are tons of things running that you might not know are
<kkathman> if you tried Kaffeine, for instance, it keeps running even when you close it
<kkathman> watch your CPU and memory utilization with something like gkrellm and you'll see where your CPU usage is
<Macavity> maybe I can install the gnome desktop, and set the gateway there, then boot back into kde...
<Macavity> hmm, worth a show
<kkathman> Macavity: yes you can do that
<Kisain_> wow theres alot of shit runnin :/
<kkathman> Kisain_: yes
<Kisain_> how to tell whats supposed to be and whats not :/
<Kisain_> whats atd?
<kkathman> Kisain_: click theVmSize column twice and you will see the things that are taking the most space 
<kkathman> click System% and youll see those that are most demanding
<Kisain_> cpu idles at between 3-4% 
<Kisain_> whys the i net so slow?
<Kisain_> it's weard
<kkathman> Kisain_: if its just your net thats slow
<kkathman> check your memory usage
<Kisain_> it seems like it but then i'm not shure
<Kisain_> it takes a long time for the box to boot
<Kisain_> and opning programs there seems to be a lag of some sort
<Kisain_> but i'm not shure if this is how linux runs or not
<Kisain_> :/
<kkathman> my boot doesnt take any time much, its fast..up and at the splash screen within about 30 seconds max
<Kisain_> not me
<kkathman> course that might depend on memory and processor
<Kisain_> should i uninstall ubuntu cause i have both kubuntu and ubuntu installed
<Kisain_> 256mb pc 133
<Kisain_> and a 1ghz celeron
<kkathman> Kisain_: yeah the low memory is a gater there
<Kisain_> ok that makes sence
<kkathman> I have a AMD Sempron 2500+ and 1 G of memory
<Kisain_> wish i could trade a stick of 512 for 2 sticks of 256 :/
<KaiL> Kisain_: you should get more RAM ;)
<KaiL> might be faster
<Kisain_> my box can handel a max of 512 but it has to be 256/256
<kkathman> I had a box here that I ran that had only 96 mb memory and a 1.6 GHz Celeron
<Kisain_> i have one chip thats 512 :/
<Kisain_> it really sucks
<kkathman> but it ran Gnome ok...but it took a while to boot
<Macavity> hmm - actually, can't I just set the gateway manually in the /etc/network/interfaces file, and then reload the network?
<KaiL> you can
<kkathman> Yanno...it dawned on me last night, there needs to be a LInux foundation that can run ads on TV to advertise Linux...kinda like Apple did yanno?  That would get more people to take the plunge :)
<Kisain_> i know this is off topic but that server program i downloaded had something called sftware raid is it possible to use such a thing on a windowsucks 2000 server?
<kkathman> Kisain_: depends on your mobo architecture i think
<Macavity> kail: what's the format for that? do I just add gateway 192.168.1.1 underneath the netmask in the interfaces file?
<Kisain_> i have it installed and running but i can't access it :/
<Kisain_> ohhhhh
<KaiL> Macavity: wonderful
<Macavity> KaiL: I take that as a yes :)
<kkathman> brb
<Kisain_> it says it's runnin but it won't let me do nothin :/
<KaiL> was planed so
<Kisain_> brb
<Macavity> KaiL: can you tell me how I manually restart the network?
<KaiL> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Macavity> and that should reinitialize the network card with the gateway i entered into the interfaces file, right? how can I check if this is done?
<kkathman> back
<[ADULT_SWIM] > same
<[ADULT_SWIM] > it's me kisain ^_^
<kkathman> lol
<Macavity> heh
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i fixed my peed problem
<[ADULT_SWIM] > speed lol
<[ADULT_SWIM] > after i installed ubuntu i put an hd in on the secondary ide channel
<[ADULT_SWIM] > and switched the cd rom to slave
<[ADULT_SWIM] > well i just yanked my secondary hd and made the cd rom the master and
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i booted in no time flat :/
<[ADULT_SWIM] > weard
<[ADULT_SWIM] > and my internet speed is back to normal too
<[ADULT_SWIM] > why would hardware affect how the system runs?
<KaiL> nobody umderstands PATA :)
<KaiL> under..
<KaiL> who can recommend a good mouse?
<kkathman> I like the trackballs myself
<Macavity> I'm pretty happy with my logitech mx510
<kkathman> once I started using one I never went back to a moveable mouse
<KaiL> Macavity: does that have some "integrated lamp"?
<Macavity> well, it's an optical mouse - I guess you can call that a lamp
<KaiL> nop
<Macavity> then I don't think I understand your question
<KaiL> the first optical had a light on top to look "cool"
<kkathman> plus, my mouse alwasy stays in one place..I dont have to keep resetting it and centering
<[ADULT_SWIM] > you could get a lazer mouse
<[ADULT_SWIM] > there kinda pricy but there even better than optical
<Macavity> only light out of this one is from the bottom, from the optical sensor
<KaiL> Macavity: ah, ok
<kkathman> trackballs are even better tho...much less expensive
<KaiL> that's good
<kkathman> and less to go wrong ::)
<[ADULT_SWIM] > dude trackballs suck for gaming
<[ADULT_SWIM] > and they clogg to easy
<kkathman> oh.. well blah then...I forgot you want to game
<kkathman> nope thats absolutely a falsehood
<[ADULT_SWIM] > if your lookin for percision lazer is the way to go
<[ADULT_SWIM] > no it's not
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i have a whole box of trackball mice in the basement
<[ADULT_SWIM] > you know why therein a box in the base ment
<kkathman> I have two of them Kasain, and have used them for 5 years and never had a clog yet
<[ADULT_SWIM] > cause i got sick of cleanin the rollers out once a month
<kkathman> so dont tell me what I have experience with
<[ADULT_SWIM] > weard
<kkathman> geez you must not bathe or something
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i've had nothin but problems with them
<[ADULT_SWIM] > :/
<kkathman> if you smoke they are bad tho
<Macavity> Swim: I have friends who swear to trackballs for fps games - I'm pretty sure it's just a matter of taste and habit
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i have to take the bottom of every once in a while and clean the gunk off the rollers
<kkathman> I just got tired of restting the mouse
<kkathman> recentering
<kkathman> its so wasteful
<kkathman> I havent cleaned mine in 5 years
<[ADULT_SWIM] > the next mouse i'm gona get is a glove mouse
<kkathman> they both work as good as the day I got them...course they are Logitechs too
<[ADULT_SWIM] > have no idea how it works but it looks cool and i want :)
<KaiL> hmm, now I only need to find a shop here, which has a blue mx510
<[ADULT_SWIM] > well yea logitechs a great brand very durable
<KaiL> the red one sucks
<kkathman> and mine are optical trackballs too
<Macavity> Kail: true
<[ADULT_SWIM] > oh those kind
<[ADULT_SWIM] > those are better than the analogue
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i never used the optical trackball but i hear there good
<kkathman> I just have the standard grey one 2 buttons, scrollwheel and a red ball...had them for 5 years
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i thught you where talkin about a regular analouge ball mouse lol
<[ADULT_SWIM] > you know the apple IIe kind lol
<kkathman> totally maintenance free and I'll never go back to a regular mouse...plus those mouses are bad for CTS
<[ADULT_SWIM] > cts?
<kkathman> espcially if you play games :)
<kkathman> carpal tunnel syndrome
<[ADULT_SWIM] > thats what i thought
<kkathman> unnatural wrist positions
<[ADULT_SWIM] > arnt those mouses the ones you controll with yur thumb?
<kkathman> the trackball avoids that completely because you never move your wrist
<kkathman> track balls you control with your thumb...very good ergonomically
<[ADULT_SWIM] > yea i could never get used to them
<kkathman> the wrist stays put
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i think for the games i play they wulden't be to godd
<kkathman> prolly not
<[ADULT_SWIM] > good
<Macavity> yay - got it working with the static ip
<Macavity> :D
<kkathman> but all the good gamers I know dont use mouses at all
<KaiL> [ADULT_SWIM] : quake, doom and friends? ;)
<kkathman> they always use the keyboard
<MindZEye> Does anyone know why the "Access Keys" feature in my Konqueror is all of a sudden activating automatically after abou 10 seconds?  It freaked me out just now on a page.
<[ADULT_SWIM] > like counterstrike and ut04 and battlefield vietnam
<[ADULT_SWIM] > ^_^
<[ADULT_SWIM] > yup
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i have a tuner card in my box
<kkathman> or they get a gamer's console and plug it in
<Macavity> in a very roundabout way - set ip in the control panel - disable the network card - manually add the gateway to the interfaces file - activate the card in the control panel...
<Macavity> it's a fucked up way to have to do it, but it worked :D
<[ADULT_SWIM] > so i watch adult swim every night and play my games or if it's a really good nght
<[ADULT_SWIM] > just watch and surf the web
<kkathman> great life
<KaiL> as we are prolling: who has a silent highend-system?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i have a fanless
<Macavity> define silent - define high-end
<kkathman> KaiL: mine is very silent I think
<KaiL> ...not laptop, real PC :)
<[ADULT_SWIM] > um p4 quad cpu 2 gigs rambus 3 160gig hd 10,000 rpm sata
<kkathman> KaiL:  but I built it myself
<[ADULT_SWIM] > liquid cooled
<[ADULT_SWIM] > same it the only way to go
<KaiL> kkathman: I build this myself too
<kkathman> [ADULT_SWIM] : but you payed like 11,000 for your system
<[ADULT_SWIM] > why pay 1000's for a system you could build in the 100's
<kkathman> KaiL:  ok
<[ADULT_SWIM] > yea i bought shit i diden't need ^_^
<Macavity> well, p4 2.8 with radeon pro9800 - i think it's about 18-20 db... not way high end, not totally silent. but it's good enough for me... besides, that's the windoze box, so it's turned off most of the time
<kkathman> I built mine for about oh.. $300 or so
<[ADULT_SWIM] > but it plays ut like it was built just for that purpose
<[ADULT_SWIM] > nice
<Macavity> anyways, it's time for bed for me
<kkathman> maybe less than that
<KaiL> this PC looks like some 1990th crap
<kkathman> it was $158 for the mobo and CPU
<Macavity> Kail, Kkathman - thanks for your help :)
<[ADULT_SWIM] > eventually when they get ceaper i want a surround sound system for my puter
<kkathman> no prob Macavity 
<[ADULT_SWIM] > night man
<KaiL> but inside it's modern highend tech :)
<[ADULT_SWIM] > nice thats a good price
<kkathman> KaiL:  actually its got a pretty much runn of the mill case, power and fan in it..
<kkathman> but I swear you cant hear it
<[ADULT_SWIM] > you should look on ebay they have some great cases for a low price
<MindZEye> WTF?  Xine is triggering the Access Keys feature in an active Konq window somehow as it only occurs if Xine is playing back a DVD.
<kkathman> my case cost me $55
<[ADULT_SWIM] > nice
<KaiL> [ADULT_SWIM] : I'll do soon
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i built mine from scratch
<KaiL> maybe some 200 designer case *g*
<kkathman> but I dont get the super duper ones or the ones with colored lights, etc
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i know it's one of a kind lol
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i think cooling factor is the most important
<KaiL> this computer is everything, but NOT inexpensice
<[ADULT_SWIM] > lotsa fans in it and your hardware will run smooth
<[ADULT_SWIM] > nice
<kkathman> just an ATX that has at least a 300V PW...this one was 400 and front panel USB
<[ADULT_SWIM] > very nice
<kkathman> I have 2 fans...one on the CPU and one on the case
<[ADULT_SWIM] > is the case big?
<KaiL> it was designed to be silent, be REALLY stable and need not too much energy
<[ADULT_SWIM] > mines like 55lbs empty
<kkathman> regular sized tower
<[ADULT_SWIM] > nice
<KaiL> 55lbs? what's that in normal units?
<kkathman> but its nice to look at too
<kkathman> no..55 dollars
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i don't know i mesure in punds
<[ADULT_SWIM] > pounds
<[ADULT_SWIM] > even lol
<kkathman> not lbs
<[ADULT_SWIM] > thats the abriviation for punds=lbs
<kkathman> maybe I said 55 lbs I dont know
<[ADULT_SWIM] > lol
<kkathman> but I get my stuff from my distributor
<[ADULT_SWIM] > nice
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i'm lookin for a better cooling system for my system
<Soyburg> I am looking for a way to configure the screensaver in kubuntu, so it doesn't make my screen go blank after 10 minutes.
<kkathman> when I have a client I get give this guys all the computer biz... so he gives me a nice deal on stuff
<[ADULT_SWIM] > you woulden't beleve the trouble i've had with that damn thing this week
<[ADULT_SWIM] > one hd caught fire
<[ADULT_SWIM] > than today the other 2 went :/
<kkathman> 120GB HDD for $45,  LG CD/DVD/Writer/Reader for $40
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i had to run to office max to buy 3 more
<[ADULT_SWIM] > holy shit
<[ADULT_SWIM] > that freakin cheap!!!!!!!!
<kkathman> yep
<KaiL> $45 is ~70?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > dude what you a tech or somthin?
<kkathman> 512MB memory for $40
<[ADULT_SWIM] > nice
<kkathman> Kail yeah maybe less
<buz> 45$ is more like 35?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > how much you get 2 sticks of pc133 @ 256mb ea for?
<buz> did you steal that stuff
<kkathman> Im not a tech..but he is and Ive sent him literally 100s of clients
<[ADULT_SWIM] > thats what i wanna know not that i care
<kkathman> its his way of showing his appreciation
<buz> costs more to make
<buz> aaa
<kkathman> nahh
<[ADULT_SWIM] > dude hook me up man ^_^
<buz> so its pr prices ;)
<Soyburg> the currency calculator says it's 35
<kkathman> buz you can get those prices at NewEgg pretty much
<[ADULT_SWIM] > thats euro right?
<Soyburg> right
<kkathman> I go to him...tell him what I can get it for at NewEgg, he drops it about 10% below
<[ADULT_SWIM] > damn
<KaiL> Soyburg: ah, yes...
<kkathman> but alot of that for him, too, is that he's like rolling in the dough
<[ADULT_SWIM] > can you hook me up with a liqui cool unit?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i'll pay for it
<[ADULT_SWIM] > just not $300
<KaiL> 70-80 is a typical 120GB hd here...
<[ADULT_SWIM] > lol
<kkathman> he wont give everyone those prices
<kkathman> hehe
<[ADULT_SWIM] > thats why i give you the $$$
<[ADULT_SWIM] > and you send it to me i pay s&h too
<KaiL> [ADULT_SWIM] : who wants liquid cooling? get a CPU, which doesn't need that :p
<kkathman> just a few of us that turn biz his direction
<kkathman> why you want liqui cool??
<kkathman> thats a waste of money
<KaiL> bingo
<[ADULT_SWIM] > liqui cool is very safe if you use the right liquid
<KaiL> it's NOT silent!
<kkathman> roflll and if you have alot of money
<kkathman> which obviously you do with an $11,000 system :)
<KaiL> it's only less loud than some P4 coolers
<Soyburg> I am looking for a way to configure the screensaver in kubuntu, so it doesn't make my screen go blank after 10 minutes. any ideas?
<buz> sure it's silent
<buz> look at zalman reserator
<buz> that's about as silent as you get
<buz> unless you spend 4 digits on cooling
<KaiL> ...as a P4 needs a 12cm coler at >2000rpm 
<buz> p4 sucks
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i seen one of them on e-bay are they any good?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > yea tell me about it
<buz> supposedly
<[ADULT_SWIM] > my next puter is amd all the way
<kkathman> its why I stick with AMD
<buz> mine too
<buz> i'm shooting for 1 fan system
<buz> one slow 120mm fan in the back
<[ADULT_SWIM] > shuttle box?
<buz> that's ought to be inaudible
<kkathman> buz I got 2...one for the CPU and one on the case
<buz> iiiiew
<buz> shuttle SUCKS
<buz> got one right now
<buz> loud as hell
<[ADULT_SWIM] > hey there great for lanining
<kkathman> mine is literally silent
<[ADULT_SWIM] > and correction i had a lot of $$ a one time
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i spent it all :(
<[ADULT_SWIM] > on bills computers and telescope
<KaiL> buz: the problem is, that you need to get out the warm air fast, as there's no place inside
<kkathman> hardware is so cheap now, some of it is getting almost to the point of throw away
<[ADULT_SWIM] > got my self some clothes and poof it was gone
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i know
<buz> the shuttle is a deeply flawed concept
<buz> antec's aria case is better but still far from optimal
<KaiL> kkathman: left to me stands a PC made of "hardware rubbish"
<[ADULT_SWIM] > it's weard years ago you where lucky to get a second hand vid card
<kkathman> almost all drives are that way now..HDD, CDROMs, Floppies. ethernet cards
<KaiL> only needs a optical drive
<[ADULT_SWIM] > rubputer lol
<kkathman> I went to a STORE... RETAIL and got a DLINK ethernet PCI for $4
<buz> i can't be bothered to deal with old hardware
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i hae a shit load ya want one :)
<buz> kkathman: a realtek chip costs about 20cent
<KaiL> and as nothing here can read DVDs, that'll be a DVD burner or so
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i get all the old computers from the schools in my aria
<kkathman> buz yah
<kkathman> hehe
<KaiL> kkathman: bah, get an intel :)
<kkathman> I mean its getting to be throw away
<buz> it's not worth more than 10cents ;)
<[ADULT_SWIM] > and i strip whats useful and recycle the rest
<[ADULT_SWIM] > the last load i bought to escanaba was 2200 lbs
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i made 300 of the gold in the stuff
<KaiL> [ADULT_SWIM] : normally there's nothing useful in school PCs
<kkathman> KaiL: no way...theres no compelling reason for me to get a P4 over the much better value I get with an AMD
<[ADULT_SWIM] > well these onse where g3's
<KaiL> kkathman: intel LAN card
<buz> theres no compelling reason to get a p4 for anyone
<buz> unless they like the stupid intel ads
<[ADULT_SWIM] > they still have some life in them
<KaiL> not intel CPU, nobody want's intel CPUs in Desktops
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i sell what i can put togheter to low income familys
<[ADULT_SWIM] > for $50 a system
<[ADULT_SWIM] > monitor,keyboard,mouse,speakers,printer the works
<kkathman> alot of mobos now have a dedicated chip for LAN, even wifi
<KaiL> AMD CPU, Matrox GPU, nVidia Chipset and intel LAN :)
<buz> is that for charity or for money?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > well i'm on a fixed incme
<[ADULT_SWIM] > before i got my inheritance i used to struggle to by parts
<[ADULT_SWIM] > my first computer was a dell optiplex and i payd 300 for it
* kkathman wishes for an inheritance from someone
<[ADULT_SWIM] > it took me 2 yeears to ghet it
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i know what it's like to be poor
<_chavo> kkathman, I'll leave you all of mt debt.
<_chavo> my debt even
<kkathman> I have two kids in college so there ya go
<[ADULT_SWIM] > so i sell the systems at $50 a peace with everything including tech suppoert
<kkathman> thats where my money go
<[ADULT_SWIM] > damn
<KaiL> [ADULT_SWIM] : kubuntu on it? :)
<[ADULT_SWIM] > on the puters not in the beginnin
<[ADULT_SWIM] > but i'm startin to do that now
<kkathman> awww _chavo you dont need to do that  :)
<kkathman> I got plenty for you and me both :)
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i was givin away xp cause it's crap
<KaiL> [ADULT_SWIM] : which hardware class are they?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i hook the systems up with the best in windows software too
<KaiL> ~1GHz?
<_chavo> well actually I'm looking pretty good. My car is paid off and my home as well.
<[ADULT_SWIM] > anyware from p2-p4's
<kkathman> I found out recently that "officially" no M$ product is transferable
<[ADULT_SWIM] > most have only 64mb of ram though
<[ADULT_SWIM] > so i have to compile systems
<[ADULT_SWIM] > yea i know
<KaiL> and they are throughn away in schools?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > but considering i've never bought an m$ product in my life i just give it with those systems
<[ADULT_SWIM] > yea
<KaiL> wow...
<kkathman> for instance... if I have XP on a windows system and I put linux on that system and decide to give that XP to my daughter...I officially cannot do it
<[ADULT_SWIM] > they upgrade like once every 2 years
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i know dosen't that suck
<kkathman> I did it anyway
<KaiL> here in Germany schools are happy, if they can grab a used P2...
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i've only paid for one peice of software in my life
<[ADULT_SWIM] > well 2
<[ADULT_SWIM] > 3
<[ADULT_SWIM] > ut 04 bfvn and cs
<[ADULT_SWIM] > everything else i generate my own keys for
<KaiL> we had tons of i486 and Pentium Classic in school times
<KaiL> ...that was 2000
<[ADULT_SWIM] > pentium classics wow
<[ADULT_SWIM] > those are like fossles
<KaiL> even my university has Athlon 800
<[ADULT_SWIM] > nice
<[ADULT_SWIM] > my next computer is gonna be amd just not shure what kind
<gdh> I found  p120 boxed tonight :)
<KaiL> yes, schools are hopeless underfinanced here :(
<[ADULT_SWIM] > damn
<kkathman> just get the biggest AMD you can get for the money
<[ADULT_SWIM] > these ones up here arnt to bad
<KaiL> and be shure, it's a K8 based one
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i was thinkin of the 64?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > are they any good?
<gdh> For novelty value I used to comb my hair with a P75
<KaiL> try an Athlon 64 3800+ :)
<[ADULT_SWIM] > roflmao
<[ADULT_SWIM] > ohhh sounds nice
<kkathman> Ive got the Athlon 64 3800+ on my win box...its nice
<[ADULT_SWIM] > as long as it puts my p4 to shame it's worth it
<KaiL> only problem is a good Socket 939 mainboard
<KaiL> PCI Express is useless, so there is VIA K8T800 (well, VIA...) or nVidia NForce3
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i like asus for amd my self
<KaiL> have an K8N-E here
<[ADULT_SWIM] > nice
<KaiL> but that's Socket 754
<[ADULT_SWIM] > :(9
<[ADULT_SWIM] > hey a chin lol
<dhanish> anyone know if its possible to keep firefox running background similar to how you can configure konqueror with control center->kde performance?
<KaiL> the CPU is the fastest Sempron you can get :)
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i think the best mobo i ever ownd was a asusp5-a
<[ADULT_SWIM] > that board was a work horse
<[ADULT_SWIM] > it only had a duron
<KaiL> no P2B in your list? ;)
<[ADULT_SWIM] > but it still kicked butt
<KaiL> uhm P5*** should be Pentium Classic or K6
<[ADULT_SWIM] > nope never tested one
<KaiL> today reused for Prescott
<[ADULT_SWIM] > my current board in my windows machene is....really?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > an ecs elitegroupe p4ta
<KaiL> that sounds like shit :)
<[ADULT_SWIM] > it's ok but it gets way to hot
<KaiL> lol
<[ADULT_SWIM] > yea it is i wish i had nown that when i bought it
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i mean don't get me wrong ecs is a good co
<[ADULT_SWIM] > just not taht board :(
<KaiL> buy Asus (or Abit, Epox...)
<[ADULT_SWIM] > if i ever get an amd i will go with asus
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i like how yu can change the bios pic and the power on by keyboard funct.
<KaiL> power on by keyboard?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > yea instead of hittin the power button you tap the spacebar
<[ADULT_SWIM] > and it turns on
<KaiL> interestin
<KaiL> g
<KaiL> except I never power down ;)
<ArdieM> "Existing Ubuntu users can install Kubuntu with the kubuntu-desktop package."   <---  where can i get that package?
<KaiL> ArdieM: apt-get
<[ADULT_SWIM] > http://usa.asus.com/products/mb/socket939/a8nsli-d/overview.htm
<KaiL> using the SLI bridge to stabilize the GPU cards... nice idea
<KaiL> problem:
<[ADULT_SWIM] > what?
<KaiL> you want second LAN + TV + better sound?
<KaiL> to few PCI slots
<kkathman> Ardie...its in the standard Ubuntu repositiories
<KaiL> oh, there is dual LAN :)
<[ADULT_SWIM] > eww i diden't even look at that lol
<kkathman> ArdieM: make sure your sources.list it ready to do the install tho
<kanuha> what command would I give a shortcut to open konqueror to a specific drive or folder?
<ArdieM> what do you mean ?
<ArdieM> ah
<KaiL> 8 SATA channels..... nice, really
<kkathman> kanuha: you might want to do a man konqueror
<ArdieM> i have to add a k on evry ubuntu
<ArdieM> right ?
<kkathman> no
<ArdieM> :)
<kanuha> kkathman: thx
<KaiL> [ADULT_SWIM] : the cooled Southbridge sucks
<kkathman> ArdieM: go and comment out your CD ROM entry first
<kkathman> ArdieM: then uncomment out the other lines
<[ADULT_SWIM] > yea kinda
<ArdieM> every line ?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > http://usa.asus.com/event/spresso/main.htm
<[ADULT_SWIM] > thats neat
<kkathman> ArdieM: well all the deb and deb-src lines
<kkathman> [ADULT_SWIM] : quit putting that up
<[ADULT_SWIM] > what i do?
<kkathman> [ADULT_SWIM] : he's getting confused on the repos
<kkathman> hehe
<ArdieM> done
<[ADULT_SWIM] > oh sorry man diden't mean to screw you up
<kkathman> ArdieM: ok now do a sudo apt-get update
<kkathman> make sure there are no errors
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i think that one looks kinda star treky
<ArdieM> ....? are you tryin to funk with me ?
<KaiL> oh, Asus now places the onboard firewire more intelligent
<[ADULT_SWIM] > yea
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i noticed
<KaiL> at least a little bit
<KaiL> here it's behind the AGP slot
<whiskey_2> right now the only advantage of kubuntu is they are a little farther along on the database stuff
<[ADULT_SWIM] > nevanatly gonna get me an asus board when i can
<KaiL> oh, wait
<whiskey_2> plus their documentation works
<kkathman> ArdieM: no, you have to update the apt system with your new sources.list you edited
<KaiL> there seams to be a second one
<ArdieM> but there is no repo in it ...
<whiskey_2> but well glom is connecting now....so it can catch up
<KaiL> nop
<kkathman> ArdieM: no repo in what?
<ArdieM> in the sources list
<ArdieM> nu urls
<ArdieM> *no
<kkathman> ArdieM: did you edit /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<whiskey_2> that is what i am using a $40 Asus board
<ArdieM> kkathman ArdieM: make sure your sources.list it ready to do the install tho#
<whiskey_2> at least the Asus and the Via are cheap
<ArdieM> yes
<whiskey_2> but the dern memory is expensive
<kkathman> ArdieM: ok, well you should have commented out the deb line at the top that referenced the CD-ROM (just put a # in front of the line.
<ArdieM> i know
<whiskey_2> i don't know why that sdram is so much more expensive than ddram
<ArdieM> so youre just talking about the first line
<ArdieM> ok
<kkathman> ArdieM: then there wre other lines in there that were already commented out...that were deb and deb-src lines, and I wanted you to remove the # sign in front
<kkathman> then save that file
<ArdieM> im really sorry
<ArdieM> but i dont understand 100%ly
<ArdieM> so you mean: only cdrom need a #
<ArdieM> ^^
<ArdieM> not right ?
<whiskey_2> it really doesn't make sense why  sdram is so much more expensive than ddram....but well i can say that the sticks have not given me any problem in more than one year
<kkathman> ArdieM: yes..that top line with the CD ROM reference needs to  have a # at the first of it
<kkathman> that comments it out
<KaiL> whiskey_2: nobody buys SDRAM any more...
<ArdieM> ok
<whiskey_2> KaiL, well i know...it is just too expensive...but they have been reliable
<kkathman> ArdieM: or you can just remove it if you want
<Kisain> back
<KaiL> whiskey_2: on a K7 replacing the board with an Asus one is less expensive..
<kkathman> ArdieM: now...you see the other lines there that begin with deb or deb-src, those should have NO # at the front
<ArdieM> and now apt-get dist-upgrade kubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> ArdieM: so remove the # signs from those lines
<KaiL> ArdieM: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ArdieM> yes the are not commented out
<whiskey_2> KaiL, well the Asus was only $40 so i don't complain...but the memory was expensive
<ArdieM> ok install
<KaiL> whiskey_2: a friend has a A7V133
<whiskey_2> KaiL, but i still don't complain because it has been rock solid for a long time
<kkathman> ArdieM: OK...now a a shell, do sudo apt-get update
<KaiL> he thought about filling that with 512MiB SD-RAM modules
<whiskey_2> KaiL, well let me go see my box and i will tell you which one i got
<KaiL> well: replacing by a A7V600 + filling that with DDR is less...
<KaiL> hmm
<KaiL> VIA KT880 sounds interesting
<KaiL> dualchannel for K7...
<ArdieM> ok ... and there will be no risk to do while running gnome ?
<ArdieM> *to do that upgrade
<kkathman> ArdieM: Nope...just do the  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop now, logout of gnome, and then login under KDE/Kubuntu
<KaiL> what's the diff between KT400 and KT600?
<kkathman> KaiL:  200?
<KaiL> lol
<KaiL> ah, SATA
* ArdieM though about to say: KT400 < KT600
<kkathman> lol
<ArdieM> im damn tired
<ArdieM> not
<ArdieM> dead tired
<ArdieM> oO
<ArdieM> is real transparecne @ terminal possible ?
<linuxuser> hello the world 3 sec I installed Kubuntu ;)
<ArdieM> this is not the world
<KaiL> but soon :p
<ArdieM> i hope not
<ArdieM> i hate viri
<ArdieM> ^^
<ArdieM> hmmm
<KaiL> aha.. diff between "nForce 2 400" and "nForce 2 Ultra 400" is dualchannel RAM
<KaiL> should be a quite big diff in performance
<ArdieM> i thought about having a big terminal as my desktop background. in a heard thats its isnt possible to do that in gnome...
<ArdieM> *and i heard
<ArdieM> *that it isnt
<ArdieM> lol
<KaiL> you need your bed ;)
<linuxuser> ok so I need to test Krita, Scribus, Amarok first these are the 3 that made me wanna test Kubuntu see ya ... hope you'll all help me cuz I will have hundred of problem soon I think ;)
<KaiL> linuxuser: kubuntu is not suse, so not 100, only 20 ;)
<ArdieM> hahha youre right man
<ArdieM> thanks for remindin :)
<transgress> okay which themes would i be downloading from kde-look.org to theme kde?
<transgress> none of them say for 3.4
<ArdieM> 50 secs left
<KaiL> oops
<transgress> umm okay i got a theme decoration... anyone be knowing where i put it?
<kkathman> KaiL: can you translate your exit message for us?
<kkathman> transgress:  when you find out...will you tell me??? I havent figured that out either
<transgress> kkathman: k
<linuxuser> <Kail>you couldn't be more close to the truth ... I tested fedora-mandrake-suse-ubuntu before Kubuntu ... the only one I get trouble with was Suse it weirdly broke the geometry of the HD & I had to low level format ;(
<KaiL> "Glaubt nicht bedingungslos den alten Manuskripten, glaubt berhaupt nicht an etwas, nur weil die Leute daran glauben - oder weil man es Euch seit Eurer Kindheit hat glauben lassen." this?
<_chavo> transgress, is it a window decaoration or a style?
<transgress> _chavo: window decoration
<transgress> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22689
<_chavo> if it's not a .deb, you'll have to compile them.
<KaiL> "Don't belive in old books, don't belive in anything just because everybody belives in it - or because they say you this since you where a child"
<KaiL> ....should be quite close
<transgress> compile a window decoration?  wow that's weird... kde...
<_chavo> yeah, they are plugins
<_chavo> I have that one here also
<transgress> _chavo: okay what about where do i toss themes?
<ArdieM> bye bye gnome...
<_chavo> themes? I think you can install with theme manager. I don't use them though.
<kkathman> KaiL: good words to live by...thanks
<transgress> ah yay for checkinstall
<_chavo> I'm working on a simplified version of plastik style though -> http://2sdw.com/images/4-26-dirty.jpg
<transgress> ay yay for forgetting that you don't have gcc yet
<_chavo> you'll need kdelibs devel also
#kubuntu 2005-05-17
<transgress> the package called kdelibs-dev?  
<transgress> or kdelibs-devel?
<kkathman> I added the marillat and backports respos today, and then went and check for updates to ubuntu and there were like 19... and I remembered about my changes...hmmmm better not install those :)
<Kisain> sorry back had to solder my wireless mouse :(
<kkathman> that would be bad
<_chavo> transgress, not sure of the package name
<transgress> wowser... that's a lot of packages to be added
<transgress> neato
<Kisain> i have a few files on my desktop i can't delete why?
<Kisain> it says canot move to trash :?
<transgress> Kisain: like what?
<Kisain> files that i created form installs
<Overdrive> Hi does anybody know how to set up 96dpi fonts in Kubuntu ?
<Kisain> any idea how to delete them?
<transgress> rm -f?
<KaiL> Riddell: the device icons?
<Kisain> and the name of the files?
<_chavo> Overdrive, add -> Xft.dpi: 96 to ~/.Xresources
<projectmayhem> hi guys
<transgress> Kisain: yes
<Kisain> kk
<KaiL> eh
<_chavo> you'll have to log out and in for it to take effect
<KaiL> Kisain: the device icons?
<_chavo> but 100 dpi will look much nicer
<projectmayhem> newbie here, was wondering how to install QT libraries (i've been trying to install some programs from kde-apps.org and have had little success because they all get hung up on the check for QT during configuration)
<transgress> _chavo: so after i make install then this window decoration should be done then right?>
<_chavo> transgress, yes
<Kisain> no
<_chavo> it will install the windeco and some color schemes
<Kisain> it says that gproftpd is a dir 
<kkathman> projectmayhem: first, have you updated your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kisain> but it's on my desktop :/
<Overdrive> _chavo: Can I please have a bit more detail as im a noob
<projectmayhem> kkathman since when?
<projectmayhem> kkathman only changes i have made were the ones  on ubuntuguide
<kkathman> projectmayhem: well since you installed...i.e. removed the CD ROM and uncommenting out the other lines
<projectmayhem> kkathman yes
<kkathman> projectmayhem: sounds like you did
<transgress> bleh wtf it errored out on me
<_chavo> Overdrive, do this -> echo "Xft.dpi: 100" > ~/.Xresources
<kkathman> projectmayhem: ok, well are you familiar with the apt-cache search command?
<Overdrive> _chavo: at console ?
<projectmayhem> a little, but i'm not exactly sure which packages i'm looking for
<_chavo> yes
<kkathman> projectmayhem: better to teach you how to fish, than give you dinner....
<Kisain> how to remove gproftpd floder(it says it's a dir) from my desktop?
<projectmayhem> kkathman amen. any help is much appreciated :)
<kkathman> projectmayhem: go to a shell and type apt-cache search qt  (since you are looking for a qt library)
<projectmayhem> kkathman just did that, i must be psychic!
<projectmayhem> kkathman then just look for the qt-libs package or something to that extent?
<kkathman> projectmayhem: that will prolly give you a big list from which to choose....you'll want the library....probably something like libqt or something
<kkathman> projectmayhem: yep...sometimes its hit and miss 
<kkathman> then when you find it...do your sudo apt-get instal <package name>
<kkathman> oops   I mean install
<projectmayhem> kkathman thx, 'preciate it
<kkathman> np
<projectmayhem> also the link to the kdelibs-data fix doesn't work in my browser...
<_chavo> Overdrive, then run this -> xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources
<_chavo> you may have to log ou and then back in for all apps to pick it up though
<kkathman> projectmayhem: did you run that script to fix the kdelibs problem?
<Overdrive> thanks will try
<projectmayhem> kkathman i can't get to the script
<kkathman> projectmayhem: this one http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh
<projectmayhem> kkathman the web page doesn't load up so i can't download the script
<KaiL> what?
<kkathman> huh?
<projectmayhem> uh it is a web page to download the script, right?
<KaiL> uuhm...
<KaiL> that doesn't look good
<projectmayhem> says the link couldn't be found
<KaiL> can anybody ping 3dots.de? (that's the server)
<projectmayhem> "moba.linuxfaqs.de could not be found. Please check the name and try again"
<KaiL> projectmayhem: file comes over dcc
<projectmayhem> thank you kail
<KaiL> this sucks...
<KaiL> I can't even get my spam :(
<kkathman> projectmayhem: I copied the web site and put it in Firefox and it downloaded for me
<Kisain> brb gotta feed my nic fit
<transgress> grar why are there no kde themes in the repos?  xfce, icewm, gnome... all there... but no kde
<projectmayhem> kkathman very very weird...
<kkathman> KaiL: do you know why?
<_chavo> transgress, I think baghira is in there
<projectmayhem> oh well, now its not giving me permission to run the script, even after i've chown 777d it about a bazillion times....
<KaiL> no, just asked the admin
<KaiL> looks like the DNS server is off
<projectmayhem> nvm nvm
<projectmayhem> fixed that
<transgress> baghira is the osx looking one right?
<_chavo> yep
<kkathman> transgress: yes
<transgress> ah found them... kdeartwork
<kkathman> transgress: did you find where to put the theme file?
<Overdrive> _chavo: Seems to have done the trick thanks
<_chavo> cool
<projectmayhem> thank you so much for the bug fix help guys
<KaiL> hmm, there's more off
<_chavo> Overdrive, that will work for any windowmanager also.
<transgress> kkathman: i think you just put them where ever and use the theme manager
<kkathman> ahh ok 
<ArdieM> my homedir folders are getting doubled when i set "show hidden files" why ?
<projectmayhem> hmm... can anyone help me out with this error? "checking for KDE... configure: error:
<projectmayhem> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<projectmayhem> So, check this please and use another prefix!checking for KDE... configure: error:
<projectmayhem> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<projectmayhem> So, check this please and use another prefix!"
<KaiL> projectmayhem: apt-get install kdelibs-dev
<projectmayhem> oooh sorry bout the double-paste...
<projectmayhem> kail thanks
<transgress> projectmayhem: #flood
<projectmayhem> transgress ?
<transgress> if you are gonna paste a lot of shit, paste it in #flood
<projectmayhem> transgress sorry
<_chavo> he said it was an accident
<transgress> projectmayhem: it's all good... just letting you know
<_chavo> the old CTRL-V button got sticky :)
<transgress> _chavo: i wasn't bitching... just letting him know... 
<projectmayhem> _chavo actually i read the post wrong... hit shift+insert and it skipped down a line so i thought it didn't paste so i hit control+v and turns out both of them work!
<projectmayhem> uhh so another dumb question... trying to build my first program here, what do i do after i configure? (i know it has to do with make but my memory is blanking)
<_chavo> projectmayhem, make is next
<projectmayhem> _chavo thanks. then i ./install?
<_chavo> then make install, or sudo make install if you're installing systemwide
<projectmayhem> ok thanks
<projectmayhem> getting some weird error messages here when i try to make
<projectmayhem> something "all recursive" or to that extent...
<projectmayhem> all i know is that recursion gave me a big headache in computer-science
<projectmayhem> oh well. thanks for the help guys, seeya later
<KaiL> 10m cross cable for 2 computers standung ath the same table - is that a waste of cable? ;)
<KaiL> hell, I need a second TFT
<KaiL> this CRT (the test PC...) filles my half table
<ArdieM> is kubuntu eglish only ?
<KaiL> no
<KaiL> for german: apt-get install kde-i18n-de
<KaiL> ...and language-pack-de
<KaiL> it *should* get installed on system installation
<ArdieM> what do  i had to install to get it in german ?
<KaiL> for german: apt-get install kde-i18n-de language-pack-de
<whappd|zzz> How can i change the default system character encoding?
<dolny> say i installed kubuntu yesterday's night and ... wow
<dolny> say great distro!
<ArdieM> yes it is
<KaiL> in fact
<KaiL> ever needed to configure something manually, which also could be done automatically?
<KaiL> I needed 2 times on 11 systems (+2 times driver compilation)
<dolny> yesterday i removed fedora 
<dolny> because after compiling the kernel
<dolny> with ati driver support
<dolny> and ntfs
<dolny> the kernel worked, but the new features (ntfs, fglrx) didnt'
<dolny> and kde works crappy like hell
<dolny> on fc3
<KaiL> on u(k)buntu things are called bugs, people never expect to work on any Linux:
<KaiL> system being fully configured after installing
<dolny> brb
<dolny> ill switch from irssi to xchat
<dolny> hi again :)
<KaiL> welcome back
<dolny> hm
<dolny> kail
<dolny> do you use (k)ubuntu?
<KaiL> yes
<dolny> i love the thing that you can configure kde to such degree
<KaiL> on every PC I can get in my fingers :)
<KaiL> the next candidate sits just left to me, it only needs a cdrom/dvdrom
<dolny> :)
<dolny> its 1:33 in the night here
<dolny> doh
<KaiL> not that much earlier ~500km west from you *g*
<dolny> :)
<dolny> listening to Nirvana - Lounge Act on Amarok (wow, what a great audio player!)
<dolny> still, my audio cds don't work :/
<KaiL> that's not good
<KaiL> cd volume to low or so?
* KaiL never tried
<KaiL> and has no cd to test around
<dolny> i don't know, really, tried many things, but the volume was ok i think
* KaiL has a 13GB Dreamdance folder for that
<dolny> for what :) ?
<KaiL> having some noise here :)
<KaiL> bang..
<dolny> oops
<KaiL> having some noise here :)
<dolny> :}
<dolny> right now - tom waits
<KaiL> TV starts to bacome a very bad solution, after MTV has bought VIVA and they also only send trash-shows and play hiphop...:(
<dolny> well
<dolny> i was born too late
<KaiL> oh, and jamba adverts.... *grr*
<dolny> i am a great fan of that seattle boom 
<dolny> at the beggining of 1990s
<dolny> y'know alice in chains and stuff (nirvana, early pearl jam)
<KaiL> ah
<dolny> and generally, i would prefer to be born earlier
<KaiL> but it won't help you to get to the USA in the 80s ;)
<dolny> ;] 
* dolny nods
<dolny> i never thought kubuntu would be so cool
<dolny> i had problems with mandrake, fc3
<_ReDRuM_> ack help! heh i tried to morph hoary into breezy and when i did apt-get upgrade its screwed up my locales
<dolny> i know they are 
<dolny> newbie distros
<dolny> but still, kubuntu ownz ;)
<dolny> more stable
* KaiL always lived in "sidewidth" to the inner-german border, first in Luebeck, then a bit nore to the south
<_ReDRuM_> ok its deletes some of the locales
<_ReDRuM_> where do you set the locale variables in kubuntu/debian again?
<_ReDRuM_> or how
<KaiL> _ReDRuM_: uhm? didn't do that here
<_ReDRuM_> i was usin en_GB.UTF-8
<KaiL> try dpkg-reconfigure locales
<_ReDRuM_> and it doesnt exist anymore
<KaiL> ..for the first
<_ReDRuM_> but en_GB does
<_ReDRuM_> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<KaiL> maybe everything is UTF-8 now?
<_ReDRuM_> oh goodie
<KaiL> ah..
<KaiL> apt-get -f install
<KaiL> I guess you had fun with kdelibs-data ;)
<_ReDRuM_> apt-get -f install says i need to use apt-get -f install
<_ReDRuM_> sweet...
<KaiL> and something else?
<KaiL> about overwriting...
<_ReDRuM_> yeh
<_ReDRuM_> not bout overwriting tho
<KaiL> kdelibs-data -> knetworkconf? :)
<_ReDRuM_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_ReDRuM_>   libc6-dev: Depends: linux-kernel-headers (>= 2.6.11.2-0) but 2.5.999-test7-bk-17 is to be installed
<_ReDRuM_>   libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13) but 2.3.5-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<KaiL> oh, something new..
<dolny> I had some probs with kdelibs-data, fortunatelly that didn't screw up my whole system, fixed it by looking at ubuntuforums thread
<_ReDRuM_> amazin...
<dolny> *fortunately
<dolny> kdelibs-data issue sucks ;/
<loren> hmmh im wondering if anyone's been able to completly integreate a grub bootsplash, mainly erm... not showing "any" code whatsoever
<KaiL> dolny: I have writen a script for that fix ;)
<_ReDRuM_> pfft
<_ReDRuM_> my systems completely broken
<KaiL> not really
<_ReDRuM_> yeh it is
<_ReDRuM_> i cant use anything cause my locales are screwed
<loren> hm
<_ReDRuM_> even VLC complains my locales is screwed
<_ReDRuM_> and wont play movies (why?)
<KaiL> _ReDRuM_: you have breezy in sources.list?
<_ReDRuM_> i can still use konversation tho :D
<loren> :)
<_ReDRuM_> kail yeh i just did sed -i s/hoary/breezy/g
<loren> what is breezy?
<KaiL> strange
<KaiL> and did a apt-get update after..?
<_ReDRuM_> apt-get update
<_ReDRuM_> apt-get upgrade
<_ReDRuM_> and then it downloaded loads of packages and bombed out installing libc6
<KaiL> trat's strange
<KaiL> why doesn't it want to upgrade linux-kernel-headers
<KaiL> try "apt-get install linux-kernel-headers"
<_ReDRuM_> ignores it
<_ReDRuM_> sort of
<KaiL> ignores?
<_ReDRuM_> just complains of
<_ReDRuM_>  libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13) but 2.3.5-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<KaiL> dpkg -P libc6-i686
<_ReDRuM_> i knew this flashy apt package manager would haunt me
<KaiL> ...let's move that out of the way for the first
<_ReDRuM_> ubuntu base depends on it so it wont remove (removing libc6 on a running system? you sure? :P)
<KaiL> ubuntu-base is only a metapackage, that doesn't matter
<_ReDRuM_> k ill kill that then
<_ReDRuM_> and hope removing libc6 doesnt blow up my system
<KaiL> we can reinstall both later
<loren>  is there a difference between bootsplash and grub splash?
<_ReDRuM_> yeh but everythin uses libc6 heh
<KaiL> it's only the i686 version, so we just call back to i386 :)
<_ReDRuM_> ahh
<ArdieM> i want a big terminal as my background
<ArdieM> how do i do that
<ArdieM> *can i do
<KaiL> ArdieM: maximize konsole? :)
<ArdieM> :9
<ArdieM> no i heard that it is possible with eterm
<KaiL> man eterm (or Eterm?) might be a place to find out then :p
<_ReDRuM_> still wont let me install kernel headers
<KaiL> _ReDRuM_: what now?
<_ReDRuM_> spews loads of erroes about the locale
<KaiL> the locales doesn't matter
<_ReDRuM_> trying to overwrite `/usr/include/asm/bootsetup.h', which is also in package amd64-libs-dev
<_ReDRuM_> wtf
<_ReDRuM_> why do ieven have that installed
<_ReDRuM_> woo
<_ReDRuM_> now its installing
<KaiL> removes that amd64 one?
<_ReDRuM_> and making the utf 8 locales :)
<_ReDRuM_> yeh did
<_ReDRuM_> dunno why it was there
<_ReDRuM_> i dont have an amd64...
<KaiL> that package only exists for i386
<KaiL> maybe some cross compiler or so
<_ReDRuM_> its back on track now
<_ReDRuM_> thanks :D
<dolny> damn
<KaiL> now reinstall ubuntu-base ;)
<dolny> there's no deb installer for azureus ;) ? 
<_ReDRuM_> did heh
<_ReDRuM_> dolny: you dont want it its a whore heh
<KaiL> did that reinstall these amd64 stuff?
<_ReDRuM_> always makes my x server crash
<dolny> sorry for interrupting guys
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: no...
<KaiL> interesting
<KaiL> "This package contains runtime libraries for the amd64 (x86_64) architecture, configured for use on an i386 Debian system running a 64-bit kernel."
<_ReDRuM_> probably apt-get build-dep or something did it
<KaiL> sounds like for using amd64 functions in a 32bit OS or so
<fsapo> hi all, i just installed kde on my ubuntu, but i cant manage how to show the folder on the left side of konqueror.. how do i do it?
<_ReDRuM_> i definately dont need it :)
<KaiL> fsapo: F9
<_ReDRuM_> dolny: think there is an azureus package in multiverse too btw
<fsapo> KaiL, lol.. thanx ^^ didnt think that would be that easy
<_ReDRuM_> maybe not tho
<dolny> redrum: thanks, ill compile it i think
<KaiL> _ReDRuM_: uhm, no
<_ReDRuM_> dolny: dont need to do that just download the bins from the azerues sourceforge page
<KaiL> I have every silly package base enabled and don't have it available
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: heh
<_ReDRuM_> actually maybe u SHOULD compile it since mine screws up the X server with worrying frequency
<fsapo> KaiL, and how do i configure it to use double click to open files?
<_ReDRuM_> theyve almost got the stage with gcj will be able to compile azureus
<_ReDRuM_> that will be sweet
<KaiL> what is azureus btw?
<_ReDRuM_> KaiL: bittorrent client written in java
<_ReDRuM_> probably the best client in terms of features
<_ReDRuM_> and the worst too cause its written in java
<dolny> ok installed it
<KaiL> fsapo: uhhm
<KaiL> I don't even know, if you can
<dolny> azureus works 100000x faster than my windows ABC client
<_ReDRuM_> dolny: you noticed those bastards screwing up torrents lately with fake pieces so you have to download 3 gig just to get a 300mb file?
<fsapo> i dont like opening files with a single click =/
<_ReDRuM_> abc is horrid too
<dolny> say no?
<KaiL> dolny: a fast java app? can't be true ;)
<dolny> i download only music things
<_ReDRuM_> bitcomet on windows is the best client i ever used
<dolny> concerts etc
<dolny> www.onemoresolo.net
<_ReDRuM_> oh im gettin that downloadin tv series
<dolny> and www.dimeadozen.net
<dolny> damn! 
<dolny> NAT error
<dolny> while testing 6881
<dolny> for azureus
<_ReDRuM_> forward the port
<dolny> in fedora core you had to allow that port in firewall
<dolny> but here:/
<dolny> im a linux newbie
<dolny> how
<dolny> ?
<_ReDRuM_> is azureus not on your linux box?
<KaiL> you sit behind a router?
<dolny> no, not behind a router
<_ReDRuM_> is azureus on the same machine the internet connection is on?
<dolny> yes
<KaiL> that's strange then
* _ReDRuM_ looks in his firewall script
<_ReDRuM_> you got a firewall running there?
<dolny> and kubuntu doesnt have a firewall
<_ReDRuM_> iptables? shorewall?
<KaiL> as ubuntu doesn't run a firewall
<dolny> yes but its set to allow all i mean, its stopped
<Diablo-D3> shorewall rocks.
<dolny> yeah i have it
<_ReDRuM_> you have shorewall? well set that up to allow traffic on port 6881
<_ReDRuM_> i cant help u with shorewall i rolled my own firewall script
<Diablo-D3> someone is running bt?
<dolny> ill remove shorewall for now
<_ReDRuM_> dolny is
<Diablo-D3> thats easy
<Diablo-D3> bt with shorewall is very easy
<_ReDRuM_> tell him how to do it with shorewall then :P
<dolny> i believe, but im so sleepy, dont have time to play with it now
<Diablo-D3> ACCEPT  net       $FW           tcp   6881:6999 -         -         -       -
<dolny> ill install it tommorow
* _ReDRuM_ doesnt see why thats so much easier than using iptables to do it...
<Diablo-D3> that goes in the file called 'rules'
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<Diablo-D3> and remember to change net to your internet interface group
<_ReDRuM_> *opens his own firewall script*
<KaiL> _ReDRuM_: I just thought the same
<_ReDRuM_> allowed_services="22 6881:6889"
<_ReDRuM_> thats how u do it in my script :P
<KaiL> "iptables made easy" sounds like a graphical frontend or so.....:)
<_ReDRuM_> forward_hosts="delta:udp:6667 bravo:tcp:61333"
<dolny> ill check that tommorow
<dolny> i uninstalled it for today
* _ReDRuM_ is glad he didnt bother learning shorewall :)
<dolny> but god dammit
<dolny> why do i get a nat error
<dolny> on a linux without a firewall
<KaiL> sucking ISP?
<dolny> it worked on fedora core 3
<_ReDRuM_> dolny: NAT error = not sure, could either be cause the port is blocked or cause your azureus is reporting dodgy LAN ips
<_ReDRuM_> ud have to look for azureus help to answer that
<dell500> does anyone here know if SHN format (and FLAC and OGG) are supported in K3B to burn to an audio cd??
<KaiL> what is SHN?
<fsapo> is there any way to put a shortcut bar on the top of my desktop in kde? i was used to gnome and i am missing my shortcuts :(
<dell500> SHN is a lossless audio format (The Dead, Phish, Widespread, Ratdog ... just a few bands that record in this)
<KaiL> fsapo: you can add child panels (rightclick on the existing panel ->add -> panels..)
<KaiL> dell500: aha
<KaiL> well, just try :)
<dolny> dunno
<dell500> KaiL, SHN doesn't work, but i think FLAC was fine
<dell500> it added to the list...
<KaiL> OGG should work too
<KaiL> MP3 of coz
<Diablo-D3> s/OGG/Vorbis/
<Diablo-D3> btw, Ive never seen shn before
<transgress> ogg?  in what
<Diablo-D3> and I dont think there is a plugin for it for any popular linux player
<KaiL> transgress: k3b
<transgress> oh
<Diablo-D3> k3b should be able to burn vorbis oggs
<transgress> yeah
<whappd> I can't remember the name of it, but isnt there a menu updating tool for KDE (separate from kmenuedit) ?
<KaiL> kappfinder?
<KaiL> that one with the 1500*300px window? :)
<dolny> ok guys
<dolny> the azureus client works flawlessly
<dolny> it just reported an nat error but works
<dolny> and downloads
<dolny> as for the ogg etc
<dolny> dont burn OGG format to audio
<dolny> its too lossy
<dolny> try to get FLAC
<dolny> it a compressed wav
* Diablo-D3 whacks dolny 
<dolny> (probably you know that)
<Diablo-D3> everything is compressed PCM.
<whappd> KaiL, thats it! thanks
<dolny> but flac is much better
<Diablo-D3> and yes, we all know flac is a lossless format.
<dolny> ok ;)
<Diablo-D3> and we all know vorbis is a lossy format
<Diablo-D3> dolny: whats really going to bake your noodle, is that ogg is just a container format
<Diablo-D3> and you can have flac in ogg.
<dell500> i like the way flac sounds, but SHN is REALLY nice too
<_ReDRuM_> ogg is an audio codec
<_ReDRuM_> ogm is the container
<dell500> i'm listenin to some dead and it's clear as hell
<dell500> like if you were front and center
<Diablo-D3> _ReDRuM_: wrong.
<dell500> www.etree.org
<Diablo-D3> ogg is a container format.
<_ReDRuM_> not unless its changed in the past 4 years
<dell500> supports SHN
<Diablo-D3> changed? dude, that never existed.
<Diablo-D3> ogg was always xiph's container format
<_ReDRuM_> hmm. it blatently did exist
<transgress> do you have to restart kde to get the transparencies on windows working?
<_ReDRuM_> cause i still have .ogm movies
<_ReDRuM_> from 2001
<Diablo-D3> I didnt say ogm wasnt a container format
<KaiL> did anybody in here installed (k)ubuntu on a i586 system?
<dolny> Torrent details for "Tom Waits - Amsterdam 11-21-04 - PAL DVD with upgraded audio".
<KaiL> (K6 or so)
<dolny> ahh
<dolny> :)
<Diablo-D3> ogm is a shorthand extension meaning "ogg with video in it"
<transgress> dolny: umm?  we care?
<_ReDRuM_> eh if you say so i cant say i ever read xiphs web page.
<Diablo-D3> _ReDRuM_: so, please, quit passing around wrong information.
<dolny> goodnight guys
<_ReDRuM_> why dont you quit passing arround irrelevent information
<Diablo-D3> ogg is a container format, vorbis and flac and speex are all audio codecs.
<_ReDRuM_> who gives a damn about an ogg codec
<_ReDRuM_> shut up this is linux channel
<dolny|zZz> :)
<Diablo-D3> And on ignore you go.
<Diablo-D3> Buhbye now.
<_ReDRuM_> oh no.
<transgress> kind of like i'm on ignore too
<_ReDRuM_> arrogant little prick isnt he
<_ReDRuM_> bet hes 15
<_ReDRuM_> neways
<dell500> does k3b accept plugins or anything??
<transgress> yeah i already told him he was a dipshit a good few times... he did however respond to things i said after he "put me on ignore"
<_ReDRuM_> rofl
<Diablo-D3> dell500: I think there are k3b plugins
<Nub> HELP: ubuntu doesn't see Microsoft PCI Adapter MN-130 #2 (nic card)
<transgress> see in reality _ReDRuM_ he can't stand the thought of not knowing what we say about him, so he doesn't put us on ignore, but instead bites his tongue when we talk about him... makes him feel somehow victorious
<_ReDRuM_> i cant be bothered to talk about him :)
<KaiL> Nub: MS ever made NIC cards?!
<Nub> yeah
<Nub> and i happen to use one
<Nub> and ubuntu happens to not like it
<Nub> or something of that sort
<KaiL> how is it named in lspci?
<Nub> uhh
<Nub> dunno, dunno what that is either
<Nub> i'm booted in windoze right now so i could use the internet
<KaiL> kde menu -> system -> info center -> pci devices
<KaiL> ah, oh :)
<Nub> oh
<whappd> what is Synaptic Smart Upgrade?
<Nub> i think i remember it saying Microsoft PCI adapter
<Nub> when i go to Network settings it doesn't show
<_ReDRuM_> neways i got to catch some shuteye
<_ReDRuM_> thanks for the help kail
<_ReDRuM_> nite transgress, others
* _ReDRuM_ laughs at diablo
<KaiL> hmm
<Nub> maybe it's a driver issue or something?
<Nub> where does ubuntu store drivers btw?
<Nub> usr/src/linux-2.6/drivers?
<Nub> atleast thats what i figured but the folder linux-2.6 or anything of the sort doesn't exist in that context
<transgress> Nub: check /lib
<Nub> hmm ok thanks
<transgress> Nub: /lib/modules/2.6*/
<KaiL> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/ to be more exact, but that doesn't help
<KaiL> https://www.redhat.com/archives/redhat-install-list/2003-November/msg00133.html
<KaiL> in short: you need to hack in driver source code
<KaiL> damn...
<KaiL> he should get better hardware
<KaiL> that tulip shit sucks, broke ACPI S3 for a friend
<KaiL> even RealTek is better ;)
<Nub> sorry about that
<KaiL> Nub: wb
<Nub> thanks
<KaiL> you should get a better card
<Nub> ok so now i know where the drivers are so i should be able to make the driver work
<Nub> unfortunately this is the better card
<KaiL> better than what?
<Nub> i recently purchased it as an upgrade from some POS nic i was using before
<transgress> wow
<KaiL> even RealTek 8139 makes less problems :)
<transgress> i just got spam in chinese
* transgress has realtek heh
<Nub> actually i correct myself
<KaiL> if you want something GOOD, look for intel  or 3com
<Nub> i was using my motherboard's onboard Logitek 1394
<Nub> atleast that's what i recall
<Nub> and it crapped out on me
<transgress> KaiL: define good?
<KaiL> transgress: performance, stability, cpu load...
<Nub> ha, my CPU is such crap anyway
<transgress> herm... i've noticed absolutely no problems with my stuff
<KaiL> realteks are getting slower, if you have a REALLY slow PC
<KaiL> intel not
<KaiL> might be interesting again with GBit and some better CPUs
<Nub> while i have your attention
<Nub> another question
<Nub> i'm using an nVidia GeForce 5600 Ultra with dual sony monitors, which works fine with my xp, linux doesn't seem to recognize my second monitor
<Nub> and it doesn't seem to want to allow me to use a higher resolution than 640
<transgress> Nub: you install the nvidia drivers?
<Nub> which frankly makes KDE pretty damn impoosible to use
<KaiL> you need to configure the second head manually
<KaiL> uhm, 640 on the first head?
<Nub> yeah
<Nub> nvidia drivers, i thinks so
<Nub> my second monitor just spews crap, my first isn't much better at 640
<Nub> manually, sounds like fun
<Nub> any idea how i'd go about doing that?
<KaiL> it should detect at least the first one
<Nub> it sees the first monitor
<Nub> but it only allows 640 res
<KaiL> that's not what I call "detecting" ;)
<KaiL> is that some very old and/or cheap one?
<Nub> no
<Nub> in xp it's running 1280
<KaiL> then it should give us ddc data, I wonder, why it doesn't do that on Linux
<KaiL> but ddcprobe seams to get confused with dualhead - hmm
<KaiL> I could now speculate, what's going wrong there, but without you being on Linux it's quite difficult to fix it
<Nub> well then i'll try to get my NIC working first
<Nub> and come back here on nix to fix the other problem
<KaiL> might be better
<KaiL> I guess it's the same very small problem as I had with my 19" CRT
<Nub> first i'm supose to be writing an essay for school, unfortunately that's supose to take priority
<KaiL> there Xorg was just configured to a too low maximum resolution
<Nub> when i'm done bullshitting my way through a comparison of "To a Mouse" and "Rime of the Ancient Mariner" i'll be back
<KaiL> ...what do we learn now? with a PC full of crap, you can even break ubuntu :)
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> whats the name of that gnome gui package manager
<KaiL> synaptic
<Diablo-D3> thats right =P
<KaiL> http://212.72.175.16/wf/1081850622.jpg << nice, a PCI Express GBit card
<KaiL> that's what I call small...
<Diablo-D3> I cant believe this
<Diablo-D3> there are no packaged c64 emulators
<pussfeller> whats up with this gam server anyways, what is it
<pussfeller> its hogging a mount and I cant umount it
<chavo> pussfeller, gamin or gam_server is what keeps directories refreshed in konq.
<chavo> you can kill it
<chavo> it should respawn
<Nub> i'm back
<Nub> KaiL
<Nub> so retarded problem, i found the tulip directory but it does not contain tulip_core.c
<Nub> maybe that's a retarded question
<Nub> but it's still a question
<Nub> where is it?
<Nub> the only thing in tulip is a bunch of .ko files
<Nub> i understand that it's a c file, is that something that would only be included in the source? how would i go about getting the source
<amaro> anyone here tried installing Kexi?
<amaro> dpkg gives me errors because some of the library names are exactly the same versions.. but, the libraries have the name ubuntu in them, and it kinda doesnt know that they are exactly the same
<kkathman> wazzup peeps :)
<mikerobi> my gtk theme resets to the default every time i log in to kde, how do i fix this?
<kkathman> mikerobi: gtj theme?
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> gtk? in KDE?
<kkathman> hmm
<nate_> hi there folks
<kkathman> hey nate_ :)
<nate_> kkathman: how goes it?
<kkathman> not bad..not bad at all
<nate_> cool
<kkathman> u?
<nate_> I'm doing just fine, thanks
<nate_> about to go work on a website
<kkathman> yah I did that all weekend
<kkathman> got it to an eval point for the client
<kkathman> awaiting their feedback
<kkathman> nate_:  you do all your dev on Linux?
<ThomasWinwood> Hmm. KDE looks a lot like my configured GNOME look.
<nate_> kkathman: oh, this is just a Wolfenstien clan website, nothing like proffessional.  And yes, I do all mine on linux.  If its FF compatible, its Windows compatible.
<kkathman> rofl
<kkathman> do you do your own graphics nate_ ?
<nate_> kkathman: check out my test site: bd.quaketheism.org
<ThomasWinwood> I was rather expecting a bar across the bottom of the screen with a K on it and some other gubbins like that.
<nate_> kkathman: one of my clanmates is an artist
<nate_> kkathman: he does all of the art-work
<kkathman> uhmm.. well thats what mine had
<kkathman> THomas...if yours doesnt, you might need to check it out
<kkathman> brb
<nate_> kkathman: ummm, hmmm, connection refused
<nate_> weird, I'll have to talk to the admin about that
<ThomasWinwood> Does there exist a screenshot of what I ought to be seeing when I first start up KDE?
<nate_> gonna download the whole site in case something bad is happening
<ThomasWinwood> Seems it's still running gnome-panel. Can anyone advise?
<nate_> kkathman: do you keep current, dev, and retired copies of your sites?  I'm trying to make an efficient way to keep old copies of the site and a reference of the current site
<mr_roboto> anyone have suggestions on a gui irc client that can tile or detach windows? not real happy with ksirc or kvirc
<nate_> kkathman: and a copy thats under development
<nate_> mr_roboto: does xchat?
<mr_roboto> umm didn't try that one! :)
<mikerobi> kkathman: the theme used by gtk apps I run in kde
<mr_roboto> nate: yes, xchat allows you to detach the tabs. i'll play with that one for a bit. thankx
<nate_> mr_roboto: if you want, search in synaptic for irc, there's LOADS of irc clients
<ThomasWinwood> Why is my system still loading GNOME stuff after I told it to use KDE? Am I missing something subtle here?
<nate_> ThomasWinwood: what gnome stuff?
<ThomasWinwood> gnome-panel, gnome-cups-daemon...
<ThomasWinwood> gnome-keyring-daemon... list goes on.
<nate_> ThomasWinwood: did you load kdesktop and kubuntu-desktop?
<ThomasWinwood> Yes.
<ThomasWinwood> I used the kubuntu-desktop metapackage and kubuntu-live.
<nate_> what?
<ThomasWinwood> Search in synaptic for "kubuntu" and there's kubuntu-live and kubuntu-desktop. I got both.
<nate_> did you select kdm?  there should have been a prompt at some point asking whether you wanted to use kdm of gdm
<nate_> i believe thats your problem
<ThomasWinwood> Yep, selected kdm.
<nate_> did you reboot?
<ThomasWinwood> Yep.
<ThomasWinwood> I'm using Konversation now. But it's loaded the GNOME menus etc.
<nate_> what did your login screen look like?
* mr_roboto is AWAY at 21:23:58 : Not behind the keyboard
<ThomasWinwood> Uh.
<nate_> was it all yellow, or was it slick lookin blue?
<ThomasWinwood> Slick blue.
<ThomasWinwood> I know what you mean.
<nate_> hmmm, i have noooo idea
* mr_roboto is back after 0 d 0 h 0 m 25 s
<nate_> see, I would think using gdm would load all the desktop management processes, like gnome-cups, etc.
<nate_> ThomasWinwood: oh, but if you're using a program based upon gnomes libraries (Qt?) then it should look like gnome
<nate_> ThomasWinwood: maybe someone more knowledgable here can help ya out :(
<ThomasWinwood> Should I remove all the GNOME stuff?
<nate_> ummm, i would say no
<nate_> but what do i know
<nate_> i'd try finding the root of the issue before i start just hackin away
<nate_> argh
<amaro> mr roboto you got no boto
<Diablo-D3> domo arigato mr roboto
<amaro> ohh.. ya, that one
<amaro> hehehe
<ThomasWinwood> I found the problem.
<ThomasWinwood> I hadn't set session type to be KDE.
<mr_roboto> is "you got no boto" japanese too?
<nate_> ahhh
<amaro> mr_roboto, no it isn't
<amaro> hehehe
<ThomasWinwood> I think KDE can grow on me.
<transgress> like a fungus
<ThomasWinwood> Heh.
<ThomasWinwood> Okay. I'm downloading the Kubuntu install CD so I can burn it and use it.
<transgress> cool
<_marco> habla triste
<Overdrive> Is there any way to hide all the info stuff when Kubuntu is booting up ?
<Overdrive> Is there any way to hide all the info stuff when Kubuntu is booting up ?
<Overdrive> Or is there a way to turn off the pop-ups when you hold the cursor over the taskbar buttons ? 
<kkathman> Overdrive...why do you want to hide it?
<kkathman> Overdrive..you can turn off the popups in the control center -> Desktop -> Panels ->Appearance and uncheck "Enable Icon Mouseover effects"
<Overdrive> Which one are we talking bout the popups or the boot process stuff
<verden01> anyone got 3D working with their Ati Radeon card?
<Overdrive> kkathman: Cheers for that, do you know off any good ways to speed up the boot up proccess 
<kkathman> Overdrive, not really...its really based on your processors speed and memory
<Overdrive> kkathman: CPU AMD 2400XP+ Ram 1024 MB DDR 400 and it seems to take about 1-2 mins startup
<kkathman> I have 1g memory and an AMD 2500+ CPU and it takes about 30 secs to boot to the splash screen
<Overdrive> I wonder if it is because i dual boot 
<kkathman> hmm maybe thats about right then
<Overdrive> just 4 curiosity i will time it from selection from grub
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> welcome back
<Overdrive> kkathman: From Grub it took 50s to get to logon screen
<kkathman> Overdrive: Thats not bad...about right
<Overdrive> kkathman: Oh ok well is there a way to enable automatic logon ?
<kkathman> Overdrive: there might be but Im not aware of it
<chavo> Overdrive, you use kdm or gdm?
<Overdrive> kdm
<kkathman> chavo he's trying to cut his boot time and I guess a transparent login..settings in the x.org?
<chavo> go to Control Center -> System Administration -> Login Manager
<kkathman> I dont know that startx has to call the sessions menu, so maybe you could get around it
<chavo> then enable Administrator Mode
<chavo> Then click on tthe Convenience Tab, you can enable auto-login from there
<chavo> You can also enable passwordless local logins
<kkathman> wow chavo..thanks man, that was very educational I appreciate that :)
<chavo> no problem :)
<chavo> gdm will do auto logins as well.
<Overdrive> thats what I thought but it just has in red writing 'Attention Read Help'
<chavo> Overdrive, you have to hit the Administrator Mode button
<Overdrive> did that put the password and it goes back there
<chavo> Overdrive, ok that's a little kubuntu bug, hold on a sec.
<chavo> Overdrive, try running -> sudo kcontrol from the command line
<Overdrive> done that
<Overdrive> chavo: Thanks done that will try out later
<Overdrive> Another thing that has been bugging me is when I restart or shutdown I get a dialog box saying 'could not start process cannot talk to klauncher' any ideas ?
<Kisain> evnin all
<sirukin> wow
<sirukin> I'm impressed....
<Overdrive> Can anbody help, whenever I restart or shutdown I get a dialog box saying 'Could not start process cannot talk to klauncher'
<kkathman> doo dah
<kkathman> wonder if Tm_T has gotten back yet?
<verden01> Hi
<verden01> is there anyway i an automatically reconfigure my display config
* brdweb is away: Away at the moment
<Draken9999> Gday everyone, I am using Kubuntu and kppp to connect to the net and using an init string to force 56000 speed but im only managing to get 1.5kb/s (I can get a full 5kb/s through my phone line using windows)
<Draken9999> what are some possible solutions to make the actual speed better?
<verden01> gday mate
<overdrive> Hi people I think i broke my kubuntu the only way i can get in is through the recovery option at GRUB
<overdrive> when i try to start normally i get the message 'No write access to /home/ross/.ICEauthority' kde cannot start any ideas ?
<Tezkah> errr
<Tezkah> hey everybody
<overdrive> Can somebody please help me
<overdrive> My KDE locks up as soon as i click on something
<Tezkah> that's because your mouse isnt supported
<Tezkah> let me guess
<Tezkah> logitech 
<Tezkah> actually I have no idea, I'm a newb
<overdrive> me 2, no everything was working fine untill i changed to auto login now its fudged
<Tezkah> ah, can you change it back from autologin?
<overdrive> tried that with no luck the only way i can do anything is through recovery mode
<overdrive> there must be someway to fix it, dont want to have to reinstall
<Tezkah> yeah, reinstalling is usually not the best option
<Tezkah> hmm, settings perchance...
<overdrive> i changed them back b4 i couldnt even start KDE got the message No write access to /home/ross/.ICEauthority
<Tezkah> ah, that really sucks
<Tezkah> but I have no idea
<overdrive> yeah im totally pissed right about now
<Tezkah> so it was working fine
<Tezkah> you set it to auto login?
<Tezkah> and then it did this?
<overdrive> yeah after i restarted
<dolny|zZz> damn! i installed ati drivers and the x cant initialize opengl ;/
<dolny|zZz> anybody alive?
<overdrive> no
<dolny|zZz> is there a debian package for SDL_mixer?
<dolny|zZz> ok nvm i know
<fsapo> hi all, anyone knows how to open files with double click and select it with a single click in konqueror?
<verden01> hey
<verden01> hey i f___ed up my xorg .conf does anyone know a fix?
<Riddell> dpkg-reconfigure xserver
<Riddell> or something like that
<seren> ne1 out their?
<verden01> thanx
<Chameleon22> under system menu->remote places->secure shell ... if i setup a connection and ask to store the password how can i remove the password that is being stored ? there is actualy no bloodey option !
<Chameleon22> never mind, i am an idiot
<Chameleon22> actualy no, disregard that idiot comment. Where does it store the password?
<fsapo> hi all, is there any kind of applet to show my cpu, memory and network usage? i ve installed one that came with kde but i want to see the process, memory usage for each process and this kind of stuff
<Riddell> fsapo: I believe ksysguard can do that
<Riddell> I just like knetload and kcpuload
<fsapo> Riddell, hum.. i ll take a look, thanks
<whiskers> wow that took all night..but i finally got xiopen webserver, php4, and mysql integrated and running with phpmyadmin manager......so win98 is just about finished....now i can focus on linux
<whiskers> so MS will be hit from both directions...they will be hit from people running enterprise software on win98 and they will also get competition from linux with LAMP
<whiskers> this is fun
<whiskers> i don't know who is going to want to buy their XP
<whiskers> it is just too bad i don't have any use for an integrated web server with a database.....but maybe somebody will if they know it can be done.
<whiskers> i guess i will partimage a partition of this stuff and call it win98 third edition
<whiskers> but of course it is already free for those who bought it long ago....and just to let people know it still has considerable power.
<alitoch> hi
<alitoch> whiskers> almost everybody uses windows xp, unfortunately...
<whiskers> alitoch, well that is very unfortunate for them...but not everybody....there are lots of linux and win98 people.
<whiskers> and neither group wants to change.
<alitoch> i didn't say everybody, I said almost... :)
<alitoch> win98 is not as bad as xp, but it is still something we can't really call an OS
<whiskers> win98 is one of the fastest most efficient os's in the world...and boots quickly
<alitoch> Sometimes I go insane when I see people I know giving me quite stupid arguments like "it is beautiful" or "changing my OS is too complicated, I used to be using that" and when they call me after to do After-Buy service by phone when they encounter problems with Microsoft's OS...
<whiskers> plus it is already paid for....so people who bought it don't have to lose their economic sunk cost.
<alitoch> win98, efficient???
<alitoch> lol, let me laugh
<alitoch> no, it is not paid... they get it with the computer...
<whiskers> alitoch, damn efficient...and very very fast
<alitoch> I don't really think so, whiskers
<alitoch> It is sure it is much more efficient than XP, but... the way it is managed is not very efficient
<whiskers> and no problems with having to know passwords...or getting the right file permissions or any of that other crap
<alitoch> There is no app repository like in Linux, ther user manager is awful...
<alitoch> know passwords ? You set it at ubuntu installation (for the root user), then you just have to use sudo !
<alitoch> sorry, I've gotta go to eat
<kkathman> morning all (or whatever time it is where you are ) :)
<ArdieM> how can i autostart this: exec Eterm --borderless --scrollbar=off --buttonbar=off --trans --geometry 200*300+0+0 ?
<kkathman> ArdieM: I dont know of any way to start an application in KDE automatically on boot in a certain Desktop. You can, however put an icon on the kicker or an icon on the panel to click and start it
<jkd> hello
<jkd> I'm having problems 
<jkd> after I do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<jkd> http://pastebin.com/281649
<closure> hello
<closure> http://www.desktoplinux.com/articles/AT2127420238.html
<closure> looks like we are ahead of the pack... or right with the masses?
<KaiL> depends on how they asked
<KaiL> if you have a list where to make a cross, we are debian
<KaiL> if you need to tell manually, I miss ubuntu
<closure> KaiL, i meant we are debian and we are kde
<closure> we've combined all the top parts
<KaiL> ah, yes :)
<closure> into one
<closure> so i was saying we're ahead of the pack but right with the masses
<closure> >8-P
<KaiL> quite interesting the increase with KDE between 2003 and 2004
<KaiL> in 2005 we'll have kubuntu, have KDE3.4... I think, this will go even more to the top
<closure> yeah
<closure> kubuntu isn't getting the publicity it deserves though i can't figure out why
<KaiL> most people think it's only some kind of early beta
<closure> everybody speaks of ubuntu and it seems as if people get the impression that gnome is the only option
<bretzel> Hi all: I have troubles with Kdevelop + svn usage ( ttrying to commit: klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'svn+http'.
<KaiL> wobei relativ viele sich das "kubuntu-desktop"-Paket auf ihr ubuntu packen
<KaiL> oh - EN
<KaiL> there are many people installing "kubuntu-desktop" on their ubuntu system..
<bretzel> KaiL: I am one of those people ...
<closure> lol
<KaiL> kdevelop + svn...
<KaiL> afair there was a bugreport
<KaiL> ...if that helps ;)
<bretzel> I saw the bugs report but only when creating new projects with svn support. I didn't know SubVersion was totally unusable with kdevelop: it is the protocole at KDE level as I said in my initial message
<KaiL> try to catch Riddell, as he must have it repaired on his local system at least ;)
<_ReDRuM_> afternoon folk
<bretzel> But anyway, It is not that important tho :-) I can live with cmd-line for svn commits! - Okay, I will try to speak to Riddel then :-) thank you Kail for your help :-)
<bretzel> Riddell: I see you in this channel -- AFK ?
<closure> bretzel, is kdevelop what you would use to make a frontend for a command line app?
<_ReDRuM_> is there anyway to increase the width output of dpkg -l ?
<_ReDRuM_> cause i cant see some of the package names
<bretzel> closure: ? no I asked if it is known that Kdevelop with subversion doesn't work
<closure> bretzel, i can read i asked if that's an app to create front ends never mind
<bretzel> closure: You mean create a front-end app using KDevelop ?
<\sh> closure: kdevelop is kdevelop, what u mean kdevdesigner or qtdesigner
<\sh> closure: and cli-frontends?? u mean something like dialog? take a closer look on kommander (on the quanta webpages)
<closure> \sh, i have no idea i'm just curious what app would design a simple frontend for a command line app
<bretzel> \sh: Then Kdevelop + kdevdesigner ( it is embedded ) I assure you that you will be in paradise :-) 
<bretzel> closure: Oops I my \sh's reply  was for you ( sorry \sh )
<KaiL> Riddell: ping? your new kdelibs-data package still "eats" /etc/kderc
<bretzel> Riddell: ?
<bretzel> Riddell not here :-(
<bretzel> Btw: Kdevelop-kubuntu doens' have CVS integration too :-( even if I have all the CVS stuff with kde kioslave-dcop etc... installed ...
<_ReDRuM_> anyone else having problems with kde apps resolving hostnames?
<_ReDRuM_> seems to have happened since i upgraded to breezy
<_ReDRuM_> firefox and gtk apps are all working fine
<_ReDRuM_> so oddly is conversation tho so that cant be it
<bretzel> _ReDRuM_: Doh! breezy ? upgrade ? ouch! good luck!  it is too early for breezy... 
<_ReDRuM_> lol
<bretzel> :-)
<_ReDRuM_> i did it cause i thought there was a bug in openoffice
<_ReDRuM_> but actually it was just takin 20 seconds to open a menu on right click cause its written badly and i have 9000 fonts
<bretzel> Me want CVS or SVN working in KDevelop! None of them works :-( 
<_ReDRuM_> surely breezy cant be that bad... :)
<_ReDRuM_> also - why does some of the apt packages when you try to use apt-build to recompile them ignore the optimization flags :/
<bretzel> _ReDRuM_: I wonder how stuff can be more up-to-date than with Ubuntu/Kubuntu 5.04 ...
<_ReDRuM_> is there a guide to what your supposed to do it manually if you dont use apt-build?
<_ReDRuM_> cause im getting sick of my laggy buggy X server
<_ReDRuM_> and when i compiled it myself before it worked fine so probably if i rebuild it it will work fine in kubuntu too
<bretzel> _ReDRuM_: I wish I had time to put my hands on deb builds and developments ... Not enough free time ... :-(
<_ReDRuM_> grim :/
<bretzel> have a good day all leaving IRC for other duties ..
<apokryphos> They still haven't put that Kubuntu tab on the ubuntu site; bah :P
<_ReDRuM_> hmm... anyone got opinions on current java vms?
<_ReDRuM_> sun vs ibm vs blackdown?
<apokryphos> Riddell: Re: those suggestions I put in to the ubuntu webmaster some time ago... he said he was going to forward it to you guys...
<Riddell> apokryphos: hmm, not much use forwarding it to me
<apokryphos> Riddell: I told him I'd got you to check that it was in order before it was sent; can't entirely make out what he's saying though now. I think he's waiting to hear from you guys...
<apokryphos> it's a shame to have not had that Kubuntu tab on there all this time...
<_ReDRuM_> ... anyone know a better way to do "dpkg -l '*pkg*pattern*'
<Riddell> apokryphos: can you forward what he wrote to me?
<_ReDRuM_> cause it cuts off the names of the matching packages
<apokryphos> Riddell: sure, one sec.
<apokryphos> Riddell: Actually, it's very short so I'll paste. After I sent the original email, he says "I'll forward this to the Kubuntu team."
<apokryphos> I wasn't asking for permission. I just am not really in a position to update the page and write the new text.
<apokryphos> told him I'd got you to check it through already, and he said the above ^
<apokryphos> Riddell: well anyhow, I'll leave it to you ;-). I think it's worth pushing for the Kubuntu link; would be really nice to have a direct link to the Kubuntu site so the connection is clearer. :)
<Riddell> apokryphos: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/kde is updated
<apokryphos> Oh, nice.
<apokryphos> Someone should delete those comments, as they apply to the previous version of the article...
<apokryphos> well, the earliest ones do
<apokryphos> anyhow, adios. Will likely be on more in a month or so. 
<Tm_Balor> hullo
<fsapo> hi.. i m with a problem in kaffeine.. it is running fine but when i close it, it stays running on background and using 100% of my cpu, what could be the problem?
<Riddell> fsapo: unfortunatly the kaffeine in hoary is broken like that, the one in breezy is better
<fsapo> breezy?
<Riddell> the unstable version
<fsapo> Riddell, where can i find the repositories for it?
<Riddell> change hoary to breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list  but mind that things might break with breezy
<fsapo> ok, thanks
<spjoe> is a sun javasdk for amd64 available?
<KaiL> or get a fixed kaffeine from here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27670
<whappd> spjoe, yes
<spjoe> where?
<whappd> spjoe, JDK1.5.03 exists for Linx AMD64 -- you can get it from Sun's download page: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<whappd> Linux*
<spjoe> hmm u are sure their is an amd64 version?
<whappd> I'm positive.
<whappd> It's explicitly listed on the actual download page, which you will see after accepting the license agreement.
<whappd> on the page i linked you to, click "Download JDK 5.0 Update 3"
<whappd> that will prompt you to accept the license agreement
<whappd> say yes, proceed, and you'll see downloads for Windows, Linux, Solaris, Solaris x86, Linux AMD64, and Solaris AMD64.
<whappd> You obviously want the Linux AMD64 one.
<ThomasWinwood> In K3b, how do I tell it to set a CD image as bootable?
<larkhill> mouse problem - every now and then the pointer jumps around the screen clicking things, anyone any pointers on this, thx
<larkhill> mouse problem - every now and then the pointer jumps around the screen clicking things, anyone any pointers on this, thx
<ghetek1> After installing ubuntu, what it the command to change it into kde?
<jjesse> did you install ubuntu or kubuntu?
<whappd> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ghetek1> ubuntu
<ghetek1> is that is?
<ghetek1> *it
<jjesse> nod apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ghetek1> wow, thats easy
<ghetek1> thank you!
<KaiL> just installing kubuntu would have been even more easy ;)
<ghetek1> (installing kubuntu) =exact same? (installing ubuntu with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop)
<KaiL> except you have only kde, no gnome then ;)
<Gothlom> hi
<Gothlom> anybody online? 
<Gothlom> anybody speaking german?
<Gothlom> hello???
<_oli> jo wasn
<Gothlom> ah :)
<Gothlom> hallo
<_oli> hi
<Gothlom> ich hab ne frage zu kubuntu
<_oli> wasn
<Gothlom> und zwar.. ich hab gelesen das kubuntu auf debia basiert..
<Gothlom> ist da auch apt mit invovliert?
<jjesse> kubuntu is a distro that doesn't have gnome install it at all
<Gothlom> involviert
<_oli> na sichi
<ghetek1> ah ok
<ghetek1> thank you to the room
<Gothlom> das ist fein :) also ist es quasi debian nur mit sudo statt dem ursprnglichen root
<jjesse> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Gothlom> richtig?
<jjesse> and also check out the FAQ: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php
<_oli> naja wenn du so willst
<Gothlom> gut
<Gothlom> danke:)
<_oli> gucks dir einfach an es lohnt sich 
<Gothlom> hab schon nen paar andere ausprobiert... eigentlich ne menge.. 
<Gothlom> ich fand immer yoper am besten... nur leider stoct da im moment die entwicklung... 
<Gothlom> wenns jemand kenn...
<Gothlom> t
<Gothlom> vielen dank fr die ausknfte.. cya
<reagleBRKLN> anyone using kat with kubuntu? (desktop searching)
<reagleBRKLN> i.e. http://www.cis.uni-muenchen.de/~heller/techtips/kde-search/
<reagleBRKLN> the .deb doesn't work with ubuntu deps
* KaiL looks
<sirukin> hmm
<sirukin> submit a working deb when you're done
<KaiL> hmm, build with qt 3.3.4, we are using 3.3.3...
<reagleBRKLN> yea, there's a couple of deps that are ahead of us
<buti> hi
<buti> noatun is broken. any ideas?
<_ReDRuM_> that ataxic is always in here when i join
<_ReDRuM_> hi ataxic
<_ReDRuM_> never says much either :)
<reagleBRKLN> don't understand...
<reagleBRKLN> urd:/usr/src> dh_make kat-0.4.4
<reagleBRKLN> The directory name must be <package>-<version> for dh_make to work!
<reagleBRKLN> since deb-make was deprecated, haven't figured out how to build a pkd
<Slike> hello, i know how to use synaptic or apt with online software resources, but how do I install a single deb-file I have on my hdd (opera, ubuntu-download)?
<crimsun> sudo dpkg -i foo.eb
<crimsun> s/.eb/.deb/g
<Slike> thx a lot :)
<Slike> works :p
<ataxic> _ReDRuM_:-)
<ataxic> _ReDRuM_: are you from england?
<tim_h> where should I set LANG for having my native language in non KDE apps?
<AMIGrAve> is kubuntu supposed to be installable on a 64Mo i386 ?
<somerville32> Hello
<somerville32> Hello
<somerville32> I can
<somerville32> *I can't get sound to work :(
<Tezkah> does it work on the livecd?
<somerville32> I don't have a livecd
<somerville32> I've been googling all day
<somerville32> and I can't find a solution
<whiskers> wow that phpmyadmin is nice on win98....except i don't see a backup database option
<Tezkah> anyone run a mobile athlon?
<somerville32> Anybody know the solution to my problem?
<Tezkah> somerville32: what kind of sound card, has it always been like that, etc?
<somerville32> Yes, I just install kubuntu yesterday, it has always been like this.
<whiskers> i guess i need to still do one more thing for win98....and that is to get a working copy of mysqladmin on win98...
<whiskers> because last time i checked mysqladmin would create backups of the databases
<Tezkah> do you know what kind of soundcard it is?
<somerville32> I'm trying to remember the command to display the sound cards
<Tezkah> does ubuntu partition ntfs drives fine?
<Tezkah> or should I use somethinglike partition magic first
<whiskers> Tezkah, partition magic is a commercial program
<Tezkah> yeah, I know that
<Tezkah> but does the ubuntu installer work fine for paritioning NTFS drives?
<whiskers> Tezkah, well i hate commercial programs....but i mean if you are going to use one why not True Image...and related tools from Acronis....they do seem more advanced and integrated....but i hate commercial programs
<Tezkah> heh, well, its just that I already have Partition Magic
<Tezkah> and I know that NTFS is a bitch
<Tezkah> but I assume the installer will guide me through the partitioning process, right?
<whiskers> Tezkah, yes there have been many disasters from people trying to repartition it
<whiskers> Tezkah, i just would not mess with it.
<Tezkah> what do you mean?
<Tezkah> I'm running Windows XP
<Tezkah> and I'm basically forced to dual boot 
<whiskers> Tezkah, i mean you don't need it and you don't need to be running xp
<somerville32> Sound Drive: 3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA V1.06 emulation code) Kernel: Linux box 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i6868 Configu Options: 0      Installed Drivers: Type 10: AlSA emulation   Card config: Ensoniq AudioPCI ENS1371 at 0xd000, irq 10   Duio devices: 0 ES1371 DAC2/ADC (Duplex)   Synth Devicesw: Not enabled in config  Midi devices: 0" Es13171   Timers: 7 : system timer   Mixers: 0: TriTech id 3
<whiskers> somerville32, what command did you use for that info
<somerville32> I used KInfoCenter
<somerville32> Under Sound
<whiskers> somerville32, that is a very nice readout
<somerville32> And Under PCI
<somerville32> I see this:
<whiskers> somerville32, does gnome have anything like that
<somerville32> Dunno, I don't use gnome
<whiskers> somerville32, well i don't use kde...except for qt
<Tezkah> KDE, whooooo
<Tezkah> whiskers: isn't kubuntu... just ubuntu+kde?
<somerville32> 0000:00:14.0 Multimedia audi controller: Ensoniq ES137 [AudioPCI-97]  (rev 06)
<whiskers> somerville32, but does gnome have a readout like that
<somerville32> Subsystem: Ensoniq Creative Sound Blaster AudioPC164V, AudioPCI128
<somerville32> Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
<somerville32> I/O Ports at d000 [size=64] 
<Diablo-D3> that...
<Diablo-D3> somerville32: woohoo
<Diablo-D3> you have a soundcard like mine
<somerville32> Capabilities: <available only to root>
<whiskers> when kde gets scrollable menus...then i might consider it....but i just can't stand the splattered menus all over the screen
<Diablo-D3> whats the problem?
<somerville32> I can't get any sound
<Diablo-D3> run alsamixer
<Diablo-D3> and unmute main and pcm, and turn the volume up
<somerville32> You can't get sound either? at all?
<Diablo-D3> no, alsa mutes new devices by default.
<somerville32> They weren't muted
<somerville32> but I turned them up
<amaro> if a certain package needs a certain library with a lower version than the one installed. What should I do? Should I install both?
<somerville32> Still no sound
<somerville32> I'm using XMMS
<Diablo-D3> amaro: yeah, you can apt-get install thatpackage=package-version
<Diablo-D3> somerville32: what output plugin are you using for xmms?
<somerville32> ALSA
<somerville32> 1.2.10
<Diablo-D3> somerville32: which audio device?
<amaro> Diablo-D3, it won't destroy anything else, right? it's like downloading another .dll file with another name..
<somerville32> hw:0,1
<Diablo-D3> somerville32: change to hw:0,0 and see if it fixes it
<Diablo-D3> amaro: eh, no, its not like that. But it shouldnt destroy anything
<somerville32> Couldn't open audio
<somerville32> Please check that:
<somerville32> <blah blah blah>
<Diablo-D3> somerville32: does your es1371 have both front and rear audio jacks?
<amaro> Diablo-D3, ok thank you
<somerville32> No
<somerville32> But I have two sound cards
<Diablo-D3> hrm
* Diablo-D3 thinks
<somerville32> One built in, and one PCI
<Diablo-D3> does the built in one work?
<somerville32> I don't think so ;)
<Diablo-D3> damn
<Diablo-D3> because, I'd like to mention, es1371's built by any manufacturer suck in audio quality
<somerville32> It looks like linux doesn't even pick it up, anyhow
<whiskers> dern...i don't see a nice readout on gnome like you have on kde
<Diablo-D3> do you have a "default" audio device in the alsa menu?
<whiskers> dern i wonder what the low level command is to get that info
<somerville32> Yes
<Diablo-D3> try that one
<somerville32> What about the mixer device?
<somerville32> (I get the can't open audio dialog again)
<Diablo-D3> mixer device wont make it stop working
<Diablo-D3> it just changes which device the volume slider changes
<Diablo-D3> er, rather, which volume mixer
<somerville32> Ok, should I use software or hardware volume control?
<Diablo-D3> doesnt matter, but I suggest you use hardware
<Diablo-D3> just for sound quality reasons
<Tezkah> yeah, I was using the kubuntu live CD, and there was some pops in the audio, and konsole froze
<Diablo-D3> somerville32: Im wondering if alsa just hates your card
<Diablo-D3> somerville32: because there are literally thousands of es1371s out there working fine with linux
<Tezkah> KDE Plastik is so beautiful
<Diablo-D3> yeah it is
<Diablo-D3> and lipstik can look just like plastik
<Diablo-D3> configure lipstik to use "Inverted gradients (plastik style)"
<Tezkah> lipstik?  hmm, I'll have to check it out
<Diablo-D3> lipstik is the default kubuntu theme.
<Tezkah> oh, hmm, I did try the liveCD
<Tezkah> but I thought it was just plastik
<Diablo-D3> what, with that whacked gradent? I think not ;)
<Tezkah> http://www.blackpanther.hu/modules/FanClub/images/lipstik-style1.jpg thats lipstik?
<Diablo-D3> yup
<Tezkah> http://people.uleth.ca/~ryan.reamsbottom2/desktop.jpg
<Tezkah> buhh
<Tezkah> that is my current windows desktop
<Tezkah> hahaha
<Diablo-D3> though, wtf is with that fugly color scheme
<Diablo-D3> kubuntu defaults to lipstik + plastik color scheme
<Diablo-D3> and btw, XP is ugly
<Tezkah> yeah, this is Media Center 2005 style
<Tezkah> XP is ugly out of the box
<Diablo-D3> yeah, it doesnt look good until you theme it like win2k
<Tezkah> but the liveCD looked excellent
<Diablo-D3> afk food
<Tezkah> although the setup part of it was stretched past the bottom of my screen
<Tezkah> dose anyone know the root password on the livecd?
<whiskers> well i really don't know how you people can stand kde with all those splattered menus all over the screen....their apps are nice but their desktop is crap
<whiskers> but on the other hand half the stuff on gnome isn't working because of fundamental problems
<Riddell> Tezkah: there is no root password
<Tezkah> hmm
<Tezkah> I tried to su into root
<Tezkah> but it woudln't let me
<Riddell> Tezkah: sudo ls
<Tezkah> C:\Documents and Settings\Ryan>sudo ls
<Tezkah> 'sudo' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
<Tezkah> operable program or batch file.
<Tezkah> heh, just kidding, I'll have to check it out when I reboot
<Riddell> I wonder what an external command is
#kubuntu 2005-05-18
<dell500> anyone here know if there are some incompatibilities with Plextor drives (DVD+-RW)??
<dell500> like the disc tray not opening when ejected
<KaiL> did you unmount?
<KaiL> and do you know, if this works on Windows?
<dell500> no i cancled a cd being burned
<dell500> and now it's kinda stuck on reading the cd for no reason
<whiskers> gosh look at all those people going after the free abiword clipart
<KaiL> the button on the drive works?
<whiskers> it is ranking very high now
<dell500> KaiL, nope
<dell500> neither does ejecting from k3b and konqueror
<whiskers> they are probably going to use that new phpgraphics to splatter stuff all over their websites
<dell500> nm, it opened
<dell500> thanks though lol
<dell500> bbl, study time
<KaiL> hm, does anybody have problems with reading DVDs? being shown with a yellow icon (=blank disk)?
<whiskers> KaiL, there is no way to tell because we are not allowed to use the DECSS library in the US
<KaiL> whiskers: that was with a data DVD
<whiskers> KaiL, oh...data dvd's read just fine here on either k3b or gnome-baker or even nautilus
<whiskers> KaiL, except on k3b the hidden and system files are never displayed for some reason
<KaiL> on 2 other systems this works perfect
<whiskers> the only time we can use libdecss in the US in on Win98 because we already paid for the commercial stuff
<whiskers> so that is the only platform we are legally entitled to test on
<KaiL> hmm, so i need to exchange the drives...
<whiskers> just like the w32codecs...it is the same issue
<whiskers> we can only use them legally on win98...because we already paid MS for the commercial rights....so we cannot test them on linux in the US
<KaiL> or just ignore DCMA ;)
<whiskers> KaiL, we can't ....these control freaks are putting people in jail for up to 3 years for ignoring DMCA....they are draconian bastards
<KaiL> oh, I forgot, the USA are also known as "the land of the unlimited lawyers"...
<KaiL> here you get 50k for selling illegal copied software...
<whiskers> KaiL, right a country full of "paid lieyers"....I mean lawyers.
<amu> whiskers: feel free to leave :) 
<whiskers> amu, what is the matter bud....the truth bites you in the ass you  crooked bastard
<whiskers> and also the problem is just as bad in Australia...look at this news of how Australia is being fucked over by the US
<whiskers>    Login
<whiskers>  Why Login?
<whiskers>  Why Subscribe?
<whiskers>  Sections
<whiskers>  Main
<whiskers>  Apache
<whiskers>  Apple
<whiskers>   3 more
<whiskers>  AskSlashdot
<whiskers>   5 more
<whiskers>  Books
<whiskers>  BSD
<whiskers>   1 more
<whiskers>  Developers
<whiskers>   1 more
<whiskers>  Games
<whiskers>   8 more
<whiskers>  Hardware
<whiskers>   3 more
<whiskers>  Interviews
<whiskers>  IT
<whiskers>   2 more
<whiskers>  Linux
<whiskers>   1 more
<whiskers>  Politics
<whiskers>  Science
<whiskers>   1 more
<whiskers>  YRO
<whiskers>   1 more
<whiskers> 
<whiskers>  Help
<whiskers>  FAQ
<whiskers>  Bugs
<whiskers>  Stories
<whiskers>  Old Stories
<whiskers>  Old Polls
<whiskers>  Topics
<whiskers>  Hall of Fame
<whiskers>  Submit Story
<whiskers>  About
<whiskers>  Supporters
<whiskers>  Code
<pv> Why the flood?
<whiskers>  Awards
<amu> dude 
<whiskers>  Services
<whiskers>  Broadband
<whiskers>  PriceGrabber
<whiskers>  Product Guide
<whiskers>  Special Offers
<whiskers>  Jobs
<whiskers> 
<whiskers> 
<whiskers> Ask Slashdot: Finding Sponsors for an Open Source Project?
<whiskers> The Almighty Buck
<whiskers> Posted by Cliff on Monday May 09, @05:58PM
<whiskers> from the money-money-money-moo-ney dept.
<whiskers> vertigo72 asks: "What's the best way to find sponsors for an open source project? Is there some people or foundations that give grants for the development of free software? We develop an open source (GPL) box office software: phpMyTicket. At our knowledge at the moment this is the only open source software of this kind. The program is in advanced beta stage and was already used in production environment by us and by other peo
<whiskers> ple. The program is rather complex and big: we support online ticket shop, box office with thermal printer and control at doors with barcode scanner. Smarty, PDF and email template engines are used. Paypal and some other gateways are supported. Now we want to continue and to add more professional features, but alas this requires more funding."
* amu votes whiskers out 
<whiskers> ( Read More... | 401 bytes in body | 4 of 11 comments | ask.slashdot.org )
<whiskers> Apple: Hilary Rosen Gripes About iPod, iTMS
<whiskers> Media (Apple)
<whiskers> Posted by timothy on Monday May 09, @05:04PM
<whiskers> from the now-we-just-need-to-establish-your-price dept.
<whiskers> mijkal writes "Hilary Rosen, the former RIAA CEO and chairwoman, has spoken out against Apple's "lock-in" with iPod and the iTunes Music Store." From the article: "The problem is that the iPod only works with either songs that you buy from the on-line Apple iTunes store or songs that you rip from your own CD's." Ironically, she appeals to consumer rights and anti-monopoly tactics."
<Diablo-D3> whiskers: what the fucking hell?
<Diablo-D3> quit post-bombing.
<whiskers> ( Read More... | 194 of 272 c
<whiskers> sorry i must have copied the wrong stuff...you all have my apologies
<Diablo-D3> you irc-terrorist
<whiskers> i sure hope this does not cause flood crap...i will try the copy again
<whiskers> Attorney-General's Department is conducting a review on exceptions to copyright law. Currently Australia allows 4 specific 'fair dealing' exceptions (research or study; criticism or review; reporting of news; and professional advice given by a legal practitioner, patent attorney, or trade marks attorney - it's technically illegal here to convert songs from CD to MP3, or to record a TV show unless it's a live broadcast). They 
* KaiL recommendes /ignore
<whiskers> have published a request for public submissions (.pdf or .doc) on whether to expand this list, or adopt an open-ended 'fair use' policy similar to that used in the US and allow the courts to decide if any particular use of copyrighted material should be excepted from copyright law. As we're getting our own version of the DMCA thanks to the Australia-US Free Trade Agreement, if something isn't done to broaden copyright excepti
<Diablo-D3> IRC TERRORIST!
<whiskers> ons we'll end up with even more draconian copyright restrictions than the US."
<whiskers> pv, i don't know why it flooded a bunch of useless crap earlier....something went wrong with the selected text
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, the second shows how Australia is also being fucked over by the US
<Diablo-D3> IRC TERRORIST!!
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, fuck you...you bastard....come around here and i will beat your damn head in with a tire iron
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, i don't play games...i am a Christian
<astro76> lol, some Christian
<astro76> you're supposed to turn the other cheek you fucking troll
<Diablo-D3> just because you're a christian doesnt mean you cant be a IRC TERRORIST!!
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, damn right...the real Christians on the Holy Mountain...know what it is to be a real Christian....and they don't put up with stupid bullshit
<KaiL> does he still flood?
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: yes
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: but now its religions mumbo jumbo
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, they are not pimping, little snivering slobs going around excusing each other
<KaiL> incredible
<Diablo-D3> IRC TERRORIST!!
<KaiL> ignore him
<Diablo-D3> I should write an xchat trigger
<KaiL> you don't miss anything
<whiskers> Hitler was a Christian...and he slaughtered the damn Jews but protected the Christians on the Holy Mountain
<pv> copypaste gone awry or what?
<Diablo-D3> every time whiskers talks, /msg #kubuntu IRC TERRORIST!!
<pv> and that will help?
<whiskers> Diablo-D3, fuck you ....you worthless piece of shit
<Diablo-D3> pv: I was talking about my whiskers trigger
<Diablo-D3> IRC TERRORIST!!
<KaiL> Diablo-D3: that doesn't help
<Diablo-D3> KaiL: shush
<BlackHand> ignore
<Diablo-D3> I battle terrorism in my own way
<KaiL> he'll still go on our nerves
<Diablo-D3> so, damn
<Diablo-D3> it takes too long to ship ubuntu cds
<amu> argl looks like i lost the chan-password
<KaiL> haggai: ping?
<Diablo-D3> ...
<Diablo-D3> that was smart.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o amu]  by ChanServ
<whiskers> they don't call me a paranoid schizophrenic for nothing.....i will beat your god damned head in with a tire iron and splatter brains all over the ground.
<Diablo-D3> IRC TERRORIST!!
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*whiskers@*.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by amu
* whiskers was kicked off #kubuntu by amu (amu)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o amu]  by amu
<KaiL> bang
<sirukin> BOOM!
<haggai> KaiL: pong, on my way to bed
<KaiL> to late, amu  fount his password
<haggai> ah :)
<KaiL> and the troll is where he belongs
<haggai> n8 all
<KaiL> hmm, he left the net?
<KaiL> or nickchange?
<amu> KaiL: he's beeing disposed
<KaiL> I only hope, he doesn't come back
<KaiL> as he's really boring
<BlackHand> bye
<rizla> hi
<rizla> Impossibile ottenere il lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rizla> E: Impossibile creare un lock sulla directory di lis
<rizla> does anybody recived this error?
<sirukin> rizla: do you currently have kynaptic or synaptic or a stray apt-get running?
<rizla> no..
<sirukin> okay
<andrewski> you could always killall to make sure. >:-D
<andrewski> is anyone here following breezy development?
<rizla> ok andrewski , thanks
<sirukin> I could joke about killall....but it some would be politically incorrect, islamic fundamentalists come to mind; "killall kibabi"
<andrewski> sirukin: wait, you just *did* joke about killall....
<andrewski> so no one is following breezy?
<sirukin> I've not been
* sirukin is still ogling the pretty-ness of Kubuntu
<andrewski> well, does anyone know what the /topic kdelibs bug is?
<sirukin> kubuntu related
<andrewski> right. :P
<sirukin> kde 3.4 specifically
<sirukin> when you apt-get upgrade, kde-libs funkifies itself.
<sirukin> I am just assuming anyway
<sirukin> I wget'd it after noticing apt-get didn't work completely.
<andrewski> well, i don't think it'd really help me out then; all i'm getting is something wanting to overwrite an icon. :P
<somerville32> Still no sound :(
<andrewski> somerville32: broaden your horizons; hear that fan sound?
<somerville32> :P
<andrewski> well, i'm going to post a bug for it, anyway.
<somerville32> Does anyone have sound?
<crimsun> andrewski: I follow it, yes (surely)
<crimsun> somerville32: yes, what's yours?
<somerville32> Whats my what?
<somerville32> Sound card?
<crimsun> yes, that would be the logical question ;)
<andrewski> crimsun: lol, have you gotten a bug with kdelibs-data today?
<crimsun> andrewski: I thought quite a few have been filed
<andrewski> crimsun: dunno
<somerville32> I have a...
<somerville32> Esoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] 
<crimsun> using snd-ens1371?
<somerville32> I dunno <sobs>
<crimsun> lsmod|grep snd_ens1371
<somerville32> I just want to listen to my music :P
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> lsmod|grep ^snd_ens1371
<somerville32> koala-idnsd
<somerville32> Err..
<somerville32> snd_ens1371            22624  2
<andrewski> crimsun: found the bug. :)
<ThomasWinwood> How do I remove a package and all the packages it brought with it without breaking dependencies using apt-get or kynaptic?
<somerville32> apt-get remove <package>
<somerville32> ?
<crimsun> aptitude is recommended
<andrewski> ThomasWinwood: to remove package X's dependencies, you'll need deborphan.
<crimsun> aptitude purge somepackage
<crimsun> somerville32: ok, and what doesn't work?
<crimsun> somerville32: paste the output of amixer onto http://pastebin.com
<somerville32> I get no sound, what so ever
<ThomasWinwood> crimsun, thank you.
<somerville32> http://pastebin.com/281924
<crimsun> somerville32: why is Master Mono unmuted?
<somerville32> I dunno
<crimsun> mute Capture, Aux, and Master Mono
<somerville32> An attempt to get things to work?
<somerville32> K
<somerville32> What is the name of the command line mixer?
<crimsun> alsamixer or amixer
<somerville32> I don't see capture
<crimsun> press F4
<somerville32> How do I mute it? m doesn't seem to work after I press F4
<ThomasWinwood> Hmm. I'm trying to unpack the new kdelibs, and it's got a collision with knetworkconf.
<ThomasWinwood> What do I do?
<andrewski> ThomasWinwood: just looked that up. :)
<andrewski> ThomasWinwood: uninstall knetworkconf, install kdelibs, reinstall knetworkconf. :)
<ThomasWinwood> knetworkconf takes kubuntu-desktop down with it. Is that okay?
<andrewski> ThomasWinwood: yeah, add that to the reinstall list. :)  (don't have it here; it's just a dependency package)
<crimsun> somerville32: then use amixer directly
<ThomasWinwood> ketsuban@jormundgand:~$ sudo apt-get remove knetworkconf
<ThomasWinwood> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ThomasWinwood> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<somerville32> Ok, I got it (I think)
<ThomasWinwood> What do I do?
<somerville32> do: sudo su
<andrewski> ThomasWinwood: have [ks] ynaptic open?
<andrewski> somerville32: sudo su? O_o
<somerville32> And then make sure you don't have any other programs running
<ThomasWinwood> No. I Ctrl-Zed the original apt-get when I saw it was removing kubuntu-desktop.
<somerville32> (that use it)
<somerville32> Ughh... *screams at kids*
<andrewski> ThomasWinwood: hmm, 'ps -A | grep apt'
<ThomasWinwood> ketsuban@jormundgand:~$ ps -A | grep apt
<ThomasWinwood>  1663 pts/2    00:00:00 apt-get
<somerville32> Ok, crimsun: Ok, all done. What now?
<andrewski> ThomasWinwood: :) IIRC, Ctrl+Z doesn't end the process.
<ThomasWinwood> Ah.
<andrewski> ThomasWinwood: 'killall apt-get'
<ThomasWinwood> Didn't kill it.
<andrewski> ThomasWinwood: kill 1663
<somerville32> killall -9 apt-get
<andrewski> somerville32: yeah, or bring out the big guns. :P
<somerville32> I still don't have any sound :(
<crimsun> somerville32: did you mute them using amixer?
<somerville32> I used Kmix
<crimsun> ok, if you muted them, paste amixer output again
<somerville32> k, brb
<somerville32> http://pastebin.com/281929
<somerville32> Any ideas, Daniel?
<ThomasWinwood> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/universe/source/Sources.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<ThomasWinwood> What do I do?
<somerville32> apt-get upgrade
<somerville32> Still no music :(
<sirukin> hrm?
<sirukin> whats the problem?
<somerville32> I can't get any sound out of my kubuntu install
<somerville32> and no one is able to help me :(
<sirukin> I'll try
<somerville32> Ok :)
<sirukin> click the "K"-gear icon at the bottom left, then System, then terminal program a.k.a konsole
<somerville32> ok
<sirukin> it should open a screen, now type "dmesg"
<sirukin> dmesg | grep sb
<sirukin> does soundblaster show up anywhere?
<sirukin> more importantly, what kind of soundcard do you have?
<somerville32> usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
<somerville32> usbcore: registered new driver hub
<somerville32> I have a...
<sirukin> nevermind that
<sirukin> so...any idea what kind of card you have off the bat?
<somerville32> Esoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] 
<sirukin> o0o0o
<sirukin> same as me
<sirukin> so, what's the problem?
<somerville32> No sound at all
<sirukin> type lsmod
<sirukin> don't paste
<somerville32> http://pastebin.com/281934
<sirukin> is the snd module loaded?
<sirukin> mmm
<sirukin> peachy
<sirukin> click the k again and goto control center
<somerville32> k
<sirukin> goto the sound and multimedia subcontext
<sirukin> then soundsystem
<somerville32> k
<sirukin> click hardware
<somerville32> k
<sirukin> the Select Audio device, set it to autodetect if it isn't already
<somerville32> It is
<sirukin> click back to general then
<somerville32> k
<sirukin> set the Auto-suspend if idle slider to 1 second
<somerville32> k
<sirukin> try test sound now
<sirukin> after making sure your speakers are plugged in
<somerville32> No sound
<sirukin> okay, click the K gear again
<sirukin> then "Run command"
<somerville32> k
<sirukin> and enter "kmix" into the run context
<sirukin> is the master volume slider as far as it can go up?
<somerville32> Yup
<sirukin> hmm
<sirukin> are there any irq conflicts?
<somerville32> How would I know?
<somerville32> Is there a configuration script or something that comes with kubuntu?
<sirukin> hmm
<sirukin> in your bios, there should be an option for setting the irq on parrallel port and etc
<sirukin> turn those off if you aren't using them
<sirukin> also, you could try recompiling your kernel if the power related stuff is conflicting with your soundcard
<sirukin> judging from the type of card you have, it's most likely a mainboard integrated audio device
<sirukin> what are you using to play music?
* sirukin assuming you're attempting to play music
<somerville32> Wait wait wait...
<somerville32> I have two...
<somerville32> a built in and a PCI
<sirukin> ic
<somerville32> How do I know which one I'm using
<sirukin> what's the pci?
<somerville32> the built in one doesn't work
<somerville32> *shrugs*
<sirukin> well that explains it...
<somerville32> I dunno
<sirukin> dork()
<sirukin> haha
<sirukin> kubuntu configured the built-in sound device.
<sirukin> but not the pci card
<sirukin> you're going to need to configure the pci card manually
<sirukin> i.e modprobe the proper driver
<sirukin> do me a favour and run lspci
<sirukin> and in konsole, run "sudo nano /etc/modules" and add the pci cards module.
<somerville32> I think Ensoniq is a PCI card
<sirukin> hmm
<sirukin> are you sure?
<sirukin> dmesg and paste into pastebin
<sirukin> hmm
<sirukin> I'm not sure
<sirukin> you're going to have to read more into this on your own as I cannot help when I'm not physically there.
* sirukin is sheepishly getting out of helping you now.
<somerville32> http://pastebin.com/281946
<sirukin> hmm
<sirukin> haha
<sirukin> dork...
<sirukin> run in konsole "sudo modprobe sb16"
<sirukin> #
<sirukin> isapnp: Card 'Creative SB16 PnP'
<sirukin> #
<sirukin> isapnp: 1 Plug & Play card detected total
<sirukin> that's not pci, it's isa.
<sirukin> PCI is are (usually) the white slotcards.
<sirukin> ISA are the brown-ish slots
<sirukin> usually.
<sirukin> on old computers
<sirukin> old(er)
<sirukin> you'll need to add "sb16" to /etc/modules
<sirukin> and the es71 modules/drivers to the blacklist
<sirukin> your system is very similiar to my own
<[Adult_SWIM] > how come my screensavers don't work right anymore?/
<sirukin> kde 3.4 and xscreeensaver suck.
<[Adult_SWIM] > ok but i'm usin the screensavers that came with ubuntu
<[Adult_SWIM] > not with kde
<[Adult_SWIM] > and they are falling to work right
<[Adult_SWIM] > is there a way to fix it?
<[Adult_SWIM] > to reapir whatever has gone wrong?
<sirukin> what channel are you in?
<sirukin> #kubuntu == KDE ubuntu
<sirukin> and kde 3.4 and xscreensaver don't co-operate very well from my experience.
<sirukin> as for fixing it...
<sirukin> I haven't found a way yet
<[Adult_SWIM] > damn
* sirukin frowns
<[Adult_SWIM] > i think the screensavers for ubuntu rock
<sirukin> I've been using cmatrix
<[Adult_SWIM] > lol thats nice
<sirukin> >_<
<[Adult_SWIM] > i likew them all so i have them set to cycle
<[Adult_SWIM] > every 5 minutes
<[Adult_SWIM] > but now the cycling seems to have failed
<sirukin> heh, some are good, some are not.
<[Adult_SWIM] > it will turn on and then thats it lol
<[Adult_SWIM] >    they used to all cycle
<sirukin> :[
<[Adult_SWIM] > yea i know
<sirukin> apt-get reinstall?
<[Adult_SWIM] > i wonder what the glitch is
<[Adult_SWIM] > has it been been reported?
<sirukin> I don't know, but hopefully someone is working on it.
<[Adult_SWIM] > maybe i should make a bug report?
<sirukin> if it isn't fixed soon (end of the month), I'll submit a fix.
<sirukin> or attempt to at least
<sirukin> do so
<[Adult_SWIM] > that would be awsome man
<[Adult_SWIM] > you rock
<[Adult_SWIM] > i just switchd from xp 2 weeks ago
<[Adult_SWIM] > and i have never been happyer with an os
<[Adult_SWIM] > cept one of my games won't run no matter what i do :(
<[Adult_SWIM] > it would really rock if i could get one game to run
<[Adult_SWIM] > but i don't know why it wont cause i don't know much about linux
<[Adult_SWIM] > i orderd the linux for dummies books though
<sirukin> heh
<sirukin> why did you do that?
<sirukin> the only real way to learn Unix and it's derivatives is by playing with it.
<sirukin> as for the game, perhaps it needs opengl acceleration
<[Adult_SWIM] > yea but i gotta get another machene to do that
<[Adult_SWIM] > i have this one just the way i want lol
<[Adult_SWIM] > i do have one question though how come i can't get my palm m130 to work with kubuntu?
<sirukin> hopefully somerville32 got his sound working.
<sirukin> tuxmobile.org
<sirukin> check there
<[Adult_SWIM] > kk
<[Adult_SWIM] > how do i log into kubuntu as root?
<[Adult_SWIM] > some of the things i want to change can only be changed as root  or adminastrator
<sirukin> Ubuntu is a rootless env
<[Adult_SWIM] > if there the same lol
<[Adult_SWIM] > ok
<[Adult_SWIM] > so what about administarive login?
<sirukin> just open up a commandline and enter "sudo" before any root commands.
<[Adult_SWIM] > is there such a thing?
<[Adult_SWIM] > what if i want to log into the desktop with administrative control?
<[Adult_SWIM] > i know the sudo commands lol
<[Adult_SWIM] > just not how to manuver through the text stuff lol
<[Adult_SWIM] > and it would be easyer for me to make some of the changes through the gui
<mr_roboto> adult_swim: if you REALLY want to log in as root, just set the root password
<[Adult_SWIM] > i did
<[Adult_SWIM] > when i type sudo than enter my pass thats root right?
<[Adult_SWIM] > brb
<Diablo-D3> has anyone here installed ubuntu lately?
<Tezkah> I just did it this afternoon
<Tezkah> kubuntu, actually
<sirukin> I've just installed Kubuntu yesterday
<Diablo-D3> did you happen to notice a blocksize entry for new ext3 partitions?
<Tezkah> no, sorry
<Diablo-D3> hrm
* Diablo-D3 will have to do it *gasp!* the hardway
<andrewski> damn, i can't remember: how do i tell which package installed a file?
<andrewski> dpkg -something
<Diablo-D3>  /msg dpkg find file
<andrewski> Diablo-D3: is dpkg supposed to respond with some tips?
<Diablo-D3> try joining #debian and doing that
<andrewski> Diablo-D3: ok, thanks.
<andrewski> Diablo-D3: nothing useful. :/
<andrewski> dpkg -S <file>
<andrewski> just asked in #debian (and didn't even get any flames!)
<ice_1963> kubuntu is the best out there :o)
<sirukin> it's nice
<sirukin> and current.
<sirukin> so, yes it is.
<Bicchi> if there a way to run the root account in the middle of a kde session. like the sudo command but instead of the terminal inside kde. hopefully this makes sense.
<Bicchi> like i can erase root files by right cliking with the mouse and is not going to give me problems.
<Bicchi> just run temporary commands i guess.
<sirukin> yes, that's covered on the kubuntu wiki
<sirukin> fire up konqueror
<ice_1963> or mozilla
<Bicchi> do you know what to search for in the wiki
<sirukin> no, konqueror has a run as root option
<sirukin> it's explained in the wiki
<Bicchi> oh ok
<sirukin> browse around, everything in the wiki is worth reading.
<blueyed> woohoo! KDE starts to update in breezy.. :)
<amaro> When browsing through konquorer, I can't copy/paste in some directories because I probably need root access
<amaro> what do you guys do in this case?
<amaro> is there a way to let konquorer have access to all files, without executing "sudo konquorer"
<blueyed> amaro, if you would use Krusader (filecommander), you could fire root-Krusader up.
<amaro> yeah, I may try krusader one day
<amaro> kkathman says it crashes a lot
<blueyed> you could also add a "sudo konqueror" action to the rmb menu and open the folder with that,.
* blueyed HATES it when he presses enter to send a message for example and a dialog pops up (this time from synaptics debconf)....
<blueyed> ..just before.
<amaro> you know.. synaptic sometimes doesn't load up properly
<blueyed> na, that's not the problem.
<Bicchi> can i run a bunch of commands as root without login out. then switch back to my previous login id. without using sudo that is.
<blueyed> There should be a 1s timeout or something before you can "ok" such an "important" diualog.
<blueyed> "sudo -i" or something, Bicchi .. "man sudo".
<ahuman01> i logged in to kde and i can't see my desktop .. no icons .. nothing .. its all there in gnome
<amaro> Where can I find MPlayer codecs for ubuntu package?
<ahuman01> amaro, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats 
<amaro> thank you! something's weird.. someone enabled shadows
<_jago> can any one tell me if the zexmark z710 printer has a linux driver.
<ahuman01> _jago, http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<_jago> thank you
* brdweb is away: Away at the moment
<Drako60> somewhere that it needs it, when i tried to do apt-get remove linux-headers it said it was in /var/lib/dpkg/updates and /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Drako60> but i can't figure out why its telling me it has no space left
* Diablo-D3 installs ubuntu from scratch
<hussam> does anybody here listen to internet radio, I already have one .asf stream link. but I'm looking for other internet radion stations
<Diablo-D3> well
<Diablo-D3> theres di.fm
<Diablo-D3> and oc.ormgas.com
<Diablo-D3> and slayradio.com
<hussam> thanks, I'll try those
<loren> hm
<incubii> hey peoples how things going
<Tezkah> yes!
<Tezkah> I got my wifi working
<Tezkah> but, I'm having some strange issues with KDE's control center
<Tezkah> I cannot enter administrator mode
<Aircobra> Tezkah then launch sudo kcontrol from konsole
* yosef <3 Kubuntu!
<Tezkah> thank you Aircobra , I don't know why it didn't work
* Tezkah <3's kubuntu as well
<Aircobra> Tezkah, yeah, its sortof bug
<yosef> too bad airport extreme isnt supported, but my understanding is thats due to lameness on the part of broadcomm, not kubuntu or linux's fault
<Tezkah> so
<Tezkah> how would change my apt-sources lis...
<Tezkah> oh
<Tezkah> I know how to do that
<amu> yosef: so it is
<yosef> amu: any idea if progress is being made towards a working driver?
<yosef> from the ubuntu forums i was reading that work was being made, but then the the project was being put on hold and looking for someone new to take over the work
<amu> yosef: never, broadcomm do not publish their specs.
<yosef> the nerve...
<Tezkah> so, I'm trying to mount /dev/hda1 so that my user, "ryan", can access the mounted drive
<Aircobra> Tezkah did you check ubuntuguide.org?
<Aircobra> lots of usefull information in a very user-friendly format :)
<amu> Tezkah: that isnt a question of mount option, your folders need the correct flags thats user ryan can access to the mounted dev 
<Tezkah> yeah, see, I set it so that all users can read that directory
<Tezkah> but when it mounts, it reverts back to being root being the only one able to read it
<amu> what did you do, that all users can read that directory?
<Tezkah> I was using Konquerer's permissions
<Tezkah> but I'm sure theres better ways to do it
<harsha> can some one tell me how to change the vaule of PATH variable
<harsha> 
<amu> Tezkah: just do a "sudo chmod u+r /mountpoint" 
<Kamping_in_doze> harsha, temporary or permanant?
<harsha> permanent
<amu> ... user or global 
<harsha> global
<Kamping_in_doze> iirc. export PATH=PATH;/new/value
<Tezkah> ryan@kubuntu:/media$ sudo chmod u+r /media/hda1
<Tezkah> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/hda1': Read-only file system
<Tezkah> ryan@kubuntu:/media$ cd /media/hda1
<Tezkah> bash: cd: /media/hda1: Permission denied
<amu> harsha: edit /etc/profile
<harsha> thanks Kamping_in_doze
<harsha> yeah amu
<dolny> because i have problems with my jabber client: Psi - it doesnt show up on my taskbar, well i think that my taskbar doesnt work at all after upgrading kde-xxx, nothing shows on my taskbar so when i close my communicator's window i can get back to the app
<dolny> can anybody help me ;] 
<amu> Tezkah: you forgot sudo .... 
<dolny> because i have problems with my jabber client: Psi - it doesnt show up on my taskba
<dolny> oops
<Tezkah> amu: but I want to be able to cd in there with my user
<dolny> sorry for double copy
<harsha> thanx amu
<harsha> i was just searching for this sort of file
<amu> Tezkah: run a cd /mnt ; ls -lag 
<amu> Tezkah: run a cd /media ; ls -lag 
<Tezkah> drwxr-xr-x   2 root  4096 2005-05-10 03:10 hd
<Tezkah> er, hda1
<amu> Tezkah: that's correct, run now an "id username"
<Tezkah> a bunch of different groups I belong to
<harsha> hey amu
<harsha> i have added the entry 
<harsha> to /etc/profile
<harsha> how do i get the path
<harsha> without rebootin
<amu> Tezkah: you got it, if you want it'S accessable only by agroup of users, sharing your movies/sounds, create a new group named, sounds, add the users to the group sound, and chgrp sound /media/hdx 
<amu> harsha: just logout, login, than run in a konsole : echo $PATH  
<Tezkah> well, I got it so that it mounted it with me as the owner
<Tezkah> that works
<harsha> yeah 
<transgress> okay anyone have the kde translucency option working?
<yosef> mounting an os x partition under kubuntu, will mount -t hfsplus /dev/hda3 /mnt/osx do the trick?
<amu> yosef: so it is 
<Tezkah> is there an easy way to tell the current cpu frequency?
<amu> grep clock /proc/cpuinfo
<Aircobra> cat /proc/cpuinfo :)
<Tezkah> Firefox... it looks so ugly
<transgress> nah... you are just looking at it wrong
<transgress> but eh try konq heh
<Tezkah> yeah well it looks like it belongs in GNOME
<transgress> that's because it uses gtk
<Tezkah> can you make it look like it belongs in KDE?
<transgress> there is a qt port, but it doesn't work for shit... if you can code c++ you can help move that project along
<Diablo-D3> I can make it look like it belongs in kde
<Diablo-D3> use the plastikfox crystal theme
<amu> Tezkah: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt - Makes your GTK 2 apps look like Qt ones
<Diablo-D3> which makes it look like its using plastik theme
<Diablo-D3> amu: one problem
<Diablo-D3> that engine sucks ass
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:closure] : Roadmap, comments welcome http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuRoadmap | http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh script will fix kdelibs bug | http://www.tuxmagazine.com/ sign up and read the guide on using Konqueror for File Management
<Diablo-D3> its slow, buggy, and some apps wont work with it
<Tezkah> ah, plastikfox is close
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:closure] : Roadmap, comments welcome http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuRoadmap | http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh script will fix kdelibs bug | http://www.tuxmagazine.com/ sign up and read the guide on using Konqueror for File Management(Issue #2)
<Tezkah> actually, its great
<Tezkah> excellent
<amu> Diablo-D3: :) as i know firefox with QT will be soon ready for a test 
<Tezkah> and thanks amu
<transgress> it's ready for testing now... but it doesn't make a good grade
<Tezkah> pretty apps
<Diablo-D3> blah we dont need that
<Tezkah> is gaim even pretty?
<Diablo-D3> we just need all the final rendering bugs hammered out of khtml
<closure> Tezkah, gaim is a normal winodw
<closure> err windwo
<closure> err window
<Diablo-D3> hopefully the acid2 fixes from safari will fix the worst css offenders
<transgress> Tezkah: try kopete if you need qt looking stuff for aim etc
<transgress> i prefer psi myself
<Tezkah> yeah, I'm using kopete right now
<closure> i greatly prefer gaim to any other messenger though
<Diablo-D3> I hate kopete
<closure> kopete is just funky looking
<Diablo-D3> ugh
<closure> Diablo-D3, agreed
<Diablo-D3> worse. kde. software. ever.
<transgress> i like psi... but i mostly use jabber so eh
<Diablo-D3> Im going to switch back to gaim
<closure> Diablo-D3, damn near
<transgress> i had two problems with gaim... 1) it's a bit overkill for just jabber 2) it doesn't play well with others... such as encryption... it only allows the encryption plugins for gaim, instead of using adding the standard encryption methods for jabber so that encryption could easily be used with psi, gabber, gossip, etc... 
<yosef> ive mounted my osx partition, but cant access data in the User dirs due to permissions, any thoughts on the best way around this?
<yosef> id prefer not to change osx permissions, as im sure that runs the risk of unwanted side effects. anyway i can change the ubuntu uid?
<amu> yosef: mount it with option ro, read-only ... and access with root to it 
<dolny> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=166030#post166030
<dolny> please help me with that
<dolny> i described the problem there in order not to flood
<yosef> amu: think i would be alright changing permissions from 700 to 704?
<transgress> so anyone use koffice?
<amu> dolny: best is, submitt an bug to daniels against xorg  
<amu> yosef: not a good idea, next time if you boot osx, you get in trouble ;)
<yosef> ok, thats why i asked, thanks
<closure> Kubuntu needs advertising
<closure> on american television >8-)
<closure> prime time
<closure> lol
<amu> closure: just do it :-) 
<Aircobra> "everyone is invited" :)
<Aircobra> fits even better than Samsung itself
<closure> amu, yeah let me find that 50 million i left around the hosue
<closure> err house
<yosef> maybe one of the factory workers for the big pc makers will 'accidentally' use a kubuntu install cd instead of a windows one, and then millions of people will receive linux as a suprise running on their shiny new comp
<yosef> i bet a lot of people would just think its the new version of windows
<amu> As i heard, HP will start and the first ;) 
<closure> yosef, there is an article on slash dot i think about the linux section of microsoft
<closure> kinda interesting
<closure> they have different flavours running on like 2000 computers or so
<verden01> hey anyone got 3d working with their ATI Radeon card
<amu> closure: let's start, first sell your house/car/computers :) 
* yosef checks the /.
<yosef> i think its sad that my school which is suffering major budget cuts still goes and pays to have winxp and office when theres other options
<yosef> governments and other similar institutions should begin the switching process, cuz then the trickledown will eventually motivate home users to change, or at least consider the alternatives
<closure> amu, alright i might have 750 then possibly get one 30 sec ad on a public broadcast network at 3 am
<amu> closure: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/view/960 Probably HP will soon convinced itself to recommend Kubuntu alongside Ubuntu for installing on their nx notebook series..
<amu> closure: a good start, better than nothing ;) 
<closure> dell dropped 100 million onto redhat the other day
<closure> amu, most definitely
<closure> annnnnnnd UK is getting rid of all microsoft products on it's school computers
<transgress> i'm running ubuntu on my zv5410us HP Pavilion lappy
<transgress> dell the person did... might want to make that clear
<closure> the owner
<closure> i'm pretty sure it wasn't his own money though i think it was the company's
<closure> 100 mil is a lot of personal funds to put on a project
<transgress> closure: it was his own money
<transgress> according to the article
<closure> transgress, wow that's crazy
<closure> can anyone recomend a damn xchat script with easy timestamp configuration
<closure> cause mine simply does not stamp
<transgress> closure: did you tell it to in the preferences?
<closure> yep
<closure> no dice
<closure> wait
<closure> super l33t
<closure> now then
<transgress> umm
<closure> if i can only get rid of this bar and make the window look more like mIRC
<transgress> what just happened?  all i know is i feel dirty
<transgress> gah eww
<closure> transgress, lol i apparently hadn't checked the box
<transgress> wtf would you want it to look like mirc?  that was such crap software i used xchat for windows when i had to use windows
<transgress> closure: but if you really want mirc crap look into kvirc
<closure> mIRC is probably the best IRC client imo
<closure> the most features of anything
<transgress> that's your opinion, but that features comment is BS
<transgress> just so you know
<closure> no it's not
<closure> what has more?
<transgress> what has less?
<closure> every other client
<closure> ?
<transgress> other than handle a shitload of flood i can do just about everything in irssi that mirc can
<closure> irssi is command line is it not?
<transgress> and xchat has just as much
<transgress> yes it is
<closure> then you're already missing window notification
<closure> ease of multiple servers
<transgress> xchat has that
<closure> some what
<transgress> and when it's commandline... you open up two tabs for irssi... that's just as easy
<closure> xchat is definitely the closest in linux
<transgress> not somewhat... it fucking has that
<transgress> closure: exactly how many have you tried on linux?
<closure> transgress, plenty
<closure> if i could get BitchX-GTK to work i think'd be satisfied
<transgress> closure: umm... yeah... 
<closure> but nobody seems to know the command to execute the damn thing
<transgress> closure: it doesn't work... at all... they didn't even try
<closure> transgress, who's they? the developers?
<transgress> yes
<closure> lol
<transgress> why try to make something used mainly for the purpose that it's commandline into a gui...
<closure> *shrugs* i simply like the client
<closure> i'd like to see it gui
<transgress> ...
<transgress> so you've tried xchat and bitchx on linux then huh?
<closure> along with ksirc
<closure> kvirc
<closure> ircii
<closure> i've used plenty of clients as i said
* yosef is enjoying konversation
<closure> BitchX and xchat are my favourites but i'd like to see them combined
<closure> konversation wasn't bad i just didn't reallly care for it's look
<transgress> yeah i use konversation for the gui... need those links for work... but i use irssi on here
<yosef> ic
<transgress> and it looks so very different from xchat
<yosef> yes, irssi is solid, my *nix client of choice
<closure> i don't like how all text in channel, here in x chat, is aligned with this line
<transgress> then change it
<closure> i prefer all the nicks to be one space from the time stamp and then another space after that the text the user typed
<closure> transgress, how?
<closure> j
<transgress> well i think you can play around in the prefs for that, but if not... you have the code
<error403> im using irssi...
<error403> love it
<closure> my my transgress 
<closure> xchat is cool
<error403> but then again, i am using my laptop via ssh, through 2 other computers
<transgress> error403: why?
<closure> error403, yeah i was about to say the same thing
<error403> transgress: why what?
<transgress> why are you ssh'd through 2 computers to get to your lappy? 
<error403> You see, i am at school, using M$ remote desktop to connect to my desktop computer, then using a SSH client on my desktop to connect to my laptop...
<closure> lol
<error403> im not SSH'd through 2 computers, but i am connected through 2 computers
<closure> now that i switch from indent the nicks i don't like it
<closure> lol
<closure> quite annoying once you get use to something
<transgress> error403: might just look into putting putty on a usb mini drive
<error403> transgress: yeah, i know, but i dont have any ports on my router forwarded to my laptop
<transgress> error403: ah i see... 
<transgress> yeah that's how i hide my desktop
<error403> heh
<error403> well, i havent deliberately hidden it
<transgress> i did
<error403> just not got round to pointing anything at it
<transgress> it's like yes... attack my server that is old and has all of 10 files on it plus my website that is backed up
<error403> ping: unknown host 10.0.0.1-
<error403> ...
<error403> PING 10.0.0.1 (10.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<error403> From 10.0.0.10 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<error403> --- 10.0.0.1 ping statistics ---
<error403> 1 packets transmitted, 0 received, +1 errors, 100% packet loss, time 0ms
<error403> O.o
<error403> oops
<error403> dammit, got in the habit of using -o with /exec
<transgress> 6am
<transgress> i should sleep
<error403> heh
<error403> i know the feeling...
<error403> 12 noon - must sleep
<transgress> kinda need to be up at like 12
<error403> :P
<transgress> heh i took a nap during work today
<error403>  hhe
<transgress> they didn't seem to notice
<error403> im waiting till maths, i can sleep theb...
<error403> *then
<yosef> any way to create a persistant home dir the way knoppix does for the livecd?
<transgress> heh yeah school... i slept far more than i was awake
<yosef> or some way to save my configurations
<closure> ok transgress new question
<transgress> so this company that does survey's and shit called me up asking if i'd take part... i kept saying no... and they kept bugging me... so i finally gave in... after harassing the worker... and they send me this shit about what i listen to on the radio... and since i don't... i'm sending the shit back blank... they even sent me like $5 to do it (in cash... in the mail... how weird)
<closure> where would i set xchat to show whois and notices in active windwo
<transgress> closure: ask away
<closure> err window
<transgress> preferences
<closure> can't find that option in there
<transgress> iuno... my lappy has xchat, but this computer doesn't
<transgress> i avoided gnome packages as best as i could 
<Diablo-D3> holy jesus
<error403> Diablo-D3: ???
<Diablo-D3> ubuntu boots faster than my old debian install
<error403> heh
<Diablo-D3> that was fucking fast
<Diablo-D3> amazing
<error403> I can never get Debian to install - it doesnt like my graphics or something
<error403> and it also doesnt like my network
<error403> So I'm screwed
<Diablo-D3> you do realize you're talking nonsense, right?
<error403> am i?
<Diablo-D3> yes.
<error403> Debian is a pain for me
<error403> I always get the 'no screens found' on startx
<transgress> did you configure x?
<transgress> and error403 pay no mind to Diablo-D3 ... he's not all there upstairs if you know what i mean.
<error403> It configures it in the installation...
<transgress> it doesn't toss any errors?
<error403> i told it to install the 'nv' driver, coz i have an nvidia card...
<error403> and i think there is a question about LCD screens
<error403> and i say yes there
<transgress> you ever try apting the nvidia drivers?
<error403> coz it is one.
<error403> i cant
<error403> it doesnt recognise my network interface
<transgress> ah because it doesn't like your network... 
<error403> at all
<transgress> heh
<error403> >.<
<error403> I use KLubuntu coz it actually works...
<transgress> yeah it doesn't like my card either... did you use netinstall?
<transgress> i like debian
<error403> How the hell do you netinstall if the kernel shit on your face when it sees your network interface?
<transgress> but it doesn't like my server... but i think ima try to get woody on it
<transgress> error403: well i didn't know if you went all the way through or not...
<error403> yeah, i tried it
<error403> going to try again tonight....
<transgress> i stick with kubuntu on my desktop because i like xorg on it
<transgress> but i don't even keep X on my server so eh
<error403> heh
<error403> yeah, Debian would work fine for a remote box for me maybe, if it didnt hate my network
<error403> but X? no chance
<error403> >.<
<error403> i dont know what to do about that, coz i really wanna run debian
<transgress> i've got ubuntu on my lappy, but i'm seriously thinking about putting fedora core 4 on it when it comes out
<error403> and by the way, has anyone else found that getting linux onto a laptop can be 5 times harder than on a desktop?
<transgress> not really
<transgress> just kind of depends on the laptop
<error403> Yeah, i might try FC4 when it comes out, as long as they can switch the annoying RHN thing off...
<transgress> the bigger the name the easier it tends to be
<transgress> you aren't on the rhn with fedora
<error403> well, debian doesnt work on either my desktop or my laptop
<transgress> i like fedora because it's community driven... 
<Diablo-D3> heh
<error403> Yeha
<error403> but
<transgress> what kind of lappy
<Diablo-D3> why bother running debian
<Diablo-D3> just use ubuntu
<error403> true
<error403> but
<error403> i hate Kubuntu for one reason at the mo...  My kernel is ancient...
<Diablo-D3> um
<transgress> the kubuntu kernel isn't ancient
<Diablo-D3> then upgrade it
<error403> yeah
<Diablo-D3> ubuntu has 2.6.10
<error403> i wanna upgrade to the latest
<transgress> it's like fucking 2.6.10 i think
<error403> but the fucking this wont boot
<transgress> error403: then go for it
<closure> error403, what are you talking about?
<transgress> the new kernel won't?
<Diablo-D3> did you install ubuntu's version of 2.6.10?
<closure> oh wow
<error403> its impossible to get it to boot, using any method i have found, and using any method that has worked before...
<closure> i'm on 2.6.19
<transgress> getting what to boot?
<closure> err 2.6.10
<error403> 2.6.19 = development, right?
<Diablo-D3> closure: ... there is no such kernel
<error403> lol
<transgress> he said err
<Diablo-D3> 2.6.19 doesnt exist goddamnit
<error403> OH
<error403> lol
<error403> im trying to compile 2.6.11.8
<Diablo-D3> 2.6.12 doesnt even exist yet
<transgress> remember what i said about ignoring Diablo-D3 ... he's a troll... 
<error403> lol
<error403> ok
<Diablo-D3> dont compile your own kernels
<transgress> error403: well if it doesn't boot then you did something wrong
<Diablo-D3> you're too stupid to do it right
<error403> ...
* error403 switched on /ignore Diablo-D3 
<transgress> error403: you just keep trying... it's okay to fuck a kernel up as much as you want... you will eventually get it
<Diablo-D3> unless you know how to properly debianize a kernel, you'll just fuck your system up.
<error403> transgress: i know that
<closure> -closure- VERSION xchat 2.4.1 Linux 3.2.6-5-386 [i686/448.28MHz] 
<error403> I have used
<Diablo-D3> hah
<closure> >8-)
<error403> mm
<transgress> how are you gonna fuck your system up?  all you have to do is boot the old kernel... ass
<Diablo-D3> closure: I bet once error403 reboots, he wont ever come back
<error403> well, i have used Mepis which is debian-based
<transgress> error403: i think he has me on ignore... do me a favor and ask him how that can fuck up your system when you can go to the old kernel?
<error403> and that never had a problem with new kernels
<transgress> bleh ima get on my lappy
<error403> Well then Diablo-D3, could you please tell me what is so fundamental that i am missing?
<closure> Diablo-D3, that's cause he's not on kernel 3.2.6
<Diablo-D3> rtfm.
<error403> ...
<closure> man konq is a pain
<Diablo-D3> which reminds me
<Diablo-D3> soon as I reinstall everything I need to build a new kernel
<Diablo-D3> 2.6.12-rcx-mmy
<closure> rcx?
<ircbot_> man Diablo-D3 you really gotta stop talking shit... if you fuck up a kernel ... you aren't gonna kill the system... you can boot to the old kernel
<Diablo-D3> ircbot_: not true
<ircbot_> umm... i do it on a regular basis
<ircbot_> not true my ass
<Diablo-D3> ircbot_: if he attempts to follow the instructions that come with the kernel, he'll attempt to use lilo.
<Diablo-D3> LILO THE MACHINE KILLER! RAWR!
<ircbot_> done it with lilo and grub
<Diablo-D3> shush ;)
<Diablo-D3> ircbot_: atleast with lilo you can accidently eat your /vmlinuz.old link
<Diablo-D3> and then you're fucked
<ircbot_> i somehow think you don't know what the fuck you are talking about.  best way to learn a new kernel is to compile it wrong... then have to start over again.
<ircbot_> Diablo-D3: umm... don't name them the same?
<Diablo-D3> ircbot_: I've been compiling kernels longer than you've used linux, kthxbye
<ircbot_> Diablo-D3: making a statement when you know nothing about me... shows ignorance.
<Diablo-D3> okay then, what was the first kernel you booted?
<ircbot_> Diablo-D3: do i need to answer?  you've shown your ignorance and you're making shit up... you can boot different kernels... my server has 3 on it... with lilo
<ircbot_> telling someone they are too stupid to compile kernels
<Diablo-D3> Lets try this again. What was the first kernel you booted?
<ircbot_> when that's the easiest way to learn... 
<ircbot_> it doesn't matter... you have already made shit up so regardless of what i say what proof do i have that you won't make more shit up?
<Diablo-D3> Afraid to admit it was 2.2? maybe even 2.4?
<ircbot_> not in the least... because it doesn't matter
<Diablo-D3> And by saying 'made shit up' just proves you're just looking for a fight.
<ircbot_> no... i'm not looking for a fight.  you made shit up.  you said you couldn't boot multiple kernels... that it would fuck up your system.
<Diablo-D3> So, yes, if he doesn't follow the instructions, he can, infact, bork his system
<Diablo-D3> And I never said you couldnt boot multiple kernels
<error403> i use GRUB, not LILO ...
<transgress> 06:20 < ircbot_> man Diablo-D3 you really gotta stop talking shit... if you
<transgress>                  fuck up a kernel ... you aren't gonna kill the system... you
<transgress>                  can boot to the old kernel
<transgress> 06:21 < Diablo-D3> ircbot_: not true
<Diablo-D3> atleast error403 (hopefully) has a handy boot disk
<ircbot_> that looks like you said it to me
<Diablo-D3> ie, the live cd
<ircbot_> why do you need the livecd?
<ircbot_> you can _boot_ the _old_ kernel
<Diablo-D3> ircbot_: no, I said he would follow the kernel instructions which recommend lilo
* Diablo-D3 whacks ircbot_ 
<Diablo-D3> pay attention
<ircbot_> i said "you can boot the old kernel"  you said "ircbot_: not true"
<Diablo-D3> if he _somehow_ fucks everything up, including the old kernel, then he needs the boot the system somehow
<Diablo-D3> I said not true _but_
<Diablo-D3> I've seen people rm /boot/*
<error403> yes...
<ircbot_> well no shit... fucking up all kernel options you have can make your system not work?!  wow!  no shit.
<error403> well, i'm not THAT stupid...
<Diablo-D3> trying to install their own kernel because they couldnt rtfm.
<Diablo-D3> ergo, error403 needs to rtfm.
<ircbot_> and i've seen people rm -rf / too, but it's not something you see in any directions...
<error403> i did that the other week
<ircbot_> Diablo-D3: you didn't even tell him to read the directions.  you told him that he was too stupid to do it and not to even try.
<error403> on purpose
<error403> with my windows partition mounted
<error403> and then i installed kubuntu
<Diablo-D3> error403: hah
<error403> yes, it was deliberate though
<Diablo-D3> ircbot_: if hes asking how to do it, then he isnt smart enough to do it.
<error403> i wanted to wipe my computer
<ircbot_> Diablo-D3: you can learn by asking.  this is a fucking help channel.
<Diablo-D3> ircbot_: its been that way since day one.
<error403> and i did it as an experiment to see how long linux lives under that kind of abuse
<Diablo-D3> no, #kernelnewbies on oftc is a fucking help channel
<ircbot_> Diablo-D3: no it hasn't... i learned how to compile by asking and reading...
<ircbot_> umm... see how this channel has only one # on it?  makes it an official kubuntu help channel on freenode
<error403> Diablo-D3: with all due respect to your age, you are acting like... well, a 12-year-old webdesigner
<transgress> that's because he more than likely is.
<error403> heh
<Diablo-D3> 12 year olds can webdesign?
<error403> apparentlyso...
<ircbot_> i did
<error403> i didnt, i started at 15
<Diablo-D3> <blink>LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!</blink>
<transgress> it was so popular the fbi went to it heh
<error403> but found i was lame at desing, and had a talent for scripting in PHP
<Diablo-D3> I learned html2 at around that age
<error403> well, i have a talent for programming most languages i try
<transgress> no he didn't
<error403> which is why i am doing Software engineering at Uni next year
<Diablo-D3> raise your hand if you think css is the best thing to ever happen to web developing
* error403 raises hand tenatively
<Diablo-D3> back in my day, we didnt have css, AND WE LIKED IT
<error403> it is and it isnt - replacing tables with css can be a bitch
<error403> but for styling, it is
<Diablo-D3> and we trudged up hill, in the snow, barefoot, to the terminal each day!
<transgress> back in his day my ass
<error403> Back in his day?
<error403> you mean like last week
<error403> when he was too retarded to see that the whole snow thing wasnt necessaary
<Diablo-D3> btw, css tables arnt too difficult
<Diablo-D3> my blog uses them, but I'm not entirely sure if I'm happy with them
<error403> depends what you are trying to achieve, and which browsrs you want it to work in...
<Diablo-D3> http://shadowconflict.blogspot.com/
<error403> http://local.dotphp.org/dotphp/ is a layout i am working on, does what i want it to in FF, but not in IE
<Diablo-D3> and for the record, only moz does it right
<Diablo-D3> heh, IE is officially not compatible with the internet.
<transgress> wait a second... he was talking all kinds of shit about moz and ff the other night and how he never used them...
<transgress> herm
<Diablo-D3> no text/xml support for xhtml
<Diablo-D3> no transparent pngs
<Diablo-D3> it doesnt even have complete css 1 support
<error403> i know IE sucks
<transgress> <meta name="generator" content="Blogger" />
<Diablo-D3> and its very buggy for rarely used html4 tag
<Diablo-D3> *tags
<error403> but face facts... on a site for webdesign, half the visitors are still using IE
<Diablo-D3> its so bad, when viewing my blog, IE warns the user to upgrade to firefox
<ircbot_> now i thought you hated moz and firefox Diablo-D3 ...
<error403> you did tha too?
<Diablo-D3> error403: I think everyone has
<ircbot_> for konqeuror
<Diablo-D3> ircbot_: konq's css rendering bugs used to hit my blog pretty bad
<Diablo-D3> its not as bad as it used to be, but its still not acceptable
<error403> heh
<error403> using elinks via SSH, it dont render too well at all...
<ircbot_> but ... wow... makes me look at all the hate going to ff and moz the other night in an entirely different light
<ircbot_> i wonder if i still have those logs...
<Diablo-D3> it should render perfectly, error403 
<Diablo-D3> its all css formatted
<Diablo-D3> ie, turn css, you have plain text.
<error403> elinks
<error403> lol
<Diablo-D3> yup, I heard you the first time
<Diablo-D3> you should be seeing plain text
<error403> it doesnt do the positioning
<error403> lol
<error403> yes
<error403> i do
<error403> but
<Diablo-D3> nope, it shouldnt do poisitioning
<Diablo-D3> it shouold be plain as hell
<error403> no positioning with CSS, but it does with tables
<error403> lol
<error403> hmmm
<Diablo-D3> except Im not using tables
<Diablo-D3> mwhahaha.
<error403> maybe they should make elinks css-compliant
<Diablo-D3> Im using... CSS TABLES!
<error403> i know
<Diablo-D3> *insert evil laugh*
<error403> thats what i am trying to do with mine
<Diablo-D3> css tables are possibly the most evil thing invented
<error403> and like i said, it only renders in some browsers
<Diablo-D3> and they work so well
<Diablo-D3> well, in firefox atleast
<Diablo-D3> and opera breaks the same way konq 3.4 does
<ircbot_> well if you make your site for ff, why did you talk so much shit about ff?  
<ircbot_> i'm really trying to understand
<Diablo-D3> because I didnt make it for ff
<Diablo-D3> I made it for standards compliant browsers.
<ircbot_> which wouldn't include your browser of choice?  and you even have an ff link on your page...
<Diablo-D3> khtml just simply isnt standards compliant enough to display it right =/
<Diablo-D3> ircbot_: you're missing one small thing
<transgress> error403: i just don't like him so much if you can't tell
<Diablo-D3> there is no spread konq campaign
<transgress> because he is a troll
<Diablo-D3> and I want msie off the net
<ircbot_> yes, but you were saying ff sucks... so umm... why spread it if it sucks?
<Diablo-D3> because it is godlike compared to msie
<Diablo-D3> remember, just because I say it sucks, doesnt mean I say it sucks goatballs.
<ircbot_> ...
<Diablo-D3> firefox lightly sucks
<verden01> who sucks goatballs lol
<ircbot_> okay of the available browsers... it can display your site
<ircbot_> but oh konq is the greatest!
<Diablo-D3> ircbot_: bingo =(
<Diablo-D3> ircbot_: Im screwed anyhow
<ircbot_> but spread ff!
<Diablo-D3> I love the konq ui
<Diablo-D3> but khtml isnt compliant enough
<Diablo-D3> and it isnt available for windows and osx
<ircbot_> safari is built with khtml actually
<Diablo-D3> yes it is
<Diablo-D3> but its still no konq
<Diablo-D3> 90% of konq's coolness is from the ui
<ircbot_> ... so theme over usability?
<error403> konqeror?
<Diablo-D3> no, usability over theme
<error403> it sucks, i hate it!
<ircbot_> umm you can't use it on your site
<Diablo-D3> ircbot_: type gg: foo in the url bar
<ircbot_> error403: don't troll like some people
<error403> lol
<Diablo-D3> yes, ircbot_, we've gone over this
<ircbot_> Diablo-D3: it's called an alias... you realize it can be done with firefox too right?
<Diablo-D3> it can be done in firefox with an extention, sure
<error403> well, in my experience, the first thing i do is 'apt-get install mozilla-firefox'
<Diablo-D3> but I'd like to see you get an extention to make firefox render faster
<ircbot_> Diablo-D3: what happens if you want something extra in konq?
<mikl> firefox still has serious performance-issues, though
<Diablo-D3> thats the whole thing, I dont want anything extra
<Diablo-D3> infact the last peiece I wanted, ad block, is now in trunk.
<mikl> it takes ages to start if you have more than a few extensions
<mikl> Diablo-D3: is ad blocking coming for konq?
<ircbot_> Diablo-D3: keyword is yet... 
<Diablo-D3> yup
<Diablo-D3> mikl: should be in 3.5
<verden01> is skype available for kubuntu?
<mikl> that is sweet
<ircbot_> verden01: it's available for linux
<mikl> verden01: you can get it off skype.com
<verden01> thanx
<ircbot_> anyways... ima not feed the troll and go to bed instead
<verden01> what about AMD64?
<Diablo-D3> I cant wait until the acid2 changes for khtml get merged, though
* Diablo-D3 is really hoping the rendering bugs get fixed
<mikl> verden01: afaik, it's only available in x86 yet
<Diablo-D3> for those that dont understand, acid2 is one of the more difficult css tests to pass
<ircbot_> verden01: look into running 32 bit apps on 64 bit machines
<Diablo-D3> firefox passes it, opera doesnt, and safari's khtml tree does now
<mikl> verden01: but that should run on amd64 :)
<ircbot_> Diablo-D3: you shouldn't treat people as though they are stupid... makes you look bad.
<error403> well guys, im off, got stuff i need to do
<error403> i hate school
<Diablo-D3> and msie commits suicide over it
<Diablo-D3> aaand
<Diablo-D3> Im going to bed
<Diablo-D3> night all
<transgress> yes ms is just running scared... with it's 95% market share
<closure> whoa
<buti> howto report bugs in kubuntu?
<verden01> i'll try it
<amu> buti: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<BurgerMann> is there any difference in particular between KDE and Kubuntu
<transgress> kubuntu is a distro
<transgress> kde is a desktop environment
<transgress> kubuntu includes kde
<BurgerMann> oh
<transgress> kde does not include kubuntu
<Tm_Balor> :p
<mikl> kubuntu is probably one of the sweetest distros carrying KDE :)
<BurgerMann> thought kubuntu was a modified KDE desktop fit for ubuntu
<Tm_Balor> slightly modified
<Tm_Balor> basicly only some graphics
<Tm_Balor> and some defaults
<amu> rocks, kde 3.4.1 will be tagged at 23th May 2005
<Tm_Balor> :o
<Tm_Balor> oh yeah \o/
<buti> damn... bugzilla is extremely slow for me
<Tm_Balor> or you are extremely slow for bugzilla ;--p
<Tm_Balor> wups
<snowcrash> hi
<snowcrash> gotta ask a lame question _
<snowcrash> how to install licq on kubuntu 
<snowcrash> it tells me i have to use alien
<snowcrash> to convert it to a debian package
<Riddell> snowcrash: use kopete?
<Riddell> sudo apt-get install licq-plugin-kde  should work
<Kamping_in_doze> alien -i rpmfilename.rpm
<snowcrash> ah kopete looks fine
<snowcrash> how can i get a a list of public packages 
<snowcrash> like eclipse java and so on 
<snowcrash> and choose which one to install 
<snowcrash> by the command line
<Riddell> snowcrash: apt-cache search foo
<Kamping_in_doze> apt-cache search "file"
<Kamping_in_doze> yeh*^^
<Riddell> snap
<snowcrash> ok :)
<Kamping_in_doze> must be right ;)
<snowcrash> bash: pt-cache: command not found
<Kamping_in_doze> Apt
<snowcrash> works 
<snowcrash> and now how to install one 
<Kamping_in_doze> apt-get install
<snowcrash> ok
<Kamping_in_doze> have you updated?
<snowcrash> last question 
<Kamping_in_doze> apt-get update
<snowcrash> no but i will 
<snowcrash> how to change the keyboard mapping to a different countrz
<snowcrash> haha
<snowcrash> as u can see
<Kamping_in_doze> german keyboard?
<Kamping_in_doze> qwertz?
<snowcrash> yes
<Kamping_in_doze> lol. cool
<snowcrash> i need the german mep 
<snowcrash> map 
<snowcrash> not the engl which i have acutallz 
<Kamping_in_doze> i have a portugese keyboard somewhere
<snowcrash> not that its that bad but it confuses me 
<Kamping_in_doze> sorry, not sure how to in kubuntu
<Kamping_in_doze> itll be somewhere in the controll center
<Kamping_in_doze> i expect.
<snowcrash> damn ubuntu seem to rock 
<Kamping_in_doze> you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<snowcrash> kubuntu
<snowcrash> i like kde
<Kamping_in_doze> ok. i know where to look in ubuntu ;)
<snowcrash> well im a coder, i admire i used windows before 
<snowcrash> because of all mediacoding i do
* Kamping_in_doze weeps. :'( in in windows now
<snowcrash> guess i still  have to use it 
<snowcrash> but i will change to linux whenever its possible
<Kamping_in_doze> i put windows back on so i could get rid of my ntfs partitions, adn then it goes. totaly :)
<snowcrash> anywaz the driver support doesnt seem to be a problem anzmore
<Kamping_in_doze> not for most stuff
<snowcrash> well yeah
<snowcrash> i like to do all further java stuff with lnx 
<Kamping_in_doze> you do java?
<snowcrash> zes
<snowcrash> haha
<snowcrash> yes
<snowcrash> i do flash as well, mobile java development and j2se ee 
<snowcrash> www.gerhardzeissl.net :(
<snowcrash> www.gerhardzeissl.net :)
<snowcrash> this keys man 
<snowcrash> u died now ?
<snowcrash> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<snowcrash> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<snowcrash> hmm
<snowcrash> but im root
<snowcrash> re
<snowcrash> i have another kubuntu question 
<Kamping_in_doze> lol
<snowcrash> it never asked me for some root password during the installation process
<snowcrash> just a user and its pass
<snowcrash> is this user the root as well 
<Kamping_in_doze> yes.
<Kamping_in_doze> you use sudo
<snowcrash> sudo _
<Kamping_in_doze> in a terminal type "sudo command"
<Kamping_in_doze> then YOUR password
<Kamping_in_doze> when you launch config apps, you use your password
<Kamping_in_doze> other users cant edit stuff by default
<snowcrash> is
<snowcrash> ic
<Kamping_in_doze> to add other users to root access
<snowcrash> means that always when i plan to congig apps and stuff i have to use sudo 
<snowcrash> before
<Kamping_in_doze> $editor /etc/sudoers
<Kamping_in_doze> yes
<Kamping_in_doze> sudo will remember your password for 5 minutes after you first enter it
<snowcrash> still get
<snowcrash> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<snowcrash> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Kamping_in_doze> what did you type
<snowcrash> apt-get install firefox
<Kamping_in_doze> sudo
<Kamping_in_doze> sudo apt-get install firefox
<snowcrash> oh
<Kamping_in_doze> if you make a system wide change, you need sudo
<snowcrash> E: Couldn't find package firefox
<snowcrash> ok 
<snowcrash> well at least it worked 
<Kamping_in_doze> your sources list is not complete,
<Kamping_in_doze> try
<Kamping_in_doze> sudo apt-get update
<Kamping_in_doze> then if that doesnt help, you need to edit your sources list
<snowcrash> works 
<Kamping_in_doze> cool
<snowcrash> yeah even keyboard works now 
<snowcrash> cool dude 
<snowcrash> u made my day :)
<Kamping_in_doze> :) no sweat. have fun
<snowcrash> thnx cyas :) 
<nanomad> uh..uh...
<nanomad> there were some probles while updating kdelibs4....
<nanomad> im using breezy...anyone got this?
<Kamping_in_doze> does "sudo apt-get -f install" 
<Kamping_in_doze> find any problems it can fix?
<nanomad> mmh...let me ssh in that box...
<nanomad> ok..it worked...thx...im really dumb today ;)
<Kamping_in_doze> ;) its cool
<Kamping_in_doze> happens to all of us :(
<nanomad> :(
<anglophobe> whats the root password on the live cd?
<Kamping_in_doze> there is none
<anglophobe> so I type su then enter, and enter no pass?
<Kamping_in_doze> no, sudo -s
<Kamping_in_doze> and no password
<nanomad> or sudo /bin/bash
<Kamping_in_doze> or sudo bash
<anglophobe> ahh ok
<mp3j> hello 2 all
<Kamping_in_doze> hi
<medication> hello everyone...
<medication> has anyone addressed the install problem of stalling at 25% during the "Configuring apt..."?
<medication> here's a thread for reference: http://tinyurl.com/dkt46
<medication> anyone awake here?
* medication grins
<Riddell> medication: never heard of the problem, always worked for me
<medication> I'm wondering what the actual problem is...
<Riddell> not kubuntu specific according to that forum thread
<medication> or at least how I can resolve it... I was able to install the ubuntu base system (at least i think i did)
<medication> Riddell: cheers... i guess i'll try #ubuntu channel again
<amaro> Anyone know of a repository where mplayer 2.8 can be had?
<Kamping_in_doze> isnt it in one of the 4 main ones?
<KaiL> 2.8? uhm, there's only a 1.0pre7 or so ;)
<amaro> yeah, Im looking for 2.8.. it let's you right-click it when embedded in webpages
<Tm_Balor> errrr
* Kamping_in_doze re reads question
<Kamping_in_doze> there is no 2.8 afaik
<amaro> ok.. hehe... someone said there is in the #ubuntu... let me go check if he's right
<Tm_Balor> hmm, he means mozilla-mplayer plugin version number
<Tm_Balor> am I right?
<amaro> maybe... my guess, that's what actually needs to be upgraded
<amaro> yeah.. there is no 2.8 version for mplayer
<amaro> you're right
<amaro> it's the mozilla plugin
<amaro> http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<amaro> What should I do? Should I download the tar.gz, or find the repo that contains the 2.8 version?
<Tm_Balor> damn I'm good
<amaro> hehehe
<Tm_Balor> heh, it's up to yours
<Tm_Balor> if you know how to compile, just go for it
<amaro> if I download it and install it manually... would it be added to synaptic?
<Tm_Balor> ehm
<_david> so, does kdelibs break for everyone or just me?
<_david> on upgrade
<_david> anyone?
<Kamping_in_doze> is that the one with the fix in the title?
<_david> hah, so it is
<_david> but id rather wait for an official fix from ubuntu
<Kamping_in_doze> :D
<_ReDRuM_> how can you tell why a package is being kept back by apt-get upgrade?
<_ReDRuM_> _david: look at the fix script it doesnt do anything magical its very simple
<_david> redrum_: true, but do you think the repo will be fixed soon?
<_ReDRuM_> i dunno i didnt have problems with it...
<_david> _ReDRuM_: what do you mean? the update didn't affect your computer or you used the script?
<_ReDRuM_> well what the script is supposed to fix is blatently missing on my pc
<_ReDRuM_> but i havent noticed any problems
<_ReDRuM_> mind you im using breezy not hoary
<_david> _ReDRuM_: ah
<_ReDRuM_> i want to know why its keeping packages back when i do apt-get upgrade
<_ReDRuM_> cause if i do apt-get install it doesnt mind installing the newer versions but id like to know why first
<_david> _ReDRuM_: i'll just avoid the hassle and wait until they fix the repo i guess. i'm in no rush to update kde
<_ReDRuM_> anyone know how you can find out why?
<_david> _ReDRuM_: are you sure the packages you're upgrading aren't failing to install?
<_ReDRuM_> oisutuve
<_ReDRuM_> er
<_ReDRuM_> positive
<_ReDRuM_> The following packages have been kept back:
<_ReDRuM_> says that gives a list doesnt try and install them
<_david> _ReDRuM_: hm, that's odd
<_ReDRuM_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 20 not upgraded.
<_david> _ReDRuM_: why not upgrade to hoary?
<_ReDRuM_> cause breezy is newer than hoary
<_ReDRuM_> its the development system
<_david> _ReDRuM_: oh
<_ReDRuM_> i was using hoary before
<GameCat> afternoon all
<_david> _ReDRuM_: well why not downgrade to hoard? :D
<_ReDRuM_> i like new software
<_david> *hoary
<_ReDRuM_> and i want to recompile most of kubuntu cause i miss gentoos speed so i might as well get the newer gcc, etc first :)
<_david> _ReDRuM_: gotcha, hoary is pretty up to date
<_ReDRuM_> at least wanting to compile the x server
<_ReDRuM_> eh its ok
<_ReDRuM_> i want gcc 4 really :P
<_david> _ReDRuM_: yeah, i'm not a programmer
<_david> _ReDRuM_: although i did just take a java class at my uni
<_ReDRuM_> heh
<_ReDRuM_> meh
<Tm_c> hullo
<GameCat> hi
<Tm_c> hmm, my mobilephone seems to be too slow for irc
<Tm_c> ok I'm off
<paulproteus> Hey, any PPC laptop users in here?
<paulproteus> I ask because I'm having trouble with KDE startup and pbbuttonsd.
<retro> Anybody tried Splashy? 
<KaiL> what's that?
<retro> It's a program that gives you graphical bootup in K/ubuntu, pretty nice :)
<KaiL> URL for infos?
<retro> http://wiki.nanofreesoft.org/index.php/Splashy
<cAsTeL> Hi all
<cAsTeL> this chanel is in english ar french ?
<bhna> english
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Congratulations \sh on becoming an Ubuntu Member | http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh script will fix kdelibs bug | http://www.tuxmagazine.com/ sign up and read the guide on using Konqueror for File Management(Issue #2)
<amu> \sh: you're invited to visit #k-d ;)
<snowcrash> re
<snowcrash> how to mount a hdd 
<amu>               ^^^^
<snowcrash> or different partition 
<amu> also "mount" 
<snowcrash> forgot its a win partition
<amu> type media:/ in you konqueror and tell me what you see 
<snowcrash> some harddisc icons appear 
<snowcrash> but if i click on some of the partitions it writes, not possible to mount
<amu> go with you mouse over the ican and right-click 
<snowcrash> yeah 
<snowcrash> thats what i did
<snowcrash> and i choose mount
<bhna> snowcrash: insert /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs ro,user,noauto,umask=0002,nls=utf8 0 0 for your win partition, chande hda1 to your partition. look at media folder and mount the win partion
<bhna> snowcrash in your fstab
<amu> bhna: too late he left :) 
<bhna> :-(
<bhna> to slow
<amu> err too fast, he has no patience 
<snowcrash> another one :)
<snowcrash> is there a linux programm within i can hide unhide partions 
<snowcrash> partitions
<snowcrash> got a nice error now on the second os 
<snowcrash> so it wont boot anymore
<insanekane> "unhide" ?
<insanekane> what do u mean hide/unhide ?
<snowcrash> good question :) 
<snowcrash> i have to edit the boot record of the hd i think 
<insanekane> ok ....
<snowcrash> dont know 
<snowcrash> i installed kubuntu now win doesnt work anymore
<insanekane> oho ... did u make the partitions properly ?
<insanekane> (usually, it works quite well)
<snowcrash> yes
<snowcrash> but i did them with partition magic
<insanekane> oh hmm ..
<snowcrash> and it told me that its goin to hide the partititon 
<snowcrash> guess thats the prob 
<snowcrash> http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic7746.html
<insanekane> dunno what the problem could be ... just last week, i installed kubuntu about 4 machines with windows on them and there wasnt any problem whatsoever
<snowcrash> i would need to edit the boot disk record :)
<snowcrash> i was even curious why it did hide the partition 
<snowcrash> and what that means
<insanekane> snowcrash: yep ... and the partition table as well in highest probability
<snowcrash> is there a dos emulatotion on linx 
<ghetek> I want to install a typing tutor, its called "ten thumbs typing tutor" its on my system and its called "tttt30.tgz.gz" i think i need to use something called dpkg? right? please help me install this.
<uniq> anyone using kubuntu on ibook/powerbook ? - thinking of getting one of them.. probably a ibook 12".. 
<insanekane> ghetek: tar zxvf ttt30tgz.gz
<ghetek> insane, thank you
<insanekane> ghetek: if u have a source archive, then do ./configure and then make (within the directory extracted by tar in the earlier command)
<insanekane> ghetek: if you dont have a source archive ... then, well, then, maybe the executable is inside the extracted directory somewhere
<saif> hello every1
<saif> are the kubuntu repositories the same as the ones for ubuntu hoary??
<saif> if not where can i find them?
<insanekane> saif: they are the same
<ghetek> insane, it worked great! thank you
<ghetek> and thank you to the room
<snowcrash> but tar doesnt install the prog right ?
<ghetek> no it doesnt
<insanekane> nope, tar doesnt install anything ... its like zip on windows
<ghetek> where should i put the files? just to keep organized
<insanekane> ghetek: was it a source archive ?
<saif> l
<saif> any1? kubuntu repositories??
<insanekane> [23:18]  <saif> if not where can i find them?
<insanekane> [23:18]  <insanekane> saif: they are the same
<ghetek> it opened to a few files and an executable that works
<insanekane> saif: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<insanekane> ghetek: ok in that case ... thats it ....
<saif> insanekane: thanks
<blueyed> Has anyone both evaluated xchat and Konversion? Opinions?
<insanekane> blueyed: konvi seems much better to me :)
<blueyed> insanekane, I've just discovered it. Will give it a run than.. :)
<insanekane> blueyed: :)
<blueyed> isn't there a default server list, insanekane ?
<insanekane> umm ... i think there is
<insanekane> blueyed: no ur right .... it isnt there in kubuntu i guess 
<blueyed> but it is with default KDE's Konversation?
<insanekane> i think so ...
<insanekane> i remember there being a server list
<blueyed> You are not on breezy, are you?
<insanekane> nope ... hoary
<blueyed> ok, might have been that it got broken somehow..
<insanekane> *maybe*
<ghetek> roar... i cant "man --html=konqueror wget"
<blueyed> There seems to be only Freenode.. somehow I just had an empty entry there..
<blueyed> ghetek, but --html=firefox neither, or can you?
<insanekane> ghetek: why dont u try man:/wget in konqueror itself ?
<ghetek> is firefox installed here?
<ghetek> oh i hadnt known that existed
<insanekane> ghetek: well, there are *loads* of ioslaves
<ghetek> oh that last one worked
<ghetek> thanks!
<insanekane> ghetek: thank the great KDE devels dude :)
<ghetek> im trying to make a script that installs this typing tutor program
<insanekane> oho ..
<insanekane> ghetek: a better show would be to make a debian package for it
<ghetek> and im trying to do as much of it by myself as i can
<insanekane> ghetek: that way, we can all enjoy it :)
<ghetek> but the typing program i shareware
<insanekane> so ?
<ghetek> and i am brand new to linux
<ghetek> baby steps!
<insanekane> hehe ...
<insanekane> yes ... try the debian women website ... there are some *very* good docs ..
<insanekane> i was surprised it was that easy
<ghetek> will do
<insanekane> best of luck :)
<ghetek> ty
<blueyed> insanekane, what about Konvi's default font.. xft.. I don't seem to have it installed..
<insanekane> xft is not a font
<insanekane> at least, i havent heard of a font like that
<blueyed> I also thought of this..
<insanekane> for me the default seems to be Bitstream Vera
<blueyed> insanekane, try Deja Vu then.. it's an enhanced Bitstream font.. I love it.
<insanekane> oho ... i will look at it
<ghetek> not sure what im doing wrong here
<ghetek>         wget<font size="3"> --tries=25 --no-clobber --progress=bar --limit-rate=100k www.kindlypc.ath.cx/linuxinstalls/tttt30.tgz.gz | tar zxvf tttt30.tgz.gz  </font>
<ghetek> oops, let me pastebin
<ghetek> http://pastebin.com/282266
<insanekane> whats the error ?
<ghetek> it only dls
<ghetek> it doesnt extract
<ghetek> but when it is done dling and you run the sh again then it installs
<ghetek> i want it to do it all at once
<sirukin> ghetek, I want to stick my penis in your ear.....all at once
<insanekane> hehe
<gdh> Whoa, maybe I should go out and then come back in again...
<insanekane> ghetek: why dont u do it as 2 steps dude ?
<glass-eye> anyone know of a quick how to on updating to an SMP kernel?
<ghetek> i dont know how
<sirukin> glass-eye, compile it yourself?
<glass-eye> :D
<sirukin> okay
<sirukin> gtg
<insanekane> ghetek: err ... remove the "|" thats in between the 2 commands ... and place the second "tar" command on the second line
<sirukin> ghetek, keep that ear warm
<ghetek> is my  syntax ok?
<insanekane> syntax is fine
<ghetek> cool
* blueyed likes Konversation..
<blueyed> Go Konversation go.. :)
* ghetek likes gaim
* blueyed uses Gaim for ICQ.
* ghetek uses gaim for everything
<blueyed> wow.. ;)
<ghetek> even writing essays!
<ghetek> jk
* blueyed wonders what "jk" means.
<blueyed> joke?
<ghetek> just kidding
<blueyed> ah :)
<ghetek> the command that pauses for a period of time
<ghetek> thats wait right?
<ghetek> or sleep...
<ghetek> oh man konsole is soooooo much better than dos
<ghetek> by dos i mean command
<insanekane> blasphemy !!!! ... you shouldn't compare dos/command with konsole/linux-shell
<ghetek> por qoui?
<insanekane> j/k dude
<ghetek> ah ok
<ghetek> you scared me there
<ghetek> b/c this is eons ahead
<insanekane> :)
<insanekane> oh ... by my joke, i meant, konsole is sooooo much better than dos, that there is no comparison :) sorry it was lost on you :)
<ghetek> ok this is a trivial question
<ghetek> yes i am an it guy, yes i work on windows machines and yes i need linux for work... but... do you think i could ever get warcraft 3 to work on it?
<insanekane> sure why not
<ghetek> is wine installed into kubuntu?
<insanekane> doubt it
<ghetek> i gotta try that
<ghetek> b/c i really want it to work
<ubuntu> hi
<insanekane> yeah u should
<ghetek> hi
<bergfloh> whats the root password for the kubuntu live cd ?
<ghetek> passwd
<insanekane> bergfloh: there is no root password ... use sudo
<ghetek> set one yourself
<ghetek> there is none
<insanekane> bergfloh: to set a password .. do "sudo passwd"
<bergfloh> insanekane: ok, thx
<ghetek> even i knew that one...
<bergfloh> thats a realy nice distro. i like it
<insanekane> ghetek: :)
<ghetek> i prefer knoppix for live
<bergfloh> wahts the best way to install it on the hd? is it possible to install it via this live cd or do i need to download the install cd?
<ghetek> dl the install
<bergfloh> ok
<Tm_c> hullo
<ghetek> hi
<insanekane> bergfloh: you can install from live ... but u would have to do it manually
<insanekane> bergfloh: see willmer.com/kb ... navigate to the Ubuntu section and see the install instructions there
<insanekane> bergfloh: BUT, you would be much much better off, if u install it with the install CD
<Bwana> ] ;=
<insanekane> anyway .. me off
<insanekane> ciao all
<ghetek> ciao!
<amaro> Where can I find gecko-sdk?
<bergfloh> insanekane: ok, i will download the install cd. i'm a bit lazy today :)
<ghetek> how do i make my sh files open automatically into sh when i click on them?
<error403> anybody here develop C++
<error403> ?
<bergfloh> what would i have to do to install kdeedu, it's only in the Universe repository. What does this mean?
<amu> error403: nope we're "C" dudes ;) 
<error403> heh
<error403> ok
<error403> Hmmm
<error403> I know i will probably get a biased reaction, but...
<bergfloh> am i able to add a repository to my apt.sources to get kdeedu running on my Hoary system?
<error403> Would you suggest i choose C++ or Java to learn before uni?
<amu> error403: just joking :) here's the C++ channel 
<amaro> Does i686 mean pentium 4?
<mapu> amaro- generally I believe a 686 means amd...
<amaro> oh shit
<mapu> also used to be cyrix processor.
<amaro> I shouldn't have used it
<bergfloh> mapu, are you sure?
<KaiL> i686 in which context?
<mapu> let me check- that';s what I remmember historically- 
<amaro> can someone tell me why an i586 for linux isn't available? http://ftp.sunet.se/pub/www/browsers/mozilla/mozilla/releases/mozilla1.7/
<amaro> I find that very strange
<KaiL> amaro: because most 586 are outdated now
<amaro> I have a pentium 4 PC
<amaro> what should I do
<KaiL> that's i686
<amaro> so mapu is wrong
<bergfloh> yes, i would also say it
<bergfloh> s a p4
<KaiL> 586: intel Pentium Classic, AMD K5 and K6
<mapu> very well could be- but historically- i686 I have always done for cyrix only actually.
<error403> :S
<error403> brain hurts
<error403> lol
<KaiL> 686: intel Pentium 2/3/4, AMD K7
* error403 agrees with KaiL 
<mapu> Ah- ok- defer to KaiL - I can't find docs
<KaiL> x86_64: AMD K8, latest intel P4
<bergfloh> what is this "universe" repository, how can i get files from there?
<amaro> oh... that's great...
<error403> 'nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<error403> and uncomment them
<KaiL> it's for "more stuff". you need to enable it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<error403> and then they are available
<error403> yes, i think it has things like Wine in it
<bergfloh> ok thats easy ;-)
<KaiL> don't forget "apt-get update"
<error403> yes
<bergfloh> of course.. :-)
<mapu> amaro- yes- here is a doc re: cpu targets: http://www.dis.com/gnu/gcc/i386-and-x86-64-Options.html
<mapu> I shoulkd have consulted myself :)
<amaro> thank you!
<error403> hmmm, brb ppl
<amaro> looks like 686 begins with pentium 2
<buz> strictly speaking, pentium pro was 686
<amaro> is it just me, or is KDE not able to handle a URL drag from Firefox to the desktop...
<KaiL> amaro: well, the resuld isn't really usefull
<amaro> KaiL, what do you mean?
<KaiL> amaro: only a file with a "h" in it
<amaro> yeah, exactly!!
<KaiL> dragging into konq works
<amaro> so it's a firefox issue...
<KaiL> no idea, where the bug sits
<_ubuntu> ok, thank you all for your help and bye
<amaro> np
<amaro> I fixed the problem
<amaro> I downloaded a Firefox extention called deskcuts
<amaro> now I can rightclick any link or the page itself and click on "Create deskcut" and it creates a shortcut in a predefined folder
<_seb> heuy
<Tezkah> kubuntu is so nice
<Tezkah> it is like delicious apple slices
<Gatton> Well that's a descriptive way to put it :)
<Tezkah> oh konquerer, stop stealing my megahurtz
<F_for_Fragging> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32177 can someone help me with this?
<F_for_Fragging> I posted that in the forum a while ago, but I haven't received any help yet
<F_for_Fragging> please?
<[blue] > hi
#kubuntu 2005-05-19
<gunny> sup smouche
<FAR> hi all
<FAR> anyone know how to sort KDE menu entries ?
<FAR> automatically that is, not manually
<wnorrix|snome> hey how do i download a file with curl ?
<sirukin> curl --usage
<N33Dh3lp> hello
<N33Dh3lp> Is there a functional difference between downloading Kubuntu, as a seperate OS and installing it, and adding Kubuntu Desktop to an up to date hoary build?
<astro76> N33Dh3lp: it's the same
<N33Dh3lp> great
<transgress> is there a way to unrar a newer rar archive?
<transgress> one of the ones that is split up into like 40 pieces?
<crimsun> you can use unrar-nonfree from multiverse
<transgress> is it just apt-get install unrar?
<crimsun> unrar-nonfree
<transgress> ah okay
<transgress> thanks
<crimsun> np
<transgress> you have the line for multiverse to add to sources.list?
<nate__> who, me?
<crimsun> transgress: same one for main restricted universe
<crimsun> transgress: just use multiverse, instead
<transgress> crimsun: thanks
<Kisain> how to order a kubuntu cd?
<luke> is it beter to use kdm or gdm?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > you know i don't know
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i think there both great
<luke> hmm
<[ADULT_SWIM] > and have there strong points
<[ADULT_SWIM] > it depends on what your lookin for as well
<luke> true true. but does using kdm limit some things, since kubuntu was origionally build with gnome?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i have not noticed a lack of functionality with kubuntu if anything
<[ADULT_SWIM] > there are even more options
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i mean my k-menu is huge lol
<sirukin> ha
<[ADULT_SWIM] > ubuntu diden't have so many things in it
<sirukin> I prefer KDE
<[ADULT_SWIM] > it's simpler and maybe more constraning?
<sirukin> it has a more robust default package set than tsk...gnome.
<[ADULT_SWIM] > ii think so
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i like it better than gnome
<luke> me too.
<luke> you can't change as much in gnome
<[ADULT_SWIM] > kubuntu seems to be a tweakers paradise lol
<luke> :D
<[ADULT_SWIM] > even for the n00b like me it's easy to teak
<[ADULT_SWIM] > :D
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i can honistly say that if my box ever crashed due to an hd falure i would be crushed
<[ADULT_SWIM] > with windows i diden't care
<[ADULT_SWIM] > and with ubuntu it wasen't that big of a deal
<[ADULT_SWIM] > but with kubuntu man my world wuld freak
<[ADULT_SWIM] > after all i put in lol
<luke> the file system is alot more stable though, than windows, if it crashed it's less likely you'll lose everything
<[ADULT_SWIM] > thank god it so non hardware intensive
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i noticed that
<[ADULT_SWIM] > it seems to maintain itself
<luke> yeah, and it doesn't do a massive check after a crash
<[ADULT_SWIM] > without any user intervention
<[ADULT_SWIM] > and it dosent eat memory either
<luke> yeah
<luke> linux is awesome
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i like that about linux
<[ADULT_SWIM] > yes it is ^_^
<luke> :D
<luke> compiling a kernel takes a long time..
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i tryed gentoo.....you need to have a good knowledge base
<[ADULT_SWIM] > to use it
<[ADULT_SWIM] > it's for people way more advanced than a n00b
<luke> I'm installing gentoo on another computer now, takes a while
<[ADULT_SWIM] > yup
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i installed it but there was no desktop or nothin and thats where i got stuck lol
<[ADULT_SWIM] > only text :/
<luke> I might replace kubuntu if I can get it going good on my other box.
<luke> you have to set it up as a desktop computer, theres a howto on the site
<[ADULT_SWIM] > ahhh
<sirukin> hmm
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i think i'll stay with my kubuntu cause i know it works and i'm starting to understand how linux works
<sirukin> you'll need to emerge x and a wm
<sirukin> for gentoo that is
<[ADULT_SWIM] > maybe in a few years once i understand linux i might try gentoo
<[ADULT_SWIM] > yea i know some of gentoo's emerge commands
<[ADULT_SWIM] > but i like the synaptic idea.....
<luke> what I want to do is install it on another harddrive and if I get fedup with it just go back to kubuntu
<[ADULT_SWIM] > it makes getting things and installing so much easyer
<[ADULT_SWIM] > good idea
<luke> with linux, alot of it isn't gui
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i think gentoo will never mainstream cause of it complexity in configuation
<luke> yeah people like simplicity
<sirukin> Gentoo isn't meant to be mainstream
<[ADULT_SWIM] > people want something like ubuntu/kubuntu cause all the basics are there
<luke> but thats why windows is huge, it's simple
<sirukin> Gentoo is used because it allows crazy optimization.
<[ADULT_SWIM] > yea 
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i know if i where smarter with linux i'd probibly use it
<[ADULT_SWIM] > it looked neat but it's just to complex
<luke> gentoo builds a unique system based on your hardware
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i noticed that 
<[ADULT_SWIM] > but i also know it's possible to bootsrap ubuntu/kubuntu
<[ADULT_SWIM] > for your specific system
<[ADULT_SWIM] > or at least thats what i herd
<luke> hmm
<luke> I havn't heard that.
<[ADULT_SWIM] > a freind of mine who has a freind who is a linux developer 
<[ADULT_SWIM] > did it to his system
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i seen it
<[ADULT_SWIM] > it's bootstraped
<luke> well I spose anythings possible
<[ADULT_SWIM] > and it's the most gnarly kubuntu i've seen
<luke> I have a mate whos a developer and works on help desk for gentoo. gentoo is all he runs
<[ADULT_SWIM] > he on vacation in fl now so i have to waite for him to come back to tweak my system
<[ADULT_SWIM] > wow maybe i should send you my box
<[ADULT_SWIM] > have a real genius work on it lol
<luke> haha no no not me, mate mate ;)
<luke> my mate**
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i know 
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i was just sayin send it to you for your freind to work on lol
<luke> oh lol
<[ADULT_SWIM] > hey dere transgress
<transgress> hello
<luke> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/index.xml?catid=desktop thats the link for making a gentoo system a desktop system
<[ADULT_SWIM] > how yous doin today?
<transgress> had to open a new konsole... this one was messing up my toolbar
<transgress> i'm doing good
<[ADULT_SWIM] > ouch
<[ADULT_SWIM] > cool
<nate__> how do i add something to kde's startup?
<nate__> is there a gui app?
<luke> depends what you want to start. sometimes if you don't close an app before closing kde, it will bring it up again next startup
<luke> what do you want to start?
<nate__> i want to start keychain
<nate__> but its being a punk
<nate__> it won't create the .ssh-agent file
<nate__> grrr
<transgress> hey is there an open source voice chat program for linux?
<transgress> it doesn't have to be cross platform or anything
<nate__> transgress: skype
<transgress> nate__: open source?
<nate__> transgress: ummm, its free, not sure about open source
<luke> I'm not familiar with kaychain sorry nate__
<nate__> luke: np, its for ssh though, so if you do lots of ssh you should check it out
<luke> will do
<luke> any idea how much time a kernel should take to compile?
<luke> it's been a couple of hours so far..
<transgress> hey nate__ do you use skype?
<nate__> transgress: i did when i was on fedora, but i haven't bothered installing it yet
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> hey guys
<Diablo-D3> there isnt a kde version of gnome-system-tools, is there?
<ggarland> Greetings Everyone
<ggarland> I want to say Thanks to the developers of kubuntu and Ubuntu.  You're doing a great job.  Please keep up the good work.
<Diablo-D3> I dont think any of them are here
<transgress> i thought gnome-system-tools went out with 2.10
<ubuntu> k
<gunny> help I can't sudo kcontrol anymore kde complains about some files in /temp not belonging to user 0
<transgress> woohoo for hitting the power button on the surge protector
<R0bNyc> kubuntu works now? 
<R0bNyc> is the problem fixed
<gunny> my kubuntu hates me tonight 
<transgress> why for?
<gunny> sudo is borked
<gunny> I have to do kdesu instead of typing sudo kcontrol
<gunny> I am living in the commandline world more and more and this is just annoying 
<gunny> and now no printing arrrrgh
<gunny> printing fixed... damn printer was turned off :(
<gunny> I are stoopid
<hegemony> about how large in the kubuntu installation footprint?
<crimsun> hegemony: a bit over a gig
<hegemony> crimsun: thanks
<hegemony> thinking about shrinking my osx installtion to make room for installing kubuntu
<crimsun> 'twould be interesting
<hegemony> i have a 40G, and already tight on space for just one OS, so i dont want to lose too much space, I was thinking about making 4G available for kubuntu
<crimsun> k, 500 MB swap and 3.5 GB / sounds good
<hegemony> i tried out the livecd for a little, and I'm generally pleased with what I see, tho of course it would be nicer to have an actual install, as it's faster and much more customizable
<hegemony> exactly
<luke> anyone know how to stop ping?
<poopinaboot> ctrl + c
<luke> thanks!
<poopinaboot> np
<kkathman> hello all :)
<ubuntu> salut
<NDService> yo!
<Tm_T> hullo!
<Tezkah> is there a fix for apps like Firefox and GAIM having really crappy looking fonts?
<Tezkah> I assume they use GTK
<Tezkah> and I have this QT-for-GTK package installed
<Tezkah> but it doesn't seem to be *activated*
<hegemony> it might be an issue with anti-aliased fonts
<NDService> Tezkah: adn you don't have any of the Gnome "control center" stuff installed, right?
<Tezkah> I think that Firefox installed it
<Tm_T> ehh
<Tm_T> Tezkah: install "gtk theme switch" or something
<Tm_T> btw I like "crappy" simple monospace fonts :p
<kkathman> hey Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> hi kkathman :)
<kkathman> how was the weekend visits?
<Tm_T> kkathman: eh, ok, my youngest older brother (simple, huh?) got engaged, so nothing special
<kkathman> well thats kewl....was there no pressure cuz "older brother" isnt engaged?
<kkathman> I just assumed you weren't...maybe you are or married :)
<Tm_T> me? what a laugh
<Tezkah> Tm_T: its not that they're necessarily crappy, but when they're mixed with these beautiful KDE fonts... well... ugh
<Tm_T> Tezkah: hmm, so do what I said ;)
<Tm_T> :o
<kkathman> hmmm that window closed on me for no reason!
<kkathman> weirf
<Tm_T> kkathman: user error ;p
<kkathman> weird...but then Im on windows now...so I should expect it
<kkathman> sorry if I missed your anwer
<kkathman> answer
<kkathman> Tm_T Im actually in Los Angeles again in business, so on windows laptop :(
<Tm_T> haha
<KaiL> create a dualboot :p
<Tm_T> kkathman: well, I'm as single as I can be
<kkathman> not funny really....I love my linux box...they have been making fun of me the last few days because I tell them how great Linux is
<KaiL> ...and morning everybody
<kkathman> KaiL I would, honestly, but its the company laptop and a demo machine and I cant change too much at all
<kkathman> suxxors big time
<Tm_T> KaiL: good morning :)
<kkathman> morning KaiL btw
<KaiL> kkathman: btw. if you can get a Lifebook E 8010 in your fingers with (k)ubuntu on it, tell me
<KaiL> here are 2 candidates around ;)
<kkathman> I wish :)
<KaiL_> gar, stupid pppd
<KaiL_> always 45 CPU temp after a reconnect
<kkathman> I wish I could get a nice Fujitsu Laptop for even cost!!!!
<kkathman> we just get like 10-20% off list duh
<KaiL_> that's what everybody can get with some searching
<kkathman> so, since \sh gets congratulations for being an "ubuntu member" what does that mean?  Arent we all ubuntu members?
<Tm_T> heh
<kkathman> KaiL:  exactly correct :)
<kkathman> i'm assuming there must be some money that exchanged hands to be an official "ubuntu member" :)
<kkathman> the rest of us must be "secret" ubuntu members :)
<kkathman> maybe even TOP secret ones :)
<Tm_T> o/
<Tm_T> I'm soooo secret in my Ubuntu t-shirt
<Tm_T> ;p
<_nate> how do you get rid of your root password once you set it?
<Tm_T> set it empty?
<Tm_T> or why you should get rid of it?
<kkathman> yeah why would you want to get rid of it?
<_nate> because its a security risk
<_nate> i want the account disabled
<Tm_T> err?
<Tm_T> security risk?
<_nate> yes
<Tm_T> so please, explain
<kkathman> how can it be a security risk if it has a password
<kkathman> and how would it be less secure than your original name?
<_nate> brute-force cracking with ssh
<Tm_T> ehh?
<kkathman> yeah and they could do that with any account
<_nate> it takes time, but i've already has some attacks
<kkathman> and just do SUDO on it :)
<KaiL_> Fedora Core 4 Beta 3: Kernel 2.6.12rc, OpenOffice 2.0 beta, gcc 4 - any comments required about stability?
<_nate> bruteforce is a low-level hacking technique
<kkathman> geez how did you get a hack in linux?
<_nate> so i'd hope they would be ignorant of sudo :)
<_nate> they didn't actually get in, but they attempted to
<Tm_T> haha
<_nate> root is common to all linux boxes, so its the one account you can garauntee is on the machine, so brute-forcing becomes easier
<_nate> disable the account and they have to guess your username as well
<_nate> then make a 12 character password for your user with upper and lowercase, numbers, and special characters
<_nate> and hope they don't know about sudo in ubuntu
<kkathman> well, why dont you make a 12 character psw with upper and lower chars for root then?
<Tm_T> ok, now you're paranoid
<kkathman> geez _nate I think you're out on a limb and paranoid like Tm_T says
<_nate> kkathman: I did, but disabling the root user creates an extra layer of protection
<_nate> naw, I just want it to be a secure as I can make it reasonably
<_nate> but i figured it out
<Tm_T> =)
<_nate> sudo passwd -l root
<_nate> locks the account
<_nate> call me paranoid, but its just that much more protection
<KaiL_> I hope your default user isn't in the "admin" group then :p
<_nate> nope : )
<_nate> default group of 'username'
<Tm_T> and you have edited your sudoers list?
<Tezkah> root is just in hiding
<_nate> yeah, Tezkah, I know
<_nate> its just an extra layer of protection
<kkathman> if someone wants in THAT bad, and who know why THAT level of hacker would go to THAT extreme to get on YOUR box, but if he did, you wont be able to stop him
<_nate> kkathman: brute-force hacking is rather easy, I'm just making it difficult for people who don't know what they're doing
<kkathman> anyone wants to hack my machine...go ahead...aint nuttin there worth takin :) lol  theyll be VERY dissappointed
<_nate> I have personal information on this machine though
<kkathman> but _nate those that dont know what their doing, couldnt crack a 12-digit psw dude
<Tezkah> I have credit card numbers in an unencrypted .txt file in the root of my directory
<_nate> kkathman: through patience
<_nate> lol Tezkah 
<Tezkah> plz hack me
<Tm_T> :p
<_nate> Not THAT personal of information
<_nate> But I shred all my mail
<Tezkah> [11:52 pm]  [Tezkah VERSION reply] : mIRC v6.16 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<Tezkah> fuck
<_nate> and I have identity-theft insurance
<kkathman> in ANY case...you'd do better getting a firewall  and not worrying about it :)
<kkathman> OMG you ARE paranoid :)
<_nate> lol
<_nate> Its part of my legal insurance
<kkathman> and you got lots more money than me
<kkathman> so enjoy!
<_nate> its only $50 a month
<kkathman> while you are at it...dig a moat around your house
<_nate> kkathman: do you know me or something?  how did you know i was doin that?
<kkathman> just a wild guess
<_nate> j/k ;)
<kkathman> $50/month for identity insurance...sheesh almost all credit cards give you that for like much less
<kkathman> if at all
<kkathman> AMEX gives it to you for free
<_nate> no, not for just identity insurance
<_nate> its legal insurance
<_nate> so go ahead and sue me, i don't pay for it, and I have top-rated firms representing me
<kkathman> now I'd like that...insurance against fricking lawyers :)
<_nate> lol, EXACTLY
<_nate> and I can get my will done up at no cost
<kkathman> I knew a guy that had a $20,000,000 liability insurance policy
<_nate> and I can call and get legal advice as much as I want
<_nate> lol
<_nate> was he really that bad?
<kkathman> _nate..I get that for $5.95 per month now :)
<_nate> 20 mill?
<_nate> for 5.95 a month?
<kkathman> _nate no, but he figured that he didnt want someone to sue him for like falling on his property or some weird crap...he was paranoid
<_nate> what do you get for 5.95 a month?
<kkathman> I get unlim legal advice and coverage on any legal action for $5.95 per month
<_nate> through who?
<Tezkah> AOL Liability
<Tm_T> xD
<kkathman> its a thing through my company thats available 
<_nate> oh, yeah, through your company
<_nate> thats why
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> its kinda like a PPO for lawyers :)
<_nate> well, this is independent of my company and is more services than i've mentioned here
<_nate> its pretty cool, I like it
<kkathman> but if I have a bitch, I can call them and they'll write a letter or whatever and you'd be amazed what that does :)
<_nate> exactly what mine does too :)
<Tm_T> ok, sorry guys, gotta go ->
<_nate> Tm_T, we'll miss you greatly
<_nate> i love you
<kkathman> yeah I need to hit it too...
<_nate> have my babies
<kkathman> ROFL
<_nate> hehehe :)
<kkathman> _nate you are a riot :)
<_nate> kkathman: I know, now don't go hackin my machine!!!!!!
<kkathman> we need to party sometime man,  :)
<_nate> I'm watching it day and night
<_nate> I'm gonna set it up with a cron job to email me with any changes in the log
<kkathman> I hack Tm_T's machine all the time to get his pron
<_nate> hourly
<_nate> to my gmail
* kkathman hacks gmail all the time
* _nate digs a moat in between chats
<kkathman> j.k
<_nate> kkathman: NEIN!
<Tezkah> oh slackware
<kkathman> TEN
<Tezkah> I do love patrick
<Tezkah> but I love apt even more
<kkathman> tera patrick?
<_nate> I wanna try slackware, but i dunno about building a system from scratch
<Tezkah> Patrick Vokerdoingdoing
<_nate> thats the idea behind slack, right?
<Tezkah> slackware isn't a system from scratch though
<kkathman> oh... I love tera patrick
<Tezkah> its just a very simple distro
<_nate> oh, ok
<_nate> hmm, whats diff about gentoo then?
<kkathman> gentoo is supposed to be good .. really good for compiling...i.e. if yer a kernel hacker
<kkathman> those are the ones breaking into your machine, _nate
<Tezkah> gentoo is for compiling
<Tezkah> thats it!
<kkathman> they break into Tm_T's machine for the pron
<_nate> ARGH!  NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
* _nate needs to try gentoo, but has no time
<kkathman> Did yer hack alarm go off _nate?
<_nate> kkathman: no, i'm watching it though
<kkathman> SUCCESS!!
<kkathman> Im in :)
<kkathman> but I am muddy from the swim across the moat
<_nate> lol
<kkathman> Did I forget to tell you that the moat does no good unless you have pirahna in it?
<_nate> actually, looks like a failed root login attempt, but i think that was me
<_nate> i have alligators
<kkathman> ROFL
<_nate> angry ones
<_nate> yep, it was me
<kkathman> how do you know they are angry?
<_nate> cuz i don't feed them and make them listen to Pat Benatar 24/7
<_nate> They're ticked
<kkathman> oh...hehe thought you said Pat Robertson there for a second....I was gonna say I'd be angry too
* _nate puts on the Pat Robertson for them
<kkathman> yeah that'll do it
<_nate> muhahaha, no one shall touch my ssh server!
<kkathman> or.. put them to sleep...better go back to Pat Benatar
* _nate plays them both at the same time
<kkathman> schizophrenic alligators...not a good thing
* kkathman douses the moat with Vallium
<_nate> haha
<_nate> ok, I think my server is ridiculously secured now
<_nate> now passwor-loggins are not allowed
<kkathman> yah thinl?
<_nate> only shared keys
* kkathman gives up trying to get in
<kkathman> I hear government servers are much easier
<_nate> lol
<_nate> probably true, they use M$
* kkathman submits _nate and his resume to be the new Internet Hack Czar
<_nate> lol
<kkathman> you always have a job at Fujitsu tho
<_nate> I've got an AS in Networking
<_nate> I need a job
<kkathman> To get to my email, I must logon to my VPN/SecureRemote 5 times just to get to my email password which is 10 digits upper and lower case with numbers and letter
<_nate> lol
<kkathman> so, they are more paranoid than you
<kkathman> then every four hours....I must repeat the process again
<_nate> lol
<_nate> i have a friend whose ssh server got hacked recently
<_nate> so thats why i got all paranoid
<_nate> now he has to vpn into his network to access his server
<kkathman> and yet...I can get to my mail with a simple name and password through web access...go fricking figure
<_nate> kkathman: yeah, but they're at least using SSL most times
* KaiL_ misses some users having questions today
<kkathman> from ANY kiosk or anythng
<kkathman> KaiL_ is telling us in a kind way to STFU
<KaiL_> uhm, no
<_nate> KaiL_: ok, have another way I can be paranoid and lock down my server further?
<kkathman> or ask a question :)
<Tezkah> hey KaiL_ I deleted my root directory can you plz help me?
<KaiL_> better this than total silence :)
<KaiL_> Tezkah: uhm, you deleted /?
<_nate> Tezkah: tell me you're kidding
<KaiL_> or /root?
<Tezkah> I deleted /
<Tezkah> can I undelete it from the recycling bin?
<KaiL_> reinstall
<Tezkah> haha
<Tezkah> just kidding
* kkathman wonders how Tezkah's system is still running
<Tezkah> oh
<Tezkah> I have a real question
<KaiL_> kkathman: the apps are in the RAM, so...:)
<kkathman> KaiL_ you could tell him to fix it by typing rm -R  /
<Tezkah> I tried to enable ACPI suspend to RAM
<Tezkah> so I uncommented the line
<Tezkah> and rebooted
<_nate> kkathman: you forgot the f
<Tezkah> then tried to close the lid
<KaiL_> you didn't need to
<kkathman> oh yeah sorry
<KaiL_> closing the lid only blanks the screen
<Tezkah> yeah
<Tezkah> it blanked the screen
<kkathman> I always forget where that f goes tho
<Tezkah> and I couldn
<Tezkah> t make it come back
<_nate> kkathman: rm -rf
<KaiL_> it should come back on reopening the lid :)
<_nate> Tezkah: spin around three times on your head first
<Tezkah> heh
<Tezkah> it didn't come back
<Tezkah> I just saw a blank screen with a cursor
<KaiL_> bad :(
<_nate> Tezkah: then shout "My head is where my butt should be!"
<Tezkah> hit the power button (the only button on the laptop to do with power)
<_nate> that should fix it
<Tezkah> and it shut down
<_nate> Tezkah: I woulda tried spacebar first
<Tezkah> yeah, no keys would bring it back
<Tezkah> but I didnt hit space
<_nate> oh, sucky
<KaiL_> hmm
<KaiL_> incredible, that lid.sh can fail...
<KaiL_> well, try if the real suspend to ram works better:
<KaiL_> sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<Tezkah> ah, I'll try that
<Tezkah> also, I need to run a command "dhclient ra0" when I boot
<Tezkah> I'm sure theres an easy way to do that
<KaiL_> kde controlcenter -> networking -> network-settings
<KaiL_> rt2500 drivers should be included :)
<Tezkah> yeah, I installed the drivers
<_nate> k, goin to bed now
<Tezkah> but when I run kcontrol, and try to enable the wireless
<Tezkah> it says "enabling"
<_nate> gnite kkathman, Tezkah, and KaiL_ 
<Tezkah> and then goes back to the way it was
* KaiL_ too on my Athlon 1000 systen
<Tezkah> goodnight _nate
<kkathman> nnight...Im out too :)
<Tezkah> anyways, I have to run "dhclient ra0" from terminal
<_nate_sleeping> gnite
<Tezkah> in order to make it run
<KaiL_> Tezkah: you have set it to dhcp on the left?
<Tezkah> I don't know
<KaiL_> check :)
<Tezkah> all I know is that it connects with that command
<KaiL_> that command does a dhcp query
<KaiL_> but this can also be done automatically :)
<Tezkah> auto...magically?
<Tezkah> I know that ifup says that it isn't configured
<KaiL_> iface ra0 inet dhcp
<KaiL_> auto ra0
<KaiL_> that are the 2 lines in /etc/network/interfaces
<Tezkah> ah, so add them to that file
<Tezkah> powernowd works good, as good as windows does
<Tezkah> i'm quite pleased with the whole install
<KaiL_> only as good as windows does?
<KaiL_> that's bad ;)
<Tezkah> heh
<Tezkah> well, I thought it was being bad
<Tezkah> because the fan was constantly on
<Tezkah> but I realize its because I don't have my heat solution set up here
<Tezkah> (two blocks to set the laptop on so it can get air)
<Tezkah> not that the fans weren't being shut off on Linux
<Tezkah> I mean GNU/Linux
<Tezkah> sorry RMS
<KaiL_> lol
<Tezkah> <RMS> its okay it happens all the time
<KaiL_> does anybody know something about fabbiones sleep-times?
<crimsun> he's awake
<KaiL_> good, so I can start a diskussion about drivers as rt2500 soon (GPL, but not in default kernel...)
<Tezkah> he is in Australia
<Tezkah> KaiL_: yeah, well, aren't they prerelease?
<KaiL_> at least they work (for be even the file from RaLink does)
<Tezkah> yeah
<Tezkah> I tried installing debian in september
<Tezkah> failed hardcore
<Tezkah> didn't realize this was a ralink card
<Tezkah> not a broadcom
<crimsun> Tezkah: who, Fabio? He's in Italy.
<Tezkah> I was just making wild accusations
<KaiL_> his host looks danish ;)
<crimsun> I have no idea where he is right this moment
<KaiL_> and the name in fact italian ;)
<KaiL_> hmm, now he's just gone
<amu> moin
<Tm_T> sheeplover KaiL 
<KaiL> the system was once a "stupid server", that's where the name comes from
<KaiL> my testsystem is "donkey", as the mainboard sometimes behaves like one ;)
<Tm_T> heh
<KaiL> it's full or bugs, including deadly broken APM
<{Cricket}> Hello all
<M_Fatih> hi all
<kakalto> yo
<M_Fatih> i have a problem with upgrading kdelibs.. it has interesting error what i can't fixed..
<M_Fatih> http://paste.linux-sevenler.org/goster.php?no=752
<{Cricket}> http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh script will fix kdelibs bug
<M_Fatih> see this paste file..,
<M_Fatih> hmm. i'll try..
<kakalto> ah
<kakalto> I think I'm looking for that fix too
<M_Fatih> :(
<{Cricket}> have you guys tried the bug fix thats in the topic?
<kakalto> run as sudo?
<{Cricket}> ...
<kakalto> hehe
<kakalto> the topic, I usually don't notcie
<kakalto> *notice
<{Cricket}> well start noticing its up there for a reason
<kakalto> will do
<Tm_T> :)
<snowcrash> hi
<snowcrash> whats a good download manager for ubunutu 
<KaiL> kde based? kget
<Tm_T> konqi
<Tm_T> :)
<{Cricket}> I'm really not liking ubuntu as much as I thought I would
<Tm_T> hmm
<KaiL> why not?
<{Cricket}> theres parts of it I like and parts of it I don't...
<{Cricket}> I'm really not interested in having to do sudo all the time I'd rather be logged in as root, the whole thing is kinda bland and kubuntu is ugly.
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> you _can_ enable root account easily
<Tm_T> and you _can_ control it's visual appearance
<KaiL> and what is ugly on kubuntu?
<{Cricket}> besides all of that I really prefer installing source packages myself I don't like the packagemanager
<{Cricket}> everything lol
<Tm_T> {Cricket}: ugly? http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_022.png
<KaiL> nice k-menu icon
<Tm_T> KaiL: not only menu ;p http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_021.png
<KaiL> wow
<KaiL> uhm, is there some package for amarok 1.3 I haven't seen yet, or is that selfcompiled?
<snowcrash> kget ?
<snowcrash> ok :)
<snowcrash> damn this ubuntu is so kewl 
<snowcrash> i dont wanna switch to window again 
<KaiL> {Cricket}: we can only fix problems, if we know about them
<KaiL> so "all is ugly" is not really helpfull
<{Cricket}> kail you work for ubuntu?
<Tm_T> KaiL: I use svn version
<snowcrash> but i guess i have to because some nokia developer tools dont exist on linux 
<KaiL> Tm_T: ah
<KaiL> {Cricket}: in some way everybody in here does, even you :)
<snowcrash> btw kail whats this tool which is displaying stuff like weather and so on on the side
<snowcrash> this additional bar
<snowcrash> with info about mem diskspace and so on 
<KaiL> uhm, ask Tm_T 
<KaiL> I guess some superkaramba toy
<{Cricket}> actually I know someone who works for them thats why I thought I would try it out... not someone that is just providing help with ubuntu for free but someone that actually has a job with them....
<Tm_T> KaiL: supercaramba? that bloat? hell no!
<{Cricket}> so far I don't really like anything about it other then suse is a really crappy excuse for an os and I hated it needed to try out ubuntu anyways and since I'd just formatted to suse it would be ok to try out ubuntu
<KaiL> no comments about suse, everybody agrees with you here...
<{Cricket}> lol
<{Cricket}> other then that I can't get the free docking tool that comes with amsn to dock into the sys tray
<KaiL> in Germany we call if "Nrnberger Windows"
<KaiL> I don#t think, this needs a translation :)
<{Cricket}> even though I've compiled the plugin 15 hundred times since I became a linux user and I compiled it correctly this time also but it still wont' dock...
<{Cricket}> brb reboot
<snowcrash> hmm suse
<snowcrash> guess the price of 90 euros are a bit hard
<snowcrash> core
<snowcrash> i havent expected that ubuntu would work that good 
<snowcrash> it even recognized my usb modem 
<KaiL> uhm, what? Suse works better than ubuntu for you?
<snowcrash> no
<snowcrash> i dont have suse
<KaiL> oh, I thought :)
<snowcrash> i said i think ubuntu is better
<snowcrash> i wont pay 90 euros for suse
<snowcrash> why
<snowcrash> should i 
<snowcrash> its really beautiful that free projects like this one exist
<KaiL> because you want to have a kernel with more patches in it, than every possible developer kernel?
<snowcrash> hehe
<KaiL> and a openoffice2 beta as only option?
<golanz> snowcrash, for some people suse means assistance, that's why they pay 90 euros
<snowcrash> sure
<KaiL> and nonworking mixers?
<golanz> for unexperts, it's difficult to work with ubuntu
<snowcrash> for some ppl yast maybe a good thing 
<snowcrash> but then u can buy windows as well 
<golanz> I mean, if they need assistance, ubuntu is not at the level of suse.. yet :)
<KaiL> golanz: *if*
<golanz> good one Kail :-))
<{Cricket}> I've been messing around with linux for almost a year now and I'm sure alot of people have alot of good things to say about suse but seriously I've tryed out several distros and suse is no where near the top of my list its a pos in my opinion and I wouldn't pay a penny for it if I needed the disk to save my life.
<KaiL> on suse you will for sure, on ubuntu we just sit here in a support channel and wait for the people, who need ;)
<golanz> yeas Kail, but almost nobody knows it... I still mean unexpert people
<hegemony> 90 euros!!
<KaiL> they don't even know suse
<{Cricket}> lol
<KaiL> they don't even know, what an operating system is..
<golanz> my company is offering ubuntu courses, but people ask: what is ubuntu? second, do u provide assistance?
<{Cricket}> who needs something such as suse when you got basically the same thing in windows... if you need help that much or if you want to run suse save urself sometime and get windows instead
<snowcrash> well i would never use linux for grafix
<golanz> ask to sgi... they use linux as primary now
<snowcrash> software like flash, illustrator, photoshop, its sad that it doesnt exist on linux as well 
<snowcrash> that reminds me to check the new gimp
<golanz> yeah... what about blender? Is going better every day
<snowcrash> yeah 
<snowcrash> i have seen blender once
<snowcrash> looks damn cool 
<golanz> But i agree with u, I still miss flash and freehand
<{Cricket}> very true snowcrash but if linux had all that stuff it would be windows....
<{Cricket}> flash is installable shockwave however is not.
<golanz> It will have it... in a not-so-distant future
<snowcrash> but at least www.gerhardzeissl.net works on linux as well :)
<golanz> I didn't mean the plugin, I meant the graphic software :)
<{Cricket}> ack!
<snowcrash> yeah guess many software will come out on linux as well 
<hegemony> whats the difference between flash and shockwave?
<snowcrash> that plugin size
<KaiL> Linux is totally nonexistant for most users
<snowcrash> shockwave is bigge
<golanz> shockwave can handle also some 3d things 
<snowcrash> r
<snowcrash> it contains more apis 
<KaiL> they didn't even hear about it
<snowcrash> u can do more with it 
<hegemony> ic
<kakalto> darn transcode
<snowcrash> but both are different 
<{Cricket}> I should get to bed night guys
<golanz> I think everybody knows linux... as a word
* {Cricket} is away: Sleep
<golanz> night cricket
<kakalto> golanz, nah, not really
<hegemony> golanz: lots of people dont
<KaiL> golanz: not even that
<golanz> mmm... where r u from, guys?
<snowcrash> if i untar a piece of software does it automatically install it ?
<snowcrash> i mean it just needs to be placed in the right dirs 
<KaiL> ask the people out their, which operating system they use and you'll have fun
<snowcrash> right ?
<hegemony> maybe theyll say "oh..yeah...i think i've heard of that" but they just dont want to sound stupid, they have no idea what this woord lin-ooks means
<golanz> yes kail... but I said "Linux as a word"
<golanz> they say: ah yeah, that hacker program
<{Cricket}> before I met someone that used linux (a good friend of mine) he showed me blackbox for windows I ask him where he got it he said it was something totally normal in slackware I ask what that was I was clueless as to what linux was until then thats been about a year ago and I been with linux since.
<kakalto> even the words "operating system" will get some crazy looks
<golanz> they say: ah yeah, that nerd stuff
<golanz> they say: ah yeah, that nasa thing
<KaiL> golanz: no
<KaiL> way less
<hegemony> snowcrash: if it's source no, but a binary probably
<KaiL> I guess 10% will, the other 90% will ask "is that something to eat?"
<snowcrash> if its source i have to compile it of course
<snowcrash> guesst most come with a make file as well 
<golanz> well, maybe here around me percentages are different.. I feel something like 40% 60%
<golanz> Italy
<{Cricket}> then I went from noob to teaching myself everything I could learn about linux.
<KaiL> maybe in your region
<kakalto> {Cricket}, sounds like me :)
<golanz> yeah kail... I'm sure it changes from place to place
<golanz> and I'm just telling an opinion, not a real poll out there
<golanz> :)
<{Cricket}> seriously that and asking questions from regular linux users
<{Cricket}> I was totally lost... google became my best friend.
<kakalto> I'm unlucky enough to be in a place where the only ones who know of linux are my local ISP and local Computer shop people
<{Cricket}> sounds like where I'm at lol
<kakalto> {Cricket}, google is EVERYONE's best friend :D
<KaiL> same here
<golanz> yeah cricket, good linuxing with google
<snowcrash> where can i download gket
<snowcrash> kget
<snowcrash> there is no link on the site
<snowcrash> http://kget.sourceforge.net/
<{Cricket}> everyone around here uses windows my live-in bf is like I need my own computer so I can play my games and not have to deal with that linux crap.
<hegemony> i wish it were more common to find linux on public computers
<golanz> anybody knows "appunti di informatica libera" ? An italian guide to free software, and linux?
<KaiL> I'd say today you can find at least one selfdefined linux expert in each PC shop
<kakalto> KaiL, not here
<hegemony> libraries, schools, cafes
<{Cricket}> not here either
<KaiL> telling you that nothing works with Linux any you need at least 2 year old hardware
<kakalto> KaiL, the people around here only know of linux, and have, at max, installed maybe 2 versions
<kakalto> not knowing much about it
<{Cricket}> I ask about it in my local computer shops and nothing.. they are like a girl that uses linux?! WTF is linux?!
<kakalto> heheh
<golanz> LOL
<Tm_T> hmm
<hegemony> linux needs more women using it
<Tm_T> girl? WTF is girl??!
<kakalto> lol
<KaiL> lol
<hegemony> that would help spread the love
<kakalto> Tm_T, "man woman"
<Tm_T> kakalto: hmm, something eatable?
<{Cricket}> I'm proud to say I'm a geekgirl that uses linux...
<kakalto> hegemony, I agree wit ya ;)
<{Cricket}> sure we're edible Tm_T 
<{Cricket}> =P
<kakalto> Tm_T, well, I suppose it could be eatable...
<{Cricket}> hehe
<{Cricket}> but thats for another room.
<kakalto> *cough*
<snowcrash> hmm cant download kget
<Tm_T> hehhe
<{Cricket}> thats totally off topic for a linux room =)
<Tm_T> {Cricket}: I take that one as an invitation ;)
<KaiL> normally everybody should now run away... a girl? here?
<{Cricket}> no it wasn't. My bf would break ur neck.
<KaiL> snowcrash: enable universe
<Tm_T> blah
<{Cricket}> hahah
<kakalto> I believe that {Cricket} is one-of-a-kind :P
<{Cricket}> I think they all did it got all quiet
<{Cricket}> lol
<{Cricket}> I am I certainly am...
<kakalto> You're unique, just like everyone else...
<kakalto> :P
<snowcrash> kail whats that 
<{Cricket}> people have seen my pics after I told em I use linux and they are all like, "you don't look like much of a linux geek"..."ur a hottie though"
<{Cricket}> its funny
<Tm_T> Jethro Tull - Sossity; You're A Woman
<kakalto> snowcrash, have you seen how to update repositories on www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<kakalto> {Cricket}, lol :)
<Tm_T> {Cricket}: you tell me =)
<snowcrash> no wait
<KaiL> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - for kubuntu see the "using terminal"-block
<{Cricket}> if I hang around here for a bit I'll post my pics on my webserver and let you guys see what I look like.
<kakalto> Can I do a bit of a survey on you guys?
<Tm_T> sure
<{Cricket}> survey away.
<kakalto> Why do you use linux, instead of Windows or Mac OS or something more "common"?
<Tm_T> {Cricket}: btw I know ~20 "linux girls" so it's not that rare
<KaiL> kakalto: what except windows and macos is "more common"?
<Tm_T> kakalto: hmm, free, stable, more flexible etc etc
<kakalto> KaiL, I wrote that in case I missed a good OS or two
<Tm_T> BeOS \o/
<{Cricket}> for me, what drew me into linux was the way that I could configure it make it look the way I wanted it to without outside programs, then there were other reasons such as all the opensource projects, not to mention no viruses, none or less spyware...
<Tm_T> heh
<KaiL> no MacOS bacause I only have i386, no Windows because I dislike sooo much on it
<{Cricket}> Tm_T thats great I know -20 females that use linux maybe 2 thats including me...
<{Cricket}> anyways off to bed i go now guys laterz
<kakalto> g'nite
<snowcrash> ah ok 
<snowcrash> its updating now 
<snowcrash> nice :)
<KaiL> firefox security update - but still no 1.0.3...
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> strange
<Tm_T> ok, I broke my back
<snowcrash> is eclipse also in the universe 
<snowcrash> i mean the java ide
<KaiL> snowcrash: don't think so
<Tm_T> damn it's really hurt
<snowcrash> ok so i have to install it manually 
<KaiL> yes
<snowcrash> funny thing my windows installation doesnt work anymore
<KaiL> oh, ok
<KaiL> 8 security issues fixed in mozilla-firefox-1.0.2-0ubuntu5.1
<snowcrash> have to repair it, guess partition magic hided the partitions somehow 
<snowcrash> whats the best browser on linux ?
<Tm_T> FF
<Tm_T> or Konqi
<snowcrash> firefox or konqueror ?
<Tm_T> or Opera
<Tm_T> no no, Lynx <3
<KaiL> snowcrash: you can discuss this forever
<Tm_T> no need to discuss, it's Lynx
<snowcrash> whats your fav theme
<Tm_T> fav?
<snowcrash> favourite
<snowcrash> the one u use 
<snowcrash> is there a site with very good linux tools listened ?
<snowcrash> kail sure, i just try to get a nice overlook 
<snowcrash> i use konqueror at the moment 
<snowcrash> and ff
<snowcrash> cool im downloading eclipse within kget
<snowcrash> curious if its hard to install
<Tm_T> snowcrash: I use Baghira
<kakalto> g'nite all
<snowcrash> bahira 
<snowcrash> ?
<snowcrash> what it 
<Tm_T> kakalto: sleep well
<snowcrash> sleep well dude
<kakalto> I hope I will
<kakalto> but with this cold, I might not wake up well
<kakalto> maybe I'll skip school tomorrow
<snowcrash> ah a theme
<snowcrash> well i just use some plastic theme
<snowcrash> its not that iportand to me 
<Tm_T> snowcrash: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/
<snowcrash> looks nice
<Tm_T> hmm, it is
<snowcrash> btw whats the differerence between lilo and grub
<snowcrash> is lilo better ?
<KaiL> also something for flamewars
<Tm_T> ehh
<snowcrash> ok so both are ok 
<KaiL> they are just different ways to solve the problem
<Tm_T> yes, grub is ok, lilo... is ok most of the time
<KaiL> lilo works with every silly filesystem
<KaiL> grub needs to be able to read the fs
<snowcrash> hmm ok 
<snowcrash> well i hope i can repair my win partition 
<Tm_T> heh
<snowcrash> lots of workfiles still on it 
<snowcrash> somehow it seems that my inet connect works faster on linux
<snowcrash> maybe its just an illusion 
<KaiL> maybe just less load, because of missing phone-homes
<JensK> 
<snowcrash> whats a good software firewall 
<snowcrash> or is there one active by default ?
<snowcrash> hehe if im asking to much let me know 
<Tm_T> ehh, "firewall" is in kernel, but firestarter is good gui to control it
<snowcrash> Requirements:   
<snowcrash>   Red Hat Linux 8.0,Red Hat Linux 7.2, Fedora Core 1
<snowcrash> does that mean that it wont work on ubunutu ?
<snowcrash> its the nokia development kit 
<Diablo-D3> no, it means the manufacturer is fucking retarded.
<Diablo-D3> I rest my case.
<snowcrash> nice 
<snowcrash> but it will work on ubuntu as well 
<Diablo-D3> It...might.
<Diablo-D3> is it distributed in rpm form?
<snowcrash> http://www.forum.nokia.com/main/0,6566,034-2,00.html
<snowcrash> its that one 
<Diablo-D3> Im a little too busy to look
<snowcrash> file:///home/snowcrash/eclipse-SDK-3.0.2-linux-gtk.zip
<snowcrash> uh
<snowcrash> Nokia Developer's Suite 2.2 for J2ME (nds_j2me_linux_v2_2.tar, 34.9 MB) 
<snowcrash> thats it 
<Diablo-D3> ... dude.
* Diablo-D3 is betting $5 it will work on any linux system with j2me installed
<snowcrash> ok
<snowcrash> well my second day on linux so ... :)
<Kamping_in_doze> :) hello 
<snowcrash> hey !
<Kamping_in_doze> so day 2 is good?
<snowcrash> yeah
<snowcrash> everything works fine 
<snowcrash> now im installing java sdk 
<snowcrash> and eclipse 
<Kamping_in_doze> cool
<snowcrash> my win partition s still damaged
<snowcrash> hope i can repair that 
<snowcrash> later
<Kamping_in_doze> how did you damage it?
<snowcrash> partition magic did 
<snowcrash> it hided that partitions 
<snowcrash> have to unhide it somehow 
<Diablo-D3> erm
<Kamping_in_doze> is it ntfs?
<snowcrash> yes
<Diablo-D3> you probably converted it to a logical partition
<snowcrash> Diablo-D3: when i choose win it loads
<snowcrash> but then i get a blue screen 
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> XP?
<snowcrash> and it says cant find autchck 
<snowcrash> yeah 
<snowcrash> and stops 
<Diablo-D3> reinstall XP
<Diablo-D3> its a known bug with Xp
<Kamping_in_doze> install 2k ;) thats what i did
<snowcrash> known bug ?
<verden01> has anyone withan AMD64 system done chroot?
<Diablo-D3> snowcrash: yeah, XP basically freaks out if you touch the primary partition
<Diablo-D3> snowcrash: it doesnt always do it, btw
<snowcrash> Diablo-D3: i have an image of the partition 
<Diablo-D3> snowcrash: but Ive never seen it happen with win2k either
<Diablo-D3> you could try restoring the image
<snowcrash> but first i try to unhide the partition 
<snowcrash> guess thats the error 
<snowcrash> its possible with ptedit 
<snowcrash> but first i have to get it on a ms stardisc somehow 
<snowcrash> startdisc
<snowcrash> is it possible to carry data via usb stick from linux to windows ?
<snowcrash> guess so 
<snowcrash> right 
<Kamping_in_doze> yes...
<snowcrash> cool 
<snowcrash> it sucks that u can boot by usb stick :)
<snowcrash> i hate floppys
<Kamping_in_doze> :I i think most usb sticks are supported
<snowcrash> they always remind me on that old c64 5 1/4 "
<snowcrash> which isnt bad
<snowcrash> ah btw if u guys like industrial and c64 music u can download a nice one by me www.gerhardzeissl.net - delta 
<snowcrash> hmm now i have to find that stick 
<snowcrash> ah 
<snowcrash> works 
<Kamping_in_doze> cool
<Kamping_in_doze> plug in and it goes?
<snowcrash> exactly
<Kamping_in_doze> cool.
<snowcrash> hmm i wonder if its hard to install java on ubuntu
<Kamping_in_doze> depends, but i think it was relatively easy
<snowcrash> guess a .txt comes with it 
<Kamping_in_doze> well, a text file, it has no extention
<snowcrash> to install something just means to put it within the right dirs under linux, right
<snowcrash> hehe ok 
<sauli> I installed kubuntu but how I make sounds work no it is silence
<Kamping_in_doze> it should work it out, snowcrash, depends what the installer wants. thats where the text files handy ;)
<snowcrash> well its a rpm file 
<snowcrash> so i guess it works automatically 
<Kamping_in_doze> rpm you need alien
<Kamping_in_doze> which is installed by default iirc
<Kamping_in_doze> alien -i rpmname.rpm
<snowcrash> ah ok 
<snowcrash> well is it better to get the .tar version ?
<Kamping_in_doze> if you get the tar you have to compile it (reasonably easy) if you get hte rpm do what i just showed you
<snowcrash> ok
<snowcrash> for my single room in which i life together with my gf, i have to much laptops here :) 
<Kamping_in_doze> :) 
<snowcrash> next week i get another one from my new company, but i dont have any further space
<Kamping_in_doze> lol. need some more shelves
* Kamping_in_doze imagines what my rooms going to look like
<snowcrash> hehe 
<Kamping_in_doze> i virtualy have a pc museum.
<snowcrash> hehe
<Kamping_in_doze> its cool
<snowcrash> well if i would have lots of space i would get a c64 
<snowcrash> and vc20 
<Diablo-D3> hah
<snowcrash> do u have so much pcs inside yer room 
<Kamping_in_doze> i have a c64 monitor, but no c64 yet
<Kamping_in_doze> whats a vc20?
<Diablo-D3> SID++
<snowcrash> yeah sid :)
<snowcrash> sid rocks 
<Kamping_in_doze> ?
* Kamping_in_doze feels ignorant
<snowcrash> sid is the soundchip of the c64
<snowcrash> vc20 is the computer before the c64
<Kamping_in_doze> ah.
<Kamping_in_doze> not sure what my oldest system is. probably my amstrad
<Kamping_in_doze> need a mouse for it though :(
<snowcrash> :)
<Kamping_in_doze> it sits and beeps but wont boot without a mouse
<snowcrash> i wonder that i never tested linux 
<Tm_T> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=23981
<chx_> I do not know whether any kubuntu maintainer is here, but if (s)he is, I'd like to congratulate. I bought a scanner, plugged in, started kooka and started scanning. No apt was run. Nice job.
<chx_> (OK, I consulted the sane project page before shopping but still.)
<darkaudit> chx_: lucky :) Someone else bough me my scanner... doesn't work w/ SANE, and probably never will :(
<Tm_T> hah
<chx_> darkaudit: I am not lucky, I am informed. I took care to buy a scanner with "complete" support from SANE :)
<chx_> darkaudit: what surprised me is that I do not need to install anything it was true plug and play
<chx_> darkaudit: just as I plugged in May 11 13:17:42 IP-62-93 usb.agent[16997] :      libusbscanner: loaded successfully
<darkaudit> chx_: I was finally able to separate the linux & XP setups to their own boxes... put the scanner on the XP one
<Tm_T> true plug and pray =)
<chx_> darkaudit: kooka was installed, I started it and immediately it identified my LiDE 20. (I doubt there is a cheaper yet working scanner. This costs ~40-50USD)
<chx_> Tm_T plug and PRAY is for Windows. plug and plug is for Kubuntu :D
<chx_> plug and play is for Kubuntu
<chx_> I am way too tired :(
<darkaudit> and then samba'd my music folder to play via Musicmatch on the XP box upstairs... running amaroK with the *good* speakers down here :)
<chx_> wow
<chx_> I managed to run iTunes under Crossover
<Tm_T> I use amaroK :)
<Tm_T> <3 it
<chx_> even the ITMS works.
<chx_> That's a great thing despite the very limited availability... one million tracks? that's nothing.
<F_for_Fragging> can someone please help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32177 ? suddenly I don't have sound on Kubuntu anymore
* darkaudit is making love to: Van Morrison - And It Stoned Me 0:59/4:34
* darkaudit needs to do something about those random sayings :)
<chx_> darkaudit: which client do you use?
<chx_> F_for_Fragging: have you read http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21211 ?
<darkaudit> irssi... got the AmarokID script off the amaroK site
<Tm_T> darkaudit: oh please don't use any script
<Tm_T> that'll do it ;)
<chx_> irssi?
<chx_> is that KDE?
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> chx_: irssi.org
<darkaudit> chx_: similar to BitchX... runs in a terminal... aterm in my case :)
<darkaudit> Tm_T: it'll only come up when I type /amarokid... not automatic
<F_for_Fragging> chx: yes I read it, but doesn't have to do with my problem, because I did have the sound working from the start
<Tm_T> darkaudit: so don't use it ;)
<Tm_T> darkaudit: why not just usa "manual np" like me
<chx_> F_for_Fragging: apt-get upgrade could break it. but I really do not know. (I am avoiding Creative sound cards like plague. Sorry.)
<F_for_Fragging> chx: I tried the steps described in that post, but when I want to compile the alsa driver Kubuntu whines about GCC not being installed, even though it is installed
<Tm_T> ehh
<Tm_T> F_for_Fragging: it must be _correct_ version
<darkaudit> hmm... running my Audigy 2 card has worked better than using the onboard sound
<Kamping_in_doze> might be missing symlinks to gcc?
<F_for_Fragging> Tm_T: which version of what?
<snowcrash> re
<snowcrash> got win working again
<darkaudit> *bleep* Maureen O'Gara :p
<Tm_T> F_for_Fragging: gcc
<Tm_T> afaik
<snowcrash> btw that java file is a rpm.bin
<snowcrash> what does that mean
<Kamping_in_doze> binary rpm iirc?
<snowcrash> hmm how to install this ?
<snowcrash> should i rename it to rpm
<Kamping_in_doze> f_for_fragging. what does locate gcc-3.4 give you
<Kamping_in_doze> ?
<snowcrash> hmm ?
<Kamping_in_doze> snowcrash. i havent installed one of them. try though a terminal
<snowcrash> oh ok
<F_for_Fragging> locate gcc-3.4 gives me nothing
<Kamping_in_doze> just running it as a bin file, if it fails, you might need to convert it with alien
<F_for_Fragging> but isn't GCC installed by default?
<Kamping_in_doze> f_for_fragging. i just remembered you might not have an up to date db. run "sudo updatedb &"
<Kamping_in_doze> and yes, it *should* be installed by default
<F_for_Fragging> Kamping_in_doze: thank you, I'm trying that now
<F_for_Fragging> Kamping_in_doze: after my db is updated I should try compiling again?
<Kamping_in_doze> back
<Kamping_in_doze> f_for_fragging. after that run "locate gcc"
<snowcrash> welcome back 
<Kamping_in_doze> infact 
<Kamping_in_doze> run "locate gcc |grep bin
<Kamping_in_doze> to find the gcc executeable and where it is
<snowcrash> whats the terminal command for the text editor 
<Kamping_in_doze> and hallo snowcrash ;)
<snowcrash> hehe 
<snowcrash> hallo 
<snowcrash> are u from germany btw ?
<Kamping_in_doze> which text editor? vi, emacs, nano, gedit, kate, etc
<snowcrash> how gedit ?
<Kamping_in_doze> been there, but not living there
<snowcrash> im from austria salzburg 
<Kamping_in_doze> gedits gnomes text editor. what i use :p
<snowcrash> well lived in berlin some time 
<Kamping_in_doze> cool
<snowcrash> because of a job 
<snowcrash> well company run bankrupt 
<snowcrash> then i went back to vienna 
<F_for_Fragging> Kamping_in_doze: thank you for your help, I'll try that
* Kamping_in_doze regrets bing in doze. otherwise i could IM you
<snowcrash> and later moved to sbg to my gf
<Kamping_in_doze> :) cool. 
* Kamping_in_doze whois's snowcrash
<snowcrash> do u use icq or something ?
<Kamping_in_doze> irc,icq,msn,yahoo!, whatever ppl want to use
<Kamping_in_doze> but yes i do
<Kamping_in_doze> F_for_fragging. hows it going?
<Kamping_in_doze> snowcrash. hows the install going?
<snowcrash> well added you 
<snowcrash> its goin on 
<F_for_Fragging> Kamping_in_doze: one moment
<Kamping_in_doze> how are you installing it snow?
<F_for_Fragging> Kamping_in_doze: /usr/X11R6/bin/gccmakedep
<F_for_Fragging> that's what it gives now
<Kamping_in_doze> hm. try "locate gcc-3."
<snowcrash> Kamping_in_doze: found a way to install it via apt-get
<snowcrash> but i would like to install something manually as well 
<snowcrash> i mean i guess many software u have to compile and copy in the right destinations 
<snowcrash> until it works
<Kamping_in_doze> snowcrash. programs you compile come with a special file called a make file.
<Kamping_in_doze> these files find all hte stuff you need on your computer, and when its compiled puts the files where they need to go
<darkaudit> heh... running the sidenet wine config... the IE license agreement is blank :)
<snowcrash> sure i know makefiles from windows as well
<snowcrash> back from the old c coding days
<snowcrash> and even asm and c++ 
<snowcrash> sun-j2sdk1.5.0 
<Kamping_in_doze> :) your 5 languages up on me
<Kamping_in_doze> f_for_fragging, run "sudo 
<Kamping_in_doze> sorry, theres more
<snowcrash> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<snowcrash>   sun-j2sdk1.5.0
<snowcrash> is that bad error ?
<snowcrash> i mean shouldnt i install 
<Kamping_in_doze> nope. not imo, but is if you run a server
<darkaudit> snowcrash: no
<snowcrash> ok 
<snowcrash> pretty easy to install software with apt-get
<Kamping_in_doze> sudo apt-get install gcc-3.3 <- f_for_fragging try that
<snowcrash> kamping and this rpm.bin file u dont know how to install this 
<darkaudit> F_for_Fragging: there's also the build-essentials package :)
<Kamping_in_doze> :) didnt know that
<snowcrash> lol i can open it in kate
<darkaudit> IIRC you can strip the .bin and install the rpm w/ alien
<snowcrash> ok
<Kamping_in_doze> alien -i filename.rpm (in case you forgot)
<snowcrash> sure i will do that first
<snowcrash> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<snowcrash>   sun-j2sdk1.5.0
<snowcrash> ugg
<Kamping_in_doze> thats ok
<snowcrash> alien failt 
<darkaudit> ubuntu's apt is very picky about GPG keys
<Kamping_in_doze> what was the error?
<transgress> i think you can tell it not to be though
<snowcrash> lots of 
<F_for_Fragging> Kamping_in_doze: gcc-3.3 is installed now
<snowcrash> snowcrash@ubuntu:~$ sudo alien -i jdk15.rpm
<snowcrash> mkdir: cannot create directory `jdk15.rpm:': File exists
<snowcrash> mkdir: cannot create directory `read': File exists
<snowcrash> mkdir: cannot create directory `manifest': File exists
<snowcrash> mkdir: cannot create directory `failed:': File exists
<snowcrash> mkdir: cannot create directory `Success': File exists
<Kamping_in_doze> delete the files
<snowcrash> sh: line 1: -jdk15.rpm:: command not found
<snowcrash> sh: line 1: -jdk15.rpm:: command not found
<transgress> snowcrash: why are you trying to install the jdk rpm?
<snowcrash> sh: -c: line 2: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<snowcrash> sh: -c: line 2: `; cpio --extract --make-directories --no-absolute-filenames --preserve-modification-time) 2>&1'
<transgress> snowcrash: #flood
<snowcrash> sorry
<transgress> uh huh
<transgress> snowcrash: why aren't you just apting java?
<snowcrash> hmm because i have it on my disc
<snowcrash> but yeah ok i can apting it as well 
<snowcrash> which results in a second download
<transgress> yes, but a download that works
<Kamping_in_doze> F_F_Fragging. now try running the install thing again
<snowcrash> hehe ok 
<snowcrash> u convinced me 
<transgress> did you read the wiki on installing java?
<transgress> i mean i guess if you are on dialup or something it might suck because it's like 13 megs or something...
<snowcrash> yes
<snowcrash> it says use apting :)
<transgress> apt...
<snowcrash> yepp apt
<snowcrash> ok i use apt now 
<transgress> not apting heh... and yes i know what it says... i was wondering if you read it so you can follow the instructions
<snowcrash> i already did 
<snowcrash> but i downloaded this file from sun before 
<snowcrash> and thought i try this before 
<snowcrash> but u are right 
<transgress> it is much easier
<snowcrash> yeah but after it i have to install j2me 
<transgress> have loads of fun
<F_for_Fragging> checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... configure: error: Unsupported soundcard emu10k1
<snowcrash> i bet i will 
<F_for_Fragging> Kamping_in_doze: the configure script works now, but after some time it gives this error
<F_for_Fragging> Kamping_in_doze: maybe it's because I have an Audigy 1 and not an Audigy 2?
<Kamping_in_doze> looks like you have the wrong driver (?) but i havent had to make my own sound drivers before
<snowcrash> hmm i still cant read the windows partitions with konqueror is that normal ?
<transgress> did you mount them with samba?
<snowcrash> but it shows me that they exist 
<F_for_Fragging> Kamping_in_doze: I never had to either, my sound was working fine for some weeks after I installed Kubuntu
<snowcrash> samba 
<snowcrash> not dont think so 
<snowcrash> i will search google for it 
<transgress> err 
<transgress> not somba
<transgress> samba is remotely
<transgress> my bad... but did you mount them?
<snowcrash> ahem somba
<transgress> and are they ntfs?
<snowcrash> no 
<snowcrash> yes
<Kamping_in_doze> f_F_Fragging. check its not muted or similar
<F_for_Fragging> Kamping_in_doze: but for some strange reason, only video files with AC-3 sound work now, rest of the sound doesn't work
<transgress> ntfs is a bitch, but they can be mounted... but... you have to mount them before you can view them
<F_for_Fragging> Kamping_in_doze: I checked with KMix but nothing is muted
<Kamping_in_doze> snowcrash "mount -t ntfx /dev/hd* /mnt/mounthere"
<snowcrash> ok
<transgress> good god that pot blasted me back like a decade... i'm still out of it...
<transgress> so please excuse my slowness
<da_bon_bon> hey, anyone here from india ?
<da_bon_bon> i want to buy kubuntu cd
<F_for_Fragging> Kamping_in_doze: so I wonder if there is some way to reset the settings for the sound in KDE?
<Kamping_in_doze> F_F_Fragging. not sure then. did you install somthing that might have stopped the sound?
<da_bon_bon> transgress: do u still mail mako@canonical.com ?
<incubii> bloody hell i cant connect to austnet
<F_for_Fragging> Kamping_in_doze: no, I didn't install anything
<transgress> da_bon_bon: yes, but he just emailed me back saying it's noted, but not planned anytime soon and that is mentioned on the new faq
<da_bon_bon> transgress: right.. so we can forget about it... atleast, i can :)
<Kamping_in_doze> F_For_fragging, i dont know kde, so i cant help you there
<F_for_Fragging> Kamping_in_doze: I remember that I was watching a video file with AC-3 sound, I pressed the mute-key accidentitally and then unmuted it again
<F_for_Fragging> Kamping_in_doze: after that only AC-3 worked, and other sound didn't
<snowcrash> ../mnt/mounthere what does that part mean kamping 
<Kamping_in_doze> check the video programs settings, see if they are system wide etc
<F_for_Fragging> Kamping_in_doze: video program I was using was Kaffeine
<transgress> snowcrash: i think you may be in over your head and in need of reading the linux for beginners howto on tldp
<Kamping_in_doze> snowcrash. thats the folder you want to mount to, you ususaly make one first. or mount directly into /mnt
<F_for_Fragging> Kamping_in_doze: anyway thanks for your help, I think I'll ask in the Kubuntu forum again then
<Kamping_in_doze> :) ok cool mate
<Kamping_in_doze> good luclk
<Kamping_in_doze> *luck
<snowcrash> kamping where usually place such a folder ... at home ?
<snowcrash> or it doesnt matter ?
<transgress> snowcrash: usually in /mnt
<Kamping_in_doze> snowcrash. /mnt/ is a folder
<Kamping_in_doze> for mounting stuff into
<snowcrash> i see
<Kamping_in_doze> if you type "ls /" its in that list
<snowcrash> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfx'
<snowcrash> is it ntfs 
<transgress> yes
<Kamping_in_doze> NT File System
<snowcrash> damn now it writes 
<snowcrash> mount: special device /dev/hd1 does not exist
<Kamping_in_doze> hda
<transgress> because it's probably hda1
<snowcrash> ah yeah 
<snowcrash> my fault, works :)
<Kamping_in_doze> i used to have hda12. that was intence
<transgress> haha
<snowcrash> hehehe
<Kamping_in_doze> :)
<snowcrash> lol now the folder has a lock on it 
<snowcrash> and i cant get into 
<Kamping_in_doze> you have to be root.
<transgress> eh?
<Kamping_in_doze> its to stop you screwing with it
<snowcrash> hmm im root 
<transgress> ntfs mounts as root only?
<Kamping_in_doze> if you mount from fstab you can read it as everyone
<snowcrash> yes but im root 
<Kamping_in_doze> trans. from cli yes. iirc theres a uid= option that changes it
<Kamping_in_doze> snowcrash. your konqueror wont be root
<transgress> i see... i don't often mount other partitions... last time i did was for the gentoo install
<snowcrash> ah ok 
<snowcrash> how can i set it root 
<transgress> snowcrash: sudo konqueror
<Kamping_in_doze> in the terminal
<snowcrash> ah yeah what else 
<Kamping_in_doze> yeh or that ;)
<Kamping_in_doze> in a terminal, or konqueror &
<transgress> okay maybe i can go back to sleep now
<Kamping_in_doze> sure mate ;P
<transgress> ima try to sleep off the rest of this whacked out feeling i have... hydro was too strong heh.
<Kamping_in_doze> lol
<Kamping_in_doze> im impressed your here
<transgress> heh it was last night.... already slept like 4 hours and i'm still kind of out of it
<transgress> anways... later Kamping_in_doze 
<Kamping_in_doze> what time is it where you are?
<Kamping_in_doze> latter transgress
<snowcrash> whats the best mp3 player
<darkaudit> YMMV, but I'm sold on amaroK
<Kamping_in_doze> depends. amarok in kde
<snowcrash> whats fstab
<snowcrash> better to mount it with that, isnt it 
<Kamping_in_doze> File System TABle. its where the os stores partitions it wants to mount on bootup
<snowcrash> oh that means i have to use it with grub 
<snowcrash> somehow 
<Kamping_in_doze> you need to edit the file using a text editor as root, then mount the new hard drive, and your done
<snowcrash> fstab file ?
<Kamping_in_doze> yes. its a list of hard drive partitions, and where to mount them
<snowcrash> ok 
<snowcrash> gonna check it out 
<Kamping_in_doze> sudo $EDITOR /etc/fstab
<Kamping_in_doze> http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<snowcrash> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<snowcrash> type is nitf 
<snowcrash> ah ok 
<Kamping_in_doze> for your future reading ;)
<snowcrash> well ok 
<snowcrash> i feel i ask to much here :D 
<Kamping_in_doze> :) your easy
<Kamping_in_doze> i had to log into one blokes system to fix him up :P
<snowcrash> sound works 
<snowcrash> sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/DataWindows/ -t ntfs -o umask=000
<Kamping_in_doze> :) always nice
<snowcrash> worked
<Kamping_in_doze> :) good
<snowcrash> now i can acess it from everywhere
<Kamping_in_doze> shall we do fstab? make it permanant?
<snowcrash> gonna do it tommorow, gotta have a shower soon, later some guy comes buy to sell me a old car 
<snowcrash> if i like it 
<Kamping_in_doze> ok :0
<Kamping_in_doze> have fun :)
<snowcrash> well i need one im little outside the city 
<Kamping_in_doze> how far?
<snowcrash> not that far, but sbg u know is not blessed with public transport 
<Kamping_in_doze> mm :(
<snowcrash> dont want to go by bus to work 
<snowcrash> because that makes me weird and then i quit the job before it really started :D
<snowcrash> so better i try to get a car
<Kamping_in_doze> ha :D
<da_bon_bon> anyone from india here ?
<snowcrash> this amarok player is really fine 
<snowcrash> india, nice on freenode it seems all ppl come together
<da_bon_bon> snowcrash: u from india >?
<snowcrash> da_bon_bon: no not at all 
<snowcrash> but i had a indian pupil once, he worked as taxi driver and i teached him coding for his school at night 
<snowcrash> anyway off to shower 
<Kamping_in_doze> bye mate
* da_bon_bon is REALLY crying
<da_bon_bon> i WANT kubuntu
<da_bon_bon> :(
<Kamping_in_doze> :( why cant you get cds?
<da_bon_bon> Kamping_in_doze: coz my net connection is slow
<da_bon_bon> 2kbps
<Kamping_in_doze> as in ... 16kbps ? IE less then a 28.8Kb/s modem?
<snowcrash> kamping that mount i did isnt permanent ?
<Kamping_in_doze> no
<snowcrash> oh ok 
<Kamping_in_doze> only untill you reboot
<snowcrash> well what do write in fstab?
<da_bon_bon> Kamping_in_doze: it is actually cable net
<da_bon_bon> but higher plan = more money
<da_bon_bon> that i dont have
<Kamping_in_doze> iirc
<Kamping_in_doze> yeh :(
<snowcrash> da_bon_bon: cant u order it from the offical site
<Kamping_in_doze>  /dev/hda5   /media/DataWindows/ ntfs	defaults,ro,uid=0222	0 0 
<da_bon_bon> snowcrash: where ?
<Kamping_in_doze> only Ubuntu i thought?
* Kamping_in_doze looks
<snowcrash> /dev/hda3       /               ext2    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Kamping_in_doze> only Ubuntu has cds. Kubuntu has to be downloaded
<snowcrash> is the default in fstab
<Kamping_in_doze> or install ubuntu, and kubuntufy it
<Kamping_in_doze> the one i put up there should be correct
<snowcrash> da_bon_bon: order some mag they often come with cds 
<snowcrash> some linux mag
<Kamping_in_doze> but thats from memory. look at the example at the top :)
<snowcrash> ah ok 
<snowcrash> man u are that fast
<snowcrash> i even havent seen it 
<snowcrash> :D
<Kamping_in_doze> :)
<Kamping_in_doze>  /dev/hda5   /media/DataWindows/ ntfs	defaults,ro,uid=0222	0 0 
<Kamping_in_doze> in case you missed it
<Kamping_in_doze> the only bit that might be wrong is the defaults,ro,uid=0222 bit, otherwise its fine
<Kamping_in_doze> da_bon_bon. where in india are you?
<da_bon_bon> Kamping_in_doze: mumbai
<Kyaneos> hi
<Kamping_in_doze> hi kyaneos
<Kamping_in_doze> da_bon_bon, north? i dont remember
<da_bon_bon> Kamping_in_doze: west.. u've been to india ?
<snowcrash> kamping whats that uid stuff
<Kamping_in_doze> it makes it so you can read it as all users
<snowcrash> should i rather strip it 
<snowcrash> oh ah ok 
<Kamping_in_doze> d_b_b. no, but i have looked at it on the map :D
<snowcrash> now im gonna listen my own tracks on linux 
<da_bon_bon> Kamping_in_doze: ohok
<da_bon_bon> Kamping_in_doze: hey, u know about tab completion ?
<Kamping_in_doze> yes...
<da_bon_bon> then why did ya say d_b_b :)
<Kamping_in_doze> because this client doesnt have it :S
<snowcrash> ahh damn 
<snowcrash> Setting up sun-j2sdk1.5.0 (02-1) ...
<snowcrash> Removing old /usr/bin/javaws
<snowcrash> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so' to `/etc/alternatives/libjavaplugin_oji.so': No such file or directory
<snowcrash> dpkg: error processing sun-j2sdk1.5.0 (--configure):
<snowcrash>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<snowcrash> Errors were encountered while processing:
<snowcrash>  sun-j2sdk1.5.0
<snowcrash> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<snowcrash> ugg guess i flooded the channel again 
<Kamping_in_doze> bbs. try sudo apt-get -f install
<snowcrash> hmm
<snowcrash> dont seem to work 
<snowcrash> doesnt 
<Kamping_in_doze> back
<Kamping_in_doze> hm. that probably should habe been bbl
<Kamping_in_doze> what does apt-get -f install say?
<snowcrash> hmm 
<snowcrash> seems 
<snowcrash> that its Package java2-runtime is not installed.
<Kamping_in_doze> ok.
<snowcrash> means ?
<Kamping_in_doze> um...
<Kamping_in_doze> did you install using apt?
<snowcrash> yes
<snowcrash> gotme that errors at last
<snowcrash> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so' to `/etc/alternatives/libjavaplugin_oji.so': No such file or directory
<snowcrash> dpkg: error processing sun-j2sdk1.5.0 (--configure):
<snowcrash>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<snowcrash> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of java-ubuntu:
<Kamping_in_doze> right. its not installing somthing
<Kamping_in_doze> ah. the mozilla plugins notthere
<snowcrash> aha
<snowcrash> means :) ?
<snowcrash> i mean he can just skip it 
<Kamping_in_doze> well, the file that it wants to have as the plugins missing
<snowcrash> i need to install the plug in separate =
<snowcrash> ?
<Kamping_in_doze> no, try apt-get --force install sun-j2sdk.1.5.0 or whatever its called
<snowcrash> oh ok 
<snowcrash> force isnt a parametr 
<Kamping_in_doze> hm. ok. well i cant check because im in doze.
<snowcrash> E: Command line option --force is not understood
<Kamping_in_doze> apt-get --help
<snowcrash> yepp but which one to choose instead
<Kamping_in_doze> anything that sounds like it?
<snowcrash> not really 
<snowcrash>   -h  This help text.
<Kamping_in_doze> pity you need help today :/ i hope to be back in linux in a few days
<snowcrash>   -q  Loggable output - no progress indicator
<snowcrash>   -qq No output except for errors
<snowcrash>   -d  Download only - do NOT install or unpack archives
<snowcrash>   -s  No-act. Perform ordering simulation
<snowcrash>   -y  Assume Yes to all queries and do not prompt
<snowcrash>   -f  Attempt to continue if the integrity check fails
<snowcrash>   -m  Attempt to continue if archives are unlocatable
<snowcrash>   -u  Show a list of upgraded packages as well
<snowcrash>   -b  Build the source package after fetching it
<snowcrash>   -V  Show verbose version numbers
<snowcrash>   -c=? Read this configuration file
<snowcrash>   -o=? Set an arbitrary configuration option, eg -o dir::cache=/tmp
<snowcrash> See the apt-get(8), sources.list(5) and apt.conf(5) manual
<snowcrash> hehe 
<snowcrash> well its not that bad dont wont to stop u from something else 
<Kamping_in_doze> im only reading, so helping you is fine. you might have to try dpkg to install the file, but im not sure why its failing now
<Tm_T> hmm, flood?
<snowcrash> dpkg ?
<snowcrash> well anyway i will stop with questions for today :) 
<snowcrash> thnx for help anyway
<Kamping_in_doze> thats ok. see you another time :)
<snowcrash> sure tommorow :D 
<snowcrash> haha 
<Kamping_in_doze> heh. lol
<snowcrash> na ok nice day u all cyas :)
<closure> ok
<closure> this is bothering me
<closure> my sound is always on balanced all the way to the left when i boot
<closure> does anybody know how to fix this?
<Kamping_in_doze> is it in kmixer?
<closure> Kamping_in_doze, what do you mean?
<Kamping_in_doze> can you change it with the kmixer applet? its in system -> sound iirc
<closure> i'm not sure
<closure> but i change it every time with xmms
<closure> i think i tried with kmixer and it didn't set it at all
<Kamping_in_doze> i dont know then, sorry
<Tm_T> hullo
<closure> np
<closure> hi Tm_T 
<slushpupie> does anyone have any exprience with securID cards and KDM ?
<Tm_T> looks like I'm gonna build my amaroK again
<morten> Greetings and saultations (..... or however you spell that=
<_nate_sleeping> greetings and assaultations
<john6000> im downloading kubuntu now
<john6000> it looks REALLLLLY GOOD
<john6000> its the only linx i know with the latest v of KDE
<morten> well... I just installed Firefox with apt-get... but when i launch it.. I get something that..... a index.html is missing
<morten> I think it's from..... /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home... something like that... anyone of you had that fault aswell ?
<john6000> apt-get ? ? ? ?? 
<_nate_sleeping> morten: thats just your homepage
<_nate_sleeping> morten: just change it
<morten> ahhh :P brillaint
<morten> hehe, Thats.... seems that everything is running now then :p
<john6000> http://linuxfocus.org/English/July2002/article252.shtml
<john6000> hi
<john6000> wow slax is really really good
* {Cricket} is back (gone 07:07:24)
<{Cricket}> yea slax is really good...
<scandium> hi, does anybody know where I can find Qt's QSA (libqsa)? There doesn't seem to be a qsa package and I can't find it in the other Qt packages either
<RagnarNC> hi all
<RagnarNC> i think this has been asked a gazillion times
<RagnarNC> but how do i save the netwrok settings, particularly the gateway?
<RagnarNC> upon rebooting, i have to re-set the default gateway with route
<Kamping_in_doze> are you changning them as root?
<Kamping_in_doze> or using sudo?
<RagnarNC> and this is NOT good since the machine is the gateway for a whole museum
<Kamping_in_doze> hm
<RagnarNC> i use sudo -i, then route add default gw 123.123.123.123
<RagnarNC> i tired using the kde ctool ,but it won't work... i think it's aknow bug
<RagnarNC> i'm not too used to debian, i just need to know where to put startup things
<RagnarNC> or where the network settings are
<Kamping_in_doze>  /etc/network iirc
<Kamping_in_doze> and some of the files in /etc/, debian folows the LSB standards and LFS (sp) standards
<RagnarNC> it's in there, but what do i need to write in interfaces?
<RagnarNC> the whole command, ie. route add whatever
<RagnarNC> or something else?
<morten> .... if i want to install java on my kubuntu.. what should i apt-get ???? I tried an apt-cache search java... but can't really find anything
<Kamping_in_doze> morten. make sure you have all the repos
<morten> I do.. just updated it
<RagnarNC> www.ubuntuguide.org has the correct mirros and things to do
<RagnarNC> for java
<morten> Ahhh, kay kay
<Kamping_in_doze> cant help you ragnarnc. thats stuff i would look up, but i cant atm
<merli1> hey guys i can't edit sources.list file and had system hang and rebooted and now my setup is kinda messed up all my gaim accounts etc are gone also have to start gaim and azureus from konsole
<merli1> any tips on this would be great
<Tm_T> hmm
<Kamping_in_doze> is your /home on a seperate hdd?
<Tm_T> :o
<Tm_T> now you frightening me
<merli1> nope doing dual boot single 80gig 2 partitions 
<merli1> one xp one kubunto
<Tm_T> hmmh
<merli1> this is second install of this  and the last did it also at one point 
<merli1> also when i try to cp pak0.pk3 it will not let me lol
<merli1> quake 3 file 
<merli1> had it running once lol
<merli1> was the only distro so far that it didn't crash after tier one 
<Tm_T> merli1: you tried to edit sources.list as a root
<Tm_T> ?
<merli1> can't get root can i it's blocked of in default install but did try sudo kate etc/apt/sources.list
<merli1> but wouldn't let me save it after editing it 
<merli1> atleast thats what i picked up at a forum 
<merli1> that is ok to edit it with kate eh??/
<Tm_T> hmh
<Kamping_in_doze> it is ok, but try with a real text editor :P
<merli1> cause tried ed emacs21 can't get it to load the file 
<Tm_T> try "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<merli1> well would love emacs21
<merli1> is that default install??/
<Tm_T> eh
<merli1> what about kde problem with lost gaim stuff
<merli1> do i have to install nano
<ghetek> My mac wont boot from the kubuntu install cd. i am holding down c at startup
<Kamping_in_doze> nano is default install
* Kamping_in_doze passes mac question. nfi
* ghetek understands that macs arent that powerfull...
* Tm_T don't understand why someone wan't to install linux on mac
* ghetek wants to have it "just because''
<Tm_T> :p
<ghetek> i have an older computer that doesnt support 1024x768 and the login screen goes to that every time. ideas?
<Kamping_in_doze> do macs still have the terminals?
<Kamping_in_doze> you can do "sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" if they do
<merli1> thank you l8r
<ghetek> thx
<uniq> tm_t: i've ordered a mac for that purpose only. running linux on it. :)
<ghetek> sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that will fix my login prob?
<Kamping_in_doze> using that you can change the screen res 
<Kamping_in_doze> you can set it to a lower one.
<Tm_T> uniq: haha, sorry but that's make no sense, unless it's cheaper than pc stuff
<amu> Tm_T: installing linux on a mac, cause kontact from fink or kontact as a QT nativapps is extrem buggy
<amu> ... and outdated ;)
<john6000> wow linux on a mac
<john6000> i hate osx
<Kamping_in_doze> why?
<amu> ... and it rocks :)  
<john6000> yeah
<john6000> nothing runs on osx
<john6000> linux = good
<Kamping_in_doze> darwin == oss
<john6000> ?
<Kamping_in_doze> darwin is the macos backend
<Kamping_in_doze> based on freebsd
<john6000> whats backend
<Kamping_in_doze> what drives it
<john6000> :o
<Kamping_in_doze> what does the work
<john6000> osz based in free bsd wow
<amu> john6000: dont say that, there's opendarwin and fink .. you get nearby every tool from them, you can get it from linux 
<john6000> osx*
<john6000> ok
<john6000> minimac your installing kubuntu on?
<amu> some people reported that it just works ... 
<john6000> ok
<john6000> does .DEB files work with kubuntu 
<Kamping_in_doze> yes
<KaiL> yes
<john6000> wow
<john6000> im downloading kubuntu now you see
<Kamping_in_doze> look in your apt cache.
<john6000> does it come with a webserver?
<Kamping_in_doze> all .debs
<john6000> wow
<john6000> g8
<KaiL> kubuntu is a debian derivat
<john6000> so is knoppix
<Kamping_in_doze> and you can install appache if you want
<amu> john6000: it comes with 16.000 possible apps ( deb ) :) best way to try kubuntu ... try the liveCD
<john6000> so i get the debien version and itll work
<KaiL> john6000: and most other good dtsirubutions ;)
<john6000> ok
<amu> compared to knoppix we have liveCD for all archs 
<Kamping_in_doze> 40% distros based on debian. 40% based on redhat. 20% other somthing like that
<john6000> wow
<amu> .. also for apple hardware 
<john6000> is it true you can install windows 3.1 in dosbox
<john6000> ok
<john6000> take it you dont know dosbox
<john6000> so RPM`s work with kubuntu
<john6000> ?
<amu> sure ;) 
<Kamping_in_doze> using alien
<john6000> i i was gettting a peice of somtware what package would i choose debian?
<Kamping_in_doze> yes
<john6000> ok
<john6000> cherrs
<Kamping_in_doze> or ubuntu if its an option
<john6000> k
<transgress> hello world
<loren> anyone aside from me have problems running jack?
<transgress> jack?
<loren> jackd
<loren> Jack Audio Server/Thing] 
<transgress> oh
<transgress> what's a good program to use with the ipod in kde?
<transgress> does amarok work with ipod?
<loren> transgress: if you install linux on your ipod? or you mean like transfering songs?
<transgress> transferring songs
<crimsun> look at the media section
<sirukin> 19 inch laptops...
<sirukin> dell you evil shadow of intel.
<_buz> yaeh
<_buz> just saw it 
<_buz> sick
<KaiL> 19"?!?!?!
<_buz> i thought the 17" were crazy
<_buz> but 19 fucking inches
<_buz> that's not a laptop
<_buz> that's an imac with battery you know
<transgress> heh i find my 15.4 widescreen lappy a bit too big... i was intending on getting a 12 inch ibook originally because i like teh small
<KaiL> iMac is 17" afaik ;)
<transgress> they have a 20" i think
<transgress> http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore.woa/70703/wo/1d79wAU9kA7M3S79afol4D91WgC/1.0.11.1.0.6.9.1.2.21.3.1.1.0?39,12
<_buz> got a 20" one
<_buz> but lately i've seen 20" standalone lcds for like 550$
<_buz> i'm close to getting a second one :)
<KaiL> uhm
<_buz> seeing that xinerama can't drive the 17" and 20" ones at native resolution at the same time
<KaiL> 400GB Disks?
<transgress> i want them to upgrade the chip in the mac mini and i will probably invest in one of those
<_buz> shipping from hitachi and seagate i think
<_buz> not much to upgrade the g4 to
<_buz> maybe 1.6ghz
<_buz> but you're barely gonna notice
<_buz> that
<_buz> they are nice machines but lack of dual head killed em for me
<transgress> i meant upgrade it to the g5
<_buz> too hot i'd say
<_buz> it's the perfect machine for your mum
<KaiL> Hitachi HDS724040KL and Seagate ST3400832AS
<transgress> i'd really like a dual g5 powermac... but $2k for a computer ... when i can build an am64 machine for so much less
<KaiL> hmm, still not SATA only
<_buz> yeah
<_buz> and besides, the g5 is a noisy bastard
<_buz> i can build *silent* amd54
<KaiL> every AMD64 is silent ;)
<_buz> or i could, given a proper board
<_buz> by silent, i mean ZERO fan
<transgress> amd64 is nice... have one in my lappy
<KaiL> oh, that not
<_buz> it can be don
<KaiL> mine has a veeeeeery slow CPU fan
<_buz> mine will probably have a 700rpm 120mm case fan
<_buz> and that's it
<_buz> if only i could mount my cpu cooler to my board
<_buz> but those stupid gigabyte boards got no screw holders in their retentionmodules
<_buz> wtf didn't anyone tell me
<{Cricket}> erm just get a small table fan and put in behind ur pc tower turn it on high and it should keep ur whole pc cool
<_buz> you sure got a weird idea of silent
<{Cricket}> me?
<_buz> yeah
<{Cricket}> screw silent
<_buz> table fan aren't silent
<{Cricket}> mine is
<{Cricket}> pretty silent
<_buz> silent fans are much quieter than your hd is
<_buz> at which point the next quest is to damp the hd
<{Cricket}> lol
<{Cricket}> ok well gl with that
<_buz> perfectly possible
<_buz> i wouldn't say entirely trivial, but doable
<john6000> my computers loud with fans
<transgress> i play music the entire time i'm at my computer.... loud enough so a noisy computer isn't a bother
<transgress> although mine's fairly quiet
<john6000> i dont know if i need half these fans
<_buz> it's a matter of principles
<john6000> yeah
<_buz> other people overclock, me i want silence
<john6000> water cool?
<_buz> i wouldn't want water in my machine
<john6000> you can buy a slient fan +powerbox kit
<_buz> it can be done on aircooling
<_buz> kits? iiiiewww
<{Cricket}> erm get a cooling pad.
<john6000> iiiiewww = ? ? ? ?
<_buz> expression of disgust ;(
<john6000> :(
<_buz> www.thermaltake.com/coolers/4in1heatpipe/cl-p0071SonicTower/cl-p0071.htm
<_buz> http://www.scythe.co.jp/en/cooler/ncu2005.htm
<_buz> thats how you cool cpus
<john6000> sure is
<KaiL> lol
* KaiL uses the boxed cooler with the default fan running very slow ;)
<_buz> boxed cooler are the devil
<john6000> want your own ubuntu just see this -=-
<john6000> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7155691174&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
<KaiL> _buz: why?
<_buz> total crap
<_buz> and 70mm fans, i mean, wtf
<john6000> ?
<john6000> look at this and ill shutup
<john6000> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7155691174&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
<_buz> wtf should anyone buy this
<john6000> i know
<_buz> can get it for free after all
<john6000> how stupid
<john6000> i got 5 in post
<KaiL> _buz: I can't hear it
<john6000> i gave most of mine to freinds
<john6000> my laptops qouite quiet
<transgress> i'm mailing kubuntu to a friend of mine that lives in the canada
<john6000> :o
<john6000> you get kubuntu cds now?
<transgress> no
<john6000> WHERE
<john6000> WHERE!
<transgress> he's getting them from me
<john6000> oh
<john6000> no
<john6000> :(
<john6000> oh
<john6000> home burned
<john6000> :D
<transgress> yes
* mapu is away: I'm busy
<transgress> mapu: we don't give a shit.
<john6000> sure mapoo
* john6000 says kill mapu :D
<KaiL> ...busy fixing his client..?
<john6000> when can you get kubuntu cds like you get the ubuntu ones
<john6000> is kubuntu 5.04 hoary?
<john6000> or warty
<KaiL> hoary
<john6000> ok
* john6000 is away: I'm busy
<KaiL> warty is 4.10
<john6000> ok
<transgress> what kind of screwed up jack does the ipod have on it to plug into the computer?  it's all freaking long... 
<transgress> never seen a firewire or usb end look like that... stupid custom cables... 
<transgress> yet another reason i'm not getting an ipod
<sirukin> I'm getting a PSP
<john6000> gd gd 
<transgress> gd?
<john6000> seen the ps3 yet?
<john6000> good good*
<sirukin> hmm
<transgress> i really wish they'd release a patched version of kaffeine
<sirukin> why?
<sirukin> gtg
<sirukin> later
* ghetek is away finding mapu
<transgress> doesn't really give me a chance to answer now does he
<ghetek> mmm
<transgress> but they need to fix kaffeine from eating up 100% cpu since it doesn't close right...
<bisley> in ubuntuforums.org there is a .deb fixed of kaffeine
<transgress> where?  i was just looking at ubuntuforums
<bisley> k
<bisley> gime a second
<transgress> found it
<transgress> thanks 
<bisley> mp
<bisley> np
<bisley> :)
<ghetek> transgress, link?
<transgress> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/fowlerc/
<transgress> has about 4 pages of good stuff about it
<ghetek> thanks!
<transgress> 1000     26134  0.0  1.1  24024 10628 ?        S    14:10   0:00 kio_file [kdeinit]  kio_file file /tmp/ksocket-transgress/klauncherPTgjfa.slave-socket /tmp/ksocket-transgress/kaffeineI1hfja.slave-socket
<transgress> seems to always leave one of those
<john6000> ok
<john6000> ok
<john6000> ok
<transgress> not sure what those are...
<john6000> stupid keyboard
<john6000> sorry for that
<transgress> ummm
<Ken-OhKi> Can someone help me with my install? Startx doesn't see KDE...
<john6000> fresh install?
* {Cricket} is away: I'm busy
* {Cricket} is back (gone 00:00:02)
<Ken-OhKi> yeah
<Ken-OhKi> all default
<john6000> ok
<john6000> mmmmmmmmm
<john6000> i dont really see if it was a fresh install
<R0bNyc> I've tried to install Kubuntu and Ubuntu and I get this error. I choose reiserfs anyways.. Copying Packages Failed.. Copying packages to the harddisk failed. You may have run out of disk space in the targer /var filesystem.     Check /var/log/syslog or see virtual console 4 for the details
<transgress> sounds like it didn't configure your video properly, because it shouldn't leave you in console to start with on a default install... should start kdm
<Ken-OhKi> Rod-> I got the same!
<transgress> what's virtual console say?
<transgress> 4
<Ken-OhKi> Ctrl + F4 I think
<R0bNyc> transgress, says too much crap
<R0bNyc> Ken-OhKi, how uf ixed it
<Ken-OhKi> R0dNyc -> when I got in Aptitude I went on Not Installed stuff, pressed + and then G. It installed everything. But still now working some things
<R0bNyc> hmm
<Ken-OhKi> KDE isn't showing up
<msb> hey, somebody who can help?
<msb> ubuntu@dhcppc1:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<msb> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<msb> and fdisk -l prints: http://pastebin.com/282820
<john6000> ok my 1st time at using kubuntu its installing :D :D
<john6000> some1 help msb
<seb> hey
<john6000> hallo
<john6000> hehehe
<john6000> hi
<R0bNyc> Ken-OhKi, =
<R0bNyc> imi screwed
<\sh> evening
<\sh> oh...
<\sh> Riddel: ping :)
<KaiL> 2 l
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:\sh] : Too much publicity for \sh | http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh script will fix kdelibs bug | http://www.tuxmagazine.com/ sign up and read the guide on using Konqueror for File Management(Issue #2)
<\sh> ;)
<KaiL> "Riddell"
<Tm_T> :p
<Riddell> hmm?
<\sh> riddell: I don't like publicity ;)
<\sh> riddell: anyways...lets talk business ;)
<Tm_T> shy guy
<\sh> Tm_T: no :) wise guy ;)
<Tm_T> haha
<\sh> Riddell: do you know something about the status of pykde in the kdebindings package? as I examined, it's disabled by default because of the problem between dcop-python and the python version itself, right?
<Riddell> \sh: did you say it was out of date?
<Riddell> \sh: didn't you say it was out of date?
<foodcoman> "Possessions, outward success, publicity, luxury - to me these have always been contemptible. I believe that a simple and unassuming manner of life is best for every one, best both for the body and the mind." Albert Einstein
<\sh> Riddell: 3.11.4 is broken, the latest snapshot from the upstream webpage is also broken...
<foodcoman> I am sure \sh is going "What the heck?"
<foodcoman> Just a comment associated to publicity!   =)
<\sh> Riddell: it does compile, but the pykde API is not working correctly with the original API of kde itself
<Riddell> \sh: what's broken with it?
<\sh> kconfigskeleton e.g.
<Riddell> \sh: don't upstream know about this?
<\sh> call by ref is not working for python sip bindings..so there must be a patch applied...but it will break the syntax of some methods of kconfigskeleton
<\sh> Riddell: this problem is known sind 2004, patch was there by another guy...but upstream never applied it...last message from upstream "i will apply it next week" (this came the week before last)
<Ken-OhKi> Im really disappointed with kubuntus
<Tm_T> eh?
<\sh> Riddell: question is ( for ubuntu or also debian): should we use the source in kdebindings, or should we generate a separate python2.4-sip4-kde package?
<Riddell> \sh: well currently it's a separate one yes?
<Riddell> Ken-OhKi: what's up?
<\sh> riddell: yes..and only for python2.3 
<Ken-OhKi> Nothing... and this is the point: KDE doesn't show up
<\sh> Riddell: so python2.4-sip4-kde is not working on hoary neither on breezy (even without the toolchain matter)
<KaiL> Ken-OhKi: X-Server doesn't start?
<Ken-OhKi> kde.init problem
<Riddell> \sh: do you know what the kdebindings dcop-python issue is?
<\sh> Riddell: i created now the patches for the package...i would like to apply them to the package...but with this, i would break the whole upstream stuff..
<Ken-OhKi> according to dpkg KDE isn't on
<Ken-OhKi> according to aptitude it is
<KaiL> give us more details please...
<\sh> Riddell: the python version...automake has to check two versions of python...and this doesn't work with dcop-python and python-kde
<KaiL> what do you mean with "according to dpkg KDE isn't on"?
<Ken-OhKi> dpkg -l kde -> doesn't find the package
<\sh> sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop ;)
<KaiL> it's not one package :)
<Riddell> \sh: how would it break upstream?
<Ken-OhKi> I think it is a GET problem...
<KaiL> Ken-OhKi: there's no package "kde"
<KaiL> only "kdelibs", "kdebase"...
<Ken-OhKi> GET all of this and send to /dev/null
<\sh> riddell: upstream package wants to be syntax compatible with c++ kde 
<KaiL> (and even those are meta packages)
<Ken-OhKi> the point is that I have several error msg
<\sh> Riddell: but, after the patches are applied there are some marginal syntax breaks e.g. in kconfigskeleton
<KaiL> Ken-OhKi: then tell us these messages
<KaiL> we can't guess them, sorry, really :)
<\sh> Riddell: example?
<Ken-OhKi> name resolution error, scheduler problem (both when load up annd shut down)
<Ken-OhKi> postfix problem
<Riddell> \sh: example what?
<\sh> Riddell: of the syntax break
<KaiL> Ken-OhKi: DETAILS
<Riddell> if you have one
<Ken-OhKi> When this thing is loading up, on the left I read FAIL
<Ken-OhKi> only this!
<KaiL> and what did you do to get this to fail?
<Ken-OhKi> kail-> Installed kubuntu ~2 hours ago
<\sh> riddell: original syntax: ItemBool *  addItemBool (const QString &name, bool &reference, bool defaultValue=false, const QString &key=QString::null)
<KaiL> Ken-OhKi: standard installation or server?
<Ken-OhKi> standard
<\sh> riddell: syntax after patch in pykde: addItemBool(name,defaultvalue,key)
<Ken-OhKi> ~300MB swap, ~4.7GB root
<KaiL> did the network work while installing?
<Ken-OhKi> no
<Ken-OhKi> it use PPP over Ethernet
<KaiL> ok
<\sh> Riddell: so, trick is, defaultvalue is a python var, the sip mechanism will provide a reference by itself, and gives it back to python...so the value is there 
<KaiL> so there goes the DNS error: ntpdate tries to get the time from inet (and fails of coz)
<Riddell> \sh: what does that mean for packages using pykde?
<KaiL> Ken-OhKi: but back to the kde problems..
<\sh> Riddell: nothing, cause kconfigskeleton doesn't work in original upstream
<KaiL> try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop"
<Ken-OhKi> Kail-> that is what botter me
<KaiL> and tell us, if you get errors in that
<Riddell> \sh: seems best to apply it then
<Ken-OhKi> Kail-> and if don't work?
<KaiL> then tell us the errors, as I said
<\sh> Riddell: question is, if we're not in sync with upstream, how we should handle this at all...wiki page with changes? 
<Ken-OhKi> ok...
<Ken-OhKi> brb...
<Riddell> \sh: it's just one patch yes?  you just make a debian/patches directory and put it in there
<Riddell> and if upstream are going to apply the patch soon enough it's not a problem
<\sh> Riddell: well...it's quite important for us, just because (k)ubuntus favorite lang is python ;) and if we should provide small apps for (k)ubuntu we should provide functionality towards kde
<john6000> ok installed kubuntu how do i make the font smaller
<john6000> its toooooo big
<Riddell> john6000: kcontrol -> appearance -> fonts
<KaiL> ...and it's really to big ;)
<Riddell> \sh: sure
<\sh> ok..i'll have to wait anyways
<Riddell> \sh: but having the patch in debian/patches and a changelog entry is documentation enough
<Riddell> \sh: wait for the C++ transition?
<\sh> Riddell: jepp
<\sh> Riddell: on my hoary it working ;)
<\sh> it's 
<\sh> well...i need to change my laptop keyboard ;)
<KaiL> Riddell: such thinks only fail on 2 systems: the person who needs it for working and on your boss' computer, if you want to show him ;)
<Riddell> KaiL: hmm?
<UserHH43b> Kail -> Invalid Operation
<KaiL> ubuntulog: hm?
<KaiL> eh
<KaiL> UserHH43b: hm?
<\sh> hmm?
<UserHH43b> DAMNIT SERVER
<UserHH43b> Let me change my nick!
<KaiL> /nick whoeveryouare
<UserHH43b> Ken-OhKi> KaiL> sudo apt-get --reinstall kubuntu-desktop = invalid operation
<UserHH43b> Error: Nickname changed too fast, please wait a while and try again...
<KaiL> "invalid operation"?
<KaiL> uhm.......?!?
<KaiL> ah
<UserHH43b> Operation kubuntu-desktop invalid (It is in portuguese)
<slushpupie> UserHH43b: try sudo apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop
<KaiL> apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<KaiL> slushpupie: other way arround ;)
<UserHH43b> Im really think about kick this install out
<UserHH43b> there we go...
<slushpupie> KaiL: options go before action 
<KaiL> both works ;)
<slushpupie> KaiL: as dumb as it sounds, its "possible" to have a package name the same as an option name.  The only way to be sure is to put the action last
* slushpupie wants to see someone build a package named "--purge" 
<KaiL> lol
<\sh> slushpupie: you will have problems with that before you can create it ;)
<slushpupie> \sh: I know :-) 
<slushpupie> But I know how to make it happen :-)
<March-RX8> hello
<bhna> hi
<March-RX8> could someone help me installing jre please. my installation fail although i follow java.com instruction
<{Cricket}> yea
<{Cricket}> I can
<{Cricket}> hehe I installed it last night with no problems
<KaiL> http://www.students.uni-mainz.de/hessr000/lw.gif
<KaiL> *no comment*
<Ken-Oh-Ki>  Ka2iL  How do I mount the hda4? I think it is a driver problem
<Ken-Oh-Ki> I mean, the error in KDE seem to be cause of drivers
<KaiL> hmm, a partition created on install doesn't get mounted...?!?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> nonono
<Ken-Oh-Ki> KUbuntu used hda 6 and 7... or 5 and 6... don't remember
<Ken-Oh-Ki> but I downloaded the drivers and I want run
<Ken-Oh-Ki> but it say something about mtab
<KaiL> what drivers..?!
<Ken-Oh-Ki> ndvidia/nforce
<KaiL> at least up to nForce3 you don't need them
<KaiL> and even with nForce4 this can't produce such problems
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Well
<Ken-Oh-Ki> it reinstalled kde
<Ken-Oh-Ki> I tried to run and it said about drivers
<KaiL> what said about drivers..?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> I don't remember right
<Ken-Oh-Ki> I tried to mount the hda to try to install it
<Ken-Oh-Ki> I'll try it later
<Ken-Oh-Ki> have things to do
<Ken-Oh-Ki> cya
<Ken-Oh-Ki> bye
* KaiL doesn't understand this guy
<KaiL> as I once wrote in topic: error messages might help debugging ;)
* mapu is back (gone 01:46:07)
<Kejk_PL> Hi, my question is about instalation
<KaiL> tell us
<Kejk_PL> what is better: instal Kubuntu and then install updates form Breeze or install Ubuntu Breeze and kubuntu-desktop pakage
<Kejk_PL> ?
<KaiL> as a result you want a "kubuntu breezy", the development version?
<gdh> (not available in any shops)
<Kejk_PL> yes, newest software
<KaiL> it's not much newer than the rerleased version, as that's also only 1 month old :)
<KaiL> but as you don't want GNOME, just install kubuntu and update that
<Kejk_PL> OK, did there any imporvements in Breeze about HAL support, autoplug/mount and other from TODO?
<KaiL> no automount for now, I don't even know, if that's planned for breezy
<Kejk_PL> :)
<KaiL> for now we have a working kernel 2.6.12-rc4 and the splashscreen is somewhat usable
<Kejk_PL> now I am using Debian and I'm looking for something for my su=isters when I'll be on universty :-)
<Kejk_PL> and what about that bug, like sudo with kcontrol?
<KaiL> http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh << script to repair that
<Kejk_PL> thanks!
<KaiL> on breezy you need to comment out the first line (the forced dpkg)
<allee> KaiL: btw I personally dislike multiple open/close  so I use   echo "one
<allee> two
<allee> three" > /foo/bar
<allee> to great a file with 3 lines ;)
<allee> create that is
<KaiL> I'd like to be able to delete the script at all ;))
<allee> and last but not last thx for the script!
<allee> KaiL: lol.  me too ;)
<KaiL> afaik Riddell  has it fixed locally and only waits for some other upstream fix
<Riddell> KaiL: which?
<KaiL> kdelibs-data deleting kderc
<Riddell> yep, waiting on the security issue due out soon
<KaiL> and then we finally get a fully fixed package in hoary-security? :)
* allee does not take the opertunity to mention he favours mv /etc/kderc /etc/kde/system.kdeglobals
<KaiL> allee: that might be an idea for a "self-repairing" kubuntu-default-settings package ;)
<KaiL> as it's afaik not possible to regenerate a deleted file in /etc with just dpkg/apt-get work
<allee> KaiL: yes, that's postinst script work when done automaticly.  by had   dpkg -i --force-confmiss    /path/to/deb   does the trick
<allee> s/had/hand/
<KaiL> or wait for an update in that file? ;)
<amichai> is somone working on an update manager for kubuntu?
<KaiL> should work too imho
<KaiL> amichai: \sh 
<amichai> KaiL: \sh ??
<\sh> amichai: mvo and I will jump in :)
<Tm_T> amichai: update manager?
<amichai> lol
<\sh> amichai: whats with it? :)
<exciton> Hello I have been running Kubuntu on this iBook for a month or so now and desided that I wanted to put it on my main system but now after just a few mins the system shuts down stating the temp as the reason but it is only hitting 40 something C and thats about where my sys runs how can I rase that to say 55 or 60C like how my bios is set for heat shutdonw
<KaiL> Tm_T: something to do agt-get dist-upgrade with the mouse and with some "there's sometjhing new"-infobox
<amichai> \sh: wouldnt know where to start
<\sh> amichai: you mean the actual update-manager?
<KaiL> exciton: your main box is ppc too?
<\sh> amichai: or do you refer to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UpdateManager
<amichai> \sh: yeah like there is one in gnome
<exciton> Kail no it's an amd athlon xp
<Tm_T> KaiL: hmm, ok
<\sh> amichai: or do you refer to kynaptic?
<amichai> \sh: not kynaptic
<KaiL> amichai: then 40 is really a "little bit low" ;)
<exciton> yeah I know
<amichai> i'm referring to thw UpdateManager :)
<\sh> amichai: ok :)
<amichai> is there a kde frontend?
<KaiL> \sh: is it currently possible to use those apps with kde? of do they ignore the kde packages then?
<exciton> mine runs about 5F above spec because I'm running my 2400 at 2086 with a 166/333FSB so I need a little more play room with heat
<\sh> amichai: not right now...there will be one 
<\sh> amichai: it's a complete rewrite of the gnome update-manager and then there will be a kde one as well
<amichai> \sh: ok cool. that would be cool.
<amichai> \sh: nice
<amichai> my kde crashes every once in while, is that normal?
<exciton> but is there any ideas on how to change the shut down temp in kubuntu?
<KaiL> exciton: I didn't even know, such a limit can be done from linux side, as you need afaik acpi based temp sensors for that (which I've only seen in some Centrino laptops)
<\sh> KaiL: what? i don't understand...do you mean a gnome update-manager will ignore kde packages and vice versa? ,-) nice idea, but too aggressive ;)
<KaiL> shure, that it doesn't hit the bios values?
<amichai> i've just accepted it, but thats me being lazy
<exciton> KaiL: yeah lol I know thats why is was so odd and even then I could find nothing on google about it
<KaiL> \sh: it just looks for all installed packages? and so would even work for universe?
<KaiL> exciton: I don't belive that it's any heat-shutdown
<\sh> KaiL: all package sources will be available
<KaiL> exciton: try if an open case extends this time
<madel> Hi all!
<madel> how do I full uninstall gnome?
<R0bNyc> does kubuntu/ubuntu supports reseirfs?
<KaiL> madel: apt-get remove --purge libgtk2.0-*
<KaiL> should catch all
<madel> KaiL: really?
<madel> not ubuntu-desktop?
<KaiL> R0bNyc: yes, but I've had very much negative reports about reiserfs recently
<R0bNyc> KaiL, I've tried to install Kubuntu and Ubuntu and I get this error. I choose reiserfs anyways.. Copying Packages Failed.. Copying packages to the harddisk failed. You may have run out of disk space in the targer /var filesystem.     Check /var/log/syslog or see virtual console 4 for the details
<exciton> Kail okay I'll give that a shot
<KaiL> madel: that's only an empty metapackage
<R0bNyc> maybe thats why
<R0bNyc> i hate ext3 , i prefer reiserfs tho but i guess reiserfs problems on ubu
<KaiL> R0bNyc: how many space do you have planned for /var?
<R0bNyc> KaiL, i didnt setup nothing for that only /root 9.7gb
<uniq> madel: ubuntu-desktop is for installing.. it depends on all the gnome packages.. so they'll be installed with ubuntu-desktop. but all the gnome-packages doesn't depend on the ubuntu-desktop package.. that's to be able to install part of the gnome-desktop.. and bnot beeing forced to take everything.
<R0bNyc> i never did any /var stuff
<w6bi_work> So, how come the login and password fields are greyed out in kppp?  
<KaiL> exciton: after that get debfoster and look for the remaining gnome stuff
<exciton> okay whats that?
<uniq> madel: and removing libgtk2.0-* is not a good idea.. that will remove things like firefox, hal-device-manager, kdeartwork, etc.
<uniq> ohwell.. another inpatient user :|
<exciton> is there a log of everything dumped to the consol or that has the log of the heat shut down?
<KaiL> uhm, what's that? "dbus-1" got renamed to "dbus"?
<KaiL> Riddell: breezy needs you - this renaming wants to kill konqueror
<exciton> with kynaptic how do I add reposatories?
<Riddell> KaiL: it's going to get a lot worse when the C++ transition happens next week
<KaiL> lol
<\sh> exciton: forget kynaptic
<\sh> exciton: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list or use synaptic
<exciton> yeah I like synaptic a lot better 
<\sh> Riddell: will be fun for everybody :)
<KaiL> gcc3.4 -> gcc4.0?
<exciton> on this iBook I installed ubuntu because thats what I had on hand and downloaded kde with synaptic
<Riddell> no, 3.3 -> 4.0, (3.4 already had the new ABI)
<\sh> exciton: try to use apt-get so u r not depending on graphical stuff ;) sometimes guis are not working ;) and u have to do it by hand ;)
<exciton> while I'm waiting to my system to shutdown from over heating. I have an ati card can I change the rpm to an apt for the driver and install it?
<\sh> exciton: for what?
<\sh> exciton: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<exciton> \sh: for the fglrx ati driver 
<\sh> exciton: check the page :)
<exciton> k thanks I'll take a look
<KaiL> aha, there we go
<KaiL> libhal0 -> libhal1
<KaiL> kdebase-kio-plugins depends on libhal0 (and libhal-storage0), which got replaced by libhal1
<KaiL> ...and depends on dbus-1, which is now just dbus
<KaiL> lol, from dbus changelog: "New upstream version (now with 97% more Api breakage!)."
<kay> Hello, +s
<kay> some dbus updates want to kill my kde packages on Kubuntu Breezy
<KaiL> realy? no, you are joking :)
<\sh> hahahha
<\sh> funny...this will be a funny week 
<KaiL> we had that seconds ago ;)
<KaiL> quote for that:
<KaiL> from dbus changelog: "New upstream version (now with 97% more Api breakage!)."
<kay> lol
<kay> That was one of the questions, is this great new HAL version of a packaging change?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:\sh] : DBUS news: "New upstream version (now with 97% more Api breakage!)." | http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh script will fix kdelibs bug | http://www.tuxmagazine.com/ sign up and read the guide on using Konqueror for File Management(Issue #2)
<gdh> Is the kdelibs 'issue' still alive?
<KaiL> kay: everything in one: dbus-1 is now dbus, libhal0 is now libhal1 and everything is incompatible
<KaiL> gdh: yes :(
<\sh> KaiL: repair it :)
<KaiL> tell Riddell :p
<kay> The one with knetworkconf, gdh?
<KaiL> kay: yes
<\sh> kail: no ;) riddell has too much to do for the transition ;)
<gdh> KaiL: What's exactly the problem with releasing an update?
<kay> at least no gcc4 transition will need to happen soon
<KaiL> gdh: ask Riddell ;)
<gdh> KaiL: I didn't want to, because he'll only bite my head off :)
<kay> At least things got rolling in Breezy
<\sh> kay: starting from next tuesday ;)
<KaiL> kay: next week, but before we break everything else :p
<kay> I hought 4.0.0 is blacklisted to compile KDE?
<kay> +t
<Riddell> a new knetworkconf has been uploaded, it's just waiting to be put into the archives by mdz
<exciton> okay it just shut down
<KaiL> Riddell: and then both like each other again?
<kay> strange was that on my work box i didn't have to use force-overwrite, but on the notebook now, no forgiveness was considered :p
<kay> on my work box i just removed knetworkconf temporarily and that solved it
<KaiL> kay: and you also lost your /etc/kderc on doing that
<kay> really?
<kay> How will i notice?
<kay> (didn't relog yet)
<KaiL> looksing your default theme and so on
<KaiL> loosing
<KaiL> the script in topic fixes all this
<exciton> is there a log any where that would show me the shut down 
<exciton> ???
<Tezkah> hmm, having difficulties with my ra0
<KaiL> again? 
<Tezkah> ifup wont make it come up, but "sudo dhclient ra0"
<Tezkah> will
<Tezkah> yeah
<kay> KaiL: Thanks for the hint
<KaiL> btw. the kernel is in out 2.6.12 packages
<Tezkah> see, I added "auto ra0" to /etc/network/interfaces
<KaiL> eh
<KaiL> btw. the rt2500 driver is in out 2.6.12 packages
<Tezkah> /etc/network/interfaces:18: too few parameters for iface line
<Tezkah> ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<kay> Tezkah: I also have a ra0
<KaiL> damn, there's a second typo
<Tezkah> /etc/network/interfaces:18: too few parameters for iface line
<Tezkah> ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<Tezkah> err
<gdh> what's 'ra0' out of interest?
<Tezkah> oops
<KaiL> Tezkah: show that line?
<Tezkah> iface ra0 inet dhcp
<Tezkah> auto ra0
<kay> ralink wireless driver
<gdh> ah, k :)
<Tezkah> oh line 18
<kay> The only free software one
<KaiL> gdh: RaLink RT2400 or 2500
<Tezkah> is 
<Tezkah> iface eth0 inet 
<KaiL> Tezkah: there's really something missing
<KaiL> eth0 is cable-LAN
<Tezkah> right
<KaiL> block should look like this:
<Tezkah> should I just add DHCP on it?
<KaiL> iface eth0 inet static
<KaiL>         address 192.168.1.7
<KaiL>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<KaiL> auto eth0
<Tezkah> oh, see
<Tezkah> I've never plugged the ethernet in
<KaiL> I don't think, you have a dhcp server behind the cable too ;)
<Tezkah> well if I did plug the ethernet in
<Tezkah> it would go to the router
<Tezkah> the same one as the wirleess
<kay> KaiL: the router has
<Tezkah> wireless
<Tezkah> I'll try it now
<kay> But I prefer DHCP a lot more
<kay> Eh, not to use it
<kay> static will be quicker
<KaiL> kay: btw. your ra0 also a Linksys PCI card?
<kay> yeah, it is
<kay> Even works fine on AMD64
<KaiL> with this REALLY big antenna
<KaiL> you are running breezy?
<pussfeller> why does kmail open up links in /var/tmp instead of the actual webpage?
<KaiL> including kernel 2.6.12-rc4?
<kay> Not on that machine, that is still Hoary
<kay> And I rolled my own kernel for it too... i think it's rc3
<uniq> pussfeller: like pictures and such?
<KaiL> pussfeller: caching
<KaiL> not every app has direct net access
<Tezkah> it worked
<Tezkah> hooray
<KaiL> kay: breezy will ship with precompiled rt2400 and rt2500 :)
<kay> Great news KaiL :-)
<KaiL> the newest linux-image already has
<Tezkah> thanks KaiL 
<kay> ah.... good
<KaiL> Tezkah: is your ra0 also a Linksys-card? ;)
<Tezkah> nah, its a miniPCI 
<Tezkah> I think
<kay> Ah oh, btw eh, not Linksys, I misunderstood you, Kail
<kay> It is something with Centronics or so
<xxenon> wow the new dbus in breezy wants to remove the whole KDE :)
<KaiL> oh, somebody else using that so?
<KaiL> xxenon: see topic
<kay> Well, I bought with tuxhardware.de, they were the only ones to tell me the chipset before i bought
<xxenon> KaiL - yes :)
<kay> Incredible how ... impossible it is to find out revision numbers even
<Tezkah> oh man
<Tezkah> kubuntu please have my babies
<kay> I read that thing about supporting notebooks
<kay> I am now all excited...
<poopinaboot> anyone know how to get a printable, blank calendar?
<pussfeller> uniq, KaiL no, web links I click on in email
<KaiL> notebooks? well, everything working on each I tried until now
<pussfeller> konquy opens a tmp file, instead of just going to the webpage
<poopinaboot> anyone?
<kay> KaiL: I bought from the vendor that had Gentoo preinstalled with complete instructions for everything how to do it, so it was not an issue
<kay> KaiL: But well.. multimedia keys, nope
<KaiL> poopinaboot: what is a printer? ;)
<allee> KaiL contrats to your laptops choice
<poopinaboot> heh KaiL 
<kay> KaiL: Or sleeping and stuff, handwork more or less so far
<uniq> poopinaboot: 'cal' in a terminal ;)
<KaiL> kay: yes, they need some manual work - recently many of them send acpi (!) events
<allee> s/contrats/congratulations/
<poopinaboot> uniq: something more presentable
<KaiL> sleeping is included in my test on laptops and desktops
<kay> KaiL: You mean the keys?
<KaiL> yes
<uniq> poopinaboot: i guess you can have some fun with oo impress.
<poopinaboot> uniq: heh, thanks
<kay> KaiL: You know the log for that mayhaps?
<allee> laptop: Where to put a fixed DSDT table to get in included in initrd?
<KaiL> allee: some old Gericom crap, 5 year old FSC Lifebook E, Samsung P35, some HP...
<KaiL> allee: you really need one?
<KaiL> the sleep scripts doesn't work without?
<allee> No I've more than enough laptops ;)  or do you mean DSDT?   Yes,  battery not recognized and empties more when plugins in ;)
<uniq> well.. g'nite guys.. more studying tomorrow.
<Tezkah> thanks guys for helping me with stuff
#kubuntu 2005-05-20
<Tezkah> you are much nicer than #microsoft
<kay> Well, I am sure it is to get better. I am confident to say that (K)ubuntu was so far the best hardware support
<KaiL> allee: and on none of them you had success?
<kay> Tezkah: Only paid less :p
<Tezkah> now... will sleep work?
<Tezkah> hmm
<KaiL> you sleeping or your laptop? :)
<kay> Likely did work just now
<KaiL> that halp always work
<KaiL> but awaking.....
<allee> KaiL: suspend/hibernate I have not even tried yet.  Not knowing the state of battery is bad regardless is sleep works or not ;)
<kay> Does Kubutu do that by default into grub?
<nmorse> Kubuntu is the devil for suspend and hibernate
<kay> I mean, suspend to swap and stuff
<nmorse> They work perfectly, but the second you hit apply in the little klaptop thing's config Stuff Goes Wrong
<nmorse> I can't even get into KDE without the suspend message coming up
<kay> You know, this was actually first a Sarge, then I crossgraded only to Hoary and switched to Breezy the day Hoary was stable
<kay> nmorse: Ignore klaptop in that regards, it is not good enough, IMO
<KaiL> kay: kubuntu supports suspend to disk out of the box afaik and suspend to RAM with some easy change in settings
<KaiL> even the second works for >>50%
<kay> nmorse: I instead let hotplug or something do the trick, and of course powenowd and friends
<nmorse> Yes, but now I can't load KDE
<nmorse> I can, in fact, boot the system just fine and use Gnome, XFCE4, or Enlightenment
<kay> Oh... mv, looks like you want to remove something like klaptoprc or so
<nmorse> But it shuts down with the suspend messages when KDE is booted
<KaiL> that's strange
<nmorse> where is klaptoprc? in config in .kde/share?
<KaiL> .kde/share/config I guess
<kay> nmorse: I don't know the filename really, but depending on how you had configured, just rm -rf ~/.kde ?
<nmorse> Not in .kde/share/config
<KaiL> klaptopdeamonrc?
<KaiL> ...or so
<kay> find ~/.kde -name \*laptop\* tells you?
<KaiL> :)
<nmorse> nothing with kl* besides klipper
<KaiL> that was my next idea
<KaiL> suspend to disk works out of the box?
<nmorse> kcmlaptoprc is the file, for the record
<nmorse> Suspend to swap works just fine for me
<KaiL> or does anything needs to be configured?
<kay> So, nuke it and may work
<nmorse> Just KDE screws stuff up
<nmorse> now if only someone knew something about SMTP auth
<kay> I found the klaptop config of stuff not up to normal KDE standards (yet)
<nmorse> I can't stand SASL but need to do the SMTP auth for my server
<kay> And as I said, it all works fine without it
<nmorse> There must be an alternative to SASL somewhere
<kay> nmorse: Can you tell more?
<nmorse> About kcmlaptoprc and the little sys-tray daemon?
<kay> No, your SMTP auth problems
<nmorse> Basically, I set it up to suspend on lidbutton and to suspend on power button
<nmorse> Oh, well my server will be going with me to college in the fall and I don't want to set up trusted senders by IP or Subnet as that's simply too many people
<exciton> okay I did this sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx but I still can't get my res above 1024x768 and everything is still laggy and opengl is at 1 frame per 3 secs
<exciton> any ideas?
<nmorse> DRI is not enabled, is it?
<nmorse> Do glxinfo | grep direct in Konsole
<exciton> dri is in the xorg.conf file
<nmorse> do the glxinfo bit
<nmorse> So I'm trying to do SMTP auth completely without Cyrus-SASL if at all possible
<exciton> Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display 0:0
<KaiL> exciton: fglrx enabled in /etx/X11/xorg.conf?
<nmorse> any ideas, kay?
<kay> nmorse: If i understand http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SASL correctly, it doesn't really fix much
<exciton> nope driver is still listed as ati for some reason
<kay> nmorse: Plain text passwords are in SASL just as well as the loved NTLM
<Tezkah> well thats no good
<KaiL> exciton: you need to set that manually
<Tezkah> root      8847 20.3  0.0   1532   420 pts/1    S+   16:03   0:08 rmmod rt2500
<nmorse> I just need some way to do the SMTP authentication, PLAIN password login or not
<Tezkah> wehn 
<Tezkah> when I try to sleep, rmmod comes up
<exciton> I did add posix to the fstab file but I don't think I needed to because it was all ready mounted
<Tezkah> takes up all my megahurtz
<kay> nmorse: Can you use certificates?
<KaiL> Tezkah: hmm, it tries unload the module and fails :(
<nmorse> I can do anything, probably, if it doesn't involve the living hell that is SASL
<kay> nmorse: Or being on SSL.... why not use ssh tunnel anyway?
<nmorse> It's like using Sendmail
<KaiL> Tezkah: which driver version is that?
<nmorse> SSH Tunnel, as in to act like I'm the localhost by tunneling in for SMTP?
<Tezkah> the newest nightly
<Tezkah> or it was when I installed it a day ago
<nmorse> Which would, in fact, use local passwd
<KaiL> "1.1.0 BETA2 2005/02/21" is in the package..
<kay> right, you come in by ssh, be localhost and allow SMTP only for localhost
<KaiL> sudo modinfo rt2500 tells..
<nmorse> And how do I configure client software for email to do this?
<kay> ssh is regarded somewhat secure... and you can do neat things for it too
<Tezkah> description:    Ralink RT2500 802.11g WLAN driver 1.1.0 BETA2 2005/02/21
<kay> uh yeah... :p
<KaiL> hmm, halging at "configure network devices" is not good...
<nmorse> So can KMail log in that way, or Thunderbird?
<Tezkah> yeah, when I boot
<Tezkah> it sits at "configuring network deviceS
<Tezkah> but eventually it passes
<kay> Well, postfix, exim likely could
<transgress> wow i did more work today that i have in a long time
<transgress> but i can see the walls in my room now!
<KaiL> here it did that on my K6-2
<KaiL> after playing with suspend to disk
<KaiL> (which didn't work as is should)
<nmorse> Transgress, are you on Jabber right now too?
<transgress> nmorse: yes
<nmorse> So you are the one transgress then
<Tezkah> oh well, I gotta run anyways
<KaiL> next try...
<transgress> yeah i just messaged you
<transgress> heh
<Tezkah> I'lll work on it later
<nmorse> I can receive your messages, but I get an error when I try to send you one
<transgress> eh?  that's weird... that's happened to someone else too though.  what's it say?
<kay> nmorse: you could run your mail program on that host via ssh to start with
<nmorse> Right, so I need to tell the people using this server to ssh in, then start mutt or some other CLI client?
<nmorse> So much for the non-SASL route
<kay> Thought it is only you?
<KaiL> silly
<nmorse> No, it will probably be for a lot more people than you think
<kay> You can tunnel X through ssh just fine though 
<KaiL> it asked for an IP, it got an IP and now it's sitting there
<kay> ssh -X someserver kmail
<nmorse> I hate tunneling X through SSH
<nmorse> It's a pain all around
<nmorse> I may as well use FreeNX or something then
<kay> nmorse: Ah, I didn't get your problem at all, so you really need to provide standard SASL
<nmorse> I guess so
<nmorse> I really hate the hell that is SASL though
<kay> Why?
<nmorse> Makes RPM dependency hell on Red Hat look like a field day
<kay> It's just a standard for how to auth, even allowing for no passwords and stuff
<nmorse> Though nothing beats sendmail.cf in complexity
<exciton> welll I just ran the fglrxconfig as root and backed up the xorg.conf and cp the XFree86 to xorg.conf and now x will not start anyone esle have an ati card that know what I'm doing wrong
<kay> Looks ok to me
<kay> You must mean the cyrus implementation :-)
<nmorse> The only full implementation?
<nmorse> But when I once delved into sendmail.cf was still worse
<kay> I was about to look, is really the only one?
<KaiL> "no DHCPOFFERS received."
<King_Brad> how do i reconfigure KDE 3.4 to make my res 1024x768?
<kay> I was able to trust Debian on all mail configuration for some time now
<exciton> King_Brad:  is the X server running?
<King_Brad> yes
<King_Brad> i am in KDE3.4
<King_Brad> right now
<kay> I only need satellite systems like they do just fine, with no security problems
<KaiL> King_Brad: current res to low or to high?
<exciton> King_Brad: Then you can just right click and config desktop
<exciton> King_Brad: then display
<King_Brad> kail, its too low.... its at the max that it sees
<KaiL> exciton: that only works for reducing the res
<King_Brad> i cannot set it any higher
<nmorse> I'm trying to make a stand-alone mail server, like your ISP has, kay
<King_Brad> its at like 864x450 or some crazy number like that
<nmorse> And I'm using FreeBSD, because well I love Debian, I needed more up-to-date software
<KaiL> King_Brad: so you need to fight with /etx/X11/xorg.conf for now
<kay> with MX record, nmorse ?
<exciton> KaiL: thats not 100% true if you are under 1024x768 you can use it to rase the rex
<exciton> res*
<King_Brad> k
<King_Brad> thx kail
<nmorse> Yes, MX records
<nmorse> betterthanducttape.com is the domain
<kay> But hey, that one has to have no auth, right?
<nmorse> What?
<nmorse> I'm talking about auth to relay mail through it
<King_Brad> Kail, is there a command i can run to do a configure thingie?
<King_Brad> or something
<kay> Well, it has to accept mail for somebody@betterthanducttape.com from anywhere, or not nmorse ?
<KaiL> text editor ;p
<nmorse> Like to send mail from Thunderbird through it
<King_Brad> bay
<King_Brad> bah*
<nmorse> It has to accept anyone@betterthanducttape.com, yes
<nmorse> Just like SBC has to accept anyone@sbcglobal.net
<nmorse> But SMTP auth is still completely possible, as they've proven
<kay> nmorse: Ok, but for other addresses you need auth, clearly otherwise you will be a relay then
* KaiL has problems with a LAN card it lookes like....
<nmorse> Basically, I'm trying to make it so I can send mail from anywhere through my server, and still not be an open relay for spammers
<kay> What do they auth with in the end, you give password and account?
<nmorse> Yes, good old passwd on FreeBSD
<transgress> what about passwd on fbsd?
<transgress> i need to build another machine... i want a freebsd machine
<nmorse> That's the login mechanism I'm trying to use for SASL
<nmorse> I have a FreeBSD server sitting about 4 feet from me
* KaiL really has this problem
<transgress> i have a slack server next to me, but it's about to be debian
<kay> he... nmorse my first Unix was a NetBSD :
<transgress> if i get more ram in it ever i'ma make it freebsd
<kay> At the time there was no FreeBSD yet :p
<nmorse> I had a very fun time trying to set up NetBSD
<nmorse> I really hate its installer and the lack of a first boot setup
<transgress> i thought freebsd came out before netbsd
<nmorse> I thought OpenBSD came after FreeBSD, and Net forked off of Open
<nmorse> or maybe the fork was the other way
<kay> It was the other way round
<nmorse> Anyway, the point is FreeBSD came first
<nmorse> And that's why OpenBSD runs on so many platforms
<transgress> yeah i was thinking netbsd came about because of the lack of platforms for freebsd
<kay> Why don't you try http://postfix.state-of-mind.de/patrick.koetter/smtpauth/
<nmorse> thanks for the link, kay
<kay> I see no reason why postfix shouldn't be easier than sendmail
<exciton> okay back to why I'm here my system is shuting it's self off at 41C is there any ideas on how or why
<kay> Even I have successfully edited some of its config in the past
<kay> And besides, it is the Kubuntu default mailer
<kay> :p
<KaiL> next try...
<nmorse> Kubuntu should switch to exim, like official debian has
<kay> nmorse: I found it through Wikipedia btw, SASL -> SNMP -> Programs that implement it -> Postfix -> FAQs
<nmorse> I wonder if POP-before-SMTP might work for me
<kay> POP before SMTP is bad in my book
<KaiL> better birng your children to bed, before it comes to networking here...:)
<kay> Because the clients never do that, they first send mail and only then pop
<kay> nmorse: Who is this Debian anyway these days :p
<nmorse> Right, so the fact that Outlook, Outlook Express, and Thunderbird all check mail in on startup means that they won't have logged in via POP or IMAP first?
<KaiL> hmm, *beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep*
<nmorse> Debian is this giant dinosaur that still kicks all the little mammals' butts
<nmorse> Of course, the little ones did come from it
<kay> They really work hard to give Fedora chances it never deserved
<transgress> who does?
<kay> I remember the last security team freeze stuff.... it was only 6 months to release then
<nmorse> Fedora doesn't have any chances aside from the Red Hat fan club and the SELinux fan club
<transgress> i don't find fedora that bad... 
<nmorse> It just hasn't caught up to the other desktop distros yet, and the SELinux stuff messed up a lot of software
<kay> It is no real community Linux, but the more Debian fails to release... the more attraction Fedora has gained
<transgress> yum repos seem to help with the rpm problems that RH had... it makes for easy as hell updates, SELinux is nice when you worry about security... 
<transgress> i'm actually thinking of putting FC4 on my lappy when it's relesed depending on how it looks... namely waiting for new kde to be put on it
<kay> Did you read the news about Immunix and Novell? That looks promising btw
<nmorse> What news, kay?
<kay> Novell bought it
<nmorse> and Immunix makes what?
<kay> oops :p
<transgress> i like fedora for being more community driven... that appeals to me
<kay> transgress: That normally should be Debian
<nmorse> Fedora is not community driven, the Red Hat employees still have the final say
<transgress> i didn't like that they suggested not doing a custom kernel heh
<nmorse> It's like an out-sourced Red Hat
<kay> Immunix is a commercial distribution of Linux with several security hardening features.
<transgress> nmorse: key word was _more_ 
<kay> I think it's the one, when you look for secure linux maybe
<nmorse> Right, I still suggest Ubuntu or Kubuntu for laptops
<transgress> and the owners of the distro always has more say in it... just like debian, ubuntu, kubuntu
<nmorse> Real community driven distro with Debian for a base
<transgress> i'm running ubuntu on my lappy atm... 
<kay> Truth is, for the people Fedora is more community than outdated Debian
<nmorse> Funny, Debian
<kay> People won't rush to install Gnome 2.8 or KDE 3.3 over their Fedora's with newer versions
<nmorse> 's never seemed to try to keep me out of the process
<transgress> if debian would stop dragging their feet i'd run nothing but debian.  i love debian.  and i love the politics surrounding debian heh.
<nmorse> I prefer Unstable or Testing for Debian anyway
<kay> I am having high hopes on Ubuntu there, HP and people, driving it more
<transgress> even testing debian is more outdated than current fedora however
<nmorse> And with stuff like Ubuntu or Libranet we don't need releases often
<nmorse> Debian is also the only distro to support so many platforms
<nmorse> Debian runs on the f'ing FreeBSD kernel
<nmorse> and runs on Hurd
<kay> nmorse: Yet, where is KDE 3.4 there, where is Xorg, where has the proudness gone?
<transgress> gentoo runs on a lot too 
<kay> I remember the days where KDE 2.2 was in Debian FIRST
<nmorse> Xorg and KDE 3.4 will get into Unstable when Sarge is released
<kay> And other releases too...
<nmorse> They're in experimental if I recall
<transgress> but sometimes at least getting releases out on some platforms is better than getting no releases out on no platforms
<nmorse> Have you seen what it takes to ensure software runs on ARM processors? Portable coding is dead.
<kay> nmorse: Funny if you don't use i368, experimental is practially useless
<kay> And they didn't support my amd64 for real, for much too long
<nmorse> Experimental is useless if you're not a maintainer anyway
<nmorse> Debian will probably start an official AMD64 port soon enough
<kay> I went for Ubuntu with KDE mostly for being fed up with some unofficial server of Sid, lagging behind, being broken and just plain bad
<nmorse> Everything hinges on Sarge's release
<kay> For much too long
<transgress> actually i think they said they would let whoever does the port keep doing it and they wouldn't put as much focus on amd64
<nmorse> Everyone's been too obsessed attempting to get a 2 year late release out the door that they can't worry about new stuff
<kay> And the quality of Sarge is _still_ not the result of the time passed
<nmorse> Maybe if they hadn't tried to push ahead with udev support we'd have it now
<kay> I tell you, everyone that was big in Debian now works for Canonical in many fields
<kay> I met Debian guys at fairs, that were hired to do stuff for Fedora rather
<kay> That SELinux guy of Redhat, he was once into Debian
<nmorse> Yes, which means Debian still lives as it's still being developed. You didn't think that working on Ubuntu meant no work would occur on Debian, did you?
<nmorse> The SELinux guy went where he was needed
<lucychili> ive heard that sort of comment b4
<kay> It's more like Debian merging Ubuntu changes back in some fields now
<nmorse> Anyway, I'm tired of the general animosity towards Debian from most Ubuntu users
<lucychili> yep
<KaiL> f*ck :(
<lucychili> not good
<kay> You know, this Mark or Marc has the ambition to make Ubuntu replace Debian
<lucychili> ubuntu is built on debian
<nmorse> What's the point of attempting to kill the distribution yours is based entirely on?
<KaiL> looks like the suspend test killed my Realtek 8139A :(
<kay> nmorse: It is not animosity.... it is just disappointment
<lucychili> honoring the team youre partnering with is important
<nmorse> Will Marc ever actually convince all of the people to contine making packages for Ubuntu, which wasn't really founded on the same ideals?
<transgress> nmorse: don't find my statements as animosity... as i said i love debian.  there is a reason many things are built on debian... but they are dragging ass like no one else.
<kay> I am not saying that Debian will die or stuff... I am just saying it is a hell slower than it should be
<lucychili> if ubuntu hires resources debian uses too then its a sensitive area
<nmorse> Even the main debian devs agree it's too slow right now
<transgress> i'm hoping the new boss there will help move shit along
<nmorse> I guess I'm on the defensive due to the bull I hear from a lot of Ubuntu guys
<nmorse> I'm kind of looking forward to Progeny Debian
<kay> Debian Project Leaders serve way too short
<lucychili> im just an end user but my concern for our org is that the future of us committing our customers to ubuntu is whether ubuntu and open office and debian can work effectively as a team long term
<nmorse> Made by the Ian of Debian
<kay> Don't forget Debby :p
<nmorse> OpenOffice can't seem to get along without specific Java from Sun which is proprietary and undocumented
<lucychili> i know that there are issues for all of these groups
<nmorse> At this rate, the projects are going to kill each other
<lucychili> just want to flag that for the end users we can hear the discord
<nmorse> Probably Ubuntu and OO.o would go first, while Debian's death would lag behind
<kay> Hey hey.... look at meeting minutes from Sun
<kay> They are going to fix it
<lucychili> and hope that you guys can keep it all sweet
<nmorse> You run a business based on Ubuntu, lucychili?
<lucychili> debain is a reliable server space
<kay> And as I know it, Redhat already did most of the work, to make OO.o's Java parts work fine with gcj
<lucychili> i runa community group
<lucychili> which provides ubuntu debian boxes to people
<lucychili> we do training on them for them
<nmorse> Okay, lucychili
<kay> Openoffice using so much Sun Java is really just a coincidence
<nmorse> That's a great idea, lucy
<sirukin> hmm
<lucychili> and sometimes we do community groups lans
<sirukin> I take it judging by the current topic, we're all slashdot readers.
<nmorse> So you're like a Debian LUG for the area?
<nmorse> Oh, probably
<lucychili> and training for the community groups
<nmorse> I read /.
<kay> sirukin: What's on there?
<sirukin> nothing
<kay> ah, i thought there was a current post on this topic :p
<KaiL> wtf is this?
<nmorse> anyway, I'm hoping the trolls on either side shut up long enough for the rest of us to get some work done
<KaiL> Realtek 8029 also doesn't want me
<kay> Well.... i gotta take some sleep....
<kay> bye
<sirukin> mmm
<sirukin> yeah, personally I don't really care.
<sirukin> Micro$$$oft will own everyone in ten years time anyway
<transgress> they don't now?  so i can take this electric armband off then?
<sirukin> slap a "Pwnt by Bill" on my ass cheek, and I'll be happy to drink DRM.
<sirukin> transgress, <insert borg star trek comment here>
<closure> sirukin, no they won't
<closure> sirukin, they are shaking in their boots with confidence
<sirukin> =D
<transgress> i do feel they are probably more worried about OSX than they are linux however
<transgress> and seeing as they a large amount of stock in apple...
<closure> transgress, most definitely
<transgress> *they own
<closure> linux is like herpes to them
<nmorse> It keeps MS from f'ing us in the a*
<nmorse> ?
<closure> pops up every few months just to bother them
<transgress> hehe my friend's brother just got diagnosed with herpes
<sirukin> ...
<sirukin> BWUHAHAHAHA
<closure> *shrugs* i don't have it but it doesn't seem like a big deal to me
<transgress> but he swears he didn't sleep around...
<closure> get that cream or those pills and you'll be straight
<transgress> i really wanna just explain to him how herpes works
<closure> 98% of adults have some form of herpes
<transgress> <-- is immuned to most types of herpes.
<sirukin> 98% of uranus has herpes.
<transgress> <-- is very happy about that fact
<closure> sirukin, see that kind of herpes would suck
<closure> sirukin, how would you know you have it? i mean who looks at their ass hole?
<sirukin> haha
<sirukin> that's right
<sirukin> the GOATSE conpiracy.
<sirukin> cons+/(-)
<sirukin> everyone takes a photo of themselves stretching their anusses.
<transgress> closure: umm... herpes don't just look bad... they hurt like hell... at least that's my understanding
<sirukin> www.ratemyahole.com
<transgress> i'm not going to that site
<transgress> sorry
<sirukin> I made it up.
<sirukin> if it really exists....I will fear.
<transgress> umm okay looking at slashdot right now... i'm not big on wiring and all that nice hardware shit... but it just seems like submerging your computer in oil would burn stuff out... 
<transgress> the whole liquid thing...
<transgress> am i wrong?
<transgress> http://mirrordot.org/stories/7bb0bea011df808569857f1175b25bee/index.html <-- if you are wondering
<closure> is that the mineral one?
<closure> that's funny shit
<transgress> yes
<transgress> how can that possibly work w/o burning shit out...
<Kisain> can anyone tell me how to run a VRML file?
<transgress> i mean... mineral oil seems like it would make a grand conductor...
<Kisain> i downloaded the stuff through syn but don't know what to do
<transgress> wtf is vrml?
<nmorse> a VRML file? As in Virtual Reality Markup Language?
<Kisain> i work on clocks it is a great conductor
<nmorse> Crap, I didn't know that crap was still alive
<Kisain> yup
<Kisain> i got the lament configuration in that fikle format
<Kisain> file i mean
<Kisain> i downloaded the stuff through syn 
<Kisain> but don't know how to use it lol
<Kisain> Virtual Reality Modeling Language
<Kisain> is what it is lol
<Kisain> anyone have any idea?
<nmorse> I have no idea what to do with it. Honestly, I thought it was a dead language
<nmorse> The graphics look like crap when it gets done
<Kisain> damn
<nmorse> Hmmm
<sbcman> hey folks
<nmorse> OpenVRML is what you're looking for Kisain
<nmorse> LGPL
<Kisain> is that a command line thing?
<nmorse> 'ed VRML browser
<Kisain> i dont understand nmorse
<nmorse> http://sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=7151&ssid=212
<nmorse> Graphical browser, like Firefox, but for VRML
<nmorse> VRML is a 3D markup language
<nmorse> It lets you create interactive web environments (supposedly)
<Kisain> um synaptic syays i alredy have it how to use?
<nmorse> try installing vrweb then
<Kisain> kk
<nmorse> I have no VRML files here to play with or I'd check for you
<Kisain> i have some if you want
<Kisain> i have the lament configuration
<Kisain> you know the hellraser cube?
<nmorse> I can't receive files over IRC (stupid firewall)
<transgress> man two days w/o getting any mail
<transgress> that bothers me... because i have so many things in the mail coming to me right now
<Kisain> ok i installed vrweb how to run?
<transgress> that something should've shown up
<transgress> vrweb maybe?
<Kisain> um duh lol
<Kisain> bingo lol
<KaiL> WTF?
<Kisain> :/ dosen't work
<KaiL> why do I need to reload the network driver on my K8, if the K6-2 get's silly?????
<phxguy> anyone have any siggestions for a dreamweaver like html editor
<nmorse> nvu would seem easy to use
<nmorse> I personally do almost everything in Quanta Plus
<phxguy> ive tried both and don't care for em but thanks for the suggestions.
<nmorse> Don't bother with Bluefish then
<nmorse> CoffeCup has a linux port
<phxguy> bluefish? is it visual?
<nmorse> Somewhat
<KaiL> nvu looks like the seperated Mozilla Composer
<nmorse> Not as much as Quanta Plus in visual mode
<nmorse> Nvu is Mozilla Composer these days
<KaiL> then I'd start with that
<KaiL> imho it's VERY powerfull tool
<nmorse> Did you try setting Quanta Plus to visual editor mode?
<KaiL> veeeeeery unstable
<nmorse> Nvu is very unstable?
<phxguy> how do i do that nmorse 
<KaiL> no, quanta in visual mode is
<phxguy> Ive got Nvu and I dont care for it too much
<Ken-OhKi> What's this 'kdelibs' bug?
<phxguy> Quanta seems like it can do a lot but I would like something more visual... like dreamweaver
<nmorse> Quanta has an option to be visual, but Kail claims it's unstable
<transgress> Ken-OhKi: it's kde-libs not wanting to update with apt-get dist-upgrade
<nmorse> Anyway, there's not a real Dreamweaver equivalent for linux
<phxguy> well i dont see where that option is.
<phxguy> nmorse: where?
<nmorse> We have kwebdev (Quanta), Bluefish, and Nvu
<nmorse> It'
<Ken-OhKi> trans -> I have a fresh install that kde don't work...
<nmorse> It's in one of the menus
<transgress> well... you could always not use canned website editors
<nmorse> ask Kail, I can't get KDE to work
<transgress> nmorse: did you install kde from ubuntu or from kubuntu?
<transgress> same to you Ken-OhKi?
<phxguy> transgress: yeah i could also use windows
<Ken-OhKi> I downloaded it today
<transgress> because spyware and virii are good for you.
<transgress> because instability is good too... 
<nmorse> I installed Ubuntu, then installed KDE from it
<nmorse> The problem is with kcmlaptoprc, I think
<nmorse> Which I rm'ed but haven't checked on since
<Ken-OhKi> I wonder if reinstall it change anything
<KaiL_hoary> Ken-OhKi: it should
<Ken-OhKi> Is this KDE issue a version problem?
<Ken-OhKi> GOD! I think I know what got wrong
<KaiL_hoary> in fact you are the first, who has any problems to get into KDE at all ;)
<phxguy> nmorse. did you do the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop 
<nmorse> Yeah
<phxguy> odd
<nmorse> The problem is with a config I did afterwards
<Ken-OhKi> KaiL -> After the first stage of the install, when we reboot, I didn't put the CD back on the drive (to get files if needed). May this be a source of problem?
<transgress> i couldn't get kde to work from ubuntu either
<transgress> i ended up installing kubuntu directly and it worked fine
<KaiL> Ken-OhKi: a "small" problem, yes
<KaiL> to be more exact nothing will work without that ;)
<Ken-OhKi> KaiL -> See, transgress have this problem too ^^
<Ken-OhKi> I'll just download this NS map and I'll reboot
<KaiL> no, that's something diff ;)
<Ken-OhKi> What's the difference? KDE doesn't work...
<nmorse> I think I need to restart KDE and see if it works now
<nmorse> Be back in a minute
<nmorse> VPL editor in the lower toolbar, BTW, phxguy
<nmorse> That'll get you into the visual editor
<KaiL> huh?
<phxguy> hmmm try thats nmorse  and it isnt very visual... imho
<KaiL> uhm, why now my K6-2 reconnected?!
<phxguy> oh well
<Ken-OhKi> [KaiL] ->Well, now that you said... a LOT of stuff was on APTITUDE saying that wasn't installed
<KaiL> Ken-OhKi: only the base system is ;9
<Ken-OhKi> [KaiL] ->Let me guess: It makes a lot of sense?
<KaiL> well... do a reinstall :)
<Ken-OhKi> Do I need to delete the partition? Or just run the CD and try to override it is enough?
<KaiL|hoary> better the clean way
<Ken-OhKi> ok
<Ken-OhKi> thanks
<Ken-OhKi> cya later
<KaiL> grr
<phxguy> well thanks for your help people.   Im outta here
<KaiL_hoary> wtf is going on here now??
<transgress> huh?
<transgress> my cat seems oblivious that my keyboard is on top of her...
<transgress> wb nmorse ... any luck?
<nmorse> I'm in Konversation in KDE 3.4
* KaiL_hoary wants to know, what's going on here
<transgress> cool
<KaiL_hoary> nmorse: oh, cool :)
<transgress> konversation is alright... wish i could make the background transparent though
<nmorse> I just wish that I hadn't had to completely erase kcmlaptoprc to get it to work
<KaiL> *waaaaaaaah*
<transgress> wtf
<KaiL> soon you'll see my K6-.2 reconnecting ;)
<KaiL|500> comments?
<KaiL|500> dirty jokes?
<KaiL|500> I bet I can't reproduce it now, as I have a ping on the other box running
<KaiL|500> what did I say? :)
<KaiL|500> KaiL_hoary: die you damn ghost!
<KaiL> now it happened...
<transgress> man... i hate giving customers bad news on the helpdesk...
<KaiL> only for some seconds the connection to the K8 got lost and bang, freenode doesn't want me any more
<transgress> because i have the highest rating of all the workers heh... and i'm competing close and don't wanna lose that.
<KaiL> transgress: hmm?
<transgress> eh the support system for where i work... i just had to give a customer bad news... and the customer gets to give us a rating on how well we helped... and i have the highest rating of all the workers... and this bad news is probably gonna drop me a notch
<KaiL> what does "bad news" mean?
<transgress> umm he was trying to install a cgi proxy on his website and couldn't get it to work and wanted to know why... well instead of telling him why, i got to tell him he isn't allowed to install those.
<KaiL> oh
<KaiL> that's in fact no answer to make him happy
<transgress> yep, but he should've read the TOS
<KaiL> hell, the more you watch a problem, the longer it takes to reappear?
<transgress> watch pot never boils eh?
<KaiL> bang, there is was
<KaiL> and again
<KaiL> silly, why should a dhcp-client refetch the IP from time to time?
<KaiL> and even more strange:
<KaiL> nonono, that's to much for me today...
<KaiL> silly hardware
<nmorse> What kind of adapter is it again?
<KaiL> maybe it'll work better tomorrow :)
<KaiL> nmorse: the one getting silly here? RealTek 8139A on one side, nForce3 on the other
<nmorse> Okay, no help from me on those
<KaiL> hehe
<nmorse> AMD64 has hardware issues, doesn't it
<KaiL> it's a 32Bit-System
<KaiL> if I'd at least know, which card does this nonsence
<KaiL> both could be..
<nmorse> nForce 3 is AMD64 only, isn't it?
<KaiL> there are also K8 based Semprons - they are 32bit only
<KaiL> this is such a thing
<nmorse> Oh, K8 Semprons
<nmorse> Makes a lot of sense, really
<KaiL> it does - powernow and low price
<KaiL> maybe the nForce driver from nvidia helps
<KaiL> or there where 2 (or more) dhclients fighting with each other
<KaiL> let's see.....
<Bicchi> anyone using gaim to instance messange people?
<luke> I am. whys that?
<Bicchi> do you see a popup window when a user signs on
<luke> yeah, don't you?
<Bicchi> no
<Bicchi> what do you need to set?
<luke> install gaim guifications
<luke> it's in synaptic
<Bicchi> ok
<KaiL> nmorse: DHCPREQUEST/DHCPACK every few seconds is not normal, or?
<Bicchi> luke: i allready have it installed.
<luke> on gaim tools > preferences > plugins enable guifications
<KaiL_hoary> this seams to be fixed :)
<Bicchi> luke: cool thanks. now i need someone to signon to try it. 
<luke> no problem :)
<Bicchi> luke: i also do not see the buddy icon on the chat window.
<Bicchi> luke: like for aol.
<luke> I don't use aol so I don't know. it could be a aol thing
<luke> if they have a picture it will usually show
<Bicchi> i know, thats the weird part. its showing for msn.
<transgress> you sure they have a buddy icon?
<transgress> it'll show... especially by default...
<luke> it's probibly an aol thing
<transgress> man i don't miss buddy icons
<Bicchi> yeah they do have buddy icons. i just checked from windows
<transgress> then he's probably right... probably an aol thing
<transgress> tell them to get a real isp
<transgress> and that'll fix it
<transgress> ;)
<luke> haha
<Bicchi> i do not use aol but i use their messenger.
<nmorse> I like the DBUS news for the topic
<luke> whats that about?
<luke> anyone here ever tried gentoo?
<nmorse> It's still on my desktop, I think
<nmorse> This is my laptop
<nmorse> What about it, luke?
<luke> o yup. I'm setting up a webserver with it. but I'm installing kde to see what it's like on gentoo. taking forever
<nmorse> Never ever use Gentoo on a server
<nmorse> I made that mistake once
<luke> whys that?
<nmorse> Etc-update ran automatically and wiped all of my config files
<nmorse> Couldn't even boot because /etc/fstab was re-written
<luke> how did it run automatically?
<nmorse> No idea
<nmorse> Might have been in a cron.monthly or something, but I didn't put it there
<luke> very strange
<nmorse> I didn't like the stability either really, or the difficulty in configuring things
<nmorse> went back to FreeBSD for stability and 'make config'
<luke> are you running kubuntu at the moment?
<luke> I reacon it's going to take all week to compile kde :p
<nmorse> On my laptop
<nmorse> Compiling KDE takes about 4 hours on my Athlon XP 2500+ with 1 GB of RAM
<luke> haha this is a k6
<luke> 450mhz :p
<nmorse> I remember running linux on a 450 mHz computer with 128 MB of RAM
<nmorse> KDE was the slowest thing ever
<luke> stink..
<nmorse> But the new 3.4 is pretty darn fast
<nmorse> I have no idea how fast on that though
<luke> well I'll see in a week :p
<KaiL> luke: how much RAM?
<luke> 128
<KaiL> ugs
<nmorse> You should probably run something else for a server anyway
<luke> yeah maybe.
<KaiL> compiling KDE on a K6-2/450 + 128MiB RAM?
<KaiL> you are silly :)
<luke> haha
* KaiL has kubuntu for that (and 2 times that RAM ;)
<KaiL> oh, and 50mhz more
<nmorse> I really reccomend FreeBSD, despite the compile times
<nmorse> No need for KDE, everything can be done without X11
<nmorse> I actually just SSH in when I need to do something, no keyboard, mouse, or monitor needed
<luke> yeah I could've done without kde, I just want to see how it runs
<KaiL> X on a Server is waste of RAM and of diskspace
<nmorse> Don't fool yourself into thinking Gentoo's KDE is any faster than anyone else's
<nmorse> The optimizations do squat
<incubii> i see no speed increase using gentoo at all
<nmorse> The only reason I used it was non-RPM distro the ATI drivers worked in
<KaiL> << goes sleeping
<luke> wouldn't it be more stable though. I reacon it would be more stable than kubuntu, I've had too many crashes. kubuntu doesn't like :( I'm sticking with it for a little while longer though
<KaiL> what crashes for you?
<KaiL> konq and kaffeine?
<incubii> if yer gonna do gentoo you mas as well go the whole hog and do LFS instead
<nmorse> Gentoo is not stable, by any stretch of the imagination
<nmorse> I've run it both desktop and server, and I know this from experience
<KaiL> gentoo can't be stable
<luke> I don't use kaffeine, konq crashes, and occasionally the whole thing freezes up
<KaiL> luke: the last is a hardware problem imho
<nmorse> Yeah, it probably is
<nmorse> Hardware problems are responsible for lots of BSOD's in Windows too
<luke> what would cause it then?
<nmorse> When does it crash?
<nmorse> Is it reproducible?
<luke> no particular times, just out of the blue
<nmorse> Defintely sounds like a hardware error
<KaiL> luke: bad RAM, overheated CPU, unstable power supply, overheated graphics chip.....
<Ken-OhKi> KaiL, It works
<KaiL> bingo
<transgress> man i'm really digging this new mudvayne album
<KaiL> somebody else happy ;)
<KaiL> luke: I have a K6-2 here, which really does every nonsence, you can imagine
<nmorse> luke, try running Ubuntu-memtestx86 when you get to grub after a reboot
<KaiL> but it never freezed ;)
<Ken-OhKi> Now I just wonder: When I was trying to fix up my network through KDE, it asked a pass. I entered the root pass and I got a wrong pass error
<KaiL> Ken-OhKi: your user password
<luke> it isn't overheating,  could be power supply I doubt it's memory but I'll run that test to see
<Ken-OhKi> O.O
<Ken-OhKi> sudo (blablabla) requires only the user pass?
<KaiL> luke: which graphics card?
<KaiL> Ken-OhKi: yes and those dialogs too
<luke> gforce 4 mx440
<KaiL> you should never need a root pw
<nmorse> sudo does in fact only require your user pass, and works for everyone according to the sudoers file
<KaiL> luke: hmm, I have a GF2 MX400 there
<luke> I had some problems with that overheating, but I stuck a fan under that, and it's cool
<nmorse> What drivers are you using for the graphics card? NV or Nvidia?
<KaiL> nvidia
<luke> NV I think
<nmorse> try using the Nvidia ones then
<KaiL> oh, he was asked ;)
<luke> how do I change?
<KaiL> nmorse: what would have been the answer, if he'd ansered "nvidia"? ;)
<rodrigo> hi, can anyone help me? im new to kubuntu and have some mouse problems
<KaiL> +w
<KaiL> rodrigo: then tell us
<nmorse> He couldn't have, Kail
<KaiL> after fighting with this MX510 I should be the mouse expert here *g*
<transgress> KaiL: why did you have to fight with it?
<KaiL> nmorse: why not?
<KaiL> transgress: tried to get _all_ buttons to do something usefull
<nmorse> He wouldn't be having that problem
<KaiL> nmorse: known bug?
<transgress> KaiL: oh... did you?
<nmorse> Frequent bug really
<nmorse> I know of it having only used ATI cards
<KaiL> transgress: the sidebuttons are working
<rodrigo> thanks, i have a toshiba satellite A20 series, i need to disable the touchpath taping, i read something about going to xorg.conf and telling it to MaxTabTime 0, but nothing happens with this.. i even comented the hole mouse sections atn the xorg and still have mouse, what can i do?
<transgress> how'd you do that? i really would like to map them to go forward and back in history if possible
<transgress> KaiL: ^
<nmorse> trying that, luke?
<KaiL> rodrigo: uhm, disable the touchpad at all..?
<Ken-OhKi> Does anyone here know anything about the "number odf brody" or something like that? A constant related to human-body "process"
<luke> nmorse: how do I change the drivers?
<rodrigo> no, just the tapping, but in my test i wanted to disable it at all and also nothing happened commenting all the mouse lines at xorg.conf
<KaiL> tapping comes to fast? ;)
<rodrigo> yes, exactlly
<transgress> rodrigo: first you gotta make sure that it is loading as a touchpad and not a regular mouse
<KaiL> transgress: should be done, as we always send the synaprics driver to /dev/psaux
<transgress> /var/log/X.something will tell you... i can't seem to fix it on my lappy because for some reason it doesn't wanna load as a synaptic mouse
<transgress> KaiL: mine doesn't... 
<Ken-OhKi> Anyone?
<KaiL> rodrigo: try to install ksynaptics and play a bit with the prefs in that
<KaiL> maybe there's something to get the touchpad behaving as it should
<luke> Ken-Ohki: try the user pass
<transgress> those won't do jack if the mouse isn't loading right...
<luke> Ken-Ohki: wrong thing sorry :p
<Ken-OhKi> Does anyone here know anything about the "number odf brody" or something like that? A constant related to human-body "process"
<luke> nmorse: how do I change the drivers?
<rodrigo> ok, just for the notice, i also read about tpconfig, but ii do tpconfig -1 ad some errores are coming
* KaiL better really goes to bed
<transgress> tpconfig?
<transgress> oh
<rodrigo> atal:
<rodrigo> No Synaptics or ALPS touchpad device found
<nmorse> you just install the nvidia-glx package and reconfigure x.org
<KaiL> ...before I'll break somebodys system *g*
<transgress> rodrigo: probably having the same problem as me then... i still haven't found a fix
<rodrigo> What the F!"#  LOL!!!
<nmorse> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto is the site for you, luke
<luke> thanks
<transgress> luke: you trying to install ati?
<luke> transgress: nah nvidia drivers
<transgress> oh
<transgress> nm then
<rodrigo> whats the command to run ksynaptics, there seem to be no ksynaptics even i have done apt-get install ksynaptics
<transgress> iuno
<luke> rodrigo: you mean kynaptic?
<transgress> luke: no... he is talking about the synaptics touchpad program
<luke> ok :p
<rodrigo> nop
<rodrigo> LOL
<rodrigo> so transgress,  you're now used to the freaking taping?? LOL!
<transgress> rodrigo: yeah sort of... 
<rodrigo> i just hate it
<transgress> rodrigo: i really actually hate it, but can't figure out how to fix it
<nmorse> I just turn the touchpad off by default and use a USB mouse
<transgress> but i intend on getting a wireless mouse for it soon... but since i use it in bed a lot that won't help
<nmorse> Then when I don't have my mouse with me (like on an airplane) I swap xorg.conf files
<nmorse> I'm considering using coldplug and some scripts to do this for me
<transgress> i don't even have to switch xorg.conf's to use a usb mouse
<transgress> it just works when i plug it in
<nmorse> No, but you do if you want the touchpad turned off at the same time
<nmorse> Only one mouse at a time for me
<rodrigo> nmorse but do you know how to disable the taping? i dont care at all the hole touchpad, but the taping is horrible
<transgress> actually... i can turn the touchpad off and the usb still work... w/o changing xorgs
<rodrigo> how do you turn the touchpad off?
<transgress> rodrigo: as my typing teacher would say "don't rest your palms"
<rodrigo> LOL!!!!!
<nmorse> You open xorg.conf, comment out all the lines for that mouse device, then change it from /dev/mouse to /dev/usb/mouse1 or some such to switch to your other mouse
<rodrigo> nmorse, i just commented all the lines that have something to do with any kind of mouse, and still have the touchpad
<transgress> i really do think that is overkill... because i am betting he can plug in the usb mouse, turn off the touchpad and have the usb mouse work
<nmorse> Yeah, but you have to turn off the touchpad first
<nmorse> Which is the fun part, as 2.6 kernels lump all mice together in one device
<transgress> how do you mean?
<nmorse> The key is to make x.org ask for only one mouse, such as /dev/input/mouse1
<nmorse> not /dev/mouse
<transgress> mine asks for /dev/input/mice
<nmorse> Anyway it does it, you should configure it to the specific device if you don't want both
<transgress> iuno... maybe i'm just lucky...
<nmorse> When you plug in the USB mouse, does the touchpad automatically switch off?
<nmorse> Didn't think so, hence the trouble I went through
<nmorse> As I hate typing and having the cursor jump about wildly at the same time
<rodrigo> i just did the test, i pluged my usb mous and have the 2 mouse on, the touchpad and the usb
<transgress> nmorse: no it doesn't automatically switch off... but if i hit the power button for it, the usb mouse works fine
<nmorse> There's no power button on my touchpad
<rodrigo> neither in mine
<transgress> oh
<transgress> well i guess the power button makes me lucky then heh
<nmorse> So just comment out the InputDevice lines for the Synaptics Touchpad and change the /dev/input/mice line to /dev/input/mouse1
<rodrigo> the fact is.. i cant turn off my touchpad in anyways.. commenting all the xorg.conf doesnt turn it off
<nmorse> Then change the whole server config to switch to the USB mouse too
<nmorse> Save copies of it both ways and use whichever one you need
<nmorse> You haven't changed the /dev/input/mice line
<nmorse> Do you have sshd running, rodrigo?
<rodrigo> yes
<nmorse> Nevermind
<nmorse> In your xorg.conf file, are there two InputDevice sections?
<rodrigo> yes.. both are commented
<nmorse> Commenting both shuts off all the mice, doesn't it?
<nmorse> Or have you not restarted X since that last change?
<rodrigo> i have noticed something, when i started the x, the system uncomented my lines.. is this possible?
<nmorse> Shouldn't be
<nmorse> Have you saved the file back to disk?
<rodrigo> yea... LOL... ok, hold on some minutes so i shut down x, and try again.. BRB
<luke> if I can a connection to a computer through ssh on this computer, and I close that connection while doing something? will it carry on doing that?
<nmorse> probably not
<luke> didn't think so
<pussfeller> luke screen
<luke> ??
<nmorse> screen will do it
<pussfeller> you need screen to keep a shell open and running if you log out
<nmorse> Screen lets you make sessions you can detach and then reattach too
<pussfeller> its worth the learning curve
<luke> so install screen?
<nmorse> I can't believe I didn't think of it
<nmorse> how'd it go, rodrigo?
<rodrigo> well, commented the lines, and still have mouse.. 
<rodrigo> i dont know what is going on.. is it possible that it is taking the configuration from some other place?
<nmorse> Did you change the /dev/input/mice line
<nmorse> ?
<rodrigo> its commented.. LOL!!!
<luke> pussfeller: how do I use screen? 
<nmorse> No, only comment one device section (the synaptics touchpad one)
<nmorse> Then alter the other line to read /dev/input/mouse1
<nmorse> Hang on
<pussfeller> luke, you will have to find a tut
<luke> ok. thanks
<nmorse> okay, did you get that Rodrigo?
<rodrigo> sure, BRB
<luke> anyone have any idea how to use screen to transfer one terminal session to another? so I can logout?
<rodrigo> hi... nmorse, that worked, my touchpad is disabled at all,
<nmorse> It did work then?
<rodrigo> yea,,, but now what do you think i can do to just disable te tapping, i like my touchpad but i hate the taping..
<nmorse> taping?
<nmorse> Like when you hit it with your palm while typing?
<rodrigo> exactly... 
<nmorse> Does your touchpad have a palm detection extension?
<rodrigo> no idea..
<nmorse> Okay
<rodrigo> well.. i guess no one has a clue about this.. this freaking touchpad...
<nmorse> ksynaptics stuff didn't work for you?
<rodrigo> cant start it.. LOL...
<rodrigo> there is no ksynaptic command
<nmorse> I noticed that
<nmorse> I'm trying to figure out how to make it run
<nmorse> I'm also trying to figure out if the Kubuntu mouse theme is the same as the Ubuntu mouse theme
<rodrigo> you're on ubuntu?
<nmorse> It's a kcm
<nmorse> That means it's in KControl
<nmorse> K Menu -> Control Center
<nmorse> Peripherals -> Touch Pad
<nmorse> That should help you out, rodrigo
<nmorse> a whole tab devoted to tapping
<nmorse> Just uncheck the box
<rodrigo> yea..., restarting x with the synaptic on.. brb to see if it helps
<rodrigo> thanks
<nmorse> That my friends, is why I normally charge tech support by the hour
<nmorse> Could have mad $30 off that one
<nmorse> s/mad/made
<luke> anyone have any idea how to use screen to transfer one terminal session to another? so I can logout?
<nmorse> You just detach it somehow
<nmorse> Not really sure
<nmorse> try man screen
<rodrigo> nmorse, so you think i should restart after i changed the options at the kcontrol?, i just changed it to no taping and nothin happens, still enabled the taping
<nmorse> Did you hit apply or ok?
<rodrigo> yes, i just entered agian and its still there
<rodrigo> the use tapping is unchecked
<nmorse> We still don
<nmorse> 't know if you have the palm detection installed
<nmorse> But the tapping behavior should be fixed on a restart of X, probably
<rodrigo> ok.. restarting for the last time.. one second..
<khagberg> hey folks, anyone have experience with kmail and spambayes
<transgress> nmorse: what do you use for your jabber client?
<nmorse> Usually gaim, why?
<transgress> nmorse: because it seems some people using kopete are having the same problem with not being able to send messages to other people
<transgress> do you remember what error it gave you when trying to send me a message?
<rodrigo> i just give up!!!! nothing is happening..
<nmorse> Yeah
<rodrigo> where can i post my problem to the kubuntu guys??
<nmorse> Try the community forums on Ubuntulinux.org
<nmorse> There should be a Kubuntu forum somewhere
<rodrigo> ok.. thanks a lot!!!
<nmorse> There is a Kubuntu forum there somewhere, right?
<luke> yup
<nmorse> Good, didn't want to send him on a goose chase
<luke> haha he might have ended up making one
<nmorse> would have been quite funny, really
<nmorse> Particularly when the Kubuntu devs found out
<luke> hehe
<khagberg> anyone have any update on the knetworkconf conflicts with kdelibs-data problem, like when it will be fixed
<transgress> khagberg: /topic
<luke> how much diskspace do you think kde takes up?
<nmorse> about 250MB I'd bet, maybe more
<nmorse> Maybe a lot more
<luke> my system is only 3 gigs without all my personal files, I have gnome on here aswell
<transgress> luke: don't do it then
<luke> transgress: don't do what?
<transgress> fuck... with 3 gigs i'd run blackbox and take gnome off...
<transgress> don't put kde on there
<nmorse> Anyone know how where pure-ftpd makes the chrooted anonymous directory?
<luke> no no thats how much diskspace my system is taking up
<transgress> oh
<transgress> hehe install unreal2k4... that'll take up some space
<thoreauputic> luke: when I did " apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" it downloaded about 100MB - I don't really know how much that expands to when installed, but apt will tell you
<nmorse> How big is the drive?
<luke> ok thanks. I have 80 gigs
<luke> just curious :p
<luke> transgress: whats unreal2k4?
<transgress> BLASPHEMY
<transgress> unreal tournament 2004... it's a computer game heh
<luke> can you get it for linux..?
<transgress> hell yeah... works for linux out of the box... if your hardware can handle it
<luke> I thought it was just a windows game
<transgress> nopers
<nmorse> UT2004 and Doom 3 are both available for Linux
<nmorse> Same with Quake 3
<nmorse> and Neverwinter Nights
<transgress> yar... although i rarely play games anymore... find doing geek stuff more fun these days
<nmorse> Like making sound work on an eMachines laptop?
<nmorse> the ali sound card works fine under windows, but not linux
<nmorse> Even though the driver modules are loaded
<transgress> my sound works on my lappy, but it's an hp
<transgress> nmorse: might ask b2s in #ubuntu about that however, i do believe he runs an emachines lappy
<transgress> nmorse: run everything through arts... keeps stuff from conflicting
<transgress> nmorse: what kind of soundcard? i8x0?
<transgress> nforce?
<nmorse> ali
<transgress> oh
<nmorse> m5475
<transgress> yeah well i'd still bug him see if he can help... 
<transgress> nmorse: also make sure other sound modules aren't loaded... i had that problem getting my sound to work... conflicting modules were running
<nmorse> Only one sound card in this laptop
<luke> I had a problem with that, the kubuntu sound system was using arts and with that going I couldn't use xmms or anything that used sound, so I disabled the sound system, and the other programs that needed sound worked
<Ken-OhKi> I logged in KDE and Im trying to set up my network devices. When I try to go in admin-mode, it ask my password
<Ken-OhKi> but the damned thing don't open the option
<Ken-OhKi> what to do?
<transgress> luke: configure xmms to use arts... or use juk or amarok
<transgress> luke: unless you have a good soundcard that has an onboard mixer
<luke> amarok had the same problem
<nmorse> b2s has been idle for over 2 days
<transgress> haha neato
<transgress> iuno... maybe he's been busy
<nmorse> Great
<transgress> nmorse: so no sound works at all?
<nmorse> none
<transgress> umm for some reason... next to my clock... it now says moscow
<transgress> anyone know why?
<luke> haha I had that problem with xandros kde, it changes the timezone randomly sometimes..
<nmorse> I hate when that happens
<nmorse> I think it's a hidden hotkey or something
<Ken-OhKi> I logged in KDE and Im trying to set up my network devices. When I try to go in admin-mode, it ask my password
<Ken-OhKi> but the damned thing don't open the option
<Ken-OhKi> what to do?
<transgress> but there wasn't even anything by it prior to this
<transgress> it didn't say a location
<transgress> ah there we go
<Ken-OhKi> ...
<luke> Ken-OhKi: in the control center?
<Ken-OhKi> yes
<luke> look in ubuntu forums, I don't remember the link, but I had the same problem and it fixed it. it's in there somewhere
<Ken-OhKi> I tried both my pass and root pass but none work
<luke> it's a bug in the control center
<luke> if you can't be bothered finding it, run sudo kcontrol
<poopinaboot> yeah, thats what i did
<poopinaboot> sudo kcontrol
<poopinaboot> and all was kosher
<luke> I fixed the bug somehow, I just don't remember how
<luke> it
<luke> it's in the ubuntu forums
<_nate> bah, not enough trouble to actually go fix it
<luke> yeah
<_nate> gah, I have nothing to do anyways
<_nate> looks like there isn't much of a solution, at least not a permanent one
<_nate> just a lot of people swinging large sticks in the dark trying to hit a fruit fly
<luke> it is in there. I have no problems with it now
<_nate> gah
<_nate> something about deleting kdecache
<_nate> and some people reinstall kcontrol
<luke> yeah thats the one
<luke> not reinstalling kcontrol..
<_nate> it works now
<_nate> but now my whole kde menu is messed up
<_nate> wait, its back
<luke> what did you do?
<_nate> deleted the kdecache
<_nate> and now the admin thing works
<luke> ok thats good.
<_nate>  /var/tmp/kdecache-<username>/
<_nate> just remove that directory and its contents
<_nate> i need to remove all these blasted gnome programs
<_nate> they clutter my menus
<luke> did you "Check the /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc file. Somewhere in the file it says "RootLogin" - this should be set to true."
<_nate> anyone know what ones I need to remove?
<_nate> oh, no
<luke> after clearing the cache
<_nate> i don't want that
<_nate> I can log in using the admin feature now
<_nate> Without doing that
<_nate> What packages do I need to remove to in effect remove gnome?
<luke> whatever you want to
<luke> find the command in the kde menu editor, then remove what you want
<_nate> ugh, there's so many
<_nate> is there a cd that installs kde only from the getgo?
<luke> you can download the iso
<_nate> just found it, thanks
<luke> np
<_nate> gonna take a while
<_nate> but its worth it
<_nate> gnome is poop
<luke> too right :D
<_nate> i used to like it
<luke> never have. you can't really change much
<_nate> i like gnome-terminal better than kde's junk
<_nate> but thats about it
<nmorse> I remember Gnome as Alpha software
<nmorse> Too much like ICEwm then
<_nate> haha
<nmorse> Never usable in the 1.x days
<nmorse> The 2.6 and up aren't that bad though, really
<_nate> I hated KDE back when I tried FC1
<_nate> it was ugly
<nmorse> except for using OO.o in
<_nate> but NOW its preeeettttty
<nmorse> FC1 is ugly
<nmorse> FC1 uses its own custom theme called Bluecurve that makes KDE and GNOME look identical
<nmorse> And GNOME is ugly
<_nate> Yeah, I'd still use OO.o though
<nmorse> OO.o-kde maybe
<_nate> there's one for kde?
<nmorse> I just like the KDE file dialog and the native widgets
<luke> using the gnome apps in kde they look like crap
<nmorse> Use the Qt-GTK theme
<nmorse> It's what I do
* _nate downloads kubuntu iso
* _nate afk until finished
<sirukin> do so good.
<nmorse> openoffice.org-kde is the package to install
<nmorse> openoffice.org2-kde exists as well
<_nate> are they good?
<_nate> wish i could get rid of konquere and make them use krusader in its place
<mrmanic> I like konquerer
<_nate> buggy poop
<_nate> and slow
<mrmanic> it works pretty well for me
<_nate> try krusader
<_nate> its awesome
<mrmanic> it doesn't do much for me, honestly
<mrmanic> the double-pane browsing thing
<_nate> Its efficient
<mrmanic> efficient for what?
<mrmanic> copying stuff from one place to another?
<mrmanic> I do the same thing with multiple panes in konquerer
<mrmanic> but it's not the default
<mrmanic> which I'm happy with.
<nmorse> You know I could grow to like Krusader if it didn't tell me a dir was a dir in little tags
<luke> haha
<luke> im downloading it now
<_nate> ???
<nmorse> I don't need a size tag for everything or I'd use screen and ls -l for all file management
<nmorse> that's what it looks like
<luke> if it doesn't crash whats wrong with it:p
<nmorse> Exactly like ls -l in two panes
<mrmanic> only clickier.
<nmorse> Midnight Commander, if you will
<_nate> haha, yeah
<_nate> its small and fast
<_nate> and its efficient for what i use a file manager for
<mrmanic> oh
<mrmanic> ok
<nmorse> You mean ls -l and cp
<nmorse> Spatial browsing would be good for you too
<_nate> ??
<nmorse> Two little list windows to show the whole hierarchy
<nmorse> What do you do anyway?
<_nate> I don't use a file manager that much
<mrmanic> I do
<nmorse> I really don't either
<mrmanic> Mostly to preview my 20g of pornographic photos and cartoons.
<nmorse> Konsole is all I need
<_nate> Mostly cli for me, unless its something annoying to do in the command line
<mrmanic> j/k
<_nate> heh mrmanic 
<mrmanic> cp a lot of random files is a pain.
<_nate> yep
<nmorse> on 20g, crap what's a big hard drive for then?
<_nate> thats what i use it for, mostly
<nmorse> s/only/on
<mrmanic> haha
<_nate> but i rarely have to do that
<_nate> I use gnome-terminal
<_nate> I don't like konsole
<mrmanic> I used to like gnome-terminal a lot
<mrmanic> but I came around to konsole
<mrmanic> I also read the other day that konsole is more efficient.
<luke> how so?
<nmorse> Konsole is nice indeed
<nmorse> I like the ability to have multiple tabs open, make screen sessions, etc.
<_nate> nmorse: multiple tabs is possible in gnometerminal too
<_nate> ctrl + shift + t
<mrmanic> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/view/1034
<mrmanic> luke: that url explains their methodology.  Not a great test, but fast and simple.
<mrmanic> Is there a way to use dcop to type stuff into konsole?
<luke> cool 
<nmorse> Yeah, but nothing's as nice in gnome-terminal really
<nmorse> DCOP stuff in Konsole? Like what?
<kkathman> hi all :)
<nmorse> hey kkathman
<kkathman> hello there :)
<mrmanic> hi kkathman 
<_nate> awww, tranparent konsole doesn't move the background image till you release
<kkathman> howdy mrmanic :)
<_nate> not that thats important
<_nate> but it was cool in gnome-terminal
<mrmanic> nmorse: I want the ability to type something into my mutt session in konsole using dcop
<nmorse> Huh?
<mrmanic> nmorse: ok, here's the scenario
<mrmanic> using korn to check how many new messages I have in various folders
<mrmanic> and running mutt in a konsole window
<mrmanic> I want to be able to a) figure out which konsole window is the right one and b) have korn make a dcop call when I click on it to switch to the correct desktop and show the konsole window, AND type in the command to show the correct maildir in mutt.
<mrmanic> I couldn't figure out how to do that.
<mrmanic> I imagine it would probably be a security problem if you could do that.
<shiv> hi
<shiv> THIS IS THE BEST LINUX EVER
<shiv> UNBELIEVABLE
<_nate> ooh, i could get used to the double-click for a new tab
<kkathman> lol
<transgress> umm
<transgress> no caps
<shiv> I know
<kkathman> hey transgress :)
<_nate> lol shiv 
<shiv> but I want to shout
<transgress> awllo\
<shiv> I have struggled since last 2 years to find the right one
<transgress> 2 years?
<shiv> I am using toshiba p35 6091
<shiv> 17 inch wide screen
<nmorse> Ah, another laptop user who's been won over
<shiv> beats windows out of the box
<shiv> fonts are amazing
<nmorse> I myself have been won over, buy my sound doesn't work
<shiv> resoultion is amazing
<shiv> my sound doesn't work eitther yet
<shiv> but that could be dealt with
<shiv> I hae nver seen such clarity ever
<nmorse> is it an ali card?
<mrmanic> I'm actually not very happy with kubuntu, but that's mostly b/c I can't figure out the correct combination of acpi-support stuff and virgin sacrifice to get my laptop to resume correctly from s3 suspend.
<shiv> thats grek to me
<_nate> mrmanic: yeah, not a problem for me
<nmorse> open Konsole and type lspci | grep ali for me, will you, shiv?
<shiv> ok
<shiv> is that ali in the end?
<nmorse> make that grep ALi
<mrmanic> _nate: how not?
<nmorse> lspci | grep ALi
<nmorse> any output at all, shiv?
<shiv> nothing happens
<nmorse> thanks anyway
<shiv> ?
<mr_roboto> mrmanic: same here. i get a black screen trying to wake from suspend. and a crash trying to wake from hibernate on my laptop
<shiv> how do i get sound to work though?
<nmorse> got to go
<mrmanic> mr_roboto: I'm pretty sure my problem is fglrx, but I haven't successfully gotten rid of it :\
<mr_roboto> mrmanic: was just thinking of that. i'm using fglrx too and i know someone else installed the default driver for their ati and they were able to suspend.
<transgress> huh what about fglrxxxXX?
<transgress> err stupid keyboard is acting weird
<mr_roboto> i really want it all though, fast 3d and suspend/hibernate
<shiv> how do i get to see my fat32 drive?
<transgress> mount -t vfat /dev/hda# /mnt/fatcrap
<mrmanic> transgress: fglrx is the ati binary driver for their newer cards on linux.
<_nate> mrmanic: not a problem for me cuz i don't care to do it
<transgress> mrmanic: i know that... what was the problem with it
* transgress is running fglrx
<mrmanic> transgress: I can't get suspend to ram working
<mr_roboto> transgress: on a laptop? can you also suspend or hibernate properly?
<transgress> umm... i can hibernate... haven't done suspent... and no not on the lappy
<transgress> suspend
<mrmanic> fglrx on laptops seems to have some serious quirks
<transgress> i wish i could get hibernate to work on my lappy... it's got nvidia... 
<shiv> where is firefox?
<transgress> eh shiv?
<mrmanic> shiv: which mozilla-firefox
<transgress> firefox doesn't install by default on kubuntu... you can apt it... i didn't because the freaking package was compiled with gnome support
<mr_roboto> my laptop would hibernate just fine on Suse 9.1. i'll have to play with it more in ubuntu
<mrmanic> if it's not there, 
<mrmanic> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<transgress> i think ima put fedora core 4 on my lappy when it's released...
<mrmanic> transgress: I found that kinda lame until I got the gtk2-engine-qt
<mrmanic> now I'm happy enough b/c it looks like everything else, or close enough.
<transgress> mrmanic: i don't like it because it pulls in like 45 megs of gnome crap and i don't want gnome-base on this system... it's why i installed kubuntu and not ubuntu
<mrmanic> I see
<mrmanic> I have a big HD
<mrmanic> and loads of memory
<transgress> i have plenty of room
<transgress> and plenty of ram
<transgress> but it's such a waste and it was ignorant to compile it with gnome support
<transgress> that should've been a separate package
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Does anyone here know how to configure a PPPOE connection and make it auto-connect?
<mrmanic> transgress: perhaps a package like mozilla-firefox-gnome-support?!
<transgress> mrmanic: yeah... i know... and i'm also aware it's the same package as mozilla-firefox
<mrmanic> lame
<mrmanic> I think kubuntu is pretty cool
<mrmanic> needs a little polish, though.
<transgress> yeah i'm just running the binary off of mozilla.org right now
<Ken-Oh-Ki> ???
<mrmanic> I just use konquerer most of the time.
<transgress> ??? doesn't tell us shit that you're asking
<mrmanic> Ken-Oh-Ki: I have no idea
<transgress> i use konq for everything but two sites that it won't work with
<Ken-Oh-Ki> DAMN! kubuntu messed up my system clock
<transgress> umm... how?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> this is the problem if linux: until you make it run 100%, it give you tons of headache
<kakalto> Ken-Oh-Ki, not linux's problem :)
<Ken-Oh-Ki> kkkakaltooo: ...
<mrmanic> Ken-Oh-Ki: It's all in how you look at it.  I see it as more of a challenge.
<mrmanic> Kinda like whack-a-mole
<kakalto> the only way you get a headache in whack-a-mole is to hit yourself in the head :P
<Ken-Oh-Ki> in windows I gave 5 clicks and I was online
<shiv> it says in kynapti that mozilla is installed i can't find it though..?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> in linux I can't even choose pppoe
<choop> hello all
<kakalto> shiv, go to a terminal and type "mozilla" ?
<kakalto> hello, choop 
<shiv> comand not found
<kakalto> Ken-Oh-Ki, actually, there's a program there somewhere
<choop> brand new to linux (other than ssh to webserver stuff) and just about to download kubuntu
<choop> was that a good rec?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> this is the problem it's always 'somewhere'
<kakalto> hehe
<Ken-Oh-Ki> cause this linux didn't took over windows yet
<mrmanic> Ken-Oh-Ki: try apt-cache search pppoe
<Ken-Oh-Ki> 3 years ago was like this
<Ken-Oh-Ki> and seem that it will keep all this way
<kakalto> Ken-Oh-Ki, google is my best friend. Is google your best friend too?
<kakalto> *hint* *hint*
<mrmanic> google is my right hand
<shiv> firefox
<Ken-Oh-Ki> <(kakalto)>< no... he doesn't find anyshit to me
<kakalto> shiv, you installed mozilla-firefox?
<shiv> i just installed the CD
<shiv> in teh kynaptic it says its there
<shiv> already installed
<kakalto> shiv, if you want mozilla-firefox, then go to a terminal and type mozilla-firefox
<shiv> does not show up in the internet list though
<kakalto> that's something different
<shiv> same...command not found
<kakalto> hmm
<mrmanic> then it's not installed
<mrmanic> or your paths are hosed
<mrmanic> type in sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<mr_roboto> apt-get or kynaptic should have put it in /usr/bin though
<shiv> Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<shiv> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<shiv> is only available from another source
<mrmanic> from everything I've read kynaptic is a bit buggy.
<mrmanic> !
<mrmanic> odd
<shiv> Package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<shiv> what does that mean?
<mrmanic> means you're hitting the wrong apt repositories
<shiv> do i need to set them up manually?
<mrmanic> I do not remember
<mrmanic> I did.
<mrmanic> I would sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the CD source, and then sudo apt-get update and try again
<shiv> how do i comment out the cd source? what commands
<shiv> I am new
<shiv> Microsoft slave :(
<mrmanic> oh
<mrmanic> the # sign is the comment character
<mrmanic> once you get into vi, you'll need to type "i" to get into insert mode, which will allow you to edit the text.
<choop> but first navigate to that line
<choop> before you type "i" use "j" to go down one line at a time
<mrmanic> oh, I just use the arrow keys to move around.
<mrmanic> but good call
<choop> well, there's that too. i'm so used to vi over ssh (putty, doesn't support arrow keys) that i always use hjkl
<mrmanic> oh, gotcha
<mrmanic> I had the same problem with vi on solaris, IIRC
<choop> i'm a newbie to desktop linux, though, and will probably be installing kubuntu tonight if it downloads fast enough
<mrmanic> word
* _nate waits until tomorrow night to install kubuntu
<choop> good call? should i go with a different distro first?
<_nate> gnite
<mrmanic> kubuntu is kinda cool
<_nate_sleeping> kubuntu is pimp
<choop> i've no doubt it's both cool and pimp.
<mrmanic> I don't think it's quite ready for prime time.
<_nate_sleeping> meh, its better than regular ubuntu IMO
<_nate_sleeping> But I'm not a typical user
<choop> is it right for someone so new to desktop linux? the wife doesn't know the difference between linux and macOS, so i also have to consider her needs.
<_nate_sleeping> choop: ubuntu is more developed, if you wanna go the safe route
<mrmanic> _nate_sleeping: I came straight from debian unstable (with my own personal mods)
<_nate_sleeping> mrmanic: ha
<choop> and then this problem: i have knoppix on a liveCD and introduced her to the main paradigms of KDE
<mrmanic> I was pretty happy with it, but wanted to try this thing people were raving about.
<_nate_sleeping> choop: gnome isn't so different that she won't be able to get it
<choop> that's what i was worried about
<_nate_sleeping> choop: comparitively the same
<_nate_sleeping> choop: and more stable for typical desktop use, IMO
<mrmanic> choop: if you want to go with kde, kubuntu will probably be fine.
<choop> gnome looks more like mac, kde more like windows
<mrmanic> there are a few annoying quirks about kubuntu, but no real showstoppers that I've found.
<_nate_sleeping> choop: but kubuntu isn't really "unstable" in the truest sense, it just has a few quirks
* choop dons asbestos cloak
<shiv> no luck
<shiv> :(
<choop> she's aware that the next couple weeks are going to be volatile as far as the OS goes.
<_nate_sleeping> mrmanic: quirks for us = OH MAN SOMETHINGS BROKEN
<_nate_sleeping> for others
<_nate_sleeping> choop: get macosx theme for gnome
<_nate_sleeping> choop: it looks exactly like it
<_nate_sleeping> more or less
<choop> neither of us is a mac user.
<_nate_sleeping> oh, thought she new MacOS
<choop> *that* is what i'm worried about
<_nate_sleeping> oh, once you get everything installed that you're gonna use, its easy as pie
<choop> no, she doesn't know the difference between mac and linux, because we've been win2k for years
<_nate_sleeping> most linux users like to fiddle and try things and change all the time though
<_nate_sleeping> so thats when linux gets more difficult to use
<choop> took me months to get windows the way i liked it. i imagine it's going to be a lot of fun getting linux to the same point
<mrmanic> choop: that's the right attitude
<mrmanic> choop: I did the same thing
<_nate_sleeping> choop: yeah, you won't stop, it'll get really addicting.  Your wife is gonna miss you
<choop> well, i've been exposed to linux for a few years, but only on the web servers at my offices
<_nate_sleeping> choop: mine does
<choop> heh
<mrmanic> choop: tried windowblinds, litestep, etc, trying to get windows working just right.  then I realized what I really wanted was linux.
<choop> plus, my dad's an instructor for IBM: both aix and redhat
<_nate_sleeping> mrmanic: so true, so true
<choop> mrmanic: tried all those. i'm sure linux is what i'm looking for.
<_nate_sleeping> choop: well, you picked a good version of linux to start with
<choop> i just need an easy and reliable distro
<_nate_sleeping> choop: I started with Fedora Core 1, and man oh man was that a nightmare
<choop> should i mention that i've been a slashdot lurker since like 98?
<_nate_sleeping> lol
<mrmanic> debian-based distros are easy and often reliable.
<choop> i heard fc1 was terrible
<_nate_sleeping> and you haven't used linux?
<_nate_sleeping> i wanna try gentoo
<_nate_sleeping> for the challenge
<choop> no. never had the space or ability to make a dual-boot system, nor the opportunity to move from windows
<_nate_sleeping> ahh, i see
<choop> now that i'm consulting, however, and have a laptop given me by the company i contract to... :D
<mrmanic> choop: I'd recommend giving kubuntu a try.  Either kubuntu or linspire.
<Ken-Oh-Ki> How to share my connection?
<choop> well, i've already downloaded 160M of the AMD install iso
<choop> lord i wish i had a beer
<mrmanic> Ken-Oh-Ki: if you don't get any answers, try googling.  
<mrmanic> Ken-Oh-Ki: that's what I do, it works great for me.
<choop> or try #ubuntu
<_nate_sleeping> Ken-Oh-Ki: Wish I could help
<choop> i couldn't get knoppix to recognize my ethernet card. it could see it, but it couldn't use it.
<choop> any ideas?
<kakalto> driver?
<choop> i might have to go through the same thing with kubuntu...
<choop> running off liveCD, couldn't get the driver
<kakalto> I tried knoppix, but it didn't have the driver for my ethernet card, so I couldn't get internet
<choop> no network connection, couldn't apt-get
<choop> rock>me>hardplace
<choop> how's kubuntu's list of drivers?
<choop> funny thing is, it's an 8139, and modprobe 8139too didn't see it
<choop> look at me talking like i know what i'm saying
<mrmanic> nice
<choop> i had some fantastic help in the #knoppix channel
<mrmanic> way to talk the talk
<choop> heh
<Ken-Oh-Ki> mrmanic: Im doind it...
<mrmanic> it works in windows?
<choop> yep.
<choop> win2k, no extra driver disk
<mrmanic> odd
<mrmanic> I would have figured the driver would be in the kernal
<mrmanic> er
<mrmanic> kernel
<choop> i think it's manufactured by the "Generic" company
<mrmanic> ha
<Ken-Oh-Ki> What "sudo iptables -t nat -L" should do?
<choop> they make a lot of stuff!
<_nate_sleeping> sometimes stuff doesn't work on the live cd but works on the full install, just something i've experienced
<Ken-Oh-Ki> mmm
<_nate_sleeping> seriously, i need to go to bed
<_nate_sleeping> gnite
<mrmanic> choop: you might need to mess with some of the module configuration files to get the module to load 
<mrmanic> I need to go to bed too
* mrsleepy is away (going offline)
<Ken-Oh-Ki> What "sudo iptables -t nat -L" should do?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> ....
<Ken-Oh-Ki> I think I'll go sleep
<choop> they've gone to bed. i'm a noob. try google, and good luck.
<choop> goodnight
<bisley> hi
<kakalto> yo
<bisley> anyone have problems with source http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security
<bisley> ?
<bisley> sometimes apt-get update report bzip failed and others say md5sum seems different
<bisley> or something like this
<luke> do you need the source repositries?
<bisley> hmm
<bisley> if you have good repositories? send me ;)
<luke> just don't use the source repositries. thats what I do
<bisley> hmm
<bisley> really dont use source repositories, i mean deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted multiverse universe
<bisley> for binaries not sources
<luke> aye?
<bisley> i try to explain that apt-get update cannot download Packages.gz from security.ubuntu.com main
<bisley> because says that md5sum is different
<bisley> anyone have the same issue?
<luke> guess not. try in ubuntu
<bisley> k
<bisley> thanx
<gp_aaron> installing kunbuntu-desktop ontop of ubuntu will not replace gnome correct?
<gp_aaron> i will have kde and gnome?
<luke> thats right
<gp_aaron> and it is kde 3.4
<gp_aaron> ?
<luke> yup
<gp_aaron> nice
<gp_aaron> thanks
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> I wonder what the name of the programming meta package is
<kakalto> ?
<Diablo-D3> ??
<kakalto> hehe
<Diablo-D3> theres a meta package that requires gcc, make, autotools, etc
<Diablo-D3> and I cant remember the name of it is
<transgress> build-essential
<transgress> hey luke can you do me a favor and tell Diablo-D3 i said it's build-essential or build-essentials
<luke> ok, but why can't you
<transgress> he has me on ignore
<transgress> because i told him what a dipshit asshat he was
<luke>  Diablo-D3: transgress said it's build-essential or build-essentials
<transgress> thanks
<luke> no problem:)
<luke> how can I restart klauncher?
<transgress> klauncher & ?
<transgress> after killall klauncher
<luke> it says it's started automatically by kdeinit
<transgress> restart kdeinit then
<Diablo-D3> something involving dcopsomething
<luke> yeah thats the one diablo-d3
* Diablo-D3 doesnt have kde installed yet so he cant check
<transgress> not to mention you really suck.
<luke> is there a command that will show me the processors?
<transgress> ps aux
<transgress> wait processors or processes?
<Diablo-D3> cat /sys/cpuinfo ?
<luke> is there a command that will show me the processes
<transgress> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Diablo-D3> er, /proc/cpuinfo
<transgress> yeah that's ps aux
<transgress> or pstree -p is handier
<Diablo-D3> ps ax?
<luke> ok thanks
<luke> wait I'll just restart my desktop..
<Diablo-D3> theres always that
<Diablo-D3> afk
<luke> ok, so I just killed all my kde config I think
<luke> lol
<transgress> how'd you do that?
<kakalto> ?
<transgress> i killed a midget once
<luke> I didn't kill it I just moved everything in my home directory into my desktop folder, even the hidden files
<transgress> killall midget
<luke> lol
<transgress> oh god
<transgress> that has to suck
<luke> I'll brb
<luke> ok all beter. 
<luke> in control center > system admin > paths > autostart path, whats the right dir for that?
<transgress> /home/transgress/.kde/Autostart/
<luke> cool thans
<\sh> morning
<luke_> evening
<snowcrash> hi
<snowcrash> java works fine now as well :)
<luke_> java on firefox?
<snowcrash> java 1.5
<snowcrash> yeah on firefox as well 
<snowcrash> i had some problems with it yesterday
<snowcrash> but found a solution 
<snowcrash> but now i have to install j2me :/
<luke_> ok. how do you get java working on firefox? it doesn't for me, and it wont install the plugin
<kakalto> could anyone help? I need a particular dev package for compiling something, but I can't find the package in any repos, on google or anything
<snowcrash> luke it just installed the plug in 
<snowcrash> i mean i installed one 
<snowcrash> seperate one 
<snowcrash> found it in the multiverse i guess
<luke_> what was the name of the package you installed?
<snowcrash> gcjwebplugin
<luke_> great, thanks
<snowcrash> hmm i renamed the j2me.... --- .bin 
<snowcrash> to j2me.bin 
<snowcrash> then i started the console with sudo j2me.bin 
<snowcrash> is that right to execute the .bin ?
<luke_> don't know
<snowcrash> i need to make it executeable before right ?
<snowcrash> how can i start a .bin ?
<kakalto> "./program.bin", isn't it?
<kakalto> from the folder it's in
<snowcrash> doesnt work 
<snowcrash> it says 
<snowcrash> its no problem if i rename it, isnt it ?
<snowcrash> well it says bash: j2me.bin: command not found
<Jd101> anybody knows if kubuntu will get kde 3.4.x bug fix releases? ( kde 3.4.1 , kde 3.4.2 ...)
<snowcrash> snowcrash@ubuntu:~/download$ /j2me.bin
<snowcrash> bash: /j2me.bin: No such file or directory
<snowcrash> hmm strange :) 
<snowcrash> ah 
<snowcrash> its ./j2me.bin
<snowcrash> ;)
<snowcrash> damn 
<snowcrash> whats the difference between ./ and plain /
<AzMoo> snowcrash, ./ means current directory, / means root directory.
<snowcrash> ah damn yes
<snowcrash> ok thnx :) 
<snowcrash> well im new to linux 
<AzMoo> :)
<snowcrash> hum now it wants to know where it installed the jvm 
<snowcrash> is there a system search 
<snowcrash> its not in usr
<snowcrash> hmm ok grep 
<AzMoo> Hey. Everytime I try to compile a KDE theme, I'm getting the error: "checking for libz... configure: error: not found." Anyone know how to get around this?
<\sh> AzMoo: install the kde* devpackages
<AzMoo> \sh, cheers
<\sh> AzMoo: but you should think about a pbuilder env or chroot env for compiling stuff
<AzMoo> \sh, why's that?
<\sh> AzMoo: u don't want to screw your productive system :)
<F_for_Fragging> can someone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33528 -> how do i reset alsa and arts to their original/default settings?
<F_for_Fragging> hello, is anyone here alive?
<luke> how can you make java work on firefox?
<Tm_T> ehh
<Tm_T> easily
<Tm_T> just install JRE _correctly_ and that's it
<luke> JRE?
<Kejk_PL> I found deb packges, w8 a minute
<Tm_T> luke: Java Runtime Environment
<luke> ok
<Tm_T> luke: same thing what you have to do in windows
<luke> how do I install JRE?
<Tm_T> ehm, donwload package from sun.com and run it
<Tm_T> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<luke> great, thanks
<luke> which one should I download for kubuntu?
<Kejk_PL> ftp://ftp.cica.es/pub/java-linux/debian/
<Kejk_PL> ftp://ftp.uk.linux.org/pub/linux/java/debian/
<Tm_T> :)
<Kejk_PL> add tis tou your /etc/apt/sources.conf:
<Tm_T> that's one way to do it
<Kejk_PL> deb ftp://ftp.uk.linux.org/pub/linux/java/debian/ sarge non-free
<Tm_T> Kejk_PL: you mean sources.list?
<Kejk_PL> tm_t, yes :-)
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> hmm, still 1.0.2 ...
<Kejk_PL> I found somewhere 1.5 JRE, but don't remember where...
<Tm_T> :)
<verden01> Hey
<Kejk_PL> http://www.kofeina.net/eloy/debian/
<Kejk_PL> there are
<verden01> has anyone with an aaAMD64 got chrot working?
<Tm_T> hullo there
<verden01> Hi Tm_T 
<verden01> chroot
<luke> from http://www.kofeina.net/eloy/debian/ what should I download for kubuntu?
<verden01> i'm guessing jre
<verden01> but i'm probably wrong
<luke> theres no file called jre
<verden01> sun jre??
<luke> sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0?
<verden01> yeah
<brosio> how could i play mpc file  ?
<incubii> whats an mpc file
<Tm_T> if it's file, mplayer plays it
<Diablo-D3> brosio: you cant
<Diablo-D3> mplayer does now?
<Tm_T> can't say it plays it correctly though
* Diablo-D3 doesnt remember mplayer being able to handle mpc
<Tm_T> well, mplayer "player" plays anything
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> "plays"
<Diablo-D3> that made zero sense
<Tm_T> yes, fully nonsense
<brosio> mplayer
<brosio> not works
<Tm_T> hmm, I forgot my morning pills
<Diablo-D3> brosio: there are no mpc players for linux
<brosio> mpcsv7-src-1.15v.tar.bz2
<brosio> lib for xmms
<brosio> :D
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> afk
<_buz> maybe i'm somewhat stupid but  i can't find the key combination for insert->object->formula in OO 1.1
<KaiL_> is there one?
<_buz> i'd be quite pissed if there wasnt
<_buz> as i'm trying to write something with lots of formulas
<_buz> maybe i should use lyx
<_buz> maybe i'll define my own ;)
<_buz> yaeh that works
<da_bon_bon> hi
<da_bon_bon> anyone from india here ?
<rohan> anyone from india here ?
<TheLegacy> i'm planning to install kubuntu next friday on my system. Does it support ATI's x800 chipset?
* KaiL looks if there's 3D-Support
<KaiL> at least 2D works
<_buz> there should be some binary drivers for 3d support
<_buz> them radeons basically got the same driver across them all
<TheLegacy> i bought this nifty x800xt card, so i thought it would be a waste if it didn't support it :)
<_buz> it's a waste on linux anyway
<TheLegacy> why
<_buz> little amount of games to use it
<KaiL> X800 != X800XT afair
<KaiL> at least the "normal" X800 is supported
<_buz> then the XT should wokr as well
<KaiL> "X800 XL" was the problematic one
<TheLegacy> _buz, got a license of Cedega => games on linux
<Tm_Nuada> hullo
<_buz> does that stuff really work that well
<TheLegacy> i heard it does
<_buz> impressive if you think about it
* KaiL doesn't have the right hardware to test ;)
<TheLegacy> http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/
<TheLegacy> supported games
* _buz cant be bothered about games
<TheLegacy> :)
<KaiL> X800 XT is AGP?
<_buz> i think the X series are all pciE
<KaiL> nop
<KaiL> 400-500 EUR fr a graphics card.....
<TheLegacy> AGP it is
<TheLegacy> paid 460
* KaiL found his Matrox G550 for 100 EUR expensive...
<_buz> enough crazy people with too much money ;)
<TheLegacy> :)
<KaiL> _buz: they only had to much before
<TheLegacy> spoiled myself with a new system
<KaiL> what do you call new?
<Tm_Nuada> wawaw
<TheLegacy> athlon64 3500+, 2GB dual channel, sata hd's, benq 19" FP937s+
<TheLegacy> it was new 1.5 months ago :)
<KaiL> ...and an Asrock-Board below *fg*
<_buz> mhh i just got an 3000+
<_buz> and will get the asus a8v for it
<_buz> (gigabyte nforce3 sucked donkey ass)
<TheLegacy> mine's the ASUS A8V del sckt 939
<KaiL> << Asus K8N-E Deluxe
<_buz> TheLegacy: what cooler did you put on it?
<_buz> does it have screw mounts for big coolers?
<TheLegacy> nothing fancy so long
<_buz> the gigabyte doesnt
<_buz> which is why i send it back
<_buz> i want to use my thermaltake sonictower
<_buz> after all
<TheLegacy> i stuffed it with 4 fans (2 in, 2 out) and MB has a constant 19C
<TheLegacy> CPU 27C
<KaiL> what noise is that?
<TheLegacy> nothing :)
<_buz> 4 fans? crazy
<TheLegacy> chieftec maxi matrix case, good isolation
<KaiL> <<36C for around everything - and only a very very slow rotating CPU fan
<_buz> mine is gonna have 2 at the very most 
<_buz> no cpu fan
<TheLegacy> lol
<_buz> cpu easily stays below 50 in a friends machine with similar setup
<KaiL> I don't belive, that your system ist silent
<_buz> i'm fine with <65
<TheLegacy> planning on buying the thermaltake aquarius III liquid cooling set
<KaiL> why that?
<_buz> i dont want water in my machine
<_buz> if i would, i'd get the zalman reserator
<KaiL> overclocking to 4GHz? ;)
<TheLegacy> it's a nice box, and after reading some reviews, the results are all around 20C - 25C
<_buz> wtf would anyone care to cool their cpu to room temperature
<_buz> they work perfectly well at 60
<TheLegacy> :)
<TheLegacy> i'm a temp-freak
<_buz> i'm a silence freak :;)
<TheLegacy> i can't hear my case :)
<KaiL> mute your music, then you can
* KaiL can't
<TheLegacy> :D
<TheLegacy> soit, see you guys later maybe
<TheLegacy> go to go
<TheLegacy> t
<KaiL> << bequiet-Power supply, disables case fan, cpu fan *should* not work (but seams to do very slow), no other fans
<_buz> mhh i want a seasonic ss400
<_buz> but it doesnt ship in ch
<_buz> maybe i'll get the etasis fanless cpu
<_buz> psu i mean
<KaiL> they aren't always silent (brummmmmmm)
<_buz> most are
<_buz> if they aren't, it's a rma
<_buz> i'm not paying 110? for a NOT silent psu
<_buz> maybe we'll get this one? http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/05/12/1153218&from=rss
<_buz> 1.0.3 didn't get released even tho its security related
<KaiL> the fixes are all in a patched one on hoary-security
<_buz> mhh what version number does it sport
<KaiL> 1.0.2-ubuntu5.1 or so
<_buz> mhh i think its kinda weird to backport such stuff
<crimsun> most of the time it's far easier to backport fixes than to introduce a newer version of a package, since the newer version may (usually?) contains new regressions
<StR> Hi all
<StR> anyone here with breezy?
<StR> is there anyone here?
<\sh> ?
<StR> ahhh!!!  I broke my kde packages.... stupid breezy
<StR> I get this error....  how can I fix it?
<StR>   libdbus-1-1: Conflicts: dbus-1 but 0.23.4-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<Riddell> StR: change it to libdbus-qt-1-dev in debian/control
<StR> Riddell: where is that?
<Riddell> wait and I might fix it for you :)
<StR> Riddell: how can you fix it for me?
<Riddell> I might upload a new kdebase, but actually I probably can't if the C++ transition is under way
<StR> Riddell: what C++ transition?
<StR> Riddell: dou yo make the kdebase package?
<Riddell> I make kubuntu
<Riddell> the C++ transition to GCC 4
<ChaoticCoyote> Riddell: Is kubuntu moving to GCC 4?
<StR> Riddell: I'm using breezy, but yesterday, I did a dist-upgrade, and my kubuntu-desktop and the konqueror packages were removed
<crimsun> ChaoticCoyote: breezy already uses gcc 4.0, the transition that begins next week is to g++ 4.0
<sproingie> ARGH.  dbus upgrade is NOT what i would call graceful
<sproingie> clusterfuck of dependency hell
<ChaoticCoyote> crimsun: You guys might want to wait for 4.0.1. There are some nasty bugs and perfromance regressions in 4.0.0.
<crimsun> ChaoticCoyote: never fear, there are competents gcc hackers behind the migration
<crimsun> competent, rather
<Riddell> ChaoticCoyote: it's a cvs version of gcc 4
<ChaoticCoyote> crimsun: That's good.
<ChaoticCoyote> Riddell: Smart move.
<Tm_T> hello Riddell 
<ChaoticCoyote> 4.0 is going to be great, but the initial release was a bit wonky.
<sproingie> it's a .0 release, naturally
<sproingie> i take it not everything has been migrated to dbus-1?
<Riddell> hello Tm_T 
<Tm_T> Riddell: have you noticed that there's no way to apt-get pyKDE ?
<Tm_T> python2.3-kde3: Depends: python2.3-qt3 (< 3.13) but 3.13-4ubuntu2 is to be installed
<StR> Riddell: my kde does not work now... I don't want to shut down my kde, because I think it will not get up...
<StR> Riddell: how can I fix it?
<Tm_T> =)
<Riddell> StR: downgrade to hoary?
<_buz> not gonna work
<_buz> your system won't boot 
<_robin> how can I mount an external usb hard disk?
<_buz> if you do the apt pinning approach anyway
<_robin> my system put the icon on m desktop, and I can see the root folders in it, but cannot go further.
<Riddell> Tm_T: yeah, it's broken.  hopefully \sh will have it all fixed up soon enough
<StR> Riddell: how do I do that:   vim /etc/apt/sources.list  &&  :%s/breezy/hoarry && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade  ?
<Riddell> StR: don't think dist-upgrade will work, apt-get install kdebase might
<Riddell> StR: but if you wait a bit I should have kdebase packages for you
<_robin> err well, it does seem to be mountain, as in it's in my media directory, but as soon as I try to go into a directory, it locks.. (or at least doesn't respond)
<_robin> it doesn't even respond to a ctrl-c
<StR> Riddell: thanks, I will wait.....
<sproingie> is it the dbus upgrade that's caused the breakage in breezy?  not everything migrated yet?
<Tm_T> Riddell: thanks, that is great news :)
<_robin> anyone?
<Ken-OhKi> Can someone help me with some connection sharing things?
<guinsel>  /quit
<Ken-OhKi> ...
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Can someone help me with a nat configuration?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Where are my games? XD
<men1> out there at the nearby playground
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Damnit >_<
<Riddell> StR: deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/breezy/ ./
<Ken-Oh-Ki> how do I put the kubuntu games in the "start menu"?
<Tm_T> Ken-Oh-Ki: use kappfinder
<Tm_T> Ken-Oh-Ki: and its K-menu ;p
<Ken-Oh-Ki> no game listed...
<Tm_T> you tried kappfinder?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> yeah
<Ken-Oh-Ki> eyes working XD
<Tm_T> \o/
<Ken-Oh-Ki> but only this
<Tm_T> and you can allways add manually
<Tm_T> -l
<Tm_T> sticky fingers
<Anglophobe> I can't seem to use any kde apps that need root. it keeps rejecting my root password.
<Ken-Oh-Ki> You'll need to change some config
<Anglophobe> which one?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> go to /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<Ken-Oh-Ki> edit it
<Ken-Oh-Ki> find allowrootlogin (something like this) and set true
<Ken-Oh-Ki> then you can log in kde with root and do whatever you want
<Ken-Oh-Ki> even f*ck your install
<nanomad> lol...i think breezy is broken now, isnt it?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> O.o I left the server
<Tm_T> heh
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Is squid a proxy program?
<Anglophobe> my internet on linus also seems to be really slow. any reason why that could be?
<Anglophobe> err linux
<srichter> hello everyone; kubuntu does not seem to have any of the setup programs that ubuntu comes with, because they are GNome-based
<srichter> what do I need to install to get these setup tools?
<nanomad> kontrol center isnt useful to u?
<Tm_T> wtf gimp crashed
<srichter> no
<srichter> I need to manage network connections, X configuration, etc.
<srichter> the type of stuff you would find in drakconf or yast2, for example
<srichter> I already saw that kynaptic is installed, which is nice
<nanomad> just look in kontrol center ---> internet....
<srichter> ok will do (cannot do this right now, since this is a computer for friend)
<srichter> thanks for the help
<nanomad> np
<hunger> Riddell: Big probs with the new kdebase... or better with the new dbus.
<hunger> I strongly recommend against logging out after the upgrade...
<NTolerance> anyone know how to enable mouseover effects on the taskbar?
<NTolerance> i know that it's possible because i had it working on my last install...but i can't find a setting for it
<TheLegacy> hidiehow :)
<_piotr> hi all
<_piotr> anybody around from poland
<_piotr> konqueror doesnt display polish signs properly
<_piotr> is it a lack of fonts or a problem with konqueror?
<TheLegacy> think it's a font problem?
<KaiL> _piotr: in filenames or in menues?
<_piotr> KaL: on websites
<KaiL> hmm
<KaiL> that shouldn't happen
<_piotr> some are alright some are not
<emmanuel> dude, why KDE 3.4 break everything???!?!
<KaiL> try to set a different font as default, maybe there's just one, which doesn't want
<NTolerance> wow
<NTolerance> maybe it's just because i haven't reinstalled everything
<NTolerance> but my new Kubuntu install is much better
<NTolerance> no problems yet with klaptop
<KaiL> emmanuel: loke what?
<Tm_T> hullo folks
<_piotr> KaiL: ok. under konqueror configuration? or under the whole system
<KaiL> like..
<NTolerance> or firefox closing when i change the background...
<KaiL> _piotr: konq
<emmanuel> KaiL, all icons in tackbar missing
<NTolerance> seems like after the kdelibs bug hits you it might be best to format
<KaiL> http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh << NTolerance, or use this script :)
<KaiL> same for emmanuel  :)
<NTolerance> i did
<NTolerance> but my install was still borked afterwards...had lots of problems
<emmanuel> KaiL, but it is already broken!  wtf, everything has been broken
<NTolerance> maybe it was another application...i hope not
<emmanuel> i cant go back, is there sytem restore for Kubuntu?
<KaiL> emmanuel: and this fixes everything
<KaiL> (except the icons in the panel, you need to fix them manually)
<emmanuel> KaiL, even if my icons are already gone?
<emmanuel> thats dumb -- is there a way to avoid that?
<KaiL> get somebody to upload a kdelibs package, which does NOT delete /etc/kderc :)
<KaiL> kdelibs4 to be exact
<_piotr> KaiL: do you mean to set another standard font? cause this doesnt change it anyway
<KaiL> _piotr: yes, hoped to
<_piotr> the font..
<emmanuel> KaiL, where is Sytem Restore!?!?!
<emmanuel> i want to go back to before it broke
<KaiL> the script is (more or less)
<_piotr> besides that its nice
<emmanuel> KaiL, it is asking for CD, dont have it
<_piotr> only it would be nice if the installation configured fstab automatically
<_piotr> its ages ago when I changed that manually :D
<KaiL> emmanuel: comment out the first line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<KaiL> _piotr: planned for next version :)
<emmanuel> KaiL, where is System Restore?
<_piotr> KaiL: so shall I fill a bug in regard of the font problem.. I will try some texts under openoffice first
<KaiL> _piotr: uhm, yes
<_piotr> KaiL: but I didnt install any polish packages cause Im here in Vienna and using german as my main language
<_piotr> so maybe this will fix it
<KaiL> that's imho no excuse
<KaiL> do you have an example URL, where it breaks?
<KaiL> emmanuel: good idea for a feature in some future version
<KaiL> ..maybe one day a full system backup (or why now several?) will be no problem on your hd *g*
<_piotr> KaiL: its all URLs
<_piotr> I thought that it was a matter of encodings
<_piotr> KaiL:but I changed to middle eastern Iso 8859-2 and it didnt change
<KaiL> I don't use that must polish websites :)
<_piotr> :9
<KaiL> you only see some "box" as the characters?
<KaiL> or useless rubbish?
<_piotr> KaiL: what the plugin directory for konqui; I installed flash-non free but konqueror doesnt use it
<_piotr> only a box
<_piotr> but 2 signs work.. 
<KaiL> so it's a font issue, no encoding
<_piotr> oh yes.. sure
<KaiL> plugins: konq -> settings -> configure
<KaiL> scroll down on the left -> plugins ->search for new plugins (you might want to set the automation there)
<_piotr> great
<_piotr> thats very nice; forgot about it
<_piotr> kde 3.4 is the first kde release which I like
<_piotr> cause its faster at last
<NTolerance> i love everything about kde 3.4 except the bugs
<NTolerance> i installed gnome the other day and was reminded of how terrible it was
<NTolerance> godawful
<KaiL> about the bugs don't forget, that this is the very first release of kubuntu and until now, everything possible went in it's way (UDU, gcc4.0, subversion un kde.org...)
<_piotr> NTolerance: got it for 2-3 hours and didnt come across any bug so far.. so its better thatn kde 3.0 3.1 3.2 and so on :)
<_piotr> well.. besides the font issue :)
<_piotr> KaiL: will you add oo 2.0 with the next release?
<KaiL> you can already install it, if you are crazy enough ;:)
<_piotr> KaiL: polish fonts look beautiful under oo 1.1 maybe better than on windows
<KaiL> package name openoffice.org2
<_piotr> KaiL: I got it on w2k and its alright
<_piotr> at least faster
<KaiL> Ken-OhKi: am I allowed to say, that I dislike your username?
<Ken-OhKi>  KaiL : Only if you say the reason too
<Ken-OhKi> (sorry... it wasn't set to send colors)
<StR> Riddell: are you there?
<KaiL> Ken-OhKi: it reminds me of something, I don't need a daily reminder for
<_piotr> KaiL: what do I need for kopete with jabber in ssl mode?
<_piotr> is there a tls package for kopete?
<StR> anyone using breezy?
<Tm_T> Ken-OhKi: uuh, luvli colors (NOT) ;)
<Ken-OhKi> I isn't my fault!
<Ken-OhKi> This script is mad
<Tm_T> Ken-OhKi: don't use scripts
<Ken-OhKi> brb (fixing a shame that I did)
<Tm_T> =)
<Ken-OhKi> Now...
<StR> I'm still having  "libdbus-1-1: Conflicts: dbus-1 but 0.23.4-0ubuntu3 is to be installed"   problem with breezy
<Ken-OhKi> can someone help me with connection sharin?
<StR> Ken-OhKi: sharing your folders with other kubuntu machines?
<Ken-OhKi> internet sharing
<StR> Ken-OhKi: ahh.. with iptables?
<Zecrazytux> hey
<Zecrazytux> well
<Ken-OhKi> well, eht0 has a PPPOE connecton, eth1 is connected to a win98 machine. I want this machine online on the web
<Zecrazytux> i have chosen once the "console" in the logging graphical interface and now i' can't reboot, switch off my computer, i can only return in console
<Zecrazytux> i xant to return on the graphical interface to logging in
<Zecrazytux> even when the pc boots
<Zecrazytux> how can i made it please  ?
<uniq> ken-ohki: install a program called guidedog, it's a nice helper to configure connection sharing.
<uniq> gah.
<StR> ahhh!!!!     y need to set up my breezy again  :(
<KaiL> StR: ?
<StR> KaiL: hi  :)
<KaiL> deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/breezy/ ./ << files will be in breezy soon
<StR> KaiL: so.. I should add that to my sources list, then apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<KaiL> for now yes
<KaiL> or just wait some hours ;)
<StR> KaiL: those are your packages?
<KaiL> Riddell
<StR> KaiL: ahh ok
<Ken-OhKi> Hey, can someone tell me if my quit msg was '*flushed*'?
<KaiL> be warned: media:/ does everythink, but not work
<KaiL> Ken-OhKi: there was no message, as that was only /part, not /quit ;)
<alejandro> KaiL: what changes have jr packages?
<Ken-OhKi> Hey, can someone tell me if my quit msg was '*flushed*'?
<KaiL> alejandro: they doesn't get removed with latest dbus/hal updates in breezy
<KaiL> <-- Ken-OhKi has quit (Client Quit)
<Ken-OhKi> At least that thing was gone?
<KaiL> yes
<Ken-OhKi> better ^^
<Ken-OhKi> Later I'll make a mIRC Konversation - *NIX Style
<Ken-OhKi> for win
<Ken-OhKi> no colors XD
<Ken-OhKi> Now
<Ken-OhKi> finally
<Ken-OhKi> can someone help me to share my internet connection?
<Ken-OhKi> Probably with a NAT
<KaiL> apt-get install ipmasq
<uniq> ken-ohki: install a program called guidedog, it's a nice helper to configure connection sharing.
* KaiL likes to do things the easy way
<uniq> it's in the universe repository.. 
* Ken-OhKi too
<Ken-OhKi> how do I install 'guidedog'?
<Ken-OhKi> apt-get too?
<uniq> yes.
<uniq> make sure you've enabled universe.
<Ken-OhKi> *brb*
<KaiL> ...there's his quit msg again...
<StR> KaiL: quit msgs are not allowd here?
<KaiL> read the content...
<anglophobe> this is funny, my system works great when I use the liveCD, but when I install kubutntu, it doesn't work well.
<KaiL> what doesn't work?
<anglophobe> on an install my wireless barely works, and my external hd locks up, but with the live cd everything is hunky dory.
<anglophobe> off the live cd, everything just works.
<anglophobe> last time I tried the install it was saying /sbin/ifup couldn't read /etc/network/interfaces...
<anglophobe> (after it was installed and booted up. the wireless wouldn't grab an ip)
<anglophobe> any ideas?
<anglophobe> could my install cd be bad?
<anglophobe> (every time I install something different doesn't work)
<bluszcz> whats the problem anglophobe ?
<sirukin> maybe you just stink with computers.
<anglophobe> :)
<anglophobe> could be...
<_buz> maybe your hardware is faulty
<anglophobe> basically the kubuntu livecd woprks great with my system. the install cd less so.
<_buz> might be the cd
<_buz> make an image outof the cd and check the md5 sums
<anglophobe> possible. windows was working fine before, but I've had hardware not work in one or the other beofre.. (usually works in llinux and not in windows though..)
<anglophobe> there an md5 checker installed with kubuntu?
<bluszcz> anglophobe: md5sum
<anglophobe> whats the best way to make an img off a cd in linux?
<_buz> k3b
<_buz> what is the reason for those security backports against firefox?
<_buz> instead of plainly updating it mean
<bluszcz> anglophobe: dd
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Yay! *Nix style!
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Now, I couldn't install ipmasq neither guidedog
<Ken-Oh-Ki> so.. what do I do?
<uniq> ken-oh-ki: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<uniq> follow it, and try again.
<Ken-Oh-Ki> how do I mount my Win partitions?
<amu> _buz: the policy, just upgrading brings probably a lot of depends problem 
<QrX> hi all
<QrX> can someone help a newbie in installing 3d drivers ?
<F_for_Fragging> i can help you
<F_for_Fragging> one moment
<QrX> thx
<sirukin> hmm
<F_for_Fragging> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<F_for_Fragging> somewhere there should be an answer on how to install the nvidia drivers
<F_for_Fragging> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<F_for_Fragging> this one
<QrX> ok nice
<F_for_Fragging> it's very easy
<QrX> i ll check that
<QrX> i hope :)
<F_for_Fragging> but now i need some help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=169364 -> somehow I'm getting stereo sound though the rear speakers of my 5.1 speakerset
<F_for_Fragging> through
<Tm_T> smouche: ping
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Aracnofobia is a very sick movie...
<F_for_Fragging> can someone help me with my sound problem? -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=169364
<Ken-Oh-Ki> where can I find some help about Guide Dog?
<amu> F_for_Fragging: removig your default kaffeine stetting rm ~/.kde/share/config/kaffeinerc
<F_for_Fragging> amu: thanks, I already tried removing the kaffeine settings file from my home dir, but that didn't work, I'll try what you suggested
<F_for_Fragging> amu: however the problem also occurs in apps other than kaffeine, like amaroK, and in games like Enemy Territory
<amu> F_for_Fragging: you can rename it and restart, than run a diff and you see the differences :)   
<F_for_Fragging> amu: what do you exactly mean? sorry but I don't understand your last sentence
<QrX> nice all 3d is working well atm also nvidai settings :p
<amu> F_for_Fragging: instead of removing the file rename it. If you start kaffeine again, a new config file will be created. Now you can compare both files  
<F_for_Fragging> amu: ok thanks, I'll try
<muempf> hi
<muempf> is there a chance to get "dvdrip" on kubuntu 5.04
<Tm_T> hmm, why not
<Tm_T> apt-get it / compile it
<muempf> arg
<allee> muempf: is really easy.  Tm_T will be lucky to explain it ;) *duck*
<_buz> you cant apt-get it
<_buz> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_buz>   dvdrip: Depends: transcode (>= 2:0.6.14) but it is not installable
<_buz> E: Broken packages
<muempf> hm, with apt-get i have a lot of problems with dependencies
<_buz> but some people claim that dvdshrink works within wine
<allee> _buz: apt-get source dvdrip
<muempf> no wine
<_buz> personally, i couldnt ever get wine to run
<allee> _buz: sudo apt-get build-dep dvdrip
<F_for_Fragging> amu: nope, it's not working, i suspect that the problem lies in my alsa configuration
<_buz> tell that muempf
<allee> cd dvdrip-x-y; debuild 
<_buz> i'd use dvsdhrink in vmware  myself ;)
<amu> F_for_Fragging: looks like, or you defined some desktop-keys 
<muempf> hm so i have to build it from sources
<F_for_Fragging> amu: desktop keys?
<amu> F_for_Fragging: from kdeaccessability ... 
<allee> muempf: did you check backports archive?
<F_for_Fragging> amu: no, I didn't
<F_for_Fragging> amu: in the topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=169364 i gave a detailed problem description
<amu> F_for_Fragging: as i remember there's a possibility to set custom key bindings .. well it could be also i missunderstood this ;)   
<F_for_Fragging> amu: basiccally i was watching a video file in kaffeine, accidentally pushed the mute key, pushed it again to unmute, but after that this problem i have now occured, system wide
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Can someone help me with Guidedog configuration?
<F_for_Fragging> amu: i also tried to create a new user, and with that user i had the same problem, so doubt it is my user's kaffeine config
<spiral> ououuups... Who broke kde in breezy ?
<F_for_Fragging> amu: thanks for your help though
<amu> stange, sorry, never tried/tested AC3 
<F_for_Fragging> amu: the problem isn't with AC-3, somehow I'm getting stereo sound though my rear speakers only
<F_for_Fragging> though
<F_for_Fragging> i mean through
<amu> did you tried to set some defaults with kmix ? 
<F_for_Fragging> I deleted my KMix config in my home dir, after that it was reset to defaults, but it didn't make any difference
<allee> Ken-Oh-Ki: what's the problem?
<amu> did you tested the liveCD ? 
<amu> it's a audigy I or II ? 
<F_for_Fragging> on the liveCD I didn't have any problems at all with the sound, in my topic I also wrote that after the install of Kubuntu my sound was working fine for some weeks until this accident happened
<F_for_Fragging> Soundblaster Audigy Player
<F_for_Fragging> Audigy 1
<F_for_Fragging> I'm sure that the problem is software related
<amu> got some ears ago in trouble with a II, but now the driver is stable, what happen if you change from xine-enine from arts to oss or to auto  
<amu> ears/years even
<F_for_Fragging> how do i change engines? in the control center module? it's set on auto there
<amu> it's a 6.1 but never got it full working, 5.1 no problem :) 
<amu> config kaffeine ...  on the left you see engine 
<amu> config from the menu 
<F_for_Fragging> if I open Kaffeine -> Settings -> Configure Kaffeine I only see Behaviour Appearence and Misc?
<amu> http://basic-rip.co.uk/tenpin/alsasound
<amu> settings, xine engine parameters
<amu> audio
<amu> right site you can choose the driver 
<F_for_Fragging> ok I experimented with oss, alsa and auto, but it didn't change anything
<F_for_Fragging> I can still only hear the stereo sound through my rear speakers
<amu> the othe are not set ? 
<amu> grr 
<amu> he other speakers are not set ? 
<F_for_Fragging> no
<F_for_Fragging> if I want to play a video file or game with stereo sound i can only hear it through my two rear speakers, if I play AC-3 though all my speakers are used
<amu> pased you a example script ... you can find out from the kenel modules and proc about the names.   
<amu> than just echo them 
<Ken-Oh-Ki> ./firefox-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Ken-Oh-Ki> What do I do?
<amu> amixer sset "PCM Surround" 70% > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<amu> amixer sset "PCM Center" 70% > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<amu> and so on 
<F_for_Fragging> amu: sorry but I'm not an expert in this
<F_for_Fragging> how do i find out from the kernel modules and proc?
<F_for_Fragging> i was thinking if there is a way to reconfigure alsa or set it back to it's defaults?
<amu> less /proc/asound/
<amu> you see some infos about the card there, i'm not sure if you see the names
<amu> with strings emu10k you see them also  
<F_for_Fragging> amu, /proc/asound/ is a directory, i assume you meant ls instead of less?
<amu> it goes on ... /proc/asound/oss or /proc/asound/card0 ... 
<F_for_Fragging> I can see card0 there
<amu> emu10k1 
<F_for_Fragging> and in /proc/asound/card0 i can see a file called emu10k1
<amu> ok, now find the modules it must be under /lib/modules/2.6.10.../kernel/sound/ 
<amu> than a strings emu10k1 |more 
<F_for_Fragging> core  drivers  i2c  isa  oss  pci  pcmcia  soundcore.ko  synth  usb -> are the contents of /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound
<amu> amu@devel:~/.kde$ strings /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko |more
<Ken-Oh-Ki> God... it's hard to get info here
<amu> Ken-Oh-Ki: probably noone will help you, if you install software from somewhere and it doesnt work ...  
<F_for_Fragging> ok, and what do i do now with that file?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> I was just trying to make FF work here
<Ken-Oh-Ki> but what I really want is make the proxy work
<amu> F_for_Fragging: you find some detailted infos about your driver and soundcard. hold on i'll search for a easier way 
<allee> Ken-Oh-Ki: I asked already what the problem is.  But I have not tried FF yet and right now only one computer so FF is hard to test ;)
<allee> Ken-Oh-Ki: What do you want to proxy?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> I want to share my internet connection
<Ken-Oh-Ki> eth0 has the internet, eth1 has the another computer
<Ken-Oh-Ki> I tried http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/NAT-HOWTO-4.html and Guide Dog, but nothing happened
<allee> Ken-Oh-Ki: me too ;)  I guidedog, enable routing, add new address: network of eth1, eg 192.168.100.0/24.  Press okay.
<allee> Ken-Oh-Ki: ah, and rsync /etc/resolv.conf on the router to all other clients in the net  (need to be done after every ifup eth0 or find some
<allee> NS you can always use, from work e.g.)
<allee> Or install a caching name daemon like pdnsd
<F_for_Fragging> amu: are you still there?
<amu> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=AudigyMixer
<F_for_Fragging> amu: ok, what do i have to do know?
<amu> F_for_Fragging: nice description what is what ... as i remember there was a gui if you want set them. the other way is you know now the names and you can set them   
<F_for_Fragging> but you are saying I should change some settings in the files you pointed me to?
<zecrazytux> CTRL-ALT-F1 to open the console mode, and then how can i shut X down ?
<amu> F_for_Fragging: yep i showed them you before ... 
<F_for_Fragging> amu: I think I can figure it out myself from here on, I have to go now it's getting late. thanks a lot for taking the time to help me
<amu> F_for_Fragging: did you tried with alsamixer to change some of them? 
<amu> sorry but i can remember excatly, it was 3 years ago, since i tried it :) but with that imput you should be able to change your values  
<F_for_Fragging> I'll try out to max out all the channels there and see if that works
<F_for_Fragging> nope, still no luck
<F_for_Fragging> but I have to go now, thanks for all your help
<amaro> im not sure if this is an issue with KDE or ubuntu...
<amaro> but a lot of times when I type CTRL-s
<amaro> the letter 's' appears
<mischko> With kubuntu, can I run Gnome applications?
<pussfeller> mischko, yes
<pussfeller> you still need to fetch them of course
<mischko> but gnome is installed?
<pussfeller> no you have to install it
<mischko> Ok.
<mischko> So the main difference between kubuntu and ubuntu is KDE vs. Gnome?
<pussfeller> exact difference
<mischko> ok.  Thanks for the info.
<pussfeller> the gnome version is more fleshed out at this point....
<mischko> I've got VMWare.  I'll probably install both of them.
<Tm_T> bah
<delltony> question: i'm running  a lappy with kubuntu 5.04 and all seems fine but here is an issue i have been strugglin with. when my computer is left idle it kills the monitor of course. and when i hit the mouse all comes back to life. here is the problem though. when it comes back to life it seems to sluggish as crap. meaning applications run slow. refresh is slow as if the processor is laggin. i ran top and can't really determine "lack o
<delltony> f knowledge i guess" what the issue could be. Not sure if its a process the cpu overheating bad modules or what. help would be appreciated
<TayloR> Hey all, quick question, how would i go about formatting a storage drive i have in my pc, its a hdd completly seperate to that with the kubuntu install on it.. also what would be the best format to have a stroage drive in? ext2?
<Sander__> delltony, when you say goes to sleep do you mean suspend?
<delltony> well i don't really think its supending 
<mischko> delltony, I've had things go slow when a laptop resumes also. Try downing and upping your network connections.
<delltony> it might well be but i dont' think so
<delltony> and they will speed up the other aps and cpu lag?
<Sander__> I've heard stories about suspend, even once it's working, I think it still has issues.
<delltony> well how can i disable it if enabled
<delltony> i honestly thought it was disabled cause i thought ubuntu did that noapci
<delltony> or whatever
<mischko> delltony, not sure.  Try checking out apmd
<TayloR> no one know how to format via terminal or some other means?
<TayloR> *konsole
<delltony> fdisk
<delltony> and mount the drive 
<TayloR> drives already mounted, just type fdisk?
<TayloR> do i need the live cd or anything in to do fdisk?
<delltony> you can uset he live cd to do it thru the parition manager
<delltony> but what i have always done is just the fdisk thing
<mischko> TayloR, you'll probably need to mkfs to format it. fdisk does a low level format.
<mischko> i.e. mkfs.ext3
<TayloR> ahh right 
<bluszcz> such a pitty day
<TayloR> would ext3 be the best format?
<bluszcz> jfs
<bluszcz> or xfs, ext3 is too old
<TayloR> ext2 ok?
<delltony> i use reiserfs myself
<bluszcz> uch
<mischko> ext2 would not be as good as ext3. ext3 is journalled.
<mischko> ext3 is old but a good general purpose format.
<bluszcz> month ago I tried reiser4
<TayloR> ahh ok
<TayloR> thanks for the info people :)
<TayloR> really apprecaite it
<mischko> ;)
<TayloR> *appreciate 
<delltony> see apmd says what i thought no apm support in kernel
<delltony> so i am not sure what is going on but its almost as if it hibernated and i need to yank its nuts to get it back to running normal
<darkaudit> using k3b... burning a data DVD for use on an XP box... do I need to enable Joliet or Udf in the burn/filesystem tab?
<bluszcz> joliet
<darkaudit> thx :)
<bluszcz> or use cdrecord
<luke> anyone here tried wormux?
<Diablo-D3> bluszcz> or xfs, ext3 is too old
<Diablo-D3> wtf crack are you on
<Diablo-D3> ext3 is the recommended file system
<bluszcz> Diablo-D3: I am using jfs
<bluszcz> I don't like ext3
<Diablo-D3> yet, sadly, ext3 is superiour
<gdh> And hey, when XFS / JFS / Reiser shits all over your disk... which FS will give you a decent chance of data recovery?
<gdh> Yep, old faithful :)
<Diablo-D3> yeah, what gdh said
<Diablo-D3> ext3 has about 20 years of perfection behnind it
<gdh> ext3 might not handle billions of files in one dir, etc. - but deal with that, that's what system admin is about
<Diablo-D3> (please note: ext3 is just ext2 with a journal. You can even field upgrade ext2 filesystems)
<gdh> Anyway, a little rant, and now to bed - nna =)
<Diablo-D3> night
<R0bNyc> Is Kubuntu or Ubuntu unstable?
<Diablo-D3> R0bNyc: neither is.
<R0bNyc> testing?
<Diablo-D3> nope.
<R0bNyc> stable ?
<Diablo-D3> kubuntu is just ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop installed by default, btw
<Diablo-D3> ubuntu only has stable right now
<R0bNyc> so if u have ubuntu and u get kde ur using ubuntu, and if u use kubuntu and then get gnome ur still using kubuntu ?
<Diablo-D3> breezy is supposed to be unstable, but its _really_ unstable, you cant even run it
<Diablo-D3> not quite, if you install either ubuntu or kubuntu, you're using ubuntu
<R0bNyc> lol
<\sh> R0bNyc: the basement is ubuntu...kubtunu is ubuntu base with kubuntu-desktop applied 
<R0bNyc> i heard its stable = outdated 
<\sh> ubuntu == ubuntu-basement with ubuntu-desktop == gnome applid
<\sh> +e
<Diablo-D3> stable = outdated applies to debian
<Diablo-D3> ubuntu's stable is about where debian's testing is
<R0bNyc> yes
<R0bNyc> oh
<Diablo-D3> and btw, on either ubuntu or kubuntu, you can install both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<R0bNyc> cool
<R0bNyc> so whats the difference then lol
<Diablo-D3> the difference is just whats installed by default
<\sh> R0bNyc: it's working
<Diablo-D3> its all the same distro
<R0bNyc> \sh, is working ?
<\sh> R0bNyc: yes, install it, and work with it...it's just working
<R0bNyc> oh
<R0bNyc> I notice a friend of mine has kubuntu , and I think hes oudated xchat 2.4.1 
<Diablo-D3> 2.4.1 isnt outdated
<bergfloh> hi, what can i do, if the installation of grub and lilo fails at installation time? is there a way to boot the hd with the installation cdrom? i need to boot /vmlinuz from /dev/hda1 with kernel parameter root=/dev/hda1
<Diablo-D3> bergfloh: er, oh boy
<Diablo-D3> bergfloh: it should never fail to begin with
<bergfloh> yes, but it has already failed
<bergfloh> ;-)
<Diablo-D3> you should try figuring out why it failed
<Diablo-D3> thats a pretty serious problem
<Diablo-D3> bergfloh: ubuntu is supposed to be a distro thats easy to install and use...
<Diablo-D3> it seems to have failed you in that respect =/
<R0bNyc> Diablo-D3, 2.4.1 is outdated to me
<Diablo-D3> bergfloh: what hardware are you on?
<R0bNyc> 2.4.3 is not
<bergfloh> everything else worked (there were no other error messages), so the system should be there and i should be able to start it, i just have to start /vmlinuz...
<Diablo-D3> R0bNyc: 2 point releases does not make it outdated
<bergfloh> Diablo-D3: it's a crappy laptop
<Diablo-D3> bergfloh: that... could explain it
<R0bNyc> kde 3.3 is outdated to me, 3.4 is not :) 
<Diablo-D3> crappy laptops hate linux
<Diablo-D3> they also hate you, the world, and themselves
<bergfloh> Diablo-D3: there was kanotix with grub on it before.
<Diablo-D3> R0bNyc: specifically, those two point releases havent added anything critical
<bergfloh> Diablo-D3: grub is still in the mbr
<Diablo-D3> bergfloh: mwhahah. Dunno whats going on
<R0bNyc> ok
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<R0bNyc> I can have ubuntu being sid ?
<Diablo-D3> bergfloh: and grub is no worky?
<Diablo-D3> R0bNyc: you can crossgrade a sid machine to ubuntu
<bergfloh> Diablo-D3: of course not, because there is no second boot loader... ;-)
<Diablo-D3> bergfloh: er, right.
<bergfloh> Diablo-D3: it's just in the mbr, nothing more
<R0bNyc> what u mean
<Diablo-D3> R0bNyc: its not an upgrade or a downgrade, so its a cross grade
<R0bNyc> mixed is not good
<Diablo-D3> bergfloh: blah. Is there anything on the disk you want?
<kay> won't be mixed
<Diablo-D3> yeah, mixed isnt good
<kay> R0bNyc: I have made good experience with it
#kubuntu 2005-05-21
<Diablo-D3> thats why I cleaned my workstation out and reinstalled ubuntu from scratch
<kay> I am running 2 machines crossgraded and one from scratch
<bergfloh> Diablo-D3: hda1 is a fresh ext3 with kubuntu
<Diablo-D3> I wanted the pure wholesome vitaman D goodness that is ubuntu
<kay> Barely differences, apt rocks
<Diablo-D3> bergfloh: try grabbing a new ubuntu cd
<bergfloh> Diablo-D3: i could try a boot disk (floppy) but i'm so lazy ;-)
<Diablo-D3> bergfloh: like, a really new one, and see if the bug is still there
<kay> You would also debootstrap it to a chroot
<R0bNyc> only got 1 machine for linux full-time
<Diablo-D3> I have two machines linux full-time... one of which is my laptop ;)
<R0bNyc> Linux lacks a lot of stuff windows doesnt vice-versa
<bergfloh> Diablo-D3: i also have a few systems full-time linux, whatever full-time means -> 365 days up a year? 3 years running... lol
<Diablo-D3> I find that windows lacks too much stuff to be used
<transgress> anyone know where amarok keeps it's file info?  it keeps giving me an error, but i can't find a way to clear the item that's causing the problem off the playlist
<transgress> err collection
<R0bNyc> only if that wine or crossoffice crap worked
<Diablo-D3> like a decent window manager and desktop environment
<Diablo-D3> and a good gcc port
<Diablo-D3> its also missing native X
<R0bNyc> lol
<kay> Heh, Kubuntu dropped to only 24th on distrowatch
<R0bNyc> yes linux is more powerful
<Diablo-D3> oh, and it doesnt have a good firewall either
<R0bNyc> Diablo-D3, lol i dont need 1
<Diablo-D3> and it sucks at packet routing
<R0bNyc> ok thats geeky stuff now how about desktop
<Diablo-D3> kay: Im not even sure why they even count kubuntu as a seperate distro
<kay> they do
<Diablo-D3> its not
<Diablo-D3> R0bNyc: yes, yes it is.
<bergfloh> R0bNyc: it's a different world. both have their right to exist. take the best of both worlds an be happy!
<Diablo-D3> kde > windows
<R0bNyc> yea
<kay> You know, Windows is good at what it's good at.
<R0bNyc> dual-boot
<Diablo-D3> kay: yeah I know. I was thinking about emailing them to request that they merge the two
<kay> I just don't have any use for it anymore.
<Diablo-D3> kay: because you cant even count half the kubuntu boxen out there, most started as ubuntu, and apt-got installed kubuntu-desktop
<kay> Diablo-D3: That's not the deal. It is interest. For Ubuntu there is a lot more than Kubuntu
<kay> Maybe with Breezy it will reverse
<Diablo-D3> kay: of course, but what Im saying is that its the same damn distro
<kay> Diablo-D3: Well, it was announced and stuff, I even downloaded an iso of it, and now you say it is not different :p
<luke> it is the distro, it's stupid they have different names for the two. fedora comes with many desktops, they don't change the name of fedora just because you prefer a different desktop
<kay> I am thinking of my installations as Kubuntu
<Diablo-D3> I think of my installations as kubuntu as well
<Diablo-D3> one started its life as debian sid, the other as ubuntu
<transgress> i think of mine as pornfinder
<kay> Fedora and Ubuntu are exactly different in that one aspect. Support only one thing and do that good
<kay> is the Ubuntu thing, Fedora contains (like Debian) as much as possible
<Diablo-D3> the thing, though, is that kubuntu doesnt even have its own repo
<kay> It's through meta packages only, that's right (and a good thing)
<kay> But then UserLinux would be Debian which is not true
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> Debian <3
<kay> what?
<Diablo-D3> you know why ubuntu isnt debian?
<Diablo-D3> because it has its own repo.
<Tm_T> and so on
<kay> Ubuntu has Universe.... and a system designed to maintain a minimal fork of Debian
<kay> You see, I was on Debian amd64.... wasn't it Debian?
<kay> They had to have their own repo, own patches for long and stuff...
<_nate> I have a P4 with HT, shouldn't I be using the 686-smp core, not 386?
<crimsun> _nate: so install it
<_nate> crimsun: ummm, just using synaptic?
<crimsun> sure. linux-686-smp
<transgress> when you add a kernel using synaptic, does it edit grub for you?  or do you still gotta do that?
<_nate> Ummm, will I still be able to boot to the 386 kernel in case it doesn't work?
<crimsun> transgress: done for you
<kay> transgress: That's the big plus, it does so
<crimsun> _nate: yes
<transgress> okay... which kernel do i need to get for athlon-xp?  figure might as well get it to see all my ram heh
<transgress> k7?
<_nate> crimsun: excellent, thanks
<kay> transgress: 1g?
<crimsun> transgress: yes, linux-k7
<transgress> eh?
<transgress> okay i don't see it actually... 
<transgress> ah there it is
<transgress> hiding
<kay> You have 1G RAM?
<transgress> yes
<Tm_T> hmm who don't have?
<luke> 512 ram is good
<Tm_T> not enough ;)
<transgress> 512 works... but i never actually have to go into my swap with a gig heh
<kay> Hm, do Ubuntu kernels enable large mem stuff?
<Tm_T> kay: I think so
<transgress> kay: not the 386 kernel... but the one that is actually for your proc will
<kay> ah, i see
<luke> I've never been into swap with 512. half of my 512 thats being used is cache
<kay> I have compiled my own ever since
<transgress> Mem:           885        875         10          0        445        144
<transgress> i'm getting close
<transgress> i would be breaking 512
<transgress> oh wait... not i wouldn't
<transgress> heh
<kay> Oh the laptop I couldn't afford more than 512
<transgress> wait... if i install linux-k7 am i going to have to reinstall fglrx?
<kay> or well, i thought it is not worth the price :p
<transgress> kay: yeah i know what you mean... my lappy only has 512... 
<luke> why don't I have a swap space? 
<transgress> you don't have swap space?
<transgress> did you set up your own partitions?
<luke> apparently not
<luke> no
<kay> I read something about how that makes you slower on kerneltrap
<_nate> how can i tell how much ram my os sees?
<transgress> _nate: free -m
<transgress> kay: what makes you run slower?
<kay> transgress: Not having swap is actually bad for 2.6
<_nate> it only sees 885 of my memory
<transgress> heh somehow mine disappeared on my server at one point
<_nate> weird
<transgress> _nate: that's because you are running the 386 kernel
<kay> That's normal for -368 then
<transgress> _nate: what type of processor do you have?
<_nate> transgress: P4 w/ HT
<_nate> upgrading to 686 now
<transgress> _nate: you need linux-686
<luke> anyone know where my swap might have gone? :p
<transgress> or does HT need 686-smp?  iuno
<kay> or even -smp
<kay> Dunno if HT is really worth it... but won't harm to try
<_nate> i'm getting 686-smp
<morten> Greetings.. was wondering... how do you install that superkaramba thingie ?
<transgress> luke: is it in your fstab?  cat /etc/fstab and see
<_nate> it'll help for threaded programs
<transgress> morten: sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<_nate> but really won't affect non-threaded programs
<morten> seems to easy :P
<_nate> at least thats what i hear
<transgress> morten: nope... then you just store the themes somewhere and then use superkaramba to load the theme
<kay> Well, KDE should about always run something
<morten> ... Think that will be the hard part..
<morten> have absoloutly no idea what to do :)
<transgress> i am still wanting to know if i have to reinstall things because i'm changing my kernel image
<luke> transgress, theres a swap partition there, but it isn't mounted
<transgress> mkswap /dev/thatpartition
<transgress> luke: if shit starts breaking suddenly then something is terribly wrong
<kay> transgress: I would be disappointed if that were the case
<_nate> transgress: i'm concerned about it in my case too
<transgress> kay: my main concern is the fglrx module for my ati card... it took an act of god to get it working
<_nate> transgress: but i figure if it doesn't specify a kernel in the package, then forget it
<transgress> well i think fglrx might
<kay> transgress: Is it really needed, I am about willing to believe, I didn't do it and still use gflrx
<transgress> k
<transgress> is what really needed?
<kay> But who knows, I don't really do 3D, may not be accelerated or so
<transgress> kay: fglrxinfo ... if it says mesa then it isn't... if it says ati then it is
<luke> no problems transgress, where should my swap be mounted? and how can I set it to mount at startup?
<transgress> i play unreal and my clan is happy to have me back
<transgress> luke: it should have mounted if it is in fstab, unless noauto is listed next to it
<kay> ah... i am not into gaming
<transgress> luke: you don't mount it... you just do mkswap /dev/swappartition 
<transgress> swappartition being what was listed in fstab
<transgress> and hope to god nothing else somehow started using that space
<luke> hmm I did mkswap, didn't do a thing
<transgress> bleh i had to do custom partitions... need a /boot and could not for the life of me allow 2.7 gigs of swap
<luke> it's not mounted, the filesystem is swap, and the options are just sw
<transgress> hmm
<transgress> wait maybe it's swapon /dev/swappartition
<transgress> or something
<transgress> let me look
<_nate> transgress: you know that there's a repo with the fglrx on it, makes installing it and getting it running a snap
<_nate> transgress: and I can play wolfenstein on it
<transgress> _nate: i used it... still took an act of god... something was causing problems
<transgress> luke: yeah it's swapon
<luke> ok I'll try that
<_nate> transgress: odd
<luke> yay swap!
<transgress> is there an OSS voice chat client?
<luke> will my swap turn on automatically whenever I boot?
<transgress> it should
<luke> ok
<_nate> transgress: i think teamspeak uses oss, if thats what you mean
<_nate> transgress: and i think with skype you might be able to select oss
<transgress> _nate: wrong OSS... i meant open source software heh
<transgress> _nate: but thanks
<_nate> transgress: skype is free
<crimsun> transgress: I usually use the FLOSS acronym for that
<transgress> FLOSS?  i've seen F/OSS but not FLOSS
<transgress> yes skype is free... but i like open source too
<kay> how can i have flash with kubuntu?
<transgress> i try to limit my use of proprietary crap
<kay> I do as well, but there is funnyfox.org
<kay> Esp. not having flash means no ads
<transgress> skype fucks up my mic... 
<transgress> booting a new kernel brb
<_nate> 244 files downloading
<_nate> including a kernel
<transgress> well then
<transgress> it's nice to see a whole gig of ram
<_nate> lol, cool
<_nate> i'm downloading my kernel and 243 other files right now
<_nate> sloooooow
<luke> how fast is your connection?
<transgress> 243 files?
<_nate> 386 KB/s
<transgress> what in god's name did you get?
<_nate> transgress: kde stuff mostly
<transgress> _nate: i see... like all of it heh?
<_nate> and gaim, and some gimp stuff
<_nate> transgress: lol
<_nate> transgress: I have 120 gigs, I don't even fill up 20 when my system is packed
<_nate> i don't even fill up 6
<_nate> so, a few usful utilities is cool with me
<transgress> i have 80 gigs and i'm about to pop in a 300 gig
<luke> theres so many programs to be downloaded, and they don't use up much space
<transgress> so i can keep downloading music and not worry about space ever
<_nate> ha
<transgress> after that 300 gigs i'll probably eventually get another 300 gigger ... raid and have some fun
<_nate> luke: indeed, but I know what I like, and I only download those that i like
<_nate> transgress: you're insane
<transgress> _nate: heh my boss has like 4 computers with around 1000 gigs in them
<luke> I have a mate who has 5 200gig sata drives, and a motherboard that doesn't support sata:p
<_nate> transgress: thats a lot of music
<Tm_T> hmm, now I feel myself old...
<transgress> luke: he just using them as IDE's?
<luke> nah he's got them stored. he was the first person to get them in nz apparently
<Tm_T> how I can tell apt-get to hold some apps in specified version
<Tm_T> I know I should know this one =)
<teleyinex> hi
<Tm_T> hullo
<teleyinex> I have installed kubuntu in hoary and all went bad
<Tm_T> what?
<morten> damn, using Superkaramba is damn easy... now i just have to figure out  what theams I want to use
<teleyinex> I like a lot gnome, but one friend of mine doesnt stop of talking about kde and I give a try
<Tm_T> karamba is too heavy :/
<teleyinex> the problem was with all
<teleyinex> konqueror duplicate my files in my home folder
<Tm_T> eh?
<teleyinex> kaffeine doesnt start
<Tm_T> I never used kaffeine
<teleyinex> when i use korganize I get errors when I was using ical remote calendars
<Tm_T> I'm old fashioned, I use mplayer from terminal ;p
<morten> Any alternatives to superkaramba ?
<teleyinex> so I have deinstalled and im now with my Gnome
<Tm_T> morten: hah, try torsmo
<teleyinex> I have come hear to tell this, cause what happend to me could be some bugs
<teleyinex> I dunno, but now someone could know
<teleyinex> nothing more
<teleyinex> cya!
<Tm_T> morten: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_020.png torsmo in upper right
<morten> hehe, some wallpaper you got ya self there, boy :p
<Tm_T> gimped it myself o/
<Tm_T> morten: there's more in http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/graphics/
<morten> :) well... looks to boring for me...
<Tm_T> and even more in my HD
<morten> Dont need any power anyways.. only play mud... dosen't that THAT much machine power :p
<Tm_T> boring?
<morten> indeed..
<morten> but ... Can't find any other tings todo...
<Tm_T> well, if you like to use heavy candy, go for it and use karamba then =)
<morten> hehe.. well..
<morten> Maybe I'll use ... Torsmo one day... rightnow all this linux-thingie is all new to me...
<morten> And Superkaramba is VERY easy to use :P
<luke> Tim_T whats the wolf thingi?
<Tm_T> morten: hmm, you mean it have gui?
<morten> Something like that....
<Tm_T> heh
<morten> :D
<Tm_T> di you noticed nice irc client thing in that screenshot?
<morten> yeah..
<Tm_T> :)
<morten> Thats looks sweet... :)
<sirukin> http://cambay.blogspot.com
<sirukin> meh weblog
<Tm_T> meh?
<_nate> ok, suddenly i'm using kde 3.4
<sirukin> :p
<Tm_T> who-a
<_nate> anyone know how to add the time to the bottom bar?
<Tm_T> _nate: that's easy
<morten> right click... and add....
<luke> how do you change the kmenu icon?
<morten> rightclick on the buttonbar that is...
<Tm_T> luke: hmm, easily?
<Tm_T> luke: just edit kmenu.png
<luke> ..
<Tm_T> yes, it is that simple
<luke> where is that? 
<Tm_T> luke: there where icons are, /usr/share/icons
<luke> thanks
<_nate> Tm_T: how do I add it then?
<luke> right click on panel add > applet > clock
<_nate> ahhh
<_nate> haha
<_nate> yeah, didn't see that
<Tm_T> haha
<luke> :)
<Tm_T> _nate: hmm, have you checked your eyes recently?
<Tm_T> ;)
<morten> *grin*
<_nate> Tm_T: actually I have, turns out i'm really really farsighted
<_nate> still gettin used to the glasses
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I haven't used glasses but I do have one =)
<Tm_T> maybe I should buy new ones and use 'em
<transgress> bleh... usb mic doesn't wanna work and my other mic just stopped working
<luke> how do I restart the kde panel?
<_nate> man, 3.4 is pretty tight
<Ixion83> Hi :)
<Ixion83> IYou are not afraid by the slower of i386 distribution as Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Debian ?
<luke> anyone know how to restart the kde panel?
<_nate> what Ixion83 ?
<Ixion83> the slower...
<transgress> bleh
<transgress> guess my mic is broken
<morten> I'm out - May the force be with you ....:D
<luke> cya
<Ixion83> Why Kubuntu is not optimized i686 ????
<Diablo-D3> Ixion83: because it is.
<_nate> uh-oh, my desktop just went all weird
<_nate> it changed a bunch of colors
<_nate> holy crap, this is messed up
<Diablo-D3> Ixion83: gcc produces the same results for -march=686 and what it uses now for ubuntu 99% of the time
<Ixion83> ubuntu package are on i386
<Ixion83> not i686
<Ixion83> :(
<Diablo-D3> see above comment.
<Ixion83> I'm sorry but i386 code is more slower than i686
<Diablo-D3> and they may say i386, but that doesnt mean they are compiled for i386
<Diablo-D3> they use -march=i486 -mtune=pentium now iirc
<Ixion83> All my distrib i686 are more speed than i386
<_nate> holy cow, i think i686 just messed up my display like crazy
<Diablo-D3> Ixion83: and thats bullshit, and we both know that.
<Tm_T> ehh
<_nate> i don't know what to do
<transgress> _nate: how so?
<_nate> transgress: ummm, the background is funky colors
<_nate> transgress: if I move the window it gets filled with pink
<Tm_T> haha
<_nate> transgress: all effects are messed up
<Ixion83> Diablo-D3, there is enormous different of speed between a package i386 and i686
<Diablo-D3> uh
<Diablo-D3> Ixion83: there isnt.
<Ixion83> you can't say other thing
<_nate> i think the nvidia drivers might not be optimized for 686
<_nate> ugh
<Diablo-D3> _nate: they use a lot of runtime selected hand tuned assembly
<_nate> can someone please help me trouble-shoot this?
<Diablo-D3> _nate: press control-alt-backspace
<_nate> that sorta worked
<_nate> for now
<Diablo-D3> control-alt-backspace restarts X when you screw it up
<_nate> yeah, i didn't screw it up afaik
<_nate> unless nvidia drivers don't mesh with 686
<Diablo-D3> for the record, nvidia drivers suck
<_nate> ha
<Diablo-D3> mainly because they don't care about linux
<luke> I have 686 my nvidia drivers are fine
<transgress> don't listen to diablo
<_nate> brb
<Diablo-D3> yeah, nvidia stuff works on some machines fine
<Tm_T> luke: here the same
<transgress> if you want 3d and have an nvidia card... the nvidia drivers will do you fine
<Tm_T> yep
<transgress> Diablo-D3 is just a fucking troll
<transgress> who seriously needs a banning
<Diablo-D3> and it completely bombs on others
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> transgress: pliis tnkjuu
<transgress> Tm_T: what?
<transgress> _nate: try reinstalling or reconfiguring your nvidia... 
<Tm_T> transgress: please thankyou ;p
<_nate> transgress: I didn't enable the drivers
<_nate> transgress: my bad
<transgress> Tm_T: if i only had ops he'da been gone when he told someone he was too stupid to compile a kernel and doing so would break his system
<Tm_T> :)
<luke> thats not nice
<transgress> luke: what isn't?
<transgress> saying a troll should be banned?
<Tm_T> transgress: please thankyou etc =)
<luke> nah telling someone they're too stupid to compile a kernel
<Tm_T> haha
<transgress> oh
* _nate finally has it fixed, w00t! :)
<transgress> yeah i can't remember who he said that too... that wasn't even the part that pissed me off... it was that he said that it would break his system by even trying
<_nate> man, everything broke when kde 3.4 started
<transgress> i had to compile my first kernel about 10 times before i got it right... never broke my system... and he starts trying to cover up his bullshit... 
<transgress> "oh lilo will eat the old kernel"
<transgress> as penn and teller would say "BULLSHIT"
<_nate> i wonder how i got kde 3.4 installed
<_nate> don't remember installing it before I rebooted
<transgress> um... kubuntu comes with 3.4 unless you are on warty
<_nate> it did all kinds of configuration stuff once i rebooted
<_nate> maybe it was some of that addon stuff
<_nate> and it broke my taskbar
<_nate> and all my settings were shot
<_nate> except for firefox and terminal icons on the bottom bar
<Tm_T> btw does anyone got Kaffeine working?
<luke> _nate : I had something like that once, when I booted, it ran the first time wizard, I skipped it, and it had changed a couple of settings but not much, so I just changed them back
<_nate> yeah, i ran that wizard
<_nate> it messed up a bunch
<luke> anyone here ever tried wormux?
<ixion83> Re :)
<ixion83> Diablo-D3: I'm on Kubuntu :)
<ixion83> I try it :)
<sirukin> I think we're all using Kubuntu here...
<sirukin> otherwise why stay?
<ixion83> The start is slow ...
<luke> ixion83:  ^_^ mine isn't slow
<ixion83> :)
<luke> what proccessor have you got?
<ixion83> Athlon xp 2800+ 1024 Mo RAM
<ixion83> GeForce 6800 GT 256 Mo :)
<ixion83> only that :'(
<luke> why would kde be slow with that?
<ixion83> The start of Kubuntu is slow !!! :(
<Tm_T> what?
<Tm_T> ixion83: slow? how slow?
<ixion83> My ArchLinux is fast
<ixion83> Gentoo too ...
<ixion83> But Mandriva and kubuntu/Ubuntu it's afraid
<Tm_T> hmm, that tell me nothing
<Tm_T> give me times please
<ixion83> lol Tm_T
<ixion83> :)
<transgress> kubuntu starts pretty fast for me
<Tm_T> "x is fast but b is slow" ok, I got it(?)
<ubuntu> speaking of slow start, i tried installing runit and runitrun which are supposed to speed up boot time and now it shutsdown while it is booting up. anyone know how to fix this? im in the livecd right now.
<ixion83> but Kubuntu is very User friendly ...
<ixion83> it's good
<ixion83> :)
<luke> mine is very responsive. amd sempron 2500 and geforce 4 mx 440
<luke> o and 512 ram
<ixion83> huuum ...
<ixion83> but how is the start ?
<luke> not bad
<ixion83> ok ...
<luke> not as fast as windows starting up, but at least as soon as it starts up, I can use it. with windows after it starts up you have to wait another minute until you can use it
<ixion83> Huum for install Nvidia video drivers I install with Kynaptic or from nvidia.com ?
<luke> use synaptic, and install nvidia-glx I think
<ixion83> ok :)
<Tm_T> ixion83: you got the point then, we really can't know what slow means when you say it if you don't give time or something ;)
<Tm_T> ixion83: no, use apt-get
<Tm_T> easier, really
<ixion83> apt-get nvidia-glx ?
<luke> too true
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> as root/ sudo it
<ixion83> Why with Kynaptic there is no install bar when it installs update ?
<luke> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ubuntu> cause kynaptic sucks, use synaptic
<ixion83> thanks luke 
<ixion83> But they will update Kynaptic no ?? :)
<ubuntu> eventually, but its not very good right now
<Tm_T> hmm, you really don't need that gui :)
<ixion83> huuum ... I'm using Synaptic for update all my system at the moment OOooops lol
<ubuntu> thats ok, you need to do that anyway
<ixion83> yes :)
<ixion83> 256 Mo of updates
<ixion83> good :)
<Tm_T> :)
<ixion83> There is more updates than my ArchLinux or Windows XP :)
<ixion83> lol
<Tm_T> little poll, why you use gui rather than terminal/Konsole
<luke> I use either Tim_T
<Nub> anyone home?
<ubuntu> cause terminal doesnt display descriptions or search as well. and synaptic has smart update
<ixion83> Because Gui is more "beautiful" :)
<ixion83> And if we wants to have many users of Linux we need to develop GUI ... :) but keep console :)
<Tm_T> luke: eh, Tim?
<Nub> how can i get tulip_core.c on a box that needs it to connect to the internet?
* transgress dances
<luke> Tim_T: I use either gui or konsole
<Tm_T> ubuntu: eh, you can see descriptions and you can search and ...
<transgress> Nub: cd
<Nub> i'm stuck in some technological paradox
<Nub> what package?
<Tm_T> luke: why you call me Tim?
<ubuntu> i know, but its much more efficient to do it in the gui with just one click, instead of typing everything out every time. i said it doesent do it as well.
<Nub> i tried finding it with apt-get, no package named tulip
<Tm_T> ubuntu: hmm, actually I do it faster and more efficient in Konsole than with gui
<luke> oh haha my mind does that sometimes.. I know a few tims, I thought there was an 'i' in your name:p
<ixion83> I need to reboot after install of updates ?
<ubuntu> no
<Tm_T> reboot?
<ixion83> lol :)
<Tm_T> _reboot_ ??
<Nub> transgress: what package would that reside in?
<ixion83> I know : Linux don't know whats it's a reboot lol
<transgress> Nub: iuno... let me see if i can find it
<Nub>  transgress: thanks
<Tm_T> ixion83: oh yes we does, when you change kernel
<ubuntu> i remember using yum from console, and it was a pain in the ass. i ussually use apt from terminal when i know what package i want to install and its faster than openeing up another app
<ixion83> lol
<transgress> Nub: maybe libtulipd-2.0-dev but that isn't on the install... you'll have to burn it to another cd or something
<Tm_T> luke: hmm, try /whois Tm_T ;)
<Nub> transgress: boo
<ubuntu> actually, i heard it was possible to load another kernel without rebooting.
<Nub> i'll try to do that
<Tm_T> luke: yes, ther is "i" in my name, somewhere...
<transgress> Nub: boo hoo?
<transgress> ubuntu: where did you hear that?
<ubuntu> dont remember
<Nub> transgress: indeed
<luke> yeah sorry about that Tm_T :p
<Tm_T> luke: it was just amusing ;)
<ubuntuperson> so noone knows how to disable runit?
<Tm_T> kill it!
<ubuntuperson> nope
<luke> killall runit
<Tm_T> killkilldiedie
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<ixion83> Why when I install nvidia-glx the system want to parameter cups.... and other ... ????
<luke> haha it's hitler!
<andypicch> anyone have trouble installing wine in kubuntu
<Tm_T> hitler? where?
<luke> andypicch: never tried
<Tm_T> hmm, why you need wine?
<ixion83> huum I restart X ...
<andypicch> I am new to linux... so it is probably just my one ignorance
<ubuntuperson> why did it not work for you?
<andypicch> so that I can run a couple of windows programs
<Tm_T> andypicch: such as?
<transgress> what couple of programs?
<luke> no need for windows in linux!
<andypicch> npro
<andypicch> for instance
<transgress> never heard of it
<ubuntuperson> me too
<andypicch> it is a pretty sweet news reader
<ubuntuperson> there are a million of those for linux
<ubuntuperson> rss?
<transgress> like kontact
<ubuntuperson> or the kicker plugin
<andypicch> yeah... thought so... first instint of an old windows guy and all..
<transgress> (okay really it's konq, but still)
<pussfeller> is there anything needs to be installed to make floppies?
<ubuntuperson> no
<luke> floppies are gay
<pussfeller> im not burning a disk for 12k file
<andypicch> I dont even have a working floppy anymore... thats a bit personal
<transgress> well you are going to need something to mold the plastic, something to put the little tape crap inside of it, something to make the metal slider... so you'll have to install all of those first before making floppies
<ubuntuperson> why dont you use cdrw's?
<luke> get a flashdrive, they're always handy
<Tm_T> what's wrong with floppy?
<ubuntuperson> a 12k file is pretty small, just memorize it
<pussfeller> its for my kid at school, i dont think they have usb ports
<transgress> floppies are unsafe
<Tm_T> pussfeller: use floppy then
<pussfeller> floppies casue global warming
<transgress> but yeah i won't say not to use floppies...
<luke> lol
<andypicch> so i dont mean to get all linux 1.01 with y'all but if I find packages on tucows for instance... is there a way to get those thru Kynaptic or Synaptic... I mean do all of these sites have repositories that I can reference in Synaptic
<_nate> my kde won't automount my cdrom now
<_nate> what a bunch of junk
<Tm_T> andypicch: try akregator
<andypicch> what is that... for what TM_T
<Tm_T> andypicch: for news
<Tm_T> _nate: install amd
<andypicch> oh... right... that was just an example probably my least needed
<Tm_T> :)
<ubuntuperson> then what else do you need
<ubuntuperson> ?
<andypicch> Windows games
<ubuntuperson> solitaire?
<luke> right click on panel > add > applet > news ticker
<Tm_T> there's only _one_ thing why I do have dos pc too
<andypicch> no
<_nate> Tm_T: Do I really need that?  It worked before
<ubuntuperson> cause half life 2 isnt gonna run in wine...
<pussfeller> dont floppies auto mount?
<Nub> if i apt-get uninstall kde and apt-get install gnome, would the process be the same as reinstalling with ubuntu?
<Tm_T> _nate: try
<ixion83> 12932 Fps with glwgears in the default windows :)
<Tm_T> Nub: nope
<Nub> difference?
<andypicch> how come ubuntuperson... just curious
<ixion83> huum how can I stop KDE without reboot and restart KDE ?
<ubuntuperson> how come you cant run halflife 2 in wine?
<luke> ixon83: logout
<andypicch> yeah... sorry for stupid question... i am new
<ixion83> logout and after ?
<Tm_T> Nub: all relative packages are still there, try uninstall kubuntu-desktop and install ubuntu-desktop ;p
<Nub> thanks
<luke> ixon83: login
<ixion83> ??? in console
<ixion83> how I restart kdm ?
<ixion83> kdm ?
<luke> not sure
<Tm_T> ixion83: tartx
<Tm_T> startx I mean
<ixion83> tartx ?
<ixion83> ok
<ixion83> startx on root or user ?
<Tm_T> root I think :)
<ubuntuperson> because windows games use directX, and directx is not available for linux. you can use cedega for running new windows games, but you will get much better results if you just use windows
<ixion83> :D
<ixion83> I return
<ixion83> I will come back :)
<ubuntuperson> cedega emulates translates directx calls to opengl
<Tm_T> hmm, why he have to close his client?
<andypicch> okay... I can accept that, and that is why I setup my machine to dual boot
<ubuntuperson> there are some games which run natively in linux though
<andypicch> why do most linux users seem to prefer GNOME over KDE... I pick KDE because it seemed most windows like. I thought GNOME seemed kind of intimidating
<ubuntuperson> kde is just better
<_nate> ok, my automounting is broken in kde
<Diablo-D3> intimidating isnt the word
<Diablo-D3> gnome is just fucking retarded
<_nate> and I have no idea why
<ubuntuperson> crappy?
<transgress> they dont andypicch 
<_nate> can anyone help?
<ubuntuperson> about 65% use KDE
<Diablo-D3> I didnt know automounting even worked in kde, _nate 
<luke> what are you trying to open?
<_nate> Diablo-D3: It did before
<andypicch> okay... seemed like it and I read somewhere that KDE was more pop in Europe
<Diablo-D3> andypicch: there are more kde users in the world than gnome users
<andypicch> okay.. .thanks Diablo
<ixion83> re :)
<ixion83> I was obliged to change HorizSync and VertRefresh because Kubuntu set a wrong numbers...
<andypicch> is there anything else that does what wine does
<Diablo-D3> andypicch: yeah, wine. ;)
<andypicch> hmmm...
<andypicch> picking on the new guy
<ubuntuperson> my video card was totally messed up(6600gt), i had to manually edit my xorg.conf in vim and change the driver from nv to vesa. i had to do that on the livecd as well. pain in the ass. when it first boots up it has a bunch of random squares all over the screen.
<ixion83> have you got a problem with kdelibsdata ? The update failed !!
<Diablo-D3> ubuntuperson: blame nvidia for releasing crappy drivers.
<ubuntuperson> no, not nvidias fault
<ubuntuperson> i blame kubuntu for not detecting my card properly
<Diablo-D3> ubuntuperson: yup, nvidia refuses to open source their drivers.
<ixion83> ubuntuperson: Kubuntu detects my GeForce 6800 GT great !
<ixion83> I change "nv" to "nvidia"
<Diablo-D3> ubuntuperson: the detection is done using nvidia's drivers. You know that, right?
<ubuntuperson> thats the thing, when i use the nvidia driver it works perfectly, but the way that kubuntu sets it up is why it didnt work
<pussfeller> i cant believe floppies dont auto mount....
<Diablo-D3> pussfeller: it requires a floppy drive that sends the detect signal
<ubuntuperson> it should use vesa for unsupported cards
<luke> pussfeller: open media:/ in konq
<andypicch> what about development environments... is there something out there that I can develop linux applications in using C# or Visual Basic-like language that you guys would recommend
<Diablo-D3> andypicch: no, learn a real language.
<andypicch> come on... I know c++ too, but I prefer c#... a real language
<andypicch> what is real to you java... perl, have you ever seen C#... it is about an inch from java... I am sure that will stir up some poop for all of you Microsoft haters
<Diablo-D3> I've coded in both java and c#
<Diablo-D3> and I hate both.
<andypicch> do you prefer perl
<luke> any idea why my system doesn't pick up my cpu temperature?
<Diablo-D3> I prefer perl, sure.
<Diablo-D3> And C, and ObjC.
<Diablo-D3> luke: you dont have lmsensors properly configured
<andypicch> dont know anything about it myself
<luke> whats that?
<andypicch> I am open to anything, I just use the others because it is my job
<Diablo-D3> luke: the cpu tempature thing.
<Diablo-D3> andypicch: get mono if you want c#
<andypicch> mono... okay thanks
<luke> yeah ok, how can I reconfigure it to pick up my cpu temp?
<andypicch> hey... you're not wishing mono the disease on my right? that is a real application?
<Diablo-D3> yes, its a real application
<Diablo-D3> and the disease joke is quite old now
<andypicch> oh... new guy... sorry
<andypicch> gotta cut me some slack
<Diablo-D3> luke: you'll have to rtfm on your own
<transgress> i wouldn't suggest trying to hold a conversation with Diablo-D3 ... he's a troll and full of shit on top of that
<Diablo-D3> luke: temp sensors vary widly, and are sometimes very hard to correctly configure
<ixion83> I search amule or QT frontend of Amule ... apt-get ?? :)
<ircbot_> Diablo-D3: if you are going to tell people that you should at least help by giving them a link... otherwise it's more polite to not respond
<andypicch> well I am speaking to the entire room... he is the only one nice enough to answer right now
<Diablo-D3> ixion83: apt-cache search amule
<ixion83> thanks
<ixion83> no amule :)
<Diablo-D3> ixion83: have universe and multiverse added?
<andypicch> i dont really need a link... I can do the research... I dont mind
<ixion83> universe ? multiverse ? what is it :)
<Diablo-D3> ixion83: ubuntu repos
<ixion83> --- /etc/apt/sources.list Diablo-D3 ?
<andypicch> can you add those in the synaptic interface Diable
<andypicch> Diablo... sorry
<Diablo-D3> universe contains repackaged debian debs, multiverse contains repackaged debian non-free debs
<Diablo-D3> yeah you can iirc
<ixion83> where can I find multiverse ? I have already universe :)
<Diablo-D3> or its something you can
<Diablo-D3> ixion83: just add multiverse to your list
<ixion83> I add universe...
<Diablo-D3> like, I use deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<ixion83> I have add...
<ixion83> huuuum ok !!!
<Tm_T> :)
<ixion83> huum and updates for universe or multiverse ?
<Diablo-D3> ?
<ixion83> security
<ixion83> I mean security sorry :)
<Diablo-D3> there is no security for universe or multiverse
<ixion83> ok :)
<Diablo-D3> just for main and restricted
<ixion83> hoary-updates
<ixion83> why you don't have that ?
<Diablo-D3> I do
<Diablo-D3> its yet another line.
<ixion83> o
<ixion83> k
<andypicch> I just added the universe stuff... why do all of the apps from universe have stars beside them in synaptic
<Diablo-D3> dunno
* Diablo-D3 doesnt use synaptic
<Diablo-D3> grr
<Diablo-D3> I hate gnome
* Diablo-D3 needs to flush the font cache it has
<htaccess> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<htaccess>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<htaccess> how can i fix this?
<andypicch> another stupid question... bear in mind I dont know the file system quite yet... how do I add applications to the kmenu... I am not sure even where they are installed when I do it thru synaptic
<Tm_T> htaccess: topic?
<htaccess> Tm_T, ah, i see it now kdelibs bug
<ixion83> htaccess: search on google I find the solution for this problem of kdelibs
<ixion83> and I fix this problem
<Tm_T> ixion83: topic has the solution
<ixion83> ah ?
<Tm_T> I think it works allright
<luke> andyicch: right click on kmenu > menu editor
<Tm_T> or use kappfinder
<Tm_T> it's great
<htaccess> hmm, kdelibs-debug.sh, looks sane, not installing any rootkits or emailing /etc/shadow anywhere, lets run it :)
<ixion83> lol :)
<htaccess> its just a forced upgrade and then fixes a few things the upgrade breaks
<andypicch> thanks all of you for helping me tonight... talk to ya later Survivor is on!!
<ixion83> Kaffeine and amarok hangs when try to listen a CD
<ixion83> Kaffeine and amarok hangs when try to listen a CD
<sirukin> maybe your cd hates you.
<ixion83> huuum ... no in mandriva that's work fine ... and on archlinux fine too
<luke_> great more useless crap to get rid of
<Diablo-D3> grrr
<Diablo-D3> I really hate gnome
<ixion83> huuum I have problem with amarok...
<Diablo-D3> infact I hate gtk as well
<Diablo-D3> and I hate X
<ixion83> there is no sound engine in the conf of amarok
<Diablo-D3> ixion83: you mean the entry is blank?
<ixion83> yes
<ixion83> blank entry
<ixion83> I need gstreamer ?
<Diablo-D3> but a sound engine is loaded?
<ixion83> I use arts ...
<Diablo-D3> =|
<ixion83> but no engine for amarok
<luke_> arts is messed up
<Diablo-D3> apt-get install amarok-gstreamer
<ixion83> yes I do :)
<ixion83> why it's not by default ????
<Diablo-D3> you probably want to apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad gstreamer0.8-flac gstreamer0.8-alsa gstreamer0.8-vorbis as well
<Diablo-D3> ixion83: I filed a bug on that last week
<Diablo-D3> amarok has removed the arts engine upstream anyhow
<ixion83> ok :)
<ixion83> so 12932 Fps with Glxgears :)
<ixion83> I'm very happy :)
<Diablo-D3> is that all?
<ixion83> you can't do better
<ixion83> :)
<Diablo-D3> my xt800 does around 25k fps
<ixion83> ?????????
<ixion83> Are you sure ?
<ixion83> With defaults windows of glxgears ?
<Tm_T> heh, I got 8k and up
<Diablo-D3> yup
<ixion83> with default windows ?
<Diablo-D3> yup
<ixion83> ???
<ixion83> I have got a GeForce 6800 GT 256 Mo ....
<ixion83> why you are better ?
<Diablo-D3> because xt800 > 6800
<ixion83> no
<Diablo-D3> ahh, the nvidia fanboy rears his head
<ixion83> benchmarks on windows say that my card is better than yours
<ixion83> maybe my processor is not enough fast
<Tm_T> ehh
<Tm_T> glxgears isn't teh test
<ixion83> amarok bug
<ixion83> :(
<Tm_T> ixion83: hmm, from svn?
<luke_> is it safe to uninstall emacs?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> why you do that?
<ixion83> svn ???
<luke_> because I don't use it
<ixion83> how i can mount my /dev/hda1 windows ?
<ixion83> dev/hda1 /mnt/windows vfat user,defaults 0 0 <---- Dont work
<Tm_T> ixion83: svn http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/index.php/Installation_HowTo#Building_SVN_amaroK
<ixion83> Tm_T : you know how i can mount my Windows with user ?
<Tm_T> ixion83: as user?
<Tm_T> hmm, let's see
<Tezkah> hmm, Konqueror feels sluggish, it might just be this internet connection though
<Tm_T> /dev/hdc4  /mnt/ntfs1  ntfs  ro,defaults,noauto,users,umask=022 0  0
<Tm_T> hmm, mine says that, dunno if that helps really
<sirukin> bbiab
<ixion83> ...
<ixion83> huum that's dont work :(
<Tm_T> you edited it to suit into your system?
<ixion83> no I replace your /dev with mine :)
<lior> sdf
<lior>  ?
<lior>  ...
<lior> nice shit :))
<Tezkah> Russian?
<Tm_T> ehh
<sproingie> oy.  anyone else having big breakage in breezy?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Tezkah] : DBUS news: "New upstream version (now with 97% more Api breakage!)." | http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php | http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh script will fix kdelibs bug | http://www.tuxmagazine.com/ sign up and read the guide on using Konqueror for File Management(Issue #2)  Don't use Breezy.
<Tm_T> haha "Don't use Breezy" =)
<shiv> I installed kubuntu yesterday, was able to run wireless internet fine on the 1st boot, after reboot I am not able to
<shiv> it asks for admin privileges, bt I only get the splash screen on control center
<shiv> I did what it says in the support forum but in vain
<Tezkah> try running the command center as root?
<Tezkah> "sudo kcontrol"
<shiv> i did sudo kcmshell --list
<shiv> and went from there
<shiv> did not work
<sproingie> "don't use breezy" ... little late for me i'd say
<shiv> is sudo kcontrol any different?
<Tezkah> sudo kcontrol works for me
<Tm_T> sproingie: you know the risks
<shiv> let me see then
<shiv> i will have to rebot
<shiv> :(
<Tezkah> ah
<Tezkah> that was me yesterday
<Tezkah> try also
<sproingie> Tm_T: i'm not complaining, just wondering if anyone else has the same breakage
<Tezkah> "dhclient wx0"
<Tezkah> whatever your wireless device is
<Tm_T> heh
<shiv> what?
<sproingie> looks like not everything is migrated to dbus-1 ... or dbus-1-1 .. or whichever
<sproingie> and since there can be only one...
<Tezkah> Kopete is Krap
<Tm_T> use Gaim
<Tezkah> yep
<Tezkah> thats what I'm using
<Tm_T> me too
<Tezkah> I missed the command line so much
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> hmm, and why you checked my client ?
<Tezkah> no idea!
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> you thought I use Gaim as irc client =)
<Tezkah> yeah I didn't think you were that crazy
<Tm_T> =)
<NTolerance> odd how a fresh format can make kubuntu work so much better
<NTolerance> i've yet to have ANY of the problems i was having before other than the well-known konqueror crash problems
<Tm_T> and kaffeine
<Tezkah> yeah, konqueror was crashing when loading some html files from my ntfs drive
<NTolerance> i saw an updated kaffiene package somewhere for kubuntu
<NTolerance> but i haven't tried it
<NTolerance> i've mainly used Totem simply because it doesn't have a stupid systray icon
<Tezkah> I'm using amaroK, Kaffiene was working okay
<Tm_T> eh, totem doesn't work either
<Tezkah> but JuK was causing massive skips
<NTolerance> i haven't had any problems with totem playing movies off of my HDD
<NTolerance> it does have issues when embedded with firefox
<Tm_T> no shit =)
<NTolerance> i've had the best luck with the mplayerplug-in
<NTolerance> w/ a certain config on the howto section
<Tm_T> heh
<Nub> uhh is there anyway to recompile kernel with module suport without having to set all the config settings?
<Nub> i try to just make modules but it says the kernel wasn't compiled with module suport
<Tm_T> eh
<NTolerance> does anyone here have an orinoco wireless card?
<Nub> no
<sirukin> I do
<NTolerance> cool
<NTolerance> do you have scanning support?
<sirukin> if you ask me how to put yours into rfmon mode I'll stab you.
<sirukin> haha
<sirukin> I'm out
<sirukin> later
<NTolerance> that guy is just too cool
<NTolerance> i can put it into monitor mode, thanks very much
<shiv> how do i instal firefox?
<Tm_T> shiv: "apt-get install mozilla-firefox"
<Tezkah> can you use the binary installer from mozilla.org?
<Tm_T> heh, that's better ofcourse
<shiv> how do I become root
<shiv> ?
<shiv> its asking for that
<Tezkah> sudo
<Tezkah> what's a good path to install it to?
<Tm_T> "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox"
<Tezkah>  /usr/bin/firefox ?
<shiv> v
<shiv> Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<shiv> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<shiv> is only available from another source
<shiv> E: Package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<Tezkah> you could open up kynaptic
<Tm_T> Tezkah: it doesn't help :)
<shiv> i did that, that only shows some 90kb language file installed
<shiv> let me try the binary
<Tm_T> shiv: go and download package from mozilla.org
<Tezkah> but yeah, whats a good path?
<Tm_T> Tezkah: what ever you like it :p
<Tezkah> FINE
<Tezkah> I will install it to /usr/bin/x11
<Tezkah> I like how Opera has a ubuntu package
<amaro> when I enter into kubuntu, the intro sound, is it from KDE or Ubuntu?
<Tezkah> after you log in?
<Tezkah> KDE
<amaro> yeah
<shiv> iiiiii unzipped the file but the installer won't work
<amaro> it's a really good intro sound
<Tezkah> shiv: "sudo ./firefox-installer" ?
<shiv> t says no such file or directory
<shiv> command not found
<Tezkah> ahh, so you unzipped it
<shiv> do u want me to keep the folder in any specific place?
<Tezkah> and then entered into the directory it created?
<shiv> i just unzipped on the desktop
<Tezkah> yeah
<Tezkah> enter that folder in konsole
<shiv> ok done
<Tezkah> then try "sudo ./firefox-installer"
<Tm_T> looks like it worked allrigh, can't see any complaints =)
<Tm_T> t
<shiv> hiv@ubuntu:~$ '/home/shiv/Desktop/firefox-1.0.4.installer.tar.gz' sudo ./firefox-installer
<shiv> bash: /home/shiv/Desktop/firefox-1.0.4.installer.tar.gz: Permission denied
<Tm_T> no, don't try to run that package
<Tm_T> uhm
<ixion83> firefox 1.0.2 we have only ?????!!!!!
<Tm_T> yep
<Tm_T> dunno why they don't update it
<shiv> what is a good directory to do all the installation of programs? Like Program Files in Windows?
<darkaudit> Tm_T: they did today... but didn't change the ver #
<Tezkah>  /usr/bin/
<Tm_T> darkaudit: ah ok
<Tm_T> darkaudit: hmm, sounds stupid to me
<Tezkah> but if you want the icon
<shiv> it says access denied
<shiv> i can't move my folder there..
<Tm_T> ...
<darkaudit> any hoary-secutity folks here?
<Tm_T> I don't say a thing
<darkaudit> er security
<Tm_T> hi kkathman 
<kkathman> hey there Tm_T ;)
<Tezkah> I am the top security advisor to Presidnt Bushbuntu
<Tm_T> darkaudit: titytii? ;--p
<kkathman> just got back home
<darkaudit> oops :)
<darkaudit> it's time for bed
<transgress> okay correct me if i'm wrong... if gnome in ubuntu can automount my external ntfs drive, kubuntu should be able to mount it somehow right?
<Tm_T> darkaudit: no, it's morning so get up ;p
<kkathman> transgress yes
<transgress> or is the gnome disk manager just that good?
<Tm_T> haha
<kkathman> transgress: I am automounting drives all over my network
<Tezkah> transgress: my external ntfs gets mounted just fine
<Tezkah> USB?
<transgress> Tezkah: yeah
<transgress> i haven't tried in kubuntu, but it never has mounted in anything...
<Tezkah> weird
<kkathman> transgress: you just have to make entries in your fstab and create mount points in mnt
<transgress> and i'd really like to burn some of the stuff to dvd so i can slick it and format it ext3
<Tezkah> I installed with the USB plugged in
<Tezkah> and it had an icon in the desktop waiting for me
<transgress> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Tezkah> kubuntu hoary
<transgress> hmm
<kkathman> ubuntu hoary w/ k-desktop installed
<Tezkah> well thats what kubuntu is
<Tezkah> just kubuntu has it installed by default
<transgress> well the gnome volume manager is what's causing it to automount on my lappy
<transgress> but i don't have that on my desktop, and i've always gotten errors in other linuxes when i tried to mount it
<Tm_T> amd is great
<transgress> yeah it is
<Tezkah> well you'd just have to edit your fstab
<Tm_T> hmm, my friend just plugged his usb mem into my pc and that's it, it worked
<Tm_T> Tezkah: I don't think so
<Tm_T> I never done it w/ usb mem
<Tezkah> if it didn't autodetect, I mean
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> oh, doing it hard way...
<transgress> can i not just mount it manually w/o editting fstab?
<Tm_T> transgress: sure
<Tezkah> make a mount point
<ixion83> Tm_T : I need codecs for play .WMV where can I found them ?
<Tezkah> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/point
<Tezkah> well
<Tezkah> oops
<Tezkah> thats not the right comman
<Tezkah> d
<Tezkah> but basically
<Tm_T> ixion83: there's w32 codecs somewhere :)
<Tezkah> hmm
<Tezkah> Firefox wont recognize that it has been restarted
<transgress> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<Tm_T> eh?
<transgress> anyway to find which device it is?
<transgress> i hotplugged it, but that should be alright shouldn't it?
<transgress> dmesg saw it... Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<transgress> ah seems /dev/sda is picking it up... 
<Tezkah> so would the device name just be /dev/sdda
<Tezkah> oh yes
<shiv> firefox-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<transgress> SCSI error : <0 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000
<transgress> end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 40
<shiv> what do i do now
<transgress> Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 5
<transgress> i'm getting those in dmesg
<transgress> that's what's always happened, but i just had this mounted on my lappy
<transgress> and it's just kind of hanging on the mount
<transgress> see... w/o GVM i can't get that stupid thing to mount
<transgress> it's so screwy
<transgress> i guess i'll just nfs my lappy and copy across usb to ethernet to my desktop dvd burner heh
<transgress> like that isn't asking for problems
<Tezkah> hooray, slocate is making a database
<ixion83> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<ixion83> He dont accept
<ixion83> apt-get dont accept :(
<ixion83> that's work :)
<kkathman> ok im back..sorry had to answer some emails that were urgent
<TezKah> gotta have the Kapital K
<Tm_T> ehh
<Tm_T> hmm
<TezKah> hmm
<TezKah> it feels like Konqueror hangs for a second
<TezKah> then loads the page quite fast
<shiv> how do i add up more repositories? the sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list does not work
<Tm_Tr> shiv: use nano then
<shiv> what is that?
<Tm_Tr> "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Tm_TK> ok?
<Tm_TK> ;p
<kkathman> Tm_T you have more names here :)
<shiv> ok
<shiv> that worked
<shiv> i did the uncomment part
<shiv> how do i save it now?
<Tm_T> kkathman: not too many?
<Tm_T> shiv: just hit ctrl-x
<Tm_T> and answer y
<kkathman> well I never know which one to talk to
<kkathman> maybe thats the idea
<Tm_T> o/
<shiv> file name to write: /etc/apt/sources.list
<shiv> what format?
<Tm_T> format?
<TezKah> text
<Tm_T> just hit enter
<TezKah> ascii text
<Tm_T> plain text, always
<TezKah> I love emacs
<Tm_T> yes =)
<shiv> ok
<ixion83> 5:29 AM in France where I live :)
<shiv> i hit enter and the screen is gone now
<Tm_T> 06:28
<ixion83> Tm_T : German ?
<shiv> how do I know it added the repositories?
<Tm_T> ixion83: hell no, fi
<ixion83> fi ?
<Tm_T> shiv: just try "sudo apt-get update"
<Tm_T> ixion83: Finland
<ixion83> ann Linus Torvald !!! it's you !! :)
<shiv> i did that from kynaptic
<shiv> its updating
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> why you use Kynaptic when I say something else =)
<shiv> but again it did not accept the passwd and gave some athentication error But I think update worked
<shiv> sorry
<shiv> :(
<Tm_T> haha
<shiv> I started kynaptic before u said
<Tm_T> kids... ;p
<Tm_T> oh, I'm hungry!
<Tm_T> and angry?
<Tm_TK> offline ->
<Tm_T> mjo
<TezKah> ati radeon x850 - ubuntu cannot load X
<shiv> I finally did get the firefox but its 1.0.2
<shiv> and fonts are errie
<shiv> I can crrect those though
<shiv> :(
<TezKah> shiv: yeah, does it look out of place in KDE?
<TezKah> because it does use GTK, I'm pretty sure
<TezKah> and you can make it look nice with gtk-qt-tools I think
<TezKah> something like that
<TezKah> its how I made GAIM look right
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> I actually like gtk look =)
<TezKah> gb2/#ubuntu
<TezKah> haha
<shiv> what is gtk-qt-tools?
<Tm_T> ixion83: welcome back my french friend
<shiv> where is it?
<ixion83> :)
<TezKah> lemme check quick
<Tm_T> TezKah: don't tell it yet
<Tm_T> shiv: try "apt-cache search gtk-qt"
<shiv> another thing I need to do is access my windows partition its FAT32
<Tm_T> that's simple
<Tm_T> but one thing at the time
<shiv> this is what happened
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ apt-cache search gtk-qt
<shiv> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt - Makes your GTK 2 apps look like Qt ones
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$
<Tm_T> so, just "sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt" then
<TezKah> oh apt, how I love you so
<Tm_T> yes, you can search packages :)
<Tm_T> TezKah: haha
<shiv> its doing it
<kkathman> lol TezKah 
<TezKah> you can also do it with kynaptic
<shiv> its done
<shiv> now what?
<Tm_T> shiv: now, go into kcontrol
<shiv> ok.
<shiv> next
<TezKah> click on Appearance and Themes
<TezKah> wheee
<Tm_T> omg ll
<shiv> so use Qt?
<TezKah> yep
<TezKah> or use current style
<TezKah> fonts, etc
<TezKah> then restart firefox when you're done
<shiv> ahaa
<shiv> feels better now
<shiv> :)
<TezKah> I feel a need to install xfce
<TezKah> but then I'd feel silly for installing kubuntu when I'm not using KDE
<shiv> will this change al my applications though?
<TezKah> the ones that use GTK
<TezKah> so GAIM and stuff like that
<shiv> I see
<shiv> sounds god
<shiv> sounds good
<Tm_T> nah
<shiv> let me restart my computer since I updated a lot of things LIKE in WINDOWs ;)
<TezKah> No!
<TezKah> not allowed
<shiv> hope to get my internet back soon
<shiv> BTW this is a great distro, it almost got me the best possible resoltion on my laptop and it actualy looks way better then windows
<TezKah> KDE is shiny
<shiv> I am running toshiba P35 691
<Tm_T> KDE is ok
<TezKah> yeah, kubuntu is the first distro that Ive actually successfully installed
<TezKah> only took me like...
<TezKah> uh, 10 tries
<Tm_T> erh?
<Tm_T> user error ;)
<shiv> I only took 2 so far...
<TezKah> yeah
<TezKah> I didn't know anything about linux
<TezKah> and got some red hat disks
<TezKah> "I am going to try this"
<Tm_T> haha
<TezKah> "holy shit my hard drive was partitioned?!"
<Tm_T> rpm hell
<TezKah> "what is a partition?"
<Tm_T> thoh
<Tm_T> ok, now you're an idiot ;p
<TezKah> well this was when I was younger
<TezKah> much younger
<Tm_T> heh
<TezKah> read some books
<Tm_T> never happened to me
<TezKah> learned things like "ls"
<TezKah> failed hardcore a few more tries
<TezKah> finally installed debian on this dell computer last summer
<Tm_T> but not everybody have played with pc stuff from age of 6
<TezKah> yeah well I played with PC stuff, but it was just windows
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> ...
<TezKah> WINDOWS 95
<TezKah> don't learn anything
<Tm_T> ehh
<Tm_T> you never used wfw 3.11 ?
<TezKah> nah, pointed and clicked at everything
<Tm_T> oh, dos 3.2 was great =)
<TezKah> never learned any command line stuff
<kkathman> what a bad product that was Tm_T 
<kkathman> wfw 3.11 I mean
<TezKah> Random Fortune: Ok, I'm just uploading the new version of the kernel, v1.3.33, also known as "the buggiest kernel ever". 	-- Linus Torvalds 
<Tm_T> Windows For Workgroups
<TezKah> WHAT A GREAT COMMAND
<Tm_T> TezKah: don't you ever do that again or I kill you
<TezKah> haha
<TezKah> okay
<Tm_T> colors...
<TezKah> colors?
<Tm_T> yes, bright red
<TezKah> oh, weird, I only see red when someone says my name
<Tm_T> if you can't see it, you have really incapable irc client
<TezKah> nah
<Tm_T> oh yes
<TezKah> see, I think I enabled "strip mirc color"
<TezKah> I hate colours
<Tm_T> hah
<Tm_T> you tell me
<Tm_T> so you don't see even if you cause it... not so good
<TezKah> heh
<TezKah> I'm INVINCIBLE
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> and I'll kick your ass
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<Tm_T> http://members.fortunecity.com/pcmuseum/dos.htm
<Tm_T> just vhevk how old dos 3.2 is...
<Tm_T> 'check =)
<TezKah> Tm_T why are you hacking me
<TezKah> my mouse is moving by itself
<kkathman> hack hack hack
<Tm_T> muahhaha
<Tm_T> TezKah: kinetic ;p
<TezKah> no, don't click on goatse
<TezKah> whaaat, a popup in konqueror?
<Tm_T> no, that's you
<Tm_T> ;p
<TezKah> hooray, an empty popup
<shiv> I screwed up big time
<shiv> :(
<shiv> After the update my kmenu is gone
<Tm_T> ehh
<shiv> nothing at the bottom
<Tm_T> so add them
<shiv> I added it manualy and its on my extrreme right and won't move
<shiv> to left
<Tm_T> eh
<luke_> right click, move
<shiv> ya that worked
<shiv> :)
<luke_> :)
<shiv> but the update it seems has overwritten kubuntu
<shiv> splash screen is gone
<Tm_T> eh
<shiv> and walpaper also changed automatically
<shiv> seems like microsofts dirty tric...
<shiv> seems like microsofts dirty trick...
<Tm_T> o/
<luke_> did you update from warty to hoary?
<shiv> I don't know
<shiv> I added all the repositories 
<shiv> and did the update
<luke_> how long have you had kubuntu?
<shiv> though firefox is still the same old
<shiv> 2 hours
<shiv> my laptop fan is running crazy though
<luke_> did you download ubuntu and install kubuntu?
<shiv> no
<TezKah> try "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<shiv> i did kubuntu
<TezKah> see how fast its running
<kkathman> Tm_T man I have to watch it, hehe I added marillat and backports to my sources, and went and looked to see if there were updates and there were like tons!  Then I remembered, hmmm uh oh..better not update :)
<luke_> so you downloaded the kubuntu iso?
<shiv> ya
<kkathman> still there are 4 since I left town on Monday
<shiv> cpu MHz         : 3200.682
<kkathman> so when nate comes back we'll all start hacking his machine :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, backports... never used
<kkathman> Tm_T well they are good for things like java etc if you need them
<kkathman> good to stay away from them in general
<Tm_T> kkathman: yeah, that's true
<luke_> I guess you'll just have to change everything back shiv. it wont happen again though
<kkathman> only reason I put in marillat so I could get the w32codecs
<Tm_T> I use marillat :)
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I try dev version of Koffice
<shiv> thats fine
<shiv> I am fine as long as things work
<kkathman> let me know what you think about it Tm_T ..Im a little anxious to hear feedback on Krita
<shiv> is there any way to increase the size on analog clock on the panel?
<Tezkah> yep
<kkathman> Tm_T The initial feedback I got some time back on Krita was that it wasnt really ready for prime time
<Tezkah> guess how you do it?
<shiv> no clue
<shiv> i am a newbie
<luke_> try right click, configure clock
<Tezkah> right click, configure clock =)
<shiv> ya but there is no option to increase the size of analog clock
<kkathman> For all you Konqueror lovers:  http://dot.kde.org/1115658889/
<shiv> digital yes
<Tezkah> change the font
<Tezkah> er, digital... hmm
<kkathman> Tm_T you know anything about Kexi?  Is that supposed to be released with KOffice?
<shiv> alright guys 
<Tm_T> kkathman: I dunno
<shiv> time to sleep
<shiv> see u later 
<shiv> Bye
<shiv> and thanks
<Tm_T> np :)
<shiv> hope it will reboot tomorrow and network shall be fine
<jsmith> Hi
<Tezkah> hey jsTAB ERROR Burtruss 
<Burtruss> well here I am in Buntu land
<Burtruss> Tezkah: huh?
<Tezkah> nuttin
<Tezkah> konversation is annoying me
<Burtruss> well it sure doesn't come with much
<Burtruss> not even Firefox?
<kakalto> Tezkah, konversation isn't the best, no
<kakalto> IMO
<choop> hello all
<Tezkah> xchat, which wont even connect!?
<choop> question of fair importance: i've just burned a kubuntu installer disc. how can I verify the integrity of the burn, from windows?
<Tezkah`> just kidding
<Tezkah`> it works
<choop> i've also got a liveCD of knoppix, if that will help me do so
<choop> anybody?
<luke_> don't bother checking it, it'll be fine
<choop> how can i be sure?
<choop> the last OS i installed from a bad burn was corrupt
<luke_> if the install doesn't work properly, burn it again
<Tm_T> Tezkah`: hmm?
<Tezkah> hmm
<Tezkah`> xchat doesn't look as pretty
<Tm_T> Tezkah`: yuk, both ugly
<Tm_T> try irssi ;)
<Tezkah`> can you click links in IRSSI?
<Tm_T> eh
<choop> i'm installing now.
<Tm_T> it depends what terminal you are using
<choop> i've got both an ethernet card (which I use) and a modem (which I don't) and the installer didn't detect either of them in the network hardware detection step.
<luke_> thats cool choop. if you have any problems with the install just ask
<choop> heh: that's timing, luke
<Tm_T> :p
<luke_> haha
<choop> would #ubuntu be a better resource for that question?
<luke_> not sure. I didn't install with a kubuntu cd, but you can ask there
<choop> k
<kkathman> choop:  did you look at your dmesg?
<choop> dmesg? don't know how to get there.
<choop> what is dmesg?
<kkathman> go to a shell and type dmesg  and it should tell you if the kernel detected the devices
<choop> i'm installing - no shell I know of
<Tezkah> hey Tm_T, what terminal would you recommend?
<kkathman> choop  command line is what I mean
<choop> how to get to cmd line from installer?
<choop> ctrl+alt+f2?
<kkathman> you are in the installer now?
<choop> something like that?
<choop> yes, i'm in the installer now.
<kkathman> hmm... where abouts?
<choop> chatting from laptop, which is using the only available internet connection
<choop> [!] Configure the network / No network interfaces detected <go back> <cancel>
<kkathman> choop hmm... do you happen to know what kind of network device you have?
<Tm_T> Tezkah`: Konsole =)
<kkathman> choop and are you connected to the net now?
<choop> actually, i believe I do: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<choop> connected via laptop, not desktop (installing to desktop)
<Tezkah`> fine!
<Tm_T> :)
<Tezkah``> happy now?
<kkathman> choop ohh, so you dont have a pci network card then?
<Tm_T> Tezkah``: screenshot?
<choop> i *thought* it was PCI
<choop> you want some background?
<choop> on the hardware, i mean?
<kkathman> choop well you should be able to look inside your computer and see if you have an ethernet card I think
<choop> there's an ethernet card in there.
<choop> it's correctly seated.
<kkathman> choop ok, and was it hooked up to the net when you did your install?
<choop> no.
<choop> still not connected to the net.
<kkathman> choop  aha
<choop> i've got one ethernet cable, and it's in the back of this laptop.
<kkathman> choop ok, so you DO have internet through that line...right?
<choop> through the line, yes. to the desktop, no
<kkathman> choop ok, so may I ask why you didnt plug the internet into the desktop to install?
<choop> because I knew I'd need help online during the install!
<choop> :)
<choop> i've only got the one ethernet connection.
<choop> one cable which pipes the net to one machine, from one DSL modem.
<choop> ...currently in use by this laptop, on which I seek help.
<kkathman> choop well, fair enough, but the installer needs that connection to auto configure your network settings
<choop> hmm... how would it be if I skipped the network stuff during the installer and went back to configure that later?
<luke_> you could do without help just while it configures the network
<choop> well, the connection has proved hot-swappable before...
<kkathman> choop  so you have 2 choices  1) go ahead an continue the rest of the install, and we'll solve the ethernet issue after that, or 2) go back, plug the net into your connection on your desktop and try again, and if it doesnt detect, we can go to option (1) :)
<Tezkah``> http://tinypic.com/52fbyh
<Tezkah``> haha
<Tezkah``> finally got a screenshot
<Tezkah``> because I haven't got hosting set up
<choop> i'll try 2, and be back in either a minute if it fails or longer if it don't.
<kkathman> choop  its possible that your card is too old, but I'd be a little surprised if that were the case, but still possible
<choop> wish me luck!
<Tezkah``> hooray
<kkathman> good luck
<choop> card's under a year old
<choop> later
<choop> well, i'm back. 
<kkathman> ok
<choop> plugged network cable into machine, tried detecting network hardware again, failed again.
<choop> skip configure network stuff?
<Tezkah> hooray for irssi
<kkathman> choop well ok, i would continue the install and then we'll tackle the ethernet card after
<Tm_T> :)
<luke_> what were you running before this install?
<choop> win2k
<kkathman> Tm_T what are you smiling at :)
<Tm_T> 07:44 < Tezkah> hooray for irssi
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> "oops I did it again"
<choop> I can use fat32 formatting, right?
<luke_> it's probibly one of those intel ones without a onboard proccessor, linux can't get the drivers for them
<Tezkah> now, I just need to set it to autojoin/identify
<Tezkah> yesssss
<Tezkah> the precious
<choop> the ethernet card isn't onboard
<Tm_T> Tezkah: heh, irssi.org have all information for it
<choop> it's got a few of its own chips, seated in a PCI slot
<choop> this was confusing: the ethernet card isn't onboard
<choop> ethernet support isn't onboard as in natively supported by motherboard
<choop> plus I've got an Athlon K7 Thunderbird... nothing intel, I believe.
<choop> okay, ethernet later.
<choop> partitioning now.
<luke_> yeah, but the ethernet card doesn't use it's own proccessor, it uses the computers cpu, linux doesn't support those cards. you'll need another one. intel and windows wont make the drivers open source, so linux can't use them
<choop> shit. so i'll need to go buy an ethernet card to use any linux?
<luke_> if you can't get the right driver for it yes
<choop> effyouseekay.
<choop> well, all right then.
<choop> partitioning now.
<luke_> yup
<choop> i've still got my windows partitioning scheme on the hd.
<choop> 40G disk: hda1: 10G, don't need. hda5: 23G, would like to save. hda6: 5G, don't need. hda7: don't need.
<choop> how to format those three (hda1 is primary) without losing hda5?
<luke_> you got everything off your harddrive aye?
<luke_> that you want to keep
<choop> i backed up to CD what I wanted to keep. just hoping there's a way to not blow away what's already on hda5
<luke_> whats on there?
<choop> media: pix,music,web/dev docs, etc
<Tezkah> well that was painless
<choop> nothing system oriented
<luke_> havn't you backed that stuff up?
<choop> of course i've backed it up.
<luke_> don't worry about it then:p
<choop> i'm just hoping there's a way to not blow away the drive.
<choop> if i have to, then that's that.
<luke_> mayaswell
<choop> so then, what's a good partitioning scheme for linux?
<Tezkah> well you'll need a 700gig partition for swap... if you want to be safe
<choop> funny, tezkah.
<choop> i've 1.5G ram
<luke_> just let the install do it automatically
<Tezkah> yeah, swap and /
<choop> i like to keep system separate from software separate from media separate from swap - is that not a concern in the linux world?
<Tezkah> I have heard of it being done, but that's pretty out there
<luke_> the programs in linux are all over the place
<luke_> you can have swap, root, and media
<luke_> have you home folder on a different partition
<choop> k, partitioning completed, i believe.
<choop> installing ubuntu base system.
<choop> how long should this take?
<luke_> as long as it will
<Tezkah> when its done
<choop> looks to be finished.
<choop> well, with the CD-ROM at least.
<choop> looks stalled on "starting hotplug subsystem"
<choop> hiya _nate
<choop> what do i do here?
<choop> it's stalled on first boot after installer ISO
<luke_> whats it doing?
<choop> nothing.
<choop> cursor is flashing.
<choop> stalled on "starting hotplug subsystem"
<luke_> did it carry on?
<choop> no, it's stalled.
<luke_> weird
<choop> i'm in #ubuntu as well, they're helping out on this one
<choop> unplug peripherals, etc
<luke_> hows it going choop?
<choop> still stuck on hotplug
* kkathman watches to see if choop'
<Tm_T> heh
<kkathman> oops
* kkathman watches to see if choop's machine lives
<choop> heh
<kkathman> Tm_T Kexi is like a replacement for MS Access
<kkathman> my timezones are all messed up now
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, MS access... access hell it is
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> I was hoping it might be a good schema definition tool, but its like exactly like MS Access
<kkathman> I want to get a really good DB Schema tool that integrates with MySQL
<kkathman> there was this program called DB Designer from Sourceforge...it worked really well under Windows, but not Linux
<luke_> anyone in here ever tried wormux?
<mae> whats a good kde app for ripping flacs from cd's
<kkathman> nope
<luke_> flacs?
<kkathman> wormux
<luke_> what are flacs?
<kkathman> yeah I dunno what flacs are
<kkathman> is that 3l337 for tracks?
<Tezkah> flacs = lossless audio
<Tezkah> .flac files
<kkathman> hmm no glue
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> anyone from india out here ?
<choop> dude, what's up with trees getting married?
<Tm_T> eh?
<luke_> lol
<choop> that makes as much sense as chewbacca, a wookiee, living on endor.
<choop> with ewoks.
* kkathman wonders if anyone can be more arrogant:  http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/may2005/tc20050513_3634_tc024.htm
<Tm_T> I just installed Kubuntu-servicemenu, looks like it really rocks
<luke_> whats that?
<kkathman> service menu?
<choop> http://www.vepachedu.org/treemarriages.html
* kkathman wonders if the trees have anything to say about this
* choop worries that the trees may die if they leave for a honeymoon
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=23981
<choop> i mean, you can't just uproot like that
<kkathman> wow someone really had too much time on their hands
<Tm_T> what?
<Tm_T> where? time?
<kkathman> hmmm Tm_T cant see that it would be really outstanding
<choop> dammit now install looks stalled from cd on "Unpacking libpam-modules..."
<amr_> any one having troubles with kbear on kubuntu
<kkathman> amr_ ye
<kkathman> kbear sux
<amr_> how to fix that
<Tm_T> kkathman: well, for some people, that really helps :p
<amr_> so what do you use instead of kbear then
<kkathman> Tm_T yes I dont doubt that  .... but you and I both use apt so ??.....
<kkathman> amr_  I really havent found a replacement yet, but kbear is VERY buggy
<Tm_T> kkathman: not all debs are in repositories
<kkathman> Tm_T yep you are right
<kkathman> so to me it kind of looks like that program is a front end to dpkg right?
<kkathman> so I can see it saves a little typing, so Im all for that :)
<da_bon_bon> anyone from india out here ?
<choop> oh! da_bon_bon is back!
<kkathman> da_bon_bon: I hear there are alot of people from India out there...like millions
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, that's it
<choop> close to a billion, i think
<choop> :-O
<kkathman> amr_ you might do an apt-cache search ftp and see what you find
<Tm_T> gFTP?
<da_bon_bon> kkathman: :P i am serious.,. i need kubuntu cds :)
<da_bon_bon> choop: ??
<choop> yeah, what's up, bons?
<kkathman> da_bon_bon: cant you download the image?
<choop> www.kubuntu.org
<amr_> apt-chache searc mm do i have to put the sites in the reposit
<amr_> someitmes i just need to use it like wget
<amr_> but with visual interface
<kkathman> amr_: it will search those repositories you have in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kkathman> and its  "apt-cache search ftp"
<da_bon_bon> kkathman: no. my nets toooo slow -- 2kbps :)
<amr_> ok its like the front end synaptic then?
<da_bon_bon> choop: do i know you ??
<choop> nope, not that I know.
<kkathman> da_bon_bon: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#orderubuntucdsfree
<choop> but you didn't answer my question earlier.
<da_bon_bon> kkathman: they dont ship kubuntu
<da_bon_bon> choop: i am very sorry. but i lag a lot, due to slow net. can u plz repeat the question ?
<choop> what's up with trees getting married?
<kkathman> da_bon_bon: get the cd, install hoary, then you can apt-get the kubuntu-desktop..its the best way to do it
<kkathman> choop: go read that site that was mentioned
<da_bon_bon> kkathman: its still 100 mb :
<da_bon_bon> :)
<choop> i mentioned the site
<da_bon_bon> choop: trees getting married ??
<kkathman> da_bon_bon: best that can be done at this point....if you cant download very fast, you wont be able to keep up very well with linux anyway 
<da_bon_bon> kkathman: i am quite sure that i can update regularly, the problem being just to get the cds :)
<luke_> 2kbs is sooooooo slow. I'm on dialup and I download at an average of 5 or 6 kbs
<da_bon_bon> luke_: i am on cable internet
<da_bon_bon> but still, its 2kbps
<da_bon_bon> coz plans with more speed cost more bux :(
<kkathman> da_bon_bon: I think you'll do best to get hoary and install it for sure. then apt-get kubuntu-desktop even if it takes 10 hours to do so (which it wont)
<da_bon_bon> it'll take more then 10 :0
<kkathman> I dont know anywhere in the US at least that has anything that slow...dialup is faster :)
<da_bon_bon> kkathman: here, dial up is pay per minute
<kkathman> da_bon_bon:  ok, so, 25 hours...at least you'll have it :)
<da_bon_bon> lol
<da_bon_bon> but i dont want nome wither
<da_bon_bon> *either
<da_bon_bon> *gnomr
<da_bon_bon> **gnome
<kkathman> dont install kubuntu without doing a hoary install first
<luke_> why not download the kubuntu iso?
<kkathman> luke_: because when you install the kubuntu iso you dont get everything to run things most espcially the gtk stuff thats mandatory for some of the programs
<kkathman> there are more problems with installing via the k-disk
<kkathman> if something goes wrong with your k-d you have NO backup UI either
<luke_> fair enough
<da_bon_bon> fuck! lagging again
<da_bon_bon> luke_: coz my net is too slow :)
<amr_> i agree with kkathman
<luke_> get them to send out some hoary cds
<amr_> never install the kubuntu alone better install horay then use apt-get for kde
<kkathman> Tm_T did you upgrade to breezy yet?
<da_bon_bon> heh, ppl are already getting the hoary cds :
<Tm_T> kkathman: me? no, should I? :p
<Tm_T> kkathman: I'll do it when it's pre-released or something
<da_bon_bon> so, again, no indians here  ?
<luke_> haha ubuntu use a red hat server with apache for their website
<kkathman> Tm_T Im holding back right now cuz I think its too unstable at the moment
<kkathman> luke_:  hmmm interesting
<da_bon_bon> ok, no (k)ubuntu till shipit
<da_bon_bon> shipit SPEEd up, pl
<amr_> am i the only one who have problems with kontact?
<da_bon_bon> plz
<dewey> well, kubuntu-ppc installed fine on my ibook 600mhz 256 megs ram.
<Tm_T> luke_: I think that website is hosted in RH server ;p
<amr_> it crashs too often especially at start up where it think it is already open?
<dewey> but will dvd play work or do I need libdvdcss ?
<da_bon_bon> dewey: data dvds are fine, else for mPROTECTED movie dvd u need libdvdcss
<kkathman> amr_ I dont have any probs with Kontact
<kkathman> amr_:  you do have to configure it
<dewey> da_bon_bon: will snaptic get it for me?
<da_bon_bon> dewey: yes, synaptic will
<dewey> ok thanx :)
<da_bon_bon> np, dewey 
<amr_> kkathman i did configure it and am using it right now the problem is when i start ubuntu it always think there is another instance of kontact then freezes. I did not figure out how to send pm yet :)
<luke_> E: The package gstreamer0.8-a52dec is not ok and I don't know how to fix it! whats up with that???
<luke_> it's saying that whenever I try use apt or go into synaptic
<amr_> sorry kk it is my first time on this server nice meeting you all
<Tezkah> gettin' down with the stereo sound
<Tezkah> why would my DNS lookup be slow?
<Tm_T> it was... ME!
<Tezkah> I mean, its slower on Linux vs Windows
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<Tezkah> THANKS ALOT TM_T
<Tezkah> http://216.239.39.104/ loads in a half second
<Tezkah> http://google.ca/ loads in about five
<Tm_T> :p
<snowcrash> eclipse is pretty slow on linux 
<Tm_T> eclipse?
<snowcrash> java ide 
<snowcrash> eclipse.org
<Tm_T> ah
<Diablo-D3> holy what the fuck batman
<Diablo-D3> xorg in ubuntu doesnt have composite enabled by default
<Tm_T> hmm, so?
<Diablo-D3> so!?
<Diablo-D3> SO!?
<Diablo-D3> NO TRANSPARENCY FOR YOU
<Tm_T> well, it's buggy afaik
<Diablo-D3> no its not
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> so you say
<Diablo-D3> its actually quite stable
<Diablo-D3> its just a little slow
<Diablo-D3> on certain machines
<Diablo-D3> and sometimes glitchy
<Diablo-D3> not crashy
<Diablo-D3> just glitchy
<luke_> anyone here use tvtime?
<mae> what do you all think of scons
<luke_> scons are goooood
<simple_> i've never had one
<luke_> you should.
<simple_> they're like a greek food right?
<simple_> wait, wtf is a scon
<kakalto> geek food? yeh
<simple_> alright
<luke_> I have no idea. they're prety much flour and water I think. find a recepie on the net
<simple_> i've seen dem at duh county fair yuhuck
<kakalto> I think it's spelt scone...
<kakalto> (probably depends on country)
<simple_> yeah
<simple_> depends if you like e's or not
<kakalto> cheese scones are nice
<kakalto> yummy! :D
<simple_> e wants to show up and every word
<simple_> scone being an example..
<kakalto> yeah
<luke_> I want scons now
<simple_> get a recipie off the net :p
<kakalto> that reminds me...
<kakalto> I was going to email my brother a recipe of Shepard's Pie a few weeks ago...
<luke_> mm pie
<kakalto> perhaps I should get around to it some day soon
<simple_> yeah, that can't be more than a 10 minute thing
<kakalto> it's the point of actually doing it
<luke_> kdebase takes a looooooooooooong time to compile on a crappy machine
<kakalto> g'nighte
<luke_> night
<transgress> wow
<transgress> for the first time in two years this room now feels like my home
<transgress> wow it's quiet
<luke_> hmm
<transgress> hmm what?
<luke_> just agreeing
<transgress> i see
<transgress> i'm in such a good mood
<transgress> although my pot still isn't here
<luke_> how are you happy then:p
<transgress> well my mom has refused to unpack the boxes in my room for 2 years... and now... i don't have a single box, for the first time in two years, in my room.
<transgress> i have a very small room, and right now it feels huge.
<luke_> cool
<transgress> granted i'm moving in like six months
<transgress> but for the next 6 months i'ma be very very happy
<luke_> more boxes!
<transgress> fuck that... i don't have enough stuff to need boxes... i'm renting an suv(and normally i hate them), packing up my few belongings and driving to texas.
<transgress> 1000 miles away.  oh i will be so happy
<luke_> how old are you?
<transgress> 19
<luke_> cool
<transgress> yep... thankfully i can keep my job long distance heh
<luke_> what do you do?
<transgress> i'm a tech for a web hosting company
<transgress> well two companies really... same owner
<luke_> very cool
<transgress> i love it
<luke_> I'm so hungry
<simple_> will k3b burn .iso as an image?
<luke_> what do you mean? do you want to burn an iso onto a cd?
<transgress> simple_: 
<transgress> yes
<transgress> simple_: go to Tools-CD-Burn CD Image
<transgress> on the toolbar
<simple_> ah sweet hanks
<simple_> thanks*
<transgress> np
<transgress> it's what we're here for... except for Diablo-D3 
<simple_> diablo-d3?
<transgress> he's what some would call a troll... if you get advice from him... usually it's safest to do the opposite of what he says
<simple_> oh, keeping him caged is what you're here for?
<simple_> if i can have a tazer i'll help
<luke_> haha my brother used to import those
<simple_> whoa is that illegal?
<luke_> $20 from the states $300 in nz
<transgress> wow
<simple_> damn quite the profit
<simple_> follow your brother's foot steps
<luke_> and that was to his mates who sold them for more
<Diablo-D3> huh?
<simple_> what?
<Diablo-D3> afk] 
<simple_> it shows
<luke_> what is afkj?
<Diablo-D3> thats a ] 
<Diablo-D3> it means ]  is too close to the k
<luke_> ok, and what is it?
<Diablo-D3> afk
<transgress> away from keyboard
<simple_> does kubuntu installer have like a partioner so i can format this hdd?
<transgress> simple_: yes
<simple_> perfect
<Diablo-D3> luke_: away from keyboard
<Diablo-D3> and now I really go afk
<transgress> all linuxes do
<Diablo-D3> aaaaand
<simple_> ah
<Diablo-D3> simple_: yes
<Diablo-D3> all ubuntu install cds do
<Diablo-D3> AND NOW I REALLY GO AFK
<transgress> simple_: tell him he wouldn't be repeating something already said if he'd take me off ignore
<transgress> Diablo-D3 that is...
<simple_> Diablo-D3
<simple_> trangress helped me like, fifteen minutes ago on that question, you should unignore transgress
<simple_> well image is done burning, brb
<transgress> haha thanks simple_.  i like you.  k
<simple_> :D
<simple_> maybe more than a brb..not sure how long it takes to install..
<transgress> eh about 30 minutes
<luke_> is he installing kubuntu
<transgress> yes
<luke_> cool
<transgress> i need a shower... i got sweaty
<Diablo-D3> heh
<transgress> so much cleaner now
<Diablo-D3> so, hrm.
<Diablo-D3> my little kde is all grown up
* Diablo-D3 sobs
<luke_> is a run.gz file a real file?
<luke_> .run.gz**
<ikama> Hello all
<ikama> I have reinstalled kubuntu 5.04 again
<ikama> But I have recocnized the konqueror works very unstable
<luke_> again?
<ikama> Crashes very often
<ikama> Does anybody have same experience?
<Diablo-D3> nope
<Diablo-D3> konq has been rock fucking solid
<luke_> how did you get that diablo-d3?
<Diablo-D3> not sure
<Diablo-D3> I think its because I installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu
<luke_> do you use the side bar?
<Diablo-D3> which sidebar?
<luke_> I did that
<luke_> just the whole side bar, on the left
<Diablo-D3> I dont use the sidebar, btw
<luke_> I've read that it doesn't crash if you don't use that. maybe it's true. 
<ikama> luke_: you mention the standart toolbar in kfm
<luke_> nah, the sidebar
<ikama> and the openoffice.org configuration problem while updating?
<luke_> never herd of it
<firas> hi all
<firas> anyone have any problems with krdc crashing and refusing to work ?
<luke_> krdc?
<transgress> never heard of it
<transgress> what is it?
<transgress> oh
<transgress> kde remote desktop?
<transgress> umm i've had problems with it, but not crashing and refusing to work
<transgress> try clearing the rc file out of .kde for it
<firas> yeah transgress
<ikama> When I upgrade, then in postconfiguration of openoffice.org-bin return error -1 
<firas> everytime i set the rdp:/client.domainname click on connect screen pops up then dissappears
<firas> it's happening on my laptop (ubuntu and apt-getted kubuntu-desktop) and my PC which is a native kubunutu machine
<firas> transgress: can't find any such file
<transgress> firas: /home/transgress/.kde/share/config
<transgress> it's krdcrc
<transgress> i just ordered me a 20 gig rio karma
<transgress> it supports OGGs!  yay!
<transgress> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0000AQIFZ/qid=1115978956/br=1-6/ref=br_lf_etk_ce_av__6//002-2881296-8290455?v=glance&s=electronics&n=13873681 <-- me likes
<transgress> and freaking flac too
<luke_> is that $200 american?
<firas> transgress:  found it thanks, deleted it, tried it again with no luck, I get the message "Establishing connection ..." the remote desktop screen popsup for half a second then dissapears
<transgress> oh
<transgress> yeah i had that too
<transgress> go to the properties somewhere and tell it to set the background a solid color
<transgress> that should fix it
<transgress> luke_: yes that is 200 american
<transgress> and i got the second to the last one
<transgress> glad i have money in my account heh
<luke_> thats quite cheap
<transgress> yeah it is
<transgress> has freaking ethernet transfer support
<transgress> and OGG/Flac support... that is what sold me
<candyban> Hi guys ... How can I configure the sound in amaroK to use my second soundcard? #1 instead of #0 ?
<luke_> crazy.. it's prety ugly though:p
<transgress> candyban: you probably have to tell kde to do so since amarok uses the kde sound system
<transgress> luke_: looks good enough to me.
<candyban> I want "default" KDE errors and stuff (artsd) to run on soundcard 0
<transgress> candyban: tought titty?
<transgress> err my bad
<transgress> tough
<transgress> i do believe amarok, being part of the kde multimedia, runs with artsd
<candyban> transgress: I used to have it working using the xine engine ... 
<transgress> well then why not try that again?
<candyban> however all changes I make in /dev mysteriously disappear after a reboot
<transgress> hmmm
<candyban> transgress: I kinda forgot how I did it ...
<transgress> probably need to install xine
<candyban> transgress: I have installed xine
<transgress> tehn go to Engine in the amarok properties
<candyban> transgress: I did
<transgress> and?
<firas> transgress:  no such option, however I reduced the resolution to low color 8-bit instead of 16-bit and it worked fine, strange though
<candyban> transgress: but somehow that is using soundcard 0 as well (it used to be 1 before my reboot)
<transgress> it's there
<transgress> let me find it
<candyban> transgress: hence my quest for assistance so I can "survive" reboots ;)
<transgress> firas: it's basically having problems transferring so much... tightvnc works a helluva lot better than realvnc
<transgress> herm... quite interesting... but i don't know candyban sorry... 
<candyban> "device used for stereo output" ... what should go there? (currently I have default) ... can't I just change it to something appropriate? (/dev/dsp1 does not work)
<transgress> firas: you're right... the kde version of the vnc gui is jewed... the gnome one has it... 
<firas> transgress:  only thing I don't like about the gtk one is that it doesn't give a full screen option like kdrc does
<transgress> actually i'm pretty sure it does... if i felt like starting my lappy i'd look on... but i'm also tired right now so we'll go with you're right.
<transgress> i really gotta stop shopping on amazon at 5:30 in the morning... 
<transgress> i've had packages nearly every day since last week
<transgress> i feel like such a capitalist pig
<firas> transgress:  sorry rdesktop (gtk gui) does have a full screen mode, it's just that you can't toggle between full screen and normal mode while connected, u have to disconnect completely
<firas> by the way, rdesktop is having the same problem so the problem's either with rdesktop itself (underlying app) or with my graphics settings
<transgress> ah
<transgress> k
<transgress> well nighty night
<transgress> i'ma go to bed before i spend the rest of my bank account
<firas> that's a good idea :)
<luke_> night
<firas> 'night
* transgress bows and disappears in a puff of smoke... an illusion that would've been better if i hadn't been seen running away and coughing
<luke_> haha
<QrX> hi all
<QrX> someone get time to help a  newbie ?
<luke_> whats up
<QrX> hi
<luke_> whats your problem?
<QrX> i am a newb and i want to modifiy kubuntu to get grfic root account 
<QrX> grafic*
<QrX> from the sart up page
<luke_>  so you want to start kde as root?
<QrX> indeed
<luke_> don't, theres no point, you can use the sudo command, and it's safer  not to anyway
<QrX> but i am really bad by using shell
<QrX> hmmm
<QrX> how can i work in grafical mod under basic user account then ?
<QrX> but in root
<luke_> depends what you want to do
<Ken-Oh-Ki> http://pastebin.com/283603 -> trying to rsync my lan
<QrX> cause for exemple if i want to edit the apt   sources.list in grafical i cant cause ive no rights
<Tm_T> eeh
<luke_> do you know how to edit your kmenu?>
<allee> Ken-Oh-Ki: you have no sshd running on the local net clients.
<QrX> not really
<Tm_T> QrX: just run "sudo kedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<luke_> ok that doesn't matter, run this in a terminal kdesu "konqueror --profile filemanagement"
<allee> Ken-Oh-Ki: can you ssh 192.168.1.3 to the clients?
<Tm_T> hah
<QrX> sec plz
<Tm_T> :)
<luke_> that gives you a root file manager
<Ken-Oh-Ki> I can ping...
<Ken-Oh-Ki> but I can't ssh my self
<Ken-Oh-Ki> the other client is a Win98 machine
<allee> Ken-Oh-Ki: He, no sshd on win98 ;)
<QrX> can you explain to me in pv plz 
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Can't I edit that file by hands?
<QrX> talking to me ?
<allee> Ken-Oh-Ki: as long as /etc/resolv.conf does not change on the router, yes
<Ken-Oh-Ki> My pc is the router
<Ken-Oh-Ki> it's direct connected to an adsl modem
<Ken-Oh-Ki> nameserver = machine name?
<luke_> qrx, did you try that command I gave you?
<QrX> well i opened the file in shell with nano
<Ken-Oh-Ki> allee: with this kind of proxy, do I need to specify the proxy server in the clients?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> allee: nameserver = machine name?
<luke_> mk
<allee> Ken-Oh-Ki:  I would suggest to install pdnsd and resolvconf on the router/aka PC.  Then you can set on the clients as nameserver 10.0.0.1
<QrX> does your command give right to work under root in grafical mode ?
<luke_> run=    kdesu "konqueror --profile filemanagement"
<allee> resolvconf updates pdnsd whenever you reconnect to network and nameserver changes 
<QrX> ok sec
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> I just use bind9
<allee> Ken-Oh-Ki: your clients can then use the static router/PC address
<Diablo-D3> and tell all the clients on the lan to connect to it
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Diablo: to internet connection sharing?
<allee> Diablo-D3: never tried bind9.  What's the advantage? pdns is really easy to setup
<QrX> ok 
<QrX> i ran it
<Diablo-D3> the advantage? a real dns server
<QrX> it ask for the passwd
<Diablo-D3> so I can have all clients resolve, say, fake domain names
<luke_> so type in your passwork
<Ken-Oh-Ki> ^^' All I want is to make it run
<QrX> ok i did 
<QrX> a window is open
<luke_> it gives you root access to everything
<Ken-Oh-Ki> allee: I installed pdns
<QrX> i can seee 2 files inside
<allee> Diablo-D3: well,  not that easy to unterstand/setup for a newbie ;)
<Ken-Oh-Ki> the rsync still with the same errors
<QrX> ah ok i can access the file in konqueror then
<QrX> right ?
<allee> With pdns you don't need to rsync
<luke_> yeah
<QrX> great 
<QrX> thx a lot man
<QrX> :)
<Diablo-D3> allee: of course not
<Diablo-D3> allee: actually, no, thats wrong
<Diablo-D3> allee: it works fine by default
<Diablo-D3> allee: even accepts outside connections
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Now I just order to Win98 use my machine's port 80 to browse
<luke_> no prob qrx
<allee> Set nameserver on clients to be 10.0.0.1 (afair that's the IP of router/pc
<QrX> sorry to be so newb 
<allee> Diablo-D3: to minimize latency a caching name server makes most sense.  That's bind9 default?
<QrX> :p
<luke_> we have to learn
<Diablo-D3> allee: bind9 does cache, yes
<QrX> :)
<Diablo-D3> it may not be the most optimized caching by default, but it does
<Ken-Oh-Ki> My Win98 machine can ping both eth0 and eth1 but still not browsing
<allee> Diablo-D3: Hmm, I'll have a look at bind9.  pdnsd did what I need/want but bind9 is definitely more flexible ;)
<allee> Lunch. bbl
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Does pdnsd allow to run games link Gunbound? XD
<Diablo-D3> allee: well, if you just want to cache, then bind9 is far too big
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Diablo: How hard is to set it?
<Diablo-D3> I can hook dhcp3 into bind9, and allow dynamic setting of hostnames and shit
<snowcrash> yo 
<snowcrash> and today 
<snowcrash> i have no questions ;) 
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Diablo: All I want is the other pc able to browse ^
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: thats not hard
<Diablo-D3> just put a dns resolver on your gateway, and point all your lan boxen to it
<QrX> it works great
<luke_> cool
<Ken-Oh-Ki> ... the Win98 can ping Google, but can't browse it...
<QrX> i will remeber the command :p
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: hrm, I wonder what you did wrong then
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: sounds like your nat isnt.
<luke_> it might be a setting in ie ken-oh-ki
<Diablo-D3> luke_: it isnt
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Luke: Possible
<luke_> look in internet options > connection settings 
<Ken-Oh-Ki> it is all (my ip) (some port)
<Diablo-D3> gateways are set elsewhere
<Diablo-D3> outside of msie
<snowcrash> luke did that browser plugin work out ?
<Diablo-D3> "direct connection to the internet" should be set in everything
<luke_> yeah I installed jre thanks
<Diablo-D3> nat automagically fixes everything
<Ken-Oh-Ki> ow
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Diablo-D3: removed the proxy configuration in IE, put my eth0 as ns of the Win98 and still the same
<Diablo-D3> yes, you shouldnt set a proxy
<Diablo-D3> especially since _you dont have one setup_
<Diablo-D3> whats the ip of your gateway?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> eth = 10.0.0.1
<Ken-Oh-Ki> eth0*
<Diablo-D3> and is it set to packet forward?
<QrX> ok now i have to install my 3d drivers
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Well, actually I don't remember what I did or what I didn't..
<luke_> qrx: nvidia?
<QrX> yup
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Im trying to use a guidedog thing, I think
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: try sudo cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<QrX> i did an apt get update
<QrX> then packets are udated i hope
<luke_> qrx: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Diablo: it's 1
<QrX> ok
<Diablo-D3> then thats set right
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: not sure what you did
<Diablo-D3> but whatever you did, you did it
<QrX> k it says its done
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Guidedog was set to my eth0 instead of eth1...
<QrX> i guess i need to restart comp ..
<luke_> o then you have to turn on the drivers, which I don't remember how to do. and I can't find out because apt is stuffed at the moment for some reason
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: yeah, dont mix your eths up
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: one is in, one is out
<Ken-Oh-Ki> but still the same thing
<QrX> ah i need to turn on drivers ?
<thorre> greetings
<luke_> yeah
<thorre> i have been running linux for many years now (slackware) and wish to test kubuntu
<Diablo-D3> thorre++
<luke_> qrx: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<thorre> is there anything special i need to know?
<QrX> ah oki
<thorre> for example is there any documentation on the package mgmt system?
<luke_> then restart your computer
<Diablo-D3> thorre: back up /etc, /home, and /var
<QrX> ok it says config is successfully updated
<QrX> i leave session then and restart comp
<luke_> yup
<Diablo-D3> QrX: hey
<Diablo-D3> you dont have you restart
<Diablo-D3> just press control-alt-backspace
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Im almost giving up
<Ken-Oh-Ki> this is the problem around linux
<Ken-Oh-Ki> you must be years experient to make things run ok
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: well, the problem is, on my setup, its working fine
<luke_> I never knew that:   :p had I known I could've saved my computer from crashing ealier today
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: and I dont have anything special going on
<Ken-Oh-Ki> The problem is that in windows I download a 4mb program and the shit is running
<Ken-Oh-Ki> and in linux requires 10 weird commands, 3 updates and still not running
<Ken-Oh-Ki> that's why linux can't kick windows ass
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: like I said, Im not doing anything different, and its working fine for me
<Diablo-D3> so its defenetly on your end
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Could be a limitation of my isp?
<candyban> transgress: It's working now with the other soundcard ... thank god for xine :)
<Diablo-D3> nope
<Diablo-D3> your isp doesnt know you're natting
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: describe your setup to me
<Ken-Oh-Ki> guidedog -> router -> masquing -> nom-masquing: 192.168.1.0/24
<candyban> Diablo-D3: Even with NAT, the ISP can figure out if you are NATing
<Diablo-D3> what is guidedog?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> echo 1 > to that ip_forward file
<Diablo-D3> candyban: well, technically yes
<Diablo-D3> candyban: but they cant block using it
<Ken-Oh-Ki> guidedog = connection sharing program
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: which.... you dont need guidedog
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: linux connection shares by default.
<Ken-Oh-Ki> fix the resolv.conf
<Ken-Oh-Ki> this is what I did
<QrX> ctrl alt backspace doesnt work on my comp (
<candyban> Diablo-D3: : if they notice different uptimes ... or if the tcp window something (can't remember) isn't a nice sequence
<Diablo-D3> candyban: they cant read your uptime
<candyban> Diablo-D3: they can calculate it ...
<Diablo-D3> candyban: they could mac filter, but iirc linux obscures mac addresses
<luke_> qrx: did you install with kubuntu cd? or did you install with a ubuntu cd and install kde?
<QrX> no kubunto iso cd
<QrX> kubuntu*
<Diablo-D3> candyban: they cant in any useful way
<luke_> ok
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: I'd ditch guidedog first
<candyban> Diablo-D3: : mac filter? MAC addresses are lost when changing network segment ... meaning the ISP will always see the MAC address of your NAT box
<Diablo-D3> candyban: bingo.
<luke_> well if control alt backspace doesn't work restart your computer
<Ken-Oh-Ki> removed guidedog
<QrX> i did
<Diablo-D3> luke_: it doesnt
<luke_> cool
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Im tired of it
<Diablo-D3> luke_: it just kills X
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: does it work now?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Of course not
<Diablo-D3> whats the ip of your outside connection eth?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> as the f*cking flash installer didn't work
<Ken-Oh-Ki> FF installer didn't work
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Im tired cause NOTHING WORKS
<Ken-Oh-Ki> EVERYTHING NEEDS THOUSAND OF COMMANDS TO WORK
<Ken-Oh-Ki> and NO website shows it
<QrX> i know the feeling  ......
<Ken-Oh-Ki> 200.96.114.88
<Ken-Oh-Ki> When Linux stop being this pain in the ass, it will be good enough to take out windows
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: and you have 192.168.0.1 as your inside nic's ip?
<Diablo-D3> well, its not a pain in the ass, you're just choosing to make it so
<Ken-Oh-Ki> I hate windows but I must say that linux still not ready to this
<Tm_T> ehh
<Ken-Oh-Ki> eth0 10.0.0.1, points ppp0
<Ken-Oh-Ki> eth1 192.168.1.2, points lan
<Diablo-D3> hhrrrmm....
<Diablo-D3> something isnt quite right
<Diablo-D3> oh duh
<Diablo-D3> hah
<Diablo-D3> eth0 is very unlikely to be 10.0.0.1
<QrX> is it good idea to install nvidia settings ?
<Diablo-D3> it should be a real internet ip
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Diablo-D3: not in PPPOE
<QrX> nvidia-settings
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: er, hrm
<luke_> qrx, nah no point, they don't do anything
<Ken-Oh-Ki> modem has the real IP, eth0 has only a lan ip
<QrX> really ,
<QrX> ?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> a lan made by eth0 and the modem
<Diablo-D3> thats fubar
<QrX> on site they say its helpfull
* Diablo-D3 thinks pppoe needs to be shot
* Ken-Oh-Ki agree
<luke_> you can if you want
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: whats your default route set to?
<QrX> is it helpfull or no ?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> I don't know
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: ask route
<luke_> I don't think so
<QrX> k :)
<candyban> Diablo-D3: http://seclists.org/lists/nmap-dev/2001/Jan-Mar/0014.html
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: it will say default under Destination, and something for gateway
<Ken-Oh-Ki> http://pastebin.com/283613
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: that gateway should be ... I _think_ your modem
<Ken-Oh-Ki> yes it is
<Diablo-D3> and you connect fine from your gateway?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> well, Im browsing my ass off
<Ken-Oh-Ki> the weird is that the other machine can PING but can't vrowse
<Ken-Oh-Ki> *browse
<Diablo-D3> wtf.
<Diablo-D3> I wonder...
<Diablo-D3> change your window's box ip to 10.0.0.2
<Ken-Oh-Ki> nothing uses 10.0.0.2
<Ken-Oh-Ki> in windows I use
<Diablo-D3> Im saying move your lan segment to 10.0.0.*
<Ken-Oh-Ki> eth0 = 192.168.1.1, eth1 = 192.168.1.2, Win98 = 192.168.1.3
<Ken-Oh-Ki> then I put some proxy and everything is running ok
<Diablo-D3> wait, crap
<Diablo-D3> that cant work
<Diablo-D3> nm.
<Diablo-D3> damn damn damn
<Diablo-D3> Im missing something here.
<Ken-Oh-Ki> I put different mask
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: traceroute google.com
<Ken-Oh-Ki> eth0 uses 255.255.0.0 and eth1 use /24
<Ken-Oh-Ki> everything timed out
<Diablo-D3> so, wait
<Diablo-D3> traceroute from your gateway
<Diablo-D3> does it pass through eth0? (thats the outside one, right?)
<Ken-Oh-Ki> with guidedog on and I got all the ip structure
<Diablo-D3> Ken-Oh-Ki: I think I know whats going on, though.
<Ken-Oh-Ki> what's the traceroute for linux?
<Diablo-D3> apt-get install traceroute
<Diablo-D3> Ill brb, gotta use phone
<Ken-Oh-Ki> As expected... even quicker... win98 is a little slow
<DiabloD3> hey Ken-Oh-Ki 
<DiabloD3> Ken-Oh-Ki: you still around?
<DiabloD3> try this
<DiabloD3> set your gateway on your windows box to 200.180.143.225
<Ken-Oh-Ki> my IP is dynamic
<DiabloD3> I know
<DiabloD3> but try it anyhow
<Ken-Oh-Ki> ok..
<Ken-Oh-Ki> if ppp0 "overwrites" eht0 ip, should't I guide Win98 with eth1 ip as gateway?
<DiabloD3> Ken-Oh-Ki: Im thinking ppp0 is bridged...
<DiabloD3> Ken-Oh-Ki: which means eth0 doesnt exist anymore
<DiabloD3> its just an interface that you cant use
<DiabloD3> Ken-Oh-Ki: but did setting your windows box to that work?
<luke_> I'm going to bed night all
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Diablo: http://pastebin.com/283618
<Ken-Oh-Ki> luke: Cya
<DiabloD3> Ken-Oh-Ki: I'd love to know if that works, btw
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Diablo: what?
<DiabloD3> setting your windows box's gateway to 200.180.143.225
<Ken-Oh-Ki> don't even tracerouted it
<DiabloD3> well
<DiabloD3> its not that then
<DiabloD3> Ive ran out of ideas
<DiabloD3> its something really obvious, and Im not thinking of it
<allee> Ken-Oh-Ki,  DiabloD3: back.  What refuses to work?
<DiabloD3> allee: he cant get his pppoe-using gateway to properly route packets for his lan
<allee> Ken-Oh-Ki: you use guidedog, right?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Win98 ping, traces route but can't browse
<Ken-Oh-Ki> yep, tried to remove but got even worse
<DiabloD3> allee: he shouldnt need guidedog, though
<snowcrash> DiabloD3 java und eclipse works now 
<snowcrash> even its a bit slow 
<DiabloD3> snowcrash: ... um, good. Why are you telling me? ;)
<snowcrash> kde seems not to be the fastest 
<allee> DiabloD3: why?  the router pc needs to route from localnet IF to pppoe IF
<DiabloD3> allee: well, am I missing something? I dont use pppoe, and I'm routing packets fine without special software
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Mmm... and I still neegint to work on Windows nat ^
<Ken-Oh-Ki> ^^'
<allee> Windows NAT?  AFAIU the router pc has to do NAT
<DiabloD3> allee: his linux box is the gateway
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Win98 -> eth1 -> MyPC(kubuntu/WinXP) -> eth0 -> ADSL Modem -> RJ45 -> Internet
<allee> DiabloD3: I know Ken-Oh-Ki told me yesterday   I use my laptop for the same purpose at home ;)
<DiabloD3> allee: your laptop is the router?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> hehehehe
<Ken-Oh-Ki> I just imagined a giant datacenter waiting a tiny laptop to be able to browse
<allee> Ken-Oh-Ki:  he, he.   I pay for connection time.  So me and my family can browse together ;)   Just to lazy to spend some Euro for hardware ;)
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Here we pay about 30 euro for a 300 kbps connection
<DiabloD3> allee: come on man
<DiabloD3> are you using your laptop as a router?
<allee> Ken-Oh-Ki: I live in nowhere.  Only modem or idsn :(  (ignoring DSL via satalitte)
<DiabloD3> COME ON MAN
<DiabloD3> ARE YOU USING YOUR LAPTOP AS A ROUTER!?
<Ken-Oh-Ki> Well
<Ken-Oh-Ki> I gotta go
<DiabloD3> seeya
<Ken-Oh-Ki> later I solve this then
<Ken-Oh-Ki> now I need to re-configure the Win98
<Ken-Oh-Ki> cya
<allee> DiabloD3: Yes,  but only when I'm at home and another fam. member what's to to go internet too ;)
<DiabloD3> AHAH
<DiabloD3> Im not the only one who does that
<DiabloD3> my laptop is a fulltime server.
<allee> DiabloD3: Yeah,  I was already in e-bay, then thought, hey I'm using linux.   And half an hour later I had my own family router ;)
<DiabloD3> its also a 2ndary monitor in a fake dual head setup
<allee> with 2 mices and two keyboards?
<DiabloD3> yup
<DiabloD3> well, one mouse and keyboard
<DiabloD3> the ones on my laptop dont count
<DiabloD3> allee: I use x2vnc + x11vnc to share the input
<QrX> me again
<allee> DiabloD3:  interesting, setup
<QrX> what do i do to get mp3 ?
<DiabloD3> apt-get install t3h-mp3?
* allee makes a note for later that DiabloD3 has such a setup running
<DiabloD3> yeah, it works great
<DiabloD3> I just cant send windows to my other desktop
<DiabloD3> not that I mind, I dont want to do that anyho
<Tm_T> kkathman o/
<kkathman> howdy there Tm_T :)
<kkathman> wassup today?
<kkathman> Hey there NTolerance  :)
<NTolerance> hey
<NTolerance> how's it goin'?
<kkathman> its goin ok I guess, hard week..glad its over
<NTolerance> friday, hell yeah
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> pizza&coke <3
<kkathman> I just got up...need coffee :)
<Prague2> hi everybody
<Prague2> is there anyone who kows by any chance if is possible to install kubuntu via ftp without cd-rom or via iso? anyway without using any external support such as floppy, usb or cd-rom :/
<kkathman> Prague2: Not yet, but they are working on that for the future I think.
<Prague2> thanx :/ 
<kkathman> no prob
<Tm_T> kkathman: mhhkoffee
<Tm_T> caffeine <3
<Tm_T> \sh: ping
<da_bon_bon> anyone from india out here ?
<Tm_T> no but from Finland yes
<Tm_T> ;p
<da_bon_bon> Tm_T: well, wont help :0
<da_bon_bon> :)
<da_bon_bon> Tm_T: coz i am looking for kubuntu cds :)
<Tm_T> haha
<darkstar> hi
<kkathman> sorry was away...still having plumbing repairs :)
<Tm_T> :p
<kkathman> howdy there mrmanic :)
<mrmanic> hi kkathman 
<darkstar> hi everybody
<kkathman> hi darkstar 
<darkstar> whats install kubuntu xchat 2.4.3
<darkstar> ?
<mrmanic> ?
<darkstar> xchat install ?
<darkstar> sorrlittle speak english
<mrmanic> sudo apt-get install xchat?
<darkstar> down version 2.4.1
<kkathman> why do you want to use xchat?
<kkathman> thats a gtk
<kkathman> you could try Konversation under KDE :)
<mrmanic> konversation is a pretty good client.  has a few quirks I could live without, but for the most part, I like it a lot.
<psn> mrmanic: have you reported the quirks as bugs?
<mrmanic> nah
<mrmanic> they're not bugs
<psn> mrmanic: like?
<mrmanic> like the server tabs are required
<mrmanic> that's the big one
<NTolerance> konversion 0.17 is better than the one that comes with Kubuntu
<NTolerance> konversation rather
<Tm_T> heh
<mrmanic> I keep thinking of switching over to KDE HEAD
<mae> whats a good kde app for ripping cd's
<kkathman> NTolerance: what are the benefits of 0.17?
<psn> mrmanic: well hopefuly I'll solve that one for 0.18
<NTolerance> the main thing is that it doesn't have the "real names" of the people in your userlist
<mrmanic> NTolerance: you don't like the real names of the people in your userlist?
<NTolerance> no, takes up too much space 
<mrmanic> Ah
<mrmanic> I kinda like it.
<NTolerance> if i really want to see who someone is....just whois
<NTolerance> plus, why put your real name here anyways?
<mrmanic> Mostly b/c I have a bunch of people in my various channels in my addressbook
<mrmanic> and have them linked
<mrmanic> So I really do get their real name.
<kkathman> NTolerance: well, its not hard to mask that yanno :)
<NTolerance> ?
<NTolerance> did the kdelibs problem get fixed in the repositories?  i saw a new version in synaptic
<Tm_T> ?
<kkathman> hmmm I havent heard
<mrmanic> mae: kaudiocreator?
<Tm_T> NTolerance: I don't think so
<kkathman> mae: you might go to www.kde.org and peruse their applications list.. Im sure there is a CD ripper there
<mrmanic> doesn't kaudiocreator get installed by default with kubuntu?
<psn> just use audiocd:/ in konq
<mrmanic> man I love kioslaves
<mrmanic> I would qualify kioslaves as a feature that makes KDE better than anything else out there (that I've tried, anyway)
<NTolerance> i've learned that gtk-engines-gtk-qt is what causes Firefox to close when you change desktops or backgrounds
<NTolerance> what is kioslaves?
<mae> does kubuntu come with the gecko renderer for konqueror?
<kkathman> NTolerance: I havent had a problem one with Firefox or Opera. Tho, Opera sometimes gets stuck on some websites, but I think thats an Opera thing, not gtk or KDE
<kkathman> mae: I dont think so, but I want to think that Konq is gekko based, since it seems to after Netscape plugins
<kkathman> *go after 
<mae> kkathman, by default it uses khtml
<mae> there is a gecko kpart .. i was wondering if kubuntu came with it.. konqueror can use either
<kkathman> ahh ok...I remember it wasnt pure gekko
<kkathman> I dont use konq for my browser, so I really havent pursued it
<mae> does amarok play video?
<mae> kkathman, what do you use?
<NTolerance> speaking of video players, is there one out there besides Totem that DOESN'T leave a systray icon after you run it?
<mae> hah, i think you can turn that off
<mae> totem really isnt a kde app..
<mae> kaffeine is a xine kde front end
<NTolerance> i know...but i use Totem because i hate pointless systray icons
<mae> i dont think xine-ui leaves a systray icon
<Tm_T> buggy one =)
<NTolerance> reminds me of Windows
<psn> NTolerance: kaffaine if you dissable the systray icon
<NTolerance> ok
<NTolerance> psn what kaffeine package do you use?
<NTolerance> i know the one that comes with Ubuntu has a lot of problems
<NTolerance> err Kubuntu
<mae> oh?
<mae> how do you kn ow that heh
<psn> NTolerance: the Kubuntu package...
<NTolerance> :(
<mae> if you really want bleeding edge you could always hop on debian sid packages
<mae> as long as it doesnt require ubuntu-specific stuff
<NTolerance> there's lots of problem reports with the kubuntu version, just look at the forums
<psn> NTolerance: I really don't have any major problems with it for what I use it for
<NTolerance> nobody has problems but me :(
<psn> NTolerance: I only have kubuntu on my laptop though... on my other computers I use KDE svn
<NTolerance> KDE svn?
<psn> NTolerance: KDE from KDE's subversion repository
<kkathman> mae: hehe Debian sid - now that IS living on the edge :)
<kkathman> NTolerance: there are plenty of problems with the Kubuntu disk install, if thats what you are talking about..they have been documented and hopefully will be fixed soon.
<Tm_T> kkathman: not really =)
<Tm_T> kkathman: SID isn't unstable as meaning of unstable, it's just unstable to be debian ;p
<kkathman> Tm_T well, thats where most new stuff goes...ubuntu
<kkathman> ubuntu doesnt seem to have anything quite like sid
<Tm_T> :)
<ubuntu> mornin
<v3trae> there we go
<Tm_T> :)
<v3trae> Question, I'm runnin off the live CD, curiuos if tehres a way to force it to run in a higher resolution, my monitor supports much higher but it forces me to run in 640
<v3trae> and thats too damn small
<kkathman> v3trae: Kubuntu Live?  or Ubuntu Live?
<kkathman> trying to see if you are in KDE or Gnome
<v3trae> Kubuntu
<v3trae> kde
<v3trae> the KDE desktop setup thing doesn't help
<v3trae> it doesn't show anything over 600
<v3trae> err 640
<v3trae> xrandr only shows 640 also.
<regeya> hi LoRez
<kkathman> v3trae: can you right click on the desktop and get to the configure desktop option?
<v3trae> yes, but it doesn't show anything above 640
<kkathman> hmm, I never did the Live CD so I dunno, in the full install, you get an interactive screen that lets you choose what resolutions your monitor will support...If you install, pay particular attention there, many people just skip by it
<StR> Hi all!
<StR> I'm still having problems with installing kubuntu-desktop in my breezy
<StR> anyone having breezy?
<v3trae> k xrandr -s 1280x1024 should work shouldn't it?
<mae> kkathman, you just gotta d/l the updates for kubuntu and your good, right?
<kkathman> you shouldnt be using breezy...even says so in the topic of this channel :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: was it you who asked about finnish internet radios?
<kkathman> mae: yep should be good
<mae> ya i changed my repo's to breezy before i came in here.
<mae> i already had done the dist-upgrade
<mae> so i'm gonna reinstall kubuntu when the iso finishes :)
<mae> i had ubuntu before
<kkathman> mae: well if you are upgrading, good luck that should have updated everything actually
<v3trae> whats the KDE equivilent to gedit?
<mae> kkathman, um, well the problem is theres alot of packages missing from breezy
<mae> hehe
<kkathman> mae: breezy is very unstable right now, so you probably will encounter alot of probs
<kkathman> yep
<mae> not so much stability problems
<kkathman> thats why the channel topic says "Dont Use Breezy"
<mae> heh
<mae> well like i said
<mae> i did that before reading the topic
<kkathman> well, as I understand it, KDE is disconnected somewhat at times in breezy
<kkathman> I never upgrade to the new release at least until there is a pre-release notification
<StR> I wanted to use breezy to report broken packages and bugs with the new version
<ubuntu> wow this is incredibly frustrating... theres no reason why this shouldn't work
<kkathman> StR  have at it :)
<v3trae> god damn live cd's resetting my name /growl
<kkathman> hmm
<mae> don't blaspheme
<kkathman> mae: thank you :)
<v3trae> k well thanks for the help you could give friends, GL to you
<mae> hm
<mae> i'll be back
<mae> i'm gonna go buy LCD's and amd64 parts
<amu> LCD's ? .. amd64 parts? 
<kkathman> mae: be careful about amd64 and linux
<kkathman> Better to stick with a 32-bit CPU 
<KaiL_> he can also run the Athlon 64 with 32Bit Linux ;)
<kkathman> KaiL_: well thats true...hehe but if you have the choice and want to put a box together, just save the money and get a Sempron CPU
<KaiL_> but a k8 based Sempron
<KaiL_> (your energy bill will thank you ;)
<kkathman> hehe true enough
<KaiL_> don't know, if that's relevant in Texas
<kkathman> I got a 2500+...I know I prolly should have spent a few extra bucks to get the 3100..but I can do that later if I want
<KaiL_> 0,15EUR/kWh here
<kkathman> KaiL_: energy is always relevant in Texas :)
<KaiL_> 2500+ for Socket 754?!?
<kkathman> KaiL_: yah
<KaiL_> I thought, it starts with 2600+
<buz> sempron starts at 2600+ i think
<kkathman> remember I was going cheap on my first Linux box :)
<kkathman> nope I have a 2500
<buz> socket754? u sure?
<KaiL_> and cool&quite only for 3000+ (1,8GHz, 128kiB) and 3100+ (1,8Ghz, 256KiB)
<buz> can't find that specimen anywhere
<kkathman> http://www.epinions.com/pr-AMD_Sempron_2500_1_75_GHz_sda2500box_Processor
<buz> weird cant get it here
<kkathman> http://www.dealtime.com/xPO-AMD_AMD_Sempron_2500_1_7Ghz_Socket_A_256KB_333Mhx_Boxed
<KaiL_> ...Socket A
<buz> dude socketa
<KaiL_> -> K7, with ~60W :p
<buz> K7 is a seriously shitty cpu by todays standards
<kkathman> shrug...it was cheap
<kkathman> and performs well for a throw away machine
* KaiL_ has a 3100+ with ~35W and c&q for down to ~13W :))
<buz> well it does
<buz> but its a pain to cool
<kkathman> like I said...I spent another $130 and get a new mobo and cpu when I want :)
<buz> i got a real athlon64 3000+
<KaiL_> buz: Winchester?
<buz> yeah
<kkathman> yeah I have an athlon 64 3000 on my win box
<buz> venice didnt quite ship yet
<buz> but as my board is being replaced, i coul dhave waited and got venice :(
<KaiL_> the Venice has a slightly reduced core voltage -> again some W less
<kkathman> the 754 mobos are pretty expensive...much more than the Socket A...I have two kids in college and I dont have alot of spare cash :)
<kkathman> it goes to them :)
<buz> well the 3000+ runs at somewhere around 30w
<buz> that's good enough
<KaiL_> kkathman: here in Germany you save that money in around a half year
<kkathman> wow energy is that expensive?
<buz> no
<buz> sanely priced
<KaiL_> 0,15 EUR/kWh
<Tm_T> hmh
<kkathman> my company pays for 1/6th of my energy bill and all of my internet, so its not as big a deal :)
<Tm_T> but when you don't pay electric bill yourself... ;p
<kkathman> all my phone too
<KaiL_> kkathman: 1/6, s you have to pay the other 5/6 ;)
<kkathman> KaiL_:  uhm... well yeah I work out of my home
<kkathman> The company isnt interested in paying me to wash clothes and keep food cold :)
<kkathman> only to keep power to my computers :)
<KaiL_> lol
<buz> mhh rotten food makes you sick
<buz> so you cant work
<buz> so yes they are interested in cooling your food ;)
<amu> kkathman: sounds cool, i imagine, he could offer you also a free housekeeper :) 
<kkathman> dont I wish that were the case, amu :)
<KaiL_> kkathman: the K8-Sempron saves here around 1,5 EUR/day
<KaiL_> 10,5 EUR/week
<kkathman> KaiL_: really?  wow 
<kkathman> if I could save $10 a week ...I'd certainly do that
<KaiL_> uhm....
<KaiL_> eh, no
<KaiL_> missed one 0
<KaiL_> yes, 0,15 EUR/day :)
<KaiL_> ...still ~55EUR/year
<kkathman> but seeing that I have, 10 computers in my home, a switch, washer, dryer. 4 TVs, fridge and other assorted electronics, its pretty clear that it would be a pimple on the ass of my electric bill :)
<buz> you run all tvs at the same time? wtf
<KaiL_> 4 TVs?!?
<amu> kkathman: in germany internet is cheaper than electric 
<kkathman> and when I factor in the company subsidy...welll...
<KaiL_> a typical european household has 2, maybe 3 (if there are 2 children...)
<kkathman> my internet is FAR cheaper than my electric..even if I was paying for it :)
<buz> depends
<buz> most people i know with teenagers got one for every person in the house ;)
<kkathman> my internet is cheaper than my Satellite dish or even my phone bill :)
<kkathman> 4 TVs - main living room, master bedroom, my office, son's room
<KaiL_> phone bills are horror here
<buz> dont use the phone
<buz> that simple
<KaiL_> TV in bedroom? no
<buz> its evil technology anyway
<KaiL_> TV in office? ok
<kkathman> lol
<buz> i don't particularly like the tv in the bedroom
<buz> but you can win arguments with women
<KaiL_> TV in living room? should be unused, until the other is used
<kkathman> nah TV in the bedroom is ok, switch it on while getting ready in the morning
<buz> personally, i prefer the beamer in the living room :)
<buz> but i don't watch tv anyway
<KaiL_> do you switch all this stuff ever off?
<`TUX``> hi 
<`TUX``> some  tips about the  new upgrade 
<`TUX``> no kmail 
<`TUX``> no konqueror
<`TUX``> etc etc..
<thedman> what upgrade?
<KaiL_> as the topic said :P
<kkathman> no, we usually have only 1  TV on at a time, if any.  at most, we might have 3, cuz the girls will watch a movie in the living area, young son might be playing a Video game on his, and oldest son and I watching a ball game in my office
<KaiL_> don't use breezy - until you know, what you are doing!
<buz> yeah kaffeine finally got updated
<kkathman> we invest in home entertainment, cuz it costs so much to go out
<buz> talk about it
<Tm_T> haha
<KaiL_> LOL
<buz> go out ten times and the beamer is paid for
<`TUX``> ok thanks
<KaiL_> ..no wonder, that US-guys are getting fat :p
<`TUX``> kail  
<`TUX``> i come  from  two  years of  mad  cooker
<buz> wtf
<buz> i'm not in the us
<buz> and i'm not fat, either
<KaiL_> `TUX``: try to reinstall konqueror and kmail
<`TUX``> that os  breezy  is  nothing  compared :D
<KaiL_> maybe the updates are already there :)
<kkathman> KaiL_:  yep fat and happy lol...chips and beer around :)
<buz> judging by the massive profits of all the anti depressants in the us, people aren't quite that happy
<`TUX``> *mdk  cooker 
<buz> ieew
<`TUX``> *on
<NTolerance> i don't believe in healthy eating.....what's another 10 years in a nursing home?
<buz> cooker doesn't really run ever
<buz> NTolerance: true
<kkathman> NTolerance:  lol
<buz> but healthy eating also means looking ok at 50 and thus getting hot chicks
<Tm_T> ?
<NTolerance> i'm skinny, i just enjoy whatever food i want
<buz> well in that case it doesnt matter too much
<NTolerance> and beer, smokes, whatever :D
<buz> but too much beer (which i love) makes me fat
<kkathman> buz: well, thats a trend quite around the world actually, but I guess if we would just quit helping everyone on the globe, maybe we'd be a bit happier :)
<KaiL_> ...this explains, why US cars are bigger: the people are bigger, eh fatter ;)
<kkathman> buz: light beer man ... well...maybe not
<buz> if the us would quit "helping" the world would be better off, yeah
<kkathman> KaiL_: we have bigger ones in Texas too :)
<KaiL_> << no smoking, no alcohol, no drugs
<NTolerance> i drive a subcompact car thanks very much
<KaiL_> buz: well, the US-guys aren't even allowed to _think_ about sex, so they need other plesures *g*
<NTolerance> a european car, even
<amu> KaiL_: also no women?
<kkathman> buz: Im for that .. screw everyone I say, let them worry about their own neighbors, but yanno funny thing, your government and others seem to scream bloody murder when we try to do that :)
<KaiL_> NTolerance: what's a "subcompact car"?
<NTolerance> a small car
<KaiL_> like?
<NTolerance> not as small like a smart car or anything...
<kkathman> KaiL_: I think about it all the time..Im healthy :)
<NTolerance> i have a VW GTI
<KaiL_> Golf?
<NTolerance> yeah
<NTolerance> MKIV
<KaiL_> that's not "small", that's "medium"
<NTolerance> it's small in the US
<KaiL_> wow
<NTolerance> see, over here we don't tax our gas to pay for social systems, so it's cheaper
<kkathman> its funny in Texas almost all you see is these huge SUVs...in California, you see all the little shit cars :)
<NTolerance> the People's Republik of Kalifornia
<kkathman> I own a small Infinity, and wife has a sports car
<KaiL_> kkathman: little cars? you should come to europe to see, what's _small_  :)
<buz> in most of europe, gas tax doesnt go towards social security
<NTolerance> it goes somewhere
<NTolerance> black hole maybe?
<NTolerance> :P
<kkathman> KaiL_: yah...I have friends in the Netherlands..they say the same thing
<kkathman> gas tax doesnt go toward Soc Security here either
<buz> it mostly goes towards road upkeep and environmental issues
<KaiL_> NTolerance: better roads (we don't need to creep with 80km/h around)
<buz> public transport
<kkathman> buz: same here
<NTolerance> that's easy when the countries are small
<KaiL_> oh, and in .ch also to make holes everywhere ;)
<kkathman> Texas is unusual, as it does NOT have a state income tax, other states do tho
<NTolerance> i hate income tax
<buz> yeah those fucking tunnels sure cost a bundle
<buz> but swiss roads are top
<buz> i woudlnt want to live in texas even if they paid me to do so
<KaiL_> I'd say, there are really very much differences between USA and Europe...
<buz> theres even a lot of difference inside each of the two
<kkathman> buz: now Im sure you know everything there is to know about Texas
<KaiL_> but smaller ones
<buz> enough to not want to live there
<kkathman> like what buz?
<buz> like religious right
<buz> crazy governors
<kkathman> lol...you've been reading too much propaganda
<kkathman> and they call US ignorant of other geographies :)
<buz> besides, as a swiss i have my own views on what constitutes a democracy
<kkathman> buz:  well doesnt everyone :)
<buz> well by swiss standards, there are very very few democracies in the world
<Tezkah> its time!
<kkathman> and the Swiss have been delegated as the benchmark for this?
<KaiL_> kkathman: in most parts of Europe it's not allowed to carry weapons
<Tezkah> ITS TIME TO HATE THE SWISS
<kkathman> KaiL_: ahh thats too bad, Im sorry
<KaiL_> but it's allowed to talk about sex everywhere ;)
<buz> yeah and teach evolution
<kkathman> again, buz, you are showing your ignorance
<Tezkah> I'm sick of their good reputation
<buz> no its quite objective if you consider the power the people actually wield, not just their greedy representants
<kkathman> you believe too much of your press
<Tezkah> I'm sick of their cheese, I'm sick of their chocolote, and I'm especially sick of their  blcocky heroin, Heidi!
<buz> i know enough americans who refuse to go to the south
<kkathman> lol Tezkah  :)
<KaiL_> kkathman: now explain, how you see europe
<Tezkah>  I mean, every other nation in the world has taken their turn being maligned and slandered. But not the Swi-iss!
<buz> not true
<buz> ed fagan slandered us quite liberally
<Tezkah> Well, that situation is over as of now. *Move* over America; there's a new asshole on the map! I've had it up to here with your skiing heroes! I've had it up to here with your mountains! I've had it up to here with your secret *bank* accounts! From now on, Switzerland, your name is mud.
<buz> so we keep your money
<buz> lets see what happens on the financial markets LOL
<Tezkah> Yeah. It's *war* between the Swiss and me. "But, they've never done anything wrong," you say.
<Tezkah> What about the clock?
<kkathman> KaiL_: I tend to have a non myopic view.  First, I have only traveled to Europe a few times, and thus, wont make outlandish statements that I dont know firsthand
<Tezkah> Huh? If they hadn't invented the clock, I'd still be in bed. . .dreaming!
<buz> define travel
<KaiL_> kkathman: I thought about moral here
<KaiL_> ...sex everywhere
<buz> 4 week trips dont give much of a real view on anything
<kkathman> KaiL_:  I do work with my colleagues in the UK and the Netherlands, and they tell me things that I have no reason to doubt so whatever
<KaiL_> buz: and if he'd been in Amsterdam.. oh my..:)
<buz> never made it there
<buz> but zurich is quite close
<buz> (only the swiss are a bit uptight)
<Tezkah> is it true that in France there are no TVs?
<Tezkah> and the kids have to stare off into the distance
<KaiL_> what, drugs are legal in Zurich?
<kkathman> KaiL_: I would probably agree that my perception of Europe is much more liberal and permissive by my own standards than I would enjoy. But thats just my own personal choice. What you like is what you like :)
<Tezkah> because tehy're forced to drink a bottle of wine per meal?
<buz> mhh situation is kinda like in holland
<buz> nobody really cares for pot that much
<buz> the police will occasionally raid some places but aside of that, you can go smoke it at the lake just fine
<KaiL_> Tezkah: not really
<buz> kkathman: you say yourself it's more liberal
<buz> for my taste, it's not even liberal enough
<buz> so texas is a nogo for me
<KaiL_> oh, you need your daily joint? :)
<buz> na i quit about a year ago
<kkathman> buz, yes I believe that my perception from talking to others that it is more liberal and permissive
<buz> it almost certainly is
<kkathman> again, I have not lived there, so I cannot speak first hand
<buz> but the lawsystem is very different
<buz> it's not common law, it's actually written law
<Tezkah> Canada is crazy
<kkathman> I dont believe its fair to criticize another person's country or place unless you have experienced it firsthand...or at least qualify that to some degree
<Tezkah> it's like Europe and America had a baby
<KaiL_> Tezkah: the good of both or the bad? ;)
<buz> i reserve the right to criticise countries that go about attacking others without having lived there
<Tezkah> depends
<Tezkah> theres few guns
<kkathman> Every country has its pros and cons, and there must be things appealing about them all, as few countries have ceased to exist by mass exodus :)
<buz> there's actually shitloads of guns in switzerland, yet we have much less morders per capita
<kkathman> buz I agree thats why I dont criticize, but you violated your own statement by what you said, as you have never lived in the south or in Texas, if I heard you correctly
<rommer> buz: any blacks in switzerland?
<buz> not so many
<KaiL_> rommer: does that matter?
<kkathman> Some of the nicest, most courteous and kind people I know live in the southern US. 
<kkathman> and thats first hand knowledge
<buz> there nice people and assholes everywhere
<kkathman> buz yep absolutely true
<buz> but looking a political decisions, by my standards, there's more assholes in the south
<kkathman> well,buz, isnt that presumptuous?  Do you call anyone an "asshole" if they dont agree with you?
<buz> i call people assholes who deny rights to other people
<rommer> kkathman: thats right
<buz> like it would affect anyone negatively if gays were allowed to marry
<amu> thats's all nice ... but totally offtopic :) let's go back to the great kubuntu desktop ;) 
<kkathman> deny rights to other people... hmm ok..typically thats a legal thing :)
<Tezkah> the great kubuntu desktop prevented me, a homosexual, from getting married!
<kkathman> amu:  good idea :)  Politics and religion are usually not tolerated well in mixed companies :)
<buz> amu did you get my kubuntu.de translation?
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<buz> actually, politics are boring in non mixed companies i think
<v3trae> hello sirs
<buz> wheres the point in discussing something if you all agree from begin with
<v3trae> Anyone using cedega/winex on kubuntu?
<amu> kkathman: you can disscuss about it ages, without result ;) 
<amu> buz: nope 
<buz> weird
<kkathman> amu you are quite right
<KaiL_> <amu> kkathman: you can disscuss about it ages, without result <<< bingo
<kkathman> v3trae: I have heard a bit that there are a few probs with cedega and that it really messed up someone's PC here but I dont remember who
<kkathman> KaiL_:  yep :)
<v3trae> kkathman, no actuall evidence of it not working as well?
<amu> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuRoadmap?highlight=%28MediumPrhttp://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuRoadmap?highlight=%28MediumPriority%29%7C%28UduBof%29
<amu> arg 
<amu> any comments 
<amu> buz: could you please resent it 
<kkathman> KaiL_: My philosophy, is to always keep discussions elevated to issues, and stay out of making them personal, like calling people names or attacking their family or country. That does nothing for discussion or debate, it only flames people. Typically those that do it, are ill-informed any way. There are few forums for such discussions, unfortunately :)
<buz> hand me your email
<KaiL_> amu: you mean http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuRoadmap ? :)
<kkathman> so..anyway..back to kubuntu where we belong :)
<Tm_T> :)
<v3trae> using kubuntu doesn't obligate you to use JUST kde does it?
<NTolerance> no
<NTolerance> you can install the ubuntu-desktop get GNOME
<Tm_T> yes, or I have to use my war axe ...
<NTolerance> or other window managers as well
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<amu> someone tried new knet packages ? 
<v3trae> anyone use fluxbox?
<Tm_T> o/
<Tm_T> sometimes
<KaiL_> amu: "knet"?
<amu> KaiL_: yep
<v3trae> there a way to search through apt?
<NTolerance> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<KaiL_> v3trae: apt-cache search ;)
<Tm_T> v3trae: oh yes, "apt-cache search foo"
<NTolerance> then run synaptic to search
<Tm_T> NTolerance: no need to
<NTolerance> i know about apt-cache search
<amu>  The Knet is a frontend to pppd. It is designed primarily
<NTolerance> but i prefer synaptic
<amu>  for xDSL accounts, but dial-up is currently supported.
<amu>  PPTP, ISDN,
<KaiL_> ah, cool
<Tm_T> oh, I forgot I supposed to try Koffice-svn 
<v3trae> thank you sirs
<amu> KaiL_: a setup-tool for _every_ internetconnection infrared also included 
<kkathman> Tm_T did you take alook at Kexi after we talked about it yesterday?
<amu> s/every/every kind of 
<Tm_T> kkathman: not yet, I will now install Koffice-svn so wait a moment :)
* KaiL_ tries a little bit
<kkathman> Tm_T tell me how that goes ok..Im really interested
<kkathman> KaiL_:  have you tried Koffice / Kexi / Krita yet?
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, maybe I try that beta first =)
<Tm_T> kkathman: http://ftp.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/koffice-1.4-beta1/kubuntu/
<Tm_T> muah
<kkathman> hmmm brave are you?
<Tezkah> oh that reminds me I have to install java
<Tm_T> kkathman: I only have to add that into my sources list and use apt-get ;p
<kkathman> Tezkah: best to do that from the backports
<psn> Tm_T: I'd go for the svn version as it's more stable then the beta
<ghetek> I need to make the login screen lower in resolution. please help
<Tm_T> psn: hmm, ok then :)
<KaiL|Sheep> back..
<KaiL|Sheep> amu: unusable for now :(
<KaiL> amu: but looks interesting
<amu> something could be added ?
<KaiL> not yet
<KaiL> ah, there sits the problem... next try ;)
<KaiL> ok, this looks better now
<Tm_T> psn: hmm, slow :/
<dewey_> good day mates
<psn> Tm_T: svn?
<Tm_T> psn: yup
<psn> Tm_T: yup I know
<dewey_> I need to change my screen size so where is that located in kubuntu?  ppc that is?
<Tm_T> psn: but I have time :)
<kkathman> dewey right click on your desktop, configure desktop, then go to display
<dewey_> ok
<dewey_> kkathman, hmmm it only gave me two choices: 640 x 480 and smaller?  I am on an ibook and it should be 1078 x 768.
<KaiL> amu is our iBook-Expert...:)
<dewey_> amu, you awake? :)
<dewey_> well I will be here for a bit.
<dewey_> I aqm charging up my ibook
<kkathman> dewey when you installed, did you pay particular attention to the resolution screen?
<amu> sure i'm here 
<kkathman> alot of peoople dont
<dewey-ibook> kkathman: it went by me and did not ask me what it should have been.
<NTolerance> does cupsys have to be enabled to print to a Windows network printer?
<dewey-ibook> so is there an xfdrake to change screen size?
<dewey-ibook> amu: I am running an ibook at wrong screen size?
<kkathman> dewey well ok, you'll need to manually enable it I think through mods to your xorg.conf file
<amu> dewey-ibook: the 12" is "1024x768"
<kkathman> you may need to check out   man xorg  to view the parms
<dewey-ibook> kkathman: manually hmm ok
<kkathman> yes, Im afraid I dont know of a GUI tool that will change your XORG
<amu> NTolerance: yep
<amu> kkathman: kvim ? 
<kkathman> amu maybe that would help then?  Thanks :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: gui for edit xorg.conf? any text editor =)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tezkah> emacs!
<kkathman> thats what we're all about here helping others
<amu> kkathman: *eg* you ask for a guitool, here it is 
<kkathman> Tm_T GUI dude...not text editor :)
<Tezkah> so I have a laptop, which has a monitor out port
<NTolerance> thx amu
<Tm_T> kkathman: well it's only text... what's the problem then?
<Tezkah> right now it just shows a duplicate of my screen 
<Tezkah> can I use it to extend the desktop?  or would I have to edit xorg.conf and stuff?
<Tezkah> because if tat, its not really useful
<kkathman> Tm_T well there's no problem if you want to wade through the miles of man xorg settings and dribble
<amu> .. what's about wrinting one ( a guitool for X ) ? 
<kkathman> People installing Ubuntu really skip that screen alot
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm hmm, you gaot a point there, small one at least :)
<Tezkah> kkathman: yeah, my friend did that with debian
<dewey-ibook> hmmmm checked xorg.conf and it is set-up for 1024x768 so why will it not use that set-up? 
<kkathman> Biggest mistakes in kubuntu:  1) Not installing hoary 1st, 2) Not paying attention to the resolution screen, 3) not hooking your computer to the network before installation
<amu> gui-tool for X, any volunteer's 1 step forward 
<kkathman> Tm_T yah Im all over the small points :)
* kkathman steps back and leaves amu out front
<Tm_T> kkathman: youre not pointless then ;p
<dewey-ibook> kkathman: where in the kubuntu does it ask for anything about resolution screen size?
<kkathman> Tm_T true that...Im never pointless :)
<kkathman> dewey-ibook:  during the install
<Tezkah> yeah, it offers you various choices for the resolution
<dewey-ibook> I did 2 installs on this ibook and kubuntu did not ask me about it?
<Tezkah> its ncurses I think
<kkathman> well at least it does during the hoary install
<amu> dewey-ibook: you have the 12" ibook?  
<kkathman> dewey-ibook:  again, probably because you violated #1..you installed kubuntu instead of hoary 1st
<dewey-ibook> amu: yes I do
<Tezkah> kkathman: thats not recommended?
<NTolerance> hold on
<NTolerance> i want to know that too
<amu> dewey-ibook: gimme you email, i'll send you my config 
<kkathman> Tezkah: well I sure wish more people did it.  I also wish Ubuntu wouldnt put out that kubuntu disk image
<amu> your even 
<NTolerance> explain kkathman 
<Tezkah> I downloaded the kubuntu hoary install disk
<kkathman> NTolerance: if you install hoary 1st, you get all the gtk environment. This allows you to have a complete UI to fall back on if/when your KDE goes blinky
<Tezkah> ah
<kkathman> NTolerance: also, the kubuntu install disk has many things on the gtk side missing and they are trying to fix that now for breezy.  This causes several things not to work properly
<Tezkah> I am contemplating installing XFCE4, but then I'd feel lame since I spent so much time setting KDE up
<kkathman> NTolerance: finally, many "configuration" things are taken care of in the hoary install, and not in the kubuntu install (because they wanted a smaller image)
<kkathman> Tezkah: take a good backup of your Gnome or KDE before you install XFCE
<Tezkah> well, I'd just install it
<Tezkah> and then add it to KDM 
<Tezkah> how would you backup KDE?
<amu> Tezkah: tar -czf kde_backup.tgz ~/.kde 
<Tezkah> aaah it deleted my system
<Tezkah> thanks amu
<NTolerance> hmm
<NTolerance> i will install regular ubuntu next time
<NTolerance> thanks for the info kkathman 
<amu> Tezkah: alternativ you can use konserve 
<NTolerance> amu, do you have any problems with klaptop?
<amu> .kde in our homedir is the important thing :)
<amu> NTolerance: no 
<NTolerance> did you install kubuntu or ubuntu?
<amu> bofh 
<NTolerance> did you install from the ubuntu disc?
<amu> installed ubuntu with a CD and run apt-get install kubuntu-desktop 
<NTolerance> ah
<NTolerance> i need to do that then
<kkathman> NTolerance: its possible that by the next rel - i.e. breezy they will fix the Kubuntu disk too
<NTolerance> i would certainly hope so
<kkathman> amu - as did I..Ive had no problems
<amu> NTolerance: it works also, if i install kubuntu and install the ubuntu-desktop 
<NTolerance> cool
<amu> even if you install warty and upgrade to hoary and install kubuntu-desktop it works
<amu> all variants are successfully tested ;)
<amu> inkl. DVD :)
<Tezkah> so what is the difference between kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop ?
<Tm_T> Tezkah: KDE vs Gnome
<Tm_T> and all related
<kkathman> amu: thats actually what I did...although, I installed warty initially, then kubuntu-desktop, then dist-upgraded to hoary on one of my boxes
<kkathman> Tezkah: thats a good question, and I dont know
<kkathman> amu do you know that answer?
<amu> in warty there's no "kubuntu-desktop ;)
<kkathman> hmm I wonder what I did to get KDE then?
<kkathman> maybe it was ubuntu-desktop?
<kkathman> shrug
<Tm_T> k
<Tezkah> kdebase
<Tezkah> ?
<Tezkah> so I type in "firefox"
<Tezkah> it completes without errors
<Tezkah> and then brigns me back to the prompt
<Tezkah> I have broken it quite good
<Tezkah> firefox
<amu> kkathman: this thime it was just apt-get install kde 
<kkathman> ahhh ok
<amu> dewey-ibook: works now?
<Tezkah> wow google makes me feel smart
<kkathman> google makes you feel smart??
* kkathman needs to hear how this is so :)
<ghetek> any programs that will let me video chat with my girlfriend? she has net meeting (xp) and msn messenger
<gdh> kkathman: google stops people from looking so dumb :)
<mrmanic> doesn't gnomemeeting work with netmeeting?
<gdh> ghetek: gnomemeeting? :)
<ghetek> is it gnomemeeting or gnome-meeting
<gdh> one word
<ghetek> i couldnt apt-get gnome-meeting
<ghetek> ah ok
<ghetek> will do thanks!
<Tezkah> gnome meeting is for netmeeting, eh?
<gdh> They are both H.323 clients, yes.
<kkathman> gdh: Im still trying to figure that one out
<gdh> kkathman: false Zen ;)
<kkathman> hmm obviously
<kkathman> but if it gives the user a nice feeling, thats a far cry from what M$ does
<gdh> Tezkah: H.323 is one of the most yucky protocols to push through a firewall..
<kkathman> well you can criticize M$ for alot of things, but capitalizing on a negative isnt one of them:  http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7841150/
<kkathman> "Hi we're Microsoft, our product sucks so bad, that your machine constantly underperforms, its not secure, and there are lots of bugs. So, how about paying us an annual fee and we'll help make it better"
<simple_> "better"
<kkathman> hehe yeah
<simple_> ;p
<gdh> Cynical? us? :)
<kkathman> NAHHHHH
<gdh> Anyone toyed with Kolab2 and the Kontact in Kubuntu?
<gdh> Am trying to get the shared calendar to show and not having much luck :)
<gdh> It works from Outlook and the Horde web interface, but not Kontact =)
<kkathman> gdh I use Kontact...but dont know about Kolab2
<kkathman> I only use Kontact for news feeds tho
<gdh> ah not to worry :)
<simple_> i need help, i installed kubuntu lastnight, and for the life of me know nothing, i've tried to "make install" with ndiswrapper and get an Error 2
<kkathman> simple_: what are you trying to do...get your wireless working?
<simple_> goggled it and theres like, not begginner friendly terms, there's like "get the source for the kernel from the disk" well...how do i do that, what do i do :/
<simple_>  make -c driver install
<simple_> make[1] : entering directory 'home/simple/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver'
<simple_> make -c /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build subdirs=/home/simple/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver \
<simple_> ndiswrapper_version =0.11 \
<simple_> extra_version= modules
<simple_> make = *** /lib/modules/2.610-5-386/build: no such file or dir. stop.
<simple_> make entering an unkown dir/make: leaving an unknown dir
<simple_> dirmake [1]  *** [defualt]  error 2
<simple_> make [1]  : leave dir 'home/simple/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver'
<simple_> make *** [install]  error 2 
<simple_> that
<gdh> install the kernel headers
<simple_> okay, how do i install the kernel headers?
<gdh> apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10
<gdh> probably
<kkathman> do an apt-cache search on it
<kkathman> but that looks right
<simple_> apt-cache headers-2.6.10?
<roconnor> Hi, I have an easy question.
<kkathman> that means we must have an easy answer :)
<kkathman> but maybe not
<roconnor> I have installed the kubuntu-desktop-package on my new ubuntu system
<kkathman> very good...you did it right
<roconnor> now I see kubuntu on my login screen
<roconnor> however when I log in as myself I still get gnome
<roconnor> :-(
<kkathman> did you select the kubuntu session?
<roconnor> probably now
<roconnor> er not
<roconnor> let me have a look
<roconnor> yay!
<kkathman> when you choose from the splash screen, you need to choose the KDE/Kubuntu session by clicking the "Sessions" down at the lower left corner...then it should ask you if you want to make that your default
<roconnor> thank god!
<kkathman> there ya go :)
<roconnor> thanks so much!
<kkathman> not a problem, enjoy
<Tm_T> :)
<roconnor> I'm going to go play with my new laptop now
<HavoK> hi there
<kkathman> hello HavoK 
<Tm_T> ah, fellow from italy
<orlando> hello my friends :p
<kkathman> howdy orlando :)
<HavoK> yeah =)
<orlando> ;D i'm testing kubuntu :p
<kkathman> great
<Tm_T> :)
<amu> gdh: see http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/3.4.0/kdepim/README.Kolab?rev=411963&view=markup
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> ok, now I'm embarrassed
<Tm_T> shame on me
<Tm_T> better luck next time etc =)
<ghetek> what is the package name for koffice?
<bloomy> kofficce
<bloomy> koffice
<ghetek> i just tried it...
<ghetek> i got nothing
<Tm_T> ehh
<Tm_T> koffice it is
* Tm_T is compiling svn version of koffice
<Tm_T> haha, slow =)
<ghetek> http://pastebin.com/283793
<ghetek> that is what i got
<bloomy> jeje
<Tm_T> ghetek: ok, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ghetek> tm your in kde too
<ghetek> cool
<kkathman> but you might want to go to the koffice site...cuz whats in the repos isnt current
<ghetek> how do i maximize my sources list
<ghetek> i just want it to be able to get everything
<ali4728> Newbie needs Help! I first time set up a webserver (Ubuntu/Apache/Mysql) on my computer, now I want to utilize mail() function of php to send an email using a webform (eg: mypage.php) Any idea how to do it? Thanks..
<kkathman> ali4728: have you set up the mail account in your php?
<kkathman> that has to be set up
<kkathman> its a php setting, I did it once on mine..but I dont remember how I did it
<ali4728> <kkathman> php.ini ?
<kkathman> I think so...but I forget
<Tm_T> haha, I have to compile newer imagemagick
<Tm_T> ok, I'll do it hard way then ->
<simple> back, and i did apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386 that's the kernel
<simple> and then i did a search for ndiswrapper and got ndiswrapper-utils
<kkathman> ali4728: you might can go to DevShedForums and search for that if you need it imminently
<simple> but i couldn't find how to get to it or use it
<simple> so i tried to do make install again under ndiswrapper-0.11 dir
<simple> make -C driver install
<simple> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/simple/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver'
<simple> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build SUBDIRS=/home/simple/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver \
<simple>         NDISWRAPPER_VERSION=0.11 \
<simple>         EXTRA_VERSION= modules
<simple> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc: command not found
<simple> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 12: gcc: command not found
<simple> make[2] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386'
<simple>   CC [M]   /home/simple/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/wrapper.o
<simple> /bin/sh: gcc: command not found
<simple> make[3] : *** [/home/simple/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver/wrapper.o]  Error 127
<simple> make[2] : *** [_module_/home/simple/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver]  Error 2
<simple> make[2] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386'
<simple> make[1] : *** [default]  Error 2
<simple> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/simple/ndiswrapper-0.11/driver'
<simple> make: *** [install]  Error 2
<simple> the new error :/
<gdh> here's your hint: gcc: command not found
<kkathman> simple looks like you need to so a sudo apt-get install build-essential
<simple> alright
<kkathman> you dont have gcc
<simple> and doing build-essential will get it?
<KaiL> apt-get install gcc-3.3
<simple> yay :D
<ghetek> simple, use pastebin
<simple> ah
<KaiL> ...afair it's 3.3 in hoary...
<kkathman> lol
<simple> what's pastebin?
<HavoK> hmmm is kubuntu hoary up to date?
<simple> 5.04 i think
<ghetek> www.pastebin.com that way you dont flood
<kkathman> build-essential gets the gcc doesnt it ... or not?
<simple> i just downloaded/installed it last night
<simple> ah didn't know about that
<simple> for the future it is
<kkathman> hmm I forget...you need gcc and g++ prolly
<HavoK> I was using breezy badger, but now konqueror is a pain in the ass
<HavoK> also dbus-qt
<HavoK> no firefox 
<HavoK> etc. etc.
<kkathman> HavoK: see the topic in this channel  "Dont use Breezy"
<HavoK> kkathman: =) I saw it 2 minutes ago
<KaiL> HavoK: if you want to see breezy break, wait for next week
<KaiL> that'll be MUCH more fun :)
<kkathman> rofl
<HavoK> lol
<KaiL> and, no firefox?
<kkathman> dont know why peeps want to install development software :)
<\sh> lol
<kkathman> unless you are part of the team and doing development of course :)
<simple> g++ gcc and dbus-qt
<KaiL> for kdebase the fix is "on the way" (somebody has to fix libdbus-qt-1-1 before)
<\sh> kkathman: cause the pros don't
<HavoK> kkathman: i miss gentoo's un-stability
<simple> all in build-essential or do all four?
<KaiL> kkathman: good question, maybe they like a broken system?
<HavoK> KaiL: i DO like a broken system =)
<kkathman> I mean I like kinda bleeding edge...but I dont go running into battle with no armor saying "SHOOT ME"
<KaiL> HavoK: looks like, because as a non developer (or tester) you use breezy ;)
<HavoK> KaiL: a friend of mine told me not to use breezy... 
<HavoK> he said that breezy was a little pain in the ass
<KaiL> seams to be a special friend, if you still do it then ;)
<HavoK> he was right =)
<HavoK> KaiL: now i'm going to downgrade to hoary
<HavoK> I've just to find a way to do it
<KaiL> if you want a working system, wait with breezy until close before the release
<gdh> that sounds like a non-trivial process :)
<KaiL> gdh: he only needs to downgrade the broken stuff (=kdebase, dbus)
<KaiL> "only"...:)
<gdh> hehe :)
<HavoK> lol =)
<gdh> no huge pipe starting with dpkg --get-selections then =)
<KaiL> HavoK: first change sources.list back to hoary
<HavoK> KaiL: ok, that's done
<KaiL> then apt-get update
<HavoK> ok
<KaiL> and then try to install the broken stuff with package/hoary
<KaiL> like apt-get install kdebase/hoary
<HavoK> [I've already do that 2 minutes ago] 
<HavoK> ok 
<HavoK> I'll be back soon
<KaiL> might still be a bit "fun"...
<HavoK> =( hmmm the next month will be funnier
<Tm_T> uu-uuh
<Tm_T> can't wait, too exciting
<HavoK> ok.. i'm going to use gnome for a while (and it will probabily crash.. too =)
<KaiL> HavoK: no idea, if that won't break too
<HavoK> KaiL: I'll tell you in a few minutes =)
<KaiL> eh, the gcc4-fun starts next week
<Tm_T> how come?
<HavoK> KaiL: that will be super-funny1oneoneone
<KaiL> gcc4-build binaries are incompatible to gcc3-ones..:)
<KaiL> as gcc3 was to gcc2
<Tm_T> hmm, and KDE 3.4.1 will be released in 2 weeks =)
<HavoK> I've learnt that 6 month of waiting aren't so much
<HavoK> [but still I'm keeping breezy, 4fun =] 
<miserable_failur> any kpdf experts around? I got a little font problem
<KaiL> HavoK: there are amu and Riddell  to break it and  hunger (hm, not here) and me to find the bugs in kde*
<KaiL> so if you find anything broken, tell us :)
<HavoK> KaiL: my pleasure =)
<Tm_T> :)
<KaiL> Tm_T: afaik we'll have some pre-version before
<amu> miserable_failur: which kind of?
<KaiL> just to get shure, we could break everything :)
<Tm_T> KaiL: hmm, that I meant?
<KaiL> amu: btw. you told about a new libqt yesterday?
* Tm_T is too confused
<amu> KaiL: it just compile manally 
<KaiL> "compiles" or "compiled"? :)
<miserable_failur> amu: well, the fonts are all messed up, it looks like back in the days when kpdf still sucked (before kde 3.4). Evince renders alright
<amu> on ppc i got a qt error .... 
<amu> compiled 
<KaiL> miserable_failur: breezy?
<KaiL> :)
<amu> miserable_failur: could you open a terminal and type kpdf 
<miserable_failur> no, Hoary
<amu> miserable_failur: than load your pdf file and look into the terminal 
<miserable_failur> amu: yap, done
<miserable_failur> no output
<amu> miserable_failur: it's a exported pdf from openoffice ? 
<miserable_failur> it's not only one file that's messed up, its every file. Should I upload some screenshots
<miserable_failur> ?
<amu> miserable_failur: yes please 
<amu> & file a bug https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com 
<simple> hmm, still not wokring :/
<HavoK> when will firefox get updated to 1.0.4?
<KaiL> nobody knows
<KaiL> but the security is fixed
<HavoK> KaiL: yep.. ok, we have to use mozilla.org's package
<KaiL> uhm, do you need anything new since .2?
<HavoK> KaiL: I'm not sure if new extensions written for 1.0.4 work with 1.0.2 
<biagio> hi everybody
<HavoK> if yes, I'll keep this one
<HavoK> hi biagio 
<KaiL> HavoK: afaik firefox 1.0.x has a fixed api
<HavoK> I didn't know that
<HavoK> ok, thanks.. this will save me troubles =)
<biagio> i'm new to kubuntu can please someone help me with some display settings? i dunno the why....the resolution on my laptop is 1024x768 but it appears in a small window at the centre of the screen...doesn't fit the whole screen :/ 
<biagio> i dunno how to change it...in xorg it says i'm on a 1024x768 resolution :/
<\sh> amu: pin
<\sh> g
<KaiL> intel 855?
<KaiL> and *should* work with 1400*1050? ;)
<HavoK> it's gnome-time! [ouf] 
<biagio> uh
<biagio> what do u mean KaiL ?
<KaiL> your laptop.. because the res should work there, except this single case
<KaiL> ...where it CAN break
<miserable_failur> ok, here are my PDF screenshots. It's from am PDF I got together with a CS book. Evince looks exactly like the book
<miserable_failur> kpdf: http://img64.echo.cx/img64/6802/kpdf6cv.png
<biagio> mmm my laptop works on 1024*768 max
<miserable_failur> evince: http://img62.echo.cx/img62/1584/evince9va.png
<gdh> so Xorg has selected 640x480 ?
<biagio> with other distro i have no problem configuring at that res
<amu> pon    g
<KaiL> miserable_failur: looks ok for me..?!?
<biagio> nope...in the config it says  1024
<biagio> but it uses only the central part of the screen o.O
<gdh> biagio: Does the little window in the middle then scroll for you?
<gdh> ah Ok
<KaiL> biagio: and in "reality"?
<miserable_failur> KaiL: no, kpdf has always the same ugly font, no matter what font is used in the actual pdf
<KaiL> try rightclick -> configure desktop -> screen
<biagio> in reality is just like i had a 1024 resolution on a 5 inches screen
<KaiL> ...and look if it's there at 1024
<HavoK> ok. i'm still alive
<KaiL> HavoK: using gnome? is that a life?
<KaiL> *g*
<amu> miserable_failur: could you load also a pdf ex. from "apple" :)
<biagio> in the control panel it says my screen is 800x640 though
<KaiL> miserable_failur: I can't say, this font looks nice, but I don't see any bug....
<amu> \sh: what up? 
<KaiL> biagio: try to set it to 1024 there, if possible
<HavoK> KaiL: well, the biggest issue is that ubuntu's default colour is BROWN
<biagio> it doesn't allow me
<HavoK> and it really pisses me off
<\sh> amu: do u know something about kdelibs4 should it be renamed for the cxx transition?
<KaiL> HavoK: we had that joke yesterday - change it ;)
<HavoK> [sigh, knewstuff] 
<miserable_failur> KaiL: evince, xpdf and the kpdf I had in the distro before (Gentoo) respected the font definitions in the pdf, this kpdf doesn't
<HavoK> KaiL: =P
<thorre> greetings all
<miserable_failur> amu: "apple" meaning what?
<HavoK> hi thorre 
<amu> http://manuals.info.apple.com/en/iPod_with_color_display_User's_Guide.pdf
<thorre> can  you tell me what the package manager of kubuntu is called?
<\sh> kynaptic
<miserable_failur> amu: ok, just a minute
<thorre> \sh is there a online manual for it  that i can review before installing it?
<biagio> i'm gonna try to reinstall the whole thing -.- thanx for the help guys :)
<KaiL> biagio: uhm, no
<\sh> thorre: search for kynaptic at google...it's just like the same as synaptic but less beloved
<biagio> uh
<amu> \sh: doko told me, it's needed that kdelibs should be also renamed
<\sh> ok :)
<KaiL> wait 10min, then I'm ready eating and we can hunt the bug
<gdh> biagio: A reinstall will get you straight back to this point
<biagio> ok
<biagio> thanx KaiL 
<\sh> amu: so kdelibs4c2
<biagio> i know gdh
<amu> ... yep
<thorre> do i need anything else beside the install CD?
<thorre> can i install the rest via the internet?
<HavoK> anybody knows where knewstuff saves downlaoded backgrounds?
<gdh> thorre: No, Yes.
<gdh> <respectively>
<amu> \sh: working on universe foobar? 
<\sh> amu: the meta packages kdelibs etc. as well
<\sh> amu: trying to
<amu> super 
<KaiL> biagio: you could add /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log to http://pastebin.ca/
<HavoK> oook. I've found that dir
<thorre> gdh thanks, i will try it.
<biagio> i'm going to look thanx KaiL 
<\sh> amu: btw..produced a package for pykde with the patches for kconfigskeleton applied :) so I need to have a working kreezy ;)
<\sh> amu: and for the rest of kde stuff i need it as well
<KaiL> lol, "kreezy"
<KaiL> "krazy kreezy"? ;)
<miserable_failur> amu: now this is weird. kpdf renders that ipod pdf perfectly, but every other PDF I tried has the font problem 
<amu> *lol*
<amu> miserable_failur: :) 
<gdh> ain't compootors great?
<amu> miserable_failur: well, it happens, if your software which your convert _to_ pdf sux, try some other pdf's too 
<miserable_failur> amu: well, I tried PDFs from Acrobat, from OpenOffice and ghostscript, they all have the same problem. 
<miserable_failur> and those pdfs where rendered correctly on the distro I had before Kubuntu (Gentoo)
<KaiL> biagio: ooook, now I have time for you :)
<pv_> Is there a problem with PDF:s?
<KaiL> pv_: do you have one?
<miserable_failur> I really think it's a problem with my configuration
<biagio> thanx KaiL  :)
<pv_> KaiL, not generally. Nearly all pdfs render correctly.
* gdh engages the Not My Problem field on miserable_failur's PDFs :)
<miserable_failur> gdh: it's called a someone elses problem (SEP) field ;)
<gdh> OK OK so I'm a Hitchhiker fan by proxy =)
<gdh> I don't know every book off by heart =)
<miserable_failur> gdh: I don't either, but I LOVE the Hitchhikers Guide :D
<gdh> The movie was very pleasing, I would happily watch it again. Praise from a curmudgeon like me.
<miserable_failur> gdh: I haven't seen the movie yet (damn strategy from Disney to release every movie 2 months later in Europe...)
<gdh> ha, except in the UK for a nice change :)
<gdh> There's a cam-rip on the go, but hardly worth bothering with.
<HavoK> hm...
<amu> gdh: hehe, last days at UDU we went to cinema and watched the movie :)
<miserable_failur> I'm gona try my pdfs on another Kubuntu system I installed the other day. Back in a minute
<gdh> amu: Tsk you college kids really know how to party ;)
<gdh> Back in my day it was all dominoes and snakes-and-ladders
<amu> miserable_failur: hmm probably it helps debuging, install also xpdf  
<amu> .. try again with it. 
<amu> gdh: _college kids_ hehe before 30 years  :) 
<miserable_failur> I'm back. The other system has the same problem. It may be not only my problem after all...
<gdh> amu: Ah, K :)
<gdh> amu: Perhaps it's PDFs created assuming Tahoma/Verdana but without those fonts embedded in the PDF itself?
<amu> miserable_failur: i guess, the original document is written with another font, which isnt installed at your sys.  
<gdh> miserable_failur: I mean...
<amu> gdh: ^
<gdh> =)
<gdh> miserable_failur: try installing msttcorefonts then retry
<gdh> (multiverse)
<miserable_failur> gdh: ok, doing it
<miserable_failur> but other pdf readers like evince extract the font from the pdf file and render it correctly, kpdf 3.4 on kubuntu doesn't as it seems, kpdf on gentoo did it
<gdh> Ah OK I forgot that bit.
<miserable_failur> all: try too look at http://www.copyright.gov/legislation/dmca.pdf (I don't like the DMCA, it's just the first pdf that shows up with a google search for pdf) with kpdf. Is the font serifed, is the kerning ok? 
<gdh> No, it looks like shit
<gdh> sans-serif all run together
<KaiL> same here
<miserable_failur> it looks a-ok with evince
<gdh> and yay msttcorefonts made no difference whatsoever =)
<KaiL> and that file looks ok in kpdf on gentoo?
<pv_> Here: xpdf does not show any text, kpdf shows run-together serif fonts, gv shows it correctly, evince shows it correctly.
<gdh> heh, was just installing xpdf =)
<gdh> no doubt acroread will show it perfectly but I think it contains its own licensed fonts anyway
<miserable_failur> KaiL: I can't tell it for that file specifically, since I rm -rf 'ed gentoo last week, but I never had problems with the new kpdf on gentoo
<miserable_failur> kpdf before kde 3.4 messed the fonts always up like this, I thought the problem was solved with 3.4
<gdh> Here xpdf shows it in serif with correct kerning
<gdh> (xpdf 3.00-11ubuntu3)
<gdh> and that's with a few 'cannot convert string ... to type FontStruct warnings.
<pv_> Hmm. Same version of xpdf, but I get Error: No display font for 'Courier'
<pv_> And more of such error messages.
<gdh> pv_: Got msttcorefonts installed?
<miserable_failur> I get the same messages and no text with xpdf
<pv_> gdh, yes.
<gdh> pv_: <boggle> I refer to my earlier statement 'aren't compootors great?' :))
<Choubaka> ahahahah.
<Choubaka> No.
<pv_> Oh, downgrading to libfreetype6 2.1.7-2.3 fixes xpdf. But it breaks evince on some other files :)
<gdh> Wheee!
<pv_> Great, better to write a bugzilla entry on this.
<QrX> is there a debian channel on freenode ?
<QrX> or on other server
<gdh> try irc.oftc.net ?
<pv_> I'm quite surprised in how many ways rendering pdfs can go wrong :/
<QrX> irc.oftc.net ?
<gdh> A lot of the debian crowd took the hump and left when lilo (admin of freenode) started global broadcasting demands for donations...
<gdh> hardly in the spirit, etc.
<QrX> oh
<allee> QrX: debian kde problem?
<QrX> pure debian install probleme atm
<QrX> :)
<gdh> we can probably help anyway :)
<gdh> traffic is low tonight, so ask away.
<QrX> and i dont want to disturb kubuntu chan :)
<allee> QrX: you distrubed with 3 msg without a problem already.  4th has to be a question ;)
<allee> QrX: forget your install problem?
<pv_> Oh, I need to retract my statement about xpdf and libfreetype6 2.1.7-2.4ubuntu1 . Now it somehow works :o
<QrX> well i try to install sarge and the install is just finish and i am in failsafe mod atm so i am wondering how to get grafical mod
<QrX> i did it by netinstall
<gdh> so, it boots and then X flickers on and off a few times?
<gdh> like it's not picking your gfx card properly?
<QrX> no like if there is not gui installed but its weird cause normally it should be installed
<gdh> It's been a few months since I installed sarge - you selected to install X Window System or KDE/GNOME ?
<KaiL> QrX: there's #debian, only a bit high-traffic
* KaiL tries to remember debian...
<gdh> did you see it downloading the dozens of xserver-xfree86 packages and other 'x' packages etc.
<gdh> ?
<KaiL> ah, yes installing x-window-system-core :)
<QrX> oki 
<QrX> i will try #debian  thx
<Tm_T> oohhoho, I finally compiled Koffice =)
<QrX> thx Kail
<KaiL> Tm_T: 1.4beta?
<gdh> Is there  a shameless clone of MS Access yet? :)
<Tm_T> KaiL: svn
<KaiL> gdh: knoda and kexi try to
<Tm_T> why anyone need MS access clone?
<gdh> Aye, I've tried those briefly... :)
<Tm_T> access hell...
<KaiL> Tm_T: did you get a working kexi as a result?
<gdh> Tm_T: Strangely, a lot of end users don't know SQL or how to program a frontend in PHP :)
<shiv> hi guys, when ever I minimize any application it won't show up in task bar, any help?
<Tezkah> do you have a taskbar?
<shiv> i think so
<shiv> I can see it at the bottom
<Tezkah> like, when its maximized, you can see the icon, right?
<shiv> no
<shiv> its bank
<shiv> its blank
<Tezkah> oh, thats trivial then
<Tezkah> right click the kde panel
<Tm_T> gdh: anyway, access is from donkeys ass
<Tm_T> KaiL: I try it
<Tezkah> add to panel -> applet -> taskbar
<gdh> Tm_T: I agree with you, it's nasty. It does serve a purpose tho
<shiv> ahaaa got it
<shiv> cool
<KaiL> Tm_T: if it starts, you are further that Riddell :)
<Tm_T> haha
<KaiL> and our troll was
<shiv> i am trying to get out of windows slavery
<Tm_T> KaiL: working fine =)
<KaiL> hmm...
* Tm_T loves Koffice
<Tm_T> hmm, little test with Krita
<Tm_T> hmm, first screenshots :p
<Tezkah> Windows Slavery!?
<Tm_T> where?
<Tezkah> is that a disk utility for slave drives on Windows?
<Tezkah> sounds expensive
<Tm_T> disk utility for slave dirves ?
<Tm_T> wtf
<Tezkah> just kidding Tm_T, show me some koffice screenshots
<kay> Why not use Breezy?
<kay> (topic)
<KaiL> because we want to try how far a system can break on it soon ;)
<kay> You want to try what?
<KaiL> esp. Riddell and amu  want ;)
<KaiL> they alredy had good success with breaking kdebase
<gdh> Goal for May - total breakage =)
<kay> ah oh,,,, good enough, still time to release 
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/Krita-Kexi_01.png
<Tm_T> ok?
<KaiL> kay: more exact it's a transition from gcc3.3 to gcc4.0
<Tezkah> neat
<kay> Ah... good to hear, KaiL 
<KaiL> Tm_T: no more amarok icon?
<kay> And I presume, it includes the dbus stuff also
<KaiL> kay: dbus already got updated
<KaiL> and broke kdebase
<KaiL> Tm_T: the big icon for krita looks nice
<Tm_T> KaiL: no more amarok icon?
<kay> well, that is what i meant, KaiL, they need to adopt it to latest dbus
<KaiL> Tm_T: in your panel
<Tm_T> KaiL: hmm, don't need it
<KaiL> kay: should come with kde 3.4.1
<kay> ah... i see and that is about to release AFAIK
<KaiL> as also written in topic, dbus had a lot api changes
<Tm_T> KaiL: I use Konsole, debugging and such
<kay> what about koffice 1.4?
<kay> I wanted to try Krita
<Tm_T> compile it =)
<Tm_T> from svn
<KaiL> deb ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/koffice-1.4-beta1/kubuntu ./
<KaiL> testpackages for hoary
<Tm_T> KaiL: someone said beta is buggy
<kay> Thanks.... i give it a shot
<kay> It is a beta after all
<KaiL> haven't tried that much yet
<Tm_T> kay: well, svn works ok
<kay> I wonder if they will put the Koffice 1.4 in Breezy now
<kay> Or wait till they migrated everything to gcc4?
<kay> btw, DID gcc 4 break ABI?
<KaiL> kay: 3.4 already did
<kay> That i know, almost every 3.x did, did 4.0.0 ?
<KaiL> koffice 1.4 will get into breezy if it's final afaik
<psn> kay: gcc 4 broke all sorts of things
<psn> kay: it even miscompiles kde
<kay> As far as I know, gcc 4.0.1 pre would not
<kay> And I saw that Kubuntu gcc4 packages had some CVS in it
<psn> kay: well if they've updated in the last week or so it might work now...
<psn> kay: previous version was broken compiling kde
<kay> Well, then I am quite confident they will be using the gcc 4 with patches
<kay> It is actually quite normal for Debian alikes to not use baseline gcc's
<kay> There never really was one official gcc release that was good enough to compile what we now name Universe
<kay> They always had to patch gcc to work for Debian
<psn> kay: no what I mean was that ubuntu's gcc4 broke with kde
<Tm_T> hmm, looks like Krita is ok for basic editing... but Gimp is more powerful
<psn> Tm_T: yes there is some work todo still
<kay> I hoped somehow "Update to CVS 20050509, taken from the gcc-4_0-branch." would have done the trick
<kay> That with the knowledge in the back, that gcc guys said that in CVS the KDE showstopper bug was already fixed
<kay> But that's just guessing...
<kay> What I wanted to know is if there is going to be something else now than c102
<Tezkah> thats a nice touch
<Tezkah> when showing the "this program is still running in the system tray"
<Tezkah> it took a screenshot of the system tray
<Tezkah> neat
<Tm_T> psn: there is always something to do ;p
<Diablo-D3> Tezkah: akg?
<anusaya> Does kubuntu come with openoffice-ximian?
<psn> Tm_T: true
<Tm_T> psn: hmm, looks like Krita is light and doesn't have much tools
<Tezkah> Diablo-D3: Konversation
<Tm_T> so, Gimp is better for me atm
<Diablo-D3> ahh
<psn> Tm_T: it also as a different goal then gimp
<Diablo-D3> akg does it too
<psn> has
<Diablo-D3> its a pretty nice trick
<Tm_T> psn: yes, they fullfill each other
<Diablo-D3> afk
<Tezkah> what is akg?
<p|> is kubuntu  'usable' on an amd64 ?
<p|> or is it too much 'jung' for 64bit platform ?
<Tm_T> bungle in the jungle 
<Diablo-D3> Tezkah: akgregator
<Diablo-D3> and now I really go afk
<Tezkah> ahhh
<simple__> large newb question..
<gdh> mm?
<simple__> i found a guide to set up ndiswrapper 
<simple__> and it says "clear out any errors from attempts using ndiswrapper before continuing"
<simple__> :/ how do i clear it out?
<simple__> 0. Before you start, clear out any mess from existing failed attempts to use ndiswrapper.
<simple__> just delete dirs containing ndiswrapper?
<anusaya> is it possible to install kubuntu without the install cd? I'm hoping to install something minimal, chroot in and download the rest.
<simple__> maybe >>
<simple__> idk anusaya, i think the install cd is the only way
<simple__> i installed last night and just let it ride
<simple__> i can't remember if it lets you pick what packages you want and not
<simple__> the full isntall was minimal as it is and quick
<simple__> like 20-30 minutes
<KaiL> is it only me, who feels the kde systray getting filled very fast?
<simple__> i'd like to find it out, but i want to setup my wlan first :/
<KaiL> I'm now at 10 icons (klipper, kgpg, korganizer, kmix, ksensors, kopete, knet, amarok, kmail and firestarter
<simple__> well i only have gaim in it
<simple__> anybody on that ndiswrapper getting rid of failed attempts thing?
<KaiL> no kwifimanager here, as I don't have WLAN here
<KaiL> would be nice for free surfing :))
<simple__> that new chocolate factory movie looks creepy
<KaiL> simple__: why don't you use all ndiswrapper stuff from hoary?
<simple__> there wasn't any i dont' think
<simple__> on the ubuntu forums theres a guide for it
<simple__> and for like two days i've been messing with it and like changing alot of stuff
<KaiL> the module is there in linux-image-2.6.10-3-* and the utils are in ndiswrapper-utils
<simple__> in ndiswrapper, so before i start it says get rid of it
<simple__> yeah i did apt-get ndiswrapper-utils, but then what?
<simple__> :/
<simple__> i'm a newbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<KaiL> first rule for ubuntu: if you need gcc, something is VERY MUCH WRONG
<simple__> i just downloaded the install disk and installed
<simple__> no clue why i needed it
<KaiL> I only hope for you, your card doesn't need ndiswrapper 1.1 :)
<KaiL> but I don't think so, so:
<simple__> well this has a guide for the driver i use and need
<KaiL> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<simple__> linksys wirless wrtg54 i think
<KaiL> that Broadcom one?
<simple__> to remove all failed attempts with ndiswrapper?
<simple__> yeah
<KaiL> damn, needs 1.1
<simple__> super
* KaiL needed around a day for it and was close to sending it back
<simple__> now, to remove all failed attempts by ndiswrapper, i "_________"
<KaiL> the easiest way to get it working is to grab ndiswrapper and linux-image from breezy..:)
<simple__> first time i'm hearing this word breezy
<simple__> linux-image?
<KaiL> which CPU type do you use?
<KaiL> AMD K7 or intel?
<shiv> how do i install a .deb file?
<simple__> intel..
<KaiL> ...or AMD K8?
<KaiL> ah, ok
<KaiL> simple__: P4 with HT?
<simple__> yeah
<KaiL> shiv: dpkg -i
<simple__> lol now what x:
<mrmanic> shiv: sudo dpkg -i [packagename] 
<KaiL> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux-source-2.6.12/linux-image-2.6.12-1-686-smp_2.6.11.92-1.1_i386.deb
<KaiL> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils_0.12+1.0rc2-1_i386.deb
<simple__> what exactally are those
<KaiL> simple__: get those 2 files
<simple__> doing
<simple__> you have the same pci card?
<Tm_T> hmm, 2.6.12 :o
<simple__> or had to configure and what not the same one
<KaiL> the first is a kernel 2.6.12 prerelease (including the module for ndis 1.1)
<simple__> oO
<KaiL> omg, you need some more updates....
<KaiL> and the second URL is wrong
<Tm_T> ah, prerelease
<KaiL> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils_1.1-4_i386.deb
<simple__> i don't know about upgrading the kernel and stuff
<KaiL> that are the utils
<simple__> apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<simple__> i did that and got them
<simple__> the utils
<KaiL> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.3.5-0ubuntu3_i386.deb << and this needs to be updated too
<KaiL> simple__: we need the 1.1 utils
<simple__> alrigh cool, i'll do that, but first i want to clear all failed ndiswrapper attmempts still exsiting, what should i do?
<KaiL> uhm, there shouldn't be anything outsite the folder, where you where compiling ;)
<shiv> I can't even follow the simeple installation instructions written here
<shiv> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23981&PHPSESSID=4bf3046757f6e8a864336dbcfbacabd9
<shiv> Can u help plz
<shiv> I am trying to install pacakage menu
<Tm_T> kkathman: ping
<KaiL> shiv: the \ is a like break
<KaiL> liNe
<shiv> i see
<shiv> so i should not include that
<KaiL> bingo
<KaiL> quite interesting tool...
<KaiL> amu: still awake?
<Tm_T> shiv: I installed it
<Tm_T> and used it
<Tm_T> it's ok
<shiv> ya but i can't follow the commands
<shiv> i downloaded the file to desktop
<shiv> now what ;(
<KaiL> now at first install the libc6
<KaiL> and tell me every problem it reports
<KaiL> dpkg -i <file>
<KaiL> eh, sudo dpkg -i <file> :)
<KaiL> and this f*cking  LAN here drives me nuts
<shiv> can't do it
<shiv> :(
<KaiL> why not?
<shiv> should i type this
<shiv> $ sudo dpkg -i kubuntu-servicemenu
<shiv> ?
<shiv> i am poor at commandlines
<KaiL> oops, wrong guy
<KaiL> that was for simple
<KaiL> ...wherever he is now again
<KaiL> shiv: sudo cp kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus
<KaiL> what's so difficult to understand there? :)
<KaiL> sudo cp kubuntu-servicemenu.sh /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus
<shiv> cannot stat `kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop': No such file or directory
<KaiL> and that's the second :)
<KaiL> you need to go into the folder, to which you downloaded both
<shiv> both?
<shiv> are there 2 files?
<apollo2011> I am looking at switching to Kubuntu.  I am curious as to how easy it is to upgrade when a new relase is made
<KaiL> shiv: a package including 2 files ;)
<KaiL> apollo2011: as every debian system upgrading is (at least normally) VERY easy
<apollo2011> KaiL: so you can upgrade and there won't be any problems created between inconsistencies?
<shiv> cool got it
<KaiL> apollo2011: this box has been debian/potato -> debian/woody -> debian/sarge -> ubuntu/hoary -> ubuntu/breezy
<KaiL> does that say all? :)
<apollo2011> I guess so
<apollo2011> you can actually upgrade to a different debian base distro?
<KaiL> problem on doing such upgrades are packages with are lower versions, but still required because of configuration issues
<shiv> how do i open konquerer as root
<apollo2011> I am on SuSE 9.1 and it seems to be becoming flaky and have some general acting weirdness and I would like to upgrade but it is very hard to upgrade SuSE without having problems.
<shiv> i am not able to copy the file to the /usr/...folder
<KaiL> for example with upgradeing from sarge to hoary you need to downgrade hal
<pv_> btw, WHAT does "Pure KGX" mean
<KaiL> shiv: for that the sudo is ;))
<KaiL> KGX? context?
<apollo2011> KaiL: ok. interesting. I think I am going to install kubuntu on a different partition and see what I make of it.  I already tried the Live cd some and was pretty impressed.
<shiv> ya
<pv_> KaiL, title of kubuntu.org, "Kubuntu - Pure KGX"
<shiv> but i need to keep the 2 files in the directory of apps to work, right?
<kay> KDE GNU and X11 = KGX
<KaiL> shiv: you copy then into the depth of /usr and then you can delete them from where you copied
<Riddell> \sh: you pinged?
<Riddell> KDE GNU and Unix/Linux I'd say
<kay> KGX is an acronym for the free software combination of KDE/GNU/linuX for a graphical workstation.
<kay> KGX is an acronym for the free software combination of KDE/GNU/linuX for a graphical workstation.
<kay> That is from wp:kgx
<kay> I always thought it was about the X
<shiv> i am trying to copy the downloaded file to this folder /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus
<kay> Linux is the Gnu kernel for now, so....
<shiv> is that not right?
<KaiL> Riddell: as you are here: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23981 (thanks go to shiv, who found it)
<Tm_T> shiv: its correct
<Tm_T> shiv: but you have to be root (or use sudo)
<shiv> but it won't let me copy
<shiv> says access denied
<Tm_T> as I said...
<pv_> ahh, I see.
<kay> btw, my installed hoary doesn't let me login as root anymore
<Tm_T> eh
<kay> just won't do it, is that normal for Ubuntu?
<mr_clark> I'm feeling really ditzy right now. I can't seem to install synaptic. 
<mr_clark> I've got all my sources going. I refresh. But no synaptic to install thorugh kynaptic.
<Tm_T> kay: root account is disabled as default
<kay> i always do sudo bash now
<KaiL> "sudo su" here
<KaiL> afaik there's also sudo -c or so ;)
<Tm_T> su -c
<Tm_T> its just like sudo ;p
<kay> The point of not using -c is that you get a "login" that way
<kay> After sudo bash, I have a session as root, and as KaiL says....
<kay> with "sudo su -" it may even be login session
<kay> So what's the point of disabling root login anyway :p
<KaiL> today is friday, yes?
<kay> Not for long here anymore
<KaiL> lol, yes
<shiv> please help me open the folder or home directory as root?
<shiv> please help me open the folder or home directory as root
<KaiL> why the f*ck is there some braniac-shit on viva and no clubrotation???
<kay> shiv: kdesu konqueror in "run command"
<DaBlade> Hello
<DaBlade> I live in GMT+1 (Norway), yet the clock in Kicker is an hour too fast. The time here is 23:53, but it shows 00:53
<DaBlade> I can change the timezone, but then it says Moscow or something. I just want it to be the default timezone, so I can see the date under the clock. How do I change this?
<kay> What time is your BIOS clock set to?
<DaBlade> I dunno
<kay> Do you dual boot?
<DaBlade> yes
<DaBlade> Two hard drives. hdb1 has winxp.
<kay> Then you normally have local time in BIOS
<kay> That means, it should not get corrected at all
<DaBlade> I never use windoze...my dad does. I dunno what he does with it.. lol
<kay> It's normally nicer that way, for Linux alone, BIOS should be UTC and you should select your timezone and be done
<kay> But Windows doesn't do it that way...
<DaBlade> what a shock that it doesn't follow standards... lol
<kay> So, i guess, you should set your timezone to UTC
<kay> Can't blame them, an OS is free to use the hardware as it sees fit
<kay> You see, your BIOS is +1 already
<kay> And now you come and tell Linux, you want +1 display
<kay> You get GMT+2 in the end
<DaBlade> umm...why?
<KaiL> you got asked on install, if the clock is set to local time or to UTC
<DaBlade> And I don't want the location to show, cuz then I don't see the date
<kay> When you run tzconfig, what does it say
<DaBlade> I'll have a look
<KaiL> now we need to find a way to change that later ;9
<kay> DaBlade: You can turn it off in context menu
<DaBlade> dablade@LinuxP2P:~$ tzconfig
<DaBlade> Your current time zone is set to Europe/Oslo
<DaBlade> Do you want to change that? [n] :
#kubuntu 2005-05-22
<kay> I guess, you ought to select "no timezone" there
<DaBlade> I'm 80km southeast of Oslo, but that doesn't matter lol
<kay> for kicker applet, select in context menu, timezone "local"
<DaBlade> no timezone?
<kay> Yeah, if your BIOS is already 1h off...
<DaBlade> yay now it seems normal
<KaiL> is there no way to re-set the bios time interpretition?
<thoreauputic> DaBlade: you can rerun base-config ( sudo base-config) and change the answer for time zone, otherwise the windows boot will ne wrong next time it boote
<DaBlade> No need, thoreaputic. it seems to work nicely now
<kay> The problems come when you dual boot then
<DaBlade> but one more thing. if I accidently roll the mouse wheel over the clock applet, it'll change timezone. is it possible to stop that from happening?
<thoreauputic> DaBlade: yes, but the test is what windows will do next time it boots :)
<kay> Or ntpdate fails
<kay> DaBlade: I only managed that by configuration of the thing and hunting down all timezones and disabling them
<KaiL> DaBlade: rerunning base-config and then saying "clock is NOT set to GMT" would fix it the clean way ;)
<kay> DaBlade: So I don't have timezones their and it doesn't get accidently changed
<DaBlade> ok thanks for the help people :)
* KaiL starts to think, if we should even ask this and not just asume it's local time?!
<kay> btw, it took me months to understand why the timezone changed randomly 
<DaBlade> me too lol
<DaBlade> I ended up asking on some Mandrake forum, and some guy told me it's the wheel lol
<kay> KaiL: Well, it's certainly more professional to have UTC in your notebook clock and when you travel around the world to only change the timezone
<DaBlade> (I used first Knoppix, then Fedora Core 2, then Mandrake, Fedora Core 3 and now Kubuntu)
<kay> KaiL: Otherwise, people will be having to change time in BIOS
<KaiL> kay: that's an argument 
<KaiL> hmm
<DaBlade> ok, disabled all timezones..no more accidental switches :D
<KaiL> hehe
<kay> That kicker applet feature is anti-usability or so
<DaBlade> I think switching it with the mouse is something KDE should change...
<kay> Somebody wanting to show off features nobody needs with non-obvious ways to use
<DaBlade> oh, and one more thing
<DaBlade> how do I make the trashbin appear on the desktop?
<DaBlade> I don't want it in kicker
<kay> No idea, have no desktop and no trashbin applet :p
<DaBlade> I miss the regular trashbin that was in KDE up to 3.3
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> kde is full of anti-usability
<shiv> I keep getting this message cp: cannot stat `kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop': No such file or directory
<Diablo-D3> but gnome, on the other hand, is all anti-usability
<transgress> troll
<kay> Diablo-D3: Not so bad
<shiv> eventhough I put the file there
<kay> Diablo-D3: I meant KDE
<Diablo-D3> and windows is as anti-usability as it gets
<transgress> troll
<DaBlade> Windoze is as anti-anything as it gets
<Diablo-D3> oh shush transgress 
<DaBlade> But it's reliable if you like seeing lots of blue
<kay> Well, I forgot about it anyway
<DaBlade> (BSOD)
* Diablo-D3 happens to actually like kde
<transgress> you are trolling fox news style
<Diablo-D3> I just think it can get better
<kay> Yeah, my Windows collegues have not seen BSOD for months now
* DaBlade loves KDE, except for a few things, like the clock and the lack of a trash folder on the desktop
<DaBlade> kay: I saw one half a week ago when dad had windoze problems lol
<kay> The point of Linux is a different, being nicer to use in about everything
<Diablo-D3> DaBlade: I _still_ dont get the lack of a trash can link on the desktop
<KaiL> kay: they don't use windows any more?
<KaiL> or how that?
<kay> lol
<kkathman> I like the trash folder at the far end of the tray...its out of the way :)
<kay> No, we just code and remote work on Unix and Linux :p
<DaBlade> I like it on the desktop
<Diablo-D3> I dont like the trash link on the bar
<shiv> does this mean anything /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop' is malformatted
<Diablo-D3> I removed it becayse its wasting space
<shiv> malformatted?
<kay> bye
<kay> Taking sleep...
<Diablo-D3> shiv: it means its a broken file
<Diablo-D3> night kay
<shiv> hmm
<kkathman> Ive gotten used to, in ubuntu, trying to have virtually nothing on the desktop, and more in the bottom two panels, which keeps things accessible when Im running applications. That way I dont constantly have to move windows to get to something
<kkathman> so whats new Diablo-D3  anything good goin on?
<Diablo-D3> nope
<Diablo-D3> and I seem to be having the trashcan discussion in #kde-devel
<KaiL> I guess that's an endless one
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> I imagine, like many things, its a matter of preference...you should be able to like create an icon on the screen and link it to the trash I'd think
<mrmanic> I don't use the trash
<gdh> Is Riddell around tonight? :)
<gdh> I've found a stupid bug in the kmail package in kubuntu
<transgress> ?
<kkathman> uh oh
<mrmanic> my kmail keeps crashing
<kkathman> I dont use kmail so I dont know 
<gdh> Thanks to till on #kolab, the KMail.desktop shouldn't have 'Hidden=true'
<gdh> since it stops Kontact's Kolab client support from working
<mrmanic> things really don't like it when there isn't any room in your home directory
<transgress> kolab?
<Riddell> gdh: hello
<gdh> Evening :)
<gdh> [23:22]  *till* Feel free to tell him to ping me, or something, in case it's unclear.
<gdh> [23:22]  *till* I would love to know who thought it was a good idea to do that.
<transgress> what is kolab?
<Riddell> hmm, how come it stops the Kolab client from working?
<gdh> Riddell: /msg till :)
<mrmanic> transgress: a groupware server.
* Riddell hides
<transgress> ah i see
<gdh> heheh :))
<till> Riddell: Heya.
<gdh> <wave>
<Riddell> hi till 
<till> Riddell: Let me guess, you meant to disable KMail in favour of Kontact?
<Riddell> till: that's the one
<transgress> yeah why is that?  kontact is way overkill... i had to add that crap to my menu
<till> Riddell: Ok, that was not the way to do it. :)
<gdh> till: Haven't you heard that all-in-one giant apps are better than single-purpose ones? :)
<transgress> kmail being that crap
<kakalto> does anyone here use kitchensync?
<transgress> gdh: you meant transgress huh?
<Riddell> till: how come it stops the kolab client from working?
<gdh> transgress: no...
<mrmanic> kakalto: do you mean multisynk?
<kakalto> no, I mean the kitchensync
<transgress> gdh: oh... well it would've answered my question quite well... in a sarcastic tone
<till> Riddell: you disabled KMail (and it's part) from providing the ResourceBackend servicetype.
<Riddell> gosh
<till> Riddell: proko2 has a dcopkontact.desktop which does things properly.
<mrmanic> kakalto: i've tried, but I don't get it working successfully.
<Riddell> till: what's proko2?
<till> Riddell: the name of the branch for Project Kolab 2
<till> Riddell: Where they did the same thing.
<kakalto> mrmanic, I was just wondering what it does...
<gdh> transgress: I'm too nice for that =)
<Riddell> right
<till> Riddell: Properly. ;)
<kakalto> like, you wash dishes in it?
<mrmanic> kaka
<mrmanic> er
<kakalto> :)
<mrmanic> kakalto: it's a sync engine, I think
<kakalto> right
<till> Riddell: Want me to mail you that? Can you guys maybe provide an updated package somehow?
<mrmanic> kakalto: it uses plugins to sync with things that have plugins for syncing with them
<mrmanic> for example
<Riddell> till: well we can fix it for the next release
<gdh> I am just happy that for once there /was/ a real problem with the dist rather than just me being a fucktard =)
<Riddell> till: e-mailing it would be good
<kakalto> gdh :)
<till> Riddell: Will do that, then.
<mrmanic> kakalto: it SHOULD allow syncing between kontact and pocketpc, though currently that doesn't work for me.
<kakalto> ahk
<till> Riddell: At least you are now aware that kolab support is completely broken. :)
<Riddell> gdh: there are many more problems I can assure you
<till> Riddell: which email?
<Riddell> till: jr@jriddell.org
<gdh> Riddell: Better to know about them than live in ignorant bliss =)
<Riddell> gdh: fancy making a bugzilla entry?
<gdh> Sure, cando...
<mrmanic> kakalto: my confusion was that kitchensync is the engine and multisynk is the program that is used by kontact, I think.
<transgress> would making kmail visible, such as going into control center and adding it back to the panel help?  out of curiousity
<kakalto> ahh
<till> transgress: with the kolab problem?
<transgress> yes
<transgress> or is this a compilation thing
<gdh> Riddell: Done... 10744
<till> transgress: No, that would not help.
<till> transgress: The desktop file needs to be changed, it has a wrong line in it.
<till> Riddell: sent.
<transgress> k
<till> gdh: Thanks for helping to track this down, i'm logging out of your box, nuke the account. :)
<Riddell> ah, NoDisplay.  interesting
<gdh> no worries, happy I could, er, 'help' :)
<Tezkah> so if I turn my laptop screen off
<Tezkah> and turn it back on
<Tezkah> it comes back as garbled X
<till> Cheerio, kunbutus.
<Tm_T> hmm, my apache give only 404 =)
<mrmanic> better your apache than your bank account :\
<gdh> Hm, just found another bug, but this one's in 'regular' kmail - no groupware shiz :) 
<gdh> Should I report to kubuntu bugzilla or kde.org ?
<Tm_T> hahaa, user error
<Tm_T> apche up and running nicely
<Tm_T> now if I can run blog ...
<transgress> gdh: what bug?
<GameCat> hi
<transgress> yo
<simplee> okay, another question now, i got the drive for the card installed and saying installed ndis drivers: bcwml5 driver present, hardware present
<gdh> transgress: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10745
<simplee> did ndiswrapper -m and it said "adding " alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modules.conf
<simplee> but no dice
<Diablo-D3> grr wtf
<simplee> so i try sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Diablo-D3> why the hell cant I tab complete packages
<simplee> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<simplee> and get that
<simplee> anybody know :/
<GameCat> i have what may be a silly question; is there any way to make an icon that will automatically mount an nfs share and open konq, like the way CDs are handled?
<gdh> GameCat: Likely you need to add a line to /etc/fstab especially with the 'user' option - that's what allows normal users to mount a drive
<GameCat> gdh: I have fstab set up fine, user can mount the nfs share from a console
<GameCat> I just want to know if i can do it from an icon
<gdh> GameCat: How about right click on desktop -> Create New ->  Link To Device -> NFS
<transgress> simplee: ndiswrapper -l
<gdh> then change the Device tab ?
<simplee> yeah
<transgress> what's it say?
<simplee> i'm not on kubuntu right now
<GameCat> gdh: ah, I'll give that a go, thanks
<simplee> installed ndis drivers:
<simplee> bcmwl5 driver present, hardware present
<transgress> hold
* simplee puts on muzak
<simplee> okay (:
<transgress> simplee: you get the package for ndiswrapper?
<simplee> yeah used it and everything
<simplee> ndiswrapper-utils
<simplee> got it to install the drive
<Hussam> is there a program simmilar to vmware for linux but for free?
<simplee> added the wlan0 alias to ndiswrapper 
<simplee> and it said it _should_ be up and running
<simplee> if not, then do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<simplee> so i did that, and got that error
<gdh> Hussam: qemu
<nmorse> right, so kdevelop -setup seems to be missing more than a few things
<nmorse> that I can't find
<nmorse> SGML2HTML? Where is it? No package named it like in Debian
<nmorse> Scratch that, it's been renamed to sgmltools-lite
<KaiL> mepisman: mepis user or mepis developer?
<foodcoman> I sure wish I had more time to spend in channel.
<foodcoman> Has anyone of you played with the IVTV stuff for Hauppauge and Myth TV?
<gdh> Nah I use proper digital stuff, not analogue encoders :)
<foodcoman> If one where to go DTV what devices and sofware for (k)Ubuntu would be a great choice?
<gdh> I don't think there are any packaged DVB viewer apps in Ubuntu
<simplee> hm
<gdh> KaxTV etc.
<gdh> There's 'kvdr' but that need a full-feature DVB card (200 EUR) etc.
<foodcoman> US is a bit behind in the Digital realm I believe!  Especially with the Broadcast Flag issues!
<gdh> Nice to see that shit got thrown out :)
<gdh> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/05/07/broadcast_flag_shot_down/
<GameCat> http://news.com.com/2061-10796_3-5706070.html?part=rss&tag=5706070&subj=news
<GameCat> swap you :)
<foodcoman> Sure was!  I wonder though what the next attack is?  They aren't going to give up that easy.  Probably the attack downloader!
<foodcoman> ...downloaders of TV recordings.
<gdh> GameCat: Not surprised :)
<darkaudit> foodcoman: shot down, but now the MPAA wants the congressmen in it's pocket to rewrite the law to bring it back
<gdh> modchips for Xbox, for PC and soon for your TV... 
<GameCat> gdh: nor me, but not impressed either :/
<gdh> fantastic....
* GameCat is glad he's not in america
<transgress> so they are suing the tv downloaders now huh?
<gdh> yes :)
<transgress> well... that sucks... seeing as it's the only way i watch the 3 shows a week that i watch
<foodcoman> transgress: I have not seen a specific example, but because the material is Copyrighted, they will be soon.
<simplee> any idea on the error ;o
<transgress> i thought the mpaa didn't have power over tv
<foodcoman> http://www.eff.org/broadcastflag/
<foodcoman> That still leaves open their ability to attack the suppliers and downloaders.
<transgress> NO!  btefnet is already gone!
<transgress> no!
<sirukin> yeah
<sirukin> I saw that
<sirukin> :[[[
<transgress> good god damn it... now i have to find somewhere else to dl american dad
<foodcoman> or you will all have to start running onion routers.
<foodcoman> =)
<foodcoman> Slow!!!!!!!
<kkathman> rofl transgress
<foodcoman> http://tor.eff.org/index.html
<kkathman> I have serious doubts that the world will go 100% digital in the near future tho
<kkathman> there is simply too much advertising pressure to keep that from happening until the price is competitive for the average family. 
<mrmanic> a buddy of mine got sued for running a tv tracker.
<foodcoman> I have found it necessary to keep it legal from my perspective.  I paid my dues once already.
<foodcoman> Let me just say that it can be one very expensive hobby!
<transgress> mrmanic: that sucks... i got bitched at by my ISP for downloading a movie
<transgress> i'd give my right leg for the woman who sued comcast to win... bet that'd put a cramp in the MPAA's and RIAA's style
* foodcoman was former Drinkordie!
<NTolerance> this non-transparent GAIM systray icon is really cramping my style
<kkathman> I got a new notice in the mail, that a new provider is offering fiber optic broadband..for the same price Im paying now, I can get 15Mb download which works out to 10x faster than what I have today with my DSL
<foodcoman> Smokin fast!
<kkathman> that would mean I could download a movie in like 5 minutes :)
<mrmanic> this is funny
<mrmanic> http://www.monzy.com/intro/drama_lyrics.html
<NTolerance> are you talking about FIOS kkathman 
<NTolerance> ?
<kkathman> NTolerance: yes
<NTolerance> you're a lucky bastard
<NTolerance> i live in the state capital and i can't get that :(
<kkathman> even luckier that my company will just pay for it
<kkathman> seems there has to be a catch tho
<kkathman> but my colleague checked it out and its all legit and you CAN get those speeds
<foodcoman> I came from DSL and Cable has made getting Linux distro, Package updates, Packages and VPN a dream.
<kkathman> I get reasonable speed on my DSL, but 15Mb is like WOW
<NTolerance> brb
<kkathman> most people around here get 500 or 768 down and around 128 up....I currently get 1.5Mb down and 384 up
<foodcoman> I would like a touch more up for VPN to make Remote desktop sessions for server administration a little faster!
<gdh> UK average is now 1M/256.... but 15M down - cool :)
<pussfeller> i got like 1100 both ways
<gdh> da fonk :)
<gdh> would happily sacrifice download for more up
<pussfeller> i notice they are capping emule upstream tho
<gdh> don't give a shit about p2p, a good news feed is much more fun
<gdh> and nzb's make it a piece of piss
<foodcoman> hahaha, gdh you subscribe to a feed and uudecode most of your stuff.  I used to long ago!
<pussfeller> im sooo glad to be away from comcast and their shitty 30K up
<pussfeller> lousy narcs to boot
<foodcoman> Many of the readers automate the pieces nicely now.
<gdh> foodcoman: no, www.newzbin.com. download nzb, tell 'nzbget' to get it. come back in a few hours.
<gdh> none of the 'download a million article headers' bollocks.
<pussfeller> i used to use nget, but roadrunners news support sucked
<gdh> true that many ISP news services suck, I guess we're quite lucky
<gdh> plus I have access to others from work, etc. so can proxy through them
<GameCat> I use easynews
<GameCat> my isp barely HAS a news server
<GameCat> what are these readers of which you speak? anyone got a fave?
<foodcoman> Comcast is getting their service from Giganews  1 or 2 gig per month with your cable account.
<GameCat> thats a good idea, saves them having to admin the bugger themselves
<gdh> I don't use a reader, just newzbin.com (or http://alt.binaries.nl if you can't afford 50p per week) and 'Grabit' for windows or nzbget for *IX
<shiv> is anybody able to install this http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23981
<foodcoman> Somebody was talking about a small fast one, that was not part of the repositories.
<GameCat> gdh: ah right, the easynews interface is terrific for web, I was thinking more of a desktop client
<foodcoman> PAN will work though.
<shiv> how do i move the trash can to desktop?
<GameCat> 50p? you have to be in the UK :)
<gdh> GameCat: PayPal :)
<GameCat> hehe
<gdh> shiv: lame, but create a shortcut to "trash:/" ?
<foodcoman> Can KDE be told not to use the Trash at all?
<gdh> ok you wont get the two different icons for 'full trash' and 'empty trash'..
<GameCat> thats where I am anyway, but I buy my usenet in US$ as it happens
<foodcoman> Starwars is about a week out eh?
<crimsun> yep
<sproingie> Star Wars Episode 3: Closure For Disgruntled Fans
<foodcoman> I was in line the opening day for the 1st one.  I was about 10.  My older brother took me.
<crimsun> I'm not falling for that hype again
<foodcoman> I will wait till it all chills out then go see it.  It better than watching a chick flick with my wife!  hehehe
<sproingie> i guess GL started butchering SW the year after it was released
<sproingie> 1978 star wars holiday special
<sproingie> even GL is ashamed of that one
<foodcoman> That special probably became the concept for SpaceBallz
<foodcoman> hehe
<GameCat> no way - the man has no shame - have you *seen* phantom menace??
<Kortor> is it bad if, while booting, 'Setting sensors limit' fails?
<sproingie> the only difference is that he had shame then
<sirukin> the worst was the show about the family living with ewoks
<sproingie> it bears noting that the best movie of the series, empire strikes back, was NOT directed by GL
<GameCat> sirukin: glad I missed that
<transgress> anyone know of a howto on setting up sensors in kubuntu?
<sirukin> I never knew GL had aspergers
<GameCat> transgress: isn't it the same as everywhere else? just run sensors-detect in a konsole?
<sirukin> ASSBURGERS!
<sirukin> I love /.
<sproingie> and sirukin has tourettes :)
<GameCat> transgress: unless it's a thinkpad
<transgress> it's not a thinkpad... i didn't know it was that simple though since i've never bothered with it heh
* sproingie bemoans bothersome breezy breakage
<crimsun> keyword: breezy
<crimsun> you know full well it's going to be broken for another couple months
<transgress> GameCat: what package is that in?  i don't have it
<GameCat> ah right - don't ever do it on a thinkpad - the probing fucks up the firmware on some models, needing a factory reset to get booting again
<foodcoman> Time to get the weekend started!  Kids to feed, wife to satisfy..... Oh the work never ends.  Be good people and.......Behave while I'm gone!
<foodcoman> hehehe
<sproingie> yep.  gotta downgrade now
<foodcoman> sorry.
<foodcoman> Later!
<sirukin> haha
<transgress> probably need to install lm-sensors huh?  heh
<sproingie> i'll probably just ride it out.  i can still log in and run most of kde
<GameCat> lm-sensors - Utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors
<GameCat> transgress: pay attention :)
<sproingie> stuff disappears off the panel randomly, but i can still run it :)
<sproingie> i prefer to ride out the bleeding edge til i can't boot no more :)
<transgress> ah well that was simple... guess i gotta reboot now
<GameCat> transgress: why?
<transgress> well i figure it's easier than hand modprobing those modules
<GameCat> ah right
<gdh> you ain't in redmond anymore :)
<transgress> it's too true
<transgress> but i'm still lazy nevertheless
<transgress> actually it appears to have loaded them for me... so umm... what's something to test it with?
<GameCat> I'm more of a "reboot only if you absolutely have to" type - I'd do the modprobes :)
<GameCat> ksensors
<transgress> i hate rebooting
<transgress> okay well umm... there is nothing showing in ksensors...
<GameCat> did you tell it where to read from?
<transgress> well no... i haven't used sensors before... i only recently got linux on a system that has them
<sproingie> i dont think the sensors have ever worked for me
* sproingie ponders just disabling them in the boot
<GameCat> ah right - sensors-detect will have told you what it found, config ksensorts to read those values
<GameCat> that always worked okay for me - beyond that, I'm no help ;/
<transgress> k
<transgress> i don't see a section for adding that stuff on ksensors...
<transgress> just stuff about uptime, ram, cpu load
<GameCat> no properties dialogs?
<transgress> in the properties
<transgress> i don't see much of crap
<transgress> under system information i see CPU Speed, CPU State, RAM Used, Swap used, Up Time... and then in preferences i see update intervals
<GameCat> hang on I'll install it
<gdh> feh
<gdh> so much for sensors-detect :)
<transgress> well it detected my stuff... loaded modules for it... not sure of the problem... 
<nmorse> hey, crimsun, can you help me with a sound problem?
<bdmp> I am trying to set up wireless on an averatec 3200.  can someone give me some idea of how to do that?
<transgress> bdmp: x86 or amd64?
<GameCat> transgress: i can't get ksesnsors to display anything on here either
<bdmp> x86
<nmorse> My ali m5451 sound card has all of its modules loaded, but I still get no sound. I tried setting all the volumes with alsamixer, alsamixergui, and kmix
<nmorse> Nothing seems to help
<nmorse> Do you guys have the i2whatever sensors module installed?
<transgress> is averatec 3200 the wireless card or computer?
<transgress> nmorse: yes
<bdmp> the comp it has a built in wireless card
<bdmp> Gemtek (Broadcom) wireless lan driver/MSI Ralink Driver
<transgress> bdmp: k... well ima give you a link for how to do it on amd64... follow those directions except for the steps that say something about changin x86 to amd64
<bdmp> I have 3 guides of how to set it up on 3 different distros but I always get lost and mess stuff up so i thought I would ask
<transgress> bdmp: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowtoUseNdiswrapperOnAmd64Ubuntu
<bdmp> can you explain the concept of what I would do. just basically
<GameCat> transgress:  I had to do the modprobes manually, then rerun ksensors and got a new config page with the sensors on - it works here - check your modprobes 
<transgress> bdmp: that's worked for just about everyone i've sent to it... just don't change the files... should be as easy as make deb from the ndiswrapper source, install the .deb's, install the drivers for your wireless to ndiswrapper, modprobe ndiswrapper, and that's about it
<transgress> GameCat: they are in lsmod
<bdmp> ok
<GameCat> transgress: fair enough - I wonder why they aren't showing then
<transgress> FATAL: Error inserting i2c_isa (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-isa.ko): Operation not permitted
<transgress> that might be the problem
<GameCat> sudo the modprobe
<transgress> oh
<transgress> yeah
<transgress> shh
<GameCat> hehe
<transgress> still no temps
<GameCat> I do that a lot - still getting used to not having a root shell
<GameCat> in that case, I'm stumped m8, sorry
<transgress> perhaps i should try smbus instead of isa
<transgress> dunno if it will make a difference on working or not... but that's the only option i wasn't sure off
<GameCat> maybe - i use it here
<transgress> isa or smbus?
<GameCat> smbus
<nmorse> 'passwd root' works for making a root account and therefore root shells
<GameCat> nmorse: yeah, but I'm trying to get used to the way (k)ubuntu does it - I like the idea behind the locking out of root
<GameCat> also, sudo -i gives you a temp root shell
<GameCat> still, i try to avoid it :)
<transgress> that changed absolutely nothing
<GameCat> transgress: bummer
<transgress> yeah but who wants a root account when sudo is so awesome
<GameCat> sorry I can't be more help
<transgress> sudo -s
<transgress> GameCat: it's all good
<GameCat> transgress: want a screenshot of it working? :)
<transgress> maybe that reboot will do it
<transgress> lol sure
<GameCat> aye
<transgress> reboot got my video card kicking
<bdmp> transgress: what information am I supposed to change in this command? apt-get install build-essential fakeroot linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Tm_T> jauuu
<Tm_T> bah, can't do even simple mysql stuff =)
<bdmp> nevermind. I got it. I had kynaptic open
<transgress> bdmp: you aren't
<transgress> bdmp: except add an sudo in front of apt-get
<transgress> oh
<transgress> yeah that'll do it
<bdmp> it wouldn't work but then i realized I had knyaptic open
<bdmp> yeah
<bdmp> on another topic, I have a mounted usb hard drive but i can't write of delete files. the permissions must be wrong.  How do I change them?
<transgress> bdmp: what format is the usb drive?  ntfs?
<bdmp> fat32
<transgress> umm then yeah it's probably just the permissions
<GameCat> look at /etc/fstab
<bdmp> i was in the ubuntu forums and they said their usb devices automount, but mine don't so i had to oldfashioned mount it. does yours auto mount in kubuntu?
<GameCat> transgress: you can also try looking for your sesnors with ksysguard - that is installed :)
<GameCat> they show up in there for me here
<gdh> Yeh... when I plug a USB key in, an icon appears on the desktop
<gdh> same with CD-ROMs
<bdmp> no way
<bdmp> not me 
<bdmp> what can I do?
<GameCat> bdmp: same here, pops up an icon
<bdmp> damn
<bdmp> maybe before i start messing with permissions I should get that fixed
<bdmp> i installed mandriva LE2005 and that wouldn't even see my usb
<bdmp> so i tried kubuntu. so far Ilike this much better.
<GameCat> transgress: also, try "sensors" in a konsole
<transgress> transgress@freebox:~$ sensors
<transgress> No sensors found!
<KaiL> did you ever run "sensors-detect"?
<KaiL> (as root)
<transgress> yes
<transgress> and it detected them
<GameCat> most odd
<transgress> i actually still have that shell open if you'd like to see in #flood or something...
<KaiL> Socket A with VIA KT133 or so? ;)
<transgress> http://pastebin.com/283987
<kanuha> would this command bind control-alt-s to a program?  bind C-M-s /usr/bin/program name
<bdmp> transgress: the faq says to download the source and change file names to amd64 from 1386, but I have i386 and there is a deb on the page. Can i just use the deb?
<transgress> bdmp: i'd still try the source... it seems to work better... 
<transgress> bdmp: but it's ultimately up to you
<bdmp> so download the source. make it a deb and install it?
<KaiL> transgress: oh, you let it wrote the modules into /etc/modules?
<transgress> KaiL: yes
<KaiL> and did you load them manually too?
<transgress> yeah, even though they were already loaded in lsmod i tried modprobing them anyway
<KaiL> # no driver for Winbond W83792D yet
<KaiL> smbus-arp
<KaiL> it87
<KaiL> ...nForce3 
<KaiL> den smbus-arp gibt's hier irgendwie nicht
<KaiL> it87 reicht aber
<transgress> eh to this point i've done fine w/o them... guess i'll just wait and figure this out later
<GameCat> annoying though
<KaiL> uh, lang=EN ;)
<KaiL> smbus-arp doesn't exist, but that doesn't seam to be important, as I can get the interesting information from it87
<gdh> wow I never knew that fanspeed/temp sensor setup was so easy =)
<gdh> mind, I have an old P3 mobo.
<KaiL> gdh: it is since kernel 2.6, as all those modules are in the kernel now  
<KaiL> before you needed to compile them
<gdh> KaiL: I think that's the pain I remember
<KaiL> and with 2.2 you even needed to compile i2c
<KaiL> only problem: to find out, what is the CPU temp sensor
<bdmp> transgress: the next step says "Change the i386 to amd64 in all of them. After that go back to the ndiswrapper-version directory and make deb, and then dpkg -i ndiswrapper*amd64.deb." how do I make deb?
<KaiL> bdmp: ndiswrapper on amd64 is useless afair
<bdmp> i don't have amd64
<transgress> bdmp: remember i said to skip all the steps that said to cahnge to amd64
<KaiL> or are there now win64 drivers? ;)
<transgress> KaiL: no it isn't... mine is running fine
<bdmp> i didn't chage the file names
<transgress> bdmp: then make deb
<transgress> and dpkg -i ndiswrapper*.deb
<bdmp> i just left that in as context so you could tell where i was
<KaiL> transgress: you had the success to find a win64 driver?
<transgress> KaiL: yeah... w/o a bit of trouble
<KaiL> or does it use the 32bit ones?
<transgress> hold
<bdmp> how do I make deb, is  what i want to ask?
<transgress> KaiL: http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/drivers.php <-- 64bit
<transgress> bdmp: "make deb"
<bdmp> make deb and then the file name?
<transgress> nope
<transgress> just make deb
<bdmp> I am really new at this. I don't get it. in the command line type make deb with no file name?
<transgress> yes
<transgress> yes
<transgress> yes
<GameCat> make deb
<GameCat> like that 
<bdmp> I got "bdmp@chibi:~$ make deb
<bdmp> make: *** No rule to make target `deb'.  Stop.
<bdmp> "
* GameCat shuts the hell up
<transgress> bdmp: what is your pwd?
<transgress> GameCat: 10 to 1 odds that he is in the wrong directory
<bdmp> yeah I am
<bdmp> pwd?
<transgress> hehe
<transgress> it's a command... 
<gdh> pwd = current directory
<gdh> type 'pwd' :)
<gdh> don't paste us your login password, etc.
<bdmp> I untared with ark cuz i don't know how to do it in the command line
<transgress> bdmp: just do a cd .. and i think it will put you in the right dir
<transgress> as long as it is untared and has a directory it should be fine
<bdmp> got it. thanks
<bdmp> it made two debs. is that normal?
<bdmp> utils and moduals
<transgress> yes
<bdmp> ok
<transgress> that's why you put the * in there
<transgress> dpkg -i ndiswrapper*.deb will take care of it
<bdmp> ok so i install both
<bdmp> oh
<transgress> yeah but unless i'm forgetting it will take care of both of them if you use the wildcard
<transgress> wow... some people amaze me... if you smoke pot they think you'll do anything... like methadone... i'm like wtf... i don't even take tylenol
<gdh> ... and now Bob with the weather....
<transgress> ha
<transgress> that line makes me think of bill hicks
<GameCat> ah, sweet departed bill
<gdh> Bill Hicks is an overrated twat.
<transgress> gdh: you wanna die tonight?
<gdh> Ooh I brought out the Klingon in you :)
<gdh> Good lad, yourself :)
<GameCat> gdh: he who laughs last thinks slowest :)
<gdh> I don't understand why most geeks worship his rattlings on smoking and sex like they're some gospel..
<transgress> heh
<bdmp> so in the faq the guy says "I got the drivers for the broadcom 4360 that came in my HP Pavilion from linuxant  http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/drivers.php they probably have the drivers you need." How do I know which driver I need?
<transgress> i like his views of what was going on in the world...
<transgress> he talked about a lot more than sex and smoking... in fact those were not even his biggest bits
<transgress> i personally liked his ramblings on big bush
<gdh> sure his stand-up's made me laugh, but he seems to have attracted a near-deity status
<KaiL> bdmp: broadcom id boradcom
<KaiL> ei
<bdmp> thanks
<KaiL> bdmp: broadcom is boradcom
<transgress> lol
<bdmp> are you all talking about bill hicks?
<gdh> Or maybe I'm just trolling because I'm bored =)
<transgress> i kind of find that hicks had some of that lenny bruce in him... he would forget the stand up at times on just go off on what was wrong with the world... and that was entertaining... not always funny, but entertaining
<gdh> true, a heartfelt unscripted rant on TV is always great to watch
<gdh> no matter who it's from or what the subject
<transgress> the best thing i ever saw of him was he was doing one of the opening acts... and the crowd kept taunting him... so he just got into this battle of mocking the audience... and the other comics like gave up their time so he could keep going.
<GameCat> I think the thing that makes him fascinating to watch for me is the way that you can *see* that the bad things in the world are causing him pain, and he's doing all he can to make light of it
<GameCat> gives the performances a resonance I've never seen in another comic
<transgress> you just don't see that vigor a lot anymore... in fact, when jon stewart was on crossfire and called tucker carlson a dick... that was one of the closest things i've seen in a while...
<gdh> he's not exactly the Sonny & Cher Show, that's for sure.
<GameCat> hehe
<transgress> GameCat: ever see lenny bruce stuff?
<GameCat> transgress: not that i know of
<transgress> GameCat: you should check him out... another great dead comedian... older than hicks by far
<GameCat> transgress: yeah, I know of him, just never had the chance to hear any
<transgress> like... i like george carlin a lot... and you can tell he puts heart into what he says, but you don't really see him get angry most of the time... hicks got angry... and i like that... anger can show true caring sometimes
<GameCat> indeed
<gdh> K what's the 'group feeling' on Denis Leary? Pale modern copy of Bill hicks?
<GameCat> transgress: bill may have been a comic, and he may have been wrong about the things he said, but I have to respect him for standing up and trying to do something about it
<GameCat> gdh: personally, I'm not a fan
<transgress> eh i'm not actually as big of a fan of him... i wouldn't really even call him a copy... he likes to act angry... and he does seem to focus more on sex and smoking jokes heh...
<GameCat> his heart isn't in it
<gdh> :) he does seem to spread himself around between doing comedy songs, acting and standup
<transgress> i think more of a modern day hicks would be david cross
<transgress> and i just love david cross... he's made me laugh to tears
<transgress> GameCat: you ever listened to any of his standup?
<bdmp> That link that the guy gives in the faq is for amd64 cuz its a faq for amd64 where can i get the i386 one? I read in a different faq where someone used my same comp with a different distro. They said they used the windows drivers from the comps company website. Should I do that or is there some generic driver I should use?
<bdmp> i love david cross too
<GameCat> transgress: never even heard of him - but I'm taking notes :)
<bdmp> watch that dvd "let america laugh"
<transgress> bdmp: that site most likely has the driver from the manufacturers site... linuxant that is... but yeah you can go to that site and get the driver if you really want
<transgress> actaully only watch "let america laugh" after you listen to "shut up you fucking baby" cd
<bdmp> so I want the windows drivers for my specific wireless card?
<GameCat> http://www.geekfantasies.com/
<transgress> because the dvd is about him touring for that cd, but it doesn't have a lot of the jokes
<transgress> bdmp: yes.  that's what ndiswrapper does... it wraps around the windows driver and converts the calls to linux stuff... sort of
<bdmp> "shut up you fucking baby" is a so damn funny 
<bdmp> thanks
<transgress> GameCat: ever see arrested development?  or Scary movie 2? 
<bdmp> is the driver a .exe file? 
<bdmp> that's what i got from the company site
<transgress> bleh
<gdh> the driver will be an .inf with some .sys I expect
<transgress> you have a pavilion huh?
<gdh> unzip it /unpack it
<bdmp> averatec 3200
<transgress> oh
<transgress> umm... yeah well those suck... if unzip won't unzip it then you gotta use wine to run it or find it somewhere else
<bdmp> unzip a .exe file
<bdmp> ok
<gdh> yes, many are self-extracting ZIPs
<transgress> basically they tossed the .inf and .sys files into a self extracting executable OR an installer
<gdh> using linux 'unzip' will often work
<bdmp> cool thanks
<transgress> but if it's the installer, then you can use wine to run it and take it out
<transgress> or if you hate wine like me, then you will find the drivers elsewhere
<gdh> at worst, you'll need to find a windows box to extract the files to
<bdmp> is wine in kubuntu from the start?
<transgress> no
<gdh> no
<transgress> haha david cross was the voice of a marine on halo 2
<transgress> bdmp: ever watch arrested development?
<GameCat> transgress: sorry, was geting munchies - never seen either
<transgress> does updating the repo's for kubuntu work on upgrading the system?  say when breezy is released, if i just changed my repo's to breezy from hoary will that bork my system or work?
<jakepw> so breezy is broken i take it, what are the main issues with it?
<transgress> it's unstable
<jakepw> word
<transgress> *rimshot*
<jakepw> hehe
<jakepw> i just stumbled accross ubuntu, been a gentoo user for a while
<jakepw> compiling takes too long hehe
<transgress> i was using gentoo before ubuntu
<transgress> didn't mind compiling
<jakepw> yeah well my main box was a 500mhz p3 at the time
<transgress> but when i borked my system by going to ~x86 on it, i didn't feel like doing it all again
<jakepw> so it took ages, i still use it as a server os
<transgress> heh
<jakepw> yeah see
<jakepw> i got a new computer
<jakepw> and was like shit, do i want to build this os from scratch again or use my laptop
<simple_> gah
<jakepw> opted for the use, and im quite impressed
<simple_> okay, fresh installed kubuntu again, and tada..everything is fine, driver installed, modprobe ndiswrapper works, wlan0 is there
<transgress> lol\
<transgress> you reinstalled for ndiswrapper?
<simple_> nope
<simple_> just used what it came with
<gdh> people are fantastic =)
<simple_> but now i can't.. like configure the network right
<bdmp> ok, I have to extract the .exe files to get the drivers. Apparently there is a slight difference with the ones that are usually used for my series of comp and my exact model.  Can someone tell me how to extract a .exe file
<gdh> bdmp: see above.
<gdh> unzip or win
<gdh> wine
<simple_> like i can't set up essid and stuff
<simple_> i guess
<simple_> idk :/
<gdh> simple_: 'iwconfig' ?
<transgress> man iwconfig
<gdh> or probably kwifimanager ?
<simple_> yes
<bdmp> unzip is a command line program?
<gdh> it is, yes.
<transgress> yes
<gdh> you'll probably need to apt-get install it
<bdmp> what is the syntax of the command I would use?
<jakepw> rtfm
<gdh> come on, bdmp..
<gdh> try :)
<Tm_T> =)
<bdmp> when i assume something i mess up my comp
<transgress> in help channels we do not hold hands... we point you in the right direction then give you a swift kick in the ass toward the goal
<bdmp> baby steps
<simple_> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<simple_>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00
<simple_>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm
<simple_>           RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B
<simple_>           Power Management:off
<simple_>           Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-10 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
<simple_>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<simple_>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<simple_> ..
<Tm_T> flooood
<simple_> how can i change all that?
<simple_> mainly ESSID:linksys
<simple_> i tried what was it sudo iwconfig wlan0 linksys
<transgress> simple_: YOU MOTHERFUCKER it's called #flood
<bdmp> yeah and then I get a faq that is for a differnt kind of comp and i end up crying
<simple_> four lines ins' a flood
<simple_> isn't*
<Tm_T> =)
<transgress> that was flood
<simple_>  /tear
<transgress> 9 lines are flood
<transgress> is
<transgress> are
<transgress> umm fuck it
<simple_> is a
<simple_> probably
<simple_> over the whole flood thing, any help on how to configure that?
<transgress> try kwifimanager
<simple_> that's like the graphical thing that shows the link signal and stuff?
<gdh> also lets you set parameteres
<simple_> didn't see much to do in there except "detect" or something, and it comes back with nothing
<gdh> like essid /link speed etc.
<simple_> i saw nowhere to set them :/
<transgress> simple_: run as root methinks
<gdh> no button for 'administrator mode' ?
<simple_> nope
<simple_> well, i didn't see one
<transgress> sudo kwifimanager
<simple_> i like the way trangress thinks though, i'll try it
<gdh> simple_: settings -> configuration editor
* transgress thinks about the taste of dead puppies covered in sour cream
<jakepw> lol
<jakepw> damn im hungry now that you mention it
<simple_> oh and everytime i reboot i have to do modprobe ndiswrapper for it to add the wlan0
<simple_> i'd rather not do that everytime
* transgress is actually a vegan
<jakepw> then add it to autoload
<transgress> simple_: add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<jakepw> indeed
<GameCat> vegans don't exist, they are an urban legend
<jakepw> i used to be vegan, couldnt hang
<transgress> vegetarian since 14
<transgress> vegan for a year
<jakepw> thats awesome
<transgress> mostly raw fruits and veges on top of that
<jakepw> im goin back to vedge actually
<transgress> haven't been sick since
<jakepw> its the way to go now days for sure
<transgress> and i was one sick bastard before
<transgress> on that note... i really wish my package from rawfood.com would come in tomorrow
<jakepw> yeah you gotta get the protein or youll get weak, thats what happened to me
<gdh> That could be just due to shit additives + colourings in meat dishes than any problem with eating meat :|
<jakepw> i just cant trust the source of meat anymore
<transgress> jakepw: probably not... it takes an act of god to be protein deficient actually
<GameCat> time I wasn't here, night all
<GameCat> well, it's night here anyway - 3:13 am in fact
* GameCat waves
<shiv> I am still not able to install this http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23981
<shiv> anybody here to help plz?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> ok, you downloaded that package?
<Tm_T> save it into your homedir
<shiv> ok
<shiv> done
<Tm_T> ok, then uncompress it
<shiv> done
<Tm_T> now, go into that dir in Konsole
<shiv> ok
<Tm_T> then enter those lines from that web page
<Tm_T> copy both lines and just paste 'em into konsole
<Tm_T> any questions?
<shiv> I thought I had to unzip the package to this directory /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus
<Tm_T> :)
<shiv> what?
<Tm_T> nothing, it works now?
<shiv> am i not suppose to do that?
<Tm_T> well, we actually sort of done it
<kkathman> evening all:
<Tm_T> but with one step between
<Tm_T> kkathman <3
* kkathman has had a big margarita and especially happy now :0
<kkathman> lol
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> you drunken sailor
<kkathman> yeah like one margarita is gonna do that :)
<kkathman> its was big, but not THAT big
<Tm_T> kkathman: "one" is 1-99 ;p
<shiv> this is what my command looks like $ /home/shiv/Desktop/kubuntu-servicemenu-alternate-1.2/kubuntu-servicemenu-alternate-1.2/$ sudo cp kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop/usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus
<shiv> I don't think its right
<kkathman> well yah its like a double for sure :)
<Tm_T> shiv: heh
<shiv> i am new to this command line
<shiv> I hae no clue
<Tm_T> shiv: sudo cp kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop
<Tm_T> try that one
<Tm_T> ok?
<shiv> cp: cannot stat `kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop': No such file or directory
<shiv> :(
* kkathman needs something new to explore
<shiv> I am struggling with this since 2 hours
<Tm_T> shiv: hmm, first "cd ~/desktop"
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> where you have those files?
<shiv> hiv@ubuntu:~$ cd ~/desktop
<shiv> bash: cd: /home/shiv/desktop: No such file or directory
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$
<shiv> ??
<Tm_T> yes I saw that coming
<kkathman> Tm_T how did it go with Koffice ?
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, as far as I tested, it's ok
<kkathman> better than Open Office
<Tm_T> shiv: where you extracted that package?
<kkathman> ??
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe
<shiv> on the desktop
<Tm_T> I don't really use office stuff =)
<kkathman> you try Kexi and Krita?
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, both ok
<Tm_T> shiv: extract them into your home dir
<shiv> and I also copied in the usr/share/apps/konqi folder
<shiv> ok
<kkathman> so did you apt-get them or download them from the kde site?
<Tm_T> kkathman: I compiled from svn =)
<Tm_T> whole Koffice
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> kewl
<shiv> u mean /home and not /home/shiv
<kkathman> where'd you get it
<Tm_T> shiv: I mean /home/shiv
<shiv> ok
<Tm_T> kkathman: http://developer.kde.org/source/anonsvn.html
<shiv> done
<Tm_T> shiv: now, in Konsole, "cd ~"
<Tm_T> and then try again that sudo cp I gave
<smouche> hey kkathman, Tm_T, how are you/
<smouche> ?
<Tm_T> smouche <3
<shiv> is this how it should look? shiv@ubuntu:~$ cd ~
<Tm_T> shiv: yes
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> just to be sure
<shiv> but nothing happens after that
<smouche> Tm_T, heh heh, I've been wanting to thank you for the tip about figlet -- I thought you were messing with me
<shiv> when i hit enter
<smouche> it's pretty cool!
<Tm_T> shiv: nothing meant to happen
<smouche> ;-)
<shiv> oh ok
<Tm_T> smouche: =)
<shiv> let me see then
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ cd ~
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop
<shiv> cp: cannot stat `kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop': No such file or directory
<shiv> :(
<Tm_T> oh sorry
<kkathman> I cant figure that all out Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: I explain it to you in a moment
<Tm_T> shiv: is it in two lines?
<shiv> no
<Tm_T> ok
<shiv> i single line
<Tm_T> "sudo cp kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus"
<shiv> just what i copied and pasted'
<Tm_T> my mistake
<shiv> same answer
<Tm_T> hmm, then "cd kubuntu-servicemenu" and hit tab before enter
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ cd kubuntu-servicemenu-alternate-1.2
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~/kubuntu-servicemenu-alternate-1.2$
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> and NOW do that copy thing :)
<Tm_T> phew
<bdmp> how do i tell if KWifiManager recognizes my card? I installed and everything seemed to go well.  I am moving today and my newplace has wireless but where I am now doesn't. Is there a way to tell if the card is recognized?
<bdmp> with out a wireless connection?
<Tm_T> shiv: ehm
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~/kubuntu-servicemenu-alternate-1.2$ sudo cp kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus
<shiv> cp: cannot stat `kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop': No such file or directory
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~/kubuntu-servicemenu-alternate-1.2$
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> aha!
<kkathman> evenin Tezkah 
<Tm_T> shiv: type ls
<Tezkah> hey kkathman, how's things?
<Tm_T> kkathman: are you ready to rumble?
<kkathman> good Tezkah :)
<kkathman> Tm_T yes
<kkathman> lets doit
<shiv> ~/kubuntu-servicemenu-alternate-1.2$ ls
<shiv> kubuntu-servicemenu-alternate-1.2
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~/kubuntu-servicemenu-alternate-1.2$
<Tezkah> I installed GNOME
<Tezkah> its good to have a backup, I guess
<Tm_T> shiv: so copy that then
* Tezkah doens't want to start a flame war
<Tm_T> ...?
<kkathman> Tezkah:  but it is :)
<Tm_T> shiv: ok, "cd kubuntu-servicemenu-alternate-1.2" =)
<Tezkah> I cant get XFCE to work though
<Tm_T> kkathman: ok, make new dir, let's say, ~/kde-svn
<shiv> done
<Tm_T> shiv: hmm, type ls
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~/kubuntu-servicemenu-alternate-1.2/kubuntu-servicemenu-alternate-1.2$ ls
<shiv> kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop  kubuntu-servicemenu.sh
<shiv> one line
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> well, do that sudo cp thing now :p
<Tm_T> shiv: and don't try dcc chat with me
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> kkathman: you're still alive?
<Tezkah> has anyone tried installing XFCE on a kubuntu install?
<Tm_T> Tezkah: hmm, maybe?
<Tezkah> see, it installed fine
<Tezkah> but when I log into it via KDM
<Tm_T> but?
<Tezkah> nothing shows up
<Tezkah> the panel does not load
<shiv> should I write that command after this line shiv@ubuntu:~/kubuntu-servicemenu-alternate-1.2/kubuntu-servicemenu-alternate-1.2$
<Tezkah> and I can't open any of the settings programs
<Tm_T> shiv: yes
<Tezkah> they just cause the screen to redraw
<Tm_T> Tezkah: ehm, strange...
<Tezkah> yeah, very strange
<Tezkah> I'm trying to reinstall the xfce4 package
<Tm_T> :)
<transgress> Tezkah: you try running xfce w/o kdm"?
<Tm_T> or stick with KDE ;)
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~/kubuntu-servicemenu-alternate-1.2/kubuntu-servicemenu-alternate-1.2$ $ sudo cp kubuntu-servicemenu.desktop /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus
<shiv> bash: $: command not found
<kkathman> yep Im  here Tm_T :)
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~/kubuntu-servicemenu-alternate-1.2/kubuntu-servicemenu-alternate-1.2$
<Tezkah> haha, yeah, sticking with KDE is the other option
<Tezkah> peovvly qill
<Tezkah> probably will
<transgress> until ubuntu i always used blackbox
<transgress> but now i use gnome on my lappy and kde on my desk
<kkathman> Tezkah: only reason to run XFCE is if your resources are low
<Tm_T> shiv: now I really don't know what you've done =)
<shiv> ;(
<Tm_T> kkathman: ok, go into that dir you just made
<shiv> plz don't say that
<Tm_T> shiv: I'll help ya, just wait a minute
<transgress> oh don't worry... you can only destroy things beyond repair to a certain point
<Tm_T> kkathman: and in there, run  "svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/koffice"
<transgress> hey what's a program that will rip cd's to ogg or flac?
<kkathman> what directory Tm_T :)
<kkathman> ok hold on I gotta go back and catch up
<bdmp> I am in stalling wireless and the faq told me i needed 2 files .sys and .inf. Then it says to run "sudo ndiswrapper -i ''driver''.inf (where ''driver'' is the driver's name)." But it doesn't say what to do with the other file.  Am I supposed to run that command with both files?
<Tm_T> kkathman: =)
<kkathman> ok I made the directory, so I run that command up there?
<Tm_T> yes
<transgress> bdmp: you just make sure it is there
<transgress> bdmp: in the same dir as the other file... 
<Tm_T> kkathman: and you notice that you don't have svn, right?
<bdmp> it is but its on the desktop. is that ok?
<kkathman> no I dont that I know of
<transgress> bdmp: it's just fine
<transgress> svn is for the bleeding edge right?
<bdmp> ok the faq says"do 'sudo ndiswrapper -m' if this goes through you should be able to go into System-Administration-Networking in the gnome menu (i'd imagine kwifimanager or whatever can do it in kde, and i'd appreciate confirmation on that) and see the wireless card. If it did not you may need to check the driver." it seems fine but KiwifiManager doesn't see it. I don't think.
<kkathman> says svn not a valid command
<Tm_T> kkathman: so apt-get svn then
<kkathman> ok
<transgress> bdmp: ndiswrapper -l ... does that give any errors?
<transgress> bdmp: and did you sudo modprobe ndiswrapper already?
<bdmp> bcmwl5a driver present, hardware present
<kkathman> hmm cant find svn :)
<kkathman> in a different repos?
<transgress> svn is subversion isn't it?
<bdmp> actually I think i missed that command
<transgress> bdmp:  do that real quick like
<bdmp> if i do it now will it mess anything up
<transgress> no
<bdmp> thanks. I am stupid
<transgress> just do it, then run sudo ndiswrapper -m again
<bdmp> it works!
<Tm_T> kkathman: try search it, apt-cache search svn
<transgress> np
<bdmp> Wooo hooo!
<kkathman> Tm_T I did .. lots of different opportunities there
<transgress> what is svn?
<Tm_T> kkathman: subversion-tools ?
<transgress> it is
<transgress> i was right
<transgress> bleh
<transgress> made me feel dumb
<Tm_T> :)
<kkathman> Not there
<kkathman> dunno 
<kkathman> i could start dl things but I dont need the bloat
<transgress> subversion-tools aren't there?
<Tm_T> what?
<Tm_T> then apt-get install subversion
<Tm_T> that'll do it I think
<kkathman> found it
<kkathman> hold
<kkathman> ok its installing koffice now
<Tm_T> eh?
<Tm_T> no, subversion
<Tm_T> ah, now I got it
<Tm_T> it just downloads it ;)
<kkathman> wow big download
<kkathman> so what next? compile?
<transgress> why are you getting koffice?
<kkathman> why not?
<transgress> it's still in alpha isn't it?
<kkathman> somthin to do
<transgress> ah okay
<kkathman> its Friday night, no sex in sight
<Tm_T> transgress: beta and so on
<nmorse> I'm attempting to figure out how to modify a debian build ruleset to switch versions
<transgress> ah okay
* nmorse is thinking it might involve cat, grep, sed, etc.
<Tm_T> kkathman: ok, what's last output?
<Tm_T> (if it's ready)
<kkathman> still installing..on kexi now
<transgress> nmorse: like upgrade your entire version?
<nmorse> Yeah, like build a new gaim package
<Tm_T> kkathman: downloading, you mean ;)
<transgress> nmorse: oh just one package?
<kkathman> downloading then
<kkathman> doc now
<nmorse> Just one package right now
<nmorse> Then I try monodevelop next
<transgress> nmorse: just grab the src.deb from like debian sid or breezy and try compiling it yourself...
<nmorse> Hmm, good idea
<shiv>  and also I want a trash can on my desktop
<nmorse> A trash can on the desktop would be nice
<nmorse> The trash.desktop file makes one appear in GNOME after KDE is installed though
<kkathman> still going Tm_T 
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, it's slow =)
<Tm_T> kkathman: and I downloaded some KDE base stuff too, took all evening =)
<Tm_T> kkathman: and compiling... but it's worth of it
<kkathman> Tm_T Its on kivio now...whats that?
<nmorse> breezy doesn't have a new gaim in it yet
<kkathman> nmorse you can download and compile it from sourceforge
* transgress compiled gnome and kde before
* transgress used gentoo for a while
<Tm_T> kkathman: kivio? it's ...
<Tm_T> kkathman: koffice.kde.org ;p
<nmorse> No you can't, not if you want to make a .deb of it
<Tm_T> nmorse: you can hold gaim and compile it yourself
<Tm_T> I done it so
<kkathman> Tm_T ok I have errors after all that :(
<nmorse> I'm trying to make a .deb though
<Tm_T> kkathman: erors?
<Tm_T> kkathman: shoot me
<kkathman> Fetching external item into 'koffice/admin'
<kkathman> Error validating server certificate for 'https://svn.kde.org:443':
<kkathman>  - The certificate is not issued by a trusted authority. Use the
<kkathman>    fingerprint to validate the certificate manually!
<kkathman> Certificate information:
<Tm_T> ?
<kkathman>  - Hostname: svn.kde.org
<kkathman>  - Valid: from May 11 10:08:21 2005 GMT until May  9 10:08:21 2015 GMT
<kkathman>  - Issuer: SVN, KDE e.V., Nuernberg, Bavaria, DE
<kkathman>  - Fingerprint: e1:e6:41:96:3c:eb:ae:78:e2:73:0d:a2:32:2f:6b:21:13:bf:3d:0f
<kkathman> (R)eject, accept (t)emporarily or accept (p)ermanently?         
<Tm_T> p
<Tm_T> that's not really error :)
<kkathman> well what do I do now?
<Tm_T> p
<kkathman> ?
<Tm_T> accept (p)ermanently
<Tm_T> so p
<kkathman> ok
<Tm_T> ;p
<Tm_T> no, you're not slow =)
<kkathman> Checked out external at revision 413557.
<kkathman> Checked out revision 413213.
<kkathman> kkathman@denise:~/kde-svn$             
<Kortor> Does anyone know if theres any drivers better than ATI's drivers? like open source ones or something? i really wanna play some graphical games... :(
<kkathman> done
<Tm_T> kkathman: ok, "cd koffice"
<nmorse> On a related note, is the Radeon IGP 320M supported by fglrx?
<kkathman> k
<kkathman> done
<Tm_T> kkathman: "make -f Makefile.cvs"
<Tm_T> kkathman: "./configure --enable-debug=full --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`"
<kkathman> kkathman@denise:~/kde-svn/koffice$ make -f Makefile.cvs
<kkathman> This Makefile is only for the CVS repository
<kkathman> This will be deleted before making the distribution
<kkathman> ./admin/cvs.sh: line 33: autoconf: command not found
<bdmp> Any ideas on how to fix an non-functioning usb auto-mount?
<kkathman> *** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!.
<kkathman> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<Tm_T> eh
<kkathman> make[1] : *** [cvs]  Error 1
<kkathman> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<kkathman> kkathman@denise:~/kde-svn/koffice$ 
<kkathman> sorry the makfile didnt work
<Tm_T> kkathman: install autoconf
<Diablo-D3> install autoconf damnit.
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> ok
<Diablo-D3> thats a zero brainer.
<kkathman> Diablo-D3:  shushg
<transgress> you are building kde-svn?  
<Diablo-D3> HRM IT SAYS FOO ISNT INSTALLED, MAYBE I SHOULD INSTALL FOO!!!!!!!!!!!?!?!!!?!!!!oneoneeleven
<Tm_T> transgress: koffice-svn
<transgress> oh
<transgress> can you remove packages with svn?  i've never used it?
<kkathman> hmm... I got an automake not found, but installed it, but now its saying I dont have it :(
<Diablo-D3> is it the right version?
<Diablo-D3> and do you also have unsermake installed?
<kkathman> well crap
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> It says that I need 1.6.1 or newer...so I did an install of 1.9 and it still says I need it :)
<kkathman> hmm
<nmorse> I need to build KOffice 1.4-beta
<kkathman> ok lol.. I had to remove the 1st one so that the 1.9 would take effect
<Tm_T> kkathman: install 1.6.x
<kkathman> its creating now
<Tm_T> great
<kkathman> its 1.9 now
<Tm_T> ok
<nmorse> Does anyone know if Krita actually made it into KOffice 4 though?
<kkathman> but I did a automake install...thats Gtk..duh... had to remove it before the kde version took
<Tm_T> nmorse: well, I use Krita atm
<transgress> what is krita?
* kkathman slaps Diablo-D3  and gives him ice cream  shhhh
<nmorse> Does that mean you have KOffice 1.4 installed?
<kkathman> lol
<Tm_T> transgress: koffice.kde.org
<transgress> it's a lot easier if you tell me though
<Tm_T> nmorse: no, koffice-svn
<nmorse> Okay
<kkathman> Tm_T creating makefile templates
<Tm_T> kkathman: good
<nmorse> So, does Krita's CMYK support work?
<transgress> oh cool, a non gtk art program
<transgress> any good?
<Tm_T> nmorse: dunno, looks like it doesn't handle gimp pics very well
<transgress> as in stability and features
<kkathman> Diablo-D3: did you think that maybe I was giving Tm_T  an update on what I was doing? hehe
<shiv> ok how do I get the trAsh can on desktop?
<nmorse> I doubt it's stable, it's only been in development for 6 years
<Tm_T> transgress: well, no crashes yet =)
<nmorse> That's good
<transgress> and features?
<nmorse> So can I build Krita without trashing the rest of my Koffice install?
<nmorse> I'm interested as my family runs a newspaper
<shiv> it shows here /home/shiv/Desktop but I can't see it on the desktop
<Tm_T> transgress: less features than gimp
<nmorse> And we'd like to use Scribus and the GIMP, but the GIMP doesn't look like CMYK support will ever happen for it
<Tm_T> transgress: try it
<nmorse> And CMYK is what the press takes of course
<nmorse> The GIMP's interface sucks too
<transgress> Tm_T: eh i'm not much good at art in that form... i just like seeing qt programs heh.
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> transgress: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/Krita-Kexi_01.png
<Tm_T> nmorse: hmm, it's ok
<nmorse> Krita is?
<Tm_T> Gimp's interface
<Tm_T> when you get used to it
<nmorse> GIMP's interface is the devil for doing complex photo editing
<nmorse> I use ImageMagick for a lot of crap on its own
<transgress> nice
<nmorse> But Krita looks like it has a great UI, like Adobe InDesign
<nmorse> But less annoying than Adobe Photoshop
<nmorse> InDesign is pretty nice for page layout stuff though, and cheaper than Quark Xpress to boot
<nmorse> But Scribus could take over here with a few more features
<kkathman> Tm_T configuring
<nmorse> okay, svn installed
<nmorse> now to find out how to use it to install krita
<kkathman> nmorse - you try GimpShop? Much better than Gimp
<Tm_T> kkathman: good, after it just "make" and "make install" as usual
<sirukin> I just want the gimp 2.6 on the apt repositories.
<Tm_T> 2.6?
<kkathman> hey Tm_T what Qt lib do I need? do you know off hand?
<nmorse> You mean, that kludge that attempts to imitate Photoshop in the GIMP
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, I think I do
<nmorse> Still doesn't matter for me much, as I can't use it due to lack of CMYK support
<shiv> thanks for your help Tm_T
<shiv> good night al
<nmorse> Anyway to just fetch Krita from SVN?
<nmorse> I don't normally use Subversion
<nmorse> I don't even know where to fetch the files or anythign
<nmorse> s/anythign/anything
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, can't find it right now..
<Tm_T> nmorse: I think the answer is in koffice.kde.org ;)
<kkathman> says headers and libraries not found hmm
<kkathman> libqt3-dev and libqt3-headers?
<Tm_T> I think
<Tezkah> 1.4 beta?
<Tm_T> svn
<nmorse> I have to go
<nmorse> see you guys tomorrow
<Tm_T> hmm, second sleepless night in a row =)
<Tm_T> what a feeling x)
<Tm_T> smouche: hmm, you're too quiet these days
<kakalto> anyone here know much about css?
<kakalto> (as in, webpage css)
<kakalto> oh hang on
<Tm_T> :)
<kkathman> libqt3-mt-dev I think
<kkathman> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<kkathman> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<kkathman> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<Tm_T> so try only "./configure"
<kkathman> Tm_T this is what I entered ./configure --enable-debug=full --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`                                   
<kkathman> same error Tm_T :(
<kkathman> somthing wrong with the prefix
<kkathman> ??
<Tm_T> kkathman: try without prefixes
<Tm_T> 06:58 < Tm_T> so try only "./configure"
<kakalto> does anyone here know much about css?
<sirukin> cascading style sheets or cross-site scripting (xss)?
<kakalto> cascading style sheets
<sirukin> mm
<sirukin> what is there to know?
<kkathman> I did...I just did a ./configure and it gave the same msg
<kakalto> I tried #web and #css, but they won't give me an answer...
<sirukin> that's because they are a bunch of extremist monkies.
<kakalto> I want to know how to stretch an image vertically to the whole page, while keeping aligned to the left, and 2 pixels wide
<kkathman> kakalto what do you need to know about css
<kakalto> I tried stretching height=100%, but it only stretches to 1 page
<kkathman> I use it alot
<nate__> hey, i installed using the physical ethernet on my laptop, now when i go to try to activate my wireless, it says: Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<nate__> how can i enable it?
<kakalto> kkathman, read my last few comments
<kakalto> or PM and I'll explain again
<Tm_T> asl!
<kkathman> pm and explain what you are trying to do
<kkathman> Tm_T I dont think this is right...the prefixes have to be precise I think
<nate__> anyone?
<Tm_T> kkathman: well, that worked allright for me :)
<kkathman> ok well I will just wait then
<kkathman> apparently it isnt ready for prime time..if its that difficult to install lol
<kkathman> no deb pkg at all????? tsk tsk tsk
<verden01> what package do you want to install kkathman ?
<nate____> anyone know why my wireless interface won't show up when i install using the physical interface?
<nate____> i can't activate it
<transgress> the physical interface?
<nate____> eth0
<nate____> like, connected to an ethernet cable
<transgress> oh... but it shows up when you aren't connected to ethernet?
<nate____> no
<nate____> it says that the wireless is an unknown interface
<transgress> it require ndiswrapper?
<nate____> but if i install using the wireless, the physical doesn't show up
<nate____> no transgress, it works out of the box, worked last install
<transgress> hmm
<transgress> k try this... let it find the wireless... then after you get it installed, add the module for your ethernet to /etc/modules
<nate____> transgress, hmmm, mmkay
<nate____> i don't get it, the wireless modules are loaded
<nate____> no way i'm reinstalling
<transgress> umm
<transgress> iunoi
<nate____> brb
<transgress> wth does he keep adding more underscores to his name
<phxguy> Anyone here familiar with KXDocker
<transgress> that guy over there... he is
<Tm_T> can't wait when I have my own blog =)
<nate____> yeah, /etc/network/interfaces was the solution
<transgress> live ya learn
<nate____> yep
<transgress> write a wiki nate____ 
<nate____> i should add a wiki
<nate____> heh
<nate____> jinx! you owe me a coke
* transgress throws a coke at your head
* nate____ gets knocked senseless
<nate____> does gnome use gnomesu?
<transgress> uh... iuno
<nate____> gksudo
<nate____> mmkay, i'm out
<nate____> v55
<_edd> Just wanted to say 'kudus'.  Hadn't installed Debian "fresh" in a few years, and mostly restricted myself to woody netboot cd and whatever else we had before.
<_edd> But kubuntu is way nicer on this brandnew Dell box in front of me ...
<_edd> Well done!
<Tm_T> :)
<_edd> Uhhh. If I could spell I'd even say "kudos"  :-/
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> thats spelled right
<_nate> anyone know if windows media player 9 for osx works in linux?
<_nate> just out of morbid curiosity
<Diablo-D3> I highly doubt it
<verden01> hey
<Diablo-D3> theres no fbsd abi compatibility layer for linux-ppc
<_nate> apparently not
<_nate> just found out it doesn't work from someone else, something about different binary types
<Diablo-D3> _nate: abi means application binary interface
<_nate> not that i'd really want it, i just wanted to know if it worked, so i could install it and laugh
<_nate> ok Diablo-D3 
<Diablo-D3> _now_ I bet if you hack the binary enough and provide all the correct fallbacks for osx functions/libraries, you could get it to run on fbsd-ppc
<verden01> does anyone have trouble ejecting CD's or DVD's ?
<Diablo-D3> verden01: only when gamim decides to not let go of the cd
<Diablo-D3> verden01: a killall -9 gamin_server usually fixes that
<verden01> cool
<verden01> sudo
<luke_> hey all
<luke_> whats the dev path to a ps/2 mouse?
<Diablo-D3> /dev/input/mice is what you want
<luke_> cool thanks
<da_bon_bon> anyone from india out here ?
<luke_> how many times do you have to ask that?
<Bicchi> does anyknow knows how to setup gaim and guifications.
<loren> nope :9
<loren> i'd just change your config.list file and apt-get it
<Bicchi> there is not popup window using guifications.
<luke_> bicchi: have you got gaim?
<Bicchi> yes
<Bicchi> and guifications shows in the plugin section also. its also loaded.
<Bicchi> i have both things installed.
<luke_> whats your problem ?
<Bicchi> i am not sure if it has to do that i use dual monitors
<da_bon_bon> luke_: i really want the kubuntu cd :
<da_bon_bon> :)
<Bicchi> when a user logs in, i do not see the notification by the popup window
<luke_> gaim > tools > preferences > plugins > select the guifications box, that'll turn it on
<luke_> da_bon_bon: get it then :p
<Bicchi> i just said that i have it loaded
<da_bon_bon> luke_: i think u know of my net :)
<luke_> haha oh yeah
<luke_> get the ubuntu cd shipped to you then install kubuntu off that
<luke_> bicchi: play around with the guifications options then
<Bicchi> i also noticed that under ~/.gaim/guifications/themes/          i do not have any themes.
<da_bon_bon> luke_: thats still 100 mb.. and, shipit is slow for india :)
<amaro> What's a good FTP program?
<da_bon_bon> gftp
<luke_> bicchi: the themes should come with guifications
<luke_> da_bon_bon: it doesn't look like you have many other options :p
<Diablo-D3> hell, shipit is slow for the US
<da_bon_bon> luke_: true. thats why i keep asking the queation i always ask :D
<Bicchi> luke_: i got a feeling this has to do with dual monitor. who knows where the popup is been sent to.
<luke_> bicchi: have you tried it without the second monitor?
<Bicchi> not yet
<Bicchi> luke_: could it be the version of gtk that i am using?
<luke_> I'm not sure
<luke_> are you using something other than the latest?
<Bicchi> how can i see the version of gtk installed
<Bicchi> no
<luke_> then it should be ok
<Bicchi> i got it from synaptic, so i asume its the latest.
<luke_> yeah it should be
<Bicchi> let me try with one monitor. brb
<loren> anyone know why jack's screwed up in Kubuntu?
<loren> i can never run jack when artsd is running :(
<luke_> kill atrs then
<luke_> da_bon_bon: have you ordered a ubuntu cd?
<da_bon_bon> luke_: yes
<da_bon_bon> luke_: why ?
<luke_> well you'll get kubuntu eventually 
<da_bon_bon> luke_: ?? how ?
<da_bon_bon> they arent distributing kubuntu cds
<sirukin> they should be soon.
<sirukin> KDE must spread.
<luke_> haha yes!
<da_bon_bon> true
<da_bon_bon> but isnt it a bit rich to ask a company, that distibutes cds free in the first place, to distrobute one or two more cds ??
<shogouki> not two, twice
<da_bon_bon> shogouki: ??
<ilbahr> hi
<Chameleon22> how can i change my monitor settings ... just got a new monitor so need to make refresh and res higher and dont know how 
<luke_> right click on desktop > configure desktop > display
<luke_> anyone know the plugins folder for gaim?
<ubuntu> hello :
<sirk|afk> hello ubuntu
<luke_> hi!
<ubuntu> I new here, sorry for being slow...
<luke_> are you from ubuntu?
<sirk|afk> I really like you
<luke_> ubuntu: are you a convert? :p
<sirk|afk> ubuntu: you make everyday I turn on my pc special
<_simple> yay, all set up and everything!
<luke_> _simple: do you like it :D
<ubuntu> checking... it seems quite efficient
<_simple> love it, broadcom and linksys is what i don't like
<sirk|afk> hmm
<_simple> two full days pretty much to set up my wireless network o:
<_simple> granted it was my first time
<luke_> hmm
<sirukin> nooo!
<sirukin> ubuntu can't die!
<luke_> _simple: is setting up a wireless network much different to a lan?
<sirukin> luke_, yes
<_simple> all questions directed to me will be answered by sirukin, thank you 
<sirukin> the device interface tools/applications are completely different
<luke_> hahaha
<sirukin> I are _simple's secretary
<sirukin> err
<luke_> yes, but other than that is it much different? like setting ips? 
<_simple> anyway it's 5am. thanks for all the help earlier folks
<sirukin> let me elaborate, depending on what card you've bought, it's either ifconfig/iwconfig/somethingelse
<sirukin> luke_, no
<sirukin> wifi just adds another layer of configuration beyond IP addressing
<sirukin> wep key, channel, bssid, etc
<luke_> so is your private network 192.168.x.x and people can't access it?
<sirukin> people can access it...
<luke_> with an access key aye?
<sirukin> yeah
<sirukin> however, since 192.168.x.x is a non-routable ip address...
<luke_> hmm
<luke_> so is the 192.168.x.x factor erralivant?
<sirukin> no
<colera> i read in a kubuntu review that there are some firefox issues with kubuntu is that true>
<colera> like that flash doesn't install?
<luke_> I've had no trouble with flash
<colera> in firefox?
<luke_> I've had a bit of trouble with java. but java sucks. and I got it going anyway, just have to find the right file. no problems with firefox and flash at all
<colera> what was the problem with java?
<luke_> colera: it's just not installed by deafault, and it's a pain finding the right thing to install. 
<transgress> woohoo restarting got my sensors working
<luke_> what sensors?
<transgress> for my motherboard
<luke_> like temperature?
<transgress> hey is it bad when something on ksensors if red and flashing... apparently my fan isn't going fast enough
<transgress> temp and fan
<luke_> ksensors aye?
<transgress> yes
<transgress> i take it that it is just below the suggested speed eh?
<luke_> no idea
<luke_> sorry
<luke_> did you have to recompile your kernel to use the sensors?
<transgress> no
<transgress> sudo apt-get install lmsensors
<transgress> sudo sensors-detect
<transgress> reboot
<luke_> deafault kernel?
<transgress> it didn't work for me until i rebooted
<transgress> eh generic k7 kernel
<luke_> ok thanks
<transgress> i can't sleep... i should sleep
<ilbahr> anyone know of backports to firefox 1.0.4
<Riddell> colours are banned on this channel
<ilbahr> it does not say so in the start page ....
<transgress> well now you know
<ilbahr> and you set this rule ????????????
<transgress> ilbahr: i probably wouldn't go for two
<transgress> how you doing mepisman 
<ilbahr> transgress: i do not have time for that this channel is just too hostile
<transgress> LMAO
<transgress> LMFAO
<luke_> haha
<luke_> brb
<mikl> some people ...
* mikl giggles
<Harnak> Does KDE come with a bittorrent client?
<sirukin> no
<Harnak> Is there one that integrats into kde well?
<mikl> Harnak: there is QTorrent
<Harnak> miki: I'll check that out.. Thanks
<luke_> wow I have access to my bios
<mikl> luke_: is that unusual?
<luke_> haha I've always known I have all the sensors on my cpu and motherboard etc, but have never been able to see them in the operating system
<luke_> thanks transgress
<luke_> I can control voltages with it too. although I wont touch them..
<mikl> yeah, fiddling with the voltage-settings can be rather dangerous 
<luke_> yeah. I nearly killed my cpu by changing the multiplier when I still didn't understand it fully, so I don't want to stuff up again in that aspect.
<mikl> heh ::
<luke_> what does everyones cpu temp average?
<mikl> luke_: I never managed to get my sensors to work with linux .(
<luke_> transgress just told me how to before. install ksensors and lm-sensors, then run sudo sensors-detect
<luke_> and restart your computer
<mikl> hmm
<mikl> no setup needed?
<luke_> that is the setup haha
<mikl> luke_: should i go with ISA or smbus?
<luke_> no idea haha I just hit enter:p
<mikl> any of you guys on breezy btw?
<luke_> where did you hear about breezy?
<mikl> on ubuntu.com
<mikl> breezy is just the next version of (k)ubuntu :)
<luke_> yeah
<mikl> but it seems that the shit really hit the fan with the new dbus - If I upgrade dbus, apt will uninstall most of my kde for me :)
<luke_> alrighty
<pounce> oh well that's fun stuff. Gotta love instant dependency resolutions :)
<luke_> it's quite messed up sometimes huh
<pounce> yeah
<luke_> ever been to ubuntu.org ?  :p
<pounce> I'm just setting up my new kubuntu system - going to use it as my file server.
<pounce> I much prefer KDE over Gnome anyday - better applications.
<luke_> definately
<pounce> and it just looks nicer.
<luke_> they don't use their own system though
<pounce> KDE, or Gnome?
<luke_> the ubuntu website is hosted on a red hat system
<pounce> ah hehe
<luke_> :p
<pounce> yeah I'm basically going to install guarddog and guidedog to help me set up my firewall/NAT stuff.
<luke_> get a really crappy system, and install smoothwall as a dhcp server and hardware firewall.
<luke_> smoothwall.org
<luke_> theres more to it than that too, it's really good 
<bubi> it lacks one mayor feature
<luke_> whats that
<bubi> badwith throtling
<luke_> whats that?
<bubi> a feature wich allows u to limit upload and download per IP
<bubi> but that applys only if u have more computers in network
<ejd> Can anyone please tell me how to restore my icons (next to names in "start" menu, and back, up etc. in file open dialogs (annoying not having these))? Somehow I managed to lose them.
<luke_> bubi: yeah, that would be good. I'd never need it though. It's a really secure firewall, apparently it's never been hacked
<luke_> ejd: do you have kde?
<ejd> luke, yes, new kubuntu install (2 hours ago), 3.4
<luke_> it happened to me with gnome, but not kde
<ejd> gtk file dialogs still have icons, qt ones do not, nor are there icons in the "start" menu. But it is only this user account, other users with kde are fine
<luke_> weird..
<luke_> hi shiv
<shiv> hi
<shiv> good morning
<luke_> haha evening here
<giuliano> do you speak italia
<giuliano> n
<mikl> giuliano: don't count on it :)
<shiv> naah
<luke_> nope
<luke_> I'm an 8th italian though ^_^
<ejd> since it is a per user thing, do you think that copying kde settings from one user account to another will work?
<luke_> yeah it could do. 
<giuliano> qualcuno parla italiano?
<pounce> giuliano: no parla italiano. parla ingles solamente.
<giuliano> ok
<giuliano> where are you from
<giuliano> ?
<shiv> hey all, with this great distro why is firefox not the latest version? even though it pgraded yesterday to 1.0.3 why not 1.0.4? I can't get any extensions without it, any help?
<pounce> I'm from Seattle, Washington, but I lived in Italy many years ago. I've forgotten most of my italian.
<pounce> shiv: the new version of firefox was just upgraded. Give it a couple of days to be added to universe.
<Choubaka> isn't it in main? :|
<luke_> shiv: ubuntu and hence kubuntu get their repositries from debian. so it has to go through debian before it gets to ubuntu
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<Choubaka> Is that true? :p
<Choubaka> Ubuntu has packages that debian doens't
<Choubaka> doesn't*
<Riddell> nothing has to go through debian, we upload packages ourselves too
<luke_> it's what I headr
<luke_> heard*
<pounce> Riddell: you guys have your own repositories, right, so no need to wait for Debian. Besides, if you did that you'd never get a release out since Devian takes so much time to get things together for an actual full release.
<pounce> er Debian that is
<mikl> yeah, they've been working on Sarge for 3 years or so, now :D
<Riddell> pounce: that's about right
<pounce> I think 3.0r5 was the last incremental release
<pounce> I like Debian, don't get me wrong, but you can't even get xorg in the standard distro. Just doesn't make sense to me when other distros put out new releases about once every couple of months.
<luke_> why is gaim so far help back then I wonder? it's release is up to 1.3.0 and we only have 1.1.4 like debian
<mikl> well, stability issues, probably
<luke_> alot of the releases of gaim have been bug fixes..
<mikl> generally, gaim has released a lot of broken stuff :)
<luke_> yeah, but why would they realease something more broken than their previous release:p
<mikl> new features, usually
<mikl> but I don't know in this case :)
<luke_> most of gaims development have been bug fixes :p
<ejd> bah, ill just reinstall kubuntu, easier and quicker than figuring out what is wrong.
<luke_> hmm
<Kamping_in_doze> :S
<Choubaka> such windowsy way of thinking :)
<luke_> lol
<Kamping_in_doze> lol
<Choubaka> windowsy way of thinking: reboot on problems. re-install on bigger problems. Hunt around the web for new programs and updates. Use virus and firewall software. "IE is internet". Hate the command line. Accept idiocy. And finally: If you're about to convert to Linux, you will abandon it at the first sight of trouble, and tell everyone it sucks.
<Kamping_in_doze> ROFL
<luke_> hehehe
<luke_> he'll learn
<Kamping_in_doze> y'know, thats a good summary of a lot of ppl (not necesarily talking about ejd, whos problem i dont know)
<Choubaka> Yeah.
<Choubaka> That was the extreme case.
<Choubaka> less extreme cases may be able to convert to the linux way of thinking.
<Diablo-D3> Choubaka: windowsy way of thinking: "whats a computer?"
<Choubaka> Which is: Windows sucks. Linux rules. Damn, I can do this stuff so much faster on the command line. I don't understand people who have trouble with such easy things as <foo>.
<Choubaka> Again, that's the extreme case 
<Kamping_in_doze> getting there, give me time ;)
<Choubaka> My way of thinking: If it works, it's good. If it doesn't, it's not.
<luke_> if it doesn't work, fix it, if you can't fix it, find out how
<Choubaka> I'm using linux because it not-works far less than Windows. 
<Kamping_in_doze> IE ask on irc :P
<Choubaka> yeah. :D
<luke_> yeah man
<Diablo-D3> Choubaka: "I dont have "My Computer" in the corner of my desktop, I have a lamp"
<luke_> I don't get it
<Diablo-D3> get what?
<Kamping_in_doze> you blokes know about this problem? i want a system to use a remote server for its X sesion, and i know i need the line "X -query server" in an X config file. anyone know which?
<Diablo-D3> Kamping_in_doze is english.
<Kamping_in_doze> Australian
<Diablo-D3> Kamping_in_doze: thats not quite how it works
<Diablo-D3> Kamping_in_doze: you want an application to connect to a pre-existing X session on another machine?
<Kamping_in_doze> i have an install of ubuntu (yeh i know), which i want to connect to the remote box for its display, the x sesion runs localy
<Diablo-D3> uh.
<Diablo-D3> Kamping_in_doze: you cant do that.
<Harnak> Does anyone know the name of hte fastcgi apache package in the ubuntu repositories?
<Kamping_in_doze> theres 12 boxes already doing it :S
<Diablo-D3> Kamping_in_doze: you cant run X on one machine, and display it on another
<Kamping_in_doze> probably that then
<Kamping_in_doze> *corrects sentence
<luke_> remote desktop sharing
<Diablo-D3> X runs on the machine it displays on
<Kamping_in_doze> probably not that, ill go ask the bloke who set it up what its called
<Diablo-D3> luke_: thats not what he wants
<Diablo-D3> Kamping_in_doze: does it involve vnc?
<Kamping_in_doze> not the vnc application, no
<Kamping_in_doze> its an X thing
<Diablo-D3> Kamping_in_doze: because I _can_ connect a vnc server to a pre-existing x session, and display it on two boxen at once.
<Kamping_in_doze> its all done through x w-s, just not sure how.
<Diablo-D3> Im trying to figure out what you want
<Diablo-D3> you're not making sense though
<Diablo-D3> an X session is attached to the display
<Diablo-D3> so you cant run X on one machine, and have it display on another
<Kamping_in_doze> thats because i dont know what i want :( i just got handed a network and told to look after it
<Diablo-D3> ouch
<Diablo-D3> windows or linux machines?
<Kamping_in_doze> each box runs X, but the display is sent to the client from the server to be displayed
<Kamping_in_doze> linux all :):)
<Diablo-D3> ahah
<Diablo-D3> that sounds supsiciously like vnc
<Kamping_in_doze> debian server, all the clients are ubuntu / kubuntu clients because they just pass on displaying so its not important what they have
<Kamping_in_doze> it could be. just using X?
<Diablo-D3> wait, how many servers?
<Diablo-D3> is it many server, single client, or many client, single server?
<Kamping_in_doze> one display server
<Kamping_in_doze> about 12 clients
<Diablo-D3> erk, Kamping_in_doze, dont use X terminology
<Kamping_in_doze> ok.
<Diablo-D3> an 'X display server' is normally called a 'client machine'
<Diablo-D3> so, is it like one machine with a monitor, and a bunch of headless servers?
<Kamping_in_doze> no, the oposite. one machine with no monitor, and lots of computers connecting to it
<Diablo-D3> now we're getting somewhere
<Diablo-D3> that sounds supiciously like a thinclient setup
<Diablo-D3> which doesnt use vnc
<Diablo-D3> it _could_ use a form of the protocol windows uses, but I'm forgetting the name of it
<Diablo-D3> Kamping_in_doze: and each thinclient has its own desktop provided by the server, right?
<Kamping_in_doze> yes
<Diablo-D3> and if you kill the server, all the clients die too, right?
<Kamping_in_doze> havent tried
<Kamping_in_doze> but i think so yes
<Diablo-D3> then thats exactly what you have
<Diablo-D3> a thinclient setup
<Kamping_in_doze> right
<Diablo-D3> which is almost what you described to begin with
<Diablo-D3> but a thinclient setup is closer to 50 monitors, 50 keyboards, and 50 mice hooked up to one box ;)
<Kamping_in_doze> :) yp
<Kamping_in_doze> ok
<Diablo-D3> so whats the problem?
<Kamping_in_doze> how do i set a thin client to look for the server on boot?
<Diablo-D3> ahh, hrm
<Diablo-D3> let me think about that one for a moment
* Kamping_in_doze greps systemfiles for hints
<Diablo-D3> you're looking in the wrong place methinks
<gdh> We use 'thinnish' clients at work :)
<Kamping_in_doze> AHAHAHH !! think i found it...
<gdh> diskless PCs PXE boot + NFS root + homedirs..
<Kamping_in_doze> what do yours do?
<Kamping_in_doze> ah right. proper thins
<Diablo-D3> gdh: hehe, thats not a thin client ;)
<gdh> No, the apps run on each local machine
<gdh> hence 'thinnish' ;)
<Kamping_in_doze>  :)
<Diablo-D3> a true thinclient involves completely dumb terminals
<gdh> I shudder to think of running a server that could cope with 50 copies of Thunderbird, Firefox and OpenOrifice.org simultaneously.....
<Diablo-D3> if you had a monitor with an ethernet jack and plugged your keyboard and mouse into it, that would be preferable... ;)
<Diablo-D3> gdh: thats how my school had windows setup
<Kamping_in_doze> gdh. we have a p3 600 trying to run 10 of the above :P
<Diablo-D3> I had to unwire it all
<gdh> Diablo-D3: I think Windows has proper support for shared memory on big apps like Office...
<Diablo-D3> and ran them as 'almost' net booting boxen
<Diablo-D3> they'd boot off the hd, and then have /home on the server
<gdh> so you're not actually running 50 standalone copies :)
<Diablo-D3> and do auth off the server
<gdh> right, bbiab
<Diablo-D3> everything increased in speed 100x
<Kamping_in_doze> found it :)
<Diablo-D3> Kamping_in_doze: what is it?
<Diablo-D3> because I think it has something to do with the login manager
<Kamping_in_doze> its a setting "1=Terminal -query 192.168.0.1
<Kamping_in_doze> " in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> wait a second
<Diablo-D3> well, first, that agrees with what I said
<Kamping_in_doze> had to grep a client via 3 ssh hops but i got it :)
<Diablo-D3> <Diablo-D3> because I think it has something to do with the login manager
<Kamping_in_doze> yes :) thats what got me greping
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> under what heading does that line appear?
<spiral> hmmm, do I need to apply the fix in toppic if I'm in breezy dist-upgraded (except for dbus pbs...)
<spiral> ?
<Diablo-D3> spiral: if your kde packages actually install right, no
* Kamping_in_doze wipes beer off mates longhorn disc
<Diablo-D3> Kamping_in_doze: becauseI think thats xdmcp related
<spiral> Diablo-D3: they install right, but I've got problems with dbus...
<Diablo-D3> AHAH!
<Diablo-D3> I GET IT NOW
<Diablo-D3> it is xdmcp
<spiral> Diablo-D3: if I let dist-upgrade go, it wants to remove some kde packages
<Kamping_in_doze> whats that mean?
<Diablo-D3> and thats where your X -query thing came from
<Diablo-D3> spiral: dbus api incompatibility
<Diablo-D3> spiral: dont let it upgrade dbus
<spiral> Diablo-D3: yeah, I know...
<spiral> Diablo-D3: I've got to wait till an upgrade of dbus I suppose
<Diablo-D3> Kamping_in_doze: the thinclient X protocol
<spiral> Diablo-D3: so I don't have to apply the patch ?
<Kamping_in_doze> ah, all us explained :)
<Diablo-D3> spiral: you dont methinks
<Diablo-D3> Kamping_in_doze: btw, for the record, Ive never used xdmcp ;)
<Diablo-D3> xdmcp seems like a waste too
<Diablo-D3> unless you're running on like 386s with beefy video hardware
<Kamping_in_doze> xdmcp, is it secure?
<Kamping_in_doze> dont answer, ill go look somthing up for myslef :)
<Diablo-D3> Im going to assume no
<Diablo-D3> its not using ssh afaik
<Kamping_in_doze> ok. /me looks
<shiv> is there a way to install shockwave? 
<shiv> its not showing up in kynaptic
<Riddell> swf-player
<luke_> night all
<spiral> hmmm, does anyone know why amarok isn't translated in kubuntu ?
<Kamping_in_doze> translated to what?
<spiral> Kamping_in_doze: french for example
<spiral> i18n, all this...
<Kamping_in_doze> nfi, but you supprise me
<spiral> Kamping_in_doze: nfi ?
<spiral> Kamping_in_doze: yes, it isn't tranlated on my laptop, but kde is... so I don't think I miss the i18n...
<Kamping_in_doze> nfi == No F*cking Idea
<spiral> Kamping_in_doze: :-)
<KaiL> are there translations for amarok yet?
<Kamping_in_doze> if its not in the repositreis, i dont know, sorry
<Kamping_in_doze> :(
<spiral> KaiL: when I look on SuSE, or mandrake, it is translated...
<KaiL> oh
<spiral> hmmm, gota relaunch kde...
<spiral> ++
<vicks> hi everybody. im quite new to the linux experience, so I have a couple of, what i suppose is,  n00b questions:
<gdh> We can but try :)
<vicks> nice! ican't mount my windows disk in konqueror
<Kamping_in_doze> what file system?
<mikl> vicks: is it defined in fstab?
<vicks> well it says it can't fins it in fsttab i would guess not (or?)
<Kamping_in_doze> it wont be there unless you put it there
<Kamping_in_doze> whats the file system?
<spiral> oh, oh... I can't update kdebase in breezy because it wants to break a lot of things... Is it normal ?
<vicks> ntfs (I think)
<Kamping_in_doze> vicks. is it runnin xp or 2k?
<vicks> xp
<gdh> spiral: breakage in breezy is normal, yes.
<Kamping_in_doze> ok vicks. type this in a terminal "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hd?? /mnt/" where ?? is the hardrive and partition number
<gdh> If you're not experienced with debian systems, I'd steer clear of it :)
<Kamping_in_doze> its probably ntfs
<Kamping_in_doze> vicks. do you know where on the channel it is?
<spiral> gdh: I'm experienced with debian system... But I wanted to know if I was the only one to have this exact breakage
<Kamping_in_doze> ide channel?
<mikl> spiral: Its due to the DBUS API changes
<vicks> no. and i don't know how to check it in linux ;)
<mikl> spiral: I have it also :)
<spiral> mikl: all right then :-)
<spiral> I'll wait 'till dbus doesn't pose anymore problem
<Kamping_in_doze> vicks thats ok... type (in your terminal) "cat /proc/partitions" iirc
<spiral> is there a switch for apt-get or aptitude in order to tell him not to allow upgrades that want to break packages ?
<mikl> spiral: Problem is that KDE doesn't support the new DBUS api, and apt prefers to update dbus and uninstall KDE :(
<mikl> ... which IMO is rather stupid
<spiral> mikl: yes... ubuntu wants it, but kubuntu doesn't...
<gdh> Ubuntu has paid programmers by Canonical to keep things in sync, Kubuntu does not :)
<KaiL> mikl: update is somewhere around
<Kamping_in_doze> probaly spiral, but i dont know off the top of my head "apt-get --help" would have to bee where to look :(
<gdh> So it's always a game of catch-up
<vicks> ok, i did that, there are two hd that seems to be that drive: hda and hda1
<mikl> KaiL: huh?
<spiral> Kamping_in_doze: I found aptitude upgrade which doesn't want to remove the files & lets some files out
<spiral> I shall maybe use this
<KaiL> also the update in kubuntu doesn't really fix it, as there some things need to be fixed
<Kamping_in_doze> synaptics "smart update" does a similar thing, but i dont know about cli or kde
<KaiL> with kde 3.4.1 (after the gcc4 transition) this will look better again
<spiral> KaiL: all right... 
<spiral> gcc4 transition, oh lord... with all the problems I myself get with it... :-p
<mikl> yes, it's going to be a challenge
<vicks> Kamping_in_doze: ok, i did that, there are two hd that seems to be that drive: hda and hda1 (hda the whole drive without partitions?)
<Kamping_in_doze> vicks. hda is the drive, and hda* (in your case 1) are the partition numbers. so yes
<Kamping_in_doze> try this to mount your windows partition. we will just keep trying till it works. :P "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/"
<vicks> Kamping_in_doze: it says hdb doesn't exist (did you mean hda1?)
<gdh> hda1 etc. :)
<gdh> hehe
<Kamping_in_doze> vicks, i asume hda1 is your ubuntu install, so windows will be on another hard drive? 
<vicks> Kamping_in_doze: no, hda1 is my windows install, my inux is hdd1
<Kamping_in_doze> oh ok, hten yes, you want /dev/hda1
<vicks> Kamping_in_doze: it's mounted now in, but when i try to access it through conqueror, it says it can't access /mnt (or something like that, i'm translating from swedish =) )
<Kamping_in_doze> :) thats ok. just say it doesnt work and we will read your mind :D
<spiral> vicks : umask=0222 should do the trick
<Kamping_in_doze> so now we know for sure which drive it is, go "sudo echo "/dev/hda1 /mnt/ ntfs defaults,uid=0222 0 0"
<Kamping_in_doze> ah wait
<spiral> Kamping_in_doze: you forgot the >... , isn't it ?
<Kamping_in_doze> >>"sudo echo "/dev/hda1 /mnt/ ntfs defaults,uid=0222 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<Kamping_in_doze> yes :D hence the wait. my bad
<spiral> :-)
<vicks> ok, here we go =)
<Kamping_in_doze> need two >>s or it overwrites the existing file, btw
<Kamping_in_doze> that may fail, you might need to sudo -s and hten do the echo. just thought about that, but still
<vicks> i think you just went over my head there guys, could you take it from the suda echo thingy
<Kamping_in_doze> ok. vicks
<Kamping_in_doze> theres a file called fstab. this stores where all the hard drives on your computer are
<Kamping_in_doze> and partitions.
<vicks> ok
<Kamping_in_doze> what we did with the echo was make a line:
<Kamping_in_doze>  "/dev/hda1 /mnt/ ntfs defaults,uid=0222 0 0"
<Kamping_in_doze> go into fstab by (heres the geek speak) redirecting the standard output to the file fstab
<Kamping_in_doze> to redirect the > or >> symbols are used
<Kamping_in_doze> > means overwrite the file
<vicks> ok
<Kamping_in_doze> >> means add to the file (append)
<Kamping_in_doze> and sudo is "run this program as root"
<vicks> yes that i know ;)
<Kamping_in_doze> :)
<vicks> so the line should read: >>"sudo echo "/dev/hda1 /mnt/ ntfs defaults,uid=0222 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<Kamping_in_doze> no >> at hte start
<Kamping_in_doze> sudo echo "/dev/hda1 /mnt/ ntfs defaults,uid=0222 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<vicks> lol, sorry I understand
<vicks> i just copiedan above line without really reading it
<Kamping_in_doze> thats cool. im telling you to use a method i dont use :P i edit the file by hand
<Kamping_in_doze> when you run that run this "cat /etc/fstab" to find out if it worked, or if we have to rewrite your fstab :)
<Kamping_in_doze> vicks mate, you want to run those commands for us? if they go wrong we need to get them right before you go :O
<vicks> Kamping_in_doze: =) well i didn't sort my problem
<Kamping_in_doze> :) so whats up?
<vicks> the same error as before. when i looked at the fstab in kate it didn't seem to have changed, so i tried the echo thing again, and now it says: bash: /etc/fstab: access denied 
<Kamping_in_doze> did you put in sudo?
<vicks> yes
<vicks> can i edit the file directly from kate?
<Kamping_in_doze> ok. try this. "sudo -s"
<Kamping_in_doze> you can, 
<Kamping_in_doze> go "sudo kate /etc/fstab"
<Kamping_in_doze> i prefer vi, but you know
<vicks> ok, i gonna try with the suda -s first then
<Kamping_in_doze> sudo -s puts you in a shell, thats all
<Kamping_in_doze> and its O, not A
<Kamping_in_doze> letter O
<vicks> yes, that was a typo =)
<Kamping_in_doze> :
<Kamping_in_doze> :)
<vicks> should i still use sudo, in shell?
<Kamping_in_doze> yes
<Kamping_in_doze> to launch kate
<vicks> ok, the line is added in fstab now. but i still can't acess the drive (can't access /mnt)
<Kamping_in_doze> ok. in your terminal type this "umount /mnt/ && mount -a
<vicks> done
<Kamping_in_doze> now try
<vicks> same prob
<gdh> when you're in 'sudo -s' shell, can you cd /mnt and then ls ?
<gdh> in case mounting as ntfs will lock the mount to root-only 700 permissions?
<vicks> gdh: yes
<gdh> so you can see the contents of your ntfs drive in sudo, but not as a normal user?
<vicks> yes
<gdh> in that case you'll need to edit your fstab again and add "uid=1000" as an option 
<gdh> assuming your own user is UID 1000 
<gdh> which it probably will be
<Kamping_in_doze> id is 0222 isnt it?
<vicks> how do I add the uid to the line?
<gdh> Kamping_in_doze: maybe you're thinking of umask?
<Kamping_in_doze> could be :S but im sure thats what i added.. probably umask
<vicks> aha, sorry =)
<vicks> so, i should change from 0222 to 1000?
<gdh> vicks: hey it can't hurt to try :)
<gdh> you will then need to umount /mnt && mount /mnt again
<gdh> make sure you're not currently 'cd' in /mnt or umount will fail 'device busy'
<gdh> also make sure you 'chown 1000 /mnt' so that Linux itself will permit you to read/write to that dir,
<gdh> aside from whatever the ntfs driver is doing
<gdh> Isn't open source fun and easy? :)
<Kamping_in_doze> i havent had to chown the dir, but whatever :D
<gdh> Kamping_in_doze: Belt and braces, I guess :)
<Kamping_in_doze> yeh and ubuntus sloagan is "linux that just works" :)
<gdh> Kamping_in_doze: Depends on how you interpret 'just works' =)
<Kamping_in_doze> lol
<gdh> Linux that /just/ works...
<vicks> gdh: did you mean that i have to be in the /mnt to unmount?
<mikl> well, you also seem to make this procedure overly complicated :P
<gdh> vicks: No, exactly the opposite :)
<vicks> =D ok
<gdh> mikl:  I should be a consultant :)
<vicks> now i get a: can't find a /mnt in fstab
<vicks> is this line ok: /dev/hda1 /mnt/ ntfs defaults,uid=1000 0 0
<Kamping_in_doze> drop hte second / in /mnt/
<vicks> is it the /mnt/ that is wrong?
<Kamping_in_doze> oder?
<Kamping_in_doze> so vicks, try with just "/mnt" not "/mnt/" if you havent already
<monk> i heard that ubuntu has openoffice2 in the repos, is this correct?
<vicks> yes, i have. it took a little time, kate started crashing on me, so i had to abandone her
<monk> and that kubuntu has kde 3.4 final?
<Kamping_in_doze> monk, breezy does, not sure about hoary
<gdh> monk: Yes to KDE 3.4
<Kamping_in_doze> oh. ok vicks
<vicks> but i have done the changes (i think), and mounted the disk but...same shit
<monk> will it mess up on other debian based systems?
<monk> or is it just straight 3.4
<gdh> monk: why don't you try for us? :)
<KaiL> monk: I had it in debian/sarge. Works.
<Kamping_in_doze> vicks. can you past your /etc/fstab file to pastebin (iirc) or similar?
<gdh> openoffice.org2 is in hoary
<monk> lol
<Kamping_in_doze> ok
<monk> its in hoary, thanks
<gdh> "1.9.79.2-0ubuntu2"
<vicks> Kamping_in_doze: is there a way to do that from konsole? kate won't start
<Tm_T> vicks: nano
<Kamping_in_doze> cat hte files
<Kamping_in_doze> then copy the text using your cursor
<Kamping_in_doze> cat /etc/fstab
<Tm_T> Kampi=)
<Kamping_in_doze> copy it and paste to somewhere :P
<Kamping_in_doze> hi tm_t
<Tm_T> hi to all o/
<vicks> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<vicks> #
<vicks> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<vicks> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<vicks> /dev/hdd1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<vicks> /dev/hdd5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<vicks> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<vicks> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<vicks> /dev/hda1 /mnt/ ntfs defaults,uid=1000 0 0
<vicks> /dev/hda1 /mnt ntfs defaults,uid=0222 0 0
<Kamping_in_doze> ok. well our echo didnt kill your system :)
<vicks> seems like I added, the line instead of replacing it
<Kamping_in_doze> remove the bottom /mnt/ line, and change the top one so the /mnt/ only has a preceeding /
<Kamping_in_doze> you can remove with a # which is a comment
<vicks> do i still use the echo command? can you show me how the syntax should be?
<john6000_bog> how do i set the root password?
<Kamping_in_doze> you need to edit the file by hand now, its going to be safest.
<Kamping_in_doze> john sudo passwd root
<Kamping_in_doze> so vicky
<John6000> ok
<John6000> thanks
<Kamping_in_doze> nano /etc/fstab
<Tm_T> Kamping_in_doze: damn you're faster than me =)
<Kamping_in_doze> lol'
<Kamping_in_doze> im on a roll
<Tm_T> "that was MY line!"
<Kamping_in_doze> lol
<Tm_T> =)
<Kamping_in_doze> sorry.
<rinaldo> heoo
<Tm_T> I'm glad we have more helpful people here :)
<rinaldo> hello
<Kamping_in_doze> :)
<Kamping_in_doze> hi rinaldo
<Tm_T> so thanks Kamping_in_doze, keep up the good work :)
<rinaldo> hi 
<vicks> is it ctrl+o to save? can't really read the description
<Kamping_in_doze> tm_t. i use ubuntu, but i help here because this is short on help, but #ubuntus not :D
<Kamping_in_doze> yes it is vicks
<Kamping_in_doze> and ctrl+x to exit
<vicks> HALLELUJAH!!!
<Kamping_in_doze> :o
<Kamping_in_doze> somthing gone right ?
<mikl> vicks: amen :)
<flykes> holy SHIT!!!!! LOOK: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=33409&ll=26.748651,-80.074550&spn=0.005622,0.007875&t=k&hl=en
<vicks> everyting. i can access the drive now
<Kamping_in_doze> sweet
<flykes> sorry for the language.. but this is so so so so cool
<Kamping_in_doze> what is it?
<vicks> thanks a million Kamping_in_doze 
<Kamping_in_doze> vicks. just remember you can NOT write
<flykes> what do you think that is???? It's a friggin UFO!
<Kamping_in_doze> otherwise, its all good
<Kamping_in_doze> i havent looked. i want to know if its worth it
<vicks> aha, ok...but STILL =)
<vicks> and I learned some linux on the way
<Kamping_in_doze> yes :). you can add write, as long as you are willing to loose the data :P
<Kamping_in_doze> you did. register your nick on freenode an ill keep in touch :O
<vicks> lol
<vicks> ok, so how do I do that?
<vicks> =)
<Tm_T> =)
<Kamping_in_doze> http://freenode.net/
<Kamping_in_doze> here somewhere :P
<Tm_T> hehe
<vicks> i was awaiting something like: sudo reg /nick~ /mnt -s freenode
<Kamping_in_doze> lol
<Kamping_in_doze> its a bit like that, i just dont remember
<Kamping_in_doze> type this in your irc prompt :
<Kamping_in_doze>  /msg nickserv help
<Kamping_in_doze> what you want is  /mng nickserv register, but you better read up a bit :D
* Kaiser_away goes on nick registering spree
<Tm_T> :)
* mikl thinks Kaiser_away should find something better to do 
<vicks> what the hell. suddenly the irc-server started to to refuse the /msg
<Tm_T> I think I smile too much
<Kamping_in_doze> you have a personality problem? ;) or biological?
<Kamping_in_doze> :P <-- i do that to much
<vicks> haha
<Tm_T> Kamping_in_doze: I'm just too friendly =)
<Kamping_in_doze> :) yep
<Kamping_in_doze> btw vicks http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<vicks> yep, seen it, done it (wrong), done it again (right)
<Tm_T> =)
<Kamping_in_doze> lol :)
<vicks> so i think i 'm hereby a distinguished member of the freenode network
<mikl> marvellous
<vicks> mark the think. i dont trust textbased configurations anymore
<Kamping_in_doze> :) 
<Kamping_in_doze> :o no more cli config?
<vicks> well, if i go with linux i doesn't seem like i can avoid it =) but anyway. thanks again everybody. i have to go. see you around!
<Kamping_in_doze> see you mate
<John6000> i cant entter admin mode in kde control centre
<John6000> 1min
<John6000> gtg
<Kamping_in_doze> later
<gdh> another happy customer :)
<Kamping_in_doze> we hope so :)
<andrewski> any devs in?
<Kamping_in_doze> my god. i just read the channel title and realiesed : im useing breezy. im going down :S
<andrewski> Kamping_in_doze: me too.  just don't update *everything* (many things break)
<mikl> yes
<mikl> my bogofilter is still broken :(
<andrewski> you just have to be careful. :)
<Kamping_in_doze> i havent been in linux for a week (worst week of my life), so its going to be a huge update
<Kamping_in_doze> but yes, 
<mikl> breezy is nice, but dangerous ;)
<andrewski> Kamping_in_doze: just watch out for dbus and packages that use it.
<mikl> for the real adventurous, there is also grumpy
<andrewski> mikl: what's grumpy?
<Kamping_in_doze> wtf? alreadY?
<mikl> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/GrumpyGroundhog
<Kamping_in_doze> ohmygod ohgod.
<mikl> a bit like debian sid
* Kamping_in_doze gets adventurous
<gdh> ah, like sid :)
<gdh> heh
<andrewski> mikl: or like BSD's CURRENT?
<andrewski> oh geez, it tracks CVS changes?!
<mikl> well, I don't know much about BSD, but I guess to
<Kamping_in_doze> mikl, did you have to show me that? im going to change my sources list now :(
<mikl> Kamping_in_doze: you be crazy, mon
<Kamping_in_doze> yes, thats about me in 2 words
<mikl> It's not really implemented yet ... :)
<Kamping_in_doze> is it cvs or repositries?
<mikl> not "is", will be
<mikl> if you are interested, read http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/GrumpyGroundhog
<Kamping_in_doze> k ta
<apollo2011> Hi everyone
<apollo2011> I just installed Kubuntu in addition to SUSE on my computer
<apollo2011> I was wondering how I edit the graphics/monitor settings.  In the setup I wanted to select 1024X1280 but hit enter instead of space and now I am in the system with a large black border around the screen becuase it is only using 1024X768.
<Kamping_in_doze> using dpkg is the way i use
<eduardo> oops, i entered hoping i could find a solution to the kdelibs problem... i executed the script, it's ok, but i have no crystal icons at all, i just see gears
<eduardo> i though the script would solve it
<apollo2011> ok Ill look at dpkg.  I assume sax2 isnt in ubuntu because I couldn't find it...
<eduardo> since the problem was cause by the kdelibs package
<Kamping_in_doze> apollo2011, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<apollo2011> ok tyhx
<Kamping_in_doze> sorry, nfi what sax is
<mikl> apollo2011: sax2 as in python or what?
<eduardo> the suse monitor configurator
<mikl> oh
<apollo2011> yeah it is in SUSE
<eduardo> do you know what package should I reinstall to solve my problem?
<mikl> eduardo: try kdeartwork
<eduardo> thx mikl 
<eduardo> trying right now
<apollo2011> Kamping_in_doze: Some of the settings I don't know what to put in...
<Kamping_in_doze> ok.
<Kamping_in_doze> such as what atm?
<Kamping_in_doze> grr. i wrote some instructions on using that tool, but they are not up on my webspace :S
<Kamping_in_doze> feel free to look at any of this, hope none of its private :S http://www.users.on.net/~goetz/itshare/
<Kamping_in_doze> some of it is, oh well.
<apollo2011> well, first the driver, I assume nv since I have an nvidia card
<Kamping_in_doze> yes
<apollo2011> ok I made it through....How do I get the changed to apply? reboot?
<apollo2011> *changes
<Kamping_in_doze> you can, but do this in a system terminal (its going to kill X)
<apollo2011> what do you mean?
<Kamping_in_doze> *login* sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<apollo2011> oh ok
<Kamping_in_doze> press ctrl+alt+f key
<Kamping_in_doze> thats f2
<Kamping_in_doze> -> f6
<apollo2011> k ill wait until kynaptic is done installing some extra packages I wanted....
<Kamping_in_doze> yp :)
<eduardo> kdeartwork doesnt seem to have solved the problem
<eduardo> ill restart the session and see
<Kamping_in_doze> http://arienh.homeip.net/owned/owned.jpg
<eduardo> kdeartwork doesnt seem to have solved the problem
<eduardo> ill restart the session and see
<Kamping_in_doze> k mate
<eduardo> nope
<eduardo> didnt work at all :(
<Kamping_in_doze> :S well i have to pass you on, and go to bed, its just about to hit 1am here
<eduardo> oh, good nit kamping
<Kamping_in_doze> night mate.
<apollo2011> how do I know when kynaptic is done? It finished downloading and now everything is just grayed out in the main window
<pussfeller> kynaptic is really still an unfinished app, you might be better with synaptic
<pussfeller> that could change rapidly of course
<ChaoticCoyote> I just installed kubuntu on an old laptoip; everything went exceptionally well. Now a couple of questions: I'm in kynaptic, adding a few more packages. I don't see Abiword or KOffice... are they there?
<bdmp> do a search with find 
<bdmp> it is in the tool bar at the top
<ChaoticCoyote> What is the root password? The install never asked.
<bdmp> there is none
<bdmp> you enter sudo before a command
<Tm_T> heh, finally I got my blog up and running
<bdmp> and enter your user pass
<Tm_T> that was easy =)
<bdmp> try it
<eduardo> does anyone have an idea on how i could restore my default icons?
<bdmp> in the kde user control panel
<eduardo> no, i mean
<eduardo> i select the default theme
<eduardo> but the last apt update
<eduardo> broke it
<eduardo> in some way
<bdmp> oh
<bdmp> i don't know
<eduardo> i tried reinstalling kdeartwork
<eduardo> nothing happened
<eduardo> reinstalling kdelibs and kdelibs-data
<eduardo> nothing happened
<ChaoticCoyote> Hmmm... I just refreshed my package list, and kynaptic still doesn't list Abiword or KOffice
<bdmp> what about a new theme
<_john> hello
<gdh> ChaoticCoyote: You need to add the universe repository
<_john> sorry to ask again but how do you make the root passowrd?
<gdh> ChaoticCoyote: open a shell, type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<bdmp> did you search for it?
<ChaoticCoyote> gdh" How do I do that?
<gdh> remove the comment from the 'universe' line, then save (ctrl-x)
<_john> sorry to ask again but how do you make the root passowrd?
<gdh> _john: you don't need one. get over it :)
<eduardo> bdmp: new themes work, but there are some icons
<buz> run "sudo passwd"
<eduardo> those theme dont have
<_john> but in the apckage manager it asks me for root password
<gdh> you type in your own password
<gdh> as it suggests =)
<gdh> your user account has full sudo rights
<_john> oh
<_john> thanks
<eduardo> i have no menu k icon, no digikam icon
<eduardo> maybe it has to do with the default.kde simlink
<_john> in packages if something has -dav after it what does iut mean
<_john> -dev*
<ChaoticCoyote> bdmp: Okay, I just need to think like a Debian user again... thanks
<_john> in packages if something has -dev after it what does it mean
<_john> any1
<ChaoticCoyote> gdh: Thanks, that solved it
<gdh> =)
<bdmp> good luck
<_john> gdh can yyou help
<gdh> they are development files
<_john> do i need them
<gdh> they're only needed if you want to compile other software
<_john> oh 
<_john> ok thanks again
<_john> :D
<gdh> =)
<_john> whats kwin?
<gdh> the kde window manager
<_john> oh
<_john> sorry for all the questions
<_john> =D
<gdh> please don't go through a running process list and ask 'what's ____?' =)
<_john> ok
<eduardo> i found the problem
<eduardo> i just don't have those files
<eduardo> in the proccess of updating
<eduardo> some icons just were lost
<eduardo> where could i get them?
<eduardo> (or what to reinstall to get them)
<eduardo> you told me kdeartwork, but thats not the package
<neom> Is there a keyboard shortcut to bring up a "run" box like windows has?
<Tm_T> neom: I think there is
<psn> neom: alt-f2
<neom> ty
<Tm_T> heh, that combination doesn't work in my desktop :)
<neom> What "command" do I need to run to get a terminal window up?
<psn> neom: konsole
<neom> oh, right, duh.
* neom smacks self.
<gdh> neom: Control Centre -> Regional + Accessibility -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<gdh> =)
<neom> my dad stole my mouse on my nix box, so I have to use synergy to connect to my PC to use the mouse there. :(
<gdh> Mice have come down a lot in price thesedays, you know ;)
<neom> lol, I know.
<neom> I should just grab the one under my desk and plug it in, but I'm too lazy to bend over. :(
<shiv> how do u run a script?
<shiv> I need to se this http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh 
<gdh> use 'wget' to download that file, then type "bash kdelibs-debug.sh"
<John6000> 
<eduardo> where can i find
<eduardo> the default crustalsvg
<eduardo> icon theme
<eduardo> for kde 3.4?
<eduardo> crystalsvg, i meant
<Riddell> eduardo: in kdelibs and kdebase and all the other packages
<Riddell> kdelibs-data and kdebase-data most likely
<eduardo> i've tried kdelibs-data
<eduardo> im trying kdebase-data
<eduardo> thx
<eduardo> apt-get install --reinstall kdebase-data
<eduardo> thats the command im using
<eduardo> is it ok?
<misieq> hi there!
<misieq> i have a question
<misieq> i've just set up my kubuntu (ubuntu + apt-get install kubuntu-desktop)
<misieq> and after reboot i got kdm but it is in terrible resolution & refreshing
<shiv> how do i get my trashcan to dsktop
<misieq> how can i set a bigger resolution & refreshing?
<shiv> i do not know how to create shortcut
<shiv> :(
<sashmit> shiv: open the trash, and drag the icon next to where it says "trash:/" in the toolbar to the desktop
<misieq> how can i change resoluiton?
<misieq> krandrtray gives me no more than 640x480
<sashmit> misieq: right click on desktop->Configure Desktop->Display
<misieq> but it gives me no more than 640x480
<misieq> and when i used gdm i had 1280x960
<shiv> its asking me to rename it to some other name trash.desktop
<shiv> i did that but I can't see it ondesktop thogh it shows on the home/desktop folder
<misieq> where is the config file for kdm?
<misieq> is anybody here??
<Tm_T> hi shiv 
<Tm_T> misieq: /etc/kde3/kdm maybe somewhere there?
<John6000> hello sorry for the stupid question but how do you delete files in ternimal del doesnt work
<kkathman> Hey all L(
<kkathman> oops :)
<kkathman> wassup?
<Tm_T> kkathman: hullo!
<kkathman> Tm_T got weird things goin on this morning
<Tm_T> kkathman: look what I got! =) http://tmtravolta.kapsi.fi/blog/
<Tm_T> kkathman: oh, tell me :)
<John6000>  hello sorry for the stupid question but how do you delete files in ternimal del doesnt work
<kkathman> well I turned off all my computers last night, cuz we had storms
<Tm_T> kkathman: you should unplug the power cable
<kkathman> Rebooted this morning...my main Linux and it comes up in 640x320 mode with no other options
<kkathman> rebooted again, and now its back up just fine ??????
<Tm_T> kkathman: extra electricity in computer case, thats all
<kkathman> wonder what thats all about?
<kkathman> ohhh now I dont believe that :)
<kkathman> I have a power surge box and an APC
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> well, you never know...
<kkathman> so I wasnt worried too much, but I always shut down the puters when there are bad storms, but not when there are just showers
<kkathman> seems to be OK now...how strange
<kkathman> hold On Im gonna switch over to the linux box ..brb
<kkathman> ok back
<kkathman> that was quite odd
<kkathman> so Tm_T what was it you got, I didnt get to see
<Tm_T> kkathman: http://tmtravolta.kapsi.fi/blog/
<Tm_T> kkathman: I just can't tell should I write english or finnish
<kkathman> Well you could do both Tm_T   of course I cant understand a bit of Finnish, Im afraid :)
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> My blog is at www.xanga.com/korkster
<Tm_T> kkathman: Ill try english :)
<kkathman> I think you do very well with English, Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> maybe =)
<kkathman> Darn I wish I could have gotten that Koffice to work :(
<Tm_T> uh, you still have trouble with it?
<kkathman> by the way, Im trying to remove all the files now, and they are coded as read only...how do I change the files to rw so I can delete the directory with an rm -r ?
<kkathman> oh yeah I couldnt get that ./configure to ever work with a correct prefix
<kkathman> I figure there is a command line thing to set all the files in a directory to read-write from read-only
<Tm_T> chmod -R 777 foo
<Tm_T> and voil, all users have full privileges
<kkathman> hmmm just chmod?
<kkathman> hmm ok
<kkathman> guess I was trying to make it harder
<Tm_T> heh
<kkathman> so sometimes that option is -r  and sometimes its -R   on commands whats the big difference?
<kkathman> like its rm -r    but chmod -R
<Tm_T> well, normally they are the same
<kkathman> ahh ok
<Tm_T> but not always, so I use -R
<kkathman> was hoping so
<Tm_T> just to be sure :p
<kkathman> ok  good rule of thumb
<kkathman> yeah I was looking forward to trying out KOffice, but its prolly best to try it once they get it fully released and in at least a deb...if not a complete pkg
<Tm_T> heh
<amichai> does anyone know if there is a gui tool for unpacking .deb packages? I want to give kubuntu to my customers, but avoiding them using terminal.
<psn> amichai: kynaptic
<amichai> psn: how would i get them to use kynaptic to install a package that they downloaded from a site?
<psn> amichai: hmm not sure kynaptic supports that yet... I only use the repositories
<kkathman> amichai: kynaptic wont do that
<amichai> kkathman: synaptic does right?
<kkathman> amichai: no, not from a site
<kkathman> amichai: synaptic and kynaptic are just front ends for apt-get so they only work on repositories
<amichai> kkathman: so its only once i've installed it even from a site that it lists it? it lists my skype 
<amichai> kkathman: i could make my own repo for my customers?
<psn> amichai: hmm kpackage might handle it though
<kkathman> amichai: well thats coincidental I think, because skype is also in your repositories
<amichai> kkathman: but limewire isnt, or is it? cos that is also listed and the ati driver i downloaded from www.ati.com is also. in addition to fglrx
<kkathman> generally, if you see a pkg on a site, its good to check to see if its in your repositories by doing an apt-cache search on it
<amichai> kkathman: ok
<kkathman> I could be wrong, but I am almost certain that those gui's only work on apt-get like things
<amichai> i'll look into it
<amichai> anyone know how i can change my background image for my home folder?
<kkathman> you can check...just do an apt-cache search on the pkg
<kkathman> on JUST the home folder?
<yahalom> kkathman: on all of them, just my background is blue and it makes my letters seem faded
<kkathman> hmm isnt that a setting in the control center?
<kkathman> cuz I dont think its a Konq particular setting
<kkathman> I'd have to monkey around with it
<yahalom> kkathman: yeah ur right, i found it
<yahalom> kkathman: thanx
<kkathman> yahlom where did you find that btw?
<yahalom> kkathman: i didnt. i thought i did.
<yahalom> kkathman: :)
<kkathman> ohh ok..hehe  was wondering, I was looking for it
<yahalom> kkathman: still looking, its not in the control center
<kkathman> yeah I stand corrected on that
<kkathman> but I know Ive seen that someplace
<Cybermagellan> Anyone here using Kubuntu on a Mac?
<neom> I'm using it on a pc, does that count? :)
<Cybermagellan> Um, no
<yahalom> kkathman: ok i found how to change the text color, that is in konqueror
<Cybermagellan> But thanks for playing
<yahalom> kkathman: my konqui crashes quite a bit, any ideas?
<kkathman> yahalom yep I knew how to do that...my backgound in konq is like a watermark K 
<kkathman> yahalom:  I dont have any probs with konq, but then I dont use it for browsing...I use Firefox or Opera
<yahalom> kkathman: yeah i remember. so how did u changed ur background in konqui?
<yahalom> kkathman: my issue is when i watch a live stream in konqui it loads to 30% and then crashes
<kkathman> yahalom: hmmm..I didnt change my background in konq...its always been that watermark K
<kkathman> yahalom:  you probably should use totem as your default stream watcher
<kkathman> thats what I did
<yahalom> kkathman: so just change the default, ok i'll see
<kkathman> But totem has its own issues...it always opens to near fullscreen so you have to constantly adjust it
<kkathman> yahalom:  yes you do that in control center under components and file associations
<kkathman> but on my system totem was the default
<yahalom> kkathman: how do i change the defautl player? i'm in the control center, dont see anythign there
<kkathman> yahalom:  look up ... put it there
<kkathman> control center -> components ->file associations
<kkathman> then pick video
<yahalom> kkathman: ok
<yahalom> kkathman: was in wrong place
<kkathman> weird that it wasnt defaulted there
<yahalom> kkathman: ok this is the cool part in kde ;)
<yahalom> kkathman: lol no wonders its using kaboodle
<kkathman> ahhh hehe
<yahalom> kkathman: i dont even know why i have kaboodle, anyone use it?
<kkathman> hmmm I'm just guessing here, but I'll bet you installed using the kubuntu CD?
<yahalom> kkathman: damn it. still crashes
<kkathman> I think Totem is a Gnome application
<yahalom> kkathman: yes
<kkathman> and I installed using hoary ubuntu, and that made totem my default
<kkathman> so hence the difference, kaboodle is the KDE app
<yahalom> kkathman: wait. no i isntalled ubuntu and then kubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> yahalom:  oh..hmm interesting, well there goes my theory
<yahalom> kkathman: i use kaffeine and kplayer
<kkathman> I was thinking that when you install straight hoary, it would make totem the default, but if you installed via kubuntu, it would make kaboodle the default
<kkathman> kaffeine is a good audio player, but you have to watch it, it takes over the CPU
<kkathman> even when you shut it down
<kkathman> hmm 6 updates today 
<kkathman> been lots of updates to hoary lately
<yahalom> kkathman: kplayer is really simple and good
<yahalom> kkathman: ever used it?
<yahalom> kkathman: if u would check my debugging would u see the prob?
<kkathman> yeah I used Kplayer once, but in general, my linux box doesnt use sound
<kkathman> my win-box has a very good sound system
<kkathman> so thats what I use
<yahalom> my konqui keeps crashing when i playm videos could someone check this out and maybe help me:http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/284227 
<kkathman> In general, linux lags behind windows in almost everything multimedia
<yahalom> kkathman: i dont use windows anymore, so its not an option
<kkathman> I understand
<yahalom> kkathman: i dont know, if u get all the non-free stuff ur ok, i never couldnt watch or listen to something cos of linux, even my half-life 2 runs better on linux
<kkathman> I am not a fanatic about Linux...I enjoy using it because of its performance and speed and open source apps
<kkathman> yahalom: well, I think as long as your requirements are low with regard to multimedia, you are fine...but for the most part linux still depends on the microsoft based codecs
<kkathman> or at least the equivalent
<kkathman> but if you want to get into heavy visual graphics design, or heavy video editing, etc...linux isnt there yet
<yahalom> kkathman: right, but we have them. i have friends who switched to back to windows, cos of games, to me that is a silly reason to use such a security hole, u can always find a way in linux
<yahalom> kkathman: the biggest issue to me are webcams nows, but even the can work.
<yahalom> kkathman: i gtg man, take care :)
<Livingstone__> kcontrol samba part doenst work :'(
<kkathman> And part of that problem is that the linux "culture" poo poo's any commercial involvement, and for those kinds of apps, you need commericial involvement
<kkathman> samba doesnt work for you Livingstone__ ?
<Livingstone__> samba works fine
<kkathman> oh ok
<Livingstone__> its the kde samba configurator kcmsamba
<kkathman> ohhh
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> I configured my samba manually anyway
<kkathman> its basically just the smb.conf file and then setting up a credentials file 
<Livingstone__> yes, thats the best options, but just want to enjoy the kcmsamba for first time
<KaiL> uhm, we already have some samba conf tool in kubuntu, so why use another?
<kkathman> like I said...I didnt use it at all
<Livingstone__> KaiL:  I mean the samba conf tool shipped with kubuntu on kcontro->network->smaba
<KaiL> ah, ok
<KaiL> and in which way it doesn't work?
<Livingstone__> its in user mode, I press admin mode and just hangs
<KaiL> could you try with some other kcontrol module, if the admin mode works there?
<gdh> not something crap like the ksudo prompt is at the back of the window stack?
<kkathman> mine works fine
<kkathman> prompts for password
<kkathman> then off its goes
<KaiL> we had several reports about kcontrol admin mode doesn't want to work after upgrading kdelibs
<Livingstone__> the others works fine :S
<KaiL> ...and reinstalling kcontrol (apt-get --reinstall install kcontrol) helped there
<KaiL> hmm
<kkathman> KaiL:  you mean even after your script fix KaiL  ?
<KaiL> kkathman: look at the last line in the script ;)
<kkathman> cuz I have not experienced that defect as yet
<KaiL> the script fixes that too
<kkathman> thats cuz you rock dude  LOL
<KaiL> maybe we also need to reinstall that samba stuff
<kkathman> Uhm..I dunno, like I said, I just tried my network settings and admin...works fine
<kkathman> and I used your script
<KaiL> sudo apt-get --reinstall install kdenetwork-filesharing
<kkathman> KaiL:  they did fix all the kdelibs issues, so if they re-release that it will be ok?
<KaiL> Livingstone__: could you try that?
<Livingstone__> KaiL: going...
<KaiL> kkathman: the overwriting problem will be done with a new knetworkconf
<Livingstone__> KaiL: now just works!!
<Livingstone__> KaiL:  thanks
<KaiL> the /etc/kderc will be fixed with the gcc4 transition
<KaiL> Livingstone__: oh ;/
<kkathman> well, what I mean, is say they wish to do an update to kdelibs...if we do the update will we need a correction script again?
<KaiL> ...updated fix-scripts
<kkathman> ohh :(
<kkathman> hmm
<shiv> i have weird issues with sound,  sometimes its present sometimes not
<shiv> everytime i reboot I am not sure if it wil come back
<shiv> any help?
<ksut> is it possible to write to reiserfs partitions in kubuntu?
<gdh> ksut: Of course, reiserfs is just a linux kernel module
<ksut> then what do I put into the fstab...I seem to have gotten them mounted but not writeable
<gdh> Sounds like you just need to set permissions on your mountpoint
<ksut> oh I forgot about that. ill go look
<gdh> you also might need to umount before doing that... not sure..
<ksut> yeah its set to view only for normal users
<ksut> how do I edit them without being root?
<ksut> or using sudo etc...
<ksut> I also can't seem to load any of the programs I just added from kynaptic including firefox, thunderbird, and xmms....
<gdh> if the mountpoint is owned by root in mode 755.. then you don't have much choice but sudo
<gdh> what do you get if you just type 'xmms' from a konsole ?
<ksut> yeah but what I meant to ask, was how do I edit the permissions then from the console
<gdh> ksut: ah cool, chown ksut /mnt/point
<gdh> assuming your username is 'ksut'
<ksut> ok
<ksut> ksut@Playroom1-Ubuntu:~$ xmms
<ksut> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ksut> Segmentation fault
<ksut> ksut@Playroom1-Ubuntu:~$
<gdh> ouch
<ksut> ...
<gdh> what about firefox?
<gdh> incidentally I can recommend beep-media-player as an xmms replacement... works identically, uses GTK2 so looks much nicer
<ksut> I seem to message repeating infinitely about running a disk image on MacOS X
<ksut> when I type firefox
<ksut> could it be somehow some libs failed to get installed?
<gdh> For the record, I get the same libmikmod error when I run xmms
<gdh> but... xmms /does/ open and run
<ksut> I installed kubuntu this morning and firefox/thunderbird didn't run but xmms did.  Then I installed the kdeartwork and it kind of screwed up the ubuntu kde integration so I reinstalled and now xmms won't even load
<ksut> hmm
<ksut> I had it run this morning
<ksut> before I did a clean install
<_simple> uh firefox1.0.3 isn't int he apt-cache how do i update that so it is?
<Tm_T> _simple: eh, you mean 1.0.4?
<gdh> _simple: 1.0.3  or 1.0.4 aren't in Ubuntu yet
<_simple> ah
<Tm_T> gdh: actually they are
<_simple> and 1.0.2 isn't either?
<gdh> _simple: The security fix is included in the new updates, just no new features
<_simple> nah, well last i checked on knoppix it was only 1.0.3
<Tm_T> oh, that's true
<gdh> Tm_T: In hoary , tho?
<_simple> but if 1.0.4 has been realesed in the database for sure that one
<Tm_T> gdh: sorry, my mistake :)
<gdh> =)
<ksut> gdh: I uninstalled firefox from kynaptic and reinstalled it and it ran
<Tm_T> gdh: but what new features?
<thoreauputic> _simple: the release number doesn't change, but the patches are included in the latest updates
<gdh> Tm_T: Who knows? I only use Konq...
<_simple> oh, well i don't have firefox at all
<gdh> ksut: Computers are fun, eh? :)
<ksut> yep
<_simple> and i want to use apt-get to install it
<ksut> ill try it with all the other apps
<thoreauputic> gdh: the package name is mozilla-firefox
<thoreauputic> oops that was for _simple 
<gdh> :)
<_simple> yes
<_simple> when i do apt-cace search mozilla
<gdh> thoreauputic: Was about to snap 'Yes and your point is?' =)
<thoreauputic> gdh: :)
<_simple> it just comes up with like 50 different language packages or something
<_simple> that's it
<thoreauputic> _simple: mozilla-firefox
<_simple> yes
<_simple> mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb - Mozilla Firefox English language/region package?
<_simple> looksl ike some package not an install of it
<_simple> that's the only result from mozilla-firefox
<thoreauputic> _simple: there are multiple lines here: scrolling down I find
<thoreauputic> mozilla-firefox - lightweight web browser based on Mozilla
<gdh> lightweight :)
<_simple> simple@simpleb0x:~$ apt-cache search mozilla-firefox
<_simple> mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb - Mozilla Firefox English language/region package
<_simple> simple@simpleb0x:~$     
<_simple> no there isn't
<_simple> there is one.
<thoreauputic> _simple: possibly your sources file is broken?
<_simple> how do i know?
<thoreauputic> _simple: have you done ` sudo apt-get update ` ?
<_simple> yeah
<thoreauputic> well, firefox is in main, so your /etc/apt/sources.list must be wrong
<_simple> how can i make it right o:
<_simple> i never edited the list
<thoreauputic> _simple: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<_simple> yeah
<_simple> i think i've done that before
<_simple> and i get like all errors
<_simple> i'll try again
<thoreauputic> _simple: you need at least main and preferably universe : also the security repos
<thoreauputic> _simple: add multiverse if you need non-free codecs and such
<_simple> i might need it, i know nothing
<gdh> Generally, if you want mplayer you need it :)
<_simple> mplayer?
<_simple> i don't even have sound set up
<_simple> blasted intel integrated chips
<_simple> i follow tihs like four step guide, and get nothing but errors :D
<gdh> Ah it was so much easier when you had to set the IO port, IRQ, DMA channel for sound =)
<_simple> well being so non difficult, i'd expect no errors was a point
<Cybermagellan> Anyone using Kubuntu on a Mac?
<Cybermagellan> for some reason my mac wont burn the .iso
<thoreauputic> Cybermagellan: known issue - it's a bug in the mac CD burning utility
<Cybermagellan> So how can I burn it?
<Cybermagellan> Can't on a PC can I?
<thoreauputic> Cybermagellan: do you have another non-mac box you can access? That would be easiest
<Cybermagellan> I have a PC yeah....
<thoreauputic> Cybermagellan: sure you can burn the ISO on a PC
<Cybermagellan> That's what I'm on right now....
<thoreauputic> it's just an iso
<Cybermagellan> Since when could PC's burn Mac?
<thoreauputic> Cybermagellan: you aren't burning "Mac" you're burning an .ISO image :)
<thoreauputic> which in this case is a Linux distro CD anyway
<Cybermagellan> Right...I thought the file systems were different and the way they were burnt
<Cybermagellan> It's wierd burning Kubuntu from Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> >ISO *is* a file system
<Cybermagellan> OK, so it just compacts the way it is supposed to be laid out?
<thoreauputic> Cybermagellan: don't worry about the technicalities - just burn it as an iso
<Cybermagellan> LOL....I am
<thoreauputic> Cybermagellan: right click the file in Nautilus and choose burn
<Cybermagellan> do I still have to press c when booting
<Cybermagellan> yeah I am burning now
<thoreauputic> Cybermagellan: yes, press c to boot  a CD
<Cybermagellan> right
<thoreauputic> Cybermagellan: if it's a laptop you might have to insert the CD while OS-X is running, then rebooot holding down "c"
<Cybermagellan> No it's a blueberry G3
<thoreauputic> OK
<ThierryF59> Bonsoir les gens !
<Cybermagellan> um, sure?
<ThierryF59> Une question pour des gens qui savent ! Je viens de pass sous Kubuntu aprs avoir t sous Ubuntu! j'ai un souci avec le mode administrateur dans le centre de conf de KDE il le prend mais le valide pas ! comment faire vu qu'a l'install cela fonctionnait ?
<ThierryF59> peut on lancer le centre de conf kde depuis un terminal en sudo et si oui quel est la commande ?
<ThierryF59> parlez vous francais sur ce chan svp ?
<ThierryF59> ou y a t'il personne ?
<ThierryF59> et bien on ne peut pas dire... avec Kubuntu on se sent bien seul
<ThierryF59> SVP faite juste Bouh! pour vous s'il y a quelqu'un ! lol
<Choubaka> ThierryF59: No french on this channel. :/
<judax> sorry :(
<ThierryF59> i anderstand now
<thoreauputic> ThierryF59: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ThierryF59> i don't speack englich, it is reason
<Choubaka> try joining #ubuntu-fr
<judax> no worries
<gdh> ThierryF59: Your English is still better than many I've seen here :)
<Choubaka> or #kubuntu-fr
<Choubaka> :)
<ThierryF59> ok je vous remercie
<thoreauputic> ThierryF59: tu trouveras des Francais sur le canal #ubuntu-fr
<ThierryF59> sorry ! ;-)
<ThierryF59> mdr a un francais ! lol
<gdh> pas de probleme, bon soir =)
<ThierryF59> merci
<Cybermagellan> LOL...10 mins of showing my wife Kubuntu on her mac and now she wants me to install it
<Choubaka> :D
<thoreauputic> Cybermagellan: I hardly ever boot OS-X on my iBook these days :)
<thoreauputic> Cybermagellan: heh - an easy convert then  - good stuff !
<Cybermagellan> is there a disk install part to the LiveCD or do I have to download and burn the install CD?
<thoreauputic> Cybermagellan: you need the install CD currently
<thoreauputic> Cybermagellan: I believe a combined CD is planned for Breezy
<Cybermagellan> Cool
<sixth> hey guys....got some major problems with my machine, i am running kubuntu, when i log in i got error saying "can not start kde panel" or something along those lings
<sixth> now when i boot into kde i dont have any panel on the bootm
<sixth> nothing at all
<sixth> any ideas?
<sixth> the last thing i installed was some kdelibs
<Choubaka> it's borken :/
<msb> how i can zoom in mplayer
<sixth> somethign is serisouly broken
<msb> picture is just 1/9 of screen and i want whole screen
<judax> sixth: it is the kdelibs install it is messed up
<msb> window resizes mut video dont
<sixth> shoot
<sixth> sob...any thing to do to fix?
<judax> sixth: cant remember the exact process to fix, I did it already, there are plenty of good threads on forum
<judax> sixth: that tell you how to fix, it is easy dont worry
<sixth> aight i am gonna go do some searching
<sixth> aight awesome thanks so much
<judax> sixth: search kdelibs
<sixth> ok 
<Choubaka> msb: press f?
<msb> what should happen? :D
<judax> sixth: ?
<Choubaka> or if you started mplayer from the command line, make sure you give it the "-zoom" option
<Choubaka> msb: full screen
<sixth> judax, yeah i am searchin now
<judax> sixth: there is a script that I used that works nice to get all your panel settings and such back
<sixth> is it on the forums/
<judax> sixth: go to dcc chat
<sixth> ok one sec
<sixth> i cant get my network cards to work either
<sixth> so i dunno if that would help anyway
<sixth> kubuntu is on my laptop
<judax> sixth: kk, check the forums, you can back some stuff out
<yahalom> can anyone help me with konqueror crashing everytime i play a stream?
<Octane> should i install kubuntu
<Octane> i once tried ubuntu and got los\t
<sixth> judax: yeah i am reading a thread now
<Octane> and now my fc3 hdd crapped out so im thinking about it again
<yahalom> Octane: what issues?
<yahalom> Octane: got lost?
<Octane> yahalom
<Octane> are you israeli?
<yahalom> Octane: yes
<Octane> me too
<Octane> anyway, im not sure where i got lost
<yahalom> Octane: cool ;)
<Octane> but i remember i did
<yahalom> Octane: check out www.ubuntu.org.il
<Octane> i think when i was using apt
<yahalom> Octane: what about apt didnt u get?
<Octane> oh i get apt, thats not the problem
<yahalom> Octane: did u try kynaptic?
<Octane> i forget, it was a few monhts ago, i just gave up and went fc3
<Octane> but now im thinking of going to kubuntu agian
<yahalom> Octane: i used fc3 before. fc3 is good. its all about what u prefer. i personally prefer debian type distros.
<yahalom> Octane: it doesnt make sense that kubuntu wouldnt have worked though
<Octane> yahalom: im not worried about the past, just about what i should install now
<yahalom> Octane: i recommend u install ubuntu, and then apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<yahalom> Octane: then u'll have gnome and kde
<msb> this sucks if i cant zoom that video without konsole
<msb> :|
<yahalom> msb: ?
<msb> mplayer.
<yahalom> msb: explain :)
<msb> picture is only 1/9 of monitor 
<yahalom> Octane: ?
<Octane> ani lo yachol lirot ivrit
<msb> and mplayer window is full screen
<yahalom> Octane: lama lo?
<Tm_T> msb: o/
<thoreauputic> msb: either install xine, or enable "software zooming" in the mplayer configuration file
<yahalom> Octane: ok, what ur going to do, well at least ur hebrew issue will be solved with apt :)
<Octane> yahalom: ze windows ve ani mishtamesh be mirc amerikai
<Octane> yahalom: ani gar be new york
<thoreauputic> msb: personally I'd recommend the xine way, it's easier
<yahalom> Octane: ah ok. 
<Octane> 16 years
<msb> i have installed xine, i think
<yahalom> Octane: tov ani mistamesh be kde beivrit.
<yahalom> Octane: az ma ta'aseh?
<sixth> judax, u there?
<thoreauputic> msb: xine does proper full screen by default
<yahalom> Octane: hell of a long time, when u coming back?
<sixth> judax, i tried running that script and i get an error
<thoreauputic> msb: just hit "f"
<Octane> yahalom: no i moved here when i was 8, i go back every year though
<thoreauputic> msb: or select full screen in the GUI of course
<msb> that f doesnt work
<yahalom> Octane: just get ubuntu if u want to try it. any problem u have u should find help here or on ubuntu, ppl usually help.
<msb> does xine view subtitles?
<thoreauputic> msb: it does here, with xine
<yahalom> or just look for me and i'll try and help u.
<yahalom> Octane: but i still dont get what problems apt gave u, its not a reason to remove kubuntu.
<Octane> i dont remember i think my hdd was fucked up
<Octane> i have never tried any debian based o/s
<Octane> i have only used redhat and fc
<yahalom> Octane: ubuntu is just as easy as fedora, if not easier.
<yahalom> Octane: my grandma could use it
<Octane> i do have my entire /home/ backed up
<Octane> so i could just copy all my settings into the new home regardlesws of my os
<yahalom> Octane: install it and then when u get probs just seek help. 
<Octane> yahalom: why do you recommend ubuntu over kubuntu
<yahalom> Octane: i dont. i use kubuntu.
<Octane> i mean ubuntu then installing kubuntu
<yahalom> Octane: its just i found that installing ubuntu and then apt-getting kubuntu gives u gnome and some settings seemed different whcih i prefered, the truth is i'm sure you can sort that out by installing kubuntu.
<yahalom> Octane: just get kubuntu or ubuntu, it's the same distro :)
<yahalom> Octane: kashe li lehamlitz lecha ubuntu al fedora. shneihem tovim meod. hem pashut olamim acherim. echad redhat veechad debian. ani beatzmi maadif debian.
<yahalom> Octane: ledati kde oved yoter tov al ubuntu.
<yahalom> guys my movies keep killing konqueror :(
<yahalom> they load 30% and the paff!
<Octane> yahalom sababa, ba li lenasot mahshehu chadash
<yahalom> Octane: ze shaveh ;) im yesh lecha bayot techapesh oti.
<Octane> yahalom: walla, hamon toda achi
<Octane> batachles fedora ktzat yalduti
<Octane> ki ze redhat
<yahalom> Octane: leDati ubuntu ze yoter shlita
<yahalom> nobody having video stream issues?
<Octane> right now i have the fc4 test 3 installer open
<yahalom> how do i change my kernel from k7 to 686?
<yahalom> Octane: good?
<Octane> yahalom: dont know i think im not gonna install it now
<msb> this sucks
<msb> mplayer shows subtitles but dont zoom and other dont show subtitles, xine and wxvlc
<transgress> anyone know the difference of using a visa checkcard as credit and using it as debit?
<Tm_T> msb: heh, you can't always win :)
<transgress> msb: what do you mean it doesn't zoom?
<msb> transgress: i cant get full screen video
<msb> just 1/9 of monitor
<transgress> msb: did you try hitting f?
<msb> yes
<msb> and nothing happened
<transgress> you using just mplayer or mplayer gui?
<msb> mplayer gui i think
#kubuntu 2006-05-15
<wckdkl0wn> i am updating ubuntu to kubuntu.. was i supose to change the repositories?
<squilla> no
<wckdkl0wn> so leave it as hoary then?
<squilla> justinstall kde-desktop
<tschentz> ...and uninstall ubuntu-desktop if you want to get rid of gnome
<wckdkl0wn> i remember i did this a while back and had to change it to breezzy or something like that
<DrNickRiviera> is it often a problem installing packages for breezy on dapper, or is it generally ok?
<wckdkl0wn> ok i did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wckdkl0wn> without changing anything
<wckdkl0wn> now to uninstall the ubuntu i do what?
<squilla> do't
<squilla> don't - sorry
<wckdkl0wn> gdm or kdm display manager?
<squilla> does not matter
<wckdkl0wn> ok
<wckdkl0wn> went with kdm
<squilla> question of style - tey both :-)
<squilla> me too
<h3sp4wn> DrNickRiviera: You can get away with the breezy version of freenx on dapper but generally its a bad idea
<wckdkl0wn> Setting up kdm (3.4.0-0ubuntu18.2) ...
<wckdkl0wn>  * Reloading K Display Manager configuration...                          [fail] 
<wckdkl0wn> failed
<squilla> type less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<squilla> look for lines beginning with (EE)
<DrNickRiviera> hmm, want to install mythtv and can't find up to date binaries for dapper
<DrNickRiviera> the ones in the official repos are 0.18 rather then 0.19
<squilla> man - yesterday you couldn't even boot and today you're close to pvr?
<squilla> :-)
<DrNickRiviera> might have to compile it myself :-/
<DrNickRiviera> i still can't boot properly ;)
<DrNickRiviera> just need a couple of days break until i will attempt to solve that problem
<squilla> same as before?
<DrNickRiviera> yeah, have to go through the recovery mode and run telinit 3
<squilla> no (EE) in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<wckdkl0wn> ok brb gonna restart
<squilla> nothing in "dmesg | less"?
<squilla> nothing in /var/log/messages?
<squilla> good luck wckd
<DrNickRiviera> the only EE's in Xorg.0.log are "Cannot open /dev/wacom"
<DrNickRiviera> wonder why it's even trying to do that
<squilla> I got those too - that's small bug
<DrNickRiviera> k
<DrNickRiviera> i might try and find something in the logs tomorrow, would be much too hard to find now anyway, systems been running for ages since i last tried it
<wckdkl0wn> hrmm still says ubuntu when starting up into linux
<wckdkl0wn> what else should i do now that i just changed it to kubuntu?
<squilla> what do you want it to say?
<squilla> kubuntu just means you have the kde desktop
<wckdkl0wn> shouldnt it of said kubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<wckdkl0wn> oh ok
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<squilla> not if you started with ubuntu
<squilla> It'sa really all the same
<DrNickRiviera> just that the kubuntu colours are way cooler
<h3sp4wn> I think the xubuntu ones look the best
<squilla> :-)
<squilla> Love the choices!
<DrNickRiviera> changing from fedora is definitely one of the best decisions i've made in a while
<wckdkl0wn> lol
<DrNickRiviera> can't believe how much more consistent it is
<DrNickRiviera> and most stuff is far easier to do too
<squilla> DrNick: agreed
<kkathman> DrNickRiviera:  did you run Gnome under Fedora or KDE?
<squilla> I been racing nfs most wanted - did I tell you that already?
<DrNickRiviera> kde
<kkathman> should be no difference then really between KDE's .. its KDE hehe
<DrNickRiviera> my desktops on the two systems are practically identical
<DrNickRiviera> well, it's partly coming from yum to apt
<kkathman> that is unless Fedora didnt keep up with version
<kkathman> control
<DrNickRiviera> installing fedora was always a pain, just had a lot of problems
<DaSkreech> does anyone know a good script to server my amarok collection across the network
<johnny3d> crimsun, hello
<DrNickRiviera> apart from the screen going blank problems i've had with ubuntu the install was amazing
<kkathman> DrNickRiviera:  I have SuSE and ubuntu both and they are identical also
<DrNickRiviera> DaSkreech: use mysql as the database
<DrNickRiviera> then you can connect to that from however many clients you want
<DaSkreech> DrNickRiviera: Huh?
<DaSkreech> When I say My collection I don't mean the metatags etal I mean streaming/downloading the music across the network :)
<DaSkreech> There are a bunch of scripts that are made I don't recall anyof them right now
<DrNickRiviera> ah, ok
<DrNickRiviera> thought you just wanted all the files stored centrally
<DrNickRiviera> kkathman: there are quite a lot of differences though, aren't there
<squilla> chaps I'm for bed - goodnight
<DrNickRiviera> wouldn't be much point in having all the distros otherwise
<DrNickRiviera> n8 squilla
<kkathman> DrNickRiviera: none actually - except that Kubuntu adds their own control center for KDE which I dont like personally
<kkathman> KDE is KDE, each distro has a few little tweaks but none really significant
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Depends what you want to use as players (I use a WGT634U with a usb soundcard) it affects your choice of server though
<apokryphos> kkathman: you won't say that after you've used Linspire :P
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> welll....... there are exceptions apokryphos :)  How ya been btw ?
<DrNickRiviera> is linspire really that bad?
<Tm_T> kkathman: hi
<apokryphos> very well. Exams start this week so little time for other things :)
<kkathman> hi Tm_T
<apokryphos> DrNickRiviera: it's hated quite a bit by many :P
<apokryphos> or just disliked
<Tm_T> apokryphos: yo
<kkathman> apokryphos:  good luck (I doubt you'll need it tho)
<DrNickRiviera> my boss just bought a copy of it, because he thinks it will be easier to use then other distros
<apokryphos> how you doin', Tm_T? :)
<Tm_T> apokryphos: alive, you?
<apokryphos> kkathman: heh, we shall see 8)
<apokryphos> Tm_T: just about alive. Work is killin' me :P
<kkathman> I never got the urge to run linspire...went straight to mainline linux
<kkathman> settled in on ubuntu and SuSE
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: I just use madplay and icecast
<apokryphos> linspire is quite popular, but not so much mainstream UNIX
<kkathman> exactly
<apokryphos> kkathman: out on the 11th ;-)
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Something that can spit out a HTML site
<DaSkreech> That way I can listen to my music anywhere in the world :-)
<kkathman> apokryphos:  yep..Im looking forward to it...but scared of the upgrade :)
<apokryphos> it should be fine
<kkathman> never done one there apokryphos
<apokryphos> they officially support it, and they'll be doing it for an awful long time... so hey
<kkathman> yah
<apokryphos> kkathman: though, don't you have your /home on a seperate partition?
<kkathman> apokryphos:  I dont remember actually
<apokryphos> df -h =)
<kkathman> I dont think so
<apokryphos> it's always a good idea to do that
<apokryphos> well, I also partly do it to easily move between distros
<kkathman> darn I didnt :(
<apokryphos> having /home on a seperate partition is a very good idea
<kkathman> I did once on ubuntu
<kkathman> but then it got hosed and I reinstalled it and forgot
<apokryphos> makes me never really care about worst-coming-to-worst
<kkathman> well I regularly back up my HOME so I can always just drop it in
<DrNickRiviera> what do you think of having /usr/local on an extra partition too?
<apokryphos> why?
<DrNickRiviera> i've heard quite a few times now, that that's a very good idea too
<kkathman> DrNickRiviera:  why?
<apokryphos> kkathman: no need to ever back up really if it's on another partition :P
<DrNickRiviera> don't know, suppose so you don't have to install programs that are in there again
<kkathman> most programs split between /usr/bin   and /usr/local/bin  so if you use that strategy, you'll need to split that off too
<DrNickRiviera> still haven't quite gotten to grips with what goes where in linux though
<DrNickRiviera> so i don't really know
<kkathman> and typically when doing an upgrade theres alot of change
<apokryphos> well /usr/bin is for executables that your distro would put in
<kkathman> whats good to do is keep your debs tho in your home
<kkathman> then its easy to reinstall everything
<bleaked> personally, i just have 6 partitions: /, /usr, /var, /etc, /home, and /tmp
<kkathman> but most data files that are significant are stored in your home
<bleaked> having /etc and /home on separate partitions is most important to me.
<bleaked> a /var partition on servers is key as well
<apokryphos> yeah, I'd really only have /var and /etc on a seperate partition if I *had* to
<crimsun> johnny3d: hi
<solid_liq> my apt-get won't upgrade or install any software.  It keeps giving me this error: http://pastebin.com/708432     and the suggested fix doesn't work.  Anyone know how I can fix it?
<visik7> anyone know a good 4:3 laptop with an nvidia card and link compliant hardware ?
<visik7> and a res greater than 1024x768
<johnny3d> back at work crimsun ?
<crimsun> johnny3d: yes, won't be able to answer for some hours
<apokryphos> solid_liq: sudo apt-get -f install ?
<solid_liq> apokryphos: that gives me this message at the end of its output:   http://pastebin.com/708451
<apokryphos> solid_liq: so remove libfame0 and install that one
<apokryphos> be careful to watch out of possible packages that depend on it though
<solid_liq> apokryphos: it doesn't let me remove it
<apokryphos> solid_liq: what's the error?
<Tm_T> moooooh
* Tm_T is compiling again kicker, kwin, kopete, kdepim and amarok atleast
<apokryphos> why :D
<solid_liq> just a sec...
* Nirvana  runs away
<angasule> will dapper use the Adept package manager? or something else?
<solid_liq> apokryphos: ok, got it:
<solid_liq> http://pastebin.com/708463
<apokryphos> angasule: adept
<angasule> apokryphos: improved? I've tried synaptic and it's a lot more useful and looks better :/
<apokryphos> angasule: very much so, yes
<apokryphos> it also contains now a simpler adept installer
<apokryphos> which is very nice
<solid_liq> apokryphos: did you see the output from when I try to remove libfame0?
<apokryphos> solid_liq: so remove that package as well :)
<angasule> good, the current adept is nearly unusable for searching
<solid_liq> apokryphos: look at what it says
<apokryphos> I did
<solid_liq> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libfame-0.9_0.9.0-0.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<solid_liq>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libfame-0.9.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libfame0
<solid_liq> I keep getting this error despite removing those packages, and manually deleting the offending file:
<solid_liq> ^
<solid_liq> there are now no /usr/lib/libfame* files, but this error still comes up and I don't know the package management system well enough to do anything about it, apokryphos
<apokryphos> solid_liq: I told you what to do... remove that package, don't try to install others.
<solid_liq> manually, I mean :D
<apokryphos> solid_liq: if you get other packages saying they have problems because they depend on it, remove those as well.
<solid_liq> apokryphos: I did, but it keeps telling me to use apt-get -f install
<solid_liq> and I did remove those as well
<apokryphos> solid_liq: in theory if you had kubuntu-desktop/ubuntu-desktop installed those issues wouldn't ahppen.
<apokryphos> solid_liq: and what's the output when you try to remove those?
<solid_liq> apt-get remove gstreamer0.8-plugins-unofficial
<solid_liq> Reading package lists... Done
<solid_liq> Building dependency tree... Done
<solid_liq> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<solid_liq> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<solid_liq>   transcode: Depends: libfame-0.9 but it is not going to be installed
<solid_liq> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<solid_liq> apokryphos: and that's what I get with everything
<apokryphos> solid_liq: not a good idea to paste in here :P
<solid_liq> apokryphos: and I did an apt-get remove transcode  :(
<solid_liq> sorry
<apokryphos> solid_liq: look, you're not removing all the packages at once :)
<solid_liq> do you have to remove them all at once?
<apokryphos> solid_liq: sudo apt-get remove transcode gstreamer0.8-plugins-unofficial libfame0
<solid_liq> ah ok, thanks
<apokryphos> solid_liq: of course, otherwise they can't all be processed at once.
<solid_liq> ok
<solid_liq> I think it may be working this time :D
<apokryphos> =)
<apokryphos> solid_liq: install kubuntu-desktop after it has finished
<solid_liq> awesome, it worked!!!  Thank you so much apokryphos
<solid_liq> I think I installed on this machine from the kubuntu cd
<apokryphos> no :)
<solid_liq> I can't remember though
<solid_liq> ok
<apokryphos> solid_liq: which one?
<solid_liq> I used ubuntu and kubuntu cd on various computers, and upgrade to kubuntu somehow on the ones where I used the ubuntu cd
<apokryphos> solid_liq: if you want latest dapper (you're on dapper, right?) then install kubuntu-desktop and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<solid_liq> oh, no I'm on the latest stable one with some backport sources
<solid_liq> it's working now to upgrade to dapper?
<imbrandon_> yes
<apokryphos> solid_liq: oh ok, I see.
<apokryphos> solid_liq: dapper is still technically unstable
<apokryphos> you can wait till june 1st when it officially reaches stable status, or you can choose to upgrade now
<solid_liq> ok, might as well upgrade :D
<solid_liq> thanks!
<solid_liq> should I let it do the normal apt-get upgrade first, or no reason to bother?
<imbrandon_> no reason , dist-upgrade will take care of it
<solid_liq> ok cool, thanks!
<apokryphos> solid_liq: make sure you have kubuntu-desktop before upgrading
<imbrandon_> but you need to change your sources.list from breezy to dapper IF you want to do the upgrade
<apokryphos> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<imbrandon_> to dapper that is, and install kubuntu first like apokryphos said ;)
<imbrandon_> heya apokryphos
<apokryphos> hey
<_bon> how do i get rid of this error at ktorrent start up http://pastebin.com/708496
<_bon> stupid question?
<solid_liq> _bon: have you checked the permissions on the Desktop directory?
<solid_liq> _bon: alternately you can create a dummy file for the one it's looking for, and that might fix the problem.  You can use touch to do that (man touch)
<_bon> permissioon on desktop are not root
<solid_liq> _bon: try just creating the file it's looking for
<_bon> ok
<_bon> brb
<Mattchewie> Ok, I'm sure you guys get asked this all the time, but how do I go about upgrading to kde 3.5(.2)? I figure update apt repositories through adept but...is there a trick I'm missing
<imbrandon_> you on breezy i presume ( kde 3.5.2 is default in dapper ) but you can install it on breezy from the kubuntu wiki
<Tm_T> !kde3.5.2
<_bon> solid_liq didnt work - i shall read that man
<ubotu> methinks kde3.5.2 is to upgrade to KDE3.5.2, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<imbrandon_> it gives the repos you need to add
<Tm_T> Mattchewie: look ;)
<Mattchewie> Yeah I just installed breezy, drapper is testing correck?
<Tm_T> Mattchewie: yes
<imbrandon_> yea Mattchewie read what Tm_T said
<Mattchewie> haha wow, that was supposed to be *correct*
* Tm_T hides
<imbrandon_> ;)
<puckman> ello
<Mattchewie> sweet, I thought for sec I would have to do a 3.5 install...then 3.5.1...then 3.5.2
<imbrandon_> heh
* puckman just installed flight 7
<puckman> It looks fantastic
<apokryphos> =)
<imbrandon_> cool puckman ;) ( does a dist upgrade to the latest every few hours ;))
<puckman> Kubuntu dev guys are my herous ^_^
<puckman> imbrandon_: I left my other drive at work by mistake so downloaded the lastest flight and re-installed
<apokryphos> imbrandon_: you're just wasting their bandwidth :P
<imbrandon_> apokryphos: nah i have a local mirror apokryphos
<puckman> I think it really shows that you can just grab a hd, bang it in your machine and with just 1 cd and a quick install be on the net, chat and grab your emai
<apokryphos> yup =)
<imbrandon_> i have about 10 or 11 ubuntu machines here so i run a local breezy and dapper mirror
<apokryphos> wow, nice
<imbrandon_> i should probbly drop the breezy one though as it only is running on one machine
<imbrandon_> but it gives me local lan access ( and i give the address to our lug members too for a local mirror )
<puckman> I'm a bit sad though, looks like the backlight of my laptop screen is on its way out
<puckman> takes ages to warm up
<imbrandon_> and its rsync'd about 2 times a day
<imbrandon_> ouch puckman
<puckman> yeah, shes my sepcial, its an IBM Thinkpad X24
<puckman> special :P
<imbrandon_> :)
<puckman> Better check eBay for a screen or another second hand one, dont like the new machines
<imbrandon_> pick you up a macbook pro core duo ;) lol j/k
<puckman> Might do
<imbrandon_> although they are nice
<Mattchewie> One other small dumb question, you can do a full dist upgrade from adept? yes no? (just trying to figure out what I can and can not do with the gui tool set here)
<puckman> I'm a big apple guy, only bought the ibm as a toy 1 year back to plat with linux
<puckman> loved it so much that I sold my macs
<imbrandon_> Mattchewie: should be able too, i use command line most of te time but last i looked you could
<puckman> plat = play
<imbrandon_> linux runs on ppc ;)
<solid_liq> I wouldn't mind getting one of the Apple core duo lappys to run linux on :D
<puckman> yeah but not the pro
<puckman> they stink
<puckman> who wants a silver or white machine?
<solid_liq> dualproc and killer display :D
<puckman> I dont trust hardware that aint black
<solid_liq> silver sure, white, hell no
<imbrandon_> sure , with bootcamp runs fine ( has it installed upstairs on an intelmac )
<solid_liq> my HP desktop is silver and grey :D
<puckman> I have 3 intel macs in the office
<solid_liq> and my HP lappy is silver, grey and black :D
<puckman> tried bootcamp but did not like the reboot so using parallels instead
<imbrandon_> bootcamp will dualboot them with linux easy ( or even grub for that matter )
<solid_liq> doesn't grub work?
<solid_liq> guess so heheh :D
<imbrandon_> grub is a bit tricky on a mac solid_liq
<solid_liq> it's fussy?
<imbrandon_> not sure why, i think its the efi stuff
<Mattchewie> Yeah it was werid I tried to do a full upgrade last night, reboot after just incase, ...system came up and kcontrol said kde 3.4.2
<imbrandon_> thats the latest stable in breezy Mattchewie
<Mattchewie> Looked at the kde packages, ..said 3.5.2 was available, tried to upgrade it, but then it said (break) ....so I...I again was scratching my head
<solid_liq> well, gotta go
<solid_liq> later
<imbrandon_> heheh kde 3.5.2 is default in dapper but is avail with the right repos in breezy
<imbrandon_> backported blah blah blah
<nagyv> is there a way to upload to flickr directly from gwenview? are there plugins for it?
<imbrandon_> brb gonna change comps
<apokryphos> nagyv: only in the latest rc2 kipi-plugins
<apokryphos> can use digikam etc etc to do it too
<Mattchewie> I should of just rolled flight 7 lol
<apokryphos> nagyv: it's trivial to compile though.. I recommend trying it out 8)
<nagyv> apokryphos: thx
<Mattchewie> ok, it appears the upgarde is done, I should be able to reboot and see the new hotness yes?
<Mattchewie> :P
<Mattchewie> :(
<Mattchewie> Man, I'm stummped
<Mattchewie> put in the kde 3.5.2 rep in my apt config...I updated, I then told it to upgrade the dist...and still...no 3.5.2
<Tm_T> did you try to do "apt-get install kdebase"
<Tm_T> and if yes, what it says
<oknewbie> !w32codecs
<fyrmedic> How do I set up my linux box to serve as a gateway for the machines that my kids use so that I can actively filter and monitor their activity on the internet?
<fyrmedic> no one?
<CheeseBurgerMan> fyrmedic: Guess not. I honestly have no idea how to do that.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Sorry
<Kadran> hi, how to read the syslog to know the last installed pakages?
<tim> How do I install kdevelop
<Kadran> tim: sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<troy> tim: or install using adept
<trym> how do I remove a package without removing packages depending on it?
<pussfeller> fyrmedic, i think you need squid, not for the faint of heart
<NoUse> trym you can't, it will break the system
<tim> It won't install
<pussfeller> but an smarter way, is to watch their cookied or history in their browser and then have a talk with em, if they keep breaking the rules, no internet
<fyrmedic> thats what I have heard. I am very new to Linux and not very familiar with command line but willing to try if I can find a solution that will work.
<tim> Package kdevelop is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tim> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<tim> is only available from another source
<tim> However the following packages replace it:
<tim>   kdesdk-scripts
<tim> E: Package kdevelop has no installation candidate
<pussfeller> or setup tightvnc servers on their computers and not have it change the background and play with their mouse a few times so they know you can be logged in at anytime, and they wont necessarily know it
<pussfeller> or you can get a huge hosts file with all the bad ips on it looped back to 0.0.0.0
<pussfeller> but I think that slows down name resolution and it will cause a windwos box to crash if the file is too long
<troy> tim: try kdevelop3 instead of kdevelop
<pussfeller> or get a dd-wrt compatible linksys wireless router and watch the ips with wallwatcher....
<Kadran> how to know if certain pakage is installed to my system or not?
<tim> It didn't work
<Kadran> tim: did you installed sources?
<tim> what do mean you?
<Ahmuck> Kadran: open adept and do a search
<Kadran> tim: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<pussfeller> fyrmedic, but to answer your question speciffically, you should probably check out http://dansguardian.org
<Kadran> Ahmuck: i can't have any gui
<Kadran> i am chating through irssi and trying to recover my system i think i have installed something that do restart my system by itself
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kadran: Then use 'sudo apt-cache search <package>'
<Kadran> tim: try this site and this will create you a source.list file, put it in /etc/apt/
<Kadran> CheeseBurgerMan: will this command gives me the pakages that currently installed?
<knighthawk> hi all
<Kadran> knighthawk: hi
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kadran: No, it searches through the packages, let me see if I can figure out one which lists installed packages.
<pussfeller> fyrmedic, DG for ubuntu -> http://www.pilpi.net/journal/item-985.php
<Kadran> CheeseBurgerMan: thanks it will help me alot :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP, still can't figure out the listing packages command though. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kadran: Run 'aptitude'
<Kadran> CheeseBurgerMan: ok i think may be the problem with powertweakd or powersaved demons, i will remove them
<Kadran> CheeseBurgerMan: doesn't kubuntu do any logging for installing process?
<tim> why c
<tim> root@Kubuntu:/home/tim#  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
<tim> gpg: directory `/root/.gnupg' created
<tim> gpg: new configuration file `/root/.gnupg/gpg.conf' created
<tim> gpg: WARNING: options in `/root/.gnupg/gpg.conf' are not yet active during this run
<tim> gpg: keyring `/root/.gnupg/secring.gpg' created
<tim> gpg: keyring `/root/.gnupg/pubring.gpg' created
<tim> gpg: "KEY" not a key ID: skipping
<tim> root@Kubuntu:/home/tim#       gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<tim> gpg: WARNING: nothing exported
<tim> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<Kadran> tim: you will replace the 'KEY' with the number of key id specifed in the pakages
<CheeseBurgerMan> Your normal user has root priviliges? :o
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh no, nvm
<CheeseBurgerMan> My bad.
<Kadran> tim: the one that called GPG key: #######
<tim> what now?
<Kadran> tim: 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get install kdevelop'
<tim> I did that but I didn't have any luck!
<tim> #
<tim> # deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Alpha i386 (20060504)] / dapper main restricted
<tim> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Alpha i386 (20060504)] / dapper main restricted
<tim> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<tim> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<tim> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<tim> ## distribution.
<Ahmuck> is scim the input editor in kubuntu
<troy> Ahmuck: look for 'skim' maybe, under utilities
<spikeb> can i do a server install off the livecd?
<Ahmuck> i have scim, but i cannot figure out how it works.
<Ahmuck> i have it configured, but when i click on it, no keyboard except english
<troy> spikeb: livecd will install a system that matches the livecd
<spikeb> ok
<GullyFoyle> when dapper is released (stable) can i expect to easily upgrade from breezy or will there be glitches? this is my first kubuntu install.
<troy> Ahmuck: I'm sorry, I don't know enough about scim - never had to use it
<spikeb> both
<spikeb> heh
<troy> GullyFoyle: it'll work quite well
<spikeb> in theory, it will work great.
<troy> GullyFoyle: however, would still recommend backing up /home/username just in case :)
<GullyFoyle> using apt-get dist-upgrade?
<troy> well, you'll have to grab the dapper sources list first, but yeah
<GullyFoyle> troy: and comment out the old breezy ones?
<troy> right
<troy> I can send you a copy of my dapper sources.list if you'd like
<spikeb> i wonder if/when adept will be as "nice" as gnome-app-install
<GullyFoyle> troy: i'm not gonna try the beta
<troy> GullyFoyle: works fine for me, but packages are still being occasionally added or changed
<troy> spikeb: never used that other app, so don't know... personally, I moved to kubuntu from freebsd, so adept is a huge usability improvement over freebsd's ports
<spikeb> i'll show a screenshot of what it looks like to give an idea...
<GullyFoyle> hrm, i gotta put adept in my fluxbox menu
<GullyFoyle> i like using flux w/kde support
<tim> Why can't I install kdevelop?
<troy> tim: are you using adept to install it?
<tim> yes
<troy> does kdevelop3 show up in your list when you search for kdevelop?
<somekool> any plan to start working on a KDE 4 live C D? so we can tryout ?
<murph2481> how do i put a 2 second pause between tracks when burning with k3b?
<somekool> i believe kdelibs and many programs compil already, no ?
<troy> somekool: that would require kde4 packages, and since much of kde4 doesn't even build yet...
<spikeb> hehe
<troy> half of kdebase is compiling, if that's what you mean :)
<troy> but like, plasma isn't ready yet, so you have to use kde3's kicker in a half-broken state... etc.
<somekool> troy ok thanks for the info
<TTT_Travis> hey Kubuntuers I need some testers that run xubuntu to test out my Ubuntu Center product
<spikeb> http://niran.org/data-blog/gnome-app-install-2.png
<spikeb> TTT_Travis: try looking in #xubuntu
<spikeb> TTT_Travis: what is ubuntu center?
<tim> yes finally
<somekool> its appreciated. I'll install a separate box and try to make it compil from svn
<TTT_Travis> I just released on new release today
<TTT_Travis> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Center_Alpha_1_Released_-_Web_Based_Ubuntu_Control
<somekool> i suppose running stable 3.5 and svn-4.0 is not recommended on the same computer, right ?
<troy> well, you could do it I guess... just create a new user, and for that user, create a /home/user/lib /home/user/bin, etc. etc. and install kde4 there
<spikeb> bah
* spikeb passes on testing ubuntu center
<TTT_Travis> read the post
<TTT_Travis> I think you'll like it if you give it a try
<TTT_Travis> I need some testers from xubuntu and kubuntu
<TTT_Travis> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Center_Alpha_1_Released_-_Web_Based_Ubuntu_Control
<TTT_Travis> have fun
<TTT_Travis> later
<somekool>  troy thanks
<troy> somekool: might be trouble though, getting it all to work :P
<thinkpad> Hi,  $ netstat -anup |grep 500
<thinkpad> udp    0    0 127.0.0.1:500       0.0.0.0:*        -
<thinkpad> How can I tell what's listening on this port?
<konfuzed> hey there, how can I confirm what hardware specs I have with kubuntu??
<somekool> troy sounds like trouble yes ! but isn't whats linux is about ;)
<troy> konfuzed: kinfocenter
<troy> konfuzed: should be under the system menu
<konfuzed> troy, is that the same as kde infocenter
<konfuzed> I cant seem to find the cpu
<troy> thinkpad: netstat -lp | grep 500
<Ahmuck> does kubuntu recoginize volume buttons on keyboards ?
<Carbon_Monoxide> ya
<Ahmuck> how ?  mine does not work
<Ahmuck> do i have to tell it what keyboard i have ?
<Carbon_Monoxide> I didn't nothing about it
<troy> thinkpad: you'll probably have to do that as "sudo netstat -lp | grep 500"
<spikeb> Ahmuck: sometimes yeah
<troy> depends if it recognizes the keyboard
<Carbon_Monoxide> Ahmuck : It just works itself
<Ahmuck> it looks like i just have a generic keyboard
<Ahmuck> or it looks that way to kubuntu
<Carbon_Monoxide> Ahmuck: I'm using the Microsoft wireless keyboard   :)
<troy> you know, for all their faults, they do make some decent hardware...
<troy> Ahmuck: is it usb?
<Carbon_Monoxide> Ahmuck: Mine is just regconized as "Generic 104-key PC".
<thinkpad> troy: excellent catch! sudo would reveal it. thaks a lot
<Ahmuck> troy: no.
<troy> I'm curious as to what it is/was...
<Ahmuck> it is a logitech elite keyboard le
<troy> Ahmuck: google may be the place to go ...
<troy> Ahmuck: if it was USB, sometimes just updating the list of usb ids with 'sudo update-usbids' will give devices their full functionality
<troy> it usually works for me when new cameras or mp3 sticks show up on the market and linux doesn't know what to do with them
<Carbon_Monoxide> troy: wow great!
<konfuzed> kubuntu on a p3 intel coppermine 866Mhz with 256K cache and 256MB ram is running noticably slower than a AMD K6(TA3D) 64MB on win98, is there a common reason for this? any suggestion as to where to look as to why?
<troy> konfuzed: breezy?
<Carbon_Monoxide> konfuzed: how about the other devices?
<troy> if it's breezy (or older), is it always slow, or does it seem slow when reading a CD for example (DMA is off by default on breezy)
<wilkku> hey. is there any easy way to go from 64 bit kubuntu to 32 bit kubuntu, or do I have to do a complete reinstall?
<troy> wilkku: reinstall... or run the 32bit stuff in a chroot and keep the 64 bit stuff
<troy> wilkku: you're missing flash and some codecs, and maybe wine, right?
<konfuzed> carp I got this guy on the phone with kubuntu and i got edubuntu breezy on mine
<konfuzed> where do I tell him to find the terminal icon
<konfuzed> so i can have him uname - a
<spikeb> isnt edubuntu kde based as well?
<crimsun> should be in System Tools or whatnot
<konfuzed> gnome based
<Carbon_Monoxide> troy: Do you mean Hoary is having better performance than Breezy? No flaming
<wilkku> troy, yeah
<troy> App menu->System->konsole
<spikeb> konfuzed: kmenu, system, konsole
<konfuzed> yea
<CaBlGuY> anyone I remember in here??  :p
<troy> Carbon_Monoxide: no, haory did that too - see, certain models of cd-rom broke with dma turned on (freezing the system), so rather than turning it off for just those systems, it turned it off by default
<spikeb> why the bloody hell doesn't kubuntu replace the kmenu icon with the kubuntu logo?
<troy> wilkku: 32bit chroot will wolve your problem with some work... it's not pretty though
<troy> wilkku: solve*
<troy> spikeb: it does sort of - look at the side of the k menu when it pops up
<spikeb> well yeah
<troy> good enough
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> i suppose i can just change the icon meself
<wilkku> troy, i think i'm just gonna do the reinstall :)
<troy> that works too -- the only places you'll lose speed is in video encoding and a few similar processes
<Carbon_Monoxide> Has anyone here done a comparison on Kubuntu's and Ubuntu's performance?
<spikeb> not i
<konfuzed> linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 #1 THU AUGUST 18  TIME  UTC 2005 i686 gnu linux
<spikeb> Carbon_Monoxide: somebody was complaining the other day that kde apps were faster than gtk apps though
<troy> Carbon_Monoxide: that would only be comparing gnome vs. kde performance, not really useful
<konfuzed> so is that breezy??
* troy thinks it might be hoary actually... breezy had 2.6.12
<troy> or .13
<konfuzed> why doesnt uname -a    say kubuntu or hoary or breezy
<spikeb> uname doesn't give distro names
<konfuzed> would it be straight forward for him (for me to help him) upgrade to breezy or even dapper?
<spikeb> konfuzed: yeah
<konfuzed> is dapper on kde or gnome right now?
<spikeb> kubuntu dapper uses kde, ubuntu dapper uses gnome
<troy> konfuzed: both
<konfuzed> last I looked dapper in devel was only one of them
<konfuzed> so is there a doc for upgrade from haory to dapper
<spikeb> no. but there is one from hoary to breezy, and another from breezy to dapper
<konfuzed> can I go right to dapper or do i have to do breezy then dapper?
<spikeb> you have to do breezy then dapper.
<konfuzed> ok so where can I find these two upgrade docs
<CheeseBurgerMan> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<konfuzed> i'll email those links to him
<konfuzed> then go over and help him do it
<Carbon_Monoxide> So is there any way for me to shift to Kubuntu from Ubuntu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Carbon_Monoxide: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop', then log out and select 'GNOME' from the session menu.
<spikeb> or, in the reverse case, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, then select kde from the session bit
<Carbon_Monoxide> ahhh... I wanna go to Kubuntu from Ubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> Sorry, read that wrong. :\
<Carbon_Monoxide> :D
<CheeseBurgerMan> Do what spikeb said. ;)
<konfuzed> ok so i should be able to handle it from here.
<konfuzed> im gonna go over and hold his hand through all those tech words ;^)
<troy> Carbon_Monoxide: there are instructions for that at  http://kubuntu.org/
<Carbon_Monoxide> so doing "sudo apt-get install Kubuntu-desktop" will grab all the packages for Kubuntu along with removing GTK stuffs?
<Carbon_Monoxide> or I have to remove GTK stuffs myself?
<troy> Carbon_Monoxide: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<troy> Carbon_Monoxide: you could leave some of the gtk stuff around, for gimp mostly :)
<spikeb> i'm surprised there's no kimp
<spikeb> heh
<robotgeek> spikeb: use krita
<spikeb> robotgeek: i have :)
<robotgeek> kk
<spikeb> brb
<troy> there was a kimp, but krita is far surpassed that effort
<Ahmuck> removing cacti with adept does not work in kubuntu drapper
<Ahmuck> when i installed beta 1 there was a console window one could pull down using F12 ?
<Ahmuck> is this still there ?
<Ahmuck> what is the package that allows you to pull down a command window using F12 ?
<robotgeek> Ahmuck: yakuake
<_john_> yo yo im still konfuzed because the !upgrade instructions is all for ubuntu instead of Kubuntu.  kynaptic doesnt seem tohave the edit repositoriues. what is the file name and path from /
<robotgeek> _john_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<_john_> ok so in sources.list I changed all isntances of hoary to breezy , that would be the thing to do for upgradwe right
<lunitik> _john_: sure... once you do that... simple 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<robotgeek> _john_: before doing that, you should probably install kubuntu-desktop package
<lunitik> _john_: rare time you actually _use_ dist-upgrade... else use simply 'upgrade' unless you're sure
<lunitik> robotgeek: why>
<lunitik> robotgeek: then he installs all of KDE twice  :/
<lunitik> _john_: ignore robotgeek k  :P
<robotgeek> lunitik: dist-upgrading with that meta package installed will ensure smooth upgrade
<robotgeek> lunitik: please don't give wrong advice
<lunitik> robotgeek: installing _only_ the nevest version will be smoother
<lunitik> robotgeek: then there is less of a transistion  :/
<lunitik> (because you're not upgrading... pretty logical to me, idk?)
<robotgeek> lunitik: he is upgrading from hoary to breezy, installing kubuntu-desktop on hoary does not install ALL of kde
<lunitik> robotgeek: think dude
<lunitik> robotgeek: right now he doesn't have kubuntu-desktop installed.
<_john_> ok so this is hoary with kde. and just did an update before changing the sources.list
<lunitik> robotgeek: why not just install ONLY the breezy version of kubuntu-desktop?
<robotgeek> lunitik: he is on kde?
<_john_>  i did %s/hoary/breezy/g
<_john_> yes
<_john_> this is kubuntu channel right
<spikeb> yes
<_john_> so then how bout a clarification on the next upgrade command ;^)
<robotgeek> _john_: okay, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, then :)
<lunitik> robotgeek: meh... I didn't read full issue... sorry...
<robotgeek> lunitik: np
<_john_> well its doin the dist-upgrade downloads
<_john_> any kaveets for after the dist upgrade??
<robotgeek> _john_: well, if you had the kubuntu-desktop package installed, none
<mrfishhat> hi
<mrfishhat> i seem to be getting very little performance from my geforce 6800gt  and the nvidia drivers seem to be working
<GullyFoyle> my geforce 6600gt runs great
<mrfishhat> well when i make a selection box on the deosktop
<mrfishhat> after it gets medium sized
<GullyFoyle> a selection box?
<mrfishhat> it starts to lag a bit
<mrfishhat> like when selecting things
<mrfishhat> dragging a clicked mouse and whatnot
<GullyFoyle> selecting what things?
<mrfishhat> nothing really
<GullyFoyle> oh
<mrfishhat> just empty desktop space
<GullyFoyle> can you run glgears?
<GullyFoyle> glxgears
<mrfishhat> sudo?
<spikeb> no need to sudo it
<mrfishhat> yes its running
<GullyFoyle> open a terminal and type glxgears
<robotgeek> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<mrfishhat> well when i play darwina the framerate is horrible
<GullyFoyle> i play unreal tournament 2004 and it's smooth as butter
<mrfishhat> well thats something id love to accomplish
<mrfishhat> but
<mrfishhat> still
<mrfishhat> so about these gears
<mrfishhat> when something is covering them up
<mrfishhat> the fps is around 5000
<spikeb> that is not right.
<mrfishhat> and when they are visible
<mrfishhat> is 6 or 7
<spikeb> dri can't possibly be installed
<spikeb> er, configured
<GullyFoyle> seems like your prob isn't 3d acceleration but your card isn't configured
<mrfishhat> would i want to use DRI with an nvidia based card?
<mrfishhat> and how would i go about this "configuration"
<GullyFoyle> do you have nvidia settings in your system menu?
<mrfishhat> under settings:/ ?
<GullyFoyle> System-> nvidia settings
<mrfishhat> there isnt one
<GullyFoyle> hrm
<mrfishhat> and i now the driver is set to be used
<GullyFoyle> maybe you need to update your driver?
<mrfishhat> i adepted the driver 3 days ago though
<spikeb> i think nvidia-settings is a seperate package
<SuperK> hey guys I none of my kde apps will work suddenly, getting 'no mime types installed' error
<SuperK> anyone know what I messed up?
<SuperK> and how to fix it?
<_john_> Is there a way to get a new lexmark x2350 printer runing of Breezy?
<kosh> SuperK: my first suggestion is if you just did an update try logging out and then logging back in again, if libs change running programs keep running but new ones may not start until you restart kde
<SuperK> It happened after I was trying to get screensavers working but drned if I know what I did to it
<mrfishhat> ok
<SuperK> I'll try logging out though
<mrfishhat> so i adepted the nvidia settings package
<mrfishhat> and terminal -> sudo nvidia-settings
<mrfishhat> -.Password
<mrfishhat> ->wait
<mrfishhat> the  cursor went down a line
<mrfishhat> and is just sitting there
<Nola> anybody set up a Sierra wireless broadband card before? ..  Ican't get kubuntu to recognize my card.
<mrfishhat> ah
<robotgeek> Nola: never heard of it before
<Nola> robotgeek: yeah, its like a cell phone.. but in a pcmcia card.
<mrfishhat> ok so the nvidia x server settings popped up
<mrfishhat> what would i need to change now
<Nola> there are linux drivers for it, and one day when kubuntu was checking the disk.. I saw  something about an error  with those drivers.
<Nola> other than that, I love Kubuntu. :)
<Nola> would I be hollered at if I asked in #ubuntu ?
<Nola> I'm new to these channels.
<thom_> there is a linux channel also
<thom_> i dont know that card
<Nola> its supposed to be recognized as a serial device
<thom_> is it a wireless card?
<thom_> nevermind
<Lynoure> Nola: If you haven't already googled, there is a lot of talk about sierra wireless cards (is it aircard 555?) on Linux online
<Nola> I've googled my brains out :) hehe.. its an 860. problem seems to be right now linux recognizing it..
<Lynoure> Nola: but you have found other people wo say it works? (BTW, I'm not an Ubuntu person, just use it, mostly from Debian world)
<Nola> yes ,, not necessarily with ubuntu
<Nola> I read one guys post that had it working in Fedora
<konfuzed> so johns upgrade seems to be running nicely
<konfuzed> hopefully it'll reboot without a hitch
<konfuzed> intel graphics card
<Lynoure> Nola: What errors were you seeing, btw?
<Nola> well, just no device on /dev/modem
<Nola> I tried the auto detect in kppd .. and it couldn't find it... so I tried stty1 through 3
<Nola> I'm looking in dmsg and found this error "Detected deprecated PCMCIA ioctl usage." so I'm googling that...
<Lynoure> Nola: You read http://mycusthelp.com/sierrawireless/supportkbitem.asp?sSessionID=&Inc=4703&sFilA=FAQ%20Category&sFilB=Products&sFilC=&FA=19&FB=26&FC=-1&KEY=linux already?
<Lynoure> "Guide to Sierra Wireless AirCard 850/860 on Linux"
<Nola> Lynoure: yes
<Lynoure> Nola: and followed it? people report getting the card to work with that, though slowly
<Nola> Lynoure: yes, I did
<Nola> Lynoure: I don't get this: "" When the card is inserted two high beeps should be heard, indicating that the AirCard 850/860 has been recognized and the serial driver has been successfully loaded. ""
<Lynoure> Nola: Probably based on their own confguration... I wouldn't expect beeps
<Lynoure> Nola: You have also checked permissions of the /dev/modem ?
<Nola> Lynoure: I thought as much and continued with rest of steps. The modem flashes green.
<Nola> Lynoure: Hmm no... what should the permissions be?
<Nola> Lynoure: ls -l /dev/modem says no such file or directory
<Lynoure> Nola: what are they now?
<Lynoure> (including own and the group)
<Lynoure> Nola: another thing to do is to check if lspci shows your card
<Nola> done that... not shown.
<_john_> Is there a way to get a lexmark x2350 printer runing of Breezy?
<Lynoure> hmm
<Nola> Lynoure: at this moment, I'm on my regular wireless card... I could try to turn that off and then try again. it might not like both at once.. but I did do some checking before if its off..
<Lynoure> Nola: As I have npcmciao experience with the card, I'm not that good at helping you... especially as it has been a while since i played with any modem like devices
<Nola> hmm well I'm not giving up.. if you get any idea, shoot me an email at mrnicksgirl@gmail.com ... thanks Lynoure!
<Nola> night all  :)
<Lynoure> Nola: Not giving up is good :) Good night
<poimen> hi
<poimen> I need to know how to put acents on letters because I am from Puerto Rico I need to do some work in my machine
<poimen> I remeber back in the red hat 8 times I used to change the keyboard leyout to us_intl or something like that
<Search4Lancer> how can I compile a C file?
<mrfishhat> Does anyone have any idea why an nvidia graphics card would be performing completely underpar?
<konfuzed> ok so _johns upgrade made it and he runs firefox and its still running the browser with sympatico.ca at the very same timed speed (hes actually usued a timer) and its like 45 secs to load pages
<konfuzed> linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 #1 THU AUGUST 18  TIME  UTC 2005 i686 gnu linux
<konfuzed> uh was that and is now breezy
<konfuzed> kubuntu on a p3 intel coppermine 866Mhz with 256K cache and 256MB ram is running noticably slower than a AMD K6(TA3D) 64MB on win98, is there a common reason for this? any suggestion as to where to look as to why?
<raf> hello
<raf> I have Kubuntu on a desktop, ACPI is running, can I stop that service?
<raf> I saw in a page that ACPI it's for laptops
<fatejudger> this is getting absolutely absurb since I have no idea why this is happening, but KWord is horribly slow on my laptop and seems to be using tons of CPU power
<fatejudger> around 60% of total CPU
<fatejudger> I think KOffice is being poorly packages
<fatejudger> *packaged
<raf> How can I open ports in Kubuntu? I've installed MLDonkey, I need to open the port 4662
<fatejudger> raf: with OpenPort
<raf> fatejudger: is openport in Kubuntu?
<fatejudger> raf: it's a program
<raf> I typed "openport" in the terminal, I haven't that program
<raf> Where can I download OpenPort? with apt-get? with Adept?
<fatejudger> the same place you download MakeMyComputerWork
<raf> :O
<raf> oooh, I understand, you'r telling me I am a stupid
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> it's not a router
<raf> hahaahah, good joke
<fatejudger> ports are opened and closed when you need them
<raf> well, How can I close ports? :D
<fatejudger> firewall
<fatejudger> there's a few
<fatejudger> I don't use them since I'm not paranoid
<fatejudger> Linux is about as secure as it gets
<raf> I know that, but how can I do that?
<raf> ooh, ok
<raf> I see MLDonkey it's not downloading anything, so I think maybe there're some closed ports
<Lynoure> fatejudger: I wouldn't call it paranoia, still...
<Lynoure> I tend to think of it as a minor guard against misconfiguration
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> it's paranoia
<Lynoure> Based on what?
<fatejudger> it's alright, there's a reason some people use Linux
<fatejudger> no need to get defensive about it
<fatejudger> but think about it
<Lynoure> The fact the there are never bugs and even more rarely configuration mistakes?
<fatejudger> what's the likelyhood that someone would try and compromise your computer?
<fatejudger> now what's the likelyhood that they'd succeed on a Linux computer?
<Lynoure> fatejudger: I'm not defensive, though calling i paranoia is mildly offensive.
<fatejudger> or that they'd even try
<Lynoure> fatejudger: happens every day to loads of people.
<fatejudger> calling someone a retard is mildly offensive to someone who's retarded
<Lynoure> fatejudger: Take a look at the results from Honeynet project, for example.
<fatejudger> but regular people wouldn't take offense to that
<fatejudger> that's different
<fatejudger> I ran Windows for years
<fatejudger> and never had a problem
<fatejudger> no virus scanner
<fatejudger> no spyware scanner
<fatejudger> I didn't move to Linux for the security
<raf> so?
<raf> why?
<Lynoure> Statistically you got mightily lucky, then.
<fatejudger> my point is, you're basically admitting that you're paranoid
<fatejudger> by taking offesnse to your paranoia
<raf> no, I suppose that he never used internet nor diskettes
<Lynoure> fatejudger: I'm explaining why I think it can be reasonable. not taking offense
<raf> nor cd's
<Kadran> hi i have my pc giving me that has reached critical temperature and shuting down however it didn't reached it??
<Lynoure> But software firewalls are indeed just mild protection, as turning them off is a pretty easy thing to do for any malware that has come through, so it does not protect from recklessness, but nothing really does, except cable cutters.
<kosh> Lynoure: some of the software firewalls on windows can even be disabled remotely
<kosh> Lynoure: however the unix software firewalls are pretty good, what do you think those hardware firewalls are running? :)
<kosh> Kadran: how do you know your pc has not reached critical temp?
<psychoaktiff> hi i have one small problem: when i reboot my laptop i always have to go to alsamixer and turn external amplifier on. is there any possibilty to save this state??? alsactl store is not working for me :(
<Lynoure> kosh: yep, and plug and play port opening exists in some routers. Funny, that.
<Lynoure> kosh: I know what hardware firewalls are not running: lots of services and user apps
<tom___> hi, anyone tried dual head with dapper and twi radeon cards??
<Lynoure> kosh: or users running all sorts of things as sudo :)
<kosh> Lynoure: well on my linux boxes the only ports open are those that I have specially opened
<kosh> Lynoure: and the only ethernet cards things are bound to are those that I specified manually
<Lynoure> kosh: I'm too lazy to read though all the code I run or keep checking which ports are open contantly.
<Lynoure> kosh: but yes, I assume things to be the same way on my computer. There are also people who assume this and are wrong.
<kosh> Lynoure: that is a major advantage of linux over windows, it was easy to bind zope to internal only ports however on windows I have never found a way to have it run with no open ports
<kosh> Lynoure: I check mine
<Lynoure> kosh: How often? *curious*
<kosh> Lynoure: everytime I install new software
<Lynoure> kosh: If one was paranoid, that would not be often enough :)
<Lynoure> kosh: But good habit, that.
* Lynoure starts considering tripwire, but only casually
<kosh> Lynoure: I am the only one that modifies any software on the server so unless the box is broken into then it is fine
<kosh> Lynoure: and my servers just run zope and ssh as external services
<kosh> Lynoure: and getting through ssh is probably easier then zope
<Lynoure> kosh: I meant that occasionally there are exploitable holes in the user software. And that a really clever backdoor in a code would only open after a delay.
<ptro> hi all
<Lynoure> kosh: but, that's just an issue if one is paranoid, or overly cautious.
<Lynoure> One cannot really be paranoid about network security as there are plenty of people after any computer =) But obsessive-compusive would not be fun, either.
<ptro> I have a problem with a Philips PCVC750K WebCam [pwc] , when i run xawtv with my webcam the picture is blue
<ptro> does anyone have a solution ?
<kosh> I don't like to take things to extremes but I have not had any problems in years and none with linux ever
<kosh> ptro: no idea on that
<Lynoure> kosh: I am _not_ saying  you should, or that anyone should.
<kosh> however zope cuts down on a LOT of problems
<Lynoure> kosh: I was just originally reacting to the claim by fatejudger than running a firewall is paranoid and that linux machines do not get broken into
<kosh> I see a lot of automated attacks but nothing ever comes of it
<ptro> second question, when I configure kamera, I have Digital Camera, but not my webcam, why the webcam is not in the list, and how to insert it into this list ?
<kosh> actually the most common way for servers to get broken into right now are bad web apps
<kosh> that is one nice thing about zope, the nice access control list system  and that access to the filesystem is forbidden
<kosh> or to the system itself
<Lynoure> kosh: I was just reading about http response splicing. Seemed interesting. Too bad I'll have to test against that soon.
<kosh> Lynoure: zope gets security audited about once per year and so far there are basically no exploits against it in about 6 years or so
<Lynoure> kosh: Are you trying to sell zope to me? :)
<kosh> no
<kosh> I don't care if you use it
<kosh> I am trying to point out that I chose my software very carefully
<Lynoure> kosh: I never claimed you didn't.
<Lynoure> kosh: Did it seem like I did? And no, not a rhetorical question, I'm wondering whether people see me more aggressive than I mean to be. Whether I use English badly in that way.
<kosh> Lynoure: you did seem to push pretty hard on security
<kosh> Lynoure: however my experience is that most security failures are not because of the os
<Lynoure> kosh: hmm, I just meant to say that firewalls are not a sing of paranoia and nothing is really enough for a paranoid person.
<kosh> Lynoure: you can run windows and have it be pretty darn secure, it just takes a lot of tightening down
<Lynoure> kosh: I wasn't blaming any os either. I think most happen because of recklessness of some sort of another, or leaving known security bugs around.
<kosh> the way windows deals with extensions has certainly caused a number of exploits
<kosh> they keep patching ie, media player etc but the fundamenal problem is still there
<kosh> however you can basically avoid most of the probolems if you know what you are doing
<puckman> morning
<puckman> anyone know where I can download the flash plugin?
<puckman> The download on adobe's site is b0rked
<kosh> however if you have to be an expert in the system in order to run it securely then most people can't do it
<kosh> puckman: sorry no idea about that
<Lynoure> puckman: You have no reason to trust me but I have it on my desktop here and can put it somewhere. I recommend you check the checksum for it, though, if you choose to use it
<Lynoure> kosh: I don't believe in 100% security anyway :)
<puckman> Lynoure: Thats trie ^_^ but no sweat, webguys at adobe made a type, I got the file now, thanks
<Lynoure> puckman: good :)
<Lynoure> kosh: I don't believe in 100% security even in the hands of an expert. But good enough secrity, yes, sure.
<kosh> I believe there are a lot of simple things you can do in order to get rid of 99% of the problems people have
<Lynoure> kosh: I agree with you completely.
<arwate> hi
<arwate> i've got a problem with the kubuntu 6.06 beta2
<arwate> actually, I have two problems.
<arwate> 1st: the installer quits after the greeting screen
<arwate> it shows the second screen, then quits without error message
<arwate> 2nd: i can't write files to my hd. it is mounted, root has all rights and can create directories and touch files.
<arwate> but i can't write to them.
<arwate> any thoughts?
<swoke> Hello...
<swoke> How to update the menu under kubuntu ?
<imbrandon> kmenu edit
<imbrandon> kmenuedit
<rockdonus> hello
<swoke> imbrandon: that's to get the GUI menu editor, I just want to update this menu to get the last soft installed...
<rockdonus> i see dot11WEPDefaultKey0= in the wlancfg-MYESSID file.
<rockdonus> if iwconfig wlan0 key 9622435686 works normally, then do i set dot11WEPDefaultKey0=96:22:43:56:86?
<imbrandon> swoke: kill kicker and restart it or log out of kde and back in
<swoke> killall kicker
<swoke> ok
<swoke> :)
<swoke> imbrandon: same... I've installed kde-games, and no entry in menu...
<imbrandon> swoke: then log out and back in, that is a sure thing to do it ( as long as it created the menu entries ) kinda sucks but it works
<swoke> imbrandon: Ok, gonna try this..., thanks a lot for answer.
<Kadran> hi, i need to know how to disable the system shutdown when reaching a certain temp. or even how to change it?
<swoke> imbrandon: damn, still doesn't work... :s
<imbrandon> thats strange
<imbrandon> and you CAN start the games via cmd line correct ?
<swoke> of course :)
<Kadran> please can any one tell me how to change the critical temperature ( using command line )???
<axisme> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1910.html
<axisme> number 1 on google
<Kadran> ??
<Kadran> axisme: will i find here how?
<Kadran> i am using cammand line and it is missirable here, the only browser i have is lynx
<Skrot> Hi.. in kontact, in the calendar, how can I change the font in the "date select" widget thingy
<Kadran> thanks guys now i am in kde again :)
<scheuri> hi all
<Kadran> hi scheuri
<scheuri> Kadran: your message to me just appeared red to me...(I am in Konversation)...was that a private message? or why is it red?
<imbrandon> scheuri ,becouse your name was said in the sentance
<scheuri> aaaahhhh
<scheuri> thanks a lot
<imbrandon> if you have more than one channel open the tab will turn red too
<imbrandon> when your name is said
<scheuri> that makes sense...yeah, reckoned that with the tab,...thanks
* imbrandon lubs his konversation but i have to change some of the default colors for nicks ;)
<imbrandon> brb gotta restart x
<spikeb> kubuntu has WAY too many tooltips by default
<Hobbsee> hi aftertaf
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> hi
<aftertaf> Hobbsee: you know how to make the clock keep the right time? between linux & windows.
<aftertaf> they get 2 hours apart all the time.
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: er...is the hardware clock set at UTC?
<aftertaf> in the bios? i dunno.
<Hobbsee> i think you have to set the hardware clock at either current time, or UTC, then fiddle...
<Hobbsee> also, you can force windows time to change
<aftertaf> how do i do that?
<Hobbsee> in the bios?
<aftertaf> yeah i know, but its annoying.....
<aftertaf> grr! stupid bios
<aftertaf> kubuntu with 178 members :)
<aftertaf> thats an increase from before...
<aftertaf> +1
<spikeb> i am just checking out kubuntu - still can't stand kde
<spikeb> heh
<aftertaf> pfff
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> i know ow you feel.
<aftertaf> im the same about gernome :)
<animato> hello, i'm using ubuntu with gnome and i want to try kubuntu, does it have an update manager like gnome's?
<aftertaf> animato: yes
<aftertaf> adept updater
<animato> no i mean
<aftertaf> animato: just do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)
<animato> does it have pop-up windows for new updates?
<animato> like gnome does?
<aftertaf> animato: with adept, yes, iirc
<aftertaf> or you can use the same applet
<aftertaf> as gnome
<animato> so i don't have to check it manually
<Hobbsee> animato: dapper or breezy?
<Hobbsee> in breezy, no
<animato> is there anyway to completely remove kde if i try it and i don't like it? i thought kubuntu-desktop was a meta-package
<animato> i'm using dapper
<aftertaf> hehe i guess its dapper Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> animato: remove libqt3-mt
<animato> it removes all of kde?
<Hobbsee> oh yeah...oops...
<aftertaf> nasty... ;)
<Hobbsee> animato: yes
<animato> kewl thanx
<aftertaf> is there the same command for gnome? :] ] ] 
<Hobbsee> !removegnome
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: there is.  there's a howto on the forums.
<aftertaf> hehe ok.
<aftertaf> but i do use a gnome app or two, bnut just for my culture :)
<aftertaf> 1700-1564
<aftertaf> oops
<aftertaf> shower and sandwich and off to work.
<mth`MAW> hi there
<apokryphos> hi
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : Kubuntu 6.06 Flight 7 released! http://tinyurl.com/zvj5h | Amarok 1.4 beta 3, KOffice 1.5 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<rychu> czesc
<spikeb> kubuntu needs an app (not package) installer, and an update manager like ubuntu has, and it's good to go for my sister heh
<imbrandon> grrr wtf over
<rosex> how do i update xorg?
<imbrandon> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rosex> thx
<DeBert> spikeb: Doesn't Kubuntu already have one?
<spikeb> DeBert: not really.
<DeBert> Any idea why the Kubuntu devs chose OpenOffice over Koffice?
<spikeb> probably because openoffice is "the other standard" when it comes to office suites
<Kamping_Kaiser> and its cros platform ?
<spikeb> not sure why kubuntu devs would care about that
<spikeb> heh
<DeBert> Well, they both support opendocument now, but the thing is that OpenOffice is slow as...
<imbrandon> but ms office doesent support opendocument and ooog does
<imbrandon> support ms formats
<danst> hi does anyone know if it is possible to execute a command before and after automount does its magic (mounts a drive)?
<spikeb> considering ooo and koffice don't support opendoc the same way, adding MS to that would be a nightmare
<DeBert> imbrandon: Koffice supports MS-Office to
<spikeb> DeBert: not as well
<DeBert> spikeb: Not the same way? :s Than what's the use of an open document format lol
<imbrandon> not saving DeBert , only opening, write something in koffice and then send it to a ms office computer ;)
<spikeb> DeBert: i dont know heh
<spikeb> DeBert: basically, either ooo or koffice doesn't support the standard fully
<spikeb> DeBert: because if you make an opendoc document in one, and open it in the other, chances are it won't look right
<DeBert> spikeb: that's crap
<DeBert> Well, where i work you get the dirty look anyway, when you give something in a MS format :)
<imbrandon> DeBert ,but thats not most of the world unfortunately
<imbrandon> i totaly agree with you DeBert but thats how it is untill someone either convinces them koffice needs to be "fixed" or the marketshare for ms office deminishes
<DeBert> imbrandon: Yeah, vendor lock in is a wonderful thing
<raphink> oops
<sakke> Hello everyone. I'm in a desperate need of consulting. I ran into a serious problem while trying to remove phpmyadmin via adept. I already found a similar entry in the ubuntu forums but nobody had a solution.
<sakke> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84631
<sakke> this is preventing me from (re)installing apache2 php* modules as well (via adept)
<__-vash-__> HI boys and girl, i?ve a question, why in my first install of kubuntu linux distro, in the installation procedure I can't configure the root pass?
<spikeb> __-vash-__: there's no need to.
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell __-vash-__ about rootsudo
<Lynoure> __-vash-__: I don't know how !tells work, did you get your answer?
<sakke> is is safe to just rm everything that says phpmyadmin?
<Cyph3r> I use video's alot with Kubuntu 5.10.. when I made a fresh install I got little thumbnail previews for each video file.
<Cyph3r> Nowadays I don't get any previews anymore for video files.
<Cyph3r> Pictures are no problem.
<Cyph3r> I've been trough all options which are related to thumbnail previews.
<Cyph3r> I can't seem to get the thumbs back.. Who knows what could be the problem..?
<mth`MAW> http://hamburg-house-tunez.blogspot.com/
<mth`MAW> argh
<mth`MAW> Sorry wrong channel ...
<evert> hello all
<pipitas> Riddell: BTW, final release of CUPS 1.2.0 happened yesterday morning
<sonic> Hi there, I have a FAT 32 partition along with another ext3 partition that I want to accss. At the moment they are both owned by root, group disks. therefore the only way I can write to them is to make a dir as root and set the owner of that dir as me. Would there be anything wrong with just setting the permissions on both drives as 770?
<sonic> Or would it be better to set the owner as me?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sonic, you should mount the hard drives world readable
<sakke> thanks for the support guys...
<sonic> Kamping_Kaiser: How do you mean 'mount' them world readable? They are already mounted.
<Kamping_Kaiser> sonic, for fat32: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch05.html#id2532664
<sonic> Kamping_Kaiser: Thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<imap> oi
<sonic> Kamping_Kaiser: Are you still there?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sonic, yep. here and there :d
<sonic> That link you gave me, shouldn't I go for the method at the end of the page so that the partition will always be there on boot-up?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, good idea
<kkathman> Greetings Kamping_Kaiser :)
<sonic> Kamping_Kaiser: Thanks for the help :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi kkathman
<Kamping_Kaiser> sonic, np.
<Kamping_Kaiser> any time
<sonic> Cheers
<root_> Hi folks
<scotty_> Just upgraded to Dapper
<scotty_> Very shiny
<scotty_> But my dual-screen has gone away :(
<spikeb> yeah it is quite shiny
<scotty_> Do any of you know if I need to change anything in my xorg.conf file now we're at xorg 7.0 ?
<Lynoure> scotty_: If it works, don't change it :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> scotty_, make sure you have the restricteed moduels installed, and check your xorg again
<Kamping_Kaiser> *xorg.conf
<scotty_> Lynoure: hehe too late now
<scotty_> Kamping_Kaiser - I tried that first. It works with a single-head configuration using "nvidia" (as opposed to "nv")
<scotty_> but putting enabling the second screen
<scotty_> makes X crash just after trying to set the resolution on the second card
<Lynoure> scotty_: ok, "if the stops working, tey the backup of the old configuration" :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> scotty_, i dont have dual head running (i reinstalled recently), but if you have a good tute let me know - i lost mien :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> *mine
<scotty_> Kamping_Kaiser: Ahh, thanks anyway. It worked with 5.10, and just copying the xorg.conf file gives me the same problem.. Hmm :)
<scotty_> Lynoure: Tried that one too :)
<Lynoure> Bah, since the latest update I lost my mute led
<scotty_> Lynoure: Casualties of war ;)
<Lynoure> scotty_: well, opefully just not working and not broken
<scotty_> Lynoure: :)
<Lynoure> interestingly it claims to work but doesn't...
<evert> hello all , i'm having a small problem with kubuntu dapper brake
<evert> when i wanna open adept i get this error
<evert> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<evert> but this is just after a reboot
<DeBert> evert: did you look with ps -ax?
<Kamping_Kaiser> evert, tried running 'lsof' and grepping fo rthe lock file
<evert> with ps -ax , i can't see a thing what's using adept ... but i'm new to linux ..
<DeBert> When i mount files over NFS from my FreeBSD server, it takes forever when i don't have the "nolock" option in /etc/fstab. Is this normal?
<evert> kamping kaiser .. when i do 'lsof' i get a long list of processes
<evert> what can i do with it ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> evert, try 'lsof |grep lock' or 'lsof |grep dpkg' i cant remember what the lockfile is called in this exact instance
<evert_> still get this error :
<evert_> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<Kamping_Kaiser> evert_, run 'lsof |grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<Kamping_Kaiser> does it return anything?
<evert_> it doesn't return something
<Kamping_Kaiser> does 'ls /var/lib/dpkg/lock' ?
<evert_> evert@evert:~$ ls /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<evert_> /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<v3ctor> ps -ef|grep adept_updater
<evert_> evert@evert:~$ ps -ef|grep adept_updater
<evert_> evert     5472  5285  0 14:33 pts/1    00:00:00 grep adept_updater
<siefkencp> good morning fellow geeks
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi siefkencp
<siefkencp> i think ive descovered the fundimental difference between a geek and a nerd...
<spikeb> socialization.
<evert_> what does the ps message means  ? can i do something with it ?
<siefkencp> well, I'd say its more of a fundimental question of purpose
<siefkencp> see a geek has some goal in mind (ussually) they are going some where or getting something done
<mhterres> morning
<v3ctor> evert_: means that adept_updater is not running in background
<siefkencp> while a nerd is stuck book smart for the sake of it with no real direction..
<siefkencp> thats my philisophical observation for the morning
<hastesaver> siefkencp, http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=9935030990046738815
<spikeb> DeBert: i was wrong about kubuntu and an update manager :)
<evert_> what can i do now to get adept working back again ?
<Lynoure> I think any apt thing migth cause it, not necessarily adept
<evert_> so how can i check or apt is doing something ? and how can i get back again acces to adept ?
<DeBert> spikeb:
<DeBert> spikeb: ah, i thought i was getting seniel :)
<Lynoure> evert_: is the apt or dkpg in your ps -A ?
<evert_> nope no apt or dkpg in the ps -A list
<siefkencp>   Are there any television shows that are so central to your schedule that you plan other events, such as meeting with friends, dates, etc., around them? (If this is irrelevant, due to owning a tivo or something similar, answer as you would without that ability/equipment.)
<siefkencp> LOL
<Lynoure> siefkencp: That's not a sign of a nerd nor a geek... most 'normal' people would answer yes, especially housewives
<DeBert> siefkencp: Stargate SG1 :)
<Lynoure> "I don't want to miss <fave soap series>"
<siefkencp> i was just humoring about the tivo buisness
<siefkencp> business
<evert_> nobody who can help me with the adept problem ? :(
<Lynoure> No tivos here. :/
<siefkencp> im always threatening my wife with one...
<siefkencp> but then she reminds me that we dont have cable
* v3ctor took the test and is a pure geek
<siefkencp> 34 % Nerd, 21% Geek, 13% Dork
<siefkencp> I'm Joe normal"
<siefkencp> bumbs
<xwolf-> ever since i did this big update thing, my media:/ only shows floppy drive.... how can i fix that?
<Lynoure> siefkencp: simply no tivo service nor the devices available in Finland. Otherwise it would be nice
<kane_> hello everyone
<kane_> Riddell: is someone working on a PyKDE edition of gdebi ?
<Lynoure> http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=9935030990046738815
<Lynoure> ooops, sorry again
<v3ctor> 30% nerdiness, 52% geekosity, 8% dork
<hastesaver> siefkencp, but I think at the end it gave definitions of the three terms? I don't remember...
<v3ctor> it does
<siefkencp> ohh i didnt look
<siefkencp> i just rolled on... after being told i wasnt a geek... i cant have it ruin my self image
<siefkencp> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<hastesaver> It said I was "69% Nerd, 60% Geek, 28% Dork" or something like that... called me a "Modern Nerd" :)
<siefkencp> hah
<siefkencp> i'm on the buffy the vampire slayer test now
<siefkencp> i need a new job
<siefkencp> this one blowes
<siefkencp> blows
<smoosh> i see a square char instead of a correct char in kHexEdit, i've set the utf-8 and iso8859-15 charset with "dpkg-reconfigure locales" , but nothing was changed
<Lynoure> siefkencp: What is your job?
<siefkencp> I'm an "IT Director" -- direct reports = 0
<siefkencp> hah
<Lynoure> siefkencp: : so, what do you do?
<siefkencp> basically i have a room full of toys and a wad of cash with no real challenges except -- how am i going to get service techs to do thier jobs
<siefkencp> i do everything from network admin
<Lynoure> siefkencp: sounds fun
<siefkencp> to trying to decifer what my predicescor did with a thing called "AutoIT"
<evert_>  47 % Nerd, 21% Geek, 52% Dork
<Lynoure> siefkencp: I bet there is a lot of things that can be improved or built upon
<siefkencp> def.. it would be awsome
<siefkencp> but the owners are Nazi's
<evert_> i can't acces adept , the error says that i'm have already opened adept .. but i just rebooted and there is nothin opened yet
<Lynoure> I'm a tester (on sick leave, though), and it is not at all my calling
<Lynoure> siefkencp: Report them to the international court =)
<siefkencp> i'd love my job if the company wasn't so rude to its employees
<siefkencp> or its customers
<siefkencp> there is no value on human capital here
<imbrandon> evert_, run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" see if that helps
<siefkencp> 30 people work here -- we fire and hire 2 people a month
<evert_> it works back again , really thanks imbrandon !!
<imbrandon> np evert_
<siefkencp> so, i basically need to leave and work for someplace that wont hire some one off a job just to fire them 4 days later
<Lynoure> siefkencp: I just find testing unnatural as the only activity... I like fixing and building
<siefkencp> I tend to agree with you.... thats why i dont want to work for a big company
<siefkencp> i like the flexabilty to come in and develop for a whole day
<insanekane> evert_: maybe it is the update notifier
<siefkencp> or build a domain tree
<siefkencp> or waste time on an IRC channel
<siefkencp> lol
<Lynoure> siefkencp: well, in theory I'm part of a scrum team... but. :/
<Lynoure> siefkencp: for me, spending worktime on irc is a sign of job unhappiness... I want to be in flow and if I'm on irc and working at the same time, I am most likely not having flow
<siefkencp> yeah im miserable...
<DeadS0ul> who isn't
* Lynoure is Pure Geek
<DeadS0ul> that's why they made linux
<spikeb> to make us more miserable
<imbrandon> lol
<Lynoure> 47 % Nerd, 56% Geek, 21% Dork
<DeadS0ul> because we're too proud to use macs
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> im running linux on my mac
* spikeb struts
<DeadS0ul> i have a mac keyboard on my pc =\
<Lynoure> spikeb: A wonderful combination, I have been told
<DeadS0ul> is it?
<DeadS0ul> why
<DeadS0ul> I would stick with OS X haha
<siefkencp> im runing kubuntu on a dell 1u box
<spikeb> Lynoure: if you can stand not having flash, a java plugin for firefox that works, no win32codecs, and no ati/nvidia drivers from the vendor
<kosh> hmm I like using linux and I have been using it for a long time now
<DeadS0ul> WHAT
<kosh> I am certainly more productive using it then osx, windows etc
<siefkencp> yeah i love nix man
<DeadS0ul> NO FLASH
<Lynoure> DeadS0ul: The mac hardware tends to be rather nice and linux o the other hand is flexible and free
<DeadS0ul> ...yeah...linux is so god damn sweet.
<kosh> I have been using linux now for about 11 years or so
<spikeb> i get macs because i like the hardware (have a mini at the moment)
<siefkencp> its awsome once you start to really understand the nuts and bolts that make it work
<DeadS0ul> yeah pc hardware is a pain
<siefkencp> i'd say every network requires at least 1 nix machine to make it viable
<DeadS0ul> i got a mother board, it comes with a PITA soundcard etc etc
<spikeb> i mostly just like the mac mini, the ibook, and the imac.
<kosh> pc hardware is a pain only if you go for cheap stuff
<Lynoure> expensive stuff can also be pain
<spikeb> if i wanted a tower, i'd build a pc
<DeadS0ul> asus mobo, with i865 mb
<v3ctor> i have great success with the cheap stuff
<Lynoure> At least 3d display cards with linux
<DeadS0ul> cheap soundcards are a pain
<DeadS0ul> cheap video cards, aren't, cheap tv cards aren't..
<DeadS0ul> cheap network cards aren't a problem at all
<spikeb> hmm
<DeadS0ul> nor are dvd drives, cd drives, hard drives, keybaords, mice..
<spikeb> a lot of onboard sound seems supported, at least officially, nowadays
<DeadS0ul> expensive keyboards and mice are a pain
<Lynoure> really cheap soundcards aren't either. Like soundblaster 128 :)  And unless one makes music, that tends to bee good enough
<siefkencp> Warren Mears
<siefkencp>  54% amorality, 45% passion, 45% spirituality, 36% selflessness
<siefkencp>    Focus--that's the word that best describes Warren Mears... and it just might be the word that best describes you. You're calm, cool and collected, down-to-earth, know what you want and are willing to do what it takes to achieve your goals.
<siefkencp>  You might also be something of an evil genius.
<siefkencp> thats what the buffy test told me
<spikeb> supported sometimes means "works for me, good luck to you" though
<DeadS0ul> ..yeah but not midi ports and stuff liek that, artsd messes up with my soundcard at times and kmix goes nuts and takes all my cpu cycles
<DeadS0ul> buffy test
<DeadS0ul> have you taken the seasme street test?
<spikeb> that sucks
<DeadS0ul> i got kermit =D
<siefkencp> not yet
<Lynoure> hmmm...
<imonkey> hello, i just installed kubuntu and it looks great there's only one thing i would like to change and that the trash icon i would like to move it to the desktop instead of the toolbar is there a way to do this? i cant figure it out
<siefkencp> man thats a good question
<siefkencp> i always wanted to do that too
<insanekane> siefkencp: could you type something with my nick in front of it ? I just want to test konversation ...
<Lynoure> insanekane: picky, aren't you =)
<insanekane> Lynoure: thanks
<DeadS0ul> make a link to trash:/
<insanekane> Lynoure: could you do that again in 5 seconds ?
<imonkey> DeadS0ul: could you explain me how i can do that?
<DeadS0ul> sure
<DeadS0ul> right click the desktop
<Lynoure> Does it react to other occasions of your nick too, insanekane?
<insanekane> Lynoure: thanks muchly ...
<DeadS0ul> create new -> link to URL
<insanekane> the taskbar entry doesnt blink ... though the systray icon does
<DeadS0ul> tryp in trash:/ as the location and "Place for Cheap hardware"..
<Lynoure> insanekane: you are welcome :) I'd offer a heavenly almond butter bread too but it does not travel through irc
<insanekane> Lynoure: :)
<imonkey> DeadS0ul: "place for cheap hardware?"
<DeadS0ul> I'm just trying to make a funny =P
<imonkey> DeadS0ul: hehe well i dont really understand it but the link worked thanks alot!
<DeadS0ul> =D
<Lynoure> ... must rest.
<SeanTater_> has anyone here used the live cd installer?
<Lynoure> SeanTater_: It never works right for me. I don't know why.
<insanekane> SeanTater_: espresso ? no
<SeanTater_> Lynoure: have you used the *flight 7*  live installer -- it actually works..
<SeanTater_> humph..
<Lynoure> SeanTater_: no, only stable and flight 6
<SeanTater_> Anyone here used qt parted?
<Lynoure> SeanTater_: And those were supposed to work too, said other people
<Lynoure> SeanTater_: At some point, long ago
<SeanTater_> Lynoure: but -- they don;'t -- I've used the flight 7 installer and have yet to run into a bug in it..
<spikeb> i've used the live cd installer
<SeanTater_> OKay -- In the partition (qt parted), I'm trying to make a new partition for linux.,.
<SeanTater_> I'm taking the space from Windoes
<imbrandon> winderz
<spikeb> er
<SeanTater_> I defragmented ntfs in windows, so as to not run into problems.
<spikeb> Ubiquity == espresso?
<SeanTater_> Then I resized it in qtparted to 10 GB (the file system has 6 GB of data on it)
<imbrandon> yea
<SeanTater_> spikeb: yes, thry do
<SeanTater_> spikeb: Ubiquity = expresso
<spikeb> ok
<Lynoure> SeanTater_: If you have problems, why not go for the normal installer? It resizes partitions rather elegantly for you...
<SeanTater_> But when I make the ext3 partition, there's still free space left
<imbrandon> expresso is the old name
<SeanTater_> Lynoure: "Normal installer?"
<spikeb> text mode install cd
<imbrandon> the non live cd version
<SeanTater_> humph
<SeanTater_> But that will take another era to download (I'm very impatient)
<spikeb> i can relate
<spikeb> thankfully, i only use one OS on my machine, so i made the installer do everything
<imbrandon> 700mb cd on my cable takes only 1 hours maybe less ;)
<SeanTater_> The free space mentioned above is 6 MB in size.. But ext3 won;t resize to take the free space..
<SeanTater_> It's not A big deal, AFAIK, but it's kind-of annyoing
<imbrandon> SeanTater there will almost always be a little free space on the drive ( less than 10mb )
<SeanTater_> Good!
<SeanTater_> Thanks!
<spikeb> :)
<Lynoure> spikeb: I use two, and still it was quite elegant, though some parts could have benefitted from a usability designer :)
<SeanTater_> I thought it was bad for the free space to be there
<imbrandon> nah thats semi normal
<spikeb> Lynoure: kind of like KDE
* spikeb hides
<SeanTater_> thanks
<Lynoure> spikeb: I'm not a participant in the great desktop wars :)
<hastesaver> SeanTater_, Someone said it's better to leave some free space at the end :) (This could just be superstition, I'm not sure)
* imbrandon hunts spikeb , i lub my kde ;)
<DeadS0ul> http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20060507
* DeadS0ul falls his chair laughing
<spikeb> i am, kind of, more interested in usability than any particular desktop though
<SeanTater_> well -- actually, the free space is in the middle
<Lynoure> Even my participation is the OS wars is limited to an occasion "such is life with Windows" comment
<spikeb> heh
* spikeb injects some geek into Lynoure
<spikeb> there, that should help
<Lynoure> spikeb: If it is your field/calling, offer your help to some free software project? Makes them better, adds interesting things to your CV/resume and makes the world better
<SeanTater_> It's resizing now!
<imbrandon> spikeb, http://imbrandon.sytes.net/snapshot1.png kde 3.5.2 customized to "look" right ;)
<spikeb> Lynoure: i'm not an expert, only a very intersted amature.
<spikeb> Lynoure: and i help out where i can
<evert_> I can't install the nvidia drivers .. if i install them with adept i can't acces X any more .. if i try to install them with the installer from nvidia he says there is no 'precompiled kernel' for me
<Lynoure> spikeb: It's not the geekness I'm lacking, but the preaching gene, maybe. It's easy to let oneself drift into a solistic amusement.
<spikeb> Lynoure: or the agressive bit :)
<Lynoure> spikeb: Experts become experts by growing themselves. So, go for it anyway, if you wish
<imbrandon> evert_, did you install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy , what nvidia card, and what exactly did you do?
<Lynoure> spikeb: Many people would think not. I think I sound blunt like Finns tend to when using the languages where small talk is natural.
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> :)
<SeanTater_> hum -- the installer stopped at operation "0"
<gili> i need some help
<evert_> I have used the nvidia-glx ... i have got a 6800Gt
<SeanTater_> It's says it's at 100%, but it's not done
<gili> i did some upgrades yesterday on my kubuntu
<gili> and i get a Kernel panic message at boot up now
<gili> something about multiple packages
<DeadS0ul> any idea what's causing it?
<gili> similarities
<imbrandon> evert_, did you do ANYTHING besides "apt-get install nvidia-glx" then reboot ?
<evert_> yes
<SeanTater_> ohp -- the installer started up again -- speeding through it's progressbar
<imbrandon> what?
<evert_> i enabled the nvidia driver
<spikeb> SeanTater_: yeah, just ignore it until it wants your attention
<evert_> otherwise i still use the 'nv' driver
<gili> ok
<spikeb> SeanTater_: it's not very good at actually showing progress
<gili> I am using Kub. 6.06 need some help with bad update??
<imbrandon> with nvidia-enable or the dpkg-reconfigure ?
<evert_> nvidia enable
<evert_> I had that driver problems also in 5.10 .. . In suse there was no problem .. strange
<Lynoure> gili: so you get a kernel pani, every time? What if you choose the recovery mode? Still then?
<imbrandon> ok install the nvidia-glx DONT run nvidia enable  instead run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose nvidia not nv , that should help
<gili> lynoure:yes
<gili> i did some update/installs with adept...some stuff for kde i dont remember anymore
<xwolf-> ever since i did this big update thing, my media:/ only shows floppy drive.... how can i fix that?
<evert_> i'll try it imbrandon
<gili> now at boot the kernerl panic says that there is some conflicting multiple existing files or packages
<DeadS0ul> xwolf: is hal/dbus working?
<crazy_penguin> how could i reset my root passwd on the system?
<SeanTater_> Okay -- it's copying and installing..
<imbrandon> crazy_penguin, there is no root in ubuntu
<crazy_penguin> then how can i mantain my system?
<imbrandon> sudo
<DeadS0ul> crazy_penguin: type in sudo -i
<crazy_penguin> doesn't work
<DeadS0ul> sudo doesnt' work =O
<crazy_penguin> he's asking for my root passwd what i don't have
<crazy_penguin> not sudo
<DeadS0ul> oh
<Lynoure> gili: is there some way you can write down what exactly it says
<imbrandon> its YOUR password not roots
<DeadS0ul> naw use user password
<crazy_penguin> ok
<gili> yes. i can i am just at my office now...linux machine at home
<crazy_penguin> ok
<DeadS0ul> get a live cd so you can log on at home
<crazy_penguin> thx guys
<imbrandon> np ;)
<crazy_penguin> it's working
<gili> it gives me an error that there is file conflict....lists # then goes on loop
<gili> kill init
<gili> then does nothing
<Lynoure> gili: Ok, try not to worry about it meanwhile. Going back from a bad update can be a pain but usually it is doable, and even if not, it's completely doable to back up everything with aid of a live cd and reinstall
<gili> in recovery mode
<Lynoure> gili: lists #? list numbers, or files? (Sorry, I'm ill and my brain is not all there today)
<gili> right after grub starts loading the kernel it encounters an error, saying something to the extent that the thre is two of the same of one file or packageor process
<gili> then it halts
<xwolf-> ever since i did this big update thing, my media:/ only shows floppy drive.... how can i fix that?
<gili> says kill init
<gili> then kernel panic stops
<gili> does nothing
<DeadS0ul> xwolf-: check if hal is running
<gili> stays ont hat screen
<xwolf-> DeadS0ul wouldn't know how to.
<gili> it lists the [#]  on left....not sure what that ts
<gili> is?
<imbrandon> hal is killed in the last update for some reason bug 39962
<Lynoure> gili: Does it name the file or process or?
<imbrandon> hal is killed in the last update for some reason bug 3962
<imbrandon> or something
<gili> no it doesnt actually name anything in particular
<DeadS0ul> xwolf : ps ax | grep hal
<xwolf-> ok, got five lines
<DeadS0ul> see a /usr/sbin/hald?
<gili> let me look at it properly and i will tell you exactly what it says
<Kadran> hi, does any one knows a good antispam i am using bogofilter and it doesn't do any thing at all
<gili> thankks lynoure
<xwolf-> yes DeadS0ul
<xwolf-> 7640 ? Ss 0:00 /usr/sbin/hald
<DeadS0ul> >|
<gili> oh one more question
<DeadS0ul> meh try invoke-rc.d dbus restart
<gili> should i use kubuntu breezy5.10 for cd install or should use 6.06 dapper
<imbrandon> dapper ;)
<DeadS0ul> 6.06 is still in beta >|
<gili> or is it arbitrary?
<DeadS0ul> musicbrainz isn't wokring on it yet
<imbrandon> matter of choice, but i've been running dapper for months no major problems
<gili> ok
<gili> i had a weird thing with the install of dapper though
<xwolf-> i did that invoke thing, DeadS0ul, and then accessed media:/, and it said something like KDE's media manager wasnt running (translating it from portuguese)
<Lynoure> gili: sorry I couldn't be much help. Often that kind of cases require being there, booting with some other kernel (rescue floppy ect) and then digging around.
<gili> when it picks up network devices if you dont have a connection to the internet....it leaves the network interfaces completely disabled
<gili> cant enable them from settings>network connections
<DeadS0ul> xwolf-:  that didn't happen before?
<gili> worked with ifconfig and dhclient
<Lynoure> gili: breezy is stable but older, dapper has more weirdnesses still, and risks, like with upgrades, but it is newer.
<xwolf-> DeadS0ul nope
<xwolf-> be back in 10.
<imbrandon> gili, no idea never run into that ;)
<DeadS0ul> k
<gili> but had to do it mannualy....(thanks squilla :-)
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> i misread that as thanks tequilla
<evert_> hello i'm back
<DeadS0ul> wb
<evert_> I installed the nvidia drivers , the way you told me .. .but X still don't works then :(
<DeadS0ul> spikeb: dont' tempt me =P
<xwolf-> ok DeadS0ul, this problem seems to have started after an update.
<Lynoure> gili: I like dapper myself, but I'm having an illusion that I don't mind if things still break now and then
<gili> yes
<DeadS0ul> heh
<gili> no...after i configured it properly it seemed to run ok ....
<gili> till i screwed it up
<DeadS0ul> what does it say when you do media:/ again?
<Lynoure> gili: that's the typical way with beta
<xwolf-> "KDE media manager is not being executed"
<xwolf-> it's just a translation from portuguese
<gili> hmm.....lynoure....you the man/woman
<gili> thanks
<evert_> Can somebody help me with installing the nvidia drivers ? I tried it already on 3 different ways .. but X never wants to work :(
<Lynoure> gili: But I didn't manage to help you yet...
<gili> will get back here when i know what the actuall error is...
<gili> i know, but you are trying to help
<DeadS0ul> uh.....
<gili> good enough....:-)
<Lynoure> gili: If I'm not here, there is plenty of clueful people to go around :)
<gili> yes
<DeadS0ul> lemme think.
<gili> my girl has no clue why i want to change M$ to linux...but she did like the environment very much...
<gili> so heres one for K
<Lynoure> gili: some day she'll be a linux user too :)
<imonkey> im using kde for the first time now and played a litte arroudn whit the config it really looks great but there's only one problem when i minimalize a window i dont see it in the panel anymore. is there someone who could help me out?
<gili> yes////wouldnt hold my breath....
<gili> ok i am off
<gili> later
<gili> before i get fired
<Lynoure> gili: Bye
<gili> :-)
<gili> bye
<visik7> imonkey: check that the taskbar applet is loaded
<[miles] > hi
<[miles] > just got the lastest flight 7
<DeadS0ul> xwolf-: hmm I'm not sure what to do, i htink you have to restart kded media manager somehow
<[miles] > is there anyway to install it to a system, but via booting... ?
<xwolf-> DeadS0ul right. now to find where the hell is that
<[miles] > only way I see is booting as a live cd, then choosing install
<DeadS0ul> it's in kde components in system settings
<imonkey> visik7: thanks alot that was it :)
<xwolf-> DeadS0ul managers found: file manager, services manager, session manager
<DeadS0ul> yeah services manager
<imonkey> is there a how-to for konquerer and flash?
<xwolf-> DeadS0ul Error: could not contact KDED
<xwolf-> O_o?
<DeadS0ul> yeah same shit for me ehre
<imbrandon> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tim> I am having a problem with printer drivers!
<DeadS0ul> .oh dea
<DeadS0ul> dear
<tim> what do I?
<DeadS0ul> i honestly dunn
<DeadS0ul> what printer do you have?
<tim> I am having a problem with printer drivers!
<VincentMX> http://www.computerconnections.nl/index.html?lang=nl&target=d143.html <--- do any of these TV Cards work with Kubuntu?
<wimpies> Hi, tried to install apache2-doc but cannot seem to open index.html properly ... anybody can help with that ?
<VincentMX> what do you mean, you can't open it?
<VincentMX> how do you try to open it? and with what program?
<wimpies> well there is a file /usr/share/.../manual/index.html
<wimpies> but when I openit with konqueror it does not show html but a bunch of URI references
<wimpies> I could open index.html.en but clicking on any topic I again got some URI
<VincentMX> ok
<hastesaver> wimpies, I had that problem too...
<wimpies> And ?
<hastesaver> wimpies, and I never was able to fix it :)
<wimpies> damn ...
<Bazzi_> wimpies: it is meant to be opened through localhost, not through filesystem
<hastesaver> wimpies, the documentation is somewhere else, BTW, if you want to look at it
<hastesaver> Bazzi_, it didn't open through localhost
<user_> hi there
<VincentMX> hey user_
<Bazzi_> then httpd.conf wasn't set up properly
<wimpies> indeed.  I get themain page saying documentation is installed but
<wimpies> when I click on it it does not open index.html
<Bazzi_> usually it is http://localhost/manual/ or something similar.
<wimpies> bazzi_ how should it be set up then ?
<wimpies> I have linked /var/www/manual to the /usr/share .../manual but to no avail
<Bazzi_> uh it should be close to the default setup :)
<Bazzi_> don't have an Apache here so I cannot help you out though
<Hobbsee> how big is a kubuntu install, usually, when installed?  5gb or so?
<goldenear> hi again (I was user_)
<hastesaver> wimpies, file:///usr/share/doc/apache2-doc/manual/index.html.en works for me
<Bazzi_> Hobbsee: uh, I installed some extra software and am at ~4G now
<hastesaver> wimpies, er no it doesn't, sorry
<wimpies> if you click on a topic in that page, what happens then ?
<Hobbsee> Bazzi_: okay
* Hobbsee needs more hard drive space, for when edgy comes out!
<Hobbsee> 3 OS's, plus any development gets a little difficult on 40gb
<hastesaver> Hobbsee, are you trying to have all the releases simultaneously or what? :)
<Hobbsee> hastesaver: no...but i cant run unstable *all* the time - like when it's really unstable
<Hobbsee> i have XP (for games), $current kubuntu, $development kubuntu
<goldenear> I wonder why there is not (AFAIK) a "Seach file in this Directory" option when I righ click on a directory in Konqueror ?
<Hobbsee> although i took breezy off in about jan - dapper seemed stable enough
<hastesaver> wimpies, it works from localhost for me, not from file:///
<goldenear> Is there a way to add such a functionnality in the "Action" menu ?
<hastesaver> wimpies, is apache2 up and running? Can you see webpages, etc?
<goldenear> Could anybody help me and can tell me how to add an action to the right click menu of Konqueror ? please
<DeadS0ul> you're better off asking that in #kde
<billytwowilly> anyone have a working dapper kde Xsession file?
<goldenear> DeadS0ul: I believe this option is in the normal KDE ...
<vengeful> whats the error billy?
<DeadS0ul> really?
<goldenear> I'm not sur
<billytwowilly> vengeful, when I try to start kde through kdm I get an error. one sec, I'll point you to my ubuntuforums post;)
<goldenear> but if it's not, it should be added :)
<goldenear> I'm going to ask in #KDE
<vengeful> i know how to fix ;-)
<vengeful> btw stop using applets not designed for your window manager
<billytwowilly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172802
<billytwowilly> vengeful, the above post was to answer your question..
<vengeful> hmm not what i thought it was
<billytwowilly> know how to fix it?
<billytwowilly> it happened right after updates yesterday. Now I'm stuck in gnome..
<billytwowilly> want a pastebin of my Xsession file?
<billytwowilly> http://pastebin.com/709490
<vengeful> nope, not what i thought it was
<vengeful> i thought your xsession file had changed ownership due to applets
<vengeful> sowwy no clue
<billytwowilly> http://pastebin.com/709495 global xsession
<billytwowilly> crappy.
<billytwowilly> because this has to get fixed. it's quite frustrating.
<billytwowilly> does kdm run anything else to try and start kde?
<vengeful> has it worked before?
<vengeful> if so...try booting into the previous version on select bootup
<sonic> Ive just followed theinstructions (http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch05.html#id2532903) in order to have a mounted windows partition writable without the need to be root. I then put the 'umask=000' entry in instead of 'default' in /etc/fstab for an existing ext3 partition and rebooted. The mount of the ext3 partition has failed on noot up. Does anyone know where I've gone wrong?
<wimpies> hastesaver : yes everything works just fine
<sonic> *boot up
<yanis_> can I rename a group of files together in konqueror?
<jbsnake> anyone there?
<jbsnake> here?
<kosh> nope
<jbsnake> damn
<kosh> I devoured all their souls
<jbsnake> that wasn't very nice
<n3storm> hehehe
<kosh> I needed them for a spell
<jbsnake> ic
<kosh> do you have any idea how hard it is to control a ranking demon? :)
<jbsnake> any cats harmed in the making of this spell?
<kosh> so what is your question?
<jbsnake> well... i retardedly boffed my kubuntu install :)
<jbsnake> it installed... all was well
<jbsnake> i decided to upgrade... changed all the apt sources to dapper and did apt-get update; apt-get upgrade dist
<DaSkreech> then I typed fdisk instead of man fdisk
<jbsnake> restarted... X no go
<DaSkreech> oh sorry continue with your story
<jbsnake> lol... close
<jbsnake> may as well have
<jbsnake> that's about it
<jbsnake> i've tried to uninstall then reinstall... to no avail (xserver-xorg)
<jbsnake> but there is a step i just know i'm missing
<sonic> Anybody know why the fstab entry '/dev/hda1 /media/projects ext3 umask=000 0 0' won't mount the drive on boot up?
<jbsnake> maybe add default to the umask line...
<jbsnake> default,umask=000
<jbsnake> ofcourse i could be way off :)
<billytwowilly> well, it's definitely a kdm problem.. I can boot into kde with gdm just fine.
<jbsnake> any ideas kosh...
<kosh> ah sorry I got caught up in something else just a sec
<sonic> jbsnake: Thanks, I'll give that a try. (but I thought the 'umask=000' part was supposed to replace the 'default' part?
<kosh> jbsnake: can you look as ls -l /usr/bin/X and tell me what you see?
<iNiku> sonic: why do you want umask=000 with ext3?
<sonic> I was just trying to make the ext partition writable by default
<iNiku> sonic: it is
<jbsnake> sonic: if it replaces... just add umask=000,auto
<kosh> sonic: that should be done with permissions normally
<iNiku> sonic: you just need to set the permissions correctly
<kosh> I would not do a umask at all for ext3
<iNiku> and yeah, you need auto if you want it to be mounted automatically
<iNiku> sonic: the umask thing is useful with dos/windows filesystems which have no concept of permissions
<sonic> ok guys, I just didn't really know what I was doing. thanks for the help
<sonic> AHA
<jbsnake> kosh: i see the executable X
<jbsnake> owned by root
<sonic> See, I got the umask thing from a tutorial about mounting windows partitions
<kosh> jbsnake: my bet is that if you did an upgrade then the /usr/bin/X link is broken and something is expecting it, what I do to fix it is sudo rm /usr/bin/X   sudo ln -s /usr/bin/Xorg /usr/bin/X
<kosh> jbsnake: it is really an executable? it is not a symlink or something?
<jbsnake> it doesn't look like a symlink
<jbsnake> lemme double check
<jbsnake> (it's on a different box)
<kosh> ok
<iNiku> my /usr/bin/X is an executable, too.
<jbsnake> hmm
<jbsnake> permissions look weird
<iNiku> it's a setuid binary
<sonic> So just setting the dir to which the new partitioin is mounted to world writable (777) will do the job?
<jbsnake> rwsr-sr-x
<iNiku> probably just a launcher to start Xorg as root
<iNiku> setuid and setgid
<jbsnake> got ya
<iNiku> sonic: yep
<sonic> Thanks
<sonic> :-)
<sonic> This channel is very helpful :-)
<iNiku> occassionally :D
<iNiku> most of the time, really
<jbsnake> lol
<jbsnake> i've never had a bad experience here nor #ubuntu.....
<sonic> Here's one, I was using Ubuntu for a while, then my flat mate came home and said "Sonic, type apt-get install kubuntu". So I did, switched over to kde,and have loved it ever since. Was there much difference from doing that as opposed to just installing Kubuntu out straight from the cd?
<ccc_> sonic: not really
<sonic> So would you recommend on my next install, to just go straight from the Kubuntu cd?
<ccc_> yeah definitely.
<ccc_> if you're gonna do a clean install, go with kubuntu :)
<sonic> Thanks
<sonic> Do you use kontact at all?
<sonic> Does anybody use the Notes in kontact?
<aseigo> sonic: no, i use kjots myself
<sonic> aha, ok. It's just that I think there's a bug in it
<jarle> Trying to install my printer in Kubuntu I get "Unable to load the requested driver:
<jarle> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Epson-Stylus_C86,gimp-print] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation." Any ideas?
<ccc_> sonic: you can file a report at bugs.kde.org
<sonic> ccc_: Will do, Thanks
<imbrandon> ok dumb question , but how do i turn on "3d accel" in dapper ? ( i run a i845G video card using the i810 driver , works well just no 3d )
<imbrandon> jarle, you have to click the "administrator mode" button at the bottom
<imbrandon> !3d
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, imbrandon
* DrJoene is away: fooood! :)
<jarle> imbrandon: I have done that (I would not be able to add a printer otherwise)
<Tonio_> yop
<DaSkreech> Whats the Ubuntu Control Center?
<Allz> s
<Allz> hello
<Allz> help please
<Allz> i put the disk in another cpu formatted in ntf now in my cpu i always get searching for boot record from cd and then just error loading operating system. disk as my hdd- and ive tryed fc4 cd windows cd ubuntu cd none works and thent the thing again
<Blissex> Allz: more comprehemsibility please
<Allz> PLEASE
<Allz> how do i connect fedora
<Allz> :(
<Allz> it says register
<Allz> ;s
<Allz> HOW DO I JOIN THIS STUPIDM #FEDORA CHANNEL
<Allz> OHHHHH:@
<Tm_T> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<milian> hi there, anyone here who uses the mysql-query-browser? I'm on dapper and it is *very* unstable
<SmokeW33d> is there anything on linux taht converts avi to dvd (vob)?
<Allz> #fedora
<L33TrDaNu> i've got kde installed.... and  a tri-monitor setup. Using two nvidia cards. Everything works except that Konqueror freezes my system
<jbsnake> don't use konqueror
<jbsnake> :)
<SmokeW33d> avi to dvd anyone?
<jbsnake> SmokeW33d: try doing a search for that on google.com/linux
<DaSkreech> Handbrake?
<SmokeW33d> jbsnake: already did that
<jbsnake> and nothing came up?
<L33TrDaNu> jbsnake: that is a horrible solution =)
<jbsnake> L33TrDaNu: why?... i don't nor have not used konqueror in the last 7 years
* DrJoene is back.
<L33TrDaNu> jbsnake: i just hope its *konqueror* and not my video driver (nvidia) screwing it up
<jbsnake> well... if everything else works... and your video card is involved on everything else...
<jbsnake> start up tux racer...
<jbsnake> see how smooth the 3d graphics are...
<SmokeW33d> anyoen knwo hwo to moutn an mds file?
<Allz> #fedora
<goldenear> what's an mds file ?
<jbsnake> goldenear: beat me to is :)
<jbsnake> *it
<jbsnake> damn... i need to learn to type
<goldenear> jbsnake: can't you directly mount the iso file ?
<jbsnake> ya
<jbsnake> mount -o loop /path/to/iso.iso /path/to/dir/to/mounton
<jbsnake> not sure where that came from... :)
<jbsnake> "all because of you"
<ninHer> hi all
<goldenear> hi ninHer
<ninHer> hi goldenear
<Shouryuu> Hello, I'm trying to install Kubuntu on my dearest computer, but sadly enough I get stuck on a "Ok, booting to kernel" screen... I've had the same problem with a previous attempt to install Ubuntu... Anyone happen to know why?
<mustard5> Shouryuu, did you burn the disk yourself?
<Shouryuu> Aye
<mustard5> Ok, well there a few steps you should go through first to eliminate common causes
<mustard5> you should verify the ISO you downloaded with the md5sum from the download page
<mustard5> have you done that or do you know how to do it?
<Shouryuu> Done that :p
<Shouryuu> And the ISO is fine
<mustard5> Ok, so have you verified the burnt media after burning?
<mustard5> I think there is a verify media option when you start the install disk
<mustard5> What speed did you burn at btw?
<Shouryuu> Recommended speed
<Shouryuu> Can't remember, it was a while ago
<Shouryuu> I think it's under 8X right?
<mustard5> Ok, well ideally it would be the lowest...yeah ok...8x is as low as mine would go so that sounds good
<mustard5> Shouryuu, what type of hardware are you running?
<Shouryuu> Acer Apire 5500, I'll take a look on the Acer web-site and give you my exact specs
<mustard5> k
<evert_> hello all
<mustard5> hey evert_
<evert_> i'm having trouble with installing nvidia drivers on dapper drake
<mustard5> you should probably ask in #ubuntu+1 which is the dapper channel
<evert_> but i (was) having the same problems with the normal kubuntu
<mustard5> and what is that problem?
<evert_> when i install the 'nvidia-glx' drivers with adept , and then enable them ... Then X don't start any more
<evert_> when i wants to install the nvidia driver installer , then he says that he can't install the nvidia drivers on my system
<mustard5> evert_, you definitely have a nvidia card?
<evert_> yes i have a 6800gt
<evert_> Under windows everything goes fine ... When i used suse 10 i had no problems with installing the nvidia drivers (the one i downloaded from  nvidia.com)
<mustard5> it could be specific to that particular hardware
<evert_> No it worked with suse
<evert_> that's the strange thing ..
<mustard5> have you searched on the ubuntuforums for similar problems with the 6800?
<evert_> nope , i tought somebody here would know the solution
<evert_> i'll give it a look
<mustard5> evert_, I don't have any ideas really
<Shouryuu> mustard5 here is my computer http://global.acer.com/products/notebook/as5500.htm
<evert_> I find it strange that it worked for suse but not for ubuntu (breezy and dapper)
<mustard5> evert_, yes, so it's likely a driver problem specific to ubuntu.  There may be a solution on ubuntuforums I dont know for sure
<evert_> I'm searching on the forums
<_f_r_a_n_> scusate chi sa dove posso trovare i repositories per passare dalla flight 6 alla 7?
<mustard5> Shouryuu, you could try booting with the noapic option or even noapic nolapic
<Shouryuu> Ok, I'm an average computer. What does that mean?
<mustard5> Shouryuu, k..at the 'boot>' prompt when you start up the install cd you can add extra options
<_f_r_a_n_> sorry ehere can i find the repositories to upgrade form dapper  flight 6 to dapper flight 7?
<mustard5> Shouryuu, if you hit the function keys they show you lots of options you can use and noapic nolapic are a couple of those options
<Shouryuu> On the kubuntu install screen?
<mustard5> Shouryuu, yeah..when you see the prompt that looks like this  'boot>'
<Shouryuu> ok
<Shouryuu> I'll try that
<Shouryuu> Thanks a lot :P
<mustard5> Shouryuu, you normally just hit enter, but rather than doing that look through the options for special parameter
<Shouryuu> Yup, I know where to find it
<Shouryuu> Wish me luck =D
<mustard5> _f_r_a_n_, they should already be enabled
<_f_r_a_n_> ok thanks , i hope it..
<mustard5> _f_r_a_n_, just do a sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<_f_r_a_n_> ok
<DaSkreech> How do I get routing turned on for a server?
<Blissex> DaSkreech: depends what you mean by that, but first thing you need to enable forwarding in '/proc/sys/net' There are very many good guides to routing etc.
<DaSkreech> ok I did that :)
<DaSkreech> Cna I get a pointer to a routing gateway umm Guide I guess
<Blissex> DaSkreech: the Linux network administrator guide for example...
<DaSkreech> Blissex: Thats TLDP?
<Blissex> DaSkreech: or a lot of mirrors...
<DaSkreech> Blissex: Thanks
<gili> hello
<gili> i have problems with update....installed a bunch of stuff off adept now cant boot
<gili> getting Kernel panic error
<gili> who can help
<gili> ?
<gili> i need help with kernel panic
<gili> ?
<gili> can someone help me please?
<cow_2001> is there a way to install all packages a package is depended on?
<Blissex> gili: I suggest reading http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html on how to ask questions.
<Blissex> cow_2001: yes.
<cow_2001> :)
<cow_2001> what is the way to install all packages a package is depended on? :)
<insanekane> cow_2001: well ..
<Blissex> cow_2001: use a dependency manager like 'apt-get', 'aptitude', 'adept', 'synaptic'.
<insanekane> cow_2001: you should use gdebi for now
<insanekane> cow_2001: but there should be a KDE solution for that
<insanekane> cow_2001: i assume you have a deb file, and you want to install it ?
<cow_2001> insanekane, no
<insanekane> cow_2001: hmm ... ok, then what do you want to do ?
<shannon> does anyone know the differences between the "power profiles" in acpi/klaptop?
<cow_2001> i did a prelink and broken my system. i --reinstalled sysv and now it's working, but still, sometimes stuff doesn't work
<cow_2001> oh, wait
<cow_2001> what is the way to reinstall all packages a package is depending on?
<cow_2001> sorry :-/
<trappist> cow_2001: sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(apt-cache depends packagename | grep Depends | awk '{print $2}')
<cow_2001> trappist, thanks
<SmokeW33d> can someone tell me how to mount an iso?
<trappist> SmokeW33d: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop filename.iso /mnt/point
<imbrandon> mount -t auto /path/some.iso /mnt/somedir
<SmokeW33d> trappist: thanks
<gili> ok i am all educated now on how to ask questions....thank you for that informative link
<gili> now, can someone tell me what Circular Dependency error is at boot. I get that right after the first kernel boot ling
<gili> line
<gili> Says: "PANIC: circular dependency. Exiting
<trappist> gili: sounds like a modules.dep error, where you've modules with circular dependencies
<insanekane> maybe you need to regen the initrd ?
<gili> hmmm thats interesting
<gili> how do i solve this problem
<gili> i cant proceed from here
<gili> it gets stuck
<trappist> gili: man depmod to see how to regen your modules.dep
<gili> i cant boot anywhere
<gili> you mean command line
<gili> ?
<gili> trappist can you explain please?
<trappist> gili: on the command line, say 'man depmod'.  that will show you the instructions for creating a new modules.dep.
<gili> ok will try
<NoUse> trappist I'm not sure he can get to the command line, his kernel panics at boot
<gili> thats what i was saying
<gili> it does not go any further than that line
<trappist> oh.  try hitting esc at the very beginning, to get a grub prompt, and boot to a different kernel.
<gili> how do i do that
<gili> ?
<gili> i have only recovery mode
<NoUse> gili try recovery mode
<trappist> that sucks
<insanekane> maybe use a livecd ?
<gili> recovery mode locks up with same error Circular Dependency
* PascalFR_ is away: Away at the moment
<NoUse> gili yeah I think you'll need a livecd
<gili> and then what
<gili> boot with live cd
<gili> can i fix it
<gili> or do i need to reinstall everything
<gili> ok thanks for the info
<gili> will try
<SmokeW33d> can somone tell me hwpo to install my nvidia driver in  dapper?
<Blissex> SmokeW33d: #Ubuntu+1?
<hastesaver> If I install from the Ubuntu CD first and then install kubuntu-desktop, how different is it from installing from the Kubuntu CD?
<SmokeW33d> Blissex: ?
<trappist> hastesaver: not very, except I think your bootsplash will still say ubuntu unless you do something about it
<hastesaver> trappist, actually it says kubuntu
<trappist> hastesaver: cool :)
<hastesaver> trappist, but what about using gdm instead of kdm, having the stupid esd running, etc.?
<trappist> hastesaver: at some point during the kubuntu install you should be asked whether you want to switch from gdm to kdm, and kde uses arts, not esd
<hastesaver> trappist, I know, but esd was still running or something like that... and now that you mention it, I *was* asked whether I want to switch to kdm
<trappist> hastesaver: if you weren't asked, or if it's still doing gdm, check out /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<hastesaver> How are gdm and kdm and different?
<trappist> dunno, I've only ever used kdm
<hastesaver> I mean, does KDE work better in its "native" display-manager or something? :)
<troy> hola folks
<skipjack> can sombody help me, i want to edit the runlevels, I want to change the services who starts at the beginning ?
<troy> hastesaver: really, they aren't that different
<trappist> hastesaver: I wouldn't expect there to be much difference at all, but I don't really know
<trappist> skipjack: you can use bum (apt-get install bum) or use update-rc.d
<troy> hastesaver: in fact, they share a common theme format, so in many cases they are indistinguishable
<skipjack> thx trappist
<trappist> skipjack: I have bad luck with bum, so I use update-rc.d
<skipjack> trappist:  hehe oky ;)
<hastesaver> skipjack, and I just had bad luck with update-rc.d, but bum can't do much :)
<trappist> skipjack: there's also something in kcontrol to do it, but I have bad luck with that too
<skipjack> trappist:  hehe update-rc.d is cool ;)
<kOpter> Yello :) If I click one of my other desktops in the bottom of the screen, my kicker disappears..
<kOpter> Is there a setting that keeps the kicker visable on all desktops?
* troy looks
<Blissex> kOpter: thats the default.
<troy> there might be, but I can't find it
<kOpter> Yeah... but I don't like that :)
<troy> maybe nuke kickerrc.... :/
<kOpter> ?
<kOpter> Is there a quick way to cycle trough your desktops?
<Blissex> kOpter: yes, and you can configure it another way too.
<kOpter> Blissen: Where?
<Blissex> kOpter: there are three ways: one is CTRL-TAB, another CTRL-F1 to CTRL-Fn, another is to define a shortcut for next/prev desktop
<kOpter> CTRL-F1 is good enough.. thanks!
<Blissex> kOpter: I have defined CTRL-, for prev desktop, and CTRL-. for next desktop.
<troy> I turned multiple desktops off... with konq's tabs, kate's mdi, etc. I don't need it anymore
<Blissex> troy: it is still a good idea for many things...
<kOpter> I was "stuck" on desktop 1 with no kicker to take me back :)
<troy> Blissex: I used to use it to keep work apps open and switch to it quickly when the boss was around :P
<DaSkreech> Sweet
<DaSkreech> under konq you don't get ads in your GMail :)
<troy> DaSkreech: don't get a lot of things as 50% of it is disabled :)
<troy> DaSkreech: but it still breaks with the full interface turned on (can't click on the message titles to read a message)
<troy> brb, restarting after kernel updates...
<kOpter> Damn, I'm now officially a nerd..
<goldenear> why ?
<kOpter> I ordered a shirt from the Amarok shop :)
<goldenear> lol
<kOpter> This can't be a good thing :)
<goldenear> I think I'll do the same soon :)
<kOpter> I saw on the news that white was "hot" this summer..
<goldenear> but I'm not a nerd, just a KDE/Amarok supporter :D
<kOpter> Yeah, you keep telling yourself that :)
<kOpter> Luckely I was able to resist the urge of ordering a mug..
<_s3B4s_> hi
<kOpter> hi
<_s3B4s_> somebody knows how to install a locale ISO-8859-15 ?
<goldenear> yop, ordering a mug would really make you a nerd... but not a shirt ;)
<goldenear> shirts are for fans/supporters
<goldenear> mugs only are for nerds
<kOpter> :)
<_s3B4s_> becouse when i do dpkg-reconfigure locales, its doesn't give me the choice to select
<goldenear> _s3B4s_: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<_s3B4s_> yes, but don'n give the choice to select
<crazy_penguin> hi all
<_s3B4s_> only genered what i have already install
<_s3B4s_> installed
<kOpter> I vagely remember somthing like /usr/share/locales/install-language-pack
<kOpter> What did you generate?
<koroded> If I do a 'server' install of kubuntu, what do I need to do to get kde installed and running after that?
<_s3B4s_> nothing, i only install the Kubuntu
<troy> koroded: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<crazy_penguin> i have on my system two linux distros. the first distro is on the first hdd and ubuntu is on the second. when i try to boot ubuntu/kubuntu, after a succesfull kernel start the system is accessing the other distro's fs and start the init process from there.
<koroded> troy: perfect, thanks
<crazy_penguin> what can i do to avoid this?
<kOpter> _s3B4s_ Then I think they should be on your system
<troy> crazy_penguin: problem with grub - you'll have to edit the boot command to choose the second hard disk as root
<crazy_penguin> i use lilo
<crazy_penguin> and i set the second hdd as root
<crazy_penguin> but i have the same error
<kOpter> _s3B4s_: What does "locate ISO-8859-15" give you?
<_s3B4s_> but, why i can't select when i do dpkg-reconfigure locales
<_s3B4s_> ?
<_s3B4s_> > /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/ISO-8859-15.gz
<_s3B4s_> > /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/rexml/encodings/ISO-8859-15.rb
<crazy_penguin> any ideea?
<koroded> thanks, later
<troy> crazy_penguin: you might have to look into the lilo docs... the disk to boot is only really configured there... or try passing 'root=/dev/hdb" as boot param manually during boot
* troy doesn't recall enough about lilo, haven't used it in a few years
<crazy_penguin> ok
<crazy_penguin> thx
<crazy_penguin> thx troy
<_s3B4s_> kOpter: only that
<crazy_penguin> brb
<kOpter> _s3B4s_: Does this help? http://gallery.menalto.com/wiki/Debian_locale_HowTo
<_s3B4s_> let me see
<sass99> hi
<sass99> someone maybe know, where can i found tutorial about remastering kubuntu livecd?
<troy> sass99: there's one on the wiki someplace, don't remember the link
<hastesaver> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<hastesaver> sass99, is that what you wanted?
<troy> hastesaver: you're faster - just found it too :)
<hastesaver> troy, the trick is to try "/msg ubotu livecd" ;)
<troy> hastesaver: I did ALT-F2 "gg: ubuntu livecd customization" - took a second to load the browser :)
<hastesaver> troy, gg is google?
<double_d> yes
<troy> hastesaver: yeah, works nice
<troy> wp: is wikipedia, my second most often used shortcut
<double_d> gotta love the quick searches :-)
<sass99> hastesaver, this is for ubuntu.
<h3sp4wn> That livecd customization thing is wrong they switched to squashfs and I don't know with which parameters its created
<h3sp4wn> You can rebuild one but it seems to run alot more slowly (extracting the squash chrooting into it) rebuilding it
<kOpter> You should edit the Wiki :)
<hastesaver> sass99, there shouldn't be much of a difference -- in fact, that page even mentions ubuntu-5.04-.... so it's outdated perhaps
<h3sp4wn> There is quite alot of differences in the way that its done the image is nolonger an iso but a squashfs partition
<h3sp4wn> K0pter: I would do but there is a few things that I don't understand well enough (and haven't been able to find the answers to)
<sass99> i just want to add localisation files to kubuntu livecd. Is this so hard?
<XVampireX> samba is confusing, where do I figure out what is my username/password so that network people could access me?
<kOpter> Do you want to access them, or do they want to access you?
<XVampireX> they want to access me
<XVampireX> "they" being my brother
<kOpter> And you've looked at /etc/smb.conf ?
<kOpter> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<iNiku> XVampireX: you'll probably want to give them their own user accounts for that
<uniq_> xvampirex: you can make usernames/passwords with 'sudo smbpasswd' (for more info: 'man smbpasswd') all in console of course.
<XVampireX> Where do I make their own user accounts?
<XVampireX> okey
<XVampireX> thanks
<XVampireX> what about the username?
<XVampireX> it only changes password from what I understand
<iNiku> I'm not sure if you can create smb-only accounts, I think you'll have to make normal linux accounts for them
<uniq_> xvampirex: smbpasswd -a newusername
<uniq_> will add newusername
<iNiku> but you can lock the account so they cannot log in to the linux box and just set an smb password for them
<h3sp4wn> sass99: I just wanted to add minicom to the xubuntu live cd, It is a complete pain (unless there are some tools that are used to generate the cd's in the first place that can be downloaded)
<uniq_> that is smb-only accounts.
<iNiku> uniq_: that works? cool
<iNiku> I haven't played around with samba in a while
<uniq_> that's the default action, yes.
<XVampireX> Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user val. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?
<XVampireX> Failed to modify password entry for user val
<uniq_> ah.. sure. it needs to exist.
<uniq_> but that's just for uids.
<XVampireX> :-/
<uniq_> you don't need to set a unix password for it.
<uniq_> so it can be locked and only used with samba.
<iNiku> okay, so what I said. :)
<sass99> h3sp4wn: what about using some livecd scripts
<XVampireX> I'm really confused
<iNiku> XVampireX: create a normal unix user first
<uniq_> iniku: sorry, didn't read the whole line. :] 
<XVampireX> through samba or what?
<iNiku> with your gnome/kde tool of choice, or with adduser in the shell
<h3sp4wn> sass99: Presumably ubuntu has them for generating their images but I doubt they would let anyone see them
<kwwii> anyone running flight7 on a powerbook and has the wlan running
<macd> sass99: there are some online resources for creating your own livecd on hardware you have access to.
<iNiku> XVampireX: users & groups in the kde system settings should do
<XVampireX> ok...
<_brandon> how can i make kubuntu load faster? i only want the minimal w/ usb support. I don't need RAID or ETH.
<iNiku> XVampireX: create a new user using the New button and make the account locked
<macd> _brandon: are you familiar with command line and the init system?
<sass99> macd: i really dont need my own livecd, only have to add localisation files and set my language as default
<_brandon> no, but i can learn. i'm new to linux so just tell me where it is located.
<XVampireX> but why do I need to create a new user just for someone to access my files from my user on the network?
<macd> sass99: then Im afraid I cant be of much help :P
<iNiku> XVampireX: because you don't want to give them your own username and password to use, do you?
<XVampireX> I'm confused, but nevermind, I'll just use my own :P
<macd> _brandon: as far as eth goes, simply goto /etc/network/interfaces and comment out "auto eth0"
<iNiku> XVampireX: if you give them your own username and password, they will be able to log in on your linux box and do whatever they like
<iNiku> is that what you want?
<uniq_> xvampirex: i would suggest adding a 'smbguest' account or something. to not give the others access to all your files.
<macd> _brandon: and RAID thats more todo with LVM, honestly I know enough about lvm to get in trouble, but not enough to fix it
<psyke83> hi, if anyone has an 82865G chipset, can they tell me the fps glxgears reports for you?
<_brandon> macd: thank you, also is there a way to auto login? i'm not worried about security, i'd also like it to load a program at start.
<Broxtor> when I mount a samba share in Kubuntu Dapper the mount command takes ages to complete.
<uniq_> xvampirex: it's fast, in console: 'sudo adduser username', 'sudo passwd -l username', 'sudo smbpasswd -a username', finished.
<Broxtor> Then, when it's done and I cd to the folder I mounted the share that also takes ages.
<macd> adding a program at startup is easy, simply go into kcontrol -> kde componets, add there.  autologin, Ive never done it.
<uniq_> xvampirex: the 'sudo passwd -l username' is to lock the unix account, that way it cant be logged in to.
<macd> however Im sure a minute of goggling would reveal that solution
<Broxtor> Then, when I do an ls on the folder I mounted the share to I get an input/output error.
<Broxtor> Does anyone know what goes wrong here? I'm using the following command:
<sempai> re all
<iNiku> uniq_: actually, do you know if sshd on linux respects locked accounts?
<_brandon> macd: thank you again.
<uniq_> iniku: it does.
<macd> _brandon: np, welcome to the world of free software.
<Broxtor> sudo mount -t smbfs //ip.of.server.pc/sharename /folder/where/to/mount -o username=myuser,password=mypassword
<iNiku> or can they log in if they first create an authorized_keys file with their key in it over smb?
<macd> Broxtor: do you want to mount this at boottime?
<uniq_> iniku: i can test, hang on.
<Broxtor> macd no, I only need to do it once
<Broxtor> macd: from konsole
<XVampireX> Okey, thanks man!
<Broxtor> the other way around it's exactly the same. When I try to mount a share on this computer to the other one, that other one, also running Dapper, has the same problem.
<uniq_> iniku: you can actually login with a authorized_keys file. i wasn't aware of that. learning something new every day.
<iNiku> uniq_: that sort of sucks.
<macd> Broxter: is this a windows - linux mount, or linux-linux ?
<iNiku> but I was afraid it would work
<Broxtor> macd: linux-linux
<macd> well, instead of using smbfs, I would recommend setting up nfs.
<iNiku> uniq_: wondering if that could be tweaked in sshd_config
<macd> err, my mistake this is a ont time thing,
<iNiku> other than by blacklisting all the smb users there one by one, which you could do
<macd> Broxtor: when you isue the command proceeded by sudo, does it ask for password 2x ?
<iNiku> or by disabling rsa logins altogether, which you probably don't want to do
<Broxtor> macd: no, only once for my sudo password. The samba password is already in the mount command.
<macd> ok.
<macd> Broxtor: try this: substitue the myuser/mypass for this: credentials=/root/.smbcredentials
<uniq_> iniku: don't know. blacklisting accounts is probably the best solution.
<macd> then make a credentials file there, loking similar to: username=  <cr> pass=
<iNiku> uniq_: on solaris sshd does respect locked accounts, which has bitten me on more than one occassion
<uniq_> iniku: i think i would have added a smb group, and DenyGoups thegroup.
<Broxtor> macd: ok, will give that a try
<macd> iNiku: oh but locked accounts have also saved you Im sure :P
<iNiku> macd: yeah :)
<ciga> hi
<iNiku> uniq_: yeah, that would probably be the best way to go about it
<_brandon> checking for library containing guess_format... no
<_brandon> checking for library containing guess_format... no
<ciga> is there a way to list the changes before I've donwloaded the packages?
<Broxtor> macd: exactly the same problem with that
<_brandon> i get this error when i try and install stepmania 3.9 "checking for library containing avcodec_init.... no" how do i find out which library contains this file?
<macd> Broxtor: ok one more suggestion, one second
<iNiku> hmm. where has my cute little "new updates available" icon gone?
<iNiku> it hasn't been showing up in the kde panel for the past couple of days
<ciga> _brandon: check configure.log or config.log or configure
<macd> Broxtor: are there any anomalies in /var/log/smb ?
<macd> iNiku:  dapper?
<iNiku> macd: yeah, dapper
<iNiku> macd: it's not like there are no updates available :P
<macd> Broxtor: 'sudo smbmount //main-server/public /mnt/share -o username=xxxx'
<XVampireX> By the way, recently I've been having some problems with video viewing in mplayer, for some reason sometimes in a movie it would randomly skip, and here's what I get in konsole: "alsa-space: xrun of at least 28.444 msecs. resetting stream,?% 0 0"
<macd> iNiku: mine wont go away ironcly, I guess there are some held back packages
<iNiku> macd: maybe you're just seeing mine
<macd> iNiku: tried running apt-get update -f ?
<iNiku> because it's definitely not here :)
<Broxtor> macd: nothing special in logs
<macd> maybee the repos need refreshing
<macd> Broxtor: look up a few lines try that
<XVampireX> Anyone know how to fix the skipping in mplayer?
<iNiku> macd: yesterday it appeared after I ran apt-get update by hand, but shouldn't it do that by itself?
<macd> iNiku: well it _should_ but we know how that works
<iNiku> yeah :)
<iNiku> it's not a problem of course, I can just use apt-get... but it bothers me when there's a nice cute little gui thingy that's supposed to work but doesn't
<macd> actualy iNiku have you tried restarting kdm?
<iNiku> kdm, or kde?
<macd> kdm
<macd> or kicker, either would do the same trick in that case.
<iNiku> hmm, no. why would that be required?
<iNiku> kdm is the display manager, it will kill X if it dies
<macd> I mean the update notifications come from adept, soooo.
<macd> it'll restart :P
<iNiku> yeah :P
<iNiku> but restarting kicker... that's a good point
<macd> you wont loose your uptime.. :P
<iNiku> a week or so ago my kicker kept losing the system menu contents
<iNiku> requiring a restart to get it back
<macd> thats wierd
<iNiku> that's been working now, though
<iNiku> I think it was fixed in one of last week's updates
<iNiku> macd: do you know how the update notification thing actually works, is adept triggered by the adept_notifier running in the systray, or does it get run by something else and the systray notifier just talks to it?
<macd> Im not sure exactly how it works, but I know the notifier triggers adept
<macd> the notifier just monitors the repos then lets you know, then kickstarts adept
<iNiku> hmm
<iNiku> okay, this is a little weird. I just logged out and back in
<iNiku> the update icon briefly appeared in the systray, then disappeared
<iNiku> adept_notifier is running, though
<macd> try apt-get upgrade see if theres anything new
<macd> possibly by some odd way theres not
<ubuntu> am i onn #kubuntu?
<macd> yes.
<_brandon> ok what is the config.log supposed to show me?
<paran> ubuntu: yes
<ubuntu> im on the livecd...
<macd> ubuntu: great.
<ubuntu> oh whatever
<iNiku> 77 new packages available after I did an apt-get update
<iNiku> and now the update icon is there again
<macd> ineteresting
<macd> by chance does apt-get update show any broken repos or, cant conact any?
<iNiku> no, works fine
<macd> Im out of ideas :/
<iNiku> but it seems that adept_notifier can no longer fetch the package lists or something
<_s3B4s_> hi
<macd> yeah 79 updates here today
<iNiku> or is something else supposed to run the apt-get update
<_brandon> is checkinstall beter that make install?
<macd> and another xserver set of packages,
<iNiku> yet again
* macd bets x breaks
<_s3B4s_> somebody knows how to change UTF-8 for ISO-8859-15 on locale charm ?
<macd> _brandon: they dont do the same thing
<iNiku> acpi-support seems to get updated every day, too
<_brandon> macd: what is the difference?
<macd> _brandon: one checks for required componets present to install sucessfully, the other installs.
<_brandon> macd: ok thanks, sorry for all the questions but your alot of help
<xst> How do I get wireless networking with WEP encryption to work with kubuntu? The signal is good but I do not receive any IP-address. It seems kind of buggy
<iNiku> xst: are you using network manager?
<ubuntu> can you run gnome on the livecd, using adept?
<macd> _brandon: typicaly when building from source, you carry out "./configure" --> make --> sudo make install
<macd> ubuntu: not unless its the ubuntu livecd.
<macd> xst: Id recommend using wifi-radar rather than kwifimanager.
<xst> iNiki: I have both tried kwifimanager and the network manager. None of them works.
<_brandon> macd: if done this but i'm getting errors. it can't find certain library's but it doesn't say what libraries they are.
<ubuntu> u cant get gnome through adept?
<iNiku> xst: which wifi card do you have?
<macd> _brandon, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com paste the output of ./configure there.
<macd> then give me the link to the posting.
<iNiku> ubuntu: sure you can, but probably not while running on a livecd
<squilla> xst: what does ifconfig show you
<xst> iNiki: don't know. Some internal one in my toshiba satellite a50 laptop
<ubuntu> the livecd saves to the ram
<macd> actualy "iwconfig" would give more insight.
<macd> at least you could see if its associated then.
<_brandon> macd: done
<iNiku> xst: open a console and do an iwconfig ; ifconfig -a in there
<iNiku> then pastebin the output
<squilla> macd: I assumed it was loaded and just needs an ip from dhclient
<squilla> macd: point taken though
<Kleggas> Hi. Is there any way of getting opengl to work with dri in dapper?
<ubuntu> if i did have a serious install, what would the command be to switch between kde and gnome?
<iNiku> ubuntu: you can have both installed
<ubuntu> duh
<iNiku> then you'll be able to choose which one to use while logging in
<vetrae> Have a question about SSH if someone could PM me real quick =)
<macd> Kleggas: there is a TON of info on the ubuntuforums regarding that
<ubuntu> theres no shell command?
<Kleggas> macd: thanx
<ubuntu> init 5?
<macd> _brandon: paste it into pastebin yet?
<iNiku> ubuntu: to do what?
<ubuntu> to switch <--> gnome
<macd> ubuntu: you would log out of gnome and start a kde session.
<_brandon> macd: yes http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/710193
<ubuntu> kde <-->gnome
<iNiku> ubuntu: um, you mean you want to switch permanently?
<ubuntu> no
<macd> _brandon: you need to install the gcc compiler suite.
<ubuntu> a new session
<iNiku> or do you mean you want to switch on the fly, without logging out?
<xst> iNiki: http://pastebin.com/710199
<macd> _brandon: you can do this in cli by "sudo apt-get build-essential gcc"
<iNiku> ubuntu: you start a session by logging in at the display manager's login screen, right?
<iNiku> how would you change between kde and gnome from the command line, and when?
<ubuntu> nvr mind, itsa livecd
<ubuntu> right now
<macd> ubuntu: when you choose to isntall you can simply log out of gnome and log into kde, its very simple
<squilla> xst: helluva ssid name - are we going to attacked by america now?
<iNiku> xst: well, that looks good to me
<iNiku> apart from the ssid, yeah :)
<_brandon> macd: cli?
<macd> _brandon: Konsole
<xst> Hehe, yeah
<macd> xst: paste the content of /etc/network/interfaces in pastebin
<_brandon> i have, error. E: invalid operation build-essential
<iNiku> xst: I was thinking you might be seeing what some people (including me) have had with certain wifi drivers
<macd> and does your router/AP do DHCP?
<iNiku> where /etc/iftab causes problems
<macd> dapper pretty much killed wifi for me
<iNiku> but it's not that, your iwconfig and ifconfig are fine
<iNiku> macd: how's that? works for me
<macd> I havent been able to make it stop using the atheros drivers and use ndis, even after removing the modules :/
<iNiku> although it did kill my old cisco card, which was just as well
<vetrae> Have a question involving SSH tunneling if someone could PM me that'd be great
<iNiku> macd: have you tried blacklisting the ath driver in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<iNiku> the madwifi driver, rather
<macd> its the wierdest thing, If I use the linux atheros driver, my cisco AP reboots constantly, with ndis/windows driver its fine
<macd> iNiku: yeah
<iNiku> macd: that's weird
<macd> yeah it is, same in windows if I use airsnort/pcap drivers it kills the AP, and its a proxim gold card so its not like its  POS.
<iNiku> hmm. the module shouldn't load if it's blacklisted. are you sure you did that correctly?
<macd> farily sure since Ive got fglrx blacklistred too :P
<iNiku> sounds like the AP is a POS :)
<xst> iNiki: http://pastebin.com/710202 (notice that I have ALSO tried to uncomment the commented lines for eth0)
<macd> xst: uncomment those, eth0 is your wifi.
<macd> then 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<iNiku> xst: commenting eth0 out is okay if you want to use network manager
<_brandon> can i use adept to install a gcc compiler. konsole is giving me errors.
<macd> _brandon: sure you can
<iNiku> but yeah, uncomment them and do the restart, or just simply ifup eth0
<iNiku> oh!
<macd> either or, the latter ifup eth0 will let you stay connected here mst likely
<xst> macd: I know. Doesn't get any ip-address though
<_brandon> macd: is says that i have c++ complier installed already, is there a certain one that i need?
<iNiku> xst: the "s:blah" syntax for the key is a bad idea
<squilla> xst: must be the pentagon - I can see the wep key :-)
<macd> xst: on doing ifup eth0 do you get a broadcast dhcp message?
<iNiku> xst: put the key in hex instead
<xst> iNiku: Been there, done that. Didn't work. :-(   The s:blah syntax was actually written to the file by network manager.
<macd> _brandon: does 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' work?
<iNiku> your access point might be using a different algorithm to process the passphrase, that's one of the WEP weirdnesses
<macd> that should install everything you need to compile anyways.
<iNiku> xst: it's still a bad idea. there is no standard way to convert an ascii passphrase into the actual key
<_brandon> thanks for all the help, i've gotta go.
<iNiku> xst: and you're sure the hex was correct?
<xst> macd: Yes, I can see the following in syslog when doing an ifup etho:  DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11
<macd> wifi/wep/wpa is still buggy at best when not running on "refernce" equipment
<iNiku> xst: do you control the access point?
<macd> sxst: and that jut repeats?
<xst> iNiku: Yes, I've rewritten and re-checked it tons of times.
<iNiku> xst: can you set the AP to cleartext (ie. disable WEP) for a minute and try if you can get a cleartext connection going?
<xst> iNiku: Yes I control the access point. But all my windows boxes connects just fine. Also this very laptop connects just fine... but only from windows
<iNiku> xst: trying it in cleartext would tell you if the problem is with WEP or at a more basic level
<iNiku> xst: also, do an lspci -v and see what kind of wifi card you actually have
<macd> maybee disable wep for troubleshooting  purposes
<xst> iNiku; Hmm, yes. I'm just a bit afraid of lowering the security - even for a short period. Hoped that I could find a solution without
<macd> so it is the pentagon!
<macd> :P
<iNiku> xst: I wouldn't worry too much about that, it's only gonna be for a few minutes
<macd> dont worry xst, they dont have any decent security policies in effect anywho :P
<xst> iniku:  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
<iNiku> how many people do you expect to be hanging around your apartment with their wifi sniffers at the ready, just waiting to break into your wlan? :)
<iNiku> xst: okay, that's good
<iNiku> the ipw2200 driver is supposed to be pretty solid
<iNiku> definitely should work.
<iNiku> ("definitely should?" oh well...)
<squilla> iNiku: the driver is working - dhclient isn't - I think
<iNiku> squilla: dhclient has never given me trouble
<iNiku> unlike some of the older linux dhcp clients
<squilla> iNiku: I had exactly this problem
<iNiku> I'd be surprised if that was the problem
<iNiku> xst: try to set up the interface manually
<squilla> iNiku: nealt threw machine off the balcony :-(
<iNiku> iwconfig eth0 essid pentagon
<iNiku> iwconfig eth0 key 0 <your key in hex>
<iNiku> iwconfig eth0 key 0
<iNiku> ifconfig eth0 x.x.x.x up
<iNiku> x.x.x.x being an IP you know is free on your network
<iNiku> then try to ping your router
<iNiku> and yes, iwconfig key is there twice, on purpose
<iNiku> the first one sets your hex key in slot 0
<iNiku> the second one actually selects that slot for use
<squilla> iNiku: I watch and learn!
<iNiku> actually I'm not 100% sure that iwconfig key syntax works with all drivers. if it doesn't, just do "iwconfig eth0 key <your key in hex>" instead
<_s3B4s_> somebody knows how to change UTF-8 for ISO-8859-15 on locale charm ?
<evert_> hello all
<squilla> evert: hi
<apol> hi
<iNiku> well, I think he gave up :/
<macd> later all, back to the land of coding :P
<squilla> macd: cheers
<Lynoure> _s3B4s_: you can edit the /etc/environment file... (but now I need to sleep, midnight here)
<_s3B4s_> Lynoure: thnxs
<Lynoure> Maybe there is some Easy Ubuntu Trick for it as well
<_s3B4s_> Lynoure: thanxs
<_s3B4s_> xD
<squilla> Lynoure: Hi
<Lynoure> squilla: hi, and see you later.
<squilla> anyone know why X generates "/dev/wacom/" errors and how to get around it?
<squilla> !X
<ubotu> it has been said that x is a portable, network-transparent window system.
<squilla> Iproblem
<squilla> !GL
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, squilla
* DaSkreech laughs
<squilla> :-D
<squilla> nice!
<DaSkreech> !help
<squilla> a cheecky bot
<DaSkreech> !karma
<ubotu> daskreech has neutral karma
<DaSkreech> :-)
<XVampireX> squilla :P
<reon> Where do I select my default playback device in kubuntu ? Plantronics headset ???
<crimsun> reon: difficult to do currently. You have to set ~/.asoundrc, then restart KDE
<crimsun> reon: what's the output from ``cat /proc/asound/modules''?
<reon> 0 snd_intel8x0
<reon> 1 snd_usb_audio
<DaSkreech> If I drop a file which is executable in /etc/network/if-<state>/ then it will be run when any network interface enters that state correct?
<squilla> XVamp: ;-)
<XVampireX> boohooo
<crimsun> reon: put the contents of the following post in ~/.asoundrc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13764
<crimsun> reon: then restart KDE
<squilla> XVamp: Girl guide!
<reon> crimsun, where is the asoundrc file ?
<bilford> Hello, can someone help me please.  I messed up my folder associatons.  When I double click a folder or CD shortcut on my desktop, instead of opening Konnqueror like it used to, it  opens a small window that says Play Files
<crimsun> reon: in your home directory. That's what ~ signifies.
<reon> crimsun, i have no such file, am I creating a new one ?
<crimsun> reon: yes.
<reon> crimsun, what permissions should the file have ?
<reon> crimsun, currently root can read and write and others can read
<reon> brb
<XVampireX> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<reon> crimsun, thanks it's working. nearly shat myself when kde restarted as it was a bit on the loud side :)
<bilford> Ok, I now see that when I doube clickk any folder icon on my desktop, it's opening XMMS
<bilford> how do I get it to open Konqueror like it used to
<bilford> it's opening the XMMS playlist thing, I htink
<apol> reon: http://www.proli.net/2006/05/10/fast-and-short-alsa-trick/ here it is explained
<reon> apol, thx
<apol> :)
<apol> I had the same trouble yesterday and wrote about it
<reon> apol, something so simple you would think it is accessable from Kcontrol ?!
<DaSkreech> What the heck is going on with the Updates?
<reon> Why ?
<apol> reon: I think so reon
<apol> it is possible to solve it easily BTW
<apol> :P
<bilford> I guess I'll try reinstalling Nautilus
<apol> You can check if the mimetype is associated fine
<bilford> it's associated with XMMS
<bilford> folders, instead of opening, are starting XMMS and running XMMS playlist
<apol> and you don't want xmms to open?
<bilford> right
<apol> do you know how to change it?
<apol> its easy:
<apol> in konqueror
<apol> settings->configure konqueror->mimetype associations
<bilford> ok I'll try
<bilford> ty
<apol> there you put the file type and select what program do you want to launch
<apol> when this kind of program is clicked
<bilford> when I double click folders on the desktop, I want it to  open Nautilus like it used to
<apol> hmmm
<bilford> I can right click and Open Folder
<bilford> which is now the 2nd option
<apol> you are using kde?
<bilford> the first option is now XMMS
<bilford> yes
<apol> hmm
<apol> I don't know why would you want it :P
<apol> let me see
<apol> I thought you were talking about files
<bilford> I cant open folders anymore by clicking on them
<bilford> instead of opening the folder browser Nautilus, it starts XMMS playlist editor
<bilford> whats the Open Folder command
<bilford> I cant believe I messed it up this bad with one accidental click
<apol> whats nautilus doing here?  why don't you use konqueror?
<evert_> pff
<evert_> i hate nvidia drivers for ever
<bilford> Nautilus is the default
<apol> hmm
<apol> In the mimetype dialog I said before
<apol> you have fonts->folder
<apol> do you have xmms there?
<bilford> fonts?
<billytwowilly> can anyone point me to a howto to get libtunepimp working with mp3 in dapper?
<apol> yes
<apol> you see a tree structure, don't you?
<bilford> now my desktop doesnt even work
<bilford> I cant click links on my desktop
<bilford> oh nm
<bilford> I have an idea
<bilford> I'll just uninstall XMMS
<bilford> and reinstall
<apol> before reinstalling
<apol> try it out
<apol> and see what does he do
<bilford> ok
<bilford> it should work
<DaSkreech> Can I back up my Amarok Database?
<DaSkreech> !nickometer
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DaSkreech
<bilford> doesnt work.  I get an error.  it wants XMMS
<bilford> I'll reboot
<asbo> evening
<asbo> can you use ssl on freenode?
<bilford> I think I'll have to reinstall everything
<bilford> start with a fresh Kubuntu install
#kubuntu 2006-05-16
<reon> Anybody know of a Lipstik skin for frostware ?
<movi> what package do i need for mp3 playback? (eg like ubuntu has gstreamer)
<movi> for kubuntu
<crimsun> for breezy or dapper?
<movi> dapper
<crimsun> movi: install libxine-extracodecs from multiverse
<movi> thanks
<kavit> is XGL with kde working properly yet?
<movi> if you use gnome-window-decorator instead of kwin then yes :)
<movi> and you still need gconf-editor
<kavit> ah
<kavit> i think I will pass for now
<bilford> apol, Ok fixed.  thx
<apol> :)
<raf> hello, is it tru that Kubuntu comes with all ports closed?
<raf> tru = true
<raf> I'd read this: "Kubuntu installs with no open ports, so strictly speaking it doesn't need one."
<Kyral> need one what?
<Kyral> Firewall?
<raf> in http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/03/09/tuning-kubuntu.html
<raf> hehehe
<Kyral> Yes, by default *buntu doesn't have any ports open
<Kyral> but still, not using IPTables when its already there is quite a waste IMO
<raf> my mldonkey doesn't work after open all ports on my physical router, so I think was due to close ports on kubuntu. Am I wrong?
<Kyral> I wouldn't know
<Kyral> I don't use mldonkey
<raf> "*buntu doesn't have any ports open" means that if I want to serve a service (web, ftp) I should open some ports?
<Kyral> It would automatically open them if it needed it
<raf> :|
<raf> really?
<Kyral> Ie, install OpenSSH server, port 22 opens
<Kyral> install Apache, Port 80 opens
<billytwowilly> hi. which packages create the stuff in the /etc/kde3/kdm/ dir? kdm doesn't...
<raf> well, but if I installed mldonkey manually
<raf> ?
<Kyral> wouldn't matter
<raf> i mean, if  I installed Apache, It comes in a package, I can install it with apt, I suposse that some scripts opens the ports, but mlDonkey comes in tar, I only untar the  tar an run mlnet
<Kyral> I shouldn't matter how it gets there
<Kyral> Debian Packages are the same thing as compiled tarballs
<raf> kubuntu open port as fast as some application needed
<raf> ?
* Kyral falls down
<raf> hehehe
<Kyral> I don't hink you are getting this
<Kyral> do netstat -tap
<Kyral> in a terminal
<raf> I don't understand you
<raf> ko
<raf> tcp        0      0 *:4662                  *:*                     LISTEN     9118/mlnet
<Kyral> its open
<raf> yes, hihihi
<raf> well, sorry, I'm a stupid, iknow
<raf> but, I'll come back turned into Guru and I'll help all those people like me
<Kyral> Port 4662, eMule port
<Kyral> along with UDP port 4672
<raf> yes, that ports are open, because I have 2 hard disks, one with Windows, and another with Linux
<Kyral> ...that shouldn't matter
<raf> in windows I've installed eMule, and it use the same ports
<Kyral> ...and this is a surprise?
<billytwowilly> how do I rebuild the config files in /etc/kde3/kdm/ for kdm?
<Kyral> reinstall it
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm
<raf> ok, thank you very much
<billytwowilly> doesn't work. doesn't create any of the files that were in there again. is Xsession..
<Kyral> then you have to find out which package it belongs to
<billytwowilly> how do I search what the packages provide?
<Kyral> packages.ubuntu.com
<asimon> billytwowilly: try 'sudo genkdmconf'
<billytwowilly> asimon: doesn't do anything..
<asimon> billytwowilly: to see what file a package provides use dpkg -L <packagename>
<billytwowilly> hmm. it should be in kdm...
<billytwowilly> weird.
<billytwowilly> so what looks like is happening is that the deb is creating the kdm dir, but not putting the files it has for that dir in there...
<bilford> how do I access Shared folders on Windows computers on my netwoooork
<bilford> ok, I'll try Samba
<asimon> billytwowilly: strange, try to remove kdm via 'dpkg --purge --force-all kdm' and reinstall it via 'apt-get install kdm', maybe that fixes it.
<asimon> billytwowilly: Oops, don't forget to prefix the commands with sudo
<billytwowilly> woot!
<billytwowilly> it'
<billytwowilly> it's back
<billytwowilly> yah... I just did a "sudo su" about five minutes ago to not have to do that all the time while trying to fix this;)
<billytwowilly> now time to reboot and see what happens.
<raf> I have a desktop PC, can I stop ACPI services??
<billytwowilly> wouldn't that disable any power saving stuff built into your desktop cpu?
<raf> yes
<billytwowilly> don't you want the powersaving stuff on so your power bill isn't huge?
<raf> is that just for laptops?
<xst> Can anyone explain why the update manager doesn't tell me about updates anymore? I have to manually do an "apt-get update" before it discovers that updates are available. Is it only testing for updates rarely or what is happening?
<billytwowilly> I thought it was for some desktops as welll. atleast newer ones.
<raf> ok, thanks
<bilford> wow that was easy
<raf> I'm connected to the internet with a modem/router, Do I need PPP service running?
<billytwowilly> damn.. after all that work the farking xserver still gives me a dumb error when I try to log into kde.
<raf> I'm connected to DSL internet via modem/router, Do I need PPP service running?
<bilford> why
<bilford> is something wrong
<raf> no
<Zaire> damn irc isn't letting me identify
<raf> nothing is wrong, but PPP is running, If I don't need it, i'll stop it
<bilford> in Services?
<bilford> I dont have it running
<bilford> and Im on DSL w/router
<asimon> xst: I think the update manager checks once a day for updates.
<mrfishhat> in adept what would be the recommended nvidia driver?
<duckdown> Hey all.  I try to use a proxy or TOR before IRC, and I'm currently using XCHAT, but when I DCC chat an eggdrop or a person, my home IP keeps being displayed!  How can I prevent this?  I want to filter my DCCs also!
<Zaire> nvidia crash issues?
<iNiku> xst, I've noticed the same the past few days
<raf> here PPP is configured to start during boot
<raf> but is not running
<mrfishhat> In the package manager what does it mean if it says legacy by the package name?
<Zaire> if I remember correct legacy is used to support older hardware or something like that
<tafsen> anyone here that can tell me how to change the kde-controll-center to use sudo instead of su when loging on as admin?
<iNiku> tafsen: huh?
<iNiku> where does it use su?
<tafsen> iNiku, I tried to ask at the kde chan but no one answered.  I have arch linux, and when I try log in as admin in KDE it uses the su comand instead of sudo
<Zaire> I don't think thats somthing oyu can change but then Im not sure lol
<iNiku> tafsen: do you mean in konsole when you open a "root console"?
<tafsen> no
<tafsen> I mean when open Network Settings and press administrator mode
<iNiku> tafsen: okay, so how does it use su then? does it open a terminal window where su requests the root password?
<iNiku> I'm not following you
<iNiku> when I do that, I get a KDE su (kdesu) dialog box asking for my password
<tafsen> yeah
<iNiku> so you want to use sudo instead of that?
<tafsen> nvm what I said before
<tafsen> it
<tafsen> it's the login that there is something wrong with
<iNiku> how?
<tafsen> because when I type my pw it says it's wrong
<iNiku> are you typing your own password or the root password (if one is set)?
<tafsen> my own password
<tafsen> the root acount is dissabled
<Zaire> I gotta say this is the longest Ive run Kubuntu without it crashing on me lol
<iNiku> tafsen: strange, it should work
<iNiku> are you sure the password is correct?
<raf> I have two hard disks, one with windows, and one with linux, when I installed linux the windows HD wasn't with me, so I installed Grub with no double OS
<raf> Could I add that second HD and modify grub
<raf> ?
<raf> so I'll have dual boot
<raf> how can I do that?
<Ahmuck> raf, yes
<SuperK> can someone help me with a problem with kcontrol?
<Ahmuck> title           Windows 95/98/Me
<Ahmuck> root            (hd0,0)
<Ahmuck> savedefault
<Ahmuck> makeactive
<Ahmuck> chainloader     +1
<Ahmuck> that is if your windows drive is located on /dev/hda1
<SuperK> it keeps telling me that it the config file is unwriteable and it will not save changes
<raf> is there an order to connect the hard disks? I mean Liunx HD as master and Windows HD as slave, Linux HD slave: Windows HD master?
<Ahmuck> raf, simply nano /boot/grub/menu.lst and add it to the bottom of the menu.lst file.  as i recall
<SuperK> D o I just need to change the permissions?
<Ahmuck> windows normally wants to be the master
<Ahmuck> however, you need to be aware that this will change your grub configuration
<raf> :D
<Ahmuck> i suspect that currently grub is pointing /dev/hda1 as (hd0,0)
<Egnygnok> if I install kubuntu 5.10 now, is it easy and safe to upgrade to the next version when it comes out?
<Ahmuck> because it is really a grub issue, your best help in preparing might be found in channel #grub
<Lorenzod> Hm.. Stupid question, but.. how do I get the icons in systray in two rows?
<Ahmuck> SuperK: you need to sudo nano whatever.fil and then you should be able to save
<Lorenzod> I had it that way, but now it's all on a single row, and I can't figure out how to set it back..
<raf> who is better vi or nano?
<Egnygnok> raf: nano is easier
<Ahmuck> depends on what you prefer
<SuperK> and for 'whatever' put kcontrol?
<Ahmuck> i believe vi is more powerful, but for simple editing, i normally use nano
<Ahmuck> SuperK: i am not sure what you are trying to do?
<Ahmuck> trying to open kcontrol ?
<raf> if I connect windows HD as master, then my system could not boot, right?
<SuperK> well I have to CTRL-F2 to even get the kde control center since I got breezy
<SuperK> BUT
<raf> kdesu kcontrol :D
<SuperK>  when I go into it I get this
<Ahmuck> if you connect windows HD as the master you will want to change the grub configuration before you power your linux partition down
<raf> ooh, ok
<Ahmuck> so that it reflects the proper drive (me thinks) i am no expert, just a begginer on grub
<raf> but, how can I know what will the name of HD's?
<Ahmuck> normally your first drive is /dev/hda1 and your second would be /dev/hdb1
<SuperK> Will not save configuration
<SuperK> Configuration file "/home/kevin/.kde/share/config/kcontrolrc" not writable.
<Ahmuck> grub handles them differntly however, which is why it is listed (hd0,0) etc.
<SuperK> Please see your network administrator
<raf> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-386
<raf> root            (hd0,0)
<raf> that's part of my menu.lst
<Ahmuck> SuperK: there is a way to fix that, however i am not sure it is the correct way.
<Ahmuck> cd /home
<Ahmuck> chown -R user:user user
<Ahmuck> however you risk messing something up doing it this way, maybee
<Ahmuck> ask around
<Ahmuck> try #kde channel
<SuperK> ok I will try that, is it on freenode?
<Ahmuck> raf: i believe that your second drive would be listed then as (hd1,0)
<raf> ../dev/hda1 = (hd0,0), right? so, /dev/hdb1 = ?
<raf> oh, ok
<Ahmuck> um, nm, i don't know what i am talking about.  raf, best bet, ask in #grub channel
<Ahmuck> seriously
<raf> ok
<raf> thank you!
<Ahmuck> SuperK: yes
* Ahmuck lurks
<quique> hola no entiendo nada...
<raf> no yo tampoco, jejeje
<natascha_> hi
<raf> no hablo ingls, pero parece que poco a poco voy aprendiendo
<raf> quique: qu es lo que necesitas?
<Nola> Howdy
<DaSkreech> So Phonon is a ... middle end?
* DaSkreech grrs at the System Settings
<DaSkreech> Needs more polish
<CheeseBurgerMan> DaSkreech: kcontrol :P
<DaSkreech> Well it only needs tow things for me to smile :)
<DaSkreech> When you search and then tab through it should only jump to things that are not dark
<DaSkreech> and you should be able to enter compnents with the Keyboard
<DaSkreech> This reliance on Mouse is disturbing
<DaSkreech> Does the package from apt have a changelog?
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: you can get the source, apt-get source <package> , then read the changelog file
<DaSkreech> robotgeek: Ah. is that how Synaptic does it?
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: not sure, sorry
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: must be through libapt
<xwolf-> i'm having a problem with the media:/ place
<pagux> how to change kubuntu ip address ?
<robotgeek> xwolf-: use /media then
* DaSkreech would likes something like that in Adept
<pagux> i have changed it manually but it keeps taking my old ip address
<xwolf-> pagux take a look at kcontrol
<xwolf-> robotgeek i did this upgrade, now media:/ only shows my floppy drive.
<pagux> but when i have changed manually of wifi interface why it keeps taking the old ip?
<robotgeek> pagux: wireless is really bad in kubuntu (use wlanassistant)
<pagux> yeah its #uckedup
<pagux> and how do i configure ssied ?
<robotgeek> !wifi
<ubotu> from memory, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<DaSkreech> Whats jasper?
<pagux> thnc
<pagux> thnX
<mine> hello i am new to linux and am trying to learn it it is not easdy but it is fun
<pagux> one more my apache is pretty messed up in kubuntu .....when i removing or upgrading via apt it throw lots circular dependencies error
<mine> does anyone have any advice ?
<mine> oh well
<pagux> mine:no pain no gain :-)
<robotgeek> mine: sudo apt-get install -f
<mine> how to install java for mozilla
<robotgeek> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<GullyFoyle> is dapper ready? i know alot of people are already using flight 7. any probs?
<nalioth> GullyFoyle: it's not for production machines.
<mine> thankx hav efarting around for 3 days
<nalioth> GullyFoyle: if your machine is responsible for your bread and butter, don't use it.
<GullyFoyle> mebbe i'l just try the live cd
<DaSkreech> Do I need libjasperruntime for Kopete?
<GullyFoyle> since breezy was my first kubuntu install (not my first linux distro by any means), when i upgrade can i just edit my sources.list and then apt-get dist-upgrade?
<DaSkreech> GullyFoyle: Si
<bimberi> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<turkenator> hi every1 can i get sum help with apt-get ?
<turkenator> i need sum help on using it
<DaSkreech> turkenator: Use adept?
<DaSkreech> Anyone using Yahoo! on Kopete?
<turkenator> i need to do apt-get install --fix-broken and --no-checksig at the same time but it doesnt work
<DaSkreech> Strange
<DaSkreech> Kopete used to work
<GullyFoyle> i tried kopete but i couldnt figure out how to join rooms
<GullyFoyle> or get a roomlist
<DaSkreech> for IRC?
<GullyFoyle> for yahoo
<DaSkreech> Oh
<GullyFoyle> now i use zinc
<DaSkreech> I didn't know you had them in Yahoo :)
<turkenator> hi every1 can i get sum help with apt-get ?
<SmokeW33d> can someone tell me where the xorg conf file is
<SmokeW33d> i fucked up
<SmokeW33d> but i backed it up
<SmokeW33d> so
<SmokeW33d> im going to replace it
<SmokeW33d> anyone?
<Raven301> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Raven301> SmokeW33d: ^^^^^^^^^
<Raven301> When using apt-get ... Can you change the place it downloads from? If so Where do you change it?
<Huahua> Raven301: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Raven301> thanks Huahua
<xevious> is there a way to smoothly switch from debian testing to kubuntu?
<Huahua> humm
<jmg> hi all
<jmg> anyone know how to configure an HP printer under kubuntu? Im trying to get network scanning to work
<Raven301> Huahua: Is there a site to get the repositories list?
<Raven301> I'm using Kubuntu 6.06 Flight 7
<Huahua> wait
<Raven301> ok ... thanks
<Huahua> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted multiverse universe
<Huahua> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted multiverse universe
<Huahua> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted multiverse universe
<Raven301> Huahua: So just add those lines into /etc/apt/sources.lst ?
<Huahua> Raven301: yes
<Raven301> Huahua: Thankyou very much :)
<Huahua> :)
<xevious> Huahua: i got a "humm" out of you with my debian->kubuntu question. any ideas how i might manage that?
<Raven301> Huahua: When I ran  kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.lst There  was nothing in the sources.lst file?
<Huahua> It will have some like this   deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 6.04 _Dapper Drake_ - Alpha i386 (20060217.2)] / dapper main restricted
<Raven301> No ... mine was empty
<Huahua> xevious: it seems hard to smoothly switch
<Huahua> Raven301: strange
<Raven301> I did the live cd install
<Raven301> what command do I run to update the repositories?
<raf> how can I format a floppy in Kubuntu?
<Huahua> raf: try  mkfs.vfat /dev/fd0
<Huahua> Raven301: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Raven301> kwel ... thanks
<Raven301> what's the difference between sudo and kdesu?
<Raven301> Night all ... Big thanks Huahua :)
<Huahua> that is ok
<raf> but, mkfs.vfat makes a MS-DOS file system, right?
<raf> I want to make a boot floppy
<raf> a linux boot floppy with grub inside, because I'm going to edit my grub, so I don't wanna lost access to my system due to an error
<Huahua> raf: boot to dos or linux  ?
<raf> boot to linux
<Huahua> raf: sudo apt-get install grub-disk
<Huahua> raf: gunzip < /usr/share/grub-disk/grub-0.97-i486-pc.ext2fs.gz  > /dev/fd0
<raf> well, I don't have my floppy mounted on /dev/fd0
<raf> I have it in /mnt/floppy
<raf> how can I mount it in /dev/fd0
<raf> ?
<kunjan> so um anyone have any idea how the hell to get broadcomm wifi working in ubuntu?
<kunjan> i tried all those howtos
<kunjan> 0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<hastesaver> Could someone update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto with instructions for Kubuntu?
<morrow> start k3b and select "Tools -> Burn CD Image"
<_johan> Unable to retrieve the printer list. Error message received from manager:
<_johan> Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: connection refused.
<_johan> reinstalled this but still not working :|
<aftertaf> hi all
<aftertaf> is there a kubuntu dapper repository?
<hastesaver> aftertaf, what do you mean? KDE packages are also available on the Ubuntu repository
<aftertaf> i'm on dapper.... and the kubuntu deb i have is /breezy....
<aftertaf> just wondering.
<jaro> Yaayy
<jaro> I'm back
<jaro> with Kubuntt
<jaro> u/t
<hastesaver> aftertaf, the same thing, it will work
<aftertaf> ok :) cool, was just wondering. :)
<jaro> hmm what do i have to install to be able to compile things ??
<jaro> I installed gcc 4.0 and Make , now
<jaro> but that doesnt seem to be enough
<aftertaf> build*essential  jaro
<jaro> build-essentials might be it
<jaro> yes
<aftertaf> build-essential  jaro even :)
<jaro> installing right now ^^
<aftertaf> :)
<jaro> should I uninstall make now ?
<jaro> Makefile:135: *** Linux kernel source not found.
<jaro> so I need Kernel Sources
<jaro> how can I find out what kernel ive got ?
<jaro> and is kernel-headers all i need ?
<jaro> although there is not much choice
<jaro> only 2.6.12
<bimberi> jaro: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ivan07> who
<jaro> hm i usually use adept
<aftertaf> 2.6.12.x
<aftertaf> .21 /.22
<jaro> and its already installing
<jaro> linux-headers-2.6.12-9
<jaro> ok installed
<aftertaf> 2.6.15.22.... dapper :)
<jaro> ?
<jaro> it still is not found
<aftertaf> maybe needs more that kernel headers.
<aftertaf> jaro: what do you want to complie?
<jaro> graphics driver
<jaro> which is available only for other platforms or source
<jaro> system is brand new
<jaro> 5.10
<bimberi> jaro: what's the output of 'uname -r' ?
<jaro> i only installed firefox
<jaro> 2.6.12-9-386
<jaro> nice ^
<bimberi> jaro: install linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 as well
<jaro> it is installed
<jaro> is what the shell says
<jaro> there also is no configure file with the graphics-driver-source
<aftertaf> what gfx card?
<jaro> its a Via S3 Unichrome
<jaro> it seems i had no headers installed yet
<aftertaf> but could still be it needs the kernel sources and not just headers. try grabbing them too.
<jaro> hm i did
<jaro> Linux kernel source for version 2.6.12 with Ubuntu patches
<aftertaf> with apt?
<jaro> and it is installed
<jaro> with adept
<aftertaf> ok.
<jaro> dont know whats missing
<jaro> maybe i must restart.. lol
<aftertaf> does the website where you got the drivers say anything?
<roniez> hm.. anybody know why i get connection timed out when trying to ssh in to my computer?
<aftertaf> normally, no. just X
<roniez> but if i ssh from my other linux computer it works just fine.
<jaro> hum
<jaro> what now ?
<aftertaf> cant you use X drivers for it?
<jaro> i dont know
<jaro> i usually had to use vesa driver
<jaro> but then I didnt have any 3D support
<jaro> and still 1024*768 looks like 800*600 to me
<aftertaf> try google Via S3 unichrome ubuntu
<jaro> cant find anything interesting
<aftertaf> !gfx
<ubotu> aftertaf: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<aftertaf> jarcome to #ubuntu, more ppl around.
<jaro> oh wait
<aftertaf> jaro: you COULD try this: upgrade to dapper, and 2.6.15.21/22 kernel.... it seems there are updates to the gfx drivers and xorg in this release.
<jaro> what is dapper ?
<aftertaf> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<aftertaf> its the next version. but its stable enough imho
<jaro> oh ok
<jaro> where can i get the upgrades ?
<aftertaf> you alter your sources.list and hit apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade
<jaro> some new entry for sources.list ?
<jaro> which entry ??
<aftertaf> jaro: you have adept, right?   MODIFY ALL HTTP://.... TO HAVE DAPPER INSTEAD OF BREEZY.
<aftertaf> oops capslock
<jaro> oh ok
<jaro> it's upgrading
<aftertaf> jaro: if not, there is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=124604
<aftertaf> ccool.  its good, is dapper ;)
<jaro> ;-)
<aftertaf> seems its hardwired into 2.6.16 kernels too, which will be out soon enough
<aftertaf> brb
<jaro> Changes: install 141, upgrade 768, remove 58 packages
<aftertaf> nice jaro :)
<aftertaf> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey aftertaf
<jaro> ^^
<aftertaf> :)
<jaro> hopefully it works afterwards
<jaro> im tired of vesa
<aftertaf> have tobacco, have pain au chocolat, ready to rock
<jaro> it keeps me from using linux
<aftertaf> jaro: hmmm.... if dapper dont cure it, we'll get to the bottom of this!!!! :)
<jaro> but recently i saw that via has finally developed driver for 2.6
<jaro> thank you very much :-)
<jaro> i love this community
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> me too.
<jaro> ;-)
<aftertaf> !upgrade
<ubotu> [upgrade]  Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<aftertaf> now need more coffee.
<jaro> 16% done
<jaro> maybe time for some breakfast
<aftertaf> :)
<imbrandon> morning everyone
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon
<aftertaf> hi
<roc> Hi
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, you having any trubbly with hald on startup ( you are running dapper right ? )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: no, and yes, in that order
<imbrandon> heh ok, i've got 2 machines on dapper and every since last night updates it freezes on hald  at boot
<jaro> 23%
<imbrandon> havent figured it out yea
<imbrandon> both are very diffrent hardware too so i didtrhing it was a hardware issue
<aftertaf> imbrandon: no and yes too..... to that other question
<roc> a question: how do I run a rpm in kubuntu?
<roc> (or just extract it somewhere)
<imbrandon> roc kubuntu wasent designed for rpms so they MIGHT not act correct BUT you can convert them to debs with alien , alien <rpmname>
<imbrandon> might have to apt-get install alien
<imbrandon> if its not installed
<roc> yeah downloading it currently... danke danke
<jaro> german ?
<jaro> hmm i need FireFox 1.5
<imbrandon> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<jaro> nice function
<imbrandon> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks imbrandon :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<jaro> lol
<jaro> is it AI ??
<jaro> ^^
<imbrandon> yea its a bot
<Hobbsee> !+bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<roc> hmm... which linux would be closest to kubuntu? redhat, fedora or mandriva?
<aftertaf> roc: debian
<imbrandon> lol none , they are all very rpm based, what package are you needing?
<imbrandon> debain is closest
<jaro> .. hmm.. a , b or c ??
<jaro> d !
<jaro> lol
<roc> imbrandon: wxPython... and unfortunately there isn't a package for debian, and I had big problems compiling from source
<imbrandon> roc, you are better off getting the source to what ever package instead of an rpm if there is no deb package avail, rpm conversion is a LAST resort
<aftertaf> lol
<roc> imbrandon: yeah I have the sources also but man I have some NASTY problems with it xD
<aftertaf> !info wxpython
<roc> mha? !info what?
<imbrandon> umm wxpython should be in the rpos
<imbrandon> i use wxpythong and pyqt on my other box(es)
<aftertaf> roc, type apt-cache search wxpython
<roc> |: what is rpos?
<imbrandon> repos , type
<jaro> uff 28% dapper installed
<imbrandon> typo
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> pythong :)
<roc> aha xD
<imbrandon> lol i'm just wakin up ;)
<jaro> uhh.. i remember when at first , as a linux newb, i compiled KDE 3
<imbrandon> ouch
<jaro> it took days and night
<jaro> and i had no idead what i was doing
* imbrandon wants to get kde4/qt4 stuff working correctly on this machine
<jaro> and all those unresolved package problems
<jaro> uhhh
<roc> apparently I don't seem to have the apt-chace command...
<aftertaf> cache
<imbrandon> cache
<imbrandon> sudo apt-cache search wxpython
<imbrandon> or
<imbrandon> sudo apt-cache search python
<imbrandon> :)
<roc> atp-cache: command not found
<roc> gaah...
<aftertaf> roc. you type it wrong?
<aftertaf> atp =! apt
<roc> LOL oh my...
<imbrandon> python-wxgtk2.4 - wxWindows Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (wxPython binding)
<imbrandon> python-wxgtk2.6 - wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (wxPython binding)
<imbrandon> python-wxtools - wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (wxPython common files)
<imbrandon> python-wxversion - wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (wxPython version selector)
<imbrandon> is what my dapper bings back plus a bit more
<roc> hmm with me it only finds pyopengl...
<imbrandon> you have universe and mutiverse enabled?
<roc> okay I admot it I'm a noob... what is unverse and mutiverse?
<imbrandon> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<roc> admit*
<imbrandon> changes to your /etc/apt/sources.list file ( enabling you to get more software from apt-get )
<imbrandon> basicly edit your /etc/apt-/sources.list file and uncomment out all the deb and deb-src lines then save/exit it and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then try the apt-cache search again
<Vampis> Morning ppl
<aftertaf> morning :)
<imbrandon> 'ello
<aftertaf> roc, you getting there?
<jaro> allo allo
* imbrandon pokes roc , hows it going ??
<jaro> too bad i cant install two thins at once
<roc> wait wait people...
<roc> almost done
<imbrandon> hehe
<roc> well look at that... now I got'em right packages I think... lessee...
* imbrandon does a little dance, single a little song ..... ok n/m
<imbrandon> s/single/sings
<roc> now I hope that this supports pyopengl also... otherwise all has been invain xD
<imbrandon> you on breezy or dapper?
<roc> hmm... may be breezy...
<jaro> probably need to restart
<jaro> but cant
<jaro> lol
<roc> naaa
<imbrandon> roc, run "cat /etc/issue"
<imbrandon> it'l tell ya
<roc> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<imbrandon> yea breezy ;)
<imbrandon> just wondering becouse some of my packages are a little diffrent
<imbrandon> root@svr:~# cat /etc/issue
<imbrandon> Ubuntu 6.06 "Dapper Drake" Development Branch
<roc> hmm maybe you have the newest version of kubuntu... I'm still waiting for the official release of kubuntu 6
<roc> jare jare... pyopengl works =D danke danke guys...
<raf> hello
<raf> I need help
<raf> please!!
<roc> just tell yer problem man...
<raf> cool
<raf> well, I have Kubuntu on a hard disk
<raf> and Windows on another hard disk
<Vampis> Me to
<Vampis> but just until they will fix the sambaproblem
<raf> first, just linux, without the windows hard disk
<Vampis> Then bye bye windows
<raf> so, I installed the windows hard disk
<raf> I edited /boot/grub/menu.lst
<imbrandon> you need to reinstall grub if you installed windows second
<raf> Windows doesn't boot, Linux does boot
<raf> buuut
<imbrandon> Vampis, samba problem ? i use samba every day all day long, whats the problem ?
<raf> linux haven't network
<raf> :D
<raf> and windows have it
<imbrandon> raf, can you pastebin you menu.lst
<roc> ha? well I have heard that people have had problems with linux-windows networks but no network at all...
<raf> I have an ADSL router, so I just need boot on an opertive system and the internet is conected
<raf> I can't pastebin my menu.lst because I'm on windows
<raf> because Linux doesn't have network
<raf> I think grub is fine
<raf> because Linux boot normally but networking is down
<imbrandon> root@svr:~# cat /etc/issue
<imbrandon> Ubuntu 6.06 "Dapper Drake" Development Branch
<raf> when I pinged my router, linux told me: Network is unreachable
<ahmeni> hrm.. apparently my Savage card is among those that get DRM support in the new Dapper.. to upgrade or not..
<imbrandon> ahh ok i was confuesed you said "[03:10]  <raf> Windows doesn't boot, Linux does boot"
<raf> well, yes, sorry, windows doesn't boot, but I don't care about it, I want my network on linux
<raf> once I have linux networking, I'll see the windows boot
<ahmeni> Is your computer being assigned an IP address in linux?
<ahmeni> network might not be set up for dhcp
<raf> I have fix ip
<raf> on linux
<ahmeni> and it's showing up in ifconfig?
<raf> I don't know what's wrong, the network was working in a perfect way before I connect the another hard disk
<raf> no ifconfig returns nothing
<roc> hotto hotto... got to run back to school... chiao people!
<raf> when I type "ifconfig" nothing happens, just gives me the prompt again
<ahmeni> ifconfig -a to see if your network device actually exists, then assign it an ip with ifconfig eth# ip
<raf> http://raf.pastebin.com/711017
<raf> that's part of mu menu.lst
<raf> I just remembered it, I'm not seeing it
<raf> is it posible to lost the network just by edit menu.lst or install another hard disk????
<ahmeni> it might if you removed the initrd lines, i'm not entirely sure how the bootup scripts work but it might mean the module for your network card isn't being loaded
<ahmeni> normally your menu.lst is created by the update-grub command though
<raf> no, I don't edit any rc[0-9] .d directory
<raf> yes, but I edited menu.lst, I add the WinME lines
<ahmeni> not your rc directories, your initrd
<ahmeni> i'll put up my working menu.lst for my dual boot
<jaro> oh man
<jaro> i dont have any access to my windows drives
<jaro> as a common user
<raf> nither rc.d nor initrd
<jaro> !acces to windows drives
<ubotu> jaro: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<aftertaf> mount sadness jaro
<jaro> do i have to change rights in the fstab ?
<jaro> that might be an idea, hm ?
<aftertaf> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<aftertaf> yes
<ahmeni> raf: http://pastebin.com/711024
<jaro> thx
<jaro> .   /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<jaro> looks like this
<jaro> defaults has to be replaces by what ? user,auto,...
<ahmeni> accessible by you or everyone?
<jaro> everyone
<ahmeni> "ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000"
<jaro> uff
<raf> well, can you help with Grub?
<jaro> so much ?
<jaro> i guess ro,auto,user is enough
<ahmeni> what's what the link suggests, you could probably just do ro, auto, user
<ahmeni> heh :)
<ahmeni> raf: did you get my pastebin?
<raf> no
<ahmeni> raf: http://pastebin.com/711024
<ahmeni> what you might be missing is the initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-9-386 line
<Hobbsee> jaro: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0
<aftertaf> you get my message dushy? on pm?
<aftertaf> doh
<raf> well, I'm sure I have that initrd line on my menu.lst
<raf> without that line Liunx couldn't boot, right?
<jaro> do i have to remount it , so that the access will be different ?
<ahmeni> raf: just another thing to check when you boot back into linux :)
<raf> well, I  'm going to do that
<raf> I'll back in just a few minutes
<jaro> ahh 46%
<jaro> its moving faster
<aftertaf> lol jaro
<aftertaf> its an all day thing
<jaro> uhh
<jaro> i have to leave for Lecture soon
<jaro> 51%
<aftertaf> let it run baby :)
<jaro> 56%
<jaro> is java already included in dapper 
<jaro> ?
<jaro> i saw firefox 1.5 is :)
<jaro> 81%
<aftertaf> yeah
<aftertaf> turbo apt
<ep> My hard drive light is flashing constantly, it didn't used to do this.  Any tips for tracking down the cause?
<aftertaf> hi kk
<aftertaf> how was your desert island,
<jaro> yeesss
<jaro> starting to install
<jaro> i forgot this might take as well some time
<aftertaf> loool
<aftertaf> you bet
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi aftertaf
<aftertaf> then on reboot.... time to make it work maybe ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sandy :)
<aftertaf> lol i imagine
<jaro> too bad i have lecuter later
<jaro> and also i would like to visit the Conactiva one more time for ESA
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb/bbl ;)
<jaro> oh dear
<jaro> an error occured
<jaro> something with passwd
<aftertaf> argh. sudo apt-get -f install
<Kamping_Kaiser> not so much a desert island as an island inthe desert btw aftertaf , but the ideas the same :)
<jaro> ok i try this
<jaro> i could also use apt-updater
<jaro> adept-updater
<jaro> ah same error
<jaro> error while working on passwd (--configure)
<aftertaf> weird. whats the error messaeg?
<jaro> its german unfortunately
<aftertaf> transalte
<jaro> post-installation script returned errorvalue1
<jaro> error with passwd
<aftertaf> are all others configured?
<jaro> i didnt configure anything
<jaro> adept does it
<aftertaf> but no others are pending?
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get -f install if yes
<jaro> thats what i just did
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, whats up?
<jaro> error message while updating
<jaro> something with passwd
<Kamping_Kaiser> version changing dist-upgrade, or just a standard update?
<aftertaf> breezy > dapper
<Kamping_Kaiser> got any output to look at?
<jaro> its german
<jaro> can i switch languages back ?
* Kamping_Kaiser sugests first 2 steps with a broken install: `sudo apt-get update && sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<jaro> ok wait
<aftertaf> hehe thx kk
<Kamping_Kaiser> np ;) i am at work, but i'm the only one here, so no stress to get stuff done
* Kamping_Kaiser is trying to get help in #debian, and getting sidetracked
<jaro> configuring now
<jaro> errors
<jaro> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, are you doing this upgrade from terminal or using a package manager?
<jaro> errors occured with
<jaro> passwd
<jaro>  qca-tls
<jaro>  ubuntu-minimal
<jaro> terminal this time
<jaro> i dl qca cause of googletalk on kopete
<jaro> maybe restart ?
<jaro> and hopefully still can login
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, basicly, we try to alternate `sudo apt-get -f install` and `dpkg --configure -a` mixed in with any commands we need to try and get it going
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, i advise against a restart :)
<jaro> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you pastebin your errors (in whatever language)
<jaro> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<jaro> while apt-get install -f
<jaro> this causes the error with passwd
<jaro> i wonder which process that might be
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, can you do the pastebin bit for us. we might be able to see.
<Kamping_Kaiser> also, to find whats using the file run `lsof |grep var/cache/debconf/config.dat` and `ps aux |grep var/cache/debconf/config.dat`
<Kamping_Kaiser> and tell us what tehy return
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb. getting a drink
<konrad1207> have you tried  ps -A
<jaro> dpkg-prec  2179       root    4rW     REG        3,2   66367     450162 /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<jaro> dpkg-prec  2185       root    4r      REG        3,2   66367     450162 /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<konrad1207> or like kk mentioned ps aux...
<jaro> lots of stuff then
<Kamping_Kaiser> (warning: not nececarily recomended) jaro try `sudo kill -pidof dpkg-prec`
<jaro> how does pastbin work ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, go to the website, paste your text in, then press 'save' (or whatever it is)
<jaro> bash: kill: pidof: invalid signal specification
<Kamping_Kaiser> then paste  us the link at the top with the number in it
<jaro> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, i'll just check that command
<ahmeni> marl
<ahmeni> jaro: the output of lsof is cut off, it's dpkg-preconfigure
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, sorry, try 'sudo kill `pillof dpkg-preconfigure`'
<Kamping_Kaiser> ahmeni, thanks :)
<jaro> http://pastebin.com/711087
<jaro> bash: pillof: command not found
* Kamping_Kaiser smacks head
<Kamping_Kaiser> *pidof*
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, sorry, try 'sudo kill `pidof dpkg-preconfigure`'
<Kamping_Kaiser> this has not been my day :/
<jaro> now there is no message
<jaro> just the way how to use kill
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb Hobbsee . survive ok?
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah, fonts are tiny, updating now, and my mouse is screwed...
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<imbrandon> flight 7 Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i only had flight 6
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> i'm almost all backed up, you run into anything lemme know ;)
<jaro> Kamping_Kaiser:  doesnt seem to work
<imbrandon> i'm installing sarge on the server right now and gonna doa  flight 7 install on the desktop
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i dont expect to
<imbrandon> hopefully not ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro give `sudo killall  dpkg-preconfigure` a try
<imbrandon> i made the mistake of running dapper on my server now i'm going through the pain of reloading it ;( but its all in good fun ( just that i dont like backing up 190+gb )
* Kamping_Kaiser is thinking of dist-upgrading a sarge box to dapper. 
<imbrandon> heh
<jaro> done
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats going to hurt :s
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, try `sudo dpkg --configure -a` again
<imbrandon> my servers all still run sarge just for stability but desktoips all on dapper
<jaro> yay
<jaro> no problems with passwd anymore
<Kamping_Kaiser> yay
<jaro> but , with the package i downloaded
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe yeah
<jaro> can I remove it again ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure
<jaro> how ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpkg -r packagename or apt-get remove packagename
<imbrandon> apt-get --purge remove <pkgname> ;)
<imbrandon> no configs left behind ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> h emight want his config files :p
<jaro> Kamping_Kaiser:  now its done with apt-get install -f
<jaro> what is left to do ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, if its done `apt-get install -f` run `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<Kamping_Kaiser> if that returns ok reboot :)
<jaro> returns nothing
<jaro> uhh. ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i recomend making sure kubuntu-desktop is installeed before you do
<jaro> dangerous reboot
<Kamping_Kaiser> (unless you removed it for a reason)
<Kamping_Kaiser> why?
<jaro> how can i make sure ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> (asuming your using kde)
<jaro> hmm
* pasla is back.
<jaro> there are some bad dependencies
<jaro> which shall not be installed, but kubuntu depends on them
<imbrandon> ouch
<jaro> maybe i do adept-upgrade again
<Kamping_Kaiser> pastebin it jaro , along with the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jaro> its german
<jaro> :(
<imbrandon> bablefish ;)
<jaro> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, it doesnt matter
<Kamping_Kaiser> i did a setup in italian, never looked at it before :/
* Kamping_Kaiser pokes Hobbsee . you'v done german :P
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: hmmm??  true
<jaro> http://pastebin.com/711101
<Hobbsee> which bit is german?
<Hobbsee> oh, no firefox yet...
<imbrandon> looks like you need universe and multiverse
<Hobbsee> ah yeah...
<Hobbsee> jaro: try sudo apt-get install amarok
<jaro> it is installed
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: means that it cant install kubuntu-desktop, as amarok/etc are not going to be installed
<Hobbsee> jaro: and for the others on that list
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, i'm aware of that ;) i was having a go
<Hobbsee> hehe :P
<imbrandon> jaro, but that will update it
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, can you pastebin yoru sources list
<jaro> im updating now with adept-upgrade
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee,  i did german as well... my name kinda owns me on that front
<Hobbsee> now you be good, or i'll make you fix my computer :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> *on that front as well
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, say you like me, it might scare me :P
<Hobbsee> huh?
<Hobbsee> hi Mez
<Mez> hiya sarah hows things?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Mez
<Hobbsee> Mez: just reinstalled dapper...so things are tiny!
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, fixing your comp isnt scary - its what i do always
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> true
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl. jaro if i dont get back in time - good luck :P)
<Mez> hi Kamping_Kaiser - long time
<jaro> ^^
<jaro> thx
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mez, very much.. brb ;)
<imbrandon> besides du-h how can i tell the size of a dir ? ( command line )
<jaro> http://pastebin.com/711105
<ahmeni> imbrandon: what's wrong with du?
<imbrandon> uncomment all those deb and deb-src lines
<imbrandon> and change em to dapper ( the ones that arent )
<imbrandon> then things should be smooth
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sigh* i hate you debian stable
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Mez . hows it been going?
<Mez> Kamping_Kaiserok, been better] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> bugger. hope its nothing permenant
<wk2001> hi @ all! i've a big problem (under breezy 5.10) my kde desktop isn't starting anymore, when i start kdm it loads, but when i login it hangs up at the second symbol and nothing happens...
<wk2001> can somebody help me?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what is the second symbol?
<wk2001> the one with "system services loading"
<wk2001> i have a german kde version, in germen it is "systemdienste werden geladen"
<wk2001> my .xsession-erreros contains following line: xset:  bad font path element (#70)
<Kamping_Kaiser> wk2001, has this just stopped working after a recent upgrade?
<wk2001> yes i made a dist-upgrade, because i didn't it long time
<OdyX> http://www.google.com/trends?q=Ubuntu%2C+Debian%2C+Kubuntu&ctab=2&date=all&geo=all <- What do you think about it ? Work to do, huh ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wk2001, are you running a stable breezy, or did you install something extra like the new kde
<wk2001> hehe - i had the 3.4.2 yesterday, but as the problem appered, i thought, maybe i install the 3.5.2 because on my notebook it works fine with dapper - but with 3.5.2 i had the same problem
<wk2001> i also tried to remove (with --purge) kdm and kdesktop - after reinstall no success
<Kamping_Kaiser> wk2001, have you looked in lauchpad for a bug report?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wk2001, i cant realy help with this by the sound of it. heres LP -  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<wk2001> no, can you tell me where please?
<jaro> I can't VI anymore
<jaro> its gone
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, pardon?
<jaro> Vim
<jaro> the textfile editor
<jaro> its gone
<Kamping_Kaiser> gone or lower priority?
<jaro> cant open it anymore from bash
<jaro> says its not in /usr/bin
<jaro> but it used to be
<jaro> must be because of upgrading
<jaro> is there any alternative ?
<wk2001> Kamping_Kaiser - thx but do you know where to find the fonts-directory - maybe some rights for the directory are wrong?
<Kamping_Kaiser> bizare. jaro try `apt-get install vim` and see what happens
<Kamping_Kaiser> wk2001, i have no idea, sorry. i'm totaly out of my depth with your probmel. perhaps try #kubuntu-de
<wk2001> ok thy again
<jaro> hm i cant do that right now, because i am still upgrading
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, does `which vim` give you anything?
<jaro> no, only whereis
<jaro> vim: /usr/bin/vim.basic /usr/bin/vim /etc/vim /usr/bin/X11/vim.basic /usr/bin/X11/vim /usr/share/vim /usr/share/man/man1/vim.1.gz
<jaro> vim works
<jaro> but not vi
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, right.
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, wait untill it finishes upgrading
<jaro> yea
<_root> hello/hola
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi _root
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi bimberi
<bimberi> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<_root> can you paste your sources-list for me?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_root> thx ubotu
<imbrandon> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<_antonio> Hola mundo
<jaro> UPDATE complete :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, :D
<Vampis> Kamping_Kaiser: :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Vampis :)
<Vampis> Whazap ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> just trying to fix a debian backports problem at work  :( but im feeling pretty good after last night
<Kamping_Kaiser> self?
<Vampis> Just writing a projectreport..
<sege> I'm having trouble with katapult in dapper, both on i386 and PPC but I cant find any known problem. alt+space doesn't give me shit and if I change key combination i'm not happier, still no katapult window. Known problems i've missed?
<jaro> Ok, now I install kubuntu-desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> sege, are your systems up to date?
<sege> Kamping_Kaiser: updated like a week ago.
<Kamping_Kaiser> sege, bummer, i cant blame it on that then :)
<sege> heh =)
<sege> if i force in katapult from breezy with --force-depends it works.
<Kamping_Kaiser> sege, looked for bugs?
<sege> yes
<sege> aja, rebuild katapult from breezy to dapper then. =)
* Kamping_Kaiser hasnt used katapult, so its a bit hard to help
* Kamping_Kaiser sugests filing a bug
<sege> i cant live without katapult
<h3sp4wn> Just load it first from utilities then save your session
<sege> h3sp4wn: was that for me? katapult is running, that's not the problem.
<jaro> ok
<jaro> Kubuntu-desktop installed
<imbrandon> [05:46]  <sege> Kamping_Kaiser: updated like a week ago.  <-- and if your talking about dapper thats a LONG time , it has almost hourly updates
<Kamping_Kaiser> imbrandon, techniclaly updates every 10 minutes wehn the master server syncs ;)
<imbrandon> heh
<jaro> now i include the other reposes for update
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, :)
<sege> imbrandon: i know, but the katapult problem is around 2 months old when i used dapper on ppc for the first time and i havent found any updates for katapult. maybe some other lovely libs or something though.
<nbdy> I cant install kubuntu(6.06 - i368 - dvd iso) :( it stops at "Loading linux kernel... Okay." after that nothing happens
<imbrandon> try to use acpi=off
<imbrandon> nbdy, acpi=off might help
<jaro> something has already changed
<jaro> adept looks different
<nbdy> okay thanks
<imbrandon> as a kernel option
<jaro> im excited
<jaro> will you be online later Kamping_Kaiser  ?
<jaro> i need to install the new graphics driver
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, um. yes more or less for trhe next 4 -6 hours
<jaro> hm, i have to go in about half an hour
<jaro> i will restart now
<jaro> wish me luck
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl mate. hope to see you soon :)
<jaro> :)
<jaro> bakc
<jaro> with Dapper
<jaro> ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, awsome :D
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs jaro 
<jaro> ^^
* jaro hugs back
<jaro> even FF1.5 installed already
<jaro> and i saw wireless config tools
<jaro> yum
<jaro> all i need now is the graphics driver
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, unless you want the 'it came out yesterday' driver, its in restricted
<jaro> i downloaded the source
<jaro> from VIA
<jaro> thats why we started the whole upgrade thing.. because i was unable to compile
<jaro> so, you think its already in here ?
<jaro> let me check
<Kamping_Kaiser> um. whats your video card?
<jaro> Via S3 Unichrome
<jaro> :(
<jaro> Integrated
<Kamping_Kaiser> S3. never tried to do a custom install for them ;o
<jaro> wish i could change
<Kamping_Kaiser> why cant you? motherboard to old? :(
<jaro> Laptop
<jaro> integrated VideoCard
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh :s
<jaro> :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm lucky - my lappy has a radion 7500
<jaro> :)
<jaro> ok, lets try to compile the source
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe. hi porno
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, yep
<jaro> hmm.. linux kernel not found again
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, does the driver source come in a deb?
<jaro> requested install
<jaro> no
<jaro> its source
<jaro> no package
<jaro> because the driver is only available as package for other distris but ubuntu
<jaro> I have to admit , i Love to install new software on linux
<njan> anyone in here have any idea why the Import Messages option in kmail may be greyed out?
<Kamping_Kaiser> for kernel source need kernel-source-`uname -r` and kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc
<jaro> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> (sorry, im doing 4 things at a time, so ping me when you want me :D)
<TotuusKauneus> Hi!
<jaro> btw, what is the difference between 386 and 686 ?
<ahmeni> omgomgomgomgomgomg!
<jaro> and which should i choose ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jarle, 686 is optomised for Intel chips - pentium and above
<jaro> ah ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> TotuusKauneus, hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> ahmeni, hm?
<ahmeni> finally have direct rendering for my card! hooray for dapper!
<jaro> since i have AMD, i should go for 386
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, what amd?
<jaro> yay @ahmeni
<TotuusKauneus> jaro, 686 is backwards compatible with 386, but not vice versa.
<jaro> Athlon XP
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, get a k7 kernel
<jaro> its laptop
<ahmeni> been hell trying to do opengl work without it.. and now i sleep
<TotuusKauneus> Any idea how can I access info files froom kde?
<TotuusKauneus> I need to read the recode info file, and I _really_ don't like the command line utility....
<jaro> k7 kernel ?
<jaro> once again ?
<jaro> another kernel ?
<jaro> wb imb
<Kamping_Kaiser> k7
<TotuusKauneus> The trouble is, KHelp nor konqueror don't find the file...
<jaro> how do i get a k7 kernel ?
<jaro> and have it installed ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.15.22-k7 or similar
<OutoLumo> HELP!-) I need to access recode info files and don't like the command line!
<jaro> linux-image or kernel-image ?
<jaro> linux-image-2.6.15-22-k7
<Kamping_Kaiser> OutoLumo, bugger eh
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats a recode info file?
<jaro> this is the driver: Linux-FBDev-kernel-src_2.6.00.02
<OutoLumo> info file format is the GNU successor for man format, i.e. application man pages. Info file is is the corresponding file.
<jaro> maybe it needs the 2.6.00.02 sources ??
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, got a link to where you found the source?
<jaro> yep
<jaro> wait
<jaro> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=102
<jaro> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&Type=3
<Kamping_Kaiser> looking
<jaro> thx
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, what card is yours exactly? 'ill get the same package
<jaro> S3 Unichrome
<jaro> KN400/....
* Kamping_Kaiser hates driver download sites :/
<jaro> :/
<jaro> its the first link i gave you
<jaro> there you can download the same file
* Kamping_Kaiser looks again
<nbdy> it worked :3
<Kamping_Kaiser> nbdy, ?
<nbdy> acpi disabled
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, ah, i had addblocked the image :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> nbdy,  :)
<jaro> oh lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, so do you have the source for the kernel yet?
<jaro> yes
<jaro> got it
<jaro> for actual kernel-2.15.22
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool. i have the readme for the modules open next to me, so we can do it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<jaro> 386 as well as k7
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, are you running a k7 or 386 kernel now? you want to run the kernel yoru compiling for
<jaro> 386
<jaro> so should we switch to k7 first then ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. we should be ok.
<Kamping_Kaiser> usualy ok, but if it fails strangely swithch
<jaro> how do i switch ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, reboot
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb Palpatine
<jaro> ok
<jaro> wait
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok.
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb m0ns00n
<jaro> re
<jaro> with k7
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb :)
<jaro> :)
<jaro> ok, we can start now
<Kamping_Kaiser> so cd into /usr/src/
<Kamping_Kaiser> then run `ls` and tell me what you get
<jaro> linux-headers-2.6.12-9      linux-headers-2.6.15-22      linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<jaro> linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386  linux-headers-2.6.15-22-686  linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2
<jaro> maybe i should uninstall the old kernel sources
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can leave them, but you do need the sources for your running kernel
<jaro> that would be linux-source-2.6.15.
<Kamping_Kaiser> jarle, you want linux-source-`uname -r`
<jaro> uname -r = 2.6.15-22-k7
<Kamping_Kaiser> that looks correct
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, if you need me say my name. i'm just reading something
<DeadS0ul> i'm instlal linux-image-2.6.15-22-686 right now XD
<jaro> but there is only kernel source for 2.6.15
<jaro> Kamping_Kaiser:
<jaro> so this must be the right Kernel Source
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, whats wrong?
<jaro> it must be the right kernel source
<jaro> can we proceed with the driver installation ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> let me check
<Kamping_Kaiser> that must be it jaro
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb Hobbsee
<DeadS0ul> man musicbrainz still doesn't work =(
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl with your testing ;)
<Hobbsee> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<Hobbsee> ndiswrapper seems to hate me today :(
<jaro> ah, ok, im downloading the RIGHT kernel headers ^^
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee,  :( i still like you
<jaro> ok got them
<DeadS0ul> crap it works in amarok but not in juk /cry
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, so what do you have in /usr/src/ related to 2.6.15 now?
<jaro> linux-headers-2.6.15-22      linux-headers-2.6.15-22-k7   linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2
<jaro> linux-headers-2.6.15-22-686  linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<PascalFR_> hi all, anyone to confirm this bug on dapper ?  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg/+bug/37992
<jaro> source and headers
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, make a symlink from linux-headers-2.6.15-22-k7 to 'linux'
<Kamping_Kaiser> bug 37992
<Kamping_Kaiser> grr. no ubugtu
<jaro> linux ??
<jaro> and you mean :  -l linux..bla...
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, with `ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-22-k7 /usr/src/linux`
<jaro> but what is 'linux' ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, the name of our link. its what we use for compiling
<jaro> sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, open up the readme. starting line 234 :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb. gettinga  drink again
<jaro> ln -s  linux-headers-2.6.15-22-k7 /usr/src/linux
<jaro> ok, its done
<Kamping_Kaiser> now cd /usr/src/linux
<jaro> yep
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: how odd. it seems to be working now.
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/711286
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, :) must be my charming presents :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jaro> what am I actually doing right now ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, following the readme
<jaro> ok whats next ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i forgot to check though - do you have build-essential installed?
<jaro> i installed it back when i was running the older kernel
<jaro> it is installed
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, have you looked at that pastebin just above?
<jaro> yes
<jaro> all done
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats the relevent bit of the readme that i can tell
<jaro> where did you get the readme ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jarle, in the directory with the source for the kernel module
<Kamping_Kaiser> it has a make file in there as well.
<jaro> trying to make source
<jaro> and make install
<jaro> which works, so far :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) good luck
<jaro> hmm, what changes after the modprobe ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if it loads ok, then you can make the needed changes to xorg.conf and restart x
<jaro> yep
<jaro> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> then in theory we are set up and ready to go
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<jaro> hope to see you soon
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck :)
<jaro> oh wait i only have to start x again, right ?
<Vampis> *yawn*
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<jaro> how can i do that ?
<jaro> logoff ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Vampis, your not weakening???
<Vampis> hm ?
<Vampis> weakening ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, log out, drop into a vc (ctrl+alt+f2), login and type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> Vampis, yeh. a yawm
<Vampis> :)
<Vampis> I slept bad this night
<Vampis> just 1 hour
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah :(
<Vampis> and 2 left @ school
<Vampis> Fu**ing KNOTES
<Vampis> *throws the computer in the floor*
* Kamping_Kaiser ties up vampis and hides him in a cupboard
<Vampis> When I create a note in knotes... it looks ok... It's there
<Vampis> next time i start it, thers 3 of m
<Vampis> the SAME note
<Vampis> I remove 2... next time.. 3AGAIN
<Kamping_Kaiser> LOL
<Vampis> *goes to the store to buy some post-it's to put on the screen*
* Kamping_Kaiser thinks a milo would be good about now
<Vampis> a milo ?
<Hobbsee> you dont have milo there???
<bimberi> it's marvellous ... :)
<Vampis> Whats MIlo ?
<joscha> anybody using kdevelop on dapper?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, not at the hut, no :\ (or in the shed, for that matter)
<Hobbsee> hi bimberi
<Hobbsee> hehe
<bimberi> hi Hobbsee
<bimberi> :)
<Vampis> someone can explain to me what a milo is ? :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Vampis, *gasp*
<Kamping_Kaiser> :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a chocolate type drink.
<Vampis> aha ok
<Vampis> I prefere coffee
<bimberi> Vampis: chocolate powder that you mix with milk (usually)
<Vampis> ah
* Kamping_Kaiser casts Vampis into the depthts fo hell
<Vampis> Why  ? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> coffee. evil stuff
<bimberi> good for when you're tired after a trip to Maree :P
<jaro> hum
<Vampis> Kamping_Kaiser: It's god's gift to the programmer ;)
<bimberi> *Marree*
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe. you got it bimberi
<jaro> how do I have to alter xorg.conf ??
<kkathman> morning all
<Vampis> how to alter it, or what to alter ?
<bimberi> Kamping_Kaiser: onya! (and lucychilli and ...)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Vampis, i would have thought god would have a better preasant.
<jaro> in which way to alter it
<jaro> so it fits my new driver
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi, in #technest. the organiser of the trip
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jaro> because I exchanged: 'via' with 'viafb'
<jaro> thx
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb Hobbsee
<bimberi> wb Hobbsee
<Vampis> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , CTRL+A , DEL, CTRL+S, ALT+F4
<Vampis> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and i will stop saying it if you keep join/parting ;)
<Hobbsee> heya...
<Hobbsee> interesting...sound seems okay now...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Vampis, dont joke ;) people trust you (someone must)
<Hobbsee> Vampis: dont you dare.
<Vampis> Kamping_Kaiser: lol ;)
<Vampis> Hobbsee: what? :)
<Hobbsee> your earlier command - telling that to others...
<Vampis> sorry
<Vampis> :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> mind you, i almost deleted my entire /home dir yesterday...by accident...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, but thats *your* home :)
<Hobbsee> hehe...true...
<Hobbsee> now, what was i next going to install?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, sanity?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Chameleon22
<nino> hi all
<Vampis> hi
<Vampis> bye ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<DeadS0ul> hooka
<jaro> arg
<jaro> what was that command for reconfiguring ?
<jaro> when i tried to automatically check for monitor, the screen went black
<bimberi> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<chowells2> sladen: yo. regarding the ThinkPad X60s  hibernate button, the problem appears to be that acpi_fakekey does absolutely nothing; do you have any ideas which might cause that (otherwise I'll just file the bug report)
<Chameleon22> sup Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> just abusing Hobbsee . how about you? :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<bimberi> lol
<sladen> chowells2: . /usr/share/acpi-support/key-constants ; sudo acpi_fakekey $KEY_SUSPEND should work fine.  A bigger question is whether anything in KDE is listening to it
<sladen> chowells2: or at least that's my suspicion
<jaro> hmm
<jaro> ok
<chowells2> sladen: no, problem is 'sudo acpi_fakekey 205' (that's the value of $KEY_SUSPEND) does nothing :)
<sladen> chowells2: sudo hexdump -C /dev/input/event* &  and then do it
<chowells2> sladen: would appear not to make any difference in the hexdump output
<chowells2> sladen: though it's a bit noisy due to pressing other buttons, and I'm not sure what to look for here
<sladen> sudo hexdump -C /dev/input/event* & sleep 1 ; clear ; sleep 1 ; sudo acpi_fakekey 205 ; echo -e '\n\n\n\n' ?
<chowells2> sladen:
<chowells2> 00000030  b9 36 63 44 00 a4 0b 00  01 00 cd 00 01 00 00 00  |.6cD............|
<chowells2> 00000040  b9 36 63 44 bb a4 0b 00  01 00 cd 00 00 00 00 00  |.6cD............|
<chowells2> (plus 4 snipped \n's)
<sladen> excellent, seems to have worked.
<sladen> need to find out what  XF86KeySymbol  klaptopdaemon is actually listening for
<sladen> the gnome stuff uses HAL to turn those keypresses into nice strings
<jaro> here is a problem
<chowells2> sladen: so acpi_fakekey is meant to call some GNOME or KDE program to actually invoke sleep?
<jaro> whenever I log off, the screen wents black
<jaro> goes
<sladen> chowells2: nope, acpi_fakekey should probably be called  evdev_fakekey or some such.  It just 'presses a key'.  It's up to other programs to actually listen for the key
<sladen> chowells2: in the case of gnome-power-manager;  hal does the listening for the key-press and turns that into a string (you can see this by watching:  lshal -m)  which gome-power-manager then listens for
<sladen> chowells2: there's lots of layers of abstraction and the one that is currently missing is the mapping from kernel keycodes to X keysymbols
<sladen> which is I suspect what kfoo is listening for
<chowells2> sladen: right ok. I don't use klaptopdaemon since it's horrible. I can see from 'tail -f /var/log/acpid' that when I do press Fn+F12, I get "executing action "/etc/acpi/hibernatebtn.sh"". Assming hibernatebtn.sh does actually get called, 'acpi_fakekey 205' should be called. But this final step seems to fail for whatever reason
<chowells2> sladen: or is my lack of klaptopdaemon the problem
<chowells2> (klaptopdaemon doesn't actually want to run for me though)
<chowells2> ah yes, there it is
<chowells2> no difference
<jaro> ahh im going crazy
<Hobbsee> crimsun: you around at all?
<Hobbsee> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Hobbsee> this is one of the weirdest sound problesm i've ever had...
<sladen> chowells2: can you  apt-get source klaptopdeamon and grep -r  XF86  and work out what keycode it is expecting to hear
<chowells2> sladen: sure
<chowells2> sladen: grep -r XF86 in the klaptop source dir returns nothing; the problem is that klaptopdaemon doesn't listen for key codes
<chowells2> sladen: A while since I looked at the (horrible) klaptopdaemon source, but afaik all it does is parse /proc to obtain battery information, and provide menu options for hibernate (which is invoked with klaptop_acpi_helper)
<sladen> chowells2: "..."
<chowells2> ... ? ;)
<sladen> chowells2: mmm.  Which is pretty much what riddell said from the other side of the room too :)
<chowells2> sladen: heh
<sladen> chowells2: If you fancy doing a patch, I suspect it could be slipped in since it doesn't change the user-interface in anyway and just requires listening for keypresses
<gil_> hello
<sladen> chowells2: definately file it as a bug and then we have something to point people at
<gil_> I am kind of new to thiis as most of you have figured out...but i am having some problems with kaudiocreator
<chowells2> sladen: right ok. Personally I hate klaptopdaemon so much I wrote a replacement :) But I'll have a look
<gil_> do i need to install lame
<gil_> ?
<gil_> is it not installed already
<gil_> how do i rip using Lame encoder?
<chowells2> sladen: it would make more sense to make a kded module to do monitoring for key codes; I guess that would be too late to get into dapper?
<sladen> chowells2: does kmilo do anything useful in that department?
<chowells2> sladen: I'm not sure actually, I'll have a look
<sladen> chowells2: ideally for the next version I'd like to move things like this into core system-daemons and away from the GUI front-ends;  but a solution needs to be found for dapper (and least intrusive the better)
<chowells2> sladen: right. Yes definitely the way to go (in fact, I thought it was the way things happened now for some reason)
<chowells2> sladen: I know certain KDE people don't use klaptopdaemon since it does loads of funky stupid stuff and uses an insance amount of CPU doing so, which is rather counter productive on a laptop
<freeflying> seaLne: ping
<gil_> can someone help me with getting the mp3 encoder set up please?
<chowells2> sladen: ergh, this is horrible. From lshal it seems hal does monitoring of the battery status (which it must do by parsing /proc). In addition, klaptopdaemon parses /proc... a complete waste of resources on a laptop :(
<jaro> well at least enigma runs with the via driver now
<sladen> chowells2: hal doesn't parse /proc... it uses ACPI events coming in
<sladen> chowells2: which the battery/bios generate every 5 seconds, or when the state changes
<sladen> chowells2: the parsing /proc is going to be less efficient and more likely to be wrong
<sladen> gil_: add multiverse and grab stuff
<chowells2> sladen: oh ok. I thought the only way to get the info on Linux was via /proc. Parsing /proc is HORRIBLY inefficient, it even causes crashes and hangs if you do it too frequently
<gil_> i added multiverse
<jaro> windows are still too big here
<gil_> what am i supposed to get to have kaudiocreator rip mp3's
<sladen> chowells2: you can do  sudo tail -f /var/log/acpid  to see the events coming in
<chowells2> sladen: ok thanks. I'm a FreeBSD normally, so this is all mostly new ;)
<chowells2> FreeBSD person, even
<DeadS0ul> whoa, kbuntu comes with teh nvidia drivers
<DeadS0ul> SWEET =D
<mhterres> morning
<jaro> hmm can someone help me to install java SDK from Sun ? I cant find it in the repositories
<Sputnik_NL> Good afternoon everybody
<Sputnik_NL> I'm running Kubuntu on a machine with 512mb RAM, I also have a machine with only 256 mb RAM (I want to use that one for my studies, so I'll mainly use OpenOffice.org, IM and internet browsing). What is wise to use on this machine?
<Sputnik_NL> anyone with some suggestions?
<xwolf-> my media:/ place isnt showing my hard disks and CD/DVD drives, it only shows my floppy drive, how do i fix that?
<Sputnik_NL> put a cd/dvd in your drives
<Sputnik_NL> and you'll see it
<xwolf-> Sputnik_NL it doesnt.
<Sputnik_NL> do you have a pc or a laptop?
<xwolf-> plus, it SHOULD list my hard drives as well, since they are all mounted. i have a pc
<xwolf-> by hard drives i meant partitions.
<bkn> hi all, does anyone know how to remove the google search box from konqueror? I tried looking through the configure toolbar menus but i couldn't find it.
<Sputnik_NL> ok I understand you
<Sputnik_NL> I'll look into some things xwolf- one moment please
<xwolf-> ok
<Sputnik_NL> xwolf-: you find anything of your problem here? http://bugs.kde.org/simple_search.cgi?id=media%3A%2F&openonly=1
<Sputnik_NL> you might also try to disable the "HAL Backend" en see if you see your partitions/drives then
<xwolf-> lemme see
<Sputnik_NL> yes please
<xwolf-> well, Sputnik_NL, i just put an audio cd in both DVD/CD-RW and CD-ROM drives, and it's showing properly
<Sputnik_NL> good
<xwolf-> but now i just put a dvd-r with a bunch of avi files, and i get an error
<xwolf-> looks like it isnt being mounted
<Sputnik_NL> that's weird, what kind of error do you get?
<xwolf-> Error loading media:/hdc
<Sputnik_NL> (ayway) what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<xwolf-> The file or directory media:/hdc does not exist
<Sputnik_NL> yes that seems like a mounting failure
<xwolf-> (translating it from portuguese). i use breezy
<Sputnik_NL> the media: is just a link to your /dev/ map
<xwolf-> think i should mount it manually?
<Sputnik_NL> ok I see, well I'm afraid that it might be a problem with breezy
<Sputnik_NL> you can try that
<Sputnik_NL> (my HAL suggestion was only for Dapper I'm sorry)
<xwolf-> i didnt try it anyway.
<Sputnik_NL> you might also try to (if you have a fast internet connection) to download the flight 7 of Dapper and see if it works there
<Sputnik_NL> dapper will be there beginning of June, and it might just *work-around* your problem
<Sputnik_NL> safes you a lot of time
<joel_> hello, all.
<Sputnik_NL> hey joel_
<joel_> YES!!!  I AM CONNECTED!!!
<xwolf-> Sputnik_NL when dapper comes out, i'll just have to dist-upgrade, right?
<Sputnik_NL> you need to change your source.list to dapper first
<joel_> I'm running dapper 6.06.  Installed flight 6 ubuntu and then, instead of installing kubuntu-desktop, I just installed KDE and I can configure whatever programs I want without having to worry about dependancies!  This is GREAT!
<jaro> Kamping_Kaiser:  you still there ??
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, sort of
<Sputnik_NL> Glad you're happy joel_
<xwolf-> Sputnik_NL mounting it manually did the trick.
<joel_> I sure am.
<joel_> however, I'm not here to gloat.
<joel_> There is one thing I'm stuck on.
<joel_> hopefully, someone can direct me to the right place.
<DeadS0ul> =P
<Sputnik_NL> good, xwolf- Right now I can't figure the problem for you, glad you get it working now though
<Sputnik_NL> tell me joel_
<joel_> wine.
<xwolf-> thanks for the help.
<Sputnik_NL> no problem
<jaro> Kamping_Kaiser:  hmm would you be willing to help get Java and Netbeans installed ?
<joel_> I am running the only linux box on an all XP network.
<DeadS0ul> java
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell jaro about java
<Sputnik_NL> Samba is your friend Joel_
<joel_> I need to get one of my wine aps to get access to a file on the network.
<joel_> I have samba.
<Sputnik_NL> ow I see
<Kamping_Kaiser> jaro, yes i am willing.
<DeadS0ul> sun-j2re1.5 - Java(TM) 2 RE, Standard Edition, Sun Microsystems(TM)
<DeadS0ul> sun-j2sdk1.5 - Java(TM) 2 SDK, Standard Edition, Sun Microsystems(TM)
<joel_> but I can't seem to get it to jive with wine.
<DeadS0ul> install those packages..
<jaro> thanks :)
<Sputnik_NL> sorry joel_ I got no experience with wine and windows networks
<jaro> i dont have the right repository yet
<jaro> istn RE included with SDK ?
<DeadS0ul> it's probably universe or whateve rit's called
<Sputnik_NL> basicly I think it should just link the two, but I understand taht isn't happening
<joel_> you are correct Sput.
<DeadS0ul> probably, it's most likely a dependencie, use apt-cache show to find out
<Sputnik_NL> I understand joel_ sorry can't help you with this
<joel_> I read in the ubuntu web forums that i need to create a... what is it called...
<joel_> um...
<joel_> tip of my tongue...
<Sputnik_NL> let it roll of ;)
<gs> ge
<joel_> a SYMBOLIC link.
<gs> sorry
<gs> ca  someone help me with kaudiocreator
<Sputnik_NL> a symbolic link between your network and wine?
<joel_> yeah.
<Hoobly> is there a rocommended source for getting kaffeine-xine?
<jaro> DeadS0ul: I only can find the blackdown J2sdk in my repos
<Sputnik_NL> I'm not so sure joel_
<joel_> supposedly, I need to create a link in my /home/joel/.wine/dosdevices folder and name it "x:", linking it to a folder on my network.
<Sputnik_NL> I don't know much about wine in the first place, I won't recommend you thing, afraid something goes wrong
<joel_> yeah...
<joel_> it looked screwy to me too.
<joel_> is there a wine chat?
<Hobbsee> !+wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility for running windows programs on linux.  Get the latest .deb from http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/ . This thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585 - has details for installation and setup using winetools. More info at http://www.winehq.org or for support go to #winehq.
<DeadS0ul> add thius line to your sources.list and try againdeb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<joel_> ubotu.  Very helpful.
<joel_> hey, DeadS0ul,
<DeadS0ul> yeah?
<zm0> joel_: you could mount your network share to e.g /mnt/share and then symlink $HOME/.wine/dosdevices/x: to it
<joel_> why not just apt-get update?
<DeadS0ul> add it and then you can apt-get update =P
<jaro> !javadebs
<joel_> hmmmmm.... zm0
<joel_> I'm trying.
<joel_> I'm lost.
<joel_> how do I do that?
<zm0> joel_: make a symlink, you mean?
<joel_> yeah.  That and mount
<joel_> lol.
<skipjack> who can I install an LAMP on Kubuntu? which packages must I install with apt-get ?
<zm0> joel_: :)
<joel_> I'm in the terminal.  I'm looking at mount --help
<visik7> skipjack: apt-get install php should install all the things you need
<visik7> ah
<zm0> joel_: first make a mount point somewhere: sudo mkdir /mnt/share for example
<visik7> and mysql
<joel_> I did that.
<skipjack> visik7: gives me an error: E: Packet PHP not found
<visik7> php4
<zm0> joel_: then mount the share mount -t smbfs -o username=<yourwindowsusername> //servername/sharename /mnt/share
<njan> visik7, and php4-mysql
<njan> visik7, and apache2
<visik7> php4 depends on httpd and apache resolve that deps
<njan> It doesn't install the mysql plugin though
<njan> and I'm not convinced - I have more than one system with php and !httpd
<joel_> I guess I need to look at smb.conf a little harder.
<visik7> no, depends on apache2-mpm-prefork
<joel_> my windows network has a name, but doesn't require logins.
<njan> Depends: libapache-mod-php4 (>= 4:4.3.10-16) | libapache2-mod-php4 (>= 4:4.3.10-16)
<njan> s/apache2-mpm-prefork/libapache/
<zm0> joel_: then you could make it look like: -o username=guest,password=""
<joel_> hmmm....
<joel_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock...
<raven301> Hi ... new to kubuntu ....
<joel_> hi, raven.
<zm0> joel_: you probably need to sudo apt-get install smbfs first
<raven301> Is there Xchat for Kubuntu 6.06 Flight 7 ... the only one I get is xchat-gnome when I apt-get or search?
<raven301> Hi joel_
<joel_> duh...
<zm0> hi raven301 xchat is a gtk/gnome app but you can use it in kde...
<DeadS0ul> Raven301: konversation konverastion konverstaion konversation konversation
<joel_> btw...
<Raven301> zm0: yes ... I know but don't like xchat-gnome ...just want xchat
<Raven301> DeadS0ul: thanks but no thanks :)
<DeadS0ul> =\
<joel_> my Konquer reads: smb://<computer name>/<folder>
<Nookie^> can anyone else find "deny movement of maximized windows" in window behaivor???
<zm0> Raven301: isn't xchat-gnome == xchat? i always thought it was, what's the difference?
<joel_> so do i use "sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=guest,password="" smb://<computer name>/<folder>" or "sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=guest,password="" //<network name>/<computer name>/<folder>"
<zm0> joel_: the second one looks allright
<joel_> I'm trying it now.
<zm0> joel_: oops leave out the workgroup name
<DeadS0ul> Nookie I see allow moving of maximized windows
<DeadS0ul> moving and resizing even
<zm0> joel_: just //computer/sharename
<joel_> so just //<computer name>/<folder>
<Raven301> zm0: there is a difference in look and the way it can be set up
<joel_> gotcha.
<Nookie^> DeadS0ul:  me 2 but i can't find anywhere "deny movement of maximized windows"
<Nookie^> DeadS0ul:  here is why i want to test http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=39093&PHPSESSID=73b94bf2d6a18f19c736d333e60ab38b
<DeadS0ul> thsoe two are not the same?
<Nookie^> i dont think so
<joel_> error.
<joel_> of course.
<Raven301> Where can I get a list of links to put into /etc/apt/sources.lst for kubuntu ??
<Nookie^> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<zm0> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<DeadS0ul> don't see it, but I'm geussing it's the same shit
<Raven301> thanks
<zm0> joel_: what error did you get?
<Raven301> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<joel_> params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: +########## Domains ###########
<Nookie^> haha i dont know... i willtry to see =)
<joel_> I think I know what's up.
<Nookie^> DeadS0ul: It was it i guess =)
<joel_> I think it's pointng to a file in that computer's "Program Files" directory.
<Nookie^> DeadS0ul: much better looking this way =)
<DeadS0ul> =D
<joel_> should I use quotes for the whole string then to avoid problems with the space?
<zm0> joel_: yeah, "//long computername/long sharename"
<Raven301> One more ? What is the difference between kdesu and sudo??
<nbdy> i'm trying to install kubuntu (6.06 - dvd iso - i368) but I cant come along at the point where I have to partiotion my hd. it shows me that there is a 20gb big winxp partition first and the rest is empty(correct). Then I set up a 15gb ext3 partition and a 1gb big Linux swap partition and put them after the win partition. At the next step I have to assign the mount points. There I try to set '/' - 'hda2' and 'swap' - 'hda3' but it s
<xwolf-> kdesu is specifically for running KDE apps as Root user
<gs> can someone tell me how to us teh LAME encoder in dapper?
<gs> *use
<Raven301> xwolf-: So ... does it make a difference if you either ?
<nbdy> *want
<xwolf-> Raven301 try 'sudo konqueror' and then try 'kdesu arp'
<gs> please
<gs> ?
<xwolf-> if you want to run an app with root access, use 'kdesu APPNAME'. if you're in a terminal, 'sudo COMMAND' does what you want
<joel_> hello?
<Raven301> xwolf-: thanks :)
<xwolf-> np
<joel_> soryr...
<joel_> not working.
<joel_> I'll try the samba chat.
<jaro> yes
<jaro> Java Netbeans works
<jaro> :)
<DeadS0ul> anyone else in here use kaquarium?
<GullyFoyle> how do i change the clock in the taskbar to 12 hour format? i've right-clicked and configure clock but i don't see it
<evert_> hello all :)
<brandon_> can i configure konqueror to use the file manager profile as default?
<xwolf-> GullyFoyle Date and Time Format
<GullyFoyle> cahnge to HH:MM"SS?
<gs> can someone tell me how to us teh LAME encoder in dapper?
<xwolf-> pH seems to be 12-hour clock.
<GullyFoyle> i had pH but it was 24 hour
<xwolf-> well, HH here is 24-hour.
<xwolf-> i'm pt_BR locale though
<xwolf-> just check it.
<GullyFoyle> we'll see in 50 minutes here lol
<xwolf-> heh.
<GullyFoyle> thx
<xwolf-> np
<petsei> hello :)
<gs> will someone help me out ?
<gs> or just tell me to FOFF
<skipjack> hello, can sombody say me what the mysql-server mysqld, root user password ist? or which user is there to connect to the db, ?
<xwolf-> skipjack probably login ROOT password null
<xwolf-> as in ""
<skipjack> urghs ..
<zm0> gs: nobody knows, otherwise they would tell you
<zm0> !tell gs about patience
<goldenear> I've just build twinkle 0.7.1 from sources since the binary dapper package is very old (0.4). Now I would like to build a new deb package and install it (instead of doing make install)
<jaro> soooo
<goldenear> is there a tutorial somewhere explaining who to create a deb package ?
<jaro> now comes the big project
<jaro> NeverWinter Nights
<jaro> does anybody wanna help ?
<gs> sorry abot patience
<gs> problem solved
<trollig> I just did an aptitude upgrade on dapper. Now Konqueror hangs whenever I do a right click within it.
<trollig> it's amd64 system
<goldenear> trollig: no such problem here (And I also just did an upgrade)
<goldenear> but with apt-get not aptitude
<goldenear> btw, I often have a problem with apt-get
<goldenear> my dapper is configure with fr.archive.ubuntu.com mirror as source
<trollig> further, my smbmounts in fstab don't work anymore either. And at boottime it sort of stops when initialising hald for a minute or so
<goldenear> the issue is the the mirror is often off-sync
<trollig> then it continues to boot but no smb shares mounted
<trollig> and not mountable
<goldenear> I mean, apt-get update find new packages
<trollig> Heck, what changed now?
<goldenear> but the .deb are not yet on the mirror
<evert_> I'm having troubles with installing nvidia drivers , i tried it several times , with several wiki's but they all fail :(
<goldenear> is it normal ?
<evert_> can somebody help me ?
<DeadS0ul> evert_: all you need to do is install the restricted modules package for your kernel
<trollig> What does Riddell say to that?
<goldenear> evert_: doesn't it work simply using the drivers from the .deb ?
<DeadS0ul> apt-cache search linux-restrictred-modules, pick the one for your kernel =] 
<DeadS0ul> to find out your kernel version, use uname-r
<DeadS0ul> uname -r even
<trollig> Ah yes, and kde starts with sort of "Prozess for the protocol system was terminated unexpectedly"
<Hoobly> anyone have suggestions for slightly jittery dvd playback?
<evert_> i tried installing the 'nvidia-glx' with adept , but then i can't get in x any more
<goldenear> evert_: nvidia-glx is not enough
<goldenear> you also need the kernel restricted modules as DeadS0ul said
<evert_> no i' meant nvidia-glx and the nvidia-settings and the 'kernel thing'
<zm0> Hoobly: did you enable dma for your drive yet?
<evert_> i installed also the restricted modules
<goldenear> oki
<Hoobly> if you mean in the /etc/hdparm.conf file, I think I have
<evert_> any suggestions ? I really need nvidia drivers for gaming
<DeadS0ul> goldenear: yeah, I should know, i had to do that today after upgrading my kernel haha
<goldenear> so try a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<evert_> I did that
<DeadS0ul> hmm yeah I did that too
<Hoobly> I guess my question is whether /dev/hdc is the correct cd rom
<Raven301> I was looking in /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.lst ... Which one does it read from ??
<evert_> goldenear , i tried that already yesterday
<DeadS0ul> alright then lookt hrough your x.org log to find out what it says
<DeadS0ul> Raven301: sources.list
<goldenear> try to remove the DRI option is xorg.conf
<Raven301> DeadS0ul: Thanks :)
<evert_> I have done that also
<evert_> i really searched alot on it
<skipjack> which group must I give my Documents for Apache ? and which User? because apache:apache does not exiting?
<evert_> i tried a lot of things .. now i'm using dapper ... but i had the same problem with breezy
<zm0> Hoobly: just put in a cd/dvd and type mount in a terminal to see if it's /dev/hdc
<evert_> by a friend , the nvidia drivers were not a problem at all
<DeadS0ul> what video card do you have?
<evert_> 6800gt
<Hoobly> zm0: yes.  that is what is shows
<haakonn_> anyone else seeing gam_server constantly topping the list in top? i'm seeing a bug report at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gamin/+bug/36581 but i don't know any fix and since not everybody is seeing it, perhaps it is related to something kde is doing?
<DeadS0ul> I have a 6600gt and it's working great for me >|
<zm0> Hoobly: and what does hdparm /dev/hdc show?
<DeadS0ul> hmm
<DeadS0ul> check your log
<Hoobly> it says "mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only"
<DeadS0ul> evert_: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | tail
<DeadS0ul> what does that give you?
<Hoobly> zm0: using_dma = o (off)
<Hoobly> how do I reload the /etc/hdparm.conf file?
<evert_> DeadSOul , check private tab
<zm0> Hoobly: enable it *live* by typing hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<skipjack> who the fuck it the documentRoot by Kubuntu ????
<DeadS0ul> oops..
<DeadS0ul> he flooded out ehhe
<joel_> skip, what do you mean?
<skipjack> who I must copy my webside data like index.html / index.php and so on .. /var/www was it not ..
<skipjack> in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf IO can't find something ..
<Hoobly> zm0: i think that did it.  I'll watch and make sure it's not still jittery
<Hoobly> zm0:  will the setting I just made "live" stay active?
<zm0> Hoobly: no you should check your hdparm.conf it gets loaded on boot
<Hoobly> zm0: ok
<mart> hey, has anyone managed a successful install from the flight 7 iso.
<mart> ?
<mart> on AMD64, specifically
* freeflying wired, my kicker crashed times today
<joel_> I haven't tried yet, Mart
<mart> hmm, I've tried several times with several CDs and get different errors every time.
<mart> same iso, for which I've checked the md5sum  -  but different cds.  :|
<evert_> hello
<evert_> nvidia drivers failed back again
<DeadS0ul> damn
<DeadS0ul> what's the error?
<DeadS0ul> check the log
<evert_> i'll check the log
<_renato> anybody knows why my sound sucks?
<evert_> there are only errors with the wacom things
<joel_> hey, evert, do you have one?
<evert_> i don't have a thing of wacom lol
<evert_> i have to go
<DeadS0ul> the wacom inputs lines are deafult with xorgs config it seems
<evert_> i think zo
<evert_> *so
<evert_> but how can i get the nvidia drivers working ?
<DeadS0ul> no errors?
<evert_> nope
<DeadS0ul> argh
<DeadS0ul> can't be
<DeadS0ul> I have to go to bed though
<DeadS0ul> ask in #linuxhelp on undernet, they're a bit stuck up there though so you gotta make sure you have your logs ready =P
<DeadS0ul> HI DOCTOR NICK!
<evert_> ok
<evert_> cya deadsoul
<rosex> woot?
<rosex> sorry, wrong channel
<DeadS0ul> =P
<mart> I wish someone would do a summer of code to do a tool that makes bootable kubuntu usb disks....
<BazziR> isnt that easy already? :P
<mart> is it?
<h3sp4wn> Fitting it on a 128meg one is pretty difficult
<BazziR> well a friend of mine did a bootable gentoo pretty quickly
<DeadS0ul> what bout 2GB?
<mart> fine, but I have a 1Gb stick.
<BazziR> on a 4GB USB HDD though
<mart> that's bigger than a cd.
<BazziR> well for 1GB Xubuntu might be the wisest choice :>
<mart> BazziR: so, you know how to make a bootable install usb disk?
<mart> why? a CD is a CD.  It can only fit 800Mb, so it can fit the kubuntu install iso.
<h3sp4wn> You can fit alot on 1GB if you use squashfs
<h3sp4wn> (like the live cd does)
<mart> the quantity isn't important - the point is you can fit an existing install CD onto a usb disk - so it would be good to make it bootable.
<mart> [17:13]  <BazziR> isnt that easy already? :P
<mart> how do you do it then?
<BazziR> http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/USB_Based_FAQ <- heres a little faq for knoppix, also debian based, so it should be doable for ubuntu similarly
<mart> ok, we have different definitions of easy.
<DeadS0ul> LOL
<mart> mine doesn't involve pissing around for the best part of a day.
<mart> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Installation/FromUSBStick?highlight=%28usb%29
<mart> hmmm
<BazziR> well it's rwading reading console hacking reading reading console hacking... ;>
<mart> aka. "pissing about"
<Hoobly> is there a winamp equivalent for kubuntu?
<BazziR> try amaroK
<BazziR> it's the best music player available
<khaije> BazziR: amen!
<ccc_> Hoobly: beep-media-player is more similar to winamp, but amarok is the best music player ever for any platform :)
<Hoobly> thanx.  I'll check it out.
<khaije> now if we could just get the perfect backend for it
<Hoobly> what do you guys think of xmms?
<ccc_> i think xine works great.
<BazziR> xmms is obsolete :/
<Hoobly> oh
<mart> development on it has ceased, afaik
<khaije> if you like xmms use zinf
<ccc_> Hoobly: xmms was probably decent 7 years ago ;)
<Hoobly> is there a limewire equivalent for Kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> gnut
<khaije> appollon
<khaije> Hoobly: a good idea would be to add universe and multiverse and just type these keywords into synaptic or adept (package managers)
<khaije> it will return packages that extend or replace ones that you have in mind
<jarle> I see that in the default GNOME installation there is an application running on the panel automatically informing the user about new updates, is it possible to have the same function under KDE?
<mart> yes, it's there in dapper.
<mart> speaking of which, do ubuntu systems apt-get update automatically?
<jarle> mart: what is it called? Maybe it is pollible to install in Breezy also?
<Hoobly> khaije: i've done that, but dont know the names of the Linux apps yet
<Hoobly> i'm learning
<mart> jarle: it's part of adept.
<mart> jarle: adept_notifier
<khaije> Hoobly: oic, yr in the right place then, any other questions?
<mart> great - text speak on irc :|
<jarle> mart: You know the name of the tool running on the GNOME panel under breezy?
<jarle> mart: maybe it wil work under KDE too?
<mart> gnome... gnome... I once heard something about that... :)
<mart> so _does_ anything update package lists automatically?
<mart> ah, never mind, found it
<mart> hmmm, to dist-upgrade or not....
<_jaro> ahhhh
<BazziR> wait for the final
<_jaro> troubles with the graphic driver
<orgazmo> yo
<_jaro> can somebody help ?
<orgazmo> im new to this.. but i really rocks!
<orgazmo> i have installed Flight 7 for 5 minutes ago..
<_jaro> i had to replace via driver with vesa again
<orgazmo> as i told.. it rocks!
<_renato> what's Flight 7?
<orgazmo> kubuntu 6.06 flight 7
<BazziR> !+dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<orgazmo> :D
<_renato> oh
<_renato> heh heh
<_renato> felt stupid
<orgazmo> lol.. np..
<_renato> thanks anyway
<_renato> I thought you were talking about some game
<orgazmo> oh.. okey.. np
<_renato> what's new in dapper?
<BazziR> *cough* :P
<orgazmo> i dont really know.. LMAO.. im new to linux also. :P
<orgazmo> but how do i change resulution?
<orgazmo> as i told.. im new to linux
<_renato> new as well
<_renato> not entirely new
<_renato> but new
<orgazmo> okey
<orgazmo> this is the first time i run linux in gfx version
<mart> orgazmo: K menu->System Settings->Hardware->Display
<orgazmo> thx mart
<orgazmo> better
<orgazmo> :D
<orgazmo> i runned in 800 x 600.. yikes.. and changed to 1280 x 1024.. mutch better
<dbakker> how can i make my windows key open my startmenu?
<_renato> dapperdrakeson?
<_renato> :-)
<Drakeson> :)
<mart> dbakker: alt-f1 does the same thing, if that's any help..
<Lynoure> :)
<dbakker> cool, ty
<_renato> so, tell me something about dapper drake?
<_renato> what's the most innovative feature?
<_renato> I need a shower
<_renato> bye guys
<orgazmo> bye mate
<orgazmo> so how do i do to get into an dc hub? what software i need?
<Drakeson> what's next? (after dapper)
<Drakeson> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<Drakeson> !edgy
<ubotu> Edgy Eft is the next codename for Ubuntu dapper+1. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000064.html
<ccc_> Drakeson: after dapper comes edgy eft
<ccc_> orgazmo: i recommend linuxdc++
<ccc_> its under development, but it's usable
<ccc_> and much better than the other alternative, valknut
<marcino> :P:D
<orgazmo> how do i install linuxdc++ then? im new to linux.. :D
<ryan_> YO
<orgazmo> what is root password
<orgazmo> i have newly installed this
<dbakker> orgazmo: there is none. You need to sudo to do stuff as root
<stevekl> Is there a KDE app that you can use that emulates Windows explorer's network browser?
<stevekl> So that you can see all the samba (or maybe even NFS) shares on a given network?
<goldenear> stevekl: Konqueror will do most of that
<goldenear> there is also k4smb
<stevekl> I thought conquerer couldn't see shares that you don't specify already in /etc/fstab
<stevekl> I want a GUI app that can see shares that i don't already know about
<stevekl> er konquerer
<stevekl> I almost never use it so I don't know how to spell it :p
<OdyX> stevekl: AFAIK, konqueror does it..
<OdyX> stevekl: try smb:/
<goldenear> stevekl: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=9814
<Rahab> Hi there! is there something like revelation availabel for kde? used that with gnome and realy loved it...
<Rahab> it also had a nice applet
<goldenear> Rahab: what about KDE Wallet ?
<Rahab> is kwallet able to spwan a ssh connection and put the desired password into the clipboard and stuff like that?
<goldenear> try it
<Rahab> sure. thought it was just some kind of keyring-app
<aseigo> generally it is... the UI isn't overly friendly for doing the sorts of things revelation does, though you can do it
<aseigo> pwmanager for kde works pretty well in that service
<avuton> I've been running gentoo for years on my machines, my father asked me to install linux on his machine, I will not be able to help him very much on his computer other than the install as he's 300+ miles away. I'm thinking kubuntu is a good idea to install, although I've never used it. Are there any gotchas that I need to watch out for if I install 5.10 on his computer. I'd hope to install it and it 'just work'.
<aseigo> and i believe pwmanager uses kwallet as a backend in newer versions
<Rahab> aseigo: thanks mate, ill have a look at it
<apol> avuton: the installation is quite strightforward, and if you've been using gentoo, you won't have any problem
<stevekl> Son of a...konquerer does emulate windows explorer afterall
<aseigo> jesus.. 63 upgradable packages.. and i just up'd yesterday too... heh... dapper still in flux =)
<apol> its a matter of next, next next...
<aseigo> heh. yeah, if you can do gentoo.. ;)
<goldenear> avuton: if your father can wait a little bit, kubuntu 6.06 will even be better
<avuton> apol: but any thing that's not working right, instable or such. I don't plan any updates to software after the install
<aseigo> avuton: i might suggest trying dapper ... it's going to be released in final version next month.. i'm using it here for day-to-day already and having fewer problems than i did with breezy
<goldenear> (you can yet install a beta of it)
<avuton> oh :)
<avuton> I'll try that
<aseigo> avuton: that's one nice thing about updating kubuntu... a little system tray icon flashes. you click on it. up pops a window. you click apply updates and wait. =)
<apol> if you try dapper, download the text-mode install... AFAIK the livecd install is not working very well
<aseigo> avuton: as long as your dad has internet access, it's a breeze
<tackat> Hi asiego!
<avuton> yeah, I'd just hate for him to have to depend on me :)
<aseigo> apol: -supposedly- that was fixed in the last beta... but i haven't tested so wont' make promises ;)
<aseigo> tackat: yo dude
<aseigo> avuton: understandable .. kubuntu is a good pick then imho
<apol> aseigo: I tried it, and it didn't work :P it crashed to me 2 o 3 steps later...
<Tonio_> hi*
<tackat> how do I install win32 codecs in Kubuntu Dapper Drake so that they work with Kaffeine & Co?
<aseigo> apol: bleh... so much for that
<stevekl> How do I make konquerer use one view mode (detail view) all the time?
<tackat> stevekl: save the View Profile
<Hoobly> anyone know how to get gtk-gnutella to connect?
<apol> tackat: install libxine-extracodecs from multiverse
<aseigo> tackat: i installed an apt source that had the packages ... you can also just grab the tarballs from mplayerhq.hu and unpack them into /usr/lib/win32
<stevekl> tackat: erm where is that exactly?
<tackat> stevekl: Settings -> Save "Kubuntu Web" Profile     after you chose the detail view
<aseigo> tackat: i assume that once dapper is released all those "add all the multimedia packages" apps will get ported as well .. those are slick. little wizards that do it all for you
<tackat> aseigo: I did the latter and it didn
<stevekl> tackat: oh ok. Thanks!
<tackat> t work
<aseigo> tackat: really? what xine packages do you have installed?
<_jaro> ree
<skipjack> who find I the java runtime ? in Kubuntu ?
<_jaro> lol
<_jaro> sounds german
<Rahab> :)
<skipjack> *g*
<_jaro> *g*
<_jaro> erwischt
<skipjack> no ! :P
<skipjack> but can ypu help ;)
<_jaro> best thing is to install using apt
<_jaro> but you can also install it using www.sun.com
<skipjack> yes ; but which name has the package in the apt repo ?
<_jaro> j2re
<_jaro> something i guess
<_jaro> i installed the j2sdk
<skipjack> root@Tobias-wrk:/var/www/planet-skipjack.de/fileadmin# apt-cache search j2re
<skipjack> openoffice.org - OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0
<skipjack> lol??
<_jaro> lol
<Rahab> what about: aptitude search jre
<skipjack> oky I think I let the typoscript java editor away ;))
<skipjack> or so
<_jaro> lol
<skipjack> p   docbook-jrefentry                                     - DocBook XML JRefEntry DTD
<_jaro> you let it away ?
<skipjack> yes and installing skype ;)
<Rahab> is a bit more relaible concerning the results ;)
<_jaro> ;-)
* aseigo ponders if everyone in canada updates their ubuntu at midday because boy do the apt repos suck then
<iNiku> hmm. is there a way to actually mount and unmount an SMB share via kde (konqueror or something)?
<n3storm> iNiku: sure
<n3storm> thought it never worked for me: System Settings
<n3storm> and the one that always worked for me: smb4k
<iNiku> but does smb4k actually mount the share?
<iNiku> I don't want to just access it via konqueror
<tackat> yes
<iNiku> I want to actually mount and unmount it
<tackat> it doesn't work using the smb-kioslave
<tackat> so no trap there ;)
<tackat> But I
<tackat> But I'd actually love to have a way to teach wine-applications and OO.o kioslaves
<iNiku> the thing is... if I have an smb share in /etc/fstab with the noauto setting, it automatically appeaers on the desktop and there's an option to mount/unmount depending on the current state
<iNiku> BUT, mounting doesn't work because it apparently doesn't know how to ask for a password
<iNiku> so is there a way to get that working, or some other similarly "transparent" way of operating with smb shares?
<visik7> iNiku: password=<password> in the fstab ?
<visik7> but smb:// ?
<n3storm> try an app called smb4k iNiku
<iNiku> visik7: I don't want to put the password in there, I'd rather type it in when mounting
<n3storm> visik7: anyway smb:/ is not mounting
<iNiku> having passwords in config files is not good.
<n3storm> try an app called smb4k iNiku
<visik7> n3storm: doesn't mount but is able to access to smb share
<iNiku> and yeah, smb:/ works for browsing but it doesn't mount the fs. I need mounting.
<iNiku> n3storm: thanks, i will
<visik7> iNiku: why u need mounting ?
<n3storm> you are welcome!
<iNiku> visik7: so other apps can access the files too.
<n3storm> visik7: openoffice, for example
<visik7> there is kiofuse
<iNiku> or my preferred image viewer, for example
<iNiku> kiofuse? sounds like a fuse backend that uses kioslaves?
<iNiku> actually, what I really want is just for the mount option of the "Remote Share" icon on the desktop to actually work
<iNiku> I'd rather not use a separate application to handle the mount. If I have to do that, I can just as well mount/umount it manually on the command line.
<iNiku> now kio_media_mounthelper dies with this:
<iNiku> Password:
<iNiku> SMB connection failed
<iNiku> Please check that the device is plugged correctly.
<iNiku> apparently because it should pop up a password request dialog but it doesn't...
<dereks> hmm, decisions should i upgrade to dapper yet
<avuton> One more question: To actually upgrade every 6 months, all I need to update are the packages, right? Or do I need to update from CD every now-and-again?
<BazziR> avuton: just the packages
<avuton> :) Great, thanks
<iNiku> and you'll probably want to upgrade more often than every 6 months
<iNiku> there will be fixes and updates even after release
* avuton nods
<_jaro> I cant believe it
<_jaro> NeverWinterNights...
<_jaro> WORKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iNiku> through wine?
<_jaro> no
<_jaro> through itself
<_jaro> ;-)
<_jaro> with the client
<iNiku> there's a linux version?
<_jaro> there is a client
<_jaro> you can dl
<_jaro> from bioware
<apol> yes there is
<_jaro> and then... it just works ^^
<iNiku> cool
* _jaro is amazed
<_jaro> yay
<_jaro> i never thought this would work, especially considering my troubles with the graphicdriver
<ItWorks> <--- Hahaha
<iNiku> n3storm: well, smb4k works, but I don't like having to use a separate app just to mount a filesystem that's already visible on the desktop
<n3storm> iNiku: yeap
<iNiku> you know if there's any way to make kio_media_mounthelper work?
<n3storm> nop
<n3storm> I told you, only smb4k works perfect in all cases
<iNiku> that's stupid, who uses passwordless smb mounts anyway?
<iNiku> oh well
<n3storm> me and my girlfriend, iNiku :)
<n3storm> for music
<iNiku> hehe, okay. still, it's not unusual to have SMB shares that require a username and password
<dereks> n3storm: use mt-daapd for that :)
<iNiku> so it's stupid that kdesktop/konqueror/whatever doesn't work with those.
<n3storm> mt-daapd?
<dereks> n3storm: google it
<n3storm> hehehe
<n3storm> dereks: well, we dont share only music
<n3storm> we share de bills too
<manfred> What's changed in hald in latest dapper? It's not properly working and I do not really know yet what's actually wrong.
<manfred> but it sort of hangs a while on bootup and then I can't mount my smb shares
<manfred> Yesterday everything was fine
<dereks> manfred: i literally just updated my sources.list file, and it wants to remove kde
<dereks> so i can't tell you
<banjo> Hello.  I have a strange problem using Breezy Badger with OpenOffice - often when the user quits OO KDE reports a SIGDSEV exception.  File etc seem to save fine, but it is unsettling for the user - any ideas?
<banjo> Hello.  I have a strange problem using Breezy Badger with OpenOffice - often when the user quits OO KDE reports a SIGDSEV exception.  File etc seem to save fine, but it is unsettling for the user - any ideas?
<banjo> OOps, apoglogies for repeating.
<iNiku> SIGDSEV?
<banjo> KDE Crash Handler.
<iNiku> not SIGSEGV?
<banjo> Yes, sorry, big fingers:  "The application unknown (soffice.bin)crashed and caused the signal 11
<banjo> SIGSEGV.
<banjo> This is mostly due to a bnug in the application. The application was asked to
<banjo> save the documents
<banjo> You might want to send a bug report. Check if it is listed on
<banjo> http://bugs.kde.org, otherwise mail the author."
<iNiku> well, sounds like soffice.bin is crashing
<banjo> Cannot find anything relating to it in bugs.kde.org.
<iNiku> it's not a kde issue, it's OO that is crashing
<iNiku> kde just catches the error, so to speak
<banjo> It would seem so, but the file always saves and we have no other problems so I did wonder whether it was not exiting cleanly?
<iNiku> I guess it crashes after saving
<iNiku> you said it only happens when you're quitting OO?
<banjo> But only on exit, not during use.
<banjo> ie if one saves the file during editing.
<iNiku> yeah, so I guess everything works untile you exit OO, then at the very end it crashes for some reason
<banjo> Is there perhaps a more up - to date version of OO in one of the backports repositories I can get at?  I think the version I have is 1.9.7 or somthing (which seems strange for OO2) - I don't fully understand the versioning
<iNiku> I think breezy has a beta of OO2
<iNiku> hence the 1.9.7 version...
<iNiku> dunno if newer is available, I'm on dapper
<banjo> Oh I see.  Is dapper up yet (sorry if it is and is big news, not on here much because I don't need to be  - ie it works!)
<iNiku> it's still under development but it works pretty well
<banjo> Oh ok.  This is production so I won' t go with it until it is released - on several machines, and they all do the same thing.
<banjo> Does Dapper have the whole hplip installation (ie with toolbox?)
<crazy_penguin> can someone tell what character is after root: in the root account line in /etc/shadow? i made a mistake and i need to erase the password and make it like it was at the default installation.
<banjo> I have root:*:  in mine
<crazy_penguin> thx
<banjo> post the second : there is 13251:0: etc etc
<crazy_penguin> banjo: is by default or did you modify it
<banjo> By default - do you want the whole line?
<crazy_penguin> no
<banjo> 'k
<crazy_penguin> i mean that is how the installer made it
<crazy_penguin> ?
<crazy_penguin> or it was modified after?
<banjo> Yes it is, I have left the root: shadow entry alone since installation
<crazy_penguin> ok
<crazy_penguin> than you very much banjo
<banjo> WMP
<banjo> Anyone got any ideas as to how I can update OpenOffice on my breezy installation(s) to something newer than 1.9.7?
<banjo> Is there a backport available?
<rohan> who has selected the kubuntu dapper wallpaper ? its really ugly, and has no identity of kubuntu !
<iNiku> banjo: why don't you just try it?
<iNiku> enable the backports repo, do an apt-get update and try to apt-get install the oo packages
<iNiku> or apt-get -s upgrade and see if it shows any oo packages
<banjo> Ah ok - right, I will thank you.
<khaije> please forgive me but i need to ask a dumb question --> the X-forwarding via ssh between my desktop and laptop is failing w/ 'can't connect to X server' -- any sugestions on things i should look at?
<dereks> anyone having problems upgrading to dapper? it wants to uninstall kde
<rohan> dereks: can you post the exact message on pastebin.com ?
<dereks> rohan: sure
<banjo> Khaije - make sure that the DISPLAY= environment variable is setting correctly
<dereks> rohan: http://slovin.us/test
<rohan> looking
<rohan> dereks: ah, you are upgrading from breezy ?
<dereks> yeah
<dereks> rohan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13794
<dereks> thats my sources.list file
<rohan> dereks: well, i suggest you try synaptic.
<rohan> and, you did dist-upgrade, right ?
<dereks> rohan: its the same thing
<dereks> yeah
<rohan> dereks: no its not the same, because i dont know how to select the "held back" packages from apt. maybe if you select them from synaptic, and then select kubuntu-desktop, it will work
<dereks> rohan: eh?
<dereks> the point is there is an unmet dependency somewhere
<rohan> The following packages have been kept back: libavahi-common-dev libavahi-qt3-dev python2.4-avahi
<rohan> those might be the problem
<rohan> which is why i am telling you to select those
<khaije> banjo: it isn't being set automaticaly w/ the -X option, but even when i set it manual w/ "DISPLAY=192.168.0.18:0 ; export DISPLAY" it says the X server can't be found
<rohan> and then kubuntu-desktop, too
<dereks> hmm,
<rohan> and, ofcourse, remove the backports repo.. its not up yet, iirc
<dereks> i am not actually at the box :) which is the reason i am not doing it
<dereks> rohan: those shouldn't make a difference
<rohan> hehe, theres nothing to backport from
<rohan> yes
<rohan> dereks: then, the only way i can think of is "sudo apt-get install libavahi-common-dev libavahi-qt3-dev python2.4-avahi
<rohan> err
<rohan> wait
<rohan> dereks: then, the only way i can think of is "sudo apt-get install libavahi-common-dev libavahi-qt3-dev python2.4-avahi kubuntu-desktop"
<rohan> and then dist upgrade
<dereks> lemme try
<banjo> Khaije: Not sure, but I think you might need 192.168.0.18:0.0, rather than just the first 0.  I do on my setup here (which is not quite the same but is X based)
<dereks> rohan: kubuntu-desktop has too many unmet dependencies
<manfred>  /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<dereks> rohan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13796
<manfred> run-parts: /etc/dbus-1/event.d/20hal exited with return code
<manfred> why????????
<rohan> dereks: strange
<rohan> dereks: do sudo apt-get install adept
<khaije> n1x0r@ganymede:~$ env DISPLAY=192.168.0.18:0.0 xeyes
<khaije> Error: Can't open display: 192.168.0.18:0.0
<khaije> banjo: oops... please see above ^
<rohan> dereks: that might show you the reason
<dereks> rohan: no good data
<dereks> blah
<dereks> info
<rohan> dereks: aww.
<robieric> stupid
<joel> I'm back.
<dereks> rohan: did you check my sources.list file?
<dereks> it look right?
<joel> anyone with any ideas for alternitives to samba?
<rohan> yes.. i think its right
* dereks wants to ask the devels in -devel but is refraining
<dereks> joel: nfs?
<robieric> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<khaije> i don't really know what to do b/c i've needed to do anything more than start ssh w/ the -X option
<dereks> joel: what do you need it for
<robieric> bgdfkbd
<joel> all i want to do is access files on a winXP machine.
<joel> no server
<robieric> joel
<rohan> dereks: go ahead
<rohan> dereks: it might be a potential bug
<rohan> ask in -devel
<dereks> hmm, they wont get mad?
<rohan> sure wont
<joel> what is bgdfkdb?
<joel> or whatever
<robieric> I'm that
<robieric> what are you
<joel> clueless.
<robieric> What?
<joel> what does bgdfkbd stand for?
<robieric> It was my stupid little brother
<joel> k.
<dereks> rohan: i just asked, hopefully there will be a response :)
<robieric> How old r u
<rohan> dont bank on it .. they are slow, dereks :))
<robieric> really?
<n3storm> banjo: I don't have that prob, but can you start OO.org from konsole?
<n3storm> jeeee
<n3storm> I'm outdated!!
<n3storm> sorry
<dereks> lol
<robieric> u
<evert_> hello all
<rohan> hi, evert_
<robieric> sup
<n3storm> hi
<rohan> dereks: if you get a solution tell me :)
<robieric> sure
<dereks> rohan: they are looking into it :)
<robieric> who is
<robieric_> Life is wierd ain't it
<robieric_> hello?
<Nonick-4A985> hi
<robieric> Nonick?
<Seantater> hello
<memzy> silly client picked it up
<robieric> What client?
<memzy> can anyone help me out here im going insane.. Kaffiene has stopped playing back sound
<memzy> its mirc underwine (I share the one install between here and windows, and auto relog logs)
<DaSkreech> Can adept freeze a pckage?
<robieric> no
<DaSkreech> how can I freeze a package?
<memzy> can anyone help me out here im going insane.. Kaffiene has stopped playing back sound with video..
<evert_> amarok won't play a mp here  on dapper drake ... any tips for getting that working ?
<robieric> I guess it is just dry ice for a certain type of package
<robieric> try all connections
<banjo> n3storm: Yes -
<n3storm> XD
<DaSkreech> evert_: Just installed Dapper?
<robieric> Xd
<robieric> Good
<n3storm> I can't remember now XDDD, banjo
<n3storm> now, this looks like lag
<robieric> Why not
<evert_> yes
<DaSkreech> robieric: Nice :) Will adept respect aptitude's choices?
<evert_> two days ago
<robieric> Thanks
<evert_> but i followed the thing in this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats wiki
<DaSkreech> tell evert_ about restricted
<evert_> but it still don't work
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> Ok
<robieric> alright
<evert_> i know about restricted
<banjo> n3storm: you can start from /usr/lib/openoffice2/program/soffice.bin
<robieric> good
<DaSkreech> evert_: So what engine?
<evert_> amarok with xine i think
<robieric> evert?
<evert_> yes ?
<robieric> I think you r right
<memzy> Kaffiene played sound fine, it seems to be set to play sound fine sound works. It doesnt produce a peep, im going insane.
<robieric> good
<n3storm> banjo: I meant if YOU could do it, so to see what was your prb
<DaSkreech> and you installed xine-extracodecs?
<banjo> Oh I'm sorry!! LOL
<robieric> Man lots of people
<evert_> i searched for xine with adept , and installed it
<robieric> great
<evert_> so that's fine i think ?
<DaSkreech> the extracodes?
<DaSkreech> codecs
<evert_> extracodecs ?
<robieric> yeah
<banjo> Problem is it is intermittent, and the users who are having the problem are not on this site so I only have remote desktop and ssh access.
<evert_> wich codecs do i need then ?
<DaSkreech> evert_: in adept search for xine
<robieric> yes
<DaSkreech> there is a package called libxine-extracodecs
<DaSkreech> install that?
<banjo> n3storm: is there any way of turning on a logging function, or perhaps piping the output from OO whenever they are using it?
<evert_> i'll search it
<robieric> that is what you need to do
<evert_> i don't have the 'libxine-extracodecs' in adept ?
<robieric> Man life is wired
<n3storm> banjo: dunno
<evert_> the repo's are enabled (multiverse and universe)
<banjo> n3storm: Happens about one in every 10 opens / closes but very variable.  More a presentational thing than anything - it un-nerves users who otherwise think Kubuntu is rock solid.
<kOpter> I've got a strange problem with firefox. The font is tiny if I select: View->Text Size-> Normal.
<robieric> really?
<kOpter> I can increase it with CTRL+ but then the linespace increases, which makes reading a bit hard also.
<banjo> Think I may have to wait until I upgrade in a few weeks when the new one is released.
<DaSkreech> evert_: You did a reload?
<n3storm> banjo: it doesn't happen to me
<evert_> what do you mean with a reload ?
<banjo> n3storm: breezy too?
<DaSkreech> Fetch updates
<robieric_> Do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<n3storm> not with breezy
<kOpter> Anyone got any idea?
<robieric_> nada
<evert_> i did the updates , but still no libxine extracodecs
<robieric_> nothing!?!?
<gringo> robieric_: stopp lameing around please :)
<robieric_> sorry
<DaSkreech> evert_: can You search for DVD and look for dvd-slideshow
<evert_> i don't have the program 'dvd slideshow'
<DaSkreech> evert_: It's quite likely that you don't have multiverse enabled
<DaSkreech> can you check your repos again?
<evert_> ok i'll check them again
<Rahab> is there a way i can tell kde/alsa which soundcard to use by default?
<evert_> i have still universe multiverse enabled
<DaSkreech> evert can you paste the line with multiverese here?
<evert_> ok
<evert_> i can't past the whole line , but this is the link http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<evert_> main restricted universe multiverse
<DaSkreech> not on the same line?
<evert_> yes , they are on the same line , sry for posting it wrong
<Rahab> is there a way i can tell kde/alsa which soundcard to use by default when i have two installed ?
<crimsun> Rahab: sure. If you're using breezy, use set-default-soundcard. If you're using dapper, use asoundconf.
<crimsun> Rahab: in either case, you'll need to log out of KDE and back in.
<DaSkreech> evert_: They are supposed to be on different lines AFAIK
<DaSkreech> did you add these yourself?
<DaSkreech> Or through adept?
<evert_> i have them all
<evert_> all repo's are enabled
<Rahab> crimsun: thanks! thats what i was looking for
<evert_> they where in light gray , but i 'enabled' them so now they are in dark gray :P
<DaSkreech> Well you don't have any of the packages from Multiverse
<DaSkreech> So I'm guessing that it's not enabled :)
<DaSkreech> I Had multiuniverse for a good while :) till I realized i was blind
<evert_> can you give me the deb link of the multiverse then pls ?
<DaSkreech> deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<evert_> still no libxine codecs file
<evert_> strange
<evert_> you are sure ?
<DaSkreech> You have that line?
<evert_> i added it
<evert_> maybay i have it twice now , but that's not worse
<DaSkreech> yeh it isn't
<DaSkreech> Would sabayon work under kubuntu?
<evert_> so no solution ?
<MrGideon> Anyone know owt about nvidia?
<iNiku> hmm. is there anything like the OS X dashboard for kde?
<iNiku> or for linux in general
<joscha> does anybody know a tool to capture "video-screenshots"?
<DaSkreech> evert_: Find a package from multiverse in your list
<evert_> how can i find such a package ? :S
<MrGideon> Apparently, the nvidia module doesn't like me.
<orgazmo> yo
<orgazmo> how do i uninstall the boot meny?
<orgazmo> grub i think it was..
<ramvi> I'm trying to use xgl. But as I replace the /etc/X11/X (as said in the wiki) I can't get X started again. What should I do?
<orgazmo> and what is the root password? i have installed today, and i dont know root pass
<orgazmo> anyone?
<orgazmo> i havent set an password for root
<orgazmo> only installed it
<orgazmo> but when i try to do things ,, it asks for rootpassword
<OlliK> it's your own password
<OlliK> in Kubuntu/ubuntu you don't need to set root password at all
<OlliK> you can just use "sudo" and then when it asks password, give your user's password
<OlliK> orgazmo: for example you made user "orgazmo" and you use that, just give the password of orgazmo-user when it asks the password
<orgazmo> but it asks me for root pass
<orgazmo> and my orgazmo password dont work
<HymnToLife> orgazmo> it should
<orgazmo> strange then.
<HymnToLife> are you sure you typed it correctly ?
<orgazmo> yes
<joscha> does anybody know in which .deb i can find libavformat?
<orgazmo> strange.. NOW it worked.. lol
<joscha> or libavcodec
<orgazmo> how do i remove grub from masterboot
<joscha> i have the -dev files but adept can't find the libary debs
<orgazmo> i run both winxp and kubuntu on different hd
<denis_> Hello
<gringo> orgazmo: hmmm If you remove grub you won't be able to boot kubuntu again
<orgazmo> ok.. np.. i wanna remove it from that hd, and re install it again later..
<roniez> How can i mount from a smb device on startup?
<Egnygnok> if I install dapper drake flight 7, will it be easy to upgrade to the new version coming out next month?
<Lynoure> Egnygnok: By new version you mean the new release or the new development version?
<Egnygnok> release
<Lynoure> If things are done sensibly, I assume it is as easy as editing an apt-sources list, so not thought at all.
<Lynoure> but this is just a guess
<denis_> do you know if there is a channel in french for kubuntu ?
<uniq> denis_: #kubuntu-fr
<gringo> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<denis_> Merci.
<gringo> you're welcome :)
<denis_> En fait je connais rien  l'IRC.... la question serait comment on fait pour avoir une liste des channel
<denis_> cannaux (pardon) :)
<gringo> ^^
<Riddell> ** kubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in a couple of minutes
<Lynoure> Riddell: meeting of developers or something else?
* Lynoure is not yet familiar with ubuntu culture
<Riddell> Lynoure: of developers, all welcome
<Riddell> Lynoure: and I'm making you a developer, if only so we can have more women developers than ubuntu-women :)
<Lynoure> Riddell: Women are not _that_ different. At least when it comes to the bits that are usually involved in linux stuff...
<Riddell> oh I don't care about that, I just care about being better than ubuntu :)
<Lynoure> well, I can promise to keep reporting bugs, it that helps :)
<Lynoure> must sleep:(
<nox-Hand> Where is the Gentoo equivilant of rc.conf in Kubuntu?
<nox-Hand> I wish to change KDM out with Entrance..
<aseigo> nox-Hand: it uses the standard sysV init stuff
<aseigo> nox-Hand: the easiest way to change your *dm in kubuntu is to edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<nox-Hand> aseigo, Meaning 0_o
<aseigo> nox-Hand: replace /usr/bin/kdm with the path to your DM of choice
<nox-Hand> Thanks =D
#kubuntu 2006-05-17
<Nacholugli> hy
<Nacholugli> how i can update kde?
<nox> Hey
<bryan> hi all
<nox> Hi
<nox> I am having trouble with changing my display manager. Can anyone help me?
<canen> nox, maybe
<nox> canen: =)
<nox> I want something called Entrance login manager installed, but when I use that start command, it doesn't work. Not even from CLI right now it seems 0_o
<nox> I think I might need that app reinstalling
<canen> what error message do you get?
<nox> Nothin
<nox> g*
<nox> No output whatsoevery
<nox> -y*
<canen> what is in /etc/X11/default-display-manager?
<nox> I seem to be mistyping a lot tonight ;) Sorry about that.
<nox> Uhm, just a sec
<canen> i am not even sure if that is used
<nox> /opt/e17/bin/entrance
<nox> And before it was /usr/bin/kdm, where KDM worked
<canen> maybe entrance just isn't working
<nox> canen: Indeed. That seems to be the problem. I get that fixed first ;)
<canen> having some network config problems here
<nox> canen: Oh?
<nox> What sort?
<canen> i can connect to the internet but i have to use dhcpclient
<nox> 0_o
<canen> kubuntu did not find an iterface
<nox> Well, thats not good. Got some weird card?
<canen> and apache, svn and such don't work,connection timeout
<canen> on G3
<nox> =(
<canen> debian worked fine before
<iNiku> canen: what do you mean, kubuntu did not find an interface?
<nox> I don't know what I should say, really, I aint great at Linux networking. If it had been Windows, I could help, but not Linux.. =[
<iNiku> there's got to be an interface if dhclient works and you have internet connectivity
<canen> iNiku: sorry, i meant device
<nox> brb
<canen> never said there wasn't one just saying what kubuntu is saying
<holli> hi
<canen> hey
<holli> i need some help with cups on dapper
<holli> it seems that its broken
<holli> it always ask me for a password but nothing is accepted
<holli> any hints?
<iNiku> canen: you mean the kde network config tool tells you you have no interfaces so you run dhclient manually?
<canen> holli: sorry
<canen> yeah
<pipitas> no idea what your Dapper setup is -- but it may keep asking because the password is not *set* at all
<holli> canen: ?
<pipitas> holli: try "lppasswd -a root" to set the password first
<pipitas> holli: or "lppasswd -a your_user_name"
<canen> iNiku: i get this when trying to (re)start networking
<canen> * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                                       ifdown: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: No such file or directory
<canen> ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: No such file or directory
<canen> sorry about the mess, does kubuntu have a pastebin?
<iNiku> canen: hmm, that is strange. I'm not sure who or what creates that file
<iNiku> !tell canen about pastebin
<iNiku> do you have the /var/run/network directory?
<holli> i had tried that but no success
<canen> iNiku: nope
<canen> but i don
<canen> 't know what creates it either :)
<goldenear>  I've made a .deb package for the latest version of Twinkle. The issue is that the package doesn't automatically create an entry/icone in the kde menu.
<iNiku> canen: what about /etc/network/interfaces?
<goldenear> what's the best way to do it ?
<canen> iNiku: yeah, i have that. had to edit manually
<iNiku> canen: okay, can you pastebin it?
<holli> the cups error log says: cupsdAuthorize: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!
<canen> iNiku: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13805 nothing special in it
<canen> pretty standard
<holli> could it be that the package is broken in kubuntu dapper?
<pipitas> holli: what *action* do you want to conduct when it asks you the password?
<iNiku> canen: yeah, looks good. but even if you try ifup eth0 manually, you get the same error?
<canen> iNiku: yep
<holli> i would delete a printer at web interface
<holli> then i tried various usernames/password
<pipitas> holli: post the output of  "grep -v ^# /etc/cups/cupsd.conf|grep -v ^$" to a paste service
<iNiku> canen: hmm. you do have /var/run, though?
<holli> my user, root (i had tried to set a password there), lpadmin, ...
<iNiku> canen: what does ls -ld /var/run say?
<canen>  yes it exists
<pipitas> holli: post the output of  "grep -v ^# /etc/cups/cupsd.conf|grep -v ^$" to a paste service [it will contain your cupsd.conf without the comments] 
<canen> iNiku: owned by root and others can read and enter
<holli> http://pastebin.com/712497
<iNiku> canen: writable by root, too?
<canen> yes
<canen> iNiku: could resolv.conf be the culprit?
<HymnToLife> iNiku> root can write everything anyway
<HymnToLife> even files CHMODed to 000
<goldenear> could somebody help me ?
<iNiku> canen: no
<goldenear> does anybody here has ever made a .deb ?
<HymnToLife> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<iNiku> canen: try creating the directory manually
<iNiku> and then try ifup/down
<goldenear>  I've made a .deb package for the latest version of Twinkle. The issue is that the package doesn't automatically create an entry/icone in the kde menu.
<goldenear> how to do it ?
<iNiku> I just straced ifup, seems it expects the directory to be there
<HymnToLife> goldenear> then create it yourself, if you know the command to run
<goldenear> do I have to add the .desktop file by hand in the .deb ?
<iNiku> it just tries to create the file but if the directory is missing, it won't create it
<ClayG> what is the right way to install a printer?
<goldenear> HymnToLife: what do you mean ?
<HymnToLife> goldenear> you can ask shortcuts to run commands in your menus can't you ?
<HymnToLife> !tell ClayG about printer
<canen> iNiku: it worked
<canen> iNiku: thanks
* canen digs up strace
<iNiku> canen: cool :)  would be interesting to know what happened to your /var/run/network in the first place, though
<canen> iNiku: that's just one of many issues i had
<iNiku> new install?
<iNiku> or did you upgrade from breezy or something?
<goldenear> HymnToLife: at the moment, I've made a twinkle.desktop file and put it in /usr/share/applications
<canen> upgraded from debian, had problems, reinstalled keeping the home dirs intact
<goldenear> HymnToLife: but I would like the .deb to do it for me when installing
<HymnToLife> hmm
<iNiku> canen: reinstalled breezy?
<iNiku> or dapper?
<canen> dapper
<iNiku> you have homes on a separate partition, so you basically did a clean install?
<iNiku> (not sure if there even is any other way...)
<canen> i am still having the timestamp is future problem with sudo
<canen> yeah it was clean
<iNiku> and this is right after the reinstall?
<canen> what was?
<iNiku> your problems
<HymnToLife> canen> take a DeLorean :D
<canen> :)
<canen> iNiku: yeah
<brandon_> is there a quick way to refresh the k menu so that new applications appear?
<iNiku> canen: no updates or anything like that?
<canen> no, couldn't do anything
<iNiku> wow, strange
<HymnToLife> canen> seems something changed the system clock
<canen> i had to use the rescue option at  boot and chroot to give the root user a password
<iNiku> so sudo isn't working at all?
<canen> HymnToLife: it's a know problem, let me see if i can find the bug report
<canen> iNiku: it does
<holli> annay idea
<holli> ??
<canen> after each reboot i have reset the clock as root before sudo works
<iNiku> canen: do you have some files in /var/run/sudo with strange timestamps perhaps?
<iNiku> canen: rm -rf /var/run/sudo/* as root
<iNiku> see if that does anything... although it's possible that it happens at bootup anyway, dunno
<canen> could be the problem but i won't know until i reboot
<iNiku> what do you change your clock to?
<canen> i just change the time
<canen> let me find the report
<iNiku> to some time in the future?
<canen> no, to the current time
<HymnToLife> yeah but in comparison to the old one
<iNiku> and does date show a time in the past before you do that?
<HymnToLife> in the past I think rathr
<canen> iNiku: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/28961
<canen> same issue
<iNiku> you're on a mac?
<canen> yeah
<canen> i am more concerned about apache not working :)
<iNiku> canen: so what did you answer to the bios clock in UTC question when installing?
<canen> i used the live cd
<iNiku> or does it really not ask that on a mac?
<canen> no it's not
<canen> i did set it to no in in /etc/default/rcS
<iNiku> have you tried with both yes and no?
<iNiku> and does it make any difference?
<canen> it was yes before
<canen> and no, it doesn't
<iNiku> hmm.
<iNiku> okay, I'm clueless.
<iNiku> what's the problem with apache?
<ZankLappy> Anyone will to help me fix problems with my laptop display being rendered slightly to high? IE: My taskbar is 10 pixels above the bottom of the screen and my maximized windows are cut off at the top.
<canen> connection timing out
<goldenear> could somebody help me with my .deb file ?
<ZankLappy> Wow, I wrote that sentence horribly.
<canen> iNiku: to be honest i haven't looked too much into it, was busy (work)
<iNiku> canen: the apache thing?
<canen> yeah
<canen> ping localhost doesn't work
<canen> that makes no sense
<iNiku> how does it not work?
<canen> 100% packet loss
<iNiku> lo is up, though?
<canen> it was
<canen> must have messed it up when fixing the earlier error
<iNiku> hehe. ping localhost working now?
<canen> :)
<ZankLappy> Is there a bot in here that can help me get proper codecs installed? I was referred to this channel by a friend.
<iNiku> ZankLappy: codecs for what?
<iNiku> !nonfree
<ubotu> iNiku: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ZankLappy> video playback
<ZankLappy> thanks
<iNiku> hmm, what's the keyword again
<iNiku> don't thank me yet :)
<ZankLappy> lol
<canen> iNiku: it's official, I am tired
<ZankLappy> !codes
<ubotu> ZankLappy: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<iNiku> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<iNiku> ZankLappy: that's the one you want
<iNiku> canen: it happens :)
<canen> iNiku: i am gonna call it day, here any. heading home
<ZankLappy> iNiku: Thanks, for real this time. ;)
<canen> thanks a million
<iNiku> np :)
<canen> cool channel, got to visit more often
<canen> i am off
<iNiku> yeah, lots of helpful people here
<ZankLappy> wow, that page is a lot of work...
<ZankLappy> I am going to hafta tackle that over the weekend
<iNiku> ZankLappy: you can be selective about it. there's everything there
<ZankLappy> sweet
<ZankLappy> My display on my laptop is being rendered too high
<ZankLappy> any ideas on how to fix it? I already tried all the settings in the control
<iNiku> which laptop and what's the video card in it?
<iNiku> have you tried searching the ubuntu wiki?
<ZankLappy> Drawn is a better word to describe it. The taskbar is too high off the bottom of the display causing the top of my windows hard to use since they are off screen
<ZankLappy> gateway laptop
<ZankLappy> ati mobility
<ZankLappy> this is an old laptop, pentium 3
<iNiku> so your whole display is offset vertically?
<winXperts> question, anyone has a deb for scribus 1.3.3?
<iNiku> ZankLappy: did you search the ubuntu wiki? another place to look could be www.linux-laptops.net
<iNiku> sorry, www.linux-laptop.net
<chip42> i ended up choosing my laptop based on those reports. great resource :)
<ZankLappy> iNiku: correct, the whole screen is offset. I will try those two
<ZankLappy> I lucked out with this one: $15
<iNiku> not bad :)
<iNiku> chip42: yeah, lots to read though
<pipitas> holli: ping
<ZankLappy> specially since my last laptop was a pentium 1 with 64 mb of ram
<iNiku> chip42: I just checked. there are like 15 entries for my laptop model in there :)
<chip42> iNiku: thats the method i used.. i already had a brand / price in mind.. i went through the list and looked for something with lots of successes :)
<ZankLappy> http://jrv.oddones.org/solo.html   <---- My new laptop
<iNiku> hehe
<winXperts> what type of solo is it?
<iNiku> too bad you still have to be so careful when choosing hardware for linux
<iNiku> although things have come a long way in the past few years
<ZankLappy> yes they have
<ZankLappy> leaps and bounds
<VideoToaster> Hey everybody, anybody here had trouble with Kaffeine not finding audio CDs? I get "No AudioCD in drive or wrong path to drive." It provides a drop-down, but there are no options in it. Any ideas how to fix it? I'm running Dapper.
<ZankLappy> Anyone know of a program that can turn my rt2500 wireless chipset into an AP for linux?
<ZankLappy> I know there is softAP for windows
<iNiku> ZankLappy: you could set it up yourself if you like
<iNiku> but there are probably packages that can do it automatically
<ZankLappy> really?
<Ahmuck> i need a some assistance removing a package
<Ahmuck> i am trying to remove cacti, but i am getting errors and it is not removing entirely
<Ahmuck> http://pastebin.com/712578
<Ahmuck> what must i do to purge cacti from my system ?
<Ahmuck> re-install ?
<iNiku> ZankLappy: configure the wifi card into AP (master) mode and configure bridging between it and your wired interface
<iNiku> that's about it for a basic AP config
<iNiku> never done it myself but it should work
<ZankLappy> iNiku: ah, ok. I think my problem is that kubuntu uses the latest greasemonky drivers for the rt2500 chipset and they do not support softAP yet (or ever :( )
<VideoToaster> Anybody here had trouble with Kaffeine playing audio CDs?
<iNiku> I think you mean serialmonkey, but okay :)
<ZankLappy> iNiku: yes, lol
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> using bash prompt (terminal) how do i add write access to a folder /var/www for a user i keep getting permission denied
<ZankLappy> chmod?
<lwizardl> i keep getting too few arguments
<Ahmuck> today i re-arranged /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ahmuck> and when it re-booted, i no longer had a kubuntu option list, only windows
<Ahmuck> what did i do wrong ?
<iNiku> lwizardl: what's the command you're trying to use?
<lwizardl> chown -R <user>
<ZankLappy> Thanks for your help iNiku. I need to go. Later!
<iNiku> lwizardl: well firstly, that will make the whole directory tree owned by the specified user so no one else will be able to write to it anymore (by default)
<farruinn> Hi, how do I make khelpcenter aware of documentation in /usr/local/kde/share/doc?
<iNiku> secondly, if that's what you actually want, the syntax is "chown -R <user> <directory>"
<lwizardl> its a web server folder all i'm trying to do is make it so i can upload my files to the directory
<iNiku> if you want several users to be able to write there, you should use a group
<mah> Gn8
<lwizardl> i only have 1 user on the pc (me) but how do i do it for a group just in case
<iNiku> chgrp -R www-data /var/www
<farruinn> I've installed a program from source to /usr/local, but when I run help from the program khelpcenter says the requested helpfile could not be found
<iNiku> chmod -R g+w /var/www
<iNiku> then add yourself (and any other who need to write there) to the www-data group
<lwizardl> iNiku, thanks
<farruinn> I tried 'khelpcenter file:/path/to/index.docbook' but it says, "WARNING: Main template file name is empty." - is something missing?
<farruinn> meh, I'm reading it in yelp now
<spikeb> why doesn't kubuntu use the same style layout for panels as xubuntu and ubuntu?
<VideoToaster> spikeb:  That's just not the way KDE lays out its panels by default.  I personally like it the default way.
* spikeb nods
<spikeb> it's a bit jarring coming from the other *ubuntus though
<_pedro> Good night everybody
<_pedro> I have got a question
<_pedro> How can I know my ip adress?
<firephoto> _pedro:  83.44.87.114 ? maybe
<_pedro> ?
<_pedro> I am a newbie
<firephoto> _pedro has joined this channel (n=pedro@114.Red-83-44-87.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net).   lol i was just going by this.
<_pedro> I mean to the numbers to open ports
<_pedro> do you know?
<firephoto> if you're connected directly ifconfig should show your ip, or your local ip if you need that
<_pedro> I  usually did it in windows with ipconfig command
<_pedro> I probed that
<_pedro> but I thought the numbers must start with 192....
<_pedro> and they don't start like that
<_pedro> is it right=
<Ahmuck> netstat -l ?
<_pedro> well
<_pedro> the command show me information
<_pedro> but not the one I look for
<_pedro> do you know what I mean?
<Ahmuck> nmap yourself
<_pedro> how?
<Ahmuck> http://www.insecure.org/nmap/
<Ahmuck> use adept to install nmap
<_pedro> I have installed yet
<_pedro> What do I must to do?
<Ahmuck> use knmap or nmapfe as well
<Ahmuck> you would need this
<Ahmuck> you did this through adept ?
<Ahmuck> Starting Nmap 3.95 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2006-05-11 20:07 CDT
<Ahmuck> Interesting ports on localhost (127.0.0.1):
<Ahmuck> (The 1667 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)
<Ahmuck> PORT     STATE SERVICE
<Ahmuck> 80/tcp   open  http
<NoobSauce> I have a question regarding kubuntu installation. I tried burning 3 kubuntu CD's (6.06 dapper) and none of them will boot. I've tried a debian netinst which works, and I have the boot order correct and everything, so I'm at a loss at to what the problem could be
<NoobSauce> does this version of kubuntu have a problem? Should I try another version?
<tokennrg> anyone know a fast kubuntu mirror on the east coast of the US
<_john_> hm
<_john_> all right so yesterday I upgraded john to kubuntu breezy. Every time a window is minimized it disappears. and I cant find it on the panels. ps aux |grep    still shows the program running but there is no way to get the window back
<CheeseBurgerMan> _john_: Are you sure that you have the taskbar applet running?
<_john_> is there more than one task bar applet??? got a clock , 4 desktops, and 5 app icons beside the K icon
<_john_> a trash can and some other icons up there too
<_john_> i even ran the desktop pager but that is of no help
<CheeseBurgerMan> Rught click on the panel and press "Add Applet..."
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then search for 'taskbar'
<_john_> oh joy oh bliss
<_john_> so if that wasnt hte task bar already what do you call it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> That was a panel.
<_john_> so that strip across the top with all the icons is called a panel
<CheeseBurgerMan> The panel holds the different applets, which, if you haven't guessed, do different things.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yep
<_john_> hmmm linguistically back wards but that has rarely been reason enough to use the languatge that the audience already understands
<_john_> the task bar is broken up into panels some have applets some dont
<_john_> icons sitting up there do not make an applet, they are just links
<_john_> the trash can is not an applet it is a link to a directory with bells and whistles
<_john_> the menu is not an applet its a menu
<_john_> which of those things at the top is actually an applet??
<_john_> hm the clock? it is active I suppose thus it is doing something
<CheeseBurgerMan> The applets are just little things that reside in the panel. The only things that aren't are the program shortcuts
<raf> hello all, I want to configure grub to dual boot with 2 hard disks (1 master HD for linux/1 slave HD for windows), I've tried so many way to do that, but windows doesn't boot, only linux
<raf> could someone help me?
<Ahmuck> raf, i crashed my kubuntu setup by reording my grub/menu.lst
<_john_> so this panel concept is foreign to end users , why create such confusion , how often does this get asked about in this channel.
<CheeseBurgerMan> _john_: You're the first I've seen.
<CheeseBurgerMan> By default the taskbar is already on the panel.
<raf> Ahmuck: do you remember me? I do some questions to you
<raf> what means "crashed my kubuntu setup"?
<_john_> ok so how can I set the 'task bar' to always be on ? should this not be a default setting?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Like I said, it is a default setting. Not sure why it wasn't on for you.
<CheeseBurgerMan> It should stay on once you put it on.
<raf> maybe what happened to you is the same that what happened to me
<raf> Ahmuck: are you there?
<_john_> hey there before the upgrade to breezy the JuK player worked fine. now with a list displayed, when I click on play , nothing happens
<_john_> is aRts for sound config ???
<_john_> the aRts control applet wont load
<\etc\bin> hi room
<_john_> so I just ran amoaroK off the multimedia menu and it tried to load then disappeared, any ideas whats wrong or how I may fix this??
<raf> could someone help me with grub?
<eimajenthat> howdy
<raf> could someone help me with grub?
<eimajenthat> just been taking Kubuntu Dapper for a spin.  I like what I see for the most part, but I have a minor question.
<eimajenthat> In KSysGuard, when I'm idle, I show most of my system memory as being used by yellow (cached something), is this a function of running in a liveCD, or is this memory not really used?
<mustard5> raf, what is the problem?
<eimajenthat> or am I using 482 mb to idle?
<raf> well
<raf> I edited my menu.lst
<mustard5> k
<raf> to dual drive/dual boot
<eimajenthat> uh oh
<raf> it doesn't work
<raf> linux boot, but windows doesn't
<mustard5> raf, can you elaborate on 'doesnt work'?
<raf> but now, linux doesn't have network
<mustard5> so your changes didnt change anything?
<raf> ok, I explain
<raf> forget the network stuff
<raf> hello all, I want to configure grub to dual boot with 2 hard disks (1 master HD for linux/1 slave HD for windows), I've tried so many way to do that, but windows doesn't boot, only linux
<mustard5> k
<mustard5> raf, can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<mustard5> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<raf> not exactly because i haven't network on linux, so now I'm on windows
<mustard5> raf, ah ok
<raf> to boot windows I must disconnect phisically the linux drive
<mustard5> so did you do the mapping trick with grub to trick windows into thinking it was on the primary drive?
<raf> no :!
<mustard5> ah well :)
<raf> map (hd0) (hd1)?
<mustard5> let me pastebin my menu.lst for you persual then :)
<raf> ok
<raf> I remember a few of my menu.lst, I'll pastebin it
<mustard5> I've just included the part relevant to windows...
<mustard5> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13822
<raf> http://raf.pastebin.com/712905 :$
<mustard5> ok..so check mine out for the map stuff
<raf> ok
<mustard5> you need that part if windows is on the slave
<raf> what about a rootnoverify command?
<raf> root tries to mount the drive, right?
<mustard5> I have no idea...I can look it up in the grub troubleshooting page though
<raf> ok
<mustard5> I don't have rootnoverify..so I wouldnt think its necessary
<mustard5> Similar to root (see root), but don't attempt to mount the partition. This is useful for when an OS is outside of the area of the disk that GRUB can read, but setting the correct root device is still desired. Note that the items mentioned in root above which derived from attempting the mount will not work correctly.
<mustard5> thats the stuff on rootnoverify
<mustard5> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<raf> well, is it posible that if I modify the menu.lst, the networking on linux doesn't work?
<mustard5> raf, I can't see how they can be related
<raf> it doesn't make sense but that's what happened to me
<raf> linux was working perfectly, I edited menu.lst, I installed the second drive, reboot, I choose Linux, and networking doesn't work
<mustard5> raf, at this stage I have no idea..try it with new menu.lst options for windows and see how you go
<pyrobob> I got a small problem
<pyrobob> when I try to run configure files, I get an error saying the C compiler cannot create executables
<raf> yes, I'll that, I need dual boot because I need to disconnect and connect the hard drives to acces to linux or windows
<mustard5> raf, yeah..not a very practical situation :)
<raf> well, I'll be back soon
<mustard5> k
<raf> thanks
<mustard5> pyrobob, sounds beyond my knowledge that one, unfortunately
<pyrobob> I remember downloading somthing to fix that on my older HDD (Before I reinstalled Linux on a bigger one)
<mustard5> pyrobob, what are you compiling?
<pyrobob> but I don't remember what it was
<pyrobob> StepMania
<mustard5> you asked in #ubuntu?
<pyrobob> not yet
<pyrobob> was getting ready to though
<mustard5> k
<raf> I'm back!! I HAVE DUAL DISK / DUAL BOOT / Linux/Windows!!!!
<raf> thanks
<raf> well, now my network on linux :$
<raf> it doesn't work
<raf> it was working very well, but not now
<macd__> jeez@my wan link rite now
* macd__ waits for the other ghosted nicks to die
<raf> could someone help with linux networking?
<glick> hey has anyone played civ4 with cedega?
<jmg> guys where has my kopete history gone?
<word> My locales install is broken and reconfiguring doesn't work...ideas?
<word> Anyone know what i can do to fix my locales install?
<_john_> Any suggestions for activating Juk. I recently upgradedto Breezy and know this software wont play the tunes in the play list...
<word> Try amarok never used or heard of juk so can't help ya there.
<_john_> Thanks will give it try
<word> My locales package is broke any ideas...anyone???
<crimsun> word: more context, please? breezy? dapper?
<word> breezy
<crimsun> word: is it a problem with /using/ or /generating/ locales?
<word> it's fine it just shows up as broken in apt-get and if i try to update / do anything with adept it wants to remove it
<word> i wonder if just upgrading to dapper would fix this? I was thinking of doing it anyway soon. :-/
<word> crimsun: you there?
<crimsun> word: yes, I'm just hopping between channels (I'm in ~50)
<crimsun> word: try ``sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install''
<word> sudo apt-get -f install trys to remove it i'll try update
<word> crimsun: yah it trys to remove some kde language packages and ubuntu-minimal
<crimsun> word: hmph, did you try to install something from outside the K/Ubuntu repos?
<word> yes and no :-/ tried installing ircp-tray i believe but it had dependencies outside the kubuntu repos
<word> crimsun: installing dapper would fix this...that is if it has an 'upgrade' option :-/ haven't looked into it
<crimsun> word: pastebin the entire output from the apt-get -f install command
<stevekl> I asked this before but how do I make EVERY SINGLE THING konquerer shows me in detail view?
<stevekl> I hate the 'big icon' thing
<stevekl> but every time I change the view mode and save the profile it keeps reverting back
<word> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/712974
<word> should probably be asking the people who make konversation that question stevekl
<crimsun> word: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<word> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/712975
<crimsun> hmm, that seems fine
<crimsun> you need to remove whatever you installed externally
<word> externally?
<raf> hi
<raf> please, I need help
<word> hello
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<raf> my network is gone
<word> is it plugged in?
<raf> yes
<raf> look,
<raf> I boot linux, and type ifconfig
<raf> but it returns nothing
<raf> so
<raf> I type  "ifconfig eth0 192.168.254.1" without commas
<raf> after that I can access my router
<raf> I see that the router is connected to internet
<raf> but I can ping any IP nor URL
<raf> I can browse
<raf> I can't browse
<raf> sorry
<word> crimsun: Can i  temporarily lose some really important installs and then reinstall them? like ubuntu-minimal?
<word> was it working previously?
<raf> if i do "ping some_url" it returns "Network is not reachable" but I can access my router at 192.168.254.254
<raf> yes, it was working previously
<word> what were you doing when it stopped working?
<raf> everything I can do,
<word> no no what were you doing prior to it stopping working
<raf> but It doesn't work
<raf> ooh
<raf> I edited /grub/menu.lst
<raf> yes, it's truth
<word> did you try undoing that?
<_patrick> Was having a great time with my Kubuntu linux. Then all of a sudden after trying to fetch a repository my Adept Package manager crashed. Now it won't boot up.
<raf> I can't do that because I've edited so much :$
<word> _patrick: that's really odd..
<_patrick> Yea, I never usually have any problems.
<word> raf try unplugging your router for 15 seconds (sounds odd but mine stops working all the time and i have to do this)
<_patrick> Except a few installation issues.
<raf> my router is working properly, I'm connected with that router, but in windows
<crimsun> word: yes
<crimsun> word: just be sure to reinstall kubuntu-desktop afterward
<_patrick> It said to try to type apt- setup and then apt-get to try to restore it.
<raf> so, the router is not the problem
<word> so the ones listed in the current pastebin aren't entirely nescesary to maintain a functioning system? at least temporarily?
<word> first pastebin*
<raf> I have dual disk/dual boot linux/windows, In windows does work, in linux doesn't
<_patrick> I did and it kept asking for an ubuntu cd. So I put one in and it didn't respond to it.
<word> I think there's a repair option on the ubuntu cd? maybe...
<word> crimsun: so the ones listed in the first pastebin aren't entirely nescesary to have kubuntu working at least temporarily?
<_patrick> Maybe there is, but I've never had to try anything like this before. It has all ran so well.
<crimsun> word: they are, but you can reinstall them
<raf> word: is there a network repair tool in the Kubuntu CD?
<crimsun> word: make sure you back up important stuff first if you're going to dist-upgrade
<raf> so, what can I do? can I simply reconfigure the network?
<_patrick> I'll check its contents
<word> i will what time abouts are you going to be on tommorrow in case I have problems doing this (too late tonight)
<word> raf: probably
<raf> :O
<renato> anybody up?
<_patrick> I can't tell for sure from the directory. Is there a way to go back a day or so in the configuration to a clean desktop operation.
<stevekl> Does anyone happen to know what username/password windows XP expects when you try to mount, through samba, a share on a windows machine?
<raf> could you help me?
<renato> stevekl, are you trying to hack into other computers, or is it that you can't access your windows partition?
<_patrick> I would hate to do so, but maybe there is a way to download the components of the package manager and reinstall it?
<stevekl> renato: Not hacking, it's my dad's machine, and from other windows machines, you can just mount his network share without putting in a username or password
<stevekl> and I was wondering why I can't do that from samba, because samba is asking me for a password and all that
<renato> I used to have a similar problem, but to access my own windows partition
<stevekl> did you ever find out what it was expecting?
<renato> the admin password you use when installing windows
<bimberi> stevekl: (wildly guessing) "guest" with no password
<renato> plus, someone said to me he just unmounted the partition and mounted it back up again
<renato> and that did the trick
<renato> but yours is a whole different thing
<stevekl> Well you'd think it wouldn't involve passwords since another windows machine can mount it without putting in a password
<jake_> is there a howto somewhere on modifying the kubuntu initrd?
<jake_> I figured out how to extract it, and I made the changes I want, but I'm not sure how to rebuild it
<renato> does anyone know if I can use wine to access already installed apps on another partition?
<raf> please, help me on configure my network on linux
<renato> and not reinstall them in kubuntu
<jake_> renato I belive you can, though I haven't tried it
<stevekl> renato: Well you can always run the application through SSH
<stevekl> You can even run GUI applications through ssh
<renato> what's ssh?
<stevekl> oh boy
<stevekl> secure shell
<renato> ha ha
<stevekl> it allows you to log into a machine which is running an ssh server
<jake_> I just came back from Gentoo, Kubuntu is amazing... grown leaps and bounds in the past few months
<jake_> I'm never switching again :)
<renato> even solaris sucks next to kubuntu
<jake_> just wish I could modify the initrd
<jake_> cand find any docs
<renato> and let's say I want to run spss, that's on my windows partition, how should I do that?
<stevekl> Well actually
<stevekl> You said 'partition' and I read 'another machine'
<renato> yeah, I thought so
<stevekl> so ssh wouldn't work for that
<stevekl> sorry
<stevekl> it's 2 am :(
<renato> it's ok
<renato> I found it strange
<jake_> renato: why not just try it?
<renato> so, my original question was, can I use wine to use apps already installed on a windows partition without having to reinstall here
<renato> jake, what would be the correct syntax then?
<jake_> just goto the dir your app is in and wine it
<jake_> if it doesn't work, then just reinstall it in Linu
<jake_> x
* jake_ shrugs
<renato> k
<stevekl> I wonder if I can get 'mount' to use the current logged-in user for the username= field
<renato> how do I go back one directory?
<renato> cd what?
<stevekl> cd ..
<renato> doesn't work
<stevekl> It should...
<stevekl> what do yo mean 'doesn't work'
<stevekl> Are you getting a permissions error
<stevekl> If you mean 'back one directory' as in 'go UP one directory' then cd ..
<stevekl> if you mean, 'go back to the directory I was in before', there's a way to do that but I forget at the moment
<stevekl> 'man cd' will tell you how in any case
<renato> bash: cd..: command not found
<renato> I know
<renato> thanks
<renato> whole bash isn't working
<renato> not even the clear command
<renato> man, I swear one day I alone will wipe out the internet
<renato> not on purpose of course
<renato> bad idea, tremendous load on the machine
<renato> lol
<renato> it looks for, and tries to import all of the dll libraries that spss uses
<renato> the cooler fan went berserk
<renato> I think the processor was choking to death
<aftertaf> most likely :/
<_marek> hello
<renato> one of the features that they use to "sell" linux, specially debian based distros is it's impeccable management of power and resources
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> when it works :P
<renato> but I personally think windows does better on this machine
<renato> with linux, the fan's almost always running full throtle
<renato> and the battery runs out in a few minutes
<renato> and it's overall hotter
<renato> and I don't mean that in the nice way
<_marek> never used linux on a laptop... so i don't know how much it uses
<renato> looks nicer and lets me run GRASS natively
<renato> big plus
<aftertaf> renato, lol. ask on ubuntu... to check your power management is correctly installed....
<renato> I'm afraid to touch it
<renato> when I try to it stops working and I have to format and re-install the distro
<renato> that bad
<_marek> whow... what processor do you use
<_marek> speed
<renato> um 1.4 I think
<renato> or around that
<renato> it's a cheap celeron one :-)
<_marek> well i now use a desktop pc with 1.0 and it works perfect....
<aftertaf> i have ubuntu on a 500mhz p3
<aftertaf> and it works good.
<_marek> k
<renato> I know, because I have an old p2, and it works fine there
<aftertaf> weird...
<_marek> :S
<aftertaf> !google linux laptops
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, aftertaf
<renato> ok
<_marek> well... i have to go... see ya
<renato> as I said before, one day I'll wipe out the entire internet, by stupidly clicking on the wrong thing
<PyroMithrandir> anyone here know how to take a screenshot of the kdm login screen?
<HnZeKtO> hi all
<maxtor> i need some help
<HnZeKtO> is it normal to have 2 procs of kdesktop, kicker and khotkeys?
<HnZeKtO> (in a single user env)
<maxtor> i install kubuntu when i finished it, i had a error message: checking battery state.. SOMEBODY know something about it??
<maxtor> help
<noiesmo> PyroMithrandir, use vnc
<raf> could someone help me on my sound card in Kubuntu?
<noiesmo> raf, what type of card and whats the issue
<raf> the issue: I can't hear anything
<raf> type of card: intel 810
<raf> lspci returns: 0000:01:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International: Unknown device 4310
<noiesmo> raf, do lsmod |grep snd
<raf> lsmod |grep snd returns nothing
<noiesmo> raf, does it show devies using snd
<raf> no, it doesn't
<noiesmo> raf, your card has not been picked up by kernel no driver loaded
<raf> :|
<raf> so? what can I do?
<raf> how can I load the module? where is it?
<raf> sorry, I'm a newbie on linux
<noiesmo> raf, you'll have to have a look at alsa site
<noiesmo> raf, may be more help there or specific howto on your card
<raf> ok
<noiesmo> raf, maybe there are issues with that card I'm not 100% sure
<aftertaf> intel810 is the chipset of the MoBo....
<aftertaf> buildin soundcard?
<raf> yes
<aftertaf> try dmesg
<raf> lspci returns: 0000:01:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International: Unknown device 4310
<aftertaf> and dmesg?
<raf> just type dmesg?
<aftertaf> yep
<raf> nothing about intel nor snd
<raf> dmesg returns nothign about intel nor snd nor sound
<aftertaf> :/
<raf> dmesg just returns so many lines like this:
<raf> [4295882.243000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<raf> [4295882.342000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<scheuri> hi all
<noiesmo> raf, what version of kubuntu are you running and kernel
<raf> Linux haus 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<raf> Kubuntu 5.10
<metatag> kubuntu rocks
<aftertaf> yeah :)
<metatag> adept does not!
<metatag> :P
<aftertaf> raf, i know thers a small risk with this... but i'd upgrade to dapper.....
<aftertaf> even at this stage before release i find it stabvler than breezy....
<raf> I don't know what are you talking about :D what's breezy and dapper? :\
<aftertaf> raf, your current version of ubuntu is breezy.
<raf> releases, builds?
<aftertaf> you can go to dapper (the next release) before its released.
<aftertaf> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<aftertaf> !breezy
<ubotu> Breezy is the current stable version of Ubuntu. If you would like to upgrade to it, the guide to upgrading to Breezy is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<aftertaf> i had that keycode problem when on breezy too.
<noiesmo> raf, have a look at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems?highlight=%28sound%29
<aftertaf> plus others.......
<raf> ooh
<raf> noiesmo: ok, I'm going to look at that url
<noiesmo> raf, np
<raf> ok, so, I have breezy, and I need dapper?
<renato> okay, big choice: openoffice; gnumeric, abiword and the whole gnu suite; or Koffice?
<raf> If I have breezy, why I should upgrade to    breezy?
<aftertaf> raf, IMHO, dapper is more stable than breezy.
<raf> oh
<renato> I'd wait the month it's gonna take dapper stable to come out
<aftertaf> a vote, anyone? :D
<renato> wow, it's two am. damn daylight savings
<scheuri> aftertaf: is it beta...DO NOT consider it "stable" and recommend it to unaware users (that is my opinion)
<aftertaf> where u at?
<renato> Guacamole
<renato> I mean Guatemala
<aftertaf> scheuri, i understand......     just that i find it now, more stable than breezy stable was...
<renato> soooo, choice of office suit, anyone?
<renato> suite*
<aftertaf> with regard to random erros and little config probs...
<raf> unware user!
<scheuri> aftertaf: that might be possible...yes...but there is still a lot of packages to dl everyday
<aftertaf> but i did digress.... nothing  guarantees it will solve your sound pbs, or not break your system...
<aftertaf> scheuri, i'll think clearer after this coffee.... :D
<renato> debian distros are specialists on breaking systems
* aftertaf drinks coffee
<raf> I did sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<raf> but nothing happens
<scheuri> aftertaf: heh...;)$
<renato> it will probably probe you
<renato> lol
<renato> sorry, couldn't help it
<renato> I apologize
<renato> it's years of not sleeping
<aftertaf> lol
<renato> why do people go gray there >>>>
<scheuri> renato: probably when they are "away"
<renato> k
<renato> thx
<renato> is there a livier channel on irc?
<renato> well, I hope you all enjoy a pleasant day or night, whatever the case might be
<renato> love your kubuntu
<renato> and get it fixed, :)
<renato> byd
<renato> I mean bye
<rothgar> I am trying out kubuntu instead of ubuntu and was wondering what a text editor is (sorta like gedit)
<aftertaf> kate
<aftertaf> kedit?
<rothgar> sweet, kate worked
<aftertaf> :)
<scheuri> kate is able to do more than kedit...fyi
<aftertaf> hehe ok.
<scheuri> or...is more powerfil
<scheuri> powerful
<aftertaf> yeah
<scheuri> arrr...where is MY coffee...;)
<aftertaf> real code editor
* aftertaf just finished his coffee
<rothgar> kedit said command not found
<fatejudger> when I log into KDE, it keeps switching screen resolutions for some reason
<fatejudger> it's really strange
<fatejudger> it also happens when I log out
<aftertaf> whats the defrault in xorg?
<fatejudger> it's a whole slew of resolutions under default
<fatejudger> would you like me just to post the whole xorg.conf?
<aftertaf> lol
<fatejudger> I'm serious
<fatejudger> take a look
<fatejudger> hold on
<aftertaf> post to #aftertaf
<aftertaf> spelt right, though :)
<fatejudger> aftertaf: http://pastebin.com/713057
<fatejudger> better than flooding a user created channel...
<aftertaf> loolking :)
<aftertaf>  virtual 1400 1050
<fatejudger> virtual?
<aftertaf> that is probably why.
<fatejudger> that's what needs to be set?
<aftertaf> try disabling it and try again
<fatejudger> disabling virtual?
<aftertaf> no, you have it.
<aftertaf> line 136 on pastebin
<aftertaf> # it
<fatejudger> right, I should comment it out
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> try...
<fatejudger> gotta restart X then
<metatag> !seen mornfall
<fatejudger> brb
<ubotu> mornfall <n=mornfall@kde/developer/mornfall> was last seen on IRC in channel #kubuntu, 14d 11h 50m 51s ago, saying: 'oneone'.
<metatag> sudo shutdown -r now
<metatag> sudo rm -rf /
<scheuri> metatag: what are you trying to do? list the most inappropriate commands for new users? ;)
<metatag> scheuri: am trying these commands on irc
<fatejudger> aftertaf: nope, works great
<scheuri> metatag: heh...;)
<metatag> scheuri: someone told me to try these
<fatejudger> aftertaf: wtf
<aftertaf> fatejudger, it worked?
<fatejudger> aftertaf: that wasn't a complete sentence
<metatag> scheuri: I might get op status if i do
<fatejudger> aftertaf: nope, but it works great the first time I start X
<scheuri> metatag: suuuuure
<fatejudger> aftertaf: then it changes resolution
<fatejudger> aftertaf: and screws up
<metatag> scheuri: nothing happens
<aftertaf> what is the best resolution your monitor can do?
<fatejudger> aftertaf: it starts at 1024x768, then briefly switches higher, then goes back to normal during the splash screen
<fatejudger> aftertaf: once I log out it's permanently messed up though
<scheuri> metatag: that is because it isnt supposed to...somebody fooled you badly
<fatejudger> aftertaf: I'm not sure
<fatejudger> aftertaf: 12something
<aftertaf> 1200 * sth?
<metatag> scheuri: where do i have to type in these commands?
<fatejudger> aftertaf: 1280x1024, maybe bigger
<scheuri> metatag: NOWHERE...the second command you had would DELETE everything on your harddisk and the first on would shutdown your machine
<rothgar> anyone know how I can test to see if my capture card is installed?
<aftertaf> metatag, who gave you those commands?
<metatag> whizkidz from #mauritius
<fatejudger> lol
<aftertaf> fatejudger, ok. remove all those lines below 1024...
<fatejudger> what were the "commands"?
<fatejudger> aftertaf: tried that
<aftertaf> all the modelines.
<fatejudger> aftertaf: wait, which ones?
<aftertaf> yeah, but anyway, get rid of 'em... clutter :)
<aftertaf> backup your xorg first tho
<metatag> aftertaf: he said i would get op status
<tackat> how do I get the KDE api docs installed in Kubuntu so that I can browse them in KDevelop Assistant?
<metatag> aftertaf: but nothing happens
<fatejudger> aftertaf: that doesn't really fixd anything
<metatag> aftertaf: it does not help really
<aftertaf> metatag, either you're joking, or this guy took you for a sucker.....
<metatag> am jokin I guess
<scheuri> metatag: oh well
<metatag> aftertaf scheuri : how old are you?
* aftertaf 30.9
<aftertaf> hi nalioth_zZz :] ] ] ] ] ] 
<scheuri> metatag: old enough to not laugh about those kinda jokes in a channel with a lot of people seeking for help
<metatag> scheuri: are you mad at me?
<metatag> scheuri: am sorry
<aftertaf> fatejudger, remove all those modelines...
<scheuri> metatag: no, don't worry...i just dont find it funny...:)
<metatag> scheuri: you are kind hearted I know
<aftertaf> lines 105-114
<metatag> scheuri: god bless you
<scheuri> metatag: dont try me now, mate...;)
<metatag> scheuri: do you know how to cook?
<scheuri> metatag: uhm...well...I wont starve...
<metatag> scheuri: heard we can make coffee on emacs.. anyone tried?
<scheuri> metatag: no doubt...I heard emacs can do e v e r y t h i n g...;)
<metatag> scheuri: I can't make out how people make coffee on emacs
<metatag> scheuri: you like vi or emacs better?
<scheuri> metatag: actually...me neither...but I am sure there are some manuals on google...
<scheuri> metatag: I prefer vi actually, but haven't worked with emac enough to say I dont like it
<metatag> scheuri: why do you prefer vi? coz of the footprint?
<fatejudger> aftertaf: I did
<scheuri> metatag: well, I am used to it....that is all
<metatag> scheuri: do you know any good software to make ERD diagrams on Linux?
<fatejudger> aftertaf: but that won't really help
<aftertaf> and did you remove the corresponding entries in line 137 (modes...)
<aftertaf> ?
<fatejudger> aftertaf: done
<metatag> scheuri: ???
<scheuri> metatag: frankly...no...but if you find one, plleeeaassse let me know..I am looking for on or two as well....dia is not really a choice
<aftertaf> and no chage fatejudger ?
<metatag> scheuri: yeah! I ended up using class diagrams to emulate erds.. but it sucks
<aftertaf>  +n
<fatejudger> aftertaf: lemme restart X then
<metatag> scheuri: are you into website development?
<aftertaf> metatag, scheuri ... kivio?
<scheuri> metatag: not too much
<scheuri> aftertaf: yes, possible...but it is not directly designed to do ERD right?
<metatag> aftertaf: kivio?
<aftertaf> whatis ERD exactly?
* aftertaf dumb :)
<scheuri> aftertaf: haven't tried it too long though, might give it another try
<metatag> aftertaf: is that on kde?
<aftertaf> yep
<fatejudger> aftertaf: STILL broken :(
<aftertaf> grrr
<fatejudger> aftertaf: I still don't see how that would have fixed anything
<scheuri> aftertaf: good question...do you speak german? I just know the german words for it...:)
<aftertaf> nope :)
<metatag> aftertaf: ERD: Entity Relationship Diagrams
<aftertaf> thx :)
<scheuri> metatag: ...thanks
<scheuri> :)
<metatag> scheuri: why thanks?
<aftertaf> fatejudger, same resolution problem? repaste xorg
<scheuri> metatag: because I didnt know the english words for ERD
<metatag> scheuri: oh! no problem
<metatag> scheuri: so what do you cook?
<scheuri> metatag: uhmmm...all sorts of pasta, eggs, rice...mostly making salads though...but why do you want to know?
<fatejudger> aftertaf: http://pastebin.com/713074
<fatejudger> aftertaf: my xorg.conf on this machine looks like crap compared to the one on my other desktop
<metatag> scheuri: wanted to know what geeks eat
<metatag> scheuri: you are a geek right?
<scheuri> metatag: LOL...thanks for considering me a geek
<metatag> scheuri: do you like KFC?
<scheuri> metatag: not really...neither mcdonalds and stuff...but occasionally I end up there with friends
<aftertaf> fatejudger, try #ing the modeline  "1400x1050 line
<metatag> scheuri: do you eat popcorn often?
<metatag> scheuri: do you like regular expressions?
<scheuri> metatag: by all due respect, but if you really want to talk privately do that in a private chat not on public channel
<metatag> scheuri: ah ok
<metatag> sorry
<scheuri> np
<fatejudger> aftertaf: I don't see how that's going to help
<metatag> fatejudger: so it he knows his stuff
<aftertaf> fatejudger, and remove the entry in the modes part of line 127
<aftertaf> looool
<aftertaf> i don't not that much... just educated guessing. from experience, a bit
<metatag> aftertaf: how long have u been on gnu/linux?
<aftertaf> a year on ubuntu.... 2 years before that regularly breaking and reinstalling debian.
<fatejudger> aftertaf: that isn't going to make a difference
<metatag> aftertaf: wish i had all your experience
<fatejudger> aftertaf: you're just elimintaing one possible resolution
<aftertaf> 1400* is a big large IMHO...
<aftertaf> too large for your monitor.
<fatejudger> aftertaf: yes it is, but it doesn't matter
<aftertaf> for most people's monitor.
<fatejudger> aftertaf: the idea is to keep it on a single resolution
<fatejudger> aftertaf: a default one
<aftertaf> one other possibility. backup your xorg.conf and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<metatag> fatejudger: try ctrl + alt + -
<metatag> hi _tomi
<fatejudger> aftertaf: yeah, I was thinking of trying that
<fatejudger> aftertaf: it shouldn't be that difficult to figure out though
<aftertaf> nope... but weird.
<fatejudger> aftertaf: I may just ask again tomorrow when more people are on
<fatejudger> definately weird
<fatejudger> but maybe someone else has experienced it
<fatejudger> I hate CRT monitors
<aftertaf> cant you setup kdm to use a certain resolution???? im sure
<fatejudger> the xorg.conf files for LCDs are much better
<fatejudger> aftertaf: not that I know of
<aftertaf> try system settings thingy
<aftertaf> systemadmin> connexion manager
<fatejudger> you mean login manager?
<fatejudger> that doesn't have any sort of option for that
<aftertaf> no it doesnt... sorry. i imagined it.
<metatag> ok gtg back to work pals! thanks aftertaf! thanks scheuri
<aftertaf> :)
<scheuri> welcome
<metatag> aftertaf scheuri: wat do you do for a living?
<scheuri> metatag: study...
<metatag> scheuri: pHD?
<aftertaf> IT
<scheuri> metatag: IT
<metatag> scheuri: kewl
<aftertaf> i'm an admin. but i work as a tecchie most of the time.
<metatag> aftertaf: to they allow u spend time around here?
<aftertaf> nope.
<aftertaf> i'm at home now :)
<aftertaf> on shifts
<scheuri> metatag: ...you know...those with beards, unshaved, greasy hair, dark eyes, eating pizza all day long, knowing s*x only from the internet...nerds...;)
<aftertaf> lol
<metatag> aftertaf: kewl
<aftertaf> scheuri, hope you're wrong.....
<metatag> scheuri: hehe true geeks
<scheuri> aftertaf: ...well...self sarcasm and irony is needed in IT, right? ;)
<aftertaf> thazt would mean i'm in bad shape with my woman......
<metatag> a+ mates
<rothgar> anyone use mythtv with kubuntu?
<scheuri> aftertaf: ..totally...you are a traitor...;)
<fatejudger> aftertaf: alright, well thanks for your help, I think I'll try and tackle this problem tomorrow
<fatejudger> I'll cya
<aftertaf> ok
<raf> aftertaf: well, my sound card doesn't work yet :'(
<aftertaf> then again..... way things are, i might be in bad shape with my woman.... remains to be confirmed.... :/
<scheuri> aftertaf: uh...well...as I said...self irony and self sarcasm...always need...:)
<raf> I looked at "debugingsoundproblems" page, installed the module, and still nothing
<aftertaf> totally.
<aftertaf> raf, you installed the module?
<raf> yes
<aftertaf> ok. can you modprobe it?
<raf> modprobe intel8x0
<raf> sorry
<raf> modprobe snd_intel8x0
<aftertaf> ok and no error?
<raf> no
<raf> lsmod shows the module
<aftertaf> what happens when you open xmms?
<raf> i don't have xmms
<aftertaf> apt-get it ;)
<raf> I have amarok
<raf> ok
<raf> apt-get -i xmms?
<scheuri> aptitude install xmms
<raf> can I use adept?
<scheuri> (why is everyone using apt-get?)
<aftertaf> lol scheuri old typing habits
<raf> apt-get xmms?
<aftertaf> sudo aptitude install xmms
<raf> how can I get xmms with apt-get
<raf> aah
<scheuri> aftertaf: ...;)
<raf> what's aptitude? :D
<aftertaf> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another front-end to apt, like apt-get, adept and Synaptic.  Unlike them, aptitude remembers what dependencies were installed with a package and can remove them if you uninstall. It also has a (somewhat buggy) text-mode interface.
<raf> oh
<raf> xmms turns my pc into snail
<raf> well, xmms doesn't play anything
<scheuri> raf: I prefer aptitude because it is a bit more powerful than just apt-get...but it is up to you....;)
<aftertaf> raf, install aumix
<aftertaf> same method.
<aftertaf> then type aumix in console, see if it works.
<raf> ko
<raf> ok
<raf> I have vlc
<aftertaf> good too
<raf> ok
<raf> oss_set_volume(): Failed to open mixer device (/dev/mixer): No such device
<raf> :'(
<aftertaf> raf, ask on #ubuntu
<aftertaf> cant help you... dont know what's wrong.
<raf> ok, thanks
<raf> really, thank you very much
<aftertaf> and tell them what you've done so far.... modulewise
<raf> ok
<vicks> my katapult in dapper wont start. anyone  knows whats up with that?
<scheuri> bye all
<khaije> greetings good folk, whats a good place to get detail about how chroot works, and how to properly use it?
<Vampis> man chroot
<Vampis> ;)
* khaije groans
<samuli> safe bet.
<khaije> i... well... i actually haven't done that yet... i googled first
<khaije> ah'll be bahk
<chewie_> hi :)
<chewie_> why are the http://at.archive.ubuntu.com dapper servers soo slow ?
<chewie_> i need minutes to get the headers in adept ?
<macd> network issues somewhere I suppose
<chewie_> does anyone have the same problem ?
<macd> try a different countries mirrors
<chewie_> i tried with my chello account and at the university ..
<macd> I dont use those repos, so I wouldnt actualy know
<chewie_> @macd thx :)
<Nookie> Is there any chance that YAST may be implemented in future versions of kubuntu?
<macd> no, Id think not since SuSE/Novell developed that and its proprietary
<macd> but ask in #kubuntu_devel
<macd> but ask in #kubuntu-devel rather
<Nookie> ahh thanx macd ;-)
<hastesaver> Nookie, how is YAST better than apt?
<macd> YAST being a configuration utility and apt being package management
<macd> Im not sure how one would even compare the 2
<Nookie> hastesaver: not much at all except for people who dont know how to configure their graphic cards and other hardware!
<hastesaver> oh, sorry... I was thinking of yum :(
<macd> :P
<macd> all gravy
<chewie_> hey .. is there a list of dapper drake apt source mirrors
<Nookie> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<chewie_> because  i think the at. archives a down or something .. it would be a good idea to know where they are hosted
<chewie_> wow thx :)
<hastesaver> Also,
<hastesaver> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<HymnToLife> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 <= I knew from beginning Dapper was evil :D
<macd> its actualy 999 but whos counting
<khaije> btw YAST has been gpl'd http://slashdot.org/linux/04/03/19/0052214.shtml
<macd> ty for the info.
<macd> I wasnt aware
<khaije> np :)
<macd> I wonder how well it performs on other distros
<macd> might be worth looking into
<khaije> yast is nice, but imho they waited just a little too long to make it free, it's not as sexy when there are so many other powerful easy tooks
<Nookie> ahhh yes but how many new users know how to install graphic drivers and how many new users know that they should edit xorg.conf and configure it????
<khaije> the question would be, how much better is yast than kcontrol... ?
<samuli> nookie, basicly all you need to do is apt-get right stuff from the repos.
<Nookie> well you can not say khaije that they are same thing
<samuli> althought that doesn't work very well, but on the other, I don't think yast works any better.
<Nookie> they are but there is differences =)
<tes> kl
<khaije> Nookie: ok correction kcontrol *and* synaptic
<samuli> because it's the drivers that suck and there's not much yast can do about it :)
<macd> kcontrol lets you confugre and test gfx card drivers
<Nookie> macd: not all
<macd> its real slick, but of course in dapper ati fglrx is broken
<Nookie> macd: my intel card wasn't aloved to test =(
<macd> at least I cant make it work for anything short of compiling the kernel myself
<macd> Nookie: yeah Ive seen some cards that wont let you test, but they are most likely fbdev
<Nookie> ahh yes =)
<khaije> i've got a few question about chroot, is there a more appropriate channel for the question?
<macd> not really, whats the Q?
<khaije> i've trolled some doc's and man's but i still don't quite understand the proteection/isolation it provides
<macd> you might find some over zelous people in #linux
<khaije> macd: ?
<macd> ohhh, it creates a closed enviorment that needs no external dependancies to run
<macd> if that sheds some light, ad the the exact mechanisms in place, better answered by a maintainer
<khaije> is the only protection of the file system?
<khaije> for example, if i changed to root in a chroot, could i kill other system procs?
<macd> basicly, I mean this isnt a flask/selinux based architecture'
<macd> no you couldnt, ony those which you spawned
<khaije> is there any differnce between chroot and solaris zones? (I *think* thats what the're called anyway)
<macd> in thier implementation there are, but the end result is very very similar
<h3sp4wn> If you can get root in a chroot it is very easy to get root on the main system
<nuxil> hi all
<khaije> via the re-chroot right h3sp4wn ?
<nuxil> how is ubuntu compared to debian sid?
<nuxil> *kubuntu
<khaije> nuxil: sweet
<nuxil> sweet as in sugar :?
<nuxil> khaije, i really got wizer now :P
<samuli> nuxil, more 'bleeding edge'
<macd> Ive seen some chroot implementaton that were better than others
<h3sp4wn> khaije: If you get root in the chroot you can usually quite easily get root in the main system
<nuxil> as in more unstable ?
<samuli> and the repos are better maintained imo. debians repos just add much confusion with all that stable, testing etc.
<samuli> nuxil, no. It's stable.
<nuxil> you see im usnign fc5 .. and i need to get rid of it.. cos it really suxz..
<samuli> :P
<khaije> nuxil: there are many differences, but i'd recc kubuntu to anyone
<nuxil> you it came down to eighter (K)ubuntu or deb sid
<h3sp4wn> the BSD jail implimentation is alot more solid - If you are just using chroot to run services then you can just make them statically linked and not run as root
<samuli> I'd say kubuntu.
<samuli> I had debian etch just until recently and it was kind of a mess.
<macd> Im real partial to selinux/tbsd if I really want to lock something down
<nuxil> but it basicly the same as deb? right? same initstyle and uses apt as the pkg tool?
<samuli> thought it might've been because the new sarge just came out.
<samuli> nuxil, yeah.
<samuli> same apt-get, aptitude and synaptic etc.
<nuxil> ok
<khaije> h3sp4wn: to launch a chroot you need to be superuser... so how does one enforce a user, especially when there is no /etc/passwd
<macd> thats the whole problem surrounding the dac security model
<nuxil> ok you convinced me.. im going to grab a copy
<macd> thats why we love the mac model
<khaije> h3sp4wn: i think i don't understand the difference between a vm and chroot?
<samuli> try dapper instead of breezy nuxil.
<macd> ohh no
<macd> :P
<macd> Id try breezy first, then upgrade to dapper if you want
<samuli> :P
<macd> dapper might sour someone rite off the bat
<nuxil> samuli whats the diff?
<khaije> macd: i actually just need it to install 32bit apps (for now) but i can't stand using tools i don't understand
<h3sp4wn> khaije: A chroot has in just enough for the program running inside it to run running
<samuli> nuxil, dapper is the 'testing' equivalent to debian.
<macd> khaije: we all should think that way, wed have alot less problems down the road
<samuli> and breezy is the stable, but dapper is just about to be released and to me it's been stable as a rock anyways.
<nuxil> samuli ok ic.. but are there issues wirh it?
<macd> it does have some X issues, and wifi issues
<macd> other than that, its pretty solid
<nuxil> ok..
<khaije> dapper is due in 1 & 1/2 months isn't it? thats not too long to wait, then it'll be like christmas in july :p
<nuxil> lol
<macd> yeah dapper for play, breezy for productivity
<samuli> khaije, sooner than that me thinks.
<nuxil> im more of a playfull guy :p
<macd> I dont know, with 80 updates a day pushing to dapper, its hard to see that dwindling
<khaije> samuli: ya, i wasn't sure and didn't want to make promises that the ubuntu dev's would hold me to, that would make me cry
<khaije> macd: when you said you prefer the mac model, what did you mean?
<samuli> nuxil, if you were considering debians unstable, you're probably comfortable with dapper.
<nuxil> where do i get dapper then?
<nuxil> http://kubuntu.org/download.php is only showing me breezy
<macd> khaije: let me toss you a url instead of typing massive amounts of txt
<khaije> macd: ty :)
<samuli> nuxil, check the topic man.
<samuli> ;)
* khaije chuckles at nuxil 
<nuxil> :\ ok .. got it.
<samuli> I'd take the live-cd instead of text-mode install.
<macd> http://www.scs.stanford.edu/05au-cs240c/notes/l13.pdf
<macd> thats pretty decent
<nuxil> next Q is ,, i have a amd64,, should i stick to 32 bit platform or go for 64 bit?
<samuli> muchos more fun to install when you can browse the web and stuff while waiting.
<macd> I mixxed mac and dac though in my last statement
<HymnToLife> nuxil> depends on the software you need
<nuxil> well i need java.. flash.. mplayer mythtv etc etc
<DeBert> Hi, is it possible the use 2 dictionaries in KDE? I want a spelling checker for my native language Dutch, and English.
<khaije> macd: np, i'll look it over
<HymnToLife> methinks Flash and Java are a PITA to install on 64 bits
<macd> methinks that too
<nuxil> HymnToLife, cant i jail em to 32 bit?
<khaije> methinks flash is bloat
<HymnToLife> nuxil> you mean install them in a chroot ?
<HymnToLife> it's even worse
<nuxil> yes
<nuxil> lol ok
<nuxil> so its best to stay on 32 for now
<khaije> i need to install citrix for work, so i'm in the same boat nuxil
<samuli> what about w32codecs then?
<samuli> do they work on 64bit?
<HymnToLife> samuli> yes
<h3sp4wn> khaije: Citrix is ok if everything is available as published applications
<HymnToLife> but they're pretty useless IMO, I never use those crappy formats
<samuli> I have my music as flac and movies in xvid.. so I guess i don't either.
<HymnToLife> Vorbis / x264 here :)
<khaije> h3sp4wn: Citrix is okay, but it's easy to get impatient w/ closed source apps conspicuosly lagging behind our esoteric standards, agree?
<khaije> by that i mean a 64bit version
<khaije> btw h3sp4wn have you compared it against NX?
<nuxil> wee.. dl at 400KB/sec :)
<h3sp4wn> khaije: I think citrix performs better
<HymnToLife> nuxil> 10,000% faster than me :D
<nuxil> lol
<khaije> interesting, it's an undeiably mature offering
<h3sp4wn> khaije: I haven't citrix for a few years but metaframe on windows 2000 even over ADSL was faster than NX seems to be over lan
<kosh> I like X over lan
<samuli> it's funny how I get like 500-600kB/s from archive.ubuntu.etc.. that's in the us, right?
<kosh> I have used citrix, vnc, that windows remoting thing etc and just pure X over lan has always been faster and more responsive
<HymnToLife> perkele
<HymnToLife> dialup sucks
<HymnToLife> I get 3 kbps :D
<samuli> lol
<nuxil> voi vitto.. you got dialup
<samuli> I hope you don't have dapper installed :
<kosh> ssh -X user@server and then run any apps you want and they will just appear local transparently
<h3sp4wn> kosh: citrix can do X as well and its protocol is alot more efficient (needs Solaris though)
<kosh> even over dsl I prefer regular remote X with ssh
<HymnToLife> samuli> as a matter of fact I'm on Windows ATM :D
* nuxil smacks HymnToLife :P
* HymnToLife smacks ATI
<kosh> h3sp4wn: citrix can not do as well, I can just ssh to another box and run any given app that I want, I don't need to deal with special clients,servers etc
<samuli> hymtolife, ever tried to net install debian? that'd be much kudos for you :)
<HymnToLife> samuli> I did
<HymnToLife> well, I downloaded the 14 ISOs, I guess it's about the same :D
<samuli> :D
<kosh> as far as being able to run any remote app under any userid from any remote unix system it is very hard to beat ssh -X
<kosh> I can do that to a bsd box, linux, solaris, aix, hpux etc and it works
<h3sp4wn> kosh: Almost all remote unix systems I have dealt with don't have X installed
<khaije> NX is still relatively young, but i think once it's get's incorporated as a kio: it's benefits will be more demonstrable, if just because of the advantages w/ intergration that the gpl license allows
<h3sp4wn> kosh: HP Openview runs alot more responsively over citrix than it does over plain ssh
<kosh> h3sp4wn: citrix requires a lot more client and server support, X will just work anywhere
<kosh> h3sp4wn: on my dsl connection and over a lan connection I find that remote X works extremely well
<khaije> macd: ^_^ when you said you prefer the mac model i thoght you meant Apple
<khaije> h3sp4wn: so the chroot creates a local subdomain, that still access the same kernel, but segregated from all system info except what is created inside it?
<khaije> this seems like it would need to be a kernel level seperation... is that accurate?
<fatmike> hi
<fatmike> i have a question about installing plugins in firefox
<h3sp4wn> khaije: Its suppost to be secure but its very easy to break out of if you get root in the chroot
<fatmike> i installed the realplayer and then the mplayer plugin
<h3sp4wn> khaije: what do you need it for ?
<fatmike> and now everytime i open a page with a real-movie, mplayer tries to play it
<khaije> iow, it seems too powerful to be a regular program
<fatmike> but i only want mplayer for windows formats like wmv
<fatmike> where can i set this?
<Snake__> !wmv
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Snake__> fatmike: ^^
<khaije> h3sp4wn: citrix, but i'd always been curious and never quite had a chance to familiarize myself.... also i'm reading about xen, and this has renewed my interest in isolation technologies
<Snake__> Ohhh
<Snake__> fatmike: im sorry
<Snake__> I miss read
<h3sp4wn> khaije: just the ICA client ?
<khaije> correct
<fatmike> eh what?
<Snake__> fatmike: I didnt read your question right, and im not really sure how to set that :(
* Snake__ doesnt use either of those players
<khaije> fatmike: are you talking about changing the file associations?
<Snake__> khaije: If its streaming I dont think that will work will it:
<Snake__> ?*
<khaije> y not?
<h3sp4wn> khaije: You can either do it properly (finding out just the libraries that are absolutely required making required stuff in /chroot/dev) or just install a full 32bit chroot using debootstrap
<khaije> h3sp4wn: that is exactly what i'm curious about, i'd rather do it the right way
<khaije> the reading i did indicated that ldd would be my best friend in this case
<h3sp4wn> khaije: I would start by building a copy of openmotif 2.2 - statically
<fatmike> no i'm talking how to change the default plugin for realmedia for example
<fatmike> the player that sits right in the browser window
<khaije> do you know what the minumum req's to run a very basic chroot w/, for example, nothing but a shell is? i'm assuming anything extra would depend on the particular application
<Snake__> khaije: very very very low
<khaije> i don't mind spending time on it, i feel like it's an important conept to fully grasp
<h3sp4wn> khaije: If you link things statically you can avoid having to have loads of libraries in there
<khaije> like ash, instead of bash, for example...
<Snake__> Whats the hotkey to switch desktops?
<h3sp4wn> khaije: you could probably use busybox for that
* Snake__ forgot ;-/
<h3sp4wn> khaije: If you need a shell in there
<HymnToLife> !chroot
<ubotu> [chroot]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<khaije> h3sp4wn: what information/context does a chroot share require to share w/ the host system? user, /dev, anything else?
<khaije> thx ubotu, i'll check this out now :)
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<h3sp4wn> khaije: That will give you a 300Mb+ pile of junk
<khaije> !lottery numbers
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, khaije
<khaije> drat
<khaije> h3sp4wn: are you saying the links aren't a good place to look?
<h3sp4wn> khaije: Maybe to get the idea but I wouldn't do it like that - probably start with a minimal 32bit chroot - based on busybox - build openmotif 2.2 statically (cross-compile to 32 bit) and then go from
<khaije> h3sp4wn: to be honest i'm still a bit muddled, in the method yr reccomending, is the deboostrap-chroot necessary at all?
<khaije> this is exactly the type of thing i probably should have learned about several years ago ;
<khaije> -
<khaije> :-
* khaije apologizes for fat fingers
<h3sp4wn> khaije: It seems vastly inefficient to install 32bit versions of the whole base system just to run one application (which is what debootstrap does)
<khaije> i agree, probably appropriate for somethings, but not in this case
<h3sp4wn> khaije: I don't think its appropriate for running firefox (with flash) or whatever its normally used for
<h3sp4wn> khaije: http://www.bpfh.net/simes/computing/chroot-break.html
<khaije> should i read all of this, or certain portions?
<h3sp4wn> khaije: http://www.itworld.com/AppDev/1296/swol-0199-security/ - that explains what you are doing
<kosh> h3sp4wn: when was the last time that was checked to see if it would actually work, also on a server I think you will find it harder then just that to break out of chroot system since it glossed over the detail of first gaining root inside the chroot with a security exploit
<khaije> this is good stuff, thank you *very* much h3sp4wn, i will read this before i ask you anymore questions
<kosh> h3sp4wn: run zope chrooted and see how long it takes you to break that ;)
<samuli> shit. kde is so much faster on dapper than gnome it's not even funny anymore.
<kosh> it seems to vary person to person no idea why though
<kosh> some say it is faster and some say it is far slower
<samuli> too bad I don't like kde too much though :/
<kosh> I certainly like kde far more then gnome
<samuli> kosh, I would've have said there's not much difference like 10 hours ago or so, but now that I got used to kde going back to gnome really showed the difference.
<kosh> kparts, ioslaves and how configurable it is saves me a lot of time
<samuli> I don't like the menus for one.
<kosh> run a quad head system with gnome and see how much one size fits all works :)
<samuli> just TOO much stuff always visible.
<kosh> that is something that has never bothered, however I have probably used most of the various menu functions
<samuli> yeah, I'm sure it's not bothering me either in a day or two.
<samuli> I'm already liking it a lot better than few hours back.
<kosh> the customization means a lot when you really use it
<kosh> http://aesaeion.com/mydesk  that is a fairly recent screenshot of my setup
<samuli> http://www.freewebs.com/arpakyna/dapper.jpg
<samuli> there's my belowed gnome.. any ideas how to make kde look a bit more like that?
<samuli> I'm just sucker for simplicity and un-clutterness.
<kosh> I have no idea how to make it look like that
<kosh> heck I don't ever even see my desktop, that is why it just has a black background
<kosh> if I had 8 monitors I still would not have enough space to shown my desktop
<h3sp4wn> kosh: Chroot is secure as long as you don't get root or run services as root if you were running zope (under apache I assume) it would be running as www you can only break out as root (after finding a relevant exploit)
<kosh> h3sp4wn: actually zope can't be run as root it will refuse, the normal thing is zope runs as its own user, it does not allow any access to the filesystem and you run it on a high internal only port and you have apache proxy for it
<kosh> h3sp4wn: that way you setup apache so that the only thing it can read are its config files and the only thing it can write is the log files
<kosh> h3sp4wn: so neither your web server or the app server have any permission to read or write much at all
<wincide> hi, i'm looking for support to configure a MMC and SD  internal reader in a laptop , here is the lspci about this http://pastebin.com/713336
<wincide> if anyone knows a guide or a manual to make this run, please tell me :) thx
<kosh> sorry no idea on that
<kosh> I would have expected it to just work
<dagwood> this must be a noob question but where in KDE (kubuntu dapper) can I set keys to change desktops?  I'd like to use ctl-alt-arrows to move around
<kosh> system settings -> regional and accessability -> keyboard shortcuts
<dagwood> most excellent!  thanks kosh
<nuxil> omg ineed some help..ijust installed dapper.. and it booted fine up..exept that kde didnt work. and ihave no root password ++ /home/$username i get premission denied :{
<nuxil> im trying to run the cd in rescue mode. but when i try to mount my root partiton i get.. an error hasoccured while mounting the device you enter as root filesystem
<kosh> you are not supposed to have root
<kosh> you login as the user you created during install and you use sudo to run stuff as root
<nuxil> oh??
<nuxil> but i still get premission denied for /home/username
<nuxil> i tryed to sudo chown but it promt me for password
<nuxil> i tryed the usernames pw .. didnt help
<kosh> I have not seen that problem before
<samuli> me neither.
<nuxil> it all so weird..
<samuli> doubt there is a workaround for that.
<nuxil> i'll try booting up an old slack rescue disk and chroot to the dapper
<kosh> oh I am sure there is a way to fix it, I just don't have that much time right now
<nuxil> kosh: what the normal premission for a /home/user?
<nuxil> user| users?
<nuxil> or user | user?
<kosh> the normal permission is for it to be readable and writable only for that user
<nuxil> no i mean what group
<kosh> so chmod 700 /home/user and chown user:user /home/user
<thoreauputic> user:user
<samuli> can't think of anyway to fix 'root' pw if it's messed up.
<nuxil> ok
<samuli> it's crypted right.
<nuxil> yes
<nuxil> but it can be removed with a livecd or rescue disk
<kosh> there are lots of ways to fix it
<kosh> like replacing it by using a bootcd
<thoreauputic> samuli: boot with init=/bin/sh then run passwd root
<samuli> replacing it how?
<nuxil> chroot from a bootcd
<nuxil> then make a new pq
<samuli> oh, ok :)
<nuxil> *pw
<kosh> sampan: it is one of those things that is dangerous to explain
<nuxil> i'll try that
<nuxil> so heres the $10000 Q.. wher did i put my bootcd :P
<kosh> 9th circle of hell
<nuxil> hehe
<kosh> it is next to the demon blood and silver powder for binding spells
<nuxil> :) password updated sucsessfully :D
<nuxil> i hate sitting on my server with irssi
<nuxil> :P
<nuxil_> ok got accsess to my /home now.. for some reason it was set to 500:500
<nuxil_> anyway.. kde is still not workikg..
<Cyph3r> Hi everyone :)
<Cyph3r> Does anybody know a program better than Klibido?  for usenet binary download..
<nuxil> hmm kde isnt booting up.. i see the spash.. thats all i see.. it says. setting up interprocess commuication
<cfraz89> try starting kde from a terminal, to see where the error is
<cfraz89> try logging in with session failsafe, then run startkde
<nuxil> ok
<cfraz89> the terminal should tell you the error
<nuxil> hmm unable to open display.. did export it,, then i got could not start dcopserver
<cfraz89> sorry internet dropped out
<cfraz89> nuxil, it said cant open display?
<nuxil> i fixed that
<nuxil> it complains about dcopserver
<cfraz89> oh ok
<cfraz89> no errors from dcopserver?
<nuxil> in rebooting now
<cfraz89> ok
<nuxil> *im
<nuxil> lem mesee now
<nuxil> setting up interprocess comunication
<nuxil> then it stopsworing
<nuxil> *working
<nuxil> oh hers and error i got now
<cfraz89> any error messages?
<nuxil> could not read network connection list.. /home/nuxil/.DCOPserver_NUXIL_0
<cfraz89> maybe you should delete that file
<nuxil> wait asec
<nuxil> nop.. it does the same thing
<nuxil> hmm the dcopserver isnt running
<nuxil> pgrep did show 0
<nuxil> should dcopserver bbe started as root or user
<cfraz89> user
<nuxil> ok lemme try that
<nuxil> nop..didnt work eighter..
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> try moving your .kde out of the way for a while
<cfraz89> rename it or something
<nuxil> ok
<nuxil> hmm nop.. let me try add a new user..
<nuxil> ok that worked
<nuxil> that VERRY weird
<henning> Hi are there any Google-SoC mentors for Ubuntu here?
<Hobbsee> henning: i think there are.  ask that in #ubuntu-motu i think
<henning> Hobbsee: thanks
<nuxil> cfraz89: do you got an idea why it worked adding a new user?
<cfraz89> something about your user must be messed
<Vampis> ls
<kOpter> .
<kOpter> ..
<kOpter> :)
<cfraz89> try copying over .bash_profile and .bashrc from the new one
<cfraz89> delete any settings folders you dont need much
<nuxil> i'll do that.. tkxz so far
<cfraz89> np
<nuxil> mc
<nuxil> erm
<cfraz89> ?
<nuxil> wrong keybord :p
<cfraz89> lol
<nuxil> hmm how do i open an Xapp form cli on a user desktop? i tryed xhost +localhost in terminale..
<nuxil> didnt work well
<nuxil> i mean as root
<nuxil> arr i forgot that sudo stuff :P
<nuxil> im not used to it :\
<cfraz89> :)
<cfraz89> yeah its wierd to get used to
<nuxil> exit
<nuxil> i think i messed up my sudo when i added a new root pw
<cfraz89> you cant mess it up like that i think
<nuxil> well sudo kate does noting
<nuxil> octan@Nuxil:~$ sudo kate
<nuxil> octan@Nuxil:~$
<nuxil> :{
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> try sudo pwd
<cfraz89> should print you directory
<nuxil> nothing shows up
<cfraz89> wow your sudo is broke
<cfraz89> sorry im not really sure what to do about that
<nuxil> hmm.. odd
<nuxil> visudo
<nuxil> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<nuxil> verry odd
<cfraz89> yeah
<imbrandon> sudo visudo
<nuxil> sudo doesnt work
<nuxil> bla.. time to read the man page
<mustard5> nuxil, you might have to boot into recovery mode then?
<mustard5> nuxil, do you happen to have a root password set up?
* mustard5 twiddles fingers waiting for answer
* mustard5 goes back to web browsing...
<nox-Hand> Hey
<mustard5> hey nox-Hand
<nox-Hand> Hello mustard5
<goldenear> I've got a simple question: Is a ubuntu source package often different than a debian source package ?
<samuli> good question.
<mustard5> goldenear, probably a good question ofr #ubuntu
<mustard5> goldenear, I would suspect that they are potentially different
<Seantater> It depends on where you are in the release cycle
<Seantater> The moment edgy eft starts, it /is/ debian
<Seantater> the moment dapper is released, it's not debian, it's ubuntu
<Seantater> each release is a copy of debian that get's all of ubuntu's "stuff" added on to.
<samuli> but the source might be much the same.
<samuli> it just uses ubuntu-devs instead of debian-devs and vice versa.
<Seantater> A lot of ubuntu's work goes into fixing debian, so they don;t have to continue adding so much "stuff"
<samuli> but im no expert.
<mustard5> Seantater, wouldn't there be some carry over from changes make to packages in earlier versions that continue through the newer versions of ubuntu?
<goldenear> so is it safe or not to add a debian deb-src in apt/sources.list ?
<Seantater> No -- it's not safe!
<samuli> goldenear, no.
<Seantater> Quite a few people worked on that theory -- it just doe snot work
<goldenear> ok
<Seantater> the system crashes each try
<samuli> hehe
<kosh> I have some packages from debian sid in my dapper install however I also know what I am doing :)
<Seantater> Exactly
<Seantater> That might work
<samuli> kosh, why?
<goldenear> I was just asking that because I just make a .deb from the latest Twinkle sources... and I had to take the source from the debian repositary as the sources package in universe in very old :)
<Seantater> but you can still get into dependancy problems, no?
<kosh> samuli: because dapper does not have zope 2.9 but debian sid does
<samuli> are they newer or is there just something in the repositories.. right.
<mth`MAW> hi there
<kosh> samuli: and I need zope 2.9 and I know every dependency it has and that all the dependencies are already in dapper
<Seantater> goldenear: I bet you can ask #ubuntu-motu to update it
<samuli> do you have to make .deb out of the source?
<goldenear> yep
<nuxil>  mustard5 yes.. sorry,.. i was on the toilet :) yes i have a root pw
<goldenear> and it works well
<samuli> or is there any reasonable way to just compile it normally.
<kosh> samuli: well for zope I just installed the straight binary packages it works just fine
<samuli> kosh, o-kay.
<mustard5> nuxil, you could use su -
<mustard5> nuxil, that should get you to a root prompt
<samuli> well there's easily depency problems if you don't know what you're doing.
<mhterres> morning
<nuxil> yes,,
<mustard5> nuxil, then you could run visudo to check the /etc/sudoers
<samuli> or one doesn't know what one is doing rather.
<kosh> samuli: zope is mostly python other then a few c dependencies where it depends just on libc6 for that part which is abi compatible
<nuxil> i fix it... there was no sudo users set upt in /etc/sudoers
<mustard5> nuxil, k
<kosh> samuli: if you know exactly what you are doing you can mix them, if you dont ..... well it blows up real fast :)
<samuli> yea :P
<cfraz89> nuxil, i think ubuntu's sudoers doesnt target users
<cfraz89> only the group 'admin'
<imbrandon> right cfraz89
<cfraz89> cool
<nuxil> is apps like mc | xchat in the repo dapper universe?
<cfraz89> yep
<mustard5> cfraz89, you can set it up with a user name though
<cfraz89> yeah
<nuxil> ok :)
<samuli> I was just thinking.. what is the safest way to disable services in ubuntu/kubuntu.
<cfraz89> i just make them not executable
<samuli> i mean like bluetooth (got that sorted out though) etc.
<samuli> from the init.d?
<cfraz89> yeah
<samuli> should I stop them first?
<cfraz89> because if i dont want one in one runlevel, i usually dont want it at all
<cfraz89> if you want
<samuli> or just like.. rename them.
<cfraz89> i dont think renaming will change anything
<samuli> well it doesn't find the while anymore.
<samuli> while = file, doh.
<samuli> easier to reverse than chmod :P
<nuxil> chmod -x file
<nuxil> ehh was that right :p chmod 000 file :P
<samuli> i think x works.
<imbrandon> chmod 644 file too
<mustard5> I thought to disable a service you renamed them with a 'K' at the start?
<imbrandon> als long as its not 7xx
<samuli> mustard, doesn't any renaming work?
<nuxil> mustard5 isnt that for the reboot stuff?
<mustard5> nuxil, I'm not totally sure myself...I'm thinking of the runlevel scripts
<nuxil> k for RL0|6 and S for boot up
<nuxil> mustard5: heh im not sure my slef too :}
<mustard5> nuxil, the way I read it was you go to the run level directory in question and the scripts you want to run at that run level begin with an 'S' and the ones that don't run begin with a 'K'
<nox-Hand> Where would I add some commands to my path in Kubuntu? I have a lot of E17 commands I want added..
<h3sp4wn> or just remove the symlinks from rc3.d  / rc2.d or whatever
<mustard5> so for runlevel 3, you would go to /etc/rc3.d and rename the service with a 'K' on the front of it
<mustard5> thats my take on it, but I've never actually put it into practice :D
<imbrandon> nox-Hand, ~/.bashrc
<h3sp4wn> Just removing the symlink would cause the same
<nox-Hand> imbrandon, Cheers =D
<nox-Hand> Eep, that looks complicated ^^
<imbrandon> heh
<h3sp4wn> nox-Hand: alternatively you can just symlink them all into /usr/local/bin
<samuli> hmm.. what of those executables in init.d would be the raid-stuff?
<mcrosby> hi folks!
<samuli> raid services.
<nox-Hand> h3sp4wn, Which I surely must know how to do? ;)
<nox-Hand> I need this added according to the guide:
<nox-Hand> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/opt/e17/bin
<nox-Hand> (( I am guessing it's just the last one I really need adding, but I don't know how ^^ ))
<imbrandon> add it to the end of your ~/.bash_profile you will see the line easy
<imbrandon> then logout and backin etc
<nox-Hand>  PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}
<imbrandon> yea make that look like
<imbrandon> ...
<imbrandon> PATH=/opt/e17/bin:~/bin:"${PATH}
<nox-Hand> Yeah. Uhm, what when I sudo su or something, will I loose it then?
<nox-Hand> (( untill I log back to regular ))
<imbrandon> not unless you "sudo su -" just "sudo su" dosent load the "root" profile
<imbrandon> and you can always edit the /root/.bash+profile too ;)
<nox-Hand> Thanks =D
<nox-Hand> Right, backin etc..?
<h3sp4wn> nox-Hand: or you could do ln -s * /usr/local/bin (from /opt/e17/bin) as root
<nox-Hand> sudu su -   || then ln -s * /usr/local/bin
<ramvi> Anyone know what I have to reconfigure or what I need to do? I've been trying to get Xgl working. And I did some changes to /etc/kde3/kdm/<the config file>. Thought I removed my changes. But now I'm sent to shell as I start my pc. When I try to /etc/init.d/kdm restart it starts X and shows the loading cursor for about 10 secs and I'm sent back to shell. Same thing happens if I try to start gdm. What do I do? Thanks in advance!
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, yea but adding it to your path makes it easy to remove later and gives you the choice of what one to be in your path first incase two command are the same
<Blissex> ramvi: you X server is terminating because of errors, look at '/var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<nox-Hand> Okay, I shall leave it in path
<nox-Hand> imbrandon, You shal backing etc..?
<imbrandon> ?
<imbrandon> shal backing ?
<DocTomoe> Hm, I need to get user-rw-access to my vfat partitions. Currently, I only seem to have ro access. My fstab entry looks like "/dev/hda2       /media/win_c    vfat            defaults,uid=0,gid=0,auto,rw,user,quiet                         0       0" ... What should I change to get rw access for all linux users?
<ramvi> Blissex: But why dosn't dphg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do the charm?
<nox-Hand> imbrandon, Sorry, let me quote you.... just a sec
<nuxil> where do i get mplayer from?
<nox-Hand> imbrandon then logout and backin etc
<imbrandon> DocTomoe, change the uig= and gid= to legal options
<ramvi> Blissex: Thanks for the feedback btw :)
<Blissex> ramvi: probably because it is not a configuration problem, but some linking/module problems.
<DocTomoe> imbrandon: What would "legal options" be like?
<Blissex> ramvi: or perhaps you have given the wrong.
<ramvi> the wrong?
<nuxil> i tryed deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse but it cant find mplayer with that repo
<imbrandon> DocTomoe, real users like uid=brandon,gui=admin ( user id and group id to mount the drive as )
<imbrandon> gid*
<ramvi> nuxil: S hyggelig. Norsk jo
<DocTomoe> imbrandon: is there a setting for "all users of group 'users'" ?
<nuxil> hehe ja..
<imbrandon> DocTomoe, no thats to mount it "as" them
<Seantater> I really like what Linux has done -- and I'd like to contribute back -- being a KDE fan -- I'd like to contribute to KDE, but they use C++.
<nuxil> ramvi: da kan du sikkert fortelle meg hvordan jeg fr mplayer installert :P
<Seantater> Does anyone know where I might contribute python code to kde?
<mustard5> Seantater, I think easing other users into the world of KDE would be a useful contribution :)
<DeadS0ul> SeanTater: they need people to do translations and documentation
<DocTomoe> SeanTater: you know about PyQt?
<ramvi> Seantater: Any application you make or translate is a contribution :)
<Seantater> I know a little on pyQT
<nox-Hand> brb
<Seantater> I just begun about 6-8 months ago --
<Seantater> I've worked on some command-line stuff, but they got too big and I aran out of time
<DeadS0ul> you've used kde for 6-8 months, that's enough to help out newibes
<imbrandon> SeanTater some kde apps are pyqt , not all are c++
<imbrandon> ;)
<Seantater> I've used KDE since KDE3 first came out
<Seantater> imbrandon: Where? I'd love to see them?
<Seantater> s/them?/them!
<Poker_> who can help me? when i start my laptop at the end on the grafical interface i can see only the desktop image... even if it should start everything because i can see same advice from kopete...
<imbrandon> off the top of my head umbiguity and http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kde-hal-device-manager/ there are LOTS SeanTater
<kosh> I know there are some superkaramba kde apps but I would have to check for others
<kosh> I have been using kde since before 1.0 :)
<Seantater> kosh: ya' got me beat
<Poker_> who can help me? when i start my laptop at the end on the grafical interface i can see only the desktop image... even if it should start everything because i can see same advice from kopete...
<imbrandon> Poker_, please dont repeat if someone knows they will help
<mustard5> Poker_, what graphics card?
<kosh> about 10-12 years using linux now for me
<Seantater> imbrandon: but how would I submit new code?
<imbrandon> kosh, same here ( approx )
<DeadS0ul> put it on kde-apps.org
<kosh> first started in college when I had to do some programming, the lab unix machines where too busy, the windows boxes couldn't do the job and the prof suggested slackware
<Blissex> Poker_: does that mean that you see the scren background but there is no KDE panel?
<DeadS0ul> or ask in kde develop
<imbrandon> SeanTater depends on the app, if its a bugfix for something in kubuntu send it to launchpad.net others send directly to the upstream or kubuntu maintainer ( in the readme of the app )
<kosh> for simulation stuff windows of 10 years ago was good for jack and squat ;)
<Poker_> mustard5 i have the intel card
<Seantater> imbrandon: thanks!
<kosh> for a while I ran a tripple boot system of windows, linux and os/2
<Poker_> the one on the motherboard
<mustard5> Poker_, hmm ok
<imbrandon> SeanTater you might wanan check out #kubuntu-devel too
<Riddell> Seantater: guidance is the other app that uses pykde
<nox-Hand> imbrandon, How should I get that bash thing working? You said something about 'then logout backing etc'?
<imbrandon> yea log out ( of your account ) and log back in ( easyest to reboot computer )
<mustard5> Poker_, I'm not sure I can think of what the problem might be
<imbrandon> heya Riddell  ;)
<nox-Hand> imbrandon, I did that, but I cannot in a regular xterm write e17 commands -_-
<imbrandon> nox-Hand, at terminal type "echo $PATH"
<imbrandon> see if your changes are there
<nox-Hand> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<h3sp4wn> nox-Hand: did you put it in .bashrc as well ?
<nox-Hand> So, no.
<kosh> imbrandon: I prefer the logout/login approach versus rebooting and having all the db stuff I devel with restart :)
<Poker_> 2 error that often appear in console are: cannot connect to X server 0.0 and error: kuniqueapplication: can't determine display.
<kosh> imbrandon: the parallel starting stuff won't help me, the new flash drives out later this year will be a godsend for me :)
<imbrandon> kosh, yea but not for a newb ;)
<nox-Hand> imbrandon, >=|
<imbrandon> nox-Hand, ok
<nox-Hand> I aint that bad...
<nox-Hand> Just never changed bash stuff
<imbrandon> nox-Hand, no offence ment man, just a figure of speach
<kosh> imbrandon: did you read about that samsung is supposed to be selling 30GB flash drives later this year for about $700, they are marketing them towards laptops and high end workstations
<nox-Hand> imbrandon, None taken
<imbrandon> ok ummm nox-Hand  past ( JUST THAT LINE ) from your .bash_profile
<kosh> imbrandon: about 5x faster then a a harddrive at sequential reads and way faster for random access, about 100K to 500K r/w cycles per cell
<imbrandon> kosh, NICE
<kosh> imbrandon: and 1/20th the power usage when in use and pretty much nothing when idle
<nox-Hand> imbrandon, I shall do
<imbrandon> will be good for my mini-itx ;)
<nuxil> man.. how do i get mplayer? i dont wanna compile it myself.. the wiki say that mplayer is avaleble via multiverse,, but i dont get it.. i have a repo in my source list that has multiverse on it
<DocTomoe> Is there a way to set another standard permission mask on file creation for a specific user? for example, I'd like to have a user create all files on 0500 per standard...
<nox-Hand> PATH=/opt/e17/bin:~/bin:"${PATH
<nox-Hand>   <-- I think I need a } there...
<kosh> imbrandon: so for things like db stuff the random access performance is close to a hundred times faster then a regular hard drive but no mechanical failures
<imbrandon> nuxil, did you apt-get upate after you added it ?
<nuxil> imbrandon: yes
<imbrandon> nox-Hand, yes a } at the end
<DocTomoe> nuxil: have you performed a apt-cahe search mplayer?
<DocTomoe> apt-cache that is
<nuxil> imbrandon: the repo is deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<nuxil> imbrandon: i only see kmplayer
<imbrandon> looks right, you do that apt-cache search mplayer ?
<imbrandon> hmmm strange
<nox-Hand> raster: >> enlightenment_remote -theme-set theme/modules/ibar default.edj && enlightenment_remote -theme-set theme/modules/pager default.edj
<\etc\bin> hi all
<imbrandon> hell \etc\bin
<imbrandon> hello*
<nuxil> mbrandon can i try your repo? mine is a norwegian
<nuxil> *imbrandon:
<imbrandon> mine is the same except its us.archive.ubun.......
<\etc\bin> anyone tried using siera wirelss gprs/edge card on his/her ubuntu (breezy)?
<nuxil> ok..
<samuli> nuxil, do you have the backports in the sources list?
<samuli> se.archive.. etc. found mplayer
<nox-Hand> brb, gotta re log in
<nuxil> samuli: deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse <-- dapper-backports
<samuli> yeah.
<samuli> do apt-get update?
<h3sp4wn> I thought you just needed to start a new xterm or just run exec bash (from a current one)
<nuxil> done that
<nuxil> i'll try a us site
<samuli> or maybe it's in the non-backports universe or multiverse.
<nox-Hand> imbrandon, is this not correct? PATH=/opt/e17/bin:~/bin:"${PATH}
<imbrandon> one more "
<nuxil> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MplayerInstallHowto?highlight=%28mplayer%29
<nox-Hand> Oh, sugar.
<nox-Hand> brb
<nox-Hand> imbrandon,   PATH=/opt/e17/bin:~/bin:"${PATH}"
<nox-Hand>  - Yes?
<nuxil> man,, this suxz
<imbrandon> yes
<nox-Hand> imbrandon, I just logged in and out, no effect
<nox-Hand> I shall attempt reboot, yes?
<imbrandon> logged in and out of what? yes
<nox-Hand> imbrandon, Out of E17, back in though KDM
<imbrandon> yea try a reboot
<nox-Hand> I shall reboot then...
<nuxil> ok.. who got mplayer installed
<imbrandon> i do
<Nookie^> what is the command to reconfigure xorg ??
<Nookie^> or xserver
<imbrandon> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nookie^> thanx imbrandon =)
<nuxil> imbrandon: can you paste your source list to pastbin?
<DeBert> Are there any Dutch people here that also have problems with the Dutch repository?
<DeBert> ...like being slow.
<imbrandon> nuxil, are you on dapper ? ( mines is dapper sources.list )
<nuxil> yes im on dapper
<imbrandon> k one sec
<nuxil> thxz..
<samuli> nuxil, I'm telling you don't have the non- backports repositories set up correctly.
<samuli> you should have main restricted universe multiverse there too.
<\etc\bin> anyone tried using siera wirelss gprs/edge card on his/her ubuntu (breezy)?
<nox-Hand> imbrandon, still /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/game
<nuxil> samuli i have main restricted universe multiverse there,, but i dont see non- backports
<imbrandon> nuxil, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/713534
<johannes__> hi
<samuli> I mean the normal dapper universe.. etc
<johannes__> anyone knows if the nokia 6230 can be synchronised with kontact in kde351?
<imbrandon> samuli, yea i have all that setup , he can just copy mine
<nuxil> ok im praying now :P
<imbrandon> besure to apt-get update
<nuxil> i know :)
<samuli> hmm. proposed?
<samuli> what the hells that. gonna fuck yup one's computer?
<imbrandon> ?
<visik7> Meaw: don't you have a swith that support 802.1Q ?
<visik7> sorry
<visik7> how can I temporary disable hotplug for usb disks ?
<samuli> imbrandon, I mean what's that in the repositories?
<nuxil> imbrandon: thxz alot..it found it now
<nox-Hand> imbrandon, What should I do?
<imbrandon> samuli, its not used right now
<samuli> something, very, very unstable stuff?
<imbrandon> nox-Hand, not sure, looking now , that should have worked
<ramvi> I have some trouble with X. Can anyone take a look? It won't start... http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/713536
<imbrandon> one sec
<nox-Hand> imbrandon, =
<DeadS0ul> holy crap
<DeadS0ul> what ...are thoselines..
<h3sp4wn> nox-Hand / imbrandon: That will only be executed if ~/bin exists
<imbrandon> ahhh shiznit h3sp4wn  your right
<imbrandon> nox-Hand, create a dir ~/bin and that should fix everything
<nox-Hand> a dir called bin in my home dir?
<imbrandon> yes
<nox-Hand> done
<nox-Hand> Then reboot again?
<imbrandon> k now logout and back in ( shouldent need to reboot but if it dont work try it )
<ramvi> I have some trouble with X. Can anyone take a look? It won't start... http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/713536
<imbrandon> ramvi, please dont repeat, if someone knows they will help
<nox-Hand> brb
<ramvi> Sorry, imbrandon
<imbrandon> ramvi, whats it doing ?
<imbrandon> xorg or xgl ?
<ramvi> Don't really know :p Was trying to get xgl working
<imbrandon> xgl try #ubuntu-xgl ,if not whats it doing
<nox-Hand> /opt/e17/bin:/home/nox/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<nox-Hand>  =D
<nox-Hand> Yays!
<imbrandon> hehe thanks h3sp4wn
<nox-Hand> I'ts alive =)
<nox-Hand> Thanks imbrandon, and thanks h3sp4wn =D
<visik7> does someone know why when I plug my usbpendrive 2 icons appear on the desktop ?
<ramvi> imbrandon, I booted and the loading cursor showed, but I was sent to shell
<imbrandon> ramvi, if you want xgl working try #ubuntu-xgl , if you just want the old xserver back do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ramvi> when I init.d/kdm or gdm it showed the cursor again
<johannes__> which mobile (prefer.) nokia coulb be easily get synchronised with kontact?
<imbrandon> yea x is crashing
<ramvi> imbrandon; I've done the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg a houndred times :( Doesn't help
<imbrandon> ramvi, hmm i'm at a loss then , try the xgl room they are a little better at xgl stuff or try the foruim
<xwolf-> noob question: is xgl that 3d desktop thingie i saw one of these days?
<ramvi> ok, thanks :)
<imbrandon> xwolf-, yea that plus compiz
<DeadS0ul> a user in here helped me get it working
<xwolf-> hm, right
<DeadS0ul> you have to use gnome's window manager =\
<xwolf-> so i cant get kubuntu dapper with 3D environment?
<imbrandon> DeadS0ul, yea i dident say no one here would help , just that he might have better luck in #ubuntu-xgl ;)
<imbrandon> DeadS0ul, no you dont , there are kde xgl pkgs i'mrunning it on my other comp
<ramvi> There's just some decorations missing
<ramvi> But gnomes' will be used
<imbrandon> no there is a native kde one now ;)
<ramvi> kde-decorations? Doesn't it say "Qt isn't ready yet!" ?
<h3sp4wn> ramvi: If you are using gdm you may have changed the line under [server-Chooser]  (which should be - command=/usr/bin/X -br -audit 0) to a link to Xgl
<imbrandon> ramvi, nope works good on my other comp
<ramvi> cool
<imbrandon> this is from dapper
<imbrandon> compiz - OpenGL composition manager
<imbrandon> compiz-gnome - Gnome window decorator and libraries for Compiz
<imbrandon> compiz-kde - KDE window decorator for Compiz
<ramvi> h3sp4wn: I installed gnome after kdm stopped working
<ramvi> h3sp4wn; so I guess there can't be a problem with it..?
<h3sp4wn> ramvi: If you do what you did previously in reverse it will work
<ramvi> h3sp4wn; both X crashed when I try to start both kdm and gdm
<ramvi> h3sp4wn; hehe, I've tried that ;)
<imbrandon> what bin is your /usr/bin/X linked to ?
<ramvi> How do I find out?
<imbrandon> ls -l while in that dir
<imbrandon> cd /usr/bin then "ls -l X"
<ramvi> okay. I have to boot from windows
<ramvi> See you :)
<imbrandon> ?!?
<ramvi> I'm in windows
<imbrandon> oh my
<ramvi> Yeah :)
<imbrandon> when you get back in linux try irissi
<ramvi> it's better then bitchx?
<imbrandon> its console
<imbrandon> no gui
<nox-Hand> <action="kill" users="ramvi" time="now"></action>
<ramvi> so is bitchx?
<h3sp4wn> so is bitchx
<imbrandon> ahh
<ramvi> I'm getting killed by nox-Hand :()
<ramvi> :(*
<nox-Hand> ramvi, Deal with it ^^
<goldenear> the last time (one week ago) I tryed compiz-kde, it doesn't work :(
<nox-Hand> ramvi, No problem, I use XP some times..
<nox-Hand> Whenever I mod my Motorola Phone..
<goldenear> I had no window manager anymore after runing it
<ramvi> kwin?
<imbrandon> goldenear, might be a misconfig becouse i am running it downstairs just fine
<ramvi> compiz-kde works like a charm (I think), it's just that when you run compiz <decoration> kde-decorations dosn't work, but gnome-dec. does
<goldenear> ok
<goldenear> so how to run compiz-kde ?
<imbrandon> first you have to get xgl working
<h3sp4wn> I still SGI's x server is more impressive than XGL just the way the windows move (even on a very old SGI)
<nox-Hand> I have 3ddesktop
<nox-Hand> That's okay, I just need to figure how I can get it to work with E17 and my completely sexy desktop ^^
* imbrandon lubs his kde
<goldenear> imbrandon: xgl is working fine here (fullscreen or windowed)
<ramvi> Heya :)
<h3sp4wn> nox-Hand: I prefer e-17 (to kde) in terms of looks but its crashes too much
<nox-Hand> h3sp4wn, When did you last use it?
<goldenear> btw, is there a way to run a windowed X server (X insinde X) without Xgl ?
<ramvi> ls -l X in /usr/bin returnes X
<nox-Hand> h3sp4wn, It is quite 'stable' now IMHO :) Mine hasn't ever crashed.
<imbrandon> goldenear, xnest
<nox-Hand> And with all the new features, and the GUI CVS updater, it is very nice =)
<h3sp4wn> xnest is depreciated
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, but still works
<h3sp4wn> you should use Xephyr
<ramvi> imbrandon; there's only one dir in /usr/bin. It's X11
<ramvi> What now? :)
<imbrandon> ramvi, dunno man your past me
<ramvi> :s
<nox-Hand> ramvi, You are in trouble. If something is past the holy imbrandon, you should rm -rf / (( DO NOT EVER TO THIS!!!)), and go cry in a corner with a green teddybear.
<imbrandon> hahahah not quite
<nox-Hand> imbrandon, ;)
<ramvi> hehe
<goldenear> h3sp4wn: apt-get install xephyr doesn't work :/
<nox-Hand> I did rm -r / once 0_o
<ramvi> sudo rm would do more harm though
<goldenear> but apt-get xnest doest
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, xephyr isnt in dapper repos
<h3sp4wn> xserver-xephyr
<goldenear> what's wrong with xnest ?
<nox-Hand> An evil guy from a Gentoo channel said that was how to run a file X(   || I had only just gotten my linux fully configured....
<ramvi> What command do I run to change from Xgl to Xorg? It's in the wiki...
<ramvi> ln -sf something
<ramvi> I just did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again :p
<imbrandon> ramvi, you will have to undo all the config changes too not just relink to X instead of Xgl
<h3sp4wn> Its is in the dapper repos xserver-xephyr - and is it alot faster than xnest
<imbrandon> cool h3sp4wn  i'll have to give it a try
<goldenear> ok found it h3sp4wn
<goldenear> thanks
<ramvi> imbrandon; isn't that done with dpkg?
<imbrandon> ramvi, no thats done by hand undoing what the wiki told you to do ( you did backup right ? )
<imbrandon> ( mostly changes in the way kdm starts x )
<ramvi> imbrandon; it didn't tell me to do anything... Just install compiz and change the files
<imbrandon> ramvi, yes IE UNCHANGE the files ;)
<ramvi> sudo Xorg don't crash... Doesn't do much though
<ramvi> Neither does Xgl :p
<imbrandon> then you probbly have wrong settings in your kdmrc
<imbrandon> brb gonna grab some soda
<ramvi> imbrandon; But why doesn't gdm start up then? :(
<ramvi> thanks so much for your help :)
<imbrandon> no idea man, like i said this is just a tad past me, just trying to give ya some ideas
<ramvi> thanks :)
<ramvi> ooooh, damn. So it's reinstall time?
<ramvi> Hello ms. ubuntu breezer cd
<DrNickRiviera> i'm trying to play a dvd with xine, sound works fine, but the picture is just blue
<DrNickRiviera> this is the log i get in the console http://pastebin.com/713583
<ramvi> Sounds like a codecproblem. Go get the codec
<DrNickRiviera> is that a problem with libdvdcss, or the way the dvd rom is mounted?
<h3sp4wn>  DrNickRiviera: Did you run the shell script to install libdvdcss ?
<DrNickRiviera> hmm, think i did
<hastesaver> DrNickRiviera, try mplayer ;)
<DrNickRiviera> followed the instructions on the ubuntu wiki
<imbrandon> DrNickRiviera, config xine to use a diffrent -vo
<imbrandon> i had that smae problem
<DrNickRiviera> have tried that, most of the others don't even get as far as showing me the blue screen, that i get with xv
<imbrandon> i had to use opengl
<imbrandon> to make it work
<DrNickRiviera> what do i open with mplayer then, one of the vob files?
<imbrandon> mplayer will open dvd:// i think
<DrNickRiviera> got the same problem i used to have with mplayer and dvd's on fedora
<DrNickRiviera> it doesn't seem to like my graphics card very much
<h3sp4wn> DrNick: Are you using ATI (breezy or dapper)
<imbrandon> -vo opengl dident work >?
<goldenear> will there be a kaffeine-gstreamer package for dapper ?
<imbrandon> goldenear, eventualy probbly
<DrNickRiviera> no, got a matrox g450 (dapper)
<nox-Hand> Oh noes! a Matrox :eek:
<nox-Hand> I had a g400 once.. It was crap..
<goldenear> imbrandon: but it's not sure ?
<goldenear> won't be part of the base install ?
<DrNickRiviera> i love matrox graphics cards, never caused me any trouble apart from getting dvd's to play in mplayer ;)
<h3sp4wn> I had a matrox millenium and it was brilliant
<imbrandon> i had a matrox dualhead 4xx ( 400 or 450 ) and it was nice
<DrNickRiviera> opengl doesn't work at all in mplayer, x11 does, but only in a window, as soon as i make it fullscreen it's really slow
<DrNickRiviera> yeah, mine is dualhead too, don't use that at the moment though
<DrNickRiviera> this is the reason i started using xine, mplayer just doesn't get on with something in my system
<DrNickRiviera> added to which i find xine to be the better player
<imbrandon> DrNickRiviera, if -vo x11 in mplayer works it whould work in xine too
<h3sp4wn> DrNickRiviera: try adding Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" to xorg.conf (under Device)
<imbrandon> brb gotta reboot and do some hardware cahnges, good luck all
<DrNickRiviera> in xine x11 does the exact same thing as xv, blue screen and sound works fine
<h3sp4wn> DrNickRiviera: seems like its a known bug in xorg
<chris____> hi, is it possible to have one profile for one directory, but another profile for viewing all other directories in konqueror? I have a download dir that I want sorted by "modified" but everything else sorted by name.
<DrNickRiviera> should i just add that line outside the device section?
<h3sp4wn> DrNickRiviera: in the device section
<feistel> hi
<DrNickRiviera> ok
<feistel> how I can disable the update for a package?
<DrNickRiviera> just noticed that i've got several entries for wacom input devices in the xorg.conf
<DrNickRiviera> i get loads of error messages regarding that when i boot, but i don't have any wacom devices
<DrNickRiviera> can i just remove those?
<h3sp4wn> I got rid of those lines with no problems
<Hobbsee> !backup
<ubotu> For information on backing up your system, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311 Available packages for backing up are backuppc (web based), backup2l, backup-manager, backupninja, bkp, bacula amongst others
<Hoobly> I have a .deb file sitting on my desktop and after running apt-get install on that .deb, I get Done, Done and E: Couldn't find package.  What gives?
<linyll> hi, i try to install windows decoration but i need iceWM and i do not how install it, this is for it ( http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=35063 )
<DrNickRiviera> can i reload the xorg.conf somehow, or do i have to reboot?
<h3sp4wn> DrNickRiviera: do /etc/init.d/kdm restart but it will close your current session (or gdm)
<DrNickRiviera> ok
<nox-Hand> Does anyone know of an application that can log into the Google Talk interface in Linux?
<Hobbsee> Hoobly: use sudo dpkg -i nameofdeb.deb
<nox-Hand> **googles it up**
<Hobbsee> nox-Hand: IIRC, you could do that from gaim or kopete
<h3sp4wn> Jabber
<nox-Hand> Hobbsee, Indeed, Gaim or Psy
<Hobbsee> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<nox-Hand> How is Psy? I use Gaim for MSN..
<nox-Hand> **installs psi**
<Hoobly> I have a .deb file sitting on my desktop and after running apt-get install on that .deb file, I get Done, Done and E: Couldn't find package.  Any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> use dpkg -i
<h3sp4wn> sudo dpkg -i sorry
<slow-motion> hallo
<Hoobly> I'll give it a shot.
<Hoobly> worked!!
<nox-Hand> Oh psi looks nice =)
<nox-Hand> To all people who don't know how nice E17 is >> http://sector-42.frih.net/docs/screenshots/screenshot3.png
<chris____> hey, what did you guys do with the "change view per folder" option in konqueror? used to be under settings..
<kkathman> nox-Hand: looks alot like KDE :)
<nox-Hand> kkathman, Not really, IMHO
<kkathman> nox-Hand: cant see much difference at all
<nox-Hand> Well, I modded it a bit, in regular version, it doesnt at all. Some like the original better, but I like this
<kkathman> if any
<nox-Hand> kkathman, You wont untill you use it
<kkathman> nox-Hand:  how so?
<nox-Hand> Well, it's very light, you can right click and click on 'edit', and just resize// move every single thing to your liking, it comes with easy to use modules, which you can also move about, unload or whatever. Then it is also animated, but still very quick. Loads up in about 1 second here =)
<kkathman> load time is nice :)
<kkathman> kde in kubuntu is quite slow in fact
<samuli> lol.
<h3sp4wn> But it doesn't crash
<h3sp4wn> e-17 does / did
<kkathman> much slower than other distros
<samuli> have you tried gnome kathman?
<samuli> it's unbearably **king slow :)
<kkathman> yes I run gnome predominately on ubuntu, but do have k-desktop to run k-apps
<kkathman> sampan:  actually, gnome is much more responsive under dapper
<kkathman> oops samuli I mean
<h3sp4wn> Is ubuntu's firefox fixed yet ?
<kkathman> but KDE under other distros is blindingly fast
<nox-Hand> h3sp4wn, Hasn't crashed on me yet.
<h3sp4wn> nox-Hand: If you have only just got the apps into your path you can't have been running it for that long - also running anything from cvs is hit or miss depending on its current state
<kkathman> running cvs period is a bit dicey though admittedly
<kkathman> depending on what apps are involved, of course :)
<Seantater> kkathman: what distro's faster -- I'd like to try
<kkathman> Seantater: just pick one that has a reasonably native kde
<nox-Hand> h3sp4wn, I have had it a week, just never needed the remote ;)
<nox-Hand> h3sp4wn, And that's on this Linux, before I used it on my Gentoo
<kkathman> I run both Ubuntu and SUSE for instance
<Seantater> kkathman: which do you prefer -- I was going to try arch or Gentoo
<kkathman> I prefer ubuntu/Gnome to kubuntu... but run KDE on SUSE
<kkathman> Ive neverbut please remember Im on Dapper, too...with the new Gnome
<h3sp4wn> Seantater: try Sorcerer Linux or FreeBSD
<kkathman> oops...forgot to delete somestuff there :)
<h3sp4wn> Seantater: KDE is very fast under bsd
<nbdy> hello
<kkathman> KDE is very fast under BSD - SUSE too for that matter
<sola> anyone knows, where can i found tutorial about remastering kubuntu livecd
<nbdy> how do I let kubuntu auto mount a certain device on every bootup?
<h3sp4wn> sola: There isn't one, I know most of the steps but the remastered cd always seems to run slower, make sure you install qemu for testing (qemu -cdrom mycustomcd.iso) , extract the squashfs - chroot into it make any changes remake the squashfs
<h3sp4wn> sola: the mkisofs line I used was sudo mkisofs -r -V "Custom XUbuntu Live CD" -cache-inodes -J -l -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -o /mnt/xubuntu-sam.iso /mnt/isofiles
<h3sp4wn> sola: the squashfs file is in casper/filesystem.squashfs
<DrNickRiviera> ok, changing my xorg.conf file didn't work too well, x wouldn't start until i changed it back
<h3sp4wn> DrNickRiviera: Did you keep the line in Device ?
<DrNickRiviera> no, i removed that
<DrNickRiviera> assume that was the problem
<h3sp4wn> Probably removed the wacom stuff wrongly
<DrNickRiviera> the only other change i made was commenting out the wacom stuff
<DrNickRiviera> possibly, not sure
<DrNickRiviera> will just try putting that line back in
<bert> #ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> DrNickRiviera: I would be interested in knowing whether that works or not
<DrNickRiviera> will keep you updated
<DrNickRiviera> brb
<Shouryuu> Hello, I have this *little* problem I need help with... I've recently tried installing Kubuntu on my laptop, and the instalation has failed but I don't know why... Everything goes fine, until I start intsalling modules. The module instalation goes fine as well, but as soon as I'm done with that, my screen just goes black, and nothing happens... Anyone know why? I'm installing using noapic and nolapic
<BlankB> Shouryuu: What do you mean by "goes black"
<Shouryuu> As if it were turned off
<Shouryuu> As black as when my computer is off
<BlankB> Does the machine keep doing anything...any hdd activity? Or does it lock up completely.?
<Shouryuu> It does for maybe 10 seconds. And then nada
<Shouryuu> I've left it on for about 1h, and nothing happened
<BlankB> What happens when you try to press a key when it locks up?
<Shouryuu> Nothing
<Shouryuu> No activity
<BlankB> I cannot think of any reason that it would do that.
<Shouryuu> Me neither :P
<samuli> I just lost my regional setting for keyboard.
<samuli> trying to switch to finnish keyboard layout in kde's control center is in vain.
<Shouryuu> However, I am able to launch kubuntu without the default interface, with an MS-DOS like setting: "kubuntu@login" but I have no idea how ot install/launch any interface...
<Kamping_Kaiser> shannon, startx
<samuli> have you tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb again Hobbsee
<BlankB> Shouryuu: Are you saying that it locks up durining the install or are you saying it locks up after the install and when first booting up?
<Hobbsee> hi Kamping_Kaiser lol...
<Kamping_Kaiser> samuli, kdm in this case oder? (reads up*
* Hobbsee may have figured out the problem...
<samuli> Oh, right. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, woot
<Shouryuu> BlankB I locks up during the install, but after I've ejected the cd. I see a screen with "Instaling modules" written on the screen, and once that is done, it locks up
<Hobbsee> maybe.
<samuli> shit, I hope it's just the people who have problems installing who come here.
<BlankB> Shouryuu: Ahh...that occurs after it is installed and it is trying to boot the system for the first time.
<Shouryuu> Yup I guess
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, did you say you have a terminal you can tyupe stuff in?
<Shouryuu> Yeah
<Shouryuu> ms-dos style
<Kamping_Kaiser> try 'sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Hobbsee> crimsun: Kamping_Kaiser: these sound problems are either due to ndiswrapper, or the 2.6.15-22-686 kernel.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, got another kernel to test with?
<Hobbsee> it'll be interesting to see what happens when i compile a module for ndiswrapper of the 2.6.15-22-386
<Hobbsee> yeah, that one, and the old 15-15-386
<Hobbsee> you cant get the ~.15-21-686 any more :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Hobbsee> i thought you could...weird
<Shouryuu> Kamping_Kaiser I'll give that a try
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah linux, constant upgrade cycle ;P
<Kamping_Kaiser> shogouki, gl
<Kamping_Kaiser> * Shouryuu
<shogouki> hi (gl ?)
<shogouki> ho
<Kamping_Kaiser> shogouki, sorry, that was aimed at Shouryuu
<shogouki> never disturb lurkers ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can go back to sleep ;0
<Kamping_Kaiser> which reminds me-
<samuli> shogouki can say so little and yet creep out so much.
* Kamping_Kaiser kicks Hobbsee , go to bed you crazy miss
<Shouryuu> sorry Kamping_Kaiser, what should that look like? shogouki apt-get -f install && shogouki dpkg --configure -a?
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: haha
<Hobbsee> i'm doing my physics assignment!
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, `sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol sure you are Hobbsee
<Shouryuu> ok thanks
<Hobbsee> i am!  i'm up to 1C!
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, ic ;P
<samuli> one celcius?
<tchize> Hello everyone
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi tchize
<Hobbsee> night all...
<tchize> (I  read the fact, *then* I ask the question :p )
<Kamping_Kaiser> night Hobbsee . sweet dreams
<tchize> s/fact/faq
<Shouryuu> "building dependency tree... Done. 0 upgraded, 0newly installed, to remove and 0 not upgraded" is what I get
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<Shouryuu> *0 to remove
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, is that all?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<DrNickRiviera> h3sp4wn: has booted fine with the extra line, but still wont play
<Shouryuu> Sorry missed a "reading package lists.. Done" just before the "building dependency tree"
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, hm. what happens if you try `sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop`. you should get the same thing
<h3sp4wn> DrNickRiviera: Are you using kaffeine ?
<Shouryuu> Same thing...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, whats yoru video card?
<serp> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<serp> I just installed everything on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE
<Shouryuu> Wait, i get a "kubuntu-desktop is alredy the newest version"
<serp> but gnome still starts
<DrNickRiviera> no, am using the xine frontend
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, thats cool
<DrNickRiviera> is the same in kaffeine though
<Shouryuu> still want my video card?
<DrNickRiviera> i've just noticed, that the same thing happens with some divx and xvid files, which does suggest that it's a codec problem
<Shouryuu> I'll give you all my specs in a sec
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, yes.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, pastebin for a lot
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont flood here
<DrNickRiviera> seems quite inconsistent what works and what doesn't though
<h3sp4wn> DrNickRiviera: Have you tried disabling output.disable_exact_alphablend and opengl_double_buffer ?
<tchize> ok, i seems to find no answer googling my problem so here it is
<Shouryuu> Kamping_Kaiser http://us.acer.com/acereuro/page4.do?dau22.oid=14537&UserCtxParam=0&GroupCtxParam=0&dctx1=25&CountryISOCtxParam=US&LanguageISOCtxParam=en&crc=1163154511
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, looking
<tchize> i installed breezy badger, it all went fine. I get in the end to the nice kdm screen asking for user/pass. I enter them an all i get is black and white screen telling me "Could not start kdeinit. Check your installation" , considering this is a brand new install, this is quite ... strange :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, ah... i see.
<Kamping_Kaiser> new stuff :)
<DrNickRiviera> h3sp4wn: the double buffer thing did the trick :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, how do you feel about editing files with vim?
<Shouryuu> Bad
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, how about with nano ?:) like dos's edit
<Shouryuu> Wait, I think i've linked the wrong spec =(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :s
<h3sp4wn> DrNickRiviera: Now you may or may not need the line in xorg.conf
<tchize> looking at .xsession-errors, i get this *very* interresting line: 'libkwalletclient.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Shouryuu> yup, this is it http://global.acer.com/products/notebook/as5500.htm
<DrNickRiviera> i'll give that a try
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, looking agian :)
<DrNickRiviera> any idea what the double buffer line actually does?
<Shouryuu> Thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> tchize, did your install finish ok?>
<tchize> yes with the nice 'we are going to reboot for second stage' message, and then all the 'installing packages' stuff and then the kdm screen
<DrNickRiviera> ah, apparently it reduces flickering
<DrNickRiviera> might try and to get fb working instead of xv at some point
<DrNickRiviera> said to make a huge difference, as it's specifically for matrox cards :)
<h3sp4wn> DrNickRiviera: Do you have the kernel module loaded ?
<DrNickRiviera> for fb?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, we might try to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver.
<Shouryuu> Kamping_Kaiser Ok, how would I do that?
<tchize> nobody for my kwallet problem? :'(
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn is ther a video player that will play vids on console fb ? ( no x installed ? )
<Kamping_Kaiser> tchize, can you drop into a terminal?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, type `sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf` and the X in X11 is case sensitive
<Shouryuu> Kamping_Kaiser Ok done
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, now search down to the line that says "Driver ati" or very similar
<tchize> <Kamping_Kaiser> yes, that's how i got access to my .xssession-errors :)
<Shouryuu> Kamping_Kaiser Done.
<tchize> and according to aptitude, kwallet is installet
<Kamping_Kaiser> tchize, :) type `sudo dkpg --configure -a`
<Kamping_Kaiser> *dpkg
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, change the 'ati' to 'vesa'
<Kamping_Kaiser> save and exit
<tchize> done, it just  do nothing
<Shouryuu> Save as in "WriteOut"?
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: mythtv can run using the framebuffer - but I don't know much about it
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. thats *usualy* a good thing tchize
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, yes
<tchize> other suggestions?
<Kamping_Kaiser> tchize, try whereis `thatmissingfileofyours` or find / -name yourmissingfile
<Kamping_Kaiser> to check what package it should be in, use `dpkg -S yourmissingfile` (captial S there)
<tchize> no *kwallet* on /usr/lib, already checked :)
<Shouryuu> Kamping_Kaiser Done
<tchize> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, now back in the terminal? `sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart`
<Kamping_Kaiser> tchize, when you find the deb reinstall it
<tchize> dpkg: libkwalletclient.so.1 can't be found
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0. tchize right...
<Kamping_Kaiser> tchize, could you check you have kubuntu-desktop installed
<Shouryuu> "stoppping K Display Manager: kdm not running (/car/run/kdm.pid not found) Starting K Display Manage: kdm"
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, does it start up into kde? or just go back to the black screen?
<Shouryuu> */var/run
<Shouryuu> Black screen, then the above errors.
<tchize> Kamping_Kaiser: i did sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop and it tells me no package to be installed, updated or removed
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, which errors?
<Kamping_Kaiser> tchize, grr.
* Kamping_Kaiser looks on packages.ubuntu.com to find the ruddy thing
<Shouryuu> These ones "stoppping K Display Manager: kdm not running (/var/run/kdm.pid not found) Starting K Display Manage: kdm"
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, hm. bugger. just a minute while i look for this pakge
<Shouryuu> Sure, no problem :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> tchize, please purge and reinstall kdelibs4c2
<tchize> purge / reinstall?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, hm. time to take this to the next level: run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<Kamping_Kaiser> tchize, yes. completely remove the package, then install it
<tchize> sudo aptitude remove kdelibs4c2 ?
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: I think aaxine can do what you want (included by default with xine-ui)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo aptitude purge kdelibs4c2 (afaik)
<tchize> Errr
<Shouryuu> Kamping_Kaiser should I selcet Visa or Ati Driver?
<tchize> it want to remove an additionnal 108 packages along with it, are you really sure?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, vesa preferably
<Kamping_Kaiser> tchize, as long as tehy are all kde packages, and you have your install media, yes
<tchize> ok
<tchize> let's rock
<Kamping_Kaiser> tchize, unless aptitiude can reintall (have you tried that?)
<tchize> it can :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, tchize when you blokes are happening i'm off to bed ;) so i have a vested intrest in you working
<tchize> mm nice error when doing reinstall
<Shouryuu> Kamping_Kaiser Where can I find the card's
<Kamping_Kaiser> what is it?
<tchize> epinephrine: Internal Error, ordering was unable to handle media swap
<tchize> arf damn kopete
<tchize> epinephrine: Internal Error, ordering was unable to handle media swap
<tchize> ARF
<Shouryuu> Kamping_Kaiser Where can I find my card's "Bus Identifier"?
<tchize> it says E:Internal Error, ordering was unable to handle media swap
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, take the default
<Shouryuu> Kamping_Kaiser Ok thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> tchize, um. wtf o_0
<tchize> have no idea
<Kamping_Kaiser> tchize, is that what you got trying to reinstall kdelibs?
<tchize> yes
<tchize> i might do a purge / reinstall if you prefer
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. lets just make sure `sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop`
<Kamping_Kaiser> then try again. if that doesnt work, then we can purge and reinstall
<tchize> still same error
<tchize> doing the purge now
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> how you doing there Shouryuu
<samuli> anyways, does anybody know if the last updates from dapper were faulty.
<tchize> all my shiny apps getting away :'(  :p
<samuli> my keyboard-layout was fucked after the update.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe. they will be back better then ever tchize . btw. you able to upgrade of the net, or is your connection to slow?
<xxenon> .xgl
<Kamping_Kaiser> samuli, language, please
<xxenon> is there a guide for xgl in flight 7 ?
<tchize> have no idea how to do the network configuration, i did the install on the way back in train :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<samuli> trying to get fi-latin and all I get is either working us or non-working fi, faulting like typing 'h' and stuff.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol tchize
<tchize> i was planning to use kde tools for network config
<samuli> kamping_kaiser, you mean I'm not making myself clear or what? :)
<tchize> ok, then install kde-desktop?
<Kamping_Kaiser> samuli, no, you were swearing.
<samuli> Oh, right. Sorry about that.
<Kamping_Kaiser> tchize, if your going to upgrade why not get online now, then upgrade directly? :)
<tchize> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> i suspect that faulty package is fixed in updates
* Kamping_Kaiser checks
<tchize> tell me how to manually configure wifi and i'll do it :)
<samuli> That's just some basic things I need to have functionality, so excuse me if I get a bit emotional ;)
<ninHer> hi all
<Kamping_Kaiser> samuli, broken keyboards are a pain, i know. sorry i cant help though :/
<samuli> tchize, there's no meta-package called kde-desktop.
<tchize> (for now it is doing the disk reinstall of kubuntu-desktop)
<Kamping_Kaiser> tchize, :( i'm not a wireless person
<tchize> :)
* Kamping_Kaiser has 1 wireless enabled system. i cant even play on my own network :(
<samuli> there's kubuntu-desktop, kde and kde-core.
<tchize> strange
<tchize> isn't aptitude suppose to output lots of informations about packages initialisation?
<samuli> well kubuntu can be thought of kde-desktop.
<samuli> or kde-desktop-environment in debian.
<Shouryuu> Kamping_Kaiser Ok I seem to be done. I am know back at a terminal like screen with "xserver-xorg postint warning:overwriting possibly-customized configuration files; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.200605121153"
<h3sp4wn> tchize: There is 2 ways to configure wifi in ubuntu - the documented one and the undocumented one
<Kamping_Kaiser> tchize, sorry, dont use it, so i dont know
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, so now `sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart`
<h3sp4wn> tchize: well the second way is documented but in a very obscure place
<samuli> aptitude is a great way to install meta-packages like kubuntu-desktop.
<tchize> ok let's assume reinstall done
<samuli> because with aptitude you can just remove all of the packages it installed as depencies if you need/want to.
<tchize> what do i do now to get back my kdm?
<tchize> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm seems to do nothing
<chris____> kdm is busted?
<samuli> you need to add 'start' or 'restart'
<Shouryuu> "stopping K Display Manager:kdm Starting K Display Manger:kdm."
<macd> tchize: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<tchize> yes i did add restart, but nothing :)
<macd> tchize: what error does X produce?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, if you look on f7 or f8 (ctrl+alt+f[7,8] ) do you get any debuggin info?
<chris____> you getting an "xsession: unsupported arguments" error?
<Shouryuu> Kamping_Kaiser Just a black screen from which it seems I cannot escape...
<rothgar> what are two programs for FTP and instant messaging?
<Shouryuu> With a little "_" flashing.
<h3sp4wn> ncftp
<tchize> ok, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restard does nothing, output nothing on console and outputs nothing on /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tchize> restart, not restard :)
<samuli> restard, hihi ^^
<tchize> nice irc typo
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, i'm a bit stumped. you got net access on the box? you can try the restricted modules from ati
<tchize> anyway, was good written in console
<rothgar> how do I install ncftp? it is not in the adept installer list
<rothgar> I would also like to remove openoffice and it doesnt sho up in adept installer either
<samuli> tchiza, have you checked you have kdm in the /etc/init.d ?
<tchize> yes :)
<tchize> it's there :)
<samuli> Well, it's.. like odd. dude.
<tchize> it was working before the purge :p
<samuli> it should print out _something_
<Shouryuu> Kamping_Kaiser I can get back to the terminal with ctrl+alt+f1... But I don't really understand what you mean by "restricted modules from ati"
<Kamping_Kaiser> Shouryuu, ubuntu has some binary drivers for ati cards in their package repositories.
<Shouryuu> Ok I'll take a look, thanks a lot for your help
<tchize> ok, the good news is i don't have error messages anymore Kamping_Kaiser, the bad news is it's not working anyway :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> tchize, :( im off to bed. just to not helpfull at this time of morning
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl with your isue
<tchize> i think i'll just throw away that cd :D
<tchize> good night :)
<Shouryuu> Night, thanks :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mates :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<nox-Hand> Night? It's 7pm ;)
<tchize> nox-Hand: here too :)
<rothgar> 10 am here
<khaije1> 1p
<tchize> where are docs on configuring wifi btw?
<nox-Hand> tchize, Where you at?
<tchize> Belgium
<nox-Hand> tchize, Okay, Denmark here ;)
<tchize> ho yeah
<tchize> the *drawing* part of the world :p
<tchize> oook
<tchize> all docs about configuring wifi starts by 'go to system settings and ...'
<tchize> oook
<tchize> this highlights a bit
<tchize> incorrect md5 on kdelibs4c2_3.4.3-0ubuntu1_powerpc.deb
<unpofuori> it seems there is no user friendly way to change the default color depth
<unpofuori> is it supposed to be this way or should I file a bug report?
<HymnToLife> unpofuori> go back to Windows if you want user-friendly stuff...
<BazziR> HymnToLife: that's exactly the attitude... :/
<HymnToLife> Well, I think editing the xorg.conf is easy enough...
<BazziR> you think so.
<unpofuori> yes, I know that, but most people using #kubuntu don't...
<BazziR> xorg.conf is actually the worst nightmare config wise.
<unpofuori> ehm... using kubuntu
<HymnToLife> BazziR> not if you want to change the color depth...
<HymnToLife> just chenge 32 to 24 or 16 or whatever the hell you want...
<BazziR> let it be anything
<BazziR> the average user shouldn't be required to hack config files for such a setting
<spikeb> HymnToLife: don't be an ass
<HymnToLife> ubotu maybe has something about it
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<spikeb> HymnToLife: kubuntu is SUPPOSED to be a friendly alternative to windows
<HymnToLife> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HymnToLife> spikeb> said who ?
<BazziR> mark shuttleworth I think :)
<BazziR> hence the linux for human beings title
<spikeb> what BazziR said
<HymnToLife> come on
<HymnToLife> it's just marketing bullshit
<spikeb> if you want to be an ass, hang in #debian instead
<HymnToLife> the thing is
<spikeb> HymnToLife: no, it's the goal of the project
<spikeb> HymnToLife: and you aren't helping it any.
<khaije1> is there any reason i should *not* use hardlinks (for intentionaly shared resources) when constructing a functional chroot jail. it seems like hardlinks would be easier to setup & maintain
<unpofuori> I was also wondering if thinks like not enabling sintax highlining in vi, nor bash history search with page up/down and such are intentional or just nobody thought about it
<HymnToLife> spikeb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=63315
<unpofuori> maybe most people don't care, but still that are the little thinks that make the difference
<spikeb> HymnToLife: that does not excuse your behavior
<spikeb> either be helpful, or shut up
<unpofuori> it's quite annoying if you have to change a lot of such little things every time you install kubuntu somewhere
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> unpofuori: the first thing i have to do anytime i install kubuntu anywhere is change it so it looks and acts like ubuntu (gnome)
<unpofuori> :)
<unpofuori> well, of course everybody likes different things, but I can't imagine why you shouldn't want syntax highlighting in vim for example
* spikeb nods
<spikeb> i wonder if somebody who didnt know about syntax highlighting would freak out about having it there, though
<spikeb> perhaps that is the reasoning
<johannes__> hi guys
<johannes__> i am looking for a mobile that could easily synchronised with kdes kontact
<spikeb> johannes__: so basically you want a list of well supported mobiles, correct?
<johannes__> spikeb well
<johannes__> yes does it depend rather upon the menu (nokia, sony) or more upon the specific hardware
<johannes__> well yes
<spikeb> http://tuxmobil.org/phones_linux.html
<goldenear> where is the theme manager in Kubuntu Dapper ?
<MetaMorfoziS>  not the same place?
<spikeb> the control panel/center
<khaije1> h3sp4wn: are you available for a question?
<goldenear> your mean the system-systings ?
<johannes__> spikeb thank you
<h3sp4wn> khaije1: yes
<spikeb> goldenear: yeah check there
<spikeb> johannes__: you're welcome
<khaije1> h3sp4wn: ty, i have a couple follow ups re: chroot
<khaije1> is there any reason i should *not* use hardlinks (for intentionaly shared resources) when constructing a functional chroot jail. it seems like hardlinks would be easier to setup & maintain
<goldenear> spikeb: Can't find it there. I'm looking for a way to save/restore a whole theme (colors+icones+QT style+win manager+etc ...)
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> i am trying to remember off the top of my head how things are in kde, heh
<spikeb> drawing a blank
<khaije1> h3sp4wn: also, if i create a new user named chroot_root and equip that with the permissions of root from within the jail, (so that there is no root account at all, but still privledge seperation) it seems like that should increase security, do you agree?
<h3sp4wn> khaije1: If the account is 0:0 the name of it is irrelevant
<khaije1> h3sp4wn: are you refering to the uid? chroot_root would *not be uid=0
<khaije1> h3sp4wn: one potential advantage of this is that if i needed multiple chroot's i could create a 'base image' that would contain the modified fs permissions and the necessary hardlinks.
<khaije1> i could then copy it to /var/chroot_1 /var/chroot_2 for each jail i needed to create w/o needing to edit the 'base image' or the overall system config greatly
<h3sp4wn> khaije1: That is an advantage but if anything ever changed the hardlink it would break all (including the host system)
<khaije1> h3sp4wn: why would it break the host? i thought the hardlink would not ever change except in total system rebuilds
<h3sp4wn> khaije1: If someone got into the chroot they could change files on the host system
<apol> does anybody know why does programs executed (throw minicli) with "kshell <command>" do execute faster than "<command>" alone?
<khaije1> h3sp4wn: isn't it necessary to share certain devices sometimes, for example to pipe sound out of a chroot?
<h3sp4wn> khaije1: you can just create them with mknod and it will work (never tried with sound though)
<khaije1> h3sp4wn: so to avoid that i could use hardlinks in the /etc/defaults/chroot_skel and then cp from there, rather than hardlink from there
<khaije1> stupid modem, h3sp4wn i may have missed yr response
<h3sp4wn> khaije: You could - you might want to look at the packages jailtool; makejail and jailer
<Shouryuu> Hello, I'm have a *slight* problem with my linux instalation... Everything goes fine, until it tries booting linux for the first time... It installs all sorts of modules, and once all that is done, my screen just goes dead bkacl, no HDD activyt whatsoever, nada..
<h3sp4wn> khaije: You can do that and it will be ok
<DjDarkman> hy ,i have kde 3.5.2 and i have no resolution option in the configure desktop window ,what should i do?
<DjDarkman> here take a look http://darkman.tx.hu/s/nores.png
<khaije1> h3sp4wn: which do you reccomend?
<khaije1> or rather i should say, do you think i should grab all of them
<DjDarkman> someone please help ,I have to change the refresh rate ,my eyes cant stand 60 Hz at 1024 resolution
<unpofuori> DjDarkman, did you try kmenu -> sistem settings -> display?
<DjDarkman> nope unpofuori ,because i don`t have any display in the system settings
<unpofuori> oh, you are using breezy and the extern kde repo a assume?
<DjDarkman> yes
<Shouryuu> anyone can give me a hand?
<unpofuori> maybe hardware->monitor ore something like that in the control center
<h3sp4wn> khaije1: I haven't used any of them - I just usually build statically from source for everything I need - but I am going to try makejail
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, any message that give a clue what may be going on?
<Shouryuu> Nope, none
<Shouryuu> nada, just a dark black screen.
<DjDarkman> i cant find it there
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, uhm that seems a X problem
<Shouryuu> Anyway to fix it =(
<khaije1> h3sp4wn: goodd recc' -- this looks amazing!
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, if it is an X problem you may try to edit xorg.conf using the vesa driver for the graphic card for instance
<khaije1> or at least a good place to start, i can see how this could potentialy get a little out of control...
<unpofuori> DjDarkman, it seems strange to me it is nowhere, anyway you can edit xorg.conf manually
<DjDarkman> I asked at #kde ,and they said for me to ask here wich package contains krandr ?
<Shouryuu> Upofuori Someone already advised me that, I tried but with no succes at all... The person who told me to try also spoke of "restricted ATI modules" but I didn't really understand what those were
<unpofuori> DjDarkman, are you sure you can't find it in kcontrol->peripherals->display ?
<DjDarkman> i cant find it nowhere
<unpofuori> DjDarkman, I don't know about krandr
<DjDarkman> and all this happend after i upgradeed to kde 3.5.2
<unpofuori> DjDarkman, that's where I have the option, it's the same version of kde 3.5.2
<unpofuori> DjDarkman, but I have dapper, so that may be the reason of the difference
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, I think he meant the proprietary drivers
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, xorg-driver-fglrx is the package
<Shouryuu> Yup I took a look at that and I got an answer saying it wasn't there...
<unpofuori> what do you mean?
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, you tried to install xorg-driver-fglrx?
<Shouryuu> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx returns "E:Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglrx"
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, you may need to add some repository
<Shouryuu> How would I do that ;S
<Shouryuu> I'm a linux "virgin" :P
<unpofuori> editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<h3sp4wn> khaije1: I have just thought of something your host system is 64 bit the whole point of using jail is to run a 32 bit app
<h3sp4wn> khaije1: chroot sorry
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, btw how did you get a linux terminal?
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, Ctrl+Alt+Fn?
<Shouryuu> I can get a linux terminal if I restart my computer and lauch it with grubs in the "recovery mode":
<unpofuori> ah ok
<unpofuori> type # nano /etc/sources.list
<unpofuori> sorry, /etc/apt/sources.list
<goldenear> I still can't find where's the KDE theme manager in Dapper :(
<Shouryuu> Aye
<goldenear> I've tryed apt-get insatall dekorator
<goldenear> but it doesn't work :(
<serp> how do I install kubuntu on an existing ubuntu installation?
<robotgeek> serp: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<serp> robotgeek: I did that... gnome still starts when I start X
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, tell me what you have after *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, or breezy it that's what you use
<Shouryuu> Breezy here :P
<robotgeek> serp: you need to select kde from session type
<richips> richi@h45h:~/Desktop/Documentos$ glxinfo
<richips> name of display: :0.0
<richips> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<richips> display: :0  screen: 0
<Shouryuu> uponfuori "Main restricted"
<richips> what does this message mean:?
<serp> robotgeek: how do I do that?
<richips> serp, in the login menu
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, add universe multiverse
<Shouryuu> unpofuori So I should have "Main restricted universe multiverse"?
<richips> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".... why is this happening?
<serp> richips: oh.. =) stupid of me
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, right that save and exit
<serp> thankx
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, that run apt-get update and try again
<unpofuori> *than
<Shouryuu> should I add it on the first line, with "deb http:...." or "deb-src http...."
<serp> how come it's so slow to make a big selection on the desktop?
<unpofuori> shachaf, deb-src don't really matter, its only used if you install the sources, what you will likely will never do
<richips> serp, you can hold ctrl while selecting
<unpofuori> s/shachaf/Shouryuu
<Shouryuu> ok :P
<serp> richips: but why is the selection square so slow?
<serp> have I configured something wrong?
<Shouryuu> unpofuori What should I try again? installing xorg-driver-fglrx?
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, exactly
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, don't forget to run apt-get update
<Shouryuu> Same problem "couldn't find package", apt-get update returned "Reading package lists... Done"
<unpofuori> :\
<unpofuori> maybe it has another name on breezy
<Shouryuu> and /etc/apt/sources.list has been properly edited =(
<unpofuori> try # apt-cache search fglrx
<Shouryuu> "xserver-xorg-driver-ati - X.Org X server -- ATI Drive /n Linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386 - Non-free Linux 2.6.12 modules on 386"
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, right, that must be the one
<Shouryuu> And what should I do with that?
<unpofuori> install it :)
<unpofuori> apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<Shouryuu> ahhh :P Bear with me :D
<Shouryuu> "Is already the newest version" =(
<unpofuori> I see now, that package contains the free drivers
<unpofuori> are you sure apt-get update went all right?
<Shouryuu> Don't tell me I have to buy the non-free one =(
<Shouryuu> Well it returned "Reading package lists... done"
<unpofuori> no, it's non-free as in speach
<nbdy> I'm trying to install the macromedia flashplayer plugin but the console close after hitting enter
<nbdy> any konqueror window is closed and I have installed the two font packages
<yalu> say, is kubuntu after installation still supposed to have a "Debian" folder in the kde menu?
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, would you mind pasting exactly what you have in your source.list
<samuli> yalu, it has pretty much everything you had in gnome.
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, you can skip the deb-src lines
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, and the cd line too
<samuli> but easy to take those off, isn't it.
<yalu> samuli: I am just asking because I am migrating from Debian but keeping my home directory
<samuli> yalu, right. Well it's normal.
<yalu> ok then
<Shouryuu> unpofuori That's going to be hard, since I'm not on the computer have problems :S
<samuli> it's just a menu where you can see all you installed apps (like you know already)
<samuli> your
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, I know, but I can't think of anythink else now
<yalu> actually I want to clean out these old files. they probably point to stuff that doesn't exist in the ubuntu installation anyway (like "Crossover" which I once tried)
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, you don't have to copy the comments too of course
<Shouryuu> unpofuori Ok, pasting it is :P
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, it may be enough to just past the line you edited before
<Shouryuu> "##Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<Shouryuu> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezu main restricted universe multiverse
<unpofuori> ok, it's still commented :P
<unpofuori> that was the problem
<unpofuori> remove the #
<Shouryuu> lol sorry
<unpofuori> :)
<Shouryuu> long list of errors, want them all?
<Shouryuu> http://pastebin.com/714029
<robieric> Hello
<robieric> nico?
<nico8481> hi
<macd> Shouryuu: want to paste me your sources.list file on pastebin as well?
<robieric>  My name is Eric
<robieric> Im new
<robieric> sort of
<Shouryuu> macd *all* of it :S ?
<nico8481> greetings Eric
<macd> its not that big :P
<robieric> what do you enjoy
<Shouryuu> Hehe, ok so what exactly do you want? Every word?
<macd> mainly all the lines that contain the repos
<Shouryuu> I'll just put it all...
<unpofuori> Shouryuu, do you have an internet connection in recovery mode?
<[Surge] > Can someone please e-mail me their /etc/init.d/postgresql script?
<[Surge] > I mean DCC.
<Tylerofl> i'm sure people have come in here before complaining about this problem, but...
<robieric_> yeah
<Tylerofl> in control center, it won't keep administrator mode
<Tylerofl> i click it, type the correct password, it goes blank, comes back, and i don't have access
<robieric_> EMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Lynoure> Tylerofl: asking for help or/and then reporting bugs works better than complaining
<Tylerofl> i was getting to that
<Tylerofl> does anyone know how to fix this?
<Shouryuu> macd http://pastebin.com/714049 weeeee
<Tylerofl> oh, found it
<Tylerofl> sudo kcontrol
<Tylerofl> (wasn't aware that you could open graphical interfaces from the terminal)
<macd> Shouryuu: looking now
<Lynoure> Tylerofl: It seems to keep the admin mode within an section, for me, not if I then go to another. SO I guess I don't have the same problem, so I cannot confirm it as being more common problem, sorry
<Tylerofl> Lynoure: thanks anyway
<macd> Shouryuu: Im not sure why your getting that error, everything looks fine to me, to make sure though I hae a idea, make sure theres no running instances of apt already, 'ps ax | grep apt'
<Lynoure> Tylerofl: Still work reporting a bug, possibly
<Lynoure> s/work/worth
<Shouryuu> macd How would I check for that?
<macd> issuing the command 'ps ax | grep apt' in konsole.
<uniq> shouryuu: i think yuour problem is that you need to update the apt database. 'sudo apt-get update'
<macd> uniq: I think it failed when he did that, refer to: http://pastebin.com/714029
<uniq> macd: i don't think apt would give that error for an update, upgrade or anything else would be logical.
<Shouryuu> Well it did =(
<macd> Shouryuu: try 'sudo apt-get update -f'
<Shouryuu> "6924 tty1    S+ 0:00 grep atp"
<uniq> shouryuu: would be helpful if you paste the commands you used too, not just the error.
<macd> ok, then its not running anywhere else.
<uniq> apt would give a lock error if something is locking dpkg.
<macd> yes, but Ive seen wierder things
<uniq> 'fuser -v /var/lib/dpkg/lock' would check that.
<Shouryuu> Macd running sudo apt-get update -f returns another tone of error, similar to the ones returned when running sudo apt-get update
<macd> uniq, what do you think of using dpkg to reconfigure apt?
<uniq> shouryuu: paste the error, with the command used.
<uniq> on pastebin.
<Shouryuu> Ok gimme a bit, there's a whole page of it :P
<macd> Shouryuu: are you typing or pasting that?
<macd> yeah typing...
<unpofuori> lol, poor Shouryuu...
<uniq> macd: don't know yet.. can't belive it's that.
<Shouryuu> hehe well I want this to work :P
<macd> you see the error, it looks like its having trouble reading/writing to /var/lib/apt
<Lynoure> digicam& web can be nicer than typing
<hastesaver> I came in late... is the error the one that says "dpkg: trying to overwrite X which is also in package Y?"
<macd> no
<uniq> http://pastebin.com/714029 - this is the error you get when you change sometihng in sources.list using apt-get for something, wihtout running apt-get update first.
<apol> does anybody know why does programs executed (throw minicli) with "kshell <command>" do execute faster than "<command>" alone?
<macd> but running apt-get update should have fixed that
<uniq> yes, that's where we are now, i need to know what apt-get update says when it fails. :)
<fatejudger> is there any way to import "Comma Seperated Values" files into KMail?
<uniq> fatejudger: like messages or contacts?
<uniq> for contacts you can.
<uniq> fatejudger: contacts can be imported from CSV.
<uniq> open address book, file -> import -> csv.
<Shouryuu> Weee http://pastebin.com/714077
<Shouryuu> Thanks for your help everyone btw :P
<macd> Shouryuu: do you have a network connection?
<uniq> shouryuu: you have nameserver problems, if you network connection is up.
<uniq> and you can safely drop the -f from now on :)
<Shouryuu> Dammmmn, my wireless network setting up failed on the install
<macd> my mistake, its a old habbit
<Shouryuu> I guess I should just plug myself to the router?
<macd> might help a lil bit
<Shouryuu> ok gimme a bit
<uniq> i have a pizza in the oven. good luck with apt-get update, it'll work when you get internet access :)
<Shouryuu> w000t cool thanks :P
<h3sp4wn> Shouryuu: there is new syntax for /etc/network/interfaces in dapper that deals with wpa-supplicant transparantly
<Shouryuu> Ok do i need to restart my computer after plugging my network cable?
<Shouryuu> Or some sort of setting to activate?
<Shouryuu> Or should it just magicaly work?
<Lynoure> No idea, I went the knetworkmanager way myself
<macd> Shouryuu: at the konsole type 'sudo ifup eth0'
<h3sp4wn> I would use knetworkmanager if it didn't depend on so much gnome stuff that I don't want and make my connection drop all the time
<Lynoure> h3sp4wn: for me it has't dropped my connection, but it is impatient and does not like slow access to kwallet (caused by me typing in the password showly, or even wrong once)
<Shouryuu> "Ignoring unkown interface eth0=eth0"
<fatejudger> is there a way to share files between multiple users without having to supply credentials?
<Shouryuu> Daammmn I have to go =(
<Shouryuu> Thanks for your help everyone, I'll come back some other day =D You're not getting rid of me that easily!
<Lejban> hi there, Im a gentoo user testing out kubuntu, have one problem: amarok wont play my mp3:s, kaffeine won't play my movies... but I have system sounds...
<gringo> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Lejban> thnx
<Lejban> that's just stupid ;)
<macd> well if stupid = staying legal then so be it :P
<Lejban> the please explain how gentoo(poratge) can pull in all codecs? I never got the difference
<Lejban> portage*
<spikeb> they don't care about legality :)
<Egnygnok> how do I add java support to kdevelop?
<Egnygnok> right now it only supports c++ and c
<spikeb> hmm
<Lejban> spikeb: hehe, seriusly, they do.
<spikeb> Lejban: no, they don't - the codecs are all provided in such a way that they can be sued off the 'net
<Lejban> huh, thats no good :/
<Lejban> btw that link didn't help me :/
<spikeb> actually, it's very convenient heh
<Lejban> I did add reps and stuff, but some debs didnt exist
<daveCB> why cant i play cds or dvds under kubuntu?
<hastesaver> daveCB, who says you can't? :p
<daveCB> welllllllllllll
<hastesaver> daveCB, have you read !restricted?
<daveCB> nope
<hastesaver> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<hastesaver> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<spikeb> hmm i never had to do that...
<nox-Hand> What is the Kubuntu equivilant of Limewire? I cannot find that in portage
<johannes__> who is experienced wit data synchronisation between mobile and kontact?
<spikeb> nox-Hand: frostwire
<spikeb> !frostwire
<nox-Hand> spikeb, Thanks. Is that good?
<hastesaver> frostwire isn't in the repos, right?
<spikeb>  frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network, which can be found at http://www.frostwire.com/ note: the file /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh in the 4.10.9 release is in dos format, and should be converted to 'nix format using dos2unix (install the sysutils package if you do not have this command)
<spikeb> nox-Hand: yes, it's a fork of limewire.
<nox-Hand> spikeb, Cheers.
<spikeb> you bet
<nox-Hand> E: Couldn't find package frostwire
<spikeb> not in the repos, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWireHowTo
<nox-Hand> spikeb, Okay, thanks
<hastesaver> nox-Hand, try "apt-cache search gnutella" if you want something from the repos (but I haven't tried any of them, so I don't know)
<nox-Hand> haakonn, Thanks =)
<omega--> Hello.
<nox-Hand> Hello
<omega--> I'm using Kubuntu Live in a VMPlayer session. And I can't seem to play mp3 files. Why not?
<nox-Hand> You have no MP3 codec.
<omega--> Why is it not included and how do I get it? :)
<Blissex> !restrictedformat
<ubotu> Blissex: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Blissex> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<nox-Hand> Kubuntu cannot be given with an MP3 codec, as it breaks copyright treaties, so they shall not let it be given away.
<Blissex> omega--: look at that link.
<gilster> hello can someone tell me how to install .kth theme files
<haakonn> nox-Hand:  ehm, you're welcome :)
<gilster> ?
<haakonn> nox-Hand:  not copyright, but patents
<gilster> i just installted dapper 6.06
<haakonn> mittens the kitten, how cute :)
<nox-Hand> haakonn, Okay then..
<nox-Hand> Bah, my easy_e17.sh script has stopped at...
<nox-Hand> U e17/proto/gfx_routines/op_mul/op_mul_pixel_mask_i386.c
<nox-Hand> >=[
<nox-Hand> Why can't mplayer be installed from portage on Kubuntu?
<omega--> If I install Kubuntu, will the packagemanager adept also run as root without asking for a password? If not, is it possible to make it remember the password?
<omega--> Is it possible to run programs as root without opening a terminal, su'ing to root and running the program that way?
<iNiku> omega--: alt-f2, then kdesu program
<nox-Hand> omega--, not AFAIK, but there should be some way, I guess..
<johannes__> hi
<johannes__> who is into sync kaddressbook with ipod nano?
<johannes__> via gtkpod?
<daveCB> im not able to play cds on kubuntu...kde can read the cds data but theres no audio.tried to configure the soundcard but doesn t work too! can anyone tell me what is the problem (btw it all works great under gnome)
<nox-Hand> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<nox-Hand> 0_o....
<omega--> iNiku, is it not possible to make a sort of submenu item on every icon that says "Run as root"
<hastesaver> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<apol> nox-Hand: you need multiverse
<omega--> Like an action?
<iNiku> omega--: hmm, dunno.
<daveCB> im not able to play cds on kubuntu...kde can read the cds data but theres no audio.tried to configure the soundcard but doesn t work too! can anyone tell me what is the problem (btw it all works great under gnome)
<omega--> Ok. Thanks for the help.
<nox-Hand> apol, Thanks =)
<daveCB> =|
<daveCB> anyone...?
<daveCB> =(((
<apol> :)
<daveCB> :|
<daveCB> helppppppppp
<nox-Hand> daveCB, You DO have the correct plugins yeah?
<daveCB> lol
<nox-Hand> Like...the codecs etc..
<daveCB> well yeah
<hastesaver> daveCB, what are you trying to play it with?
<daveCB> with everything
<hastesaver> daveCB, try trying a different app
<daveCB> bmp
<daveCB> xmms
<daveCB> amarok
<daveCB> kscd
<apol> daveCB: try kaffeine
<daveCB> nothing works
<daveCB> doesnt work too apol
<johannes__> who is into sync kaddressbook with ipod nano?via gtkpod?
<hastesaver> daveCB, can you play other music files (not CDs)  ?
<hastesaver> johannes__, are you sure it's even possible? I'd be interested too :)
<nox-Hand> daveCB, Is this a regular CD or an MP3 CD?
<apol> daveCB: what kind of error do these programs tell you?
<daveCB> Could not get/set settings from/on resource. >>> this hapenned with kaffeine
<daveCB> nox-Hand,  regular cds
<nox-Hand> daveCB, Then the main question, can you listen to music locally?
<nox-Hand> ( that is on your PC already )
<johannes__> hastesaver it says here in gtkpod there are scripts included
<johannes__> it should work
<daveCB> weird i think i cant listen to mp3s too
<daveCB> just a sec
<hastesaver> johannes__, I think it says you _can_ include scripts for those functions... anyway, if you do manage to get it working, please tell me too :)
<daveCB> naaa not even mp3s
<johannes__> /usr/local/share/gtkpod/scripts/
<johannes__> look there
<unpofuori> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<daveCB> nox-Hand, guess not but system sounds (kde sounds etc) work well
<johannes__> have you latest version?
<unpofuori> daveCB, you did taht right
<unpofuori> *that
<unpofuori> ?
<daveCB> unpofuori, did what?
<daveCB> (sorrY)
<daveCB> awwwwwwwwww
<unpofuori> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats <-- follow this
<daveCB> just a sec
<omega--> Just curious...
<unpofuori> actually i'm not sure that's necessary for cd playing
<apol> unpofuori: this is for mp3, and I think daveCB is talking about audiocd's
<omega--> In which country is an mp3 illegal?
<nox-Hand> daveCB, -_-? No idea
<hastesaver> johannes__, I have the latest version available in the repos (gtkpod version 0.99.2)
<nox-Hand> omega--, I think the main thing is, that if you don't own Windows or something, you can be breaking patents some places or somehting
<daveCB> nox-Hand,  i cant play cds , dvds or mp3s :S
<omega--> own windows?
<daveCB> installed gstreamer too
<unpofuori> daveCB, can you play wave files at least?
<daveCB> lemme see
<omega--> But you need to install gstreamer-mad to be able to play mp3s. How does that relate to windows?
<apol> omega--: is not illegal, but its restricted because of fraunhoffer codec use
<johannes__> i use 0.99.2
<hastesaver> daveCB, and you can play all of these in Gnome, you say?
<omega--> Oh so you have to pirate the codec?
<apol> gstreamer's mad is a free software implementation
<apol> no
<gilster> i am a noob
<hastesaver> johannes__, there is no gtkpod in /usr/local/share/ for me
<omega--> So why isn't it included if it's a free software implementation?
<gilster> will someone help me with control center
<apol> its free for gstreamer 0.10 I think
<apol> but not in older versions
<johannes__> in 0.99.4 ist says hastesaver: Have a look at the scripts provided in '/usr/local/share/gtkpod/scripts/'. If you write a new script, please send it to jcsjcs at users.sourceforge.net for inclusion into the next release.
<daveCB> apol
<daveCB> na not even wav
<daveCB> :|
<hastesaver> johannes__, oh, it's there in /usr/share/gtkpod/scripts/sync-kaddressbook.sh, you're right
<daveCB> but...kde sounds work!
<apol> daveCB: lets see
<omega--> The wiki clearly says gstreamer0.8-mad. Will future versions of (k)ubuntu come with mp3 support?
<hastesaver> daveCB, can you play of them in Gnome?
<johannes__> hastesaver can you try it out? i do not get it working
<daveCB> hastesaver,  yeap
<apol> daveCB: try accessing to the cd from media:/ into konqi
<gilster> will someone please help me with control center
<gilster> ?
<johannes__> gilster what you need?
<daveCB> im there!
<apol> hmmm
<gilster> thanks johannes....
<johannes__> daveCB did it work?
<gilster>  i just installed kubuntu 6.0.6 dapper....can yuo please tell me where the control center is
<gilster> ?
<gilster> do i need to add that ?
<daveCB> johannes__,  what ?
<johannes__> daveCB sry i thought you were refering to gtkpod
<omega--> apol, so you're saying that the mp3 support in gstreamer0.8 is illegal and therefor not included in (k)ubuntu?
<johannes__> gilster sry i still have breezy
<apol> omega--: IT IS NOT ILLEGAL
<omega--> Thus, in order to play mp3s you need to pirate the codec?
<daveCB> apol, any new ideas?
<gilster> where is the theme manager
<apol> omega--: it is non free I think, for more information you can google it, I read some of it some time ago
<apol> daveCB: it works for me, i've tried it now
<omega--> I don't understand then. If it's not illegal, then why do I have to download the codec and why does the wiki say it's illegal in some countries?
<johannes__> gilster try in terminal kcontrol then hit enter for the control center
<daveCB> apol, what works?
<apol> daveCB: I haven't installed anything for it
<apol> daveCB: yes, perfectly
<daveCB> its weird :|
<apol> daveCB: painless, :P
<daveCB> it all works well under gnome
<apol> daveCB: this is more strange... xD
<apol> daveCB: what program did you use from gnome?
<gilster> thank you Johannes
<johannes__> you are welcome
<hastesaver2> johannes__, what was the program you wanted to sync from?
<johannes__> kaddressbook, korganizer,knotes hastesaver2
<hastesaver2> johannes__, yeah, it worked
<johannes__> what exactly did you paste in preferences synchronization? hastesaver2
<hastesaver2> johannes__, did you give the paths to those scripts in place provided?
<hastesaver2> In Edit->Preferences, Tools Tab, "Contacts sync command" entry: /usr/share/gtkpod/scripts/sync-kaddressbook.sh
<hastesaver2> johannes__, etc
<johannes__> i tried but not sure if the right path which ? hastesaver2? from the command which
<johannes__> just did sync-kaddressbook hastesaver2
<xk> oi
<johannes__> stupid me
<hastesaver2> johannes__, sync-kaddressbook won't work unless you have /usr/share/gtkpod/scripts in your path :)
<johannes__> hastesaver2 is the end sh necessary?
<hastesaver2> johannes__, yes
<hastesaver2> johannes__, just click "Browse", browse to that file, and click on it :)
<johannes__> yes i did thx
<hastesaver2> johannes__, hope it works. I've got to sleep now, it's 2:38 here :)
<johannes__> jup bye
<nox-Hand> Laters
<omega--> Why doesn't the KDE menu update when I install new programs with adept?
<apol> omega--: because it isn't notified for it...
<apol> if you think its nice to have you can report it as a wish or something
<apol> i don't think it is very useful
<spikeb> um
<spikeb> it should be notified for it
<spikeb> that's a bug, not a wish
<apol> it would be easy to implement I think
<spikeb> it's already implemented, both kde and gnome have had it for a long time.
<apol> ops
<apol> I didn't know it
<johannes__>  i do not get gtkpod with the snyc scripts and kaddressbook to work
<linkinrcs> lu
<niru> kubuntu with lg t1 express dual, anyone tried it?
<mindspin> !tell me about mp3
<apol> niru: what are you talking about?
<apol> mindspin: what do you need? :S
<mindspin> i just wanted ubotu to tell me in private about mp3 enabling for pasting it in #kubuntu-de
<niru> apol: laptop lg t1 express dual
<apol> niru: look at linux-laptop.net
<apol> mindspin: over gstreamer or xine or what?
<mindspin> its just about the repos
<apol> you need multiverse
<mindspin> someone asked "wihch packages do I have to install to listen mp3 with amarok
<apol> I see
<apol> over xine
<apol> need to install libxine-extracodecs
<mindspin> I can play mp3s i miss the bot over there
<niru> apol: thx but no lg's there :/
<apol> :S
<apol> mindspin: try with libxine-extracodecs
<apol> mindspin: was enough for me
<mindspin> apol I'm fine
<apol> mindspin: that's good... -.-
<mindspin> and so is the person who asked originally in #kubuntu-de ;-)
<mindspin> thanks anyway
<apol> mindspin: so tell him about that
<mindspin> I did already
<apol> :) fine
#kubuntu 2006-05-18
<neoncode> Can you get surround sound on kubuntu? with a supporting sound card?
<crimsun> neoncode: yes.
<slow-motion> n8
<neoncode> crimsun: How?
<crimsun> neoncode: if you're using a xine-based player, just choose that option in the sound prefs
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> is it possible to have 2 programs playing sound at the same time?
<Blissex> vinboy: yes.
<vinboy> Blissex: wat settings or app do I have to use to allows tat?
<Blissex> vinboy: the ''sharing'' and ''OSS'' sections of this page: http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2 and the ''app config'' section too.
<vinboy> thanks alot Blissex
<vinboy> by the way
<vinboy> isn't KDE use ALSA instead of OSS?
<yalu> anyone a clue on how to configure printing in kubuntu dapper drake. I set "Browsing On" in /etc/cups/cups.d/browse.conf and I would expect the laserjet attached to my server to show up in cups
<Blissex> vinboy: some apps are OSS only, like various web plugins and games.
<vinboy> ic
<DHQ> hey i am new to kubuntu just installed it now so can anyone help me settin the wifi up
<shawn> Is there a way to color manage my monitor with my spider in kubuntu?
<DHQ> as i have a wireless acces point to connect to internet
<DrBair> anyone out there use Keep for backups?
* khaije1 waves hi
<eimajenthat> howdy, I'm using th Kubuntu liveCD and I'm having a little trouble accessing my hard drive where my regular linux installation resides
<eimajenthat> I get an error, le em see if I can find it
<eimajenthat> says: can't find /dev/hda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<eimajenthat> now I sorta know what that means, but I don't understand why it is
<khaije1> eimajenthat: if you open konqueror and go to media:/ do you see the partition there?
<eimajenthat> yes
<eimajenthat> it calls it 53G or something to that effect
<eimajenthat> I click on it and get that error
<eimajenthat> it shows unmounted, and then tries to mount
<eimajenthat> and then I get the error
<khaije1> eimajenthat: you'll need to edit your /etc/fstab to let the system know what to do with it
<khaije1> so you would need to add a line that would look somethign like this at the end of the file....
<eimajenthat> I thought the liveCD magicated it
<eimajenthat> is this a malfunction, or is that just not a feature built into this liveCD?
<khaije1> eimajenthat: i think it does sometimes, you just need to add this to the end of /etc/fstab to garuntee it will work     /dev/hda2   /mnt/my_drive  auto users,rw
<eimajenthat> livable
<khaije1> that should get you working, you can get extra info w/ 'man mount' if yr interested
<eimajenthat> yeah, I've done a little of that
<khaije1> does that do the trick?
<eimajenthat> but Ubuntu's usually more polished, so I wondered
<khaije1> you may have to do it each time (can't remember) but it's very easy to remember
<khaije1> 'mount -o users,rw /dev/hda2 /mnt/my_drive' works too
<khaije1> eimajenthat: i know what you mean, i wish i had a live cd here to play w/
<eimajenthat> yeah, I mounted it, it's fine now
<eimajenthat> I want to see linux take over the world, and I see Ubuntu doing a lot of what I think needs doing, frequently before I figure out it needs doing
<eimajenthat> this is something they might oughta work on, although it probably doesn't matter once you install
<eimajenthat> have you used Ubuntu and Kubuntu extensively?  which is faster, in general?
<eimajenthat> I know below the superficial level they're pretty much identical, but the superficial stuff eats the ram
<khaije1> i agree with Linus about kde and gnome
<khaije1> though I think gnome is perfect for some people, just not me
<eimajenthat> I installed Xubuntu on my laptop and was quite disappointed speedwise, on other fronts it's quite nice, but it was not the "lite" sys I'd hoped for
<eimajenthat> I know Linus prefers KDE
<eimajenthat> I think because it's mroe tweakable
<eimajenthat> that's about all I've heard from him on the subject
<eimajenthat> I like Gnome well enough.  If you play with the settings, you can make either one look like the other
<khaije1> well he said gnome was brain dead, and that the idea of 'treating yuor users like idiots is like a disease, at least say your lazy" i don't go quite that far
<khaije1> eimajenthat: true, but i prefer kde over mac osx for the same reasons
<eimajenthat> OSX is pretty rigid
<eimajenthat> you can't change much
<francolq_> hello. I have changed my monitor but I can't find where select a new monito configuration in my Kubuntu Breezy. Any idea?
<eimajenthat> but you start with a really great setup
<eimajenthat> ooh, I might!
<eimajenthat> I think I saw that config, I'm using Dapper, but it might be the same
<eimajenthat> hold on, lemme check
<eimajenthat> in Dapper, you go to System Settings, and then there's a Display section under Hardware
<eimajenthat> khaije1: I like OS X a lot, but I'm getting close to liking KDE better
<eimajenthat> khaije1: I like amaroK better than iTunes, which is saying something, because I loved iTunes
<eimajenthat> I like the Dock better than the Taskbar, but I've found ways around this issue
<eimajenthat> there's a tool called Kompose for KDE that's really neat
<eimajenthat> does OSX's Expose tricks
<eimajenthat> I like the collection of KDE apps, Kaffeine blows Quicktime player away
<bsfdg> hi guys
<bsfdg> which kde library can i uninstall to force all of kde to uninstall?
<Seantater> bsfdg: untilstall kdelibs
<bsfdg> danke
<eimajenthat> Isn't there a Kubuntu-Desktop package or something like that?
<bsfdg> thats a metapackage
<bsfdg> it removes nothing
<eimajenthat> oh, hrm
<steveire> I've found that removing a package doesn't remove the packages it depends on
<eimajenthat> listen to Seantater
<Seantater> bsfdg: have you had a bad experience with KDE?
<eimajenthat> he knows more than me
<eimajenthat> obviously
<Seantater> eimajenthat: that can change
<bsfdg> steveire, no but removing a package everything else depends on does
<bsfdg> Seantater, nope i love kde, this stupid ubuntu instal ended up installing kde stuff as well
<bsfdg> i just want gnome on here
<eimajenthat> is it a clean install?
<Seantater> bsfdg: okay -- just wanted to  make sure you didn't give up on it just becasue of __..
<steveire> yeah, but I installed a package. adept installed a total of four packages. I then decided I didn't want it, told adept to remove it, and it just removed the package, it;s corresponding data package, but left 2 wxwidgets packages which I don't need now
<eimajenthat> isn't there a remove completely option?
<bsfdg> seaLne, naw.  infact i wish the kde project and gnome would work together.  both projects have a heck of a lot of overlap
<steveire> I wonder how many other libraries I have like that...
<bsfdg> and a ton of damn god devs
<Seantater> steveire: I think some package managers have an option to remove stuff like that when you don't need it
<steveire> hmmm
<steveire> I'll have a look through adept settings
<Seantater> steveire: but most times they run into probmels
<Seantater> steveire: not adept -- lower doen, like apt-get, rpm, etc
<steveire> hmmm
<eimajenthat> adept will let you request purging
<Seantater> steveire: adept can't do stuff like that because it's an extension of apt, etc.. Apt just doesn't do that
<Seantater> eimajenthat: true, but that's does not remove the unneeded dependancies
<eimajenthat> bummer
<Seantater> eimajenthat: that just means it removes the configuration files also
<Seantater> eimajenthat: although that can also save space
<steveire> that will be tomorrows research
<steveire> are the config files removed too with your apt-get method?
<Seantater> but unless you don;t have space for them, I don;t see why stuff like wxwidgets makes any difference
<eimajenthat> isn't there an APT command for removing orphaned packages?
<bsfdg> no, thats deb-orphan
<eimajenthat> is that a separate app from apt-get?
<bsfdg> everything is a separate ap
<eimajenthat> or, a separate package I guess I mean
<bsfdg> every single command is an application
<bsfdg> every app is a separate package too
<Seantater> bsfdg: not /every/ command..
<eimajenthat> you sure about that one?
<eimajenthat> ah, k
<bsfdg> positive
<Seantater> bsfdg: several commands can be in one package/app
<bsfdg> your a noob, for your needs, that is a factually correct answer
<bsfdg> tho in detail there are certain deviations
<bsfdg> :)
<Seantater> bsfdg: true
<bsfdg> Seantater, *nod*
<Seantater> brb
<steveire> I don't have a specific problem with wxwidgets, just with possible multiple orphaned packages that I don't know about
<khaije1> steveire: i agree
<eimajenthat> Well, can you deb-orphan them away?
<eimajenthat> I think I'm a step above a noob
<eimajenthat> maybe not two steps, but definitely one
<stoft> running dapper, where in the physical fs is "media:/"?
<DrBair> stoft: /media
<stoft> DrBair: and if I want to reference the logical volume name (the one found on desktop/in konqueror) instead of the device name in /dev?
<DrBair> stoft: I guess that would probably be a kded thing. I doubt there is an option to change that behavior though
<DrBair> stoft: one option would be to write a udev rule to give that device a special node name
<DrBair> stoft: or simply do a symlink, but thats kind of ghetto
<stoft> especially since a symlink will "break" if I load the usb externals in a different order... :(
<DrBair> exactly
<DrBair> stoft: with the udev rule you can make the device always show up as the same device node which would fix that problem
<stoft> thnx for the input though, been looking at udev rules a bit, but would be slick if there was an easier way of solving it. not all volumes have simple to decipher characteristics
<stoft> hmm, know of any small app that reads volume information (more exactly, the label)?
<stoft> udevinfo doesn't seem to return it, but udev-rules can wrap other apps it seems, then all I have to do is give each volume a unique name.
<stoft> fat32 labels to be specific...
* stoft wanders off to see what he can find...
<DrBair> stoft: actually it seems to be more hal that determines where the thing gets mounted
<stoft> ok, thnx, something to read up on in other words. :)
<stoft> yep, seems to be what I'm looking for, thnx
<julian> hola
<ingrato> hi
<ingrato> I'm trying to install kubuntu 6.06 beta 2, but I don't see an option to format the partition using reiserfs
<ingrato> is it possible to do?
<Hobbsee> ingrato: it should be...
<ingrato> any ideas how?
<Hobbsee> via manual partitioning
<Hobbsee> i think
<ingrato> ok, does it come with the reiserfs utilities?
<ingrato> yeah it does
<ingrato> ok, i'll do it manually, I was trying to use QTParted
<ingrato> I guess it's a QTParted feature (or lack of)
<eimajenthat> what's wrong with ext3?
<goldenear> did anybody try to use lm-sensors with Dapper ?
<Seantater> ping
<steveire> pong
<steveire> nn
<robotgeek> Seantater: pongish
<Frox> I'm having an issue with an install. Anyone have a minute to help?
<Ahmuck> ask away
<Frox> Just did an install and on boot it's telling me /dev/hda1 does not exist.
<Frox> The only thing I could find int he forum is to disable USB devices... didn't work
<Frox> I tried letting the installer partition, I partitioned manually, I used GParted and QT parted from live CDs and none of that worked
<Ahmuck> work before with other os ?
<Frox> Yeah. Win2k was working fine before.
<Frox> It's strange that the Ubuntu liveCD won't recognize the drive unless I format it first, then mount
<Ahmuck> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/32123
<Ahmuck> dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.15-19-k7 fixed it for me.
<Ahmuck> Asus A7V8X motherboard.
<Frox> Well, I didn't upgrade to Dapper, but I'll give it a go.
<Frox> Thanks
<ab_> hello everyone
<ab_> can anyone help me with a locales error i'm getting?
<goldenear> I'll need help with Xgl
<goldenear> could somebody help me please ?
<Hobbsee> !+xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<goldenear> Hobbsee: all the tutorials an HOWTOs I read are for gnome ...
<goldenear> I would like to try Xgl with kde :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee has no idea, not having tried
<noiesmo> goldenear, check out http://compiz.net
<goldenear> the issue is that compiz --replace remove the default window manager but doesn't start a new one ;(
<noiesmo> you need to use gnome-window-decorator even for kde with compiz xgl set up
<noiesmo> goldenear, check the compiz site howtos for kde xgl compiz
<Ahmuck> heh, plone says it conflicts with plone2, however i do not see a plone2 in the adept list
<vanRijn> anyone using kubuntu  on a powerpc machine?
<spikeb> i have. am not currently.
<stevekl> You still can't write to NTFS partitions, right?
<Hobbsee> stevekl: yes
<Hobbsee> well, i'ts risky...
<Hobbsee> captive-fs apparently lets you
<stevekl> hm
<stevekl> interesting
<vanRijn> hm
<vanRijn> how dangerous is it to write to HFS+ partitions?
<vanRijn> i.e. if someone... let's call him vanRijn... had an HFS+-formatted iPod nano and he wanted to write to it from Linux... would that be bad?  =;)
<vanRijn> hypothetically-speaking, of course
<Hobbsee> hehe.  got no idea
<spikeb> well
<spikeb> vanRijn: i've done it without anything being destroyed
<spikeb> vanRijn: but i recommend formatting the ipod for windows and using that
<spikeb> er, using that fs
<vanRijn> spikeb: *nod*  DOesn't FAT32 allow significantly less storage to be used though?
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> im not sure, to be honest
<vanRijn> spikeb: i.e. I thought that HFS+ allowed for more data to actually be stored on the 1.8G drive
<vanRijn> hm
* vanRijn looks
<khaije1> it's more a limit of individual file sizes
<khaije1> nothing about 10 or 20 gbs
<khaije1> (can't remember which, looking up)
<khaije1> volume limit for fat 32 is 2TiB
<vanRijn> well, I have a 2G iPod nano, which stores ~ 1.8G, but I don't know whether the cluster sizes/etc. make that much of a difference between HFS+ and FAT32 so that I'd care one way or the other
<khaije1> but individual file maximum is 4GiB
<spikeb> im not sure either
<spikeb> one way to find out would be to try it, i guess
<OpenSorce> I bet you guys get a CRAP load of newbs in here!
<spikeb> well that's what the place is for
<OpenSorce> Ok, question: Using either adept or apt I try to install winesetuptk and it wants to uninstall wine
<OpenSorce> does this make sense?
* spikeb ponders
<spikeb> not to me
<OpenSorce> Now don't think I'm lazy.....I'm testing Kubuntu for an upcoming article and doing everything like a coppertop would.....
<OpenSorce> In this case I only tried it with apt to see if it was an adept bug......any ideas?
<spikeb> well, one would be to try it and see what happens
<CheeseBurgerMan> Download the deb manually and install?
<khaije1> CheeseBurgerMan! I love you!
* khaije1 is too hungry for his own good
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's nice...
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<OpenSorce> I did.....it left me xwine which seems to not work at all....unless you want to play "winesweeper" :-)
<spikeb> that's bizarre
<spikeb> heh
<CheeseBurgerMan> I type in 'wine nameofprogram.exe' -- pretty simple. :P
<OpenSorce> I mean it gives me what would be a kewl interface I give it a winders app to run and....nada
<spikeb> i can't really help, on a PPC machine myself
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, I've tried xwine. It really does suck.
<OpenSorce> CheeseBurgerMan: yeah me too......but again....doing it like a newb, trying to see if this really is as user friendly as it claims to be...
<spikeb> sounds like a retarded package
<CheeseBurgerMan> I still don't see the problem with 'wine program.exe', it's very simple.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Of you could just wine to run .exe by default.
<CheeseBurgerMan> or*
<spikeb> wine should be set up like that after installation by the package, in my opinion
<spikeb> OpenSorce: no it is not
<CheeseBurgerMan> Maybe, I'm on amd64, so my wine install isn't just the 'dpkg -i wine.deb'
<OpenSorce> spikeb: yeah IMHO any *nix that really wants to capture some Windows marketshare should AT LEAST play an mp3 out of the box :-/
<spikeb> OpenSorce: not gonna happen on free projects though, until the mp3 patent expires
<spikeb> OpenSorce: which is next year i think!
<OpenSorce> spikeb: schweet.....I'll research that
<spikeb> i remember reading either 07 or 09 as expiration date.
<spikeb> OpenSorce: there is something called easyubuntu, that helps with that kind of thing.
<spikeb> OpenSorce: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<OpenSorce> ok, now I don't know much about Wine and it's affect on NTFS.....is it gonna fry this XP install I have to use Wine on it?
<spikeb> no, shouldn't touch anything
<CheeseBurgerMan> Shouldn't, but I've never bothered with Wine on Windows (for obvious reasons)
<OpenSorce> spikeb: even if I install something on it?
<spikeb> that im not sure about
<OpenSorce> Not that I really care.....if it wasn't for MxO I'd never boot to windows
<OpenSorce> chee: yeah I'm with you there
<OpenSorce> stupid nick complete
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe
<spikeb> woah, easy ubuntu supports my arch now
<OpenSorce> ok guys....for the record should this be considered the "official" live support venue for Kubuntu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> spikeb: Great isn't it? I may have to see just how easy it is now (Just did a reinstall, by the time I found it, I'd already done all of that)
<spikeb> OpenSorce: yeah
<spikeb> CheeseBurgerMan: yeah it's pretty nice, supports all three official arches too :)
<Hobbsee> OpenSorce: ah...yeah...
<OpenSorce> You guys are extremely nice for *nix guys talking to windoozers....is everyone here like that?
<spikeb> OpenSorce: if they're not, they tend not to last long here. we have a code of conduct.
<Hobbsee> OpenSorce: you can read ntfs, not write to it...wine follows that same rule
<OpenSorce> try #linux on the UnderNet sometime *shudders*
<CheeseBurgerMan> OpenSorce: Except for the occasional jerk. ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hobbsee: Even wine on Windows? ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Although I'm confused why there'd be a wine on windows.
<lwizardl> hi
<Hobbsee> why would you have wine on windows?
<spikeb> OpenSorce: all the *ubuntu communities follow the code of conduct, that makes a major difference.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I have no idea.
<OpenSorce> excellent, you guys rock....Spikeb I'm gonna have a look at http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ and include it in my article......www.freelink.cx on June 1 is when it's published....any official quotes?
* spikeb isn't official, so no
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hobbsee: I guess so you can test it without needing to install Linux
<lwizardl> can someone help me with linking to a application i'm trying to get a java app to work
* Hobbsee wonders if users can make quotes
<OpenSorce> lol, kewl
<CheeseBurgerMan> OpenSorce: Just an end user here, no one official. ;)
<Hobbsee> then again, i suppose the devs, even unpaid can...
<OpenSorce> that's kewl.....we're all end users of one sort or another :-)
<Hobbsee> :P
<spikeb> the devs can, yes.
<OpenSorce> Hobbsee: lol
<Hobbsee> spikeb: even the unpaid ones?
<OpenSorce> btw......I've crashed Kubuntu twice clicking "Full Upgrade" in Adept.....I'm gonna warn folks away from that
<spikeb> Hobbsee: yes. it's a community project, despite canonical
<Hobbsee> true...
<spikeb> easyubuntu seems broken. bah.
<CheeseBurgerMan> OpenSorce: Really? Wow. Did it do the same thing using 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<Hobbsee> OpenSorce: really?  mornfall would love to know about that, when he comes back
<CheeseBurgerMan> Out of curiosity, what does mornfall do?
<spikeb> sounds like he's the adept man
<OpenSorce> CheeseBurgerMan: (Nick complete BETTER work this time!) no, still doing everything like a windows refugee would ;-)
<Hobbsee> CheeseBurgerMan: he makes adept :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, then I agree with you. ;)
<Hobbsee> go on pbuilder - create!  and dont error out this time!
<OpenSorce> actually, "crash" is a harsh word.......X ceases to function.....which leaves a windows user dead in the water...
<Hobbsee> ack
<Hobbsee> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<Hobbsee> might help :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, the CLI was very helpful when I had kdesktop, kicker, and kwin all crash. :o
<CheeseBurgerMan> That sucked. ;)
<OpenSorce> lwizardl: sorry, I was talking too much......I think they missed your question
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, I missed it, sorry.
* spikeb is waiting for kubuntu to be equal to ubuntu before considering its use anywhere in his domain :)
<bleaked> what package is alsaconf in?  or is it alsa-conf?  either way, alsa-base and alsa-base did not install it.
<Hobbsee> bleaked: alsa-utils maybe?
<VideoToaster> Hey everybody, I installed Kaffeine 0.8.1 today, but now the player freezes whenever I try to play an audio CD with it.  Any ideas?
<OpenSorce> spikeb: yeah I found I liked Ubuntu better but in our tests Windows Users (ran out of pun names :-P) respond MUCH better to KDE than Gnome
<CheeseBurgerMan> lwizardl: Try right click where you want the link, go to "Create New", and then "Link to Application..."?
<spikeb> OpenSorce: yeah
<spikeb> OpenSorce: i dont even LIKE kde, but my sister does. :)
<bleaked> Hobbsee. nope, still nothing.
<VideoToaster> bleaked:  I don't think Ubuntu packages alsaconf at all...
* CheeseBurgerMan doesn't like Gnome. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Feels a bit limited to me.
<spikeb> hey Hobbsee are you a dev?
<CheeseBurgerMan> But, anyway. :P
<spikeb> Hobbsee: or anyone important?
<Hobbsee> spikeb: in a manner of speaking...
<bleaked> VideoToaster. hrm..well then, how is one expected to point alsa and the mixer to the correct device?
<spikeb> Hobbsee: may i message you about something i have kicking around in my head?
<Hobbsee> spikeb: sure
<spikeb> thank you.
* Hobbsee does not exist
<OpenSorce> They *might* consider making desktop links to smb:// and media:// it gives a pretty good alternative to "My Computer" and "My Network Places"
<OpenSorce> ok ok.....I keep saying goodbye then rambling.....good night guys :-)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, my updates are now done, so I'll be rebooting now.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Adios, OpenSorce
<Hobbsee> spikeb: does the fact that i'm building my pbuilder again, to do more bug fixes count?
<VideoToaster> bleaked:  I don't know, but I had to download it separately from this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156975
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: yes, it does
<Hobbsee> oh good
<VideoToaster> bleaked:  That work?
<bleaked> VideoToaster. yes, thank you sir :D
<spikeb> wb OpenSorce
<OpenSorce> ok, yeah I'm back :-) Um......if I click "Install" on winesetuptk it sets wine to remove....if I go back and select install on wine again.....it locks up adept.....odd huh?
<OpenSorce> spikeb: ty :-)
<khaije1>  i just got the idea of a century, we should start a band called the html's and each song on our album can be different return codes, who's w/ me?
<OpenSorce> khaije1: lol
<khaije1> track four-oh-one could be about a lost connection or soemthing
<CheeseBurgerMan> '404: File not Found' would be an excellent song title
<khaije1> 501 would be about getting it on, cuz sex sells
<khaije1> :-)
<OpenSorce> hmmm.....still very odd.....does adept have a verbose mode? When I try to install wine-dev it wants to remove winesetuptk too
<khaije1> we're gonna be rich, nobody patent this ok? ok ;-)
* OpenSorce registers thehtmlband.com at godaddy.com.....*evil laugh*
<OpenSorce> libwine has the same affect
<khaije1> lol-asaurus_rex!
<OpenSorce> hehe....installing wine uninstalls wine-doc
<OpenSorce> am I getting boring yet? :-)
<bleaked> OpenSorce. don't you think godaddy has become a little overpriced?
<bleaked> i mean, it _was_ the cheapest for a while..but now there are quite a few other, cheaper, registrars
<OpenSorce> yeah I do.....I really do.....but they have fairly decent hosting and I've been with them forever
<OpenSorce> Chris_Tucker should really have a quit message like "Do you understand the words that are coming outta my mouth?!?"
<OpenSorce> ok ok...I cheated......I added the multi/universe repositories......I wonder if THAT's the issue?
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> i use multi/uni too
<OpenSorce> spikeb: you use Kubuntu too yes?
<spikeb> OpenSorce: actually i use ubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> Doesn't everybody use multi/uni? ;)
<bleaked> eh..so i've ditched arts for alsa/dmix.  this has worked flawlessly for months..but recently i did an upgrade, and now my onboard soundcard is selected and i cannot find where to choose my pci soundcard.  running alsaconf did not fix things.  any ideas?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Same repos though.
<spikeb> OpenSorce: i'm just interested in kubuntu for some of my users
<claydoh> winesetuptk is for older wine versions iirc
<claydoh> not really needed anymore
<OpenSorce> ahh....
<OpenSorce> a bit of clarity :-)
<claydoh> wine automatically does the basic config then you can run winecfg in a terminal for more stuff
<macd> bleaked: the best thing todo is disable that onboard sound in your bios.
<OpenSorce> claydoh.....you are a genius :-)
* claydoh blushes
<spikeb> no wonder it wants to remove wine, then
<bleaked> macd. i guess i don't understand how an upgrade would switch the card.. i mean the installer got it right months ago..i've updated, upgraded, and dist-upgraded several times w/out a problem.
<macd> apt replaces configuration files all the time.
<spikeb> usually intelligently.
<macd> it typicaly asks when using CLI, when using adept of something similar is does the default action
<[Deviant] > Could someone help me with a problem?
<CheeseBurgerMan> [Deviant] : Depends on the problem.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Probably, but it helps to know what the problem is. ;)
<[Deviant] > Well, It seems I can't su into root using Konsole even though I put the password in correctly.
<spikeb> need to use sudo, unless you set up the root account
<CheeseBurgerMan> By default the root account is disabled.
<CheeseBurgerMan> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<[Deviant] > Well crap, I feel stupid. LOL
<[Deviant] > Been trying to get into root for the past hour.
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe
<CheeseBurgerMan> Good thing you came in here. ;)
<[Deviant] > Yes, Thanks all of you
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not a problem.
<[Deviant] > Oh, and another thing.. Erm.. What's a good rpm package installer?
<[Deviant] > Sorry used to working with Mandriva.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kubuntu doesn't use RPMs.
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's a debian based distro, which means that it uses DEBs.
<[Deviant] > lol, Well it looks like I'm going to have to go and study how to install Deb packages.
<[Deviant] > Thanks again.
<CheeseBurgerMan> From the console, you use 'sudo dpkg -i package.deb'
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not sure what a good GUI installer is, I've always used dpkg.
<spikeb> adept is....usable
<CheeseBurgerMan> It installs local debs?
<spikeb> hmm, probably only from cache
<spikeb> i know gnome has gdebi or something like that for local debs, dunno bout kde
<claydoh> just right-click on the deb and select Kubuntu Package menu...
<claydoh> but for the most part, apps are most easily installed by adept 9gui) or apt (cli)
<claydoh> Adept is getting better, but I still favor Synaptic package manager
<claydoh> but for local debs, just use the right click menu
<CheeseBurgerMan> I use apt & dpkg ;)
<spikeb> once adept is as good as synaptic, hopefully someone will work on a kde version of gnome-app-install
<CheeseBurgerMan> spikeb: Ever seen Kynaptic?
<spikeb> nope
<CheeseBurgerMan> Basically a KDE version of Synaptic
<spikeb> why the <censored> are the kubuntu devs reinventing the wheel with adept, then/
<CheeseBurgerMan> Don't know.
<ubuntu_> Hello, I'm running Kubuntu Live CD Flight 7, and I'm looking at the pdf file in the examples directory, and the font used looks awful. (Letters are different sizes and heights)  Is anyone able to see if it looks this way for them too?
<claydoh> Adept has something similar to gnome-app-install in dapper
<claydoh> kynapyic is junk
<claydoh> Adept is at least being worked on :)
<erothoff> Does anyone know how to install the drivers for the ATI SB400 chipset?
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> i will have to check it out then
<erothoff> It works with SUSE, but I want to use Kubuntu!!!
<CheeseBurgerMan> erothoff: Just a minute, I have a link which may help.
<CheeseBurgerMan> erothoff: Dapper or Breezy?
<erothoff> Flight 7, the new release
<erothoff> That would be dapper
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide <--- Look at that
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not sure if it'll help, but it's the only thing I can think of. ;)
<erothoff> Thanks for giving me a place to look.  Dapper reconized my 14.1 monitor, and sound, but not the PCMCIA slot, nor the modem. (But I expected the winmodem not to be reconized.)
<erothoff> Unfortunately that link didn't help. My video is fine. It is the PCMCIA card drivers I need to get
<erothoff> (Actually Kubuntu did the best on the video department. Suse couldn't pick up that it was a WXGA monitor.)
<ubuntu_> I'm trying out the Flight 7 Live CD, and when I click on Konqueror -> Network Folders -> Network Services, I get an error that reads "The Zeroconf daemon (mdnsd) is not running.", Does anyone know how to get it going?  Thanks.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not sure what to do about PCMCIA. I haven't a need for my slot, which gives me little experience in that front. :\
<erothoff> Well, what I have there is a hardware modem. :-(
<erothoff> ubuntu_ what network folders are you trying to connect too?
<ubuntu_> erothoff: I was trying to open the Network Services folder.
<erothoff> Now, I assume that you are connect to the network, and the network is working? (Ping?)
<ubuntu_> erothoff: Yes, the network is working alright, I just don't know how to start the zeroconf daemon.
<erothoff> Under System Settings on the startup button there is a Zeroconfig config
<erothoff> I unfortunately don't have a network running to I haven't tried that yet. I have just been looking on how to install PCMCIA drivers.
<ubuntu_> erothoff: O.k. I see that.  I'll see if there are any options to get it running from there.  Thanks.
<erothoff> Good luck!!!
<ingrato> hi, is there a way to install kubuntu but format my partitions as reiserfs? cause the installation utility wants to format them as ext3
<macd> you can manualy partition your disk, and select reiserFS
<ingrato> is there a way to install kubuntu from the commandline rather than that gui utility?
<ingrato> I did
<ingrato> but now I'm trying to install it, and it wants to format using ext3
<macd> well you must have missed the part when you create partitions and select resier
<ingrato> you can't select reiser
<ingrato> that's the problem
<macd> I did on install.
<ingrato> the utility the installation uses is QTParted
<ingrato> QTParted doesn't list reiserfs as a choice
<macd> are you trying to install breezy or dapper?
<ingrato> I'm tyring to install dapper
<macd> ahhhh.
<ingrato> sorry
<CheeseBurgerMan> ingrato: At the beginning, before you start the installer, press Esc. That'll get you out of the GUI and into the old installer.
<ingrato> ohhh
<ingrato> wait
<ingrato> the gui installer from the desktop icon u mean?
<linuxcrazy> hey
<[Deviant] > CheeseBurgerMan = Ubuntu Knowledge God
<linuxcrazy> someone help me out
<linuxcrazy> darn it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not quite, [Deviant] 
<linuxcrazy> I can't even install cedega
<ingrato> CheeseBurgerMan, the installer from the icon on the desktop?
<ingrato> or what installer?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ingrato: Not sure about that. I've not used the icon on the desktop
<linuxcrazy> it has allll of these ganome problems
<ingrato> so which installer?
<[Deviant] > brb rebooting.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I've only done it right after booting from the CD.
<spikeb> linuxcrazy: you need to install gtk
<linuxcrazy> gnome*
<linuxcrazy> gtK?
<macd> yeah installing from the liveCD might affect the partition selections
<linuxcrazy> ok
<macd> I cant see why, but....
<linuxcrazy> I seached for gtk
<linuxcrazy> nothing
<ingrato> CheeseBurgerMan, so I boot from the CD and what option do I choose? keep in mind I'm using dapper 6.06 beta2
<spikeb> linuxcrazy:  libgtk2.0-0
<CheeseBurgerMan> ingrato: None, just press Esc.
<ingrato> CheeseBurgerMan, thanks i'll be going now to try it out, thanks
<p33kabo0> hello
<spikeb> hey
<p33kabo0> how r u ?
<spikeb> good :) you?
<ubuntu_> O.k. I figured it out, if you're getting the "The Zeroconf daemon (mdnsd) is not running." error in Flight 7 you just need to install the avahi-daemon package.
<p33kabo0> good!  better if I can get this Kubuntu working :P
<spikeb> ubuntu_ that's one way yeah
<ubuntu_> spikeb: There's another way?
<p33kabo0> I think I got a simple question for you guys...
<spikeb> ubuntu_ if avahi isn't installed, no
<spikeb> p33kabo0: sup
<p33kabo0> I got a Toshiba Satellite M100 Dual Core processor and I try to install that new version of Kubuntu ..
<linuxcrazy> ok
<linuxcrazy> I did apt-get libgtk2.0-0
<p33kabo0> I do the install ...but it crash when it comes to boot KDE or XFree86
<linuxcrazy> and it's installing
<linuxcrazy> it better work!
<linuxcrazy> lol
<linuxcrazy> sorry
<spikeb> linuxcrazy: lol it is ok
<linuxcrazy> I'm just really mad right now
<spikeb> linuxcrazy: if cedega wants something else after libgtk, i'll help you with that, too
<linuxcrazy> ok thx!
<p33kabo0> it says that I don`t have a screen ... :|
<spikeb> linuxcrazy: so take a couple deep breaths and have a smoke if you smoke, or a sip of a drink if you don't :)
<linuxcrazy> lol
<linuxcrazy> sorry
<spikeb> it's okay. i've been there too
<linuxcrazy> this is simply not my day
* [Deviant]  dances around just havin updated KDE to 3.5.2
<spikeb> linuxcrazy: it's never just one thing
<spikeb> linuxcrazy: things tend to not work in groups
<linuxcrazy> yeah
<CheeseBurgerMan> p33kabo0: Maybe 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg'?
<linuxcrazy> true
<p33kabo0> The error is: Fatal server error: no screens found
<p33kabo0> CheeseBurgerMan: thx...let me try
<p33kabo0> what is the default password of ROOT when you just installed ???  It never asked me ..
<p33kabo0> I tried blank but didn't worked
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu: tell p33kabo0 about root
<spikeb> ubotu: tell p33kabo0 about rootsudo
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<spikeb> hehe
<p33kabo0> thanks :P
<ingrato> CheeseBurgerMan, I tried that, and it gave me the boot: prompt, so I didn't know what to type, so I hit enter, and it booted up into the live version of kubuntu
<spikeb> hehe
<CheeseBurgerMan> ingrato: Try using 'linux'
<ingrato> ok
<ingrato> brb
<ingrato> what should it bootup into? a text based install?
<p33kabo0> thx ...got into the setup now ...let's see if I can find my graphic card...
<CheeseBurgerMan> ingrato: It looks like the Breezy installer (if you've used that)
<CheeseBurgerMan> If not, it's more of a textish installer
<linuxcrazy> "unable to load gtk2 python bindings" i'm starting to cry
<linuxcrazy> lol
<ingrato> oh ok, bbrb then thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kinda like what I call a "CLI-GUI", but that's just me. ;)
<ingrato> alrighty, thanks
<linuxcrazy> I think I'll go rip this .iso into shreds
<linuxcrazy> and stamp all over it
<p33kabo0> hmmm ...what should I do if my network card is not listed ?? :S
<p33kabo0> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 945GM Express Chiset with 128MB DDR shared video memory
<p33kabo0> that it is ...
<CheeseBurgerMan> p33kabo0: Wireless?
<p33kabo0> with Lynx ?
<spikeb> back
<p33kabo0> let say that I'm a n00b in console mode ...
<CheeseBurgerMan> linuxcrazy: try 'sudo apt-get install python-gnome2-extras'
<CheeseBurgerMan> p33kabo0: What about lynx?
<linuxcrazy> ok thx
<spikeb> bah CheeseBurgerMan stole my client
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe
<CheeseBurgerMan> You left him open for the taking. ;)
<spikeb> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> p33kabo0: Is it a wireless card that's not recognized?
<p33kabo0> no ...graphic card
<spikeb> hmm
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh
<p33kabo0> or is there any default Intel drivers ?
<linuxcrazy> why did Kubuntu not even have these simple pkgs already installed for cryin out loud?!
<spikeb> linuxcrazy: they're gtk and gnome packages.
<linuxcrazy> so?!
<linuxcrazy> gnome uses KDE, KDE uses gnome
<CheeseBurgerMan> linuxcrazy: KDE doesn't use GTK or Gnome ;)
<linuxcrazy> no
<linuxcrazy> but the packages do
<spikeb> p33kabo0: is there an option to pick just intel?
<p33kabo0> spikeb: I know for a fact that i810 is intel graphic card..but the rest of them ...i don't no
<p33kabo0> and there is no only "intel" card...
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> bah
<spikeb> there's an option where you can specify which server to use, not which card you have
<linuxcrazy> i810? that's the one I use on one of my machines
<linuxcrazy> has an onboard one
<p33kabo0> spikeb: ...their is not such options ..I only see a list that I can scroll down and up :)
<linuxcrazy> shouldn't the Cedega program pop up in gnome?
<p33kabo0> with the chipsets...
<linuxcrazy> I get a funky shell
<spikeb> hmph
<linuxcrazy> lol
<p33kabo0> linuxcrazy: what is ur laptop?  to use that i810 ...
<linuxcrazy> ?!
<linuxcrazy> not a laptop
<p33kabo0> ooh ..me it's a laptop
<linuxcrazy> emachines
<linuxcrazy> stupid crap onboard stuff
<p33kabo0> well..it's on board anyway ..but it's not a i810
<linuxcrazy> yes it is
<linuxcrazy> mine is
<p33kabo0> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 945GM Express Chiset
<p33kabo0> mine is that
<spikeb> it's supported, tha tmuch i know
<linuxcrazy> darn!!!
<linuxcrazy> now it says it can't find libgtk-1.2.so!!
<spikeb> linuxcrazy: that's ok.
* linuxcrazy has a fit of rage
<ingrato> CheeseBurgerMan, linux didn't work, I tried "kernel", help, ls, install, etc... what do I type at the boot: ?
<p33kabo0> spikeb: hmmm ok
<spikeb> linuxcrazy: libgtk1.2
<CheeseBurgerMan> ingrato: Hmm, not sure.
<[Deviant] > lol I can't seem to install java
<linuxcrazy> apt-get install libgtk1.2?!
<linuxcrazy> ok
<spikeb> p33kabo0: intel has a driver available for download, as well, but the install instructions aren't exactly that helpoful
<linuxcrazy> ok, downlkoading/installing
<linuxcrazy> downloading*
<linuxcrazy> I give up
<linuxcrazy> I trash kubuntu
<linuxcrazy> nothing will work
<linuxcrazy> oh well
<linuxcrazy> anybody know what python bindings are?
<p33kabo0> spikeb: ok ...but where I can get it ?  from intel's website ?
<spikeb> p33kabo0: im doing some searching
<CheeseBurgerMan> python-gnome2
<[Deviant] > ....
<CheeseBurgerMan> that's the python bindings
<p33kabo0> spikeb: i'm right now on intel's website...
<[Deviant] > o.O there isn't a java-package in the sources.
<linuxcrazy> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<linuxcrazy> sucessssssss!!!!!!!!!!
<spikeb> p33kabo0:  http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/download.aspx?url=/9722/eng/Intel-3.4.3006-20051209.i386.tar.gz&agr=N&ProductID=2301&DwnldId=9722&strOSs=All&OSFullName=All+Operating+Systems&lang=eng
<linuxcrazy> woohooo!!!!
<p33kabo0> found it too ..but now how the hell i'm gonna download that in console mode?? :S
<spikeb> wget
<spikeb> let me get you a direct url heh
<spikeb> wget ftp://aiedownload.intel.com/df-support/9722/eng/Intel-3.4.3006-20051209.i386.tar.gz
<spikeb> linuxcrazy: so what are you gonnause after you trash kubuntu?
<linuxcrazy> actually, I use kororaa
<linuxcrazy> i'm using kubuntu for a test I'm doing
<p33kabo0> Permission denied
<p33kabo0> damn ... :S
<p33kabo0> Intel-3.4.3006-20051209.i386.tar.gz: Permission denied
<spikeb> bah
<spikeb> i tried
<spikeb> heh
<p33kabo0> lol
<p33kabo0> thanks :P
<linuxcrazy> chmod!!
<linuxcrazy> wait!!
<linuxcrazy> wait!
<spikeb> er, he has to be able to get the file first
<linuxcrazy> chmod a+rwx
<linuxcrazy> go root
<linuxcrazy> sudo
<spikeb> bbl
<linuxcrazy> enter password
<linuxcrazy> why do my drivers not show up?!
<linuxcrazy> how do I make another account?
<luisrod> Can anyone help me? Im new from Windows.
<CheeseBurgerMan> luisrod: What's the problem?
<CheeseBurgerMan> linuxcrazy: Control Center > System Administration > Users & Groups
<luisrod> Ok, How do I run applications (programs)? I got the installer exe for the Folding @ Home Standford, when I click it it opens up the "Open With" dialog, isnt it supposed to just install? Thanks.
<[Deviant] > lol aight, Cheese need somemore help.. Can't seem to find the java deb package in the sources.
<CheeseBurgerMan> luisrod: Linux doesn't run exe files natively.
<[Deviant] > Can't run .exe files on linux, Unless you install 'wine' or cedega
<luisrod> ok, so what is the proccess I have to follow to run them?
<CheeseBurgerMan> If you need to run an exe, you use Wine.
<linuxcrazy> [Deviant]  you are wrong
<linuxcrazy> you can run an .exe
<p33kabo0> :(
<[Deviant] > o.O
<[Deviant] > Eh?
<luisrod> ok, where can i get Wine? But....Wine is a program, and programs are .exe's right? How will it install itself? I just have the windows mentality i guess. Someone explain please?
<p33kabo0> can`t make it work that version of Kubuntu
<linuxcrazy> if it's made for linux
<p33kabo0> I might be the first one to try to install it on a Toshiba Satellite M100 ...
<luisrod> The Folding @ Home Stanford exe that I have is the one made for Linux, downloaded off their site.
<khaije1> luisrod: typically linux's binary executables are suffixed w/ .bin
<claydoh> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101817&highlight=folding
<CheeseBurgerMan> [Deviant] : Java is here: http://www.java.com:80/en/download/manual.jsp
<khaije1> if this seems bad, imagine how hard a time Noah musta had!
<[Deviant] > w00t thanks Cheese
<p33kabo0> I have another question...
<p33kabo0> when we install Kubuntu for the first time ..do we usually start directly in Console mode or in KDE ?
<khaije1> the default is kde, but server install loads to a console
<p33kabo0> ok...well I try both and never went into the KDE
<p33kabo0> and I reinstall Kubuntu 4 times ...never worked :S
<khaije1> p33kabo0: can you launch it with startkde once you sign in?
<p33kabo0> I haven't tried yet...
<p33kabo0> let me try that
<p33kabo0> ksplash: cannot connect to X server
<p33kabo0> .i guess this is my problem right there
<khaije1> try startx
<p33kabo0> how do I untar a file in console ?
<khaije1> tar -xf explodeme.tar
<p33kabo0> khaije1: it crash because it say that: Fatal server error: no screens found
<p33kabo0> I tried to configure it ...but I guess it's my graphic card ...but now I have the driver
<p33kabo0> and now I just don't remember how to build and config a file ... ? :S
<p33kabo0> ./config ?
<robotgeek> p33kabo0, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<p33kabo0> robotgeek: thx but i need to install that driver before I guess ...so I can see it in the list of the xserver when I configure it
<khaije1> p33kabo0: the answer to that question depends how much work was already done for you, how/where ist he driver distributed?
* khaije1 makes soup brb
<p33kabo0> khaije1: I put the driver in my /home/username/xc/ 'got all file here'
<p33kabo0> i see the Makefile and config...
<p33kabo0> with Kubuntu I can`t even log as root :|  at:    login:
<p33kabo0> I type: root
<khaije1> hi p33kabo0, typically, you just need to do this in the build dir './configure && make all && sudo make install'
<p33kabo0> and type my password that my username have ...because this is what I should put usually as they say on the website...it's the same password then your first username that you create
<metatag> hello asl plz everyone
<Mars^> Hi. ow can i check how much of free space i havew on my hd?
<khaije1> p33kabo0: what driver is this?
<p33kabo0> khaije1: It says that the ./configure is not such file or directory
<p33kabo0> my Intel Graphic card from my laptop
<p33kabo0> Intel-3.4.3006-20051209.i386.tar.gz
<CheeseBurgerMan> Mars^: System Settings > Disk and Filesystems
<raf> hellom does anyone know where can I find out an Aqua (MacOS-like) skin for kubuntu?
<khaije1> Mars^: or 'df' for all drives
<CheeseBurgerMan> raf: 'sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira', or look at kde-look.org
<p33kabo0> khaije1: in my folder I have a: BUILD ...so I tried: ./BUILD but it says Permission denied
<khaije1> p33kabo0: so you unzipped, it and untared it, now there should be more build info
<p33kabo0> but with this damn Kubuntu I can' login as a root!!
<khaije1> p33kabo0: np, does sudo work?
<p33kabo0> yeah that works
<khaije1> sudo bash (dont tell anyone i told you)
<p33kabo0> but I can't run the BUILD
<raf> CheeseBurgerMan: is kwin-baghira a skin manager or Aqua?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Aqua
<khaije1> p33kabo0: sudo bash should give you a root shell, right?
<raf> CheeseBurgerMan: ok, I'll try it, thanks
<Mars^> thanks
<p33kabo0> yeah
<p33kabo0> i type my password and it's working..but when I try to log as ROOT ...I can't ...I don't get it!  it's the same password ...no?
<p33kabo0> the one for sudo bash and the one for root login?
<khaije1> not at all
<p33kabo0> oh ok
<khaije1> sudo is a different concept, if you can get used to it you'll really like it
<p33kabo0> ok ...but can I build file with sudo then ?
<khaije1> it provides better tracking of root access, and provides a good way to make systems a little more secure
<khaije1> each sudo is logged, for  example
<p33kabo0> because I need to build/configure this driver before starting my install
<p33kabo0> ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> p33kabo0: Sudo runs the command as root, if you could do it as root, you can do it with sudo.
<khaije1> when you sudo you run the command as root, so sudo bash is a root shell
<khaije1> CheeseBurgerMan: jinx!!
<p33kabo0> ok so I should do something like: sudo ./BUILD ?
<p33kabo0> or what is the other way to build a file with sudo (if we can)
<raf> CheeseBurgerMan: is there a way to get a macOS menu-like, with fisheye?
<khaije1> p33kabo0: well... that depends on what the build instructions say, but sudo will take care of the permission issue when you run it like that
<CheeseBurgerMan> raf: Not sure what 'fisheye' is
<robotgeek> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<raf> CheeseBurgerMan: fisheye is a growing up of icons when you mouseover the menu
<metatag> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<metatag> wow thats kewl
<CheeseBurgerMan> raf: Ah, something like KXDocker or KSmoothDock
<raf> CheeseBurgerMan: when you mouseout the menu, its size gets normal
<metatag> wat other commands to you have
<p33kabo0> robotgeek: thx
<metatag> ?
<raf> CheeseBurgerMan: not sure, but   I'm going to google it that
<khaije1> !chroot
<ubotu> I heard chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<khaije1> !dchroot
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, khaije1
<CheeseBurgerMan> raf: Those are like the OS X dock.
<khaije1> !deboostrap
<ubotu> khaije1: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<khaije1> lol
<raf> CheeseBurgerMan: ook, thanks
<damitha> hav u guys used f-spot for photo management?
<damitha> do u knw how good it is?
<metatag> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<raf> is there a way to link to the Desktop with a link?
<metatag> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<raf> I mean, with an icon
<p33kabo0> robotgeek: On the link...it says to use sudo but we package...I only had a tar.gz file and I uncompressed the files in my /home/username/xc ...
<CheeseBurgerMan> raf: You might like this link: http://bsdgangster.org/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewarticle&id=15
<p33kabo0> robotgeek: so now in that folder I have a BUILD and Makefile that could be useful and many other folders and files
<CheeseBurgerMan> raf: just make a link to ~/Desktop
<p33kabo0> !su
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, p33kabo0
<p33kabo0> how can i know the default password for the SU ?
<p33kabo0> with that bot ubotu ...?
<robotgeek> p33kabo0: just type "make"
<robotgeek> damitha: on kde we use digikam :)
<p33kabo0> robotgeek: -bash: make: command not found
<CheeseBurgerMan> p33kabo0: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<robotgeek> p33kabo0: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<robotgeek> CheeseBurgerMan: heh, too dast
<p33kabo0> wow cool
<p33kabo0> thx!  finaly doing something!
<raf> CheeseBurgerMan: thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP
<raf> CheeseBurgerMan: how can I know my KDE version?
<robotgeek> raf: any kde program, Help -> About Kde
<khaije1> or kded --version (commandline option)
<raf> robotgeek: :D thanks
<raf> khaije1: thanks
<raf> what means Qt: 3.3.4?
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's the Qt version
<khaije1> it's a library that KDE use for lot's of stuff
<raf> CheeseBurgerMan: What works better in Kubuntu, KSmoothDock or KXDocker? Thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> I liked KSmoothDock a bit better
<raf> CheeseBurgerMan: ok, thanks
<p33kabo0> hmmm...is there something better then VGA in default card that I can use for configuring X
<p33kabo0> until the time that I'm in KDE so I can configure it
<p33kabo0> like a basic setting that can work on every computers?
<raf> CheeseBurgerMan: There's several download options for KSmoothDock, the source code and a Unoficial Debian SID, which one is better? I'm scared about compilation :D
<CheeseBurgerMan> I compilied mine.
<CheeseBurgerMan> The debian sid package should work though.
<kkathman> raf - why not just use KDE to build your iconic menu at the bottom of your screen?
<raf> kkathman: how can I do that?
<kkathman> I used to use Ksmoothdock until I found out that KDE can do that basically
<kkathman> hehe
<raf> kkathman: well, is there a paranoid effect in KDE?
<raf> kkathman: sorry, paranoid = parabolic :D :D
<kkathman> basically, you create 3 panels at the bottom (at least I do), the basic main panel you shorten up and put only say the clock and maybe the task panel
<kkathman> then create a second panel, position it at the bottom, configure it to popup when your cursor touches the bottom center (this is done in the kcontrol settings )
<kkathman> and if you want, create a third panel and locate it at the far left :)
<raf> kkathman: :| ok, I wll try out that
* spikeb sets up kde to look like ubuntu's default set up
<kkathman> you can add all your icons to the center panel and that way everything is bottom center, just like Ksmoothdock
<CheeseBurgerMan> spikeb: Seen Knome?
<kkathman> raf its takes some playing...but works well
<spikeb> CheeseBurgerMan: no
<raf> kkathman: hehehe, ok, thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=39001
<CheeseBurgerMan> There's Knome
<raf> kkathman: where can I create that menus?
<p33kabo0> CheeseBurgerMan: what is the command again with sudo xconfig-xorg ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<p33kabo0> i forgot one part of that cmmand...don't remember
<p33kabo0> thanks
<spikeb> CheeseBurgerMan: that's pretty much what i did
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, that just makes it easier to do. ;)
<spikeb> i think kubuntu should work closer with the ubuntu human interface devs/investigators
<p33kabo0> when I try: "startkde"
<p33kabo0> i get:   xsetroot:  unable to open dispay ''
<p33kabo0> xset: unable to open display ""
<spikeb> im just not sure who to talk to about my idea heh
<p33kabo0> Intel-3.4.3006-20051209.i386.tar.gz
<p33kabo0> oups sorry
<kkathman> raf you create the menus on the panel's them selves
<kkathman> you can either put applications in the K-menu there, or create links to applications yourself.
<raf> kkathman: ok, thanks
<kkathman> raf I'll be around tomorrow off and on and I can help you if you need it.
<kkathman> for now...its late :)
<[Deviant] > lol okay need some help, For some reason LimeWire isn't detecting my java even though when I type java --version it comes up, Any idea's on how to fix this?
<raf> I'm trying to install KSmoothDock, when  I do ./configure, it returns "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<raf> what can I do?
<ingrato> hi
<ingrato> I still haven't figured out how to install Dapper to a reiserfs
<ingrato> any ideas?
<crimsun> should work fine with the flight 7 live cd and newer
<ingrato> I have kubuntu 6.06 beta 2
<Ohzie> Hey
<ingrato> ha, I don't know why I didn't download flight 7, I thought that was something else
<Ohzie> Is there a way to make konqueror 1 click to select and double-click to execute?
<spikeb> yes
<ingrato> does the Desktop CD vs. Text-mode have any difference as far as packages included?
<spikeb> ingrato: not that i know
<Ohzie> spikeb: How?
<Ohzie> :D
<ingrato> is the Text-mode as easy to install as the desktop one?
<spikeb> ingrato: far as i know, they ask the exact same questions
<spikeb> Ohzie: look in the konqueror preferences
<Ohzie> I did. :( I couldn't find it. It sounded like something that should be in 'behavior' but it wasn't there...I poked around a bit and got frustrated, and that's why I'm here! :D
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> i can't remember offhand (not running kde)
<spikeb> actually
<spikeb> Ohzie: it might be in mouse settings
<spikeb> try that
<Ohzie> The only part of KDE I use is konqueror
<Ohzie> I'm not a huge fan of the environment
<Ohzie> But konqueror is so much better than both nautilus and xffm/thunar
<spikeb> i think it's a kde-wide setting, not a konqueror setting
<Ohzie> Damn.
<Ohzie> Do you, offhand, remember the preferences program for kde?
<spikeb> kcontrol
<spikeb> or kcontrolcenter
<ParaGuy> hello
<ParaGuy> can anyone help me?
<hastesaver> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<ParaGuy> !anyone
<ParaGuy> !help
<hastesaver> ParaGuy, what do you want? Just ask your question, please :)
<ParaGuy> can anyone help me with my live cd?
<Lynoure> ParaGuy: Perhaps, what kind of problem you have with it?
<ParaGuy> it is stoping when it gets to check battery state
<Lynoure> hmm, I probably don't know enough about livecd to help there. Have you tried the newest one? You could do that, if you haven't yet.
<ParaGuy> yep
<ParaGuy> I just downloaded it. I have also tried installing the full program.. it also freezes up.. I have downloaded several version.. the dvd live/install and the cd live and the cd install
<hastesaver> ParaGuy, are you using a laptop? If not, and if checking battery state is not important to you, you can just try pressing Ctrl-C at that moment...
<ParaGuy> it's a desktop
<ParaGuy> it just stops with a blinking cursor
<ParaGuy> but I can't type anything in there
<hastesaver> ParaGuy, so just press Ctrl-C when it gets stuck (it's a live CD, so what can go wrong?)
<ParaGuy> Im pressing it.. nothing is happening
<ParaGuy> it's just not going into the gui
<raf> how can I access the Autostart folder? Where is it? I saw that I can access clicking the Go button on Konqueror, but I can't find it right there
<Lynoure> Is there a RSS feed showing screensaver for KDE?
<Lynoure> raf: ~/.kde/Autostart
<Lynoure> I only have my xmodmap there, though
<raf> Lynoure: thanks
<Lynoure> raf: you are welcome :)
<ParaGuy> I have my live cd where I can type commands now.. how do I get it to boot into the gui?
<khaije1> /who hastesaver
<hastesaver> khaije1, what did I do? ;)
<khaije1> 1st off, i hate gaim for irc, 2nd, i wanted to run a turing test, nothing personal, couldn't tell abd was curious :-)
<casandro> Hi, uhm, I think I found some X and KDE releated bugs in Kubuntu.
<Lynoure> Does phosphor screensaver exist for ubuntu?
<Lynoure> ifso, where to get it?
<chx> how could I enter a 0x80 char into KATE ?
<iNiku> casandro: check the bug tracker at http://launchpad.net/ and if your bugs have not been reported already, do so
<casandro> iNiku: Thanks
<iNiku> are you sure they are bugs, though?
<casandro> Lynoure: I think it is, try to search for screensaver in your package manager or type apt-cache search screensaver
<casandro> iNiku
<casandro> iNiku:Well one is a bug in kded where it always tries to start a programm on keycode 111, nomatter what keyboard.
<casandro> iNiku:That's particularily annoying as 111 is my "up" key.
<Lynoure> casandro: done already
<casandro> iNiku: Really? I just did an apt-get dist-upgrade and it's still there.
<Lynoure> casandro: I was hoping someone to know if it exists and if so, in what package
<crawler> Hello, is anybody out there, who can help me with installing Kubuntu with AMD64, lilo and xfs?
<Lynoure> casandro: in Debian it is in xscreensaver, but not so in ubuntu, it seems
<casandro> Lynoure: Well there are only a few, perhaps you could install them. I think it's now implemented as an OpenGL one, so try that package.
<Lynoure> casandro: Ubuntu does not have any means for searching package contents?
<Lynoure> (for uninstalled packages, that is)
<casandro> Lynoure: Well it's using the same system as Debian, you could probably even install Debian's xscreensaver package.
<Lynoure> casandro: But if it was dropped from tha package, there might be a good reason for that...
<crawler> Hello, is anybody out there, who can help me with installing Kubuntu with AMD64, lilo and xfs? Booting freezes with something mounting root...
<Lynoure> casandro: So there is no search thingy similar to http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages ?
<Lynoure> oh, there seems to be http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Lynoure> But it gives incorrect data, I think
<Lynoure> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=phosphor&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=dapper&arch=i386 but phosphor is not in that package. or didn't get installed, for some reason
<casandro> Lynoure: Perhaps apt-cache search has some option.
<Lynoure> casandro: see above
<casandro> Lynoure: Hmm, Ohh, OK.
<Lynoure> Probably outdated info there. the contents file is from January and the package file from April
<iNiku> Lynoure: you can use apt-file to search inside packages in the repos
<Lynoure> iNiku: First I need to find where apt-file is gotten from =)
<iNiku> casandro: have you checked the laptop tabs in kde system settings?
<iNiku> Lynoure: sudo apt-get install apt-file :)
<hastesaver> Lynoure, apt-cache search apt-file ;)
<hastesaver> Lynoure, (which will suggest to you to use the above)
<iNiku> kscreensaver-xsavers: usr/share/applnk/System/ScreenSavers/phosphor.desktop
<Lynoure> iNiku: Where does it get its data?
<Lynoure> to me apt-file didn't find phosphor
<iNiku> Lynoure: I think it downloads the Contents files from the repos you have configured
<iNiku> do you have universe and multiverse?
<iNiku> (and are you on breezy or dapper?)
<Lynoure> and I already have kscreensaver-xsavers
<Lynoure> dapper
<iNiku> weird
<Lynoure> iNiku: and you?
<iNiku> hmm, I don't have phosphor either. that's interesting.
<casandro> iNiku: You mean laptops and power?
<iNiku> casandro: yeah
<Lynoure> I trust it was in xscreensaver-data in January...
<iNiku> at least on the thinkpad page you can configure actions for hotkeys
<iNiku> casandro: the keycode thing seems to be a bit of a mess, though. somehow acpi-support for example assumes that the sleep button is always 142, which it is not in my X config (I think it's an X config issue)
<Lynoure> iNiku: I have universe, but not multiverse. The naming is confusing to me, what is multiverse, apart from backports?
<iNiku> there's some strange keycode mapping stuff going on
<casandro> iNiku: Ohh interresting. I'll try that.
<iNiku> Lynoure: I'm not totally clear on that, either
<iNiku> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Lynoure> iNiku: If you can tell me the exact name and version of the package that should have phosphor, I'd be very grateful as I then could hunt for it
<Lynoure> I know how to enable them... just not whether I'll want to as they get no review from the security team
<iNiku> Lynoure: sorry, no idea. I don't have it either but apt-file says it should be in kscreensaver-xsavers (and apparently in xscreensaver-data, for good old xscreensaver itself)
<raf> How can I link to desktop with an icon? I've created a link to ~/Desktop but it doesn't work,
<Lynoure> iNiku: then apt-cache show kscreensavers-xsavers should show the version info
<casandro> raf: Odd, do you actually make a link, or just one of those KDE links? It seems to work for me.
<Lynoure> I'd guess it must be some other version than I have, or then there is something wrong in the installer...
<iNiku> apt-cache says Version: 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu4
<Lynoure> hmmm
<Lynoure> might be something wrong with apt-file here too:
<Lynoure> lynoure@pkunk:/var/log$ apt-file search kubuntu-servicemenu.sh
<Lynoure> lynoure@pkunk:/var/log$
<iNiku> you need to apt-file update first
<Lynoure> I did
<Lynoure> I'm not daft. :)
<iNiku> :)
<Lynoure> I'm new to ubuntu, but been using debian 6 years before that...
<iNiku> yeah, same here
<iNiku> kubuntu-default-settings: usr/bin/kubuntu-servicemenu.sh
<iNiku> I wonder if there's something wrong with your repos / apt cache / something
<Lynoure> oops, sorry, I did apt-get update =)
<stargater> re
<iNiku> so maybe you are daft after all? :D
<stargater> re
<Lynoure> but for the light in me, I don't get phosphor from kscreensaver-xsavers 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu4
<Lynoure> :(
<iNiku> yeah, I don't either
<Lynoure> even though apt-file claims it is there
<iNiku> phosphor is not in xscreensaver-data either
<iNiku> even though apt-file says it is
<Lynoure> time to report a bug against apt-file, I think (though I'm not sure who takes care of the content files)
<iNiku> guess it's not just apt-file if the package search engine at ubuntu.com says the same?
<iNiku> although obviously they're using the same source data
<raf> casandro: I make link with ln
<Lynoure> I think the apt-file ppl at least should know who takes care of that data
<Lynoure> and I cannot think http://www.debian.org/distrib/packagesanything better to file against
<Lynoure> copypaste error
<Lynoure> and I cannot think anything better to file against
<iNiku> yeah
<iNiku> it's strange, though
<iNiku> you'd think the contents files were built automatically from the packages
<Lynoure> iNiku: In debian they are, daily
<Lynoure> iNiku: it's at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/apt-file/+bug/44501 now
<claymore666> yoohoo
<nico8481> lo
<Kream> hi all
<Kream> is there some sort of post-install procedure listed somewhere that i can follow to get stuff like codecs etc. working?
<khaije1> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<khaije1> Kream: this link has detaails
<Kream> that's very kind of you, khaije1 thanks :)
<GazzaK> is the install of kubuntu as easy as ubuntu?
<spikeb> it's the same, except for the packages installed, i think
<GazzaK> cool, and dapper is just as reliable?
<spikeb> heh
* spikeb will not comment on the reliability of dapper
<spikeb> not gonna have you screaming at me if something breaks :)
<GazzaK> I've been running dapper on ubuntu for a bit now, no problems except self induced ones!
<spikeb>  then yes, it should be alright for you
<GazzaK> wooo
* GazzaK is 60% into a download of the kubuntu install cd :)
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: yay!
<GazzaK> 69% now :)
<spikeb> nice connection you got
<GazzaK> 235K
<hastesaver> Yeah, it took me two days
<GazzaK> I just updated the firmware for my router, so it's running a bit quicker
<spikeb> GazzaK: good deal
<GazzaK> 235kB/sec is not too bad for a 2mb adsl line
<spikeb> faster than i can get
* Hobbsee gets it in about 25 min
<GazzaK> slower than my swedish friend though, who has a 20mb line :(
<spikeb> heh damn swedes
<GazzaK> yeah
<spikeb> friend of mine from there has a 10mb line :)
<GazzaK> and all they use it for is dodgy swedish porn
<spikeb> lol
<hastesaver> On a 256 kbps = 32 kB/s connection with a 1 GB cap except for six hours at night, it takes me one-and-a-half night sessions to get it :(
<hastesaver> errpast-wc, not the swedish porn, the dapper CD :)
* Hobbsee is not a sweed.  our broadband doesnt even count as proper broadband, according to the world standard
<Hobbsee> s
<Hobbsee> mind you, i usually get around 600kbps
<hastesaver> stupid autocomplete, I should turn it off
<GazzaK> 78% now :)
<spikeb> i get crap all. have a crappy connection (as far as "broad" band is concerned)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> spikeb: psst.  prozilla :P
* spikeb smacks himself
<hastesaver> spikeb, well, they call *my* connection "broadband" too :)
<spikeb> heh, whenever anyone says they installed the amd64 version of any OS, i tend to find myself apologizing to them
<GazzaK> I've only been using linux for three weeks tomorrow :)
<GazzaK> what file system should I use?
<spikeb> ext3 is fast enough, and quite reliable
<GazzaK> okay, i'll stay with that, unless anyone has any better ideas
<spikeb> i happen to like it :)
<GazzaK> I miss my windows defrag tool, but thats because my computer just used to do 90 optimisation and 8% work and 2% playing
<spikeb> hmm, is hobbsee a woman?
<hastesaver> spikeb, yes
<spikeb> cool.
* spikeb tends to see people on irc as genderless until informed otherwise
<hastesaver> spikeb, I man, I remember her using something like "/me verbs her noun" sometime
<hastesaver> mean*
<GazzaK> Hobbsee, what do you have to do to get a hostmask like that?  it's a donation thing isn't it?
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: no, mine's from ubuntu membership
* spikeb ponders
<GazzaK> how do you become a member?
<GazzaK> wooo 97% now
<apokryphos> GazzaK: /msg ubotu member
<GazzaK> damn, it failed (the download that is)
<hastesaver> And are there other ways to get a hostmask like that?
<GazzaK> apokryphos, is that all I type? "/msg ubotu member"
<hastesaver> GazzaK, lol no, that tells you how to become a member; it doesn't make you a member ;)
<GazzaK> hehe
<jack1> has anyone a mobile phone that can out of the box be synchronized with kontact?
<claymore666> i think i do
<claymore666> hhahhaha
<claymore666> i hate it thought
<claymore666> bye
<claymore666> !
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, claymore666
<GazzaK> argh, back to 9% now
<jack1> hastesaver i get man can u imagine why it would add some of the contacts (after several attempts) but not all to the nano
<hastesaver> GazzaK, you didn't use a download manager?
<GazzaK> nope
<GazzaK> just firefox's downloads
<hastesaver> GazzaK, wow, you must have a pretty good connection if you're so confident!
<GazzaK> it is normally perfectly good
<GazzaK> i've downloaded lots of iso's with no issue, this is the first one to fail
<GazzaK> it's 40 minutes till this one is done
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: why not use a download accelerator?
<spikeb> heh
<GazzaK> recommend one?
<spikeb> interesting quote "Linux Girls do it better!"
<spikeb> and not from a guy, either.
<hastesaver> kget ? (What does kget do?)
<spikeb> i dont think kget does accelleration
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: linux or windows?
<Hobbsee> spikeb: what?
<Hobbsee> do i want to know?
<GazzaK> linux, atm ubuntu
<spikeb> Hobbsee: it's a quote from a linuxchix member, believe it or not
<Hobbsee> well, i was trying to figure out if it was supposed to be dirty or not :P
<spikeb> so am i
<spikeb> heh
<GazzaK> I think it is dirty :)
<Hobbsee> yes, i suspected that it was :P
<GazzaK> Distro: Ubuntu 6.06 | Kernel: 2.6.15-22-386 | Processor: 1.79Ghz AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ | Mem [Free/Total] : 2851MB/3043MB []  | Disk: Total: 55.00GB Free: 47.00GB 85% | Video: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6200 (rev a1) 1152x864 (24 bpp) | Net: Down: 0.89GB Up: 24.54MB
<Hobbsee> !prozilla
<ubotu> prozilla is, like, totally, a download accelerator for linux.  It is available at http://prozilla.genesys.ro/
* spikeb suspects so as well
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: use prozilla
<hastesaver> GazzaK, how did you get that?
<GazzaK> almost a gig downloads
<GazzaK> /sysinfo
<spikeb> now if i was the one who said it, there'd be no question about whether it was dirty or not.
* spikeb smiles innocently
<Hobbsee> hehe
<hastesaver> GazzaK, where exactly did you type sysinfo?
<Nookie^> hI! where do i turn off shadow in the menu... where can i find it in kcontrol?
<GazzaK> it's a script written by Amaranth,
<Hobbsee> hastesaver: into the current window
<GazzaK> I type /sysinfo in the box I just typed this in
<Hobbsee> only works with konv though
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'sarah': Linux 2.6.15-22-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: MobileIntel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.40GHz at 2394 MHz (4790 bogomips), , RAM: 578/995MB, 99 proc's, 1.14h up
<GazzaK> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.15-22-386 |  AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ 1837.453 MHz | Bogomips: 3677.57 | Mem: 2868/3044M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 54.05G Free: 46.47G | Procs: 78 | Uptime: 1 hr 23 mins 39 secs  | Load: 0.20 0.25 0.21  | Vpenis: 56849.8 in | Screen: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6200 (rev a1) @ 1152x864 (24 bpp) | eth0: In: 939.37M Out: 25.36M
<GazzaK> is another sysinfo script
<hastesaver> so I should use konv if I want to see info about my system? Where does konv get it from?
<Hobbsee> true
<spikeb> Hobbsee: laptop?
<Hobbsee> spikeb: yep
<spikeb> Hobbsee: cool :)
<shreevatsa> System Information for    [ ubuntuhere ] 
<shreevatsa> OS/Kernel                 Linux 2.6.12-10-386
<shreevatsa> CPU Info                  Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz 2395.083 Mhz   4734.97 Bogomips
<shreevatsa> HD Info                   40GB total storage capacity
<shreevatsa> Memory                    184.48/243.031MB
<shreevatsa> Processes                 82
<shreevatsa> Uptime                    5:56
<spikeb> heh
<hastesaver> oops, a different script, perhaps
<spikeb> that sysinfo sucks
<GazzaK> too many lines there :)
<spikeb> needs pastebin
<spikeb> hehe
<shreevatsa> But I used konversation too :|
<GazzaK> ah, my script needs xchat
<GazzaK> Now Playing: Open Your Eyes - Nalin & Kane by Various Artists from Godskitchen Anthems [UK]  Disc 2 (0:08/5:50)
<GazzaK> 40% downloaded now
* Hobbsee tells all scripts to die.  painfully.
<spikeb> i am going to install kubuntu breezy for my sister sometime this weekend :)
<Hobbsee> spikeb: yay :)
<GazzaK> I'm gonna insert a live cd in my dad's laptop, he is not a computer person :)  it'll be funny
<spikeb> and i think i might just use kubuntu dapper, myself.
<spikeb> GazzaK: haha
<GazzaK> if my download works this time, i'll be on kubuntu dapper in about an hour or so
<spikeb> less - the livecd installer is much faster than the old installer
<GazzaK> I am getting the install cd
<GazzaK> I want to play with the install :)
<spikeb> ahh ok
<GazzaK> don't feel confident using a live cd to install from......
<khaije> good morning
<spikeb> mornin
<GazzaK> morning
<khaije> is it super-early where you guys are too?
* spikeb installs kubuntu-desktop and removes ubuntu-desktop by hand
<spikeb> yeah it is
<spikeb> bbs
<GazzaK> brb once i've installed kubuntu
<Hobbsee> khaije: it's 9pm here :)
<GazzaK> 12 noon here
<ilba7r> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_jekil> Hy
<_jekil> i've the problem..
<_jekil> can you help me ?? please ...
<_jekil> mmm
<fjellrev1> Does the whole xgl and compiz thing work in Kubuntu?
<apol> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<fjellrev1> okay,so I need to install dapper atleast. If I do an distro update,do all the plugins,java,flash and all work like it does in breezy ?
<Hobbsee> fjellrev1: dapper is not stable until june 1
<fjellrev1> I know,but thought it was close to stable atleast.Meesa want compiz and xgl to work
<fjellrev1> its not like im going to get pissed off at anyone for doing my own mistakes ;)
<Lynoure> fjellrev1: Usually (based on my Debian experience) develepment versions are at their most chaotic soon before they are done
<Lynoure> fjellrev1: and at their most stable right after the release :)
<___Juan___> Yo people
<fjellrev1> Lynoure:  :D thanks for thw warning though..perhaps on a seperate disk just to try it for fun
<LeeJunFan> fjellrev1: compiz doesn't work with kde.
<Lynoure> fjellrev1: I do use dapper on my laptop, but I'm a bit reckless with my own systems. And so get to live with kpilot problems ect.
<octan> howdy all
<fjellrev1> Lynoure: okay,thats what I thought,saw all the reference to Gnome,so thought giving my ubuntu cd here a go
<octan> has anyone used cryptsetup?
<LeeJunFan> fjellrev1: the problem is the kde-window-decorator doesn't work, you can use the gnome one with kde but it really screws up a lot of stuff. It works fine on gnome. :(
<fjellrev1> that sucks.cause compiz is about to be the decision for me moving to ubuntu,allthough kubuntu is hot..
<LeeJunFan> fjellrev1: it's not worth it. To give up functionality for eye candy.
<fjellrev1> I understand what you are getting at,but my use of the computer doesnt go beyond eye candy,downloading and music :)
<LeeJunFan> Every time I try gnome, which I did just recently while playing with compiz myself (about a week ago), I get pissed in about 10 mins and switch back to KDE.
<fjellrev1> hehe :D
<fjellrev1> well,good thing im installing on a seperate disk then
* fjellrev1 determined to look good
<iNiku> anyone else having trouble with opera not always getting focus when switching to the desktop where it's running?
<kettenschutz> hi
<iNiku> have to click on it, even though I use "focus follows mouse"
<cfraz89> compiz works well with kde
<LeeJunFan> cfraz89: how do you get the kde-window-decorator to work?
<Lynoure> I don't know anything about compiz... but why is it always shown as a cube? would't a huge cylinder work better?
<LeeJunFan> everything I've read says it's broke, when I tried it didn't work. And using the gnome one breaks all kinds of stuff like taskbar, systray, etc.
<cfraz89> oh you cant use kde-window-decorator
<LeeJunFan> cfraz89: right, so it doesn't work well with kde :p
<cfraz89> but if you use a newer compiz from other repos the gnome one works fine in kde
<cfraz89> with working taskbar and systray and stuff
<cfraz89> the one in ubuntu repos is 0.0.6
<cfraz89> you can get 0.10 now
<LeeJunFan> cfraz89: ah, what repos? I'm running the newest dapper.
<cfraz89> add these ones:
<cfraz89> deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<cfraz89> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main
<Ahmuck> i was going to try plone last evening, however i am getting an error in adept
<LeeJunFan> cfraz89: sweet, thanks.
<cfraz89> if you upgrade xgl and compiz from here, dont forget to upgrade mesa aswell
<cfraz89> np
<LeeJunFan> I wonder why they don't just update the one in the dapper repos? it's not like it's stable anyway, may as well keep it current even though dapper is frozen right now.
<cfraz89> i dont know
<Ahmuck> it tells me there is a conflict with plone2 and that it replaces plone2
<Ahmuck> so the requested change says BREAK INSTALl
<Ahmuck> however, i don't see a plone2 at all in drapper
<LeeJunFan> cfraz89: I wonder if it'll work at all with standard ATI drivers? I hate using fglrx because then I can't suspend to RAM.
<Ahmuck> so is this package borked or am i doing something wrong ?
<cfraz89> LeeJunFan: do the standard ATI drivers give you 3D accel?
<LeeJunFan> cfraz89: yeah. That's why I'm thinking they might work, performance is nowhere near as good as fglrx though so it's hard to say if it'll be smooth enough to tolerate.
<cfraz89> well i found xgl to be pretty tolerant of bad hardware
<imo> hi
<jack1> anybody has info about nokia 6230 and its sync capabilities with kontact?
<h3sp4wn> jack1: What type of cable are you using ?
<jack1> h3sp4wn cable bluetooth infrared; i didnt buy it yet, i just wanna know before i buy
<h3sp4wn> jack1: but you already have the phone ?
<jack1> h3sp4wn i currently have sony ericsson z600 and nokia 6310i only.i wanna just know before i get that
<h3sp4wn> jack1: Bluetooth is pretty unreliable (on the phone)
<jack1> h3sp4wn i would get the cable, i am just curious about its sync capabilities with an PIM like kontact
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: unreliable on the 6230 specifically?
<h3sp4wn> was on mine
<iNiku> just curious... I have a 6230i which I sync with ical on my mac over bluetooth with no problems
<iNiku> wondering if they improved bluetooth on that
<jack1> iNiku i wonder if it worked with kubuntu breezy
<iNiku> jack1: well, can't really help you there as I'm running dapper, but I've been meaning to try it out
<h3sp4wn> jack1: Its highly dependant on the exact cable you get - The official DKU-5 is completely unsupported by linux , some clone DKU-5 's are supported
<jack1> well i am about to get dapper iNiku that wouldnt be the prob
<jack1> h3sp4wn but if i get the right cable it should be able to get synced with kandy or multisync?
<iNiku> IMNSHO nokia sucks when it comes to compatibility with anything :/
<iNiku> jack1: do they specifically state they support the 6230?
<jack1> iNiku i tried a sony but imo nokia has by ar the best menu
<jack1> iNiku havent found anything about that thats why i asked here
<iNiku> jack1: I agree, I've been using nokia phones for years. but connecting them to a pc is a pain, even if you run windows
<h3sp4wn> jack1: The proolem is finding the right cable
<apol> In your opinion, which is the best phone company for connectivity?
<iNiku> I _think_ at least the 6230i supports syncml, which probably means it should be fairly easy to sync with any "standard" calendar app
<iNiku> however I've only tried it on mac and there it Just Works, so I haven't looked into the details
<jack1> iNiku u dual-boot with mac?
<iNiku> jack1: no, I have a macbook at work
<iNiku> with bluetooth you won't have the issue of finding the right cable but you may have other issues
<iNiku> I was surprised to find file transfers between the phone and kubuntu worked out of the box, though, so you might get lucky
<iNiku> hmm, I think I'm going to give it a try.
<h3sp4wn> apol: Motorola linux smartphone ? even if it doesn't work at least someone will have got it working
<iNiku> jack1: you have any idea about the tools?
<iNiku> hmm, sounds like multisync won't talk to kontact
<jack1> iNiku sry which tools?
<iNiku> jack1: the syncing tools
<h3sp4wn> gammu is about the most compatible phone software
<h3sp4wn> but its command line and I don't think in ubuntu
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: is that the old gnokii?
<h3sp4wn> Its a fork more advanced in some ways
<iNiku> ah, cool, should probably look into that
<iNiku> used to use gnokii before
<iNiku> doesn't sound like it would be able to sync stuff between the phone and kontact or similar, though
<h3sp4wn> It can set GPRS access points #
<h3sp4wn> Even if the software is locked by a specific network to not allow it
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: when you changed your network settings to be done from /etc/network/interfaces did you have to have a pre-up sleep otherwise you would not get an ip address (but could with ifdown && ifup)
<jack1> iNiku: i had a look at kandy and multisync but i couldnt write a script
<marcel__> hi
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: not sure I know what you mean?
<marcel__> what is the cups username / passwd for admin?
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: I didn't need any sleeps
<iNiku> , or don't
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: I may have found a bug then
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: how are you doing it?
<iNiku> do you have the wpa-* stuff in interfaces or in a wpa_supplicant config file?
<h3sp4wn> wpa-driver madwifi
<h3sp4wn> etc in interfaces
<iNiku> okay, and no config file?
<h3sp4wn> No but that shouldn't make a difference (I did have one but just moved everything away from it)
<iNiku> what do you mean, could not get an IP address but could with ifup/down?
<h3sp4wn> From bootup I just didn't get an IP (every time)
<h3sp4wn> but if i added pre-up sleep 5
<iNiku> no, it shouldn't make a difference... the only reason I like to keep the actual configs in a separate config file is that wpa_supplicant should then be able to pick the available network from there and connect automatically
<h3sp4wn> then it worked fine
<iNiku> if you have several configured, that is
<h3sp4wn> I only have one configured (only use one this is a desktop)
<iNiku> oh, hmm... sounds like it might take a while for your card to initialize or something
<iNiku> but no, I haven't experienced anything like that
<h3sp4wn> Works perfectly if I run wpa_supplicant from rcS.d
<iNiku> hmm. strange.
<jack1> guys
<grpcook> hi
<jack1> sorry for warming up a topic but
<jack1> has anyone of u a mobile that can out of the box be synced with the pim kontact?
<jack1> via i dont care
<grpcook> can anyone play flashgames online with kubuntu?
<samuli> grpcook, yes.
<nimatar> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<grpcook> thank you
<lagazellen> bonjour tout le monde, juste une question : comment ca marche
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, could you look at http://oui.com.br/n/content.php?article.23 and tell me what the last comment means? It seems to be the same problem as mine...
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: looking..
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: he is assuming you can read bash, of course :)
<hastesaver> looks like I just have to install the "right" kernel... but what is it?
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: do you have linux-headers-$(uname -r)  ?
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: you don't need the full source
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, that might be the problem -- uname -r returns 386, and the script installed linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, I'll try installing the right headers and try again
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: ah yes - he made a mistake using uname -m
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: you will need to commnet that out or fix the script to work with 386
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: or install an i686 kernel image
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, the 686 headers are already installed, should I remove them? Or would installing the i686 kernel image be better/easier?
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: install linux-686 I think
<thoreauputic> !info linux-686
<ubotu> linux-686: (Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.16 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<thoreauputic> that package pulls in all the restricted modules too
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: don't forget to reboot before running the script
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: uname -m returns the machine architecture/ cpu , not the running kernel type - I think it's a bug in his script
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, So I can just replace 'uname -m' in the script by 'uname -r'?
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: no
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: uname -m returns the cpu
<thoreauputic> the one you have
<thoreauputic> he is testing to see the kernel needed - but it's the wrong test
<Shouryuu> hello, I have a *slight* problem I need help with... I've just installed kubuntu on my laptop, the instalation went fine, but I'm having problem booting kubuntu for the first time... THe first time I try, I see a launcher with written "Installing modules", I then see a blue screen with "installing packages" written in the middle. Once all the packages are installed, my screen just goes dead black, my HDD stops, and nothing happens... Could a
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, um, it worked
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, I replaced -m by -r, and ran the script again. I also installed the 386 headers
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, and it says "InsQEMU SUCCEEDED!", so I assume that's it
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, but it also says "When you reboot, the KQEMU accellerator will not load anymore.
<hastesaver> But you can add a few lines to a boot script to fix this."
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, what does that mean?
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: read the bit about modprobing the module etc
<hastesaver> ok, is it safe to reboot now? It won't panic because of wrong kernel versions, etc?
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: if the script suceeded, go ahead
<thoreauputic> *succeeded
<Shouryuu> I came here yesterday, some people asked me to edit my nano /etc/atp/sources.list file, uncomment the first line and add "universe multiverse" to it. After that I was asked to run sudo apt-get update, but since I wasn't connected to the net, that failed. I was asked to come back once I had the net, which I now have :P
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, thanks, I'll try it now
<alois> hi all
<alois> just installed breezy badger 5.10 and adept does not start
<alois> ... :) but adept updater works
<alois> I'd like to know how to install packages. coming from debian and used to aptitude, which isvery nice
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, how do I start it now? Just type "sudo qemu"?
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: no, you need an image of some kind
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: and some command options
<v3ctor> you can use aptitude
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: you need to have a look at the man page or read the other qemu wiki articles
<thoreauputic> !qemu
<ubotu> somebody said qemu was an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, I can start from Step 4 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo ?
<alois> oh great, sandisk usb stick does not get recognised: media/sda does not exist
<Hobbsee> alois: try /media/sda1
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: sorry I can't really walk you through it right now - just try a few options. If you have an ISO of something like damnsmalllinux, you can do  qemu -cdrom dsl*.iso -user-net
<Shouryuu> anyone?
<alois> Hobbsee: /media/usbstick works
<Hobbsee> that too...
<alois> Hobbsee: but what point is there, that konqueror starts up automatically showing to media:/sda1 and telling me the folder would not exist??
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, ok, thanks. :)
<Hobbsee> alois: seems that konq rarely gets that right.  is this breezy or dapper?
<alois> Hobbsee: breezy. it's 5.10
<Hobbsee> Shouryuu: so what are you looking to do?
<hastesaver> Shouryuu, run apt-get update again (if that was the last thing you said -- I missed some of it :)
<Hobbsee> alois: ah okay..
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: you won't break anything by experimenting :) You don't need to use sudo if you follow the instructions on permissions etc
<alois> breezy != stable?
<Shouryuu> hastesaver yup done that, but now I don't know what to do :S
<alois> Hobbsee: this is a bit to worry in my eyes, got it directly from kubuntu.org and if I were someone coming from win and trying kubuntu, this would be a VERY unwanted start: seeingnothing working
<Hobbsee> breezy = stable
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, I don't care much about breaking things, I want to do all the breaking I can do before I wipe my disk clean and install Dapper :)
<Hobbsee> seems that this does seem to work a bit better in dapper though...
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: well, qemu is nice for fooling with new stuff - but it is slow as molasses with gnome on anything but a super box...
<alois> Hobbsee: this is no excuse, sorry but that makes me angry. It's a simple mistake someone made and many people will suffer from this, and it's even considered stable...
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: hence my suggestion to try something light like DSL
<jack1> where could i find a list of syncable mobiles in kubuntu with kontact?
<tjb891> ok, i have a Belkin 802.11g USB adapter, how do I get that to work ?
<alois> also not working: wired interface eth0 does no dhcp automatically
<alois> even if /etc/network/interfaces is set correctly(standard) interface eth0 auto dhcp
<v3ctor> my sandisk usb stick worked fine on dapper with konqueror
<tjb891> can anyone tell me how to add my Belkin USB wireless adapter as a device
<Shouryuu> So can anyone help me debug my problem?
<v3ctor> what problem?
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, you were suggesting to run dsl or run it on top of dsl?
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, my Mom insists she wants Windows at home, because she uses it at work, and I'm trying to see how it works under QEmu :)
<alois> v3ctor: media://sda1 <-- not found, but it exists /media/usbdisk
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: Oh Ok - then run windows and see
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: I've never tried it with windows ;)
<Shouryuu> v3ctor when trying to boot kubunt for the first time, my screen just goes black, my HDD turns off and nothing happens...
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: best is to make an image file as per instructions, then run an install in qemu
<gringo> Shouryuu: wich Kubuntu? Breezy or Dapper?
<gringo> witch
<Shouryuu> Breezy
<gringo> Shouryuu: what CPU/RAM/Motherboard?
<Shouryuu> gringo http://www.acer.co.th/product/travelmate/Aspire5500/index.htm
<gringo> Shouryuu: have you tried dapper?
<Shouryuu> Nope
<gringo> Shouryuu: try it ;)
* gringo is away now
<Shouryuu> I'll find it on kubuntu.com?
<pocket> bonjour
<Shouryuu> slt
<pocket> je debute
<pocket> et je vien de virer windows
<pocket> c'est vrai que cela fait du bien
<hastesaver> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pocket> mercui bocoup
<Shouryuu> anyone have any other suggestions that would fix my problem while I'm downloading Dapper?
<joscha> hi i have a problem with libkatepart.la/katepart.la
<joscha> konqueror says it can't find katepart.la in path
<joscha> when opening a txt file in a tab for example
<joscha> can't open files in kdevelop too
<joscha> there is no katepart.la in /usr/lib/kde3 but a libkdepart.la
<joscha> using current dapper release
<apol> joscha: perhaps you should upgrade...
<joscha> apol: all packages are up2date
<jack1> iNiku  if i wanna buy a cable to get my nokia 6310i synced which one should i choose?
<Shouryuu> anyone have any other suggestions that would fix my problem while I'm downloading Dapper?
<ajross_> hello
<ParaGuy> howdy
<ajross_> anyone know how many flights left until actual release?
<mart> yay, flight 7 _finally_ installed.  took me 7 attempts, until I realised that maybe I needed to use a different CD drive.
<ParaGuy> can anyone help me with a kubuntu for amd64 install?
<mart> ParaGuy: I've just done one last night.
<ParaGuy> mine keeps stopping at installing grub boot loader
<ParaGuy> I've tried both the cd and dvid versions of the downloader
<mart> ParaGuy: did you pick the partitions yourself?
<ParaGuy> no I let it choose for me.. I am doing a clean install on a new system
<mart> ParaGuy: do you know what kind of partitions they are?
<ParaGuy> I am getting ready to start it again I can read it off to you in a min
<ParaGuy> would install on a sata hd cause problems?
<nox-Hand> I need xine and gstreamer - the newest that are not in adept. How would I get that?
<mart> ParaGuy: no, that's what I have here.
<mart> ParaGuy: you know you can press Alt-F4 during the installation to see some debug output
<mart> ?
<mart> oh, that's in the text-mode installer, not sure what you're using.
<ParaGuy> ok.. I chose the otpion erase entire disk and use LVM: SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) -163.9 GB ATA
<mart> ok
<ParaGuy> I can't get the live cd to work as well
<mart> ParaGuy: you're using the text mode installer right now?
<ParaGuy> no I guess this is graphical.. I didn't know there was a switch for text or graphic
<mart> er... is it blue and box-ey?
<ParaGuy> yes
<mart> sounds like text mode.
<mart> so, when it gets to install grub..., what's the error on the Alt-F4 screen?
<ParaGuy> I'm at the part where it says installing base system now
<mart> ok
<joscha> why is the kdelibs-package called kdelibs4?
<Shouryuu> hello, I have a *slight* problem I need help with... I've just installed kubuntu on my laptop, the instalation went fine, but I'm having problem booting kubuntu for the first time... THe first time I try, I see a launcher with written "Installing modules", I then see a blue screen with "installing packages" written in the middle. Once all the packages are installed, my screen just goes dead black, my HDD stops, and nothing happens... Could a
<mart> joscha: historical reasons, if I recall correctly :)
<ParaGuy> mart it completed it this time haha
<mart> ParaGuy: weird. oh well.
<joscha> mart: will kde4 then called kde5? ;)
<macd> Shouryuu: you reinstalled!
<ParaGuy> I guess the 10th try is the charm
<mart> joscha: er, the kde4 libraries will probably be packaged as kdelibs5, yes
<Shouryuu> macd I've reinstalled and made my wireless work this time :P
<Shouryuu> But I'm still having the exact same problem =(
<macd> great, now thats the error your getting on boot? have you let it sit for a while?
<Shouryuu> No error at all. Just a black screen. No HDD activty what so ever... I've left it as is for about 1h and nothing changed...
<macd> hmmm, hit crtl+c next time
<ajross_> hey - do anyone know what the package/plugin is to make konqueror use xine/(k)mplayer for in-browser movies rather than kaffeine - kaffeine still seems severely broken on my system.
<macd> I bet its hanging on something, if so that would break it
<Shouryuu> macd Ok going to give that a try
<macd> ajross_: in konquerers settigs you can specify the default program to load each mimie type with.
<macd> mime*
<ajross_> thanx macd but i want an in-browser plugin, rather than an external program launched
<ajross_> like konqueror-kaffeine-plugin or whatever it was called
<mart> ajross_: that setting is there also
<ajross_> ok ill have a look
<mart> ajross_: check "Embedding" for the relevant mime type in File associations
<Shouryuu> macd That does nothing...
<macd> :/
<mart> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<macd> Shouryuu: does it get the the screen where grub allows you to press <esc> for more boot options?
<nox-Hand> laters
<Shouryuu_> Sorry got dc'd
<macd> Shouryuu: does it get the the screen where grub allows you to press <esc> for more boot options?
<Shouryuu_> yes
<macd> have you tried the failsafe option?
<Shouryuu_> Isn't there :S
<ParaGuy> mart how do I get it to go into the gui now?
<Shouryuu_> only normal,. recovery and memtest
<ParaGuy> I'm at the login and I logged in ok
<mart> ParaGuy: it should reboot to a graphical login screen, no?
<mart> (unless you picked 'server' install)
<ParaGuy> no it is at a prompt
<ParaGuy> nope didn't pick server install
<Shouryuu_> someone hinted that it might be a video driver problem... But I don't know how to update it and don't know what to do once that's done...
<mart> uh oh.
<ParaGuy> it says ubuntu login then password
<macd> I think its a module failing, but as to why it would lock up "hard" I dont know
<mart> ParaGuy: on a black screen?
<ParaGuy> yes
<macd> Im sorry to see you have so many problems to be honest Shouryuu_
<ajross_> macd / mart - I am trying to view http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/lca2006_tvclip.xvid.avi and i have just changed the meta types to use kmplayer, however it still uses kaffeine and refuses to play. Any ideas?
<mart> ParaGuy: something must have gone wrong with the install, I guess
<Shouryuu_> macd Hehe it's not your fault :P
<mart> ajross_: you're saying that kmplayer is at the top of the list in the embedding tab?
<mart> sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-{good,bad,ugly}   :)
<ajross_> I am having difficulty locating Embedding tab in Konqueror. I was using File Associations in the Konqueror Preferences menu. Where is embedding?
<ajross_> i have all gstreamer plugins thx
<mart> on that tab
<ajross_> nope its not there
<mart> nah, I just thought it was a funny command
<ParaGuy> i restarted and now I'm at the kubuntu load screen it is saying everything is ok
<ajross_> menu title reads Configure - Konqueror
<mart> ajross_: pick a mime type,  click on it in the Known types pane, and on the right, there are two tabs, General and Embedding
<ajross_> ahh
<ajross_> thanx!
<ajross_> it's using kaboodle - not kaffeine.
<ajross_> I'll have a play and see how I get on.
<ajross_> thanks
<mart> ajross_: I think you can use the ? "what is help" for that dialog
<mart> (the ? next to the window close box)
<ajross_> thats fixed it :) wonderful - i've been trying to fix that for months!! Just not been looking hard enough.
<ParaGuy> mart now it gets to *checking battery state...     ler... [ok then it stops every time
<mart> ParaGuy: what CD did you install from?  which version?
<ParaGuy> kubuntu-5.10-dvd-amd64.iso
<DiabloDue_> Moin
<mart> ParaGuy: your installation definitely sounds broken :(
<DiabloDue_> Infobash: Error in colorscheme, or unknown parameter: -h
<DiabloDue_> CPU[AMD Athlon XP clocked at 1837.622 Mhz]   Kernel[Linux 2.6.16.14-kanotix-1 i686]   Up[-5:03-]   Mem[-292.688/1010.13MB-]   HDD[-190GB(12%used)-]   Procs[-101-]   Client[Konversation 0.19] 
<ParaGuy> mart I just downloaded regular ubuntu I guess I will try and install that
<DiabloDue_> Host/Kernel/OS  "TomsTuxBox" running Linux 2.6.16.14-kanotix-1 i686 [ KANOTIX 2006 Easter ] 
<DiabloDue_> CPU Info        AMD Athlon XP clocked at [ 1837.622 MHz ] 
<DiabloDue_> Videocard       ATI RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]   X.Org 7.0.0  [ 1280x1024 @75hz ] 
<DiabloDue_> Processes 101 | Uptime 5:05 | Memory 305.852/1010.13MB | HDD Size 160GB (2%used) | GLX Renderer Mesa DRI R300 20040924 AGP 1x TCL | GLX Version 1.2 Mesa 6.4.1 | Client Konversation 0.19 | Infobash v2.50rc10
<mart> DiabloDue_: kanotix?  are you sure you're in the right channel?
<DiabloDue_> mart: ;)
<mart> and stop posting that stuff
<DiabloDue_> omg
<iNiku> anyone using opera on kubuntu? it often won't get keyboard focus when I switch to the desktop it's running on
<iNiku> I have to click it even though I have focus follows mouse enabled
<iNiku> any ideas?
<Shouryuu_> I begeth someone to help me!
<ajross_> what is your problem Shouryuu_ ?
<macd> iNiku: yeah I have the same problem
<macd> did you get flash working in opera by chance?
<Shouryuu_> I've just installed kubuntu, and on it's first boot the screen just goes black after installing modules
<ajross_> what sort of monitor are you using Shouryuu_
<Shouryuu_> Just a 14" TFT laptop screen
<ajross_> do you have another monitor?
<Shouryuu_> nope =(
<ajross_> hmm
<ajross_> can you reboot the laptop and keep tapping ESC when the GRUB bootloader is starting..
<gringo> Shouryuu_: how does it look?
<ajross_> you should get up the GRUB boot menu
<ajross_> basically its just before linux starts up
<gringo> Shouryuu_: i mean: does it work with dapper?
<ajross_> what do you mean does it work with dapper?
<Shouryuu_> Still not done dl =( SLooow connection
<macd> gringo: obviously he does not know yet, "screen just goes blank"
<Shouryuu_> ajross_ Yeah I have the GRUB launcher when I turn my coimputer turns on
<ajross_> ok press esc to get into the grub menu
<ajross_> let me know when you get there
<gringo> ajross_, macd: I adviced him to try it with dapper instead of Breezy
<ajross_> yeah Shouryuu_ - i would advise the same as Gringo  - drivers are better in Dapper than Breezy
<ajross_> however, we can try this first
<macd> I don't really agree with that statement
<macd> Ive been unable to make wifi work since dapper, force removing modules, removing madwifi, using ndis, no avail.
<ajross_> well, it's more up to date and there have been a lot of changes to usplash and stuff like that
<macd> that I definetly agree with :)
<gringo> macd: wlan runs wonderful using Dapper
<macd> not here.
<macd> madwifi on my card kills my AP, ndiswrapper has no problems.
<gringo> macd: i solved my problem by unhiding the ssid and using KNetworkManager
<macd> I'll give that a shot, but my ssid is already broadcasted
<gringo> hm k
<iNiku> macd: which card?
<macd> Proxim silver, pcmcia, atheros based.
<gringo> I'll have a try with my DLink Card (Atheros)
<iNiku> macd: so it works with ndiswrapper but madwifi kills your AP?
<macd> yeah, its the oddest thing
<iNiku> what kind of AP?
<macd> Cisco
<gringo> just plugged in
<iNiku> I've heard of that before, some people had that problem with the new macbooks
<macd> windows side does the same, if I use the cards drivers the AP will die, if I use the generic atheros driver its fine
<iNiku> and several kinds of (generally cheapo) access points
<macd> yeah well this one definetly wasnt cheap :/
<macd> reverse that statement on windows.
<gringo> hmm KNW has discovered my accesspoint using the atheros chipset
<iNiku> macd: sounds like the AP sucks, which is a little weird for Cisco... although Cisco stuff has been known to be extremely compatible, as long as the other equipment is Cisco too
<macd> I never had a lick of trouble till dapper, the ndiswrapper with proxim drivers worked flawlessly
<iNiku> macd: have you checked for firmware upgrades for the cisco?
<macd> unfourtunatly, now it will only load the atheros driver, not the ndiw one
<macd> iNiku: oh yeah its up2date
<iNiku> macd: you should be able to blacklist madwifi and use ndiswrapper instead?
<macd> I did that as well
<Shouryuu_> Ok done downloading, what program should I use to burn that ISO?
<iNiku> macd: and?
<macd> still loads the atheros one.
<iNiku> macd: uhm. you're saying module blacklisting doesn't work?
<gringo> Shouryuu_: ? What did you use to burn Breezy?
<macd> yeah.
<iNiku> macd: what did you put in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<Shouryuu_> Nero, but that was on my other computer, the one that's borked :P
<macd> fglrx blacklisted just fine.
<ocelots_s> where i am ?
<ocelots_s> what's this shit??!!!
<gringo> Shouryuu_: so what system do you have that is running?
<iNiku> macd: I believe you should blacklist ath_hal, ath_pci and possibly ath_rate_sample
<ocelots_s> and why do you speak english?
<Shouryuu_> gringo Just windows XP, no nero here =(
<macd> I'll give that a shot , brb
<iNiku> ocelots_s: huh?
<ocelots_s> est ce qqun parle francais?
<iNiku> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Shouryuu_> oui
<Shouryuu_> voila
<gringo> Shouryuu_: get some trial/free burning software
<Shouryuu_> any advice? :P
<gringo> Shouryuu_: this one looks fine:http://www.cdburnerxp.se/
<Shouryuu_> Thanks :p
<macd> iNiku: I'll let you know what happens, apparently Im needed to dig a hole for a new mailbox
<macd> damn domesticated work.
<iNiku> macd: haha
<iNiku> have fun :)
<iNiku> and yeah, let me know, I'm curious
<mart> wah!! kweather is broken?
<gringo> anybody expirienced in setting up AIGLX? :D
<raf> why Konqueror doesn't shows the Window menu as default?
<apol> raf: window menu? what window menu?
<raf> I've read in some websites that Konqueror has a split feature
<raf> that split feature is in Window > Split
<raf> but I can't see the Windoe menu nor Autostart, and some many stuff
<mart> raf: see the faq entry on kubuntu.org
<raf> mart: ok, thanks
<rnunes> ola
<litb> are there tools in kubuntu to help configuring Xorg and the network etc?
<mart> um, yes, but it normally just works
<rnunes> i'm new in this stuf
<rnunes> i install kubunt last thursday but i don't understand this very mutch
<Lynoure> rnunes: Everyone was new at some point. :)
<Lynoure> rnunes: Are you new to Linux in general, as well?
<rnunes> can we insstal programs and how can we do it?
<rnunes> yes
<Lynoure> There is Add/Remove Programs in the K-menu. Can you find it?
<litb> mart: hwow are they called?
<mart> litb: well, it depends what you're trying to do.
<litb> hm, just another question: is kubuntu 6 beta 2 ready to install or are there grave known bugs?
<rnunes> i cant find it
<litb> mart: i try to config X
<mart> litb: is X already running?
<litb> and i try to chhange the pcs resolution
<mart> ah.
<litb> yes, it is running lets say :D
<Lynoure> rnunes: Do you see a bar/panel at the edge of the screen with icons on it?
<litb> and then i want to change the DSL provider to go into the internet
<mart> litb: K menu->System Settings->Display
<rnunes> yes
<litb> hm i mean change xorg.conf
<mart> litb: doesn't it change xorg.conf?
<litb> is that a program provided by kubuntu or by upstream kde?
<mart> it's called guidance
<litb> i have here also such a program called like this
<litb> but if you say, then i believe :D
<Lynoure> rnunes: the leftmost of those icons should open up a menu. and the entry for adding and removing programs should be perhaps half way. (I have dapper installed, so if you are using the stable version, breezy, things might be slightly different)
<mart> litb: well, try it rather than taking my word for it
<litb> i'Ve a gye and he wants to know what is the optimal linux distri for him
<litb> he isa noob
<litb> and whine if he gets in touch with files like /etc/passwd :D
<RavenTest> What is the command for locking your desktop screen?
<litb> s/gye/guy/
<mart> litb: then it doesn't matter whether it changes xorg.conf at all then does it?  all he needs to know is that you can change screen res.
<litb> but for example if he wants 1280 and there is only 1024 max in the xorg.conf ?
<litb> and is there a tool for configuring the network?
<litb> like subnetmask ip and dns server?
<mart> yes, but again, that's normally automatically done by the dhcp server
<litb> then my last question: are there any grave known bugs in beta2 of v6 ?
<Lynoure> Hmm, ow do I define how are my desktops arranged.? I could find where to set how many I have but I want 3x3 not 2x4+1
<mart> litb: if 1280 isn't in the xorg.conf after install, then it's likely that the monitor doesn't support it.
<litb> well, he could have changed his monitor...
<mart> litb: X detects monitor at startup
<mart> DDC or whatever it's called now
<Lynoure> rnunes: Did you find it now? If not there are other ways, or someone with the same version you have can help you out.
<litb> ah fine; and for networks? :D
<mart> [18:11]  <mart> yes, but again, that's normally automatically done by the dhcp server
<rnunes> there's nothinng with that name
<rnunes> i have the kubuntu v5
<litb> yeah DDC(?) is bad. at least with nvidia driver if i have my monitor off when X starts, i get a very low resolution until i reset X with monitor switched on :)
<Lynoure> rnunes: That's what I tend to call Breezy :)
<litb> i mean dapper
<mart> litb: then turn your monitor on before X starts.
<rnunes> :)
<litb> well, i forget that sometimes lol
<mart> litb: it can't auto-detect something that doesn't even have power.
<rnunes> sorry i didn't knew
<litb> mart: then it should fall-back to config defaults
<mart> litb: and doesn't it?
<Lynoure> rnunes: It's ok, the terminology can be confusing at first.
<mart> on kubuntu?
<litb> no, it doesn't
<litb> i have official upstream Xorg
<mart> litb: hmm, mine starts fine if my monitor is off
<rnunes> just a little bit:)
<litb> so it's likely your X is borked too :)
<mart> litb: hey, mine is the one that works
<litb> then youre driving 800x600 ?
<mart> nope
<Lynoure> Someone must be able to tell where a breezy user goes to get a pretty graphical installer for packages? (Please, I only have dapper myself...)
<litb> how you tested it?
<litb> hmm, then perhaps nvidia driver is broken
<mart> yes, it has known DDC issues.
<mart> litb: are you actually running kubuntu?
<litb> no :)
<mart> * sigh *
<litb> that's why i'm so damning interested ^^
<litb> till now i drive my own system
<mart> litb: in kubuntu, it's not normally necessary to apply all your uber-geek X skills
<mart> hence, I've forgotten most of it.
<litb> my system runs for more than 2 years now
<mart> wow.  I care.
<Lynoure> rnunes: There _is_ a pretty graphical way, I just don't know where it is on your version as I am new to Ubuntu too, just not new to linux
<litb> but with having kde3.5.SVN and initng0.6.5 and kernel2.6.16 :)
<Lynoure> rnunes: If you want, I can tell you how I install things in a non-graphical way...
<spikeb> why does kubuntu install both kmplayer and kaffeine?
<rnunes> for is any way
<rnunes> i want to lear
<mart> litb: it hasn't been running for 2 years if you have 2.6.16, surely?
<rnunes> i want to learn
<litb> yeah, that's an issue too. how about playing .wmv and css encrypted files in ubuntu? is it easy to install those applications in reality?
<mart> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<mart> litb: or use easyubuntu.
<litb> whoops, that looks like much work. but much fewer work than compiling that stuff myself, i can remember... :)
<Lynoure> rnunes: This might also help you: http://kudos.berlios.de/
<mart> litb: not if you use easyubuntu
<rnunes> thks
<spikeb> easyubuntu is nice, although the folks behind it are a bit bitchy when it comes to feature requests heh
<Lynoure> rnunes: oops, just noticed it's for kubuntu 4.x, and probably somewhat outdated.
<goldenear> there is also easykubuntu IIRC
<mart> spikeb: they also suck because they wont put their real names in the source - who'd trust code by someone who didn't want to put their name to their code :(
<Lynoure> rnunes: But the Synaptic part might still be useful and what you are looking for
<spikeb> mart: that i can't blame them for, actually
<spikeb> mart: if they live in the US, remaining anonymous is good
<rnunes> :)
<mart> spikeb: I think the dev in question is french.
<spikeb> bah
<mart> (emphasis on *think*)
* spikeb gets in touch with the PLF people
<CyberSix> maybe he just doesn't want to be bothered with questions?
<mart> he gives his email address
<mart> besides, users don't normally look in source code for people to email.
<litb> wow, does easyubuntu also install dev packages?
<litb> so i can compile the newest kaffeine for example myself?
<RavenTest> Is there a xlock command in Kubuntu or what would be it's equal to lock the screen??
<Lynoure> RavenTest: At least on dapper there is, I bet on breezy too
<mart> litb: no, for that you'd do apt-get builddep kaffine, to get the build dependencies
<Lynoure> You can choose a screensaver to lock the screen automatically, or choose Lock session from K menu
<litb> hmm, u know i'm a ubuntu noob. that comand would install xine-dev and libxine-dev and X-dev and thelike?
<Lynoure> So, I cannot arrange the virtual desktops into a square?
<litb> and libdvdcss-dev?
<mart> litb: but it's really easier just to wait until it's packaged, the kubuntu team are very good with that stuff.
<RavenTest> Lynoure: What would be the command line for Lock then?
<litb> ok, maybe.. :D
<mart> litb: it'd get everything needed to build the package, except build-essential
<mart> litb: yes, they are.
<Lynoure> RavenTest: sorry, that I don't know, I just added mine to panel and use it from there
<RavenTest> ok thanks Lynoure
<mart> spikeb: oh, and while I'm at it, the easyubuntu code is really hard to read.  If I was marking it, I would drop marks for coding style.
<spikeb> mart: hehe
<Delicate_Shadow> hi guys
<Delicate_Shadow> can someone help me with the Fn keys ??? for my laptop
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: What exactly do you need to know?
<Delicate_Shadow> I can only start the WIFI using the Fn keys in Windows
<Delicate_Shadow> so I need to know how to start it in Linux !!!
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: What notebook do you have?
<Delicate_Shadow> LG LM50a
<CyberSix> coldplug should start it, no?
<Delicate_Shadow> I don't know !!! CyberSix
<Delicate_Shadow> any suggestions guys ?
<CyberSix> does your laptop see the card? 'lspci'
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: Settings -> Regional&...-> Input Actions
<Delicate_Shadow> how can I find out ?
<Delicate_Shadow> 0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
<litb> anyone here is drining the beta?
<litb> driving*
<mart> yup
<litb> is it stable for daily desktop use ?
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: Open KDE-Menu, select run. Enter 'kcontrol'
<gringo> litb: yep
<Delicate_Shadow> done gringo
<mart> works for me, remember the adage "don't use development versions on production machines"
<Delicate_Shadow> then what ?
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: Open the Regional & Accessibility
<Delicate_Shadow> ok ...
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: then go to Keyboard Shortcuts and try to get it running while i am googleing ;)
<Delicate_Shadow> gatta go ... sorry
<Delicate_Shadow> I'll be back in 10
<Delicate_Shadow> ok ok
<Delicate_Shadow> I'll see what I can do
<Delicate_Shadow> thanx pal
<gringo> kay :)
<richard> Finally got Kubuntu 6.06 64-bit installed and working. ... . . very good. ...
<CyberSix> gnarly ;] 
<gringo> richard: nice :D
<richard> It is indeed nice. .. .up to now I've been disappointed with Kubuntu, but they seemed to fix alot of their problems with this distro. ...
<richard> I've been running Mepis with my other 32-bit machine and thought I'd give Kubuntu another try on my 64-bit machine. ...
<gringo> richard: DapperDrake aka 6.06 is really one of the best choices out there
<gringo> richard: don't get worried about the missing flash-plugin in firefox. ;)
<richard> Mepis isn't bad. They made hudge improvements with their distro because they are using ubuntu/kubuntu repositories now. . ..
<richard> I've got Firefox installed on this system now. ...not much of a konqueror fan (especially when on the Internet). ..firefox is much faster and offers more plugin programs. ...
<Shouryuu> ~lart shouryuu
<Shouryuu> whooooopppps wrong channel
<gringo> richard: i have the same oppinion about this. but as I said the flash plugin for 64bit is missing :(
<mart> hmm, the only firefox plugins I've ever needed are the ones to implement stuff that firefox doesn't have, but konq does :)
<richard> Some of the things I've noticed that Kubuntu has fixed has been (1) wireless issues (2) printer issues (3) screen mode resolution issures. . . .
<richard> What I mean about program plugins for firefox (i.e. fasterfox, weatherforecast, adblock etc.)....
<mart> richard: sure, but kde already has weather stuff, adblock stuff,....
<mart> (dunno what 'fasterfox' is)
<richard> I'm going to install Ubuntu (gnome) 64-bit on my second hard drive of this computer in a while so I can dual boot either. . ..
<richard> Fasterfox is a program plugin that will turbocharge your webbrowsing speed. ...
<richard> Check it out if you haven't. ...
<mart> hmm... I've used those things before.
<richard> How many 64-bit user's out here?
* mart raises hand
<richard> What you got?
<mart> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+
<mart> apparently
<richard> I'm running the same processor on my machine
<richard> Asus motherboard
<mart> oh, mine is some lame nvidia rubbish.
<richard> I'm really suprised everything seems to be working on this machine of mine finally with Kubuntu. . ..I've always had more luck with Ubuntu though til now. ...
<Benix> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu live 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake Flight 7. But starting the hd-installation always fails. The bootsplash disappears after configuring network ... and the last two kernel echos are: Entering runlevel 7: No more processes in this runlevel
<gringo> mart: I use: proxy switch, web-dev tools, adblock (auto synced), measure it, colorpick, and many more
<mart> richard: I always considered the fact that it installed gnome to be pretty unlucky on my part :)
<mart> gringo: yeah, again, most of these things are in kde.
<mart> measureit?  I use kruler.
<mart> colorpick? kcoloredit.
<richard> Gnome always worked for me even when Identifying and working with my wifi card. ..
<mart> adblock.  well, adblock.
<gringo> Benix: Tell us more about your hardware :)
<Benix> gringo: how many lines can I paste here?
<gringo> !pastbin
<ubotu> gringo: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gringo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Benix> k
<gringo> :)
<richard> Good taking to all of you. ...going to now install Ubuntu on my 2nd hard drive. . ..
<gringo> mart: this is what I love using Linux: You have the choice :D
<mart> yeah... I need to put kdesvn on a second harddrive.
<_icke> hi
<Benix> gringo: http://kanotix.pastebin.com/715606
<gringo> Benix: can you do a apt-get update, apt-get upgrade?
<Benix> gringo: I told kubuntu to set language to german. Could this be a problem as there is no native kde-i18n-de
<Benix> gringo: no, no loginshell appears. But chroot is possible
<Benix> gringo: tried it few hours ago, but X didn't start either. Now it is a fresh install again
<mart> Benix: lack of language packs is probably not the issue
<gringo> Benix: Switch to console and do an upgrade
<Benix> gringo: can't switch to any console
<_icke> i fear i did something bad; I had troubles logging in. Someone suggested that My partition was too full, so I checked and this was true, it was 100% full. So I checked apt-get for any usefull femoval things and I noticed "apt-get clean" which supposedly would clean downloaded archives.
<Benix> mart: hm,. ok
<gringo> Benix: Why don't can that?
<gringo> Benix: ctrl+alt+f1 for example
<Benix> gringo: Because the system doesn't load any loginshell.
<Benix> gringo: Yes, I know how to change a tty. Only tty1 and tty8 are present, but don't recognize any key-hits
<_icke> now I have 1,6 GB free again and can log in @ the loginscreen, but some stuff is messed up; For example, the desktop/kicker does not load and my windows do not have any edges :
* Lynoure bounces
<Lynoure> I found the way
<_icke> did the "apt-get clean" throw away too much :S ?
<mart> _icke: more likely your settings were corrupted because they couldn't be written.
<Lynoure> _icke: It does not remove any installed stuff
<_icke> thank god Lynoure
<gringo> Benix: have you tried to use the recovery mode?
<_icke> ill try a reboot
<mart> _icke: it removes stuff from /var/cache/apt/archives
<Benix> gringo: Well, kubuntu didn't install grub so I needed to use my "own" grub
<_icke> but Mart, does that explain the weirdness i experience?
<Benix> gringo: I was wondering why the installer didn't asked my to use lilo or grub
<Benix> s/my/me
<mart> _icke: no, but an overfull disk explains any weirdness.
<Lynoure> _icke: It only gets rid of old installation packages. So it is pretty safe to do, I've only regretted it once (did it before testing that the new updates were fine and one of them broke my network... and at that point I did not have the installation file for the old versio anymore and had to get it on a floppy)
<_icke> yes, but it is not overfull anymore
<mart> Benix: I think you only get a choice in expert mode?
<Benix> mart: possible. Didn't know that there is an expert mode ;)
<gringo> mart: hmm no the installer asked me about grub installer in basic mode
<gringo> installer/installation
<mart> oh, right.  I heard they'd moved it.  I assumed it only asked because I was using XFS partitions.
<Benix> gringo: I tried to install kubuntu today three times. It never asked me for grub or lilo
<Benix> mart: I use xfs, too
<Ahmuck> does kubuntu come with comiler tools :?
<mart> yep
<Ahmuck> compiler ?
<Icke2> it does?
<mart> sudo aptitude install build-essentials
<melkor> Does anybody here use auctex?
<evert_> hello , i'm having a little problem ... i can't get in X any more :( , since i tried to get 2 monitors working
<mart> oh, not by defalt, if that's what you mean.
<mart> melkor: sure.
<mart> melkor: emacs-snapshot, preview-latex, tetex-extra seems to get everything I need for latex.
<melkor> I've installed it but I ddon't what binary files to run
<gringo> Benix: is there another Linux installed?
<Benix> gringo: There has been a debianinstallation just before, but I removed it with mkfs.xfs
<mart> melkor: er, just run emacs.
<Benix> gringo: the installer formated it also again
<Ahmuck> Reading package lists... Done
<Ahmuck> Building dependency tree... Done
<Ahmuck> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<mart> sorry, drop the last s
<mart> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<mart> typo.
<Benix> gringo: I also checked the DVD (CD-Version on it) successfully [via md5verification?!] 
<Ahmuck> why does apt-get require the cdrom to download a package from http ?
<_icke> hmmm, reboot did not help
<mart> Ahmuck: maybe some of the packages are coming from the CD and some from the server.
<gringo> Benix: do you use a physically seperated /boot partition?
<mart> _icke: what's wrong again?
<Benix> gringo: yes, I do
<Benix> gringo: shall I tell the kubuntu fstab to use that seperated /boot ?
<Benix> gringo: But I don't believe that this might be the problem .... It would even start, I guess
<_icke> I had a full disk so I could not login; did an "apt-get clean" so I have enough space free and now I am logged in, but there seems to be an issue with KDE; I can view the konsole and konversation windows, but the have no borders and i can not resize them, and there is no Kicker for example
<Benix> wouldn't
<gringo> Benix: hast /boot been formatted, too?
<_icke> perhaps an problem with kdm methinks?
<mart> Benix: the installer should write the fstab correctly
<Benix> gringo: no, I need the files in /boot
<gringo> Benix: I don't think that this has something to do with the login shell but with the grub thing
<mart> _icke: what happens if you run kicker from the konsole?
<Benix> gringo: thats possible
<mart> _icke:  it could just be your session that's broken.
<_icke> just launched kicker from Konsole, that worked
<Delicate_Shadow> hi guys ... I'm back
<melkor> mart: If I run emacs I don't have the LaTex menu, should that be there or do I have to do something to load auctex?
<mart> _icke: run kwin?
<_icke> YAY \o/
<_icke> thanks
<mart> melkor: you've opened a .tex file?
<slow-motion> hallo
<Delicate_Shadow> sorry gringo but I had to leave ... any luck ???
<_icke> i think my session was messed up
<melkor> no
<melkor> can I make a new one?
<mart> yes
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: hi, didn't look further because you left :)
<_icke> i'll log out and see if I had another session in my list, thanks a lot mart!
<Benix> gringo: I know that this release is still beta . . . But I am a bit disappointed of kubuntu
<_icke> ah
<mart> _icke: you don't see the session list
<_icke> i see i started a failsafe session
<mart> _icke: no,
<mart> no
<Delicate_Shadow> it ok gringo
<mart> _icke: I meant KDE session,
<gringo> Benix: yes I can understand your feelings but I hove no idea, yet. Maybe someone in here can help? Common Guys!
<gringo> have
<Benix> gringo: Thanks so far
<mart> what's Benix' problem?
<_icke> just a sec
<gringo> Benix: you're welcome
<Delicate_Shadow> I found this Kwifimanager app gringo but I couldn't find any network !!!
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: What problem are you talking about? :)
<Benix> mart: After installing kubuntu succesfully, it hangs at: Entering Runlevel 7: No processes in this runlevel left.
<Delicate_Shadow> I can't start the WIFI on my laptop gringo !!!!
<mart> Benix: what's 7? isn't that reboot?
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: ok, step by step :)
<Delicate_Shadow> ok
<Benix> mart: Hm, as a debianuser I would say init 7 does not exist
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: First of all: what wifi adapter and what AP?
<Benix> mart: init 6 is reboot
<Benix> mart: but it really says Runlevel 7
<Delicate_Shadow> how can I find out gringo ?
<mart> hmm, 6 can't be reboot, there is an /etc/rc6.d
<Benix> mart: ok, than ubuntu differs from debian in that case
<mart> 7 must be reboot.
<mart> Benix: I was pretty sure it was the same... I use debian also
<Delicate_Shadow> I'm not that bad gringo but I don't want to make any mistakes
<mart> Benix: debian has a /etc/rc6.d right?
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: please type 'iwconfig' in console and pastebin it
<gringo> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<_icke> mart; I fixed it; I logged out, back to the loginscreen, selected my "default" session and logged in
<_icke> and now everything is as good as new
<Benix> mart: well, I am just using Kanotix which is nearly debian sid. Kano, the maintainer of kanotix just told me, that if I count the parameter -S, then there are seven ;)
<mart> cool
<_icke> indeed
<Delicate_Shadow> gringo found on on eth0
<_icke> this is why i love kubuntu
<mart> Benix: I'm pretty sure that debian and kubuntu use the same runlevels.
<mart> Benix: so at what point does it hang?
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: pastebin plz
<Benix> mart: Just after: configuring network ... [ok] 
<Delicate_Shadow> eth0      unassociated  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"default"
<Delicate_Shadow>           Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00
<Delicate_Shadow>           Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<Delicate_Shadow>           Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Delicate_Shadow>           Encryption key:off
<Delicate_Shadow>           Power Management:off
<Delicate_Shadow>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<gringo> ...
<Delicate_Shadow>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<Delicate_Shadow>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<mart> hey
<gringo> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<melkor> Okay I am reading a .texi file and I want to read it ... properly, can I do that from emacs?
<mart> Delicate_Shadow: read the pastbin comment.
<mart> melkor: texi? as in texinfo?
<Benix> mart: I am just doing a dist-upgrade in chroot. This will may help, dunno
<Delicate_Shadow> what do you mean by pastebin ?
<melkor> Yes its the quick start file
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: next time go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and just paste the link you'll get there :)
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: ok, your wlan card seems to be detected properly
<Benix> I am curious to find out if dapper is really more stable a debian sid ;)
<mart> Benix: the development versions are pretty much the same
<Delicate_Shadow> ok how can I turn it on and off for the battary !!!!
<prospero2005> Does anyone know how to make firefox open thunderbird as the default mail client?
<Benix> mart: Do you know if the ubuntu-project gives anything back to debian?
<mart> Benix: yes
<nico8481> re
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: sudo ifdown eth0
<Delicate_Shadow> ok
<mart> Benix: they do, more so than, say, kanotix.
<Delicate_Shadow> is there somewhere else I can do this from ??? gringo
<Benix> mart: Well, kanotix is not comparable to (k)ubuntu
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: Yes: open the menu: System Settings -> Network Settings -> Administrator Mode -> Disable
<Benix> mart: And for kanotix there are some developers who uploads debs to incomong.debian.org. So they do offer something
<mart> Benix: the debian QA system regularly pulls ubuntu patches and makes them available to debian devs.
<mart> Benix: likewise for kubuntu.
<Benix> mart: ah, interesting
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: Tell me about the WLAN you want to connect to. Is ist using WEP/WPA? Has it a hidden SSID?
<mart> Benix: remember that many of the ubuntu packagers are also debian devels
<Delicate_Shadow> it's a dsl modem with wireless hub
<Benix> mart: Yes, I read that in some debian mailinglists
<Delicate_Shadow> I have disabled all the security stuff
* mart hacks Delicate_Shadow's machine :)
<Delicate_Shadow> loooooooooooooooooooooool
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: ^^ remember to enable all that security 'stuff' after getting it running
<Delicate_Shadow> yupe that's sure gringo
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: so open KWifiManager
<Delicate_Shadow> ok
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: klick on 'Scan for Networks'
<Delicate_Shadow> done
<mart> melkor: what news?
<Delicate_Shadow> I'm connected to the modem now gringo .... thank you very much
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: you are welcome and now activate that security stuff :)
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: I propose to install KNetworkManager
<Delicate_Shadow> ok gringo I'm now
<Delicate_Shadow> ok
<Benix> mart: all in all I have to say that the kubuntu live is still far away from other installable live-cds.
<mart> Benix: oh, never tried the live cd
<Benix> mart: yeah, I will may have to use that textmode install
<mart> Benix: text mode install is very pleasant if you're used to debian.
<Delicate_Shadow> where can I find it gringo ?
<Benix> mart: can't be more crazy than gentoo ;)
<Benix> mart: I also installed breezy badger with textmode a few months ago
<mart> Benix: well, at least it has an installer - I'm not sure you could say that about gentoo :)
<Benix> .. so I wonder why the live-cd is recommented on ubuntu.com
<Benix> mart: hehe
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<Delicate_Shadow> gringo I have tried apt-get but couldn't find it
<mart> Benix: gets you up and running faster I guess - if it works
<Benix> mart: gentoo is the slowest distri, not the fastest
<Delicate_Shadow> E: Couldn't find package knetworkmanager
<Delicate_Shadow>  .............. gringo
<mart> Benix: I don't care about that.  what annoys me is the number of bug reports I get from gentoo users
<Benix> mart: If you stop all the time you need to install and compile your apps....
<mart> Benix: I --> we
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: activate the universe and multiverse repos
<Benix> mart: oh
<gringo> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mart> Benix: heh, there's a classic gentoo bug....
<Delicate_Shadow> gringo I hate to be pain the @$$ but how can I do this ?>
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: [20:40]  <ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Delicate_Shadow> thank you very much gringo
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: it is an easy step to do this, no worries
<Delicate_Shadow> ok ok thanx pal
<Benix> mart: which debian do you use? sid, testing or sarge?
<gringo> Delicate_Shadow: yo're still welcome :)
<mart> Benix: depends on the machine.
<Benix> mart: freak ;)
<mart> ?
<Benix> mart: Not everyone has more than one pc
<Benix> mart: but thats not unusual ;)
<mart> Benix: some of us run servers.
<mart> and they're not all PCs ;)
<Benix> mart: cool.
<mart> Benix: check this: http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=35890
<mart> ^--- funny link.
<Benix> mart: whaha. Very funny discussion ;)
<Benix> http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=35890
<Benix> ah
<Benix> wrong part in my clipspace ...
<Benix> So, completed d-u in chroot. Hope that helped .. Thanks so far mart and gringo
<Benix> bbl
<hastesaver> mart, wow, wth is that link? And the reporter is the Gaim author, right?
<ahmeni> poor gentoo'ers :\
<prospero2005> I just built a usb device that sends a 6 volt shock straight to my testicles every time my website gets a hit. --damn!
<melkor> Hey thanks mart
<gringo> prospero2005: ^^
<mart> was that sarcasm?  or did the guy actually find me helpful?
<edo> ciao
<Eduz> come state?
<gringo_> grr
<evert_> hello all
<monkee13> what is the best way to hook up kontact to my gmail and google calander?
<mart> You can get it on you Kontact/Calendar component by pressing Add... button and selecting "Callendar in remote file" and then pasting this url:
<mart> http://www.google.com/calendar/ical/<email-address>/public/basic
<mart> according to something in my mail box
<freemanen> Anyone who knows have to make ctrl works as second buttton on a mac with ubuntu?
<mart> never actually tried it
<gringo> freemanen: k menu -> run -> kcontrol -> Regional & ... -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<freemanen> thanks
<freemanen> is there any config file to look in? like in etc?
<gringo> monkee13: the problem ist that google calendar only allows ical reading and not writing!
<gringo> monkee13: they just released an API for that so it is a question of time time ;)
<gringo> freemanen: i'm sure there is one but I don't know wich
<mart> anyone managed to get mysql working in breezy?
<monkee13> thanks gringo, i hope they someone creates it soon
<_bbeck> mart: what's wrong?
<mart> _bbeck: it won't install properly: http://rafb.net/paste/results/rvs3Hv46.html
<mart> that's installing on a terminal with tail -f /var/log/syslog running in the background
<litb> hi!
<litb> my friend has problems booting the livecd
<litb> it hangs on http://www.directupload.net/images/060513/v6Id6mOj.jpg
<kkathman> litb: I'd hazard a guess its a bad CD
<litb> i said that too
<kkathman> no reason it should hang there at all
<litb> but it's a fresh burnt one
<kkathman> doesnt matter if it was burned wrong tho
<litb> and the ISO has the correct md5sum
<mart> I had to install from a different CD drive to the drive that I burned an iso from.
<mart> the CD drive couldn't even read the CD it had written, so I had to boot from a DVD drive.
<kkathman> litb all that step does is read the CD and load it into memory...and thats done within like 1 second
<_bbeck> mart: Are you upgrading, or is this a new install?
<mart> _bbeck: new install of mysql server.  I've tried purging it, then reinstalling it too.
<mart> _bbeck: just rebooted to try without /tmp mounted on tmpfs
<mart> _bbeck: ok, it starts now... but it still gives the warning about not being able to read my.cnf
<mart> _bbeck: I wonder why that's missing.
<litb> ok, cu
<mart> _bbeck: ok, works now, with /tmp on disk, and it seems there's no my.cnf by default
<ingrato_> hi
<ingrato_> I'm trying to install libxine-codecs, but I can't find it in adept manager
<ingrato_> what url do i have to add?
<ingrato_> or should I say repository
<ingrato_> so I can get mp3 playback support in amarok
<ajross_> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ingrato_> I found this article http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Kubuntu_6.06
<ingrato_> so that's why I'm trying to install libxine-codecs
<ingrato_> got it!
<gringo> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<julian01> hellow
<julian01> #
<julian01> hello sophie
<sophie_> julian01: hello
<julian01> are you able to see dvd in ubantu?
<hastesaver> julian01, if you mean that as a general question about whether dvd playback is possible, the answer is yes
<hastesaver> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<sophie_> julian01: yep put you have to install "unofficial" packages
<julian01> thank you
<sophie_> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<julian01> Yes I ment to say play dvd
<leo_> how can i configur fetchmail
<BuffaloMan> gawd. fetchmail.  that brings back memories.
<leo_> i cant  downlod mails
<jack1> who knows which mobile phones work very good with kontact reg. synchronizaion?
<_patrick> Still don't have Adept Package Manager working after it crashed a couple of days ago. Any ideas how to repair it, or get Synaptic.
<_patrick> I tried apt-get update, but it wouldn't function.
<_patrick> Then when I tried to get Synaptic from terminal my sources.list was messed up.
<_patrick> I think that happened when I was working with it when it crashed. I was trying to fetch a repository and it just blew up on me. Go figure.
<tchize> Hello everyone, i just downloaded latest dapper drake. Am wondering what this message in console means:
<tchize> bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed
<tchize> and it seems to imply my wireless card is not recognized
<GazzaK> wooo, thats me on kubuntu flight 7
<tchize> GazzaK: great: mine does not install :)
<GazzaK> oh, thats a shame - this was a bit of a pain, but not that had
<I_Eat_Plastic> amaroK won't play any mpeg files, but xmms will. Any solutions?
<tchize> GazzaK: it seems it does not recognize my network card :'(
<GazzaK> erm, tried the restrctedformats wiki?
<GazzaK> my partner had great fun getting his wifi card working, we have only just got it working okay
<gringo> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<GazzaK> I_Eat_Plastic, tried using Kaffine, once you have run the restrictedformats wiki guide? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<I_Eat_Plastic> GazzaK: I'll give it a try.
<heinkel_111> which mailclients work best with kubuntu? k-mail?
<heinkel_111> and is there any way i can import old mails from thunderbird?
<GazzaK> Kontact works fine for me heinkel_111
<r0xz> Is there a common method to install both (and keep update) the developversion of an app and the distro version?
<GazzaK> erm, not sure about importing
<heinkel_111> i am disappointed with my thunderbird :(
<GazzaK> r0xz, not that I know of...
<GazzaK> suppose there must be, but I don't know how
<tchize> Anybody can tell me how to provide wpa/wpa2 key for wifi at kubuntu installer?
<sulan> ACPI-related issue with Dapper Drake Flight 6-7 (and maybe earlier also): On my HP NC6000, the display brightness buttons don't work at all. The do, however, work just fine on Breezy Badger.
<tchize> it asks for a wep key :/
<thedowd> anyone here running compiz under KDE?
<r0xz> thanks GazzaK, i was hoping "make" had an option for this.
<r0xz> thedowd: not any more, you have problems?
<r0xz> tchize: i don't know, sorry
<I_Eat_Plastic> amaroK correctly plays mp3s, but it seems to "speed" though them silently, why is this?
<thedowd> r0xz: yeah, the window decorations are gone
<thedowd> r0xz: the title bars, etc
<r0xz> tchize: you can probably enter this after the installation process
<GazzaK> I_Eat_Plastic, thats a thingy answered by running through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats I belive
<I_Eat_Plastic> GazzaK, I've already installed all of the codecs I need, XMMS plays mpeg's just fine. But amaroK is at a loss of something. :(
<r0xz> thedowd: sounds like a kwin problem
<ahmeni> I_Eat_Plastic: it's probably a lack of plugins for gsteamer
<GazzaK> sorry, I don't know, but earlier I had a similar sounding issue, and runing though most of the ideas on the wiki solved it
<r0xz> thedowd: there are some posts on the forum about it, i don't know the solution myself
<GazzaK> is there a tool in kubuntu to change the control/border/icon sets?
<I_Eat_Plastic> GazzaK thanks for the help though.
<GazzaK> np I_Eat_Plastic
<GazzaK> is it tasty :)
<ahmeni> I_Eat_Plastic: did you sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad?
<I_Eat_Plastic> ahmeni: Yes, I've done everything the page told me to do, i'm trying to install more plugins now.
<r0xz> Gazzak: kcontrol-> appearance and then you can alter color, icons, style or theme
<gringo> where can I edit KDE Sessions?
<r0xz> and decorations
<r0xz> Gazzak: decoration is that you look for i guess
<melissa_> hmmm
<gringo> how do I restart X?
<melissa_> how do I display a different nickname?
<gringo> melissa_: /nick blablub
<GazzaK> woo, thanks r0xz
<thedowd> alright, new question... getting the composite manager to run without all the draw errors?
<darkphantompoet> interesting.... no one seems to chat in here
<h3sp4wn> darkphantompoet: what do you need to know ?
<darkphantompoet> need to know?  nothing... just trying this out and seeing what it's like
<GazzaK> how do I make weblinks in xchat use firefox as the default web browser?
<sorush20> hi guys is there a more enhanced version of klipper I could use..
<sorush20> I keep getting silly errors now..
<jack1> how does the nokia 6310i works together with Kontact?
<jack1> work
<sorush20> what don't you take a look at google .. just type 6310i linux
<jack1> sorush20 yes thx for your help   u r a bright light
<samuli> gazzak, try settings - preferred applications.
<samuli> gazzak, or wherever that was (not in in the kde now to check out)
<awesometaylor> hello
<litb> hi! is there a disk management tool in kubuntu?
<awesometaylor> how can i remove items from the menus?
<GazzaK> I can't see anything "similar" to "preferred applications"
<r0xz> sorush20: like have the another klipboard memory than the latest copy action? I have that too, really anoying yes...
<litb> for managing fstab and so on?
<awesometaylor> litb: i know of a program named kwikdisk
<sorush20> r0xz: I don't know what you just said.. could you repeat?
<sorush20> I can't make it out?
#kubuntu 2006-05-19
<tchize> Hi
<tchize> anyone can tell me how to activate touchpad in dapper drake?
<awesometaylor> laptop?
<awesometaylor> mine got configed automatically
<tchize> seems mine is not
<tchize> according to various docs online, xorg should point to /dev/input/appletouch
<tchize> however there is no such device in last dapper drake
<gringo> trt!xgl
<gringo> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<awesometaylor> do you know if it worked on breezy badger?
<tchize> it worked yes
<tchize> however i had various problem with breezy badger forcing me to move to dapper
<awesometaylor> really
<tchize> yes, cursor was moving on breezy badger, however, the cd had a corrupted libkde .deb file breaking installation :)
<litb> what device names are set for sata disks?
<tchize> i was starting with a 'could not start kdeinit' message, but i was able to click on it
<tchize> i think i'll just plug and usb mouse as a temporary solution
<awesometaylor> yeah, that's what i would do
<tchize> mm strange
<awesometaylor> and try burning the breezy disk again, it probably got curropted
<tchize> it does not recognize mouse :/
<litb> my friend has plugged his s-ata disk and now wonder how he can acess it
<tchize> yes cd corrupted
<awesometaylor> i burn linux iso at slow speed
<tchize> but as breezy badger does not support my wireless, it's useless ton install it now
<awesometaylor> yeah
<awesometaylor> i'm on a laptop too, its tough
<awesometaylor> my atheros card is hard to set up on most distros,  dapper got it easily
<tchize> yeah, but was expecting a ppc version of kubuntu to at least support airport and airport extreme cards :)
<awesometaylor> you  might want to check out laptop testing on the wiki
<awesometaylor> and see if anyone else got it workin on your model
<tchize> where?
<mart> has anyone got amarok to work in flight7 with a clean install?
<GazzaK> yes, me, it works lovely
<mart> (and not copying across an old home directory)
<mart> GazzaK: does the Collection manager work?
<GazzaK> once you do the wiki restricted formats
<GazzaK> yes, fine
<awesometaylor> wiki.ubuntu.com
<awesometaylor> search laptop
<tchize> ok
<GazzaK> it collected 2808 files off my samba shared NAS box
<mart> GazzaK: you installed from scratch without reusing a home directory from a previous version of kubuntu?
<GazzaK> yep
<tchize> damn dapper installed in english, i asked for french :'(
<mart> and they show in Collection?
<GazzaK> total wipe and install off install iso
<GazzaK> yes :)
<mart> what did you install? xine-extracodecs and libmad0?
<GazzaK> just followed dapper stuff in the wiki mart
<mart> GazzaK: which wiki?
<GazzaK> erm, one mo
<GazzaK> this one mart - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mart> I was using http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Kubuntu_6.06
<GazzaK> never seen that before
<GazzaK> oh yeah, my sources.list is modified
<mart> bah
<GazzaK> mart - http://pastebin.com/716011  this is my sources.list
<mart> GazzaK: well, the packages listed on the wiki are in universe and multiverse.
<mart> and I have installed them
<vaporwave> hi, this may be a stupid one but is there a reason why I'm getting a lot of DNS errors (known and existing sites are not found) under Kubuntu Breezy? What's strange it that it works fine under Windows.. I've been playing around with "option timeout:n " in resolv.conf, but with no improvement...
<GazzaK> sorry then, maybe search on www.ubuntuforums.org under the dapper 6.06 bit?
<GazzaK> I need to sleep mart it is late here, night
<tchize> <awesometaylor> the pages there are pretty old
<tchize> they only mention Hoary
<tchize> far from dapper
<BrigadierFrog> is there some universal way of telling what distro someone is running
<BrigadierFrog> something like uname but tells you which distro it is
<eosyn> try cat /etc/*release*
<eosyn> or /etc/*version*
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> So Firefox doesn't work
<DaSkreech> at al
<Snake__> How do I know what video driver im using
<litb> is there a tool to modify /etc/fstab on kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> vi?
<samuli> :P
<DaSkreech> ok Ok
<DaSkreech> kate
<DaSkreech> well
<DaSkreech> kdesu kate
<DaSkreech> sudo kdesu kate? :-D
<_bon> i got a serisour problem with kde it restsrts back to the login when kde just starts i have gnome and it works fine http://pastebin.com/716079
<samuli> kdesu kate should do it :)
<litb> i mean a grafical frontend
<_bon> it say something about comsite manger
<litb> i put in my hd and want normal users to be able to mount it
<samuli> Not sure about that.. like something to the effect of 'disks' in gnome.. dunno.
<samuli> though disks doesn't allow much to be done either. so its just about same to just manually edit fstab
<samuli> litb, why don't you just make it mount at the start?
<litb> how?
<samuli> by editing fstab man :)
<litb> he is noob
<iNiku> litb: have you tried System Settings -> Disk & Filesystems?
<litb> he cannot edit it
<litb> no, will try that. thxx unfortunately i haven't the system here in front of my eyes :D
<iNiku> litb: it actually looks quite useful, if you want to do things the hard way :)
<iNiku> instead of vi
<samuli> why is there so many text-editors in linux?
<samuli> I mean.. there's gotta be more than 10.
<_bon> i got a serisour problem with kde it restsrts back to the login when kde just starts i have gnome and it works fine http://pastebin.com/716079
<iNiku> samuli: more like 20 :)
<_bon> can anyone help
<iNiku> samuli: it's a good thing though. you wouldn't want to still be using ed, would you?
<_bon> it gave me an error when i kde started something about compsite manger
<samuli> iNiku, one good one would be enough for me.
<_bon> is that to do with transparences
<samuli> composite manager? :/
<samuli> it's really buggy.
<iNiku> samuli: have to respect the traditions, too
<iNiku> I'd be mad if some distro did not include vi
<samuli> :)
<iNiku> or emacs
<samuli> yeah, whatever man :)
<iNiku> other people have different preferences
<iNiku> choice is a good thing :)
<samuli> it's not like they take up space, hehe.
<_bon> how do you restore defualts to window settings in kde
<samuli> _bon, do you have a xorg.conf backup.
<samuli> you probably do.
<iNiku> well, apart from emacs :)
<_bon> yeah didnt work
<DeBert> Anybody know how to add exceptions to Konqueror's adblock?
<samuli> dpgk--reconfigure xorg-server?
<_bon> ok
<samuli> I'm not and expert on composite, xgl, compiz whatever-stuff..
<samuli> but I guess you could disable it with reconfigure.. or by manually editing xorg.conf.
<_bon> i was thinking comint out somethinf in xorg.conf file
<_bon> but dont know what
<awesometaylor> anyone know why amarok wouldnt play music? i have codecs installed, everything plays fine with JuK using artsd engine
<_bon> this is my xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/716100
<awesometaylor> i try xine engine and arts engine,  it shows the artists in collection but no songs
<sorush20> is there a graph plotter program I can use on my computer?
<DaSkreech> kmplot?
<sorush20> thanks I'll try
<DaSkreech> samuli: Lots of Editors == goodness
<DaSkreech> Mostly cause it causes wars :-)
<samuli> real reason why usa attacked irak was because they preferred vi over nano
<kkathman> lol
<awesometaylor> nano == third world editor
<h3sp4wn> sorush20: gnuplot is ok
<samuli> I'll kill you!
<samuli> I sort of like nano.. but really. What difference does it make :)
<awesometaylor> lets alliance to invade emacs
<samuli> emacs users had it coming.
<sorush20> is there one that uses a normal calculator interface?
<tedlaz> hi all
<samuli> hmm.. I'm going to try and install suse now.
<samuli> if the dvd isn't b0rged that is.
<awesometaylor> do you know if are opensuse 10.1 dvds out yet?
<_bon> could i reinstall all aps from the cd?
<_bon> ok
<_bon> help
<DaSkreech> yup
<DaSkreech> As long as you don't mind CLI
<_bon> CLI?
<DaSkreech> Command line
<_bon> lol
<_bon> thanks for the hel;p
<Kadran> hi, can i write to ntfs?
<khaije1> free, easy and legal, pick two
<khaije1> most things here are free, and legal, but ntfs has legal issues so it's only free :-)
<HymnToLife> khaije1> nothing that comes from microsoft will ever be free...
<khaije1> HymnToLife: true, you caught me in an over-simplification
<HymnToLife> Not "free as in freedom" at least :p
<khaije1> the f/oss implimentation of write capability for ntfs was developing well until M$ blocked it w/ patent issues
<litb> what is the kubuntu backport repos ?
<HymnToLife> litb> the same as ubuntu
<litb> hm?
<HymnToLife> I wish they would stop that stupid marketing thingie of "ubuntu and kubuntu"
<litb> don'T get that
<HymnToLife> it's the same damn thing !
<khaije1> Kadran: however with most things f/os you have options, there is also something called 'captive ntfs' which can do this, but i've never tried it
<litb> so i can safely enable it ?
<HymnToLife> litb> yes
<apokryphos> HymnToLife: they aren't really, though. It's not just one distribution with different desktops. They're seperate ISOs, have seperate desktop environments
<Kadran> khaije1: is there is apt-get command for installing it?
<taomaster> hello all- how do i change the root password?
<litb> i only want to enable multiverse to install sun java. is it the right thing if i enable it for that?
<apokryphos> yes, the connection is closer than some think, but it's also further than some others think
<HymnToLife> It's not just one distribution with different desktops <= yes it is
<litb> i'm working with dapper...
<apokryphos> litb: nope, sun java isn't available in multiverse. /msg ubotu javadebs   ....for information on how to get sun-java
<khaije1> Kadran: wish i could say, but i'm not sure, anyone else here know the answer to his question?
<apokryphos> HymnToLife: no, it provides seperate ISOs.
<HymnToLife> I heard the was a recent tool for NTFS writing which is more secure
<apokryphos> heh, not likely
<taomaster> is there a way to change the default root password
<HymnToLife> it cheks if it can write without breaking stuff and if the answer is yes it does
<Kadran> khaije1: ok never mind i will go the source way not the easy way ;)
<Kadran> khaije1: thanks alot
<sophie_> Tonio_: yep
<apokryphos> ntfs journalling system is quite far from being mastered unfortunately
<HymnToLife> apokryphos> and the difference between the ISOs is ? Just some packages
<Kadran> taomaster: sudo passwd
<apokryphos> HymnToLife: what's the difference between fedora and ubuntu? Yes, just some packages 8)
<taomaster> thanx
<HymnToLife> it's like I take a Debian CD, knock some packages off and I have my new kickass distro, totaly different than Debian :p
<sophie_> toam
<apokryphos> erm, yes, that's what a fork is, and that's how ubuntu came about.
<taomaster> yes
<sophie_> toamaster: have a look at passwd
<Kadran> i hate microsoft, it's concept about security is to do an os and burn source code in the fire and don't tell any one that we can't fix it
<taomaster> i changed it  thanx
<HymnToLife> apokryphos> but in the Ubuntu/Kubuntu case, the different packages are _only_ those concerning the DE
<apokryphos> HymnToLife: whatever that means
<HymnToLife> and I can turn my Ubuntu into Kubuntu and vice versa in like three commands
<HymnToLife> I don't think you can do it with Fedora :p
<apokryphos> that really doesn't mean much. Kubuntu is certainly not a fork, but it doesn't share the same connection as the more classical model of a distro offering two desktop environments.
<apokryphos> HymnToLife: when ubuntu started out you could go from debian to warty quite easily, too.
<taomaster> i really enjoy this kubuntu
<apokryphos> it's very good :)
<taomaster> lite and quick
<Kadran> taomaster: do you use dapper?
<khaije1> HymnToLife: i can switch my toaster from kde, to gnome depending on the crisp setting :-)
<apokryphos> taomaster: indeed. A lot of effort is put into making it a no-hassle distro ;-), like first-run configuration wizards etc
<apokryphos> i.e. not having them
<taomaster> yes i have used ubuntu
<HymnToLife> khaije1> GnomeBaker might work better than K3B on toasters :p
<taomaster>  i did not do the updated version of kubuntu
<apokryphos> which updated version?
<HymnToLife> but I'm still testing on dead badgers
<khaije1> LOLZOR!!!
<taomaster> the one that just came out
<HymnToLife> if you're speaking about Dapper, it was not officially released yet
<taomaster> is there a way to update the version that i have?
<apokryphos> not for a few more weeks
<HymnToLife> seventeen days to go :)
<h3sp4wn> HymnToLife: NetBSD runs perfectly on a certain toaster now
<apokryphos> taomaster: of course, yes. /msg ubotu upgrade
<HymnToLife> or eighteen, depending on which prt of the Earth you live
<taomaster> i must b thinking of ubuntu
<apokryphos> nope, they have the same release cycle
<taomaster> brain-fart  i guess
<HymnToLife> h3sp4wn> I like a good Debian on them, BSD is better on microwaves
<HymnToLife> but my toilet can't seem to run anything but Windows :(
<___Juan___> errr
<h3sp4wn> HymnToLife: http://www.embeddedarm.com/news/netbsd_toaster.htm
<h3sp4wn> HymnToLife: Do you have an example of debian running on one ?
<HymnToLife> wow
<taomaster> thanx 4 the info
<HymnToLife> hold on, I'll show you something fun
<___Juan___> hmmm... I uninstalled a lot of packages (+/- 100)
<___Juan___> Do you know if is there any way to "repair" an Ubuntu installation?
<HymnToLife> h3sp4wn>  http://www.strangehorizons.com/2004/20040405/badger.shtml
<apokryphos> ___Juan___: what's the problem
<khaije1> HymnToLife: now *thats* what i'm talkin about!!
<ahmeni> woah.. didn't know how awesome FreeNX is
<h3sp4wn> ahmeni: It is alot better than vnc isn't it
<ahmeni> yeah, way smoother
<___Juan___> apokryphos: I'd need to find a log (if there is one for this) to know what packages I uninstalled with Adept
<taomaster> whats the command for the aptget or something like that
<apokryphos> taomaster: apt-get install <package>
<taomaster> thanx
<taomaster> do u think i can install java the same way that u can in fedora?
<apokryphos> taomaster: /msg ubotu javadebs
<stevekl> Can someone point me torwards how to use k3b as my normal user?
<stevekl> he can't see the dvd writer
<stevekl> but root can
<stevekl> Should I change the permissions of /dev/whatever or what
<h3sp4wn> stevekl: what is the output of groups ?
<h3sp4wn> stevekl: are you in cdrom ?
<stevekl> stevekl audio
<stevekl> no
<khaije1> stevekl: ya like h3sp4wn, it's usually controled by group membership
<stevekl> Ok
<stevekl> So I need to be in the cdrom group?
<h3sp4wn> I think so
<khaije1> stevekl: sometimes therei s a cdrom and a seperate dvd, or even dvdrw group, you'll need to look it over
<stevekl> because I can normally READ stuff from my CD drives with my normal user
<khaije1> ha! answered your question befoer you asked it
<h3sp4wn> stevekl: look in /dev (is my dvd)
<h3sp4wn> stevekl: ls -la | grep hdc
<h3sp4wn> stevekl: If the group is cdrom then thats the group you need to be in
<grpcook> hi
<stevekl> ok the group is cdrom
<grpcook> i have a problem with flashplayer and alsa
<stevekl> And I can add my user to that group with kcontrol can't I?
<grpcook> i get the message "can't init alsasink"
<grpcook> i use kubuntu 5.10
<crimsun> grpcook: cat /proc/asound/cards
<grpcook> 0 [I440MX         ] : ICH - Intel 440MX
<grpcook>                      Intel 440MX with YMF743 at 0x1000, irq 9
<crimsun> grpcook: ok, and does ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' work?
<crimsun> work => audible volume
<grpcook> the sound on kde works
<khaije1> stevekl: yes, generally called 'users & groups' under system administration, also launchable w/ 'sudo kuser' via cmdline
<grpcook> any idea?
<apol> grpcook: in /etc/group | grep audio your username appears?
<crimsun> grpcook: ok, good, at least sound works.
<apol> sound works...
<crimsun> grpcook: flashplayer is oss-only; what happens if you use the artsdsp wrappe?
<crimsun> wrapper
<grpcook> i can't get alsaconf for example
<crimsun> we don't ship alsaconf
<crimsun> which Web browser do you use, Konqueror?
<grpcook> yes
<_rocky> Hello
<grpcook> the flashplayer works with games
<crimsun> grpcook: what happens if you use ``artsdsp konqueror''?
<crimsun> do flash applets/movies work with audible volume then?
<grpcook> ok
<grpcook> i'll do that
<richard2> How I find good information about linux vs window, in advance nivel
<khaije1> 'advanced nivel'?
<richard2> yes
<khaije1> what is that richard2?
<richard2> for example, how function de swap memory?
<khaije1> when you say nivel, do you mean detail?
<richard2> yes
<richard2> Diferences between how windows and linux manages the filesystem
<khaije1> it's best to ask specific questions here, for general questions, i reccomend doing some research first
<khaije1> do you have an idea of where to find the answers your looking for?
<richard2> google
<richard2> You have a better idea?
<khaije1> nothing comes to mind actually... you said you just want detailed information about everythign?
<khaije1> i like wikipedia, for when i need to learn about something new
<richard2> ok, thanks
<khaije1> for example -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_vs_Linux
<richard2> excellent, Thanks
<Zaire> ummmm anyone knoe what to do if you get the kernel sources gcc and the make files installe but the Nvidia driver still says no precompiled kernel found?
<crimsun> Zaire: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zaire> IM using mandriva at the moment cause kubuntu is highly unstable on my system cause of my Nvidia
<crimsun> 'nvidia' or 'nv'?
<Zaire> ?
<crimsun> Zaire: were you using the Free 'nv' driver in Kubuntu or Nvidia's binary-only 'nvidia' driver?
<Zaire> I couldn't get the actual nvidia driver to even install in it but the one I was using was the nvidia-glx-legacy
<crimsun> geforce2 or older?
<Zaire> my cards a Geforce FX 5200
<Zaire> and I have tried breezy badger 64bit 32bit and dapper 32bit
<Zaire> oddly enough though debian itself runs stable on my system but kubuntu and ubuntu don't :S
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> the fx 5200 is not supposed to use the legacy driver
<Zaire> I tried the normal glx aswell no results same issues
<crimsun> can you reproduce this on dappeR?
<Zaire> ?
<crimsun> can you reproduce the "same results" on dapper?
<Zaire> crash results yea lol
<crimsun> oh, I missed your statement 4 minutes ago
<crimsun> hmm, dapper has the latest drivers
<crimsun> well, in any case, if you're on Breezy, you need 'build-essential', 'gcc-3.4', and 'linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<Zaire> I think that may be the issue I noticed some note about the newer xorg having trouble with older cards or something of the like
<Zaire> well right now Im using mandriva cause its the most advanced distro I have that has working IRC and msn capabilities lol
<Zaire> but the thing with all the newer distros Ive noticed is I always get this precompiled kernel not found error and I got the kernel sources gcc and make files for it
<crimsun> the precompiled kernel interface message is not an error; it's just an informative message
<crimsun> you don't need kernel sources, as I alluded to prior
<crimsun> you need the previously mentioned packages installed if you're using Breezy
<crimsun> if you're using Dapper, the same packages apply except for 'gcc-3.4'
<crimsun> note the distinction between linux-source and linux-headers ...
<Ahmuck> has anyone had success in getting plone on dapper ?
<rUiSu> hi
<rUiSu> hey, ive ot my kubuntu on the first partitions, and the windows at last, how should configure grub?
<rUiSu> on the mbr, root, where?
<CheeseBurgerMan> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<rUiSu> thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> You're welcome
<rUiSu> but if i install grub in the mbr, doesnt windows ntldr gets crippled?
<CheeseBurgerMan> GRUB lets you boot into Windows as well
<rUiSu> ok
<rUiSu> :)
<rUiSu> im going to try the rescue livecd thing
<CheeseBurgerMan> Alright, good luck
<rUiSu> ok, thx gbye
<humbolt> is there a way to reliably mount a windows share in linux? mounting via smbfs does not really handle filenames right!
<rUiSu> hey, no avail :(
<rUiSu> the cd sais its not a valid Ubuntu cd
<rUiSu> what pages you said?
<CheeseBurgerMan> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<rUiSu> ok
<rUiSu> ook
<llukax> hey does anyone know how to log out into the text based terminal?
<richard2> for exit of a terminal write: exit
<richard2> for logout write: reboot
<llukax> no no
<llukax> i want to make it so
<llukax> when i log out
<llukax> it will go to the terminal
<llukax> :p
<llukax> out of kde
<CheezBurgerMan> 'sudo /etc/init.d kdm stop' should to it
<CheezBurgerMan> Errr...a typo
<CheezBurgerMan> 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop;
<CheezBurgerMan> no semicolor (sorry...lots of typos tonight)
<CheezBurgerMan> Grrr
<CheezBurgerMan> Semicolon
<llukax> theres a config file im looking for, i forgot its name
<CheeseBurgerMan> What does it configure?
<llukax> sessions
<llukax> i modified it and now i cant exit to terminal
<llukax> because i wanted to test another window manager
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not sure where that is.
<llukax> >_<
<llukax> me either hehe
<talljon84> Anyone familiar with XGL who could lend a hand?
<apokryphos> talljon84: #ubuntu-xgl
<talljon84> thanks apokryphos
<kevindex> hi all
<kevindex> I have an xserver question...
<kevindex> how do I give permission for a connection from another machine?
<rUiSu> hi
<rUiSu> umm, so, as i see, root (hdx) is the root of grub(/boot)?
<rUiSu> and setup is hd0, where?
<brandon_> hd0 would be the mbr of the mprimary master
<rUiSu> yeah, burt igot windows installed
<brandon_> what's your point?
<brandon_> grub will not wipe out the windows bootloader
<brandon_> it will only point to it
<brandon_> when  you select windows from grub, it imply passes off the task of loading the OS to windows
<rUiSu> ok
<rUiSu> im gonna tryit
<rUiSu> i tought it erased the ntdrl(wich is on the mbr)
<rUiSu> has this been donde before?
<brandon_> also, if you run into a problem you can use the xp disc to get to recovery console and then type "fixmbr"
<rUiSu> yea
<rUiSu> it once happened tome
<rUiSu> ok
<rUiSu> seya
<brandon_> grub does NOT erase ntldr, or touch any windows files at all
<rUiSu> ok thx
<rUiSu> see ya
<CaBlGuY> anyone alive up in here??
<brandon_> that's debatable
<brandon_> ottawa lost, so...
<CaBlGuY> very well, cary on..  ;0)
<CaBlGuY> how long u been on Ubuntu?
<brandon_> since hoary
<brandon_> it was game 1. i don't think you can lose a game 7-6 in OT and come back from that
<CaBlGuY> Oh, saawree  about the game..  :(  and cool, I think my 1st distro was Hoary..
<CaBlGuY> I remeber havin a lot of issues with playin DVD's..
<brandon_> jeez i'm tired of that
<brandon_> most of the issues addressed here are about people who can't play such-and-such multimedia files
<CaBlGuY> LOL   that's easy...
<brandon_> i'd like to make a metapackage or at least an alias that will be incorporated into ubuntu that solves those issues easily
<CaBlGuY> jujst gotta get the right prgram installed..  no biggy..  ;-)
<brandon_> they're not that easy to install
<brandon_> for one thing, they ALL use their won codecs to play the same files, which is so inefficient
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm  u have a valid point..
<brandon_> VLC comes as a self-contained program that includes all of its own codecs
<brandon_> you have to install the "extra-codecs" package to get xine to work right
<CaBlGuY> however..   most of my media files play fine on Totem for the most part..
<brandon_> only gstreamer and mplayer share the same codecs
<CaBlGuY> I understand however, were not talkin about winblowz that everything is "interchangable"...
<InteliWasp> how do i get my vnc server setup?
<brandon_> i'd like to get all of the folks who think that this whole "restricted formats" garbage is a good idea and blow off their kneecaps
<CaBlGuY> but, I like Ubuntu becaus eout of all the distros I've tried, it was the simplest to get up and running and update as well
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<brandon_> well, linspire is the easiest distro to use, but it's not quite free
<brandon_> and it's a little too easy
<llukax> does anyone know how to make an application start at log in?
<brandon_> in kde?
<CaBlGuY> yeah..  I like the distro to still be Linux if ya know what I mena, not "winblowesk"..
<llukax> yes
<raf> hello all, I want to add  grub option that points to a light version of Kubuntu, just for debugin, without network, without xserver, what I want is a fast boot, what can I do?
<brandon_> kde has a folder called "Autostart" that you can put links to the executables in
<llukax> oh ok
<CaBlGuY> InteliWasp, ummmm  I used to know that but, I can't seem to remeber right now.. :-p
<brandon_> the path is ~.kde/Autostart
<llukax> in my home folder?
<llukax> oh ok
<llukax> kewl
<CaBlGuY> brandon_,  u know that one?
<llukax>  thanx
<brandon_> do i know what?
<InteliWasp> CaBlGuY: know where i could look?
<CaBlGuY> what InteliWasp  was askling
<llukax> hmm u sure its ~.kde/?
<CaBlGuY> InteliWasp,  well, I could always tell ya the wiki page.. :-p
<llukax> ah ok found it
<llukax> thanx
<brandon_> tilde is a shortcut for the home folder. another one is $HOME
<CaBlGuY> I remeber messin around with VNC for some of my videos n stuff..
<brandon_> what's vnc?
<CaBlGuY> video app
<InteliWasp> thats vlc...
<brandon_> i know of a VLC, or "videolan", but not a vnc
<InteliWasp> i need the remote desktop thing...
<CaBlGuY> thought there was a vnc aswell..
<CaBlGuY> yea see,..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<CaBlGuY> ] ummmm
<raf> VNC is remote administration application
<CaBlGuY> ahh there we go..  go for it raf
<InteliWasp> great, i managed to crash adept...
<CaBlGuY> :-O
<CaBlGuY> bad BAD InteliWasp ...  :-p
<CaBlGuY> J/K
<CaBlGuY> what distro u runnin btw?/
<InteliWasp> well i am fidiling with it over ssh...
<InteliWasp> kubuntu...
<CaBlGuY> no, I mean, Hoary or umm  hedghog?
<CaBlGuY> err..  I mean..
<CaBlGuY> u  know..
<InteliWasp> the latist official
<CaBlGuY> K cool
<InteliWasp> i dont remember...
<InteliWasp> the console keeps saying that the uid is 1000 and not 0
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: breezy or dapper?
<InteliWasp> breezy
<Hobbsee> :P
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<CaBlGuY> hang on, lemme find out..
<Hobbsee> InteliWasp: were you the one who came in and said that last night, or are there two fo you?
<koroded> http://pastebin.com/716422    what's 'kept back'?
<InteliWasp> and yes i am using sudo...
<InteliWasp> Hobbsee: er... no i was not on irc lastnight
<Hobbsee> koroded: means that they havent been upgraded.  do a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and they will be
<Hobbsee> InteliWasp: ah okay...
<koroded> Hobbsee: ahh, I see
<CaBlGuY> ok, what was the command again for what version ya got..  it's been a while..  :p
<koroded> dist-upgrade is the only way to make them go?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> they end up installing more packages with them
<brandon_> koroded: what other way do you want?
<koroded> good point :)
<koroded> I had a dist-upgrade blow up on me the other day though :)
<Hobbsee> oh?
<koroded> of course, I was going to Dapper, so I assume that was it
<koroded> I'll try that now
<CaBlGuY> command, anyone??  :p
<Hobbsee> hehe...
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: cat /etc/issue
<CaBlGuY> word ...
<brandon_> koroded: you were upgrading from breezy to dapper using apt?
<koroded> yeah, I know silly
<CaBlGuY> breezy is what I got..
<brandon_> bad idea
<koroded> but I was told it could be done, so I thought what the hell
<CaBlGuY> 5.10
<koroded> just a testing system anyway
<Hobbsee> koroded: how'd it bork?
<Hobbsee> seeing as people were wanted to test the dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> s
<koroded> Hobbsee: well for starters, there ware pam issues
<koroded> so logging in was impossible :)
<Hobbsee> heh, great
<CaBlGuY> yeaaa!!   :-)
<CaBlGuY> but..
* CaBlGuY waits
<brandon_> in this particluar case, going from X11R6 to X11R7 would make it even harder to pull off
<egon_spengler> brandon_: I started on warty prerelease, and have been apt-get dist-upgrading ever since
<brandon_> good for you egon
<InteliWasp> CaBlGuY: here is my errors...  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/716432
<InteliWasp> CaBlGuY: 5.10 here too
<CaBlGuY> cool..
<CaBlGuY> and you've done all the apt- gets right??
<CaBlGuY> updates?
* Hobbsee suddenly rembers that she hasnt installed java yet
<CaBlGuY> Oh no!!!   Go Hobbsee ...  go..  :p
<Hobbsee> hehe
<koroded> thanks
<InteliWasp> CaBlGuY: if you are talking to me, could you use my name so i can filter out the other conversations...
<CaBlGuY> so Hobbsee  ya gonna teach me everything I need to know about Ubuntu, right..  so I never have to gfo back to Winblowz??  ;o)
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: hehe...maybe...i dont know everything though :P
<brandon_> InteliWasp: what are you trying to get adept to do?
<CaBlGuY> InteliWasp,  sorry..  yea, I was hollerin yur way.. :)
<InteliWasp> brandon_:basicly installing a hole lotta crap :P
<CaBlGuY> brandon_,  here is his pastebin...   http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/716432
<llukax> where do i put window decoration themes?
<InteliWasp> brandon_: i was selecting webmin stuff when it crashed
<brandon_> i see it, but all he tyoed was "sudo adept"
<Hobbsee> !+kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<brandon_> well, i would try running apt commands directly instead of using a GUI frontend
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<llukax> in kde
<InteliWasp> Hobbsee: i'm using ssh...
<Hobbsee> llukax: that's controlled in kcontrol/system settings
<Hobbsee> InteliWasp: ah okay.  adept is a GUI app though...
<Hobbsee> !tell InteliWasp about apt-get
<CaBlGuY> yea, gui or not all that in ubuntu ...  IE: command is easier to work with..
<llukax> yes but i downloaded one
<llukax> on kde-look.org
<CaBlGuY> hehe  Hobbsee  quit rreadin my mind dang it..
<llukax> dont knwo where to put it
<llukax> :/
<CaBlGuY> :p
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: hehe...
<Hobbsee> i'd prefer *not* to read your mind :P
<CaBlGuY> Hobbsee,  yeah yeah..  that's what all the girls say..  ;o)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> oddly enough :P
<CaBlGuY> but..  like I was sayin b4, yur gonna teach me right??
* Hobbsee contemplates the existance of meetings, and assignments
<Hobbsee> we'll see :)
<brandon_> existence
<Hobbsee> i can probably point you in the right direction, with the stuff you know...
<Hobbsee> yes, they exist :(
<CaBlGuY> K, I used to know some stuff but it's been months since I did anything in Linux..
<Hobbsee> and i really should be going and doing them, not doing fun stuff like hacking cdbs...
<brandon_> what do you want to know?
<CaBlGuY> ummmm   lemme think.....
<CaBlGuY> Oh, I know..   everything..
<Hobbsee> 42.
<CaBlGuY> :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> if you want, you can figure out why my sound occasoinally goes flat...
<brandon_> flat?
<CaBlGuY> well heck that's easy..
<CaBlGuY> get the right drivers silly
<CaBlGuY> ;o)
<brandon_> your ears are broken. next case
<CaBlGuY> apt get whatever sound card drivers
<Hobbsee> hehe
<CaBlGuY> next..  ;o)
<Hobbsee> it worked last install!
<InteliWasp> ... when i am using apt-get... are dependencies resolved?
<Hobbsee> i've never had flat sound before - only ever perfect sound, or no sound :P
<Hobbsee> InteliWasp: yep
<CaBlGuY> well, I "would" say re-install but.  I know form experience that that's not always the answer
<Hobbsee> hehe...tried that
<Hobbsee> yay, it's going flat now
<CaBlGuY> Oh well..
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<brandon_> what is the definition of flat in this context?
<CaBlGuY> Ummmm  lemme guesss..
<CaBlGuY> no bass, or less sound coming from the speakers..
<CaBlGuY> yes?
<CaBlGuY> OR NO...
<CaBlGuY> :0/
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmmm
<CaBlGuY> well InteliWasp  maybe if u explain to me what it is yur tryin to do, some of this will come back to me..
<Hobbsee> brandon_: opposite of sharp.  pity
<Hobbsee> *pitch
<CaBlGuY> Hobbsee,  u sure it's not yur ears goin bad..  :op
<brandon_> does this issue occur in all of your apps, or only one?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> quite :P
<Hobbsee> brandon_: all of them
<Hobbsee> it's either kernel based, or ndiswrapper based
<brandon_> you're sure about that?
<CaBlGuY> ok, just checkin.. :p
<Hobbsee> beyond that, i dont know
<Hobbsee> yep
<brandon_> do you know what sound card you have?
<llukax> nvm its an icewm theme haha
<CaBlGuY> HOwdy freeflying , eneas   :)
<freeflying> CaBlGuY: hiya
<eneas> hi
<CaBlGuY> needing some help tonight, or just chillin out?
<brandon_> CaBlGuY: let's you and me go out to the clubs and hunt down some chicks
<Hobbsee> brandon_: yeah, intel integrated one.  crims*un couldnt figure it out
<CaBlGuY> brandon_,  ok, u byin the first round right??  ;o)
<brandon_> no
<CaBlGuY> :-O
<CaBlGuY> Hobbsee,  that's yur problem right there dear..   get a real soundcard silly..
<CaBlGuY> :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<InteliWasp> ... am i suposed to get more than 2 lines of feback with apt-get?
<Hobbsee> InteliWasp: what were the 2 lines of feedback?
<CaBlGuY> yes InteliWasp
<InteliWasp> $ sudo apt-get install nmap
<InteliWasp> Reading package lists... Done
<InteliWasp> Segmentation faulty tree... 0%
<CaBlGuY> err yea unless it said somethin it's not
<CaBlGuY> faulty tree..
<CaBlGuY> he need sot set the right server
<CaBlGuY> *needs
<brandon_> bad repo list
<CaBlGuY> yea
<InteliWasp> oy.... *mutters*
<brandon_> tell him to use that easy ubuntu thing
<CaBlGuY> so, what was that for the right one...   ummmm
<CaBlGuY> could do that
<InteliWasp> "easy ubuntu thing"???
<CaBlGuY> InteliWasp,  u know how to use the easy package downloader?
<InteliWasp> er...  <= is a *nix newb
<CaBlGuY> ok..
<CaBlGuY> it goes as such..
<CaBlGuY> system/admin/synaptic
<CaBlGuY> open that
<InteliWasp> ... ssh   ....
<InteliWasp> yes i must throw the wrench in...
<CaBlGuY> ok, just open that app..  it's easy.. trust me. ;)
<InteliWasp> unless there is a way to start the kde window on my desktop...
<CaBlGuY> Oh..
<CaBlGuY> yur not in gui mode
<CaBlGuY> ummmm
<CaBlGuY> there is lemme think..
<InteliWasp> yes the box is in the basement with no monitor
<brandon_> Hobbsee does your problem happen in movies as well as music?
<CaBlGuY> do u have K installed or Gnome?/
<InteliWasp> kde
<ca38aspea1> i have a problem my sound stopped working and gives me an error message saying that the sound card is busy or being blocked i can think of any other program that would be using my sound card can anyone help me
<Hobbsee> brandon_: good point.  it still happens with any kde application, aplay, etc
<Hobbsee> ca38aspea1: you using OSS, by any chance?  check in system settings
<brandon_> Hobbsee, do you have gnome installed?
<CaBlGuY> ok..  ummm  InteliWasp  what happenes when u reboot, can u get the K to load?
<Hobbsee> brandon_: no.  gnome is evil :P
<InteliWasp> CaBlGuY: but it is loged out and since it is close to 1 AM... i am sooo not going to drag a monitor out for it
<brandon_> Hobbsee: are you using the kde sound system?
<Hobbsee> ah, using alsa
* CaBlGuY smaks Hobbsee  bad Hobbsee  BAD BAD Hobbsee ,,,  Lp
<Hobbsee> it all should work, but ti doesnt.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<brandon_> Hobbsee then arts is shut off?
<InteliWasp> CaBlGuY: i could remote restar...
* Hobbsee considers punishing CaBlGuY for that :P
<Hobbsee> how should i...
<InteliWasp> I am using Slapper Script Version 1.5 You can get it at http://www.adamj.org
<CaBlGuY> do this..  cnt. Alt, backspace..  that's a quick restart..
<Hobbsee> brandon_: now there's a very good question...
<ca38aspea1> i dont see where it would say OSS in the settings but i think in installation i selected alsd or something like that
<CaBlGuY> InteliWasp,  cnt = ctrl
<Hobbsee> well, i'ts behaving now anyway...weird
<brandon_> Hobbsee: go to system settings and sounds & multimedia
<CaBlGuY> Hobbsee,  yea yea.. sure it is..  :o/
<Hobbsee> brandon_: how do you kill arts from there?
<brandon_> if the kde sound system is running, then shut it off
<Hobbsee> i killed it via command line..
<InteliWasp> CaBlGuY: must i keep reminding you that the box is in the basement, and i am up on the second floor on a wincrap box...
<ca38aspea1> right
<CaBlGuY> InteliWasp,  my bad..  I wasn't o the same page as u..
<Hobbsee> ca38aspea1: go to system settings and sounds & multimedia, select alsa
<InteliWasp> CaBlGuY: it's 1 am... go figure
<CaBlGuY> InteliWasp,  so yur runnning on a live version then?
<CaBlGuY> hehe
* InteliWasp starts to redden with anger and frustration..
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<ca38aspea1> ok i selected alsa
<Hobbsee> ca38aspea1: hit apply, then try again
<CaBlGuY> now now..   Hobbsee  help this poor soul would ya??
<CaBlGuY> :)
<InteliWasp> CaBlGuY: no i'm logged in with ssh
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: help whom?
<CaBlGuY> InteliWasp,  that's whom
<Hobbsee> brandon_: thanks for that about alsa...
* Hobbsee rereads the problem
<CaBlGuY> Sorry InteliWasp  I wasn't followin ya there..  and like I said, it's been months since I been runnin Linux soo...
<CaBlGuY> I'm a bit rusty
<InteliWasp> i think i might just quit for the night and drag a monitor and kb to the box in the mornin'
<Hobbsee> InteliWasp: is this about the 2 lines from apt-get?
<Hobbsee> that shouldnt be segfaulting...
<InteliWasp> yep
<CaBlGuY> he was needing to update his ummm  dsitro servers..
<Hobbsee> InteliWasp: try sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade, then try again, and see if the problem still occurs...
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<CaBlGuY> if I'm understanding this right.  which I may not be..
* InteliWasp wonders why the linux gods see fit to not allow me to use linux...
<CaBlGuY> :-/
<Hobbsee> even with bodgy repos, apt-get shouldnt segfault
<ca38aspea1> still no luck
<Hobbsee> ca38aspea1: okay, in a terminal "killall artsd"
<InteliWasp> Hobbsee: yes i did those under adept
<ca38aspea1> do i need sudo
<Hobbsee> InteliWasp: try it in the console though
<InteliWasp> CaBlGuY: long story
<Hobbsee> ca38aspea1: ah...possibly...
<Hobbsee> try without, if not, yes
<CaBlGuY> InteliWasp,  I know man..  I know.   :p
<brandon_> what's he trying to do?
<CaBlGuY> brandon_,  which one?
<brandon_> cawhatever
<CaBlGuY> NO tsure, he was Hobbsee's...
<brandon_> i can't type these complex names out
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<CaBlGuY> that's whay ya put the first two letters and hit tab...
<ca38aspea1> Sound server informational message:
<ca38aspea1> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<ca38aspea1> device: default can't be opened for playback (Device or resource busy)
<ca38aspea1> The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<CaBlGuY> yikes!!!
<Hobbsee> ca38aspea1: what program is this using?
<Hobbsee> amarok?
<CaBlGuY> ca38aspea1,  use pastebin bud..
<InteliWasp> Hobbsee: no joy with the  sudo aptitude update line   says command not found
<CaBlGuY> !tell ca38aspea1  pastebin
<brandon_> ca38aspea1: r u trying to use skype?
<Hobbsee> InteliWasp: ack, what about when it's just "sudo aptitude update"?
<InteliWasp> Hobbsee: same
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<Hobbsee> that *doesnt* sound good
<CaBlGuY> Oh boy.. here we goo...
* InteliWasp fubared?
* CaBlGuY puts on the seat belts..
<CaBlGuY> :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee tries to think of a solution
<brandon_> InteliWasp: what happens with sudo apt-get update?
* InteliWasp thankfully has a 2 liter bottle of his favorate cafine drink next to him... :D
<InteliWasp> loto teaxt
<brandon_> what?
<InteliWasp> finnished
<CaBlGuY> works for me..
<CaBlGuY> :)
<InteliWasp> got the listings from the universes
<InteliWasp> so basicly it worked
<Hobbsee> brandon_: that's the packages kept back list
<Hobbsee> yep
<CaBlGuY> InteliWasp,  sounds like it..
<InteliWasp> ya like the fetch updates
<CaBlGuY> InteliWasp,  said reading blah blah, right, then done?
<InteliWasp> in adept
<InteliWasp> yep
<CaBlGuY> yep, u did it
<InteliWasp> ....yay...
<CaBlGuY> :)
<InteliWasp> next?
<CaBlGuY> now u can sleep well..  :)
<InteliWasp> ???
<CaBlGuY> ummm
* Hobbsee reboots to her faster kernel
<CaBlGuY> Oh boy..
* InteliWasp wonders if there were something else
<brandon_> next is, i want to know what uma thurman's measurements are
<InteliWasp> :P
<InteliWasp> google it
<CaBlGuY> hehe screw that, I wanna see her up close and personal like..
<CaBlGuY> :)
<CaBlGuY> then I can measure her myself..
<CaBlGuY> howdy Goat-san   o/
<Goat-san> heyt
<Goat-san> hey*
<CaBlGuY> well heyt 2 u 2 pall..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<Goat-san> its been so long since i've regularly been on irc, its nice to have atleast one person talking
<CaBlGuY> oh hell..  any time u come in here yur gonna get some oone talkin to ya..
<Goat-san> good to know
<CaBlGuY> and there she be back...
<Hobbsee> yep
<Goat-san> hello Hobbsee
<CaBlGuY> now, u got a diff version with the new kernal or a diff machine all together?
<Hobbsee> hi Goat-san
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'sarah': Linux 2.6.15-22-686 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: MobileIntel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.40GHz at 2394 MHz (4791 bogomips), , RAM: 523/993MB, 107 proc's, 4.42min up
<Hobbsee> i only have one machine
<CaBlGuY> ok..
<Hobbsee> hobbsee:  test
<Hobbsee> oh darn, it doesnt work when i do it...
<Goat-san> heh
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<Hobbsee> someone want to say something to me?
<I_Eat_Plastic> Hobbsee
<CaBlGuY> Hobbsee,  something
<CaBlGuY> :p
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<CaBlGuY> U eat plastic???  :oO
<I_Eat_Plastic> Ignore the name.
<InteliWasp> well i need some sleep... night all!
<Goat-san> pshh
<Kyral> Hobbsee!
<Goat-san> who needs sleep
<CaBlGuY> night InteliWasp  and don't worry, everything will b fine..  ;o)
<I_Eat_Plastic> Hobbsee: You're running Kubuntu, right?
<Hobbsee> Kyral: boo!
<I_Eat_Plastic> Well, obviously.. lol
<CaBlGuY> Goat-san,  he does, trust me..
<Hobbsee> I_Eat_Plastic: yes.
<CaBlGuY> :)
<InteliWasp> i have been up since 5 this morn...
* Kyral jumps and lands on Hobbsee
* Hobbsee pokes Kyral hard in the ribs
<Kyral> OW!
<Goat-san> so whats another day?
<Hobbsee> hmm...that didnt fix it
<Kyral> you asked for it
* Kyral tickles Hobbsee
<I_Eat_Plastic> Hobbsee: You're just having problems with name highlighting in IRC?
<CaBlGuY> Hobbsee,  man shut up
<CaBlGuY> :p
<InteliWasp> and doing a 3 person job by my self for 8 hours, ya i kinda need some rest...
<CaBlGuY> didn't work that time
<Hobbsee> I_Eat_Plastic: no, testing the sound...
* Hobbsee stomps on Kyral's toes.  simple
<CaBlGuY> I_Eat_Plastic,  Oh really??
<Kyral> OWW!!
<Kyral> OWW!!
<Kyral> Damnit what did I do
<InteliWasp> poor kyral...
<CaBlGuY> HOwdy mendred .. o/
<Hobbsee> jumped on me?  :P
<CaBlGuY> InteliWasp,  it's a bot....  nop biggy..
<CaBlGuY> ;o)
<Kyral> you scared me with the boo!
<CaBlGuY> bot
<Hobbsee> hehe
<CaBlGuY> Kyral,  bot
<CaBlGuY> hmmmm
<I_Eat_Plastic> Does anyone have any problems with Cedega in kubuntu before I invest in it?
<CaBlGuY> lmao
<mendred> hey CaBIGuy
* CaBlGuY smaks I_Eat_Plastic  
<Hobbsee> I_Eat_Plastic: dont know about with kubuntu in particular, but it's probably a good idea to try before you buy it..
<Kyral> so howsit going Hobbsee
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<Kyral> you got upload rights to Main yet?
<CaBlGuY> Oh boy.. these bots aint gonna be talkin all night are they???
<CaBlGuY> :o|
<Hobbsee> Kyral: i hacked some of cdbs last night, am being told to go for MOTU, and am playing with my sound
<Kyral> ....
<Hobbsee> hehe...nope
<Goat-san> i came in here because i plan on making the switch away from windows, and obviously go to kubuntu.  I had also planned on getting a second video card to output to my hdtv, and i was wondering how hard ti would be to set that up
<Hobbsee> Kyral: but i have friends in high places :D
<Kyral> you calling me a bot CaBlGuY?
<CaBlGuY> lmao
* Kyral pulls his LART tool
<Kyral> If you are, Linus help you
<CaBlGuY> what if I am.  what u gonna do about it....
<I_Eat_Plastic> Hobbsee: I've used it in slackware before, it had some dependency problems. I'm hoping there are no major problems with a debian based system, or..?
<CaBlGuY> huh huh huh?????
* Kyral WHAPS CaBlGuY with a 50 lb Unix Manual
<Hobbsee> I_Eat_Plastic: well, with it not being in the repos, i couldnt tell you..
<CaBlGuY> LMAO
<Hobbsee> Kyral: is not a bot, i have this on good authority
<virnik> is somebody online? i need help with Labtec WebCam.
<Kyral> I'm a Maintainer damnit :P
<CaBlGuY> very well..  ;)
<virnik> driver compiled and loaded, log ok. but when i try to take some pictures, my screen blinks until it freezes my PC
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kyral> Hobbsee: I've been inactive
<virnik> xavtv says something about v4l-conf and its problems, but logs r clean and pc freezes everytime
<Kyral> but I plan to pull some HURD Magic with bddebian :D
<virnik> spca50x driver
<Hobbsee> Kyral: shameful.
<Kyral> Yesh! I shall become one of the few, the wierd, the HURD FREAKS!!
<Kyral> shameful?! How?
<CaBlGuY> Goat-san,  with the new distro, shouldn't be that big of a deal..
<Hobbsee> Kyral: over being inactive, you goose :P
<CaBlGuY> just make sure u get all the updates and u should be fine
<Kyral> oh
<Kyral> I plan to make an Ubuntu-HURD :P
<Hobbsee> hhee
<Goat-san> thanks CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> Goat-san,  NP..  ;)
<CaBlGuY> btw,,  Kyral  is a BOT!!!
<CaBlGuY> :op
<Kyral> .....
<Kyral> # cat CaBlGuY >> /dev/null
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<ahmeni> aha!  There's his bot-like syntax! I knew it!
<Hobbsee> Kyral: i thought that was sudo rm -rf Kyral
<Hobbsee> er, CaBlGuY
<Kyral> Hobbsee: not the # signifying a root shell :P
<CaBlGuY> er, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hehe...true
<Kyral> # /usr/sbin/userdel -r CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> beh.. now Im gettin tired..   :-O
<brandon_> virnik: what tv card are you using?
<CaBlGuY> ok, im goin to bed peeps..  night all...
<Hobbsee> nigth CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> see ya Hobbsee
<Goat-san> night CaBlGuY
<Goat-san> i think i'll leave too, have about 4.5 hours of stuff to watch
<cnance> hello
<Cheerwine> hello
<Cheerwine> Would anybody be willing on helping to to install gatos on my computer?
<virnik> brandon_: i got no tv card
<virnik> brandon_: its webcam
<Zaire> cool I was actually able to get on IRC without kubuntu crashing this time lol
<virnik> Zaire: lol
<Zaire> it really doesn't like my vid card but so far so good
<virnik> what vga  u got?
<Zaire> Nvidia FX 5200
<Zaire> a crappy card lol
<GullyFoyle> i tried the dapper live iso for amd64 but it hung on me, damn
<Zaire> lemme guess Nvidia vid card
<GullyFoyle> no, it hung on mounting root
<Zaire> hmmm mine just freezes cause my vid card is a piece of crap lol
<Zaire> I want to upgrade this one to an X800 Xl but unfortunately gotta wait
<virnik> lol
<Zaire> thats the problem though when your unemployed I guess :S
<virnik> hehe
<virnik> the same situation here
<Zaire> I got the stuff for this computer cheap paid 140 for my sempron64 3100+ and 74 for my foxconn mobo 50 for the ram HD was a gift and case was free and is now modded
<Zaire> and as for errors with linux I have a saying "in windows to know and error is to know it is windows....in linux it is to be clueless" lol
<virnik> try to write it again and right, this way its clueless
<syke> hi!
<syke> how do I find out what changes there are between flight 6 and the current daily iso?
<syke> er
<syke> flight 7, that is
<Hobbsee> syke: er...dapper changes list?
<Hobbsee> no, wait, there's a more generic one than that...
<Hobbsee> !flight6
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !flight5
<ubotu> Hobbsee: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<roland> hi there
<Hobbsee> hmm...
<roland> i have just installed kubuntu 6.06
<roland> when i try to start adept
<roland> comes this:
<syke> Hobbsee: I just want to know the diff between flight 7 and current/daily
<roland> adept: ERROR: Communication problem with adept, it probably crashed.
<syke> is there a patches mailing list I can peruse the archives of?
<Hobbsee> syke: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight7
<Hobbsee> to answer the question, a few packages
<Hobbsee> syke: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-May/thread.html
<roland> any ideas
<roland> ?
<Hobbsee> roland: did you use "sudo adept"?
<syke> Hobbsee: aresome, thanks!
<roland> of course
<Hobbsee> !+kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<Hobbsee> roland: ^
<roland> the same
<roland> here 2 more lines
<roland> Failed to open device
<roland> kapture::PkgSystem::PkgSystem()
<Zaire> if you want a changes list there should be one on the install CD
* Hobbsee prods the connection
<roland> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<roland>   Major opcode:  144
<roland>   Minor opcode:  3
<roland>   Resource id:  0x0
<Hobbsee> hmm...seems working
<virnik> shit
<Hobbsee> virnik: ?
<Zaire> lol
<Zaire> issues?
<Hobbsee> roland: than again?  great
<virnik> that fucked webcam driver is loaded ok, but when i try to get some images, it freezes my computer
* Hobbsee pokes mornfall over it
<Hobbsee> virnik: language
<Hobbsee> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Zaire> welcome to reg usage for me virnivk lol
<virnik> Hobbsee: sorry
<Zaire> virnick*
<virnik> just tired with it. i am doing this for three hours now, and its the same
* Hobbsee doesnt know why adept's so buggy lately...
* Hobbsee doesnt touch it at all
<virnik> but i wanna it running
<Zaire> Im afraid to update after the last time lol
<roland> but anybody have to .....
<Hobbsee> Zaire: what was last time?
<virnik> so, compiled newest driver, loaded to kernel as a module, everythink is ok
<virnik> kernel just recognized my webcam
<Zaire> crash city like win95 allover lol
<virnik> and then, when i try to access video0 device, pc freezes
<Hobbsee> Zaire: great.  is this dapper or breezy, and have you tried a new profile?
<Zaire> Ive used both neither like my vid card lol
<Zaire> Im on dapper right now
<Hobbsee> ah okay.  and the answer to the latter question?
<Zaire> new profile won't do anything its a hardware issue I know this cause I visited the kubuntu/ubuntu bugzilla page and search for Nvidia+crash and got atleast 26 pages of results lol
<Hobbsee> ah okay...
<Zaire> it prefers ATI it would seem
<Zaire> well atleast from all that Ive seen cause a friend of mine runs it stable and has an X800
* Hobbsee knows nothing about video cards.  nothing.  except for !xcfg, and that ati drivers seem to be terrible.
<Zaire> I haven't actually had an ATI since my 32meg in my intel P2 lol
<roland> nobody out ther who can help me ?
<Zaire> well I would if I could but Im still learning more everyday lol
<roland> if i want to strat adept
<roland> with sudo or kdesu
<roland> this lines follows:
<roland> roland@TUXROLLO:~$ sudo adept
<roland> Password:
<roland> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<roland>   Major opcode:  144
<roland>   Minor opcode:  3
<roland>   Resource id:  0x0
<roland> Failed to open device
<roland> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<roland>   Major opcode:  144
<Zaire> dunno but if your in a GUI you shouldn't have to sudo or nuthin I know I don't
<roland>   Minor opcode:  3
<roland>   Resource id:  0x0
<roland> Failed to open device
<roland> kapture::PkgSystem::PkgSystem()
<roland> adept: ERROR: Communication problem with adept, it probably crashed.
<roland> with kdesu the same thing happend
<Zaire> I just tried that from cli and got the errors but it still opened adept
<roland> Im going mad
<Zaire> are you doing this from a console in kde?
<roland> yes
<Zaire> just go to the k menu and system first selection is adept
<roland> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<chell> Good morning everybody!
<roland> if i try apt-setup:
<roland> roland@TUXROLLO:~$ sudo apt-setup
<roland> sudo: apt-setup: command not found
<Zaire> if it says that then its not a valid command
<chell> This is the channel for breezy, not dapper, isn't it?
<roland> of course
<Zaire> both I thought?
<Zaire> whats with hobbsee lol
<chell> I am so excited, currently upgrading to KDE 3.5.2
<Zaire> not really sure what dapper is running lol
<chell> anything really new in it?
<chell> I mean in KDE 3.5.2 not dapper...
<roland> maybe Ill better go back to windows 8-((((
<Zaire> dunno really Ive just been trying to get linux running stable
<chell> What's your problem roland?
<Zaire> don't givup to quick roland Ive been struggling for 5 years lol
<roland> 7 years
<Zaire> ok lol
<roland> 8-))
<chell> Roland, if you told me your problem I might be able to help you
<roland> i have played with Free-BSD the last 2 weeks
<roland> i love the Ports
<chell> FreeBSD? I never really had the chance to ge my hands on that...
<roland> but there are massive problems with real Multi-Media Tools like ardour
<chell> mmm
<roland> so i want tio try gentoo
<chell> For gentoo you need one thing: time
<chell> compiling the system takes hours
<Zaire> Ive used redhat 9, Suse 10.1, madrake 9.2, mandriva 10.2, fedora core 1,3,5, madrake 10.1, debian kubuntu breezy, ubuntu breezy64, kubuntu dapper lol
<roland> and this is my biggest problem
<roland> i like slackware also
<chell> Well, I'm gonna reboot now - kde update - cu all later (if I haven't gone on holiday by then ;-))
<Zaire> lol
<roland> so i installed zenwalk
<roland> but there comes no sound
<roland> and now this
<Zaire> debian is pretty much the same issue with sound
<Zaire> I like debian but skype is a major no go
<roland> i think i have insatlled the most comon distri
<roland> and then
<roland> ?
<roland> Im not able to install or deinstall things
<roland> maybe i try yopper
<Zaire> dunno Ive thought of slackware but a friend of mine said he couldn't even get it to install
<chell> re
<chell> KDE 3.5.2 runs smooooth
<Zaire> cool not even sure how you could check for the version on dapper but my guess is its 3.5.2
<Zaire> kernel version is 2.6.15-22-i386 for mine
<Hobbsee> Zaire: konversation --version
<Zaire> ?
<Hobbsee> Zaire: for how to check the version
<Hobbsee> *continues reading computer lecture*
<Zaire> yea I input into cli --version and it said command not found
<Zaire> well anywho Im gonna try and install my vid card drivers might be back soon lol
<Zaire> well couldn't install the drivers
<Zaire> Using: nvidia-installer ncurses user interface
<Zaire> -> You appear to be running in runlevel 1; this may cause problems.  For exampl
<Zaire>    e: some distributions that use devfs do not run the devfs daemon in runlevel
<Zaire>    1, making it difficult for `nvidia-installer` to correctly setup the kernel
<Zaire>    module configuration files.  It is recommended that you quit installation no
<Zaire>    w and switch to runlevel 3 (`telinit 3`) before installing.
<Zaire> 
<iNiku> uh
<Zaire> whoops lol
<iNiku> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Zaire> sorry
<iNiku> Zaire: why are you in runlevel 1?
<Zaire> supposed to arent you?
<iNiku> umm, how's that?
<Zaire> atleast thats the runlevel Ive always installed my driver in lol
<iNiku> I never changed runlevels for installing anything
<kakalto> what is the default /dev sound device?
<Zaire> have to for .run files
<iNiku> Zaire: huh?
<Zaire> the driver file for my vid card is a .run file
<iNiku> Zaire: you most certainly don't have to change runlevels for that
<iNiku> Zaire: just "sh NVIDIA-blahblah.run"
<Zaire> you can't be in xserv for it according to the driver when you try to launch it in a console
<iNiku> Zaire: yes, you probably need to shut down X first
<iNiku> can't remember, I haven't installed the nvidia drivers in a while
<iNiku> but it would make sense
<kakalto> I just did a server install, as I didn't want an interface.
<kakalto> now I'm trying to set stuff up
<kakalto> I have no /dev/dsp sound device; my sound card is ISA
<iNiku> you can shut down X by logging in on a console and running sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop (assuming you run the K display manager)
<kakalto> anyone got ideas where to begin?
<kakalto> (this is under hoary)
<kakalto> should I just start the breezy dist-upgrade
<kakalto> then sort it out after?
<iNiku> kakalto: you probably don't have a sound driver installed. sorry, no idea about hoary here.
<khaije1> /pign
<virnik> hah, got it
<virnik> it was by gcc version
<virnik> kernel compiled with 3.4, and system native is gcc 4
<virnik> so i must switch over to compile spca modules
<raf> hello all
<raf> I installed phpmyadmin with apt-get install phpmyadmin
<raf> it install apache2 and php4 too
<raf> there was an error with apache2 instalation
<raf> because of port 80 was busy
<raf> now I can star apache2
<raf> now I can't start apache2
<raf> what can I do?
<DeadS0ul> invoke-rc.d apache restart
<DeadS0ul> or invoke-rc.d httpd restart
<raf> I did try to uninstall phpmyadmin but apt-get remove cannot do that
<DeadS0ul> that's a lousy way of doing things man
<raf> DeadS0ul: ok, I'm going to try that
<raf> DeadS0ul: sorry, I don't understand "lousy"
<DeadS0ul> bad..
<raf> oh
<raf> DeadS0ul: tp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13980
<raf> DeadS0ul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13980
<cracko> i have xscreensaver installed but the screensavers that use the deskop as an image do not work right
<DeadS0ul> =|
<raf> could somebody help me? how can I force to remove a package?
<DeadS0ul> what package?
<DeadS0ul> you still trying to get apache to work?
<raf> yes, I'm trying to run apache2, but nothing work
<raf> I need to remove apache2, phpmyadmin and php4, then reinstall phpmyadmin
<DeadS0ul> naw
<DeadS0ul> do this
<DeadS0ul> cd /etc/init.d
<DeadS0ul> there you'll see a script called either apache or httpd
<cracko> cd /init.d?
<DeadS0ul> nope /etc/init.d
<cracko> k
<raf> as a matter of fact there's apache and apache2 in init.d
<cracko> nope not for me
<DeadS0ul> then type in the comamnd invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<raf> yes for me, because I installed apache first
<raf> that apache is working fine
<cracko> me  too
<raf> but when I tried to install phpmyadmin, apache2 and php4 were installed too
<DeadS0ul> you installed php4 already/
<raf> but apache2 failed to install because of port 80 was busy by apache
<DeadS0ul> it didn't fail to install
<DeadS0ul> it failed to start
<raf> yes
<DeadS0ul> do ps ax | grep apache
<raf> sorry, it failed to start
<DeadS0ul> see if it's started
<raf> 16745 pts/1    S      0:00 /usr/lib/apache-ssl/gcache 33 /var/run/gcache_port
<DeadS0ul> that doesn't look right
<raf> :O
<DeadS0ul> do ps ax | grep http
<raf> 22464 pts/5    R+     0:00 grep http
<DeadS0ul> =\
<andreasc89> how do I get back my old Ubuntu programs?
<raf> if I "./apache start", it start, if I "./apache2 start" it doesn't work
<andreasc89> I rebooted, and then it was replaced by K* programs
<DeadS0ul> Raf: pardon?
<kulkaka> what program should I download to listen to mp3
<kulkaka> I don't have any now
<llukax> hi can someone tell me how i can upgrade kubuntu?
<raf> I did "sudo apt-get remove apache2"
<raf> it returns "Package apache2 is not installed, so not removed"
<DeadS0ul> dpkg -l | grep apache
<raf> DeadS0ul: I'll pastebin that, ok?
<kulkaka> is there any user forum for ubuntu?
<DeadS0ul> is there a lot?
<kulkaka> or a wiki?
<DeadS0ul> meh, go for it, pastepin
<kulkaka> tell me one
<DeadS0ul> kulkaka: yeah there's a ubuntu wiki, I frogot where though =|
<DeadS0ul> google it
<raf> DeadS0ul: 10 lines
<raf> I figured out that apache2 is not installed but apache2-common
<kulkaka> found one
<kulkaka> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<DeadS0ul> oh
<raf> DeadS0ul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13982
<DeadS0ul> you want apache2 or apache?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:People-is-me] : Friend: Channel:  #People !'
<raf> apache
<raf> DeadS0ul: apache
<DeadS0ul> apt-get remove apache2-common lib-apache2-mod-php4 etc etc
<DeadS0ul> and then do apt-get install apache
<kulkaka> if I want to install gnump3d
<kulkaka> what do I write?
<raf> DeadS0ul: ook
<kulkaka> sudo apt-get search gnump3d doesn't work
<kulkaka> "invalid operation search"
<DeadS0ul> apt-get install gnump3d
<raf> DeadS0ul: what about use Adept?
<DeadS0ul> that's fine too
<DeadS0ul> but I'll understand easier if you use command lines
<raf> DeadS0ul: yes, I'm use command lines, that way I can learn much more
<DeadS0ul> =] 
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu 6.06 Flight 7 released! http://tinyurl.com/zvj5h | Amarok 1.4 beta 3, KOffice 1.5 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu 6.06 Flight 7 released! http://tinyurl.com/zvj5h | Amarok 1.4 beta 3, KOffice 1.5 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://kubuntu.org/support.php | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<raf> DeadS0ul: do you know the apt-get option to show the installed packages?
<DeadS0ul> all installed
<DeadS0ul> you use dpkg -l
<Lynoure> Does anyone else have problems with shutdown not always completing (about 50% of the time in my case). The system is left pingable but otherwise unresponding. If so, have you found a fix/workaround?
<raf> what means the RC in "rc  apache                                1.3.33-8ubuntu1"?
<raf> and the ii in "ii  apache-common                         1.3.33-8ubuntu1"
<n3storm> hi everyone
<raf> I can't believe this, Apache was running when Apache2 was installing, and know I have spent 2 hours on this
<DeadS0ul> hehehehehhehe
<raf> If only there were something to brute-force the removing of packages
<DeadS0ul> dpkg --force remove
<DeadS0ul> usually apt will handle all of these things for you
<raf> in this case, apt-get is unable to handle my stupidity :D
<DeadS0ul> haha
<DeadS0ul> you'll get used to it
<DeadS0ul> read the messages apt spits out at you
<DeadS0ul> one of them is 'apt has super cow powers'
<DeadS0ul> This APT has Super Cow Powers. even
<tchize> Hello, can someone tell me where i need to put my wpa key for my wireless connection in kubuntu? It only has a box for wep keys :(
<raf> DeadS0ul:  well, I'll try it again tomorrow, now, I'm sleepy
<raf> DeadS0ul: thank you very much!!!!!!!!!
<klerfayt> hello! I installed kubuntu yesterday after I made a desicion that I do not like new suse 10.1. The best thing is that I love kubuntu now!
<alois> hi everyone
<n3storm> hi
<alois> dvdnavsrc.c(1512): dvdnavsrc_loop: /internal_thread/source:
<alois> system error: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<alois> starting with kubuntu trying to one a DVD I get that error
<alois> one -> open/play
<n3storm> klerfayt: why you didn't like suse? (curiosity)
<alois> I did not find anything on google
<klerfayt> n3storm: it's new ZEN software  manager is resource hog
<n3storm> klerfayt: can it be used from commandline?
<klerfayt> n3storm: I think so; it was called rug
<n3storm> klerfayt: what about software? can you add sources to suse?
<klerfayt> n3storm: I tried, but I failed. nothing worked
<klerfayt> n3storm: It was a nightmare
<n3storm> really? :)
<n3storm> the only thing I liked from suse was the look
<klerfayt> anyway I got some questions about kubuntu - why there is no "grayscale" sub-pixel hinting anymore?
<alois> okay, got it, thanks for no reply, but actually, that was the best answer, that could've been given
<DerKlops> Hi.
<Flosoft> hey
<klerfayt> my nvidia-settings keep resetting every time I log into kde
<Flosoft> is there a kubuntu package for 2X PXE Thin Client server?
<Flosoft> http://www.2x.com/thinclientserver/downloadlinks.htm
<Flosoft> anyone?
<alois> automatiKs script stops at 0% thus does not complete installation of some packages under my BB5.10, any hints?
<alois> thanks for your consideration
<alois> I mean, NO package gets installed, not only some :)
<ccc_> alois: what's automatiK?
<alois> ccc_ google
<alois> it's from the ubuntuwiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Automatiks
<DeadS0ul> I'm bored
<ccc_> alois: my german sucks, but if it's based on automatix:
<ccc_> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<alois> ccc_: yes it is, it's the version for kde
<alois> okies
<alois> !easyubuntu
<DeadS0ul> what bout klik?
<DeadS0ul> !klik
<DeadS0ul> woo
<alois> !klik
<ccc_> !easyubuntu
<raphink> DeadS0ul: klik has nothing to do with automatix
<raphink> and automatix should not be used
<ccc_> hm, ubotu's been reconfigured?
<alois> in the readme for easyubuntu they write: svn checkout svn://freecontrib.org/easyubuntu <-- freecontrib.org is unknown host
<raphink> do not use easyubuntu :p
<alois> oh get a grip, why is one telling one thing and another one the exact opposite
<alois> hmpf
<raphink> because users keep ignoring why devs say it's not good to use easyubuntu
<alois> raphink: what else? I just need a lot of codecs and the JRE o.c
<raphink> if it was up to users , ubuntu would be checkinstall-based
<alois> yeah, so it isn't then? *g
<Flosoft> is there a kubuntu package for 2X PXE Thin Client server?
<raphink> !Restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<raphink> no idea Flosoft
<DeadS0ul> where do I extract my superkaramba themes?
<raphink> DeadS0ul: wherever you want ;)
<raphink> then you can import them from superkaramba
<raphink> iirc
<DeadS0ul> i did, extracted ti to my desktop
<raphink> mhm
<DeadS0ul> but if I delete that folder, superkaramba chokes
<ccc_> alois: why not just learn how to install things...? :)
<DeadS0ul> raphink: found the palce to install it
<DeadS0ul> XD
<BlueEagle> quanta keeps quitting on me with the error "quanta: Fatal IO error: client killed". Anyone know how I can get a more useful errormessage or fix this? (It's installed on a ubuntu setup, but being a KDE app I thought I'd ask here too)
<alois> ccc_: this was very childish of you. I use debian, this is a setup for a friends pc who likes to have the eye candy and all clickable, you should better give technical than philosophical advice
<raphink> super DeadS0ul
<raphink> BlueEagle: what version?
<BlueEagle> raphink: Qt: 3.3.4 KDE: 3.5.2 Quanta: 3.5.2
<raphink> alois: the wiki explains how to install all stuff
<raphink> BlueEagle: using dapper?
<BlueEagle> raphink: No, it's a breezy box.
<raphink> ok
<BlueEagle> raphink: However I did add unoficial sources and that might have broken my box. :)
<raphink> did you find how to reproduce it?
<raphink> hehe
<BlueEagle> raphink: I can't reproduce it when I can't even start quanta.
<raphink> hmm
<andreasc89> how do I access my disk with a lock on it?
<raphink> did you try restarting your session?
<raphink> does it do it on a clean profile, too?
<BlueEagle> raphink: What happened before the crash was that I accidentally grabbed the root folder in the file browser then pressed escape since the folder was following my cursor.
<raphink> andreasc89: what kind of disk/partition is that?
<BlueEagle> raphink: I rebooted and removed and reinstalled quanta.
<andreasc89> I asked a few days ago and someone gave me a command that I wrote in the terminal
<andreasc89> ntfs
<andreasc89> and then it worked
<raphink> ah
<andreasc89> stupid me didn't write it down :(
<raphink> I don't know about ntfs
<raphink> never had windows ;)
<andreasc89> lucky you
<alois> yeah but the wiki is totally inconsistent, compare: eg. "restricted formats" and "codecs"
<raphink> andreasc89: you're free to choose
<raphink> BlueEagle: can you try with a clean profile?
<andreasc89> I run linux now
<andreasc89> but I can't access my ntfs partion
<BlueEagle> raphink: how would I make a clean profile? Create a new user?
<andreasc89> ubuntu dapper
<raphink> alois: the wiki is one of the best ever for linux distros
<raphink> yes BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> raphink: will do.
<andreasc89> can't find it in the wiki either
<raphink> kulkaka: ntfs is not a kubuntu specific issue, you might ask on #ubuntu and get m ore answers
<kulkaka> oops, didn't see that this was the kubuntu channel
<raphink> kulkaka: no pb :)
<BlueEagle> raphink: same error.
<raphink> ah
<raphink> doing what exactly?
<BlueEagle> typing quanta in an attempt to launch the application.
<raphink> no useful trace in the console?
<BlueEagle> raphink: Nope. All i get is quanta: Fatal IO error: client killed
<raphink> I have no clue
<raphink> quanta works fine here
<BlueEagle> Neither do I. :)
<raphink> that is weird
<BlueEagle> Well I'll upgrade to dapper anyways. That'll probably fix it.
<raphink> so you say launching quanta with a new user doesn't work?
<BlueEagle> raphink: That is what I am saying.
<raphink> BlueEagle: I'd recommend installing dapper instead of upgrading
<raphink> it's safer and more stable :)
<ccc_> alois: ok. sorry about that. i'm just used to see new users expecting scripts to do the job, when the best way is to learn.
<BlueEagle> raphink: Well that was my plan. Had too many headaches with dist-upgrade
<BlueEagle> :
<BlueEagle> )
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> ccc_: totally agree
<raphink> installing stuff on ubuntu is not hard really
<alois> ccc_ yes, I did it all manually now, but I mean, all the dvd-encryption and mp3 playing, java jre, flashplayer, codecs and so on, the script looked like a good way.
<BlueEagle> so, for a box that is primarily a server but will be running quanta over an X-tunnel, is it best to use kubuntu or ubuntu? What are the pros and cons? It's a 700MHz P3 processor with 154 mb ram
<raphink> alois: as a debian user, you should be used to not trusting scripts like this
<jack1> automatix?
<raphink> BlueEagle: ubuntu == kubuntu
<tokeman> woha
<kosh> BlueDevil: ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde  pick which one you want
<raphink> BlueEagle: there's no difference, except kubuntu has kde by default and ubuntu has gnome
<alois> raphink: come on, there are SEVERAL references to automatix inside the ubuntu-wiki, why shouldn't I trust, if obviously a big part of the community does
<raphink> alois: the ubuntu wiki is open, people can write as they want in it
<raphink> but it' snot supported
<raphink> and all the devs will recommend you don't use it
<raphink> now as I say alois many users recommend using unofficial sources or checkinstall
<BlueEagle> raphink: Well I'll go for kubuntu then since I'll primarily be using quanta on the server.
<BlueEagle> raphink: thanks for your thoughts.
<alois> raphink: yes, it can't be, there are non-free packages used, this is perfectly acceptable.
<raphink> instead of asking devs to backport packages they need
<raphink> I'm sorry to say the choices users make are not alwyas the best ones
<raphink> and if we followed them, the distro would be horrible
<raphink> so yes you'll find a lot of references to automatix
<raphink> a lot of users use it
<raphink> and I'm sorry of it
<alois> raphink: I agree
<raphink> alois: we don't want to conttrol the wiki entirely
<raphink> we know users want an ease of use, installation and settings
<raphink> we are working on it
<raphink> but we reject the automatix solutionn
<raphink> which is dirty
<raphink> ;)
* kakalto sighs in relief
<raphink> kakalto: ?
<kakalto> ^_^ I have my beautiful ubuntu set up
<kakalto> text-only, and it's great
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> great
<raphink> haha
<raphink> can be very nice :)
<kakalto> I'm sitting here listening to music in the dark, the best feeling ever.... it's taken me over 10hours to get here
<raphink> really?
<raphink> kakalto: first install?
<kakalto> silly clipping problems with large hard-drives and old bios.
<kakalto> raphink: not at all
<raphink> ah
<raphink> LBA issues?
<kakalto> I spent atleast 5 hours trying to get the comp to a) recognise it, and b) see it as more than 2gb
<raphink> LBA in BIOS
<kakalto> in the end, I swapped it for a smaller drive in another comp, which took a couple of hours to copy over...
<raphink> don't you have it?
<kakalto> yeah, but it didn't do much
<raphink> really?
<kakalto> yep.
<kakalto> with normal jumpers on, it would even crash the BIOS when it tried to auto-detect it
<raphink> then partitionning /boot as a primary withing the fist 1024 cylinders
<kakalto> it wouldn't get past BIOS detection of drives
<kakalto> even when I user-set all the details
<raphink> how old is your bios?
<mayol_> i have problems w/ e ntfs partition. the installer fail if i want mount it
<kakalto> may '97
<raphink> kakalto: couldn't you flash it with a new version?
<kakalto> I decided trying to flash it was a bit risky; I don't even know if flashing is supported
<raphink> mayol_: you should ask on #ubuntu sinc ethis is a general issue
<raphink> kakalto: ok
<waterglass> hi, i want to install eclipse on my kubuntu machine.. can someone help me with which packages i need as there are quite a few in the repositories?
<kakalto> plus, it takes a lot to mess around and get the right bios, a bootable disk, the flasher app...
<kakalto> but I <3 this comp
<waterglass> i know i need eclipse-jdt for java but i'm not sure about the main eclipse program packages needed..
<waterglass> thanks
<raphink> I'd say install eclipse waterglass
<h3sp4wn> waterglass: start with installing the java sdk from restricted formats
<kakalto> stubborn piece of crap, but I love its character
<waterglass> h3sp4wn: i have j2se installed and fully functional on my machine.. i just need the eclipse packages..
<kakalto> I'll get a GUI on it eventually, but that isn't a particularly high priority ;)
<waterglass> raphink: thanks, i'm not sure which packages are needed as there are many in the repos and no single "eclipse"
<h3sp4wn> waterglass: The sdk not the runtime ?
<waterglass> h3sp4wn: yeah, i can compile and run both.. i have been using vim all this time for my java programming but would like something that can handle bigger projects now..
<kakalto> q
<DrNickRiviera> can i deactivate cupsys, seeing as i never print anything
<DrNickRiviera> or would that break something?
<h3sp4wn> waterglass: just install just eclipse-sdk and will bring in what it needs
<raphink> waterglass: yes there is
<waterglass> h3sp4wn: thanks!
<waterglass> raphink: there is? i seem to have missed it..
<raphink> well in dapper at least
<raphink> haven't checked in breezy
<waterglass> raphink: ah, i'm in breezy still and a search for it didn't return anything..
<raphink> ah it's missing in breezy
<raphink> right
<raphink> that was added in dapper it seems
<kubuntutaotao> i feel it was a bug about kernel of 2.6.15-22-686, it perhaps caused that internet didn't connect
<h3sp4wn> waterglass: did you install eclipse-jdt and its not working ?
<waterglass> h3sp4wn: i'm just installing eclipse-sdk and all the required packages now.. but yeah, eclipse-jdt is one of the required packages.. hmm so is mozilla-browser!!
<h3sp4wn> waterglass: Something in kubuntu-desktop depends on the locales for mozilla firefox (which I don't have installed) which is equally stupid
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: it does?  what is it?
<waterglass> i've had mozilla-browser as a required dependency before too and never quite understood why.. :/
<h3sp4wn> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.com/716591 - It is going to break all the locales by the looks of it if I remove it
<Hobbsee> waterglass: probably from flash plugin or something.
<Hobbsee> waterglass: apt-cache rdepends mozilla-browser
<waterglass> ah i see..
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: this is breezy or dapper?
<h3sp4wn> Hobbsee: dapper
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: what happens when you try to install mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb
<h3sp4wn> Hobbsee: I have kept it installed I never removed it - I was pointabout bad dependancies which should be unneeded
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<declan> Hi. Does anyone know if there is a mirror for easyubuntu. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ seems to be down
<h3sp4wn> declan: "wget http://robotgeek.org/eu/easyubuntu-3.0-beta.tar.gz" is the line you need
<declan> thanks! I appreciate it.
<h3sp4wn> declan: run it from a terminal once you have downloaded it will tell you how to start it
<alois> freecontrib.org is down?
<alois> or is it only me
<thoreauputic> alois: it's down
* alois wines
<h3sp4wn> "wget http://robotgeek.org/eu/easyubuntu-3.0-beta.tar.gz" is the file
<joedj> i have .mpg from mencoder that contain video and audio. k3b's DVD video creation screen presents me with an AUDIO_TS section and a VIDEO_TS section. can i just drop these videos in the VIDEO_TS section and assume the audio will work too, or do i have to demux them?
<alois> h3sp4wn: thanks, but you're funny guy, installing/running easyubuntu is not the problem but easyubuntu refers to freecontrib on most packages :)
<h3sp4wn> apt-get --yes --allow-unauthenticated install - is also easyubuntu does anyway
<h3sp4wn> s/also/all
<Ryoga85> how to install glib?
<Ryoga85> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.3... no
<Ryoga85> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<Ryoga85> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<Ryoga85> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<Ryoga85> configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<uniq> ryoga85: you need the devel package for glib. I think that would be 'libglib2.0-dev'
<samuli> it's fun to compile from sources.. You end up downloading easily 100mb worth of stuff just to compile few megs worth of program :)
<Ryoga85> yeah
<Hobbsee> sampan: hehe yep
<Ryoga85> configure complete, now type 'make' and pray.
<Ryoga85> *lol*
<Ryoga85> uniq: ty
<uniq> you're welcome :)
<samuli> and other thing is that you're never really sure what packages you actually need.
<h3sp4wn> You are if you read the documentation you are trying to build
<h3sp4wn> You are if you read the documentation off the package you are trying to build sorry
<samuli> h3sp4wn, they very rarely tell you exactly what you need.
<samuli> just something along the lines 'glib' 'wxpython' 'ruby' or something.
<samuli> and then there's like hundreds of packages that apt-cache founds with those search words.
<h3sp4wn> they usually give versions
<samuli> yeah, but that doesn't always help either.
<h3sp4wn> And you obviously need the dev package for whatever is specified
<samuli> yeah.
<samuli> but still, there's lots from to choose sometimes.
<Benix> hi
<Ryoga85> ok, ty again
<Benix> Hm, I tried installing kubuntu 6.06 Flight 7 several times. With live and with textmode CD. Both failed. It always hangs after booting into the hdinstallation at : configuring network .... Entering Runlevel 7 : No more processes for this runlevel left. And that's it. Nothing happends after that
<Benix> Runlevel 7 doesn't make any sense for me
<Benix> I really don't know whats wrong
<DeadS0ul> runlevel 7?
<Benix> There is also no login-promt/shell
<Benix> DeadS0ul: Yes
<DeadS0ul> isn't runlevel 6 reboot?
<Benix> Does kubuntu have problems with xfs? It didn't want to install a bootloader, ok thats normal when using xfs as "/". But I have a physically seperated /boot and other distris working with xfs as root
<kakalto> how long would one expect a cvs compie of e17 to take on a pentium2Z
<kakalto> *?
<Hobbsee> er....no idea...
<Benix> kakalto: gefechtsdienst offers some debs. Don't know if they are ubuntucompatibel
<klerfayt> I need an utility that resizes screen and sits in systray. In suse it was named krandtray if remember correctly.
<Devlin> klerfayt: krandrtray
<uniq> benix: please submit a bug as described at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReportingBugs, give hardware information and describe your problem, assign to kubuntu-team. thanks :)
<Benix> uniq: ok
<klerfayt> krandrtray kubuntu equivalent?
<kakalto> ah well, I'm off
<kakalto> goodnight all
<klerfayt> oh I see - it's just not in the menu, but runs if I type command
<klerfayt> anyone know why my nvidia-settings keep resetting every time I login to kde?
<Benix> I can't find a file like /var/log/messages ... But I wish to see the last kernel echos again ...
<Benix> would be useful for bugreport I think
<apol> klerfayt: you have kcontrol's Screen module
<klerfayt> apol: I do
<klerfayt> apol: what's the connection between them?
<apol> klerfayt: the use is the same... :S
<klerfayt> apol: I don't get it
<apol> klerfayt: you were asking about a krandrtray substitute in kubuntu...
<klerfayt> apol: I mean if I log in and run nvidia-settings to my surprise the settings are default again
<klerfayt> apol: I solved that already
<apol> klerfayt: ok, sorry
<apol> klerfayt: I don't use any nvidia... I don't know what does this program do
<Lynoure> klerfayt: I don't know about nvidia either, but how did you set them in the first place?
<klerfayt> Lynoure: I'm running dapper drake beta 2; it's the nvidia control panel that comes with latest nvidia drivers
<Lynoure> klerfayt: So you only set them after logging in? Maybe there is some setting for making them default or something you can put to .kde/Autostart to set them when kde starts?
<klerfayt> what's the meaning of "error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy" ?
<Lynoure> klerfayt: see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/39952
<Lynoure> ...gone
<klerfayt> hmm looks like this is default behaviour of nvidia-setting (settings reset to default)
<klerfayt> nice it's harmless warning
<slow-motion> hallo
<JOhncro13> hello
<Johncro13> que pasa?
<Johncro13> anyone here awake?
<Johncro13> what's the command to grant temporary root permission?
<Hobbsee> Johncro13: sudo?
<Johncro13> specifically in K.
<Johncro13> gksudo...maybe
<Hobbsee> kdesu
<V-Lan> hello
<V-Lan> i have a little problem for shutdown my laptop :S
<V-Lan> with flight 7 ... also dapper 6..
<manfred> I'm sort of unhappy with the recent updates in dapper
<V-Lan> when i click on shutdown computer in kdm it's OK but when i go in KDE session the computer write Will now halt, the screen is black but not close
<V-Lan> total
<manfred> kubuntu isn't able to mount my smb shares all of a sudden
<manfred> I got: //server/share   /home/user/share smbfs  credential=/etc/samba/creds,rw,iocharset=utf8,codepage=cp850,uid=user,gid=user  0  0
<manfred> in fstab. It used to mount correctly but now hald hangs a while on bootup and then my shares are not mounted
<manfred> If I comment out the share in fstab hald starts correctly like everything else.
<manfred> so how do I mount smb shares correctly with the new system?
<manfred> I need them to mount in the normal place without media:/
<manfred> Riddell ?
<Johncro13> manfred, have you checked out the samba chat yet?
<manfred> No, haven't. There hasn't changed so much within samba, has there?
<manfred> I even set smbmnt to u+s with no success
<Johncro13> honestly, no.
<Johncro13> huh...
<Johncro13> have you tried just going to cifs?
<manfred> Ah, that might be an idea.
<Johncro13> That's all I know.  It's newer and there seems to be a lot more support for it.
<Johncro13> just a suggestion.
<AzteK> hey all
<Johncro13> hey, AzteK
<manfred> I've never tampered with it yet and have no idea of how it works yet
<Johncro13> seriously, me either.
<Johncro13> but I'm willing to give it a chance.
<manfred> guess I'm going to have another read
<AzteK> i have some ATI Xgl problems does anybody know something about tis ( or other channel/forum maybe? )
<h3sp4wn> manfred: does it mount once the system is booted if you do sudo mount -a
<Johncro13> AzteK, i have an ATI x600, and I'm planning to getting XGL up and running asap, but right now, I'm just trying to fix my Mesa issue.
<Johncro13> sorry.
<AzteK> ah owkee np
<AzteK> i am just really curious what the problems is
<AzteK> because it just looks really cewl
<AzteK> but after like 2 minutes or so it locks up
<AzteK> ( depending on how hard i "push" the buttons )
<AzteK> anywayz
<Johncro13> maybe I'm thinking like a windoze user, but what does your x config file say?
<Johncro13> what driver do you have?
<AzteK> the newest from the ati website
<Johncro13> fglrx, then?
<AzteK> ( i have a version number ofcourse but it just locked up so i am rebooting now )
<manfred> h3sp4wn: yes
<AzteK> yeah, fglrx 8.24.8
<Johncro13> as long as your xorg.conf file says that instead of ATI, you should be golden.
<manfred> h3sp4wn: I did mount //server/share
<AzteK> yeah it does
<AzteK> i also have alott of features i can use without it locking up
<AzteK> like te turning of the cube
<Johncro13> which is awesome, by the way.
<AzteK> but if i like open a application like firefox it locks when i let go of the mouse button
<AzteK> yeah definetly its very nice
<AzteK> but is there ah way i could check what's going wrong
<h3sp4wn> manfred: You chould just the samba mount in /etc/rc.local (and sudo chmod 755 /etc/rc.local) It is probably due to networking not being up when it tries to mount the share - If you do it from rc.local it gets run pretty much last
<Johncro13> you've ghecked the forums?
<AzteK> as in it locks up but does it save something anywhere lika kerneldump or?
<AzteK> yeah all weekend
<Johncro13> geez.
<AzteK> yeah there are a lott of ati issues out there in combination with Xgl
<Johncro13> I'm probably going to come across the same issue in a bout 20 minutes.
<AzteK> but most issue's are resolved for other cards then mine
<Johncro13> until then...
<AzteK> i boot xgl with a script though so my original x is still intact
<Johncro13> ...
<Johncro13> um...
<Johncro13> that might be it.
<AzteK> ok it could but this example script i got is used on almost any forum
<AzteK> ofcourse it still could be it though
<AzteK> should i change my orignial X in to Xgl?
<AzteK> ( the script is started from command line by the way )
<Johncro13> oh man.
<Johncro13> I'd say back-up everything with your back-up prog of choice first.
<AzteK> yeah i have my work image on another partition
<AzteK> so this is purely test
<ciga> hi
<Ahmuck> i am looking for python-dev for 2.3.5.  any idea where i would find it ?
<visik7> why 2.3.5 ?
<visik7> apt-get install python2.3-dev ?
<AzteK> hmmz
<AzteK> i would like to download the kernel headers for kubuntu fligt 7 which package is that
<AzteK> because if i look for kernel-headers it only reports kernel 2.4
<AzteK> ah spook/typed to soon nevermind
<BlueEagle> So, I've installed kubuntu dapper. How do I prevent it from starting KDM at boot time? I don't want a graphical login screen, nor the Xserver started.
<brandon_> i've got a project in mind, and i'm looking for knowledgeable volunteers to help out
<AzteK> you can check out the dir /etc/rc2.d/ everything in this dir gets started
<AzteK> you'll probably see something like kdm in there of you delete that it won't load on startup
<hugelmopf> AzteK: everything, but not the links starting with K. they will be stopped when this runlevel is entered
<brandon_> what i want to do is create a bunch of debs that install color themes, iconsets, styles, things like that from kde-look.org. then, i want to create a metapackage, maybe called "eyecandy" or something, that will automatically install them all
<AzteK> sorry yeah
<AzteK> everything with S is started everything with K is stopped in that runlevel
<xtacocorex> BlueEagle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491 this thread talkes about boot up stuff and it tells how to turn services on and orr
<brandon_> texstar has been doing stuff like that for years on his distro
<xtacocorex> BlueEagle: off, i mean
<BlueEagle> thanks xtacocorex
<xtacocorex> BlueEagle: np
<konfuzed> hey what runs on port 6667
<AzteK> sometimes irc
<nico8481> hi
<jorik> is there an applet to control amarok from within the KDE-panel (the "taskbar") ?
<AzteK> konfuzed, you can type "netstat -nap --tcp --udp" on the console and it will display a list of port's and which application is using that port
<AzteK> without the quotes
<xtacocorex> jorik: there should be the media player kicker applet
<jorik> xtacocorex, hmm lemme look again ... didnt find it the first time
<xtacocorex> jorik: i'm not in kde right now so i can't look, but i remember using it at one point
<konfuzed> ok so its showing xchat on 6667  should have put those two and two together and then firefox but I look at my modem and the RX TX was on solid almost continuously
<AzteK> we'll beter save then sorry so checking isn't bad
<konfuzed> but when I do,  netstat -n  ,  it shows 97 of these,  /tmp/orbit-techone/linc-1d62-0-5c25279a97b15  ,   what are they for ??
<jorik> xtacocorex, yeah i know, i had it in gentoo im almost sure of it ... but i cant seem to find it now, can you download additional applets somewhere ?
<xtacocorex> http://www.kde-apps.org
<jorik> thx a lot bro
<xtacocorex> jorik: np
<AzteK> konfuzed, i don't know but those are "file connections"
<AzteK> konfuzed, those go to a place on your harddrive they are not network connected as far as i know
<schlonz> hi, i'd like to upgrade to dapper, but i have software from unofficial sources installed which do not have dapper repositories yet.. could that screw the update process?
<viator> you mean the penguin liberation front?
<viator> repos
<schlonz> yes that and morgoth and mirrormax
<viator> well with just the plf and dapper ive been fine
<schlonz> i only have java from plf and that doesn't have dependencies afaik..but what about the other repos? i'm scared that because of unsolvable dependency problems the update will stop right in the middle, leaving an unusable system..
<viator> all you can do is backup anything valuable and go for it
<schlonz> isn't there a way to find out which packages are not from official repos and deinstall them?
<hugelmopf> schlonz: if dependencies cannot be met, the upgrade process won't start.
<hugelmopf> schlonz: are you on command line or using adept?
<schlonz> aha! so nothing bad can happen, good to know
<schlonz> i use randomly both
<viator> yeah and you can do a "test"
<hugelmopf> schlonz: if you are on the command line, i would probably just update your sources.list and then "sudo apt-get update", "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see, if it gives you any errors.
<nbdy> wich driver shall I use? kubuntu-i368  - http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html ?
<hugelmopf> schlonz: or wants to remove a lot of stuff, that you think should be kept.
<schlonz> aha i see so i'll try the command line. it's just not easy to know for me what should be kept and what should get deleted
<schlonz> but i'll try out the test mode..
<hugelmopf> nbdy: if you are trying to install the nvidia drivers, i'd look around in the wiki, e.g.: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<konfuzed> nbdy, use the driver that matches your installed version set  -uname -a   will show your i386 or i686 or amd64
<schlonz> thanks
<konfuzed> nbdy, usually people want the nvidia video card drivers.  Are you looking for mobo-chipset drivers from nvidia  as in nforce
<phankipinguin> tach@all
<nbdy> i just want to use the optimal drive to get smoother and faster scrolling
<jorik> how can i uninstall gnome and all that came with it ?
<nbdy> thx
<jorik> i m tempted to just leave em installed, but unless i find a way to upgrade *only* KDE, i want gnome out
<viator> apt-get --purge remove gnome-desktop
<viator> ?
<jorik> cool thx
<chx> is there a simple to use program to do simple modifications on scanned images? krita is everything but simple... i was unable to crop or to draw a rectangle black or... anything.
<lwizardl> how do i mount a ntfs partition
<tsdgeos> chx: kolourpaint ?
<viator> krita is nice
<viator> but i still prefer gimp\
<tsdgeos> kolourpaint is easier to use
<tsdgeos> :D
<viator> kolorpaint is like ms paint
<chx> viator: I am a programmer for 20 years and my head is thicker than the walls of a bomb shelter
<chx> viator: krita is just not for me
<tsdgeos> viator: and seems what chx wants to do
<chx> indeed
<chx> this program looks more my cup of tea
<chx> thanks
<tsdgeos> np
<viator> if all you want to do is rotate
<viator> resize
<viator> crop
<viator> etc
<viator> use digikam
<viator> has blur redeye reduction that kind of stuff
<viator> kinda like fspot
<viator> but for kde
<xtacocorex> jorik: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96046
<xtacocorex> jorik: for uninstalling gnome fully
<nox-Hand> Hey
<RavenTest> Where would the firewall settings be located??
<nox-Hand> Has some update come, that might kill my screen resolution? I can only go up to 640x480 after this reboot 0_o
<chx> viator: digikam? i will check that too, but kolourpaint worked great for now
<konfuzed> please can someone point to a link or page that actually reviews what orbit is or orbit2
<bhna> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<RavenTest> bhna: Can it be disabled??
<nox-Hand> !crappy screenresolution
<ubotu> nox-Hand: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nox-Hand> ubotu, Dumbass..
<ubotu> nox-Hand: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Riddell> manfred: hi
<manfred> gooday
<bhna> RavenTest: the firewall is disabled
<_ryan_> is anyone here familiar with Kopete?
<RavenTest> bhna: oh ... so the firewall is disabled by default and to enable it, you firestarter ? Correct?
<ccc_> _ryan_: well, yeah. why?
<nox-Hand> _ryan_, Yes, but depends on what you want to know.
<manfred> Riddell: Can you tell me what changed in the bootup process that prevents smb shares to mount when in fstab
<_ryan_> Is it possible for me to change my AIM profile?
<RavenTest> s/you/use
<_ryan_> And if so, how?
<bhna> RavenTest: or guardog. this is an kde-prog
<manfred> I used the suggestion h3sp4wn made to put the mount command in rc.local and that works now the way I want
<manfred> more or less
<RavenTest> bhna:So it's disable by default install?  Big thanks
<manfred> Riddell: and if you can't, who knows?
<Riddell> manfred: I don't know of anything like that, try asking on the ubuntu-devel list
<manfred> thank you
<nox-Hand> I need help with my screen resolution.
<nox-Hand> It just died. 0_o This boot I cannot go higher than 640x480. I do not know why.
<nox-Hand> gotta go. bbiab. Please come with suggestions if anyone has.
<bhna> RavenTest: yes it's disabled by default installation.
<RavenTest> thanks bhna :)
<xtacocorex> just wanted clarification, but everything in /tmp gets removed at boot right?
<tsdgeos> xtacocorex: there's nothing better than the real test
<Lynoure> real test sounds like an oxymoron :)
<klerfayt> how you go from beta 2 to flight 7?
<samuli> the repos are same, so it's just matter of updating.
<klerfayt> so apt-get dist-upgrade is enough?
<samuli> I think (never used beta 2)
<samuli> You don't need to dist-upgrade at all me thinks
<samuli> just regular updates will do it.
<klerfayt> apt-get upgrade?
<klerfayt> so how I go from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS Beta 2 to flight 7?
<klerfayt> apt-get upgrade?
<nox-Hand> Back
<nox-Hand> Any ideas?
<nox-Hand> =[
<h3sp4wn> Is there any reason why to go to the next tab in Konversation the shortcut is alt + arrow whereas in Konsole it is shift arrow ? Doesn't seem consistant
<ravel> hi, what would be the correct setup in Disk & Filesystems for digital camera and/or card reader(s)?
<ravel> I have VFAT, /mnt/canmera, /dev/sde1, Enable at start up, Writeable, Files belong to me (also group) and Mount Permission: any user
<ravel> it works - once - and when I remove the card or the camera and reconnect, it says that special device /dev/sde1 does not exist.
<hugelmopf> ravel: usually removable devices shouldn't need any extra configuration. are you on breezy or dapper? and which KDE version do you use?
<ravel> hugelmopf, dapper, 3.5.2
<ravel> ok, so what is the "basic" working configuration then?
<ravel> (also if I try manually mount /mnt/camera, I get "mount: special device /dev/sde1 does not exist")
<ravel> eh, it seems that it is no more /dev/sde1, not it is /dev/sdg1
<Tombuntu> i don't know what the jazz is all about!
<Tombuntu> using thunderbird provided by adept i keep getting told that the profile i imported from windows (1.5 of tbird) is in use
<Tombuntu> i resolved this somehow last night and it worked fine and now im getting the same thing again
<Tombuntu> there is no lockfile
<am> hey guys, on a g3 800 ibook. I'm looking for a kde app which will just sit in my system tray and display wireless networks that are available
<am> and allow me pick / join one
<am> and if its wep encrypted prompt me for the password
<am> i'm running breezy flight 6 just about to do a dist upgrade, is there an app that will do this ?
<jeff_> sup guys
<jeff_> does anybody know how to get kopete desklist without compiling?
<Tombuntu> come on little fellow you like to jump rope dont you
<kettenschutz> hey there
<kettenschutz> someone knows IMWHEEL ?!
<Tombuntu> jazz is like pigtails
<kettenschutz> i've got problems with it and dunno how to fix
<nbdy> whats the default installation path of konqueror?
<nbdy> cant find it in /usr/lib
<manfred> nbdy: dpkg -L konqueror
<CaBlGuY> Howdy peeps, anyone alive??
* OutoLumo is
* OutoLumo bangs his head on the Dapper CUPS
<CaBlGuY> Oh boi..  :/
<CaBlGuY> havin problems already huh??
<OutoLumo> Still.. I wonder if there is a wrkaround to the root password issue...
<OutoLumo> Any ideas?
<OutoLumo> And the starting point is, that I would not like to install neither root password not Gnome...
<jeff__> anybody else having problems with mldonkey-server?
<CaBlGuY> OutoLumo,  u can always use the command line and do the sudo command
<gringo> how do i install realplayer?
<OutoLumo> CaBlGuY: ok, and any ideas how to an use interactive command-line program here?
<CaBlGuY> interactive..  hmmmmm
<CaBlGuY> !seen Hobbsee
<ubotu> hobbsee <n=Hobbsee@ubuntu/member/hobbsee> was last seen on IRC in channel #kubuntu, 4h 15m 44s ago, saying: 'kdesu'.
<kbrooks> What is Kubuntu''s preferred development language?
<h3sp4wn> c++ ?
<jeff__> kbrooks: based on my very limited knowledge of kubuntu dev, im saying c++
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: dont guess
<h3sp4wn> kde is written in it
<kbrooks> Riddell: ping
<jeff__> lol yeah Riddell should know
<CaBlGuY> kbrooks,  base language for devel is anaconda if I'm remembering right..
<neoncode> Hey is there a grapical map of all the X componants? Or an explination, to show were all these window managers and other stuff fits in?
<kbrooks> CaBlGuY: thats not a language
<CaBlGuY> kbrooks,  ok, so I'm not remembering right..  :op
<_kettenschutz_> hey
<_kettenschutz_> someone knows why imwheel wont work for me ?!
<CaBlGuY> _kettenschutz,  I give up why..  ;o)
<jeff__> anybody else having problems with mldonkey-server?
<_kettenschutz_> mhh
<CaBlGuY> don't use it so, that would be a no for me.  :)
<jeff__> hmm
<CaBlGuY> hmm indeed..  and Im out for a while..
<jeff__> k
<CaBlGuY-Gone> bbl kiddies..  ;o)
<ubuntu> I'm running Live CD Flight 7, and I've noticed that drop down to select your window decoration everything appears twice except KDE2.  Has anyone else noted this behavior?
<per> hello
<I_Eat_Plastic> Hello.
<per> i have just installed kubuntu, and so far it has worked great, but i can't get mp3 to work...
<tsdgeos> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<I_Eat_Plastic> per: just follow that guide, it will help you.
<per> ok, sorry, i did something wrong before...
<nbdy> will limewire (.bin) installer in der konsole ffnen
<nbdy> aber der meint immer cmd not found
<nbdy> wrong chan
<per> is a lot of german speaking going on here?
<kbrooks> no.
<per> but kubuntu IS german, right?
<manfred> per: what is german?
<manfred> try #kubuntu-de
<kbrooks> per: -de, not herre
<am> per: i don't think kubuntu is german in origin either
<am> per: suse is
<per> well, i don't speak much german either :)
<per> am: yeah i know
<tsdgeos> per: kubuntu is british probably
<per> is isle of man a part of britain?
<manfred> we are cosmopolites
<h3sp4wn> The isle of man is its own country
<tsdgeos> per: why isle of man? distrowatch?
<gringo> configure: error: X Screensaver extension header files not found! <-- any idea?
<tsdgeos> gringo: install them
<tsdgeos> libxss-dev or something like that iirxc
<gringo> tsdgeos: thanks :)
<tsdgeos> np
<per> tsdgeos: yes, distrowatch was the thing i thought of
<tsdgeos> well i always wondered why they say isle of man
<tsdgeos> Riddell: any idea?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: you're not from there right?
<per> is anyone here from isle of man anyway?
<Fri13> Hi!
<per> hello
<Fri13> I just downloaded kubuntu and i was about to install but i cant. Both installers crash. beta desktop installer and install from reboot just hangs to "loading linux kernel" message.
<Fri13> I i have USB device like WLAN or hard-drive plugged, it gives error -71 for them and hangs there after that.
<Fri13> If
<am> Fri13: this from a bootable cd
<am> ?
<Fri13> am i downloaded DVD version.
<Fri13> - am :-P
<am> ok, try removing the HD and see if that gets any further
<Fri13> So there should be both, live and install version.
<Fri13> Ok
<am> the removable one
<Fri13> am i removed all usb devices... then it dont give any error but just hangs out.
<am> hmm, what are your system specs
<Fri13> But still i can use this disk as live version and everything works fine.
<Fri13> +2.8Ghz, 1Gt ram, 80Gt hard-drive (not included usb2), KT3-ultra2 motherboard and Radeon 9700 3D card.
<sanchom> key guhey guys
<sanchom> oops.. hey guys
<am> Fri13: hmm well if you can use it as a live cd it should install fine...pretty odd. I'm on an apple ibook my self so i'm not sure i can help too much from here
<Fri13> This is just annoing that last (k)ubuntu worked fine. SUSE 10.0 worked fine. And then i tryed to update suse and they have removed almoust every wlan drivers so i cant get wlan work. Now im trying with kubuntu and it gives errors too :-/
<sanchom> Has anyone has installed Kubutnu over PXE??
<am> Fri13: you mean they removed the proprietry wlan drivers :)
<Fri13> am: I dont have any idea what to do now. I have removed all extra PCI cards and reseted bios.
<am> Fri13: its probably not that, i think it will be trying to push your video card into a resolution it doesn't like or something like that
<Fri13> am they removed proprietry drivers yes, but ASUS drivers are OSS :-)
<am> but i can't be 100% sure
<Fri13> am, mayby i should try that text install.
<am> Fri13: really ? why did they remove oss drivers ?
<am> afaik they only removed proprietry ones
<am> there would be no reason to remove OSS drivers
<Fri13> am: i dont have any idea. I asked from them that why any rt2570 cards aren't supported and no one didnt know.
<Fri13> even 2570 drivers are oss.
<am> hang on i'll try and find out
<Fri13> and that's my reason why im gonna dump suse right now :-D
<am> Fri13: fool they have been replaced by better drivers :)
<Fri13> am: well... at least i cant get my wlan stick even reconize anymore. Not even with ndiswrapper.
<Fri13> am. And someone told that the reason for dumping 2570 drivers would be suse's new network program.
<am> Fri13: yeh they replaced them with another set of drivers, just trying to find the name
<h3sp4wn> Fri13: You can't use (k)networkmanager with ralink wireless cards - dapper has the drivers by default breezy you have to compile the rt2xx0 drivers from sourceforge manually (You have to configure the network in /etc/network/interfaces or not use WPA)
<am> Fri13:  rt2x00
<Chris_Tucker> where would i find run-mozilla.sh on my system?
<Fri13> h3sp4wn: yes, i installed those drivers by manually for breezy. And then i noticed that suse did find card by automatically and now dapper too.
<am> Chris_Tucker: why ?
<Chris_Tucker> am, because i need to edit it?
<Fri13> am so i should set module as rt2x00?
<xtacocorex> Chris_Tucker: try locate run_mozilla.sh
<am> Fri13: afaik....yes
<xtacocorex> Chris_Tucker: that is assuming you have the locate service running
<xtacocorex> Chris_Tucker: if it doesn't return anything, than the file isn't in the system of the database for locate hasn't been updated
<Fri13> am: you dont know that shouldn't suse still find my wlan by automatic when i plug it in?
<jeff_> hey guys
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi guys
<Fri13> Hi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am going to ask you for some help on the network configuration
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i just bought a wireless router, and i had a little troubles is configuring it
<jeff_> does anybody know how to stop konqueror from opening .skz and .debs and stuff in kate?
<jeff_> Tallia1Kubuntu: yeah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> jeff_: in kcontrol
<jeff_> Tallia1Kubuntu: where in kcontrol?
<xtacocorex> Chris_Tucker: i miss typed the command, it should be locate run-mozilla.sh, not the underscore that i had
<Tallia1Kubuntu> jeff_: search in file associations
<am> Fri13: i don't have enough suse experience sorry.
<Fri13> jeff_: right click file, select properties and then that little tool icon.
<jeff_> ok
<Fri13> am: ok. Im gonna try this kubuntu install once more time.
<am> Fri13: maybe try yast's hardware installation routine ?
<Fri13> am: Suse dont reconize card from there.
<jeff_> Tallia1Kubuntu: how do i also add new protocols
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: Have a look at /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes - what wireless card are you using
<am> i find it odd that you can't install kubuntu on asystem already running suse
<jeff_> Tallia1Kubuntu: so when i click a mms: link it opens the radio stream in xmms or something
<Fri13> am: It finds it when i plug it in my logs but it dont know what to do for it.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ? i just want to ask how in ifconfig i can connect specifying a passwork
<Tallia1Kubuntu> by now anybody can connect to my network
<Fri13> Tallia1Kubuntu: I cant ;-)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i want to make the network password protected
<am> Fri13: really, so if you open up a konsole log in as root
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anybody in my area
<am> Fri13: then type ifconfig -a
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: You need to setup wpa on the router
<am> does it show up as a device there?
<Fri13> am: no
<Fri13> :-)
<Fri13> Once it showed my card as TV-card... dont know why :-D
<am> Fri13: so dmesg picks it up but you can't see it as a device ?
<am> hmm
<am> do an lsmod and see if the above driver is loaded ?
<am> the rt2x00
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kububuntu: Then use wpa_supplicant on the client to connect to it /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes - is the best docs on how to do it from /etc/network/interfaces
<Fri13> am: yes. But i have got enought for fighting with suse 10.1.
<Fri13> am: ok. i try. Thx
<am> Fri13: well it will save you re-installing a distro... :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: wait, wpa is for communication encryption
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kububuntu: If use wep then anyone can crack it in about ten minutes
<HymnToLife> h3sp4wn> really ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: i have 4 choices: open system (active), shared key, WPA, WPA-PSK
<Tallia1Kubuntu> of these which should i get?
<h3sp4wn> WPA-PSK
<joscha_> WPA-PSK
<joscha_> for home-use
<Tallia1Kubuntu> PSK is for?
<joscha_> PreSharedKey
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok, now i have a phrase to introduce, is that the password?
<joscha_> Tallia1Kubuntu: yes
<joscha_> WPA(2) could also authentificate against a radius-server etc...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you remember the name of the linux random password generator? :)
<joscha_> /dev/random?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no, there's a program
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i forgot the name
<joscha_> head -c6 /dev/random | uuencode -m - | sed -n '2s/=*$//;2p'
<joscha_> should to the trick... no need for a special program
<v4l3> hi, italian here?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: why do i need the supplicant?
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: You won't have uuencode unless you install sharutils
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: To deal with the encryption
<Tallia1Kubuntu> only because wpa-psk need a password, i have to install a daemon??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: only because wpa-psk need a password, i have to install a daemon??
<joscha_> Tallia1Kubuntu: wpa encrypts the hole air-traffic...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh, i see
<mikeroot> good day all
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: If you use wep someone can come past and run an automatic program to crack it (don't know the name of one off hand)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wasn't that WEP?
<ciga> WEP is weak.
<joscha_> WEP encypts too, yes, but its very weak.... someone could crack the keys within a few hours and could read all your passwords you send
<mikeroot> can anyone help me configure my system for dual monitor using ATI radeon 8550 with 2 Gateway Vivitron 17 monitors attached to the single AGP card?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh, i see
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wasn't it the standard though?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what kind of encryption WEP uses to be so weak? (i made a lots of encryption classes, but i don't know how security protocols are commercially defined ^__^ )
<joscha_> Tallia1Kubuntu: unfortunatly most routers comes with wep as their standart encryption-method
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ahah, mine was open system :)
<ciga> joscha_: it takes only 3 minutes for experts now.
<kbrooks> ciga: takes only what?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> brake
<ciga> kbrooks: to break WEP encryptions
<kbrooks> ciga: is it really 3 minutes?
<mikeroot> can anyone help me configure my system for dual monitor using ATI radeon 8550 with 2 Gateway Vivitron 17 monitors attached to the single AGP card?
<joscha_> i think if you captured enough traffic before the encryption can be done very fast... depends on how much traffic you get
<h3sp4wn> airsnort
<ciga> kbrooks: yup.
<h3sp4wn> is included in ubuntus repos
<kbrooks> ciga: what about a firewall?
<ciga> kbrooks: see for yourself: http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/04/05/1428250
<ciga> kbrooks: we are talking about WEP. :)
<Lynoure> ciga: Does require expertise... right software already makes it fast
<AzteK> to add my 2cents. wpa_supplicant workes great
<Lynoure> Using WEP is like hanging on a sign saying "please don't come here". Keeps accidental network hoppers out but no one who wants to get in...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: what do you think about this tutorial on the configuration?? http://www.vollink.com/gary/deb_wifi.html
<ciga> Lynoure: you need to do a little more then just running some programmes.
<kbrooks> Lynoure: how about using WPA?
<Lynoure> kbrooks: the way to go, at the moment. But choose a good passphrase.
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: What wireless driver are you using ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dunno :)
<joscha_> Tallia1Kubuntu: what do you want to do? if you use dapper you could use NetworkManager to connect to your router
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what do you mean by driver?
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: which interface is the wireless one ?
<kbrooks> Lynoure: is it like putting up a sign saying "watch out! infinite hill head!"
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes, i use dapper
<Tallia1Kubuntu> eth1
<AzteK> kbrooks: each wpa key needs to be tryed 4096 so thats takes a hell lott longer
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dunno why, before it was ETH on eth0 and WLAN on eth1
<Tallia1Kubuntu> now EtH is moved on eth2 ....... boh!!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<AzteK> kbrooks: sow if your passphrase is like 32 or 64 characters long your pretty save :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> AzteK: like "this is the most secret passphrase you could ever choose"
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: pastebin the ouput of lspci | grep Ethernet
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> only one line :)
<AzteK> Tallia1Kubuntu: yeah although i should include a few numbers
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<AzteK> Tallia1Kubuntu: but that's what i do i use quotes
<AzteK> Tallia1Kubuntu: they are easy to remember and there are a lott of them
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: ? so ?
<Lynoure> I'm a bit lazy, so I just use random stuff :)
<Lynoure> No need to remember a WPA passphrase
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: dmesg | grep eth1
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: tells only no IPv6 routers present
<AzteK> Lynoure: yeah normaly that's the case but i have a lott of friends coming over all the time and this way it's easier to give them my wpa key
<Lynoure> AzteK: If I have friends over, I just hand them a cd to take it from
<AzteK> Lynoure: yeah its works either way
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: Looks thought the output of dmesg | less - and find out the manufacturer of eth1 (the broadcom one is an normal ethernet card)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh, it's intel
<Yon_0> hey all
<noteventime> 'ello
<AzteK> hey
<Yon_0> does anyone know of a program that can query SQL server and then print?
<DennisNuel> is it normal to get lockup problems with propritary nvidia drivers in kubuntu flight7
<noteventime> Yon_0, The mysql command line thingy?
<noteventime> The one you get when installing  mysql
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: http://pastebin.com/717387 modify /etc/network/interfaces to be similar to that
<ciga> Yon_0: or maybe mysql-admin
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: then ifdown eth1 && ifup eth1 (If its all setup on the router properly then you will be ok)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: what about the wpa_supplicant??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> don't i need that anymore?
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: As specified in /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes - thats the new way of doing it
<Yon_0> noteventime, i'm setting it up on a computer where the users dont know how to use the query command...
<noteventime> Yon_O, phpmyadmin?
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: You still are using wpa_supplicant just you don't have to write the config file directly
<noteventime> network-manager (knetworkmanager) - for all your networking needs
<Yon_0> noteventime, I need a program to retrieve data according to an input like date, then be able to print it out
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: what about the daemon? do i need to start it?
<noteventime> Yon_0, If you don't mind using the browser and have access to the database server you can use
<noteventime> phpmyadmin
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in this way i don't need the two config files that i showed in the tutorial before? both of them?
<Yon_0> ok, what is phpmyadmin?
<noteventime> YOu need a webserver, but it's a very nice web interface
<syke> wow
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: The tutorial is based on the output of the manual page for wpa_supplicant which hasn't been updated in ubuntu to take account of the way it works now
<syke> can't believe kubuntu dapper has so many bugs that prevent me from using it
<syke> will start filing them, but will be trying opensuse in the meantime
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: ifup should start wpa_supplicant automatically
<AzteK> syke: what kind of bugs do you got?
<syke> all kinds
<syke> from typos to things not working
<syke> crashes
<syke> er
<syke> a crash, rather
<AzteK> owke
<AzteK> ok i mean
<AzteK> never had dapper crash on me
<AzteK> but i see that i could happen
<AzteK> i use dapper at the moment for my day to day work
<AzteK> and it works really stable
<samuli> Aztek, same here.
<AzteK> onetime i had a firefox go down but it was related to flash in a website
<samuli> And I've sort of begged it to crash at times :)
<AzteK> hehe :) yeah i know what you mean
<samuli> but there seems to be a lot of people who can't get to gdm after install.
<inteliwasp> how do i safely eject a pcmcia card?
<AzteK> although i can make it crash like that if I use Xgl
<samuli> which is fishy.
<AzteK> yeah never had that happen to me
<samuli> Aztek, that crashes anything :)
<AzteK> yeah but it crashes ow so nicely :)
<AzteK> damn it looks good
<samuli> I guess.
<samuli> doesn't support my card so I couldn't say.
<AzteK> ah... what kind of card do you got anyway?
<samuli> All i really crave about xgl is the speed anyways.
<samuli> radeon 9200SE
<nico8481> when i was using totem-xine-firefox-plugin i had firefox crashing almost each time it played a video
<AzteK> have you try'd the kororaa live cd?
<nico8481> removed it since, i can't play videos anymore but at least it doesn't crash anymore :)
<samuli> I couldn't be buggered really.
<AzteK> yeah those firefox-plugin's can really mess up your day
<nico8481> and it wasn't even really playing the videos, just displayed the first few frames then stopped
<samuli> I've tried lot's of distros lately and nothing I like more than kubuntu/ubuntu
<DennisNuel> is it normal to get lockup problems with propritary nvidia drivers in kubuntu flight7
<AzteK> really like the button that minimize's all your screen into small windows and then you can click one and that one goes to the front
<AzteK> works really well
<AzteK> yeah me too
<AzteK> the kororaa livecd is more of a demo of the Xgl system
<samuli> nothing but mepis comes even close, and mepis is essentialy same as kubuntu.
<AzteK> that's why i asked
<samuli> even same repositories.
<samuli> aztek, o-kay.
<samuli> I doubt it would run on my hardware, but out of curiosity, I might try that out later.
<samuli> By the way, I used to have hard times about firefox plugins in breezy, but since I've upgraded to dapper everything works like a charm.
<AzteK> ok it's really light weight
<AzteK> i used it on my old laptop it has a nvidia 440 in it
<samuli> I don't even need mplayer.. just totem-plugins.
<AzteK> and it run's relaly well
<paolo_> hello boys
<paolo_> I want install mplayer
<samuli> Aztek, I'm sure it runs on nvidia.
<paolo_> is it possibile in Kubuntu?
<samuli> ati is a different beast though.
<v4l3> where am i?
<samuli> paolo, yeah.
<AzteK> jupz i know i have been working on that almost the entire weekend
<AzteK> i have ati card in my new laptop
<AzteK> it crashed after like 1 minute or so
<paolo_> samuli, what can I install mplayer??
<paolo_> I have try apt-get install mplayer
<samuli> and newer ati's are supposed to be much better though :)
<paolo_> but without resoluts
<samuli> and add sudo in front
<AzteK> seems to be a driver issue but can't get the ati driver from the ati website to install
<samuli> mplayer-386 or mplayer-686 me thinks.
<paolo_> ok, I try
<samuli> Aztek, what does your xorg.conf say?
<AzteK> samuli, which part
<AzteK> (driver fglrx )
<samuli> Aztek. perhaps make a backup of it and then sudo sed -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<samuli> but ok, you probably have the ati replaced with flgrx anyways.
<samuli> or fglrx even.
<samuli> aztek, is there something with the version from the repos?
<declan> hello. does anyone know how to get a trust webcam to work?
<AzteK> yeah i can't figure out what's wrong
<AzteK> samuli, because i get hard locks
<AzteK> samuli, i can't find anything that reports what's going on
<samuli> aztek, ok.
<AzteK> samuli, anyway i just have to wait i think
<samuli> Well, I'm not sure if the drivers from ati directly are any better.
<samuli> aztek, yeah.. perhaps update to dapper for one thing.
<AzteK> yeah i already run dapper flight 7
<samuli> aztek, ok. I got my opengl problems pretty much solved (and there was lot in breezy)
<samuli> what I did was (first made sure I had restricted-modules installed) then sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx && sudo sed -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<samuli> and the rebooted. That was it :
<AzteK> yeah my opengl runs fine i mean i can run games an everything
<samuli> oh, ok.
<samuli> Well forget about xgl, compiz, composite and the like.. my advice to you.
<samuli> they're not ready.
<AzteK> yeah i know especially on in combination with ati although i really like it :)
<samuli> it's like running e17 as a wm or dm. It's cool, it's light, and just very appealing. Other than the fact it isn't finished and crashers once in a minute and in the worst case borgs your box.
<AzteK> samuli, yeah e17 looks really great
<AzteK> if it wasn't so unstable on my machine i would use that at the moment
<AzteK> now i just use plain old kde :)
<samuli> Can't wait for that to be released.
<samuli> and even more so, because I'm not exactly running up-to-date system.
<samuli> but from what I gather, it's perhaps never finished.
<inteliwasp> how do i safely eject a pcmcia card?
<AzteK> i think linux desktop's are improving rapidly these last 6 to 12 months
<AzteK> and i really like that they are making the desktop's look nicer
<poimen> join #kubuntu-devel
<AzteK> makes it look more pro for the general public
<MenZa> Wheee
<MenZa> I finally printed my Kubuntu stickers
<inteliwasp> ayone?
<paolo_> Do you know when will exit the stable 6.06 Kubuntu version???
<MenZa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1016173&postcount=35
<ciga> anyone with dapper please try this:
<ciga> '<bUscher> my konqueror crash when I try to select -> Xgl  Hello NVIDIA's libGL, I require an OpenGL Context for my rendering" <- on http://principe.homelinux.net/ via doubleclick, kde 3.5.2 gentoo'
<ciga> konqueror crashes for me also.
<paolo_> boys???
<paolo_> When will exit the 6.06 Kubuntu version??
<samuli> AzteK: It looks a lot better than windows as it is, and not so many people actually care about that.
<_rodney> is there updated eagle stuff yet that works ?
<kbrooks> paolo_: june 1
<kbrooks> !kubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE  ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<kbrooks> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<kbrooks> oh, this
<paolo_> Tje first of june??
<AzteK> yeah it's not like people will throw away there games/apps because of that the nice looking desktop
<paolo_> wery well
<paolo_> But, why for install a programm I must download from internet?
<AzteK> but i still think it's very important to have a nice looking desktop to show of distro
<paolo_> With other LINUX usualy I have 3CD
<AzteK> it all depends on the person anyway
<samuli> Aztek, or just for the basic usability. While there's a lot of things in current distros that work better and more intuitive than in windows, there's still a lot more that just doesn't.
<samuli> Not without extensive tweaking anyways.
<samuli> Yeah, I'm sort of talking about the 'general public'
<AzteK> jupz
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:paolo_] : Ciao a tutti
<AzteK> i know what you mean what i really would like ( and where getting close i think ) is that if i install a distro all the links and program's in shows in the menu actually work
<AzteK> and that every program windows come's standard with is at least matched
<AzteK> so that it just works
<munzir> goldenear: hi ;)
<samuli> Distro needs to do everything windows does and more to be succesful.
<AzteK> jupz although i would settle for the same at the moment
<AzteK> functionality wise that is
<samuli> because things like streaming video in firefox are what people like, and if you can't easily push 'install needed plug-ins' they just turn away.
<AzteK> jupz very true
<AzteK> also not spending hour's getting wpa setup would also be nice
<samuli> yeah.
<munzir> goldenear: I am installing your nice twinkle package and would like to test it
<samuli> or 2 days to get screensaver not to crash.
<samuli> (when it hits one the opengl ones)
<AzteK> jupz had that before now i only have 2 opengl one's in my list ( there those from reallyslick.com )
<samuli> to me, they could just be direct rendered and ugly.. or just blank screen.. not many people care about that that much really.
<AzteK> jupz
<AzteK> blank screen would be good
<AzteK> but i now use the hyperspace one
<AzteK> and it make's alott of people ask me what it is
<AzteK> then i am like it's ubuntu which is really nice you can give it a try with a live cd etc etc
<samuli> I use blankscreen.. not because I have to, but just to be sure it doesn't crash. (it did that way too often in breezy)
<AzteK> ( but only if they seem intrested enough i don't want to come over like a linux zealot )
<samuli> hehe :)
<AzteK> like you have to use it you have to that just scares people away
<samuli> my friends come up here and browse the internet like there's no difference.
<samuli> nobody seems to care much :)
<AzteK> my former employer used to do that sometime's even i would feel like not using linux anymore sooooo scary :)
<AzteK> jupz
<AzteK> and i really like to use that angle that people don't care as long as it works
<samuli> Funny thing is that to me why not tolerating windows has a lot do with the ease of use really.
<samuli> I just don't like it anymore and the way it looks is just eye-sore :)
<samuli> but when I started experimenting with linux it wasn't like that at all.. Feeling clueless isn't nice.
<_rodney> as if kde and xp looko that much different......
<AzteK> i can work we'll with both and i see a lott of good things in windows ( i might get kicked and banned for saying someting like this )
<samuli> rodney, They do actually. (although I still prefer gnome)
<samuli> rodney, kde is just a lot more polished, sort of like I imagine vista will be like.
<_rodney> the prob with windows is yer locked out of yer own computer if you install it....
<AzteK> espescially linux should have a mode where it hides strange error's
<AzteK> _rodney, why?
<_rodney> closed source ?
<AzteK> yeah sow a lott of people use that as a argument
<samuli> some basic things in windows are just lacking.. like file systems for example.
<_rodney> they dont need support others tho ?
<_rodney> if you use windows you dont need resier support...yada
<samuli> ever gone from a linux distribution to windows and hear how much your harddrive is working.. It's almost brutal.
<samuli> and other thing is that the drives fragment.
<AzteK> yeah but those are all minor things i think
<_rodney> well
<AzteK> like the reiserfs thing
<samuli> something that doesn't happen in linux, and while ntfs is better fat32 is PRONE to errors.
<AzteK> yeah luckely i come's almost default with ntfs but still i know what you mean
<_rodney> well thats how they like it ;)
<AzteK> i can get ext3 on my windows
<AzteK> it's really easy i use it through total commander
<samuli> well it's not nice to do chkdsk every time your windows crasches.
<_rodney> lol
<AzteK> yeah but's thats the same if you use ext2
<imran_> noobie question: I have widescreen.. kubuntu just stretches out everything so rather than giving me more room with everything normal size, everything is fat.. any setting I can change??
<cvasilak> hello there, how can i disable ipv6 from loading at boot i am using dapper drake
<frepe> Is there an irc channel for pygtk GUI development?
<samuli> aztek, well.. there isn't any reason to use ext2 is there? :)
<robotgeek> frepe: on irc.gnome.org
<AzteK> yeah i know
<frepe> robotgeek: Thanks.
<robotgeek> frepe: #pygtk, there.
<AzteK> but to make a statement it's like the change rate of fs in window's isn't that fast
<_rodney> theres no question modern linux distros are much better than windows alreadyy... have been for some years
<_rodney> even for noob users....
<frepe> robotgeek: Thanks again! :)
<AzteK> it's not like they don't know there like damn we don't have a journaling filesystem in our desktop
<samuli> but my point is still valid whatever you think of the file systems. Some basic things are done better in linux than in windows.
<_rodney> most*
<AzteK> _rodney i am sorry but i totally disagree there isn't a linux distro out there at the moment the can match what the general public want's
<samuli> aztek, yeah they don't. but it's someting you can tell them. "You don't need to worry about crashing your file system anymore"
<_rodney> lol?
<_rodney> seriously ? AzteK  ?
<AzteK> samuli, owyeah i totally agree and i still hope linux will come out on top
<_rodney> sitting in kubuntu channel lol ?
<samuli> have you never missed some windows dll's because windows crashed and HD was just reading that part of the system?
<_rodney> prolly
<AzteK> _rodney, yeah seriously i am not kidding you
<imran_> any widescreen users?
<AzteK> yeah only in windows 98
<samuli> what you get is error messages and perhaps not a booting system at all.
<AzteK> never in windows xp
<_rodney> well i cant understand your reasoning...
<_rodney> xp can be bad heh
<AzteK> _rodney, so i insert my ubuntu cd i boot up and i have to walk over to my other laptop to check the website how to get wpa working
<_rodney> try  it without drivers/inet....
<_rodney> well ....
<AzteK> ok i can just use a cable to begin with but on my windows install it workes out of the box
<_rodney> you have to read for some stuff ?
<AzteK> it's a small thing ofcourse
<_rodney> oh
<AzteK> yeah wpa isn't built in the networking menu
<samuli> _rodney, people don't generally like to read up. They just like to use what they got.
<AzteK> again i don't mind checking out how wpa_supplicant works because i actually like learning
<AzteK> but's thats just me/us
<samuli> but general public isn't fair in some ways either. There's lots of extensive courses to use and maintain windows and all that.
<samuli> but nobody seems to be interested to learn linux to the same extent.
<_rodney> true
<AzteK> most people want a simple screen that the can click on and it works
<AzteK> jupz
<_rodney> dont you @?
<_rodney> lol
<_rodney> i do
<samuli> so.. they come and say it's not good, because it doesn't behave like windows.
<_rodney> if i want to think i can click on a shel...
<_rodney> theres only small hardware stuff like wpa etc..
<_rodney> most is click to go after install now...
<rnunes> hi
<AzteK> webcam's for the lady's?
<_rodney> well i dont know ....
<samuli> installation might not be the bad thing.
<_rodney> not sorted ?
<samuli> althought gparted is borged in flight 7 and that's not a good thing.
<rnunes> there's someone who can tell me how can i do to add\remove programs in kubunto v5.0?
<rnunes> please
<_rodney> adept / no kde menu
<AzteK> i know a lott of girls that only chat and type homework/projects that would switch if they only could do that
<_rodney> system / Package Manager (adept)
<samuli> rnunes, have you tried the add/remove programs? :)
<AzteK> they don't play games and get pissed if there ie breaks again or they get a virus that eat's up there homework
<_rodney> for adding/removing progs
<AzteK> they switch if the desktop is just a little bit better
<rnunes> i can't find it
<samuli> rnunes, adept is better yeah, but it might take a while to understand the whole package thing. (It's worth it though)
<rnunes> i'm install this on last thurd
<rnunes> and i don't understand this
<samuli> rnunes, you mean you're not thru with the install?
<rnunes> i don't know
<samuli> just wait and reboot to the actual installed system.
<_toni> german?
<rnunes> if have installed the kubuntu
<rnunes> there's something else?
<samuli> rnunes, yeah. you can add programs as you like.
<rnunes> how?
<rnunes> i do't know
<Kissaki> evning
<_rodney> just type adept in a shell ?
<_toni> is her a german guy?
<AzteK> anyway's it's just as it is wit everything in this world if you have the general public on your side your golden
<_rodney> if you cant find it on the kde menu thing
<rnunes> someone told me that ther was some link in the Kmenu but i can't find it
<samuli> rnunes, I'm not in the kubuntu right now, but from memory -< 'K'-menu, administration --> adept
<samuli> rnunes, it should be in the same place where's on in windows.
<AzteK> rnunes, are you in console or in like a nice grafical window?
<rnunes> nice graphical windowsa
<AzteK> rnuses, ok
<AzteK> hi Kissaki
<AzteK> sorry, missed you on intial entry :P
<_toni> mah bist du noch da?
<samuli> I'm gonna log in to the kde for fun.
<Negrita> _toni try #kubuntu-de
<mah> Hm. :)
<Negrita> rnunes the correct path to Adept is K menu > System > package Manager (Adept)
<Samuli^> funny thing is that.. I didn't remember I don't have kde installed,
<rnunes> and what do i do next to instaall some program?
<Negrita> go through the list of programs and choose one you want. Click on Install Program and then at the top click on commit Changes
<rnunes> yes but and the download programs? i do i do it
<Negrita> Adept will download the program for you from the repository together with all it's dependencies and install the for you.
<Negrita> And guess what ---  you won't have to restart your compuetr afterwards like with windows :-)
<rnunes> :)
<rnunes> so if i want to install a new download program how shoud i proceed?
<raf> hello all, if I type this -> "apt-get update", does it install the updates or just download the updates?
<Negrita> rnunes if you know the name of the program, you could type it's name in the Adept search bar
<raf> I question that because after "apt-get update" my Kubuntu looks different, other icons, more icons in system tray, my trashcan icon looks smaller
<kettenschutz> hey there
<kettenschutz> how to stop the X-Server here to install the nvidia driver
<apokryphos> kettenschutz: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<NICO-S> Bonsoir.
<NICO-S> Hi everyone !
<NICO-S> Someone here ?
<raf> hello all, if I type this -> "apt-get update", does it install the updates or just download the updates?
<raf> I question that because after "apt-get update" my Kubuntu looks different, other icons, more icons in system tray, my trashcan icon looks smaller
<NICO-S> Someone can help me with the ATI Driver installation plz ?
<NICO-S> dunno raf ^^ Sorry.
<raf> NICO-S: np
<raf> how can I know if a package is fully upgraded? or if it's the last version?
<NICO-S> try 'Adept' i think.
<apokryphos> raf: dpkg -l|grep packagename
<slow-motion> n8
<bessonovs> it work
<bessonovs> people, it
<bessonovs> work
<_patrick> Guys I need to edit my sources.list to get my package manager working again. What directory should that be. I did a search, but haven't found it yet.
<ahmeni> _patrick: /etc/apt
<AzteK> _patrick, you mean the file sources.list?
<raf> apokryphos: thanks
<raf> well, what if I try to remoev a package and "apt-get remove package_name" doesn't work?
<raf> it returns this ->/var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm: line 12: db_get: command not found
<raf> dpkg: error processing phpmyadmin (--remove):
<raf>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am having huge lags in the connection using WIFI...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am having 5s of lag in freenode by now,....... :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have a D-Link router.. do you have any idea on how to speed up?
<h3sp4wn> which model ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<_patrick> Yes. I'm trying to find exactly that file to find out what to edit.
<Fri13> Tallia1Kubuntu: I have sometimes over 5min lag but it's only for freenode server. Channel lag is few hundred ms.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> DI-624+
<ahmeni> raf: weird, db_get seems to be a part of the package localization-config, reinstalling that might help
<Tallia1Kubuntu> even pinging a friend of mine i got 2s of lag
<Tallia1Kubuntu> speaking in skype was impossible
<_patrick> Should I use the file finder to search for it our Konqueror
<Fri13> Tallia1Kubuntu: have you pinged your router?
<raf> ahmeni: apt-get doesn't allow me to reinstall
<ahmeni> _patrick: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 2.29 ms
<_patrick> Yes, it got corrupted and the package manager can't open because of it.
<Fri13> Tallia1Kubuntu: then if you get few ms to router, it should not be up to you that lag.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Fri13: do you have any idea? it seems pinging the router is fast
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wait... i have a DSL modem after the router
<Tallia1Kubuntu> could be that one?
<ahmeni> _patrick: there's a backup located in /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: Is wpa working ?
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: Try a upgrading the router firmware to the latest version
<_patrick> OK I'll write that one down.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wpa?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ah, no
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it didn't
<ahmeni> raf: ack, you could try grabbing the .deb by hand and using dpkg -i to install it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i dunno why, and i can't do tons of tries since to reset the router i have to go in my neihgbour place
<Tallia1Kubuntu> by now i will just use WEP
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's only to keep people out
<_patrick> How do I enable the backup to take its place.
<raf> ahmeni: well, thanks
<_patrick> Can I use terminal and put that new backup in place.
<ahmeni> _patrick: you could, but that file looks like it's missing a lot that the normal config would have
<_patrick> OK.
<raf> when I type "dpkg -l" it shows a list of packages and its status, but, what means the two letters  in the first column? ii, rc, ri
<_patrick> I will look for the etc/apt/sources.list. What would be the easiest way to find it and edit it correctly.
<ahmeni> _patrick: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ahmeni> in a terminal or with KDE's run command
<_patrick> After I find it, how best to edit it.
<Fri13> I have now tryed to install kubuntu my system. I have done everything about hardware (taking off every PCI card/usb device) and trying use noacpi commands and readed those infos. Trying to do server install and checked MD5sum of image, and checked media. If i use that no acpi command for install, it gives "kernel panic" but if i dont use it. It just hangs to boot when loading kernel. Live mode still works like charm (now using it) and i cant find any 
<Fri13> ew beta installer from live crash.
<Fri13> And if i try debian-installer/probe/usb=false it starts saying that usb device answer to rebound and it just count numbers up so long that i only let it do it.
<h3sp4wn> Fri13: You could try doing a debootstrap install
<h3sp4wn> !debootstrap
<Fri13> h3sp4wn: and how i do that?
<_patrick> No luck finding it ahmeni. I'm trying. Terminal doesn't bring up the sources.list file.
<MasterEvilAce> hey, few questions about kubuntu. I have good experience with linux, but i'm no expert. I've used a few linux distros, most recently SuSE. It's awesome. Looking to try out kubuntu, though. If i download 6.06, will it be easy to upgrade when the full version comes out (in june? and when in june is that expected?) also, any problems with installing on a laptop? Dell Inspiron 8000, and is there an FTP install option?
<apokryphos> MasterEvilAce: upgrading to full version is one command, and it's expected early June (current date is June 1st)
<apokryphos> it should install and run just fine on a laptop yup =)
<apokryphos> there isn't really a net install supported, but it is possible. /msg ubotu install
<apokryphos> the LiveCD has an installer though, which is very nice
<MasterEvilAce> easy upgrade? awesome. also, is the software pretty up to date, also? SuSE's official sources were a bit lagged behind at times
<MasterEvilAce> notably firefox 1.5 was out for awhile but they still had 1.0.3
<Fri13> is there any command to get reposity lists?
<Fri13> i need find a multiverse reposity
<h3sp4wn> MasterEvilAce: If you know what you are doing try the netboot image http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<MasterEvilAce> thanks
<Fri13> h3sp4wn: how i do that 'debootstrap install' ?
<kbrooks> can i talk about linux and windows?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:kbrooks] : Kubuntu 6.06 Flight 7 released! http://tinyurl.com/zvj5h | Amarok 1.4 beta 3, KOffice 1.5 out - See http://kubuntu.org/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://kubuntu.org/support.php | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<kbrooks> fixed the topic
<h3sp4wn> Fri13: Boot in the live cd ; aptitude install debootstrap; partition manually (or use the suse ones); read the debootstrap man page (The instructions on a 32 bit chroot on amd 64 will help you) - But only try it if really your other options definately don't work
<Fri13> h3sp4wn: ok, i will try that tommorrow if it is only way.... Good night!
#kubuntu 2006-05-20
<AzteK> night night everybody
<_patrick> patrick@ubuntu:~$ edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<_patrick> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<_patrick> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<_patrick>         LANGUAGE = "en",
<_patrick>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<_patrick>         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<_patrick>     are supported and installed on your system.
<_patrick> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<_patrick> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/apt/sources.list" -- using "application/*"
<_patrick> Error: no write permission for file "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<_patrick> patrick@ubuntu:~$
<bessonovs> people, who know when will kubuntu 6.0 appear official?
* _patrick was kicked off #kubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<apokryphos> bessonovs: 1st June
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<bessonovs> thanks
<dell500> how do you kill a proc in console?
<apol> dell500: killall <program> or kill <pid>
<poimen> someone knows were to find C++ tutorials videos to downloaD?
<apol> dell500: you can check de pid with ps -ef
<apol> poimen: whay do you want exactly?
<poimen> what or why?
<apol> what
<apol> sorry
<dell500> thanks apol, ps was the command i was lookin' for
<MasterEvilAce> oh yeah, forgot about this. is kubuntu good w/ networking with windows? SuSE has problems like crazy with me trying to network with XP
<poimen> I am new to PC cience and I will like to be know a little more about c++
<apol> poimen: I don't think there is any video about C++
<apol> poimen: but there is a lot of literature about it
<apol> MasterEvilAce: Do you mean SMB?
<MasterEvilAce> yes
<apol> I haven't had any problems
<apol> but I haven't used it very much...
<MasterEvilAce> i ran into weird problems such as I couldn't write to a shared windows drive, but i could read from it. And Windows could see files on linux, but not read nor write. and i gave practically full access
<poimen> ok
<MasterEvilAce> i shall try anyways though
<apol> MasterEvilAce: you have smb4k which seems to work fine
<apol> I'm leaving
<apol> good night
<troy> good day folks
<MasterEvilAce> gday
<wasp_ems> what do i use to diable a reprocity?
<wasp_ems> repository i mean
<wasp_ems> disable
<erov> go to /etc/apt/sources.list and edit it accordingly.. or with Adept.. go to the adept menu box.. under that there is an option to Manage repositories.. comment the repository out.. or delete it.. whatever
<wasp_ems> i know how to do it..but i do not have the sign needed which is supposed to be under 3..so can u please paste me one:)
<erov> #
<wasp_ems> thanx
<sgrover_> anyone know any URLs to help get video working properly on Dapper?  Specifically AVIs,and xvid
<troy> sgrover: never tried to play those files in dapper yet... (pops in a disk to see what happens)
<sgrover_> the avi from my camera doesn't work - but I think I get sound though.  (checking)
<erov> get http://www.videolan.org/vlc or mplayer / vlc from the repositories.. OR if you must just install the codecs..
<erov> all codecs are built in
<erov> or put the win32 codecs package into /usr/lib/codecs.. i believe
<troy> sgrover: just tried an xvid and it works -- don't know if I needed to install anything
<troy> sgrover: however, avi is just a container format, you'll need to find out what the video codec used within the file is... right-click properties usually has that information
<troy> checking adept to see what I have installed to play xvids...
<sgrover_> it looks like the first AVI I'm trying that isn't working is an MS avi file.
<sgrover_> erov - thanks for the link.  Will look into that later
<sgrover_> but I don't have mplayer in my repositories....
<troy> sgrover_: open properties and look at the Video Codec under the Meta Info tab
<troy> sgrover_: don't need mplayer
<troy> sgrover_: is it trying to play in kaffeine?
<sgrover_> yep, it is. I've never had any luck with Kaffeine/xine though
<troy> sgrover_: can you look to see if you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<sgrover_> think I have a repository problem then - a filter of libxine does not show me the extracodecs
<wasp_ems> anyone know where i can dowload games from?
<erov> yes me either
<troy> I can throw my sources.list up if you'd like a copy
<erov> i gave up on trying to get the codecs installed system wide.. as it was conflicting.. I couldn't even get mp3 working correctly.. I just used programs with support already compiled in... It'd help me too, troy
<sgrover_> sure troy, thanks.  I've been hacking mine with tooo many sites trying to get this working
<erov> i'm an ogg fan anyways.. but just so many are hooked on the mp3 format..
<erov> and i REALLY want to use amaroK
<troy> http://tblog.ath.cx/~troy/sources.list
<troy> it includes the sources for amarok 1.4 beta and koffice 1.5
<erov> 'preciate
<troy> the xine engine for amarok 1.4 is the most polished so far
<jeff___> anybody knwo any good free webhosts?
<troy> jeff___: what sort of connection are you running? it's pretty easy to set up a server using ubuntu
<troy> I'm running a few websites off of my dsl connection quite nicely
<jeff___> troy: cable, my laptop kind of stinks
<sgrover_> troy - thanks for the list
<troy> ahh, I just have an old 800Mhz machine that I leave on which acts as a server...
<troy> sgrover_: just be warned that it'll upgrade amarok to 1.4 (which is a good thing, except you'll have to reconfigure it)
<erov> haha.. I have a p2-233mmx
<erov> web server
<troy> erov: well, 800Mhz is the older working machine I have right now - everything older is dead :)
<jeff___> troy: hmm
<sgrover_> tht's all you need, unless you're facing high volume and lots of database hits
<troy> used to run my server on a 150Mhz slackware box, but it finally bit the dust :)
<jeff___> troy: what would i do to set up a server in ubuntu?
<sgrover_> jeff - install apache
<troy> jeff___: install apache
<sgrover_> or another web server
<jeff___> ok
<jeff___> then what
<troy> jeff___: but apache is the best known, so easiest to get help for... check out #ubuntu-server (assuming it still exists)
<sgrover_> then configure it (read the docs/guides), and then tell people your box can handle web requests
<erov> yeah thats what im running on here.. slackware
<troy> erov: I run whatever I feel like installing at the time... slackware, freebsd, ubuntu, etc...
<jeff___> lol awesome
<erov> gotcha
<Jimmey__> I've just installed - How do I change the K icon on the K toolbar?
<jeff___> right click>change K
<troy> nope
<jeff___> lol
<Snake__> You have to change a file
<Snake__> kmenu.png
<jeff___> Jimmey__: im sorry, i dont know.
<Snake__> Pending the size of your toolbar is the one you have to change (they are located in /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/)
<sgrover_> troy - thanks - I see the proper codecs and mplayer in my list now.
<Snake__> Jimmey__: ^^ theres your answer
<jeff___> does anybody know what packages you need ot get flash in konqueror?
<Snake__> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Snake__> jeff___: ^^
<troy> Jimmey__: copy the icon you want to use into ~/.kde/share/icons/crystalsvg/48x48/apps/ and call it kmenu.png
<jeff___> i already did that
<jeff___> and it still doesnt work
<troy> Jimmey__: browse /usr/share/icons for something suitable
<Snake__> jeff___: okay hang on theres 1 more thing you have to do
<jeff___> its becoming a massive pain in the ass
<Jimmey__> Okay, thankyou
<jeff___> k
<Snake__> jeff___: at the top of konq click settings --> config konq --> scroll down to plugins --> scan for new plugins
<troy> jeff___: install flashplayer-nonfree from the repositories :)
<Snake__> let that run then click okay and it should work
<Snake__> troy: that doesnt work for konq
<Snake__> It works for firefox, but you have to have konq detect it
<Snake__> I should probly add that to the wiki
<troy> Snake__: good idea :)
<ngh55> hi
<ngh55> this distro rox
<troy> I usually do that anyway :)
<ngh55> btw, what includes the kubuntu DVD that the CD version doesn't have??
<troy> the dvd is both the install cd and the livecd on one disk, that's all
<troy> (last I checked)
<Snake__> Gawdd their wikiserver is so slow
<erov> thanks, trouy
<erov> worked fine.. i had some restrictive reps
<ngh55> both, the livecd isnt supposed to also have an install option?
<erov> and some still commented
<ngh55> what i want to know is if it is worth to download the dvd for some reason, like more libraries, apps, games, etc
<raf> when I type "dpkg -l" it shows a list of packages and its status, but, what means the two letters  in the first column? ii, rc, ri
<ngh55> for opera on kubuntu, I download sarge, woody, potato................ omg
<Snake___> troy: do you know how to make a comment in the wiki?
<wasp_ems> can anyone tell me how to upgrade kde?
<Snake___> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to to the latest KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Snake___> wasp_ems: ^
<wasp_ems> thanx
<troy> Snake__: the konqueror related line is there already
<Snake___> troy: orly?
<troy> "Note to Kubuntu Users: Konqueror DOES NOT auto-detect flash. There are a few steps you must use for flash to work:" ...
<Snake___> troy: All I see is what I just put there :)
<Snake___> yea I just put that :P
<troy> oh, hah
<Snake___> Aw well, someone will clean it up if its needed
<troy> we should really split that page into 5.04 5.10 and 6.06 specific instructions - it's a mess right now
<Snake___> agreed
<Snake___> But that would be a big split
<Snake___> nalioth: you here?
<nalioth> Snake___: where are you?
<troy> well, it'd be pretty easy to do - create the blank pages first and copy the relevant info into them... then alter the original page to point to them
<Snake___> nalioth: What do you think if me and troy would split the kubuntu wiki into version specific instructions?
<Snake___> err
<Snake___> restrited formats
<Search4Lancer> is there any program available (pref as a package) that I can put in two versions of, say, a web page, and it will show me what changes have been made between the two versions?
<jeroenvrp> Search4Lancer: kdiff
<troy> quanta might do that *shrugs* it seems to have every feature ever requested for website design...
<jeroenvrp> kiff3 actualy
<jeroenvrp> sorry kdiff3
<Snake___> troy: join #kubuntu-offtopic plz
<Search4Lancer> someone suggested kompare... trying that now, if I don't like it, I'll try kdiff3 thanks
<jeroenvrp> Search4Lancer: or Kompare
<jeroenvrp> ok
<raf> is there a --resintall option for apt-get?
<ngh55> hi, how can i ad video modes in kubuntu?
<ngh55> add
<wasp_ems> ok can someone help me cause something is going wrong..i am trying to upgrade kde but something has happened and i cannot upgrade anything
<jeroenvrp> wasp_ems: errors please
<wasp_ems> The following packages have been kept back:
<wasp_ems>   akregator ark artsbuilder kaddressbook kamera kappfinder karm kate
<wasp_ems>   kaudiocreator kcontrol kcron kdeadmin-kfile-plugins kdebase-bin
<wasp_ems>   kdebase-kio-plugins kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kdelibs-bin kdelibs4c2
<wasp_ems>   kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins kdemultimedia-kio-plugins kdenetwork-filesharing
<wasp_ems>   kdenetwork-kfile-plugins kdepasswd kdepim-kio-plugins kdepim-wizards
<wasp_ems>   kdeprint kdesktop kdm kfind kghostview khelpcenter kicker klaptopdaemon
<wasp_ems>   klipper kmenuedit kmilo kmix knetworkconf knotes konq-plugins konqueror
<wasp_ems>   konqueror-nsplugins konsole kontact kooka kopete korganizer kpdf kpf kppp
<wasp_ems>   krdc krfb kscd kscreensaver ksmserver ksnapshot ksplash ksvg kuser
<wasp_ems>   kwalletmanager kwifimanager kwin libkcddb1 libkonq4 libkpimexchange1
<wasp_ems>   libkpimidentities1 libkscan1 libksieve0 libktnef1
<wasp_ems> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 68 not upgraded.
<jeroenvrp> aha, but why
<wasp_ems> i dont know
<jeroenvrp> should be in there
<jeroenvrp> please do a apt-get update again first
<wasp_ems> ok i did
<jeroenvrp> and then 'apt-get upgrade' again
<wasp_ems> the same thing happened
<jeroenvrp> what happens when you so: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<wasp_ems> nothing
<jeroenvrp> mm
<OpenSorce> *sigh*.....I don't like Debian based distros :-(
<OpenSorce> How is it that I use apt to install the kernel?
<clayg> In Open Office,anyone know if it's possible to have a formula that contains info from another file? Like a document that has total number that is taken from a field in a spreadsheet?
<wasp_ems> any thoughts on what i can do?
<OpenSorce> In the 90's I could not have imaged a Linux Distro that did not come with the tools to ./configure && make && make install
<jeff___> lol
<OpenSorce> Anyone?
<ngh55> libjvm.so is the java virtual machine?
<ngh55> I get this error on opera, but it works fine, im just curious
<visik7> OpenSorce: we are in the 2000 not in 90's
<visik7> ngh55: correct : j2re1.4: usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so
<OpenSorce> visik7: very helpful thank you
<visik7> OpenSorce: what is your question ?
<ngh55> ok, thnx
<OpenSorce> How is it that I use apt to install the kernel?
<visik7> the kernel ?
<OpenSorce> visik7: you are familiar with the term?
<visik7> the kernel is already installed otherwise you'll not be able to boot the system
<ngh55> which is the recommended folder for instaling apps?
<ngh55> like windows program crash, I meanfiles =P
<OpenSorce> visik7: I know that.......probably knew it before you were old enough to read.....what I mean is the headers, the source all the parts needed to actually compile a program
<visik7> apps are installed using the debian binary package format that take care of put things in the right places
<visik7> so if u are so skilled u should know that you don't need the headers of the kernel to compile programs
<visik7> so explain us what you want to do
<ngh55> but take firefox for example, you just extract it somewhere and run ./firefox
<jeff___> visik7 is an ass
<ngh55> what is the ideal place for that one? lice /usr/local?
<visik7> ngh55: apt-get install firefox ?
<OpenSorce> visik7: am I not being plain enough? I want to ./configure && make && make install......what do I need to install with apt to be able to do that?
<ngh55> I like downloading from source, I dl it from firefox website
<visik7> OpenSorce: ./configure && make && make install is used both for "programs" (e.g. kernel modules) that require kernel headers and for apps who don't so wtf you want to compile ? if it's a "standard" program you need apt-get install build-essential
<OpenSorce> visik7: when I next talk to Mr. Shuttleworth about the article I am currently writing about Kubuntu......I will be certain to mention your kind assistance
<visik7> you come here saying I don't like this I don't like that, what do you expect from me with this behaviour ?
<OpenSorce> Is there anyone who interested in helping me out?
<HymnToLife> OpenSorce> if would help if we knew what exactly you are trying to build...
<fyrmedic> How do I force kubuntu to keep the dns servers that I enter in the network settings? It keeps reverting when I restart.
<OpenSorce> HymnToLife: it's good that you are willing my friend, I am trying to install a plugin for Gaim.....it's not something I can use adept or apt to get....I have to compile from source.....no big deal....what do I need to install in order to be able to compile from sources?
<HymnToLife> OpenSorce> first thing is the build-essential package
<visik7> as I told
<OpenSorce> btw, if visik7 is still speaking someone let him know he's on ignore
<visik7> stpid asshole
<OpenSorce> hy: build-essential? Ok
<OpenSorce> stupid nick complete :-P
<OpenSorce> hym: so just look in Adept for build-essential?
<fyrmedic> Any ideas out there?
<HymnToLife> OpenSorce> yes, you should have it in there
<crazy_penguin> bye. Good night
<OpenSorce> fyrmedic: the cheap way would be to put them in /etc/resolv.conf then chmod it so that it can't be written to.......just my opinion
<ngh55> how can I open konqueror file manager as root?
<visik7> kdesu konqueror
<HymnToLife> ngh55> why do you want to do this ? It's quite dangerous...
<fyrmedic> OpenSource: whats the chmod tag to lock it up?
<HymnToLife> fyrmedic> try 000 but I don't think it will work since the file will  most likely be written as root
<ngh55> thnx visik7
<OpenSorce> fyrmedic: yeah, man chmod.....Kubuntu does have man right?
<OpenSorce> "thnx visik7" what? Did he leave or something? :-)
<fyrmedic> OpenSource: Awesome.  Thanx
<OpenSorce> fyrmedic: remember it's a "cheap" workaround..... :-)
<ngh55> wont open, I get this ScimInputContextPlugin()
<HymnToLife> fyrmedic> do you have DHCP enable somewhere ? Maybe it's overwriting it
<visik7> fyrmedic: do u have some dhcp enabled ?
<RavenTest> I'm trying to get koffice ... not having any luck this is my list of repositories http://pastebin.com/717828 Do I have everything??
<HymnToLife> ngh55> I repeat my question, why do you want to run Konqueror as root ? It's very dangerous, you might break something up
<Search4Lancer> well that was a neat trick, I was rearranging tabs in Firefox and it closed
<OpenSorce> ngh55: Alt-F2 then type in konqueror then options then run as root......if you still have root disabled you might run "sudo konqueror" from a terminal window......but really....it isn't a good idea if you don't know what you are doing
<ngh55> because I want to be able to delete some unused thing like walls
<ngh55> ok, thnx
<HymnToLife> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<HymnToLife> NOT dudo, you might break something up too :p
<HymnToLife> sudo*
<ngh55> lol
<OpenSorce> ngh55: listen to Hymn :-)
<RavenTest> No ideas on getting koffice??
<visik7> ngh55: use package manager to remove unused apps don't use kdesu konqueror
<HymnToLife> !koffice
<ubotu> KOffice is a free, integrated office suite for KDE. Included is word processing, spreadsheet, flowcharting, image manipulation applications and many more. See http://koffice.kde.org
<ngh55> thnx for the help
<OpenSorce> HymnToLife: build-essential seems to be for build .deb packages.....doesn't seem to fix my issue
<OpenSorce> *building
<HymnToLife> OpenSorce> it contains tools to build DEBs but not only
<RavenTest> HymnToLife: That I know ... So I can't get it by apt-get install ??
<HymnToLife> if you just run ./configure && make &&mke install it won't do anything else
<HymnToLife> RavenTest> the URLs of the repos you should use are most likely on the website
<HymnToLife> or maybe on kubuntu.org
<RavenTest> HymnToLife: ok ... this is my list http://pastebin.com/717828 Does it look good??
<eriksti> RavenTest: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<HymnToLife> oh yeah
<HymnToLife> always forget about that one
<RavenTest> eriksti: thats where I got it from
<OpenSorce> well...hmm...PKG_CONFIG_PATH.....let me see where to find that...
<ngh55> omg, ok, so if I want to install lets say, synaptic, the gnome package manager, all the libraries must be downloaded?
<eriksti> RavenTest: okay.. it's probably correct then.. what's the problem?
<OpenSorce> nvm.......
<RavenTest> eriksti: can't get koffice
<HymnToLife> RavenTest> you might find this interesting : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-15.php
<HymnToLife> I'll add it to the bot
<RavenTest> ok thanks HymnToLife
<eriksti> RavenTest: sudo apt-get install koffice gives you what?
<HymnToLife> !no koffice is a free, integrated office suite for KDE. Included is word processing, spreadsheet, flowcharting, image manipulation applications and many more. See http://koffice.kde.org - for Kubuntu packages, see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-15.php
<ubotu> HymnToLife: okay
<RavenTest> eriksti: http://pastebin.com/717851
<HymnToLife> RavenTest> see the link I just gave you
<RavenTest> yes HymnToLife ... just adding it in now ... thanks
<RavenTest> for got to run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<OpenSorce> grr.....where the heck would gaim plugins directory be?
<RavenTest> thanks for the help guys :)
<ngh55> omg, ok, if I want to compile yakuake, what do I need? packages I mean
<apokryphos> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: (an alternative KDE console resembling those found in Quake), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 2.6-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 48 kB, Installed size: 344 kB
<apokryphos> ngh55: it's available in universe
<ngh55> ok, thnx
<HymnToLife> ngh55> sudo apt-get build-dep yakuake will download and install it all
<ngh55> is  there an ubuntu-kubuntu distro that install both so all libraries are already there? like gtk
<ngh55> thnx
<apokryphos> HymnToLife: build-dep is for resolving compile dependencies
<apokryphos> ngh55: if you're on kubuntu, just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for all the ubuntu things on your computer, too
<HymnToLife> apokryphos> isn't it what he wanted to do ?
<ngh55> oohh, ok, thnx, btw, that build-dep cmmand rocks!
<HymnToLife> [02:28]  ngh55 omg, ok, if I want to compile yakuake, what do I need? packages I mean
<ngh55> thnx!!
<apokryphos> HymnToLife: yes, I always find it best to first mention that their package is probably in the repositories, as it's the recommended method for downloading
<HymnToLife> apokryphos> but not always the best
<apokryphos> HymnToLife: 99% it's the recommended method for new users
<ngh55> so, that way all dependencies download and install but not the actual package? so I can build from source?
<HymnToLife> apokryphos> yes but if someone wants to learn about compiling stuff, he's got to start somewhere
<HymnToLife> ngh55> yes, but maybe it would be easier to install the packange, saves you a lot of hassle
<ngh55> mmhh, well, I dont mind the work
<apokryphos> HymnToLife: yes, but new users are often don't know about repositories and that packages are available for them from there, so they embark on the tedious business of compiling 8)
<ngh55> I like to install thing i download myself not aout
<ngh55> auto
<apokryphos> ngh55: there's pretty much no point compiling if there's a package in the repo.
<ngh55> but te package can be old
<ngh55> but don missunderstood, I realy apreciate your help
<apokryphos> that's one of the only reasons, yes. So compare the different versions
<apokryphos> =)
<ngh55> where can I see how much space left is in my HD?
<apokryphos> ngh55: df -h
<eriksti> anyone tried enlightment with kubuntu?
<ngh55> thnx
<apokryphos> eriksti: a few months ago
<apokryphos> fun to play with for a bit, but not really usable for every-day working
<ngh55> try xfce4 , I like it and is lightweight
<eriksti> apokryphos: know of a good guide to get it installed?
<apokryphos> !enlightenment
<ubotu> I guess enlightenment is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155
<eriksti> thanks
<ngh55> synaptic at last!!
<eriksti> apokryphos: "E: Package enlightenment has no installation candidate"..  :(
<apokryphos> eriksti: you must have not followed the instructions properly; you have to add that extra repository and it'd work fine
<eriksti> apokryphos: I have done everything written there..
<apokryphos> eriksti: are you sure you did sudo apt-get update?
<eriksti> apokryphos: yes
<apokryphos> eriksti: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<raf> how can I edit a file with the konqueror's embedded advanced editor? right now i just can view, not edit files
<HymnToLife> raf> if you want to edit files outside your home dir you have to edit them as root
<HymnToLife> and running Konqueror as root is _not_ recommended
<ngh55> this is great, ok, have to log off, be back in a few minutes
<eriksti> apokryphos: http://pastebin.com/717889
<ngh55> thnx again
<raf> HymnToLife: so, If I want to edit my files I must be as root? even my own files?
<HymnToLife> raf> your own files, no - but I know little about konqueror's editor
<raf> HymnToLife: why is not recommended to open Konq as root?
<apokryphos> eriksti: note that the howto there is for breezy
<apokryphos> eriksti: maybe try deleting the apt preferences and then retrying the howto
<HymnToLife> raf> because it's very easy to break your system while doing it
<raf> HymnToLife: ok, thanks
<jaja> join #filipino
<digitaldemon> im having trouble running adept, i tried editing the list to get wine, but since the it can boot up, says there is an error in the config, how to reset it?
<digitaldemon> cant*
<eriksti> apokryphos: I removed /etc/apt/preferences and it worked.. thanks
<I_Eat_Plastic> Has anyone ever bought skypeout minutes?
<omega--> Hurr. I'm confused, what's newer, breezy or dapper?
<troy> dapper is not yet released, that's how new it is :)
<omega--> But I downloaded it already.
<troy> beta :)
<omega--> (Must be why that had a much nicer setup over breezy)
<troy> omega--: it's a lot improved over breezy, so it's worth it -- they still have a few bugs to tackle though :)
<omega--> Serious ones?
<omega--> Would it be safe to install for an end user? (It seemed a lot more friendly if you compare it to breezy)
<HymnToLife> omega--> two weeks befor release, I think it is
<HymnToLife> though I never tested it myself
<troy> I'm using it here, no problems
<troy> the performance improvements alone are worth it
<troy> boots at least twice as fast (it seems)
<troy> DMA is on by default, finally... etc.
<omega--> what.
<omega--> DMA wasn't on by default?
<HymnToLife> nope
<troy> well, it was for disks, but not for cd/dvd
<omega--> ah ok.
<omega--> I thought you were talking about disks. :)
<troy> hard disks without dma is death :P
<HymnToLife> troy> CDs without DMA are a real PITA too
<Search4Lancer> what would I kill to restart my frozen desktop?
<HymnToLife> Search4Lancer> reboot :)
<Search4Lancer> yeah other than that
<omega--> The dev that did a poor job at whatever program it is that's hanging. ;-)
<Search4Lancer> which is why I'm asking, or I would've done that
<Search4Lancer> heh
<omega--> You could probably press ctrl+alt+backspace to kill it maybe?
<troy> Search4Lancer: how frozen is it?
<HymnToLife> lmao omega-- nice one :D
<Search4Lancer> damn near solid, troy
<omega--> Otherwise just kill x I think.
<troy> Search4Lancer: do you have another computer on your home network? you can try to ssh in and look at the process table..
<Search4Lancer> it's the result of right clicking on an archive that turned out to be corrupt - something that's happened before
<Search4Lancer> I can look at the process table from here just fine
<troy> ahhh, then it's not as frozen as you make it sound :)
<Search4Lancer> yes I said the desktop is frozen, not the whole computer
<Search4Lancer> and icon-less
<troy> killall ark might do the trick
<Search4Lancer> no ark running
<troy> what process is using the most CPU?
<HymnToLife> then whatever archive program you are using ;)
<omega--> Why are deps opened with ark by default?
<Search4Lancer> gam_server, using not much
<HymnToLife> omega--> you mean DEBs ? In Dapper double click installs them :)
<omega--> That's not how it works with the live CD of it.
<omega--> I get an error when konq tries to open it with ark. (something about ark not being in my PATH)
<Search4Lancer> should I try killing Xorg?
<troy> omega--: restart Xorg
<omega--> You mean Search4Lancer.
<troy> errr ^^^ that was for Search4Lancer :)
<omega--> Right.
<omega--> Why isn't my Kmenu updated when I install Opera?
<omega--> (This is the liveCD by the way, maybe that's why)
<troy> probably didn't have a .desktop file....
<troy> omega--: run 'kappfinder'
<Search4Lancer> and howsabout do I do that? just kill it and run it?
<omega--> troy: yeah that's another thing.. why isn't that listed in the kmenu when running it "live"
<troy> omega--: umm, I guess it isn't installed by default in dapper either :)
<troy> I'm installing it now :)
<HymnToLife> I think it is
<omega--> strange, it's really helpful.
<HymnToLife> perhaps not on the live CD though
<troy> HymnToLife: it's not on the dapper install either
<Search4Lancer> ...?
<omega--> Also.. the apply button icon should be green. It's really shitty now because it's gray. Makes me think it's not selectable.
<omega--> Does any of you here use a dual screen setup?
<wasp_ems> hello..i am trying to upgrade kde and i cannot
<wasp_ems> i have read what i need to do but nothing happens
<CheeseBurgerMan> What exactly have you done?
<wasp_ems> i reformated my computer and still the same problem occurs..anyhelp?
<wasp_ems> well i changed the reperosities and i run the code needed
<CheeseBurgerMan> Did you add the key?
<wasp_ems> yes
<wasp_ems> i get an error..it does not download
<CheeseBurgerMan> What happens when you run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<CheeseBurgerMan> What error?
<wasp_ems> The following packages have been kept back:
<wasp_ems>   akregator ark artsbuilder kaddressbook kamera kappfinder karm kate
<wasp_ems>   kaudiocreator kcontrol kcron kdeadmin-kfile-plugins kdebase-bin
<wasp_ems>   kdebase-kio-plugins kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kdelibs-bin kdelibs4c2
<wasp_ems>   kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins kdemultimedia-kio-plugins kdenetwork-filesharing
<CheeseBurgerMan> Wait
<wasp_ems>   kdenetwork-kfile-plugins kdepasswd kdepim-kio-plugins kdepim-wizards
<CheeseBurgerMan> Can you pastebin this?
<wasp_ems>   kdeprint kdesktop kdm kfind kghostview khelpcenter kicker klaptopdaemon
<wasp_ems>   klipper kmenuedit kmilo kmix knetworkconf knotes konq-plugins konqueror
<wasp_ems>   konqueror-nsplugins konsole kontact kooka kopete korganizer kpdf kpf kppp
<wasp_ems>   krdc krfb kscd kscreensaver ksmserver ksnapshot ksplash ksvg kuser
<wasp_ems>   kwalletmanager kwifimanager kwin libkcddb1 libkonq4 libkpimexchange1
<wasp_ems>   libkpimidentities1 libkscan1 libksieve0 libktnef1
<wasp_ems> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 68 not upgraded.
<wasp_ems> what do u mean?
<CheeseBurgerMan> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<wasp_ems> ok
<khaije1> hehe
<wasp_ems> so what do i do
* khaije1 remembers back to the days of his own brutish nettiquette
<CheeseBurgerMan> wasp_ems: Hold on, I'm thinking :P
<wasp_ems> ok sorry
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'm not sure why it's not upgrading the packages. :\
<wasp_ems> what i do know is when i remove the deb file then the big list turns into a small one
<CheeseBurgerMan> deb file?
<wasp_ems> in the reporisities
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh, right
<wasp_ems> the location of kde
<wasp_ems> and it is not like i did something cause i just re installed everything
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, that would be because it no longer has KDE 3.5.2 available to upgrde.
<wasp_ems> oh
<wasp_ems> why not?
<wasp_ems> so if i change it to 3.5 will it make a difference?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Possibly, but I upgraded directly from 3.4.2 (or whatever it comes with) to 3.5.2 without a problem yesterday.
<wasp_ems> :(
<wasp_ems> last time everything went fine now nothing is going well
<wasp_ems> ok i changed something check this error out
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK
<wasp_ems> : You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<wasp_ems> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<wasp_ems> this comes out when i try to update
<CheeseBurgerMan> What did you change?
<wasp_ems> together with some other things
<kbrooks> OUT AND ABOUT
<wasp_ems> well i had put a # in the wrong place
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol, that would create a problem
<joh6nn> anyone got a guess why kmail is putting new mail from my imap account in my local inbox?
<wasp_ems> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 68 not upgraded.
<wasp_ems> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Kubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<wasp_ems> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Kubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<wasp_ems> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<wasp_ems> sorry about the mess
<wasp_ems> but that is what comes out under upgrade
<wasp_ems> together with the files i sent before
<CheeseBurgerMan> Comment out the line on the top that tells it to look at the CD-ROM for upgrades. You probably wont need it anyway.
<wasp_ems> yeah i know that but the problem still continues and i have no idea what to do
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, after you do that, run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<omeow> Hello.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hello
<omeow> Just playing around with the live CD. :)
<HymnToLife> !hello
<ubotu> Hi, hymntolife!
<omeow> Going to install it tomorrow.
<wasp_ems> the second code cannot be found
<wasp_ems> wrong
<wasp_ems> anyway anything i can do?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Um, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is a valid command
<CheeseBurgerMan> I just did it. ;)
<wasp_ems> no i wrote it wrong
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh :)
<wasp_ems> so u do not know what i can do?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I assume that it didn't work, then.
<wasp_ems> no
<wasp_ems> :)
<joh6nn> wasp_ems: this is a new install?
<wasp_ems> yep
<wasp_ems> i formated it today
<wasp_ems> last time i had it everything was fine
<wasp_ems> i formated it twice and the same thing happened twice
<HymnToLife> wasp_ems> did you replace all instances of breezy to dappr in your sources.list ?
<wasp_ems> no
<wasp_ems> what exactly do u mean?
<HymnToLife> You need to if I remeber well
<HymnToLife> have a look at !upgrade
<joh6nn> wasp_ems:  try this: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<HymnToLife> wasp_ems> I mean you need to sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and everytime you see the word 'breezy', replace it with 'dappr'
<HymnToLife> dapper*
<wasp_ems> ok i will try
<CheeseBurgerMan> Uh, that's only if you want to update to dapper
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not if you want to update to KDE 3.5.2
<HymnToLife> ok
<HymnToLife> wants to update KDE ? Sorry I'm mistaken
<joh6nn> if you're only looking to update to kde 3.5.2, there are separate repositories for it, and you should do that after you've already updated the rest of the OS
<wasp_ems> so what should i do?
<joh6nn> if you try to update KDE before updating the rest of the install, you get ...funky... results
<HymnToLife> wasp_ems> here(s how to update KDE : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<wasp_ems> yeah i have read that
<HymnToLife> orks like a charm here
<wasp_ems> it did to me also last time
<wasp_ems> should i add all the deb?
<CheeseBurgerMan> No, just one
<MasterEvilAce> crap. i changed some display settings and now my monitor is blank when i restart
<HymnToLife> just add the repo to your sources.list, run the commands to add the GPG key and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<joh6nn> wasp_ems: if you haven't already update the rest of the OS, i'd wait till you've done that before updating KDE
<wasp_ems> well i updated as much as it would
<HymnToLife> wasp_ems> run apt-get upgrade, not dist-upgrade
<MasterEvilAce> Any ideas? Messed with display settings and now monitor is blank after restart.
<wasp_ems> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 breezy main
<wasp_ems> oups
<wasp_ems> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://kubuntu.org breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kubuntu.org_packages_kde352_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<wasp_ems> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://kubuntu.org breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kubuntu.org_packages_kde352_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<wasp_ems> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe, that's the right line. ;)
<wasp_ems> that is what i get
<HymnToLife> wasp_ems> try another repo
<joh6nn> MasterEvilAce: when's the screen go blank?  right after grub, or what?
<MasterEvilAce> i see the linux loader then it goes black and nothing come sback up
<HymnToLife> wasp_ems> funny though, that one works fine here
<wasp_ems> well i tried them all and an error always occurs
<wasp_ems> it is not funny..it is annoying..
<joh6nn> wasp_ems: is that on the box you're on now, or a different box?
<HymnToLife> could you pastebin your sources.list ?
<joh6nn> MasterEvilAce: what happens if you hit ctrl+alt+F8 ?
<wasp_ems> what do umena?
<wasp_ems> aa ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<CheeseBurgerMan> Rates :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Rats*
<wasp_ems> ok i did
<CheeseBurgerMan> Now paste the link in here...
<wasp_ems> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14047
<MasterEvilAce> joh6nn: it goes to a text login screen
<joh6nn> MasterEvilAce: try ctrl+alt+F7
<HymnToLife> really weird..
<HymnToLife> it definitely should work
<wasp_ems> i know
<wasp_ems> but for some reason it does not
<HymnToLife> do you get the error when running apt-get update or upgrade ?
<wasp_ems> i formated my pc today to move from windows to linux completely and this is what i get
<joh6nn> wasp_ems: is that on the box you're on now, or on a different box?
<wasp_ems> the one i am on
<wasp_ems> the error comes on upgrade
<joh6nn> then we can rule out a networking issue.  ; )
<HymnToLife> hmm, who knows..
<HymnToLife> wasp_ems> can you ping the server ?
<qalimas> Is there an i686 version of Kubuntu?
<wasp_ems> what is the servers ip?
<qalimas> Or would using a 686 kernel speed everything up and work as fast as Arch?
<MasterEvilAce> joh6nn: nothing happens
<HymnToLife> wasp_ems> you don't need the IP, just ping http://www.mirrorservice.org/
<wasp_ems> it says unknown host
<HymnToLife> DNS issue then
<joh6nn> MasterEvilAce: well, my guess is that your X server doesn't like whatever you changed your display settings to.  but, at least you can get to a login at ctrl+alt+F8
<HymnToLife> no wonder you can't find the packages
<HymnToLife> but it's weird you can connect to IRC
<wasp_ems> :S
<MasterEvilAce> joh6nn: happen to know where the settings are located for that?
<wasp_ems> so what do i need to check
<joh6nn> MasterEvilAce: unfortunately no.
<CheeseBurgerMan> wasp_ems: try ping http://www.kubuntu.org
<joh6nn> MasterEvilAce: but, you could try "startx" once you've logged in
<joh6nn> i doubt it will work, but it's worth a shot
<wasp_ems> the same thing
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm, but you can get there in Konqueror?
<joh6nn> anybody here a Kmail user?
<HymnToLife> wasp_ems> remove the http://
<HymnToLife> ping www.mirrorservice.org/
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<wasp_ems> unknown
<ace> kmail ? yeah...!
<joh6nn> HymnToLife: i did when i came in.  ; p
<joh6nn> ; )
<joh6nn> ace: you use imap at all?
<HymnToLife> wasp_ems> sorry, remove the final / too
<ace> nope
<joh6nn> figures
<joh6nn> ; )
<ace> try me :-)
<wasp_ems> ok it worked
<HymnToLife> wasp_ems> then everything seems OK
<wasp_ems> can i stop the ping or do i need to pait until it finishes?
<joh6nn> okey.  well, i just started playing with kmail today, switching over from thunderbird
<CheeseBurgerMan> Go ahead and stop it.
<HymnToLife> my guess it because you ran dist-upgrade, maybe it messed things up
<HymnToLife> Ctrl+C will stop it
<wasp_ems> i did not run dist upgrade the first time thoug
<joh6nn> and i can connect to my imap server no problem, but it keeps putting my new imap mail in my local inbox, instead of my imap inbox
<ace> ah
<ace> something to do with your 'identity' ?
<ace> in pop3 you can specify which folder you ant to use
<ace> is that the same in imap ?
<Tombuntu> woah
<ace> lemme have a quick look...
<joh6nn> yeah, i haven't seen anything, but i've never used Kmail before, so i'm not even sure where to look
<HymnToLife> wasp_ems> when are you getting that "File not found" error, when running apt-get update or upgrade ?
<wasp_ems> upgrade
<Tombuntu> i wrote a small bash script (one long command for rdesktop) and made it executable
<Tombuntu> however whenever i click on it kate opens it
<Tombuntu> oh i should probably just add .sh
<HymnToLife> then try running update now
<wasp_ems> update is fine
<HymnToLife> do you get any unusual stuff ?
<ace> settings - configure kmail - identities - choose one - advanced ???
<wasp_ems> i will paste what comes up
<ace> Tombuntu: chmod u+x ?
<ace> Tombuntu I don't think the .sh is needed. Not sure tough. But if the script is not executable... it won't execute :-)
<wasp_ems> HymnToLife: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14048
<HymnToLife> wasp_ems> nothing else ? try upgrade then
<wasp_ems> HymnToLife: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14049
<joh6nn> ace:  i see a place where i can specify to the smtp server, and where to put drafts and sent mail
<joh6nn> but i don't see anything about incoming mail
<HymnToLife> wasp_ems> are you sure KDE 3.5.2 is not already instaled ?
<wasp_ems> yep it says 3.4.4
<wasp_ems> 3.4.3
<ace> joh6n: right... sorry: instead of identities, go to accounts...
<HymnToLife> then for some reason it doen't see the updates
<wasp_ems> the thing is that i cannot upgrade anything else
<joh6nn> ok...
<HymnToLife> I definitely think you rinning dist-upgrade messed something up
<wasp_ems> yes but i run that after someone told me...i had not done it before and even then it did not work
<ace> joh6n: damn... it looks like you need to do somehting with 'namesapces'
<ace> namespaces sorry
<ace> but i can not test that now, don't have an imap server runnig
<HymnToLife> wasp_ems> you know what I'd do if I were you ?
<joh6nn> namespaces?
<ace> the way I figure it works is that you can make a subfolder 'namespace' and then the inbox goes under there...
<ace> yeah
<wasp_ems> i found it
<wasp_ems> the problem is with the debs
<joh6nn> i've got one
<joh6nn> got an inbox and everything
<wasp_ems> i removed the deb and everything is fine
<ace> if you 'add' an 'imap' account. it asks for login info and then you need to login
<joh6nn> been there, done that
<ace> i can't login because i don't have an imap server running
<wasp_ems> so basically i need a valid deb
<ace> i guess you can then direct your whole folder tree (including inbox and trash and drafts and all)
<joh6nn> nope
<HymnToLife> you removed the deb where ? in sources.list ?
<joh6nn> not that i've been able to find
<wasp_ems> yes
<ace> to a certain 'namespace' which differs from you normal 'namespace' so the two inboxes won't be merged
<ace> but as said i am not sure.
<mister_roboto_> can anyone help me figure out why my wireless doesn't work in dapper when it worked fine in breezy?
<HymnToLife> your apt seems messed up, I think you will get the same error with every repo
<ace> joh6nn: what hapopens when you 'add' an 'imap' account?
<wasp_ems> can be find a valid repo that is for an older release
<wasp_ems> ?
<joh6nn> er, hold on
<HymnToLife> an older release of what ?
<wasp_ems> kde
<wasp_ems> older but after mine
<HymnToLife> yes
<wasp_ems> so we can see if that will work
<HymnToLife> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<HymnToLife> or deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde350 breezy main
<HymnToLife> but I don't think it will work
<wasp_ems> so what do i put as a deb?
<HymnToLife> one line or the other
<wasp_ems> ok..but i need to put deb in front right?
<HymnToLife> but if the 3652 doesn't work I can't see why the others would
<HymnToLife> yes
<mister_roboto_> can anyone help me figure out why my wireless doesn't work in dapper when it worked fine in breezy?
<HymnToLife> well, I'm going to bed now
<wasp_ems> ok thanx allot though
<joh6nn> ok, ace, i'm gonna remove the imap account i've got, and add it again
<HymnToLife> it's kind of late here, good night people :)
<ace> joh6nn: okay or just add a new one :-)
<ace> joh6nn: what version of kmail ? (help->about)
<wasp_ems> is it possible i can download kde 5.2 and installing it my self?
<joh6nn> 1.8.3
<ace> hmm i've got 1.9.1
<wasp_ems> or fuck..i will find it another day..can u at least tell me how to get w32codec?
<ace> joh6nn: so maybe I can not help ya :-(
<ace> wasp_ems: try easybuntu (go to www.suares.an there's a link)
<Frox> I'm having an issue with /dev/hda1 not being found on boot after a fresh install. Anyone have any thoughts?
<ace> Frox: can you boot ?
<wasp_ems> is that codec better than w32?
<wasp_ems> does it support mp3,mpgetc?
<Frox> Not fully, no. It *might* be getting past loading modules but it stops around that and drops to a shell
<CheeseBurgerMan> No. It lets you install them easily, wasp_ems.
<wasp_ems> ok
<ace> wasp_ems: no it installs the codecs and lots more check it out.
<ace> Frox: what does 'df' tell you ?
<Frox> "Alert! /dev/hda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell"
<ace> try 'df' in that shell.
<Frox> There is no df. It's some built in shell. Very minimal
<Frox> I figured I'd try to boot with a liveCD to take a look at the grub config, but the liveCD version can't detect the file system on the drive.
<Frox> It was formatted though
<ace> frox: hmm. try 'fdisk -l /dev/hda' and see what it says
<Frox> No fdisk either :P
<ace> are you sure you have some standard IDE disk or do you have some scsi disk or SATA ?
<ace> sometimes the correct module for the disk hardware is not loaded (megaraid, anyone ?) and then you're stuck...
<Frox> It should be staright up IDE.
<ace> 'cat /proc/devices' ??
<Frox> SCSI does use different cables, right?
<Frox> It's seeing ide0 and ide1 in block devices
<ace> SCSI is ver different, could you install? What version of k/ubuntu ?
<Frox> The install went just fine with both kubuntu and ubuntu 5.10
<ace> did you mess with the parttition or let it do it's own thing ?
<Frox> I tried both. Same thing no matter what I've tried so far.
<ace> funny. you need to boot with the cd and find a way to run fdisk -l
<Frox> That'll just show me the disk is there, no?
<ace> probably you can use the 'expert install option' and then with Alt-F2 or ALT-F3 or so go to a shell and see what
<ace> your disk looks like, it show partitions and how they're formatted (linux, swap, ntfs etc)
<Frox> I'll bring that up again.
<ace> frox are you sure you have a harddisk on /dev/hda ? not a cdrom ? is this a standard pc ??
<Frox> I'm fairly certain. The installer also tells me that it's installing to hda
<ace> so 1. booting says it can't find /dev/hda1 -> driver not loaded (strange) or partition is not formatted (strange)
<ace> 2. rescure cd says: no filesystem recognized
<Frox> That's right! I've never seen anything like this before...
<ace> both strange. maybe harddisk broken, or install went wrong? No idea... can't look into your hw from here ;-)
<Frox> Heh, yeah. Could be a broken drive. I'm pretty sure it's not the install since I did it with kubuntu, ubuntu, and the lastest flight of kubuntu dapper.
<Frox> Funny thing is it's my aunt's computer and I was hoping to get her away from windows :P
<ace> maybe reinstall to another partition ?
<ace> just make a 1Gb partition on /dev/hda1 and then antoher say 10GB on hda2 and let it install in hda2 ?
<ace> you never know... did it work with 'the other os (tm) ?
<Frox> I could give that a go.
<Frox> And yeah, win2k was working fine, aside from all the malware on it.
<ace> what hardware ?
<ace> I can't get two nvidia + 1 intel card to work in triple head; dual head works fine. Any clues anyone ?
<Frox> It's a P4. Not sure of the motherboard though.
<jeff___> hey guys
<Frox> Yeah, fdisk does see the partitions and shows /dev/hda1 as "Linux" system.
<ace> frox: all three installs (breezy/ubuintu/dapper) had the same problem ?
<ace> frox: great!
<Frox> Same problem, yeah.
<Frox> Heh
<jeff___> im using dapper flight 7, i installed flashplugin-nonfree, scanned for new plugins and restarted konqueror and flash movie still arent showing up
<ace> now mkdir /mnt (if it don't exist)
<ace> and 'mount /dev/hda1 /mnt'
<ace> jeff: use firefox ?
<jeff___> ace: im afraid i cant do that
<jeff___> ace: i really like konqueror
<ace> sorry, then.
<ace> have never seen a flash in konq :-(
<ace> frox: what gives ?
<Frox> Can't mount without specifying a filesystem.
<Frox> Mounting with reiserfs tells me /dev/hda is busy
<ace> you shouldn't mount /dev/hda but /dev/hda1 !!!!!!!
<Frox> Heh, yeah, sorry :P
<Frox> That's what I did
<Frox> And it's not even in /dev
<ace>  /dev/hda is the whole disk! /dev/hda1 is the frist partition on that disk (but you knwo thet eh ? :-)
<Frox> Heh, yep :P
<ace> what is not  in /dev
<ace> is /dev/hda not in dev but /dev/hda1 is ????
<Frox> That's right
<Frox> Sorry...
<ace> that is VERY strange
<Frox> hda is there but not hda1
<Frox> Agreed
<ace> ah
<ace> so you actually do  not have partitions on /dev/hda
<Frox> Not that it can see.
<ahmeni> Frox: do you have hdb, hdc, etc.?
<ace> can you do a fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Frox> But I did partition. And yeah, the other hd* are there
<Frox> fdisk does show partitions on hda
<ace> so, 'ls -la /dev/hd* | grep hda'
<ace> gives you ONLY /dev/hda !? that's extrremely weird.
<Frox> As far as hda goes, yeah. It sees hdc1 just fine.
<Frox> I'm at a complete loss here...
<ace> and what is /dev/hdc ? a second harddisk?
<Frox> Yeah
<ace> and wwhere is the cdrom ?
<Frox> hdb and hdd I believe
<ace> you have two ?
<Frox> Yep
<Frox> It's a decent system for a woman who barely knows how to e-mail :P
<ace> try fdisk -l on all these /dev/hd[abcd]  pleae
<Frox> sure
<ace> you dont' have a RAID controller ? Or did you enable software RAID ?
<Frox> It all looks fine. hda shows the partitions, hdb shows nothing (no disk in drive), hdc shows the right partition, hdd shows me some stuff about the install disc
<Frox> I was thinking RAID but there's nothing in the BIOS that I can see.
<Frox> Shouldn't be any software RAID unless it set itself up.
<ace> no software rtaid needs to be explicitelydone by you during install
<ace> it's really worng that there are no /dev/hda[123...] 
<ace> maybe do this: get rid of hda and put the hdc disk in place of hda and try reinstall.
<ace> I guess it must be your disk can't thinkg of anything else.
<Frox> That could be the case.
<ace> or maybe some wrong jumpers like setting up hda as slave and hdb as master
<ace> but that should give you errors during install and even boot/bios
<Frox> I doubt the bios would detect it if that were the case. But it could be a poor bios for all I know :P
<ace> Frox: maybe a faulty ide controller, whatever... maybe minimize problems and just put one disk on hda and the cd on hdc and nothing else, and
<ace> make sure the jumpers are set to single
<Frox> Yeah, I'll give that a go.
<ace> I am out of ideas, though!
<Frox> That makes two of us :P
<Frox> Thanks for your time though! I appreciate it.
<ace> just doing 'fidsk /dev/hda' and the choose 'p' to show partitions, maybe yo see something strange then ?
<ace> something like cylinders not in bound or so ?
<Frox> It all looks fine to me. Nice and lined up, nothing going beyond what it detected.
<Frox> It's gotta be the hardware...
<ace> you *could* of cource mknod for those missing devices :-) and learn something about that, and then mount... waddyaknow...
<ace> anyway, I am signing off, good luck !!!!!
<Frox> Heh, thanks!
<Frox> Peace
<ace> oh as what did you format those partitions ?
<Frox> I tried reiserfs and ext3
<ace> in any case they should be in /dev, whatever formatting.
<Frox> Yeah
<DrBair> is anyone aware of a way to make the system issue a precommand when mounting a specific item in the fstab?
<ace> you could try fdisk the disk manually (with fdisk) andf them use mkfs or similar to format a partition and the see if they are in /dev../..
<ace> oh but I was going to sleep...
<ace> now really :-)
<Frox> Haha! It does work if I format it with the liveCD runnign. Very strange.
<Frox> But sleep well!
<Frox> I'll keep digging.
<ace> Cool. You'll find out the problem, I am sure...!!
<Frox> Here's hoping :)
<jeff___> anybody know how to get flash working in konqueror?
<jeff___> i already installed flashplugin-nonfree
<jeff___> the plugin shows up under netscape plugins in the configuration
<jeff___> but its not playing my movies
<khaije1> i know rms said flash should be avoided, but (if you like silly online games) you shuold check this out http://allthingsflash.com/files/games/curveball.swf
<ubuntu> what is this?
<ubuntu> is this technical suppert or something... or just a chat...
<koroded> Is there a program to set up the networking, or do I have to edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ubuntu> i dunno
<CaBlGuY> is there something like limewire for Ubuntu??
<stevekl> usenet :-o
<CaBlGuY> ya ummm ok, I'll take that as a no then.. ;/
<bimberi> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<khaije1> is this a true statement --> securtiy increases from left to right: chroot, jail, VirtualPrivateServer, ViMM such as XEN
<lwizardl> !w32
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lwizardl
<lwizardl> !win32
<ubotu> lwizardl: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kakalto> is there a guide to installing nvidia drivers for legacy cards?
<kkathman> night Snake[Sleep] 
<CaBlGuY> kakalto,  u got the latest driver off of dev??
<kakalto> CaBlGuY: huh? the newest nvidia drivers don't support my old TNT2
<CaBlGuY> wow!!!  TNT2..  geeeeeeeez, ummmmm  just go out and get a new one. I mean damb, they aint that expensive..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<kakalto> lol
<kakalto> nah, this comp is only a music box now :)
<kakalto> it's just, I think that it could help to run it through the proper drivers
<CaBlGuY> hehe very well..
<CaBlGuY> ya think...  :p
<kakalto> I mean, is there much point spending any money or effort trying to get a pci graphics card for this little pentium2?
<CaBlGuY> well, ummmm  yea!!!!  I mean, that thing (the graphics card) is so damn atiquated, It probably runs like crap..
<CaBlGuY> no offense..  ;o)
<kakalto> HEY! my TNT2 has served me well in the past.
<kakalto> I <3 it
<kakalto> with a passion
<kakalto> anyways, like I said, it's not my main box; it's just a music box for my room
<kakalto> and the TNT2 helped the running of WinME previously
<cnance> has anyone successfully installed the tv drivers for ati all-in-wonder card on kubuntu?
<kakalto> cheerwine, googled it?
<CaBlGuY> nope, can't say as I have since I'm runnin NVidia cheerwine ...  :p
<CaBlGuY> and I'm not to sure if anyone else has at this point..
<cheerwine> yeah
<cheerwine> there is a group of shit you can install called gatos
<cheerwine> but i'
<CaBlGuY> kakalto,  U know of corse, if you would get off yur cheap ass and get a new card, yur video quality would vastly inprove..  :)
<cheerwine> but i've tried numerous times and it's complex...it may be because i've been using linux for almost a year and dont really know everything i'm doing yet
<CaBlGuY> just thought I would throw that out there
<CaBlGuY> ;o)
<CaBlGuY> cheerwine,  welcome to the club pal..  I'm a bit rusty myself..  been a while since I been on Ubuntu full swing.. so, Im remembering slowly..
<CaBlGuY> ;o)
<cheerwine> hmmm, I just wish there was a dpkg or something lol
<cheerwine> it sucks cuz when I was on i formated the same week I bought the card
<kakalto> CaBIGuY, why would I worry about video quality?
<kakalto> I can run 1024x768
<fakepatriot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<kakalto> I mean, I'm not exactly running video or anything
<CaBlGuY> kakalto,  ohhhhh hell I dunno..  just in case u wanna see the pics u look at in good quality I guess..
* CaBlGuY shrugs..
<kakalto> lol
<kakalto> Not sure I'll do too much browsing on here anyway ;)
<CaBlGuY> Gotchya.  ;o)
<ahmeni> Didn't gatos get merged into xorg or something?  They're the old ATI drivers, right?
<CaBlGuY> I don't mess with ATI, I tried one card and it was dead on me outa the box. So, I've been strikly A NVidia guy since that point..
<cheerwine> yeah
<cheerwine> I had an nvidia card
<cheerwine> but i liked the idea of watching tv on my computer since I don't have a tv in my room
<cheerwine> :(
<ahmeni> My geforce4 broke and i replaced it with a radeon 9200, which turned out to suck in both windows and linux
<kakalto> hmm, I wonder if amarok will run well on this thing... :P
<kakalto> I won't run KDE, that's sure... xubuntu sound good to me
<CaBlGuY> lmao @ kakalto ..  yur funny
<ahmeni> I prefer mpd and ncmpc
<CaBlGuY> :p
<kakalto> I'm using mp3blaster at the moment
<kakalto> CLI music player
<ahmeni> nice
<CaBlGuY> U go on wit y0 bad self..
<kakalto> I quite like it.... but amarok calls
<CaBlGuY> :oD
<ahmeni> mpd is a music playing daemon, with ncmpc as its curses frontend
<CaBlGuY> U kow, Beep is better
<ahmeni> if you like mp3blaster you'd might like it :)
<CaBlGuY> *know
<kakalto> yeah, I've been reccomended mpd before
<kakalto> I just haven't got around to using it :P
<kakalto> well, trying it
<ahmeni> heh
<CaBlGuY> yur not that fat lazy bum I was givin shitt in here b4 are ya??
<CaBlGuY> like 6 months ago..  :p
<CaBlGuY> Howdy Hobbsee   o/
<kakalto> who?
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: is that necessary?
<CaBlGuY> you kakalto
<CaBlGuY> Hobbsee,  sometimes..  :op
<kakalto> CaBIGuY, don't think so
<Hobbsee> heh
<CaBlGuY> if you would keep yur dang bots off of me..  :o/
<kakalto> don't really remember anything like that
<kakalto> hehe
<CaBlGuY> K kakalto  ..  ;o)
<kakalto> hrm... e17 compiling takes a long time on a pentium2 @ 233mhz
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<CaBlGuY> yep, I imagine it would..
<kakalto> I have all the libs compiled, but doing all the wm and stuff now ;)
<kakalto> hehe
<kakalto> I like e17 a lot.
<CaBlGuY> wow, I can remeber my 1st 486 and how fast and great I thought it was..
<CaBlGuY> corse it had SCZI so, it was a bit fater than a regular 486..  :p
<kakalto> lol, I have a 486 here behind me
<kakalto> :P
<CaBlGuY> lol
<CaBlGuY> ok, I wouldn't be sayin that tooo loud.. :o)
<kakalto> I actually have a 486DX, p1, p2, p3 in other room, and my desktop
<ahmeni> e17 works now?! :o
<kakalto> lol
<kakalto> ahmeni: using the easye17 script
<kakalto> from CVS
<kakalto> I assume it works.... but I couldn't tell you till.... likely tomorrow
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<CaBlGuY> Howdy shachaf  o/
<kakalto> I love this pentium2. It has such character!
<kakalto> I tried to give it a 40GB drive, and it was stubborn as heck!
<CaBlGuY> sure it does kakalto   sure it does...
<kakalto> silly bios.
<ahmeni> should set up FreeNX on your main box!
<CaBlGuY> U couold try to upgrade the MOBO..
<CaBlGuY> corse then it wouldn't really be a 486 any morre kakalto  hehe
<kakalto> eh, in the end I put a 20gb drive in it
<kakalto> and 20GB is plenty enough for a music box
<kakalto> I think I already have too many random scrap peices of computing to upgrade the mobo..
<kakalto> too much junk
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<kakalto> error inserting nvidia: blah blah blah No such device
<kakalto> :S
<eriksti> am I nuts or did they break the 6 month cycle and go for 6.06 instead of 6.04?
<kakalto> eriksti: yep... then they're going back, with the next release 6.10 as I understand
<eriksti> kakalto: know why?
<kakalto> eriksti, there was a bunch of new stuff they added or something
<Hobbsee> eriksti: to make it more stable
<Hobbsee> not much got added at all, really...
<kakalto> really?
<kakalto> hey, what's the status of the install & live cd integration thing?
<eriksti> I'm wondering about buying a mac these days.. any of you tried it much?
<eriksti> very tempted to fetch a macbook pro
<eriksti> although expensive
<Hobbsee> kakalto: er, it needs testing.  flight 8 is out in a couple of days, so if you want to test it there, that'd be cool...
<ngh55> hi there
<Hobbsee> kakalto: if you're here in a couple of days, you'll hear Riddell ask for testers
<kakalto> Hobbsee, on my connection, it takes about a full day to download an iso
<Hobbsee> kakalto: ouch
<Hobbsee> dialup?
<ngh55> hey guys, I switched to gdm, but now, how can i switch back to kdm? what file do I edit
<kakalto> Hobbsee, 256k DSL
<Hobbsee> sudo dpkg kdm --reconfigure?
<kakalto> Hobbsee: but I could do
<Hobbsee> ouchy
<eriksti> I'm blessed with 100 mbit :P
* kakalto 's eyes go shiny
<lwizardl> whats a good usenet binaries app
<lwizardl> thunderbird isn't good
<eriksti> I live on campus though
<kakalto> heck, even 5mbit is unheard of here in new zealand
<kakalto> well there you go
<kakalto> maybe 10mbit on campus's, but commercial, highest is about 3.5mbit
<kakalto> *home
<kakalto> not commercial
<kakalto> >.>
<kakalto> so... flight 8 is the integrated install/live?
<kakalto> like, they are hoping to have that for the next release?
<ahmeni> damn companies keep giving us more downspeed.. but nobody offers good upspeeds in their home packages :\
<Hobbsee> flight 8 is just a snapshot release, like all the other flights...
<Hobbsee> ahmeni: so true.  it's a pain.
<kakalto> Hobbsee, yeah, but are they wanting install/live for the next release?
<Hobbsee> kakalto: the live cd from about flight 7 onwards is supposed to have a working ubiquity, an installer
<kakalto> "ubiquity" is the name of it? or a word not in my vocab?
<Hobbsee> yes
<kakalto> hehe
<Hobbsee> and i may well have misspelled it
<Lynoure> Is there any way to get Desktop pager to remember the number of rows? I always have to set them back to 3 after logging in
<kakalto> well, it starts with u, so it must be right :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<ahmeni> that reminds me, gotta install dict
<fenderman> hi :)
<fenderman> i was wondering, is there a way to preview images in Konqeror and in Nautilus?
<fenderman> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Lynoure> What package is the desktop pager thing in the panel part of?
<Lynoure> And what is supposed to happen wen one presses "Launch pager"?
<ahmeni> kpager, I think
<Lynoure> (nothing happens to me)
<Hobbsee> fenderman: yes, there is
<fenderman> how can it be done hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> that's what im' looking for...
<fenderman> any help is greatly appreciated
<eriksti> isn't that default if you just click the file?
<Hobbsee> ah yes...
<Hobbsee> view, preview, *
<Hobbsee> in konq
<fenderman> it doesn't work
<Skrot> hm. To compile part of the kernel (a module), which has all it's dependencies already compiled in the current kernel, i really need to recompile the whole kernel, yes?
<eriksti> I would be surprised if not, Skrot
<Skrot> okey :)
<fenderman> ain't there another way to see the previews in konqueror
<fenderman> ?
<eriksti> I haven't done such things a lot but I've programmed plenty so I don't see any other way to do it
<eriksti> what happens when you try a file fenderman?
<fenderman> i have to open it to see what's in it
<fenderman> no preview
<fenderman> no music preview either
<Hobbsee> fenderman: you can try setting it in kpersonalizer - the settings are there..
<Hobbsee> and that seems to work...
<fenderman> how do i get to kpersonalizer
<fenderman> in terminal?
<eriksti> how would you preview music?
<fenderman> the tune would sound
<fenderman> it worked just as i updated to KDE 3.5.1
<eriksti> as you hover it with your mouse?
<fenderman> right
<eriksti> nice.. never tried that
<Hobbsee> mine's right click, preview...cool :D
<fenderman> it worked automagically
<bluemeus> hi all
<fenderman> hi bluemeuse :)
<bluemeus> (: ... anybody out there experienced with D-Link G650+ WirelessCard?
<fenderman> i'm trying kpersonalizer
<fenderman> thanks a lot
<fenderman> brb
<bluemeus> mhh
<Lynoure> Sorry to ask again, but does pressing Launch pager from the pager menu do anything to anyone? What is it supposed to do as nothing visible happens on my system...
<bluemeus> brb
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: iv'e got no idea, i cant see what it'd doing on mine...
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: I guess I'll file a bug on that, as I'm filing other one on kpager too...
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: check man kpager for what it's supposed to do...
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: I will, but not giving any reaction is a usability bug, at least...
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: that bug...make sure you file it under kde-base
<Hobbsee> er, kdebase
<Lynoure> No manual entry for kpager
<Hobbsee> so i just discovered.  that's a bug in itself, IIRC.
<Hobbsee> how odd...
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: Lots  of things don't have man. Do kde graphical stuff normall come with man?
<Hobbsee> i thought it did.  in fact, i thought that all debian packages had to have a man page with them...
<Lynoure> klipper does not have oeither, nor kwallet...
<Hobbsee> ick.
<Lynoure> konqueror had one, at least :)
<Hobbsee> true.  akregator does
<Hobbsee> seeing as it was the one for kontact, for a while :P
<fenderbrb> hi, i had no luck with kpersonalizer
<Hobbsee> fenderbrb: :(
<fenderbrb> !backports
<ubotu> well, backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<fenderbrb> anybody knows if KDE 3.5.2 is out?
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: I didn't report a bug for no man pages, just mentioned it in another bug...
<Hobbsee> fenderbrb: months ago.
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: ah okay...
* Hobbsee will examine it
<Hobbsee> if you find more packages, tell me about them please :)
<fenderbrb> how can i get it?
<Hobbsee> fenderbrb: breezy?
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.2
<ubotu> it has been said that kde3.5.2 is to upgrade to KDE3.5.2, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<fenderbrb> yes
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: I'm a typical geek, don't go manning unless I feel I have to. but I can give it a try.
<fenderbrb> !kde3.5.2
<kkathman> Howdy Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hi kkathman
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  how are you tonight?
<kkathman> er today I guess there
<Lynoure> This fine morning... :)
<Hobbsee> kkathman: i'm okay, looking at these missing man pages...
<Lynoure> I just love it how irc has noon and night at the same time :)
<kkathman> oops
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  odd.. didnt think they would change any
<Hobbsee> well, trying to figure out where they are...
<Hobbsee> how interesting...
<Lynoure> hmm, I wonder if there is a feed of RSS feed somewhere...
<CaBlGuY-Sleep> night peeps..   Hobbsee  o/
* Lynoure is too lazy to go hunting for individual feeds
<Hobbsee> raphink: all kde apps are supposed to have man pages arent they?  why would there be some in debian, but not ubuntu?
<sword-> hmm
<sword-> im getting an interesting error here
<sword-> root@ubuntu:/var/lib/dpkg# dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sword-> dpkg-query: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:
<sword->  EOF after field name `'
<sword-> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is not installed
<sword-> when clearly xserver-xorg is installed
<Lynoure> sword-: installed on that go? It can also mean the upgrade is not installed
<sword-> yeah i upgraded , or attempted to, upgrade xserver-xorg
<sword-> i'm having my client randomly freeze / reboot
<sword-> freeze when i am on a site with a LOT of pictures on a site for example in firefox
<sword-> err *crashed
<sword-> froze on a video i was watching in mplayer
<[CoN] bLuE> does anybody know, if the drapper drake will be released in the time they told?
<raphink> Hobbsee: how do you mean?
<raphink> yes all binaries are supposed to have man pages according to Debian policy
<raphink> [CoN] bLuE: why not?
<Hobbsee> raphink: that's what i thought.  then why is there no manpage for kpager?
<[CoN] bLuE> just a question raphink
<Hobbsee> there's one in the source dir for the current kubuntu package - but it doesnt seem to be installed
<raphink> Hobbsee: was the package taken from debian?
<raphink> Hobbsee: then have it installed :)
<Hobbsee> raphink: i'm not sure, i doubt it...
<raphink> Hobbsee: btw, I had your change in cdbs being taken
<Hobbsee> seeing as debian's not on kde 3.5.2, i think
<Hobbsee> raphink: thanks :)  i saw someone had
<Hobbsee> !info linux-restricted-modules dapper
<raphink> Hobbsee: man:/kpager in konqueror
<raphink> it works
<raphink> so ther's a man
<sword-> cool
<Hobbsee> hmm...odd.  doesnt seem to work in konsole.
<sword-> okay
<sword-> my system rebooted itself while playing a video
<sword-> in mplayer
<raphink> yes it does here Hobbsee
<raphink> sword-: rebooted ?
<Hobbsee> okay, so there's something crazy about my system, and another persons...
<raphink> sword-: violently or softly?
<sword-> softly
<sword-> it just rebooted like nothing happened
<Hobbsee> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<[CoN] bLuE> I got a thinkpad and want to enable the Fn-Keys... but after restarting, /dev/nvram isn't set chmod 0666 and mknod is not aktivated. so my question: where can i add the loading cmd's to activate at startup?
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<[CoN] bLuE> !info
<peanutbutter7836>  i just tryed installing vhcs but the installer script says "If specified by -literal_key, then the key length must be equal to the chosen cipher's key length of 56 bytes at /var/www/vhcs2/engine/setup/../vhcs2_common_code.pl line 1408" and exits how do i fix this
<[CoN] bLuE> I got a thinkpad and want to enable the Fn-Keys... but after restarting, /dev/nvram isn't set chmod 0666 and mknod is not aktivated. so my question: where can i add the loading cmd's to activate at startup?
<via`hiptop> sup
<via`hiptop> anybody know of games similar to cube for linux?
<raphink> via`hiptop: hmm cube works in linux ;)
<via`hiptop> i kno
<via`hiptop> but its kinda like doom
<via`hiptop> i like cs .  its a lil slower pace
<raphink> via`hiptop: if you understand french, have a look at http://jeuxlibres.net/
* raphink is gone. bye
<via`hiptop> i dont but i will anyways lol
<[CoN] bLuE> Neu
<sword-> ok so it rebooted again...actually client died
<sword-> cant you just use nvidia drivers w/ xfree86
<sword-> and not xorg?
<`cheerwine> ?
<`cheerwine> que esta su problemo?
<sword-> si
<sword-> the problem is
<sword-> my x client randomly reboots when running video
<`cheerwine> playing video?
<`cheerwine> like movies and stuff
<sword-> yes
<sword-> a movie in mplayer
<`cheerwine> hrmmm, did you try reinstalling the x client?
<sword-> oh i had an interesting error
<`cheerwine> or, upgrading th e x client?
<sword-> i tried upgrading it
<sword-> ill show you the msg one sec
<sword-> Preconfiguring packages ...
<sword-> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:
<sword->  EOF after field name `'
<sword-> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<sword-> root@ubuntu:/home/sword#
<sword-> but i havent upgraded, ill do it in a moment
<mianik> how do i xorgconfig in ubuntu?
<mianik> kubuntu*
<sword-> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<maxi_> hello!
<`cheerwine> what's up!
<sword-> which reminds me
<sword-> look at this `cheerwine
<`cheerwine> sup
* `cheerwine slap
<sword-> root@ubuntu:/home/sword# dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sword-> dpkg-query: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:
<sword->  EOF after field name `'
<sword-> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is not installed
<sword-> root@ubuntu:/home/sword#
* `cheerwine is a great soft refreshing beverage
<`cheerwine> that's weird
<`cheerwine> where are you getting your dpkg from?
<`cheerwine> you might want to try, synaptic.  I use it for most stuff.
<`cheerwine> or just apt-get
<sword-> yeah
<`cheerwine> cuz unless your repositories are screwed up you should be safe doing that
<sword-> correct
<sword-> ill chekc out my repositories again
<sword-> but they haven't been altered
<sword-> ran an apt-get update
<sword-> seems fine
<sword-> ok
<sword-> so i attempted to upgrade xserver-xorg
<sword-> and got this again
<sword-> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:
<sword->  EOF after field name `'
<sword-> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<sword-> root@ubuntu:/home/sword#
<sword-> 
<zorgluuu> sword-, /var/lib/dpkg/availablei slikely to be corrupted
<sword-> how do i fix that
<sword-> copy the available-old to avaiable?
<zorgluuu> sword-, that what i would do. but as a disclaimer it is dangerous
<zorgluuu> look at less /var/log/dpkg/available and see if you see anything weird
<vega-> hm, what is the "default" image viewer in kubuntu?
<vega-> or is there one..
<sword-> hmm
<sword-> /var/lib/dpkg/available is a binary file
<zorgluuu> it is ?
<zorgluuu> i looked mine, it is a ascii one
<sword-> im going to move available-old
<sword-> this is weird
<zorgluuu> containing .lsm stuff
<vega-> /var/lib/dpkg/available is ascii
<sword-> yeah it should be
<sword-> ok solved the problem
<zorgluuu> cool
<sword-> now i will see if i can solve this problem with X
<sword> okay i think i figured out the problem w/ mplayer causing the xclient to restart
<sword> how do i find out which version of xorg im using
<raphink> sword: dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<sword> what does this mean
<sword> root@ubuntu:/etc/privoxy# dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<sword> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<sword> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<sword> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<sword> ||/ Name              Version           Description
<sword> +++-=================-=================-==================================================
<sword> ii  xserver-xorg      6.8.2-77.1        the X.Org X server (dummy package)
<raphink> it means what it says
<raphink> that you have version 6.8.2
<raphink> Debian revision 77.1
<raphink> which is surprising if you're using kubuntu I'd say
<raphink> although I don't know ubuntu versions of xorg by heart
<sword> no i was wondering if there was any problems with it
<raphink> why ?
<Tombuntu> hey
<Tombuntu> im having problems with the distro build of tunderbird
<Tombuntu> thunder*
<raphink> ii  xserver-xorg                           6.8.2-77                               the X.Org X server (dummy package)
<Tombuntu> namely that it connects to gmail ssl pop but never asks for my pass, just lets the bar move
<raphink> this is what I have on a breezy box
<sword> raphink, one moment
<sword> restarting x client
<raphink> why would you use thunderbird in kde ?
<raphink> when we have kmail
<raphink> :s
* raphink still tries to understand why people use firefox/thunderbird in KDE
<raphink> it's so no integrated
<GazzaK> Now Playing: Uninvited by Alanis Morisette from City Of Angels (0:06/4:35)
<Tombuntu> how do you know im on kde
<Tombuntu> you didnt ctcp version me and see im on konversation
<raphink> Tombuntu: why would you ask on #kubuntu if you were on GNOME?
<Tombuntu> oh
<Tombuntu> damn im a ofol :(
<Tombuntu> fool*
<GazzaK> i'm on gnome raphink , well here I am
<Tombuntu> anyway i like thunderbird and already have a ton of mail in it, but i like it :)
<raphink> GazzaK: sorry for you :)
<GazzaK> at home i'm on kubuntu
<GazzaK> raphink, :p
<raphink> Tombuntu: did you even try kmail?
<Tombuntu> hey im a windows user switching from linux id like to get sound working properly and my screen resolution good before i make it so i can never go back
<Tombuntu> switching to linux*
<raphink> hmm
<Tombuntu> in other words i thought linux was about freedom not about SOFTWARE LOCKS IMPLEMENTED BY BEING DEPENDANT UPON KMAIL
<Tombuntu> take that
<raphink> did you try setting kmix with the proper pcm for the sound?
<raphink> of course Tombuntu :)
<Tombuntu> its not that sound doesnt work its that its quiet
<raphink> I'm just suggesting, since kmail is very integrated in KDE and most people don't have a look at it
<Tombuntu> and if i boost it all the way its quiet but sounds forced 9meaning crap)
<GazzaK> thats odd Tombuntu (nice nick btw)  at home I have no issues with sound
<raphink> KDE apps are about integration, shared libraries and common interfaces.
<raphink> it's made to all work together
<raphink> GazzaK: depends on the hardware
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<Tombuntu> GazzaK: sony vaio vgn-t250p
<Hobbsee_> hi raphink
* Hobbsee_ is mucking around with ndiswrapper
<raphink> hehe
* GazzaK feels sorry for Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee_> heh
<Hobbsee_> i think i killed it
<Tombuntu> im still working on getting a 1280x768 screen (its ok with 1024x768 and 1024x600 and i did the dpkg reconfig for xorg and even xorg.conf editing) working
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~/Desktop$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Hobbsee> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<Hobbsee> hmm...
<raphink> :(
<Tombuntu> o ya dvds dont work
<Tombuntu> i installed a hodgepodge of things to try though
<GazzaK> have you run through the wiki guide on restrictedformats?
<Tombuntu> whatever looked good under an adept search for dvd, for xine, for gstreamer
<Tombuntu> no i have not
<Tombuntu> link sir
<Hobbsee> ah yes...i found the solution to this a while aog...
<Hobbsee> you need 2 packages, one of which is libdvdread3
<raphink> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> hmm... restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Hobbsee> i think libdvdplay0 is the other
<Tombuntu> the only sad thing is i got mkvs working but theres no way to control the subtitles in kaffeine
<Tombuntu> and the other programs were hit and miss, i believe vlc hated it and xine just didnt really work
<voicu> Hi, how do I set up a network interface to have more than one IP address in kubuntu?
<_s3B4s_> hello, somebody have any problems with the resolution 115x864, becouse the X11 font going mad after i change my resolution, they are much bigger
<_s3B4s_> whats can be the problem
<_s3B4s_> ?
<raphink> 115x864 ? O_O
<Tombuntu> voicu: easiest way is to install webmin and do it through there (imo)
<_s3B4s_> 1152x864
<Tombuntu> but i am not a linux master i am merely a hack
<_s3B4s_> sorry:P
<voicu> ok, it's something, i'll try that
<_s3B4s_> raphink: do have any idea?
<raphink> voicu: you mean one card with two IPs ??
<voicu> raphink: yes
<voicu> one for the internet and one for the wan
<raphink> ah indeed there is no simple tool for that, except maybe webmin as Tombuntu said
<bleaked> is anyone here any good with dmix?
<raphink> huh?
<raphink> voicu: then two cards, with an IP each
<voicu> no, in windows you can have more than one ip
<voicu> with different netmasks and gateways
<raphink> same here voicu
<raphink> but I'm used to having more than one IP on different cards
<voicu> well... in windows it works
<raphink> sorry
<raphink> I'm used to having one IP for one card
<voicu> aha
<raphink> i'm a bit sleepy :(
<raphink> so I'd have two cards for two IPs
<raphink> in your case
<voicu> honestly I can't really comprehend how that works but it works :D
<raphink> eth0 for ethernet and something like ra0 for ex for wan
<voicu> oh, but the wan is my connection to the net
<raphink> you have one card for the wired network and one for the wireless right?
<voicu> it's just that this way the network traffic will be on another server other than the internet one
<_s3B4s_> no body knows?
<raphink> voicu: do you have kubuntu breezy or dapper?
<_s3B4s_> :(
<voicu> breezy
<raphink> voicu: huh?
<voicu> _s3B4s_: maybe the monitor isn't set up right
<raphink> what network traffic ?
<raphink> what do you mean?
<_s3B4s_> its only the fonts of x11
<raphink> _s3B4s_: well your resolution is not usual
<_s3B4s_> nothing else is wrong
<voicu> raphink: the ISP gave us 2 IPs, one for connecting inside the network and one that is a real ip for the internet
<raphink> inside what network voicu?
<Tombuntu> use webmin
<voicu> the wan
<Tombuntu> this does virtual eth0s
<Tombuntu> it will show up as eth0:1
<Tombuntu> or eth0:2
<Tombuntu> however you configure it
<voicu> i tried that eth0:1 stuff
<Tombuntu> it works in webmin damnit
<voicu> ok :)
<sword-> hmm
<sword-> had to use a different config for xorg
<sword-> that's cool
<voicu> is webmin-inted the module i need?
<voicu> *inetd
<raphink> I doubt so voicu
<voicu> what is LDAP?
<sword-> what does all this mean
<sword-> root@ubuntu:/home/sword# dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<sword-> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<sword-> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<sword-> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<sword-> ii  xserver-xorg      6.8.2-77.1        the X.Org X server (dummy package
<raphink> voicu: LDAP is a database, mostly used by windows
<raphink> there is a free implementation of it called openldap
<voicu> ok :P
<raphink> sword-: it means you created a root account on ubuntu, which is not usual and not recommended ;)
<raphink> apart from that
<raphink> it means you have xserver-xorg version 6.8.2-77.1 installed
<sword-> hehe
<raphink> on your system
<sword-> besides that
<sword-> i thought that there could possibly be some problems
<sword-> with my dpkg instal
<voicu> i can't find the network module
<sword-> just making sure raphink :)
<raphink> voicu: never used webmin, ask Tombuntu
<raphink> sword-: how did you install it?
<sword-> im trying to get this thing stable
<sword-> apt-get upgrade xserver-xorg
<voicu> Tombuntu, you here?
<raphink> no need to specify the package name for an upgrade
<raphink> it upgrades the whole system
<raphink> and that's fine
<raphink> 77.1 is the current revision for breezy
<raphink> as far as I can see
<sword-> alright cool
<raphink> just upgrading, too
<raphink> as it seems 77.1 was added not long ago
<sword-> aha
<raphink> probably a security fix
<sword-> just trying to figure out some stability problems
<sword-> brb
<sword-> hey one more question lol
<sword-> would you know the answer to this
<sword-> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=176657
<raphink> no I don't have the answer
<duckdown> Hey all.. If I'm doing a "cat * |grep string" and I find the string I'm looking for, how can I actually find out what file its inside?  That just displays the found lines
<raphink> duckdown: I'd use a grep -d recurse instead
<raphink> grep -d recurse "string" ./
<duckdown> Hmmm let me try, thanks man
<raphink> you'll get the same results (except it'll go inside directories, too)
<raphink> but it'll tell you the names of the files
<raphink> or just
<raphink> grep "string" ./*
<raphink> if you don't want the recursion
* raphink shakes his head to not fall asleep :s
<duckdown> Worked great
<duckdown> thanks man, that did it
<duckdown> :D
<raphink> you're welcome
<raphink> re Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi raphink
<Hobbsee> well that didnt work...
<raphink> what?
<raphink> ndis ?
<Hobbsee> raphink: yeah, that's teh one
<sword-> raphink, darn
<raphink> what??
<sword-> you dont know the answer to my question :)
<raphink> if there's one I don't know it
<raphink> I think few programs deal with their own sound settings
<sword-> yeah it could be driver dependant
<duckdown> Can I apt-get something like irssi without root on anoter ubuntu system?
<duckdown> or do i need to compile it myself
<visik7> duckdown: no u can't
<kosh> sudo apt-get install irssi
<maffiuss> hey
<ahmeni> duckdown: you can apt-get source irssi to pull the source in, but you'd have to build to work from your home directory
<ahmeni> build it*
<maku> witam
<sword-> how do you find out the version of kubuntu you're using?
<mnb> has someone experience with setting up dual-head in the xorg.conf ?
<mnb> keyword: Xinerama ? ;-)
<Fuzzy76> I've got _experience_ per se, but I never got it working. :p
<zorglu1> hehe
<mnb> lol
<ahmeni> sword-: /etc/issue
<sword-> k
<sword-> is dapper newer than badger?
<ahmeni> ja
<mnb> Ife using kubuntu for 2 Days ;-)
<ahmeni> breezy badger->dapper drake->edgy eft
<sword-> is it the most stable version? (dapper)
<ahmeni> no, it's still the "development" version for a little longer
<sword-> alright
<mnb> can someqone help me with setting up a dual Head in the xorg.conf ?
<ng_> kubuntu dapper is more stable than breezy...
<sword-> ng_, im going to recompile my kernel to help w/ stabilty
<sword-> it's just certain apps i need to be really stable
<GazzaK> is the next one gonna be felching foxbat?
<sword-> but i kinda push my system
<Fuzzy76> I'm doing my second attempt at Kubuntu as we speak. I could get links to work correctly in Firefox and Thunderbird the last time I tried. :(
<kosh> the odds of a kernel recompile making the system more stable is darn close to zero
<kosh> upgrading a kernel might make the system more stable if there are bugs fixed in that kernel that effect your system
<kosh> but just a simple recompile of the existing kernel is unlikely to help anything
<sword-> hmm
<sword-> wtf
<jack> can someone helpe me with kmail?
<jack> i have different emailadresses i kmail and it says when i try to send not from the defaul mail address
<jack> "The server responded: "5.7.0 {mp034} Sender address does not belong to logged in user""
<fabs> Hello everyone
<jack> hi
<fabs> hi jack
<fabs> just a quick question, is there any way to stop Adept to ask for kubuntu cd-rom everytim
<fabs> e I do an update?
<GazzaK> put  a # in on the sources.list entry
<fabs> oh, in which entry exactly?
<GazzaK> one mo
<fabs> kk, thanks
<fabs> prob I found it, deb cdrom Kubuntu
<GazzaK> thats the one
<GazzaK> put a # at the start of the line
<fabs> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger...
<GazzaK> so it is "# deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger.."
<fabs> cool, will it make the update slower?
<GazzaK> it will make it look only to the repositrys for updates, since the cdrom won't have updates, then no
<GazzaK> I don't think
<fabs> GazzaK: thanks, great help.
<GazzaK> no problems, glad I can help
<fabs> ;), bye for now
<NauSeuM> um. i am a bit new to kubuntu (and debian) but not that new to linux... i just put a soundblaster live card into an existing instal of kubuntu dapper.. but i can't seem to get alsa to see it
<NauSeuM> any pointers would be awesome
<jack> who is into kmail?
<noiesmo> NauSeuM, do lsmod | grep snd see if modules for sound are loaded
<NauSeuM> they are but still for the old soundcard (on board cmipci)
<NauSeuM> i modprobed the emu10k1 stuff, but i don't know how to associate it with alsa or to make it look for it on boot
<noiesmo> NauSeuM, when i run sound card  I disable the onboard card thru bios then when reboot the snd/card gets picked up
<kosh> NauSeuM: that is strange, you should have just put the card in and turned the box on
<NauSeuM> yeah
<sword> hmm
<sword> for some reason kde is giving me shit
<sword> i'm in gnome now
<kosh> NauSeuM: the modules for the emu10k1 are built into the system and they autoprobe
<NauSeuM> it might be because the onboard is still "turned on"
<NauSeuM> kosh: no autoprobe, actually
<noiesmo> NauSeuM, think its because you have 2 snd cards it doesnt know which to use
<NauSeuM> i had to load them
<kosh> NauSeuM: it should still load the emu10k1 stuff, however you might want to disable the onboard sound
<sword> how do you switch between desktops?
<sword> i typed startx in the command promp
<noiesmo>  when i run sound card  I disable the onboard card thru bios then when reboot the snd/card gets picked up
<sword> it automatically took me to gnome
<kosh> NauSeuM: this is a default kernel and install of ubuntu right?
<NauSeuM> upgraded dapper install
<kosh> NauSeuM: and not some ancient version?
<NauSeuM> 2.6.15-22-386
<kosh> hmm that just seems so weird for that not to just automatically work
<NauSeuM> yeah
<NauSeuM> maybe the cards are clashing
<noiesmo> NauSeuM, either unload all onboard related snd modules or reboot and change bios for onboard card
<NauSeuM> i'll try to figure out how to turn the onboard off
<jack> "The server responded: "5.7.0 {mp034} Sender address does not belong to logged in user""
<noiesmo> NauSeuM, normally BIOS
<NauSeuM> is kubuntu sposed to have only /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<jack> this i get when i try to use not my default email address in kmail
<kosh> sword: so what is not working about kde for you?
<NauSeuM> id that what would restart alsa?
<kosh> jack: it means that the server you just tried to connect to is not the right one for that email address you tried to use
<NauSeuM> s/id/is/
<kosh> jack: for instance you have email address foo@someserver.com and you just connect to some smpt.otherserver.com and tried to send with foo@someserver.com
<sword> kosh, well it has froze for some reason prior
<sword> and kubuntu upon booting up should go to kde
<sword> but now it doesnt
<sword> it goes to kdm
<sword> flickers
<sword> then i go to acommand prompt
<ahmeni> is it trying to load kdm and gdm?
<kosh> what version of kubuntu are you running? did you try and upgrade it?
<noiesmo> sword, sounds like your x is not right check /var/log/xorg.0.log
<sword> kdm is the preferred program
<sword> okay
<kosh> ahmeni: the system won't do that, one of the dms will set itself as default on install
<ahmeni> ooh, nice
<jack> kosh thank u but they are alle gmx.de mail adresses
<kosh> jack: hmm
<kosh> jack: have you considered an excorcism?
<jack> kosh i used mail.gmx.net and pop.gmx.net
<kosh> ahmeni: that is a normal debian thing, the actual dm use is a symlink somewhere, where kdm or gdm is installed it asks if you want it to be the default one and it will set itself to that symlink
<sword> nothing ackward noiesmo
<sword> im going to try to run kde again
<sword> but i dont know how to change my session as mentioned
<sword> because i run startx and it automatically goes to KDE
<wasp_ems> good morning
<kosh> sword: have you tried to upgrade kubuntu to something other then breezy?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> which is the man file to know how to edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<wasp_ems> when i try and write a cd or dvd it does not allow me to use files from the network..it says u can only select local files..any help?
<sword> kosh, no
<sword> it's still breezy
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<sword> should this alarm me
<sword> root@ubuntu:/home/sword# dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<sword> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<sword> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<sword> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<sword> ||/ Name            Version         Description
<sword> +++-===============-===============-==============================================
<sword> ii  xserver-xorg    6.8.2-77.1      the X.Org X server (dummy package)
<wasp_ems> anyone know how i can make k3b to be able to get files from the network and copy them?
<sword_> hmm
<sword_> i think i fixed the problem
<jack> anyone help?
<jack> this i get when i try to use not my default email address in kmail
<jack> "The server responded: "5.7.0 {mp034} Sender address does not belong to logged in user""
<raphink> sword-: how many people are you gonna ask about your xorg version?
<sword-> hehe
<sword-> i was having a little problem :)
<sword-> but i resolved it
<raphink> sword-: I told you your xorg version is very normal, there's nothing special about it
<raphink> good
<Fuzzy76> argh..... links from thunderbird still opens in konqueror here :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> everybody is downloading with torrent files.. somebody can give me an example?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i never found anything really to download using torrents.. :(
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1Kubuntu: anything.
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1Kubuntu: I've downloaded countless distro's with torrent. you can search for anything at thepiratebay.org
<Tallia1Kubuntu> to download fast*
<Fuzzy76> Does anyone here use Mozilla Thunderbird and Firefox in combination and got them to behave out-of-the-box in Kubuntu?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what do you use to download then?
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1Kubuntu: ktorrent
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1Kubuntu: torrent isn't always fast, in fact I've found it's hardly ever "fast", but I guess fast is a relative term too.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :P did you link firefox to ktorrent?
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1Kubuntu: I haven't. I use konqueror most of the time.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh really?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you use konqueror for EVERYTHING?
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1Kubuntu: pretty much.
<LeeJunFan> Tallia1Kubuntu: unless I find a site that won't play well with it, then I switch to konqueror. I also have IE on wine "just in case", sometimes my job depends on me being able to access a site which only works with IE.
<LeeJunFan> Disgusting as that is to me.
<LeeJunFan> switch to firefox I mean.
<reiki> last night I installed Kubuntu (flight 7) into a VM . I let it get the 184 updates. It was using a 2.6.15-21 kernel yet the headers available using adept were 2.6.15-22. Did I make a mistake somewhere?
<MasterEvilAce> i enabled universe and multiverse stuff in adept, and I can't find libxine-extracodecs, nor WINE.. some sites say it should be there
<MasterEvilAce> reiki: same for me
<reiki> MasterEvilAce, well... for me that means I can't install the vmware tools :)
<Fuzzy76> Anyone here know the name for the mail counterpart of x-www-browser?
<reiki> have to get ready to go to work...
<livingdaylight> Hi, is Opera better supported in KDE? i was told because of qt<something>
<Skrot> Better than what?
<livingdaylight> bettan than gnome
<livingdaylight> i hear that mplayer with gtk doesn't work in Opera or something like that, ring a bell?
<livingdaylight> Skrot: ?
<khaije> what does the '#' prefix, as opposed to the '##' prefix signify?
<Skrot> uhm, no, not really. But I've used Opera with mplayer support in KDE before
<Skrot> A couple of years ago though. I use konqueror now :)
<livingdaylight> i see, but the question regarding Opera working better in kde than gnome you don't know?
<khaije> with regard to channel names (clarification)
<Skrot> livingdaylight: I really doubt it
<Skrot> livingdaylight: I would assume functionality to be the same. As opera doesn't use any kde libs
<livingdaylight> something to do with Opera being compatible with qt rather than gtk?
<livingdaylight> gtk is gnome?
<Skrot> Well, yes
<Skrot> But Qt is Qt, not KDE
<Skrot> As long as you've got Qt installed it should be the same
<livingdaylight> would that be a package in repositories?
<Skrot> libqt3-mt
<Skrot> But you could also download opera static version
<livingdaylight> yea, got that
<Skrot> livingdaylight: have a look at the opera forums. as far as i remember, opera uses a netscape plugin to get mplayer functionality
<livingdaylight> Skrot: yes, thats what they say
<Skrot> Well, neither depends on KDE, or use KDE libraries in any way :)
<livingdaylight> ok, thx
<livingdaylight> do you know kdetv?
<Skrot> Never used it. Sounds like a program for watching television and I haven't got a TV-card :)
<livingdaylight> ok
<klerfayt> can I install kubuntu 6.06 flight 7 with kernel 686 and not 386?
<beverett> hello all, ummm i need some assistance!
<DjDarkman> hy ,i have a fat32 partition and it has a correct entry in fstab ,but kde-s mountpoint module always disables it and i have to re enable it every time i restart ,what shouls i so?
<DjDarkman> *do
<beverett> silly question to you all, but i have only been using linux for about 3 hours
<Samuli^> DjDarkman, use 'auto' as a option in fstab.
<beverett> why can't i enter administrator mode in the settings console?
<beverett> asks for a password which i enter, but doesn't actually allow me to change anything
<beverett> anyone? i'm really piss poor when it comes to linux, and would really appreciate a hand
<klerfayt> Why is konqueror smooth scrolling slower than firefox smooth scrolling?
<BlacKSacrificE> your all elitist arseholes
<kosh> klerfayt: it is? hmm I had not noticed that
<beverett> anyone going to help me with my admin mode problem?
<beverett> anyone?
<klerfayt> what is your problem with admin?
<kosh> klerfayt: on this box I have even tried firefox and konqueror side by side just now and can find no different in scrolling speed
<klerfayt> kosh: try fullscreen
<klerfayt> kosh: and use mouse scroll wheel
<klerfayt> kosh: not scrolling bar
<visik7> anyone able to compile vim7 from debian-experimental ?
<kosh> ah well fullscreen won't work very well for me, the page pretty much won't scroll if I make it full screen :)
<kosh> I have a quad head system full screen would be pretty darn big
<klerfayt> kosh:maximize window
<kosh> I can make it as large as a monitor and I just did that, I put konqueror on one monitor and firefox at another both at 1600x1200
<kosh> no scrolling different in speed and I was using the scroll wheel
<klerfayt> kosh: try slashdot.org
<klerfayt> kosh: or digg.com
<kosh> slashdot is the site I used since I know it is fairy long
<klerfayt> kosh: ok then maybe it's my hardware
<kosh> I am not getting any speed difference
<kosh> klerfayt: I am using ati cards with the free software 2d only drivers
<klerfayt> kosh: nvidia 3d drivers
<klerfayt> kosh: you know what's weird? I have noticed that "nv" performs better in 2d than "nvidia"
<kosh> my next cards will be nvidia
<klerfayt> kosh: except then I try to select large area of fails with mouse
<kosh> I want two 7900s so I can run quad head aiglx/xgl
<klerfayt> kosh: 2 cards is  a waste
<klerfayt> kosh: waste of energy
<kosh> klerfayt: you need two cards to run 4 monitors
<kosh> klerfayt: at least for high resolutions you do
<klerfayt> do I have to register to send personal messages?
<kosh> register with what?
<klerfayt> kosh: how you send personal messages? (in red)
<kosh> should just be /msg nick message
<klerfayt> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems
<kosh> ah I guess you do have to be registered then
<kosh> it is simple to do you get instrucitons when you connect to the server
<klerfayt> kosh: since I don't use irc that often then I think it's pointless
<kosh> ok
<kosh> there have been a lot of people spamming people though
<kosh> one of them keeps spamming about israel and has been blocked probably thousands of times but they keep using different computers etc
<klerfayt> kosh: I got problem  /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<klerfayt> kosh: what is "nickserv"?
<kosh> nickserv is the nickname service
<kosh> it is something like a bot for the entire server that handles that stuff
<klerfayt> kosh: what I have to type in there?
<klerfayt> kosh: leave it as it is? (nickserv)?
<kosh> yeah it needs to be in there
<klerfayt> kosh: or it has to be "freenode"?
<LathropWells> the first time isn't it   /nick yourname  then  /msg nickserv password yourpassword     ?
<klerfayt> kosh: nice
<kosh> it should just be /msg nickserv register password
<LathropWells> Ah, okay
<per> hello
<per> how do i make akode the default sound system instead of arts?
<kosh> per: akode will be used automaticlaly and it has some kind of connection to arts
<jorik> right, im feelin a bit stupid asking this but uhm ... how do you split the screen in konqi ? i searched all thru the menus ... did i miss it ? im not sure, but i think it exists, right ?
<per> kosh: well, i couldn't get mp3 to work, but then i switched from arts to akode in juk, and it can play mp3 now...
<kosh> hmm no idea on that
<kosh> I have not seen that issue before
<kosh> jorik: it is under the window menu
<per> i installed gstreamer-mad, -ugly and akode2-mpeg
<kosh> jorik: which is right next to help, however kubuntu may have disabled that menu, my system is different though I uninstalled the kubuntu kde modifications
<LathropWells> Has there been any mention of how canonical will make a business out of K/Ubuntu? Subscriptions for repositories?
<kosh> no idea on any of that
<LathropWells> Kinda spoiled by the six month revision cycle going to feel odd settling in to a single release (If i have it right.)
<Krazy-J> hi
<Krazy-J> anyone around?
<LathropWells> Anyone tried Mepis? What will they be adding to Kubuntu?
<Krazy-J> i just instaleld kubuntu, now it keeps on coming up that my WAP is out of range
<Krazy-J> ?
<Krazy-J> i just instaleld kubuntu, now it keeps on coming up that my Wireless Access Point is out of range
<iNiku> Krazy-J: does the wireless work at all?
<Krazy-J> Yep
<Krazy-J> Multi boot
<Krazy-J> and it works on windows
<Krazy-J> :(
<Hobbsee> Krazy-J: what does sudo iwlist wlan0 scan say?
<Hobbsee> does it show the network?
<Krazy-J> Yep
<Krazy-J> It does
<Krazy-J> But it then comes up with network out of range
<Hobbsee> odd.  what's "it"?
<klerfayt> in suse 10.0 it was possible to have video thumbnail (like in gnome) then installing kdemultimedia3-xine (or something like that); but kubuntu seems to not have it?
<Krazy-J> the sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Hobbsee> very odd.
<Krazy-J> in, "Interface eth0 - KWIFIManager"
<Krazy-J> when i click on scan for networks
<Krazy-J> it finds the network
<Krazy-J> but when i sellect it
<Krazy-J> it wont add it
<Hobbsee> Krazy-J: is that breezy or dapper?
<Hobbsee> kwifimanager has never worked.  well, if at all.
<Krazy-J> sorry, how would i find out, i'm only new to this :P
<Krazy-J> ?
<Hobbsee> Krazy-J: cat /etc/issue
<Krazy-J> lol
<Krazy-J> can someone help me pls :( ?
<Blissex> Krazy-J: more details on what your problem is and the context...
<Hobbsee> and what the output of "cat /etc/issue" in a konsole is...
<icke> :O , my USB HDD works plug n play with kubuntu :O
<nah> hello
<nah> I have a lil' question
<nah> can i setup adept to work with proxy on kubuntu 5.10 ?
<DrBair> nah: uh, yes. I believe its an apt setting
<nah> it's an http proxy
<DrBair> nah: I have the machine at work set to do it but I forgot how
<nah> and another one
<nah> with what can i split the internet from the kubuntu machine ?
<nah> cbq ? or what sqould I use ?
<nah> *should ?:)
<DrBair> nah: in the /etc/apt/apt.conf file, modify the proxy line like so: Acquire::http::Proxy "http://proxy.server.here:8080/";;
<DrBair> and what do you mean by split the internet? Simply share it?
<nah> yes, I want to share the internet on my laptop
<nah> I mean from my laptop
<nah> I have 2 nic cards
<Samuli^> is firestarter for kubuntu too, or is it just for gnome?
<Samuli^> with that it's really easy to share connection
<h3sp4wn> Samuli: You only need about 3 lines to just basically share a connection do you not think its a bit of an overkill ?
<nah> yes, but I graph. interface :)
<Samuli^> h3sp4wn, yeah. but it's easy and "nice"
<nah> on my laptop I have kubuntu without XFREE :)
<DrBair> nah: you would want iptables in any case... or a graphical frontend to it
<nah> yes, iptables should be fine
<nah> but the thing is that I don't know how to do it
<nah> with iptables I only know how to filter the interface
<nah> i donno how to make Nat or that kind of things
<mhterres> morning
<DrBair> nah: you're going to have to do whats called IP masquerading.  there should be something about it on the forums. If not, google knows all.
<DrBair> nah: but as for me, I need to get going to work. Later
<nah> oky thx 4 the help
<nah> :D
<h3sp4wn> nah: all you need to do if its just for one computer is add - post-up /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE to the end of the part about your network card in /etc/network/interfaces and remove the #from the #net/ipv4/ip_forward=1 in /etc/sysctl.conf if you are not bothered about running a dhcp server or caching dns server
<h3sp4wn> nah: presuming your ethernetcard is eth0
<h3sp4wn> nah: (Interface the interface to the internet is going out on)
<nah> thx h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> nah: If you want to test whether it works without rebooting just run sudo sysctl net/ipv4/ip_forward=1 && /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE - You will need to use a static ip on the machine behind and specify dns servers manually
<n3storm> uolas
<koroded> I booted dapper after doing a dist-upgrade from breezy, and there's no kde, it goes into X, but no kde
<GazzaK> goes into x - as in a login window?
<koroded> naw, just into X with an ugly background and one terminal window
<GazzaK> koroded, does it boot into anything
<koroded> nope
<apol> have you tried to run kdm as root?
<koroded> yep
<apol> and...?
<koroded> nothing
<apol> what's nothing? :S it has to tell you something...
<Chryseus> lhpuuh
<Chryseus> oop
<VincentMX> yo
<GazzaK> beep
<klerfayt> what else in addition to flash I need  to see videos in konqueror from www.youtube.com?
<Blissex> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Blissex> klerfayt: the codecs listed above.
<mwiggins> what repository is acroread in? ive got multiverse/universe/ in my sources.list but i dont see acroread in apt-cache search
<mwiggins> (running dapper)
<mwiggins> i have the acroread-debian-files package but not acroread-*
<visik7> mwiggins: check wiki.ubuntu.com/seveasPackages
<visik7> or something like that
<mwiggins> 'acroread' returns no results when i search on wiki.ubuntu.com
<DrBair> I'm getting question marks as the properties for a folder mounted with sshfs-fuse with my normal user. But it shows up OK with root. Any ideas?
<dbdkmezz> hey, I've got a problem (I think) with my groups file. my system crashed and some stuff in /etc got corrupted, user related stuff since I'd just added a user. sound and sudo don't work for any users (other than root). when I use sudo it says I'm not in the sudoers file and when I do the groups comman d it says "id: cannot find name for group ID 1000" any ideas?
<DrBair> have you run a fsck on the filesystem?
<dbdkmezz> yeah, it told me to when I was booting the first time after the crash
<DrBair> and the fsck ran without issue?
<dbdkmezz> no, I had to say yes to loads of changes
<DrBair> well, you can look in the lost+found to see if anything useful was picked up there
<dbdkmezz> good idea, thanks
<dbdkmezz> nice one, one of the files looks like a groups file :)
<dbdkmezz> thanks. gonna reboot into rescue mode (so I can get root permission) and try copying that over the current groups file :)
<Hirs> Hi
<Hirs> Has anyone problems with GTK applications on Breezy?
<Hirs> sometimes part of the fonts disappear
<Hirs> until i highlight them (when possible)
<DrBair> Hirs: sounds like a video card driver problem
<Hirs> I have tried various GTK engines..
<Hirs> DrBair, only with GTK apps?
<DrBair> hmm, guess that is kind of weird
<Hirs> DrBair I thought it has something to with fontconfig and gtk, but who knows..
<Hirs> btw, is there any package for breezy for the latest VLC(0.8.5)?
<evert_> hello all
<evert_> what's the command for reconfiguring your x server files ? because i f*cked up my x server (can't get in x any more)
<urashima> hi, i think it's written at the beginning of the xorg.conf. something like dpkg-...
<crimsun> evert_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<urashima> yes, like this
<evert_> ok thx , i'll try it out :)
<urashima> good luck :D
<davidhouse> i'm trying to install a package with adept. it says the status is BREAK (install). how can i find out what it breaks?
<GazzaK> Distro: Ubuntu 6.06 | Kernel: 2.6.15-22-386 | Processor: 598.06Mhz Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.80GHz | Mem [Free/Total] : 726MB/1011MB []  | Disk: Total: 27.00GB Free: 22.00GB 81% | Video: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [FireGL 9000]  (rev 01) 1680x1050 (24 bpp) | Net: Down: 153.06MB Up: 35.65MB
<visik7> davidhouse: apt-get is more verbose
<davidhouse> visik7: got it, thanks.
<uros> hi all. could someone recommend a good program for editing mp3 tags
<rysiek|pl> uros: amaroK? :)
<ccc_> uros: i tag a lot of mp3s... i use amarok
<evert> thx guys , your help was really helpfull .. because of you i'm back in linux :)
<uros> not really happy with amarok - seems time consuming (difficult to tag many files at once)
<TrueChaos99> He guys, Im trying to play a wmv file, and all im able to get is sound -- tryed mplayer, xine, and vlc, all with the same result.
<ccc_> tagging is a lot better in amarok 1.4 than 1.3.x
<TrueChaos99> any ideas?
<ccc_> everything is a lot better in 1.4, actually :)
<uros> ccc: how difficult is it to upgrade to 1.4 - just the gstreamer and amarok or would i have to go to dapper?
<ccc_> uros: here's breezy packages for 1.4 beta2: http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/1.4_for_Kubuntu_5.10
<evert> what's the most easy way to get wmv's played in dapper drake ? (and other restricted formats ?)
<uros> ccc: thnx
<ccc_> dunno about gstreamer though, i use xine.
<ccc_> uros: the new tagging features in 1.4 aren't very obvious though. but for example, it does iterative track number assignment via the playlist
<ccc_> which is really handy
<urashima> hi all, i have a strange problem with breezy :S. I have nearly 100 mb free on the home partition after booting. but since i log onto kde it goes slowly down until i have no free space. does anyone knows why it happens? a bug?
<tim> Everytime, I try to play a movie preview off the internet with Konqueror, it crashes.
<rysiek|pl> tim: use, the Fox, luke
<tim> what is that
<ahmeni|zzz> tim: which plugin are you using to watch the movie?
<Hirs> I use kmplayer plugin for embedded videos on konqueror, works fine...
<evert> hello how can i play avi's ?
<evert> i installed xine and w32 codecs
<Hirs> evert install xine-extracodecs
<Hirs> ot something similar
<evert> i don't find something like xine-extra codecs with adept ?
<evert> all repo's are enabled
<tim> gstreamer0.10-pitdll and libxine-extracodecs
<uros> ccc: the taging doesn't seem much better but i like the player :) (lastfm magically started working and it even plays 1 mp3 file, which 1.3.x didn't)
<evert> i really can't find the xine extracodecs ?
<hastesaver> evert, mplayer?
<evert> how can i install mplayer ?
<hastesaver> !mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<hastesaver> evert, although Xine should be able to play it as well...
<evert> i'll try the mplayer
<evert> i'm getting an error when installing the mplayer
<evert> Pakket mplayer is niet beschikbaar, hoewel er naar verwezen wordt door
<evert> een ander pakket. Mogelijk betekent dit dat het pakket ontbreekt,
<evert> verouderd is, of enkel beschikbaar is van een andere bron
<evert> E: Pakket mplayer heeft geen installeerbare kandidaat
<ccc_> uros: i tag a lot, and i've never used anything better (have tried loads of regular mp3-taggers). a matter of taste... or perhaps finding the features ;)
<hastesaver> evert, read that Mplayer-howto page again.. you need to choose the right package. (You're not using Dapper, right?)
<evert> i'm using dapper
<evert> but doing the sudo apt-get install mplayer gives an error
<hastesaver> evert, oh, strange. try mplayer-386 or mplayer-586 nevertheless
<evert> then he says that he can't find the package
<evert> strange things
<koroded> is there a half-decent and easy to use gui firewall app?
<hastesaver> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<koroded> firestarter, that's what I was trying to think of
<koroded> thanks
<hastesaver> evert, Have you enabled multiverse and universe?
<evert> I enabled all things possible in adept (it's in dapper)
<hastesaver> evert, paste your sources.list to pastebin
<evert> where can i find the sources list and where is the pastebin ?
<evert> sry i'm new to all this :)
<hastesaver> evert, oh, that's alright :)
<hastesaver> evert, sources.list is /etc/apt/sources.list
<hastesaver> evert, and for pastebin, read the topic
<koroded> (needed something boss-friendly)
<hastesaver> koroded, you could also try telling him/her that "Linux doesn't need a firewall" ;-)
<evert> this is my pastebin
<evert> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/719096
<hastesaver> evert, it appears that multiverse is not enabled...
<evert> how can i enable it then ?
<evert> :s
<hastesaver> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<koroded> hastesaver: :D
<evert> i added them all
<hastesaver> evert, so try getting the package mplayer again
<evert> ok
<evert> still the same error ,
<evert> and i still can't find the extra codecs for xine :s
<evert> is a 'full upgrade' nescessery ?
<hastesaver> evert, yes, go ahead, what's the trouble? It's always a good idea to upgrade whenever possible (you'll mainly get security updates)
<evert> i'll do it
<wasp_ems> i have put kasbar on my desktop but when i open a window it does not cover it..is there any way i can make windows cover it when maximised
<wasp_ems> ?
<tchize> Hi there
<tchize> Can someone tell me how to active password on kde when comp goes in suspend mode and activate auto wifi reconnect?
<tchize> if for an ibook sleep mode
<tchize> thanks
<hastesaver> tchize, isn't it your user password?
<tchize> hastesaver: i mean how to have kde request the user password when resuming from sleep
<tchize> currently if someone steal my comp he just have to open it to use it :)
<hastesaver> tchize, oh, I don't know... look in the screensaver options. Also, you can 'lock screen', but that isn't the same thing
<joscha_> you can switch it on in kpowersave configuration
<tchize> ok
<joscha_> i have in in german, so i can't tell you the exact menu-entrys
<tchize> joscha_ : sorry but where is kpowersave configuration? I don't see it in kde settings
<Dinofly> tchize: you have to install it first
<joscha_> its the powercoord-symbol in systray
<tchize> ha ok
<tchize> i take a look in adept so :)
<joscha_> (yes and you have to use powersaved/kpowersave)
<evert> i did the update , but i still can't look .avi's (i know i did it in suse)
<evert> and i can't find the xine-extracodec with apt
<hastesaver> evert, what happened when you tried to install mplayer agin?
<tchize> evert: i noticed with breezy badger that all required decoding libs get installed along with vlc :)
<evert> same error
<tchize> so i did install vls, and wow, kaffeine was working great :)
<evert> i'll try it
<hastesaver> evert, you can try that. Also, I think multiverse *still* isn't enabled on your system.
<tchize> vlc (sorry for my typo)
<evert> i need to show my sources.list again ?
<evert> *btw i'm very happy you are helping me :) otherwise i was looking my dvd's back again in windows :p
<tchize> for me on breezy, universe was good enough :) no need for mutliverse as far as i know to get lots of codecs
<tchize>  i was looking my dvd's back again in windows :p <-- You foolish :p
<evert> SO HAPPY it works with the VLC player :) :)
<evert> can i also see *.wmv's with that vlc thing ?
<evert> thanks for the help :)
<tchize> you can with kaffeine
<tchize> and kaffeine will use the vlc libs
<evert> ok
<evert> really thx
<evert> bad news for you , i've got another problem with my dapper :p
<evert> When I install nvidia drivers , i can't get in X any more (i folowed the wike , tryed more than one thing ....) then i have to set the nvidia back to 'nv' in the xorg.conf
<hastesaver> evert, um, it's better to ask Dapper problems in #ubuntu+1 (It may be something specific to Dapper)
<evert> no , i had the same problem with breezy
<wasp_ems> i have downloaded firefox 1.5..how do i install it?
<evert> it's not specific for dapper , and in suse it worked fine
<wasp_ems> i browse to the directory and what do i do then?
<hastesaver> !tell wasp_ems about firefox1.5
<kronoz> i'm trying to make a symlink from /home/kronoz/music to a mounted reiserfs harddrive, /media/hda6/kronoz/music, using the command ln -sf music /media/hda6/kronoz/music, is this correct? it isn't working
<wasp_ems> thanx
<hastesaver> wasp_ems, don't use the download method, read the link ubotu sent you
<kronoz> is there a k-app for symlinking?
<hastesaver> kronoz, "ln -s <file to be linked> <path at which you want the link>"
<hastesaver> kronoz, you probably just have to put a dot at the end :)
<DuDReNoV> Hey what made you guys choose KDE over gnome?
<DuDReNoV> And any of you guys looked in to open SUSE?
<kronoz> DuDReNoV: i have a dual boot suse 10.1 and kubuntu dapper 6.06 beta 2
<hastesaver> DuDReNoV, It's easier to do advanced things in KDE than in Gnome :)
<kronoz> i like ubuntu's gnome but not suse's
<DuDReNoV> Define: Advnaced
<DuDReNoV> Advanced like what?
<kronoz> kubuntu doesn't have all the kde helper apps though
<hastesaver> DuDReNoV, No, I mean I can tweak things better in KDE. I can, for example, specify that any window with Emacs in its title should always be maximised
<hastesaver> DuDReNoV, In Gnome, I have to first figure out the syntax of .Xresources (or .Xdefaults?) before I can do that
<DuDReNoV> emacs guy eh?
<kronoz> what is skim and what does it do?
<DuDReNoV> gnome seems more lightwaight but I love the catapult and I'm an emacs guy to so the window specific behaviours are helpful
<hastesaver> DuDReNoV, Just an example ;) Can you make your wallpaper be a slide-show in Gnome?
<hastesaver> I'm not enough of an advanced user to use Gnome ;-)
<DuDReNoV> hastesaver: At home I'm pretty much in emacs only
<DuDReNoV> Dont really deal with the guy
<DuDReNoV> As far as guy I dont thin k I need a lot of wistles and bells. It's jsut a theoretical question though. I like KDE but I think that I still need to experement with diferent distros and desktop envs
<Lynoure> gui, not guy?
<DuDReNoV> ya sorry
* Lynoure was wondering who was the guy that was being talked about :)
<DuDReNoV> Still have not had coffee so....... :)
<DuDReNoV> Any of you guys tryed this out: http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Lynoure> ..but I do like my guys also without that much bells and whistles =)
<DuDReNoV> I kind of wonna try it
<hastesaver> I always user either KDE or ratpoison :)
<DuDReNoV> what is ratpoison
<evert> I have got a little problem .. i can listen to mp3's with VLC player (installed it just for AVI's) but with amarok i can't play mp3's ?
<h3sp4wn> install libxine-extracodecs (on dapper maybe on breezy)
<DuDReNoV> http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/
<Uschebit> DuDReNoV: xgl sure ist eye-candy. You might want to visit #ubuntu-xgl.
<DuDReNoV> this thing will suck if it cripples emacs
<h3sp4wn> evert: You want to be using amarok-xine
<DuDReNoV> so this ratpoison is pretty much emacs os  eh?
<hastesaver> Uschebit, what is it then?
<hastesaver> DuDReNoV, no, ratpoison is nothing. It's pretty much just bare xinit, but you can run several GUI apps and switch between them, etc :)
<DuDReNoV> can you run gnome/kde aps in it?
<Uschebit> hastesaver: xgl is a 3d-accelerated desktop.
<hastesaver> DuDReNoV, yes. (But it's pretty much a joke, really)
<DuDReNoV> ahum
<evert> i'm using amarok , with xine as engine
<evert> and i can't find the xine extra codecs with adept
<DuDReNoV> http://www.nongnu.org/stumpwm/screenshot.html
<munzir> Hi, kwallet is not working properly in dapper I guess. File -> New wallet gives no response. I am missing something?
<DuDReNoV> this lokos cool
<DuDReNoV> looks
<h3sp4wn> evert: have you enabled multiverse ?
<evert> yes i have
<h3sp4wn> evert: try installing akode-mpeg (libxine-extracodecs is only in dapper)
<evert> i have dapper
<hastesaver> evert, are you *sure*? If it says "package mplayer not found", it probably means muitiverse is not enabled... pastebin your sources.list again
<evert> lib akode2-mpeg is already installe
<evert> d
<evert> i'll paste my sources.bin again
<ubuntu> hello everyone
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 3526 kB, Installed size: 7940 kB
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: mplayer as a name is not the package name
<hastesaver> thoreauputic, it is for dapper (at least, that's what the wiki says)
<thoreauputic> hastesaver: ah - OK :)
<munzir> !info ttf-kacst
<h3sp4wn> evert: You need libxineextracodecs from multiverse (for amarok)
<ubotu> ttf-kacst: (KACST free TrueType Arabic fonts), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.5-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 632 kB, Installed size: 1324 kB
<ubuntu> how do I sudo apt-get on KDE?
<munzir> !info ttf-arabeyes
<ubotu> ttf-arabeyes: (Arabeyes GPL TrueType Arabic fonts), section x11, is optional. Version: 1.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2370 kB, Installed size: 5336 kB
<evert> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/719220
<evert> strange ,  i just added some more repo's but they are gone ? ?
<munzir> vbgunz: sudo apt-get too
<Uschebit> vbgunz: What exactly do you mean?
<munzir> vbgunz: command lines  shouldn't differ whether kde or gnome
<vbgunz> I haven't tried apt-get..
<vbgunz> I see adept but I don't know how to use it or I am getting no hits
<munzir> Hi, kwallet is not working properly in dapper I guess. File -> New wallet gives no response. I am missing something?
<Uschebit> vbgunz: Usually you simply open a terminal ("konsole") and type ahead.
<vbgunz> Uschebit: how do I add repositories? I am trying to download kdevelop and kodos
<Uschebit> vbgunz: To add repositories, you edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<vbgunz> oh
<vbgunz> heh, that is old school
<vbgunz> ok
<Uschebit> vbgunz: After adding them, you run "apt-get update" and ich that finishes ok you type "apt-get install whateverthename"
<vbgunz> Uschebit: ok will let you know how it goes!
<Uschebit> vbgunz: Good luck!
<Uschebit> s/ich/if/
<vbgunz> Uschebit: one more thing. On ubuntu its easy to open a file with gedit doing this: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ... I try it with kate but kate don't open... is there a trick for kate?
<milian> afaik kate does not like sudo that much
<milian> use kwrite instead
<vbgunz> kwrite
<Uschebit> vbgunz: Sorry, I don't know. I'm one of those pesky vim-users...
<vbgunz> ok, will try
* vbgunz got to seriously give vim a go one day!
<h3sp4wn> does kate not even like kdesu ?
<milian> dunno
<vbgunz> I must be missing repositories... I can't find kdevelop and kodos cannot install as it is missing one dependency
<hastesaver> vbgunz, it's not a good idea to start GUI apps with sudo
<gringo> anybody knows a desklet-like app for google calendar?
<hastesaver> vbgunz, try gksu or kdesu or gksudo or ... (whichever applies)
<Uschebit> vbgunz: Or you might try a console-editor like joe, namo or pico.
<xwolf-> xchat and firefox are looking too dark, how do i lighten their background's color?
<vbgunz> I usually use Gnome. I decided to try out KDE because I think I am out growing Gnome. So far, for some reason, KDE is extremely fast compared to Gnome. I am beginning to like the options I think are missing in Gnome... heh, KDE seems good so far!
<Uschebit> nano, not namo, sorry
<vbgunz> gksu & gksudo seem to be missing on my installation. I am using the May 14th live cd. kdesu is available though...
<Uschebit> vbgunz: Rule of thumb: g*-utils aure for Gnome, k*-utils are for KDE
<vbgunz> Uschebit: ahh\
<vbgunz> man KDE has no tearing which is way cool
<thmas> How to display Kopete User Photos?
<xwolf-> where, exactly?
<Snake__> Anyone here running bon echo?
<Snake__> thmas: I think its something in "Identity" not really sure tho, im running .12 which is way diffrent from your version (.11)
<thmas> i am using dapper drake, how can i update kopete to .12?
<Snake__> thmas: youll need to complie it, give me a moment to link you
<Snake__> Please note its still in beta/testing stages, and .11 themes wont work with it
<thmas> okay
<Snake__> thmas: http://kopete.kde.org/releases.php
<Snake__> thmas: get the source for beta 2 (if you want the latest one) or get the package for dapper beta 1
<ciga> what's new in .12?
* Krazy-J is away (Reason: Auto IdleAway after two hours) since 4:55:55 am. KRaZY-J
<Snake__> ciga: check the release notes, a lot
<thmas> thanks Snake__
<wasp_ems> hastesaver: i have a problem and i cannot upgrade kde..can u help me?
<hastesaver> wasp_ems, not sure, but I'll try. And so will everyone else, just ask :)
<wasp_ems> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14079b this is what i get when i add the repo
<tchize> hi again, another problem
<wasp_ems> and try to upgrade
<tchize> i have sound in kde but not in amarok :(
<evert_> hello
<evert_> I installed the nvidia drivers , but again it failed , i couldn't get in x any more :(
<wasp_ems> hastesaver: what do u think?
<hastesaver> wasp_ems, did you try just continuing (ignoring that message)?
<wasp_ems> hastesaver: that is only what comes up..no upgrade takes place
<hastesaver> wasp_ems, is this upgrade or dist-upgrade ?
<wasp_ems> upgrade
<kronoz> !w32codec
<hastesaver> wasp_ems, try dist-upgrade then
<evert_> Is it possible to play wma's with amarok ?
<wasp_ems> hastesaver: the same problem
<hastesaver> wasp_ems, I don't know this very well, but what's the problem? It says it won't upgrade those packages just yet, that's all...
<wasp_ems> hastesaver: yes but shoud it not upgrade kde?
<hastesaver> wasp_ems, maybe you changed your sources.list and the new versions of those packages are no longer in the repos it sees
<wasp_ems> when i add the repo that is needed for kde that error comes up
<wasp_ems> anyway nevermind..can u help me at least in why kscd has no sound
<hastesaver> wasp_ems, do other apps have sound? (kaffeine/totem/mplayer/xine/vlc/xmms/whatever)
<evert_> is there a program for linu like 'win amp off' to shutdown your pc autoamticallay at an hour you wants ?
<wasp_ems> hastesaver: yes
<hastesaver> wasp_ems, oh, then I don't know... look in the kscd options, maybe the volume is turned down, something... :)
<wasp_ems> ok can u tell me where i can get xine from?
<hastesaver> wasp_ems, xine is in the repos.
<wasp_ems> i used to be able to find xine,wine etc in adept now i cannot..why is that..i just re installed kubuntu..are there any repos i need
<xwolf-> wasp_ems universe and multiverse
<wasp_ems> where can i get the multiverse repos
<hastesaver> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<menno> q
<wasp_ems> ok does anyone know how i can make k3b to be able to write from network resources...cause i get an error it can only use local files
<dergringo> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<wasp_ems> anyone?
<wasp_ems> anyone know how to use kasbar??
<evert_> back
<evert_> but i forgot to save the xorg.conf :D
<evert_> :P
<wasp_ems> anyone know how i can make windows go over kasbar?
<nico8481> hi
<Fri13> Hi! I get error installing grub on kubuntu install
<h3sp4wn> Fri13: Live / install or both ?
<evert> ok i'm back
<evert> it failed :(
<Fri13> h3sp4wn, i now downloaded install CD
<Fri13> and my install is almoust finished, only grub need to be installed.
<h3sp4wn> Fri13: But it still fails ?
<Fri13> But when im tryingin to install it to /dev/hdc2 what is /boot, it fails. It cant install itself to mbr either.
<Fri13> h3sp4wn, yes.
<nox-Hand> Hi
<Fri13> i have tryed to install it to /dev/hdc and every other partition but it fails.
<nox-Hand> I want Entrance login manager to start instead of KDM. How would I do this?
<nox-Hand> As Entrance needs an X server running, so I don't know how to add it to default runlevel..
<Fri13> and i tryed install LILO but it fails too
<h3sp4wn> Fri13: install it to fd0
<Fri13> fd0 is floppydrive?
<Fri13> I dont have any :-P
<xwolf-> think he meant hd0...
<Fri13> I dont wanna get it to MBR, it brakes whole system. My system cant boot from MBR after a while. Dont know why.
<Fri13> That's why i have that /boot partition what i have used every other distros.
<Fri13> Now on install i formated suse and it had lilo on /boot.
<Fri13> And only difference is that on suse my /boot was /dev/hdg2 and on kubuntu it is /dev/hdc2
<ltibor65> Hi guys! How can I set hungarian keyboard in kubuntu under Dapper?
<Fri13> I have checked that /boot really is /dev/hdc2 by going back to partition part of install. Do i need to restart whole install again?
<Fri13> ltibor65, on KDE or Gnome or other?
<ltibor65> KDE
<Fri13> ltibor65, go to kcontrol and from there language and region. There select right keyboard layout
<xwolf-> ltibor65 ever tried 'settings:/' on konqueror? remove the ' '
<h3sp4wn> Fri13: So your bios is set to boot off the 3rd drive ?
<Fri13> h3sp4wn, i have 2 drives and one DVD drive. hde is my second master and hdc is my first slave. I dont have any others anymore. I did have first master but it did broke down and i didnt change cables places.
<Fri13> so it will boot from second drive.
<Fri13> or was that really second master so 3rd :-P
<DaSkreech> Is there a way to grab a window and throw it onto the next desktop?
<h3sp4wn> Fri13: If the bios is modifying the drive to appear as the first you still need to install it to hd0
<Fri13> h3sp4wn, but why then dapper reconize it as hdc?
<Fri13> if i try that hd0 do i then install it to hd0,2 or hd0,1 ?
<h3sp4wn> Fri13: grub uses a different labelling scheme
<Fri13> it is my second partition.
<Fri13> h3sp4wn, so info what grub gives on that place is wrong?
<Fri13> like it says that i can install it with hdn,m or with /dev/hdX#
<h3sp4wn> Fri13: I have grub installed to hd0 (even though my drive that I am running off is hdb)
<Fri13> Ok, im going to try that... -->
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+F<num> does a selection for a desktop right?
<h3sp4wn> Fri13: Or just move the drive to be on hda (other cable)
<h3sp4wn> Fri13: It could be your bios attempting to swap the dvd and hardisk round (because its not in the normal configuration)
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: I'm working on ice1712/* fixes, hopefully will have something for you to test later this week.
<Fri13> h3sp4wn, dapper grub installer cant find any my hard-drives.
<Fri13> I tryed all /dev/ drives with letters and numbers from a-f 1-11 and (hd0-4,1-11)
<Fri13> I think that instlaler is badly broken because i cant even continue without installing grub or lilo. When i select that "Continue without bootloader".
<Fri13> And when im tryingin install LILO it just gives error that there was error.
<Fri13> Then i tryed to use console and it told that all drives are mounted to /extra (or what that was) and it's empty
<Fri13> Oh well... i'm going back to try installing kubuntu. Fourth time now..... why kubuntu cant use lilo and not that buggy grub :-/
<vbgunz> I would really like to give Kubuntu a shot. I am really enjoying it but cannot find an easy way to add repositories that will allow me to get kdevelop and kodos
<DaSkreech> Hmm?
<koroded> vbgunz: there's something called source-o-matic, have a look at that
<koroded> google it, first hit is the right one
<vbgunz> I am using the live cd and am trying to test kdevelop and kodos...
<EvilIdler> No problems getting kdevelop3 here
<DaSkreech> In universe
<EvilIdler> Just add universe and multiverse, then there's barely anything you can't get :)
<h3sp4wn> crimson: Thats good, Is there any plans for a low latency patched kernel - there is too many updates to it at the moment for me to bother applying them myself
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get windows3.1
<EvilIdler> DaSkreech: Is that shorthand for fdisking and removing all partitions? :)
<vbgunz> EvilIdler: how do I enable those? I looked into my source.list and uncommented everything but I still can't apt-get kdevelop3 or anything else :(
<h3sp4wn> Fri: Swap the ide cables over for the dvd drive and the harddrive
<h3sp4wn> Fri: Presuming the dvd is hda
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: are you using adept?
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: You can simply add the words universe and multiverse after the other words in sources.list
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: Looking at mine to give you a proper example
<DaSkreech> EvilIdler: Does that actually work?
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: First line with "deb http://<whatever>", after "main restricted" or whichever ones you have, simply add the two words
<EvilIdler> DaSkreech: I don't want to know :P
<vbgunz> ok will look at the source again
<EvilIdler> My line is "deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse"
<EvilIdler> I've also got breezy-updates, breezy-backports and breezy-security on separate lines, although I'm not sure how many are actually useful ;)
<EvilIdler> I've got a slight problem with CDs and DVDs automounting here myself. Whenever I stick a disc in, konqueror pops up. I want it to stop.
<EvilIdler> Plus the tray keeps closing on its own
<EvilIdler> Makes it awfully hard to just pop in a disc and start Xine when a crapload of windows might open over it :/
<diiiego> bonsuar
<EvilIdler> Setting "kcontrol->KDE Performance->Maximum number of instances to keep preloaded" to 0 used to fix the tray closing, but not anymore :/
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: not for dapper, no.
<ciruzzo> hi all
<ciruzzo> I have a hp deskjet 990 cxi printer but under ubuntu it doesnt work. who can help me to solve this problem?
<EvilIdler> Switching off the KDE media manager made no difference, either. Konqueror insists on opening a gigantic, blank window
<hugelmopf> ciruzzo: how did you try to install it and what didn't work?
<ciruzzo> hugelmopf, my printer is not listed. I'm using hp dekjet 990c drivers
<hugelmopf> ciruzzo: ...?
<ciruzzo> hugelmopf, when I try to print it seems to start printing but it doent start
<ciruzzo> paper remains blocked in the printer
<vbgunz> damn... I can get as far as being told the packages are found but will not be installed because of dependencies not being installed :(
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: What dependencies is it asking for?
<hugelmopf> ciruzzo: ah, ok. are you on breezy or dapper?
<ciruzzo> breezy
<vbgunz> kodos: kodos: Depends: python-qt3 but it is not installable
<vbgunz> kdevelop3 depends on 3 items
<nads> hi guys... can anyone please help me install a custom (Colemak) keyboard layout? I tried going through some tutorials but with no luck//
<diiiego> e
<diiiego> dove mi registro?
<ciruzzo> hugelmopf, im running with breezy
<vbgunz> EvilIdler: kodos depends on python-qt3
<ciruzzo> hugelmopf, ???
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: I just installed python-qt3 from my local repository
<nads> or at least does anyone know how i add a keyboard layout file to the Keyboard Layout manager?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> diiiego: muahahahah
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: Could it be your repository is a bit out of sync?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> diiiego: bigul, allora ti sei registrato
<Tallia1Kubuntu> diiiego: you have to register in the irc.freenode.net tab of konversation
<vbgunz> EvilIdler: I am using the dapper may 14th live cd. I would have gone to kubuntu+1 but it don't exist :(
<ciruzzo> Tallia1Kubuntu, tu mi sai aiutare???
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: Ah, Dapper. My nemesis :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ciruzzo: ??
<ciruzzo> sto sbattendo da mesi con sta stampante
<ciruzzo> nn mi stampa un cazz0p
<hugelmopf> ciruzzo: sorry, had to leave for a minute.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> che stampante ?
<ciruzzo> ho un hp deskjet 990 cxi
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: I tried Dapper the other day, but too many things just didn't work..Kubuntu based on 5.10 works fine here, although installation was still weird
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh, driver per linux?
<ciruzzo> e tra parentesi sto sotto gnome nn kde (pero se sai aiutarmi te ne sarei infinitamente grato)
<EvilIdler> Now, if I could get Konqueror to stop opening whenever I insert a disc, I'd be happy
<ciruzzo> Tallia1Kubuntu, il driver preciso per la mia nn c' in lista e sto usando quelli per la 990c
<Tallia1Kubuntu> perch non chiedi in ubuntu dove usano gnome e sono anche molto di pi?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> si, quelli precisi di rado li trovi
<ciruzzo> Tallia1Kubuntu, nn rispondono ne su quello inglese ne su quello italiano
<hugelmopf> ciruzzo: besides using system settings -- printers, you could also try the cups webinterface for installing/debugging: http://localhost:631
<vbgunz> EvilIdler: man I didn't like KDE when I first started out on Linux. Now though I think I seriously outgrew Gnome and am begging for options I seem to only find in KDE :P
<ciruzzo> Tallia1Kubuntu, che ha detto questo?
<diiiego> oi raga dove mi posso registrare??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: Didn't like KDE, either, but switching off fancy Mickey Mouse effects and finding an OK theme made it better :)
<diiiego> !register
<diiiego> eeeeeeeee
<vbgunz> plus kubuntu feels much faster than ubuntu. I would like to seriously try it out for a day
<hugelmopf> ciruzzo: but you have to follow /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian before you can actually use the webinterface.
<hugelmopf> ciruzzo: good luck with your printer, i have to leave.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !konqueror
<ubotu> from memory, konqueror is the default Web Browser, File Manager, FTP manager and Universal viewing manager for the K Desktop Environment. See http://konqueror.org
<vbgunz> will try source-o-matic
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: Well, Kubuntu packages are basically just the desktop on top of Ubuntu. Still sharing a common repository for everything non-KDE
<vbgunz> EvilIdler: if you mean I can get KDE apps on Gnome, I understand that. I am trying to use KDE seriously so I can really decide for myself if I really like it. So far, I love the speed and flexibility of KDE but am just having a problem with the repos :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<diiiego> !sound
* Tallia1Kubuntu saying to diego how to solve his sound problems
<diiiego> no nada
* Tallia1Kubuntu forgot a piece of verb :P
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: I had a long list of problems with Dapper, so it's Breezy for now
<Tallia1Kubuntu> diiiego: why do you have to repeat the question, since i already gave you the answer?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !oss
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tallia1Kubuntu
<vbgunz> EvilIdler: I've been on Gnome Dapper for a while now. It seems as good as it can get. this is my first honest try out on KDE
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: One thing that is a bit problematic is getting Gnome programs to look right on KDE - themes aren't loaded, leaving me with a miniscule font
<aseigo> vbgunz: the apt repositories? can you pastebin your sources.list file?
<fabs> hello everyone
<fabs> I need a little help, I need to download some files from my server via
<fabs> FTP, which is the best app for Kubuntu to do so
<nads> how do i add a program to be started automatically with kubuntu ?
<vbgunz> aseigo: I think I might have it now. I just created a source.list from source-o-matic
<xwolf-> nads try session manager.
<aseigo> EvilIdler: may need to run gnome-settings-daemon by hand (or in a login script)
<vbgunz> holy criznap I might have it :)
<nads> xwolf-:  where is it?
<aseigo> EvilIdler: gtk+ apps tend not to autostart the daemons they rely on
<EvilIdler> aseigo: Cheers, I'll inject that
<xwolf-> nads settings:/
<vbgunz> source-o-matic I believe did it for me :D
<xwolf-> nads then KDE Components
<EvilIdler> Hmm..K3B can't find writable media now :/
<aseigo> nads: open konqueror.. open the Go menu. select Autostart
<fabs> Any good FTP managers for Kubuntu,  guys?
<vbgunz> brb
<aseigo> nads: right click, new -> application ... or if the application you need supports session management (all good X apps do =) then just start it and when you log out it will be saved as part of your session
<aseigo> fabs: depends what you need .. konqi does a pretty nice job of ftp, but if you want something more powerful/complex try kbear
<fabs> aseigo: thanks a lot, just need some application that allows me to download some files from my webserver to my local machine via FTP
<nads> xwolf-: and in kde components where?
<xwolf-> nads Session Manager...
<nads> either kde resources or service manager....
<nads> those are the two options
<fabs> aseigo: trying kbear now, thanks a lot :)
<vbgunz> anyboyd here use kdevelop3? I just apt-get installed it then launched it from terminal but am getting this error: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/719455
<EvilIdler> Running just fine here
<vbgunz> :(
<Fri13> What is newest version of kubuntu, 5.10 or 6.06 ?
<vbgunz> Fri13: 5.10 is stable. 6.06 is beta to be released on June 1st
<Fri13> vbgunz, is there CD version of that beta?
<binReapr> hi there
<Fri13> because i downloded that DVD version what gets kernel panic everytime when im about to install it, live works fine. I donwloded that CD version and it's so outdated that i cant do anything about it.....
<vbgunz> Fri13: I just downloaded the iso from kubuntu downloads
<SlimG> does anyone know if i'm supposed to use amd64 or 386 iso to install kubuntu on a AMD Sempron 3000+ (laptop) ?
<vbgunz> Fri13: avoid the dvd if you can help it but not if you need the source to kubuntu (I believe)... you only need the iso files that fit on 700MB cd and you should be good
<binReapr> ok, if I want thunar in kubuntu, ot the entirexfce4 just thunar and to apply icon themet to it, what I have to download? besides thunar dependencies of course
<Fri13> SlimG, Sempron is 32bit so you need use i386
<fabs> guys, how can I install Konqi??
<binReapr> what manages themes in thunar?
<Fri13> fabo, install kdebase package.
<Fri13> fabo, kdebase has konqueror.
<DaSkreech> I thought he meant the drake :-)
<fabs> DaSkreech:  prob :) I need the FTP prog
<EvilIdler> Ugh. Anyone else have the problem that K3B increases the writing speed above what you choose?
<fabs> So, DaSkreech do you know how to install it?
<DaSkreech> fabs: Konqueror?
<DaSkreech> kubuntu-desktop?
<fabs> DaSkreech: oh right!! Doh silly me, I thought Konqi was the name of an FTP prog... :(
<fabs> DaSkreech: aseigo suggested Konqi for basic FTP stuff, I thought it meant a program called Konqi just for FTP...
<DaSkreech> Nope Konqueror is very good at FTP
<h3sp4wn> Not as good as ncftp
<fabs> Cool thanks
<fabs> h3sp4wn: is ncftp GUI based>
<h3sp4wn> no (but once the very few commands that it requires it is very quick to use)
<fabs> thanks.
<h3sp4wn> It has tab completion to avoid alot of typing as well - very worthwhile learning to use
<fabs> Will do, thanks a lot
<vbgunz> EvilIdler: I got kdevelop3 to work just fine... what I had to do was run the following 'kbuildsycoca' in terminal... voila, works :)
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: Ah, good :)
<Snake__> Riddell: Are you about?
<h3sp4wn> fabs: can you already do ftp from dos - cmd in windows ?
<fabs> h3sp4wn: uhm no really but trying it now
<Poker> hello....i cannot watch dvds with kubuntu....someone have had the same problem?
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: Wish I could like it, though - I still use a text editor with syntax highlighting and SCons scripts that I call in an xterm ;)
<h3sp4wn> fabs: the main commands you need are cd - change directory put - upload a file get download a file
<stevekl> Can you change it so Konqueror doesn't try to open a file if you click on it?
<stevekl> It's mega-annoying
<fabs> h3sp4wn: how do I log in?
<fabs> log in to my server I mean
<Riddell> Snake__: hi
<h3sp4wn> fabs: ncftp -u username server
* DaSkreech waves at Riddell
<Riddell> hi DaSkreech
* aseigo suggests trying konqi with two (or more) split panes in the window when doing things like ftp.. very kitsch
<Snake__> Riddell: How would I donate to the kubuntu project?? I see a link on the ubuntu homepage to donate to that, but I want it to go right to you guys
<vbgunz> EvilIdler: I don't use kdevelop3 at all. I figured I would try it out though... it doesn't seem to support Python the way I thought it would with intellisense, etc... I do like kate better I think :P
<fabs> h3sp4wn: what about just the pass without uname
<Snake__> stevekl: Open system settings: go to Mouse, set it to double click
<Riddell> Snake__: just put a note that it's for kubuntu and they'll try and make sure it goes to us
<h3sp4wn> fabs: After you put the username in it will ask for the password
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: I've been using a non-supported Gtk-based editor for a long time. It's a wonder if I can find it in the repository here, though :P
<Snake__> Riddell: Okay
<h3sp4wn> fabs: When you exit you can save it if you want
<Snake__> Riddell: thanks
<fabs> h3sp4wn: great help, will try it now :)
<kronoz> !trash
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kronoz
<Snake__> kronoz: ask a human :)
<kronoz> hmm. how do you create a trash icon the desktop?
<vbgunz> EvilIdler: I really dislike how KDE apps look like garbage on Gnome and vice versa...
<stevekl> Snake__: wow, awesome, thanks!
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: One moment, I
<Snake__> stevekl: yep :)
<kronoz> vbgunz, join the club ;)
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: I'll ask someone who might have a solution to that
<Snake__> kronoz: thats a good question. :)
<Poker> hello....i cannot watch dvds with kubuntu....someone have had the same problem?
<Snake__> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Snake__> Poker: ^^
<stevekl> erm how do I actually copy/move files in konqueror?
<Poker> ok
<Snake__> stevekl: drag+drop?
<Poker> tkanks
<Snake__> stevekl: cut + paste?
<Snake__> lol
<h3sp4wn> fabs: you can connect ncftp -u username -p password server also (if you want)
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: There's a qt-engine for Gtk+. It'll use your KDE theme in Gnome/Gtk+ applications, with some minor quirks
<stevekl> Snake__: well I mean, if I have two locations open in tabs, how do I copy files between them?
<stevekl> do I have to detatch one location?
<kronoz> cop and paste!
<Snake__> stevekl: no you can drag it onto the tab for a moment and it will select that tab
<stevekl> oh ok
<Snake__> stevekl: drag it onto the tab and hold it there for a second
<Snake__> Who asked about the trashcan?
<vbgunz> EvilIdler: I tried it. it does not look anything like how KDE apps look in KDE. here they look great. using that qt-engine is wack with a coat :P
<Snake__> kronoz: was it you?
<kronoz> yeah
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: Right, then we're stuck with using programs from just one world, or shades ;)
<vbgunz> :)
<Snake__> kronoz: right click the desktop, create new --> Link to url. Under file name type "Trashcan" (or bin or whatever) and for URL put "trash:/" (no quotes)
<Snake__> Should work
<vbgunz> I cannot find how to execute a python script in kdevelop3
<kronoz> thanks
<Snake__> kronoz: that work?
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: The screenshot here doesn't look so bad, though: http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=9714&file1=9714-1.jpg&file2=9714-2.png&file3=9714-3.jpg&name=GTK-QT+Theme+Engine
<DaSkreech> Hmm What if you made it programs:/
<DaSkreech> How many of those does Konqi support?
<Snake__> DaSkreech: that works too :)
<DaSkreech> camera:/
<Snake__> DaSkreech: a lot
<DaSkreech> Is there a handydandi list?
<Snake__> Not that im aware of :(
<Snake__> DaSkreech: my fav is smb:/
<GeneralZod> DaSkreech:There is a list, but I can't remember where :) Hang on ...
<DaSkreech> yay GeneralZod!
<Snake__> w00
<Snake__> Man I love linux. I havnt installed anything yet, its came with everything I needed.
<Snake__> I removed some programs to slim it some
<granda> does anybody probably has the netxmms sources? the server is not available for weeks
<vbgunz> EvilIdler: I am not too certain how gtk apps look on KDE but I know the other way around seems hopeless... I had several KDE apps that just didn't look good on Gnome at all no matter what I did...
<EvilIdler> vbgunz: Yeah, that direction is probably even worse
<kronoz> Snake_: yeh that works
<EvilIdler> I'm happy with KDE for now, despite my KDE desktop looking more like Windows than my Windows desktop, which actually looks like Mac OS X ;P
<h3sp4wn> vbgunz: If you find a theme that has versions for gtk2 and qt then you are ok
<klerfayt> do gtk applications under kde use 96 font dpi?
<Snake__> LOL EvilIdler !
<Snake__> Nice
<vbgunz> my biggest excitement so far about KDE is just three matters. 1.) it flys in comparison to Gnome. 2.) it has advanced options you'll probably never find in Gnome. 3.) for some frigging reason KDE seems to have some great ass apps
<vbgunz> I need a break...
<vbgunz> brb
<Snake__> vbgunz: imho gnomes apps are more stable tho
<GeneralZod> DaSkreech:Aha!
<GeneralZod> DaSkreech:Load up KinfoCenter, and look in the "Protocols" section.
<klerfayt> qtk-qt - does it set font dpi to 96 or use the dpi that kde uses?
<kronoz> i think gnome is used by distributors because it is a relativley blank canvas to build a desktop look, feel and app base to what they want to do, while they see this is harder with kde
<GeneralZod> kronoz:I'm not sure, as KDE is really hugely configurable.
<aseigo> kronoz: not really ...
<kronoz> a thing where you could right click an ogg file and convert it to mp3 would be useful, like the thing with images
<EvilIdler> Perhaps it's because it's TOO configurable
<aseigo> kronoz: the distros that use gnome by default have done so for (at the time of their decisions) largely political reasons
<EvilIdler> kronoz: Re-converting between lossy formats isn't recommended, though
<GeneralZod> kronoz:The fact that you can write proprietary apps against GTK is a plus for commercial distros.
<aseigo> EvilIdler: we asked distros that use kde about that at the OSDL DAM-1 meeting in december and they said it wasn't even an issue
<aseigo> GeneralZod: you can write proprietary apps against Qt as well ...
<h3sp4wn> You have to pay for qt then though
<GeneralZod> aseigo:Oops - I missed off the "without buying a license" bit :)
<kronoz> aseigo, but aren't there liscene problems?
<aseigo> GeneralZod: and i don't exactly see the commercial distros writing lots of proprietary apps .. isv's, yes they are coming
<EvilIdler> aseigo: I've generally got no issues with either desktop
<aseigo> GeneralZod: but they don't care about these things
<aseigo> GeneralZod: in fact, they tend not to target either desktop at all and just write in/with whatever the hell pleases them ;)
<EvilIdler> Roll on, wxUniversal :)
<GeneralZod> aseigo:Hehe :)
<kronoz> aseigo, do you think ISV's are coming to linux and will make KDE apps? would the portland project help them do that?
<aseigo> GeneralZod: it's also interesting that there are orders of magnitude more commercial Qt apps than gtk+_ apps
<aseigo> kronoz: that's the whole reason for project portland, yes
<GeneralZod> aseigo:That's what I was thinking - Opera being one of the stand-out examples.
<aseigo> kronoz: well, not so much to make kde apps, but to make apps that work with kde/gnome w/out targetting them directly
<aseigo> kronoz: which is what they tend to do
<GeneralZod> aseigo:In Opera's case, I imagine that having a very strong embedded offering from Qt was a major plus for them.
<aseigo> GeneralZod: indeed
<EvilIdler> GeneralZod: Both living practically next door now might have affected their decisions, too ;)
<h3sp4wn> Its obvious why there are more commercial qt apps - because its a cross platform toolkit they can use qt as a choice and then run the apps on windows linux and mac with very little changes
<aseigo> for each of the Big Distros that are GNOME supporters there's pretty obvious reasons for it, and none of them are technical and little to do with ISV support
<GeneralZod> EvilIdler:True :)
<aseigo> h3sp4wn: yep. that and it doesn't make the baby jesus cry when working with it every day
<GeneralZod> aseigo:Could you give a few comments about what these reasons are? If you're comfortable with doing so, that is :)
<aseigo> EvilIdler: heh.. you know that until recently they were in the same building with opera one floor above tt? =)
<aseigo> GeneralZod: sure .. it's not particularly private knowledge
<EvilIdler> aseigo: Yep, I live nearby :)
<GeneralZod> aseigo:I find the trend towards GNOME very odd, as KDE is much more solid and well-designed technically.
<aseigo> EvilIdler: oh? whereat?
<EvilIdler> aseigo: Well, sorta nearby. Same city, with a vieq of the fjord :)
<EvilIdler> View, even. Damn black keyboards.
<aseigo> red hat: picked gnome when Qt was licensed under QPLv1 and invested heavily in it. this resulted in a huge gtk+ investment for them and a lot of people on their staff being gtk+ only. never made much sense for them to change after that
<aseigo> EvilIdler: huh.. i was there in october or november...
<aseigo> EvilIdler: will be swinging aroudn again in june i thinkm
<kronoz> GeneralZod: one GNOME thing I find very annoying is Novell/SuSE's new preference, as there KDE Desktop was and is really good
<aseigo> novell: bought ximian and put miguel and nat (co-"founders" of gnome) in top management spots. so no surprise what decisions they've been pushing.
<EvilIdler> aseigo: Yeah, we've started importing summers here now..dunno where we exported the snow, though
<GeneralZod> kronoz:Yeah, lots of people are saying that SUSE is becoming a shadow of its former self under Novell, and I think quite a few of the SUSE "old guard" have left since the acquisition.
<GeneralZod> aseigo:Thanks for the insights :)
<aseigo> sun: figured they could step in an influence gnome as a project more easily by simply throwing money and people at it. which is true in a way since we have a far greater community-centered core
<aseigo> ubuntu: the guys mark hired to start things were mostly gnome people and it's what he knew primarily at the time
<EvilIdler> SuSE becoming SUSE was just one of many signs of the coming apocalypse!
<aseigo> lol
<EvilIdler> A kernel hacker I know leaving for RedHat was probably the first I noticed, though
* aseigo notes that with rex deiter on the FC board, stefan teleman continuing to spearhead the -very- active solaris kde community and kubuntu, things are pretty good for kde even on those OSes
<kronoz> mark.s's kde keynote looked like he was favoring kde though
<GeneralZod> The BSD's seem to be quite behind KDE, too - it's the default desktop for PC-BSD.
<aseigo> kronoz: i think it's a bit early to say favouring at this point
<aseigo> kronoz: but certainly supportive in a big way... he uses it himself which is cool ... and he's stepping up support for kubuntu within the canonical world... so... yeah, all very postiive
<aseigo> GeneralZod: that's because kde is the only desktop that really works well release after release on bsd
<aseigo> GeneralZod: thanks to us having a number of developers who use *bsd themselves
* aseigo notes that a strong community of contributors is the source of all goodness
<GeneralZod> Mark hinted that future hires might draw from the KDE pool, which was one of the most promising things, I think :)
<Johncro13> hello room.
<kronoz> hello johncro13
<GeneralZod> aseigo:Indeed.  I gather a certain chap called Linus has KDE leanings, too ;)
<Johncro13> I have an issue and have nowhere else to turn.
<kronoz> johncro13, just ask your question :)
<Johncro13> I don't know what I did.
<GeneralZod> johncro13:Shoot :)
<Johncro13> but when my comp boots into Grub, I can see two kernels.  19 and 22.
<Johncro13> When I select 22, I get no net access.
<Johncro13> I have a wireless card.
<GeneralZod> johncro13:Are you running Dapper?
<Johncro13> yep.
<EvilIdler> Hey, sounds like my Dapper problem. Solutions will help me, too :)
<Johncro13> all I need to know is where to go to get a solution.
<GeneralZod> 2.6.15-22 is fairly new, I think - bound to be some bugs to be worked out, yet :/
<Johncro13> I couldn't find a forum post about it.
<kronoz> johncro, which wireless card and what drivers?
<GeneralZod> Johncro13:What's your wireless card? Did you need to take special steps to get it working with the old kernel?
<Johncro13> um...
<GeneralZod> Johncro13:If you boot into 19, do you get net access (I'm assuming yes :))
<Johncro13> well, when I installed flight 6, it was recognized immediately.
<iNiku> which card?
<Johncro13> I think it's a D-link...
<Johncro13> I'm checking their site right now.
<iNiku> which model?
<GeneralZod> Johncro13:Is it USB, PCI or PCMCIA?
<iNiku> they have a bunch of different cards
<Johncro13> it's PCI.
<Johncro13> this is a desktop.
<iNiku> and some D-link card revisions with the same model number are based on different chipsets
<GeneralZod> Johncro13:I've been having trouble with my PCMCIA under 22 - I sometimes have to pop the thing in and out to get it to work :/
<kronoz> iNiku, mainly Ralink
<Johncro13> gimme a sec...
<iNiku> kronoz: older G630s were atheros
<iNiku> G650 is atheros bug G650+ is something else
<iNiku> ralink, I think
<GeneralZod> Johncro13:If you could post the output of "lspci" (without quotes) into a pastebin, that might help us out :)
<iNiku> G630 rev E is ralink, too
<iNiku> basically, it's a mess.
<Johncro13> Airplus Xtreme.
<Johncro13> DWL-G-520, I believe.
<iNiku> Johncro13: revision E or earlier?
<Johncro13> to do that, I'd need to run that command, copy, paste in text and save on my fat32 drive, then log in to windoze.
<Johncro13> it's earlier than E.
<iNiku> G520 pre-E is atheros (should be well supported by madwifi)
<iNiku> (going by the list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards?highlight=%28wireless%29)
<Johncro13> it's atheros, alright, but when I did lspci before, (I should have saved it.) I didn't see anything at all about madwifi.
<GeneralZod> Johncro13:Ok, that's an awkward problem :/
<iNiku> Johncro13: you wouldn't
<iNiku> lsmod should show a couple of ath_ modules loaded
<Johncro13> I thought not.
<DaSkreech> GeneralZod: man... now I'm going to be busy for the next few weeks trying these out
<GeneralZod> DaSkreech:Yep - kio_slaves rock my world =D
<EvilIdler> When installing Kubuntu (Breezy or Dapper), has anyone reported Grub thinking the root device is /dev/hdeX or similar, despite being on the first IDE chain?
<GeneralZod> DaSkreech:fish:// is probablt my favourite.
<Johncro13> I'm debating if it's easier to re-install flight 6, or to try and fix this myself.
<iNiku> Johncro13: does iwconfig show any wireless interfaces?
<Johncro13> nope.
<Johncro13> it;s in my devices manager.
<iNiku> um, but iwconfig doesn't show it?
<Johncro13> can you believe it?
<iNiku> not really.
<Johncro13> lol.
<iNiku> and you say you have no ath modules loaded? lsmod | grep ath shows nothing?
<Johncro13> I think I'm going to re-nstall from scratch and try to figure this out again.
<GeneralZod> Johncro13:Losing network connectivity is almost as frustrating as losing X :/
<Johncro13> I agree, General.
<EvilIdler> I can't live without either :/
<iNiku> losing wireless is especially frustrating when you're camped out on the couch with the laptop
<Johncro13> iNiku, I'm going home to re-install and see if I can't get back into the chat.  I'll try and be back in an hour or so.
<GeneralZod> Johncro13:I don't recall - did you say that if you booted back into 19, your wireless worked?
<Johncro13> General, yes.
<Johncro13> it did...until I tried getting my ATI card working.
<iNiku> well, I'm gonna go get some sleep but I'm sure someone else can help you out
<GeneralZod> Johncro13:Doh!
<Johncro13> mesa issue.
<GeneralZod> Johncro13:A re-install might be the path of least resistance after all, I guess :)
<GeneralZod> Johncro13:Just don't upgrade your kernel ;)
<raphink> hi there
<raphink> I'm going to ask for the help of you guys on translations for Dapper
<DaSkreech> GeneralZod: I thought you said it was smb:/ ?
<raphink> for the language-selector package
<raphink> this is what we have so far : http://pastebin.com/719595
<raphink> if any of you can add to it in their language
<raphink> that'd be more than appreciated
<GeneralZod> DaSkreech:No, that was a chap called "Snake_" :)
<EvilIdler> raphink: What's this selector? I can probably add another language
<DaSkreech> Ah I read too fast :)
<Snake__> Whats up?
<raphink> EvilIdler: please do
<GeneralZod> Snake__:A case of mistaken identity :)
<Snake__> np :)
<raphink> EvilIdler: if you can post me the translations in private or mail them to raphink@ubuntu.com
<EvilIdler> raphink: I'll mail a few lines of Norwegian, then. What is this for, anyway?
<DaSkreech> GeneralZod: Fish isn't that useful :-)
<raphink> EvilIdler: the program that allows to install more languages in the system
<GeneralZod> DaSkreech:It is if you're running sshd :) I use it all the time :p
<DaSkreech> GeneralZod: You can't run commands though
<GeneralZod> DaSkreech:True, but then, you can't have everything :)
<DaSkreech> You can with SSH :)
<DaSkreech> It's not at all fishy :-)
<GeneralZod> DaSkreech:Hehe
<EvilIdler> raphink: OK, sent
<raphink> thanks
<raphink> :)
<klerfayt> what's the best icon theme for kde?
<clutt> I downloaded the 5.10 dvd and booted it, but I don't see how to install it on the system..?
<GlassCasket> clutt, do you see a Kubuntu menu once you boot?
<clutt> ya
#kubuntu 2006-05-21
<GlassCasket> You should be able to type in 'install' or something.
<clutt> eh
<iNiku> clutt: you have to choose at boot time
<clutt> oh
<EvilIdler> Hmm..why is this Norwegian keymap lacking [ and ]  symbols?
<EvilIdler> Ah, there we go. It was supporting the 27th-29th letter of the alphabet, but KDE's keyboard layout was set to American
<kronoz> can anyone think of a command to use lame to covert all oggs in the $PWD to mp3?
<kronoz> odd question but would be very useful if anyone could
<clutt> btw what is the release date for 6.06? i thought i read somewhere it was june something
<kronoz> 1st june
<clutt> k
<EvilIdler> kronoz: If you know the drawbacks and yadda yadda, have you tried the package soundconverter?
<kronoz> EvilIdler: no
<kronoz> will look
<EvilIdler> kronoz: Or simply apt-get install mp32ogg
<kronoz> c or k in convertor?
<DaSkreech> k!!!!!!
<EvilIdler> kronoz: I did an apt-cache search, and mp32ogg seems closest to what you want.
<kronoz> ogg to mp3 not mp3 to ogg
<EvilIdler> kronoz: It might do both ways
<kronoz> it doesn't i checked
<kronoz> and i can't find 'sounderkovertor'
<EvilIdler> kronoz: soundconverter
<EvilIdler> kronoz: There's also a tool called 'ova'
<EvilIdler> kronoz: http://freshmeat.net/projects/ova/
<GeneralZod> Sleepy time for Zod - night all!
<taomaster> how do i find system updates 4 kubuntu?
<taomaster> and also the screensaver does not go on automatic
<kronoz> taomaster: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<kronoz> or use the adept gui
<aseigo> taomaster: there should be a little icon in the systray that pops whenever their are updates.. or you can run the Updater directly (it's in the kmenu in the System group iirc)
<aseigo> taomaster: as for screensaver, look in the control panels ... the screensaver panel has what you are probably looking for
<MasterEvilAce> are WINE and libxine-extracodecs not on the repositories at all for 6.06?
<klerfayt> enable universe and multiverse
<MasterEvilAce> i did
<klerfayt> well I have them in adept
<MasterEvilAce> hmmm
<klerfayt> mybe you forgot apt-get update?
<sgrover> I had the same problem until yesterday.  Then troy posted his sources.conf file...
<MasterEvilAce> oh
<joscha__> MasterEvilAce: they are not on all servers
<MasterEvilAce> oh ok wine is showing up now
<joscha__> don't now why.... it didn't work for me for the de.* server
<joscha__> i tried nl.* and it worked
<MasterEvilAce> extracodecs isn't appearing though
<sgrover> one sec, I'll post the sources file I have now.
<MasterEvilAce> cool, thanks
<sgrover> Here ya are MasterEvilAce - http://grover.open2space.com/files/sources.list
<sgrover> This gave me all the codecs I needed to play avi's/divx/xvid...  and even mplayer.
<MasterEvilAce> awesome, thanks sgrover
<sgrover> remember to backup your original file first
<sgrover> anyone get better resolution on an Intel 945 video card than the defaults?  My acer defaults to ONLY 1024x768.
<sgrover> I think I need the 915resolution driver, but not sure how to set that up right
<klerfayt> sgrover, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<taomaster> thanx 4 the info
<sgrover> that gives me "Package `xserver-org' is not installed and no info is available."
<sgrover> Do I need to exit X?  btw, I'm on dapper 6.06 (flight 7)
<klerfayt> sgrover, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sgrover> yep, did that... resulting in that message.. :(
<sgrover> but thanks for the errort.. :)
<sgrover> er... eFFort / suggestion
<sgrover> sorry klerfayt - I can't send private messages... not registered... (yet)
<klerfayt> does gtk-qt engine change font dpi or font size only?
<sgrover> can someone help me with video resolution?  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't change the max resolution... :(
<klerfayt> try ubuntu wiki
<klerfayt> what's your resolution?
<sgrover> it's maxing out at 1024x768.
<sgrover> I'm on an Acer TravelMate 4202, with the Intel 945 chipset
<sgrover> should be able to handle more than that.
<EvilIdler> klerfayt: Do you have details about your monitor's frequencies?
<crimsun> sgrover: try 915resolution
<EvilIdler> sgrover, even :P
<sgrover> I tried the 915resolution before reinstalling (repartitioned), but I musta messed up somehow...
<EvilIdler> sgrover: Have you at any point entered your monitor's min and max frequencies?
<crazy_penguin> Good night! // Jo ejt!
<reign> Hello, I'm having trouble with Nvidia GLX and a custom kernel. After compiling my kernel, rebooting,  and installing the nvidia kernel package everything works fine until I reboot. That's when X refuses to load with GLX enabled ... this is happening on two kubuntu machines running nvidia
<sgrover> Evilidler - sorry for delay.  Nope, haven't had to enter frequencies.  Have been able to find them online yet.
<ghostdog> is there and issue with vcdimager and k3b (cdrdao)?
<ghostdog> cannot burn a playable copy of vcd
<EvilIdler> sgrover: What's the monitor model? Should be a lot of numbers I can try on the back
<sgrover> It's a laptop - an Acer TravelMate 4202.
<sgrover> No details on monitor model on the box.. :(
<klerfayt> email to manufacturer
<klerfayt> try 60Hz
<xwolf-> is there a MacOS theme for kubuntu?
<EvilIdler> sgrover: Found a success story about that laptop
<sgrover> url? I've been looking myself..
<EvilIdler> sgrover: The 915resolution driver was loaded with settings "58 1280 800 32", and the control center should have "generic flat panel 1280x800" as an option
<sgrover> just finished reconfiguring 915resolution... oops.. will check this again...
<EvilIdler> sgrover: http://gaston.gmxhome.de/linux/acer_travelmate_4202.html
<sgrover> brb.. gonna restart x
<omeow> Hi.
<omeow> I'm trying to install Kubuntu Dapper. But whenever I select install, my computer will just stop doing anything at the "Uncompressing something, ok booting the kernel" part.
<omeow> If I select failsafe or the first option from the menu, the CD will install fine. However, I'd like to install, not run a live CD forever. What am I doing wrong?
<omeow> *CD will run fine, not install.
<Cerveza> ok, so I'm having a little trouble switching over from ubuntu to kubuntu.  I did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and rebooted, and when it started up it looked like kde worked, but when i do ps -e it shows gnome
<omeow> Well, I tried everything I could think of. It still won't boot the installation.
<omeow> It remains stuck at "Uncompressing Kernel... Ok, booting the kernel."
<omeow> *uncompressing Linux that is.
<klerfayt> is checksum ok?
<omeow> I think so. I'm going to check now.
<chowells> How does kdm find what window managers are installed to populate the session list? I want to add another manually
<Ahmuck> for some reason i thought the USPS had a ascii or cvs database that you could purchase that had all address in the US and zip+4
<sgrover> Thanks to those who helped.. I'm now at a resolution of 1280x800 (apparently the max for my box).
<EvilIdler> Woo!
<jeff_> hey guys
<jeff_> quanta keeps crashing on me
<jeff_> im using flight 7
<jeff_> any idea why?
<crimsun> chowells: they could be in /usr/share/xsessions/, for instance
<chowells> crimsun: yes. Added an extra desktop file but it doesn't appear in the list of sessions though
<crimsun> is the desktop file formatted correctly?
<chowells> think so, Just copied an existing one and changed the relevent details
<crimsun> where's the origin of the desktop file?
<chowells> just 'cp kde.desktop kde4.desktop' in /usr/share/xsessions
<EvilIdler> sgrover: Well, at least widescreen DVDs will look decent on that laptop, right?
<sgrover> it should.. :)
<crimsun> chowells: pastebin?
<chowells> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/719765
<crimsun> hmm, should refresh automatically. Have you restarted kdm?
<sgrover> k, next issue.  Is there any way to change the time a SMB connection will be kept alive, without needed credentials again?
<klerfayt> why is that then you log out of kde it doesn't restart X ?
<sgrover> I'm finding my connection closes after a few minute.
<imbrandon> klerfayt: becouse kdm is an xsession also
<sgrover> X controls the windows.  KDE is a desktop environment.  X and KDE serve different roles.
<reiki> installed Kubuntu flight 7. I let it do updates (184 of them) and then found it was using kernel version 2.6.15-21 while the headers available were 2.6.15-22.
<reiki> did I need to update repos to get 2.6.15-22?
<crimsun> reiki: apt-cache policy linux-image-386
<crimsun> err, sorry
<crimsun> apt-cache depends linux-image-386
<sgrover> reiki - I had the same issue yesterday.  Disappeared after a reboot.
<chowells> crimsun: ah sorted. kdm is too clever and only adds items to the menu if the target of the Exec line exists and is executable :)
<reiki> rebooting the VM now... I'll have a look
<crimsun> chowells: ah, bad perms?
<reiki> it stopped me from installing VMWare tools :)
<chowells> crimsun: It was just the fact that the target didn't exist
<chowells> crimsun: (yet)
* chowells goes off to build KDE 4
<reiki> loading Kubuntu in a VM with only 256MB takes a little while. But .... I should just wipe out my last remaining WinXP drive and install it onto there
<imbrandon> gl i've been working days at it ;)
<MasterEvilAce> linux support Dell inspiron TV-OUT?
<MasterEvilAce> can't find any options in GUI
<chowells> tried the keyboard button (if it has it) ?
<MasterEvilAce> hmm flashes on screen. maybe have to configure it
<MasterEvilAce> it'll be MONITOR 2, right?
<sgrover> new topic (and I feel stupid for this) - how do I change the icon size on the desktop?
<chowells> MasterEvilAce: not sure, maybe
<reiki> ok... well I got VMWAre tools installed... adept said there are 20 updates so I said ok. Tehn it said it couldn't update because of a problem with headers... that committing might break a package. Not real informative
<clutt> i have a fresh install of 5.10 breezy  and first thing i'm trying to do is install KDE 3.5.2 using this http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php, but i'm getting unmet dependencies error for packages "Depends: kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.5.2) but 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu2 is to be installed"
<clutt> anything i can do?
<HymnToLife> clutt> what command are you using ?
<clutt> apt-get -u install
<clutt> adept just bombs out with break notices so i switched to that. it happens on any upgradable package, kdelibs,  kdelibs-bin, etc
<HymnToLife> clutt> try just apt-get upgrade
<clutt> ya, that just gives a list of all 68 packages that have been kept back
<koroded> apt-get dist-upgrade then
<HymnToLife> dan
<Samuli^> clutt, huh. That seems like a really bad idea to me.
<HymnToLife> someone had the very ame problem just yesterday, we spent like 2 hours on it
<Samuli^> you're gonna break just about every depency by forcing 3.5.2 from elsewhere.
<koroded> kept back == run apt-get dist-upgrade  iirc
<koroded> hell, it worked for me
<HymnToLife> form apt-get upgrde did the trick
<HymnToLife> you could as well upgrate to dapper though, it has 3.5 builtin
<Samuli^> oh, nevermind. They're for made for breezy. Should've checked the link before saying anything.
<clutt> apt-get dist-upgrade shows those held back too
<clutt> Samuli^: it's not possible to have packages of different versions install?
<clutt> well dist-upgrade isn't doing anything.. how can I just upgrade to dapper?
<_marian_> people, how can I access from Kubuntu the Win partitions (NTFS)?
<HymnToLife> !tell _marian_ about ntfs
<HymnToLife> it will be read-only though
<HymnToLife> !tell clutt about upgrade
<_marian_> I see, now I have Kubuntu 5.1, is necessary to upgrade to 6.06?
<clutt> thx
<HymnToLife> _marian_> not really, Breezy works pretty fine here and Dapper is stil officially beta
<_marian_> Ok, thanks
<khaije1> can anyone reccomend a helpful mac osx channel?
<khaije1> i guess #macosx is the only one...
<davebgimp> I have an ubuntu server install that's giving me big problems with apache. I keep getting this error message whenever trying start, restart or reload apache2: (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<imbrandon> davebgimp: something else is running on post 80 looks like
<imbrandon> port*
<davebgimp> imbrandon: Yeah, but I can't seem to figure out what
<bimberi> davebgimp: see if 'sudo netstat -plunt' tells you
<clutt> so apt is from debian right? does apt allow you to have multiple versions of packages installed or do you always have only one version of any single package?
<Samuli^> well it allows multiple kernels :)
<davebgimp> bimberi: Thanks, but I see nothing using port 80. It's weird.
<clutt> heh how about libraries?
<bimberi> :/
<Samuli^> clutt, i don't think so.
<Samuli^> I guess there's ways to force that, but it's asking for trouble imo.-
<clutt> hmm can or is kde be installed with full debug enabled in kubuntu?
<HymnToLife> !debug
<ubotu> HymnToLife: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Samuli^> clutt, is your breezy up-to-date by the way?
<clutt> Samuli^: breezy is until i add the kde 3.5.2 repository, then there are 68 upgradeables (that wont upgrade)
<Samuli^> right.
<Samuli^> it's odd though.
<Samuli^> maybe you should just upgrade to dapper. It's great.
<clutt> ya i'm thinkin about it.. i haven't decide yet whether i want the dozens of gnome dependencies just to use the update-manager. i wanted to try kubuntu to get away from gnome heh
<lwizardl> hi
<Samuli^> clutt, I think you could update just by: sudo sed -e 's/breezy/dapper' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Samuli^> then apt-get update and dist-upgrade
<Samuli^> that's the way I've upgraded starting from hoary.
<Samuli^> !upgrade
<ubotu> well, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<clutt> oh, excellent
<Samuli^> clutt, read the breezyupdgradenotes though.
<vanRijn> hm
<vanRijn> any FAQ's on how to compile and install a custom kernel on ppc?
<vanRijn> re, aseigo  =:)
<HymnToLife> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<Phoenix92x> hi, Im running dapper drake with kernel version 2.6.15-22-386 on a Dell Latitude D610 with a Radeon X300 graphics card. I'm having a problem getting translucency to work correctly. Im using the latest fglrx driver, but when I enable translucency the display is...well...corrupted is the best word for it. Can anyone help me?
<vanRijn> HymnToLife: I know that info... what I wasn't sure of if that will do what is necessary for yaboot, etc., on powerpc
<mrfishhat> Hi, i was wondering if anyone knew why i cant edit my kmenu?
<mrfishhat> when i hit save
<mrfishhat> it goes from 1 to 100% instantly
<mrfishhat> and the changes arent made
<clutt> mrfishhat: happens here too. are you editing or adding/removing?
<mrfishhat> clutt: adding and removing
<clutt> mrfishhat: i managed to get an edit change to show up after running kbuildsycoca. might try that
<ingrato_> hi
<HymnToLife> !tell ingrato_ about hello
<ingrato_> why do I keep getting this error from the console when I run a GUI app? X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<awesometaylor> hey guys
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hello
<awesometaylor> is there a way i can rebuild the menus?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Rebuild what menus?
<awesometaylor> panel
<CheeseBurgerMan> The K Menu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> What is the 'panel menu'?
<awesometaylor> like, i have gnome and kde, and with alacarte deleted the kde programs cause i thought it would only change gnome
<awesometaylor> yeah, the k menu i meant
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah
<CheeseBurgerMan> run 'kmenuedit'
<awesometaylor> ok, thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP
<awesometaylor> i didnt think they would use the same menu
<CheeseBurgerMan> They don't, but KDE detected the Gnome apps,
<awesometaylor> yeah, but now k menu only shows gnome apps
<CheeseBurgerMan> Weird. I installed Gnome and they both show each other's apps.
<awesometaylor> it was like that for me, i didnt want that so i delete kde apps from gnome menu
<clutt> is it just me or is there no more Konqueror missing a Go menu?
<clutt> is it just me or is Konqueror missing a Go menu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> It doesn't have one, you're right.
<clutt> ?! anyone know how to add it lol
<bleaked> is there a quick way with dpkg to show the installed version number of an app?
<CheeseBurgerMan> dpkg -s <package>
<CheeseBurgerMan> It'll give a bit more, but the version number is in there. :P
<bleaked> CheeseBurgerMan. argh..yes, thank you.. for some reason i thought it would take long to search teh man page than ask here..so thank you
<CheeseBurgerMan> you're welcome
<nxv_> hi, i have touble with my time. when i adjust date time in the taskbar and check set date automatically it says it cant contact north-america.pool.ntp but i can ping it
<nxv_> my time is 4h wrong should i set my bios time to corret this big shift?
<nxv_> sudo ntpdate north-america.pool.ntp says the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<chowells> ntpd running?
<chowells> ps aux | grep ntpd
<wasp_ems> hi does anyone know how i can install a bootsplash screen?
<wasp_ems> ok does anyone know how i can compile a window decoration so i can install it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> wasp_ems: The same way you compile a program. (if you know how to do that)
<bleaked> nxv_. um..isn't it pool.ntp.org?
<nxv_> bleaked: just figured out that i had to deinstall ntp-server
<nxv_> thought a machine can get time from inet an serve it for the local network
<KDEfanboy> should yakuake be in dapper? some forum posts are saying so but i don't see it
<nxv_> what is yakuake?
<CheeseBurgerMan> nxv_: It's a quake-like console
<CheeseBurgerMan> KDEfanboy: There's a package for it in the repos.
<nxv_> a what? a terminal console in the style of quake??
<Snake__> KDEfanboy: it is in dapper, and breezy
<Snake__> nxv_: yes, its very nice, I use it now
<CheeseBurgerMan> nxv_: Yeah.
<nxv_> nice
<KDEfanboy> hmm what does your repository list look like?
<Snake__> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Snake__> that
<nxv_> i am waiting for xgl to be running on my ati 9000 mobility
<Snake__> nxv_: sounds like fun, im waiting for it to run on my 9600 pro :P
<Snake__> XGL = Very sketchy
<nxv_> thought only the 9000 has a bug and 9600 should work allready
<Snake__> I thought it would work already too
<Snake__> its diffrent for every system it seems
<Snake__> its quite a b1tch to get working too
<nxv_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159252
<nxv_> this thread help me to get it running without decorations
<nxv_> this was after several hours/days
<nxv_> i decided to leave it and try it again when it is stable, as i spent enough time into it
<nxv_> and left all the work i had to do behind
<nxv_> hope it is soon stable, as it is part of the final open suse release
<nxv_> some friends have it running on gentoo
<Phoenix92x> could anyone explain to me how this "dock application bar" thing works and why no matter which programs I open none of them go onto the dock?
<nxv_> so it shouldn't last so long for ubntu to get it up running
<Snake__> nxv_: I believe it will be stable in dapper+1
<Snake__> they say
<nxv_> is dapper already released?
<Snake__> Beta
<Snake__> release on june 1st
<nxv_> wasn't it issued for 4/06?
<Snake__> Yes, they delayed it
<Snake__> and its good they did
<Snake__> its very cleaned up and much better
<Snake__> nxv_: its starting to feel dapper :) (if thats a verb)
<nxv_> yeah i like ubuntu very much
<nxv_> only gentoo has more thinks running and more comfort
<nxv_> but all the compiling mad my fan drive me mad
<nxv_> and after loving debian before
<nxv_> ubuntu is just the better debian because of more frequent releases
<Snake__> Agreed, and I like the community more :)
<nxv_> some times i have problems because ubuntu is so easy to use
<nxv_> it is hard to get answers to more advanced problems
<Snake__> hehe
<Snake__> Trudat
<nxv_> whether your questions get just flushed away or no one else carred about it before
<nxv_> gentoo users are more into the details
<nxv_> but i see myself change too
<nxv_> i like the possibilities linux gives me
<nxv_> but often i just want something to run to use it instead of waisting time to set it up
<robotgeek> nxv_: lots of ways to do that.
<Snake__> heh
<bleaked> agreed..i'm a 2 year gentoo user gone kubuntu for that reason.
<robotgeek> nxv_: settings, back up your home directory
<robotgeek> nxv_: packages, dpkg --get-selections > packagelist.txt
<mutant3> ..
<nxv_> robotgeek: thx for the tip. did i aske for how to backup? sorry, wasn't my intention
<nxv_> bye for tonight
<CaBlGuY> anyone alive in here this evening??
<Snake__> Nope
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY: most definetly, no
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<CaBlGuY> wususp Snake__
<Snake__> nm u?
<Snake__> Just planning out this months workout
<CaBlGuY> just gettin back into Kubuntu, and I remebered that it's not reqignising(sp) my slave HDD. that's why I was booting to defualt seetings but... if I don't learn how to fix it, I won't never know how to fix it..  or help others.. :p
<Snake__> Why isnt it?
<CaBlGuY> dunno..  havn't got that far yet.. :op
<Snake__> well is kubuntu still there?
<CaBlGuY> yea, im loggin in and everything..
<CaBlGuY> *logged
<CaBlGuY> got the desktop goin and everything..
<Snake__> ah weird....
<CaBlGuY> wurd..
<CaBlGuY> I think it's a mount problem..  but I can't rember how to figure it out..
<CaBlGuY> somethin to do with goin into the command line and doin somethin I think..
<Snake__> !mount
<ubotu> mount is probably the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<CaBlGuY> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> methinks windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<fatejudger> I can't get kmplayer to play anything but simple mp3s through the "mplayer" output option
<fatejudger> no video or anything
<fatejudger> I have Xine installed too
<fatejudger> and it works great in Kaffeine
<fatejudger> but with this Konqueror plugin switch, I need to get it working in KMPlayer
<robotgeek> fatejudger: xine works great for me, mplayer doesn't
<fatejudger> I'm talking about kmplayer
<fatejudger> which as I understand it isn't the same as mplayer
<robotgeek> fatejudger: oh yeah, kmplayer can use xine engine, i think. lemme check
<fatejudger> robotgeek: I know it can, but it doesn't work for some reason
<robotgeek> okay, i don't wherei set the option, sorru
<robotgeek> sorry, err
<fatejudger> robotgeek: it can't load the player or something like that
<fatejudger> robotgeek: it's in the main options
<CaBlGuY> my bad, i got it. I just forgot where I mounted it to..  :p
<CaBlGuY> silly me..
* CaBlGuY smaks himself..  
<CaBlGuY> ok, now that I figured out my booboo, time fo bed..
<gil> i was wondering how to set a standby/suspend timer....?
<paulb> when trying to set up the debian package for VHCS i get the following error:http://pastebin.com/719966
<gil> how do i put computer on suspend mode in  X minutes from now
<KDEfanboy> which package has the X includes?
<robotgeek> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<KDEfanboy> should autoconf set AUTOCONF?
<george_> KDEfanboy: more info plz
<KDEfanboy> I'm trying to compile ktorrent from svn and even though autoconf is installed it says it's not found. the error line shows it's looking for $AUTOCONF but that is not set. i dunno if i need to source in an environment file from the autoconf package or set it manually
<george_> sudo apt-cache search auto conf| grep autoconf
<george_> also ktorrent is apt-get install'able
<george_> any reason why from src?
<george_> sudo apt-cache search autoconf| grep autoconf
<KDEfanboy> yes, it has more features and to patch it
<george_> you have build-essential insaled?
<george_> installed even
<george_> -l
<george_> :P
<KDEfanboy> no
<george_> good start
<george_> ;)
<kunjan> so anyone playing with xgl on nvidia?
<george_> yes and no ;)
<kunjan> if i use the kooraa live cd it works great
<george_> indeed
<kunjan> but cant get it to work myself
<george_> lspci
<george_> what is your card
<kunjan> the only difference being that the live cd is 32 bit while my system is running 64
<kunjan> nvidia geforce4 440 go
<george_> mwaaaaaaa
<KDEfanboy> NAH, SAME THING
<KDEfanboy> oops sry
<george_> 6 bit is a long time in comming sorry
<george_> KDEfanboy: ?
<kunjan> well GL runs fine
<kunjan> so i would guess 64 bit Xgl would be ok too ...
<kunjan> lol
<kunjan> i mean nvidia's drivers are fine on 64 bit
<KDEfanboy> sorry for caps. i installed the build-essentials but $AUTOCONF is still unset
<george_> KDEfanboy: sudo apt-cache search autoconf| grep autoconf
<george_> should give:
<george_> autoconf - automatic configure script builder
<george_> autoconf-doc - automatic configure script builder documentation
<george_> autoconf2.13 - automatic configure script builder (obsolete version)
<george_> autoconf-archive - The Autoconf Macro Archive
<george_> locate autoconf
<KDEfanboy> ya it does. i have the first one installed
<george_> =
<george_> /usr/share/gtk-doc/html/ximian-connector/ximian-connector-autoconfig.html
<george_> /usr/share/evolution-exchange/2.6/glade/exchange-autoconfig-wizard.glade
<george_> /usr/share/firefox/defaults/autoconfig
<george_> /usr/share/firefox/defaults/autoconfig/prefcalls.js
<george_> /usr/share/firefox/defaults/autoconfig/platform.js
<george_> /usr/include/linux/autoconf.h
<george_> /usr/lib/firefox/components/autoconfig.xpt
<george_> /usr/lib/firefox/components/libautoconfig.so
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<george_>  /usr/include/linux/autoconf.h --- maby
* george_ was kicked off #kubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<martynda> hi, can someone help me figure out why my centrino laptop is running at only 600mhz when it's capable of 1.6ghz under full power/load?
<apokryphos> george_: please use a pastebin for large pastes.
<george_> okee sorry
<george_> ;)
<KDEfanboy> :P
<george_> martynda: cause i guess it will tell you what its running at NOW
<george_> and not what its capable of
<martynda> yea... but it's using up 99% cpu cycles, shoudlnt it increase automatically?
<robotgeek> hey apokryphos
<apokryphos> heyhey
<george_> martynda: how/what are you using to read this
<george_> ?
<martynda> george_: /proc/cpuinfo
<george_> k
<Mattchewie> Man, soo apparenlty me and kubuntu.....we aren't friends lol
<martynda> and then top/gkrellm tell me the proc is under 99% load while im running a cpu intensive script
<george_> compaq?
<Mattchewie> I try to use a niffty mount -t smbfs and it tells me no!, and there is no mount.smbfs........
<martynda> dell inspiron 6000
<martynda> im actually beginning to get absolutely furious that all this time my cpu ran at only 600mhz, granted kubuntu still ran great, but wtf....
<robotgeek> martynda: xubuntu is great for slower cpus
<george_> indeed
<martynda> it's a 1.6 ghz centrino! it's a year old lol
<george_> and roxfiler is my fav (alltime)
<robotgeek> martynda: oo.
<martynda> i want to know why it's not running at that speed when it's supposed to be
<robotgeek> martynda: cpu stepping?
<Mattchewie> souds like ti to me
<martynda> yeah... but isn't the idea to step up when needed, especially under full use?
<chowells> no, different governors do different things
<martynda> im running a script to manipulate a very large txt file, to be honest, some more cpu cycles would be nice
<martynda> how do you edit the governors?
* robotgeek hides
<martynda> uhh... this is not good... i think my year long love affair with linux might have just ended
<Mattchewie> martynda, just google about cpu governors and you should find what you need
<chowells> martynda: have you checked for BIOS settings for what speed the CPU should run at?
<martynda> hmm good idea
<martynda> let me try that
<martynda> although this is weird
<chowells> not sure if OSs can override that
<martynda> 1600000 1333000 1067000 800000
<chowells> all of the laptops I've had have settings for it in the BIOS
<martynda> it's running below the available frequencies
<martynda> i'll check out the bios, thanks
<chowells> kubuntu dapper drake uses powernowd to control CPU speed
<chowells> in theory it should increase speed as load increases
<martynda> i'm running breezy
<chowells> running powernowd -d -vvvvv should tell you what it's doing
<martynda> can't really afford to run beta software on my only computer
<martynda> brb
<chowells> I'm not sure what breezy uses, possibly the same
<KDEfanboy> how do you ignore (not install) dependencies when installing a package? i thought apt-get -m might do it, but nope
<eqisow> hello all
<Mattchewie> if I could just get breezy to 3.5.2, I will be good
<Mattchewie> that kde 3.5.2
<Mattchewie> *thats
<chowells> KDEfanboy: dpkg --ignore-depends i guess
<eqisow> Mattchewie
<eqisow> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<eqisow> KDE 3.5.2 in breezy
<eqisow> though dapper works great for me /shrug
<george_> i'm using dapper and ktorrent with no issues
<eqisow> has anybody had any success opening .daa files in Linux?
<george_> .daa = ?
<eqisow> or getting powerISO (the only app I know of that reads them) working in wine
<eqisow> err, .daa is like a compressed ISO file
<george_> windowz stuff?
<eqisow> http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=DAA
<eqisow> sorta, yeah
* george_ has no love for windowz -- http:scii.nl
* george_ has no love for windowz -- http://scii.nl
<Mattchewie> hrm, see this is what i don't get, I put in the repository through adept, fetched updates and then did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and...still no 3.5.2
<martynda> oook... i guess a reboot did it
<martynda> because now it works just fine
<Mattchewie> adept shows me that there are 3.5.2 packages but when I select them, it says it will break things :/
<eqisow> it's not really windows, so much as it is one particular windows app
<eqisow> what does it say it will break?
<Mattchewie> one sec, pulling it back up
* george_ has no love for windowz -- at all - apzz and all
<eqisow> btw, you might want to try these repositories instead
<george_> sorry linux facist
<eqisow> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest breezy main
<eqisow> deb-src http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest breezy main
<eqisow> same GPG key as the others
<eqisow> shrug, something I downloaded as a torrent. nothing I can do about the format
<Mattchewie> ok, for example, the kdebase-kio-plugins, says there is a 3.5.2 canidate version, I select upgrade, the it just says BREAK(upgrade)
<eqisow> and linux facist or not, not being able to read a format is a big problem. never had it before
<KDEfanboy> hmm
<robotgeek> Mattchewie: what does the terminal say?
<johnny3d> crimsun, hello.  any news the bug?
<Mattchewie> hrm, what apt command would I run to get said info?
<Mattchewie> <- apt newbie
<eqisow> sudo apt-get update
<eqisow> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<eqisow> btw, when you get KDE 3.5 running, I recomend amarok 1.4 as well :)
<robotgeek> Mattchewie: no "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<george_> eqisow: Please see also: doc/mkisofs-2.01/README.compression
<robotgeek> eqisow: he needs to dist-upgrade :)
<eqisow> dist-upgrade just for KDE?
<george_> eqisow: http://www.linux4all.de/livecd/barebone/customization-1.1.htm
<robotgeek> yeah. dist-upgrade is just a "smart" upgrade
<Mattchewie> hrm, well when I just run the upgrade I get a list of kde stuff that says its "been kpt back"
<Mattchewie> *been kept back"
<eqisow> thanks george
<robotgeek> Mattchewie: please dist-upgrade
<george_> some advice if you [ctel]  + cp -a iso/isolinux isoz/ cp -a iso/b* isoz/ Write co
<george_> some advice if you [ctrl]  + cp -a iso/isolinux isoz/ cp -a iso/b* isoz/ Write co
<george_> even
<george_> #1. Create a compressed copy from the iso folder:
<Mattchewie> bahh same deal,
<george_> [05:20]  * george_ has no love for windowz -- at all - apzz and all
<george_> oeps
<george_> sorry
<george_> fuk
<george_> damn i think i will go to bed
<george_> its 6am
<george_> :P
<Mattchewie> ....I get "the following packages have been kept back <list "O" kde packages">
<robotgeek> Mattchewie: kde-config --version
<Mattchewie> and then "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 68 not upgraded"
<Mattchewie> kde: 3.4.3
<Mattchewie> qt: 3.3.4
<Mattchewie> and kde-config: 1.0
<robotgeek> Mattchewie: kk, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<wasp_ems> hi..in order to play movies do i need any other codec than w32 and totem player?
<eqisow> depends on the movie format wasp
<Mattchewie> Ok, tried that and it says that some packages could not be installed, I have requested an impossible situation or using unstable distro
<wasp_ems> it is mpg
<george_> wasp: apt-get remove --purge rorem
<george_> wasp: apt-get remove --purge totem
<george_> even
<eqisow> mpg should play without anything, I think
<wasp_ems> what does that do george?
<Mattchewie> I see, kmail and ksysguard as deps to the kubuntu desktop
<wasp_ems> it does but without sound
<Mattchewie> then I get E: Broken packages
<robotgeek> wasp_ems: why do you have totem installed on kubuntu?
<george_> wasp: i tend to get rid of all totem stuff
<robotgeek> Mattchewie: sudo apt-get install -f
<george_> as it alays causes issues
<wasp_ems> what should i use to play movies?
<robotgeek> wasp_ems: kaffeine-xine works very well, i think
<eqisow> KMplayer is good, so is caffeine, and VLC
<eqisow> I usually keep all 3
<george_> mplayer is my personal fav
<Mattchewie> oh man it hates me
<Mattchewie> lol
<george_> kmplayer - aslo sucks
<george_> also even
<eqisow> kmplayer uses mplayer as backend...
<george_> yeah
<eqisow> or it can, at any rate
<george_> but mplayer on its own is tight
<george_> imho
<eqisow> ooh, btw, you will want to be sure to get libdvdcss2 as ell. for DVD's :)
<Mattchewie> Same issues, the upgrade is stopping on kmail and ksysguard lol
<george_> but i use moplayer and mencoder a lot for cideo editing on linux ;)
<robotgeek> Mattchewie: weird.
<wasp_ems> xine does not have either sound
<Mattchewie> tell me about it robotgeek, I could of swore I checked out breezy a while back, noticed they had 3.5 packages and installed without issue
<Mattchewie> ...but for some reason, this go around is not working for me
<Mattchewie> lol
<robotgeek> wasp_ems: then maybe you don't have the codecs? "dpkg -i w32codecs | grep ii"
<wasp_ems> i do have the codecs just installed them..and i can see they are installed from adept
<robotgeek> Mattchewie: i am surprised that "sudo apt-get install -f" doesn't fix things. try "sudo apt-get clean" maybe?
<Mattchewie> then try the -f again after the clean?
<Mattchewie> bah....no dice!
<Mattchewie> I guess I could just install drapper but I was hoping I could just do this upgrade and have it wrap me in a "wow, upgrading is easy" warm blanket lol
<robotgeek> Mattchewie: i had no issues while upgrading from breezy to kde 3.5.2 to dapper
<george_> Mattchewie: take a look at -> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<george_> its worth a look
<robotgeek> but that was a long time ago :P
<Mattchewie> can a full upgrade be done totally via apt?
<george_> yar
<KDEfanboy> Mattchewie: i had a fresh breezy install that refused to 3.5.2 also
<george_> but i got segfault when doing that recently
<george_> so back up kid
<george_> ;)
<vbgunz> hello world
* robotgeek reminds people to file bugs :)
<Mattchewie> Yeah I cold of swore my inital 3.5 wasn't this hard lol
<vbgunz> how do I restart x? I tried sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start|restart but I don't get X back...
<eqisow> ctrl + alt + backspace
<vbgunz> I sudo killall kdm and that seems to kill it but I don't get it back
<eqisow> or, if you're at the command line, startx
<vbgunz> eqisow: that doesn't work... it takes me out of x but then I can't get back in
<robotgeek> vbgunz: why doesn't that work, check logs in /var/logs/Xorg.log with lines (EE)
<vbgunz> robotgeek: I am using the livecd... what am I looking for?
<vbgunz> eqisow: I will try startx next time hopefully it works
<robotgeek> vbgunz: X doesn't work on your live cd?
<eqisow> if you are using the live CD and X doesn't start, X is proibably not configured correctly
<eqisow> can you get into X at all on it?
<vbgunz> robotgeek: x works fine, but when I try to restart x with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace or sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart or sudo killall, etc x never comes back :(
<eqisow> sometimes it doens't recognize certain video cards / monitors
<eqisow> hmm..
<robotgeek> vbgunz: and this is only on the live cd?
<vbgunz> yeah, I am testing KDE and I really like it but don't know if I should install it yet
<robotgeek> vbgunz: go for it :)
<vbgunz> robotgeek: KDE is frigging nice... I underestimated the power of the geek engine huh :P
<vbgunz> right now, I am just trying to set up dual view through the KDe display manager but everytime I restart X I end up having to boot
<Mattchewie> holy crap stick I just went stupid
<Mattchewie> I didn't realise that some repositories require gpg keys :|
<vbgunz> i'll try startx ... hopefully that works... if I am not back in a few seconds I had to boot
<robotgeek> Mattchewie: hmm, we all assumed that you read the complete instructions :)
<Mattchewie> Well I mean I added it the key and everything from the offical release statement
<Mattchewie> but I did so thinking it was optional, though I had did it anyways
<robotgeek> no, all packages are signed.
<Mattchewie> Gah, gentoo has corrupted my soul, I apparently need to do a bit more reading :/
<robotgeek> Mattchewie: maybe try LFS?
<vbgunz> I think I know why x fails to come back... it is because I am trying to work with dual monitors. when I restored xorg.conf x would start... hmm
<Mattchewie> robotgeek, LFS?
<Mattchewie> I think I can get into kubuntu, its just a matter of familarizing myself with its tool set and its pkg managment
<vbgunz> whats katapult? I selected it and a logo has taken over the dead center of my screen... I see a slingshot and nothing else...
<regeya> vbgunz: start typing the name of a program...
<regeya> vbgunz: if you've ever seen the mac os x program quicksilver in action, katapult is (currently) a limited imitation...
<regeya> example:  let's say you want konsole to run.  hit meta-space, start typing 'kons' (without quotes of course) and once konsole comes up, hit enter.  et viola.
<vbgunz> I think it is broken in Dapper... the logo is stuck dead center and I don't know how to focus it
<samuli>  /me does apt-get katapult
<vbgunz> how do I meta-space?
<vbgunz> had to kill it
<vbgunz> is there a way to show hidden applications like kwallet and the menu editor?
<vbgunz> I mean in the menus
<regeya> vbgunz: alt-space, sorry.
<vbgunz> regeya: I'll try it again :)
<vbgunz> regeya: it ran this time, pretty cool
<KDEfanboy> why are they hidden?
<KDEfanboy> *how
<vbgunz> KDEfanboy: dunno... e.g. I want kwallet right now, I know I have it but the name isn't kwallet and it is not in the menus...
<KDEfanboy> i think that's kwalletmanager and kmenuedit right?
<vbgunz> I guess katapult doesn't know of them
<KDEfanboy> oh you're talking about katapult.. ok
<KDEfanboy> in that case, dunno either
<vbgunz> KDEfanboy: sorry, I was talking about the menus in the system also. I can't find kwalletmanager or kmenuedit in any of the menus either
<KDEfanboy> hmm
<vbgunz> robotgeek: what do you use for an IDE?
<nixternal> you can get to kwallet throught through::.. system settings > security & privacy
<nixternal> in there you can enable the kwallet subsystem and launch wallet manager
<vbgunz> man my only dread about moving over to KDE is my firefox settings and passwords to Konquerer and Thunderbird settings, email and filters to Kontact and my revelation passwords to kwallet... other than that I'd make the switch quick
<vbgunz> nixternal: yeah, that is where I found kwallet
<nixternal> hehe
<vbgunz> :)
<nixternal> i have 2 puters...one ub and one kub...so i can enjoy the best of both worlds
<nixternal> but if i had to choose...kde i think
<regeya> bravo.
<nixternal> i used slackware for a long time as well as suse...and to me...kubuntu pwnz em all
<regeya> vbgunz: you *could* use firefox, y'know...mainly you just miss out on having your web experience integrated into your desktop
<regeya> and if you're worried about the gtk theme, kubuntu has gtk-qt preinstalled
<lwizardl> anyone know of a way to search for motherboards with certain options? like # of usb, pci, agp, etc
<vbgunz> regeya: thats the thing, I love Konquerer and wish Firefox was like that :(
<crimsun> be careful with gtk2-engines-gtk-qt, though
<vbgunz> I am good with qt. it looks great
<regeya> oh.  well, nevermind. :-D  I use more than one platform and use firefox on 'em all.  no way will I go back to using a one-platform turd of a browser
<vbgunz> btw, ubuntu has gksudo, what is it for KDE?
<regeya> not that konq is a turd, it's great.
<crimsun> kdesu
<regeya> we won't talk about gnome's browser.
<vbgunz> kdesu thanks!
<regeya> crimsun: what issues have you had with gtk-qt
<vbgunz> well Windows has IE... heh
<crimsun> regeya: if you use a non-KDE environment, the ~/.gtkrc-2.0 that it creates will wreak havoc
<nixternal> ie sux
<nixternal> ;D
<regeya> and other than security issues IE isn't all that bad...the security issues are a biggie tho...
<nixternal> i actually installed ie7 on my moms puter...omg it is horrid
<regeya> I'm not talking about standards compliance, but the user experience
<regeya> ok ok
<regeya> I lied, it sucks
<vbgunz> :P
<regeya> I think I'm the only person on earth that's ever used safari and not liked it
<paulb_> sadly there is the few websites.
<vbgunz> anyone work with python and kate in here?
<regeya> yeah, I'm dissing the guys who beefed up khtml
<nixternal> i just got my python bible so i can start learning
<vbgunz> is there a way to quickly test a script in the terminal?
<regeya> crimsun: I don't think gtk-qt was intended for non-kde users but I concede the point :-)
<nixternal> i have been a sys admin forever...time to check out something new
<vbgunz> I am currently typing in: python testfile.py to get it to run... is there a quicker way to launch a script within the builtin terminal?
<vbgunz> nixternal: I think you will like Python if you like power and simplicity :)
<Hobbsee> vbgunz: ./nameofscript?
<crimsun> regeya: it shouldn't totally break non-KDE, though, which it does currently.
<Hobbsee> if you're in the right dir
<paulb_> anyone know how to get ie6 running in ubuntu? i hate it too but the MLS (multiple Listings Service) requires it. my dad sorta made me a bet that if i could get ie running he would switch.
<Hobbsee> !+wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility for running windows programs on linux.  Get the latest .deb from http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/ . This thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585 - has details for installation and setup using winetools. More info at http://www.winehq.org or for support go to #winehq.
<nixternal> so i have heard vbgunz...i am going to take a week straight and read
<regeya> nixternal: I know it's terribly trendy of me to point toward ruby, but, um, after using py for a while I ended up using ruby for my scripting needs...I can put up with 'end' better than I can forced spacing...depends on your preferences though.  if you try python, sort of like it but don't, that'd be my suggestion *after* python
<Hobbsee> paulb_: see the !wine factoid
<nixternal> thx regeya
<nixternal> i will look into it
<vbgunz> bash: ./test.py: Permission denied
<regeya> crimsun: I'll pick on the other camp:  selected gnome themes should work without wankery outside a gnome environment. ;-)
<nixternal> i have done the whole .net crap in the past....no more please
<nixternal> ;D
<ahmeni> vbgunz: chmod +x test.py
<vbgunz> ahmeni: thanks I know I can do that but was hoping sort of like F5 would send my script straight to the built in terminal
<crimsun> regeya: they do. I've never seen a gnome theme /prevent/ kde from starting.
<vbgunz> will look to see if I can make something happen
<regeya> crimsun: in all seriousness, I've never had .gtkrc-2.0 from kde prevent gnome from starting.
<paulb_> vbgunz: chmod to 755
<ahmeni> vbgunz: oh, you mean a command to make a script launch in your current konsole?
<paulb_> it must be execuitable
<crimsun> regeya: no, it prevents Xfce from starting.
<regeya> crimsun: oh.  well, that's xfce's problem.
* regeya winks
<vbgunz> ahmeni: I am using kate and it has a builtin terminal... the script I work on I would like to test in the builtin terminal... the way I do it now is: python test.py...
<regeya> doesn't that use xforms anyway?  *runs!*
<ahmeni> vbgunz: ahh, yeah.  that'd be awesome.  hrm.. maybe dcop can do it
<vbgunz> am checking to see if it can be done
<regeya> anyway, enough ot flamery from me...g'night all
<KDEfanboy> paulb_: this might be useful http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=469
<clovesmoker> !listchannels
<ahmeni> vbgunz: damn.  nothing in dcop to control the konsolepart or even get the filename. :\
<vbgunz> ahmeni: where is this dcop?
<ahmeni> vbgunz: launch kdcop to get the browser, or just dcop to call commands
<vbgunz> icalled dcop... well, I am thinking maybe there is a way to find out what the terminal name in kate is, then use an external tool to send commands to it... I am in #kate btw and no one answered me on it :(
<vbgunz> ahmeni: damn dcop is quite extensive huh
<KDEfanboy> how do you find which package to which a file belongs?
<lwizardl> what file system is best for 4gb+ files ?
<Hobbsee> KDEfanboy: i should know that...
<KDEfanboy> pop quiz :P
<Hobbsee> KDEfanboy: ping!    dpkg -S|--search <pattern> ...           find package(s) owning file(s)
<KDEfanboy> ah
<Bilford> is Ubuntu going to use KDE instead of Gnome as the default
<Bilford> is that where it's headed
<bimberi> now there's a question!
<bimberi> i'd say that'd be over a few dead bodies :)
<Bilford> lol
<Hobbsee> er....i dont think so...
<octan> ARRRR,,, how do i install the nvidia dirvers not using the crapy driver dappers repo provide,, the libGL is friking mesa.. and MESA suxz comapred to nividias libGL
<n3storm> uolas
<Hobbsee> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<octan> the developer that is responseble for the nvidia driver for (K)ubuntu . should be shot.. cos he cant do he job correctly. mesa is a free implemetion of libGL ,.. and isnt near as good as the nvidias
<octan> Hobbsee let me take a look
<octan> mythtv woundt work with libmesa.. games plays like 80 yeart old ppl walk
<octan> so on ans on & on :P
<Antartika> someone have xgl+compiz in kubuntu dapper?
<Hobbsee> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<vbgunz> anyone know how when I open a window on a certain desktop it remains there and does not bother me on the taskbar of another desktop?
<vbgunz> currently all windows opened in one desktop remains on the taskbar of another desktop... this sucks :(
<Antartika> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<octan> Hobbsee, i can only find howto for ati card..
<Hobbsee> er...
<octan> i got nvidia
<octan> http://pastebin.com/720131
<octan> thats why i need GL not GL-mesa
<Hobbsee> ah ok
* Hobbsee doesnt deal with video cards at all
<vbgunz> other than kdevelop3, is there another nice IDE out there?
<vbgunz> I am trying to browse adept but everything I search for there returns nothing meanwhile I sudo apt-get it without a problem :P
<caffei> anyone else's konqueror always opening Ark instead of just viewing the zip with the embedded view when left clicking?  (mime setting for x-zip is to open in the embedded view, but there's no service, and I'm not sure what it's supposed to be)
<caffei> I did this fine with old versions of KDE...
<caffei> I hope someone didn't just decide to obliterate the embedded zip view for some stupid (read: GNOME-like) reason.
<ahmeni> vbgunz: configure panel->taskbar->show windows from all desktops
<caffei> (latest dapper, btw, 3.5.2)
<Tombuntu> is there a way for me to upgrade my 5.10 breezy kubuntu to the latest dapper
<Hobbsee> !upgrade
<Hobbsee> !+upgrade
<ubotu> from memory, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<vbgunz> ahmeni: thank you very much, you saved me from grief :)
<Tombuntu> update-manager -d?
<Tombuntu> or go to command and do !+upgrade
<Tombuntu> why doesnt adept do it :(
<caffei> can anyone here confirm whether or not the embedded zip view works in konqueror on dapper with 3.5.2?
<ahmeni> vbgunz: np, what language are you looking for an IDE for?
<lwizardl> how do I mount a windows ntfs partition so I can copy my files over and the fdisk it
<vbgunz> python
<Tombuntu> wizard: get captiventfs
<vbgunz> I prefer something simple and not too fullblown
<Tombuntu> its the safest
<ahmeni> IDLE is pretty simple, eric's probably too big but it's worth a look
<ahmeni> and pida, but I've never used it
<vbgunz> I don't need visual studio or komodo. I prefer scite but it is limited. I love kate but it too has it's shortcomings...
<vbgunz> yeah, eric and pida are too big. i prefer a simple text editor with syntax highlighting and intellisense if possible
<caffei> can anyone here confirm whether or not the embedded zip view works in konqueror on dapper with 3.5.2?
<vbgunz> object viewer and docs embedded are good. the best I've ever come across is wingide but my god that thing is filled with bugs...
<Hobbsee> caffei: i cant seem to make it work
<caffei> Hobbsee, damn.  I hope it's a bug and not some maint decision, because I like that feature >_>
<octan> im trying to do this,, sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r` but it cant find any source why?
<Hobbsee> caffei: i suspect a bug, or upstream maintainer decision
<Hobbsee> i didnt see it discussed in a meeting or anything
<octan> E: dldn't find package linux-source-2.6.15-22-386
<caffei> Hobbsee, I doubt upstream would have removed it.  zip:/ still works.
<ahmeni> octan: linux-source doesn't have an arch, so the 386 will mess up your search
<caffei> more likely it's a maint decision, and if that's so, I'm dropping this dist. fast.
<vbgunz> I am new to adept... I suspect that when I open it and enter the name of a package within the search bar and hit enter, the package should come back... or something, or anything right? nothing returns...
<octan> ahmeni, so i just do sudo apt-get install linux-source then?
<ahmeni> octan: yeah
<octan> oki
<Hobbsee> caffei: let me check that...
<Hobbsee> caffei: there's nothing in the ubuntu/debian changelog about it...
<caffei> Hobbsee, aye, I already checked them
<Tombuntu> erm
<Tombuntu> in adept if i choose to install koffice
<Tombuntu> its like, 78k and doesnt bring anything with it
<Tombuntu> the libs and data are however already installed
<Hobbsee> Tombuntu: koffice is a metapackage...so that would be correct...
<Hobbsee> if you've already installed the data, it wouldnt try to download again
<Tombuntu> ok
<Tombuntu> that didnt take long
<octan> when i use synaptic and remove apps.. does it purge it too?
<Hobbsee> octan: er, not usually...
<Hobbsee> it's supposed to if you hit completely remove, i tihnk
<caffei> Hobbsee, someone in #kde just confirmed that it works in 3.5.2 on a non-ubuntu dist.  so it's most likely a kubuntu maint decision or a kubuntu bug...
<Hobbsee> hmmm okay
* Hobbsee wasnt aware of that
<_matt> hi everyone
<_matt> everyone looking forward to dapper
<Bilford> no
<Bilford> I already have it
<Bilford> oh, he left
<Bilford> Im going to try Kubuntu
<Bilford> fresh install
<omeow> I wanted to try that too, but I can't seem to get it to install.
<omeow> It remains stuck at "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel."
<Bilford> did you use the Dapper Live CD
<omeow> The DVD yeah.
<Bilford> whats the difference between DVD and CD
<Bilford> since CD is live and installable
<Bilford> CD is probably more of a Live demo, DVD probably has more apps
<Bilford> for Live
<omeow> No you don't understand. The DVD has a Live part and an installation part.
<omeow> You can run both.
<Bilford> you can do that with the CD
<omeow> I'll download the CD and have a check then.
<Bilford> with the CD, you run it Live, and then install from inside the Live session
<caffei> Hobbsee, fyi, kdeutils changelog for 4:3.5.1-0ubuntu2: "* Add kubuntu_09_hide_ark_part.diff, hide the mostly unused Ark part" >_>
<Hobbsee> caffei: ah, thanks.  i didnt see that
<omeow> But there's an option on the boot screen that says install.
<omeow> I tried the install icon inside the live session, but that doesn't work either, it stops responding after I select my language.
<Bilford> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<Bilford> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<omeow> Yeah, i'm downloading it now.
<Bilford> Dapper?
<omeow> Yes.
<Bilford> I dont see a DVD for Dapper
<omeow> http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<Bilford> no
<Bilford> Thats Breezy
<omeow> Why does it says dapper on the filename then?
<Bilford> oh
<Bilford> well, since you had a problem, maybe download from this link
<Bilford> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<omeow> Yeah, I am downloading the install CD now.
<Bilford> Text-mode install?
<Bilford> get the Desktop CD
<omeow> I tried text-mode install too, but then it would hang at the same stage.
<Bilford> the first one
<Bilford> ok
<omeow> I'll see what the CD does.
<Bilford> the Desktop CD one works good
<omeow> O
<omeow> err.. I mean I'll see.
<omeow> How do you know that the DVD doesn't work? Is this info posted somewhere? I tried looking on the forum, but there seems to be no mention of it.
<KDEfanboy> anyone know how to turn on the RECORD extension in X ?
<Bilford_> Ok, time to try fresh install of Dapper Kubuntu
<KDEfanboy> found it
<jrk> hi - can someone test behavior in kate when editing big document (100kB) and pressing cursor key or backspace - in my case it behaves little bit incorrectly after releasing key (it continues doing deleting, moving cursor, ...)
<jrk> almost same behavior as in http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103726
<omeow> Will Kubuntu automaticly detect that I have two harddrives, the first one with Windows on it, and the second one being empty? Does it need any additional configuration if I also want to boot a harddrive with windows on it?
<GazzaK> it will detect both hard drives as long as the machines BIOS sees them
<GazzaK> and you will need to install it as dual boot
<riri> Hi
<riri> i had a problem to install flight 7 and 6 (the same) when partionning the installation crash
<riri> i want to manual partitioning
<riri> so i can't install dapper from livecd
<GazzaK> omeow, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=5376502 for more info, it should apply to Kubuntu as well, mostly
<Skrot> Hi. Can I edit how "Document Title, Head 1, Head 2, Head 3" etc i supposed to look like in kword? E.g fontsize etc
<bilford> Ok, just did fresh install of Kubuntu
<bilford> looks good
<visik7> bilford: breezy or dapper ?
<bilford> dapper
<bilford> does Konversation have some way of adding most major serverss
<bilford> downloading a server list
<MrFaber> hi all
<klerfayt> hi
<MrFaber> I have problems with the blkid dev library in Dapper. I can't compile util-linux because it didn't find the lib while it is installed. What could be the problem?
<MrFaber> hi klerfayt
<klerfayt> why is that so if I use for background single color then liquidweather has big fat black borders?
<Kadran> hi i have hsf modem and need to make it run in kubuntu, any help?
<octan> why dont i have /etc/ld.so.conf ??
<alois> easyubuntu gives out rows of errors (just writes "error:") upon installing marked packages
<alois> not really debug-friendly
<Lynoure> alois: not an official part of ubuntu, either
<Lynoure> alois: It gives errors at least when installing flash, so makes sense to try without
<alois> I would like to make a suggestion: whenever it's refered to a third party non ubuntu-program/script in the wiki, mark this with a big fat warning sign.
<alois> okay
<alois> also with dma/hdparm -> errors
<alois> rest works
<elijah> hi
<alois> ok, something strange with nsplugin in konqueror now
<alois> nspluginviewer I mean
<alois> just crashes
<elijah> kubuntu is treated second-class citizen everywhere...
<alois> i followed exactly these steps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Flash#head-575ec66438f2b4ac7f734f739fd97a703425cb7c
<alois> firefox has flash now, but konqueror still not
<alois> and yes, I scanned for new plugins in konq
<alois> I seem to have two, maybe they confront with each other: 1: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so 2: /usr/lib/netscape/plugins-libc6/libflashplayer.so
<alois> are there hotkeys for acer aspire 3000? can't find them on wiki hotkeys
<klerfayt> I removed xchat from my system but it's still in the menu.
<Garg321el> well, it's just a symlink :)
<klerfayt> how do I update menu?
<klerfayt> (without logging out)
<Garg321el> i think there is a kmenu-editor..
<klerfayt> err
<klerfayt> why doesn't menu update itself? why I need to log out?
<Garg321el> right click on K menu button
<Garg321el> you don't
<Garg321el> because when you say "remove" not every programm removes everything
<Garg321el> lol http://ds.serving-sys.com/BurstingRes/Site-1418/Type-0/9E62D8E0-437B-444D-B434-FDB31709E465.jpg
<klerfayt> Is it possible to display date and time vertically then kicker is placed on the right or left side of the screen?
<Garg321el> acer aspire 3000 is a real bitch under linux :(
<visik7> Garg321el: almost all new acer are assholes with linux
<visik7> they change the acpi code
<visik7> and we need to recompile it
<Garg321el> visik7: damn :(
<klerfayt> is it intentional?
<klerfayt> why the do it?
<visik7> dunno if for linux
<visik7> but yes it change it intentionally
<klerfayt> how they change the acpi code?
<klerfayt> like "break it" ?
<klerfayt> I got mitac and it doesn't have available info about my lcd screen for xorg
<visik7> they change the dsdt code
<visik7> putting it out of specifics
<visik7> dunno why
<visik7> ask to acer not to me
<klerfayt> they got something to hide?
<klerfayt> how do I know if I got correct acpi code?
<visik7> acpi works ?
<klerfayt> well I haven't tested suspend on ubuntu but freq. scaling works
<LeeJunFan> klerfayt: suspend to ram doesn't work for me with dapper, but vanillla home-compiled kern is fine.
<klerfayt> ok I got this message in dmesg "ACPI: Looking for DSDT ... not found!" - is it serious?
<r0xz> My CRT screen doesn't start anymore. Is there a way i can configure kubuntu for an old 1024 resolution screen without terminating the already running programmes?
<LeeJunFan> klerfayt: have you read the ACPI how-to? http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/ACPI-HOWTO/index.html
<roniez> heheh u can use like freenx :P
<roniez> but then it will just open new "windows" and not use the already existing one.
<r0xz> anyone with tips?
<augustk> hello all
<visik7> klerfayt: no
<visik7> is ok
<visik7> if buttons and other things works
<Al-Daja> hi
<Al-Daja> i want to install windows in this pc, what you advise  partition on the disc or a new disc?
<OlliK> Al-Daja: if you can do it, a new disk would be a good idea
<OlliK> Al-Daja: but partitioning is not problem if you just have space for it
<Al-Daja> OlliK, how can i do a partiton disk with kubuntu
<OlliK> Al-Daja: but remember, Windows cannot read ext3 partitions so you should have one FAT32 partition if you want to share files between linux and windows
<Al-Daja> OlliK,  any idea?
<OlliK> Al-Daja: I have WindowsXP, which has 25GB partition, then Linux with 20GB partition and a shared FAT32 "storage" partition which both of the operating systems can read and write
<OlliK> Al-Daja: yes, I used one partitioning program of knoppix linux, wait I'll check what was it
<OlliK> Al-Daja: I booted the PC with live-knoppix-cd and with that partitioning was easy
<OlliK> qtparted I think
<OlliK> with that it was very easy to resize and create partitions
<OlliK> maybe there is qtparted with Kubuntu also, if not, then you can probably install it just like this: sudo apt-get install qtparted
<OlliK> But resizing of the linux partition might not be possible while you are using it, so that's why it's a good idea to have one Knoppix linux live-cd always for situations like this, because you can boot with it without installing anything
<OlliK> Maybe someone more experienced on the channel can tell whether it is possible to resize a partition that is being used at the same time.. but I think probably not
<OlliK> remember to use scandisk and some defragmentation program before resizing / partitioning
<Al-Daja> ok thx OlliK
<KDEfanboy> OlliK: if you tried real hard, probably force it, but i have never seen anyone, ever, suggest anything but working on unmounted partitions
<Al-Daja> KDEfanboy, any sugestion tha tjat work better?
<House_MD> you can resize reiserfs when mounted, and with ext3 , only with a patch, and only grow not shrink
<Tombuntu> is there an iScroll2  type program for linux
<KDEfanboy> Al-Daja: doing what exactly?
<Al-Daja> KDEfanboy, to do a partition on the disk
<KDEfanboy> you just want to partition the disk and that's it?
<KDEfanboy> well, qtparted or cfidsk is nice
<Tombuntu> i was aobut to say qtparted
<Tombuntu> one time in debian i was able to make winkey+l lock linux
<Tombuntu> in kde of all things
<Tombuntu> and i cant figure out how i did it
<Tombuntu> oh no winkey doesnt make the kmenu pop up :(
<OlliK> qtparted is the best and simple program to do resizing/partitioning
<KDEfanboy> hmm is qtparted missing the resize features listed here? http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/features.en.html
<OlliK> KDEfanboy: It shouldnt be missing those. I have resized FAT32 / NTFS / ext3 with qtparted
<OlliK> or at least it was FAT32 and NTFS, I'm not exactly sure whether I needed to resize ext3
<KDEfanboy> ahh. i did have problems when installing kubuntu with qtparted not reading an ntfs size correctly and i didn't trust it to do it right so went to the command line. it may have just been that the file system was not checked at the time
<OlliK> yap. for me it worked perfectly
<OlliK> I did scandisk and defrag before trying qtparted
<mhterres> morning
<MenZa> Morning.
<Samuli^> morning.
<mhterres> :-)
<MenZa> Whoa
<_JuDgEn_> is there any way to have both videooverlay and opengloverlay worging at the same time with fglrx?
<_JuDgEn_> also, how do i get x to recognize my keyboard properly
<simon> I have a question about telnet - any experts?
<simon> I have installed telnetd but I cant connect to the server?
<simon> how do I start the program?
<Hobbsee> simon: telnet serveraddresshere.com port#
<simon> that is the client..  I try to connect to my self but it says "Connection refused"
<Hobbsee> oh okay
<simon> I want to know how to start the telnet server..telnetd..
<simon> and I cant find any config files for telnetd either..
<visik7> telnet ?!?!?!?!
<visik7> TELNET ?
<visik7> we are in 2006
<visik7> use ssh
<simon> I cant use ssh on my laptop which can only use telnet, because it is packet radio ..
<Xemanth^^^> packed radio ?
<simon> ?
<simon> I just want to use telnet instead of ssh..
<Xemanth^^^> what do you mean by packet radio
<visik7> Xemanth^^^: vim /etc/inetd.conf
<Xemanth^^^> visik7: ? :D
<simon> xemanth: packet modems .. baud 1200
<Xemanth^^^> hmm-m ok :)
<simon> cant I use telnet in kubuntu? is it too old?
<simon> I can ONLY use telnet.. so I really really need to get it working!
<simon> But it just says "Connection refused" and I dont even know about the telnetd server is up or not..
<dr3as> run ps aux |grep telnet
<dr3as> and see if something is show'n
<simon> simon@simonlinux:~$ ps aux |grep telnet
<simon> simon     4435  0.0  0.1   2932   840 pts/2    R+   14:46   0:00 grep telnet
<simon> simon@simonlinux:~$
<simon> I think there is something running..
<dr3as> no, nothing is running
<simon> ah
<dr3as> 2 sec, just trying it myself
<simon> okay
<dr3as> the only file i found was /usr/sbin/in.telnetd
<dr3as> but it didn't help to run that either
<simon> okay..hmm..
<[CoN] bLuE> Neu
<dr3as> try read /usr/share/doc/telnetd/README.gz
<simon> it says there is no directory/folder there is called that..only /telnet but not /telnetd
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<simon> ah..now there is..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i was just wandering if it exists a way of having mplayer play the movie in fullscreen but on the desktop... that is drawing the movie in the desktop background
<visik7> I'm trying to understand why someone wuold (don't) see a movie on the desktop background
<visik7> I can't understand
<Tallia1Kubuntu> because i want to see the movie while doing something else
<visik7> but if you are doing something else how can u watch the movie ?
<visik7> is not like listen to music
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and if i am in fullscreen with mplayer, it is on top too
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can..
<visik7> wow
<simon> i have read the readme.gz now, and there is nothing I can use..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :) anyway, do you know a way?
<simon> only that I may need to compile the package by myself :o
<simon> but I dont know where I get the file..
<visik7> Tallia1Kubuntu: anyway -guiwid
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is it a mplayer option?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it is :)
<visik7> yes
<Seantater> Abyone here use digikam?
<Seantater> a/Aby/Any
<Tallia1Kubuntu> visik7: do you know the details on how to use it? from the man pages i can't really figure out..
<visik7> probably u need to get the id of the root window
<Tallia1Kubuntu> particularly it seems more related to browsers.. i thaught that the number was the X window number
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i get it?
<visik7> and pass it to mplayer
<visik7> xwininfo
<visik7> probably
<visik7> never used
<Tallia1Kubuntu> haah, how do you know this command if you never used it?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried with the WindowId given by xwininfo but it doesn't work, mplayer tells me that is a wrong window ID
<simon> none? :(
<simon> nobody there can help me with telnet ?:/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nope, never used
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how to search inside a MAN page?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a combination key? i have to find a string in it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> like rootwin in the mplayer man page
<rus> hi all
<rus> printer trouble
<rus> used to work
<rus> HP Laserjet 6l
<rus> now prints blank pages
<rus> one after the other
<rus> help me please )
<bert> Can you do a test page from the printer?
<rus> hardware you mean?
<bert> press the button on the printer for a few seconds and it will print a test page
<bert> doesn't even have to be connect to a computer
<bert> if that doesn't work you are out of toner or have a fault in the cartridge
<rus> i'm working on it - but i dont think thats it
<bert> can you print a test page?
<visik7> Tallia1Kubuntu: ok u need to disable icons on desktop
<visik7> Tallia1Kubuntu: to get mplayer draw on it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why?
<CaBlGuY-Gone> bbl kiddies.  ;o)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i found out that i have to use something like
<visik7> kdesktop writes on root window and mplayer should write on it too
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mplayer -vo x11 -rootwin VIDEO.avi
<visik7> mplayer -vo xv -wid "0x3b" video.avi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i still can't see anything :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can you see anything with -rootwin?
<rus> bert: nope so far not
<rus> jus keeps dooing some crap
<visik7> Tallia1Kubuntu: without kdesktop running yes
<bert> if you can't print a test page from the printer button then it is out of toner
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see, is there a way to have icons and kdesktop showed togheter on the desktop?
<rus> but a laser printer does not go out of tober over night
<visik7> icons and kdesktop run toghether on the desktop
<rus> i'm the only one that uses it
<rus> so it's not it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> visik7: so? there's a  way to have video and kdestop+icons?
<rus> may still be the printer thought
<bert> does it print a test page? yes or no
<Tallia1Kubuntu> even with -wid you said that i have to turn off kdesktop
<visik7> I don't thing so but u'll be luckyer on #lde
<visik7> #kde
<troy> g'day folks
<rus> bert: nope it's spitting out paper just that
<bert> well then it is out of toner or something wrong with the cartridge
<bert> take out the cartridge and tap it a few times against a hard surface, then try to print again
<jjesse> is there a program like hyperterminal in windows that i can use to connect to my cisco routers via the management cable?
<jrk> vmware ;)
<jjesse> jrk: was that a response to me?
<bimberi> jjesse: minicom
<jjesse> simple apt-get install minicom?
<kosh> minicom works I have used it to connect to a cisco 675 and 678 however I have not played with that in a long time
<bimberi> jjesse: yep (with sudo of course)
<jjesse> bimberi: of course :)  thanks kosh as well
<bimberi> :)
<composer> Hii
<kosh> hmm guess he did not want to stick around
<jjesse> :)
<MenZa> lol
<klerfayt> is xset m 1 1 same as xset m 1 3 ?
<Reon> I need help. having problems installing VMWare Server. Pastebi-  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14121
<bpm> hello
<bpm> can anybody help me to connect to a cisco vpn concentrator?
<morrow> apt-get install vpnc
<morrow> you can also try kvpnc as a gui to vpnc
<bpm> vpnc is not able to connect via tcp
<bpm> i installed the client from cisco
<bpm> but it wont work
<_JuDgEn_> wich renderers do i need to have working to be able to use opengl screensavers?
<bpm> http://pastebin.com/720623
<bpm> this is the output i get on the console
<nox-Hand> Hey
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<nox-Hand> How would I go about changing the boot screen thing? (( the Kubuntu image when I boot ))   How would I change that to an own image or something?
<MetaMorfoziS> i have downloaded the koraa xgl packages cd
<MetaMorfoziS> and i has mounted it
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i intall it?
<MetaMorfoziS> (I'M using kubuntu breeezy)
<wasp_ems> hello..i have a problem..whenever a leave my computer for a while withoun doing anything on it then it just freezes and there is nothing i can do..any help?
<nox-Hand> No idea, mate.
<wasp_ems> do u know if msn can be istalled?
<MetaMorfoziS> wasp_ems: do you need an msn client?
<wasp_ems> i want to install msn cause of the games etc it has which are not supported by any other client..i think
<Hobbsee> wasp_ems: to do that, you'd probably need wine.  i dont know if msn messenger runs under wine
<MetaMorfoziS> no, all of the spare functions (that the shit messenger supports) are not supported
<MetaMorfoziS> thank goodness:)
<wasp_ems> yeah
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> although we did get a nudge function :D
<MetaMorfoziS> but the usable functions are yes, so you may try some client, amsn, or my favourite: kopete
<MetaMorfoziS> www.kopete.kde.org or #kopete
<Hobbsee> but ours is nowhere near as annoying as the msn messenger client ones!
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ yes, some shit are integrated
<wasp_ems> i have kopete
<Hobbsee> MetaMorfoziS: language, thanks
<wasp_ems> but i also have a problem in that
<wasp_ems> cause me web cam does not work either
<wasp_ems> everything just freezes
<MetaMorfoziS> has you correctly installed webcam driver?
<wasp_ems> i think i have not installed one
<MetaMorfoziS> is your webcam works fine?
<MetaMorfoziS> because if it damaged
<MetaMorfoziS> it can freeze your machine
<MetaMorfoziS> i think about the damaged usb port, cable or etc.
<MetaMorfoziS> my english is bad, sry.
<MetaMorfoziS> is your webcam plugged in?
<wasp_ems> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> try unplugg,and test 2-3 days
<MetaMorfoziS> if it isn't freezes, the problem is in your wcam
<wasp_ems> well basicall when i try to setup it up through kopete it all freezes
<MetaMorfoziS> i dunno about webcam setup...
<wasp_ems> on np
<Hobbsee> wasp_ems: this dapper or breezy?
<nox-Hand> Anyone?
<wasp_ems> breezy
<Hobbsee> !tell nox-Hand about usplash
<Hobbsee> wasp_ems: right, i thought that patch was backported to breezy... with kde 3.5, i take it?
<nox-Hand> Hobbsee, 0_o *googles*
<wasp_ems> yep
<Hobbsee> nox-Hand: see your private message from ubotu
<nox-Hand> Hobbsee, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto Thanks a lot, yoiu got me on track :D
<Hobbsee> :)
<rus> bert: it's definetly the printer - the test page turns into two blank pages then it stops with all the lights on and no response - the printer is an old piece of junk
<wasp_ems> can someone guide me through on how to install a bootsplash and a window decoration..cause i have forgotten how to
<Hobbsee> !+bootsplash
<ubotu> Hobbsee: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Samuli^> !usplash
<ubotu> hmm... usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Hobbsee> a window decoration is through system settings, i thoguht
<Samuli^> do you mean that or kde splash screen?
<Samuli^> yeah, they're all really easy to find.
<Samuli^> system (or) settings and appearance
<wasp_ems> is usplash used for bootsplash?
<sladen> wasp_ems: "yes"
<wasp_ems> ok thanx
<sladen> wasp_ems: and does "window decoration" mean "theme?"
<wasp_ems> no
<wasp_ems> well maybe
<Hobbsee> wasp_ems: that's all controlled in system settings, appearance
<wasp_ems> yeah i know..but when u download a new window decoration u are supposed to install it someway..last time i think i had to compile it
<Hobbsee> a lot are in the repos...for dapper, at least
<klerfayt> in gnome you just drag the file; in kde you need to install dev. libraries...
<slow-motion> hallo
<bartos> hi there
<klerfayt> ok this is odd why is default cache size in konqueror 5120 KB?
<wasp_ems> when i try and run part 2 of the usplash it does not work..the commands get an eror
<bartos> i just instaled kubuntu 6.06,and i have no icons on desktop, is this a known issue??:)
<sladen> wasp_ems: what error
<wasp_ems> i think i am doing it wrong..i have to type the name of the image there where it says yourimage.png right?
<sladen> klerfayt: it's 5MB...
<sladen> klerfayt: 5120 = 5 * 1024
<sladen> bartos: there are no icons on the desktop...  The desktop is there for you to clutter up with your own files
<wasp_ems> sladen ny help?
<bartos> sladen, but there should be at aleast 'Home' directory icon..isn't it?
<sladen> bartos: no..
<bartos> sladen, it's kde not xfce
<sladen> wasp_ems: yes, of course you have to replace 'yourimage.png' with the name of your own image
<_ita> hi all .. i need to work from home tomorrow via vpn .. i use (according to my adept) openssh-client .. should i install "openssh-server" to be able to get on my machine tomorrow ?!
<sladen> bartos: Kubuntu and Ubuntu both come with clean, neat, empty desktops.  That's one of the things that makes them special
<sladen> bartos: the desktop is your workspace and you are free to fill it with the things you would like most.  If you would like a home folder on it, then put one on it... but it's not that useful because if you have any applications open, you can't actually get to the desktop...
<bartos> sladen then i use 'show desktop'applet
<_ita> strg-alt-d ftw
<pradeepto> !skype
<ubotu> well, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<bartos> how can i run another instace of kde session?
<Hobbsee> bartos: kmenu, switch user, new session
<Hobbsee> hi Kyral_ with a tail
<bartos> another question, does amaroK play mp3s by default?
<bartos> i quess not
<Hobbsee> bartos: not without the codecs
<Hobbsee> bartos: breezy or dapper?
<Hobbsee> !+restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<bartos> dapper
<Hobbsee> grab libxine-extracodecs
<bartos> tnx
<wasp_ems> i want to compile something..i have installed build-essential and kdelibs4-dev..what do i do now..something with ./
<robotgeek> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<Hobbsee> !+compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: haha, faster :)
<Hobbsee> i blame the aussie lag...
<wasp_ems> thanx
<robotgeek> i think cause you had the +
<Hobbsee> yeah, probably
<r0xz> is there a way to get an old monitor connected with kubuntu on a already installed OS without destroying my monitor (i got a very high beeb when i bootted)
<r0xz> how do i get in terminal from boot? So that i can reconfigure xserver-xorg my my screen?
<r0xz> *for
<h3sp4wn> r0xz: Select recovery mode from grub
<h3sp4wn> r0xz: Press escape pretty quickly (I think the default timeout is 3 seconds)
<r0xz> h3sp4wn: i tried that, but that goes until something about doing ipv6 in ipv4 mode, it just hangs there
<r0xz> i'll try without a cable in my eth1 card..
<h3sp4wn> r0xz: press ctl alt f1 (without the screen plugged in) then plug it in (unless you have changed the vga=line manually)
<derekS> if my crontab entry is "0 0 1 * * command" will it happen on the first of every month?
<robotgeek> derekS: you can use kcron :)
<derekS> robotgeek: i am not at the comp now
<derekS> sshing in
<derekS> and i try to use my box headless as much as possible
<robotgeek> derekS: hmm, then man crontab :)
<derekS> robotgeek: i did, i jsut want to make sure, before it runs wild :)
<robotgeek> derekS: you can use @monthly
<derekS> robotgeek: you want to make the entry in kcron and see if it converts to what i said?
<derekS> @monthly?
<robotgeek> derekS: yeah, "man 5 crontab"
<h3sp4wn> derekS: thats at 0:00 on the first of every month (what you said)
<derekS> robotgeek: thanks
<derekS> h3sp4wn: beautiful
<derekS> thanks
<derekS> i would have been sad if it turned out that it really did once every 30 seconds or something
<[CoN] bLuE> Neu
<[CoN] bLuE> Neu
<r0xz> thanks h3sp4wn, it worked out fine without an ethernet cable in system. Up to buy a new monitor (i love the sound of that ;) )
<Bizzeh> hey
<Bizzeh> im thinking of making a switch from gentoo to kubuntu
<Bizzeh> how is kubuntu at dealing with smp
<Bizzeh> and, can i recompile kubuntu if i felt like it
<robotgeek> Bizzeh: i think there are smp kernels avaialbe
<Carbon_Monoxide> Hello
<Carbon_Monoxide> Anyone here has been shifted from Gnome to KDE?
<wasp_ems> because for some reason everything is starting to freeze..is there any program or code i can use in order to check my system and fix any errors it might have..
<lwizardl> what does a filename listed in green with a * in front mean?
<evert_> hello , how can i see or the 'nv' driver or the 'nvidia' driver is used at the moment ?
<wasp_ems> konqueror seems to have a problem also
<dergringo> hi
<bleaked> evert_: well, you can check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what the driver setting says..or unless you've disabled it, when you start X, there's an nvidia logo that flashes.  (there's probably a better way to find out, but that's all i, for one, know)
<EvilIdler> evert_: glxinfo
<evert_> ok , but just restarting x (control ald backspace) isn't enough to make the nvidia drivers working ?
<evert_> i'm still running nv , grr hate drivers :(
<EvilIdler> evert_: It should be, if you've changed the config and loaded the kernel module
<evert_> i'm trying it :)
* [CoN] bLuE is away: Away at the moment
<wasp_ems> can anyone help me??
<wasp_ems> konqueror is all the time freezing
<dergringo> wasp_ems:  what kubuntu, what hardware?
<wasp_ems> what do u mena?
<wasp_ems> mean
<wasp_ems> breezy
<dergringo> wasp_ems: do you use breezy or dapper?
<dergringo> k
<dergringo> wasp_ems: since when do you have this problem? is this a fresh installation?
<wasp_ems> yes i just re installed it all
<dergringo> wasp_ems: did you have this problem before?
<wasp_ems> kopete does not open either now..
<wasp_ems> no
<dergringo> wasp_ems: have you done the updates?
<wasp_ems> everytime i re install it i get a new problem
<wasp_ems> ye
<wasp_ems> s
<dergringo> wasp_ems: hmm what about your hardware? something exotic?
<wasp_ems> no..i do not think so
<wasp_ems> cause the previous times i did not have such problem
<dergringo> wasp_ems: so reinstalled and just after installation you had this problem?
<wasp_ems> the other problem that i get is that if i leave my pc for a while everything just freezes and there is nothing i can do..plus it shows that the hard drive is running allot when that occurs
<wasp_ems> well after i updated and upgraded
<wasp_ems> slowly slowly new problems arrose
<dergringo> wasp_ems: upgraded from what to what?
<wasp_ems> kde 3.4.3 to 3                                                  .53
<wasp_ems> 3.5.2
<kung> hi
<dergringo> wasp_ems: how did you do that? using a deb-file or by self-compiling?
<wasp_ems> i have re installed it all 3 times from yesterday
<kung> where can I find the .config used for the default kernel?
<wasp_ems> i changed the repos and upgraded
<dergringo> wasp_ems: hmm why don't you upgrade to dapper?
<wasp_ems> is it better?
<dergringo> wasp_ems: it is up to date and stable in my oppinion
<dergringo> wasp_ems: i am using it right now
<wasp_ems> i really do not know the difference..i decided to change from windows to linux and since then i am alsways getting some trouble
<dergringo> wasp_ems: my tip: use dapper you will be happy :)
<wasp_ems> it is quite annoying cause whenever i re install i get a new problem
<wasp_ems> ok how do i do that?
<Carbon_Monoxide> I would like to ask a silly question here
<dergringo> wasp_ems: you can do a dist upgrade to dapper or download the cd image (recommended)
<wasp_ems> oh..if i download the cd image i will have to re install everything right?
<Carbon_Monoxide> Would apps like gDesklet run when I have both KDE and Gnome?
<dergringo> wasp_ems: yes i'd do so
<wasp_ems> oh..
<wasp_ems> :(
<dergringo> Carbon_Monoxide: yes
<wasp_ems> i have done the whole process 3 times till yesterday:(
<dergringo> wasp_ems: or you can do a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" after changing your sources to dapper
<Carbon_Monoxide> I made it run on startup. So, the gDesklet would run on startup even when I start with KDE?
<wasp_ems> so instead of breezy  i write dapper?
<dergringo> wasp_ems: i am looking for an easy tutorial... it is not a big thing
<wasp_ems> but is that not what i must do?just put in place of the word breezy dapper?
<dergringo> wasp_ems: pastebin your sources please
<wasp_ems> ok
<dergringo> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<wasp_ems> dergringo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14125
<wasp_ems> is there not something like chkdsk in linux?
* [AfK] bLuE is back.
<wasp_ems> what is kded?
<Kadran> wasp_ems: this is dos and linux counterpart commands http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/unix_for_dos_users.html
<dergringo> wasp_ems: remove this line: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main. then replace alle breezy with dapper
<wasp_ems> ok
<wasp_ems> dergringo: kded seems to have a problem
<dergringo> wasp_ems: open console and type: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst"
<wasp_ems> dergringo: and then??it just shows me gnu nano 1.3.8 file: /etc/apt/sources.l
<wasp_ems> dergringo: shall i just do it through kwrite?
<dergringo> wasp_ems: oh i am sorry the file is called "sources.list" not .lst
<Carbon_Monoxide> how is the size of the package if I use "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"?
<dergringo> Carbon_Monoxide: do it and the file size will be displayed but i think about 100Mb... after installation about 300Mb
<Carbon_Monoxide> I was asking because I have to estimate the download time it needs
<r0xz> Hi guys, when i run an app in debug modus, i get X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<r0xz> and there's no debug anymore
<r0xz> Is this dapper related?
<wasp_ems> is there a site that tells u the commands for extracting tar.gz and bz2 files?
<wasp_ems> i had one but lost it
<r0xz> because i am not the only person on dapper with this problem, afaik
<wasp_ems> ok found it
<r0xz> could anyone test or verify?
<wasp_ems> where can i download games for kubuntu?
<omeow> What's the eta on dapper? Two weeks estimate?
<MeTa[AwAy] > who has installed xgl on breezy
<MeTa[AwAy] > ?
<EvilIdler> wasp_ems: You can find free games in the repository most of the time, and pointers at linuxgames.com and happypenguin.org
<EvilIdler> wasp_ems: There are also some games for sale at GarageGames.com
<MetaMorfoziS> wasp_ems: check: ut2004 , armagetron, ut99, quake, cod, doom3, and others check loki installers
<EvilIdler> wasp_ems: icculus.org should have a guide to getting America's Army running, too
<metalhedd> whats new in adept with the latest dapper updates?
<MetaMorfoziS> wasp_ems: http://www.liflg.org/ <-- this team created installer for a lot of games (ut2k4 doom3 and others) check it!
<wasp_ems> thanx allot
<Bizzeh> hey
<Bizzeh> i keep getting "error: unsupported archutecture" when trying to install the xorg ati drivers on x64
<inc|freaky> hm, bizzeh is fast ;D
<wasp_ems> when u open the kasbar..what does the second window show..under the time?
<mlehrer> anyone using dual screens on kubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody please help me, i wan't install xgl on my kubuntu breezy
<MetaMorfoziS> mlehrer: i'm used it for 45 minutes
<MetaMorfoziS> with a projector, and nvidia card
<MetaMorfoziS> why?
<omeow> What's the eta on dapper stable? Someone said something like two weeks.
<mlehrer> i'm just wondering how well it works these days
<mlehrer> omeow: i thought it was coming in mid june
<MetaMorfoziS> mlehrer: yes it's very easy
<mlehrer> MetaMorfoziS: e.g. can window managers deal with it, is it easy to move windows between two screens with different resolutions
<omeow> Oh ok. Would you happen to know anything about DVD issues where it won't start the installation?
<mlehrer> will screen savers choke on it
<mlehrer> those are the 3 problems i had with it before
<MetaMorfoziS> is you use "Twinview"?
<mlehrer> what is that
<MetaMorfoziS> in xorg.conf
<MetaMorfoziS> this is a function that enales twinmonitor
<MetaMorfoziS> !twinview
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<MetaMorfoziS> ...
<MetaMorfoziS> google forit
<Poker> how is it possible to close the X-server
<Poker> ?
<wasp_ems> i have an error..."service '/usr/share/applications/kde/kfmclient_dir.desktop' is malformed" anyone know what i can do?
<wasp_ems> or what caused it?
<Johncro13> sorry, Wasp.  i'm clueless.
<Bizzeh> hey, i got the latest amd64 k8 smp kernel, and when i try and install ati binary drivers, it says i dont have the correct linux source, even though i have the source for the 2.6.12-10 kernel (which is what mine is)
<Bizzeh> anyone any idea whats going wrong
<dergringo> when I try to extract an icon-archiv directly to /usr/share/icons/hicolor, arc tells me that the folders 16x16, 32x32, etc. already exist. How I can I extract them to this place?
<Bizzeh> how do i create the linux link to /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/
<MetaMorfoziS> Poker: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<HymnToLife> Bizzeh> sudo ln -s /path/to/trget /parth/to/link
<triceratops> Any Idea why the konqueror profiles are gone in dapper?
<scubes13> hello everyone - question, how do I do a workstation install of breezy and have it not install anything related to a laptop?
<scubes13> whoops, this isnt the breezy channel, is it....
<scubes13> ?
<HymnToLife> yes it is
<scubes13> ok - lol
<scubes13> blonde moment
* nox-Hand starts humming "God bless America"
* nox-Hand stops dead in his tracks, thinking what the hell he is doing singing such a song, and starts mplayer playing Fear Factory instead
* EvilIdler thinks that's excellent purging music
<scubes13> I just did two fresh installs of breezy on an Epox EP-9GF6100-M board, and each time I reboot, the system hangs at "Checking battery state"
<nox-Hand> EvilIdler, You like Fear Factory?
* nox-Hand wonders where he knew God Bless America from, with being Danish and all..
<EvilIdler> nox-Hand: It's OK, although I'm purging with Suicide Commando right now ;)
<nox-Hand> (( well, British, just living in Denmark, but meh ))
<nox-Hand> EvilIdler, MIght I ask what that means? ;)
<EvilIdler> nox-Hand: What what means?
<nox-Hand> Purging with Suicide Commando ;)
<EvilIdler> Purging bad nationalistic songs ;)
<nox-Hand> Ah.
<nox-Hand> I always did hate that song ;)
<nox-Hand> So purge it from history, please, while you are at it
<Johncro13> q: does flight 7 include all updates up to its release date?
<triceratops> Why is nobody assigned to Bug #45004 (Konqueror profiles)?
<gil> i need some help with superskaramba?
<gil> can anyone help me?
<milian> hello, how do I change the icon size on my desktop?
<milian> aw, kcontrol ... found it
<apol> someone knows how macbooks run kubuntu?
<evert_> hello all ,i'm having a little problem with amarok on dapper drake
<evert_> i get the error : /usr/lib/amarok/amarokapp: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: invalid ELF header ... does somebody know how to fix it ? an hour ago it just worked fine .. in the time i (tried) to install nvidia drivers , but that failed
<apol> evert_: its a libGL problem, not an amarok problem
<apol> and it is caused by the nvidia installation you failed
<evert_> so how can i fix the libGL problem
<apol> because they substitute the file
<evert_> ok , but how can i fix it ?
<apol> it deppends on how you have installed the driver
<apol> try reinstalling libgl1-mesa
<evert_> I did it this way ( method 2) http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<evert_> i'm reinstalling libgl1-mesa
<apol> fine
<evert_> but can you help me with my nvidia drivers ?
<evert_> the link i gave , i tried both method 1 and 2 but they both failed :(
<Donvinzk> Hi, I would like to switch from gdm to kdm, by hand
<apol> I'm not using an nvidia
<Donvinzk> which file should I edit
<evert_> lucky you
<Donvinzk> I can not remember
<apol> Donvinzk: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Donvinzk> apol
<evert_> thx , apol my Amarok works back again :)
<Donvinzk> thanks
<apol> :)
<apol> you're both welcomed
<Donvinzk> apol you're the man
<Donvinzk> :-)
<apol> hehe
<evert_> i'm new to linux (since a week of 2) i do like it :) ... I only need to get the nvidia drivers working .. then i don't need to windows any more :)
<apol> I see
<apol> I installed nvidia drivers some time ago
<apol> it is much easier than ati BTW
<apol> xDD
<apol> you can install it from apt AFAIK
<apol> let me see
<apol> you have the modules on apt
<evert_> Yes i know , On a system of a friend (also with nvidia) i didn't gave problems .. but on my system it won't go all right
<evert_> i tried that already
<evert_> but it fails
<apol> I'm sorry but I don't think i can help you
<apol> perhaps you'll find your answer in the wiki
<apol> there is a lot of info right there
<nbdy> someone knows how to move directory with sub-dirs?
<evert_> I did all the things in the wiki , none of them worked for me :(
<apol> mv dirtomove destination
<vicks> my katapult always stops working after the first restart after kubuntu install (dapper). anyone knows whats up with this?
<nbdy> apol: it always prints "Cant overwrite xy"
<nbdy> even with -f
<Bizzeh> hey, when i "sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12" how come it doesnt extract and create the linux dir for me?
<apol> nbdy: must be a privilege error
<omega> What' s the default root password on an installation?
<omega> I didn't get to set a password on install.
<apol> omega: there is no root password
<apol> you must use sudo
<apol> !sudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Bizzeh> can someone trigger how to install ati binary drivers
<simp> can amaroK play MP3?
<omega> But kde asks me for a password when I want to add packages.
<apol> simp: only with the right codecs
<r0xz> omega: use your own password
<simp> apol: where can i get the codecs?
<apol> apt
<omega> Oh ok.
<apol> you need multiverse repositories
<omega> Is there any way to get KDE to remember my password whenever I want to install packages?
<kmon> anyone knows if the packages from kubuntu.de are in german only?
<nox-Hand> What command should I use to get the full gnome desktop?
<nox-Hand> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop << is that enough?
<kmon> nox-Hand: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<nox-Hand> kmon, Ah, yes. Thanks =)
<kmon> no problem
<nox-Hand> kmon, Hey, does ubuntu desktop use GNOME 2.14?
<nox-Hand> Or earlier?
<nox-Hand> Nah, no matter. forget it
<kmon> are you using dapper?
<nox-Hand> BBL, after install
<nox-Hand> kmon, I am not using dapper
<nox-Hand> I am on the stable
<nox-Hand> Will do the upgrade when the new comes out
<kmon> then you'll have gnome 2.12
<r0xz> omega: not that i know off, sudo needs a user to enter his/her password afaik
<omega> So everything that's launched via KDE that requires root acces is actually piped via sudo?
<simp> what port does the dapper(ubuntu) torrent client use by default or how to change it?
<Bizzeh> how do i enable universe from text mode
<Lynoure> Bizzeh: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and then uncomment the line for it
<Bizzeh> <3
<Bizzeh> :)
<Lynoure> Bizzeh: :)
<Bizzeh> do i need to run anything like apt-get update ?
<kmon> omega: via kdesu
<Bizzeh> (im new to kubuntu)
<apol> Bizzeh: yes
<kmon> Bizzeh: anytime you change your sources.list you need to refresh them via: sudo apt-get update
<omega> kmon: Would this mean that I could add my user to the list of sudoers and make it so I only have to enter my password once, after that I can always use sudo without a password?
<Bizzeh> ty
<Bizzeh> trying to install ati drivers
<apol> omega: you can
<kmon> omega: you could look at kwallet
<kmon> but I don't know for sure
<apol> omega: adding your user to sudo group
<Bizzeh> need to get a whole load of crap to build the new interface
<apol> omega: but be careful...
<omega> Also... what is this stuff about the kubuntu wiki certificate not being valid?
<apol> omega: don't worry, just let it continue
<kmon> omega: currently, the site redirects to ubuntu wiki
<kmon> the certificate is created for ub ubuntu.com
<kmon> not, kubuntu.org
<kmon> that's why you get a message
<fede> hi, I have a corrupt /dev/md0 device, on boot it fails mounting, should I e2fsck both devices?
* kmon leaves, byt
<kmon> bye
<Bizzeh> hey, i have hdb as a ntfs drive, but its only accessable by root, what do i need to do so i can add my standard user to be able to read from it?
<GeneralZod> Bizzeh:For Ubuntu, but should apply to Kubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows.php
<dergringo> how can i get rid of usplash without removing kubuntu-desktop?
<GeneralZod> dergringo:kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package, and can be safely removed.
<GeneralZod> dergringo:Is the kubuntu-desktop the only thing it will remove?
<dergringo> GeneralZod: this two things: kubuntu-desktop usplash
<GeneralZod> dergringo:Should be fine, then :)
<dergringo> GeneralZod: sure? ^^
<GeneralZod> dergringo:90% ;)
<dergringo> GeneralZod: it worked ;)
<GeneralZod> dergringo:Phew!:)
<omega> Does this apply to the official drivers from Nvidia? I have a Geforce 6600GT. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Bizzeh> also, how do i get amrock to play mp3?
<omega> It looks like a straight copy from the Ubuntu wiki page. =/
<omega> Bizzeh: You need to download a couple of packages. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dergringo> Bizzeh:
<dergringo> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dergringo> ^^
<dergringo> 2late
<Bizzeh> omega: search amrock in adept and i should see what im looking for?
<Bizzeh> btw
<Bizzeh> i got the propriatory ati drivers running
<omega> No, just read that page. :)
<Bizzeh> im in kubuntu, with a nice gui with a hardware accell :)
<dergringo> Bizzeh: did u install xgl?
<Bizzeh> no, how would i go about that?
<dergringo> Bizzeh: [20:35]  <Bizzeh> im in kubuntu, with a nice gui with a hardware accell :) <-- if you don't have xgl/aiglx what else?
<apol> Bizzeh: Congrats!
<apol> Bizzeh: be careful with Xgl :P
<dergringo> has anyone installed KBootSplash?
<kronoz> hmm, has kubuntu got compiz kde working?
<kronoz> suse has i think
<derekS> kronoz: expect that for dapper+1
<derekS> kronoz: thats becasue they created it
<apol> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<kronoz> derekS, yes so obviously they would have it first but it just shows that it can be done ok and therefore implimented in kubuntu
<kronoz> i don't really like xgl that much personally
<Bizzeh> dapper is 6.06 right?
<dergringo> yip
<apol> kronoz: I've seen it on gentoo too
<apol> Bizzeh: yes
<derekS> it is out there, but don't expect it to work well, it will take some hacking
<dergringo> XGL seems to be nice but I don't get it running. I'll wait 'till its more stable
<kronoz> well compiz, the idea of accelerated X is good, but the wobly windows are annoying and the menu popup stupidlu, it makes you work slower
<derekS> and ubotu (the bot) gcce you some references
<derekS> i think that redhats will make it into dapper+1
<derekS> it is more modular
<kronoz> apol, on kororaa?
<apol> kronoz: right
<kronoz> derekS, AIGLX?
<dergringo> aiglx? has no nvidia support
<derekS> kronoz: yeah
<derekS> give it time
<apol> privative drivers are both nvidia and ati awfull
<inc|freaky> does anybody know when the cpu frequency scaling for Amilo M1437G will be supported? because i dont want to use linux running with 800Mhz instead of 2000 :(
<kronoz> hmm, i would trust novell to do a better job than redhat, redhat themselves said they don't do desktops much so I don't aiglx  will be that great
<derekS> kronoz: novell made theirs without consulting the community, redhat did theres using community driven specs
<klerfayt> can you rund 3d applications then compiz is enabled?
<apol> klerfayt: of course
<kronoz> inc|freaky, `cat /proc/cpuinfo` does that say 800mhz?
<derekS> i am starting to trust novell less and less
<kronoz> derekS, same here
<kronoz> derekS, i don't like Ximian being directors personally
<inc|freaky> kronoz: model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz --> cpu MHz         : 799.711
<visik7> anyone have try to compile debs of firefox from dapper to breezy ?
<apol> klerfayt: I can't have private
<visik7> please don't replay with newerfirefox wiki pake
<visik7> page
<inc|freaky> its a centrino on my laptop
<derekS> ximian is fine, they always have been, its now the novell rules
<klerfayt> can you play games then glx is enabled?
<apol> klerfayt: I think so, why not?
<kronoz> derekS, the old and founding suse devs appear to be leaving, their leaning towards gnome and have a pretty buggy package manager, it has potential but is quite broken atm, so things aren't going well for them at the moment i think
<derekS> i like gnome :) i wish they would drop kde in general
<derekS> or start a second distro
<apol> derekS: don't flame :)
<derekS> apol: i am not, i use both
<klerfayt> hmm, I should try glx with dapper then if you say that 3d games are possible
<Bizzeh> is there any way to turn off tabs in konq
<apol> klerfayt: If glx doesnt work on dapper for you, you won't be able to work with Xgl
<apol> ...
<slow-motion> bbl
<klerfayt> apol: it works. I'm sure.
<apol> klerfayt: :)
<kronoz> derekS, suse has one of the best kde dekstops out their imo, it would be stupid to drop it, they should focus on it as much as possible imo
<klerfayt> why has "grayscale" sub-pixel hinting gone from kde?
<klerfayt> you have it in gnome but it's not in kde?
<kronoz> where does kde store color scheme info?
<omega_> Hi again.
<klerfayt> if I enable RGB sub-pixel hinting should the hinting style be medium or full?
<omeow> I'm trying to play streaming radio in amaroK and/or Kaffeine and I've installed the proper packages according to the RestrictedFormats page. However, it seems as if amaroK can' t connect to the servers.
<claydoh> omeow: try switching to the xine engine in Amarok
<claydoh> amarok-xine
<claydoh> and restart amarok
<omeow> There's only xine in the list.
<omeow> (I'm using dapper)
* claydoh goes and looks........
<claydoh> I am using amarok 1.4beta, can't remember what is needed for 1.3
<omeow> Adept needs libxine-extracodecs but it's not in the package list.
<claydoh> have you enabled universe/multiverse?
<omeow> I enabled everything.
<omeow> (and disabled my CD-rom)
<claydoh> did you add multiverse? not just universe
<claydoh> and then fetch updates or refreshed?
<claydoh> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libxine-extracodecs
<mth`MAW> Dos somebody knows a way to stream a nsv (webcam-capture) to a shoutcast-server with linux
<claydoh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto#head-3af7264a0e97edbc5bf039e5bdb971f46c43269a
<failure> Hi. I'm trying to upgrade my kubuntu to dapper with a dist-upgrade and apt wants to remove almost all kde packages. Any idea?
<derekS> failure: i had that problem
<failure> and did you solved it? :)
<derekS> Riddell told me to go ahead and do it, then install kubuntu-desktop
<ll_one> hello everybody :)
<derekS> i would talk to Riddell first, so he knows that there is still a bug
<omega--> claydoh: That should cover it, shouldn't it?
<derekS> and it wasn't just me
<failure> did it work for you? or haven't you tried yet?
<claydoh> omega--: one sec while I peek :)
<ll_one> I'm having a problem authenticating in kubuntu. Can anyone here help me?
<derekS> failure: not really sure, i run the machine headless, and haven't vnc'ed in since the upgrade
<Bizzeh> hey, i have a nforce4 motherboard that has a built in cmedia sound card, how would i get this to work?
<Bizzeh> im trying to build the driver from nvidia
<Bizzeh> but i need a configured kernel source for the kernel im using
<Bizzeh> cant seem to figure that one out
<omega--> claydoh: I think I found it already. I had to add multiverse to us.archive in order to enable it.
<failure> i think i'm going to wait to the final release :D
<Riddell> derekS: hmm?
<claydoh> yup thats  it :)
<omega--> I have music.
<failure> Riddell: hi
<claydoh> sweet omega--
<Riddell> failure: hi
<failure> <failure> Hi. I'm trying to upgrade my kubuntu to dapper with a dist-upgrade and apt wants to remove almost all kde
<failure>           packages. Any idea?
<omega--> Now on goes the search for multidisplay settings...
<derekS> Riddell: i was talking about the problem i was having with dist-upgrade, where it tried to uninstall all of kde
<Bizzeh> how do i get a copy of the source to the kernel im using installed to /usr/src/ and have the right .conf?
<omega--> Oh yeah.. and what ever happened to the Luxi font? =( I miss it.
<claydoh> omega--: system settings/Display, but I do not have dual monitor setup
<Hoobly> does anyone know how to turn off one-click file launching in Konqueror?
<omega--> claydoh: Yeah I found that bit already.
<claydoh> Hoobly: System Settings / mouse
<omega--> It has no effect on my current setup. So I think i'll need to edit my xorg file manually.
<Bizzeh> anyway, so as i was saying, how would i get a copy of the source to the exact kernel im using, with the config, installed to /usr/src
<Bizzeh> ?
<Hoobly> claydo: Booyah!  thanx
<claydoh> Bizzeh: instal the linux-source package
<claydoh> i think
<failure> Riddell: please... :$
<evert__> wich program can i use in kubuntu in place of 'dvd decryptor' in windows ?
<EvilIdler> evert__: dvd::rip (apt-get install dvdrip)
<evert__> ok , i'll install it , thx for the tip :)
<pradeepto|away> failure: you  want $ from Riddell?
<pradeepto|away> ;)
<slow-motion> re
<bofh> Is there a bug with user avatars an ICQ in Kopete Version 0.11.1 ?
<Hoobly> anyone know of a laptop guide out there with reviews of vendor machines that work with kubuntu
<EvilIdler> Hoobly: Look for "linux on laptops" in Google
<Hoobly> word.  I thought someone might have something a little more specific to Kubuntu
<EvilIdler> Hoobly: It would be the Linux on Laptops site, if any. They've got tons of laptops tested.
<mzinz> Is the Dapper final out yet?
<Snake__> mzinz: june 1st
<mzinz> Snake__: thanks :)
<Snake__> Np :)
<mzinz> Snake__: how difficult is something like that to install?
<mzinz> Snake__: or upgrade to, rather
<Snake__> mzinz: Upgrade from breezy?
<mzinz> Snake__: yeah, kubuntu on breezy
<Snake__> mzinz: relativly simple, but I Dont know how well it works yet (It didnt work to well from hoary --> Breezy)
<evert__> i have a little problem with dvd::rip , i ripped a dvd , but no i have got 5 .vob files ... How can i see them at once (so not look file1.vob , then see file2.vob)
<mzinz> Snake__: well we've come along way, hope its not too bad
<Snake__> Yea
<chowells> evert__: the DVD spec only supports files of max 1024 MB. You can join them using 'cat'
<EvilIdler> evert__: Oh, you just wanted to rip a DVD to view on HD?
<evert__> Yes indeed
<evert__> just rip it to my hard disk
<EvilIdler> evert__: In that case, there are a ton of other tools..lemme see if I remember
<evert__> ok
<evert__> i'm using dvd::rip (since a few minutes in place of dvd decryptor on windows)
<mzinz> What are the Kubuntu splash screens titled on KDE-Look.org?  (The one where Ubuntu is loading right after POST)
<EvilIdler> evert__: Simple tool called 'cpdvd' should do exactly what you need :)
<EvilIdler> evert__: There's also 'dvdbackup
<omega--> What's the KDE equivelant of System -> Preference -> Sessions from Gnome?
<evert__> with that cpdvd i need to rip the dvd again ?
<EvilIdler> evert__: Not sure.
<omega--> (I'm trying to set up XGL, following this guide; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto)
<evert__> it's not graphical :O
<EvilIdler> evert__: If it can copy individual files decrypted off a DVD, it should be OK
<evert__> Never used a console based program before (only nano )
<EvilIdler> evert__: Well, that's always the problem, eh? ;)
<evert__> still new to linux , i'm still a 'clicking based' windows user ;)
<EvilIdler> evert__: vobcopy is another tool, and I *think* someone made a graphical frontend you can find on Freshmeat
<evert__> that vobcopy is really easy :) thx for it
<evert__> just enter the command and it started copying :)
<evert__> thx :)
<EvilIdler> Neat :)
<Hoobly> how can I find out what release of Kubuntu I'm using?
<r0xz> anyone knows if these vimemu cheatsheet also applies to vim? http://www.viemu.com/vi-vim-cheat-sheet.gif
<r0xz> i can't seem to get some working
<Bizzeh> hey, im having trouble getting my sound working
<Bizzeh> my alsa_base is currently http://pastebin.com/721245
<Bizzeh> can anyone tell me if im missing anything
<^_^> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=630&slide=1
<^_^> a little suseesque eh?
<jtmoney> looks good though
<jtmoney> i know that's ubuntu, whatever heh
<evert__> hello , i ripped a movie with vobcopy , but i still get 3 different vob files :( ( with dvd rip i got 5 different vob files)
<evert__> I need one to see it (otherwise I need to change it in the middle of the film , that's no fun at all)
<f166kmonkey> how do you instal automatix on Kbuntu?
<Seantater> ubotu tell f166kmonkey about automatix
<Seantater> f166kmonkey: oops -- sorry
<Seantater> f166kmonkey: ubotu is not nice about automatix
<Seantater> ubotu list
<ubotu> [list]  you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<caligula> am i the only one having trouble with amarok on flight 7?
<Seantater> caligula: appearantly
<caligula> it's going weird..
<Seantater> caligula: I'm having no problems
<Seantater> caligula: what is wrong
<f166kmonkey> anybody know how to install Wine on KDe
<caligula> the automatic playlists don't work
<Seantater> f166kmonkey: sorry -- never could get wine to work -- if you can, /tell me/!
<caligula> nd sometimes the collection disappears, and I need to build it again..
<Seantater> caligula: have you made them into playlists?
<evert__> hello , i ripped a movie with vobcopy , but i still get 3 different vob files :( ( with dvd rip i got 5 different vob files)
<evert__> I need one to see it (otherwise I need to change it in the middle of the film , that's no fun at all)
<caligula> what do you mean?
<Seantater> caligula: You can make playlists too, they are much easier IMO
<Seantater> evert__: Sorry -- never made a copy of a DVD, I always use the real thing..
<caligula> yeah, I know, but I prefer the "smart playlists", and they don't work
<Seantater> caligula: Sorry -- I never used a smart playlist -- only static ones
<caligula> alright.. thanks anyway
<evert__> i need the rip , because my dvd drive is making to much noise for seeing a film...
<f166kmonkey> what is a good DvD ripper program for Kbuntu?
<Seantater> evert__: I do not know; but I do beleive there is a file size cutoff
<Seantater> Gosh -- DVD rippin is a common topic all of a sudden --
<EvilIdler> DVD files are 1GB tops. They're split by necessity.
<Seantater> EvilIdler: What necessity?
<EvilIdler> Seantater: The original DVD standard spec, I think
<Seantater> EvilIdler: why not encode in another format?
<EvilIdler> Although UDF discs can handle really big files
<evert__> But when i ripped in windows with dvddecryptor i was able to see the film in one time :s
<EvilIdler> Seantater: Legacy support. People still have first-generation players that work just fine.
<evert__> is there a tool to rip to divx ?
<Seantater> EvilIdler: but when encoded, they should be able to be but in huge files, as long as the FS supports it
<EvilIdler> evert__: Yeah, dvd:;rip :)
<Seantater> evert__: I think there might be
<EvilIdler> Seantater: Yes, a computer can handle that.
<evert__> hmm dvdrip just rippes to my hard disk and then he don't encode
<evert__> i'll see
<EvilIdler> Seantater: But not all standalone players can.
<EvilIdler> evert__: Check the next tab ;)
<Seantater> EvilIdler: How much space does the average DVD take up?
<EvilIdler> Seantater: 4.36 or about 8 gigs
<Seantater> :-()
<EvilIdler> Seantater: Cheapo budget movies have a tendency to be around 3.5 gigs, for some reason.
* EvilIdler buys a lot of crap horror :)
<Seantater> Okay -- Maybe I don't have /that/ much disk space..
<EvilIdler> I've got a hundred gigs or more on each of three computers here. I can play around :)
<EvilIdler> Rent, rip, return, watch & delete :)
<Seantater> I have ~150GB on two computers, totalling 300GB
<EvilIdler> evert__: After ripping, move on to the clip & zoom section, pick a size, then to Transcode
<Seantater> But I have a humongous DVD collection -- I think I will be just using the real DVD's
<evert__> ok i i'll try it again :)
<EvilIdler> evert__: You can pick number of CDs, and you can adjust it down or up to sizes you want
<EvilIdler> Seantater: Nice to not wear out drives, though. I've had a few that overheated while playing :/
<evert__> i just need  1 file , size don't matters
<EvilIdler> evert__: The files on some DVDs are a lot of movie clips and trailers in one, though. That's what the IFO files are for. They're the index.
<evert__> an IFO is like a ISO file ?
<Seantater> Overheated?
<Seantater> Did not know..
<EvilIdler> Seantater: Yes, spinning for 20 minutes, overheating, throwing a kernel oops, that sort of thing.
<Seantater> Is DVD+R or -R better?
<EvilIdler> Seantater: And watching DVDs all weekend while hopped up on caffeine is NOT good for you or your computer :P
<evert__> i first have to rip to my hard disk and then 'transcode' to something others ?
<EvilIdler> Seantater: Depends what you're using them for. Some players can't read one or the other. Computers and recent PS2s can use both.
<EvilIdler> Seantater: DVD+R can be encoded to look like DVD-ROM
<Seantater> Only computers here
<EvilIdler> Seantater: Buy the cheapest kind, then
<klerfayt> does someone know why grayscale sub-pixel hinting is gone in kde 3.5?
<Seantater> Looks to me like -R has a higher capacity (at least in my case)
<Seantater> But only for video
<EvilIdler> Seantater: They're 4.38GB for all the brands I have used, whethere - or +
<Seantater> 4.7 GB here
<EvilIdler> Seantater: That's the label. Stick it in the computer, and it measure actual size.
<EvilIdler> Measures, even
<Seantater> I don;t think I can when it's not written to
<EvilIdler> Sure you can :)
<EvilIdler> DVD recording programs can give you disc info
<Seantater> Ah-Ha!
<Seantater> 1000/1024 differenec
<Seantater> difference
<EvilIdler> Yep. Also known as marketing lies :)
<Seantater> K3b has a sopt in the menu saying "Why 4.4 instead of 4.7?"
<Seantater> I clicked it and it told me
<evert__> indeed
<evert__> that's the same with hard disks
<evert__> you gow for a 160gb hard disk , but you get 15* gb's
<EvilIdler> Yep, my 250GB drives might really be 236
<bilford> with Konqueror, do I have to get used to Icon view?  it doesnt seem to save my List view setting
<bilford> oh
<evert__> with dvd::rip i can't make 1 file of 1.5Gb :s
<bilford> View profiles
<EvilIdler> evert__: You should be. Just type in the size you want.
<bilford> I shouldve known bettter
<bilford> everything is configurable
<evert__> then i get an error
<evert__> the target size field is a bit buggy , but it works now
<Seantater> Golly -- one single folder takes 5.8 GB -- way too much for one DVD
<evert__> "encrypted dvd support unavailable "
<evert__> damned
<EvilIdler> evert__: apt-get install libdvdcss2
<pm> where are locales options stored in the system-. the ones set by dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<Seantater> EvilIdler: I thought it was libdvdread3, and then you executed a special script
<dergringo> how do i unpack .jisp files?
<Seantater> dergringo: .jisp? what files extion is that?
<EvilIdler> Seantater: Never did that here. I installed this system on Friday, and just got the tools I needed, plus libdvdcss2 from the multiverse or something
<evert__> don't find that package
<r0xz> dergringo: jisp icon-sets are just zip files
<Seantater> evert__: Try libdvdread3
<EvilIdler> evert__: Got free, non-free, universe and multiverse?
<evert__> i got all repo's
<Seantater> let's see if ubotu knows anything about it
<EvilIdler> Then I dunno..could be the Penguin Liberation Front repos
<Seantater> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<EvilIdler> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf breezy free non-free
<Seantater> EvilIdler: nope -- I got it from totally ubuntu
<evert__> seeing the dvd is no problem , it's  transcoding ti to divx what's the problem ;)
<Seantater> Not needed -- I got it from totally ubuntu multiverse
<EvilIdler> Well, evert needs it :)
<dergringo> r0xz: thanks it seems to work
<dergringo> r0xz: do you use SIM IM?
<KDEfanboy> how do you upgrade to 2.6.* kernel?
<evert__> i installed the libdvdread3 , but it still don't works
<EvilIdler> evert__: That's just for reading IFOs. That's not the decryption library.
<evert__> i need the decryption library .. what's the name of it ?
<EvilIdler> evert__: libdvdcss2 is what you need
<dergringo> i am looking for a good XML editor. Any suggestions?
<evert__> i can't find it with adept ?
<KDEfanboy> in dapper
<EvilIdler> evert__: Try this repository in your sources.list: deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf breezy free non-free
<evert__> ok
<EvilIdler> evert__: It's probably where mine comes from, as my others are just official repositories
<r0xz> dergringo: no i used to use psi a while ago
<jtmoney_> anyone know why apt-get can't locate the package "grub-splashimages" ... adept isn't showing it either
<evert__> where can i find the sources.list i forgot , i'm sry
<jtmoney_> is that some difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<dergringo> r0xz: what do you use right now? I am missing miranda IM :((
<EvilIdler> evert__: /etc/apt/
<EvilIdler> evert__: You'll get the hang of it eventually. It's only a hundred directories and 5000 commands to memorise ;)
<evert__> haha
<r0xz> dergringo: just kopete, but the jabber part is missing some xmmp features
<evert__> thx for the directory
<dergringo> r0xz: hmm ok
<evert__> i succesfully installed the libdvd css2 files , but now i get following eror deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf breezy free non-free
<evert__> wrong paste sry
<DaSkreech> nalioth: hi
<nalioth> hi DaSkreech howzit goin?
<bilford> how do you turn that red line thing on in Konversation
<evert__> libdvddreas:couldn't find device name ... can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO
<bilford> that shows new messages since the window was last in view
<evert__> how can i solve that problem ?
<EvilIdler> evert__: That's weird..
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Not bad OO.o makes me want to hit something with a stick
<nalioth> DaSkreech: sounds like time for baseball, then
<KDEfanboy> is ubuntulinux.nl an official ubuntu site?
<DaSkreech> I'm trying to support a school for their I.T. class but anytime they save something in Base then reopen it later all the data is lost
<bilford> how do you turn that red line thing on in Konversation
<bilford> that shows new messages since the window was last in view
<DaSkreech> Can I have a Multiverse security line in sources.list?
<Cerveza> hey, I have a problem, I tried to modify my xorg.conf file for better screen resolution, but when I go into the display properties some of the modes I added are possibilities
<KDEfanboy> DaSkreech: deb http://us.security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse
<DaSkreech> KDEfanboy: I guess what I'm asking is what those servers deliver and who maintains them
<saturno> ih boys!
<DaSkreech> KDEfanboy: It would be for high security patches right?
<KDEfanboy> DaSkreech: i think so. afaik they are ubuntu community supported packages
<DaSkreech> So Ubuntu supports the Multiverse security patches?
<KDEfanboy> i have no idea. the wiki refers to them and i was just asking here whether ubuntulinux.nl is an official ubuntu site, which has a source list builder that includes them
<DaSkreech> sourceomatic?
<TechHut> hello
<TechHut> I am experiencing a problem on Kubuntu
<TechHut> when my computer went down after a power outage last night, my fonts were messed up some how
<TechHut> I fixed the KDE ones, but when I try loading GAIM, the fonts are all small
<TechHut> be right back
<goldenear_> TechHut: what file system are you using ? I bet It's Reiser FS
<klerfayt> what's worng with reiser?
<EvilIdler> Reiser has atrocious mounting time for my big drives
<klerfayt> but it's faster than ext3
<EvilIdler> Using JFS now, but now when I lose power, I need to manually fsck before it can mount :/
<EvilIdler> klerfayt: Isn't everything? ;)=
<slow-motion> n8
<diop> kubuntu is the best :)
<apol> anybody knows how knows how kubuntu works on macbooks?
<TechHut> back
<goldenear_> klerfayt: Reiser FS in not very nice after a power outage
<goldenear_> s/in/is
<TechHut> Could that be what corrupted the files that store my font settings?
<JBirdAngel> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde right? can kde run things gnome cant?  and you can use any um, kde/gnome type thing with ubuntu right?
<arafat> JBirdAngel: yes:-)
<TechHut> 1) I think, 2) they can run both as long as you have the libraries you need for each 3) and yes, that is a window manager, and as long as yo install it
<TechHut> you*
<JBirdAngel> okay thank you both
<JBirdAngel> and linux is basically virus adaware etc free right?
<TechHut> Wierd though, the fonts look nice on apps that work just fine on KDE, but the GTK+ applications, the fonts are screwy
<goldenear> TechHut: yes,Reiser FS can loose files after a power outage
<TechHut> Linux has a few viruses out there, and there could be a rar adware out there, but don't expect the adware
<TechHut> I am pretty sure
<iNiku> kde and gnome are not window managers, they are desktop environments... the window manager is only a small part of both
<iNiku> by default kwin in kde, metacity in gnome
<DaSkreech> compiZ!!!
<JBirdAngel> oh okay thank you TechHut and iNiku
<JBirdAngel> so would i want to install an antivirus and firewall and such?
<DaSkreech> I don't know. Would you? :)
<DaSkreech> You can but firewall would be the most useful
<DaSkreech> and as far as I know Kubuntu comes with no interfaces to the outside world on
<goldenear> iNiku: KDE is a DESTOP environment, GNOME is not: it's a "Network Object Model Environment" :D
<DaSkreech> So you shouldn't have anyone breaking
<DaSkreech> in
<TechHut> anyone have suggestions what I should do?
<TechHut> or should I consider myself screwed, cut my losses, and use Kopete?
<goldenear> Kopete is very nice
<JBirdAngel> DaSkreech: okay thank you
<goldenear> and more integrated in KDE than GAIM
<bilford> how do I easily see how much disk  space I have left in Konqueror
<TechHut> then I guess I will use Kopete
<bilford> like a Status bar thing
* DaSkreech kicks Kopete
<goldenear> TechHut: you won't regret it :)
<TechHut> I have got to say though, I have noticed a large difference running Windows and Linux on this computer
<DaSkreech> I do :(
<TechHut> Everything runs alot faster now
<DaSkreech> JBirdAngel: try it out without those for a while
<goldenear> TechHut: Power outages can make your system in a real mess
<TechHut> I need to invest in a UPS then
<DaSkreech> !print
<ubotu> I guess print is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<TechHut> Maybe I should jsut switch to all laptops, no need to get a UPS, everything comes right in a little box
<JBirdAngel> DaSkreech: try it without firewall etc?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> It's safe enough without them and it might make life more difficult for you
<JBirdAngel> DaSkreech: you mean might make it more difficult to ahve htem
<DaSkreech> Correct
<goldenear> TechHut: yes you should. Also ext3 is a bit slower than Reiser FS but it resists better to power outage...
<DaSkreech> You could lock yourself out of things you want to get into :)
<TechHut> darn
<JBirdAngel> DaSkreech: okay thank you, lol okay ill probably have enough confusion trying to get used to it without doing that
<TechHut> I went with ReiserFS hoping for better performance
<TechHut> but now I can';t wait for Kubuntu 6.10, then I will jsut reformat, and use EXT3
<DaSkreech> JBirdAngel: Right :)
<JBirdAngel> alright well thank you all for your help, i need to get back to work, have a nice time
<goldenear> DaSkreech: what's wrong with Kopete IYHO ?
<TechHut> i LOVE kopete
<TechHut> it reminds me of Trillian
<h3sp4wn> TechHut: Reiserfs is a journaling filesystem as well - Its the default fs on suse enterprise linux so basically as long as your using reiser3 not reiser4 you should be pretty safe
<TechHut> I am not pretty sure which I am using
<DaSkreech> goldenear: Want the short list?
<goldenear> yep :)
<goldenear> or the long one if you want...
<DaSkreech> Tab management is terrible, It's crashy, There is no way to seperate Chats vs IMs
<DaSkreech> There is no granularity
<goldenear> TechHut: Reiser4 is not activated by default in K/Ubtuntu. I guess you use reiser3
<EvilIdler> No buddy ticker!
<DaSkreech> and Ctrl+M doesn't work but I have learned to live with that
<DaSkreech> Oh Yeah You have to add people to talk to them
<DaSkreech> Search makes no sense on IRC
<DaSkreech> Though it's cool that they have it
<DaSkreech> I can't jump to a conversation
<DaSkreech> one or two other annoyances that I can live with till I run over them again
<bilford> in Konversation, how do you enable that Mirc Ctrl+L like thing
<goldenear> h3sp4wn: Reiser FS is nice if you have an UPS...
<bilford> the red line marker
<goldenear> DaSkreech: I never use Kopete for IRC... I use Konversation for that :)
<bilford> how do you get a list of servers in Konversation
<goldenear> Kopete is very good for true IM
<bilford> a master list
<DaSkreech> goldenear: Ok Next time I jump onto IRC I'll try konversation
<TechHut> Anyone know any of the new features in Kubuntu 6.10?
<DaSkreech> I've heard enough about it
<TechHut> One thing that I would just love, is a pack of server tools
<bilford> you mean 6.06
<h3sp4wn> goldenear: It improves the performance of squid alot by running it off reiserfs (with a big cache) especially regenerating it
<TechHut> like RHEL's, where you can administrate HTTP stuff, like virtual hosts, etc
<DaSkreech> install kubuntu-server
<TechHut> wait, they made a package for that?
<DaSkreech> Is there an easy way to turn on Network printing in Kubuntu?
<TechHut> Ok, another problem
<TechHut> i dont have an update icon type thing in Kubuntu
<TechHut> I installed it over Ubuntu, and don't have an update icon
<DaSkreech> TechHut: What do you mean?
<DaSkreech> a little you need to update button?
<TechHut> well, there was a button
<TechHut> where you could click, and it shows updates
<goldenear> h3sp4wn: you mean squid is faster on Ext3 ?
<TechHut> I haven't been able to update for quite a while
<DaSkreech> TechHut: There should be one by the clock
<DaSkreech> I have one
<TechHut> I don't have one
<DaSkreech> TechHut: Wait are you on 5.10?
<TechHut> yes
<h3sp4wn> goldenear: squid is faster on reiserfs I have tested it properly (using polygraph)
<TechHut> anything I could [re] install to get it [back] ?
<DaSkreech> Hmm been a while since I was on 5.10
<goldenear> h3sp4wn: indeed, reiserfs is faster for many small file, but it can losse datas in case of a power outage
<DaSkreech> You'll get one in 6.06 :)
#kubuntu 2007-05-14
<javaJake> jon_, I recommend you temporarily disable the firewalls just to be certain. A freeze before connecting can sometimes mean the software found the computer but for some reason cannot complete the connection.
<JErick> Hiya, anyone know how to run a .run file within the shell?
<jon_> turn off the firewall on the server end?
<javaJake> jon_, this can be a firewall dropping the connection without letting your client know. This is secure against hackers, but can cause problems for legitimate users.
<Gonohov> Good afternoon, kind people! Would you please tell me if "kernel-headers" package is available somewhere at repositoires of Ubuntu 7.04. I'm trying to get my Lucent/Agere Winmodem working, but the compiling procedure fails because of some "kernel-headers" not found. The only package that meets search requirements was "kernel-package", but it did not work out. So please, if you know where to get it I will be very happy :)
<javaJake> jon_, yes, though if guarddog is really blocking outbound VNC connections, disable that too
<jon_> ok, ill go try it
<Gonohov> May be I need some other package to be downloaded, I don't know which though...
<JErick> So yes, I have this driver I want to install (it's an ati proprietary driver) and I want to run it, but I'm not sure how to run it through the terminal.
<javaJake> jon_, like I said, I can help up to the point of connection. Beyond that is the land of the unkown for me. Unless you want to talk about the WUSB54GS, xorg.conf, ndiswrapper, or the Radeon M6 LY video card. :)
<ssmith> Newbie Question-  How do I run KTorrent?
<javaJake> Those I have much more knowledge on due to months of Googling and testing.
<jon_> it didnt work
<Sanne> Gonohov: you need the headers for your running kernel. What's the output of 'uname -r'?
<JErick> You can see it in the Internet section, yes ssmith?
<jon_> i was not sure if i should connect to the ip address :0 or the computer name :0
<Gonohov> Sanne: It's on my home machine. It sais "2.6.20-15-generic"
<jon_> it says it cant resolve the computer name but the ip makes it freeze with no feedback
<JErick> nvm I think i have my way to run it. thanks
<Sanne> Gonohov: the you can install the headers with: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic
<gikid> i have a question about using kubuntu in a VM
<Sanne> Gonohov: or use aptitude/synaptic/adept as you prefer
<Gonohov> Sanne: That's the point -- I have them already installed
<gikid> when i tried to install kubuntu on VirtualBox, it tried to partition the drive but it couldnt create a swap partition
<gikid> does anyone know whats wrong?
<javaJake> jon_, the IP address is always X.X.X.X.X
<Gonohov> Sanne: I've downloaded linux-headers package within the Windows PC, then rebooted and try to install. The package was already installed. I reinstall it, though...
<jon_> i thought when using vnc you put the display number after the ip
<Sanne> Gonohov: oh! Then I can only assume that the compiling script searches for them in a wrong location. How are you going about compiling your driver?
<jon_> i think mine is display 0
<javaJake> jon_, for some clients, you do not have to
<jon_> ill try just the ip
<javaJake> jon_, I never do myself, but then again, I never use xtightvncviewer. :P
<Dragnslcr> Anybody know offhand what command is run and/or file is altered when you set monitor power saving in the system settings?
<ruben_> hola
<ruben_> hi
<Sanne> Gonohov: what's the output of 'dpkg -l linux-headers-2.6.20-15 | grep ^ii'
<steffen> how can i play a ogg file? i have tryed Kaffeine and XMMS.
<jon_> did not work, i could use another vnc viewer but krdc did not work either
<Gonohov> Sanne: I ran './build_package' and then hit 'Enter' an all :(
<ruben_> hey hey hey
<Dragnslcr> steffen- try Amarok maybe?
<ruben_> i don't know linux
<ruben_> i wanna to talk
<SlimeyPete> steffen: xmms should do it. Try VLC or beep-media-player or amarok.
<jon_> also krdc has an extra error that it cannot find stuff on the network
<gikid> ruben_ you should probably goto ##linux
<ruben_> how are you?
<Gonohov> Sanne: the output was "Header files related to Linux kernel version 2.6.20"
<Admiral_Chicago> ruben_: #kubuntu-offtopic as well
<ruben_> i have the kubuntu feisty
<ruben_> it is the best
<gikid> compared to what?
<Sanne> Gonohov: ok, then they are installed. Just to be sure. This ./build_package script, is it small enough that you could pastebin it? Can you open it in a text editor?
<gikid> hmm
<gikid> bye guys
<phoenixbyrd> gikid, best compared to XP
<ruben_> any girl, wanna talk with me?
<ruben_> i can't speak english very good
<ruben_> i m spanish
<Dragnslcr> No kidding
<Gonohov> Sanne: I'm sorry, when I try "build_package" it tells me I need "build_module" first to be run. So I have mistaken -- I ran "./build_module".
<javaJake> ruben_, if you don't have a problem in Kubuntu, or you don't want to help anyone with Kubuntu, visit #kubuntu-offtopic
<Sanne> Gonohov: ok, what about this script? Is it a text file?
<ruben_> bye gikid
<Gonohov> Sanne: Yes, it is. Now I try to open it with nano. Where should I look?
<ruben_> i dont know gonohov
<Sanne> Gonohov: I don't know, that's why I would like to have a look too ;). Can you paste it to paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<steffen> Dragnslcr: that didnt help. sorry
<ruben_> i dont know linux
* SRN9 is away: Gone away for now.
<Dragnslcr> steffen- weird. Amarok should support ogg by default
<Gonohov> Sanne: Yes, of course. Now I'm opening it. Please wait a little...
<ruben_> i m beginner with linux
<jon_> javajake i cannot ping the vnc server
<javaJake> ruben_, yes, do you have a problem? If you do, you should ask people. If you don't ask you will not get an answer
<jon_> it says it is not permitted
<javaJake> jon_, ah, now _that_ is a problem.
<javaJake> Permitted?
<javaJake> Can you post the message?
<ruben_> ohh, ok, javajake
<ruben_> no problem
<ruben_> i shut up my mouth
<jon_> PING 192.168.1.180 (192.168.1.180) 56(84) bytes of data.
<jon_> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<jon_> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<jon_> it keeps doing that
<javaJake> Wow, that's strange
<ruben_> i thought that that is a chat
<ruben_> but i was to mix up
<javaJake> ruben_, not on this channel. Channels are about specific topics. This one is about getting a Kubuntu problem solved.
<ruben_> ohhh, i understand
<Sanne> ruben_: this is the help channel. The general chat and socializing is in #kubuntu-offtopic.
<ruben_> sorry
<ruben_> sorry sorry
<steffen> Dragnslcr: it doesn't start and i have tryed pressing play, but nothing happens. the size of the ogg file is 16MB
<ruben_> but i m new for me
<ruben_> this is new for me
<javaJake> OK, we get it. Start asking, helping, or please leave. :)
<ruben_> ok, i understand
<ruben_> i have a problem
<Dragnslcr> steffen- does the timer start and you just don't get any sound, or does it not start at all?
<ruben_> i have a laptop with a web cam integreat
<Faber-it> that's big problem
<jon_> how do i get it to be able to ping the other computer?
<ruben_> my computer is the 2125 la
<javaJake> jon_, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=307848
<ruben_> the hewlett packard
<ruben_> and i can't see the web cam
<javaJake> jon_, nvm - "Thanks for all your helps...!!! The firewall Shorewell was enabled and I stopped it and immediately I could ping both ways." was the answer in that thread
<ruben_> and, my version of linux is the feisty of kubuntu
<ruben_> but i have a problem
<ruben_> the configuration of web cam said me that
<jon_> so you think one of the firewalls is stopping it and that is why vnc wont work?
<ruben_> i have a router or i dont know
<Gonohov> Sanne: so I copied the file into clipboard - where should I paste it? I'm sorry, but I forgot the destination...
<javaJake> jon_, quite possibly. The impression I get is the interface is down when you get this error, or incorrectly configured
<javaJake> jon_, did you catch taht? :)
<steffen> Dragnslcr: when i press play there is 3sec pause and then it looks like it have stoped.
<Sanne> Gonohov: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Gonohov> Sanne: Thanks a lot!
<jon_> yes
<internet_> hi
<ruben_> hi internet
<jon_> i have a couple other problems if you are able to help me
<javaJake> jon_, I might be able to
<jon_> is there a way to get pidgin in the package manager? i tried to install it on my own and had nothing but problems
<javaJake> jon_, you should notice that i got the above information using Google. I merely googled the error, and I got a bunch of threads about that error.
<ruben_> i beleave that i have a problem with the web cam integrated in my portable computer but nobody wanna help me
<javaJake> jon_, I have not tried to get pidgen. I've stuck with Gaim myself.
<jon_> ok, i have been researching for days, maybe just looking up the wrong stuff
<jon_> ok
<javaJake> ruben_, can you post any information abotu the camera?
<jon_> i tried to do ./configure and it has errors
<ruben_> ok, the problem is that i don t know how is it
<javaJake> jon_, oh, the ol' compile method, eh? :)
<Gonohov> Sanne: I've pasted it here
<ruben_> the order is the lsusb?
<Gonohov> Sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20731/
<ruben_> in the terminal?
<javaJake> ruben_, possibly, but is it actually built into your laptop?
<ruben_> yes
<javaJake> ruben_, then it won't be lsusb - that is for USB devices
<ruben_> my laptop is the hp 2125 la
<Sanne> Gonohov: looking. Btw, I just found in the wiki page about lucent that there's a driver already in the repositories. Did you try that one?
<ruben_> dv2125 la
<ruben_> but i am noviced with linux
<ruben_> and my version is the kubuntu feisty
<jon_> my friend told me i needed a certain library, adept said that library was not installed so i installed it, then it said it could not commit, then said the package was broken, i selected remove which said deleting beryl, deleting emerald, etc. after restarting beryl does not work, it appears to be gone
<Gonohov> Sanne: No, if it works and I do not need to compile - I will be happy as at that day when I passed my phD exams!
<javaJake> ruben_, I have to run... your best bet is to find out what your camera really is instead of what the manufacturer tells you, and then to see if there's a driver for that. Someone else should be able to help you.
<wolferine> anyone able to help me setup my proftpd to view my NFS shares?
<Search4Lancer> meh, you're better off without beryl anyway :-D
<jon_> i am back to basic gnome, by the way, i installed gnome, xgl, and beryl and all that
<Sanne> Gonohov: ok, then let's find out about it before we do it the hard way ;). I'll give you the wiki page, you try to follow it, and if you get stuck, you shout. Ok? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Lucent
<ruben_> ok, i tried to install the drivers, but the computer tell me that i have a firewall
<ruben_> and the picture is white
<ruben_> in the amsn
<ruben_> i can to the recived but i cant to send my picture
<Gonohov> Sanne: I'm extremely sorry for have consumed your time, but your help is great. Thank you, I'll try it out.
<ruben_> i dont know if you understand me
<Sanne> Gonohov: no worries, I'm glad to help :)
<ruben_> my english is very bad
<ruben_> i know
<Gonohov> Sanne: I will try it when I get to my PC at home. Something tells me that my pain is over :)
<Sanne> Gonohov: here's help with this scanmodem tool: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/ScanModem
<Sanne> Gonohov: heh, ok, good luck :)
<The_Un-Named> ruben_, does it need to be amsn? GAIM(it's Pigeon now) and Kopete are perfect msn replacements
<ruben_> but, the web cam too?
<cpk1> kopete can use a webcam
<The_Un-Named> Kopete has webcam support
<ruben_> ohhhh, i dont know
<ruben_> i always to used the amsn
<Gonohov> Sanne: Thanks again for your help.
<Sanne> you're welcome, Gonohov :)
<ruben_> i can recived the picture, but i can't send my picture
<ruben_> ok, i tried the next time
<ruben_> thanks you, if i have a  problem, i come here
<ruben_> thaks
<ruben_> i go to sleep
<ruben_> that, this is at 1 oclock, am
<aro> ADIOS
<wolferine> anyone able to help me setup my proftpd to view my NFS shares?
<ruben_> adios aro
<aro> ruben
<ruben_> thanks you aro
<aro> entre #ubuntu-es
<ruben_> i hope that you to rest tonight
<ruben_> no se si se dice asi
<ruben_> pero que descanses
<aro> hablo espanol un poco, lo siento
<aro> no mucho
<ruben_> no mucho
<ruben_> no pasa nada
<ruben_> ok
<ruben_> no problem
<ruben_> aro, my msn is esp:
<ruben_> esp_ruben@hotmail.com
<aro> ruben you can join the channel #ubuntu-es
<nalioth> !es
<aro> en espanol
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ruben_> gracias
<ruben_> ok, good night
<ruben_> my fried
<ruben_> friend
<aro> buenos noches
<ruben_> buenas noches aro
<ruben_> y gracias
<aro> de nada
<ruben_> que descanses
<ruben_> have you to rest tonight
<aro> y tu
<ruben_> thank you very much
<ruben_> bye
<ruben_> i go to spleep right now
<ruben_> sleep sorry
<ruben_> bye
<wolferine> how can I login as a different user?
<wolferine> login doesnt work
<|lostbyte|> su <user>
<|lostbyte|> wolferine, ^
<mike_> can someone help me install java runtime environment (JRE)
<jmichaelx> i have a really dumb question....  i am wanting to simply copy some files from an external hard drive to a blank, formatted floppy. hoe the heck do i do that?
<wolferine> thanks lostbyte
<jmichaelx> do i need to somehow manually mount the floppy?
<wolferine> do you?
<Sanne> mike_: there's sun-java6-jre in the repositories (in multiverse).
<jmichaelx> mike_: you just need to enable the correct repo, and apt-get install
<strabes> How can i configure firestarter to let me seed torrents with ktorrent? I just dowloaded an entire torrent but haven't uploaded anything and I think it's because of firestarter.
<mike_> jmichaelx how do i do that?
<Sanne> mike_: here's the wiki page, should help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<jon_> i am trying to get vnc to work with my firewalls, can someone help me?
<mefisto__> can I make the default mouse theme (the one X starts with at login screen) match the default kubuntu mouse theme?
<semistud2354> does anyone know what package i need to get times new roman font
<semistud2354> im using fiesty, kubuntu
<jmichaelx> i have a really dumb question....  i am wanting to simply copy some files from an external hard drive to a blank, formatted floppy. how the heck do i do that?
<mike_> Sanne: i really dont understand the wiki page . Can you help me install it? im brand new to Kubuntu Edgy 6.10
<jmichaelx> sorry guys, didn't mean to repost in here
<mefisto__> semistud2354: mscorefonts, or something like that, installs the microsoft fonts
<Sanne> mike_: sure, let me open the page again
<mike_> Sanne: okay thanks! =] 
<jon_> i am a newbie but i got times new roman by just copying the file from my windows installation
<Sanne> mike_: ok, first I guess you need to know what "managing repositories" means?
<mike_> i have no clue what that is
<semistud2354> thanx for the info guys
<mike_> Sanne: Whats Managing Repositories?
<Sanne> mike_: I'm giving you pages to read and follow. Please try it, and if you get stuck, just shout ;). First, read this introduction, then follow the link to "Managing Repositories in Kubuntu" and follow the procedure to enable universe and multiverse.
<Sanne> mike_: oh, the link!
<mike_> okay
<Sanne> mike_: here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<mefisto__> semistud2354: msttcorefonts installs ms truetype fonts, including times new roman
<Sanne> mike_: and if youneed me, please type my name so my chat client notifies me about being spoken to.
<mike_> Sanne: okay thanks
<semistud2354> thanx mefisto
<Sanne> mike_: tell me if you need me, or when you're done with that.
<semistud2354> it works
<jmichaelx> you would think that copying files to a floppy would be no major feat...
<wolferine> anyone able to help me setup my proftpd to view my NFS shares?
<cathal_> hey, i just got a message on my laptop saying 'the batter has been removed', ah obviously it hasnt, anyone know what the issue might be?
<cathal_> *battery
<jmichaelx> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<The_Un-Named> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<The_Un-Named> ooh didn't know about this
<marcelpres> hy all
<wolferine> anyone able to help me setup my proftpd to view my NFS shares?
<jose___> ola pessoal alguem saber como instalar o Latex para LINUX
<Sanne> mike_: how's it going with the repositories?
<Sanne> oh. gone already.
<semistud2354> im interested in playing some snes and nintendo 64 games...doesn anyone know any good emulators
<semistud2354> for fiesty, kubuntu
<intelikey> snes9x-x - X binaries for snes9x - Super NES Emulator
<stdin> zsnes - Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM)
<semistud2354> whats better
<stdin> try each
<niall_> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<niall_> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<wolferine> ok, I want to share an nfs partition, but I dont understand premissions/owners/groups enough to troubleshoot, anyone willing to assist?
<semistud2354> whats a good n64 emulator??????????
<intelikey> nestra - Nintendo Entertainment System emulator
<intelikey> snes9express - GTK+ front-end for snes9x
<intelikey> not nesseccerily fo the last Q
<semistud2354> whats a good nintendo 64 emulator?
<stdin> semistud2354: we just told you, twice
<semistud2354> snes9express plays n64 gams
<semistud2354> ??
<stdin> !info snes9express
<ubotu> snes9express: GTK+ front-end for snes9x. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.42-5 (feisty), package size 385 kB, installed size 764 kB
<stdin> !info snes9x
<ubotu> Package snes9x does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> !info snes9x-x
<nimble> http://mupen64.emulation64.com/ could try that
<ubotu> snes9x-x: X binaries for snes9x - Super NES Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:1.5-1 (feisty), package size 666 kB, installed size 2500 kB
<wolferine> how do I change the owner/permissions of an nfs share?
<wolferine> do I have to do it on the remote box?
<stdin> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<stdin> don't use NFS myself, but that link may help
<niall_> how do I terminate a session?
<intelikey> session of what ?
<niall_> a user session
<intelikey> logout
<niall_> I feel like an idiot now :P
<wolferine> i really dont need a link
<wolferine> but thanks
<intelikey> niall_ if it's a console shell   'exit' also does the same thing
<intelikey> niall_ if it's an x session  ctrl+alt+backspace  will achieve that end as well
<intelikey> if you're not scared of the dark    alt+sysRQ+E  will end all sessions.
<intelikey> not for the novice of course  ^
<intelikey> only slightly less envasive is   sudo killall5
<intelikey> but that of course would not achieve a logout
<intelikey> </rant>
<wolferine> how do I change the owner/permissions of an nfs share? do I have to do it on the remote box?
<intelikey> wolferine did you try chown/chmod ?
<kris> hello
<wolferine> intelikey, on the local dir, yes
<intelikey> wolferine and i'm sure you would need root access on the box the fs actually lives on.
<wolferine> ok
<intelikey> whether you do it remotely or locally
<wolferine> which I do have
<wolferine> well, I cannot chmod/chown on the local box, for the nfs share
<intelikey> beyond that.   i'm network illiterate
<Ireclan> I have a question about KOffice...
<wolferine> ah
<wolferine> ok, well thanks anyways
<intelikey> wolferine np
<Ireclan> If I download all the applications integrated into KOffice, plus the KOffice package, will I have a correct install?
<carutsu> hello does anyone know 1)Why openoffice doesnt seem to see the special printers that came with kubuntu (such as pdf and_fax_), and 2) How can i install OOo dictionaries without the assistant couse it crashes OOo
<carutsu> Ireclan: yes KOffice package is only a metapackage
<intelikey> carutsu if you use the package manager and install koffice you will have a "correct install" of koffice
<Ireclan> carutsu: What is a meta package?
<carutsu_> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<intelikey> one that has no files really it only depends on other packages
<carutsu_> good it took me 3 tries xD
<carutsu_> !metapackage|ireclan
<ubotu> ireclan: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<carutsu_> ireclan got it?
<Ireclan> Eeeek....Sounds like I'm in for a big download...
<carutsu_> Ireclan: not too big they are quite good  compressed
<carutsu_> does anyone know 1)Why openoffice doesnt seem to see the special printers that came with kubuntu (such as pdf and_fax_), and 2) How can i install OOo dictionaries without the assistant couse it crashes OOo ? i dont know if it was posted
<Ireclan> carutsu: Yeah...Ummm....Can I download them one-by-one? I'm on dial-up...
<carutsu_> Ireclan: yes
<intelikey> that one portion is somewhat misleading imo  "It's not a real package" <<<  gives the illusion that it's something it isn't     or that it's not something it is, maybe i should say.
<BluesKaj> why don't hey call it a "collection of pkgs instead of a pkg ...they confuse ppl again with an unfortunate choice of terms
<luca> hi everyone
<carutsu_> mmm it's not a package per se, because it doesnt do anything
<carutsu_> it doesnt install anything either
<luca> does someone know how to have internet-based applications NOT starting up and complaining if the internet is not available at startup?
<carutsu_> luca starting up? 1)Close them before shutting down otherwise the session saves it or 2)Make it doesnt save a session so when you turn off and turn back on you'll have a "clean" boot
<carutsu_> !session
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carutsu_> luca: got it?
<luca> carutsu: I have them starting up at beginning of session (which is not saved) intentionally
<intelikey> luca one possable option would be to set them all for offline use and then save your session, have kde load that saved session at start time.   thus they would all default to offline use.
<BluesKaj> !start
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carutsu_> then i can't see other choice than set them in 'offline' mode
<luca> is not there any other way? right now I move the contents of the ~/.kde/Autostart folder every time I know I have to go somewhere I do not have internet access
<luca> (I am using a laptop)
<carutsu_> i can't think any other, i mean they aree trying to get internet acces if it is not avalible is obvious they will complain
<intelikey> carutsu_ you could script it.   write a small shell script that does some minor network test and if up start this session else start that session...
<intelikey> this is linux.  there is always a way
<ben_jb157> Anyone know how to enable the zoom/fade effect that happens when a desktop icon is clicked in kubuntu on another distro?
<carutsu_> intelikey: mmm, well might be, but anyway they will complain if they have no internet acces
<luca> not if they do not start
<luca> well problem is I cannot write scripts :-/ I guess I will have to learn someday then :D
<intelikey> carutsu_ not if they start in offline mode.    that's what i'm saying.   have two saved sessions.  one for offline one for connected and let the startup script check which to load.
<intelikey> luca a shell script is this simple.     anything you can do from the command line you can put in a file and run it.
<benkong2> hey all! Happy mothers day
<carutsu_> intelikey: ok, howver just a question based on what will you chose which session?
<luca> uhm okay but i am not able to tell a shell to check if there is internet connection
<benkong2> I got a problem trying to change my sources.list I used this list http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/blog/?page_id=13
<intelikey> carutsu_ i haven't played with it but i'm sure dcop can handle that
<carutsu_> actually if you are using knetworkmanager you will boot before the conection is made
<luca> and also, it must allow for some lag - after all, when I startup, usually knetworkmanager asks for the kdewallet password and then will try to connect, which can take a minute or to
<luca> carutsu yes my point exactly
<benkong2> now I am trying to grep the output for just the missing keys so I did aptitude update |grep NO_PUBKEY >> missing.keys but They are not there
<benkong2> what's wrong?
<intelikey> luca "ntpdate pool.ntp.org && echo connected || echo offline "
<carutsu_> you then should conect using iptables or something
<luca> ehm. Not an IT student here :$
<khatahn> anyone managed to get the kmplayer plugin in konqueror to play the videos in stage6.divx.com ?
<carutsu_> intelikey: but the conection must be made before, so he should do it in the command line
<dope> when my screen saver comes on the PCM setting in my mixer goes to 50%.  why?
<carutsu_> intelikey: right?
<intelikey> carutsu if the question is how to bring up the network before kde starts  then yes.   if the question is as first stated  "howto keep apps from whining about no connection" then you just start them in offline mode if the connection is not up.
<intelikey> have we changed the desired end ?
<carutsu_> intelikey: yes but the conection should be made before, ask for his network if it was stablished start them in online mode if its not in home (hence no conetion) start offline'
<luca> carutsu: yep
<luca> I guess it is also one of the aims in KDE4 - one of their main projects
<carutsu_> luca: it's tricky but quite nice must tell you but one thing more, it will increse your boot time for a couple of seconds couse you will have to wait for the conection to be made
<carutsu_> am i right? intelikey
<luca> carutsu_ I do not care, now I lose twenty second or more closing annoying popups warning me that there is no connection - which I already know ;)
<carutsu_> luca: nice then
<intelikey> ecerything started at boot has the potential of lengthening the boot time.
<luca> yep I know but as I stated...this problem robs me of much time
<carutsu_> luca: then you'll be happy
<luca> ok then - how to do this? :)
<kray> can you enable desktop effects is Kubuntu?
<luca> kray: yeah, but I advise using beryl instead
<intelikey> luca another and possably more feesable method would be to simply pause the startup of the apps.   rather than a symlink to "gaim"  (example only)   srite a script that does this.    "sleep 10 ;gaim "    thus it will be sleeping while you bring up the network.
<luca> kray: compiz-kde is hopelessly bggy
<kray> hmm i tried Beryl on ubuntu and it wasn't very stable
<intelikey> s/srite/write/
<luca> intelikey: ok, where do I find the instructions to write such a script? :)
<intelikey> i just gave it to you.
<luca> oh ok
<kray> so back to ubuntu if I want effects or use buggy Beryl?
<luca> kray: yep I fear so
<kray> :/
<luca> intelikey so I just write a text file with sleep 10 ;(application command) put it in the Autostart directory and make executable?
<kray> does anyone else find Beryl buggy or is it just me?
<luca> kray: it IS buggy but still functions quite well for my purposes
<luca> kray: it was, as compiz is, a GNOME project, so it does not function very well in KDE
<kray> figures
<luca> kray: for KDE 4 (released in October) they are writing something similar for KDE
<kray> i prefer KDE so much more over Gnome
<luca> kray: first betas out in June/July
<kray> i'll look forward to it. thanks
<luca> me too, but for the moment, Beryl is the only feasible option
<luca> for desktop effects I mean
<carutsu_> luca: you mean the kwin effects? those are nice
<intelikey> luca this would be a one script fix for all of them.   do   ls -l ~/.kde/Autostart/     and move all those links to something like   ~/.delayed/     then in  ~/.kde/Autostart/  put this    { sleep 20 ;for Q in ~/.delayed/* ;do $Q ;done ; } &        and make it executable.
<luca> carusu_ yes
<kray> I thought it was my Nvidia card drivers giving it problems, but after reading a bit, i guess its Beryl
<luca> ok!
<luca> kray it definitely IS beryl :)
<luca> in any case go hunting for kwin on youtube
<kray> thats a shame
<luca> if you want screenshots
<kray> k
<luca> hey, just two months of waiting
<luca> and I guess we KDE users will have it stable sooner than GNOME ones
<carutsu_> luca: well if you ask my opinion it will be quite nice some efects with stability, although I would have made some way to get the special efects from beryl instead, why bother rewriting them?
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<luca> sorry Admiral ;)
<intelikey> luca  note the  "put this" ^   is a text file containing the string.  you can name it anything.    jsut for clarity.
<carutsu_> er sorry although no one has asked anything, well I will, can anyone help me install dictionaries for OOo
<carutsu_> the wizard crashes it
<luca> ok doing it right now
<intelikey> luca if there is a link in there that starts the network leave it in ~/.kde/Autostart    that's what you want to happen and everything else is delayed.
<luca> intelikey the string to put in the .txt file is: { sleep 20 ;for Q in ~/.delayed/* ;do $Q ;done ; } &
<luca> right?
<intelikey> you may need to adjust the time of the sleep command.   i picked 20 seconds out of my hat.
<intelikey> luca yes
<intelikey> a few test runs and you can tell how much time to give it;
<luca> ok is there any way I can eventually stop the script from activating the things in the delayed folder?
<luca> I mean, if I know that there are no ways I am gonna get connected in a particular spot
<marcelpres> hy
<marcelpres> can you help?
<intelikey> luca move them out of the folder.      it only activates things in that folder
<marcelpres> me?
<luca> ok good :)
<carutsu_> anyone with dictionaries problems in OOo?
<luca> marcelpres: state your problem :)
<marcelpres> my notebook prints: "Failed to allocate mem resource...." (during boot)
<luca> carutsu_ I usually install them from the adept_manager
<luca> never given any problem
<carutsu_> luca: er, what's the package name?
<marcelpres> know anybody what is it?
<luca> probably the installer crashes 'cause you do not run OOo as root
<intelikey> marcelpres yuch.    dmesg  helpful ?
<luca> uhm just a sec
<carutsu_> luca: eh? as root but it will dounload it to ~ not OOo's directory
<carutsu_> oh well
<marcelpres> a moment please
<luca> oh ok then
<intelikey> marcelpres or is it panicing ?
<luca> in any case if I am not mistaken
<luca> the packages are the myspell ones
<carutsu_> luca: let me try it
<luca> also there are the openoffice.org-thesaurus packages which you could find useful :)
<luca> ok then ;)
<carutsu_> luca:
<carutsu_> luca: even if i run as root it crashes it
<carutsu_> just for the record
* intelikey thinks Admiral_Chicago's O,T, post is on a timmer...
<marcelpres> "PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:10000@f4000000 for 0000:01:00.0"
<luca> oh ok then the installer is very buggy for linux :D
<carutsu_> luca: no thesaurus for spanish =_=
<intelikey> hmmmm 1:0:0     [17179573.024000]  Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0     what vidio you got ?
<intelikey> that's a vidio ram issue.  as best i can tell.   anyone more kernel wise please jump in.
<luca> carutsu_ sorry about that
<luca> try looking in the site and maybe teh forums
<luca> I am more lucky, the Italian one is at disposal
<intelikey> marcelpres   ati ?
<carutsu_> luca: oh well, i must tell you is weird it used to happen on 2.0.4 but in 2.1 was solved now is back
<marcelpres> I have VIA VN800 chipset
<luca> in any case, the myspell dictionary for spanish should function, right?
<intelikey> k let me do a little looking.
<luca> try install it then run OOo and check for installed dictionaries
<luca> if you need it only for spellchecking, the myspell should be enough I think :D
<marcelpres> sorry but Im beginner
<marcelpres> n I dont speak english :)
<carutsu_> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<carutsu_> xD
<luca> parles tu franais, marcelpres? O espaol?
<marcelpres> je ne parles pas francais:)
<marcelpres> unfortunatelly i dont speak any langauges
<carutsu_> the only thing i can say in french is "je ne parle pass francais" xD
<carutsu_> same as marcelpres
<marcelpres> (exept hungarian)
<intelikey> !fr | marcelpres
<ubotu> marcelpres: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<marcelpres> except
<intelikey> http://community.asplinux.ru/forum/6/9086/ marcelpres
<intelikey> ?
<carutsu_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<carutsu_> xD
<marcelpres> sorry
<luca> uhm hungarian
<BluesKaj> strange, i have 2 mplayer-plugins in about:pluins list , both are 3.3.1 versions , but one has a list longer than the other ...what gives ?
<luca> !hn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> need help view my NFS share (cannot see it when I connect via FTP)
<BluesKaj> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<luca> there it was :)
<luca> ok I am calling it quits
<Bree> o.o
<marcelpres> hm
<luca> thanks for the help intelikey
<marcelpres> thank you
<luca> see you all
<marcelpres> bye
<Ireclan> Anyone here familiar with Python?
<wolferine> i wish
<wolferine> u use proftpd?
<Ireclan> wolferine: Nope. Sorry.
<wolferine> :)
<Dragnslcr> Is there any way for alien on an amd64 system to convert an x86 rpm?
<esunder> anyone familiar with dual monitors on kubuntu?
<stdin> Dragnslcr: no, just use sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i package-i386.deb to install x86 packages
<Dragnslcr> stdin- thanks, but that doesn't help me get the .deb
<carutsu_> stdin: how can i remove a package and all its directories? currently if i uninstall something it leaves all kind of traces
<HymnToLife> carutsu_, you could try    apt-get remove --purge packageName
<carutsu_> ok
<carutsu_> HymnToLife: if it's a metapackage it will remove it's dependencies, right?
<HymnToLife> no
<HymnToLife> they have apt-get autoremove for that
<carutsu_> if i want to remove say openoffice then? apt-get autoremove openoffice.org?
<carutsu_> damn i dont have the metapackage
<wayl> #ubuntu-es
<stealthy|lap|kub> ok
<stealthy|lap|kub> is there any way to set up like a cutoff frequency for my sound?
<stealthy|lap|kub> I've got a 5.1 system and it's getting annoying hearing the satellites try to play ranges they can't
<stealthy|lap|kub> anyone?
<BluesKaj> are you running the sats from the sub like most setups
<stealthy|lap|kub> Yes.
<carutsu_> does anyone know how to get the screensaver from boinc?
<BluesKaj> obvious question , any EQ ?
<stealthy|lap|kub> all default atm
<stealthy|lap|kub> it's still doing nonos though, sounds like trash
<BluesKaj> if you are using the alsa eq system you may have the bass end cranked too much for the sats to handle  it
<maltaethiron> hey, when i try to 'sudo apt-get update', i get the error 'Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open
<stealthy|lap|kub> alsa eq system?
<maltaethiron> any help?
<stealthy|lap|kub> You mean the trash bass/treble levels/
<stealthy|lap|kub> ?
<ben_jb157> maltaethiron, sorry i just joined what is your question
<maltaethiron> when i try to 'sudo apt-get update', i get the error 'Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open
<carutsu_> maltaethiron: check you have no adept windows open
<carutsu_> if you dont then
<carutsu_> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<carutsu_> !adept-crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maltaethiron> so you think its a problem with adept?
<ben_jb157> maltaethiron, are you running another instance of a package manager?
<BluesKaj> sorry , I meant the amarok eq
<carutsu_> mmm there was a command to unlock it
<maltaethiron> im not
<BenPA> hi all ... can anyone help me re-mount my new swap ... getting error can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<maltaethiron> i just edited my repositories via nano
<maltaethiron> and now i cant update
<ben_jb157> how about if you try aptitude update
<maltaethiron> but they're valid repos
<maltaethiron> i've been using them on all my linux machines
<carutsu_> maltaethiron: however sometime there's a whitespace or something and it will prevent adept from runing
<carutsu_> !adept lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ben_jb157> maybe using aptitude will give you a more detailed error message
<carutsu_> damn there was a command
<BluesKaj> !adept-lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maltaethiron> carutsu: so i should check for a whitespace in the repos list?
<BenPA> hi all ... can anyone help me re-mount my new swap ... getting error can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<BluesKaj> Unlocking The Package Manager 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<carutsu_> BluesKaj: thank you that was it maltaethiron, also check your repos list are valid
<maltaethiron> carutsu: ty
<BenPA> hi all ... can anyone help me re-mount my new swap ... getting error can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<carutsu_> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<carutsu_> BenPA: I'm afraid i will not be of help
<stealthy|lap|kub> BluesKaj: nope
<stealthy|lap|kub> no eq
<maltaethiron> hey, i still cant sudo apt-get update
<maltaethiron> here's the full error:
<maltaethiron> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<maltaethiron> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<carutsu_> are you runing it sudo?
<maltaethiron> yeah
<carutsu_> maltaethiron: mmm, weird
<maltaethiron> i know right?
<maltaethiron> a little frustraiting
<carutsu_> maltaethiron: double check your sources.list and erase any non-kubuntu lines
<carutsu_> then try again, if that solves it then there must be something wrong with your new sources, misspelled most likelly
<maltaethiron> even the comments?
<carutsu_> maltaethiron: no, comments doesnt metter
<maltaethiron> i mean, it shouldnt be a problem with my repos at all, it doesnt even ask me for my password when i run the command
<Teknoenie> hi all
<carutsu_> mmm, I'm afraid that's the only case i have had that problem, mmm, may be someone else might think something else
<carutsu_> mmm
<maltaethiron> carutsu: you think i might be able to get help in the ubuntu channel?
<Teknoenie> i have a rather quick question for a shell scripter out there.  I'd like to take the output of ypcat -k group |grep -i groupname and grep the NIS password database for that name.. any takers?
<carutsu_> maltaethiron: may be
<carutsu_> maltaethiron: watch your running process do you see any instances of adept runing?
<maltaethiron> .....how do i check my processes
* maltaethiron feels like a n00b
<carutsu_> ctrl+esc
<carutsu_> maltaethiron: if so, try killing them, then runing the unlocker command someone gave you
<carutsu_> maltaethiron: its normal, you weren't born runing linux
<draik> How do I turn down the bright level on my computer?
<carutsu_> Teknoenie: I'm by no way a shell scripter [yet]  but you have to pipeline them, no?
<draik> I was playing with a game in Cedega and all of a sudden I come back to see my computer's all BRIGHT
<carutsu_> Teknoenie: http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl2_pip.htm
<maltaethiron> carutsu: should i kill apt-get if i see it in the processes
<maltaethiron> ?
<Teknoenie> yes, I'm looking for the proper pipe.  I can't seem to get it to work the way i'd like
<carutsu_> maltaethiron: yes
<carutsu_> maltaethiron: most likelly is what have blocked the lock directory
<carutsu_> Teknoenie: sorry haven't done it before
<carutsu_> draik: change the gamma bar in system>screen
<draik> Everything is so bright.
<maltaethiron> carutsu: i have "insufficient permission" so kill apt-get
<draik> Thank you ... ummm... I'm sorry, I can't make out a name
<cashvalentine^^> Which is the better dual core processor for Ubuntu, AMD or Intel Duo 2?
<carutsu_> well take the number of process
<carutsu_> draik:  no problem, solved it?
<carutsu_> maltaethiron: it's normal, take the PID then go to konsole and type "sudo kill PID"
<BenPA> !mtab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maltaethiron> carutsu: with PID being the number?
<carutsu_> exactly PID means process ID
<maltaethiron> gotcha
<carutsu_> then try again
<david2> Anyone know much about knetworkmanager?
<carutsu_> david2: not at all, but post your proble
<carutsu_> m
<draik> SWEET
<draik> Thank you carutsu_
<carutsu_> solved?
<draik> Yes
<carutsu_> draik: no problem
<david2> I just wont stay connected....
<draik> My retinas thank you
<carutsu_> draik: xD
<carutsu_> david2: no error?
<david2> like it disconnects when I go do something else
<david2> from what it dont tell me sh*t
<david2> connects but just doesn't stay that way
<david2> and I'd have to reconnect manually
<carutsu_> mmm, have you tried with another network?
<carutsu_> maltaethiron: worked?
<david2> Huh?
<internet24> tyjuy
<vit> hi
<carutsu_> david2: yes, have you tried conecting any network other than that one
<carutsu_> vit: hi
<dezo> hy2
<maltaethiron> well, apt-get worked that time carutsu, but i have a bunch of error and fails
<david2> What other network would there be
<david2> its just cable hhooked up to a wireless router
<vit> niice to meet everybody
<david2> I hate the cat 5 streamed eveywwhere in my appartment
<vit> do you want to chat with me?
<carutsu_> maltaethiron: er ok, we solved half issue
<david2> Every other computer stays connected but this one
<carutsu_> vit I'm afraid this is support, any chat should be made in #kubuntu-offtopic
<vit> oh,i am sorry
<carutsu_> david2: mm, can anyone help him, he can't stay conected
<carutsu_> vit: no problem
<Dragnslcr> Anybody know offhand what command is run and/or file is altered when you set monitor power saving in the system settings?
<carutsu_> nop, try googling for it
<david2> Doing so now
<maltaethiron> !apt-get update
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get update - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<david2> been doing it for awhile
<carutsu_> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<vit> i am a new user of kubuntu,i stalled kubuntu on my notebook
<vit> but webcam does not work ,who can help me?
<carutsu_> vit: nive you gave it a shot, have you liked it?
<carutsu_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<carutsu_> vit: and as an advice, you should google a bit before comming here, it'll save you time
<carutsu_> !webcam|vit
<ubotu> vit: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<vit> thanks
<carutsu_> vit: no problem
<carutsu_> maltaethiron: what's going on
<carutsu_> ?
<maltaethiron> im gonna pastebin the output of the command and my sources.list file
<draik> What is the CLI command for the kernel and KDE version?
<carutsu_> maltaethiron: ok
<carutsu_> !CLI
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<carutsu_> draik: for the kernel? what do you want to know
<draik> Why do I keep getting this every so often:   [CTCP]  Received Version request from freenode-connect.
<draik> My current version
<carutsu_> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<maltaethiron> carutsu: ok, so when i decide to go to the internet, konqueror says "no sir"
<carutsu_> maltaethiron: sorry?
<draik> carutsu_: I want to know the command to use to view the current KDE and kernel version.
<carutsu_> draik: have you recently instaled kubuntu?
<draik> I am just curious.
<maltaethiron> carutsu: lol...think the fact that this is installed on some sort of jacked up partition has anything to do with it?
<draik> I am running edgy
<BluesKaj> !Repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<carutsu_> draik: uname -r
<jordo23> I have a secondary internal hard drive that suddenly will not let me write to it (I can read the drive). The drive is using a fat32 file system and is listed to mount in fstab. I cannot for the life of me figure out why I cannot write to it. The permissions to the drive seem to be fine and it is "owned" by my user account....any ideas????
<carutsu_> try doing a "kdesu konqueror" if you can write to it, then it's permission's problem
<carutsu_> jordo23: try doing a "kdesu konqueror" if you can write to it, then it's permission's problem
<jordo23> carutsu_: Yeah.....that way when looking up the drive I can write to it.....now what?
<carutsu_> jordo23: check the files permisions in "System configuration">Advanced>Hard drives
<carutsu_> somthing like that, im not runing an english system
<stdin> Disk & Fileststems
<jordo23> stdin: I am there now.....but don't see anything that applies...
<stdin> make sure it's set to be writable
<jordo23> stdin: Says it IS writable, but under "Security and Safety" it says root.....
<stdin> where is it mounted to?
<jordo23> stdin: Changed those entries to my user name and group and it seems to work right now.....
<stdin> ahh, ok then :P
<jordo23> stdin: thanks
<stdin> if it works, then great :)
<stdin> and thank carutsu_ too :)
<carutsu_> stdin: :D
<Coldwar55> anyone having problems with people wtih MSN messaging to kopete?
<stdin> anyone using MSN isn't worth talking to
<Coldwar55> -_-
<Coldwar55> I didn't ask for that -_-
<carutsu_> stdin: xD very rude from you
<stdin> (meaning, I don't use it with kopete, so I have no problems there)
<carutsu_> Coldwar55: no i do use it and i have no problems
<Coldwar55> People say they are trying to message me
<Coldwar55> and it says
<Coldwar55> The following message could not be delivered to all recipients:
<carutsu_> are you invisible or something?
<Coldwar55> no
<Coldwar55> online
<Coldwar55> I can message them fine
<mmHg> having a little trouble installing nvidia drivers.  No matter which method I use, I get "(EE) NVIDIA(0):  Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!" in my Xorg.0.log and X (of course) won't start.  Any ideas?
<mmHg> running feisty btw - installing for a Geforce Fx-5500
<stdin> Coldwar55: just did a search on launchpad for kopete bugs, didn't find anything to do with msn there
<Coldwar55> hmm
<stdin> mmHg: did you install nvidia-glx{-new,-legaxy} and the linux-restricted-modules package?
<mmHg> stdin that was my first try.  When that didn't work I tried manually installing nvidia's drivers, and even tried the Envy program.  I get the same error whenever xorg.conf sets the driver to "nvidia" instead of "nv"
<stdin> mmHg: did you make sure to uninstall the previously installed drivers before trying the next install?
<mmHg> stdin I tried, but I'm not sure how to do a clean sweep of the drivers.  What's the best way to uninstall all of them?
<stdin> mmHg: there should be an uninstall option with the script downloaded from nvidia, and with envy
<intelikey> i sure do wish i knew how i did it....
<stdin> mmHg: as for the package you can just remove the nvidia-glx package (and possibly the linux-restricted-modules one too)
<juanbox4> mmHg if you want I can send you a guide (.txt file) so what your e-mail is too easy to use
<mmHg> stdin running envy's deinstall script now
<intelikey> i like the way this box works right now.  consoles automaticly deactivate when not in use, but i have no clue how i achieved that.  (not talking about pam and autologout)
<mmHg> juanbox4 mmhg15@gmail.com will work
<mmHg> stdin okay - envy's done
<juanbox4> mmHg ok  sending
<mmHg> stdin looks like everything is gone
<carutsu_> if i want to open a program on boot, where should i add the line?
<intelikey> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<carutsu_> thank you
<intelikey> carutsu_ generally speaking  /etc/rc.local
<carutsu_> excelent
<carutsu_> intelikey: but what if is only for that user
<carutsu_> ?
<juanbox4> mmHg its in spanish do you need a translate?
<Coldwar55> This is quite wierd
<Coldwar55> Even gaim is having the rpboelm too
<stdin> mmHg: now try the default nvidia-glx packages, also remove and reinstall the restricted modules (just to make sure)
<mmHg> juanbox4 yes please
<intelikey> then user specific stuff goes in the users home
<juanbox4> mmHg check your mail
<intelikey> !autostart | carutsu_
<ubotu> carutsu_: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<carutsu_> excelent
<Coldwar55> Would it have anyything to do with me disabling ipv6?
<mmHg> stdin do you know the package name for restricted modules ?   I'm getting a Couldn't find package error
<intelikey> carutsu_ note the differance in "boot"  and  "login"   :)
<carutsu_> intelikey: RIGHT! got it
<stdin> carutsu_: it would be "linux-restricted-modules-(kernel version)", eg: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<intelikey> while true that most people do want to login at boot time it is not nesseccary.   and the distinction should be made when asking for help.
<mmHg> stdin thanks
<carutsu_> stdin: scuse me?
<carutsu_> intelikey: sorry had no idea
<stdin> opps, damn tabs :p
<HymnToLife> stdin, why (kernel version) when you can use $(uname -r) ? ;)
<intelikey> just makes it easier if we are all speaking the same language
<stdin> HymnToLife: same thing :)
<mmHg> HymnToLife ha!  I knew there was a shortcut :p  thx
<stdin> HymnToLife: or even $(cat /proc/version|awk '{print $3}')
<levi-> Can anyone help me configureing Ndiswrapper and my Linksys speedbooster usb wifi adapter?
<mmHg> stdin what's the difference btw generic and lowlatency restricted-modules?
<HymnToLife> levi-, what's wrong with ndiswrapper and your Linksys speedbooster usb wifi adapter?
<HymnToLife> mmHg, they're for the generic and lowlatency kernels, respectively ;)
<levi-> hang on I have to transpose the errs from my laptop
* intelikey is not awk'ish.  `cat /proc/version | cut -d' ' -f3`
<mmHg> stdin how do I change my kernel from 386 to x86?
<levi-> okay..
<levi-> the doesnt install correctly
<levi-> *driver*
<stdin> mmHg: 386 is x86
<HymnToLife> levi-, what does it do instead of installing correctly ?
<stdin> mmHg: the -386 kernel is for older cpus, the -generic one is better with newer ones
<stdin> mmHg: if you want the -generic one, then install the package "linux-generic"
<intelikey> mmHg generic kernels in ubuntu 6.10+   are smp ready
<levi-> it instals the driver improperly as the output in terminal puts it
<steffen> can i change the screen size without restarting the computer?
<HymnToLife> then most likely it's the wrong driver
<levi-> from there, nothing else works
<intelikey> steffen yes
<levi-> No it isnt
<steffen> intelikey: how?
<levi-> i got it from linksys.com matched the picture for my device and whatnot
<intelikey> steffen the gui way in the kmenu > system something
<HymnToLife> the picture of the device means nothing...
<levi-> I eneterd the model number to get that picture
<levi-> blarg *entered*
<intelikey> steffen the cli way   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    and ctrl+alt+backspace  to reset the gui.
<steffen> intelikey: thx :)
<mmHg> okay - applying changes.....fingers crossed!
<intelikey> steffen also of note.  if you just need to zoom in try the    ctrl+alt+plus (number pad plus key)
<stdin> steffen: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" would be better than "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", you'll be asked less questions
<intelikey> or -plow if you want the questions...
<Cosmo__> my openoffice document I have spent hours on just closed and I didn't notice it, does openoffice autosave?
<intelikey> should
<levi-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<levi-> sorry needed the link ;)
<intelikey> it's in the topic too
<angeldarkholme> hi guys ...sorry for the question....does anybody here knows if there is a way to save the animated emoticons in kopete to use them later?
<intelikey> !emoticons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emoticons - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angeldarkholme> thanks
<intelikey> yeah i shot my self in the foot on that one...    thought there was an infonode on that
<levi-> HymnToLife, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20755/
<levi-> thats what I get trying to install the driver
<carutsu_> i have a small problem with alsamixer when i reboot there's only sound comming from the right speaker
<intelikey> levi- i wouldn't think you would want it installed to  /home/levi/Desktop/Drivers/
<levi-> Well Ijust threw the driver there to test it out
<levi-> Idmove it later
<levi-> any ideas though?
<intelikey> k   i'll hush.    i failed at installing nvidia drivers for this box,  so better i stay out of it.
<Cosmo__> wtf it just disapeared, I didn't close the program or anything
<HymnToLife> levi-, did you install it with ndiswrapper -i ?
<levi-> Yeah
<levi-> Sorry I left that part out -.-
<levi-> I retyped it.
<HymnToLife> I need the output of ndiswrapper -l too then
<levi-> kk
<HymnToLife> and of lsusb, just to be sure
<intelikey> Cosmo__ sounds like it crashed.    is it supposed to be a stable version or "latest build" ?
<levi-> post iit here or pastebin?
<intelikey> pastebin
<intelikey> levi- general rule.  unless it's one line.  use the pastebin.
<Cosmo__> intelikey: stable version I think, the one that came with fiesty
<levi-> k
<levi-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20756/
<intelikey> Cosmo__ hmmmm well look on the launchpad for bug reports about it.
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<levi-> HymnToLife ^
<jrabbit> how do I change the resoultion?
<jrabbit> I've been looking WAY too long
<levi-> *edited*
<intelikey> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jrabbit> no for xinerama
<jrabbit> <_
<intelikey> oh dual head ?
<jrabbit> yes... >_<
<intelikey> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<intelikey> maybe there ^  not sure
<jrabbit> do you know anything besides how to tell me off to a wiki?
<intelikey> yeah a few things
<jrabbit> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<HymnToLife> you most likely installed a wrong driver, see here for possibly correct ones : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206
<jrabbit> HymnToLife, it works fine
<jrabbit> it works in gnome
<intelikey> jrabbit i don't think that was for you.
<jrabbit> oh
<intelikey> jrabbit HymnToLife has been helping levi- with a driver problem.
<jrabbit> oh
<intelikey> but levi- seems to have desynced.
<jrabbit> or hes messing with xorg :P
<intelikey> could be.  :)     -:- SignOff levi-: #kubuntu (Remote closed the connection)
<jrabbit> so theres no way to change the screen resoluton like in GNOME or Windows or any other system?
<jrabbit> for xinerama to work its gotta expand the screen
<jrabbit> splice the two
<jrabbit> but I can't change the global res. in kde
<intelikey> jrabbit you seem to be assuming tht because i can't tell you how that it can't be done.    nothing would be farther from true.
<juanbox4> so mmHg it works?
<mmHg> stdin okay I've got the right kernel, restricted modules, and the nvidia-glx package installed, but sudo nvidia-glx-config enable doesn't enable and when I manually change xorg.conf to show "nvidia" instead of "nv" I get my failed to load kernel module error again
<mmHg> juanbox4 I only got the spanish instructions - did you send a translation?
<jrabbit> lol
<jrabbit> I've been looking myself
<jrabbit> no real luck
<Pupeno> Hello.
<intelikey> OK WHO is good with dual head configs.    jrabbit would like some info.   !
<mmHg> stdin any ideas?
<Pupeno> I was running Kubuntu Edgy, then I've run Debian 4.0 for some days and now I am running Feisty. Now with Feisty, Kmail crashes on startup. Any ideas?
<jrabbit> pupeno
<jrabbit> run it in terminal
<jrabbit> or konsole
<levi-> Im haveing trouble burning the Feisty Iso
<Pupeno> jrabbit: already doing that.
<jrabbit> whats it return?
<jrabbit> kmail -v?
<jrabbit> version or verbose
<Pupeno> This is all I get (that's meaningfull): QGArray::at: Absolute index 0 out of range.
<jrabbit> try installing it again?
<jrabbit> might fix
<mantice> Could some one help me ? my Ktorrent crashes every time I leave my computer.
<jrabbit> any updates waiting?
<Pupeno> jrabbit: installing it again? I don't think that may achieve anything. No updates waiting.
<mantice> Is there standby in kubuntu ? or any power saving things like turn hard drives off. I think this could be making KTorrent Crash
<zhangkai> Why kubuntu 's amarok can't play mp3?
<crimsun> zhangkai: install libxine1-ffmpeg
<zhangkai> crimsun,use which source?
<crimsun> zhangkai:      1.1.4-2ubuntu3 0
<crimsun>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<stanley> guys my webcam image appears upside down
<crimsun> so it'd be in feisty/universe
<stanley> how do i fix it??
<jrabbit> your on gusty? eep
<crimsun> stanley: stand on your head.
<crimsun> jrabbit: how else would a dev test his fixes?  :-)
<stanley> crimsun: well that was intelligent
<intelikey> quick Q   are any packages in "restricted" needed for installing the binary nvidia driver from the manufacture ?
<crimsun> intelikey: if you intend to use the version distributed with K/ubuntu, then you need linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> stanley: in the absence of additional debugging information, that's the best I can do.
<intelikey> i know that.   i mean the package from nvidia ?
<stanley> ok thank u anyway
<marconi> ola
<mmHg> juanbox4 got the translation - working on it now
<crimsun> stanley: (that means give us more info so we can help you ;-)
<crimsun> intelikey: no, you likely want to uninstall that, even.
<intelikey> i tried the package from the repos,   "it don't work"  :)
<stanley> well i have it plugged in...i have not adjusted any settings or anything at all, n when i try using it in kopete it appears upside down
<intelikey> big at the little & bottom at the top       wow way coll.
<intelikey> cool
<chaosite> hello.
<chaosite> does the feisty DVD contain all of the main repository?
<Hobbsee> i believe so
<chaosite> awesome. Thanks.
<intelikey> also the howto talks about enabling repos installing restricted modules and nvidia*glx but it assumes you will be using udev and mentions nothing of inserting a module,   i'm sure a modprobe command will be required for me but i don't know what to insert...
<chaosite> intelikey: the module name for the nvidia driver is 'nvidia'... so modprobe nvidia.
<chaosite> (but I just joined, I might have missed your actual question =P)
<crimsun> intelikey: I was referring to uninstalling li
<crimsun> arr
<intelikey> chaosite we'll assume that's it until proven differently
<crimsun> linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) if you're going to use the one(s) from Nvidia's site.
<intelikey> crimsun hmmm   so i'll have to install that either way  eeh
<intelikey> tty23 [root@~]  modprobe nvidia_legacy
<intelikey> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_legacy (/lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/volatile/nvidia_legacy.ko): No such device
<intelikey> now i remember why i can't get it to work.
<intelikey> can't insert the module
<intelikey> oh my.   i just inserted rivafb    after commenting out the blacklist line about it....
<gilbert_> hello guys
<gilbert_> my opera browser keeps crashing in heavy javascript pages..also with flash. is there any solution to this?
<duffyd> hi, I think this may just be a general ubuntu issue but I can't seem to get my internet browsers to recognise any host entries I put in my /etc/hosts file - anyone having a similar issue?
<intelikey> this is what the nvidia driver from the repos does for me   http://pastebin.us/35462
<wayl> #ubuntu-es
<duffyd> if I ping the host addresses they work fine but in the browser it doesn't recognise the changes
<Rictoo> I'm bored
<Rictoo> are there any cool games to play?
<Rictoo> =/
<intelikey> no
<Rictoo> .....
<intelikey> kolf ?
<Rictoo> er
<Rictoo> no
<Rictoo> -.-
<intelikey> duffyd i know nothing about networking.   sorry.
<duffyd> np
<duffyd> I might try #ubuntu too
<intelikey> i can't even get nvidia drivers to work.
<dsmith_> !autoclean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoclean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dsmith_> ubotu broke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dsmith_> oh its slow
<kalorin`> intelikey
<dsmith_> hello room
<kalorin`> there'sa bunch of stuff you have to do iwth regards to building the kernel module
<kalorin`> this is exactly what I've been saying for the last few weeks that hte ati and nvidia drivers are really not all that different iwth regards to hoops to make them work
<intelikey> from the repos ?
<kalorin`> oh talking about the ones you download
<intelikey> no the repos modle
<kalorin`> oh
<kalorin`> yeah I prefer performance so I just use the ones from the manufacturer
<kalorin`> everything I've read about them say usually 3-5x faster
* kalorin` shrugs
<kalorin`> and it's old habbit
<intelikey> i'm not going to get any preformance anyway....
<intelikey> just wanted to be able to say " yeah i installed that "
<kalorin`> I've been considering an 7600GT, specifically one iwth dual dvi out and no fan
<kalorin`> just a big heatsink
<kalorin`> thinking it'd make the machine quieter
<intelikey> but alas    "no it didn't work for me"
<kalorin`> heh
<kalorin`> yeah sorry, I've literally never had an open source driver under 6.10 for video, nvidia or otherwise work quite right
<Kr4t05> Okay... This is annoying...
<kalorin`> ATI was the worst, you have to run apt-get install's during the installation to get it to run
<kalorin`> the nvidia just wouldn't recognize my nice 1600x1200 FP at work and really ticked me off
<intelikey> that wouldn't be a big deal if it would just work.   (of course this in nv not ati)
<Kr4t05> I spend 2 hours burning DVD in k3b, but, when I try to open it in Kaffeine, I get an error that says "The source can't be read.  Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (///dev/hdb)
<Kr4t05> "
<Kr4t05> However, I can view the files in Konqueror fine.
<Kr4t05> Ugh.. Forget it.
* kalorin` dies laughing
<intelikey> heh dmesg says   "[17197313.824000]  nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<kalorin`> sit down at the final this week for business finance class with an 84.03% in the class if I get a zero
<kalorin`> need 79/225 to get an A
<kalorin`> <--- 3 classes left til I'm actually qualified to do my job at work!
<Iwonder|too> hey,whats the command to run when you get an error when starting adept about can't lock db or another process is using it,dpkg -a something?
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<kalorin`> lwonder well, it depends do you have apt-get running or dpkg already going?
<kalorin`> or another version of adept already running?
<kalorin`> check thsoe things before you try to "fix" something
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | Iwonder|too
<ubotu> Iwonder|too: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Iwonder|too> ps aux shows none
<intelikey> and try  a different IRCNAME=
<Iwonder|too> ircname=?
<wayl_> hi I need a ripper to mp3 ??? helpme please
<kalorin`> wayl_: I use grip
<kalorin`> there's alway kaudiocreator in kde that i have installed, never tried it
<Iwonder|too> fuser is cool
<wayl_> kalorin: thanks....
<Iwonder|too> ahhh,referring to my real name,ok will change
<intelikey> i think i'll go in #ubuntu with this issue and see if anyone wants to take a crack at fixing it.
<Iwonder|too> thx for the help
* dsmith_ finally found a decent backup utility for  Kubuntu, sbackup
<dsmith_> tried keep but it would not function correctly
<kalorin`> dsmith_: what does it do that's so wonderful?
<dsmith_> i can restore individual files
<kalorin`> liek tape archiving? cvs style backups?
<dsmith_> eh...
<dsmith_> I suppose you could do that
<dsmith_> I wanted something simple..
<dsmith_> still learning
<kalorin`> I don't have a tape drive at homea nd wouldn't have any real use for them
<dsmith_> i backed up to my seagate 500gb usb
<kalorin`> I usually buy disks in pairs and leave one powered down but paritioned the same as it's pair, until at some point in the night I spin it up and do an rsync
<dsmith_> hmmmm
<kalorin`> then spin the backup disk back down
<dsmith_> how do you do that?
<kalorin`> hdparm
<dsmith_> hmmm i have to look that up later
<kalorin`> set an idle inactivity timeout to say 5 minutes
<dsmith_> ahh ok
<kalorin`> mount it and it spins up
<kalorin`> then set an idle timeout and unmount it when you're done
<kalorin`> rsync keeps them up to date wihtout too much overhead
<dsmith_> human Raid
<dsmith_> lol
<dsmith_> sorta
<kalorin`> currently have that with this workstation box, but I've never had to recover a boot partition so I don't know how effective it'll be
<kalorin`> worst case, I'll have to do an emergency disk boot and change the fstab, but otherwise it should be good
<kalorin`> well, I call it a lazy raid
<kalorin`> cause it protects me from accidental deletes
<dsmith_> my ideal would be to backup this laptop across a NAS server and have that rsync'd to another NAS server rsync to a remote facilty
<kalorin`> and I don't have all that much stuff that changes on a day to day basis
* kalorin` nods
<kalorin`> my idea would be something really eliagent like a cvs style set of backups that every version of a file would be saved with dates andsequence #'s and then you'd just manage things by expiring old ones
<kalorin`> and then the rsync deal
<kalorin`> I haven't figured that out without using cvs for literally the entire OS
<kalorin`> which wouldn't be all that practicle
<kalorin`> I think the mac's are doing something similar at this point though
<dsmith_> I was up late last night looking at off site backup services
<dsmith_> so many to choose from
<Lynoure> kalorin`: you might want to use dirvish or something then
<kalorin`> dsmith_: well I have craptastic dsl that only does about 200k out, so it'd be crazy to think of off site for me in my home
<kalorin`> Lynoure: interesting, I'll have a look, thanks for the tip
<dsmith_> ack I have 56k at home
<dsmith_> :P
<Lynoure> kalorin`: or if you want to backup multiple computers that might have some same files, BackupPC
<kalorin`> ultimately I'd like to get a couple of these 1TB usb2 drives and just pop them on my server, and back up things to those
<dsmith_> Hitachi is coming out with 1tb drives
<root> hi all
<dsmith_> $0 each
<dsmith_> $400
<dsmith_> hi root
<kalorin`> dsmith_: I used to get broadband over power lines and that was 3mb up and down
<Lynoure> kalorin`: that one can save space by keeping only one copy of each version of the file, even if it existed on multiple computers
<kalorin`> t hat was nice
<root> i need some help
<dsmith_> wow, nice speeds
<kalorin`> root: um.. don't be logged in as root?
<root> with my gunze usb touchscreen, its running but dont know how to calibrate
<raylu> root, don't tell me you're using IRC on the root account?
<dsmith_> I was just get 4mb down a little while ago over ftp
<dsmith_> lol
<kalorin`> dsmith_: with a static ip it was about $40/month
<kalorin`> really nice
<kalorin`> I miss it sorely
<dsmith_> comcast
<mantice> Could some one help me my PowerShot A430 does not work in kubuntu it says stalled in the bottem of the status window.
<dsmith_> digikam?
<mantice> I have got it to work once.
<dsmith_> picasa
<mantice> digikam
<dsmith_> hmmm..I was going to try that out today
<dsmith_> I never used it yet
<root> im running irc as root what is the problem about it? does it have any weak security issues as root?
<mantice> It worked like after the 3rd time around it
<raylu> you shouldn't run anything as root :P
<mantice> then it died again
<raylu> especially not something that connects to the internet
<root> i know i know, everybody says so
<root> even that im ignoring it since more then 5 years already
<raylu> and, of course, there's no reason to use an irc client as root. a regular user can do everything irc needs, right?
<kalorin`> root, what if I told you that typing command X would fix your issues, but in reality I didn't like you and it would blow up your box or install some vulrenable deal that I could then hack it?
<kalorin`> that's why
<mantice> Can some one help me with my camera please :)
<kalorin`> <---- shifty and not always the best of help :)
<dsmith_> lol
<root> ?
<dsmith_> should'nt you have said fickle?
<root> commant X wont do anything
<root> comand
<dsmith_> root: thats not a cmd for ubuntu
<kalorin`> careful there dsmith_ YOU ... DON"T... KNOW.... ME... SO.... WELL :)
<root> it does not matter thx for the warning but thats not the reason why im here
<dsmith_> 1root
<dsmith_> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kalorin`> but yes, fickle is good, and a hypochondriac
<kalorin`> :)
<root> i knw i know
<root> stop it lol
<dsmith_> :P
<root> im here because of gunze
<root> how can i calibrate my gunze touchscreen
<root> its USB connected
<dsmith_> oad the applicable drivers?
<dsmith_> *load
<root> how and which?
<mantice> So know one knows why the Powershot a450 camera only worked once, now it just hangs and says that it cant find root.
<kalorin`> it can't find root?!
<dsmith_> root: I dont know
<dsmith_> mantice: I dont know
<mantice> :S
<kalorin`> mantice: what do you mean it "can't find root"
<root> how come it cant find root? im here lol
<raylu> \=
<dsmith_> heh
<mantice> It also said Stalled, in the status window
<kalorin`> man, I was getting to that too root :)
<kalorin`> ah
<mantice> and my digikam just crashed
<kalorin`> has the device id changed?
<Lynoure> root: it's the first hit on Google with calibrate my gunze touchscreen linux
<dsmith_> google a450 ubuntu
<kalorin`> my ipod the other night I plugged in and was /dev/hdd, then the next night was promoted to /dev/hdc
<kalorin`> for some reason
<dsmith_> Google is yur friendo
<Lynoure> gunzets :)
<kalorin`> speaking of cameras, I gotta go get the flash card out of my 10D and get those pictures processed from today.
<kalorin`> sigh
<mantice> I looked
<root> gunzets doesnt work
<root> because its for serial
<dsmith_> I am still trying to get SD cards to work in Kubuntu
<dsmith_> ..to no avail
<kalorin`> well, these will be off CF into a vmware winXP instance doing photoshop
<kalorin`> sadly that's the one app I just can't find a good enough replacement for
<Lynoure> root: did you even look at that site?
<kalorin`> <---- I'd so like to be a pro photographer to be honest
<dsmith_> I didn't want to rsort to that
<dsmith_> but I feel I may have to
<root> wich one?
<Lynoure> root: they list it for usb, too
<kalorin`> and I just can't get aroudn everyone using photoshop
<dsmith_> Gimp!
<kalorin`> *cough* sorry
<Lynoure> root: the first hit on Google with   calibrate my gunze touchscreen linux
<dsmith_> lol
<dsmith_> hhahahh
<dsmith_> I have used krita with some struff
<dsmith_> *stuff
<kalorin`> I'm _SHOCKED_ that linux doesn't already do adobe digital negatives well
<kalorin`> mac, windows sure, linux not so much
<Lynoure> root: http://ar.linux.it/software/gunzets/#Calibration but I am really really tired of Googling for grownups.
<mantice> Im shocked that this camera is strange, yet every other camera and ubuntu have been best friends.
<kalorin`> mantice, I haven't honestly done much and with the DSLR cameras it's faster to pull the flash card so I do that
<kalorin`> sorry
<dsmith_> Lynoure: NOD
<root> it doesnt work with xorg
<mantice> Can I DIY a card reader ?
<root> only with xfree86
<kalorin`> mantice, that's what I do
<Lynoure> root: did you try it?
<Lynoure> root: between now and the "does not work with usb" comment?
<kalorin`> I hate all the camera interfaces and stuff, just suck it off to a directory and use bash or something to renam ethem if you like
<dsmith_> well its 1am
<dsmith_> im outta here
<kalorin`> agreed
<kalorin`> laters dsmith_
<root> at the
* kalorin` looks around shiftily
<root> now
<Lynoure> root: If you did, then you can maybe look at the source and fix it to work with xorg, or file them a detailed bug report to allow them do that.
<Rictoo> I'm bored
<Rictoo> is there any cool game I can play? ;D
<mantice> Kalorin I just want to be able to browse my flash directory :(
<kalorin`> you can't?
<kalorin`> it should just be a fat filesystem
<kalorin`> it's canon
<zerocool> i need help guys
<kalorin`> they're not too creative with their stuff with regards tot hat
<kalorin`> zerocool, we all need help, can you be more specific?
<kalorin`> I could use a backrub
<zerocool> lol sorry
<kalorin`> :)
<root> just because my nickname is root it does not mean that im able to do that now
<root> lol
<mantice> ok
<kalorin`> I'm going to change userid 0's name to rewt!
<Rictoo> is there any cool game I can play? ;D
<mantice> I just hooked up my camera
<kalorin`> rictoo, um, lots of them
<zerocool> i got aproblem i formated a 200 gb hdd to ext3 format but i cant read stuff from it its telling me no permision
<Rictoo> name your favorite
<Rictoo> :D
<zerocool> i see al the stuff but i cant read it
<mantice> and its mounted as a camera on my desktop
<kalorin`> zercool, did you um mount it?
<kalorin`> ah
<zerocool> no
<mantice> wait its not
<kalorin`> zerocool: who owns the files on it?
<root> ok ill try it different way
<zerocool> kalorin`: root i think
<kalorin`> zerocool: who is trying to read them?
<mantice> ok its mounted onto my desktop
<kalorin`> zerocool: and is that persion have permissions to do so?
<zerocool> kalorin`: my user name
<Rictoo> Guys, name your favorite Linux games
<mantice> it says theres 0 bytes on the camera.
<root> does anybody know where the config file for js0 is located
<Lynoure> Rictoo: try on #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<zerocool> kalorin`: i dont know from where to give permision tu the user
<mantice> but I know theres pictures in there
<Hatsuyuki> what kind of games? (and why cant you use Adept to find them?)
<Lynoure> Rictoo: mine is a IF piece, so I bet you would just reject it without trying :)
<kalorin`> zerocool: what are you trying to do, if it's to turn the filesystem into r/w for the user you'll have to give them permissions on the files
<zerocool> and how should i do that
<zerocool> coe from where
<kalorin`> mantice: if you pull the card and pop that in a reader, do you get anything?
<kalorin`> zerocool: sudo chown -R user:group /mountpoint/*
<kalorin`> then you'll own them and should likely be able to have your way with them
<zerocool> ok
<Hatsuyuki> easy way is 'kdesu konqueror /media' then back-click and change permissions to your user/group zerocool
<mantice> I cant cos I dont own one.
<mantice> and I know theres images on there because I viewed them on there on the camera.
<mantice> and on pc when it worked for 10 secs
<zerocool> now that comand is permanetnt or i have to give that komand every time i log in
<Hatsuyuki> once it's changed it should stay changed, shouldnt revert back
<ubuntu> anyoen know why grub did not install w/ feisty
<kalorin`> zerocool: no it's permanently going to change the ownership on every file on the filesystem
<zerocool> oky thanks
<kalorin`> sure
<kalorin`> now about that backrub
<kalorin`> ...
<kalorin`> :)
<Hatsuyuki> ubuntu, did your install disk have any errors on it? (or did you dist-upgrade?)
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> i just installed from a CD
<Hatsuyuki> did you do an error check of the cd before install?
<ubuntu> no, but I used it earlier tdoay....
<Hatsuyuki> strange...
<ubuntu> im in the liveCD, can i install grub without reinstalling the whole OS?
<ubuntu> i dont remember the install ever asking where i wanted to install grub, it just finished and said ti was time to reboot
<Hatsuyuki> you could chroot into the OS and do use apt to install the desktop package I think (though I don't know the particular command)
<ubuntu> how can i tell what is mounted?
<Hatsuyuki> it usually doesnt ask just installs it at the end before the reboot
<root> so
<raylu> ubuntu, mount
<raylu> or mount -l. and yes, grub is always intstalled :P
<Hatsuyuki> it should say in konq if you type media:/ in the address bar
<root> gunze+kubuntu+callibration=need help
<intelikey> well the answer i got from #ubuntu was simple enough.    your card is not supported.
<intelikey> so.  if i'm not going to use rivafb  (haven't decided yet)  i'll just remove the restricted crap.
<Hatsuyuki> strange... am I the only one who's OOo isn't wanting to load? (just sticks on the loading screen and I have to kill the process soffice.bin)
<kalorin`> Hatsuyuki: I've had that before, I forget what I did
<kalorin`> not very often
<intelikey> i dont use oo so   it's not affecting me....
<kalorin`> love OO
<kalorin`> even use it on my windows boxen now
<Hatsuyuki> ah ok... I guess I'll try deleteing the related config files and see if that helps...
<root> is there any touchscreen related irc?
<intelikey> root you mean a channel or an app ?
<Hatsuyuki> well, that didnt help... oh well KOffice integrates better anyways sooo
<root> channel
<intelikey> hmmmm i'm not seeing any root
<root> i will die without a calibrated touchscreen
<intelikey> root might ask in ##linuxhelp
<intelikey> or ##linux
<intelikey> always handy to try those....
<intelikey> oooops.   im driving blind now  monitor out of range.....
<AmyRose_laptop> root: Are you logged in as root?
<intelikey> takes me that long to reboot....
<intelikey> did i say that already ?
<intelikey> takes me that long to reboot....
<fulat2k> hi folks, any way i can change the size of OpenOffice toolbar icons?  it looks awefully big.
<david2> sambas being a BUTT
<intelikey> it's really a little un-nerving that the unexited /etc/Textconfig would leave the system headless...    but i know i had to edit the thing before running stm    just slipped my mind...  until the monitor went blank and the OUT OF SYNC box started floating around....
<mantice> What does stalled mean in a kde window ?
<intelikey> unexited  unedited
<mantice> near the status bar.
<intelikey> no longer recieving data
<intelikey> mantice is it a dl ?
<mantice> no its a digital camera
<mantice> Now it says could not read file unspecfyed error
<intelikey> hmmm well normally "stalled" means that a up/down-load has "stalled"
<mantice> Can you help Intelikey ?
<intelikey> mantice does the camera support disk mode ?
<mantice> I thought thats what it was doing.
<mantice> let me get manual
<donutman25> can someone help me?
<mantice> intelikey: it worked the third time I tryed it and stoped after I disconected the device.
<intelikey> mantice close all apps,  unplug/replug try again ?   and if you have gotten usb in a really confused state   reset X
<mantice> ok
<intelikey> mantice normally cameras that support disk mode are pretty easy to deal with.
<mantice> before it came up with root and some folders.. and then a picture folder.
<intelikey> yeah  that's normal  for disk mode
<intelikey> you can just cp the pictures folder to your home and go with it.
<intelikey> donutman25 are you going to ask a question or no ?
<mantice> It just said theres no files or folders.
<mantice> Now it says stalled.
<mantice> brb Ill restart X
<intelikey> donutman25 best to just ask and then if you get an answer, good on ya.   else don't be too put out that no one answers, if we knew we would likely share it.
<donutman25> oh sorry, i'm using kubuntu and the inteerrneet only work when i ping it from the hardware database collectioon
<donutman25> i'll remeber that
<intelikey> wired  or wireless  ?
<donutman25> wired
<intelikey> knetwork manager
<intelikey> or    kde network manager    in the kmenu
<donutman25> how do i get there?
<intelikey> system something
<mantice> Ok camera still does the same thing.
<donutman25> network settings in the system settings window?
<intelikey> shoot i'm out of range again.   only way i know ot fix is to restart....
<mantice> Do you want me to restart intelikey  ?
<mantice> or are you talking to some one else?
<mantice> brb
<mantice> can some one help me
<mantice> I cant get my camera to work
<mantice> Im about to give up,
<stdin> hmm, "goten" is the name of my laptop :)
<Zangetsu-> heh
<sivaji> jvm is installed and configured in my system still my browser says "missing plugins"
<stdin> sivaji: have you installed the plugin?
<Zangetsu-> ya try installing sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<sivaji> i supports  manual install
<stdin> why do a manual install when the packages are in the repositories ?
<stdin> I just do "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin" and I'm done
<sivaji> sun-java6-jre already a new version is available
<Zangetsu-> o ya the plugin too.  :P
<stdin> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<sivaji> menu is hidden in konqueror i cant restore
<stdin> Ctrl-Alt-M ?
<sivaji> stdin i cant
<sivaji> is it neccessary to have 64bit supporting os for amd processor or normal os is enough
<Zangetsu-> if you have an amd 64 u can use either
<kraut> moin
* lobster is away: Gone away for now.
<jean> hello all
<jean> when trying to change the hostname of my pc i get the error msg "The default Gateway IP address is invalid."
<jean> why can't i change my computer's name?
<Zangetsu-> jean which file u edit ?
<jean> System Settings
<jean> Network Settings --> Network Connections
<Zangetsu-> jean u can just edit your /etc/hostname file
<Zangetsu-> try that
<Zangetsu-> instead
<jean> sudo nano /etc/hostname?
<Zangetsu-> ya
<jean> i think i have a pb  with 127.0.1.1
<Rictoo> What's the newest and best distributed computing program?
<Rictoo> I'll just use Folding@Home :\
<Zangetsu-> whatcha mean ?
<Meglo_> Breaking: Hostage situation at Russian embassy in Costa Rica
<zerocool> got a problem with my nvidia graphics card on my kubuntu
<Zangetsu-> kubuntu!
<sivaji> stdin:
<Zangetsu-> lol zerocool is from that movie hackers.  i remember that movie
<Meglo_> Breaking: False alarm
<zerocool> lol
<jean> Zangetsu-: changed /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<zerocool> i like it very much that movie
<zerocool> so i decided to use his nick
<jean> why doesn't it work when i do it graphically?
<Zangetsu-> only thing u had to change really was hostname not hosts, but that's fine.
<Zangetsu-> dunno i dun do it graphically
<Zangetsu-> :P
<jean> Zangetsu-: i've also changed hosts because it did not change automatically after changing hostname
<Bree> Wee
<amin81> anybody know how i can fix my connection problem?
<amin81> it is a DNS issue
<crimsun> a bit vague on details there
<amin81> hmm
<amin81> the same exact connection works with windows xp
<amin81> and the same exact kubuntu lets me get online at my friend's place
<amin81> and I am a first time user of linux
<amin81> ?
<AmyRose> Oh no, ubuntu is in this channel?!
<Mantice> I just installed a dvd drive... and its not working :(
<Mantice> is there any way to refresh cd drives or something
<gne> ciao :|
<rollerskatejamms> Is there a way to make recovery mode boot password protected? Or make it require a pass to log in. Because by default it gives you root with no password.
<crimsun> rollerskatejamms: you'd have to set a root password.
<okay> hi
<K_user> hello : Konqueror - how do you make view mode "Detailed List View" the permanent default setting?
<_4strO> yop
<amin81> hi everyone
<amin81> i have a problem getting online with kubuntu feisty
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<amin81> the same connection lets me get online with windows xp
<amin81> and the same computer lets me get online at my friend's place but not at home
<amin81> anyone help, please?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: give me 10mins and I'll be here for you :)
<rysiek|pl> just need to finish something up
<bbm4n> guys i have a problem with apt-get ...
<bbm4n> i get an error code 2
<amin81> rysiek: ok :)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ok, so what's the problem? you have a connection that works undex winxp but not under feisty?
<amin81> yes
<amin81> and I can get online with the same computer at my friend's place. that is at a different connection
<rysiek|pl> amin81: m'kay, how are you connected? are you using some kond of an USB modem, or is your computer connected through the network adapter?
<Filthpig> amin81: what connection type is it?
<amin81> t1
<amin81> i think?
<amin81> it is a common connection that the whole apartment complex uses
<amin81> where I just plug in the network wire and connect directly to the internet
<rysiek|pl> amin81: at your friend's place, are you connecting using the same type of cable and blug? i.e. USB, Ethernet, etc?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ah, ok
<amin81> yes, I am using the same type of cable
<amin81> but his connection is different...
<rysiek|pl> amin81: hmmm... do you have the machine that gives you problems at hand?
<amin81> his connection is private
<ubuntu> hi ply i need something like icq
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: kopete
<amin81> rysiek: yes, it is right here
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: it has ICQ support
<ubuntu> and where i can download it<<<
<rysiek|pl> amin81: but it's not the very machine you are writing on? :)
<amin81> no no...hehehe
<Filthpig> ubuntu: it's already installed
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: it's preinstalled, just goKMenu -> Internet
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ok, try this: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<amin81> rysiek: do I have to connect the internet cable to the computer?
<ubuntu> i didnt see it
<rysiek|pl> amin81: no, not yet; if it prints anything, paste it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<amin81> rysiek: as I only have one cable, which is connected to windows xp
<amin81> ok
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: then try typing "kopete" (without the quotes) in a terminal
<rysiek|pl> amin81: did it print anything?
<ubuntu> zes i find it but...
<rysiek|pl> ?
<amin81> rysiek: yes
<amin81> rysiek: it printed
<ubuntu> i dont work with this noone
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: what do you mean?
<ubuntu> i dont work with this i have linux so min
<amin81> rysiek: do you want me to write what it printed
<amin81> ?
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: man, can you use plain english? I don't get it
<rysiek|pl> amin81: how long was it? one line?
<amin81> rysiek: no, several lines
<ubuntu> so i need some icq to write my friends
<amin81> rysiek: up to 30
<rysiek|pl> amin81: yeah, I need what it printed :/
<amin81> ok
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: kopete has support for ICQ
<amin81> rysiek: give me 2 mins
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: just set up your ICQ account there
<ubuntu> and they can me learn with linux but i cannot write him because i havenot icq
<rysiek|pl> amin81: no problem, just use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: start kopete, then set-up your ICQ account in it
<amin81> rysiek: sorry rysiek, I am a linux first time user...what site is that?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: if you paste large amounts of text on the channel (>3 lines) you get kicked (for floding)
<amin81> aha
<ubuntu> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<amin81> ok
<rysiek|pl> amin81: that iste offers you a place to paste the text and gives you a link to it
<amin81> rysiek: cool, thanx
<ubuntu> je tady nekdo cech?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: so that all you need to paste on the channel is a short link
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu: join #ubuntu-cz
<rysiek|pl> :)
<ubuntu> i have it
<mantice> Can some one help me  ?
<mantice> My ktorrent crashes....
<mantice> Is there any power saving options eg standby turn harddisks off ?
<sailor_moon_> hi :|
<rysiek|pl> mantice: aye, KMenu -> Log out -> Standby or Sleep (or whatever it is called, I use a different language version here)
<amin81> rysiek: ok, here is the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20768/
<mantice> Ah I see.
<mantice> Well I dont use that, I dont know why ktorrent is crashing :S
<rysiek|pl> mantice: try running it from konsole and getting some debug info this way
<rysiek|pl> amin81: on it ;)
<amin81> rysiek: thnx :)
<sivaji> can i yahoo messenger from linux
<rysiek|pl> sivaji: aye, use kopete
<rysiek|pl> sivaji: or Pidgin, but Kopete is pre-installed on Kubuntu
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ok, I have to warn you, you are in for quite a lot typing
<mantice> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<sivaji> but how to configure that
<rysiek|pl> amin81: I need to see your /etc/network/interfaces file
<rysiek|pl> amin81: cat /etc/network/interfaces will print you the contents on konsole
<amin81> rysiek: i dont mind. I have tried to start using linux for the past 2 years but have gone back to windows xp solely because of this problem
<rysiek|pl> sivaji: start Kopete, go to Settings -> Configure... -> Accounts
<amin81> rysiek: ok, will give you a print out
<rysiek|pl> sivaji: you should be able to figure your way from there ;)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ouch, you didn't tell me it's a killer ;) after you "print-out" the interfaces file, please give me tha info on your winxp connection - esp. what ipconfig prints (Start -> Run -> cmd and in DOS "ipconfig"
* rysiek|pl goes to get some breakfast, stay tuned ;)
<amin81> rysiek: if we succeed i will send you a gift :)
<mantice> My ktorrent just crashed
<mantice> :(
<mantice> thats like the 9th time today.
<amin81> rysiek: let me know when breakfast is done... :)
<amin81> rysiek: I posted the links in our private chatscreen
<K_user> hello : Konqueror - how do you make view mode "Detailed List View" the permanent default setting?
<gemidjy> K_user: make it and save the profile
<cbx33> hey all if I had changed some config options in a kde app and broken it so it no longer loads how can I reverse those changes?
<sivaji> how can i change themes
<KOHb_B_nAJIbTO> 
<gemidjy> sivaji: System settings -> Appearance -> Style
<sivaji> no appearance is not there
<Zangetsu-> sivaji press alt+f2 then type kcontrol
<cbx33> anyone got any clues on my problem?
<cbx33> where are kde configs stored?
<cbx33> i need to delete one
<K_user> gemidjy : thanks but i have done that already - do i need to "load view profile" everytime?
<gemidjy> cbx33: which one? most probably in /home/user/.kde/share/config but beware on what u delete
* rysiek|pl returns
<gemidjy> K_user: no, just save the default profile
<gemidjy> "Kubuntu File Manager"
<gemidjy>  overwrite it
<rysiek|pl> amin81: you are not a registered user
<rysiek|pl> amin81: you cannot write on private channels
<rysiek|pl> amin81: just paste the links here
<amin81> oh, ok
<amin81> rysiek:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20770/
<rysiek|pl> sivaji: system-wide themes or kopete chat window themes?
<amin81> rysiek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20771
<premier_> can i get rid of the gear backgrounds in kde?
<rysiek|pl> premier_: aye, there is a background config entry in menus in Konqueror
<rysiek|pl> amin81: great. now you must do a few things:
<amin81> rysiek: ok
<sivaji> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sivaji> how to use samba
<rysiek|pl> amin81: in a moment ;)
<amin81> rysiek: no probs :)
<rysiek|pl> sivaji: open Konqueror and type-in smb:/ in the address field
<rysiek|pl> amin81: 1. plug the network cable into the linux box; 2. wait a sec or two ;); 3. sudo /etc/init.d/networking start; 4. wait for it to finish; 5. ifconfig -> I need the info it displays on-screen; 6. ping -c 3 195.114.161.61; 7. ping -c 3 www.google.com; 8. re-plug the cable in your IRC box and give me a sign ;)
<amin81> rysiek: ok, brb in 5 mins. :) cross your fingers!
<rysiek|pl> amin81: m'kay, gluck
<sivaji> whenever i open konqueror five tab are loaded i cant avoid that
<rysiek|pl> sivaji: close the tabs and do:
<byron> hello all
<rysiek|pl> sivaji: Settings -> Save Profile "Kubuntu File Manager"
<rysiek|pl> sivaji: and restart Konqueror
<K_user> gemidjy : yes have saved - close Kon, open Kon, back to icon display (not my saved setting)
<gemidjy> K_user: u saved over the default profile
<sivaji> u it is fine
<rysiek|pl> sivaji: no prob
<sivaji> smb:/ unable to find workgroup
<sivaji> rysieklpl:
<sivaji> rysieklpl: can i browse my friends computer if i know his ip add
<byron> i really got a problem with hibernate on my laptop, it suspends and the powerLED blinks fine but when it returns I'll get a black display and the system freezes. so what can I do to solve this problem?
<rysiek|pl> sivaji: yeah, you should be able
<rysiek|pl> sivaji: smb:/some_ip/
<rysiek|pl> sivaji: e.g. smb:/192.168.2.12/
<K_user> gemidjy : looks like it's a bug, got it going ref: http://strabes.wordpress.com/2007/04/05/make-konqueror-use-your-default-view-mode-in-new-tabs/
<rysiek|pl> sivaji: as long as he is exporting anything through SMB :)
<sivaji> is that u r ip
<rysiek|pl> sivaji: are you joking? :)
<byron> ^^
<amin81> rysiek: ok, I'm back
<amin81> rysiek: what do you need?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: I need whatever ifconfig wrote
<amin81> rysiek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20775/
<rysiek|pl> and I need the one-but-last line of both pings (the "3 packets transmitted, ..." lines)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ^^
<amin81> rysiek: there
<amin81> rysiek: --- 195.114.161.61 ping statistics ---
<amin81> 3 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 2000ms
<amin81> , pipe 3
<rysiek|pl> hmmm\
<rysiek|pl> amin81: actually I hoped that at least the pin 195... might work. anyway, back to work ;)
<amin81> rysiek: hehe...
<K_user> how do i access (mount?) a floppy disk
<rysiek|pl> amin81: gimme 5 mins, I need to check one thing
<amin81> rysiek: ok
<amin81> rysiek: brb
<rysiek|pl> K_user: just insert it, go to System (the computer icon on the panel) -> Media Devices (or whatever it is called, second entry from the top)
<rysiek|pl> K_user: and double-click on the floppy
<sivaji> rysieklpl:will u allow me to browse u r desktop
<rysiek|pl> sivaji: even if I would, I can't, I am behind a hardware firewall
<sivaji> u said it is possible to share just before
<rysiek|pl> sivaji: it is, and I share my files within the LAN (Local Area Network)
<rysiek|pl> sivaji: but not through the Internet (although this too is possible, I just don't feel like it)
<sivaji> ok
<sivaji> *not*
<zerocool> guys i am going mad i am trying to install the nvidia graphics card on kubuntu i tryed several ways can some one help me whene the driver is installed and i restart x the display goes all white
<sivaji> rysieklpl:bye
<USMarine> zerocool install the legacy
<rysiek|pl> amin81: when you get back, paste me what this command gives you: ip r | grep default
<zerocool> i tryed too
<amin81> rysiek: back!
<spark_> hi evryone
<amin81> rysiek: ok, without connecting the cable`
<amin81> ?
<K_user> rysiek|pl : not there, instructions not clear
<rysiek|pl> amin81: yeah, can do
<rysiek|pl> K_user: huh? hmmm...
<amin81> rysiek: ok, it says "default dev ath0 scope link metric 1000"
<spark_> anyone here who could help me with my flash plugin( firefox) so that i can here sound?
<rysiek|pl> K_user: grep floppy /etc/fstab please :)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: and ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr' ?
<K_user> grep floppy /etc/fstab = /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<rysiek|pl> K_user: ok, is floppy in?
<K_user> yes
<rysiek|pl> K_user: mount /dev/fd0
<amin81> rysiek: nothing is showing
<rysiek|pl> K_user: and open Konqueror, set the address to media:/
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ah, the cable. forgot about the cable :/
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ok, few things, again:
<amin81> rysiek: ok :)
<amin81> by 'inet addr': should I write exact that or should i write an address?
<K_user> rysiek|pl : thanks working now - why is this a manual process?
<wimpies> hi all, Since an update/problem on my ISP mail server Kontact now produces 'unable to complete LIST operation' error. what could be wrong
<rysiek|pl> amin81: exact
<amin81> rysiek: ok
<rysiek|pl> K_user: sometimes it's not. there is something b0rked with floppies on (k)ubuntu
<rysiek|pl> amin81: 1. sudo /etc/init.d/networing stop; 2. sudo killall dhclient3; 3. connect the cable; 4. sudo /etc/init.d/networking start; 5. ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr'; 6. ip r | grep default; 7. reconnect the cable to the IRC box and write me, what numbers 5. and 6. printed
<amin81> rysiek: ok, brb
<K_user> rysiek|pl : so is it a bug in 7.04?
<rysiek|pl> K_user: <demagogy>who uses floppies nawadays, anyway?</demagogy> ;)
<rysiek|pl> K_user: probably, yeah
<K_user> rysiek|pl : not me - trying to retreive old data for friend
<rysiek|pl> K_user: thing is: sometimes it works, sometimes it does not. and "sometimes" == "on one machine, on other machine"
<amin81> rysiek: ok, back :)
<amin81> rysiek: so what do you need?
<amin81> 5 and 6 right?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: what did ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr' write
<rysiek|pl> amin81: yeah
<amin81> rysiek: it wrote: ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr'
<amin81>           inet addr:192.168.0.101  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ...and what did ip r | grep default (which is number 6. ;) ) print
<rysiek|pl> aye
<amin81> rysiek: and 6 wrote: ip r | grep default
<amin81> default dev ath0  scope link  metric 1000
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ok, here we go again, then ;)
<amin81> rysiek: nooooooooooooo! hehehe
<amin81> rysiek: ok, have gathered some more energy now
<amin81> rysiek: :)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: 1. sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop; 2. sudo killall dhclient3; 3. connect the cable to the linux box; 4. sudo /etc/init.d/networking start; 5. sudo route add default dev eth0; 6. ip r | grep default; 7. ping -c 3 195.114.161.61; 8. reconnect the IRC box and write me what did numbers 5., 6. and 7. print :)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: notice the *very* important number 5.
<amin81> ok
<amin81> rysiek: when i write "sudo killall dhclient3" it says: no process killed
<K_user> gemidjy : floppy working now thanks
<rysiek|pl> amin81: don't worry about it
<amin81> rysiek: ok, disconnecting now...brb
<rysiek|pl> amin81: that's ok, we're doing killall just in case
<rysiek|pl> gluck :)
<amin81> rysiek: hehehe! :)
<delight> what do i have to do to make kde work with gdm or gnome work with kdm ... since feisty I can't shut down directly if I don't use the "fitting" Desktop-Manager
<delight> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<delight> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<delight> !dm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amin81> rysiek: back!
<rysiek|pl> aye
<rysiek|pl> whassup
<rysiek|pl> need 5., 6. and 7. :)
<amin81> rysiek: nothing happened after i wrote sudo route add
<rysiek|pl> correct
<amin81> rysiek: let me post 6 and 7
<rysiek|pl> ok
<amin81> rysiek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20780/
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ok, that did not quite work well... ehh... another try then
<amin81> rysiek: :( ok
<rysiek|pl> amin81: 1. sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop; 2. sudo killall dhclient3; 3. connect the cable to the linux box; 4. sudo /etc/init.d/networking start; 5. sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1; 6. ip r | grep default; 7. ping -c 3 195.114.161.61; 8. reconnect the IRC box and drop me a line
<amin81> rysiek: ok, brb
<rysiek|pl> amin81: sorry it's such a tiresome way of doing things
<rysiek|pl> amin81: but there is no other since you haven't got a second cable :/
<amin81> rysiek: dont be, I should be thankful that you are patient
<rysiek|pl> no problem, really
<rysiek|pl> linux is all about the community ;)
<amin81> rysiek: true, and I want to be a part of the community so I hope you are able to solve the problem. :)
<amin81> rysiek: dont want to be a windows supporter! hehe
<amin81> rysiek, disconnecting now, brb
<icecruncher> help, my computer does not recoginze m cdrom drive, and it's not listed under /dev
<rysiek|pl> icecruncher: huh? did you actually try to use it?
<icecruncher> rysiek|pl: it's worked before, no auto mount no recognision, cnat even ount
<icecruncher> *can't even mount
<rysiek|pl> icecruncher: strange. are you sure you didn't unplug anything?
<icecruncher> yes
<rysiek|pl> icecruncher: are you able to eject it?
<icecruncher> manually, by button, yes
<rysiek|pl> icecruncher: did you try to reboot?
<icecruncher> yes
<rysiek|pl> icecruncher: paste me your dmesg somewhere, e.g. on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<icecruncher> k
<amin81> rysiek: back...doesnt seem like it worked
<amin81> rysiek: let me post it for you
<amin81> rysiek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20784/
<rysiek|pl> on it
<amin81> rysiek: cool, thnx
<rysiek|pl> hmmm
<amin81> rysiek: that didnt sound good...hehe
<rysiek|pl> I think we're getting closer step by step :)
<amin81> rysiek: hehe, I hope so.
<rysiek|pl> amin81: we tried setting the gateway's network interface, and the gateway's IP number. now I need to find a way to set gateways BOT interface and IP at the same time :)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: gimme 5mins
<amin81> rysiek: ok, thnx
<amin81> rysiek: when I wrote "networking start" i had forgotten to connect the cable
<amin81> rysiek: that is, the last time
<amin81> rysiek: so I restarted again with writing "networking stop, killall, networking start"...hope that should not be a problem
<rysiek|pl> amin81: remember to plug it in the next time ;) I don't think it changed anything, but you can try the last commands again, this time plugging the cable in
<byron> Hi, I really got a problem with hibernate/suspend on my laptop, it suspends but when it returns It won't wake up completely. I'll only get a black screen and I can't shutdown. Does anyone have an idea how I can solve this problem?
<amin81> rysiek: yeah, that is what I did...I stopped at the "networking start" command and started all over
<rysiek|pl> byron: I have the same problem, and still haven't found the solution. thing is - laptop manufacturers don' give Linux the needed drivers
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ok, gimme 5 mins :)
<amin81> rysiek: ok :)
<byron> i tried a software suspender but that won't work too.
<rysiek|pl> amin81: amin81: 1. sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop; 2. sudo killall dhclient3; 3. ***connect the cable to the linux box*** ;) ; 4. sudo /etc/init.d/networking start; 5. sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 dev eth0; 6. ip r | grep default; 7. ping -c 3 195.114.161.61; 8. reconnect the IRC box and drop me a line
<amin81> rysiek: yes! brb
<rysiek|pl> amin81: gluck
<EyeVisions> !VMware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<rysiek|pl> methinks QEmu or VirtualBox rock, and they are OpenSource ;)
<Kr4t05> I could never get QEmu to run at full-speed, for some reason. :/ Oh, well, I went back to dual-booting, anyway.
<amin81> rysiek: back! I am pretty sure it didnt work
<amin81> rysiek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20787/
<rysiek|pl> amin, m'kay, what did we get in 5., 6. and 7.?
<rysiek|pl> ok
<pjesi> hi, I am curious were all the automatic codec stuff is in kubuntu 7.04?
<Kr4t05> !codecs > pjesi
<rysiek|pl> amin81: umm, now something else went wrong
<Kr4t05> pjesi: Or, you could apt-get install automatix2 and try that. :)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: we didn';t even get an IP from DHCP, which we did get before
<amin81> rysiek: yeah...
<amin81> network was unreachable
<amin81> rysiek: and the cable was connected this time :)
<pjesi> I am aware of these things... but I was told that codecs are now a "breeze"...
<rysiek|pl> amin81: maybe try again, this time give ~5sec. time between 1. and 2., 2. and 3., 3. and 4., and 4. and 5.
<amin81> rysiek: ok, brb
<rysiek|pl> amin81: if it gives you the same thing
<amin81> rysiek: yes?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: (IP of 169.*.*.*)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: then reboot the linux box with the cable plugged-in
<rysiek|pl> and after reboot do only 5. and on
<amin81> rysiek: ok
<rysiek|pl> amin81: (5, 6, 7, 8)
<amin81> rysiek: cool, brb
<rysiek|pl> ok
<pjesi> the add/remove app just hangs, it never loads
<K_user> pjesi : could do "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<amin81> rysiek: back!
<amin81> rysiek: this time it was all messed up
<amin81> rysiek: 5 says: network is unreachable (like before)
<amin81> rysiek: 6 says: nothing...
<amin81> rysiek: 7 says: network is unreachable
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ah, darn. it is quite possible that the DHCP server has just temporarily blocked your MAC (netcard's hardware address) due to large number of attepts :/
<amin81> rysiek: hmm, ok
<rysiek|pl> amin81: and just when I think we had a solution ready
<rysiek|pl> :/
<amin81> rysiek: hehehe
<amin81> rysiek: approx how long time does it take before it resets?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: you can give it - say - an hour or so of time, and if it still does not work the same way (unreachable, etc), then - are you ging to be here in about 6 hours? :)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: it depends on DHCP erver's settings, it might be anything, but usually it's 1hr, 6hrs, 12hrs or 24hrs
<amin81> rysiek: yes, I have some work to do but I will be online at 8, my local time (in about 6 hrs)
<rik_> Hi I installed Ubuntu and then installed the kubuntu-desktop package, is that all I gotta do to get kubutu ( yes I found out that i prefer KDE)
<amin81> rysiek: from where should I write the commands, 5 and onwards or from network stop?
<icecruncher> rik_: cool
<rik_> wait i forgot the ?
<rik_> is that it ? :P
<icecruncher> rik_: pls explain
<amin81> rysiek: ?
<rik_> well to transfor ubuntu into kubuntu the only thing i gotta do is to get the kubuntu-desktop package ?
<icecruncher> yes
<rysiek|pl> amin81: sorry, I'm back
<icecruncher> rik_: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<rysiek|pl> amin81: I'll be here in 6hrs too
<amin81> rysiek: ok, cool!
<rik_> ok cool
<rysiek|pl> rik_: yes
<amin81> rysiek: thanx a lot for your help so far...
<amin81> rysiek: by the way, should I start all the way from networking stop or is it enough to start from 5?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: if you reboot linux with the cable PLUGGED-IN, you only need 5 -> end
<rysiek|pl> amin81: afterwards, start all over from 1. if you need another try :)
<amin81> rysiek: ok, cool!
<amin81> rysiek: thanx a lot for your time
<rysiek|pl> amin81: thing is: upon shutdown Linux does /etc/init.d/networkin stop
<amin81> rysiek: ok
<rysiek|pl> amin81: and upon boot-up - /etc/init.d/networking start
<rysiek|pl> so no need for it after a boot
<amin81> rysiek: got it!
<rysiek|pl> amin81: no prob, I have quite a few guys to thank for their time, too ;)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: gtg now, cu in about 6hrs
<amin81> rysiek: bye for now! :)
<rysiek|pl> cu all
<djdarkman> hi, how can I check how much memory is a process using exactly?
<icecruncher> can somebody help me with my cdrom drive, it's not being recognized
<djdarkman> something is using a lot of memory on my system
<_4strO> i have shadows on texte everyuwxhere, is it possible to remove it ?
<rik_> djdarkman,  with ctrl esc you can see the graphic equivalent for "ps aux"  look for vm size
<_4strO> in fact shadows are everywhere , icons, typo, ...
<_4strO> where can I change this parameter
<nimble> system settings>appearance>fonts has some font options
<_4strO> nimble: i try this but no results
<nimble> are you using kwin?
<_4strO> nimble: and the shadows are on Desktop icons too
<_4strO> nimble: beryl
<psyco-obiwan> hello, i try to install kubuntu 7.04 on a acer notebook which worked fine with debian sarge before. Now when the cd boots it hangs at repeating "Disabling irq #15", does anybody have a hint for me ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<nimble> do you still get the shadows without beryl?
<_4strO> nimble: yes
<BluesKaj> psyco-obiwan, check your BIOS tosee what the interrupt is
<djdarkman> what units does ps display the memory in?
<nimble> do you have translucency/shadows enabled in system settings>window behaviour?
<_4strO> nimble: i had it and change it right now, do i have to restart X ?
<psyco-obiwan> BluesKaj: its a noteboot, can check what 15 is i see there only some of the irqs, however i suspect its the ide controller
<BluesKaj> uh oh ..that could be a prob , psyco-obiwan
<psyco-obiwan> in what regards BluesKaj ?
<rik_> I got 6.10 , when i used Gnome it told me that i can update to 7.(somethin) where is that update thing in KDE ?
<nimble> not sure i havent tried it, couldnt hurt to though
<BluesKaj> skipping the irq without cosequences ...lets' hope it isn't to serious
<nimble> i think adept manager will prompt you to update
<psyco-obiwan> to me it looks like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/36998
<jujimufu> Although on windows quake III runs just fine, on linux, cube-2 runs at 17-20 fps... any ideas?
<nimble> cube-2?
<PhinnFort> jujimufu: type "glxinfo | grep ire" in a terminal for me
<PhinnFort> anyone know where I can get the latest blender debs?
<rik_> jujimufu,  you ran glxinfo | grep direct
<rik_> ?
<PhinnFort> grep direct won't do anything
<PhinnFort> grep Direct, maybe
<rik_> glxinfo | grep direct
<rik_> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<rik_> direct rendering: Yes
<rik_> hu :P
<jujimufu> rik_, PhinnFort: it says it is enabled. And it sure is, since I am running beryl just fine...
<PhinnFort> jujimufu: well, beryl doesn't play nice with 3d-apps
<PhinnFort> jujimufu: try disabling it
<jujimufu> PhinnFort: so if I quit beryl ,it should play better?
<jujimufu> ok, wait.
<nimble> or just select kwin
<PhinnFort> kwin is good
<nimble> or creating a new session on kwin or something works as well i think
<psyco-obiwan> BluesKaj: for the record, it seems the problem exists only with newer 2.6. kernels and mostly on notebooks. It can be worked around by either irqpoll or acpi=off noapic pci=bios
<jujimufu> PhinnFort: it run as low as 5 fps...
<PhinnFort> jujimufu: did you disable beryl?
<PhinnFort> jujimufu: hit alt+f2, type in "kwin --replace" and hit enter
<jujimufu> PhinnFort: I did disable beryl, and I also closed beryl manager.
<PhinnFort> jujimufu: then there's a problem with the game you're playing, I think
<PhinnFort> jujimufu: are you using wine?
<jujimufu> no, I have downloaded the source from the site.
<BluesKaj> bbl
<PhinnFort> jujimufu: I'm not really sure how stuff is packed, but it could be linked against the wrong libraries, and use software rendering
<PhinnFort> !find cube
<ubotu> Found: kjumpingcube, kwin-style-alphacube, roundcube-webmail, wmcube
<jujimufu> PhinnFort: I didn't say "repos" I said "source code"... :|
<PhinnFort> i know
<PhinnFort> that's why I wanted to know if there was a package available
<jujimufu> PhinnFort: I had searched for a package before. I do prefer installing debs from repos than installing things from sources.
<PhinnFort> jujimufu: can you select different renderers in-game?
<marko> how can i install driver for nvidia fx 5200
<PhinnFort> !nvidia | marko
<ubotu> marko: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<icecruncher> what's the lame mp3 plugin for k3b called
<icecruncher> ?
<PhinnFort> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<PhinnFort> !find k3b
<ubotu> Found: k3b, k3b-i18n, libk3b-dev, libk3b2, libk3b2-mp3
<PhinnFort> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 39 kB, installed size 104 kB
<PhinnFort> capisce?
<icecruncher> k
<icecruncher> tnks
<PhinnFort> yw
<jujimufu> PhinnFort: I don't think I can select different renderers in-game...
<PhinnFort> jujimufu: I'm sorry I can't help you...
<jujimufu> baah
<PhinnFort> jujimufu: have you tried other opengl games?
<PhinnFort> briqoulo, et al?
<jujimufu> PhinnFort: well, cube, the previous game from that one, which uses the same game engine, though. It also plays at about 20
<PhinnFort> jujimufu: did you get it from the repos?
<jujimufu> PhinnFort: Cube 1, yes. But not the official, it was from another repo, but it was a .deb file.
<jujimufu> PhinnFort: do you know any opengl games from the repos?
<PhinnFort> well, it could be for debian, wrong gl versions and whatever bugs may spring from it;)
<PhinnFort> !info briqoulo
<ubotu> Package briqoulo does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<PhinnFort> !info briquolo
<ubotu> briquolo: Fast paced 3d Breakout. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 229 kB, installed size 780 kB
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> !info nexuiz
<ubotu> nexuiz: A fast-paced 3D Ego-Shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3-1 (feisty), package size 593 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<jujimufu> 'll try nexuiz, wait
<icecruncher> anybody know a good java ide
<icecruncher> ?
<jujimufu> woah! it needs 140 megs to be downloaded!
<Jucato> icecruncher: netbeans? eclipse? (not really sure, just heard about them)
<umberto_> salve
<PhinnFort> !info scorched3d | jujimufu
<ubotu> jujimufu: scorched3d: 3D artillery game similar to Scorched Earth. In component universe, is optional. Version 40.1d.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1139 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<umberto_> qualche ita?
<PhinnFort> !it | umberto_
<ubotu> umberto_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<umberto_> sorry
<PhinnFort> np
<PhinnFort> jujimufu: i'll go and eat now
<psyco-obiwan> hah, a bios update did wonders too...
<NSCAD_Nathan> Hi.  Anyone know how I can have digikam just search the photos directory of my Creative Zen Vision:M and not 50GB worth of MP3s?
<jujimufu> !find 3D
<ubotu> Found: dovecot-pop3d, xaw3dg, xaw3dg-dev, 3dchess, 3ddesktop (and 45 others)
<jujimufu> !3dchess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3dchess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jujimufu> !chess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jujimufu> !3D chess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d chess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jujimufu> bah
<jujimufu> !find game 3D
<ubotu> Found: gnome-games, gnome-games-data, kdegames, kdegames-card-data, kdegames-dbg (and 33 others)
<pag> jujimufu, trying to get info about 3dchess?
<pag> !info 3dchess
<ubotu> 3dchess: 3D chess for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-12 (feisty), package size 31 kB, installed size 132 kB
<jujimufu> pag: lol.. thanks :P
<pag> np :)
<BluesKaj> pag, whynot just play online chess ?
<BluesKaj> oops I mean jujimufu
<pjesi> it is a shame that the "easy restricted extras" feature is only for ubuntu
<polopolo> Hello all
<polopolo> When I install ubuntu on kubuntu, And a new release is released, and I upgrade on kubuntu, should kubuntu also upgrade ubuntu to the new version?
<phal__> hi, i have installed the kde package on a plain feisty fawn setup
<phal__> now i can't find where i can change resolution and refresh rate settings
<pjesi> since kubuntu does not ship with any convinient way to install restricted packages, do I have to follow the 6.10 instructions?
<phal__> can anyone help
<pjesi> phal__: system settings -> monitor & display
<Jucato> pjesi: yes, the 6.10 instructions work the same way
<pjesi> Jucato: how come kubuntu does not have the same feature as ubuntu?
<phal__> pjesi: sorry but there is no menu like that
<Jucato> polopolo: it all depends whether there are upgrades available for ubuntu as well. but usually, yes
<Jucato> phal__: how did you install KDE on Ubuntu again?
<Jucato> pjesi: because the ones who made the restricted-manager app only made it for Ubuntu
<phal__> i installed ubuntu feisty fawn first, then downloaded the kde package from synaptic
<Jucato> and made it in a way to be dependent on GNOME apps
<polopolo> ok
<Jucato> phal__: which package specifically?
<pjesi> that is a shame
<Jucato> pjesi: fortunately, unlike ubuntu, when it comes to codecs, Kubuntu actually only needs 2 codecs
<phal__> it says kde 5:47 in synaptic
<phal__> but it's 3.56 as seen in control center
<Jucato> and Kubuntu 7.10 has automated scripts to install the mp3 codec when you play an MP3 in Amarok and Flash in Konqueror
<phal__> 3.5.6*
<pjesi> Jucato: could you tell which two you are talking about?
<Jucato> phal__: hm?
<Jucato> pjesi: libxine-extracodecs (in the repositories) and w32codecs (separate source)
<Jucato> phal__: anyway, what package did you install? just "kde" or "kubuntu-desktop"?
<phal__> kde 5:47(feisty) package
<phal__> just kde
<phal__> was it wrong?
<Jucato> well not really. I suspect you're just reading it wrong
<Jucato> anyway. install the package "kde-guidance"
<phal__> i found kubuntu-desktop now in synaptic and it's not installed
<phal__> im using kde now btw
<Jucato> phal__: then go to K Menu -> Control Center (presuming that System Settings wasn't installed) -> Peripherals -> Display
<phal__> there is no "Display"
<Jucato> phal__:  <Jucato> anyway. install the package "kde-guidance"
<Jucato> you have to install that first
<phal__> ok im looking into that
<phal__> will i have to install kubuntu-desktop too?
<Jucato> phal__: well, not necessarily. it really depends
<phal__> ok
<Jucato> the package "kde" will install *all* the software that KDE ships with.
<Jucato> kubuntu-desktop will only install the select apps and settings (including themes) that Kubuntu installs by default
<phal__> should i have installed kubuntu-desktop at first?
<Jucato> phal__: yep. kde comes with a load of things you probably won't need
<Jucato> and doesn't install some of the things you might want (amarok, k3b, etc)
<phal__> i thought about that too, it came with tons of games or stuff like that
<phal__> it was about 200 MBs
<Cosmoboy> Peloup!
<PhinnFort> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<phal__> hey, i noticed a "Screen resize and rotate" tool on system tray and i can now change resolution&refresh rate with it :D
<phal__> but i don't now how it appeared it werent there before
<PhinnFort> phal__: you can run it by running "krandrtray"
<PhinnFort> !info krandrtray
<ubotu> Package krandrtray does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<glugbomros> !krandtray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krandtray - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phal__> ok then thank you all
<Jucato> it's part of kdebase. not a separate package
<PhinnFort> ah, ok
<PhinnFort> is it possible to nice apt/dpkg/friends by default?
<PhinnFort> on gentoo there was an option in the config file for emerge to make it nice whenever it was run
<Jucato> what's "make nice"?
<PhinnFort> Jucato: run with another nice value
<PhinnFort> *make it run nice
<PhinnFort> d
* Jucato is totally alien to "nice"
<PhinnFort> priority
<PhinnFort> nice (1)             - run a program with modified scheduling priority
<Jucato> ah...
<PhinnFort> ;)
* Jucato doesn't know... too advanced :)
<PhinnFort> :P
* Jucato tests something
<pedro> Hi everyone!
<PhinnFort> !hi | pedro
<ubotu> pedro: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<pedro> How are you?
<korobase> Hi,all.
<pedro> I am using Kubuntu feisty and I have a doubt
<pedro> about an error message with k3b
<pedro> http://www.mypastebin.com/?code=1662288954
<korobase> Any one find the knetworkmanager's problems?
<pedro> this is it
* KiPSeRoN hi
<pedro> anyone knows how to solve it?
<korobase> It can't connect to network when you change the net from one to another automatically.
* Jucato tests something again...
<PhinnFort> should I enable DBE (double buffering) in my X-server?
* Jucato last try...
<ubuntu> .
<AmyRose> Is there a (working) gtkrc setting to change the icon theme for GTK apps?
<Jucato> you'd have to ask in *gasp* #ubuntu or *gasps harder* #gnome :/
<dr_willis> Jucato,  :)  if you dont know the answer! ..... heh heh...
* dr_willis is reminded of the various intereesting arguments and questions in this channel over the last year or 2..
<Jucato> wasn't that implied :)
<phal__> hey i just set my resolution to 1024x768 but after restarting it's 640x480 now and i cant change it higher
<phal__> what could have gone wrong?
<_pedro> I don't know if anyone has seen my question
<_pedro> I have an error message from k3b
<Jucato> _pedro: I could read the whole error message from your pastebin
<_pedro> http://www.mypastebin.com/?code=1662288954
<_pedro> that's it
<K_user> phal__ logout then reset xserver - then login again
<phal__> resetting it?
<Jucato> phal__: maybe krandrtray doesn't save settings in between session
<Jucato> sessions*
<K_user> left of where you enter username/password - click there
<K_user> select reset xserver
<phal__> Jucato: i cant change it higher then 640x480 either
<K_user> maybe u can reste with out logout - i don't know how
<phal__> K_user: ok trying
<Jucato> phal__: it's an X server setting then. you will have to modify it
<Jucato> !xconfig | phal__
<ubotu> phal__: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<phal__> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AmyRose> Jucato: But GNOME uses gconf, not .gtkrc
<K_user> ubotu - i have notice if i boot with out touching keyboard i get same problem - do u know of this prob?
<AmyRose> K_user: ubotu is a robot
<AmyRose> !bot
<phal__> :D
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* dr_willis oils uboto
<Jucato> AmyRose: ah yeah.. right... thought that was what you meant :)
<K_user> AmyRose : that's ok - can the robot answer the question
<AmyRose> K_user: If you want to see if ubotu has an answer, you can try searching here: http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phal__> i can't find where can i reset xserver
<phal__> there is no option for it in the login screen
<AmyRose> phal__: I just do sudo service kdm restart
<Jucato> phal__: there should be. in the Login menu
<AmyRose> oh, I also installed the debian-helper-scripts
<Jucato> I bet he's still using GDM for the login manager
<AmyRose> phal__: Then try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<phal__> it's the same login manager as with gnome
<AmyRose> phal__: Then try my suggestion
<phal__> ok
<Kr4t05> Hrm... That's odd...
<Kr4t05> I burned a movie to DVD, and when I watch it in Kaffiene, the total length is shown as about 30 minutes.
<Kr4t05> How does a 120minute feature suddenly get shrunk down, without losing anything of the movie footage?
<Kr4t05> Oh, that's why... one "second" in kaffiene is about 5 seconds in reality. :)
<Ze_M> i have installed kubuntu feisty and doesnt have any app to configure keyboard, cant have portuguese layout, also dont see how is possible to enable 3D with beryl, konqueror is all f*cked up, unbleievable
<Jucato> Ze_M: you have checked System Settings I presume?
<Ze_M> Jucato: of course
<Jucato> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout?
<Ze_M> i have checked all desktop configurations
<Ze_M> Jucato: but should exit an app that should set this by default like happens in other distros
<Jucato> for Beryl, you have to install and configure it manually
<Jucato> hm?
<Ze_M> Jucato: lol
<Ze_M> Jucato: in mandriva we have mandriva drak tools to configure all
<Jucato> about Konqueror, you have to be more specific
<Ze_M> konqueror toolbars are all f*cked
<Jucato> of course this isn't mandriva... but I get your point
<Jucato> again, can you please be more specific? "f*cked up" doesn't qualify
<phal__> nothing changed, it froze at "running local boot scripts" and i had to reboot
<Kr4t05> Jucato: I think he was responding to me. :P
<Ze_M> Jucato: really dont get how is possible that exist guys that ubuntu is that so good, for what i see mandriva beats kubuntu by points
<Jucato> Kr4t05: your customer then
<Jucato> :)
<Kr4t05> Jucato: It looks like a rhetorical statement. :P
<Kr4t05> Ze_M: Right?
<Ze_M> well im gg back to mandriva, kubuntu really disapoints
<Jucato> Ze_M: unless you be more specific at what problem you're having. I don't understand you at all. You're looking for something like MCC? That's System Settings
<Kr4t05> Uh... You're call.
<pjesi> man I regret moving from 6.10
<Guest88856> THIS IS BLASPHEMY!
<Guest88856> THIS IS MADNESS!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Guest88856> THIS
<Guest88856> IS
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@12-214-61-158.client.mchsi.com]  by Jucato
* Guest88856 was kicked off #kubuntu by Jucato (Jucato)
<Kr4t05> Sparta?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Ze_M> Kr4t05: of course, but since there was so many people saying that kubuntu was from another worls, that was so good, now that i runned it i see that is just a simple distro that is beat by the well know distros mandriva, suse, fedora, etc
<Kr4t05> Sorry... I had to.
<Kr4t05> Ze_M: When I say that Kubuntu is "good" I mean that it's better than Windows... I would never try to compare it to another distro, being that I've never used another distro.
<Jucato> Ze_M: 1) don't always believe what other people say. 2) You shouldn't eat an apple expecting it to taste like an orange
<Ze_M> Jucato: im talking about what other people say about kubuntu comparing to other linux distros
<boggystudios> how do I add a program to /etc/init.d so I can use update-rc ?
<Kr4t05> That, and Ubuntu is somewhat more mature than Kubuntu. I just prefer the feel of KDE.
<Ze_M> Jucato: i really thought that kubuntu could be better than mandirva that is the distro i have been using but is totally the oposite
<Jucato> Ze_M: yes. I know. that's why I said don't always believe in other people's opinions until you've really tried it
<Ze_M> im trully disapointed...
<Kr4t05> Ze_M: Well, if you're not happy with Kubuntu, by all means, try something else... It's not like we'll twist your arm into using something you don't like.
<Ze_M> Kr4t05: yes of course, im just putting my thoughts
<Dekkard> is there any difference between kubuntu and just installing ubuntu and adding kde-desktop?
<USMarine> if only ubuntu wan't gnome..
<USMarine> wasnt*
<USMarine> Dekkard yeah
<Jucato> Ze_M: no one is forcing you to use Kubuntu. And I'm not going to say Kubuntu is perfect. but if you actually had a question we could help you with, rather than just ranting
<Ze_M> Kr4t05: i was expecting that kubuntu would have many things that we expect for granted
<USMarine> useless gnome packages
<Kr4t05> Really, because it's starting to look like blatant trolling... No offence ment, but I'm merely calling it as I see it.
<Jucato> Dekkard: you don't get any of the Ubuntu/GNOME stuff installed
<Dekkard> k
<Ze_M> Kr4t05: my apologies if is appearing that
<Dekkard> i dont mind gnome
<daphbobo> how do i make an alias in konversation?
<daphbobo> ok nm
<daphbobo> found it
<Jucato> :)
<USMarine> gnome is too simple
<Dekkard> what i notice a lot here is that the questions arent usually os realted.. they have to do with other software.. like cd rippers.. an stuff
<Kr4t05> Ze_M: You have to keep in mind that the developers have only added what the users have asked for. What exactly do you find so lacking in Kubuntu?
* Dekkard likes simple
<USMarine> it doesn't do the basic stuff i need
<Ze_M> Kr4t05: i really got frustrated, just that, but this because i hear so many people saying good about kubuntu, but now that i runned it i dont get how that people said that, of just if they would never tried other distros and are new to linux
<pjesi> does anyone know why the fonts look like crap in 7.04 while they were fine in 6.10?
<Jucato> Dekkard: they are. Ubuntu and Kubuntu use different apps, different settings, etc
<Dekkard> simple is good.. thats why i also run fluxbox
<USMarine> lol
<USMarine> that's not a DE
<Dekkard> and?
<Ze_M> Kr4t05: severall things, but you coould have a better view if you install mandriva
<Ze_M> but for example by default mandirva sets the correct layout
<Dekkard> i dont always need a de
<Kr4t05> Ze_M: I'll see about it.
<USMarine> so it wont help much in productivity
<USMarine> i do
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<phal__> hey Jucato, i still cant change my res. higher
<Dekkard>  i mean mc is still plenty good as a file manager.. you cna play music without a gui..
<Ze_M> Kr4t05: other thing that was nasty was the kon toolbars
<Jucato> phal__: did you run the command that the bot gave out?
<Ze_M> konqueror{
<Ze_M> konqueror*
<phal__> the config thing?
<Dekkard> getting tense in here..
<USMarine> if i have resources
<USMarine> i want linux to use them
<phal__> what was it
<phal__> !xconfig
<Kr4t05> Ze_M: You can install Firefox quite quickly, ;)
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<USMarine> and make everything neat and a appealing
<Jucato> Ze_M: you still haven't explained what your problem with Konqueror is. so far you have done nothing but say "Kubuntu sucks. mandriva rocks." so if you are actually interested in fixing things or finding out what the problem is, please be more specific
<Ze_M> Kr4t05: im a kde man, always build and packaged kde
<USMarine> Ze_M package kde4alpha1 for me
<USMarine> will you?
<Ze_M> Jucato: no, i just said i got disapointed
<Ze_M> USMarine: i only package for mandriva at least until now
<Jucato> USMarine: it's available from kubuntu.org
<USMarine> ok
<phal__> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ze_M> USMarine: kubuntu doesnt use rpm
<Jucato> Ze_M: yes, you've been saying that over and over again. anything new?
<ejupin> anyone know how I can "mount" my creative zen so that Amarok will see it?
<USMarine> Ze_M i know
<USMarine> that's why i prefer kubuntu
<Ze_M> so the debian packagement system isnt a thinkg i can easily do
<ejupin> I have it working with Gnomad2 but not Amarok
<Ze_M> Jucato: i didnt said in the terms your saying, and already asked apologies if appeared so
<USMarine> ejupin http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:MTP
<ejupin> USMarine:thnx
<Ze_M> USMarine: i dont know debian packaging but i will see it to see if there any advantes comparing to rpm
<phal__> should i install xorg-driver-fglrx for my ATI R9550 card?
<Ze_M> arent there ati paclages_
<Jucato> USMarine: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php
<Ze_M> packages*
<USMarine> Jucato nice, tks
<Jucato> USMarine: you might also want to try the openSUSE KDE 4 Alpha Live CD
<USMarine> ok
<esunder> are there any beryl/kubuntu users here?
<pjesi> esunder: I am thinking about becoming one
<Jucato> esunder: they'd most probably be in #ubuntu-effects as well
<esunder> thank you
<pjesi> DeJaVu looks terrible after I upgraded
<phal__> what should i use other than GDM?
<pjesi> KDM
<|ericsson|> How can I get rid of the Adept Notifier that keeps making me annoyed?
<phal__> installing it with synaptic should do the trick?
<Jucato> |ericsson|: how is it annoying you?
<phal__> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<|ericsson|> Jucato: it keeps conflicting/crashing beryl @ startup
<Jucato> hm...
<ionus> how to mount ntfs partitions
<ionus> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Kr4t05> !ntfs-3g > me
<ionus> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ionus> why i cant run this command gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ionus> why i cant run this command gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ionus> hi tell me ""
<SlimeyPete> ionus: is there an error message?
<ionus> program 'gksudo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<ionus> sudo apt-get install gksu
<SlimeyPete> right... so type that.
<esunder> whats the best media player for divx/xvix/wmv/mpg etc
<SlimeyPete> hang on
<ionus> ok
<esunder> xvid*
<ubuntu> ciao
<SlimeyPete> though... there is a KDE version of gksudo, I can't remember what it's called. Yes, you may as well just do the sudo apt-get install gksu thing
<ionus> ok wait
<|ericsson|> esunder: depends on preference, personally I would go for one with xine engine, like Kaffeine
<esunder> how do i make kaffeiene play wmv's tho
<|ericsson|> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> SlimeyPete: kdesu
<Jucato> !w32codecs | esunder
<ubotu> esunder: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<ionus> Package gksudo is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ionus> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ionus> is only available from another source
<Dr_willis> not all wmv's may be playable.. depends on the codec its using.
<SlimeyPete> Jucato: oh yeah... cheers
<ionus> slimey!
<esunder> hmmm, it doesnt seem to play any files
<ionus> what is the problem
<SlimeyPete> ionus: ok... your problem is that gksudo and gedit are Gnome applications and as such are notincluded with Kubuntu. Try running "kdesu kedit /etc/fstab"
<Dr_willis> depends on the codec and the files.  i tend to avoide wmv's like the plague.. :)
<esunder> yea
<|ericsson|> esunder: you need codecs in order to play the files, check the links we gave you..
<Jucato> ionus: actually "kdesu kate /etc/fstab"
<Jucato> SlimeyPete: kedit isn't installed by default
<esunder> thanks erricson
* Jucato also wonders why no one seems to be using the Disks & Filesystem module in System Settings
<ionus> oo yes
<ionus> thx
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  too hard to find. :)
<SlimeyPete> Jucato: hmm yes, I just tried it and found that out ;)
<Dr_willis> of course I know how to edit the fstab.. so itd take me longer to find that tool.. then to use vi.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: too easy to use :)
<Jucato> it's just probably not popular enough :)
<Dr_willis> I got this GPx2 - thats using some memory cards.. and oddly enough.. neither windows or linux can read the cards directly.
<Jucato> (and then everyone complains why there's isnt' a GUI when it in fact exists...)
<Dr_willis> it needs an icon on the desktop!@ thats it!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> imho it needs a notifier in the system tray (for USB etc...)
<Jucato> :P
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. whats the filesystem size limit for fat16 anyway? 2gb?
<queiroga> .
<llutz> Dr_willis:  2gb
<icecruncher> how can i format a fat 32 usb to ext2 and back?
<Dr_willis> this handheld seems to be doing somthing odd with this memory card then.
<Dr_willis> icecruncher,  whats the point of 'to ext2 and back' ?
<Dr_willis> fdisk it. delete parttion. make new ext3 partition, format it.
<icecruncher> well, wanna fun fsk on the whole device "sda" not just sda1
<Dr_willis> or use that gui tool :) that Jucato  loves.
<Dr_willis> fdisk /dev/sda :)
<Dr_willis> it must have at least 1 partition to be useable. that would be sda1
<icecruncher> doesn't work
<icecruncher> yeah, it's fat 32
<Dr_willis> its a system level task. thus you need to use sudo, or som eother way to eanble root access.
<icecruncher> i am
<Jucato> Dr_willis: nah, it's not what I love. but it seems to be what some would need/prefer to use *IF* they knew it existed :D
<icecruncher> Couldn't find ext2 superblock, trying backup blocks...
<mrcreativity> can somone show me how to autostart an app with kde please?
<icecruncher> fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda
<Jucato> !autostart | mrcreativity
<ubotu> mrcreativity: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Dr_willis> icecruncher,  you did fdisk and delete/make the new partitins first?
<icecruncher> nope
<Dr_willis> icecruncher,  you dont just 'reformat fat32 to ext3'
* Jucato goes done for the night
<Dr_willis> now if you want to CONVERT a fat32 partition to ext2 thats another story.
<Dr_willis> keeping all the data
<icecruncher> nah
<llutz> icecruncher: fsck on "sda" makes no sense
<mrcreativity> how do i run kcontrol-autostart
<Dr_willis> llutz,  i was thinking that also.   how would one 'check' a drive to see that its blocks and stuff are valid? befor fdisking it for example.
<llutz> icecruncher: the only case i could imagine is a superfloppy-formatted disk without partitions
<icecruncher> lol
<icecruncher> it's a usb, and i wan to check all the cylinders
<llutz> icecruncher: fsck checks filesystems....
<icecruncher> k
<icecruncher> lol
<llutz> icecruncher: you need something like vendor-tools on lowlevel
<llutz> to do so
<icecruncher> ?
<icecruncher> llutz: any programs for liny\ux?
<icecruncher> *linux :)
<llutz> icecruncher: i don't know any
<icecruncher> anyone know any?
<llutz> icecruncher:i meant something like this http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/seatools
<icecruncher> ahh
<phal1> all right, i somehow managed to make it 1024x768 but now i cant change the refresh rate
<phal1> it's 60 hz, should be 85
<phal1> i had to reconfigure my keyboard layout, i dont know why, the xserver crashed or something
<Timsen> howdy
<|ericsson|> phal1: Try ddcprobe | grep monitorrange if your monitor supports it
<phal1> sudo: ddcprobe: command not found
<|ericsson|> you might need apt-get install, first..
<phal1> E: Couldn't find package ddcprobe
<llutz> phal1:  sudo aptitude install xresprobe
<|ericsson|> sudo apt-cache search ddcprobe = xresprobe ;)
<phal1> it gives an error
<phal1> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<|ericsson|> phal1: then you have aptitude open already?
<CarinArr> is there any way of getting kopete to tell you why it doesn't want to connect
<CarinArr> ?
<phal1> no i dont
<phal1> but i might have closed xserver conf the half way
<phal1> do i have to reset?
<|ericsson|> phal1: you can always try: top, check if it's running there and simply do: kill followed by the PID
<ubuntu_> ubotu grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<phal1> may it be Xorg? :D
<|ericsson|> or try the command: "shutdown X-server-and-throw-it-to-where-the-sun-doesnt-shine"
<neverblue> when doing a new postgresql install, is a new user created, so you can connect to it?
<phal1> lol im going to reset then
<|ericsson|> phal1: might be your safest bet ;)
<jussi01> ok, I have a quick basic question, how do I enable backports in kubuntu... doesnt seem to be in the repositaries part of adept....??
<llutz> jussi01: add a line "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse" to your /etc/apt/sources.list (change "de." into something nearby)
<jussi01> llutz: cool, I understand that, (and can do it no probs) but I was hoping to see if there was actually a gui part for it...
<llutz> jussi01: waiting for a gui-tool, clicking your mouse, etc takes much longer than pasting above into a textfile on console :)
<david_> Hi, my Beryl locks after being used approximately 20 minutes. Just the mouse responds. I have a Nvidia card 1Go RAM, amd turion 64 x2 1.6Ghz*2
<david_> Do you have any idea why?
<jussi01> llutz: yep understood, but I still would like to know if there is a gui for it.... :D
<CarinArr> david_: when you say it locks.. does it lock the computer completely?
<david_> carinarr :no, just the mouse respond and move at screen
<CarinArr> david_: if you switch into a terminal window using ctrl+alt+f2 or something, you can have a look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if there's any messages in there
<david_> carinarr: the keyboard doesn't respond
<phal__> ok installed xresprobe
<phal__> entered ddcprobe, now?
<phal__> it made a long output
<phal__> i still can't make ref. rate any other then 60 Hz
<llutz> phal__: ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<llutz> phal__: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange         (sry)
<phal__> monitorrange: 30-71, 50-160
<phal__> what to do now?
<llutz> phal__: take those values and change entries in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (VertRefresh 30-71)
<phal__> now restart pc?
<llutz> phal__: only X (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<phal__> that ctrl-alt-bs has no effect on it
<|ericsson|> Has anyone ordered a larg amount of discs from Canonical? I'm talking 500+ dics..
<|ericsson|> and by the way, I'm spelling like a gnu 2day
<delight> what do i have to do to make kde work with gdm or gnome work with kdm ... since feisty I can't shut down directly if I don't use the "fitting" Desktop-Manager
<phal__>   why ctrl-alt-backspace doesnt work?
<delight> it worked fine in edgy
<pag> |ericsson|, the largest order I've heard about is ubuntu-fi's order of 200cds to share to finnish parlament
<dewey> delight, my kde works with gdm in feisty
<|ericsson|> pag: we've been discussing of distributing among stundents at our university..
<delight> dewey: so u use gdm u log into kde and you can shutdown/poweroff your computer from within the kdedesktop ? (with the shutdown dialog is what i mean of course, sudo poweroff or so)
<pag> |ericsson|, I'm not saying that you shouldn't try :) Go ahead and try; it'll be nice, if you succes.
<delight> dewey: for me i can only shutdown from within kde when i use kdm ...
<dewey> delight, no I shutdown from gdm
<phal__> hey llutz
<phal__> why that ctrl+alt+backspace doesnt work you have any idea?
<delight> dewey: see that is the problem ... it was working before feisty thou .. even with the kde 3.5.6 kubuntu updates
<delight> dewey: you can only log out of kde right? no shutdown, suspend etc. etc.
<llutz> phal__: err: "VertRefresh  50-160"  is the value, don't know why the key don't work
<dewey> delight, yes it was working but thye changed it.
<|ericsson|> pag: I think they'll ban me from ship-it if I go for ~5000 discs which is about the amount of stundets we are holding ;)
<ubuntu> :o)
<delight> dewey: ain't no way to change it back? must be ... by the way i don't think that was a smart choice to do ... i don't see a good point about it
<phal__> i couldn't set KDM as default, may that be it?
<delight> phal__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<llutz> phal__: ctrl-alt-bs i an X-builtin, doesn't depend on KDE/kdm...
<phal__> ok i will check that later
<delight> dewey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/kdebase/+bug/64695 found a bug report
<delight> ;)
<|ericsson|> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<zoro> hey guys - quick question. what's the quickest way to get kexi with the debug option enabled?
<neverblue> ijust installed postgreSQL, is there a 'phpmyadmin'-like app that I can use for psql? if so, why does it not show up in my webserver root? (aka localhost)
<zoro> neverblue: it's likely that its not installed by default
<neverblue> zoro, but if it is, would it show up in localhost?
<neverblue> my /var/www
<zoro> neverblue: but i think there is a phppgadmin project
<zoro> neverblue: depends on if it was installed there or not :)
<neverblue> well, myphpadmin went there on a new install
<zoro> sudo aptitude install phppgadmin
<zoro> yeah that's normal
<zoro> pgadmin is what you need though
<neverblue> yeah, was using pgadmin III
<zoro> neverblue: well my phpmyadmin was installed to /usr/share/
<neverblue> hmm
<neverblue> i can see it when I surf to localhost
<zoro> yeah
<zoro> neverblue: i have a symlink in /var/www that links to /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<neverblue> ah
<neverblue> i have the same setup, i just need to add the ln
<neverblue> nice
<zoro> :)
<zoro> neverblue: glad i could help
<phal__> llutz: i set it to 50-160 but the the resize & rotate tool only has 60 and 87
<neverblue> hehe
<neverblue> use ln -s?
<zoro> neverblue: yeah
<neverblue> thought so
<zoro> neverblue: sudo -u www-data ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmdin .
<phal__> 87 may put the monitor in sleeping mode
<neverblue> yeah, now if I could only understand the ln --help :/
<neverblue> the target/dir always throws me off
<zoro> ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/supersite
<zoro> neverblue: http://localhost/supersite
<neverblue> ?
<zoro> ln -s <from> <to>
<zoro> :)
<neverblue> whats that?
<neverblue> supersite?
<zoro> an example
<neverblue> oh, i c
<phal__> how can i make my refresh rate 85?
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_Therock> hmm when i logout of kdm it just black screens, anybody know a quick fix?
<zoro> _Therock: happens to me too
<zoro> _Therock: i can't shut down because of it
<zoro> _Therock: instead of shuttind down from kde, i jump to login window 2 (ctrl+alt+F2) and kill kde from there, then do a halt (sudo shutdown -h 0)
<zoro> :)
<_Therock> hehe
<_Therock> i do that to you know :D
<_Therock> but still ....
<_Therock> :D
<zoro> :D
<darktears> hello all
<darktears> i have question is anybody knows when kernel 2.6.21 will be ported in feisty
<darktears> ?
<Tired_> Can I use the installer on an Edgy CD to prepare a hard drive (create partitions and a boot record, etc.), and then copy an entire FEisty install to the newly created partitions, to migrate hard drives?
<Udi> I need help with the NV driver
<Tired_> I have Feisty already installed, but I need to change hard drives, and I can't find my Feisty cd or any blanks.
<phoxy> I need help with the NV driver
<Tired_> But I have an Edgy cd.
<Tired_> What's up with it?
<phoxy> I changed the driver (mistakenly), and now I canot get the correct resolution
<phoxy> it is stuck in 640X480
<phoxy> It used to do 1600X1200
<Tired_> Can you change it in the nVidia settings after you start up?
<phoxy> I am using kubuntu
<Tired_> Mine boots up at 640x480, but I can switch it back to 1600x1200 after I boot up.
<Tired_> Me too.
<phoxy> went to the Monitor resoultion
<phoxy> in System Settings
<phoxy> and it is frozen at 640X640
<Tired_> I have to go into the nVidia settings from a program called 'sysinfo', which I got from apt...kind of a kludge, but it works
<Tired_> They won't change for me from the Kubuntu settings
<neverblue> zoro
<zoro> neverblue: ?
<neverblue> do you use phppgadmind?
<phoxy> ok-- let me try ssyinfo
<neverblue> phppgadmin*
<zoro> neverblue: nope :)
<neverblue> k
<Tired_> Once you get it, there's an nVidia at the bottom, and you can get into the nv config from there
<Tired_> There's gotta be a better way, but I don't know it
<phoxy> thanks-- I am installing sysinfo
<Tired_> :)
<phoxy> it DID change with the system settings from 1600X1200 to 640 X 480 ...;-(
<Tired_> Now that I see you have the same problem...I'm wondering if it's not just me.  I just thought I'd screwed something up
<phoxy> sysinfo says that I have a VGA compatible graphics card
<phoxy> how do you change anything in sysinfo?
<Tired_> Oh.  No nVidia at the bottom?
<phoxy> no
<Tired_> Hmm.  Are the nv drivers in properly?
<phoxy> under Hardware it shows various things-- USB, etc
<minty_> hey
<phoxy> how would I tell?  They works an hour ago
<minty_> guys my amarok is really laggy is there anything better i can use?
<CarinArr> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|lostbyte|> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<phoxy> so now what do I do?
<phoxy> I would hate to have to reinstall Kubuntu just because of the stupid driver!
<Tired_> Oh no\
<Tired_> You should just have to re-do the nvidia drivers
<phoxy> how?
<Tired_> hang on...i had a good link the other day, let me find it
<phoxy> Is there a Konsole command to do it?
<phoxy> thanks
<phoenixbyrd> anyone else have 3d games crash alot on them?
<minty_> wot music player do u use?
<KaoticEvil> anyone got a minute to help a failed edgy -> fiesty upgrade? :)
<sakabatou> XMMS minty_
<Tired_> phoxy -> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<Tired_> This has the Beryl instructions, too
<phoxy> I am not using Beryl, but I'll look
<_Therock> damn is a pain in the a**
<_Therock> i can't logout just get a black screen
<Tired_> phoxy: just ignore the beryl stuff and use the instructions there to get the latest drivers
<KaoticEvil> anyone got a minute to help a failed edgy -> fiesty upgrade? :)
<Trevinho> Hello, anyone here got kde4 knut working?
<c14uz> hi
<c14uz> :D
<c14uz> i need help
<c14uz> Ci sono italiani che mi possono dare una mano?
<Trevinho> c14uz: per cosa? :)
<c14uz> mi serve una mano
<c14uz> per kubuntu
<c14uz> configurazione scheda di rete
<Trevinho> c14uz: vieni in query, qui non si pu parlare in italiano
<Trevinho> o senn via in #ubuntu-it
<Trevinho> vai*
<Trevinho> o #kubuntu-it (esiste? :))
<c14uz> 19:12]  [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<c14uz> querami tu plz
<Jeroenw> Hi!
<anwar> how to sync all entries of one ldap server to another slave ldap server initially , i am trying to setup a replicating ldap server
<phoxy> thanks, Tired.  I am doing it
<ubuntu> ubotu grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<c14uz> Trevinho i can't query you....
<Trevinho> so, come in #ubuntu-it, I'm there too, with others that can help you
<anwar> where can i ask ldap questions , sorry for bugging.
<rr_lap> anyone get Apache to use upnp through Felix?
* Aelwyn is away: Ausente por ahora.
<phoxy> sorry, Tired-- it did not fix it
<montoya> Riddell: Are you the manteiner of kde4 package???
<phoxy> I am still in 640X480, with no option of going back to the nice 1600X1200 that I had a couple of hours ago, before I stupidly changed the driver
<phoxy> I need to FORCE kubuntu to use the NV driver it was using originally
<phoxy> but I do not know how to do it
<Tired_> How did you restart X without leaving channel, phoxy?
<phoxy> I am talking to u on an old reliable XP machine
<montoya> who is also the manteiner of kde4 package???
<phoxy> next to my flaky Kubuntu box
<Tired_> Oh.  Hmm
<_Therock> phoxy
<_Therock> well i used envy to install the dirvers
<Tired_> I don't know how, either...when I did the apt stuff from that page, it started using the new driver next reboot
<_Therock> worked very well
<phoxy> I rebooted twice after doing the apt stuff
<Tired_> *shrug* out of my league, then...anyone else?
<phoxy> this Nvidia hell is like what I went through with Edgy
<_Therock> phoxy, tryed http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html ?
<ricmik> Hello! Is there a better mplayer-plugin for firefox than mozilla-mplayer?
<phoxy> I used Envy in Edgy, and it was bad news
<_Therock> hmm worked fine on my feisty ./
<Tired_> So, is there any difference in the disk management tools that came default on the Edgy installer cd than the current ones?
<Tired_> eg:  can I make partitions and a boot record with an edgy installer, and then copy an existing feisty install onto the empty partitions?
<Tired_> or is grub and stuff different now?
<ubuntu> ubotu grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<slicknick_> so skype has taken total control of my USB headset.  i can hear and use the mic just fine with it, however, when i close skye and try to listen to audio through another application, this does not work. any ideas?
<|ericsson|> Is there any antivirus program that works with GUI?
<BluesKaj> _Therock, interesting...my experience was the reverse , Envy borke X in feisty but worked great after i reverted to edgy ...but I'm stuck with ATI hardware , so maybe that explains the diff .
<rr_lap> anyone get Apache to use upnp through Felix?
<ricmik> Is it possible to let KDE autocreate icons on the desktop for newly inserted CD's memory cards etc? (Like Ubuntu)
<nimble> kubuntu does it for me
<Tired_> seems to be a lot more questions than answers today
<phoxy> is that unusual?
<Tired_> yeah, usually it's more even
<Tired_> people must be busy working or something
<phoxy> I am getting closer to reinstalling kubuntu, since I am unanle to restore the driver
<phoxy> even though SystemSettings now says I am using the correct (NV) driver, and the choice of the hardware card is correct
<Tired_> i dunno...it 'just worked' for me, after I did the apt stuff...i don't know what else to suggest
<Alonea> how do I connect to a network with WAP?
<ubuntu> ubotu grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Alonea> !wap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tired_> what's WAP?
<nimble> wireless encryption
<marko> which is the best virtual machine server
<Tired_> WEP?
<Tired_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25949.html ??
<Alonea> WEP is different
<ricmik> Probably WPA
<Alonea> ooops
<Tired_> oh.  i've heard of WEP, and WPA, but not WAP
<Alonea> WPA
<Tired_> h
<Alonea> sorry. ^^;;
<Tired_> was confused
<Alonea> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tired_> This is why I stick with wires...less acronyms
<nimble> yeah i read wrong
<Tired_> (that and being too cheap to buy a new router)
<ricmik> Tired_: You still have the choice between UTP and STP ;)
<tom_> hi anyone getting wierd white flashes in ut2k4 on an intel 950 gma?
<Tired_> true.  i try not to think about that.
<nimble> i got my wireless router from my dad, its crappy and has no range but i think i might be able to get linux firmware to boost signal strength :D
<eric__> does anybody know how to make the font smaller in the console?
<Alonea> wait, are you serious?  it only works with some cards?
<Alonea> oh wait, ndiswrapper is on list. ok. so that is good
<Alonea> nimble: how would you get it to boost signal? Router barely reaches my room
<nimble> some routers you can put custom made linux firmware on that give you more control over the hardware
<Alonea> ok
<chaosite> nimble: mostly WRT54Gs
<nimble> and wap54gs, which is what i have :)
<Alonea> and there is sliiiight problem...network manager kills gaim/pigdin on my computer as well as KNetwork Manager. I got rid of them because they were buggy
<Alonea> Knetwork Manager actually would not connect me to any internet...I just switched to wpa last night
<nimble> unfortunately i havent been able to try some custom firmware because i have no clue about networks so i cant get to the wireless configuration page
<Alonea> i use Wireless Assistant for my wifi...I can only do WPA with evil buggy software?
<Tired_> TIn can antenna?
<Tired_> well, it's time for me to get ready for mother's day brunch (a day late)
<Alonea> so is there any alternative to KNM and its friends?
<Tired_> good luck to all  :)
<Alonea> thanks Tired_
<nimble> ubuntu must have something and its probably not kde apps
<Alonea> yeah. but then is it something that is gnome only?
<nimble> well itd still work in kde
<Alonea> I tried WEP one time and my dad had too many problems with it on his computer. his internet was reallllly slow for some reason.
<sl00> Guys. I am getting tired of not getting any remote shares to work. I have tried mounting a ftp and a samba but it says I have to do it with root all the time. It worked fine with the Samba share but I cannot create folders or anything!
<Alonea> so far I like WPA, but seems not a whole lot of support on linux...
<nimble> i think wpa is the more secure one anyway
<chaosite> nimble: /wc
<tom_> dont use wep, it can be cracked in approx 10 mins in a relatively busy network
<Alonea> yeah, think so too, not to mention it takes care of wireless only, not land. I could care less about the hardline since its my house as it is
<nimble> uh wc?
<tom_> use wpa with a passkey, its easier as you can use human readable paswords and still be secure
<Alonea> I just want it to stop my neighbor's sister from using it when she visits.
<stamen> hi
<stamen> how to launch real player in console
<tom_> lol
<stamen> what to write
<Alonea> tom_: yeah, there is a passkey. any ideas for getting it to work though?
<tom_> alonea: well definately use wpa, its more secure and ive found just as easy to set up, if your hardware supports it
<tom_> what doesnt work?
<Alonea> tom_: but I refuse to use Knetwork Manager and its counterparts Network Manager
<tom_> why?
<Alonea> they are buggy
<phoxy> Tired, I fixed it.
<tom_> there not that bad
<Alonea> Gaim/pigdin doesn't work correctly with Network Manager.
<tom_> ive never had any trouble
<phoxy> I got an old copy of my xorg.conf, and copied it to /etc/X11
<Alonea> and Knetwork manager on fiesty would not connect me at all. I got rid of them and gaim and everything else was working fine then. Would hate to regress to it
<sercik> how can i install a .kmdr file??
<aziz> i can't load the speedstep-centrino.ko module. can somebody help me?
<aziz> FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (path/to/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device
<tom_> alonea i never had trouble back in edgy, but im im kde now so i cant test sorry
<aziz> that's what I get if I do sudo modprobe speedstep-centrino
<tom_> sercik: you need kommander
<sercik> thank you tom_ i hae find it
<sercik> what is exactly a .kmdr file?
<tom_> alonea i think network manager is the only way
<Alonea> tom_: yeah, in edgy they didn't cause any problems sitting there, but in fiesty it was a nightmare for a couple days
<Alonea> tom_: what does the Ubuntu people use?
<tom_> sercik just a script, like a perl script, specifically for kde
<tom_> Alonea: network manager seems to be the standard now
<tom_> ifup is deprecated i think
<sercik> so i can't install i need to execute every time i need..
<Alonea> well, that definitely sucks.
<sercik> do you know a good qemu frontend?
<tom_> sercik just copy it to /usr/bin and mae executable it should be ok
<sercik> i don't need kmdr-executor?
<tom_> yea you do
<tom_> thats like the interpreter
<sercik> but i need first time or every time^
<sercik> ?
<tom_> just install kommander and then copy the script to /usr/bin and make executable
<sercik> ok
<rysiek|pl> amin81: are you there?
<amin81> rysiek: Hey! Yeah, Just got here. Whatsup?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ah, you now, nothing much
<sercik> tom_ i have tried but don't work
<amin81> rysiek: I tried the commands again...it still says "network unreachable" when trying to set default gateway
<sercik> i have maked executable anc copied to /usr/local/bin but i can't execute it
<tom_> what happens when you try?
<amin81> rysiek: when I try to ping 195.... it still says destination host unreachable
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ok, got another thought in the mean time
<amin81> rysiek: ok
<rysiek|pl> amin81: try this: 1. sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop; 2. sudo killall -15 dhclient3; 3. plug the cable in; 4. sudo /etc/init.d/networking start; 5. wait a few (~5-10) seconds; 6. ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr'; 7. ping -c 3 192.168.0.1 | grep transmitted; 8. re-plug the cable to the IRC box and msg me - I need the output of 6. and 7.
<rysiek|pl> amin81: don't forget to plug the cable in ;)
<amin81> rysiek: Hahaha! I wont. :) See you in a bit
<Chr1831> Hello
<sercik> tom_ it gives an error i can only run with kmdr-executor
<sercik> but no problem is not important
<NSCAD_Nathan> anyone know for a good Samba howto? I can see the shares on the network, but they won't let me connect :/
<amin81> rysiek: it froze while I commanded "networking stop"
<rysiek|pl> amin81: "froze"?
<Gharbeia> Hi, Ihave trouble running Kmail and GPG. Iget backend failure. Any clues on what to do?
<rysiek|pl> Gharbeia: do you have KGpg installed and running?
<amin81> rysiek: sorry, crashed :)
<Gharbeia> rysiek|pl: Yes
<rysiek|pl> amin81: the whole box?
<amin81> rysiek: yes
<amin81> rysiek: i can move the mouse cursor but cannot click on anything
<rysiek|pl> Gharbeia: hmmm, what exactly are you trying to do?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: try: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Gharbeia> rysiek|pl: Iam trying to sign or encrypt, but Ifail to link my identity to a key, because something is wrong with the backend
<amin81> rysiek: black screen...nothing is happening
<amin81> rysiek: should I manually restart`?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ok, just reboot, yah
<rysiek|pl> *yeah
<rysiek|pl> amin81: but that is *very* strange
<Gharbeia> An error occurred while fetching the keys from the backend General error
<rysiek|pl> Gharbeia: hmmm... do you have Gpg installed, then?
<Gharbeia> rysiek|pl: This is what Iget ^
<amin81> rysiek: ok. I will need the commands again. Sorry
<Gharbeia> rysiek|pl: Yes :)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: no prob, here you are:
<rysiek|pl> amin81: try this: 1. sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop; 2. sudo killall -15 dhclient3; 3. plug the cable in; 4. sudo /etc/init.d/networking start; 5. wait a few (~5-10) seconds; 6. ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr'; 7. ping -c 3 192.168.0.1 | grep transmitted; 8. re-plug the cable to the IRC box and msg me - I need the output of 6. and 7.
<amin81> rysiek: thnx
<rysiek|pl> Gharbeia: I don't get it, then. works flawlessly on my box
<sercik> do you know a good frontend or qemu?
<rysiek|pl> Gharbeia: I don't think I can help you, I am not exactly a gpg-expert :/
<rysiek|pl> sercik: qemuctl and qemu-launcher
<Gharbeia> rysiek|pl: Thanks anyway
<rysiek|pl> sercik: just do aptitude search qemu :)
<sercik> i have noone gui in repository
<rysiek|pl> sercik: hat version of kubuntu are you using
<rysiek|pl> *what
<sercik> dapper
<rysiek|pl> sercik: ahh... well, in that case you are pretty much on your own. do: apt-cache search qemu and look for "GUI"
<rysiek|pl> sercik: if it won't find anything - well, you can google for it, download the code and we can try to compile it together
<sercik> rysiek|pl: i have already told that tere aren't gui in repository i'm not a newbye
<sercik> i have find website but i can't open it
<phoxy> is there an advantage to running the Nvidia driver vs using hte generic NV driver that comes with Kubuntu?
<rysiek|pl> sercik: maybe try #ubuntu-it, there should be some guys from Italy there ;)
<sercik> rysiek|pl: i don't understand i have no problems here
<sercik> how can you understand i'm italian
<rysiek|pl> /whois sercik ;)
<sercik> interesting
<rysiek|pl> try: /whois rysiek|pl - you'll see that my full name ends with .pl. that gives an idea about location
<rysiek|pl> sercik: ^^
<amin81> rysiek: looks much better!
<rysiek|pl> amin81: oh?
<Jeroenw> Hi!
<amin81> i'll give you the print in a while
<rysiek|pl> amin81: sure, waiting eagerly :] 
<phoxy> is there an advantage to running the Nvidia driver vs using the generic NV driver that comes with Kubuntu?
<amin81> rysiek: 0% packet loss
<rysiek|pl> yay! ya-hay!
<Yorokobi> phoxy, do you plan on using and 3D apps/games?
<rysiek|pl> phoxy: aye, the proprietary nvidia driver has much better performance
<phoxy> no
<rysiek|pl> phoxy: BUT it is *not* OpenSource, unfortunately
<phoxy> I had a LOT of trouble with Nvidia in Edgy
<rysiek|pl> phoxy: besides it does not support GeForce 4 and older
<phoxy> and just now I accidentally changed the driver, and had a hard time getting back to NV
<phoxy> I have Geoforce2
<rysiek|pl> phoxy: believe me, not possibly more than I with ATI on any linux :)
<rysiek|pl> phoxy: then the proprietary nvidia driver won't work for you
<phoxy> I believe it-- hardware support in LInux stinks
<rysiek|pl> phoxy: nope, wrong
<phoxy> (not our fault, of course)
<rysiek|pl> phoxy: gf card vendor's support for linux stinks
<rysiek|pl> phoxy: no other system has such a wide variety of supported hardware, though
<amin81> rysiek: i dont know what's wrong with the computer! it crashed again
<phoxy> ok.  Whatever the reason, the poor user is on her own
<diepruis> heya, anyone have any idea why Kate's embedded terminal would suddenly disappear when run from anything but the terminal?
<rysiek|pl> phoxy: e.g. processors - ARM, SPARC, i368, ia64 i86_64, ...
<rysiek|pl> phoxy: wrong again! what about the community? ;)
<BluesKaj> NSCAD_Nathan, it may be a jus t a matter of your username and password configuration ...this command helped me get read write permissions fro my wifes windows pc to my linuxbox on our LAN
<rysiek|pl> amin81: the linux box crashed again?
<amin81> rysiek: as in, i can use the konsole but cannot open any documents!
<phoxy> I know, but if I have to reinstall and reconfigure some of the restricted parts of the OS just becasue I bought a higher resolution monitor, all that evaporates
<amin81> rysiek: it has partly crashed
<BluesKaj> NSCAD_Nathan,  : sudo smbpasswd -a username
<rysiek|pl> amin81: very strange. seems like the X (graphical) server has issues
<rysiek|pl> amin81: we'll fight with it later, now let's finish the net, shall we? ;)
<amin81> rysiek: sorry, yes
<rysiek|pl> amin81: you can get to text-only mode with Ctrl+Alt+F1
<amin81> rysiek: i will write the print manually
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ok
<amin81> rysiek: iconfig eth0....says:
<amin81> inet addr:192.168.0.101
* raylu mutters something about !pastebin
<amin81> Bcast: 192.168.1.255
<amin81> Mask: 255.255.255.0
<amin81> rysiek: ping -c... says:
<amin81> 3 packets transmitted, 3 recieved, 0% packet loss, time 2004 ms :)
<jussi01> can someone mention dock apps that work _without_ bery/compiz ?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ok, we are almost there, I think
<diepruis> Noone to help with my Kate problem?
<jeroen__> Hello
<amin81> rysiek: i pressed ctrl+alt+f1. it fully crashed...again. :(
<rysiek|pl> amin81: I suppose you might have a problem with hardware
<rysiek|pl> :/
<amin81> rysiek: ok, back to text only mode...
<amin81> rysiek: so sorry
<amin81> rysiek: had to reboot with the power button again
<rysiek|pl> amin81: don't worry
<amin81> do i need to write the commands again?
<BluesKaj> dieprus , sometimes kate updates the file you're asking for and it takes a couple of tries to call it up.
<ubuntu_> ubotu grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rysiek|pl> amin81: yeah, gimme a sec, and you'll get them
<amin81> i have them on the irc box
<amin81> copied them this time :)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: a wee bit different they will be
<amin81> rysiek: ok
<rysiek|pl> amin81: 1. sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop; 2. plug-in the network cable to the linux box; 2. sudo /etc/init.d/networking start (and wait a few seconds); 3. ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr'; 4. sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1; 5. ping -c 3 192.168.0.1 | grep transmitted; 6. ping -c 3 195.114.161.61 | grep transmitted; 7. ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr' (yes, again); 8. re-plu the cable to the IRC box and get back to me
<jordo23_> Is it possible to burn a .MDF windows image file to disc in Kubuntu?
<amin81> rysiek: brb
<rysiek|pl> amin81: oops, I messed the numbers a bit - heh, nevermind
<rysiek|pl> jordo23_: I think there was a way
<phoxy> has anyone succeeded in using the Flash player in Firefox or Opera under Kubuntu?
<diepruis> BluesKaj: It's been like this for a while now, I don't think it's an intermittent problem.
<jordo23_> rysiek|pl: was?
<rysiek|pl> jordo23_: "was" == "is, heard of it, but don't remember right now" :)_
<BluesKaj> exactly what do you mean deprius ,has kate disappeared altogether ?
<_Therock> okay now i have narrowed down the problem
<_Therock> there is no shutdown option in my xgl kubuntu
<BluesKaj> oops diepruis
<_Therock> i think it's because my kdm dont start xsession correct
<_Therock> :/
<amin81> rysiek: i dont need the killall command right?
<rysiek|pl> jordo23_: mdf2iso - sudo aptitude install mdf2iso
<rysiek|pl> amin81: no, rather not
<amin81> rysiek: ok, brb
<diepruis> BluesKaj: the embedded Konsole has disappeared - it only comes up if I start from the command line :)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: but
<rysiek|pl> amin81: there are quite a few new/changed commands
<rysiek|pl> amin81: don't loose them ;)
<amin81> i wont :)
<rysiek|pl> _Therock: no, it's a known problem with XGL
<jordo23_> rysiek|pl: Thanks
<phoxy> diepruis-- type alt-F2 Konsole
<rysiek|pl> jordo23_: nop
<_Therock> ah, so is there a solotion rysiek|pl ?
<phoxy> has anyone succeeded in using the Flash player in Firefox or Opera under Kubuntu?
<phal__> hi, is there any way to sharpen the fonts in kubuntu? theye are too smooth
<rysiek|pl> _Therock: nothing I know of (and I would dearly love to get one)
<_Therock> heh
<_Therock> well i had them for like one login
<_Therock> i did the cookie thing
<phal__> phoxy: yes it worked the first time
<diepruis> phoxy: that works fine
<BluesKaj> diepruis, it doesn't come up in the runbox ..kdesu kate or konqueror /etc/apt/filename ?
<rysiek|pl> _Therock: google? I am doing some other thing now, but if you find a howto, we can work through it together
<jeroen__> What is the BEST game on Kubuntu?
<diepruis> BluesKaj: I'm not sure I understand
<_Therock> yeah sure i will try to google some more :)
<rysiek|pl> jeroen__: tough one!
<diepruis> jeroen__: Kolf :)
<_Therock> the truth is out there :)
<rysiek|pl> _Therock: you said it, bro!
<rysiek|pl> ;)
<_Therock> :D
<BluesKaj> use the 'run' command dialog
<jeroen__> Kolf, is that a game?
<diepruis> BluesKaj: Mmmm... kdesu kate seems to solve the problem
<houseofbugs> i need some help making Beryl load on startup
<diepruis> BluesKaj: If that's what you meant
<BluesKaj> yes, that's what i meant
<diepruis> BluesKaj: You want me to run konqueror /etc/apt/filename as wel?
<BluesKaj> try that too
<diepruis> BluesKaj: I think that's opening KWrite, cause I don't see the terminal button thingy
<phal__> >>>is there any way to sharpen the fonts in kubuntu? theye are too smooth
<diepruis> BluesKaj: You think it's my user's config files causing the problem?
<nimble> system settings>appearance>fonts
<BluesKaj> it will say kate or konqueror on the titlebar if it's kate or konqueror
<phal__> nimble: that doesnt help they are still as smooth as they were
<rysiek|pl> phal__: System Settings -> Look'N'Feel (or something similar) -> Fonts -> turn AntiAliasing off
<diepruis> BluesKaj: Sorry, I meant I though konqueror is embedding KWrite and not Kate to handle the text file
<nimble> it wont change all text straight away
<leiar> what do i write to add all users to audio group?
<BluesKaj> diepruis, frankly i have no idea what's causing it...perhaps re - embedding kate , but I don't use that procedure so i can't say for sure
<amin81> rysiek: it looks good!
<rysiek|pl> amin81: great! did the first and second invocation of ifconfig differ in any way?
<amin81> rysiek: except for a 33% packet loss on the external ip...let me give you the details
<diepruis> BluesKaj: mmm.. thanks anyway at least I have an angle on it now
<rysiek|pl> amin81: point is, the external IP worked ;)
<amin81> rysiek: no, they are the same
<amin81> rysiek: i will give you the details:
<rysiek|pl> ok
<amin81> ifconfig eth0... inet addr: 192.168.0.101
<rysiek|pl> houseofbugs: which version of kubuntu are you using?
<amin81> B cast: 192.168.1.255 Mask: 255.255.255.0
<rysiek|pl> amin81: aye, great
<amin81> sudo rout add default...without any problems
<rysiek|pl> aye
<amin81> ping -c 3 192....: 0% packet loss
<houseofbugs> @rysiek|pl: 7.04
<amin81> ping 195.114.......33% packet loss
<amin81> and the last: infconfig eth0.....is the same as before
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ok, we are almost there :)
<qsu> could somebody help me with my sound, i can hear sound playing from amarok but it cant record sound so that i can use skype
<amin81> rysiek: finally :D
<rysiek|pl> amin81: I need to write a short script for you, gimme me 10mins
<amin81> rysiek: ok
<rysiek|pl> houseofbugs: if you wait ~20mins I will be able to give you a script that starts beryl and em,erald on my box :)
<rysiek|pl> whoa, the deadlines are tight ;)
<amin81> rysiek: hahaha
<nimble> it says how to autostart beryl on the beryl wiki
<nimble> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_AIGLX
<amin81> a
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ok, now, DON'T re-plug the cable to the linux box yet
<Ireclan> Anyone here have any experience with KMail/Kontact?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: are you in text mode, or in the graphical UI?
<rysiek|pl> Ireclan: I do
<venik> when I type into Firefox address line about:plugins It tells me that the Macromedia Flash player is installed naad enabled, but when I try to use it to play cnn.com videos, nothing happens
<rysiek|pl> venik: tried another website? maybe CNN checks against Firefox?
<rysiek|pl> venik: try YouTube, and disable an ad blocker
<Ireclan> rysiek|pl: Is it possible to set up some sort of Junkmail filter?
<amin81> rysiek: i am in the graphical mode
<venik> how do I get it to work?
<amin81> rysiek: i dont dare to switch mode...hehehe
<nimble> kmail has some spam filter options
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ok, in konsole: kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<rysiek|pl> amin81: in the dialog input your password
<Ireclan> nimble: Mind enlightening me on them, please?
<Karti> Hi all.........Kontact question please
<amin81> rysiek: ok
<rysiek|pl> amin81: in the file find the line "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<amin81> rysiek: let me know when to switch the cable over
<Karti> Can you transfer MS Outlook .pst files to Kontact?
<jordo23> Is there a way to start Konversaion minimized?
<nimble> but, i wouldnt use them with an imap email, it froze up and i dunno exactly what happened, but my other computer registers a whole load of new emails come through
<jordo23> In system tray?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: and DIRECTLY below that line paste this: post-up    if ifconfig eth0 | grep 'Bcast:192.168.1.' | grep 'inet addr:192.168.0' > /dev/null && ! ip r | grep default | grep '192.168.0.' > /dev/null; then route add default gw 192.168.0.1; fi
<rysiek|pl> jordo23: you would have to look in Konv's options
<nimble> anyway, go to tools>anti spam wizard
<bxnp> anybody who can help me with my mic problem
<jordo23> rysiek|pl: Didn't see it there....already looked
<rysiek|pl> jordo23: in taht case - I have no idea :/
<jordo23> :)
<amin81> rysiek: as I am a first time user of linux i will ask a few stupid questions...hehe
<rysiek|pl> aye, go for it
<nimble> to disable the anti spam filter for an account go to settings>configure filters>advanced
<amin81> rysiek: when you say exactly, should i paste it without leaving any space below iface eth0?
<josh_> ive got a strange issue. I have a PCMCIA Compact Flash Card reader... if I plug it into a 32bit system.. works like a charm.. on this 64x2 Turion... it wont work... infact it has issues reading the digital camera directly...
<rysiek|pl> amin81: gimme a sec, I'll give you an example :)
<josh_> would anyone know what software I would require?
<Tuhyk> hi, does anyone here have Dell Inspiron 6400? I need to discuss some issues (bluetooth and display)
<amin81> rysiek: thank you :)
<amin81> rysiek: sorry about that
<sky_> Hello everyone
<rysiek|pl> amin81: no prob, I was a n00b too ;)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20839/
<rysiek|pl> amin81: the very long line HAS TO BE a single line
<amin81> rysiek: ok, thank you
<rysiek|pl> amin81: if unsure, go to the View menu, and un-select the "Dynamically Wrap..."
<Tuhyk> well it seems that no inspiron users are here... so, could you help me how to make kubuntu run this "sudo hciconfig hci0 reset" automatically after system start? I need it to run my bluetooth adapter. thanks
<rysiek|pl> amin81: afterwards, save the file and paste me it's contents
<rysiek|pl> amin81: preferably by saving it, closing Kate and in console: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<phal__> is there any cd/dvd writer you can suggest me? like nero
<amin81> rysiek: ok 2 more stupid questions: is that a tab before and after "post-up"?
<rysiek|pl> phal__: k3b
<rysiek|pl> phal__: waaaay better than nero
<gustuX> there is a nero for linux too
<phal__> thank you going to try that :)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: can be a tab, can be a few spaces
<rysiek|pl> phal__: nop :)
<amin81> rysiek: ok
<moshea> hi, has anyone had a problem with x11vnc not accepting connections after an upgrade to Feisty ?
<rysiek|pl> gustuX: gah, yeah, try not to remember it ;)
<bxnp> anybody who could help this poor soul to talk with his new girlfriend over skype :)
<BluesKaj> nero6 on windoze is good , nero linux sucks ...K3B runs well
<rysiek|pl> bxnp: oh god, skype
<rysiek|pl> bxnp: my poor, lost soul, why not OpenWengo ;)
<bxnp> ehm its not a skype problem
<rysiek|pl> bxnp: ah, the mike problem ;)
<bxnp> its a problem with linux my mic does not work
<rysiek|pl> bxnp: tried enabling it in KMix?
<rysiek|pl> bxnp: (the speaker icon in the tray)
<BluesKaj> or alsamixer
<bxnp> oke well i have normal sound, i can listen to music
<bxnp> let me try in kmix
<rysiek|pl> bxnp: click the icon, click "Mixer" and select the "Input" tab
<bxnp> i have master pcm mic boost en internal mic boost
<bxnp> in output
<rysiek|pl> bxnp: in Input you need the RED dot BELOW the mic slider LIGHTENED UP
<rysiek|pl> bxnp: and, of course, the slider as high as it goes ;)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: what's with the interfaces file?
<jeroen__> How are you guy's?
<rysiek|pl> fine, thanks :)
<sky_> I have a question: Why i can't change theme in Emerald Manger?
<rysiek|pl> sky_: huh? what do you mean?
<Tuhyk> guys could you help me what should I do to have this command "sudo hciconfig hci0 reset" start automatically when the system boots?
<rysiek|pl> Tuhyk: you can either write your own startup script, or place it in some startup script that already exists
<sky_> I use Beryl and in Emerald in can't change Theme
<Jeroenw> why I'm nog able to send private messages? I'm registred;
<amin81> rysiek: ok, sorry back
<amin81> i wrote the whole line manually
<nimble> what do you mean cant change theme?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ok, nop. can you paste the whole /etc/network/interfaces on the pastebin? I just want to make *sure* we won't mess anything up ;)
<Tuhyk> rysiek|pl:  right and where I can find these scripts? :) thanks
<amin81> rysiek: without copy paste...as I was using the memory stick before for transferring over the text but it crashed a few times when I wanted to remove the memory stick
<esunder> does beryl have a log?
<rysiek|pl> Tuhyk: in /etc/init.d/ - I would edit the /etc/init.d/bootmisc file
<amin81> yes, I will...nothing happens if it crashes again right?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ah, so that's it!
<amin81> rystiek: yes, I will...nothing happens if it crashes again right?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: if you saved the file, no
<rysiek|pl> amin81: wait
<rysiek|pl> amin81: did you unmount the usb-stick BEFORE removing it?
<amin81> rystuiek: yes
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ah, ok, nevermind
<esunder> does beryl have a log?
<amin81> rystiek: I do that every time...that is when the comp crashed the second time
<qsu> rysiek|pl: something went wrong with my network
<rysiek|pl> esunder: no idea. why would you need one?
<bxnp> anyway i am in kmix rysiek|pl
<Tuhyk> rysiek|pl:  ok, thanks I'm gonna try it now :)
<esunder> well i followed the ubuntu feisty install guide but it is not working
<rysiek|pl> Tuhyk: wait, not so fast ;)
<dromer> hi all, to watch this site: stage6.divx.com using Synaptic I removed my mozilla-plugin-vlc and installed mozilla-mplayer but the site still asks for me to install mplayer for my browser. any ideas?
<bxnp> in the input tab, i have mic boost capture and internal mic boost
<rysiek|pl> bxnp: do you have a Mic or Microphone slieder?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ok, nevermind then. let's assume you didn't b0rk anythiong there ;) if you would, it would only affect networking anyway
<Tuhyk> rysiek|pl: ooh, I'm still here, anything else needs to be done?
<rysiek|pl> Tuhyk: gimme a sec
<rysiek|pl> amin81: 1. sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop; 2. plug-in the cable to the linux box; 3. sudo /etc/init.d/networking start; 4. wait a few seconds; 5. ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr'; 6. ip r | grep default; 7. ping -c 3 192.168.0.1 | grep transmitted; 8. ping -c 3 195.114.161.61 | grep transmitted; 9. ping -c 3 www.google.com | grep transmitted; 10. re-plug the cable to the IRC box and drop me a line :)
<coloco> alguien me puede decir porque no puedo instalar el xubuntu?
<coloco> se me queda al 0% de la instalacion
<rysiek|pl> coloco: are you from spain?
<amin81> rysiek: ok! done!
<BluesKaj> dromer , if you check about:plugins you prolly have an old version of the mplayer plugin ...the latest is the 3.35.. the repos for it will nedd to be added to your sources list : http://download.tuxfamily.org
<amin81> rysiek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20843/
<coloco> yes
<rysiek|pl> coloco: try #ubuntu-es
<rysiek|pl> Tuhyk: are you still here?
<amin81> rysiek: i double checked it, it looks fine
<Jeroenw> rysiek|pl: How can I install a .tar.gz?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: great
<amin81> rysiek: cool
<rysiek|pl> amin81: just as it should be :)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: 1. sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop; 2. plug-in the cable to the linux box; 3. sudo /etc/init.d/networking start; 4. wait a few seconds; 5. ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr'; 6. ip r | grep default; 7. ping -c 3 192.168.0.1 | grep transmitted; 8. ping -c 3 195.114.161.61 | grep transmitted; 9. ping -c 3 www.google.com | grep transmitted; 10. re-plug the cable to the IRC box and drop me a line :)
<amin81> rysiek: :) good. Now what?
<amin81> ok
<rysiek|pl> amin81: gluck! :)
<Tuhyk> rysiek|pl:  yes, still waiting :)
<dromer> BluesKaj: hmm, thxn I'm looking for it right now, what I can find is: mplayerplug-in 3.31
<rysiek|pl> Tuhyk: kdesu kate /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<amin81> rysiek: hehehe! gluck!
<rysiek|pl> Tuhyk: and insert your line(s) just BEFORE this line:         # Remove bootclean's flag files.
<rysiek|pl> Tuhyk: save the file and you are done :) although, preferably, do paste it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give me the link, so that I can check if it's ok
<BluesKaj> ok dromer , the repository site i gave you is wrong ... google for the tuxfamily repos
<rysiek|pl> Tuhyk: it wouldn't be a good thing if you messed up your init scripts ;)
<Tuhyk> rysiek|pl:  ok, I'll try it, thanks
<rysiek|pl> Jeroenw: you mean a tar.gz with a program sources?
<rysiek|pl> Tuhyk: nop
<dromer> BluesKaj: ok, why isn't the one in the normal repo's working?
<Tuhyk> rysiek|pl:  ok here it is - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20844/
<Jeroenw> rysiek|pl: yes
<BluesKaj> dromer,  'deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy 3v1n0'   'deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy 3v1n0'
<rysiek|pl> Jeroenw: open konsole, cd to the directory with the tar.gz file
<Jeroenw> rysiek|pl: ok
<rysiek|pl> Jeroenw: tar -xzf the_file.tar.gz && cd the_new_directory && ./configure && make && sudo make install
<dromer> BluesKaj: I'm on feisty, can I add those as well ?
<rysiek|pl> Tuhyk: looks AOK
<rysiek|pl> Tuhyk: should work :)
<Tuhyk> rysiek|pl:  ok I'm gonna try it, be right back
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> dromer, or you can find them here as well : http://gapz.tuxfamily.org/repos/index-depot.html
<Jeroenw> rysiek|pl: wow thanks ^^
<BluesKaj> just change the "edgy" to "feisty"
<BluesKaj> or dapper to feisty
<rysiek|pl> Jeroenw: no prob, we'll se if it compiles and works :)
<dromer> BluesKaj: ok I found it, thnx :)
<amin81> rysiek: :( :/ :s :( :(
<bxnp> rysiek|pl: ehm i have some serious network problems
<amin81> rysiek: it didnt work!! couldnt ping the external ip...let me post it for you
<bxnp> but anyway about my mic problem
<bxnp> what should i do
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ok
<Tuhyk> rysiek|pl: well it didn't help, but the situation changed - now it doesn't work at all, when I type it it does nothing
<amin81> rysiek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20847/
<rysiek|pl> Tuhyk: ok, then it must be run AFTER bootmisc.sh script
<rysiek|pl> Tuhyk: delete the line from that script, and you would have to write your own
<rysiek|pl> Tuhuk: or... a moment, please :)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: on it
<insystel> hi
<eguzki> hi
<insystel> im spanish
<amin81> rysiek: no probs...sorry
<eguzki> hola
<rysiek|pl> amin81: no problem, you don't have to apologize :)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: I must have done an error or something
<eguzki> hablo mejor el espaol que el ingles
<amin81> rysiek: hmm
<insystel> yo tambien hablo mejor espaol que ingles
<rysiek|pl> amin81: got it!
<amin81> post-up    if ifconfig eth0 | grep 'Bcast:192.168.1.' | grep 'inet addr:192.168.0'
<amin81> rysiek: is that line correct?
<amin81> rysiek: oh, ok
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ...! ip r | grep default | grep '192.168.0.' > /dev/null; then route add default gw 192.168.0.1: fi... -> there should be ';', not ':', after 'route add default gw 192.168.0.1'
<rysiek|pl> amin81:  a semicolon, not colon :)
<BluesKaj> !es | insystel
<ubotu> insystel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<amin81> rysiek: haha! that detail was the problem?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: yup
<insystel> pero como soy nuevo en este systema operativo no se como moverme
<rysiek|pl> amin81: just do: kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<rysiek|pl> amin81: and change "gw 192.168.0.1: fi" to "gw 192.168.0.1; fi"
<BluesKaj> !es | insystel
<amin81> ok
<ubotu> insystel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rysiek|pl> amin81: and then...
<rysiek|pl> amin81: 1. sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop; 2. plug-in the cable to the linux box; 3. sudo /etc/init.d/networking start; 4. wait a few seconds; 5. ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr'; 6. ip r | grep default; 7. ping -c 3 192.168.0.1 | grep transmitted; 8. ping -c 3 195.114.161.61 | grep transmitted; 9. ping -c 3 www.google.com | grep transmitted; 10. re-plug the cable to the IRC box and drop me a line :)
<Tuhyk> rysiek|pl:  ok, maybe this should help - I do it according to this howto (http://linux6400.wordpress.com/2007/04/23/bluetooth-how-to/), but probably I do something wrong
<Jeroenw> Anyone knows there are a lot of people who play Cube 3D?
<amin81> rysiek: same thing as before?
<amin81> rysiek: yes... :)
<Rictoo> How would I get Ubuntu to redetect my monitor?
<rysiek|pl> if anybody written anything to me during the last 5mins
<rysiek|pl> please repeat
<Tuhyk> rysiek|pl: ok, maybe this should help - I do it according to this howto (http://linux6400.wordpress.com/2007/04/23/bluetooth-how-to/), but probably I do something wrong
<ziofiltro> hi
<ziofiltro> i'm ziofiltro
<BluesKaj> Rictoo, are on kubuntu now ?
<rysiek|pl> Tuhyk: or probably not :)
<Rictoo> BluesKaj: Yes
<Rictoo> I got a new LCD monitor
<Rictoo> I want Ubuntu to redetect it =p
<Rictoo> I haven't plugged it in yet
<BluesKaj> Rictoo, check system settings/monitor & display/ configure monitor ..you should see your's in a the list
<rysiek|pl> amin81: drop me a message when you change the file and test it ;)
<Rictoo> Ok, thanks
<pulaski> hello
<amin81> rysiek: wohooooo! :D
<rysiek|pl> amin81: works?
<amin81> rysiek: a 33% loss when ping 195...
<rysiek|pl> yeah, it's a distant server from you
<amin81> rysiek: and a 0% loss when ping www.google.com! :D
<rysiek|pl> :] 
<rysiek|pl> amin81: well, my job is done :)
<amin81> rysiek: soooo cool!
<Rictoo> WOOT
<Rictoo> I LOVE LCD MONITORS
<Rictoo> DEY R SO KEWL
<Rictoo> But CRT's are pretty good too =/
<amin81> let'se see if I can get online...brb...hopefully logged on with the linux box :)
<amin81> rysiek: let'se see if I can get online...brb...hopefully logged on with the linux box :)
<amin81> rysiek: brb
<rysiek|pl> Rictoo: *nothing* beats a 20" LCD with beryl on it :] 
<BluesKaj> Rictoo, working ok then .. :)
<rysiek|pl> amin81: gluck!
<Arwen> Rictoo, what kinda comment was that?
<rysiek|pl> Arwen: an emotional one ;)
<Rictoo> rysiek|pl: Mines 17"
<Rictoo> :(
<Arwen> LCDs are nice because they have subpixels, but CRTs are nice because they're cheap and have higher contrast/response
<BluesKaj> he's celebrating
<rysiek|pl> Rictoo: life's no piece a cake ;)
* Arwen needs a display with a 4:3 aspect ratio :-\
<rysiek|pl> Arwen: what's the problem in that? Mine's a 4:3
<amin81> rysiek: :( haha
<amin81> rysiek: back on the xp box
<Arwen> rysiek|pl, read it again, I need one that has 4:3... meaning my current one doesn't
<pulaski> I have 2computers.  One is a dual boot win2k/feisty fawn kubuntu 7.04 and the other is an old PII dell running kubuntu 7.04 server,  I currently use the dell as an NFS file server to my kubuntu client.  I am now setting up samba on the dell to also serve files to my win2k side.
<rysiek|pl> Arwen: ah, m'kay
<rysiek|pl> Arwen: sorry
<Arwen> yeah, dunno why display manufacturers came up with the idea of 1280x1024
<Arwen> shitty
<Rictoo> BluesKaj: It didn't redetect it
<Rictoo> in xorg.conf it still shows my previous monitor
<rysiek|pl> amin81: was that "back on xp, something messed up" or "back on xp, linux has net though"?
<amin81> rysiek: no, back on xp, something messed up
<nimble> 1280x1024 must been cheaper to produce
<rysiek|pl> amin81: argh.
<nimble> why would you want a 4:3 over 16:10 though?
<amin81> rysiek: when I reconnected the cable and started firefox, it did not work
<BluesKaj> Rictoo,just choose it from the list...mine is old but it wasn't detected either , no biggie just to choose the monitor from the list.
<Arwen> nimble, widescreen sucks.....
<Rictoo> My monitor isn't in the list oO
<amin81> rysiek: when I started konqueror, it did not work
<Rictoo> My monitor isn't in the list oO
<Arwen> and 16:10 especially sucks
<pulaski> can someone recommend a good HOWTO to configure the samba smb.conf and the win2k client?
<rysiek|pl> amin81: reconnect the cable, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart; wait a few seconds, start Ff
<Arwen> at least gimme 16:9..
<rysiek|pl> amin81: ...or whatever net app
<amin81> rysiek: then when I wrote ping -c 3 www.google.com: uknown host
<Rictoo> Btw, an LCD monitor at 60hz is the same as 75hz, right?
<amin81> rysiek: brb
<Rictoo> because both work. Which should I choose?
<nimble> widescreens great, vertical space is far less useful than horizontal
<Arwen> Rictoo, more Hz is better
<rysiek|pl> nimble: nope
<phal__> ctry+alt+backspace wont work what can it be?
<rysiek|pl> nimble: it depends what you do
<Arwen> nimble, hell no, the aspect ratio is non-standard. Not to mention that wallpapers and standard def video fail on widescreen.
<rysiek|pl> nimble: I webdevelop and write apps, I don't need the horizontal space, I *really* need the vertical space
<Arwen> and personally, I do need more vertical space, horizontal space is useless to me
<phal__> ctry+alt+backspace wont work what can i do?
<Arwen> phal__, it won't work as in it fails to restart X?
<nimble> what for?  16:9 allows you to place 2 reasonably sized windows next to each other, 4:3 wont unless youre at a really high resolution
<phal__> arwen yes
<Arwen> phal__, type in a console "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<pulaski> can someone recommend a comprehensive HOWTO to help me configure my kubuntu 7.04 server running samba with my wind2k client?
<Arwen> nimble, because I find most images are larger vertically than horizontally?
<phal__> but how can i fix it?
<Arwen> nimble, besides, if you need the extra horizontal space, you can double up on displays
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: so use monitor rotation and use the monitor in portrait mode :)
<rysiek|pl> nimble: whet talking about the same screen size (15" for eg.), I prefer 4:3
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, lol, then I'd have to physically rotate it...
<Daisuke_Ido> it can be done :)
<rysiek|pl> nimble: I just bought a 20", I could tage either 20" widescreen or 4:3, took the latter
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, not if it's a CRT? :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> how many widescreen crts are there?
<rysiek|pl> *take
<nimble> well i am talking about 23"/24" really
<Arwen> nimble, yeah, again, I refuse to take a widescreen display if it has less than 1200 vertical size :-\
<Daisuke_Ido> standard pc monitors.  lcd FAR outweighs those :)
<nimble> i dont really like working on screens smaller than that
<sa__> rysiek>
<sa__> rysiek: hellooooooooooooo! this is amin81 on the linux :)
<Arwen> nimble, I wish I had your kind of cash...
<rysiek|pl> Daisuke_Ido: oh, no. the CRT's are *far* heavier! ;)
<rysiek|pl> sa__: yay!
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, here's a discussion point: ati's promise to provide open drivers.  does anyone believe it?
<rysiek|pl> :)
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, no
<Daisuke_Ido> rysiek|pl: nice word-twisting :)
<sa__> rysiek: so do i need to do the networking restart everytime i start the comp_
<sa__> ?
<rysiek|pl> Daisuke_Ido: I do. they are loosing market share, they *have* to do it
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, or, they'll provide an open source driver that does indirect rendering... and poorly too
<chief> hm
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: i think they'll provide an open 2d driver and continue to have a binary blob for 3d drivers
* Arwen is betting an open 2d driver
<rysiek|pl> Daisuke_Ido: well, I can almost say I am being tought that
<weesi> Anyone know how I can get two machines running kubuntu to share files, Im using a dsl router...
<pedr1> Hey guys!
<rysiek|pl> sa__: not unless the cable is there
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, which doesn't help at all since radeon works fine for 2d... and doesn't fix the problem that a 1900XTX on fglrx is slower than Intel...
<sa__> rysiek: ok!
<Tuhyk> btw when you are talking about displays... is there any difference between 50 Mhz and 60 Mhz rerfresh rate on a notebook display? I've managed to set up ideal resolution 1440x900 but only with 50 Mhz refresh (win can do 60 Mhz),
<rysiek|pl> sa__: if linux starts with the cable plugged in - it'll work
<rysiek|pl> sa__: if you hot-replug, you need it
<Arwen> Tuhyk, between 50 and 60? hell yeah
<Arwen> after 60, it's kinda hard to tell
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: but it pays lip service to open source, which is all they're doing
<sa__> rysiek: and how about if i connect the comp at someone else's connection
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<rysiek|pl> sa__: the networkmanager was supposed to handle this, but it's quite buggy yet
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, exactly
<rysiek|pl> sa__: might just work without networking restart
<nimble> 1900 is slower than intel?  :-/ my main computer has a 1900
<Arwen> say, don't recent ATI cards lack a 2d core? so you need fglrx to use them at all?
<sa__> rysiek: ok
<nimble> might have to get a 8800
<Daisuke_Ido> then comes nvidia on its white stallion and provides well-done open source 3d drivers.
<Daisuke_Ido> and then i wake up
<Tuhyk> Arwen:  so I should try to change it? because whatever I do I could not change it, I've edited xorg.conf hundred times with no effect
<rysiek|pl> sa__: thing is: your DHCP server sends some bogus info - sets the ip to 192.168.0.x and the Broadcast to 192.168.1.x
<weesi> thanks
<sa__> rysiek: tooooooooooons of thanx...
<Arwen> Tuhyk, hmm... you should probably try to change it but I have no idea how
<sa__> rysiek: ok...
<rysiek|pl> sa__: and tries to set gatreway to 192.168.1.1 - and the standards-complying systems (like Linux) get confused
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, or just settle with Intel?
<pedr1> I have an error message when I run k3b
<pedr1> http://www.mypastebin.com/?code=1758908520
<pedr1> anyone can help me to solve it?
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: it's really difficult for me to go with intel graphics
<sa__> rysiek: is there anyway this could be fixed in the next version of linux? so people that have a similar connection as me dont get the same problem in the future
<rysiek|pl> sa__: don't mention it, really :) I am just paying my debt back :)
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, to be fair, if you have the newest chipset (965GM?), the integrated chip is fairly powerful
<rysiek|pl> sa__: hmmm
<Arwen> enough to play old games at least
<Daisuke_Ido> using an amd processor, and an amd motherboard with nforce...  makes intel a not-so-easy-to-implement choice
<rysiek|pl> sa__: yeah, quite probable; although it really isn't a bug in linux, but in the configuration of DHCP server
<sa__> rysiek: so is there anyone i can mail about the problem as a request to look into this problem and try to fix it
<rr_lap> how do i get my system back to ubuntu after i installed kubuntu-desktop?
<rysiek|pl> sa__: but I will remember this case, so that next time it takes 10mins, not 3hrs ;)
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, lol, nvidia chipset? you fail :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> rr_lap: when you log in at gdm, choose gnome instead of kde
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: better than via.
<rysiek|pl> sa__: yeah, try posting a bugreport at launchpad
<rysiek|pl> sa__: I'll give you a link
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, heh, for motherboards, nothing beats Intel :-)
<rr_lap> Daisuke_Ido: how does that remove kopete and such applications?
<Daisuke_Ido> rr_lap: you just said you wanted to go back to gnome, not that you wanted to remove kde
<sa__> rysiek: :) cool...i got help from a guy 2 days back...(adaptr) he told me to download dig and try to fix the problem
<sa__> never got that far
<rr_lap> Daisuke_Ido: i never said i wanted to get back to gnome, i said i wanted to get rid of kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> <rr_lap> how do i get my system back to ubuntu after i installed kubuntu-desktop?
<rysiek|pl> sa__: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu -> try posting a bugreport against the dhclient3 package
<rr_lap> i didnt say anything about gnome
<Daisuke_Ido> that is what you said, but instead of arguing semantics, you can remove packages one by one
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu = gnome
<Daisuke_Ido> kubuntu = kde
<sa__> rysiek: ok!
<rr_lap> Daisuke_Ido: not neceserily
<rr_lap> Daisuke_Ido: dont assume things
<rr_lap> and dont stereotype people
<rysiek|pl> sa__: afterwards just mail me the link -> rysiek@rysiek.ath.cx - I'll add a comment with some more info maybe
<rr_lap> Daisuke_Ido: so i need to mauneelly tell it to remove all 199 packs?
<rysiek|pl> sa__: I got to go now, cu later, happy linux using ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> yes
<rysiek|pl> cu all, gtg
<sa__> rysiek: so is there anyway repay you??
<sa__> rysiek: i can...
<nimble> anyone ever get a problem where beryl wont let you resize window, like you change the size and it just changes back again?
<Arwen> nope... but check your settings in window plugins
<nimble> im pretty sure its a bug, i have resize enabled, and i seem to be able to fix it by maximising the window then unmaximising it
<Arwen> nimble, it's a bug then :-)
<Arwen> nimble, oh, but do you have snapping windows on?
<pedr1> Sorry, I would like to have some help with an error message in k3b
<nimble> yeah
<pedr1> http://www.mypastebin.com/?code=1758908520
<nimble> that causes a problem?
<pedr1> any suggestion?
<Arwen> nimble, preventing window resize is what it's supposed to do, lol
<nimble> hmm?  snapping windows doesnt seem to affect resizing at all (which id actually prefer it if it did), only moving
<rubikcube> hi, how can I change the icon that is shown when plugging in a USB drive?  It always shows an ipos icon and I (or my girlfriend) wants to change that.
<nimble> what actually happens is i resize it, then i click on it and it just changes back to what it was before
<nimble> im pretty sure its not the correct behaviour
<pedr1> is there a channel of k3b?
<pedr1> to have some help there?
<pedr1> Well, I have said that my problem is about LC_var
<pedr1> that maybe I have to set them
<pedr1> how can I do it?
<unix_infidel_> anyone know of a proper way to get 3rd party windows explorer apps support?
<novosirj> Anyone familiar with how firefox handles file associations?
<Arwen> novosirj, err... in about:config
<novosirj> Mine has gone and associated ZIP files with Wine...
<novosirj> I looked there... doesn't seem to be anything regarding that in particular.
<novosirj> I can say Open With... and then pick something else and say always... and that works.
<novosirj> But I don't know where it got that idea in the first place -- I'd like to check some of those out. It has odd ideas about a lot of types... it's not using KDE's defs, I know that.
<phal__> anyone knows how can i set the refresh rate to 85 Hz? There is only 60 Hz now
<nimble> edit your xorg.conf
<phal__> done it i changed the ref. rate value with the ddcprobe's output but i didnt open 85 hz too
<phal__> there were only 60 and 87
<phal__> and not 85
<Black_Cat> phal__, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<phal__> i never managed to finish that :D
<firecrotch> novosirj: ~/.mozilla/firefox/****.default/mimeTypes.rdf
<phal__> but i will try it later
<cpk1> just edit xorg.conf by hand if you know the values for sure
<phal__> thank you
<firecrotch> novosirj: **** varies depending on build version
<novosirj> Lemme take a look.
<novosirj> Well, it stores your NEW ones there...
<novosirj> So like when I tried to open a .zip file and it wanted wine, I added /usr/bin/ark as a choice. That is now in there... However, I still have no idea why it thought wine would be a good choice to begin with... it says "Wine Windows Emulator" in the original box.
<firecrotch> novosirj: Could it have been a self-extracting ZIP file?
<novosirj> Nah... all ZIP files.
<hyper_ch> hiho, someone knows how to convert a 3gp video from a SonyEricsson cell phone to avi?
<novosirj> Maybe I can check KDE's description for .EXE and see if .ZIP is included in there somehow.
<dak> hey
<novosirj> Yup, nothing at all that I can see -- it's insane.
<dak> anyone know why kubuntu wont play all *.rm files yet debian will ?
<OldToker> hi all having trouble getting my kubuntu install on the net? keeps complaining about a default gateway being invalid? can someone lend a hand?
<wily> hi all
<dak> OldToker: you lettting it run dhcp ?
<OldToker> no manual config
<dak> never done a net install with ubuntu tho
<dak> well
<dak> do you have a router at home ?
<OldToker> yes
<dak> have you ever connected to its config page ?
<OldToker> and 4 other computers.. and 2 wifi's :)
<firecrotch> hi wily
<dak> like 192.168.1.1
<OldToker> yes..
<dak> cuz odds are that is your defualt gateway
<dak> the ip you conect to to config your router
<OldToker> that's how I got it to the manual setup.
<onlineapps> hi, anyone got a good program like Ulead on windows that will convert videos to the MPEG DVD format and burn it?
<dak> whats the error
<binks> onlineapps: tovid   or avidemux  or  devede
<onlineapps> thanks
<onlineapps> bye
* neptunepink rains periods on everybody's sentances.
<novosirj> How about spelling on the word sentences?
<binks> lol
* Arwen shudders at all the requests for transcoding...
<Arwen> fools
<novosirj> Let's have that kind of rain too.
<binks> Arwen: these peolpe not heard of divx players
<Arwen> binks, heh, why not just use TV-Out?
* Arwen sighs
<binks> my english teachers tried for years to get me to speak and spell my native language they failed youve no chance
<esunder> what is the room for (k)ubuntu and beryl?
<novosirj> So I guess my real question is let's say that in Firefox, your associations are totally empty. Where does it get the associations from in that case? That seems to be what I'm dealing with, wherever it pulls the default file types from. I suppose I could ask on #firefox, provided there is one.
<binks> Arwen: well yes my w/e project will be to get either vdr or myth orking with my dvb-c
<klaus_> hallo ... habe feisty neu drauf, trotz dieser libdvdcss2 kann ich keine dvds abspielen :( nichtmal lsdvd geht ) libdvdcss debug: disc is unscrambled /  using CSS key cache dir:  ... / libdvdcss error: read error / Can't open disc /dev/dvd! ) unter edgy ging das noch :( any ideas ?
<Arwen> esunder, #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<Arwen> klaus_, english
<klaus_> sorry, arwen , yes
<klaus_> hello ... using feisty since a few days, having libdvdcss2 but cannot play dvds :( also lsdvd wont work ) libdvdcss debug: disc is unscrambled /  using CSS key cache dir:  ... / libdvdcss error: read error / Can't open disc /dev/dvd! ) unter edgy ging das noch :( any ideas ?
<esunder> ty arwen
<klaus_> under edgy it worked
<binks> klaus_: use vlc it rocks
<Arwen> klaus_, what media player? have you tried alternate ones?
<klaus_> tried vlc, dont work ... tried mplayer, vlc, dvdrip, dvdbackup, lsdvd ... same error
<binks> didnt the dvdcss package change in fiesty
<esunder> also, is there a good way to backup a kubuntu installation, settings, etc, I have gotten beryl/XGL working on an ATI x1900xt which has been stated as unsuported on a few websites
<binks> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Arwen> klaus_, ok, can you try opening /dev/scd0 instead of /dev/dvd ?
<Arwen> that might help
<klaus_> using /dev/scd0 has same results
<Arwen> klaus_, hmm... if you have VLC, under input -> access filters -> DVD, try setting method to disc or key
<esunder> is there any way to see how much drive space i have left?
<peyote> df
<klaus_> thanx, arwen, i try
<esunder> ty peyote
<novosirj> Alright, I'm out, thanks for the help.
<foxhound31> does the install for nvidia drivers work properly in 7.04
<foxhound31> or due still have to spend ages on the command line getting nothing to work
<Arwen> foxhound31, perfectly? nothing is perfect
<foxhound31> ie using the gui to install the drivers
<Arwen> but the kernel bugs were fixed
<rubikcube> <bump> hi, how can I change the icon that is shown when plugging in a USB drive?  It always shows an ipod icon and I (or my girlfriend) wants to change that.
<foxhound31> drove me nuts the last time trying to get the drivers installed adn it kept breaking
<Arwen> rubikcube, lol, girlfriend? keep dreaming :-). Obvious question coming up - is it an iPod?
<bordy> So, I changed the theme of my desktop and now icons (ie inside of kopete, and the bouncy icons) are not showing up at all, and are just little grey boxes. Any help?
<foxhound31> what exactley where the kernel bugs that affected this issue?
<Arwen> foxhound31, old version of nvidia.ko
<Arwen> i.e. incompatible
<foxhound31> a light dawns on me
<rubikcube> no, it's her normal 512MB usb stick... this seems to be a new behaviour with feisty
<foxhound31> so now we can have accelerated graphics without pain
<Arwen> rubikcube, well, I'll play along with you.. anyway, does this problem persist with all USB sticks? or just that one?
<Arwen> foxhound31, using binary drivers is itself a pain...
<foxhound31> right well I'll try out 7.04 and see how I get on
<rubikcube> hmm, let's try another stick...
<mike__> i need help!
<klaus_> arwen: libdvdcss can crack the key, but last message befor read-error is "using css-key cache dir " ...
<firecrotch> mike__: What can we help you with?
<rubikcube> happens with all sticks
<foxhound31> ok arwen thanks see you
<mike__> firecrotch: lol nice name, anyways i want to download Aol Instant Messager
<Arwen> klaus_, hmm, let's try purging the cache? the easiest way to do that is to reinstall libdvdcss
<mike__> firecrotch: i dont know what file to choose there are several
<firecrotch> mike__:  Is there any particular reason you want AOL Instant Messenger over something like Kopete or Pidgin?
<rubikcube> changing the icon with right-click on the desktop symbol doesn't help, the new icon shows in the properties dialog, but it'll stay the same on the desktop
<mike__> i really dont like Kopete, its just annoying to use
<mike__> In my opinion
<firecrotch> mike__: Have you tried Pidgin (formerly known as Gaim) ?
<klaus_> Arwen, i tried to reinstall libdvdcss2 from several sources ...
<mike__> no whats that?
<Arwen> klaus_, hmm, try deleting ~/.dvdcss
<klaus_> Arwen: I used http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ as source
<firecrotch> mike__:  It's an IM program that supports AIM, Yahoo IM, MSN, IRC, etc
<klaus_> ok, i try deleting
<mike__> okay how do i get it, im new to Kubuntu 6.10 Edgy, so i dont know how to install somthing
<klaus_> Arwen, erasing the dir has no success
<rubikcube> Arwen or anyone else: any idea about the icons?
<firecrotch> mike__:  Programs are installed by using Adept.   It's called "Add/Remove Programs" on your K Menu
<Arwen> rubikcube, sorry, didn't see your comment - sounds like an icon set problem
<Arwen> or it could be because of amarok trying to treat your USB device as an ipod
<rubikcube> Any idea where they're defined?
<Arwen> /usr/share/icons - but check in amarok to see if it's "managing" any music devices
<firecrotch> mike__:  You might need to enable all of the repositories for Kubuntu
<firecrotch> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<rubikcube> no, in /usr/share/icons there are only the icons themselves, not the connetcion between mime-types, devices and icons
<mike__> oh
<mike__> are you familiar with Kopete?
<firecrotch> mike__:  Not really, since I use Gaim/Pidgin
<mike__> oh okay
<mike__> because for some reason, it dosent show all of my friends, just 3 out of 147
<Arwen> klaus_, sorry, seems like my ideas have run out
<Arwen> mike__, that's a lot of friends o.O
<firecrotch> mike__: Perhaps it's set to only show those who are online? There ought to be an option to show offline buddies
<klaus_> Arwen, Ok, thank you for your try
<mike__> no only 1 is offline out of 3
<mike__> so i dont understand why they arnt all being shown
<firecrotch> mike__: I'll take a little poking around in kopete and see what I can come up with
<mike__> okay thanks
<klaus_> Maybe anybody else knows what is wrong in feisty playing dvds ? i get "libdvdcss error: read error" if using lsdvd or mplayer or vlc or slt ... ?
<Arwen> klaus_, oh yeah, check that you have write permission to your DVD drive
<firecrotch> mike__: take a look at the file ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/contactlist.xml
<firecrotch> mike__:  Does that show all of your friends?
<Graham> Hey people, how do I get .wma support in Amarok?
<klaus_> Arwen write permission ? dont really know hmm , you mean the right of /dev/scd0 ?
<Arwen> klaus_, yes
<Arwen> ls -l /dev/scd*
<klaus_> ok, mom
<Arwen> err......
<mike__> firecrotch: where can i find the file?
<firecrotch> mike__: /home/username/.kde/share/apps/kopete  (where username is the username you login to Kubuntu with)
<klaus_> Arwen: brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2007-05-14 19:16 /dev/scd0 (and i am in group cdrom)
<klaus_> Arwen, so, yes i have write perms
<Arwen> hmm, well, that was my last shot, I'll be going into my corner now
<mike__> do i put that in the terminal?
<klaus_> Arwen, ok, thank you ... strange ... dont want do downgrade do edgy, but hope there is an alternative
<Daisuke_Ido> mister cracker, i recommend installing the w32 codecs, don't remember the exact package name offhand...
<Karti> klaus_: I know I am having trouble but do you have the win32codecs and libdvdcss2
<firecrotch> mike__:  No, open the program Konqueror (it's a file manager/web browser) and put it into the address bar
<klaus_> Karti, yes i do
<klaus_> libdvdcss2 reports read error after successful cracking
<Karti> I have had trouble with it as well  but as I am using VMWare from WIndows my DMA doesnt help either
<binks> klaus_: have you got libdvdread installed
<mike__> firecrotch: it says it does not exsist
<firecrotch> mike__: Did you replace "username" with your username?
<mike__> yes
<klaus_> no libdvdread :-|
<klaus_> from which source can i get libdvdread?
<firecrotch> mike__:  In the View menu of Konqueror, make sure that "Show hidden files" is checked
<PriceChild> !dvd | klaus_
<ubotu> klaus_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<klaus_> sorry,
<PriceChild> klaus_, use libdvdcss2 (libdvdread isn't really important)
<klaus_> havve libdvdread3
<klaus_> i have libdvdread3 (no libdvdread)
<mike__> firecrotch: nope it still dosent work
<klaus_> PriceChild: I use libdvdcss2 and it tolds me it cannot read the dvd (after cracking the key)
<mike__> firecrotch: ill be back in 1o minutes or so is that okay?
<firecrotch> mike__: I probably won't be here then, but I'm sure someone else will be able to help
<mike__> okay thanks firecrotch
<firecrotch> mike__: If you can find the file, try renaming it to contactlist.xml.old and then opening Kopete and reconfiguring everything.  That will create a new contactlist.xml file
<klaus_> i try the install-sh from dvdread ..
<klaus_> still the same error ... libdvdcss says "read error" after cracked the disc key
<Solifugus> Any got skype to install?
<klaus_> (i used the /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh)
<Solifugus> Even the static binary for skype give the error, cannot find libstdc++ (even though it is there)
<klaus_> it looks like nobody can help me get libdvdcss2 running on feisty - i have it, it cracks the disc key, but continues with a read-error and nothing works :(
<Karti> klaus_: sorry, I just wish that it was added as part of the OS
<semistud2354> I recently configured my broadcom router to work with bcm4318-fwcutter...the probem comes when i try to connect to a router...i am able to connect but i cannot see the true strength of the signal it always says 5 stars
<semistud2354> im using wireless assistant
<semistud2354> sorry i ment to say broadcom wireless card in my laptop
<semistud2354> instead of router
<semistud2354> any suggestions/help comments??
<Sanne> klaus_: I remember reading that using the install-css.sh script is not so good. You could try the medibuntu package which is packaged especially for ubuntu: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<klaus_> Sanne, thank you for your Tip. i tried the medibuntu package before i tried the install-cs.sh ... both wont work :(
<semistud2354> does that mean i have to reinstall that
<semistud2354> err...my os
<klaus_> i think this is no windows, so i dont have to reboot, right?
<Sanne> klaus_: oh, sad to hear that. Then I'm out of ideas already, sorry.
<Sanne> klaus_: after installing the package? No, you shouldn't need that.
<Graham> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Graham> How can I play wma files in Amarok?
<Sanne> klaus_: I guess you already know this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<klaus_> Sanne, thanks, yes i do
<Sanne> klaus_: thought so
<klaus_> so i will downgrade to edgy ... damn why didnt i have a backup ?
<Solifugus> The only problem with kubuntu is getting the stinking software you need... and horrible dependency issues..
<Solifugus> Event the static binary of skype doesn't work..... on feisty fawn... but it did work on the previous version
* Daisuke_Ido plinks Solifugus in the head
<Daisuke_Ido> why didn't you get the .deb?
<Daisuke_Ido> which installs just fine in feisty
<Solifugus> Daisuke_Ido: of course I tried that.. I tried all the packages.. all of them say libstdc++ is missing.
<Daisuke_Ido> Solifugus: then you have more serious problems than that o_O
<Daisuke_Ido> install build-essential
<Solifugus> Daisuke_Ido: it's a fairly fresh feisty fawn install
<Solifugus> Daisuke_Ido: I just installed build-essential  -- why?
<Sanne> Solifugus: can it be that the error complained about an older version of libstdc++? If so, you might be able to install that. Does that error tell about the version fo the missing libstdc++?
<klaus_> bye
<Daisuke_Ido> that was libc, nevermind, but the b-e metapackage is useful nonetheless
<Daisuke_Ido> can't rely on anything other than 5 or 6
<Daisuke_Ido> 2.10 is the only version in the repos that isn't installed, and skyoe installed great
<Solifugus> Sanne: Appearantly yes.. Feisty Fawn has 6 and I just followed a tutorial to setup "Automatix" which installed version 5.. and now skype starts..
<Dragnslcr> I installed MonoDevelop, and apparently it decided that Firefox would look better as a Gnome app instead of KDE. Anyone know how I can change Firefox back to using KDE's rendering libraries?
<Sanne> Solifugus: you won't have needed automatix for that, it's just a normal ubuntu package :)
<Daisuke_Ido> automatix...
<Daisuke_Ido> when are those guys going to go away and create problems for another OS?
<firecrotch> Daisuke_Ido: I dunno, but I hope it's soon :)
<Daisuke_Ido> amen
<Sanne> !automatix | Solifugus
<ubotu> Solifugus: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Solifugus> Daisuke_Ido and Sanne: Automatix just fixed one issue for me.. I wish every distro would switch to Autopackage so we don't have to worry about any of this kind of crap anymore
<Solifugus> On any distro
<Sanne> Solifugus: package management is no crap. It's developed by people mostly in their free time for us, so I'm quite thankful I mostly don't have to chase dependencies by hand.
<firecrotch> Solifugus: You're right.  I think the package management differences between distros / difficulty installing things is part of why Linux isn't as widely used
<Daisuke_Ido> package management in linux is good (apt)
<Daisuke_Ido> however, yes, it could be a lot better.
<firecrotch> apt is good, but then you have distros like Fedora and Red Hat that use Yum, Gentoo using Emerge, etc
<Daisuke_Ido> i should amend that to "debian-based dictibutions of linux"
<Dragnslcr> I kinda wish alien on amd64 could convert an i386 rpm
<firecrotch> confuses people who are new to linux
<SlimeyPete> you can use apt on most systems these days, if you install it. Obviously you still need to find repositories, though.
<Dragnslcr> Luckily I still have an old x86 box running
<Solifugus> Sanne and firecrotch: I've been using GNU/Linux since Slackware '97 and I absolutely guarantee that's why GNU/Linux is not more broadly adopted.. And yet.. it's so easy fixable..  Autopackage is they best way, in my opinion..
<firecrotch> All distros need to get on the same page, whether it be with apt, Yum, Emerge, .run, etc.  Pick one and everyone use it
<Daisuke_Ido> how about the CnR movement?
<Daisuke_Ido> think that will gain any momentum?
<Lectus> I agree. They all should use just one package manager that works well.
<firecrotch> CnR is an alright option.  Good for former windows users because it's pretty much the same as using .exe files
<Lectus> More standard would bring more people to Linux
<Daisuke_Ido> firecrotch: we're talking about freespire's click and run, right?
<Solifugus> Sanne and firecrotch: The idea of having a different package hierarchy for every version of every distro is just insane...  and inspite of what many developers say.. it can be done in a non-conflicting manner.
<firecrotch> Daisuke_Ido: yes
<Daisuke_Ido> how does that correspond to exes?
<Sanne> I prefer to have most software prepared by my distro. I wouldn't want to install lots of 3rd party software all over the place. It might be easier if it was more like windows, but I can just go without the mess windows like isntallers would create in my system directories.
<Daisuke_Ido> maybe i don't know enough about it, but i thought it was a package management system similar to apt, with a friendly interface and ability to purchase commercial software
<firecrotch> Daisuke_Ido: from what I understand, it's quite similar to how Windows does things.  You download the exe file, double click it to install, and then run the resulting program
<Dragnslcr> What's the "correct" way to add an item to the KMenu that has to run as a superuser? Use "kdesu program" for the command or set it to run as root?
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragnslcr: i would imagine both would have the same effect
#kubuntu 2007-05-15
<firecrotch> Dragnslcr: There may be issues with environment variables and such, I'm not really sure.
<Sanne> Dragnslcr: when you check "run as different user" you don't need to put in a username, as running as root is default.
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll be back, have to get laundry in the wash before they close
<Dragnslcr> Sanne- thanks, I'll just do that. Seems to give the same prompt as kdesu
<Sanne> Dragnslcr: I run konqui and kate like that, works fine so far.
<Dragnslcr> So how about fixing Firefox? (in case you missed it: I installed MonoDevelop, and apparently it decided that Firefox would look better as a Gnome app instead of KDE. Anyone know how I can change Firefox back to using KDE's rendering libraries?)
<firecrotch> Dragnslcr: That's an odd issue.  (side question: How is MonoDevelop?)
<firecrotch> I'm used to using Visual Studio for writing VB.NET apps
<Dragnslcr> It's pretty good. Couple little things I like in VCS Express better, but I'm sure MonoDevelop is still being improved
<Dragnslcr> Current version doesn't support breakpoints, but I think the next version will
<firecrotch> Dragnslcr: I'm not very familiar with Mono, but as I understand it, it will allow me to create programs that work in Windows using .NET and in Linux?
<Dragnslcr> Mono is pretty much just a Linux version of the .Net libraries and VM
<Dragnslcr> I believe it should be able to run .Net apps compiled in Visual Studio. If not, you just have to use Mono to compile a separate version
<Graham> Is there any way to get WMA support in Amarok or would I need to get non-official packges
<firecrotch> Dragnslcr: Alright, thanks.  I'm installing Mono and MonoDevelop now to play around with it
<firecrotch> Dragnslcr: I'll let you know if I get that same problem with Fx from it
<Dragnslcr> I really like C#, which is why I like Mono so much
<Dragnslcr> Graham- KMenu -> Add/Remove Programs -> Others -> Ubuntu restricted extras
<Dragnslcr> That should include all of the media formats and such
<Graham> Dragnslcr: You're damn right it should!
<elnimr> hi
<Graham> I had to install extra files for MP3 to work.
<Dragnslcr> Graham- the specific package might be libxine1-ffmpeg
<Dragnslcr> I'm not certain it'll work for Amarok. I've only tried wmv's on Kaffeine
<arriesp> hi
<Graham> And it worked with that package?
<CVirus> How can I select my login manager ?
<Dragnslcr> It worked with the restricted extras, which I think is actually something like 15-20 packages
<Dragnslcr> You can try just libxine1-ffmpeg and see if it works. I couldn't find wmv or wma themselves in Adept
<rubikcube> found the icon bug :-)
<rubikcube> the file /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop/10-usb-music-players.fdi has a wrong entry... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/83327
<intelikey> how do you parse variables out of an array ?    ${ary,#}  ?
<Dragnslcr> In what language?
<Daisuke_Ido> yiddish
<Dragnslcr> Oy
<intelikey> shell
<intelikey> bash
<intelikey> Dragnslcr bash
<Dragnslcr> Dunno, sorry. I don't think I've written more than 5 lines of bash
<intelikey> i got it.   ${ary,[#] }       i was forgetting the [] 
<intelikey> that's about how mant lines of array parsing code i've written in bash     about 5 maybe.
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> That looks a bit ugly to me. Even worse than Perl
<intelikey> yeah    that may be why i never used arrays...    ary=(something "something else" another "some more something") ;echo ${ary,[4] }
<jcobreros> Can anyone help me? I dont know how to set up the KDE taskbar to only show apps in the active desktop, no the other three. Im using kubuntu 7.04 + beryl
<firecrotch> jcobreros: It's not possible, AFAIK
<firecrotch> jcobreros: Beryl uses virtual desktops within one KDE desktop, so to the KDE taskbar, they're all on the same desktop
<klaus_> i am back, with edgy eft ... dvd works fine :-)
<jcobreros> ohhh. thats what it looked like, but i wasnt quite sure. thank you firecrotch
<firecrotch> jcobreros: you're welcome :)
<klaus_> does anybody know from wich source i get lsdvd ?
<stdin> intelikey: ary,? (why the comma?)
<intelikey> stdin ah  an oversite.   i wasn't using a comma in my script....   ;/
<intelikey> hehhe   oh well.
<stdin> was just wondering :p
<Black_Mask> what does 'exiting on signal 15' mean?
<stdin> means the app got a SIGTERM
<Dragnslcr> firecrotch- in case you're wondering, my Firefox theme is only messed up when I use the special key on my keyboard. It works fine if I open it through Quicklaunch or the KMenu
<backherozzo> ciaop ragazzi
<klaus_> hello, which is the right sources.lst-entry to get mplayer-nogui ?
<backherozzo> c' qualke italiano all'ascolto?
<facugaich> !it > backherozzo
<Hirvinen> !it | backherozzo
<ubotu> backherozzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<backherozzo> excuse
<backherozzo> me
<firecrotch> Dragnslcr: Alright, I can't test that since I don't have special keys on my keyboard (stupid laptop)
<backherozzo> i speak english
<facugaich> do I need sun-java6-source to build java apps?
<firecrotch> backherozzo: how can we be of assistance?
<Dragnslcr> firecrotch- yeah, it's weird, because ps lists it as /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin both ways
<backherozzo> you are very polite
<firecrotch> Dragnslcr: That's quite... odd
<Dragnslcr> firecrotch- yeah, no kidding
<azzco> Hi I need some help here... I messed around with beryl and ended up deleting my .kde directory in home, now apt doesn't work
<Daisuke_Ido> my head now hurts.  someone was boasting about his small 5gb install of xp >_<
<Daisuke_Ido> how does messing around with beryl lead to deleting .kde?
<firecrotch> Dragnslcr:  Maybe ask about it in #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<Dragnslcr> firecrotch- hm, works fine now. I just set the action for the key again
<Dragnslcr> Really bizarre
<drini> is it possible to get kernel 2.6.21 from some repo? if so, what hsould I add to sources.list ? (I want to use pwoertop , but it needs NO_HZ and CONFIG_TIMER_STATS, both disabled on default 2.6.20-15 kernel)
<Dragnslcr> Must have been something cached weird in KeyTouch or something
<firecrotch> Dragnslcr:  yeah
<azzco> Daisuke_Ido: it was complaining about composite being in use and I read that kde could be the problem...
<Dragnslcr> I'm just glad I got it fixed. The Gnome/GTK rendering was butt-ugly
<Graham> Could somebody PLEASE tell me what I have to do for WMA support in amarok?
<facugaich> do I need sun-java6-source to build java apps?
<Dragnslcr> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<azzco> Graham doesn't win32codecs work?
<Dragnslcr> One of those links might help, Graham
<Graham> azzco: Where? it's not in the repo
<azzco> IT should be a thirdparty repo
<Graham> Such as?
<azzco> Search for medibuntu with google
<Graham> No it's too slow.
<Graham> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Graham> What other third party repos can I use?
<Graham> I found some, installed w32codecs and amarok crashes when it tries to play them!
<stdin> Graham: this page tells you how to install w32codecs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<facugaich> do I need sun-java6-source to build java apps?
<Graham> Yes.
<stdin> no
<Graham> Ok.
<azzco> okay so my apt complains about deb in sources.list... does anyone know how to give it a "definition" or something?
<facugaich> is it no or yes?
<stdin> facugaich: you only need the jdk, the -source is for compiling jave itself
<facugaich> ok, thanks
<peyote> facugaich: dont think so. you need jdk
<Graham> Crashed again.
<Graham> Fuck it, it's shit. I'm going.
<stdin> ooh, some one is cranky today
<Iviv> hi
<Iviv> I have a problem installing kubuntu on a hp nx 6110 laptop
<Iviv>  it installs ok, but on first reboot I get an "Error loading system.." error. I have no idea what to do and google didn't return any results. Could anyone help me find a solution?
<drini> ...
<Iviv> drini? :D
<drini> is it possible to get kernel 2.6.21 from some repo? if so, what hsould I add to sources.list ? (I want to use pwoertop , but it needs NO_HZ and CONFIG_TIMER_STATS, both disabled on default 2.6.20-15 kernel)
<drini> that ;)
<scanman> selam trk var m
<scanman> hello
<Iviv> hi
<jtt> Iviv,  you there
<BluesKaj> !tr | scanman
<ubotu> scanman: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<jtt> Iviv, you want some help on your problem
<scanman> ok ok inallah gireni olurda yardm alrz.
<williams294> Hello everyone....I'm having trouble upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04
<williams294> I'm trying to use the CD to upgrade
<williams294> the ubuntu site says the gksu command wont' work if I don't install it....but I don't know how to install it
<williams294> anyone?
<williams294> hello?
<david2_> anyone what?
<williams294_> I'm trying to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 using the CD
<jtt> williams294_,   apt-get install gksu  will install it
<scanman> Dier odada kimse yok-dvdrom almyor iine giriyor ama almyor,iindeki dvdyide okuyor nasl halledeceim
<BluesKaj> williams294_, sudo apt-get install gksu
<williams294_> I did that, it said it was already installed
<jtt> will=should install it
<david2_> I am too tired to think
<david2_> I just ran 3 miles
<williams294_> let me double check
<facugaich> is NetBeans 5.5 supposed to not work in Kubuntu + Beryl?
<williams294_> OK yes, says it's at the newest version already
<jtt> david2_, running is not allowed on this channel :)
<david2_> Why bwouldn't it?
<david2_> Ban me my job requires it... ARMY
<jtt> williams294_, are you upgrading to  ubuntu or kubuntu
<david2_> Aint like I can quit
<williams294_> I'm on Kubuntu 6.10...I have a Ubuntu 7.04 CD in the drive
<williams294_> that's a problem isn't it?
<jtt> williams294_, believe you have to change desktops first then upgrade
<williams294_> ahh ok
<williams294_> I'll give that a try, thanks
<jtt> williams294_, also have you read the instructions on using the CD as the upgrade sourece
<williams294_> I have thanks
<jtt> williams294_, good luck
<williams294_> it says you just need to run a command, and it'll pop up
<williams294_> thanks bye, I'll bback if i does not work
<A_b> Question. - i burnt a kubuntu live cd - my roommate wants to find out if it will drive her computer - will this cd drive the machine? not sure of how live cds work :)
<jtt> A_b, just have your roomate boot the cd it will not touch the existing OS oh her machine
<A_b> okay thanks - will it give me access to internet to see if eth is working etc??
<jtt> A_b, should if you dont have any funny ethernet cards
<flake> I have two drives, each has a partition but I have to enter a password when using the File Browser before they show up on my desktop - do I have to mount the partitions to be able to see them right off?
<A_b> ok thanks - it is pretty generic i think
<jtt> A_b, yes should work on 95% of most x86 arch out of the box
<flake> I used that ntfs- tool to find each harddrive primary partition
<A_b> just do it :) hahhaa
<jtt> !ntfs |flake
<ubotu> flake: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<arriesp> bye
<jtt> time to eat dinner
<david2_> need to look up CAC readers for linux
<david2_> woohoo
<david2_> I doubt there is support for such a thing
<mahdi_> dependency question: when it says "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" what is it referring to?
<creadorcreativo> mahdi_: sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev
<intelikey> i need some regex help.   how to turn \n^\t  into null ?
<dealer_> Is there some way i can reset my root password ? I actually forgot it :8
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<Daisuke_Ido> you shouldn't have one
<intelikey> dealer_ yes.    there is.   if you have root jr. access   sudo passwd
<intelikey> dealer_ also the default would be   sudo passwd -dl root
<dealer_> dealer@BAMF:~$ sudo passwd -dl root
<dealer_> Password:
<dealer_> Password changed.
<dealer_> dealer@BAMF:~$ su
<dealer_> Password:
<dealer_> su: Authentication failure
<dealer_> Sorry.
<intelikey> why are you trying to use su with a locked root password ?
<intelikey> don't use su
<dealer_> what to use then ?
<intelikey> sudo -i
<intelikey> or if you must use su    sudo su -
<dealer_> thanks alot m8
<intelikey> same results from both ^
<intelikey> i would actually sujest not using root jr.   but they gripe at me for that....
<intelikey> clearification    they = ubuntu staff
<sl00> Hi. Is there a way to add all the applications on www.getdeb.net into the Adept Manager?
<intelikey> that would  NOT  be supported by ubuntu.
<intelikey> is it possable, yes probably.
<sl00> Why would not adding another repository to the Adept Manager be supporteD?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not even set up as a repo, just a selection of a few applications
<mc__> sl00: he probably meant that that the packages wouldnt be supported
<Daisuke_Ido> not really enough to worry about making a repo for.
<sl00> Hmm Ok
<sl00> Well I downloaded Pidgin from Getdeb. But when I right-click and select 'Install package' it starts but then it says I am missing dependencies. Do I have to manually install the dependencies or can I have it do it automaticly?
<intelikey> that's why it's not supported   ^
<Dragnslcr> Anybody know offhand what command is run and/or file is altered when you set monitor power saving in the system settings?
<sl00> Maybe so but I can still ask for help on how to get it working can I not?
<intelikey> non-ubuntu repos tend to cause problems with ubuntu systems.
<intelikey> sl00 sure you can ask.
<sl00> Is there any ETA on Pidgin for the *ubuntu repos?
<crimsun> sl00: it entered gutsy several hours ago; it may be backported soon.
<sl00> Gutsy?
<intelikey> sl00 as to the dependancy issue.    one can install a non-supported .deb  via dpkg -i path/to/packagename.deb    then after it finishes    apt-get install -f      <<< all as root of course.    that should pull in the deps and finish configuring the package.   but if it fails it may cause even more dependancy problems.   so it's  NOT supported.   don't blame the team if you hose your box with such.
<sl00> intelikey: Ok. Thanks. I will wait instead.
<Rictoo> How do I start xserver in terminal again -.-'
<sl00> startx?
<Rictoo> thanks :D
<intelikey> if all you want is the server   X
<intelikey> or   X &
<intelikey> if you want the server and an ENV of some sort then startx is good for the default ENV    or X & sleep 7 ;export DISPLAY=':0' twm    <<<< for twm   name your poison.
<semistud2354> im trying to install beryl on my laptop...it has an ATI Radeon Xpress 200m, 64-bit...and of course im using feisty...any suggestions or websights?????????
<goat> hello everyone..  I have a fresh install of kubuntu on a dell laptop with an ati9000 mobility video card
<goat> hah
<goat> I have a similar thing to semis
<semistud2354> lol
<intelikey> !ati | semistud2354
<ubotu> semistud2354: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<goat> gratz
<semistud2354> goat....you tryin to get beryl too
<semistud2354> lol
<goat> well  I already have beryl installed
<goat> just doesn't work correctly
<goat> installing beryl is the easy part
<goat> I am just having troubles with the drivers as I am on holliday
<goat> my home machine works great
<wolferine> ati or nvidia?
<goat> and I am LOVING Kubuntu
<goat> I am more of a KDE guy
<goat> ATI mobility 9000
<wolferine> ah, too bad
<wolferine> hehe
<goat> not nice  =P
<goat> wolferine  will I have little to no luck with my OLD ati 9000
<goat> I mean.. I can wait till I get home to try again on my ATI 9500 PRO which is a great GREAT card
<semistud2354> yea i have to say that kde is better
<goat> I already have it working on my nvidia 6800 at home
<goat> well  I am coming from  a world of BSD
<goat> and have always KDE'ed
<semistud2354> but im having trouble trying to get this 200m driver installed/working
<goat> me likes PCBSD too
<goat> semistud..  you going through the faq they just linked us too?
<goat> I am about to run through it
<goat> and if all goes ok I will let ya know
<semistud2354> thanx
<goat> just because I am new to linux / *ubuntu does not mean I am new to *nix and CLI
<goat> I am BSD   CLI is my buddy
<semistud2354> im semi new....some ppl that give help here...they work for kubuntu
<semistud2354> or the company behind kubuntu
<goat> well  let me run through the doc they linked us to
<goat> and I will let you know how it goes for me
<goat> if I can't follow these instuctions
<goat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-796aa4d6d0477c8ed722acef1878cc5626855ae3
<goat> I should be shot  =P
<semistud2354> yea im lookin at that 2
<semistud2354> it says something about going in and selecting ati accelerated drivers
<semistud2354> i dont get that
<semistud2354> kubuntu doesnt have that
<goat> grr  I just hit some dependancies
<Herzi> Hello peaple
<goat> LOL
<goat> time for fun  =P
<semistud2354> whats it on kubuntu
<goat> wow  I suck
<Herzi> yes
<goat> shoot me
<goat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20906/
<goat> I am fixing those up
<goat> guess I broke an earlier install of java and firefox
<goat> as soon as its fixed I will move on
<goat> sorry for the delay
<semistud2354> you trying to figure out how to get the driver for 200m
<semistud2354> ??
<goat> who
<goat> me/
<goat> no
<goat> but I gotta cycle the box
<goat> brb
<A_b> I tried the kubuntu live cd and couldn't get to boot on roommates computer so burning another cd - could this be non compate ?? or just a write error ?? I am hoping for a burn error :)
<semistud2354> im trying to install beryl on my laptop...it has an ATI Radeon Xpress 200m, 64-bit...and of course im using feisty...any suggestions or websights?????????
<FunnyLookinHat> I know everyone probably asks this... but has anyone tried the new KDE4 alpha with Feisty?
<goat> sorry  my neighbor here on holliday knows I am on his wireless and he keeps kicking me off
<goat> I told him I would help him secure it TOMORROW before I leave  LOL
<FunnyLookinHat> goat, just secure it with WEP... you can crack that in like 5 minutes with AirSnort
<FunnyLookinHat> ; )
<sl00> AirSnort only works on a small range of devices tho.
<sl00> IIRC
<goat> nah  I will help him for real...   I didn't have to tell him I was borrowing...  but I am a nice guy
<goat> and the internet at the place I am staying is to be fixxed next week..  AFTER i leave
<goat> and I assure you I will write down and keep his key in case
<goat> as I will be back next year too
<goat> VA Beach USA
<goat> its a pretty place
<goat> actually a place to the south called Sandbridge..  its nice and secluded
<goat> but they have FIOS here too
<goat> err he does
<goat> ok  back to task
<goat> hrm  I don't seem to see the "restricted driver manager" in kubuntu
<goat> as per the afor mentioned faq
<goat> and as for airsnort  I dunno if it will work with my dell 1350 wireless chip
<goat> Semistud...  do we have to do this the edgey way ?  does Kubuntu not have the restricted driver manager?
<Daisuke_Ido> kubuntu does not have the restricted driver manager per se
<Daisuke_Ido> but video drivers and the like are available in Add/Remove Programs (adept installer)
<semistud2354> o srry
<semistud2354> umm
<semistud2354> it does
<semistud2354> restricted drivers are in the same place...but they changed it
<semistud2354> lol
<semistud2354> shocked me too
<semistud2354> im trying to find out how to get my 200m card to work with beryl
<semistud2354> lol
<goat> uh.... uhm   "restricted drivers are in the same place...but they changed it"  elaborate...
<semistud2354> i cant find them
<semistud2354> wheres the restricted drivers...
<goat> LOL
<semistud2354> for ubuntu its like in system settings
<semistud2354> but im not sure were it is in kubutu
<mahdi_> whats the name of the qt header and footer libraries?
<Daisuke_Ido> Add/Remove Programs
<Jucato> mahdi_: libqt3-mt-dev for Qt 3 Headers (there are not footer libraries)
<Daisuke_Ido> under System
<Daisuke_Ido> it's NOT the same as the restricted driver manager, but it is a quick way to install video drivers
<mahdi_> neat-o
<aro> Netsplit
<Daisuke_Ido> very perceptive :)
<pollyo> Hello
<Daisuke_Ido> why is it that whenever there's a split, someone has to actively mention that it's happening even though everyone can see it?  it happens everywhere, and i don't know why
<Daisuke_Ido> heck, i've even done it
<pollyo> When you go to select files for upload with firefox does it show thumbnail pictures?
<Daisuke_Ido> let me find out, but i don't think so
<Daisuke_Ido> not here it doesn't
<semistud2354> does anyone have a radeon 200m card, that has beryl installed
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: Any idea if Konqueror will?
<goat> well  poop  I already added them through aptget
<goat> now if I do it with addremove it automagically starts using them ?
<Daisuke_Ido> since konqueror uses kde file dialogs, i would imagine it can be set to show thumbnails, at least thumbnail icons
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: I'll find out just as soon as myspace allows me to request my password.
<el_isma> Hello! I've found a bug, i've tried #ubuntu-bugs but nobody answered me. My Xorg server is leaking memory (300M+ after 1 day) but I don't know how to provide useful information for solving the bug. I suspect it either has to do with xorg 1.2 or with nvidia-glx-new (or both?). What should I do?
<Daisuke_Ido> did you report it on launchpad?
<crimsun> el_isma: does the memory return after a restart of X.org?
<el_isma> Daisuke_Ido: No, I don't have enough info for it to be useful, I guess
<el_isma> crimsun: Yes, it does
<crimsun> el_isma: if it does, then it's not X.org but a client.
<el_isma> crimsun: ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't restart the whole x-server?
<crimsun> el_isma: it kills the X server.  Whether it's brought back up is up to a script.
<crimsun> you have a misbehaving X Window System app, most probably
<el_isma> crimsun: If I do that, I get the ram back.
<el_isma> crimsun: How do I find out?
<crimsun> el_isma: valgrind your X apps used
<goat> well  I show beryl running
<goat> but
<goat> no wiggles and jiggles
<el_isma> crimsun: I've got no experience with valgrind. Any pointers?
<goat> but i have been distracted by the family a bit here
<pollyo> brb
<rcrook> hi all, just been following a thread on launchpad about the texas instruments card reader problem. there was mention of s patch kernel. I was wondering how I can get the pre-released patched kernel?
<sl00> What do I need to play Xvid/AC3 files with Kaffine/Amarok?
<crimsun> el_isma: the manual.
<el_isma> crimsun: I've also found a similar bug report in gentoo's forums. They said that xorg version +1 and -1 didn't have the bug. And that the bug wasn't nvidia specific. I don't know if it really was the same bug I've got.
<semistud2354> is it possible to run berl on a radon xpress 200m with feisty
<purpleposeidon> el_isma: 0xf32ab2
<el_isma> purpleposeidon: Very old joke. :)
<purpleposeidon> incredibly.
<Daisuke_Ido> semistud2354: if you use fglry, possibly, but as a rule, ati isn't that lovely
<Daisuke_Ido> flgrx...  fglrx...  something like that
<goat> well  I have beryl launch   but I have to walk the artist out  be back in about 15 minutes
<semistud2354> i had beryl working on edgy
<semistud2354> if that means anything
<dealer_> how do i install *.deb files?
<el_isma> dealer_: rigth click on the file, look for a menu entry
<rcrook> dealer_: dpkg -i <file>
<dealer_> thanks
<semistud2354> some websits tell me to do something in "restricted drivers"
<semistud2354> but thats in ubuntu
<dealer_> didnt get anything up on 'man deb*
<semistud2354> im using kubuntu
<el_isma> semistud2354: install restricted_manager package. It shows up somewhere in the menu. Run it and it will install those restricted drivers
<el_isma> I really don't get why Kubuntu doesn't include restricted_manager by default! :(
<donutman> hi can someone tell me how to reset the password that i use to get into administrator mode?
<el_isma> dealer_: try "man deb"
<rcrook> donutman: in the shell window type "passwd"
<goat> I just now did the add remove programs and added the ati GL drivers
<goat> lemme cycly the machine and see how goes
<donutman> ok i did that  but it says conversation with su failed
<sl00> Does not anyone kniw what I need to play Xvid/AC3 files with Kaffine/Amarok?
<sl00> know*
<el_isma> that's an anti-netsplit?
<el_isma> that's an anti-netsplit!
<dope> how do i set a user account to where he doesn't need root access to modify files in a certain directory
<lisan-al-gaib> dope: make that user part of a group that only they are a part of then just modify it to only allow members of that group
<dope> how do I do that?
<dope> i'm not familiar with groups
<lisan-al-gaib> you can go to system settings > User Management > groups
<sl00> What do I need to play Xvid/AC3 files with Kaffine/Amarok? (I repeat due to the splits)
<lisan-al-gaib> switch to administrator mode, add a new group, make a new user, then add him to taht group
<n4zgul> hello people, someone can help me with a simple question? what i make for the konqueror dont get the current web page symbol for the taskbar/?
<dope> lisan-al-gaib: i don't have a gui
<donutman> when i type my correct password to get into administrator mode it tells me "conversation with su failed"
<lisan-al-gaib> dope: well then, let me think for a second
<dope> i did the addgroup command
<dope> so I have a new group i believe
<lisan-al-gaib> did you add a user as well?
<dope> there's no users in the group yet
<el_isma> crimsun: Looking through the launchpad bugs I've found the problem: Flash leaks memory! I've closed the window that had flash running and Xorg is back to 50Mb! :D --Stupid flash!--
<dope> unless it puts some in there by default
<lisan-al-gaib> dope: it does not, but have you created the user you want to add to it yet?
<dope> yea
<semistud2354> i have restricted manager installed...its a termanal program
<semistud2354> or something
<semistud2354> theres no gui
<semistud2354> how do you run it in the konsole
<ismael_> semistud2354: It should be a gtk program :|
<lisan-al-gaib> i believe if you just use "sudo adduser ::insert user here:: ::insert group here::" it shuold add that user to that group
<semistud2354> its a picture of a python
<semistud2354> for the icon
<semistud2354> so...im guessing its a konsole thing
<semistud2354> lol...i even reinstalled it
<dope> lisan-al-gaib: even if i've already created the user?
<lisan-al-gaib> dope: yes, you need to add him to that group as well
<dope> whoa i just had a power sag
<dope> ok done
<dope> so the user is in that group
<n4zgul> hello people, someone can help me with a simple question? what i make for the konqueror dont get the current web page symbol for the taskbar?
<lisan-al-gaib> dope: have to read up on chmod, thats the command to change permissions
<dope> mmk
<dope> how do I know if the user is actually in the group?
<lisan-al-gaib> dope: under CLI? not sure, i'll see if i can find that out while i'm at it
<carutsu> hello, does anyone know if thunderbird 2.0 is on backports?
<carutsu> !info thunderbird2
<lisan-al-gaib> dope: you have w3m or some other text browser?
<ubotu> Package thunderbird2 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dope> i'm on a windows machine using ssh to get to the server
<Jucato> carutsu: for which ubuntu release?
<lisan-al-gaib> dope: ah-ha, now makes more sense
<carutsu> Jucato: Feisty
<lisan-al-gaib> dope: http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<Jucato> carutsu: so far nothing yet
<carutsu> Jucato: sorry?
<Jucato> carutsu: nothing in backports or updates
<Admiral_Chicago> carutsu: its not
<carutsu> Jucato, Admiral_Chicago weird, shouldnt it?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago would know best :)
<carutsu> xD
<sl00> Hmm. My sound is not working. What should I do ?
<carutsu> Admiral_Chicago: I think I'll have to compile myself
<carutsu> !sound|sl00
<ubotu> sl00: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jucato> carutsu: I'm guessing that 1) it's already being packaged and 2) it's just waiting to get approved and then backported
<carutsu> Jucato: wow, ok, ill wait a bit, although it's been some time since it hit the gold status
<flake> how do i add item to kmenu
<Jucato> carutsu: um... make that 3) it's already in Gutsy, just waiting to be backported
<carutsu> Jucato: thank you xD
<Jucato> flake: right-click on the K Menu icon and select Menu Editor
<carutsu> flake: add what>
<carutsu> flake: nevermind, just obey Jucato
<carutsu> xD
<flake> ahh cool  ty
<Jucato> carutsu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/mail/mozilla-thunderbird
<Admiral_Chicago>  well considering 1.5 is a stable release that is still getting security updates. It also does not meet the requirements of backports.
<flake> wine ~/games/SimCity4/Apps..   :)
<Admiral_Chicago> too many dependency issues imo
<carutsu> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<carutsu> Admiral_Chicago: mmm, so they dont include them unless is really needed?
<Admiral_Chicago> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<n4zgul> what can i do for konqueror dont  get the website icon as window icon?
<Admiral_Chicago> the requirements are at the bottem
<carutsu> Admiral_Chicago: ok
<carutsu> Admiral_Chicago: if I'm _downloading_ updates, i can safely close adept, right?
<Admiral_Chicago> carutsu: no
<carutsu> Admiral_Chicago: eh? no? so i gotta wait for it?
<Admiral_Chicago> no if the updates come through adept that is
<dealer_> can i run a *.run file ?
<dealer_> i've just downloaded latest ati driver, and it's an *.run file
<carutsu> Admiral_Chicago: mmm, i *must* turn off my pc now
<carutsu> Admiral_Chicago: well i should pray then, xD
<Admiral_Chicago> carutsu: there is a way to recover from it...
<sl00> carutsu: That information was for Gnome tho. I have done what they said with the Applications I have installed. Still nothing.
<carutsu> sl00: have you tryed Kmix volume?, how about alsamixer?
<Ninina> Hello
<Jucato> carutsu: as long as it hasn't started installing (just downloading), it's practically safe to stop it
<sl00> carutsu: Heh. Yes ofcourse
<sl00> carutsu: Everything looks fine and I have all volumes at 100%
<carutsu> Jucato: that's what i thought, i was scared to hear that
<Ninina> How would I go about installing NDISWrapper and making it run on start up?
<carutsu> sl00: sorry to /hear/ that xD, no well i mean it, i'm not by any means good at sound
<sl00> Ok
<carutsu> well i should leave now
<carutsu> see you all around
<n4zgul> see ya
<n4zgul> see ya
<n4zgul> what can i do for konqueror dont  get the website icon as window icon?
<dope> i cannot seem to change this directory's group to a different one
<dope> i've punched in every command i've found on the web
<arkanabar> When gnome was default desktop, I had an option menu on the login screen that let me choose session type.  Now that KDE is default desktop, that menu is gone.
<dope> i just want to change a directory to a different group so I don't need root access to modify anything
<WillLuongo> How can I find out what version of the kernel I have from the command prompt?
<peyote> uname -a
<n4zgul> what can i do for konqueror dont  get the website icon as window icon?
<WillLuongo> peyote: thanks
<sagematt> Hey guys, since I'm on dialup I downloaded the required packages for ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop at a friend's house, but now I need a way to install all those packages. Any suggestions?
<dope> burn to cd
<peyote> dpkg -i packagename.deb
<arkanabar> sagematt:  copy packages to CD, and then add that CD to your custom repositories.
<sagematt> peyote: it gave me too many errors
<peyote> sagematt: maybe you dont have the dependent packages
<sagematt> arkanabar: can I just burn then, without the need for any special directory tree?
<familia> hi
<peyote> ceck dependencies....
<sagematt> peyote: I do, I did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop on a clean install, and saved the packages
<peyote> +h
<arkanabar> sagematt, never done it, just seen that it's possible to put a CD into list of repositories
<sl00> Can someone help me get my sound working? I have tried everything I can think of. I have unmuted everything and set volumes to max on everything in 'alsamixer'. In KMix everything is att max aswell. Sound ystem is enabled in the 'Sound System - System Settings'.
<sl00> Please help.
<dope> i just want to change a directory to a different group so I don't need root access to modify anything
<familia> anyone has time to help me?
<familia> i'm new with linux (kubuntu)
<arkanabar> Familia, just ask your questions.
<familia> and i downloaded firefox, but i don't know how to install it
<peyote> dope: man chown
<familia> its a .tar.gz file
<arkanabar> familia, you should use synaptic, aptitude, or apt-get to install packages.
<familia> y have kubuntu dapper drake
<sagematt> arkanabar: It doesn't seem to be that easy. Remember that ubuntu cds use a very specific directory index for packages.
<intelikey> familia why did you do that ?
<familia> i tried to use aptitude
<familia> and i don't hace synaptic
<arkanabar> sagematt, never done it, just seen that it's possible to put a CD into list of repositories
<familia> and my kubuntu is updated
<familia> have**
<intelikey> familia sudo aptitude install mozilla-firefox
<n4zgul> someone can help me? what can i do for konqueror dont  get the website icon as window icon?
<dope> i've used chown and chmod and chgrp and none of it works
<peyote> sabakas1: yes i think to use the cd as repository you have to make sure it has a certain structure
<dope> it's the /var/www diretory does that matter?
<familia> thanks, i'm going to try that
<ismael_> sagematt: Look for aptoncd. Never used it, but I think it does what you need.
<Sebascii> hi
<Sebascii> can anyone tell me the difference between a "shell" and a "linux console" ?
<familia> IT WORKS AHAHAH
<familia> LOL THANKS
<peyote> dope: chown username.groupname dir
<A_b> Question - i burnt the live cd and it came out in german is there eng version? It works so not really concerned but would like to do kopete with keyboard that makes sense :)
<familia> doesn't shell is the vista console?
<peyote> Sebascii: is there any? I use the terms synonym....
<intelikey> Sebascii sure    the linux console is the real vt/tty running in kernel land.  the shell is the command intrepter running both within the console and also with terminal emulators like konsole gnome-termanal xterm eterm aterm rxvt and others
<A_b> keyboard didn't function in us english
<sagematt> Nevermind, found it: 2.2 How to use APT locally: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html <-- It's a pain in the ass, though
<Sebascii> intelikey: could you give me an example please? wich difference could i found if i execute a command in shell or console?
<intelikey> Sebascii to access a "console"  press  alt+ctrl+f1    use alt+f7 to return to the console in which your xserver is running.
<intelikey> Sebascii is that example enough ?
<Sebascii> intelikey: There's an applet in kde that gives you a shell option and a linux console option (and python interpreter, root shell, etc)
<ismael_> Sebascii: Konsole?
<intelikey> the "linux console option"  i assume is a misnomer.
<n4zgul> someone can help me? what can i do for konqueror dont  get the website icon as window icon?
<Sebascii> intelikey: I cound't find any difference, but for the font color
<Sebascii> ismael_:  the two option opens a konsole
<intelikey> Sebascii did you press alt+ctrl+f1 ?
<Sebascii> ismael_: but with different profile
<_john> hey there
<Sebascii> intelikey: yes...
<intelikey> and it took you to a "linux console"   no?
<Sebascii> intelikey: have you tried the terminal sessions applet?
<familia> hey
<intelikey> as i said.   the thing in the kmenu is a misnomer.
<familia> how do i install drivers for a nvidia geforce fx 5200 in kubuntu?
<intelikey> they all go to a konsole terminal emulator.   not to a console.
<_john> im given john a hand here and it turns out that this kubuntu thing is too much for him to deal with so we'd like to turn this box into a dual boot. currently only kubuntu is installed on the whole drive (a 30g HDA)  where can I find info to take the steps to resize the drive and make it a dual boot with (cringe) XP ?
<Sebascii> intelikey: so the only difference is the font color? weird... :S
<intelikey> Sebascii yes.  i've seen the konsole idea of a "linux console"   it's still just a terminal emulator.
<Sebascii> intelikey: so the profile is the same?
<sl00> I cannot get my sound working! I have tried what I can think of and what is said @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems ... but nothing works. Here is my ALSA-info: http://pastebin.ca/488579 .. Can someone please help me out?
<Sebascii> intelikey: thanks :)
<intelikey> Sebascii i don't know.     close enough to same that i didn't notice any differance.
<A_b> So Kubuntu is there an english version of Kubuntu livecd??
<intelikey> A_b yeah.
<peyote> _john: take a look at gparted maybe
<A_b> can i get a link Please :)
<intelikey> ubuntu.com
<A_b> thanks - intelikey :)
<_john> peyote: thanks, that should partition the drive but is it possible to get xp to not overwrite the boot sector and wipe out grub?
<intelikey> i hear you knocken but ya can't come in....
<Bree> ..lol
<sagematt> alright, I'm never doing dpkg -i *deb again. It was silly...
<intelikey> __john   according to that output you should have sound.
<intelikey> did he leave ?
<intelikey> _john   according to that output you should have sound.
<_john> darn i figure I should still upgrade from last years kubuntu by first running all updates from adept. but when I select fetch all updates it wont select any packages to actually update.
<hitmanWilly> sagematt: now downloading 5,000,000,000 files
<_john> intelikey: do you mean some other John ? i did not ask about sound
<intelikey> yeah __john
<_john> ah
<intelikey> i think he left
<sagematt> hitmanWilly: Well, yeah, lots of broken dependencies, but I always download the LiveDVD so it'll only download 6MB on packages (lol)
<_john> well what about isntalling updates before doing the full upgrade? is it nescesary or can it be skipped?
<hitmanWilly> never mind, dpkg, not apt :)
<hitmanWilly> apt-get install *, that would be fun
<sagematt> Heh
<familia> hey
<intelikey> sagematt why was   dpkg -i file    silly ?
<familia> i instaled firefox just like you said
<familia> it worked
<familia> but where does it instaled?
<sagematt> intelikey: it tried to install everything in alphabetical order, without checking dependencies first.
<familia> where i can access it?
<Daisuke_Ido> familia: kmenu > internet
<sagematt> intelikey: I had like, 300MB on packages.
<familia> is not there
<intelikey> familia  look in the   kmenu > network
<n4zgul> someone can help me? what can i do for konqueror dont  get the website icon as window icon?
<hitmanWilly> familia: or "firefox" from terminal
<intelikey> sagematt and you follow the -i   with  dpkg --configure -a ?
<familia> root@familia-desktop:~# firefox
<familia> (firefox-bin:17427): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<familia> root@familia-desktop:~#
<intelikey> sagematt and maybe a   apt-get install -f    for some missing deps.
<sagematt> intelikey: I ended up with broken dependencies anyways. apt-get -f install is taking care of that.
<sagematt> familia: alt+f2 then firefox and hit intro
<intelikey> sagematt and yes it is the "hard" way to install.  but can be used.
<sagematt> familia: or maybe mozilla-firefox. I don't remember.
<sagematt> intelikey: yup. thanks anyways.
<hitmanWilly> its just firefox
<hitmanWilly> tho that may be alink to mozilla-firefox
<intelikey> hitmanWilly you sure ?    version didn't change from 6.6 ?
<_john> ok so I found /etc/debian_version but where do I check the kubuntu version id
<intelikey> _john  lsb-release -a
<_john> well its kde 3.5.3
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: just tested it out
<intelikey> hitmanWilly you have 6.6 ?
<familia> COOL IT WORKED JUST FINE?
<familia> FINE!!!**
<Jucato> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hitmanWilly> errr, misunderstood, but yeah, used to work on that too
<familia> hahahah
<familia> sorry
<intelikey> hitmanWilly ah  ok.
<_john> ok its 6.06 dapper
<familia> i've been trying for weeks to install the damn thing
<_john> do I have to do updates before upgrade all? or can I jsut do upgrade all?
<eean> I have some messed up iptables... how to rever them to the default?
<intelikey> familia and it took two minutes with the right command....
<familia> yeah
<sagematt> hey guys, so I install ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop, now how do I switch desktops?
<familia> impresive
<hitmanWilly> sagematt: session select from kdm or gdm
<intelikey> sagematt at the login screen
<familia> its has been a real pain for me to found useful instructions on the net
<sagematt> intelikey: good, thanks
<kristjan_> !comiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comiz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sagematt> hitmanWilly: alright, thanks
<intelikey> sagematt there is an option in the menu on some DE's
<kristjan_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<familia> but where is the "firefox.exe" or whatever located?
<familia> to make it appear on the menu and the desktop
<hitmanWilly> familia: /usr/local/bin iirc
<intelikey> sagematt blackbox for one lets you switch without logging out.
<agn0stic> familia: which firefox in a terminal will tell you
<familia> thanks
<familia> what is the command?
<sagematt> intelikey: yes but that's because blackbox is just plain awesome.
<agn0stic> familia: which firefox
<_john> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
* hitmanWilly had issues w/gtk rendering under blackbox
<agn0stic> familia: literally, type "which firefox" into a terminal
<intelikey> sagematt it's only one example.   twm also and fluxbox    i think xfce4  but not sure on it.
<familia> kk
<familia> thanks
<agn0stic> familia: on my machine, firefox is in /usr/bin
<sagematt> intelikey: alright, kdm or gdm?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly hmmm what flavour ?   i've never noticed any such issue
<intelikey> sagematt for ?
<intelikey> but short answer   gdm
<sagematt> intelikey: well, I just installed ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop, I want to know which is best
<intelikey> kdm writes in /root/  by default.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: just whatever it is in the repos, don't rightly remember the version #
<intelikey> sagematt use   gdm
<sagematt> intelikey: alright will do
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: might have been in my graphics settings tho
<intelikey> hitmanWilly maybe...
<hitmanWilly> don't know, just firefox would get MASSIVE dialog box flicker under it
<n4zgul> someone can help me? what can i do for konqueror dont  get the website icon as window icon?
<hitmanWilly> other than that, i loved it...
<intelikey> ok that's why i never saw it.   i don't like ff and thus avoid it.
<hitmanWilly> :)
<sagematt> <intelikey> ok that's why i never saw it.   i don't like ff and thus avoid it. <-- Infidel!
<sagematt> (j/k)
<intelikey> hitmanWilly any clues on the konq question by n4zgul ?
<familia> hmmmm in my pc its on the same directory
<hitmanWilly> not really, not much of a konq fan/experience
<familia> but
<familia> its not an "executable"
<n4zgul> lol, think that i will continue using firefox then
<familia> when i double click on it it just ask what program should i use to open it
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone have any problems with installing mjpegtools? when i try to run dvd-slideshow it says i need mjpegtools
<intelikey> familia ?    firefox   in ~/  ?
<hitmanWilly> familia: when it asks for the path to the cmd, just type in firefox, that'll work
<Mr_Sonoma> but when i try to install the tools it says that its a broken package?? any ideas on a work around? or another prog?
<agn0stic> hitmanWilly: the full path shouldn't be giving familia any issues either
<hitmanWilly> familia: its set up in the $PATH variable, so you don't need to type the whole thing out
<intelikey> n4zgul i like konqueror but i'm not an icon/fan/user   and the whole pointy clicky thingy, is kinda,,, not used much here.
<n4zgul> lol
* hitmanWilly is thinking of trying opera...<ducks>
* intelikey waits long enough for hitmanWilly to raise head and throws a unix manual at him
<hitmanWilly> ok, fair, but i just said "try" :)
* ismael_ thinks hitmanWilly is in a good path
<n4zgul> :p
<n4zgul> lol
<esunder> anyone know why kde windows are opening UNDER other windows
<familia> now i made it
<Kite_DH> lol
<familia> but the file was located in usr/lib/firefox
<intelikey> esunder set to open in the background ?
<esunder> where?
<hitmanWilly> familia: the executable binary shouldn't be there, that's where lib files are usually kept
<intelikey> in konqueror's settings
<n4zgul> intelikey: ty for the help man
<esunder> its not just konquerer...
<n4zgul> im going, see you all budies
<intelikey> hitmanWilly actually hitmanWilly you better go look.  lots of things are hiding their executables there.
<agn0stic> hitmanWilly: it is, check it. I don't know why the bin is there too....
<agn0stic> kinda silly
<intelikey> n4zgul gooday
<hitmanWilly> that's weird...and stupid...
<familia> strange
<intelikey> well i agree  but it's still true
<agn0stic> yes
<n4zgul> good night intelikey(here in brazil is midnight)
<familia> but again thanks for helping
<hitmanWilly> there's a more or less standard dir structure for a reason...
<agn0stic> unfortunately it's not very well followed
<intelikey> familia but there should be a symlink in /usr/bin/  or /usr/local/bin  that points to the executable     symlink or shell wrapper
<hitmanWilly> no kidding
<familia> type:     shell script
<intelikey> yeah
<familia> i copied it to the desktop
<familia> and it worked just fine
<intelikey> there ya go
<hitmanWilly> familia: that works :)
<familia> ;)
<agn0stic> familia: shell scripts are generally "executables", all files in linux have the capability to be executables, if that clears things up at all.
<familia> wow
* intelikey still thinks the easy way would have been kmenu > network > firefox <<< right click drag to desktop drop select make link here
<familia> didn't know that
<intelikey> or to task bar   or where ever.
<david2> woohoo solved samba problem
<familia> hey, anyone here knows how to work with fortran IV
<familia> o where i can get it
<intelikey> g77-2.95 - The GNU Fortran 77 compiler
<intelikey> gfortran - The GNU Fortran 95 compiler
<intelikey> gfortran-4.0 - The GNU Fortran 95 compiler
<intelikey> repos man repos
<david2> the internet super daemon was using port 139 so samba couldn't
<intelikey> use the package manager luke
<james> is anyone good with ssh?
<intelikey> why does ^l clear my consoles  ?
<intelikey> james ! i  but ask anyway.
<familia> but its same that fortran IV
<familia> because my father used to program in fortran IV and he asked if i could get it
<agn0stic> familia: http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/ is a pretty thorough explanation of linux basics, if you want to take the time to go through it
<james> i have a silly university firewall
<intelikey> familia i don't know.   i'm not a code monkey.  :)
<familia> but something as close to the original
<james> and I want to go through it!
<familia> haahaha lol
<james> there is a computer called kenny
<james> but to get to kenny
<james> I have to ssh into zeus.uwe.ac.uk
<james> then while on zeus
<james> I have to ssh into a computer called milly
<intelikey> james ssh proxie tunneling    out of my league.    maybe Jucato knows  :)
<james> from milly i can ssh into kenny where my stuff lies!
<james> cool thanks
<agn0stic> james: just using ssh again from the terminal on zeus doesn't work?
<james> i'm not sure
<james> i did something from mine like
<james> ssh -l user -L 7000:zeus.uwe.ac.uk:22 zeus.uwe.ac.uk
<james> thats opens a tunnel so now if i connect from my computer
<james> ssh -p 7000 localhost, i can log on to zeus
<james> but i need to make a tunnel that goes from my computer through zeus, then through
<james> milly and then on to kenny!
<james> lol
<james> i think its not too simple!
<agn0stic> james: tunnelings something im not too familiar with. you could in theory, ssh user@zeus to get a terminal on it, and then do the same to milly, kenny, whatever. Probably not the best solution though
<james> yeh i can do that, which is grate
<james> gr8
<sagematt> thanks for your help, you are all a bunch of fine chaps
<sagematt> later
<james> but just wanted to try and open a tcp tunnel
<james> direct to the end
* intelikey hands out sshuvels for ttunnelling
<james> cool
<james> thanks man1
<james> #register
<james> how do i register? silly question!
<intelikey> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<intelikey> /msg nickserv help register
<earth_wormjim> SSH tunneling anyone?
<esunder> anyone know why all of my windows are opening UNDER other windows
<strabes> what's a good kde chess game?
<hitmanWilly> kchess? :)
<anthonyq123> anyone has full version lg3d?
<intelikey> esunder i'm sure it's in the setting someplace.    alt+f2 type: kcontrol
<intelikey> esunder i don't know exactly where tho
<intelikey> strabes xboard
<esunder> i know, i looked but it didnt seem to work
<esunder> found it, it was there intelikey, but it was also in beryl...
<intelikey> esunder works on 6.6   that's all i know.
<esunder> good to go now, thanks for your help
<intelikey> esunder ah beryl    yeah there is a channel for that too
<esunder> hehe, i thought it was a kde thing, all apps were doing it
* intelikey is going to learn some day....    "always ask 'is it beryl?'"
* genii slides intelikey a large coffee
<hayden> When I first ran kde it had a first time wizard. How do I run this again?
<intelikey> seems like 80% or the questions are either howto *beryl or    the answer is beryl caused it.
<intelikey> hey genii   how is ya ?
<genii> intelikey Lately, tired LOL and only the laptop to use, my tower fried
<intelikey> you loaded beryl on it didn't you ?
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> sorry to hear that it crapped out on ya tho
<genii> intelikey Nah, my agp port broke off from metal fatigue
<intelikey> the metal got tired....
<stdin> should have given it coffee
<genii> yeah from bending a little evry time I put/pulled ram in there. So finally... wham
<genii> stdin Hi :) Yeah might have been a more spectacular fire
* intelikey has messed with the ram twice on this tower.  both upgrades.
<stdin> my tower has a old intel gpu so that wont break when I install more ram
<os2mac> anyone try to run a pcmcia smart card reader on Kubuntu yet?
<genii> At least I got a nice contract at the end I'll get my every-five-year new box
<stdin> got a new laptop tho :)
<intelikey> wish i had a box less than 5yo
<stdin> it's the newest hardware I own
<intelikey> os2mac i havent  but describe your issue anyway    maybe someone will have a clue by four to whack you with   :)
<genii> os2mac I have a usb one that works. No pcmcia tho
<genii> stdin I'm tempted to mail you a motherboard
<hayden> When I first ran kde it had a first time wizard. How do I run this again?
<intelikey> kde-first-time  ?      not sure of the name...
<os2mac> just trying to get it working
<hitmanWilly> kde-setup maybe?
<stdin> genii: I'm thinking I need to do a "real" upgrade soon, most of the components are over 5 years old
<intelikey> yeah maybe   kde-setup
<Jucato> hayden: kpersonalizer
<hayden> Jucato: thanks
<sl00> The resolution 1400x1050 does not show under System Settings -> Mointor & Display. How do I fix it so I can change to that resolution?
<intelikey> Jucato does that do all the setup or just the personal info ?
<Jucato> intelikey: just the look and feel setup
<genii> stdin If you need 4 sticks of 133 ECC ram (512 each)lemme know. Thats what I was plugging in when it fried
<beata> I'm having some icon size trouble with Feisty. Heh, also with a 1400x1050 display.
<intelikey> Jucato oh   it doesn't do the personal info...    odd the name is deceptive
<genii> I think kde-setup
<beata> sl00: laptop / LCD panel?
<Jucato> intelikey: not really. it personalizes your desktop
<sl00> beata: Laptop.
<stdin> genii: my tower mobo has 2 slots, it currently has 1x1GB and 1x512MB
<intelikey> i guess kuser is what i'm thinking of huh ?
<hitmanWilly> sl00: you need to edit xorg.conf and add the res in
<beata> Right. What hitman said.
<hitmanWilly> !xorg | sl00
<ubotu> sl00: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jucato> intelikey: yeah, maybe. user management
<sl00> Ok. THanks
<sl00> I thought there were an easier way :/
<stdin> sl00: or rerun the setup "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<genii> stdin It used to be ECC ram was good LOL
<dope> how do I give a directory write access
<intelikey> stdin there you go p'ing high again
<hitmanWilly> dope: chmod
<dope> i seem to be messing up the syntax
<stdin> intelikey: I always p high :)
<beata> Anyway, I would like to resize the 'system tray' icons but there doesn't seem to be a setting for it.. except for two apps.
<stdin> dope: chmod +w /path/to/dir
<genii> dope It depends if this is a dir you mounted or just a regular dir. If mounted, then add ser"as a mount option.Otherwise use the chmod as suggested
<dope> regular dir
<intelikey> dope  sudo chmod 755 /dirname/      or 777 if you want world read/write access
<dope> drwxr-xr-x
<genii> damn my quote plus u seems to produce a foreign char
<dope> does it have write access?
<intelikey> yes for owner
<intelikey> it's 755
<dope> because when i do mkdir without sudo it says permission denied
<hitmanWilly> dope: that means root owns the dir
<intelikey> ok you want world access   or you want to own it
<beata> And also I was wanting to enable speedstep on this machine. It's a mobile P3 laptop.
<intelikey> dope it's not a system dir is it ?
<dope> it's a dir that i'm trying to access via ftp and I can't do anything to the directory through ftp
<dope> it's /var/www
<genii> Ah, ftp/www are different
<intelikey> i don't think you want to change that.
<dope> i can look at the files when I ftp in but that's it
<intelikey> you want to setup the ftp server to allow access
<dope> which is useless
<dope> oh
<stdin> talk to the person/support team that runs the server
<dope> it's me :|
<hitmanWilly> you could add your user to the www group, that might work
<stdin> can't you shh in ?
<genii> you should put a ftp dir somewhere not in /var/www   then set the ftp root in the conf file
<stdin> s/shh/ssh/
<yamathan> Er, how are multi-core processors handled in the latest version of Ubuntu?
<intelikey> stdin maybe i'm wrong but i think he's local.
<stdin> yamathan: automatically
<yamathan> In the old days there was a linux-kernel image for SMP, but now all I'm seeing is load-bearing stuff.
<yamathan> Oh?
<yamathan> Well, that's quite a feat!
<hitmanWilly> yamathan: its compiled straight in
<stdin> yamathan: the -generic kernel has SMP built in
<genii> dope adding the user ftp to the www group is not a bad workaround actually
<yamathan> Well, where the Hell have I been, then?  XD;;;
<yamathan> Here I thought it was just really fast for one core!
<intelikey> hitmanWilly is it or is it in the initramfs ?
<yamathan> Is there any particular load-bearing daemon that would help improve efficiency?
<stdin> intelikey: no, built in to the kernel
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: last time i ran make menuconfig on the kernel it was set as built in
<dope> awesome, works now
<intelikey> stdin hmmm    k
<intelikey> that's one reason for the bloat
<yamathan> Oh, uh, this may be the wrong channel to ask in, but I'm trying to survey my wireless security.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: just recompile if it bothers you :)
<intelikey> doesn't apply to me.
<hitmanWilly> ahhh, k
<yamathan> I hear quite a bit about airsnort and aircrack, has anyone had luck getting it to work with an Intel 3945 chipset?
<stdin> intelikey: basically the kernel looks to see howmany cpu's/core's you have and sets itself up accordingly
<intelikey> stdin yeah it looks like a job for the initramfs though.
<yamathan> Or should I just try backtrack or another security-focused distro?
<genii> yamathan when using cli top you can hit 1 to show load for cpu0 cpu1    etc
<yamathan> Oh?
<niles> hi
<yamathan> Thanks, genii.
<niles> acroread is not in apt-cache search
<genii> yamathan:  np
<yamathan> I also notice that apparently the aircrack and airsnort channels are more or less dead.
<dealer_> I just downloaded a *.bz2 file, and 'man bz2' dont work. anyone got any good links for me ? so i can read up on bz2
<genii> I think there has been little development on them for a while now unfortunately
<Jucato> dealer_: a *.bz2 is a bzip2 archive
<intelikey> dealer_ you can always look on   tldp.org
<Chicory> <3
<Chicory> Nevermind.
<hitmanWilly> dealer_: use gzip
<stdin> niles: no, it's not in the repositories anymore, because it would be illegal for it to be. you'll have to download/install it manually (or just use kpfd)
<hitmanWilly> that will handle bz2 archives
<niles> kpdf sucks becuase you cant copy/paste text
<Jucato> niles: er.. you can
<Coldwar55> Is there a way to change fire fox embedded video players if I have multiple ones?
<stdin> dealer_: man bunzip2
<niles> lets see
<genii> yamathan The last entries on the airsnort homepage for instance are from Dec 2004
<esunder> what is the <Super> key?
<Jucato> niles: you need to choose the Selection tool in the toolbar (beside the scroll and zoom icon)
<hitmanWilly> esunder: aka windows key
<Jucato> esunder: usually the Win key
<stdin> esunder: the win key
<Chicory> Hmm ...
<esunder> how can i test if its workin?
<Chicory> Thanks, genii.
<intelikey> esunder in a console   showkeys
<genii> Chicory You may want to try some other tool like nmap
<niles> thanx fellaz
<intelikey> nmapfe is handy
<stdin> esunder: has to be run in a REAL console, ie: press Ctrl-Alt-F1 (or F2-6)
<genii> <-- coffee break, back in 5 or so
* dealer_ is away: asleep
<kane_> what would yall suggest for creating a streaming music server?
<kane_> ampache?
<genii> ices or ices2
<genii> ices does mp3 natively, ices2 is native ogg
<kane_> Do'h
<kane_> not in apt.
<kane_> such is life.
<genii> look for icecast
<kane_> ahahaaaaa it is.
<kane_> its insane how much better and easier installing software is under most linux systems than it is on linux
<doctorow> Hey there -- I just installed Kubuntu on a clean Feisty system, using Synaptic. When I reboot, I see the Kubuntu splash-screen. However, it boots into Gnome as usual. When I try "sudo kdm" from a Terminal, I get a black screen, but nothing else
<Chicory> Hmm ...
<Chicory> Oh well, it's time for bed over here.
<stdin> doctorow: you have to choose kde from the menu
* Chicory really was looking forward to using airsnort and/or aircrack, but oh well.
<stdin> doctorow: the one that looks like an retern key (IIRC)
<Chicory> I mean, yes, it's for security, but it would have been fun to see just how flimsy my system is.
<doctorow> stdin: you mean the menu on the login screen?
<stdin> doctorow: the menu ON the login screen
<genii> "sessions
<doctorow> stdin Thanks, I'll try that!
<stdin> ^ word i was looking for
<genii> :)
<vbgunz> how do I get the UUID of a drive for fstab? CanI?
<stdin> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<stdin> vbgunz: sudo blkid
<genii> stdin Something weird with my quote key.
<leo> hi everybody
<leo> got a question about pen drives...
<vbgunz> stdin: thank you very much!
<genii> testing quotes:  quote a "b quote b "c "d  "f "g "h  "j "k "l "m "n  "p "q "r "s "t  "v "w "x  "z
<leo> does anyone know kingston mini migo pen drive??
* genii contemplates his itinerant quote key
<leo> anybody?
<stdin> genii: is your meta key stuck or something?
<genii> nvm I have wrong default keyboard installed for this laptop
<genii> stdin I just caught what it is actually LOL
<genii> leo I'm not familiar with that manufacturer, but most pen drives or usb drives will get recognised as SCSI devices eg: /dev/sda /dev/sdb     and so on
<mofo-x> Hey guys.
<Berto> Hi - when i click on Administrator Mode in the System Services section, it doesn't pop up a password prompt!  how do i get it?
<Carnage\> Can I add samba users when they don't have a corresponding system account?
<genii> Carnage Short answer is yes
<robotgeek> Carnage\: i think there is a smbusers file or somthing
<Carnage\> genii: And how do I do that?
<Carnage\> I tried "smbpasswd user" as root but that doesn't work
<mofo-x> Anyone know of a reason why I can't get past detecting hardware, it takes like 5 minutes to get to 6% and then hangs on loading module trm290 for IDE chipset support.
<genii> Carnage\:  Try "man smbpasswd
<Carnage\> genii: Read that already
<Carnage\> It just states that smbpasswd -a per default requests the user to be a system user
<Berto> is there a good doc on getting USB drives to automount in kubuntu?   mine don't work
<genii> It should be something like smbpasswd -a user
<genii> (add user)
<genii> then -e
<Carnage\> Note that the default
<Carnage\>           passdb backends require the user to already exist in the system password file (usually /etc/passwd), else the request to add the user will fail.
<genii> for enable
<genii> I'm pretty sure that id if your smb.conf is setup that all samba users must map to a unix system user
<Carnage\> genii: -e gives me "Can't find the user"
<Carnage\> Hmm, I'll take a look at the file
<genii> man smb.conf  is also enlightening
<genii> if you change it then do testparm to check syntax
<Carnage\> genii: Starnge, it tells me there:
<Carnage\> # "security = user" is always a good idea. This will require a Unix account in this server for every user accessing the server. See /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/Samba3-HOWTO/ServerType.html in the samba-doc package for details.
<Carnage\> ;   security = user
<Carnage\> But it is commented out...
<genii> I usually have security=share which is more how windoze is setup natively
<stdin> yeah, I have it set to share too
<Carnage\> Okay, I'll try that
<stdin> you can still restrict certain shares too
<genii> The manpage for smb.conf is extremely long and detailed.Most anything you really want to set can be found there
<Carnage\> Okay, then thanks for your help so far :)
* stdin just uses swat
<genii> stdin I'm some kind of Luddite LOL
<stdin> swat = samba web administration tool
<Berto> is there a good doc on getting USB drives to automount in kubuntu?
<robotgeek> Berto: it should automount automagically
<Berto> robotgeek, "should"
<robotgeek> Berto: what does dmesg tell you, when you plug it in
<Berto> robotgeek, i must be missing some necessary service
<Berto> robotgeek, the device is /dev/sdc1 and works fine mounting manually.  I'm just sick of doing that for the past 10 years
<robotgeek> Berto: i know, lemme see
<stdin> automount needs HAL and DBUS afaik
<genii> likely you have multiple usb mass-storage things and you need to specify some UUID or similar in the fstab for it to know which is which
<Berto> [39198.160422]  sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdc\
<Berto> robotgeek, sdc is being found -- i think KDE/linux are not running the right services (hal?  gnome-volume-manager?)  to automount it
<robotgeek> Berto: definetly not gnome-volume-manager
<genii> sounds like some usbfs issue
<genii> Which dist you have?
<robotgeek> Berto: i dunno why it doesn't work, hal.conf in /etc/dbus-1/system.d/hal.conf might have answers
<Berto> kubuntu 7.04
<robotgeek> Berto: only if you are experienced, that is.
<Berto> robotgeek, yeah well experienced enough to know how to manually mount and not care to spend 8 hours on this anymore
<Berto> oh well thanks
<robotgeek> Berto: sorry, happened to me once, but it fixed itself
<robotgeek> Berto: this bug report is interesting, might help? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/102097
<robotgeek> Berto: pmount is the next best thing, i guess
<Berto> thanks robotgeek !
<stdin> or pmount-hal
<robotgeek> there apparently is also "usbmount" which might help, Berto. However, you should file a bug. It is not acceptable not to have devices not automount :)
<genii> There seems a few posts on this subject
<genii> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2580033#post2580033     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430842&page=2    for a couple
<Rictoo> What's a really fun game I can play?
<Rictoo> I'm bored :\
<snarkhunter> sudoku
<Rictoo> No, I don't want toplay SuperTux :D
<Rictoo> or sudoku -.-
<stdin> frozen-bubble ?
<Rictoo> Not that either :(
<snarkhunter> bejewelled
<Rictoo> ....
<snarkhunter> Typing of the Dead?
<Rictoo> Something that's filesize is larger than 10mb
<Rictoo> lol
<stdin> stratagus
<Rictoo> stdin What's that?
<stdin> !info stratagus
<Rictoo> !info stratagus
<ubotu> stratagus: realtime strategy game for Unix and X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-9.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 563 kB, installed size 1328 kB
<stdin> it's quite a good game too
<Rictoo> hm
<genii> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
<genii> frozen bubble is addictive
<stdin> based on WarCraft II
<snarkhunter> that what used to be called FreeCraft?
<stdin> get the stratagus-gl package
* genii wonders if freeciv has been packaged yet
<stdin> !info freeciv
<ubotu> Package freeciv does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<snarkhunter> !freeciv-client-gtk
<snarkhunter> !info freeciv-client-gtk
<stdin> eww, gtk
<ubotu> freeciv-client-gtk: Civilization turn based strategy game (GTK+ client). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-3 (feisty), package size 381 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<Rictoo> Hmm, could I play a flight simulator with only a keyboar?
<Rictoo> +d
<tonyyarusso> yes
<Rictoo> Do you think a Radeon 9200 128mb is good enough for it?
<stdin> snarkhunter: and, yeah. it was freecraft (according to wikipedia)
<snarkhunter> I had many hours of joy with a keyboard and decent 1
<os2mac> !smartcard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rictoo> Do you think a Radeon 9200 128mb is good enough for it?
<snarkhunter> for what is essentially warcraft 2?
<stdin> snarkhunter: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warcraft_II:_Tides_of_Darkness
<snarkhunter> point was that a radeon 9200 is 10x what you need for a game that came out in '95 :)
<Ich> hi, is there a bot in here?
<Ich> oh, nevermind
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ich> how do i set a static ip address on a LAN?
<robotgeek> Ich: K-Menu -> System Settings
<dr_willis> hmm.. use that network configuration tool.
<robotgeek> Network Settings
<genii> cli : edit /etc/network/interfaces    after studying man interfaces
* stdin thinks there should be a SystemSettings icon on the desktop on a default install
<Rictoo> This might be odd, but if I have 2 seperate gfx chips (one onboard, one a card), could I plug a monitor into both of them and have a two monitor display?
<genii> Yes, so long as you have entries for each card in your xorg.conf file
<Rictoo> REALLY!???
<Rictoo> SPLAIN PLS
<genii> yes
<Rictoo> How would I do that? :O
<Rictoo> How would i have 2 entries?
<stdin> it would have to be 2 separate X displays tho
<stdin> *I think
<dr_willis> Its very doable. :) if you want to do some larning
<Rictoo> i'm not good enough at linux :(
<dr_willis> gentoo wiki pages have a large # of examples..
<genii> Rictoo 1 minute I'll try to find you some example. You need to know what your cards are and what pci address they are on as well
<dr_willis> what are your video cards however?
<Rictoo> I might want to do some learning :\
<Rictoo> genii, err
<Rictoo> I have no idea
<Rictoo> ...
<kam> helloo......
<Rictoo> Actually, lspci should do it, right?
<genii> Rictoo:  If at commandline you type: lspci   it should say some stuff about what video and other cards you have actually
<stdin> lspci|grep VGA
<genii> Also the results of dmesg  are useful to know what exact PCI:XX:XX:XX to use
<Rictoo> actually I think I disabled my onboard chip from the bios
<Rictoo> I'll enable it after this flight simulater is done downloading XD
<Rictoo> stdin, if I enable my onboard chip, and then I do lspci, will Linux see that chip alongside my main card?
<genii> If onboard is set as default video you may need to plug a monitor into that one
<genii> (until you get both entries in the xorg file)O
<stdin> should do
<Rictoo> genii, so i should plug a monitor into both chips?
<genii> Rictoo If you have 2 monitors, not a bad idea. Then you will know which is being the default
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> Actually I have one CRT, one LCD
<Rictoo> XD
<Rictoo> It will be interesting OO
<genii> Rictoo Do you know exactly what type/make/model the 2 cards are?
<Rictoo> genii, I'm not sure about the onboard one
<genii> (this makes it easier to find some sample entry for the xorg.conf file)
<Rictoo> hmm
<Rictoo> well
<Rictoo> erm
<Rictoo> How would I find it out? :\
<Rictoo> Oh, the internet L:D
<Rictoo> brb
<Rictoo> By the way, thanks for the help <3
<genii> Have fun and good luck :)
<Rictoo> Onboard chip: "S3 UniChrome Pro"
<Rictoo> genii, any luck? :p
<Ick> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<genii> Rictoo lemme look that one up
<Rictoo> thanks
<stdin> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Rictoo> <3,3<3
<Rictoo> Thanks stdin
<genii> Rictoo: Looks like some VIA centric S3 card
<stdin> that isn't a great howto
<Rictoo> stdin, that howto doesn't cover 2 different chips :\
<stdin> the link at the top of the page is what you want
<semistud2354> can someone tell me a good image program...
<semistud2354> i want to do that thing where it looks like a pencil drawing
<Rictoo> stdin, the BinaryDriverHowTO?
<stdin> no, http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/01/enabling-xinerama-in-ubuntu/
<semistud2354> anyone know a good image program that allowes you to do a pencil drawing effect
<genii> Rictoo From what I can tell, the vesa driver works for this card but only for 640x480 and if you want to have full range of resolutions for it, you need to get an OpenChrome  S3 driver installed.
<Rictoo> THANKS STDIN <3
<Rictoo> genii, ok, thanks :\
<genii> Rictoo What dist you have ? eg: dapper edgy feisty
<Rictoo> feisty
<Rictoo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<semistud2354> does anyone have any experience with image programs
<genii> Rictoo Yup, thats the one you need
<genii> You want to backup your xorg.conf file before you start messing with it (insurance)
<stdin> why would the howto have "sudo echo "drm" >>/etc/modules" when that won't work?
<genii> Yeah weird /etc/modules should be instead /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stdin> no, it should go in /etc/modules
<stdin> but the >> /etc/modules won't work
<stdin> needs 'echo whatever | sudo tee -a /destfile
<genii> Ah right, sudo weirdnesses over pipes etc
<Rictoo> will apt-get resume if I stop the download right now?
<stdin> yeah
<Rictoo> kewl
<Rictoo> ctrl+c ? xD
<genii> stdin /etc/modules is right tho? I figure you should put the video subsystem stuff as sub-entries in xorg for whatever reason
<Rictoo> brb guys, gonna try to hax my video chips
<stdin> genii: you do, but it needs to load the kernel module too
<genii> ah, ok
<richard> can some one help me my KTorrent is about as stable as soduim it crashes like every hour.
<richard> I ran it in the terminal to see whats up but I cant understand the error message.
<ses1959_> question on wine I have wine install and using the interface but how do i make the program install after adding to windows applications system settings
<robotgeek> richard: what is the error message?
<richard> robotgeek: Qt: Warning: QGArray::at: Absolute index 0 out of range
<stdin> ses1959_: I don't understand your question
<robotgeek> richard: i dunno what that means, sorry
<richard> Thats ok, ill just install another bit torrent client, although this one looks good and downloads ok.
<xlinux_> richard.. use bittornado
<xlinux_> its really bada**
<ses1959_> installed wine from ubuntu and under system setting clicked on wine and have windows  applications and picked the application i wanted
<richard> Ok ill try that thanks.
<xlinux_> yup yup
<ses1959_> but now need to install the program to work
<richard> If I get a ATi card would it be better than my 64 mb intergrated intel drivers ?
<richard> I dont have much ram and Im guess its using my ram as video memery.
<Rictoo> ok
<stdin> ses1959_: ahh, open konsole and cd to the place you have the .exe, then type "wine myapp.exe", or just use Wine File (in Utilities) and double click it
<Rictoo> genii, stdin: I got the onboard chip enabled, and I plugged a monitor into it
<Rictoo> but when I do lspci, the chip isn
<Rictoo> 't there
<stingo> hi
<stdin> mantice: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/+bug/109184
<genii> Rictoo When you do just "lspci"  is there any line indicationg a VIA video device?
<Rictoo> erm, genii, how do I scroll up in shell? (I'm not in X)
<genii> If onboard likely the agp then not pci
<genii> Rictoo shift-pgup
<Rictoo> genii, nothing :S
<ses1959_> thank you
<genii> Rictoo OK, then instead of a line like PCI:xx:xx:xx in xorg.conf  it should be like agp:xx:xx:xx  where the x is likely all zeros
<trippppy> im trying to automate a bunch of commands but i don't know where to start. even on google.
<Rictoo> genii, but the monitor plugged into the chip isn't even working
<Rictoo> it's not on :S
<Rictoo> (aka no signal)
<Rictoo> I'll check xorg.conf though
<Rictoo> nope, it didn't identify the card at all (nor the monitor, of course)
<genii> Rictoo Well, it will not work automatically. You bneed 2 entries in xorg.conf. One is for the card you were using already, then the other is for the S3
<stdin> trippppy: making a script is easy, you just put all the commands in a file, all on new lines and then you can run it
<Rictoo> genii, BUT IT ISN"T EVEN IN LSPCI! :||
<Rictoo> It doesn't even see the chip AT ALL
<genii> Rictoo lspci shows PCI devices
<Rictoo> btw, how would I do lspci line by line?
<Rictoo> Because I can't scroll up ^^'
<genii> Rictoo an AGP device will not show any result in the lspci command
<trippppy> stdin, if i have any problems can i ask for more help?
<stdin> trippppy: yeah :)
<Rictoo> lspci | grep video
<Rictoo> returns nothing
<mantice> stdin: look at now
<Rictoo> genii, oh
<Rictoo> but my radeon card is agp
<genii> Rictoo Anyhow, you can do something like:   lspci|more    to scroll the results.
<Rictoo> and it's there
<Rictoo> genii, ok, it's not there
<Rictoo> but how come my radeon AGP card shows up in lspci
<Rictoo> ?
<genii> Rictoo Some AGP devices show in there if they are mapped thru the pci controller
<semistud2354_> does anyone know any image editors that have the sketch function/ability
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> so genii, what's the next step then? lol
<stdin> semistud2354_: maybe gimp?
<genii> Rictoo Did you backup your original xorg?
<semistud2354_> anything smaller??
<Rictoo> genii, yes
<genii> 1 minute my roomie gave me a plate of food
<Rictoo> Is it OK if Linux didn't automatically make a new exntry for the chip in xorg.conf ?
<mantice> stdin: thanks for that I never saw that on google :/
<stdin> np
<genii> Rictoo Yes, thats fine that it did not make an entry
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> so now I should add the device?
<Rictoo> to xorg?
<mantice> Now I just need some one to tell me what is better intel inergrated graphics or ATi 9600 card
<Rictoo> But how do I know what the BusID is? :)
<genii> Rictoo Yes but a suitable sample should be found first for multiple cards in it
<Rictoo> mantice, the radeon by FAR
<Rictoo> genii, 'suitable sample'?
<genii> Rictoo the busid is what I have been saying, like PCI:xx:xx:xx or AGP:xx:xx:xx
<stdin> maybe "lshal | grep agp! ?
<Rictoo> lemme try =p
<stdin> replace !' with ' " '
<mantice> Rictoo: Thats what Id say in windoez
<genii> Rictoo OK I'll eat some food and be around for help ")
<Rictoo> it got 'agpgart-via'
<Rictoo> stdin, it got 'agpgart-via'
<Rictoo> is that it?
<mantice> but I herd the intel drivers are crazy good since they are opensource.
<stdin> no
<Rictoo> :S
<Rictoo> So obviously the entire OS doesn't even see the onboard chip
<Rictoo> mantice, the 'radeon' driver is opensource
<mantice> oh.
<Rictoo> stdin, so now what? :\
<Rictoo> brb
<stdin> Rictoo: maybe if you install lshw (sudo apt-get install lshw) and look in there
<Rictoo> stdin:
<Rictoo> rictoo@rictoo-desktop:~$ lshal | grep via info.linux.driver = 'via-rhine'  (string
<pinguix> hola
<pinguix> a todos
<Rictoo> the info.* is the line after 'grep via'
<Rictoo> that rhine thing, is that the unichrome chip?
<pinguix> m
<genii> Rictoo No, rhine is a network card controller chip
<Rictoo> ok, stdin, I used lshw and it didn't see the chip either
<Rictoo> So what now.........?
<Rictoo> This mobo doesn't like 2 gfx chips at the same time, or what?
<stdin> hmm, are you sure the chip is enabled ?
<Rictoo> Lemme check again iI
<genii> stdin Good Q, maybe the bios change didn't take
<trippppy> stdin, are you in here much?
<stdin> umm, you could say that
<stdin> quite often
<genii> From what I find, the onboard UniChrome cards should be PCI:1:0:0 but perhaqps in bios needs AGP/PCI priority looked at
<trippppy> ok. i think i need to run some of the commands after sudo -s
<stdin> trippppy: just run each command with sudo, the user will only be asked for a password once
<stdin> trippppy: or just run the script with sudo
<trippppy> ok thankx
<trippppy> i have to reboot. to try again
<Rictoo> ok, studin
<Rictoo> stdin*
<Rictoo> it is enabled
<stdin> check lspci/lshw again
<Rictoo> I tried not plugging in a monitor into the card, and one into the chip
<Rictoo> but nothing came up on the monitor of the chip
<Rictoo> so I unplugged th card, and then it worke3d
<Rictoo> it seems with this mobo if it sees a gfx card in, it ignores the chip entirely
<Rictoo> stdin, I meant it was already enabled ;)
<stdin> the bios may give priority to the card then
<Rictoo> yeah
<Rictoo> so now what? :(
<genii> Bah I ghosted but back now
<stdin> it's a bios issue. nothing to do with linux
<Rictoo> I know
<Rictoo> so what do I do now? oO
<stdin> not much you can do, unless there is a newer version of your bios out, and you can flash it
<Rictoo> I'm never gonna flash my bios ;)
<Rictoo> I'm too afraid =p
<genii> Well, if you have nothing against swapping your cards around, you could try setting up with 1, save the xorg, pull it set up with the second, save the xorg. Then you can pull the Device parts and so on from one and add it to thye other
<Rictoo> genii, we already found out that the bios ignores the chip if a card is already in
<Rictoo> :9
<Rictoo> :(*
<genii> There may be some part in the bios too where it has somethinglike use AGP or PCI video
<Rictoo> Nope =p
<genii> No "Video card Priority"type section in bios? Even my old P3 had that
<Rictoo> nope
<genii> Weird
<genii> Rictoo Right now you are using the onboard?
<Rictoo> Oh well, I'm off to to sleep guys, night
<genii> Rictoo OK, sleep well then
<codonil> Hi, I'm installing windows using qemu, now windows detected a harddisk of 1 GB (which is the image that I made), but it wants to format this. Will this affect my ext3 partition in any way ?
<Rictoo|SLP> I have no idea on the answer, but I congratulate you for being careful and not just (after the accident) saying "OMG LINUX SUCKS!"
<Rictoo|SLP> <3
<codonil> lol
<fdoving> codonil: no, that will not affect your ext3 parition. it will only format the file-system on the image-file you created.
<codonil> ok, cool. Thanks :)
<stdin> codonil: no, it will just format the file that it thinks is a disk
<kzmcond> exit
<webm> hello 2 all
<trippppy> stdin, when i chmod it. do i do that as sudo?
<stdin> you don't need to, unless it's owned by root
<trippppy> kk
<genii> webm welcome
<animimotus> hi
<webm> Can you help me to find russian channel about kubuntu
<webm> ?
<webm> pls sorry my english
<fdoving> !ru | webm
<ubotu> webm:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<makuseru> how do i extract a rar from a term that has a password? i have the password i just dont know how to enter it
<webm> thnx
<fdoving> makuseru: unrar x file.rar, you'll be prompted for the password.. iirc
<jussi01> Hello all, is there a way to make only the bottom panel transparent????
<fdoving> jussi01: right-click -> configure panel.. -> appearance -> enable transparency ?
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<animimotus> I have made a distri update via adapt-manager from edgy to feisty but it stay to 6 %
<animimotus> 8 hours and the update is not done....
* genii thinks about apt-get dist-upgrade   as opposed to update-manager
<animimotus> could I stop all and made it with command line ?
<animimotus> genii: sure but I made like in the french wiki with my parents on telephone :)
<stdin> there is always "sudo do-release-upgrade" from the cli
<Rictoo|SLP> I just spent about 3hr to download flightgear
<genii> stdin You think halting dist-upgrade is viable?
<Rictoo|SLP> to find out I get .5 fps
<Tired_> What's different between the grub in Edgy and the one in Feisty?  Are they compatible with each other?
<stdin> genii: hmm, don't see why not
<genii> stdin I guess so long as he's not reverting it
<stdin> during the download stage it shouldn't be a problem
<genii> !info grub edgy
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<genii> !info grub feisty
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-20ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 370 kB, installed size 824 kB
<genii> Tired_: They should be compatible
<Tired_> Sweet!
<animimotus> can I kill all the distri-update process and relauch it in command line? what do you think about?
* Tired_ has been asking that for three days now.  :)
<genii> animimotus: We seem to agree that halting it will not be too problemmatic
<animimotus> genii: ok, so I must kill python too?
<animimotus> adapt_manager
<genii> animimotus: stdin recommends from commandline "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<genii> animimotus: Yes, you need to kill adept as well
<stdin> Tired_: if you want to know the exact changes to grub from edgy to feisty, it's here: http://stdin.pastebin.us/36054
<animimotus> ok to release? without a update / upgrade before?
<animimotus> genii:
<Tired_> No, I just wanted to know if I set up drives with an Edgy cd, if I can copy my existing Feisty install onto it.
<stdin> do-release-upgrade is the server/cli version of the dist-upgrade manager
<genii> animimotus: Since almost all apps will be auto-upgraded this is not strictly neccesary
<stdin> Tired_: should be fine, all grub does is load the kernel in to the memory and mount the initramfs, any version should do
<Tired_> :)  Yay!
<genii> Tired_: Since there are no major diffs in the menu.list and basic way it works from on to next pretty safe
<Tired_> Saves me from having to buy Ghost
<genii> just as an aside there is a linux ghost
<Tired_> Oh?
<stdin> dd
<Tired_> That will clone whole installs and resize?
<Tired_> I asked here a few days ago if dd would do that, and they told me no.
<stdin> dd is just a direct image of the disk, so probably not
<genii> Tired_:  http://freshmeat.net/projects/g4l/
* Tired_ sighs.
<Tired_> I wish you guys were here when I started this odyssey
<Bree> o.o
<animimotus> genii: | stdin ok a kill all python's pid but now with a  sudo do-release-upgrade I have : sudo: do-release-upgrade: command not found
<Rictoo|SLP> animimotus: Try sudo do release-upgrade
<animimotus> $ sudo do release-upgrade                                                                   1
<animimotus> sudo: do: command not found
<stdin> animimotus: make sure you have update-manager-core installed
<animimotus> stdin: thx
<genii> animimotus: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core   before the do-release-upgrade part
<fdoving> animimotus: you can also check if installing update-manager-core is usefull at all, with 'lsb_release -sc' if it returns feisty do-release-upgrade will not touch anything.
<genii> fdoving He says is going edgy > feisty
<fdoving> genii: yes, but do-release-upgrade checks http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release vs 'lsb_release -sc'
<fdoving> if his previous upgrade attempt managed to change anything, that would fail.
<fdoving> but i doubt it did.
<fdoving> as it was at the download stage.
<genii> fdoving Ah, good to know
<genii> animimotus:  Is it progressing now?
<kraut> moin
<animimotus> genii: yes it seems.,houra \o/
<ranjan> looking for a mp3 player Wolverine ESP or cowon a2 any suggestions?
<genii> ranjan http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441306
<amin81> hi everyone!
<amin81> 2 questions: 1. How do I add more language layouts to my keyboard?
<felzix> hi
<asutp> 
<amin81> 2. How do I change my mouse pointer speed so it moves faster? I am using a laptop with a mousepad
<amin81> ?
<amin81> one more question: How can I play avi files? Sorry, first tme linux-user... :s
<fdoving> !codecs | amin81
<ubotu> amin81: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nimble> vlc is the easiest way
<fdoving> but it's nice to have support for some codecs in the rest of the system too. even if vlc can do some out of the box.
<amin81> nimble: where do I download vlc?
<nimble> to get the mouse pointer faster go to system settings>keyboard & mouse>mouse>advanced
<nimble> just search for it in adept manager
<nimble> pointer acceleration controls the speed of the cursor
<nimble> pointer threshold controls when acceleration kicks in, or if you have it on 1_n then theres no acceleration
<amin81> nimble: i tried to change settings in the advanced section but no difference is made
<tripppy> stdin, hey. check this out. my xplaination
<amin81> nimble: the mouse is less important, I will figure it out later. Thanks for the help regarding that. More important, how do i add more language layouts for keyboard?
<nimble> system settings>regional & language>keyboard layout
<amin81> nimble: Ok, thanx a lot!
<vit> my built-in card reader does not work on my laptop
<vit> who can help me?
<amin81> nimble: i cannot find the vlc player??
<tripppy> stdin, hey. check this out. my xplaination http://pastebin.ca/488923
<nimble> hmm maybe its one of the extra repositories
<amin81> nimble: and how do I install it then? Sorry for my simple questions, I am a first time linux user.
<amin81> nimble: cant I just add any video/audio codec package and run the videos with the standard players?
<nimble> vlc is just easier than messing around with codecs
<nimble> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<amin81> nimble: gotcha! thanx!!
<nimble> actually that doesnt seem to say how to do it in kubuntu
<nimble> just open adept manager then adept>manage repositories
<amin81> nimble: yeah, just realized that :(
<nimble> in the software sources window just tick all the ones in the kubuntu software tab
<amin81> ok!
<epimeth> good morning fellow kubuntuers!
<epimeth> anybody know why hal is being held back?
<crimsun> are you using dist-upgrade?
<epimeth> also, anyone know where I can see what the latest updates are instead of just what packages are being updated?
<epimeth> crimsun: I know to dist-upgrade... I just want to know why it's being held back in the normal update
<epimeth> erm, upgrade
<amin81> nimble: Im on the correct path now i think...thnx!!!
<crimsun> well, what does it depend on that's not installed via upgrade?  :)
<epimeth> thats what I'm asking you! :-p
<crimsun> what system is this on?
<epimeth> feisty
<epimeth> fully updated
<epimeth> except for hal :-)
<crimsun> 0.5.8.1-4ubuntu12?
<epimeth> heh... forgot how to check that?
<epimeth> proc something, no?
<crimsun> apt-cache policy hal
<epimeth> oh, the hal vers... right... one sec
<epimeth> right... I see
<epimeth> the candidate is a step up... *and* feisty
<epimeth> so yea
<epimeth> 0.5.8.1-4ubuntu12
<epimeth> this apt-cache thing is pretty useful ^.^
<epimeth> just gotta remember it now
<epimeth> recon I should install?
<epimeth> also, know where I can get info on what the update includes?
<fdoving> there is a nifty tool called apt-listchanges, if that does what you want.
<guillermo> hello
<guillermo> i need some help anyone?
<nimble> just ask
<guillermo> ok here is the thing
<guillermo> i am an windows XP user,
<guillermo> i installed kubuntu 6.06 2 days ago
<guillermo> i love it, but i cant get it to install anything
<nimble> most stuff you install via adept manager
<guillermo> i am new in linux, and i have tried to use, apt-get and aptitude install,
<epimeth> fdoving: I'm not sure... do I have to download the deb to check the changes?  isn't there somewhere (launchpad maybe?) where the changes are already listed?
<nimble> btw, why did you install 6.06 over 7.04?
<guillermo> well i read somewhere that 7.04 was unstable
<guillermo> and i wanted to learn from something i know works for sure, isted of wondering if it is me who is messing things up
<zhangkai> Why my resolve.conf was overwrited by  Kubuntu netmanager?
<nimble> ok, well its easiest to use adept manager than the command line
<fdoving> epimeth: ah, yeah, you can see changelogs at http://changelogs.ubuntu.com there are also links from the package-pages at for example: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/kde/klamav - bottom of the page.
<guillermo> i unistalled amarok, via adept, and tried to install it again but it does not work, i can se amarok and it's blu icon, the wheel, but i cant book the square beside it
<nimble> book the square?
<nimble> oh you need in adept manager?
<guillermo> her ei am blending swedish and english, sorry fot that.
<guillermo> i mean, there is a little square beside the program, puting a check sign on it by clicking on it is what i meant
<guillermo> but adept does not let me
<epimeth> fdoving: packages.ubuntu.com doesn't have backports?
<nimble> hmm adept managers different in 7.04 :-/
<epimeth> also no backports in changelogs?
<guillermo> well, is there anyway for me to update to 7.04 via 6.06
<nimble> !update
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<epimeth> guillermo: I would suggest you do a fresh install, but thats just me.  also, you'll need to update twice (6.06 -> 6.10, then 6.10 -> 7.04)
<epimeth> guillermo: and just so you know, feisty is not unstable anymore
<guillermo> well i burned a copy  of 704
<guillermo> but i dont remeber if i tried it or not
<epimeth> zhangkai: because resolv.conf is *supposed* to be overriden by whatever network manager you are using.
<epimeth> zhangkai: is you were using dhclient it would be overriden as well
<guillermo> i tryed several linux distributions,
<fdoving> epimeth: i though launchpad had some sort of changelog feature, but i can't find it.
<djdarkman> hy, at at  boot I get message that mount point 0 does not exist, how do I know wich one is mount point 0 from the fstab?
<epimeth> guillermo: when did you burn feisty?  it might have been back when it *was* unstable, so you might want to get a new one... I'd suggest you use jigdo so you don't have to download *all* of the packages again :-)
<guillermo> and how do i do that?
<guillermo> i downloaded it when i was in xp
<fdoving> epimeth: closest i can think of is the .changes files from each build. for example for klamav, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/klamav - select version from the publishing history, then click on the build, for example 'i386' - that gives https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/318975 - which then has a link to the .changes file.
<guillermo> i burned it 2 days ago
<epimeth> fdoving: okay... so here's my bottom line.  I compiled my own sound driver from alsa with a patch.  will hal override that? I want it to
<_4strO> djdarkman: look into your /etc/fstab you will find the one ;)
<epimeth> guillermo: so thats fine... you should just install it then :-)
<guillermo> i'll be back later then
<epimeth> guillermo: I was worried we were talking like 2 months ago, when it was unstable
<djdarkman> I looked but since edgy ubuntu is using very strange fstab entires
<djdarkman> I don`t understand them
<fdoving> epimeth: not sure. food bbl.
<epimeth> zhangkai: you got my messages?
<guillermo> uh, another thing,
<_4strO> djdarkman: UUID ?
<djdarkman> yes
<guillermo> when i installed kubuntu i kept getting a message about a hdd block corrupted and a number and it kept like that for about 3 hours,
<djdarkman> I don`t know what they mean or how to test them if they are valid
<epimeth> guillermo: thats not good
<_4strO> !uid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<guillermo> i went to school and came back and then it was asking me for install configurations and so on
<_4strO> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<guillermo> i used windows to check the disks, but nothing there
<epimeth> guillermo: does that really surprise you? :-)
<guillermo> hahahaha!
<guillermo> does kubuntu 6.06 have any software for reparing the disk
<epimeth> guillermo: personally, I would nuke the disk... but if you don't know what you're doing you might want to ask a friend who does to do it for you
<guillermo> nuke it?
<epimeth> guillermo: low level format
<djdarkman> this is my first entrie in fstab proc /proc proc defaults 0 0 ,how could it not be valid since it works?
<guillermo> damn it
<epimeth> guillermo: short of that any fix is just temporary and sometimes leads to more corruption of the disk
<_4strO> djdarkman: can you paste your file ?
<nimble> hardware disk manufacturers usually have software to check if it the disk is damaged or something
<djdarkman> sure
<djdarkman> wait a sec
<_4strO> yep
<epimeth> nimble: I've used seagate's and westerndigital's software to try and fix their respective disks... nothing ever worked for me (long term) short of a full wipe
<epimeth> guillermo: yea... sounds bad but as long as you back everything up you should be fine
<djdarkman> _4strO: http://djdarkman.pastebin.us/36116
<epimeth> guillermo: another solution would be to buy a new hard drive... they run pretty cheap these days
<guillermo> well i ahve formated my disk before, using DOS and windows
<epimeth> guillermo: not format, low level format
<guillermo> i feel lik and ignorant now
<nimble> their programs can usually test if a disk is dying as well
<epimeth> guillermo: formatting rewrites the file tables (the disk 'forgets' where everything is)... low level formatting actually writes 0's to the entire drive.  this takes a loooong time
<epimeth> a few hours, to be precise
<guillermo> and the information on the disk is gone both wyas right?
<nimble> yes, but if you only format then you can recover data pretty easily
<_4strO> djdarkman: /media/w2 and /media/main really exist ?
<epimeth> guillermo: no.  a regular format does not delete the info, but you need special software to get it back... a low level format will wipe it completely to anyone who isn't a computer forensics (sp?) expert who has special hardware.  low level formatting 6 times in a row will wipe the information completely off the disk, but will also shorten the disk's life span
<djdarkman> I`m using main right now
<_4strO> djdarkman: evertything looks good in your file
<djdarkman> w2 works too
<guillermo> that sound scary
<djdarkman> hmmm don`t know then why does mount complain
<guillermo> ok i have 2 disk
<epimeth> guillermo: it is, the first time... :-)
<guillermo> pretty little
<_4strO> djdarkman: sudo umount -a && mount -a
<_4strO> do you have an error message ?
<guillermo> on os 60 Gb and one is 40, i have windows partitions on the 40 GB-one, and kubuntu on the 60Bg one,
<_4strO> (expext : cant unmount, still in use ...)
<djdarkman> yes there all busy
<epimeth> so the 60 gig one has corrupted sectors?
<epimeth> guillermo: ^
<guillermo> if i take all the important files to the 60Gb pictures files and so on, and low level format the 40 gb, and wiping out windows,, am i crazy?
<djdarkman> but didn`t get that error that I get on boot
<djdarkman> strange
<_4strO> djdarkman: think you error message is not about the /etc/fstab file
<djdarkman> what else is related to mount?
<_4strO> what is "boot" for you ?
<_4strO> enter session ?
<djdarkman> befor X even starts
<epimeth> guillermo: no, but you shouldn't be moving files from a hard drive that is okay to one that has corrupt sectors
<zhangkai> epimeth:yes,i use dhclient,can knetworkmanager  add the DNSs?.
<guillermo> Is Matlab available for kubuntu?
<guillermo> i dont nkw whic one is corrupt!
<_4strO> djdarkman: i made a mistake above : sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a
<_4strO> :p
<_4strO> i forgot a sudo :p
<djdarkman> I didn`t notice it eighter :)
<epimeth> guillermo: you said that you got warnings when you were installing kubuntu, right?  that was to the 60GB drive?
<djdarkman> no change
<_4strO> i thought :p
<guillermo> well i am going to descirbre exaclty what i did
<_4strO> but never know ;)
<djdarkman> ohhh yes there is
<djdarkman> if i try sudo mount -a only
<epimeth> zhangkai: yes, in manual configuration
<epimeth> zhangkai: but that defeats the purpose of dhcp
<djdarkman> djdarkman@Darknet:~$ sudo mount -a
<djdarkman> mount: mount point 0 does not exist
<guillermo> i put the live cd on, i reboot the pc, it started directly from the cd, (i was rtying to install ubuntu)
<_4strO> mmm
<djdarkman> mount point 0 should be proc but that`s okay
<guillermo> several options came up, i picked "start or install ubuntu"
<guillermo> then it said, unpacking linux....ok, starting kernel...
<guillermo> the screen went black, and a erros message came up saying something i remember like this
<_4strO> djdarkman: /proc isn't the mistake
<djdarkman> yeah I know
<_4strO> i have it too in my fstab and no problem with it
<guillermo> [a bunch of numbers]   hdd_idr. : huh? buffer I/O error on device kdd logical block 282319
<djdarkman> you get same error?
<guillermo> it sayd "hdd" instead of "kdd"
<guillermo> and it keeps coming up for hours, changing the last number
<djdarkman> btw I tried commenting out the lines and trying mount, no use
<_4strO> djdarkman: the only thing i'm not sure are the lines #blkid output, they dont have #
<djdarkman> that`s not in my fstab
<epimeth> guillermo: hdd is the slave on the secondary IDE cable.  do you know which disks are connected where?
<djdarkman> that was a blkid outout from the console
<_4strO> looool ok :)
<epimeth> guillermo: and yes, there is a linux version of matlab available
<djdarkman> to show you the UIDs
<guillermo> the primary is the 40gb, where i have C: partition for wndows
<guillermo> then the slave should be 60 GB
<djdarkman> didn`t expect you to know my UID`s so I wrote them down
<djdarkman> is there a way that I can make the boot "never verbose"?
<djdarkman> I mean I prefer watching the loading screen than the boot outputs
<_4strO> i dont know but a best way is to find why you have this message :p
<djdarkman> write a new fstab?
<epimeth> guillermo: and you are sure you installed onto the 60GB disk?
<epimeth> guillermo: erm, installed linux on the 60*
<_4strO> djdarkman: are you sure you dont have any lines without comment at the beginning of your file
<guillermo> well when i installed kubuntu i got the same message for hours, but when i got back from school kubunto desktop was up, and i installed it from there, it asked me where, and i did a partition manually, on the 60 gb drive
<guillermo> so i am pretty sure is on the 60 gb
<djdarkman> _4strO: no but I`m cheking
<zhangkai> Is  manual config priority  dhcp client?epimeth.
<epimeth> guillermo: great.  so you should move things from linux to windows to back them up, then nuke the linux disk and install feisty onto the freshly cleaned 60
<guillermo> what do you mean moving linux stuff to windows
<djdarkman> hmmm maybe it doens`t pharse the comments correctly
<guillermo> moving everythin from the 60 gb disk (where i have linux) to the 40 GB (where i have windows)  is that what you meant?
<djdarkman> ahhh I found it
<djdarkman> the last one, main is the problematic
<_4strO> ha ?
<djdarkman> is it because I didn`t use UID on that one?
<djdarkman> /dev/hda6 /media/main vfat umask=000,uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,rw,nouser,quiet 0 0
<djdarkman>  iocharset=utf8,umask=000\040\0400\040\040\040\0400,uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,rw,nouser 0 0
<epimeth> zhangkai: afaik, ifup runs when you boot the machine (settings are in /etc/network/interfaces). then, when you log in to X, knetworkmanager runs.  I haven't looked into it too much, tho.
<djdarkman> I used /dev/hda6 because I didn`t understand what are these UIDs
<_4strO> djdarkman: there are too much options
<epimeth> zhangkai: oh... misunderstood your question.  yes, manual takes priority over dhcp
<epimeth> guillermo: not everything, just the things you want saved... documents, pictures, movies, etc
<epimeth> guillermo: but, yes.  from linux to windows
<_4strO> djdarkman: just comment : iocharset=utf8,umask=000\040\0400\040\040\040\0400,uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,rw,nouser 0 0
<epimeth> guillermo: your windows drive seems to be okay
<djdarkman> _4strO: what options are not noeeded? I wanted to make it write and viewable to my user and viewable to other users
<guillermo> ok i dont think i have enough space, but it shoyld be the same if i burn a dvd with the stuff rigt?
<_4strO> or merge it with the line above
<djdarkman> hmmm no eror
<guillermo> and how do i do the low level format?
<epimeth> guillermo: yes, backing up onto DVD is perfectly safe, as long as you don't scratch it :-)
<_4strO> djdarkman: infact i dont know exactly
<guillermo> and how do i do the low level format?
<epimeth> as for low level formatting, you have to get that from the hard drive manufacturer or some third party software.  try looking for "download hardware tools" on the hard drive manufacturer's site
<djdarkman> ok thanks _4strO it works now
<guillermo> and do it from windows i guess?
<epimeth> if you can't find that then talk to a friend of yours who is computer savvy, s/he'll probably have something for you
<djdarkman> the problem was that there was a newline there
<mo0osah> !konversation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> guillermo: no, you'll be booting from a cd / disk
<guillermo> ok and i can configure it, and then leave it there for hours right?
<epimeth> guillermo: change "can" to "will" :-)
<epimeth> guillermo: but I would strongly suggest that you do not do it alone
<epimeth> guillermo: its always best to have someone who has done it before help you out
<guillermo> i dont know anyone
<guillermo> i mean not anyone who has any eperience on pcs than me
<epimeth> guillermo: oh... so you decided to move to linux without anyone pushing you? good job! :-)
<guillermo> yeah,
<guillermo> i am trying to make my friends to do it aswell
<epimeth> so in that case, just be very careful and make sure you read everything before committing to anything, okay?
<guillermo> i hate windows
<guillermo> i am cheking oin wikipedia,
<zhangkai> why my armarok cann't  play mp3?
<epimeth> zhangkai: you need to install the codecs
<epimeth> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> guillermo, zhangkai:  I'm gonna go eat something... I'll bbl.  if you need anything just ask, someone will help you... right _4strO? :-p
<epimeth> djdarkman: reboot went well?
<guillermo> thx for the help
<zhangkai> thx for your help
<epimeth> guillermo: good luck... and I'm sure you'll be impressed with feisty... many many improvements over 6.06
<djdarkman> yes, all I need is to fix that fstab line,It`s still not good as it should be
<epimeth> zhangkai: no worries
* epimeth goes forth in search of comestibles... or at least digestables!
<_4strO> heuuu
<djdarkman> is there a way to debug udev?
<djdarkman> It`s randomly assignning symlinks for my two soundcards
<Skrot-> Hi, I've got some media buttons on my computer to adjust the sound level using KMilo(?). Can I adjust how much up/down it's supposed to change the sound?
<fdoving> Skrot-: no, you can not. it's hardcoded iirc.
<fdoving> Skrot-: i think you can use ctrl+mediabutton to use smaller intervals.
<Skrot-> fdoving: You're right about the ctrl-part, but it only seems to work when I adjust the volume down here
<fdoving> Skrot-: yes, here too. it's a bug.
<Skrot-> okay :)
<VSpike> Hi people.  My Konqueror is behaving very oddly in terms of what toolbars and menus it shows, and what it puts on those toolbars.  The problems seem to relate entirely to file browsing modes.  Can I delete the konqueror configuration files, and if so, where are they?
<Ilokaasu> VSpike: usually all personal cfg files are at your home folder, hidden tough
<ceefour> hi all.
<ceefour> I'm trying to upgrade to Feisty from Edgy
<Ilokaasu> so look files starting with .example
<ceefour> using local files, but it says the package won't authenticate
<Ilokaasu>  like /home/jotain/.file
<ceefour> is there a way to skip this authentication or make it authenticate my local files?
<ceefour> Please help I kindly request this
<mantice> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<mantice> Is there a way to turn eyecandy = off ?
<K99Brain> hi
<VSpike> Ilokaasu: find -iname 'konq*' in ~/.kde returns about a dozen items.  Not sure which to remove!
<K99Brain> someone can tell me how can i reactivate the shutdown and reboot buttons whit beryl and Xgl?
<K99Brain> In Kubuntu?
<Ilokaasu> VSpike: i dont know for sure which to delete...google might know
<VSpike> hehe .. I'm sure it does, if can figure out the right question to ask it ;)
<VSpike> let me try some incantations
<Banjooie> Okay, so I have screwed up installing 7.04 with a fiery vengeance.
<Banjooie> I did it from the CD, even reformatted the entire hard drive before doing it.
<Banjooie> It appears to be loading, but my monitor tells me that it's sending an unusable range--this is in general when something is 640x480, for instance.
<Banjooie> I attempted to run startx with the boot loader CD, and that works, but then it hangs on load desktop.
<Banjooie> Text-based screwing about with it via ctrl + alt + f1 seems to be claiming the entire hard drive is read only
<mantice> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<K_user> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<K_user> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<K_user> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<K_user> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<Fahuadai> hello guys. I was wondering if anyone can tell me how to write a script that will open all *.jpg image files in say the GIMP, resize them all to a lower resolution, and save them to 'fileSm.jpg'  ?
<Fahuadai> (for a particular folder)
<K99Brain> Hi, someone can tell me how can i reactivate the shutdown and reboot buttons with Kubuntu?
<pag> K99Brain, Are you using feisty with GDM?
<K99Brain> no. Feisty with kdm
<K99Brain> I've kubuntu
<K_user> !shutdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<banjooie> Okay, managed to get it up and running
<banjooie> however one of my other hard drives inexplicably isn't working now, and claims that it's corrupt
<banjooie> or rather, that the superblock is corrupt
<K_user> !konqueror detailed file list
<mo0osah> any good tutorial to get beryl work without any prior knowledge
<K_user> !konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mo0osah> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<_4strO> mo0osah: wich video card ?
<mo0osah> ATI X300
<_4strO> mo0osah: type : glxinfo | grep render (in a console)
<_4strO> have you direct rendering: Yes ?
<mo0osah> Yes
<mo0osah> sorry, I'm completely new to linux
<_4strO> mo0osah: just type : sudo apt-get install beryl-manager emerald-themes
<mo0osah> ok
<banjooie> heh
<banjooie> linux is cool, it's just that the learning curve kinna sucks
<mo0osah> hehe, i have two whole weeks before summer school starts =)
<mo0osah> ok, it did a whole bunch of stuff and said setting up emerald-themes ....
<_4strO> mo0osah: installation finished ?
<mo0osah> I assume so
<_4strO> mo0osah: type : bery-manager in a console
<mo0osah> k
<_4strO> and look the result
<_4strO> any error ?
<mo0osah> got the bouncing beryl logo
<mo0osah> ok it went away
<mo0osah> no changes
<_4strO> just right click on the beryl logo and select windows manager
<mo0osah> I dont see beryl logo anywhere
<mo0osah> its the busy jumping logo...
<banjooie> Oh, yeah, so
<_4strO> mo0osah: you closed the console ?
<banjooie> Every time I start anything
<banjooie> it complains that there's no device 169
<banjooie> Pretty sure this is a wacom tablet it's talking about
<banjooie> any way to fix that
<mo0osah> no
<_4strO> banjooie: you're right
<_4strO> !device
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about device - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mo0osah> ok its working
<_4strO> banjooie: can you paste the error
<mo0osah> everything is crazy fast
<banjooie> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<_4strO> ok
<banjooie> then this minor opcode, major opcode, whatever the heck
<_4strO> !baddevice | banjooie
<ubotu> banjooie: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
* _4strO didn't remember the right term :p
<mo0osah> I have 16 desktops an stuff
<banjooie> ah, okay, that's easy enough to fix
<_4strO> mo0osah: beryl is on ?
<_4strO> banjooie: yes, and in fact it's not necessary, just more pleasant :p
<mo0osah> yes, the graphics getting messed up occasionaly
<mo0osah> but yes it's on
<_4strO> :)
<mo0osah> thanks
<_4strO> YW
<jujimufu> I have linked to beryl-manager on ~/.kde/Autostart ( I did ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager ~/.kde/Autostart/beryl-manager, and the file is created in the folder ), but beryl does not start automatically when I restart X or my PC. I have linked files by doing the exact same thing, and the problem is that my screenlets are opened automatically, but beryl is not. Any ideas?
<_4strO> jujimufu: you have the beryl icon or nothing ?
<jujimufu> _4strO: nothing. The application has no problem running; if I click on the beryl-manager icon under the Kmenu, it runs properly (loads the icon etc). It just won't auto-start
<banjooie> ...should pagedown be producing a tilde in konsole?
<banjooie> I'm pretty sure it shouldn't.
<nick_> kanenas p kipro
<jujimufu> nick_: ego, apo ellada
<jujimufu> banjooie: yes.
<nick_> xxeris pos na pezi mp3 kai genika  multimedia to feisty fawn
<banjooie> hm
<banjooie> okay, then, tinyfugue is just retarded then.
<banjooie> stop being dumb, tinyfugue! Bad!
<mo0osah> _4strO: how do i put beryl in startup
<guillermo> hi
<banjooie> yes
<banjooie> now that is the question I need an answer to
<guillermo> i am trying to low-level format my drive
<banjooie> how do I make print screen not activate ksnapshot
<banjooie> please god how
<_4strO> mo0osah and jujimufu create a file in ~/.kde/Autostart named startberyl or wathever
<guillermo> i've downloaded the bootfisk from the manufaturer page and all
<guillermo> but when i restart it stops and says and an error comes up, it seems it's not able to detect ide secondary master
<jujimufu> _4strO: hm.. so you mean we should just create an executable file which in turn will run the beryl-manager instead of linking beryl-manager to ~/.kde/Autostart?
<banjooie> oh god I have to make sound work again
<_4strO> jujimufu: yes
<jujimufu> _4strO: ok, I'll try that.
<_4strO> jujimufu: put in beryl-manager &
<jujimufu> _4strO: well, since it's autorun, I don't think the & is needed. Is it?
<_4strO> mo0osah: i think it is
<jujimufu> _4strO: ok. It doesn't matter anyway.
<jujimufu> brb
<_4strO> ok
<defcon> how do I make a screenshot in kubuntu with printscreen
<_4strO> mo0osah: still here ?
<mo0osah> yea
<mo0osah> my settings were to crazy and messing up the graphics
<banjooie> defcon: usually ksnapshot opens up and is like 'hey, I'm lagging your system!'
<banjooie> which is why I'm wondering how you turn that /off/
<mo0osah> trying to lower the features
<K_user> defon : click on saveas
<defcon> it doesnt pop up
<defcon> when i press print screen
<defcon> I installed kubuntu on top of ubuntu
<defcon> is that y
<_4strO> defcon: dpkg -l | grep ksnapshot
<defcon> defcon@ion:~$ dpkg -l | grep ksnapshot
<defcon> ii  ksnapshot                                  3.5.6-0ubuntu4                         screenshot utility for KDE
<defcon> defcon@ion:~$
<_4strO> ok
<defcon> the key isnt binded
<defcon> is there a setting
<_4strO> yup
<defcon> where bro
<K_user> defcon :can u select manually (K-menu)
<defcon> yea
<defcon> I can run ksnapshot
<defcon> manually
<defcon> it isnt binded tho
<K_user> can u set a hortcut?
<K_user> shortcut
<_4strO> system settings / mouse and keyboard
<defcon> ok
<defcon> hmm
<K_user> defcon: no work?
<jujimufu> _4strO: nope, it still doesn't work...
<defcon> nada, im trying to change my settings
<defcon> trying again
<K_user> do u know how to set s/cut?
<defcon> yea it looks self explanitory but its not working
<defcon> hmm
<K_user> ur at command shortcuts?
<defcon> yes
<defcon> im at kscreenshot
<defcon> snapshot
<defcon> custom
<defcon> print
<_4strO> defcon: alt + F2 then kcontrol and go to the region and accessibility
<_4strO> defcon: dont know the translate in english but like enter actions
<defcon> alt f4 closes shit like windows
<_4strO> defcon: alt + F2
<JuJuBee> Ever since I upgraded to Feisty, I cannot log into KDE, but can log in to GNOME.  What can I do to fix this?  It takes forever to get to KDE desktop then things don't work...
<defcon> ok tun prompt
<defcon> run*
<_4strO> type : kcontrol
<defcon> in accessibility
<_4strO> yes
<_4strO> nop
<_4strO> sorry
<defcon> shortcuts are in there
<_4strO> not shotcut, something like enter actions
<_4strO> the second one
<defcon> input actions
<_4strO> yes
<defcon> preset actions print screen
<defcon> Launches KSnapShot when PrintScrn is pressed.
<K_user> enabled?
<defcon> yes
<banjooie> 7.04 automatically comes with a 'make wine work' button
<banjooie> that's awesome
<_4strO> defcon: i have one action named ksnapshot
<defcon> i have 2
<_4strO> just under konqueror gestures
<defcon> one is kmenu kde-ksnapshot
<defcon> im gonna look
<_4strO> mmm
<defcon> none under gestures, one under menu editor entries and one preset actions
<flake> as the releases keep coming, ubuntu seems to be more user-friendly
<thomas0606> hallo?
<K_user> _4stro : what is the diff btw input actions and shortcut?
<gagfish> hi
<_4strO> K_user: dont know
<K_user> ok
<_4strO> K_user: think a priority difference
<K_user> ok -thks
<zhangkai> how to know the using version of kde?
<_4strO> kdesktop --verion
<_4strO> kdesktop --version
<_4strO> :p
<flake> what is Qt  ?
<_4strO> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<OutoLumo> flake, QT is a collection of software components (graphical user interface and others) that can be used in other applications. KDE uses it heavily.
<flake> ok ty
<banjooie> hey, this 'autopackage' thing makes a lot of sense
<zhangkai> get it
<_4strO> i hate this package :p
<_4strO> oups my mistake
<_4strO> bad windowsd
<JuJuBee> Anybody ?  I cannot log into KDE, only GNOME at the moment.
<_4strO> JuJuBee: what is the error message ?
<_4strO> or whats happend when you trry to get in KDE ?N
<JuJuBee> I ge the blue background and it stays t here.  Takes a very long time to evenually even give me error.
<_4strO> JuJuBee: how did you install KDE ?
<JuJuBee> This only started happening sice I updated to 7.04
<JuJuBee> I installed Ubuntu then the kde packages on top.
<JuJuBee> Not kubuntu
<defcon> im going to reinstall ksnapshot
<JuJuBee> What should I remove and/or reinstall?
<faidillinger> can someone please tell me how to make kmail run firefox instead of konqueror when i click on an url inside a mail ?? thank you
<_4strO> JuJuBee: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_4strO> to have KDE
<JuJuBee> OK...  What if that is already installed?
<gagfish> -o-;
<JuJuBee> should I completely remove then install?
<Jucato> faidillinger: System Settings -> Default Applications -> Web Browser
<_4strO> JuJuBee: nop
<faidillinger> OK thanks
<faidillinger> thanks Jucato
<JuJuBee> _4strO : what then?
<_4strO> dont know atm
<_4strO> Jucato: ? any idea ?
<Jucato> _4strO: hm? um... nope...
<_4strO> :p
<JuJuBee> Got an error... "The process for the system protocol unexpectedly failed".
<zhangkai> My reslove.conf is always  overriden by dhcpclient.How to prevent it ?
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> i would like to ask a question
<ubuntu> i am going to install kubuntu on my laptop
<_4strO> ubuntu: great idea :)
<ubuntu> i have fasttrack controller of RAID 0 and 1 and i wonder if thats possible to install kubuntu on my two drive raid0 set up?
<_4strO> ha, i dont know about that ...
<gagfish> -_-v
<gagfish> why i was ignored -o-;
<ubuntu> i set the array and it starts as 2 disk raid 0  but when i try to install it it coverts to 1 drive stripe and the other seems missing even though its there
<faidillinger> i just love linux..... i got rid of windows and im so happy about it.....
<gagfish> ...
<Mena> Hi
<Mena> So grub dont recongnize the new vista boot loader ,right ?
<banjooie> Hey, if java's asking for libgtkpeer.so, which package do I download?
<banjooie> THere doesn't seem to be a libgtkpeer package, so
<Mena> banjooie, do this apt-cache search libgtkpeer
<Mena> in terminal
<banjooie> uh, didn't see a thing
<Mena> banjooie, hmm ok i cant help much bec i dont know  libgtkpeer
<Mena> Thanks..Bye
<defcon_> how do I add/remove programs in kubuntu menu
<defcon_> like terminal apps etc
<bahr> is it really true that adept_updater does not work behind a proxy due to a bug??
<gagfish> .
<K_user> defcon : k->system->adept
<defcon_> no
<defcon_> i want to add stuff to the menu
<defcon_> like nmap
<defcon_> etc
<banjooie> argh, wtf
<banjooie> anyone know tinyfugue particularly well?
<K_user> type in nmap at search
<_4strO> defcon_: kmenuedit
<defcon_> where is that located, i know I can type it in commandline
<Jucato> defcon_: right-click on the K Menu icon
<Jucato> Menu Editor
<defcon_> word
<defcon_> thnx
<JuJuBee> OK, I just finished installing kubuntu-desktop and still cannot log into kde.  Taking verrrrryyyyy long time... no desktop yet.
<_4strO> :/
<_4strO> i have to go sorry
<JuJuBee> K
<_4strO> perhaps the problem is about gdm
<JuJuBee> I set to kdm during intall of kubuntu-desktop
<_4strO> ha ok
<JuJuBee> Was gdm prior
<JuJuBee> Ha as in Ha Ha Ha Ha... :) or as in Eureeka, I got it?
<JuJuBee> Error (finally):"The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly"
<mo0osah> how do you see a list of startup programs?
<animimotus> hi
<aro> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<animimotus> I have mount my / with the live CD in /mnt/hdroot
<animimotus> I can't edit the /etc/sudoers with sudo visu
<animimotus> (I edit the live Cd file)
<mugroso> everybody speak spanish??
<aro> !es | mugroso
<ubotu> mugroso: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<animimotus> someone can give me the right command please?
<pag> animimotus, why do you want to edit livecd file?
<animimotus> pag: I want edit the /etc/sudoers on the hd :)
<pag> animimotus, first mount the / of your HD somewhere, then chroot on it, then edit
<_4strO> sudo nano /mnt/hdroot/etc/sudoers
<Wu> Hello, everyone :)
<dj_> hey
<dj_> can anyone help me fix my resolution?
<DJServers> hey all
<DJServers> i am installing kubuntu right now on my pc
<DJServers> look good
<DJServers> hello is there someone=
<Wu> I install the xorg-driver-fglrx on my Raden 9200, however, it seems not work. The system can't find the modules.....
<DJServers> o
<DJServers> dont now what your talking about P
<socrano> where do i find a good kubuntu alternate cd image?
<DJServers> dont now
<DJServers> i have buyt the cd
<DJServers> that is much better
<DJServers> the most ISO dont work i dont now why
<Jucato> !download | socrano
<ubotu> socrano: Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<DJServers> what is socrano=
<tumlerlol12> can anyone help me fix my resolution?
<DJServers> ?
<DJServers> not me
<tumlerlol12> its one of those i810
<galathalion> i need some help with charset
<socrano> Jucato: i downloaded kubuntu alternate cd from five different locations and i got different md5sums
<DJServers> this is my first time jusing linux
<tumlerlol12> followed tips on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto... but none of them work
<socrano> Jucato: my friends experienced the same issue
<socrano> Jucato: are we the only ones that know that the kubuntu alternate images are broken?
<Jucato> socrano: did you download the .md5 file from the same mirror where you got the ISO and compared it with that?
<tumlerlol12> im stuck on 640 x 480
<Jucato> um.. so far you're the only one who has complained
<tumlerlol12> please any1 help
<Jucato> !xconfig | tumlerlol12
<ubotu> tumlerlol12: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<tumlerlol12> mmm... tried that
<socrano> Jucato: heh, you very well know that the md5sums must not be different anyway (and yes, they are confirmed to be similar)
<tumlerlol12> :(
<galathalion> !charset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about charset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<socrano> Jucato: a md5sum is not a mirror thing
<galathalion> :<
<DJServers> how to see the commands=
<DJServers> ?
<socrano> Jucato: no mirror ever customizes any copy of any file
<Jucato> DJServers: what commands?
<DJServers> what you typed like !xconfig or are there no more commands
<Jucato> socrano: if you say so. you apparently know better then me so I'll just keep quiet
<Jucato> !bot | DJServers
<ubotu> DJServers: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<K_user> tumlerlol12 : 640 x 480 - no other option?
<VSpike> when a gnome app crashes, I find when I next login to KDE, I get a crash notification on the status tray area and I can then submit an apport bug report automatically... is there any way to do this without having to log out and in again?
<socrano> Jucato: np, thanks for helping
<galathalion> my chars are bad, do i need to configure it in apache or somethng?
<DJServers> what is better? downloading the ISO for kubuntu or buying it ?
<socrano> where do i find a good kubuntu alternate cd image (with the md5sum matching 5c19803a2a34996e68be96a279371b5d)? i downloaded kubuntu alternate cd from five different locations and i got different md5sums!
<tumlerlol12> K_user: no.. before i had also 800 x 600 but i followed a tip on the ubuntu wiki and now there gone
<Jucato> DJServers: depends on your situation. But Kubuntu is shipping the Desktop (Live) CD for free, but it might take some time to reach you
<DJServers> okay just wanted to now for a frend of my i just got it in this morning now installing it while chatting here :P
<tumlerlol12> K_user: it happens everytime when i install kubuntu because i810 is not properly supported or something
<tumlerlol12> but usually by now i somehow fix it :/
<socrano> where do i find a good "kubuntu alternate install cd" .iso (i.e. with the md5sum matching 5c19803a2a34996e68be96a279371b5d)? i downloaded it from five different mirrors and i got different md5sums!
<galathalion> :<
<DJServers> i think the kubuntu desktop looks realy nice you now
<K_user> tumlerlol12 : hmm have u tried login out (reset xserver) then log in
<galathalion> can someone help me pls?
<DJServers> with what=
<galathalion> my characters are screwed..
<pag> DJServers, it does :) But to be completly honest; I don't like the default colours
<DJServers> okay lol
<tumlerlol12> K_user: i have rebooted about 5 times now :(
<tumlerlol12> still nothing
<tumlerlol12> i ran the config before and unchecked all resolutions except 1024 x 768 and it still pops up only 640 x 4..
<DJServers> kubuntu is installing now it is on 83%
<K_user> tumlerlol12 : so at login it's 640 ?
<LjL> socrano: what about http://releases.ubuntu.com/ ?
<tumlerlol12> K_user: yeah
<LjL> besides, i doubt it's the mirrors' fault... but anyway
<DJServers> can linux run games like GTA:SA?
<socrano> LjL: even http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/ (which i considered most official and probably the source server) has a broken copy (it doesn't match any of its own advertized md5sums)!
<LjL> socrano: are you use it's broken rather than your download being broken? does the size match? what did you use for downloading?
<galathalion> anyone?
<socrano> LjL: rsync.
<AFaith> hello people :)
<BluesKaj> galathalion, just ask your question, if someone can help , he/she will.
<AFaith> have a question in mind for ages
<DJServers> what games can be run on kubuntu? someone nows?
<AFaith> whats the most useful backup software for linux ?
<AFaith> i want to backup my server and i don't know what to use
<LjL> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<DJServers> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<AFaith> i've tried Acronis True Image (the sollution i've used for windows)
<gagfish> how come
<AFaith> but ... nothing
<gagfish> i ask for help before, but got no reply
<AFaith> thank LjL, but i'm wondering what do you all use
<gagfish> then decide attack problem without any knowhow
<galathalion> since i started apache my chars are screwed and i cant fix it.. anyone help me pls?
<LjL> i cross my fingers, close my eyes and pretend HDs never fail
<gagfish> and end up fix problem with no linux knowledge
<BluesKaj> galathalion, do you mean fonts ?
<pag> gagfish, congratulations :)
<DJServers> ll
<gagfish> D:
<gagfish> now i get reply T_T
<galathalion> BluesKaj: encoding
<AFaith> hello BluesKaj, remember me :)) ?
<LjL> socrano: my connection is being a bit too slow to check right now... what about using torrent anyway? if any part gets downloaded corrupted, a torrent should find out and reget it before it finished
<gagfish> night night pag, thanks for answer in end
<BluesKaj> Hi AFaith , yes of course , how are you ?
<DJServers> o my kubuntu is on 86%
<AFaith> fine thanks .. i'm asking a little help with my dapper kubuntu :P i wanna back it up :P and try the mighty feisty
<socrano> LjL: right, i will try that too
<BluesKaj> galathalion, enciding what ?
<DJServers> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<galathalion> BluesKaj: my letters are not functioning in irssi!
<DJServers> lol
<DJServers> wrong keybord config?
<epimeth> and good afternoon my good people
<DJServers> hi
<epimeth> really quick... how do I write to /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness ? echo 'level' | tee brightness or something, right?
<AFaith> hello epimeth!
<BluesKaj> AFaith, the "Keep Backup System"  is an option in the kde pkg i believe
<DJServers> woow my kubuntu install is now at 90% i am so exsided :P
<epimeth> yea... got it :-)
<epimeth> it was sudo tee brightness :-)
<epimeth> ahoy AFaith!
<epimeth> excited, DJServers ;-)
<AFaith> BluesKaj: i don't really trust GUI sollutions, because i can't use them when i'm remote controlling my server via SSH
<AFaith> and if xserver fails...
<hs> hi, I run a server but kubunto need to create a folder in /var/run/ and then i created, but when i reboot the folder is gone, what I can do to avoid the delet of that folder by linux?
<DJServers> yeah srry i am form holland dont speak english to good :P
<BluesKaj> aha, AFaith ...that's kinda beyond my scope then, :(
<manfred> hiya room..anyone in for some help with wlan?
<epimeth> DJServers: its okay, we'll help you anyway.  unless you're from Rotterdam... we don't like people from rotterdam
<AFaith> i think i might use "dd" util to back-it-up
<DJServers> lol no i am from a very litte vilage (or something ;P)
<BluesKaj> no discrimination here ... just some humour there,DJServers :)
<DJServers> epimeth wat is so bad about people from rotterdam?
<pag> DJServers, if you're intrested: there's also #ubuntu-nl (and probably #kubuntu-nl too)
<DJServers> o okay
<DJServers> i have a look sometime
<phal_> *fixres
<epimeth> in that case, no worries :-)... and it's village
<phal_> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<epimeth> oh, nothing... it was just a joke
<epimeth> :-p
<manfred> !wlanconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlanconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manfred> :P
<manfred> damn..lol
<epimeth> manfred: whats the problem?
<AFaith> !wireless
<epimeth> and it's:
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<epimeth> !wireless
<DJServers> but what dus it mean when i look to a program on the taskbeam there stand on desktop 1 or 2 what does it means?
<epimeth> arg... beat me to it!
<AFaith> epimeth: i'm faster :))
<manfred> ok..ill check that url first before i ask some stupid question
<epimeth> no, I just asked him whats the problem before telling him to RTFM... meanie!
<epimeth> manfred: there are no stupid questions, only stupid people
<phal_> does anyone know how to get CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE working? it won't restart X-Server
<epimeth> phal_: try del instead of backspace
<manfred> epimeth: i cant get my wlan to work automatically from start. i always have to start wlanassistant and click on my wlan to make it work
<DJServers> install is on 94% :P
<epimeth> manfred: edgy?
<phal_> epimeth: it shows log out, shutdown, restart vs. screen
<manfred> epimeth: dapper
<pag> DJServers, in linux, there's multiple virtual desktops. So you can put irc-programm on one, music app on another and so on... You'll probably start to love them at some point ;)
<epimeth> phal_: sorry buddy... I really don't know
<phal_> ok thank you
<DJServers> okay nice and with 2 screen can i put desktop 1 on screen 1 en desktop 2 on screen 2 or not?
<epimeth> manfred: I had the same problem in dapper... dunno what to tell you.  on my desktop the *wired* connection doesn't connect till I dhclient or click on the "wired connection" in KNetworkManager... and that's in feisty!
<phal_> and also how can i set the keyboard layout used in KDM? like Q and F etc.
<manfred> i tried feisty before and had the same problem..but im installing that laptop for my dad and he wont ever manage to click anything besides the firefox icon :)
<epimeth> phal_: but its probably a setting *somewhere*... google "ctrl alt del linux xorg" or something like that
<phal_> ok i am searching for it
<epimeth> manfred: what, no Kontact?  my grandmother knows both!
<phal_>  and also how can i set the keyboard layout used in KDM? like Q and F etc.
<epimeth> :-)
<pag> DJServers, probably yes... I'm not sure though; I am using only one monitor
<manfred> lol
<DJServers> okay yeah just asking because i am thinking to juse 2
<manfred> no..unfortunately not :) and i really dont wanna install windows 2000 again cause he crashes it within 2 weeks..
<animimotus> back
<epimeth> phal_: I wish I knew... my keyboard isn't properly set up... you might want to look into KeyTouch
<DJServers> !keybord
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keybord - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJServers> lawl
<phal_> ok ty
<epimeth> DJServers: j is never "yuh" in english :-)  it's just "use"
<BluesKaj> manfred, you should have alittle more faith in your dad ...I'm running edgy and I'm 63  :)\
<animimotus> my parents how can't connect to their pc have in cat /var/log/auth.log "failed login on ttyl FOR machine authentification failure"
<DJServers> only 6% and my kubuntu is installed!
<animimotus> what can I do please?
<manfred> blueskaj: and ur on IRC...my dad knows how to surf to porn pages, thats all...lol
<DJServers> whahaha lol
<animimotus> grep admin /etc/group <----- is OK
<BluesKaj> he can learn , manfred :)
<epimeth> BluesKaj: I didn't know you were a geezer!  congrats on the soon to be pension!
<BluesKaj> soon to be? ...I've been on pension for 8yrs :)
<epimeth> whoa... what country you from?
<manfred> ok...well ill keep on trying...thx for the help epimeth :)
<manfred> u guys have fun
<animimotus>  /etc/sudoers is OK with these two lines : root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<animimotus> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<BluesKaj> Canada...company pension at 55 and govt pension at 60 (optional)
<animimotus> must I add them to the sudoers to, explictilely?
<epimeth> animimotus: sudoers have nothing to do with logging in
<DJServers> is it posible to run GTA San Andreas on kubuntu=?
<animimotus> epimeth: ok, so where must we search?
<animimotus> (I don't have the pc on eyes, I speak on phone)
<epimeth> animimotus: how are they trying to log in?
<DJServers> 4% left
<epimeth> DJServers: probably with cedega... I really don't know tho
<animimotus> epimeth: after a distri-update they can't log no more on their computer
<DJServers> hey i am running kubuntu on a pc whit a pentium 2  lol
<DJServers> but it is realy fast
<epimeth> animimotus: hrm... just them or anyone?
<phal_> these fonts used in kubuntu are too smooth doesn't it annoy anyone?
<animimotus> epimeth: they have a tty prompt which ask a login and a password
<DJServers> 99%
<epimeth> DJServers: I'm running it on a 300 megahertz... but no X :-)
<epimeth> animimotus: nobody at all can log in?
<animimotus> epimeth: they are alone on the computer, no more account
<epimeth> animimotus: or just them?
<DJServers> but i go now
<DJServers> see ya all later!
<BluesKaj> epimeth, irssi?
<epimeth> DJServers: enjoy!
<DJServers> bye
<DJServers> yeah thx
<DJServers> bye all
<epimeth> BluesKaj: irssi?
<epimeth> animimotus: repair mode works, tho, yes?
<BluesKaj> yeah , terminal irc client
<animimotus> epimeth: rescue mode ?
<epimeth> BluesKaj: oh, no... thats at home... this baby is a dual core Centrino :-)
<BluesKaj> runs from TTY prompt
<animimotus> epimeth: I don't know, first I have test with the liveCD
<BluesKaj> oh ok epimeth :)
<phal_> these fonts used in kubuntu are too smooth doesn't it annoy anyone? my eyes ache after a while
<Fahuadai> can anyone help me with ssh?
<epimeth> BluesKaj: so what country are you from?  55 is kinda young for pension :-)
<BluesKaj> phal, check out system settings / appearances / fonts
<epimeth> animimotus: so you're using the livecd right now?
<BluesKaj> Canada...company pension at 55 and govt pension at 60 (optional)
<epimeth> BluesKaj: good stuff... maybe I should move to canadia...
<epimeth> animimotus: what is the output of $cat /etc/passwd
<epimeth> ?
<Fahuadai> i'm successfully logged into my desktop from my laptop. (ssh -X 192.168....) and i've openned a new file with sudo kate. However when it comes with an error:  "Can not connect to klauncher
<epimeth> brb people... this means you, animimotus! :-)
<mahdi_> is there a program for converting a source package into a deb?
<BluesKaj> are you in Israel , epimeth ?
<animimotus> epimeth: a grep on the result perhaps ?
<Fahuadai> mahdi: i think it's called alien
<Fahuadai> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<DJServers> yo i am back
<Fahuadai> hmmm maybe not...
<DJServers> kubuntu i sucsesfuly installed
<jermain> >< i need help
<BluesKaj> cool, DJServers
<jermain> :)
<jermain> my desktop is set to 800x600
<jermain> on a 17" screen
<DJServers> now lets find out what this bay can do :P lol
<jermain> butno larger resolution is available
<DJServers> brb
<Fahuadai> jermain got right drivers installed?
<jermain> well it was fine for for ages
<mahdi_> jermain: if you reconfigure your xserver-xorg you can select more available resolutions. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jermain> it all went perfect since the 1st installation
<BluesKaj> jermain, system settings/monitor & display/admin mode/ ...set the resolution slider to what you'd like , click apply
<jermain> cool thanks
<jermain> BluesKaj, it doesnt go higher than 800x600
<Fahuadai> anyone help with my ssh klauncher problem?  looking up on the terminal it compains X11 conenction rejected because of bad authentication
<mahdi_> have to set it up in xorg before it will register anywhere else
<BluesKaj> jermain, you can choose your monitor model etc as well , then your options will be greater
<banjooie> hm
<pag> Fahuadai, I think you should connect with ssh -x  to be able to use graphical apps
<banjooie> Anyone know anything about tinyfugue?
<BluesKaj> you must be in admin mode , jermain
<banjooie> specifically, why pressing page up is not using the macro I set
<banjooie> And instead giving me [[5~?
<jermain> -.-
<jermain> how do i find out what video card i have?
<Fahuadai> ssh -X 192.168...
<jermain> BluesKaj, i was in admin mode when i did it
<Fahuadai> the lowercase x doesn't work: "Failed to connect to X"
<epimeth> BluesKaj: yes, israel
<epimeth> animimotus: just pastebin the whole thing...
<jermain> BluesKaj, only gave 800x600 or 600x480
<epimeth> !pastebin | BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<AFaith> i have a question about this wiki article
<AFaith> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<AFaith> if i do all the things mentioned there
<AFaith> it will also backup the grubconfig ?
<AFaith> so if feisty fails to do what i want
<AFaith> and i wanna use again dapper
<AFaith> when i will restore the backup
<AFaith> i won't have the a nasty surprize with grub and make my system unbootable ?
<BluesKaj> jermaim , have you tried to configure your monitor make and model and your graphics card as well ?
<BluesKaj> err jermain
<AFaith> BluesKaj: any ideas ?
<jermain> @blueskaj: trying to, but i cant get in admin mode, even though i claosed konsole ><
<epimeth> AFaith: grub is written to the mbr, so it won't be backed up... I'm sure you can read somewhere about grub and how to set it up so it will work.  what I believe it might do is load data from /boot in which case, yes... everything will be backed up :-)
<beata> I'm trying to figure out how to change the size of my small icons and my system tray icons; there's no settings panel for either.
<epimeth> animimotus: you still with me?
<dcorbin_work> Any idea what package would contain dos2unix and unix2dos?
<phal_> !xrestart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrestart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<animimotus> epimeth: they can't paste me it
<jermain> damnit im gonna restart and see if i can get in adminmode again..
<banjooie> !tinyfugue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tinyfugue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AFaith> epimeth: let me see if i've understood what you've just told me
<epimeth> animimotus: why can't they paste it to pastebin and tell you what the address is?
<animimotus> epimeth: I don't understand why, the other group are important?
<AFaith> your saying me that i have to copy the grub installation from mbr into /boot and then backup my /dev/hda1 (mounted as /) ?
<epimeth> animimotus: the group doesn't matter at all... its the users that I'm wondering about.
<AFaith> phal_: do you want to restart the xserver ?
<pag> dcorbin_work, looks like it's in tofrodos  I'm not sure though
<BluesKaj> jermain, you may have a broken pkg preventing you from restting X , in the terminal type : sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<epimeth> AFaith: no, I'm saying I'm not sure how grub works.  I *think* that it is loaded to the mbr, but takes its settings from /boot ... if this is true then you should be fine
<dcorbin_work> pag: thanks.  I'll give it a try.
<AFaith> ok epimeth, big thanks, i will google up more ...
<phal_> yes Afaith
<epimeth> AFaith: do a google search for "grub kubuntu settings"and see where it takes you :-)
<AFaith> and about *dd* have you got any experience with it ?
<phal_> im trying set a shortcut for the command "/etc/init.d/xdm restart"
<epimeth> BluesKaj: you thinking of moving to the holy land?
<AFaith> phal_: press ctrl+alt+backspace and it will restart ;))
<phal_> that's the problem, it won't work :)
<AFaith> :-? hmm
<AFaith> why ?
<phal_> i dont know
<AFaith> you wanna remote restart it ? or restart it through a console login ?
<euzxx> http://magegame.ru/?rf=53617264656c6b61
<BluesKaj> epimeth, no ... i like it here , in the so called 'wilds of northern Ontario '
<euzxx> http://magegame.ru/?rf=53617264656c6b61
<phal_> i just want to restart it to get settings etc. applied
<AFaith> or are you telling me that ctrl + alt + backspace it simply doesn't work for you ?
<phal_> yes i does nothing
<phal_> it*
<AFaith> hmm, curios
<jermain> @blueskaj its fine now
<epimeth> phal_: and manually restarting X doesn't work, either?
<AFaith> what desktop environment are you using ?
<jermain> i guess something happened when i went out of hibernate o.O
<phal_> epimeth: restarting from the KDM menu works
<AFaith> phal_: another sollution is killing the procces
<AFaith> pgrep xserver
<BluesKaj> oh god, hibernate ...dangerous practice IMO
<phal_> AFaith: it's KDE installed on ubuntu
<AFaith> and then kill (the pgrep output)
<phal_> /etc/init.d/xdm restart ?
<ubuntu> hello
<epimeth> phal_: so do it that way... I don't like ctrl alt backspace....
<AFaith> phal_: it ctrl + alt + delete it really should work ;)
<ubuntu> i have two 60gb hd on my laptop that i want to install kubuntu
<jermain> @blueskaj: i noticed -.-
<ubuntu> what could be the best partitioning scheme for me?
<ubuntu> what is the difference between ext 2 and ext3?
<jermain> whats the dif. between suspend and hibernate btw?
<phal_> AFaith: it brings up the logout, shutdown screen
<AFaith> ubuntu: how many RAM do you have installed in your computer ?
<epimeth> BluesKaj: I'm with you on the hibernate thing... in fact, its quicker for me to restart than hibernate and unhibernate :-)
<ubuntu> what is the difference between primary and logical partitions?
<ubuntu> i have 2gigs ddr400 ram
<phal_> also i have noticed that i don't have the xdm package installed in synaptic?
<AFaith> phal_: maybe your shortcuts are messed up
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu: ext3 keeps a jorunal of file changes, so it's much more robust. Go for ext3 unless you have very little RAM or disk space.
<epimeth> ubuntu: you can have only 4 primary partitions
<epimeth> whatever happened to ReiserFS?
<phal_> i installed the kde and kde-guidance packages on a ubuntu 7.04 setup, could it cause these problems?
<BluesKaj> well jermain, epimeth my experience with hibernate is not a good one ...if your power goes down for some reason , you could be out of luck trying to boot back in or worst caselose all your data
<ubuntu> when i try to partition my drives it gives me option for primary and logical what is the difference between them apart from primary can have 4
<wolferine> morning
<ubuntu> ok its going to be ext3
<epimeth> BluesKaj: didn't think about that... so true.  but like I said, I prefer shutting down anyway... hibernation takes too long
<epimeth> wolferine: afternoon
<ubuntu> can i mix primary and logical partion on one drive?
<AFaith> ubuntu: in that case you should do a main root / partition, lets say about 10-15 GB and another one, mounted as /home for your needs (50-45GB). the other HDD should be mounted as  /home/<your_user_name>/secound_hdd and have as many partitions as you like
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu: there's no difference, really. It's just a historical thing. You can mix them just fine.
<wolferine> ubuntu one question at a time :)
<wolferine> hehe
<ubuntu> are these partitions going to be primary or logical?
<ubuntu> :)
<phal_> should i ask for help in #kubuntu or #ubuntu?
<AFaith> ubuntu: try to read the articles on the wikipedia about ext2 ; ext3 ; primary partitions ; logical partitions
<AFaith> ubuntu: in linux it really doesn't matter if you're using a primary or logical partition
<ubuntu> ok now another question
<AFaith> phal_: i belive your problem is that your keyboard shortcuts are messed up
<epimeth> animimotus: you still here?
<buz> uhm did php4 somehow get removed from feisty?
<ubuntu> i have hardware raid on my laptop is it possible that i install kubuntu on to hardware raid 0?
<AFaith> ubuntu: don't ask to ask a question, just ask it :)
<AFaith> !raid | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<epimeth> AFaith: you know, I never get tired of telling people that :-)
<AFaith> lol :))
<phal_> i have been hitting space instead of backspace for two days :S it's working now thanks :D
<BluesKaj> too many ubuntus in here :)
<AFaith> though, anyone can really provide me some tellings about their experience with *dd* utility ?
<phal_> i dont know how i done it lol
<beata> Oh okay. I edited my config/kdeglobals and changed the size of the 'small icon' there and it changed the size of Konqueror's icons anyway.
<AFaith> no one :( ? is this a really *dd* such a rare utility ? haven't you ever used it ?
<beata> Still haven't gotten the system tray icons to resize.
<BluesKaj> AFaith, heh, never heard of it
<epimeth> AFaith: nope... never... in fact, reading the manpage doesn't help me to understand wtf it does
<Jucato> beata: the system tray icon size is fixed. there's no setting to change that
<beata> Arrgh.
<AFaith> :))) lol :))))
<beata> Jucato: those icons are flyspeck-size on my laptop.
<Jucato> :/
<BluesKaj> beata, unless you increase your scrn res, then the icons will appear smaller
<beata> I can't change my screen res.
<BluesKaj> or larger if you decrease
<animimotus> epimeth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20974/
<AFaith> BluesKaj & epimeth : read more here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem#head-535f2fd341e44e59596908dd6e7bc7666f0aecc1
<beata> Laptop.
<animimotus> epimeth: a hard fight with my parents, a pastebin is so "amazing" :op
<epimeth> heh
<BluesKaj> AFaith, thx for the tip, I'll look further , but i have some errands to run ...BBL
<AFaith> ok BluesKaj
<beata> Oh there were two apps that *tried* to change their system tray icon sizes: knetworkmanager and kpowersave.
<epimeth> animimotus: and they are trying to log in using "parents", yes?
<epimeth> AFaith: cool!  but really, if I back up it'll be dpkgs of what I have installed, any and all conf files in /etc and my /home
<epimeth> AFaith: there really isn't any need to back up /var/log and the like...
<pgquiles__> Riddell: ping
<epimeth> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<AFaith> epimeth: i know, that are a lot of directories that i should not backup, but, thats not the point
<AFaith> i'm asking for telling me any experience with this (if it really works)
<animimotus> epimeth: yes
<AFaith> or review it:)
<epimeth> AFaith: ahh... well, no :-)
<UFFFFFF> !help.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AFaith> thanks anyway
<UFFFFFF> !kubuntu.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<animimotus> epimeth: login: parents pawword: ******* like always
<animimotus> * password
<AFaith> epimeth: do you want to work with me on a tutorial about backing up your  linuxbox ?
<animimotus> in tty
<AFaith> especially about folders you don't have to include in your backup ?
<epimeth> AFaith: I *really* don't have time... but you should post your experience
<MedioLobo> **** Hello... :D is there any easy way to update kubuntu dapper to fawn with a manager like install-manage for gnome?
<mo0osah> I just installed beryl, how do i put it in startup under kde
<mahdi_> mo0osah: are your sessions set to remember your last login, or is it a manual save?
<epimeth> animimotus: and what is the output of $sudo cat /etc/shadow | grep 'parents'
<epimeth> ?
<mo0osah> I don't think it remembers last login
<mo0osah> It's a clean install
<AFaith> epimeth: i will provide you a google document url to help me to create it
<AFaith> now i'm going to serve my dinner
<mo0osah> mahdi_ can you tell me how to remember last login
<AFaith> see`ya
<epimeth> adios!
<mahdi_> mo0osah: go to system settings > advanced tab at the top > sessions
<mahdi_> session manager, rather
<mahdi_> then look for the 'on login' box
<mahdi_> should allow you to restore previous, restore manually, or start empty
<mo0osah> mahdi_ It is set to restore previous session... but for some reason it doesnt do it
<bernier> Hi, How can I access a FAT32 drive from kubuntu?
<mahdi_> mo0osah: i've found beryl doesn't like to start up with that for some reason, you could try running the programs you want and manually saving it
<mo0osah> mahdi_ can't i just use the command beryl-manager to start it?
<mo0osah> and put it in startup folder
<mahdi_> mo0osah: go ahead a try it, i've only really used the session manager
<epimeth> animimotus: ???
<BlackBsd> does anyone know how can i change the sensitivity of my usb mouse in xorg.conf?
<BlackBsd> i bearly move the mouse, and it moves the entire length of my desktop
<BlackBsd> but the synaptic touchpad works well
<Dashman> hola
<Dashman> oops
<Dashman> excuse me, is this an english only channel?
<epimeth> Dashman: yes, but there are spanish ones, too
<epimeth> !es | Dashman
<ubotu> Dashman: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Dashman> ok, thank you very much
<epimeth> de nada
<Dashman> looks like spanish people don't like chatting about kubuntu at this hour
<epimeth> Dashman: looks like your english is good enough to ask here :-)
<Dashman> yeah, I thought so...
<Dashman> can anyone help me with a conceptronic c54ri?
<Dashman> or ru, or rg, not really sure
<epimeth> I have no idea what that is... sorry...
<Dashman> it's a wireless nic
<Dashman> I've read about people having problems with the c54rc
<Dashman> and found some tutorials
<Dashman> but nothing about c54ri
<epimeth> have you tried using ndiswrapper?
<Dashman> sorry, I'm kinda newbie with linux, what's ndiswrapper?
<Dashman> does it need internet connection to work?
<epimeth> well, you need to get the package
<epimeth> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<epimeth> read the article, it should help you out
<Dashman> ubuntu help will work with kubuntu as well?
<animimotus> epimeth:
<animimotus> $ sudo cat /etc/shadow | grep 'parents'
<animimotus> parents:$1$5T2CmsW3$QHNVlqpRtnkz5r7WcSW3MY.:13502:0:99999:7:::
<epimeth> for the most part, yes
<animimotus> epimeth: hard by phone (for them...) :\
<Dashman> I'll take a look
<Dashman> thanks
<epimeth> animimotus: and what are the last few entries in /var/log/auth.log ?
<epimeth> animimotus: meanwhile I'm searching for how exactly the passwords are encrypted so that we can check if they are using the correct password :-)
<animimotus> epimeth: I had modify it ^^
<epimeth> animimotus: sorry?  modify what?
<MedioLobo> alguien usa tele2 para navegar? no me soluciona las DNS porque la ip es 192.168.0.1:8063 (tipo de ip no valida para una dns)
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Tekhne> i'm trying to compile something under the new feisty release, and i'm getting this error from the linker: "/usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory" -- anyone know the fix?
<MedioLobo> Ups, sorry! Now I type in english Does anyone has Tele2 services to surf? the DNS dosn't works because the ip I should give is 192.168.0.1:8063 and that's not a valid IP for the config
<MedioLobo> pgquiles: Lo siento, como no estoy registrado no te puedo contestar por privado. :S
<AFaith> is there anyone interested in writing a tutorial about backing up your linux distribution in colaboration with me ?
<maxtor> oO
<phal_> >>>i was supposed to install kubuntu-desktop but i installed kde and kde-guidance packages on ubuntu, should i now install kubuntu-desktop?
<Tekhne> hmm, looks like 7.04 doesn't install the libc6-dev package
<lbawinowns> Hallo! I'm a ubuntu user, but Ive seriously thought of switching to the blue! What are the consequences and avantages? Is there any free of charge shipment liek with ubuntu? Is the there any newer version than 6.06 for kubuntu?
<Alpha_Cluster> lbawinowns: its free like ubuntu and there is a 7.04 version
<Alpha_Cluster> the major difference is that is uses the KDE desktop environment instead of the Gnome Desktop environment
<lbawinowns> Alpha_Cluster , does it also get shipped?
<Jucato> lbawinowns: Ubuntu and Kubuntu have the same offers (shipit) and same releases/versions
<Alpha_Cluster> yes
<Alpha_Cluster> but i dont think you can ship later then 6.06 for eather
<Fahuadai> kubuntu = ubuntu except uses kde instead of gnome as default
<lbawinowns> Awesome :), Can you order both at the same time?, I thought my Dapper drake Ubuntun is outdated
<lbawinowns> Alpha: oh ok,
<Fahuadai> you can download them.
<Fahuadai> !download
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<Fahuadai> i got 1MBps from the torrent
<Alpha_Cluster> lol i get that from the us servers
<Alpha_Cluster> but then im on a .edu
<Fahuadai> you can get them shipped, by the main reason i prefer to download is the time.
<Fahuadai> download took less than 20mins. install 10. was playing in 30 mins, whereas shipping might take days...
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah deffinity faster
<BluesKaj> yeah, even with a regular hispeed (so called) ISP , I manged to be up and running in Edgy last Oct in less than 3hrs
<BluesKaj> feisty doesn't work very well for my ATI hardware ...was ignorant of ATI 's poor linux support when i bought this pc 18mos ago
<AFaith> i've asked you something! doest anyone of you wanna help me with a tutorial ?
<khornel> Hi :)
* BluesKaj hides from AFaith :)
<AFaith> BluesKaj: what ?
<lbawinowns> AFaith, I would love to help you, to bad I've never used Kubuntu :(, and the word kernel scares me
<BluesKaj> that page you found AFaith, seems like a tutorial to me
<AFaith> lbawinowns: i just want to write a tutorial about what folders to exclude from your backup
<AFaith> BluesKaj: i know, they will be the base of that tutorial :)
<Alpha_Cluster> BluesKaj: about ATI support did you hear AMD is guna open their drivers?
<AFaith> Alpha_Cluster: for real o.0 ? can you provide us a link ?
<BluesKaj> Alpha_Cluster, yes , I heard rumours , but I haven't seen anything official about it.
<Alpha_Cluster> no it was announced at i think the Red Hat confrence
<eminem> zxczxczxcxzc
<AFaith> is there a link on the internet where we can read about ATI open drivers ?
<Alpha_Cluster> http://enterpriselinuxlog.blogs.techtarget.com/2007/05/09/amd-will-deliver-open-graphics-drivers/
<epimeth> lbawinowns: kernel! kernel! kernel!
<BluesKaj> redhat? oooh , that sounds proprietary to me
<epimeth> bwahahaha
<AFaith> good enogh for me Alpha_Cluster!
<AFaith> thanks
<Alpha_Cluster> BluesKaj: so the new GPLed Liberation fonts are proprietary?
<epimeth> BluesKaj: wb ^.^
* lbawinowns runs to vista after hearing kernel
<Alpha_Cluster> eww
<Alpha_Cluster> he ran to THAT
<epimeth> lbawinowns: you know, vista has a kernel, too....
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah a really bad one
<lbawinowns> I actually install vista now, it's back of me now
<epimeth> c:/windows/system32/kernel32.dll
<lbawinowns> Yea, the install totally screwed up a couple of times so far, I agree it sucks and I can't believe my family wants that :p
<epimeth> you can recompile it if you want...
<Alpha_Cluster> lbawinowns: install ubuntu and call it vista
<Alpha_Cluster> see if they notice
<BluesKaj> ok, I resd the article , if it's true then I'll put off buying an nVidia card for a bit ...hope they write some drivers for their tv tuner/capture cards too
<BluesKaj> err read
<banjooie> Alright.
<Alpha_Cluster> BluesKaj: im just guna go the safest route and make sure my next comp has an integrated intel carcd
<banjooie> My sound is not working. Amarok will play mp3s, I have that in.
<banjooie> When I play them, the little whatchamacallit goes up and down, the visualizations work.
<banjooie> The headphones work.
<BluesKaj> Alpha_Cluster, intel has probs as well, be careful :)
<banjooie> I'm pretty sure they're in the right part of the back of the computer
<banjooie> The volume is maxed on everything.
<banjooie> What do I check now?
<firecrotch> banjooie: Pretty sure?
<banjooie> Like, there are two possibilities.
<banjooie> And I checked both.
<Fahuadai> speakers on and up loud enough?
<banjooie> as loud as is physically possible
<eminem> why can't i send files properly in msn?????????
<firecrotch> banjooie: Try the speakers on another computer/stereo
<banjooie> I have.
<Alpha_Cluster> BluesKaj: ive installed on people with intel cards much easier
<banjooie> Mp3 player ftw
<eminem> in kopete
<eminem> need to do port forwarding?
<eminem> yoh how do i send files faster in kopete? need to port forward which port? anyone?
<firecrotch> banjooie: That's quite.... odd
<BluesKaj> banjooie, turn the volume down on the mixer and go into the terminal and type alsamixer , the use the arrow keys and the letter 'm" to unmute the inputs and outputs
<banjooie> okay, I'll try that
<banjooie> so anything that reads 'mm' should read 'oo' right
<Fahuadai> yes
<BluesKaj> why for the life of me would ubuntu see fit to to have allt he inputs and outputs in alsa muted as default is beyond me
<frojnd> I have problem with usb. I put it out but in konqueror is still icon USB disk. I put usb back and pop up window asked me if I wanna to open it in a new window. I said yes. But when I tryed to copy contend of USB disk I wasn't able to. It says: filename for clipboard conetent. Please help
<BluesKaj> banjooie, as a rule yes
<banjooie> Okay.
<banjooie> I have done this, there is still no sound.
<eminem> yoh how do i send files faster in kopete? need to port forward which port? anyone?
<Fahuadai> erminem: you shouldn'thave to do port forwarding normally. it might depend on your router though
<linenoise> eminem is a sucka mc
<linenoise> just sayin
<gdiebel> Alpha_Cluster: "GPLed Liberation fonts are proprietary" seems you don't understand the GPL
<banjooie> Any....unobvious packages I should have installed?
<Alpha_Cluster> gdiebel: no i was talking about the comment about everything red hat does being proprietary
<Fahuadai> banjooie: you using motherboard on board sound or a sound card?
<banjooie> Sound card.
<Fahuadai> you may need the drivers.
<BluesKaj> Fahuadai, his headphones work
<Fahuadai> try searching forums/apt for the manufacturer's name
<Fahuadai> they do?
<Fahuadai> if your headphones work, but not the speakers, that'd suggest the speakers are FUBAR.
<banjooie> ...
<banjooie> fuck
<banjooie> er
<banjooie> sorry
<Alpha_Cluster> ...
<banjooie> stupidest thing /ever/
<banjooie> AGAIN
<Alpha_Cluster> ?
<banjooie> incidentally, tell people to check the analog/digital switch in kmixer
<BluesKaj> banjooie, try hooking up your speaker sytem to the headphone output
<banjooie> That's what it was.
<banjooie> The analog/digital switch. I turned it off, and wham, sound.
<Fahuadai> hehehe. glad it's fixed.
<BluesKaj> right, you found it
<venik> can anyone help with Kile?
<venik> it seems unable to find Latex packages that are installed
<BluesKaj> thay also turns on your digital pcm spdif output if you have one , then you can run a coax to the digital input of a home theater receiver
<banjooie> ....I see
<BluesKaj> my pc dvdrom has much better sound playing cds than my elcheapo dvdplayer in the tv room :)
<venik> How do I tell Konversation NOT to notify me of people joining and leaving the channel?
<banjooie> ....
<BluesKaj> banjooie, rather than buy an expensive dvdp , I use the pc :)
<banjooie> well, this is awkward. Amarok has decided on one particular random picture for all of my covers
<banjooie> ...this is not a picture I want on all of my covers.
<BluesKaj> or cd player , rather
<epimeth> venik: Settings->Configure Notifications
<venik> That is what I tried first, but I see nothing about that
<venik> it is mostly to notify me of other events, not joins
<BluesKaj> venik, settings/configure Konverstion/tabs/notifications
<venik> The relevant notifications are OFF, but they still clutter my channel window
<BluesKaj> you have to restart
<marko> wich antivirus i need for linux
<venik> in fact, most of the stuff in the channel window is notifications about people leaving or joining the channel
<gdiebel> banjooie: I have had that happen as well. sometimes amarok will just find an image file in the directory and use it
<alex> hi
<banjooie> yes but how do I /fix/t his
<banjooie> THIS IS NOT A WORKSAFE IMAGE
<epimeth> lemme see!
<epimeth> lemme see!
<epimeth> link link link!!!!
<banjooie> ....
<epimeth> and I'm at work, too :-)
<banjooie> ........
<epimeth> marko: you don't need an intivirus for linux
<marko> :))
<banjooie> You don't need one, honestly.
<marko> i know
<marko> i just want to see your reaction
<epimeth> maaaan... *my* amarok doesn't load not-worksafe images :-(
<alex> i have a question: i installed ubuntu-desktop to try gnome. now how can i remove it and all his dep?
<epimeth> alex... couldn't you have just tried the livecd? :-)
<epimeth> it should just be ubuntu-desktop
<marko> search on google for 'pure kde'
<alex> thx
<alex> because in 6.10 was enough to give a sudo apt-get autoremove after removing ubuntu-desktop
<marko> first remove ubuntu-desktop
<epimeth> any way I can get jokosher working without any gnome stuff? :-)
<marko> yes
<BluesKaj> alex . you can keep gnome and install kde or kubuntu desktop and run both if you wish
<alex> but this time it didn't worg
<BluesKaj> !desktop
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<marko> and then remove other things that are left of
<BluesKaj> alex, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<banjooie> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<BluesKaj> alex, or sudo apt-get install kde
<banjooie> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<BluesKaj> or both
<alex> ok i found what i needed at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<marko> yes
<marko> but you will delete also firefox and ..
<chx> I am trying to install from an usbstick and I have the install files mounted on /mnt . How can I tell the alternative text installer not to try to load a CD-ROM, there are your files?
<alex> i will reinstall it, now i just want to remove all those gnome programs
<alex> sometimes it try gnome, but them i'm always back to K :P
<ads_> im trying to run a bash script ive written but when i execute it it says unable to execute ./startproxy.sh (my script) :not a directory
<banjooie> ...So tell me about this fluxbox thing
<banjooie> it looks awesome
<chx> I am trying to install from an usbstick and I have the install files mounted on /mnt . How can I tell the alternative text installer not to try to load a CD-ROM, there are your files?
<BluesKaj> banjooie, it's meant for older slower pcs. I used it on suse about 2 yrs ago , on an old 233mhz MMX pcc ..worked ok
<hansi__> hello, does anyone know if it is possible to use /dev/video0 from a remote pc using sshfs?
<alex> thank you all for help:) i'm shutting X off to apply changes
<alex> cya
<banjooie> Well, I suppose I could try Enlightenment again.
<banjooie> I liked that one a lot last time.
<DJServers> hi all
<DJServers> !ircserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shinobi> evening. cell fones via usb?
<DJServers> can somebody help me put up a IRC Server on my linux pc?
<cartoon_nate> Hey guys.. quick question.. do you know if there is qq support on kopete?
<jhutchins_lt> DJServers: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IRC/servers.html
<n8k99> cartoon_nate: i don't see it in the accounts
<chx> OK I am much further, but now it says the file needed for preconfiguration could not be retrieved from kubuntu.seed
<cartoon_nate> yeah, I only know that pidgin has that.. but it's not a kde app
<cartoon_nate> well... it's gtk based.. so not as smoothly integrated into the ui
<mkeller> Hello all, I just installed Kubuntu, and it works great!  Except my soundcard isn't working . . .  I have a SoundBlaster 32 Bit card, which works great in both Debian, Ark Linux, and Windows XP.  What should I do?
<n8k99> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mkeller> Okay, the sound system was enabled.  I'm going to try reading that web page that you recommended...
<banjooie> Wait.
<banjooie> Mkeller.
<banjooie> Go into KMixer.
<mkeller> Yes?
<banjooie> Click 'Switches'.
<mkeller> OK.
<banjooie> Is there an 'audigy analog/digital' switch?
<venik> any Kile- Latex users here?
<banjooie> Click that, then try to play sound.
<marko> how can i disable the poping icons
<marko> when i click them
<void242> I don't know how exactly have I made it but I have wireless connection now
<void242> thank you guys
<DJServers> can someone help me plz
<arkanabar> ok, so kdesu seems broken.  Can I safely use gksu instead?
<DJServers> i have donwloaded IRCD-Hybrid but to install it= i dont now how to install something on linux??
<marko> DJServers dont ask
<DJServers> why not?
<marko> just tell
<DJServers> what you mean
<linenoise> if only the Army had that policy hahaha
<marko> <DJServers> can someone help me plz dont ask can i ask
<marko> only ask >)
<marko> :)
<arkanabar> djservers, most versions of ubuntu have installation tools in the main menu
<banjooie> kdesudesudesudesu?
<mkeller> Well, banjooie, there's a SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack.  It was already on, and turning it off didn't help any.
<linenoise> DJServers: if you are using ubuntu type apt-get install dancer-ircd
<banjooie> yeah, that's the switch I'm talking about--Sometimes that helps. Alright, now try the troubleshooting.
<banjooie> Heck, it's what's screwed me over...every time I reinstall the OS.
<DJServers> linenoise where to typ that
<linenoise> DJServers: seriously?
<marko> in konsole
<linenoise> sorry
<linenoise> :)
<DJServers> i just got ubuntu dont realy now how to use it ;P
<marko> menu>sistem>konsole
<linenoise> yes, in a console.... I think alt-f2 will get you there if you're in a window manager
<mallize> put sudo before it though :)
<arkanabar> aye, sudo apt-get install dancer-ircd
<arkanabar> sudo is what gives the command root authority
<linenoise> I don't know why, I just assumed he was running as root... ;)
<marko> alt+f2 click options and select run in a terminal window , write sudo apt-get install dancer-ircd
<marko> if you dont have sudo pass
<marko> do sudo passwd
<linenoise> if you don't have sudo pass, sudo passwd won't help
<linenoise> sudo requires your password anyway.  if you don't have root pw, you might be f'd
<user__> hello
<epimeth> sudo password is *your* password
<epimeth> the one you chose
<DJServers> when i typed it in console it says can not be found what sould i do now
<DJServers> is dancer.ircd a file or something
<epimeth> DJServers: apt-get is the program that you install/uninstall/update/upgrade things with
<epimeth> do seomthing for me... sudo echo 'test'
<epimeth> what happens?
<DJServers> there just stands test under it
<epimeth> okay
<epimeth> so now do sudo apt-get update
<DJServers> done
<epimeth> sudo apt-get upgrade
<DJServers> done
<DJServers> and what now
<epimeth> did it give you any messages about left back packages?
<epimeth> erm, held back
<_4strO> DJServers: you wanna connect the irc, is that right ?
<DJServers> no i want to install IRCD
<DJServers> hybrid
<_4strO> if oyour are on kubuntu, just do it with konversation ;)
<jthomas_> can anyone tell me why my /etc/resolv.conf file keeps changing to the wrong nameserver?  i think it is related to my VPN attempts, but now the VPN is closed and my /etc/resolv.conf file keeps getting changed anyway
<DJServers> no i mean my own IRc Server installing
<_4strO> ha ok
<marko> jthomas_ install resolvconf
<epimeth> jthomas_: /etc/resolv.conf gets its nameservers from your dhcp server
<DJServers> epimeth what is a good link to donwload IRCD you now?
<LjL> jthomas_: on Edgy, i "solved" that problem by removing the "resolvconf" package. i suppose that might not be the recommended route however.
<DJServers> !ircd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !info ircd
<ubotu> Package ircd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<LjL> !find ircd
<epimeth> DJServers: I don't know anything about irc servers... sorry
<DJServers> okay
<flake> why do some games leave me in a lower resolution when exiting?
<ubotu> Found: dancer-ircd, dancer-ircd-doc, ircd-hybrid, ircd-irc2, ircd-ircu (and 3 others)
<_4strO> apt-cache search ircd
<_4strO> nice one LjL ;)
<_4strO> didn't know !find
<flake> like wolf-et for example
<DJServers> yo now i have typed in console: sudo apt-get install ircd-hybrid and it works
<_4strO> yep :)
<jthomas_> LjL and Marko you give me opposite answers :(
<marko> well
<_4strO> you have just to configure it
<marko> on adsl
<marko> you need
<DJServers> now it says this:  Starting Hybrid 7 IRC Server
<marko> resolvf conf for pppoe
<LjL> jthomas_: well, if you have it installed, uninstall it, if you don't, install it :P
<epimeth> DJServers: well congrats, you have an irc server up and running :-)
<marko> yes
<jthomas_> epimeth: yes it should but i get my IP from 10.10.13.1 and it is changing to 192.168.35.1 which is the DHCP server on my VPN connection from this morning
<DJServers> okay lol but how doe i now what my server adress is or is that just my IP
<epimeth> DJServers: your ip address
<DJServers> okay cool thx all for the help
<DJServers> but i may open poort 6667 or not?
<epimeth> jthomas_: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<_4strO> D
<_4strO> DJServers: you probably have a config file in /etc/
<_4strO> or a hidden file in your home dir
<jthomas_> epimeth: i do that and it works but still changes back to the wrong nameservers
<_Therock> so what is the easy's way to install codec for kubuntu or do i have to do the mplayer thing?
<_4strO> !codec | _Therock
<ubotu> _Therock: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_Therock> nice :)
<_Therock> is there a !commands i can get
<_Therock> everytime i need something ubotu has it :D
<_4strO> yes
<epimeth> jthomas_: hrm... and sudo dhclient ethX ?
<jthomas_> epimeth: same...
<epimeth> jthomas_: tell me about your net architecture
<epimeth> erm, infrastructure
<_Therock> thanks _4strO
<jthomas_> well... i am generally 10.10.13.173 on this network; the gateway and dhcp server are 10.10.13.1 and nameserver is 10.10.10.120; i was trying to get Kvpnc working this morning but failing; when i used the network-manager-gnome it connected to the VPN successfully but now it won't stop changing the resolv.conf to match the VPN side (whcih i am no longer connected to)
<_4strO> your welcome
<Dashman> er... I've got a question
<DJSer> Hy DJServers here agian
<Dashman> why does kubuntu hang when connecting to internet?
<epimeth> jthomas_: hmmm... have you tried killing the gnome netman?
<Dashman> I mean, I've already connected
<DJSer> i just tryed to connect to my server but the server disconnects me right away :P
<Dashman> and opened google, kopete and all
<jthomas_> epimeth:  not running
<Dashman> or even just tried an apt-get
<Dashman> then it hangs in the middle of downloading files
<epimeth> jthomas_: just out of curiosity, does restarting fix it?
<Dashman> or while loading a webpage
<jthomas_> epimeth: not sure, i should try that ;) but i am working and want to get toher stuff done...
<epimeth> jthomas_: cuz if so its definitely possible and definitely some setting that the VPN connection changed
<devilsadvocate> Dashman - wireless / dialup / broadband
<devilsadvocate> ?
<epimeth> jthomas_: can't take 5 minutes off for a restart?
<jthomas_> but /usr/sbin/pptpd is still running so let me try killing that
<Dashman> wireless
<epimeth> jthomas_: take a cigarette break while it restarts! :-)
<jthomas_> epimeth: i've taken the whole morning trying to get this VPN working...
<devilsadvocate> Dashman, signal strength?
<jthomas_> epimeth: brilliant, i will... back in a few! ;)
<epimeth> jthomas_: that could bery much be it... try killing that :-)
<Dashman> huh... you mean the percentage?
<devilsadvocate> yep
<Dashman> on windows it said like 80% or so
<_4strO> DJSer: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/ircd/h7setup.html
<Dashman> on linux I don't know how to look at that
<DJSer> i look there
<devilsadvocate> hm
<devilsadvocate> i'd say it has something to do with the wireless... perhaps bad drivers or something
<Dashman> it gives me 6 stars in the wireless assistant anyway
<Dashman> hum...
<Dashman> most possible
<ubuntu> .
<Dashman> I've just managed to install something to make the wireless work
<Dashman> but I'm not really sure which one worked
<Dashman> I first tried with the ralink 2500 to no avail
<Dashman> then I installed 2570 for nothing
<Dashman> and finally rt61 did work
<Dashman> (after resetting)
<Dashman> I don't know if I should uninstall something
<devilsadvocate> not sure Dashman, sorry
<Dashman> or how to uninstall anything
<Dashman> thanks anyway
<flake> why do some games leave my desktop at it's resolution on exit of the game?
<Dashman> I'll keep trying
<flyingyellowpig> hi there
<flyingyellowpig> does anyone knows how to install a .BIN file or program?
<dr_willis> flake,  either the games are crashing, badly programmed.. or just.. well   thats about it.. :0
<dr_willis> flyingyellowpig,  you 'run' it. chmod +x whatever.bin ./whateer.bin
<flake> so really is a wolf - et problem ?
<flyingyellowpig> it does't work
<flake> windows seems to kick it back ok
<dr_willis> flake,  could be a driver issue. Ive never seen RTCW:ET do tghat.
<flyingyellowpig> i have tried
<dr_willis> flake,  windows doing it.. dosent really prove anything. :)
<flake> true
<flyingyellowpig> it says file unknow
<dr_willis> rtcw:et is als an 'older game'
<dr_willis> flyingyellowpig,  perhaps tell us what you are ttrying to install.
<dr_willis> flyingyellowpig,  its possible you got a bad download.
<flyingyellowpig> i am trying to install realplay or helix player
<dr_willis> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr_willis> hmm.. i wonder if they are in the severas repo. or that mediatunbu repo.
<flyingyellowpig> no it is on the real.com or helix community site
<dr_willis> flyingyellowpig,  and it MAY be in some of the alternative repositories.
<flyingyellowpig> ok i will check
<dr_willis> helix-player - the helix audio and video player
<flyingyellowpig> have anyone tried Ubuntustudio?
<dr_willis> so ita in one of them :) not sure what repos i got on this pc.
<kane_> anybody know where the QT dev packages live?
<jthomas> epimeth: not yet rebooted but killing the pptpd seems to have worked, so far... thank you for the help!
<flyingyellowpig> I am thinking to install a 3rd Linux distro on my test pc,I was wondering if someone have tried Fedora Core or 7's
<epimeth> jthomas: great
<jthomas> epimeth: yes indeed, but it shouldn't happen!  well i got it fixed tho
<mkeller> !Players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<mkeller> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr_willis> flyingyellowpig,  use vmware - makes it trivial to test out new disrtos :)
<flyingyellowpig> which new distros?
<flyingyellowpig> which do you reckon ?
<flyingyellowpig> recommend i mean
<hangthedj> kane_: libqt3-headers
<kane_> hangthedj: thanks
<frode_> anyone awailable to help a firsttimer install Firefox?
<BluesKaj> frode_, check adept pkg manager
<HymnToLife`> frode_, sudo apt-get install firefo
<HymnToLife`> x*
<frode_> ive downloaded Firefox from mozilla.com...but when i search in adept... it doesnt show anything.
<_4strO> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Grem> hi
<Hobbsee> frode_: use "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<frode_> erm...lol..
<Grem> I get this bug many times, in many versions of KDE. I open an app (like Adept) and it sits on the taskbar "starting adept" and never opens it.. I gotta open it a second time. I believe it only happens on apps that asks for root password
<Grem> is this somekind of known KDE bug or something?
<frode_> hobbsee, ive been using MS since the 80's,,,when you just say use Sudo apt-get install firefox...it would be as i would have told a MS noob to just make your own Autoexec.bat ;)
<Hobbsee> frode_: ahh.  open a terminal, and type it
<Hobbsee> sorry :(
<Hobbsee> or you'll find it in adept
<frode_> i have found adept..and now it sais install completed :=
<frode_> dunno what i  did... fun
<_4strO> friendly user
<_4strO> but in fact, you have firefox now :)
<frode_> yes..and thanx alot ppl ;)
<sakabatou> i have it too Grem
<rrichie> hi all
<frode_> ive gotta say this is Way more fun than M$
<rrichie> i have some problems to install kde4 alpha
<Grem> you know anything about its cause sakabatou ?
<rrichie> it says some packages can't be installed
<rrichie> can anyone help me ?
<sakabatou> Nothing man, i guess its from kde itself
<Grem> yeah.. ok =)
<rrichie> no it's from kubuntu packages
<Grem> I can't decide between kubuntu and xubuntu heh
<sakabatou> xubuntu is faster, kubuntu is more visual
<rrichie> nobody can help me ?
<Grem> not just that..
<ScarFreewill> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/88072 you getting this too?
<Grem> bluetooth, samba.. kubuntu wins in that
<BluesKaj> frode , in the run dialog box type ' kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list ...there you willsee what looks URL addresses whicch are the kubuntu/ubuntu pkg repositories ,delete the # in front of any the lines begining with deb
<Grem> anyway, installing kubuntu now
<Grem> kde4 seems to be really nice =)
<kane_>  does anyone happen to know what qt libs are required to start developing QT4 apps on kubuntu fiesty? seems like ive installed every QT4 lib i can find but i still cant use things like QApplication
<blackdiamond_> I guys, I'm Fabio from Italy. Sorry if my english language is not really correct..I'm new from kUBUNTU. My question is what is the best free antivirus for Kubuntu and linux in general? what do you use?
<dr_willis> you normally dont need an antivirus program for linux.
<dr_willis> the ones that exist are designed to scan for windows viruses in windows files..
<defcon_> lol
<dr_willis> unless thers some new ones out - :)
<defcon_> dr_willis,  its good to run rootkit finders and shit
<dr_willis> so poof - liinux just saved your money.  :)
<defcon_> and have a decent firewall
<blackdiamond_> so you say that aren't a lot of linux virus?
<dr_willis> defcon_,  of course if you got everything disabled and no one can get in anyway. :)
<defcon_> what is a good firewall accept firestarter
<dr_willis> blackdiamond_,  i cant name ONE...
<defcon_> ya i got everything disabled too hehe
<dr_willis> blackdiamond_,  now servive exploits and other hacks are not technicially viruses. :)
<dr_willis> service
<defcon_> i like having a firewall to filter shit so it looks like im not online
<kane_> blackdiamond_: there are not any that have been successfull at spreading in the wild.
<dr_willis> my silly laptop some how has the firewall enabled - and so enabled - i cant even web surf on it. or get online.
<blackdiamond_> Ah ok..sorry for the stupid question..
<True_Friend> i want to ask a question when i connect to gmail through thunderbird 2 it starts downloading messages (all marked as read) how can i stop it to do this thing?
<dr_willis> gotta fix that someday
<dr_willis> :)
<cntb> \o
<BluesKaj> linux doesn't run like windows in terms of executing files
<hangthedj> does anybody know how to change the font size in tty?  i upgraded to feisty from edgy and now my font is huge.
<kane_> no, its a common question for sure, and may sometime be needed but i doubt it really.
<ranjan> hi i need help selecting an mp3/video player
<kane_> ranjan: i would suggest amarok for mp3s.
<cntb> anyone knows of keyboard recorder to save me keystrokes of repetitive work in firefox
<dr_willis> hangthedj,  for the console? theres a command.. but i forget what it is..
<ranjan> kane_: : no i mean hardware like ipod
<hangthedj> for the console.
<dr_willis> hangthedj,  setconsolefont consolefont, or somthing..
<kane_> ah, i see.
<insystel> hola
<dr_willis> hangthedj,  cant get to a console to test at the moment. :)
<kane_> does it have to play both?
<defcon_> whats a decent ipchains firewall
<ranjan> kane: i have narrowed down
<defcon_> other than firestarter
<semistud2354> i managed to get beryl working on my 200m, 64-bit laptop...but its a tiny bit glitchy...does anyone know how to smoothin things out
<dr_willis> hangthedj,  its      consolechars --help
<ranjan> kane_:  cowan a2 and wolverine eps
<dr_willis> semistud2354,  im suprised it even works at a useable speed.
<semistud2354> i was thinkin installing the dbg packages
<rrichie> can someone tell me what repository i must have to install the package named libqt4-core-kdecopy ?
<kane_> ah, sorry i have not any experince with those.  Ive pretty much only used sansas, ipods and some archos devices.
<BluesKaj> semistud2354, consider yerself lucky so far :)
<semistud2354> lol....im not luckey im the shit
<semistud2354> lol
<blackdiamond_> another question, is possible using the Konsole program or other terminals to send mail, like for example using telnet in windows?
<ranjan> kane_:  thanks for your help
<semistud2354> im just curous what are the dbg packages
<blackdiamond_> I didn't find nothing about that
<ranjan> anyone has used cowan a2 or wolverine esp
<dr_willis> ive had issues with my laptop and its 200m video card and the fglrx drivers.
<BluesKaj> semistud2354, if you say so ,... but iwouldn't call myself by such a name ...i must be getting old
<dr_willis> blackdiamond_,  theres the mail command,, or the telnet command.
<semistud2354> lol
<semistud2354> what are the dbg packages...for beryl
<semistud2354> dbg=debug?????????? right?????????
<blackdiamond_> thanks willis..i will search for more..thank you very much bye from Milan and thank you guys
<BluesKaj> must be some listed in synpatic, semistud2354
<semistud2354> im using feisty, kubuntu
<BluesKaj> since you prolly have the repos for beryl in your souces list
<adaptr> sauces list ?
<adaptr> like.. Bearnaise ?
<semistud2354> sooo.........does dgb=debug????
<Grem> is there any gui app that lets me join a wireless network with a specific index key other than 1?
<adaptr> semistud2354 erm... huh ?
<Grem> (i believe 1 is the default one)
<adaptr> index key ?? or *channel* ?
<semistud2354> like
<Grem> hmm
<Grem> index key
<Grem> iwconfig eth1 key [4] 
<semistud2354> it says beryl-core...then it says beryl-core-dbg
<Grem> iwconfig eth1 key 12314124
<semistud2354> whats beryl core dbg
<Grem> that way I can connect
<semistud2354> is that like a debug package
<BluesKaj> adaptr, i appreciate humour but .... ok sources list...does that work for you? :)
<adaptr> semistud2354 no, it doesn't - it may say somehting-dev, or devel, but those are development packages
<adaptr> semistud2354 I'm not sure what you mean by :debug" packages
<sercik> hi people!
<semistud2354> ok i have beryl-core...whats beryl-core-dbg...it says "debug symbols for beryl"
<semistud2354> does that mean
<semistud2354> if i install that package that beryl will run smoother
<semistud2354> like.....bugs in beryl will get debuged
<semistud2354> lol
<BluesKaj> run it and see what happens to the eye candy , semistud2354 ...it's only window dressing ,after all :)
<semistud2354> lol...a bunch of professionals and all i get is....try it n see what happens....
<semistud2354> lol
<Random_Transit> hey, i'm having a small problem with firefox....the fonts in the menus and toolbars look all goofy...larger than the rest of my applications
<BluesKaj> pofessionals ? where ?
<semistud2354> arnt there professionals in here
<sercik> how can i configure from kde startup services?
<semistud2354> or just nerds like us descussing
<semistud2354> lol
<adaptr> semistud2354 no, I'm fairly confident there won't be many like you in here
<Random_Transit> anyone have any idea why firefox would look all weird like that?
<BluesKaj> semistud2354, maybe but not everyone...we're mostly just volunteers who don't have a life :)
<Random_Transit> the rest of my GTK apps look fine
<Random_Transit> well...as fine as GTK apps look in KDE....
<alex_> jy
<frojnd> if I wanna install xp on my kubuntu, do I need to install wmware-server or vmware-player or bouth ?'
<semistud2354> lol...
<Random_Transit> frojnd: neither...use Virtualbox
<n8k99> Random_Transit: you can set them to use the KDE style
<frojnd> Random_Transit: what do u mean?
<BluesKaj> VMware server
<alex_> fuck you
<Random_Transit> n8k99: tried that
<sercik> alex | language
<sercik> ls
<alex_> bitch
<sercik> hi BluesKaj
<alex_> fh
<semistud2354> hey whats the probem
<Carbon_Monoxide> hi folks
<sercik> i don't know if you remember me (aspianatte)
<jthomas> frojnd: vmware player works; read the howto here http://www.ffnn.nl/pages/articles/linux/vmware-player-image-creation.php
<semistud2354> problem
<sercik> i'm definitevely convinced to se kubuntu now
<alex_> may be able to fuck me
<BluesKaj> hi sercik , yes i remeber from yesterday I believe
<jthomas> alex_: come on watch the language
<sercik> no not yesterday some months ago
<PriceChild> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@86.71.188.227]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<BluesKaj> alex , do you a question >
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b alex_!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<sercik> BluesKaj: i see on startup an error messages boot sector are different from its backup os similar to this
<Hobbsee> bah.
<BluesKaj> have
* mode/#kubuntu [-b alex_!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* gnomefreak didnt think Hobbsee would be here 
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<Hobbsee> i'm not, usually
* n8k99 Hobbsee isn't afraid to use her long pointy stick
<BluesKaj> sercik, I'm not sure what you mean ?
<Carbon_Monoxide> can I choose to install KDE as desktop environment when I use the ubuntu iso disk to install?
<BluesKaj> yes
<adaptr> not directly from the disk, no
<sercik> during startup before graphic i read : differences between boot sector and its backup, not automatically fixing that
<Carbon_Monoxide> I downloaded and burnt the Ubuntu iso by mistake
<sercik> Carbon_Monoxide: you can install kde on ubuntu and gnome on kubuntu if you want
<Carbon_Monoxide> would that be different from installing with kubuntu iso disk?
<fuel> after upgrading to fiesty, when i play rm,rmvb files, i dont get any audio. has anyone encountered similar problems?
<sercik> also you can try xfce a lightweight and good windows manager
<semistud2354> i already have kubuntu installed...is there any way to install windows with out it messing up my MASTERPEACE of an operating system
<Carbon_Monoxide> sercik: my point is, I don't want to install gnome yet
<BluesKaj> Carbon_Monoxide, you can install KDE from the repositories after you install Ubuntu
<semistud2354> like duel boot
<sercik> if you have downloaded ubuntu you have gnome default
<sercik> or if you have downloaded alternate edition you can install as server and then add kde
<Random_Transit> semistud2354: sure....you just have to restore the bootloader after reinstalling windows
<Carbon_Monoxide> so what I have to do is to download kubuntu iso and burn it
<semistud2354> how do you do that
<semistud2354> ????????
<sercik> semistud are you italian?
<semistud2354> uhh...
<semistud2354> no
<Carbon_Monoxide> semistud: use a partition tool to backup your MBR
<semistud2354> romanian, serbian
<sercik> sorry about question
<Random_Transit> semistud2354: boot back into an ubu live session, open a terminal and type grub-install /dev/<whatever your harddrive is>
<sercik> Carbon_Monoxide: you are wrong
<sercik> he need to install grub again because windows delete mbr
<Carbon_Monoxide> sercik: which question you're referring to?
<semistud2354> i see....
<sercik> semistud2354: you can also use windows windows boot manager to start linux
<hyper_ch> someone runs linuxmce here?
<jthomas> Carbon_Monoxide: if you only want Kubu8ntu, yes a new ISO.  But if you have the hard drive space, you can install Ubuntu and add Kubuntu-Desktop to it via Adept/Synaptic/apt
<sercik> search on internet for a guide
<semistud2354> how do you do that??
<BluesKaj> Carbon_Monoxide ,   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<olmo> when i click a url pointing to a m3u file (eg on http://juno.co.uk/) amarok adds the files to its playlist but doesnt play them by default. how can i change this ?
<Carbon_Monoxide> sercik: doh! I have figured it in the reverse way. opps!  :-P
<fuel> hi any ideas why i am not getting real media files audio output ?
<sercik> no problem!!
<fuel> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<semistud2354> omg...i have that problem 2....olmo
<sercik> and then kubuntu or linux in general always add windows in grub
<sercik> BluesKaj: could you reply to my question?
<Carbon_Monoxide> thanks BluesKaj, jthomas, & sercik!
<olmo> semistud2354: hehe, do you know the answer ? :p
<BluesKaj> sercik, ?
<semistud2354> i wish...i was kinda hopin someone would tell you....so i could find out
<sercik> during startup kubuntu check for my dos hd but i can't find that service in system services i want to speed up boot process
<semistud2354> its when i play streams from stream tuner....
<BluesKaj> sercik , have you installed windows after , linux ?
<semistud2354> i always have to click back to amarok to play the damn stream...it doesnt play automatic
<sercik> no
<jaims> is this good place to ask 'bout beryl/kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !Grub
<olmo> yeah
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<olmo> i hate it
<sercik> i want to speedup process by skipping hd check and pcmcia
<semistud2354> im pretty good with beryl
<semistud2354> what you need help with bra
<jaims> the thing is that everything has been installed
<BluesKaj> sercik, I wouldn't do that and i wouldn't know how anyway :)
<jaims> i run beryl-manager
<sercik> i have searched under system services but i see less process of which kubuntu do on startup
<jaims> but nothing happens :-(
<jaims> just the icon on the tray
<sercik> BluesKaj: no you are my mith!
<jaims> i've installed nvidia drivers, xgl, beryl...
<semistud2354> like...
<semistud2354> you click beryl..as window manager....and nothing happens
<jaims> i mean
<jaims> i type beryl-manager in console
<semistud2354> yea and the menu pops up
<semistud2354> right
<jaims> yeah
<semistud2354> and when you click on beryl...
<semistud2354> what happens
<semistud2354> as window manager
<jaims> before i installed xgl something strange happened: no title bar in open windows
<jaims> do u mean bfore i start kde sesion?
<semistud2354> like no min max X
<jaims> yes
<jaims> no min max buttons, no title bar
<jaims> what means it was trying to work
<jaims> it doesn't happen anymore
<jaims> but
<semistud2354> ...thats strange...cuz thers an emerald theme that has that...its a theme...thats all...but in your case i dont know....
<jaims> nothing else happens!
<jaims> :-)
<dragan> hello, does anyone know how apt-mirror works? What will happen if I kill that process?
<semistud2354> what happens when you click on beryl...as your window manager
<nimble> check emerald is running, beryl is selected as the window manager in beryl-manager and your theme isnt blank
<jaims> aha
<dragan> I am at 13 of 15,6 GB... but I might be forced to stop dload
<semistud2354> yea...and try picking a random theme that has the min max and such
<jaims> emerald is running
<semistud2354> did you change the theme
<jaims> how do I check beryl is selectd as window manager?
<semistud2354> right click...go to "select window manager"
<semistud2354> and click beryl
<jaims> aha
<dragan> !apt-mirror
<jaims> that's fine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-mirror - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jaims> now its working...
<jaims> but my windows lost their tittle bar :-(
<semistud2354> can yo spin the desktop
<semistud2354> ???
<semistud2354> can yo spin the desktop
<jaims> yep
<semistud2354> ok ok...now go into emerald
<jaims> just tried
<semistud2354> and change the theme
<jaims> im on it i think
<andreas__> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<semistud2354> when you change the theme....you need to click reload emerald
<dragan> !mirror
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<nimble> only in xgl
<semistud2354> i should say "relode theme manager"
<jaims> yep
<jaims> im near of it
<jaims> :-)
<semistud2354> im near of it
<semistud2354> doesnt make sense
<jaims> sorry for my english
<jaims> I mean that it's working almost ok
<semistud2354> do you have the min max and X
<jaims> not
<jaims> i've opened the emerald manager
<jaims> first tab: there was nothing
<semistud2354> no themes
<jaims> 2nd tab: theme editing; picked one and saved
<jaims> then in 1st tab I have a theme
<jaims> 'untitled theme'
<semistud2354> hmmm
<jaims> but nothing happens when i reload the win manager
<semistud2354> go into adept or synaptic
<semistud2354> and get some themes
<jaims> yes, ill try
<semistud2354> or you can go online and get some emerald themes
<jaims> everything but the title bar is working alright
<jaims> i do the cubes stuff
<jaims> alt-tab works the beryl way
<semistud2354> then tab "theme settings" "theme" at top click import
<semistud2354> and click on the theme you just downloaded
<dragan> anyone downloading repo?
<dragan> with apt-mirror?
<semistud2354> it should work....
<lydia_> hi there
<killermach> has anyone had the pleasure (smirk) of tackling the ssh problems in Fiesty? I've spent alot of hours only to realize that it isn't my network, now it appears to be something broke in ssh in 7.04
<killermach> lydia_: hello
<semistud2354> ssh....
<dragan> what with ssh?
<semistud2354> what ssh problem
<semistud2354> ...whats ssh
<lydia_> hey there
<dragan> it has to be installed :-)
<lydia_> im new to linux
<lydia_> can anyone help me?
<semistud2354> what you need help with lydia
<lydia_> i had so much trouble setting up my connection usb modem !
<lydia_> erf
<lydia_> im connected as i see it
<dragan> great!
<lydia_> but my browser dont connect
<dragan> tell us HOW
<lydia_> lol
<dragan> :-)
<jaims> semistud: thank you very much
<semistud2354> you got it workin
<jaims> i'll try some new themes
<jaims> not yet!
<jaims> but ill get it+
<lydia_> i had to run tothe cyber coffee to install my dirty usb modem
<dragan> lydia_: you need to set up DNS
<semistud2354> yea...no problem...tell ppl about linux
<lydia_> alright
<semistud2354> spread the word....
<lydia_> i got the numbers
<jaims> yes I do semistud
<jaims> :-)
<lydia_> how do i set it up
<jaims> thats my os of choice at my home
<dragan> in system settings network
<semistud2354> that sounded so...radical religion
<semistud2354> ish
<semistud2354> lol
<dragan> in system settings > network
<lydia_> alright but i connect with usb modem
<jaims> lol
<lydia_> does that work?
<jaims> bye all
<semistud2354> spread the the code of linux....can a get an aaaaaaaamen
<dragan> it should
<semistud2354> lol
<jaims> lol
<lydia_> alright im in the networ settings
<sercik> lydia_: try to search on internet if your modem is supported before
<dragan> if you wish to be certain... we will have to type a bit ;-)
<semistud2354> ...whats ssh
<dragan> sudo kedit
<lydia_> my modem IS supported otherwise i wouldnt be here
<dragan> then open /etc/resolv.conf lydia_
<dragan> and in that file add new nameservers
<lydia_> ok
<jhutchins_lt> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<dragan> in form
<dragan> nameserver 82.208.254.62
<dragan> nameserver 82.208.254.63
<Carbon_Monoxide> anyone here is using 64-bit kubuntu?
<dragan> these are mine..
<dragan> and make sure you have one new line at the end of file..
<dragan> one enter will do
<killermach> semistud2354: I just found this link http://www.mail-archive.com/misc%40openbsd.org/msg41340.html and then I commented out the GSS.... entries in ssh_config problem solved
<lydia_> erf
<lydia_> the nds are alredy in
<dragan> jhutchins_lt: I am used to konsole... that is why I type sudo kedit ;-)
<nhoult> I have a problem with Feisty not detecting all the buttons on my SNES joystick (dmesg says: "USB HID v1.00 Gamepad [RetroUSB.com SNES RetroPort]  on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1"). In Edgy it worked fine. Any ideas how I can force a drive to use the correct number of buttons?
<dragan> hmmm lydia_
<jhutchins_lt> lydia_: of course.  pppd gets them from the isp
<lydia_> i got them from the isp i went on the site this afternoon
<dragan> then it might be proxy issue?
<dragan> or route?
<BluesKaj> Carbon_Monoxide, i tried 64bit (have AMD64 3200+CPU) but the hardwre support was lacking so i switched to x86
<lydia_> maybe
<jhutchins_lt> dragan: Doesn't matter whether you launch a GUI app from the console or from a shortcut, it's still a gui app.
<zenekk> how much ram and swap does your feisty use?
<_Therock> !image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sercik> can i do a completely backup of kubuntu so i can install on another pc already with all updates and personalizations
<sercik> ??
<jhutchins_lt> lydia_: Can you ping or connect to anything by IP #?
<ardchoille> sercik: I use PartImage for that.
<dragan> lydia_: open konsole and type ifconfig and paste here what it says
<sercik> PartImage i have read of it
<ardchoille> sercik: http://partimage.org/Main_Page
<sercik> it runs under linux
<ardchoille> Yes, I don't use anything other than Kubuntu :)
<jhutchins_lt> DO NOT PASTE HERE!
<zenekk> eee
<jhutchins_lt> USE PAASTEBIN!
<lydia_> i didnt try it
<zenekk> i asked a question
<dragan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<zenekk> type top in konsole and tell me
<zenekk> i dont think that this is a problem
<jhutchins_lt> zenekk: Won't do you any good, I'm running mandriva.
<killermach> well I feel compelled to tell you all about my experience with GSSAPIAuthentication in Fiesty ssh_config
<zenekk> im running windows 3.11 so what
<dragan> RAM Usage: 360/970M zenekk
<lydia_> cant copy you the text dragan*
<lydia_> private message bla bla...
<dragan> Tasks: 128 total,   3 running, 125 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<dragan> Cpu(s):  3.3%us,  3.6%sy,  0.0%ni, 92.7%id,  0.0%wa,  0.3%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<lydia_> but i just cant register!!!!
<lydia_> ^
<haLLogram> can anyone help me change GRUB with Windows Boot?
<Karti> Hi all
<Carbon_Monoxide> BluesKaj: yea, I tried 64-bit Breezy and the hardware support and libs dependency is a big headache
<jhutchins_lt> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dragan> lydia_: pastebin
<dragan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lydia_> !pastebin
<Carbon_Monoxide> BluesKaj: I switched back to i386 platform finally
<lydia_> does that work?
<killermach> my ssh was working fine, I was doing remote access to servers, life is good, work was getting done. then yesterday new furniture arrived, I broke down a network subnet of 3 machines, put in new furniture, reassembled the 3 machine subnet of our network and no ssh to our main webserver ACK!
<zenekk> thanks dragan
<dragan> dunno...never user it ;-)
<Carbon_Monoxide> BluesKaj: and I'm thinking if it is a good time for me to switch to 64-bit
<killermach> considering the hardware and cabling move, I was sure I had a physical network problem
<dthacker> Hi, I've just installed apache2 and started it.   I was expecting to see the apache test page at localhost, but I'm getting a can"t connect error.  How should I debug this?  PS. I'm on Kubuntu 7.04
<Karti> dthacker: have you also tried the 127.0.0.1 address?
<dthacker> Karti: no, let me try now.
<killermach> however, I could ssh from fiesty to 3 other servers on our local network connected to another switch, located elsewhere in the building, and those machines connected to our main webserver no problems.. good to know our server was online
<jhutchins_lt> dthacker: Logs are in /var/log/httpd, try the errors log.
<dragan> lydia_: just tell me here... what sections you got form ifconfig? like eth0 ppp0 lo .. etc
<killermach> I could ssh localhost no problem
<semistud2354> im really want to play some nintendo 64 games....does anyone know a good emulator for linux
<semistud2354> or maby something that i could use with wine
<Carbon_Monoxide> well, gotta go. later!
<llutz> hi
<jhutchins_lt> semistud2354: I know there is one, but that's all.  Try google.
<dragan> or synaptic ;-)
<dthacker> Karti: no test page, but I do get a listing of subdirectories.
<dthacker> jhutchins: will check error log in a second
<ubuntu> wou
<Karti> that is it working there
<semistud2354> im did alittle reaserch...whats kamefu
<BluesKaj> Carbon_Monoxide, dunno , it depends on hardware driver support ...check around and see if your graphics and soundcards are 64bit driver supported ..then by all means , but the advantages aren't so apparent from what i heard
<semistud2354> can anyone go there see if thats something worth trying
<killermach> fish:// URLs were also broken, even to the machines locally that I could ssh to in the building. ODD.. any how, about 4 or more hours of troubleshooting, I find that I have an ubuntu 6.10 box alive on the same subnet (a multiboot machine) it ssh connects to everywhere from this same physical subnet just fine
<Karti> open the directory there and it should put you to a page that says *IT WORKS*
<lydia_> dragan : etho:avah lo and pppO
<jhutchins_lt> semistud2354: There's a lot to running a webserver other than installing it and starting it.
<dragan> lydia_: go in konsole and type >>    sudo route add default ppp0
<F1_F_A> xdcc list
<dragan> and try browser again
<lydia_> SIOCADDRT: File exists
<killermach> I start examining the differences between fiesty and edgy connections using ssh -vv weberver and find that edgy has no GSSAPIAuthentication notices, a quick google produces the link I put earlier
<lydia_> nothing
<dragan> hmmm that USB....
<lydia_> lol
<killermach> any how, I hope none of the rest you waste a whole workday on this issue, does anyone know why it became broken?
<dragan> route is there... dns is there... connection is there...
<dragan> and you are here....
<lydia_> yep
<dragan> just odd
<lydia_> i cant understand
<dragan> browser = konqueror?
<lydia_> yep
<lydia_> i know its not the best and has conflicts
<dragan> you tried google?
<lydia_> yes
<dragan> I mean to browse...
<lydia_> google doesnt show and ping on google is ok
<dragan> no to ask :-)
<lydia_> lol
<dragan> what??? ping google.com returns IP?
<jhutchins_lt> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ubuntu> pls somebody where is some ICQ for linux?? get me some link pls
<lydia_> 65 ms
<jhutchins_lt> lydia_: THat may help.
<lydia_> yep
<lydia_> im gonna try that messenger
<dragan> well I am confused with this... :-)
<dragan> nononono
<lydia_> kopete
<lydia_> no?
<dragan> disable IPv6
<lydia_> how do i do
<dragan> that is what jhutchins_lt suggested
<dragan> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ubuntu> mluvi tady nekdo cesky nebo se mi to zda?
<lydia_> do i type it here?
<lydia_> o _o
<Graham> Hey peeps, do any of you know of a guide or what packages I need to play WMA files in Amarok?
<BluesKaj> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<_Therock> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<lydia_> !ipv6
<jhutchins_lt> !mp3 | grahm
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ubotu> grahm: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> Graham, w32codecs
<lydia_> ricardo
<Graham> In that case... why would Amarok continually crash when playing WMA files?
<lydia_> tu es francais
<lydia_> tu vas pouvoir maider
<sybux> hi
<sybux> I've got a little question about nfs
<lydia_> nintendo sound files?
<jhutchins_lt> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Graham> Yes it is the network file system, good little ubot
<BluesKaj> graham, make sure you have universe and multiverse repositories enabled in your sources list
<dragan> now... can I get some info? ;-) about apt-mirror ?
<sybux> Is there a way to change speed or to make nfs connection better ?
<lydia_> i used to write tunes in nsf format
<lydia_> ^^
<sybux> I explain. I've got a server with all my video on it.
<Graham> BluesKaj: How would that stop Amarok?
<Graham> I think it's just a dodgy wma file, other WMA files seem to play alright.
<sybux> I access it by nfs but every 20-30 seconds, the movie hang and go on.
<Graham> I'll get arround to a ,ogg convert
<cntb> anyone knows of keyboard recorder to save me keystrokes of repetitive work in firefox
<BluesKaj> Graham, you don't have the right codecs installed to play window media
<lydia_> so nobody found for my strange problem ?
<BluesKaj> windows media
<dragan> lydia_: have you set up konqeror for web browsing also?
<jhutchins_lt> lydia_: Would you re-state it?  I missed the original.
<lydia_> nope
<yurimxpxman> I'm trying to play a FLAC file in Amarok, and it says there's no available decoder. What's wrong?
<jhutchins_lt> lydia_: N'mind, I've got it.
<lydia_> i didnt set up anything on konqeror
<jhutchins_lt> lydia_: Your browser didn't connect.
<dragan> it's default role is file browser
<lydia_> yes
<jhutchins_lt> What happened when you tried to ping things?
<BluesKaj> Graham,, now you tell us ! ...lotsa wmv wma files are corrupted
<lydia_> pings are ok
<lydia_> and file browsing is ok too lol
<dragan> ping is cool ;-)
<lydia_> lol
<dragan> dns is there... route is there
<pierre__> hey
<jhutchins_lt> lydia_: You can ping by hostname too, right?
<lydia_> so i must setup konqeror
<pierre__> how to launch an app automatically, like yakuake ?
<lydia_> by hostname?
<Graham> BluesKaj: What do you mean "now you tell us" I just found out!!!!!!!!
<lydia_> what do you mean
<yurimxpxman> do any of you have any idea why Amarok is telling me that there's no available decoder when I try to play FLAC audio? I have the amarok xine package installed
<dragan> by name
<lydia_> (im french )
<BluesKaj> yurimxpxman, sudo apt-get install flac
<jhutchins_lt> lydia_: Yeah, like ping novell.com
<lydia_> alright
<dragan> hostname = google.com
<sybux> lydia_: in stead of 192.x.x.1, just ping mycomputer for example
<moralless> hey, is there anyway i can get soundkonverter to de/encode m4a's?
<aliendoggy> should apache run php file default when i intalled a LAMP config true the server cd?
<sybux> dragan: hostname <> google.com which is the domain name !!
<yurimxpxman> BluesKaj: I just tried that and it still doesn't work
<_Therock> !cdemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sybux> aliendoggy: yep
<lydia_> novell dont work
<lydia_> i got no pings anymore
<lydia_> HAHAHA
<lydia_> f***
<jhutchins_lt> Ok, so no numeric ping either?
<sybux> lydia_: novell is your computer name ?
<lydia_> no
<jhutchins_lt> sybux: No.
<aliendoggy> <sybux>: When i access the server true firefox/opera in my local network it will only download the php file.
<BluesKaj> yurimxpxman,you may have to configure amarok to play the flac files
<sybux> ah..
<lydia_> google works now.
<pierre__> also, is there a way to change the behavior to open files with konqeror, to double click instead of single click like on a link ? i haven't found anything in the options
<moralless> hey, is there anyway i can get soundkonverter to de/encode m4a's?
<jhutchins_lt> Hah.  Sounds like maybe the connection isn't very good.
<sybux> aliendoggy: and you just have installed lamp
<dragan> yes sybux ... jc-in-f99.google.com is true host name for domain name google.com...but I think that it does not matter that much for lydia_
<lydia_> but when i loged in my commands ended in "ping timeout"
<aliendoggy> <sybux>: Yes.
<lydia_> strange isnt it
<sybux> dragan: sure, but I prefer to use good term :)
<jhutchins_lt> lydia_: That may be a part of the connect script failing.
<yurimxpxman> BluesKaj: I figured it out. I was missing some of the libxine packages :-)
<jhutchins_lt> lydia_: So it looks like it will work at least some of the time?
<lydia_> oh no
<lydia_> lol
<Cnl_Delta> hi, whats the safest way to delete a shared FAT32 partition?
<dragan> brb
<BluesKaj> yurimxpxman, yup , ya gotta have them libxines , that's what amarok runs on
<jhutchins_lt> Cnl_Delta: Shared?
<jhutchins_lt> Cnl_Delta: Via what?
<aliendoggy> <sybux>: Any idea whats wrong?
<Cnl_Delta> well i got a shared FAT32 parition for xp and ubuntu
<sybux> aliendoggy: just have a look in folder /etc/apache2/mods-enabled to see if you have a php conf file
<Cnl_Delta> i installed xp after ubuntu/kubuntu and now xp thinks the shared parition is the root
<jhutchins_lt> aliendoggy: You have not configured the mime type for PHP.  Did you restart the server?
<Cnl_Delta> and i plan to re-install xp qhile maintaining kubuntu
<jhutchins_lt> Cnl_Delta:  I would just use fdisk, you can also use cfdisk or qtparted.
<Cnl_Delta> right now the shared FAT32 partition is recognised as C: and install go automatically into it (its just 4 GB) while xp is in D: which is 55 GB but not default for installs
<BluesKaj> !grub | Cnl_Delta,
<ubotu> Cnl_Delta,: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Cnl_Delta> i got grub working
<Cnl_Delta> i just need to delete a shared 32 partition for now
<Cnl_Delta> *FAT32 partition
<lydia_> 1 s lag
<BluesKaj> yes Cnl_Delta , but if you install windows it'll be gone
<lydia_> thats just mad
<Cnl_Delta> i can delete it out if fstab..
<dragan> now it works?
<lydia_> no
<lydia_> cant connect to host
<dragan> I am lost... sorry
<Cnl_Delta> k so i can just use gparted to delete a shared FAT32 partition
<sybux> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lydia_> erf
<BluesKaj> Cnl_Delta, I don't see whynot , GParted is the best there is
<lydia_> im gonna try another irc server just to see if it connects
<Cnl_Delta> best there is outside NTFS resizing and moving :)
<NetersLandreau> hello.. i'm trying to generate some keys using ecert but get the error of missing libssl.so.4.. any clue where i can locate that lib?
<lydia_> i cant register sybux
<lydia_> so im gonna talk here
<lydia_> my probleme is
<BluesKaj> NetersLandreau, type that into konqueror , it should come up
<lydia_> that im connected as you can see
<jhutchins_lt> !find libssl.so.4
<ubuntu__> hi lydia
<sybux> yep
<ubotu> Package/file libssl.so.4 does not exist in feisty
<lydia_> but i cant browse anything in konqeror
<lydia_> hi jhutchins_lt
<jhutchins_lt> lydia_: Do you have firefox or lynx installed?
<lydia_> nope
<sybux> how are you connected to internet ?
<lydia_> i didnt install anything yet
<lydia_> i think so!
<NetersLandreau> BluesKaj: do mean mean google it?
<lydia_> usb adsl
<lydia_> with a custom script
<BluesKaj> nope into the konqueror searchbar, neter
<lydia_> for my sh**y sagem fast 800
<NetersLandreau> thx ubotu :).. any known workarounds?
<sybux> ok
<jhutchins_lt> lydia_: lynx is a simple console based browser.  mozilla-firefox is good for sites that konqueror doesn't handle.  I would install one or both and see if they had the same problem.
<moralless> hey, is there any way to se soundkonverter to de/encode m4as?
<BluesKaj> nope into the konqueror searchbar, NetersLandreau
<lydia_> command pings in the terminal are ok
<sybux> can you ping 81.56.197.34 ?
<lydia_> im gonna try
<lydia_> yes
<sybux> ok now can you ping www.sybux.com
<BluesKaj> moralless, m4as?
<lydia_> yes
<sybux> in konqueror, can you go to www.sybux.com ?
<lydia_> nope
<lydia_> maybe its a ping setting in konqeror?
<lydia_> too short set up
<sybux> can you to a telnet www.sybux.com 80 and then type get index.php ?
<lydia_> telnet?
<moralless> BluesKaj: yeah
<doop> i have a directory with lots of files and sub dirs that are world writable. how do i make them not that way?
<sybux> yep instead of ping
<lydia_> i have no idea of what it is sorry!
<lydia_> ok
<zorglu_>  telnet www.sybux.com 80 <- lydia_ type that in a terminal
<jhutchins_lt> Is telnet even installed by default?
<sybux> yep but not the server
<lydia_> yes im connected
<llutz> doop: chmod -R 755 /your/directory
<zorglu_> get index.php <- then that, when within telnet, then enter
<doop> thx
<lydia_> yes that works
<sybux> lydia_: ok so now, we are sure that the problem is in konqueror and not elsewhere
<lydia_> error 400 is this normal?
<sybux> lydia_: can you type in your console sudo apt-get install firefox. It will install firefox
<zorglu_> sybux: he/she tried firefox/elinks ?
<jhutchins_lt> sybux: Nice picture by the way.
<zorglu_> ah ok
<sybux> ^^
<NetersLandreau> what i find when searching for libssl.so is that it is in the openssl RPM.. my openssl is up-to-date and the bot says the lib exists no mo' :(
<lydia_> no package
<sybux> jhutchins_lt: just come to Geneva to the lake parade and you'll see more nice !
<sybux> lydia_:  ???
<jhutchins_lt> sybux: Some day.  My mother's grandfather was from Swizerland.
<lydia_> Aucune version du paquet firefox n'est disponible, mais il existe dans la base
<BluesKaj> moralless, did you check in the dropdownlist beside the convert command to see if m4a is listed , cuz it is my version
<dragan> now... can I get some info? ;-) about apt-mirror ?
<lydia_> no version of the firefox package is available but it exists in the base
<jhutchins_lt> lydia_: mozilla-firefox
<sybux> lydia_: are you french ?
<jhutchins_lt> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: Transition package for firefox rename. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 57 kB, installed size 116 kB
<jhutchins_lt> lydia_: So you have to make sure universe is enabled.
<lydia_> nothing
<lydia_> yes i am sybux
<sybux> lol me too !!!
<lydia_> ok
<zorglu_> moralless: ffmpeg is able to do it, btw
<lydia_> je sais pas si ca va nous faciliter les choses
<lydia_> mais bon
<lydia_> lol
<zorglu_> lydia_: i am french too, but thisis a english channel :)
<sybux> ok can you go to konqueror and open in settinge the configure Konqueror
<lydia_> yes and im easier with english when it comes to computers
<lydia_> ok
<sybux> and there is more answer here than on the french channel !
<frojnd> I've installed vmware-player and now I wanna run XP. How can I run XP with vnmware-player if XP are allready installed on primary partition (/sda1) ??
<jhutchins_lt> frojnd: #vmware
<sybux> lydia_: go down to proxy
<BluesKaj> zorglu_, soundkonverter has it listed as one of the codecs it will handle , just have to have the latest version I think
<lydia_> yep
<zorglu_> BluesKaj: ok
<sybux> which option is selected?
<lydia_> connect directly
<dragan> frojnd: vmware player runs .vmx files... NOT other system from dual boot
<lydia_> socks disabled
<sybux> it's oky
<sybux> and you can't go to any web site ?
<lydia_> yes
<frojnd> how can I run than xp
<sybux> can you retry to go to www.sybux.com in konqueror
<frojnd> dragan
<lydia_> An error occurred while loading http://www.sybux.com
<ziofrankie> could you recommend me a sniffer on kubuntu?
<zorglu_> !info elinks
<ubotu> elinks: advanced text-mode WWW browser. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.1-1.2ubuntu2.1 (feisty), package size 610 kB, installed size 3336 kB
<dragan> as jhutchins_lt said... switch to #wmvare channel
<sybux> very very strange
<zorglu_> !info wireshark | ziofrankie
<ubotu> ziofrankie: wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-6 (feisty), package size 566 kB, installed size 1576 kB
<BluesKaj> frojnd, you have to have the VMWare server not the player to run windows in it
<moralless> BluesKaj: how do use m4as?
<lydia_> id check if i have a firefox install ont the linux cd ...
<ThinkRusty87> ./server 67.184.254.124
<ThinkRusty87> ./server 67.184.254.124
<ThinkRusty87> ./server 67.184.254.124
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*=Services@c-67-184-254-124.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by fdoving
* ThinkRusty87 was kicked off #kubuntu by fdoving (Bad.)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<sybux> lydia_: if you type sudo apt-get install firefix it should normaly works
<BluesKaj> n moralless , just convert the file to what you want to use , and btw ,it's m4a , not m4as
<zorglu_> fdoving: fast reaction, the other channel on which the spammer is, are slower :)
<lydia_> is says maybe its available in another source
<sybux> Is there a way to change speed or to make nfs connection better ?
<dragan> frojnd: and just to clarify, you CANNOT run that XP from sda1 in Linux,
<sybux> I access it by nfs but every 20-30 seconds, the movie hang and go on.
<frojnd> dragan: why's that?
<sybux> lydia_: and what do sudo apt-get update ?
<moralless> BluesKaj: i know. and i've tried, it just writes empty files
<dragan> frojnd: it is not possible
<lydia_> erf
<lydia_> wont it blow up my connection?
<zorglu_> sybux: how fast is the connectionwith the remote host ?
<frojnd> dragan: why not? it's only a partition and linux don't need to be on promary partition..
<frojnd> primary*
<sybux> zorglu_: which one ?
<dragan> frojnd: just not possible... can you run your car at same time on diesel and petrol?
<dragan> and go with each engine where you wish?
<lydia_> dragan yes but not for long
<zorglu_> lydia_: type "sudo apt-get install elinks" in a terminal. it will install a text browser from which you can do more test
<zorglu_> sybux: the nfs server
<sybux> zorglu_: sorry... My server is connect at 100Mb and I'm with my laptop via wireless
<frojnd> dragan: ok..
<dragan> it has not been made possible yet
<dragan> as simple as that
<zorglu_> sybux: nfs is able to saturate 100mbit without a sweat. so my guess is the wireless
<lydia_> imoossible to fond the packet
<zorglu_> sybux: especially the packet drop rate
<lydia_> find
<frojnd> !vmware xp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware xp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> lydia_: you got the ubuntu box connected to the internet ?
<frojnd> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<lydia_> ubuntu box?
<sybux> zorglu_: strange. I'm full bandwith connected with my wireless
<sybux> zorglu_: she's connected with an adsl modem
<zorglu_> sybux: try to put your file thru http and test. just to see the bandwidht available
<sybux> zorglu_: via usb
<BluesKaj> moralless, what file is it , do you have a URL ?
<lydia_> the small icon below at the right?
<zorglu_> sybux: for info, i use nfs everyday at 10mbyte/s, so it is possible.no wireless tho
<zorglu_> sybux: and a typical movie is 300kbyte/s
<sybux> zorglu_: perhaps my problem is with vlc also !
<main2> if i mount a NFS share as root, then my normal user accounts dont have write access
<zorglu_> lydia_: ok "sudo apt-get install elinks" should work, in theory.
<jhutchins> sybux: It would be smart to try a different player.
<main2> can i easily automount NFS' shares for users? :)
<zorglu_> lydia_: have you configured your /etc/sources.list ?
<cntb> anyone knows of keyboard recorder to save me keystrokes of repetitive work in firefox
<lydia_> nope
<moralless> BluesKaj: it's just random mp3's and ogg's i need to convert for my phone. and i don't have a url
<cntb> jhutchins ?
<zorglu_> lydia_: thisis likely the cause for you not finding the packages
<zorglu_> !sources | lydia_
<ubotu> lydia_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<lydia_> ok
<sybux> jhutchins: yes I can now. I've just installed mediabuntu !!
<jhutchins> cntb: Nope, mostly I use konqueror.
<lydia_> and how do i config that?
<zorglu_> lydia_: some other people may be able to provide better info on the sources.list. im not very uptodate on this
<cntb> anyone knows of keyboard recorder to save me keystrokes of repetitive work in konqueror or firefox
<pierre__> does someone know how to configure konqueror to double click to open a file instead of single click ?
<jhutchins> lydia_: Being a console guy, I just edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and un-comment all the sources.
<jhutchins> lydia_: I think there's a button to configure sources in the GUI too though.
<BluesKaj> m4a files are itunes files , no wonder they don't work  ..they're protected ...there is a way to convert them but i think soundkonverter needs to some extra libs to do it.
<jhutchins> pierre__: I think it's an option in kdesu kcontrol.
<sybux> lydia_: you can also user Adept manager
<ardchoille> pierre__: open kcontrol and go to Peripherals > Mouse
<jhutchins> gtkpod will convert to/from m4a.
<BluesKaj> cntb, err... cut & paste ?
<pierre__> ardchoille, great ! thx
<ardchoille> pierre__: It's in the "Icons" section of the Mouse properties
<cntb> BluesKaj: no
<ardchoille> pierre__: You're welcome :)
<pierre__> and about this sudo thing, how to use konqueror in sudo mode ?
<pierre__> if that makes sense
<lydia_> it says firefox is installed
<moralless> BluesKaj: do you know what i'd need to search for in the repositories or what other repostories i'd need?
<ardchoille> pierre__: The file manager?
<pierre__> yes
<sybux> lydia_: so, just lunch it !!!
<cntb> BluesKaj:  example in windows - > http://www.kratronic.com/tools/recorder/
<lydia_> how?
<dragan> jhutchins: do you know anything about apt-mirror ? and about mirroring whole repo at all?
<ardchoille> pierre__: kdesu kfmclient exec /home   (replace "/home" with any path)
<cntb> also grass software 's
<ardchoille> !kdesu | pierre__
<ubotu> pierre__: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<sybux> lydia_: just type firefox in console or from the internet K menu
<pierre__> ardchoille, ok thanks again!
<BluesKaj> dunno, i'd google something like "converting itunes m4a in soundkonvertor" ...shrug :)
<lydia_> could not run!
<lydia_> :(
<ardchoille> pierre__: I would caution that opening the file manager with kdesu will give you a root instance, be careful with it :)
<jhutchins> dragan: Not a thing.
<dragan> darn
<sybux> lydia_: have you lunch it in console ?
<dragan> anyone??? please...
<lydia_> what do you call console
<sybux> shell
<lydia_> the terminal
<pierre__> one (last) one, what about starting an application at session start, is there any kind of start directory ?
<sybux> yep
<pierre__> i want to have yakuake started when my session start
<frojnd> I've installed vmware-server how can I start it?
<jhutchins> dragan: Google is your friend: http://popey.com/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror
<lydia_> what command shall i type.?
<sybux> firefox
<moralless> BluesKaj: worth a shot, i'll try it and brb
<lydia_> doesnt work
<lydia_> lol
<sybux> what does it says
<lydia_> bash : firefox : command not found
<ardchoille> pierre__: You can put .desktop files in ~/.kde/Autostart to have apps autostart on login
<dragan> jhutchins: I need real time experience... not few man pages... ;-) that is why I ask.. I got it up and running.. just needed to know few things...oh well
<sybux> lydia_: so it's not installed
<lydia_> adept manager says its installed
<cntb> anyone knows of keyboard recorder to save me keystrokes of repetitive work in konqueror or firefox
<BluesKaj> moralless, http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93123
<lydia_> :(
<jhutchins> dragan: So catch popey when he's on and ask him.  He's GMT.
<sybux> in adept can you select firefox to be reinstalled
<dragan> jhutchins:  10x
<ardchoille> pierre__: Here is an example of a desktop file for autostart: http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/36348
<claudio__> help me?
<lydia_> reinstall requested
<pierre__> ardchoille, ok thanks i try it now
<sybux> yes
<sybux> and then click apply change in the toolbar
<lydia_> but it dont DL
<sybux> is your installation a fresh one ?
<lydia_> yes
<lydia_> it says it has a problem
<lydia_> while wownloading
<lydia_> down*
<sybux> perhaps, it should be a good test to reinstall it
<jhutchins> reinstall - that means it's allready there.
<pierre__> ardchoille, where is this  .kde folder ?
<jhutchins> pierre__: Hidden.
<ardchoille> pierre__: in your home:  /home/<username>/.kde  It's a hidden folder.
<lydia_> i can fetch updates
<lydia_> its downloading
<ardchoille> pierre__: In konqueror: View > Show hidden files
<sybux> lydia_: ??? very strange. Are you connect with FranceTelecom ?
<sybux> lydia_: just kidding 
<lydia_> lol
<ardchoille> lol
<lydia_> it proposes me to upgrade
<sybux> upgrade
<lydia_> it says
<lydia_> check if ytour connectionis active
<lydia_> passive connectoion maybe
<pierre__> ardchoille, it works well, thx
<moralless_> ok, connection problems.
<ardchoille> P__: You're welcome :)
<binks> !myth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<lydia_> maybe if i reboot
<lydia_> lol
<cntb> guys try google >> keyboard recorder   repetitive linux
<binks> cntb: have you installed mythtv
<semistud2354> can someone help....everytime i start an emulation in mupen64 the program crashes
<cntb> no just thought you might need that ubotu answer
<binks> lol cheers
<semistud2354> any ideas
<fico> sdfs
<lydia_> :(
<fico> CAN ANYBODY SEE ME?
<lydia_> yes fico
<_Therock> yep
<_Therock> heh
<semistud2354> can someone help....everytime i start an emulation in mupen64 the program crashes
<fico> yUPy!!!
<semistud2354> any ideas
<lydia_> any ideas for me?
<lydia_> too?
<fico> beats me
<cntb> anyone knows of keyboard recorder to save me keystrokes of repetitive work in konqueror or firefox
<nnaelphin> Hello, how can I install nvidia TNT drivers? In display it says it cannot test, and it won't let me apply either
<lydia_> maybe if i pass by a proxy?
<lydia_> anyone knows a good one
<lydia_> my route is 0.0.0.0
<lydia_> maybe thats it
<_Therock> hehe
<_Therock> what is your problem lydia?
<lydia_> hi the rock
<lydia_> i can chat her but i cant browse the inetrnet
<_Therock> local firewall?
<lydia_> ?
<zorglu_> lydia_: 0.0.0.0 is the 'default route' this is normal
<lydia_> ok zorglu
<lydia_> firewall
<lydia_> if theres any i didnt know it
<_Therock> tryed to open a console and type telnet www.google.com 80
<_Therock> ?
<zorglu_> !tab | lydia_
<ubotu> lydia_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lydia_> lol yes i know
<lydia_> my bad*
<_Therock> lydia tryed that?
<_Therock> to telnet to google
<ubuntu> hi what can i do when i can't open my HDD when i am on life cd kubuntu???
<lydia_> im connected
<lydia_> to www.l.google.com
<lydia_> escape bla bla
<hyper_ch> has anyone tried LinuxMCE?
<tux666> why is that you cannot open your hdd?
<_Therock> okay so it connected you lydia
<_Therock> that's good :)
<cntb> is kdcop in ubuntu package s?
<_Therock> so it's a setting of some kind, it's not a network problem
<cntb> is kdcop in ubuntu package s?
<cntb> sorry
<lydia_> yes i think so too
<ubuntu> tux666:  i don't know it says somethink about mount and i don't know how i can do it.
<lydia_> i sure its a network setting
<_Therock> you use kubuntu?
<lydia_> yep
<_Therock> well im new to that but i will try :)
<_Therock> i will msg you :)
<tux666> ubu,do you have linux partitions on your hdd?
<lydia_> okay
<_Therock> check your private
<tux666> if so you can add them to your fstab file
<lydia_> i cant
<lydia_> i cant anwser back
<lydia_> cause im not registered
<ubuntu> tux666: i have only 2 mechanics and no hdd. but when i connect hdd i can't open it.
<zorglu_> !regiter | lydia_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regiter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> hue
<stdin> _Therock: you can do "/ns set UNFILTERED on" to receive messages from unregistered users
<zorglu_> !register | lydia_
<ubotu> lydia_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<_Therock> ah
<tux666> ubu,what is a mechanic???
<zorglu_> dah it was a typo :)
<_Therock> well bugga then lydia
<lydia_> i cant see it uboto
<lydia_> ;)
<ubuntu> tux666:  CD/dvd rom
<lydia_> cant brose anything
<_Therock> well im not that much into kubuntu yet
<lydia_> kubuntu is great except for surfing ont the net i guess
* AutoMatriX is greeting all o fyou
<binks> anyone no if linux MCE will install in fiesty if so is there a howto
<tux666> ubu,it looks like you have a problem with your hdd.Did you check your bios and see if your hdd is listed there?
<lydia_> the BIOS masters are here.
<lydia_> lol
<tux666> lolz
<binks> !linuxmce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lydia_> where are the Kbnt mastaz
<lydia_> is that normal my telent is closed by the client?
<lydia_> and that i get ping timeout when lanching the connect command
<tux666> http://wiki.linuxmce.com/index.php/Version_1_1
<tux666> it says linuxmce runs on kubuntu
<ubuntu> tux666: i don't connect my hdd now.
<lydia_> i guess ill check this out one the ubuntu french forums tomotrrow at work
<lydia_> thanks all thouh
<tux666> ubu,did you connect your hdd?are you able to see your partitions?or do you have any?
<lydia_> what do you want to do ubu
<tux666> exactly!
<ubuntu> tux666: i have 2 paritions and when i connect my hdd i see my 2 partition but i can't open it. how i open it? error says some about mount.
<dhq> i just upgraded my grafix gard to gforce now what do i do for my adapter
<dhq> i mean drivers
<BluesKaj> binks, I checked out linux MCE and it looks to me like you need Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy , not kubuntu , plus alot of bluetooth stuff to make it all work
<binks> yep just worked that out looks like a vdr install then wow here we go
<tux666> what partitions are they?I had problems with ntfs partitions before.It was because of faulty mbr's
<minty_> hey can any1 help me wiht xmms?
<lydia_> the same with me tux
<BluesKaj> ubuntu , what app are you using to look at your partitions
<lydia_> but i cant help you
<BluesKaj> what's the prob, minty_?
<minty_> like i only just started using ubuntu/kubuntu etc linux
<minty_> n im shit at it
<minty_> i downloaded xmms
<minty_> but it says error wen i try to configure it
<tux666> @lydia,I used a recovery cd to fix the partition,then recovered all the files and formatted it to ext3 for good
<BluesKaj> look for an app called amarok in the kmenu, it's much better than xmms
<minty_> yta i knwo
<minty_> but its shit
<minty_> keeps lagging when i chasnge songs n that
<rob__> hey
<minty_> rele rele annoying
<BluesKaj> minty_, you can install xmms with adept pkg manager
<hjacob> I want to downgrade wine(i installed via aptitude from their repos, meaning I have the newest version 0.9.37.) how would i do that? preferably using aptitude or apt-get
<ubuntu> tux666: yes it is NTFS
<ubuntu> tux666: linux can't read NTFS anf FAT yes.
<SlimeyPete> it can read and write both.
<tux666> did you try ntfs 3g package .It can mount ntfs partitions automatically.If it says errors about the partition ,then you need to boot into your windows,check for errors and try again
<hjacob> ubuntu: FAT32 is read/write able by default, NTFS requires a driver.
<minty_> gd point
<lydia_> sp thats why i couldnt run a floppy i made at work with xp
<lydia_> ?
<minty_> will i get the hang of konsole n all that terminal stuff eventually
<UKESN|Javax> warsow 0.3 released !!! hurrah!
<hjacob> lydia: depends on the fs of the floppy, as well as the data on it
<lydia_> the data was the deb i used to install my modem
<lydia_> ^^
<lydia_> and i still cant browse!
<lydia_> grrr
<jhutchins> lydia_: Did you get firefox installed?
<lydia_> nope
<lydia_> and i cant find it
<ubuntu> tux666: so my windows is crashed a few days ago. do U think, some package it will be ok for open my hdd?
<tux666> well there are packages to fix fat32 maybe but ntfs support is still sketchy
<tux666> so probably you need to fix your ntfs partitions somehow
<ubuntu> tux666:  ok thx very much :)
<tux666> ubuntu,there are lot of bootable harddisk recovery softwares available
<tux666> try hiren's boot cd
<buz> is there anything at all i can do if suspend to disk aborts because swsusp cant free enough memory (i got 1G)
<buz> (besides the obvious case of closing apps)
<jhutchins> buz: Increase swap?
<buz> i already have 2G of swap
<jhutchins> Maybe DECREASE it.
<lydia_> lol
<jhutchins> 2g is a bit extreme.
<lydia_> 2 G!
<tux666> 2G @
<tux666> !!
<lydia_> depends on the ram
<buz> well the idea was to go to 2G ram in a few weeks
<lydia_> but still big i guess
<lydia_> buz
<tux666> yes but still too much swap acts adversely
<lydia_> thats nit the way it goes!
<buz> try with 1G swap?
<lydia_> too much swap fu**x the HD
<tux666> it shouldn't exceed 1 GB
<buz> that worked on my old 768mb notebook
<buz> lydia_: no it won't, i run it with swappiness=0 anyhow
<jaims> hi all
<buz> if i do close some apps, suspend does work
<buz> so i guess it's a physical memory thing?
<lydia_> humm that passive connection...
<lydia_> argh
<lydia_> nobody is full of science regarding the networks here?
<jhutchins> lydia_: Yeah, network engineer.  Your earlier problem isn't with networking, it's with konq.
<lydia_> i managed to dl firefox right now
<lydia_> :)
<skane> nick skane
<jhutchins> great!
<skane> new nick skane
<frojnd> what's the package name that has all tools for compile?
<jhutchins> skane: So we see.
<lydia_> firefox 2.0.03 is that it?
<Mittel> register <password>
<radioaktivstorm> hello, my logout menu no longer has options for shutdown, restart and change user. has anyone encountered this and can someone give me pointers on how to fix?
<lydia_> hummm
<lydia_> it freezes ...
<Mittel> register Mittel
<jhutchins> I suspect you may not haev a great connection.  I assume you've tried dropping it and reconnecting.
<BluesKaj> radioaktivstorm,  ctrl-alt-backspace and re-login
<jhutchins> !info mozilla-firefox
<lydia_> got it!
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: Transition package for firefox rename. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.3+1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 57 kB, installed size 116 kB
<jhutchins> lydia_: That's the current one in the repo's.
<lydia_> YEAH
<lydia_> OMG
<skane> ...
<lydia_> lol
<skane> heh
<radioaktivstorm> BluesKaj, thanks ill try that.
<yanick> excuse me does somebody knows how to disable a soundcard permently under kubuntu?
<jhutchins> !find inttypes.h
<jhutchins> yanick: Blacklist the driver.
<yanick> how do I do that please?
<jhutchins> yanick: Do you know what driver it uses?
<ubotu> File inttypes.h found in avr-libc, dietlibc-dev, gcc-snapshot, kvirc-dev, libace-dev (and 21 others)
<lydia_> HAHAHA
<lydia_> THANKS ALL
<lydia_> im officially a newbie now
<jhutchins> lydia_: So, it's like working now?
<yanick> ummm Kmix is telling me the current mixer is SIS SI7012   .  which is the driver for my AC97 card i don't wanna use
<jhutchins> yanick: Ok, check lsmod and see that that's the drier name, add it to /etc/mod... hang on a sec...
<lydia_> perfectly working
<yanick> ok
<radioaktivstorm> ok ctrl +alt+Backspace didn't seem to fix the problem
<lydia_> im gonna reboot to see about the automatic connection
<lydia_> thanks again all
<lydia_> ciao
<jhutchins> yanick: Ok, check lsmod and see that that's the drier name, add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<yanick> what is ismod?
<jaims> lsmod
<jaims> returns a list of all modules loaded i think
<yanick> i don't know much about linux yet so how do i accecc ismod?
<jaims> through konsole
<jaims> if u are in kde, gnome-terminal in gnome
<jaims> are u using gnome?
<yanick> kde
<jaims> k
<Cosmo__> maybe I am just missing it, but is there someplace I can switch between my USB headset and the speakers connected to my sound card as far as my sound output?
<BluesKaj> radioaktivstorm, how did you login , generic or safe ?
<jaims> alt+f2 and type konsole
<jhutchins> jaims: Correct.
<BluesKaj> the first time
<jaims> in konsole u type lsmod
<jhutchins> Cosmo__: Oughta be an option in the mixer.
<jaims> lsmod | grep whatyourelookingfor
<radioaktivstorm> generic.
<radioaktivstorm> i am trying reconfig of kdm now
<jhutchins> yanick: Sorry, multitasking.  Jaims is correct.
<radioaktivstorm> hopefully that might work
<radioaktivstorm> brb
<BluesKaj> radioaktivstorm, have you installed anything since you logged in ?
<JP_P_home> hello
<JP_P_home> need help to configure raki for synchronizing my smartphone
<radioaktivstorm> BluesKaj, nope. but i did just run dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<jaims> i'm trying the beryl stuff
<jaims> never wanted to give it a try till now
<jaims> i'm impressed
<JP_P_home> i manage to connecte the smartphone, but when it sync it sync with nothing
<radioaktivstorm> i think the problem started when i accidentally opened desktop-effects from gnome under kde then reset my kde profile.
<BluesKaj> ok radioaktivstorm , you need to reboot , do the 3 finger linux saute again and this time choose restart from the login menu
<BluesKaj> salute
<yanick> arghh  gee thats hard alright.  I can'T figure out which module is my sound driver
<yanick> i'm trying to delete that driver because each time I boot kmix is always taking a guess about which driver to use so I end up with no sound when the SIS driver is picked..
<yanick> I may try to disable in the bios instead.  Is there a way to enter the bios under an OS or I have to reboot?
<montoya> Riddell:
<BluesKaj> yanick , you can turn off a souncard in the BIOS peripherals in windows , but I don't know if it works in linux
<Cosmo__> ok in Kmix I think I set it to my USB headset, but it is still outputting the sound to my speakers
<yanick> funny is thing is that my motherboard is evil about the bios. I don't have a load screen so no time to press Del to enter it.  so I,ve got a hell of a time disabling my ac97
<yanick> somebody got the same type of motherboard like me?
<yanick> :P
<BluesKaj> yanick hold down F1 or F2 when the pc is booting
<ads_> looking for a good guide on how to control ssh users i.e monitor disconnect etc  basically administrating ssh   pls
<radioaktivstorm> BluesKaj, Brilliant! it works! :) i love linux....if it ever breaks, it can be fixed :D ciao all!
<radioaktivstorm> thanks for all the help
<BluesKaj> hey NP radioaktivstorm :)
<yanick> ok thanks i'll go try that out :P
<ads_> any1 know how i can disconenct shh users from my machine?
<ads_> pls
<tsdgeos> ads_: kill the ssh daemon?
<jaims> bye all
<premier_> hello, kde seems to have broken png support for me... is there a package I need to install?
<ads_> no i want to keep ssh running
<ads_> just kill usr pls
<BluesKaj> premier_, look in synaptic, there some png pkgs available there that may help .
<Sergo> hello, what X widget toolkit does kubuntu use
<scanman> selam trk var m
<_arafat> sik ta lan!
<BluesKaj> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<scanman> arafat sana birey yazarm anadan girer slalenden karm
<scanman> trke yardm diyorsundA kimse yokki orda birben varm q.k
<keen> was bedeutet die meldung: E: Konnte Paket wpa_supplicant nicht finden?
<keen> hallo erstmal
<BluesKaj> !de | keen,
<ubotu> keen,: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> hmm, germans have no patience :)
<sercik> hi to all! i love kubuntu
<TheInfinity> sercik: nice way to say hello :)
<sercik> Hi TheInfinity! this channel is good like kubuntu
<TheInfinity> i think most of the users here do so *g*
<sercik> i think that all people could love linux and kubuntu also with the help of great people here
<jtmoney> i've noticed that there have not been any updates for a while... is adept possibly broken on my computer, or has ubuntu really not released any updates in the past few days?
<sercik> TheInfinity: sure!!
<SlimeyPete> jtmoney: I haven't noticed any either, and I use synaptic.
<sercik> i'm trying to install win98 under qemu speed is impressive
<jthomas> jtmoney: i agree but there have been a few; i was worried but i got some at work today and a few more at home last week.  i think its just stable right now
<TheInfinity> jthomas: if you have feisty: there are not so much updates at the moment
<jthomas> jtm
<TheInfinity> and the bugs which exist have to be traced ...
<jtmoney> alright, thanks
<jtmoney> also, i've checked ~/.kde/Autostart and there is nothing in it, but gaim always launches when i start up kubuntu, and my volume settings are never saved. possibly related?
<sercik> TheInfinity: qhat do you think about feisty?? i think is not the best ubuntu out here!
<TheInfinity> sercik: it has a vpnc bug which is already assigned and will be updated soon - and the configuration of my soundcard is still crap - but everything else works :)
<kilrae> feisty has good beryl-ness :P
<kilrae> is it just me or have there been no feisty updates?
<sercik> also i have problem with soundcard (sudigy) the sound is crap and then the system is slow i con't like it
<TheInfinity> there where only updates in multiverse and some 3rd parity deb sources
<TheInfinity> sercik: I have a Audigy2 NX - its an USB 2 soundcard
<TheInfinity> thats real fun ;)
<sercik> wow!! i have read out there that version 2.6 kernel is not so good and every release add some bugs
<kilrae> with edgy there were updates to ignore practically every day, but since i installed feisty two weeks ago there haven't been any
<TheInfinity> does anybody know a way to activate dmix plugin for internal intel and external usb2 soundcard? :)
<sercik> in dapper and edgy i heve noone problem with my supported audigy
<kilrae> that and the fact the kdm seems to need me to enter my password twice have me worried
<jtmoney> kilrae: you can try enabling autologin... is the second password request for kwallet?
<jtmoney> kilrae: also, i've noticed there haven't been any updates
<jtmoney> heh, i thought i was talking in #ubuntu for the last line
<uko> hey
<sercik> Hi Admiral_Chicago!
<kilrae> jtmoney: no, i seem to get a wrong password notice everytime i try to login, i have a tortuous pass, but it just seems odd to mistype it EVERY first time and get it right every second time
<groi> tr
<slicknick_> yall able to pull up CIFS shares with Konqueror ?
<slicknick_> every time i try to cif:/ it throws a locate: in front
<slicknick_> cifs
<binks> !vdr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vdr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slicknick_> !vifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slicknick_> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binks> anyone no what to do if i start vdr i get this error   vdr: please turn off UTF-8 before starting VDR
<slicknick_> did you search google
<binks> me did i google
<jhutchins_lt> binks: Should be in the docs.
<rob__> have anybody tried kubuntu on ps3
<binks> how doi change my character set from LANG=en_GB.UTF-8
<jhutchins_lt> slicknick_: Does smb: work for cifs?
<guillermo> hello
<binks> and what whould i set it to
<guillermo> how can i install the newset driver for my graphic card?
<slicknick_> jhutchins: yes i can access the shares with smb. so i guess i dont udnerstand smbFS/ciFS? like ummm... whats the diff. between the two
<Graham> guillermo: What's your graphis card?
<guillermo> Ati as far as i remeber
<guillermo> geforce 1900
<guillermo> 256
<jhutchins_lt> slicknick_: The difference for me is I found enough documentation to get samba working with smb, never found anything on cifs.
<Graham> Wtf?
<Graham> Dude Geforeces are nvidia, find out FOR CERTAIN what card you have.
<slicknick_> lol
<Graham> lspci may help.
<Graham> slicknick_: CIFs never worked for me, has to use smb.
<guillermo> lspci i am new in linux (today) but i guess that is a line that should be run on the terminal
<jhutchins_lt> guillermo: Yeah, you will want to know what lspci thinks it is.
<jhutchins_lt> guillermo: You will go far.  Yes.
<guillermo> let me check
<Graham> guillermo: Oh if you're new today I'll cut you some slack :)
<guillermo> i dont know how i waited so much to leave windows
<Graham> I gave my friend Kubuntu, got it internet working, gave him beryl and everything, he was dead impressed.
<rob__> what is an easy way to install beryl
<Graham> guillermo: Paste the outpt of lspci into #lf_flood
<rob__> ?
<binks> i set ,, export LANG=en_GB.UTF  but vdr still complains im utf-8
<guillermo> yeah i got 2 interesting here they go
<guillermo> 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] 
<guillermo> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]  (Seconda
<jhutchins_lt> !se | guillermo
<ubotu> guillermo: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<guillermo> how the f? you knew i am swedish?
<Graham> Congratulations, you're using ATI, which is bad because ATI support is shit, nevertheless it'll work.
* jhutchins_lt knows many things.
<guillermo> what should i get then?
<Graham> ATI drivers.
<guillermo> lol!
<guillermo> i meant what kind of grahic card is the best?
<guillermo> nividia worked fine in windows
<Graham> Well that's like asking if you like anal or oral, it's personal oppinion.
<jhutchins_lt> guillermo: I think the xorg drivers work fine for the 9600
<guillermo> i was thinking about putting out some money to a new computer, but with kubuntu i dont think i need that
<Graham> Nividia is generally better on Linux.
<Graham> I think, like nvidia ones, they can be found in the repository, which drivers they are I'm not sure.
<guillermo> i am gona check on adept for xorg
<Graham> guillermo: Don't bother, you're running x already :)
<jhutchins_lt> On the other hand, ATI makes regular commits to the OS drivers, and they supply drivers for Mac which are easy to port.
<guillermo> i am running what?
<Graham> guillermo: You're not running a 64bit system are you?
<jhutchins_lt> guillermo: You're running xorg.
<guillermo> i searched on dept for xorg and i got a millons answers
<jhutchins_lt> guillermo: Yeah, xorg pretty much is the GUI you're using, all the parts of it.
<guillermo> oh no, i am on a amd athlon +1900 1600 GHz that is 32 bit right?
<Graham> Did you install the 64bit version of Kubuntu?
<jhutchins_lt> guillermo: Yes, that is 32 bit.
<guillermo> well coz i was watching a video, and it is slow
<jhutchins_lt> guillermo: Which player?
<guillermo> i used vlc
<guillermo> and amorok
<guillermo> koffeine did not evn opened it
<jhutchins_lt> guillermo: Might try mplayer.
<guillermo> it complainde about it being mpeg
<guillermo> mplayer it is
<Graham> guillermo: I think, like nvidia ones, they can be found in the repository, which drivers they are
<Graham> guillermo: It might be slow because you've not got the graphics drivers installed.
<SlimG2> When I resize images in krita they tend to get a 1px wide transparent vertical line at the right side, why? what am i doing wrong or how could I fix it?
<Graham> My favourite video player is Kaffeine.
<Graham> Integrates rather nicely into KDE :)
<guillermo> kaffeine does it complains with anyformat?
<Graham> Kaffeine will play any format you have codecs for.
<guillermo> how do i install the graphic drivers?
<jhutchins_lt> !ati | guillermo
<ubotu> guillermo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Graham> You can get them from the repository, search Add/Remove programs and search "Ubuntu restricted" should show up in the misc category.
<guillermo> i am gonna chech that side up
<Graham> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<guillermo> man i love this shit.
<Graham> That's the ATI thingy.
<guillermo> 25 minuts of isntall, and chat suport
<Graham> Welcome to the world of Linux :)
<Graham> Installing Linux is like... cleansing your soul of sin, only instead of your soul it's your hard drive, and instead of sin it's windows, but those last 2 are easy to confuse.
<guillermo> lol!!!
<ardchoille> lol
<maass_> haw i can play 3gp files ?
<maass_> hlooooooooo
<vmuser> hi...what is the command to check if i have kernel heards installed?
<angelripper> maass_: u can use the vlc player
<jhutchins_lt> maass_: Never heard of it before, but there are at least convertors.  I suppose I'd try playing with vlc and mplayer, then look for convertors.
<starkruzr> hi.  I installed ubuntu at first, then installed kubuntu-desktop later.  why is it that a) beryl-manager no longer automatically starts when I login under KDE and b) when I start it myself, I lose my window bars?
<angelripper> maass_: for convert it just use mencoder (mencoder -idx input.3gp -oac mp3lame -ovc lavc -o output.avi)
<jhutchins_lt> starkruzr: Because beryl is built for gnome, and isn't anywhere near ready for release yet.
<starkruzr> hell.  really?
<starkruzr> so I can just expect it to not work?
<jhutchins_lt> Yes.
<starkruzr> but K is so pretty, dammit.
<jhutchins_lt> However, you might very well be able to get it working, many people have.
* starkruzr fumes.
<rob__> how to apt-get beryl on kubuntu
<starkruzr> jhutchins_lt: any clues as to how I can find how that works?
<word> jhutchins_lt: built for gnome? Beryl has nearly nothing to do with gnome it probably won't work any better or worrse
<The_Un-Named> I believe you can get beryl by just installing it through the package manager, rob__
<rob__> ok
<jhutchins_lt> word: If you say so.
<starkruzr> word: any advice?
<jhutchins_lt> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<word> starkruzr: you should probably check in #beryl they see many common problems very frequently no window borders is one of them go in there and explain your symptoms
<starkruzr> okay.
<starkruzr> gracias.
<jhutchins_lt> word: #beryl should probably be added to the bot.
<word> probably...I wouldn't know how to do that though
<jhutchins_lt> word: It was built with the intent of using it with gnome, which I think it inhereted from compiz.  You can get kde working with it, but there are frequent problems.
<word> jhutchins_lt: other than it getting my processor up to 64 degrees C when running games (VERY poor HSF) i've had no problems i couldn't solve except for the rare crash, that resulted in it being reverted to kdm momentarily until i restarted beryl
<word> jhutchins_lt: i've seen similar results with gnome
#kubuntu 2007-05-16
<sercik> i can't use sudo command anymore.. please help me!!!
<jhutchins_lt> sercik: Well, the basic info is here:
<sercik> i thibk that tje problrm is i have done following command usermod -G vbixusere sercik
<jhutchins_lt> !sudo | sercik
<ubotu> sercik: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<routh> I need a hand from someone - I used automatix and downloaded the latest updates kubuntu dapper - and now I can't access /media/usbdisk no matter what I do with /etc/fstab
<sercik> i think that the problem is i have done following command usermod -G vboxusers sercik
<jhutchins_lt> sercik: Yup.  Should have used -a
<sercik> now when i do sudo don't work and if i launch adept dor example i insert my user password but it don't gice me access
<sercik> please what can i do??
<lascar> /disconnect
<jhutchins_lt> sercik: Probably need to do usermod -a adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<jhutchins_lt> sercik: Followed by your username, of course.
<sercik> ah ok
<jhutchins_lt> sercik: Actually, your username twice, you want to be a member of serick too.
<routh> Anyone have any idea what happened to my system? I used to have access to any new usb drives, but now it tells me I don't have access permissions
<sercik> switch -a is incorrect
<jhutchins_lt> you may also need to usermod -g sercik sercik
<jhutchins_lt> sercik: Hm.
<sercik> i have tried it and usermod don't recognize -a
<jhutchins_lt> sercik: Sorry, -Ga
<jhutchins_lt> Whoops, sorry, I'm rusty on this.
<jhutchins_lt> sercik: seperate the groupnames with commas.
<jhutchins_lt> sercik: no spaces, just commas.
<sercik> like this usermod -Ga adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip......
<jhutchins_lt> sercik: Yes.
<jhutchins_lt> sercik: Some commands require that you use the form usermod -G -a, but they usually allow you to combine the options.
<sercik> it says "a group unknown"
<jhutchins_lt> sercik: Sigh.  Try -G -a then.
<jhutchins_lt> sercik: "This behaviour can be changed via -a option..." - from man usermod
<sercik> sercik is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<jhutchins_lt> Heh.
<sercik> and also another strange thing i have no mixer
<jhutchins_lt> sercik: Probably because you're not in group audio.
<JP_P_home> hello raki crashes when i try to sync the calendar, but it is ok for contacts
<sercik> i'm not is sudoers so i can't use sudo so i can't add myself to groups i think...
<jhutchins_lt> sercik: Sorry, man, I gotta go feed the horses.  I'm sure there's a page on this on the wiki or something.
<sercik> thank you jhutchins
<sercik> :(
<dextrone> hello, can anyone tell me if I can install kubuntu from the {regular} cd wo/ loading the desktop
<guillermo> yes you can
<guillermo> i did it today
<dextrone> my install often freezes at the main install part where it says Detecting Filesystems
<dextrone> can u tell me how
<guillermo> well mine diod not freezze
<guillermo> i had a little problem but that was beaacause the cd was damaged
<guillermo> i isntalled kubuntu 7.04
<guillermo> i restarted the pc with the cd insidde
<JP_P_home> nobody uses raki ?
<dextrone> same, but when i load the desktop, it freezes
<dextrone> ,and how do I install wo/ loading the desktop
<guillermo> then it gets to a screen when it asks you what you want to do, i picked start kubuntu in safe mode graphics
<dextrone> and does that allow you to install wo/ the desktop
<dextrone> or is there something I need to do along with that
<guillermo> after you get to the desktop
<dextrone> yes
<guillermo> there is a little icon on the desktop that says install
<guillermo> then it just to follow orders
<dextrone> wait
<dextrone> it freezes when I do that at the last step when I press install,
<dextrone> it says detecting filesystems
<guillermo> what do you have for hardrives?
<dextrone> I tried leaving it on for ~3 hrs but no dice
<dextrone> 40GB maxtator
<Sanne> dextrone: your best bet would be the alternate cd (but I guess you already know about that?)
<dextrone> well
<dextrone> the thing is the live cd is my only wait to get anywhere beyond "Press any key to restart" OR "Hal.dll is corrupt" {2xp installs}
<dextrone> and that's why I can't get the alt. cd
<oem> hello.. :)
<dextrone> oem:hello, is there anyway to install kubuntu {7} wo/ loading the live desktop
<guillermo> chek if someone lives near you with a disc?
<morfejas> yra lietuviu ?:)
<guillermo> i would try to format the disc and try again to isntall
<dextrone> well, I know a few people here and there but I need it fixed now, so if there's any other solution I'd like it
<dextrone> the hdd
<dextrone> ?
<guillermo> where are you writting from now? windows?
<dextrone> no
<morfejas> how instal skype? :\
<dextrone> the live cd
<guillermo> and it frezzes just at the end anfter pressing install
<gnom> HI !!  DOES ANYONE HAVE PROBLEM POWERING OFF KUBUNTU MACHIME ??
<dextrone> morfejas:http://tntmax.com/content/view/176/60/
<morfejas> fnx
<skane> how can i change screen size in linux? please
<guillermo> it happened to me that a warning message came up but it was hided behind the originla window so i could not see it
<guillermo> maybe that is it, try moving the main window
<nosrednaekim> skane: change screen size?do you have a widescreen monitor?
<dextrone> no my mouse froze
<guillermo> Waht is the kubuntu for ubuntus System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager" and select "ATI accelerated graphics driver
<guillermo> oh that wa s even wrose
<dextrone> ......pesky windows, if it worked for ONE more time I could install debian/ubuntu from those auto install programs
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: as far as I can tell there is none... sadly enough
<skane> nosrednaekim: i think resolution
<gnom> hI Guillermo, do you have problems with ATI?
<gnom> I run on ATI too and can't run 3D Cube
<nosrednaekim> skane: do you have a widescreen monitor?
<skane> nosrednaekim: no i have 19'
<guillermo> gnome yeah
<guillermo> i am trying ti install the drivers
<gnom> can you?
<guillermo> i got a link but it is for ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> skane: what type of graphics card do you have?
<guillermo> it says smething about "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager" and select "ATI accelerated graphics driver
<skane> nosrednaekim: geforce 5600 FX
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: go into adept, and install the "fglrx" package
<guillermo> that, after using tje command line to install some thing
<gnom> try original ubuntu drivers, ATI's dont work
<nosrednaekim> skane: install "nvidia-glx"
<nosrednaekim> its the proprietary Nvidia drivers
<guillermo> do i nedd the control panel?
<gnom> found tutorial, no control panel
<guillermo> it's done
<guillermo> i am gona try to watch a film
<gnom> player?
<guillermo> i got vlc, amarok, kaffeine,mplayer
<gnom> Prefered?
<gnom> my kubuntu is too slow running amarok
<guillermo> i installed kubuntu today i dont know
<guillermo> i had windows untill this morning
<nosrednaekim> gnom: install exaile!
<guillermo> i dont see anything on amarok burt i hear
<gnom> nice distro, but requires work
<gnom> did you compile dirvers (xine)?
<guillermo> are you talking to me?
<guillermo> xine? i guess i didi
<luke_> windows req work
<gnom> Anybody have experience witc Scientific linux?
<morfejas> cp skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb.orig
<morfejas> cp: cannot stat `skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb': No such file or directory
<morfejas> help.. :)
<gnom> change repositories
<nosrednaekim> morfejas: what are you trying to do?
<morfejas> instal skype
<dextrone> is there any boot option with the cd that I can try so it boots directly into the isbtaller
<dextrone> *live cd
<nosrednaekim> dextrone: no... you need the alternate installer for that
<luke_> kxmame on kubumtu is top notch
<luke_> played frogger today
<gnom> ARE YOU AMERICANS?
<nosrednaekim> what is kxmane
<morfejas> I don`t speek EN help my how work next ... plz... :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<luke_> emulatoe
<gnom> what is the problem?
<morfejas> cp skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb.orig
<morfejas> cp: cannot stat `skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb': No such file or directory
<morfejas> what :)
<guillermo> it does not work
<nosrednaekim> morfejas: if you don't speak  english, go to a channel for your language
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: what doesn't?
<guillermo> koffeine does not show anything neither does amarok
<guillermo> i mean the drivers
<guillermo> vlc shows sound and picture but it is slow
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: drivers for what?
<luke_> kxmame is in synaptic
<guillermo> and pretty bad with fullscreen
<guillermo> i am trying to install drivers for an ati graphic card
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: go into adept
<jaevel> can someone tell me where to find hardware list that is compatible with the new nvidia-glx-new driver?
<sercik> i don't know why but i have deassociated my user from groups i think so now i need to know to which group should add my user to work correctly in kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> and search for adept
<nosrednaekim> search for "fglrx" sorry
<guillermo> i already installed it
<nosrednaekim> jaevel: pretty much anything after the Geforce4
<morfejas> fnx
<morfejas> bye
<morfejas> >:)
<pierre_> how to make knetworkmanager remember for my wifi network wpa key, when i enter it the kde wallet ask me for a password but next time i start i have to enter it again, is it because knetworkmanager is maybe starting before the kdewallet ?
<luke_> automatics will help
<jaevel> nosrednaekim, are you sure? i have a GeForce 440 something or another and i cant get it to work?
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: ok, now, run this command "sudo aticonfig --initial --overlay-type=Xv"
<sercik> jhutchins: i ave solved a little i have started kubuntu with kernel parameter sinlge and i have added sercik to group admin
<nosrednaekim> jaevel: ok...not sure... just run nvidia-glx there is really very little difference in functionality right now
<sercik> could you repeat me that groups to which i need to add sercik?
<jaevel> nosrednaekim, well.. i've been trying to run wine->wow and everyone keeps telling me to upgrade my drivers to get it to work....
<guillermo> i did taht nosrednaekm
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: ok, now you need to edit your Xorg.
<guillermo> should it be working bwtter now?
<nosrednaekim> no.. not yet.
<skane> nosrednaekim:  i know it now thx
<guillermo> if you guide me ill be thankfull
<nosrednaekim> skane: NP
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: will do
<sercik> i'm not able to access sound as user
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: log out, and select in the KDM sessions menu or whatever to restart the X sever
<nosrednaekim> then log back in.
<guillermo> i'll be right back
<skane> GN
<gnom> poor guy
<guillermo> i am back
<guillermo> when i loged out i did restart the x-server
<guillermo> there was an option when i was about to write my password
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<oem> hi
<oem> i have a problem with beryl
<gnom> hi
<gnom> me too
<nosrednaekim> run the command " glxinfo | grep direct"
<guillermo> well i tryied kaffeine now and it works a lot better
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: really? good.
<guillermo> it works very good even in full size window
<oem> its about the rendering?
<nosrednaekim> oem: sorry, wasn't talking to you
<oem> ok
<gnom> oem: did it work before?
<oem> yes
<gnom> on wath card?
<guillermo> man thx for the help
<oem> intel 865g
<Graham> guillermo: You get your ATI card sorted I see?
<gnom> linux native drivers?
<oem> yeh
<gnom> work better. I crashed my systwm with ATI drivers
<gnom> pure sabotage
<Graham> guillermo: Yes? No? Potatoes?
<guillermo> Graham? potatoes
<Graham> Seemed random, you get your graphics card working?
<nosrednaekim> Graham: I think he did.
<Graham> Lovelly jubely :)
<gnom> baad...
<rich__> imnew to linux
<Bi||aBong> i have a problem with wine and cedega when i try run GTA SA this crash
<rich__> i have no idea what im doing
<nosrednaekim> osrry to spoil your rhyme... its spelled "jubilee"
<rich__> somone help.
<oem> pleas check this is a screenshot of my desktop runing beryl http://img378.imageshack.us/img378/445/mydesktopjs6.png
<nosrednaekim> rich__: ok... whats the problem
<guillermo> man i love this thing
<guillermo> i am gonna convince my friends of give it a try
<rich__> im trying to install programs, and whever i try to do so,, it says unable to compile excutible
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: what thing?
<gnom> instal gcc
<rich__> gcc?
<rich__> see this is my first time ever using linux
<gnom> my first kubuntu didn t have it
<Sanne> rich__: for installting software in general in *ubuntu, see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<guillermo> i mean linux
<guillermo> kubuntu all this world outside windows
<nosrednaekim> rich__: what program?you ussually don't need to compile something..
<gnom> need Knemo
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: ah yes... most don't know this world exists...
<dextrone> can anyone help me figure out why my computer freezes when I press the "Install" button; it freezes at 15% Detecting Filesystems
<rich__> well what im really trying to get is beryl
<rich__> and i have no idea how to
<agn0stic> dextrone: are you sure it's not just hanging for a bit?
<dextrone> I've left it on for hours sometimes; nothing changes
<gnom> rich:get to know it in general, worry about 3d later
<nosrednaekim> rich__: ok... first, are you running Nvidia or Intel graphics?
<rich__> ATI
<agn0stic> dextrone: i assume ubuntu 7.10 is what you're trying to install?
<dextrone> yes
<gnom> rich: with ATI your scroweddd...
<dextrone> brb
<agn0stic> dextrone: first thing to try would be burning the iso cd at a slow speed, to make sure it's burnt correctly
<nosrednaekim> rich__: is it a new card, or an older one?
<rich__> a new one
<rich__> brand new computer all together
<Tired_> If Kubuntu decides (without me asking, after install) to load a certain kernel module, and it does, does that mean I have that particular hardware?
<Graham> Tired_: Just means Kubuntu THINKS you have particular hardware.
<nosrednaekim> rich__: that will be a big pain then. ATI doesn't play nice with Linux.
<Tired_> So I might have Bluetooth, then...
<lascar> agreed
<ubuntu> I need help with partitioning my drive
<Tired_> Cool
<rich__> well what about  cgl
<rich__> xgl*
<rich__> iv read that it is compatible
<Graham> Well... as far as I know, Bluetooth modules are loaded anyway.
<nosrednaekim> Tired_: nah.. you probably don't.. Ubuntu just loads those things.
<Daisuke_Ido> cmopatible, yes, stable, oh most certainly not
<Graham> I personally just got rid of mine.
<Tired_> Oh.  I don't know how I'd test it anyways...I have no bluetooth devices
<ubuntu> can I get help with partitioning my drive
<rich__> well either way id like to try it atleast
<nosrednaekim> rich__: it is.. but its both unstable and a bit heavy on resouces
<Graham> NO YOU CAN'T!
<gnom> dont be cruel
<Graham> ubuntu: Get QTparted and you'll be halfway home.
<ubuntu> please private message me if you can help
<nosrednaekim> rich__: ok then...
<gnom> Gparted is more sin
<gnom> simple
<nceterval> What is the name of the Kubuntu update manager I can use to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty?  Adept was supposed to launch it, but crashed.
<Graham> Gparted is more gnome :)
<gnom> yea
<Graham> And sucks ass anyway.
<gnom> uuu
<oem> cya
<rich__> so how would i go about doing so
<agn0stic> nceterval: you can just change the names in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Graham> ubuntu: What do you want to do to your drive?
<nosrednaekim> !XGL | rich__
<ubotu> rich__: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<agn0stic> nceterval: then apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<ubuntu> yay
<nceterval> agn0stic, There's no reason to use whatever fancy GUI Kubuntu have designed?
<Graham> ubuntu: Hello?
<rich__> thanks, and that should be step by step on how to install
<sercik> please could someone do the following command "groups" and give me the output?? PLEASE!!!
<agn0stic> nceterval: i find it faster to do stuff from the command line most of the time, especially installing apps. If you want to use the gui, you can, but it's mainly a wrapper to the command line tools anyhow
<nceterval> agn0stic, What is the command to launch the GUI (for reference if nothing else)?
<nosrednaekim> rich__: yeah... if not(or if you have problems) come back here
<Admiral_Chicago> sercik: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin freddy
<Admiral_Chicago> freddy is my user name
<gnom> I can't turn off my computer HELP
<agn0stic> nceterval: idk. synaptic is one front-end to apt (assuming you're talking about the gui for upgrading)
<Graham> gnom: Unplug it.
<gnom> Kubuntu gets stuck
<Graham> Load it in recovery mode and do shutdown, see if any errors occour.
<gnom> There is no error if I power it off from root konsole
<nceterval> agn0stic, Oh, I'm not looking for a package manger, there is apparently a frontend specifically for the Feisty upgrade (http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php).
<ubuntu> it wont let me format my disk
<sercik> Admiral_Chicago: thank you very much
<nceterval> agn0stic, As I said, Adept indicated that it would launch it and then crashed.
<sercik> how can i add myself to all that groups??
<ubuntu> any ideas on how to make it so that when i partition it it wont say that i cant change the partition size
<gnom> unmount if first
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> its my windows hard drive
<ubuntu> its a 350 gig sata and has over 50 gigs free
<gnom> you need ntfs3g
<Graham> No he doesn't.
<Graham> He needs the ntfsutils
<Graham> So you can resize it.
<gnom> isn't installed by default
<gnom> do it from win
<agn0stic> nceterval: the command to launch adept should be "adept" without the quotes.
<Alonea> what is the big difference between the dvd and the live cd?
<agn0stic> nceterval: you could launch it from a terminal and look at the output when it crashes to try to determine the cause
<ubuntu> okay
<ubuntu> so what should i do
<ubuntu> just use partition magic?
<gnom> ubuntu: use knoppix if your win partitions dont work
<Daisuke_Ido> Alonea: the number of included packages
<agn0stic> nceterval: or just do the upgrade yourself, probably less painful if adepts crashing on you
<gnom> ntfs-fix --
<ubuntu> okay
<ubuntu> well heres a question
<Daisuke_Ido> gnom: or how about just setting them up properly and not driving people away from ubuntu, mmmkay?
<Alonea> Daisuke_Ido: ok. downloading disk for friend and he is on dialup.
<ubuntu> whats the partition type for kubuntu
<gnom> sorry
<Alonea> Daisuke_Ido: I should probably get him the dvd, yes?
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu: pretty much whatever you want
<nceterval> agn0stic, Right, I understand how to launch Adept...  it is my understanding that there is a seperate GUI tool used for the Feisty upgrade.
<Daisuke_Ido> Alonea: that would be my recommendation
<ubuntu> what would be reccomended
<nceterval> Perhaps I am mistaken
<ubuntu> ntfs
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu
<Alonea> ubuntu: most use ext3
<ubuntu> okay
<ubuntu> ill use that
<Daisuke_Ido> almost anything :D
<ubuntu> tahnks alonea
<Dragnslcr> Does Feisty run ntpdate on a set interval  by default, or do I have to manually add the cron job?
<Alonea> ubuntu: the live cd should make that by default
<Daisuke_Ido> ext3 is the most common, then reiser or ext2 probably
<Daisuke_Ido> and vfat is good for cross-platform storage
<Alonea> Daisuke_Ido: I doubt he would want to drag his computer to my house for decent internet all the time.
<Daisuke_Ido> although it probably "violates microsoft's patents"
<agn0stic> nceterval: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php makes it look like its done through adept. if it's launching another program, I have no clue what it would be, sorry.
<nceterval> agn0stic, Hmm, ok.  Thanks for your time.
<gnom> screw theri patents
<Admiral_Chicago> Alonea: the dvd has all of main on there
<Alonea> Admiral_Chicago: ok. hopefully this download doesn't take too long...
<Daisuke_Ido> the dvd is the best option, but it doesn't have universe...  as Admiral_Chicago just said and i should really pay more attention
<Admiral_Chicago> :-) Alonea about as long as it takes a dvd to download
<Alonea> Daisuke_Ido: well, he just wants to get his computer up at the moment with some stuff on it. He just built his own.
<Alonea> Admiral_Chicago: hehe. Well, he is supposed to come by in a couple hours for it. Worst case I give him Edgy Eft and he can get over it.
<gnom> bye
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, edgy-feisty upgrade over dialup
<Daisuke_Ido> that's torture
<sercik> Admiral_Chicago: thank you very much i have solved my problem
<Alonea> Daisuke_Ido: well, he could always wait to upgrade and actually bring over computer to my house for relief...
<Admiral_Chicago> torrents work well for me. good speeds
<Admiral_Chicago> sercik: my pleasure
<Alonea> Admiral_Chicago: oh! I dunno if you were there, but I found non network manager/knetwork manager option for WPA. It is a bit buggy, but it works
<sercik> i can give a help to all people: if you lose root privileges and you can't use sudo command you can start kubuntu in alternate mode so you can give command as root
<Jack3> can someone please help me with this http://pastebin.ca/490328
<Alonea> Admiral_Chicago: I had no idea that Wireless Assistant had a later version with it.
<Admiral_Chicago> Alonea: few people realize the power of torrents, I was getting 600 k/b down for Ubuntu Studio
<Alonea> Admiral_Chicago: I could try real fast
<Daisuke_Ido> oink!
<Jack3> anyone know?
<nosrednaekim> Jack3: go to "ctrl+alt+f2"
<Admiral_Chicago> Jack3: recovery mode, sudo startx telss you what
<Admiral_Chicago> tells*
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry i'm a bit excited :)
<Jack3> i will have to reboot, im on the windows partition
<Jack3> whats ctrl alt f2 do?
<Admiral_Chicago> okay write down the last line and get back to me
<Jack3> okay
<Admiral_Chicago> i may be afk
<Admiral_Chicago> Jack3: move to a tty
<Jack3> tty?
<nosrednaekim> moves to a command linee only console
<Jack3> alritebrb
<Jack3> actualy
<Jack3> when i tried recovery mode
<Jack3> i put in my ass in sudo -s,and it said incorrect
<Jack3> and i am POSITIVE it is
<dextrone> ok I just came back; when ever I try to install kubuntu 7; it locks up at "detecting filesystems 15%" any help
<dextrone> would be nice
<Jack3> helllllllllllllllllllo?
<nosrednaekim> sudo -s?
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<Jack3> yeh, is that wrong?
<nosrednaekim> no need to shout BTW...
<Jack3> sorry
<Jack3> i think i tried sudo also
<nosrednaekim> I've never used the recovery mode myself,so i'm not sure what it does.
<ardchoille> I guess I've been lucky with this distro.. I've never had to use recovery mode, never had a crash or problem.
<nosrednaekim> yeah..me too... mut then I don'tdo Bit torrents...
<ardchoille> I take that back, the biggest problem I have had with this distro is how to change the kmenu icon, lol
<nosrednaekim> and Jack3's problem is anoyingly common.
<Jack3> really?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<nosrednaekim> I've seen it at lest 2 times
<Daisuke_Ido> if so it sounds liek a wine problem
<Daisuke_Ido> with properly detecting free space
<nosrednaekim> really? I think its a problem with not enough diskspace
<Daisuke_Ido> my sarcasm detector's on the fritz :\
<dextrone> any help for me with my install freezing at detecting file systems
<Alonea> Daisuke_Ido: I wonder if that's just with the wine in the ubuntu repos. I had a lot less problems when I switched to theirs.
<Daisuke_Ido> Alonea: i'm using .9.37 from the budgetdedicated repos and haven't had a problem
<ardchoille> What's the status of the Clicn N Run stuff that I have heard about? How do I get it on my systems?
<Alonea> Daisuke_Ido: yeah, thats what I use too. fixed all of my previous problems with it. Its the one that isn't at budgetdedicated that I had a whole lotta problems with.
<drkns> hello
<drkns> how can i make ndiswrapper module to autoload at start up instead of writing modprobe ndiswrapper
<drkns> everytime
<nosrednaekim> "ndiswrapper -m"
<nosrednaekim> or rather "sudo ndiswrapper -m"
<TheDebugger> I think you just have to write it in : /etc/modules
<drkns> thanks
<nosrednaekim> thats what that command does
<drkns> thank you
<nosrednaekim> you're welcome
<drkns> today i tried to install kubuntu on a raid 0 set up but i failed
<nosrednaekim> drkns: yeah you need the alternate installer for that.
<drkns> it seems raid 0 is not an option
<eduardo> hello who can help me with ubuntu apache asp net?! :'(
<drkns> i tried it with alternate install cd
<nosrednaekim> drkm: ah... ok..
<drkns> it is hard to decide whether i have hardware or software raid
<drkns> my laptop manual says it has hardware raid
<nosrednaekim> laptop? with RAID? WOAH!
<drkns> but kubuntu detected drives as seperate drives even though my fastrack 100 lite set the array
<drkns> yes i was using winxp pro on raid 0 120g set up
<nosrednaekim> drkns: your laptop has two drives?
<drkns> this is a 3 years old laptop and yes it has 2 drives 60gb 7200 rpm each
<Arwen> whoa, a dual-hard drive laptop?
<Arwen> I want one of t hose
<nosrednaekim> wow... that thing must really not have good battery life.
<drkns> yep about 30 mins
<nosrednaekim> lol.
<drkns> heavy as well its 17 inch
<nosrednaekim> but it must be pretty fast with raded 7200 RPMS
<drkns> yes it was
<nosrednaekim> was?
<drkns> now i am on kubuntu its kind of sluggish
<drkns> no raid
<nosrednaekim> just one drive?
<nosrednaekim> I mean.. its just istalled on one drive.
<drkns> still two drive but both are on ide now not raid 0 array
<drkns> yes it is installed on one kubuntu installers always see the drives as two seperate drive
<nosrednaekim> ok. well.. I've never done a RAID install so I really can't hepl
<drkns> no problem
<Alonea> Admiral_Chicago: *grins* friend is gonan bring compy over since he has noooo idea what he is doing. He is a linux newb and he wants windows on their too. Know anything about getting SBC dialup to work with kubuntu?
<drkns> so far it seems impossible or there is one way but its not efficient
<Arwen> Alonea, eh? dialup? does he have a real modem or a winmodem?>
<Alonea> Arwen: hell if I know. He just built this comp from the ground up. All he knows is that the software they gave him is only for win/mac. Not to mention I have not had dialup in years and know nothing about it anymore
<nosrednaekim> hopefully its an intel...
<Arwen> Alonea, hehe, so it is a winmodem :-)
<Arwen> too bad, poor guy won't be able to use the Internet
<Daisuke_Ido> are winmodems still THAT bad in linux?
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, winmodems are bad. Period.
<nosrednaekim> yeppers
<Daisuke_Ido> i would think by now someone would have macgyvered something
<drkns> they are bad in windoz as well
<nosrednaekim> but if its an intel, he might be OK.
<Alonea> Arwen: I guess not. but this is the software they gave to him for the old computer. what is the difference between the two?
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, Intel winmodems don't work with the latest kernels (feisty, anyone?)
<nosrednaekim> really?
<Alonea> Arwen: a winmodem and a modem? like, is the win the one built inside the computer and the modem the outside box thing?
<nosrednaekim> interesting
<Daisuke_Ido> Alonea: winmodems have most functions controlled via software rather than hardware is how i understand it
<Arwen> Alonea, a winmodem is a fake modem build into the motherboard or a PCI-* slot. It's like fakeraid (it sucks).
<Arwen> Modems are either expensive internal cards with fancy logic circuits or boxes that attach via serial port.
<Arwen> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Alonea> Arwen: I honestly don't know what he actually has in his box at all internet wise.
* Daisuke_Ido wipes away a tear remembering his 14.4kbps USR modem
* nosrednaekim thanks goodness he has a standalone over the netowork dial up router/modem
<Arwen> Alonea, probably a winmodem then :-)
<Alonea> Arwen: like I said, know nothing at all about dialup. He might be getting dsl as soon as he can afford it
<Arwen> yay for him :-)
<Arwen> Alonea, anyway point him to !dialup :-)
<Jack3> hey guys
<Jack3> anyone here still?
<nosrednaekim> which will be a heck of a lot sooner if you make it painfull
<Jack3> im booted into kubuntu live cd
<nosrednaekim> yeppers JAck3
<Jack3> any ideas what to do now
<Alonea> Arwen: the big problem for the longest time was that where he lives, his only choice was dialup or satellite, which is my area, is worse than dialup
<Jack3> i wasnt able to successful login to root
<Jack3> it just said it was wrong pass
<nosrednaekim> Jack3: yep.
<Arwen> Alonea, ouch :-\
<nosrednaekim> do a "sudo chroot <your hd partion with linux on it>" that is after you have mounted that partition
<Alonea> Arwen: his house was like 2 blocks from the line for I think cable internet. they finally extended it farther out
<Arwen> hah
<Jack3> how do i know what hd i mounted on?
<Jack3> hd0?
<Jack3> i dunno
<Arwen> Too bad really, I'm waiting for fiber to reach my place. Then again, since this is the U.S., that might not happen till after I die.
<nosrednaekim> Jack3: ok... do a "sudo fdisk /dev/hda" and then "p"
<nosrednaekim> oyu only have one HD right?
<nosrednaekim> Jack3 that will tell you what your linux partition.
<Jack3> it saysunable to open/dev/hda
<Alonea> Arwen: heh. I am lucky to have cable.
<nosrednaekim> Jack3: is it a SATA disc?
<Jack3> no, its  alaptop
<Jack3> well, i guess i dont actulal know if its sata
<Jack3> but i doubt it
<nosrednaekim> Jack3: is it a recent laptop?
<Arwen> Jack3, that was rather a non-sequitur... what's the fact that it's a laptop have to do with SATA?
<Jack3> yes
<Jack3> i thought my hardrive waas called sda1 before
<nosrednaekim> well its probably got SATA then.
<nosrednaekim> so its sata..
<Arwen> Jack3, sda? probably SATA then
<Jack3> okay
<Jack3> so now what?
<nosrednaekim> ok.... do a "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<Jack3> ok
<drkns> byz ppl
<nosrednaekim> and then a "sudo chroot /mnt"
<Daisuke_Ido> hrm
<nosrednaekim> do NOT close that konsole
<Jack3> it says
<Jack3> chroot /mnt
<Jack3> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<nosrednaekim> bye
<Daisuke_Ido> is there an equivalent to EAC for linux?
<nosrednaekim> they got of chroot in the newest kubuntu? WTH?
<nosrednaekim> no... I have it...
<nosrednaekim> you sure you put a sudo b4 it?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: EAC?
<Jack3> i just did sudo -s
<Random_Transit> hey, does anyone here know how to set KDE up to accept VNC connections?
<nosrednaekim> whts the -s do?
<Daisuke_Ido> Jack3: you're better off following directions exactly, better results, probably
<Jack3> its to input the pass so you stay as root
<Jack3> anyways, i tried sudo chroot /mnt
<Jack3> same result
<Random_Transit> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nosrednaekim> wait a sec... it says it can't run bash... that means it can't run bash from WITHIN your linux install....
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: EAC (Exact Audio Copy) is a cd ripper that does extensive error correction for a perfect bit-for-bit copy
<Jack3> how do i unmount the sda1/
<nosrednaekim> ah.
<nosrednaekim> Jack3: why?
<Jack3> cause i want to move it to a folder konqueror can view
<nosrednaekim>  go into konquror and type "/mnt" in the location bar
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm using kaudiocreator for now, it copies quite nicely, but doesn't play well with some scratched discs
<nosrednaekim> scratched discs don't play well ... Perios..lol
<nosrednaekim> *period
<Jack3> it doesnt have the permissions to acess it
<Jack3> it need root access
<Jack3> and konqueror wont start in root
<Hirvinen> !root > Jack3
<Jack3> yeh i tried sudo konqueror
<Jack3> i just get a bunch of errors
<nosrednaekim> do "kdesu konqueror"
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not talking about gouges, i'm talking about little scratches that might cause a skip here and there.
<nosrednaekim> not sudo...KDESU
<nosrednaekim> its different
<Jack3> i just get an error about cannot connect to X server
<Jack3> using kdesu as well
<nosrednaekim> oh.. ok..
<Jack3> well, how do i unmount it
<nosrednaekim>  well.. navigate to /mnt in a konsole with "cd /mnt"
<nosrednaekim> you CAN unmount it with "sudo umount /mnt" But please don't yet.
<Jack3> hgmm wrong hdd
<Jack3> thats my windows partition
<nosrednaekim> AH!
<Jack3> so we might as well unmount
<Jack3> :P
<Jack3> im assumin linux is sda2?
* Daisuke_Ido gives nosrednaekim some advil :)
<Jack3> or sda0
<nosrednaekim> lol..
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<nosrednaekim> no wonder it couldn'tfind bash
<Jack3> :D
<nosrednaekim> sda 2 I'd be betting on
<Daisuke_Ido> Jack3: probably 2
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: http://www.exactaudiocopy.de/en/index.php/overview/features/features-of-eac/
<Jack3> lolnope, tahts the recovery partition
<Daisuke_Ido> sda3 for the win!
<Jack3> :D
<nosrednaekim> of couse.. that could be swap with our luck
* nosrednaekim readies the advil bottle
<Daisuke_Ido> swap before / ?
<Jack3> sda 3 has more windows things
<Jack3> wtf o.0
<nosrednaekim> Jack3: do a "sudo fdisk /dev/sda1"
<nosrednaekim> then "p"
* Daisuke_Ido swaps the advil for tylenol-3
<Daisuke_Ido> need something a little stronger here
<nosrednaekim> that'll tell you what partion linux is on
<nosrednaekim> like aspirin cubed?
<Jack3> im at a Command line
<Jack3> not the normal shell
<nosrednaekim> it;ll still work.
<Jack3> no, like thats what happened when i did fdisk
<Alonea> Daisuke_Ido: Ibuprofen in my drug of choice. girl's best friend
<Daisuke_Ido> tylenol-3 (tylenol + codeine)
<Alonea> Daisuke_Ido: heh. bet that is good too.
<nosrednaekim> Jack3: what did it do?
<Daisuke_Ido> makes ya feel gooooood
<Daisuke_Ido> anyway, back to the situation at hand
<Alonea> Daisuke_Ido: I just like the pain going completely away very quickly
* nosrednaekim gives Daisuke_Ido a glare and a hand slap
<Jack3> http://pastebin.ca/490423
* Daisuke_Ido 's lower lip quivers
<Daisuke_Ido> that wasn't very nice
* Alonea consoles Daisuke_Ido
* nosrednaekim waves ruler
<lascar> kubuntu froze while upgrading to feisty.  Now it locks whenever I try to boot into it; I can't even get to any sort of console.  Any ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> Jack3: so what's the problem?
<Jack3> that doesnt seem to telll me where linux is installed :P
<nosrednaekim> Jack3: ok..put a p and hit enter
<Daisuke_Ido> he said press p :)
<nosrednaekim> lascar: umm.... get a fiesty Cd, get you files off and reinstall
<Jack3> http://pastebin.ca/490426
<Jack3> i forgot p :P
<Jack3> so im confused which of those is linux
<Daisuke_Ido> um...  sudo fdisk /dev/sda maybe
<Daisuke_Ido> not sda1
<Jack3> also im disturbed by the netware one having 0 blocks
<hangthedj> if you just do sudo fdisk -l it will list all partitions and filetypes
<nosrednaekim> oh wait... did I say sda1? lol... my bad.
<Jack3> ah its sda5
<nosrednaekim> hangthedj: thats nice to know
<Jack3> thx hang
<nosrednaekim> ok.. do the chrot thingy on sda5
<nosrednaekim> *chroot
<lascar> nosrednaekim: i should be able to glean important files from a dapper live cd, no?
<Jack3> okay now what
<lascar> and if i can do that, couldn't i just finish the upgrade?
<Jack3> that didnt really do anything
<nosrednaekim> lascar: yeah... you chould
<nosrednaekim> now... as long as you didn't close that terminal... you are now in your linux installation
<Jack3> oh,cool
<nosrednaekim> now...go into /home/<your username>
<Jack3> yeh, there
<nosrednaekim> did you try to delete the large file you DL?
<nosrednaekim> (downloaded)
<Jack3> well they arent there
<Jack3> but wheres the trash folder
<nosrednaekim> ok... ".local"
<nosrednaekim> or rather .local/share/Trash
<Arwen> on GNOME, it's .Trash
<Jack3> yeh im there
<Arwen> you'd think they could agree on something that simple :-\
<Jack3> just like 1mb worth of files
<Jack3> fuck
<Daisuke_Ido> tsk tsk
<Jack3> and konqueror still shows 0b free for the linux partition
<Jack3> what is going on!
<Daisuke_Ido> we say fsck
<nosrednaekim> run a "df"
<Jack3> df?
<Arwen> !terminal | Jack3
<ubotu> Jack3: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Daisuke_Ido> and if it's read only, it would show 0b free wouldn't it?
<nosrednaekim> that'll tell you if konquror is right
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, no
<nosrednaekim> no..
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
* Daisuke_Ido shrugs
<Daisuke_Ido> worth a shot
* nosrednaekim presents a ruler
<Jack3> http://pastebin.ca/490448
<Jack3> sounds right
<Jack3> :(
<nosrednaekim> ok.. its full.
* Jack3 really confused
<Jack3> i deleted 800mb or so of files
<Jack3> something is wrong
<Arwen> Jack3, this a live CD?
<nosrednaekim> did you delete them as root?
<Jack3> i just emptied the trashbin before a rebooted
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: chroot environment
<nosrednaekim> and did you delete them from the command line or konqueror?
<Jack3> but they arent in the trashbin, and they arent in there folder
<Jack3> so i dunno where they would be
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, that might be it
<nosrednaekim> look in " /home/.Trash-0"
<Jack3> no such file/dir
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<Daisuke_Ido> if he did it as root...  does kubuntu use /root for root's home?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... it does..but he went to HIS home dir.
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<nosrednaekim> unless of course he delete those files as root.
<nosrednaekim> Jack3: run a "find file" on "/mnt" for the file name of the big file you DL.
<Jack3> i dont remember it :X
<nosrednaekim> Jack3: lol..
<Jack3> im using konqueror to check the size of all thefolders in / to see if they add up
<Jack3> and see which one has the most
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<Daisuke_Ido> apt-get clean is another option to see if he can actually clear space or if there's something more serious, i dunno, maybe?  again, i'm just pulling ideas from my nether-regions
<nosrednaekim> did you delete the file as root?
<nosrednaekim> that file is still around me thinks.
<Jack3> i just it through kde
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<Jack3> i just clicked empty taskbin
<Jack3> err trashbin
<nosrednaekim> what was the file?
<nosrednaekim> did you send it to trash?
<Daisuke_Ido> look in /tmp as well
<Jack3> um this is bad
<Jack3> total = 5gb
<Jack3> it says i have 11.6gb used
<dope> how do i know what user php is running under
<dope> i have ubuntu server edition
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: look at his pastebin.... something is definately funny with it...
<nosrednaekim> it says the kernel modules ahev 11 GB allocated to them.
<nosrednaekim> yeah... some thing is definately weird with that.
<Jack3> :
<Jack3> (
<nosrednaekim> this is what it SHOULD look like http://pastebin.ca/490462
<dope> how do i know what user php is running under
<Jack3> eek
<Jack3> whats goin on
<nosrednaekim> everything should not be %100
<Jack3> :(
<nosrednaekim> I have never see this Jack3
<jhutchins_lt> Jack3: May I suggest that you reboot?
<nosrednaekim> go over to #linux.
<nosrednaekim> maybe they can help over there.
<jhutchins_lt> Note that everything also has the same size and usage.
<nosrednaekim> he's in a Live cd, chrooted.
<nosrednaekim> I know
<nosrednaekim> weird eh?
<MATADIO> the whole partition thing isnt working
<MATADIO> and now my windows is messed up
<MATADIO> :(
<mofo> have a question about kmail and adding a vcard to my email  :-S
<jhutchins_lt> question is unanswerable unless stated.
<nosrednaekim> well Jack3: I have to go... I hope someone else can solve your problem
<Jack3> :( thx
<MATADIO> i need help partitioning
<mofo> how does one add a vcard contact info, to kmail..
<jhutchins_lt> mofo: I've had trouble importing apple vcards...
<jhutchins_lt> mofo: Try this: save the file.
<mofo> I/m trying to write a email, and send a vcard threw kmail to my client.
<jhutchins_lt> mofo: Ok, right click on contact, choose Send Contact.
<MATADIO> If you can help with partitioning, query me!
<mofo> hmm, right click on contact, and send contact info
<jhutchins_lt> mofo: in kaddressbook.
<mofo> ok
<mofo> can that be done threw kmail ??
<jhutchins_lt> well, yeah, open the addressbook in kmail - that's kaddressbook.
<mofo> okay,
<mofo> tks
<MATADIO> can i get help with partitioning
<jhutchins_lt> MATADIO: Possibly.  What help do you want.
<jordo23> Has anyone been having problems with Ktorrent?  Ktorrent seems to work fine, but some time within a half an hour it crashes and I get a KDE Trace Crash box....
<MATADIO> i want to dual partition my drive so i can run windows and kde, sounds simple but its not working
<MATADIO> and it killed my windows
<jordo23> MATADIO: I ran dual boot Windows/Kubuntu....what's the problem?
<MATADIO> i cant get it to work
<MATADIO> it wont let me resize the windows partition
<MATADIO> :@
<jordo23> MATADIO: Using QT parted?
<jhutchins_lt> MATADIO: What tool are you using?
<jordo23> MATADIO: Should be able to.....you may want to install windows and set the partition size smaller that way...
<jordo23> MATADIO: That way when you install Kubuntu it can install to unpartitioned space....
<jhutchins_lt> If it doesn't talk, we eats it.
<Coldwar55> Is there a way to change between embedded movie players?
<david2> ugh I need to figure out how to get more signal strenght from my wireless router
<jordo23> Coldwar55: You can right-click on the player itself and change it in the configure menu....between Xine, Mplayer, and Gstreamer (if installed) I believe...
<Coldwar55> Because I installed Mplayer
<Coldwar55> Then I installed Totem
<Coldwar55> And I seriously dislike totem
<Coldwar55> because it messes with the colors
<jordo23> Coldwar55: When the player is open, hover over the menu and right-click, do you see a 'configure' menu?
<Coldwar55> In the Browser Window?
<jordo23> Coldwar55: Yeah.....but I have only tested this solution in a separate open browser embedded video...
<Coldwar55> Ok
<Coldwar55> Well no I don't
<Coldwar55> All I get is
<Coldwar55> About and open Movie in player
<Coldwar55> And copy location
<Coldwar55> Using FireFox
<jordo23> Coldwar55: Try opening it to a separate player...then repeat
<Coldwar55> Nope nothing in Totem that has Configure
<Dekkard> scuse me.. what is the name of the package that enables mp3 playback with aRts(noatun etc)?
<Coldwar55> Maybe I should just remove Totem all together
<Coldwar55> Since it gives horribly play back quality
<TheDebugger> Dekkard: libxine-extracodecs i think
<Dekkard> hmm
<Dekkard>  already have that installed noatun wont play mp3.. just ogg
<jgibbar> can someone help me with packages
<Coldwar55> Thanks anyways jordor23
<Coldwar55> I'll just remove totem
<dope> i have a php script that writes a file and I it will not write the file.  permission problem and i can't narrow it down
<jgibbar> adept manager keeps telling me that the database is locked
<Lam_> i'm trying to install fglrx 8.36.5 and i followed the guide on cchtml down to the dot but am still getting mesa
<david2> anyone use a repeater?
<lascar> jgibbar: run adept as root
<jgibbar> I don't currently but I have in the past david2
<jgibbar> what do I type after kdesu in the run prompt for adept
<jgibbar> never mind I ran adept as root and I get this message "You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one."
<jgibbar> I have already tried to reboot and I  can't find anything else running
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jgibbar> ok now adept won't start, I copying your text and just pasted it into konsole
<jgibbar> copied^
<steffen> is there a firewall installed when i install linux?
<nosrednaekim> jgibbar: hmmm ok.
<nosrednaekim> that was the bots text.
<david2> ugh
<Arwen> steffen, yes, but not enabled by default
<Arwen> !iptables | steffen
<ubotu> steffen: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<david2> need to wait on this
<jgibbar> anyone have any Ideas, should I just try to reboot again?
<steffen> Arwen: thanks.
<nosrednaekim> jgibbar: yeah maybe you should try that again.
<dsmith_> Even Bill Gates recommends Ubuntu...   http://www.fayerwayer.com/up/2007/04/bill_gates_ubuntu_mini.jpg
<Lam_> lol that's awesome
<nosrednaekim> umm..ok
<jgibbar> Ok the reboot lets adept run again thanks for all the help
<nosrednaekim> NP
<dsmith_> im puting that in my consulting folder
<dsmith_> :P
<thumper> anyone using beryl?
<dsmith_> i do
<dsmith_> sometimes
<jgibbar> one more thing I have been trouble finding libdvdcss2 any suggestions on that?
<thumper> I had all my window title bars go grey and unselectable
<ardchoille> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<thumper> could move any windows
<thumper> or change virtual desktops of them
<thumper> :(
<dsmith_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<thumper> ta
<nosrednaekim> thumper: ok....you don't have a compositiing windows manager..
<nosrednaekim> *window
<thumper> nosrednaekim: ??
<nosrednaekim> do you have an nvidia card? or an ATI?
<Arwen> damn guarddog is confusing
<thumper> nosrednaekim: using intel
<ltmon> i can't seem to set my SSH_ASKPASS environment variable.  I've tried putting "export SSH_ASKPASS=blah" in .xsession, .xinitrc, .bashrc, .bash_login -- but no matter what it doesn't seem to be recognized, "echo $SSH_ASKPASS" is blank and it's not in the output of "export".  Anyone have an idea what I'm doing wrong?
<nosrednaekim> thumper: ok....how did you start beryl?
<intelikey> hmmm i installed windows on my hdc  and now that disk wont boot.     it says not a valid boot disk
<routh> I need help anyone not busy?
<intelikey> so it did write to the mbr but didn't make it bootable    errr made it unbootable.   could boot grub there befor
<nosrednaekim> routh: ask away
<goat> anyone want to help a dumbass ( namely me ) get google earth installed?
<routh> I did an update after a fresh install of kubuntu dapper and now I don't have any access permissions to usb drives
<intelikey> hitmanWilly likes helping that type goat
<routh> I can't figure out why it won't give me access...
<thumper> nosrednaekim: not running it right now, rebooted
<nosrednaekim> how DID you start it?
<thumper> nosrednaekim: but I think I started it using beryl-manager from the command line
<nosrednaekim> thumper: ok...first you have to start "beryl"
<nosrednaekim> and THEN beryl-manager
<goat> hitmanWilly: you like helping dumbies?  I am trying to show my mom her house on google earth real quick
<intelikey> quote even
<goat> figured it would be in adept... I was wrong
<intelikey> aw man grub is not installed.  so i don't guess i will just reinstall grub on that drive
<routh> nosrednaekim: I did an update on kubuntu and now I can't access any usbdisk drives that are inserted - says I don't have access permissions - because the drive is an NTFS it won't let me chmod as it's a RO filesystem - and messing with fstab has proved unusefil. But befreo the update it worked perfect, I can't firgure what the update changed..
<nosrednaekim> do you have "fuse" and ntfs-3g installed?
<intelikey> goat the hitman said you have to go to google and dl the installer
<hitmanWilly> goat: you have to go to google itself and download the installer, feisty's commercial repos still haven't been filled up yet
<goat> intelikey  thank you
<goat> and hitman willy as well
<goat> I am sorry for not searching more
<hitmanWilly> np...
<goat> moms just trying to get to bed
<goat> and knew you guys would not stear me wrong
<goat> I was right
<goat> THANK YOU
<routh> nosrednaekim: was that fuse and ntfs-3g meant for me?
<nosrednaekim> routh: yeah... sorry
<routh> lemme check
<routh> libfuse - fuse-utils - which do you mean? I don't see a plain 'fuse package - at any rate none of those are installed
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. I think you need both of those... as well as ntfs-3g
<nosrednaekim> routh: ^^
<tylerness> hello
<steffen> can i get a list of ports that are used? (ex. 83464          eggdrop)
<routh> nosrednaekim: nothing ntfs related is installed either - which is weird since it worked before - I can't find an "ntfs-3g" just ntfsprogs and ntfstools
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<routh> nosredneakim: I should mention I'm on kubuntu dapper
<nosrednaekim> hmm....ok
<intelikey> possably back-ports  but not in the main *verse dapper repos
<nosrednaekim> ok... yeah I guess so.
<kristjan_> Do I understand it correctly - http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php - you can install kde4 safely alongside kde3.5?
<Jucato> kristjan_: yes
<gnomefreak> define safely
<gnomefreak> crashes are likely with kde4 so safely isnt the word i would use.
<kristjan_> gnomefreak: won't screw my existing kde
<intelikey> yeah    safe ?    safe as in a safty deposit box,   or safe as in safe sex ?
<gnomefreak> kristjan_: no it shouldnt
<kristjan_> intelikey: I can't see similarities between desktop and sex?
<gnomefreak> you must have never seen my backgrounds than :)
<hitmanWilly> wow, kristjan_, how long have you been hanging around linux users?
<intelikey> kristjan_ good for you
<goat> intelikey and hitmanwilley   thanks again  I am rocking and rolling with google earth now
<goat> she ( my mom ) has never seen anything so interesting as google earth before
<intelikey> goat   sorry for any confusion.    and you're welcome
<jgibbar> I tried everything you pointed me to for dvd playback but I still get this message with gxine <<No demuxer found - stream format not recognised>>
* gnomefreak gone to find something to graze on
<goat> LOL   my mom just said to (type thank you for me too)
<gnomefreak> jgibbar: make sure you have all libxine packages installed and you use regionset
<intelikey> greexen sounds good.
<gnomefreak> or whatever its called
<intelikey> greezen
<gnomefreak> out ;)
<kristjan_> hmm, it seems installing kde4 requires removing apport
<MurcimiRiAm28> hola a tod@s
<MurcimiRiAm28> :D
<jgibbar> gnomefreak: still did not work, tired of fooling with it, too hungry I will try later, thanks though, so far beats the crap out of vista
<kristjan_> When do I have to run "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/lib" http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php
<dsmith__> google earth is sweet
<dsmith__> worth the effort to install
<dsmith__> in if its ported
<dsmith__> evn if
<MurcimiRiAm28> http://www.nuevointernet.com/votar.asp?id=84
<MurcimiRiAm28> :D
<PsiKloPx> I just switched over from PCLinux0S to Kubuntu (dual booting with Windows MC) and am having problems getting beryl to work.  no errors.  Just nothing changes.  Any ideas?
<kristjan_> PsiKloPx: #ubuntu-effects
<PsiKloPx> thanx
<Jack3> crap
<Jack3> i just fixed my 0bytes free problem
<Jack3> but now theres something new
<goat> ok  moms in bed now...
<kristjan_> Jucato: do I have to run "export" commands if I choose to create "kde4" login in kdm?
<ironcladlou> using kubuntu feisty, every new window i open (no matter what the application) appears in the lower left of my screen. what gives?
<Jack3> the swap file partition says it cant mount when i try to boot up
<Jack3> any idea on how to fix that
<goat> whats the best channel to help me install the ATI mobility 9000 drivers
<Jucato> kristjan_: the instructions are on that page. you'd have to include the export commands in a config file (forgot which)
<goat> NOTE: no protected driver manager in Kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> goat: follow the edgy (6.10) instructions, they should still work for feisty
<intelikey> jack3  you might format it again.    sudo mkswap /dev/<the device node>
<goat> hitmanwilley: sorry to be thick headed. where are these docs?
<goat> I can't seem to phrase my searches well tonight
<Jucato> !ati | goat
<ubotu> goat: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<goat> and end up all over
<Jack3> intelikey, will that ruin my linux install?
<goat> thank you yet again
<goat> you guys are great
<intelikey> jack3 not if you input the correct devicenode.      sudo fdisk -l    to see the partition tables
<intelikey> jack3 do you need swap ?
<Jack3> i duno
<Jack3> its sda6
<david2> how you get ut2004 working 64 bit?
<Jack3> Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 1052798 kB
<Jack3> no label, UUID=8d55bcf1-de70-4161-8f1d-d057ef689ca
<goat> should I still follow the advice about NOT installing the control panel.. or have the bugs been worked out?
<Jack3> does that mean it worked?
<intelikey> jack3 blkid   and see what sda6 is now   and then set it accordingly in /etc/fstab
<intelikey> assuming your swap is ran through fstab....
<david2> libstdc++.so.5 ?? what package is that?
<david2> libstdc++5 or libstdc++5-3.3-dev ??
<vbgunz> I just bought a new hard drive. I would like to move everything Linux/Kubuntu from the smaller hard drive to the bigger one. Anyone have a good idea how to start?
<intelikey> david2 i would assume  libstdc++5    yes.    i only have  libstdc++6
<Jucato> david2: installed the package "build-essential"?
<Jack3> whathe command line text editror?
<david2>  i did
<Jack3> whats*
<intelikey> nano
<Jack3> thx
<Jucato> hm...
<intelikey> np
<Jack3> intelikey, do i need to change this /dev/sda6 swap swap defaults 0 0
<intelikey> shouldn't.
<Jack3> alrite, i guess ill try to restart
<intelikey> jack3 only if it was using the blkid and the blkid changes with a reformat
<vbgunz> I know I would need to make 3 partitions on the new drive. 1 for /, swap and /home. *but* what else should I do? I know I need to tell grub but anything else, anyone?
<intelikey> so short answer   no
<kristjan_> Jucato: you were right, insctuction about export are in the end of the article
<Jack3> okay thx
<intelikey> vbgunz the installer will make the partitions   just make free unallocated space and go.
<vbgunz> intelikey: sorry. I already installed Kubuntu a year ago. I just bought a bigger hard drive and don't want to reinstall. I want to *move* everything linux/Kubuntu off off that one drive and onto the bigger one. I need to edit, fstab and grub and move? is that all?
<intelikey> ah  a migration.
<vbgunz> I guess you can say that :)
<kristjan_> Jucato: could you please look at your /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde - are the "export" lines at very top of the file, or after "#!/bin/sh"?
<Jucato> kristjan_: I don't have kde4 installed
<intelikey> vbgunz then   sudo fdisk -l     and see what partitions the old disk is using and set the new one accordingly
<vbgunz> intelikey, yes. I was going to do that. but to make it successful, I edit fstab and grub. is that all?
<kristjan_> can the  "export" lines be placed at the _very_ top of #!/bin/sh ?
<Jucato> kristjan_: but mostly everything comes after #!/bin/sh
<intelikey>  /boot/grub/devices.list
<intelikey> err tab complete that ^
<intelikey> i don't think it's plural
<Jucato> kristjan_: or rather, all shell scripts must begin with #!/bin/sh (called the shebang)
<hitmanWilly> or #!/bin/bash, #!/bin/csh, #!/bin/ksh, etc :)
<Jucato> yeah, well... :)
<james> does anyone know how to bandwidth throttle users using my ubuntu server as a router?
<intelikey> vbgunz yes if grub can boot it   and the root is set to the correct device node that snould be all you need
<kristjan_> Jucato: I think this is ok then http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/1268/pilt2je0.png ?
<Jucato> kristjan_: looks ok to me, if that's what the instructions say. oh and next time, you could just use a pastebin to show text :)
<Jucato> !pastebin | kristjan_
<ubotu> kristjan_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bassgoon> hey I put in the dvd, and selected install, its an older 1.2ghz celeron with 512mb of ram...but it seems to be taking a LONG time to load
<intelikey> hitmanWilly heh or   #!/usr/bin/expect -e
<hitmanWilly> lol
<bassgoon> oh
<bassgoon> there it goes
<bassgoon> but it says user no known to the underlying authentication module
<bassgoon> is that normal...?
<hitmanWilly> bassgoon: live cd's/dvd's always take awhile
<bassgoon> ok
<bassgoon> it says failed to read block"
<bassgoon> and failed to read page
<bassgoon> sound like a bad disc?
<intelikey> yep
<hitmanWilly> bingo
<bassgoon> well...the data verification passed...
<intelikey> should  be a disk test option
<intelikey> yeah that
<hitmanWilly> md5's are not foolproof
<bassgoon> well
<bassgoon> it passed neros verification
<bassgoon> when it burned
<hitmanWilly> bad img download possibly as well
<kristjan_> haha, it crashed after 4secs I logged in
<bassgoon> possible
<bassgoon> took so dang long to dl
<bassgoon> maybe I'll just try the cd
<intelikey> bassgoon no.  on the disk it's self,  one boot option is   test this disk ?
<bassgoon> yeah
<bassgoon> I'm trying it
<intelikey> or verify this disk
<bassgoon> this maky take some time...
<bassgoon> :p
<bassgoon> well thanks for helping an impatient noob :p
<bassgoon> what's the difference between an 'alternate' and a 'desktop' iso?
<kristjan_> bassgoon: alternate doesn't have livecd
<bassgoon> oh
<bassgoon> so if I just want to install...
<Jucato> bassgoon: Desktop CD = Live CD with graphical installer
<Jucato> Alternate Install CD = text-based installer with more advanced options
<bassgoon> ah
<intelikey> hey at least we didn't do you like the call in support on most things anymore.    they put talking to a machine for at least 5 minutes.   not because they are all busy, oh no. it's so you will cool off and not bless them out...
* kristjan_ gives another try to kde4
<bassgoon> I can probably swing the text based one
<bassgoon> not a total noob
<bassgoon> :p
<eye_> Does anyone know anything about gtkmm?
<Jucato> eye_: try if there's a #gtk channel?
<bassgoon> does kubuntu usually recognize all the devices on older dell laptops?
<Hatsuyuki> the text mode installer is easy peasy even if you ARE a noob (back when I first tried kubuntu (breezy) there was only text installer)
<bassgoon> Hatsuyuki, I've tried a lot of crazy linux distros before
<eye_> Jucato, yes! thank you!
<bassgoon> I tried gentoo 64, and fc3 x64
<Jucato> oh 64-bit...
<Hatsuyuki> wouldnt call (k)ubuntu crazy personally but I <3 it sooo... lol
<bassgoon> Hatsuyuki, no I wouldn't either
<bassgoon> fc3 x64 and 2006.1 gentoo x64
<hitmanWilly> bassgoon: u should have np
<intelikey> Hatsuyuki some would
<bassgoon> crazy
<bassgoon> what about linksys wireless cards
<Hatsuyuki> true, intelikey
<dani> Hi! Quick question, I installed ssh, and my public IP is 201.197.25.78.
<intelikey> (crazy) that would be in  #ubuntu    this is #kubuntu we say (krazy) in here...  :)
<Hatsuyuki> lol
<Hatsuyuki> very true
<bassgoon> in #ubuntu wouldn't it be grazy?
<bassgoon> rofl
<Hatsuyuki> lol, could be
<dani> I tried to connect from my job, an Internal Network. I get into the login screen (konsole) somehow my authentication credentials never works...
<intelikey> gcrazy
<dani> ... am I missing something?
<bassgoon> intelikey, there you go
<Hatsuyuki> indeed (not that I have a problem with gtk apps tho)
<bassgoon> is a 1.2ghz celeron a more likely candidate for xubuntu?
<intelikey> dani using a password or a key
<intelikey> ?
<kristjan_> nah, I'll try kde4 with that livecd instead
<Dhraakellian> $ glxgears
<Dhraakellian> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Dhraakellian> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<dani> what? I'm sorry I didn't catch you intelikey....
<Jucato> kristjan_: much better if you just want to preview it. installing KDE 4 at this point is still for developers
<hitmanWilly> bassgoon: you should be alright, this isn't M$ software here
<intelikey> bassgoon why ?      i run kubuntu on a p1mmx 100mhz
<Hatsuyuki> I've used all three k/x/ubuntu on a 500 mhz athalon mp so it's more a matter of taste, bassgoon
<bassgoon> hehe
<bassgoon> I know i like kde more
<kristjan_> Jucato: yeah it just crashes, but those new icons are nice :)
<intelikey> dani your auth method   password or ssh-key
<bassgoon> you can easily make it behave like windows explorer ;)
<ober0ne> how do you go about mounting an ntfs drive in feisty?
<eye_> Jucato, nobody wants to help me :(
<bassgoon> ober0ne, personally I avoid mounting ntfs from linux...
<bassgoon> :/
<ober0ne> lol
<dani> Hi! Quick question, I installed ssh, and my public IP is 201.197.25.78.  I tried to connect from my job, an Internal Network. I get into the login screen (konsole) somehow my authentication credentials never works...
<ober0ne> I understand that
<Jucato> eye_: did they say that? or is it just because no one replies? big difference there
<Hatsuyuki> I dont know ober0ne, I have no ntfs drives
<Dhraakellian> hmm... correct monitor (IBM 6557 P92), correct graphics card (geforce2 with proprietary drivers)
<hitmanWilly> ober0ne: either as type ntfs, (read-only), or with ntfs-3g (rw)
<intelikey> dani i saw that.    are you "typing in a password"   or using an ssh-key for the authentication ?
<ober0ne> I just got the 3g package a few minutes ago, but I can't seem to find where it installed to
<hitmanWilly> ober0ne: just mount it normal w/ type ntfs-3g
<GWillakers> dani, what's the pw, i'll try from here! :)
<ober0ne> ok, so how do I do that?
<ober0ne> what command do I enter in the terminal?
<ober0ne> sudo mount sda1?
<intelikey> GWillakers heh  i though of that...
<Hatsuyuki> ober0ne: you can check in adept/synaptic where it installed to
<eye_> Jucato. Sorry, no one replies. I don't speak English very well, so I say that because it's too hard for me to explain me
<hitmanWilly> ober0ne: mount -t ntfs-3g </device> </mount/point>
<ober0ne> how do I know my mountpoint?
<GWillakers> I'm jazzed... there was a samba update today that fixed all of my networking problems!!
<hitmanWilly> !mount | ober0ne
<ubotu> ober0ne: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Jucato> eye_: well, this is IRC support. just because no one replies doesn't mean they don't "want" to help. it just means that 1) no one there to read your questions (lots of people just lurk around), 2) those who can read it don't know the answer
<ober0ne> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<intelikey> sudo mount -o fmask=111,dmask=000 -t ntfs-3g </dev/device-node> </mount/point>
<intelikey> eye_ you might find a support channel that talks your tongue
<eye_> Ok, Jucato, I Know, I'm so sorry, you know what it happen
<eye_> Jucato, I know that www.gtkmm.org exists, but all is in English, so I don't understand
<Jucato> ah, well... sorry couldn't help you out
<intelikey> !es | eye_
<ubotu> eye_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eye_> intelikey, yes, but nobody knows about that, thank you, and you many times had help me and never says me that I don't speak English
<intelikey> eye_ we do what we can.      and your english is better than mine sometimes
<ober0ne> thanks... got it running
<ober0ne> no reason now for me to ever go back to windoze!
<ober0ne> *maniacal laugh*
<intelikey> wasn't in the first place...
<intelikey> :)
<Hatsuyuki> grats, ober0ne
<ober0ne> tnx
<Jack3_> hey guys
<Jack3_> small rpoblme
<Jack3_> the swap isnt mountin still
<ober0ne> thanks to vlc, I can watch DVD's, listen to all my music, and thanks to you guys I can still use my windows partition
<ober0ne> I love you guys
<intelikey> Jack3_ can you enable it manually ?
<Hatsuyuki> did your fstb someone get messed up, Jack3_?
<Jack3_> how??/
<eye_> jajaja, intelikey, I'm sorry, I forgot that you're not from US, And thank you for all!
<intelikey> Jack3_   sudo swapon /dev/sda6
<intelikey> eye_ welcome.
<Jack3_> swapon: cannot stat /dev/sda6: No such file or directory
<dr_willis> i use vlc under windows even. :)
<Jack3_> but thats probably cause im using chroot in the mounted sda5
<Jack3_> from the livecd
<linuxnobb> hi, is 7.0 beta?
<linuxnobb> which one is the damn stable version for christ sake!!!!
<intelikey> yeah.   the device nodes are not there Jack3_    you can try out of the chroot.
<dr_willis> feisty was just released.
<dr_willis> its now considered stable.
<Hatsuyuki> feisty 7.04 is stable
<linuxnobb> ok thanks
<intelikey> Jack3_ same command not in the chroot
<Alpha_Cluster> does anyone here know if qt4-dev-tools is supposed to add menu items cause i thought it did
<linuxnobb> wheew
<dr_willis> its  not the "long term support" canadite however. :)
<dr_willis> i think..
<Hatsuyuki> nope, not LTS
<Hatsuyuki> but veryt put together =)
<linuxnobb> so is or isn't it???
<dr_willis> isent what?
<tin> linuxnobb: depends what you mean by stable
<dr_willis> its stable but not LTS :)
<Hatsuyuki> it's the curent stable and there is a LTS called dapper
<linuxnobb> by stable I mean for a non techie non-geeky person
<dr_willis> so if you were a business.... you most likely would want to use LTS.
<Hatsuyuki> both are supported right now
<Jucato> Alpha_Cluster: Qt4 Designer isn't in your menus?
<linuxnobb> na, this is for home use
<tin> it contains "stable" (not beta) software, but hasn't been designated as a "long term support" release
<Jack3_> swapon: /dev/sda6: Device or resource busy
<Alpha_Cluster> Jucato: no its confusing me >.<
<Hatsuyuki> then I'd go for feisty personally, linuxnobb
<Jucato> Alpha_Cluster: nothing in K Menu -> Development?
<intelikey> linuxnobb it was released,  so no longer in the development stage,    i.e. not beta  not alpha
<hitmanWilly> Jack3_: that means its probably already on
<linuxnobb> OMFG!!!
<Jack3_> well soemthing is really wrong
<Alpha_Cluster> Jucato: just KDevelop which i also have installed
<linuxnobb> 1/2 beta??
<linuxnobb> lol
<Jack3_> when i login from normal kubuntu, the kde window manager doesnt load
<Hatsuyuki> no, it's stable
<Jucato> Alpha_Cluster: if you just installed it, and it didn't happen to update automatically, try running this command "kbuildsycoca --incremental" ignore the errors
<linuxnobb> ok 7.0 right?
<Jack3_> just a konsole pops up, it has no close or minimize buttons on it
<Hatsuyuki> 7.04
<linuxnobb> thanks
<intelikey> Jack3_ maybe not.     what does    free   tell you ?
<Jack3_> and trying kded says its already running
<Hatsuyuki> np
<Jack3_> free?
<Alpha_Cluster> Jucato: still no
<Jack3_> swap says 1028120 free
<Jucato> Alpha_Cluster: hm.. try if qt designer is installed at all... I forgot the executable name
<intelikey> yeah   if the swap partition is active   free   will show it
<Jucato> Alpha_Cluster: I think "designer"
<Jucato> Alpha_Cluster: ah my bad
<tin> Jack3_: why are you running chroot'ed from the liveCD kernel?
<Jucato> qt designer is only a "recommends", not a "depends". no it doesn't install any GUI app it seems
<Alpha_Cluster> Jucato: just did that with reinstaling it and nothing
<Jack3_> tin, i duno :\
<Jack3_> i just have lots of problems
<Jack3_> and its impossible to work sincei have 1 computer
<linuxnobb> c'mon Shuttleworth make KDE4 stable fast!! can't wait..
<Jack3_> :(
<Jucato> Alpha_Cluster: qt4-dev-tools doesn't seem to install any GUI app. probably comand line tools only
<tin> problems like you can't boot straight to the disk?
<dr_willis>  swapon -s    gives a bit of info.
<intelikey> Jack3_ then the swap partition is active and about 1G in size.     boot the system and run    free    and see if it's activated there.
<Alpha_Cluster> Jucato: well i also have qt4-designer installed but that isnt appearing
<Jucato> ok that's weird...
<intelikey> hehhe  -root: swapon: command not found
<Alpha_Cluster> lol yeah it is
<linuxnobb> look, how long KDE4 will take to become stable?
<Alpha_Cluster> and when i try and run qt4-designer it says it doesnt exist
<dr_willis> i am guessing at least 6 mo.
<dr_willis> perhaps more then a year.
<hitmanWilly> linuxnobb: supposedly by the end of the year
<Hatsuyuki> according to the release shedule it's planned on being released in october
<Jack3_> intelikey, i know its not activated on the system
<Jucato> Alpha_Cluster: how about running it with "designer" only?
<Jack3_> when i did ubuntu failsafe
<Jack3_> i typed startx
<voidmage> linuxnobb: october 23 (5 days after gutsy release) is current release date
<Jack3_> and it started kde and all
<Jack3_> so i did ctrl esc
<dr_willis> i hate to see things rushed to just meet a deadlline.
<Jack3_> and it said no swap available
<Jucato> s/current/target
<Alpha_Cluster> Jucato: ok yeah then it works
<Alpha_Cluster> got wonderful QT 4.2.3 designer
<linuxnobb> this is retarded European servers are faster than USA Empire
<intelikey> Jack3_ why failsafe ?
<Jucato> dr_willis: knowing KDE, it won't probably release in 23 Oct if it's not ready yet ;)
<dr_willis> Jucato,  yep - i hope not.
<Jucato> Alpha_Cluster: there you have it :)
<Alpha_Cluster> Jucato: lol thanks
<Alpha_Cluster> i feel stupid now lol
<Hatsuyuki> which means gutsy +1 will more then likely be the first release I try KDE4 lol
<Jucato> dr_willis: of course, I don't want them to release in 2008 either :P
<dr_willis> given how its such a big jump. Ive not even tested any of the kde4 releases/betas stuff
<Jack3_> intelikey, because normal ubuntu doesnt start
<Jack3_> as i said
<Jucato> Hatsuyuki: most probably *not*
<Jack3_> the kde doesnt start, just a console sometimes
<Jack3_> i really dont know what im doing but i know something is really wrong
<Alpha_Cluster> Ah i just cant wait till we get at least some more usable version
<Hatsuyuki> enough time for some post-release bug fixes, lol
<Hatsuyuki> why, Jucato?
<Jucato> anyway, they will be releasing separate KDE 4 packages, or maybe even CD's for it
<Jucato> Hatsuyuki: they're planning 8.04 to be the next LTS
<Hatsuyuki> ah, okay
<Jucato> and they don't want KDE 4.0 on an LTS release
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah so we wont see KDE4 as default till afetr
<Hatsuyuki> makes sense
<Alpha_Cluster> though isnt there supposed to be avalable as an alt?
<Jucato> Alpha_Cluster: that's the plan
<Hatsuyuki> so gutsy +2 then... should be quite stable by then I think
<Jucato> a separate CD.
<linuxnobb> guys is the alternate install with LVM support LiveCD?
<Alpha_Cluster> Hatsuyuki: i hope so
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<Jucato> anyway, we already have separate KDE repositories anyway
<Alpha_Cluster> Jucato: yeah but 4 is still not very nice lol
<Hatsuyuki> true but they always seem buggy for me..
<intelikey> Jack3_ ok.    being the confused communications and the haphazard system.   i'll just resort to answering your questions.   and stop making things more perplexing.
<Jucato> Alpha_Cluster: it's called Alpha for a reason :)
<linuxnobb> guys!!! is alternate install with LVM support?
<linuxnobb> please somebody
<Jucato> Hatsuyuki: yes, it's "Alpha" :)
<Alpha_Cluster> Jucato: oh i know lol but i want to do some development stuff lol
<Jucato> linuxnobb: yes
<Jack3_> anyways, i really dont know what to do
<Alpha_Cluster> im a CS student that is just about to be going on Summer break
<Hatsuyuki> I meant even when a new KDE 3.5 gets packaged
<Alpha_Cluster> to say the least you guys will see me a bit here lol
<Jack3_> because something is causing a major problem, and it seems like it might be swap, but i dunno how to fix that
<Jucato> Alpha_Cluster: well, the presumption would be you should already know your way around a bit if you want to do development stuff. anyway, #kubunt-devel would be a nice place to ask about the kde4 packages and #kde4-devel for KDE 4 development
<Hatsuyuki> the ones in dapper/edgy were always buggy for me
<intelikey> Jack3_ just a thought i'd like to share though.   unless your system has less than 64m ram,  then swap not being active is probably not the cause of kde not starting correctly.
<Jack3_> ive got 512mb
<Alpha_Cluster> Jucato: yeah i figured so but im just waiting till more stuff is ready in it till i try out too much stuff
<Jucato> Hatsuyuki: well it depends. for example KDE 3.5.4 was a relatively buggy release really
<Jack3_> is there some error log i can check?
<Jucato> Alpha_Cluster: well, part of helping in development is trying to report bugs/problems in the packages. they can't fix what they don't know :)
<intelikey> yes Jack3_ in /var/log/    check xorg*   and messages
<Hatsuyuki> the release that goes into the official kubuntu releases always seems fine so I've decided to stick with them til next kubuntu release (though I have no probs updating amarok/koffice ;) )
<intelikey> Jack3_ also might look for any   kdm*  files.
<Alpha_Cluster> Jucato: lol i need to boot into it first and i still have a small fear of entering long lists of terminal commands and hoping not to break an install so im looking at gettin down teh qt basics first
<Jucato> "i still have a small fear of entering long lists of terminal commands" <--- first thing you have to overcome as an aspiring developer :D
<Alpha_Cluster> Jucato: i know >.<
* intelikey likes Dhraakellian's quit message
<Alpha_Cluster> its not so much the fact its a lot of commands i just am scared of breaking stuff with kde4 libs lol
<Jucato> oh don't worry. the kde4 packages on Kubuntu are installed in a completely different location from kde3
<Alpha_Cluster> True
<Jucato> so there's a low chance of any breakage
<Jucato> of course, there's another "better" way if you want
<intelikey> a command string is not long until it's over 1k chars
<Jucato> compile KDE from source
<Alpha_Cluster> lol yeah
<Alpha_Cluster> i hope to get to that point
<Jucato> well  he did say "long lists" not "long commands" :)
<intelikey> oh. sorry.  was busy with someone and only caught the tail of that.
<Alpha_Cluster> lol its the breaking i fear not the length so much
<Alpha_Cluster> i mean ive even tried LFS
<Jucato> backup backup backup :)
<intelikey> rewind ?
<Alpha_Cluster> lol yeah i got that one down now after my last fiasco >.<
<Jucato> developers developers developers
<intelikey> oh backup
<Alpha_Cluster> ahh ballmer is here
<Jucato> :) :) :)
* hitmanWilly ducks flying chair
<Jucato> :P
<Rictoo> What would be the alt+F4 equivalent in kubuntu?
* intelikey is probably supposed to be insulted...   just that ignorance prevents it.
* Jucato wields his C++ Sword of Ignorance -4
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo: alt-f4
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<Alpha_Cluster> wow i broke emacs i think
<intelikey> Rictoo alt+f4  usually
<Jucato> Rictoo: Alt+F4 and Ctrl+Q
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+esc
<Jucato> Alt+F4 technically closes the window, Ctrl+Q quits the app
<Jucato> so Alt+F4 doesn't always quit the app
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+esc  runs xkill ?
<Rictoo> ok, thanks jucato
<Jucato> intelikey: only on KDE :)
<Jucato> (unless you set it in GNOME)
* hitmanWilly has a quicky icon for it
<intelikey> "What would be the alt+F4 equivalent in kubuntu?"  << i assumed kde.
<Jucato> Ctrl+Alt+Esc runs xkill and commits GUI-cide
<Jucato> yeah :)
<intelikey> guiside ?
<intelikey> i like
<Jack3_> ugh
<Jack3_> im so confused
<hitmanWilly> wouldn't that be ctrl-alt-bksp for the guicide
<Jack3_> i cant understand these logs and they go on for pages
<ubuntu> Halp!
<ubuntu> My Grub Pretneds to boot
<ubuntu> Pretends
<ubuntu> Rictoo: Alt+F4
<ubuntu> Hello?
<ubuntu> Eeeek
<Jucato> hitmanWilly: that would be X-cide :)
<Rictoo> ...
<intelikey> hitmanWilly that would be  xicide
<Hatsuyuki> lol
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Rictoo> whu r u
<Jucato> oh intelikey says it better though :P
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu: ask your question in a full sentence
<Jucato> Rictoo: he just lagged
<ubuntu> Admiral_Chicago: Will do
<ubuntu>  I booted up my box and it told me that there was no hard drive
<Rictoo> lol
<ubuntu>  I pulled off all cables and reattached and the hard drive showed up
<Rictoo> ubuntu, is the hdd ide?
<Rictoo> oh
<Hatsuyuki> thats weird, did you check it out in a livecd, ubuntu
<ubuntu>  noow it get to Grub 1.5 and sits there
<ubuntu> Hatsuyuki: Check my Nick :)
<ubuntu> The Live cd wouldn't boot up either though :(
<ubuntu> After going through a few CDs it worked
<hitmanWilly> that may be a hardware problem...
<ubuntu> Hi Hobbsee
<ubuntu> hitmanWilly: Well that's why I'm asking for help
<ubuntu> How do I diagnose a non booting non errored Grub?
<Jack3_> is tehre such a thing as a repair instll
<Hatsuyuki> broken hdd maybe?
<Admiral_Chicago> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu: look at boot options, that might have some options
<goat> bedtime for BoBo.... thanks again to all who helped
<linuxnobb> guys
<ubuntu> Admiral_Chicago: It doesn't get that far
<Admiral_Chicago> really?
<linuxnobb> when will be KDE4 become stable?
<Hobbsee> hi ubuntu
<Jack3_> is there sucha  thing as a repairrrrrrrrr instal?
<linuxnobb> I can't wait
<ubuntu_> this is not live.  this is memorex
<Admiral_Chicago> linuxnobb: about octotober
<ubuntu> linuxnobb: When it's done
<Hatsuyuki> that question has already been answred, linuxnobb
<ubuntu> Jack3_: It's called a Live CD
<Jucato> linuxnobb: you will have to wait
<ubuntu> linuxnobb: and you will have to
<linuxnobb> ubuntu, that's not an answer
<Jack3_> how do i repair from the livecd
* ubuntu eyes Jucato
<ubuntu> Mind reader
<linuxnobb> that sux
<goat> linuxnobb   thats like asking when will ubuntu 8.0X be released or whens the next winblows going to be released
<ubuntu> linuxnobb: Novemeber
<Jucato> linuxnobb: target date is October 23, 2007. that's just tentative
<linuxnobb> lol@winblows
<hitmanWilly> linuxnobb: are we there yet? :)
<ubuntu_> my grub hurts
<Jucato> linuxnobb: but still means you will have to wait
<Jack3_> helo?
<ubuntu> Admiral_Chicago: Yeah You know you have teh Grub Loading then grub 1.5 or Grub 2 loading then the grub menu?
<ubuntu> Jack3_: helo
<Jack3_> how can i perform a repair install?
<Hatsuyuki> night night
<ubuntu> Jack3_: What do YOU call a repair install?
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu: i'd suggest looking at something like SuperGrub and that might help
<goat> the only thing I know is I get payed on the 15th and 1st of every month... and winblows helps me get those checks  =)
<Jack3_> i dont know, something to revert settings to normal :\
<ubuntu> Admiral_Chicago: Is it mild mannered and will report to me?
<Jack3_> i just want my ubuntu to work again, i didnt do anything to it
<Admiral_Chicago> goat: great...but that belongs in #kubuntu-offtopic really
<ubuntu> Jack3_: What's wrong now?
<Jack3_> and it just dies on me::::(
<Jack3_> everythign
<Jack3_> kde wont start
<Jack3_> everything else doesnt start
<ubuntu> Jack3_: Is that all?
<Jack3_> swap isnt working
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu: that was to you, i don't have much experience with grub...sorrp
<goat> agreed admiral.. and with that I bid you all farewell
<ubuntu> You can't get to a Command line
<Jack3_> i can
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu: nope sorry
<ubuntu> Jack3_: Swap fails?
<ubuntu> May want to do a hard drive test
<ubuntu_> Admiral_Chicago me ?
<ubuntu_> Admiral_Chicago sorry  i missed it.   i'll scroll up
<Jack3_> ive tried formatting the swap
<ubuntu_> ah super-grub
<ubuntu> Jack3_: How much Physical RAM do you have?
<Jack3_> screw it, ill just backup everything and reformat
<Jack3_> 5122
<Jack3_> 512
<ubuntu> Ow
<ubuntu> Hmm
<hitmanWilly> should still boot kde tho, even w/out swap
<Jack3_> well i dunno
<Jack3_> i just had the oddest problem
<ubuntu> Jack3_: ok what else goes wrong?
<Jack3_> i had 4 gb free
<Jack3_> and then i installed wine from source and all
<Jack3_> and i trid to install a program, and it said 0b was free?
<Jack3_> so i checked konqueror, and it said 0b was free also, so i deleted 600mb of files
<ubuntu> Why from source?
<Jack3_> still 0b free
<ubuntu_> empty the trash
<Jack3_> yes i emptied the trash
<Jack3_> anyways, i reboot
<ubuntu> Jack3_: Ducks it
<Rictoo`> Crap, no questions pelase, what's alt+F4 in linux, again?
<ubuntu> You can get to a command line ?
<Rictoo`> Crap, no questions pelase, what's alt+F4 in linux, again?
<Jack3_> and then when i tried to login the screen went black and then went back tothelogin screen
<ubuntu> Rictoo`: Don't double post
<Rictoo`> ALT+F4 is for closing the window
<Rictoo`> I want the shortcut to close the app
<ubuntu> Rictoo`: Ctrl+Q
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo`: ctrl-q
<Rictoo`> What's the shortcut to close an app in linux?
<Jack3_> then i found that in root/.local/.Trash/files/ i had 4gb
<Rictoo`> ok
<Rictoo`> thanks
<Jack3_> which WASNT there before
<Jack3_> so i deleted that
<Jack3_> so now when i start up the konsole will load , but still no kde
<ubuntu_> some apps venella  Q   will do
<Jack3_> i cant figure out for the life of me how this happened
<Admiral_Chicago> Rictoo`: quit
<Jack3_> ive compiled wine from src before too
<ubuntu> Jack3_: type startx
<Admiral_Chicago> like all major operating systems
<ubuntu> Jack3_: You can install wine from the packages
<ubuntu> !wine
<Admiral_Chicago> it is exit a window
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Jack3_> ubuntu, ive done, that, it starts yes
<Jack3_> but not everyhting
<Jack3_> like knetworkmanager doesnt work, etc, etc
<Jack3_> its really broken,
<ubuntu> What not everything?
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i'm away now. /me waves goodnight to Jucato!! :)
<Jack3_> look obviously we arent getting anywhere
<Jack3_> this problem cant be fixed
<Jack3_> im just gonna reinstall
<hitmanWilly> Jack3_: have you tried reconfiguring kde?
<Jucato> night Admiral_Chicago!!
<Jack3_> the problem is bigger than kde
<ubuntu> Night!
<Jack3_> bbl
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> Jack3_: And learn ducks :)
<ubuntu_> ubuntu are you on a live cd ?
<Jack3_> ducks?
<ubuntu> ubuntu_: Yes are you?
<ubuntu_> no
<Jack3_> whats ducks\
<ubuntu> Jack3_: du -cks . | sort -rn | head -11
<ubuntu> Shows you what's taking up your space
<Jack3_> oh
<ubuntu> you can alias all of that to the word ducks
<ubuntu> just cd / then type ducks and you see where your space is gone :)
<ubuntu> easy to hunt down
<ubuntu> So about grub
<ubuntu> ls
<ubuntu_> i'm looking at a web page that says  Please click on the following button to continue:   but there is no button.
<ubuntu_> ubuntu  yes about grub ?
<ubuntu> Anyone know how to figure out what's causing it to stall?
<ubuntu_> error message ?
<ubuntu> No error message
<ubuntu_> give more details then
<ubuntu> It goes past grub stage one to Grub 1.5
<ubuntu> Then says grub loading ...
<ubuntu> but never reaches the grub menu
<ubuntu_> corrupt stage file ?
<ubuntu> Wouldn't that throw an error?
<ubuntu_> tried reinstalling it ?
<ubuntu> nope
<ubuntu_> not if the file had a bad read and corrupted the ram.
<ubuntu> o_0
<ubuntu> huh?
<jza873> hay im having a little problem for some reason konqueror wont display web images and i cant figure out hwo to fix it
<jza873> if any one can help with this it would be greatly appreicated
<ubuntu> Checked to see if show images was on?
<ubuntu_> reading in a corrupt file into something as "simple minded" as grub can cause the base ram to have things that the tiny os can't handle.    grub is not the full kernel you know.
<jza873> yea autoload images is on
<ubuntu> I'm outta ideas then
<ubuntu> ubuntu_: Is there some test I can do on it?
<jza873> ok thanks
<ubuntu_> ubuntu i'd just reinstall it and see if it clears it up.
<ubuntu> jza873: ask in #kde as well
<jza873> ok
<bassgoon> should it be able to detect my linksys wireless card "out of the box"?
<ubuntu_> i'll be right back as me
<jza873> does any one know if it is possible to remove konqueror using apt-get remove then load it back on or would that just mess everything up
<ubuntu> bassgoon: assuming that your card is supoprted
<intelikey> ah better...
<ubuntu> jza873: ... yes
<ubuntu> jza873: remove konqueror then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu> intelikey: than?
<bassgoon> where can I find a list?
<intelikey> being so generic
<ubuntu> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntu> intelikey: heehee :)
<jza873> ok ill try that thanks
<ubuntu> intelikey: do I have to chroot the / ?
<intelikey> no  jsut add the root dir.   -r /mountpoint    i think.
<linuxnobb> guys are you sure Alternate CD is LiveCD? the ubuntu says its text based
<bassgoon> ubuntu, so if its not on the list...I'm hosed?
<linuxnobb> it's gotta be text base
<intelikey> maybe man    knows.
<ubuntu> linuxnobb: It's not the live cd
<ubuntu> it's the alternate cd
<ubuntu> bassgoon: Did you read the page i just sent you ?
<ubuntu> Well
<ubuntu> dsplayed
<ubuntu> Didn't actually send it to you
<intelikey> ubuntu    sudo grub-install --root-directory=<mountpoint> <device>
<ubuntu> hi Mez
<mo0osah> how do you make the darn clock 12 hour format
<bassgoon> ubuntu, eer I didn't see my card listed
<linuxnobb> ubuntu, are you for real? Alternade CD kubuntu is text-based only??!!
<ubuntu> bassgoon: ok they have a wifi Howto on the same page
<ubuntu>  follow the steps there
<ubuntu>  it will help you if your card isn't listed there
<intelikey> mo0osah right click it.  and configure lang&whatever
<bassgoon> ah, thanks ubuntu
<ubuntu> linuxnobb: Yes that's kinda the point
<mo0osah> intelikey, i'm there but cant find how to change the format
<linuxnobb> OMFG!!!
<linuxnobb> i gotta re-download again??!!
<ubuntu> linuxnobb: What are you doing with it?
<linuxnobb> so LiveCD doesn't support LVM??!!
<linuxnobb> I need LVM
<linuxnobb> and LiveCD
<intelikey> mo0osah it's there someplace.   i've done it.   but don't have kde installed now so can't track it down for you
<ubuntu> Oh yeah then use the laternate
<linuxnobb> together
<ubuntu> it's much easier with that
<linuxnobb> but it's not LiveCD
<linuxnobb> that's retarded, what does it take to add LVM to liveCD?
<ubuntu> mo0osah: try the Date Time format then -> Time and dates -> Date format
<ubuntu> linuxnobb: space
<ubuntu> intelikey:   sudo grub-install --root-directory=grub /dev/hdb1
<ubuntu> that looks right
<intelikey> the phrase "live CD"  is so decpetive.    all self installing os's on cd are live cd's    but somehow the term 'live CD' seems to only be used for those with autostarting gui
<intelikey> ubuntu no
<ubuntu>  where =grub is the folder I mounted to?
<intelikey> ubuntu did you mount the installed system on  /grub ?
<intelikey> if so then yes.
<ubuntu> not /grub ~/grub
<intelikey> ok.
<intelikey> then yes.
<ubuntu> Here goes
<intelikey> are you sure /dev/hdb1 is correct ?
<intelikey> maybe scsi emulation.    sdb1 ?
<ubuntu> I have no /dev/sdanything
<ubuntu> And it failed
<intelikey> ok then it's not scsi emulation
<ubuntu> Running "install --stage2=grub/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/stage1 (hd1,0) (hd1,0)1+20 p (hd1,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed
<ubuntu> Error 6: Mismatched or corrupt version of stage1/stage2
<intelikey> there you have it.   it is a corrupt   stage file.
<ubuntu> My / is XFS
<ubuntu> Wonder if that's an issue ...
<intelikey> grub and xfs     hmmmm
<ubuntu> intelikey: Sooo blow it away and recreate?
<intelikey> or add a small boot partition ?
<ubuntu> Now?
<ses1959_> two questions on thunderbird
* ubuntu brumbles
<ubuntu> I'll do it when KDE4 ships
<ses1959_> i would like to add my comments to the top of a reply not at the bottom
<intelikey> i'm not sure if it's corrupt because of some  grub/xfs bug   or just a bad file.    wont hurt to rm the ~/grub/boot/grub/stage* files and see what happens.
<ses1959_> i have a old thunderbird file that i would like to add to my new account but could not import it
* ubuntu looks ta intelikey with a worried face
<ubuntu> can't I just mv them?
<intelikey> sure  :)
<ubuntu> They get recreated on the fly ?
<ubuntu> or rerun the install ?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> rerun
<ubuntu> ok
<voidmage> how do i purge the lyrics cache in amarok?'
<intelikey> right click ?
<intelikey> idk.  i looked at amarok one time.
<ubuntu> threw a warnign
<intelikey> no errors ?
<ubuntu> think I'll save this on the hard drive
<ubuntu> Installation finished. No error reported.
<intelikey> then it "should" work.
<ubuntu> I'm saving the error messages on the drive so I can read them later
<intelikey> warning about the number of sectors and some bios issue   that's normal
<intelikey> it was writen in the 80's and never moved out of the code    :)
* intelikey doesn't exagerate just a little.
<ubuntu> So much for open source :-)
* ubuntu holds his breath crosses his fingers and taps his nuts
<ubuntu> Lets see if this works
<jza873_> nope didnt work
<jza873_> and on # kde no one wants to talk
<intelikey> jza873_ is it beryl ?
<jza873_> i have beryl but its not running it started happeneing after i installed this firewall but i removed it
<jza873_> im going to remove beryl now because that thing sucks
<jza873_> see if that helps
<mjponce> #kde ?
<jza873_> nope it wasnt beryl
<jza873_> yea no one talks on that
<intelikey> jza873_ just a note.  you can reset all user prefs. in kde  by removing ~/.kde then logging in.
<djbailey> Hey everyone can anyone tell me where the sound directory is
<djbailey> im looking to reboot the service and just need the dir
<rich__> would anyone message me on how to install beryl? im new to linux, beginner if you will.
<intelikey> :)
<jza873_> sudo apt-get install beryl
<intelikey> djbailey what sound directory ?
<intelikey> djbailey what are you looking for ?
<rich__> dont i feel stupid.
<rich__> Thaks jza874_
<jza873_> yea
* intelikey feels of rich__  ....     sure do!
<djbailey> i just want like /etc/sound. whatever so i can restart it
<rich__> haha
<intelikey> :)
<jza873_> its not that cool tho beryl is kind of cool for 3 mins then it just lame
<rich__> heres one for your brains..
<rich__> what would stupid feel like?
<intelikey> djbailey   /etc/init.d/  ?
<DaSkreech> Whoot
<crimsun> djbailey: we don't have one like that.  What do you really want to do?  Unload and reload the modules?  Restore the default mixer levels?  Both?
* DaSkreech sighs
<rich__> once the install is done
<jza873_> ok this all happened when i installed " fiaif "
<rich__> what do you do
<rich__> just restart?
<DaSkreech> And once again * crashes as soon as kde loads
<djbailey> i had sound i lost power to my laptop and now my sound does not work
<intelikey> jza873_ try firestarter
<crimsun> djbailey: ok, so pastebin the output from ``asoundconf list && amixer''
<crimsun> djbailey: then tell us the URL
<jza873_> yea i got firestarter now
<rich__> should i take that as a yes? after the install of beryl. just restart
<rich__> ?
<intelikey> jza873_ running it might let you undo what ever mess you have made of iptables
<djbailey> I got it thanks for the Crimsum
<djbailey> i mean Crimsun
<jza873_> i removed fiaif but no good it still wont display images its not even like broken links just dont show up
<djbailey> i clicked somthing in the sound link and it worked.
<jza873_> ok so ill reinstall it and run it and see what happens
<intelikey> rich__ i've never messed with beryl
<mjponce> #kubuntu-es
<rich__> but like.. im confused.. its installed now (i think)
<rich__> now what?
<rich__> haha
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<DaSkreech> hi crimsun
<crimsun> hi.
<intelikey> see is there any help there   ^
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<jza873_> nah didnt work is ther a way to reset the iptables
<DaSkreech> wonder if i should relaunch dbus
<bassgoon> anyone know a decent cheap pcmcia wireless card that works easily with linux? all I need is connection, no wep or wpa
<jza873_> i even tried to load konqueror through ion3 and still no good
<intelikey> jza873_ yeah.     iptables -F    ???  not sure that you wont need to add an 'allow all'   after flushing 'all' though...
<intelikey> better first to list
<intelikey> see what ya go
<intelikey> got
<intelikey> gotit
<intelikey> my english tobe
<intelikey> :)
* intelikey goes to eat a dead cow, or something.
<kalorin`> intelikey: remember to use small bites, else you'll choke
<jza873_> nope i dont think its the iptables something bust be blocking it
<jza873_> must*
<jza873_> any other ideas
<Dave-Kubuntu> Heres a ATI Permissions problem i'm having, think you can help? -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21100/
<intelikey> reset kde ?       rm -r ~/.kde
<jza873_> i thought you show never remove the ~/.kde directory
<jza873_> if i did that wont it mess up all my apps
<intelikey> reset them to defaults...
<DaSkreech> intelikey: You don't like mv do you ?
<intelikey> DaSkreech i find it deceptive.
<DaSkreech> Why?
<jza873_> ill try it
<intelikey> if you mv ~/.kde    then while kde is running try to move it back it will ignore most of the stuff.  so why not just rm it to start with.
<jza873_> ok i removed it
<DaSkreech> Hmm?
<DaSkreech> why would you do it IN kde?
<intelikey> jza873_ ctrl+alt+backspace   and hope
<jza873_> yea i just thought about that just now
<jza873_> i have liek 10 desktop managers so hopefully i didnt just mess everything up
<jza873_> brb
<intelikey> you didn't
<Dave-Kubuntu> Heres a ATI Permissions problem i'm having, think you can help? -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21100/
<DaSkreech> anyone has planetkde on RSS ?
<jza873> it worked
<DaSkreech> :-)
<jza873> now back to reconfigureing everything
<jza873> thanks soo mcuh
<intelikey> np
<jza873> much*
<Jucato> DaSkreech: me
<DaSkreech> Jucato: can You do a search for Conspiracy ?
<DaSkreech>  who made ap ost last week about that ?
<Jucato> thomas zander
<kalorin`> Dave-Kubuntu: so it doesn't work for a while then starts to work?
<kalorin`> that's kind of odd
<Dave-Kubuntu> No it starts automaticly but it's slow
<DaSkreech> thanks
<Dave-Kubuntu> kalorin`: it's not just that too all 3d things are slow and give errors
<kalorin`> Dave-Kubuntu: hrms...
<kalorin`> Dave-Kubuntu: join #kalorin
<jza873> thanks everyone im going to bed back to teh salt mines at embarq
<jza873> tomorrow
<jza873> later and thanks again
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Tomorrow
<xlinux_> Allright guys.. ive got a problem to fix
<xlinux_> this ones been kicking my arse
<DaSkreech> Good to know
<kalorin`> xlinux_: you'd have to sign a wavier before I'll offer up my own ass to get kicked by said problem
<kalorin`> cause I'll want to be able to recover damages
<kalorin`> :)
<xlinux_> huh?
* DaSkreech sighs atta Jucato :(
<red_> it seems that bash auto-complete is not enabled) in my konsole. Where do I need to enable this?
<crimsun> red_: ~/.bashrc
<Jucato> DaSkreech: why o why?
<xlinux_> freezing due to 9755 nvidia driver.. anyone have ideas?
<intelikey> ooops.    i just installed grub on the windows partition not the linux partition...    will that work ?
<DaSkreech> I was on vacation last week so I left Akregator on to get all the blogs and news goodness
<DaSkreech> So of course the machine was turned off a day after I left
<Jucato> aw....
<DaSkreech> And both planetkde and planetmozilla don't keep more than like a day of back blogs
<red_> crimsun: and what's the setting that I have to enable?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: oh... :(
<intelikey> ok i'll go test it and see if it works...
<DaSkreech> Hey!
<DaSkreech> anyone kompiled kamion?
<crimsun> red_: scroll to the bottom and read the comment.
<Tired_> what's a decent onscreen analog clock I can apt-get in a hurry?
<Tired_> decent meaning has a second hand
<Tired_> google just gives me tray clock packages
<Tired_> nvm, found one, sorta
<DaSkreech> Which is it ?
<Jucato> the clock in the kicker has an analog clock
<Tired_> there's a kde screensaver
<Jucato> ah that sort of clock?
<Tired_> yeah
<Jucato> there's also some superkaramba themes I think. not sure about the seconds hand though
<Tired_> this will work for me right now
<Tired_> stopwatch is broken
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@12-214-61-158.client.mchsi.com]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<xlinux_> which log? I would assume the xorg log
<xlinux_> the flashes would make me think xorg, but the fact that the system completely freezes makes me think system
<xlinux_> anyone know anything about issues with video cards
<dsmith_> anyone know how to turn rarok on at a certain time in the AM?
<dsmith_> amarok
<kalorin`> dsmith, get primitive on it, crontab ;)
<dsmith_> never had to do one
<dsmith_> lol
<dsmith_> ok
<kalorin`> it's cake
<kalorin`> crontab -e
<kalorin`> <min> <hour> <day> <month> <dayofweek> <command>
<kalorin`> so
<kalorin`> 30 01 * * * bash TimeForBed.sh
<kalorin`> for instance
<kalorin`> every day, of every month, every day of the week at 1:30am go to bed
<kalorin`> :)
<dsmith_> hmmm
<kalorin`> welp
<kalorin`> my system is going to 7.04 now
<kalorin`> this ought to be a ton of fun
<dsmith_> heh
<dsmith_> i am holding off
<kalorin`> <--- clicked next
<dsmith_> i just did a dual boot other day
<belred> irc.freenode.net
<kalorin`> I was too but found out my grades for the quarter so I have a week to put the box back together if it doesn't go so well
<dsmith_> resized my win part down to 1gb of free space
<kalorin`> I need to redo my winXP vmware instance down from 50gb to something more reasonable
* dsmith_ plays with crontab
<kalorin`> autoexpand it or something
* dsmith_ plays with kate to create a crontab
<dsmith_> sudo required?
<kalorin`> shouldn't be
<kalorin`> depends if you let users on your system use cron
<dsmith_> hmmmm
<dsmith_> kcron
<dsmith_> whats this
<kalorin`> not sure
<kalorin`> ok to bed with me
<dsmith_> cyas
<kalorin`> system wants me to close all applications so things don't blow up on the upgrade
<dsmith_> heh
* kalorin` imagines how this is goin to go with the ati drivers
<dsmith_> BOOM
<kalorin`> can't end well
<dsmith_> breakage
<kalorin`> ah well
<kalorin`> heh
<kalorin`> we'll see
<kalorin`> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kalorin`> might as well get the directions now just in case
<Rictoo> This might sound odd, but I'm gonna leave my computer on all night, and I don't wanna waste cpu power
<Rictoo> is there anything big and useful I can download?
<Rictoo> (No, I don't want Folding@Home :P)
<kalorin`> set a hibernate in the bios?
<Rictoo> But i want my computer on
<Rictoo> +p
<kalorin`> with wake on lan and mouse or something
<kalorin`> it's on then
<kalorin`> it's just not doing anything
<Rictoo> but I wanna use cpu :D
<kalorin`> sorry nothing I cna think of
<Rictoo> :/
<dettoaltrimenti> is there any way I can check what device my keyboard is in /dev/input?
<esunder> i installed the php command line interpreter, what do i need to connect to a mysql database, when i try to i get "Call to undefined function mysql_connect()"
<esunder> i am assuming i need another package but im not sure which one, anyone know?
<Vuen> hey guys, when i burn a data dvd with k3b, it doesn't mount automatically. i have to mount it manually in a terminal.
<Vuen> anyone know what's wrong?
<Vuen> it also works perfectly fine in windows
<Vuen> but even after restarting the computer, if i put in a data dvd i burned into the cdrom drive while kubuntu is running, nothing happens
<bassgoon> I seem to recall knoppix having a wizard to set the desktop behavior to ms windows style, does kubuntu have that?
<nceterval> I just upgraded to Feisty and am having trouble mounting an encrypted partition during the boot process.  When I was using Edgy, this was accomplished with cryptsetup create name /dev/hffa7.  Now it appears that there is no such device.  How can I track down the appropriate device?
<Ichilegend> hello bassgoon, Fedoora had that wizard too, but it is not in Kubuntu, you have to set the settings else ways
<bassgoon> ack...
<Ichilegend> Yeah, I actually got used to it since i Double click my title bar in a window to maximize/restore a window
<nceterval> Hmm, if anyone's interested, I think hda got renamed to sda in the upgrade.
<nceterval> Odd
<Ichilegend> Has anyone here used Jinzora?  I just installed it as my second LAMP application.
<ranjan> looking for help with selecting between cowan a2 mp3 player and wolverine esp mp3 player, any inputs?
<Ichilegend> ranjan, are you asking or offering?
<ranjan> asking
<ranjan> i have read about a lot and narrowed down to those 2, but still deciding
<ranjan> i need help
<Ichilegend> hmmm, I haven't used those before... let me give a quick google to see what they are...
<ranjan> thanks Ichilegend
<ranjan> appreciate the effort
<Ichilegend> wow, those are some niiiice players
<ranjan> so what do u think?
<Ichilegend> The cowan one is vey sexy looking... are they priced similar?
<ranjan> wolverine is more picey
<ranjan> but wolverine also has a model called MVP which is available in only one color which is horrid that is equal in price to cowan
<Ichilegend> hmmm, I like the cowan (based on my 3minute overview!)
<Ichilegend> It may have a smaller hard drive, but it looks like they thoght up the extras
<ranjan> is that based on looks or features?
<Ichilegend> well the looks are better, but I (personally mind you) would use the Divix Xvid features plus sub title file integration
<Ichilegend> The size seems more compact
<Ichilegend> etc.
<Ichilegend> The Wolverine looks more universal, it has a ton of memory card inputs and you can get it up to 160GB
<ranjan> exactly my thoughts, but i am tempted by the hdisk size and loose any external storage device
<Ichilegend> actually both would be a liitle more than I would use, they both put my iPod to shame
<ranjan> a 130 GB external usn hdd would compensate wolverines cost
<Skrot-> Hi, I've downloaded the source of kdeutils using "apt-get source kdeutils" and applied a few patches to it, now how can I make it a .deb package?
<ranjan> + 30 GB for music would be great
<Ichilegend> but if you are a movie buff or have a s&*t ton of mp3's the Wolverine would be the obvious choice.  Just read your 130 gb comment ...bery tru
<Ichilegend> very true
<ranjan> thanks Ichilegend
<ranjan> i am still undecided
<ranjan> lol
<hjacob> How would I downgrade a package using fx aptitude?
<ranjan> both have great reviews on amazon! so i know both will be good players
<Ichilegend> They are both pretty cool looking.  Either would be good to have.  I am cheap though and the cheaper one looks cooler ;)  my 3 minute-no-money-exchanged-vote would go to cowan.
<fulat2k> any idea if ubuntustudio theme/icons can be  used in kubuntu?
<ranjan> fulat2k: yes just add their repository
<ranjan> update
<ranjan> and download the artwork meta package
<ranjan> oops only in ubunru not in kubuntu
<fulat2k> ranjan: that's what i'm afraid of :(
<fulat2k> oh well.
<ranjan> fulat2k: make one yourself...
<fulat2k> time to readup..::P
<ranjan> fulat2k: not too hard... just downlaod some existing themes from kde-look and see how its done
<Ichilegend> All of the files are svg ones right? You could make your own theme if it can't be found elsewhere rithgt?
<ranjan> Porn.com Domain Sold for $9 Million!
<insmod> ranjan: nice
<Ichilegend> lol and on the day Jerry faldwell died?  sad
<ranjan> lol
<ranjan> Ichilegend: cowan also has a model called D2, with touch screen control, no buttons for controls, is that a good option?
<Ichilegend> So I just set up Jinzora today on LAMP and it is awesome.  A couple small probs, but basically it is like having your own shoutcast network.
<Ichilegend> @ranjan, Touchsreen can be good
<Ichilegend> I dunno, I just got a Garmin GPS system for my car that is completely touch screen and it is awesome, i guees it depends on the interface
<ranjan> i agree, if done well it can be great
<ranjan> can be equally bad if not well thought out
<Ichilegend> Ipod = 1 button and a wheel for every function.  If touch is the only interface and it is done right... perfect!
<ranjan> Ichilegend: my wife has a 30 gb video ipod
<mo0osah> any simple way to minimize firefox and thunderbird to tray?
<ranjan> the only thing i hate about it is DRM
<ranjan> mo0osah: by pressing the minimize button
<mo0osah> to tray???
<ranjan> to tray?
<Ichilegend> @mo0osah, adding the Desktop Access applet to the task bar
<ranjan> oh
<Ichilegend> Right click the panel (taskbar) add applet and add show desktop
<roller> hello
<Ichilegend> click the show desktop icon to minimize all
<Ichilegend> Hello
<roller> can you help me- music playing but i cant hear it
<Ichilegend> ok
<Ichilegend> Can you give more info?
<roller> aaa comp couldt configure sound card
<ranjan> whats the sound card?
<roller> how i cant see my sound card??
<crimsun> roller: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<Ichilegend> cat /proc/asound/cards        <= This command may suggest the card, but not if it goes unidentified
<roller>  0 [SB             ] : HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
<dhakatel> hi i just install kubuntu i want to install berly desktop
<roller>                       HDA ATI SB at 0xd0400000 irq 19
<dhakatel> or and xgl
<roller> this is sound card
<Jucato> !beryl | dhakatel
<dhakatel> what can i do now
<ubotu> dhakatel: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<richard_> how do I install ati drivers ?
<richard_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ichilegend> wow, bots are cool
<Ichilegend> dhakatel you have what you need or you need human help?
<richard_> I cant install my ati drivers
<richard_> the instructions are for ubuntu :(
<Ichilegend> richard the Kubuntu installation would be the same for the most part
<xlinux_> holy crap.. anyone know anything about Nvidia drivers? I just learned some stuff I didnt know
<radioaktivstorm> hello, i have a question: why do some windows insist on becoming several hundred pixels too large? and is there a way to fix this?
<Ichilegend> explain .... um ... all of you!
<dromer> hi all, I seem to need to recompile mpd for AAC/M4A support,  can someone help me with this?
<xlinux_> anyone even interested?
<Ichilegend> what is the problem?
<dhakatel> is there any pango enable firefox binary for kubuntu
<dhakatel> ?
<xlinux_> i dont really have a problem.. I just learned something that *may* have been my problem
<Ichilegend> do share
<xlinux_> I constantly checked on the Nvidia website for a driver higher than 9755, thinking that Nvidia would change the driver version every time they released an update
<xlinux_> but they OONT
<Ichilegend> dhakatel, i dunno, It was standard in Fedora, but i haven't been paying attention to the kubuntu releases
<xlinux_> DONT*
<xlinux_> They had the release date on the website listed as may 7 2007
<xlinux_> BUT, the original driver I downloaded that was 9755, I downloaded in early march
<xlinux_> I never realized they released drivers of the same version multiple times with multiple revisions
<Ichilegend> xlinux are you getting your nvidia drivers from a repository through regular upgrades or comkpiling it yourself with each new kernel?
<xlinux_> compiling it myself.. the repos never worked for me
<xlinux_> As soon as I d/led the latest release of v. 9755 nvidia driver, my FPS went from 4900 to 5500!!!!
<xlinux_> Hopefully, this also fixed my flashing freezing problem...
<Ichilegend> interesting, I guess the linux source stays the same version.  Since they try to unify their drivers, perhaps the updates are mostly for Windows?
<xlinux_> *hopefully*
<xlinux_> im guessing..
<Ichilegend> weird.  Nice to know though
<xlinux_> whats weird is in there archives, they have a driver version 9762 that was released may 2nd, but the 9755 latest release is may 7th!!!
<Ichilegend> Rollback i guess.  they must have f'd something upp
<xlinux_> Haha, this whole time, I thought they simply hadnt released a new driver.. and they did, just under the same version with a different date
<xlinux_> yeah, thats what I was thinking
<xlinux_> they just used the 9755 and incorporated the features from the 9762
<Ichilegend> Release, get feedback..react is the entire quick to market coding mantra these days.
<xlinux_> If this actially fixes my flashing/freezing, which I really doubt it would be so easy, than I will be VERY happy with kubuntu. I was actually ready to try Sabayon because of this freezing crap
<xlinux_> whats up with your Ati card?
<Ichilegend> atually I had Kubuntu issues too, my ultimate answer was to install ubuntu then apt-get kubuntu-desktop when all was working.
<roller> why i cant tallk with you but i cant go to web adress
<roller> browser said Could not connect to host ya.ru.
<xlinux_> the funny thing is, Kubuntu flashed and froze FAR LESS than Ubuntu
<xlinux_> I find it odd my FPS drops 2k when I use Beryl, but maybe thats just what beryl uses to run?
<Ichilegend> I like the Ubuntu stability, but I prefer KDE, the way to go for my mone is Ubuntu+kubuntu-desktop
<Ichilegend> Plus beryl is cool for a month or so, but the only real feature i still use is the cube.  Big productivity enhancer
<dromer> can someony help me recompile mpd for m4a support?
<ardchoille> Ichilegend: I like ubuntu too, but my 11 kubuntu machines haven't had a single problem and all are stable :)
<xlinux_> took a smoke break
<xlinux_> yeah, I agree with you about beryl.. I only use the cube and the magic lamp minimize- this helps me sort out where im minimizing to
<nordseebaer> hi
<xlinux_> i multitask like a mother
<xlinux_> nordseebaer- hey
<nordseebaer> any german here who can help me?
<xlinux_> i cant help you there...
<_4strO> de | nordseebaer or try in english ;)
<_4strO> !de | nordseebaer or try in english ;)
<ubotu> nordseebaer or try in english ;): Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nordseebaer> ok ty :) if i dont find anyone i'll come back and try in english ;)
<_4strO> ^^
<_4strO> yop yop
<jan__> Good morning. Can I ask for some help with K3b?
<jan__> Is it possible to rip audio CD's to MP3 format?
<Jucato> !cdrip | jan__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> !ripping | jan__
<ubotu> jan__: To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<Jucato> you don't even need to use k3b, but yes you can
<Jucato> just install LAME
<jan__> I know there are other tools. I am writing a book for newbies at the moment. I installed Lame and the libk3b2.mp3 dependencies
<jan__> Yet, it only shows Ogg and WAV as options.
<Jucato> libk3b2-mp3 is only used for burning MP3's to Audio CD's
<jan__> So it doesn't support the other way around.
<Jucato> hm. it should, if you have lame installed. or maybe liblame? not really sure. Haven't tried it myself
<_4strO> Jucato: i do not agree with you, libk3b2-mp3 is even use to RIP CD's tu mp3
<_4strO> to*
<Jucato> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 39 kB, installed size 104 kB
<jan__> _4strO: that leaves the question: why doesn't the MP3 option show in K3b when I try to rip a cd?
<ardchoille> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<_4strO> jan__: i will verify on my laptop
<jan__> Sound Juicer works fine. Acidrip as well (for video that is)
<jan__> _4strO: thanks
<Jucato> how about kaudiocreator?
<jan__> Jucato: haven't tried that one yet. One moment.
<Jucato> and the audiocd:/ kioslave? hm.. how about installing "liblame0"? not really sure
<_4strO> ha yes, i cant encode in mp3 with k3b
<_4strO> thought so ...
<ardchoille> k3b rocks!
<_4strO> sure
<jan__> Jucato: liblame0 is installed
<Jucato> hm...
<jan__> Jucato: kaudiocreator has MP3 as an option
<Jucato> have you tried restarting k3b?
<jan__> Jucato: yep, a few times already
<Jucato> does audiocd:/ also have an MP3 folder?
<jan__> Jucato: yes, it does
<Jucato> it's not empty?
<Jucato> if so, it might be a K3b problem...
<jan__> I see files, so you might be right then
<jan__> Blast, there goes a chapter in the book
<jan__> It is to risky to describe this option for newbies if it doesn't work out of the box. Too bad, but thanks for helping out.
<jan__> I will add the audiocd:/ option to the chapter instead.
<Jucato> or kaudiocreator, if you want a specialized app for it
<jan__> Jucato: that one too, as an alternative to Sound Juicer
<jan__> Okay, back to writing it is. See you all and thank you
<jordo23> Why whenever I use ark to extract a .tar.gz file I get an error that says the extraction operation failed....
<TheInfinity> ark sometimes strange errors ...
<TheInfinity> *has
<TheInfinity> did you try it by using console?
<jordo23> TheInfinity: no....will try......which options would ark emulate?
<jordo23> by default...
<TheInfinity> hmm ... something like tar -xf yourarchivename.tar
<TheInfinity> thats unextracting ... perhaps there you will get a better descr ...
<jordo23> TheInfinity: Would the fact it's final extension is .gz matter?
<premier_> Hello, I'm having trouble with png support.  Earlier today someone told me to reinstall qt... I'm hoping for a better answer
<premier_> Its not showing pngs in konqueror, and nothing seems to display them correctly, such as gwenview... krita doesn't know how to use them, but...
<premier_> konqueror will show them if they are part of a webpage.  Also, firefox will show them without any trouble
<TheInfinity> then its a tar.gz ... so ypou have to use tar -cvzf file.tar.gz
<TheInfinity> args sorry wrong
<TheInfinity> tar xvzf file.tar.gz is should be
<jordo23> TheInfinity: Is there a better GUI archive program?
<TheInfinity> jordo23: good question ... i never found one ... sometimes i miss winrar unde rlinux
<jordo23> TheInfinity: lol
<TheInfinity> i like rar because its extreme efficent ;)
<bahr> TheInfinity: You can get rar and unrar for linux?
<TheInfinity> yes but not rar with such a lot options ;)
<bahr> TheInfinity: What options are you looking for?
<TheInfinity> for example the reconstruction of damaged archives is with rar really good
<bahr> TheInfinity: Have you seen the man page for rar? There are options for reconstruction
<TheInfinity> or - on the other hand - compression rate ... also really nice :)
<bahr> TheInfinity: Ok I don't know about compression rate, but I know there are many options with rar which you can configure
<kraut> moin
<annee> Heeey
<david2> What's the nest way to make a full backup an exact mirror of a linux install?
<bahr> david2: I use acronis, but that's not open-source but it works very well for my needs
<david2> I saw something about rsync
<david2> but I always f up using that
<bahr> david2: well you need to update your grub.conf if you want the option to press F11 at boottime to restore
<Simeon_H> why did my CD's arrive so quickly? :/
<Jucato> and you're complaining? O.o
<Lynoure> Simeon_H: you can shelf it for a week or five if you wish
<Simeon_H> no I just wanna know why they only took like two weeks to get from the Isle of Man to australia and through customs and everything :/
<Simeon_H> or more importantly, how
<Jucato> of course by the magic of Ubuntu :)
<Simeon_H> meh it says pass it on?
<Simeon_H> is this like the shareware version of doom where if you don't distribute it to everyone some dude comes and hacks your arms off?
<bahr> I got my CD's within two weeks too :)
<bahr> If I want to get involved with Kubuntu programming slowly, what kidn of programming languages do I need to learn? And is it possible to start slowly and build up skills in programming and still help? I only have experiences with C and C# programming
<stalker_> i think c is enough
<stalker_> but kde is c++ btw
<Chousuke> C++ is pretty easy to learn if you know C
<Chousuke> even easier if you know C# I suppose
<Lynoure> but C is not easy to do well.
<Chousuke> true.
<stalker_> and don't start writting your own programs, start by examining existing ones, and impoving them
<stalker_> like making patchs, and so on
<bahr> I'm not an advanced C programmer
<bahr> but I would like to be :P
<bahr> allright, where do I find the source code for these programs?
<stalker_> i'm not advanced too, and i wrote a bunch of gnome apps:/
<Simeon_H> I wouldn't
<stalker_> don't worry about that
<Simeon_H> I'd like to be an electronics engineer
<Simeon_H> seeing as that's what I'm studying :/
<stalker_> go to kde site, there you can find
<Lynoure> bahr: that's why you should prepare for them to reject/modify your patches the first 15 times :) It's good for the skin too, thickens it :)
<stalker_> bue beware that kde is currently working on 4.0 version
<stalker_> so you come in some fog right now
<bahr> Lynoure: well I have nothing against that, I know there are a bunch of people out there, who are lightyears in front of my programming skills :) I just want to help, and hopefully I get better with time and experience.
<Lynoure> bahr: sounds like you have what it takes then: motivation and willingness to learn
<bahr> Ok, well I am looking for a starting point
<stalker_> how long do you use kde?
<bahr> Lynoure: yeah that I definitely have :)
<stalker_> did you noticed any bug that is pissing you off?
<stalker_> if so, dive into the code:)
<stalker_> join mailing list
<bahr> stalker_: Well not that long, I have used some different things during the time I used linux. Fluxbox, KDE, Gnome etc. but now I stick to KDE. It's the one I like the most
<stalker_> hint: don't say on it: an i work on this bug:)
<stalker_> can*
<bahr> stalker_: but I don't know anything about the "inner" workings of KDE though
<stalker_> you don't need, starts with some app in kde, not kde core
<pand> Hello
<Simeon_H> DOWN WITH TEH SOFTWARE PATENTS!
<bahr> stalker_: ok :)
<pand> I wonder how can I translate KDE documentation into other languages e.g. into Polish
<pand> anybody knows where I can find documents explain it?
<stalker_> translators.kde.org, i think, then find your countrymates first
<pand> I'm going to check it, thanks
<stalker_> don't be one man show, there's are many polish guys working on it
<stalker_> best practice i saw is to ask what need s to be translated on polish lang mailing list
<Skrot-> Hi. Any chance 2.6.21 will be backported to feisty?
<_4strO> http://l10n.kde.org/
<_4strO> pand: http://l10n.kde.org/$
<pand> so firstly I want to get knowledge how to make translate and then I'm going to join to the Polish team
<_4strO> oups without the $
<bahr> But If I install a c/C++ dev environment, am I then ready to start playing around with patches and things that annoy me?
<stud> ...     .?
<stalker_> you need .po file and kbabel app - that's it;)
<bahr> ok :)
<pand> Thanks once again : )
<stalker_> if you can compile it, then you're ready
<bahr> Well I better get started now then :P
<stalker_> take it slowly;)
<stalker_> just don't give up on first error:)
<bahr> stalker_: hehe I keep that in mind :)
<stalker_> beggining to work on someone else code is far more harder then any programming
<stalker_> hint: take smaller apps:D
<_4strO> stalker_: depend of the original programmer ;)
<stalker_> yeah:)
<bahr> stalker_: Yeah I have experience with that from my education :)
<stalker_> but, lloking to me, i would rather write my 10.000 lines of code then add 100 in existing:)
<_4strO> i'm trying to learn C but it's very hard :p
<Simeon_H> no it isn't
<bahr> stalker_: sometimes working with your own OLD code with out comments, can be worse to lol
<Simeon_H> if you use printf and scanf to output :P
<stalker_> your code 6 months old is not your code anymore:D
<_4strO> ^^ thats the magical thing :)
<stalker_> printf is a joke, right?
<Simeon_H> ....
<Simeon_H> no I use it
<stalker_> dont' use printf if possible, good old debbuger is only thing you need
<stalker_> even gdb from console is better then inserting random printf
<Simeon_H> meh It's all I need to know at this bound
<Simeon_H> *point
<_4strO> a="is"; printf("think it %s",a);
<Jucato> ... and the magical !offtopic flag will soon be raised...
<Simeon_H> next up is microcontroller asm :S
<stalker_> lol
<mikelima> hi all.
<_4strO> hi
<stalker_> is ktorrent mature enough? (azureus mature?)
<mikelima> I am a bit puzzled. I'm trying to install wine on a kubuntu feisty (AMD_64) installation.
<mikelima> Isn't wine supported on 64bit?
<mikelima> because I can't find the package...
<Jucato> mikelima: I'm afraid not.
<mikelima> only winelib.
<mikelima> Oh. Ok.
<n0ts> Hi,
<Jucato> mikelima: better ask in #winehq to be sure
<Jucato> stalker_: I guess that depends on the azureus features that you are looking for. for basic torrent needs, ktorrent is good enough, without the overhead of java
<mikelima> Well, thank you.
<stalker_> last time i used it (6 months ago) and wanted to only seed existing torrent, it added 700mb to tracker (as i downloaded it:o)
<Jucato> stalker_: lot of versions released since that time
<stalker_> yeah, i guess it's ok now
<stalker_> it works ok, and jvm is'nt more in memory:)
<strog_> hi
<strog_> i have a porblem with using the apt-get install in the console
<strog_> i always get an error message that it couldnt find the package
<strog_> famous ones like kdevelop or vlc mediaplayer
<strog_> anybody there?\
<rbrunhuber> Can anybody help me with debugging/testing cronjobs?
<stalker_> better ask on #ubuntu
<stalker_> you cant' debug it
<strog_> i have a problem with the apt-get install command, when i want to install vlc mediaplayer i get the error message that the package isnt there
<stalker_> but you can `touch` some file, and see later if it's vreated
<stalker_> strog_: try on #ubuntu or some debian, obviously noone knows
<Jucato> strog_: check if you have the correct repositories enabled. have you tried installing using Adept?
<flake> is xrandr unsupported on feisty?
<flake> trying to link against  /usr/bin and finding some undefined references
<Skrot-> What are you trying to compile?
<flake> an irrlict program
<phpcode> do linux have a program thats like deamon tools in windows?
<flake> trying to get it to restore the desktop after fullscreen
<Skrot-> I think xrandr is supported
<Skrot-> flake: You might want libxrandr-dev libxrandr2 and xlibs-dev installed though
<Skrot-> hum.. xlibs-dev depends on libxrandr-dev so no need to install both
<tarelerulz> It there any easy way to see if  you have wep for or way to install it ?
<tarelerulz> For wireless connnections?
<flake> I already have the packages
<ktarded> tarelerulz: What are you trying to do?
<tarelerulz> Well, I will network that are not free like library and stuff and I want to know what I will need to get onto them and I thought wep was something I need
<tarelerulz> On stuff like library I don't think you need something like wep ,but on not open network I would like to know what I need ?
<tarelerulz> Ktarded , what do you think ? what do you need for stuff like coffie shop and other hot spotes
<AdrenaliN198306> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me through downloading and install the orinoco wireless driver in kubuntu i386
<faik> hello
<faik> anyone installed Geforce 7600 on ubuntu ?
<morfejas> sweiki yra lt?:)
<faik> does anyone speak russian ?
<morfejas> I not
<morfejas> :)
<faik> where are u from ?
<tarelerulz> I have aunt that is Runssain . I learn the word for yes haha
<faik> so anyone know how to install Geforce 7600 driver on ubuntu ?
<loxley_> ps aux
<loxley_> oops :)
<faik> lol
<faik> aux )
<faik> anyone play world of warcraft ) ?
<tarelerulz> Faik, So you have verion of warcraft tha works with wine
<flake> why is it, when playing wolf - et, the monitor goes dark and I have to calibrate the gamma to reset the brightness?
<flake> using feisty
<flake> it's kind of annoying, wondering if it has to do with a screensaver setting or power option or something
<tmulvaney> is kubuntu feisty faster than edgy due to qt4?
<sercik> Hi people!!
<Fusselwurm|w0rk> feisty uses kde3.x, just as edgy... and kde3 depends imho on qt3
<sercik> i'm here to help! because i have solver all my problems with kubuntu (??)
<tmulvaney> is worth upgrading to?
<tmulvaney> it looks the same, whats under the hood
<sercik> feisty is slower than edgy
<lucifer_>  
<lucifer_> ?
<Fusselwurm|w0rk> ubuntu, wrong channel ;)
<caris_mere> I need some help installing Kubuntu
<caris_mere> I am installing with disk. it now says "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<caris_mere> What does this mean? /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<caris_mere> I can't get my computer to start up the live disk
<Stardog> ! tar.bz2
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Stardog> so... I have a file wich is kompressed in tar.bz2..... it wont open with ark... or.. it opens in a window... but nothing will apear... anyone know why?
<Skrot-> Stardog: Try "bunzip2 yourfile.tar.bz2" in a shell
<darkolaus> hello everybody
<darkolaus> i have a question with KPPP, may I ask?
<seishinbyou> good evening
<Skrot-> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sherin> hey guys
<Stardog> Skrot-: k... thx
<darkolaus> ok iv just installed kubuntu 7.04
<darkolaus> and when i start KPPP error message appears:
<darkolaus> /etc/resolv.conf is missing or can't be read!
<darkolaus> Ask your system administrator to create this file (can be empty) with appropriate read and write permissions.
<nate_> so whos next inline to help with my simple yet gay problem lol
<darkolaus> when i try to create the file
<darkolaus> i cant, that is i dont have permitions
<darkolaus> im a linux novice
<darkolaus> so any help is appreciated
<Skrot-> darkolaus: Do you know how to access the shell/terminal?
<darkolaus> i think so
<Skrot-> Or command line interface
<Skrot-> Whatever it's called :p
<darkolaus> i know
<dhq> hey i have nvdia grafix card mx 4 i dont know how to get it to work
<darkolaus> i need to do a sudo thingy
<darkolaus> right?
<Skrot-> Maybe, lets see
<darkolaus> ok lets see
<Skrot-> Open the command line interface and enter "cat /etc/resolv.conf" -- let me know if that returns anything
<Skrot-> Without the "'s around
<darkolaus> ps im on windows now
<seishinbyou> nvidia?  Did you install the restricted drivers?
<Skrot-> ah
<darkolaus> but ok i can hybernate and then return here
<Skrot-> If you can return here while in linux, why do you need KPPP?
<dhq> hey i have nvdia grafix card mx 4 i dont know how to get it to work
<seishinbyou> what isn't working
<darkolaus> no no no ill try what you said
<Skrot-> darkolaus: ah hold on
<darkolaus> on kubuntu and then return to windows
<Skrot-> darkolaus: You've got something to write on?
<darkolaus> yes
<flake> dhq - are you running feisty
<dhq> flake, yes
<flake> get driver from linux website
<dhq> flake, huh
<seishinbyou> I did mine by installing "restricted-manager"
<flake> doh from nvidia website
<seishinbyou> and using that to get the nvidia drivers
<flake> my bad
<Skrot-> darkolaus: Okay, try "cat /etc/resolv.conf" first. If that says no such file or something similar, try "sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf;sudo chmod 755 /etc/resolv.conf"
<flake> and be in terminal - non-gui mode, to install it
<darkolaus> skrot-: ok thanx ill try it
<dhq> flake, i installed nvidia-glx it doent load the module
<nate_> well, heres the deal, ive install fiesty on my laptop, all went well, update, got berly going, installed some apps. i dont know what i did but all the little icons in the bottom right next to the clock are gone, and even tho i right click, add times, the ones i want arent there, main one is knetwork manager, so i can use mu wireless, how the hell do i get them all back there? :( also my sound is borked, but after some googling thats going to be a pain in the
<nate_> as
<flake> still need the driver from nvidia
<seishinbyou> beh, for the nvidia thing, I just did "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager" from a terminal, ran it, clicked the nvidia box, entered a password, and after restarting X, *poof* much happiness
<dhq> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Skrot-> nate_: Right click the kicker panel (the one where the clock is) -> Add Applet to Panel -> System Tray -- if it's not on that list something else is wrong.
<nate_> ok i did that, the only things that came up where, the speaker, clip board, and battery :(
<Skrot-> nate_: Then start the other apps.. "knetworkmanager" for instance
<Skrot-> nate_: If it doesnt appear after that, try "killall knetworkmanager" and start it again
<nate_> yay, its there, thanks heaps, also, my boot process takes a while, it pauses on looking for resume image, even when i shut down
<nate_> adds a good 15seconds or so
<Xtacy> IS there a problem with nvidia on fiesty ?
<Skrot-> Ive got nvidia on feisty without any trouble
<seishinbyou> Not for me...
<soviet>   
<seishinbyou> Is it possible to have SCIM allow for input from two different keyboards in two different layouts in the same time? (i.e. Japanese on the QWERTY, Arabic on the DVORAK)
<nate__> how do i turn off the mouse over info in the tabs, it looks crap cause the beryl ones are working
<seishinbyou> nate__: In the System Settings,
<soviet>   .   ;;
<seishinbyou> Actually, right click the panel and go to settings
<seishinbyou> In the "Appearance" section
<seishinbyou> uncheck the "General" boxes
<seishinbyou> I'm not using an English interface, so I don't know what it is in English
<flake> dhq, are you doing ok with it so far
<nate__> any ideas on how to get  a intel HDA card working :( its the only thing make me sad now
<Skrot-> Funny.. my intel hda card worked out of the box
<Skrot-> nate__: lsmod | grep snd return anything
<Skrot-> ?
<nate__> shouldi paste here?
<dhq> flake, do i have to install build-essentials
<Skrot-> No, no need. Did it return "snd_hda_intel" and "snd_hda_codec"?
<Skrot-> Among others
<nate__> ill look
<nate__> nate@natious:~$  lsmod | grep snd
<nate__> snd_hda_intel          21912  5
<nate__> snd_hda_codec         205440  1 snd_hda_intel
<Skrot-> right. Try starting kmix and check that the sound isn't muted
<flake> wouldn't hurt
<dhq> flake, flake ???
<darkolaus> thanx skrot- that worked
<flake> dhq  I'm here, it wouldn't hurt
<Skrot-> darkolaus: No problem. You're online from linux now?
<darkolaus> no i have just one more problem
<Dekkard> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<darkolaus> how to find out where my winmodem is linked i tried /dev/modem
<Skrot-> No idea about winmodem .|
<flake> did you see the nvidia instructions on installing the driver?
<darkolaus> ok nvmind
<darkolaus> does anyone knows?
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<Skrot-> darkolaus: Are you trying to connect using dial-up modem?
<dhq> flake, where do i see
<darkolaus> skrot-: yes
<dhq> flake, just help me
<flake> you say it is geforce 4 series?
<nate__> the 2 top ones were full, bottom one was half, and how do you force kill apps, amarok keeps freezing everytime i try and place somthing
<dhq> flake, yes
<Skrot-> darkolaus: Might want to have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<flake> quadro fx 4600 or 5600
<flake> that type?
<darkolaus> dial-up modem = winmodem
<flake> http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp
<darkolaus> skrot: ok i'll look
<flake> select Graphics Driver, cardtype, then os
<flake> it will take you to the screen w/ instructions
<Dekkard> how do you get mp3 playback with noatun?
<darkolaus> skrot-: ok thanx i found smth that i think is usable, your the best
<flake> you can't install the nvidia driver while kde is up, I believe
<flake> dhq what's your status
<dhq> flake, just a sec
<dhq> flake, nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]  (rev c1)
<flake> yes you want the gforce 4 series driver
<flake> I assume you are on a 32-bit os, so here:  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755.html
<flake> click on supported products on left and you'll see your card in the list
<nate_> what are some must have apps for linux?
<flake> gimp
<flake> open office, MM3D
<flake> wine if you want to try running some of your windows stuff
<nate_> whats MM3D? i have office and gimp
<seishinbyou> sshd?
<nate_> and is there away to have widgets? and change the clock to 12hr lol
<flake> mm3d is if you want to build some basic 3d models and animate them
<Jucato> !superkaramba | nate_
<ubotu> nate_: superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<flake> you have to build from source though
<Jucato> nate_: to change to 12-hour, right-click on the clock -> Date & Time Format -> Date & Time tab
<BluesKaj> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<nate_> yay
<nate_> is there away to emulate xp in linx and have full support on everything? or the best would be to dual boot for gaming
<flake> for gaming, best to dual boot imo - emulating xp is like putting a volvo engine in a lambroughini
<seishinbyou> For gaming, if it won't run under wine, then dual boot
<seishinbyou> VMWare is available, but you won't get native speed on 3d graphics
<seishinbyou> It is more than sufficient for things like photoshop and msoffice if you need it
<seishinbyou> or any work-related windows-only software
<nate_> oh ok, thats handy
<seishinbyou> qemu is the free alternative to vmware
<seishinbyou> kqemu is the accelerated version I think
* seishinbyou has a license for vmware, so just uses that anyways
<Jucato> kqemu is an accelerator of sorts for qemu. it's not a qemu version (afaik)
<flake> can qemu handle windows 98 for the older games, including the directx3-6 range?
<nate_> its funny that wireless worked out the box with kubuntu but didnt for xp/vista, ive migrated from xp>vista>xp>osx86>xp>kubuntu, abit confusing, but seems nicer
<seishinbyou> Possibly, but I haven't tried.  I could try firing up Diablo or something
<seishinbyou> dosbox is good for the older dos games
<seishinbyou> depends on what you are running, actually
<olympic_> fwfewefwef
<nate_> are there any "special repositories" if you know whati mean, and is a anti virus needed on linux?
<flake> mech 2 mercenaries - titanium, and mech 2 titanium
<flake> wine wouldn't handle it, or something about my xrander libs but everything seems up to date
<nate_> is there a better kernel i should be using with a core duo?
<flake> dhq how are you doing
<seishinbyou> mech 2 mercs?  Dosbox should be able to handle that
<seishinbyou> nate_: anti-virus on Linux?  Erm...you could try using Wine to run Kapersky if you *really* wanted
<llutz> antivirus: amavis, clamav, f-prot (all native linux, no wine required)
<ubuntu> ahoj potrebuju pomoct ohledne linux kubuntu
<Jucato> !cz | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<seishinbyou> Meh
* seishinbyou uses linux to get away from the virus scanners and things like Norton that hog all the system resources
<seishinbyou> But I remember using f-prot
<seishinbyou> (old DOS version)
<sercik> hi
<sercik> someone is interested to a program like babylon in windows??
<skane> how i can open reposites in kubuntu 6.06 LTS?? thx
<seishinbyou> babylon?
<seishinbyou> Oh
<_4strO> skane: kdesu /etc/apt/sources.list
<RobNyc-work> Hello, as I'm using xchat on gnome each channel is highlighted in red when i receive messages, but here in kubuntu it doesnt work like that
<Jucato> !repositories | skane
<ubotu> skane: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<_4strO> skane: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<sercik> is a program that tranlate on the fly
<sercik> from many to many languages
<Jucato> !info kbabel
<ubotu> kbabel: PO-file editing suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1664 kB, installed size 5380 kB
<skane> thx veru much
<sercik> Jucato: i have found a procedure and a great guide to use babylon dictionary and convert it to .dict
<MementoMori> hi all
<sercik> if someone is interested...
<dhq> flake, pm please
<MementoMori> I have a problem install kubuntu on a i386 pc
<stdin> can someone with a fresh feisty install check if there is a drop down menu on top of the configure panel dialog, from right-clicking the panel and choosing "Configure Panel..."?
<seishinbyou> translation on the fly is a real pot-shot, but it depends on your source material
<seishinbyou> stdin: yes
<sercik> MementoMori: what do you need??
<flake> dhq ok one sec
<stdin> seishinbyou: like this? http://www.zone.ee/zeroconf/errors/kubuntu_7-04_taskbar_changes_not_working/kubuntu_6-10_KDE_3-5-4.png
<MementoMori> I did text install from dvd and put grub in mbr but after reboot  grud loads until stage 1.5 and then it says "Error 17"
<MementoMori> s/grud/grub
<seishinbyou> right click, go to $B%Z%M%k%a%K%e!<(B and select $B%Q%M%k$N@_Dj(B
<MementoMori> I saw a strange thing while I was installing the system
<sercik> i have found a guide in italian that say the problem could be a alsa module
<MementoMori> I have only a ide hd on primary master and two dvd device on secondary channel
<MementoMori> but installer saw my hd as sda
<seishinbyou> stdin: I see
<MementoMori> instead of hda
<seishinbyou> If you don't have 2 panels, I don't know if that is displayed
<sercik> i don't know why but sometimes happens, this shouldn't be a problem
<llutz> MementoMori: sda because of the libata, all ide-devices are mapped now into sdX
<sercik> do you have a linux live cd??
<stdin> seishinbyou: it normally is, and I do have 2 panels
<seishinbyou> stdin: Oh.  Just a second.  I'll try some things
<MementoMori> llutz: ok so sda/hda name swapping isnt a problem
<MementoMori> but what about grub error?
<sercik> no don't worry
<sercik> you can try to reinstall grub
<annee> heeyyy
<MementoMori> I have a generi floppy disk with grub
<MementoMori> may I use it?
<stdin> seishinbyou: I didn't notice it missing before, but someone posted a message to the mailinglist saying it was missing. and it is for me on a new install, but it's there on a system upgraded from edgy
<MementoMori> or there is a way to boot from dvd in rescue mode?
<sercik> if you can access to your linux partition you can send me your menu.lst file
<sercik> the problem should be that grub is not able to mount partition
<Jucato> stdin: what's missing?
<sercik> probably because an error in menu.lst
<RobNyc-work> Hello, as I'm using xchat on gnome each channel is highlighted in red when i receive messages, but here in kubuntu it doesnt work like that .. anyone else using xchat ?
<MementoMori> sercik: I'll try to access the disk but gimme just 10 minutes, ok?
<sercik> konversation
<sercik> yes
<sercik> i'm here
<stdin> Jucato: the panel chooser dropdown menu: http://www.zone.ee/zeroconf/errors/kubuntu_7-04_taskbar_changes_not_working/kubuntu_6-10_KDE_3-5-4.png
<MementoMori> ok thank you
<seishinbyou> stdin: Okay, that might be the case
<seishinbyou> I'm on an upgraded system
<Jucato> stdin: is it your problem? just restart kicker
<sercik> RobNyc-work: i like konversation as irc client
<seishinbyou> I would have to install a new system to try
<sercik> is already installed in kubuntu
<Jucato> afaik it's a KDE 3.5.5-.6 intermittent bug
<RobNyc-work> sercik, i dont think there are any scripts for it like sysinfo ones
<stdin> Jucato: I have it too, but others have it (it was reported on the mailing list)
<sercik> RobNyc-work: i don't use script sorry!
<Jucato> stdin: yeah it's sort of a bug that I still haven't been able to pin down
<RobNyc-work> hehe
<sercik> you can tri to wun mirc wirth wine!
<sercik> you can try to run mirc wirth wine!
<seishinbyou> why would you do that?
<zenekk> dupa
<stdin> Jucato: restarting kicker doesn't solve it here
<Jucato> stdin: "dcop kicker kicker restart" doesn't work?
<seishinbyou> konversation isn't going to save the world, but I don't have a problem with it, and it works with international character sets just fine
<seishinbyou> mIRC keeps screwing up the CJK encoding for me :(
<robewald> hi, how can i make the java console visible in firefox?
<stdin> Jucato: it restarted kicker, but didn't bring back the dropdown menu
<sercik> seishinbyou: i like konversation its clean and speed and works good for me
<Jucato> stdin: hm... can you try looking into kcontrol itself? and do you have 2 panels right now?
<stdin> Jucato: ahh, it just showed up
<stdin> Jucato: strange little bug there
<DJServers> hi all
<Jucato> the fact that it's so intermittent makes it annoying even more
<sercik> can i have krandrtray in kubuntu??
<sercik> i like it but i can't find
<sercik> or to have another tool in tray that permit to switch resolution??
<Jucato> hm? Alt+F2, "krandrtray"
<sercik> i'm stupid!!
<sercik> i search in apt-cache and in synaptic but i wan not able to find it
<MementoMori> sercik: ok. I have menu.lst
<MementoMori> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MementoMori> !nopaste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopaste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seishinbyou> krandrtray, woot.  Now I can run at 320x240
<makki> after update no taskbar!! please help to return it
<sercik> MementoMori: paste that
<MementoMori> sercik: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21127/
<sercik> that you need to explain me: how much hard disk do you have??
<seishinbyou> makki: right click the panel.  "Add to Panel"  Select Taskbar
<Jucato> sercik: it's because it's not in a separate package. krandrtray is part of kdebase
<MementoMori> sercik: I have sda1: windows; sda2: swap; sda3: /; sda4: /home
<sercik> Jucato: thank you!!
<sercik> MementoMori: do you have only one HD??
<sercik> and is configured as primary master??
<MementoMori> sercik: yes
<sercik> are you able to start other OS?
<MementoMori> sercik: no because of grub error
<sercik> ah so you don't see list of operating system?
<MementoMori> grub stop working before menu loads
<MementoMori> no. grub stop at stage 1.5 with error 17
<sercik> can you edit menu.lst file??
<orient2000> Hi! I have some problem with Evolution. I have only one font style. No bold characters for e-mail or diferent size. Do I miss some any packages?
<MementoMori> yes I can because I booted with a finnix live cd
* seishinbyou uses kmail, despite the random crashes once in a while
<sercik> probably if you can't see list of operating system the problem is in grub and not in menu.lst you can try for a guide in internet..
<sercik> it is possible to copy grub in a floppy and start the system with it
<MementoMori> sercik: how can I do this?
<sercik> you can also try to substitute hd0 with sd0 in menu.lst
<sercik> but first you could delete grub from mbr at least you could boot windows xp
<sercik> you need a dos boot disk and do the command fdisk /mbr
<seishinbyou> will that work on a usb clipdrive, too?
<seishinbyou> assuming you can boot from usb
<MementoMori> what should I copy to the floppy to have a grub shell on boot?
<sercik> i have a guide but is in italian
<MementoMori> sercik: this is great because I'm italian ;)
<seishinbyou> lucky night
<sercik> Ciao!
<MementoMori> ciao!
<sercik> wait a minute i search it
<MementoMori> ok
<sercik> i remeber bad i have found the guide but is in english but i don't think this is a problem for you
<seishinbyou> wow, ntfs tools didn't choke on my ntfs drive
<seishinbyou> will wonders never cease
<seishinbyou> Which is great because Windows chokes on that drive
<DJServers> i have a question
<stdin> !ask | DJServers
<ubotu> DJServers: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DJServers> i have downloaded an MTA Server but when i try t install it in konsole i typ: sudo apt-get install mta_server but then it says cannot find tthe file
<seishinbyou> !uboto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seishinbyou> just checking :)
<DJServers> somebody nows i need the server before saturday
<BluesKaj> DJServers, to what folder where did you downloads the file ?
<DJServers> to; /home/frank/MTA-Server
<DJServers> test
<BluesKaj> what kind of file is it ?
<DJServers> wait a sec
<jakelights> help please what is the command if my adept crashes?
<DJServers> ehm.. how to say it in english it is an useble file or something:P i am from hollan so
<stdin> !aptfix | jakelights
<ubotu> jakelights: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jakelights> thanks
<BluesKaj> DJServers, what's the file extension ?
<DJServers> where can i see that?
<stdin> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<BluesKaj> usually the last couple of letters in the file name
<DJServers> BleusKaj, where can i see that ?
<BluesKaj> the name of the file
<DJServers> there just stand mta_server
<DJServers> not any more
<BluesKaj> DJServers, http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialMailMTA.html#MTA
<DJServers> BleusKaj. what to do now?
<DJServers> o
<stdin> or use postfix
<DJServers> and that is
<stdin> !postfix
<DJServers> but its an game server
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<DJServers> no no not the MTA Mail Server
<DJServers> the MTA Game Server For GTA San Andreas
<stdin> where did you download it from?
<BluesKaj> DJServers, http://wiki.mtasa.com/index.php?title=MTA:SA_Race-Linux_Server_Guide
<DJServers> http://www.mtasa.com/dl-archive.html
<DJServers> i have a look there
<BluesKaj> !dual-boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<ubuntu> hi, hab rger mit der kubuntu installation. kann mir jemand helfen?
<dergringo> ubuntu: #kubuntu-de
<Jucato> !de | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mo0osah> !konversation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> what's the best way to preserve grub (dual boot) while reinstalling windows ?
<Jucato> there is no way... you will have to reinstall grub
<Jucato> Windows doesn't really give you the choice not to install it's own bootloader
<BluesKaj> ok , wife insists on the windows option til she gets used to edgy.
<Jucato> reinstall windows, then reinstall grub
<stdin> vmware not an option?
<BluesKaj> she's very reluctant
<Jucato> or that
<BluesKaj>  not on her old pc
<stdin> just follow the reinstalling grub guide then
<BluesKaj> right , I have the supergrub cd
<mo0osah> How do I make the user list visible in konversation
<zhangkai> ctrl+h
<zhangkai> mo0osah
<mo0osah> thanks!
<DJServers> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<DJServers>   Major opcode:  145
<DJServers>   Minor opcode:  3
<DJServers>   Resource id:  0x0
<DJServers> Failed to open device
<_4str1> !baddevice | DJServers
<ubotu> DJServers: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<DJServers> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<DJServers>   Major opcode:  145
<DJServers>   Minor opcode:  3
<DJServers>   Resource id:  0x0
<DJServers> Failed to open device
<DJServers> kdecore (KProcess): WARNING: _attachPty() 11
<DJServers> i get that
<DJServers> o thx
<mo0osah> Is it possible to make konversation transparent?
<AFaith> hello people
<AFaith> have a question
<AFaith> does anyone of you know
<AFaith> what happens on pclinuxos irc channel ?
<sercik> AFaith: yesterday you asked how to create a .deb package??
<AFaith> sercik: yes :P
<sercik> i have created three .deb
<sercik> but i suspect that they are not able to check dependendies
<AFaith> sercik: i've found a very good tutorial on howtoforge
<AFaith> about creating deb packages
<sercik> the program is checkinstall you need only to ./configure and then you need to do sudo checkinstall
<AFaith> yes, i referring on the same program :)
<sercik> at the end you have a backup a .deb qnd the software already installed
<sercik> i need the last thing to make my kubuntu perfect... an installation of win2k with usb working
<AFaith> sercik: i don't understand
<AFaith> whats the connection between a perfect kubuntu and win2k ?
<sercik> i mean win2k virtualized under kubuntu
<sercik> i have tried but i'm not able to do usb working
<AFaith> oh... i see
<pgquiles> is there anything like manedit for KDE?
<DJServers> http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors  i cant change the xorg.conf then it says connot be saved no acces to this file
<DJServers> only the owner can change the acces
<_4strO> DJServers: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unixguru88> what is java path which is to be set in opera
<DJServers> i cant rewirt the .conf file
<seishinbyou> I just use "sudo vi xorg.conf", but you would have to know the vi commands
<_4strO> DJServers: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DJServers> yeah i can open it but when i changed it i cant save it
<DJServers> thats the prob
<_4strO> DJServers: ??? you type 'kdesu' ?
<DJServers> where to type? in konsole ?
<_4strO> DJServers: yes, type : kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mo0osah> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<neurobug> hi everyone
<_4strO> last time i say it to you ...
<neurobug> somebody help meeeeeee!
<_4strO> !ask | neurobug
<ubotu> neurobug: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DJServers> look now i get this wait a sec
<neurobug> I changed the screen resolution to 1440x900 but when I reboot the pc, the resolution is 1024x768 again
<DJServers> kbuildsycoca running...
<DJServers> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<DJServers> Invalid entry (missing '=') at /tmp/kde-root/kconf_updateKARzQa.tmp:1
<DJServers> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<seishinbyou> neurobug: using a thinkpad?
<_4strO> DJServers: dont paste plz
<_4strO> i know what you have ...
<DJServers> ok srry
<DJServers> hey it open
<_4strO> ;)
<seishinbyou> hooray for modern technology
<DJServers> but can i now change it?
<seishinbyou> you're the one with the keyboard
<_4strO> DJServers: you open it as the root user (kdesu) so you can do everything
<DJServers> okay thx
<DJServers> its saved thx you!! very much!! no lets see if the server rins
<_4strO> neurobug: can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<DJServers> *runs
<neurobug> I'm using a laptop: hp pavilion dv9000
<neurobug> The nvidia driver are succesully configured
<_4strO> neurobug: can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<style> good morning
<_4strO> yop style
<DJServers> _4str0 how to delete the backup file: xorg.conf-old
<style> hi _4strO
<_4strO> DJServers: why you wanna delete this file
<DJServers> well i still get the same error when i open my server
<_4strO> is you have any pb one day, it could be usefull to have a correct backup
<DJServers> yeah but now my server still dunst work
<DJServers> wait a sec
<DJServers> nope
<neurobug> nop, i can't paste it... the Konversation blocks the flood
<_4strO> DJServers: if you have modify something in your xorg.conf you have to reload your X server
<DJServers> i still get the same error
<NiceGuyUK> !paste > neurobug
<DJServers> how to do that?
<DJServers> i am new whit linux
<_4strO> !paste | neurobug
<ubotu> neurobug: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<NiceGuyUK> lol, thx _4strO
<DJServers> how to restart X Server ?
<sercik> DJServers: listen me
<NiceGuyUK> DJServers: CTRL-ALT and Backspace
<DJServers> ok
<sercik> press ctrl-alt-F1
<_4strO> DJServers: close your session and reopen it or just ctrl-alt-backsapce (will close the session)
<sercik> you go in console
<sercik> then you need to do sudo /etc/init,d/kdm stop
<sercik> then you can try to edit your xorg.conf
<sercik> and you can try to start X with command startx
<_4strO> sercik: [16:27]  <-- DJServers a quitt ce serveur (Remote closed the connection).
<sercik> so you can see error in console and you can search on google fot that error or ask gere
<sercik> _4strO: probably he hace pressed ctrl-alt-F1 too soon :)
<_4strO> sercik: ctrl-alt-backspace i think
<sercik> ctrl-alt-backspace
<sercik> is to close X
<sercik> but kdm always restart itself
<_4strO> i know i know ...
<NiceGuyUK> better than ALT-SysReq-S,U,B I suppose ;-)
<sercik> What??
<NiceGuyUK> sercik: kernel level reset
<sercik> i don't know that command couls you explain better?
<seishinbyou> You could rip the power cable out, plug it back in and boot again, but I'm impatient
<seishinbyou> s/impatient/overstressed/
<NiceGuyUK> sercik: that combination of keys sync's disks, unmounts them, then reboots the machine
<NiceGuyUK> sercik: useful when things lock up completely, cos its at kernel level so normally works in emergencies
<sercik> but which is the key sysreq??
<sercik> S.U.B. i don't understand
<NiceGuyUK> sercik: shared key with PrintScreen
<main2> does kubuntu have a firewall turned on by default?!
<NiceGuyUK> sercik: means hold the ALT and SysReq keys, then press S then U then B (BUT NOT NOW! ;-) )
<sercik> increbible combination!!
<NiceGuyUK> designed so you don't press it by accident :-)
<NiceGuyUK> main2: no, but it doesn't have many ports open by default either
<sercik> i can't resist i need to try!!
<NiceGuyUK> lol
<_4strO> NiceGuyUK: what about iptable N
<_4strO> ??
<seishinbyou> main2: lokkit, guarddog are available
<seishinbyou> haven't tried firestarter
<NiceGuyUK> _4strO: I think its installed but not enabled.  could be wrong though
<NiceGuyUK> sercik: see http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/457 for more magix SysReq commands
<sercik> try kmyfirewall is very complete and have a nice interface
<seishinbyou> iptables is there by default, though
<sercik> NiceGuyUK: you are a Guru nice to meet you
<cristina> 
<mo0osah> how do you minimize firefox to tray
<sercik> the name of my girlfriend is cristina :) but she don't like pc
<dromer> I'm trying to install the ubuntu.deb of BALLview: http://www.ballview.org/BALL/Downloads/BV-1.1.1/  but I'm having unmet dependecies: python2.3
<dromer> but I can't get python2.3 from the repo's
<sercik> so you are not she
<dromer> can I use 2.4 or 2.5 instead?
<NiceGuyUK> dromer: best thing is to just try I think
<dromer> er, is that the _best_ thing?
<dromer> I was hopeng advice from someone ith experience could help me better ;)
<flyingyellowpig> hi there'
<seishinbyou> Does the "windows" key have a function by default in KDE (am I missing something if I don't have that key?)
<sercik> no it doesn't
<seishinbyou> Okay then.  No loss
<dromer> hmm, I really need python 2.3 I guess, the program can't run on 2.4 or 2.5 (which I already have installed ..)
<NiceGuyUK> dromer: 2.3 hasn't been offered in the repos since the old Warty release.  I'd try to find a 2.3 deb from Google or something
<flyingyellowpig> does anyone in here have tried fedora 7 or fedora core?
<NiceGuyUK> dromer: do they offer a source tarball of the app instead of the deb ?
<seishinbyou> why wouldn't you want the deb for (k)ubuntu?
<amik> hi all, I have a question about Kate search/replace regex syntax
<seishinbyou> dpkg -i (package).deb
<seishinbyou> replacing what with what?
<NiceGuyUK> seishinbyou: cos of dependency issues
<dromer> NiceGuyUK: http://www.ballview.org/BALL/Downloads/BV-1.1.1/
<amik> how do I specify a placeholder in the replace string if it's followed by a digit?
<dromer> NiceGuyUK: ok, http://www.ballview.org/Downloads/Releases/BALL-1.1.1.tar.gz
<NiceGuyUK> dromer: are you familiar with compiling from code or would you need help ?
<dromer> NiceGuyUK: I _have_ done it before, but I don't do it that often, I could use some help yes ;)
<NiceGuyUK> hmm, if its python, its not compiled anyway
<NiceGuyUK> I'm downloading it to take a look
<dromer> ok thnx :)
<amik> for example, moving digits 3,4 in a 4 digit number to positions 2,3: "10([0-9] [0-9] )" -> "1\10"
<nordseebaer> hi
<seishinbyou> my mind is a blank for that; I'd just give up and use a perl/python script, but I'm funny that wayu
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> decided to bind win+k to konqueror.  it crashed kicker :\
<sparrw> when i click a system tray icon and it opens/displays a window, i would like that window to appear on the current desktop.  is that possible at a WM/DE level?
<sparrw> Daisuke_Ido: im still trying to figure out why two kubuntu installs from the same disc have different kde hotkeys.  one has alt+f2 for the run dialog, the other has win+r
<Daisuke_Ido> that is odd
<mo0osah> is there a disk management tool in kde
<mo0osah> !disks
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<seishinbyou> like what, gparted?
<NiceGuyUK> dromer: they hard-coded the dependency to a particular version.  You could edit the deb and make it more generic I suppose
<mo0osah> no like just something to see how much space you have on your disks
<dromer> NiceGuyUK: hmm, how could I do that? :$
<NiceGuyUK> mo0osah: from a console, try df -h
<sparrw> amik: good luck re kate regex...  its horrible
<dromer> NiceGuyUK: I'd really like to try this software
<NiceGuyUK> dromer: open the deb with Ark, extract control.tar.gz, open that with Ark, edit the file called control
<NiceGuyUK> dromer: then archive it back up again
<NiceGuyUK> messy, but it might work
<amik> sparrw: thanx :-) but I'm just wondering if there's an undocumented way of doing it, or if it's a bug (I get an error message looking for placeholder number 10)
<mo0osah> NiceGuyUK, thanks
<dromer> NiceGuyUK: hmm :S
<mo0osah> NiceGuyUK, there's nothing graphically equivalent?
<dromer> maybe next time :S
<mo0osah> !processes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about processes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amik> though maybe the fact that it's undocumented can be filed as a bug anyway...
<mo0osah> !process manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about process manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sparrw> amik: afaik, the entire regex part of kate is undocumented
<seishinbyou> processes?  ps -ax
<seishinbyou> paramaters vary
<NiceGuyUK> dromer: in the source package is a debian folder, with an install script for making it from source
<NiceGuyUK> might be easier
<amik> sparrw: IM doing my best to migrate from Windows, but this system just has so many loose ends interfering with day to day work :-(
<amik> this is just one small one amongst many
<flyingyellowpig> Which one is better fedora core/7 or kubuntu?
<sparrw> amik: i moved from textpad on windows to kate on linux, so everything was an improvement.  if youre used to something like ultraedit then youre in for a small step down  :(
<Flosoft> hi
<Flosoft> I want to add an Epson Stylus C66 to my printers
<amik> sparrw: I actually used both TextPad and Notepad++. TextPad can do a whole lot of stuff I'm really missing (or were u referring to Notepad? no argument there...)
<Flosoft> but when I want to add a printer connected to USB, what URI do I need to put in?
* Freejack_CSI is away: Gone away for now.
<aaroncampbell> What do you guys use for downloading from SVN repositories?
<sparrw> amik: i meant textpad.  what do you miss?
* afk is back.
<sparrw> Flosoft: hmm...  is it not being detected?
<Flosoft> well no :S
<Jucato> !away > Freejack_CSI
<Flosoft> how can I check?
<sparrw> amik: ridiculously undocumented and incorrect regex implementation is something i definitely dont miss from textpad
<amik> sparrw: macros, marking lines in a search and then copying/deleting just those, and other stuff
<amik> sparrw: I used regexes regularly there too - never had much of a problem
<sparrw> you may want to consider kdevelop
<Jucato> sparrw: this not enough documentation? http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/kate/regular-expressions.html
<sparrw> even for non-programming stuff, its a much more robust editor
<amik> sparrw: so my 'quick' workaround is the kate textfilter plugin and learning awk from scratch...
<Jucato> (funny thing is, KDevelop is actually just using Kate)
<sparrw> no
<NiceGuyUK> dromer: I'm close to a solution....
<sparrw> kdevelop is NOT "using kate"
<amik> sparrw: I find learning tools a good experience generally. but when I'm in a rush, learning new cli tools just takes a bit too long...
<Flosoft> !printers
<sparrw> they both use the kde editor element
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Jucato> sparrw: it uses katepart
<sparrw> just like kedit
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> kedit is very far from it all
<sparrw> and what is katepart based on?
<Jucato> kate/kwrite/katepart
<sparrw> thats like saying kate uses konsole
<Jucato> katepart isn't based on anything
<Jucato> it's in kdelibs
<Jucato> no, I'm saying that KDevelop, just like Quanta, is using the katepart in kdelibs, which is basically kate's, for the text editing/writing functions
<sparrw> as to documentation...  thats actually news to me.  im glad they finally admitted that their implementation isnt compatible with anyone elses, although i had figured that out already
<dromer> NiceGuyUK: wow thnx!
<Flosoft> anyone able to help me detect my printer?
<Flosoft> and install it?
<amik> sparrw: oh yes, a few wierd backslashes here and there... but the docs iirc were full and consistent - I always ended up being able to do what I aimed to do
<amik> btw I'm a noob but I do recall seeing somewhere that kwrite and kate use the same backend (so I just stuck with kate anyway)
<Jucato> http://kate-editor.org/katepart
<Jucato> amik: yes they do
<Jucato> KDevelop, Quanta, KWrite, Kate
<amik> anyway, for my particular daily tasks, textpad offers much more functionality. I know I can get more using classic command line tools and scripts, but it would be darn nice having them as a toolbar button in Kate.
<Flosoft> what is the URI I need to enter for the USB printer?
<amik> oh and another thing (maybe possible but I didn't figure it out yet) - in textpad was possible to save settings per document types
<amik> e.g. for python files save tabs as spaces, but not for other files
<amik> hehe... I said 'was possible'... I guess I'm already leaning more on the Kubuntu side than on Windows :-))
<icecruncher> what do you type into the comandline to remove a broken program?
<NiceGuyUK> icecruncher: kill
<NiceGuyUK> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<icecruncher> i mena unistall
<icecruncher> *uninstall
<NiceGuyUK> icecruncher: how was it installed?
<icecruncher> via terminal
<icecruncher> but interrupted
<NiceGuyUK> icecruncher: was it from source, from the repositories or from some other method?
<icecruncher> NiceGuyUK: deb file
<Jucato> icecruncher: the installation was interrupted? try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<icecruncher> k
<bassgoon> well, I'd have to say, that as far as I can tell, ubuntu still isn't ready for the average user
<bassgoon> when I went to install gaim, it asked for the install cd, and it couldn't find the cd
<bassgoon> I had to use term to mount it in /cdrom
<seishinbyou> you didn't get it from the net?
<bassgoon> well...when I used add programs...it wanted the disc
<Jucato> maybe because he didn't have his CD-ROM repository disabled
<Jucato> just as simple as that
<seishinbyou> probably
<NiceGuyUK> bassgoon: sounds like a quirk of you're setup rather than a Ubuntu fault as such
<bassgoon> well...what I'm saying is that if an average user is going to use it...it should just work
<seishinbyou> When I did an install without my ethernet cable plugged in, the default apt/sources list only had the CDROM as the source
<NiceGuyUK> my mother uses it - it just works :)
<seishinbyou> that was with Dapper *I think*
<icecruncher> is broken or not fully installed
<icecruncher> error when trying to reconfig
<bassgoon> I mean...I dunno why it wouldn't mount the cd right
<bassgoon> well...it was mounted right
<NiceGuyUK> icecruncher: sudo aptitude remove --purge <program name>
<bassgoon> just not where it was supposed to be
<NiceGuyUK> icecruncher: then try reinstalling
<tough> HI All
<bigdad1e> whats a good program to emulate windows? besides wine
* seishinbyou shrugs.  Hasn't seen that problem without installing without purposely removing the ethernet cable during install
<NiceGuyUK> bigdad1e: after WINE, you're better looking at virtualization rather than emulation
<seishinbyou> bigdad1e: qemu or vmware if you want virtualization
<bigdad1e> no i just want to use windows active sync for my phones
<NiceGuyUK> bigdad1e: me too, its not gonna work for some time yet
<bigdad1e> no?
<bigdad1e> damn
<NiceGuyUK> bigdad1e: there are some attempts to make it work natively, depending on what version of Smartphone you have
<bigdad1e> hp 6515
<NiceGuyUK> bigdad1e: as in Smartphone 2003 or SmartPhone 2005 for the OS
* seishinbyou is confused; just uses usb connection for phone
<bigdad1e> i need to reinstall the rom so i can unlock it but ... i donno how to do it with linux
<Jucato> bigdad1e: there are some things that could provide you with that function. try researching on opensync and synce
<tough> bigdadle - there is an excellent virtual box I've used named VirtualBox - it works great and is free.
<bigdad1e> ive tried all the sync programs for linux and could never get even one to work with my old nokia
<Jucato> the thing is... in virtualization... the virtual OS will only be able to use hardware that is properly detected by the host OS (Linux)
<tough> hmmm that's something i didn't know
<NiceGuyUK> seishinbyou: it is USB, but newer windows Smartphones are detected as some kind of network device
<bigdad1e> this is killing me
<seishinbyou> That's kind of odd/neat.  I'll make a note to study that
<rbrunhuber> maybe a complete dumb question: how do i grep for "---"
<Jucato> I was able to browse my old windows smartphone using SynCE before..
<bigdad1e> this is a newer phone and i need to install a updated rom on it
<mo0osah> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<seishinbyou> meh, it is half past midnight.  Time for bed.  Happy (K)ubuntuing
<pag> rbrunhuber, try grep \---  or grep "---"
<Jucato> whoa
<Jucato> seishinbyou: what country?
<seishinbyou> JP
<Jucato> lol should have guessed :)
<Jucato> +1 hour away
<Jucato> oyasumi nasai!
<seishinbyou> $B$*$d$9$_!A(B
<rbrunhuber> pag: neither of them work
<bigdad1e> well thanks im gonna go dig a hole nd put my head in it.. take care
<stdin> rbrunhuber: grep "\---" or grep -- ---
<stdin> or even grep \\---
<rbrunhuber> stdin: thanks worked.
<rbrunhuber> stdin: are you good with cron?
* Jucato saw stdin's reall name in the ML
<stdin> rbrunhuber: I just use kcron
<amik> if anyone cares, I found how to set per-document-type settings in kate - lookup "kate variables"
<stdin> Jucato: you could just /whois me
<Jucato> stdin: yeah, but that wouldn't say that I'm subscribed to the ML, right? :D
<stdin> heh, guess not :p
<rbrunhuber> if i put a script with x bit in /etc/cron.hourly should this be executed then? how can i test this? how can i write to the syslog?
<icecruncher> how can you find a folder or file and delete it in one command combo like locate file > rm -fr file?
<stdin> rbrunhuber: yeah, if it's in the directory
<stdin> icecruncher: maybe with xargs
<rbrunhuber> stdin : but how can i test/proof this?
<stdin> rbrunhuber: like "locate file| xargs echo rm-fr"
<stdin> that will print the command it would do
<stdin> remove "echo" to make it actually do it
<rbrunhuber> stdin: sorry, meant how can i test that my script gets executed by cron.hourly?
<stdin> rbrunhuber: put a script in the directorym like: 'echo "This works" > /home/me/log' then if that makes /home/me/log then it works (replacing /home/me/ with your home dir)
<JuJuBee> I just re-installed ubuntu 7.04.  I want to add kde now.  What is the best/preferred way?  Installing kubuntu-desktop?
<Jucato> if you want to get the Kubuntu defaults. yep
<Jucato> JuJuBee: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<stdin> I'd use aptitude tho, instead of apt-get
<cyt> Any guys tried KDE4 Alpha 1?
<JuJuBee> Oh yea, where is the restart & shutdown option?  When I hit the power icon there is no restart or shutdown...Nor is there the option at the login screen.
<JuJuBee> What is the diff between using aptitude vs. synaptic?
<Jucato> JuJuBee: aptitude is a command-line app. synaptic is graphical
<JuJuBee> Same results?
<NiceGuyUK> dromer: you still there?
<JuJuBee> or is synaptic gui for apt?
<stdin> JuJuBee: synaptic is a gui for apt, yes
<stdin> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Jucato> JuJuBee: yeah. synaptic is a gui for apt. aptitude is an alternative to apt
<JuJuBee> I see, I will use aptitude then.
<NiceGuyUK> JuJuBee: and adept is an alternative to synaptic :)
<JuJuBee> I never got used to adept.
<JuJuBee> Seemed too hard to find what I wanted...
<Jucato> heh it's so easy :)
<NiceGuyUK> not as easy for beginners as synaptic, but then its more powerful
<Jucato> heh I find it easier to search in adept
<Jucato> but the "response time" is a bit slower
<stdin> a bit? :p
<dromer> NiceGuyUK: yeah but I'm running out atm
<NiceGuyUK> dromer, can you PM me with a contact email. I've fixed the deb for you
<JuJuBee> So I guess I should install the kubuntu-desktop then ?  Some students  use kde some use gnome.  I dont want to limit either desktop env.
<dromer> NiceGuyUK: wow, thnx !!
<eeos> hi there. Prblem with videos from mobile phone (extension 3gp). I can play them with kaffeine, but cannot hear any sound. What is wrog with it?
<dromer> NiceGuyUK: pm sent :)
<dromer> NiceGuyUK: later
<NiceGuyUK> I don't see the PM
<lenscape> !growisofs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about growisofs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mo0osah> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<JuJuBee> Is it ok to use synaptic to install simple things like a kde game or something like that or should I always use aptitude or adept?
<Jucato> JuJuBee: use whatever you want
<Jucato> :)
<linenoise> growisofs is nice
<balaji> hi friends
<balaji> i have a doubt to clarify
<balaji> is it possible to upgrade from kubuntu edgy to ubuntu feisty?
<stdin> yes
<linenoise> yes
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<balaji> i have the installation live CD for fiesty
<JuJuBee> Any idea where my restart/shutdown options went off to?
<linenoise> dangit.... stdin is too fast
<balaji> <ubotu> but i have kubuntu edgy and ubuntu fiesty
<balaji> pls help
<stdin> balaji: you don't need the CD
<balaji> but my net is slow
<stdin> balaji: just install "ubuntu-desktop" after you upgrade to install ubuntu
<balaji> how?
<stdin> balaji: just install the "ubuntu-desktop" package from Adept/Synaptic/apt-get/aptitude
<chakie> has anyone noticed that a feisty on a system with an nvidia card is an order of magnitude slower graphically than edgy ever was? it's painfully slow. the nvidia-new driver is in use along with a stock kernel
<balaji> that is after the upgrade or before?
<Jucato> balaji:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<stdin> balaji: either, but if you do it before the upgrade then it will have to be downloaded twice, so I'd install it after
<esunder> is there any way to change my account settings or something so that i can stop typing sudo
<esunder> i realize its for my own safety, but i think i know my way around enough to not f-up my install :D
<stdin> esunder: if you want a root shell, type: sudo -i
<balaji> but i tried upgrading using gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<balaji> but i got some protocol errors and also GTk errors
<esunder> i dont want a root shell, i want to stop having to type sudo all the time
<esunder> i want to be root
<stdin> esunder: you will be root in a root shell
<_4strO> is there a way to recovery data deleted by a rm command ?
<esunder> i realize that, but cant i just be root everytime i open a shell, regardless
<stdin> nope
<stdin> not really
<stdin> not on a ext2/3 fs anyway
<balaji> <stdin> how to upgrade using a CDROm
<balaji> ?
<NiceGuyUK> hope dromer got my message, time to go
<chakie> i can't be the only one with a nvidia card?
<chakie> when using 1920x1200 you have plenty of time to see the individual pixels get redrawn
<esunder> chakie: ATI here ;)
<_4strO> stdin: and if it's a FAT32 partition, how can I recovery the data ?
<chakie> esunder: heh, i guess nobdy uses nvidia anymore
<esunder> chakie: im surprised, supposedly nvidia supports beryl, etc better
<chakie> esunder: well, with the crawling speed i see on my desktop the last thing i want is more effects to make it even slower
<esunder> chakie: ive got my ATI with dual monitors/ 2560x1024 resolution and beryl running though
<balaji> is it possible to save data and upgrade frm Kubuntu edgy to ubuntu Fiesty?
<esunder> mine seemed slow too until i installed beryl actually
<chakie> esunder: yum :)
<chakie> edgy was much, much more snappy, so it's something that's fubar:ed when i updated to feisty
<esunder> i think the XGL actually helps because my vid card is doing the graphical processing now
<stdin> _4strO: don't know, you'll have to google it
<esunder> chakie: if you have time you might want to try it, it did take me 2 whole days to get it working tho :(
<_4strO> stdin: ok thx
<chakie> esunder: i can't afford any new hw at the moment though
<DJServers> hi all
<DJServers> i almost lost my linux
<esunder> chakie: im saying try beryl on your nvidia, what card do you have?
<chakie> i'm actually contemplating moving back to edgy, this is so fscking slow it's not useful
<chakie> esunder: a 6600, i think. and it was fast on edgy
<esunder> chakie: wow, that should be plenty fast, how much ram/cpu power you got?
<chakie> my working style depends heavily on switching virtual desktops for docs etc, and a 1s repaint each time isn't really normal
<eeos> hi there. Problem with videos from mobile phone (extension 3gp). I can play them with kaffeine, but cannot hear any sound. What is wrong with it?
<chakie> esunder: 1g, 2400+
<chakie> esunder: so it's not that the hw should really be this slow, something has broken, but i can't find anything in wikis or bug lists
<esunder> chakie: you should be fine, i dont know how to trouble shoot your situation but i would expect your system to handle it
<chakie> esunder: yup, it's annoying though
<DJServers> !baddivice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baddivice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJServers> o lol
<DJServers> !BadDevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<stdin> eeos: http://www.thisismobility.com/blog/?p=156
<DJServers> ehm... what is the command in the console to open xorg.conf?? and changing it? i forgot is
<pag> DJServers, sudo <editor> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eeos> stdin: thanks!!!!
<DJServers> pag that not the one i mean
<DJServers> there is some command dont whit sudo but whit some other then you log in as root
<pag> DJServers, hmm... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ?
<eXistenz> Hello, is it recommended to upgrade to feisty?
<stdin> eXistenz: sure, it's the newest version
<eXistenz> stdin: to upgrade or install afresh?
<stdin> eXistenz: upgrade, unless you want a fresh install that  is
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<DJServers> !2screens
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2screens - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<DJServers> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<DJServers> !xampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJServers> some one nows xampp here?
<DJServers> !mtaserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtaserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJServers> !BadDivice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baddivice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !baddevice | DJServers
<ubotu> DJServers: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<JuJuBee> How do I restart my compuer if there is no restart button when I click the power button on the screen?  I cannot shutdown or restart.
<Jucato> JuJuBee: log off first.
<JuJuBee> There is no restart or shutdown option at the login screen.
<JuJuBee> Shuld I just hit the power button on the box?
<DJServers> lol
<Jucato> JuJuBee: there should be. there's a menu in the login screen right?
<Jucato> I'm not familiar with GDM (the login manager for GNOME)
<JuJuBee> Yes, but no shutdown or restart... There used to be...
<JuJuBee> Should I switch to kdm after installing kubuntu-desktop?
<xxx_> zdar nejaky cech?
<Jucato> !cz | xxx_
<ubotu> xxx_: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Jucato> JuJuBee: if you want to be able to shutdown/restart from KDE. but you won't be able to shutdown/restart from GNOME I think
<DJServers> !nl | DJServers
<JuJuBee> What is causing this?
<eeos> stdin: well, actually it does not solve my problem. Do not want to convert only to play the videos :(
<mo0osah> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<xxx_> a tam se dostanu jak?
<mo0osah> !ftp server
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Jucato> xxx_: English only please
<DJServers> !webhosting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webhosting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xxx_> HOw i can jion czech canal????
<Jucato> <ubotu> xxx_: ?esk u?ivatele ?dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. ?esky je mo?no se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. D?kujeme.
<Jucato> xxx_: just click on the channel name
<Cosmo__> someone had suggested sphinx to me as a speech to text replacement for dragon naturally speaking for dictation, anyone know much about it?
<JuJuBee> Jucato : is there some reason I cannot restart/shutdwon from GNOME anymore?  Is this normal?
<Jucato> JuJuBee: not really sure. but if you use KDM to start a GNOME session, you can only logout. if you use GDM to start a KDE session, same thing. But I thought they fixed that already
<eeos> is there any good reason why ffmpeg is compiled without xvid support on kubuntu???? ($%$&$&$&!!!!)
<JuJuBee> I haven't started a KDE session yet.  Still only have GNOME installed.  kubuntu-desktop is installing now...
<DJServers> how to unpack a .tar.gz whit console?
<DJServers> !.ta.gz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ta.gz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JuJuBee> DJServers : tar -xzf {filename}
<DJServers> o ok
<JuJuBee> without brackets...
<DJServers> i now
<Jucato> DJServers: use Ark?
<DJServers> do i have to typ it like this? /home/frank/filename ??
<ober0ne> hey, anyone have problems with USB mice in feisty?
<eeos> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mo0osah> anywhere I can get information on the ftp servers?
<mo0osah> in terms of freedom, ease of use, security...
<ober0ne> my mouse stops responding at random, and I have to restart my compy to get it working again
<DJServers> my sound is so butiful whit linux its very difrend then windows
<ober0ne> any ideas?
<DJServers> dont now
<ober0ne> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<DJServers> each  file i try to start whit console it says: cant find the file
<DJServers> am i doning something wrong or?
<eeos> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> hi, how can i install firefox in kubuntu 7.04?
<ubuntu> eeos: what is your problem with eclipse?
<anno_> easy
<anno_> with  adapt remuve
<stdin> ubuntu: either with Add/Remove Programs, Adept, or by doing "sudo apt-get install firefox" in konsole
<vmuser> hi...i just installed kubuntu for the first time ever....i remember that i had to create a user account and its password...but what about the root account? what about that password?
<stdin> !sudo | vmuser
<ubotu> vmuser: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<stdin> vmuser: you use _your_ password
<vmuser> right....but what about when i  have to install something.... su
<vmuser> whats that pass?
<stdin> vmuser: you don't use su, use sudo
<vmuser> it should not be the same as my user's
<stdin> vmuser: sudo command
<vmuser> right
<vmuser> but cant u get root running su ? thats the problem..i want to be root ... but i have never given a password for that account when i installed kubuntu
<stdin> vmuser: if you want a root shell, then do "sudo -i"
<stdin> vmuser: you don't need a root password, it's more secure _not_ having one
<jughead> How do you change the default application for items that are not listed under system settings?  System settings lists things like e-mail client and web browser, but not things like .mp3s or .wmv's.  I'd like VLC to open pretty much all of my media files.
<stdin> jughead: in konqueror settings
<jughead> ahh thanks stdin that makes sense
<Sanne> jughead: you can also try to find things in kcontrol, the default kde control center, if you don't mind wading through multitude of config options ;)
<defcon> sup
<defcon> how do I make a menu item in kde menu editor for a terminal app to stay open
<ubuntu_> defcon: don't end the program from what I know
<defcon> it is ending it
<defcon> it opens it and closes it
<ubuntu_> Yeah I know :)
<defcon> all cmd line apps, is there a argument to add
<defcon> how do I keep it from closing
<defcon> so I can input cmds
<ubuntu_> What command is it?
<defcon> any command
<defcon> ive tried --noclose
<defcon> doesnt workl
<balaji> hi friends i have a fiesty fawn CD with me but i want to install this on a USB harddrive
<balaji> how to do this can somebody give me all the steps
<balaji> by the way USB harddrive has a space of 80 gb
<balaji> ??
<bch> try google
* genii sips a large black coffee and ruminates
<balaji> can anybody provide a opinion on my qn?
<eeos> thanks everybody, have a nice evening!
<genii> balaji I arrived afterwards. What was your question?
* eeos is away: "have a nice evening"
<balaji> i have a fiesty fawn CD
<balaji> how to install this on a USB harddrive with 80GB space how to do this?
<arkanabar> I installed KDE and made it my default desktop.  Now I don't have the "Options" menu on my login screen that used to let me choose what kind of session I want ... how do I get it back?
<mo0osah> is it easy to install vnc? is it graphical?
<genii> balaji The installer should see the drive as a SCSI device eg: /dev/sda or /dev/sdb or so on. You should be able to install to that without an issue.
<balaji> <moosah> yes u can install VNC from www.realvnc.com
<balaji> my harddrive (USb) is not formatted as NTFS or FAt?
<genii> balaji The installer will put the ext3 filesystem usually.
<balaji> and how to boot from this drive?
<guillermo> i've got a quiestion
<guillermo> how does kubuntu, or linux in general trate virus?
<genii> balaji You may want to make sure you have a recent bios which allows to look to usb devices for booting. If it does not you will need to put the boot manager (grub) onto floppy or the first regular hard drive
<guillermo> is tehre any presintalled antivirus? or how does it work?
<defcon> How do I keep my apps open and switch from kde to gnome
<zzsputnik> !foo2zjs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foo2zjs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<balaji> is this possible with a live cd install?
<zzsputnik> i cannot install foo2zjs to my kubuntu 6.0.6
<zzsputnik> 6.06
<genii> balaji Yes, the livecd is also the installer cd. There is a shortcut on the desktop which does an install
<balaji> <genii> can u provide me with a documentation?
<genii> balaji For installation to usb drive?
<balaji> yes
<ubuntu_> balaji: You can install it to your USB drive :)
<ubuntu_> balaji: never used lInux before I'll guess?
<ubuntu_> !virus
<balaji> i use linux only but started very recently
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<genii> balaji There is no special method. You just do a normal install but put the files to the device it sees which is the usb drive. Normally this will be /dev/sda or /dev/sdb or so on
<ubuntu_> defcon: You can have gnome on a different terminal
<balaji> ok thank you
<genii> balaji You are welcome
<ubuntu_> !antivirus | guillermo
<ubotu> guillermo: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<balaji> oh yes i want toa ask u one more thing
<balaji> is it possible to upgrade from Kubuntu 6.10 to ubuntu 7.04
<genii> clamav/klamav frontend works fine but you need to make sure the freshclam part gets in first or it spits out errors
<balaji> i have the CD for ubuntu thts why
<genii> balaji Yes, there is a page for upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04 Would you like me to give you the link?
<balaji> i have tried out various links but my problem is peculiar u see
<balaji> kubuntu-ubuntu using CD?
<balaji> and that too upgrade
<genii> balaji Here is the standard ubuntu information page for upgrading: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<JuJuBee> I got kubuntu-desktop finally installed.  When I log into my account (gnome for the moment) and try to run users and groups, I cannot. GDM not running.  I switched to KDE and in kcontrol opend user management and when I hit administrator mode, I get an error. tells me that the module failed to load.  problem due to an error during the last upgrade.
<JuJuBee> or old 3rd party drivers lying around.
<genii> balaji It does not matter if you have the ubuntu (gnome version) or the kubuntu (KDE version) of ubuntu. You can install either from either cd install. For kubuntu from a gnome install you put:   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop    and the reverse method for gnome install from a kubuntu cd
<ubuntu_> JuJuBee: can You do users on the command line?
<JuJuBee> never tried.
<ubuntu_> genii: I think he was asking about upgrading
<ubuntu_> I don't think that you can upgrade from either CD
<balaji> yeah
<anno_> hi guys i have a qwastion whou can i install wine on kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> Well yeah technically you can but you have to download a slew of things after
<ubuntu_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<anno_> thx
<genii> balaji Ah, OK. No, you cannot upgrade from the cdrom
<ubuntu> genii: yes you can
<genii> (unfortunately)
<ubuntu> just no the Live Cd
<ubuntu> not
<JuJuBee> ubuntu_ : how do I manage users from command line?
<genii> So Alternate then?
<ubuntu> JuJuBee: how do you mean manage
* ubuntu nods at genii
<balaji> wht is the alternate CD? its specified in the site
<xxx_> Hi everbody
<cox377_> does anyone know whree the php binary is kept
<JuJuBee> If I want to add/remove/modify/change group memebership etc...
<ubuntu> groupmod will modify/change
<cox377_> i've checked / /usr/bin/php
<genii> balaji The alternate cd is for putting the server version for instance, or a command-line only version, or for problemmatic machines which do not like the regular cd
<ubuntu> groupdel will remove
<cox377_> anyone?
<ubuntu> groupadd does something but I forget what
<genii> server version default install is command-line only by the way
<ubuntu> cox377_: the php binary?
<Sanne> cox377: default php install is as an apache module, so no binary, as far as I remember
<balaji> ok thanks a lot for the info
<cox377_> ubuntu: yeh i'm trying to set uo torrentflux and it states i must specify the path
<balaji> do u have a registration with the ubuntu site?
<cox377_> Path : php
<cox377_> Specify the path to the php binary (/usr/bin/php):
<JuJuBee> ubuntu_ : still, something is wrong if i cannot run the gui version, isn't it?
<balaji> so that i can add u as a friend there?
<genii> balaji: Yes, I am there with the same name as here
<balaji> ok thnx
<cox377_> anyone?
<JuJuBee> This was a brand new install this morning.  How can it be broken already?
<ubuntu> JuJuBee: Yep
<ubuntu> JuJuBee: I'm going to look at that in a second
<ubuntu> Just thought you needed to do something in a hurry
<JuJuBee> ubuntu : thanks.  I got time...
<ubuntu> JuJuBee: you should probably try apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu> Should grab all missing libs etc
<JuJuBee> I did aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<JuJuBee> to get it originally
<JuJuBee> Should I still do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<azzco> Where should I go if I need help with tv-out/xorg config?
<guillermo> anyone knows how to make amarok play stramingfiles
<guillermo> like radio
<anno_> hi i need help whyle instaling wine i gat the maseg (destroy/instal than some problems whyle downloading)
<ubuntu> JuJuBee: can't hurt
<ubuntu> azzco: Here I guess
<boss>      .?
<boss> hi
<ubuntu> guillermo: click on the file
<ubuntu>  !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<anno_> ^_^
<JuJuBee> ubuntu : did already, nothing to update.  Still problem with user management module...
<tomg> hi all! anyone know of a sims 2 like game for linux?
<anno_> hi i need help whyle instaling wine i gat the maseg (destroy/instal than some problems whyle downloading)
<ubuntu> tomg: Sims2 :)
<ubuntu> anno_: pastebin the error message
<tomg> ubuntu: no go under wine
<ubuntu> !paste | anno_
<ubotu> anno_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu> tomg: Hmm. can't think of any off the top of my head
<tomg> ubuntu: you could rack some votes up for it in the appdb if you wouldnt mind ;)
<ubuntu> JuJuBee: What
<ubuntu> 's the error the module gives you?
<ubuntu> tomg: Don't lookit me :) join #winehq or #cedega :)
<ubuntu> #cedega will be more sympathetic :)
<tomg> yea but they want money lol
<JuJuBee> Module could not load "error during last kde upgrade leaving orphaned control module" or "you have an old 3rd party module lying around"
<tomg> so if anyone wants to vote sims2 at appdb.winehq.org..... it would be appreciated ;)
<gnomefreak> tomg: please leave offtopic topics in #kubuntu-offtopic
<routh> I need a hand from someone - I installed feisty, upgraded pmount, and installed ntfs-3g - but I can't access a USB hard drive I have - I get this error: hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<azzco> I'd like to clone my CRT to my TV, I only get Twinview ATM, Could someone lend a hand?
<genii> routh Put in the /etc/fstab the option   user
<routh> genii: the drive isn't in fstab as it's a removable USB drive
<genii> routh Most likely it IS there, with a UUID number to ensure the proper device gets mounted
<mc3> salve  a tutti
<routh> genii: nope - not there - I would see /dev/sda1 somewhere - there are no sda drives?
<JuJuBee> ubuntu : any ideas?
<logixoul> Hi. How do I get the desktop-switching menu in the center of the screen?
<Nicky> There should be two hardrives in my machine but I can only see one, how can I check if there are two?
<genii> routh 1 moment I'll try to find where the hald stuff is
<routh> genii: k
<logixoul> Nicky: where did you see just one hdd?
<Nicky> when I clicked on the home folder
<Nicky> I have been told that I need to move my pictures from one disk to the other one, I just don't know how
<ubuntu> JuJuBee: try apt-get purge kcontrol and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<logixoul> Nicky: you can't see hard disks in your home folder. Try opening media:/
<JuJuBee> K
<Nicky> logixol, there I can see cdrom0, cdrom1, floppy0 and hdb1
<JuJuBee> Invalig Operation purge
<JuJuBee> *invalid
<defcon> anyone try to run konversation in gnome
<Nicky> The guy I bought the computer from said that there was two disks and that they were partioned or something like that
<defcon> im having a problem where the server list wont close
<defcon> in gnome
<genii> routh Please tell what directories/files are in /etc/hal/  (use pastebin if large)
<Nicky> I really would need to get my pictures ready so that I can print them, I have a shoot tomorrow morning and need to bring them with me..
<Nicky> [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems
<phoenixbyrd> Have you tried looking in hdb1?
<Nicky> yes, the pictures I need is not there, they are on the other drive, my old one
<phoenixbyrd> ah
<logixoul> Nicky: what in your /dev/ dir begins with hd or sd?
<phoenixbyrd> did you open the case and actually check if there are two?
<Nicky> The guy I bought the machine from said that he put in my old disk in the machine but I cannot find any of the photos or documents now
<Nicky> haha..I dont know how to open the machine
<phoenixbyrd> o.0
<phoenixbyrd> that should be common sense and a screwdriver
<Nicky> there is nothing in the /dev that has hd or sd
<r3> helo ... i have aborted one download by apt-get .. . since then , if i want to use it, it always wants to continue the old download first
<r3> how do i cancel it
<r3> ?
<r3> pls
<sercik> hi!
<Nicky> Oops, sorry, there are things there
<sercik> someone know hot to change permission of proc/bus/usb at every startup??
<Nicky> hda, hda1, hda2, hda3, hda5, hdb, hdb1, hdb2, hdb5, hdc, hdd but most of them have a hanglock on them
<phoenixbyrd> sudo konqueror ... idk
<ubuntu> JuJuBee: sorry apt-get remove kcontrol --purge
<Nicky> Now I almost broke a nail when I tried to open the machine
<Nicky> Is there anyway to get my pictures without removing the disk?
<ubuntu> Nicky: Mount the drives
<Nicky> Now you are talking greek my friend
<r3> helooo
<ubuntu> Nicky: type mount on the command line and then pastebin it
<ubuntu> !paste | Nicky
<ubotu> Nicky: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu> r3: Hello
<mo0osah> how do you make konversation your default irc client
<ubuntu> !defaults
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defaults - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nicky> that was easy
<ubuntu> !default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<venik> has anyone else gotten the error message: operapluginwrapper has failed  ?
<ubuntu> Nicky: what was?
<Nicky> this is the one I got from them http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21168/
<venik> It has to do with the Flsh player plugin for Opera 9.2
<Nicky> ubuntu, I can tell you that I did not understand one single word of what it did say though
<r3> helo ... i have aborted one download by apt-get .. . since then , if i want to use it, it always wants to continue the old download first
<azzco> I really need some help with cloned output..
<r3> howto cancel pls ?
<Nicky> r3, you can turn off the machine, that is what I would do
<r3> ???????? how would this solve my problem ?
<azzco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21165/ How do I give the two monitors the same image?
<mo0osah> ubuntu: there aren't any protocols
<mo0osah> ubuntu: i want to make konversation default app for irc protocol
<ubuntu> Nicky: What's in /media/hdb1 ?
<ubuntu> Not your files ?
<Nicky> Do I have to pay for this support or how does it work?
<ubuntu> mo0osah: Umm not sure
<ubuntu> Nicky: Nope it's free
<Nicky> ubuntu, that is nice
<Nicky> There are files in that folder but not the ones I would need
<Nicky> There is Launch Google Earth.lnk, ntldr, ntdetect, QuickTime Player.exe and a lot of other files
<ubuntu> ok
<aleksanteri> how can i remove a package installed with # make install?
<ubuntu> Nicky: type sudo umount /mnt/hdb1
<ubuntu> Nicky: there should be nothing in that folder after you type that
<ubuntu> aleksanteri: make uninstall
<aleksanteri> ok
<Nicky> The pictures I have got from the agency is taken with some digital camera and there are videos of me as well
<aleksanteri> where i do this?
<ubuntu> aleksanteri: In the same folder you did make install
<ubuntu> Nicky: The files are gone ?
<azzco> Seriusly how do I get dual monitors with the same image?
<aleksanteri> geez... already removed that folder :|
<genii> aleksanteri: Actually the best way is to:  make dist-clean   or make dist
<genii> (this clears any remnants of it out)
<ubuntu> azzco: Xinerama I think
<azzco> I mean cloned
<aleksanteri> genii: already said that i had removed the folder
<ubuntu> Nicky: after you did the sudo umount command type in the terminal
<azzco> I have my TV like 2 meters from the CRT, so cloning is the only thing I'd want
<Nicky> ubuntu, I gave this guy my old computer when I bought a new one, he said that he had moved the whole disk in to the new machine
<ubuntu> sudo mount /dev/hdb2 /mnt/hdb1 -o umask=0022
<Nicky> he said that I have two disks but I don't know
<ubuntu> Nicky: I know I'm mounting the drives for you
<ubuntu> Nicky: You do
<Nicky> it is asking for a password
<Nicky> do I write the password he gave me?
<ubuntu> that;s your password
<ubuntu> that you used to login
<Nicky> it said not found
<Nicky> it said /hdb1 not found
<genii> aleksanteri: You can re get the original tarball or whatever you used before, then put it like last time. Then do the make dist-clean then remove the folder again
<genii> aleksanteri: Otherwise it's a case of trying to track all the stuff it put in whatever dir
<aleksanteri> geez feared that
<Nicky> A stupid question, but are there many girls asking stupid questions like this in here?
<ubuntu> Nicky: somedays :)
<Sanne> Nicky: it's not stupid, you're just new to this, don't worry :)
<aleksanteri> hmm... i can't find a trace of it :/
<ubuntu> Nicky: can you press up on the terminal and paste back what you typed here
<ubuntu> I want to see why it
<ubuntu> 's asking for /hdb1
<genii> aleksanteri: Is the thing it made still running/causing grief?
<Nicky> umount: /mnt/hdb1: not found
<aleksanteri> hmm kbfx is still running
<aleksanteri> that did it :P
<aleksanteri> thx
<ubuntu> Nicky: hmm ok
<ubuntu>  Nicky do a ls /dev/hdb1
<Nicky> haha, I found a picture but it is not my pictures, someone elses
<Sanne> ubuntu, Nicky: wan't it /media/hdb1?
<ubuntu> wait
<Sanne> wasn't
<ubuntu>  /media/hdb1
<Sanne> :)
<genii> aleksanteri: :) Remember to do the dist-clean before removing source code dir if you want all traces gone next time
<Nicky> Sorry, what do I write? :)
<aleksanteri> ok :)
<Nicky> Atleast you can't blame me for being a stupid blone, I'm a brunette :)
<ubuntu> sudo umount /media/hdb1
<Nicky> ubuntu, it didn't say anything this time
<Nicky> and that folder is empty now
<ubuntu> Nicky: good
<ubuntu> Nicky: sudo mount /dev/hdb2 /mnt/hdb1 -o umask=0022
<ubuntu> Nicky: sudo mount /dev/hdb2 /media/hdb1 -o umask=0022
<ubuntu> media not Mnt :)
<Nicky> so is that hdb1 his drive and mine is called something else?
<aleksanteri> hmm.. brb
<ubuntu> tell me what's in the folder now?
<ubuntu> Nicky: I think that the hdb1 is your drive but maybe your C:
<Nicky> It say that I have to describe the file when I typed that text
<Nicky> like this: sudo mount /dev/hdb2 /media/hdb1 -o umask=0022
<ubuntu> Describe?
<ubuntu> Hmm
<Nicky> He said something about my disk being a secondary disk or something like that
<ubuntu> Nicky: change /dev/hdb2 to /dev/hb5
<Nicky> second drive?
<Nicky> Now I got some really weird text
<ubuntu> pastebin it :)
<Nicky> haha, I don't even understand the language
<ubuntu> paste the output on the website I gave you earlier
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Nicky> the whole system is in finnish and I don't understand finnish, how can I get it to english? :)
<genii> nicky hda = primary hdb = secondary   numbers after eg: hdb5 is the partition on the drive
<Nicky> My old computer was in english
<Nicky> that website doesn't work now
<Nicky> sorry, now it started and this is the page, but I don't know if makes any sense to you http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21170/
<ubuntu> Hmm
<ubuntu> ANyone speak finnish? :)
<Nicky> I have a CD with the kubuntu text on it but I was told that if I use that one that I will loose my pictures, so I need to print them first and then I will try to run the blue CD to get this machine in english
<genii> ubuntu Fluently but only when I'm roaring drunk unfortunately
<Nicky> Someone told me that you can have many languages at the same time and simply switch between them, but of course I don't understand how to switch :(
<ubuntu> :-)
<chakie> ubuntu: sure
<Nicky> Look, now I found something
<ubuntu> Nicky:  is there anything in the /media/hdb1 folder now?
<ubuntu> chakie: You speak finnish?
<Nicky> It says: removing finnish language support :)
<chakie> ubuntu: yeah
<Nicky> Now, it is empty
<Nicky> It says: Translations and language support for finnish has been removed, but it's still in finnish though :)
<ubuntu> chakie: can you tell me what http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21170/ says ?
<chakie> "2 /dev/hdb5 seems to be swap space, not attached"
<chakie> "3 you must give the file system type"
<chakie> not attached -> not mounted
<ubuntu> Ah
<ubuntu> :-)
<Nicky> Do you think that the pictures that I have is gone?
<ubuntu> No :)
<ubuntu> the mount command that you ran before change /dev/hdb5 to /dev/hda1
<Nicky> Thank you, I really hope that I can find them
<Nicky> I don't understand what that means but I am happy that you do :)
<mo0osah> how do you get bookmarks toolbar in konquer
<ubuntu> Nicky: are those your files in /media/hdb1 now?
<Nicky> No, it is still empty
<Sanne> mo0osah: under settings/toolbars
<mo0osah> I added some bookmarks
<mo0osah> but the toolbar doesnt show up
<Sanne> Nicky, ubuntu: sometimes you have to press F5 in konqueror to renew directory information.
<Nicky> It is still empty, should I restart the computer?
<ubuntu> Nicky: type mount | grep hda1
<Nicky> nothing happened
<Nicky> It is quite funny, I know nothing about computers but still I can type quite fast
<ubuntu> :-)
<ubuntu> ok then it didn't mount
<Nicky> If you say so :)
<markku> hmm
<ubuntu> Nicky: what did you type?
<Nicky> mount | grep hda1
<ubuntu> Nicky: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hdb1 -o umask=0022 ?
<markku> what were kubuntus hardware reqs?
<Nicky> in the black window
<Nicky> should I type that text again? What you just wrote?
<mrdlouisd> i lost the hdd in my laptop, so i use a live cd to rdp to my windows server until i can raise the funds to buy a new hdd, i rdped to my windows server regularly when i had a working hdd and the audio worked, it does not work since using the livecd is there an audio driver i have to install to get the sound to work?
<routh> genii: I had to run out - did you ever find the hald stuff?
<Nicky> I am sorry if I am bothering you, just let me know when you've had enough of me
<genii> routh I found some stuff that may get you in the right direction
<markku> start Kconsole. you can find it from system menu
<Nicky> Now I got a text like this: /dev/hda1 on /media/hdb1 type ntfs (rw,umask=0022)
<ubuntu> Nicky: naw I'm good
<genii> routh Looks like where you put stuff like mount options for hal is in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi      or that dir anyhow
<vaxo> hii
<ubuntu> Nicky: whats in /media/hdb1 ?
<Nicky> Now there are files there again, the same ones as before
<pollyo> Hello
<mo0osah> how do you make bookmark toolbar show up
<Sanne> mo0osah: under settings/toolbars
<ubuntu> the same?
<ubuntu> What the same?
<markku> hmm
<markku> has anyone used xubuntu?
<routh> genii: thanks
<Nicky> It is still the same files as I saw before, the Google Earth launch, the ntldr file and lots of other things
<ubuntu> really? :)
<ubuntu> Cool
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> sudo umount /media/hdb1
<ubuntu> and then
<genii> routh np. Here is a link in that area, tho not exactly what you are looking for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93669
<ubuntu> Nicky: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 -o umask=0022 ?
<Nicky> with the question mark on the end?
<markku> i installed xubuntu on really old computer and somekind reason desktops taskbars and toolbars wont show up at all
<ubuntu> nope
<Nicky> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<Nicky>        missing codepage or other error
<Nicky>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Nicky>        dmesg | tail  or so
<genii> markku You will need at least about 128Mb of ram for it to run right
<markku> i have
<Nicky> Now it is in english again :)
<genii> (or physical ram + swap space => 128)
<markku> i think swap is atleast 390Mb
<markku> i have 20Gb harddisk but somekind reason i failed to set up partions manually
<markku> so i had to use guided
<luca> hi everyone
<Nicky> One of me girlfriends said that I should try to get my pictures from the old disk, move them to the new and then empty the old one, will that work?
<luca> I have problem compiling kbfx 0.49.3
<markku> hmm
<markku> nicky that is possible
<luca> says it cannot find kde3 headers and core library - even if I have installed the kde metapackage? O_o
<mrdlouisd> i lost the hdd in my laptop, so i use a live cd to rdp to my windows server until i can raise the funds to buy a new hdd, i rdped to my windows server regularly when i had a working hdd and the audio worked, it does not work since using the livecd is there an audio driver i have to install to get the sound to work?
<markku> you just have to connect old hard disk to same computer with new hard disk or upload them on internet packed as rar and load them from there
<ubuntu> Nicky: hmm ok
<Sanne> luca: are you compiling from source because of newer version?
<ubuntu> Nicky: sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/hdb1 -o umask=0022
<Nicky> I would really need to get the pictures tonight since I need to print them and give them to the agency tomorrow morning, otherwise I might loose this shoot
<Nicky> /dev/hda5 looks like swapspace - not mounted
<Nicky> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<luca> Sanne: yep wanted to give it a try - although I also posted in the forums kindly asking someone better than me to create the package ;)
<Sanne> luca: heh :). You most likely need some *-dev package of the one it's complaining about. Let me find you the package name.
<ubuntu> Nicky: sudo mount /dev/hda3 /media/hdb1 -o umask=0022
<ubuntu> You have a lot pf swapspace
<luca> Sanne: ok thanks a lot! :)
<markku> hmm
<Nicky> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<markku> it says it is swap type?
<Sanne> luca: try installing kdelibs4-dev. The description of the package looks like it's the one you need.
<markku> well im not sure about mounting lol
<ubuntu> Nicky: what did you have before windows or linux ?
<markku> i even failed partioning
<Nicky> markku, I just typed the line that ubuntu gave me and it replied: mount: you must specify a filesystem type, I don't know either :)
<luca> Sanne: ok thx
<Sanne> luca: you're welcome :)
<luca> oh it also misses the dcoplib and dcoplib2cpp :$
<Sanne> luca: try to find the name of the corresponding *-dev package for anything it complains about, either in adept/synaptic/apt-cache search, or at packages.ubuntu.com. If you don't succeed, shout :)
<Nicky> Is this something that I can try and follow? http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<Sanne> luca: usually those are libraries that start with "lib"
<markku> hmm
<markku> guess my 350Mhz, 128Mb ram computer is bit too old for linux too lol
<Nicky> I think I had windows on the other machine I had
<Nicky> But this Linux is much more difficult to use
<Sanne> luca: oh, another tip! You can search for the build dependencies of the version in ubuntu, you most likely would need those packages to build your version. Let me get you the file. Yre you on feisty?
<jhutchins> Nicky:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<luca> yes
<luca> the cmake however functioned :)
<luca> trying to see about the make
<Sanne> luca: ah, cool. I still get you the page, for educational purposes ;)
<luca> ok thanks ;)
<Nicky> haha, that really was like greek to me :)
<luca> *sigh* watching the Punisher on tv...absolute ****, I mean, the comic was manichean, but the movie is even worse... :-/
<Sanne> luca: at the end of the package page for kbfx (http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/kde/kbfx) in section "More information..." is a link called [dsc] . That's the package description file with the build deps: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kbfx/kbfx_0.4.9.2~rc4-1.dsc
<alban_> Bonjour !
<Nicky> jhutchins, do you know how I can find/move pictures from one disk to the other one?
<alban_> Bon, je viens de me lancer dans Kubuntu ! Depuis hier
<jhutchins> Nicky: Have you been able to mount the disk?
<Sanne> !fr | alban_
<ubotu> alban_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<alban_> je suis un "total newbie" comme on dit, mais mon site prenant de l'ampleur j'ai du passer sur ddi, et donc me mettre  linux
<luca> Sanne: thanks :)
<alban_> Ho, sorry I just didn't see I was in an english chan
<alban_> I can continue in english without so many problems
<Sanne> luca: you're welcome :)
<Nicky> I don't know, obviously ubuntu told me that it didn't work, but I don't know
<alban_> so : I'm a real newbie int he linux world. I've just installed Kubuntu last night
<WillLuongo> How can I restart dhcpd from the command prompt?
<alban_> The apt-get install amsn doesnt visibly work. What should I do to install it ?
<keith> hi, when I press Alt + left mouse button, I can move whatever window I have on top.  Is there a way to disable this?
<Nicky> I am not very technical at all, but I really need to find my pictures
<jhutchins> Nicky: Why don't you know where they are?
<WillLuongo> alban_: did you look in adept?
<aro> Anyone recommend a good ssh client?
<jhutchins> Nicky: I can probably help you, but you have to be willing to answer my questions.
<alban_> WillLuongo: Yep, it's not in it too :(
<WillLuongo> aro: the default ssh is very nice for linux, for windows I recommend putty
<Nicky> jhutchins, I will explain it from the start, so hopefully it makes sense
<alban_> aro : I just use the ssh command. But that's my first day on linux, so it can be a little bit.. boring
<alban_> :D
<aro> :)
<Sanne> keith: yes, go to system settings/desktop/window behaviour
<alban_> Did someone installed amsn on kubuntu ?
<WillLuongo> alban_: Do you have multiverse and universe in your repositories list?
<KiPSeRoN> somone can help me i install beryl in kubuntu and when i change to the beryl window manager its just dont open the windows manager and i stay with no windows manager and i back agein to kwin and its working well
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<luca> Sanne: uhrm.
<alban_> WillLuongo: I saw that on ubunut website, but i didn't understand how to do it
<_StefanS_> KiPSeRoN: try #ubuntu-effects
<luca> Sanne: I have installed with no problems, but I do not have the applet for the menu, which means it is useless :-/
<keith> sanne: thanks
<WillLuongo> alban_: go into adept
<Sanne> keith: then click the tab "Window Actions", "Modifyer key + left button"
<alban_> WillLuongo: ok, i'm in it. and ?
* jhutchins gets bored waiting and wanders off.
<Sanne> keith: I set the modifyer key from ALT to META, so I can move windows with the windows key.
<WillLuongo> alban_: then click manage repositories in the adept nmenyu
<WillLuongo> menu even
<ubuntu> Nicky: yes
<Nicky> I bought a new computer from a guy and he took my old one, then he said that he moved the old disk to the new machine, but now I can't find my pictures and documents from that old disk
<WillLuongo> alban_ then just check universe, restricted, and multiverse.
<ubuntu> jhutchins: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21168/
<Sanne> luca: is it an applet? If so, you may need to restart x (I'm not sure though=
<ubuntu> That's her mtab
<luca> Sanne: ...... if I check the kbfx package details I have only two files, one of which is a DEB!!! O_o
<jhutchins> Nicky: fdisk -l will show all the available partitions.  Put them in a pastebin.
<Nicky> nothing happened when I typed fdisk -l
<ubuntu> I've figured out that most anything with a 5 is swap
<Sanne> luca: it's the the link [dsc] 
<Sanne> luca: at the far bottom of the page
<jhutchins> Nicky: Sorry, sudo fdisk -l
<alban_> WillLuongo: a search on "universe" does'nt match any result. But for "restricted", i've got : ubuntu restricted extras"
<alban_> do I install it ?
<Nicky> and the password that he gave me?
<Sanne> luca: in this line: Source Package: kbfx, Download: [dsc]  [kbfx_0.4.9.2~rc4.orig.tar.gz]  [kbfx_0.4.9.2~rc4-1.diff.gz] 
<ubuntu> Nicky: yes
<jhutchins> Nicky: Your regular password
<alban_> WillLuongo: Click on manage what ? I don't see any management on the menu
<Nicky> I put that text here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21178/
<WillLuongo> alban_: In adept, click the adept meny
<WillLuongo> alban_ then click manage repositories
<luca> Sanne: ok what do I do of this? 'cause that tells me nothing :) sorry but really I am trying this out of fun more than sense, given that I seldom compile ;)
<alban_> I've just got "quit" on "adept" menu
<markku> yay
<markku> taskbar works now
<markku> lots of work to get it work
<Ace2016> did google just update its look for searches?
<gilles> hi everyone, does anyone has a link to download the CGWD Themer ?
<WillLuongo> alban_: you should have "Fetch Updates" and "Manage Repositories"
<Sanne> luca: this dsc file has a line "build depends" that tells you what ubuntu needed to compile the package. Chances are, when you build a newer version, that you would need those packages also. Good way to find what you have to install.
<alban_> i've just got "quit" :/
<jhutchins> Nicky: Your pictures are probably on /dev/hda1 - can you boot to windows?
<luca> hrum. Sanne: I guess I will wait for techies to build it for me, or so I am tempted ;)
<routh> genii: I can't find anything on what should be in that file
<Nicky> jhutchins, one of my girlfriends suggested that I should move all of my pictures and documents to the new disk and then empty the old one. I've been told it's possible, but how do I even now where all the files are? And again, sorry for being so completely retarded when it comes to computers
<Sanne> luca: you can also automate this. You would enable the source repositories in your sources.list and do: apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<WillLuongo> alban_: I don't really know why you would only have quit.
<Sanne> luca: that would pull those build dependenceis automatically.
<luca> uhm ok I am trying it
<Sanne> luca: I hope I didn't overload you now ;)
<jhutchins> It looks like your windows partition is /dev/hda1 (not hdb).
<WillLuongo> alban_: are you using the Adept Manager in the System menu?
<Nicky> I don't know, how would I check if I can boot to windows, do I just restart the system?
<luca> Sanne: nah I already used apt-get ;)
<jhutchins> !ntfs | nick
<ubotu> nick: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Sanne> luca: as for kbfx not showing up, did you get my suggestion of restarting x?
<genii> routh I had difficulties finding much on it as well. Right now am not on a *nix box so cannot do something like man hal    or so :(
<phpcode> how can i get a valid ident on Konversation?
<alban_> WillLuongo: Yes ! Add and remove programs"
<alban_> Ho no !
<routh> genii: I wish I could just find the one that comes with the base install of dapper - USB hotplug worked perfect on a new install of dapper
<alban_> I was in adept installer
<jhutchins> Ok. that's it.  I'm tired of people who ask questions and can't even sustain an intelligible dialog.  I have other things to do.
<WillLuongo> alban_: I was kind of wondering if that was the case
<WillLuongo> lol
<genii> routh you have dapper/edgy/feisty?
<luca> Sanne: not yet in any case done the build-dep
<alban_> WillLuongo: the uni, multiverse and restricted were already crossed
<luca> Sanne: now what? do I rerun cmake, make, checkinstall?
<routh> genii: grr - I tired manually mounting the file by adding it to fstab and it tells me I don't have access rights - I have fiesty
<Sanne> luca: if you already compiled successfully, you don't need to again. That was just so that you know about those tricks in the future (sorry, should have said it clearer...)
<luca> oh ok but still...well, restarting x, but I have no luck ;)
<genii> routh I'm seeing also something about using Automatix will mess up automounting ntfs drives. Did you use automatix recently?
<WillLuongo> alban_: now just type amsn into the little filter thing
<luca> mean, no faith
<luca> back in a second :D
<alban_> nothing
<alban_> WillLuongo: it doesn't match anything
<routh> genii: yeah I used automatix to add codecs and software after install - however the automounting wasn't working before I used it...
<WillLuongo> alban_: try hitting fetch updates
<routh> genii: trust me I tried - all my music is on this usb drive - I need tunes man - lol
<genii> routh I hear ya :)
<luca> Sanne: I was right :(
<alban_> fetch updates ? where
<alban_> ?
<vbgunz_> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<alban_> ho wait
<alban_> it downloads somethging
<Nicky> I followed the advice that jhutchins gave and now there is a hda1 in the /media folder, but it's empty. The /hdb1 is still there and it contains the same files as previously
<ubuntu> hi to everybody!
<alban_> ok i've found it
<alban_> the bibliaries were obsolets
<genii> routh Well, if Automatix is the cause of it,  there may be something enlightening herefor you: http://www.getautomatix.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=863    otherwise I'm outta immediate ideas
<routh> genii: I'l lhave a look
<Sanne> luca: sorry to hear that. I'm out of ideas then, unfortunately, and I also need to run now. Hopefully another one can continue helping you, good luck :)
<luca> thanks :)
<luca> Sanne: trying to remake the whole procedure, who know ;)
<Sanne> luca: good luck, I'll be back in about an hour. Will chekc on you then.
<luca> ok thanks ;)
<jaims> hello all
<ubuntu> does anybody wanna chat?
<jaims> does anyone have been able to use the cube thing with the touchpad of a laptop?
<jaims> compiz
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu: if you just want to chat, you're best off going to #kubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu> asas
<toma> ubuntu: i thought you needed a hand in here
<toma> hmpf
<alban_> Waw. I'm gonna try to synchronise thunderbird and firefox on my vista and kubuntu
<ubuntu> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Daisuke_Ido> someone mentions vista, they become persona non grata :)
<sayers__> When I maximize things they still allow me to stretch them.......
<routh_> Well that got me nowhere - I'm still getting the message that hald is refusing access to the USB drive for user 1000
<alban_> Hm.
<alban_> How can I change my screen resolution ? It does'nt seems to be like in windows( right click on the desktop)
<nimble> kmenu>system settings>monitor & display
<Daisuke_Ido> alban_: that's because it isn't windows :)
<Daisuke_Ido> try ctrl-alt-+ or -
<phpcode> how to install ident server?
<genii> alban_: Use ctrl-alt then + or - keys
<aleksanteri> hey how can i change the kde's program keyboard button associations?
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: heh :)
<aleksanteri> like i have a "calculator" button here
<aleksanteri> but i want to change it's association to kcalc
<marko> alban:from where are you
<aleksanteri> as me thinks kcalc is better than speedcrunch ^__^
<nimble> speedcrunch seems quite unstable
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: BTW I had someone ask about changing ctrl-alt-+ and ctrl-alt--   to just ctrl-alt + and ctrl-alt - the other day LOL
<Daisuke_Ido> genii: i think that just made my head explode
<alban_> genii: I've tried but it doesn't work( i'm on a laptop : no pad)
<marko> alban: in system settings you can change the resolution
<Lectus> Hello
<Lectus> I just installed Kubuntu, but the system is all in english. How can I change it to portuguese?
<larry> hey all
<genii> alban_: For laptops usually they have a function key (FN) that if you just hit that no other keys in F1-F8 range then it turns on the numpad up around the uiop jkl nm area
<Black_Cat> Lectus, KMenu - System - Language Selector
<Lectus> Black_Cat: I do it. But portuguese does not appear on the list.
<marko> Lectus run adept and search for portugal
<larry> has anybody gotten  crossover linux  to work on ubuntu?
<marko> you will find localisation pakages
<alban_> I've just tried again with the function key
<alban_> it didn't work
<chris_scummette> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Black_Cat> Lectus, it's strange.  see Portuguese there
<Black_Cat> * I see
<luca> Sanne: for when you're back...unsuccessful. Dunno why, I am giving it up :P
<marko> where can i find the Desktop efects in 7.04
<frode_> rei rei....
<genii> alban_: Then use marko's suggestion :)
<alban_> Ok i've found the thing in the system settings
<alban_> but the max resolution i canput it 1024*768 ? Why ?
<alban_> Is my graphic card not recognized ?
<jaims> marko: you have to install either compiz or beryl
<Lectus> Black_Cat: Last time I checked Kubuntu I was able to select portuguese. Now I think because I installed without the internet connected at installation time it doesn't have portuguese support neither at Adept.
<jaims> for my personal liking, i prefer beryl
<marko> alban: which card you use
<alban_> ATI X1400
<alban_> or stuff like that
<marko> you need the ati drivers
<alban_> apt-get ?
<alban_> Or.. ?
<marko> yep
<cpk1> Lectus: you should still be able to install it
<Black_Cat> Lectus, personally i installed Dapper 6.06 from LiveCD, with no internet connection, and the language list seems to be complete.
<alban_> apt-get ati ?
<alban_> (that doesn't work.. I've guessed :P )
<genii> !ati > alban_
<lz1gjd> could any1 tell me how to get the wireless card on a dell inspiron 1501 working ?
<larry> does anyone know where i can get the  32bit compatibility libraries
<Lectus> Yes. Same here. Dapper, with no connection at installation time, without portuguese language. The only language is english. And I selected portuguese at the installation program.
<alban_> thanks genii
<alban_> i'll take a look at this
<alban_> it will be a little bit difficult cause y english is'nt so good
<alban_> by i'll find :D
<genii> alban_: Best luck
<jaims> bye all
<lee_> hi
<lee_> How would I go about changing the volume label of a USB disk in Ubuntu?
<Solifugus> Question: How can I make vi provide colored code on kubuntu ?
<aleksanteri> Solifugus: <escape> + :syntax enable
<Lectus> Help me! Can't get Kubuntu to any language other than english!
<Solifugus> aleksanteri: So if I put ":syntax enable" alone on a line in "~/.vmrc", it will be automatic?
<aleksanteri> hmm
<aleksanteri> put "syntax on" there
<Solifugus> aleksanteri: I know the original vim sources from the maintainers have it on by default... don't know why distros always mess things up like this..
<aleksanteri> they do? :O
<aleksanteri> woh
<cj_> hey guys, i just bought a new cpu/heatsink/fan - do i need to apply cooling paste when the heatsink already has white grease on it?
<Daisuke_Ido> cj_: it's pre-greased, but i don't like to use what's provided.  i thoroughly clean the heatsink contact surface and use arctic silver v instead...
<Daisuke_Ido> but you can use what's already on there
<Lectus> I can't set Kubuntu to portuguese. Anyone?
<phal_> hi, how can i always keep my icons vertically aligned? is there any way to do it?
<Ayabara> how can I control the font of kde apps when I'm in gnome?
<Daisuke_Ido> Lectus: in system settings, go to regional and language
<Daisuke_Ido> then install new language
<Daisuke_Ido> potuguese is there
<Lectus> Daisuke_Ido: I've done it. But english is the only language there.
<Daisuke_Ido> did it install all of the language components?  because it seems to be taking quite some time
<Lectus> Well, when i installed kubuntu I wasn't connected to internet. Maybe it didn't download the language packs?
<Daisuke_Ido> no, it didn't, you have to install them
<Lectus> but the problem is I can't download and install it either
<Daisuke_Ido> and it has to download it all
<Daisuke_Ido> why not?
<Lectus> it doesn't appear at adept
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not installed from within adept, it's installed from within the regional settings control panel
<Daisuke_Ido> not "add language"
<Daisuke_Ido> "install new language"
<Lectus> where is the "install new language"?
<Daisuke_Ido> at the bottom of the locale box
<Synt> hello
<larrywho> hey
<Daisuke_Ido> [Install New Language]  [Uninstall Language]  [Select System Language] 
<Lectus> I can't see it here
<larry> what are some good programs for ubuntu?
<Synt> can help me anybody? i have a great problem with the beryl-skydome
<Lectus> I go to system settings/regional & accessibility, but no "install new language"
<Daisuke_Ido> http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/7945/snapshot2al6.png
<bolson> i have problem with ubuntu install (blurry screen)
<Daisuke_Ido> Synt: bear in mind that width must be a multiple of height
<Daisuke_Ido> 1024x512 works well for a skydome
<phal_> how can i always keep my icons vertically aligned? is there any way to do it?
<Lectus> Daisuke_Ido: Mine is different. I don't have the buttons at the bottom.
<bolson> NEED HELP pm me
<Lectus> Maybe I should do a upgrade?
<Daisuke_Ido> are you using feisty or edgy?
<elias> Is there a way to get "wall" messages to be displayed in KDE?
<Lectus> dapper
<Daisuke_Ido> oh.
<Daisuke_Ido> well then.
<Daisuke_Ido> let me look a bit
<Daisuke_Ido> see what i can find
<Lectus> I installed dapper because I had the CD. But I'm planning on installing feisty as soon as the new CD arrives.
<Ich> http://pastebin.ca/491775
<Ich> i'm having a problem updating my system
<phal_> >>>>> how can i always keep my icons vertically aligned? is there any way to do it?
<Daisuke_Ido> AH!
<phal_> nobody knows?
<Daisuke_Ido> phal_: asking your question repeatedly is a bit rude.  wait a few minutes.  icon alignment isn't critical.
<Daisuke_Ido> now.
<Daisuke_Ido> Lectus: try this: sudo apt-get install language-support-pt
<Synt> can anybody help me? i have a great problem with the beryl-skydome. i cant use any .png format, the skydome is currently white
<phal_> sorry but it goes upwards and disappears
<Daisuke_Ido> Synt: check your size, check your dimensions, but that's more a question for #ubuntu-effects
<Lectus> Daisuke_Ido: it can't find the package
<yoyodncn> With the wirless manager is there support for enterprise wpa w/Tkip with leap
<nimble> do: sudo apt-get update and then the other command again
<routh> gentii: well after all the messing around I did - the best I could get was using 'pmount /dev/sda1 /mount/usbdisk' to be able to at least read the drive - I'll be damned if I can get it to automount or get RW access though
<amigrave> hi all, is it normal that mysqlcc is not in kubuntu feisty ? Is there a deb package somewhere for it ?
<Synt> get
<Daisuke_Ido> Lectus: it definitely exists in main under dapper
<Hrontore> hey i was wondering how to reset the kmix eq settimg
<Hrontore> hey i was wondering how to reset the kmix eq settings
<Daisuke_Ido> phal_: your best bet is to look under the "icons" bit in the desktop context menu
<Daisuke_Ido> there's nothing there to permanently do it, but there's a "lock in place" option
<phal_> yes i found it but i think there is no option like "keep aligned"
<Daisuke_Ido> align to grid is the best there is, i believe :\
<phal_> ok i search for it later then thanks
<cox377_> does anyone here use azureus?
<Daisuke_Ido> cox377_: i'm a ktorrent man myself :)
<cox377_> Daisuke_Ido: got this problem with using the swing plugin, when i log into azureus web interface via firefox it runs on java
<cox377_> and i just get java applet failed
<Daisuke_Ido> err, i have no idea, like i said, i use ktorrent...
<Lectus> Daisuke_Ido: Still can't get the language set. I'm afraid I'll have to do a reinstall. =\
<amigrave> is there a Qt or Kde program in order to manage mysql database in kubuntu repositories ?
<vbgunz> clear
<vbgunz> is there a way to automatically nice certain processes? e.g., tar and gpg always drag down the system. they're very intense. Can I automatically nice them to 19 when ever they pop up?
<BluesKaj> well, I dumped windows , and expanded the whole drive as an ext3 partition. However now the bootloader grub shows an error ..unable to mount partition ... any suggestions ?
<gesc> hello
<gesc> can someone help me? i have a question about open-xchange
<aleagle> ohi
<aleagle> Hi all
<gesc> hi
<varitech> tengo un problema con mi distro a ver si me pueden ayudar
<elias> how can I send a message to all X users on the local X-server?
<varitech>  instale beryl y cuando lo inicio se me desaperecen los bordes de las ventanas
<aleagle> Ka Shqipetar ketu
<aleagle> There is any Albanian
<varitech> soy de venezuela
<aleagle> C'e qualche Albanese
<Daisuke_Ido> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<aleagle> I just installed my Kubuntu
<aleagle> it's fantastic
<varitech> ok
<varitech> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> no problem
<aleagle> I used windows xp before
<varitech> no spking spanish?
<varitech> speaking spanish?
<Black_Cat> !kubuntu es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Black_Cat> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<JonTec> hey, guys I have a problem
<aleagle> up Ubunto Linux
<JonTec> X dies when I start, it just started to happen
<varitech> thanks very much
<aleagle> down Windows
<Daisuke_Ido> JonTec: me too, my parole officer is very angry with me
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, not that kind of problem :P
<Daisuke_Ido> did you update something?
<JonTec> when I login, I just get a black screen, I haven't changed anything in xorg.conf and nothing has been changed on my system: it's been normally operating
<Daisuke_Ido> things don't "just happen", there is, without exception, some change that caused the behavior of the system to change (doesn't mean you did anything, could be a hardware problem, something esoteric like that)
<Daisuke_Ido> and that was completely the wrong word
<Daisuke_Ido> bleh :\
<Daisuke_Ido> you haven't done any kernel updates, software updates?
<JonTec> Daisuke_Ido: nope, I've had 7.04 installed for about one-two weeks now.
<JonTec> yes, I know how, but I checked its last change date, and that was back in January
<luca> hi again
<luca> Sanne: given up, did not function :(
<Sanne> luca: oh, sorry to hear.
<JonTec> yeah, I've backed up my xorg.conf file, but I'd prefer if I didn't have to reconfigure xorg... I don't think it's X, it may be kdm
<JonTec> !x-hangs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-hangs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luca> Sanne: yeah I do not understand why it does not function, but nothing I did provided anything usable
<luca> Sanne: which does not mean much considering my low-proficiency ;)
<JonTec> can anyone help me with my problem? X hangs (there's something on ubotu about this someplace) after I log in. I've done nothing out of the ordinary on my system: I've restarted several times today and I just got this problem when I booted up here at the house.
<JonTec> !xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<Lectus> Daisuke_Ido: Finally got the language pack to download. I had to update the repo.
<luca> Sanne: actually it has any reason NOT to work, considering the only installed file is a description pack -.-
<JonTec> ^I'ma try that and come back...
<varaonaid> Hi, I'm trying to install truetype fonts and installed the msttcorefonts package.  however, I don't seem to have a ~/.fonts folder.  is that a gnome thing?  do I have to log out and back in to see it?  is it entirely different in KDE?
<Sanne> luca: oh?
<luca> Sanne: what bugs me however is that it did not give any error message in the make... :(
<luca> Sanne: yep, only one text file installed after checkinstall :(
<Sanne> luca: that's really weird#
<luca> yeah I guess :(
<Sanne> luca: you read all the readme's and docs?
<BluesKaj> well, I dumped windows , and expanded the whole drive as an ext3 partition. However now the bootloader grub shows " error 17 unable to mount partition "... any suggestions ?
<luca> installed all the files and followed the howto on the forums
<luca> specific for edgy and checkinstall - maybe it lacks something in Feisty
<Sanne> luca: then I guess your best bet is asking the devs or on their forums. Maybe they even have an irc channel?
<luca> dunno, will check out thanks ;)
<Sanne> luca: there should also be an INSTALL file in the sources, did you check that out also?
<luca> uhm one sec
<BluesKaj> GRUB!
<Makro2> something like norton ghost for kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !Grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<luca> Sanne: dunno. it is not in the main folder, there is a cmake file
<luca> yes found
<Sanne> luca: :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Lectus: excellent.  sorry, was busy elsewhere :\
<luca> ok retrying ;)
<luca> ...
<luca> ok my fault
<luca> now I am trying
<Sanne> luca: good luck again :)
<luca> I did something very wrong following instructions :P
<Sanne> hehe
<luca> Sanne: who wrote the guide was not thinking about kubuntu :-S
<luca> they tell me I should be working in the /tmp folder
<Sanne> luca: weird
<luca> but I have never had any package there
<luca> so there is already the folder they mention, quite empty
<JonTec> alright, I'm still having a problem... !xhangs doesn't help me
<mauro> hello
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me with a kpdf margin problem, the top of the text is always cut off and there is always extra empty space at the bottom
<JonTec> can anyone help me figure out/fix the fact that kdm/X stops running (black screen)
<JonTec> (that is, after I login)
<JonTec> `tail -f`
<JonTec> sorry about that: that wasn't directed at anyone
<luca> Sanne: ...
<luca> guess I find the bug
<Sanne> luca: yo
<Sanne> luca: oh, what is it?
<luca> Sanne: it put the file which SHOULD have gone into the usr folder...into a folder INTERNAL to the depacked folder from the tar
<luca> ...
<darryl> I have an AVI movie on my computer that I want to burn to DVD so that it will play in my home DVD player.  Can K3b do this?
<luca> Sanne: dunno how to fix it.
<yurimxpxman> what is Alt+F10, etc., meant for?
<yurimxpxman> I mean, they don't have a VT
<Sanne> luca: I don't know, sorry, it's too specific to this program. Ask those devs ;)
<luca> eh they do not have a channel :( in any case trying to see what I can do :)
<Sanne> luca: good luck
<luca> eh thanks ;)
#kubuntu 2007-05-17
<Sanne> luca: from their online manual: "Come to the #kbfx channel on irc.freenode.org"
<zoroastre> bonjour  tous, hello all
<aleksanteri> !fr | zoroastre
<ubotu> zoroastre: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zoroastre> fr yes
<mauro> exit
<zoroastre> is there anybody using freenet ??
<genii> zoroastre By freenet you mean a free dialup service?
<Bi||aBong> i have a problem with my monitor, this have a blinking
<spanner3003> can i talk about LinuxMCE in here?
<spanner3003> just want to know if there is any other way to download then torrent?
<BluesKaj> maybe you should look for a room with that name "#LinuxMCE"
<jontec_> hey, is anyone able to help me? amd64, 7.04 kdm/X hangs after I login
<santote_> jontec_ what you did after that?
<jontec_> is there any way to kill all of the apps currently in KDE's memory... like kill all of the ones that will start after I power on and login?
<jontec_> is there like a cache or something that KDE keeps that I can delete?
<santote_> mmm i dont know
<santote_> sorry
<jontec_> Woody_: well best is subjective and is an opinion: install them both and see for yourself
<mike> my /dev/ directory does not list my hard disks.  no hda hdb.  nothing.  ls -l | grep hd    returns Nothing
<jontec_> dangett I keep forgetting that I'm not talking in #ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> mike: try sd
<mike> what is sd
<Daisuke_Ido> new kernel went purely to sd* rather than hd*
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido:  any idea how to restore grub without having to do a "fake install" ?
<jontec_> gah... I really don't want to reconfigure xorg if it's going to screw with my ati card drivers
<Skrot-> Daisuke_Ido: For IDE devices as well?
<Daisuke_Ido> you're using proprietary ati drivers and wonder why it isn't working?  i think we just found the problem
<Daisuke_Ido> Skrot-: yes
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: should be able to edit the grub configuration
<Daisuke_Ido> but other than that, i dunno
<mike> really! oh... ok... ls -l | grep sd     lists the drives.
<jontec_> Daisuke_Ido: well, seeing as how I've had them installed for 4 months without problems, no I think I should be fine.
<Dekkard> v /j #ubuntu
<Dekkard> oops
<jontec_> ... I really wish I knew why this was broken.
<Asdc> hi - what is best way to add #Kubuntu Channel as a permanent choice in XChat? any help?
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido: unfortunately the boot menu lists the partition but I get "error 17 unable to mount partition"...I was trying the fake install procedure but I get stuck at the format stage , unable to go further without wiping everything :(
<mike> why do they use sd instead of hd for hard disk's in the new kernal? just curious
<BluesKaj> running the live cd so I'm unsure how to edit the grub menu
<Sanne> Asdc: should be: in the menu, Xchat->Serverlist, edit your server entry, then find the line "channels to join". Never tried myself, though.
<Asdc> thx sanne
<Asdc> will try
<Sanne> Asdc: you're welcome
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: chroot environment?
<Sanne> mike: I read the newer kernels now use scsi emulation for both SATA and IDE disks.
<Asdc> hay sanne - currently using kunbuntu w/kde - is there irc type app you like better then xchat?
<Sanne> mike: I don't know the reason for that, though.
<Daisuke_Ido> Asdc: anything non-gtk
<Daisuke_Ido> kvirc or konversation
<mike> thanks though.  I was really worried when hda was gone
<Sanne> Asdc: actually I use Xchat myself on Kubuntu :) It was my first irc app on Linux, so I just stuck with that. But I hear Konversation is nice as well.
<BluesKaj> dunno Daisuke_Ido chroot?
<Sanne> mike: yeah, I can imagine, would have scared me also :)
<Dragnslcr> Konversation is good, but doesn't have any scripting support
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: just throwing out ideas, never actually done it :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragnslcr: sure it does
<Daisuke_Ido> it actually uses bash scripting
* Daisuke_Ido listens to They Might Be Giants - She's an Angel [album: Dial-A-Song (CD 2)] 
<Daisuke_Ido> see?
<Dragnslcr> I thought I checked the site and it said it doesn't support scripts
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry for the spam, but a short demonstration was in order
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragnslcr: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/extragear-network/konversation/scripting.html
<Dragnslcr> Hm, interesting. Looks like it still only supports grabbing the output of a script with /exec
<guillermo> hi
<Dragnslcr> i.e. no event-based handling
<guillermo> i need help wth some ATI drivers
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragnslcr: for now
<guillermo> does anyone know hpw to?
<Daisuke_Ido> !ati
<guillermo> i fixed them yesterday and it seemd to work ok, but today it des not
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daisuke_Ido> voila
<guillermo> obuto i checked that yesterday
<soulrider> guys, i need some urgent help. My friend has windows and linux. but lately when he tries to boot linux it just freezes at 'starting up' and if he chooses recovery mode it sais 'weird, boot cpu #15 not listed in BIOS' or something very similar
<Daisuke_Ido> although a better solution is to perform a ritual on your ati card, i don't care what one, as long as it ends in the card being destroyed in a fire
<soulrider> he cant log into windows either, he gets a blank screen
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido:  LOL
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: that sounds bad.
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: yeah
<soulrider> it happened to him before but it fixed itself
<soulrider> its really random
<soulrider> its a brand new PC too
<Daisuke_Ido> he overclocked?  overheated?
<soulrider> and i installed kubuntu on it myself
<soulrider> nope
<soulrider> its winter too :P
<Asdc> thx - sanne - sorry for long wait on reply - wifey got home from work
<Daisuke_Ido> if it's new, i'd say refund or exchange
<Dragnslcr> Daisuke_Ido- I'll have to keep an eye on Konversation development then. I've gotten used XChat the past couple weeks, but I liked Konversation while I was using it
<soulrider> Dragnslcr: konversation is great
<roadfish> I get m1 M2 then m2 ... but shouldn't I get m1 m2 _then_ M1?
<roadfish>    python -c "print 'm1\nM1\nm2'" | sort
<Sanne> Asdc: ah, that's a very good reason! Hope she's fine and enjoys being home :)
<Daisuke_Ido> roadfish: i think caps take precedence over lowercase?  maybe?
<Daisuke_Ido> iunno
<roadfish> wait, I mean that I get m1 M1 then m2
<Daisuke_Ido> that's odd
<roadfish> Daisuke_Ido: that's why I'm puzzled. why do I get the M1 _inbetween_ m1 and m2?
<Minataku> Different sorting model
<Minataku> POSIX C sorts by ASCII code value
<Minataku> Which is why you get "m1 m2 M1"
<Minataku> The sorting in POSIX C locale is case sensitive
<roadfish> this is a case insentive search which should only happen if I use "--ignore-case"
<Minataku> Your system may not be using POSIX C sort order
<roadfish> (I mean case sensitive)
<roadfish> ok, so maybe my locale is messed up
<Minataku> In which case, the default behavior may be dictated by the selected locale
<Minataku> Either the global locale or a sort order override
<Daisuke_Ido> thank you Minataku, i was treading on thin "i dunno what i'm talking about" ice
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: lol
<roadfish> how do I figure out my locale?
<Minataku> Yeah, it's more than likely his selected locale or an override, it's probably gonna be in the environment variables
<roadfish> echo $LOCALE ??? shows nothing
<Minataku> Or not
<roadfish> nor does this:  set | grep -i locale
<Minataku> Yeah, I don't have it here either
<roadfish> Minataku: what order do you get? m1 m2 M1?
<roadfish> is there a comamnd to list my environment variables?
<Minataku> Lemme set up a quick test
<Minataku> I'll use ls and some empty files
<Minataku> I get case sensitive reverse
<Minataku> M1 M2 m1 m2
<roadfish> does "set" dump all the environment variables? the only thing that seems close is "LANG=en_US.UTF-8"
<Minataku> Yeah, I lack that too, I remember setting the locale when I installed
<Minataku> I picked either C or en_US
<roadfish> ok, the sort man page says that I should set "LC_ALL=C"
<roadfish> nope, this still messes up:
<roadfish>   LC_ALL=C;python -c "print 'm1\nm2\nM1'" | sort
<roadfish> ok, I need to do this: LC_ALL=C ; export LC_ALL
<roadfish> good, now I've got things working ... yay!
<pisq> can one run a vaccum to clean the inside PC box, and what about static electricity?
<nate_> i use a vaccume to clean my laptop
<pisq> ok. with it off?
<luca> hi everyone
<nate_> its usual on, i just run it over the keyboard, and vents
<luca> uhm anybody tried to install strigi svn recently?
<nate_> but best bet would be
<nate_> get a can of compressed air
<pisq> ok, thank you.
<nate_> take the best outside
<nate_> and blast the dusty areas
<nate_> that way works better
<pisq> ok, thank you.
<HumpBack> Hello all
<nate_> hello
<HumpBack> Where is the proper place to ask questions about: http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.90.1/
<pisq> you've been a great help.
<nate_> anyone know how i can remove the boxs that pop up when you mouse over tabs in the taskbar
<kalorin`> uh
<kalorin`> ok so from X, how can I tell what version of kubuntu I'm running?
<kalorin`> I did an upgrade over night and it crashed part way through, I was on 6.10 now I _THINK_ I'm at 7.04
<kalorin`> anyone?
<adaptr> kalorin` if it crashed halfway through, chances are you're running half of either
<genii> pisq I recommend vacuuming over compressed air due to compressed air makes a big could of dust plus can force little pieces of crap into surfacemount leads where its hard to pry out.
<kalorin`> adaptr: cool
<kalorin`> I'm running 7.10!
<kalorin`> or 6.04?
<kalorin`> 6.14!
<adaptr> just restart the upgrade
<kalorin`> so drop to a command line and do an apt-get dist upgrade?
<adaptr> sudo update-manager -c
<adaptr> or that, yeah
<kalorin`> yeah cause I have the ati drivers installed from ati
<kalorin`> thinking that's safer and likely why it crashed
<kalorin`> well this shouldn't take long it was to the point where it was going to remove packages it didn't need anyway
<kalorin`> genil: compressed air is SO much more fun though: )
<genii> kalorin It's also wrecked some mb on me
<kalorin`> yeah
<Dhraakellian> when I try to run glxgears, it gives me the following error:
<Dhraakellian> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Dhraakellian> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<kalorin`> ok so apt-get dist-upgrade shows 0 packages upgraded and 0 to remove
<Dhraakellian> glx is listed in my xorg.conf
<nate_> wheni run glx i get
<nate_> 18408 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3681.582 FPS
* Dhraakellian mutters
<kalorin`> ah ha
<kalorin`> ati drivers were knocked out
<Dhraakellian> how might I fix this?
<kalorin`> time to set that all up again
<kalorin`> otehrwise I think it crashed after it'd finished up with most stuff
<Dhraakellian> so that I can get glxgears (and, more importantly, nexiuz) running?
<nate_> so who is the sound master here, cause its pissing me off and i dont wanna go back to M$
<nate_> what is nexiuz
<Dhraakellian> nvidia geforce2 set to use proprietary nvidia drivers
<Dhraakellian> nate_: f/oss FPS game
<Dhraakellian> descended from quake
<TheDebugger> nate_: What's happening?
<Dhraakellian> http://nexuiz.com/
<nate_> well i have no sound at all, and ive spent around 10hrs googling look for a solution from acpi off and custom DSTS
<TheDebugger> nate_: What is your sound card?
<Dhraakellian> hrm...
<nate_> the horrible, intel hda
<TheDebugger> OMG :(
<nate_> do i have anyother options of getting sound at all, like a usb sound card, or pmcia soundcard? cause everything else is work %100, just thing :( but i read some people DID get it working, but they never say how, so i asume they are full of it
<imagine> nate_: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<crimsun> nate_: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<imagine> nate_: basically try this commandline: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*) ; sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto
<Dhraakellian> and ever since I tried backing up my xorg.conf and using the xorg.conf from my previous gentoo installation, the Display config GUI isn't working
<imagine> if you can get sound working, that howto is for you
<Dhraakellian> huh...
<Dhraakellian> okay, nm that last bit...
<crimsun> imagine: doesn't make any sense to suggest that procedure until we've read his alsa-info.sh output.
<acemo> For packages that use the X Window System, `configure' can usually find the X include and library files automatically, but if it doesn't, you can use the `configure' options `--x-includes=DIR' and `--x-libraries=DIR' to specify their locations. where in kubuntu would this folder be?
<imagine> crimsun: well he is running hda_intel.. and so did I on a satellite A100 and it solved it.. so why doesn't it make sense?
<nate_> do all that in one go?
<Dhraakellian> Graphics card: NVIDIA GeForce2 DDR (generic)
<crimsun> nate_: just go to the web site I gave you.
<imagine> ........
<Dhraakellian> Driver: nvidia
<imagine> nate_: yes
<crimsun> imagine: because there are lots of different codecs driving HDA.
<crimsun> imagine: I'd know.  I'm the ALSA maintainer.
<imagine> crimsun: I don't doubt you don't have the skills
<imagine> I'm just saying a simple commandline to check it out.. is quicker than reading a whole website.. but you do it the way you want..
<nate_> ok ill do the command line hang on
<crimsun> imagine: we write the drivers.  It makes sense to do it "our" way.
<imagine> crimsun: read above
<crimsun> imagine: do you want the short or the long version of why model=auto is insufficient?
<nate_> sage:
<nate_>   kill pid ...              Send SIGTERM to every process listed.
<nate_>   kill signal pid ...       Send a signal to every process listed.
<nate_>   kill -s signal pid ...    Send a signal to every process listed.
<nate_>   kill -l                   List all signal names.
<nate_>   kill -L                   List all signal names in a nice table.
<nate_>   kill -l signal            Convert between signal numbers and names.
<nate_> nate@natious:~$
<Dhraakellian> calc paste
<Dhraakellian> ~paste
<Dhraakellian> or whatever the bot command is in here
<crimsun> nate_: please use http://pastebin.ca instead of spamming this channel.
<imagine> crimsun: like I said earlier... you do it the way you want.. I doon't have the skills to talk about it.. so you are all go
<nate_> sorry, but thats all that came up
<acemo> in wich folder are the x library files on kubuntu?
<imagine>  /etc/Xorg?
<crimsun> acemo: they're not installed by default.  Install libx11-dev for that.
<acemo> crimsun: thanks
* imagine is out
<nate_> and this is the script you wanted http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/output.txt
<crimsun> nate_: no, I want you to download, save, and execute alsa-info.sh.
<crimsun> nate_: then tell me the URL that it gives you.
<Dhraakellian> Section "Module"
<Dhraakellian>   load "glx"
<Dhraakellian> EndSection
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<nate_> oh ok hang on
<acemo> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<acemo> after installing libx11-dev that is
<crimsun> acemo: check config.log for what configure is barfing on
<nate_> ok i saved the script to my desktop but i dont know how to run it
<crimsun> nate_: open a Konsole, then:  bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<nate_> http://pastebin.ca/492040
<acemo> X_EXTRA_LIBS='' X_INCLUDES='' X_LDFLAGS='' X_PRE_LIBS='' X_RPATH=''
<acemo> ok, that explains it cant find em.. where should i be able to find them?
<froggie> hi i am on kubuntu and i am trying to install my printer, hp deskjet 3320, all goes very fine, but just before it is actually going to install the driver it is telling me: you font have permission. how can i log in as root in this graphical environment to perform this task? cause i wouldn't know how to do this in a terminal :)
<froggie> font = don't
<acemo> froggie use kdesu
<crimsun> nate_: you need model=laptop-eapd
<froggie> hm, looking where i will find kdesu, i think i know, ty
<nate_> what is that
<Dhraakellian> how would I fix the 'Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".' problem when running glxgears?
<acemo> froggie: open konsole, type kdesu *youre program name*
<crimsun> nate_: rerun the command that imagine gave you, but instead of typing model=auto, use model=laptop-eapd
<nate_> so in konsole just type sudo model=laptop-eapd
<nate_> or the hole big thing
<crimsun> nate_: the whole big thing, but replace the model appropriately
<Dhraakellian> acemo: if he's opening konsole anyway, why not just use sudo?
* Dhraakellian shrugs
<froggie> trying
<nate_> so this sudo kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*) ; sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=laptop-eapd
<acemo> Dhraakelian: idk.. never used kdesu anyways
<Dhraakellian> hehheh
<crimsun> nate_: correct.
<nate_> ok here it goes
<baudthief> anything like "flashget" for linux? Ie: anything that support resuming and downloading in multiple "chunks" simultaneously
<nate_> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<nate_> nate@natious:~$
<nate_> :(
<Dhraakellian> baudthief: try kget, perhaps?  wget can be nice if you're using the commandline
* Dhraakellian doesn't use either very much
<crimsun> laptop-eapd|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base-fix
<crimsun> err
* Dhraakellian finds himself thinking of bittorrent clients for some reason
<crimsun> nate_: echo options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-eapd|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base-fix
<nate_> nate@natious:~$  echo options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-eapd|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base-fix
<nate_> options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-eapd
<nate_> nate@natious:~$
<crimsun> nate_: good, now reboot.
<nate_> ok ill brb
<froggie> what is the program name for the 'add printer wizard' ? (for kdesu *program name*)
<froggie> or system settings, i dont know
<Dhraakellian> froggie: isn't there an "Administrator Mode" button for that kcontrol module?
<froggie> i'll check
<froggie> could be but if so i miised it :) thnx for tip
<acemo>  ./configure --x-includes=DIR --x-libraries=DIR  wich two directories should this be?
<nate_> ok im back, now what
<froggie> Yep, admin mode is available in System settings -> add printer
<crimsun> nate_: now, aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<froggie> cool
<wolferine> does subversion have a server and client portion?
<nate_> nate@natious:~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<nate_> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/KDE_Startup.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 22050 Hz, Mono
<nate_> i didnt hear anything tho
<Dhraakellian> now... how to get glx stuff working...
<imagine> nate_: alsamixer has maybe set the volume to 0
<nate_> master is on 100 PCM is on 100 IEC958 is on 00 and i cant change that one
<imagine> crimsun knows, I don't
<nate_> any ideas?
<crimsun> nate_: pastebin amixer
<nate_> great paste bin is borked
<nate_> ill pm it too you
<crimsun> nate_: no, use another pastebin
<crimsun> there are literally hundreds of pastebins.  Just choose one.
<imagine> pastebin.ca works fine
<acemo>  ./configure --x-includes=DIR --x-libraries=DIR wich 2 folders should this be? i already installed libx11-dev but still ./configure gives me this error: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Daisuke_Ido> acemo: xorg-dev
<khirr> how can i install beryl in my kubuntu feisty?
<Skrot-> !beryl
<nate_> http://pastebin.ca/492084
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<acemo> Daisuke_Ido: thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<nate_> http://pastebin.ca/492084
<crimsun> nate_: you need to mute 'IEC958' and 'Line-In'
<nate_> how do do that, with alsamixer?
<crimsun> you can use any mixer app
<BluesKaj> damm grub doesn't recognize the partition type...anyway of changing it to get grub to work (error17) ?
<nate_> i dont know what i have, its a bare os, so i havnt downloaded anything yet
<nate_> kmix?
<nate_> i dont know how to mute them
<BluesKaj> nate type alsamixer in the terminal and unmute the IEC958P
<crimsun> you mean mute.
<crimsun> it's currently unmuted.
<carutsu> mute what?
<crimsun> carutsu: not talking to you.
<BluesKaj> no type M to unmute so you have 00 in the block
<BluesKaj> M togles mute/unmute
<carutsu> crimsun: =_= i knew, i just were asking in case you were telling something about muting konqueror, i hate sounds in webbrowsers
<crimsun> BluesKaj: I don't think you're following.  It's currently unmuted.  He does not want to unmute an already-unmuted mixer control.  :-)
<nate_> in aslamixer IEC958 is off
<crimsun> nate_: good.
<crimsun> nate_: now change Line-In
<nate_> its on L R with capture underneate and all in red
<nate_> it wont let me do anything to it
<crimsun> nate_: if this doesn't work, we'll have you pull alsa-{kernel,driver} hg
<nate_> what do i press to turn line in off
<crimsun> that's in the capture perspective  (F4)
<crimsun> you can also use amixer set 'Line-In' nocap
<carutsu> well now that you seem to know about alsa... (i haven't been able to solve this) when i log in my sound is only on the right speaker and the left is totally muted i can fixe it with alsamixer, however i have to do it every time i log in, does anyone know a solution?
<crimsun> carutsu: filed a bug in kmix?  (It's not an ALSA bug.)
<carutsu> crimsun: a kmix bug? mmm, I'll try to file a bug then, however how can you be sure is not alsa? (just to add to the bug report)
<nate_> im gonna have to come back to this i have to go out, dammit
<nate_> this is pissing me off so bad lol
<nate_> thanks for trying to help tho
<crimsun> carutsu: because if it works after you use alsamixer, it's not an alsa bug.  alsa bugs don't have to do with state.
<hellcattrav> hi all
<carutsu> crimsun: ok
<carutsu> crimsun: thank you
<hellcattrav> any of you good with math, my discrete class is doing a chapter on hamiltion circuits, and I was wondering if there were programs out there
<carutsu> hellcattrav: although i'm not sure about hamiltion circuits, have you tried klogic?
<carutsu> !info kalogic
<ubotu> Package kalogic does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<carutsu> !info klogic
<carutsu> !info klogic
<ubotu> klogic: digital circuit editor and simulator for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.63-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 1392 kB
<hellcattrav> carutsu: what is it?
<carutsu> !info klogic|hellcattrav
<ubotu> hellcattrav: klogic: digital circuit editor and simulator for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.63-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 1392 kB
<hellcattrav> thanks
<jordo23> I don't get it....when AZureus starts, it begins fine, gets to the main window, and the disappears....it is also not in the system tray....any ideas???
<crimsun> use the azureus in feisty-proposed
<crimsun> or edgy-proposed or whatever.
<jordo23> crimsun: I am not sure I understand...
<jordo23> crimsun: It opened fine about an hour ago, and sat in the system tray....now it's like it opens fine, I can see the transfer window for a second, and then gone...
<jordo23> Restarted X, and nothing......Azureus starts, the window will flash for a second or two, then disappear...
<jordo23> It also flashes in the system tray for a second or two as well...
<jordo23> No crash report or anything..
<LaDyRaZaGaL> Hi :D
<Skrot-> jordo23: Try starting it from the console and see what it says
<LaDyRaZaGaL> how i install xchat-2.0.10.tar.bz2 ???'
<Skrot-> LaDyRaZaGaL: Why don't you just grab it from apt+
<Skrot-> "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<LaDyRaZaGaL> thanks :-***
<Skrot-> no problem
<jordo23> Does this make any sense, says it's a java error....  http://www.pastebin.ca/492123
<Skrot-> jordo23: Not enough info I think. May I ask if you've tried KTorrent? It's native to KDE and has a lot of similar functions to azureus
<jordo23> It was working five minutes ago...
<Skrot-> Thats java for you :)
<jordo23> Skrot-: I would prefer to use Ktorrent, but it crashes every 30 min for some reason....
<Skrot-> uhm, could you do ktorrent --version to check which version you've got?
<jordo23> Skrot-: 2.1
<jordo23> Skrot-: It runs fine for about 30 minutes then always crashes....
<Skrot-> If you want, I can hook you up with a apt-source that has more recent builds of it. It's not official, but its pretty stable. I even use it on my server
<ps_> is there another location for kde to use for autostarting programs except .kde/Autostart and the session thing?
<jordo23> Skrot-: Would rather use standard stable stuff....
<Skrot-> okay
<cpk1> jordo23: they just recently updated it in the repos and it doesnt crash now
<jordo23> Skrot-: How can I test if Java is working properly for Azureus?
<ps_> i just cant find why kmail and synaptic is started everytime i log in :(
<Skrot-> jordo23: I'm not quite sure, sorry :(
<jordo23> cpk1: I didn't get an update notice...do I have to manually update the package?
<cpk1> jordo23: you have ktorrent 2.1.4?
<jordo23> cpk1: says 2.1
<Skrot-> ps_: KDE remembers which programs you had running when you logged out, and starts them on next login. Maybe thats the reason?
<jordo23> cpk1: How do I update it?
<Skrot-> cpk1: 2.1-0ubuntu2 is latest in feisty?
<ps_> Skrot-: nope, i checked that already. .kde/shared/config/session is empty and in kcontrol under session it says "start with empty session". the programs do not run when logging out as well .... but when login again, they start
<Skrot-> ps_: okay
<cpk1> I'm on edgy so I would imagine feisty has at least what i do
<cpk1> jordo23: if you want to use azureus it shouldnt be too hard to troubleshoot... try starting azureus from konsole
<jordo23> cpk1: http://www.pastebin.ca/492123
<ircusr> hi all
<jordo23> That's what happens....worked fine ten minutes ago...
<cpk1> hmm well thats not what I was expecting
<jordo23> cpk1: I have no idea.....worked five minutes ago.....I DON'T UNDERSTAND...
<jordo23> I am also waiting for Ktorrent to crash again :)
<cpk1> jordo23: did azureus close unexpectedly before this happened? or you lose your network connection for a second?
<jordo23> cpk1: No....was running flawlessly....I don't get it...
* Dhraakellian is using the ktorrent 2.1.4 debs linked from the ktorrent.org forums
<Skrot-> <- 2.2dev
<Skrot-> Works great :)
<Dhraakellian> cool
<Dhraakellian> still not going to risk it until it at least hits beta
<Dhraakellian> some trackers don't like development clients
<Dhraakellian> !;)
<Skrot-> I know :>
<Skrot-> Some trackers don't like ktorrent alltogether :(
<jordo23> Azureus was outperforming Ktorrent when it was working...
<cpk1> jordo23: well, you could try deleting .azureus this will wipe all your az config stuff but might let you start it
<Dhraakellian> and some have had their admins in contact with ktorrent devs and thus have ktorrent unbanned for 2.1.x and higher
<Skrot-> jordo23: I download and upload in 11MB/s with KTorrent..
<Skrot-> From 100mbit
<Dhraakellian> cpk1, jordo23: move/rename instead of deleting
<cpk1> jordo23: also you could try replacing your azureus2.jar with one from az's sourceforge page
<Skrot-> Probably mv ~/.azureus ~/.azureus-bak
<jordo23> Dhraakellian cpk1:  Renaming .azureus let's the program start again from the config wizard and runs fine now....wierd...
<cpk1> jordo23: so there's a temporary workaround =P
<iam4u9de> hello
<cpk1> a newer jar might also fix the problem
<don> hi
<jordo23> cpk1: Not familar with that....what about a jar? lol
<ps_> can you imagine any reason why kmail is starting when i do call kopete? everytime i execute "kopete", kmail comes up as well x_X
<Dhraakellian> jordo23: java archive.  it's how a lot of java programs are packaged
<Dhraakellian> oslt
<cpk1> jordo23: move your current /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar somewhere and replace it with either the latest stable or latest cvs jar from the azureus sourceforge page
<cpk1> it *might* fix the problem
<jordo23> cpk1: will do.....
<Dhraakellian> although, if the settings stuff works, then you could just go with it as-is now
* Dhraakellian doesn't know what the original problem is
<cpk1> yeah, but if it happens again ya know
<jordo23> cpk1:  Azureus.2.5.4.jar???
<cpk1> I dunno what their newest is =)
<jordo23> cpk1:  Azureus2.5.0.4.jar is the current file i believe, do I have to rename it or just move it to that dir?
<jordo23> Anyone know if I have to rename the file to Azureus2.jar or just move it and delete the other one?
<nosrednaekim> is there any way to easily install fonts through ADEPT? I mean other than mstcorefonts
<nosrednaekim> is there a font repo?
<nosrednaekim> Suse had all kinds of cool fonts....
<kilrae_> you can install fonts with the kde control center, but i'm not aware of any packages
<carutsu> for the record installing openoffice dictionaries in other language than english, just is like "sudo apt-get openoffice.org-spellcheck-XX" it took me a week to figure out, since the dictionary wizard crashes
<carutsu> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<carutsu> !font|nosrednaekim
<ubotu> nosrednaekim: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nosrednaekim> thank you!
<michael__> is there anyway to completely kill an app
<michael__> it froze and i killed the pid but its still ther
<nosrednaekim> "kill -9 <PID>"
<nosrednaekim> they need to make a Repo for fonts.... maybe i'll do it. Good little project.
<michael__> no the pid is gone
<michael__> the window is still there
<michael__> it wont go away
<nosrednaekim> hmmm...
<michael__> but ican still minimze it etc
<Dragnslcr> Is there any way to log what command is run when you change a setting in the System Settings?
<nosrednaekim> IDK... but what setting are you trying to change?
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: not really sure, but you can probably run "strace systemsettings" in Konsole.
<carutsu> Jack3: try closing it (yep the X button) several times, it'll ask weather to kill it or not, or you might have killed the background process and it has a "monitor"
<Jack3> ah ok
<nosrednaekim> Jack3: hey... so did you figure out your lack of disc space problem?
<Jack3> oh, i had to reinstall :\
<nosrednaekim> Jack3: oh...not good.
<Jack3> yeh, o well
<Jack3> frick, that isnt working
<Jack3> gah fuck you ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<soulrider> how can i use the hosts.deny file to block outgoing connections ?
<Dragnslcr> Jucato- know offhand if there's a good way to filter out noise like mouse movements?
<Jucato> ah no. sorry
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: what setting are you trying to change?
<Dragnslcr> I just want to know how to set the monitor's power off time from a shell
<Dragnslcr> (Q3-based games screw it up, so I want to setup a cron job as a workaround)
<NetersLandreau> soulrider: if the host is in the hosts.deny file, that host will be denied from any future connections.. is it a persistent connection?
<carutsu> !info powertop
<ubotu> Package powertop does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: ahh... yeah.. wondering that myself
<carutsu> no powertop?! u_u
<nosrednaekim> carutsu: its easy to compile yourself
<carutsu> nosrednaekim: I will :D
<nosrednaekim> but it won't work with fiesty
<nosrednaekim> unless you compiled your own kernel
<soulrider> NetersLandreau: i just want to block certan websites from my computer
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- heh, have you had the same problem? I remember the same thing in Windows a few years ago
<soulrider> outcomming connections actually
<soulrider> NetersLandreau: what syntax do i have to use ?
<carutsu> nosrednaekim: you should've said that before, why?
<carutsu> nosrednaekim: xD T_T,
<nosrednaekim> because you need a tickless kernel, and the 2.6.20 inclueded with 7.04 doesn't have that functionality
<NetersLandreau> exact syntax soulrider, fuckinggooleit.com ;)
<intelikey> soulrider if you have quicktables  quickblock *.*.*.*
<carutsu> nosrednaekim: mmm, right, was added on 2.6.21
<carutsu> !
<NetersLandreau> er fuckinggoogleit.com rather ;)
<soulrider> intelikey: i dont think i have it, theres just a website i want my computer to be able to contact sometimes, and sometimes not
<soulrider> NetersLandreau: you know thats rather rude ?
<Jucato> !language | NetersLandreau
<ubotu> NetersLandreau: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<carutsu> !language|NetersLandreau
<NetersLandreau> j/k.. i would google the answer tho :)
<soulrider> i did, but for some reason i get useless links to websites in spanish
<pisq> not cool
<ddamron> anyone know where the linuxmce support irc channel is?
<NetersLandreau> i saw that site this morning from here and got a laff.. apologize for any hard feelings
<carutsu> soulrider: what did you look for? I might be able to traslate if nothing is avalible in english
<soulrider> carutsu: i can read spanish :P
<carutsu> soulrider: oh, ok
<soulrider> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> np
<carutsu> but a tickless kernell is only for stand by?
<nosrednaekim> carutsu: so its for evrything
<nosrednaekim> *no
<NetersLandreau> soulrider: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man5/hosts.deny.5.html
<carutsu> nosrednaekim: mmm, so this will improve battery life a lot?
<nosrednaekim> carutsu: it supposedly will.. I think there was a Phoronix article on it a bit back.
<soulrider> intelikey: i need to install iptables :P
<carutsu> nosrednaekim: oh, ok, im reading a bit about it, however is like scaling the hz
<nosrednaekim> no... its not freq. scaling.
<NetersLandreau> soulrider: what os?
<carutsu> i know, is not per se, but gives the same result, doesnt it?
<nosrednaekim> it has to do with the kernel method of keeping track of time
<nosrednaekim> no... it decreases CPU use.
<nosrednaekim> allowing the CPU to go into higher sleep states
<soulrider> NetersLandreau: im running Archlinux
<soulrider> i have a terrible headache guys, im going to bed
<soulrider> ill be back tomorrow, thanks for the help
<carutsu> nosrednaekim: er, then would you explain me this: http://kerneltrap.org/node/6750 search for "nonintrusive"
<soulrider> intelikey: guess what, my toehr hard drive died... thats 2 in a month :P
<NetersLandreau> soulrider: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=247797
<soulrider> im going, see ya!
<intelikey> soulrider oooh yuch,     Q what fs were they using ?
<DaSkreech> See ya
<Dhraakellian> when I try to run glxgears, it says, 'Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".'
<Dhraakellian> how do I fix this?
<nosrednaekim> that is that the CPU "ticks" or wakes up the cpu 1000 times (hz) a second
<nosrednaekim> nothing to do with processor frequncy scaling.
<intelikey> if you say ext3 on both i'll have to say "i told ya so!"
<nosrednaekim> Dhraakellian: you do not have 3d accel
<Dhraakellian> nosrednaekim: I could have guessed this
<nosrednaekim> Dhraakellian: what type of graphics card do you have?
<Dhraakellian> nvidia geforce2
<Dhraakellian> nvidia drivers
<Dhraakellian> legacy
<nosrednaekim> Dhraakellian: did you install the nvidia drivers?
<Dhraakellian> yes
<nosrednaekim> how?
<nosrednaekim> through adept?
<carutsu>  see you all
<Dhraakellian> nosrednaekim: adept_manager, yes
<Jucato> Dhraakellian: did you run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" after installing it?
* Dhraakellian runs it
* Dhraakellian does the md5 thing it suggests
<Jucato> then check your xorg.conf if it switched to nvidia from nv
<Dhraakellian> (I had switched from nv to nvidia with the GUI kcontrol module)
<Dhraakellian> Peripherals > Monitor & Display
<Dhraakellian> in administrator mode
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> then restarted X already?
<Dhraakellian> quite a number of times
* Dhraakellian even tried backing up his kubuntu-made config and using the xorg.conf from his old gentoo installation
<Dhraakellian> and then restoring the kubuntu one when that didn't work like I wanted
<BloodyTux> ello
<nosrednaekim> 'lo
<intelikey> how many nvidia cards are "NOT" supported ?
<__mikem> intelikey, none
<BloodyTux> ughhh i'm sitting here waiting for it to be nine so i can mess around with the free wap i just got on my phone :P
* Dhraakellian restarts X to see if the nvidia-glx-config enable thing worked
<intelikey> __mikem wrong answer
<BloodyTux> yea
<donie> hehe
<BloodyTux> most nvidia are supported
<__mikem> Most nvidia cards are not only supported but run beautifully
<intelikey> __mikem mine's not.   just wondering how many weren't
<nosrednaekim> BloodyTux: its already nine... what's your problem?
<nosrednaekim> lol
<BloodyTux> 8:59
<nosrednaekim> 9:59 I must insist
<BloodyTux> i just set up a proxy and have free wap on my phone and parents
<BloodyTux> yes, i in central timezone not whatever
<_6StringKng_> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> gaga...I know
<BloodyTux> 9:00!!!!
<nosrednaekim> 10:00!
<BloodyTux> it works!!!!
<BloodyTux> BOOYA!
<BloodyTux> what can i do on wap???
<nosrednaekim> what is wap?
<BloodyTux> internet for phones
<nosrednaekim> ah.
<nosrednaekim> does it have something to do with Linux?
<intelikey> sorry.  power reset.
<BloodyTux> no... but i'm on linux.com on it :)
<BloodyTux> that so counts
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: why would you EVER need to reboot Linux?
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<BloodyTux> lol
<nosrednaekim> BloodyTux: yep!
<intelikey> nosrednaekim i give up,  why ?
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: well.. why did you?
<BloodyTux> hmmm ok so i went to linux.com now what???
<nosrednaekim> BloodyTux: tuxmachines.com
<intelikey> nosrednaekim what part of  "power reset" do you not understand ?
<kpshubert> Howdy all. I have what may seem like a silly question.
<nosrednaekim> oh you mean..a power surge/failure?
<BloodyTux> nothing is silly here
<intelikey> yes
* nosrednaekim feels like an idiot
<BloodyTux> except pie on a computer in the middle of texas while its running windows
<BloodyTux> thats silly
<nosrednaekim> which is really just stupid
<BloodyTux> everyone knows only linux can be in the middle of texas with pie on it
<BloodyTux> duh
<kpshubert> Well, I hate to say it, but a this very moment I am here in Arkansas running not just Windoze but Windoze ME.
<BloodyTux> AHHHHH
<BloodyTux> #windows
<BloodyTux> GO AWAY :(
<BloodyTux> sorry....
<kpshubert> It really sucketh!
<__mikem> PCs are like air conditioners, if you open windows, they don't work.
<nosrednaekim> haha..
<BloodyTux> i don't like doze, but i am forced to use it cause linux dun work!!! MY PC SUXORZ
<ardchoille> haha
<nosrednaekim> kpshubert: so whats your problem?
<ardchoille> I use Linux. If I can't use Linux, I find another computer.. Windows is not an option.
<kpshubert> ...but the reason I'm running it is that my Linux (I was running Debian but am now trying to set up Kubuntu) is having network card issues.
<intelikey> did i drop in at bash M$ hour?   or are you guys just off topic ?
<BloodyTux> yep
* ardchoille shutsup
<__mikem> lol
<BloodyTux> and yep
<scott__> I am using ubuntu 7.04 how do I download KDE Desktop?
<ardchoille> intelikey: Sorry, was ot for a bit.
<__mikem> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Dhraakellian> Jucato: nope
<BloodyTux> apt install kubuntu-desktop
<BloodyTux> or sumtin like that
<ardchoille> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nosrednaekim> kpshubert: ok.. what exctly is wrong?
<kpshubert> The problem appears to be that the nic I am using is trying to use the same (I think i/o) address as some other component--or that is what I guess since the address seems to be being reserved prior to the nic being able to grab it.
<scott__> thanks for the help
<kpshubert> This only seems to have started happening with newer kernels.
<kpshubert> I think it may be that some component is now being detected that was not in prior kernel versions.
<nosrednaekim> kpshubert: yeah.. I heard that problem b4.
<kpshubert> brb
<intelikey> kpshubert you can install an older kernel if you need too,   might help trubble shoot the thing at least.
<ardchoille> kpshubert: When you installed kubuntu, did you use "localhost" in the "desktop" entry during install?
<ardchoille> I ask because I had problems when I did that.
<_6StringKng_> how do I mount a windows partition, last time I used kubuntu it mounted them automatically
<kpshubert> I am back
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<BluesKaj> so how is ktorrent behaving in feisty these days...still crashprone ?
<kpshubert> ardchoille: I'm not sure I understand what you're asking. I did do a desktop install using Fiesty.
<kpshubert> intelikey: How would I install another kernel? Is there one available without having to get on the 'net?
<ardchoille> kpshubert: that's ok, looking back at your issue it's not what I thought.
<intelikey> kpshubert you'd need to dl one of the kernels in the repos  and use  dpkg -i on it
<Dhraakellian> BluesKaj: I don't think I was having any problems with 2.1, but I still went ahead and got the 2.1.4 debs from the ktorrent.org forums
<kpshubert> intelikey: repos?
<Dhraakellian> hrm...
<Dhraakellian> pageup doesn't work in bash
* Dhraakellian wonders why this is
<intelikey> kpshubert yes the 2.6 kernels are listed as  linux-image* and the 2.4's as  kernel*
<intelikey> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<BluesKaj> Dhraakellian: and how is the newer version working..ok ?
<intelikey> kpshubert http://packages.ubuntu.com
<kpshubert> intelikey: I gotcha... repository?
<Dhraakellian> BluesKaj: haven't had a problem with it yet
<intelikey> yes
<BluesKaj> ok good, did you uninstall the old version first ?
<Dhraakellian> don't think so
<kpshubert> intelikey: Okay... next question, is there a package (like nicutils-pci) that I might be able to use to troubleshoot the issue?
<BluesKaj> IC
<jontec> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Dhraakellian> I just used the package management entry in the konqueror context menu
<intelikey> !find nicutils
<ubotu> Package/file nicutils does not exist in feisty
<kpshubert> :-(
<Dhraakellian> netsplit!
* tin misses irssi. it handles splits so nicely
<kpshubert> intelikey: will the 'bot respond to anyone?
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> Guess that's one advantage of chatzilla
<DaSkreech> no netsplit
<jordo23> My Ktorrent keeps crashing about every half an hour and it just happened again.....anyone know about any issues with Ktorrent in Feisty?
<intelikey> kpshubert yes it will.  and you can /msg ubotu your Q.    doesn't seem to be any nicutils.    but pciutils   and lshw      along with the dmesg output should help to at least see what is going on.
<jordo23> I still have the backtrace open if helpful...
<raymond> i cant get dvd playback in kaffeine?
<Dhraakellian> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ardchoille> !libdvdcss
<nzk> Why is Ubuntu so ungodly slow for me. I have an EIGHT load average just running firefox, terminal, xchat, and nautilus
<raymond> i have libdvdcss
<nzk> on a 2 years old high-end-at-the-time computer
<raymond>  i get a demux error for xine
<kpshubert> intelikey: From what I could see--as I said--the problem is that the tuilp driver was unable to get an address that it thought it needed for IO on the card I'm using.
<DaSkreech> nzk: firefox there is your problem
<ardchoille> gnome ;)
<intelikey> kpshubert let me look around a minute i'll get back to you on that.
<nzk> How is firefox the problem?
<bUzz-iN> video drivers for , Nvidia 8800
<nzk> I have 4 tabs open
<ardchoille> nzk: I always had laggyness with gnome, that went away when I switched to kubuntu
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: shhhh don't disenfranchise too quickly
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: lol
<nzk> ardchoille, how do you know I use gnome
<nzk> and isnt kde ugly/slow from what i hear
<ardchoille> nzk: nautilus
<DaSkreech> nzk: Sure it is
<DaSkreech> try it and prove it for yourself
<Dhraakellian> nzk: ugliness is in the eye of the beholder
<kpshubert> Thank you intelikey
<Dhraakellian> nzk: and be aware that you're saying this in #kubuntu
<Dhraakellian> !;)
<ardchoille> nzk: gnome is nice, but when I switched my 11 boxes to kubuntu, I noticed a large drop in system lag
<nzk> Ohhh
<nzk> I was running F@H all along
<nzk> now its fine, load average like 0.05
<Dhraakellian> so we're probably biased in here, on average
<Dhraakellian> hehheh
* Dhraakellian emerge -uavt world
<savetheWorld> its not a bias if its true... :-)
<Dhraakellian> oh, wait, wrong distro
<DaSkreech> nzk: just run it on the PS3 :)
<DaSkreech> not going to do much else with it anyway :)
<nzk> I put my PS3 in my mom's closet
<nzk> stupid parents gave me one for xmas
<ardchoille> lol
<intelikey> kpshubert ok from what i'm seeing you may want to check in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   it is possable the something in there need removed or added.
<DaSkreech> nzk: Send it to me :)
<nzk> I didn't want to hurt their feelings
<DaSkreech> I'll pay for shipping
<nzk> DaSkreech, its not worth the effort to move it
<DaSkreech> I'll pay you 10 bucks :)
<nzk> Like I put it in my moms closet when friends are over (well all hate ps3) so i dont look like a hypocrite
<DaSkreech> that's like a huge number of Cds to burn Ubuntu :)
<nzk> now i just dont feel like getting it back
<intelikey> kpshubert if you can tell from dmesg   and or /var/log/messages   what is hogging the resource you might be able to blacklist it.
<raymond> !kaffeine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffeine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raymond> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kpshubert> Thank you intelikey I will poke at that and if I am unable to make things work, I may be back :-P
<DaSkreech> nzk: Hmm well if it;s an embarresment then I'd be doing you a favour :)
<raymond> !libdvdcss
<intelikey> ok
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ardchoille> raymond: Trouble playing dvd's?
<nzk> DaSkreech, I don't want to make my parents feel bad
<intelikey> kpshubert also have a look at the kernel config        grep -ie 'tulip' /boot/*
<raymond> yeah
<kpshubert> Okay, all have a good evening, thanks again intelikey. I must leave if I am going to play with Kubuntu for now :-(
<DaSkreech> and making it dance wit the black dress and tux in the closet doesn't accomplish that?
<raymond> ardchoille: every time i try to get kaffeine to play a dvd i get an error saying xine couldnt find demux for dvd:///dev/scd0
<ardchoille> raymond: Here's how I got dvd playing in xine: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 xine libxine-extracodecs    then install libdvdcss2 (if you haven't already) and it works here.
<kpshubert> Will to intelikey. Thanks again!
<intelikey> np  and good luck
<ardchoille> raymond: /dev/scd0 ?  shouldn't that be /dev/sd0 ?
<raymond> shows up as scd0 in /dev
<ardchoille> ok
<intelikey> scd0 is scsi cdrom one
<raymond> hmm i'll try that after uninstalling them all
<ardchoille> intelikey: Ah, ok
<ardchoille> raymond: libdvdread3 seemed to be the key with my setup
<raymond> i got that now (i didnt before
<intelikey> is that the one that you have to run the script after you install it ?
<raymond> never had to before
<marccollin> hi
<ardchoille> intelikey: to get libdvdcss2, yes
<ardchoille> But he already has libdvdcss2, so..
<marccollin> during install, is there a way to bypass "configuring network interface" ? after 10 minutes... that seem blocked...
<intelikey> yeah  libdvdcss   not  libdvdread   sorry.
<draik> How do I change the screen resolution on my login screen?
<Dhraakellian> another drake?
<ardchoille> draik: I added 'vga=791' (without quotes) to the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst and that did it for me.
<Dhraakellian> phonetically, at least
<DaSkreech> So Shuttleworthian
<draik> ardchoille: What does 791 do? I want to keep my nVidia drivers the way they are and have a resolution of 1280x1024
<intelikey> ardchoille console login ?
<ardchoille> draik: That's exactly what it does
<ardchoille> intelikey: It chaanges the console loging res too
<draik> Ok
<ardchoille> draik: But I believe 791 is for 1024x768 res
<intelikey> i didn't know that kdm used framebuffering...
<draik> So.... 1280x1024 would be...?
<ardchoille> intelikey: yep
<ardchoille> draik: Not sure, but I bet google knows
<draik> What am I looking for?
<intelikey> draik 798   i think
<ardchoille> intelikey: What is that called anyway? vgares?
<khirr> i've installed compiz, and my computer stoped...some reason for that?
<ardchoille> frameres? What should he google?
<intelikey> kernel frame buffer rez
<ardchoille> That's it
<tin> draik: if you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you can change the default X screen dimensions
<DaSkreech> khirr: The console hired an assassin to take out all things that take focus away from black and white glory!!
<tin> find the Display subsection, rearrange the Modes line to put your preferred size first
<c00kie> hi all
<don> yo
<tin> you'll need sudo to save changes to the file
<intelikey> tin   yeah that's what i'm saying.   the kernel frame buffering "shouldn't" affect the "login" screen.     unless you have console login
<c00kie> i just got my ubuntu cd today, and i was wondering if i could uninstall kubuntu to make space for ubuntu
<intelikey> or possably if your x is using fb driver
<tin> intelikey: i've never played with kernel framebuffer, but that should effect the kubuntu progress bar thingy before X starts
<DaSkreech> Does anyone have problems with resizing Vista hard drives?
<ardchoille> intelikey: I could be wrong about it changing the login res, since I typically edit menu.lst and xorg all before ever starting x
<donutman25> hi my internet in kubuntu only works for about 30 seconds and then stops. Can someone help me please?
<tin> maybe X uses the framebuffer size...?
<intelikey> well.   i'll let yall sort that out.   i'm console without X anyway.
<tin> before i changed xorg.conf, KDM uses 1024x768, which may be the default fb size
<c00kie> would that be possible for me to do the above?
<ardchoille> donutman25: You got a screensaver on your NIC? Cool
* ardchoille hides
<tin> i can't recall what the first mode in xorg.conf was though...
<DaSkreech> donutman25: how are you connecting?
<donutman25> cable modem with router
<intelikey> tin   first mode is 640x480
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech:  Vista supposedly has partioning resizing capablities from within the OS
<c00kie> i'll brb
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: I know
<tin> then X may borrow the fb size if it's bigger than the config's first one
<DaSkreech> I just want to know if the CD can do it
<donutman25> DaSkreech: cable modem with wired router
<tin> c00kie: do you realize that you can install ubuntu WITH kubuntu...?
<intelikey> tin  oh wait.   first in the list you mean.    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"  <<< like that ?
<DaSkreech> can You ping 194.9.77.5 ?
<tin> is that the default list? and yes
<intelikey> yeah
<draik> tin: I don't want to edit the XORG.CONF file. I have things setup how I need them now for Beryl. Besides, it's just the screen resolution for my login.
<|Assassin`|> can someone help me a little to get started :)
<tin> draik: i know. your desktop size gets changed upon login, when KDE reads your prefs
<|Assassin`|> i was working with ubuntu a little and decided to switch over to kubuntu
<tin> but when KDM first starts, it only has the xorg.conf info to look at
<|Assassin`|> i like it better
<tin> if you make X's default match your preferred size....
* intelikey dips |Assassin`|'s dagger in arsnic and points at Jucato 
<tin> all you have to do is change the order of the possible modes
<_6StringKng_> when I go to play mp3 files in amarok, it ask me to install mp3 support but then locks up
<|Assassin`|> lol
<tin> X will use the first in the list unless told otherwise
<intelikey> :)
* Jucato is unvailable right now, sorry
<tin> and it's not told otherwise until AFTER you log in
<bernier> hi, I instaled KDE4 on feisty, but now, how   do I get it   toreplace  kde3 ..?
<DonMCN> Can somebody explain to me how to install the newest Java either by command prompt or by something else.
<ardchoille> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<donutman25> DaSkreech: no i cant
<intelikey> i was just trying to help him get started....
<DaSkreech> bernier: Wha?
<|Assassin`|> how can i update my video driver for my integrated radeon xpress 200 :) it used to run really good
<intelikey> |Assassin`| the ati driver howto on the wiki ?
<DaSkreech> donutman25: can you ping your gateway?
<intelikey> !ati | |Assassin`|
<ubotu> |Assassin`|: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<|Assassin`|> i had a tweaked driver for it but i wanna know how to through the terminal
<|Assassin`|> ok
<|Assassin`|> i'll try it
<|Assassin`|> :)
<donutman25> DaSkreech: no i cant
<DaSkreech> donutman25: Seriously?
<DaSkreech> can you ping your IP address ?
<donutman25> DaSkreech: cant do that either
<bernier> I installed KDE4 on feisty, but now, how do I get it to replace kde3 ..?
<jaevel> can someone help me fix my nvidia driver? i tried to install the nvidia-glx-new driver and it failed, i remove the driver and re-installed nvidia-glx and it will not work?
<intelikey> hey doode if it like tweeks your mellon  you can come back and ask again ya know.
<DaSkreech> bernier: why would you want to?
<DaSkreech> donutman25: So the problem is your box then
<DaSkreech> You have a ip address?
<bernier> DaSkreech to try it
<donutman25> DaSkreech: yes i do
<DonMCN> Can somebody explain to me how to install the newest Java by command prompt?
<DaSkreech> bernier: ... Hmm I would say the easiest way to try it is the KDE4 Live cd
<DaSkreech> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<DaSkreech> donutman25: can you ping localhost?
<Jucato> bernier: the instructions on how to properly use KDE 4 is in the kubuntu.org announcement page. you *do not* replace KDE 3
<intelikey> jaevel do you have a kernel module in use that is in the way of the "reinstalled" one ?    may require a restart for that.   unless you are comfi with for Q in `lsmod | cut -d' ' -f1` ;do modprobe -r $Q ;done          or the like....
<_6StringKng_> could someone help me with amarok, last few times I had Kubuntu installed it worked great, now when It asks to install mp3 support it locks up
<DaSkreech> nzk: You could at least run F@H and cre cancer :)
<bernier> DaSkreech I just don't know what to do after running the "export" commands
<WillLuongo> how can I see a list of where my physical harddrives are so I can mount them?
<DaSkreech> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<Jucato> WillLuongo: you can use the Disks and Filesystem module in System Settings -> Advanced tab
<DaSkreech> Jucato: ping. any docs on running a pure KDE4 in kubuntu?
<intelikey> WillLuongo sudo fdisk -l
<GWillakers> willLuongo: fdisk -l
<jaevel> intelikey, yeah, thats a little over my head... i have reboot a couple of times already
<_6StringKng_> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Jucato> DaSkreech: pure KDE 4? no. just how to launch KDE 4 apps or start a full KDE 4 session
<intelikey> jaevel hmmm   then it shouldn't be that.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Full KDE session how do you do that?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: check in kubuntu.org
<Jucato> announcement for KDE 4 alpha packages
<_6StringKng_> anyone?
<Jucato> _6StringKng_: just manuall install libxine-extracodecs and you'll be ok
<DaSkreech> bernier: there you go
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I already told him that a while ago
<DaSkreech> ah Missed that
<intelikey> jaevel don't have an old xorg.conf*  that perdates the upgrade do you ?
<kpshubert> Okay, I am back and with another question (still relating to the problem I am having with my nic).
<_6StringKng_> link to tutorial possibly, lol?
<jaevel> intelikey, i started with an error like it didnt like the kernel module and the driver module versions, said kernel 1.0.7184 and X module 1.0-9631
<Jucato> _6StringKng_: um.. just launch Add/Remove Programs or Adept Manager, search for "libxine-extracodecs" and install it
<jaevel> intelikey, not that i know of, i think my backup is the original file made during install
<_6StringKng_> k, thanks
<intelikey> jaevel ok then it is still the kernel module, i'm thinking  you'll have to rebuild the module.
<intelikey> kpshubert and ?
<kpshubert> Can anyone tell me if there is either: a) a way to get a comprehensive list of what i/o ports are used where or b) a way to find out what a specific i/o port address is being used for?
<jaevel> intelikey, cant i just remove it all and re-install it?
<_6StringKng_> k, well in mandriva I think there was an option to change the login screen like how you change thge splash screen, know how to do it in Kubuntu?
<WillLuongo> When I use 'mount device path' is it permanent?
<intelikey> jaevel yeah.   are you using a binarry package ?
<donutman25> DaSkreech: yes i  can ping my local host
<Jucato> _6StringKng_: you have to install the package "kdmtheme"
<_6StringKng_> k
<jaevel> intelikey, i believe so.. let me look at whats intalled....
<DaSkreech> donutman25: that's strange do you have the card enabled?
<donutman25> yes i  do
<kpshubert> WillLuongo: it should not persist... if you want thing automounted, you should add them to fstab.
<|Assassin`|> how do i get flashplayer to work?
<kpshubert> WillLuongo: and if you want it to "go away" you should be able to use umount.
<donutman25> DaSkreech: Yes i do
<DaSkreech> ...
<DaSkreech> hmm
<j__> anyone know how emerald themer work
<DaSkreech> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<c00kie> tin, is there any way to make ubuntu replace kubuntu?
<c00kie> since i don't have space to spare
<jaevel> intelikey, i have installed "nvidia-kernel-common" "linux-restricted-modules 2.6.20" and "nvidia-glx"
<tin> what do you mean, space to spare?
<donutman25> DaSkreech: i also have another problem
<c00kie> i've got 3gb left out of both my hd's
<c00kie> and ubuntu requires 4
<jaevel> intelikey, if i install a new nvidia kernel i nee to reboot?
<tin> most of that 4 is already installed with kubuntu
<c00kie> basically, i'm asking how i'd uninstall kubuntu
<DaSkreech> donutman25: speak
<bernier> DaSkreech also, i'd like to know, I have a  fat32 partition which I have to mount everytime I boot .. and I just don't know what to write in fstab. everything I tried doesn't work
<tin> if you install ubuntu-desktop, you'll get "Ubuntu"
<c00kie> would that be possible?
<donutman25> DaSkreech: When  i enter my password to get into administrator mode it says "converstion with su failed"
<tin> dev/hda8              20G  6.3G   12G  35% /
<DaSkreech> bernier: pastebin your fstab
<tin> that's with a bunch of extra software installed
<DaSkreech> donutman25: that sounds like a failed lib :(
<tin> and both kubuntu-desktop and most of ubuntu-desktop installed
<tin> the line is Total-size, used-size, free-size, used-%
* kpshubert would still like to know if there is a way to get a comprehensive list of i/o addresses in use or find out what a particular address is being used for.
<c00kie> so, if i install ubuntu on the same hd as kubuntu, it'll still fit?
<c00kie> i've got kubuntu on a 4gb hd
<tin> how much space does the drive have total?
<donutman25> DaSkreech: this causes a serious problem because now  i cannot update
<c00kie> 4.03gb
<_6StringKng_> I don't remember who told me to install the codecs for amarok to work properly but thanks a bunch
<DaSkreech> I know
<tin> and it's got 3 GiB free?
<intelikey> kpshubert less /proc/ioports
<c00kie> no, my other hd has
<DaSkreech> can you just su ?
<tin> what's free where kubuntu is installed?
<bernier> DaSkreech http://pastebin.ca/492288
<kpshubert> Thanks yet again intelikey!
<c00kie> don't know
<kpshubert> ...most go again... time to play some more :_P
<c00kie> how much does kubuntu require for install?
<kpshubert> ...bye all!
<networkparadox> anyone running Fiesty with a static IP?
<david2> How come is it when I set up samba to work it goes to hell later when I try to access it later on?
<c00kie> i will be soon i hope
<david2> All my music is on my linux machine damn it
<_6StringKng_> k, forgot how to disable the bouncy cursors, could someone refresh my memory, been a while since I used Kubuntu, lol
<intelikey> jaevel yes.  the only reason to reboot a linux system is for major kernel changes.  the vidio driver in the kernel normally qualifies as major.
<c00kie> tin?
<networkparadox> david2: too bad there is no sshfs for windows, the os x port works great
<dsmith_> i like the bouncy icons
<bernier> me too
<intelikey> yo yo
<DaSkreech> bernier: /media/d is yours ?
<david2> I can't afford a MAC
<tin> c00kie: open a konsole, and type 'df -h'
<bernier> DaSkreech yes, once it's mounted, I mount it there
<c00kie> what will that do?
<tin> paste and /dev/hd lines to me
<Jucato> _6StringKng_: Alt+F2, "kcontrol", Apperance & Themes -> Launch Feedback
<david2> But I suppose I could download Mac OS X for x86 machines
<david2> but then I couldn't run formflow\
<bernier> DaSkreech, I'm not sure what I added is correct
<DaSkreech> bernier: You do know that you are missing a column right ?
<tin> it'll tell us about your disk usage
<bernier> I guess it's not since it's not workin g
<_6StringKng_> k, thanks jucato
<david2> I just need windows for one stiniking program
<DaSkreech> Look at the top where it lists the columns in <>
<david2> wine wont run it
<DaSkreech> You have one less column than that
<_6StringKng_> I use windows for games, bout it
<_6StringKng_> lol
<c00kie> so can i pm yyou with that tin?
<david2> that and porn
<tin> yes
<j__> dpkg -r kubuntu-desktop
<_6StringKng_> haven't used linux in a while, just moved, got dsl again, so decided to install it again
<bernier> DaSkreech yeah just realized, should it work if I fix it?
<DaSkreech> Supreme Commander FT... boredom :-(
<bernier> I mean, the rest it ok?
<DaSkreech> bernier: Yeah
<david2> Thatr stupid encryption they put on the files that xine or mplayer can't read
<j__> anyone know how emerald themer work
<j__> anyone know how emerald themer works
<david2> Yeah
<david2> click on it
<david2> and choose a theme
<david2> that simple
<j__> thats it
<j__> wow
<david2> YEah
<david2> the just of it
<Jucato> !beryl | j__
<ubotu> j__: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<david2> I never bothered adding themes
<bernier> DaSkreech and what should I write for the missing column?
<jaevel> intelikey, where can i find what video cards are supported by the nvidia-glx-new driver?
<DaSkreech> defaults I guess
<david2> hmmm
<bernier> ok
<DaSkreech> You can read the man for mount and work it out yourself
<j__> it dont work for me
<bernier> ima try it
<bernier> thanks
<intelikey> jaevel i don't know.   sorry.   i got a little ticked at nvidia when i found that my card is not supported and lost interest.
<j__> it wont replace my old theme that easy but it aint emerald
<bernier> DaSkreech where can I find this  manual?
<DaSkreech> bernier: open konqueror and type  man:/mount
<bernier> thanks
<jaevel> intelikey, lol, i think i may be in the same boat...
<david2> rsync needs to be root to do a full backup right?
<intelikey> jaevel i hope not.     oh and i think not.  didn't you say it "was working fine"  until you tried to update the driver ?
<BluesKaj> well, windows is history on this pc ...finally took the plunge :)
* DaSkreech hugs BluesKaj
<jaevel> intelikey, yes, but i think the new driver no longer supports my board...
<BluesKaj> the threats over the patents was enuff to put me over the edge
<intelikey> so use the older one.
<intelikey> uninstall all nvidia*   and install the older driver just like it was a clean install
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Oh people actually noticed that?
<|Assassin`|> how do i turn on direct rendering through the terminal?
<|Assassin`|> direct rendering: No
<|Assassin`|> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<DaSkreech> I keep tihnking that MS and the DOJ are whispering when they do that
<jaevel> intelikey, i will, and this time ill make sure i reboot...
<Kr4t05> DaSkreech: I just took the time to laugh at it... Because right above it was a headline about Japan going OSS. :P
<intelikey> ok guys i'm out for a while.   watch that assassin  i think he's after Jucato ...
<jaevel> intelikey, thanks for the help... if it doesnt work, ill be back tomorrow...
<intelikey> jaevel any time.   good luck to your pinguin
<BluesKaj> ZDNET loves MS but they couldn't resist reporting the latest silliness , DaSkreech :)
<DaSkreech> Kr4t05: doesn't mean they should get away with doing it
<BluesKaj> they won't , unless the business types cave
<Kr4t05> DaSkreech: I just ignore Ballmer... He's like a tempermental kid... When he realizes the no one will cave to tantrums, then he'll slowly go away.
<bernier> DaSkreech I alway get this errer: mount: mount point /mnt/d does not exist . But in fact, it does exist ...
<DaSkreech> does it?
<bernier> i'm in it right now..
<bernier> oh
<bernier> got it
<DaSkreech> :-)
<bernier> didn't know d or D made a difference
<bernier> :)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<lobster> anyone know of a good multimedia conversion GUI?
<lobster> hello, BTW
<BluesKaj> devede and tovid-gui
<lobster> devede?
<DaSkreech> !info mixxx
<ubotu> mixxx: Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0svn~20070130dfsg-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 435 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<_6StringKng_> k, totally forgot how to install flash player for firefox, someone help?
<DaSkreech> !find jockey
<ubotu> Package/file jockey does not exist in feisty
<DaSkreech> !flash | _6StringKng_
<ubotu> _6StringKng_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BluesKaj> yes lobster , it uses a GUI thats configgable
<DaSkreech> !search jockey
<ubotu> Found:
<bernier> DaSkreech another  problem .. :P I cannot write to my mounted  partition
<DaSkreech> bernier: read the man:/mount
<bernier> k
<DaSkreech> bernier: pay special attention to the -o option
<DaSkreech> that's where you get your mount to behave how you want it to
<|Assassin`|> how do i set up my driver :(
<|Assassin`|> im looking at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto#head-8055f455b66a39399b91db278f9a12b91a5b123c
<bernier> so it would be -o.rw?
<bernier> -o,rw *
<lobster> uhh, I can't find tovid, but devede is not what I am looking for.
<lobster> I want to convert avi to 3gp, or 3gp to mpeg, or mp3 to ogg, etc.  I know I can do it commando with ffmpeg, but I was hoping for a nice easy gui, for a cleaner config
<BluesKaj> lobster: #tovid ..they have a room
<DaSkreech> bernier: yeah
<DaSkreech> bernier: or user or umask
<Ich> i'm having a font problem
<Ich> http://pastebin.ca/492314
<david2> ugh\
<bernier> user or umaks instead of -o,rw?
<Ich> i tried installing it with apt
<bernier> iI can't get  it to work =/
<DaSkreech> bernier: You don't need the -o
<DaSkreech> just put the ,rw in the fstab
<Ich> i am running dist-upgrade. how do i set it so it doesn't replace a package?
<bernier> just rw
<bernier> instead  of defaults
<bernier> ?
<Assassin`> i can't get my driver to work right
<DaSkreech> defaults,rw
<_6StringKng_> I used the script for mounting my windows drives, I assumed I would have rite access as well as read, guess not, could someone help.  I used some other app last time I had Kubuntu installed, don't remember what it was called though, ntfs something or another
<Assassin`> direct rendering: No
<Assassin`> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Assassin`> 
<Assassin`> what do i do ?
<_6StringKng_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-e070ee95af2fd63663dff08b8fd783f429bc29a5 thats the tutorial
<Ick> _6StringKng_: if it's formatted as NTFS, you don't really get write acces
<Carnage\> What can be the reason that my Feisty is not able to acquire a DHCP lease anymore whereas it is working with Windows (so the ethernet card works)?
<Ick> s
<kalorin`> welp
<kalorin`> so that's done
<DaSkreech> Carnage\: I"ve heard of that. GOogle it
<_6StringKng_> uh, I used an app that let me do whatever I want, wish i could rember what it was called, I'll google it
<DaSkreech> Carnage\: or as a workaround set it static
<Carnage\> DaSkreech: Tried that, but that didn't work either...
<_6StringKng_> ntfs-3g is what its called, cool, found it
<Assassin`> can someone help me with my driver installation please :)
<kalorin`> assassin: this the ati drivers?
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g | _6StringKng_
<ubotu> _6StringKng_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<kalorin`> or nvidia or what?
<DaSkreech> Carnage\: static didn't work?
<_6StringKng_> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Assassin`> ati
<bernier> DaSkreech when i type "mount" in konsole  it says my D is rw but I still cannot write to it
<kalorin`> yeah just finished mine
<kalorin`> it's not so hard
<kalorin`> join #kalorin
<DaSkreech> bernier: try umask or uid
<bernier> still doesn't work
<bernier>  /dev/sda5       /mnt/D          auto defaults,umask,uid,rw  0       0
<kalorin`> welp, my 6.10 -> 7.04 upgrade went pretty much as expected, ran fine, crashed when removing old drivers
<kalorin`> had to redo the ati drivers
<kalorin`> and that was about that
<DaSkreech> bernier: did you read the sections for umask or uid?
<bernier> no, but I guess I will :P
<DaSkreech> bernier: :-D
<Assassin`> im sorry but that link didn't work for me
<kalorin`> adn really the only tricky part with the ati drivers anymore I think is the kernel module
<kalorin`> that link works fine
<Assassin`> i don't know what to do after
<kalorin`> I just did a kernel upgrade and it's exactly what you need to do assassin
<bernier> and how do I know whiich value to write to them?
<kalorin`> pull the installer, have it build the package as it says to
<Kr4t05>  /join #imagi
<Kr4t05> ?!?
<Kr4t05> Stupid thing...
<kalorin`> install the.deb's that it builds, then install the kernel module
<Assassin`> ?
<Assassin`> im new to this btw
<Kr4t05> Disregard that, k thnx
<Assassin`> really new
<kalorin`> it gives you all the commands in order
<kalorin`> I said, join #kalorin
<kalorin`> I'll walk you through it
<Assassin`> me
<kalorin`> u
<Assassin`> ok thank you :)
<bernier> DaSkreech and how do I know which value to write to it?
<DaSkreech> bernier: Which one are you talking about?
<bernier> let's say umask
<DaSkreech> 0022
<bernier> DaSkreech still doesn't work =/
<DaSkreech> You remounted it?
<bernier> sudo mount -a
<bernier> that's what I did
<DaSkreech> sudo mount /mnt/D -o remount would do better
<Ick> how do i fix this locale error?
<Ick> http://pastebin.ca/492332
<Ick> anybody?
<dr_willis> could summerize a bit more. :) somne one may skim the channel/text and know the fix
<david2> Anyone have a sample of a samba.conf they can put on paste-bin cause all the somes I see on ubuntu/kubuntu site only work once in a blue moon
<dr_willis> Hmmm  perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C"). locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<bernier> when I type "mount"
<bernier> I get: /dev/sda5 on /mnt/D type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=0022)
<dr_willis> I belive thats a rather common perl message/error.
<bernier> but it still doesn't  work
<dr_willis> bernier,  define 'dosetn work' - can root access it?
<david2> is the  vfat kernel module loaded?
<david2> or fat or whatever it is called
<bernier> dr_willis writing to it
<hitmanWilly> david2: i think its actually compiled in by default
<firegun> hello ?
<david2> How should I know
<david2> I nver built the kernel
<david2> point is make sure the kernel know how to use it lol
<dr_willis> bernier,  you can read the files but cant write to it as a user? can root write to it?
<bernier> dr_willis didn't try as root, but i'm not  very good with all the commands
<dr_willis> its highly likely its a permission issue. users dont have full access to the mounted drive.
<bernier> dr_willis is there a  way I can enable it?
<lobster> once while using debian sarge i built a general colonel for private use.
<firegun> hi, I need a help with something stupid, but... I need to mount a SMB share but when I try to do it it keeps saying smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported ;/
<dr_willis> bernier,  mount it properly with the proper options. :)
<dr_willis> bernier,  read/writeing to vfat/fat has been standard for ages.. NTFS is not so standard.
<dr_willis> my fave info sote on the topic
<dr_willis> argh.. cant find the link.. :(
<bernier> dr_willis it's fat not NTFS
<dr_willis> bernier,  if its vfat theres nothign to enable. :) its allready supported. like i said.,
<firegun> can some1 help me with taht
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<firegun> taht
<firegun> that
<lobster> ? what was that ^^?
<hitmanWilly> netsplit
<bernier> dr_willis but it didn't automount  vefore I edit  fstab, and  I cannot write to it
<bernier> this is weird
<firegun> the problem with a smb mount
<_6StringKng_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<lobster> firegun, how are you setting up the share?
<DonMCN> Can somebody tell me why Amarok freezes up once I try to Install MP3 Support?
<david2> How can I figure out what processes are using what portS?
<firegun> mount -t smbfs -o username=...,password=... //192.168.2.1/jobs /mnt/jobs
<dsmith_> david2 netstat?
<DonMCN> I open up a MP3 file, and Amarok opens, and tells me it needs to install MP3 support, but it freezes immediately.
<lobster> and the error?
<firegun> lobster: but I can access it from a konkeror window
<Carnage`> DaSkreech: Sorry, had disconnect
<Carnage`> No with static assignment, it didn't work either
<firegun> lobster: the error in syslog is smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<lobster> firegun and the error?
<DaSkreech> !mp3 | DonMCN
<ubotu> DonMCN: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Carnage`> So at first glance, I suspected the ethernet card to be broken, but it wasn't. It works with Windows...
<hitmanWilly> firegun: you need a : after the IP address
<lobster> firegun: but you can access over the network?
<firegun> lobster: yeah
<firegun> hitmanWilly: I will try
<kpshubert> In the continuing saga of the malfunctioning nic...
<lobster> anyone know of a decent ffmpeg frontend?
<firegun> hitmanWilly: some like mount -t smbfs -o username=...,password=... //192.168.2.1:/jobs /mnt/jobs ? cause it dont works ;//
<dr_willis> bernier,  with automounting of vfat/ntfs under kubuntu - the system normally mounts them wehre users can read only. as a secrity feature
<hitmanWilly> might have been thinking of something else then...NFS probably
<dr_willis> bernier,  i would guess you need touse the user/users/umask=0002 or 0000 options in the fstab.
<kpshubert> There are three lines in /proc/ioports that talk about the address the nic wants, but I am not smart enough to understand what they mean  :-(
<Carnage\> 
<bernier> dr_willis im currently using 0022
<bernier> i should use 000 instead?
<kpshubert> de00-deff : 0000:00:0c.0
<kpshubert>   de00-de03 : motherboard
<kpshubert>     de00-de03 : pnp 00:01
<kpshubert> I know that 0000:00:0c.0 is function 0 of the card I am trying to get to work...
<dr_willis> bernier,  try it and see.. i cant recall ever using 0022
<dr_willis> sudo mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/d
<bernier> dr_willis got it to  work by ticking the box "supress permission errors" in system settings > disk  and filesystems
<dr_willis> or similer.
<bernier> :P
<dr_willis> bernier,  never used that tool. I edit the thing manually
<lobster> firegun: can you do a reinstall if smbfs ( sudo apt-get install smbfs )
<firegun> lobster: Ie updated it to the last version yeasterday ;/
<firegun> lobster: I've
<lobster> firegun: look here http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2001-March/025870.html
<lobster> firegun: and here: https://launchpad.net/bugs/50651
<lobster> firegun: and here: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/165
* kpshubert wonders if anyone can tell him what this means (from /proc/ioports)
<kpshubert> de00-deff : 0000:00:0c.0
<kpshubert>   de00-de03 : motherboard
<kpshubert>     de00-de03 : pnp 00:01
<tin> .j #ubuntu
<tin> oops
<Assassin`> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neptunepink> what's the thing you do when aptget crashes?
* kpshubert frowns
<firegun> lobster: hitmanWilly: thank u guys! it worked
<kpshubert> No takers on my question?
<hitmanWilly> neptunepink: try dpkg --configure -a
<hitmanWilly> k
<neptunepink> says db is locked how do I unlock it?
<neptunepink> ah, got it
<lobster> firegun: what was the fix?
<kpshubert> Well, I would love it if someone could help me out, but I really have to get to bed, so I guess I will have to come back to it.
<lobster> is there a channel for irc noobs?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Berto> hi - what's the best place to get pidgin 2.0 for kubuntu?   any good sources to add?
<specialbuddy> how can I crack wep keys?
<Zeelot> hello
<_6StringKng_> what other kind of media players are there, video wise for Kubuntu?
<_6StringKng_> Kaffeine seemed ok
<hitmanWilly> specialbuddy: there's about 20 different ones, none of which im going to tell you :)
<hitmanWilly> s/ones/ways
<specialbuddy> well I can't even figure out why iwconfig doesn't work
<Zeelot> I just finished installing kubuntu, installed beryl and nvidia drivers and seemed to work fine, then i reboot (for first time since install) and now I get a black screen after the kubuntu logo.  Any help? I cant login or run any commands, but I can type stuff on the screen
<hitmanWilly> specialbuddy: does it return anything?
<specialbuddy> Zeelot dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<specialbuddy> type that in console and follow it and change nv to nvidia
<Zeelot> specialbuddy can't run any commands
<specialbuddy> that might help
<hitmanWilly> specialbuddy: or just dump out an error
<Zeelot> how do I get to a console
<hitmanWilly> Zeelot: ctrl-alt-f1
<specialbuddy> it returns eth1 unassociated ESSID:off/any
<DonMCN> Hey guys, once again I have a problem. Should I use kmplayer or mplayer to watch WMP movies over Firefox?
<DonMCN> Should I use kmplayer or mplayer to watch WMP movies over Firefox?
<hitmanWilly> specialbuddy: so its just not connecting, huh...
<specialbuddy> hitmanWilly, I can see networks using Knetwork manager
<specialbuddy> so how can I see them with iwconfig?
<hitmanWilly> specialbuddy: can you connect through that?
<specialbuddy> well I probably could but I don't know the wep
<specialbuddy> I'm at my house trying to connect to my router
<Noldoaran> is there a way to make tab completion case insensitive in bash?
<hitmanWilly> specialbuddy: can you run a hardline and reconfig the router that way?
<specialbuddy> well It's my roommates
<specialbuddy> he's not here
<specialbuddy> but...
<specialbuddy> I would rather try it the hard way
<specialbuddy> because I want to know how to do it anyway
<Assassin`> i can't enable direct rendering
<specialbuddy> and supposedly wep isn't secure so I want to see how easy it is
<Assassin`> help please
<hitmanWilly> iwconfig won't show the ESSID unless its already connected
<specialbuddy> well I iwlist eth1 scanning
<specialbuddy> and found it
<hitmanWilly> specialbuddy: well, again, im not gonna help you crack keys, but it shouldn't be too hard to find out how
<Assassin`> can someone please help me enable direct rendering
<Assassin`> ive been trying for like an hour
<Assassin`> :)
<PsiKloPx> I just installed feisty fawn on my Gateway (dual booting)...my max resolution is 1024 x 768 - how can I get it to go higher?  My card is ATI Radeon X300 SE 128 MB
<hitmanWilly> Assassin`: nvidia or ati?
<Assassin`> ive alreade looked at this
<Assassin`> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Assassin`> im having an issue
<hitmanWilly> sorry, don't know much about those cards
<Dezine> So.. I have a laptop that supports dual screens, I set it up through system settings and restarted and it works but the second screen's resolution is way too high but I can't open "Monitor and Display" it just crashes
<strabes> Dezine: you'll most likely have to change it manually in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Assassin`> but it should be the same
<strabes> especially if you have an ATI card
<strabes> i have no idea how to do that though so don't ask me
<Dezine> alright
<Assassin`> nvidia/ati have the same commands no?
<Assassin`> it shouldn't matter the card right?
<hitmanWilly> Assassin`: i don't believe so
<hitmanWilly> Assassin`: the options change in xorg.conf depending on the card
<Assassin`> :/
<hitmanWilly> or driver to be more accurate
<Assassin`> true
<Assassin`> but what would it be for nvidia
<Assassin`> when i type in glxinfo |grep direct i get this:
<Assassin`> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Assassin`> direct rendering: No
<Assassin`> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Assassin`> any ideas at all on how to fix that ?
<kalorin`> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kalorin`> it mentions making a symlink
<kalorin`> for DRI
<hitmanWilly> Assassin`: for nvidia, if you've got the driver enabled, that's all it takes
<kalorin`> part of the way down the directions
<Assassin`> how do i enable it
<Assassin`> like for nvidia
<kalorin`> read the page and follow the directions
<Assassin`> i did ">.<"
<Assassin`> lol
<kalorin`> you have to link a module in there
<hitmanWilly> Assassin`: if you followed the install instructions, you already should
<Assassin`> over and over :)
<Assassin`> link a module meaning?
* hitmanWilly frowns at bad ati drivers...
<Assassin`> haha
<Assassin`> its integrated
<Assassin`> :/
<wayl> hola
<Assassin`> no moneys for the nice card
<Assassin`> ati radeon xpress 200
<wayl> como puedo buscar temas de conversaciones, o grupos en este programa
<Assassin`> still better than pci cards
<dr_willis> Assassin`,  heh - im not too sure about that. :)
* hitmanWilly likes his nvidia 7900
<dr_willis> i wish nvidia was more common in laptops.
<Assassin`> pci e??
<Assassin`> 7900?
<pisq> when a memory stick shows error on screen,does that mean it's bad?
<hitmanWilly> on the desktop, 7600 mobile on the lappy
<Assassin`> i c
<wayl> hola
<Assassin`> but where do i find the configuration to enable my drivers
<hitmanWilly> but even the lower end nvidia cards still work pretty good
<pisq> hola
<dr_willis> Assassin`,  for my ati 200m - i found the fglrx drivers to be a bit buggy. so i stuck wth the standard ATI drivers.
* hitmanWilly stops giving nvidia free advertising :)
<Assassin`> well i have that on my desktop
<Assassin`> i don't know how to install it
<dr_willis> I like some of the Nvidia cards that are now fanless.  for my Mythtv box's
<Assassin`> can't open bin file
<Assassin`> heat sink ftw !
<dr_willis> Assassin`,  if you are using .bin files - you proberly need to research what you are doing. :)
<dr_willis> Assassin`,  you want to isntall the fglrx drivers for your ati based machine?
<specialbuddy> how do I find my wireless mac address?
<hitmanWilly> specialbuddy: ifconfig
<Assassin`> the ati driver was a bin file
<dr_willis> specialbuddy,  ethtool or ifconfig - can show that info i belive
<Assassin`> i knew they wouldn't work for kubuntu
<dr_willis> Assassin`,  not really :) they are in the repositories. :) no need to use the .bin version
<Assassin`> its just sitting teir
<specialbuddy> thanks
<hitmanWilly> specialbuddy: its under HWaddr
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Assassin`> ok
<Assassin`> i did that
<Assassin`> over and over
<Assassin`> i need to enable my direct rendering
<Assassin`> its not turned on
<dr_willis> then ya missed a step. It takes me all of. like 3 min to get the fglrx going on a new install. now as far as direct rendering.. Not sure. never noticed it being one way or the other.
<Assassin`> glxinfo |grep direct
<dr_willis> not evensure how to check.
<dr_willis> and since the laptop is way across the house. :) it aint getting chedked.. of course its now using the 'ati' driver not 'fglrx'
<Assassin`> this is my output
<Assassin`> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Assassin`> direct rendering: No
<Assassin`> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<hitmanWilly> Assassin`: yup, that's software rendering alright
<Assassin`> :)
<Assassin`> but its not working yet
<Assassin`> i need to make it work
<dr_willis> givenhow flakey the fglrx stuff was on my system. Ill stick with 'ati' for now.
<hitmanWilly> Assassin`: see if there's any refernce to mesa in xorg.conf
<Assassin`> so how do i get the ati drivers through the terminal
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install fglrx or similer..
<Assassin`> instead of fglrx drivers
<Assassin`> ati
<Assassin`> i will try
<Assassin`> h/o
<Assassin`> :/
<dr_willis> ati drivers those are 'default' install. just change 'fglrx' in the xorg.conf file from 'Driver fglrx' to 'Driver ati' normally
<hitmanWilly> the open ati drivers don't support direct rendering tho
<hitmanWilly> iirc
<dr_willis> with fglrx - every time i logged out. i got a black screen and had to reboot. plus lockups.
<hitmanWilly> ati's linux binaries are buggy
<Assassin`> im still confused
<Assassin`> i should be able to see my devices
<hitmanWilly> i do believe that AMD (ati's new owner) is going to open source them tho
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI mentions some of that dri issues and its fix's
<hitmanWilly> i read it somewhere...
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  i hppe so
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  but i will wait tilli see it actually happen.
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: http://enterpriselinuxlog.blogs.techtarget.com/2007/05/09/amd-will-deliver-open-graphics-drivers/
<specialbuddy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hitmanWilly> once that happens, i may jump the nvidia ship...
<specialbuddy> hitmanWilly, can you tell me what's going on here
<specialbuddy> itm
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  even when it does happen.. :) i will wait a few months befor trying ati again
<Assassin`> nothing is working -_-
<specialbuddy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21232/
<Assassin`> im really mad
<Assassin`> i keep getting directed to the same thing and nothing there is helpful lol
<dr_willis> Assassin`,  clarify the exact problem i guess.
<Assassin`> everything is installed
<dr_willis> its possible you are just missing some little point.
<Assassin`> ok
<Assassin`> now when i type in the command glxinfo |grep direct it says that direct rendering is not enabled
<Assassin`> meaning that my driver isn't enabled as the device ">.<"
<Assassin`> i need to enable it :)
<Assassin`> is their a place to look at your devices?
<dr_willis> not sure how that logic follows.. from what i was just reading if you have certian options in the xorg.conf - dri will get disabled.
<Assassin`> dri?
<hitmanWilly> specialbuddy: ya got me...
<dr_willis> yes.. dri can get disabled - if you are using some optionsin the xorg.conf file. I just read it at that ati wiki page. :)
<Assassin`> ?
<dr_willis> at the url i mentioned.....
<dr_willis> In Ubuntu Edgy the Composite extension is enabled by default, however, fglrx does not yet support Composite with DRI. To disable Composite you must edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, so add these lines at the end of xorg.conf:
<dr_willis> not sure if FEISTY has the same issue or not.
<hitmanWilly> specialbuddy: looks like its trying to connect using standard ethernet protocol vice wifi
<Assassin`> i have feisty fawn  ">.<"
<specialbuddy> ok
<Assassin`> :)
<specialbuddy> I think I might have found out the problem
<specialbuddy> airmon-ng start eth1 11
<dr_willis> Assassin`,  the site mentions feisty also.
<Assassin`> i did it
<dr_willis>     *
<dr_willis>       ATI are well known not to be able to provide correct drivers for their hardware so you will have to deactivate the composite extension in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , otherwise you will get a jerky video display: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the following lines at the end of the file:
<Assassin`> over and aver
<dr_willis> Assassin`,  you did Restart the X server after edting that file?
<dr_willis> not just logging out. but a alt-ctrl-backspace - kickit-in-the-head-restart-of-X :)
<Assassin`> i don't know what your talking about
* hitmanWilly sighs...
<Assassin`> yea i did the restart :)
<dr_willis> Assassin`,  you edit the xorg.conf file... made changees.. then you rebooted?or what?
<Assassin`> xorg.conf file..........
<Assassin`> no one told me about that
<Assassin`> im trying to get help :(
<hitmanWilly> Assassin`: did you use the restricted drivers manager?
<Assassin`> yes
<dr_willis> Assassin`,  all the information i am quoting is comming from --->  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Assassin`> where is the restricted drivers manager
<hitmanWilly> Assassin`: try following the 6.10 instructions, that does it by hand
<Assassin`> where do i find the restricted drivers manager
<dr_willis> i think when i tried to play a video - the system asked me if i wanted to enable the extra repositoris when it installed stuff. :)
<Assassin`> or how do i open it in the terminal
<dr_willis> !find restricted-manager
<ubotu> Found: restricted-manager
<dr_willis> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Assassin`> can't you just tell me
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<dr_willis> would be the command to install that package.
<dr_willis> since the packaage name is 'restricted-manager'
<Assassin`> restricted manager is already the newest version
<Assassin`> but where is it
<Assassin`> i knew that much
<dr_willis> web site says -->  Open the restricted drivers manager included in 7.04 "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager" and select "ATI accelerated graphics driver". This will hopefully enable fglrx in a painless way. If not, follow the instructions for Edgy.
<Assassin`> ok now we are getting somewhere
<Assassin`> thank you so much
<Assassin`> but...
<dr_willis> It put an icon in the menus..
<dr_willis> look for the icon.
<dr_willis> if you got the drivers installed. and dri is not working.. from what i am reading. be sure you got the 'compoite' feature disabled.
<Assassin`> there is no administration button
<dr_willis> that may be the GNOME menu layout.
<Assassin`> thats what ive been looking for
<Assassin`> it is
<hitmanWilly> that's gnome
<Assassin`> im in the kde layout
<dr_willis> im using icewm. :)
* hitmanWilly is using xfce atm
* dr_willis sees that the command name seems to be  restricted-manager 
<dr_willis> sudo restricted-manager
<dr_willis> runs it forme.
<Assassin`> Failed to open device
<Assassin`> Must be run as root
<Assassin`> ZOMFG
<Assassin`> thank you
<dr_willis> whats what  the sudo part of my command did.
<Assassin`> sudo restricted-manager
<Assassin`> finally
<Assassin`> now its enabled
<Assassin`> thank you
<dr_willis> or ya could of searched the kde menus and found it. :)
<Assassin`> it wasn't there
<dr_willis> but it is an annoyance the way all the guides are ubuntu specific
<Assassin`> i couldn't find it
<Assassin`> exactly
<dr_willis> of course I also install gnome and kde both.
<Assassin`> thats why i couldn't get it
<dr_willis> but i do belive i ran it right off on my kubuntu install.
<dr_willis> i thhought it even had an iconin the systemtray by default for me. Not sure what added that.
<Assassin`> well ima do a restart and hopefully its working :)
<dr_willis> i also find it annoying how the howtos tell you the MENU order.. and not just the command.
<dr_willis> well night all.
<oldwest> Hi -  Is there a way in Kubuntu to do a desktop screen capture?
<apberzerk> yes
<apberzerk> there's an application, i think it's called kscreencapture
<apberzerk> maybe there's a dash somewhere in the name
<hitmanWilly> oldwest: ksnapshot iirc
<apberzerk> ah yeah
<Rictoo> configure: error: *** GTK+ >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<Rictoo> How do I see what gtk version I have?
<oldwest> hitman - will look in synaptics for it - thx much hitman
<hitmanWilly> np
<oldwest> i really like kubuntu trying to totally break the windoze chains....  ;o)
<Assassin`> its working
<Assassin`> O_O
<hitmanWilly> :)
<Assassin`> now beryl
<kalorin`> chain chain chainz!
<oldwest> getting there - work in progress - be back again sometime - thx again
<hitmanWilly> its bad when a person feels like a prisoner to their OS
<hitmanWilly> people don't use windows because they like it, they use it becuse they have to
<oldwest> well if thats all you've know until someone turns you onto linux - you are stuck with what bill tells you....
<Assassin`> now wher is the administration tab located in kde
<hitmanWilly> M$ enforcement/marketing department...
<Rictoo> WHat would be the package name for GTK 1.2?
<oldwest> bye fer now
<hitmanWilly> Assassin`: kmenu -> system
<Assassin`> its not there
<hitmanWilly> Assassin`: what are you looking for?
<Assassin`> to change themes ect
<hitmanWilly> Assassin`: run kcontrol
<hitmanWilly> or system settings
<hitmanWilly> Assassin`: kcontrol has a few more options tho
<Rictoo> GTK+ >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first
<Rictoo> WHat's the package name for it?
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo: probably libgtk something or other
<apberzerk> what's the exact make-kpkg command to rebuild only my modules and not my kernel image
<Alonea> Ok, when we try to install kubuntu, it keeps saying buffer i/o errors. It does this after a long time of waiting after selecting start or install kubuntu. Says its on hda..hdd is fine though.
<Alonea> and something about a squash fs error...
<Alonea> drive is sata
<Assassin`> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hitmanWilly> Assassin`: kubuntu has xgl by default
<Assassin`> O_O
<Assassin`> ok
<Assassin`> :)
<Assassin`> thats grrreat
<hitmanWilly> Assassin`: if you want beryl all you ahve to do is install beryl and beryl-manager
<Assassin`> oky dokey
<Assassin`> sweet
<hitmanWilly> Assassin`: actually, ithink ubuntu comes with aiglx, not xgl, but it works too
<Assassin`> not very good tho
<Alonea> anyone know what buffer i/o errors are and why they would show up when trying to install?
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: drive broken?
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: no. WIndows just installed on it perfectly. its all brand new.
<hitmanWilly> hmm, not setup fro raid or anything is it?
<Alonea> dunno what raid even is. Its a sata hdd, amd dual core processor, nvidia 6 series video card. i gig of ram
<Alonea> i think I saw something raid in the bios earlier. think it was disabled or something...
* Alonea is highly lost
<keypad> !bt878
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bt878 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: raid is a way to have multiple hdds act as a single unit
<Alonea> ok. well, there is only one hdd
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: that error means it can't talk to the drive for some reason
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: ok. is there anything special you need to do for sata?
<kalorin`> software raid and linux don't get along well
<kalorin`> that much I've read
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: not that i know of
<kalorin`> cause it's not really a raid and requires some drivers that are generally under windows
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: mine worked out of the box
<Alonea> kalorin`: as far as I know, the raid thingie isn't on
<Assassin`> beryl is crashing
<Assassin`> O_o
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: same for me too.
<kalorin`> nighty
<aCiD`tRiP> im having trouble with permissions on an external hard drive with NTFS, its all read only.... any suggestions?
<hitmanWilly> Assassin`: try #ubuntu-effects, they're the beryl experts
<Assassin`> ok
<Assassin`> :)
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: anyway, you may have to twiddle with bios settings some
<Alonea> ok, what type of things would i need to change
<Assassin`> xgl is default right
<Assassin`> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: take a look at the drive/controller settings and see if anything special is set
<Alonea> just for the hdd? there is an access mode set to auto. other choice is large.
<hitmanWilly> hmmm...
<Alonea> also a thing labelled Extended IDE Drive set to auto or none
<hitmanWilly> how are the drive jumpers set, or does it have any?
<keypad> Can some one help me install tv time  ?
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: or is this a lappy?
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: what do you mean? Its a pc. he just built it from scratch
<Alonea> JumperFree Configuration, thats a screen
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: I really don't know a lot about hardware. software is more my thing.
<KNate> soooooooooo, who is going to lend me a hand in my never ending trying to get sound working
<Alonea> the drive is plugged into SATA 1, thats all I know
<keypad> does any one know any software for tvcapture cards ?
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: hardware problems are hard to diagnose remotely...
<don> KNate, try switching sound card if you can
<_6StringKng_> k, so I went upstairs, made some food, come back down to my room, Kubuntu is at ablack screen, I restart, now it wont boot into kubuntu, black screen, even in recovery mode
<KNate> laptop, so no go:(
<KNate> are there %100 working USB soundcards out there?
<_6StringKng_> newegg.com, they have some usb one I think, by creative I think
<don> oh
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: it may be a compatiblity issue with the mobo or bios
<KNate> do they work tho?
<Alonea> ok, there is an IDE function setup screen with some options. OnChip IDE Channel0 and Channel1, IDE DMA transfer access, SATA Port 1,2 then SATA DMA transfer, then SATA port 3,4, then SATA2 DMA transfer, and IDE prefetch mode
<_6StringKng_> you try a different driver?
<don> some went that route
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: would updating the bios help?
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: maybe...
<don> then have usb trouble
<KNate> i dont even know if i have the right driver
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: you might try googling it and see if anything pops up
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: I guess we could try that. Know anything about that IDE function setup stuff?
<don> I have been lucky it seems to have all my different sound dvrs
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: isnt it a memory problem? try memtest86
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: in my experience you want to leave bios stuff set to auto unless you know that its causing problems
<don> one is one size fits all
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: buffer i/0 on hda? that should be hdd. I had it before, but never here
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: bad blocks on HD?
<keypad> What programs are out there for tv capture cards ?
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: thats what it usually, is, but thats not the case here. reformatting the disk will fix that problem. not to mention windows would be seeing the same errors, which its not, and the disk is brand spanking new.
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea:  not really...
<aCiD`tRiP> what do i have to do to edit my files on an hard drive that has ntfs?
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: get the tool from the hdd manufacter and run deep tests, those tools can recover your hdd if needed
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: formatting it wont solve it
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: at least when I had it last time on a few things, reformatting fixed it. hitmanWilly said something isn't reading disk right. I am almost POSITIVE the hdd is perfectly fine.
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: can you get a livecd up and running?
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: nope. It does this when I click on Start or Install Kubuntu on the live cd. We have yet to even get anything linux wise running
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: i would suggest you to download a full-test tool from your hdd`s site manufactor, its always the best way to identify hdd problem and also solve them... its worth a try
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: can you boot the livecd into failsafe mode? ie cmd line only?
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: I still doubt that there is anything wrong with the drive itself.
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: just download a diagnostic tool and run a full test and make sure :)
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: umm, I can get him to try here in a minute. He is trying to update bios...disk is being evil. Says its not for this version of windows
<hitmanWilly> ugg
<CVirus> !busybox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CVirus> !busy box
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busy box - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: so u run windows on the same HD?
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: the version of windows I gave him is win pro mce, which is all I could get to install. regular win xp would not without a proper cd key.
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: yeah. windows is on it and running just fine.
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: well, for me, its definetly bad blocks ;P
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: also the cmd line boot shows verbose boot messages so if anything weird pops up you'll be able to see it
<Im_the_ONE> or maybe some incompatibility with your SATA controller and linux
<hitmanWilly> that's what i would guess
<Alonea> hitmanWilly: ok. will try that in a minute.
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: whats ur mobo chipset?
<Alonea> mobo?
<Assassin`> no one is awake in #ubuntu-effects
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: mobo = motherboard
<Assassin`> you guys say xgl is already on feisty fawn
<hitmanWilly> Alonea: also, you may want to go to the motherboard manufacturers site and search for "linux"
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: Asus M2N-PLus SLI
<Im_the_ONE> Assassin`: no...
<Im_the_ONE> Assassin`: have you tried allowing all apt-sources and apt-get install xserver-xgl
<Im_the_ONE> ?
<Assassin`> no
<Assassin`> what should i do
<Assassin`> im a linux noob so please try to bare with me :)
<Im_the_ONE> Assassin`: system > administration > software sources (and allow all the repo)
<Assassin`> i have no administration tab
<Jucato> Im_the_ONE: that's only on GNOME
<hitmanWilly> anyway, i need to get some sleep, see y'all
<Jucato> Assassin`: aiglx is the one that's enabled by default since Feisty. not xgl
<Im_the_ONE> Jucato: so how can he found the software sources options or it isnt available?
<Assassin`> ok
<Assassin`> how do i set up xgl
<Assassin`> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Im_the_ONE> Assassin`: just download it on apt, do you know how?
<Assassin`> sudo apt-get install "?"
<Jucato> Im_the_ONE: from Adept Manager -> Adept menu -> Manage Repositories
<Im_the_ONE> Assassin`: but as far as i remember you have to allow other repositories than defaults
<Jucato> Assassin`: the #ubuntu-effects channel has some guides that can be found in the channel topic
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: is there any problems with asus and linux?
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: not with asus, maybe with newer chipsets
<don> no or live cd would not work
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: I honestly have no idea. I thought kubuntu would work right out of the box for him.
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: what u gave me was your motherboard model, not chipset...
<don> must be the sata
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: the Socket thing?
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: Socket  AM2?
<don> ya go wit h a regular drive
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: no, chipset, like nforce 4, nforce 590... whatever
<Im_the_ONE> it can be ati, via, etc...
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: nVidia nForce 500 SLI
<KNate> i will give somone $50 if they can get my sound working
<Im_the_ONE> Alone: it may be any incompatibility with your sata controller, or bad blocks, or... i dont know :P but as i told you before, i suggest that you download a diagnostic tool and run a full test to diagnostic any problem or even correct them
<Lynoure> KNate: I don't do suppert normally, but lets see: What sound chip and what kind of "not working"?
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: is it possible hda is referring to the dvd rom and NOT the hdd?
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: i dont think so... :)
<don> you using alsa drivers KNate?
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: because his dvd rom is downright evil and is quite picky. its old. he hasn't bought a new one yet
<KNate> hey, sorry im back
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: when does it get an error? in the beggining of installation?
<KNate> its intel-hda
<KNate> i dont know if im using alsa drivers
<don> KNate, alsa is a universal dvr
<KNate> and by not workingi mean, kubuntu knows the sound card is there, files play in the apps, i just cant hear anything
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: Ok, we select the start or install kubuntu on the list at boot, it says load kernels, shows splash with loading bar for like 5 minutes, and then goes black and starts doing buffer i/o type error stuff
<don> check in adept and see if so install cant hirt
<Lynoure> KNate: it seems you need newest alsa for that :/
<KNate> whats the easiest way of install that
<don> see if it is mute
<Lynoure> KNate: https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=2725 has info on the bug
<KNate> ive tried that, its not
<don> you know adept
<KNate> yeh
<jonathan_> hi everyone
<KNate> im not a total moron with linux, but i am new, i got beryl/wireless/ working, just sound is shitting me up the walll
<don> in there are alsa sound dvrs follow directions yours should work though
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: hey, you have only 1 sata as hard-drive?
<KNate> well, googling, everyone with intel-hda has had no luck, and i cant access that site, it was a user/paa
<KNate> *pass
<don> I understand just tried to help
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: it could be the CD-ROM driver (hda) but its strange if you can run the live-cd with no problems... maybe your cd is defective...
<Lynoure> KNate: see http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: I can't run the live cd though...I never get actually inside kubuntu. and I have tried my old disk as well, which I know that works
<Lynoure> KNate: The walls must take a lot of cleaning then... =)
<KNate> lol
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: we are trying command line install right now and see how that goes
<KNate> ok ill give that a try, hang on, and thanks
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: oh, then it must be a cd-rom driver problem... the cd-driver works fine on windows?
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: yeah, i was about to tell you to do that
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: umm..mostly...kinda...sorta? it generally works, though it would not load the oblivion dvd earlier....
<KNate> is this right
<KNate> nate@natious:~$ modinfo soundcore
<KNate> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko
<KNate> alias:          char-major-14-*
<KNate> license:        GPL
<KNate> author:         Alan Cox
<KNate> description:    Core sound module
<KNate> srcversion:     45750F13477CBA5B6F36F46
<KNate> depends:
<KNate> vermagic:       2.6.20-15-generic SMP mod_unload 586
<KNate> nate@natious:~$
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: cant u try another drive?
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: don't have any more
<Jucato> !pastebin | KNate
<ubotu> KNate: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Lynoure> KNate: hard to say without seeing what version of alsa it is from
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: sad :(
<don> try it
<Lynoure> KNate: If they say in the bug report the fix is in 2.6.20 kernel (did not check), possibly
<crimsun> he needs a patch that was just made.
<crimsun> apply http://mailman.alsa-project.org/pipermail/alsa-devel/attachments/20070516/cfea9bb1/attachment.patch to current alsa-kernel hg
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: what drives you have on the system? a cdrom and a sata hd?
<don> KNate check out that patch
<Alonea> yeah (well, dvd rom)
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: your dvd is the only ide device on the system?
<Lynoure> crimsun: I think it will take more handholding that that, I don't think he has patcthed anything in his life
<Lynoure> crimsun: maybe not even compiled.
<don> oh
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: yes
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: well, then hda is really your dvd-rom, and its probably your problem :P
<Alonea> ok, Im_the_ONE, so far it is partitioning the drive on the command line setup.
<KNate> which is the most recent ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: I will laugh if this works. at least I have done cmd setupos before and it does not scare me.
<crimsun> KNate: no, follow the directions at the bottom of the download page linked from the ALSA home page.
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: I always manually partition my drive anyway
<KNate> hey bud, its me from this morning im back
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: good. Its the best thing to do :)
<crimsun> KNate: make sure build-essential, linux-headers-$(uname -r), autoconf, automake1.7, libtool, and mercurial are installed.
<crimsun> KNate: I'm going to sleep.
<KNate> bahh, :(
<KNate> stuip timezone
<KNate> should i apt-get install those?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<don> check it out it probably will
<Im_the_ONE> KNate: apt-get install module-assistant, then module-assistant prepare, and then module-assistant a-i (module name) maybe it will help
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: heh. good ole command line.
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: though he would be staring at it in hatred...at least I did the partitioning for him.
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: graphical interface is always more susceptible to errors :P
<Lynoure> Alonea: Much easier than going "then click there"
<KNate> ok im downloading all those things now
<Im_the_ONE> next-next-finish
<don> good
<don> you will get it
<Im_the_ONE> are you sure? yes. next next next, are you sure? yes. finish
<angeldarkholme> hi: could you please help me with this:
<KNate> now after ive downloaded them, am i atempting that patch?
<don> what?
<angeldarkholme> I want to have writting permision in my /media/sda2 partition wich belongs to a ntfs file system.....with windows
<angeldarkholme> how can I do that?
<nodesert> hi. With kopete i can not sign in until i reconfigure the settings again.What can i do?
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: ok. it keeps saying .deb files are corrupted on random things.
<Im_the_ONE> angeldarkholme: as far as i know, its not possible, since u are not root in that system
<angeldarkholme> but I use to have sabayon linux
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: well, then its a  dvd driver problem
<angeldarkholme> ( from gentoo )
<angeldarkholme> and in that system
<rob123abc> try ntfs-3g
<angeldarkholme> I use to have writting permision
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: ok. so, nothing you can do to fix it?
<rob123abc> try apt-get ntfs-3g
<angeldarkholme> I already have ntfs-3g in my system
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: not really, but you can, buy a new driver :(
<KNate> crimsun are you there
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: new drive, or driver?
<Im_the_ONE> sorry, drive
<Im_the_ONE> lol
<don> he went to sleep
<KNate> and stays logged in? what time is it in the states asuming thats where most of you are
<rob123abc>    mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda3 /mnt/windows -o
<don> 2:40
<don> am
<Lynoure> KNate: I hardly ever log out.
<rob123abc> you have to type the "-o" after the mountpoint
<Lynoure> KNate: I just go /away
<Im_the_ONE> to sleep is only for weak ppl
<_6StringKng_> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lynoure> Oh, I do sleep :)
<Im_the_ONE> hehehe
<Im_the_ONE> i dont, i only close my eyes :)
<KNate> so which master is next to help me when all that crap downloads, i dont even know what im supposed to be doing, im not sure i have alsa drivers, or how to use this patch, and what is hg :( ohh the hummanity, why is linux so hard
<Im_the_ONE> i drink too much coffee to be able to sleep :(
<don> did you read directions at the bottom of that page he said,KNate?
<nodesert> KNAte: yes it stays logged in untill i restart my laptop
<Lynoure> KNate: I just closed all the related windows, assuming he would take over. But stop swearing, or you'll be in trouble
<Im_the_ONE> KNate: because itsnt meant to be easy :P
<Lynoure> KNate: someone will probably help you, as long as you don't swear yourself to get kicked before that.
<Im_the_ONE> lol
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: well, I have permission to take it to mutal friend and temporarily borrow drive until we can at least get some stuff installed.
<Admiral_Chicago> !grub > Admiral_Chicago
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: do that, at least you will eliminate one possibility if itsnt really the problem :P
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: indeed. and in a couple months he can get a new one
<flowingfire> In less than 10 days, it looks like Fedora is releasing a new version.  Does anybody know what the pros and cons are about Fedora as opposed to Ubuntu.  I'm very happy with Ubuntu, but a number of things are buggy... Would Fedora be better or worse?
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: or you can try a minimal net-installer :)
<flowingfire> Does Ubuntu tend to be a few steps ahead of Fedora?
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: but you will need to burn it into a cd-rom
<don> I just tried fedora, when it got updates it froze solid
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: well, there is other things that are not installing, like oblivion in windows
<keypad> can some one help me ? my tvtime is not displaying colour :(
<flowingfire> don: Frozen solid? Like crashed?
<don> Fedora did not impress me at all
<Im_the_ONE> Alonea: yeah, it appears to be dvd driver problem at all :P
<don> just froze could not do anything with it
<Lynoure> KNate: What did you download? I'm not familiar with the module-assistant, just the old way, but maybe I can still help (however I only do low-stress fun support as I cannot take your 50 anyway)
<flowingfire> Hmm . . . you'd think that the red-hat engineers could come up with something better.  lol
<don> work ok till update but not very impressive
<Alonea> Im_the_ONE: yeah, its the only thing that isn't brand new besides video card, which he is also borrowing, but its still nice
<_6StringKng_> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_6StringKng_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Assassin`> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<flowingfire> Hmm... What are the plus-sides of Ubuntu? I like it but I don't know how to compare it on any real technical basis
<KNate> ok its done downloaing
<KNate> i dontknow what i downloaded
<KNate> ill tell you
<KNate> :~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) autoconf automake1.7 libtool mercurial
<KNate> how do i check if i have the alsa drivers so i can apply the patch
<Im_the_ONE> KNate: apt-get install module-assistant
<KNate> what is that program
<Lynoure> Im_the_ONE: If you are going to walk him through I can go have breakfast.
<Im_the_ONE> a module assistant
<Lynoure> Im_the_ONE: don't forget sudo.
<KNate> is it possible to make a recovery cd? like the windowz ones, so if anything screws up i can just load, and boom, back how it is
<don> It is not like that,KNate just sound dvrs
<KNate> ok, so whos ready to rock n roll and get my sound working lol
<Lynoure> KNate: the problem is that particular sound chip does not work "how it was" in that version. Unlike to windows, most hardware companies do not supply Linux with drivers but volunteer make them themselves.
<KNate> so new drivers+patch will make it do its thing?
<KNate> my gf will be home soon, ready to rub it in that vista is better because it plays sound.. sigh
<Im_the_ONE> KNate: usually :P
<KNate> so what do i need todo first to install the latest alsa drivers
<Im_the_ONE> im still waiting for a x-fi fatal1ty sound driver for lonux
<Im_the_ONE> *linux
<Im_the_ONE> vista sucks :X
<don> ya, KNate you have sound on live cd?
<pollyo> Im_the_ONE: Why not tell us what you think is good ...
<KNate> i dont think so, i only used the live cd to isntall
<Im_the_ONE> i preffer XP, or linux... vista sucks.
<Lynoure> Im_the_ONE: But you are going to walk KNate through it, right?
<don> If I didnt have sound on cd I would not have installed
<don> I hope somebody does
<Lynoure> I'd hate to go goof of if someone just drops the ball again..
<Im_the_ONE> Lynoure: i can try, but im not an expert
<Im_the_ONE> :P
<don> try
<KNate> :( this isnt going to bork my whole install? ive installed it many times after screwing it getting wireless and beryl working lol
<Im_the_ONE> lol
<Im_the_ONE> KNate: whats ur gpu?
<KNate> 512 7900
<Lynoure> KNate: no, not going to, only at most your sound, and that does not even work now
<KNate> nvidia
<Im_the_ONE> nice thing is to try to install beryl on a debian system, with a ATI graphic that can only run with proprietary drivers, its awesome!!!
<Lynoure> KNate: the sound module only affects the sound, and in this case possibly the build in modem
<KNate> well i dont use the built in modem, lol modem, i dont think anyone uses dial up anymore
<Im_the_ONE> i use
<Lynoure> Im_the_ONE: But you do know how to continue, right?
<Im_the_ONE> it makes me a call when someone tries to break to my system
<Lynoure> KNate: I know some people who travel a lot and they occasionally do.
<KNate> i dont know where to go from here, AFAIK, im to install latests alsa drivers then use the new patch?
<Lynoure> KNate: get the sources, apply patch, compile, install.
<KNate> when im out on the road and i need internet, if im in the city, theres free wireless everywhere, other wise i use my phone
<KNate> ok, you wanna lead me through it? pretty please
<KNate> ill send you a jar of vegimite lol
<Im_the_ONE> how does he apply a patch? like: ./ patch ?
<Im_the_ONE> hehe
<Lynoure> KNate: I'm desperately hoping someone who either likes doing support or can take your reward will walk you through it... I have not even had breakfast yet
<KNate> get some breakfeast n come back lol
<Pollywog> why can't I apt-get mythtv?  is it not in the repositories for Feisty?
<Lynoure> KNate: did you fetch the patch yet: http://mailman.alsa-project.org/pipermail/alsa-devel/attachments/20070516/cfea9bb1/attachment.patch
<Im_the_ONE> Pollywog: u have to allow the repositories
<KNate> is it only 3.6kb?
<Pollywog> I have multiverse and universe enabled
<KNate> because i clicked download and thats all i got
<Pollywog> or is mythtv in some non-standard one?
<Lynoure> KNate: yes, patches are small, usually
<Pollywog> !mythtv > pollywog
<Im_the_ONE> Pollywog: allow the others too :)
<KNate> ok patch is on desktop, whats next, install alsa drivers?
<Pollywog> oh that's it, I am missing some
<Pollywog> thanks
<Lynoure> KNate: then you need the source... pity I do not know what version that patch was for. Looks a bit like the development version
<KNate> 2.6 somthing arather
<Lynoure> KNate: actually, you could also try on #ubuntu, as your problem is not kubuntu only and there is way more people there.
<KNate> they all ignore you ther
<Lynoure> KNate: or ever #alsa
<KNate> oo, ill  try there
<Pollywog> KNate: just don't go to #debian to ask ubuntu questions :)
<Im_the_ONE> lol
<Lynoure> Pollywog: actually, they could still help him with this.
<Im_the_ONE> dont go to debian to make any question :)
<Pollywog> don't even say anything that ends in buntu
<Lynoure> They are similar enough.
<Im_the_ONE> they dont even help you with debian questions lol
<Lynoure> Im_the_ONE: has helped me.
<Pollywog> yes they are but they don't like to answer ubuntu questions
<Pollywog> it is even in the topic there I think "this is not #ubuntu"
<MrBougo> hello!
<MrBougo> how can i only see the packages from one source with adept?
<Im_the_ONE> some help, some are just stupid :D
<MrBougo> i want to see only the packages fron the kubuntu CD
<Im_the_ONE> MrBougo: comment the lines on /etc/apt/sources.list and leave only the cd option
<MrBougo> i'll try this, thank you! :)
<Pollywog> okay what if I am missing most of what goes into a sources.list in Feisty?  I have forgotten where to get it
<Pollywog> I know there is a way to get it I have forgotten it
<Im_the_ONE> type "sources.list generator" on google
<Pollywog> thanks
<Jucato> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Im_the_ONE> i miss the apt-setup tool :)
<Lynoure> KNate: I messeged you with a summary, I hope it helps.
<Im_the_ONE> Lynoure: how do i apply a patch?
<Lynoure> Im_the_ONE: you? You have that problem too?
<Im_the_ONE> Lynoure: no, just curious, never did that
<Lynoure> Im_the_ONE: it's googlable :)
<Im_the_ONE> :(
<Lynoure> Im_the_ONE: the two obvious words, try it...
<Im_the_ONE> thought it was easier than that :D
<Lynoure> Im_the_ONE: it is, a oneliner. But it's good to learn to look things up...
<Im_the_ONE> Lynoure: im not in the mood right now :P hehe
<Lynoure> Im_the_ONE: I can never remember that is has < and not > anyway
<Lynoure> I'm never in the right mood to google for grownups =)
<Im_the_ONE> im a kinda lazy
<Im_the_ONE> :(
<Lynoure> Im_the_ONE: That's one of the reasons why I kinda quit doing support. That and namecalling, upsetness when things are not easy and "I did it my way and now it does not work and it is all your fault"
<Im_the_ONE> I got it, but i think its nice to help, and the try is worth it
<Im_the_ONE> maybe not professionaly :P
<Pollywog> I have been using Linux for almost 10 yrs and I am still green
<Im_the_ONE> Pollywog: then u never really used it :P
<Pollywog> :)
<Im_the_ONE> i like linux because i learn how to configure some services/servers
<Im_the_ONE> otherwise i would never use it, lol
<KNate> how do you cd to the desktop
<Pollywog> when I started, Linux was very particular about who it would play with
<Lynoure> Im_the_ONE: it's nice to help as long as it is nice, indeed.
<Im_the_ONE> KNate: cd /home/*USER/Desktop
<KNate> lynoire said he would only help me if i gave him $500
<Im_the_ONE> Lynoure: if you know how to help, i dont think its a problem :P
<Im_the_ONE> KNate: lol, give me a laptop and i learn a way how to help you :D
<angeldarkholme> hi guys....any of you have ever used vmware to run an existing windows partition on a virtual machine?
<Lynoure> KNate: I did not!
<Lynoure> KNate: you evil liar :(
<MrBougo> angeldarkholme, never
<angeldarkholme> I have all the configuration files needed but i keep receiving the same error
<Im_the_ONE> windows partition? format it!
<Im_the_ONE> kidding :D
<MrBougo> you should join some vmware channel instead :)
<angeldarkholme> file not found: windows vmdk
<Lynoure> KNate: I am not allowed to keep my own clients, my contract forbids it. So I can only do this for fun.
<Im_the_ONE> Lynoure: even if its a charity? lol
<angeldarkholme> I cant...unfortunatelly i need it to develop for windows CE
<Lynoure> KNate: and right now, hungry, tired and wondering when I'll go to see my mother in the hospital, it is not fun
<Pollywog> Lynoure: you work for a certain company in a certain Redmond?
<Lynoure> KNate: I messaged you with summary, take it or leave it but do not go telling lies about me
<Im_the_ONE> KNate: you couldnt load the module or what?
<Lynoure> Pollywog: no, for a small company that is very focused on it's people and hoping the same from them.
<Pollywog> oic
<Im_the_ONE> i work on Apple
<MrBougo> what does that kubuntu logo in the adept manager mean?
<Im_the_ONE> that u are running kubuntu distro
<Im_the_ONE> :D
<MrBougo> am i? i didnt know!
<MrBougo> seriously :p
<MrBougo> on some lines next to the packet's name
<MrBougo> there's a little kubuntu logo
<Jucato> MrBougo: it indicates packages in the main and restricted repositories. the supported packages
<Im_the_ONE> its kubuntus version? :)
<MrBougo> oh ok :)
<KNate> lol it was a joke man
<MrBougo> KNate, i answered to Jucato's message :p
<angeldarkholme> there's a lot of people in the vmware chanel....and everybody is sleeping
<angeldarkholme> lol
<MrBougo> not to Im_the_ONE's
<Im_the_ONE> KNate: now he doesnt want to help you anymore :D
<Lynoure> KNate: It's a joke that could get me fired if my boss was gullible. I have no longer any urge to help you, so good luck.
* Jucato whistles innocently...
<MrBougo> angeldarkholme, wake them up >:D
<Im_the_ONE> Lynoure: is your boss a maniac?
<Jucato> angeldarkholme: or wait for them to wake up... :)
<don> Ya?
<Jucato> hm... let's keep discussions here workplace-safe, ok?
<Im_the_ONE> no porn stuff? :(
<Lynoure> Im_the_ONE: no, but my contract excludes working in the field of IT for other people and I have 2 months of test period left. No, she is luckily not gullible, but I still do not value the joke.
<angeldarkholme> im gonna sleep
<angeldarkholme> have a nice night guys
<Im_the_ONE> Lynoure: you need to relax. :D
<Jucato> Im_the_ONE: specially that. none of those in here
<MrBougo> angeldarkholme, like the guys on the vmware chan?
<Jucato> angeldarkholme: and hope that when you wake up, they'll be awake too? :)
<Lynoure> Im_the_ONE: I was done with this some minutes back already
<Im_the_ONE> Jucato: just kidding, sorry for my humor :(
<Pollywog> MrBougo: are you using VMware Workstation 6?
<MrBougo> yup i am
<angeldarkholme> it depends on your concept of "nice night" for me for example a nice night would be playing billiard in a good bar with my friends
<angeldarkholme> lol
<Pollywog> not the free version, the server, correct?
<Pollywog> I am running Workstation 6
<Pollywog> what seems to be the problem?
<Im_the_ONE> nice night = doing nothing and doing everything you want
<angeldarkholme> so you run vmware?
<MrBougo> Workstation 6
<MrBougo> not player
<MrBougo> i do, on windows
<MrBougo> not on linux
<Pollywog> oh
<Pollywog> then I do not know
<angeldarkholme> mmm
<angeldarkholme> anyway...maybe you can help me..
<Pollywog> I run it on Linux
<angeldarkholme> please..I don't understand
<Lynoure> Im_the_ONE: the things I told KNate before the joke should be enough to get him through it, anyway :)
<MrBougo> heh Pollywog i dont have any problem with vmware
<angeldarkholme> why if i have all my configuration files and everything configured
<Pollywog> k
<MrBougo> angeldarkholme has, but i don't
<angeldarkholme> when i try to turn the virtual machine on
<angeldarkholme> it says.
<Im_the_ONE> Lynoure: is your boss on the chan? lol :D
<angeldarkholme> windows.vmdk not found
<angeldarkholme> I can see windows.vmdk inside the directory!!!
<Im_the_ONE> Lynoure: take it easy... :P
<Lynoure> Im_the_ONE: why are you going on about this?
<Im_the_ONE> Lynoure: ok, sorry :(
<KNate> if i was linux savvy mabey, but i dont know whats going on :(
<Pollywog> angeldarkholme: have you renamed any of the files in ~/vmware ?
<angeldarkholme> no
<Lynoure> Im_the_ONE: if you want to help him, I can message you with the same things.
<Im_the_ONE> i would, if i knew how :P
<Pollywog> angeldarkholme: you are running Workstation 6 on Feisty?
<don> I would like to see him get his sound
<Im_the_ONE> Lynoure: i was just kidding, but sorry anyway :)
<angeldarkholme> yes
<Pollywog> was it ever working?
<KNate> how do you browse your hdd
<KNate> as stupid as it sounds
<ke> Uhm?
<Lynoure> Im_the_ONE: messaged you anyway, in case you want to try. :)
<angeldarkholme> i looks like it works...but it always asks for that file
<angeldarkholme> i don't know why...
<angeldarkholme> I have been stuck in the same problem for days
<Pollywog> it is odd that it is asking for a file of that name if you did not rename anything
<angeldarkholme> :S
<ardchoille> KNate: ALT+F2, type in:  kfmclient exec /path    (where /path can be any path such as /home/username)
<Lynoure> KNate: you can do that with Konqueror, just press the Home button
<Pollywog> did you download a VM from someplace?
<angeldarkholme> what happens if you rename something?
<angeldarkholme> yes
<sercik> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Pollywog> try to open it with VMware player
<Pollywog> I think the problem might be the version of VMware that created the VM is different from what you are using
<angeldarkholme> but I already tried
<KNate> so my hdd, is basicly home, where are all the /usr and other folders kept
<angeldarkholme> i downloaded the files from here
<angeldarkholme> http://www.advicesource.org/ubuntu/Run_Existing_Windows_Instalation_On_Ubuntu_With_Vmware_player.html
<Lynoure> KNate: no, but you can press Up button to get there, or edit location to /
<Pollywog> I wonder if some file was renamed when you downloaded it
<Lynoure> KNate: or just do  cd /   on the command line
<ardchoille> KNate: Your hdd is the entire file system. The root of the system is "/". Your personal files are in /home/username
<Pollywog> angeldarkholme: did you use Automatix?
<Pollywog> angeldarkholme: stay away from Automatix
<Im_the_ONE> i need to sleep :-(
<KNate> oooooooh i get it how, so its like / is C;drive and /home/nate is /documents and settings
<angeldarkholme> no...
<angeldarkholme> i don't use i
<angeldarkholme> it
<Im_the_ONE> i hate to sleep
<ardchoille> KNate: You can say that, yes
<angeldarkholme> i saw that the log files
<angeldarkholme> from vmware said this:
<angeldarkholme> (The file specified is not a virtual disk)
<angeldarkholme> for windows.vmdk
<angeldarkholme> i know it's not a virtual disk
<angeldarkholme> but...it is a configuration file..
<angeldarkholme> how can I make it understand it?
<Pollywog> angeldarkholme: so did you convert a Windows partition into a virtual machine?  I did not know you could do that
<angeldarkholme> yes it is possible
<angeldarkholme> you have to set up
<angeldarkholme> the sectors of the disk that you are using in your windows partition and so on
<angeldarkholme> it's interesting stuff
<angeldarkholme> now everything is configured but i cant make it load
<Pollywog> maybe there is a forum for that type of thing
<Pollywog> I looked around there and did not find anything
<angeldarkholme> yes...now im going to sleep.....
<Pollywog> me too
<angeldarkholme> it's sad to have to sleep
<angeldarkholme> fucking body
<angeldarkholme> lol
<Pollywog> !ohmy
<angeldarkholme> sleep is boring
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<angeldarkholme> :|
<angeldarkholme> ok "#$"$ body
<don> What is happening KNate?
<bahr> This may sound stupid, but if I want to play with source code in KDE apps, and try to make patches etc., am I then forced to download the source code at each apps homepage name, or is the source code already on my system in some directory unknown to me?
<angeldarkholme> :O nice question
<angeldarkholme> i think you need to download the source code
<Jucato> bahr: apt-get source <package_name> (no sudo)
<Jucato> it will download the related source code for that package.
<Im_the_ONE> to sleep is for weaks
<bahr> Jucato: Thank you :) Where will it be stored?
<Jucato> take note, though, that while a KDE app has a separate binary package, it might be part of a whole module when it comes to source code
<Jucato> bahr: the current directory where you ran the command
<bahr> Jucato: Oh ok, but well I want to begin helping and play around making patches, but I really don't know which programs to get to start playing around with the source code ...
<Jucato> for example, say you want to download the source code for umbrello but umbrello's source code is part of the kdesdk module, so apt-get source umbrello will download the source code for the whole kdesdk module
<Jucato> !packaging | bahr
<ubotu> bahr: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<bahr> Great thank you
<Im_the_ONE> nice :)
<Jucato> bahr: while patches are fine, submitting debdiffs for testing seems to be preferred. more info in #ubuntu-motu
<Im_the_ONE> i love to program on C
<bahr> Jucato: I have no experience with it at all, I'm just looking at some starting point, and was recommended yesterday to play around with small things first in apps that seem to annoy me
<Jucato> most (maybe all) KDE apps use C++ though
<bahr> So I just want the applications, so that I can do that, it will probably last some time before I make an official real patch :)
<Jucato> good luck :)
<bahr> thank you
* Jucato had to put off learning how to package for some reasons
<bahr> lol
<bahr> Hm I actually like Konqueror a lot more than my beloved Firefox :P
<KNate> what is wrong here, why wont it copy
<KNate> nate@natious:/usr/src/alsa$ cp /home/nate/downloads/alsa/alsa-*
<KNate> cp: missing destination file operand after `/home/nate/downloads/alsa/alsa-*'
<KNate> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<KNate> nate@natious:/usr/src/alsa$
<KNate> 
<Jucato> like the error said, you are missing a destination file/directory
<KNate> where tho
<KNate> what should i type, im trying to copy the alsa driver to /usr/src/alsa
<Jucato> the syntax is: cp <source> <destination>
<Jucato> you only have the source part
<KNate> and the file is in home/nate/downloads/alsa/alsagile
<Jucato> since you are already in /usr/src/alsa, the <destination> would be . (dot, meaning "this"/current directory)
<KNate> oh, so i missed the dot
<Jucato> of course you will need to use sudo
<Jucato> but I'm not sure if that's recommended
<KNate> omg this shits me
<KNate> why wont it just work
<Jucato> let me guess, it's giving you "Permission denied"?
<MrBougo> bye
<Jucato> bye
<MrBougo> have a nice day :)
<MrBougo> part
<MrBougo> oops
<MrBougo> forgot the "/"
<bahr> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* epimeth waves at Jucato
<epimeth> gmorning
<Jucato> moin epimeth
<ardchoille> Jucato: Nice post today :)
<epimeth> post?
<Jucato> heh thanks :)
<Jucato> blog post
<epimeth> where is this alleged blog?
<_6StringKng_> could someone recommend some cool games for linux?
<Jucato> on Planet Ubuntu
<Jucato> !games | _6StringKng_
<ubotu> _6StringKng_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
* Jucato had to "give up" gaming when he switched
<bahr> I love bots :D
<epimeth> heh... cute.  somehow I thought you were mid/south american, not philipino
<Jucato> :P
<guillermo> i question!
<guillermo> Do i need an antivirus using kubuntu? is there any available?
<alexandre> guillermo there is some aviables.. but... you don't need it... but if you want one.. in kde-apps.org should there be some of them...
<K_user> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Iwonder|too> klamav is cool
<Iwonder|too> kde front end to clamav
<Jucato> !virus | guillermo
<ubotu> guillermo: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ahmed> hi
<ion> im trying to run GNOME-RDP and its saying ERROR cannot access database
<ion> how do I fix that
<epimeth> does anybody have divx player working in firefox?
<Iwonder|too> epimeth: mplayer won't play them?
<epimeth> nope... telling me I need a plugin
<epimeth> trying the mediaplayerconnectivity add-on
<Iwonder|too> got a link?
<Iwonder|too> i'll see if mine works,so far everything i've tried has
<Cugel> I use that all the time, perfect extension.
<epimeth> http://www.watchvids6.com/view.php?vid=1237299
<Cugel> (https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/446)
<keypad> Can some one help me out with my tv capture card ?
<guillermo> thet file about virus in linux was interesting
<Iwonder|too> keypad: what card
<keypad> Its a Play TV Pro
<guillermo> what about logging in to my internetbank
<Iwonder|too> guillermo: really makes windows suck more,eh?
<guillermo> that is secure aswell i guess
<epimeth> hrm... mplayer isn't playing divx I guess... maybe I'm missing the codec?
<guillermo> i have been using kubuntu for 2 days, and i dont think i am going back to windiows
<keypad> Iwonder|too: I was wraped when I found my tvcapture card that was not supported in vista worked in linux
<Iwonder|too> guillermo: as secure as the encryption used
<keypad> Iwonder|too: Its just that the composite in is black and white.
<keypad> and thats my only use for that card.
<keypad> it works but I get no colour out of any video mode I use
<keypad> pal ntsc
<Iwonder|too> epimeth: nope mine fails says use mplayer
<keypad> I think I need PAL-B or something
<hyper_ch> is there already a gutsy iso available?
<alexandre> guillermo: Obviosly ;)
<guillermo> then i have to go and pay some bills =)
<alexandre> lol
<Iwonder|too> keypad: what are you using to cature with?
<keypad> Iwonder|too: TV Time
<felix_> Hi, I want to access audio cds with konqueror on my freshly installed Kubuntu Feisty Fawn, but it says that I have insufficient rights. Can you tell me in which groups the user has to be?
<henri_> hey, does somenone know how to tell power manager not to auto-suspend when ktorrent is running?
<Iwonder|too> have you tried xine?
<keypad> Iwonder|too: no
<Iwonder|too> felix_: audio
<felix_> wonder: I am in audio, this is the weird issue, and I can play them with amarok
<keypad> Iwonder|too: trying now.
<nodesert_> whenever i restart my computer i need to reconfigure my kopete.i think the problem is about kwallet
<nodesert_> can somebody help me about this
<Iwonder|too> keypad: xine-ui should have multi-format tuner support with a bunch of settings
<felix_> wonder: but i can't rip the cds
<K_user> guillermo : yeah (k)unbuntu is good :)
<Iwonder|too> felix_: rip or copy?
<Iwonder|too> mounting a audio cd is goofy,by nature linux won't
<henri_> hey, does somenone know how to tell power manager not to auto-suspend when ktorrent is running?
<Iwonder|too> henri_: temporary disable it?
<Jucato> felix_: playing audio cd's and ripping them to mp3 or ogg are 2 different things
<alexandre> K_user: Kubuntu is better than Ubuntu too XDD
<Jucato> !ripping | felix_
<ubotu> felix_: To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<felix_> wonder: well, I don't know the exact difference between rip and copy, I just want to have the tracks on my hdd. I do not understand why I can play them with amarok
<Iwonder|too> or cron tab to check for a torrent pid and key click,like kaffeine does
<felix_> ubotu: I know, but it says me I do not have the rights to do so
<Jucato> felix_: ubotu is a bot
<MrBougo> lol
<felix_> I just learned that :)
<Jucato> felix_: check the link that the bot gave. it has instructions
<K_user> alexandre : I guess it depends on your pref - I use KDE (Kubuntu)
<felix_> ok, I will checkt the link, thank you!
<keypad> Iwonder|too: do you mean gxine ?
<henri_> |wonder|too: yes, that works but it would be cool if it was automatic thing... :-)
<Iwonder|too> should work,i use xine-ui
<alexandre> K_user I know that.. but.. programs.. in KDE has not alternative... Amarok... vs Listen? such as example..xD
<keypad> Iwonder|too: I cant find any video capture settings
<epimeth> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alexandre> talking about.. all things.. anyonw know.. when will CompComm go out?
<Iwonder|too> keypad: it might not,wasn't thinking,i did xine-ui as source,it may be different than binary gxine
<keypad> Iwonder|too: ok ill look through adept installer now.
<epimeth> grrrr... didn't have w32codecs installed
<epimeth> I'll bbl.. gonna go eat
<Iwonder|too> apt-cache search xine
<epimeth> let you know if that fixes it, too!
<Iwonder|too> i have win32 codecs and it didn;t play
<_6StringKng_> how do you cd to a folder with 2 words in the name?  can't remember how
<_6StringKng_> what didn't play?
<Iwonder|too> tab completion is best
<bayer> i have a problem with apt-get - i'm trying to install the lates kde4, but i think it causes trouble because i had an older version of kde4 installed. now it complains "trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/solidfakenetbackend/fakenetworking.xml', which is also in package kde4libs-data"
<keypad> Iwonder|too: Cant find it :(
<Iwonder|too> a video online epimeth was trying
<_6StringKng_> ah
<_6StringKng_> anyone know the answer to ym question then...
<_6StringKng_> my*
<Iwonder|too> keypad:  it may not be there,as i sometimes use sources
<Jucato> _6StringKng_: just start typing the first few letters of the folder name then press Tab
<Jucato> _6StringKng_: it will autocomplete the name.
<_6StringKng_> ah
<Iwonder|too> _6StringKng_: tab complete it or \ for space
<Jucato> or if you want, you can do: first\ second
<Jucato> or "first second"
<Iwonder|too> as in Program\ Files
<Jucato> O.o
<bayer> has anyone got an idea to solve that problem?
<keypad> Iwonder|too: so im screwed : (
<neutron> Hi
<|Wiz|> Any tips for a good filemanager except Konq?
<Iwonder|too> keypad:  probably not ,check the forum of all distros,i'm sure other have the issue
<Lynoure> bayer: remove the old one first if it gives you trouble. You do have kde3 to fall back on anyway, right?
<Jucato> |Wiz|: tried Krusader?
<Iwonder|too> i thought kde4 was still alpha
<Lynoure> Iwonder|too: it is
<Jucato> |Wiz|: there's also Dolphin, but the KDE 3 version is so far behind the KDE 4 version
<|Wiz|> Jucato: I can't seem to find the package for it even though it's supposed to be in the rep.
<bayer> Lynoure, yes i have, but apt-get won't let me do anything as long as this problem exists. i even can't remove the conflicting package
<pynsa> hi folks
<Jucato> !info krusader | |Wiz|
<ubotu> |wiz|: krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.80.0~beta1-1 (feisty), package size 2982 kB, installed size 8324 kB
<Jucato> |Wiz|: make sure you have "universe" enabled in your repositories (should be enabled by default)
<|Wiz|> Ah, thnx Jucato, I'll double check that it's enabled and I'll give Krusader a try
<bayer> is there a way to get apt-get back into a consistent state?
<pynsa> since the update to 7.04 i have a huge usb issue: when i boot my laptop with my usb mouse plugged in it wont work, i have to boot with no usb device plugged in and connect the mouse when the computer has finished booting.
<nodesert_> i think there is something in kubuntu like gadgets in vista
<nodesert_> what were they?
<pynsa> superkaramba is like gadgets
<Skrot-> SuperKaramba
<bayer> nodesert_, i guess you mean compiz
<pynsa> bayer: try apt-get -f install
<|Wiz|> pynsa: hade you tried lsusb and see if it comes up there?
<Jucato> !superkaramba | nodesert_
<ubotu> nodesert_: superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<pynsa> |Wiz|: yes, lsusb shows nothing
<pynsa> i mean no mouse
<bayer> pynsa, this results in the error above
<Lynoure> bayer: see http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php/Repairing_apt-get_database , add sudo where needed.
<Lynoure> bayer: You are aware that KDE4 is recommended for developers only and far from being stable?
<bayer> Lynoure, yes
<|Wiz|> pynsa: There is no chance that you've changed something in BIOS so that's disabled there?
<bayer> Lynoure, i just wanted to see how far they are
<NiceGuyUK> Is it possible to navigate up and down the messages list in KMail using the cursor keys?
<bayer> Lynoure, i know it's still alpha
<keypad> Iwonder|too: is there any other alternatives  ?
<Lynoure> bayer: there is a livecd for that, I think
<Iwonder|too> xwatv
<pynsa> |Wiz|: no, i changed nothing in the bios
<Iwonder|too> but that source also
<keypad> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NiceGuyUK> !kmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lynoure> bayer: much safer way. http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/
<NiceGuyUK> !kontact
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kontact - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|Wiz|> pynsa: there is a bug reported @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/84762
<bayer> Lynoure, i didn't think it would cause a problem during install, as is is announced on the kubuntu website
<Lynoure> bayer: there is a reason why website says it is for developers only. :) Seen some people break their kde3 in the process.
<bayer> Lynoure, great, the --force-overwrite did the trick!
<MrBougo> bye
<bayer> Lynoure, i'm not stupid.
<NiceGuyUK> I am - I installed Vista on one of my machines
<nodesert_> ubotu: i found ,it was gkrellm
<Iwonder|too> gkrellm is sweet,plugins are nice and easy to configure,wish superkaramba was likewise
<NiceGuyUK> yeah, hand-editing files and needing Python knowledge slows you down
<NiceGuyUK> SuperKaramba is more eye-candy than gkrellm though
<Iwonder|too> dunno gkrellm with tranparent skins is aweful pretty
<NiceGuyUK> and without its pretty awful :P
<NiceGuyUK> in fairness to the author(s) though, functionally its very good
<Iwonder|too> yeah its ugly out of the box
<NiceGuyUK> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MementoMori> hi all
<MementoMori> I cant get my wireless card working on a feisty
<MementoMori> the card is a 88w8335 [Libertas] 
<NiceGuyUK> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NiceGuyUK> wonder what chipset that uses
<MementoMori> I'm trying to use this card with ndiswrapper and many different win driver
<ompaul> manchicken_, I thought you were going to change your nick ;-)
<blackdiamond_> hi guys..I have a problem with a disinstallation..could you help me..? last day i installed avast antivirus, but a lot of people suggest me not to use it..now i try to remove it but i can't..not in the konsole and not with adopt..what i have to do?
<MementoMori> I used mrv8000 mrv8335 and netgear
<NiceGuyUK> did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3
<MementoMori> every driver loads well with ndiswrapper and I can see wlan name in knetworkmanager but I cant associate to the lan
<bahr> Is there another pdf viewer for Kubuntu which can highlight text and make notes? It doesn't seem that kpdf is able to do that?
<blackdiamond_> when i try to remove that pacake using konsole it said "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<NiceGuyUK> bahr: Adobe do a linux version of their one if you don't mind running propietary software
<MementoMori> NiceGuyUK: I'll try also this guide
<MementoMori> thanks
<NiceGuyUK> k
<blackdiamond_> someone can gently help me?
<bahr> NiceGuyUK: I would prefer not, but if that's the only one, then I guess I need to use it :/
<NiceGuyUK> blackdiamond_: you may have another package manager open (adept, apt or something) - you can only use one at a time
<Jucato> bahr: the next version of kpdf, named okular, will be able to do those things... but it's still for KDE 4...
<NiceGuyUK> bahr: maybe evince (the gnome one) supports it?
<Jucato> !adeptfix | blackdiamond_
<ubotu> blackdiamond_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<bahr> Ah how nice. Just another reason for looking forward to KDE4 realease
<NiceGuyUK> bahr: I went for pragmatism over principles and just installed Adobe ;-)
<blackdiamond_> yeah!!! now it works..thank you very very mich uboto!
<blackdiamond_> your great!
<NiceGuyUK> ubotu is an automated response, not a person ;)
<blackdiamond_> are you jocking me?
<blackdiamond_> really?
<NiceGuyUK> yup
<NiceGuyUK> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* esben_ like uboto anyway. 
<blackdiamond_> ahah cool
<NiceGuyUK> me too, takes me back to the days of writing eggdrop scripts in tcl :)
<K_user> alexandre : was away from computer - Yep really I like it. Kubuntu package is very impressive!
<NiceGuyUK> Is it possible to navigate up and down the messages list in KMail using the cursor keys?
<zzsputnik> when i run DVB-T with Kaffeine it stalls really bad and there is no sound
<NiceGuyUK> never mind, found it out now - uses left and right instead of up and down!
<K_user> NiceGuyUK : Kmail - thanks I was waiting 4 that answer too :)
<NiceGuyUK> K_user: yeah, I answer difficult questions, and ask easy ones ;)
<MrBougo> :p
<NiceGuyUK> !dvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NiceGuyUK> !dvb-t
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvb-t - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NiceGuyUK> me neither :(
<_4strO> !codecs | zzsputnik
<ubotu> zzsputnik: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrDigimon> lemme guess, uboto is a bot?
<NiceGuyUK> yup
<MrDigimon> hard to figure out =P
<don> ya but a cool bot
<MrBougo> !hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NiceGuyUK> !ubotu | MrDigimon
<MrBougo> :(
<ubotu> MrDigimon: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MrDigimon> all-knowing? about computers i guess but not all-knowing of anything outside that topic
<chx> I installed Feisty but the installed system doesn't boot as it does not find the CF card I installed on -- builtin for laptop, worked absolutely fine w/ installer. It however finds a full speed USB device which is... not present.
<felix_> I identified the problem on the audio cds: I have insufficient rights to read from an audiocd - even as root. I do not understand this
<NiceGuyUK> chx: probably cos the bootloader hasn't got the necessary drivers for CF loaded.
<nate__> helllooo
<nate__> HELLLO OUT THERE
<MrDigimon> echo: HELLLO OUT THERE.....OUT THERE.....THERE....E..
<nate__> hey
<NiceGuyUK> !trolls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trolls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> where is the "read receipt" option in kmail/kontact? I can't find it
<nate__> !Assholes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about assholes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nate__> can somone help me build and install a pkg
<MrDigimon> !bellends
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bellends - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> don't play with the bot
<MrDigimon> what sort of pack?
<Jucato> !packaging | nate__
<ubotu> nate__: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<nate__> well im a freeking newb and suck, but
<nate__> to get my sound working, some said i need to newsest alsa driver and to patch it, after about 3hrs i did it
<nate__> and now thats where im at, someone else said i need to build it into a pkg so i can install it?
<NiceGuyUK> hyper_ch: under Composing, something about automatic disposition notifications
<kaukx> nate,./configure !
<lerneaen_hydra> is there a known problem with the h264 opensource codec?
<nate__> i just do that in the DIR, and it will make a pkg?
<lerneaen_hydra> as in corrupt frames showing
<hyper_ch> NiceGuyUK: ok, I found that... but where can I disable that I send my notifications out to others?
<lerneaen_hydra> typically with a green (00FF00) overlay
<NiceGuyUK> lerneaen_hydra: not that I know of. I use it all the time without problems
<kaukx> forget to put smile,:Di dont get your problem,nate
<NiceGuyUK> hyper_ch: doesn't it prompt you ?
<nate__> ok i did that, it scrolled up like 50things now what
<hyper_ch> NiceGuyUK: nope... it sends them
<lerneaen_hydra> NiceGuyUK: hmm, funny. vlc manages to play it without issues but the system's codec can't
<hyper_ch> NiceGuyUK: I had it set at one stage but I guess I've lost that setting somehow... and I can't find it anymore
<K_user> !parental control
<NiceGuyUK> lerneaen_hydra: I use it more for encoding that decoding to be honest (via ffmpeg)
<MrDigimon> does anyone know how to konfigure my sound card?ive got one built in and one pci ive just added but the sound keeps switching from the built in to the pci and the pci to the built in
<lerneaen_hydra> hmm ok
<keypad> how do I run .sh files again  ?
<hyper_ch> keypad: sh file.sh
<hyper_ch> keypad: or if it is executable ./file.sh
<keypad> I did both of those.
<keypad> Its asking for a input file.
<lerneaen_hydra> NiceGuyUK: which media player do you use?
<keypad> got it.
<hyper_ch> NiceGuyUK: I found it... it is deactivated... but whenever I read mail on the server (IMAP) it will send the notification.... hmmm...
<ajus> no sound with gaim on feisty.... while other apps sounds well.. help please
<NiceGuyUK> lerneaen_hydra: mostly vlc. my h264 encoding is targetted for my PSP though
<lerneaen_hydra> NiceGuyUK: hmm, ok, it seems to be a kaffeine/xine related issue after some research
<hyper_ch> btw, is it normal through vnc that if video is being played on the remote computer that only a blue screen appears in krdc?
<NiceGuyUK> hyper_ch: yup
<NiceGuyUK> hyper_ch: remote desktop apps seldom transmit low level video overlays
<hyper_ch> NiceGuyUK: just wasn't sure if I installed all codecs on my mom's computer :)
<Meglo_> I'm going to start a company for speeding ticket insurance. :|
<ajus> my gaim has no sound... help pls
<KillMe> bye..
<KillMe> i'm off
<KillMe> dead
<KillMe> cruel world...
<KillMe> bye
<NiceGuyUK> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<MrDigimon> which codec should i install so i can watch wmv with MPlayer?
<NiceGuyUK> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NiceGuyUK> its in the restricted formats
<NiceGuyUK> !codecbuddy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codecbuddy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NiceGuyUK> hmm
<janne_> hello! I use mostly Opera as my browser but it is annoying that flash does not work with it... suggestions how to fix this?!?
<keypad> can some one help me get my tv capture card working
<keypad> I nstalled xine-ui
<keypad> *installed.
<MrBougo> bye
<K_user> janne_ have u installed flash?
<NiceGuyUK> !marillat
<ubotu> marillat is a repository created for Debian. Please don't use it on Ubuntu. Consider using !seveas or !plf
<NiceGuyUK> !plf
<ubotu> The Penguin Liberation Front is dedicated to distributing software that cannot be included in Linux distributions for various reasons - See http://plf.zarb.org/ (not yet fully functioning) - See also !Medibuntu and !Seveas
<NiceGuyUK> MrDigimon: check the above message from ubotu ;)
<MrDigimon> Penguin Liberation Front :D
<NiceGuyUK> plf and medibuntu repositories have the w32codecs package which should sort out wmv for you
<MrDigimon> ive found a pack that i think will help me with the codecs
<MrDigimon> at least i think so
<K_user>  janne_  : have u installed flash?
<MrDigimon> gstreamer ffmpeg video plugin
<NiceGuyUK> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<MrDigimon> checking it
<noiesmo> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<hatem_> hello every 1 :)
<hatem_> this is ma first time i am using linux and i loved it :)
<MrDigimon> try to get more ppl to use it =)
<hatem_> actually i am working as microsoft MBS spec. but that's what i call os :D
<hatem_> ya sure kubuntu is amazing lol :d i am gonna tell ma customers about it hehe :d and sure ma familly :d
<NiceGuyUK> hatem_: I even got my mother and gf running Ubuntu now :-) Less time for me cleaning up their viruses and spyware ;)
<hatem_> lol yah sure :) but i guess if there is advanced retail applications on dat would be more than amazing :D
<MrDigimon> everyone her where i live is against linux, they all use windows only for the games (and get a bunch viruses too)
<NiceGuyUK> who needs retail apps?  most of the time there is a free equivalent to do the same job
<NiceGuyUK> and for games, I use a PS2 and a PSP :D
<hatem_> the only thing  that make people buy windows at buissn. is the buissn. applications microsoft use
<NiceGuyUK> such as ?
<MrDigimon> im more of a nintendo fan but i have an PSP
<NiceGuyUK> Pornstation Portable :->
<NiceGuyUK> movies on the go
<hatem_> something like retail mang/ system in the front and back as axapta
<K_user> NiceGuyUK : I'm putting my bro on kubuntu - virus/spyware cleanup is annoying me too :(
<hatem_> by the way guys microsoft just buy that applications lol microsoft got no application made by them :d
<MrDigimon> i had to format all of our computers all the time
<NiceGuyUK> K_user: there's a tshirt now that says "No I will not fix your computer - Use Linux!" :D
<hatem_> rms, gp, ax, navition, all dat :d
<MrDigimon> must buy that shirt :D
<K_user> NiceGuyUK : I like it - where can u get them :)
<NiceGuyUK> Tshirt : http://info.cafepress.com/cgi-bin10/DM/y/nbVR0Ku61z0MX40BRFO0ES
<NiceGuyUK> browse aroudn to find more similar ones
<MrDigimon> must send that site to every one i know, thx for telling us
<NiceGuyUK> no probs
<lbawinowns> What dog seriously have a t-shirt that says "I won't fix your computer again" :p?
<NiceGuyUK> rofl
<NiceGuyUK> good point
<MrDigimon> i always fix my friends computers :)
<lbawinowns> Hehe, nice site anyway, but I'm not that much of a linux fan :D /leaves/
<MrDigimon> i have fixed my best friends comp 'bout 5 times
<MrDigimon> it gets annoying after awhile :P
<K_user> MrDigimon : twice is more than enough.
<MrDigimon> lemme guess, noones intrested in that?
<MrDigimon> yepp
<K_user> MrDigimon : why do it - give then the option of linux.
<K_user> MrDigimon : i assume the r using ms
<K_user> they
<MrDigimon> they dont want linux 'cause "We cant play any games on that"
<nate__> oh i just cant get the sound working
<nate__> im going to explode
<K_user> MrDigimon : what games?
<nate__> can you get different sound cards for laptops
<K_user> MrDigimon : in any case why is that your prob?
<MrDigimon> Sims 2, WoW and a bunch of games like that
<K_user> MrDigimon: can they be played undr wine?
<MementoMori> how can I force ndiswrapper kernel module to be loaded at startup?
<MrDigimon> dont think so but u can play them if u install Windows with QEMU
<MrDigimon> u can play WoW with wine
<mad_goldfish> hmmm. Think I've managed to bork my konqueror :-( It won't start, and there's no errors if I run it from a shell, it just hangs. :-( was working a couple of hours ago until I played a video (I tried the embedded MPlayer and xine but neither worked, and then it crashed)
<MrDigimon> tried to kill anything that uses konqueror with ps -ax ?
<MrDigimon> or anything thats named konquror
<mad_goldfish> Does logging out and back in count? I made sure there weren't any konqueror processes left after I logged back in, but it still won't load. Neither will kaffeine.
<MrDigimon> tried to restart?
<mad_goldfish> Restarted X. 2 secs, I'll try a full thing...
<MrDigimon> *annoying silent*
<dark_> 000
<sercik> i have enabled transparency but i see nothing different
<dark_> Remote Desktop Connection
<sercik> is it necessary some program to have trasparent window??
<clement> yep
<sercik> hi clement: speqk with ne?
<dark_> i want use Remote Desktop connect to windows2003 server the connection string is ip:3389?
<chris_scummette> got some problemes with mp
<chris_scummette> mp
<chris_scummette> 3
<chris_scummette> lol
<sercik> scummette seems an italian word!
<chris_scummette> lol
<sercik> are you italian??
<sercik> scummette = scommette = he bet, she bet
<chris_scummette> nope french
<sercik> chris_scummette: what do you need about mp3?
<chris_scummette> ha ok
<chris_scummette> scum = bad guy in english
<chris_scummette> sercik
<chris_scummette> ma amarok refuses to play them and i cant even install the mp 3support
<sercik> do you have dapper or edgy??
<chris_scummette> my adept dont run too!
<chris_scummette> feisty , you lose!
<chris_scummette> lol
<SlimeyPete> adept sucks... use synaptic ;)
<chris_scummette> cant even load it
<SlimeyPete> you can't load synaptic?
<MrDigimon> or u could use  aptitude
<chris_scummette> aptitude says adept is alrready running
<chris_scummette> but i ran nothing
<SlimeyPete> "killall -9 adept", then try again ;)
<chris_scummette> no process killed
<chris_scummette> im new to linux thats maybe why i getting troubles
<SlimeyPete> there's a lock file somewhere. (maybe in /var/lock/apt? I can't remember) which you might have to remove
<chris_scummette> im also getting trouble to lgin as a root
<chris_scummette> guess im a total noob
<chris_scummette> but i still managed to install that USB modem
<sercik> chris_scummette: ubuntu doesn't have a root account
<chris_scummette> su
<MrDigimon> use the su
<sercik> if you want to run root command you need to use the command sudo!!
<sercik> no
<chris_scummette> okay
<MrDigimon> sudo su
<chris_scummette> ;)
<sercik> su don't work
<MrDigimon> sudo su
<sercik> MrDigimon: wait a minute
<MrDigimon> ?
<chris_scummette> HAAAAAAAAAA!
<chris_scummette> al(ight
<chris_scummette> now imlogged!
<sercik> when you launch adept he asks for a password you need to enter user password
<sercik> the password with which you login
<MrDigimon> took me a week to figure the sudo su out
<chris_scummette> yes
<sercik> if you want to be root
<AaronCN> where can I config auto-join channel?
<chris_scummette> but it says its alrezady running
<sercik> you can do sudo -i
<chris_scummette> AaronCN: that good old IRC commands
<chris_scummette> ;)
<sercik> chris_scummette: now we try another approach! what do you need to do??
<jlarsson> can anyone help me in kubuntu 6.06 to get dual nbotscrens beetwen windows and kubuntu, PM ME
<chris_scummette> i need to play mp3 with amarok
<chris_scummette> and it dont want to install the support
<MrDigimon> dont u get amarok working?
<sercik> and why do you speak about adept??
<chris_scummette> and my adept refuses to reinstall amaraok
<chris_scummette> adept installer
<chris_scummette> manager
<chris_scummette> sorry
<sercik> !multimedia > chris_scummette
<sercik> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<sercik> jlarsson: have you installed windows before kubuntu??
<jlarsson> yep
<AaronCN> chris_scummette: I also wish auto-join would be a command. :) Konversation is quite good, need to spend some time to make some configuration. :)
<sercik> windows overwrite mbr
<sercik> which windows do you have?
<sercik> xp?
<chris_scummette> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<yanntech> hi ;)
<sercik> jlarsson: search on internet on how to start linux using wondows xp boot manager
<chris_scummette> now i got the files to install
<chris_scummette> what command should i write in the terminal?
<dark_> i can't connect windows 3389 port why?
<sercik> dark_: this is a windows problem
<dark_> but i can connect from my windows xp
<MrDigimon> does it exist any linux version of autoit v3 (write windows scripts in linux)
<MrDigimon> !autoit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrDigimon> guess not
<jlarsson> Can someone help me again to get a bootscreen in kubuntu betwen kubuntu and linux ?
<jlarsson> kubuntu and windows i mean *!
<tapas> hmm, is the kde4 beta avaiable in kubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> I didn't think there was one, yet? I thought it was still in alpha. In which case, I doubt it's available.
<jlarsson> HELP ?!
<SlimeyPete> you mean the boot menu?
<SlimeyPete> you need to get into Linux and use grub-install
<jlarsson> I-n-e-e-d h-e-l-p
<seishinbyou> Good evening
<SlimeyPete> jlarsson: I just gave you help.
<seishinbyou> by boot screen do you mean splash screen
<seishinbyou> i.e. that grub-background thing
<jlarsson> how do i use grub install
<SlimeyPete> jlarsson: oyu need to get into Linux using a recovery CD, then configure your GRUB files and run grub-install against your hard disk.
<SlimeyPete> I have to go to lunch now - if you google for tutorials on configuring GRUB, you should find a few that will help.
<jlarsson> install it over again `
<jlarsson> ?
<jlarsson> i put me orifinal kubuntu cd in the cd driver ? and then what?
<chris_scummette> why are my downloads "stalled" in k torrent
<jlarsson> zxcgas
<jlarsson> f
<jlarsson> as
<guillermo> hi
<guillermo> i need some help
<guillermo> "the utility unrar is not in yuor path"
<guillermo> it cames up when I try to unpack a .rar file i just downloadaded (last episode of lost)
<AaronCN> chris_scummette: that's also my question. :(
<sercik> guillermo: is simple you don't have unrar installed or the executable is not in PATH
<mad_goldfis1> Ah, cool. Works now, much better, thanks :-) Somehow that even fixed the annoying behaviour the kaffeine got infected with, trying to populate its playlist with my entire filesystem on startup.
<hoang> does someone know such program has the same functions as Total Commander?
<FOAD> hoang: krusader
<sercik> midnight commander
<guillermo> the utility unrar is not in your PATH what to do?
<sercik> guillermo: do you know that is path??
<user_590> hi all
<guillermo> no the wildest idea
<sercik> PATH is a variable that contain a list of path in which to search for a program
<hoang> sorry, I'm a noob in OSS world
<sercik> for example if you have an executable in PATH you can simply give the name
<sercik> or if not you need to change directory in which the executable is
<sercik> and then execute it
<tangervu> Hi!
<sercik> or you can do the full path for example /usr/local/bin/programname
<sercik> but i think that you have not installed unrar
<guillermo> but i dont even know where unrar is?
<guillermo> i did isntall via adept now and ark opened the file
<tangervu> Just asking that is there some problems with the current apache2.2-common package?
<sercik> if you want to find a file you can use the command find -iname nomefile
<sercik> it will search in all subdirectories so you need to run that command from / directory to be sure that all hd be scanned
<sercik> i go to lunch i will return
<tangervu> I tried to do complete reinstallation of apache but for some reason it doesn't install all the needed files into  /etc/apache2
<tangervu> For example /etc/apache2/mods-available is completely empty and the apache2.conf -file is missing too
<user_590> "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device" - what is it ? (((
<tangervu> 7.04 is the version for kubuntu...
<user_590> people :)
<mad> ciao
<wsjunior> hi fellows! after hibernating my laptop screen doesnt come back. is it a know problem?
<NiceGuyUK> !laptops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laptops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NiceGuyUK> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<NiceGuyUK> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NiceGuyUK> !hibernating
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernating - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NiceGuyUK> oh well, worth a try
<tangervu> !apache2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tangervu> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<guillermo> what is the command to see your hardware?
<NiceGuyUK> depends what you want to see
<guillermo> what graphic card i got
<tangervu> !fcgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fcgi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NiceGuyUK> try lspci
<sercik> Hi NiceGuyUK, also if i prefer girl....
<sercik> guillermo: do you need help? Have you solved your problem?
<NiceGuyUK> heh, I been using that nick on IRC for about 8 years - too lazy to change it
<sercik> yes but seems strange to me call a guy "nice"
<MrDigimon> does anyone know how to konfigure mplayer so the new codecs work?
<NiceGuyUK> well, I'm not nasty, so I gotta be nice.
<sercik> do you want to play proprietary formats??
<sercik> probably you need to install w32codecs
<MrDigimon> i have the codecs but how do i configure it?
<sercik> launch mplayer for a console so you can see errors messages
<sercik> it is not necessary to configure
<sercik> mplayer search in a specific folder in which w32codecs are...
<Jucato> MrDigimon: no need to configure. once installed, codecs should work automatically. what media format are you trying to play?
<sercik> hi Jucato
<sercik> how do you do?
<Jucato> hi sercik
<Jucato> um... sick actually. but otherwise ok :)
<sercik> sorry!
<MrDigimon> Im trying to play wmv
<sercik> MrDigimon: launch mplayer from a konsole the try to plat wmv
<Jucato> sercik: no worries :)
<sercik> MrDigimon: you can also try vlc program
<sercik> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin*
<Jucato> MrDigimon: you have w32codecs installed right? how are you trying to play it?
<MrDigimon> right-klicking/open with/mplayer
<Jucato> ah...
<Jucato> try playing it in amarok or kaffeine?
<sercik> MrDigimon: i have told you to launch mplayer from konsole
<sercik> the try to play that file
<MrDigimon> ok, will try
<sercik> so you can see output messages
<sercik> Jucato: do you rhink that amarok support wmv??
<Jucato> of course :)
<Jucato> with the right codec (w32codecs)
<sercik> and he uses xine??
<sercik> it uses xine??
<Jucato> amarok and kaffeine use xine by default on Kubuntu
<Jucato> actually, amarok can only use xine for the time being
<sercik> i know about keffeine bun not about amarok
<Jucato> easy to check. Configure Amarok ->Engines :)
<sercik> yes i have already seen :)
<Jucato> there was a time when Amarok could use gstreamer also. but kinda changed
<sercik> you are right!!!
<MrDigimon> it works from konsole but the colours ar a bit crapy
<sercik> MrDigimon: launch gmplayer from konsole
<FOAD> Since yesterday, whenever I boot into kde, after a few minutes almost all applications segfault when I try to start them.  The same does not happen with gnome, so I think it's not a hardware problem.  Any ideas what could cause this?  (Right after booting I can run everything fine.)
<cinzuto> salve a tutti
<Jucato> gmplayer?
<cinzuto> posso chiedere un aiuto?
<sercik> gmplayer is the right executable mplayer is a text program
<MrDigimon> the same thing as before: crappy colours and fullscreen
<p-casso> cinzuto: do you speak english?
<sercik> cinzuto qui parlano solo inglese ;=
<sercik> :)
<p-casso> cinzuto: my italian is not the best...erm it's null :)
<cinzuto> sercik allora posso parlare con te
<Jucato> !it | cinzuto
<ubotu> cinzuto: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<cinzuto> ?
<sercik> can cinzuto speak in italin with me??
<sercik> cinzuto parla se qualcuno si lamenta ci spostiamo
<cinzuto> ok
<sercik> anzi parliamo in privato
<manu__> hi
<manu__> i wanted to know the hardware which is minimum for kubuntu to run it with an acceptable speed
<manu__> does it run on a 430mhz cpu or an 600mhz?
<manu__> main aim is office work
<FOAD> More specifically, it appears that it's exclusively gnome apps that start segfaulting.
<FOAD> But again, not straightaway, it takes a few minutes.
<p-casso> manu__: look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(Linux_distribution)#System_requirements
<snikker> can i choose what packages i can install, with "debootstrap" command?
<p-casso> manu__: it claims 256 MB RAM are enough
<MrDigimon> whoa, i tried a different movie and the whole shit froze (had to restart X)
<Jucato> manu__: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php Scroll down to "Requirements"
<p-casso> Hi everyone, I have a smal question/problem on a xorg dual screen setup. Is there anyone available who could help me with this?
<sercik> MrDigimon: i don't know what tell.. you can try another software "vlc"
<manu__> Jucato: hm and about the cpu? there is only ram mentioned, i nat to have an acceptable speed
<MrDigimon> ok, heard of it....
<Jucato> MrDigimon: um.. are you on a 32-bit or 64-bit system?
<manu__> 430mhz?
<Jucato> hm.. not really sure
<EdijusLive> Can I use WinModem with Kubuntu? Can I see windows files with this OS?
<MrDigimon> no idea jucato
<MrDigimon> dont remember
<Jucato> MrDigimon: what's your processor? AMD64 or something?
<NiceGuyUK> MrDigimon: do uname -a to check :-)
<Jucato> because the w32codecs don't work on 64-bit systems...
<MrDigimon> pentium 3 650mhz
<p-casso> EdijusLive: Windows Files shouldn't be the problem
<Jucato> ah no biggie then
<p-casso> EdijusLive: but you cannot write on NTFS
<Jucato> !modem | EdijusLive
<ubotu> EdijusLive: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<EdijusLive> p-casso, why I can't?
<NiceGuyUK> p-casso: you can if you use ntfs-3g :)
<NiceGuyUK> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<NiceGuyUK> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<p-casso> EdijusLive: As far as I know the vendor of Windows does not want this
<p-casso> NiceGuyUK: is that thing stable?
<p-casso> cool, didn't know that
<MrDigimon> but if u are able of playing avi, mov shouldnt u be able to play wmv?
* SlimeyPete uses it
<NiceGuyUK> p-casso: stable enough to get in the repositories now :)
<SlimeyPete> MrDigimon: eh? They're totally different.
<Jucato> MrDigimon: no. different codecs :)
<p-casso> NiceGuyUK: the only thing I knew was this capture-ntfs thing
<NiceGuyUK> MrDigimon: wmv definitely works under vlc with codecs installed - its what I use
<MrDigimon> just wondering, dads comp could play anything directly from the beginning
<NiceGuyUK> p-casso: kubuntu helps you learn new things daily :)
<Jucato> p-casso: ntfs-3g has released a stable version (1.0). and of course, MS doesn't want you doing this, so it's a reverse engineering kind of thing I think
<MrDigimon> he had some sort of debian and installed kde later while i had kubuntu
<p-casso> NiceGuyUK: I know, I know. Switched to kubuntu a few weeks ago, coming from debian. Great thing...really
<EdijusLive> What is Kubuntu intsllation requiments?
<p-casso> I have a litte question about an dual screen setup, though. Is there anybody who can help me with? I had not much luck searching the forums
<NiceGuyUK> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<NiceGuyUK> that help?
<MrDigimon> i just tried vlc i can hear the sound but nothing else
<p-casso> NiceGuyUK: thanks, I got the setup working in a night of hacking. radeon driver, MergedFB. The only problem I have: I don't want to restart X when I take the laptop with me. Is there any possibility?
<p-casso> NiceGuyUK: I have also a xinerama setup, which worked but without dri. That led me to the mergedFB option of my radeon card
<p-casso> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<NiceGuyUK> p-casso: not sure, I don't have that setup, but sounds unlikely, since you're changing the hardware X is expecting
<p-casso> I expected this *sigh*
<NiceGuyUK> why is restarting X a problem? it only takes a few secs
<p-casso> Well, the apps have to load. That takes time. firefox, Eterm, kmail, konqueror
<MrDigimon> didnt they rename firefox to iceweasel?
<NiceGuyUK> ah, I see
<p-casso> I have to move the kicker to screen 1 also manually
<NiceGuyUK> MrDigimon: only in Debian
<MrDigimon> ok
<NiceGuyUK> MrDigimon: cos Debian made changes that Mozilla Foundation didn't like and refused to let them call it FireFox
<NiceGuyUK> silly politics again
<MrDigimon> of course
<MrDigimon> but its still the same :D
* NiceGuyUK makes his own FireFox hacks and releases it as RainRabbit :-D
<MrDigimon> what did they change whit firefox when they had to get another name?
<NiceGuyUK> not sure, thats a job for Google ;)
<bahr> Am I the only one having trouble to access Gmail with Konqueror?
<MrDigimon> but Linux is always gonna be better than windows (at least for me)
<HymnToLife> depends which Linux
<MrDigimon> thay are nearly the same all of them, its only different things that are installed
<AFaith> bahr: i can open Gmail with Konqueror, but i cannot acces all those good features, because Konqueror it's not a supported browser :)
<AFaith> btw, hello people :)
<robert_l> g'day all
<HymnToLife> MrDigimon, how many of them did you try out to say that ?
<MrDigimon> tried knoppix, (K)ubuntu, Debian and some that i dont remember
<HymnToLife> you try Slackware and tell me if it's "nearlt the same" :p
<MrDigimon> hmm, maybe i must think about if they are all the same =P
<MrDigimon> they have their own style but they are all from the same from the beginning
<NiceGuyUK> Linux is the same - its the bundled apps and environment that differ.
<NiceGuyUK> One kernel to rule them all!
<NiceGuyUK> Distro != Linux
<MrDigimon> thats facinating, 1 kernel to all the different
<MrDigimon> versions
<HymnToLife> yep, but the kernel is just one tiny bit, really
<NiceGuyUK> exactly
<NiceGuyUK> its the distros that differ
<HymnToLife> in the way they ork, distros like Slackware and Debian for example have very little in common
<MrDigimon> wasnt the guy who wrote the kernel from finland?
<NiceGuyUK> yep
<robert_l> hmmm, lots of lines of code for 'just one tiny bit' though ...
<MrDigimon> i live in Finland
<HymnToLife> robert__, compared to everything else, yes
<NiceGuyUK> thats why Debian refer to GNU/Linux
<HymnToLife> how many lines of code do you thing there is in gcc for example ?
<HymnToLife> think
<MrDigimon> umm, good question =P
<robert_l> 8172
<NiceGuyUK> try multiplying up by at least 1000
<robert_l> ok, bad guess by me  :)
<MrDigimon> 9'000'000?
<HymnToLife> so my point is, with all the distros out there, lots of them are just as bad as win
<HymnToLife> both technically and philosophically
<NiceGuyUK> ecample : Debian 2.2 contains more than 55 million lines of code
<MrDigimon> umm, who wants to read it? =)
<robert_l> hate to debug that then
<robert_l> isn't a good or bad distro relative to what a user wants from it?
<HymnToLife> certainly
<MrDigimon> but linux is from finland from the beginning so i guess thats why im using it, and theres no viruses
<HymnToLife> ok, "distros that _I_ think are bad"
<HymnToLife> better ? :p
<robert_l> not being picky, just wondering why so many distros - so many parallel developers - some with little in common except the kernal
<NiceGuyUK> cos everyone thinks they know better :P
<HymnToLife> you just said it, because people want different thing from them
<MrDigimon> a little thing i noticed, how many of u speak swedish?
<NiceGuyUK> even Windows has stolen our idea - Vista Standard, Vista Pro, Vista Ultimate.  So many distros!
<NiceGuyUK> ;-)
<HymnToLife> they stole it from Manrdriva
<robert_l> isnt that a patent infringement ????
<seishinbyou> Vista was a great advertisement for Linux
<NiceGuyUK> I have a Vista machine - for the purpose of seeing just how bad it is
<NiceGuyUK> (and for comedy value!)
<robert_l> :)
<MrDigimon> :)
<HymnToLife> I'd never install Vista on one of my machines
<HymnToLife> they did nothing to deserve that
<NiceGuyUK> lol
<NiceGuyUK> by day I run a support team in a software company that is purely MS
<korobase> !disk
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<NiceGuyUK> (but I support people on #kubuntu while I'm at work :-P )
<HymnToLife> korobase, when checking factoids for yourself, please msg the bot in privatez
<NiceGuyUK> really? thats the rule?
<robert_l> wife's boxen has vista home - wouldn't let her print emails because 'it was unsafe' - had to trawl the forums to see how to disable that,and the annoying 'security' popups
<seishinbyou> I use VMWare to run the custom apps I need at work and that's it, but even some of those are moving to web-based solutions
<HymnToLife> not really a _rule_ but what's the point in doing it on the public channel ?
<NiceGuyUK> knowledge sharing?  I had a question earlier that someone else said "I was waiting for the answer to that too"
<NiceGuyUK> tis useful sometimes
<korobase> seishinbyou:Where can I find the VMware?
<HymnToLife> asking a question is different from just firing up a !factoid :p
<HymnToLife> korobase, vmware.com
<NiceGuyUK> I guess
<HymnToLife> not too surprisingly :p
<korobase> It's a free software?
<seishinbyou> vmware is available as a trial (the player is still free I think)
<HymnToLife> free as in beer
<NiceGuyUK> it is now, for personal use
<seishinbyou> The workstation is only free for 30 days
<HymnToLife> not free as in freedom
<seishinbyou> but they did have a beta period where you could register as a developer and get a free license
<seishinbyou> hence I still have it
<seishinbyou> It's great, though.  Snapshots features ftw
<HymnToLife> vmware server is free without limit
<seishinbyou> How is qemu shaping us these days, anyways?
<HymnToLife> dunno, been a while since I last checked it out
<seishinbyou> I'll have to try it out again, the accelerated kqemu wasn't working last time I tried it
<MrDigimon> but have anyone of u had the same problem as me when installin xp with qemu, it stops when its installing devices...
<robert_l> no, just had problem of xp stops ......
<robert_l> when running xp
<korobase> What is the diff between the vmware server and Workstation?
<MrDigimon> wonder why it stops at devices for me then....
<NiceGuyUK> lol
<Jucato> korobase: workstation is not free (you have to pay) and more supported. it gets newer features than either server or player
<seishinbyou> korobase: http://kontrawize.blogs.com/kontrawize/2006/03/vmware_server_v.html
<NiceGuyUK> MrDigimon wonders about someting, then Iwonder|too joins
<NiceGuyUK> amusing :)
<HymnToLife> Jucato, true but server has always done the job for me
<Jucato> HymnToLife: true. I was just answering his query :)
<korobase> Can I install a OS using the Server as well as the Workstation?
<HymnToLife> yes
<Jucato> oh btw, I think workstation has something in beta that will let your guest OS use hardware 3d acceleration
<robert_l> c(_)  found that free beer
<seishinbyou> Free beer?  That reminds me, when is the next Tokyo Linux meeting...
<Jucato> O.o
<seishinbyou> June 8th :(
<seishinbyou> Linux meetings in Tokyo are usually lots of drinking and complaining about how Japanese managers try to push Windows for everything
<NiceGuyUK> its not just a Japan thing ;)
<seishinbyou> Yeah, just a language difference, really :)
<NiceGuyUK> I used to go to Linux meetings in London
<stanley> hi guys...i'm trying to play a vcd, n i think i installed every codec known to man
<stanley> but i can;t get it to play
<stanley> can someone help me out please??
<manu__> is it possible to send a video file to video device video0?
<manu__> so it would be possible to send a video via webcam?
<manu__> instead of using the cam on this device?
<korobase> In the /etc/fstab.What is the UUID means?
<korobase> I want to mount a disk part and write it to the fstab.
<Jucato> !uuid | korobase
<ubotu> korobase: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<korobase> How to write a UUID.
<NiceGuyUK> korobase: Universally Unique Identifier
<Jucato> korobase: you don't need to. you can just use the regular /dev way if you want
<stanley> guys help me out please...i need to see this vcd to do a presentation
<stanley> i've installed every codec i can find
<Jucato> or you can use System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Disks & Filesystems
<stanley> but i can't get it to play
<ulrich> which media player do u use?
<NiceGuyUK> stanley: what are you using to try and play it, and what error do you get?
<korobase> But May characters can't be show correctly.
<chris_scummette> normal vcds can be viewed in some dvd players on your tv usually
<stanley> i have used totem, real player, and kaffeine
<korobase> It use the Chinese gbk character set.
<ulrich> try vlc media player
<chris_scummette> yep vlc runs almost everything
<NiceGuyUK> ulrich: thats what I was gonna say too :)
<stanley> kaffeine just kicks out
<Jucato> korobase: I think you have to use the correct mount options for that. I'm not familiar with that though. sorry
<stanley> real player just stops
<chris_scummette> real player just sucks
<stanley> n totem says it needs new plugins
<ulrich> yea then try vlc media player
<stanley> vlc
<stanley> ok
<stanley> thanx
<chris_scummette> yes vlc
<NiceGuyUK> !vlc | stanley
<ubotu> stanley: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<chris_scummette> no need for codecs or stuff like that
<ulrich> use the adept installer easiest way
<chris_scummette> can someone help me with adept manager
<chris_scummette> ans/od amule too
<stanley> ok thanx
<chris_scummette> i must copy some skin in the usr/share, but it says that i havent got the riht to do that
<chris_scummette> how do i take this right?
<NiceGuyUK> use sudo in front of the command
<chris_scummette> i try to do it via the GUI
<chris_scummette> whats the command?
<NiceGuyUK> sudo sudo cp blah.blah /usr/share
<chris_scummette> sudo upkg ...
<chris_scummette> ok
<NiceGuyUK> erm, without the extra sudo lol
<chris_scummette> lol
<chris_scummette> right
<muad> any suggestions on an ftp program? server, not client
<scheuri> hi everyone
<NiceGuyUK> muad : ProFTPd
<seishinbyou> I juse install sshd and use sftp for that stuff.  Don't like to much around in ftp
<HymnToLife> muad, vsftpd
<MGram> Er her nogle fra DK?
<HymnToLife> !dk
<ubotu> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<scheuri> anyone experience "weird" things with kmail/kontact in kubuntu 7.04....when I reply to a message my cursor is at the bottom and when I forward a message there is no quioting whatsoever even if the template is on
<muad> have to check a few of those out, thanks
<NiceGuyUK> HymnToLife: vsftpd better than ProFtpd?
<HymnToLife> imo, yes
<scheuri> seishinbyou: well, ftp is much faster if you have a lot to transfer....but...well it is plaintext
<NiceGuyUK> HymnToLife: in what ways?
<scheuri> NiceGuyUK: imho, yes it is...more secure
<hyper_ch> any squid pros here?
<HymnToLife> but I must admit I didn't use pro* much
<seishinbyou> true, but I never usually have *that* much to transfer
<NiceGuyUK> ok, may check it out too
<muad> ssh going to allow windows machines access as well, correct?
<HymnToLife> NiceGuyUK, more secure, essentially
<scheuri> seishinbyou: well, then sshd (scp, sftp) is just fine...
<HymnToLife> (vs stands for Very Secure :p)
<seishinbyou> works for me
<scheuri> muad: from windows to linux with ssh is fine....
<seishinbyou> When I had to transfer some files from my Win box to Linux, I set up sshd on Kubuntu and used WinSCP to transfer a bunch 'o' files
<seishinbyou> Nice when my laptop lacks certain things
<muad> hm
<NiceGuyUK> what? no telnet to port 21? :P
<scheuri> indeed
<seishinbyou> like a CD drive or working  USB ports :(
<HymnToLife> I use FileZilla for that, very good FTP client and has SSH support too :p
<scheuri> NiceGuyUK: well...you think you are funny...have you checked Cisco lately? they still use telnet...;)
<muad> was just about to ask if FZ could handle ssh
<NiceGuyUK> scheuri: *shudder*
<HymnToLife> well, it can :p
<scheuri> muad: for windows you may also use WinSCP (for file transfer) or putty (shell)...or actually ftp...:)
<scheuri> anyone familiar with kmail and its templates for forwarding messages and stuff
<muad> well, only one final left so i need to find a project before i start working again, looks like this'll keep me busy.
<muad> is there a guide for any of these? sshd? vsftpd? proftpd?
<muad> i've no experience in these matters
<scheuri> I am too stupid....
<scheuri> *shakes head*
<seishinbyou> sshd I installed with
<seishinbyou> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<seishinbyou> (if my mind is working tonight)
<scheuri> seishinbyou: that looks good to me
<scheuri> but use aptitude instead of apt-get
<muad> there's another question i've been meaning to ask, whats the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<NiceGuyUK> muad: aptitude is better at handling dependencies if you uninstall
<scheuri> muad: NiceGuyUK was faster than me...;)
<muad> heh
<scheuri> muad: he was basically right...aptitude has some more other features, too...however, you do not need them all the time...
<scheuri> muad: there was a good website around explaining it...but...can't find it now...arrrr
<Jucato> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<MrDigimon> have anyone noticed the minesweaper game in aptitude?
<chris_scummette> i got sime problemes running adept manager
<MrDigimon> how come
<NiceGuyUK> chris_scummette: what problems?
<chris_scummette> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system
<NiceGuyUK> chris_scummette: close any other programs for managing software
<chris_scummette> ok
<NiceGuyUK> !adeptfix | chris_scummette
<ubotu> chris_scummette: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<NiceGuyUK> that one too if the first idea fails
<muad> another question -lots this morning it seems- i want to uninstall kopete and replace it with the generic one so i can get the -dev files, any way to do this without apt wanting to remove kubuntu-desktop?
<chris_scummette> may i answer yes or no
<chris_scummette> to this sript
<MrDigimon> script?
<jthomas> good day!  I recently installed Xubuntu on a laptop, and I could choose to change the 'umount' command/button for flashdrives to 'sync && umount'... is this done automatically in Kubuntu, the sync part?
<chris_scummette> lol ok
<chris_scummette> flash updtae had blocked it
<scheuri> muad: this wont be possible as kopete is part of kubuntu-desktop...however, do not worry, kubuntu-desktop is only a virtual package
<muad> scheuri: ah-ha, that makes much more sense now, thanks.
<scheuri> muad: it will leave everything the way it is (expect of removing kopete), but since you have kopete removed, the virtual package kubuntu-desktop is not complete anymore thus will be removed
<muad> scheuri: i get it, neat. never occured to me that it could be a virtual package.
<jthomas> does Kubuntu's 'Safely Remove' a USB drive sync the drive first?
<scheuri> muad: if you make an "aptitude search whateveryouwant" and you see a v at the start of a line...this indicates a virtual packages
<scheuri> jthomas: yes, it does
<scheuri> jthomas: or at least it should
<jthomas> scheuri: why is it not automatic in Xubuntu but yes in Kubuntu?
<muad> the morning of learning lots of new things for me, been using linux for years and always finding more i don't know
<scheuri> jthomas: I am sorry, I can not answer this question...
<jthomas> scheuri: thanks for the help!
<scheuri> jthomas: welcome
<scheuri> jthomas: as a hint...I am doing ALWAYS a "sync" on the CLI when copying important files and then plugging the stick
<MrDigimon> must leave now, mum is trying to rip out the RAM from my computer, Bye
<jthomas> scheuri: i also do this, but it seems to remove some of the user friendlyness if it needs to be done, IMHO
<scheuri> jthomas: sure it does...I am with you...however, I do not know why xubuntu does not do it by default...
<jthomas> scheuri: thanks for the help :)
<NiceGuyUK> jthomas: cos Xubuntu hasn't had code written to support it, whereas KDE uses the KIO daemon
<stanley> hi ubotu...vlc didn't work
<NiceGuyUK> in both KDE and other OSes (win), its always recommended to use the "safely remove this device" thing
<stanley> NiceGuy vlc didn't work
<jthomas> NiceGuyUK: of course one should safely remove.  But if its just a matter in Xubuntu of adding 'sync && ' before hand, wouldn't that be ideal, to sync the data first?
<NiceGuyUK> stanley: hmmm, maybe its a duff VCD then - you tried it on Windows or on a DVD player connected to a TV ?
<stanley> wheni open vlc n choose to play the disc it doesnt show any video
<stanley> yea i have n it works fine
<NiceGuyUK> does it play sound?
<mercsta> hay wats happened to synaptic is it just a gnome thing or has it been taken out of ubuntu with feisty ?
<NiceGuyUK> gnome thing
<NiceGuyUK> sudo aptitude install synaptic if you miss it :)
<mercsta> lol dont miss it so much as feel more comfortable with it ;)
<NiceGuyUK> stanley: if I remember correctly, VCD is MPEG based.  you got codecs for that?
<NiceGuyUK> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stanley> yepp
<stanley> i have every codec u can think of
<epimeth> I feel I must share this with the world
<epimeth> http://bash.org/?741596
<NiceGuyUK> stanley: really sorry, not sure what else to suggest
<ulrich> how can i build a new folder ?
<hyper_ch> epimeth: I like this site quite a bit... one feature less that's missing in Linux ^^ http://www.linuxgenuineadvantage.org/
<hyper_ch> ulrich: just create one
<ulrich> how^^
<ulrich> sorry im new to kubuntu
<ulrich> rightclick new bla doesnt work on my extren hard drive
<stanley> ok thanx anyway
<sercik> which program do you use to play vcd?
<chijin> kaffeine
<hyper_ch> ulrich: maybe an error message would be helpful :)
<sercik> ulrich: you don't have permission to write on external hd
<sercik> hd is ntfs
<sercik> ??
<scheuri> epimeth: LOL
<epimeth> hyper_ch: meh....
<epimeth> scheuri: I swear I spat water on my screen
<hyper_ch> epimeth: have it installed already? ^^
<scheuri> epimeth: well, there are some more quotes you spat the whole glass of water on the screen...yours was just the beginning...;)
<NiceGuyUK> /clear
<epimeth> scheuri: yea... bashorg is usually pretty lame... but now and then there is an absolute gem
<scheuri> epimeth: indeed...
<epimeth> hyper_ch: "meh" means "its amusing, but definetly not <g> or lol - worthy
<NiceGuyUK> epimeth: www.memetic.org
<ulrich> sercik: why dont i have the permission? im the root
<NiceGuyUK> quote : "This is intended to be a less-redneck clone of bash.org"
<hyper_ch> epimeth: what made me laughing is that it has already been hacked ^^
<scheuri> well, thanks epimeth...I was looking for something like "meh"...;)
<sercik> if the hd is ntfs.... toy have to mount it using ntfs-3g
<hyper_ch> sercik: or use a real file system :)
<sercik> i'm not sure but probably this should be the problem
<scheuri> heh
<sercik> hyper_ch: sure you are right
<sercik> also fat32 is better than ntfs :)
<scheuri> epimeth: oh wait...I had "heh" to show the same feeling like your "meh"....never mind...;)
<hyper_ch> my usb-stick has fat32
<epimeth> take that back!  fat32 is better than only two fs's:
<epimeth> fat16
<epimeth> fat8
<hyper_ch> fat1?
<sercik> epimeth: we are joking
<epimeth> I promise, miscrosoft has never stooped as low as to try and create a one bit fs
<epimeth> :-)
<ulrich> ah okay thanks
<sercik> |ntfs
<epimeth> ulrich:
<sercik> !ntfs
<epimeth> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<sercik> ulrich: read this
<epimeth> and specifically:
<epimeth> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<NiceGuyUK> its cooler to use Phat-32 :P
<epimeth> keep in mind that after installing ntfs-config, you have to change the shortcut in the K-menu from gksu to kdesu as gksu does not exist in the defauly kubuntu installation
<hyper_ch> ulrich: why do you want to write to a ntfs drive?
<sercik> epimeth: it you need you cac n install gksu
<sercik> because he want to use it to share woth the rest of the world.............
<ulrich> i want to put some music to my external harddrive
<hyper_ch> why not making it Ext3 and install the ext2/3 drivers in windows?
<ulrich> uargh wait a second and let me read this ^^
<hyper_ch> or use - as suggested - fat32
<sercik> hyper_ch: not all people have ext3 driver installed
<ulrich> i dont know how to change this
<sercik> hyper_ch: which driver do you use to read and write on ext3 from windows??
<Derminator> if somebody know somethong about soundproblems with ubuntu, please write me private a message
<ulrich> i have no idea..
<hyper_ch> sercik: there are ext2/3 drivers for windows :)
<sercik> i konw
<sercik> do you use it? it works good?
<SlimeyPete> ext2fs, isn't it? Or is that the old one...
<ulrich> i didnt use any drivers for the harddrive
<sercik> ext2fs can only read ext2/3 partition
<sercik> but to mount ext3 under windows??
<korobase> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc1,
<korobase>        missing codepage or other error
<korobase>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<korobase>        dmesg | tail  or so
<korobase> How to fix this?
<ulrich> oh there it is the hard drive is vfat
<sercik> korobase i think that hdc is cdrom right??
<Derminator> sorry, i not registred
<korobase> No.It's my first disk part.
<korobase> in my notebook.
<sercik> how many hd do you have?
<SlimeyPete> sercik: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<korobase> One disk
<sercik> thank you SlimeyPete
<sercik> so you have installed bad because hdc is secondary master HD should be hda
<hyper_ch> sercik: http://www.fs-driver.org/faq.html#acc_ext3
<sercik> hda = primary master
<ulrich> what does mounting actually mean ?
<korobase> [CODE]  /dev/hdc1 /media/hdc1    ext3     defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46                0       1
<ulrich> imean what does it change?
<korobase> in my fstab.
<hyper_ch> ulrich: mounting --> adding a partition/drive to a point in the file system
<hyper_ch> ulrich: unlike windows with c: drive and d: drive and so on
<korobase> any one know what is wrong in my fstab.
<ulrich> oh i see
<hyper_ch> linux has one top level called root ("/") and every other devices is somewhere loaded in there
<sercik> korobase you are under linux??
<korobase> yes
<hyper_ch> making e.g. partition 5 or your primary harddisk availbe you could mount it in /media/hda5
<sercik> with the same pc that you speak about?
<sercik> ulrich before use linux you must read some manual!!!
<hyper_ch> then the contents will of that partition will be listed in that folder /media/hda5
<hyper_ch> sercik: reading manuals is not a prerequisite for using linux
<hyper_ch> sercik: (but it helps)
<korobase> I am sure it's /dev/hdc1 because the kubuntu mount my Windows Part D as /dev/hdc5.
<sercik> hyper_ch: please!! without reading you can't use linux
<sercik> it is not possible always ask in chat
<hyper_ch> sercik: sure you can use linux without reading
<sercik> at least the basis.....
<sercik> mount umount fstab init etc....
<hyper_ch> if you get a pre-installed linux or if all your hardware is auto-detected... it's not that different for 80% of the users that just use some word processing, email and web-surfing
<ulrich> yea thats why im reading the link one of u guys sent
<sercik> you are right but if you have a little problem
<mercsta> hi guys im thinking about replacing my ATI video card with an Nvidia card is it going to be an easy transition or should i just reinstall kubuntu ??
<sercik> i'm here to help and also you but the people should also read to learn
<hyper_ch> sercik: same goes for windows... most people jsut have a working system and they just use office, email, internet... if they encounter a problem they have no clue either
<ulrich> okay so which filesystem do i have to have to be able to write on my ext hd?
<sercik> hyper_ch: but if you want to use i suppose that you like pc and you are interested to it so you need to know much about it
<hyper_ch> mercsta: should be easy... you are on feisty?
<mercsta> yeah feisty
<sercik> the people that use pc only for web browsing and email don't know the potential of linux and can't love it
<hyper_ch> mercsta: on feisty it shouldn't be aproblem.... but I'd backup the xorg.conf first :) just to be sure
<hyper_ch> ulrich: what do you want to do with your ext. hd?
<mercsta> so if i shutdown the pc the swap cards then reboot i should have a working desktop still ??
<hyper_ch> sercik: understanding and just using a os are very different things :)
<korobase> drwxrwx--- is 755,right?
<hyper_ch> mercsta: not sure... I've never done it
<ulrich> i want to write some music to it
<sercik> ok you have understood what i want to tell :)
<hyper_ch> mercsta: you may want to put back the xorg.conf first to "nv" before switchin
<llutz> korobase: 770
<mercsta> lol ok mite save that for tommorrow nite then :P
<hyper_ch> ulrich: and it shall be accessible from windows and linux=
<ulrich> yes
<sercik> hi to all i need to go away now see you soon
<hyper_ch> ulrich: how big is the drive?
<ulrich> 80GB
<sercik> hi hyper_ch it's a pleasure to speak with you!
<hyper_ch> sercik: same here :) bye :)
<hyper_ch> can fat32 handle 80gb?
<epimeth> ack?!!?
<epimeth> 17:26
<epimeth> time to run away from work
<epimeth> muahahaha
<llutz> hyper_ch: partitions or files?
<ulrich> i think so atm its in fat32
<hyper_ch> llutz: partitions
<llutz> hyper_ch: it can
<scheuri> epimeth: you are british?
<hyper_ch> ulrich: the most convenient would be to format is as fat32
<ulrich> it is
<hyper_ch> ulrich: as neither windows nor linux has problems writing to it
<chris_scummette> i got problems with a mule
<hyper_ch> ulrich: so what is the problem then?
<ulrich>  i cant create any folders in it
<hyper_ch> ulrich: you know what pastebin is?
<ulrich> Disk /dev/sdb: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<ulrich> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<ulrich> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ulrich>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ulrich> /dev/sdb1               1        9728    78140128+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<ulrich> is this correct?
<hyper_ch> !pastebin | ulrich
<ubotu> ulrich: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hyper_ch> ulrich: you have to mount the drive first into the file system
<ulrich> ok and how do i do this ?
<kuwanger> I have a small problem with the upgrade process to Feisty Fawn.  I'm told I don't have enough free disk space on /boot, specifically that I need to free 36.5M.  My /boot is 31M big.
<ulrich> u got any page where i can read about it ?
<hyper_ch> !mount | ulrich
<ubotu> ulrich: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<hyper_ch> !DiskMounter | ulrich
<ubotu> ulrich: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<chris_scummette> amuke anyon?
<chris_scummette> amule
<korobase> I right now format a partition of my disk part 1.I find it's not the 20G other than 19.2G.why?
<ulrich> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ulrich> ?
<korobase> Where is the other 800M?
<chris_scummette> swap?
<chris_scummette> lol
<korobase> ext3
<hyper_ch> ulrich: do you have a terminal window open?
<kuwanger> The only reason I have /boot as a separate partition is because I remember there being a problem in the past with grub, where there could be the case where an unclean shutdown could cause an ext3 /boot to be unmountable as ext2 by grub.  Is this issue resolved?  If so, I can just move /boot to my main partition.
<ulrich> yes i have
<llutz> kuwanger: imho you can safely move your /boot into /
<knowpix> al!
<llutz> kuwanger: i havent had a /boot since ages, never had any problem so far
<knowpix> salut
<kuwanger> llutz: Well, that's good to hear.
<hyper_ch> ulrich: run:     sudo mkdir /media/fat32
<ulrich> okay and then ?
<hyper_ch> ulrich: sudo mount  -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/fat32 -o uid=1000 gid=1000
<hyper_ch> I think that's it... not 100% sure
<hyper_ch> ulrich: sudo mount  /dev/sdb1 /media/fat32 -t vfat -o uid=1000 gid=1000
<ulrich> okay
<ulrich> some text appears
<ulrich> oh damn i need to go to the eye doc i cant read anything..
<kuwanger> llutz: Well, guess I'll just cross my fingers.
<hyper_ch> ok, some text appearing means it's not correct :)
<ulrich> yea some info and some commands
<hyper_ch> ulrich: what info?
<ulrich> looks like an instruction how to mount
<hyper_ch> !pastebin | ulrich
<ubotu> ulrich: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<llutz>  ulrich: sudo mount  /dev/sdb1 /media/fat32 -t vfat -o uid=1000,gid=1000
<hyper_ch> oh, forgot the comma :)
<ulrich> oh i see so now the ext HD is "connected" with the fat32 folder?
<hyper_ch> ulrich: well, it's mounted there :)
<ulrich> for what stands the uid=1000, gid= 1000 ?
<hyper_ch> ulrich: that's your user and group id
<ulrich> oh i see
<hyper_ch> in linux each file belongs to a certain user and certain group
<ulrich> great thanks :D
<ulrich> looks like i have to read and larn a lot ^^
<hyper_ch> ulrich: and the owner chan set permissions for the file... read write execute rights
<hyper_ch> ulrich: normally expressed like 0755
<hyper_ch> ulrich: or 0644
<hyper_ch> ulrich: depending on the rights
<hyper_ch> !rwx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rwx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jakelights> help please. what command do i use to fix my adept
<crazyrobot> jakelights: whats wrong with it?
<hyper_ch> ulrich: and with the uid and gid (of your user) you make sure, that you can access the files correctly
<hyper_ch> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<hyper_ch> !permissions | ulrich
<ubotu> ulrich: please see above
<ulrich> !permissions
<jakelights> when i try to open it it says i cant do the changes
<hyper_ch> jakelights: what's the exacte error message you get?
<crazyrobot> jakelights: when you first open adept is it asking for a password to open it?
<jakelights> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<hyper_ch> jakelights: there you already have the answer
<jakelights> i had a problem like this but somebody gave me a command to fix this, sorry im new to linux
<hyper_ch> how many instances of adpet are you running?
<hyper_ch> jakelights: do you have synaptic open?
<jakelights> only one
<jakelights> nope
<hyper_ch> jakelights: are you running apt-get or aptitude from the command line?
<crazyrobot> jakelights: in a terminal type 'sudo killall adept' and then try restarting it.
<jakelights> adept: no process killed
<spawn57> do you have aptitude or dselect open?
<hyper_ch> jakelights: run this in a terminal:       ps aux | grep apt
<JuJuBee> How do I tell kubuntu to display a list of users to select from for login rather than just a username and password input field?
<ulrich> hyper_ch: how long do you use linux/kubuntu to know so much about it ?
<hyper_ch> ulrich: I don't know much about it... I have a debian server running now for 2 years... but there's not much to do and I use *buntu now since august
<jakelights> it still the same
<ulrich> i see
<hyper_ch> jakelights: what does    ps aux | grep apt    return?
<hyper_ch> ulrich: I don't know really much about linux :)
<jakelights> ps aux | grep apt
<jakelights> avahi     4902  0.0  0.2   2668  1396 ?        Ss   23:09   0:00 avahi-daemon: registering [jake-laptop.local] 
<jakelights> 1000      7851  1.5  4.0  61976 20824 ?        S    23:45   0:06 konversation -caption Konversation -icon konversation -miniicon konversation
<jakelights> 1000      7939  0.0  0.1   2884   768 pts/1    R+   23:52   0:00 grep apt
<spawn57> hyper_ch: it'll return all the programs that start with apt
<ulrich> well at least more than i do ^^ but okay i use it since 2 days
<spawn57> hyper_ch: no apt running ..seems fine
<hyper_ch> neither apt-get nor aptitude
<spawn57> hyper_ch: what's the problem though?
<hyper_ch> jakelights:    ps aux | grep synap
<hyper_ch> spawn57: he can't open adept displaying the message some other tool is alrady running
<jakelights> ps aux | grep synap
<jakelights> 1000      7980  0.0  0.1   2880   748 pts/1    R+   23:56   0:00 grep synap
<hyper_ch> jakelights:    ps aux | grep adept
<spawn57> can't he find out who's which program na user is created the lock file?
<jakelights> there:
<jakelights> ps aux | grep synap
<jakelights> 1000      7980  0.0  0.1   2880   748 pts/1    R+   23:56   0:00 grep synap
<hyper_ch> spawn57: yes
<spawn57> hyper_ch: i dunno what command can help him do that? is it lsof?
<JuJuBee> Anybody?  I want to display a list of users that can log into a given machine rather than just have a username and password field.
<ulrich> okay now this is stupid.. i still cant move any folders to my musicfolder..
<vagabon1> I followed instructions from this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=dell+wireless+1390 to get my wireless working.  Network Manager recognizes my card and my network but when I try to connect it hangs at "Activation stage: configuring device - 28%".  Anyone have any suggestions?
<hyper_ch> spawn57: no clue :(
<hyper_ch> jakelights: tried rebooting?
<spawn57> hyper_ch: hehe that's the cheap way but it should work
<jakelights> ive tried it already but nothings change
<hyper_ch> ulrich: execute  this   sudo ls -al /media
<hyper_ch> ulrich: and    sudo ls -al /media/fat32
<hyper_ch> ulrich: and use a pastebin
<hyper_ch> spawn57: apparently it doesn't work
<ulrich> i dont know how pastebin works ^^
<crazyrobot> jakelights: see what files are in /var/lock
<hyper_ch> !pastebin | ulrich
<ubotu> ulrich: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<chris_scummette> hezy
<chris_scummette> hey
<hyper_ch> jakelights: sudo ls -al /var/lock
<chris_scummette> im getting troubles with amule
<spawn57> jakelights: try doing apt-get update and paste the error here (if it's around 1-2 lines )
<chris_scummette> refuses to load cause of the skin i gu"ss
<ulrich> 1
<ulrich>  2
<ulrich>  3
<jakelights> apt-get update
<jakelights> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<jakelights> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<ulrich>  4
<ulrich>  5
<ulrich>  6
<hyper_ch> jakelights: sudo apt-get update
<ulrich>  7
<hyper_ch> ulrich: ????
<ulrich>  8
<ulrich>  9
<ulrich> 10
<ulrich> 11
<spawn57> jakelights: hehe sorry i forgot to tell you to do sudo
<ulrich> 12
<ulrich> 13
<ulrich> 14
<jakelights> sorry too
<ulrich> 15
<ulrich>   total 120
<ulrich> drwxr-xr-x  8 root   root  4096 2007-05-17 16:35 .
<ulrich> drwxr-xr-x 21 root   root  4096 2007-05-16 18:10 ..
<ulrich> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root     6 2007-05-16 17:37 cdrom -> cdrom0
<spawn57> urlich pasted in here hhaha
<hyper_ch> ulrich: use a pastebin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ulrich> drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root  4096 2007-05-16 17:37 cdrom0
<ulrich> drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root  4096 2007-05-16 17:37 cdrom1
<ulrich> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root    45 2007-05-16 17:38 .directory -> /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/directory-media
<spawn57> use pastebin if it's more than one line man
<jakelights> sudo apt-get update
<jakelights> Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release.gpg [191B] 
<jakelights> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main Translation-en_US
<jakelights> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/restricted Translation-en_US
<jakelights> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/universe Translation-en_US
<ulrich> drwxr-xr-x 14 ulrich root 32768 2007-05-17 16:57 fat32
<spawn57> just wait for the flodoing to stop for now
<ulrich> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root     7 2007-05-16 17:37 floppy -> floppy0
<ulrich> drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root  4096 2007-05-16 17:37 floppy0
<ulrich> -rw-r--r--  1 root   root    96 2007-05-17 14:09 .hal-mtab
<ulrich> --wS--s--T  1 root   root     0 2007-04-17 07:25 .hal-mtab-lock
<ulrich> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root    42 2007-05-16 17:38 .hidden -> /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/hidden-media
<ulrich> drwxr-xr-x 14 ulrich root 32768 2007-05-17 16:57 sdb1
<ulrich> drwxr-xr-x 14 ulrich root 32768 2007-05-17 16:57 WD USB 2
<ulrich> oh damn <.<
<ulrich> i sont know how to paste
<ulrich> dont*
<hyper_ch> !pastebin | ulrich
<ubotu> ulrich: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<spawn57> haha it's fine, just dont' do it again in here haha
<chris_scummette> anyone can helpme?
<hyper_ch> spawn57: I told him multiple times already
<ulrich> yea i know and i tried and it didnt work i dont know what to do with this page!
<spawn57> yeah? ..damn
<neverblue> ulrich, maybe paste in it?
<neverblue> cause its called pastebin
<hyper_ch> ulrich: you just paste the output in that site and then you get a url which you can post here
<neverblue> the paste in pastebin is a big hint
<ulrich> well i dont get any url
<neverblue> hyper_ch> !pastebin | ulrich
<neverblue> <ubotu> ulrich: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jakelights> guys please help with my adept
<hyper_ch> spawn57: did you see apt-get worked.........
<spawn57> hyper_ch: it did?
<hyper_ch> spawn57: wouldn't an error message appear instead if it doesn't?
<ulrich> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21295/
<ulrich> this ?
<spawn57> yeah, that another program as a lock
<spawn57> brb,I gotta print a picutre in windows
<spawn57> gimme 5mins and I'll help you again jake
<hyper_ch> spawn57: but that didn't appear... it started connecting and fetching updates
<jakelights> thanks
<hyper_ch> ulrich: yes and now  sudo ls -al /media/fat32
<spawn57> hyper_ch: did it now..
<ulrich> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21296/
<hyper_ch> spawn57:
<hyper_ch> [17:02]  <jakelights> sudo apt-get update
<hyper_ch> [17:02]  <jakelights> Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release.gpg [191B] 
<spawn57> hey jakelights, open a konsole and type in  adept, it'll ususally spit out debug messages
<hyper_ch> !de | ulrich
<ubotu> ulrich: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<okay> ho
<hyper_ch> ulrich: join the german room... that's going to be easier :)
<ulrich> oh okay
<ulrich> cya uys
<ulrich> guys*
<hyper_ch> ulrich: you can stay in here :) no problem :)
<chris_scummette> my amule refuses to load
<chris_scummette> cause opf the skin
<jakelights> i think my adept crashed
<hyper_ch> jakelights: execute this:   sudo apt-get remove adept && sudo apt-get install adept
<crazyrobot> jakelights: or better yet do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow adept'
<pteron> Hi! I've just installed Ubuntu 64bit, and trying to get my Linksys WMP11-wireless network card to work by using ndiswrapper. But I can only find a 32bit driver and ndiswrapper need a 64bit driver - is it possible to install ndiswrapper as 32bit on a 64bit ubuntu?
<jakelights> nothing happens w8 ill reboot again
<hyper_ch> pteron: your linksys isn't auto-detected?
<mallize> anyone know how to turn on chat logging in kopete?
<pteron> hyper_ch: I can see it by using lspci, if that is what you mean, but it is not detected in "Network"
<hyper_ch> pteron: can you paste the according lspci output?
<pteron> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems WMP11v4 802.11b PCI card
<hyper_ch> it does not say what chip :(
<lydia> hey there i got some troubles running amule
<hyper_ch> pteron: oh well... good luck... can't really help you
<hyper_ch> pteron: my linksys card got a ralink chip and works out of the box
<hyper_ch> filesharing software is evil ^^
<pteron> hyper_ch: But are you also running 64bit?
<seishinbyou> depends on what files you are sharing
<lydia> yep
<hyper_ch> pteron: nope
<mendred> pteron:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=378221
<mendred> this is a link for ur card
<mendred> 64 bit breezy :)
<lydia> nobody will help me withamule?
<lydia> its a skin probleme apparently
<hyper_ch> seishinbyou: well, the Swiss IP Office thinks of filesharing software generally as evil and illegal
<Rictoo> oops :O
<mendred> pteron:  also in the thread u will notice that someone claims that both 32 bit and 64 bit drivers for ur card exist
<seishinbyou> hyper_ch: Ah, the JP government is only against a specific one, "Winny"
<chopin> is there seriously no opera package in adept?
<hyper_ch> seishinbyou: Winny? Haven't heard of that.. what is it?
<hyper_ch> chopin: there seriously is no opera package in adept
<LjL> chopin: why would you expect one to be there? it's barely a freeware application, used to be shareware... get the .deb from opera.com
<seishinbyou> It's basically a torrent client; only popular in Japan it seems
<seishinbyou> like lzh compression for windows files :p
<chopin> ah, k
<crazyrobot> hyper_ch: you have to add a repo to get opera
<chopin> thx LjL
<hyper_ch> chopin: or add the "opera debian" repository to your list
<pteron> mendred: reading it now. I hope ill solve it, because without my network card ubuntu isnt an option as OS
<chopin> o
<hyper_ch> crazyrobot: I know, I have it :)
<hyper_ch> seishinbyou: lzh :) that I know :)
<hyper_ch> seishinbyou: just curious, does windows Japanese Edition use UTF-8?
<seishinbyou> It was fine on the Amiga
<seishinbyou> Windows relies on SJIS unfortunately
<mendred> pteron: let me hunt around a bit more
<seishinbyou> Pain, since most of my work is in Unicode
<hyper_ch> seishinbyou: same here... ISO-8995-1 or something like that...
<hyper_ch> 8859-1
<pteron> mendred: if you find something that work, ill give you my soul
<seishinbyou> And whatever bizarre encoding the old MSDOS apps used
<mendred> pteron: u could use the 32-bit ubuntu u know :)
<lydia> nobody can help me seriously?
<hyper_ch> why can't everyone just use unicode... would be much better
<hyper_ch> lydia: try another mule-client
<mallize> so nobody knows how to turn on chat logging in kopete?
<pteron> mendred: I know, but ill like to give the 64bit a shot. And I will not give my soul away for a 32bit soloution ;)
<mendred> rofl
<mendred> i will take u up on that
<lydia> theres only amule that s gopod
* mallize switches to gaim
* pteron preparing to give his soul away
<weiyuan> Hello
<weiyuan> I'm trying to setup chinese input on my fresh install of kubuntu feisty
<weiyuan> but for some reason, I can't get it to work
<hyper_ch> lydia: if it is not working it can't be good :)
<hyper_ch> weiyuan: maybe seishinbyou can help :)
<weiyuan> I installed it through system settings->regional and languages->add language
* seishinbyou wakes up again
<weiyuan> and added the chinese locale
<seishinbyou> did you add scim
<weiyuan> it seems that now I can change the system language
<weiyuan> but I can-t get the input system to work
<seishinbyou> And set the keyboard layout to the appropriate one
<weiyuan> I have scim in the programs menu
<weiyuan> seishinbyou: how do I set the keyboard properly?
<lydia> how do i open xxx.package
<weiyuan> is there any difference between using scim or skim to configure the input system?
<seishinbyou> system settings -> country & language
<hyper_ch> lydia: what package?
<lydia> xmule package
<lydia> downloaded on sourceforge
<hyper_ch> lydia: what file ending?
<seishinbyou> Don't know; it's getting too late for me to think straight
<lydia> gcc
<hyper_ch> lydia: oh... is it source code?
<lydia> i dont know
<hyper_ch> url?
<lydia> im new to linux
<seishinbyou> Oh, under country & lanuage -> add your language and then click the keyboard icon to add your keyboard layout
<weiyuan> hmm... so my keyboard is an american keyboard
<hyper_ch> lydia: did you try removing amule and installing it again?
<lydia> http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=xmule&filename=xmule-1.13.6.x86-gcc33.package&use_mirror=mesh
<lydia> yes and still that skin problem
<Arme> Hi.... I have strange problem with Konq.... It doesn't wann to load any pages... But when I start it as other user, it works fine....
<lydia> it says :
<lydia> "deafult skin will be bla bla"
<weiyuan> so I just checked the "enable keyboard layout" checkbox
<lydia> and after this
<lydia> it crashes
<weiyuan> and the american keyboard layout was already there
<seishinbyou> Okay, so what is your hotkey for activating scim/skim
<seishinbyou> i.e.
<seishinbyou> Mine is the $BH>3Q!&A43Q(B key to switch to Japanese input
<kuwanger> Hmm..anyone here know how to configure parallel ports under WINE?
<seishinbyou> also, Shift space is another default for some silly reason
<flake> using screenlets, why do mine not have transparent-backgrounds
<hyper_ch> lydia: it's a binary.... hmmm, download it, make it executable and run it....
<lydia> how do you make it executable
<lydia> lol
<weiyuan>  hmm... it/
<hyper_ch> lydia: where did you save the file to?
<weiyuan> Control+space,Shift+space,Zenkaku_Hankaku,Hangul
<lydia> desktop
<weiyuan> but none of them do anythin when I type the combination
<hyper_ch> the the filename is?
<weiyuan> actually, when i click on the skim icon in my system tray, I get a totally empty popup menu
<hyper_ch> well, right click on it
<hyper_ch> select properites and make sure it is executable
<cesar_> holass alguien de chile???
<lydia> xmule-1.13.6-x86-gcc33.package
<seishinbyou> Ah, so there are no languages assigned to skim?
<weiyuan>  I guess so
<cesar_> mm
<hyper_ch> !es | cesar_
<ubotu> cesar_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<weiyuan> I just got this message from skim "If you want to use skim (scim-panel-kde) or scim-qtimm (Qt immodule support for SCIM), please select kconfig as the config module."
<mendred> pteron: did u install the wireless-tools package?
<lydia> alright
<seishinbyou> Not sure if skim/scim are same or what, but for scim here, I right-clicked the toolbar and chose "setup"
<hyper_ch> is it executable?
<Dekans> can kubuntu manage correctly file transfers on USB devices ?
<lydia> yes but requires soms download apprently
<pteron> mendred: Hmm i dont think so
<hyper_ch> Dekans: what do you mean?
<hyper_ch> lydia: what do you get?
<Dekans> hyper_ch: the transfer speed is ridiculous
<lydia> some downloads running on the console
<Dekans> even with the USB 2.0 port
<weiyuan> yeah, actually the configuration dialogs of skim and scim look identical, except the icons and themes are nicer in skim
<mendred> pteron: that link recommends that u install that
<seishinbyou> weiyuan: You can get them with apt-get
<seishinbyou> or aptitude
<weiyuan> I guess that's because skim is a kde app...
<mendred> and he is specifically talking about ur card as well
<hyper_ch> lydia: no clue
<weiyuan> these 2 packages?
<pteron> mendred: How to install or check if it is installed?
<lydia> it works
<seishinbyou> I did an apt-cache search on scim and got a nice list
<lydia> its installing
<mendred> do an sudo apt-get install wireless-tools
<mendred> in the konsole
<pteron> will do
<lydia> thanks
<hyper_ch> lydia: good luck :)
<mendred> or install it from adept
<mendred> whichever ur comfortable with
<pteron> mendred: ive got it
<hyper_ch> Dekans: well, speed and correct transfers are not the same thing
<mendred> coolio
<seishinbyou> which language do you wish to enter?
<lydia> erffffffff
<lydia> it closes as soon i open it
<lydia> reboot?
<hyper_ch> lydia: I don't know
<Dekans> hyper_ch: on windows it is fast and I have no problem
<hyper_ch> Dekans: for me it's fast on linux and I have no problem
<pteron> mendred: What is it or how to use it?
<mendred> pteron: lemme figure that out  :)
<Dekans> hyper_ch: it's fast out-of-the-box or you changed some settings ?
<weiyuan> they are already installed
* esben is away: Gone away for now.
<weiyuan> seishinbyou: I want to input simplified chinese
<hyper_ch> Dekans: for me it's fast out-of-the-box
<pteron> mendred: Should i start fearing that im actually going to loose my soul? :P
<mendred> pteron: lets see
<mendred> pteron: from the link it just seems that
<mendred> pteron: if u r using 64-bit
<mendred> pteron: then u install this packag
<seishinbyou> I'm wondering if anything not labelled "Traditional" will be the Simplified character set
<mendred> pteron: and then load ur driver through ndiswrapper
<seishinbyou> scim-pinyin scim-tables-zh look promising
<weiyuan> actually in the scim configuration tool
<mendred> pteron: though that sounds illogical to me...but he seems to be claiming that the same driver inf has both 32/64 bit
<mendred> pteron: where did u download ur drivers?
<seishinbyou> hrm, what is this gcin I'm seeing, actually
<seishinbyou> !gcin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gcin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pteron> mendred: linksys-homepaeg
<weiyuan> the IMEEngine->tables shows me all the input methods I should have
<mendred> ok
<seishinbyou> gcin - a GTK+ based input method platform for Chinese users
<weiyuan> which include english, 4 or five methods for simplified chinese, and 10 or so for traditional
<weiyuan> and all are said to be activated
<pteron> mendred: this is what i got from dmesg [   43.912800]  ndiswrapper (check_nt_hdr:153): kernel is 64-bit, but Windows driver is not 64-bit;bad magic: 010
<lydia> erfff
<seishinbyou> What is the "Activation" key to switch your input methods?
<lydia> nothing
<lydia> :(
<weiyuan> the default ones
<weiyuan> Ctrl+space
<weiyuan> Shift+space
<mendred> pteron: u get to keep ur soul :(
<seishinbyou> It does nothing when you try to type anything in here? (switch IM)
<weiyuan> and the funkz Zenkaku-Hankaku or Hangul things that I don't actually have on my keyboard
<pteron> But ndiswrapper looks fine:
<pteron> lsipnds : driver installed
<pteron>         device (17FE:2120) present
<seishinbyou> Ah...Can you do it by selecting it with the mouse
<weiyuan>  No it doesn't
<seishinbyou> (in the skim panel)
<weiyuan> I can't select anything from the skim panel
<weiyuan> the list is entirely empty
<seishinbyou> Did you "reload configuration"?
<weiyuan> no
<seishinbyou> Assuming you added new sets after loading it
<seishinbyou> initially
<weiyuan> How do I do that?
<weiyuan> well... I rebooted since I installed chinese support though
<seishinbyou> You could right-click the panel and choose "Reload configuration", or kill the process and restart it through a shell
<mendred> pteron : huh??????????
<seishinbyou> I'm not sure if the changes take affect for presently open apps
<mendred> pteron: are u saying its working?
<seishinbyou> Type opening up Kate after doing that and switching IMs
<pteron> mendred: I looks fine i ndiswrapper, but it says that "module configuration already contains alias directive" when i "ndiswrapper -m"
<seishinbyou> UK...where it is a more decent time of the day I assume
<NiceGuyUK> 16:48 here
<pteron> mendred: I was hoping to see a wlan0 in ifconfig
<seishinbyou> better than 00:48
<NiceGuyUK> wireless is weird.  one of my adapters comes up as wlan0 the other as eth1
<weiyuan> I killed the skim process and restarted it
<weiyuan> but It didn't change anything
<seishinbyou> Did you try opening a new Kate window and entering something?
<mendred> pteron: iwconfig?
<pteron> "no wireless extensions"
<mendred> pteron: dmesg |tail
<weiyuan> yeah, nothing
<mendred> wot does it say
<seishinbyou> One guide here sais to restart X, but I don't remember if that was necessary
<weiyuan> still types english
<seishinbyou> This is for Mepis, but maybe it can help - http://www.mepis.org/node/10842
<mendred> pteron: try ndiswrapper -ma or -a
<weiyuan> well... as I said before, I rebooted right after installing the chinese from the system settings
<pteron> mendred: 2 sec
<seishinbyou> I chose to install the JP environment from the start so it would do all this for me; I haven't done a manual install since my last Debian install
<pteron> mendred: i did the -ma
<mendred> pteron: and?
<seishinbyou> Do you have language-selector installer (actually, do I?)
<pteron> mendred: no change in wconfig or ifconfig
<mendred> *sigh*
<seishinbyou> no, and I don't know if it matters
<flake> are screenlets supposed to have transparent backgrounds?  on Feisty/ubuntu 7.04
<weiyuan> I'm following the guide you pointed me to
<pteron> mendred: are you supposed to use modprobe in some way?
<seishinbyou> My advice right now is do some googling; I'm getting really tired and should doze off
<seishinbyou> That guide may not be the best; googling for other "chinese skim setup" or such might give more amusing guides
<mendred> pteron: yeah u run a sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<mendred> after doing -ma
<weiyuan> ok, thanks a lot
<mendred> pteron: and then sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid WHN mode managed
<JuJuBee> Gnome had an option to display a list of users at hte login screen.  Does kubuntu have that option somewhere that I am not seeing?
<seishinbyou> Oh look, Chinese how-to
<seishinbyou> http://www.nixser.com/2006/10/23/debian-chinese-how-to/
<seishinbyou> hopefully one of those 2 links or other searches will be of some help
<pteron> mendred: "No such device" :(
<seishinbyou> I'm off for tonight
<seishinbyou> I have to wake up in 4 hours for work :D
<evievi> hi there, any skype 7.04 AMD64 version available
<evievi> ?
<evievi> and flas as well?
<mendred> pteron: for modprobe?
<evievi> I meant flash! sorry!
<mendred> pteron:  did the modprobe succeed?
<pteron> mendred: no, when i iwconfig
<mendred> pteron: ah ok
<pteron> mendred: modprobe didnt give any errors
<mendred> pteron: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
* mendred rubs his hands in anticipation 
<pteron> mendred: wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<mendred> pteron: grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<pteron> mendred: :/
<pteron> mendred: shouldnt you be able to see wlan0 in ifconfig
<NiceGuyUK> evievi: there is no 64-bit flash, you have to use some wrapper for the 32bi version
<evievi> I see
<fdoving> !flash64 | evievi
<ubotu> evievi: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<evievi> and how does this work?
<fdoving> evievi: and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#head-6c3cbecd1f1ecd4388bde1462ee364bb57e4533b
<evievi> sorry for this newbie question!
<NiceGuyUK> not newbie, catches a lot of people out
<gggg_> gg
<NiceGuyUK> and fdoving is quicker than me :)
<JuJuBee> Anybody? Please... I need to figure out how to list the available users at the login screen for kubuntu. It was easy in ubuntu but I cannot find it in kubuntu.
<mendred> pteron: iwconfig wlan0 ssid SSIDNAME
<evievi> thanks for the tip guys
<mendred> where ur ssid SSIDNAME get it from windows
<evievi> I appreciate
<mendred> then do a iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed
<mendred> with a sudo
<pteron> mendred: Error : unrecognised wireless request "ssid"
<mendred> ok ssid is a number
<NiceGuyUK> essid not ssid I think
<pteron> mendred: i cant paste 10 lines or so in a query to you?
<mendred> ?
<mendred> no
<NiceGuyUK> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mendred> NiceGuyUK: thanks
<pteron> mendred:
<pteron> pteron@pteron:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -l
<pteron> lsbcmnds : driver installed
<pteron> lsipnds : driver installed
<pteron>         device (17FE:2120) present
<pteron> wmp11nds : driver installed
<pteron> pteron@pteron:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 ssid org
<pteron> Error : unrecognised wireless request "ssid"
<pteron> doh
<NiceGuyUK> !paste | pteron
<ubotu> pteron: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<NiceGuyUK> ;)
<pteron> sorry
<mendred> pteron: instead of ssid try essid
<pteron> I thought i pasted the url
<morrison> ciao
<pteron> mendred: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21303/
<morrison> italiani ?
<NiceGuyUK> !it | morrison
<ubotu> morrison: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<morrison> sorry
<NiceGuyUK> its ok :)
<mendred> pteron: ouch :)
<evievi> what about flash9 from adobe?
<lydia> nyonecan help me with ktorrent
<NiceGuyUK> evievi: still no 64bit from them yet
<evievi> and gizmo?
<pteron> mendred: Are we out of options? :(
<mendred> pteron: can u do a dmesg | tail and paste it there
<fdoving> JuJuBee: like this? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+Feisty+UserList++?content=56914
<NiceGuyUK> pteron: do me a iwconfig paste too?
<pteron> mendred: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21304/
<pteron> NiceGuyUK: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21305/
<NiceGuyUK> thx
<JuJuBee> fdoving : thanks.  Why is this not built into kubuntu? Seems like  a standard request...
<NiceGuyUK> pteron: is it a usb adapter or other?
<fdoving> JuJuBee: it's on the TODO-list for gutsy.
<JuJuBee> Ah.
<JuJuBee> K
<pteron> NiceGuyUK: no, pci (output from ndiswrapper http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21306/)
<pteron> NiceGuyUK: Using 64bit Ubuntu
<fdoving> anyone got some good wallpaper sites with 1440x900 res?
<NiceGuyUK> ah, ndiswrapper. not used that myself, sorry
<NiceGuyUK> fdoving: digitalblasphemy.com ?
<pteron> Should I give up and dicth Ubuntu 64bit, and use 32bit instead?
<fdoving> pteron: if you only want a regular desktop and don't have loads of RAM, yes.
<NiceGuyUK> ah, just had a thought - I bet its trying to wrap 32 bit Win drivers, hence the issue
<fdoving> NiceGuyUK: i'll check it out. been a while since i've visited it, thanks.
<pteron> NiceGuyUK: Yes thats bin my problem, but there was someone who said the also were 64bit drivers, but i guess that wasnt true
<NiceGuyUK> fdoving: also www.pixelgirlpresents.com
<phoenixbyrd> whats the command to shutdown X?
<pteron> What cons is there with 32bit on 64bit intel? Is it a big speed difference or when will i notice it?
<NiceGuyUK> slight performance increase
<pteron> decrease you mean
<fdoving> pteron: it can address more RAM directly.
<fdoving> .. the 64bit..
<NiceGuyUK> 32 bit os on 64bit hardware faster than 32bit on 32bit I thought?
<NiceGuyUK> its what I got
<pteron> NiceGuyUK: it is?
<NiceGuyUK> from benchmarks I've seen
<NiceGuyUK> could be wrong though, I am occasionally :)
<pteron> there is no diff in clockfreq?
<mendred> pteron:  yeah just like win 3.1 ran faster on the pentium (16 bit on 32 bit)
<NiceGuyUK> a 2.0ghz is still a 2.0ghz, if thats what you mean
<pteron> NiceGuyUK: So dual core dosnt have anything to do with 32/64bit?
<HymnToLife> no
<HymnToLife> there are single core 64bits and dual core 32bits
<skane> dobry den zdravim nevite nekdo prosimvas jak se da pridat do kubuntu anglicka klavesnice?
<HymnToLife> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<pteron> Hmm...so the only problem is that i cant adress as much RAM. Will i notice that, or is it only when doing some crazy stuff?
<dr_willis> Hmm. somthing ive always wondered about.. how can Adept Updater know theres 12 updates - then when i start it - the first thing that it needs to do is 'fetch a list of updates' (which i guess is apt-get update command)
<NiceGuyUK> unless you have more than 4gb of RAM, probably not an issue
<dr_willis> if it knows theres updates.. dident it allready fetch that list at an earlier time?
<NiceGuyUK> dr_willis: update notifier running in the bakground probably
<fdoving> dr_willis: yes, it did. but that's done once a day. there can be new updates since that list was downloaded.
<dr_willis> fdoving, ok. that makes more sence then.
<pteron> I think ill throw out the 64bit-version then and start leeching the 32bit. Thank you mendred and NiceGuyUK for you help, you guys rock
<pteron> and fdoving :)
<NiceGuyUK> sorry we didn't solve it for you
<NiceGuyUK> time to go home now for me...
<mendred> pteron: sorry boss
<pteron> NiceGuyUK: dont worry, ill find some more problems
<NiceGuyUK> lol
<pteron> for you to solve :)
<pteron> bye guys
<muaddib> is there an ubuntu games channel?
<Spon> Hi, my adept installer and adept manager are giving me an error saying that another process is using the packing system but i dont have any processes running
<LjL> !adept crash fix | spon
<ubotu> spon: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<|ericsson|> Where do I turn of that bloody bouncing mouse cursor thingie? Drives me (more) nuts..
<robin_> #ubuntu-fr
<pag> |ericsson|, kcontrol -> Appearance -> Launch Feedback
<blekos> help!!!, i installed kickoff, now i removed it i have no task bar!!!
<|ericsson|> pag, you lost me already mate :) Where is kcontrol, can't find such a thing..
<|ericsson|> pag: or is it "system settings"?
<pag> |ericsson|, oh... try via system settings :) I always forget, that kcontrol isn't installed by default
<|ericsson|> pag: thing is, there is nothing hinting towards "Launch Feedback" in there :(
<pag> |ericsson|, that's exactly the reason, why I prefer kcontrol over Sys. Settings ;)
<|ericsson|> pag: I'll throw in kcontrol and hopefull I'll get rid of all evil bouncy thingies
<pag> |ericsson|, good idea :)
<|ericsson|> pag: but on the other hand: kcontrol is already the newest version. So, where is that one then? ;)
<pag> |ericsson|, alf+f2 ?
<|ericsson|> pag: that means that it DOES come as default, did a fresh installation yesterday on one the machine from the official live cd..
<pag> |ericsson|, ok. It just can't be found anywhere by default, which isn't good either
<|ericsson|> pag: that is true, running it through terminal or 'run' does bring it up though
<|ericsson|> By the way, when shutting down the system from X, it turns of the monitor as it would, but the system is running and tty's doesn't work. Anyone had this problem in feisty?
<dr_willis> |ericsson|,  what video card was this?
<|ericsson|> in this machine it's a radeon 9250 pro
<dr_willis> with some of my ati based cards. the fglrx drivers  crash/go to a black screen when i log out.
<dr_willis> i had to use the 'ati' driver  not 'fglrx'
<dr_willis> the system isenthung. but X or the drivers are real confused/crashed. I canhit alt-ctrl-delete, (or alt-ctrl-F1) and type in blindly and make the system reboot. :)
<|ericsson|> dr_willis: I'm running the standard 'ati' already, haven't gotten around to change it yet
<dr_willis> hmm.. guess ya could try the fglrx drivers then.
<|ericsson|> dr_willis: but wouldn't the tty's still work though? I mean if it's just X crashing?
<dr_willis> my laptop withits x200 has the issue. not ttied the others.
<dr_willis> the tty's 'work' but i cant see them either.
<|ericsson|> dr_willis: I'll give it a try and switch drivers though, might be that which is causing the problem..
<ubuntu__> heeelp ... somehow I keep having apt-get and startx deleted
<ubuntu__> amongst other apps
<NSCAD_Nathan> anyone know for a good howto on setting up FTP server in KDE?
<|ericsson|> Are there any good all'round bencmark tests one could run?
<haluzak> please people how can i install nvidia drivers on kubuntu 7.04?
<dr_willis> hmm..setting up a ftp server. dosent really have a lot to do with kde. :)
<dr_willis> haluzak,  read that nvidia page yet?
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<|ericsson|> NSCAD_Nathan: If you can't find anything on the ubuntu pages that tastes good, then try http://www.howtoforge.com
<haluzak> i did but i can't find Restricted Devices Manager ... in system i can't find any administration
<|ericsson|> haluzak: use your terminal and check the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually then
<goku_ssj_4> the rdm is in gnome
<phoenixbyrd> I'm having trouble here... I rebooted and now linux is telling me I don't have apt-get or an xserver, or whereis or lynx etc...
<phoenixbyrd> wth happened?
<drkns> hello friends
<drkns> i need heelppp
<dwidmann> with?
<drkns> i am trying to use my film scanner and i installed vuescan software
<goku_ssj_4>  haluzak: you can search for the drivers using synaptic
<drkns> my problem is vuescan wont start
<drkns> no problem with the scanner driver
<soulrider> drkns: run it in a console and pastebin any errors
<drkns> vuescan wont start
<haluzak> thx i'll try
<drkns> how?
<goku_ssj_4> remember to install the ones for your kernal
<dwidmann> drkns: open up konsole, type vuescan, press enter
<phoenixbyrd> how do I mount the hard drive from the livecd?
<drkns> command not found
<dwidmann> hmmm, wonder what it's called then, also, I wonder if that's why it won't start
<drkns> on the net it sayd donot use idescsi module but i dont think i have that module running
<soulrider> drkns: type vue and press tab and see if it autocompletes
<drkns> nope it doesnot
<drkns> how can i check if i have idescsi module is running or not
<dwidmann> looks like there isn't anything about vuescan in the ubuntu repositories. Perhaps the binary isn't in the $PATH
<dwidmann> drkns: lsmod
<drkns> this is a stand alone program i believe
<mo0osah> are there any gui clients that update dns at dyndns.org?
<dr_willis> mo0osah,  heh - i noticed that my router can do that. :)
<dwidmann> drkns: if you navigate to where you have it, then type "sh ./whateveritsnameis" what does it say?
<angasule> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<premier__> hello, I'm having trouble with some videos... It seems to have started since I installed medibuntu... anyway, I hear a lot of popping on the audio, and the video changes resolution randomly
<drkns> ./vuescan: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<dwidmann> interesting
<drkns> thats what it said
<mo0osah> dr_willis how do you check?
<dwidmann> drkns: try using bash instead of sh
<drkns> the previous version worled but now i upgraded and this problem
<drkns> ./vuescan: ./vuescan: cannot execute binary file
<drkns> this thin has no older version that i can find on the net as well and there seems no other filmscanning software either
<dwidmann> drkns: how about just ./vuescan instead, with no sh or bash?
<drkns> ./vuescan: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dwidmann> Jackpot!!
<drkns> yup
<muaddib> anyone install supermariowar?
<drkns> so i need to install ???
<dwidmann> install libstdc++5
<drkns> damn thats some rescue man
<drkns> thx i will try
<dwidmann> muaddib: what is it? sounds interesting
<muaddib> super mario deathmatch game
<muaddib> http://smw.72dpiarmy.com/
<muaddib> having trouble installing it though
<drkns> dwidman your the man thx buddy it worked now
<xazz_> boujour, je suis un debutant sous linux je viens d'installer Kubuntu, je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un a deja install une carte son en usb ? moi j'ai une tascam us 122 apparement les drivers seraient dans cette version de kubuntu 7.04 masi j'ai pas de son je n'arriv pas l'installer merci
<Tm_T> !fr | xazz_
<ubotu> xazz_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<phoenixbyrd> kubuntu is telling startx isn't install, so I checked witht he live cd and it is there... what's wrong?
<dwidmann> drkns: awesome
<dwidmann> phoenixbyrd: try running "sudo updatedb && locate bin/startx"
<drkns> dwidman one more challenge amule crashes when i start the networks download after several jumps of the rabbit
<phoenixbyrd> from the live cd or from my install?
<phoenixbyrd> nvm .. stupid question
<dwidmann> drkns: erm, I've never used amule, but perhaps it'd give you more information if you ran it in a terminal
<phoenixbyrd> will try, thanx
<dwidmann> phoenixbyrd: from your install
<andriana> hi] 
<dwidmann> hi
<goku_ssj_4> lo
<snowdonkey> Hey guys.  Since switching to Feisty Fawn I can't burn CDs using K3b
<snowdonkey> I get the message "OPC failed.  Probably the writer does not like the medium"
<dwidmann> snowdonkey: get any errors? It say why you can't?
<snowdonkey> "OPC failed.  Probably the writer does not like the medium"
<goku_ssj_4> use different disks, that worked for me
<goku_ssj_4> but double check that ur writer is selected
<hakaisou> !backup
<snowdonkey> Ok, will double check that.  1 sec
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<snowdonkey> Double checked I had the writer selected same error.  It's strange b/c I could burn fine using K3b in Dapper
<Ayabara> what app is good for bluetooth communication with nokiaphones?
<snowdonkey> And I'm using Sony CD-R discs on a Sony Vaio laptop
<goku_ssj_4> ok thats the obvious sorted
<drkns> dwidman may be you can suggest a better gnutella downloader??
<dwidmann> snowdonkey: still probably worthwhile to try a different medium anyway
<dwidmann> drkns: never really used gnutella, sorry
<snowdonkey> Ok.  I'll see if I can pick up something.  Is there a brand you recommend?
<dwidmann> drkns: if you want to try something else though, you can try "apt-cache search gnutella" and see what comes up
<goku_ssj_4> drkns: have you tried frostwire
<dwidmann> snowdonkey: not really, I think I've got memorex and philips sitting around my place, but I don't have the same drive or the same issue as you so I an't really say
<snowdonkey> Alright.  Thanks for the help dwidmann & goku.  If I can't get it sorted I'll be back.  :)
<FOAD> Someone please help: a few minutes after starting the kubuntu-desktop all gdk apps start segfaulting when I try to run them (before that it all seems ok). No such problem when booting ubuntu (on the same machine)?
<goku_ssj_4> np
<dwidmann> FOAD: odd
<drkns> goku ssj nope but i will try
<FOAD> And terribly annoying since I prefer KDE in general but I need some of those apps.
<FOAD> Any ideas?
<drkns> thx friends my juorney to the darkside is almost complete
<drkns> the only thing left is my integrated webcam on my laptop
<goku_ssj_4> drkns:if you use beryl youll have to switch to the kde window manager to get it to work prop
<drkns> it does not work
<drkns> i am on beryl
<drkns> is that why amule is crashing?
<goku_ssj_4> maybe, frostwire uses java for the gui and beryl doesnt play nice, so i wouldnt like to say
<ForMatter> Helowww..
<goku_ssj_4> lo formatter
<dr_willis> FOAD,  try a new user with default kde/gnome settings.
<ForMatter> I have EPSON printer,but i have attached the USB to the komputer..But,i still cant printing..
<goku_ssj_4> are you using cups?
<ForMatter> Whats that..
<goku_ssj_4> common unix printing system
<FOAD> I will.
<ForMatter> How to use that..
<goku_ssj_4> hang on ive got the linux bible out
<opsidao> hi ppl
<opsidao> i'm using 6.10, and i'm thinking on dist-upgrading to 7.04, any known issue I should know?
<ForMatter> Where's everyone..?This forum feels quite..
<ForMatter> Try to open the kubuntu site..
<opsidao> ForMatter: that was far kinder than the usual rtfm ;)
<ForMatter> Or,u can view the help in that site how to upgrading..
<goku_ssj_4> formatter: start knoqueror and type localhost:631
<goku_ssj_4> in the address bar
<ForMatter> Wait a minute..
<ForMatter> The result is error..
<goku_ssj_4> its not installed then, you can install it using synaptic
<ForMatter> Goku_ssj_:I dont have internet connection..
<goku_ssj_4> dumb question: how you talking to me
<ForMatter> Goku_ssj_4:i dont have sypnatic too..
<lydia> anyone knows how to open MS .txt files?
<goku_ssj_4> what linux you using
<goku_ssj_4> lydia: use kate or gedit
<ForMatter> Kubuntu 7.04
<goku_ssj_4> same as and cups was installed as default.....strange
<ForMatter> So,how to use that..
<Jack3> how do i get  a file to resume when using wget?
<goku_ssj_4> use what
<ForMatter> Cups
<opsidao> jaja, just 1275 packages to upgrade ;P
<AcTpoHoM> rofl, and I complained about my 89 packages to get skype going :D
<AcTpoHoM> oh, it was for NVidia :-D
<goku_ssj_4> it loads at boot as a server so you can find it in any browser by going to "localhost:631" but if that doesnt work then you got me
<goku_ssj_4> 1275 is that all
<MegaVolt> the last 3 weeks i only had 3 packages to upgrade, shouldnt that be more?
<phoenixbyrd> how do I stop X?
<MegaVolt> strg + alt + backspace
<phoenixbyrd> I wanna update NVidia
<phoenixbyrd> doesn't that just restart it?
<phoenixbyrd> and whats strg?
<MegaVolt> kill kdm before that and it wont restart
<MegaVolt> kdm / gdm / xdm
<phoenixbyrd> ahhh ok
<phoenixbyrd> tyvm
<ForMatter> Goku_ssj_4:what i must doing if i want make my kubuntu be web server..
<opsidao> phoenixbyrd: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop should do the trick all at one
<goku_ssj_4> as in to host files
<ForMatter> Goku_ssj_4:where's it..
<goku_ssj_4> sounds like you need to install it. if you cant get it from the internet from that machine then grab it on the one your using and transfer the debs manually
<ForMatter> Goku_ssj_4:where the site address..
<ForMatter> Everyone,can u help me..I want my kubuntu be web server on my local network..How can i do..
<ForMatter> So quite..
<ForMatter> Where's everyone..
<PhinnFort> here
<PhinnFort> :D
<ForMatter> Can u help me..
<ForMatter> I want my kubuntu be web server on my local network..How can i do..
<PhinnFort> ForMatter: have you installed apache?
<ForMatter> How i get it..
<PhinnFort> ForMatter: go to the K-Menu-> System -> Package manager (Adept)
<PhinnFort> i think that should be it
<PhinnFort> it might be named slightly differently, I'm using a Norwegian locale
<PhinnFort> ForMatter: search for "apache2"
<PhinnFort> or you might want to try "lighttpd", it depends on what you want your webserver to do
<ForMatter> PhinnFort:i have EPSON printer,the usb cable was attached..But it cant work properly
<PhinnFort> ForMatter: web server?
<PhinnFort> !epson
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epson - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForMatter> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<PhinnFort> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<PhinnFort> ForMatter: what is your problem?
<ForMatter> PhinnFort:thanks,i think my problem was solved..
<PhinnFort> good to hear
<ninina> Hello
<odommcdee_> hey
<conax> Hi
<conax> Ich bin neu
<odommcdee_> sup everyone
<conax> oh does anybody here speak german?
<odommcdee_> nope
<ninina> I seem to be having a small problem...I had to use ndiswrapper to get my wireless card working, and it is working as you can see, but I can't seem to you konquerer or kNetworkManager...
<odommcdee_> konquerer should be working
<ninina> s/you/use
<ninina> It's giving me a cannot connect to server message
<Alonea> ninina: I could not get knetwork manager to work at all on mine. I got rid of it...
<odommcdee_> hmm.....well i am new to linux
<Alonea> ninina: Oh! konqueror is probably looking at network manager (different from knetworkmanager) for connectivity and it is reporting that you are not connected. It did that to my Gaim program.
<Alonea> ninina: though for web browsing I use firefox.
<odommcdee_> i actually just install ubuntu over windows becuz it sucks
<conax> how can I install programs like java?
<ninina> Alonea: is there any way around that?
<conax> I have kubuntu 6
<Alonea> ninina: I removed knetwork manager and network manager and poof, all was happy.
<odommcdee_> ive been trying to download java and other software with no luck
<ninina> Alonea: Is there a replacement for their functionality?  Manually switching and entering keys all the time will not be fun
<Alonea> ninina: you are on wireless right? I use Wireless Assistant. (or wlassistant, you can use adept to find it under that name)
<ninina> Alonea: So I use adept to uninstall network Manager and KNetwork manager and install that instead?
<Alonea> ninina: yeah, though do preview change at first to see if it gets rid of anything else. I THINK if you do purge instead of uninstall it wont uninstall the kde thing along with it
<Alonea> ninina: though there is a later version of wlassistant online. would have to google it
<Alonea> brb
<fabbe> Lo guys
<fabbe> iam kinda new to kubuntu but i just love it :D
<ninina> I'm trying really hard to love it
<fabbe> any 1 that could maybe help me with a fast question about beryl?
<fabbe> when i activate beryl my minimize and maximize buttons just disaperas, and yes iam using emerald theme manager
<fabbe> if i swith back to KDe to handle the windows it works fine
<phnom> does the theme you use have the buttons?
<andrewmin> fabbe: could be the graphics card driver
<andrewmin> what driver do you have?
<fabbe> i have the latest nvidia driver from their homepage
<esben_> fabbe: I get that too. Makes Beryl a bit hard to use :)
<fabbe> yes it does :)
<PhinnFort> it could be just the fact that beryl is beta/buggy, and not ready for production use;)
<fabbe> PhinnFort: ofc i know that, but would ne nice to get it work :)
<PhinnFort> :P
<esben_> Beryl is being merged into compiz. And anyway, the compiz features in the KWin_compiz branch will probably work better with KDE anyway
<esben_> that's what I heard, anyway :)
<fabbe> yes hope the job will be done soon :)
<dragan> anyone experienced with mirrors and local repos?
<esben_> dragan: With subversion? svk is the answer, but I havn't tried it yet. Supposed to work well, though
<phnom> Anyone got any pointers on how to get my webcam to work? It's integrated in my acer aspire 5101...
<PhinnFort> git ftw
<esben_> Most other versioning systems support it out of the box
<dragan> I have downloaded all 16BG with apt-mirror
<dragan> bg=gb :-)
<esben_> oh, that kind of mirror
<dragan> yes
<fabbe> i have read some post on the net about my problem... and some people says that some themes does not have those buttons... but i have tryed plenty of themes without succusess
<dragan> now I want to use it
<esben_> fabbe: Same here. The Aqaumarine theme should have buttons, but it doesn't. So you are not alone :)
<dragan> I need help with sources.list
<fabbe> esben ye it kida sucks :D
<dragan> whole repo is on external drive in USB rack
<esben_> fabbe: Beryl gets annoying after a few days anyway. I only turn it on for visitors these days :o)
<ninina> why is it when I try to load something that needs sudo sometimes it just sits there and trys to load for a while and then vanishes rather then prompting me for my password
<yallaxx> guys i need some help here.. i get grub error 21 when trying to boot..here is my menu.list and device map: http://pastebin.ca/493332 ,i installed ubuntu on sda10  i also got winxp on sda1 and vista on sda7, also i got a second hd sdb with 2 partitions on..i used to have ubuntu on that aswell
<fabbe> esben hehe ye is eye candy i know :D
<esben_> ninina: The loading thing is normal when the program just doesn't start.. KDE does a less than stellar job there. As to why... is it the same program always, or does it work on or off?
<ninina> on and off
<esben_> ninina: Does it prompt for password and then not start, or never prompt?
<esben_> ninina: Sorry, you already said never prompt. Hmmm...
<fabbe> well iam off :D
<ninina> esben_: when it doesn't start, it doesn't prompt, when it does start it does prompt
<fabbe> i will just skip beryl and w8 for compiz :D
<esben_> fabbe: Welcome in the club. We got jackets ;)
<fabbe> hehehe
<frojnd> does anyone know from head for any tutorial how to isntall xp on feisty ?
<frojnd> install*
<fabbe> why install XP?
<fabbe> its crap
<fabbe> :D
<esben_> better than Vista.
<fabbe> for shure :D
<esben_> or so I've heard
<frojnd> cause linux crap since it doens't has bluetooth-alsa...
<frojnd> so again
<frojnd> anyone?
<fabbe> vista with no drivers... gg
<esben_> gotta go again
<SlimeyPete> frojnd: install virtualbox, run it, then install XP from your XP CD/ISO. It might not be able to use bluetooth, though....
<paolo> Hi all! have some problem with NumLock
<frojnd> SlimeyPete: why not vmware ?
<frojnd> SlimeyPete: or is virtualbox sub of vmware?
<paolo> i cannot make it default on at startup
<SlimeyPete> frojnd: vmware workstation cost money, last time I looked. You could usevmware server instead I guess, but I don't know how to do that. VirtualBox is a pretty decent, free, virtualization app.
<frojnd> SlimeyPete: costs what one time serial?
<ubuntu__> j
<ubuntu__> idiot
<SlimeyPete> frojnd: it costs quite a lot, I think. A couple of hundred pounds, maybe?
<paolo> i think it's a /etc/X11/corg.conf parameter but i don't know what
<dettoaltrimenti_> how can I reload my sound driver without restarting?
<SlimeyPete> ah more like one hundred
<SlimeyPete> frojnd: you can grab the free vmware player and hack that to make it install an OS of your choice, I think, but I've never done it
<frojnd> SlimeyPete: aha
<darkpr0phet> can anyone help me with a beryl question? i just installed that and emerald with synaptic..how do i actually get it to start? o.0
<ubuntu__> moin
<frojnd> so virtualbox..
<dragan> there is wmvare server in repos
<dragan> in restricted... if I recall correct
<SlimeyPete> dragan: really? didn't know that
<SlimeyPete> fer
<ubuntu__> hallo
<dragan> check repos... for feisty
<ubuntu__> was geht
<AFaith> hello mates
<AFaith> huge
<AFaith> problem
<AFaith> with kubuntu
<AFaith> dapper
<AFaith> i wanna back it up
<AFaith> using dd method
<AFaith> i've seen this tutorial http://www.cpqlinux.com/ddbackup.html
<AFaith> and i'm wondering
<AFaith> if i use this method
<SlimeyPete> AFaith: I don't know how to solve your problem but I do know that people will get annoyed if you keep hitting the Return key every few words
<SlimeyPete> just a friendly heads-up :)
<scheuri> vmware-server is NOT in the repos...only the kernel-modules, right?
<fullidiot> nah also
<fullidiot> geht doch
<dragan> I saw something... at glance... I might be wrong
<AFaith> i can backup only hda (the entire hdd) or i can set it up to backup just for my / partition (hda1)
<fullidiot> deuche hier?
<AFaith> sorry SlimeyPete... my bad, but i'm on a hurry... and i'm a bit nervous
<dragan> you can backup just partition
<dragan> dd if=source of=destnation
<AFaith> dragan: it will also backup the MBR sector ?
<dragan> yes.. it should
<fullidiot> ehy deuche hier
<AFaith> oh, that indeed a very good news...
<dragan> dd is DiskDupe...
<dragan> afaik
<dragan> it duplicates content
<BluesKaj> anyone with ati try Envy yet ?
<AcTpoHoM> Hey I got a question... let's say a friend of mine tried to help me make my ntfs partitions writeable and messed their mounting at all, so they are currently not mounted
<AcTpoHoM> any chance I can run something automated to remount? :>
<AFaith> dragan: and if I want to restore my partition, i won't get nasty surprizes with dd and make my box not working (bootable)
<AFaith> AcTpoHoM: edit /etc/fstab according ntfs-3g manual and then reboot :)
<dragan> AFaith: no... no surprizes
<AFaith> i see ...
<AFaith> big thanks
<AcTpoHoM> AFaith that's how we ruined it :-D
<AFaith> hopefully i will get kubuntu feisty to run :D tonight :P
<AcTpoHoM> oh well, gotta read the manual I guess :)
<AFaith> AcTpoHoM: reading man files should be the first step :P
<AFaith> btw, read also the FAQ on the projects web site :)
<AcTpoHoM> I prefer doing it in the hard way :-D
<AcTpoHoM> and yes, I'm pretty much reading (sometimes) :0
<AFaith> big thanks dragan!
<AFaith> i'm rebooting now :) wish me luck :)
<dragan> NP AFaith
<dragan> ;-)
<dotbl0t> hi!
<dragan> I need help with sources.list
<dragan> I have downloaded all 16BG with apt-mirror
<dragan> now I want to use it
<dragan> whole repo is on external drive in USB rack
<frojnd> what else do I have to install besice beryl package to run beryl on feisty ?
<uga> anyone knows what daemon is the one automounting drives? it's pretty annoying and problematic
<uga> it will completely screw up vmware for example
<uga> and it will mount any drive I manually umounted
<uga> uhmpf... and finally it renders the kernel unusable
<uga> I cannot mount the device again once it goes wrong
<Lynoure> uga: see http://docs.kde.org/userguide/multimedia.html
<owca_> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi
<yallaxx> guys i need some help here.. i get grub error 21 when trying to boot..here is my menu.list and device map: http://pastebin.ca/493332 ,i installed ubuntu on sda10  i also got winxp on sda1 and vista on sda7, also i got a second hd sdb with 2 partitions on..i used to have ubuntu on that aswell
<owca_> hi! where I could send bug?
<alonea_away> ninina: Ihave better luck just doing kdesu programname in the Run command
<ninina> ahh
<SlimeyPete> owca_: go to launchpad.net/ubuntu and find the package you want to file the bug against
<owca_> SlimeyPete: hmmm its problem with laptop cooler after resume after hibernate
<vagabon2> Following forum advice I've gotten Kubuntu to recognize my wireless card and network, but when I try to connect to my network KNetMan hangs at 28% "configuring device".  Anyone have a similar problem and able to fix it?
<SlimeyPete> owca_: hmm, tricky one. I'd file it against one of the power management packages eg acpi-support. If that's the wrong place then someone will move the bug.
<vadya> vagabon2: what wifi card do you have?
<vagabon2> Broadcom 1390 - I followed advice of this forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=dell+wireless+1390
<uga> Lynoure: sorry, I had a few probs with the machine to get usb devices working again... and even the kb is a usb one
<uga> Lynoure: I'll check that, but I'm pretty sure it's not kde-specific. kde doesn't mount any devices by default on any of my other hand-built versions
<sparrw> i have volume keys on my keyboard.  can i make the volume popup translucent, or non-centered, or something?
<uga> unless kubuntu patched it to automagically do something...
<BlackBsd> does the wireless in kubuntu use wpa_supplicant?
<BlackBsd> if so i cant find the .conf file
<vagabon2> Everything "appears" to be working, I just can't connect to my network - I was able to connect the same PC when running dapper (gnome desktop though)
<Lynoure> uga: after checking you will kind of be even more sure.
<BlackBsd> but wireless is working
<lz1gjd> could anyone tell me how to check if some port / protocol is blocked on my kubuntu ? pls :)
<Mo0oSaH>  in beryl when you go to top right click it brings all the windows together, how do you change it to some other corner of the screen
<sparrw> lz1gjd: kubuntu doesnt 'block' ports or protocols.  it would just not be running a daemon on those ports
<uga> Lynoure: the problem exists... I can confirm. The thing you pointed at is the standard kde behaviour
<Mo0oSaH> !daemon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sparrw> Mo0oSaH: do you use beryl-settings-manager?
<uga> Lynoure: a popup and ask what you want to do. This is about popup, ask what to do, I say nothing, and still mounts
<Mo0oSaH> yes
<sparrw> its in there somewhere...
* hyper_ch is looking for a gutsy iso... does one already exist?
<vadya> vagabon2: you can't connect even if encription is off?
<lz1gjd> i know its not kubuntu i used it just to justify asking in this channel :)
<sparrw> im not running beryl right now
<vagabon2> vadya: nope, my network doesn't have any security atm
<uga> Lynoure: see, even vmware removes the device access, and kubuntu recovers it back
<lz1gjd> i cant download almost anything in my dc clients, and suspect there must be something blocking them
<uga> something is checking and automounting stuff
<Lynoure> uga: I know, you asked what daemons, the page mentioned them, and some other stuff about it.
<uga> Lynoure: ah thanks. If that's about kde services I know how to stop them
<uga> but I wouldn't have said it's kde services doing that
<amuls> hi, this is mu fisrt time in a IRC channel. I just installed feisty on a dell inspiron 9400. I was wondering how I can get the "cube" working?
<Lynoure> uga: I did not answer how to exclude, as you did not ask and I do not yet know.
<rothchild> @vagabon2 http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=452203&highlight=knetwork+manager
<Mo0oSaH> amuls install beryl
<Neil-> anyone know why my system locks up (mp3s play, but num lock etc stop lighting up on keyboard) when i swap out of gui using ctrl-alt-f1, then back.. its a blank screen with just a cursor
<Mo0oSaH> !beryl > amuls
<amuls> i can not get that to work. Is there a xorg driver i have to install first?
<Mo0oSaH> amuls, i have i6000 i didnt need any drivers.  If you installed ubuntu, "cube" is already there
<Mo0oSaH> amuls, for kde you need to beryl.  What do you mean you can't get it to work... any details?
<BlackBsd> has anyone got bluetooth working??
<uga> Lynoure: it's easy to test. Put any drive in. The menu pops up, Asks what to do: mount, open, nothing... if you answer nothing and say okay, it still mounts
<uga> something is buggy, and I cannot tell what
<BlackBsd> i get a think on my laptop saying kbluetooth daemon is running
<vadya> lz1gjd: maybe "sudo iptables --list" would help?
<amuls> i install it and it just does nothin gdifferently. I can not see wobbly windows or a turning cube.
<lz1gjd> vadya: thx
<Lynoure> uga: ?? I'm not saying it does not happen
<uga> Lynoure: it seems to be the kded service manager
<uga> some patching done by kubuntu
<vagabon2> rothchild: Huh, dhclient eth1 indeed works, but knetMan still shows me as disconnected, just as the guy in the forum describes - I don't know enough about what I'm doing to understand why that would be, but I can handle a terminal command to get connected, so thanks!
<uga> Lynoure: sorry, kded media manager, I meant
<Lynoure> uga: I'm not even a ubuntu-dev and bug reports go to Launchpad anyway
<amuls> MoOoSaH: beryl and beryl-manager are installed, what more should i do
<uga> Lynoure: okay, sorry. I thought you were
<Lynoure> uga: And if you put an noauto for it into /etc/fstab ?
<Lynoure> uga: any difference?
<dragan> I need help with sources.list
<dragan> I have downloaded all 16BG with apt-mirror
<dragan> now I want to use it
<dragan> whole repo is on external drive in USB rack
<uga> Lynoure: the device isn't mentioned there. It's detected by hal
<uga> Lynoure: ie, fstab doesn't specify where the device will go mounted. It's kde that mounts it under /media
<Lynoure> uga: make a new line for it
<uga> yes, the problem is the device isn't always the same
<uga> sometimes it'll be sdb, some other times sdf...
<uga> depending how many other usb fs devices are plugged
<mrwizrd> hey everyone
<rothchild> I thought it was something to do with the wallet manager asking for passwords at the same time as knetwork manager should be asking for the wpa password
<uga> Lynoure: anyway, I stopped the kded media manager service from kcontrol and now I can control it fine
<uga> it just shouldn't do this. Not sure what happens
<_Shade_> hi
<Neil-> anyone know why my system locks up (mp3s play, but num lock etc stop lighting up on keyboard) when i swap out of gui using ctrl-alt-f1, then back.. its a blank screen with just a cursor...
<_Shade_> can anyone tell me please why I can't browse any website using konqueror in 7.04?
<uga> Neil-: Ive seen the same thing when using a second xorg session
<uga> Neil-: are you on nvidia binary drivers too?
<Mo0oSaH> amuls just run beryl-manager
<Neil-> Yeah :)
<Neil-> It seems to only do it in beryl.. things arent perfect without tho, I can't resume from hibernate on this system either..
<Neil-> suspend* rather
<amuls> MoOoSaH: i did run beryl-manager, and then what? nothing visual is happening?
<Neil-> gives me the same blank screen mentioned above
<uga> Neil-: I haven't tested, but if you go for the nv driver the problem may go
<uga> (although you'll miss any acceleration)
<Neil-> I can't use the nv driver :( X just starts, and it goes all corrupted
<uga> oh, too bad
<Neil-> Bit lame really :D
<mrwizrd> is there a specific channel for virtualisation related issues?
<Mo0oSaH> are you sure you have all the beryl packages?
<uga> Neil-: you could try with the latest beta driver from nvidia too
<amuls> MoOoSaH: not at all, I have done apt-get install beryl beryl-manager
<_Shade_> as you can see i've manage to connect to the internet, so why i can't browse any websites?
<Neil-> Cool, how would I get hold of that? At the moment I'm using nvidia-glx from the repositories.. its a 7800GT
<_Shade_> only the websites' icons show up and that's all
<Mo0oSaH> amuls what kind of graphics card do you have?
<uga> Neil-: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.03.html
<mrwizrd> <_Shade_> : Have you tried any other browsers?
<amuls> MoOoSaH: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400
<Mo0oSaH> that's good
<Mo0oSaH> amuls try this:  sudo apt-get install emerald-themes
<Neil-> uga: Aren't there issues with messing with both nvidia-glx and the nvidia binaries?
<Neil-> Don't want to break anything =d
<Mo0oSaH> amuls i think you didnt install any theme manager for beryls
<amuls> Mo0oSaH: emerald-themes is installed
<uga> Neil-: if you don't want to take risks, better keep what kubuntu gives you, heh
<_Shade_> mrwizrd: i cant because i'm on a live session now, and i have my harddisks unpluged :) if i try to dl firefox my kubuntu locks up
<amuls> Mo0oSaH:  as beryl-manager
<owca_> SlimeyPete: thanks, I reported bug, have nice evening :)
<Mo0oSaH> amuls when you run beryl-manager do you get the diamond in the tray?
<Mo0oSaH> or nothing happens at all
<amuls> Mo0oSaH: no
<_Shade_> *unplugged
<uga> Neil-: there was some site explaining how to avoid the nvidia binary setup  to get overwritten by ubuntu packs... but I cannot recall where
<mrwizrd> <_Shade_>: There's no way you can get back into a regular session?
<amuls> Mo0oSaH: it is there when i run it from a shell, not from th emenu. So now I have got iit
<Neil-> uga: Thanks for your help :d
<uga> np
<Mo0oSaH> amuls does it seem to work now
<_Shade_> mrwizrd: not now because i have broken an ata connector ;/
<amuls> Mo0oSaH: still nothin, the diamond is there but I see nothing visual changing eg when I change desktop
<Mo0oSaH> amuls: if not then right click the diamond and make sure beryl is selected as windows manager
<_Shade_> mrwizrd:  i have to use livecd
<mrwizrd> <_Shade_>: Ouch... sucks..
<mrwizrd> brb
<amuls> Mo0oSaH: when in select the beryl as the window manager, than the screen redraws but nothing happens. If I check on the windowmanager it is still kwin
<amuls> Mo0oSaH: i get these errors
<amuls> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<amuls> Checking for non power of two texture support   : failed
<Mo0oSaH> amuls tbh i have no idea what those mean
<sergiomr> quit
<Mo0oSaH> amuls if the screen redraws the beryl is trying to work but for some reason it crashes.  try to uncheck the fallback window
<Mo0oSaH> if beryl crashes
<mrwizrd> can anyone help me with a virtualisation problem i'm having?
<Mo0oSaH> mrwizrd just ask the question
<mrwizrd> okay.. so
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<mrwizrd> I'm trying to run Live Messenger
<mrwizrd> using the methods shown at
<rysiek|pl> did anyone get Logitech Bluetooth Wireless Hub to work under (k)Ubuntu? I have connected it, the mouse works AOK (I didn't test the keyboard yet, though), but it doesn't show as a bluetooth hub O_o' hciconfig -a shows nothing, google's silent
<mrwizrd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<chuan> hey guys
<rysiek|pl> when I connect some other Bt dongle, I get a msg "New Bluetooth device connected" almost instantly
<mrwizrd> and.. I can't get host-only networking to work
<mrwizrd> I tried it in VMware first
<jkolling> any good roooms to chat in?
<mrwizrd> i'm looking at trying Qemu#
<mrwizrd> also, is there a way to get read/write access to my existing xp installation inside the VM?
<j03z0r> anyone want to chat?
<uga> mrwizrd: you could smbmount the drive if you share it
<uga> mrwizrd: at least that works in vmware, so it should under qemu too, I guess
<rysiek|pl> j03z0r: uhm... try some off-topic channel
<rysiek|pl> too late :)
<mrwizrd> I have chat logs from september or so last year
<mrwizrd> and i'd like to keep them coherent
<mrwizrd> which is why i'm trying to keep Live Messenger
<yallaxx> hm..is there a other bootloader i can install from within vista or xp?
<mrwizrd> It's all I want, so if I can get that and my eyetoy cam working, i'm blowing xp away and running those apps in a seamless vm
<mrwizrd> forget that problem for now, actually
<mrwizrd> anybody here have an eyetoy camera working under 7.04?
<Alonea> mrwizrd: nope..i wish I did though
<mrwizrd> I had it working under 6.06
<mrwizrd> with an older version of the source
<mrwizrd> but the newer one... doesnt seem to work for me
<mrwizrd> it's missing ov519_decomp.ko
<Solifugus> Is there a way to install a .deb package such that it automatically installs all the required dependencies?
<Solifugus> Isntead of tell me that they are not installed.
<mrwizrd> <Alonea> : how far did you get?
<mrwizrd> The guide i found asks for two modules, and the updated tarball only has one of them
<mrwizrd> so... only the microphone seems to work
<Solifugus> seriously.. kubuntu has no way of automatically dealing with package dependencies?!
<raul> hola
<trpr> Solifugus: apt-get handles the dependencies automatically.. what are you trying to do?
<dragan> I need help with sources.list
<dragan> I have downloaded all 16BG with apt-mirror
<BluesKaj> Solifugus: I found a trick that seems to work. After trying to install a pkg in the cli that lacks some deps , i open synaptic and it auto detects what was needed as a broken pkg and will install
<dragan> now I want to use it
<dragan> whole repo is on external drive in USB rack
<trpr> BluesKaj: hey not a bad idea. i wonder how it can be done from apt. seems sort of silly a work around like that is required :\
<BluesKaj> it worked with tovid and some others
<sercik> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mrwizrd> Alonea, I just got the eyetoy working in 7.04!
<mrwizrd> audio and video
<cox377_> anyone use headless azureus or the web admin?
<lab10> Hello, Halo, Hola
<lab10> ???
<lab10> Somebody??????????????'
<mrwizrd> what's wrong lab10?
<vbgunz> can someone help me understand. I installed "ubuntu-restricted-extras gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg" and cannot play wmv files or any DVD :(
<NiceGuyUK> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NiceGuyUK> vbgunz: that info above should help
<vbgunz> thanks, it seems I need libdvdcss2 for DVD but trying to figure out wmv
<NiceGuyUK> !plf
<ubotu> The Penguin Liberation Front is dedicated to distributing software that cannot be included in Linux distributions for various reasons - See http://plf.zarb.org/ (not yet fully functioning) - See also !Medibuntu and !Seveas
<NiceGuyUK> vbgunz: dvdcss stuff from the above :)
<NiceGuyUK> wmv too probably - use the w32codecs package from there
<leiar> i've reset the root password sudo passwd root, and I seem to have forgotten it. What do i do?
<vbgunz> so what are these for "ubuntu-restricted-extras gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg"?
<NiceGuyUK> leiar: just do sudo passwd root again ;)
<leiar> NiceGuyUK: I am not a sudouser, nor the local user is...
<NiceGuyUK> vbgunz: those are other plugins that are restricted, but not quite *as* restricted as the others
<gianny> i have am error installing ati driver on feisty
<NiceGuyUK> leiar: how you end up like that in Ubuntu?
<gianny> i have this error: Error running install command for fglrx
<NiceGuyUK> leiar: or are you trying to do something you shouldn't on someone else's box? ;-)
<gianny> anyone can helpme?
<leiar> NiceGuyUK: I'm not sure. My goal was to prevent the local user to do installations, I changed the root passwd and removed the local user from sudoers
<NiceGuyUK> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<NiceGuyUK> might be something in there
* NiceGuyUK looks for his sysadmin bible...
<Fenix|work> Greetings... I've got a beryl/skydome question.  My skydome is coming up white.  My image is 2048x512 and xwinfo says max XvImage size is 2048x2048 ... what am I missing?
<Fenix|work> xvinfo sorry
<sercik> hi
<sercik> someone know how to mount a ntfs without sudo??
<NiceGuyUK> sercik: quick answer is to add "users" to the fstab entry for that partition
<NiceGuyUK> more detailed help in a minutre when I finish looking somethign up for someone :)
<sercik> Hi NiceGuyUK i have added user i remember user
<sercik> now i try with users
<Solifugus> trpr: I am trying to install a program called "Referencer".. I downloaded their ubuntu package for feisty fawn, which is what I am running.. "apt-get -f install ..." also tells me it has unmet dependencies.. shouldn't it just get those, too?
<sercik> "/dev/sda1       /media/usbhd    ntfs-3g  user,defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0"
<sercik> NiceGuyUK: do you think is ok??
<Solifugus> trpr: This package http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=790
<BluesKaj> is virtual box more versatile and useable than qemu ?
<NiceGuyUK> sercik: permissions on the mountpoint ok too ?
<NiceGuyUK> leiar: can't find the answer in my big sysadmin book, sorry
<sercik> i have noticed that when i mount partition automatically the owner became root
<sercik> now i have changed user to users
<NiceGuyUK> what about the umask ?
<sercik> and seems working THANK YOU
<NiceGuyUK> ah, ok
<NiceGuyUK> :)
<sercik> now i have another problem
<NiceGuyUK> I wish #kubuntu had karma points for ansering questions :-D
<sercik> i want to share that hd with samba
<dragan> NiceGuyUK: can you help with local mirrored repo setting?
<sercik> i have added to share but from other pc can't enter inside it
<BluesKaj> sercik: dl and install 'ntfs-config' and you can set user permissions etc with it
<sercik> i have already installed ntfs-config
<sercik> the problem is samba and not ntfs-3g i can't browse HD
<monzie>  one doubt:
<BluesKaj> the run it on your ntfs partition...you also need ntfs-3g
<NiceGuyUK> dragan: sorry, not done that in Ubuntu yet.  Did it in Gentoo before
<monzie> is /bin/sh in kubuntu 7.04 actually bash?
<dragan> darn
<sercik> BluesKaj: i have already done all that
<monzie> is /bin/sh in kubuntu 7.04 actually bash?
<sercik> don't you see the line above
<sercik> the only problem now is samba
<Sanne> monzie: I remember reading it got changed to dash
<dragan> I need help in setting sources.list for that local repo
<monzie> Sanne: i saw that.. what is dash?
<Sanne> monzie: another shell, as I read (I'm still on dapper, so I can't check)
<NiceGuyUK> dash - shell optimized for speed
<NiceGuyUK> zsh is better
<NiceGuyUK> dragan: you tried www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<NiceGuyUK> ?
<sercik> Someone understand this?? 7307: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<monzie> Sanne: what is it on dapper?
<NiceGuyUK> sercik: remote share doesn't exist?
<sercik> i have tried to mount with smb4k from the same pc that share
<Sanne> monzie: I think it's bash
<dragan> NiceGuyUK: nope... I will now :-) 10x
<NiceGuyUK> np
<NiceGuyUK> I try to help in here, but people should really make more use of Google.  That's how I find info to pass on here ;-)
<dragan> ahhhh that.... yes... I have used first part... downloading with apt-mirror
<Sanne> monzie: here's a bug about that, I think it got introduced with edgy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dash/+bug/61463
<Valmarko> Hi. I'd like to upgrade to Kubuntu 7.04 but I dont know how. Any help, please ?
<dragan> but I want to use those files... WITHOUT apache... like say DVD...
<hitmanWilly> !upgrade | Valmarko
<ubotu> Valmarko: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Sanne> monzie: yup, /bin/sh points to /bin/bash on dapper
<sercik> NiceGuyUK: now i can umount as user but i can't mount
<Valmarko> hitmanWilly, thanks
<hitmanWilly> np
<sercik> the problem is ntfs-3g??
<NiceGuyUK> sercik: nope, its probably just config
<NiceGuyUK> sercik: you got a umask on that fstab entry ?
<NiceGuyUK> !umask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sercik> no
<sercik> i have pasted the line before
<sercik> i can past again.........
<sercik> "/dev/sda1 /media/usbhd ntfs-3g users,defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0"
<NiceGuyUK> add umask=0 to give everyone permissions
<BluesKaj> sercik: ' sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmnt ', then ,' sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbumount '
<NiceGuyUK> BluesKaj: +s is SetUID ?
<dragan> NiceGuyUK: yes I have used that... and done first part.. downloaded whole repo... but I want to use it without apache... so the path for it will not start with http://localIP but file:///media/whatever...
<NiceGuyUK> not sure if it supports that
<sercik> Uff! if i do mount usbhdthe directory not mounts and no errors i see
<sercik> simply nothing
<BluesKaj> it's not particularly secure , NiceGuyUK, but for a samll home network behind a router , it should be ok .
<NiceGuyUK> yeah, I guess
<NiceGuyUK> ok, time to spend less time with Linux, more time with fiancee....see ya tomorrow guys!
<dragan> !mirror
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<dragan> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dragan> !apt-mirror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-mirror - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dogatemycomputer> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Valmarko> umm... I have Kubuntu 6.10, with the latest updates but I still cant upgrade to 7.04. No 'full upgrade' button active. Do I need to include something in repos manager?
<Valmarko> The version of kde is 3.5.5
<Valmarko> 'edgy-updates' are enabled
<Fenix|work> I'm using Feisty Fawn... after doing updates my sound stopped working... how do I fix it?
<Valmarko> I enabled edgy-backports and edgy-security too
<Fenix|work> worked with a fresh install
<thehound> Hello have quick question
<userund> go
<thehound> I had to downgrade xserver and now adept keeps wanting to upgrade me
<thehound> any way to shut it up?
<Valmarko> The problem is solved :) I needed to fetch updates again, after reboot. :)
<thehound> I'll rephrase. I'm asking how to opt out of an update permenently
<thehound> the new xserver kills my drivers
<crimsun> thehound: use dpkg/aptitude to put the package(s) on hold.
<thehound> on hold?
<thehound> never heard of that
<thehound> I did lock in synaptic
<Valmarko> What is the latest version of KDE currently available on 7.04 ?
<crimsun> Valmarko: stable? 3.5.6.
<Valmarko> crimsun, thanks
<voidmage> how's support for geforce 8600?
<chx> w says 2 users but only lists one user and as far as I am aware , only I am logged in
<usuario> oi
<usuario> Tem algum a???
<usuario> Hello???
<warez__> slt a tous
<usuario> Que???
<usuario> Oq vc disse???
<usuario> Eu no entendi!
<usuario> Fala de novo!
<usuario> Rpido... fala logo!
<usuario> Eu t esperando!!!
<usuario> Ser que tem algum a pra falar comigo???
<usuario> Eu no vai ter ningum???
<usuario> Puxxxaaaa...
<dthacker> is there a utility that will convert .ogg files to mp3?
<usuario> ...algum est lendo minhas mensagens???
<usuario> Tem algum a???
<usuario> Fala comigo!
<usuario> Fala logo!
<Valmarko> crimsun, suppose I want to test the alpha version of kde 4, without removing 3.5.6. Is it possible ?
<usuario> MP3???
<crimsun> Valmarko: perhaps.  nixternal  /may/  have alpha1 debs ready.
<usuario> Convert MP3 to WMA???
<Valmarko> thank you again, crimsun
<Fenix|work> After upgrading from a fresh install sound stopped working, what do I need to do to fix it? Does it have to do with alsa and a new kernel?
<usuario> I like of convert MP3 to WMA!!!
<dthacker> and there was much rejoicing....
<crimsun> Fenix|work: probably.  More likely it's a stale state file.  Please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<Fenix|work> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/493589
<crimsun> Fenix|work: amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<Fenix|work> crimsun, nothing
<Fenix|work> do I need to restart the sound system?
<crimsun> Fenix|work: ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' is inaudible?
<Fenix|work> crimsun, yes
<DonMCN> hey every body
<DonMCN> can you lead me to some directions on how i would go about partitioning my kubuntu partition into a smaller one so that i can put windows on that new one
<Fenix|work> crimsun, playback channels: Mono, Mono: Playback [off] 
<Fenix|work> does that mean no sound is playing with mono?
<DonMCN> i only have kubuntu on my pc right now, and the hard drive is under 2 partitions, linux and swap
<BluesKaj> crimsun: try this tuorial, it helped me,  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dolby_Digital_Out_(AC3,_SPDIF)
<crimsun> Fenix|work: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer*);sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}')&&sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state&&sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<DonMCN> i want to edit the Linux partition to be a smaller one so that i can install windows
<DonMCN> Can somebody just lead me to a Partition Manager inside of Kubuntu?
<cpk1> DonMCN: try qtparted or gparted
<BluesKaj> DonMCN: download , install and burn GParted Live CD partition editor...it's the best  and most stable
<DonMCN> In the Konsole?
<Cugel> donmcn: only the gparted live cd seems to work for me.
<cpk1> DonMCN: sure, if you want its a gui so it will open one up
<Fenix|work> crimsun, now what? :)
<cpk1> a window that is
<DonMCN> I need something that will run off of my existing Kubuntu, I do not have any blank CDs at the moment.
<crimsun> Fenix|work: same aplay command
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, going to buy a new laptop, one of these days, comebody can tell me where to find a list of Linux-frienly components ?
<flami> Hi , I tried Knetworkmanager but it doesnt seem to recognize my wlan card ( eth0) its a intel 2915 agb , anywhere where i could look up what might be the problem ?
<cpk1> DonMCN: qtparted or gparted
<flami> the wlan works though ( i wouldnt be in here without ^^ )
<HymnToLife> AutoMatriX, anything should do, prefer a nvidia graphics card
<cpk1> qt uses the qt libraries (kde) and g uses gtk libraries (gnome) either will work
<DonMCN> Alright, thanks. I am in the middle of downloading qtparted right now from Konsole using "sudo apt-get install qtparted".. thank you :)
<Fenix|work> crimsun, nothing
<crimsun> Fenix|work: repaste your amixer
<AutoMatriX> HymnToLife:  nvidia has got a better support than the ati's ?
<Fenix|work> run that script again?
<Fenix|work> ok
<leiar> I have to load two modules in order to get my wireless card to work. I've put them in /etc/modules. But it seems they do not start. modprobe ipw2100 and modprobe fsam700
<Fenix|work> give me a sec
<HymnToLife> much better
<crimsun> Fenix|work: no need, just ``amixer''
<AutoMatriX> HymnToLife: tx, I'll take note of that
<Fenix|work> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/493616
<lupul> hi there
<rojanu> Hi! I am having problems with my AR5005G atheros card
<lupul> does anyone know why if i enable guarddog konversation doesn't connect anymore on kubuntu irc channel?
<crimsun> Fenix|work: ok, and toggling 'External Amplifier' has no effect?
<lupul> i selected the protocol, i added the 8001 port but nothing
<Fenix|work> I toggled like you said and nothing
<Fenix|work> did I toggle wrong?
<crimsun> Fenix|work: try toggling it again
<Fenix|work> cmd?
<crimsun> off -> on
<Sanne> AutoMatriX: there's also this, in case you haven't found it already: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryHardware
<crimsun> amixer set 'External Amplifier' unmute
<dogatemycomputer> hey.. is there by any chance a gui for apache2?   I assume most web admins actually configure it themselves manually?
<DonMCN> Alright I just downloaded and install QtParted, and now I cannot open it by using command qtparted in the "Run Command" dialog or in Konsole using the same command.
<flami> if you want a gui for apache you might want to try ispconfig , or syscp
<raylu> dogatemycomputer, there may be some third party ones
<flami> its little "helpers" that help administer the server
<AutoMatriX> Sanne: tx so much, THAT was exactly I was looking for :D
<raylu> DonMCN, kdesu
<Sanne> AutoMatriX: heh, you're welcome :)
<dogatemycomputer> flami: would you suggest buying the book and doing it manually as a good learning experience?  or do most web admins use the gui?
<DonMCN> Okay raylu, I went to Run Command and typed in "kdesu qtparted" and that didn't work.
<Fenix|work> crimsun, nothing
<raylu> you don't need a book to configure apache...
<raylu> DonMCN, what did it do?
<raylu> (I suggest running it in a konsole)
<flami> dogatemycomputer, yes you need to know how apache works
<dogatemycomputer> raylu: honestly.. the documentation on apache's website isn't very intuitive for a newbie..
<flami> the gui is just to speed things up , the hardest part is to make it secure ( e.g. chroot )
<raylu> unless you have no experience with this at all, you should do what I do and just go in and poke around
<dogatemycomputer> flami: then I shall figure it out manually..
<raylu> the worst case scenario is you screw up apache...
<Fenix|lappy> crimsun, I'm at a loss
<DonMCN> Okay I went through Konsole, and typed in kdesu qtparted and it brung up a little thing that says "Getting devices" and disappears.
<flami> if you screw up : aptitude purge apache2 && aptitude install apache2
<lupul> ok so what do i do to let konversation through guarddog?
<thehound> sorry had to run. But anyways, is there no way to tell adept to stop trying to upgrade specific packages? I pressed version lock in synaptic
<thehound> but it still bugs me with the red !
<dogatemycomputer> raylu: i have *zero* experience with apache and i'm also relatively new to linux.. ;)  i just want some documentation before I get started.   I'm trying to understand not only the 'how' but the 'why' so i'm hoping some decent reading material (beyond the FAQ) will give me some insight.    If you have a good web resource then i'm all for that too..
<lupul> what do i do to let konversation through guarddog?  please
<DonMCN> Oh well I finally got qtparted to open, but it won't let me do anything to it because the status is "busy"
<cpk1> try gparted =P
<DonMCN> Can I use the partition manager on the Linux CD?
<flami> dogatemycomputer,  if you want a good MTA : postfix ;) good antispam : amavisd-new ( with postfix + clamav ) ^^
<cpk1> or if you are feeling good about yourself you can try parted =D
<cpk1> DonMCN: sure
<leiar> I'm trying to start two modules in boot by putting them in /etc/modules. It doesn't seem to work. I think it is because you have to be root to run them. Any suggestions?
<crimsun> Fenix|lappy: conf call ATM
<DonMCN> okay. and i have another quick question. is there a way i can make it so that Windows boots up by default instead of Kubuntu after I install it?
<raylu> donMCN, /etc/grub/menu.lst
<cpk1> yes
<Fenix|lappy> crimsun, k
<dthacker> dogatemycomputer: look the postfix howto for ubuntu server on http://www.howtoforge.com
<lupul> what do i do to let konversation through guarddog? pls pls
<cpk1> DonMCN: just to let you know installing windows is going fsck grub up anyways so read up before you do
<DonMCN> okay, and now that i think about it. when i'm going to install windows, its going to put in a new boot record and it will only load windows and won't give me a choice. how do i change this?
<raylu> you can boot into the linux live cd and reinstall grub after installing windows
<leiar> These laptops with kubuntu on are to be used by teachers. I don't want to instruct them to go into konsole write sudo modprob ipw2100 ....
<thehound> is there a link for what I'm trying to do? I been to Google over and over
<cpk1> !grub | DonMCN
<ubotu> DonMCN: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thehound> useless information
<DonMCN> well, thank you very much :)
<cpk1> DonMCN: make sure you are educated before you do it so you arent in a panic =)
<Valmarko> I'm not a programmer I dont mean to criticize but ... adept manager is so confusing. It could have a much better and intuitive interface. Just a suggestion
<leiar> anybody who can help me getting modprobe ipw2100 and modprobe fsam7400 to start at boot?
<wsjunior> kmail don't ask the phrase for decipher encrypted e-mails, is it a know problem?
<thehound> yeah the red ! is my problem
<thehound> with adept
<thehound> and see nothing to exclude updates
<Fenix|lappy> crimsun, brb in 5min
<thehound> synaptic has a version lock
<cpk1> I know aptitude will let you hold versions
<thehound> how do I do it?
<thehound> I typed "ubuntu putting packages on hold"
<thehound> in Google
<flami> leiar,  cant you just write a bashscript that runs the 2 commands ??
<thehound> I think adept runs off aptitude
<raylu> not if they require root access
<raylu> i think he'd have to put it in one of the rc scripts
<leiar> flami: I've put them in /etc/modules , so they should be launched in boot, but it sems you have to be root to run them
<cpk1> thehound: aptitude hold i think will do it
<leiar> flami: If i make a bashscript. Where do I put the scipt to get it launched during boot
<thehound> ok I'll give it a go
<Fenix|lappy> crimsun, back
<cpk1> thehound: if its  a specific version you dont want you can use forbid-version
<lupul> does anyone know a very good firewall?
<cpk1> lupul: iptables
<wsjunior> kmyfirewall
<thehound> well xorg 7.1 works with latest ati drivers
<thehound> 7.2 crashes the whole system
<thehound> and can only use vesa
<lupul> thanks
<lupul> something more simple?
<raylu> leiar, ~/.kde/Autostart
<lupul> i ment simpleer
<flami> leiar,  update-rc.d FOO defaults   http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<cpk1> leiar: you could probably just put them in /etc/rc.local
<raylu> thehound, which ati driver are you using?
<thehound> proprietary
<thehound> it's a must
<raylu> so...try the other one?
<thehound> with my card
<thehound> the open drivers crash xserver
<raylu> oh.
<chijin> thehound: are you by any chance using 1280*960 res?
<wsjunior> How to make kmail decrypt encrypted emails? It seems that it isnt using gpg-agent daemon..
<raylu> hm. i had the opposite
<thehound> no 1024x768
<leiar> wow, thanks all three. I'll try etc/rc.local, because I want them to be executed for all users
<raylu> wsjunior, is using Kmail a must?
<leiar> It seems I have to be root to run modprobe, how do I change that?
<wsjunior> raylu: no, but i would like to
<DonMCN> I tried to open up /etc/grub/menu.lst and it says No such File or Directory
<cpk1> leiar: rc.local should run it all as root
<cpk1> DonMCN: its in /boot not /etc
<DonMCN> Oh, earlier somebody gave me /etc/grub/menu.lst lol
<raylu> leiar, why would you want to?
<raylu> oh, sorry DonMCN :(
<leiar> raylu: because I've a problem with the wireless device. It won't load unless i start these two modules
<DonMCN> No problem
<DonMCN> But /boot/grub/menu.lst is very confusing. I'll probably screw something up trying to make Windows boot by default.
<raylu> DonMCN, one of the lines says "default 0"
<raylu> IIRC. actually, let me check
<leiar> DonMCN: I think the lines you are looking for is the last lines
<cpk1> DonMCN: keep in mind that a lot of the lines that have # arent actually commented out
<DonMCN> default		0
<DonMCN> ?
<thehound> it somewhat worked. red triangle but none are in list
<raylu> yeah, that's correct. just change it to whichever one is Windows
<thehound> 1 more thing
<thehound> if I ever want to undo this hold what do I need to do?
<raylu> but you should install Windows first, DonMCN
<thehound> say ati fixes their software
<DonMCN> yes I know
<DonMCN> I'm just exploring.
<DonMCN> and how will I know which one Windows will be?
<DonMCN> because after I install Windows, I will have to restore GRUB, I know that, but then I will open up this file and no nothing about how to change Windows to default bootup.
<raylu> well...hopefully, you're not just randomly partitioning and installing to random partitions...
<DonMCN> No, I know good how to work partitions and such
<DonMCN> but I'm very new still to Linux
<raylu> the number after default refers to the number of the entry in the menu.lst
<raylu> the first one for me (0) starts with: title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic
<raylu> the second one (1) starts with: title		Windows XP (loader)
<raylu> so if i wanted windows to be default, i'd change the value to 1
<DonMCN> Okay, can you tell me where I can paste my menu.lst file for you to take a look at?
<raylu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cpk1> DonMCN: the channel topic has a link
<raylu> but i think you should worry about it after installing windows
<lupul> halo
<Ahmuck> i am looking for an alarm clock on kde.  something i can set the time for 30, 10, 30, 10, etc.
<Daisuke_Ido> best bet is using savedefault, that way it will default to whatever you used last
<DonMCN> Paste URL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21344/
<raylu> what's 30, 10, Ahmuck?
<DonMCN> Alright raylu, I will install Windows, and then fix GRUB and then I will come back here, and repaste my menu.lst and will you help me with it?
<raylu> yes...if I'm still here.
<Ahmuck> 30 min, 10 min, 30 min, etc.
<wsjunior> Do i need to install/start anything than gpg-agent --daemon to make kmail to be able to ask for pass to decrypt encrypted messages?
<raylu> fixing grub is a rather simple matter, so it shouldn't be hard to find help with that
<DonMCN> I already know how to fix GRUB :)
<raylu> Ahmuck, you mean on ever 30th and 10th minute?
<raylu> *configuring
<raylu> *every
<Ahmuck> raylu: yes
<Ahmuck> alternating
<DonMCN> I'm thinking about just Installing windows, by letting it take over everything, and then reinstalling Kubuntu. Just in case.
<DonMCN> So I don't get lost, because I had Windows before.
<raylu> that would be a rather large waste of time
* thehound wonders if ati will ever fix their software or if the open source community can cook up a long lasting solution.
<DonMCN> I know, but it makes it easier for me to understand things.
<raylu> Ahmuck, I suppose it's possible to do it yourself with a crontab
<DonMCN> and let's me do things in an order in which i'm comfortable with
<raylu> er...how does letting the kubuntu install script configure everything make you understand it?
<DonMCN> what i'm doing is letting Windows take over the entire drive when I'm installing it, and then after I install windows (and update) I will install Kubuntu, but I will manually partition things in the Kubuntu
<raylu> Ahmuck, have you tried kalarm?
<Ahmuck> i'll try it
<raylu> but you already have kubuntu installed...
<DonMCN> yeah I know lol
<raylu> so...don't do it...
<DonMCN> Its hard to explain it makes things easier for me lol
<Ahmuck> DonMCN: partition windows, /home / and /swap
<leiar> DonMCN: I think it is wise. Linux let other os stay alive on the machine. Windows is not that kind. Start with windows to make it easier
<raylu> put it another way; this is not a good learning experience
<raylu> but he's already started with kubuntu...
<DonMCN> Once I get all this done, my way, is there a way I can dual-boot Kubuntu and Windows?
<purpleposeidon> agh, need help
<purpleposeidon> there was a power outage...
<purpleposeidon> and now a bunch of crap is happening
<raylu> DonMCN, yes...of course
<purpleposeidon> I can't login w/ neither xdm or kdm
<AutoMatriX> purpleposeidon: restore power first :D
<purpleposeidon> when it starts up, it says something like 'file truncated to 0 bytes, > 0'...
<purpleposeidon> I have. :b
<Fenix|lappy> crimsun, just to let you know... I rebooted, now sound works.
<Ahmuck> anyone using joomla on kubuntu?
<purpleposeidon> AutoMatriX: this is IRC, not india.
<Fenix|lappy> anyway... time to go home... thanks again for all your help crimsun.  It's appreciated
<AutoMatriX> purpleposeidon: I know, but I think you shouldt tell that to your computer, to be sure :p
<purpleposeidon> ah, a temporary solution has hit me in the head with itself.
<leiar> Here's my problem (challenge): I'm a computer assistant on three scools. I want to give the teachers latops with Kubuntu, but I dont want them to be able to install software. How do I prevent them from being a sudo user? Can I just change the root password?
<raylu> you could just edit the sudoers file
<Dragnslcr> You could create a login for them that isn't in the sudoers file
<raylu> changing the root password does nothing since sudo refers to your own password
<raylu> or what he said :P
<ubuntu__> Ok need help. Firewall hosed ubuntu, and now I'm on my live cd, question: How to back up files?
<raylu> copy...paste?
<ubuntu__> Kubuntu, sorry.
<Dragnslcr> I'm impressed that a firewall could break an operating system
<ubuntu__> Ah, nope. Cannot access HDD, in fact, don't know how to locate.
<ubuntu__> Thought it was hda1
<marko_> anyone here cracked hd dvd
<ubuntu__> This thing sees it as /dev/sda1
<ubuntu__> This is Kubuntu 7.04
<raylu> ubuntu__, so mount that..
<raylu> (my hda1 and 2 magically became sda1 and 2 in 7 also
<raylu> )
<purpleposeidon> well, I think I found a problem.... ran out of space on /home
<lupul> can someone help me please?
<lupul> how do i connect via openssl to kopete?
<Dragnslcr> raylu- are they SATA drives?
<ubuntu__> well, no response.
<Ninina> Hello~!
<lupul> how do i transfer the image to the computer i'm on?
<raylu> no. it's a laptop with 1 hd, afaik
<raylu> and they were hda before
<raylu> lupul, that makes no sense. ssl to kopete? you mean ssl to the machine running kopete and dcop it?
<ubuntu__> so the run command is kdesu mount /dev/sda1?
<Dragnslcr> Edgy may have mounted SATA drives as hd* (just guessing)
<lupul> yes
<Ninina> does anyone know about the error that causes KNetworkManager stall at 28% when connecting to a wireless network?
<raylu> ubuntu__, no, sudo
<purpleposeidon> maybe a restart will make happyness
<komakino> Hi! Just trie dto install kubuntu 7.04m but when booting up the live CD i get the error message "no greeter widget plugin loaded" or something like that. Very few hits on google, so i thought i should try here. I guess something with KDE. Any ideas?
<Dragnslcr> lupul- you could install a VNC server
<raylu> perhaps. there is a docking station with a bay for a second HD, so I suppose it _may_ be sata
<lupul> but can't i do it from ssl?
<lupul> at work i'm using putty. and from time to time i have to connect to my pc
<purpleposeidon> lupul: I think there's something like x-connection forwarding...
<raylu> oh yeah...so the new wirelessmanager in feisty is totally worthless...anyone know of a way to go back to the edgy one?
<ubuntu__> That did it!
<purpleposeidon> I dunno, though. I just heard of it
<raylu> lupul, see if kopete has dcop support
<lupul> ok
<ubuntu__> *whew* thanks!
<lupul> thanks anyway
<komakino> anyone?
<raylu> komakino, have you tried the safe graphics mode?
<Dragnslcr> komakino- sounds pretty strange. Could be a bad download or burn
<komakino> raylu: Yes, gives a different error...
<K-Ryan> Can someone help me set this up? http://doom.chaosforge.org/
<leiar> is there a progamme in kubuntu to scan for wireless access points?
<genii> snort
<komakino> Drgnslcr: where can i get the md5 checksum?
<K-Ryan> In the readme it says something about a doomrl_konsole command to start it, I've tried the command alone, while in the directory, nothing.
<Dragnslcr> komakino- the mirrors usually have them. What version do you have?
<komakino> Or is it possible to install without loading the live gui?
<komakino> 7.04
<Dragnslcr> komakino- CD or DVD, i386 or amd64?
<Yorokobi> komakino, the Alternate install CD is probably what you need
<raylu> the alternate cd has a text install
<komakino> oh, sorry. its a CD i386
<komakino> Damn, just used my last cdr
<komakino> So its not possible to intall in text mode om the regular?
<Yorokobi> leiar, kwifimanager I believe
<leiar> Yorokobi: Thanks I'll try
<Dragnslcr> komakino- http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/kubuntu/feisty/MD5SUMS
<snowdonkey> Hey guys.  I'm having some trouble with blank discs.  When I put a blank CD-R in my comp I don't get an option to mount the drive, and I can't burn to it from K3b
<komakino> Dragnslcr: Thanks. Got the right checksum on the iso. Probably a bad burn then. Last cdr so i have to wayt a couple of days. Bummer.
<Dragnslcr> komakino- keep asking around here, maybe someone has an actual answer. That error message doesn't look like anything to do with hardware, and the only software problem I can think of on an install disc is a bad burn
<Ahmuck> i'm confused on mysql login usage on kubuntu ... "sudo mysql" drops me right in, however, "mysql -h localhost -u sudo" causes "Access denied".  Is there something special here i am missing ?
* genii sips a coffee
<Ahmuck> leiar: yes
<genii> Ahmuck: mysql cannot be run in root
#kubuntu 2007-05-18
<Dragnslcr> Ahmuck- sudo isn't a username
<Dragnslcr> Using sudo runs programs as root
<Ahmuck> ok, i understand now.  so i need to login as sudo, and create a user
<Ahmuck> under mysql to use it as sudo or some other user
<genii> Ahmuck: There is a default mysql user normally with the name of mysql
<Dragnslcr> sudo isn't a user, it's a command
<Ahmuck> yes, but sudo mysql lets you into mysql
<Dragnslcr> Right, because sudo runs the command as the user "root"
<blekos> hello, what is the normal temparature for cpu?
<genii> Ahmuck: To run the command mysql as the user mysql from an account which has sudo/su rights, use  su mysql -c "mysql"
<Dragnslcr> blekos- normal temperature of what?
<Ahmuck> Dragnslcr: i am confused, i thought mysql could not be run in root?
<blekos> hmm, when I do acpi --t is shows me Thermal 1,2,3
<mimic> ciao Eros!
<who_> is there any way to create an iso 9660 image for a dvd using k3b???????
<blekos> and are alla bout 67c
<Dragnslcr> Ahmuck- I'm pretty sure you can connect to a MySQL database as root
<genii> Ahmuck: Mysql is not *supposed* to be run by root, but since root user can override, it will run the command.
<mimic> ciao eros!
<eros> ah ecco
<eros> ciao
<Dragnslcr> It may not be a great idea, but it will work
<eros> ero sulla pg sbagliata
<mimic> AHAHAHA!!!!
<who_> is there any way to create an iso 9660 image for a dvd using k3b???????
<genii> Ahmuck: Also the specific error you are getting on that command s not the program refusing to run but that user root is not allowed to access databases on the machine called localhost
<Iwonder|too> how to get flash working in firefox,for youtube.com videos?
<Dragnslcr> genii- no, the user "root" can access databases fine, which is why sudo mysql works. It's trying to connect as user "sudo" that won't work
<ubuntu_> Does Kubuntu support the sticky bit?
<illriginal> Does anyone know how I can access my usb thumb drive so that I may read+write on it? I tried going through the properties and changin the permissions.
<snowdonkey> Hey, my blank CD-R discs aren't being recognized, so I can't burn data to them.  I'm not sure how to manually mount a drive.
<genii> Dragnslcr: What, he put something like su sudo ??
<ubuntu_> illriginal: are they ntfs formatted?
* genii scrolls up to examine
<Dragnslcr> "mysql -h localhost -u sudo"
<illriginal> ubuntu_ no I believe it is actually FAT16
<ubuntu_> illriginal: You should have rights to write to it
<blekos> i'm trying to install hamachi, but cannot find tap/tun any ideas?
<illriginal> because my PS2 was able to recognize it, and that's the only format PS2 accepts.
<genii> Dragnslcr: Ah, yeah he put -u sudo LOL
<illriginal> ubuntu is there a command I can type?
<illriginal> for read+write access?...
<ubuntu_> !search hamachi
<ubotu> Found:
<illriginal> it also says 0 bytes free space
<ubuntu_> illriginal: I'm sure there is. Does the USB come up on your desktop ?
<illriginal> it's a 4GB thumb drive
<illriginal> yeah
<ubuntu_> illriginal: and you can't write to it?
<illriginal> nope
<genii> Dragnslcr: He will immediately after correcting to -u root get the root@localhost denied.
<illriginal> but my playstation 2 can for some odd reason
<illriginal> it's fat16.. im pretty sure.
<ubuntu_> nzk: Yo :)
<Iwonder|too> illriginal: type mount
<ubuntu_> illriginal: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab file ?
<ubuntu_> Or that too
<illriginal> just type mount?
<Dragnslcr> genii- maybe, depends on if there's a MySQL user named root. I can't remember what it does by default these days
<Iwonder|too> also tail dmesg after plugging it
<illriginal> /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<Iwonder|too> illriginal: it mounted u have read/write access
<illriginal> hm... it won't let me, ill try to paste a file into it, hold on
<Iwonder|too> type ls -l /media/usbdisk
<illriginal> There is not enough space on the destination.
<illriginal> lol
<illriginal> that's impossible
<illriginal> it's a 4GB usb drive.
<illriginal> there's only 1 file on there that's about 100mb
<Iwonder|too> illriginal: it may be being fat32 can't handle large files
<genii> Ahmuck: The best practice is to run the mysql command as the mysql user whenever possible
<Iwonder|too> or its locked physically
<illriginal> the file im trying to put into it?
<chijin> a 4gb drive can be formatted to smaller space..
<illriginal> on the bottom bar
<Iwonder|too> \some have a lock button like a floppy
<illriginal> nah
<illriginal> no lock button.
<Iwonder|too> illriginal: ls -sh /media/usbdisk
<Iwonder|too> for size
<Iwonder|too> or df -h
<illriginal>  32K Documents  1.1M LaunchU3.exe   32K SOCOM3   32K System
<sercik> hi people!!
<illriginal> ugh now my dekstop locked up
<illriginal> i can't click on the icons on my deskptop
<Iwonder|too> hmmm,doesn't seem good
<illriginal> brb i need restart.
<ubuntu_> df -h
<Iwonder|too> guess restarting X didn't occur to him
<aldin> i have HP drivers for wireless card which are .exe how do i extract them?
<ubuntu_> Iwonder|too: noobs :0
<ubuntu_> :-)
<ubuntu_> uptime will get him one day
<sercik> you can try unrar
<Iwonder|too> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> power outages are the enemy of uptime :\
<Iwonder|too> aldin: on the drivers disk,there isn't a drivers folder?
<purpleposeidon> UPS is your friend, but certainly not mine.
<Iwonder|too> noobs are the enemy of uptime,power outages are fixxed by ups
<illriginal> wait
<illriginal> i figured it out...
<illriginal> i think.
<illriginal> I can cut a folder from my usb drive, paste it onto my desktop then put another file into it...
<aldin> Iwonder|too: i want newer version from hp.com
<ubuntu_> then you can't write it back
<illriginal> for some reason, now ubuntu thinks my usb drive is only 160ish mb
<Daisuke_Ido> Iwonder|too: yeah, once i can afford a suitable UPS that can hold out for a few hours.
<jaldhar> anyone using the KDE4 snapshot packages on feisty and having problems with ksmserver crashing?
<Daisuke_Ido> alpha software, of course there are problems.
<Iwonder|too> aldin: go to ndiswrapper site,they have links to current drivers
<illriginal> ubuntu_ would it be a good idea to format my usb drive? Or will I lose some sort of driver information and will because useless?
<ubuntu_> illriginal: Wait do you have U3 running on it?
<illriginal> U3?
<illriginal> I'm sorry I don't understand
<ubuntu_> It's a USB drive encryption
<aldin> Iwonder|too: ok, know that but would like to know how to extract .exe files without windows...
<illriginal> im not sure ubuntu_ I just purchased it, It's a Scandisk Cruzer Micro 4GB
<jaldhar> Daisuke_Ido: I know but I was hoping there would be a workaround :(
<ubuntu_> illriginal: Ha in that case copy the files out and format
<ubuntu_> Probably has U3 on it by default
<jaldhar> aldin: cabextract
<Iwonder|too> aldin: look on ndiswrapper site,there is a method(not extract) to run the exes to extract the driver from the installer
<illriginal> oh ok, ill just copy the file I need :D then format it to fat16? Yes?
<ubuntu_> Yes
<Iwonder|too> illriginal: fat32
<illriginal> fat32?
<illriginal> and ill get all 4gb back
<illriginal> ?
<aldin> Iwonder|too: ok thanks, i will look for that
<Iwonder|too> fat 16 will support even smaller file sizes than 32
<illriginal> so isn't that good?
<Iwonder|too> at least with 32 you van aproach a 4 gig transfer,after that you must use ntfs
<illriginal> i just need it to be compatible with my linux and my playstation 2
<Iwonder|too> can
<Hirvinen> Bonita: i synonyymi van joku, jota en kyll nyt muista.
<sebr> okay.... trying to boot the kubuntu cd on the laptop to install, and i got this error: "can't access tty; job control turned off"
<Hirvinen> Sorry.
<Iwonder|too> dunno about ps2 but with fat16 you better not try to place a cd or something on it as one file
<illriginal> naw I use it for downloaded maps
<Hirvinen> Sorry, wrong channel.
<illriginal> this may sound stupid, heh. .but how do I format the USB drive?
<Iwonder|too> dosfstools
<illriginal> i need to download that?
<illriginal> or type?
<Iwonder|too> there is a mkefs.vfat or something,been years since i needed a fat drive,lol
<Iwonder|too> best to google format fat drived+linux
<ReVisions> what's the diffrents between fiersty edgy dapper and all that stuff? plz... ;\
<Iwonder|too> newer versions
<ReVisions> whats the newest one?
<ubuntu_> !latest
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ubuntu_> :-)
<ubuntu_> Umm
<ubuntu_> !fiesty
<ubotu> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<ubuntu_> ReVisions: ^^^^
<ReVisions> tnx
<illriginal> Iwonder|too In my synaptic, it claims that I already have it installed
<illriginal> dosfstools that is
<ubuntu_> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu_> !horny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about horny - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> dang :-(
<ReVisions> ubuntu_ it's not a problem if i use 6.06 to update to 7304 right?
<Iwonder|too> illriginal: ok you'll need to know the exact sytax for making filesystem
<rojanu> Hi I have got wireless card it comes up with iwconfig but network manager don't show it?
<illriginal> syntax?..
<illriginal> damn gnomepartition doesn't see my usb lol
<ubuntu_> ReVisions: Yes it is
<nosrednaekim> rojanu: knetworkmanager is still pretty buggy to put iot nicely
<BluesKaj> !upgrade
<ubuntu_> ReVisions: You have to update to 6.10 first
<ReVisions> gksu "update-manager -c"
<ReVisions> like that?
<illriginal> waot
<illriginal> wait i can use gnomepartition
<rojanu> nosrednaekim: is there anything I can do about it
<illriginal> it's fat32
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<ReVisions> (gksu:20912): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<illriginal> so format it as fat32 and I should get all 4gb back yes/
<nosrednaekim> rojanu: do it manually... its not hard.
<rojanu> OK thanks,
<reddog_> hi
<reddog_> who are you???
<nosrednaekim> rojanu: do you need help?
<ReVisions> ubuntu_
<ReVisions> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ReVisions> Xlib: No protocol specified
<ReVisions> (gksu:20912): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ubuntu_> ReVisions: did you read what ubotu said?
<ubuntu_> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
* genii sips a coffee
<ReVisions> thats what i do
<ReVisions> to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10
<ubuntu_> Are you in Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> genii: I think you are bit too relaxed here.
<BluesKaj> who dreams up the lame names for the ubuntu distros ... feisty fawn doesn't exactly inspire confidence :)
<genii> nosrednaekim: Heh :) At least it's coffee and not beer ;)
<trpr> seems like its got to be cute ;)
<nosrednaekim> oh... and next up is a release coded by a "group" of "gibbons"
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: neither do chicago, memphis, cairo, longhorn, etc etc
<genii> BluesKaj: Yeah I get a mental image of some deer caught in the headlights
<nosrednaekim> haha
<BluesKaj> cutesy silly frilly doesn't cut it with me
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj: A millionare. So people heart it muchly
<Daisuke_Ido> they're development names, they just happen to stick with ubuntu
<ubuntu_> BluesKaj: You would have liked the first Buntus
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido: those are metropolitan names ...they have some class
<ubuntu_> Warty warthog and Hoary Hedgehog :)
<Daisuke_Ido> and probably make more sense that way because versions aren't set up in the same way most other OSes are
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, leopard, tiger, jaguar...
<Daisuke_Ido> big cats
<BluesKaj> right, that's more like it
* genii thinks about the Temporal Tapir release  <-- this is what I call to myself when someone gets the numbers reversed and asks about version 10.6 or 40.7
<Daisuke_Ido> woody, sarge, sid, etch...  toy story characters for crying out loud
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> anyone got an ati tv wonder pro card working ?
<nosrednaekim> no... ati is "wonderful"enough
<aldin> Iwonder|too: cabextract hpdriver.exe does the job
<Iwonder|too> cool
<Iwonder|too> ati all in wonder tv capture
<Iwonder|too> but i haven't took time to actually setup capturing
<BluesKaj> well nosrednaekim, i bought this pc before I knew the crappy ati linux support
<nosrednaekim> ah.
<Mo0oSaH> is there any gui utility that can mount bin cue files
<BluesKaj> Mo0oSaH: try acetoneiso
<mokkan> hey, how do i get the media control applet?
<mokkan> it doesnt seem to ship with kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> mokkan: media control applet?
<mokkan> yeah, its in kde
<mokkan> you right click on one of your bars
<mokkan> and 'add applet'
<mokkan> my gentoo box has it, but my kubuntu one doesnt
<Iwonder|too> media control?
<mokkan> ha
<nosrednaekim> what does it do?
<mokkan> hang on
<mokkan> ill get a screeny
<Iwonder|too> storage media or like volume controls?
<Mo0oSaH> BluesKaj: thanks
<Ninina> anyone know how to fix the problem where when you try to connect to a wireless network the program gets stuck at the 28% mark
<nosrednaekim> mokkan: oh... kwikdisc?
<nosrednaekim> the volume manager?
<KNate> ohh the humanity
<mokkan> http://www.wasome.com/screeny.jpg
<mokkan> thats what i want
<nosrednaekim> Ninina: thats networkmanager... very buggy. you have to connect manually
<nosrednaekim> if it doesn'w work.
<Mo0oSaH> BluesKaj: acetoneiso is not in kubuntu rep?
<shinygerbil> what's the easiest way for my connection NOT to rewrite /etc/resolv.conf every time I connect?
<chris__> can anyone please help me with a minor beryl/emerald problem?
<Iwonder|too> close BNetworkManager
<Daisuke_Ido> chris__: that all depends
<Daisuke_Ido> ask and we'll see
<BluesKaj> Mo0oSaH: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=44805
<nosrednaekim> chris__: we can TRY!
<shinygerbil> i use dhclient..
<chris__> well i installed it using http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Beryl_.28Nvidia.29
<nosrednaekim> mokkan: so is that thing controlling amarok?
<mokkan> yep
<mokkan> it can control noatun, too
<mokkan> and juk i think
<mokkan> it shipped with kde when i emerged it
<chris__> when i type in "emerald --replace" it just says baddevice blah blah, which is probably normal i assume considering beryl did the same yet started, but no effects or anything happen..i'm sure it's something small and stupid i'm doing wrong
<BluesKaj> Mo0oSaH: make sure you have 'kommander' installed first ..it's in the repos
<mokkan> i cant find it on kdeapps either :\
<Ninina> *sigh* Is there anyway to set up wpa without it and do I have to write a script to handle the configuration if I want to automate it or is there another program?
<Daisuke_Ido> emerald is just the window decorator
<Daisuke_Ido> chris__: try beryl --replace
<Daisuke_Ido> OR
<Daisuke_Ido> if beryl manager is running, switch your window manager to beryl
<Daisuke_Ido> because sometimes it doesn't like to do that.
<Mo0oSaH> ok
<Iwonder|too> mokkan mine has add applet media control
<nosrednaekim> mokkan: are sure its not a Amarok plugin?
<chris__> i clicked on beryl under window manager and still no go..i typed the command also, the output is..
<Mo0oSaH> BluesKaj: I don't need anything else?
<mokkan> well i have amarok too... and i know i never explicitely installed the media controller myself
<chris__> Detected xserver                                : NVIDIA
<chris__> Checking Display :0.0 ...
<chris__> Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<Daisuke_Ido> there is a definite problem
<Iwonder|too> its part of kde
<Iwonder|too> i forget the exact package
<BluesKaj> no Mo0oSaH, I think that's it
<Daisuke_Ido> chris__: what video card?
<Daisuke_Ido> and what drivers are you using?
<Iwonder|too> chris__:  uncomment composite lines in xorg.conf
<Ninina> one day I too will figure out how to make KDE look good
<chris__> nvidia 7600GT..a while back on an older version of kubuntu i had it working fine..but forgot how exactly i did it
<Daisuke_Ido> make sure the "glx" and "dri" modules are loaded
<Iwonder|too> nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chris__> how exactly do i do that?
<Iwonder|too> add or uncomment composite enable
<Daisuke_Ido> Iwonder|too: it would be easier and smarter to use the dpkg-reconfigure
<Iwonder|too> Section "Extensions"
<Iwonder|too>     Option "Composite" "Enable"
<Iwonder|too> EndSection
<mokkan> Iwonder|too kdemultimedia?
<Iwonder|too> 
<Iwonder|too> Daisuke_Ido: it failed thge first time
<Daisuke_Ido> well then
<Iwonder|too> let me see mokkan if i have that installed
<genii> chris__: If you add the Section "Extensions"   part just like Iwonder|too just described to the xorg.conf it should work after restarting the X server
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, i wasn't aware that the reconfigure didn't work
<Daisuke_Ido> what they said :)
<Iwonder|too> mokkan: yes i have kdemultimedia installed
<mokkan> Iwonder|too k :) thanks
<Iwonder|too> Daisuke_Ido: it does sometimes,but xcomposite isn't actually part of xorg-x11
<chris__> alright composite enabled
<Ninina> Kubuntu why (other then the fact I'm using a pos dell laptop) must you make it so hard for me to love you as I truely want to
<chris__> let me try restart x and see if it worked, thanks guys, do appreciate it, brb to tell you the results :p
<Iwonder|too> chris__:  log out
<nosrednaekim> l3mr: don't I know that SN from somewhere?
<Iwonder|too> ctrl+alt+backspace
<KNate> yes, im trying hard to love kubuntu, except no sound, im really thinking about formtting, and back to vixta/xp
<Daisuke_Ido> Iwonder|too: it shouldn't even have to be enabled in feisty since glx and dri are enabled by default...
<DaveTheAve> I have a simple problem i know a number of you persons can fix without breaking a sweat. My NTFS, that has been upgraded to ntfs-3g, is writtable but ONLY to root. How do I turn over complete ownership of said drive to my account?
<KNate> are there any other options to get sound, like pcmcia sound cards or usb soundcards
<KNate> yes i have a laptop
<nosrednaekim> KNate: yes, there are,
<l3mr> nosrednaekim: hmm?
<Iwonder|too> Daisuke_Ido: glx and direct redering are not xcomposite and xcomposite is needed by beryl
<nosrednaekim> l3mr: did you ever play Bzfag?
<BluesKaj> DaveTheAve: install ntfs-config , itlets you set all kinds of permissions
<KNate> which ones?
<nosrednaekim> Knate, what is your sound card chip
<KNate> usb, or pcmcia
<KNate> intel-hda
<DaveTheAve> BluesKaj: I already did... thats how I was able to turn on write controll
<chris__> well great it works, but now i have the problem of that it won't show my title bar i.e. minimize, maximize, etc...any suggestions?
<l3mr> no, but bzflag :)..but I doubt you know me from there....
<nosrednaekim> KNate: pcmcia for sure....not sure about USB
<Daisuke_Ido> Iwonder|too: i fail to see how that's possible.  i'm using beryl right now without anything involving composite in my xorg.conf at all.
<nosrednaekim> l3mr: yep I used to play *bzflag* alot...
<KNate> do you know which ones work? or how hard they are to get working, im not even sure if my pcmcia slots are working, as i have nothing to stick in them
<nosrednaekim> KNate: so sounds not working at all? did you try headphones?
<Ninina> KNate: I'm lucky, my soundcard works, but I can't actually figure out what to do with it, plus everything requires like 10 more steps
<nosrednaekim> KNate: no I do not.
<purpleposeidon> I want a kernel module that can mount the KDE protocols, like media:/, fish:/.....
<KNate> yeh, nothing at all comes out
<KNate> and ive tried everything
<Iwonder|too> Daisuke_Ido: i dunno,just going by what the fellows in #beryl say
<Iwonder|too> KNate: have you tried oss?
<BluesKaj> DaveTheAve: so you have both ntfs-3g and ntfs-config installed and you still need to sudo ?
<KNate> whats oss
<Iwonder|too> and as you seen by his error beryl complains with composite extensions
<nosrednaekim> KNate: hmm... ok. I have a ATI HDA (uses the same driver) I had problems with it as well (but I fixed them.
<Iwonder|too> without
<DaveTheAve> BlusKaj: Yes I do, i CAN write to the NTFS, but ONLY with sudo.... this is because root owns the NTFS.
<KNate> so what do you suggest i do, is there away to restore all the crap ive done involving sound
<Iwonder|too> KNate: an outdated sound system ,but i have used it on cards not supported by alsa
<mokkan> is there a reason why the adept gui thing doesnt show all the packages?
<BluesKaj> i suppose sudo is a bitch to deal with :)
<raylu> mokkan, 1. you don't have all the repositories, 2. you didn't update, 3. you have some filter
<Iwonder|too> you get no fancy features just sound
<nosrednaekim> mokkan: use "adept-manager" for showing all packages
<Iwonder|too> mokkan:  all?
<Iwonder|too> did you enable all repos ?
<KNate> well alsa reckons they support the intel-hda, but its not working for anyone
<raylu> and yeah..."all?"
<mokkan> like, it wouldnt find kdemultimedia in the gui
<mokkan> but apt-get got it
<nosrednaekim> KNate: anyone?
<Iwonder|too> universe i think is disabled
<nosrednaekim> mokkan: did you use adept-manager or adept-installer?
<Iwonder|too> mokkan: did you update?
<mokkan> how do i update? i might have, dunno
<Iwonder|too> to get a new package list
<KNate> well googling intel-hda and toshiba brings up 1000 threads, and noone has a solution, same say it works, but i cant see how it works for some and not for others if its the same hardware
<raylu> mokkan, click the thing at the top left :D or aptitude update
<DaveTheAve> How does one turn over ownership of a drive to another user?
<KNate> and this is the only thing stoping me from loving kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> DaveTheAve: chown the mount directory is something that generally works
<raylu> DaveTheAve, try mounting with both parameters
<Iwonder|too> KNate:  try the forums of other distros
<DaveTheAve> KNate: I have the same issue as you; I own a new Toshiba A135
<nosrednaekim> KNate: because all laptop deployments are SLIGHTLY different.
<Iwonder|too> i use gentoo forums a lot,they offer simple(works on all linuxes) help
<raylu> ew. gentoo
<KNate> lol, googling "gentoo intel-hda no sound" brings up kubuntu forums
<Daisuke_Ido> mmm, 1TB hard drive...
<nosrednaekim> KNate: what does "lshw" by means of sound?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: reading /.?
<KNate> i have noidea, im a super noob
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: yeah.  well, actually i'm reading TFA ^_^
<mokkan> youve come to the right distro ;P
<Iwonder|too> but KNate i use 3 different distros and see people all the time complaing about that chipset,perhaps a newer kernel will fix it
<mokkan> a toshiba chipset?
<BigMac> Hey can anyone tell me how to turn off Ktorrent from booting on startup in KDE
<nosrednaekim> KNate: run the command "sudo lshw" and pastebin the contents
<mokkan> exit ktorrent before you log off?
<Iwonder|too> i dunno if using a vanilla kernel in kubuntu is pheasable in order to get newest support,but probably best not attempted by a noob
<KNate> ok hang on
<Daisuke_Ido> BigMac: mokkan's suggestion is the only one i've ever gotten to work for that
<Iwonder|too> BigMac:  either remove from ~/.kde/Autostart or close it save session,log out and back in
<KNate> http://pastebin.ca/493839
<chris__> hello again, one last thing, now when i go to log out, it only has log out, not restart, shutdown or anything, any suggestions?
<Iwonder|too> thats normal chris__ when its working
<Daisuke_Ido> that's (i think) a known bug
<chris__> alright cool thanks, wasn't sure if it was normal beryl operation or what
<Iwonder|too> there is a fix but i haven't tried it,just seen it on beryl wiki
<chris__> thanks, i'll check
<Iwonder|too> no biggy,log out and shutdown using kdm
<nosrednaekim> KNate: ok. you have a driver associated with it. now, does Kmix show any channels at all?
<Daisuke_Ido> of just throw up a terminal and sudo shutdown now
<Daisuke_Ido> sofor
<chris__> well yea, but i do like the buttons haha
<Iwonder|too> yeah Daisuke_Ido i think so,it does it with 2 different versions on 3 distros
<Daisuke_Ido> s/of/or.  there we go
<Iwonder|too> chris__: create a shortcut with reboot as the command
<Iwonder|too> or shutdown now(i think)
<KNate> umm
<Iwonder|too> or halt -n
<KNate> kmix shows master pcm, and another slider underneath saying intel hda
<nosrednaekim> and thats IT?
<KNate> and thers afew taps at the top
<BigMac> Ah but the problem is I have never opened it yet
<KNate> output input
<Iwonder|too> KNate: try this be prepared to hit ctrl+c cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp
<KNate> swithce
<Iwonder|too> it should emit white noise if working
<BigMac> Iwonder|too: Yah there is nothing in that folder
<Iwonder|too> if it does then you probably need to edit some alsa stuff
<KNate> ok ill try that
<KNate> nate@natious:~$ cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp
<KNate> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<KNate> nate@natious:~$
<MISTERTibbs> greetings
<nosrednaekim> Iwonder|too: ahaha now thats an intriguing test
<Iwonder|too> never seen it as a hardware test?
<BluesKaj> KNate: the horizontal slider is the balance cntrl
<nosrednaekim> Iwonder|too: nope.
<Iwonder|too> KNate:  might want to disable artsd
<KNate> what is artsd
<Iwonder|too> nosrednaekim:  you can really scare people if ya tell them to alsamixer ,unmute and set all slides to 100 then do it
<Iwonder|too> especially at about 3:00am
<KNate> how do i disable artsd
<Iwonder|too> KNate:  the kde sound wrapper,its not needed
<Iwonder|too> well not totally needed
<nosrednaekim> KNate: in kcontrol
<Iwonder|too> i wonder if fuser /dev/dsp will give something
<KNate> ok im on kcontrol, now where do i go
<KNate> ill try
<KNate> no nothing
<nosrednaekim> KNate: go into sound settings
<nosrednaekim> *sound system
<KNate> yep
<Nedlinpopo> what is the preferred ubuntu display configuration method?
* Nedlinpopo is gettign frustrated with this computer
<KNate> should i make the slider 0
<nosrednaekim> KNate: which one?
<KNate> the KDE sound systems takes exclusive control over ....
<nosrednaekim> KNate:  yeah do that.
<nosrednaekim> and make sure the box is checked
<KNate> ok did that
<nosrednaekim> apply and test the sound
<KNate> tried, didnt work
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<nosrednaekim> whats your computer again?
<KNate> toshiba sattilte
<nosrednaekim> model pls?
<KNate> p100
<KNate> P100 pspa6a-028017 to be exact
<Iwonder|too> KNate: which kerenel are you using?
<KNate> how do i check
<Iwonder|too> KNate: paste the lspci line relevant to audio
<KNate> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Aud
<KNate> io Controller (rev 02)
<marccollin> hi
<glass> Any way I can get a Kubuntu live CD that uses the KDE 4.0?
<Dragnslcr> glass- probably only if you make your own
<nosrednaekim> marccollin: hi!
<marccollin> i download the kubuntu cd.... i boot on it.... but it don't seem to have a way to install it on my hd....
<marccollin> hi
<glass> ok
<nosrednaekim> glass: no.. not a Kubuntu one... but there is a Suse based one
<glass> I have the SuSe one. It says it can't find my cd-drive
<glass> lol
<Dragnslcr> glass- the first alpha just came out last week. I doubt it'll be part of any official stuff any time soon
<Ninina> anyone know how to set up WPA without using KNetworkManager?
<nosrednaekim> Ninina: wpagui can do it.
<Ninina> so I just run that when I want to use wpa or for every connection?
<marccollin> i downloaded kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386      and i don't see nothing to install it on my hd....... is it normal?
<KNate> mabey i should just go out and buy a pcmcia sound card
<fisiu> on the desktop you should have an shortcut
<fisiu> my wpa works great with rt61
<marccollin> that the problem... i don't have an icon
<nosrednaekim> KNate: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Toshiba_Satellite_P100
<nosrednaekim> Ninina: I think so.
<nosrednaekim> never used it.
<Iwonder|too> KNate: http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel
<Iwonder|too> have you tried alsa site or are just trying to use kubuntu stuff?
<KNate> ive tried the alsa site
<pucko-> knate, that card works fine here. but I don't have a laptop
<Iwonder|too> you tried that link?
<Iwonder|too> says it works
<nosrednaekim> seems this laptop has problems...a faulty BIOS/DSTP
<Iwonder|too> if you set it up correctly
<nosrednaekim> the p100 that is.
<pucko-> I had to pass the model option to the kernel module for it to work correctly though.
<KNate> because the site says it works, dosnt mean it dose, theres 100s of threads saying otherwise, and nothing is wrong iwht my bios, its updated to 3.30, and worked fine in vista/xp/osx86
<Iwonder|too> KNate: sometmes sound can be fixxed by altering bios settings relating to card i/o and address then adjusting alsaconf
<BigMac> does azureus blend well into kde
<nosrednaekim> KNate: if it works in vista doesn't mean its not buggy
<crimsun> KNate: did you use the _latest_ hg pull from this evening?
<usuario_> ggg
<nosrednaekim> also, that tutorial said to try booting with the option acpi=off (not recommend for permanantly, just for testin)
<Iwonder|too> KNate: because the site says it does,it is possible,,,because hundreds of threads say there are problems usually mean people dunno how or won't attempt a fix
<KNate> hey again crimsun, last night with one of the other guys, he got me to download the 14rc4 drivers, and then patch it with the patch you gave, then make and make install, but thats was it
<Iwonder|too> i always found it easier to not use kernel modules
<Iwonder|too> too hard to update them
<Iwonder|too> disable kernel,use alsa modules
<Iwonder|too> but everyone has an opinion
<adam_> hello everyone!
<someothernick> hi
<adam_> I got a new laptop a few days ago, I installed Kubuntu on it and everything works perfectly!!!  Including the wifi card.  I didn't have to setup anything!
<BluesKaj> nice
<KNate> ok cool, wish i could join that clb
<KNate> *club
<Iwonder|too> lucky you
<KNate> everything works on mine but the sound
<nosrednaekim> adam_: always nice to hear some positive sotries
<someothernick> what laptop?
<nosrednaekim> KNate: try rebooting with the acpi=off parameter
<adam_> I've gone ahead and installed the windows media codecs and DVD codecs, with help of the Guid.  Now DVD's and mp3's and windows media video's play perfectly!
<Iwonder|too> or try the alsa guide not using older kernel modules
<KNate> acpi=off = no gpu for me
<adam_> Its a Gatway, its a couple years old, I bought it used.  Give me a second and I'll find the model #
<Iwonder|too> gpu?
<nosrednaekim> KNate: ouch.
<KNate> so yeh, last time i did acpi off, i couldnt boot again till reinstall :(
<Iwonder|too> gpu is?
<nosrednaekim> Iwonder|too: graphics processor
<Iwonder|too> acpi as in power management shut down the video?
<dogatemycomputer> adam_: thanks for the positive comments!
<KNate> how can i check if my pcmcia is working, ill go buy a pcm soundcard
<KNate> yeh basicly
<nosrednaekim> KNate: I don't know if there is a way..
<BluesKaj> KNate, what soundcard?
<dogatemycomputer> I have a Dell C400 and a Toshiba Satellite that worked flawlessly on both counts..
<KNate> i have a intel-hda that refuses to work
<Iwonder|too> lsmod
<adam_> its a GATEWAY 8510GZ NOTEBOOK
<Iwonder|too> look for something cs or pcmia
<KNate> and ive tried so many things, im sure ive just screwd it up
<Mo0oSaH> how do you mount bin,cue files?
<KNate> is there away i can restore all the audio files like it would be from a fresh install, so i can start over again
<adam_> dogatemycomputer I love the name,  would hate if that ever happened. lol.
<dogatemycomputer> adam_: lol ..  i got the name from my girlfriend's father's dog who was chewing on a sony laptop..
<dogatemycomputer> it was quite amuzing!
<KNate> dogartemypc, what sound card was in the sattlite
<adam_> dogatemycomputer,  Ubuntu must be realy close to being ready.  Good to hear your success aswell!
<Iwonder|too> KNate:  only audio files are mixer stored settings ,alsa conf and whatever non working module you loaded
<adam_> dogatemycomputer I hope it was a realy old sony laptop.  that would realy suck.
<dogatemycomputer> hey.. i know i'm going to be flamed for this.. and I will NEVER buy another Microsoft product again... (bought it before I was enlightened).. but is there a way to mount a Windows Mobile 5 device so I can read the contents of the memory stick? or should I just buy a memory card reader?
<Iwonder|too> alsaconf and alsamixer will redo the first 2 and rmmod will unload the module
<dogatemycomputer> adam_: well..  he's an architect so he buys a new laptop every year.. so no worries..
<KNate> and then that will give me a clean start?
<dogatemycomputer> adam_: thankfully he avoids HP products though.
<evievi> hi there, have 7.04 (AMD64) and the mic doesn't respond although sound is OK. Any ideas? Thanks
<KNate> just be happy that the sound is working
<evievi> is this a known problem???
<evievi> why is that
<evievi> ?
<nosrednaekim> evievi: did you turn on all the switches in Kmix?
<evievi> yes I did
<Iwonder|too> KNate: should,there isn't nothing to sound but proper module and a proper set conf,biggest thiung is if alsa offeres the module
<KNate> because i have no sound, and hate my laptop
<BluesKaj> check alsamixer evievi
<Iwonder|too> evievi: is mic unmuted?
<dogatemycomputer> KNate: what kind of laptop is it?
<evievi> just a min to install alsamixer
<adam_> dogatemycomputer I have a soney memory stick reader that I have to mount as a drive when I connect it.  If your windows Mobile 5 device is anything similar, see what comes up with "dmesg"
<KNate> so whats the exact steps i should do to remove that crap so i can start fresh
<nosrednaekim> dogatemycomputer: sattelite p100
<KNate> i have a full custom tosbiha satillite
<adam_> dogatemycomputer may just need to mount it.
<evievi> mic is unmuted
<KNate> it has the works, was built for a desktop replacement powerhouse monster
<evievi> in kmixer, in the 'output' tab I have the mic dispalyed. Is that OK?
<dogatemycomputer> KNate: ohhhh.. i'm sorry :(  i've never had an off-the-shelf Satellite experience a problem before but the custom models might get a bit sticky..
<Iwonder|too> evievi:  is mic cut on  in mixer,2nd or 3rd tab?
<BluesKaj> alsamixer is installed by default on the latest (k)ubuntus
<evievi> no, isn't
<evievi> is only on the 'ouput' (first!) tab
<dogatemycomputer> adam_: it shows up in dmesg and even assigns it a device but i'm not sure how to mount it as a drive.  i can see how to sync it using one of the sync apps but i'm not sure how to mount it.  No worries though.. next version of the kernel has support built in :)
<KNate> well they only thing giving me a problem is the only thing i didnt change, and thats the sound card
<Iwonder|too> alsamixer?
<Iwonder|too> install it if it isn't
<evievi> just a min to install
<sparr> My KDE mouse cursor settings are overridden in firefox.  How can I fix this?
<BluesKaj> alsamixer is part of the alsa sound system
<dogatemycomputer> [ 3068.415896]  usb 4-2: PocketPC PDA converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<dogatemycomputer> [ 3068.416117]  usbcore: registered new interface driver ipaq
<evievi> the sound system is set to 'Auto'
<Iwonder|too> KNate: run alsamixer be sure everything is unmuted turned up,alsamixer may show slides not in kmixer
<KNate> done that
<BluesKaj> alsa = advanced linux sound architecture
<Iwonder|too> have you tried alsaconf and manually entering criteria reported by bios
<adam_> dogatemycomputer,  odd message.  I'm quite new to linux, so I've already exausted my idea's.  Good to hear it will be supported soo though. :)
<Iwonder|too> maybe even changing it in bios and rerunning alsaconf?
<Iwonder|too> being custom you may have a setting conflict
<tinin> could someone recomend me a nice ftp program?
<KNate> theres nothing in the bios about sound :(
<Iwonder|too> you should also check dmesg for alsa lines,see if there is a hint
<Kr4t05> Hey, does anyone know it bitchunker will work with MDF files?
<hitmanWilly> tinin: server or client?
<Azmodan> I get a "could not find mime type application/octet-string" error every time I open a qt app (then the app opens normally) and a bunch of those at boot, does anyone knows how to fix this?
<Iwonder|too> no way in bios to change address interupts?
<nosrednaekim> tinin: kget
<tinin> hitmanWilly client
<evievi> installed alsamixergui and shows everything not muted
<hitmanWilly> tinin: most web browsers do it natively
<adam_> I'm so impressed with linux, well particularly ubuntu and kubuntu.  all the programs I need are installable right from the memu.  No more cracking and messing about, like I had to in the windows world.
<tinin> nosrednaekim i need to upload things
<tinin> hitmanWilly
<hitmanWilly> oh, upload
<nosrednaekim> tinin: ah..... fish
<dogatemycomputer> adam_: i converted my girlfriend to linux and her technical-phobia-self complimented how well it works..
<dogatemycomputer> adam_: anyway.. thanks for the suggeston.. i'm heading out. Have a good night!
<tinin> nosrednaekim i'll try, thanx
<Iwonder|too> evievi: try in command line,its known the ncurses version shows more than gui
<sparr> short of running my own repository mirror and keeping a symlink updated, is there any way to always use the latest ubuntu packages without updating my sources every few months?
<Iwonder|too> sparr:  the repos should be good till you upgrade versions,just click update every so often in adept manager
<evievi> command line shows me the same values like kmixer
<Iwonder|too> and do full upgrade if you want
<Iwonder|too> k
<Iwonder|too> which sound card you got?
<macke> Anyone wh has got Radeon x1600 working?
<sparr> Iwonder|too: its the "upgrade versions" every 6 months thats the trouble
<evievi> HDA Nvidia Realtek ALC888
<macke> who*
<Iwonder|too> in kmixer,2nd tab(input) cut mic up,make sure green dot is lit,3rd tab(switches) select mic(mic1 on mine)
<Iwonder|too> also verify mic itself works on other machine
<Iwonder|too> if its built in laptop,plug one in external
<evievi> the weird thing is that in 'Input' no mic is dispalyed!
<evievi> they are displayed in the 'Output' tab!
<Iwonder|too> evievi: i'd say use a dufferent module
<snowdonkey> Howdy, since switching to Feisty from Dapper Kubuntu doesn't recognize blank CD-R discs in the drive.  is there something I have to download?
<nosrednaekim> snowdonkey: nope... but why do you want it to recognize blank cds?
<evievi> in alsamixer from cmd is the same dispaly!
<Iwonder|too> snowdonkey: whatcha mean doesn't reckonise?
<snowdonkey> I get no option to mount the drive.  I can't burn to blank CD-R discs
<evievi> regardless the module I get the same values
<snowdonkey> The system doesn't recognize the medium;
<sparr> evievi: most sound cards ALSO have a 'mic' output, it controls whether you hear your mic input over your speakers.  thats not unusual.  you not having a mic input is weird though.
<Iwonder|too> evievi: try a different module maybe seems like a bad one wrong one
<Iwonder|too> snowdonkey: only your burner will see a blank cd-r
<sparr> snowdonkey: you cant ever mount a blank cd-r, in any version
<Iwonder|too> you can't browse an unformatted disk
<macke> Has anyone got a Radeon X1600 Graphic card working with OpenGL?
<sparr> macke: i had a mobility 9000 working...
<evievi> if you say "a different module" you mean?
<nosrednaekim> macke: isn't that a laptop chip?
<Iwonder|too> snowdonkey: you can't ever mount a non formatted disk or audio cd
<Alonea> why does wireless assistant sometime connect to my network, and sometimes not...it is wpa. It was working for a couple days, but now I can't seem to get it to connect at all
<snowdonkey> Normally when you put a disc in the drive, blank or not, it will show up media menu, or something will pop up asking you what you want to do
<KNate> awghh imso freeking angry
<snowdonkey> That doesn't happen, and I can't burn to the disc using K3b
<snowdonkey> "OPC failed.  Probably the writer does not like the medium"  This didn't happen in Dapper, only Feisty.
<macke> nosrednaekim: Dunno, i have it in my stationary anyways :)
<nosrednaekim> KNate: calm down..
<Iwonder|too> evievi:  either cook a new kernel,or go to alsa site follow directions,un set alsa in kernel,use alsa modules,they get updated,fixxed regularly,have better support
<Iwonder|too> as i advised KNate,the kernel modules suck,
<nosrednaekim> macke: ah..
<Iwonder|too> snowdonkey: not mine
<terrestre> someone know samething about edubuntu? theres nobody in that room
<snowdonkey> Normally when I put a blank disc in my drive, on my desktop there's an icon that says "Blank CD-R"
<Iwonder|too> snowdonkey: verify rw is set on cdrom in /etc/fstab
<KNate> if i go offline its cause ive smashed the laptop lolo
<nosrednaekim> terrestre: most of everything is the same... ask away
<evievi> I see. Thanks. I'll try that
<pdxsam> Snowdonkey.. if you open a console  and run k3b with the command sudo k3b  can you write to the CD then?
<Iwonder|too> good luck with sound problems gtg to work
<snowdonkey> I'll try both of these -- fstab and K3b in sudo.  brb
<KNate> thanks cya
<terrestre> i just installed edubuntu, the installing finish and didnt ask me for a password or user, so i cant log in
<KNate> so should i keep trying or go buy a pcmcia soundcard
<nosrednaekim> KNate: might be more worth your while to get a pcmcia soundcard(or wait till yours is suppoted correctly
<snowdonkey> The drive is listed in fstab as /dev/scd0.  The mount point is /media/cdrom0
<KNate> well i dj alot and use my laptop as a resource for %70 of music :(
<snowdonkey> Under the options column is says "user, noauto"
<snowdonkey> Does that mean I have to manually mount it?
<nosrednaekim> KNate: hmm...
<KNate> M$ crashed on my way to often, pretty embarrising
<pdxsam> snowdonkey no    cdroms should be noauto
<KNate> but i dont wanna go buy a card and then be stuck int he same boat with it not working
<snowdonkey> pdxsam: Oh, ok.  I'll try running as K3b as root.
<nosrednaekim> KNate: well, you can at least garuntee that it'll work b4 you buy
<KNate> i dont know that, google didnt really help me, and i dont know if alsa supports pcmcia sound cards, nor do i even know if my pcm slots are working in kubuntu
<KNate> is there away to check
<snowdonkey> pdxsam: Still no dice.  Ran K3b as root, and it saw the blank CD-R.  Right after "Performing Optimum Power Calibration" it says "OPC failed.  Probably the writer does not like the medium"
<pdxsam> hmmm
<macke> How can i find out my XFree86 Version?
<pdxsam> try running the k3bsetup again  sudo k3bsetup and make sure all permissions are right
<nerdparty> I know this is the wrongplace,but can anyone help me with some XP problems on my other compy?
<snowdonkey> Ok.
<pdxsam> it sounds like there's an issue with your scsi emulation layer
<KNate> oh the humanit
<KNate> y
<snowdonkey> pdxsam: Hrm, "sudo: k3bsetup: command not found"  :-/
<Alonea> why does wireless assistant sometime connect to my network, and sometimes not...it is wpa. It was working for a couple days, but now I can't seem to get it to connect at all.
<genii> KNate: I'm pretty sure lspci will also list your pcmcia adapter
<snowdonkey> I used aptitude to search repositories, see if I'm missing anything.  I haven't installed the dev files or mp3 decoder libraries
<macke> Is it this one in Kubuntu 7.04: XFree86 version 4.6.0?
<pdxsam> snowdonkey    interesting that you wouldn't have it. That sets up all the permissions for k3b to operate correctly
<snowdonkey> pxdsam: If it matters, I have K3b 1.0 using KDE 3.5.6
<nosrednaekim> hey Jack3
<pdxsam> I have same setup here
<nosrednaekim> KNate: seems there NO PCIMCIA cards supported by linux
<snowdonkey> Also my machine is a Sony Vaio VGN-A150.  I've tried burning using Sony CD-R and TDK CD-R with same results
<Jack3> hey nosrednaekim
<loxley_> how do i access and manage certificates in kubuntu ?
<KNate> yeh, i know, that sucks heu
<pdxsam> snowmonkey   do you have difficulty mounting CD's that have already been burned?
<KNate> but i had a little lookly on the alsa site and found this
<snowdonkey> I'll check right now.
<KNate> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs#matrix the one above where the red is
<KNate> they say they support it
<nosrednaekim> creative is expensive
<nosrednaekim> KNate: and it seems to say the the driver is unstab;e
<snowdonkey> pdxsam: I had no problems mounting an burnt audio cd, or a cd with an ubuntu install on it, or a real DVD.
<daath> anyone know what network the linuxmce help channel is?
<daath> on what network, even
<pdxsam> then it definitely sounds like the scsi emulation isn't working correctly to burn.
<macke> What X-window version is Kubuntu 7.04 come with?
<Hobbsee> 7.2, iirc
<snowdonkey> Is there maybe something I can install?  I'm certain everything was working as usual in Dapper for me.  I just recently switched to feisty then started noticing this problem
<hitmanWilly> !info | X
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> !info X
<ubotu> Package x does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<snowdonkey> pdxsam: Or perhaps different software?
<hitmanWilly> !info X11
<ubotu> Package x11 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<KNate> well i guess im just screwd then, oh well
<hitmanWilly> hmmm
<hitmanWilly> !find xorg
<ubotu> Found: libglu1-xorg-dev, xorg, xorg-dev, xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core (and 80 others)
<hitmanWilly> !info xorg
<ubotu> xorg: X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-0ubuntu11 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<hitmanWilly> 7.2 :)
<macke> !info XFree86
<ubotu> Package xfree86 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<pdxsam> snowdonkey you could try installing xcdroast and see if there's different behavior
<hitmanWilly> ubu uses xorg
<macke> hitmanWilly: ahhh. thanks! im trying to get my grapchic card working :)
<snowdonkey> Alright, will do -- thanks.  If it doesn't is there a way to fix the emulation layer or some workaround?
<hitmanWilly> macke: what kind?
<macke> Radeon x1600 :(
<hitmanWilly> ugh, ati...
<macke> Aye, i know next time ill get a nvidia
<hitmanWilly> macke: don't be so quick, supposedly ati's gonna open source their drivers
<defcon> hey anyone know why my ubuntu all of a sudden stopped mounting my windows disk
<nosrednaekim> macke: fglrx doesn't work?
<macke> from ATi sire what is needed then: XFree86 version 4.1, 4.2, 4.3, or X.Org 6.8
<macke> site*
<macke> nosrednaekim: i just get command not found
<hitmanWilly> macke: thats probably with a > sign
<BluesKaj> macke, are you trying for DRI and google earth to work ?
<macke> hitmanWilly: nope, not on their site atleast
<hitmanWilly> :(
<macke> BluesKaj: i want OpenGL
<hitmanWilly> fscking ati...
<macke> agree
<tv__> wow that was strange - the net just died here
<BluesKaj> macke, http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<nosrednaekim> macke: you get a what?
<nosrednaekim> did you install the fglrx drivers?
<daath> so, anyone know on what network the linuxmce help channel is? :)
<ubuntu__> someone please help.....whenever i try to install kubuntu feisty the resolution is very small. i already tried adding new resolutions to xorg.conf, but the resolutions were already present. what can i do to solve this problem?
<macke> nosrednaekim: dunno, last time i used Linux i was on RedHat version 3 something i think
<nosrednaekim> macke: get the fglrx drivers...the proprietary ATI drivers
<daath> macke: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide :)
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, depends what he wants to do ...has to make a choice
<daath> method 1 is easy and it works - I just used it ;)
<macke> nosrednaekim: These? http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<daath> macke: Just use the ones in the ubuntu repository - see the link I just posted - it only a couple of steps :)
<snowdonkey> pdxsam: I installed x-cd-roast.  I got similar results.  After setting up a user and default image path I tried to burn.  I got the message "wodim: OPC failed"
<macke> daath: thanks reading it now, seems promising
<pdxsam> snowdonkey     I'm not sure how to fix the emulation layer.
<nosrednaekim> macke: yes thouse.. but there are ones remade for ubuntu
<snowdonkey> Alright.  Thanks for your help!
<daath> nosrednaekim: The one from ati.amd.com can build ubuntu packages :)
<pdxsam> you're welcome
<nosrednaekim> daath: yeah it can... but ubuntu ones are easier (an a heck of a lot smaller)
<daath> hehehe ok
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, no the latest proprietary driver is bogus . the previous drivers need to be patched but they work on feisty
<daath> hmm where do you set a screensaver on a default kubuntu install?
<nosrednaekim> daath: kcontrol
<daath> ah
<cenzin__> help
<nosrednaekim> cenzin__: whats your problem?
<daath> wooot - limuxmce 1.1 beta is installing :)
<daath> linuxmce too
<nosrednaekim> is that like myth tv?
<daath> it uses mythtv for the tv-part - it's a wee bit more than just mythtv :)
<nosrednaekim> ah.
<daath> www.linuxmce.com if you don't know it - theres a little show-off video too
<macke> daath: Could you send that website link again? i lost it after restart X :)
<daath> macke: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide :)
<macke> daath: Thanks! :)
<daath> hmmm I have to figure out how to force some graphics modes on this machine
<daath> last time I tried it completely ignored my modelines :(
<nzk> Who doth highlighted me.
<macke> daath: Seems like it worked! a bunch of hugs for you :)
<macke> daath: and cookies ofc
<nosrednaekim> macke: got 3d now?
<daath> macke: Great :) You're welcome :D
<macke> nosrednaekim: OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<nosrednaekim> sweet.
<nosrednaekim> whats fgl_glxgears say by way of framerates?
<daath> i got around 500 fps - but I have no reference - is that ok?
<daath> wtf my fgl_glxgears is gone - I think linuxmce removed xorg-driver-fglrx ?!
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<word> Could someone please take a look at my log file ( http://pastebin.ca/494021 ) it seems to indicate a nonfatal xkbcomp error...which is then followed by the server crashing....what happens is...I can run X for awhile...then x will restart. Running a graphics intensive program seems to accelerate, but not cause the issue. Anyone have any ideas?
<ice9_> has anyone tried out linuxmce 1.1 yet ?
<Corpis> i got sound loaded on here now. I watch videos and get websounds
<Corpis> but why do I get no sound when i load a game?
<Corpis> like enemy territory?
<ice9_> that one sucks with sound on linux
<Corpis> is there a sound file I should config for the game?
<Corpis> really?
<ice9_> I think you need different sound drivers for it
<ice9_> yeah there's a huge post about that game and sound
<Corpis> so it could just be that game? and work on other games?
<Corpis> k
<Corpis> thx ;)
<ice9_> yeah other games sound works good
<ice9_> np
<ice9_> anyone try out linuxmce 1.1 beta yet ? I'm really curious to see if this version works
<|Assassin`|> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ice9_> !linuxmce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crackhead_25> hey anyone know where are the history files stored in kopete???
<crackhead_25> (in what part of the directory tree...)
<ice9_> no clue
<crackhead_25> ..or does anyone know where "kdedirs" is??
<Etokura_> Yeah?
<jhutchins> crackhead_25: Just guessing, it'd be somewhere under .kde.
<jhutchins> ~/.kde/
<daath> hmmm my linuxmce installation seems to have stopped :(
<crackhead_25> yeah i found it
<ice9_> bummer
<ice9_> where did it stop at
<ice9_> do they have an irc channel yet for it
<ice9_> or still skype and yahoo
<daath> It says that pluto-orbiter failed - it isn't doing anything any more - I wonder if it will resume or if I have to kill it?
<mokkan> hey, i seem to be having some wireless issues..
<ice9_> wait did you download teh new linuxmce 1.1
<ice9_> or did you d/l the old one
<daath> ice9_: The wiki says IRC, Skype and Yahoo, but I haven't been able to find out on what IRC network
<mokkan> it works for awhile, but then the internet stops working altogether, even though it says im still connected
<daath> ice9_: It's the new 1.1 beta
<ice9_> great
<ice9_> they said the pluto repos were fixed
<ice9_> cause thats what I problems with on 1.0
<MukiEX> Anyone know where I can find sample mencoder settings for k9copy?
<daath> the annoying thing is that I think the net went down for a few seconds, and that is what made the installation bork :(
<daath> and irc.ubuntu.com is lagging like hell it seems
<daath> irc.ubuntu.com was lagging like ****
<daath> ice9_: sorry if I missed anything
<word> you didn't
<purpleposeidon> ooffice's auto-recovery feature has an interesting habbit of being useless.
<marccollin> is there a tool to manage hardware under kubuntu?
<marccollin> a tool similar to what mandriva and opensuse have....
<daath> wtf I pressed CTRL+C in the LinuxMCE installation window, and then it tells me that it is finished successfully?! heheh
<word> purpleposeidon: the one time i've had it work...I worshipped openoffice for a month
<jay> whats up boys, I need a little help, I'm a little new to this whole linux thing but it was rather forced upon me, as my computer is almost literally uncompatible with windows XP
<raylu> marccollin: no, but there's a kcm module for pretty much everything
<raylu> uncompatible with XP?
<ice9_> !nx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<jay> (hard drives uncompatible with windows XP un service packed, and my motherboard is uncompatible with the service packs unless I hotfix them before I service pack
<jay> Now, I've gotten used to this.
<jay> however, I recently purchased a tv tuner card, as I want to watch tv
<marccollin> i don't find this software with adept manager
<jay> my version of kubuntu has support for it, or so I've been led to believe, however, I just don't know how to configure it.
<raylu> marccollin: kcm is the...control panel, if you will
<raylu> settings > system settings
<jay> I'm sure its some super easy command that you do in terminal
<jay> or that
<jay> thanks
<jay> Okay,
<marccollin> you talk about the kde control center?
<jay> I don't see a button that says, "TVs, so"
<jay> Oh.
<jay> maybe you aren't talking to me
<jay> Hmm.
<word> jay: setting that up..for me...was hard ><
<raylu> marccollin, yes
<word> jay: please tell me you have a happauge?
<jay> No I don't.
<word> jay: >< what brand?
<jay> However, it's built on the cx88 driver set
<jay> chip set.
<word> ah you're in luck then
<jay> I know.
<jay> Or so I've been told
<jay> I'm still up the creek without a paddle, as I have no idea how to config it.
<word> still is going to be a tedious process...a program to test functionality (if you're using the coax input) would be kdetv
<word> yes yes...let me see if i can find a more up to date tutorial than the one i used
<word> what's your specific brand of tuner card?
<mokkan> anyone wanna help me with my wireless problem?
<jay> kernel 2.6.x already has everything included. Just enable the config options you need (i2c, video4linux and the actual driver), compile your kernel and you are done.
<jay> that is what it says from the v4l wiki
<jay> of course, this whol 2.6.x shit is greek to me
<jay> whole#
<word> mokkan: only if you give free tinfoil hats....ok so that wasn't -that- funny >.> what exactly is wrong with it?
<mokkan> lol
<mokkan> well
<mokkan> its a broadcom, so im using fwcutter
<mokkan> and it actually works just fine for the most part
<mokkan> but it drops my connection
<word> jay: current version is 2.6.20 it's the version of the kernel which controls all the stuff you don't see, interacts with hardware ect.
<word> mokkan: hmm...with knetworkmanager?
<mokkan> yeah, knetworkmanager says im still connected
<mokkan> but the internet doesnt work at all
<mokkan> and dmesg says stuff about failed packages
<raylu> mokkan, you might want to try installing kwifimanager
<mokkan> packets
<jay> you're on wifi
<jay> hmm
<raylu> is the wireless network you're trying to connect to WEP secured? and have you left-clicked on the knm try icon?
<jay> I had to pull my wifi card and go wired in order to get anything to work
<word> when feisty was first released my older brother tried it on his laptop and had similar problems with kubuntu...he switched to ubuntu *CURSES!!!*  and the problem was fixed...
<jay> it was a --tch
<raylu> yeah. i don't like the new wireless support in feisty either
<word> had similar problems with knetworkman on kubuntu*
<raylu> i just fixed it :P
<mokkan> so kwifimanager might sovle my problems?
<mokkan> *solve
<raylu> might. you should also try left-clicking on knm's tray icon
<word> mokkan: it's debatable but it's worth a shot
<raylu> and seeing what it says under Wirless Networks
<raylu> *Wireless
<raylu> and is it secured or not?
<word> jay: v4l's tuts think you're uber pro and can compile your own kernel..i'm trying to find a better one
<jay> Jesus, I thought getting WoW to run would be hard.
<jay> This crap is a nightmare.
<trix`G> quick question, I've been running kubuntu just fine for a long time now, but about 5 minutes ago I plugged in a big TV through S-Vid and booted up my system.  The TV worked great during bootup (clone mode) but as soon as X started, POOF no TV.  How do I get it back?
<david2_> What application uses port 907?
<jordo23> Does KDE have an equivelent to Daemon Tools?
<word> jay: WoW is easy it works nearly perfect with wine ;p
<raylu> jordo23, linux can mount isos natively
<jay> ya
<jay> it actually didn't take long
<jay> the problem was, no one bothered to mention that F. Fawn doesn't come with 3d drivers
<jay> and I thought I was doing something wrong.
<jordo23> raylu: I know. But I am looking for a GUI option...
<trix`G> anyone?
<word> jay: feisty is 'supposed' to have an easier more straight-through method of installing the 3d drivers. it doesn't because the only drivers at the moment are proprietary. Projects are on the way though that will change that.
<raylu> jordo23, acetoneISO is supposed to work, but it didn't for me.
<Etokura_> Yeah?
<raylu> you could also write a really simple script to do it. it's a one line command, so I don't see why you must have a GUI
<ice9_> so hard trying to get 720p to show in kubuntu
<raylu> trix`G, try http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D361124&ei=Og1NRrnHFZCOgATIhqmCDQ&usg=AFrqEzf_GAGOgwYxwiB2svn6NIb-lLjE9g&sig2=FAuvL9anq4VjC05M7logaw
<raylu> oh wtf.
<raylu> try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361124
<ice9_> lol
<word> jay: ...so uh again what's your specific brand of card?
<raylu> actually, nvm. that probably won't work
<jay> ati tv wonder pro
<jay> its crap, but its on cx88 chip set
<word> hmm...ati tv all in wonder pro.. anything after that? like a number?
<ice9_> lol
<mokkan> what would you guys recommend for syncing music between my lappy and my desktop?
<BluesKaj> jay, i have the same card, no luck with tvtime yet , I'm afraid
<raylu> both are linux?
<mokkan> mhm
<hitmanWilly> mokkan: i have NFS set up for just that
<ice9_> has anyone got linuxmce 1.1 to work on kubuntu yet
<word> jay: ati tv all in wonder pro..anything after that? like a number?
<jay> i know the entire chipset
<jay> its a tvwonderpro
<jay> all in wonder is an entire different chipset
<jay> tv wonder pro
<jay> not all in wonder
<|Assassin`|> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<word> BluesKaj: o.O really? sheesh..
<word> bah not blues...jay*
<jay> all in wonder is an all inclusive graphics card that isn't even on this chipset
<word> ok
<BluesKaj> not all in wonder pro...the gatos drivers work with them , but not the ati tvw onder pro , they're different
<BluesKaj> as jays says
<jay> tv wonder pro is supported under v4l
<ice9_> I love using miranda
<ice9_> so nice
<jay> I just need to configure the cx88 drivers to notice that it's a tv wonder pro
<jay> it's coming up as 0 unknown device
<raylu> ice9_, miranda for linux? the IM program?
<morla> hi
<jay> and i need it to come up as 4 tv wonder pro
<morla> some java programmer in  here?
<BluesKaj> been searching for 2 days but no luck ...itseems if you want to run google earth and direct rendering , then tv time won't work
<jay> [   20.078892]  cx88[0] : Your board isn't known (yet) to the driver.  You can
<jay> [   20.078894]  cx88[0] : try to pick one of the existing card configs via
<jay> [   20.078895]  cx88[0] : card=<n> insmod option.
<jay> how do I do this?
<Iwonder|too> anyone can help with pointing ,me to a how to get youtube vids to play in firefox or konqueror on feisty?
<jay> all I want to do is change the card=0 to card=4
<jay> wonder|too
<raylu> Iwonder|too, what happens when you try and play one?
<jay> I can
<raylu> morla, what are you looking for?
<hitmanWilly> Iwonder|too: you need flash
<jay> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=Shockwaveflash
<ubuntu_> how can I get the nvidia 8800 to work ?
<hitmanWilly> !flash | Iwonder|too
<ubotu> Iwonder|too: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<morla> raylu, I'm sitting over a homework.. I cannot get Math.cos to produce correct results.
<jay> follow the .tar.gz instrutcions
<word> jay: any idea if you're supposed to use bttv?
<Iwonder|too> it says either javascript or flash player not installed in firefox,in konqueror i get a black screen then it pops up with forward/back refresh to play again and a rightclick play menu(klask i think)
<jay> wonder
<BluesKaj> jay, what cmnd  you using for that output ?
<jay> follow the link I gave you
<jay> dmesg
<jay> |wonder|too http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=Shockwaveflash
<Iwonder|too> k thx
<jay> use the .tar.gz instrutions
<raylu> you really don't need that, jay
<phpcode> how can i setup a vhost? i have a domain.
<jay> what
<morla> raylu, it gives me values such as 6.1 for Math.toRadians(90 degree)
<raylu> when you try and play a flash movie, it will install it for you
<raylu> (assuming you're using Firefox)
<jay> no it wont
<jay> I was
<Iwonder|too> tried that,was uncertain as to the location of firefox librarys
<jay> it sent me there
<jay> so, um, step off
<jay> i can tell you
<word> I've never had firefox autoinstall it :-/
<word> successfully anyway..
<Iwonder|too> yep sent me thee,i got a source followed instructions and evidently i couldn't locate the firefox libs directory
<BluesKaj> yup jay , i see what you mean by card 4
<Iwonder|too> so i was hoping maybe ya'll had it working and knew how,i've installed nonfree adobe flash from adept and swflash neither work
<hitmanWilly> Iwonder|too: try installing flashplugin-nonfree from the repos
<jay> wonder|too
<acp_> hi, anyone can tell my how I choose my default sound card in kubuntu?... i can't find it
<jay> did you get firefox through adept?
<BluesKaj> I wonder what config file is that listed in so we can edit it
<Iwonder|too> yes jaaroo
<Iwonder|too> yes jay
<jay> You can
<jay> [   20.078894]  cx88[0] : try to pick one of the existing card configs via
<jay> [   20.078895]  cx88[0] : card=<n> insmod option.
<jay> that what it says
<jay> :(
<jay> go into adept
<jay> search firefox
<jay> (I'm telling you this way so you can do it again in the future)
<jay> then expand firefox
<jay> and click details
<jay> now click installed files
<jay> and it tells you where it installed them
<Iwonder|too> i was curious if being its fireox-bin and its missing fiefox headers perhaps i need firefox source
<jay> then all you have to do is point the .tar.gz installer at the file
<word> jay: success :) found what you need gimme a sec to pastebin
<jay> sweet
<Iwonder|too> jay what if the binary firefox doesn't have the directory?
<raylu> Iwonder|too, wait...are you COMPILING the flash player?
<word> jay: http://pastebin.ca/494093
<jay> install firefox like a not robot
<word> you can't compile the flash player..unless you're using the open source version which isn't completed yet...
<genii> you *can't* compile the flash player as no source is available (proprietary to adobe)
<Iwonder|too> yeah what word said
<Iwonder|too> no
<mcquaid> i installed just core kde apps, and adding as i need.  what pkgs provide networking options for setting ip address, dns, eth0/1 etc
<word> jay: do a dmesg | less after that to see if it initialized right..otherwise restart and see if it worked
<BluesKaj> you can compile flash but you have to know the path to firefox to make it work
<Iwonder|too> the flash plugin redirect is for flash sources which need to be compiled,i however am sure this will fail on firefox -bin
<jay> what do I do with this?
<jay> lol
<jay> nevermind
<jay> am an idiot
<word> jay: you use them ;p it's a list of commands to run
<jhon> hola
<word> heh ;p
<raylu> whether or not you can compile it...i wouldn't recommend it, Iwonder|too
<Iwonder|too> flashplugin-nonfree was allready installed
<jay> jay@God:/etc/modprobe.d$ echo "options cx88xx card=4 tuner=44" > cx88xx
<jay> bash: cx88xx: Permission denied
<Iwonder|too> raylu: why not?
<Iwonder|too> scared of sources?
<word> put sudo in front of the command
<jay> i did
<jay> same
<word> wtf? sudo is god
<jay> jay@God:/etc/modprobe.d$ sudo echo "options cx88xx card=4 tuner=44" > cx88xx
<jay> bash: cx88xx: Permission denied
<Iwonder|too> <<<<binary distro noob,,not a linux noob
<raylu> Iwonder|too, because there's no need to....
<Iwonder|too> thats a good reason
<jgibbar> can anyone help me with a network problem
<raylu> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Iwonder|too> doesn't matter to me source or binary just as long as it works
<word> jay: ..gimme a second..
<raylu> Iwonder|too, so I suppose you've tried firefox's autoinstall thingy?
<jgibbar> I am using Samba and I am not able to see my roommates computer which is running vista, the name of the domain is workgroup
<Iwonder|too> raylu: click here to get flash plugin?
<Iwonder|too> thingy
<Iwonder|too> yes to redirects you to adobe site where you download and conmpile the flash source'
<raylu> o.0, that's not what it did for me.
<raylu> it asked me to accept the agreement and *poof* it worked
<word> jay: ok i've got it sorted... run this command - sudo su
<raylu> it even reloaded the page for me :D
<BluesKaj> jgibbar, in the terminal :' sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmnt ' , then :' sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbumount ' ...this should give you access to your roomates pc.
<raylu> why would you sudo su? just su should be fine
<word> then run that echo command, then RIGHT AFTER type the command exit
<jay> brb
<raylu> oh wait, i see
<dennisa> anyone know if the promise fasttrak sx4000 series raid contollers work with fiesty
<Iwonder|too> raylu: ok,walk me through this evidently i'm doing something different than you
<raylu> i went to a site with a flash video, clicked on the video (i suppose the button in the top-right would be the same), and the dialog popped up. i told it to look for the plugin (next), accepted the agreement, pressed next, and the rest was automatic
<word> jay: follow these revised instructions - http://pastebin.ca/494105
<Iwonder|too> ok,what site,maybe this a youtube thing
<mokkan> sigh
<mokkan> now my sound doesnt work
<mokkan> perfect
<raylu> don't remember; just any site with a flash video. it shouldn't be a youtube thing, though
<jake> hello guys im new to linux. and i want to install the wine. how do i add it in the repos?
<jgibbar> BluesKaj> Ok I did what you said, I can see his workgroup now but when I go to browse it I get this message "The file or folder smb://workgroup/ does not exist"
<BluesKaj> raylu, most video sites use flash , especially youtube and myspace
<raylu> jake, are you sure it's not already in your list? try sudo aptitude install wine
<word> mokkan: :'( what'd you change?
<mokkan> i just installed a few packages.. but nothing that should affect it
<mokkan> ive rebooted too
<BluesKaj> err I mean Iwonder|too
<BluesKaj> workgroup is std name on windows for samba shares , make sure you roomate goes into 'properties" of the files and sets up 'sharing'
<jake> thanks raylu. evrything's fine now
<jake> guys anybody using here the feisty fawn?
<raylu> almost all of us are, i'd imagine
<jake> because i have a prob with it
<killermach> I have ubuntu 6.06 on my laptop, it doesn't show fiesty as an update, like my workstation that had 6.10 did. how is best to update
<BluesKaj> jgibbar, did you get that ?
<hitmanWilly> jake, please continue...im intrigued
<hitmanWilly> :)
<jake> in feisty, when i connect my externel hdd, it didnt dect it.
<raylu> killermach, have you updated your repositories? sudo aptitude update
<jake> or when i try to open the source nothing file appears
* raylu afk
<hitmanWilly> jake: have you tried to mount it manually?
<jgibbar> Everything on his end should be set up fine, I switched to Kubuntu from Vista and transfered all my files I needed to back up for school and stuff to his computer just fine, I am starting to think that it is Vista
<jake> yes my hdd was external storage by usb
<jake> vista sucks
<hitmanWilly> jake: so you can mount it manually, it just automount it?
<tomasz> can anyone help me installing nvidia drivers for 8800gtx ?
<hitmanWilly> *doesn't
<hitmanWilly> !nvidia | tomasz
<ubotu> tomasz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jgibbar> you don't have to tell me anything jake
<jake> i think theres no prob with my ext storage. bcoz i install edgy now everythings fine
<jake> i did also the upgrade from edgy to feisty
<hitmanWilly> jake: usually you can get around that by putting it in fstab
<jake> sorry jgibbar
<jgibbar> jake> when you are using your external, are you just plugging it in or booting with it plugged into the USB?
<jake> both
<jgibbar> does either work with fiesty?
<jake> both i boot with it and plug it without rebooting
<jake> anybody had a same problem with me?
<jgibbar> I am looking hold on, I had a similar prob with a USB wireless adapter
<mokkan> how do i get alsaconf to work?
<mokkan> i have alsa-utils
<mokkan> but it doesnt seem to be included
<KNate> dose anyone know of sound alternatives, like usb sound cards, pcmcia sound cards that work with kubuntu
<BluesKaj> jgibbar, it could be vista, i only have experience with linux and xp on the same network
<hitmanWilly> jake: usually putting the drive into fstab with the 'user' option fixes that prob
<BluesKaj> altho, vista brags like hell how connectable it is to other OS's on a network
<jake> sorry but im a newby i dont knw hw to do that
<hitmanWilly> !fstab | jake
<ubotu> jake: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jgibbar> jake> is this the only external usb drive you will be using?
<mokkan> anyone wanna help with my sound problem? :(
<jgibbar> if so, my problem was solved just by manually mounting the device, to do this you would type something like "mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /mnt" into konsole
<jake> yes
<jgibbar> after manually mounting once, it picked up fine on its own every other time
<jake> guys im very greatful for your response.. but now everythings fine.. i will stay using the edgy vrsion. bcoz everythings fine now
<Zeelot> hey is it possible to make the login screen just a bunch of thumbs? instead of typing in the username just click on it?
<specialbuddy> what do I do it apt asks for the CD and I don't have it?
<Zeelot> can't seem to find setting for it
<hitmanWilly> jake: whatever works fo ya, man
<_6StringKng_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<specialbuddy> what do I do it apt asks for the CD and I don't have it?
<specialbuddy> I burned a new CD and it doesn't work
<jake> thanks..
<_6StringKng_> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<specialbuddy> what do I do it apt asks for the CD and I don't have it?
<_6StringKng_> well I used this one
<_6StringKng_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<_6StringKng_> sry, wrong channel
<Zhi> wii
<melkor> I have a hard drive partition that is mounted, it appears to be empty but df says I am using 128 megs of it
<melkor> does anybody know why that might be?
<raylu> the header for the partition
<raylu> including the MFT and whatnot
<raylu> will take up some space
<melkor> k
<melkor> what about having the partition auto mount
<raylu> fstab
<melkor> cool
<raylu> (i think)
<Zeelot> anyone? thumbs as logins? please =(
<Iwonder|too> ivman+pmount add user to plugdev group
<raylu> Zeelot, I don't think I've ever seen it before
<Zeelot> hmm
<Zeelot> would make it much simpler for my parents to login if they can just click on the username
<dpt> Hello everyone
<dpt> i have one problem that i can't find in google
<dpt> you're sort of my lasty hope
<raylu> it would also be simple if they didn't have to type in a password
<raylu> oh, I suppose you could use an auto-login script. only 1 username, though
<lobster> dpt how can we help?
<dpt> i can play originla dvds with kaffeine, but if i put a burned one, then i just won't work, it will show trhe video but then some error comes out
<lobster> anyone familiar with wireless routers?
<BluesKaj> my wife types in a pw everymorning, it's not difficult
<dpt> i've tried with a million dvds, original works, burned no way
<raylu> slightly, lobster
<dpt> so, any idea what it might be?
<lobster> dpt: do the burned dvds work in a regular dvd player?
<specialbuddy> can anyone help me out with this http://www.askstudent.com/2006/10/20/how-to-crack-a-wep-key-using-ubuntu/
<dpt> yeah
<raylu> BluesKaj, his issue is the usernames. which I suppose are actually easiere to type...
<Zeelot> I would like it to have no password...is that possible?
<Iwonder|too> Zeelot: you can set passwordless accounts in login manager in k control
<dpt> i wanted to see a movie today in my pc and i had to go to the lving room beause it was burned and kubutun won't play it
<dpt> it worked perfectyly on the dvd
<Zeelot> i made an account without a password but it tells me I have to set a new password when i try to login
<BluesKaj> raylu, semantics
<specialbuddy> can anyone help me out with this http://www.askstudent.com/2006/10/20/how-to-crack-a-wep-key-using-ubuntu/
<BluesKaj> !codecs | dpt
<ubotu> dpt: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lobster> raylu: can I set up knetwork manager to monitor my router for available networks?  or is there another program that will do that?
<raylu> ...what?? your router should only host 1 network
<lobster> true, but I should be able to use it as a gateway, no?
<Zeelot> Iwonder|too : know why it tells me to reset password on first login? it also says invalid login if I try to keep the 'old password' field blank
<dpt> hey but if i can see original dvds i have the codecs, don't i??
<lobster> dpt: how are you burning your dvds?
<BluesKaj> not all
<raylu> oh. that's over my head then, lobster
<lobster> thank you anyway, raylu...
<dpt> i burned some with dvddecrypter in widnows and i bought the others
<raylu> Zeelot, have you tried [22:32:11]  <Iwonder|too> Zeelot: you can set passwordless accounts in login manager in k control
<dpt> so i don't know how they were burned
<killermach> raylu: I'll try that now
<Zeelot> is passwordless account a setting or do i leave the password field blank?
<raylu> I suppose it's a setting
<BluesKaj> Zeelot, warning , if X breaks , then pwless login will prevent you from using the TTY to fix Xorg..
<melkor> dpt is it the same computer, maybe yours doesn't read dvd rws?
<|Assassin`|> can anyone here help with beryl
<Zeelot> right but my root (first user) has a password
<Iwonder|too> dpt too many varables try playing videos of known file type to try and determine what support is missing
<|Assassin`|> no one is in #ubuntu-effects
<Zeelot> so I'm fine right? only my parents accounts are passwordless
<|Assassin`|> speaking anyway
<dpt> made sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 libdvdread-dev libdvdcss2
<Iwonder|too> Zeelot:  never log into X as root
<Zeelot> right
<killermach> raylu: I get an error.."W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<melkor> Lobster, it sounds like what you want would be taken care of on the router itself
<mokkan> dammit
<Zeelot> by root i mean the first account
<mokkan> still no sound
<Iwonder|too> hiode root user
<dpt> yeah, it's the same pc, and i does read because i remember seeing those dvds like a year ago in windows o an older version of k/ubuntu
<Iwonder|too> hide
<raylu> killermach, ...huh? I don't remember helping you
<hitmanWilly> killermach: go through /etc/apt/sources.list and see if there are any duplicate lines
<BluesKaj> killermach, just ignore it ..just a dupe
<Iwonder|too> dpt:  try to play them as root
<|Assassin`|> hitmanwilly?
<hitmanWilly> sup?
<|Assassin`|> can you help me in #ubuntu effects
<raylu> actually, the last time I soke to killermach was 41 minutes ago...
<dpt> libdvdread: Could not open /dev/sda3 with libdvdcss.
<dpt> libdvdread: Can't open /dev/sda3 for reading
<dpt> libdvdread: Device /dev/sda3 inaccessible, CSS authentication not available.
<raylu> so I suppose I did help you
<killermach> raylu sorry..you answered a question about my laptop updating from 6.06 to  fiesty
<dpt> i opened kaffeine and the dvd
<hitmanWilly> |Assassin`|: what's the prob? oh, wait, beryl and ati right?
<dpt> any idae how to solve these problem, maybe here's the cause
<|Assassin`|> yea
<killermach> raylu: and the error ended with run "apt-get update to correct"
<killermach> raylu: thanks
<dpt> ok, let me try the root thing
<raylu> killermach, did you run it and, if so, did it work?
<hitmanWilly> |Assassin`|: not much of a beryl guru :) but i'll give it a shot...
<Iwonder|too> dpt right click kaffeine,place in run dialog
<Iwonder|too> advanced run as different user set as root
<Iwonder|too> then play the dvd
<dpt> weel, i just run these and it seems to be working!!
* raylu mutters something about how kdesu kaffeine seems easier
<dpt> with the command i just told u with apt
<dpt> its working
<|Assassin`|> i need to add the repos so i can downgrade the beryl core
<dpt> thanks for helping me to figure it out
<|Assassin`|> i can't figure out how to add the repositories
<hitmanWilly> downgrade?
<|Assassin`|> to 2.0 or something like that
<raylu> |Assassin`|, open adept-manager, Adept > Manage Repositories
<lobster> melkor: it is but I would prefer to not have to login to my router everytime I want to see such information.  I should be able to point to it and say "monitor for new networks"
<Iwonder|too> dpt: it works as root?
<|Assassin`|> this  sudo apt-get install beryl-core=0.2.0~0beryl1
<raylu> but I've never heard of downgrade being part of a beryl solution
<killermach> raylu: hmm. nope.. update manater says my system is up-to-date..
<|Assassin`|> and i need the repos for it
<dpt> didn't have to try as root
<raylu> killermach, after using the update command, try sudo aptitude upgrade
<dpt> it jsut worked after the package i installed
<hitmanWilly> uhhh, why do you need to downgrade?
<|Assassin`|> i dunno
<dpt> weird it work differente with burned dvds and original ones
<|Assassin`|> thats what crdlb told me to do
<killermach> raylu: running that now
<hitmanWilly> |Assassin`|: what exactly is the problem?
<|Assassin`|> and xgl runs like crap
<BluesKaj> raylu, editing the /etc/apt/sources.list in kate is simpler ..a matter of copy and paste and save
<raylu> but you can't double click stuff :(
<killermach> raylu: done.. all "0" 's nothing to remove or install
<|Assassin`|> i'll have beryl on but no effects
<Zeelot> can someone help me setup a passwordless account >_< i don't see any settings for it and leaving the password field blank doesn't work
<|Assassin`|> because you can't maybe zeelot
<|Assassin`|> lol
<raylu> killermach, i suppose we should have a look at your sources. pastebin them (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<Iwonder|too> Zeelot:  you look in control panel ?
<raylu> Zeelot, login manager > conveniences tab
<Zeelot> |Assassin`| then why is there an option to allow it
<hitmanWilly> |Assassin`|: do you have beryl-manager?
<Iwonder|too> yes its possible
<|Assassin`|> yup
<|Assassin`|> xgl is jumpy also
<Zeelot> raylu thanks 1 sec
<|Assassin`|> im not in xgl at the moment
<hitmanWilly> |Assassin`|: try forcing beryl to use fglrx
<|Assassin`|> how do i do that :)
<Iwonder|too> Zeelot: k control panel,login manager,convience tab
<raylu> |Assassin`|, right-click, advanced
<hitmanWilly> right click on beryl manager, should be an option buried under that menu somewhere
<lobster> anyone know what z60_bitpim.rules is or what it should cat?
<Zeelot> raylu I have the 2 accounts selected there but when I try to login it tells me I am required by root to change password
<dpt> god
<dpt> now i can't open kaffeine as root
<Iwonder|too> on righ side put a check box by the users you want to log in passwordles and check enable passwordless logins
<|Assassin`|> there is no option there for fglrx
<Zeelot> Iwonder|too I've done that earlier
<raylu> Zeelot, you might try looking at the accounts and see if their passwords have expired
<hitmanWilly> |Assassin`|: oh...thinking nvidia again
<|Assassin`|> lol
<raylu> isn't fglrx ati?
<Zeelot> raylu they were just created and I did not have them expire
<|Assassin`|> yea
<raylu> Zeelot, nonetheless, I think you should check again
<|Assassin`|> it needs some work
<Iwonder|too> Zeelot: did it ask for root password when you went to it?
<hitmanWilly> nvidia has an option in beryl to use the driver itself
<raylu> dpt, kdesu kaffeine?
<Zeelot> raylu ok 1 second
<hitmanWilly> no aiglx/xgl
<|Assassin`|> yea
<|Assassin`|> hold on let me log into xgl
<raylu> killermach, yt?
<dpt> tried sudo kaffeine from console
<Iwonder|too> alt+f2 type kdesu kaffeine in window
<david__> Can I install gnome in Kubuntu with no problems?
<raylu> yes. though the menus in both get uglyified
<raylu> (assuming you install ubuntu-desktop)
<mokkan> how do i get alsaconf?
<david2_> YAY samba is working again...
<Iwonder|too> or right click kaffeine,put in run dialog,advanced run as different user select root
<david2_> wtf I did I dont know
<Iwonder|too> mokkan type alsaconf as root in console?if not found install alsa-utils ,or similar look in adeptt
<mokkan> alsa utils is installed... sudo doesnt seem to work
<Zeelot> raylu account is not expired
<mokkan> does alsasound need to be running?
<Zeelot> raylu I just set it to expire in 600+ days, password field is blank, I logout, try to login with no password and it tells me I am required to change password
<hitmanWilly> !find alsaconf
<ubotu> Package/file alsaconf does not exist in feisty
<purpleposeidon> !find alsa.conf
<raylu> [22:48:23]  <Iwonder|too> Zeelot: did it ask for root password when you went to it?
<ubotu> File alsa.conf found in asterisk-config, gnuradio, libasound2
<Zeelot> to what? edit accounts?
<hitmanWilly> alsactl maybe?
<raylu> when you went to login, I assume
<Zeelot> yes I go to administration mode enter password and setup all the accounts
<Zeelot> no
<Assassin`> xgl crashed
<intelikey> someone teach me a little bit about using a linux box to limit internet access to other boxen on a local network please.
<Assassin`> big time
<mokkan> alsactl is there
<mokkan> but what would i do with that?
<purpleposeidon> hitmanWilly: you missed a period ^^^
<Zeelot> it told me i had to 'change' the password, then it tells me to enter old pass, new pass, and confirm new pass. and at that screen it Fails if i leave everything blank
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: i just go through my router...
<lobster> intellikey: you want to set up a black list or whitelist for your firewall
<intelikey> i have this friend who is setting up a small computer lab for these "special" studants,  and he wants to use a linux box to monitor and restrict inet access to these kids.
<intelikey> lobster probably a whitelist first,  maybe a blacklist later on.
<lobster> intellikey: essentially he woud set up the linux box as a router with two network cards one to the net, and one to the boxen
<raylu> i suppose the easiest way would be to set up a proxy on the linux box and configure that
<Zeelot> raylu any other ideas? or Iwonder|too ?
<Iwonder|too> Zeelot: if it didn't ask for passwd when you went into login manager section,look on the bottom for adminastrator mode
<raylu> nope, sorry
<intelikey> lobster ok. now you're talking.
<mokkan> ive tried mpg321 on an mp3 and i didnt get anything there either.. also reinstalled sound packages
<mokkan> so i dunno whats up
<raylu> Iwonder|too, I don't think it'd allow him to tick checkboxes if he wasn't in admin mode
<Zeelot> Iwonder|too it did...
<intelikey> two nic's one to outside one to the main hub  correct ?
<Iwonder|too> click it it should prompt for root passwd so you can set account passwordless
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: maybe wireshark to actually monitor active connections
<Zeelot> where do I set 'passwordless' ? how do I make the account actually passwordless
<Iwonder|too> go to convience tab
* intelikey makes not of "wireshark"
<Zeelot> I did that
<purpleposeidon> squidproxy?
<Iwonder|too> last tab in login manager section
<Zeelot> they are listed in the allowed to be passwordless list
<intelikey> hitmanWilly oooh not in the repos...
<Iwonder|too> on right side it list all accounts
<intelikey> hitmanWilly will that have to be compiled ?
<hitmanWilly> ?...hold on
<lobster> intellikey: then you just set up your iptables
<Zeelot> I already did that.
<hitmanWilly> !find wireshark
<ubotu> Found: wireshark, wireshark-common, wireshark-dev
<Iwonder|too> check box the ones you want,at the top check enable passwordless accounts
<Zeelot> I already did that.
<Iwonder|too> then you are done,restart X
<Iwonder|too> rstart X
<Zeelot> didn't work
<Zeelot> did
<Iwonder|too> not log out
<Zeelot> i restarted the computer
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: no, its there...maybe it hasn't been backported?
<Iwonder|too> are you using kdm/
<Iwonder|too> ?
<intelikey> lobster ok,  it sounds too simple to actually work.  but i gave him the same exact "idea"   told him two nic's and iptables with port forwarding,    is that basicly it ?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: its mainly just a packet sniffer
<killermach> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21383/
<intelikey> hitmanWilly hmmm ok.  i'll check on that.   thanks.
<hitmanWilly> np :)
<Zeelot> yes
<word> Could someone please take a look at my log file ( http://pastebin.ca/494021 ) it seems to indicate a nonfatal xkbcomp error...which is then followed by the server crashing....what happens is...I can run X for awhile...then x will restart. Running a graphics intensive program seems to accelerate, but not cause the issue. Anyone have any ideas?
<Iwonder|too> Zeelot: if all else fails set there passwd as 1 or something
<intelikey> hitmanWilly anyother good packet sniffing apps you can think of ?
<lobster> intellikey: yeah, thats it.  check out freesco it works nice.
<lobster> intellikey: you can set up most routers to all this for you these days...
<_6StringKng_> so like in thunderbird, it doesn't play all of th esound clip when I receive mail, anything I can do about that?
<intelikey> lobster k.  hmmm including the "spyware" aspect ?    excuse me, i mean "big brother" aspect ?
<killermach> raylu: on my workstation.. starting from a 6.10 install, when it was all updated, it should 7.04 available, I just clicked upgrade and wandered off while it downloaded
<lobster> intellikey: I don't know what you mean?  Your friend wants to keep a log?
<intelikey> lobster yeah and be able to check at a glance what they are up to on the net
<raylu> killermach, what version of this isn't upgrading? dapper?
<intelikey> these are problem kids, in and out of trubble all their lives and he's going to have to be able to monitor what they do,  whether he does or not is not really important, the ability must be there.
<lobster> intellikey: check out freesco.org.  its perfect for that.
<intelikey> lobster k thanks.   that will at least point me in the right dirrection...
<lobster> he can have it log and send current msgs to a tty, then he can simply log into the tty session and it will run a constant feed to him of whats going on.
<killermach> raylu: cat /etc/issue.net shows "Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<killermach> raylu: also in synaptics, if I click "ADD" in repositories, the only "channels" listed are 6.06
<raylu> killermach, are you on ubuntu or kubuntu? sounds like ubuntu
<lobster> intellikey: HTH
<intelikey> hth ?
<lobster> intellikey: happy to help.
<killermach> raylu: on my workstation I use kde, on the laptop I started with an original ubuntu 6.01 DVD install and having gotten around to installing kubuntu-desktop yet which is why I want to upgrade now
<intelikey> :)
<killermach> raylu: I use synaptic in kde also tho
<raylu> hm...I think you're missing a repository that is neccessary to upgrade your dapper...
<raylu> on that note, you'll have to upgrade to edgy first and then feisty
<lobster> intellikey: BTW freesco is super lightweight, if he decides to set it up, he wont need anything more than a P2, maybe not even that, 64 mgs ram, and a 5 gig disc
<lobster> intellikey: make sure he doesn't spen more than 25-50 bucks
<Assassin`> bash: deb: command not found
<Assassin`> how come when i put this (deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main-edgy main-edgy-amd64) in the terminal i get :
<Assassin`> ^^^
<Assassin`> switch them :)
<lobster> intellikey: also make sure it will boot without a keyboard, so he can unplug it once it's running (in case some kid finds it, you know?)
<killermach> raylu: I have a fiesty kubuntu CD already, do I need to do edgy 1st or can I just use the CD
<raylu> Assassin`, in your repositories
<intelikey> lobster heh,  i don't have a 5g disk   :)
<Assassin`> how
<Assassin`> :(
<Assassin`> im new and trying to get beryl to work
<raylu> killermach, I think you'll need edgy first, but I'm not sure
<raylu> Assassin`, adept-manager > Adept > Manage Repositories
<Lynoure> Has Gmail started hating anyone's Konqueror with renewed vigor? It's like there is no stylesheet for it at all
* raylu mutters something about firefox
<raylu> you could also try a hard refresh in konqueror, Lynoure
<Lynoure> raylu: I did
<Assassin`> thank you raylu ive been asking that question for three days now
<raylu> o.0
* hitmanWilly thinks that if people would follow w3c standards, none of this would be a problem...
<Assassin`> and your the only one to answer me -_-
<Assassin`> thank you
* raylu thinks that google follows w3c standards
<Lynoure> raylu: and before (last night) it worked prettily. Even tried approaching from a different url
<innernaut> would anyone be willing to assit me with an X problem... I think it is probably simple, but I can't seem to get to the bottom of it
<intelikey> lobster what about using a box that has ubuntu already installed on it for that work ?   it would have to be able to keep logs and this guy is not a linux power user by any standard.
<hitmanWilly> maybe its konq then...but i doubt that
<raylu> !ask | innernaut
<ubotu> innernaut: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Lynoure> I'm just hoping someone who uses it to tell me if it happens to them too
<innernaut> here is my question...
<killermach> raylu: ok.. well this is why I didn't just go straight to fiesty.. so far I've been impressed with the updates online. and I'm in no hurry.. thank you for your time.
<innernaut> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=447372
<innernaut> just posted it
<lobster> intellikey: thats why freesco is nice, because it runs very clean, off a floppy. (5gig was overkill, but I dont think smaller are around these days).
<lobster> intellikey: if he tries to set up his as a router, he may run into lag on his system, plus if he reboots, or crashes his system, everyone else goes down to.
* intelikey thinks lobster misunderstood, my hd is < 5g    ;/
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> killermach, try kdesu update-manager -c
* intelikey still has a few working 32m hd's
<lobster> intellikey: !! 32m!
<raylu> hm? what's that?
<intelikey> indeed
<hitmanWilly> wow, you should donate those to a museum or something...
<lobster> intellikey: my phone has a larger hard drive!
<intelikey> mfm interface
<intelikey> of course.
<lobster> intellikey: what is the processor?
<innernaut> I had everything tweaked just the way I wanted...  and then upon reboot I was rendered unable to enter kde
<intelikey> 80286
<Assassin`> i get beryl no composite extension
<lobster> running ubuntu?
<Assassin`> what do you think it is hitman
<intelikey> 640k ram
<raylu> oh. 32MB hard drives...
<lobster> with the math coprocessor?
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, no idea...
<raylu> sheesh, my phone might have more *ram* than that
<Assassin`> lol
<hitmanWilly> they didn't start onboard math coprocessors till the 486...
<intelikey> mmmm no.  no npu in those days unless you paid through the nose.
<purpleposeidon> intelikey: yes, but does it run linux?
<hitmanWilly> 16 bit all the way...
<intelikey> hitmanWilly 386 but who's counting
<innernaut> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hitmanWilly> oh that's right, the dx's had the coprocessor
<intelikey> purpleposeidon it doesn't even run win3.0
<lobster> didint the 286 have an addon chip, and then the 386 you could get it as an addon or on the chip, no?
* hitmanWilly remembers his old 8088
<purpleposeidon> win3 < tomsrtbt?
<purpleposeidon> of course, you might just need several floppies. :)
<Zeelot> another question ^_^ I cant see where to load kdm themes...I installed kdmtheme but dont know how to run the app
* raylu remembers the turbo button, and that's about it
<raylu> Zeelot, you could always just alt+f2 and type kdmtheme
<intelikey> lobster yes.   but the addon chips were high for the 286's
<Zeelot> is there a gui somewhere?
<raylu> that has a good 90% chance of working
<lobster> intelikey: I have a copy of windows 1.0 if you want a gui for that bad boy...
<intelikey> 80287's were as high as a new amd processor now.,
<raylu> lobster, what could I install that on?
<intelikey> lobster it needed 1m of ram didn't it ?
<lobster> Unknown.
<Zeelot> raylu unknown command
<raylu> you don't have win1.0 installed on anything?
<raylu> Zeelot, darn :(
<lobster> I had 3.0 running on 8 megs
<raylu> what gives?
<raylu> [23:25:41]  <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdmtheme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> [23:25:45]  <raylu> find kdmtheme
<raylu> [23:25:46]  <ubotu> Found: kdmtheme
<mokkan> im getting a /dev/dsp Device or resource busy
<mokkan> now
<lobster> ralyu, nope never tried.
<raylu> lobster, you should. it'd be the coolest thing ever
<lobster> ralyu: I suppose I could sandbox it in vm
<lobster> but there no network support.  Midnight Commander was better than 1.0
<lobster> it's smaller than notepad, bytewise
<raylu> Zeelot, Kmenu > System Settings > Appearance > KDM Theme Manager
<mokkan> any ideas?
<intelikey> actually i'm kinda proud of those two tandy 1000xt 286's   they both work as well as brand new, one is in pretty good cosmetic shape  and both have the origenal tandy kbd's joysticks and monitors   even the old 320k 5.25" & 720k 3.5" floppy drives work well.
<innernaut> I have spent about 12 hours searching for a solution to this problem and get nothing but dead ends. I just installed Kubuntu Feisty. I upgraded my video card to an Nvidia GeForce 7600 GS, and KDE was running great. I installed Beryl, and it was working great. After installing and configuring the majority of the packages I use (they worked) I tweaked environment settings (themes, transparency) etc, in both beryl and in KDE and rebooted.
<innernaut> Now I cannot login to kde under my user account, or any other user account but root. I have tried reconfiguring x settings in xorg.conf but nothing helps and I have reverted back to my original working configuration. For a while my .Xauthority permissions were bad, but giving them the appropriate permissions, user, and group do not fix it. The only error I get upon running startx from tty1 is:
<innernaut> waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1: fixing.
<innernaut> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Everything was set up perfectly before I rebooted and I really do not want to reinstall.
<intelikey> i even have disks for them.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: nothing like the classics, eh
<lobster> intelikey: ooh.  HGTTG.  I just found a JAVA version the other day.
<intelikey> those computers are older than a lot of linux users...
<intelikey> :)
<hitmanWilly> not this one :)
<raylu> innernaut, you should show them your .xsession-errors
<Zeelot> raylu ...thanks but there is no "Administrator Mode" button in there....wtf
<raylu> Zeelot, they also mentioned that. use kcontrol (alt+f2)
<Zeelot> so I cannot install themes or edit anything
<Zeelot> alright
<mokkan> well i guess i just reinstall kubuntu then
<lobster> mokkan: sorry what is going on?
<mokkan> sound spontaneously stopped working
<lobster> how?
* raylu points at "spontaneously"
<mokkan> modules are loaded, ive checked the mixer, tried reinstalling sound stuff
<mokkan> i dunno how, it just stopped
<mokkan> i think it was after i rebooted awhile ago
<raylu> innernaut, show your .xsession-errors?
<lobster> you didn't see^h^h^h hear it?
<mokkan> nope, i dont know exactly when it started :\ i just remember noticing that it wasnt working
<lobster> what is the sound card?
<lobster> anyone familiar with udev?
<mokkan> its an nforce onboard chip, uses intel hda driver
<mokkan> same as my desktop, which runs gentoo
<lobster> 5.1 surround sound?
<mokkan> i think so yeah
<lobster> digital output or analog?
<mokkan> how would i find out?
<mokkan> okay, its conexant hd audio
<mokkan> venice chip
<lobster> what type of speakers are you using?
<mokkan> its a lappy
<lobster> I see
<lobster> dual booting?
<innernaut> raylu:
<innernaut> cat /home/innernaut/.xsession-errors
<innernaut> Xsession: X session started for innernaut at Fri May 18 00:32:20 EDT 2007
<innernaut> open: Permission denied
<mokkan> yeah, with vista
<mokkan> it was after i tested to see if vista works.. maybe theres a connection?
<lobster> and in vista sound works?
<mokkan> yep
<mokkan> just tried it about 5 minutes ago
<raylu> innernaut, i've seen it; i just wanted you to show the channel. I have no idea, though :P
<lobster> did you try the test sound button in system settings?
<lobster> mokkan: sorry have to start with the basics, you know how it is.
<mokkan> yeah, heh
<mokkan> umm
<mokkan> yeah
<mokkan> ive tried it with like every configuration you can have
<mokkan> autodetect, oss, alsa..
<mokkan> esd
<lobster> mokkan: ok that lets go back and reset that to it's defaults:
<intelikey> innernaut sudo chown `whoami` -R ~/.??*        might help.
<mokkan> ok just a sec
<lobster> mokkan: hardware tab should be: autodetect, Full duplex, custom 44100 hz, 16 bits,
<Zeelot> raylu kcontrol has no kdm theme manager o.O
<mokkan> lobster, okay set it
<lobster> mokkan: overide device, other custom and midi should be unchecked
<lobster> makkan hit apply, and it should restart the sound system
<lobster> ^^ s/makkan/mokkan
<Zeelot> raylu nevermind found it! sorry >_>
<intelikey> innernaut from a console login   ^   then startx     see if anything changes
<mokkan> lobster, ok did it
<intelikey> ooops lag does that to me.
<mokkan> still no sound :\
<lobster> mokkan: did the restart go ok?  if so try the test button
<mokkan> yeah, not workin :\
<lobster> mokkan ok right click on the speaker icon on you taskbar
<innernaut> still no permission
<lobster> mokkan: select mixer window
<mokkan> show mixer?
<mokkan> ok
<genii> mokkan Did you open kmix and unmute any PCM devices already?
<lobster> yup
<lobster> what is your current mixer?
<mokkan> yeah, theres only 4 things there
<mokkan> Master, PCM, Ext Mic, Int Mic
<mokkan> and theyre all set
<mokkan> unmuted
<lobster> are they turned up?
<intelikey> innernaut as root.   useradd guest       then try login as guest and startx
<mokkan> yep
<lobster> what is your current mixer?
<intelikey> innernaut i'm still thinking it's in your home
<innernaut> intelikey: I have tried this... it doesn't work.
<lobster> for example mine says CA0106
<innernaut> intelikey:  except the user was called "dog" instead of "guest" :)
<mokkan> HDA Nvidia
<intelikey> innernaut the new user can't startx ?
<lobster> ok, click on switches
<mokkan> mmk
<lobster> and tell me what you have
<mokkan> i have LinIn, IEC958, and IntMic
<mokkan> the last two are activated
<lobster> is IEC958 activated? unactivate it
<innernaut> intelikey: no... only root can startx x
<mokkan> okay, unactivated it
<lobster> and then try the test sound button again
<genii> innernaut did you at some time start x as root or in su as root when sitting in the dir /home/innernaut ?
<mokkan> still nothing :\
<innernaut> genii:  I don't recall having done so, but I wouldn't say it is not a possiblity
<lobster> hrm ok momento.
<intelikey> innernaut ok,  that precludes it being local,   so it's system error then.     that means it's probably in /etc/X11  or /dev    /dev because the devicenodes are created at boot time by udev    or  /etc/X11 because  what ever you 'tweek' probably writes in there.    i'm not familear with beryl so i can't speek on that account.
<innernaut> genii:  in fact... it is probably..
<genii> innernaut If so then all the files relating to it got owned by root. You can change them back by sudo chown -R innernaut:innernaut /home/innernaut              (assuming the user and group are correct)
<nbcb> i've got a tvcard how do i scan for television channels?
<innernaut> intelikey:  I didn't have beryl loading by itself... only when I manually started it... so I don't think it is that...  what should I do to fix the x11 or /dev?
<intelikey> genii not relevent if a newly created user can't run X
<intelikey> genii and i had him own his home...
<genii> intelikey Ah, Ok :) Missed that part
<innernaut> genii:  so perform the chown in the X11 dir?
<genii> innernaut No, please don't do that!
<intelikey> innernaut first look in  /var/log/messages   and /var/log/Xorg.*
<innernaut> genii: okay... in my home dir?
<genii> innernaut intelikey says he already had you do this step, so don't worry about ti
<innernaut> intellikey:  nothing is in Xorg... when doing grep EE
<intelikey> innernaut only if you want to reinstall do you own system dirs.....
<lobster> mokkan: do hadphones work?
<genii> intelikey did you have him also do chown .* of all the home dir stuff?
<mokkan> lobster, just a sec ill try
<intelikey> innernaut dont grep    less it
<mokkan> nothing
<genii> intelikey eg: .xsession   etc etc
<mokkan> :\
<innernaut> intelikey: what should i be looking for in messages
<intelikey> genii     " sudo chown `whoami` -R ~/.??*  "  <<<< that
<intelikey> anything related to the graphics card
<kyah> skreech where u at
<innernaut> intelikey ok
<lobster> mokkan: what type of laptop, BTW?
<mokkan> hp pavilion 2000z
<intelikey> innernaut you can also test    X    and see if the problem is with the server or the DE
<nbcb> Failed to fetch http://non-us.debian.org/debian-non-US/dists/stable/non-US/source/Sources  404 Not Found
<nbcb> why huh
* genii hands intelikey an extra-large coffee
<innernaut> I did test X... it works fine...
<intelikey> if users can run      X    but not startx  then it's not a device problem
<intelikey> genii :)
<innernaut> intelikey: so it is something with X11?
<intelikey> innernaut something in  /etc/X11/   is the most likely answer
<lobster> intellikey: and you reinstalled the nvidia drivers?
<nbcb> what is the problem
<innernaut> I can't boot into X... but my video drivers are fine...
<innernaut> I think*...  root can still use beryl
<nbcb> u can manually start x
<nbcb> ?
<lobster> nbcb: bad url formation
<innernaut> yep
<mokkan> well i can afford to reinstall, thanks for the help though lobster
<mokkan> this is a nearly clean install as it is, heh
<innernaut> but can't "startx" with any user but root
<nbcb> happened to me before..hm
<lobster> mokkan: it wont help, I am afraid.
<nbcb> its the start up script?
<nbcb> ooo
<innernaut> fyi:  I installed this system yesterday clean...
<mokkan> lobster, my sound was at one point working, though
<intelikey> innernaut you can  ls -lR  /etc/X11 | less      and look for anything that looks suspicious   -wrx------ blah blah blah....
<lobster> mokkan: try one more thing please
<nbcb> i remember....i reinstalled kde and it works
<mokkan> yeah?
<nbcb> hehe
<genii> nbcb Those last 2 directories do not exist on that web site
<lobster> mokkan: can you suspend your system to ram and then revive it?
<intelikey> oooops.   -rwx------   my bad
<lobster> mokkan: what type of laptop BTW?
<mokkan> how do i do that?
<nbcb> 2.4.20-xfs is my kernel..oooo what a old one
<mokkan> hp pavilion dv 2000z
<genii> nbcb only contrib main and non-free exist in dir non-us
<innernaut> intelikey:  would tyhis be strange?
<innernaut> rwxrwxrwx 1 root root    13 May 15 23:51 X -> /usr/bin/Xorg
<innernaut> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 17 01:21 Xresources
<innernaut> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3911 Aug  7  2006 Xsession
<innernaut> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Apr 17 01:31 Xsession.d
<innernaut> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   234 Aug  7  2006 Xsession.options
<innernaut> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    13 Sep 11  2006 XvMCConfig
<innernaut> -rw------- 1 root root   614 May 17 05:10 Xwrapper.config
<intelikey> "<lobster> intellikey: and you reinstalled the nvidia drivers?"  ???
<lobster> nbcb no source folders
<intelikey> innernaut probably   <innernaut> -rw------- 1 root root   614 May 17 05:10 Xwrapper.config
<intelikey> users can't access that.
<innernaut> chmod 755?
<nbcb> deb http://ftp.au.debian.org/debian woody main contrib non-free
<intelikey> no
<nbcb> so i should change this?
<lobster> mokkan: just hibernate it
<intelikey> innernaut that permission matches mine.  -rw-------  1 root root   614 May  3 13:48 Xwrapper.config
<intelikey> keep looking
<lobster> then revive
<innernaut> k
<mokkan> lobster, it did a bunch of things
<lobster> nbcb: that isn't the URL you posted a problem with
<mokkan> then it turned off
<mokkan> hm
<lobster> mokkan?
<lobster> hibernate did?
<mokkan> yeah
<mokkan> i did it twice
<nbcb> deb-src http://non-us.debian.org/debian-non-US stable non-US
<mokkan> actually no i didnt
<nbcb> ohhh hoho
<mokkan> i hibernated and revived
<mokkan> then i clicked on kmenu and it went to a console
<lobster> I see.
<mokkan> a tty
<nbcb> is that site outdated?
<mokkan> with a bunch of things about usbdev being suspended
<mokkan> then it shut down
<innernaut> intelikey: how about this
<innernaut> /etc/X11/xinit:
<innernaut> total 8
<innernaut> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 224 Aug  7  2006 xinitrc
<innernaut> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  53 Aug  7  2006 xserverrc
<lobster> mokkan: it's a bug I'm afraid
<mokkan> the sound popped too
<lobster> mokkan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/108392
<lobster> mokkan: acpi issues.  I'll research more if you like.
<mokkan> that would be great
<mokkan> if i built my own kernel would that be fixed?
<mokkan> i do have a gentoo background, so
<lobster> unknown
<intelikey> innernaut looks right.
<innernaut> intelikey:  hmm...  I don't see anythign that stands out... but I am not very experienced with linux yet...  I have run it for over a year...  but nothing is really "standing out"
<intelikey> innernaut ls -l /usr/bin/X*      could be the suid bit missing
<lobster> nbcb: read> http://non-us.debian.org/debian-non-US/README.non-US
<lobster> mokkan: alright momento
<innernaut> -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root    9640 Apr  2 11:47 /usr/bin/X
<innernaut> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 May 15 23:52 /usr/bin/X11 -> .
<innernaut> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1766656 Apr  4 05:02 /usr/bin/Xorg
<nbcb> what does it say when u startx with user?
<intelikey> no it's suid sgid    hmmmm
<mokkan> is building your own ubuntu kernel even a viable option?
<intelikey> nbcb he says permission denied    even on a new user account    and  X  will run for user    startx will run for root only.
<raylu>  viable? yes. easy? not really. worth it? probably not
<brian_> hey
<innernaut> hi :)
<brian_> i have gnome installed but i want to stick with my KDE how can i get rid of gnome?
<intelikey> innernaut i don't know what's fizzeling on you ?
<raylu> brian_, aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<lobster> mokkan: yes, but it may not do anything.  you might try blacklisting you acpi modules to see if they are the cause,...
<lobster> did you read that link I sent?
<intelikey> innernaut /join #xorg   and explain as concisely as possable what's happening and what you've tried.   i'm out of aces...
<mokkan> umm, i started to
<innernaut> intellikey:  well thank you very much.  I really appreciate your help with this.
<nbcb> ah.. permission denied even running startx .. is the file +x under groups or all?
<nbcb> i mean the script startx
<mokkan> sounds like the same problem im having
<brian_> what does the sudo command exaclty do
<innernaut> where is the script startx at?
<nbcb> type whereis startx
<raylu> !sudo
<lobster> mokkan: it describes it in good detail with possible causes and various mysteries...
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nbcb> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3.8K 2006-08-08 03:01 /usr/bin/startx
<nbcb> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3.8K 2006-08-08 03:01 /usr/bin/X11/startx
<genii> brian_: First make sure you are not using gdm as your login manager. Then you can uninstall all the gnome ubuntu stuff by     sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<innernaut> I have 3: startx: /usr/bin/startx /usr/X11R6/bin/startx /usr/bin/X11/startx /usr/share/man/man1/startx.1x.gz
<innernaut> actually 2
<mokkan> lobster, would getting a newer kernel help?
<nbcb> innernaut: yeah me too.. type "ls -lh /usr/bin/X11/startx"
<intelikey> three of those are the same file....
<brian_> alright genii im in kde no
<nbcb> ah got to go soon
<innernaut> rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3.8K Aug  7  2006 /usr/bin/X11/startx
<innernaut> permissions for user...
<innernaut> everyone
<innernaut> i mean
<nbcb> its right...... so i think i did't help u
<nbcb> hehe
<nbcb> brb
<lobster> mokkan: ok. This suggests updating to the rc4 version of the alsa drivers:
<BWolf85> woo name change
<Ryiel> Guys, I just installed Kubuntu, kaffeine cannot scan for satelite channels. If i click on the scan button nothing happens. I have skystar2 dvb card and its recongnized by kubuntu.
<Ryiel> any idea?
* Jucato passes genii a coffee
* Jucato whispers you take care of things in here for a while...
<lobster> mokkan: I don't think the kernel will help, it's a module issue anyway, so just update the module and go from there...
<genii> Jucato Well, coffee helps :)
<lobster> mokkan: are you 64bit?
<mokkan> yeah
<mokkan> so how do i fix that?
<mokkan> btw
<intelikey> innernaut i'm not giving up on you.   but do    /join #xorg      and explain as concisely as possable what's happening and what you've tried.   i'm out of aces and trump cards are scarse so i'll have to think a while...  maybe someone in there can/will fix it in the mean time
<mokkan> i tried unplugging?
<mokkan> and it worked
<lobster> hey who do I have to kill to register my name around here?
<mokkan> the sound works off the battery just fine
<genii> !register | lobster
<ubotu> lobster: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<lobster> mokkan: yup ACPI
<mokkan> so that sucks
<lobster> mokkan: updating the alsa drivers may do it.
<raylu> lobster, /ns info lobster
<mokkan> how would i do that though?
<innernaut> intelikey:  thank you... attempting xorg
<genii> mokkan Your sound works when running from batter but not from wall plug?
<mokkan> yeah
<genii> batter=battery (spe)
<mokkan> its weird shiz
<raylu> wtf...now that is messed up
<lobster> mokkan: hold on
<genii> Sounds like some apm/acpi issue then
<lobster> mokkan: are you using 64bit edgy? that was this guys system too.
<mokkan> im usin fiesty
<lobster> thats what I meant.  but 64bit, no?
<mokkan> yep
<mokkan> 64bit
<lobster> mokkan: ok, hold on for alsa info:
<intelikey> innernaut FFR you should concider using a more secure session to irc in    even if you feel you need to login as root  into kde you can open a konsole and do   su - innernaut    then run your irc client from there so that it's not as easy to exploit you.   and some channels just flatly refuse to let you join as root...
<lobster> mokkan: ok here it is, simpl ewalkthrough: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<intelikey> standard security practices are good, even if you don't "need" them.
<innernaut> brb
<lobster> mokkan: not exactly emerge, but it'll do.  make sure you use the rc4 driver set
<lobster> anyone good with udev?
<intelikey> in fact some networks disallow root connections
<intelikey> lobster no, i hate it.    but what's the issue ?
<lobster> raylu thanks, that /ns worked.  4 weeks since last login by registered lobster
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about how much a new dual socket F motherboard and 2 opteron 8222 SE will run
<innernaut> intelikey:  Well... I attempted that and discovered something that might be insightful regarding the other dilemma...
<innernaut> innernaut@gratserv:/etc/X11$ konversation
<innernaut> kdeinit: Aborting. No write access to '/root/.ICEauthority'.
<innernaut> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
* hitmanWilly wishes he had that kind of money...
<genii> hitmanWilly I'll likely be on some installment plan LOL
<intelikey> innernaut irssi could be used
<lobster> intelikey "z60_bitpim.rules" in my udev/rules.d folder.  any idea what it is or what it's for?
<lobster> mokkan: still here?
<mokkan> mhm, tryin that guide out
<lobster> mokkan: just checkin
<mokkan> :)
<intelikey> lobster it's a startup config script for the udev system   can you /dcc me a copy and ill see if i can tell you what it does
<genii> lobster "BitPim is a program that allows you to view and manipulate data on many CDMA phones from LG, Samsung, Sanyo and other manufacturers."
<genii> ^ from their website
<lobster> intellikey no sense catting a 0 byte file
<intelikey> oh broken link
<flowingfire> Hi there.  Azureus just opens and crashes immediately.  Any ideas? (I re-installed it, same issue again)
<intelikey> dangling symlink lobster ?
<lobster> genii any idea why bitpim needs a udev rule?
<lobster> intellikey: I think you are right.  it's getting tossed.
<intelikey> lobster to know how to creat the device node
<genii> lobster Well, if you wanted for instance to access files on your cellphone by the computer it could come in handy
<intelikey> lobster that's what all udev rules are about,  telling  udev how/when to create the device nodes
<lobster> intellikey: Oh really? I will have to look more into that.
<mokkan> lobster do you think there'll be an official fix soon?
<lobster> mokkan: not specifically for that issue, maybe incidentally, or if the rc4 driver gets approved for production
<lobster> mokkan: did you complete the insatll?
<lobster> install^
<genii> back in 5, need to make a coffeerun
* intelikey invisions genii putting legs on a coffee cup....
<intelikey> sit cup !    stay !     good cup...
<lobster> brbr
<lobster> i wonder if shuttleworth knows i come in here and anonymously troubleshoot his package for his users benefit
<lobster> intellikey: did you fix the root/X problem?
<mokkan> lobster, if i install that alsa, it wont circumvent the package manager stuff?
<mokkan>  /interfere
<intelikey> lobster i haven't had one.   are you asking about innernaut's xorg issue ?
<lobster> it will, but with any luck when the new module is rooled out with the next kernel, it will just update to current
<lobster> intelikey: yeah
<lobster> s/rooled/rolled
<intelikey> lobster last account,  no.
<innernaut> its still busted :(
<lobster> mokkan: when the package manager has a newer package it should update with no issues, since it's a module
<innernaut> i'll probably just reinstall
<lobster> reinstall is easy, but not as fun, no?
<intelikey> lobster i don't know what would cause a permission denied error for startx on all users (even newly created ones) but they can all run X without trubble.   it has to be something he did to his configs
<lobster> innernaut: it's a new install?
<innernaut> yes
<lobster> did you change your sudo settings to create a root account?
<innernaut> no
<lobster> good
<lobster> does it attempt to load X on boot?
<innernaut> yes...
<intelikey> innernaut don't do that yet.    try starting X as a user then connecting kde to it    export DISPLAY=':0' ;X & startkde    see what that does for error messages ?
<lobster> you did a proper format of the hard drive before install?  did ytou have another linux flavor on this HD before this?
<innernaut> it says Kde is already running on this display
<innernaut> and yes... clean format
<intelikey> innernaut you
<lobster> kde already?
<innernaut> for root
<intelikey> innernaut you'll have to kill x to try that.
<innernaut> k
<lobster> ah.
<Assassin`> what kind of images can i use for the skydome in compiz???
<Assassin`> i can't change it
<Assassin`> well can't find the picture i have saved to my desktop
<Assassin`> through the gnome compiz preferences
<lobster> assassin try #compiz or #ubuntu, this is kde...
<Assassin`> im in kde
<Assassin`> :)
<Jucato> #ubuntu-effects for Compiz/Beryl
<innernaut> what was the command again?
<intelikey> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> innernaut export DISPLAY=':0' ;X & startkde
<flowingfire> @rainbow I AM UBOTU THE GREAT!
<ubotu> I AM UBOTU THE GREAT!
<genii> intelikey Geez, still working on that X issue? LOL
* hitmanWilly is off to try out vectorlinux
* genii shares his coffee with intelikey
<intelikey> genii i don't know what is happening there.
<intelikey> genii did you get it to run ?
<oldwest> hi - anyone know how i can view a .wmv file - totem tries but say's needs more codecs.
<flowingfire> @pity On you all for the horrible issues u face with Kubuntu crashes. :
<genii> intelikey only when I start having too much of it :)
<lobster> innernaut what did you install after installin ubuntu?
<Jucato> oldwest: are you on Kubuntu or Ubuntu? Kubuntu doesn't use Totem
<intelikey> flowingfire my pinguin has only crashed when i broke it,  and i do that sometimes.
<innernaut> okay..
<lobster> innernaut what did you install after installin ubuntu?
<flowingfire> intelikey: Hmm.  Kubuntu crashes for me all the time lol.
<intelikey> genii you said you were going to make a coffee run and i invisioned legs on a cup...   never mind....
<flowingfire> but it's probably somewhat my fault lol
<oldwest> kubuntu - i have it instsalled for gnome - and it comes up in kde
<intelikey> flowingfire you probably run "latest" everything....
<flowingfire> Yeah pretty much...
<Jucato> oldwest: ah. Totem requires different codecs than those needed by Kaffeine
<lobster> oldwest: log out select menu, change desktop
<Jucato> oldwest: oh sorry, WMV right?
<Jucato> !w32codecs | oldwest
<innernaut> it said   the following installation problem was detected when trying to start KDE:  writing to /tmp failed with error: Permission Denied ....  Also it loaded into X after a minute and gave the error couldn't initiate ksmserver...
<ubotu> oldwest: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<intelikey> innernaut i can see it didn't work.  but what errors did it blurd out ?
<EightyFiveOnline> i cannoy connect to my wireless connection
<flowingfire> I kinda can't get away with not using the latest of some stuff though... Like the new sucky proprietary nvidia driver ... the other one just doesn't work right on my compy
<intelikey> innernaut ok  ls -ld /tmp
<lobster> intelikey did you see the deny access for /tmp?
<oldwest> i don't have gnome d/top installed yet - would it be best to uninstall totem and let kaffeine become default?
<genii> intelikey Sory for lag, got a phone call just then :)
<lobster> intelikey: nevermind, I see you did
<innernaut> drwxr-xr-x 66 root root 4096 May 18 01:54 /tmp
<oldwest> yes it is a .wmv file
* genii tries to figure out how to make the coffee run to him
<lobster> genii: maybe you can figure out how to make it run to me?
<intelikey> lobster i'm lagging pretty badly
<intelikey> innernaut there it is.
<intelikey> drwxrwxrwt 2 root root 4096 May 17 15:39 /tmp  <<<< that's normal tmp
<genii> lobster The moment I figure out how I'll let ya know
<innernaut> chmod ?  what ###?
<intelikey> innernaut sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<EightyFiveOnline> i restarted kubuntu now my wireless card wont connect to my router
<intelikey> innernaut how did you hose your tmp dir ?
<innernaut> ?
<innernaut> lemme retry real quick... brb
<oldwest> thx - ubotu - will check it out
<intelikey> i'm lagging,  not incohearant.
<EightyFiveOnline> any reasons why
<innernaut> you are GODS!
<innernaut> it works
<innernaut> I wonder how I did that...
<intelikey> no.
<flowingfire> !ubotu ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<intelikey> but we are all children of the most high.
<flowingfire> !ubotu Are you single?  Can we go out on a date?
<lobster> innernaut that last statement (I wonder how I did that) means you will be back in here making us cry tomorrow...
<innernaut> thank you so much
<lobster> I look forward to it
<intelikey> innernaut that was a lesson well learned,   it's things like that that will in a few years make you smell like a reall geek.
<genii> intelikey Heh :) Nice detective work there
<intelikey> :)
<EightyFiveOnline> i was connected to my wireless network now after a restart it wont connect. why not?
<innernaut> :)
<intelikey> innernaut you're welcome.
<intelikey> genii no flowers needed but thanks just the same.
<lobster> that was fun
<lobster> mokkan: you finish yet?
<flowingfire> !ubotu Ask me out on a date please!
<EightyFiveOnline> anyone?
<lobster> 85o yes?
<flowingfire> eightyfiveonline- did u edit rc.local by chance?
<EightyFiveOnline> not that im aware of
<EightyFiveOnline> i uninstalled gnome then restarted now it wont connect
<intelikey> EightyFiveOnline i wish.   i'm network illiterate so not likely to be of any use there.
<lobster> eightyfiveonline: how are you connected to your wireless network?
<EightyFiveOnline> right now? im in windows
<lobster> eljefe!
<intelikey> knetwork manager
<flowingfire> I'm not likely to be of much help either, but u checked the Network Settings, right?
<lobster> eightyfiveonline: I mean physically, what type and what hardware?
<madmike_> what up bitches
<EightyFiveOnline> netgear router and broadcom pci card... both worked fine before restart
<jake> hi guys how do you install wine?
<flowingfire> sudo apt-get install wine
<lobster> intelikey: haw do you know udev, but not networking?
<eljefe> lobster whats up?
<genii> sudo apt-get install wine
<intelikey> mike what you mad about ?
<genii> flowingfire: heh :)
<flowingfire> lol genii
<madmike_> you know just getting wasted
<eljefe> jake: in adept look for wine; or go to the wine page and read on the Ubuntu/Kubuntu installation instructions
<madmike_> any hot horny hoes
<lobster> eljefe: mostly my beer top my lips
<lobster> s/top/to
<madmike_> im soooooo fucked up
<intelikey> lobster how do you know networking but not sysvinit/udev/kernel and all the other assorted things that your network relys on ?
<EightyFiveOnline> anyone with advice for my problem?
<madmike_> i lov ee beer
<jake> ive installed it but imwondering that it doesnt appear on my start menu
<lobster> intelikey how did I know you would say that?
<eljefe> madmike_: great, thanks
<lobster> intelikey ;)
* intelikey shrugs
<madmike_> i have a small penis
<flowingfire> eightyfiveonline: reinstall gnome if getting rid of it screwed it up... it probably deleted some dependency lol
<lobster> madmike keep it pg in here, alright?
<intelikey> madmike_ that's enough.
<cyt> !backport
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<flowingfire> jake: type alt-f2, then enter wine-config
<EightyFiveOnline> it says it connected then gets to IP configure then stops
<jake> <eljefe>  ive installed it but imwondering that it doesnt appear on my start menu
<cyt> !packaging
<lobster> eightyfiveonline what is the chipset for your broadcom?
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<madmike_> sorry kiddo mad mike passed out
<mokkan> lobster, i think i might just hang in there
<madmike_> Im his friend
<mokkan> for them to come out with new alsa stuff
<mokkan> unless you think its gonna take awhile
<genii> EightyFiveOnline: It is conceivable that it is trying to connect to the neighbour's access point
<flowingfire> jake: Oops.. I meant winecfg
<flowingfire> sorry
<dsmith_> is it normal to have to use shift+delete to clear out the .trash folder on a external usb drive?
<lobster> mokkan? meaning you are in the process or you are gonna put it off?
<EightyFiveOnline> once it displays it says disconnected then i select my network. it wont even connect to the neighbors
<mokkan> lobster, meaning ill just not do anything, hah
<mokkan> do they generally update alsa stuff that often in the ubuntu repos?
<lobster> eightyfiveonline: can you access the admin page on your router?
<EightyFiveOnline> right now i can
<lobster> mokkan: I don't know, I think it depends more on alsa.  That unplug trick works, though right?
<mokkan> yeah
<lobster> mokkan: if you boot up unplugged and then plug it in, does that fix it?
<mokkan> mhm, works just fine like that
<lobster> eightyfiveonline: and from linux?
<EightyFiveOnline> not wirelessly
<lobster> mokkan: well at least you have sound then.  if you get bored the rc4 drivers fix it, if not they will come your way eventually.
<mokkan> lobster mmk.. how long do you think itll be before rc4 are official?
<lobster> eightyfiveonline: what was the chipset on your pci card?
<lobster> mokkan hold on
<EightyFiveOnline> 1 second
<EightyFiveOnline> uses the BCMWL5.SYS driver
<lobster> mokkan: a month? 6 months?
<mokkan> hm
<mokkan> thats no good
<Rictoo|SLP> sorry, I'm too lazy to find out, EightyFiveOnline, what might be the problem?
<Rictoo|SLP> Getting BCMWL5 working on kubuntu?
<Rictoo|SLP> too lazy to scroll up*
<lobster> mokkan: plus whenever ubuntu decides to add it to the update.
<mokkan> :\
<Rictoo|SLP> Anyway, I ought to sleep now, but use ndiswrapper :)
<mokkan> well maybe i will do that then
<EightyFiveOnline> wont connect to the router. says its installed and was working fine. then i uninstalled gnome now it wont
<jake> how to run windows programs in wine?
<Rictoo|SLP> jake, 'wine'
<lobster> eightyfiveonline you need to reinstall the ndiswrapper.  I'm not familiar with them, but I'm guessing it had a startup script tied to gnome somehow?
<EightyFiveOnline> whats the command for that again
<lobster> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jake> <Rictoo|SLP> sorry but im new to linux. whats next?
<mokkan> ndiswrapper is what ive had best luck with
<EightyFiveOnline> i installed that last time to get it to work
<lobster> mokkan: you want to tell eightyfiveonline how to install ndis in kde?
<dsmith_> whats the command in ubuntu to delete a file?
<lobster> dsmith rm file
<dsmith_> thats it
<intelikey> dsmith_ rm
<dsmith_> duh!
<mokkan> ha
<mokkan> hell if i know
<dsmith_> i have mv and mkdir down
<mokkan> i did it in gentoo :\
<dsmith_> thx
<mokkan> the bcm drivers worked for me in ubuntu
<lobster> mokkan: I have managed to avoid ndis so far
<mokkan> its actually a lot more reliable in my experience
<mokkan> either that or knetworkmanager is buggy
<lobster> really?
<mokkan> yeah, cuz when i had gentoo on my lappy with ndiswrapper, it worked flawlessly and never dropped
<mokkan> not the case now ;P
<lobster> hey do you know if I can get knetwork manager to monitor my router for wireless connections?
<EightyFiveOnline> it worked great with ndiswrapper with ubuntu now in kubuntu it didnt after in uninstalled
<intelikey> dsmith_ when you start thinking in linux terms.   it's things like  rm = remove    cp = copy    ls = list    ch = change   ck = check     then all the commands make sense      well most of them.
<intelikey> boy am i lagging...   -:- CTCP PING reply from intelikey: 73.487 seconds
<dsmith_> ok........
<dsmith_> I am cleaning off my ext. usb drive
<intelikey> that puts me out just past neptune i think.
<dsmith_> .trash folder was not clearing off
<dsmith_> lol
<dsmith_> no a lil ways past the moon
<EightyFiveOnline> brb
<intelikey> we are what about 7 minutes from the sun ?
<dsmith_> 8
<intelikey> and that's over a minute
<dsmith_> 93 million miles
* trpr had always heard 8
<dsmith_> 1 AU
<mokkan> i dunno
<mokkan> it takes me about 10 to get there
<dsmith_> AU = astronomical Unit
<mokkan> maybe you guys just walk faster or something
<dsmith_> your still stuck on impulse
<dsmith_> :P
<intelikey> really.
<trpr> i love how we are exactly 1 unit away.. thats some convenient math ;)
<dsmith_> well its a good rule of thumb to measure large distances
<dsmith_> like light year and parsec
<mokkan> parsec reminds me of foundation
<dsmith_> I forget light year in miles but parsec is 3.26 light years
<dsmith_> or something close
<dsmith_> when you start to shrink everything down to very small scale you realize how immense the universe really is
<lobster> mokkkan: alright I'm off to bed
<lobster> good night all!
<mokkan> alright, thanks for the help dood
<mokkan> gnight
<dsmith_> cyas
<jake> guys how do i copy windows programs to wine library, to run it. help please
<intelikey> hmmmm interesting.  tty3 [greg$~]  math '(93000000 / 186000) / 60'
<intelikey> (93000000 / 186000) / 60 = 8.33333333333333333333
<intelikey> or 8minutes 20 seconds
<dsmith_> thats it
<intelikey> if the sun is not lagging....   then it's 11 minutes
* trpr rides a photon.
<dsmith_> intellikey: the next question would be does gravity lag as light does if the sun was removed.
<dsmith_> :P
<[uplink] > HELLO
<[uplink] > I want to know how can I uninstall Kubuntu and install Ubuntu insted
<intelikey> dsmith_ you do know that the speed of light is not constang don't you ?
<intelikey> constant
<dsmith_> i know, scientists have slowed it down and sped it up so I've read
<dsmith_> they have even stopped it
<dsmith_> uplink: you can install ubuntu inline with kubuntu
<[uplink] > but I dont want kubuntu no more
<dsmith_> uplink: you can could reinstall ubuntu
<dsmith_> er..install I meant
<[uplink] > re install ?
<intelikey> [uplink]  sudo aptitude remove -P xlib*     ; sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<[uplink] > okies
<[uplink] > :D
<[uplink] > thank you
* genii considers E=M*0^2
<dsmith_> uplink: there you go
<[uplink] > |^\^|
<[uplink] > thanx
* lobster is away: Gone away for now.
<Assassin`> how do i get beryl-manager to automatically load when i log into xgl???
<dsmith_> F=MA
<Assassin`> no one is in #ubuntu-effects atm
<Jucato> !away > lobster
<Assassin`> speaking at least
<dsmith_> G = 6.67*10-11 N-m2/kg2 is another one
<BWolf_> im back its EightyFiveOnline
<dsmith_> alright im out
<Jucato> Assassin`: have you checked the beryl wiki? link is in the topic of the #ubuntu-effects
<dsmith_> cyas
* genii slides Jucato a coffee
<Jucato> genii: none for me today :(
<Jucato> trying to cut back on my caffeine
<genii> Jucato Ah, OK... herbal tea for you then LOL
<BWolf_> how do i get ndiswrapper installed
<[uplink] > BRB
<Jucato> heh
<BWolf_> ?
<Jucato> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kristjan_> where was edgy eft with some updates released? no? (maintance release of edgy eft or something)
<BWolf_> now its saying my driver is invalid
<BWolf_> bcmwl5 : driver installed
<BWolf_>         device (14E4:4320) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<BWolf_> bcmwl5.sys : invalid driver!
<les> Anyone know how to make Feisty automount a Lexar Jump Drive?
<mo0osah> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mo0osah> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mo0osah> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<mo0osah> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<genii> Does anyone know why download links to Edgy were removed off the main site? Just seems Dapper and Feisty there now. Mainly curious
<BWolf_> anyone with help
<intelikey> btw if anyone want's that script it's posted at  http://intelikey.pastebin.us/36519
<genii> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<intelikey> !ntfs | mo0osah & les
<ubotu> mo0osah & les: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<EightyFiveOnline> hello
<les> what does the "!" mean? ("!fstab" and "!automount" and "!diskmounter", etc.)
* esben is back.
<Jucato> les: the ! is for calling the bot with a command or factoid
<Hirvinen> !help > les
<genii> les when you want to ask the bot here in the channel about something, you put a ! in front of the word. If it knows something it will spit an answer out
<Jucato> les: better yet, if you're not sure what you're looking for, just PM the bot so as not to flood the channel :)
<les> OK, thanks, genii. I'm an absolute IRC noob.
<EightyFiveOnline> okay anyone still here that was helping me earlier
* intelikey hates it when other people help someone to do blah blah and reboot/restartx  and then leave while they are gone.....      it's such an intelikey thing to do to someone....
<jake> do i have to copy the folder from my windows program to wine in able to run it?
(DraxNS/#kubuntu) it lacks some libs or whatever... a hell to trace
(DraxNS/#kubuntu) try arson
(clau85/#kubuntu) oh, and btw, I am connected through wireless with my laptop, and I can ping each other (192.168.0.1/2)
<DraxNS> small burning app
<andi> ok DraxNS thx for your help
<DraxNS> sorry .. coudl not help you better :-(
<raylu> you could look under k3b's recommended libs
<DraxNS> and type better also ;-)
<raylu> there are 6 suggested packages that aren't required dependencies
<haydar_> apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<DraxNS> they are not an issue here raylu ... andi does not even get gui
<DraxNS> for k3b
<wortel> ok i ran sshd from with its full path (/usr/sbin/sshd) but it doesnt show up under ps -A ...?
<DraxNS> so much basic libs are missing
<llp> clau85 once you followed the tutorial did you restart eth0 ?
<dxdt> wortel: what about sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart?
<raylu> then it wouldn't have installed...
<raylu> andi, you did install from adept/apt, right?
<wortel> dxdt: nm, it worked thanks anyway :)
<andi> the packages are installed
<clau85> llp: hmm... not eth0 but wlan...
<andi> adept yes
<andi> and with root it will work
<andi> to start k3b
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> actually...doesn't k3b come with feisty?
<DraxNS> yes it does
<andi> i dont know
<llp> clau85 cant really help never used wireless on linux before - not sure how it all glues together -
<DraxNS> I have it on my laptop :-)
<andi> its really strange a new installation
<andi> and it will not work
<clau85> llp: ok, thanks anyway
<DraxNS> I am puzzled...if not libs... then it is permissions issue
<clau85> llp: it's my first time also and I really had a pretty hard time setting an ad-hoc network :)
<DraxNS> are you a member or group burning andi?
<nbcb> can i just copy the whole dvd directory in harddisk and play ?
<andi> wow wait
<andi> hmm in /etc/group is nothing about burning
* Aelwyn is away: Ausente por ahora.
<DraxNS> take a look at kuser
<DraxNS> there is gui for user management ;-)
<leiar> I can't get mplayerplugin for mozilla to work. Is there a howto on it?
<andi> where is kuser?
<DraxNS> start > system
<haydar_> Anyone got a update 2 date Installation guide for ATi drivers
<DraxNS> hmmm burning is not there for me either...
<andi> ;)
<DraxNS> but are adm admin audio cdrom ....
<nbcb> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nbcb> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<DraxNS> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<DraxNS> !arson
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arson - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> !find arson
<ubotu> Found: arson
<raylu> gah =\
<DraxNS> hehehheheeeee
<nbcb> why can't i play this particular dvd? i can play it on normal dvd players but not on my dvd rom
<raylu> nbcb, is it burned?
<nbcb> no its orginial 8mile
<haydar_> guys
<haydar_> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Enable_.22restricted.22_Repository
<haydar_> i need to enable repositorys
<haydar_> before installing drivers
<haydar_> but
<haydar_> on kubuntu i cant find it
<haydar_> or is it enabled by default=
<MrDigimon> Anyone that have or have tried to install aMSN SVN
<MrDigimon> cant get it to work....
<DraxNS> !sources.list
<raylu> haydar_, huh? drivers for what? and do you know which repositories you need?
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<DraxNS> haydar_: start adept... and from top menu find submenu manage repositorys
<MrDigimon> anyone?
<DraxNS> restricted are NOT enabled by default
<DraxNS> so they will be gray
<DraxNS> right click on it.. and select enable
<raylu> MrDigimon, I don't think anyone here has tried, but perhaps you could tell us what isn't working
<DraxNS> I hope you can pick it up from there ;-)
<MrDigimon> i get error signal 127 when trying to make deb
<MrDigimon> but i dont know what it means :$
<raylu> isn't there anything else in the error?
<MrDigimon> (cd .; autoconf)
<MrDigimon> /bin/sh: autoconf: command not found
<MrDigimon> make: *** [configure]  Error 127
<MrDigimon> thats the whole error
<raylu> sounds like you need to install autoconf
<BluesKaj> err make sure you have make and build-essential installed
<raylu> if he didn't have those, i don't think he could ./configurfe
<raylu> *./configure
<DraxNS> anyone here knows how to configure sources.list to use downloaded feisty repo?
<MrDigimon> ./configure works but not make deb
<raylu> "downloaded feisty?"
<DraxNS> I have whole repo :-)
<raylu> MrDigimon, have you installed build-essential?
<DraxNS> ~16GB
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> the smart thing would have been to use aptitude download [name] 
<raylu> i suppose you could try putting it in the dpkg archive
<ceritus> can anyone tell a complete noob how to install program that I only have the .deb file?
<DraxNS> I used apt-mirror
<raylu> ceritus, right-click
<BluesKaj> MrDigimon, just put ./ in front of the deb file
<raylu> *ceritus?
<BluesKaj> it'll self install
<fdoving> MrDigimon: you need the automake package.
<MrDigimon> ok, installing....
<ceritus> so just right click and install it and it will load an install screen?
<MrDigimon> automake1.9?
<DraxNS> well try it ceritus
<ceritus> sorry i'm borrowing my older brothers computer and I don't have a clue
<DraxNS> it will not kill you ;-)
<raylu> if you right-click, there should be a package manager entry in that context menu
<raylu> or you can do what BluesKaj said
<fdoving> MrDigimon: the package 'automake' will select the best version.
<ceritus> i'll try it thanks
<MrDigimon> oh, im using synaptic to install it
<raylu> that's fine
<fdoving> MrDigimon: what is it you're trying to compile?
<MrDigimon> aMSN SVN
<will00> im trying to put kubuntu 7.04 onto my thinkpad laptop and when i try to boot the live cd, i get error 2, and then something about a compression format
<nbcb> why can't i play my dvd!!! urgh
<will00> does anyone know how to fix this?
<dxdt> will00: sounds just like the cd might have burned badly?
<will00> dxdt nope not that, iv burned it 2x
<will00> with 2 seperate downloads
<raylu> do you even get to the menu with the options, will00?
<will00> yes
<DraxNS> will00: have you used torrent or classic download>?
<MrDigimon> i've installed all the packs but is this the one thats missing TkCximage (gets some errors about it)
<wortel> is there anything i can do if i forgot my root password? :(
<will00> torrent and classic
<will00> it might just be the age
<raylu> can you change the root password through the gui user manager as another user logged into admin mode?
<DraxNS> wortel: boot up in rescue  mod
<wortel> raylu: lol worked thanks :))
<soulrider> !dvd | nbcb:
<ubotu> nbcb:: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<DraxNS> on the other hand.... why do you use root account on kubuntu???
<soulrider> wortel: you should use the root account
<raylu> soulrider, he was locked out of his root account...
<DraxNS> well there is no root account to start with... by default :-)
<soulrider> yeah
<soulrider> root is disabled
<soulrider> just use sudo :P
<raylu> there is, but it's disabled...and obviously, he can't use root to unlock root........
<DraxNS> nice thingy... once you get used to it
<blekos> i desperately need ur help, after the last update, the keyboard in KDE doesnt work
<blekos> now I'm in gnome session
<DraxNS> I was used to root account before... and sudo was a bit strange to me
<will00> is there any particular reason that kubuntu wont load on a computer whos bios is from before 2000?
<blekos> do u know the package for it so i can re-install it?
<soulrider> will00: weird, maybe you need some kernel parameters
<raylu> kubuntu-desktop, blekos?
<blekos> hmm, not sure
<soulrider> raylu: thatw ill reinstall a lot
<raylu> will00, any chance we could see the rest of the error
<blekos> is there a specific module
<mo0osah> !MAD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<will00> sure lemme go find it
<raylu> soulrider, i suppose that's a good thing, seeing as how he can't use his keyboard
<soulrider> blekos: hold on a sec
<blekos> ok
<raylu> blekos, on the other hand, reinstalling probably ins't the way to go
<soulrider> raylu: but maybe he doesnt want some of those packages
<raylu> *isn't
<soulrider> i mean, sudo aptitude reinstall kubuntu-desktop will most likely fix it
<raylu> mo0osah, mp3 support?
<soulrider> but its not what *I* would do
<blekos> i can give it at try
<raylu> that's what i just said too :P
<soulrider> blekos: im not sure
<soulrider> but there may be a log
<soulrider> so you can see what got uninstalled
<soulrider> also, i would search the forums first
<raylu> blekos, how about trying kmenu > system settings > keyboard layouts?
<mo0osah> raylu: k3b gives an error about missing mp3 decoder
<blekos> the thing is not on the layouts, but on the actuall keyboard, nothing workds
<raylu> !mp3 | mo0osah
<ubotu> mo0osah: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ceritus> so i right clicked on my .deb file and selected install from the package menu and it flashed and that was it...what am I missing?
<blekos> not even caps...
<raylu> actually, mo0osah, open amarok and play an mp3
<will00> it says "invalid compressed format (err=2) --sustem halted
<raylu> why would kde not see a hardware device that gnome does?
<DraxNS> mo0osah: install libk3b2-mp3
<raylu> will00, try checking the cd
<raylu> with the cd
<mo0osah> DraxNS: thanks.
<will00> i did same error
<Le1> hi
<ceritus> so i right clicked on my .deb file and selected install from the package menu and it flashed and that was it...what am I missing?
<Le1> What exactly is the "lost+found" folder for?
<mo0osah>  ceritus: i think it installed
<DraxNS> Le1: for rescue .... after forced restart etc
<Le1> anybody?
<raylu> i don't think so, ceritus. try doing what BluesKaj
<DraxNS> Le1: do not touch it and do not remove it....
<raylu> said
<Le1> DraxNS: Are you talking to me?
<DraxNS> yes
<DraxNS> Le1: for rescue .... after forced restart etc
<DraxNS> Le1: do not touch it and do not remove it....
<Moduliz0r> DraxNS: Ok thanks
<Moduliz0r> I cant see my name on this in GAIM >.<
<ceritus> i didn't write it down sorry is there anyway  someone could take pity and tell me again
<DraxNS> :-D
<raylu> use konversation or kopete, Moduliz0r
<raylu> ceritus, ./[packagename.deb]  in konsole
<DraxNS> or even xchat ;-)
<mo0osah> !lame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlimG2> How do I change the default viewmode from "icon" to "detailed list" in Konqueror ?
<ceritus> it's tellimg me "permission denied"
<raylu> mo0osah, are you trying to burn or rip?
<mo0osah> i was just reading some article and wondering what lame was
<raylu> oh. it's an mp3 encoder
<mo0osah> raylu: cool
<mo0osah> raylu: do you know how to mount bin cue files?
<raylu> there's a guide for it somewhere
<ceritus> so I tried to "./*.deb" and it told me "Permission denied" help?????
<will00> i checked the cd, and it came up with the same error
<DraxNS> ceritus:  you need to be a superuser to executre install
<ceritus> how to I become a super user? (sorry for the stupid questions)
<raylu> mo0osah, conversion: http://www.jonhoweonline.com/blog/node/82
<raylu> !sudo | ceritus
<ubotu> ceritus: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DraxNS> ceritus: sudo or kdesu...
<DraxNS> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<DraxNS> !sudo
<DraxNS> 
<DraxNS> hmm a bit of lag :-)
<raylu> i think that's its queue
<ceritus> so i need to type "sudo ./*.deb" and type in the password?
<DraxNS> no
<DraxNS> you cannot do that
<DraxNS> you should really cover your basics...
<DraxNS> just doubleclick on .deb file
<TheCreationist> I just did a clean install of Edgy and now suddenly Amarok doesn't run.  I've run it in the terminal, but there are no error messages, it just quits.  Any ideas?
<DraxNS> it will ask you what you want to do
<DraxNS> choose install
<ceritus> it opens .ark
<DraxNS> it's fine
* raylu afk
<DraxNS> there you have option install somewhere.. in ark
<noam_> ark is an archive manager :/
<ceritus> if I right click on the *.deb file and select install from the package menu if blinks and thats that
<DraxNS> I do not know why people do things the herdest way...
<DraxNS> =hardest
<dr_willis> they are used to the windows way of doing things.
<dr_willis> :)
<noam_> right click the .deb and choose something that looks like 'install'. double click opens the archive manager.
<DraxNS> why o why dont you use adept or synaptic for installation?
<DraxNS> that is just beyond me :-)
<ceritus> i just have the *.deb file
<ceritus> if I could use adept I would
<DraxNS> ceritus: what file it is?
<DraxNS> and why cant you use adept???
<DraxNS> this is NOT windows you know... ;-)
<DraxNS> you have about 20k packages at hand....
<DraxNS> just use adept or synaptic
<DraxNS> and they will take care of all things
<DraxNS> intall/reinstall/remove
<dr_willis> i constantly amaze windows users by using the apt system and tools  to install stuff...
<dr_willis> 'you dident have to go to  the nvidia web site to get the drivers??? how did you do that!?'
<dr_willis> :)
<mo0osah> When I try to mount something it says mount point does not exist
<mo0osah> !mount point
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount point - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mo0osah> !mount
<sercik> hi mo0osah can you write the exact command that you use?
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mo0osah> mount -o loop -t iso9660 image.iso /mnt/image
<sercik> excuse for the question but /mnt/image exists??
<mo0osah> serick, no it doesnt.  but isnt it supposed to create it?
<DraxNS> no
<sercik> no i don't think
<sercik> you need to create before
<DraxNS> mount point MUST exist
<sercik> and then probably you need to use sudo to mount a file
<sercik> and to create mount point
<DraxNS> yes
<sercik> sudo mkdir /mnt/image
<mo0osah> ok thanks
<DraxNS> basics... ahh those basics ;-)
<mo0osah> this is my 3rd hard working day :(
<DraxNS> and there will be many more :-)
<sercik> DraxNS i can't believe that people use linux.... and don't know what is a mount point...
<DraxNS> beleive it... sercik
<mo0osah> hehe... i was trying to create the folder like windows but i guess i didnt have su access
<DraxNS> once again.... Linux is NOT Windows
<noam_> what's wrong with that? it's good that people can use the operating systems without knowing its internals.
<DraxNS> yes... but as all other things... it requires LEARNING
<sercik> but is interesting to see many people experiment with linux also if they are not expert
<Jack333> hmm
<Jack333> how do i use a .run file/
<DraxNS> and people DO NOT like to learn new stuff
<Jack333> do i have to chmod it first?
<sercik> noam_ this is a long question but the most part of us think that before use linux you need to know basic commands
<Lynoure> I like learning new stuff :)
<noam_> sh filename, or give it execute permissions (konqueror can do that, right click -> properties on the file) and then just run it
<sercik> Jack333 chmod +x file.bin
<TheCreationist> I just did a clean install of Edgy and now suddenly Amarok doesn't run.  I've run it in the terminal, but there are no error messages, it just quits.  Any ideas?
<sercik> and then sudo ./filename.bin
* dr_willis tends to avoide .run and .bin files :)
<sercik> TheCreationist you have done a good think to run it into terminl but if there aren't error messages......
<noam_> TheCreationist, does amarok work when you load edgy as a live cd?
<sercik> Jack333 if you do ls -sa --color executable are green
<sercik> someone is interesting to know alias commands??
<sercik> alias is very useful to customize command at your needs?
<Jack333> ah thx
<sercik> cd
<sercik> then vi .bashrc
<sercik> and then insert alias ls='ls -sa --color'
<sercik> alias cp='cp -i'
<sercik> alias rm='rm -i'
<sercik> and etc. etc..
<sercik> for example a goos use is to mount a partition
<sercik> alias D='mount /dev/hda2'
<sercik> alias D='mount /dev/hda2; cd /media/D'
<sercik> its enough for now
<sercik> noone need helps? i'm free for 15 minutes..
<MrBougo> i don't :p
<MrBougo> except if you know how to reinstall all the packages from the CD
<sercik> OOOOOKKKKK i go to play with wwf superstars
<MrBougo> xDDD
<MrBougo> and i go to reinstall my kubuntu
<sercik> i know
<MrBougo> hehe
<sercik> you can use a script
<MrBougo> reinstalling is easier :p
<sercik> enter the directory in which are .deb and do
<sercik> for X in *; do dpkg -i $X done
<sercik> or similar... i don't remember exactly the syntax
<MrBougo> sounds crazy, but it will install *everything*
<MrBougo> and i want it to reinstall all the packages i've ninstalled, so they come in english
<MrBougo> erhm
<MrBougo> i'm reinstalling :'D
<sercik> i'm jiking
<sercik> i'm joking
<sercik> bye!
<MrBougo> cya :p
<taime1> is seamonkey not available in the repos?
<TheCreationist> noam_: I didn't try running Amarok from the LiveCD.  But I know this is the first time I've reinstalled Kubuntu where Amarok did not work.  Should I just try removing my .amarok/ folder?
<noam_> there isn't such. it's in ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok. you can try, i don't know what will happen if you do that..
<TheCreationist> noam_: No, I meant in my /home/ folder... all the settings and such.
<noam_> yeah. /home/yourusername/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<taime1> TheCreationist:  that has always worked for me on various programs
<TheCreationist> noam_, taime1: Alright, I'll give that a shot, then.
<taime1> TheCreationist:  also try sudo apt-get --purge remove <package name>
<haydar_> damn
<haydar_> kubuntu crashed
<TheCreationist> taime1: Well, purge and then reinstall didn't change a thing.
<haydar_> -.- reinstalled
<taime1> then yes, i wouold remove the .amarok folder
<haydar_> gg ati drivers -.-
<taime1> i want seamonkey!
<TheCreationist> noam_, taime1: Okay, deleting ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok did the trick ;)
<TheCreationist> taime1: So install it ;)
<DraxNS> I want... well it's not for public ;-)
<taime1> awesome, looks like noam had it right
<noam_> heh :) congratulations, TheCreationist
<taime1> ROFL  there is a guy in #ubuntu called nigro
<DraxNS> taime1: so?
<MrBougo> if i set some alias like "ls=ls --something"
<MrBougo> how can i access the regular ls?
<sercik> the sintax in not right
<taime1> DraxNS: sometimes i wonder why people do silly things
<DraxNS> :-)
<sercik> ls='ls --somethin'
<haydar_> Guys i followed the guide on wikipedia installing ATi drivers
<haydar_> it all fucked up
<MrBougo> sercik, that's no the problem :p
<haydar_> X couldt start -.-
<MrBougo> not*
<sercik> for example you can set another alias
<haydar_> anyone got another guide
<sercik> alias dir='ls'
<taime1> haydar_: there is no need to install the ati drivers manually
<MrBougo> sercik, i know, but i was wondering... is there some command to "bypass" an alias?
<sercik> alias l='ls'
<haydar_> taime1
<taime1> haydar_:  simply enable them in the restricted drivers manager
<sercik> i don't think
<haydar_> how do i get there
<haydar_> taime1
<taime1> system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<MrBougo> okay, thank you :p
<haydar_> Taime1
<MrBougo> oooh i found it
<haydar_> i dont have administration
<MrBougo> prefix the command with a backslash
<haydar_> only system
<taime1> oops...sorry, i am running gnome, my bad
<sercik> MrBougo thanks for the tips
<DraxNS> haydar_:
<taime1> anyone?
<DraxNS> sudo apt-get update
<DraxNS> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-verzija_kernela_koji_koristite
<DraxNS> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<DraxNS> sudo depmod -a
<DraxNS> sudo aticonfig --initial (umesto ovoga mozete samo u fajlu xorg.conf zamenuti rec ati recju fglrx u redovima gde pise driver=)
<DraxNS> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<MrBougo> :D
<MrBougo> that can be pretty useful
<haydar_> DraxNS
<haydar_> i did that
<haydar_> but maybe the thing i changed @ xorg file
<haydar_> caused the crash
<DraxNS> xorg.conf
<DraxNS> Section "Extensions"
<DraxNS> Option "Composite" "0"
<DraxNS> EndSection
<haydar_> yep
<haydar_> i did it
<binks> anyone here use jinzora
<haydar_> after that i only got blackscreen
<DraxNS> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/dri /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri
<binks> how do i get pictures to show in jinora
<haydar_> ok i'll try it
<DraxNS> that worked for me on 6.10 :-)
<haydar_> xD i'm using 7.04
<haydar_> maybe thats why it crashed
<DraxNS> it should not matter
<haydar_> After i got into the command line
<haydar_> i typt sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<haydar_> and delete the section i made
<haydar_> but i got a empty file
<DraxNS> no xorg?
<haydar_> " when it crashed "
<haydar_> it was a empty file
<haydar_> when  i opened it with nan
<haydar_> o
<spanner3003> anyone got linuxmce working?
<TheCreationist> spanner3003: Just the guy that made the demo video lol
<DraxNS> hmmm interesting.. meny people are having issues with that.. ati and nvidia
<spanner3003> oh :(
<DraxNS> what fglrxinfo says haydar_ ?
<nipolo> hi there. using kubuntu feisty. I click an AVI file in konq and it opens in kaffeine. however, the only thing I see is blackness, and the seek slider
<nipolo> ...moves forward reaaaly fast
<binks> nipolo: its a codec issue
<DraxNS> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<haydar_> Ok i'm installing the xorg-driver-fglrx
<haydar_> i did that
<haydar_> now just do the next step?
<nipolo> I thought so. Thanks, I'll check those links :)
<haydar_> DraxNS
<haydar_> haydar@haydar-desktop:~$ fglrxinfo
<haydar_> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<haydar_> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<haydar_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 1x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL
<haydar_> OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.2
<haydar_> this is what i get at fglrxinfo
<haydar_> atm
<DraxNS> so you still have generic driver
<haydar_> yep
<DraxNS> NOT fglrx
<DraxNS> edit xorg by hand
<haydar_> ok i'll do but i just finished installing the xorg-driver-fglrx
<DraxNS> and where you have ati replace it withfglrx
<haydar_> Hmm okay
<DraxNS> and where you have ati replace it with fglrx
<haydar_> DraxNS
<haydar_> sudo depmod -a
<haydar_> what does that do
<DraxNS> there should be 2 or 3 ati items
<DraxNS> depmod checks for dependencies... and updates them
<DraxNS> -a says --all
<haydar_> udo aticonfig --initial (umesto ovoga mozete samo u fajlu xorg.conf zamenuti rec ati recju fglrx u redovima gde pise driver=)
<haydar_> what language :P is that
<DraxNS> sorry
<haydar_> rofl
<DraxNS> my native language -)
<haydar_> =)
<haydar_> so i typ just
<haydar_> aticonfig --initial
<haydar_> ?
<DraxNS> DO NOT use that sudo aticonfig
<DraxNS> it always breakes things up
<haydar_> LoL the only things i did atm are
<DraxNS> instead change ati fith fglrx in xorg.conf
<DraxNS> fith = with
<haydar_> ok
<haydar_> but i already did this
<haydar_> Ok i'm installing the xorg-driver-fglrx
<haydar_> that
<haydar_> so now i just go in the xorg.conf
<haydar_> and change those stuff to what you told?
<DraxNS> and replace ati with fglrx yes
<DraxNS> after that check with fglrxinfo
<DraxNS> you should get ati info... not mesa
<haydar_> do i need to do this 2 ?
<DraxNS> what?
<haydar_> xorg.conf
<haydar_> [19:47]  <DraxNS> Section "Extensions"
<haydar_> [19:47]  <DraxNS> Option "Composite" "0"
<haydar_> [19:47]  <DraxNS> EndSection
<DraxNS> yes.... if it is not there
<DraxNS> you have to add that
<SlimG2> When I start konqueror 3.5.6 (kubuntu 7.04) with a tab located at $HOME and use "View > View Mode > Detailed List View" Konqueror doesn't write a $HOME/.directory file and thus forgets for future use that I prefer "Detailed List View", what's wrong?
<haydar_> wtf i get alot of errors
<haydar_> kate /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<haydar_> sudo kate /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<haydar_> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<haydar_> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<haydar_> KCrash: Application 'kate' crashing...
<haydar_> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<haydar_> Xlib: No protocol specified
<haydar_> any idea :S?
<DraxNS> can you start kate at all?
<DraxNS> like user
<haydar_> it starts
<haydar_> with user but
<haydar_> haydar@haydar-desktop:~$ kate
<haydar_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<haydar_>   Major opcode:  145
<haydar_>   Minor opcode:  3
<haydar_>   Resource id:  0x0
<DraxNS> do you get it?
<haydar_> Failed to open device
<haydar_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<haydar_>   Major opcode:  145
<haydar_>   Minor opcode:  3
<haydar_>   Resource id:  0x0
<haydar_> Failed to open dev
<haydar_> then it starts
<haydar_> what do you mean?
<DraxNS> no matter of errors
<haydar_> aah ok
<haydar_> yep
<DraxNS> do you get kate
<haydar_> kate starts
<DraxNS> ok
<DraxNS> now.. kdesu kate
<DraxNS> and wait :-)
<haydar_> it started
<haydar_> now what :P
<DraxNS> open xorg and edit it :-)
<DraxNS> as explained before
<haydar_> lets try
<DraxNS> go go go ;-)
<haydar_> a empty file
<haydar_> wtf
<haydar_> do kate /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<DraxNS> welll
<DraxNS> it is /etc/X11 NOT /et/x11
<DraxNS> wrong path
<DraxNS> X not x
<haydar_> HAHAHA
<haydar_> omg
<haydar_> thx
<DraxNS> o yeah
<haydar_> this is why it didnt work in commandline :P
<haydar_> forgot the capital X
<haydar_> lol
<haydar_> xD
<DraxNS> as usual.. PEBKAC
<haydar_> :P what does it mean
<DraxNS> Problem Exists Between Kayboard And Chair ;-)
<haydar_> xD
<haydar_> fglrx
<haydar_> @ all ati stuff
<DraxNS> yes
<DraxNS> and that composite stuff
<DraxNS> if it is not there
<haydar_> lol ok: )
<haydar_> i only see one with ati
<haydar_> u told me there where 3 or 2
<haydar_> :P
<haydar_> DraxNS
<DraxNS> yes
<haydar_> there is only one ati
<haydar_> in the file
<haydar_> and i changed that
<DraxNS> oh well... you do not have tvout?
<haydar_> =p nope
<DraxNS> that is why you have only one :-)
<haydar_> xD ok now lets add that piece
<haydar_> searching
<DraxNS> composite
<DraxNS> yes
<DraxNS> one advice... ALWAYS back up config files BEFORE messing with them
<haydar_> Ok:)
<DraxNS> it may come handy ;-)
<haydar_> :P or just change what u added ownd:P
<DraxNS> ;-)
<DraxNS> if you have changed/added all that had to be added.. save and exit :-)
<chris__> HI
<DraxNS> and either reboot or ctrl+alt+backspace
<tobias_> hello dear people:)
<haydar_> ok i saved it
<haydar_> lets pray :P
<haydar_> drax
<DraxNS> it will work... or not ;_)
<haydar_> i'm restarting
<haydar_> :P
<haydar_> Just complete
<chris__> what's this? ctrl+alt+backspace
<haydar_> Xserv restart?
<DraxNS> shortcut for restarting X
<DraxNS> yes
<haydar_> draxns
<haydar_> if i do that
<haydar_> Restart X
<haydar_> will it just popup again
<haydar_> the gui
<haydar_> or do i need to do something special :P
<tobias_> does anyone know how i can divide a big file into smaller files? i need some kind of archiving program like winzip or winrar only for kubuntu :)
<syntax_> search a german irc channel, can anybody help me?
<Sanne> !de | syntax_
<ubotu> syntax_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Sanne> syntax_: :)
<DraxNS> tobias_: use krusader
<tobias_> kool, thanx :)
<DraxNS> tobias_: it has option for splitting files
<DraxNS> like total commander on windows
<tobias_> thats just great!
<DraxNS> I just splited kubuntu dvd ;-)
<DraxNS> and composed it back again :-)
<chris__> gnome-commander or bsc?
<tobias_> can the files be easily put together on a windows machine? my friend has a winbox :)
<DraxNS> tobias_: sorry... not sure about that
<tobias_> oki
<DraxNS> try with smaller files and tc
<DraxNS> it uses I think same .crc file
<DraxNS> I do not have windows quite some time... so I do not know
<MrBougo> bye
<ninina> when using beryl, can one get adept Noifier to go into the icon bar thing?
#kubuntu 2007-05-19
(will00/#kubuntu) fdoving: do you think that there is any way to rescue all the data?
<hyperactivecrond> does one need to download src for ndiswrapper in kubuntu fiesty?
<PhinnFort> !ndiswrapper | hyperactivecrond
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hyperactivecrond> PhinnFort, all good and well but the kubuntu cd doesn't have ndiswrapper on it
<PhinnFort> hyperactivecrond: then you need to install it;)
<fdoving> will00: fsck is my only suggestion. can't think of anything else, if the filesystem is broken, that's the tool that might be able to fix it, if the disk it self is broken it can't get much worse.
<PhinnFort> will00: if all is lost, you have photorec and friends, but that should be the last solution
<hyperactivecrond> PhinnFort, well duh.
<kinfule> Hello again
<nosrednaekim> kinfule: hello
<ghost_> okyeah thats the same instructions for ubuntu... so im guessing the kde methods only differnce is using the kde tool
<blackvd> whats the package to install alsaconf?
<hyperactivecrond> PhinnFort, but the problem is i need to use said wifi card to get on the internet
<compilerwriter> ghost_ wine has some support for ie on linux for those obnoxious sites that are only IE compatible
<PhinnFort> hyperactivecrond: you could download the deb on a usb-stick or something
<PhinnFort> !ie
<ubotu> For Irish whiskey and ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, Ta an uisce beatha agus cuidi Ubuntu ar #ubuntu-ie, Bag filte ort
<hyperactivecrond> PhinnFort, is it on the archive site?
<PhinnFort> !internetexplorer
<kinfule> could someone explain me how to use the makecommand?
<PhinnFort> hyperactivecrond: packages.ubuntu.com
<hyperactivecrond> ghost_, google search iesforlinux
<ghost_> compilerwiter yeah i looked into that, it needs to be able to runa java tool and read my scanner...
<hyperactivecrond> PhinnFort, mk i got it
<hyperactivecrond> ftr it's a linksys WMP54GS
<hyperactivecrond> pci card
<bky> uhh i still can't find wine, i have universe enabled but wine isn't in the repo
<PhinnFort> hyperactivecrond: i don't know too much about wireless cards, I just plug&play;)
<will00> fdoving: it says i have a bad magic number
<blackvd> So i just installed kubuntu 7 and have no sound. whats the best way to configure? I was thinking alsaconf but not installed.
<hyperactivecrond> PhinnFort, i didn't ask.. it was just for the record
<hyperactivecrond> and i know this doesnt work with bcm43xx
<compilerwriter> bky what version of kubuntu are you using?
<PhinnFort> hyperactivecrond: ;)
<Ulwen> You can find Wine in Automatix
<bky> 7.04
<blackvd> bky: go to www.winehq.com and add the repo for it
<bky> ok
<Ulwen> I tried Ie for linux in Dapper and it often crashed...
<compilerwriter> It should be there in the system settings menu then should it not.
<hyperactivecrond> which version of ndiswrapper do i need for fiesty?
<bky> adding those repos did it. thanks. :)
<compilerwriter> bky good luck
<blackvd> np
<ghost_> im so mad
<ghost_> i missed the halo 3 beta
<ghost_> stupid interweb
<dogatemycomputer> I can't bring myself to buy it because Microsoft had their hands in it.
<PhinnFort> from what I've heard they ruined it;)
<PhinnFort> i like to believe that is true
<ghost_> oh im sure
<ghost_> i just wanted it so all the other college age drones would be like 'wow... you have seen the future!'
<PhinnFort> ;P
<hyperactivecrond> what verison by default does fiesty install with ndiswrapper?
<PhinnFort> how can I make a disk image bootable?
<hyperactivecrond> PhinnFort, is it an iso?
<ghost_> but anywho, is guidedog a gui version of ipmasq
<PhinnFort> hyperactivecrond: the one that shows up on puc
<PhinnFort> hyperactivecrond: it's a qcow image
<hyperactivecrond> PhinnFort, ?
<nosrednaekim> hyperactivecrond: 1.35 version of ndiswrapper
<hyperactivecrond> nosrednaekim, ok thanks
<PhinnFort> packages.ubuntu.com
<hyperactivecrond> PhinnFort, i got it the first time :)
<PhinnFort> :P
<hyperactivecrond> nosrednaekim, i only see 1.3.8
<hyperactivecrond> i need -common and -utlis, right?
<nosrednaekim> hyperactivecrond: thats the utilities version...
<ghost_> wow  this beta is a gig
<ghost_> i don't know if thats worth downloading lol
<hyperactivecrond> nosrednaekim, -utils AND -common should work
<ghost_> quakewars is going to be better anyhow
<hyperactivecrond> oh well i'll check myself
<nosrednaekim> hyperactivecrond: the wrapper itself (kernel module) changes more often
<elyon> Hey, guys... just did a clean install of Edgy, but now everyone time I log out (selecing "End current session"), my entire system reboots...w hat gives?
<will00> on my desktop. i have a series of vertical lines across kicker and drop down menus, what are they, and how can i fix em?
<will00> is anyone alive out there?
<dogatemycomputer> elyon.. you still there?
<dogatemycomputer> will00: are the verticle lines tightly packed or more spaced out?  (like 1 or 2?)
<ubuntu> Hello all
<ubuntu> Great day :)
<dogatemycomputer> greetings!
<ubuntu> dogatemycomputer: Mine too!
<dogatemycomputer> ubuntu: are the verticle lines ticketly packed or more spaced out?
<mo0osah> i installed opendchub through Adept Manager, now I cant remove it... what could be the problem
<will00> umm mine are pretty evenly spaced out
<ubuntu> dogatemycomputer: spaced
<will00> ubuntu what kinda comp are u running?
<Pollywog> how do I prevent from getting that barebones Konqueror sometimes?  I want the full browser not the kfmclient thing
<Pollywog> I get two versions of Konq from the same link
<dogatemycomputer> ubuntu: will00:  i'm just looking through google.. let you know if I find anything..
<Pollywog> no way to know which one I will get until I click the icon
<will00> alright thansk
<mario_> hola
<intelikey> shalom
<mario_> nesecito saber como puedo instalar beryl en mi computador pero tengo una ati xpress 1150
<Pollywog> mario_: #kubuntu-es
<Pollywog> this channel is for English language
<mario_> ok
<intelikey> mario_ also beryl is supported in #ubuntu-effects    iirc
<mario_> i need install beryl in my kubuntu but i have a ati radeo xpress 1150
<mario_> beryl not working in my system
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mario_> but the driver for my video card not exist
<intelikey> strange how we get our needs and our wants mixed up so easily
<mario_> ok
<mario_> thanks
<Pollywog> like I want to eat ice cream but I want to be thin too?
<intelikey> mario_ i can't do anything about that.   i'm not a code monkey and if i was i wouldn't know anything about that hardware anyway
<mario_> ok
<Pollywog> mario_: you might check the forums
<intelikey> Pollywog no like i need beryl to work but i want to breath
<Pollywog> oic
<mario_> my computer is a hp-compaq nx6325
* Pollywog wants to eat donuts but needs to be thin
<intelikey> lol     Pollywog   still not the same thing.
<Pollywog> k
<mo0osah> i installed opendchub through Adept Manager, now I cant remove it... what could be the problem
<cucaracha> cual es el driver de tu computadora Mario?
<Alarm> hello i am reading a guide of how to configure Lirc . there is a line written. "After this configuration is finished, you will see a message in your terminal about which LIRC module will be used" . as i installed it from the repo. i didnt see any name of module. how can i find which module is used so i can load it ?
<intelikey> "need to be thin"    why on earth would anyone think like that ?     is there a narrow passage that you must pass through or something ?
<dogatemycomputer> mo0osah: there was a glitch in the software that, for some reason, it tries to start the service during the removal process which prevents you from uninstalling it.
<intelikey> never mind.   ot.
<angasule> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mo0osah> dogatemycomputer: so what do i do?  it's bugging me
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer need/want  a work around for that ?
<auch_wer> hello! Somebody an idea how to change the kde's sound-display (excuse my english  ;-) )
<dogatemycomputer> mo0osah: intelikey: I just saw it in one of the discussion forums.  You can try terminating the service manually then try removing it using Synaptic?
<mo0osah> dogatemycomputer: how do i terminate service manually
<dogatemycomputer> mo0osah: let me find it..
<dogatemycomputer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=444492
<intelikey> a workaround is to kill the process and   sudo mv /sbin/start-stop-daemon /root ;sudo ln -s /bin/true /sbin/start-stop-daemon       do the package thing and rm the link put the script back in sbin...
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: yeah.. that :P
<intelikey> that allows the prerm script of the package to run successfully and thus install/remove the package successfully.
<dogatemycomputer> mo0osah: did you get that?
<ghost_> hey
<intelikey> say spook
<ghost_> how do i use ipmasq to just keep my current settings and have them come up every boot?
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: i'm assuming the "start-stop-daemon" would be something like "opend" or "opendchub" (whatever the daemon is?
<intelikey> no that is the name.  "/sbin/start-stop-daemon "
<intelikey> i have also seen  "/usr/sbin/update-rc.d "   throw errors on some packages.
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: then you should put that back.. right?
<ghost_> how do i use ipmasq to just keep my current settings and have them come up every boot?
<intelikey> right
<mo0osah> dogatemycomputer: I got the link... i'll follow it in a few
<will00> dogatemycomputer: did u find anything about the lines?
<intelikey> ghost_ sorry the system i know but the network i know not.
<dogatemycomputer> will00: there was a bug registered somewhere but i'm not positive its the same issue so I didn't list it here.  Someone made a comment in a blog somewhere that it might be the refresh rate set incorrectly.. but that's something that I would assume you already looked at.
<will00> yea
<ghost_> interlikey, i have put in some real basic routing commands to pretty much do a net connection sharing
<will00> dogatemycomputer: its probablly just my ancient hardware
<dogatemycomputer> will00:  its a strange one that I would love to mess around with but without being at the machine i'm totally lost.  I'm still a newbie personally.
<ghost_> but i have been told i will have to enter the commands every boot because the kernal dumps that info
<ghost_> apperently this tool, iqmasq will make a script that does that at boot
<ghost_> but i don't see, afterreading the man, how to do that
<will00> lol its alright
<mo0osah> dogatemycomputer: so there's no way around to uninstall opendchub?
<dogatemycomputer> mo0osah: follow intelikey's suggestion above..
<PhinnFort> how can I merge two files?
<PhinnFort> binary files
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey> a workaround is to kill the process and   sudo mv /sbin/start-stop-daemon /root ;sudo ln -s /bin/true /sbin/start-stop-daemon       do the package thing and rm the link put the script back in sbin...
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey> a workaround is to kill the process and   sudo mv /sbin/start-stop-daemon /root ;sudo ln -s /bin/true /sbin/start-stop-daemon       do the package thing and rm the link put the script back in sbin...
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey> a workaround is to kill the process and   sudo mv /sbin/start-stop-daemon /root ;sudo ln -s /bin/true /sbin/start-stop-daemon       do the package thing and rm the link put the script back in sbin...
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey> a workaround is to kill the process and   sudo mv /sbin/start-stop-daemon /root ;sudo ln -s /bin/true /sbin/start-stop-daemon       do the package thing and rm the link put the script back in sbin...
<dogatemycomputer> sorry
<dogatemycomputer> lol.. boy.. did I cut and paste that enough times?
<dkillian> buntu
<mo0osah> dogatemycomputer: what does "rm the link put the script back in sbin..." mean
<Zeelot3k> hello ^_^
<dogatemycomputer> mo0osah: here is my interpretation..
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: please correct me if i'm wrong
<dogatemycomputer> mo0osah: sudo mv /sbin/rstart-stop-daemon
<dogatemycomputer> mo0osah: sorry..
<dogatemycomputer> mo0osah: sudo mv /sbin/rstart-stop-daemon /root
<dogatemycomputer> mo0osah: sudo mv /ln -s /bin/true /sbin/rstart-stop-daemon
<intelikey> sudo mv /sbin/rstart-stop-daemon /root ;sudo ln -s /bin/true /sbin/rstart-stop-daemon
<intelikey> that line ^   then uninstall your package
<illriginal> Can someone help me format my usb flash drive to FAT16. GParted is not letting me format it to FAT16 and I NEED it to be FAT16. Please help!!
<intelikey> sudo rm /sbin/rstart-stop-daemon ;mv /root/rstart-stop-daemon /sbin/
<intelikey> then that line when you finish ^
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: thanks..  i learned something new today.
<intelikey> errr need sudo on the mv   ^
<mo0osah> rm: cannot remove `/sbin/rstart-stop-daemon': No such file or directory
<intelikey> i'll repost it
<intelikey> sudo rm /sbin/rstart-stop-daemon ;sudo mv /root/rstart-stop-daemon /sbin/
<dogatemycomputer> mo0osah: did you sudo it?
<mo0osah> yes
<intelikey> mo0osah ok run   which  start-stop-daemon
<illriginal> Can someone help me format my usb flash drive to FAT16. GParted is not letting me format it to FAT16 and I NEED it to be FAT16. Please help!!
<kyah2004> yow daskreech where u at
<dogatemycomputer> mo0osah: lol.. is not "rstart-stop-daemon" its "start-stop-daemon"
<intelikey> could be /usr/sbin on the later versions
<kyah2004> does anyone know how to install flash without adept installer
<intelikey> ah correct.   no rs*   my bad on the paste.   want me to redo my whole mess ?
* intelikey scrolls up to see where he copied from
<mo0osah> sure
<kyah2004> whats the commadn mooosah
* intelikey copied from "<dogatemycomputer> mo0osah: sudo mv /sbin/rstart-stop-daemon "
* mo0osah is confused
<mo0osah> it uninstalled. why do i need anything else
<intelikey> mo0osah you only need to make sure you system is saine if it uninstalled.   do   start-stop-deamon --version
<intelikey> to be sure.
<mo0osah> mv: missing destination file operand after `/sbin/rstart-stop-daemon
<intelikey> mo0osah do   start-stop-deamon --version
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: I think we need to write up the script and post it somewhere..
<noiesmo> Trying to install kde4 alpha and I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21496 any help appriciated
<mo0osah> start-stop-deamon --version?  how do i get the version?
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer heh yeah you write it.  i typo when i copy paste from you....
<_6StringKng_> when I login I get an error about some background image missing or something
<intelikey> mo0osah do in a konsole;     start-stop-deamon --version
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: lol..  you can write and i'll copy/paste from you.. you're more accurate
<mo0osah> bash: start-stop-deamon: command not found
<intelikey> mo0osah ls /root
* intelikey hopes.
<mo0osah> eh?
<intelikey> mo0osah do in a konsole: ls /root
<dogatemycomputer> mo0osah: just open konsole and type "ls /root" and tell us what you see..
<intelikey> may need sudo
<mo0osah> it has two files
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: didn't need it from my kubuntu installation
<mo0osah> start-stop-daemon and tmp
<_6StringKng_> so, can anyone help me?
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: *dog wipes his forehead*
<intelikey> mo0osah do in a konsole;  sudo mv /root/start-stop-daemon /sbin
<intelikey> then you are fixed.
<mo0osah> o
<mo0osah> ok
<mo0osah> no errors this time
<intelikey> good.
<mo0osah> what was all that for anyway?
<mo0osah> what is start-stop-daemon?
<mo0osah> what did we do throughtout the entire process?
<_6StringKng_> so....
<illriginal> Can someone help me format my usb flash drive to FAT16. GParted is not letting me format it to FAT16 and I NEED it to be FAT16. Please help!!
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer here post this as you like.  http://intelikey.pastebin.us/36529
<ghost__> saweeeet
<mo0osah> i need to learn this, rather than just copy pasting it hehe
<ghost__> i just rebooted and it works!
<Zeelot3k> so I've installed kubuntu and during installation had it mount one of my ntfs partitions and a backup ext3 partition as /media/sdb6 and /media/sda5, but how can I make it so it mounts them allowing read/write to all users for the ext3 partition and read only for the ntfs(which I think it is already actually)
<ghost__> mh0hsah brings up a good point
<ghost__> anyone here can refer me to a decient book
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: sure.. did you want to give a brief explanation of what this does and did you want me to credit you somehow?
<ghost__> i mean real book
<intelikey> illriginal fat16 is 2g limit  how big is this drive ?
<ghost__> that can in-detail-explain the workings of linux and the GNU softwares?
<illriginal> crap its 4gb
<Zeelot3k> the only problem is the ext3 partition is mounted with owner and group being root so I cant write to it from any other account
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer it's yours do with it as you like.
<illriginal> intelikey, i need it for my ps2 and my ps2 only reads FAT or FAT16
<ghost__> i assume there is an oriley on the subject
<intelikey> illriginal then you have two choices.   make two partitions on it and fromat both   or use a different fs
<illriginal> nice
<ghost__> ps2 can only read fat16?
<intelikey> illriginal are you sure it doesn't read fat32 ?
<illriginal> so i can use 1 as fat16 and the other as fat32?
<illriginal> im more than positive.
<ghost__> that weired
<intelikey> illriginal with partitions you can yes.
<illriginal> ok cool... im gonna try that i hope it works with gparted
<ghost__> i wonder why they would design it in such a way?
<illriginal> Heh.. the PS3 can read FAT16, FAT32, NTFS, and ext3
<intelikey> illriginal use what you will to make the partitions  and then   sudo mkfs.msdos -F 16 /dev/sdd1    (assuming the device as sdd, adjust accordingly)
<illriginal> sda
<illriginal> ack i got an error
<intelikey> remember to make it less than 2g or it will error.
<illriginal> yeah i did
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: posted..  i corrected the spelling mistake if that's ok..
<illriginal> hold on -_-
<ghost__> error to connect  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.
<_6StringKng_> anyone installed the xfire plugin for gaim before?
<intelikey> 1.9999 should work.
<ghost__> is there anyway i can make the updateer use a different server?
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer hehhe i said it was yours.  :)
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer spelling correction?  /me thinks it needed a gramatical correction  uninstall >>> remove
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer and line 5 needs sudo prepended    ;/
<illriginal> intelikey: The following operation could not be applied to disk:
<illriginal> Create Primary Partition #1 (fat16, 1000.00 MiB) on /dev/sda
<intelikey> hmmmm
<intelikey> illriginal in a konsole    sudo fdisk -l
<intelikey> pastebin the output
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: good point.. let me make sure I did that..
<illriginal> pastebin.com <- doesnt work right now
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer i'm quite prone to not type sudo seeing that it's useless on this system
<intelikey> illriginal pastebin.us
<intelikey> illriginal pastebin.ca
<manwithaface> I encountered the seemingly common initranfs no job control tty issue today, but everything I saw involved the LiveCD, and I am running an otherwise stable 7.04 upgraded in April. Any thoughts?
<intelikey> or others
<intelikey> manwithaface more accurately termed "unable to mount the root fs, and dropping you into a busybox shell"  issue
<manwithaface> seems correct
<illriginal> non of those work bro
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: do you login as root or just make yourself part of root?
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer no.
<illriginal> nevermind
<illriginal> ca works
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: why useless?
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer i do have a root console tho
<illriginal> intelikey: http://pastebin.ca/495961
<intelikey> nosuid system
<intelikey> illriginal looking
<manwithaface> intelikey: do you know what would cause this in a stable system?
<manwithaface> intelikey: I have googled and most of the bugs dealt with LiveCDs, I haven't seen anything about this occuring on an established install
<intelikey> illriginal looks like you should be able to;  sudo mkfs.msdos -F 16 /dev/sda1
<mc__>  do you know when kde-look.org will be back again?
<illriginal> illriginal@illriginal:~$ sudo mkfs.msdos -F 16 /dev/sda1
<illriginal> mkfs.msdos 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<illriginal> mkfs.msdos: /dev/sda1 contains a mounted file system.
<raylu> illriginal, umount it
<raylu> sudo umount sda1
<illriginal>  sudo mkfs.msdos -F 16 /dev/sda1
<illriginal> mkfs.msdos 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<illriginal> /dev/sda1: No such file or directory
<illriginal> yeah i right clicked and clicked eject which is unmounting it.
<intelikey> manwithaface yes three common issues come to mind.  1, the initramfs was updated umpropperly (sujests a kernel update has occured)  solution rebuild the initramfs.    2. the bios has changed and the root fs is not where the initramfs expects it to be,  solution; rebuild the initramfs.img or correct the bios.    3. the hd has been phisically moved.  i.e. cable unpluged and pluged into another bus.  solution undo the change. 
<illriginal> then typed out the command again, and of course it'll give me that error... it's unmounted lol
<intelikey> cable)
<raylu> did you just type "umpropperly"?
<manwithaface> intelikey: It is a laptop, so not hardware change, haven't changed bios, so must be the first
<manwithaface> intelikey: how would I go about rebuilding the initramfs?
<intelikey> manwithaface one final thing that can cause that issue.  and this is the one we don't want it to be.    fs failure.    probably cause 1. some knothead did an fdisk or format on it.   2. actual hd dying.
<illriginal> intelikey, what do I do now?
<illriginal> I wish my step dad wasn't greedy with his computer, i'd just format it on windows xp
<raylu> did mkfs.msdos run successfully?
<intelikey> to rebuild the initramfs.img     sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initramfs.img-`uname -r` `uname -r`
<illriginal> no raylu
<illriginal>  sudo mkfs.msdos -F 16 /dev/sda1
<illriginal> mkfs.msdos 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<illriginal> /dev/sda1: No such file or directory
<manwithaface> intelikey: I am running windows from the same HDD, so drive works, I have mounted the filesystem under a livecd and it mounted and was broseable without complaint.
<raylu> wtf?
<illriginal> ^ that's what I get when I unmount and try to make partition
<intelikey> illriginal did you make the fs on the partition ?
<illriginal> dood i deleted the partition because it WAS FAT32, then I made a new partition, and clicked format to: FAT16
<raylu> [18:44:39]  <illriginal> mkfs.msdos: /dev/sda1 contains a mounted file system.
<illriginal> now all it does is gives me errors
<raylu> can't you do all this from qtparted anyway?
<intelikey> manwithaface then you can pretty well eliminate the last and worst of those.
<illriginal> raylu.. i've been trying to do this with my thumb drive for an hour now... i just keep gettin errors about how it's mounted
<illriginal> but then if i unmount it
<illriginal> it wont exist on the list of devices
<illriginal> so it's a double edge sword.
<manwithaface> intelikey: that is great, drive failure sucks. I do have my /home/ under a different partition so worst thing is a fresh 7.04 and a long day of reinstalling programs and settings
<illriginal> seems like linux fails to format a usb thumb drive.
<raylu> you can unmount without ejecting. how are you unmounting?
<illriginal> im ejecting and unmounting... non of it works.
<raylu> try just using sudo umount on it
<intelikey> illriginal no.  partition type is not important.  fat is fat on partitions.  you can change the type code and the fs remain...   oh well. i'm pressed for time.        illriginal kill everything reading/viewing that drive, unplug it and replug it start over.  run  sudo cfdisk /dev/sda     and when finished  sudo mkfs.msdos -F 16 /dev/sda1    good luck to your pinguin.
<raylu> why is his thumbdrive sda1?
<intelikey> manwithaface try rebuilding the initramfs and make sure /boot/grub/menu.lst is pointed at the new one.     and good luck to your pinguin.   i'm out.
<manwithaface> intelikey: i do recall a kernel update/upgrade, but that wasn't too recently, and I have rebooted multiple times since then. I did attempt to upgrade some packages through adept yesterday and got a message saying changes couldn't be commited. I assumed this was trivial
<illriginal> ugh
<illriginal> it made it into a linux now
<illriginal> intelikey
<illriginal> after i type  sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<illriginal> i then hit new
<illriginal> i make it 1000mb
<illriginal> then it creates it to Linux
<illriginal> does not give me the option to make it fat
<manwithaface> Does anyone know how to go about rebuilding initramfs?
<illriginal> wait
<raylu> you're tryinig to format a usb drive as fat?
<illriginal> i go to type
<illriginal> yes
<illriginal> fat
<raylu> i dont understand why you don't do this with qtparted
<illriginal> it's for my ps2
<illriginal> ps2 only reads fat/fat16
<raylu> right...i'm saying you should use qtparted
<illriginal> heh... i think this is working now
<illriginal>  sudo cfdisk /dev/sda  <- that command
<illriginal> so far it seems like it's partitioning it correctly with no errors
<raylu>  making a 100mb fat partition shouldn't take long...
<illriginal> all i do now is just hit "write" correct?
<angasule> I'm getting an md5 failure when trying to go from edgy to feisty :/
<illriginal> and it should write the partition table?
<raylu> i've never used cfdisk; perhaps someone else knows
<raylu> angasule, when checking the cd?
<angasule> raylu: no, using adept
<raylu> so redownload the package(s)
<angasule> raylu: I've retried 3 or 4 times
<raylu> o.0
<angasule> raylu: I guess the cache is wrong? where do I delete it?
<raylu> aptitude clean
<mc__> raph: ping?
<illriginal> ugh i need to restart
<illriginal> brb
<angasule> raylu: same md5 error
<illriginal> yo ray?
<illriginal> Ok I got it to make the partition...
<illriginal> the only thing I need now, is to have permission to read/write
<mokkan> has anybody here got klash working?
<illriginal> Can someone help me give my USB Drive Read/Write access please?!
<pete> how can i find out which version of kubuntu i am running?
<pete> ?
<manwithaface> hate to repost the same thing, but does anyone know how I would rebuild initramfs with a tty "busybox shell" control issue?
<Mo0oSaH> when you do man xyz in the terminal how do you get out of it
<compilerwriter> mo0oSah type exit
<compilerwriter> or close the window
<compilerwriter> or do you mean how to quit the more invocation?
<bobleny> Hey, I have a question. Is there a way to compile C++ programs so that they can be used in linux?
<compilerwriter> yes bobleny compile them from source with gcc I beleive.
<bobleny> OK. I'll look into it.
<angasule> compilerwriter, bobleny: use g++ , not gcc
<compilerwriter> bobleny you may have to make certain you have all the various dev libraries from the repos to do it though.
<compilerwriter> Thanks angasule for the correction on the compiler program.
<angasule> compilerwriter: you're welcome, I was born to nitpick
<mc__> is kde-look.org down for you too?
<_6StringKng_> is there anyway to make firefox in linux like in windows where when you clikc in the address sbar it automatically highlights the url?
<compilerwriter> At least I was correct in principle angasule.
<angasule> hmm, adept keeps failing with an md5 error when I try to upgrade to feisty
<pete> what utility can i use to format my thumb drive? right now it is useless...
<compilerwriter> angasule will fdisk format a thumb drive?
<angasule> compilerwriter: I have no idea
<angasule> I'd try qtparted
<compilerwriter> pete the expert has spokent qtparted is your best bet.
<pete> ok ty
<angasule> if I'm the expert we're so screwed ;(
<|lostbyte|> lol
<youbuntu> pete : one way to get K version is : Kmenu->help->Kubuntu System Documentation Index
<youbuntu> example: Kubuntu 7.04 System Documentation
<pete> thankyou
<compilerwriter> mc__ kde-look.org is down for me .
<pete> right now i am running kubuntu dapper, and I would like to upgrade to feisty.  can i just change the repos in adept and click on upgrade??
<manwithaface> kde-look.org is no go
<noiesmo_> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<pete> ty
<manwithaface> !initramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pete> hmm so i have to upgrade to edgy first.....
<compilerwriter> or pete you could do a fresh install from iso image.
<pete> i tried that a couple times with differant disks and differant iso downloads, it seems to freeze up on my machine.
<pete> i think my only option may be to upgrade off the internet :(
<raylu> you can't upgrade from dapper->feisty
<raylu> you have to get edgy first
* raylu wonders what is so great about dapper that nobody got edgy
<mc__> compilerwriter: thank you
<youbuntu> where are downloaded apps stored?
<pete> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<raylu> i forget, youbuntu; dpkg-cache
<raylu> er, wait a sec
<youbuntu> ok and aother one: where are downloaded update stored? (security patches etc)
<raylu>  /etc/apt/sources.list.d i think
<raylu> patches should also bet .debs in the same place as the other downloaded apps
<raylu> *be
<youbuntu> ok thanks I'll look
<raylu> why do you want them?
<raylu> you shouldn't ever have to deal with them manually
<youbuntu> raylu : a couple of reasons - I want to know of I load a clean copy of kubuntu on a friends machine, if i can put on all the patches fom my machine to save long downloads
<tim24> wow busy
<youbuntu> basicly have there machine fully patched
<youbuntu> their
<feasty> how can i search for installed packages?
<youbuntu> raylu : do u know if this can be done or is risky?
<compilerwriter> You are welcome mc__
<raylu> it should be fine but
<raylu> there aren't many fesity upgrades out
<raylu> i don't see any risks here
* raylu afk, food
<compilerwriter> feasty open adept and uncheck everything  but installed in the filters.  Then you will be able to see everything you have installed.
<tim24> how do i get a server or channel list ???
<feasty> how do i do it on the command line?
<youbuntu> raylu : i guess it's more for added apps
<feasty> does dpkg not offer such a service?
<feasty> or apt
<compilerwriter> I would have to read the man page on them.  I do very little from command line that I don't have to feasty/
<feasty> im just trying kubuntu out.  normally i use gentoo so im a command line whore :).  cheers anyway compilerwriter
<undiculous> could anyone point me in the direction of a good tutorial for getting beryl running and setting up genuinely transparent terminals with the ati fglrx driver?
<Sanne> feasty: 'dpkg -l' lists your installed packages
<feasty> cheers Sanne
<Sanne> :)
<youbuntu> raylu : or any one: when packages are installed then installed. do they remain on the disk some where?
<Sanne> feasty: also the manpages of dpkg, apt-get and apt-cache might be of interest to you, regarding packages.
<feasty> undiculous, i think you can start bryl by typing beryl and passing the option --display with your X display session
<feasty> Sanne, managers?  gui?
<feasty> Sanne,  or just the apps?
<youbuntu> it can get messy if I try a few packages and then uninstall (if they remain on disk)
<david2__> hmjm
<Sanne> feasty: those are command line apps, since you asked for those ;)
<feasty> yeah, ive been using them. i just knew how to install stuff though.  thanks again :)
<david2__> how does linux see permissions linux to linux if you mount a server on a linux machine?
<undiculous> feasty: what's my x display session?
<feasty> 'echo $DISPLAY' undiculous
<Sanne> youbuntu: the downloaded packages get saved to the package cache in /var/cache/apt/archives. How long they remain depends on configuration. Maybe you find a setting for that in adept, I know there is one in synaptic. You can clean this cache by typing: apt-get clean
<james> #ubuntu on irc.freenode.net
<feasty> i think you would pass it to beryl as beryl --display localhost$DISPLAY
<feasty> if not then try it without the localhost part
<youbuntu> Sanne : thanks v.much
<Sanne> feasty: I recommended the manpages because those apps provide also nice information about installed packages and such, in addition to installing.
<Sanne> youbuntu: you're welcome :)
<james> I need help installing RealPlayer10 in FeistyFawn Ubuntu
<Zeelot3k> could anyone suggest me a good audio player app?
<david2__> hold on xine works for me
<david2__> and ...
<feasty> Sanne, yeah im just browsing them now.
<undiculous> feasty: when it's checking for xcomposite extension, it fails and tells me there is none
<Sanne> feasty: :)
<undiculous> feasty: what is a composite extension?
<david2__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu for video
<david2__> add the repositories and shit works'
<james> david2, please dispense with the vulgarities
<david2__> oops
<david2__> vigin ears I forgot
<feasty> undiculous, you need to add this to your Xorg.conf file:
<leonardo_> hello guys! how do i configure keyboard on tty?
<feasty> Section "Extensions"
<feasty>     Option "Composite" "Enable"
<feasty> EndSection
<n4zgul> hello guys! how do i configure keyboard on tty?
<james> they're not virgin, I just don't think it's necessary
<compilerwriter> !pastebin | feasty
<ubotu> feasty: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<feasty> compilerwriter, yeah sorry
<david2__> to each there own
<undiculous> feasty: it stiill seems to fail the xcomposite extension check. do i need to restart x?
<james> It makes the online experience dirty
<n4zgul> hello guys! how do i configure keyboard on tty?
<feasty> undiculous, yeah you will do
<compilerwriter> !attitude | n4zgul
<ubotu> n4zgul: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<undiculous> feasty: alright, great. thanks :)
<feasty> undiculous, did it work?
<james> How do I install Realplayer10 in Feisty Dawn?
<n4zgul> sorry =[
<james> Feisty Fawn
<compilerwriter> n4zgul there is no need to keep harping on a question that often.  If someone on at the time knows the answer they will help you.
<raylu> james, why do you want realplayer?
<undiculous> feasty: i restarted my session and it got past the earlier point, but now I have a whole variety of other error messages
<pete> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<undiculous> feasty: it says extension XFree96-DRI is missing on display :0.0, it failis the check for non power of two texture support, it says glXBindTexImageEXT is missing, it fails to manage screen 0, and says that no manageable screens were found on display :0.0
<undiculous> oh, hey, feasty isn't here. can anyone help me get beryl working with the ati fglrx driver?
<undiculous> i'm trying to start it with beryl --display $DISPLAY, but it gives me these errors
<undiculous> it says extension XFree96-DRI is missing on display :0.0, it failis the check for non power of two texture support, it says glXBindTexImageEXT is missing, it fails to manage screen 0, and says that no manageable screens were found on display :0.0
<voidmage> undiculous: tried buying a nvidia card?
<voidmage> ;P
<undiculous> voidmage: haha, i'd love to. feel free to send me more money :)
<voidmage> well anyways
<voidmage> what card what's the exact error?
<voidmage> and what are you trying to do, beryl?
<undiculous> it's i think radeon mobile x300
<undiculous> yeah. in general, i just want genuinely transparent terminals
<voidmage> are you using xgl?
<undiculous> i don't know what xgl is
<voidmage> you have to use xgl with fglrx to use beryl
<voidmage> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<voidmage> i'll get a better link
<undiculous> alright, thanks
<voidmage> hmm
<voidmage> i think ubotu's link is good
<_6StringKng_> when I login I get some error about a missing background image, could come help me fix this?
<voidmage> i'm not really sure though
<voidmage> ask in #ubuntu-effects how to install xgl
<undiculous> alright, great. thanks a lot
<_6StringKng_> uh, anyone
<manwithaface> is your bg missing?
<manwithaface> did it change locations before you rebooted?
<_6StringKng_> apparently
<_6StringKng_> no
<manwithaface> odd
<manwithaface> where was it?
<_6StringKng_> I think what hapened is I tried to change th efingerprint splash screen and dicked something up
<manwithaface> oh, i tried that once
<manwithaface> bad idea
<_6StringKng_> yeah
<_6StringKng_> noticed, lol
<_6StringKng_> I would re-install but was hoping someone could help me
<manwithaface> just use a different splash
<raylu> could you give us the whole error?
<_6StringKng_> tried, still gives me the error, lol
<manwithaface> hm
<_6StringKng_> uh, well I'm downloading something, almost, I restart once its done and get the whole error message
<_6StringKng_> but said something about missing background.jpg
<_6StringKng_> almost done*
<ghost__> hrm
<blackvd> whats the name of the plugins i need to install for my browser? i.e. flash, thanks!
<raylu> what browser?
<blackvd> firefox
<|lostbyte|> blackvd, simply view a page with flash and install flash as the firefox tells you too.
<_6StringKng_> flashplugin-nonfree I thhink
<_6StringKng_> use adept
<blackvd> cool thanks
<|lostbyte|> yes, thats the other way ^^
<blackvd> that's the way i"m looking for, but that wasn't it. any other clues? I tried searching flash but can't find anything
<manwithaface> does anyone know how to rebuild initramfs from a nonbooting system?
<|lostbyte|> try any flash site.
<jones> alguem do brasil???
<gmcfonseca> Eu instalei o Kubuntu no meu notebook. Como seleciono o teclado us_acentos .. ainda nao vi essa opo.
<jones> olha perto do seu relogio e v o pradrao que esta...
<jones> provavelmente deve ser o padrao us ki tem uma bandeirinha do EUA
<Jucato> !br | jones
<ubotu> jones: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
* cpk1 cries
<cpk1> bah I cant get the binary nvidia drivers to work
<blackvd> gotta say I'm starting to dislike kubuntu, whats the deal with flash not working in firefox? says you have to use some jerry rig method to get it working in 64 bit, which i tried and doesnt work. However when  was running sabayon 64 it worked fine? so what the hell? how do i get a working flash plugin?
<cpk1> Currently there is NO Adobe flash implementation available for 64-bit processors.
<manwithaface> i for one blame hardware manufacturers
<blackvd> so how am i suppose to view flash?
<gmcfonseca> Eu instalei o Kubuntu no meu notebook. Como seleciono o teclado us_acentos .. ainda nao vi essa opo.
<cpk1> blackvd: should be pretty easy if you follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<gmcfonseca> como seto o meu teclado notebook no ubuntu..
<gmcfonseca> Eu quer us acentos, e nao sei odn ealterar
<Jucato_> gmcfonseca: English only please
<blackvd> cpk1: thanks for the link,I'll try it.
<jake> hi everybody.. what the keyboard shortcut for beryl to do the cube desktop
<n4zgul> jake:make sure that the configurations of xgl are fine and hold on ctrl+alt and then press arrow buttons for move from a desk to another in cube form
<jake> xgl? i mean beryl
<jake> how can you do a cube just like you have a virtual desktop wallpaper.. because my beryl is only doing the cube
<timmay> hey every body
<compilerwriter> Jucato Good morrow to you.
<Jucato> hey compilerwriter
<matt__> hi Jake, Ctrl+Alt + arrow left would spin the cube
<compilerwriter> Are we having fun yet.
<timmay> hey is there a way to add more desktops than just the default 2?
<stdin> timmay: yeah, just right click the applet and choose "Configure Desktops"
<stdin> you can have up to 20
<timmay> man i feel like an idiot LOL
<jake> no imean not only spining the cube.. please look at this link...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM&mode=related&search=
<timmay> kept right-clicking in the wrong spot
<compilerwriter> Jucato which config file must one edit in order make it so that one must possess a keyfile to login remotely?  I had it set up once and then did a fresh install and now can't remeber what I need to do to disable password remote login.
<stdin> jake: you mean a skydome ?
<stdin> jake: the image behind the cube?
<Jucato> compilerwriter: dunno sorry
<jake> <matt__> please watch this vid.. this exactly what im talking about
<stdin> in ssh?
<jake> yes yes yes the skydome
<jake> do i have to browse for more pictures?
<jake> please guys tech me how to do  the skydome
<_6StringKng_> trying to install this patch for ET but I can't copy the files due to root access or something
<stdin> jake: just download them, google for it: http://tinyurl.com/3yl3ez and set it up in beryl settings under "Desktop -> Desktop Cube -> Skydome"
<jake> thanks
<bader_> hello all.. Can someone help me out with a couple of things?
<bader_> how do i get my ATI drivers running? I installed them using Adept Manager..
<nixternal> bader_: just go ahead and ask, if someone can help they will :)
<nixternal> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bader_> Thanks nixternal
<nixternal> you can give that a look over...I know there are a couple of command line things you have to do iirc
<_6StringKng_> how do I change ownership of a file so I can copy into another dir
<raylu> !chown
<bader_> I've already looked at that though.  Do ATI drivers need the restricted drivers manager?
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<raylu> what in the world...
<nixternal> bader_: they should build dep on it
<stdin> bader_: no, that's ubuntu only
<raylu> that has nothing to do with chown
<raylu> _6StringKng_, use chown
<_6StringKng_> getting on it, just not too familiar with it, lol
<nixternal> sudo chown username:group file
<stdin> bader_: they need restricted-modules tho, that page gives full info
<bader_> ah..  I see.
<bader_> *sigh* so confusing
<stdin> bader_: just follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-796aa4d6d0477c8ed722acef1878cc5626855ae3
<stdin> the edgy instructions tho
<stdin> as it's not very kubuntu friendly
<_6StringKng_> thanks nixternal
<nixternal> yup
<_6StringKng_> I knew I had to use chown, just didn't really know how to use it, lmao
<raylu> man chown
* stdin can't believe the the ATI binary driver page says to use vim
<aubadde> stdin: lol, link?
<nixternal> haha
<raylu> what's wrong with vim?
<nixternal> stdin: I leave those binary pages alone
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ionstorm> heh
* nixternal pets his FREE intel even though it isn't game worthy, it is way hack worthy though
<aubadde> raylu: Nothing, just it's kind of intimidating to convertees.
<raylu> i suppose. but nano is only slightly less
<stdin> it says: "After making all those modifications, your X server might not want to start again. Don't worry, you can still modify xorg.conf using vim"
* stdin changes it to use nano, as nano isn't hell for a new user to use
<bader_> wait, so I'm supposed to go with the Edgy installation though im using Kubuntu --> Feisty?
<raylu> of the ati driver? it should be mostly if not totally the same
<youbuntu> how is lock-session automated? (eg auto lock after 5 min inactivity)
<bader_> well, the feisty section says to dl it of the ATI site rather than use the manager.
<bader_> wouldnt that have a different version / setup?
<raylu> hopefully not...
<raylu> oh. wait
* raylu slaps himself. yes
<raylu> i'd suggest doing it from the package manager
<bader_> how do you paste text into the module?
<raylu> what module?
<stdin> bader_: unless you want to have to set it up again after the kernel is updated, and every time after that, use the packages
<bader_> sorry i mean, terminal
<raylu> terminal?
<raylu> shift+insert
<raylu> unless you want to configure it to be ctrl+v
<bader_> lol i wouldnt know how to.
<Ertain> I can't seem to mount a DVD-RW drive.  The disc has some data on it, but it won't read.  I'm on Feisty.
<raylu> settings > configure shortcut
<bader_> lol ty
<aubadde> Any good >video< players built with QT using libxine as its backend?
<raylu> but ctrl+* isn't recommended in the console
<raylu> aubadde, you could try wikipedia-ing xine
<aubadde> mm
<bader_> so i did "sudo depmod -a" is supposed to "Generate a new set of module dependencies so the fglrx driver starts properly" .. Nothing happened in the terrminal ( no output)  any way to check that it  actually worked?
<mo0osah> is it possible to minimize konqueror to tray without using other utils?
<raylu> i'm not 100% sure, but all depmod does is
<raylu> check dependencies, so if nothing happens, all the better
<raylu> mo0osah, that doesn't make sense; why would you want to minimize konqueror?
<raylu> *to the tray
<mo0osah> raylu, so that it stays open and I dont have to open a new instance everytime
<mo0osah> just like frequenty used apps in tray
<raylu> mo0osah, there is a way to pre-load konqueror so that it loads faster
<mo0osah> raylu how?
<raylu> it's _somewhere_ in the settings. im looking for i
<raylu> t
<stdin> bader_: if there was no output, then it worked
<raylu> the last tab, oddly
<mo0osah> raylu: actually mine loads fast anyway
<raylu> settings > performance
<bader_> argh..
<bader_> okay.. when i did the installation manually, i got the right driver..
<bader_> when i redid it following the steps on the site,
<bader_> i lost the driver, and got the generic one
<bader_> ! this sucks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about this sucks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bader_> lol?
<raylu> LOL
<bader_> and i accidentally updated Adpept manager! i dont know how to use the search anymore
<bader_> :/
<raylu> um...i'm not sure how to explain how to use the search, but you can always use the command line
<raylu> aptitude search [name] 
<stdin> or apt-cache search [thing to search for] 
<bader_> well okay, im just trying to find the ATI driver in Adept manager, how do i go about doing that? I Type "ATI driver" and get no hitss!
<stdin> bader_: search for "fglrx"
<stdin> or just search for "ATI"
<bader_> but "ati" gives me a hell of a large load of results..
<raylu> oh...yeah, package names don't contain spaces. as such, the only hits you'll return are from the description
<bader_> I don't know whats what.
<raylu> so search fglrx
<bader_> trying it out
<bader_> now*
<raylu> unless you want that other driver who's name i can't remember
<bader_> i found it! .. Wait, whats the Kernel source?  shouldnt that be installed too?
<stdin> no
<stdin> you don't need/want the source
<raylu> lies. everyone wants the source
<stdin> only if you want to compile the kernel
<bader_> great, its installed.
<bader_> :)
<fabien> salut
<bader_> what the.. my driver isnt changing when i check it in the Terminal!
<bader_> argh!
<bader_>  /cry
<bader_> does this need a restart or something?
<stdin> edit xorg.conf to use the driver
<bader_> t0 use it?
<raylu> wasn't there some command that did this for you?
<raylu> or is that the other ati driver again?
<compilerwriter> sldkfj
<raylu> !fr | fabien
<ubotu> fabien: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<TheDebugger> He just said "salut"....
<stdin> you have to install the package to do it, or just make sure that under the "Device" section, the Driver is set to "Driver "fglrx" "
<bader_> I'm not sure.  I did fglrxinfo and got "Mesa" or something like that, which the site mentions is incorrect.  Funny thing is thats not what I saw earlier.
<bader_> the device section? the device section of whaT? How do i get there?
<stdin> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stdin> change ' Driver "ati" ' or ' Driver "radeon" ' to ' Driver "fglrx" '
<raylu> yeah, but then he didn't say anything. and i just said !fr :P
<david2_> ah sudo vim  /etc/X11/xorg.conf works too
<raylu> *vesa, i believe
<stdin> good got don't use vim :p
<bader_> Section "Device"
<bader_> 	Identifier  "ATI Technologies Inc R430 [Radeon X800 XL]  (PCIe)"
<bader_> 	Driver      "ati"
<bader_> 	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
<bader_> EndSection
<bader_> isnt that fine!?
<bader_> that IS my graphics card..
<stdin> bader_: no, change ' Driver "ati" ' to ' Driver "fglrx" '
<bader_> ah
<bader_> is that all?
<stdin> yeah, you may have to turn Composit off too
<stdin> add this to the end of the file:
<stdin> Section "Extensions"
<stdin>         Option      "Composite" "Disable"
<stdin> EndSection
<bader_> There is no Extenstions section.
<stdin> yeah, add it
<stdin> to the end of the file
<bader_> Done.
<bader_> so is the info command supposed to return the correct thing now?
<bader_> Cuz its still not :/
<stdin> no, you need to restart X now
<dr_willis> you must restart X after ediing that file.
<bader_> oh
<dr_willis> thats a 'common' thing with linux configs. :)
<bader_> i see.
<bader_> Thanks!
<dr_willis> they get ran at program startup.
<bader_> I'll brb then.
<dr_willis> get read at startup i mean.
<bader_> Wait, so how do i restart X?  There a command? Or I just restart the PC?
<stdin> logout and press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<bader_> Thanks. Brb
<Alonea> what is the name of the default video driver? the envy thing didn't work on the nvidia and I was trying to reverse the xorg.conf. currently set to vesa, but I don't think that is the one that it was at before
<stdin> "nv" for nvidia
<raylu> you should keep a backup of a known, working xorg.conf
<bader_> back!
<bader_> OMG! My resolution went UBER!
<raylu> ...high?
<bader_> yes!  1024 was getting annoying!
<bader_> lol
* raylu sighs.
<raylu> i'm in 1024 :(
<bader_> lo0l.
<raylu> it's annoying because i'm used to 1280
<bader_> lol dude i solved that with 15 bucks :P
<raylu> so it feels like...a part of me is gone :'(
<bader_> got me an old CRT monitor.
<bader_> why're you on 1024?
* raylu uses a laptop.
<bader_> aah
<stdin> heh, my desktop uses 1600x1200
<bader_> >.< You can always attach an external moniter! :P
<raylu> luckily, i have 4 desktops, so its all good :P
<bader_> lol monitor**
<bader_> haha
<bader_> i see.
<hitmanWilly> 1680x1050 :)
<bader_> ooh ooh
<raylu> just not as good as having one giant desktop, though
<stdin> my laptop is on 1280x1024
<bader_> i wanna know if the drivers running now.. what do i do? fxglrinfo?
<raylu> fglrxinfo
<bader_> (Im guessing it is though since my rez is awsome:P)
<hitmanWilly> lsmod | grep fglrx works too
<bader_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<bader_> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<bader_> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<bader_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<bader_> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<bader_> *sigh*
<bader_> Do I slit my wrists now, or in the morning?
<raylu> mesa is the gl thing. that's correct
<bader_> wha? but the site says otherwise..
<raylu> you may be getting it confused with vesa. but if iirc, it was ati that used to be in your xorg.conf
<raylu> what site?
<bader_> Says I should have "ATI.." showing up there right?
<bader_> mmmmmmm one sec
<bader_> damnit, i lost it.  The one i was given earlier
<bader_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bader_> oh..
<bader_> lol there it is
<raylu> oh...i see
<stdin> bader_: run: "sudo aticonfig --initial"  and "sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv"
<Zeelot> hello again, question -> I have an onboard sound and a sound card..last night I played a video and worked fine....but now it only plays the audio if I use the onboard sound
<Zeelot> anyone know if this is just a setting and where I can find it?
<bader_> Found fglrx primary device section
<bader_> Nothing to do, terminating
<bader_> on the first command
<bader_> is that right?
<stdin> yeah
<bader_> Warning: Option 'VideoOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<bader_> Warning: Option 'OpenGLOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<bader_> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bader_> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-1
<bader_> whaa? lol..
<stdin> that's ok too
<bader_> But I'm still on the mesa thing :'(
<bader_> site says im supposed to get something like :
<bader_> $ fglrxinfo
<bader_> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<bader_> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<bader_> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9700 Generic
<bader_> OpenGL version string: 2.0.5755 (8.24.8)
<stdin> bader_: look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d01742cec183112be090e459b74129606e258f79
<stdin> bader_: do what it says, then restart X again after
<bader_> alright
<bader_> should i start at the begginning?
<stdin> no
<bader_> oh.
<stdin> you've already done it
<bader_> k
<raylu> Zeelot, try system settings > sound > hardware > select the audio device
<Zeelot> hello raylu =P 1 sec
<bader_> mkdir --> cannot make the directory..
<bader_> lol
<bader_> needs a sudo?
<stdin> yeah, for both commands
<dr_willis> logical eh? :)
* stdin edits that wiki page, again!
<Zeelot> raylu:  my device isnt listed? I dont know what any of those do (Open Sound System)
<stdin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<K-Ryan> hey guys
<bader_> LOL
<raylu> Zeelot, neither do i :P
<bader_> DONE
<jake> guys what keyboard shortcut or mouse shortcut do you use in beryl to zoom the desktop? thanks
<bader_> isplay: :0.0  screen: 0
<bader_> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<bader_> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X800 XL
<bader_> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<raylu> jake, it's customizable. the zoom plugin is under accessibility
<K-Ryan> Not sure about zooming in...
<K-Ryan> raylu how about default?
<raylu> you win, bader_!
<jake> ok thankz
<bader_> HAH! thank you guys!!
<raylu> K=kate by any chance
<bader_> I dont win yet though.
<BWolf_> hello
<bader_> Beryl still needs to get its butt on here.
<K-Ryan> Hi there BWolf
<raylu> K-Ryan, i don't know what the default is =\
<Corpis> monster@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp /home/monster/UT2004 /usr/local/games/
<Corpis> cp: omitting directory `/home/monster/UT2004'
<K-Ryan> Just figured I'd ask, it's alright raylu
<Corpis> why isnt it transfering?
<fignew> Corpis: use cp -r
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<BWolf_> have an issue my  wireless will not work in kubuntu. it will only work if i switch from gnome connect to the net then log out and switch to kde
<fignew> you need to recursively copy the folder :)
<raylu> Corpis, sounds like you should be using make install instead
<raylu> BWolf_, is the knetworkmanager running?
<BWolf_> yah
<jake> guys what does the <Super>n means in the shortcut?
<fignew> raylu: lol, UT2004 doesn't have make ;)
<raylu> oh. i suppose it'd be kinda hard to get it working for you while you're on that computer...you don't happen to have another one, do you?
<fignew> Super: windows key
<Corpis> -r didnt work
<raylu> jake, super = windows key
<bader_> So I've got my accellerated driver on (i do, dont i?) what do I need to get beryl on here?
<fignew> Corpis: it's capital -R
* raylu <3 splits
<bader_> talking to me raylu?
<fignew> grrrrr
<K-Ryan> Has anyone setup DoomRL by any chance? I'm having trouble with it.
<raylu> no bader_
<bader_> lol okay
<fignew> Corpis: it's capital -R
<raylu> bader_, sudo aptitude install beryl
<bader_> thats it@!?
<bader_> WOOHOO!!
* raylu grins evilly at bader_, who has yet to see the mountain of config beryl has
<K-Ryan> Well you have to install beryl and what is it
<bader_> lol
<K-Ryan> emerald something
<K-Ryan> I'm unsure of the package name
<jake> <raylu> oops im using ibm thinkpad whats the equivalent of windows key in ibm?
<BWolf_> any idea why?
<raylu> i think it installs that automatically
<bader_> lol Raylu.. :P I've seen it.  I've actually got another PC that's working beryl as we speek
<raylu> jake, i don't think there is one
<Corpis> k yea
<K-Ryan> The help file said to install em both, so I don't think it does.
<Corpis> that doesnt work either
<Corpis> lol
<stdin> damned server updates are killing me
<bader_> only its on UBUNTU and the Nvidia driver was fairly simple, for some reason.
<raylu> i've never had to install both, though
<K-Ryan> Yeah the Nvidia driver was rather easy to install wasn't it?
<jake> <raylu> can i change the value?
<bader_> yep
<raylu> jake, of course. just double click
<K-Ryan> I've installed both an Ati Radeon and my Nvidia GeForce
<K-Ryan> TOTAL difference.
<raylu> oh. that's not a server split
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<nixternal> !netsplit
<bader_> haha yep, same.. just got done with Nvidia :P
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<stdin> bader_: installing beryl is easy "sudo apt-get install beryl-kubuntu emerald-themes" and your're done
<raylu> no, that's them upgrading 4 servers
<K-Ryan> But yeah, install the beryl package and the emerald theme package then run beryl
<K-Ryan> yeah, that, emerald-themes
<raylu> [22:20:55]  [wallops]   ok, about 1600 users in this next round, 2 servers.
<hitmanWilly> does anyone know why kde-look.org is down?
<raylu> because it is not up.
<K-Ryan> hehehe
<hitmanWilly> :P
<K-Ryan> Has anyone installed DoomRL before?
<K-Ryan> Could someone help me out if I linked?
<Corpis> there a command to open konqueror with sudo rights?
<Zeelot> stdin: the problem isn't drivers, as the sound was working last night, the problem is now it seems to be using my onboard device instead of the SBLIVE device to play sounds
<Mayoko> hey I just swiched from windows and Im wondering if there is a decent program like newsbin (newsgroup program) that can do ssl?
<hitmanWilly> Corpis: kdesu konqueror
<raylu> Corpis, why would you sudo konqueror?
<raylu> oh. with su rights? yes, kdesu
<stdin> Corpis: kdesu konqueror, NOT sudo
<Corpis> so I can fuckin caste paste this shit in there
<Corpis> k
<raylu> caste o.0
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Corpis
<ubotu> Corpis: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Corpis> paste
<Corpis> lol
<bader_> umm, am i in trouble if i had beryl installed before i did all my driver stuff?
<Corpis> =(
<fignew> bader_: no
<raylu> Mayoko, akregator
<raylu> though I don't know about ssl
<bader_> but it wont run.. it loads then dissapears..
<raylu> or newgroup, actually :P
<K-Ryan> no bader_ it's fine
<stdin> bader_: no, just make sure both those packages are installed anyway, just makes things work better with kubuntu
<fignew> bader_: assuming you didn't do anything weird ;)
<Mayoko> lol
<K-Ryan> bader_ are you trying to run it through the terminal?
<raylu> Mayoko, you should also try that kontact stuff (in the place of quicklaunch by default)
<bader_> well my graphics driver's fine i think
<bader_> nope
<K-Ryan> Try that
<stdin> bader_: ooh, with ATI, you need XGL
<K-Ryan> Type in beryl-manager
<stdin> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<youbuntu> lock
<raylu> it would make more sense to ask for the output of beryl, K-Ryan
<bader_> isnt XGL built into beryl?
<stdin> no
<bader_> << confused.
<K-Ryan> Oh, my bad
<bader_> lol
<youbuntu> oops :)
<stdin> why would it be
<bader_> i dont know lol i thought it just was..
<stdin> XGL is bloated, and only needed for ati :p
<bader_> ah.
<bader_> So how do i get that?
<Zeelot> stdin: know what else could be the problem?
<stdin> bader_: http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez
<K-Ryan> XGL was a pain for me
<K-Ryan> I tried to do it withing my first week of Kubuntu...
<bader_> so wait, is what your saying that ATI wont use beryl at all?
<stdin> Zeelot: on one of those pages (don't quite remember) you can tell the sound system what card to use by default
<K-Ryan> Oh it will work
<K-Ryan> It's just to get your graphics acceleration to work, you need XGL.
<Mayoko> I googled akregator and it looks like a rss reader, im looking for a newsgroup reader =/
<stdin> Zeelot: or you can see if you can disable the onboard card in the BIOS
<bader_> lol im so confused. xgl = compiz?
<stdin> bader_: no
<K-Ryan> No
<raylu> Mayoko, it _might_ do both. it comes with kubuntu
<K-Ryan> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<K-Ryan> Seperate, see?
<K-Ryan> *Separate
<stdin> bader_: XGL lets you _use_ things like compiz and beryl
<bader_> i see, i think :P
<bader_> i see i see
<stdin> bader_: *if you have ati
<raylu> Mayoko, also try kontact
<bader_> mmm
<Corpis> omitting directory
<Corpis> what exactly does that mean?
<K-Ryan> Excluding
<stdin> Corpis: to copy a directory do: cp -R /path/to/dir /place/to/copy/to
<bader_> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main | do i need to do this?
<stdin> no
<K-Ryan> Don't worry about compiz at all
<stdin> beryl is in the feisty repos
<K-Ryan> You need XGL
<stdin> bader_: installing beryl is easy "sudo apt-get install beryl-kubuntu emerald-themes" and your're done
<K-Ryan> And what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<stdin> you still need XGL tho
<raylu> Corpis, cp will take multiple directories; sometimes it will choose to omit one for various reasons, though i can't imagine why
<raylu> Corpis, try the -v flag. hopefully, it's verbose
* raylu just checked; it is
<bader_> lol i understand that but im consfused as that how to obtain XGL still
<K-Ryan> Hold on
<stdin> bader_: http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez
<raylu> doens't advanced beryl options > force xgl do it?
<raylu> *doesn't?
<stdin> you still need to install xgl
<bader_> I wouldn't know.
<bader_> lol.
<K-Ryan> stdin to be honest
<Corpis> ok
<K-Ryan> I installed XGL once before, and I can't really make light of this page, so I wouldn't expect bader_ to.
<Corpis> not sure
<youbuntu> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Corpis> but it wokrd fine uder root session
<Corpis> thx ;)
<stdin> hmm, I should have looked at it, it's horrible
<raylu> o.0 wtf.
<Corpis> worked*
<K-Ryan> Yeah...
<raylu> youbuntu, can't do anything with apt/adept?
<K-Ryan> I mean it has what you need to do, except it's not user friendly.
* raylu afk
<bader_> lol i've been scrolling up and down it.. and almost every mention of XGL is related to compiz..
<stdin> bader_: follow the installation and Kubuntu parts of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<Zeelot> found the solution ^_^ the onboard was set as default device for some reason so ran 'sudo asoundconf list' to get list of the devices and 'sudo asoundconf set-default-card [name] ' to change it to the SB Live card
<stdin> bader_: compiz and beryl are mostly the same, and soon will be one thing (again)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<K-Ryan> What does compiz do that's different?
<youbuntu> raylu : like what?
<K-Ryan> I had never heard of it until recently.
<bader_> <stdin>  i've heard of that.. I just saw that my installation of beryl on UBUNTU had a "compiz" section in it.. so i thought it was the right one to go with :P
<stdin> nothing, it's just more "stable". ie, unchanging
<youbuntu> !session
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Ah
<pete> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<stdin> beryl and compiz were once the same package, then split and are now merging again
<stdin> it's on open-source soap opera
<dr_willis> like bacteria do. :) or is that Amoebas?
<K-Ryan> Neither merge back together
<hitmanWilly> THAT'S MY CUBE!!! *slap* :)
<K-Ryan> Although they do divide
<bader_> Should I set up XGL using "Method A", which will "start Xgl as an option at the login screen"?
<K-Ryan> Probably
<bader_> or Method C: Make Xgl Your Standard Display Server for Kubuntu Users?
<athony> how do i know what version of ubuntu i'm running?
<hitmanWilly> bader_: i wouldn't reccomend C simply because, what if it crashes?
<stdin> !version | athony
<athony> ah ok
<ubotu> athony: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<bader_> hitmanWilly  --> ty, wise man :P
<stdin> athony: read what ubotu said
<bader_> I'll go with A~
<bader_> lol... I'm asked to do "gksudo gedit /usr/bin/startxgl.sh".. but I get command not found ..
<athony> ubotu:
<athony> error: Failed dependencies:
<athony>         /bin/sh is needed by wine-0.9.2-1fc4winehq.i686
<draik> I'm feeling Kubuntu Edgy a bit sluggish. What do you all recommend to clean out some things?
<athony> arrg!
<athony> ubotu: not working
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not working - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> athony, ubotu is an information bot
<draik> Anything similar/equivalent to defrag, crap cleaner, etc?
<K-Ryan> Not an actual person =P
<athony> k
<stdin> bader_: replace "gksudo gedit" with "kdesu kate"
<bader_> arigato gusaimas!
<athony> ok it doesn't work in root mode
<matt__> Hi, I noticed that a lot of people (myself included) did not realise that ubotu is not a person
<K-Ryan> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<athony> matt: :)
<stdin> draik: there is no need to "drfrag" on ext3
<matt__> maybe the name of ubotu should be changed?
<stdin> why?
<K-Ryan> "uBOTu" ?
<Lectus> what about cleaning temp files, etc? like a crap cleaner for linux?
<draik> stdin: Right. I remember that. But I mean something to the effect of making Kubuntu run smoother. Everything seems sluggish
<K-Ryan> Isn't there a command to remove packages that aren't required?
<stdin> sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<dr_willis> Lectus,   scripts in rc.local do wonders. :)
<K-Ryan> Yeah, that
<K-Ryan> You can try that Lectus
<dr_willis> not sure if ubuntu defaults to cleaning out /tmp on a boot or not.
<K-Ryan> But that's more of a space saver
<K-Ryan> Not so much as a speed improvement.
<raylu> isn't the point or removing packages that aren't required saving space?
<stdin> dr_willis: I just mount a tempfs on /tmp anyway
<K-Ryan> Well he's looking to get rid of temporary files.
<K-Ryan> Same deal
<raylu> packages that are installed but not running won't make anything but menus load faster
<bader_> hmm i created the file stdin, but im not sure what to put in it..
<dr_willis> windows has people trained where they think they need 'fancy' tools to make up for Defiencies in the os. :)
<draik> stdin: WHOA! 27MB freed
<bader_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl gives options for ATI + intel
<raylu> dr_willis, windows has people trained where they think they need a gui :P
<draik> I didn't think I had that much crud
<bader_> but not ATI +AMD
<K-Ryan> Uhhh
<K-Ryan> 281MB will be freed...
<raylu> if you want to get rid of unneccesary packages, you could install the server version :D
<bader_> should i not be worring about this?
<dr_willis> raylu,  blasphmy!
<dr_willis> L(
<stdin> bader_: follow the "ATI and Intel (using KDE)" part
<j1tters> has anyone successfully gotten dual head to work with a matrox g550?
<stdin> bader_: the + means "and/or" as intel do a graphics chip
<dr_willis> ive seen people try the 'install server route' and they always seem to have other issues.. (not sure if fiesty fixed any of those issues or not) :)
<bader_> thanks
<ubuntu> ok i get a freeze error at my grub loading screen.... I have re-installed grub and it didnt fix it. Does anyone have any suggestions
<kalorin`> j1tter I use dual head on all my machines
<kalorin`> I have an x700 and a quadra 440
<bader_> and i just paste thier snipplet? no need to add anything?
<kalorin`> no matrox
<kalorin`> sorry
<ubuntu> no i dont get an error sorry it just freezes
<j1tters> doesnt look that hard but this card is just killing me
<K-Ryan> ubuntu grub needs to be at the beginning of the HDD
<j1tters> mergedfb didnt work. just made the second monitor black.
<stdin> !dualhead
<K-Ryan> On your boot drive, that's how it works for me.
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<dr_willis> ubuntu,  you are seeing the text based menu? or just some gfx ?
<K-Ryan> You can always try that in case you don't have it set that way.
<kalorin`> I ended up using the downloadable drivers from ati and nvidia respectively
<j1tters> yeh been there. guess i'll try xinerama
<kalorin`> seem to work pretty well. The only tricky part is building the kernel modules
<ubuntu> dr_willis: i dont get a menu, I cant get past grub loading stage 1.5
<bader_> Now we'll add an option to the gnome login manager so that we can choose to log into our new Xgl-gnome session. Create an Xsession file like so:
<bader_> gksudo gedit /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop
<bader_> thats not for me right?
<bader_> << KDE?
<dr_willis> ubuntu,  ahh, thats a clue at least. :)
<kalorin`> bader_:  likely not
<ubuntu> dr_willis: tried to reinstall grub but it didnt help
<dr_willis> thats windows thinking. :) im guessing grub is looking for the stage2 files and not finding them on the proper hd. or its looking on the wrong place.
<BWolf_> i want to reformat and start over with kubuntu. what fiel do i need?
<youbuntu> anyone seen the problem - start up kubuntu without touching any key and resolution goes to 640*800 (have to reset x sever to get normal res)
<stdin> bader_: replace "gksudo gedit" with "kdesu kate"
<ubuntu> dr_willis: any suggestions?
<K-Ryan> BWolf_ you don't need anything if I'm not mistaken.
<athony> why do i get this
<athony> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<athony> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<K-Ryan> Just reinstall with a Live CD
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<dr_willis> ubuntu,  well.. reading up on the grub docs and learning what all is in its config file and how it works.. is always a good idea.
<stdin> !aptfix | athony
<ubotu> athony: please see above
<athony> ok
<dr_willis> ubuntu,  also google for that specific issue where it cant get past stage 1.5
<ubuntu> dr_willis: k ill look into it
<dr_willis> ubuntu,  how many hd's you got?
<ubuntu> jsut 1
<dr_willis> Grub is one of those tools that is well worth learning all about.
<dr_willis> ubuntu,  you got windows on that hd also?
<BWolf_> or how can i delete gnome from and ubuntu and just keep kubuntu
<ubuntu> dr_willis: yes i have windows and Kubuntu
<athony> stdin: command not found. are u a bot too?
<stdin> BWolf_: are you on either of edgy or feisty?
<BWolf_> feisty
<stdin> athony: I'm not a bot :p
<athony> k
<stdin> athony: read what ubuntu said...
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<athony> root@lands007:/home/lands/Desktop# !aptfix
<athony> aptfix
<athony> -su: aptfix: command not found
<athony> root@lands007:/home/lands/Desktop#
<stdin> BWolf_: you can try "sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop"
<athony> stn : read above
<stdin> athony: like I said, read what the bot said
<athony> *stdin
<dr_willis> ubuntu,  I always keep liniux on its own seperate hd. :) but thats not always doable heh. How did you install ubuntu the first time? live cd? alternative cd?
<Keen> quick simple question, it says command not found, when i type this: "sudo ./VirtualBox_1.3.8_Linux_x86a.run install /opt/innotek/VirtualBox"
<BWolf_> it says ubuntu-desktop not installed, so not removed
<Keen> even if its there
<Keen> when i type ls
<dr_willis> Keen,  is it 'executable' ?
<stdin> athony: when someone in there starts a message with ! it's a command for the bot (ubotu) to say somthing
<Keen> im not sure
<dr_willis> chmod +x whatever.run
<Keen> im just following instructions from the website
<dr_willis>  that means most likely that NO its not. :)
<ubuntu> dr_willis: i used live cd, I have not had any problems until i tried to install QEMU
<stdin> BWolf_: then try "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<dr_willis> they may of missed a step.
<bader_> woo0hooo done.. So how do i know if XGL is working, after I've logged in as an XGL session?
<Keen> well it does say its binary when i try to open it
<dr_willis> ubuntu,  you installed qemu and it messed with grub?
<Keen> if that means anything
<dr_willis> Keen,  that means nothing. :)
<Keen> =P
<ubuntu> dr_willis: yes it was the last thing i did. I was following a how-to guide
<dr_willis> Keen,  chmod +x it .. that makes it an executable command
<BWolf_> 0 upgraded 0 installed 0 to remove 0 to upgrade
<Keen> ok
<Keen> i'll try that =)
<stdin> bader_: if you login to an xgl session, and you see graphics, then it's working
<dr_willis> ubuntu,  you isntalled some OS under qemu?
<ubuntu> dr_willis: no never got that far
<adam_> i'm having a bizarre issue: i'm using a sblive value, with the wave surround channel turned up so i can get surround sound. if i mute the master channel, only the front speakers go off. the rears keep playing
<stdin> BWolf_: then gnome packages have already been removed
<athony> thanks bot
<bader_> stdin : see graphics as in a normal desktop right ?  not effects..
<stdin> BWolf_: if not, then you'll have to do it the "manual" way
<BWolf_> but i can still use it as a way to log in
<dr_willis> ubuntu,  check your grubs menu.lst file i guess and see what it looks like. also check for any backup copies of it.
<BWolf_> whats the manual way
<stdin> bader_: yeah
<Keen> yay thanks
<Keen> aww it doesnt support amd64 D=
<bader_> stdin: so now i just install beryl?
<stdin> BWolf_: run "sudo apt-get remove [list of packages] "
<bader_> stdin: do i need to be logged into the xgl session to install it?
<K-Ryan> beryl-kubuntu and emerald-themes
<K-Ryan> No you don't
<ubuntu> dr_willis: ok. is there a specific way it should look?
<stdin> bader_: no, just to run it
<K-Ryan> To run it though, you will
<BWolf_> same comes up stdin
<ubuntu> dr_willis: also where do i find it
<dr_willis> ubuntu,  depends on your system. I NOTICE looking at mine that its using the hard drive 'UUID' type labels for selecting what partions are what.. thats possibly messed up.
<stdin> !purekde | BWolf_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purekde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis>  - /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stdin> arrg
<stdin> BWolf_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<BWolf_> event not found
<BWolf_> alright stdin well see what that does
<stdin> BWolf_: it'll just uninstall all the default gnome stuff
<BWolf_> so what will thaty leave me with
<K-Ryan> Woo, solved my problem on my own ;)
<stdin> BWolf_: KDE
<makuseru> anyone know whats up with www.kde-look.org ?
<stdin> BWolf_: just make sure the packages "ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard kubuntu-desktop" are installed after
<matt__> makuseru the website is down
<BWolf_> so let me get this straight kde and gnome are like two different "OS" that only certain programs can run in each? sorry newbie question
<stdin> no
<stdin> you can run gnome apps in kde and vice versa
<BWolf_> kde and gnome are just different GUI for ubuntu
<hitmanWilly> you just need the gtk/qt libs for them
<stdin> sort of, yeah
<fignew> BWolf_: all applications can run under both.
<stdin> ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu is (ubuntu - gnome) + kde
<BWolf_> when i installed kde i had come programs from gnome that wouldnt start in kde
<fignew> though some are more optimized for the one or the other
<makuseru> matt_: really? didnt notice
<fignew> BWolf_: what application?
<david2_> You can start a nfs client from the kubuntu cd right?
<BWolf_> xchat would just close in kde
<stdin> I've use x-chat in kde before
<stdin> tho i prefer konversation
<matt__> makuseru, I noticed that they were just talking about kde-apps on #kde
<makuseru> i was being scarcastic
<BWolf_> i wish i could just start all over with a fresh copy of kubuntu but it took forever to configure my wireless card
<fignew> BWolf_: try running xchat from the terminal
<fignew> and see if it says anything
<K-Ryan> Hey guys I'm having a Konsole problem
<K-Ryan> I just got this roguelike game setup, well i finally figured out how to get it started
<dr_willis> Hmm under fiesty - my wireless card was a breeze. :)
<dr_willis> which amazed me
<K-Ryan> And everytime I get to the second level it freezes, there are plenty of screen changes before it
<arkanabar> How do I add a printer shared from a windows XP computer?
<K-Ryan> Any ideas on what it might be?
<BWolf_> dr_willis my wireless card was a PAIN
<unix_infidel> dr_willis: linux wireless really got a push after people figured out wireless cracking with nix software was SUPER easy.
<unix_infidel> hence the reasno for more and more drivers and driver wrappers being developed.
<dr_willis> arkanabar,  the  controlcenter --> perpherals -> printer  should walk you through it.
<stdin> arkanabar: use System Settings -> Printers
<BWolf_> brb
<dr_willis> arkanabar,  but to be honest. :) i find the gnome cups manager interface easier to use then kde's heh heh
<stdin> eww, gnome
<raylu> kubuntu uses cups too
<K-Ryan> Never mind, problem solved again =)
<bader_> hey umm.. im in an XGL session
<K-Ryan> What's wrong?
<bader_> and I've got emerald and beryl installed
<fignew_> K-Ryan: you could try a different terminal emulator, but beyond that, it seems like a bug in the game
<dr_willis> somthing just seems odd with how complex kde's printer config interface is.
<bader_> but for some reason i cant get to beryl from the start menu
<K-Ryan> fignew, it was something wrong with the music. Go figure
<bader_> oh wait.. lol
<stdin> heh, "start menu"
<dr_willis> and it always wants to scan the 127.0.0.0 network for networked printers. :) oddly
<fignew_> bader_: how long has it been installed?
<K-Ryan> It doesn't play so I wouldn't of expected that, but that's probably why it was conflicting.
<bader_> yes im a windows noob.
<bader_> lol I started beryl settings manager..
<stdin> bader_: just call it the KMenu :)
<bader_> How do i actibate it? :P
<fignew_> K-Ryan: you can run it artsdsp gamename
<bader_> lol thanks Stdin
<fignew_> as a command :)
<K-Ryan> What?
<fignew_> from the terminal
<K-Ryan> I'll try that after I die
<K-Ryan> =P
<fignew_> no artsd?
<K-Ryan> Well I got the game to work
<stdin> bader_: right click the beryl icon, select Window manager -> beryl
<K-Ryan> So it's not a priority, but I'll try it
<fignew_> so sound is working?
<arkanabar> ok, used system settings - printers - scan, got this error:  "Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED"
<K-Ryan> Well that's the thing
<bader_> It doesnt pop up in my task bar..
<K-Ryan> The sounds  work
<K-Ryan> The background music doesn't
<Zeelot> hi guys could you help me with this, I get this error any time I try to compile something from source, no matter what it is -> error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<bader_> :P i dont get a minimized icon..
<fignew_> K-Ryan: nevermind then ;)
<K-Ryan> =P
<dr_willis> install the C compiler packages. :)
<fignew_> could be that the BG music is MIDI
<dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<dr_willis> !build-essential
<fignew_> and there's no midi installed... that's only a misguided theory though ;)
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Zeelot> thanks
<bader_> hmm
<K-Ryan> No, that makes perfect sense actually.
<K-Ryan> This is a roguelike version of Doom, with the original music
<K-Ryan> So how would I go about getting MIDI files to work?
<dr_willis> thers midi players ive seen/used ages ago. :)
<stdin> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<fignew_> arkanabar: you get it yet?
<bader_> Don't I need beryl-manager?
<athony> help running wine -
<athony> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<athony> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<bader_> I have beryl-kubuntu installed, but beryl-manager isnt.
* dr_willis finds he dosent need Beryl at all. :)
<stdin> bader_: that should be installed, hmm, try installing it then
<bader_> lol roger.
<dr_willis> athony,  what user ran it?
<athony> root
<raylu> [23:14:22]  <arkanabar> ok, used system settings - printers - scan, got this error:  "Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED"
<K-Ryan> Well nobody "needs" Beryl, but it's just so incredible.
<athony> @dr_willis
<dr_willis> athony,  did you use sudo, gksu, or the kde equilivnet?
<arkanabar> fignew, like raylu said.
<K-Ryan> I sat there moving the windows around for a solid 2 straight minutes when I first got it.
<athony> dr_willis: will get back
<raylu> i moved them around and immediatly looked for a way to turn that floppy window crap off
<bader_> what the..
<brian_> ough oh guys now i have a problem
<dr_willis> raylu,  did ya enable the flaming 'window closing' feature?
<bader_> the manager loads for about 20 seconds, then disappears still!
<raylu> arkanabar, is connecting the printer to the linux box an option? that's usually easier to set up (I think)
<raylu> yeah...but those got distracting after a while. it was cool at first, though
<raylu> bader_, it tends to do that. i just keep going at it :P
<bader_> LOL seriously?
<raylu> =\ i hear it actually works better under gnome
<bader_> omg it worked!
<brian_> i uninstalled ubuntu/gnome now my wireless wont work :(
<bader_> ya i think it does.. cuz this doesnt happen there
<raylu> brian_, is your network WEP secured?
<athony> dr_willis: it looks ok now. ty
<stdin> bader_: try it again, sometimes it doesn't start for me
<brian_> yes it is
<arkanabar> raylu, I'm sure it is, but my wife would not appreciate it.  Especially since I'm shut down a lot more often than she is.
<Feisty_jeff> hey, I have a drive mounted, but it's not showing anything in it
<Feisty_jeff> and suggestions?
<raylu> brian_, installing kwifimanager may help. try left-clicking on the network name (if any) in knetworkmanager
<Hirvinen> raylu, brian_: WEP is NOT secure!
<raylu> WEP is secure enough for most people...
<stdin> more than an open network anyway
<arkanabar> !wep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<K-Ryan> I installed freepats, but the game still froze when it tried to play the MIDI music
<fignew_> true
<bader_> oksy
<Rictoo> how do I change an env variable again?
<hitmanWilly> plus, mac filtering is an outstanding way to deter the occasional wardriver
<Rictoo> I keep forgetting
<bader_> okay* its open. and i see the icon.. but its still not actually doing any effects.
<bader_> niether can i select themes via the Emerald themer
<stdin> Rictoo: variable=value
<stdin> Rictoo: or export variable=valie
<Hirvinen> stdin, raylu: I refuse to call anything that only protects against accidental spying security.
<Feisty_jeff> ?
<brian_> i have knetworkmanager now
<brian_> it gets to 57% activation stage: IP configuration started and just hangs there
<raylu> bader_, select window manager
<bader_> I did, its on Beryl
<Rictoo> thanks, stdin
<brian_> after that just asks for the key again
<fignew_> brian_: you have the right key?
<raylu> brian_, try kwifimanager or those docs
<brian_> yes i do
<raylu> i had this problem too...don't remember what i did to fix it
<brian_> where can i get kwifimanager
<bader_> :')
<bader_> :'(
<raylu> apt/adept
<Ich> i am trying to set a static IP address with knetworkmanager, but every time i change it, it reverts to .124
<Ich> my lan is otherwise functional
<Hirvinen> A wireless connection is secure only if it uses WPA or VPN.
<raylu> oh, that's right. brian_, I used manual configuaration and specified the SSID and key there
<brian_> how do i know if its ASCII or hex?
<bader_> Its not working! :'(
<stdin> Hirvinen: WPA isn't to difficult to crack
<stdin> brian_: it's probably hex
<Feisty_jeff> anybody have some spare time?
<stdin> bader_: try switching back to kwin, close beryl-manager, and open it again in konsole, it will print some info
<fignew_> Lol, we're all in IRC ;)
<Feisty_jeff> touche
<Ich> fignew_: it's irc
<bader_> whats Kwin?
<bader_> :P
<Ich> Feisty_jeff*, not fignew_
<Hirvinen> stdin: WPA-PSK can be cracked in a short time?
<stdin> bader_: the KDE Window Manager
<bader_> and how do i  open it in konsole?
<Rictoo> stdin, did you try to right click the beryl icon and choose "Change window manager>Beryl"
<stdin> Hirvinen: as long as you get enough packets
<Rictoo> ?
<stdin> Rictoo: ask bader_
<bader_> Yes, I did. No good.
<Feisty_jeff> ok, so my problem is this -  I have a SATA drive mounted... it shows up as /media/sdb1
<Hirvinen> Hmm, now that you mention it, I might recall something about that.
<Feisty_jeff> but it's not showing that there are any files
<Feisty_jeff> I know that there are files in there though
<Hirvinen> stdin: But WPA-PSK 2 is still unbroken?
<stdin> not totally
<stdin> it's not impossible
<stdin> more difficult, yes, impossible, no
<bader_> So how do i run the manager in konsole?
<stdin> bader_: open konsole and type in: beryl-manager
<Ich> where does kubuntu store network settings?
<Hirvinen> stdin: How long does it approximately take on a modern computer?
<stdin> Hirvinen: it depends on how many packets you get, that's how you can get the key
<stdin> Hirvinen: but for psk 2, it's more complicated than that. so I don't know
<Feisty_jeff> ook
<stdin> but it can take a while
<Feisty_jeff> maybe it would be better to come back another time?
<bader_> No composite extension
<bader_> beryl: No composite extension
<stdin> ahh
<bader_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<bader_>   Major opcode:  148
<bader_>   Minor opcode:  3
<bader_>   Resource id:  0x0
<bader_> Failed to open device
<bader_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<bader_>   Major opcode:  148
<bader_>   Minor opcode:  3
<bader_>   Resource id:  0x0
<bader_> Failed to open device
<fignew_> Feisty_jeff: What's the Filesystem?
<stdin> bader_: ignore the "X Error" parts
<Feisty_jeff> fignew_: ntfs, sadly
<fernando> que tal pete
<bader_> hmm
<stdin> bader_: open up your xorg.conf again (kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<bader_> ahuh?
<Feisty_jeff> fignew_: I'm trying to move my windows files over and totally ditch microsod entirely
<pete> how do i know if my root filesystem is on an md array??
<fignew_> Feisty_jeff: /msg me what the command mount says
<stdin> bader_: find the "Extensions" secton
<pete> tryin to install feisty right now and i dont want to mess it up
<bader_> Section "Extensions"
<bader_> 	Option	    "Composite" "Disable"
<bader_> EndSection
<bader_> its what i had put in earlier.
<stdin> ubotu: and change it to have: Option "Composite" "true"
<stdin> bader_: some cards need "Disable" some need "true"
<bader_> aaah
<stdin> bader_: blame ATI :p
<fignew> huh? meh! :P
<bader_> lol!
<bader_> k ill log into Xgl again
<bader_> baaah
<bader_> still no dice, it seems
<stdin> see what it says in konsole again, and post it to pastebin this time
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> or use http://stdin.pastebin.us/ :)
<Rictoo> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Rictoo> !subuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bader_> im getting a bunch of "can't execute beryl-xgl: Success"
<stdin> post it to pastebin for me
<brian_> kwifimanager does nothing to help me
<brian_> manual config doesnt either
<robotgeek> brian_: use knetworkmanager instead
<unix_infidel> anyone here running feisty on a mac?
<brian_> knetworkmanager wont connect either
<brian_> it gets to 57% then stops
<robotgeek> unix_infidel: i was, then i crashed my hdd :)
<raylu> brian_, have you specified your wep key in kwifimanage ror knm's manual config?
<brian_> ?
<raylu> *or
<bader_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21518/  (this is in the KDE rather than xgl env.)
<brian_> kwifimanage wont let me do nething
<raylu> use kwifimanager's config thingy
<raylu> specify your SSID and key
<MarcC_> can anybody tell me why kded is using 90% CPU?
<brian_> just shows availible connections and what networks it sees
<raylu> brian_, Settings > Configuration editor
<stdin> bader_: hmm, doing my research here, it seems you need to add another package source and edit a file to get the xgl version of beryl
<brian_> settings?
<raylu> brian_, the menu at the top of kwm
<fignew> MarcC_: who knows :P
<bader_> hmmm .. thanks alot stdin.. ill keep working on it tomorrow.   thanks alot guys.. this community is unbelievable.
<fignew> MarcC_: actually, it's looking for updates in some folder
<MarcC_> is it OK to sigterm kded?
<fignew> MarcC_: Amarok is usu. the culprit
<stdin> bader_ I got a link for you to bookmark and look at
<bader_> sweet!
* raylu afk
<stdin> bader_: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL
<stdin> bader_: that should help you out
<MarcC_> fignew: thanks, but Amarok isn't running at the moment
<bader_> thanks mate
<bader_> take care!
<bader_> oooh quick Q.
<fignew> MarcC_: konq filebrowser then
<brian_> KWM doesnt find a place for wep key
<fignew> it's something checking if files are changing
<bader_> how do i get window as my default (or first on my bootloader's list) rather than linux?
<fignew> bader_: why would you want that?
<stdin> bader_: you need to edit a file (/boot/grub/menu.lst) and change the "default 0" to the number for windows
<shrotacular> i need help ! when i open adept installer it says: the apt database couldnot be opened. what should i do ?
<stdin> bader_: eg, if windows is the 3rd option, then change it to read "default 2"
<bader_> fignew: cuz my gaming needs are on windows :P
<stdin> !aptfix | shrotacular
<ubotu> shrotacular: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<brian_> KWM isnt going nething
<arkanabar> wheeee!!!  I was able to set up my printer in GNOME.
<MrBougo> congratz!
<bader_> how come i cant edit the menu.lst file?
<stdin> use kdesu
<MrBougo> does the city you choose for the timezone have any influence to the locale stuff?
<stdin> bader_: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stdin> MrBougo: no, not really
<MrBougo> ok :)
<MrBougo> oh maybe with the default reps server, right?
<stdin> MrBougo: we know somepeople may live in one place and want the language to be different :)
<bader_> thanks alot man! i love you!!
<MrBougo> yup :)
<bader_> good night ppl
<MrBougo> bye!
* stdin waves 
<MrBougo> stdin, does every rep from every country have the same packages in all languages?
<stdin> MrBougo: yes
<MrBougo> i mean, is it "safe" for me to connect my rep
<MrBougo> oh ok :)
<brian_> what am i supposed to do in KWM?
<MrBougo> thank you
<MrBougo> that was actually a stupid question
<MrBougo> brb
<stdin> MrBougo: they all just sync with the main ubuntu repos
<youbuntu> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<youbuntu> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<K-Ryan> Anyone have the cmatrix package?
<K-Ryan> Fun stuff
<Boje> moin
<MrBougo> brb again :p
<somerandomstuff> heh, "somerandomnick" is owned by someone else
<thirdeye> hi , am still getting the APT error when i start Adept Installer
<K-Ryan> !aptfix | thirdeye
<ubotu> thirdeye: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<K-Ryan> That'll do it
<thirdeye> i tried it
<K-Ryan> You're sure you typed it in exactly like that?
<K-Ryan> I'm not calling you clumsy or anything, I just know that I've done it once or twice...
<thirdeye> ok ill try again, it should fix it without restarting , right ?
<K-Ryan> Correct
<K-Ryan> You can actually copy and paste it
<thirdeye> ok
<K-Ryan> Any luck?
<thirdeye> copying
<K-Ryan> Ah
<thirdeye> nuthing happened
<thirdeye> should i run adept ?
<K-Ryan> Yes =P
<thirdeye> same error
<K-Ryan> Oh there's an error, it isn't just "not starting"
<K-Ryan> What's the error say?
<K-Ryan> The KDE crash thing pop up?
<stdin> try "sudo apt-get update" and see if you see the error there
<thirdeye> the APT database could not open ! this may be caused
<K-Ryan> Try stdin's suggestion.
<thirdeye> E: Type 'ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/videolan/ubuntuftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/videolan/ubuntu' is not known on line 36 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<K-Ryan> Well there's the problem
<K-Ryan> Well, "a" problem
<stdin> you need to fix your sources.list
<thirdeye> :x
<thirdeye> how , i just installed kubuntu
<K-Ryan> I'll leave it to you stdin, I don't want to mess it up more =)
<thirdeye> i know nuthing
<K-Ryan> Chances are that's why it's like that =P
<thirdeye> i know :(
<K-Ryan> It's okay, we all had to start somewhere
<stdin> thirdeye: you didn't use automatix or easyubuntu did you ?
<thirdeye> no
<stdin> good, makes it easier :p
<thirdeye> i think i tried to install vlc media player
<stdin> thirdeye: why did you add that source then?
<stdin> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<thirdeye> to install it
<stdin> it's in the ubuntu repositories
<thirdeye> yes
<franz_> [newbie question] : how do i update my subversion to 1.4? ..doing "apt-get install subversion" installed 1.3.2 :)
<K-Ryan> So you wouldn't need to add a source.
<thirdeye> am sorry i didnt mean to :(
<K-Ryan> Hey, it's no big deal, we're here to help.
<thirdeye> how can i fix it ?
<stdin> franz_: you can't yet, unless you try to compile it or find a debian package (tho that can be dangerous)
<K-Ryan> Alright let's see
<K-Ryan> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> thirdeye: open the sources file "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<stdin> thirdeye: then remove that line
<K-Ryan> err, kdesu
<stdin> K-Ryan: no, not sudo :p
<franz_> stdin, what would be dangerous? compiling or finding a debian package, or both? :)
<stdin> don't make me call the bot :p
<K-Ryan> =(
<K-Ryan> I really don't know the difference....
<stdin> franz_: compiling isn't that dangerous, but installing an unofficial package can be
<K-Ryan> It's more of a "use this for this, and that for that" with no meaning behind it, to me anyway.
<stdin> !kdesu | K-Ryan
<ubotu> K-Ryan: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<K-Ryan> Oh
<K-Ryan> Thanks =)
<K-Ryan> I hope thirdeye got it right.
<stdin> gotta love those "all knowing infobots" :)
<franz_> stdin, what if it's the official subversion 1.4 package ( http://packages.debian.org/subversion ) ? :)
<eightyfiveonline> alright its bwolf im back
<stdin> franz_: that's debian, not ubuntu
<eightyfiveonline> for some reason chat wont let me use the same nick twice if i get kicked
<K-Ryan> eightyfiveonline Are you kicked or are you losing connection?
<K-Ryan> Because if it's an administrative kick, that might be why.
<rawker> solid! magenge
<stdin> franz_: feisty has the version you want tho
<franz_> stdin: having problems upgrading to feisty :(
<rawker> How art thou all?
<franz_> stdin, do you know how to fix this ~> http://rafb.net/p/hInEIF48.html ? :)
<franz_> i see it in the forums but i see no actual fix
<eightyfiveonline> losing connection from trying to figure out my wifi connection
<franz_> or workaround :)
<thirdeye> hello, am back, my system just restarted by it self, omg this is not going well
<stdin> franz_: it's to do with the server, only fix is to either wait, or use a different server
<K-Ryan> Are the other names still in the chat?
<eightyfiveonline> yah
<K-Ryan> thirdeye, what was the last thing you did before it restarted?
<franz_> stdin, by server, do you mean ubuntu's repo server?
<K-Ryan> That's strange, you can try to have an op disconnect them.
<stdin> franz_: yeah, tho it isn't actually run by ubuntu
<thirdeye> i typed that line in konsole
<K-Ryan> sudo or kdesu?
<thirdeye> kdesu
<K-Ryan> Okay then it's not my fault =)
<K-Ryan> you typed it in without caps right?
<thirdeye> i dont remember
<thirdeye> maybe
<K-Ryan> kdesu kate /etc/apt/source.list
<K-Ryan> exactly like that
<franz_> stdin, hmmm..so what's the best approach to get subversion 1.4.2 in my kubuntu? upgrade to fiesty? compile? ..or ? :)
<K-Ryan> A window should pop up.
<stdin> franz_: upgrade is the best and reccommended way
<K-Ryan> franz_ unless you have reason not to, upgrade.
<eightyfiveonline> there it goes, my old nick hah
<Ober0ne> 
<K-Ryan> There you go
<stdin> franz_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-6146e7b1dd7a50f5029fd0704e38cad9420c000a
<franz_> K-Ryan, i want to...it's just that i can't find a workaround to that "Failed to fetch..." problem :)
<Ober0ne> fignew?
* franz_ opens the url
<arkanabar> thirdeye ... if you can handle a no-mouse, keyboard only text editor, you can try sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list
<K-Ryan> Strange
<K-Ryan> arkanabar, he's having trouble as it is =P
<K-Ryan> Trying to keep it simple.
<stdin> nano is quite simple :)
<K-Ryan> thirdeye did you get that window to pop up? The sources.list?
<franz_> stdin, i think i already tried that...but ok, i'll try it again :)
<arkanabar> k-ryan, I know.  I have trouble with gksu and kdesu both, and I have to use nano for any root privileged text editing.
<stdin> franz_: if that doesn't work, you can try the "Network upgrade for Ubuntu servers (recommended)" part
<K-Ryan> ^X
<arkanabar> nano is easier for me to deal with than vi
<franz_> stdin, ok. thaks :)
<K-Ryan> Yeah I just opened nano, I don't really get it
<K-Ryan> Nor do I feel like experimenting with it considering I opened my sources.list....
<K-Ryan> But I can see how it's well suited to those who prefer everything right there.
<arkanabar> ^X means same as ctrl-X, brings up a quit dialog at the bottom of the buffer; ^G opens help.
<K-Ryan> Oh, I didn't understand the ^
<arkanabar> I only use it b/c neither kdesu nor gksu works for me.
<arkanabar> I learned that way back on a DEC-10, writing JCL batch files
<K-Ryan> Mmm
<stdin> ^ has always meant Ctrl
<stdin> even in windows :p
<K-Ryan> <- Was mainly a Windows user
<K-Ryan> ?
<K-Ryan> I've never seen that used like that to be honest, ever.
<arkanabar> well, in DOS, stdin....
<brian_> okay no one breathe my wifi card is working it might cause it to crash
<K-Ryan> But I never dealt with DOS either...
<stdin> arkanabar: well win95 runs on DOS :p
<K-Ryan> !winamp
<arkanabar> er, so to speak, if you want to call that running.
<ubotu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<franz_> stdin, both network upgrade for ubuntu and kubuntu did not work..i got the same problem
<MrBougo> arkanabar, some people told me that nano is sucky :p
<arkanabar> !amarok | K-Ryan
<ubotu> K-Ryan: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<K-Ryan> I should of figured that "win"
<K-Ryan> I have Amarok
<MrBougo> but it's indeed easier
<K-Ryan> I was just curious
<stdin> franz_: what error is it?
<franz_> stdin, this one ~> http://rafb.net/p/hInEIF48.html
<K-Ryan> franz_ you can always order a cd
<stdin> franz_: change your sources then
<arkanabar> recently heard that Windows is a 32 bit shell for a 16 bit system written for an 8 bit processor on a 4 bit bus by a 2 bit company that can't stand 1 bit of competition.
<stdin> franz_: try just taking off the "ph." or change to another close mirror
<K-Ryan> Heheh
<franz_> K-Ryan, k, i'll try that as well :)
<K-Ryan> I mean it won't show up for a little while, but it's always a fall back plan.
<franz_> stdin: hhmm...k, i'll try changing my sources to something other than .ph :)
<stdin> ^ about 3-6 weeks for a CD :P
<K-Ryan> Yeah...
<arkanabar> MrBougo, I would use gedit or kate if gksu or kdesu worked for me, but they never, ever do.  They bug up, and whatever file I was trying to modify instead winds up reverting to default.
<stdin> but, hey, it's FREE :)
<K-Ryan> I was just going to say
<franz_> stdin, yep....but it's free :) hehe :D
<K-Ryan> It's worth it because it's free.
<K-Ryan> I mean come on, I'm in NY.
<K-Ryan> They shipped me CDs from the Netherlands, how awesome is that?
<stdin> still took 3 weeks here, and I'm in the UK
<K-Ryan> Mine takes that extra 2 weeks =P
<asad> hello
<K-Ryan> Howdy
<stdin> but I did order about a week after it was out, so there was a backlog
<K-Ryan> Ah, still 3 weeks isn't bad.
<asad> does anyone know if there are any known audio bugs with feisty ?
<K-Ryan> Why? Having trouble?
<asad> yeah
<stdin> probally a few
<franz_> stdin, btw, if i change my mirror to hk. , ...would i end up having packages in mandarin? :) hehehe :D
<asad> I get scratching sounds
<stdin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<asad> I increasted the buffer and it improved a lot but if there is a lot of base I still get the problem
<stdin> franz_: no, they all have the same exact packages
<franz_> stdin, i see. thanks :)
<asad> sweet
<arkanabar> I just ordered feisty CDs ... last time I tried to upgrade, it broke nautilus.
* franz_ tries hk
<K-Ryan> asad, I have the same problem
<K-Ryan> I usually lowered the system volume and turned my speakers up a little bit more.
<K-Ryan> That "helped"
<stdin> nautilus is a gnome app, it was broke from the point it was coded :p
<asad> yeah, turning up the volume definitly helps mask it
<K-Ryan> No no
<K-Ryan> Turn down the system volume
<arkanabar> yah, but at that point, the install also resized the login screen and I lost my options menu for over a week and couldn't choose session type.
<K-Ryan> Then turn up your speaker volume. Worked for me
<asad> turn up the volume on the speakers :) yeah I understand
<K-Ryan> Okay, it looked like you replied in a sarcastic manner. Never can tell on the internet...
<asad> oh, no I wasn't being sarcastic
<asad> appreciate the help
<K-Ryan> I gathered that =P
<K-Ryan> No problem
<Zeelot> hello again! cant seem to play any media (mp3 or avi or anything) on amarok or kaffeine...any ideas? they work fine on XMMS and MPlayer
<K-Ryan> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrBougo> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<asad> vlc works great for me, as opposed to kaffeine
<asad> maybe because vlc has a lot of codecs built in ?
<stdin> yeah
<K-Ryan> Kaffeine works alright for me, but I like Amarok.
<K-Ryan> But with those you need the codec package.
<intelikey> which is right ?    case blah blah ; -h,--help); ;; ;esac     or  case blah blah ; -h|--help); ;; ;esac       or will they both work ?
<Zeelot> K-Ryan: i have all the codecs
<Zeelot> the ones I need anyways
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<stdin> intelikey: the | one
<K-Ryan> I dunno...
<Zeelot> I get some error about no decoder found
<stdin> intelikey: | = "or" in case
<Zeelot> but...they are there as mplayer is using them
<K-Ryan> Do you mind using XMMS and MPlayer?
<asad> !input method
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about input method - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asad> hmm
<stdin> Zeelot: you have libxine-extracodecs ?
<K-Ryan> He said he has the codecs he needs, so I assumed he did.
<Zeelot> leme check
<stdin> and mplayer doesn't use xine
<Zeelot> I should
<Zeelot> yea
<unclemike> audio cds are acting wierd on this machine. amarok wont play em and loads them to "cdda:/4"  and clicking the audio cd icon just opens konqueror
<K-Ryan> unclemike when konqueror opens up, are the audio files displayed?
<unclemike> yeah, and a folder called Flac and Mp3 and a bunch of other wierd stuff
<K-Ryan> Have you looked inside them?
<unclemike> they are shown as was files
<unclemike> *wav* files
<unclemike> yeah its got the songs names, but with different extensions
<K-Ryan> Hmm
<K-Ryan> You have the extra codecs installed?
<K-Ryan> libxine-extracodecs
<unclemike> mp3 in the Mp3 folder, Cda folder, Information, Full CD, Ogg Vorbis
<unclemike> those are the folders int the audio cd,  and this is an old cd not enhanced.  this hgappens for every cd I have
<unclemike> yeah I have a feeling Its from some crap automatix installed
<K-Ryan> I'm unfamiliar with that kind of issue, perhaps someone else can help.
<unclemike> you could be rigth
<K-Ryan> Sorry to sound like tech support =P
<K-Ryan> You might want to try this in your terminal
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<K-Ryan> If the problem was missing codecs that will solve your problem.
<unclemike> haha.  sorry to come in here with the tired "I srewed something up, help me"
<unclemike> haha
<K-Ryan> No biggie, I enjoy helping people out.
<unix_infidel> anyone here used the fiesty live cd + ntfs-clone to backup ~10-15 gigs?"
<unix_infidel> i'm curious about how much time it takes to JUST create a ntfs-clone backup.
<unix_infidel> no compression.
<unclemike> K-Ryan:  im thinking the problem is *too many* codecs.  automatix did not tell me what it was installing
<K-Ryan> I don't think you can have too many.
<Perseid> Hello. I have XP, Vista and Linux installed. Vista and XP boot fine from the Vista bootloader but Linux doesn't boot anymore. I'm using the boot DVD to get in but I can't figure out how to fix GRUB.
<K-Ryan> It's one codec per file type as far as I know.
<unclemike> K-Ryan:  I set this up for my uncle (if you cant tell)
<K-Ryan> Mmm, alright
<unclemike> Perseid: did you install vista *after you installed Linux?
<Perseid> Yes
<K-Ryan> Any luck with the libxine-extracodecs?
<K-Ryan> Perseid that's your problem
<K-Ryan> The Vista boot loader overwrote the Grub boot loader.
<unclemike> Yeah, Windows does not play nice.
<unclemike> you have to reinstall grub
<Perseid> I know.
<nixternal> gotta love MS...never install MS after Linux, it rewrites the MBR purposely...evil bastages ;)
<K-Ryan> So it leaves your computer with only the option of booting Windows
<tmbg> my pornview (v 0.2pre1-7) segfaults in a similar manner to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=345100 but this bug was supposed to be fixed in 0.2pre1-6?
<K-Ryan> Okay then, you need to install grub.
<K-Ryan> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<K-Ryan> Heheh
<nixternal> notice how Linux (a majority of the distros) play nice and even include MS in the loader (lilo or grub), granted they toss it at the bottom where it belongs, but they still play nice ;)
<felzix> should Xorg be taking up 300mB of memory?
<K-Ryan> Oh that reminds me.
<K-Ryan> I have so many different Ubuntu versions listed in Grub it's ridiculous.
<K-Ryan> Granted it puts Windows really far down where it deserves to be.
<K-Ryan> But it's ridiculous. I think I'm up to 9, how can I remove the older ones that I don't need?
<tmbg> felzix, depends. what window manager or desktop environment are you using? some like kde try to use up memory in order to run faster
<felzix> kde
<felzix> since I only have 512 ram, this may be a problem...
<unclemike> K-Ryan: libxine-extracodecs was is installed.  this is a fresh kubuntu feisty install and all the codecs are set up. I just think automatix bogged it up with a bunch of crap.  It installed a tons of uneeded crap
<felzix> combined with amarok, I have about 70mb left to work with
<K-Ryan> That might be it but I can't be sure as I didn't use Automatix.
<K-Ryan> Keep asking around though, someone is bound to be able to help.
<elyon> unclemike: That is why Ubuntu strongly recommends AGAINST using Automatix.
<unclemike> yes, I can see taht now
<MrBougo> is there any way to check if a package is installed?
<MrBougo> with the console
<unclemike> Its nice for google earth and some stuff, but mesing with codecs...
<tmbg> MrBougo, you can check with apt-get.
<elyon> MrBougo: Try typing "which [package name] " and hit enter
<MrBougo> oh thank you :)
<elyon> MrBougo: If it returns a location, then it is installed ;)
<MrBougo> ima try both :p
<MrBougo> okay :)
<tmbg> errr apt-cache
<MrBougo> oh
<tmbg> apt-cache showpkg $whatever
<stdin> MrBougo: or just do "dpkg -l | grep package"
<K-Ryan> Anyone know how I can remove some of the ubuntu boot options from the grub menu?
<K-Ryan> I have 9 of them.
<elyon> K-Ryan: I'm assuming it is displaying all the different linux kernel versions?
<Perseid> OK. I want to make sure I don't nuke my Vista bootloader. find /boot/grub/stage1 says (hd2,0). If I say root and setup (hd2,0) that is the linux partition, right? I have lots of drives on this system and it's hard to tell which is which.
<K-Ryan> Probably
<tmbg> or apt-cache pkgnames | grep $whatever
<franz_> stdin, K-Ryan, looks like one of the forums posts was correct...you have a better chance of upgrading to fiesty with a slower connection :)
<tmbg> so many ways to skin the same cat
<K-Ryan> franz_ it depends on too many conditions.
<K-Ryan> You're best bet is to try the upgrade while waiting for the cd.
<K-Ryan> Whichever happens first happens first.
<K-Ryan> Win either way ;)
<unclemike> does apt-get have a history I can look through? dont see it in the man page?
<K-Ryan> elyon how would i got about removing the older ones?
<franz_> K-Ryan, true :) thanks for the help :) ( hopefully my distro update will now finish :) )
<K-Ryan> franz_ No problem and good luck!
<franz_> stdin, thanks for all the help ! :)
<Perseid> "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd2,0)"... failed" Do I care?
<K-Ryan> unclemike, I'm unaware or a history, but you can always tap the up arrow to cycle through commands you have entered.
<elyon> unclemike: Unfortunately not.  I've always wished for that too... I've had many moments where I use Adept to install a bunch of packages, but when it doesn't install Menu listings (such as with VLC), it's hard to remember what I just installed.  But there's no way to look that up.
<unclemike> cause I wish I knew what automatix installed
<unclemike> thats what I thought...
<intelikey> unclemike   sudo update-menus
<elyon> !automatix | unclemike
<ubotu> unclemike: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<elyon> unclemike:  That's why it's so bad to use automatix... there's very little chance of reversing what it's done.
<K-Ryan> Like what ubotu said, you'll probably be best off reinstalling.
<elyon> intelikey: I don't have that command.
<TheCreationist> there, intelikey, sorry ;)
<K-Ryan> elyon sorry to bother again but you're the only person who has given me a lead, but how would i remove the older linux kernels?
<K-Ryan> I said but twice in the same sentence, can you tell I'm getting tired? =)
<MrBougo> you are
<MrBougo> how can i tell tar to extract a tar to some dir
<MrBougo> i know how to extract it to the current dir
<Whitey> hello everyone
<MrBougo> but on a specified dir??
<K-Ryan> Hello Whitey
<Whitey> I'm having a problem with my kubuntu feisty - I'm on a live cd now. I did a reset 30 minutes ago, and now grub's giving me error 22 :(
<K-Ryan> MrBougo I'm not sure, I'll take a look at the program though
<TheCreationist> K-Ryan: I would suggest looking through Adept for "linux" and "module".  But I know that grub has a text file that allows you to set the exact options that appear.  But I don't know exactly where/what that text file is.
<unclemike> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<TheCreationist> K-Ryan: Maybe search Google for grub configuration tips?
<K-Ryan> Whitey try google, pop in Grub error 22
<K-Ryan> Start there
<Whitey> hmmm, is konqueror the web browser for the livecd?
<MrBougo> aw, i ejected a disk before unmounting it...
<TheCreationist> Whitey: Yes, unfortunately.
<Whitey> mmm, seeems to be :P
<tmbg> my pornview (v 0.2pre1-7) segfaults in a similar manner to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=345100 but this bug was supposed to be fixed in 0.2pre1-6?
<MrBougo> and now that disk icon is stuck on my desktop
<TheCreationist> Who the hell uses Konqueror for their default browser anyway?
<TheCreationist> ugh
<K-Ryan> Konqueror is the default web browser for Kubuntu
<MrBougo> what can i do? :p
<K-Ryan> Put it back in and try again?
<K-Ryan> I use Konqueror...
<TheCreationist> K-Ryan: I'm sorry lol
<unclemike> I have to say, I just started using dolphin just to see, since its the buzz for kde4,  and I kinda like it
<Whitey> I'm a firefox fan myself :)
<K-Ryan> I don't see what's so bad about it *shrug*
<Whitey> although it has it's downsides
<K-Ryan> I use FireFox when I'm on Windows
<TheCreationist> Whitey: I haven't found any yet, but I'm sure there are a few.
<tmbg> firefox isn't the sleek and sexy browser it was a year or two ago
<Whitey> if I'm running a game in the foreground, I use konqueror - uses less memory
<unclemike> well konqueror loads pagees in wierd orders
<intelikey> hmmm ff is about my least tollerated browser
<K-Ryan> Opera?
<Whitey> well some of my favorite firefox addons have some linux memory leak issues :P
<TheCreationist> I'm too attached to all my Firefox extensions...
<unclemike> that makes them shift around alot when its loading
<K-Ryan> I know what you're talking about, it messed google up the other day.
<unclemike> yeah, just read that article on osnews
<unclemike> firefox is not the lean mean browser it used to be.   I used back in pheonix days
<K-Ryan> I still prefer it over IE
<K-Ryan> But I've never tried anything else, so it's the logical choice.
<intelikey> installing plain ff wants over 70m packages
<Whitey> opera isn't too bad - before firefox, it was my prefered browser on windows
<tmbg> unclemike, heh, you repeated almost the exact thing I said 20 seconds ago
<tmbg> 00:58 <tmbg> firefox isn't the sleek and sexy browser it was a year or two ago 01:00 <unclemike> firefox is not the lean mean browser it used to be.   I used back in pheonix days
<unclemike> haha
<K-Ryan> Haha
<unclemike> your right I missed it
<K-Ryan> Stop it! Now he's copying me!
<K-Ryan> =P
<unclemike> but I changed it around enough to get past the trademark ppl
<K-Ryan> Yeah yeah, a lowercase h...
<unclemike> I use opera on my 266 laptop with Icewin. haha its the only thing that seems to run decent enough
<unclemike> besides lynx that is
<cWolfe> why do most .wmv's suck?
<unclemike> lol
<cWolfe> in feisty...
<K-Ryan> .wmv
<K-Ryan> "Windows"
<tmbg> no one has any idea about pornview & libxine segfault?
<K-Ryan> pornview?
<K-Ryan> Umm
<cWolfe> K-Ryan,  um, yes porn nvids
<tmbg> it has a silly name but it's a good image viewer.
<cWolfe> oh
<Whitey> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/pornview
<Whitey> :P
<cWolfe> not what Tmbg means
<tmbg> for porn and for whatever other kind of images that people look at. the ones that aren't porn. I've heard about such a thing
<unclemike> well I guess my friday nights gonna consist of a good old wipe the HD and reinstall feisty. w00t!
<K-Ryan> Well you can do both at the same time
<K-Ryan> It only took me 15 minutes or so to install.
<tmbg> oh. thought you meant watch porn and reinstall feisty
<K-Ryan> Get your mind out of the gutter =P
<K-Ryan> Really we should stop before we get yelled at.
<Whitey> K-Ryan: I've been googling for 10 minutes for grub error 22, all I've found is solutions for people with windows cds :(
<K-Ryan> Whitey I'll enter it for you and see if anything pops up
<Whitey> :P
<unclemike> well the guy live 3 hours away so I gotta make sure everything he has is set up.  this was an ME *cring* box a few days ago
<Whitey> lots of solutions for restoring the windows booter... which really wouldn't help me at all
<Whitey> maybe I should go have a poke at my grub files..
<K-Ryan> Wait
<Whitey> gotta work out what prtition they're on first though -_-
<K-Ryan> You have the GRUB Loading stage 1.5
<K-Ryan> GRUB loading, please wait...
<K-Ryan> Error 22
<K-Ryan> That?
<Whitey> yes :P
<Whitey> I believe that's it
<unclemike> but I have to admit.  Feisty has convinced me to finally start putting Linux on friends and family computers
<K-Ryan> I had that...
<Whitey> it means grub can't find the partiton
<unclemike> in the last 2 months Ive installed it on 5 computers!
<K-Ryan> It means Grub can't be found
<Whitey> not bad unclemike :)
<intelikey> Whitey boot problems ?
<K-Ryan> Go mikey
<Whitey> I was using MEPIS before hand, but I love Kubuntu Feisty :P
<MrBougo> heh, when i click "administrator mode" in the CP in "date and time" it doesnt do anything
<K-Ryan> Yes intelikey, his GRUB is giving him trouble.
<Whitey> yes intelikey
<MrBougo> i only see tgat red square
<MrBougo> that*
<unclemike> and not one complaint! well confusion yes. but they cant beleive how fast its running
<Whitey> hmmm, I don't like koversation's tabbing system =/. Very strange
<intelikey> Whitey k where are you now ?
<K-Ryan> I like it
<Whitey> on my kubuntu livecd
<K-Ryan> He's on a Live CD
<MrBougo> how can i change my timezone now...
<Whitey> feisty 7.04 I believe
<K-Ryan> KDE Menu>System Settings
<intelikey> Whitey ok pastebin   sudo fdisk -l
<K-Ryan> Start there MrBougo
<unclemike> they all wanted to buy new computers and I said why? 1.5 Ghz running like dogs with XP. sucha  sad sad waste
<K-Ryan> I myself want to get myself a new computer.
<Whitey> heh... pastebin.com's broken :P
<Whitey> Query failure: Can't open file: 'recent.MYI'. (errno: 145)
<MrBougo> ok K-Ryan
<Whitey> I'll try .ca :P
<K-Ryan> This one is 6 years old, the DVD drive is stuck.
<K-Ryan> The CD drive is getting stuck.
<K-Ryan> It's an old P4 1.8GHz processor
<MrBougo> then when i click on date & time then "administrator mode" it should ask me for my password
<Whitey> http://pastebin.ca/496376
<MrBougo> but it doesn't, and show me that red square
<K-Ryan> Granted it runs nicely because I upgraded the RAM and graphics card.
<MrBougo> heh, it works no
<intelikey> looking
<MrBougo> now*
<unclemike> I was thinking of putting out an add around town and at my college for free linux install
<MrBougo> that's odd...
<Whitey> I have another hard drive, 120GB with a single windows partition on it, but it's not showing up there..
<Whitey> haven't touched it in about 6 months
<MrBougo> thank you anyways K-Ryan :p
<K-Ryan> You're welcome ;)
<MrBougo> xD
<K-Ryan> unclemike the only thing is you'd have to worry if someone screwed it up.
<unclemike> ok well install time. thanx for the help K-Ryan
<unclemike> yeah one did
<Whitey> hmmm... I wonder what that W95 Ext'd is =/
<K-Ryan> They'll make you buy them Vista =P
<K-Ryan> *shivers*
<intelikey> Whitey oooh yuch.  how did your sda1 get deleted ?
<unclemike> started adding media devices all over the place
<unclemike> lol
<K-Ryan> No problem, good luck with everything mike
<unclemike> trying to find a cd she forgot to put into the drive
<unclemike> omg...
<K-Ryan> I think I'm going to head out for the night
<Whitey> intelikey: as far as I know, it didn't =/
<Whitey> all I did is reboot....
<K-Ryan> G'night guys.
<tahsin> is this a kubuntu help chat room ?
<Whitey> night K-Ryan - ty :)
<K-Ryan> Yes tahsin it is
<intelikey> Whitey looks like  653 blank cylenders at the beginning of the disk
<MrBougo> why does my tty font look odd...
<MrBougo> it looks like greek stuff
<MrBougo> i get some encoding glitches
<Whitey> hmmm... would that be my boot sector?
<Whitey> I know it's not my root (thank god)
<Whitey> sda8 is my kubuntu root
<tahsin> Can anyone help me get more softwares on the add/remove software list ?
<MrBougo> on line 16 of the apt-get manpage, i see "considered the user<tau greek letter>s"
<intelikey> Whitey that translate to about 5g on that disk that was probably where grub lived
<MrBougo> and the m and w look odd...
<Whitey> grub needs 5GB? o_O
<Whitey> oh wait..
<Whitey> it would have been my old MEPIS root
<intelikey> Whitey no  but was probably on that partition
<Whitey> that was 5GB
<Whitey> and had a /boot
<Whitey> hmmm, but it should have been booting off my kubuntu boot...
<tahsin> Can anyone help me get more softwares on the add/remove software list ?
<Whitey> well, my root is in sda8, and /boot is in there... How can I make grub understand that? :P
<intelikey> Whitey well we'll try to get it to       try this in a konsole ....  give me a second to check something first
<Whitey> k :P
<MrBougo> do you guys also have a crazy tty font?
<MrBougo> m and w's look capital
<tahsin> K-Ryan Can you help me get more softwares on the add/remove software list ?
<Whitey> MrBougo: I have "considered the user's "back-end""
<Whitey> :P
<MrBougo> huh?
<Whitey> in the apt-get man
<intelikey> Whitey  sudo mount /dev/sda8 /media && sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/ /dev/sda
<Whitey> I think it's a character encoding thing, that replaces things like ' and " with weird letters
<MrBougo> oh
<MrBougo> me too
<MrBougo> but the " ' " in "user's" looks odd
<tahsin> intelikey Can you help me get more softwares on the add/remove software list ?
<intelikey> Whitey that assumes you didn't have it mounted
<Whitey> yeah, I just unmounted it intelikey :P
<MrBougo> it's white, not gray, and it's a greek letter or something
<MrBougo> looks like tau
<intelikey> tahsin pastebin the output of;  cat /etc/apt/sources.list      and i'll see
<Whitey> hmmm, I got some xfs warnings intelikey, but no errors
<Whitey> (hd0)   /dev/sda
<Whitey> (hd1)   /dev/sdb
<intelikey> yes the warning is normal
<Whitey> that looks right...
<intelikey> test it
<Whitey> I think that's the boot map from when I installed kubuntu
<MrBougo> Whitey, you used konsole right?
<Whitey> good point, brb (I hope :P)
<Whitey> yes MrBougo :P
<MrBougo> i'm talking about the tty, ctrl-alt-F1
<MrBougo> in konsole it looks ok :)
<FrankX> hi all, for some reason my "Start Bar" has disappeared!? it keeps doing it *sometimes* when I boot the pc up. No errors are shown. anyone got any ideas how to A) get it back & B) stop it from disappearing in the first place.?
<Whitey> oh, I don't use tty :P
<Whitey> brb :D
<tahsin> intelikey Do I paste the whole thing here ?
<intelikey> MrBougo i'm a console guy what gives ?
<intelikey> tahsin not here.  use a pastebin.
<tahsin> intelikey how do i do that ?
<tahsin> intelikey im new
<intelikey> tahsin http://www.pastebin.ca
<MrBougo> intelikey, do your console font also look odd with m's and w's?
<tahsin> thnx
<intelikey> go there you'll see tahsin
<MrBougo> they look like capital letters
<intelikey> MrBougo no i've got a good clean console
<MrBougo> oh
<MrBougo> line 16 of manpage apt-get looks ok too?
<MrBougo> with "user's"
<tahsin> intelikey i posted it
<intelikey> tahsin i need the url it returned
<tahsin> http://www.pastebin.ca/496387
<intelikey> ok
<intelikey> tahsin if you are not going to use that upgrade feature you should probably comment out line 1
<tahsin> intelikey okay then ?
<tahsin> intelikey how do i more softwares
<MrBougo> heh, now my TTY looks ok...
<intelikey> lines 28/29 you can uncomment   "not always the best idea though"
<MrBougo> i don't get it... i really don't
<MrBougo> i have minor problems, i try to understand them, and they suddenly disappear
<MrBougo> lmao
<intelikey> MrBougo sounds like a framebuffering issue maybe.   try "on the next boot"  using vga=normal    and see if it still does it
<tahsin> intelikey how do i more softwares
<tahsin> add more softwares*
<intelikey> tahsin lines 35 through 39 should be removed   they are redundant.
<tahsin> ok
<Linux_Galore> can anyone tell me if www.kde-apps.org or www.kde-look.org are still up
<MrBougo> intelikey, is it possible that it affects only m's and w's and thow one greek letter instead of an apostrophe?
<MrBougo> show*
<MrBougo> Linux_Galore,  kde-apps down
<MrBougo> look too
<Linux_Galore> MrBougo: good, I dont need to fix my proxy
<intelikey> tahsin now beyond that i regret to inform you, i can not (or maybe will not) be able to help you add more listings    that is all of the official listings.
<tahsin> intelikey okay so that means that i will have to work with these limited number of softwares ?
<intelikey> MrBougo yes   it's also possable that console-utils is misconfigured or has a bug.   i personally don't use it.
<Whitey> well it kind of worked intelikey :D
<Whitey> better than it was anyway... :P
<intelikey> tahsin yes or install from source code things that are not listed in them
<Linux_Galore> hmm www.gnome-look.org is also down
<Whitey> when I tried to boot normally, from the HD, I got the friendly old SYSTEM DISK ERROR message
<intelikey> !b=e | tahsin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b=e - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrBougo> intelikey, it looks fixed now, after rebooting...
<Whitey> I tried using my kubuntu livecd to boot off the first hd, and it opened grub
<Whitey> however I continually got an error trying to boot there - wrong hard drive =/
<intelikey> MrBougo i'll hang it on "frame buffer"  until proven different.
<MrBougo> anyways i can't check this, because the problem is gone :p
<intelikey> Whitey ok one other thing.    is your disk  ide or sata ?   or other ?
<Whitey> intelikey: there aren't many files in /boot, only 6 of them and no folders... shouldn't there be more? =/
<Whitey> ide
<Whitey> however kubuntu reads it as a sda :(
<intelikey> Whitey edit the /boot/grub/devices.map    and change the sda to hda     "no promices but it might help"
<Whitey> there are no folders in /boot :P
<intelikey> Whitey yes linux reads it as sda because it's using scsi emulation for all disks   but the bios doesn't  and that's what grub reads.  the bios
<Whitey> silly ubuntu :P
<intelikey> Whitey say what ?
<Whitey> there are no folders in boot :P
<intelikey> <Whitey> there are no folders in /boot ?
<Whitey> only 6 files, no folders
<intelikey> no grub/ ?
<Whitey> nope :P
<intelikey> are you on the live cd as we speek ?
<Whitey> hmmm... wait a second...
<Whitey> my bad -_-
<Whitey> I'm looking in /boot
<Whitey> not /media/boot
<Whitey> :P
<intelikey> :)
<Whitey> damn partitions
<Whitey> hmmm...
<Whitey> in my device.map, I now have
<Whitey> hd0)   /dev/hda
<Whitey> (hd1)   /dev/sdb
<Whitey> however
<Whitey> in menu.lst, my ubuntu load reads
<Whitey> root            (hd1,7)
<Whitey> that means it'll attempt to boot off sdb, right?
<Whitey> so I should change that one to hda, not the other one?
<intelikey> Whitey i just thought of something else that may be tweekin' grub's mellon       there isn't a partition 1   so bios may be mis-numbering them.
<intelikey> Whitey right.
<Whitey> does it matter if hd0 and hd1 are pointing to hda?
<intelikey> Whitey fix your menu.lst
<Whitey> I'm pretty sure hd0 was originally sda though, as I do have a sata
<Whitey> ok
<Whitey> this is good actually... I'm understanding a bit more about my PC ^_^
<Whitey> anyhoot, reboot number two :P
<intelikey> yes it matters.   the devices.map tells grub where to find the kernel    the menu.lst tells the kernel where it lives.     so you will by all means have to get them both in an acceptable state as pertaining to the way bios sees them
<fdoving> good thing someone are positive when things break :)
<intelikey> fdoving yeah
<fdoving> 08:41 < Whitey> this is good actually... I'm understanding a bit more about my PC ^_^
<fdoving> i like that one :)
<intelikey> fdoving yeah
<intelikey> some people are easy to help.
<intelikey> then there are the ones that know nothing
<intelikey> and worse than that there are the ones that know everything
<FrankX> my K-bar (same as start bar in windows?) has disappeared - how do i get it back? (not due to it being auto hidden)
<intelikey> FrankX  sudo killall kicker ;kicker
<FrankX> and more to the point, how do I stop it from disappearing in the first place?
<intelikey> you can use   alt+f2  to get a place to put that
<fdoving> click run in terminal if you use sudo.
<tmbg> or alt+space
<intelikey> oh wait.  kdesu  killall kicker ;kicker
<fdoving> alt+space does not take regular commands.
<fdoving> only desktop-file-names.
<intelikey> sudo wont open a window....
<tmbg> kdesu will.
<FrankX> ok, thanks but it came up for a second, seemed to empty the trash:/ then went again ?!?
<intelikey> FrankX fdoving would be the one to help you trubble shoot how it vanished    i don't normally use the pointy clicky thingy called a GUI
<fdoving> intelikey: probably an applet, as they are in the same process. systray-things have their own processes.
<FrankX> i would do konsole but canny even get to it! lol
<intelikey> FrankX you can.   alt+f2  konsole
<FrankX> it seems to do this randomly when i start up
<FrankX> ooh nice - konsole ;o)
<raylu> pointy clicky thingy called a gui....
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> i hear the fox puppies fighting,  i'm going to see if i can get a look at them.
<FrankX> so without the "pointy clicky thing", in konsole what do i do? lol
<whitey> just here to say ty so much intelikey :D
<whitey> it works :P
<whitey> although I have to use my kubuntu livecd and choose "boot from first hard drive" to make grub work
<whitey> but I've always done that
<whitey> I don't really mind though, I don't use my cdrom drive :)
<whitey> anyway, ty again ^_^
<intelikey> man what a dog fight.
<intelikey> i didn't know foxes were so agressive
<LordOfThePigs> Hello!
<intelikey> you'd think that these puppies were trying to kill each other...    (wild silver foxes)
<LordOfThePigs> Does anybody know why Kubuntu download firefox when I install the Chinese language from the system settings?
<LordOfThePigs> definitely looks strange to me...
<intelikey> LordOfThePigs sounds strange too
<intelikey> sudo apt-get remove firefox   and see if it offers to take the language pack with it ?
<intelikey> you can always say no.
<LordOfThePigs> well... It's not finished installing yet
<intelikey> oh yeah.  ff is huge
<LordOfThePigs> yeah, and so is the chinese language pack
<LordOfThePigs> not to mention that chinese internet connections blow...
<fdoving> LordOfThePigs: what is the packagename of that langpack?
<LordOfThePigs> er...the first package to be downloaded was language-pack-kde-zh-base
<fdoving> that does not depend on firefox.
<LordOfThePigs> I suppose that's the main package that the language installer chose
<LordOfThePigs> Then, maybe the language installed decided that I needed firefox
<fdoving> LordOfThePigs: or maybe it decided to install the firefox language things. that would require firefox too :)
<LordOfThePigs> heh
<fdoving> mozilla-firefox-locale-zh-cn or similar.
<intelikey> or mozila-language* which would prolly opt for ff
<LordOfThePigs> I really don't know what packages the language installer chose, I don't get to see those
<LordOfThePigs> so...
<fdoving> you can find out when it's finished. in /var/log/dpkg.log
<LordOfThePigs> Should I consider this install of firefox as a bug?
<fdoving> LordOfThePigs: yes.
<intelikey> language-pack-kde-zh-base   Depends: locales (>= 2.3.6), language-pack-kde-zh    <<<  that's dapper,
<LordOfThePigs> well... I found out that chinese input is just borked most of the time
<LordOfThePigs> I thought I did something wrong in my first try at installing it, so I reinstalled the whole system
<LordOfThePigs> applied the updates
<intelikey> yes zh needs to be totally rewriten as far as computers are concerned
<LordOfThePigs> and directly used the language installer to add chinese
<adydas> whats the dang file you edit to change run levels to boot to console first
<LordOfThePigs> How come it works reasonably well on Ubuntu though?
<intelikey> adydas there isn't one
<adydas> err
<fdoving> adydas: you don't change runlevels to do that anymore. you move /etc/rc2.d/S99kdm to /etc/rc2.d/K99kdm
<adydas> im posative ive done it before
<adydas> since when
<adydas> my last install of kubuntu i edited a 5 to a 3 or somthing
<adydas> in a conf..
<fdoving> it's been the proper way to do it for years.
<intelikey> adydas all runlevels are alike except 0,1,6   halt single (root console) and reboot  respectivly
<adydas> ok so what must i do to boot to console by default
<fdoving> adydas: you move /etc/rc2.d/S99kdm to /etc/rc2.d/K99kdm
<adydas> or what can i googgle ( as this is why im getting nothing )
<LordOfThePigs> where should I report the bug?
<fdoving> adydas: S means start K means kill. rename it back if you want KDM back.
<intelikey> or just rm  /etc/rc2.d/S*dm
<fdoving> LordOfThePigs: bugs.ubuntu.com
<fdoving> intelikey: that would make them re-appear on upgrades.
<youbuntu> !defragment
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defragment - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> would let them.  yes
<LordOfThePigs> and how come it tries to install some Dapper package...
<adydas> s13kdm ?
<intelikey> LordOfThePigs what ?
<uga> uhm, anyone knows if websvn can be made require authentication just like dav?
<LordOfThePigs> well, that what you said, isn't it? --> language-pack-kde-zh-base   Depends: locales (>= 2.3.6), language-pack-kde-zh    <<<  that's dapper,
<intelikey> LordOfThePigs you misread.  i said that listhing was for dapper.   i have dapper
<LordOfThePigs> oh
<intelikey> LordOfThePigs so you would know why the version numbers didn't match
* intelikey is hard to read.
<unix_infidel> anyone here ever tried a backup of an ntfs partition with ntfs-clone and a feisty live cd?
<unix_infidel> no compression involved, how long is the process usually.
* intelikey is a self made moron, and it takes a special kind of idiot to understand him.
<intelikey> here comes one now.
<uga> oh well, lets use apache auth...
<intelikey> fdoving know anything about uga's Q   i'm network illiterate
<LordOfThePigs> so, I've checked the 4 language-pack packages that have been downloaded, and none depends on firefox
<adydas> ok
<adydas> i have no such file in my rc2.d folder called S99kdm
<uga> intelikey: it's fine, I think I figured out, but thanks anyway. Websvn doesn't seem to implement any authentication system, but apache allows doing that itself
<uga> intelikey: it's explained here nicely http://www.sesp.cse.clrc.ac.uk/Publications/cvs-svn/node46.html
<intelikey> adydas as i mentioned    *dm   could be gdm xdm    and the prefix could be  S{0..99}
<LordOfThePigs> Oh, and I have another general question. Is there any defined cycle on which Ubuntu updates application packages?
<intelikey> uga ok.   and fdoving you can disreguard my Q  :)
<intelikey> LordOfThePigs yes as bug fixes and security updates come out
<intelikey> almost daily something is updated
<LordOfThePigs> yeah, I saw the security fixes
<LordOfThePigs> but I mean real application updates
<intelikey> next release
<intelikey> 6 months
<LordOfThePigs> Okay
<LordOfThePigs> and What's into the multiverse packages?
<adydas> anyone got a help file to help me change to console only booting
<intelikey> !repos | LordOfThePigs
<ubotu> LordOfThePigs: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> adydas   find /etc/rc2.d/ -iname '*dm'    and  mv it replacing the S with  a K    or rm it completly
<intelikey> surely you can do that...
<adydas> i think i got it
<adydas> i had no "kdm" file in there that i could find
<adydas> either way 'update-rc.d -f kdm remove" does the trick
<intelikey> E: unexpected EOF looking for matching '
<oldwest> using kubuntu - added kde toys - but can't see it in anywhere in K Menu - any idea's?
<intelikey> kdesu update-menus
<tmbg> or run kappfinder
<Perseid> I'm in grub, and find /boot/grub/stage1 says not found even though I can navigate to /boot/grub and stage1 is right there.
<oldwest> intelikey - run from konsole?
<fdoving> adydas: be aware that on kdm upgrades it will be re-enabeled with the update-rc.d -f kdm remove method.
<intelikey> or wait 20 seconds and they will probably be in the kmenu
<intelikey> oldwest yes
<fdoving> intelikey: update-menus is for the debian menu-thing. kbuildsycoca is for kde.
<oldwest> thx - will give it a try
<intelikey> fdoving it doesn't update in kde ?
<fdoving> intelikey: update-menus will only update the debian-submenu of the kmenu, if you have the 'menu' package installed. (update-menus is part of that package)
* intelikey makes note to self.  i need to leave the kde questions alone...
<LordOfThePigs> oh, it seems that language-support-zh requires mozilla-firefox-locale-zh-cn which in turn requires firefox
<intelikey> so is 'menu' default in kubuntu ?
<LordOfThePigs> heh...
<fdoving> LordOfThePigs: that was my guess, please report a bug on that one.
<LordOfThePigs> and it also requires thunderbird...
<richard> ahojte
<intelikey> and oo.o
<intelikey> Depends: mozilla-firefox-locale-zh-cn, mozilla-firefox-locale-zh-tw, scim-chewing, scim-pinyin, scim-tables-zh, openoffice.org-help-zh-cn | openoffice.org2-help-zh-cn, openoffice.org-help-zh-tw | openoffice.org2-help-zh-tw, openoffice.org-l10n-zh-cn | openoffice.org2-l10n-zh-cn, openoffice.org-l10n-zh-tw | openoffice.org2-l10n-zh-tw, im-switch, thunderbird-locale-zh-cn, gimp-help-zh-cn
<LordOfThePigs> Oh, one last thing. When I installed kubuntu-desktop on top of my ubuntu, I got a wizard to setup the general behavior of KDE, like single click to open folders and stuff
<LordOfThePigs> How can I get this wizard to show under kubuntu
<oldwest> intelikey - got following error - update-menus: not found
<intelikey> oldwest yes sorry fdoving corrected me.  that's not a default app.   try   kbuildsycoca
<intelikey> oldwest that should be there.
<Perseid> Adept is saying the package manager is in use and its not...
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | Perseid
<ubotu> Perseid: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<oldwest> ran that and got - ERROR: No database available!
<intelikey> did it work or not oldwest  ?
<oldwest> nope got error i listed
<intelikey> but did it work or not oldwest  ?
<intelikey> i think i remember jucato saying that was a feature not an error...
<oldwest> i will check k - menu to see if listed hang on
<oldwest> still don't see kde toys listed anywhere - try uninstall from synaptics - reboot - and reinstall?
<intelikey> it's in games
<oldwest> cheez - what klutz - soooorrrrryyyyyy.... ;o(
<oldwest> thx inteli - bein g a dumb a.. again - i've seen the ligt - grin
* intelikey waits for the reinstall of the os because of the lack of navagation of the menus....
<intelikey> sorry.  had to get a plug in on that one.
<intelikey> :)
<bogdan> hello
<guillermo> shockwave a flash player? how do i make this plugins work in webconquror or firefox?
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Perseid> Wow, this Kubuntu install has gone to pieces. Now I have no sound. I have an Audigy.
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intelikey> Perseid check there ^
<Perseid> Thanks
<intelikey> shooot...   line 513: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<kraut> moin
<intelikey> kraut
<kraut> hello intelikey
<guillermo> how do i make conqueror to use jave?
<guillermo> for some games i mean
<blackdiamond> Hi everybody. I've got a problem. Downloading a bioinformatic program "Folding@home" for linux from this webpage http://folding.stanford.edu/italian/download.html i obtain an .exe programm.. how is it possible in linux and what i have to do? thanks
<intelikey> unzip file.exe
<blackdiamond> is not possible to transform .exe in .deb?
<blackdiamond> using command lines?
<Perseid> OK. Since I have an Audigy I'm trying to modprobe snd-emu10k2 but it says it's not found. Is there a package I need to get?
<Hobbsee> blackdiamond: it's not
<blackdiamond> so, sorry for this stupid question..i have to unzipped exe file and then is possible to install it?
<blackdiamond> thanks hobb
<Hobbsee> that's the equivalent of asking if you can open a mac application on XP.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<Hobbsee> er, run
<Hobbsee> hi MilhousePunkRock!
<MilhousePunkRock> hello Hobbsee!
<MilhousePunkRock> What was that command to remove modules from init.d again?
<Hobbsee> remove, or unload?
<intelikey> any chance this will work in a case loop ?        `translations -s | grep -woie $WHATTODO`)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: So that's like "/etc/init.d/module.name remove" ?
<fdoving> MilhousePunkRock: are you looking for 'update-rc.d -f modulename remove' ? - remebmer it won't remove anything from /etc/init.d/, it will only remove the symlinks from /etc/rc?.
<fdoving> d
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock  or  modprobe -r module-name    ?
<MilhousePunkRock> fdoving: Yeah, update-rc, that's it...
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: what fdoving said :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Because I neither need bluetooth nor wacom stuff, every upgrade (like from dapper to edgy or from edgy to feisty) puts them back into action
<fdoving> MilhousePunkRock: ah, then you don't want update-rc.d, you want to manually rename the links in /etc/rc2.d/
<fdoving> MilhousePunkRock: you want to rename from example: S10script to K10script
<fdoving> MilhousePunkRock: that way they won't be reactivated by upgrades.
<MilhousePunkRock> fdoving: Just from S to K? Because there is some stuff with K already...
<fdoving> MilhousePunkRock: yes, from S to K. from Start to Kill
<MilhousePunkRock> what's the modprobe parameter to show all modules currently loaded?
<fdoving> MilhousePunkRock: use 'lsmod' for that.
<MilhousePunkRock> fdoving: Right, thanks, I keep forgetting even the basic stuff...
<fdoving> MilhousePunkRock: they will soon be history when we properly start using upstrart :)
<fdoving> upstart, that is.
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock  lsmod to list inserted modules.  modprobe -L to list all avalable modules     rmmod and modprobe -r  remove modules from the running kernel.
<MilhousePunkRock> fdoving: Well, I thought it was in Feisty. On the other hand, I was wondering why there is still the regular init script structur that I know from my Gentoo box...
<MilhousePunkRock> s/structur/structure
<MilhousePunkRock> So lsmod shows no wacom or bluetooth stuff... But raid, I wonder where that comes from...
<MilhousePunkRock> I think that's the downside of Kubuntu's automagic, you will always find things that you really do not need... No RAID or LVM here, but still it loads it...
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> all your wacom errors are from there.   i think
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: I don't get wacom errors, but as I do not have a tablet pc, I don't need those modules.. Anyway, thanks for the reminder to look into the xorg.conf too, because I would get errors now without the modules
<intelikey> bluetooth i'm not sure about.    grep -HiRe 'bluetooth' /etc     will surely list it though
<intelikey> oh and MilhousePunkRock most modules wont insert if the hardware is not there.    "some will of course"        and i couldn't tell you which those are.
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: Nice, looks like ibm-acpi loads the bluetooth stuff
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: But they will still try and look for the hardware, which slows down my boot process, won't they?
<intelikey> balal balal sham balal shama
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock yes.   unless you blacklist them or by some other means disable them.
<intelikey> there is always more than one method of removing the epidurmal of the felion
<intelikey> yaradi Habiat.   shalom.
<MrBougo> hello
<MrBougo> 361 connected, amazing
<aleksanteri> what's with kde-look.org? i get "connection refused" when trying to wget the index page >_>
<MrBougo> aleksanteri, it's down
<aleksanteri> any idea when it's coming back?
<MrBougo> how can i know this
<MrBougo> bah, just wait :)
<aleksanteri> right :P
<MrBougo> you can't do anything else, heh
<aleksanteri> yeah :|
<jordi_> aguna
<haense> grss gott, spricht jemand deutsch?
<MilhousePunkRock> haense: #kubuntu-de
<haense> ok thanks
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, I'm out now... Have a nice day everyone!
<MrBougo> heh, how can you disable spell chacking?
<MrBougo> checking*
<pag> MrBougo, where? or do you want to disable it everywhere?
<MrBougo> everywhere
<MrBougo> i gues i have to remove some packages
<Zot> a veces me pregunto si los peces duermen...
<pag> !es | Zot
<ubotu> Zot: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nbcb> what do i need in order to play a original movie dvd?????? what packages
<nbcb> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<|ericsson|> I'm having problems with dvd-playback in kaffeine, keeps telling me that no demux plugin is found
<lydia> i  hav problems with amule
<lydia> refuses to lauch
<lydia> help anymone?
<premier__> lydia: did you try running it in console?
<premier__> thats usually the first step in debugging a problem
<premier__> what is amule
<lydia> what command to run an app?
<lydia> amule is emule
<lydia> for linux users
<premier__> lydia: well, you got to a console window, and you type the name of the program.  Then tell me what it does
<premier__> what is emule?
<lydia> p2p
<lydia> failmed to open device
<lydia> texting skins
<lydia> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<lydia> the same fotr xmule
<lydia> *** glibc detected *** xmule: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0x08e92c0c ***
<sandhya> hello. How do I get Azureus to start when I log on?
<jay> stupid question
<Lynoure> jay: rude answer
<lydia> lol
<jay> how do I edit a file that it says I can't write to.
<jay> Oh wow, look at the wit on you.
<Lynoure> sandhya: you can add it to ~/.kde/Autostart  or more easily, just do not close it when you log out
<premier__> misunderstanding much?
<sandhya> Lynoure: there is no way to do this without using the command line?
<premier__> jay: I think what you want is root access, right?
<Lynoure> sandhya: The latter takes no action at all
<jay> because I need to edit the alsa-base file in the modeprobe.d folder
<premier__> sandhya: you don't need command line
<jay> and i can't do it
<jay> I tried become su
<jay> and opening it with kate in terminal
<premier__> jay: whats wrong with su?
<jay> but kate wont work from terminal
<premier__> jay: why not?
<crimsun> jay: kdesu 'kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base'
<sandhya> Lynoure: When I don't shut it down, Azureus gives me a bunch of warnings then next time it starts etc.
<lydia> no matter
<crimsun> jay: otherwise you can use any of the installed ncurses-based editors
<sandhya> premier__: oh you mean using a text editor?
<jay> root@God:/etc/modprobe.d# kdesu 'kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base'
<jay> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<jay> Xlib: No protocol specified
<jay> kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Lynoure> sandhya: hmm, that's annoying.
<premier__> sandhya: heres how you do it: open up kate, write the name of the program you want (azureus).  Then save it to home/you/.kde/Autostart.
<guillermo> is there any iso. mounter, like deamon tools?
<jay> crimsun, what
<premier__> now, go find the file with konqueror
<bozz_> hello, I'm a first timer here
<jay> I'm a little off my gord tonight
<jay> i got in the rum
<crimsun> jay: ``sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base'', for instance
<Lynoure> sandhya: the command line bit does not take much, I can walk you through it if you wish
<premier__> sandhya: then, right click on the file, go to properties
<guillermo> hello
<premier__> sandhya: goto permissions, then click the check box for "executable"
<premier__> sandhya: that should work
<lydia> b69e4000-b69e7000 r--s 00000000 03:41 5881920    /var/cache/fontconfiAborted (core dumped)
<lydia> xtf
<lydia> wtf
<bozz_> can someone help me please, I dont have direc rendering...
<premier__> lydia: that means your program crashed... I'm not really sure how to help you
<lydia> ok
<sandhya> premier__: Autostart seems to be a directory.. So I should just give the file _any_ name?
<premier__> sandhya: yeah, sorry, any name will do
<premier__> sandhya: what your doing is writing a script, and everytime you start up kde, it will attempt to execute it
<pag> bozz_, what card do you have? (nvidia, ati etc.)
<premier__> bozz_: what kind of card do you have?
<Lynoure> premier__: Autostart does not require   #! /bin/sh ?
<premier__> lol, jinx
<bozz_> I have ATI X700
<jay> thanks guys, have to restart to see if it works
<premier__> Lynoure: not sure actually... maybe I should have her do that
<jay> someone find my lighter while I'mgone.
<premier__> lydia: could you click on the file after your make it exectutable?  Azureus should come up
<sandhya> premier__: done. thanks! I will have to restart to test it.
<premier__> bozz_: some of the radeons have a nasty driver called fglrx
<sandhya> I have another question though
<premier__> I'm not sure if thats you or not
<premier__> sandhya: shoot
<premier__> !ask | sandhya
<ubotu> sandhya: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bozz_> premier_: yeah I'm trying to use that
<sandhya> how do i set Konqueror to always start with a view configuration that I have saved?
<bozz_> but renderer is still Mesa
<premier__> bozz_: are you following the ubuntu tutorial?
<bozz_> premier_ yeah of course
<premier__> sandhya: well, in one of the menus, theres a button that says "save view configuration or something like that"
<sandhya> I saved one named Sandhya.. but every time I start up Konqueror I have to manually choose it
<premier__> sandhya: it doesn't work perfectly yet
<sandhya> Can't I just have it as the default?
<bozz_> I installed the driver but I don't have direct rendering
<jay> nevermind
<jay> I found the lighter
<sandhya> premier__: ok thanks
<premier__> sandhya: yeah, save the saved session, not as "sandhya" but as "defualt"
<sandhya> ah!
<premier__> sandhya: there should be one called file browser or something... save it to that
<premier__> my mistake
<sandhya> premier__: ah, cool!
<premier__> bozz_: hmm... I'm assuming your trying to run 3d things and you get bad framerates?  or did you do "fglrxinfo"?
<sandhya> thanks a lot!
<sandhya> I am going to restart this computer
<sandhya> thanks again!
<premier__> sandhya!
<premier__> ack!
<premier__> restart the whole computer?   what a waste
<bozz_> premier_: yes fglrxinfo told me, I want to install Beryl project if you heard about that
<premier__> bozz_: yeah, beryls pretty cool, but I have a radeon like you and its a bitch... I hate ati
<jay> my sound isn't working
<jay> hm...
<xlinux_> i have one annoying problem with KDE
<premier__> hmm... did you try to go through troubleshooting
<jay> well, I shouldn't say that
<jay> the sound is working
<premier__> !ohmy | premier_
<ubotu> premier_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xlinux_> ive been working linux well for like 3 months, but I still havent figured this one out
<jay> I just can't get a linein/mic to work
<premier__> xlinux_: shoot
<premier__> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bozz_> premier_: I was trying to look for the solution with no luck :(
<premier__> ubotu is so fun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is so fun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<premier__> lol ubotu
<bozz_> premier_: do you have Beryl installed?
<premier__> bozz_: I got it working once, but I never made it my primary desktop
<premier__> bozz_: I'm still trying to find someone to fix *my* beryl issue
<premier__> its worse than yours
<premier__> but, can you give more detail?
<xlinux_> premier, sorry, trying to help others...
<bozz_> premier_: well I don't have it installed yet, because direct rendering is off
<premier__> did anything happen differently than it should in the tutorial?
<bozz_> nope
<premier__> hmmm....
<premier__> thats a toughie
<premier__> did you restart X/
<xlinux_> premier: conky is never transparent at startup- I have to manually change the wallpaper
<premier__> ?
<bozz_> yeah I did
<premier__> xlinux_: what do you mean?
<jay> what was that editor thing again?
<premier__> bozz_: all I can think of is to try againg, maybe reboot the whole computer... otherwise, I have no clue
<premier__> the guys at #beryl might be more help
<bozz_> hmm thx
<premier__> jay: which editor?  kate?
<xlinux_> conky isnt transparent.. its  a big black box on my screen. If I open configure desktop and change the wallpaper, it turns transparent
<jay> no
<premier__> xlinux_: are you using beryl or compiz?
<xlinux_> premier.. take your time.. I know the pain of trying to multitask
<jay> the one whats his name said to use because kate wasn't working
<premier__> whats conky?
<premier__> kwrite
<xlinux_> yes, but I dont have beryl enabled at startup
<premier__> I'm a kwrite user... its lighter
<xlinux_> conkys freeking awesome...
<xlinux_> hold on, ill post a link
<xlinux_> http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<premier__> xlinux_: I just saw chobits, so now I want my computer to make wirring and clicking noises when the processor is in use... trying to figure out how I'd do that
<jay> it was an in terminal editor
<premier__> xlinux_: man, thats awesome... I don't much like desktop widgets, but I might get this one
<premier__> is there a .deb package?
<xlinux_> yes
<premier__> jay: within the emulator?
<xlinux_> you can install it with the terminal too
<premier__> xlinux_: apt-get?
<jay> nevermind
<SharpRazoR> need help people, I don't have connection to the repositories although I had before??
<xlinux_> yeah.. i believe so.. lemme check
<premier__> xlinux_: if you want to sound cool, you can say its "in the repos"
<xlinux_> i know
<xlinux_> lol
<SharpRazoR> please anyone??
<xlinux_> i dont really need to sound cool, as long as you get the point
<premier__> SharpRazoR: sorry
<premier__> SharpRazoR: could you tell me more about your problem?
<xlinux_> premier... considering you havent tried it, youll prolly be in the same boat as me.. unless you use black wallpaper
<SharpRazoR> Adept Updater shows that there are updates
<premier__> xlinux_: ah... I don't really care
<premier__> xl
<premier__> xlinux_: actually, I use a desktop slideshow
<xlinux_> I bet that takes some RAM
<SharpRazoR> but when in adept updater or adept manager, I see only installed programs
<premier__> xlinux_: I have a lot
<SharpRazoR> it shows that connection has beed refused when trying to install something from terminal
<xlinux_> speaking of the crappy thing known as adept, how can I switch to Synaptic
<premier__> xlinux_: switch?  I mean, its really all the same, it all just calls apt-get to do the dirty work
<xlinux_> premier... so do I, 2gigs worth.. where to find such a program?
<premier__> xlinux_: its part of kdebase... just go into the desktop config window
<premier__> SharpRazoR: hmm... could you pastebin your repos?
<premier__> SharpRazoR: I'm assuming you don't know what I'm talking about
<xlinux_> I dont know.. with synaptic I could "kinda" know what I was looking for, and I could find it. With adept, I cant find it unless I spell it EXACTLY right, etc...
<SharpRazoR> oh by the way, it tries to connect to 127.0.0.1 IP but what the hell for?? and after that it surprisingly says connection refused:)
<premier__> SharpRazoR: thats weird
<jay> okay
<jay> I haev a problem
<premier__> xlinux_: I just use apt-get + apt-cache
<jay> where it says 'input source' on my sound mixer
<xlinux_> apt-cache?
<SharpRazoR> it says could not connect to localhost 127.0.0.1
<premier__> SharpRazoR: go to /etc/apt/sources.list
<xlinux_> wow.. havent used that one...
<jay> it just says line and there is no volume bar
<SharpRazoR> yes?
<haydar_> Anyone know
<premier__> then copy and paste the contents to http://pastebin.com/
<haydar_> how to fix this
<haydar_> when i run the file /et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run)
<haydar_> it starts with kate
<premier__> SharpRazoR: then send me the link
<Flamzart> hello im wondering if anyone here would be able to help me with an issue im having with getting kubuntu/ubuntu livecd/intall to work on my friends comp
<haydar_> something with the premissions :S
<SharpRazoR> but how?
<premier__> haydar_: that means it has no idea what to do with it
<haydar_> hmm
<haydar_> its a .run file
<SharpRazoR> properties and tick as executable
<premier__> SharpRazoR: go to the site, and theres a big text box, right?
<haydar_> worked
<haydar_> thx
<SharpRazoR> eee right?
<premier__> xlinux_: type "apt-cache <search>" and it will show you all sorts of packages
<premier__> for example, type "apt-cache search snes" and you can see snes emulators
<haydar_> is it wise to install it with sudo
<haydar_> or normal user?
<haydar_> i'm installing it with normal user
<premier__> SharpRazoR: copy and paste the file to that box, then click the button
<xlinux_> hmmm.. nice
<premier__> that says send
<premier__> haydar_: usually you have to install stuff with sudo
<xlinux_> I really dont use apt-anything that often. I usually shoot for aptitude
<premier__> haydar_: its not that bad, just don't be haphazard
<SharpRazoR> ok ok
<xlinux_> maybe im prejudiced, but ive heard aptitude is better
<premier__> don't type sudo rm -fR * or something like that
<SharpRazoR> but the problem is that I can install stuff only because I put my Feisty DVD as a repository
<premier__> xlinux_: I think I've heard that too
<premier__> xlinux_: but apt-get works everytime for me, so I don't question it
<SharpRazoR> normally I have some like 20k distros to install when having full access to repos
<jay> i just want sound with this tv tuner card
<jay> :(
<premier__> SharpRazoR: well, delete it, and you should be okay
<jay> stupid linein/mic not working
<premier__> jay: I'm really not able to help you... you can go to #ubuntu, or try the forums, or just try again later
<premier__> "sudo rm -fR *"?  that sounds fun... lets try it!
<premier__> don't do that!
<premier__> you can seriously delete your entire hard drive
<SharpRazoR> doesn't work, I'm thinking about reinstalling whole system, for the 20th time )
<jay> I know
<jay> I'm just whining
<jay> you've never had a good whine?
<premier__> SharpRazoR: well, idk, but if you come back when someone more educated is around... I've only been using linux for 6 mo, this is the first time I've help out on #kubuntu
<premier__> SharpRazoR: just be a little paitient... but if you want to uninstall, cannonical ltd isn't going to stop you
<premier__> !gpl
<ubotu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<premier__> !gnu
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<premier__> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<premier__> ubotu is fun!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is fun! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<premier__> !bill gates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill gates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<premier__> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<premier__> lollercoaster!
<premier__> !nothing
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<premier__> !error
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Flamzart> has anyone had a probelm with the livecd hanging with a blinking cursor after it has taken its time going thru the kubunto loading splash screen
<premier__> Flamzart: hmm... thats a toughie
<premier__> Flamzart: you sure its not just loading stuff?
<premier__> Flamzart: have you gotten it to boot before?
<premier__> Flamzart: also, how much ram do you have?
<Flamzart> useds the same cd to install it on my comp
<Flamzart> also ran the cd test in the compp in qustion
<Flamzart> so its not a cd-drive or bad cd issue
<premier__> Flamzart: so ubuntu is already installed?
<premier__> !proprietary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proprietary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<premier__> !closed source
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about closed source - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<premier__> !open source
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open source - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flamzart> on my comp its installed and running, on my friends comp all he has is winxp and some unpartitiond space
<premier__> oh, so this is on your freinds cd?
<premier__> computer, i mean
<Flamzart> yep
<premier__> how much ram does he have?  thats a major part of success at liveCDS
<premier__> since it has to store an entire OS on the ram
<Flamzart> 512 mb,  700mhz celron
<premier__> I'm sorry, I gotta go to bed everyone
<premier__> Flamzart: not sure, that should be plenty
<Flamzart> k
<Flamzart> cya if ya off
<premier__> Flamzart: getting a liveCD to work is substantially harder that getting it to work off the hard drive... what are your goals in booting the liveCD?  there is an "alternate install CD" if that helps
<premier__> its text based though
<Flamzart> im just wondering, if, its normal to hang with a cuser like that on a slow kit, and if theres another way to install without having to load the OS from the livecd
<premier__> well, Flamzart, maybe try again tommarow... this forum is more popular between about 7-12ish american time
<premier__> Flamzart: thats what the alternate install cd is for
<premier__> you should be able to find it on the kubuntu website
<premier__> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<premier__> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<premier__> !play!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about play! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<premier__> ubotu play with me!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about play with me! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<premier__> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<premier__> alright, good night
<Flamzart> gn
<xlinux_> hello?
<Flamzart> yo
<xlinux_> you know anything about crappy Phoenix BIOS?
<Flamzart> what do u ned to do with it
<dakoki> hi!
<dakoki> someone knows the name of the taskbar applet that has 3 small bars which indicates the memoy cpu and swap?
<lupul> which is the group with the least permissions?
<lupul> dakoki try superkaramba
<nicolai_> Hey
<iarwain_> lupul: a user with only read-access?
<nicolai_> I have some files on my external harddrive with "ubuntu (999)" set as owner
<nicolai_> I got this from copying files using the live-cd
<nicolai_> How do I change it to "nicolai (1000)"?
<lupul> yes
<iarwain_> nicolai_: "sudo chown nicolai:nicolai" would be my guess
<iarwain_> nicolai_: oh, add a -R to the chown ;)
<Jacko2007> I have lost my K-Menu button for WineFile and all of the other wine stuff yet I still have wine installed
<Jacko2007> I have tried reinstalling wine
<iarwain_> lupul: so you just make a user, give him his home dir, and only give him read-access
<haydar_> Anyone got a good radio station
<haydar_> with music on it
<haydar_> bored:(
<iarwain_> haydar_: last.fm ?
<lupul> yes but how do i give him only read access?
<haydar_> :D
<Jacko2007> haydar_ if your from the UK galaxymanchester.co.uk
<iarwain_> lupul: checking it aswell =) i don't actually know that ;o
<lupul> and i want to give him read access to the dir i gave him
<dakoki> lupul im not talking about superkaramba,  its an applet form de taskbar
<lupul> aham. ok
<dakoki> i think its quite cool but i dont fin it
<dakoki> find
<aleksanteri> i unlock the panels but can't see the "handles" that allow me to move the applets
<aleksanteri> what's wrong?
<SharpRazoR> <premier> are You there?
<iarwain_> lupul: i'd deny him access from all other secondary groups, and chmod the map to only reading
<nicolai_> iarwain: didn't seem to work :/
<Jacko2007> I have lost my K-Menu button for WineFile and all of the other wine stuff yet I still have wine installed
<Jacko2007> haydar_ if your from the UK galaxymanchester.co.uk
<lupul> i did that
<iarwain_> nicolai_: did you get any errors? (btw, type my name fully or otherwise i won't see it highlighted ^^ )
<lupul> thanks
<iarwain_> lupul: so it works now? =)
<Jacko2007> aleksanteri, have you unlocked the panels?
<lupul> yes it does
<aleksanteri> Jacko2007: yes
<iarwain_> lupul: good to hear =)
<lupul> i just removed the secondary groups
<Jacko2007> aleksanteri, no idea then sorry
<Jacko2007> lol
<aleksanteri> lol i said i "unlock them but can't see the handles" :P
<lupul> i made a ftp server with proftpd.  i made an user with a password so that my friends could log into my computer to download stuff
<nicolai_> iarwain_: no error. I only tried it on one file, so that might be the reason?
<lupul> but they could also erase files
<lupul> that's why i was a little nervous
<dakoki> i got it  its system monitor from kdeaddons pack
<Jacko2007> anyone any ideas to get my wine buttons back in the k menu?
<iarwain_> nicolai_: you got no error, but it didn't work? strange.. can you pastebin a "ls -lah" after you executed the chown command?
<iarwain_> lupul: it's better to double-check stuff before letting others allowing access to your pc (or server) xD
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: just a dumb hunch, but could you back-up your ~/.wine and do a "wineprefixcreate"?
<lupul> i know that now
<lupul> thanks
<aleksanteri> iarwain_: you have an idea?
<Jacko2007> iarwait, english?! lol
<iarwain_> lol =)
<Jacko2007> iarwait, english?! lol?
<Jacko2007> oops
<Jacko2007> How I do that?
<aleksanteri> iarwain_: you have any idea why handlers can't be seen although the panels are unlocked? :P
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: so, back-up your ~/.wine, do you know how to?
<Jacko2007> not a clue lol
<iarwain_> aleksanteri: could be that you (or something other) disabled the handlers to be seen? could you check your desktop thing settings? (don't know the actual names, sorry)
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: can you work with the terminal?
<Jacko2007> I have previously
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: you can handle terminal commands? (actually just copy-pasting, but asking to be sure)
<aleksanteri> iarwain_: it's kinda hard to look if i don't know where :P but i'll try
<iarwain_> aleksanteri: i'll look for it too =)
<Jacko2007> iarwain yup
<Jacko2007> easy lol
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: good, open up a terminal
<Jacko2007> I'm there ;)
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: cp .wine .wine_backup
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: didn't work here, sorry
<aleksanteri> found it!
<aleksanteri> ! *
<Jacko2007> cp: omitting directory `.wine'
<Flamzart> has anyone here had an issue with ktorrent where it crashed when a new torrent was added becasue there was a problem with the tempory downlaod directory
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: ad a -R to the cp command
<iarwain_> aleksanteri: so it's solved?
<aleksanteri> yeah
<iarwain_> aleksanteri: great =)
<aleksanteri> iarwain_: panel settings -> look -> advanced settings
<Jacko2007> so cd -R...?
<aleksanteri> it's there
<aleksanteri> :)
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: cp -R
<iarwain_> aleksanteri: great to hear it works =)
<aleksanteri> :)
<nicolai_> iarwain_: it told me I had access, but KDE claimed otherwise
<Jacko2007> it's doing something
<Tiwaz> hello, just a question, because I don't know if the problem is global or for my config : In Konqueror (filemanager mode), when your cursor is on a file, a description appear (in yellow). If you move your mouse and then, the description disappear, so, I have a ?refresh(very fast redraw of all icon)? effect on the konqueror windows.
<iarwain_> nicolai_: sooooo, you tried with the sudo before your command right?
<Jacko2007> done
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: great
<nicolai_> iarwain_: After I unmounted/remounted it seems like KDE also accepts me as owner
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: now do a "wineprefixcreate"
<Jacko2007> iarwain it's doing it
<iarwain_> nicolai_: is it solved then? (don't really understand)
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: good
<Jacko2007> err:module:import_dll Library vct3216.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\vct3216.acm") not found
<Jacko2007> /home/oliver/.wine updated successfully.
<Jacko2007> err:module:import_dll Library vct3216.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\vct3216.acm") not found
<Jacko2007> /home/oliver/.wine updated successfully.
<Jacko2007> oops sorry for double post
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: can you check your menu now? (don't worry =) )
<Jacko2007> not there
<nicolai_> iarwain_: jep. I only need to know if this works for subdirectories as well
<JohnFlux> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<iarwain_> nicolai_: jup, that's why there's a "-R" to the command =)
<nicolai_> iarwain_: I have a bad history of rushing commands :P
<nicolai_> ahh
<nicolai_> ok
<iarwain_> nicolai_: so basically you just "sudo chown -R nicolai:nicolai dir_name"
<iarwain_> nicolai_: rofl xD
<Jacko2007> iarwain where is the actual aplication name?
<Jacko2007> application file*
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: of what ? don't understand ;o
<Jacko2007> like in windows it has a .exe file
<Jacko2007> does linuxhave the same thing?
<nicolai_> iarwain_: I really appreciate your help. this problem had me up all night in frustration. Thanks :)
<SlimeyPete> Jacko2007: application executables are usually stored in either /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<iarwain_> nicolai_: no problem, i know how frustrating those things can be ^^ ( i just lost about 200GB of data -_-' )
<SlimeyPete> those directories are the equivalent of Windows' "Program Files"
<Jacko2007> thanks
<nicolai_> iarwain_: That is roughly the same amount I thought I had lost yesterday. :/
<iarwain_> nicolai_: damn .. well, i'm trying to get it back actually =)
<Jacko2007> I was easier when I hd my k menu shortcut
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: what also could be a problem is that KDE needs to be restarted (not really sure about that one, but it's a guess)
<Jacko2007> I will try that
<nicolai_> iarwain_: in my case it was because i lost read access (something with recursive chmod) to all these files i didn't own.
<iarwain_> nicolai_: you lucky ** xD i lost a partition and my /etc/ files ;o
<haydar_> hmm
<haydar_> something strange happend
<haydar_> the xorg conf
<haydar_> reset the screenresolution 2 640x480
<haydar_> dont know why
<haydar_> after reboot
<haydar_> i fixed it again -.-
<iarwain_> haydar_: just a dumb question, but did you edit as root? and saved it?
<sylar> anyone programs Delphi?
<Jacko2007> didn't work
<haydar_> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<haydar_> thats why i typed
<haydar_> sudo = root?
<iarwain_> haydar_: jup, correct
<lupul> does anyone know how do i start a program on the target machine via ssh?
<haydar_> Just stange xD
<Jacko2007> iarwain: didn't work :(
<iarwain_> lupul: what program would you like to start? graphical, terminal, .. ?
<lupul> graphical
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: am thinking about it =)
<lupul> ktorrent oftenly dies. so i'd like to start it from work
<iarwain_> lupul: do a ssh -X server_name
<iarwain_> lupul: that way the graphical window is started on your machine, and not on the server
<lupul> but i want to start it on the server
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: what about this? http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-patches/2007-February/035957.html
<haydar_> Hmm got a problem with playing music
<haydar_> i got music on the network
<lupul> at home i have feisty. and i leave it to download but ktorrent dies after about 30 minutes.  so i want to start it again from another place
<haydar_> when i open it with vlc
<haydar_> or amarok
<haydar_> i dont have any sound
<haydar_> nor the file plays
<iarwain_> lupul: problem is, (haven't found a fix for that aswell) if you close your ssh-session, the program will close aswell
<lupul> aham....
<iarwain_> haydar_: can you start vlc via terminal, and see if you get any errors?
<haydar_> lets see
<haydar_> hmm wt
<haydar_> f
<Jacko2007> iarwain, I get what it says but I can't do it if that makes sense
<haydar_> now it works
<haydar_> via terminal
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: why can't you do it? (do you know what to do?)
<Jacko2007> no
<iarwain_> haydar_: so now you are able to play sound etc?
<Jacko2007> I read it
<Jacko2007> I know what I want I jus can't find where wine.menu is
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: did you add the menu item? (editing the K-menu)
<Jacko2007> no
<haydar_> yep
<Jacko2007> I lost the k menu icon
<haydar_> it plays
<haydar_> without a error
<Jacko2007> that's my problem
<iarwain_> haydar_: can you try without terminal now? =)
<haydar_> Ok lets see
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: so you don't have ANY menu now?
<Jacko2007> I have a menu
<Jacko2007> I'm just missing the wine section
<haydar_> it plays
<haydar_> <3
<Jacko2007> like just the wine section
<Jacko2007> like just wine
<Jacko2007> (sorry if you can't make sense of that it made sense in my head)
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: well, i don't have a wine menu aswell, but i don't have any programs installed..
<iarwain_> haydar_: nwly ^^
<haydar_> well
<haydar_> sound is really
<haydar_> low
<iarwain_> haydar_: in vlc?
<haydar_> i Puted on max
<xlinux_> you wont until you install a game
<haydar_> and bass is also
<haydar_> cracking
<Jacko2007> I don't mean a wine menu
<Jacko2007> I meant like I don't have the link to run Wine
<Jacko2007> at all
<mete> hi, have I to unplug all of my usb devices before boot??? because my usb drive stop responding when boot with usb devices plugged
<xlinux_> its not graphical
<iarwain_> haydar_: that's a known thing, just set your vlc sound to about half (or just beneath it) and turn up your speakers
<haydar_> thx
<xlinux_> type 'wine regedit' in the terminal
<haydar_> but
<haydar_> still
<haydar_> sound is really
<haydar_> low
<haydar_> i putted on max
<haydar_> @ kmix
<iarwain_> mete: it could be (if your bios supported booting from usb)
<asdf> hi, after having a system crash, kde decoration and toolbar disappeared. Even rebooting they don't appear. What could be the problem?
<iarwain_> haydar_: can't you turn up your speakers with a actual button (a hardware button so to speak)
<angasule> what's that program that allows one to configure KDE so that it uses more/less resources?
<mete> no, my bios to old to support booting :D
<asdf> what is the app that can restore the window decoration and toolbar, btw?
<mete> thnx iarwain_
<aleksanteri> asdf: kwin
<iarwain_> mete: lol, then i don't know what could be causing the problem. Maybe you can try to boot in verbose mode?
<xlinux_> angasule, havent heard of that
<aleksanteri> asdf: you might want to create a desktop launcher for that :P
<Jacko2007> how do I execute wine programs for teminal
<asdf> aleksanteri, thanks, but, what about the toolbar?
<xlinux_> Jacko2007: did the wine registry show up?
<mete> hmm
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: wine path_to_program
<Jacko2007> xlinux_ yes
<aleksanteri> asdf: sec
<Jacko2007> iarwain that doesn't work
<asdf> aleksanteri, the desktop launcher exists :). The problem it's that it doesn't work as expected
<aleksanteri> oh
<mete> uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: host system error, PCI problems?
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: what do you get as error?
<mete> uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: host controller halted, very bad!
<iarwain_> mete: ;o that's over my head =) sorry
<Jacko2007> wine '/home/oliver/Desktop/SteamInstall.msi' exec
<Jacko2007> wine: could not load L"Z:\\home\\oliver\\Desktop\\SteamInstall.msi": Bad EXE format for
<mete> :D no problem, thnx 4 help
<asdf> sec? what is sec?
<xlinux_> you have to run the exe dont you?
<asdf> i don't have it installed. But... kde toolbar was working without "sec" before :P
<angasule> asdf: I believe he means 'wait a second'
<iarwain_> Jacko2007: i don't know if msi is supported ;o
<Jacko2007> damn
<Jacko2007> I need to sintalling steam
<asdf> angasule... oops, hehe
<Jacko2007> nvm then I will attack it again tommorow
<xlinux_> larwain... where is the exe's stored again? i dont have wine on this insstall
<sylar> delphi in linux, anyone?
<xlinux_> isnt it like .wine > path-to-prog
<llp> Could anyone tell me of a good irc client to use? I am using Konversation is it anygood is there a better one to use?>
<iarwain_> xlinux_: in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<xlinux_> yeah.. thats it
<iarwain_> xlinux_: just 'wine path_to_program/programname' is enough =)
<angasule> llp: I find konversation to be an excellent irc client for chatting, or do you want a bot or something?
<xlinux_> what exactly is an msi?
<iarwain_> sylar: don't know anything about it, sorry
<iarwain_> xlinux_: another kind of Microsoft's executables (i think it's more of a compressed file)
<llp> angasule: just want a nice easy irc client to use - this seems very basic imo
<angasule> xlinux_: microsoft installer?
<nicolai_> iarwain_: My only problem now is that I have no idea what to do with the 'lost+found' folder (ext3-drive). Do you know how priviledges etc should be for that?
<iarwain_> nicolai_: checking =)
<angasule> llp: what do you want to do?
<iarwain_> nicolai_: lost+found is root:root on my pc
<llp> angasule: just for chatting what about all the different color text etc
<nicolai_> iarwain_: and permissions? read write etc.?
<iarwain_> anyone know of a program that searches your hard-drive for partitions? ( i just lost a partition and qtparted crashes)
<asdf> restored. It appeared by pressing alt+f1
<asdf> bye people, and thank you
<iarwain_> nicolai_: only root has read/write
<nicolai_> iarwain_: Have you tried the gnome version?
<angasule> llp: colours are evil, but I guess you can enter them manually, I haven't tried
<iarwain_> nicolai_: hmm, don't feel like downloading ;o lemme see
<iarwain_> nicolai_: only 2mB, trying it now
<nicolai_> iarwain_: In my experience it works better and for 200 GB I wouldn't mind the clutter :P
<iarwain_> nicolai_: problem is, even testdisk doesn't find my partition
<llp> angasule: ill just stick with konversation for now - cheers for the advice
<iarwain_> nicolai_: rofl, gparted says my whole usb-attached hard drive is 'unallocated'
<nicolai_> haha
<iarwain_> anyone know of a partition scanner or a file recovery program?
<aleksanteri> gddrescue?
<iarwain_> aleksanteri: how does that work?
<aleksanteri> idk i just used apt-cache search :P
<iarwain_> aleksanteri: rofl =)
<angasule> when I tried to update from edgy to feisty, adept told me it couldn't authenticate these packages: apport apport-qt python-apport python-problem-report tzdata
<EyeVisions> !wave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wave - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arthur> salut  tous
<arthur> vs savez mettre kdm en franais?
<aleksanteri> !fr | arthur
<ubotu> arthur: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jussi01> !fr | arthur
<jussi01> lol
<aleksanteri> :P
<iarwain_> arthur: va au K-menu, clickez sur 'System Settings'
<aleksanteri> !fr | iarwain_
<aleksanteri> :P
<ubotu> iarwain_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<iarwain_> rofl, i can speak english =)
<aleksanteri> i know :)
<jussi01> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<iarwain_> !slap | aleksanteri
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iarwain_> =)
<aleksanteri> hah :P
<jussi01> I win
<iarwain_> arthur: encore ici?
<aleksanteri> jussi01: how so?
<rojanu>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY Kevokef12
<aleksanteri> uh
<jussi01> !en | aleksanteri
<ubotu> aleksanteri: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<aleksanteri> jussi01: i speak english :P
<jussi01> thats how i win... :D
<FOAD> When I start my musicplayer (quodlibet) I get "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:831:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC semaphore" (but sound still works). However when I try to start something else that uses sound (mplayer) when quodlibet is started, it hangs at the start.  Help?
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<jussi01> gah, kde-look is down
<Originooo> jussi01: do you know the reason?
<iarwain_> FOAD: try installing alsa-oss, if i remember correctly it should be able to play multiple sounds at the same time ;o
<stamen> hi
<nosrednaekim> hi
<wsjunior> is there any way to store window settings with aquamarine? like size and placement
<iarwain_> 1337 hour!!!!!! (sorry, it's stronger then myself)
<jussi01> Originooo: no idea...
<nosrednaekim> wsjunior: thats in bery,and yes you can.
<FOAD> iarwain_: It is installed. :/
<wsjunior> nosrednaekim: how?!
<stamen> can anybody help me to configure my sound card to duplicate the sound to be 5.1. I am with Creative Live! 5.1
<iarwain_> FOAD: strange ;o don't know what could be it
<FOAD> ok
<wsjunior> nosrednaekim: could u help me with this please?
<nosrednaekim> its in the beryl settings manager
<stamen> but can't make it work with the front surround, only center and buffer work and rear chanel
<BluesKaj> alsa can play multiple sources or multi task
<carlos> is kde-apps.org down?
<wsjunior> nosrednaekim: its opened but i cant find this configuration
<nosrednaekim> wsjunior: yup just second..let me load berylmanager and see where it is
<stamen> BluesKaj: ok, I agree but how to configure it
<stamen> BluesKaj: to work with all channels
<carlos> I can't even resolve the name.. :(
<nosrednaekim> wsjunior: what version of beryl are you running?
<wsjunior> beryl-core 0.2.0
<BluesKaj> oh, surround sound , mine is the tv room , strictly stereo here
<carlos> is there any good speech recognition app in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> wsjunior: ok... go into the beryl settings manager->Window management-> Set window attribs by various criteria
<BluesKaj> ok i got it, the outputs are configged independently of the inputs
<stamen> BluesKaj: I put this in asoundrc http://rafb.net/p/KtLyHe68.html
<wsjunior> nosrednaekim: ok
<stamen> but the sound disappears after loging in, and xine says "can't find sound drivers"
<nosrednaekim> wsjunior: its in there.. i've never done it before.. you gotta figure it out yourself... its not hard.
<wsjunior> nosrednaekim: now how do i save window size and placement for different windows? i think it isnt possible from there.
<wsjunior> nosrednaekim: ok, gonna try
<nosrednaekim> wsjunior: Never having done it b4, i'm not sure... if you need more help go to #beryl
<|lostbyte|> !x11_forward
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x11_forward - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|lostbyte|> !x11forward
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x11forward - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubunturos> how does the file md5sum.txt file on a *buntu CD help in verifying the md5 checksum
<ubunturos> ?
<BluesKaj> stamen, try this site :http://www.pcauthority.com.au/print.aspx?CIID=21424&SIID=10
<stamen> BluesKaj: ok
<sercik> yesterday someone have asked a question about accessing ext3 filesystem from windows.. now i have tried a soultion very simply to do that: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<|lostbyte|> ubunturos, by running an md5sum on the device the cd is on.
<nosrednaekim> |lostbyte|: wht are yring to do?
<PhinnFort> ubunturos: i think there's a program in the cd that checks the md5sums in that file against the md5sums of the files on the cd
<|lostbyte|> It has to match with the md5sum hash in the file.
<|lostbyte|> nosrednaekim, forward x11.
<ubunturos> |lostbyte|: aah, so, it computes a md5sum for each file and compares it with the md5sum.txt file?
<ubunturos> PhinnFort: in the CD? which one?
<nosrednaekim> |lostbyte|: ok... there is a tool for that..RXDP comes to mind not sure if that is the right acronym.
<PhinnFort> ubunturos: probably a script
<ubunturos> PhinnFort: aah, ok
<PhinnFort> ubunturos: i've never actually run it, so I
<PhinnFort> 'm not entirely sure
<|lostbyte|> nosrednaekim, huh ? i used to enable it as usually in the ssh_config  to     ForwardX11 yes, but doest forward x11 after a server reload.
<ubunturos> |lostbyte|: if I create a ISO of a *buntu CD, and I mount the ISO in loop, and issue a diff command for the md5sum.txt file in the ISO and that in the CD
<|lostbyte|> yes, i run xclock from konsole after ssh.
<ubunturos> |lostbyte|: I'm comparing the integrity of the ISO (or verifying the ISO, in other words) ?
<nosrednaekim> |lostbyte|: oh thats the ssh -x thing..I was talking about something else
<ubunturos> PhinnFort: ok
<PhinnFort> ubunturos: then you're comparing the files on the CD with the ones on the ISO
<|lostbyte|> ubunturos, that is basically done when you choose to check cd at Cd boot.
<ubunturos> PhinnFort, |lostbyte|: so, that means, if there are no differences, the ISO and files on the CD are exactly same -- no problem has occured while creating the ISO
<PhinnFort> |lostbyte|: he's talking about comparing two different md5sum.txt's
<|lostbyte|> nosrednaekim, that is how i did it before, but now i get. can't open display.
<PhinnFort> or not...
<ubunturos> PhinnFort: no, I'm compaing the files on the CD and that within the ISO
<PhinnFort> ubunturos: you probably want the md5sum of the complete iso
<ubunturos> PhinnFort: that's when I download it from the internet
<|lostbyte|> ubunturos, yes, you got the idea.
<PhinnFort> ubunturos: you can have K3B do it automatically
<haydar_> iarwin i cant
<haydar_> its at the max
<ubunturos> PhinnFort: ok
<ubunturos> |lostbyte|: ok
<PhinnFort> ubunturos: there's a checkbox called "check integrity after burning" or something similar
<sercik> Hi to all!
<|lostbyte|> PhinnFort, that takes a whole lot of time.
<ubunturos> PhinnFort: yes, verify data
<PhinnFort> |lostbyte|: but it's the only way to ensure the integrity of the cd
<sercik> someone have installed win2k under kubuntu?? i' m not able to use a bridge on guest OS
<PhinnFort> |lostbyte|: and it's quicker than running the in-cd tool
<ubunturos> PhinnFort, |lostbyte|: thanks
<PhinnFort> yw
<ubunturos> sercik: running a virtual machine?
<sercik> hi ubunturos
<sercik> yes
<mohsin> hi brothers
<Insurgent> Ello
<sercik> i have succesfully installed win2k in it works audio video usb etc..
<PhinnFort> sercik: which virtual machine software?
<haydar_> Anyone knows
<haydar_> how to get volume higher
<sercik> only i can't find a guide simply that explain hot to create the bridge
<PhinnFort> qemu, virtualbox, or?
<Yonderb0y> Can someone help me out with apt-get?
<mohsin> hay can any one tell me that how to install third party software on kubuntu
<mohsin> hay can any one tell me that how to install third party software on kubuntu
<mohsin> hay can any one tell me that how to install third party software on kubuntu
<mohsin> hay can any one tell me that how to install third party software on kubuntu
<PhinnFort> haydar_: there's a little speaker in the lower right corner
<sercik> PhinnFort i have quemu and also virtualbox
<haydar_> yep i dont mean that :P
<Yonderb0y> mohsin, Dont fucking spam
<haydar_> higher then possible
<PhinnFort> sercik: and you want internet access?
<PhinnFort> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PhinnFort> !spam
<sercik> but i think that my question in not especially for a software
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<haydar_> because on windows
<mohsin> okay brother
<haydar_> i can hear alot harder
<haydar_> its on max already
<haydar_> and i hear almost nothing
<haydar_> on kubuntu
<PhinnFort> haydar_: from what?
<mohsin> i am just asking  can any one tell me that how to install third party software on kubuntu
<ubunturos> haydar_: you physical speaker volume?
<PriceChild> !enter | haydar_
<ubotu> haydar_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> mohsin: not by flooding this channel
<PhinnFort> !volume
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<haydar_> sorry
<LjL> mohsin: *what* third party software?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<|lostbyte|> !apt-get > mohsin
<ubunturos> !apt-get | mohsin
<ubotu> mohsin: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<PhinnFort> haydar_: what do you use to play sound?
<mohsin> thanks dear
<sercik> my question is about tun/tap and bridge i think
<haydar_> vlc atm
<haydar_> even the kubuntu sounds are really soft
<PhinnFort> haydar_: have you tried other audio apps?
<haydar_> yes
<PhinnFort> haydar_: open the mixers
<PhinnFort> haydar_: adjust "pcm"
<haydar_> ok i'll look
<sercik> i have a pc on which run a linux distribution with two networks card (eth0 internet, eth1 lan)
<Yonderb0y> Would someone help me with apt-get? it's a  bit of a problem, so would ya mind doing it in /msg?
<manwithaface> !kmix | haydar_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> haydar_: left-click on the speaker and click "mixers"
<haydar_> Yep i already know that :)
<PhinnFort> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<sercik> on one internal pc i have installed linux and want to install also win2k and configure a network with bridge
<ubunturos> Youerb0y: what is the problem ?
<mohsin> by apt-get we can just update our system from kubuntu web
<PhinnFort> sercik: it's usually "forwarding" you want (in realspeak;))
<Yonderb0y> ubunturos, Mind if i msg you?
<mohsin> if i downloaded some pacakages from other web how can i install them
<sercik> PhinnFort i don't understand what do you mean??
<mohsin> just like *.rpm
<ubunturos> Younderb0y: no, but I'm not sure how good I will be in helping you out :)
<PhinnFort> sercik: it isn't called a bridge
<PhinnFort> sercik: and please look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<haydar_> ok sound
<jorunnm> how do i turn up sound, when everythin is max, both in kmix and in the programme?
<PhinnFort> sercik: and scroll down to "Networking"
<haydar_> is better now :D
<|lostbyte|> mohsin, dpkg -i <file.deb>
<manwithaface> !alien | mohsin
<ubotu> mohsin: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<haydar_> but xmms cant play any files on the network
<PhinnFort> haydar_: use Amarok or Juk or Noatun
<Yonderb0y> ubunturos, I'm getting E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<PhinnFort> ;)
<haydar_> ;) thx
<haydar_> for the help
<PhinnFort> you're welcome;)
<jorunnm> how do I increase the volume settings in alsa?
<PhinnFort> haydar_: Noatun is a really nice replacement for xmms
<jorunnm> can I config alsa?
<monzie> hi all
<haydar_> does it need codecs?
<|lostbyte|> jorunnm, alsamixer
<PhinnFort> !info alsa-utils | jorunnm
<ubotu> jorunnm: alsa-utils: ALSA utilities. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.13-1ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 1026 kB, installed size 1848 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<PhinnFort> haydar_: i don't believe so
<monzie> i have connected my laptop to moblie phone.. and am able to access the internet
<PhinnFort> haydar_: but if you're serious about listening to music, I highly recommend amarok;)
<haydar_> hmm ill try noatun
<haydar_> Yep i'm trying with amarok
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: ah, is your sources.lst a valid one?
<haydar_> but it gives me an error
<haydar_> smb://uw-6rspzydfvpyj/Mp3/s.mp3smb://uw-6rspzydfvpyj/Mp3/s.mp3
<haydar_> thats the file i wanna play
<Yonderb0y> ubunturos, How do i check?
<haydar_> maybe the problem @ network
<PhinnFort> haydar_: that looks like several files
<monzie> i want to share my internet connection on my laptop with my desktop. please help.. i have pppd running on my laptop right now
<haydar_> it only works on vlcs
<haydar_> aah know :P copypasted 2 much
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: are you able to get other softwares installed, apart from the one you are currently trying to?
<PhinnFort> ;)
<haydar_> Demux-plugin
<haydar_> error
<haydar_> hmm
<PhinnFort> haydar_: i don't really know what your problem is, since amarok should be able to play it
<PhinnFort> with the samba-kioslave
<Yonderb0y> ubunturos, No
<mohsin> bye
<sybux> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<haydar_> Well i'm getting an error about demux-plugin and not supported file format
<haydar_> with .mp3 file
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: looks like there's a problem with the sources.lst ... in /etc/apt/
<Yonderb0y> ubunturos, i get at the top of this before that :
<Yonderb0y>  kdelibs4c2a: Depends: menu-xdg but it is not going to be installed
<Yonderb0y>   libfontconfig1: Depends: fontconfig-config (= 2.4.2-1) but 2.4.2-1.2 is to be installed
<Yonderb0y> and something the same about openoffice, but i don't imagine thats important
<monzie> can someone how to do internet connection sharing in kubuntu 7.04?
<monzie> via pppd ?
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: :-?
<Yonderb0y> ubunturos, hmm?
<PhinnFort> haydar_: in Noatun of Amarok?
<PhinnFort> *or
<PhinnFort> monzie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ - use this to generate a new sources.lst - Rename the existing to sources.lst.old and save the file generated by this webiste as your new sources.lst
<snama> hey whats up?
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: that's one way to solve. If it still doesn't solve the problem of dependency, there must be some other way to solve it
<snama> can anyone tell me how to change the boot-up apps in KDE
<snama> ?
<haydar_> amarok
<sybux> hi
<ubunturos> when you use -f with apt-get, it is instructing to fix dependencies if any
<sybux> I've got a little problem with vista !!!
<BluesKaj> haydar_, make sure you have amarok-xine and amarok-engines installed
<sybux> it has removed grub :(
<sybux> how can I reinstall grub and keep vista working ?
<snama> sybux you should first install linux and then windows
<snama> that worked for me anyway
<ubunturos> sybux: you installed vista after linux - wrong thing
<sybux> snama: it was the case.
<BluesKaj> brb, just installed tvtime , gotta relogin
<snama> no no
<snama> i was wrong
<snama> the other way
<Sanne> snama: somme apps starting at boot can be configured in System Settings, search for "System Services"
<snama> sorry man
<sybux> perhaps I'll explain my case in detail.
<Sanne> snama: on dapper it's under "System Administration"
<sybux> I was working with XP and Ubuntu very fine
<snama> thanks
<Sanne> :)
<sybux> I've then upgraded XP to vista and now, no more grub to bood ubuntu
<ubunturos> sybux: you'll have to reinstall grub
<sybux> is there a tutorial somewhere cause I've read that it's a quite hard to keep vista running
<MaDiNfO_> hi
<ubunturos> for grub - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<ubunturos> ^^ sybux
<sybux> ky
<Yonderb0y> ubunturos, hopefully it should be okay now, i hope, thanks
<MaDiNfO_> how can i change GDM resolution ?
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: umm, try installing a small software - may be kate - or upgrading it
<Yonderb0y> its still not working
<Yonderb0y> but   kdelibs4c2a: Depends: menu-xdg but it is not installable
<Yonderb0y>  works
<Yonderb0y> err
<Yonderb0y> oops
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: :-/ is it working or it isn't?
<Yonderb0y> apt-get -f install works
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: ok, so it is able to find out dependencies. good
<Yonderb0y> ubunturos, thing is, its asking me to delete alot of stuff
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: delete what?
<Yonderb0y> its LONG, it will be spam if i paste here
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: yes, see topic to paste
<Yonderb0y> cheers BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> :)
<Yonderb0y> hard to find a pastebin that isn't deathly slow
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: pastebin.ca, probably wont' be slow ;)
<BluesKaj> Yonderb0y, try pastebin.ca
<ubunturos> BluesKaj: :)
<buz> sound on my notebook somehow disappeared?
<BluesKaj> we canucks are fast
<ubunturos> BluesKaj: canucks?
<Yonderb0y> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21555/ ubunturos
<BluesKaj> canadians , = .ca
<buz> the intel_hda driver seems broken
<ubunturos> BluesKaj: umm
<Lynoure> buz: there was a patch for it on 16th or so...
<BluesKaj> not california
<buz> i think that one BROKE it in the first place
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: what are you actually trying to install
<buz> it did work at the beginning of the week
<Yonderb0y> ubunturos, i tried to update kate and got:
<Yonderb0y> squee@squee-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade kate
<Yonderb0y> Reading package lists... Done
<Yonderb0y> Building dependency tree
<Yonderb0y> Reading state information... Done
<Yonderb0y> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<Yonderb0y> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Yonderb0y>   kdelibs4c2a: Depends: menu-xdg but it is not installable
<Yonderb0y>   openoffice.org-common: Depends: openoffice.org-style-default but it is not installed or
<Yonderb0y>                                   openoffice.org-style-industrial but it is not installed or
<Yonderb0y>                                   openoffice.org-style-crystal but it is not installed
<Lynoure> buz: I don't think it is included yet, but who knows
<Yonderb0y> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Yonderb0y> eh, oops, didnt mean to paste ALL that
<|lostbyte|> Yonderb0y, You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<buz> Lynoure: well its weird, when i installed feisty the first time it worked
<|lostbyte|> :)
<Yonderb0y> |lostbyte|, ... read above...
<Lynoure> buz: it's certainly not in ubuntu yet, I think
<buz> then what could have happened?
<Lynoure> But gotta go now
<Yonderb0y> |lostbyte|, When i try that it wants to install alot of stuff
<Yonderb0y> uninstall*
<rojanu> Hi! When I start knetworkmanager as normal user wireless card doesn't show up but it does as root, any ideas?
<MaDiNfO_> how can i change KDM resulution ?
<MaDiNfO_> how can i change KDM resulution ?
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: "sudo apt-get -f upgrade kate "didnt' work?
<Yonderb0y> fuckit, ubunturos do you think i should do it and hope for hte best?
<jad> do not spam
<Yonderb0y> ubunturos, no, it gave what i pasted
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: any chance to use Adpet?
* ubunturos wonders darn! what's wrong with the dependency stuff, apt-get is there to solve it ...
<haydar_> I got amarok-engine installed
<|lostbyte|> Yonderb0y, it will remove and install dependency updates.
<haydar_> and stuff
<haydar_> still no sound
<haydar_> mp3
<Yonderb0y> |lostbyte|, did you read my pastebin?
<haydar_> it wont play
<Yonderb0y> ubunturos, As far as i can tell i don't have it.
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: Is your distro Kubuntu 6.06 or greater?
<Yonderb0y> Hmm, how can i check?
<Sanne> Yonderb0y:  lsb_release -a
<haydar_> i'm getting an error if i startup noatun
<haydar_> about arts
<haydar_> that it failed  to start or load
<Yonderb0y> No LSB modules are available.
<Yonderb0y> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Yonderb0y> Description:    Ubuntu 6.10
<Yonderb0y> Release:        6.10
<Yonderb0y> Codename:       edgy
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: so, you should have Add/Remove Applications in the Applications menu
<Yonderb0y> =/
<Yonderb0y> I'm on fluxbox
<Yonderb0y> So what would i have to run?
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: donno, I have used only GNOME to an extent and am running KDE currently
<BluesKaj> haydar_, have you checked system settings/sound/hardware/select audio device/advanced linux sound architecture ?
<haydar_> Hmm lets check,
<Yonderb0y> Why does it say i'm using Ubuntu if i'm using Kubuntu?
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: Ubuntu is the base system. Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE
<Yonderb0y> ah
<haydar_> BluesKaj
<haydar_> its on autodetect
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: same for Xubuntu - with XFCE
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu uses the KDE desktop , Ubuntu uses Gnome desktop
<Yonderb0y> Can you get  ubuntu that comes with Fluxbox?
<llp78> haydar_: mine on auto too
<NiceGuyUK> Flubuntu?
<Yonderb0y> Incase i reinstall
<BluesKaj> haydar_,change it to alsa
<ubunturos> NiceGuyUK: :)
<haydar_> okay
<haydar_> done
<Yonderb0y> thanks NiceGuyUK
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: install Kubuntu - and likely, your issues will be resolved ;)
<haydar_> now Noatun works
<NiceGuyUK> Yonderb0y: was a joke, no such thing that I know of
<BluesKaj> ok, try amarok too
<haydar_> But it wont play a file
<haydar_> i select the file but
<Yonderb0y> NiceGuyUK, errr, i googled it
<haydar_> nothing happens
<Yonderb0y> wikipedia thinks there is =/
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: and if you can install *buntu from a DVD - much better
<NiceGuyUK> really? I'll have to look
<NiceGuyUK> lol
<Sanne> Yonderb0y: there's actually this (unofficial) http://fluxbuntu.org/
<haydar_> got the same on amarok
<haydar_> smb://uw-6rspzydfvpyj/Mp3/s.mp3
<llp78> haydar_: when you click test sound in sound system general tab does it play sound
<haydar_> thats the path
<haydar_> yes
<haydar_> it plays
<llp78> ok ill shut up then :p
<haydar_> xD
<Yonderb0y> FUCK
<Yonderb0y> i clicked yes anyway
<Yonderb0y> its uninstall konquorer!
<Yonderb0y> bollocks!
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Yonderb0y #
<ubotu> Yonderb0y #: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<BluesKaj> haydar_, start a player from the terminal and paste the errors in pastebin
<LjL> !language
<Yonderb0y> looks like ima need to get a reinstall soon
<haydar_> Ok
<Yonderb0y> ...
<haydar_> Blueskaj
<haydar_> i started amarok
<LjL> Yonderb0y: how exactly did you manage to remove konqueror...?
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: do it from a DVD :) - suggestin
<sybux> ubunturos: I've run what was written on your web site, but I still have only vista and no gurb :(
<ubunturos> suggestion*
<haydar_> with terminal
<haydar_> but there are no errors
<Yonderb0y> LjL, sudo apt-get -f install
<haydar_> only thing i get is an error message in amarok
<Yonderb0y> ubuntulog, can't
* NiceGuyUK wishes there were QT bindings for Mono :(
<ubunturos> sybux: not my website, heh. You need to install Grub..
<Yonderb0y> Whats the difference from DVD?
<LjL> Yonderb0y: well once the problems that led you to doing the -f install are fixed, you should be able to get everything back to normal (including konqueror) with "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<haydar_> something about nonsupported file or demux-plugin
<haydar_> strange..
<sybux> ubunturos: I've done it : root then setup in grub shell
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: you'll have a lot of additional packages that you can install without accessing the internet or troubling yourself with apt-get
<ubunturos> sybux: and grub is not installed? :-/
<LjL> well, it's not like you don't need to download the whole DVD to start with, though :)
<sybux> nope :(
<Yonderb0y> ubunturos, Don't have a DVD drive. :(
<ubunturos> Yonderb0y: oh, ok
<Yonderb0y> Hmm, i'm using fluxbox, so i COULD go without the KDU stuff its uninstalling, right?
<haydar_> Wait maybe i fixed it
<haydar_> ok fixed :D
<LjL> Yonderb0y: i guess so
<Yonderb0y> :D
<Yonderb0y> IDk what i will do without kopete though.
<LjL> Yonderb0y: just make sure you have the relevant metapackage for your distribution installed... i don't know which one that is with fluxbox/fluxbuntu whatever
<LjL> well just reinstall kopete
<ubunturos> sybux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 - see, if this helps
<Yonderb0y> Sounds like a plan
<Yonderb0y> LjL, Metapackage?
<LjL> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<LjL> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Yonderb0y> errr
<Yonderb0y> its removing console...
<Yonderb0y> What will i do then....
<LjL> console?
<RytmenPinnen> Hi, How do I play DVD's?
<LjL> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubunturos> sybux: or even this - http://my.opera.com/Mr Green/blog/show.dml/224803
<ubunturos> sybux: eeks, copy paste the URL
<rojanu> Hi! When I start knetworkmanager as normal user wireless card doesn't show up but it does as root, any ideas?
<sybux> ^
<ubunturos> sybux: what?
<NiceGuyUK> In Konsole, how can I get it to recognise ALT as the META key correctly ?
<sybux> miss sorry
<NiceGuyUK> /ws 3
<manwithaface> Does anyone know how to rebuild initramfs from a LiveCD?
<|lostbyte|> manwithaface, no guides online ?
<manwithaface> i haven't seen any
<manwithaface> intelikey was helping me yesterday, but i haven't seen him since
<manwithaface> evreything I can find involves being able to boot into the system you need to rebuild initramfs on
<manwithaface> everything*
<haydar_> Anyone know how to minimize
<haydar_> fullscreened games
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, I dont get it
<haydar_> >_<
<dragon> hello all
<manwithaface> is there anyway around initramfs?
<dragon> i need help configurating my ethernet lan with kubuntu, can you help me?
<Keen> hi does anyone have a functioning wacom tablet here?
<|lostbyte|> haydar_, depends on the game.
<Keen> i cant seem to get mine to work...
<|lostbyte|> dragon, use knetworkmanager
<luca> hi everyone
<Ayabara> after testing gnome & kde I've landed on kde. is there a way to remove the gnome packages that clutter my install? the packages that "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" would add on a clean kubuntu installation.
<|lostbyte|> manwithaface, know very little on the topic, i found this : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Initramfs
<luca> does anyone know at which point the development of the new kwin is?
<RytmenPinnen> how do I add those sources?
<RytmenPinnen> It says deb is not a command
<dragon> |lostbyte|: i am already using knetwork
<NiceGuyUK> Ayabara: www.psychocats.net/PureGnome I think
<manwithaface> |lostbyte| thanks, checking now
<|lostbyte|> dragon, what seem to be the problem ?
<dragon> |lostbyte|: i have a second ethernet controller
<luca> Ayabara, I think that removing the libgtk should do the work
<NiceGuyUK> Ayabara: thats http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<NiceGuyUK> sorry for wrong link first time ;)
<dragon> |lostbyte|: and i connected it with a NAS gigabit, using a cross cable
<Ayabara> NiceGuyUK: thanks a lot :-)
<dragon> |lostbyte|: the NAS has static ip 10.10.10.10
<|lostbyte|> dragon, k
<RytmenPinnen> how do I add repositorys? I want to play a DVD
<dragon> |lostbyte|: i can't make my pc use the second controller to reach the NAS
<|lostbyte|> !EasySource | RytmenPinnen
<ubotu> RytmenPinnen: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dragon> |lostbyte|: when i use ping 10.10.10.10
<RytmenPinnen> aha
<dragon> |lostbyte|: i can't ping it
<haydar_> Anyone got a sort like website f
<haydar_> of
<haydar_> kde-look.org
<Ayabara> NiceGuyUK: except. you should've postet the purekde link instead ;-)
<|lostbyte|> dragon, huh, you should look into the route command, that defines what interface it will use primarily.
<NiceGuyUK> Ayabara: lol, yeah, good point
<dragon> |lostbyte|: and knetwork says me invalid gateway ... but i dunno what to write in gateway cause there is no router ... it is a point to point connection
* NiceGuyUK not thinking right
<sybux> ubuntulog: I've find a very good tuto : http://apcmag.com/5045/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux
<sybux> In fact in vista, you can't write grub on the mbr. You need to use the bootloader of vista to switch
<haydar_> anyone?
<sybux> haydar_: yep I've got
<haydar_> :P link
<|lostbyte|> dragon, is this for accessing the Internet on the other interface ?
<|lostbyte|> haydar_, i did't get you ?
<luca> Ayabara I repeat myself - if you do not want gnome, remove the multiple libgtk with adept :)
<haydar_> Anyone got a sort like website of
<haydar_> kde-look.org
<haydar_> its down
<sybux> haydar_: sorry. kde-???.org website are all down
<haydar_> i'm searching alternative :p
<haydar_> :'(
<stamen> hi
<stamen> who has a working configuration with 5.1 sound
<luca> Ayabara: it should remove practically everything regarding Gnome
<RytmenPinnen> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Ayabara> luca: ah thanks. I didn't see the first post.
<RytmenPinnen> "command not found"
<RytmenPinnen> help
<stamen> its prefered to be using emu10k1 driver
<Ayabara> I've got to setup konversation better...
<|lostbyte|> haydar_, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=related:www.kde-look.org/
<Keen> can anyone tell me why my wacom doesnt turn on...
<Keen> when i connect it to the usb
<Keen> it turns on for a while
<Keen> then it switches off
<Keen> anyone know whats wrong?
<Keen> my graphics tablet
<sybux> how can I switch to my real system drive when I started from a live CD ?
<luca> Ayabara: but be careful! I mean, if you choose this option you will remove A LOT of things
<|lostbyte|> Keen, we will need more info on the model make and application being used to access it. Though i know very little on webcam config.
<luca> Ayabara: so select every package singularly and check what would be removed
<BluesKaj> stamen, I know this is an obvious question , but I ve to ask. Have you looked at the surround settings in 'alsamixer' ?
<Keen> mmm
<luca> Ayabara 'preview changes' with adept will do the trick :)
<Keen> its a wacom intuos 3
<RytmenPinnen> !FVF
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fvf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RytmenPinnen> !DVD
<stamen> where to look there
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Keen> graphics tablet =P
<stamen> there is no option for enabling it
<|lostbyte|> :D
<haydar_> >:D
<stamen> or it not works corectrly
<|lostbyte|> Keen, i miss read.
<BluesKaj> stamen, in the terminal type alsamixer
<Keen> =)
<stamen> BluesKaj: I try the link which you gave me, but nothing
<Keen> but
<RytmenPinnen> help
<Keen> it just turns back off
<RytmenPinnen> I still cant play DVD's
<Keen> when i just turn connect it
<Ayabara> luca: ok. I have a feeling that NiceGuyUK's link will work out good as well. I think I have done the same procedure once before, on Edgy.
<RytmenPinnen> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh ----> Command not found
<poncepil> #eurix
<stamen> BluesKaj: befeore everything I want to tell you that the front channel only has a sound like ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<luca> Ayabara good then good luck :D
<stamen> BluesKaj: and no sound of music
<Ayabara> luca: thanks. hope I won't need it :-)
<luca> :)
<dragon> |lostbyte|: ok i managed it myself
<BluesKaj> stamen, did you open a terminal and type in '  alsamixer '  ?
<dragon> |lostbyte|: this is my situation
<|lostbyte|> dragon, k
<dragon> |lostbyte|: internet - eth1 - pc - eth2 - NAS
<stamen> BluesKaj: yes
<|lostbyte|> RytmenPinnen, did you install libdvdread3
<RytmenPinnen> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh ----> Command not found
<RytmenPinnen> yes
<dragon> |lostbyte|: eth1 is DHCP and it makes me go in internet
<|lostbyte|> k
<dragon> eth2 is static and it makes me comunicate with NAS 10.10.10.10 (i am 10.10.10.12)
<dragon> can i use both of them like in windows ? at the moment i can select only one of them at time
<llp78> I had vista running on sdc1 & decided to install Kubuntu onto a seperate drive - Now everytime I boot up a get the grub menu but NO option to load windows vista - can I save vista and have a duel booting system
<stamen> BluesKaj: and..
<sybux> how can I switch to my real system drive when I started from a live CD ?
<RytmenPinnen> and I cant seem to find a place to get libdvdcss2
<BluesKaj> now stamen , any slgers tha have 00 are open , highlight with the arrow key and type M in the ones that indicate MM
<dragon> i can use internet OR use NAS , i can't navigate and use NAS at the same time
<BluesKaj> stamen, so that they change to 00
<dragon> |lostbyte|: what can i do?
<stamen> BluesKaj: ok
<stamen> BluesKaj: have I enable IEC958
<|lostbyte|> dragon, what does route say ?
<dragon> |lostbyte|: i think the name of the thing i want to do is 'bond' but i really dunno what it means
<dragon> |lostbyte|: lemme check
<RytmenPinnen> help
<RytmenPinnen> !fixadept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixadept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dragon> routes says Default gatewate 0.0.0.0 Device Eth2
<RytmenPinnen> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<dragon> |lostbyte|: routes says Default gatewate 0.0.0.0 Device Eth2
<RytmenPinnen> that didnt help
<stamen> BluesKaj: good I have enabled them, but the front channel is little bit silent
<Eliseth> hello everyone
<stamen> BluesKaj: when it is on max
<|lostbyte|> dragon, can you access the internet ?
<RytmenPinnen> how do I shutdown adept manager?
<dragon> |lostbyte|: atm yes :)
<dragon> |lostbyte|: i am using Konversation so i guess i can :)
<|lostbyte|> dragon, can you ping 10.10.10.10
<|lostbyte|> ?
<RytmenPinnen> it says its still running and I cant turn it on again, It happened after i tried to add the repositorys where I get libdvdcss2
<dragon> |lostbyte|: no, i can't
<r__> hello anyone here able to help me with KNode ?
<dragon> |lostbyte|: to ping 10.10.10.10 i have to select eth2 first
<|lostbyte|> dragon, pm the output of ifconfig
<dragon> |lostbyte|: that's the problem, i can use only one of them at time
<RytmenPinnen> i tried the command !aptfix gave me but it didnt help
<BluesKaj> ok, stamen , go to this site to setup alsa properly : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dolby_Digital_Out_(AC3,_SPDIF)
<stamen> BluesKaj: ok, 10x
<dragon> |lostbyte|: if i select eth2 with knetwork i can ping 10.10.10.10 but can't navigate in internet or speak with you in Konversation
<RytmenPinnen> how do I shutdown adept manager if it has crashed and is still running?
<dragon> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:8D:94:F1:97
<RytmenPinnen> it says its still running and I cant turn it on again, It happened after i tried to add the repositorys where I get libdvdcss2
<dragon>           inet addr:23.254.211.202  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.248.0
<dragon>           inet6 addr: fe80::250:8dff:fe94:f197/64 Scope:Link
<r__> hello anyone here able to help me with KNode ?
<RytmenPinnen> i tried the command !aptfix gave me but it didnt help
<dragon>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<dragon>           RX packets:17351 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<|lostbyte|> RytmenPinnen, ctrl + alt + esc
<Karti> Hi all
<dragon>           TX packets:16322 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<dragon>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<|lostbyte|> RytmenPinnen, and click on the window.
<dragon>           RX bytes:12447549 (11.8 MiB)  TX bytes:1737062 (1.6 MiB)
<dragon>           Interrupt:16 Base address:0x4000
<dragon> eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:17:20:B7:71
<RytmenPinnen> no but its sort of running in the background somwhere
<dragon>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<dragon>           RX packets:217 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<dragon>           TX packets:493 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<dragon>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<dragon>           RX bytes:163552 (159.7 KiB)  TX bytes:69064 (67.4 KiB)
<dragon>           Base address:0x7f00 Memory:fd4e0000-fd500000
<|lostbyte|> dragon, pm = Private message.
<|lostbyte|> :D
<RytmenPinnen> lol
<dragon> |lostbyte|: sorry xD
<RytmenPinnen> damnit now im getting annoyed with ubuntu again
<|lostbyte|> RytmenPinnen, then killall adept
<BluesKaj> stamen, actually this page will help even more : http://alsa.opensrc.org/Main_Page
<RytmenPinnen> tried that allready
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | dragon
<ubotu> dragon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<RytmenPinnen> hmm I had this problem when I first installed kubuntu too
<RytmenPinnen> and where do I find libdvdcss2?
<Karti> Hi all....graphics question - When I boot up my resolution is huge but when I log in it becomes normal at 1280 x 1028 does anyone have any advice to set my initial login screen resolutions?
<RytmenPinnen> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<gemidjy> can i grep for binary character within a file (i.e. feff ?)
<BluesKaj> RytmenPinnen, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<sercik> Karti: i have the same problem it seems like a virtual screen bigger than normal screen (for example in laptop when you select a resoluttion bigger than supported)
<Ayabara> "After unpacking 1154MB disk space will be freed". I'm scared...
<Karti> sercik: It appears to be the first time I have had this really. It may only have happened when I added VM tools
<Karti> I can survive but I may try it on a clone to see what the difference is, I just thought there may be a setting in the x server
<RytmenPinnen> BluesKaj isnt that for edgy eft?
<RytmenPinnen> nm
<BluesKaj> just replace the edgy with feisty in the repos name
<RytmenPinnen> why cant they have the libdvcss2 codecs in the official repositories?
<BluesKaj> legal issues
<Ayabara> I need some help. When boot/login I need to run a couple of commands. I need to wait 15 seconds, then run "feh --bg-scale `dcop kdesktop KBackgroundIface currentWallpaper 1`", followed by starting conky. How can I make a script that does this, and how do I make kde run it?
<Trickser> hi, i updated edgy to feisty but i am having problems with my old Nvidia Geforce 440 card.
<Trickser> It seems to be a conflict in linux-restricted-modules with the new nvidia modules
<stamen> BluesKaj: thank you very much, I adjust all
<stamen> :)
<BluesKaj> cool, stamen  :)
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Tm_T> Trickser: hmm, you need mid-series nvidia drivers I think
<Boje> moin
<diegodlh> I'm wondering whether anyone can help me with this. I'm using KNetworManager on Kubuntu 7.04 and I wanted to know if there is a way to save a WPA password other than KWallet. I'm not the only one who uses this PC and, even though I want anyone using it to be able to connect to the wireless network, I don't want to give them the chance of viewing the password through kwallet. Can anyone help me??
<Trickser> Tm_T: mid-series, do you mean the legacy driver?
<Tm_T> Trickser: no, there's legacy (old) normal and new, IIRC 440 belongs to normal
<Tm_T> Trickser: but you can try legacy too, shouldn't harm
<Trickser> I will try now and let you know...
<Cugel2> /qiot
<BlackBsd> does the knetwork manager use wpa_suplicant for wireless configuration??
<BlackBsd> is there some .conf file which holds the settings?
<Edulix> hi!
<Tm_T> BlackBsd: does knetworkmanager help tell anything?
<Edulix> network manager can't find my wifi card (but it works from command line)
<Edulix> I have an atheros, with madwifi
<manwithaface> Edulix: you need to delete all of your data for that interfaces from your /etc/network/interfaces file
<Edulix> manwithaface: why oh why? that's what I use to configure my network :P
<manwithaface> network manager cannot manager when it is being controlled by something else
<Edulix> ah ok so that's the problem?
<Edulix> I'll do a backup
<Tm_T> I rather would move it away, not remove ;)
<manwithaface> good plane
<manwithaface> plan*
<manwithaface> or rename
<Tm_T> backups <3
<BlackBsd> no, i wanted to take some file on ubuntu and use it on another distro
<Tm_T> manwithaface: it's moving
<BlackBsd> b/c the wireless works in kbuntu
<Edulix> manwithaface: commenting it is enough?
<manwithaface> should be
<Edulix> manwithaface: okay, now /etc/init.d/networking restart should work or what do I need to do? (no reboot please)
<manwithaface> Edulix: you might need to restart NetworkManager
<Edulix> no reboot because I'm compiling hehe
<manwithaface> lol
<manwithaface> sudo killall NetworkManager
<manwithaface> then sudo NetworkManager
<Edulix> manwithaface: networkmanagerdispatcher killed
<Edulix> manwithaface: it still doesn't show any info for my card
<Edulix> note that sometime ago it worked..
<manwithaface> had you changed config by command line?
<Edulix> but it just stopped working once without any good explanation..
* manwithaface out
<Edulix> I don't remember, I think not
<Edulix> ups
<llp78> how can I find an unmounted drive in the terminal
<llp78> whats the command
<alexicon> my version of amarok doesnt want to play streams. says a codec is missing, any idea what?
<alexicon> amarok 1.4.5
<alexicon> llp78: you can have a look with ls /dev/ itll show you all available devices. or if its something you just plugged in use dmesg
<llp78> alexicon thanks the ls /dev does the job
<alexicon> ok
<Graham> What's a good sound converting utility, also what do I need to convert wma to ogg?
<Graham> Hello?
<tsdgeos> hi
<PhinnFort> !hi | Graham
<ubotu> Graham: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Graham> What's a good sound converting utility, also what do I need to convert wma to ogg?
<PhinnFort> is it possible to see what kind of RAM i have?
<PhinnFort> Graham: mencoder
<PhinnFort> Graham: there's several frontends and scripts to do it automatically
<PhinnFort> !info dir2ogg | Graham
<ubotu> graham: dir2ogg: audio file converter into ogg-vorbis format. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 11 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Graham> Thanks.
<alexicon> what codecs does amarok need to do music streaming?
<PhinnFort> yw
<alexicon> !amarok streaming
<PhinnFort> !streaming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleksanteri> yay kde-look is up again \o/
<PhinnFort> hurrayh
<PhinnFort> alexicon: i can play streams
<alexicon> hrm
<alexicon> it doesnt like my last.fm streams now for some reason
<llp78> the comand i needed was sudo fdisk -l
<rmd_> is there a kde program that can play FLV files?
<llp78> rmd_ i have a script which converts flv to divx
<llp78> using mencoders
<rmd_> oh
<rmd_> do share
<llp78> how
<rmd_> i've tried ffmpeg2theora, but it throws an invalid codec error
<llp78> pm me your email
<rmd_> ah
<rmd_> no
<llp78> ive tested this as i wanted to slow down a youtube vid
<llp78> ok ill paste in here
<llp78> #!/bin/sh
<llp78> if [ -z "$1" ] ; then
<llp78>   echo "Usage: $0 {-divx|-xvid} list_of_flv_files"
<llp78>   exit 1
<llp78> fi
<llp78> # video encoding bit rate
<llp78> V_BITRATE=1000
<llp78> while [ "$1" ] ; do
<llp78>   case "$1" in
<Trickser> TmT: hi, i have installed nvidia-glx and the linux-restricted-modules and I am getting "error running install command for nvidia"
<llp78>     -divx)
<llp78>       MENC_OPTS="-ovc lavc -lavcopts \
<llp78>         vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=$V_BITRATE:mbd=2:v4mv:autoaspect"
<llp78>       ;;
<llp78>     -xvid)
<llp78>       MENC_OPTS="-ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=$V_BITRATE:autoaspect"
<llp78>       ;;
<llp78>     *)
<llp78>       if file "$1" | grep -q "Macromedia Flash Video"; then
<llp78>         mencoder "$1" $MENC_OPTS -vf pp=lb -oac mp3lame \
<llp78>           -lameopts fast:preset=standard -o \
<llp78>           "`basename $1 .flv`.avi"
<llp78>       else
<Trickser> TmT: using Linux 2.6.20-15-386
<llp78>         echo "$1 is not Flash Video. Skipping"
<llp78>       fi
<llp78>       ;;
<llp78>   esac
<llp78>   shift
<llp78> done
<llp78> save as flv2avi.sh
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sercik> Hi llp78!
<llp78> hi
<LjL> !paste | llp78
<ubotu> llp78: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sercik> what are you speaknig about??
<llp78> flv converter#
<Trickser> TmT: but using linux-*-generic it seems that the old 1.0.7184 driver is used, but 1.0.96x is really what i am using, so, the X does not start
<llp78> the link is @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21567/ if anyone wants it
<Tm_T> Trickser: er
<llp78> LjL: thanks for the pastebin
<Tm_T> Trickser: sounds bad
<carlo> hi, just a stupid question: how can I know what kubuntu version it's installed in a pc?
<LjL> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Trickser> Tm_T: well, i have found an other clue...
<BlackBsd> how many lines is "large"
<carlo> thanks
<Trickser> TmT: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/107646
<LjL> BlackBsd: more than one.
<BlackBsd> 5 lines and up?
<sercik> it seems that under linux i see characters not good good as under windows my monitor seems not on focus.. is there any font rendering that i can try??
<LjL> 5 lines is already annoying enough. if you have output that you can't make fit in one line of IRC, just use the pastebin, it's there for that reason and it's must handier for everyone to look at too
<BlackBsd> so lip78, this script is slows the video down?
<BlackBsd> what about sound
<malik__> is it possible to convert ntfs partition into an ext2/3 partition, without destroying thedata on it?
<BlackBsd> really?  2 lines is "large"
<BlackBsd> i think there has been times where i have accidently pasted a few lines into and irc window...
<BlackBsd> damn.
<Graham> PhinnFort: dir2ogg keeps failing.
<llp78> BlackBsd: no it converts - but with flv 's you cannot slow them down so i converted for the reason
<llp78> it converts to divx from flv
<Graham> Says UnboundLocalError: local variable 'x' referenced before assignment
<BlackBsd> nalik_ just make a new partion and copy the data?
<ReMiiRuru> What is the reccomended method of installing nvidia graphic drivers? using the .run package on their site?
<BlackBsd> malik_
<BlackBsd> or not an option?
<BlackBsd> i have been hearing about this new fuse software
<BlackBsd> allowing rw support in ntfs
<malik__> BlackBsd: at the moment i dont have that big parttion or psace onto which i can move the data
<BlackBsd> i think it means file system in user space or something like that
<harry> Is it possible to set up Amarok to stream music to other computers over a network?
<SlimeyPete> ReMiiRuru: use the ubuntu packages from adept/synatpic
<BlackBsd> what is flv's?  is that a file format
<SlimeyPete> flash video
<harry> I tried Jinzora, but I like Amarok's interface much more.
<haydar_> If a new version releases
<haydar_> do i update
<llp78> is anyone duel booting on sperate hard drives here? if so can i take a look at your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AFaith> hello people! can anyone help me compile a driver for my old intel 536EP PCI modem ?
<haydar_> or new installation
<AFaith> i'm reciving errors while 'make 536' stage
<llp78> i need help saving vista
<ReMiiRuru> SlimeyPete: Well, that means I don't even have to try installing those :/ Well, not unless I'll find linux magican who'll get rid of all problems nvidia drivers give me.
<SlimeyPete> ReMiiRuru: if the packages don't work then yes, use the .run ... it's your only other option
<AFaith> http://www.pastebin.ca/496882 here is the output of the console
<ReMiiRuru> SlimeyPete: No... that didn't work as well, I just hoped I missed some reccomended way ~.~; I can install those drivers, but then X won't start and I'll get neat error
<AFaith> no one ?
<NiceGuyUK> AFaith: I just got here, what was the question?
<AFaith> at least, can you provide me some links where should i read more about the problem ?
<AFaith> NiceGuyUK: i'm trying to compile a driver for my old intel 536EP modem
<AFaith> and it gives me an error
<NiceGuyUK> long error or short one?
<AFaith> http://www.pastebin.ca/496882 here is the output of the console
<NiceGuyUK> ok
<NiceGuyUK> one sec while I look
<AFaith> ok ..
<llp78> can anyone help with grub ?
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<llp78> I have vista on a seperate drive which didnt get picked up by grub - now I need to see some grub config - interested in the root (hd0,0) bit
<NiceGuyUK> AFaith: bit beyond my skills unfortunately :-(
<AFaith> oh :(
<AFaith> too bad
<llp78> because I have vista on the 2nd sata and 3 hd's in the same system
<AFaith> but, can you provide me some links useful for me ?
<BlackBsd> ok, if i want to compile a new kernel, and my current kernel config is set up right, cant i use make oldconfig to keep the migrate my old kernel?  what about any new settings or bad settings?
<NiceGuyUK> AFaith: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/archive-fifth/msg02410.html
<AFaith> let me see... thanks NiceGuyUK!!
<NiceGuyUK> AFaith: talks about Fedora but may help, esp. bit about commenting out the PM_ACCESS part in the source
<serg> hello
<AFaith> helo serg!
<AFaith> hello*
<BlackBsd> lip you can use fdisk to figure out where the partition it
<serg> :)
<llp78> I know which partition the vista is on but i cant work out the correct root(hd0,0) bit
<AFaith> its just crap
<BlackBsd> it would be fdisk /dev/sdb
<AFaith> nothing ... i think i would abandon the idea
<llp78> i think the root(hd0,0) bit is implying that vista is on the 1st hd but its not its on the 3rd so what would be the correct root
<llp78> in the grub config
<llp78> I can mount vista partition in kubuntu and I know its on /dev/sdc1
<llp78> I need to know how to add this info to grub in order to beable to duel boot vista and kubunti
<NiceGuyUK> AFaith: http://www.mepis.org/node/6022
<NiceGuyUK> mepis is debian/ubuntu based too
<AFaith> i know... let me see :D
<NiceGuyUK> I'm no expert on compiling kernel drivers - been struggling to patch my wireless drivers lately
<pag> llp78, iirc if Vista's on sdc1, then the grub thinks it's hd2,0
<llp78> pag: thanks for the reply and have added that to the grub config already I thought that aswell - but Grub hangs on "starting now"
<NiceGuyUK> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<masterk> sorry bout the nick changes
<NiceGuyUK> just a little reminder ;)
<masterk> I didn't realize I auto joined
<BluesKaj> or do your changes in the serverpage textbox
<BlackBsd>  the vista would be somthing like  root(hd2, 2)\nchainloader +1  if its the 3rd one in.
<pag> llp78, I might be worong, but somehow I recall that you need to add some lines, that make Vista think it's on first partition of first HD. I'll try to see, if I find those lines
<llp78> this is my grub config for vista http://www.pastebin.ca/496902
<llp78> pag: your a legend if you find anythiing please lmk
<masterk> anyways I have a little issue, non of the audio players included give out audio...
<BlackBsd> is anyone compiling kernels??
<masterk> I downloaded VLC Media Player and it plays audio but I don't know why it does and not the other stuff
<NiceGuyUK> !mp3 | masterk
<ubotu> masterk: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<masterk> I want to use amarok for my shoutcast streams I listen to
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<NiceGuyUK> might help
<pag> llp78, I think this is the way: http://www.pastebin.ca/496906  It might work, but I won't promise anything
<llp78> pag: its worth a look thanks for the help
<pag> yw :)
<BluesKaj> masterk, amarok-engine , xine, xineplugins..check synaptic for these
<AFaith> hello BluesKaj!  now i've noticed you :P
<AFaith> remember me ?
<BluesKaj> hi AFaith
<BluesKaj> yup
<AFaith> :P
<AFaith> NiceGuyUK: it really worked :D
<timmay> hey everyone
<NiceGuyUK> AFaith: you got the modem working?
<AFaith> no really, but i've got the driver installed :P
<AFaith> i should work :D
<NiceGuyUK> AFaith: thats a good start
<AFaith> of course :P
<AFaith> got to restart... it asks me to restart :)
<AFaith> be right back
<NiceGuyUK> glad #I could point you in the right direction
<AFaith> wanna ask you something :P
<masterk> BluesKaj: amarok is upgradable and it doesn't have the engines
<masterk> install?
<BluesKaj> masterk, go for it
<masterk> kk
<Captain_Haddock> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Graham> I'm havint some trouble converting my music to ogg.
<Graham> I'm using soundKonverter, it seems to decode properly but it fails to encode, however it does encode properly to mp3
<NiceGuyUK> got liblame installed?
<don> Pag: I get NTLDR is missing now -
<NiceGuyUK> !lame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Captain_Haddock> Can somebody confirm that upgrades cannot be performed using the Live / Desktop CD?
<sergiu> hello
<Graham> Lame as in the MP3 encoder?
<NiceGuyUK> Captain_Haddock: I think you can when you insert the CD
<pag> don, I have no idea what does that mean. sorry.
<Graham> For encoding to .ogg?
<NiceGuyUK> Graham: yesh, the library code version
<sergiu> how to check if the kubuntu installation was properluy installed with all files?
<NiceGuyUK> oh yeah, wrong way, sorry
<sergiu> becouse the instalttion was not "clean"
<Graham> The files are wma, it decodes fine, it encoded to mp3 perfectly.
<Captain_Haddock> NiceGuyUK: Is this the "driver update CD" option? That seemed to go nowhere.
<NiceGuyUK> Captain_Haddock: ah, could be
<Captain_Haddock> NiceGuyUK: Otherwise the only option I see is "Install" (icon on the desktop) when I use the LiveCD.
<Captain_Haddock> NiceGuyUK: and that proceeded with asking me questions for a fresh install.
<NiceGuyUK> Captain_Haddock: I thought I saw an upgrade option in the past, maybe it was the driver thing I was thinking of
<Captain_Haddock> Ah
<Captain_Haddock> Any idea how large the network install is?
<NiceGuyUK> Captain_Haddock: a few hours worth on broadband. DOn't wanna think about doing that on dialup :-S
<AFaith> back again :)
<NiceGuyUK> wb
<AFaith> whats his problem NiceGuyUK ?
<NiceGuyUK> upgrade distro from CD instead of fresh install or network upgrade
<Captain_Haddock> AFaith: I have the Live CD (which was mailed to me) and would like to upgrade to Feisty from Edgy.
<AFaith> do you have a good internet connection ?
<Captain_Haddock> Not really :(
* NiceGuyUK wonders if you can add the new CD to the repos via adept and do a "Full upgrade" that way ?
<masterk> BluesKaj: the upgrades are installed and the engines are too but it didn't help
<BluesKaj> Graham, check settings/configure soundkonverter/envirnonment...look at the "programs not found" list
<AFaith> Captain_Haddock: you should consider to ask for a new CD with Feisty Fawn or ask a friend of yours to burn a disc for you :)
<Captain_Haddock> AFaith: the alternate CD?
<NiceGuyUK> I stil believe there should be a way to upgrade from CD, but not got a spare machine to prove it with
<BluesKaj> masterk , sometimes a relogin is needed
<masterk> ok
<masterk> relogging in
<AFaith> no really..
<masterk> be back soon
<AFaith> Captain_Haddock: ask ShipIT to send you a feisty fawn disc:)
<NiceGuyUK> (and then wait several weeks)
<Captain_Haddock> I ordered and got a 3 CD pack - 2 32 bit and 1 64 bit.. Could one of them be an alternate CD?
<BlackBsd> how do i turn on the sshd on the kubuntu?
<BlackBsd> so i can ssh in
<Captain_Haddock> AFaith: I'm not sure what you mean - I have the discs...
<Captain_Haddock> There just doesn't seem to be an upgrade option when I boot with it.
<NiceGuyUK> BlackBsd: you got openssh installed from the repos yet?
<Captain_Haddock> There is a "driver update CD" something or the other, but that went nowhere.
<NiceGuyUK> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
* Captain_Haddock is finding all this very odd
<donald> Hello, anyone having trouble with the game slune on fiesty?
<teezett> can someone tell me how to get amarok play mp3?
<NiceGuyUK> !mp3 | teezett
<ubotu> teezett: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu__> hello
<DRUNKENSTEIN> hello guys
<sybux> hi all
<DRUNKENSTEIN> I'm new to kubuntu, and running a freshly installed one
<DRUNKENSTEIN> but I've got some problems to fix.. has any one of you encountered having an OS hang after you run amarok?
<BlackBsd> thanks guys.. i booted into gentoo.
<NiceGuyUK> BlackBsd: I'm sorry to hear that :-P
<sybux> I've got a little problem since I've updated to feisty. When I listen some music, the sound is not good anymore. There is some bad noise during play
<Dekkard> DRUNKENSTEIN:  what do you mean hang.. become unusable?
<Captain_Haddock> DRUNKENSTEIN: there is an issue with trying to install mp3 support.
<Captain_Haddock> DRUNKENSTEIN: this happens the first time you play an mp3 file, right?
<llp78>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY lozza1978
<BlackBsd> i think my e1505 laptop from dell has pretty much everthing working in kubuntu
<sybux> DRUNKENSTEIN: have just have that 5 minute ago. just wait and amarok will give you the hand back
<Captain_Haddock> llp78: muahahaha
<NiceGuyUK> llp78: oops!
<BlackBsd> i would like to get bluetooth working..
<teezett> BlackBsd: gentoo is great, but hard to install
<DRUNKENSTEIN> yeps
<DRUNKENSTEIN> become completely unusable
<BlackBsd> maybe it does, and i just dont know how to use it
<DRUNKENSTEIN> you can't do anything except restart it using your cpu's restart button
<NiceGuyUK> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NiceGuyUK> !codecs
<Captain_Haddock> DRUNKENSTEIN: the entire system hangs?
<Captain_Haddock> or just amarok?
<DRUNKENSTEIN> tho whole system hangs
<llp78> uhh oh
<Moduliz0r> hi
<Dekkard> DRUNKENSTEIN:  do you have a lot of mp3 files.. liek a few hundred?
<DRUNKENSTEIN> DRUNKENSTEIN: have just have that 5 minute ago. just wait and amarok will give you the hand back
<masterk> BluesKaj I restarted and the welcome ogg played but not the shoutcast stream
<Captain_Haddock> Yeah, like dude.. are you a pirate of epic proportions?
<DRUNKENSTEIN> nope..just one mp3 file, i haven't intalled the other HDD that has the mp3 files yet
<NiceGuyUK> Captain_Haddock: lots of mp3s don't mean you;re a pirate. it means you know how to use iTunes and a CD ripper
<Moduliz0r> Why does Gparted format my usb device (to ext3fs) so that all permissions are so that I cant create files or folders?
<Captain_Haddock> NiceGuyUK: that would be an exception to the rule in present day society, I reckon :)
<Captain_Haddock> ok, here goes.. network upgrade :(
<Dekkard> sometimes it is helpfull to start the app with a console command.. and see what the output is.. I know that on the first go of amarok.. it seems to want to index yer media.. that can be kind of a pain on a slow machine like mine (900 mhz)
<masterk> what files can you play by default with amarok?
<Captain_Haddock> 835 MB :(
<DRUNKENSTEIN> yeah..theproblem is when i start from the konsole, then it freezes
<Captain_Haddock> masterk: all open formats I think.
<DRUNKENSTEIN> it freezes before I can see the error messages
<Captain_Haddock> ogg etc.
<DRUNKENSTEIN> it plays the sample fiel.. I didn't really check what that was , but probably ogg
<ReMiiRuru> I just tried installing nvidia drivers trough adept and when I tried reboot I got black screen and freeze when X should load.
<Dekkard> wierd..
<Moduliz0r> How do I format a usb drive in ext3fs?
<Captain_Haddock> DRUNKENSTEIN: try installing libxine-ffmpeg via apt and try again
<Captain_Haddock> might help.
<sybux> Captain_Haddock: how to get right about the freeze when you lunch amarok with a mp3 for the 1st time ?
<DRUNKENSTEIN> I've done that already..I mean installing from apt
<Captain_Haddock> sybux: the above worked for me - installing libxine-ffmpeg and its dependencies
<DRUNKENSTEIN> but still, thesame thing happend
<DRUNKENSTEIN> yeps..the first time
<DRUNKENSTEIN> sybux: yeps..it's the first time
<tmske> someone here who knows something about vim, command -> :python someCommand()^M, error NameError: name 'M' not defined
<DRUNKENSTEIN> but I'm sure my audio is ok since it works when I do a check
<BlackBsd> teezett, also knowing what software i need for my hardware.
<BluesKaj> masterk, http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/FAQ
<sybux> Captain_Haddock: which depot shall I need to install to get libxine-ffmpeg ?
<DRUNKENSTEIN> I'm thinking installing amarok from source
<DRUNKENSTEIN> do you think this will help ?
<teezett> blackbsd, what do you mean?
<DRUNKENSTEIN> by the way, the version of amarok that was installed was tehsame as the latest version on their site
<JP_P_home> hello al
<JP_P_home> have a probleme with autofs and konqueror
<masterk> I figured it out, amarok won't play mp3 by default but if you open up an mp3 file it will use your package installer to install mp3 support from universe
<BluesKaj> cool masterk
<JP_P_home> konqueror create .hidden and .directory files that are tryed to be mounted as shared folder by the automount deamon
<JP_P_home> is there a way to avoid konqueror to create such files?
<JP_P_home> in some folders
<ForMatter> Everyone,can u help me..In my system setting,I cant change to administrator mode..
<mrwizrd> quick question guys, what's the most winamp-like media player?
<Eric1979> xmms
<masterk> so guys, how hard do you think it would be to migrate myself from windows to linux? I want to force teach myself linux
<JP_P_home> mrwizrd> xmms
<mrwizrd> does xmms have media player functionality?
<mrwizrd> no, erm
<mrwizrd> media library
<Moduliz0r> ?
<Moduliz0r> I dont think so
<JP_P_home> mrwizrd> no it like winamp2
<JP_P_home> the real one !
<mrwizrd> I'm gonna run it in wine i think for now
<mrwizrd> i was hoping not to.. but..
<kellen> hello
<JP_P_home> mrwizrd> try amarok
<Captain_Haddock> sybux: Just the default repos IIRC..
<lupul> how do i choose the port in ssh?
<Eric1979> hi guys just wondering if anyone can point me in the rite direction to setting up 3D on an NVIDIA card with Feisty please ??
<mrwizrd> oh yes
<kellen> does anybody have any ideas on a very inexpensive computer for a grandma?
<Captain_Haddock> sybux: actually, in addition to that, I also ran the amarok install script directly from the CLI
<mrwizrd> i installed the ms core fonts
<Dekkard> macpro
<BluesKaj> masterk, depends how much time and what apps you want to able run on linux and in some cases , depending on your hardware, what you're willing to live without .. then you can always hang on to your windows partition or install a virtual machine for windows
<Captain_Haddock> sybux: /user/lib/amarok/install-mp3 I believe.
<lupul> eric1979 - you have to download the driver from nvidia
<Dekkard> oops.. inexpensive
<Moduliz0r> How do I format a USB storage device?
<Dekkard> imac
<mrwizrd> how can i make kde use the fonts - which ones for which parts, and what sizes/settings?
<BluesKaj> granma gonna run windows or linux :) ?
<mrwizrd> same for firefox
<kellen> linux
<Eric1979> lupul : are there any tuts u could point me to that will take me thru it step by step im a bit of a nix noob ;)
<kellen> all she needs is a web browser, email app, word proc, and spreadsheet
<Eric1979> kellen : try a local carboot/garage sale
<Dekkard> kellen:  default ubuntu install
<masterk> BluesKaj: well basically I have found an app for everything I normally do in windows for kubuntu, except for video I have VLC but my media files play crappy... mainly because this is a crappy pentium 3 IBM THINKPAD... It's a T22
<Dekkard> she isnt gonna want to tweak the gui.. or anything
<Dekkard> shes not going to play with beryl or compiz..
<BluesKaj> a $400 pc will prolly do the job depending on peripherals like printers etc and of course the monitor
<kellen> nope
<Dekkard> ide do default ubuntu.. and prolly gnome
<kellen> I was hoping around $200 would get me one good enough for that stuff
<Dekkard> kellen:  does she hava a computer?
<BluesKaj> masterk for media like dvd etc , there's devede and tovid
<Captain_Haddock> kellen: Considering that email, word proc and spreadsheets are all now available on the browser.. you can just ask her to always use a Live CD :)
<Captain_Haddock> kellen: cheapest option IMO.
<conax> hi
<kellen> well, she's going to use linux no matter what, I just need to find a cheap computer
<fjella> hi
<Dekkard> place near me has a box only for $299
<fjella> i have one question
<conax> I have a problem with instaling java
<Dekkard> !java | conax
<BluesKaj> well, a 200buck walmart comes with lindows , then you can install kubuntu over that if you wish
<ubotu> conax: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<masterk> BluesKaj: well actually I use VLC mainly because I have files such as mkv and ogm and divx encoded avis
<fjella> how can i use a channel from xirc?
<pag> !ask | fjella
<ubotu> fjella: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fjella> *g*
<BluesKaj> masterk,devede and tovid handle divx and xvid very nicely
<fjella> my english is not so good^^
<Dekkard> xirc is irc program?
<fjella> yes
<Dekkard> irc commands are usually like this to join: > /join #channelname
<BluesKaj> masterk, devede and tovid are basically dvd transcoding and dvd authoring tools
<masterk> BluesKaj: and ogm?
<fjella> aahhh thx dekkard
<Dekkard> np
<Ayabara_> I'm having some network problems. Is there a way to view available wireless networks?
<BluesKaj> dunno about ogm
<kellen> walmart sells computers for $200?
* sergiu test
<masterk> hmm...
<sybux> Captain_Haddock: thx it's ok now
<Captain_Haddock> sybux: cool :)
<Captain_Haddock> masterk: what exactly happens when you use VLC?
<masterk> the video runs choppy
<sybux> any1 play Wow under wine ?
<Moduliz0r> hell no
<Captain_Haddock> masterk: ah. Your graphics card is all set up right?
<masterk> I have no clue...
<Captain_Haddock> masterk: That would be a good thing to check.
<BluesKaj> sorry kellen, walmart did sell a 200buck pc at one time...IC they've upscaled a bit
<masterk> the video seems to work fine when I play videos on youtube...
<masterk> that uses a flash video player
<conax> I'm from Germany there is now wal mart in the near
<Captain_Haddock> Ah
<masterk> and I don't feel like disasembling flash code to figure out he settings
<Captain_Haddock> masterk: have you tried mplayer?
<toxidas> hi y'all
<BluesKaj> conax,  you should be glad :) ...walmart does damage to local economies
<Captain_Haddock> aye
<masterk> mplayer.... I think I've heard of that.... wasn't it a windows app that looked like windows media player from windows 98?
<toxidas> i cannot work beryl i could yesterday tough
<Captain_Haddock> masterk: that's a different one
<toxidas> i have a message saying :beryl: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/beryl/libbench.so: undefined symbol: benchGetOutput_console
<macke> Does Google Sketchup work with Wine?
<fjella> speak anyone german??
<toxidas> what does it mean ?? anyone please
<Captain_Haddock> masterk: www.mplayerhq.hu
<fjella> somebody
<Eric1979> hi guys im trying to install NVIDIA drivers but its telling me im running an X server and to quit it before running the driver setup how do i go about doing that ????
<masterk> Right now I'm running on an 8GB partition to figure out everything so when I install to the new 80GB hard drive I know what to do
<Captain_Haddock> fjella: I think there might be a german channel.
<Captain_Haddock> !de
<masterk> let me chack out that site..
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<macke> Any good alternative too Google Sketchup for Kubuntu/Ubuntu?
<Captain_Haddock> whee
<llp78> Eric1979 look into run levesl - you need to drop into text mode only
<Captain_Haddock> masterk: check your package manager too
<timmay> hey so ubuntu is supposed to be geard towards people that are used to linux based OS so they can get a feel for like Windows OS right?
<masterk> I know I can install it by going into adept...
<Eric1979> llp78 ok so how do i do that lol ???
<macke> !info sketchup
<ubotu> Package sketchup does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<macke> !info Cad/Cam
<ubotu> Package cadcam does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<macke> !info cad
<ubotu> Package cad does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Ayabara_> I can ping my router now, but when I try another address I get "connect: Network is unreachable". any tips?
<macke> !info CAM
<ubotu> cam: Cpu's Audio Mixer for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.05-8 (feisty), package size 16 kB, installed size 100 kB
<llp78> Eric1979 runlevel --help into a terminal
<macke> Bah!
<fjella> thx.....my englisch is to bad
<Eric1979> llp78 ok thanks
<toxidas> anybody can help me solve this??
<masterk> NOW I remember where I heard mplayer from, I was attempting to setup one of my computers as a media PC once and I saw this as one of the possible media players
<Captain_Haddock> timmay: um, the other way around perhaps.
<masterk> what is the most stable release yet?
<macke> Does anyone know a good alternative for Google Skethup for Kubuntu?
<masterk> of kubuntu I mean
<Captain_Haddock> Ayabara_: Perrin, another IP?
<Captain_Haddock> masterk: 7 / Feisty
<Captain_Haddock> oh
<masterk> wow... I have 6.06 right at the moment
<Captain_Haddock> I misread your question.. It is the _latest_ release. As for stability, I will know in the next couple of weeks :)
<llp78> Eric1979: the command is "sudo init 1"
<masterk> lol
<Ayabara_> Captain_Haddock: what do you mean? I can ping an external ip from my winpc, but not from kubuntu
<conax> can somebody (forgot the user name) the java link again
<|lostbyte|> are't there any updates for edgy, adept asks me to upgrade to feisty every time i update the repositories.
<Captain_Haddock> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<conax> thx
<macke> !info cedega-CVS
<ubotu> Package cedega-cvs does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<masterk> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the 5th release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<macke> !info cedega
<masterk> so edgy is the latest stable version?
<ubotu> Package cedega does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Captain_Haddock> Ayabara_: I thought you might have been pinging a domain name instead (with DNS issues)
<jitendra> hi all.
<masterk> !stable
<jitendra> i have some problem with my vlc
<Ayabara_> Captain_Haddock: ah. I tried pinging the ip instead cause I suspected the same
<AFaith> i've got a very good tutorial that can help you make a voice call answering machine form your linux box/server
<Captain_Haddock> Ayabara_: if you can ping the router and not other addresses, it's very likely a firewall / routing issue, no?
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<AFaith> http://www.vocpsystem.com here is the link
<AFaith> maybe someone will be interested in this :P
<Captain_Haddock> Ayabara_: tried a traceroute?
<masterk> hmm...
<Ayabara_> Captain_Haddock: no, cause I have no idea what it is :-) , seems some gateway and dns settings have disappeared here, so I'm trying to enter them again
<Captain_Haddock> jitendra: don't we all?
<macke> Anyone got Google SketchUp working in Wine?
<Ayabara_> Captain_Haddock: the dns servers should be the same that windows uses, right? I'm not really rock solid on network issues
<Ayabara_> :-)
<Captain_Haddock> Ayabara_: yes, they should be the same. But it shouldn't affect pings.
<masterk> interesting AFaith
<Ayabara_> Captain_Haddock: it helped a lot to enter gateway adress :-)
<Captain_Haddock> hehe
<AFaith> masterk: i know :P i've even submitted that to stumble upon :P
<Captain_Haddock> 14 more hours for the upgrade to finish :(
<mymameman> hi all
<masterk> too bad I don't have a phone line AFaith
<Ayabara_> Captain_Haddock: I had another problem earlier, and tried going between DHCP and static ip. Think the network manager cleared some fields I did not want it to clear...
<Ayabara_> thanks for caring ;)
<mymameman> can somebody help me with beryl
<Captain_Haddock> np, glad you're sorted :)
<AFaith> masterk: if you manage to do that, please, let us know ... write a blog article, a wiki one or whatever you want :))
<mymameman> 3 hours ago it was running
<jitendra_> hello which player can play .avi format
<AFaith> but let us know :P
<AFaith> jitendra_: whatever player you want :)
<AFaith> VLC, Kaffeine, MPlayer
<AFaith> but you need codecs installed
<jitendra_> in vlc it renders video but there is no sound
<masterk> VLC has most codecs included
<jitendra_> it plays all other formats properly
<mymameman> now the problem is i cant apply any themes with emerald and suddenly beryl shows just 2 virtual desktops insted of 4
<Captain_Haddock> I wonder if gspot works under WINE..
<Ayabara_> Captain_Haddock: another Q though. The network config now has only the gateway address listed in DNS servers. Is this right?
<masterk> Does anyone have experience with setting up thinkpads?
<Captain_Haddock> Ayabara: the gateway address should be a separate field.
<jitendra_> so do i need so codecs?
<jitendra_> so do i need some codecs?
<Ayabara> Captain_Haddock: I know. But the ip in DNS address field is the same as the one in the gateway field
<AFaith> yes
<Ayabara> and my browsers are really slow to decide where to go...
<mymameman> can somebody help me with beryl?
<Captain_Haddock> Ayabara: well, the DNS field should contain the DNS addresses. They should be the ones visible in /etc/resolv.conf
<bader_> My desktop seems to lag when I scroll down a website, anyone know why this could be happeneing?
<Captain_Haddock> Ayabara: as to what they are, that would depend on your configuration.
<jitendra_> AFaith: thanks i will try that
<AFaith> your welcome jitendra_!
<Ayabara> it's the gateway address in resolv.conf as well. windows has two entirely different adresses.
<Captain_Haddock> Ayabara: use the same ones as in Windows I reckon.
<sparr> when i use grep on my irc logs i get truncation around control codes (color, bold, etc), how can i work around that?
<Ayabara> Captain_Haddock: tried it and things are fast again  Guess I'll save it as a profile and never mention it again
<mymameman> can somebody help me with beryl?
<Captain_Haddock> cool. I also add opendns IPs in my resolv.conf as my ISP's DNS servers get fragged regularly.
<mymameman> is there any beryl channel?
<pag> !beryl | mymameman
<ubotu> mymameman: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mymameman> i know that
<mymameman> i just need to fix a problem
<mymameman> thx for the info
<Captain_Haddock> mymameman: from the only instance where I wasted my time on Beryl, the usual fix was to delete all the config files and restart :P
<mymameman> lol
<mymameman> 3 hours ago it was running
<ForMatter> Anyone please help me,i cant change to administrator mode in system setting..
<mymameman> now the problem is i cant apply any themes with emerald and suddenly beryl shows just 2 virtual desktops insted of 4
<Captain_Haddock> mymameman: no idea.. as pag mentioned, try #ubuntu-effects I guess
<mymameman> thx
<pag> ForMatter, just open the system settings with admin priviledges. press alt+f2 and type kdesu systemsettings
<Eric1979> can anyone tell me how to mount an iso as if it were a cd drive ??
<ForMatter> Hello..Anyone please help me,i cant change to administrator mode in system setting..
<ForMatter> I am using kubuntu 7.04
<pag> Eric1979, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Image_.28ISO.29_files_without_burning
<Eric1979> pag: thanks
<jitendra_> mymameman: i had some similar problem. install compiz and then run beryl. i think that may work.
<AFaith> oh my .. whats on the ubuntu channel
<ironcladlou> is there some port of the default gnome/ubuntu icon theme for KDE? i don't even know what it's called
<AFaith> hey, maybe you can help me, because there no one can is answering
<pag> ironcladlou, you mean that brown theme?
<ironcladlou> pag: i mean the icon theme, not the gtk WM theme
<AFaith> hello people :) some friend of mine is having a nasty problem while trying to install ubuntu feisty fawn ... it keeps reciving this error while trying to enter the live cd mode. here is the error : http://www.pastebin.ca/497013
<Eric1979> ok my image file is an MDS MDF file/s is there a way to mount them ??
<AFaith> this is what i've wrote on #ubuntu and no one is answering :(
<ironcladlou> what is the name of the default gnome/ubuntu icon theme (e.g., Tango)? i am looking for a KDE port
<pag> ironcladlou, oh. well the theme is called Human; you could try searching kde-look.org
<ironcladlou> pag: i was hunting around on there but didn't know what to search for, lemme give it a shot
<ironcladlou> oops, i meant to paste that previous message into #ubuntu
<timmay> Hey for WINE, how do you do the virtual desktop?
<sybux> I'm trying to run WoW with wine unde ubuntu with a dual screen. My problem is that wow display on the 2 screens and I can't change to only 1
<pag> ironcladlou, Default Gnome theme *is* Tango, default ubuntu's theme is Human. I know, that there's some god ports of Tango, but I'm not aware of any good Hu,am ports
<macke> sybuk: Can WoW run smooth?
<macke> under wine
<ironcladlou> ahh
<ironcladlou> maybe i'll give tango a shot and see how it looks
<timmay> how do you create a virtual dektop with wine?
<manu_> hi
<Equ> Is it posible to not start kdm when i boot ubuntu?
<manu_> i've installed a hp officejet all-in-one printer and its also a scanner included, printer works fine with cups, how can i get a scan of this machine?
<manu_> Equ: bootcheats: init 3
<manu_> then you get  no x and no kdm
<sparr> firefox uses a different kde mouse cursor theme than every other application and the default on my system.  how can i fix that?
<macke> I have installed Google Sketchup using wine. But how do i start it using the "-opengl"? i have tried wine googlesketchup6.exe -opengl but didnt work
<dr_willis> Hmm.. what was the one package that let you set up one machine, on the lan to work as the apt 'cache' for the rest of the lan.
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<macke> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<macke> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ironcladlou> i have a pidgin .deb, but there are several dependencies which are unsatisfied... dpkg won't grab them automatically, so how do i install the thing?
<delight> does skencil work on anybodys feisty/i386 installation ?
<manu_> macke: the one of the kanotix irc?
<pag> ironcladlou, where did you get the .deb from?
<manu_> in freenode
<ironcladlou> pag: getdebs.net or something
<macke> manu: Nope :)
<frojnd> why  I can't delete fileis from USB stick. I can only copy from it and paste on usb stick...
<ironcladlou> also, i believe it has a gconf dependency... any idea if this is a library, or is it a service process to manage gconf interaction which is going to take memory?
<Eric1979> how do i create a new folder ??
<manu_> macke: ok ^^
<ironcladlou> obviously i don't wanna have any gnome services running if i can get away with it
<macke> Anyone got Sketchup working under Wine?
<pag> ironcladlou, hmm.. you could try: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb; sudo apt-get install -f
<masterk> !thinkpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thinkpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<masterk> !ibm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macke> !Sketchup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sketchup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ironcladlou> pag: ah ha! good idea
<Graham> !pie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Graham> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<pag> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Graham> !dicks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dicks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Graham> :P
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<mymameman> ok that did it but nowi have the adept notifier icon in the upper left corner and i cant move or close it usually that should be down in the system tray
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ironcladlou> pag: bah, as i suspected, now i have a gconf2 service running always
<ironcladlou> it's tiny, luckily
<pag> ironcladlou, if you don't want gnome processes, the I'd suggest not to install gnome-applications ;)
<ironcladlou> one more random question, this time about kwin: it seems to be doing a really crappy job deciding where to put new windows. usually it tosses them in an extreme corner of the screen
<ironcladlou> pag: as soon as they make a KPidgin using libpurple... :)
<ironcladlou> i did notice that fvwm4 was also doing the annoying extreme corner placement thing when i was in gnome the other day, but i was able to configure its "smart placement" options to prevent it
<ironcladlou> i don't see any kwin options to configure how it places windows
<masterk> what is the command to see the current channels on a server?
<timmay> ok i installed wine through the add/remove programs in kubuntu (feisty fawn) but how do I make one of the desktops look like windows xp?
<stevec_> timmay: it doesnt do that
<timmay> how does it work then?....i'm a windows user trying to learn more about linux....so i'm not sure how everything works
<stevec_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<timmay> ty
<stevec_> timmay: it used for running windows programs, e.g. ms office. it doesnt actually make your desktop look any different
<timmay> oh ok...well i'm doing a dual boot and have by primary drive still setup with windows xp, so would I be able to use the programs on that drive using wine?
<stevec_> timmay: you'd have to install them again in you linux partition
<timmay> ok great, thanks for the info :)
<Equ> Do i need to download the nvidia driver from nvidia.com? because i cant get the driver from apt-get to work.
<mweijts> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Equ> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<macke> Anybody know of a good alternative for Sketchup?
<PhinnFort> macke: what is ketchup?
<timmay> where's the task manager? LOL
<timmay> oh man i'm too used to xp
<sparr> macke: povray or blender, depending on how you prefer to work
<PhinnFort> timmay: control+esc
<timmay> awesome
<timmay> i'm lovin this OS
<PhinnFort> ;)
<macke> sparr: Thanks will check them out, needs to be fast and pretty straight forward
<PhinnFort> timmay: if you want pritti graphs and stuff, start ksysguard from the menu
<PhinnFort> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sparr> macke: neither of them are  :)
<os2mac> anyone having problems getting onto Undernet?
<os2mac> the proxyscanner is klining me.
<JohnFlux> timmay: press ctrl+esc
<timmay> lol
<timmay> thanks
<macke> sparr: hehe well i aint to old too learn something new :)
<josh_> hye
<josh_> im trying to use ndiswrapper
<josh_> and i just installed it
<PhinnFort> macke: Blender is great, but it requires some time to learn, and povray is operated using scripts/text files
<josh_> but its saying no versions of ndiswrapper found
<josh_> why can't it find it? do i need to reboot or somthing?
<PhinnFort> macke: you can also try wings3d, I haven't played with it much myself, but I've heard much good about it
<PhinnFort> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<josh_> its ndiswrapper-common that i installed
<josh_> so what command would i use to run it
<PhinnFort> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<macke> PhinnFort: Okey thanks. will check it out
<josh_> ah there is a graphical frontend and a source package
<korobase> Hi,all
<josh_> ok its verking now
<nicolai_> Hey
<PhinnFort> !hi | nicolai_
<ubotu> nicolai_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<nicolai_> :P
<korobase> How to make the environment parameter take action need no logout.
<nicolai_> My /media directory has obtained some clutter. I have three folders from external harddrives that are no longer used for mount.
<PhinnFort> korobase: export $THINGY=lol
<sivaji> hi
<PhinnFort> !hi | sivaji
<ubotu> sivaji: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<nicolai_> When the drives aren't mounted, the clutter appears as simle folders, and when i mount a drive, the drive uses foldername-1 instead
<PhinnFort> nicolai_: just delete the folders, then
<korobase> PhinnFort:what is the lol mean?
<korobase> and so the $THINGY
<nicolai_> Can i remove them safely without having trouble with my external drives afterwards?
<nicolai_> I've become fairly nervous when it comes to messing with the /media folder :P
<macke> !electric
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about electric - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<korobase> PhinnFort:what is the lol mean? and so the $THINGY
<korobase> Please help me!
<Mo0oSaH> Why does my notebook run really hot?  Are there any tweaks that would run it cooler?
<PhinnFort> korobase: export just sets an environment variable
<masterk> how do I set my clock to 12 hour instead of military 24 hour?
<masterk> !clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<korobase> Hi,The Konversation just crashed.I don't get the last answer.Please type again.Thanks a lot!
<PhinnFort> masterk: try right-clicking on the clock and look at the settings
<masterk> I did
<PhinnFort> MinceR: plastic is more organic than
<PhinnFort> [19:05]  <PhinnFort> korobase: export just sets an environment variable
<nipolo> hi there! when i want to download somethink on my partition there was an error. i THINK that the problem is because the type of the partition is ntfs
<korobase> I know the export mean.But
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> i'm back
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> from that amarok crash
<korobase> When I login again.The opened shell show me...
<korobase> bash: export: `=lol': not a valid identifier
<korobase> PhinnFort:How to fix this?
<Trickser> Hi, I am using the nvidia modules from linux-restricted-modules but when I recover from hibernation I got distorted colors in X and it is better to restart the server. Any suggestions? Thanks
<nicolai_> nipolo: internal ntfs drive? Is it mounted?
<nipolo> yes
<nicolai_> nipolo: Do you have write access?
<PhinnFort> korobase: drop the $
<nicolai_> nipolo: internal NTFS drives are easy to mount, but they require a bit more to write to them.
<korobase> PhinnFort: export THINGY=lol ,Right?
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> thats easy nicolai_..all you need is to install NTFS controller thing,,you can easily find that on adept
<PhinnFort> korobase: replace THINGY with the name of the variable and lol with the value of the variable
<nicolai_> nipolo: yeah, if you know its there ;)
<andreasw> how can I say konqueror to ignore mime types and always display the save as file dialog
<korobase> Oh.Maybe I should talk about What I need again!
<PhinnFort> andreasw: maybe ask in #kde
<nicolai_> nipolo: Besides, I've had a few problems where i had the drive mounted using "disk and filesystems" and then ran ntfs-config.
<felix> how do you install sun3 .. ?
<PhinnFort> !info sun3
<ubotu> Package sun3 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<felix> damn
<korobase> I want set a variable and let it take action right.I hope it is no need to logout and login.
<PhinnFort> korobase: ?
<nipolo> nicolai_: and what to do?
<PhinnFort> korobase: to set an environment variable, use "export"
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> nicolai_: ..easy...press alt+f1..then there, you'll find it there
<korobase> I know using the export.
<nipolo> nicolai_: i've mounted that
<korobase> But this must logout and login again.It take action.
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> nicolai_: ah ic..but what you haven't done yet is writing to it ?
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> hey..anybody got some solution to why my system crashes when I run amarok?
<PhinnFort> korobase: use .bashrc
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> I'm using kubuntu 7.0.4
<PhinnFort> the file
<PhinnFort> !fixamarokcrashinfeisty
<nicolai_> DRUNKENSTEIN: I don't have any problems at the moment :)  It was on my sisters computer
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> this is a fresh install ..but damn.. I'm thinking about shifting back to SUSE
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> nicolai_: oh cool .. good for you
<nipolo> nicolai_: i also have win xp on this pc
<nicolai_> nipolo: If you mounted using "system settings" first, then I would unmount, delete any settings of the drive, and then run ntfs-config again.
<nipolo> nicolai_: how to do that?
<_Fade> hello
<nipolo> nicolai_: this is my second day i have linux
<nipolo> nicolai_: i don't know how to unmount "system settings"
<nipolo> by using adept?
<nipolo> or somethink else?
<nicolai_> nipolo: hehe, no. I meant unmounting the drive and then open system settings to remove information about the drive
<josh_> ok
<Rictoo_> what's the shortcut for getting out of an app? It's [something] +X
<josh_> i just installed ndiswrapper and installed the drivers
<josh_> i assigned the device to the driver
<josh_> but knetworkmanager doesnt see a wireless device
<Rictoo_> what's the shortcut for getting out of an app? It's [something] +X
<nicolai_> nipolo: system settings' -> 'advanced' -> disk & filesystems -> admin -> click on ntfs-drive -> click remove (i think that is the name. I'm using a different language)
<nicolai_> nipolo: Remember to unmount first
<nipolo> thanks but how to unmount this?
<nicolai_> nipolo: go to media:/ or /media
<nipolo> and?
<nicolai_> nipolo: right click on the icon and click 'safely remove'
<nicolai_> nipolo: or possibly unmount
<nipolo> nicolai_: aha
<nipolo> thanks very much :)
<nicolai_> nipolo: I hope this solved the problem. I have to go soon, so if there is anything else, I might not have time to answer.
<nipolo> nicolai_: ok ;)
<timmay> oh man...who is willing to help a real life noob :/
<ulrich> hey guys anyone know what i can do? i want to talk on skype but the other one cant hear me
<timmay> you have skype?
<timmay> lol you're ahead of me :)
<ulrich> i have skype
<ulrich> the kubuntu version of course
<PhinnFort> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ulrich> argh okay
<felix> Hwo can help me to install gcc ?
<Graham> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<felix> thanks
<PhinnFort> felix: build-essential
<timmay> this is going to sound real dumb but.....i just downloaded real player, how do i install it >.<
<PhinnFort> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<timmay> right, i have the .bin file, but don't know how to install it
<timmay> i'm a regular window user
<PhinnFort> timmay: why do you want the real player?
<DJServers> !BadDevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<mymameman> ok that did it but nowi have the adept notifier icon in the upper left corner and i cant move or close it usually that should be down in the system tray
<PhinnFort> timmay: if you can avoid it, that would be the best
<PhinnFort> mymameman: can't you right-click on it?
<timmay> i'm trying to watch a trailer for a movie off the blockbuster.com site and needs winmedia or real player
<DJServers> !xampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> timmay: afaik, realplayer can't play anything that Kaffeine or MPlayer can't play
<nipolo> nicolai_: i was surprised by tih error:
<nipolo> Cannot open /media/.hal-mtab
<aaroncampbell> what package(s) do I need to get mysql.h, my_global.h, m_ctype.h my_sys.h, and m_string.h?
<timmay> !afaik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about afaik - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timmay> lol
<PhinnFort> aaroncampbell: use packages.ubuntu.com
<andre> I was wondering how to prevent a loop sound that occurs after the computer is left on over night with ubuntu
<felix> Everytime i want to install a package i get : .. "E: Couldn't find package ..... " :(
<PhinnFort> !repositories | felix
<ubotu> felix: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<PhinnFort> felix: make sure your repositories are set up correctly
<timmay> PhinnFort: if i have a link from blockbuster.com to "watch a trailer" how do i play it in kaffeine?
<PhinnFort> timmay: can you give me the link?
<DJServers> how to save xorg.conf ?? it says: Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<PhinnFort> DJServers: you must remember "kdesu kate"
<DJServers> oyeah :P
<timmay> PhinnFort: http://www.blockbuster.com/catalog/movieDetails/288278
<DJServers> i just cant put it in my head :P
<PhinnFort> timmay: it plays just fine here
<PhinnFort> timmay: i just click "watch trailer", "next"
<Dekkard> DJServers:  what editor are you using?
<PhinnFort> using windows media format
<DJServers> kate
<DJServers> but do i typ: kdesu kate xorg.conf ??
<timmay> PhinnFort: ok thanks
<Dekkard> when you edit a .conf file not in your home dir.. youneed access.. so you need to start kate with: kdesu
<PhinnFort> DJServers: "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<PhinnFort> timmay: does it work?
<timmay> PhinnFort: it's bringing up the window to play it ok, but there is no video
<DJServers> yeah it works thx
<PhinnFort> timmay: have you installed the video codecs et al?
<timmay> PhinnFort: ....
<timmay> lol
<PhinnFort> timmay: i select "300k Windows Media Broad Stream", and click play;)
<DJServers> !BadDevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<PhinnFort> timmay: follow the instructions on this site to get them: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<timmay> i've only had kubuntu for 2 days and have only been using windows since....3.0....so i'm not sure what i'm doing yet
<busfahrer> Hi, is there any way to disable the behaviour that when I click on a window in the taskbar that is already active, that it gets minimised? I looked around 'Window behaviour' and couldn't find anything.
<DJServers> when i change it i have to restart my xserver by closing session and re loggin in right?
<PhinnFort> busfahrer: try asking in #kde
<timmay> PhinnFort: ok i'll see if i can figure it out from the site :)
<busfahrer> PhinnFort: They don't answer me :-)
<PhinnFort> timmay: it shouldn't be hard
<Lynoure> busfahrer: it's in Configure Taskbar
<PhinnFort> busfahrer: I don't think it's possible, but I don't know everything, though
<DJServers> PhinnFort, i now have to restart my xserver right by relogging?
<DJServers> brb
<PhinnFort> DJServers: log out, hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<busfahrer> Lynoure: I looked through there, which option is it, I think I'm too stupid :-P
<PhinnFort> log in again
<Lynoure> busfahrer: "Action: Left button"
<busfahrer> Lynoure: Thanks!
<hangthedj> does anybody know how to fix a 30 gig stderr and stdout file?
<DJServers> yo i am back\
<Dekkard> hangthedj:  thats a big file
<hangthedj> Dekkard: yeah i was converting midi files to mp3 and soundKonverter made those files so big
<DJServers> but how to open a file in: /home/frank/xampp-linux-1.6.1 ??
<Dekkard> jaysus
<sybux> I need some help configuring Kontact can someone help me ?
<Dekkard> any chance you can start over?
<Dekkard> lol
<DJServers> ?
<PhinnFort> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aleksanteri> !ask | sybux
<ubotu> sybux: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<delight> !skencil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skencil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sybux> correct !!!
<PhinnFort> !info skencil | delight
<ubotu> delight: skencil: Interactive vector drawing program for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.17-7build1 (feisty), package size 959 kB, installed size 4892 kB
<delight> PhinnFort: is you skecil working on your feisty/i386 ? ... mine is crashing coredump on start
<PhinnFort> delight: i don't use skencil
<PhinnFort> i use inkscape
<sybux> I'm using Kontact to read IMAP mail. I'd like Kontact move all mail marked as SPAM by spamassasin to specific folder
<buz> for 3rd time today, my x session didnt respond to keyboard entries anymore, mouse still worked, switching to text console worked with k menu, where keyboard worked.
<buz> anything i can do to fix that?
<delight> PhinnFort: Inkscape is the best even thou Xara Xtreme has some nice features
<stevec_> sybux: do this using procmail
<DJServers> damn
<DJServers> couldend start apache :(
<sybux> stevec_: nope : postfix
<PhinnFort> delight: tried it, it was very smooth, but it did lack some features compared to inkscape
<stevec_> sybux: you use procmail to move your mail to folder
<sybux> stevec_: under windows I use Thunderbird and it's working fine. I just want to retreive the same
<stevec_> sybux: i have the following in my ~/.procmailrc
<stevec_> sybux: edit ~/.procmailrc and enter the folowwing
<ReMiiRuru> I have big problem with nvidia drivers, which might be kernel or BIOS bug, but it's too much to describe, so if anyone feels like helping I can give them more details... So, anyone?
<timmay> PhinnFort: omg it's so much easier than windows O.O LOL
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> welcome to the light side;)
<stevec_> sybux:
<stevec_> MAILDIR=$HOME/.maildir/
<stevec_> DEFAULT=$MAILDIR
<stevec_> SPAM_FOLDER= $MAILDIR/.Spam/
<timmay> ;)
<stevec_> :0:
<stevec_> * ^X-Spam-Status: Yes
<stevec_> $SPAM_FOLDER
<PhinnFort> !pastebin | stevec_
<ubotu> stevec_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stevec_> i kna man, pastebin easnt working tho and couldnt be arsed to fanny about finding another one
<PhinnFort> stevec_: ask, then
<sybux> stevec_: I don't have mailbox on my computer. It's on a remote computer so I haven't any local .maildir
<PhinnFort> rafb.net/paste
<stevec_> sybux: ah ok then
<_Fade> hi everyone, im having trouble installing kubuntu on an IBM Netvista 8319-M1G PC, can anyone help?
<timmay> whoa WTF....i haven't had sound all day and every sound just went through the speaker at once....i hope that's not normal
<timmay> LOL
<PhinnFort> _Fade: elaborate?
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | ReMiiRuru stevec
<ubotu> ReMiiRuru stevec: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stevec_> BluesKaj: ive already been told man!
<PhinnFort> :P
<BluesKaj> pastebin.ca is faster , not as busy
<PhinnFort> anyone know where I can get new blender debs?
<PhinnFort> for 2.44
<PhinnFort> rafb.net/paste is my favourite;)
<_Fade> im using the desktop disc of feisty, it boots to the install menu ok, an i hit enter to continue the installation, after that the screen goes black, theres some disc activity an then it just stays like that
<PhinnFort> _Fade: how much ram is it on the computer you're trying to install to?
<_Fade> 786 mb
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> did you check your media?
<ReMiiRuru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21590/ This is more detailed info on my problem then.
<BluesKaj> PhinnFort, maybe the ops should load it in the ubotu scrpts
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> perhaps it's hust had some scratch on it ..or something like that
<stevec_> might as well ask my own question, the boot splash installed by default doesnt seem to like my monitor, out of range message and i just get a blank screen, i have to disable spalsh in grub.conf
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: well, I don't care to bother #ubuntu-ops now;)
<_Fade> the specs of the machine are fine
<DJServers> damn
<DJServers> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<stevec_> anyway of fixing that?
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> hey.. anybody here using a freshly installed kubuntu? aside from me
<UKESN|Javax> bbs going for dinner
<DJServers> damn
<DJServers> i have install lampp but only apache wond start :P
<stevec_> DRUNKENTSTEIN: mine is frshly installed on this comp
<_Fade> DRUNKENTSTEIN: trying to m8, cant get it installed
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> cool..same here
<PhinnFort> _Fade: did you run a cd-check?
<Jacko2007> drunkentstein, mine is about 4 weeks old
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> hey...did you get mp3 support running for amarok?
<Jacko2007> I have lost my WINE shortcuts in my start menu
<PhinnFort> DJServers: try Lighttpd
<Jacko2007> drunkentstein, mine is about 4 weeks old
<stevec_> DRUNKENTSTEIN: i got mp3 working in amarok
<josh_> guys
<_Fade> PhinnFort: no havent tried that
<Jacko2007> drunkentstein, installing the mpegcodec
<PhinnFort> DJServers: also, try "sudo /etc/init.d/apache start"
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> oh..you didn't havea provlme?
<josh_> is there a way to tell adept to look for a package that has been updated
<stevec_> DRUNKENTSTEIN: remember the problem but not the solution! :-)
<PhinnFort> _Fade: could be a bad burn
<Black_Mask> how to install windows xp after installing ubuntu?
<Jacko2007> sudo apt-get install mpeg-codec
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> I mean ..problem ?
<josh_> cuz ndiswrapper is 1.38 on there but there is 1.44 on the site
<Jacko2007> I have lost my WINE shortcuts in my start menu
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> 'cause mine just hangs up whenever I run amarok
<Jacko2007> what should I do
<josh_> there have been a few releases since then
<stevec_> Jacko2007: what start menu? this isnt windows man! :-)
<_Fade> PhinnFort: hmm, ive tried three diff distros so far, kubuntu, ubuntu an PClinuxOS
<Jacko2007> stevec, ok then K menu lol I am a windows and a linux users give me some slack lol
<DJServers> PhinnFort, That Dusnt Work
<stevec_> lol ;-)
<_Fade> PhinnFort: an im currently downloading the alterate kubuntu disc
<sybux> DRUNKENTSTEIN: have try to run in a shell /usr/lib/amarok/install-mp3 script ?
<masterk> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<masterk> !clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stevec_> !ntp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> sybux: yeps..it hangs up after I run that
<mo0osah_> how do share files with virtualbox
<Jacko2007> !ntp
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> actually..that's how it started.. at first, it runs ok.. and can play tha sample file
<masterk> !ibm thinkpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibm thinkpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sybux> DRUNKENTSTEIN: strange, I've run it this afternoon and all was perfect
<stevec_> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<stevec_> :-)
<masterk> lol
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> but after it prompts you to install that support, it hangs my pc
<ReMiiRuru> So, anyone has any idead on nvidia problem described here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21590/ ?
<ReMiiRuru> *ideas
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> sybux: really? ..I just installed my.. and actually that's one of the main reasons why I'm here right now..ehehhe
<sybux> DRUNKENTSTEIN: not in shell it just install and do not ask any question
<BluesKaj> ReMiiRuru, have you tried Envy : http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> sybux: yeps.. tried that too.. same thing happens
<Jacko2007> I have lost my WINE shortcuts in my k menu
<ReMiiRuru> BluesKaj: First, yes, I did, 2nd, it's one of least reccomended way of install AFAIK
<DRUNKENTSTEIN> I'm trying to find out why ..so I can use amarok
<Alonea> ok, my friend tried to use envy to get 3d accel on his nvidia card, but it didn't work. I don't know the name of driver it was before. Vesa works, but the screen is huge, nv didn't work...so what is it supposed to be?
<orehon> How can I lock the kde session when the laptop is closed?
<masterk> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<PhinnFort> i think envy is deprecated
<masterk> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alonea> I mean on mine, I just changed it back to ati, and it was fine again. I use envy on mine without problems
<BluesKaj> ReMiiRuru, the ati driver Envy install didn't provide DRI for google earth so i dumped envy
<PhinnFort> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Quassandra> hey, has anyone got any problems with ubuntu when i boot from a cd to install it says "Loading the Linux kernal" but it just freezez at 100% and goes nowhere, any idea's?
<ReMiiRuru> PhinnFort: Following instructions on the link provided by bot gives me the same problems as any other form of installation.
<timmay> PhinnFort: i'm getting an error when i install that program
<PhinnFort> timmay: ?
<Alonea> PhinnFort: ok, that doesa not tell me what the original name of the driver was...
<timmay> PhinnFort: gonna try the ol windows fix, uninstall and reinstall LOL
<timmay> PhinnFort: the video codec
<PhinnFort> ;)
<andre> how do you configure ubuntu to start certain programs on start-up?
<PhinnFort> ah, ok
<BluesKaj> ReMiiRuru, just keep searching google ..that's how i found a fix for my ati card on feisty
<PhinnFort> andre: put a link to them in "~/.kde/Autostart", where ~ is your home folder
<andre> thanks
<ReMiiRuru> BluesKaj: I tried searching google for 2 weeks now.
<x3x> ciao
<timmay> PhinnFort: the codec isn't installling, it keeps giving an error
<PhinnFort> timmay: what exactly are you doing?
<BluesKaj> ReMiiRuru, http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#nvidia-driv
<timmay> going to the add/remove program and adding Ubuntu restricted extras package
<timmay> when i apply the changes it goes through like it's working and then doesn't work
<PhinnFort> timmay: and what error is it giving you?
<timmay> let me go through it again real quick
<PhinnFort> timmay: we'll cheat, then;)
<timmay> PhinnFort: "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages
<DJServers> YES!!! MY APACHE IS WORKING!!! YEEHAA!!!\
<PhinnFort> timmay: just type "sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs" in a konsole
<DJServers> thx for your help all!
<timmay> ok trying that
<PhinnFort> timmay: that's what I did to get the codecs, anyways, and it works here
<BluesKaj> !fix-lockup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix-lockup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<os2mac> trying to get java runtime installed on firefox under kubuntu.... can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> !adept-lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !java | os2mac
<ubotu> os2mac: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<timmay> PhinnFort: *sigh* now when i click to play the trailer using real 300k it is saying i'm missing plugins
<masterk> does anyone know how to make standby, suspend, and hibernate work on an ibm thinkpad?
<timmay> instead of using kaffeine
<nicolai_> timmay: have you remembered to add the medibuntu key?
<PhinnFort> timmay: hmmm...
<BluesKaj> !apt-lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<BluesKaj> geezus
<nicolai_> BluesKaj: is Adept locked-up?
<Alonea> ook, on the binary driver how to, it says goto system, administration, but i dont have that
<PhinnFort> timmay: run "wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -" in a console
<PhinnFort> timmay: then run "sudo wget http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list"
<os2mac> PhinnFort: I believe I have java installed in Kubuntu correctly... what I am trying to do is install it on Firefox under kubuntu
<PhinnFort> os2mac: I don't use Firefox, but I think you might have to enable it somewhere
<PhinnFort> timmay: and finally run "sudo apt-get update"
<DJServers> i have one last question
<timmay> k i'll try it
<DJServers> how to put files in apache for sites?
<nicolai_> timmay: after you follow PhinnForts advise remember to update your repositories
<DJServers> i can put a map in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<PhinnFort> nicolai_: that was the last command;)
<DJServers> cant
<os2mac> ok this is where... I click on manage repositories in Adept and it get updates...
<os2mac> s/where/weird
* PhinnFort doesn't like Adept
<DJServers> how do i put a map in: /etc/apache2/sites-available it says that i sould check permissions
<BluesKaj> nicolai_, I'm trying to trigger the obuto response to an adept or apt lockup when a broken pkg has frozen it
<nicolai_> PhinnFort: I just didn't see the last part :p
<PhinnFort> :P
<nicolai_> BluesKaj: I know how to fix that
<nicolai_> 2 sec
<PhinnFort> timmay: there should appear a tiny yellow package in the lower right corner of your screen after the last command is finished. Click it, and update
<PhinnFort> but now I have to go
<BluesKaj> ok give us the cmnd so we can sote it in my txt file
<BluesKaj> store it
<Lars_G> I am not god
<nicolai_> BluesKaj: first you need to remove the lock
<nicolai_> BluesKaj: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<nicolai_> BluesKaj: then you need to fix the broken dependencies
<nicolai_> BluesKaj: dpkg --configure -a
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know where SoundKonverter saves ripped songs?
<BluesKaj> thx nicolai_ , i keep those cmnds in a txt file for reference but forgot to save it on the other pc before my latest clean install
<DJServers> where do i put my site files in apache??
<nicolai_> BluesKaj: I usually send myself an email ;)
<nicolai_> BluesKaj: I trust Gmail more than my computer :P
<rommel> Hello, Im a newbie, and I am trying to open a ubunto share in windows, I already changed my samba password and when I try to login i enter the samba user name and password and tells me that multiple connections to a server o share resourse by the same user
<timmay> ugh it's still not work
<timmay> ing
<timmay> PF-Away: still not working :/
<root___> exit
<timmay> PF-Away: and there was no icon on the lower right
<nicolai_> rollerskaterjamms: I have never tried the program, but have you checked after hidden folders in your home directory?
<thingy> rommel, that means youve already got a connection to that resource using different credentials...either use something like net use /d or log out and back in again to access using the credentials you want to use
<PF-Away> timmay: do "sudo aptitude upgrade"
<PF-Away> then
<rommel> OK
<rommel> let me try
<nicolai_> rollerskatejamms: I have never tried the program, but have you checked after hidden folders in your home directory?
<BluesKaj> nicolai_, darn good idea :)
<DJServers> Hello!!?? Some One Nows Where to put my site script in apache???
<rommel> is there a way that I can see in UBUNTU the connections in it?
<rollerskatejamms> nicolai_, looking
<rollerskatejamms> but thats a silly place to save mp3s
<thingy> rommel, man smbstatus
<timmay> PF-Away: ok that's done
<nicolai_> rollerskatejamms: That is where Amarok saves podcasts if you haven't told it something else
<DJServers> HEY!!??? some one nows or not!! ???
<rollerskatejamms> nicolai_, Yeah well they arent in .kde anywhere
<rommel> ok
<DJServers> HEEY! ?>??
<nicolai_> rollerskatejamms: KAudioCreator might be a good alternative then :)
<rollerskatejamms> nicolai_, I already did the rip
<nicolai_> rollerskatejamms: Have you tried searching for the name of one of the songs?
<rollerskatejamms> nicolai_, doing that now
<eljefe> does anyone notice that sound is a lot more quiet in 7.04 than in previous releases or other distributions?  I have even swapped out my soundcard but everything is more quiet...
<rollerskatejamms> just did find / -name 'three weeks'
<rollerskatejamms> did nothing
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nicolai_> eljefe: It might be because PCM setting is at a lower level, but yeah, I noticed too.
<nicolai_> eljefe: I also find it sounds better at the same level though :s
<rommel> thingy-> Thanks that solved the issue. how many connections can I have in a ubuntu share?
<thingy> rommel, as many as you want....depending on avail mem/disk/network bandwidth etc
<rommel> thingy->Niceeeeeeeeee
<masterk> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<rommel> 512Kb Ram,70GB is that ok for more than 15 people?
<rommel> for ubuntu desktop
<masterk> kb? don't you mean mb?
<rommel> sorry
<rommel> mb
<me882> hello
<masterk> I was about to say....
<rommel> hahahahaha
<rommel> that was a computer from the 80's
<nicolai_> rollerskatejamms: It seems to need the exact name in my case :@. Try searching for it in "metainfo" in the second tab.
<ReMiiRuru> BluesKaj: I have announcement and a question for you. Announcement: The method on the site didn't work. Question: Why do linux people seem to always assume installing the drivers with one step slightly different than other methods will solve my problem?
<me882> i installed nvidia-glx-new now i cant start kubuntu any more i have a geforce go 6600
<masterk> i remember my old 4mb computer... it was an ibm
<masterk> but that was the lowest amount of ram I've ever had
<rommel> i had an apple 64 then my ast windows x386 machine had 640kb ram
<rommel> running dos 2.1
<rommel> I installing ubuntu last night and so far I like it.... it reminds me my old days of unix
<rommel> but i like it
<Zeelot> hello, does anyone here know how to get the time in the video I am at in kaffeine using dcop? like 3:27 in a 10:00 video?
<BluesKaj> ReMiiRuru, well, we're not all aware that the methods you tried previously were only slightly different than the one suggested. Only thing to do is keep searching ... sometimes one finds oneself in a 'unique' situation and it's difficult for anyone to find a solution to it
<Zeelot> there is a getTimePos() but all it returns is int like 4
<timmay> PF-Away: thanks for your help...i gotta get going
<ReMiiRuru> BluesKaj:  So I'll go about updating my paste to note that for people ._. I tried so many installing methods it's making me feel sick...
<macke> Anyone who has goten SketchUp working under wine?
<buz> ReMiiRuru: where does that paste note live
<ReMiiRuru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21594/ now here
<BluesKaj> ReMiiRuru, I felt the same way after updating from a perfectly good setup on edgy ... almost there except for my tv capture cards probs and it doesn't look promising that i'll solve it or find a fix
<buz> gf5200 works in myl laptop (wish i could say the same about the new x1400 in the new laptop), so sorry, i cant help
<nicolai_> ReMiiRuru: are you trying to fix a broken system or start anew?
<ReMiiRuru> nicolai_: up until 2 days ago I was trying to fix broken system, but I have reinstalled it recently
<Zeelot> no one? =(
<nicolai_> ReMiiRuru: My own method of installing my 6600 is first to install nvidia-glx and then go to "system settings -> monitor and display -> hardware -> admin -> config -> proprietary"
<nicolai_> I generally find KDE knows best :)
<nicolai_> gotta go
<dom> Anyone can help me, I installed Kubuntu and would like to know how can I see the version of this distribution.
<K-Ryan> !version | dom
<ubotu> dom: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<dom> Thanks Ubotu
<K-Ryan> Ubotu is a bot =P
<K-Ryan> !ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot =p - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stanley_> hi guys
<stanley_> how do i hide files stored in folders?
<stanley_> music files. video files, documents
<chi0> hello all
<stanley_> is there a way to hide them??
<K-Ryan> Hi stanley and chi0
<Lynoure> stanley_: hide from who?
<K-Ryan> I was thinking, hide what? No matter...
<stanley_> well i just don;t want them to appear when file browsing
<K-Ryan> I know there's an app that will spread one file into other files leaving it completely hidden to other people.
<rommel> I just created a folder using sudo mkdir foldername command, now I would like to take ownership of this folder
<rommel> ?
<chi0> sorry but off tipic does any 1 know were i can get the kde4 icon set, you know the oxygen 1s ?
<RytmenPinnen> how do I restart the part that controls sound in linux? I just lost it for some reason
<tsdgeos> rommel: sudo chown yourUsername:yourGroup
<tsdgeos> rommel: sudo chown yourUsername:yourGroup theDirectory
<Lynoure> stanley_: you can search on the location bar, too.. I'd advice against hiding all except ultraimportant stuff and recommend rather separating that ultraimportant stuff into it's own directory tree
<stanley_> yea i have done that
<stanley_> putting the ultra important stuff in it's own folder
<K-Ryan> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Lynoure> stanley_: at least adding a . to the beginning of a name hides it, but there might be some GUI way too
<stanley_> thas what i'm thinkin
<stanley_> thanx alot anyway
<SJrX> How can I enable the SSH server on Kubuntu?
<unnutz> !info openssh-server | SJrX
<ubotu> sjrx: openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 230 kB, installed size 596 kB
<SlimeyPete> SJrX: use adept or apt-get to install openssh-server
<K-Ryan> Okay I'm completely new to Wine and just reading a how to isn't working for me.
<K-Ryan> This tahoma.ttf font, it says put it in ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<SJrX> aren't I suppose to be doing this thru the GUI or something
<Ace2016> Hi all
<K-Ryan> Where would that be? I'm running Kubuntu and installed from the repositories so it is in the default location,.
<Ace2016> is it possible to stop a kernel half way and continue later
<Ace2016> like put it on hold so it doesn't use system resources and watch a video and let it continue?
<Ace2016> well i want to watch this episode i just got and it has an awesome cliff hanger and i need to see what happens now!
<K-Ryan> Oh damn, I said all that in the wrong channel.
<adaptr> Ace2016 if you stop the kernel you killed your session, and any other sessions running
<K-Ryan> If anyone here can help though, don't hold back =)
<Ace2016> adaptr: stop the compiling and continue from where it left off, not stop the running kernel, i'm compiling a new one
<Ace2016> how do i give ultra high priority to mplayer?
<adaptr> Ace2016 and I should have guessed this how ?
<adaptr> Ace2016 just stop it, of course: ctrl-Z
<adaptr> Ace2016 and "fg" to continue
<just-this-time> how do I get on kubuntu K menuu ->help help on kde apps
<adaptr> Ace2016 but it's generally a lot smarter to just nice it
<just-this-time> now default gives unix manual only
<adaptr> just-this-time you need to install the help, probably
<Ace2016> adaptr: thanks thats sooooo cool
<dom> Hi, I m looking a way to minimize all the GUI application that are open in my desktop and this in one step (e.g push on a button) can someone help me
<adaptr> Ace2016 really, learn to use nice
<adaptr> nice 10 make bzimage will make it run at a very low priority
<buz> yeah well he'd likely need to nice the running pid
<Ace2016> adaptr: i used to use kdesu ksysguard to do it but i ended up making everything unstable
<Ace2016> adaptr: i'll remember that
<adaptr> Ace2016 don't us ethe crappy GUI stuff to do real tasks :)
<mrwizrd> i just want to say i love linux
<mrwizrd> really really :D
<Ace2016> adaptr: gui stuff make me aware of the features, then if i need to know more i try to find stuff out ;)
<adaptr> Ace2016 I have no idea what you mean by that
<mrwizrd> after i got the ms fonts from my xp install and set em up right, i was in heaven
<mrwizrd> (god knows those fonts are... just no, okay?)
<Ace2016> adaptr: i never knew what niceness was before i saw it in ksysguard, so i guess gui stuff makes people know that you can do something in linux
<adaptr> Ace2016 reading a good introduction to POSIX OSes and *nix in particualr does that, too :)
<adaptr> there are many good guides, alas not too many good ones about basic job control and shell programming
<Ace2016> so much to read so little time
<adaptr> you need the skillz, you do the time
<mrwizrd> can anyone offer me some help on getting rid of windows?
<mrwizrd> (without killing kubuntu/my partitions)
<adaptr> mrwizrd mke2fs /dev/whatever - there, all gone
<mrwizrd> adaptr: I have ubuntu installed in the mbr
<mrwizrd> and grub gives me the option to load ubuntu/ubuntu (generic)/memtest/winxp
<adaptr> yes, so ?
<buscojuegos> ola
<buscojuegos> alguien me puede ayudar?
<buscojuegos> [GuS] :
<buscojuegos> _dennis_:
<buscojuegos> _hansen_:
<adaptr> !es | buscojuegos
<buscojuegos> _max_:
<ubotu> buscojuegos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<buscojuegos> sorry
<mrwizrd> i have (xpsystem) (ubunturoot) (ubuntuswap) (ubuntuhome) (swap) (files)
<K-Ryan> Thanks adaptr, I was just doing that =P
<adaptr> buscojuegos please quit that shit NOW
<buscojuegos> goodbye
<adaptr> indeed
<mrwizrd> is the mbr seperate from any one partition?
<adaptr> yes
<mrwizrd> okay... that's all i was unsure about..
<adaptr> maybe try a quick stop at wikipedia next time ?
<mrwizrd> *nods*
<mrwizrd> apologies
<LeeJunFan> mrwizrd: yes the mbr is in it's own space, then right after that are the tables which hold your partition, then after that the actual partitions.
<adaptr> just typing in "mbr" gets you more info than even I find useful
<buscojuegos> hello?
<buscojuegos> can you help me?
<mrwizrd> I just wanted to be sure... I don't want to lose this data
<buscojuegos> i want write and read a NTFS partition
<buscojuegos> how can i do taht?
<mrwizrd> though i've finally decided i can dump windows and multibooting and go full on linux
<LeeJunFan> !ntfs | buscojuegos
<ubotu> buscojuegos: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mrwizrd> buscojuegos:sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<adaptr> mrwizrd why delete it at all, then ? wait until you find you don't even think about those dark days anymore, and then one day wake up and htink: NOW I'm gonna get my disk space back!
<adaptr> it'll be like a little birthday
<mrwizrd> haha
<mrwizrd> adaptr: what kind of level are you? I've seen your nick in a lot of places..
<ulrich__> hey, is there any kind of system reset like windows has? ^
<buscojuegos> mrwizard thanks, but when i try to install that, my pc say me, "Other process is working whit this directory"
<buscojuegos> can you understand me?
<buscojuegos> i spanish, i can speak english very well
<buscojuegos> :S
<adaptr> mrwizrd what kind of... level ? what kind of.. question is that ?
<mrwizrd> adaptr: sorry i sound like an MMORPG
<adaptr> buscojuegos yes, we all witnessed that... too bad we can't say the same for your powers of observation
<ulrich__> hello ?
<nicolai_> adaptr: I think he means noob - beginner - intermediate - power user etc
<mrwizrd> buscojuegos: is synaptic or system update running?
<adaptr> buscojuegos get out of synaptic and/or adept, only one package tool can run at once
<mrwizrd> ^^ what he said
<buscojuegos> mrwizrd i dont think so, but i dont sure
<buscojuegos> how can i finish taht process?
<adaptr> nicolai_ yes, I _understand_ what the newbie meant, but that doesn't mean he should get away with asking it
<LeeJunFan> !adeptfix-crash
<K-Ryan> ulrich__ I don't think I've seen one but there probably is if you need one, why do you need it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptfix-crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nicolai_> adaptr: :p
<mrwizrd> adaptr is right nicolai.. I need to learn to ask questions properly
<adaptr> buscojuegos if you're sure, remove the lock file
<mrwizrd> i do a decent job, most of the time :P
<buscojuegos> adaptr how can i do that?
<K-Ryan> !aptfix | LeeJunFan
<ulrich__> K-Ryan: i tried to install a package with the adept installer thingy and entered at the wrong place and now i cant access the adept anymore and some other stuff like "apt-get update wont work either
<nicolai_> mrwizrd: In the context, I would have seen it as a compliment.
<ubotu> LeeJunFan: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<K-Ryan> ulrich try that command that ubotu just said.
<LeeJunFan> K-Ryan: yeah, thanks :) was for buscojuegos :)
<ulrich__> i tried it
<K-Ryan> Ah, no problem ;)
<K-Ryan> Nothing ulrich__?
<ulrich__> what is fuser?
<K-Ryan> I'm not sure to be honest, just part of the command to me.
<LeeJunFan> K-Ryan: there's like 30 freakin' factoids for that issue and I can never remember one of them.
<buscojuegos> please help me :(
<ulrich__> does any text has to appear when i enter this ?
<nicolai_> if it doesnt't work then sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock would do instead
<adaptr> buscojuegos rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<K-Ryan> no ulrich__, nothing else will pop up.
<ulrich__> okay
<K-Ryan> But try running adept after it
<ulrich__> i did
<ulrich__> same nothin changed
<mrwizrd> is it possible to run MSN Live Messenger on GNU/Linux using Mono? (LM needs the .NET Framework)
<K-Ryan> Hmm
<K-Ryan> What was the last thing you typed in before it stopped working?
<nicolai_> mrwizrd: It would probably be easier using wine
<buscojuegos> adaptr:  thanks :)
<ulrich__> errr okay ill tell you: at first i only wanted to get skype working because nobody was able to hear me.. a guy from the german kbuntu channel (which wasnt very helpfuly.y) told me to download a package from this site "http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/" what i did i mean i copied the text and entered into the adept but i guess i entered it at the wrong place...
<buscojuegos> adaptr:  i cant install nothing :(
<buscojuegos> the same error
<buscojuegos> in spanish is
<buscojuegos> Otro proceso est utilizando la base de datos del sistema de paquetes (probablemente otra aplicacin Adept o apt-get o aptitude). Por favor cierre la otra aplicacin antes de utilizar esta.
<K-Ryan> You tried to add a repository?
<buscojuegos> in english....
<K-Ryan> The process is being used by a different program.
<buscojuegos> other process is working whit the database. Please, close the other aplication bbefore try to use this
<buscojuegos> K-Ryan:  What process?
<dwidmann> mrwizrd: seeing as it would require compiling it, and the source isn't available, no.
<buscojuegos> i cant see it
<polopolo> hello, does someone know a program for kubuntu that rip you're dvd recordings?
<K-Ryan> I don't know, it doesn't say.
<dwidmann> polopolo: dvdrip
<polopolo> dvdrip, ok, thank you
<buz> k9copy
<K-Ryan> The people on the Wine channel aren't answering me so I'll ask just real quick. Does anyone know if Steam needs more than tahoma.ttf because the text isn't showing up...
<nicolai_> buscojuegos: open ksysguard and search for both adept and synaptic
<polopolo> k9copy
<polopolo> ok
<nicolai_> ulrich__: what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<polopolo> Also a question, can that program also rip in divx?
<felix_> where can i find GLIB ??
<polopolo> dvdrip and k9copy?
<ulrich__> nicolai: the newest..
<dwidmann> polopolo: dvdrip ... erm, I think it does xvid or mp4, possibly theora, don't think it does divx
<slougi> felix_: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0
<felix_> thanks
<slougi> felix_: or libglib1.2, depending which version you want
<mrwizrd> nicolai: has it been made to work in the past?
<polopolo> ok, and how to edit a video? (so I does not need do see the tv-ads when I see the rpogram again ;))
<nicolai_> mrwizrd: you have to type nicolai_ if you want to be sure I notice what you write
<dwidmann> polopolo: dunno, I've never edited any before. I think a program oh, what was its name ...
<dwidmann> cinelerra was one
<nicolai_> mrwizrd: I have no idea about live. I use Kopete. :)
<dwidmann> kino is another
<dwidmann> and I still can't think of the other one that I liked the looks of
<zorglu_> dwidmann: do you actually use them ?
<dwidmann> nope, I just know that quite a many other people do
<mrwizrd> the only reason i *really* want the live client is for plus's logging features..
<dwidmann> and I make it my business to know things, zorglu_
<mrwizrd> i have over a years worth of logs and i'd like to keep the formats consistent
<polopolo> I gonna try, thank you all for you're help
<zorglu_> dwidmann: because i tried hard to find a way to edit movie on linux and fails to find any working software
<nicolai_> ulrich__: I think I've found what you need
<zorglu_> dwidmann: many halfbacked ones do exist. but none was actually working
<dwidmann> zorglu: I'm still trying to think of that other one, I know it wasn't done yet, but it was looking like it showed quite a lot of potential
<nicolai_> ulrich__: try command:    sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<buz> kdenlive
<T> Hey all
<dwidmann> buz: there we go, thanks, cat had my tongue
<tsdgeos> zorglu_: kino?
<zorglu_> dwidmann: im guessing you think about pitivy ?
<buz> not quite finished but showing great potential fits perfectly for that one
<dwidmann> tsdgeos: already mentioned
<tsdgeos> ok :D
<aroo> Anyone know where default KDE themes/styles are located?
<ionus> any soft for siemens tel
<aroo> ?
<ionus> to read filesistem
<ionus> in kubuntu
<ionus> please help me
<ionus> !!
<aroo> Um what?
<ionus> !siemens
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about siemens - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ionus> listen i have siemens sk65 and i want to put in one photo
<nicolai_> aroo: http://www.kde-look.org/
<aroo> nicolai_: I'm well aware of that site
<aroo> nicolai_: my question was regarding the filesystem placement
<ionus> someone please help me
<dkkong> Is there a way to get my Lexmark All in one at least printing in Kubuntu?
<nicolai_> aroo: ahh. perhaps in /home/aroo/.kde ? :P
<nicolai_> aroo: just a guess
<aroo> nicolai_: already checked that
<ionus> oi blea
<ionus> este cineva
<ionus> !!!
<ionus> help me please
<aroo> ionus maybe no one knows
<ionus> ok
<ionus> but with tv tuners
<ionus> any soft for avermedia 007
<ionus> aroo?
<Aeos> I burned the iso to a dvd and when I ran it off the disc and all it did was spew errors
<UKESN|Javax> http://www.ukesn.org/index.php?q=story_comments&id=257
<ionus> yooui now?
<ionus> !avermedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avermedia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aroo> ionus, I have no idea
<aroo> nicolai_, found it, /usr/share/apps/kthememanager/themes
<Aeos> it got passed the initial loading screen, I chose both normal and graphic safe mode and it loaded some drivers, complained about others, then simply halted
<nicolai_> ionus: an Adept search for siemens gave scmmx as a possible candidate
<nicolai_> ionus: "scmmx: Exchange data with Siemens mobil phones"
<Aeos> if the live disc doesnt work it is safe to assume an install wont be as painless as claimed?
<nicolai_> ionus: "See the website http://www.hendrik-sattler.de/scmxx for details"
<dkkong> Guess it's back to windows because of lack of printer :/
<ionus> merci
<ionus> mersi
<aroo> dkkong, you've been in here about 8 minutes and you gave up already?
<ulrich__> nicolai: okay and then ? paste it ?
<nicolai_> ulrich__: my plan was foiled somewhat by the medibuntu server being down :/
<nicolai_> ulrich__: bad timing :/
<dkkong> No.. that would be after I've been hammering with the Lexmark Printer Driver on their site that's not compatible with my printer, the Kooka not being able to even see my printer as a scanner, and failing after trying to get the Printers wizard to see it on the usb drive
<nicolai_> ulrich__: ahh. It's up now :D
<ionus> nicolai u are rusian?
<Ayabara> anyone know of a media library application for kubuntu? one that can scan my music, video and image folders, give me search capabilities and let me launch stuff in my favorite players?
<dkkong> Oh.. and it failing after trying to install it under a VMware session
<Aeos> should I not use Fiesty Fawn and try the more stable version
<ionus> u now rusian or romanian
<gemidjy> any idea on how can I grep for Binary characters, such as <feff> ?
<nicolai_> ulrich__: try   sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<ulrich__> okay
<ulrich__> empty document
<nicolai_> ulrich__: it should contain four lines. two commented (starting with ##) and two starting with deb
<ulrich__> no nothing
<nicolai_> hmm
<nicolai_> deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free
<nicolai_> deb-src http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free
<ulrich__> means? ^
<nicolai_> add those two lines
<nicolai_> and then save
<ulrich__> enter it in the terminal ?
<nicolai_> in kate
<usuario> hey
<nicolai_> they are repositories
<nicolai_> This is where you get packages from
<Aeos> anyone know if the failure to be able to run the live disc is because My laptop drivers arent available? is it because I chose Fiesty Fawn? I was under the impression that the Live Disc simply would run... I have a 64bit processor.... should I try the 32 binary?
<ulrich__> only enter this in medubuntu.list?
<nicolai_> ulrich__: wait. I got a better idea
<zorglu_> Aeos: 32bit worth trying in your case
<zorglu_> in my opinion
<nicolai_> ulrich__: exit kate without saving
<Blissex> Aeos: some systems may have odd peripherals, not everything is supported. The drivers should be the same in the 32bit and 64 bit versions.
<ulrich__> too late ^
<Blissex> Aeos: but some work less well in 64 bit mode. Depends on what is failing.
<nicolai_> hehe
<Ayabara> is there a way to make mplayer display the movie title in the title bar?
<K-Ryan> What's the wine package called?
<nicolai_> then retype the "sudo kate..." code and delete it
<ulrich__> i did
<Aeos> this might seems stupid but is the ISO compatible with DVD? or should it be burned to a CD
<nicolai_> ulrich__: ok. in konsole type wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<zorglu_> Ayabara: for the indexing, look at apps like 'strigi'
<ulrich__> okay and then ?
<Ayabara> zorglu_: thanks for the tip
<nicolai_> ulrich__: it should say "OK"
<Aeos> i will try the non-fiesty fawn  32 bit kubuntu
<amorphous_> I'm trying to use ssh to access 2 different accounts on the same machine. 1 of these accounts i want to log into (using passphrase (rsa)) - the other account I want to use scripts & so no passphrase, but only use scp (no login) for security. Is this possible?
<ulrich__> well after the sudo apt-key add - it says nothin
<BluesKaj> what plugin am I missing ...suddenly kaffeine no longer plays .avi files properly ...the video is stretched diagonaly like a scramler does ...any suggestions ?
<nicolai_> ulrich__: wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<zorglu_> Ayabara: for the title in title bar, do you actually need mplayer, or kmplayer would do ?
<BluesKaj> err scrambler
<ulrich__> all at the same time ?
<nicolai_> ulrich__: yep
<Ayabara> zorglu_: hm. don't know the difference at the moment :-)
<ulrich__> OK ^
<zorglu_> Ayabara: kmplayer is a kde front end to mplayer, less raw than mplayer.
<nicolai_> ulrich__: then type this
<Aeos> err nm
<nicolai_> sudo wget http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Aeos> thanks for your help
<zorglu_> Ayabara: on the same vibe, there is kaffeine too. which is a front end for 'xine' another movie player
<ulrich__> oaky
<ulrich__> okay*
<just-this-time> hi
<just-this-time> \o
<just-this-time> pls attn
<amorphous_> anyone..?
<just-this-time> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php mentions KHelpCenter
<nicolai_> ulrich__: now, you had problems with adept?
<ulrich__> let me check...
<just-this-time> anyone used KHelpCenter ?
<ulrich__> still doesnt work...
<BluesKaj> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<K-Ryan> !aptfix
<just-this-time> New in 7.04 is the use of a topic based help system.
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<nicolai_> ulrich__: Yeah. I just needed to check. :)
<ulrich__> okay=)
<just-this-time> BluesKaj:  ?have an idea ?^^^
<nicolai_> ulrich__: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<BluesKaj> ok just-this-time ...what is it ?
<Ayabara> hm. kmplayer sounds worth trying out
<ulrich__> k
<nicolai_> ulrich__: dpkg --configure -a
<just-this-time> ^^^
<just-this-time> New in 7.04 is the use of a topic based help system.
<just-this-time> anyone used KHelpCenter ?
<ulrich__> ok
<just-this-time> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php mentions KHelpCenter
<nicolai_> ulrich__: does it respond?
<ulrich__> nope still broken...
<nicolai_> ulrich__: hmm...
<ulrich__> mhm i guess the best would be total reinstall mhm ? ^
<nicolai_> ulrich__: hehe
<nicolai_> ulrich__: 2 sec
<ulrich__> no im serious ^^
<nicolai_> ulrich__: yeah, but I want to try a few more things first :)
<Ayabara> does kmplayer use my .mplayer/config file?
<ulrich__> okay :D
<nicolai_> ulrich__: open Ksysguard and search for adept and synaptic
<ulrich__> nicolai_: why do you know that much about kubuntu ? i mean how long do u use it ? ^
<BluesKaj> VLC player plays the avi files np, but why doesn't kaffeine ?
<nicolai_> ulrich__: 11 months :p
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: kaffeine uses the xine backend which may not have its codecs installed
<ulrich__> cool =)
<shaggyoaf> hi, everybody. I recall seeing "performance profiles" in my kde laptop battery monitor's right-click menu a while back
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: i've found that mplayer is the best for playing videos
<ulrich__> okay theres one "adept_notifier" and no synaptic
<shaggyoaf> but I've just updated to feisty kubuntu and they're gone now
<shaggyoaf> anybody know how I get them back?
<BluesKaj> Ace2016,mplayer reacts the same way
<just-this-time> VLC is best self equipped player
<just-this-time> own codecs
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: do you have w32codecs installed? might need them
<nicolai_> ulrich__: no other version of adept? strange...
<just-this-time> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nicolai_> ulrich__: back to konsole. Type    sudo apt-get update
<just-this-time> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> yup, got everything under the sun that i can think of installed w32, libdvdcss2, uname-it :)
<ulrich__> E: Type 'packages-free-i386.db' is not known on line 44 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<nicolai_> ulrich__: see if any errors arrive
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: what avi is this?
<K-Ryan> Nobody is helping me in the Wine channel, does anyone know why if I'm running Steam, have fontforge installed, and have the tahoma.ttf font in the right folder, would Steam pop up without text?
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: possible to give a link?
<K-Ryan> Any ideas anyone?
<Ace2016> K-Ryan: have you tried different wine versions? could be wine and not the config
<BluesKaj> all of the avi files i have , reat the same way ...anything that uses the xine-engine
<K-Ryan> I had 9.33
<K-Ryan> Then updated to 9.37
<BluesKaj> react
<K-Ryan> Same textless box pops up.
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: mplayer doesn't use xine
<nicolai_> ulrich__: is that the error? perfect! just type  sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> mplayer wi=on't play them either
<Ayabara> anyone know if it is possible to set the numeric EQ values for kaffeine in some config file?
<K-Ryan> I even tried setting it up so that it used Times New Roman, but that didn't fix it.
<BluesKaj> e=wont
<ulrich__> okay
<ulrich__> im there
<ulrich__> mhm ^
<ulrich__> delete the package bla
<nicolai_> ulrich__: in kate find line 44 - packages-free-i386.db
<nicolai_> ulrich__: yeah
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: can you run mplayer and xine from konsole and put the output in a pastebin
<Ace2016> get them to play and post the output
<nicolai_> ulrich__: anything that doesn't start deb or ##
* style is away: hochzeit
<nicolai_> ulrich__: though it might be good to save the original if you are not certain it is malplaced
<ulrich__> oh i love you :D:D:D:D it works again ^^
<BluesKaj> mplayer is broken anyway
<nicolai_> hehe
<mrwizrd> is there any way to unmount a partition mounted by ntfs-3g?
<ulrich__> great thanks :D
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: why?
<nicolai_> ulrich__: everything works?
<ulrich__> yes i think so
<mrwizrd> they're not in mtab, so normal unmount doesnt work
<mrwizrd> i want to blow away a partition but dont want to restart, load a livecd..
<ulrich__> nicolai_: and the medibuntu stuff is what ?
<BluesKaj> dunno why , just errors everytime i try to use mplayer, Ace2016
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: well you could pastebin it
<nicolai_> ulrich__: medibuntu is a repository (software archive) that contains codecs and other software that might be "illegal" to install in the USA :P
<ulrich__> ah cool :P well im from germany haha
<ulrich__> okay but skype is not in it is it ?
<BluesKaj> Ace2016, http://www.pastebin.ca/497391
<K-Ryan> Hey guys someone told me to do this,  install it to X11 fonts dir and restart/refresh the X11 to enable it.
<K-Ryan> How do I do that?
<nicolai_> ulrich__: such things as the possibility to read dvd movies (libdvdcss2) watch .avi files (w32codecs) and listen to .mp3 (libxine-extracodecs)
<ulrich__> ah okay
<nicolai_> ulrich__: I'm from Denmark myself :)
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: you didn't tell it what file to play, cd to the place where your .avi file is and do gmplayer file.avi
<K-Ryan> Anyone? Where is that X11 font dir?
<BluesKaj> ok Ace2016
<mrwizrd> brb
<K-Ryan> X11 font dir? Please? =)
<ulrich__> nicolai-: denmark cool i love denmark =)
<Ace2016>  /etc/X11/fonts ?
<felix_> I've installed XMMS and i don't know how to start it !!!????
<K-Ryan> Probably, thanks a bunch
<ulrich__> okay and how do i get skype running ? the version from the skype homepage didnt work..
<nicolai_> ulrich__: 2 sec
<Ayabara> I tried kaffeine now. The sound of my video is crappy unless I choose "Volume Gain" in the EQ settings, and then it's really low. What am I doing wrong?
<Ace2016> Any of these? /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts  /usr/share/fonts/X11/
<nicolai_> ulrich__: I found skype in Adept. You shouldn't need to look at any website
<nicolai_> ulrich__: It was apparently a part of the medibuntu repository :)
<nicolai_> ulrich__: simply update adept and search for skype
<pagux2you> hello
<flavios_> how I install Portuguese in kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> Someone told me to put this tahoma.ttf font file in my X11 Fonts folder
<pagux2you> my updator crashed while appling changes
<K-Ryan> Now in there I've got a few folders so I don't know where to put it.
<pagux2you> i was upgrading fro 6.10 to 7.10
<K-Ryan> 100dpi, 75dpi, misc, Type1, X11R7
<Ace2016> pagux2you: and the problem is?
<pagux2you> my updator crashed while appling changes while upgrading from 6.10 to 7.10 ....pl tell me how to start process again
<BluesKaj> Ace2016, cd -ing to the file in the terminal doesn't work ...it doesn't see the file
<K-Ryan> Anyone know where I'm supposed to put it?
<ulrich__> nicolai_: ah i see thanks ;D
<pagux2you> my updator crashed while appling changes while upgrading from 6.10 to 7.10 ....pl tell me how to start process again
<K-Ryan> pagux2you that happened to me and someone told me to just restart Kubuntu
<nicolai_> ulrich__: See! You didn't have to reinstall :P
<K-Ryan> And it was 7.10
<ulrich__> nicolai_: *phew* ^^
<pagux2you> K-Ryan: But udater didnt apply all the packages
<nicolai_> pagux2you: If the problem persists try  /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<nicolai_> pagux2you: then    dpkg --configure -a
<pagux2you> i fear that my kubuntu wont boot
<K-Ryan> Mine crashed midway through and someone told me to do that, it worked for me.
<K-Ryan> pagux2you so did I but it worked for me. Don't go just on my word though, ask around a bit more.
<nicolai_> K-Ryan and pagux2you: It can be a dangerous attempt
<K-Ryan> Can always boot up using one of the other kernel versions right?
<K-Ryan> Worst comes to worst livecd
<nicolai_> K-Ryan and pagux2you: If any abnormal changes has been done to the repository list, you might experience a true crash.
<K-Ryan> Alright alright
<pagux2you> nicolai_: i dont want reboot as updator had downloaded all the packages and crashed midway applying it
<nicolai_> K-Ryan and pagux2you: It was mostly when the crash was due to server overload that it was safe to reboot
<pagux2you> i have run dpkg --configure -a its seems to applying all packages
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: go to the folder where the avi file is in konqueror and then do gmplayer filename.avi, if the name has spaces try gmplayer "file name.avi"
<BluesKaj> NM , Ace2016 i changed the order for opening avi files and VLC is now the default
<nicolai_> pagux2you: It will apply changes, but it might not be completely fixed
<pagux2you> what do in this case
<zblach> hey all. quick question. when I go to add printers through system settings or kcontrol, it locks up. what gives?
<ulrich__> okay guys i go offline thanks for the help nicolai =) *waves*
<nicolai_> pagux2you: The big question is whether or not you updated KDE back in Edgy (3.5.5 to 3.5.6)
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: have fun
<pagux2you> how do i find that out kde -version ?
<pagux2you> nicolai_: How to find out current kde version ?
<AFaith> hello people :)
<nicolai_> pagux2you: now that the packages are somewhat installed it might say 3.5.6 no matter what.You can still try to right click on "start- panel" -> "help" -> "about KDE"
<AFaith> i have finally installed feisty P
<AFaith> :P
<AFaith> have a question.. whats the best method to install nvidia drivers ?
<SlimeyPete> :)
<AFaith> via restricted drivers
<AFaith> via automatix2
<AFaith> or via envy ?
<SlimeyPete> don't use automatix. If you do, you won't get any support in the support channels - the official advice is to stay away from automatix.
<nicolai_> pagux2you: if it says 3.5.5, you should be safe. If it says 3.5.6 we need to be sure. (I would actually recommend doing this second step anyway)
<AFaith> SlimeyPete : oh ... why are you have this atitude about automatix ?
<nicolai_> pagux2you: once the console has finished configuring packages, it should be safe to open Adept again.
<rommel> Hello Everyone, I need to Install Adobe Acrobat reader in my Ubuntu Box Please Help?
<K-Ryan> So, anyone know where in /etc/X11/fonts I'm supposed to put a tahoma.ttf font file?
<K-Ryan> rommel: do you need a pdf viewer, or Adobe Acrobat period?
<nicolai_> pagux2you: another way of checking could be to type   sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<rommel> a good pdf viewer!
<AFaith> so ... what should i use ? restricted drivers or envy ?
<SlimeyPete> AFaith: it tends to break things. It's quite common to see someone appear in the support channels and ask about a problem, and then it turns out they used automatix.
<K-Ryan> rommel: I'm pretty sure Kubuntu comes with one by default
<AFaith> i see...
<K-Ryan> But you can always search "pdf" in the repos
<pagux2you> nicolai_: it says  3.5.5
<SlimeyPete> AFaith: may as well try envy, then if that doesn't work try manually installing the packages
<rommel> which one are you using?
<K-Ryan> Whichever one comes default.
<rommel> can I use Adobe?
<K-Ryan> Hold on one sec, I'll check.
<SlimeyPete> the one in kubuntu is called kghostview, I think?
<SlimeyPete> or something similar
<JohnFlux> kpdf is the kde one
<SlimeyPete> it seems OK - seems to open every file I've come across so far
<JohnFlux> kpdf is the better one
<nicolai_> pagux2you: that should make things a lot easier :)
<rommel> ePDF Viewer
<AFaith> SlimeyPete : should i try envy first ?
<SlimeyPete> AFaith: yeah
<zblach> it's a real pain adding printers. was there an update I missed?
<nicolai_> pagux2you: Now you haven't used automatix or easyubuntu?
<AFaith> ok ... lets hope it will work :)
<K-Ryan> rommel: there is no adobe acrobat package in the universe/multiverse/official repos
<pagux2you> nicolai_: I have does that upgrade your OS too ??
<Asasin> Alright... so I was going to install Kubuntu and the only free partition is one with Windows on it. If I resize that by like 10 GB will it delete any of the files?
<K-Ryan> So either it's going to be a pain in the neck getting it to work, or you won't be able to get it to work period.
<rommel> ok
<rommel> where did you see that?
<K-Ryan> I know it
<rommel> ok
<nicolai_> zblach: add the necessary ppd files then system settings -> printer. And make sure the printer isn't connected by a USB hub (directly into the computer by USB should be ok)
<rommel> See under the Applications > Office > What is the Name of the PDF viewer that you have there, Please
<AFaith> yet another question :)
<AFaith> envy beta or stable ?
<K-Ryan> If I'm not mistaken you'd have to get Wine, then install Adobe Acrobat, and everytime you want to open a PDF you would have to open it through Wine.
<nicolai_> pagux2you: automatix messes up your system :/
<K-Ryan> I don't have a PDF viewer in that section.
<zblach> nicolai_: printer is connected to a windows box downstairs. problem is system settings crashes when I select 'printers'
<pagux2you> yeah thats why i dont use ...I rather install codecs manually
<zblach> i've had success with hoary -> edgy
<K-Ryan> But I do have kpdf
<rommel> ok
<rommel> I am installing now ePDFviewer
<tsdgeos> K-Ryan: it's on graphics section
<rommel> lets see if that do the trick
<BluesKaj> Ace2016, mplayer complains about VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.1 - no such file or directory
<K-Ryan> Good call tsdgeos
<pagux2you> when are we getting kde 4 ?
<Rictoo_> How would make Ubuntu a different language? (eg., Hungarian)
<AFaith> SlimeyPete: which envy version should i install ? the beta version or the stable one ?
<rommel> tsdgeos?
<Rictoo_> How would I make Ubuntu a different language? (eg., Hungarian)
<nicolai_> pagux2you: Have you used automatix or easyubuntu since your last installation?
<K-Ryan> Rictoo_ KDE Menu> System Settings
<tsdgeos> rommel: kpdf is on k-menu -> graphics
<K-Ryan> Then Regional & Language
<tsdgeos> not on k-menu -> office
<Rictoo_> K-Ryan: What if my language isn't there?
<K-Ryan> Is it?
<Rictoo_> Nope
<nicolai_> pagux2you: I think KDE 4.0 will be released october 22 this year.
<K-Ryan> CLick Install New Language
<rommel> K-Ryan: No, It is not there!
<K-Ryan> What rommel? Kpdf is in the graphics section, if it is installed.
<Rictoo_> K-Ryan: Will the entire Kubuntu be that language then?
<K-Ryan> If you select it, I think so.
<Rictoo_> :\
<rommel> let me see if it is available to install
<K-Ryan> I've never changed languages so I couldn't tell you.
<nicolai_> pagux2you: ahh.. 23 of october :P
<K-Ryan> But you should only need to install it, then select it.
<K-Ryan> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<zblach> nicolai_: and crashes at the 'add printer' wizard through kcontrol
<kblog> is anybody using a wlan-card? how difficult is it to install it?
<vrun> Hi Folks :-)
<Ace2016> hi
<K-Ryan> Hi there vrun
<rommel> K-Ryan: It is available to install, Thanks for your HELP... Keep it Up....Helping each other is the only way to make any linux version to overcome MS.
<BluesKaj> Ace2016, mplayer complains about VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.1 - no such file or directory
<K-Ryan> rommel: Glad I could help
<rommel> THANKS
<nicolai_> zblach: I must admit I cannot help with that. I only know that there are problems with some lexmark printers and that it often works better to not use a hub for connecting printers.
<zblach> alright, i'll keep investigating
<pagux2you> nicolai_: Its finished appying going for reebot wish me luck
<zblach> if i find anything, would you like me to let you know?
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: never seen that error before maybe #ubuntu might be able to help
<nicolai_> pagux2you: good luck
<vrun> ...I just lost my "KDE Menu" ... could recreate it ... but the icon is an open yellow box ... and half of my apps are in Lost&Found now...:-(
<vrun> Anybody know what happend?
<BluesKaj> Ace2016, here's the output from the terminal, http://www.pastebin.ca/497445
<K-Ryan> Does anyone know where I should put a tahoma.ttf font file? I need it to be used in Wine but when I put it in .wine/drive_c/windows/fonts it doesn't work.
<pagux2you> bye bye folks ...if my systems still work after reboot we will meet again :-)
<K-Ryan> Someone told me to put it in my X11 fonts folder, but there are a few different folder there and I'm unsure of which one to place it in.
<nicolai_> zblach: I'll probably be in bed within 30 minutes, so I'm not sure I can be of much help. :)
<zblach> ok
<K-Ryan> Anyone? Please? =(
<vrun> K-Ryan ... http://penguinfonts.com/howto/ubuntu.php  ...should be of help ;-)
<AFaith> should i run envy as root or with sudo envy ?
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: the problem is with your settings, try    gmplayer -vo xv /home/kaj/Charlotte's.Web.avi
<K-Ryan> Using sudo is running it as root if I'm not mistaken.
<K-Ryan> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<AFaith> oh .. i see ...
<AFaith> thanks :)
<K-Ryan> You're welcome
<arturas_> sveiki
<DarkParad0x> can anyone help with a prob? i've installed beryl through adept a few days ago and had it set to auto startup, i now removed it and it still won't show my shut down, restart, etc buttons, only log out, any way i can retrieve them?
<AFaith> got to restart my pc... hope that envy did his job
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: you haven't installed the w32 codecs have you, its a part of that
<BluesKaj> yes, i have all coedcs installed and then some , Ace2016
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: run locate wmvdmod.dll     does the output show /usr/lib/codecs/wmvdmod.dll
<K-Ryan> vrun I think that fixed it, that and some of my tweaking.
<K-Ryan> Thanks a bunch
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: you might have to update locate's database first, run  sudo updatedb
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: then run locate wmvdmod.dll   and if it doesn't show that file then you need to install the codecs
<BluesKaj> I don't have xvideo support according to the error output , ace
<BluesKaj> err Ace2016
<vrun> K-Ryan ... congrats
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(HungryBeerBelly/#kubuntu) Other variations are PIBKAC ("Problem Is Between Keyboard And Chair"), PEBCAC ("Problem Exists Between Chair and Computer"), PEBMAC ("Problem Exists Between Monitor And Chair"), PEBCAK ("Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard"), PEBDAC ("Problem Exists Between Desk And Chair") or EBKAC ("Error Between Keyboard And Chair"). The occasionally seen variant PEBKAM ("Problem Exists Between...
(HungryBeerBelly/#kubuntu) PEBKAC is an acronym which stands for "Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair". The phrase is used by computer experts as a semi-humorous way to describe to one another that the problem was not in the computer but was instead caused by the user operating it.
(HungryBeerBelly/#kubuntu) Another variation of Pebkac is POBCAC (Problem Occurs Between Computer and Chair)
(HungryBeerBelly/#kubuntu)     * POBCAC.co.uk
(Ace2016/#kubuntu) BluesKaj: press Alt+F2, type mplayer to run it, right click on video area, go to preferances, and select the video output you want in the video tab
(HungryBeerBelly/#kubuntu) ...Keyboard and Monitor") would appear to be based on a misunderstanding and/or misremembrance of the phrase.
(HungryBeerBelly/#kubuntu) In 2006, Intel began running a number of PEBKAC web-based advertisements to promote their vPro platform.
(K-Ryan/#kubuntu) Stop the spam, thanks.
(HungryBeerBelly/#kubuntu) Other variations are PIBKAC ("Problem Is Between Keyboard And Chair"), PEBCAC ("Problem Exists Between Chair and Computer"), PEBMAC ("Problem Exists Between Monitor And Chair"), PEBCAK ("Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard"), PEBDAC ("Problem Exists Between Desk And Chair") or EBKAC ("Error Between Keyboard And Chair"). The occasionally seen variant PEBKAM ("Problem Exists Between...
(slougi/#kubuntu) thanks for the flooding
(HungryBeerBelly/#kubuntu) PEBKAC is an acronym which stands for "Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair". The phrase is used by computer experts as a semi-humorous way to describe to one another that the problem was not in the computer but was instead caused by the user operating it.
(HungryBeerBelly/#kubuntu) Another variation of Pebkac is POBCAC (Problem Occurs Between Computer and Chair)
(HungryBeerBelly/#kubuntu)     * POBCAC.co.uk
(K-Ryan/#kubuntu) Stop!
(HungryBeerBelly/#kubuntu) ...Keyboard and Monitor") would appear to be based on a misunderstanding and/or misremembrance of the phrase.
(HungryBeerBelly/#kubuntu) In 2006, Intel began running a number of PEBKAC web-based advertisements to promote their vPro platform.
(cpk1/#kubuntu) !ops
(ubotu/#kubuntu) Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
(K-Ryan/#kubuntu) Someone stop him!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@12-226-20-184.client.mchsi.com]  by nixternal
* HungryBeerBelly was kicked off #kubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<K-Ryan> Thanks
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> thanks for the warning :)
<pagux2you> its installed
<nixternal> haha, beat ya Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> laggy chanserv....
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i connected recently, and it took a good 10 seconds before chanserv responded back
<nixternal> ahhh
<pagux2you> nicolai_: its it says glx is installed ...its also showing a pakage called new Nivdia Glx
<nixternal> I just seen that in -devel
<nicolai_> pagux2you: if nvidia-glx is installed, then we're halfway there.
<K-Ryan> First time I'm going to try running Half-Life
<K-Ryan> Wish me luck!
<Ace2016> K-Ryan: good luck, you might need it
<cpk1> pagux2you: what card do you have? really new cards should probably use the nvidia-glx-new package
<gnomefreak> nicolai_: your gonna need to ban his name too
<K-Ryan> I hope not, but here goes nothin'
<gnomefreak> ack
<pagux2you> nicolai_: now what change X.org ...is that the next step ?
<gnomefreak> nixternal: your gonna need to ban his name too
<nicolai_> pagux2you: ban me?
<gemidjy_> anyway to grep for binary characters, such as the <feff> BOM character? :/
<nicolai_> sorry gnomefreak: ban me?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> nicolai_: not you auto complete messed up
<pagux2you> nicolai_:  i got it year back ...wud that come under new ?
<AFaith> it's me again :(
<AFaith> envy method failed
* mode/#kubuntu [+b HungryBeerBelly*!*@*]  by nixternal
<PF-Away> envy bad
<PF-Away> !nvidia | AFaith
<ubotu> AFaith: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nicolai_> pagux2you: Go to system settings -> monitor and display -> hardware -> admin ->  configure -> proprietary
<AFaith> xserver did not started...
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<AFaith> but the settings that envy did ?
<AFaith> what should i do with them ?
<BluesKaj> right on Ace2016 , that one cmnd on the avi file was enuff to reset mplayer to X11 .. thx again for your help :)
<Ace2016> np
<Ace2016> bye all
* Ace2016 goes to try out new kernel
<PF-Away> :D
<nicolai_> pagux2you: I got my graphics card about a year ago too. I use nvidia-glx
<nicolai_> pagux2you: have you used my guide?
<pagux2you> nicolai_: i can use Monitor and Display ...its giving Error like .....Orphaned module ...old 3rd party modules still lying around :-(
<pagux2you> nicolai_: i CAN'T use Monitor and Display ...its giving Error like .....Orphaned module ...old 3rd party modules still lying around :-(
<Ayabara> anyone using beagle/kerry, stringi or another good indexing tool?
<Ayabara> eh. strigi I meant
<pagux2you> nicolai_: my friend r u there ?
<nicolai_> pagux2you: hmm... that sounds like something that I'm too tired to help with now. I never felt certain whether or not yu had used automatix (to install nvidia card for example).
<lobster> hello
<Ayabara> !strigi
<ubotu> strigi is an application which index the files on your desktop. homepage: http://www.vandenoever.info/software/strigi/ package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=strigi&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<pagux2you> i installed nvidea driver manually last time
<Ayabara> would you recommend strigi over beagle?
<pagux2you> and made changes in X.conf
<nicolai_> pagux2you: ahh
<nicolai_> hmm
<nicolai_> pagux2you: I did that in suse 1 years ago. Not a pleasant experience. :/
<pagux2you> yeah ...
<lobster> anyone familiar with using knetwork for monitoring my wireless router?
<jordi_> Hi, ca n anybody give me some aknowledgement about how to set a Hauppauge WinTV Bt878 TV Card?
<nicolai_> pagux2you: oh well... i have to go to bed.. my head is starting to hit the keyboard. I might be here for a few hours tomorrow.
<PhinnFort> redrawing of the screen is really laggy
<K-Ryan> Hey guys I'm using Wine to play Half-Life and I was getting no sound.
<lobster> K-ryan: now?
<lobster> K-ryan: and now?
<K-Ryan> I don't think have this emu10k1/2 chpset or Envy24 thing
<lobster> K-ryan: only no sound in wine?
<K-Ryan> Well I'm not playing it this second, so I couldn't tell you.
<K-Ryan> Yes, in Wine.
<K-Ryan> So in the FAQ it says something about typing "cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp" in the terminal and it says the device is busy.
<lobster> winehq.org
<K-Ryan> So I'm guessing that is what's doing it.
<K-Ryan> How can I find out what program is using it?
<lobster> k-ryan cat /dev/urandom will send a random string of characters to /dev/dsp.  why would you want o do that?
<AFaith> me again :D
<K-Ryan> Here, http://winehq.atomnet.co.uk/faq.html#noosssound
<AFaith> i've installed the restricted driver
<K-Ryan> See?
<lobster> k-ryan join #winehq, they will be able to help you
<K-Ryan> They said "Read the FAQ"
<K-Ryan> They're really not that helpful
<AFaith> and my monitor acts the same like when i set a wrong resolution
<K-Ryan> They wouldn't help me get Steam fonts working...
<gp> hi
<K-Ryan> Hi gp
<AFaith> hello gp :)
<AFaith> K-Ryan: any other ideas ?
<lobster> K-ryan did you go to winehq.org?
<K-Ryan> AFaith that wasn't for you =P
<gp> where does Kubuntu stores X config
<AFaith> gp i belive in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AFaith> am i right ?
<dacyso> yes
<K-Ryan> lobster I'm reading the FAQ, and this section said to try that line, http://winehq.atomnet.co.uk/faq.html#noosssound
<AFaith> K-Ryan: any ideas how can i setup my monitor ?
<gp> i cant find it in
<gp> root@gp-desktop:/etc/X11# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gp> cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<lobster> what is your sound card?
<K-Ryan> AFaith: Sorry I've never dealt with monitor setups in Kubuntu, you can try the system settings area though.
<AFaith> ok ....
<K-Ryan> lobster: I've no idea.
<K-Ryan> Sorry AFaith =/
<AFaith> but how can i find the exact name of the monitor ?
<lobster> K-ryan you dont know what your sound card is?
<AFaith> so i could ask google
<AFaith> for the answer
<K-Ryan> It's an integrated Intel thing if I'm not mistaken.
<cpk1> gp: it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf if its not there you should recreate it
<K-Ryan> But I'm not positive.
<gp> K-Ryan: System Setting Monitor setting is not working after upgrade
<gp> cpk1: How then kubuntu is rinning X then ?
<dacyso> gp : try find / -name xorg.conf
<cpk1> gp: if you lost it after you started X
<gp> after upgrade my Xserver crashed due to nvidea config in 6.10 but I manageg to start X by renaming X.conf after that its not created x.conf even after rebooting !!
<AFaith> i've seen that in /var/log/Xorg.0.log my monitors name is Generic moonitor
<AFaith> thats not the name of it
<dacyso> did you try to reinstall nvidia drivers ?
<lobster> K-ryan try the cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp again
<AFaith> dacyso: i've just installed them
<K-Ryan> device  or resource busy
<AFaith> i've tryied with envy but it failed and then via restricted drivers
<lobster> what type of computer do you have?
<K-Ryan> Sony Vaio
<K-Ryan> From '01
<gp> is there any utility to generate x.conf ?
<gp> i think there  was some thing i used in redhat
<gp> dont remember the name though
<dacyso> gp: don't see, but nvidia drivers do that
<dacyso> if you compile them
<cpk1> gp: yes dpkg does it but i forget the exact command
<dacyso> gp : i forgot the usual dpkg --reconfigure X11-package
<dacyso> gp : (can't remeber his name)
<cpk1> it should be something like dpkg-reconfigure xorg -someoptions
<cpk1> i think
<lobster> it shouldn't have an issue with multiple sound inputs, can you reboot and try again?
<TheGateKeeper> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dacyso> yes
<Lilacor> hi everyone
#kubuntu 2007-05-20
<dacyso> hi
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> saludos a todos
<Ninina> Hello I'm preparing to install Kubuntu on my computer so I'm gonna take some space off my windows partition to do so, how much do you guys is a good amount(all is not exceptable =P)
<ubuntu> algun hispano parlante por aqui?
<dacyso> ninina : only for the system ?
<dacyso> what's your configuration ?
<Lilacor> ubuntu I think you're looking for #ubuntu-es
<ZmAY> hi, i need some help
<Lilacor> ZmAY: please ask the question
<ZmAY> my frined bought lap top, it has linpus on, is there any way to instal kubuntu on it?
<ZmAY> i tried with CD but it wont work
<Lilacor> linpus? I'm not sure what that is
<Ninina> dacyso: well for the entire kubuntu stuff...I'm shaving it off the XP partition, althought how to divide up that shaved up space is also something I was wondering
<Lilacor> Ninina: what are you planning on doing with your Kubuntu system?
<RobNyc> how do I install the nvidia drivers on kubuntu
<RobNyc> Feisty
<TheGateKeeper> Ninina: (k)ubuntu needs at least 5gb, I guess as much as you can aford to give it
<ZmAY> Lilacor: http://www.linpus.com/xampp/modules/c-html/
<ZmAY> some asian crap
<Lilacor> ZmAY: sounds like a box from Fry's or something
<ZmAY> :)
<ZmAY> but the problem is, when i put in kubuntu live CD in, and i start to install it, it stops, frozes
<Lilacor> ZmAY: what happens when you try to install using the DVD?
<Ninina> Lilacor: well it's an experiment, I don't really want to use vista ever and XP will only last so long so I'm working on seeing if I can handle linux...I only have 120gb total disk space though
<Lilacor> ZmAY: did you try to use the alternate install dVD?
<ZmAY> nop
<Lilacor> ZmAY: try that
<ZmAY> dont have that option right now
<lobster> Zmay did you check your cd for errors?
<Lilacor> ZmAY: find the alternate install DVD, download it, burn it, and install from that
<ZmAY> yes, it stops at.. just a minute
<Lilacor> Ninina: how much is windows taking up right now?
<ZmAY> i cant
<Ninina> Lilacor:the partition is 120gb but after major cleaning I have it down about 60gb free space
<ZmAY> rightr now i am using my old PC which hasnt got DVD burner
<Lilacor> Ninina: that should be plenty enough for kubuntu
<Ninina> Lilacor: if I use all the freespace I won't have any space to install stuff...
<Lilacor> Ninina: install software for winxp?
<ZmAY> Lilacor: i go to check CD, and it stops at "checking ./casper/filesystem/squashfs"
<RobNyc> nobody knows how to install nvidia drivers on kubuntu feisty ?
<zblach> i'm having some trouble getting firestarter to run. has anyone else had this issue?
<Ninina> Lilacor: yes, I'm trying to hedge my bets sorta...I was thinking like 20 or maybe 30gb
<RobNyc> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lilacor> Ninina: 30 is also plenty enough
<Lilacor> Ninina: if you fill your kubuntu volume with movies and music files then that's not really my problem
<semistud2354> im trying to extract a file...but it is in .7z
<Lilacor> Ninina: but for basic system files and running the system it should be fine
<semistud2354> anyone know a good program to se
<Lilacor> semistud2354: that's 7-zip
<semistud2354> use
<semistud2354> yea
<Lilacor> semistud2354: download and install 7-zip
<semistud2354> isnt 7z and 7-zip the same
<Lilacor> 7-zip is the name of the program
<Lilacor> .7z is the format of the file
<Ninina> Lilacor: my thing is I keep windows and when/if I go a month with little or no xp usage I'll clean out xp and give like 100gb to kubuntu or maybe even a whole new hdd, but It's not my primary OS yet, only a potentially primary
<Lilacor> Ninina: it's fine - don't worry...you can expand the partition later with gparted at a later date if you wish
<semistud2354> i put that in
<semistud2354> 7-zip
<semistud2354> im not sure which one
<semistud2354> p7zip
<Ninina> Lilacor: plus i'm not a movie person, I'm a video game person =P
<semistud2354> and lzma
<Lilacor> Ninina: regardless, I'm saying that 30 will be enough for you to get a feel for the system
<RobNyc> so none of you using nvidia ?
<semistud2354> they both say something about compression
<Lilacor> RobNyc: I am using nvidia
<Ninina> Lilacor: ok then that's what all use...is it ok to monoparition it or is that a bad idea?
<semistud2354> nothing about extracting those types of files
<RobNyc> Lilacor, did you install the nvidia drivers? because ubuntu is easier but id otn know in kubuntu
<ZmAY> Lilacor: i go to instal Kubuntu. it checks all  the stuff, configuring some drivers, starting basic networking [ok] ... and then when it all checks it freezes
<Lilacor> RobNyc: I'm about to find out. I haven't installed nvidia drivers yet. I'm installing from x64 kubuntu dvd right now
<RobNyc> oh
<Lilacor> Ninina: usually you want to separate your swap partition from your system partition
<Lilacor> Ninina: unless you want your hdd to sound like it does in windoze...swapping and thrashing like mad
<Ninina> Lilacor: ahh I didn't mean swap, I that much atleast =P...
<Ninina> Lilacor: should swap be on a seperate drive?
<Lilacor> Ninina: no, not necessarily
<kubuntu67> Hi everyone. I've got a problem with my SATA DVD drive. I can't get it to play dvds.
<Lilacor> rebooting....
<Ninina> Lilacor: ok
<Lilacor> hopefully I don't get funky stupid screen
<ZmAY> anyone had problems with installing Kubuntu on laptop
<dbell> AmAY: depends on the laptop, I've got an old laptop 266mhz and 64MB of ram. No way Kubuntu is going on it.
<ZmAY> nop, i have 512MB ram, 2.0 GHz
<ZmAY> it freezes after checking basic stuff
<Ninina> anyone know what a good swap size is for a system with 1gb of ram?
<dbell> what wireless chipset? that's usually the next issue.
<dbell> The laptop is freezing during install?
<ZmAY> yes
<tijn> heya ppl
<dbell> Is there a restore partition?
<dbell> for windows?
<ZmAY> nop
<dbell> Hmm, have you checked the cd?
<ZmAY> i did, no problems
<maxius> i had some problems connecting wap encrypted wireless routers whit kubuntu 6.10, it froze all the time, when i connected, had no problem whit ubuntu though, anyone know if this wireless thing has been betther whit kubuntu 7.04?
<dbell> ZmAY: I had a problem installing edubuntu on the kids computer last night. I was freezing during install. The solution for what ever reason was to burn the CD iso onto a DVD. Installed without problem.
<Rictoo> I tried printing something with lpr
<Rictoo> but it didn't exactly work, and after that was done, my printer began printing hundreds of blank pages
<Rictoo> how the FUCK do I stop it? -.-'
<dbell> No logical reason for it to work, but might be worth a shot if you can
<ZmAY> tnx, but cant do it right now
<Rictoo> Anyone help?
<Rictoo> I tried printing something with lpr
<Rictoo> but it didn't exactly work, and after that was done, my printer began printing hundreds of blank pages
<Rictoo> HOw do I stop it? :\
<dbell> have you tried googling the model of the laptop for a solution?
<dbell> Rictoo: hit the power button on the printer?
<Rictoo> no
<Rictoo> because when I turn it back on, it continues
<Rictoo> So like, I'm screwed :)
<IE> hi... scenario... clean install windows then clean install (k)ubuntu...then clean install mandriva...does not find (k)ubuntu on installing grub..decide to delete mandriva ... question... how do i reinstall grub to pick up windows and (k)ubuntu?
<_6StringKng_> uh yeah ntfs-3g didn't mount my drives on startup fo rosme reason
<SlimeyPete> did you run the configuration wizard?
<_6StringKng_> well I added the lines to my fstab, and it worked fine, but for some reason it wont anymore
<_6StringKng_> and hwne I go to system>NTFS configuration tool it wont work anyways
<dbell> ZmAY: just finished reading back over your problem, if the check CD is freezing on squashfs there is probably a problem with the CD. Squashfs is the filesystem for the CD, not a good place for an error.
<FFForever> Hi
<ZmAY> dbell: i waited for a while, it goes on, no problem then with that error
<_6StringKng_> k, anyone know why ntfs-3g decided not to mount my other hdds?
<main2> guys, i have a big problem with kubu feisty
<FFForever> i used amarok to sort my music and now in my stuff folder there are gray folders and i was just wondering why
<ZmAY> dbrll: it freezes after i press install, then checks the basic networking and other stuff, and then i get only screen with kubuntu logo and thats it
<_6StringKng_> I added this /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0  worked fine but today it wont, lol
<dbell> FFForever: again, try #amarok
<main2> when i try to reboot from kde...........
<main2> the screen goes blank, and it doesnt boot
<main2> :'(    i cant find anything in dmesg
<main2> any suggestions?
<ZmAY> is there any way to install kubuntu from konsole?
<dbell> from what distro? I think from Ubuntu this would do it
<dbell> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ZmAY> i have fuckin preinstalation of linpus
<ZmAY> i mean my friend.. asian crap
<Chousuke> linpus just sounds wrong
<Chousuke> ... mostly the pus part
<Chousuke> One wonders what they were thinking when they decided on that name.
<raylu> what name?
<Chousuke> Linpus
<ZmAY> http://www.linpus.com/xampp/modules/cjaycontent/
<ZmAY> u have it here
<main2> limping linpus? :')
<ZmAY> crap
<main2> guys, if no partitions are marked 'active' (also called 'boot')
<main2> what partition is booted then, the first?
<just-this-time> \o
<cpk1> my sound died =(
<just-this-time> where can I find logging of last adept install session just finished ?
<just-this-time> RIP
<just-this-time> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting cpk1
<cpk1> just-this-time: I already read through that
<just-this-time> and
<cpk1> nothing of help to me
<dbell> cpk1: any chance you have two sound devices? I had an issue with kubuntu alternating between the onboard sound and my sound card with every boot.
<cpk1> I dont, it literally just now died
<cpk1> I killed amarokapp and then sound stopped after that
<intelikey> i have a problem, there is nothing wrong with my computer.
<intelikey> should i upgrade to fix this problem ?
<cpk1> I dont think anything is tying up my sound either...
<sara> hello
<intelikey> sara
<sara> anyone know how i can open an ace. file in ubuntu?
<Ninina> anyone know how much swap space kubuntu needs if one has 1gb of ram?
<intelikey> none
<sara> do i ned o install a wondows program trhough wine to open an ace. file?
<Ninina> none?
<dacyso> 2Gb
<dacyso> ninina
<dacyso> swap=2*ram
<intelikey> Ninina exactly     NONE  is "needed"
<iarwain_> sara: try 'unace' and 'unace-nonfree'
<Ninina> intelikey: ... well how much do I "WANT" then
<just-this-time> I LOVE YOUR SENSE OF HUMOR INTELIKEY
<just-this-time> sorry capitals
<intelikey> Ninina if you plan on using suspend to disk.  then you need sufficent swap space to cache all the ram to disk.    if you don't plan on suspending to disk then you will never know that you have swap or that you don't as case may be.
<sara> it says i have unace installed...is it a commandline program?
<ZmAY> how can i format linux from konsole?
<Ninina> intelikey: if I'm not using a laptop is there any use for suppend to disk?
<iarwain_> sara: could very well be. I found that 'xarchiver' is a GTK front-end ( = graphical )
<intelikey> just-this-time thank you.   but as far as swap is concerned, it's not humour.   i run kubuntu on a p1 with 64m ram and no swap.  so tell me how much someone with a gig of ram needs ?
<intelikey> Ninina no there isn't.
<cpk1> anyone have any advice for me on my dead sound?
<Ninina> intelikey: well I plan to use ran intensive programs like beryl and video games
<intelikey> Ninina if you "want" a swap partition.  make it a little bigger than the ram and you'll be fine.
<intelikey> cpk1 if you can catch crimsun around,  he's A #1 pro sound man.
<ZmAY> is there a way to format linux from hard drive?
<Ninina> intelikey: I just don't want "suprizes" when I try to run a program and it crashes because of lack of memory
<intelikey> Ninina yeah
<iarwain_> ZmAY: why would you want to format linux whilst running it?
<just-this-time> apparently intelikey you dont use firefox ,
<ZmAY> cause i have this stupid linpus on it
<Ninina> intelikey: so I should have like 1.5gb or something?
<iarwain_> ZmAY: so you want to format your drive, _whilst_ running linux? Because linux is on it?
<Ryiel> Hey guys, can someone help me to put grub back? Cause i installed win and it killed grub...
<ZmAY> yes, i want to delete all
<Ryiel> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intelikey> just-this-time hehhe i like your sense of humour too :)
<iarwain_> ZmAY: throw it in a HCL-bath ;o
<iarwain_> ZmAY: j/k, try to install windows over it
<iarwain_> ZmAY: or format it via windows?
<intelikey> ZmAY if you are giving linux it's walking pappers  then do it from windows.
<ZmAY> i know that, but i was wondering if there is some other way, cause i dont have any windows cd right now
<intelikey> ZmAY aren't you the same troll that was asking the same questions the last few days ?
<iarwain_> ZmAY: just so you know, if you want to format a drive whilst using it, it ain't gonna work
<intelikey> or is this an epidemic of trollism ?
<hakaisou> wow... that's cool
<iarwain_> intelikey: i have my club right next to me ^^
<hakaisou> i didn't realize that there was a hotkey for increasing and decreasing resolution
<ZmAY> intlikey: no
<iarwain_> hakaisou: could you enlighten us? (willing to try)
<hakaisou> hold on lemme verify
<iarwain_> ZmAY: a little tip: DONT FORMAT IF YOU DONT HAVE ANYTHING TO BOOT WITH
<iarwain_> sorry for caps ;$
<ZmAY> sorry for beinf rooky:)
<iarwain_> ZmAY: otherwise you'd have an utterly useless pc
<hakaisou> ctrl alt numplus decreases resolution one step (as defined by your settings)
<intelikey> ZmAY well ok.  answer me one question and i'll try to help you with that.    what does it matter if the disk space is blank or has an os you don't use on it, until you are ready to do something with the extra disk space ?
<hakaisou> and ctrl alt numminus will increase by one step
<iarwain_> ZmAY: np, but why would you like to remove linux?
<ZmAY> i have kubuntu live CD but it stopps during installation
<iarwain_> hakaisou: crap, now i need to find a - sign (i'm on the laptop)
<iarwain_> hakaisou: found it xD quite fun actually =)
<ZmAY> i would like to remove preinstalled version of "linux" called linpus, thats all, and that everything that is on HD
<iarwain_> ZmAY: well, i don't know much about installing, but could you be bothered to try with the alternate cd?
<iarwain_> ZmAY: what exactly is 'linpus'?
<hakaisou> irwain_:  yea, i love finding new functions in linux randomly
<iarwain_> hakaisou: try Ctrl-Alt-F3 xD (j/k)
<ZmAY> iarwain_: itc some asian crap, "linux" without GUI
<iarwain_> ZmAY: crap ;o
<hakaisou> what is that?
<dbell> ZmAY: if you have access to a CD burner try gparted to reformat the drive.
<hakaisou> ctrl alt f3?
<iarwain_> ZmAY: are you able to download the alternate cd of ubuntu? (less room for error's)
<iarwain_> hakaisou: well, you can try (it's nothing dangerous) just know that you'll be back with Ctrl-Alt-F7 =)
<iarwain_> hakaisou: try all of the Fx's =)
<ZmAY> i am, but the problem is that i only have CDs which are not compatible with my CD burner:p
<intelikey> ZmAY ok.   be advised that this command will leave the computer without any data of any kind on the hd !!!       cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda     <<<< where hda is the drive you want to blank.    that's a good tool for clearing entire hard drives prior to an initial installation.
<iarwain_> hakaisou: and don't freak out xD
<iarwain_> ZmAY: and you don't have access to another pc with cd-burner?
<raylu> intelikey, if it's already installed
<ZmAY> nop
<raylu> you may as well have ZmAY install (k)ubuntu over it
<intelikey> ZmAY it can also be used on partitions.
<olabil> Hello :)
<iarwain_> hiya olabil
<olabil> Having some problems with installing Nvidia drivers here.. running kubuntu 7.04, anyone free to help?
<iarwain_> olabil: tell us your problems xD (don't ask to ask =) )
<intelikey> raylu he asked a question.  i was answering it.     i already questioned his logic and motive,  also left the warning about the affect.       but don't tell me not to answer questions.
<olabil> hehe
<just-this-time> !nvidia olabil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia olabil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iarwain_> !nvidia | olabil
<olabil> well, the thing is, i've installed the latest driver from nvidia.com, its installed and everything, but when i enter nvidia-settings, my resolutions and hertz are weird
<ubotu> olabil: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<just-this-time> !nvidia  | olabil
<iarwain_> just-this-time: xD
<intelikey> just-this-time missing   pipe or redirrect
<iarwain_> olabil: what do you mean, weird?
<olabil> if i edit xonf.org, and manually remove all other choices than 1280x1024, and restart X, it still boots up in 1024x768, it simply doesnt match xorg.conf
<iarwain_> olabil: i hope you mean xorg.conf?
<olabil> lol yes, typo, sorry :)
<just-this-time> olabil learn to use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<just-this-time> also sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange olabil
<iarwain_> just-this-time: i'd add a -phigh there.. or am i wrong? (not realy sure)
<intelikey> iarwain_ i'd add a -plow  :)
<iarwain_> iarwain_: what's the difference actually?
<intelikey> iarwain_ high is if you don't want it to ask many questions   low if you want it to ask them all
<intelikey> -p = priority
<iarwain_> intelikey: cheers, i know now xD
<Coldwar55> Dam, Kubuntu is so nice ^^  Much more stable than Windows.  I have never had a problem with it yet
<just-this-time> anyone used upfrading to feisty from DVDand not over the internet ?
<olabil> ran through sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, gonna reboot, wish me luck
<intelikey> no reboot
<just-this-time> good luck olabil
* intelikey wishes olabil good education.   luck is not needed to reboot a linux box,   but a good exucation would teach hime that the wasted time rebooting is not at all needed.    could just restart the xserver.
<just-this-time> olabil will nextlearn to ctrtrl alt F1 and sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop start restart
<just-this-time> windows users cannot at first get the flexibility existing on system
<intelikey> "windows users"    they cease to be windows users when they boot to linux,  while linux is running they are linux users.   :)
<aenna> hi!
<intelikey> aenna
<olabil> this is weird.. the nvidia driver is installed, and running, but it's not allowing me to change resolution's above 1280x800... anyone know which file i can edit to manually specify the resolution? xorg.conf was not it
<aenna> i vot a problem with my kde
<tin> what's not allowing you change the screen size?
<aenna> i deleted a shortcut from /usr/share/autostart
<aenna> because of beryl
<olabil> if i go via system settings, and into monitor and display, it doesnt list "normal" resolutions.. max is 1280x800, in 60hz. I want 1280x1024@100hz
<aenna> something about"beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0"
<aenna> i solved taht problem but now i dont have wallpaper
<intelikey> aenna hehhe  from /usr/   that's system stuff,    good way to break things.
<aenna> kcontrol isnt usssefull at all
<aenna> hey i was desesperated it was my 4th format
<intelikey> sounds more like a beryl than a kde question.
<aenna> i suffered random freezes and modifiing init.d files solved my problems
<tin> i think that System Settings uses the xorg.conf to choose what options to show you
<aenna> so i thought that probably i could detect whats up taking out of star some apps
<tin> try the Hardware tab of Monitors & Displays
<olabil> if i look in the "Hardware" tab of Monitor & Display, it lists my gfx card as a generic VESA one, and it says Custom 1 for monitor..  Itdoesnt remember when I manually choose correct monitor)
<tin> go to admin mode and choose a different monitor, one that matches yours closely
<tin> oh
<aenna> in my /usr/share/autostart/ there is
<aenna> i have panel restore_kmix_volumes guidance-powe.. khotkeys kilpper knetwork..konky_preload korgac
<aenna> what is missing to me?
<tin> dunno why it wouldn't remember
<aenna> i dont remember the exact name
<olabil> Tin: I dont want to spam the channel with copy/pastes from my xonf.org, may we go privatE?
<aenna> its something of kde desktop or similar
<tin> it wouldn't help
<olabil> hehe ok
<intelikey> aenna hmmm you need someone to   ls -l /usr/share/autostart/    and post the list for you.
<tin> all i can suggest is maybe using 'xorgcfg' from Konsole
<tin> it's not the easiest to use app, but it may help
<intelikey> aenna i don't have that dir so i'm of no use there.
<aenna> ok thankyou anyway
<olabil> if i could just find the file that specifies my current resolution...
<just-this-time> <olabil> Tin: I dont want to spam the channel with copy/pastes from my xonf.org << once for all tis xorg.cong
<aenna> i was just going to say the samething about ls
<aenna> XD
<intelikey> tin can you post the content of your  /usr/share/autostart/  for aenna
<olabil> grep 1280x800 something?
<just-this-time> look x.org
<olabil> damn, i hate that typo, sorry
<intelikey> olabil there probably isn't a file that specifies your "current resolution"   but ls /etc/X11  and look for nvidia something
<aenna> by the way i dont kow why but powernowd causes some random crashes on my pentium 4
<hyperactivecrond> how does one install ndiswrapper in kubuntu 7.04
<hyperactivecrond> oh and before you respond
<hyperactivecrond> the wireless connection is my only connection to the internet.
<hyperactivecrond> and bcm43xx doesnt work. it never has
<intelikey> victor you might check the bug reports or the wiki.   there maybe pertanant info there
<hyperactivecrond> i tried compiling an older version but it died
<intelikey> aenna ^
<hyperactivecrond> that'd be 1.34 so it's probably just too old
<aenna> ok
<aenna> ill report
<aenna> on launchpad?
<hyperactivecrond> i should be able to just download the 1.44 source and compile, right?
<intelikey> hyperactivecrond yeah.
<intelikey> hyperactivecrond have build-essential installed ?
<hyperactivecrond> intelikey, isnt it installed by default in 7.04?
<intelikey> !b-e | hyperactivecrond
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hyperactivecrond> it seems to run make fine it's just too old of a version
<intelikey> make is too old ?
<hyperactivecrond> ndiswrapper source ***
<intelikey> oh
<hyperactivecrond> gcc g++ etc seem to work
<intelikey> well you should be able to build the latest source there
<intelikey> operative word 'should' ....  ;/
<olabil> Well, i figured it out
<olabil> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<olabil> :)
<olabil> sux forgetting basics
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> sorry.  when you said nvidia was working propperly, i assumed you had already done that.
<premier__> should I be getting more than 8MB/s from a usb 2.0 port when tranferring files from an external to internal hard drive?
<intelikey> premier__ well the limit is higher but that's safe.
<n8bounds> hey guys
<intelikey> hay
<n8bounds> for there being so many people in this channel, its pretty quiet
<n8bounds> :)
<intelikey> yep
<n8bounds> r u running the show here?
<aenna> someone can paste me what ls /usr/share/autostart/ drops please
<n8bounds> I got:
<n8bounds> adept_notifier_auto.desktop     klipper.desktop
<n8bounds> guidance-power-manager.desktop  knetworkmanager.desktop
<n8bounds> kab2kabc.desktop                konqy_preload.desktop
<n8bounds> kbluepin.autostart.desktop      korgac.desktop
<n8bounds> kbluetoothd.autostart.desktop   oooqs2.desktop
<n8bounds> kdesktop.desktop                panel.desktop
<n8bounds> khotkeys.desktop                restore_kmix_volumes.desktop
<ZmAY> when i try to install it from liveCD it freezes, does anybody have the same problem? i tried several different original CDs, so its not a CD problem
<n8bounds> can we also rule out your optical drive somehow?
<aenna> thankyou
<n8bounds> np
<bubu1uk> ZmAY: u should specific when it freezes... what kinda of problem u might have
<n8bounds> ZmAY, have u tried the alternate install cd?
<premier__> I can't change the colors for the menu bar text on my computer.  So, if I want a black interface, the menu bar text stays black and I cannot see it
<ZmAY> i run it, it checks the basic networking... and other stuff, then it shows only kubuntu logo and thats it
<n8bounds> ZmAY, so you never even get to the live cd desktop?
<intelikey> premier__ beryl ?
<premier__> intelikey: nope
<ZmAY> nop
<n8bounds> give the alternate install cd a try
<n8bounds> or if ur using the dvd
<intelikey> premier__ and you can't change the colour of kicker ?
<n8bounds> select "Install in text mode"
<intelikey> oh just the text.
<ZmAY> dont have DVD option right now
<n8bounds> kewl
<n8bounds> the alt. install cd is the same thing anyway
<premier__> intelikey: not the kicker, the menu bar
<ZmAY> yes
<premier__> like, where is says "file edit help"
<intelikey> premier__ hmmm that's almost worth installing kde just investigate
<david2_> anyon e use partimage?
<n8bounds> premier__, if you go to system settings > appearance > colors, and select the Window Text widget color
* bubu1uk should enjoy the peace of mind.... Drinking is not good for old men....
<n8bounds> you can change it towhatever you want
<premier__> n8bounds: no effect
<n8bounds> david2_ yes I do
<david2_> Does it work?
<premier__> n8bounds: it just ignores those settings
<n8bounds> premier, try re-logging on?
<premier__> intelikey: apparently this isn't something that just happens: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/39400
<n8bounds> david2, on ext3 yes
<premier__> no, let me try that
<intelikey> premier__ in kcontrol look&feel colour there is an option    as i recall
<david2_> Have you had any problems restoring
<n8bounds> david2, fat32 no problem
<n8bounds> ntfs is a crapshoot
<n8bounds> try to defrag twice before partimaging an ntfs volume
<david2_> reseiserfs?
<n8bounds> I never tried reseiserfs
<n8bounds> xfs fails for me too
<david2_> great
<n8bounds> btw
<david2_> Linux Journal speak of it
<david2_> almost convincing that it'll work
<n8bounds> I gave up on the exotic filesystems, ext3 does everything I need
<david2_> What's the difference between using dd and that?
<n8bounds> for one, you get a curses based interface
<david2_> slang
<n8bounds> and it does most of the thinking for you
<david2_> but I get the point
<n8bounds> right, sorry
<Coldwar55> When an embedded movie is playing in FireFox using Mplayer, how come the bottom of the box get's cut off?
<david2_> You use the static binary?
<n8bounds> it also can break up ur output files into certain sizes for you
<n8bounds> yeah, apt-get install partimage
<n8bounds> but honestly
<david2_> Yeah but you can use the split command to do that
<n8bounds> I use the one on the "sysresccd" more often
<david2_> I read about it
<intelikey> david2_ or ddd
<david2_> Just scared
<n8bounds> ah
<intelikey> dd
<n8bounds> well heres another plus for partimage
<david2_> tarring with permissions saved is a pain in the ass
<david2_> I just want to back up everything
<n8bounds> if it screws up, you will prolly know before you have to try and restore from it
<n8bounds> it has good error handling
<david2_> and it works
<david2_> quickly
<david2_> well quick as possible
<n8bounds> yeah, I like it
<n8bounds> I use it to image pcs at work
<n8bounds> and to backup my stuff at home
<david2_> preferably on a network drive
<david2_> I'll tgry it on a computer that has the least to loose
<n8bounds> u can't partimage a partition that is mounted tho
<david2_> and see what happens
<n8bounds> if that matters to u
<david2_> Why would I want to do that?
<david2_> make no sense
<david2_> You write the backup to a mounted drive
<premier_> hello, I rebooted, no effect
<n8bounds> if u could, u wouldn't have to reboot into a live cd or something to partimage your root partition
<n8bounds> sorry dude, check out kde-look.org, those guys do that kind of stuff more
<n8bounds> maybe
<gamaliel_> hola
<n8bounds> hola
<david2_> no hablos Spanish
<gamaliel_> es la primera vez que accedo aqui que es?
<david2_> I am hungry though
<intelikey> looks like i can use gnome cheeper than i can kde....  hmmm
<n8bounds> uhhh....como?
<n8bounds> cheepr, intelikey?
<intelikey> yeah bandwidth
<intelikey> i'm on dialup
<intelikey> or should i say band"narrowness"
<n8bounds> OH
<gamaliel_> soy nuevo
<gamaliel_> por aqui
<n8bounds> where on earth are people still stuck on 56k modems? :P
<gamaliel_> todos hablan ingles?
<premier_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<intelikey> n8bounds down town USA
<premier_> n8bounds: 56k > 0k
<n8bounds> true
<n8bounds> sorry, I'm new to irc and dont know how to PM
<gamaliel_> gracias
<premier_> are you using konversation?
<intelikey> just 5 miles down the road i could get dsl modem   but that's the end of the wire.
<n8bounds> yes
<david2_> what about 64 bit machines?
<premier_> try clicking the user name when they make a post
<premier_> david2_: you mean pure awesome?
<premier_> intelikey: what do you use?
<intelikey> analog dialup
<premier_> poor you
<n8bounds> um, I'm not "registered" so I cant pm
<premier_> lame
<n8bounds> truely
<n8bounds> how does one register?
<premier_> i don't remember
<n8bounds> awesome
<premier_> but I think you have to goto the server tab, and then send a message to NickServ
<intelikey> n8bounds also almost all irc clients support dirrect messaging   /msg nickname message
<n8bounds> I get this
<n8bounds> when i try to /msg somedude text
<n8bounds> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! (
<intelikey> n8bounds you can test with ubotu   don't have to reg, for tha
<intelikey> that
<premier_> ubotu is fun!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is fun! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n8bounds> lol
<premier_> ubotu everything
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<premier_> ubotu anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<intelikey> :)
<n8bounds> ubotu what time is it?
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<n8bounds> hmm
<n8bounds> ubotu what is the meaning of life?
<premier_> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<n8bounds> oh jeez
<nalioth> !tell n8bounds about msg the bot
<KaoticEvil> i know theres a command for it, but i cannot remember what it is... i need to reconfigure my xorg from a terminal
<premier_> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<premier_> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<n8bounds> lol
<muaddib> got an issue with flash all of a sudden, drop-down menus on www.newegg.com are being covered by the banner ad
<intelikey> KaoticEvil sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<n8bounds> mine does the same thing
<KaoticEvil> thank you, intelikey
<n8bounds> might be a ff plugin screwin it up tho
<n8bounds> do u use flashblock?
<KaoticEvil> i was close.. i was doing dpkr xorg-reconfigure
<muaddib> don't even know what flashblock is
<KaoticEvil> intelikey: will that also work on the Live CD so i can get X working?
<n8bounds> ok good
<intelikey> yep
<premier_> the website ubotu gave me is pretty old... they list netscape as the #1 web broweser and firefox as #5... konqueror doesn't even have an entry
<KaoticEvil> awesome.. thanks again :) (i know youve helped me a bunch in the past too)
<intelikey> KaoticEvil np/
<korobase> Where can I find the xxxx package downloaded using apt-get install xxxx?
<intelikey> korobase /var/cache/apt/archives/
<K-Ryan> Is there a command to show me running processes?
<intelikey> korobase that's where all the frontends to dpkg store the dl's
<K-Ryan> Like the equivalent of the Winblows ctrl+alt+delete process tab
<intelikey> K-Ryan ps aux
<KaoticEvil> K-Ryan: "ps aux" in a konsole
<intelikey> K-Ryan top
<intelikey> K-Ryan pstree
<korobase> Ok.
<intelikey> K-Ryan you said command.  the second question  "Like the equivalent of the Winblows ctrl+alt+delete process tab"    ctrl+alt+esc
<KaoticEvil> intelikey: if i make changes to the xorg.conf on the live, will they "stick" after install?
<K-Ryan> Not that
<K-Ryan> I need to be able to identify and turn off stuff.
<K-Ryan> Like right now Ark won't start up
<korobase> I using ADSL to link the web source.It's very slow.I want download the kubuntu DVD image.Where can I find it?
<intelikey> KaoticEvil it doesn't use that config.   but it will probably configure well enough to use.
<K-Ryan> It kind of crashed, but the process lingers
<korobase> !kubuntu DVD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu dvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> korobase ubuntu.com
<premier_> K-Ryan: the gui way to do it is ctrl-esc
<KaoticEvil> intelikey: well, here's the problem im having... my box has an onboard Intel graphics chipset. Fiesty wont boot with this card (the LiveCD to install)
<ninina_> Hello all, I have some questions about setting up my video card and monitor.  I have a 1440x800 LCD and an Nvidia geforce FX 5600 and I was told some extra setup was needed
<intelikey> !install > korobase
<K-Ryan> premier_ not if it isn't on my screen, which it wasn't =P thanks though
<korobase> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<KaoticEvil> I added a Radeon 7000, but for some reason, xorg.conf still tries to use the disabled onboard
<premier_> K-Ryan: another hot key you should learn is alt-ctrl-esc
<K-Ryan> Oh I thought you said that
<premier_> K-Ryan: what do you mean?
<K-Ryan> What's ctrl+esc?
<K-Ryan> I thought you said ctrl+alt+esc the first time
<premier_> K-Ryan: that'll bring up the process table
<K-Ryan> Ah
<K-Ryan> Perfect
<K-Ryan> Thanks
<lobster> K-ryan still working on your sound issue?
<premier_> K-Ryan: alt-ctrl-esc crashes all your progams and logs you out... it "restarts X"
<K-Ryan> ninina_ so you went ahead and installed Kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> lobster it's fixed
<ninina_> K-Ryan: yesh
<korobase> ctrl+alt+backspace also restart X.
<lobster> premier_ no it doesn't, it is a kill switch and can kill a windowed process
<premier_> oh, my mistake, I was thinking alt-ctrl-backspace
<K-Ryan> ctrl+alt+esc turns your cursor to a skull for you to click on stuff with
<premier_> alt-ctrl-backspace restarts X
<intelikey> KaoticEvil yeah linux used to be real good at ignoring bios altogather,  it is being dumbed down to the point that it's bios dependant now days.  (which i dislike and disagree with)    but you should be able to reconfigure xorg on the live and on the installed  seeing that that's not a boot issue but an issue with starting the gui.   the two are not related.
<K-Ryan> yeah ctrl+alt+backspace is the X restarter
<premier_> instant death
<K-Ryan> I wouldn't say death
<korobase> Oh,My GOD.the Adept Installer crashed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<K-Ryan> It's a convinient shortcut
<K-Ryan> !aptfix | korobase
<premier_> yeah, its also death
<ubotu> korobase: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<K-Ryan> Death if you accidently hit it, but umm, 3 buttons?
<premier_> it instantly kills anything it touches, therefore death
<K-Ryan> All at the same time? Rare accident.
<ninina_> anyone know anything about Nvidia cards or widescreen LCDs?
<KaoticEvil> intelikey: actually, it wont boot at all with the onboard card, even when i enable it and move my monitor to the onboard's output
<lobster> if you do it by mistake, do it again, it will go back to a cursor
<K-Ryan> ninina_ I'm running an Nvidia so I'll try to help you out with that
<K-Ryan> Widescreen LCD though, shouldn't be much different.
<lobster> ninina_ some
<korobase> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<K-Ryan> KDE Menu > System Settings > Monitor
<K-Ryan> Change your res and refresh there if you'd like
<K-Ryan> I'll get to the vid card in a second
<K-Ryan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lobster> K-Ryan your monitor settings work with nvidia?  mines junk
<K-Ryan> I don't need anything special
<K-Ryan> I've got my nice 1280x1024 res
<K-Ryan> That's all that really matters
<hyperactivecrond> a few of you may remember me.. i've been around the block with ubuntu kubuntu and about 15 other distributions.
<hyperactivecrond> i've recently switched (back) from opensuse 10.2
<K-Ryan> Welcome back!
<hyperactivecrond> the installer has improved with leaps and bounds
<hyperactivecrond> however, i have one major gripe
<K-Ryan> ninina_ I'm going to get you some steps in a second.
<K-Ryan> What's wrong hyperactivecrond?
<hyperactivecrond> ndiswraper is a royal PITA to install.
<intelikey> KaoticEvil again i think you are confusing "wont boot" with "not displaying anything"   i could be wrong.     a linux system can boot and run without a monitor/graphics card/keyboard/mouse/or network interface.    any and all may be missing...    but i do understand the problem of a booted system that gives no output...   at any rate that's not really helping you.   so what do you need ?
<hyperactivecrond> not for me but for the average new linux user, it's a pain.
<hyperactivecrond> case: Joe installs ubuntu/kubuntu onto his laptop.
<hyperactivecrond> his wireless card doesn't work with bcm43xx.
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<hyperactivecrond> so he looks around, like the typical neophyte won't and figures out he needs ndiswrapper.
<ninina_> K-Ryan: Thank you, the webpage doesn't make alot of sense as it's using ubuntu's admin stuff (aka I don't have a System->Admin->Restricted Devices Manager
<hyperactivecrond> he tries to install it and finds he needs an internet connection in the first place to install it!
<korobase> How to send broadcast in LAN?
<K-Ryan> Yeah that's part of it ninina_ but don't worry I'll get it.
<ninina_> okies
<hyperactivecrond> i had to go download source from ndiswrapper.sf.net
<korobase> Does the linux have the net send command to send broadcast over the LAN?
<hyperactivecrond> and of course tar -xzvf cd ndiswrapper-* make sudo make install worked
<hyperactivecrond> but it's hard for new users
<hyperactivecrond> korobase: it usually does automtically?
<korobase> !broadcast
<K-Ryan> Oh, ninina_ you are running Feisty correct?
<intelikey> KaoticEvil i've seen a few dark boots,  not much fun trying to guess at what it does with your input by how much disk activity there is....   ;/
<hyperactivecrond> korobase: what are you trying to do where you'd need this?
<ninina_> K-Ryan: I have 1024x768 too, but my monitor is actually 1440x900 so it's very fuzzy...Yes I'm running Feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyperactivecrond> korobase: it does it automatically
<K-Ryan> ninina_ have you tried going into KDE Menu > System Settings > Monitor and Display?
<korobase> I want send a broadcast message to another computer in LAN.
<hyperactivecrond> korobase: what version of windows does the recipient have?
<albert> Are the commands with apt enough to install and run any software in Kubuntu?
<ninina_> K-Ryan: Yes I have to change the hardware to a 1440x900 flatpanel, but then I don't know if I need to change the image format to 16:9 rather then 4:3 and it also complains about untested hardware
<intelikey> albert yes
<korobase> XP
<hyperactivecrond> korobase: smbclient -M message
<hyperactivecrond> korobase: messenger is probably turned off so it won't work
<hyperactivecrond> on the XP machine
<albert> thanks. But how do I run the program I have just installed? Is it on the desktop? Because I cannot find it.
<K-Ryan> You'll probably need to change the format
<hyperactivecrond> korobase: sorry you need to do 'smbclient -M <computername> message'
<tri> I have two panels, how do i change the size of the second panel?
<KaoticEvil> well, that didnt help at all LOL
<hyperactivecrond> remove the ''  and <>s
<K-Ryan> The complaint about untested hardware though, have you still tried to go ahead with it?
<intelikey> albert what did you install ?
<albert> octave software, it is like MatLab in Windows.
<ninina_> K-Ryan: not yet
<intelikey> KaoticEvil yeah i saw the vanity in it...
<K-Ryan> Try it
<ninina_> K-Ryan: I'm about to right now...I'll be back in a few
<tri> I have two panels, how do i change the size of the second panel?
<KaoticEvil> intelikey: no, im not confusing the 2... i get display, but i also get a soft lockup on CPU#0
<tri> like the height of the second bar
<KaoticEvil> but *only* when i try to use the onboard video
<intelikey> albert type  oct[tab]        where [tab]  means hit the tab key.
<KaoticEvil> actually, i just got another softlockup in CPU#0.. while i was runnig the xorg reconfigure
<intelikey> KaoticEvil oh lockup.   that's a non-booting issue!
<DonMCN> Hello, can somebody help me with setting Windows as the default operating system to startup instead of Kubuntu?
* intelikey ducks.
<korobase> what is the LOL mean?
<albert> well. I typed oct[tab]  and it displayed octave. But this software is runing in shell, not in a graphic mode
<KaoticEvil> lol i know
<hyperactivecrond> DonMCN: can i private message you with instructions?
<DonMCN> Yes please :)
<intelikey> albert there is probably a switch.   man octave
<K-Ryan> Okay ninina_ you're going to need to open up Adept.
<K-Ryan> Or Synaptic, whichever you prefer.
<tri> I have two panels, how do i change the size of the second panel? like resize the height
<ninina_> K-Ryan: adept is open
<K-Ryan> Search "Nvidia"
<albert> Octave is a high-level language, primarily intended for numerical computations.  It provides a convenient command line interface for solving linear and nonlinear prob
<albert>        lems numerically.
<albert> Maybe it doesn't provide graphic mode?
<intelikey> albert also there should be a new listing in the kmenu if you look.           try kbuildsycoco
<K-Ryan> Now here's where it gets tricky.
<intelikey> or how ever it's spelled
<ninina_> K-Ryan: Ok
<K-Ryan> I'm not sure if your card needs legacy.
<DonMCN> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<K-Ryan> But I know you'll need nvidia-kernel-source
<K-Ryan> The other package you will need is either nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy
<K-Ryan> I'm going to try to figure out though, what was the name of your card?
<ninina_> K-Ryan: Geforce FX 5600
<intelikey> i wish my nvidia card was supported.
<K-Ryan> Alright
<K-Ryan> Alright, get nvidia-glx
<ninina_> ok installing those
<tri> sorry I have two panels, how do i change the size of the second panel? like resize the height. I'm trying to recover some of my desktop space that's getting taken over by these bars
<K-Ryan> Can someone help tri? I feel bad that I can't help him and nobody else is...
<korobase> ninina_:mine is Geforce GO 7300.And I remove all deb package then install the package downloaded form the nvidia site.I work well now.
<albert> Octave is making me get crazy..
<tri> k-ryan: thanks
<intelikey> tri right click on it    and configure
<K-Ryan> No problem tri
<ninina_> K-Ryan: Installed
<ninina_> korobase: I'd like to try the simple way first =p
<tri> intelikey: I'm in config
<K-Ryan> ninina_ okay, I don't remember doing much more than that so try restarting X and see if you get an Nvidia splash screen
<korobase> I want check the LAN's speed.What command should I use?
<K-Ryan> ctrl+alt+backspace to restart x
<intelikey> the first tab has the options of which pannel you affect
<intelikey> tri ^
<tri> intelikey: I don't see tabs
<intelikey> unless it's changed....   i'm still with 6.6
<korobase> I using the kubuntu's source package.But It can't go to the 1280x800 res.
<intelikey> tri they are on the left
<tri> intelikey: i'm using feisty
<korobase> I want check the LAN's speed.What command should I use?
<intelikey> your other left
<tri> intelikey: all i see is arrangement, hiding, menus, appearance, taskbar
<korobase> Help me.Please.
<intelikey> yes and the first has the selection for main or pannel 1
<ninina_> K-Ryan: ok done, how do I know if it worked?
<K-Ryan> Was there an Nvidia splash screen when X restarted?
<K-Ryan> Before the login screen
<ninina_> K-Ryan: no\
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<intelikey> tri see it ?
<K-Ryan> What did I miss...
<K-Ryan> ninina_ open up the terminal and type in lspci | grep -i
<intelikey> xorg-nvidia-config enable
<tri> intelikey: on the right?
<tri> intelikey: i don't see anything that says "main" or "panel 1"
<intelikey> tri yes
<K-Ryan> That's what I missed intelikey?
<intelikey> tri it's an options box  with a dropdown list
<tri> intelikey: is it in the arrangement tab?
<intelikey> K-Ryan just a guess
<K-Ryan> ninina_ try that, xorg-nvidia-config enable
<K-Ryan> Err
<K-Ryan> Hold on a sec
<ardchoille> !info synergy
<tri> intelikey: anything i do in the config menu only affects the main panel
<ubotu> synergy: Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 593 kB, installed size 1460 kB
<intelikey> tri was first tab when i used kde in dapper.   just look around i'm sure it's there somewhere.    you select the pannel you want to affect and do what you want to it then apply to test.
<tri> intelikey: i'll poke around
<intelikey> tri you'll have to select the other panel   that i'm sure of.
<intelikey> maybe.
<K-Ryan> ninina_: goto your terminal and type in kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<K-Ryan> Once that window pops up press control+f
<K-Ryan> enter in Section "Screen"
<K-Ryan> intelikey what about nvidia-xconfig?
<ninina_> K-Ryan: that is so wierd, I get no splash screen but I am using the nvidia driver
<K-Ryan> Hmm
<intelikey> yeah just looked    sudo nvidia-xconfig enable
<K-Ryan> Have you tried anything that required the drivers out yet?
<ninina_> K-Ryan: like what?
<K-Ryan> Umm, well I use my drivers for games
<K-Ryan> I don't know about you
<K-Ryan> But try what intelikey said
<K-Ryan> sudo nvidia-xconfig enable
<albert> intelikey, thanks for help. It works.
<mo0osah> any good download managers that can be integrated into konqueror or firefox?
<intelikey> albert you bet
* intelikey thought they both had their own
<ninina_> K-Ryan: Already did that
<K-Ryan> Oh okay
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<K-Ryan> I'm trying to think of how you can test it.
<intelikey> glxgears
<intelikey> ?
<ninina_> K-Ryan: ok i'm going to take a shower
<K-Ryan> Ah that's right
<K-Ryan> ninina_ real quick in your terminal type in glxgears
<K-Ryan> If that runs nice and smoothly, your drivers are setup correctly.
<intelikey> /age K-Ryan
<intelikey> /ver K-Ryan
<intelikey> hmmm....
<K-Ryan> ?
<intelikey> nothing ...  :)
<kinfule> Hello there
<K-Ryan> Hi kinfule
<K-Ryan> No really intelikey
<ninina_> K-Ryan: failed GLX missing on displayt
<K-Ryan> Then I must of missed something, you'll have to have someone else pickup where I left off
<K-Ryan> Sorry =/
<ninina_> K-Ryan: that's ok
<kinfule> Could someone explain me how to make my yakuake have real transpareny? I google it but couldn't find a simple answer
<intelikey> K-Ryan my 72 year old uncle said you can always tell what an old man i doing,  he's either trying to remember someones name (or a command name might apply) or looking for a restroom.
<kinfule> !yakuake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> is doing ^
<K-Ryan> Well that would be true except I'm 16
<K-Ryan> Well that explains the /age, but /ver?
<intelikey> that was the joke about   /age   or   /ver  you  :)
<jmichaelx> kinfule: just poke around, there are several ways.... you can even set it to just take on konsole's settings
<K-Ryan> I get /age but not /ver, no matter
<kinfule> But I want real transparency, so that it shows the window behind and not the desktop background
<intelikey> K-Ryan yes  /ver   check the version of   and the versioning system for ubuntu is  year.month    so it's like asking the birthday of
<jmichaelx> kinfule: that is what i was talking about
<K-Ryan> Oh, I get it
<galaxygrrl> can anyone tell me the proper way to install the latest nvidia binary driver? Ubuntu Feisty has that restricted driver manager and works great but my attempts to install nvidia binary drivers + beryl are not working out
<jmichaelx> kinfule: ok whoa, i see what you mean... i don't know how to do that
<kinfule> Thats alright, I will continue searching
<kinfule> Thanks :)
<intelikey> will "open windows in the desktop" setting not achieve that kinfule ?
<jmichaelx> kinfule: np... but if you would figure it out, i would love to know, too :-D
<intelikey> or jmichaelx for that matter  ^
<kinfule> maybe you can understant what this guy did to achieve it
<kinfule> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135870
<kinfule> open window in the desktop?
<jmichaelx> intelikey: i will try that here in a bit
<kinfule> (I want a partial trasnparency like 75%)
<intelikey> kinfule yes it's a configuration option when you right click the desktop and configure it.
<sparrw> spent an hour trying to figure out why my 4-head pci video card wasnt working.  only have 4 monitors so i leave head #4 disconnected to check on the onboard video...  guess where the primary vga output is going?  :)
<intelikey> the onboard ?
<sparrw> no, head #4, the one i didnt monitor
* intelikey likes guessing games
<intelikey> ah man i loose that one...
<kinfule> inte, I will look for that
<kinfule> I click the checkbox
<kinfule> now what should I do
<intelikey> apply
<galaxygrrl> anyone know a good doc for installing latest nvidia restricted driver in Kubuntu?
<intelikey> see if it works...   i'm not sure it will do what you are wanting but it might
<kinfule> yes, nothing changed
<intelikey> kinfule will probably only apply to newly opened windows
<intelikey> galaxygrrl the wiki is the only one i know
<intelikey> !nv | galaxygrrl
<ubotu> galaxygrrl: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<galaxygrrl> thx
<kinfule> I still see no difference
<intelikey> probably not much help at first glance but it has links on it
<albert> Does anyone know how to use MatLab in Linux?????
<albert> How to install MatLab in linux?
<kinfule> jmichaelx, did you understood the link I gave you?
<intelikey> kinfule ok.  sorry for the bumb steer.   just though it might do that.
<K-Ryan> Anyone know if Stepmania works on Kubuntu?
<ninina> galaxygrrl: I tried the wiki and I'm having problems as the wiki is for ubuntu not kubuntu, but if you figure it out tell me how
<galaxygrrl> yeah same problem there is no Kubuntu guide and I've tried the glx and glx new modules
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hiya
<ninina> me too
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Hello
<DaSkreech> !info stepmania
<ubotu> Package stepmania does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<K-Ryan> Is there a Kubuntu banner somewhere that I can post around?
<K-Ryan> Forum signatures, etc.
<intelikey> albert  freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/ books/handbook/linuxemu-matlab.html <<< daz about as close as i can get
<albert> thanks a lot intelikey!
<jmichaelx> sorry, kinfule, i was away. i do sort of get it... you would have to poke around in the konsole file he mentions and copy a few config lines from konsole over to yakuake... and then it sounds like you may not be able to set the opacity you want. not sure
<jmichaelx> the PC i am using has a 100GB windows partition and a 60GB linux partition.... should i not be able to relatively safely be able to shrink the windows partition down to say 40GB and increase the linux partition to say 120GB? the windows partition has little on it.
<sparrw> I have 4 displays.  4 monitors, 4 screens, 4 devices.  If I use just the first one, it works.  If I use just the fourth one, it works.  If I use either of the middle two then I get insufficient memory errors.  If I try to use all 4 then the first and fourth get initialized but only the fourth displays a desktop.  Help?
<kinfule> Maybe Beryl will do
<kinfule> Is beryl to much resource consuming?
<pak9rabid> I have a quick question for anyone who's lookin for somethin to do
<lnxkde> I need help compiling my own kernel
<K-Ryan> jmichaelx: You should be able to, but make a backup just in case.
<lnxkde> nice guide on how too in kubunutu
<K-Ryan> pak9rabid: I'll try to help
<pak9rabid> anyone know how to force a usb 2.0 device to use usb 1.1 mode instead?
<jmichaelx> kinfule: my experience is yes... i would say you would net at least a 1.5 Ghz cpu for it to work smoothely, as well as at least a moderately decent video card
<K-Ryan> Hmm
<K-Ryan> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pak9rabid> I have this gd LCM oled display on my asus G1 laptop that seems to be freaking out the ehci_hcd driver
<K-Ryan> I got nothin'
<pak9rabid> tons of usb resets in the dmesg logs
<pak9rabid> nutz
<pak9rabid> i don't know if it's supposed yet
<pak9rabid> w/out the use of a patch
<pak9rabid> and irealy don't feel like recompiling a kernel in ubuntu
<jmichaelx> K-Ryan: ty, i think i am going to try it right now with a gparted live CD
<pak9rabid> i came across something where someone said they forced it to use the uhci_hcd driver instead
<DaSkreech> is there a made for Kubuntu sticker I can put on a laptop?
<K-Ryan> Good luck jmichaelx
<K-Ryan> DaSkreech way back when I first ordered Ubuntu CDs they sent me Ubuntu stickers.
<intelikey> lnxkde install build-essentila   install the kernel source,   cd into the root dir of the kernel source tree,   run make xocnfig      or make menu-config
<DaSkreech> Yeah I figured i could get Ubutnu stickers if I looked
<phoenixbyrd> DaSkreech: http://www.system76.com/index.php/cPath/53_64
<K-Ryan> Well I mean that was back last year in October maybe
<intelikey> s,xocnfig,xconfig,
<K-Ryan> phoenixbyrd's got something there.
<lnxkde> intelikey: first 2 done
* intelikey should build a new kernel....
<ebees> Hi all. I'm seeking some help with a dilemma. My / space is saying it is 100% full out of 10G. /usr seems to be the culprit, but I'm not sure what to delete. Any assistance or advice would be greatly appreciated.
<lnxkde> cd /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic ??
<K-Ryan> ebees open up your terminal
<K-Ryan> type in sudo apt-get autoremove
<K-Ryan> That will get rid of uneeded packages, and that's a start.
<ebees> hi K-Ryan. I'll do that now.
<K-Ryan> And by uneeded I don't mean "stuff you don't use" but rather stuff that has no attachments to programs, stuff that might be left over from stuff you had but then got rid of.
<phoenixbyrd> DaSkreech: if it must absolutely be kubuntu stickers, there's this http://www.cafepress.com/chanika
<K-Ryan> It might not free much, but it got me 281MB freed, so it can be a bit.
<ebees> hmmmm. sayd it's an invalid operation
<K-Ryan> Err
<K-Ryan> sudo autoremove
<K-Ryan> No...
<K-Ryan> Someone help me here =P
<phoenixbyrd> think I might get some stickers, buttons, and cds from shipit and distribute them at work :D
<K-Ryan> ebees are you sure it didn't work?
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get autoremove did it for me
<ebees> sorry. sudo autoremove didn't work either.
<DaSkreech> phoenixbyrd: Sweet :)
<ebees> try again
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get autoremove is what worked for me.
<K-Ryan> I just tested it to make sure.
<intelikey> ebees     du -ch / | sort -r | less
<DaSkreech> it's du -cks * | sort -rn | head -11 :)
<ebees> tried du -ch / | sort -r | less
<intelikey> DaSkreech summary ?   but yes the h is a bad idea.
<intelikey> du -c / | sort -r | less
<ebees> okay, that reads all the file no? telling me how big they are
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> and the last posting ^ will show the largest first
<lnxkde> intelikey: menuconfig dione
<lnxkde> now?
<ebees> says it's 9G ???
<jmichaelx> this is off-topic, but.... is there any reason to keep the little 500 MB partition that dell always has on it's PCs?? i have never known what this was for
<phoenixbyrd> heh, I was gunna suggest installing kleanSweep
<intelikey> lnxkde make && make install
<ebees> last first... okay, I'll try that
<ebees> du -c / | sort -r | less
<ebees> will try that now
<surgy> hallo
<K-Ryan> Hi there surgy
<lnxkde> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop.
<lnxkde> make: *** [init]  Error 2
<lnxkde> lnxkde@lnxkde-desktop:/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic$
<surgy> K-Ryan: hi!
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, it's a rescue partion that you boot with the dell rescue disk...comman practice these days without having to give you an actual disc with windows on it
<ebees> 'fraid it disappears off the terminal screen and I can't scroll back
<intelikey> lnxkde reconfigure it.   something you didn't do correctly
<DaSkreech> ebees: It's piped to less
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: in other words.... it's gone :-D
<DaSkreech> ebees: press the down arrow to scroll through
<ebees> doh!
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: ty
<lnxkde> intelikey: ok
<ebees> doing now
<BluesKaj> np jmichaelx, mine's gone too
<surgy> is there a "carputer" windows manager for ubuntu?
<intelikey> i need to left for a few.  so i'm went.
<K-Ryan> I'm looking through cafe press at Linux stuff, thanks phoenixbyrd, see what you got me hooked on? =P
<K-Ryan> I just found a quote "Ignorance is bliss. No wonder so many people are happy with Windows!"
<phoenixbyrd> I just wish it were mine
<K-Ryan> I don't have money to buy anything *shrug*
<K-Ryan> "When will Microsoft make something that doesn't suck? When they start making vacuum cleaners!"
<K-Ryan> "In a world without fences, who needs Gates?"
<DaSkreech> surgy: carputer?
<ubuntu> Hey
<ubuntu> need mad help
<K-Ryan> Hi
<ubuntu> with grub
<DaSkreech> I'm sorry
<ubuntu> Error 21
<DaSkreech>  I'm pretty calm right now.. can't help with that
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<K-Ryan> Have you tried google?
<K-Ryan> That's what solved my GRUB error actually
<K-Ryan> DaSkreech: heheh
<ubuntu> just want to uninstall Ubuntu and go back to windows
<K-Ryan> What?
<surgy> DaSkreech: yeah a computer made in a car
<K-Ryan> Why?
<phoenixbyrd> ubuntu, let's not go crazy ... we can work this out
<ubuntu> it's my friends computer not mine
<ubuntu> I'm an Ubuntu feind
<DaSkreech> ahhh
<K-Ryan> Ah
<DaSkreech> Then you should learn about live cds :0
<ubuntu> he uses windows cause he's a vb feind
<phoenixbyrd> force your friend to use it
<ubuntu> I tried
<DaSkreech> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phoenixbyrd> gambas
<ubuntu> VB get's in his way
<K-Ryan> VB?
<ubuntu> Visual Basic
<K-Ryan> Oh
<ubuntu> ya
<K-Ryan> What about a dual boot?
<ubuntu> he has no use for ubuntu
<phoenixbyrd> have him try out gambas then
<ubuntu> he was amused with the beryl desktop for about a week lol
<ubuntu> I've had Ubuntu for about 2 years now :)
<K-Ryan> Awesome
<ubuntu> had my machine running for 6 months straight now :)
<K-Ryan> 7 months for me
<ubuntu> with no turn offs
<K-Ryan> Well, I've had the CDs that long...
<ubuntu> lol
<K-Ryan> Running it sucessfully with knowledge of what I'm doing for 3-5
<DaSkreech> well install Mono and monodevelop and he should be good
<K-Ryan> Enjoying it for a good 3
<DaSkreech>  ubuntu: VB or VB.net ?
<ubuntu> I hand out the cd's like candy lol
<ubuntu> visual basic
<K-Ryan> I would but I don't want to order too many...
<ubuntu> I always order 10 cd's at a time
<ubuntu> need to
<DaSkreech> he can run VB under wine As I recall
<ubuntu> getting people in the area into Linux hehe
<K-Ryan> That's always good to hear.
<ubuntu> ok gotta fix the grub
<K-Ryan> While in here twice I've heard about people switching their small business to it, Kubuntu more specifically.
<K-Ryan> But yeah, try googling the error message.
<ubuntu> I will
<DaSkreech> Or read the grub FAQ page
<ubuntu> I am
<ubuntu> brb
<K-Ryan> "Computers are like air conditioners. They both stop working when you open windows!"
<phoenixbyrd> lol
<K-Ryan> Oh man, some of this stuff is just great.
<K-Ryan> This one is rather unrelated but it's a picture
<K-Ryan> "Emo keyboard"
<DaSkreech> ha ha is that on a shirt?
<K-Ryan> Then has ctrl x
<K-Ryan> Umm, lemme check.
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<K-Ryan> http://www.cafepress.com/buy/Linux/-/pv_design_details/pg_7/id_14199945/opt_/c_360
<K-Ryan> baby bibs, hats, calendars
<K-Ryan> You want it, they've got it.
<K-Ryan> "Linux, find out what you've been missing while rebooting Windows!"
<ubuntu> yo
<K-Ryan> "Linux, because a PC is a terrible thing to waste."
<K-Ryan> Hi there
<ubuntu> grub> sudo -i
<ubuntu> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<ubuntu> grub> grub
<ubuntu> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<ubuntu> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<ubuntu> Error 15: File not found
<ubuntu> what do I do?
<lobster> menu?
<ubuntu> menu what?
<lobster> just menu?
<ubuntu> MENU WHAT?
<ubuntu> type menu?
<surgy> ?
<K-Ryan> "Your mouse has moved. Windows must be restarted for the change to take effect."
<lobster> yes
<K-Ryan> Then it says "Reboot now?" with only an "OK" button.
<ubuntu> what do you wanna know you keep saing menu but what about the menu, menu what?
<ubuntu> oh ok, Windows won't load
<phoenixbyrd> 27 : Unrecognized command  This error is returned if an unrecognized command is entered into the command-line or in a boot sequence section of a configuration file and that entry is selected.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: first of all you can't sudo -i in a grub prompt
<DaSkreech>  so you are doing somethign wrong
<lobster> ubuntu in the grub prompt type menu, it should give you a list of options, (or maybe its help)
<AutoMatriX> hi folks
<K-Ryan> Hi AutoMatriX
<phoenixbyrd> is menu.lst what it's talking about?
<ubuntu> ok I'll try that
<ubuntu> brb
<lobster> ubuntu: sorry, it's help
<lobster> ubuntu: not menu
<DaSkreech> phoenixbyrd: Yeah
<K-Ryan> Here's a good one.
<K-Ryan> "Linux: For the people, by the people."
<DaSkreech> what?
<DaSkreech> That's not right
<DaSkreech> it's written by waterfowl isn't it?
<K-Ryan> What?
<AutoMatriX> K-Ryan: by geeks for geeks ?
<K-Ryan> I think it means in general along with the whole open source thing.
<DaSkreech> What's all the penguins hanging around here for then?
<K-Ryan> Haha
<K-Ryan> "There's no place like ~"
<K-Ryan> AHHH!
<K-Ryan> There's one of those "No smoking" red symbol thing, but over "Linux"
<K-Ryan> That's horrible!
<K-Ryan> Heheh
<K-Ryan> "Bird flu? Viruses? Just use Linux!"
<K-Ryan> They should have a "Come with me if you want to live!" that has a picture of Tux, shirt.
<K-Ryan> "Macintosh for Music, Linux for Development, Palm for Mobility, Windows for Solitaire"
<K-Ryan> Err, Mac for media
<Coldwar55> "Windows for Solitare" <--- True :p
<K-Ryan> Mmm
<Coldwar55> Except there are many different major Palm OSes
<K-Ryan> Shh
<K-Ryan> Don't ruin it =)
<premier_> whats the linux equivalent to MS recorder?  I know linux wouldn't have such ridiculous program, but what is the basic all purpose sound editor?
<K-Ryan> Audacity?
<K-Ryan> Audacity might be a little complex, but you can use that.
<DaSkreech> Coldwar55: and one good one :(
<Coldwar55> hmm
<Coldwar55> One good one?
<DaSkreech> there is a gnome sound recorder
<Coldwar55> I hope your not refering to MS Mobile
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech>  the palmOS built on BeOS
<Coldwar55> Oh ok
<Coldwar55> That's good then ^^
<DaSkreech> that they won't release
<DaSkreech> while they die
<Coldwar55> It's not MS though
<K-Ryan> Isn't there an Ubuntu version?
<DaSkreech> jerks
<Coldwar55> Well
<Coldwar55> I heard there is Linux OS in development for Palm
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: Make sense man :)
<DaSkreech> Coldwar55: there is
<K-Ryan> For Palm
<DaSkreech> But why bother when you have BeOS?
<K-Ryan> Yeah that didn't really make sense...
<K-Ryan> Version wasn't the right word.
<ShadyTree> I remember BeOS
<K-Ryan> They don't have Linux for Palm? I mean there's Linux for xbox, xbox 360, ps3, the wii, ipods, probably for the zune
<K-Ryan> But not for Palm?
<DaSkreech> ShadyTree: Seen Haiku>
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: iphone :)
<ShadyTree> DaSkreech, what
<K-Ryan> Is there?
<DaSkreech> ShadyTree: have you seen Haiku OS ?
<K-Ryan> I figured they'd have a few for Palm, guess not...
<ShadyTree> DaSkreech, no, I'll Wiki it
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: don't doubt!
<K-Ryan> Doubt what?
<ShadyTree> DaSkreech, oh I see
<K-Ryan> That there are any?
<K-Ryan> Maybe there are and they are just less known, but with enough time, you'll be able to call a phone number and set your phone to use Linux...
<ShadyTree> DaSkreech, have you tried Haiku
<ShadyTree> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/01/Haiku.png
<DaSkreech> ShadyTree: Yeah
<kalorin`> anyone know of something you can use that will allow konqueror to show thumbnails of adobe dng files?
<K-Ryan> "Lord of the Geeks: The one nerd to rule them all"
<kalorin`> camera raw files it shows, but once you get them into .dng format, it's just icons that show a camera, and I'd like to see the thumbnails
<K-Ryan> "Hasta la vista, vista!
<_6StringKng_> I have a Logitech Elite Keyboard LE, anyway to get all of my extra buttons working instead of just a few?
<ebees> K-Ryan...thanks very much. I've clawed back 2G
<ebees> Brilliant.
<DaSkreech> !keyboard
<_6StringKng_> like, mute, play/pause and calculator and th e-mail button work but I need the web browser one to as well
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<K-Ryan> You're welcome ebees
<K-Ryan> Glad I could be of assistance
<ebees> DaSkreech, thanks too
<DaSkreech> ebees: Sure. don't recall what I did but you are mostwelcome
<ebees> lnxkde, thanks to you too :)
<K-Ryan> DaSkreech: ebees needed to free up space.
<ebees> DaSkreech, like everyone else.. you added a to the solutin
<ebees> solution sorry
<K-Ryan> It happens =P
<DaSkreech> Ah right :)
<K-Ryan> Earlier on I tried to changedir in here
<DaSkreech> du -cks * | sort -rn | head -11 FTW
<K-Ryan> I forgot to click konsole =)
<lnxkde> inte?
<ebees> What I'm curious about is that /root/.local/share/Trash/files
<lnxkde> ebees: ??
<DaSkreech> better alias ducks='du -cks * | sort -rn | head -11' !!
<ebees> had a collection of files that were not removed during the course of me deleting things normally
<DaSkreech> ebees: it's a . folder
<ebees> lnxkde - you helped with solving my problem :)
<ebees> DaSkreech... should it not delete things as it goes?
<K-Ryan> "When in doubt, right-click!"
* lnxkde :s
<DaSkreech> ebees: Should what not delete things?
<ebees> Sorry. I had a huge collection of files in that folder. They were VERY old and were files I had thought I'd deleted a long time ago
<ebees> I'm not sure why they would be stored inperpetuity in such a place
<DaSkreech> ebees: cause you never cleared your trash
* DaSkreech puts a clothespin on his nose
<ebees> :)))
<ebees> I do this regularly. When I open Trash there's nothing there now. It's a regular habit.
<ebees> THis is why I'm confused.
<DaSkreech> Well maybe Root has a different trash from you
<ebees> I see. That'd made sense. To fix this ???? I'd have to log in as root and delete trash???
<premier_> Hi, my fglrx driver just broke FOR NO REASON!!
<DaSkreech> ebees: yup
<premier_> whats the address of ati so I can mail them something
<DaSkreech> Or pretned to be root
<DaSkreech> one of the two
<DaSkreech> http://www.amd.com
<premier_> I meant the physical address.  What I need to mail can't go over the internet
<ebees> DaSkreech: guess I'll just have to keep an eye on that folder
<DaSkreech> ebees: who logs in as root?
<ebees> No one to the GUI. I use root like everyone on occassions. I don't recall deleting that much over the time I've had this set up.
<ebees> DaSkreech: Guess I must have deleted that much
<DaSkreech> ebees: deleting thigns from the Cli don't go to trash
<ebees> DaSkreech: ooooooooooooooh, I see. Is there a way to "Make it so, Mr Data" :))
<DaSkreech> rm -> trash?
<DaSkreech> no
<ebees> DaSkreech: So I always have to keep an eye on this folder then... just made a note on my desktop.
<ebees> Well, ball boys and ball girls :)) Thanks to everyone for your assistance. It was VERY much appreciated. Now have to go and finish of the children's cubby house.
* DaSkreech waves
* K-Ryan waves back.
<K-Ryan> I restarted X.
<K-Ryan> So yeah...
<korobase_> !qt4-designer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt4-designer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<korobase_> !designer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about designer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<korobase_> Why not have the qt4-designer?
<K-Ryan> Awfully quiet.
<K-Ryan> Brb
<DaSkreech> Boo!
<nora> fdfse
<andresx> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<korobase_> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<korobase_> !cvs front
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cvs front - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> brb
<korobase_> !cvs for kde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cvs for kde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_6StringKng_> anyway I can stop konqueror from opening links from apps such as gaim etc...
<_6StringKng_> I have Firefox set to default bowser but still does it
<_6StringKng_> ?
<K-Ryan> I got bored so I came back.
<hitmanWilly> slow tonight
<asfd> hi all im having a problem with my machine, its crashing almost always after about 30 40 mins. its completely frozen. anybody why?
<K-Ryan> It was really busy before
<hitmanWilly> asfd: try running memtest
<K-Ryan> asfd: does it work for another 30-40 minutes right after that?
<K-Ryan> As in, you don't have to wait?
<asfd> yeah after i restart
<K-Ryan> You can start it back up right after you restart?
<asfd> ?
<K-Ryan> When it freezes...
<youbuntu> !luke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> You can turn it off, turn it on, and you're good to go for another 30-40 minutes, yes?
<asfd> yes
<IAmWill> does anyone know if e17 has made its way to a repository yeT?
<K-Ryan> Okay, it's not a heat issue then.
<K-Ryan> try what hitmanWilly said, memtest
<IAmWill> and if so, which url would i use?
<hitmanWilly> im guessing bad ram, happened to me before
<asfd> i did already
<K-Ryan> !e17
<youbuntu> !virus
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<asfd> its not memory
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<_6StringKng_> http://www.memtest.org/
<youbuntu> !virus
<K-Ryan> You got your answer youbuntu.
<asfd> i suspected the same
<K-Ryan> "A/V software is availible, however read......"
<K-Ryan> That was for you
<asfd> are there any log files  i can check
<IAmWill> that doesnt answer any questions i had... i run e17 on my gentoo box... i know e17 is under development.. it has been for years
<IAmWill> is it in a repository or not?
<K-Ryan> IAmWill, I was just checking that because I've never heard of it.
<IAmWill> ohhh... sorry
<K-Ryan> It's okay =P
<IAmWill> =)(
<IAmWill> =)
<ninina> *sigh* still no clue how to make this work
<K-Ryan> ninina what's the problem?
<_6StringKng_> anyone have experience with thunderbird in linux, when I hit my e-mail button on my keyboard it just opens a new message, I'm wanting to make it just open thunderbird
<K-Ryan> IAmWIll you can search the repos worst comes to worst.
<mantice> Does any one know how to reinstall drivers for tv capture cards ?
<ninina> K-Ryan: I think I need to reboot my computer for nvida to work
<ninina> brb
<IAmWill> yeah... whats the url to that big ass list of repos?
<K-Ryan> No I mean in Adept or Synaptic
<mike> after upgradeing to feisty on my labtop i get an error when i boot up if i am using the latest kernal... but it goes away if i boot with the old one.
<K-Ryan> Were there problems upgrading?
<ninina> K-Ryan: =(
<ninina> K-Ryan: wait it's working
<K-Ryan> ninina: Is it? That's great!
<mike> after it upgraded i got this error... so i switched to the old kernal and it booted
<ninina> K-Ryan: well atleast glxgears is working
<K-Ryan> What's the error mike?
<_6StringKng_> uh, I used to have the system setting choice in my k-menu, like when I hovered over it would expand like most of the other things in it, I can't remember how I did it, anyone know?
<mike> starting volume managment system: ata1.01: exception emask ........
<K-Ryan> ninina: You can type in sudo apt-get install neverball
<ninina> K-Ryan: huh?
<K-Ryan> It's a fun little game
<K-Ryan> =P
<ninina> K-Ryan: I'm working on making beryl work
<K-Ryan> But it uses accelerated graphics, so if your drivers aren't setup right, it will lag really bad.
<K-Ryan> Just another way to test it.
<K-Ryan> Beryl is actually an easy setup
<Coldwar55> yeah but it's only eye candy atm
<K-Ryan> But there is so much to customize, that's where the time goes
<K-Ryan> Not that it's required, but I had to see everything it offered...
<mike> is there a way to get a log file for errors whle the system is booting?
<ninina> K-Ryan: why does adept keep crashing
<IAmWill> ninina, it sucks
<IAmWill> ninina, use synaptic
<K-Ryan> I don't have trouble with it, although I know of one bug
<K-Ryan> What are you doing that it crashes ninina?
<IAmWill> K-Ryan, using it... =)
<ninina> K-Ryan: something is messed up in my system
<K-Ryan> Have you edited the repos recently?
<ninina> K-Ryan: nope, I'm just gonna reinstall
<ninina> K-Ryan: easier then messing with stuff
<K-Ryan> Well I guess that's one option
<K-Ryan> Wait, Kubuntu or Adept?
<ninina> K-Ryan: Kubuntu...I only installed it like 3hours ago and it's already majorly messed up
<K-Ryan> Oh I didn't know you were having that much trouble with it.
<K-Ryan> Alright then, good luck with it.
<ninina> K-Ryan: my windows don't even have boarders anymore so I can't close them
<K-Ryan> Oh wow
<ninina> K-Ryan: or move them or minimize them
<K-Ryan> Alt+click to move
<ninina> K-Ryan: so yeah a reinstall sounds good
<K-Ryan> ctrl+alt+esc then click to close
<K-Ryan> alt+tab to browse between them
<maycolito> hi chanel
<maycolito> good night
<K-Ryan> Until you reinstall that should help
<K-Ryan> Good night maycolito
<ninina> K-Ryan: I'm reinstalling right now hehe
<K-Ryan> Ah, gotcha
<maycolito> so how is everything going?
<IAmWill> if anyone else is interested in e17.... i found the repo links.... http://edevelop.org/node/3005   <--- read and enjoy
<DaSkreech> !info enlightenment
<ubotu> enlightenment: The Enlightenment Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.16.7.2-5 (feisty), package size 398 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<DaSkreech> !info kdesvn
<ubotu> kdesvn: subversion client with tight KDE integration. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-1 (feisty), package size 1517 kB, installed size 3608 kB
<IAmWill> DaSkreech, yeah... it only offers 16... not 17
<maycolito> quick question does feisty come with some kind of default firewall?
<maycolito> I cannot get my amule to conect other than firewalled
<K-Ryan> Sorry about that...
<DaSkreech> IAmWill: try #elbuntu
<maycolito> ok
<IAmWill> nice, thanks
<DaSkreech> korobase_: kdesvn ?
<korobase_> cvs front.not svn!
<lnxkde> ls
<korobase_> I find it named cervisia.
<lnxkde> guys
<lnxkde> I need help
<lnxkde> I just compiled my kernel
<lnxkde> make
<lnxkde> make install
<DaSkreech> korobase_: Oh yes that would be it
<DaSkreech> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: ^^^
<lnxkde> and when booting it says FATAL no such file /lib/whatever/modules.dep not found :/
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: ;)
<xlinux__> heres a really dumb question
<DaSkreech> jack benny!
<DaSkreech> real dumb answer :)
<xlinux__> where do I configure keyboard shortcuts for KDE?
<xlinux__> I know its harder in KDE than in Gnome
<_6StringKng_> whta would you recommend to play dvds in Kubuntu?
<_6StringKng_> what*
<DaSkreech> xlinux__: alt+space -> system -> <press enter> -> keyboard
<DaSkreech> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<xlinux__> alt space does nothing.. what GUI am I looking for?
<DaSkreech> what?
<DaSkreech> alt+space does nothing???
<DaSkreech> are you on kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> alt+space launches katapalt
<xlinux__> yeah.. kubuntu
<K-Ryan> *katapult
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<xlinux__> interesting.. i have katapult, but alt space dont launch it
<DaSkreech> xlinux__: strange :)
<K-Ryan> Quite
<DaSkreech> xlinux__: in anycase open up system settings
<xlinux__> I found it though.. i cant believe i didnt find it earlier
<DaSkreech> how do you call katapult ?
<xlinux__> its in my K menu
<DaSkreech> oh yeah
<DaSkreech> when you click it then you should see a note in the top left corner
<DaSkreech> which should say alt+space
<DaSkreech> .. I think
<xlinux__> interesting.. I launched it and the note came up, but alt space does nothing
<DaSkreech> ...
<lnxkde> xlinux__: u using beryl?
<DaSkreech> most unrighteous
<xlinux__> hahahhahahahhah
<xlinux__> yessir, for once im using beryl
<xlinux__> i rarely do.. kind of pointless
<lnxkde> well katapult will never launch ;)
<K-Ryan> Good call lnxkde
<lnxkde> :D
* DaSkreech sits in a corner with a "H8 Beryl" sign
<_6StringKng_> yeah when I try one of the commads for activating DVD decrypting it gives an arror
<_6StringKng_> sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
<xlinux__> I still dont get beryl.. i mean its pretty, but whats the point?
<K-Ryan> DaSkreech: What's wrong with it?
<xlinux__> and why is it so gnome based
<K-Ryan> xlinux__ it's just eye candy
<phoenixbyrd> _6StringKng_: use automatix for dvd codecs
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: If I can't use katapult then :-p :-P :-P :-P~~~
<K-Ryan> Ah
<DaSkreech> xlinux__: kwin_composite ftw :)
<xlinux__> I never really used it.. whats its function
<DaSkreech> beryl?
<_6StringKng_> he source can't be read.
<_6StringKng_> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (///dev/hdc)
<DaSkreech> To showcase nvidia drivers i think
<_6StringKng_> I get that too when I try to use caffeine
<hitmanWilly> xlinux__: to look pretty
<lnxkde> well I like beryl !
<lnxkde> :p
<hitmanWilly> xlinux__: that's it :)
<hitmanWilly> xlinux__: altho it does that quite well
<hitmanWilly> kicks the crap out of aero
<xlinux__> I will say the cube can be useful when multitasking.. but rain?!? I mean cmon :)
<DaSkreech> _6StringKng_: does that shell script exist?
<xlinux__> hitmanWilly.. yes it does, and aero sucks
<_6StringKng_> no clue, I installed what it said, th elibdvd3 whatever and tried the command
<hitmanWilly> beryl sucks less :)
<_6StringKng_> libdvdread3
<xlinux__> I guess KDE keyboard shortcuts wont work with Beryl will they..
<K-Ryan> Guess not
<xlinux__> Like my internet key wont open firefox with beryl on, but it will using Kwin
<hitmanWilly> xlinux__: they work except for the ones that beryl takes over
<_6StringKng_> my internet key wont work period, lol
<_6StringKng_> and my e-mail opens a new message instead of the app
<K-Ryan> Wow you guys just reminded me that I have those keys...
<hitmanWilly> _6StringKng_: you may need libdvdcss2 as well
<xlinux__> 6stringKing, thats exactly what I have...
<xlinux__> worked fine when I used to run Ubuntu
<K-Ryan> I never wheel my keyboard out from the desk, I just stick my hands in there because the gap is large enough.
<K-Ryan> But I hardly used those buttons, I can't believe I forgot about them, hah
<_6StringKng_> I rely on them so much in windows, wish they would work in Kubuntu just as good
<xlinux__> I used to be a Gnome head, but KDE is just so much better..
<_6StringKng_> all but those 2 work fine
<_6StringKng_> media one opens Amarok, mute works, calculator, etc...
<lnxkde> lnxkde@lnxkde-desktop:/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20$ AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs
<lnxkde> make: *** No rule to make target `binary-debs'.  Stop.
<xlinux__> mute doesnt work for me
<lnxkde> what whould be the problem?
<Maxdamantus> Anyone know how to open a program in XNest with KDE Window decorations?
<_6StringKng_> where can I download libdvdcss2, do I need to add a source to the repos list?
<Maxdamantus> Found this >> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/05/howto-run-gimp-in-one-window/ so I can use GIMP efficiently.
<Maxdamantus> But it's for xfce, so has no Window decorations.
<ejortegau> hi there
<K-Ryan> Howdy
<xlinux__> I dont see a single volume control option in keyboard shortcuts
<ejortegau> hm
<mrtrosen> hi everyone.. i hae a custom manipulator, and want to have an ImageField... (with oldforms)
<mrtrosen> what do i need to put in the custom manipulator to get the upload stuff to work.. ie, thre's no forms.ImageField(..) item
<Level15> hi. could   you guys help me out to configure my wireless network? My university uses dynamic WEP but i can't find a way to set that up under knetworkmanager
<mrtrosen> level15, use the wlassistant tools
<Level15> mrtrosen: ok, i'll look into that
<mrtrosen> just run:  sudo wlassistant
<mrtrosen> if you don't have wlassistant installed, run:  sudo apt-get install wlassistant
<xlinux__> 6StringKing, I now have those 2 buttons working.. just mute wont work
<Level15> will do, but give me a second because I'm downloading updates right now...
<xlinux__> it pops up on the screen, but it doesnt actually mute the volume...
<Level15> i'm new to kubuntu...
<Level15> got tired of foing everything by hand
<Level15> *doing
<mrtrosen> i've only used linux since 1993, so I might know one or 2 things..
<Level15> lol
<Level15> just a couple of them
<david2_> partimage can only do one partition at a time?
<mrtrosen> now, if i could figure out how to get a custom manipulator to work with an imagefield, i'd be great..
<Level15> i started in 2001 or something like that
<david2_> annoying
<lnxkde> ^*$%#*($ what I have to do to get my usbs to work on feisty...
* lnxkde thinking on going back to dapper
<DaSkreech> Anyone works on KDE?
<DaSkreech> What's the KDE example user?
* lnxkde says I am a KDE user
<Greenery> i can't open google search with firefox and konqueror
<lnxkde> we hate GNOME?
<Greenery> any idea what's wrong?
<Level15> mrtrosen: sorry to bother you... this wlassistant thing is also asking for my WEP key, which i don't have since they are dynamic
<Maxdamantus> Dynamic WEP key?
<Level15> yep...
<Maxdamantus> ... How does that work?
<Level15> Maxdamantus: something like 802.1X
<Maxdamantus> All data send from the Wireless is encrypted with the WEP key.
<Maxdamantus> If it's dynamic, they'd have to manually find out what it is by looking at it from a wired connection.
<Level15> trust me, it's dynamic. They key is given by the AP. THe user onthe client computer must authenticate to some radius server or something like that
<Level15> otherwise traffic is denied
<Level15> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/802.1x
<Maxdamantus> That's extremely stuffed up.
<Level15> and the AP changes the key every now and then
<mrtrosen> yea, you're going to have issues :(
<Maxdamantus> I don't see how it can broadcast the new one.
<Level15> Maxdamantus: i don't understand exactly how it works, but that's the way it is
<Maxdamantus> If you're starting a connection from a wireless device, it needs to know the WEP encryption before it can connect to it.
<Greenery> can any of u guys open google.com.bn
<mrtrosen> they're probably using the cisco aironet crap
<Level15> mrtrosen: i wouldn't know...
<Maxdamantus> I can open google.com.bn
<Greenery> omg...is there comething wrong with my kubuntu?
<Greenery> i cant open it
<Greenery> *something
<Maxdamantus> Level15, I see.. Seems fairly useless though.
<hitmanWilly> Greenery: try pinging it
<DaSkreech> Greenery: check your dns
<Maxdamantus> Since it needs two connections, one to the WN, and one to the AS.
<Greenery> how to those u mentioned guys?
<Greenery> *do
<Level15> Maxdamantus: well, i think they just want to know that people using the wireless network is actually enrolled either as students or staff on the university
<hitmanWilly> Greenery: in a konsole ping <website>
<Greenery> say unknown host
<Maxdamantus> Why not just have no key then?
<hitmanWilly> Greenery: yeah, sounds like DNS issues
<Maxdamantus> And have software protection.
<Maxdamantus> Such as a password protected proxy.
<Greenery> how to fix that?
<hitmanWilly> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> hmmm...
<mrtrosen> can you ping:  64.233.161.99
<Greenery> yup
<Greenery> i can
<hitmanWilly> yeah, that's DNS
<mrtrosen> can you put it in your browser, does it bring up google?
<mrtrosen> ie, http://64.233.161.99
<Greenery> yeah i can
<mrtrosen> then problem is 100% certainly DNS problem
<Greenery> how to fix the dns problem then?
<mrtrosen> shrug
<mrtrosen> youcould put it in your hosts file
<Level15> Maxdamantus: authentication against the radius is far more secure... if the user doesn't authenticate, his traffic is not going anywhere beyond the AP, so he can't actually access any machines, not even on campus machines
<xlinux__> are there any applications that allow one to sort items shown in the taskbar?
<hitmanWilly> Greenery: DNS is external to the machine, could be a million different issues
<hitmanWilly> Greenery: in all actuality, you're probably not connecting to the DNS server, or its down
<Greenery> ah okay
<Greenery> my vista could connect to that site though
<Greenery> just my kubuntu wont let me
<mrtrosen> ?
<mrtrosen> are you on the same subnet with both vista and kubuntu?
<danny500> hey guy's
<Level15> gdfcbc
<mrtrosen> cause that doesn't make a whole lotta sense
<danny500> guess what
<danny500> I got a new computer :D
<Greenery> what do u mean bu that?
<Greenery> *by
<mrtrosen> if both computers are hitting the same nameserver, they should both be able to resolve the host www.google.com
<danny500> AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 1GB Ram 512MB PCI-EX 16x :D
<danny500> yay
<danny500> one problem though
<hitmanWilly> Greenery: jump into kcontrol ->internet & network -> network settings -> domain name system and see what's listed
<danny500> my hard drive would register in the bios
<mrtrosen> or just less /etc/resolv.conf
<danny500> any help
<Maxdamantus> Found this >> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/05/howto-run-gimp-in-one-window/ so I can use GIMP efficiently. Am I able to do this with KDE so that I have Window decorations (So I can atleast resize/move Windows inside)?
<danny500> won't*
<Greenery> domain name server: 192.168.0.1
<danny500> anyone
<BluesKaj> danny500, is it not listed?
<Greenery> is that what ur looking for?/
<danny500> nope
<danny500> it's a sata 2 300gb
<danny500> Western Digital V.10
<hitmanWilly> Greenery: that's your router
<Level15> i think i got it workin, u know?
<BluesKaj> danny500, you installed that HDD yourself , right ?
<danny500> yes
<Greenery> which part of the Bomain Name System should I be looking for?
<Level15> i h ad to install some gnome shit, though
<danny500> it's plugged in properly but bios doesnt see it
<Level15> danny500: check jumpers...
<danny500> there isn't any
<danny500> Sata 2 remember
<Level15> lol
<Level15> haven't installed one, so i wouldn't know
<hitmanWilly> Greenery: try adding nameserver 24.159.64.20 to /etc/resolv.conf and see what happens
<danny500> it's alway on cable select no matter what
<BluesKaj> danny500,check the jumper requirements for it to be the master..then check the bios boot sequence
<danny500> there are no jumpers
<Greenery> write that down under the nameserver?
<BluesKaj> it may require them
<danny500> and it's on master spot and bios won't see it
<danny500> THERE ARE NO JUMPERS
<danny500> don't need them, there isn't even any spots for them
<Greenery> it worked
<hitmanWilly> :)
<danny500> like I said, it's always on cable select no matter what
<Greenery> thanks
<hitmanWilly> np :)
<Greenery> what does it do actually?
<hitmanWilly> Greenery: it contacts that server for the ip address of the website you are trying to connect to
<Greenery> ah i get
<Greenery> thanks for the help
<hitmanWilly> Greenery: sorta like an internet phone book
<hitmanWilly> np
<Rictoo> guys
<Rictoo> I was screwing around with ctrl+alt+esc
<Rictoo> and no my tastbar is gone o.O
<Rictoo> taskbar*
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo: just logout and log back in
<Rictoo> meh
<hitmanWilly> there's an app for it but i can't remember the name
<Rictoo> -.-
<hitmanWilly> kpanel maybe...
<Rictoo> lemme try
<Rictoo> sudo: kpanel: command not found
<hitmanWilly> damn
<Rictoo> oh well, I'll log out and back in
<Daisuke_Ido> kicker
<hitmanWilly> yeah, just figured it out
<Daisuke_Ido> i just wish i would have gotten here 15 seconds earlier
<hitmanWilly> top and just start clicking the menu
* hitmanWilly is not a kde guru
<Daisuke_Ido> well, i already knew it though :\
<Daisuke_Ido> i could have saved the poor boy some time
<hitmanWilly> :)
<DaSkreech> kicker
<hitmanWilly> kinda slow tonight...
<ninina> *cry* I so regret trying to install kubuntu
<mark__> why cry?
<Simeon_H> I just bought a Netgear WG511v2 wireless card... and it doesn't work
<ninina> because nothing works
<mark__> ?
<Lynoure> ninina: nothing?
<mark__> like/
<mark__> like?
<mark__> did you get install errors?
<ninina> beryl, nvidia drivers, my monitor's true resolution, adept and well I haven't tried anything else at this point
<ninina> nope
<mark__> possible to use other graphic drivers instead?
<Simeon_H> what the hell do I do?
<_6StringKng_> anyone recommend some cool shit to mess around with in kubuntu, games, apps, etc..?
<ninina> mark__: yes, but I'll lose acceleration if I do
<ninina> brb I have to reboot to hopefully get adept back
<Lynoure> Simeon_H: you look at the first link googled by a volunteer that does not know any more about the card you do :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=109419
<mark__> what do you want to use kubuntu for...graphic apps?
<xlinux__> I came here to help, but now I have a... Konversation... problem, lol
<mark__> I havve it running on an old compaq piii and seems okay....
<mark__> I haven't got wireless to work yet
<Lynoure> _6StringKng_: my opinion on what is cool stuff is not necessarily matching with yours
<_6StringKng_> yeah, true
<xlinux__> any idea why the konversation server list wont close?
<mohsin> hi
<Lynoure> _6StringKng_: So, what kind of things you find cool? :) I tend to like Basket, but it cool as in nice tool. :)  Democracyplayer is cool according to most
<mark__> what is basket?
<_6StringKng_> uh, well, some games I suppose, media players, although caffeine and amarok seem to do fine
<_6StringKng_> and also, anyone have exp with teamspeak for linux, I can't seem to get my mic working in it although through the mixer its fine
<Simeon_H> that doesn't help
<Lynoure> Simeon_H: Is your card made in China or somewhere else?
<Lynoure> Simeon_H: what does lshw say about it?
<Simeon_H> it doesn't detect it
<Lynoure> Simeon_H: What was your error when you tried it wish ndiswrapper?
<Simeon_H> I installed the drivers
<mark__> anyone know where to get games for kubuntu..chess or something like that....
<Lynoure> Simeon_H: if lshw does not show your card, most probably it is not properly plugged in
<Simeon_H> but it doesn't detect any hardware
<mohsin> hay any one tell me that
<mohsin> i can't login with the root user what the prob is
<ninina> I'm so frustrated
<Lynoure> Simeon_H: second most common cause for it not showing in lshw is if the card is totally broken.
<Lynoure> Simeon_H: in which case you should take it back.
<Simeon_H> nah I stuck it in my brothers laptop (which runs windows) and it detected it
<Simeon_H> :/
<mohsin> i can't login with the root user what the prob is
<Lynoure> Simeon_H: then try reinserting it.
<mark__> ninina - does adjusting the resolution help re graphics....
<mohsin> friends
<mohsin> i ask a question
<mohsin> i can't login with the root user what the prob is
<Lynoure> !sudo | mohsin
<ubotu> mohsin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Lynoure> mohsin: root login is disabled by default, and sudo recommended by Ubuntu instead
<mohsin> dear i want to login with the rooot user just like in fedora but i can't loged inn in kubuntu
<mohsin> can we enabled the root user
<Lynoure> mohsin: you can set root a password if you want, just like in fedora
<mohsin> or can creat an user with root power
<mohsin> i did that
<mohsin> when i enter the pass
<mohsin> the screen become blank
<mohsin> and take the handle back to the previous stage (login window)
<Lynoure> mohsin: I would not recommend using root in X, or as a normal day to day user, really.
<mohsin> but i want to because i am a newbi in linux
<mark__> ninina...for me it defaultts to 1600x1200
<mrtrosen> anybody have any info on a custom manipulator with an ImageField?
<Lynoure> mohsin: nah, then you would not have mentioned Fedora =)
<mohsin> with the root user i can do anything like installation and system administration by not going into complexcities
<mohsin> because i install fedora and use it
<Lynoure> mohsin: you can do all that with sudo
<mohsin> ahan
<mohsin> thanks dear
<mohsin> for your time
<Lynoure> mohsin: you are welcome, babe
<_6StringKng_> in firefox sometimes it opens links in new windows instead f tabs, anyone know how to fix that, somewhere in about:config I suppose, but not sure where to look
<mark__> oops
<clinton> can someone help me with mounting issues?
<_6StringKng_> whats up?
<Lilacor> I'm depressed... I can't get my Nvidia modules working.
<Zabulus> I had a partition mounted before, but now that i reset, its not mounted again
<Zabulus> tried remounting, but when i try to access it, it cant
<Lilacor> Zabulus: what error does it give you?
<_6StringKng_> k, check your fstab file sudo kate /etc/fstab
<DaSkreech> Where did ninina go?
<_6StringKng_> I installed ntfs-config and ntfs-3g through adept then added /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0 for both my hdds, worked for me, although your will differ from mine
<Zabulus> the partition is showing up there
<Lilacor> how do I get my nvidia module to load properly?
<Zabulus> i try mounting, that works, but when i try to access, it says "could not enter foler"
<Zabulus> folder*
<nicolai_> Zabulus: I tried that yesterday
<nicolai_> Zabulus: You want the graphical way or commandline?
<haydar_> How can i check the KDE version number
<haydar_> Kubuntu newest version
<mrtrosen> if anyone ever cares, in a custom manipulator, the field type for an image is :  ImageUploadField
<mrtrosen> hmm.
<mrtrosen> i guess i know why nobody answered my question, i'm on the wrong forum ;)
<nicolai_> Zabulus: Right click on the folder -> permissions -> advanced permissions -> click the checkboxes
<ninina> I'm remembering why I use windows
<nicolai_> Zabulus: I haven't registered my account, so I can't talk privately.
<Lilacor> ninina: hate it already eh?
<ninina> Lilacor: I like beable to actually do what I want to do
<Zabulus> unfortunately, permissions is not an option from right click
<Lilacor> ninina: and somehow windows lets you do this?
<nicolai_> Zabulus: ahh. Who is owner of the folder? What folder is it? external? /etc?
<Zabulus> dual boot all on one hd, to make things interesting
<nicolai_> Lilacor: Go to system settings -> monitor and display -> hardware -> admin -> configure -> proprietary
<Lilacor> ninina: Ubuntu isn't ready for everyone yet but it lets you do a lot of things Win32 can't.
<ninina> Lilacor: well my hardware works, and I can use my correct video resolutions.
<Zabulus> the partition im trying to access is my main storage
<Lilacor> nicolai_: I have no screens available. :(
<haydar_> Hmm anyone knows
<haydar_> when kubuntu upgrades
<haydar_> KDE?
<haydar_> 4.0
<DaSkreech> ninina: Whats the problem?
<DaSkreech> haydar_: When it's done
<haydar_> xD
<haydar_> maybe a simple question :
<haydar_> If a new kubuntu version releases
<DaSkreech> it won't
<nicolai_> haydar_: KDE 4.0 will be released on october 23 2007
<haydar_> Hmm thx
<haydar_> do i need to reinstall everything
<haydar_> when a newer version releases
<haydar_> or
<DaSkreech> kubuntu may not ship with KDe4 till KDE 4.1
<ninina> DaSkreech: I can't get nvidia drivers to install, programs randomly refuse to load, and I can't use beryl...that's the big 3 right now
<DaSkreech> Which programs refuse to load?
<DaSkreech> Leave beryl out till you geta stable system
<Lilacor> ninina: hey, join the crowd. I can't get my nvidia drivers working either.
<Zabulus> ok, the partition im trying to mount is /dev/sda7, trying to mount it to /media/sda7
<ninina> Lilacor: that doesn't make it "ok"
<Lilacor> ninina: it's not always easy but it feels good when you make things working
<rural-logic> g'day all
<DaSkreech> ninina: Which programs refuse to load ?
<nicolai_> Zabulus: this should do the trick    sudo chmod 777 *
<Lilacor> ninina: Linux takes a little more effort. That's just the way it is at the outset for any user.
<nicolai_> Zabulus: The asterix being the folder name obviously
<DaSkreech> Esp when peopel refuse to give you drivers :(
<ninina> DaSkreech: well I'm not sure but it seems to the ones using kdesu
<haydar_> rofl i just deleted windows XP
<haydar_> and all
<haydar_> format
<haydar_> now i'm using linux 100%
<haydar_> after a while its getting easyer
<haydar_> yesterday i didnt know how to install drivers
<haydar_> now i can do it in a minute
<DaSkreech> ninina: can you give me an example ?
<ninina> Lilacor: I'm not a real fan of fight with your computer
<Lilacor> ninina: most users aren't but nobody said it was supposed to be easy
<nicolai_> haydar_: It took me about four months with kubuntu 6.06 to dump Windows XP for the disk space :)
<Lilacor> ninina: if they did, they didn't tell you the entire story
<ninina> DaSkreech: well Adept sometimes doesn't load, the system manager locks up when switching into admin mode
<DaSkreech> ninina: It's not so much a fight as an understanding
<Cruzader> I've got a laptop with Fedora 7t4 (only) and this desktop with Feisty, and a windows partition ( I play games)
<Zabulus> still getting the cant enter folder error
<DaSkreech> ninina: straight doesn't load or throws an error?
<ninina> Lilacor: no one said it would be easy, but it should be...
<chi0> hello all
<nicolai_> Zabulus: sudo chmod 777 '/dev/sda7'
<ninina> DaSkreech: pretends to load for a while and then just doesn't
<nicolai_> Zabulus: then unmount, then mount again
<Cruzader> DaSkreech: I'm guessing won't load, no error.  I get the same thing once in a while
<nicolai_> Zabulus: You might need to exit konsole
<rural-logic> same here
<DaSkreech> ninina: try open it from the command line
<mokkan> hey, can you use .deb packages with apt?
<DaSkreech> You may see an error that helps you figure it out
<DaSkreech>  kdesu adept-manager
<DaSkreech> mokkan: Yes
<DaSkreech> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<chi0> it might be a prob w/ dbus
<Zabulus> still the same error
<Cruzader> DaSkreech: I think its a KDESU error, it happens sometimes with other apps. prompts for password then never loads.  I'm trying to reproduce from console
<ninina> DaSkreech: no, but it seems to be a problem with the graphical version of sudo as my friend has the exact same problem
<Zabulus> "/dev/sda7	/media/sda7	ntfs	defaults,nls=utf8,umas=007,gid46 0 1"
<Zabulus> thats what my fstab shows for it
<chi0> do you have ntfs read and write?
<ninina> getting nvidia to work is my biggest prority
<nicolai_> Zabulus: I think I asked this before, but i forget. who is the owner of the partition? What format is it in?
<Zabulus> how do i check the owner? format is ntfs
<Cruzader> DaSkreech: I just got it to not even prompt for password, but there is no output to the console
<DaSkreech> ninina: I guess that you asked in #ubuntu-effects ?
<ninina> DaSkreech: about nvidia...no I haven't
<RawSewage_> can I use the Restricted Driver thing from Ubuntu in Kubuntu?
<nicolai_> Zabulus: this should you the ownership    ls -lah
<nicolai_> you need to be in the /media folder first of course
<FFForever> when i use kde4 it crashes
<FFForever> how come?
<RawSewage_> because it's alpha
<Cruzader> cause its under heavy development and not even in beta stages
<RawSewage_> I wouldnt even bother
<RawSewage_> KDE4 alpha is like KDE3 that doesnt work
<Cruzader> I doubt youd notice much difference anyway, I don't think Plasma's been implemented fully
<ninina> Maybe I should try ubuntu, supposively gnome has a nvidia auto installer
<RawSewage_> all of KDE 4 is under the hood
<Cruzader> or any of the 'cool' features
<nicolai_> FFForever: KDE 4-0 will be released 23 october. They just stopped changing the most basic code, so nothing stable will appear for months.
<RawSewage_> Does the NVidia auto installer work in  Kubuntu
<Cruzader> RawSewage_: I don't believe so
<RawSewage_> ok
<FFForever> ok, but why did someone post this then?, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php for installing kde4?
<Cruzader> for developers
<RawSewage_> I dont know
<RawSewage_> it messed up my computer
<DaSkreech> ninina: it's the same one under kubuntu I would think
<RawSewage_> Trying out KDE4 made me reformat after everything got messed up, and I tried Ubuntu
<Cruzader> DaSkreech: kubuntu has no restricted-drivers management thing like ubuntu does... at least not with a base install
<RawSewage_> Im now reformatting my hard drive and installing Kubuntu
<ninina> DaSkreech: no, there is no installer for kubuntu, just the driver package
<DaSkreech> ah
<Cruzader> I've never used it, but I hear envy is supposed to do that
<DaSkreech> well you could install the package that does the restriced drivers install
<Cruzader> looking it up now
<nicolai_> RawSewage: KDE 4.0 alpha1 is for developers. It is so they can make the programs run for release in october.
<FFForever> also, how can i make my own apt source/binary site?
<RawSewage_> nicolai_: I know.  I was stupid to  do an alpha
<RawSewage_> I learned my lesson
<RawSewage_> Im waiting for final releases from now on
<nicolai_> RawSewage_: Nah... you should just have used a live-cd for it ;)
<nicolai_> RawSewage_: good idea
<RawSewage_> yeah
<FFForever> i am a developer :)
<RawSewage_> I like how I can use my computer while doing a complete HD reformat and install of Kubuntu
<FFForever> RawSewage_, how raw are you?
<RawSewage_> what
<ninina> Cruzader: if you find something tell me
<RawSewage_> Ive used Kubuntu nearly a year now
<FFForever> nice, i started on Christmas :D
<FFForever> someone gave me a kubuntu cd for a present lol
<RawSewage_> did you use only Windows before
<FFForever> yeah :D
<sssssss> hi
<sssssss> can somebody hlp?
<FFForever> maybe
<nicolai_> Zabulus: you still here?
<Cruzader> I have a .deb file... how do I run it through apt-get to do the depsolving?
<Zabulus> yeah
<Zabulus> dr-x------  1 root root    4.0K May 10 20:04 sda7
<DaSkreech> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<FFForever> Cruzader, how can i make a deb from a tar.gz i downloaded?
<sssssss> what is that pastebin domain? i forgt it
<RawSewage_> pastebin.ca
<Zabulus> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Cruzader> um, im not sure... ive only ever done it with the kernel... I'm a fedora guy, i could walk you through the RPM making process :D
<FFForever> i don't like fedora (lol)
<FFForever> the community did not help me and was made up of a bunch of people who did not know anything and maybe 2 people who did
<Zabulus> nicolai_: was that command supposed to give me ownership, or simply see who has ownership?
<Cruzader> i guess it depends who you ask... ive found both communities (fedora and (k)ubuntu) to be helpful and knowledgable
<nicolai_> Zabulus: the first command was supposed to give read/write/access the second to see if it worked :p
<Cruzader> i like fedora because i like bleeding edge... specially with my laptop hardware where my wireless has only been supported in the most recent kernels
<RawSewage_> Gutsy better have more new features for Kubuntu than Ubuntu
<Zabulus> nicolai_: tried remounting, still getting same error
<Lynoure> RawSewage_: what new features? Featuritis is hardly a goal
<nicolai_> Zabulus: the problem is I haven't truly dealt with NTFS sinced I looked at my sisters computer a few months ago.
<Zabulus> lol
<ninina> yay nvidia works and now beryl works
<FFForever> how do i make my own repo?
<nicolai_> Zabulus: How did you set it to mount in the first place?
<RawSewage_> Lynoure: Ubuntu got lots of new features in FEisty
<Zabulus> i dont even remember anymore
<Cruzader> what did you do ninina
<nicolai_> hmm
<Zabulus> i thought that it was taken care of, that it would auto mount
<Lynoure> RawSewage_: yes, I noticed. Which of them did you want in Kubuntu?
<Zabulus> then i reloaded, and it reverted
<FFForever> how come there are no extra kde items like the main gnome version has, like the basic compiz loader/setup program
<DaSkreech> ninina: what did you do?
<RawSewage_> Lynoure: the RD Manager was nice
<ninina> Cruzader: some long command given to me by someone in ubuntu-effects that made no sense to me
<ninina> something about forcing it to create entries for 24 bit color
<RawSewage_> Kubuntu people still have to manually edit xorg.conf
<nicolai_> Zabulus: try unmountin then go to system settings -> advanced -> disk and filesystems
<FFForever> but why?, are we unloved?
<Cruzader> interesting
<Cruzader> FFForever: Ubuntu gets more of the development time than Kubuntu
<Lynoure> FFForever: because less of us have time for development
<DaSkreech> ninina: there we go :)
<Lynoure> FFForever: best way to change it is to get involved
<Cruzader> and it can't generally use the same programs since KDE uses QT and not GTK
<FFForever> so we are unloved lol
<Zabulus> shows that the one i want to access is disabled
<DaSkreech> ninina: tell them to wiki it ;)
<ninina> DaSkreech: I will, it was wierd
<nicolai_> Zabulus: good
<FFForever> but ive loaded gtk programs in kde b4 :D
<Cruzader> DaSkreech: do you know how to install a deb file through apt-get or apt-cache or something so it will dependency resolve?
<nicolai_> Zabulus: delete/remove all infomation about it.
<RawSewage_> Ok, all installed
<Cruzader> yes, you can, but that is sub-optimal
<ninina> DaSkreech: it was sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d24
<RawSewage_> brb on my new install
<Cruzader> that last bit was @FFForever
<DaSkreech> Cruzader: sudo apt-get install package name
<Cruzader> but if its a deb file i have locally...?
<Cruzader> its not in the repos
<DaSkreech> ah
<nicolai_> Cruzader: have you tried   sudo apt-get install [folder/file] 
<DaSkreech> umm
<DaSkreech> well that' dpkg -i
<Zabulus> do i have to log in as root to do so?
<Cruzader> yeah but dpkg wont depsolve
<DaSkreech> What does it need to resolve ?
<zerothis> where would i go to get xmess help? specifically, kxmame doesn't work and cli xmess doesn't find my bios files
<Cruzader> a bunch, but somehow it still installed...?
<nicolai_> Zabulus: yes. Sorry. :)
<Cruzader> im trying to install the envy script for graphics acceleration
<nicolai_> Zabulus: only the drive that says "ntfs"
<Cruzader> but that was for ninina and since they're working fine now i'll just stop asking questions
<nicolai_> Zabulus: sda7? was that the name?
<os2mac> I have a question about audioCD's in Kubuntu.. anyone got a minute?
<nicolai_> os2mac: The person I helped seems to have left, so I'll hear you.
<Zabulus> alright, it doesnt wanna let me log in as root
<os2mac> when ever I put a CD into Kubuntu and I click on the audiocd icon that pops up on my desktop I get a file manager type view that appears to list the contents of the CD in multiple formats but when I put the same CD in a windows box it only sees the CDA files. Is this a CD thing or a Kubuntu thing?
<nicolai_> os2mac: a Kubuntu thing. If you drop those files to your computer, Kubuntu should rip the CD encode the songs in that format.
<os2mac> ahhh.
<nicolai_> Zabulus: i thought you meant sudo ^^
<os2mac> very handy but deceiving.... I was thinking this particular artist was just being cool... I had never seen that before.
<Zabulus> how?
<DaSkreech> os2mac: we apologize for KDE making you think that artist was cool :-(
<os2mac> meh.
<os2mac> :)
<nicolai_> Zabulos: system settings -> advanced -> disk and filesystems -> admin
<Zabulus> lol, no wonder, it wasnt popping up the pw prompt before
<os2mac> he's still cool... just doesn't have the cool points he would have if he had actually stamped ogg vorbis versions of his song on his CD>
<haydar_> My god.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<nicolai_> Zabulos: I'm running the danish version of Kubuntu, so the names might vary slightly.
<dododo> hi to all
<Zabulus> thats ok, i havent updated my kubuntu in a while =P
<nicolai_> Zabulos: it works now?
<Zabulus> anyway, deleted the mount
<dododo> can somebody help? im getting the following error when i try to install something with adept
<dododo> http://pastebin.ca/498142 but the installation succseeds anyway
<nicolai_> Zabulos: now in konsole type    sudo apt-get install sudo-config
<nicolai_> sorry
<nicolai_> Zabulos: now in konsole type    sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Zabulus> says it couldnt find the package
<nicolai_> Zabulus: ntfs-config? You're running Dapper or Edgy?
<Zabulus> dapper
<Zabulus> should i just upgrade?
<nicolai_> Zabulos: ntfs-config is only for feisty :/
<DaSkreech> dododo: that's
<Zabulus> so in other words, upgrade...
<DaSkreech> "normal"
<dododo> oh reall?
<dododo> thx daskreech
<dododo> but
<dododo> im having a different problem
<dododo> sometimes my machine is freezing after about 30 40 mins. i did memtest, its not the ram
<nicolai_> Zabulus: You most likely have to for any easy configuration. I remember the hurdles I experienced getting read/write for NTFS back in Dapper
<Zabulus> alright, whats the best way to upgrade? i dont care if i have to delete all the linux stuff, but i dont want to reformat the entire hd
<ninina> what is a good music and/or media player
<DaSkreech> dododo: ... I'd run in CLI to see if its' the machine or the GUI
<nicolai_> Zabulus: updating dapper -> edgy would be necessary to go edgy -> feisty. Possible but probably not easy.
<DaSkreech> n ot sure how comfortable you are to do that
<Zabulus> should i just get the feisty download and start over?
<dododo> well it seems it happens after a series of actions i do in the gui
<nicolai_> Zabulus: I would get a Feisty live-cd and then when choosing a drive during install, choose manual.
<dododo> like googling and updating or installing via adept
<Zabulus> and then overwrite the current linux drives, got ya
<dododo> and also sometimes the adept messege indicator is in a saeperate small window in the upper left corrner
<nicolai_> Zabulus: remeber to set mountpoint for that drive as /
<dododo> instead of in the systemtray
<Zabulus> just /?
<nicolai_> Zabulus: jep. It is what symbolises root
<Zabulus> what about the other partitions?
<nicolai_> Zabulus: then home will be /home/Zabulus
<nicolai_> Zabulus: you only need one partition for the installation
<nicolai_> Zabulus: the others will be left alone
<Zabulus> yeah, but to make sure i can access everything later
<nicolai_> Zabulus: ahh
<Zabulus> such as the one i wasnt able to access tonigh
<Zabulus> tonight*
<Zabulus> that and i would like to have access to my windows partition just incase
<Zabulus> (in case i get used to linux and want to delete windows, the fun way)
<nicolai_> Zabulus: afterwards you do system settings for anything non-ntfs and ntfs-config for you know what.
<KevinAlaska> Wow.. sweet to see so many people active online. of Course I have never been on this IRC channel.
<Zabulus> alright, thanks nicolai
<Zabulus> and now, i must say goodnight, 1 A.M.
<nicolai_> Zabulus: If you at any time wants to delete windows, you can come back here. There will probably be many willing to help ;)
<Zabulus> oh, im sure
<dododo> is there a log file of akll kernel crashes or a log of why my machine sometimes is freezing?
<Zabulus> but if i ever do (probably wont, will just make the windows smaller and smaller) ill probably just reformat entire hd
<nicolai_> dododo: ati-graphics card with drivers installed or bad ram are the typical reasons for crashes in my experience
<dododo> intel,kde,beryl, memtest is ok
<nicolai_> dododo: ahh :P
<KevinAlaska> Anyone know if KDE can do like Gnome does in that you can add different wallpapers to each desktop?
<KevinAlaska> wait.. lol
<Zabulus> alright, lets do a pre-emptive question, anyone had issues getting a soundblaster audigy 4 working with linux?
<nicolai_> dododo: are you running beryl while you experience the troubles?
<KevinAlaska> mixing up my questions. (palm to forhead)(
<dododo> yes
<dododo> yes im running beryl
<dododo> i actually never tried it without beryl
<Zabulus> and ive never actually tried beryl...i think im behind a little
<dododo> once i had to delete my settings of berryl and emerald, i mean the conf files
<nicolai_> dododo: I've tried that with beryl. It most likely isn't the kernel, but beryl crahing.
<dododo> it must be the kernel
<dododo> because i cant do anything
<nicolai_> dododo: it replaces the the window manager kwin, with something that is far less stable.
<dododo> the keyboard doesnt respond anybmore
<Zabulus> is beryl worth it?
<dododo> i cant even switch to a diferent console
<dododo> even caps lock doesnt lit on anymore
<nicolai_> dododo: I think all short-cut commands run through the window manager.
<dododo> and and the only way is to reset with the reset button
<nicolai_> Zabulus: not to me. Cube or Wall is nice, and widgets would be nice as well, but I'll just wait for KDE 4.0's implementation.
<KevinAlaska> Ahh.. I remember my question.  :)  Is there a way (like GNOME) that KDE can keep all of the programs listed on the bar at the bottom (default location) to only show up when you have active the "Desktop" which that program is running on?  Did that make any sense?
<Zabulus> sounds good to me, i probably wont want to mess with beryl yet anyway, still trying to learn all the other stuff
<korobase> Where is the doc installation path in kubuntu by default?
<dododo> thx 4 the help i will try without beryl and i will see if that was the problem i have to run now, see ya guys thx alot
<korobase> Hi,all.I install a doc using the apt-get but I can't find it now.
<Zabulus> ok, one more question before i go, how do i make sure both of my burners will work?
<KevinAlaska> threaten them? :)
<KevinAlaska> your burners that is
<Zabulus> i should, but i dont have my whipe
<Zabulus> jeez, i cant type right now
<KevinAlaska> heh
<nicolai_> Zabulus: They should work by default. If you're lucky, you can choose in k3b which one to use.
<KevinAlaska> no worries. :) I cant spell normally
<Zabulus> good
<Zabulus> meh, been awake for the past 21 hours
<KevinAlaska> doh!  SLEEP DAMN YOU! heh..
<RawSewage> whats the official easy way to install Nvidia for Kubuntu
<KevinAlaska> I can't do that anymore. =/
<nicolai_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RawSewage> ty
<Zabulus> im a little bit of an insomniac
<Zabulus> that 12 hours of that 21 was working
<KevinAlaska> I iked to use Automatix2 for installing those Nvidia drivers
<RawSewage> I need to learn how
<KevinAlaska> insomniac.. heh.. yeah. Coffee does that to me.
<RawSewage> Automatix is too easy
<ninina> oh noes...package overload =(
<KevinAlaska> I have a link one second I will get it...
<nicolai_> Zabulus: Try doing running some 12 kilometres, then take 21 hours more. I know a guy who tried that :P
<nicolai_> Zabulus: Crazy bugger.
<KevinAlaska> http://desktoplinux.com/articles/AT3648616185.html
<KevinAlaska> this is a nice easy way to walk you through it... well for feisty anyhow
<KevinAlaska> as well as other stuff
<KevinAlaska> try some Meletonin
<KevinAlaska> spelling??
<nicolai_> RawSewage: don't use automatix, it messes up the system.
<RawSewage> ok
<KevinAlaska> some say that but I have only had good from it
<RawSewage> yeah
<KevinAlaska> yeah on what part?
<RawSewage> both
<RawSewage> Ive used Kubuntu for a year
<RawSewage> so Ive heard both sides
<RawSewage> I like doing things myself though
<Zabulus> i think one of the worst ive done was awake for 54 or something hours, right before a vacation, spent most of it packing
<RawSewage> and only installing a few things when I need them
<RawSewage> do Uberman sleep
<nicolai_> RawSewage: Install nvidia-glx
<RawSewage> sleep 20  minutes every 4 hours
<nicolai_> RawSewage: Then go to system settings -> monitor and display -> hardware -> admin -> configure -> proprietary
<RawSewage> nicolai_, Im at that link you posted
<Zabulus> i cant do that, it takes me more than 20 minutes to get to sleep
<nicolai_> RawSewage: That is in my experience the easiest.
<KevinAlaska> yeah I like to od them myself too.. but for me and in how I learn.  I want my up and running system "first" THEN... I like ot mess around and try to do things myself
<KevinAlaska> I need my up and working puter first. :)
<RawSewage> nicolai_, ok thx
<RawSewage> Zabulus, you get adapted
<Zabulus> trust me, ive tried, it doesnt work on me, i lay in bed for a few hours before i get to sleep someties
<Zabulus> sometimes*
<korobase> !doc
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<RawSewage> oh
<nicolai_> KevinAlaska: Yep. My way was to slowly go away from XP. That way nothing was of any pressing consern.
<Zabulus> anyone know a program that can be used as an alarm clock by setting it to play a cd or something at a certain time?
<RawSewage> KAlarm
<vbgunz> anyone here know those buttons on your monitor than center and resize your screen? is there software that can do that?
<Zabulus> yes, go away from xp/vista, so you dont pay $200+ for an operating system
<Zabulus> and another 200+ for office
<nicolai_> But do it in a way that does not produce backslash
<KevinAlaska> Anyone know if there Is a way (like GNOME) that KDE can keep all of the programs listed on the bar at the bottom (default location) to only show up when you have active the "Desktop" which that program is running on?  Did that make any sense?
<vbgunz> yeah, configure desktop I believe
<nicolai_> KevinAlaska: it makes sense to me, but I have no idea of how to do that
<KevinAlaska> hummmm...
<vbgunz> KevinAlaska: configure taskbar, taskbar
<vbgunz> configure panel, taskbar
<vbgunz> sorry
<Zabulus> hmm, kalarm doesnt want to install
<KevinAlaska> oh.. looking at the choices now.. :)
<nicolai_> KevinAlaska: you just right click on the panel
<nicolai_> hehe
<nicolai_> always two seconds too late, me
<KevinAlaska> lol.. its the whole typing delay thing. :)
<ionus> how t unrar rar arhive with password?
<vbgunz> anyone here know those buttons on your monitor than center and resize your screen? is there software that can do that?
<KevinAlaska> doh... which optin under the "taskbar" portion is it?
<ionus> how t unrar rar arhive with password?
<vbgunz> show windows from all desktops?
<Zabulus> vbgunz: i wouldnt know, my monitor does that automatically
<vbgunz> Zabulus: heh, my monitor sucks :(
<KevinAlaska> DOH DOH DOH
<KevinAlaska> got it
<KevinAlaska> 3 seconds to late on that one. :)
<vbgunz> heh
<vbgunz> np :)
<Zabulus> i like mine, i just press the auto button, but i usually dont even need to do that
<nicolai_> ionus: If you downloaded a torrent, it's most likely a dud if it requires password.
<KevinAlaska> I have not been up late yet today but I do have the excuse of simply just being me.
<nicolai_> ionus: try installing 7-zip and unrar
<vbgunz> my monitor sucks cause I have one user account at 1400x1050 but another account with 1024x768. the monitor doesnt automatically resize itself to flush with the edges :(
<Zabulus> ouch
<RawSewage> nicolai_, thx, that installed the NVidia drivers.  I guess I'll have to manually add my higher screen resolutions.   Ubuntu detected my screen resolutions with that RD Manager
<KevinAlaska> okay how come the purdy little charm of a sound plays on this IRC and not on others?
<nicolai_> RawSewage and vbgunz: in some cases Kubuntu doesn't quite do resolutions properly, my way of fixing it is by telling it the exact kind of screen (brand + version) I'm using
<KevinAlaska> God I need a new monitor.  My sharpness just is not very good anymore. =/
<RawSewage> nicolai_, how do you do that
<Zabulus> so how do i get kalarm to play the cd i have in the comp now?
<RawSewage> idk
<Zabulus> do i set the action as a file or as a command!?!?! ahhhhh
<RawSewage> amarok path/to/cd  ?
<KevinAlaska> okay... LOTS of people online in here but vew chatting.  I am guessing they go afk from the IRC and just drop back in from time to time
<nicolai_> RawSewage and vbgunz: Go to system settings -> monitor and display -> hardware -> admin -> monitor #1 -> config
<RawSewage> nicolai_,  doh .. ok thx
<Trickser> hi, yesterday i reported a problem after hibernation. I couldn't see my partitions after recovering, but then I used the utility testdisk and I could recover all the partitions except of the swap partitions. I had to recover the boot sector as well, using grub. Now I am monitoring my hard disk with smartmontools but it seems there are no problems in there. Is it possible that the hibernation could produce this?
<RawSewage> I didnt even see that
<Zabulus> Trickser: makes me think of a problem my brother had, with windows though, it went to hibernate and corrupted his hd.
<Trickser> Zabulus: I think it is possible because hibernations uses the swap partition
<nicolai_> Trickser: hibernation writes to hd, so anything could happen to the partitions if something goes bad.
<Zabulus> i stopped allowing any computer i had access to go into hibernation after that
<Zabulus> caused too much trouble
<RawSewage> nicolai_, thanks a lot.  it's all working now
<Trickser> I am telling this, because yesterday someone told me that it is unprobable that this is produced by the hibernation, and that probably my hard disk is failing, but my hard disk is almost new and it seems to be ok, according to smartmontools
<nicolai_> RawSewage: no problem. I've tried having Kubuntu decide my resolution was either 800x600 or 640x400, so I learned the hard way. :)
<KevinAlaska> well mechanical errors can happen at ANY time but the most common time is in the early days of usage
<RawSewage> nicolai_, I used to have to search the web for my monitor type , write down the name, refresh rates, etc , and do it manually
<nicolai_> RawSewage: I tend to avoid messing with the config files unless I know every consequence. I had to do stuff like what you did back when i used Suse, and it always failed.
<KevinAlaska> When is KDE 4.0 'supposed' to be released?
<RawSewage> October
<nicolai_> KevinAlaska: 23 october
<KevinAlaska> Ah.. :) nifty!  Thx
<nicolai_> four or five days after Kubuntu 7.10 :/
<RawSewage> that sucks
<KevinAlaska> anything R E A L L Y cool supposed to happen with KDE 4.0?
<RawSewage> it's all under the hood
<RawSewage> it wont be really cool until developers start programming with the new tools
<RawSewage> the first release will probably be just like KDE 3.5
<nicolai_> yeah, but Jonathan Riddel usually makes new kde releases available for us anyway
<KevinAlaska> really... AWE!!!! I W A N T performance and as well as the nifty 'eye candy'!!!
<RawSewage> I wouldnt expect much from the first release
<nicolai_> RawSewage: It will all be svg files and oxygen icons
<nicolai_> RawSewage: And it sounds like plasma is coming along nicely
<KevinAlaska> but if I don't expect MUCH then how in the hell do you expect me to get dissapointed?  :P
<nicolai_> RawSewage: I've also seen some good stuff from kwin
<dsmith_> how does one allow themself to read/write a specific folder
<nicolai_> RawSewage: A new filesystem manager (dolphin)
<nicolai_> RawSewage: Amarok 2.0
<nicolai_> many changes in 'over the hood' :P
<KevinAlaska> woot!   /dance
<nicolai_> The alpha was just out too early
<RawSewage> but we wont get it until next April
<dsmith_> Make sure you give yourself read and write access to /dev/vboxdrv.
<korobase> How to get the package imformation installed?
<dsmith_> I am playing with virtuallbox
<KevinAlaska> how come NTFS is not native yet for Linux?
<dsmith_> ask bill gates
<mokkan> no..
<korobase> Hehe.
<dsmith_> ext3 is better anyhow
<KevinAlaska> lol.. okay then
<nicolai_> RawSewage: KDE always makes a repository for Kubuntu with the newest stable release.
<KevinAlaska> why is ext3 better?
<korobase> How to get the package imformation installed?
<dsmith_> i have a writeup on ntfs vs. ext3
<dsmith_> one sec
<mokkan> ext3 is better because linux uses it zomg
<ninina> how do I find out how much of my diskspace is used?
<korobase> df -a
<nicolai_> KevinAlaska: ntfs-3g can write to ntfs, but is not considered stable enough for official release
<korobase> ninina: df -a
<nicolai_> KevinAlaska: I've never heard of problems though
<KevinAlaska> O.O EGADS!!! dont you know I am to much the linux newbie for you to be using big words of terminology on me.. :)
<ninina> thanks
<nicolai_> KevinAlaska: hehe. If you're on feisty and haven't messed with the ntfs drive type the following
<nicolai_> KevinAlaska: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<nicolai_> KevinAlaska: sudo ntfs-config
<ninina> thanks korobase
<Fri13> nicolai_: ntfs-3g has gone stable few months ago....
<KevinAlaska> yeah.. thats the program... writting it down
<KevinAlaska> yeah.. I thought I read it was FINALLY said to be stable
<nicolai_> KevinAlaska: A window will pop up asking if you want read/write for internal or external devices.
<KevinAlaska> just today in fact.  I can't remember where I read it online..
<nicolai_> KevinAlaska: Choose internal. external should already work.
<Zabulus> jeez, how do you get kalarm to play an audio file??
<KevinAlaska> thats it?  sounds too easy?
<nicolai_> Zabulus: it must be three in the night for you by now... just go to sleep! :P
<RawSewage> for disk space, I like using kdf , and running kwikdisk from it in the tray
<dsmith_> this is not based on file systems, but was what I was thinking when you asked why ext3 is better
<dsmith_> http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/items/defragment/index.php
<Zabulus> no, its only 1:45, not 3....
<KevinAlaska> oh.. is there a reason my "volume" is so much lower then when I am in WinXP?
<Zabulus> im not helping myself, am i?
<dsmith_> how does one allow themself to read/write a specific folder
<KevinAlaska> oh. thanks for the link.. I think I will check it out now .... while I use my ADD skills to multitask with my chatting. ;)
<nicolai_> Zabulus: so you're on the american west-coast?
<dsmith_> welcome :)
<Fri13> STABLE Version 1.0 (February 21, 2007)  Thats date when NTFS-3G hit to stable state. After that there has be bugfixes.
<dsmith_> i dont trust that yet to use it
<dsmith_> hehe
<Zabulus> close
<nicolai_> dsmith_: sudo chmod 777 [folder] 
<KevinAlaska> I need to increase the text size in this program wiht my higher rez sec.. my eyes are having a hard time reading this.. heh.
<nicolai_> dsmith_: might not work for ntfs
<dsmith_> oh damn I thought it was chroot
<dsmith_> ok...
<dsmith_> see what happens when I dont use a cmd after sometime
<dsmith_> I forgets
<dsmith_> thx nicolai
<nicolai_> dsmith_: if you need read/write for subfolders use     sudo chmod -R [folder] 
<tahsin> can anyone help me install a grub boot slash theme ?
<dsmith_> this is a protected file for virtualbox
<Fri13> nicolai_: " Most POSIX file system operations are supported, with the exception of full file ownership and access right support."
<nicolai_> dsmith_: if you own the folder yourself (not owned by root or other user) then there is a graphical way to do it too
<Zabulus> dammit, kalarms gonna drive me nuts
<tahsin> nicolai_ can you help me install a grub boot slash theme ?
<KevinAlaska> okay okay.. how do you use this IRC in Kopete to get the name of the person you are responding to to show up in your text when you hit enter to submit your text... Now I KNOW you are not all typing that.. heh
<tahsin> can anyone help me install a grub boot slash theme ?
<nicolai_> KevinAlaska: i just use my mouse to highlight and say copy text
<nicolai_> KevinAlaska: though I guess I could drag-drop :/
<KevinAlaska> NOO!! Drag drop is too easy.. Dont you ever go the eary route... always ALWAYS take the hard road... that what I dont feel alone. ;/
<Chani> ssh -D is working for my friend, but not for me, and I don't know why. google hasn't turned up any results - but I'm seeing a censored version of google because I don't have ssh -D working yet. anyone have any ideas?
<korobase> !adept crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrBougo> !adept
<korobase> !adept installer crash
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<MrBougo> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<MrBougo> maybe
<nicolai_> tahsin: Have you looked at system settings -> splash?
<korobase> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nicolai_> tahsin: I've never done any changes to splash, so I don't know
<korobase> it doesn't work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<KevinAlaska> good article DSmith.. thanks.. not finished yet but working on it.. slowly.. ever soooo slowly
<Fri13> nicolai_: ever heard paint'n'click copy?
<tahsin> nicolai_ not splash screen i mean boot splash i want to change the appreance of grub
<Cugel> korobase: what error do you get?
<nicolai_> korobase: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<tahsin> ok
<nicolai_> korobase: dpkg --configure -a
<nicolai_> tahsin: I think I saw a guide for that on ubuntuforums
<KevinAlaska> Doh.. son fell asleep on the chair.  I need to transport my spawn. be back in a few
<nicolai_> tahsin: try searching there
<Zabulus> HA, got kalarm to play my music!!!
<Cugel> _Why_ would anyone want to change the boot menu layout?
<nicolai_> Cugel: because they like pretty? :P
<Cugel> My grub menu is shown for about 2 seconds, no dual-boot, so I guess there's just no need. Besides I never reboot.
<Fri13> Cugel: mayby because they like to make things like they want it to be? thats why there is reason for GNU/Linux too....
<nicolai_> Suse has one that is fairly good.
<fdoving> Cugel: it's rather easy, so why not do it, installing kubuntu-grub-splashimages is a breeze.
<Zabulus> alright, NOW im actually going to sleep
<Zabulus> and its only 2 am, thats pretty good for me
<Cugel> Yeah I know about the whole config thing. But next thing he'll follow that tutorial and run in here complaining about a non-working grub. We've seen it happen (Beryl, anyone?)
<nicolai_> Cugel: I have an old Dapper install on another harddisk, so I see it on the desktop about seven times a week :P
<Cugel> Still, I did change my splash login thing, it looks very pretty now.
<Fri13> Cugel: If user runs to problems, there is two reasons for it, a) User use old tutorial/tip b) User dont follow tutorial right.
<michael__> whats the command to find a gpg key for a source in apt-get?
<nicolai_> Fri13: c) tutorial makes assuptions about user that is incorrect.
<Cugel> Fri: c) User has a configuration that differs from the one the tutorial was written for.  -- Take dual-screen support, or mouse support for example.
<Fri13> And what ever there happends, user just has right to configure everything how he liks to have, atleast user learn something (or not!) from it. Customizing is key for linux success.
<Cugel> Oh, that makes my reason d)
<Cugel> But still, I agree with youl.
<nicolai_> On general, I would say you shouldn't configure something if you have _no_ idea what you're doing.
<nicolai_> But that is mostly a personal rule.
<Cugel> Agreed. You'll regret it later. Actually this is the same for Windows.
<fdoving> nicolai_: how would you ever learn something then? :)
<nicolai_> Too many tutorials, too much pain :P
<Fri13> nicolai_: ...shouldn't configure anything if user dont have any brains and just copy-paste everything what someone says.... ;-)
<nicolai_> fdoving: by either finding out what you're doing or going slowly
<fdoving> nicolai_: trail and error, and break and fix are two great learning methods :)
<Cugel> What helps is just doing a little background checking on any reported problems etc. The ubuntuforum pages are very, very useful for that.
<nicolai_> When you suddenly get a blank screen because you got stuck in a text only-mode with no other computer to get help from.
<fdoving> nicolai_: then you have the livecd around.
<nicolai_> Then configuration doesn't sound like such a good idea  :P
<Fri13> When user likes to play with configs, he/she should learn few things first. a) How to bring network up on console b) How to user text-browser c) how to use irssi d) how to use vi/nano/pico e) how to do backups and restore them.
<nicolai_> fdoving: true - but this is still where the backlash kicks in for many newbies
<gregX> Hi.
<Fri13> hi
<gregX> How are you?
<michael__> crap
<nicolai_> fdoving: besides. The ubuntu (999) user can really wreck a system if you do something dumb.
<michael__> can someone tell me what to do with a .gpg fil
<michael__> file
<michael__> i need to use it so apt-get will let me use this source
<fdoving> nicolai_: uid 1000, can, with sudo, yes.
<fdoving> michael__: you need to add it to the keyring, 'sudo apt-key add file.gpg'
<michael__> alrite, thanks
<nicolai_> fdoving: It really depends on whether you need a stable production system or a computer that can have downtime.
<KevinAlaska> EGADS!  10 min past 12am.  I best get some sleep.  So I am off like a wild herd of turtles.  best wishes everyone and thank you for the awesome help.
<RawSewage> Im having a problem.  whenever I try to add the desktop-pager applet to the taskbar, kicker crashes
<fdoving> nicolai_: if you -need- a stable production system you know you need it. if you -wanting- one is another thing, and it is often not compatible with fancy graphics and such.
<fdoving> RawSewage: is that the same applet each time?
<RawSewage> fdoving, yes
<fdoving> RawSewage: tried another applet?
<RawSewage> fdoving, no, I'll try it now
<fdoving> RawSewage: what applet is this crashing one?
<nicolai_> fdoving: true, but if you _want_ a stable system, but has no experience on the follies of following tutorials, then you might go back to windows, and that is not in the interest of fixing bug #1 :P
<RawSewage> fdoving, this time I tried the Sound Mixer applet and it put a row of things on the taskbar that looks like a keyboard
<fdoving> RawSewage: ok, so that works. (those "keys" are actually channels in the mixer)
<RawSewage> Clock, Find  applets work fine
<RawSewage> fdoving, is the SoundMixer applet supposed to be like  that
<fdoving> RawSewage: yes.
<RawSewage> oh, Im thinking of KMix
<fdoving> yeah, that's not an applet.
<RawSewage> anyway, Desktop pager is crashing it
<fdoving> oh.
<tri> i'm editing a file in my command terminal, but i don't know how to save and exit it
<tri> ?
<fdoving> tri, probably ctrl+x and answer Yes to the question.
<nicolai_> tri: I would use    sudo kate [file-location] 
<fdoving> nicolai_: kdesu is prefered for graphical applications.
<Chani> RawSewage: using compiz or something?
<tri> fdoving: it brought me into something called x mode
<RawSewage> Chani, no, but I installed Nvidia driver and I changed my screen res using nvidia-settings
<RawSewage> Chani, other than that, this is a brand new install
<Chani> huh
<fdoving> RawSewage: you can try to remove the pager configs from ~/.kde/share/config/minipager_panelapplet*
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> oh yeah
<RawSewage> I remember what else I did
<tri> nicolai: sudo katE? i'm currently in "insert" mode
<RawSewage> I restored the default KDE Konq settings
<Lilacor> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fdoving> tri, vim?
<RawSewage> and didnt do the last step
<tri> nicolai: i'm using the feisty mix
<RawSewage> I have to download those 4 profiles or something
<tri> fdoving: vim
<tri> ?
<tri> fdoving: i'm editing a sh file
<fdoving> tri, with vim?
<blackdiamond> hi evertbody, i write yesterday for a problem link with the installation of a programm Folding@home, .exe. As you said I made the file executable, now I have to move it and install..what I have to do..I'm new.I downloaded the file in a folder "Programmi" in my desktop, what I have to do to install this program? What do you would do?
<fdoving> tri, the editor, is it nano or vim?
<tri> fdoving: it's konsole?
<tri> fdoving: sorry i'm a new to all of this
<fdoving> tri, yes, what command did you write to open the editor to edit the sh file?
<tri> fdoving: oh, it is vim, oops
<ubunturos> help - /usr/bin/X11/X/xserverrc has a command that includes specifying the DPI as 100. If I change this file and set the dpi as 72, would there be some problem?
<ubunturos> !Xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fdoving> blackdiamond: the folding at home exe is a binary ready to start. if i have a folder in my home named 'folding' where i have the file and run folding from. so if you want to run this inside the Programmi folder, open a console, cd to the folder, chmod +x FAH..exe then ./FAH..exe to start it.
<fdoving> tri, ok hit escape, write :wq and press enter.
<blackdiamond> ok fdoving, i'll try
<RawSewage> Ok, it's fixed
<ubunturos> !xserverrrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserverrrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tri> fdoving: whew, works! thanks!
<fdoving> tri, you're welcome.
<fdoving> RawSewage: did you do anything else but remove the configs?
<ubunturos> help - /usr/bin/X11/X/xserverrc has a command that includes specifying the DPI as 100. If I change this file and set the dpi as 72, would there be some problem?
<tri> does anyone know how to resize a secondary kde panel?
<tri> feisty doesn't seem to have a way like the other releases had
<fdoving> ubunturos: there is no such file on my system, are you sure you got the path right?
<RawSewage> fdoving,  I was restoring the default Konq settings, and forgot to download and add the 4 extra profiles   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=307576&highlight=restore+kde+settings
<ubunturos> fdoving: I'm on kubuntu 6.06
<fdoving> RawSewage: ah, ok.
<ubunturos> fdoving: and I'm sure, this file exists on my computer
<ubunturos> fdoving: see this folder/etc/X11/xinit
<ubunturos> fdoving: see this folder  /etc/X11/xinit
<fdoving> ubunturos: ah, that explains it. i don't have 6.06 around. sorry, but generally, no, that shouldn't break anything. make a backup of the file in it's current state, just in case.
<ubunturos> fdoving: ok
<ubunturos> thanks
<lupul> hi there. does anyone know how do i specify the port in ssh?
<lupul> it's not written in the man or help
<crimsun> do you mean openssh-client or openssh-server?
<lupul> client
<fdoving> -p
<crimsun> hint, use `ssh'
<crimsun>            [-l login_name]  [-m mac_spec]  [-O ctl_cmd]  [-o option]  [-p port] 
<fdoving> scp uses -P
<fdoving> (that confuses me sometimes)
<crimsun> I don't recommend the use of scp.  Use `rsync --rsh=ssh' instead.
<lupul> trhanks
<lupul> i managed to connect
<lupul> crimsun - could you help me with another thing?
<crimsun> we can try.
<lupul> how do i see in proftpd which users have activity?
<lupul> what do they download and at which speed?
<fdoving> lupul: ftpwho or ftptop maybe?
<lupul> thanks
<lupul> but where do you find these commands
<lupul> i read in the man but did'n find it
<lupul> maybe cause it was toooo long
<fdoving> should come with the proftpd package.
<fdoving> proftpd: /usr/bin/ftpwho
<tri> does anyone know how to resize a secondary kde panel in feisty?
<lupul> yep
<pag> tri, I guess it's only possible via kcontrol (you can open it by pressing alt+f2 and typing: kcontrol  )
<lupul> tri - right click on the panel - configure panels - arrangement - up you have a button with main panel. select secondarty panel and then resize
<lupul> nope. sorry. works only for the external taskbar
<luke_sean> Hi this is luke i am 9 years old, i love using kubutu (australia)
<luke_sean> anne_ : hi
<anne_> luke_sean: hi
<tri> pag, where do i change it in kcontrol
<pag> tri, Desktop -> panels
<luke_sean> anne _ : hi i am 9 years old, my uncle has kubuntu
<sercik> Hi, could someone help me to add a command to cron?
<sercik> i need to run a dyndns client on my linux box
<RawSewage> what do you need to know
<anne_> luke_sean: So do you like it?
<luke_sean>      yes
<haydar_> Anyone got a fix for push to talk
<haydar_> ventrilo wine 2.1.4
<anne_> I have use it few months now and i like it very much :)
<haydar_> Hmm this is strange
<haydar_> haydar@haydar-desktop:~$ echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<haydar_> bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: Toegang geweigerd
<haydar_> Need fix for this XD
<anne_> luke_sean: I gotta go, it's my turn to cook.. see you later!
<stevec_> whats toegang gewigerd mean?
<haydar_> Access denied
<luke_sean> anne_ : ok bye
<stevec_> haydar_: try putting sudo infront of the command
<haydar_> same error
<stevec_> hmmm thats odd
<stevec_> yeah i get the same on mine
<haydar_> Without it
<haydar_> i cant have Teamspeak / ventrilo on
<haydar_> and ET
<stevec_> with and without
<haydar_> strage
<haydar_> same error on root
<stevec_> haydar_: works if I su to root first
<haydar_> did it
<stevec_> haydar_: very odd
<haydar_> =( yep
<haydar_> Creative Soundblaster Audigy
<haydar_> Music + Enemy-territory works
<stevec_> why would work as root but as normal user using sudo?
<stevec_> not as noamrl user
<haydar_> nah i tried
<haydar_> both didnt work
<haydar_> Access denied
<stevec_> haydar_: have you 'su' first
<stevec_> not sudo just su to root
<haydar_> hmm ok
<stevec_> haydar_: you may have to set a password on the root account first 'sudo passwd root'
<kraut> moin
<haydar_> Well i already got a  password
<stevec_> haydar_: ok type 'su' and it'l change you to root, your prompt will change
<haydar_> Yep i see
<stevec_> haydar_: then type that command, it should work
<haydar_> it worked
<stevec_> haydar_: :-)
<haydar_> xD
<haydar_> But still no sound
<haydar_> @ ET
<stevec_> anyone any ideas why that woulnd't work under sudo?
<stevec_> haydar_: been a long time since inplayed with sound, et and teakspeak, was on gentoo when i tried it and never got it working
<TiLK> Hello. Could you recommand me some apt sources for Kubuntu 7.07 ? I installed some programs and I have problems with dependences, cause some of my libraries are old and there are no new in my oficial ources.
<crimsun> stevec_: redirection doesn't work like that with sudo.
<stevec_> crimsun: ah right ok, should have realised that really :-s
<crimsun> stevec_: `echo foo|sudo tee'  is what you want.
<TiLK> libmysqlclient15off,  libwxgtk2.6-0, python-gammu
<stevec_> crimsun: cheers
<crimsun> echo et.x86 0 0 direct|sudo tee /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<stevec_> silly question really, just got out of bed :-)
<RawSewage> is it ok to use sudo .  I dont want to get sued by Microsoft
<stevec_> ??
<maop> hello all.
<stevec_> hi maop
<stevec_> RawSewage: dont understand your question?
<crimsun> RawSewage: no, definitely not.  We're all going to jail.
<RawSewage> Microsoft is trying to patent/own sudo
<RawSewage> lol
<maop> Does someone know how to configure X to have Opengl with mesa, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt do it like when installing for first time
<maop> i need to know which program configures the x server when installing kubuntu, to run it again
<RawSewage> I did that once, but forgot the name
<maop> RawSewage: how whas the name like?
<RawSewage> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ?
<youbuntu> j
<maop> RawSewage: i tried that, but i doesn't configures 3d rendering with mesa thats what i need
<stevec_> k
<RawSewage> maop, oops, sorry
<Moduliz0r> What tool can I use to rip CDs to MP3s?
<RawSewage> kaudiocreator ?
<Moduliz0r> is it included with ubuntu or do I need to download it?
<RawSewage> I think thats what I used.  it worked good
<stevec_> amarok?
<heinkel_111> Moduliz0r: you can use konqueror
<Moduliz0r> how?
<stevec_> yeah konq is probably the best option
<heinkel_111> Moduliz0r: just open the CD in konqueror
<Moduliz0r> I don't have konqueror i think
<Moduliz0r> I stick with nautilus
<stevec_> just browse to your cd and it'll give you options to rip mp3s or wav
<maop> RawSewage: thanks anyway
<heinkel_111> Moduliz0r: then go to mp3 folder and paste files where you want them
<Moduliz0r> k ill try it
<heinkel_111> if you have kubuntu you have konqueror
<heinkel_111> if you don't have kubuntu maybe ask in a different channe?
<Peaker> hey anyone using gutsy?
<RawSewage> lol
<Moduliz0r> I have ubuntu studio but I cant seem to get support in #ubuntu
<stevec_> Moduliz0r: acidrip?
<stevec_> ah no thats for dvds!!
<Moduliz0r> xD
<Peaker> KDE seems quite broken in Gutsy Gibbon :)
<Moduliz0r> ill try all of these things in a bit, thanks guys
* Peaker is living on the edge, but not with edgy and not even feisty
<Moduliz0r> "Couldn't display "cdda:///dev/scd0"."
<Moduliz0r> "There was an error launching the application."
<Moduliz0r> wtf
<Moduliz0r> why wont it open the cd :/
<lupul> how do i change the permissions to a partiton?
<lupul> to let everyone read only, except me which i am the owner
<DJServers> hi all
<stevec_> lupul: man chmod
<DJServers> how can i put a map in the /etc/ ??
<stevec_> DJServers: what kind of map?
<DJServers> wel i want to put a map in /etc/apache2/ and that is a map whit the site file's in it
<DJServers> does someone now how?
<DJServers> !/etc/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etc/ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJServers> !etc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stevec_> DJServers: sorry, not quite understanding what you are wanting to do, /etc/apache2 should conatin the config files for spache
<stevec_> apache even
<carlesoriol> Ubuntu Catalan Loco Team is doing an InstallParty. You can see it at: mplayer http://videoserver.ac.upc.es:920 and http://videoserver.ac.upc.es:921
<DJServers> yeah where do i put my map (php-files) in apache to run it on it so i have the site?
<Moduliz0r> what do I need to get with apt-get for the lame encoder which works with KAudioCreator?
<stevec_> not sure on ubuntu, on gentoo it was /var/lib/www/localhost/htdocs
<DJServers> wait i take a look
<iarwain_> DJServers: if memory serves me correctly, it would be in "/var/www/apache2-default'
<stevec_> DJServers: try reading /etc/apache2/README
<DJServers> o yeah it is!
<DJServers> wait a sec
<RawSewage> whats that thing I need for video thumbnails again
<RawSewage> it's a name like ALSA
<RawSewage> but for video
<iarwain_> anyone know why my internet (wireless) keeps dropping? (amsn and konversation keep reconnecting)
<Moduliz0r> ALVA?
<RawSewage> no
<iarwain_> gstreamer? (don't know what you're exactly looking for)
<DJServers> you do not have write permissions to this folder its says what now?
<RawSewage> maybe artS
<iarwain_> DJServers: try a 'sudo cp' (or open konqueror with root permissions)
<RawSewage> libarts1-xine
<DJServers> how to open konqueror with root?
<DJServers> permissons
<RawSewage> isntall libarts1-xine and you get video thumnails in Konq
<iarwain_> DJServers: Alt-F2 => run as other user
<DJServers> what do i type in that box
<stevec_> konqueror
<DJServers> is it than whit root permissions?
<stevec_> select root in run as other user
<iarwain_> DJServers: if you 'run as other usrer', enter root and your root pw
<DJServers> o ok
<DJServers> i get iot
<pilucco> Buongiorno a tutti
<stevec_> DJServers: or change the ownership of the directory your web docs are going into
<iarwain_> !it | pilucco
<ubotu> pilucco: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DJServers> it works thx all
<iarwain_> pilucco: hiya =)
<pilucco> i'm sorry,tanks
<Moduliz0r> if I get konqueror and I like it, how can I make it my default file browser instead of nautilus?
<pag> Moduliz0r, in KDE - yes, but I'm afraid you're using Gnome (it's Ubuntu Studio -default) and there it's quite hard, or might even be impossible
<Moduliz0r> k
<DJServers> what is the standaard pass of phpmyadmin  account: root ?
<pag> Moduliz0r, of course you can use it, there'll be (almost) no problems with that, but I think you can't set it to be default
<Moduliz0r> ok
<Moduliz0r> hmm
<Moduliz0r> is GRip any good?
<RawSewage> how do you get video thumnails in konq
<RawSewage> I installed libarts1-xine
<Moduliz0r> whats a good encoding bitrate?
<Moduliz0r> is 192 ok?
<pag> Moduliz0r, 192 or 256 should be fine. I wouldn't reccomend any less than 192.
<Moduliz0r> k
<Fri13> Moduliz0r: use kaffeine to rip CD:s
<Fri13> unless you use gnome
<Moduliz0r> yay Grip is good
<close2__> hello, i would need some ideas how to debug the following problems
<close2__> my computer boots fine from cd, but takes ~10 minutes when booting from my hd
<DJServers> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<close2__> here's what i've done until now: rm quiet splash from grub -> system hangs twice: "reading files needed to boot" and "Preparing restriced drivers" (or something similar)
<close2__> running badblocks right now, but everything looks fine; dmesg didn't help either
<close2__> how do i find out, why my system hangs?
<haydar_> Hmm
<haydar_> now i have lost complete sound
<haydar_> on ET
<haydar_> damn
<Ayabara> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<DJServers> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)    What now ?? :(
<stevec_> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<age> hi here
<age> i ran into serious problems so i startet with the kubuntu livecd
<age> now im trying to write a new partition table
<age> but it does not seem to work
<age> http://nopaste.com/p/aRLYz3i3Y
<DJServers> !ERROR 2002
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error 2002 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJServers> !ERROR 2002 (HY000)
<stevec_> age: are you booting from the livecd when you are trying to re-partition?
<age> yes i am
<age> and no harddisk is mounted
<age> i checked it with sudo mount
<stevec_> age: thats very strange
<stevec_> DJServers: is mysql started?
<age> that is actually the reason why im here
<stevec_> age: could you have a bad harddisk maybe?
<age> i checked it several times with fsck and e2fsck and the smart values seem to be good too
<age> no errors occured during this
<stevec_> age: and the parittion table isn't altered after a re-boot?
<age> sorry i dont know what /altered\ means
<stevec_> age: changed
<age> nope, it is not changed
<stevec_> age: you are deleting a partition then re-creating the partition exactly the same?
<age> thats right
<stevec_> age: why? nothing is going to change
<age> because at boot there was an error that said ' the size according to superblock is larger than the physical size
<age> i hoped that this would fix it
<stevec_> age: if you really do want to do that, try saving th partition table after delete, restart fdisk then re-create it instead of doing it all in one go
<stevec_> age: i doubt that would fix it to be honest, probably need to re-create it using mkfs or whatever its called
<akram> hi
<age> thx stevec_
<yutdr> i have a problem with beryl please see http://pastebin.ca/498334
<stevec_> yutdr: no idea, sorry
<RawSewage> I seriously think Kubuntu is faster than Ubuntu
<RawSewage> oh well
<stevec_> RawSewage: its exactly the same isn't it just kde instead of gnome?
<RawSewage> whatever
<RawSewage> yes
<stevec_> so kde is faster than gnome then
<stevec_> :-)
<stevec_> i hate gnome
<yutdr> i hate gnome to
<yutdr> its really lame sometimesa
<yutdr> i always tried the newest releases
<stevec_> i gave on gnome years and years ago, always found it terrible
<yutdr> but they have always lotsa truble
<xlinux__> RawSewage: I agree with you
<RawSewage> I didnt mean to open this can of worms
<stevec_> lol
<stevec_> :-)
<yutdr> anyway linus doesnt like it to, he must have his reasons
<RawSewage> Ive just been doing lots of fresh installs lately
<xlinux__> i came into linux thinking gnome was more stable
<yutdr> i hated gnome anyway from beging on
<stevec_> i cant wait for kde4 to be released, hmmm, might download the alphas livecd
<yutdr> and that stupid bigfoot logo lol
<RawSewage> theres nothing to see
<RawSewage> KDE4 looks like KDE3 now
<xlinux__> is konqueror going away as primary file manager on 4?
<yutdr> does anybody know the channel for beryl?
<stevec_> RawSewage: have you tried the livecd?
<RawSewage> #Ubuntu-Effects
<RawSewage> no, I was stupid and actually installed the alpha
<stevec_> lol
<Tm_T> RawSewage: well, I installed KDE4 over a year ago ;-)
<RawSewage> Dolphin is going to be the primary file manager
<Tm_T> it was fun back then
<RawSewage> but I'll probably use Konqueror
<Tm_T> xlinux__: well, dolphin is going to be default, but as _primary_ ...
<RawSewage> Dolphin doesnt have the features I need
<xlinux__> dolphin seems gimped though..
<Tm_T> Konqueror won't go away anyway
<stevec_> im bored, going to install beryl, havent looked at that for a while
<xlinux__> I can at least remove dolphin...
<RawSewage> I'll give all the new apps a try
<xlinux__> Beryl...
<RawSewage> way too early to judge anything
<yutdr> i like beryl its just i think to unstable
<blekos> hi, i try to settup hamachi, but i get the msg tap/tun not found
<RawSewage> I cant use Beryl because of the Nvidia memory problems
<blekos> i also cant find tuncfg
<yutdr> what is hamachi?
<xlinux__> weird.. whenever I use beryl, I have to open the Nvidia x server panel and manually set my refresh rate, or it gives black flashes after awhile and freezes
<stevec_> lasttime i tried beryl was on gentoo, far too much trouble to get going so i havent bothered since
<xlinux__> manually editing xorg doesnt do any good either
<blekos> vpn application
<xlinux__> RawSewage: what nvidia memory problem?
<RawSewage> black screen
<stevec_> god that was easy to install on here
<xlinux__> flashing or stays black
<stevec_> seems very slow like
<stevec_> lots of graphic corruption too
<xlinux__> RawSewage: I dont have that issue.. what card you got?
<RawSewage> it doesnt matter
<RawSewage> GeForce 4200
<RawSewage> I can use other settings, but it slows it down too much
<RawSewage> forcing something
<xlinux__> RawSewage: I see
<Dodo> Is somebody here?
<stevec_> hi Dodo
<Dodo> hi, stevec_
<Dodo> I just got a trouble with kdevelop
<Dodo> do you familiar with it?
<binford3000> hi there
<pag> Dodo, could you be more specific: what kind of trouble did you get?
<pag> !hi | binford3000
<ubotu> binford3000: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<binford3000> could someone help me? I'd like to blacklist a module, but it gets loaded anyway
<binford3000> I put "blacklist r8169" int /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<yonderboy> Hey?
<pag> hi yonderboy :)
<yonderboy> What's the command to run the adept gui? :)
<pag> yonderboy, hmm.. kdesu adept_manager  ?
<yonderboy> pag, thanks
<yonderboy> tried that for ages....
<pag> yw :)
<yonderboy> Musta got a typo, lol, pag would that be okay to add in the fluxbox menu?
<pag> yonderboy, try if that works, then you can put it wherever you like :) that kdesu part might be KDE specific, so I'm not quite sure if it works outside the KDE
<franz_> any suggestions for a good antivirus? :)
<SlimeyPete> why do you want one? are you serving files to Windows clients?
<temceln> is there so many *virus under linux ?
<yonderboy> pag, it did work, thanks :)
<yonderboy> temceln, no
<temceln> oki lol
<yonderboy> but there are still vulnerabilities in stuff, which is worse.
<temceln> hmm
<franz_> SlimeyPete, just to be on the safe side :) ...btw, im a linux newbie :)
<temceln> how is that possible ? i though linux was the gold os ?!
<franz_> why are there no antivirus for linux? :)
<SlimeyPete> well, clamav is pretty good and I think you can get AVG for Linux
<yonderboy> temceln, lol..
<temceln> :)
<SlimeyPete> franz_: there are several antivirus programs available... it's just that they're not really necessary at the moment
<yonderboy> You actualy think vuln. free software can be made? :P
<franz_> SlimeyPete, thanks thanks :) i think i'll try clamav :) i've seen it being suggested over the forums :)
<franz_> SlimeyPete, i see :) thanks :)
<temceln> vuln ?
<temceln> erable ?
<tyyy> hi to all im getting this from xorg log file (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23
<PhinnFort> tyyy: it's perfectly normal
<tyyy> well then im happy
<PhinnFort> :)
<tyyy> what about this? http://pastebin.ca/498334
<PhinnFort> tyyy: maybe not use an experimental, unstable, beta/alpha window manager?
<PhinnFort> ;)
<tyyy> i installed the default version of beryl
<chris__> what is beryl
<PhinnFort> well, Beryl is very unstable
<PhinnFort> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<chris__> window tuning?
<PhinnFort> window wobbling, fading, etc
<chris__> is it better than the traditionnal settings?
<chris__> ok
<PhinnFort> it's rather experimental
<chris__> to have beautiful desktops
<PhinnFort> yeah
<PhinnFort> chris__: search for "beryl" on youtube, to see some examples
<tyyy> so its normal that the machine will crash somewhere between 5 and 40 nibs?
<chris__> im gonna try
<chris__> ok
<tyyy> nibs=mins
<PhinnFort> tyyy: not normal, but to be expected;)
<tyyy> lol
<PhinnFort> tyyy: maybe ask in #ubuntu-effects
<tyyy> i understand
<franz_> PhinnFort, what do you suggest, beryl or compiz? :)
<tyyy> i asked there but nobody replys
<PhinnFort> tyyy: if I run beryl here, and Yakuake at the same time, it crashes quite predictably
<PhinnFort> franz_: if Beryl works, use it
<tyyy> what is yakuake?
<PhinnFort> !yakuake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !info yakuake
<franz_> PhinnFort, nice, thanks :)
<chris__> and i have some problems playing mp3 on amarok
<PhinnFort> !botsnack
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 512 kB
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<tyyy> thx
<tyyy> is there a beryl channel?
<PhinnFort> try #beryl
<PhinnFort> chris__: install the package "libxine-extracodecs"
<chris__> right
<chris__> thanx
<PhinnFort> chris__: "sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs"
<chris__> im gonna try via adept installer
<PhinnFort> chris__: it should enable MP3 support in XINE which amaroK uses to play music
<PhinnFort> ok
<chris__> yep
<chris__> because amarok has a windows popping up to install mp3 support
<chris__> but dont w<orks fine
<chris__> im nex to linux
<chris__> new
<chris__> so i use the console when needed last
<PhinnFort> everyone is new at some point to pretty much everything;)
<chris__> lol right
<chris__> i installed linux cause i lost my M$ cd
<PhinnFort> heh;)
<PhinnFort> how do you like it so far?
<chris__> i found it yesterday so i re installed windows
<chris__> but i now prefer kubuntu
<stevec_> is there a way of exporting a list of installed packages so you can re-install your comp with all current packages easily?
<PhinnFort> hehe
<chris__> kubuntu works perfectly
<chris__> dont crash
<PhinnFort> stevec_: dpkg -l
<stevec_> cheers PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> :D
<chris__> and i,nternet seems faster
<chris__> i dont know why
<stevec_> redistribute static subnets
<PhinnFort> psychological, maybe;)
<stevec_> oops past to wrong window :-s
<tyyy>  is it possible that maybe konqueror in combination with beryl caouses a crash?
<PhinnFort> tyyy: maybe, but I haven't heard about it before
<PhinnFort> tyyy: have you tried Compiz?
<tyyy> no
<stevec_> tyyy: anything is possible, beryl is extremely buggy software at present, just don't use it yet
<chris__> konqeror is fine for computer browsing
<tyyy> whats the difference?
<PhinnFort> tyyy: it's also experimental and buggy, but I think it's a bit more stable
<chris__> but when it comes to the web it dont work fine
<PhinnFort> chris__: you should also try to install "dolphin" for managing files
<chris__> dolphin
<stevec_> !dolphin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dolphin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> chris__: it doesn't have as many features, but it's more specialized for handling files
<PhinnFort> !info dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1251 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<chris__> a lot of people say Ms windows is easier to use
<kblog> can anyone tell me whats the difference of a "local group" and "domain group" for openSSH is?
<chris__> but installing apps under linux is easier
<PhinnFort> chris__: most people are used to the Windows way of doing things
<redguy> howdy
<PhinnFort> !hi | redguy
<ubotu> redguy: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<stevec_> uurrgghh i don't like dolphin!
<stevec_> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<PhinnFort> stevec_: why not?
<stevec_> PhinnFort: dunno, just used with good old konqy i suppose :-)
<jorunnm> I am not able to raise the volume on my fujitsu siemens laptop. The volume control on the laptop lies on a hotkey.
<PhinnFort> stevec_: I forced myself to use it for one day, and afterwards I couldn't go back;)
<PhinnFort> stevec_: once you get accustomed to it, it's very, very nice
<stevec_> PhinnFort: ill try that then :-)
<chris__> is there a way to install fonts esay
<chris__> easy?
<jorunnm> I can't get the volume up. ANybody?
<PhinnFort> chris__: go to "fonts:/" in konqueror
<stevec_> chris__: lots of font packages available in adept manager
<PhinnFort> chris__: then drag them into there, or copy paste, or however you like to move files
<PhinnFort> chris__: you can also use the font-installing tool. Go to run command, type in "kcontrol", search for font, and click on font installer
<Boje> moin
<Red_Tear> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<mo0osah> is it possible to make all the windows in kde transparent
<Red_Tear> is there a channel for all distros?
<|lostbyte|> Red_Tear, #linuc
<|lostbyte|> Red_Tear, #linuxhelp
<Red_Tear> thanks
<|lostbyte|> sorry
<mo0osah> !transparent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transparent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !beryl | mo0osah
<ubotu> mo0osah: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mo0osah> Is there any way to do it in kwin?
<PhinnFort> mo0osah: alt+f2, kcontrol, window behaviour, transparency
<|lostbyte|> mo0osah, nope
<PhinnFort> |lostbyte|: it is so
<|lostbyte|> oh thats for only the title i suppose
<PhinnFort> kde has shipped kompmgr since 3.5.3 or something
<PhinnFort> |lostbyte|: no, it's for the whole shebang
<chris__> where can i fond fonts
<PhinnFort> chris__: you can search in Adept Package Manager
<PhinnFort> chris__: or you can search on google
<chris__> it says adept is already ruinning
<PhinnFort> !locked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locked - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> !adeptfix | chris__
<ubotu> chris__: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ubuntu> HI
<PhinnFort> chris__: are you running any other package managers?
<chris__> no
<PhinnFort> chris__: then do as the bot told you
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> mo0osah: did you find it?
<mo0osah> Yes, but I doesnt seem to make windows translucent
<mo0osah> probably because it's still in beta stages =)
<PhinnFortmo0> mo0osah: you need to set translucency level and so on;)
<mo0osah> Set everything to 50 percent
<mo0osah> hehe
<PhinnFort> mo0osah: hit alt+f2 and type "kompmgr" and hit enter
<mo0osah> That worked... but what did I just do?
<PhinnFort> you started kompmgr, which handles transparency and stuff
<mo0osah> so i'll have to start it manually everytime
<mo0osah> ?
<PhinnFort> mo0osah: i don't think so, but you can go to ".kde/Autostart" in your homefolder, right click, new, link to application, kompmgr
<PhinnFort> but now I'm going to eat
<mo0osah> hehe, thanks PhinnFort
<stevec_> anyone know of equivilent software on linux for cisco ip communicator?
<romain> lu
<knubbe> is there any program i can use to "catch" audio-streams? id like to stream rip songs from myspace and save on my hdd
<ReMiiRuru> What java IDE can you suggest me?
<romain> qsuit
<romain> quit
<knubbe> ReMiiRuru: eclipse?
<ReMiiRuru> I'm downloading the package now, but I was wondering if there's something else around...
<SlimeyPete> there's always netbeans
<SlimeyPete> eclipse and netbeans are the two most popular ones.
<ReMiiRuru> Well, yeah... I guess I'll stick to eclipse till the end of this project and then I'll try out netbeans.
<blekos> hi, i want from a windows machine to acces my pc (remote desktop) what should i run on win and what on kde?
<Dodo> ssh
<renwey> sin hier deutsche?
<Tm_T> !de | renwey
<ubotu> renwey: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nuu> blekos: the pc you want to remotely control is running what OS ?
<blekos> linux
<nuu> blekos: then you have three main choices, which is remote X, freenx and vnc
<blekos> what's the easiest to configure?
<nuu> if the machine you want to remotely admin FROM is running windows, then your best bets are freenx and vnc, with vnc being a winner for ease of configuration
<nuu> therefore blekos: sudo apt-get install vncserver on the linux machine
<nuu> and grab a vnc viewer for windows. I'd pick either ultravnc or realvnc
<nuu> try both, and get yourself an idea of which is best for you
<blekos> so, i've installed vncserver, what next?
<nuu> you keep reading your irc buffer
<nuu> :)
<blekos> :)
<blekos> the thing is i'm using a router how i'll direct my ultravnc to the right computer?
<nuu> on the router, you need to forward ports to the linux computer, and from the outside, you'll use your normal external ip
<blekos> i've registered with dyndns but i dont know if it's going to work
<nuu> the ports vnc uses start from 5900 and go up as your X session goes. therefore X session 1 will be 5901, X session 2 will be 5902, and so on.
<nuu> blekos: if you did it all correctly, and your ip didn't change (or you configured an automatic dyndns updater like ddclient), it'll work a charm.
<blekos> could u try to connect to my network, just to see if it's alive
<blekos> its blekos.dyndns.info
<nuu> do you want me to try connecting with vnc to your ip ?
<blekos> well, yes. But i dont have any ddclient, and.. havent set up my router for vnc, so i guess i have to set up my router to 5901
<nuu> yes, also set it up for 5900
<blekos> ok brb
<nuu> if you can get to the router though, it means your ip didn't change.
<nuu> (i'm assuming you're not in the same location of blekos.dyndns.info)
<blekos> router should b ok, what do u mean the same location?
<ubuntu_> I NEED HELP!
<nuu> same network
<ubuntu_> cpucpu is fucking up
<nuu> !language | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu_> I put the cpu frequency scaler on the menu bar and clicked it to get the menu now it's slamin my frequency up and down between 1 GHz and 2GHz
<danny500> any help?
<_4strO> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nuu> blekos: i can't connect to either 5900 or 5901
<blekos> is there any chance u have selected on demand danny500?
<blekos> hmm
<nuu> are you 100% sure the ip hasn't changed ?
<blekos> how can i find it out?
<nuu> www.whatismyip.com
<blekos> 193.92.231.59
<nuu> and to figure out what ip blekos.dyndns.info points to, you can use the commandline utility "host".
<nuu> ie: open a terminal, and type: host blekos.dyndns.info
<danny500> yeah it's ondemand right now but I can even pull up the menu for it
<nuu> anyway that's the ip i get too, so something's wrong with either the port forwarding or with vnc.
<nuu> blekos: did you try connecting locally to vnc ?
<blekos> no
<nuu> try it
<nuu> from another machine, for instance, in the same network
<danny500> how do I tell it to turn off ondemand?
<blekos> i've only run nvcserver
<nuu> we need to make sure that vnc server is running.
<nuu> manually ?
<blekos> if u right click, or select configure u must have dynamic etc
<nuu> blekos: did you run "vncserver" ?
<nuu> if so, what did it say ?
<blekos> otherwise u'll need smg like cpufreq-set -c 0 -g ondemand
<blekos> for 1 core
<blekos> otherwise u'll need smg like cpufreq-set -c 1 -g ondemand
<blekos> for the second
<blekos> change ondemand with dynamic
<blekos> yes vnc server is runnign
<nuu> blekos: are you running kubuntu ?
<blekos> yes
<blekos> New 'X' desktop is blekos-laptop:1
<nuu> ah, ok. so it's 5901
<nuu> please, go to a terminal
<nuu> and type: netstat -nap | grep vnc
<nuu> paste output in private, so we don't bother others
<PF-Away> #flood
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nuu> blekos: paste output in private to me.
<danny500> blekos: didn't work
<blekos> is it /msg nuu?
<danny500> blekos: still running at 1GHz
<blekos> w8 a min danny
<danny500> ok
<nuu> blekos, double click my nickname
<nuu> and a query window will open
<c1|freaky> hi all. is there a possibility to mount a remote ssh account as a drive automatically when internet access is available - and also automatically start a ssh session to that account in a console or smth.?
<nuu> paste there
<danny500> I have a AMD 64 Athlon 3200+ btw
<nuu> either that, or use directly http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , and paste here the URL of your paste
<blekos> danny go here and start where it says others if u have a dual core http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_enable_your_CPU.27s_Power_Saving.2FFrequency_Scaling_features
<blekos> /msg nuu
<blekos> (Not all processes could be identified, non-owned process info
<blekos>  will not be shown, you would have to be root to see it all.)
<blekos> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:6001            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     27772/Xrealvnc
<blekos> tcp6       0      0 :::5901                 :::*                    LISTEN     27772/Xrealvnc
<blekos> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     220401   27772/Xrealvnc      /tmp/.X11-unix/X1
<blekos> unix  3      [ ]          STREAM     CONNECTED     220555   27772/Xrealvnc      /tmp/.X11-unix/X1
<Jucato> !pastebin | blekos
<ubotu> blekos: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<blekos> sorry gyus!!!
<blekos> nuu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21674/
<nuu> ok blekos, as you can see from line #4, vnc server is listening on all interfaces, port 5901
<nuu> now....do you have another machine in the network, that you can try to connect to vnc from ?
<blekos> well, yes one with windows
<blekos> is there any chance i could paste w screenshot of my router settings somewhere?
<nuu> before you do that, let's make sure vnc is working and accepting connections. go to your windows machine
<nuu> once you're there, download a vnc viewer
<blekos> like realvnc
<nuu> yes. and then use it to connect locally to the linux machine
<nuu> using the LAN ip of the linux machine.
<nuu> do you know what its LAN ip is ?
<olabil> anyone got a clue as to why i have to run the nvidia installer every time i reboot, if i want to start x? if i dont it just stops at the kubuntu loading logo
<blekos> nop, in windows i just do ipconfigure but no idea in linux
<nuu> ifconfig
<blekos> ok
<nuu> typically your eth0, or eth1 interface is the one.
<blekos> its eth1, cause its wireless
<blekos> ok got it
<nuu> alright. make also sure you can "see" the linux box from windows. open cmd and type "ping <linux box ip>"
<blekos> have the address i give it a try give me 5min
<blekos> ok
<nuu> sure. good luck
<olabil> anyone got a clue as to why i have to run the nvidia installer every time i reboot, if i want to start x? if i dont run the installer, X just stops at the kubuntu loading logo
<nuu> olabil: did you recently install an older nvidia driver version over an existing one ?
<blekos> i'm back, my ip is 192.168.1.67, i do cmd->ping etc and ok
<blekos> but when i run vnc viewer it says connetction time out
<nuu> blekos: also try typing, in the vnc address box, 192.168.1.67:5901
<nuu> because as i said, default port is 5900.
<blekos> ok i'll try
<olabil> nuu: no, just did a fresh reinstall of kubuntu 7.04, downloaded the package and installed it, everything works fine after i've ran the installer, but when i reboot i have to do it again
<nuu> olabil: is it the nvidia driver package off nvidia.com, or what ?
<olabil> nuu: yes, latest version off the nvidia.com site
<nuu> olabil: did you check X logs for hints of what is causing X not to startup ?
<olabil> no, good point, where may i find that X log?
<nuu> try /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<blekos> no luck nuu
<olabil> ok thanks, i'll read the log, brb
<nuu> blekos: did you input a password somewhere when starting the vnc server ?
<nuu> np olabil
<blekos> yes
<nuu> blekos: i want to see if by any chance, the vncserver is listening correctly. open a terminal in linux, and type telnet localhost 5901
<nuu> you should see a strange string containing something like "RFB"
<nuu> and then it should hang there
<blekos> yes it dit
<blekos> rfb 003.003
<nuu> fine. now hit CTRL+C, and you'll be back at command prompt
<nuu> on the same linux box, now
<nuu> try telnet 192.168.1.67 5901
<blekos> ok rfb
<blekos> connected to .... escape... rfb 003.003
<blekos> dint ask for psswd
<nuu> good. so VNC is listening, just you can't get there from windows. Now we'll try the same command, "telnet 192.168.1.67 5901", from windows
<blekos> ok
<blekos> brb
<nuu> don't worry, that's just a protocol banner, no remote connection is actually happening yet
<olabil> well, now that i've run the package installer already (after previous reboot) the logfile doesnt contain any specific errors. the warnings it pritns me is about nvidia drivers not able to read my monitors EDID.. i'll try the log after i've done a reboot
<blekos> no lack
<blekos> i'm sooo stupid
<nuu> blekos: most likely a firewall in the middle (or on the windows box, or on the linux box) is preventing your packets from getting there
<blekos> yeap
<blekos> just look at that
<blekos> firestarter
<nuu> ok, fix it, and report back :)
<felix> hwo knows how to install Shoutcast plugin in XMMS ???
<_6StringKng_> for some reason kmix isn't starting up when I login anymore
<nuu> _6StringKng_: are you in group "audio" ?
<nuu> open a terminal, and type groups
<n0n4m3> is there any good program for writing php and html for kubuntu ?:p
<blekos> ok, I just stopped the firewall
<blekos> and tried from  vnc
<_6StringKng_> should be, was fine a little bit ago
<_6StringKng_> adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev admin
<blekos> the thing is that i just see an x window (that is an x mouse pointer and a grey screen)
<n0n4m3> blekos vnc can be hacked easily
<nuu> blekos: try running vncserver from root
<n0n4m3> nuu do you know any good program for kubuntu for writing php and html
<n0n4m3> and stuff
<n0n4m3> you know like dreamweaver
<n0n4m3> or so:>
<nuu> n0n4m3: nope, sorry
<n0n4m3> ok
<blekos> do u mean sudo vncserver?
<nuu> blekos: yes
<Jucato> !quanta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quanta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah
<Jucato> n0n4m3: try Quanta
<blekos> how do i check i killed vncserver correctly?
<n0n4m3> jucato
<n0n4m3> tnx
<n0n4m3> i will try it
<_6StringKng_> I think I figured it out, nvm
<nuu> blekos: you can use vncserver -clean -kill :1
<nuu> then :2, etc
<nuu> and when you retry the command, it should say there is no such vnc server listening there
<felix> HWO KNOWS HOW TO INSTALL THE SHOUTCAST PLUGIN IN XMMS ?
<n0n4m3> SHOU
<n0n4m3> ups
<n0n4m3> sorry.
<nuu> felix: caps won't get you helped faster, on the contrary.
<Jucato> !shout | felix
<ubotu> felix: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<blekos> ok 2 problems i still see the same screen (x windows screen),
<nuu> blekos: is X started on the linux box ?
<nuu> also, do you see a desktop manager like kde or gnome when you use that box locally?
<blekos> hmm, not sure what u mean, right now i'm using a gui
<blekos> hm, maybe i did make my self clear, i want to be able to see what i'm looking at right now
<nuu> yes, and that's what vncserver typically does
<nuu> apparently it didnt attach to your running X session, though
<n0n4m3> wow
<n0n4m3> Jucato,  tnx
<n0n4m3> quanta
<n0n4m3> is cool
<n0n4m3> :)
<nuu> blekos: so you just see a grey window, with a black X cursor ?
<blekos> yep
<nuu> what happens if you click your mouse buttons there ?
<blekos> would u mind trying to connect just to see that u asked for a pwssd?
<blekos> nothing
<n0n4m3> blekos i had
<n0n4m3> this problem too..
<nuu> blekos: try killing vncserver
<nuu> and restarting it with vncserver :0
<nuu> to see if that way it attaches to your running X session
<nuu> blekos: of course from windows don't use 5901, just the ip
<blekos> it says 0 is not takeb because of /tmp/X0-lock
<blekos> Remove this file if there is no X server blekos-laptop:0
<blekos> A VNC server is already running as :0
<blekos> cannt connect
<blekos> cant connect, i run sudo vncserver :1,
<blekos> then on windows tryid to connect without :5901 but dint make it. It worked with :5902
<blekos> then on windows tryid to connect without :5901 but dint make it. It worked with :5901
<blekos> but have the same grey box
<nuu> okay, let's try an even simpler route.
<blekos> n0n what did u do for this problem?
<blekos> i am listenig
<dsfdsfd> what's the comand to partition a filesystem on the live cd?
<deever> hi
<nuu> blekos: sudo apt-get autoremove vncserver
<nuu> then in your internet menu
<nuu> start Krfb
<deever> how well are these macbook pros supported by kubuntu?
<kblog> if i want to connect two pcs with vnc over internet, i'll need openssh, right? do I ALSO need putty then?
<blekos> i think i need to logout and log in again
<blekos> give me a sec, cause it seems there are issues
<blekos> kDEInit could not launch 'konsole
<deever> kblog: you better use it, yes
<kblog> deever: both together or just one of them?
<blekos> ok i'm back
<kblog> windowsXP will be server, linux (ubuntu) client
<deever> kblog: VNC should always be tunnelled since it is unencrypted
<blekos> i started krfb
<Bullines> Hi!  I'm running Kubuntu (Feisty).  I've plugged my USB external hard drive in and I can see it in media:.
<kblog> deever: right, as much as i understood, openssh is that app that tunnels, isn't it?
<deever> kblog: jap
<Bullines> But clicking on it gives me a "hal-storage-remabable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" error.
<kblog> deever: so why do i still need putty?
<Bullines> Is there something I'm missing?
<deever> kblog: for ssh
<blekos> so what your email nuu?
<kblog> deever: im quite confused now... :/
<kblog> deever: what does putty then?
<deever> kblog: it tunnels the unencrypted VNC data
* deever : how well are these macbook pros supported by kubuntu?
<kblog> deever: so what is openssh needed for?
<deever> kblog: for the server-side of your SSH connection
<blekos> wb nuu
<kblog> deever: ah, if i understand you correctly, i just need putty on the client?
<deever> kblog: what you also could do is to install an SSH server on windows, but this setup is not as common as the one with linux acting as your SSH server
<deever> kblog: you have a VNC server and a client...
<deever> kblog: ...and an SSH server and a client
<kblog> right... ubuntu is client... winXP server
<kblog> ok... i think, i see.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<deever> kblog: the VNC server and the SSH client run on your WinXP box
<kblog> the vnc server has also the ssh server and the vnc client has also the ssh client
<deever> kblog: no
<kblog> hmmm....
<kblog> deever: thank you so far.
<kblog> :)
<deever> kblog: use google for getting a how-to on using VNC-over-SSH
<deever> np
* deever : how well are these macbook pros supported by kubuntu?
<kblog> deever: i already did... but there were some things that confused me
<frode> kblog: the -via option to the vncclient does vnc via ssh for you.
<deever> frode: ?
<deever> which vncclient?
<kblog> ultranvc
<frode> deever: xtighvncviewer for example.
<n0n4m3> <blekos> n0n what did u do for this problem?
<n0n4m3> nothing
<angasule> does feisty have proper support for the HP LaserJet 1020 printer or is it the same as edgy and dapper? (one has to install foo2zjs from source...)
<kblog> on the client, i also need putty, right?
<deever> frode: but then you need an SSH-server on windows, don't you?
<frode> deever: on the machine you want to go via, yes.
<deever> ok
<Sephnroth> hey guys
<deever> kblog: both VNC and SSH have a client side and a server side...
<chris__> how do i setup linux to recognize cameras?
<Sephnroth> having a bit of a weird issue here. running kubuntu, edgy 6.10 amd64.  trying to upgrade to fiesty, adept knows upgrade availiable and gives me a wizard. pressing next brings up, briefly, a download box to show it downloading the distrobution upgrade program.  pressing finish fails to launch it though.. where does it save that file?
<kblog> deever: ok, thanks...
<Sephnroth> so i can run it in a console and see what the error msg is.  i was having problems running excutables earlier too :/
<kblog> guess i will write a step-by-step manual afterwards...
<deever> kblog: ...while the client side of SSH need not be on the same box as the client side of the VNC connection
<frode> Sephnroth: somewhere in /tmp i don't recall exactly where.
<Sephnroth> any idea what the file is called?
<frode> Sephnroth: you'll find it, it's named upgrader or something.
* deever : how well are these macbook pros supported by kubuntu?
<frode> deever: well.
<deever> frode: also the ATI cards?
<deever> frode: "cuz" i have an ATI card here and it's a misery! :(
<frode>  deever, guess so. would be like any other ati card i guess.
<deever> frode: and do you know zattoo?
<mehdi_> #apache
<frode> deever: no.
<n0n4m3> mehdi_,  diwe
<n0n4m3> die*:>
<Sephnroth> i cant find that file frode - is there anywhere i can download the distrobution updater tool manually?
<chris__> how can i extract pictures from a digital camera
<frode> Sephnroth:  /tmp/kde-<user>/adept-<randomstring>-extract ?
<frode> chris__: plug it in and start digikam.
<chris__> ok
<Sephnroth> /tmp/kde-<myname>/ just contains "ksycoca" - a cyan coloured file name
<chris__> thanks
<frode> Sephnroth: what about /var/tmp then? - (just guessing)
<Sephnroth> ahah
<Sephnroth> i think i found it
<Sephnroth> in /tmp/kde-root
<Arwen> compiling software takes an infuriating amount of time :-\
<_6StringKng_> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<frode> Arwen: what are you compiling?
<Arwen> frode, VLC
<frode> Sephnroth: yeah, that makes sense, as you run adept as root.
<Sephnroth> ok i THINK its upgrading to fiesty now, i had to run it with python ./dist-upgrade.py - its downloading stuffs and whatnot now
<Sephnroth> im going to leave it to it and go downstairs for a little while
<Sephnroth> thanks for your help frode :)
<frode> Sephnroth: happy to be helpfull :)
<Ayabara> Should connecting a kubuntu laptop to an lcd tv via vga be plug n' play?
<stevec_> anyone know of equivilent software on linux for cisco ip communicator?
<frode> Ayabara: depends on the graphics adapter in the laptop.
<frode> stevec_: what does that do?
<Ayabara> frode: ati m300
<stevec_> frode: ip phone, connects back to a cisco callmanager
<hugo_> Alguem do Brasil ai????
<frode> Ayabara: did you try to connect it?
<frode> stevec_: not aware of any drop in replacements for that. might find some magic at google or freshmeat.
<pm2> I installed the vmware player on kubuntu feisty.  For networking to work, I had to manually modprobe vmnet and vmmon, and run vmnet-bridge.  On the guest OS (win2k), I'm able to access the internet, but I cannot access my host os.  Any ideas?
<pm2> If, in IE, I type in the IP for my host os (which is running a lighttpd server) it says "website found", but never connects to it
<pm2> ping says request timed out...
<Arwen> gah, I hate debian packaging...
<frode> Arwen: why?
<Arwen> frode, it's so f***ing confusing
<frode> Arwen: anything special you have problems with?
<Ayabara> frode: not yet. going to a barbeque in 20 minutes, and if it's not likely to be plug and play, I'll wait :-)
<Arwen> frode, yeah....... making packages...
<Arwen> it's too hard...
<pm2> I can, however, access my router
<frode> Arwen: you would need to break that down to some issue, if you want help :)
<frode> pm2: not knowing much about how vmware-bridging works, my guess would be some firewall-rule blocks your requests.
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> how do i make a backup of whatever "sudo sysv-rc-conf" edits?
<Arwen> frode, never mind, I just made a typo in one of my control files :-\
<pm2> frode, I can't figure out which firewall would be blocking it... iptables is wide open on the host, all firewalling is done at the router
<Dragnslcr> pm2- I believe I had that problem too. For some reason, the guest and host could ping each other, but couldn't connect over TCP
<pm2> Dragnslcr, I can't even get ping to work
<mart81> in feisty, my knetworkmanager does not list my wifi card anymore, so now i can't connect anymore. Any ideas?
<Dragnslcr> pm2- do the host and guest have different IP addresses?
<pm2> Well, correction - I can ping the guest from the host, but not the other way around
<pm2> Dragnslcr, yes, the guest is 192.168.1.105, and the host is 192.168.1.103
<Dragnslcr> Sounds like the same problem I had
<pm2> Were you able to fix it?
<pm2> It was working on the previous version of kubuntu, but stopped working after I upgraded
<Dragnslcr> Only person that tried helping me thought it was a limitation of VMWare
<pm2> I've tried both the packages from vmware, as well as the ones in the apt repos
<Dragnslcr> I never did manage to fix it
<pm2> grrr
<OlliK> Hi, all!
<stevec_> hi OlliK
<OlliK> I'm having a problem with sound system (can't hear anything).. All settings seems ok etc. Is there any place where I can see if Kubuntu has succesfully found the integrated sound card?
<OlliK> I've been trying different settings with Kmix (the sound mixer), playing sound files, trying the "test sound" button in the settings
<mart81> which nokia support ssh?
<stevec_> nokia what?
<mart81> phone
<mart81> just curious, i am searching for one
<OlliK> The computer has intel chipset and I think it probably has AC97-combatible sound system
<stevec_> mart81: google nokia phone ssh, the first link shows one that does
<OlliK> mart81: You probably have to be more specific, which phone?
* stevec_ wishes would learn how to google
<Dragnslcr> OlliK- which output are you using?
<mart81> well, that is what i am after, i like the 6288, but i need to be able to view rtorrent on my machine from that
<OlliK> Dragnslcr: I've tried the line out and also headphone jack, didn't hear anything from either of them
<Dragnslcr> Check KMix to make sure nothing is muted. That's all I can think of
<okapi> what is backport module?
<Dragnslcr> I had trouble with my sound, but I was using the digital output and didn't know about alsamixer
<OlliK> Dragnslcr: Do you know if there is a place in Kubuntu where I could see which hardware it has found in the computer?
<OlliK> Dragnslcr: If I could find a place like that, I could at least see if it has found any sound hardware.
<stevec_> OlliK: lspci, dmesg
<OlliK> stevec_: thanks
<OlliK> Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<OlliK> So it definately has found the sound system.. Now I just have to figure out why I can't hear anything
<stevec_> OlliK: does alsamixer seem to be working?
<OlliK> I don't seem to have alsamixer program installed, I'll check if I can apt-get it and try
<stevec_> ive never installed anything special to get it, was just installed
<OlliK> stevec_: The only mixer program that I've found so far is the KMix
<BluesKaj> OlliK, type alsamixer in the terminal ,...it's installed on feisty by default
<stevec_> OlliK: ive you havent got it, install alsa-utils package
<OlliK> It works, I typed alsamixer in terminal
<OlliK> it seems to be working
<phoenixbyrd> I just click the sound icon in the taskbar and then the mixer button to change the volume
<stevec_> OlliK: do any channels show as muted? they will show MM at the bottom of the bar
<OlliK> line jack sense seems to be off
<aGNUstic> Anyone here running Kubuntu installed on Apple machines? I tested the latest Kubuntu Live CD on an Intel based Mini and it works without fail.
<OlliK> also line is muted
<stevec_> OlliK: press m to unmute after using arrows to highlight that column
<chris__> imhaving troubles with digikam help!
<chris__> !digikamfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digikamfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chris__> !digikam-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digikam-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OlliK> stevec_: Still can't hear anything, that was probably the line-in
<stevec_> OlliK: not sure then, everything seems to be fine :-s
<tahsin> can anyone help me install kbfx ?
<stevec_> tahsin: install from adept manager
<OlliK> Yep, that's the strange thing. Everything seems to be working perfectly, it has found the sound card and the typical things like mixer volume settings / mutes are all ok
<chris__> digikam refuses to load my camera
<tahsin> stevec_ i tried and installed succesfully but it doesnt work
<tahsin> stevec_ i cant change anything
<stevec_> tahsin: not sure then, never uses it
<tahsin> ok
<stevec_> tahsin: just installing it now to try :-)
<tahsin> stevec_ can u help me change the grub boot splash image ?
<tahsin> stevec_ thanks
<stevec_> tahsin: nah, ive disabled the splash image on my machine
<tahsin> ok
<OlliK> Now this is strange, I tried to plug the headphones off and I heard sound coming from the speaker in the PC (it's kind of mini-media-pc which has integrated speaker for main sounds too)
<stevec_> tahsin: dont have a clue how to get kbfx started :-)
<tahsin> stevec_ thanks anyway :-)
<OlliK> But whenever I plug headphones in into the front headphone jack or rear line-out jack, it' just muted..
<stevec_> tahsin: ah need to logout and back in :-)
<tahsin> okay
<tahsin> :-)
<stevec_> tahsin: nah still cant see anything different
<tahsin> stevec_ :-( yes i knw
<stevec_> tahsin: can you get on www.kbfx.org seems to be down for me
<alice_> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> OlliK, check this out , there are some helpful hints here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dolby_Digital_Out_(AC3,_SPDIF)
<Dragnslcr> OlliK- the speakers might get muted when you plug in headphones (since if you have headphones, the system assumes you're using them instead of the regular speakers)
<tahsin> stevec_ okay but i gotta go now c ya
<stevec_> BluesKaj: good old gentoo :-)
<OlliK> Dragnslcr: Yep that's how the PC does it by hardware.. I guess it's a hardware problem with the PC, it's not directing the sound to the headphones
<alice_> hum, I would like to launch Konsole with alt+F3, anybody can say me how I might do that please?
<BluesKaj> dunno , never used it , but must be debian based , cuz the commands are the same.
<OlliK> thanks BluesKaj, checking it out
<Dragnslcr> OlliK- check the settings in KMix. Make sure the headphones aren't muted
<stevec_> BluesKaj: nah you build it all from source, its good but a pain in the arse, hence why I turned my desktop to kubuntu. my server are still on gentoo though
<BluesKaj> just hope it helps , OlliK
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- and no, Gentoo is not based on Debian
<OlliK> Dragnslcr: It seems there is no special volume for headphones in KMix
<OlliK> just Master / Master Mono etc
<BluesKaj> well the commands on that page work in kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> OlliK- check the switches tab
<stevec_> BluesKaj: linux is linux after all, there similar to a certain extent
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- probably because they both us ALSA
<stevec_> they're even
<Dragnslcr> Er, use
<BluesKaj> the page helped me get my digital out/ spdif working to send a signal to my HT receiver in the tv room
<illriginal> Guys I'm trying to open a windows file (.EXE) and Wine will not even start up... I'm getting NO response from the double clicking.
<BluesKaj> OlliK, the idea is to get all the signals into pcm thru the mixer , then to all outputs
<Jucato> illriginal: you will have to run it from the command line. "wine filename.exe"
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, I just performed a dist-upgrade from edgy to feisty. I am having problems with Samba - I can browse other boxen on the network using Samba. But I can't browse the samba shares on this feisty box from other computers.
<Captain_Haddock> Any ideas why?
<stevec_> illriginal: you have to run wine command.exre
* stevec_ is off to play graw2 on xbox360 live for a bit :-)
<mart81> what module reloads the networking stuff for wifi?
<mart81> can anyone tell me why my wifi does not work correctly?
<mart81> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21708/
<edgy> Hi, I just plugged my new Lacie rugged external HD and sudo fdisk -l doesn't show any thing but my main HD, what shall I do?
<Dragnslcr> edgy- I'm having the same issue with an SATA drive. If I find out anything, I'll let ya know
<caris_mere> I am trying to set up some filtering, and the command I am supposed to give is "chkconfig", but it says that this comman is not found.
<caris_mere> hi
<caris_mere> anybody here?
<rag> caris_mere: what filter?
<caris_mere> dansguardian
<caris_mere> rag: dansguardian
<DJServers> help me! plz everytime i try so connect on my mysql database it gets an error someon now what to do?
<DJServers> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<rag> caris_mere: i dont know dans, look internet!
<caris_mere> rag: I am just trying to make sure my iptables are started at boot time and to start the iptables firewall
<caris_mere> rag: It says I should use "chkdonfig iptables on", but then my computer says "chkconfig: command not found"
<caris_mere> rag: chkconfig
<rag> caris_mere: in kubuntu? to put iptables on start, chkconfig not sound me
<caris_mere> rag: I am using kubuntu, but the article may not have been written for kubuntu. So I should use start?
<rag> caris_mere: of course chkconfig is for gentoo maybe, no?
<caris_mere> rag: do you know what command I need to use?
<rimtech> How can I see how much memory each task is using??? if i type free from the console it says i've used all 1gb of my ram... that's worse than vista???
<rag> caris_mere: think in it ;)
<Jucato> !ram | rimtech
<ubotu> rimtech: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<rag> caris_mere: always, i use run level modification services, for start more services
<Jucato> rimtech: no, it's not worse than vista. the fact is that Linux and Windows use RAM quite differently. please read that FAQ link for more info
<caris_mere> rag: ok, thanks
<cox377> can anyone recommend an app to joint 2 avi files together?
<_6StringKng_> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<caris_mere> rag: still haven't gotten the iptables set up. I'm unclear as to what command I should use
<kblog> if i enter "ssd <ip-address> (whith the correct ip-address, of course), then i get asked for the password.
<kblog> how do i change it? i have physical access to this computer
<kblog> its winXP
<caris_mere> Need help with iptables. I need to start them
<tanja> hello i checked command: cat /proc/cpuinfo  --> cpu MHz writes 800MHz, is supose to be 2.0GHz, is that troustable resolut
<ahmed> guys,, on kubuntu firefox used to work greatly now i try opening it , it shows down in the taskbar starting firefox but then closes with out even showing its window plzzz help
<SlimeyPete> tanja: does your processor have speedstep?
<tanja> speedstep?
<tanja> what is that
<SlimeyPete> tanja: it's a power-saving technology found in laptops
<tanja> how can i check that, otherwise i use laptop yes
<OlliK> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rag> caris_mere: please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<SlimeyPete> tanja: if it's a failry modern laptop thenit'll have speedstep. This means your processor will run slowly (800mhz) when you're not doing much, but when you run something very intensive it will speed up to 2ghz.
<rag> caris_mere: u must use on /etc/network/interfaces, for when up interface, load rules
<rag> is betterr
<tanja> i see
<rag> caris_mere: for security
<caris_mere> rag: I can't use my internet, now that I've made these changes
<rag> bye *
<tanja> what do u suggest to do, to test it
<ahmed> guys,, on kubuntu firefox used to work greatly now i try opening it , it shows down in the taskbar starting firefox but then closes with out even showing its window plzzz help
<rag> caris_mere: stop iptables ;)
<SlimeyPete> tanja: run a distributed computing client such as folding@home for a while, then check again.
<caris_mere> rag: thanks
<SlimeyPete> tanja: but make sure you remove the client afterwards (running a distributed computing client will drain your battery very quickly)
<rag> caris_mere: np
<tanja> i have it pluged in electricity
<lola> ciao
<lola> excuseme
<lola> how can i
<lola>  get to
<lola> the italian
<lola> window
<lola> ???
<dr_willis> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<caris_mere> rag: I'm getting nowhere.  Is it possible to be a bit more clear?
<caris_mere> rag: Can you tell me how to stop the iptables?
<cyt> Hi all, what is the easy way to resize my photos to other resolution?
<ubunturos> how do I set my screen resolution to 72 dpi using a GUI tool?
<ubunturos> (just curious)
<Captain_Haddock> cyt: maybe with GIMP..
<Captain_Haddock> or you can try imagemagick.
<cyt> Captain_Haddock: Thanks :)
<DJServers> Can someone help me i am missing a file for mysqld the file is: /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock has someone got that one?
<arkanabar> every time I use kubuntu, /etc/resolv.conf reverts to default -- doesn't happen with GNOME/ubuntu.  How do I stop this?
<Captain_Haddock> arkanabar: it probably happens when you run some kinda network config utility.
<sivaji> !bittorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrdnyquist> has anyone else had trouble in kbuntu feisty with nvidia restricted drivers + beryl? No matter what I try I can't get beryl working correctly and there are no prolems at all in Gnome
<loxley_> arkanabar: its because you probably use dhcp, set static and it will not be updated
<sivaji> !KTorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n0n4m3> does anyone know an easy program for writing html and php code... like dreamweaver...?
<jrdnyquist> n0n4m3, http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/index.html
<Captain_Haddock> quanta, eclipse, bluefish etc.
<n0n4m3> ok
<n0n4m3> thanks :)
<Latty> OK. I have got a friend, we both got keys set up, gave each other our public ones, set everything up in kopete, but we only see encrypted text, it doesn't get decrypted.
<Latty> Could someone help?
<OlliK> Yo everyone who helped me with my sound problem, I got it fixed now
<Dragnslcr> OlliK- what was it?
<OlliK> I had to edit some file /etc/modprobe.d/something and add there options intel8x0 ac97_quirk=3
<OlliK> the mixer volumes are all messed up but at least the headphone jack works now
<OlliK> Then I had to sudo update-modules and restart the system
<sivaji> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<arkanabar> Loxley_, Captain_Haddock, does this mean I'll have to sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf every single time I log into kubuntu?
<jrdnyquist> is anyone here using beryl successfully with kubuntu feisty?
<DJServers> !mysqlserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mysqlserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Captain_Haddock> arkanabar: you should try finding out which program is overwriting it.
<stevec_> jrdnyquist: yeah, just installed it today actually
<stevec_> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<arkanabar> sounds good ... how?
<jrdnyquist> stevec_, you running ati or nvidia?
<n0n4m3> am
<stevec_> !mysqld
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mysqld - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n0n4m3> in bluefish
<DJServers> can someone plz help me i need a file called mysqld.sock
<Captain_Haddock> arkanabar: if you just want to fix it, I suppose you can just remove write permissions altogether :)
<stevec_> jrdnyquist: ati
<arkanabar> I don't think that's an option
<dr_willis> DJServers,  where/why are you getting this info at?
<jrdnyquist> stevec_, arggg :(
<n0n4m3> is there the option you have the prewiev mode and then you type there and stuff and in the source mode is then there the code ?
<DJServers> what?
<stevec_> DJServers: have you tried to restart mysqld?
<n0n4m3> anyone ?:D
<DJServers> yeah but it dusnt work because it needs mysqld.sock and it is not in the map
* dr_willis wonders what a .sock file is. a socket?
<stevec_> DJServers: quick google provided this link http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?11,42525,42525
<arkanabar> captain_haddock, any suggestions how I could find out which part of kubuntu-desktop is overwriting /etc/resolv.conf ?
<n0n4m3> anyone ?
<n0n4m3> please
<n0n4m3> :/
<angasule> dr_willis: it's a wrapper file for the .foot files
<jrdnyquist> n0n4m3, install it and find out
<n0n4m3> i did it
<Daisuke_Ido> oh dear god this has de-evolved into a windows-like help channel.
<jrdnyquist> read the docs
<stevec_> Daisuke_Ido: :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not smiling.
<dr_willis> arkanabar,  i recall seeing that issue befor. its some network service/feature thats doing it - if i rember right. I bet the forums have details.
<bioflame> hello all
<dr_willis> arkanabar,  i just cant rember what caused it.  :) had it happen once ages ago also.
<bioflame> I have a Q?
<bioflame> what is account server called on linux
<dr_willis> account server?
<stevec_> whats an account server? you mean like a directory, openldap?
<arkanabar> dr_willis , thanks.  I'll search ubuntuforums for /etc/resolv.conf
<bioflame> like AD for windows
<stevec_> bioflame: openldap, i use it at home
<bioflame> what server controls the account
<stevec_> bioflame: bit tricky yo get going iirc
<dr_willis> the 'root' user is the defacto controlling account. :) but access to 'root' is used with the 'sudo' command normally
<dr_willis> and the 'first' user has permission to sudi.
<dr_willis> sudo.
<lied> hi
* stevec_ wonders why no-one uses google these days *sigh*
<bioflame> i hit google got a bunch a BS
<dr_willis> theres the ubuntu/kubuntu starter guides also.
<bioflame> hmm good point
<dr_willis> given how you asked the question. Im not suprised. :)
<bioflame> lol
<bioflame> i dont really know what to call it
<lied> wish me luck, i'm just installing kubuntu :)
<DJServers> No It Still dunst work that link you gave me
<dr_willis> windows calles it the 'administrator' account.  most unix's call it the 'root' account.
<bioflame> yeah
<bioflame> not really what i am looking for
<lied> dr_willis:  hm i think its called system under win
<bioflame> windows call it AD
<lied> Active Directory?
<bioflame> is there an AD for linux
<dr_willis> locate  mysqld.sock  -> cant find it at all.
<bioflame> yeah
<lied> bioflame:  LDAP :)
<DJServers> stevec_ have you got mysql server? cant you send me the mysqld.sock
<bioflame> LDAP is Linux AD?
<dr_willis> Active Directory is not the same as the 'root' user account.  now is it. its a different.. err.. thing. :0
<lied> bioflame:  hm not exactly
<dr_willis> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<lied> bioflame: active directory uses ldap
<lied> bioflame:  but if you realy need a AD you have to use windows sry
<bioflame> ok thanx all....I know what i a looking for now
<rbrunhuber> lied: you can access active directory like ldap.
<morphinex> hey folks, in xfce there is a way to make minimized windows into icons on the desktop - can KDE do this?
<lied> rbrunhuber:  and what is in the backend of AD?
<rbrunhuber> lied: afaik it's not a real ldap.
<dr_willis> morphinex,   i saw a program to do JUST that  - its int he repos.. and i forget its name. :)
<JohnM> anyone know how to get sound working on Toshiba Satellite Pro P100-465? Intel 945PM Express chipset btw
<lied> rbrunhuber:  afaik it is ldap :)
<angasule> morphinex: I hadn't seen that since windows 3.11 heh I have never seen it in KDE
<raylu> to do what, dr_willis/morphinex?
<dr_willis> morpheus_,  every time ya minimized a program it made a icon on the desktop that would unminimize it.
<dr_willis> what was its name.. hmmm
<morphinex> raylu: to make minimized windows into icons on the desktop
<raylu> o.0
<dr_willis> backstep - Draws icons for minimized windows on your desktop
<lied> hm the installtion hangs by 24% :(
<morphinex> dr_willis: thanks, I'll try it
<ninina> I know this is a long shot, but does anyone in here know how to make it so I can view japanese fonts in a wordprocessor?
<Daisuke_Ido> to be fair, win 3.11 was the best version of windows.
<lied> "Dateien werden kopiert" copying the files
<Daisuke_Ido> ninina: install language-support-jp
<morphinex> Daisuke_Ido: I was playing with xubuntu, which has built-in support for this, and I liked it
<Daisuke_Ido> morphinex: i run xubuntu on a 600mhz machine
<JohnM> intel 945 chipset sound, anyone get it working?
<Daisuke_Ido> nice little lightweight system
<ninina> Daisuke_Ido: Thanks, some how I missed that when I was scanning the packages
<morphinex> Daisuke_Ido: yeah, it is very slick, I run it on a couple slower/lower memory machines too. I thought aobut using it instead of KDE for awhile
<Daisuke_Ido> no problem, it's a metapackage, you MIGHT need fonts that support kanji, but i'm not sure
<morphinex> anyway, this backstep thing does exactly what I want, thanks guys
<morphinex> I have tons of empty desktop space, but I hate top/bottom bars
<dr_willis> i hate things on the desktop. i perfer bars. :)
<dr_willis> when you alsays have your programs fullscreen'ed  ya dont see things on the desktop
<morphinex> never could get all the bars to play nice across two monitors either
<angasule> I have an empty desktop and a single bar with almost nothing in it
<angasule> katapult for teh win :D
<dr_willis> dont like katapult either
<dr_willis> :P
<angasule> why not??
<dr_willis> i have the 5 programs or so i got on a panel. with some other applets in the panel for info. its all i need.
<ninina> Daisuke_Ido: it works with some programs only hehe, I'll just have to figure out what they are
<angasule> oh, a single bar is enough for that
<dr_willis> plus katapult does not play nicely with the use of XDMCP/XIMNG on my windows machine
<dr_willis> Xming. :)
<kevin> hio, does somebody know anything about the mysterious 28% problem with the network.manager?
<angasule> no idea what xmastreeing is
<dr_willis> my current linux desktop machine is down stairs. I jsut 'xdmcp' to it from the windows box's
<morphinex> I used the suse menu thing -- can't remember its name -- along with kooldock
<dr_willis> ijust wish these disrtos would have a option to uise the 'default/vanilla' kde/gnome layouts.
<angasule> dr_willis: ah, remote X?
<raylu> kevin, wireless?
<dr_willis> all these little tweaks often cause more problems from a 'tech' support point of view
<JohnM> hello pete
<arkanabar> dr_willis, captain_haddock, loxley_, I found what I hope is an answer:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128254 post #13, option 3.  I've applied it, now to try it out.
* dr_willis has totally frogotten the question. :)
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> anyone know how to get tty to keep the output, so that i can switch to xorg and back to tty and use shift+page up to go back in history?
<arkanabar> X restart via ctrl-alt-backspace, and things are working fine after relogging into kubuntu desktop!  yay!
<dr_willis> hmm.. i wonder why restarting X would affect your network settings :)
<dr_willis> but if it works
<dr_willis> Ace2016,  check out 'screen'
<Captain_Haddock> arkanabar: you might want to restart the PC itself.
<arkanabar> well, I didn't want to reboot entirely ... and it was always logging into kubuntu that blew it before.  Yes, I'll try complete reboot.
<cashvalentine^^> How do add/delete/change fonts in kubuntu?  It ain't in System Settings.
<arkanabar> hah!  seems to have actually worked!
<lola> sorry is there anybody who know haw to connect AIM?????
<raylu> cashvalentine^^, to install, you can just right-click and install from the context menu on a .ttf
<arkanabar> cashvalentine:  open konqueror to fonts:/// and drag them in .... then, there's a script to run, I can't remember the name.
<lola> how*
<Jucato> cashvalentine^^: System Settings -> Appearance -> Font Installer
<raylu> lola, you can use kopete or gaim
<lola> and then??
<arkanabar> lola -- Kopete should walk you through it.
<lola> but it doesn't
<raylu> lola, what do you see when you start kopete?
<cashvalentine^^> Jucato: thx
<lied_> hello
<lola> nothing..i only see a white page
<bioflame> ok i found out how AD and linux talk
<raylu> lola, settings > configure kopete
<ahmed> hi,guys i have just installed ubuntu , and i was wondering how will i install my adsl usb modem driver on it ? can any one help plz... adsl usb star modem um1040
<bioflame> what is the user account management software for linux?????????????/
<lied_> is there an option to install kubuntu from the internet and not from cd?
<raylu> bioflame, enough with the question marks.
<lied_> bioflame:  bash?
<raylu> bioflame, kmenu > system settings > users and groups
<lied_> bioflame:  what do you want to do? sudo adduser -m <username>
<raylu> lied_, do you have a copy of linux already installed? there is the kubuntu-desktop package
<lied_> raylu: no
<ahmed> hi,guys i have just installed ubuntu , and i was wondering how will i install my adsl usb modem driver on it ? can any one help plz... adsl usb star modem um1040
<lola> raylu i see that you are expert  with linux...how can i connect MSN??
<arkanabar> lied_, I started with an ubuntu 6.06 liveCD, upgraded to edgy, then did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<raylu> then what do you suppose will be doing the installing? it needs to boot into to something that can install kubuntu
<lied_> raylu: i want to install but the isntallcd has got some errors. i have no other cdrom here and no cd burner
<raylu> lola, lol...i'm nowhere near an expert. do the same thing for aim, but choose msn as the protocol
<lied_> lola:  you can connect by kopete
<raylu> lied_, what's the error? you can also install a copy of kubuntu in windows
<Lectus> Hello! I installed beryl and now X won't start! It hangs on a screen with the NVIDIA logo. How to solve this?
<lola> ok...i just need to connect aim
<lied_> i have no windows here ...
<BluesKaj> ahmed , have you checked to see if it's listed in : system settings/network settings /network connections
<lola> raylu..but how??
<lied_> normally i use gentoo but my harddisk crashed and i want a quick solution so i pick kubuntu
<raylu> lola, settings > configure kopete > accounts > new
<Jucato> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<arkanabar> ahmed, the driver may be in restricted repositories, try enabling those
<Jucato> lied_: ^^^^^
<raylu> lied_, what are you in right now?
<lied_> raylu:  kubuntu livecd
<lied_> Jucato: thx
<arkanabar> lied_, why not just install it from there?
<Lectus> Help me! Installed beryl and now Kubuntu won't start!
<ahmed> guys does kubuntu have the pnp function ?? plug nd play// i mean if i connected a hard ware will it detect it automatically once its plugeD ??
<lola> raylu..but if i open settings there isn't configure kopete
<raylu> lola, what is there?
<bioflame> I want to know what the program is called.. I know how to use Bash to make accounts... Is there a name for it ?
<raylu> lied_, oh...i thought you couldn't get into the livecd. in that case, what's the error when you try to install?
<s330d3r> have an issue with getting my wifi working on my dell lattitude 8200 (card is Lucent WaveLAN/IEEE)  sees the card, installs the drivers, but then cannot connect to any wifi networks
<arkanabar> ahmed , give it a shot.  you are unlikely to break anything.
<lied_> raylu:  it hangs by 24% and i get cdrom errors on the terminal
<raylu> lied_, o.0. i would tell you to check cdrom integrity, but i suppose that's not going to help
<lied_> raylu:  but i think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux so it can go :) i create another partition and install grub :)
<lied_> raylu:  done this already one file is corrupted
<lola> raylu:configure toolbars,plugins,notification,global shortcuts,shortcuts...and..configure(alone)
<arkanabar> does Konqueror have a keyboard shortcut to move between tabs?
<raylu> lola, ...oops. just configure, then
<Jucato> arkanabar: Ctrl+, and Ctrl+. or set your own
<raylu> arkanabar, settings > configure shortcuts
<lola> raylu:ok
<lola> then??
<lola> raylu
<arkanabar> ^[ and ^]  are working defaults :)
<lola> raylu what shoul i do?
<lied_> can someone please write me this url (http://tinyurl.com/38p84c) when i'm comming back (have to reboot ...)
<Jucato> arkanabar: yeah. but the Ctrl+,/. work on all KDE apps with tabs (except Konsole)
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a tinyurl, why not just write it down
<cox377> Hello all, i'm having some probs.. could someone check out this paste bin and tell me what i'm doing wrong
<cox377> http://pastebin.ca/498704
<Lectus> I installed beryl on Kubuntu 7.04 and now KDE can't start. Any help?
<BFH-Kub> Any Second Life experts on the board /
<BFH-Kub> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> 1) this isn't a "board", and 2) you'd be better off going to the second life forums
<Daisuke_Ido> Lectus: ati or nvidia?
<Lectus> nvidia
<Daisuke_Ido> got the newest drivers installed?
<Lectus> yes
<BFH-Kub> Nvidia
<BFH-Kub> tried loads of stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> Lectus: kde won't start at all?
<esa> can somebody help me on getting sound working on Intel ICH4 card with Kubuntu 7.04?
<arkanabar> Jucato, thanks, I'll remember that.  Just couldn't see the ., in the dialog
<Daisuke_Ido> and what instructions did you dollow to install beryl?
<BFH-Kub> It starts up now, I get the SL login screen, but then the screen freezes about halfway through init
<Lectus> Daisuke_Ido: yes... it hangs
<Daisuke_Ido> BFH-Kub: like i said, the SL forum would be a better place to ask about that.
<Lectus> Daisuke_Ido: Can't find the link right now... I just want to remove beryl and make it work as before.
<BFH-Kub> I'm sorry I offended your manlyhood. It won't happen again.
<Daisuke_Ido> Lectus: beryl shouldn't preclude kde from working at all
<Lectus> well, it starts very slow
<Daisuke_Ido> BFH-Kub: no need for an attitude, just trying to point you to people that would probably know more about your problem than us
<Lectus> almost hanging
<ahmed> guys does kubuntu have java runtime enviroment installed ?
<arkanabar> lectus, maybe sudo apt-get uninstall beryl ?
<Lectus> I think my machine isn't ready for beryl
<Daisuke_Ido> Lectus: possibly not, you can remove it and see what happens
<Lectus> I tried that
<lied> hello again
<Lectus> but now it doesn't start at all
<lied> url please :)
<esa> Intel 83801DB-ICH4 on Kubuntu 7.04... Has somebody an idea?
<Daisuke_Ido> lied: no one wrote it down, sorry.
<ahmed> does any one know a good java ide on linux then ??
<Lectus> the only thing I can start is recovery mode
<Daisuke_Ido> ahmed: how about... SUN?
<lied> Daisuke_Ido: lol :)
<esa> Ahmed... ECLIPSE
<lied> Daisuke_Ido: scroll up with "page up"
<DJServers> !socket
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about socket - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arkanabar> lectus, I may not have the correct package name.
<ahmed> well other that eclipse
<DJServers> someone where to get a mysqld.sock file?
<ahmed> cause eclipse swing designer is baddd
<DJServers> nows
<Daisuke_Ido> lied: i was being sarcastic
<Daisuke_Ido> Lectus: did you use XGL?
<ahmed> Daisuke_Ido: SUN ??
<equex> how can i get rid of ati propiteary driver from 7.04 ? installing them was probably not a good idea, now i cant reenable my 3d
<DJServers> where do i get a mysqld.sock file?\
<Lectus> Daisuke_Ido: yes
<Daisuke_Ido> ahmed: sun's java sdk, but that doesn't really help the IDE part...
<BluesKaj> Lectus, ctrl+alt+F1 at the prompt sudo apt-get remove beryl , then ctrl+alt+F7 , should get you back to the login page
<ahmed> YEA
<ahmed> am askin abt an ide
<ahmed> i used to use jcreator
<Daisuke_Ido> Lectus: you have an nvidia card
<ahmed> is there is a linux version for it ?
<Daisuke_Ido> and you chose to use XGL
<Lectus> BluesKaj: I'll try... thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: he used xgl which means he had to edit the kde startup script thing
<Daisuke_Ido> which means broken all to heck
<DJServers> where do i get a mysqld.sock file?
<BluesKaj> well , let him try that first
<Daisuke_Ido> and with an nvidia card...  should have just installed the drivers and beryl and been good with it
<arkanabar> blueskaj, lectus told me he tried sudo apt-get uninstall beryl already
<BluesKaj> he may have to reboot
<Daisuke_Ido> instead of following the instructions to get beryl working with an ati card (XGL instead of AIGLX)
<BluesKaj> it's hard to remove when you're running in X , arkanabar
<Lectus> Daisuke_Ido: I fount it
<Lectus> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_nVidia was this tutorial
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> I need help
<Daisuke_Ido> WARNING: THIS HAS BEEN KNOWN TO BREAK FEISTY IN SOME INSTANCES, BREAKING THE WHOLE GUI SYSTEM AND NOT ALLOWING THE UBUNTU GUI TO LOAD SINCE NVIDIA CANNOT LOAD THE KERNEL MODULE
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry for caps, copy/paste
<Daisuke_Ido> !ask | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<artabrahao> How install vnc server?
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: What a pity ubuntu has no meaningful runlevels, or you could just boot to runlevel three to fix things like that.
<Lectus> Daisuke_Ido: =\
<lied> artabrahao:  sudo aptitude install tightvnc
<Lectus> Daisuke_Ido: What to do now?
<BluesKaj> you can't remove beryl when X is running , if beryl has broken it ...has to be reconfigged from the TTY prompt ...I know cuz it happened to me .
<lied> artabrahao:  sudo aptitude install x11vnc
<ubuntu> I'm on a liveCD in ubuntu now. I dual boot XP and ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> jhutchins: was that sarcasm or is ubuntu actually lacking runlevels?
<ubuntu> can someone read my forum post about my predicament?
<raylu> Daisuke_Ido, it's not that big of a problem. as long as you've backed up your xorg.conf, you can always restore it in a console
<ubuntu> http://www.binrev.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=30578
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: It lacks meaningful runlevels.
<artabrahao> <lied> tks
<lied> ubuntu:  your are in _k_ubuntu!
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: 2-5 are identical.
<ubuntu> yeah, this is the default channel Konversation logged me into
<lied> artabrahao:  these are two different vnc server!
<david2_> I used the webbrowser to set up a printer
<Daisuke_Ido> raylu: that's great, except to start kde with xgl you have to edit your kde startup script which isn't in xorg.conf :)
<lied> artabrahao:  have also a look at i thinks its called krfb
<david2_> I got it going on that computer but I want to share it with others
<compilerwriter> Am I correct in believing vmware to be installed with 7.04 already?
<jhutchins> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<david2_> I aint doing it right
<artabrahao> <lied> is the same of sudo -apt get install x11vnc?
<david2_> Cool
<lied> artabrahao:  yes
<lied> artabrahao:  there are many implementations of vnc in linux...
<lied> artabrahao: i normally use tightvnc
<lied> but if you want to access the exactky same desktop what you just see you have to use x11vnc
<artabrahao> <lied> the client is the same for windows?
<lied> artabrahao:  hm? tightvnc is also available for win
<BluesKaj> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<compilerwriter> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<stevec_> DJServers: mysql.sock should be created when the server starts
<jhutchins> See also #vmware
<david2_> How do you find the name of your printer
<raylu> artabrahao, you can also use krdc
<raylu> which comes with kde
<david2_> apparently pulling it ogff localhost:631 doesnt work
<jhutchins> david2_: localhost:631 should be the cups configuration system.
<stevec_> tightvnc gets my vote anarl
<david2_> no KIDDING!
<david2_> IO can read
<david2_> just cant type
<jhutchins> david2_: Well, you should be fine then, won't need any help from me.
<temceln> you are too technical
<artabrahao> <raylu> what is krdc?
<david2_> "ipp://192.168.0.1/printers/<name of printer>" blah blah
<david2_> so something sint right
<lied> artabrahao: raylu krdc is gui frontend for vnc in kde
<david2_> I copy the info off the pother computer and it aint working
<artabrahao> <raylu> what is krfb?
<lied> artabrahao:  oops sorry krfb is for desktop sharing and krdc is for connecting to vnc
<DJServers> has  someone got the file: mysqld.sock ??
<raylu> artabrahao, remote desktop client
<raylu> =rdc
<raylu> rfb = remote desktop sharing (server, i guess)
<artabrahao> <lied> I'm not using kde, I'm using gnu(?) does kfdb works with a vnc client?
<raylu> DJServers, what do you need it for?
<raylu> artabrahao, krdc works with vnc
<raylu> *servers, yes
<lied> and rdp (windows remote bullshit)
<DJServers> i need the file for my mysql server it dusnt create the socket any more
<DJServers> raylu, do you have it?
<artabrahao> <raylu> works with kge and gnome?
<lied> DJServers:  can you give me the exact error message
<DJServers> ok wait a sec
<tin> #freebsd
<tin> oop
<DJServers> frank@Computer2:~$ mysql
<DJServers> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<DJServers> here you go
<david2_> nothjing is happening the job is just stiitng there pending
<DJServers> that file isnt in my system
<stevec_> DJServers: whats the output of ls -lh /var/run/mysqld
<raylu> DJServers, that means you haven't configured the connection properly
<raylu> artabrahao, it should. most kde apps work in gnome
<DJServers> frank@Computer2:~$ ls -lh /var/run/mysqld
<DJServers> total 0
<lied> DJServers:  mysqlclient -u root -p
<stevec_> DJServers: whats the output of ls -lh /var/run (only interested in the mysqld folder)
<lied> so i have to reboot
<lied> cu
<DJServers> stevec_ how to see that
<stevec_> ls -lh /var/run
<stevec_> just let me see the output of the line of mysqld
<DJServers> typ in konsole right?
<stevec_> yep
<DJServers> wtf that is much
<stevec_> DJServers: im reading from this link btw http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-19402.html
<DJServers> and that is?
<artabrahao> what is the remote desktop, how it works?
<stevec_> DJServers: btw you are getting that error whilst trying to start your server right?
<DJServers> yeah
<stevec_> DJServers: im after this line - drwxr-xr-x 2 mysql   mysql     88 May 20 12:27 mysqld
<stevec_> DJServers: from ls -lh /var/run
<DJServers> drwxr-xr-x 2 mysql      root         40 2007-04-03 13:08 mysqld
<DJServers> i get that
<DJServers> but how to solve the prob whit the mysqld.sock file?
<DJServers> stevec_ , cant you send me your file?
<dr0hne> hi, I'
<stevec_> DJServers: that won't help, whats in your my.cnf
<dr0hne> m using ubuntu 6.10 and the sound goes calm after a while
<DJServers> wait a sec stevec
<OlliK> can anyone help me to find the way to change the background color and appearance of the K-menu?
<OlliK> I found way to change the whole panel but when I click on the K-button, the menu background didn't change the same as the panel
<s330d3r> can anyone here help me with a wifi problem?
<DJServers> Stevec where to send it to you? private msg is blocked
<stevec_> DJServers: paste it to pastebin.ca
<DJServers> to what?
<DJServers> whats that?
<raylu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stevec_> just put it in your browser and paste your my.cnf in it
<DJServers> o ok
<DJServers> here is the link
<DJServers> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21723/
<DJServers> seeing any wrong line's?
<stevec_> DJServers: hmm, nah it looks ok
<stevec_> DJServers: try chgrp mysql /var/run/mysqld
<stevec_> in a conole
<stevec_> console
<stevec_> actually nah that not going to do anything
<stevec_> DJServers: how are you starting the server?
<DJServers> whit: sudo mysql start
<stevec_> DJServers: and where about its your my.cnf file located?
<stevec_> DJServers: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start ??
<DJServers> it is in: /etc/mysql
<DJServers> fail
<DJServers> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start  = fail
<stevec_> DJServers: just installed mysql on my workstation and it starts no problem
<stevec_> DJServers: didnt change any config
<DJServers> nope
<DJServers> i just installed it
<DJServers> mayby reinstall it?
<stevec_> can you post contents of /var/log/mysql.err and /var/log/mysql.log
<DJServers> what?
<stevec_> cat /var/log/mysql.err and put it in pastebin
<DJServers> okay
<DJServers> there is noting in that file :P
<stevec_> DJServers: i'd just try to uninstall it and reinstall again, mine instaleld no probelm
<stevec_> unless any else has any other ideas?
<DJServers> but do it unstall it and re install?
<DJServers> do i need to do that?
<stevec_> DJServers: try "sudo mysqld" and let me know the output
<DJServers> ok wait a sec
<DJServers> paste it here?
<stevec_> better not, use pastebin
<stevec_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DJServers> okay
<DJServers> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21724/
<llp78> i need to burn a uif file in linux - any ideas ?
<stevec_> DJServers: hmm, Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Cannot assign requested address
<stevec_> DJServers: can you do a "ps ax | grep mysql"
<DJServers> frank@Computer2:~$ ps ax | grep mysql
<DJServers>  9274 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep mysql
<stevec_> whats the ip of your pc? is it the same as you have in my.cnf?
<DJServers> mayby need to change the bindip in 127.0.0.1 ??
<DJServers> no
<stevec_> DJServers: change ip in my.cnf to 127.0.0.1
<DJServers> ok wait a sec
<Zabulus> ok, i need some more help, trying to install feisty over dapper
<DJServers> and now try to start it again?
<stevec_> DJServers: yes
<Zabulus> trying to set up the partitions, dual boot system, so cant wipe the whole hd
<DJServers> whit: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start ?
<stevec_> DJServers: yes
<DJServers> it says
<DJServers> frank@Computer2:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<DJServers>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [ OK ] 
<DJServers> /etc/init.d/mysql: line 122: /etc/mysql/debian-start: No such file or directory
<DJServers> now it works right?
<stevec_> DJServers: bloody hell man!! do a ps ax | grep mysql again
<stevec_> DJServers: you should see mysqld processes
<stevec_> DJServers: 'mysql -u root' should give you access to mysql console
<muaddib> anyone familiar with how KAudioCreator works?
<DJServers> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21726/    there it stands
<stevec_> DJServers: Finally!!!! you were trying to bind to an incorrect ip address, if you want that sql server accessible over the network you will have to change the bind ip to the ip the server has
<Zabulus> can someone help me set up the partitions for installing linux?
<DJServers> lawl
<DJServers> well thx  :P
<DJServers> finaly it works :p\
<stevec_> DJServers: shouldnt be getting this tho - /etc/init.d/mysql: line 122: /etc/mysql/debian-start: No such file or directory
<Captain_Haddock> Samba issues :( I have the same problem as this chap: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2245430&postcount=7
<Captain_Haddock> Any ideas?
<stevec_> DJServers: but never mind, you can getting working on it now at least!
<DJServers> yeah
<Captain_Haddock> Samba installation issues rather.
<DJServers> one last question how to make an account lol
<stevec_> DJServers: been a long time since i did any mysql, i'd read the docs on mysql.com
<DJServers> but i mean a user for phpmyadmin is root but what is the pass
<mikkael> i need help to get twinview enabled by default when i start my computer. nvidia-settings creates a xorg.conf that doesnt start x, but i can enable twinview "on the fly", need to push "apply what's possible" though ..
<artabrahao> when I type sudo aptitude install x11vnc the erro is that cant find a packag x11vnc
<stevec_> DJServers: don't know what the default are, just blank i think
<Zabulus> when setting up the partition for the root file system, do i use primary or logical?
<stevec_> Zabulus: depends
<DJServers> wait i take a look
<stevec_> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<DJServers> yeah its blank
<stevec_> DJServers: ok make sure you change that!
<DJServers> yeah :P
<DJServers> gonne do it right now :P\
<Zabulus> ok, i have a dual boot, so not gonna reformat whole thing, trying to install over my dapper
<Zabulus> whats the best way to do that?
<stevec_> Zabulus: have you tried google?
<DJServers> where the hell to change it :P
<Zabulus> i kind of figured this would be a better place to find info on it
<stevec_> DJServers: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/default-privileges.html
<stevec_> Zabulus: at least have a look first before asking here
<david2_> woohoo
<david2_> finally causght the typos
<david2_> printer works
<OlliK> Alright now I got the Kmenu transparent, but I would still like to change the background color of it. I just went through the whole list of colors in the Appearance -> Colors but that all seems to be colors for different windows etc, but not for the Kmenu. Does anyone know where to change the background color of the Kmenu?
<JohnM> hi, i've just installed kubuntu, but have no sound, and nothing is muted in alsa mixer, my sound chipset is an intel 82801G (ICH 7 family), anyone know what's wrong? thanks in advance =)
<mikkael> OlliK: it got the color of drop down menus
* stevec_ really wishes people would google before asking, 99% of problems can be solved through a bit research
<stevec_> JohnM: someone has same prob a bit earlier, you havent got headphones plugged in have you?
<Zabulus> JohnM: i had that same problem, trying going into your bios and disabling the onboard sound
<Captain_Haddock> stevec_: I did :P Please put me out of my misery :(
<Captain_Haddock> This is driving me up the wall and out of the roof :/
<stevec_> Captain_Haddock: not directed at you :-)
<david2_> Better if people just tell you teh answer didn't you know that?
<stevec_> Captain_Haddock: what problems with samba
<OlliK> mikkael: Where can I change the color of drop down menus?
<david2_> Easier top rememeber lol
<stevec_> david2_: just sheer laziness
<Captain_Haddock> stevec_: I have the same problem as this chap: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2245430&postcount=7
<jorunnm> I want to look through the log from what the sudo user has done in konsole the last two days. Is that possible?
<DJServers> stevec_, Thx You Very Much Dude! :P
<DJServers> your the best!
<mikkael> OlliK: Kcontrol, colors, the background color of the thing if you click on "file" or so
<JohnM> i dont have headphones plugged in and its onboard sound so wouldnt disabling it be counterproductive?
<DJServers> but i now gonne install my site
<stevec_> Captain_Haddock: sorry, absolutrly no idea :-(
<artabrahao> when I type sudo aptitude install x11vnc the erro is that cant find a packag x11vnc
<stevec_> DJServers: no prob
<Captain_Haddock> stevec_: np, thanks for looking :)
<stevec_> Captain_Haddock: im new to ubuntu so the package installation stuff i dont understand properly, just moved from gentoo myself
<jorunnm> how can I view the last commandoes the sudo user has done. Isn't there a log file?
<stevec_> jorunnm: .bash_history ?
<jorunnm> stevec_: yes
<Captain_Haddock> stevec_: ah cool. Isn't that something of a rarity? Gentoo to Ubuntu (hey, that rhymes!)
<OlliK> mikkael: That's odd, because it changes something that is called "window background", and it seems the menu backgrond color doesn't change from that...
<stevec_> Captain_Haddock: got sick of the compiles on my workstatsion, still keep gentoo on my servers
<OlliK> mikkael: Even though I clicked on the dropdown-menu in the image
<Captain_Haddock> I see
<stevec_> jorunnm: are they not in that file?
<jorunnm> stevec_: so that's a file... Where?
<OlliK> mikkael: Maybe there is a separate color selection in some other Styles, I'm using .net style right now
<stevec_> home directory of the user, e.g. /home/user/.bash_history
<jorunnm> stevec_: thanks
<DJServers> steve_ , how do you talk in red like that?
<stevec_> DJServers: type the oether users name properly, type stev then press tab and it should auto complete
<DJServers> steve_
<DJServers> tlawl\
<n0n4m3> lol
<n0n4m3> :>
<DJServers> doesnt matter\
<stevec_> just type 'stev" then press tab
<stevec_> for you i type 'dj' then press tab
<artabrahao> How install a vnc server?
<DJServers> stevec_: test
<DJServers> the
<stevec_> artabrahao: apt-get may help
<DJServers> wtf
<stevec_> DJServers: thats it !!!
<DJServers> lawl
<n0n4m3> :)
<DJServers> stevec_:  Yeah i think so :P
<stevec_> artabrahao: start adept-manager search for vnc, surely you can work it out from there!
<DJServers> someone nows a good site script?
<ahmed>  guys help plz. i have just installed kde on ubuntu , when i open the start menu some of the application icons doesnt show up....
<Jack3> hey guys
<Jack3> this is really screwed up, i restarted ubuntu, and now my wirless card doesnt seem to exist, but my ethernet still works
<Jack3> my wireless was eth1
<Jack3> but now i only have eth0, my ethernet
<stevec_> Jack3: whats the output of "dmesg | grep eth"
<artabrahao> <stevec_> artabrahao: start adept-manager search for vnc
<ahmed>  guys help plz. i have just installed kde on ubuntu , when i open the start menu some of the application icons doesnt show up....
<raylu> ahmed, which ones?
<artabrahao> <stevec_> start adept-manager search for vnc?
<raylu> oh. wait, i remember that happening
<raylu> ahmed, the gnome one's won't show up, iirc. that's normal
<ahmed> hmm
<ahmed> wat should i do then
<ahmed> but they run though
<Daisuke_Ido> ahmed: add them manually
<raylu> you can either just leave it or edit the menu and put them back in
<stevec_> artabrahao: clck the start menu button, go to system, select adept-manager, when that starts type vnc in the search box
<Jack3> stevec_, http://pastebin.ca/498824
<ahmed> edit the meNU ?
<stevec_> :-s
<ahmed> u mean change every single icon ?
<raylu> ahmed, basically...yeah :P
<ahmed> ouch
<ahmed> one more thing then
<stevec_> Jack3: hmm, yes it does seem to have vanished!!!
<ahmed> when i try to switch to 3d mode in the chess game it mentions something abd glide or some 3d driver and doesnt work
<ahmed> any idea abt that ?
<stevec_> Jack3: card firmly inserted in your machine?
<Jack3> stevec_, i tried ifconfig eth1 up also
<Jack3> stevec_, its built in wirless
<Daisuke_Ido> ahmed: what video card?
<ahmed> ati radeon x1800 mobility
<Daisuke_Ido> k, are you using default drivers?
<stevec_> Jack3: if it doesn't show up on dmesg it isn't there basically
<ahmed> but already recognized in restricted drivers and worked
<DJServers> what is a good  site for webhosting?
<Daisuke_Ido> odd
<ahmed> using fglrx driver
<Jack3> stevec_, then wtf happened???????
<Jack3> how can a wifi connection disapear
<stevec_> Jack3: don't know, could the card of borked maybe?
<Jack3> last thing i did was install a bunch of ubuntustudio apps
<llp78> DJServers design-a-host.com is very cheap
<stevec_> Jack3: ah its builtin! im not sure then, unles it's broken
<ulrich> hey.. does anyone know where i can upload wallpapers to the wallpaperbase of kde?
<Daisuke_Ido> servage.net
<Jack3> i doubt it randomyl broke on a reboot
<Jack3> it was workin perfect before
<Jack3> fuck
<stevec_> Jack3: ive seen stranger!! try a boot disk and see if it's recognised in that
<Jack3> maybe i should start ubuntu in failsafe
<ahmed> guys how to make the cube efffect in kubuntu
<Jack3> and see if it gives an error when trying to bring it up
<ahmed> know wat i mean,,
<Daisuke_Ido> ahmed: beryl
<stevec_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jack3> ahmed, beryl
<ahmed> i wanna play a little bit with kubuntu effects
<jmichaelx> i just finished resizing the ntfs partition on my harddrive, and made a new ext3 partition, however the information about my partitions that shows up in konqueror is now all wrong. to i need to get the PC to update something for it to get all of the the new info about the changed partitions??
<llp78> ahmed gets boring very quick does the cube..
<artabrahao> <stevec_> a lot of vnc viewer and vnc password but none vnc server
<stevec_> jmichaelx: you tried a good old microsoft style reboot
<stevec_> artabrahao: theres a package called bloody vncserver!
<jmichaelx> stevec_: yeah, rebooted several times
<DJServers> llp78: i mean a site script so people can buy a domain from me?
<sercik> Hi people
<llp78> artabrahao just do a sudo apt-get install vncserver
<stevec_> artabrahao: infact press alt-f2, then type krfb
<jmichaelx> stevec_: konqueror now shows a 76 GB partition that does not (and never did) exist
<raylu> jmichaelx, try qtparted
<raylu> konqueror only shows mounted partition
<raylu> s
<stevec_> yeah i seconf qtparted
<llp78> DJServers: havent a clue then.. sorry
<mweijts> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jmichaelx> raylu: i used gparted to make the partition, and the partitions show up fine in it
<sercik> How can i change at startup the owneer of /dev/net/tun??
* stevec_ is off to have a drink and watch tv
<llp78> jmichaelx: what does sudo fdisk -l
<jmichaelx> raylu: why would konqueror show a 76GB partition that doesn't exist?
<michael__> stevec_, i fixed it
<michael__> but something is odd
<ahmed> guys ,, wat candy eye features are there in ubuntu other than beryl ??
<jmichaelx> llp78: the partitions seem to show up ok there
<jmichaelx> brb
<Jack3> apparently on my boot up menu, i have now 4 choices, ubuntu generic and ubuntu generic failsafe, and ubuntu latenecy and ubuntu latenecy failsafe
<raylu> ahmed, compiz
<ahmed> wat does it do then
<Jack3> i booted up the generic and it worked
<Jack3> where the hell did low latency come from?
<raylu> ahmed, beryl is a fork of compiz. so...not much else
<stevec_> Jack3: dunno, i use low latency tho
<Jack3> wha
<Jack3> that wasnt there before
<Jack3> before i just had generic....
<Jack3> also, is there a key shortcut for opening a konsole
<ahmed> sooo thats it beryl - candy,, any other eye candy stuff ??
<Jack3> ahmed, you will see you wont want any other eye candy
<jmichaelx> raylu: when i try to mount the new partition in konqueror, i get this message 'hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000'
<Jack3> most people use beryl for like 10 min than tone it way down cause its annyoing
<raylu> jmichaelx, why are you using konq to mount?
<raylu> jmichaelx, what folder are you looking at to see the partition?
<ahmed> installed beryl
<ahmed> how to run it Lol//
<raylu> ahmed, alt+f2, beryl-manager
<ahmed> when i press alt f2 nothing happens
<jmichaelx> raylu: why wouldn't a person use konqueror to mount?  i am looking in media:/
<raylu> ahmed, try kmenu > cun command
<raylu> jmichaelx, unless you ran kdesu konqueror, you won't have root permissions need to mount
<jmichaelx> ahhh
<Arwen> fsck, a netsplit?
<sercik> hi i have a problem that not regarding kubuntu, but you are always gentle with me so i hope that you can help the same
<RobNyc> anyone knows how to install nvdiai drivers ?
<sercik> i need to start inadyn (dns client) on a redhat derivated distribution but it don't execute rc.local
<llp78> this will auto mount at startup
<jmichaelx> llp78: ok.... ty
<sercik> RobNyc: do sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<raylu> ahmed, run it in a terminal
<llp78> jmichaelx 2 secs ill show you my fstab so you get the idea - for ref
<RobNyc> sercik, doesnt matter if I had an old, mid, new card ?
<sercik> i need to start inadyn (dns client) on a redhat derivated distribution but it don't execute rc.local
<jmichaelx> llp78: ok great
<sercik> yes
<ahmed> how to
<sercik> it does matter search on nvidia site
<llp78> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sercik> and see which gpu is supported from nvidia -legacy and from nvidia
<ahmed> hello
<jmichaelx> llp78: i have to run, i appreciate the help.... i'll figure out how to add the partition to the fstab when i get back
<llp78> jmichaelx http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21727/
<jmichaelx> ok great, ty
<llp78> jmichaelx no probs
<jmichaelx> llp78: i will defintitely look that over...
<sercik> please  you are always gentle with me help me with my problem also if is not kubuntu related
<PhinnFort> wtf does Firefox automagically steal all the friggin file associations?
<PhinnFort> suddenly all my images open up in that damn browser
<raylu> gwenview was still my default after installing ff
<PhinnFort> not here...
<PhinnFort> suddenly gwenview was second
<PhinnFort> well, I don't use Firefox, so I guess I'll purge it
<Graham> Is there anyone here who's good with images and could do me a favour?
<intelikey> molten images, graven images, disk imagec, data grams ?
<sercik> please noone can risolve my prolem: i need to execute a command at startup and i need to create a script
<intelikey> command ?
<sercik> i need to launch a dyndns client
<sercik> inadyn is its name
<intelikey> agrs ?
<sercik> the problem is that rc.local is not executed at boot
<sercik> only inadyn
<intelikey> wow,  it's what ?
<eljefe> sercik: for dyndns i have an entry in my root's crontab
<eljefe> ipcheck its named
<eljefe> 00 */2 * * *            /usr/sbin/ipcheck -d /home/eljefe/bigboi/Linux -l -r checkip.dyndns.org:8245 username 'password' my.dyndnsdomain.org
<eljefe> it runs every two hours
<sercik> eljefe: could past me that correctly on pastebin??
<sercik> ipcheck is also a dyndns client?
<eljefe> yes it is
<eljefe> i'll go to pastebin, brb
<sercik> thank you
<eljefe> sercik: read this too while you wait http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=1612
<hydan> is there a way to remove ubuntu and install kubuntu w/out deleting everything save for gnome?
<hydan> i want to swap over to kde
<sercik> hydan: you can install kde in ubuntu if you want
<sercik> or xfce if you like
<ScarFreewill> is there a openssl-dev pakage in ubuntu's repos?
<ScarFreewill> !info openssl
<ubotu> openssl: Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8c-4build1 (feisty), package size 977 kB, installed size 2304 kB
<ScarFreewill> !info openssl-dev
<ubotu> Package openssl-dev does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<eljefe> sercik: http://pastebin.ca/498892
<eljefe> hydan: if you have space, just add KDE: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<eljefe> hydan: (open a terminal and type/paste 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' (no quotes)
<eljefe> sercik: note that the crontab command runs every two hours, not necessarily at boot up...
<intelikey> hydan remove libgnome*
<eljefe> you can change its frequency but the DynDNS people ask that you don't allow it to run more often than every 15min as it bogs down their servers.  15 min seems excessive to me, and every 2hrs on my desktop is fine (its not a laptop, doesn't get new IPs too often)
<hydan> ok it's loading
<eljefe> does anyone have a NEC Versa FXi laptop?  My Xubuntu isn't loading the sound, no sound plays at all
<intelikey> eljefe no mines an M   but the trubleshooting sound wiki might help
<nadir> for intel core duo do i use the 64-bit PC (AMD64) alternate install CD ?
<fdoving> eljefe: note that anacron tries to run all "missed" (once) jobs since shutdown, after booting.
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eljefe> fdoving: meaning that crontab commands will be run at boot?  cool!
<nadir> im cunfused it says EM64T Xeon ??? but amd64?
<fdoving> eljefe: yup.
<nadir> i want the arch for intel core duo
<kakarott> necesito ayuda
<tsdgeos> !es
<kakarott> quien me manda la ayuda en espaol
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eljefe> kakarott: visite Ud #kubuntu-es
<fdoving> nadir: em64t is amd64. thats the same arch.
<nadir> fdoving: so should i use the 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD ?
<nadir> for intel core duo?
<eljefe> intelikey: i've tried that :(
<fdoving> nadir: i recommend using the x86 one.
<fdoving> nadir: it'll work better for you, if you're installing a desktop system.
<nadir> fdoving: but thats not 64 bit right, but ill take your advise anyway
<yuriy> nadir: core duos are 32-bit, use the i386 cd
<Aeos> whenever I try to run the live DVD I get this error: Error: microcode bcm43xx_microcode5.fw
<nadir> yuriy: really ok, cool
<Tarantulafudge> How do I install multimedia support on kubuntu?
<Arwen> yuriy, really? Core Duos don't have EM64T support?
<fdoving> nadir: no, that's not 64bit, but i don't recommend 64bit for desktops yet, because of flash and various other things that isn't supported on that platform yet.
<Arwen> I mean, even the Prescotts did...
<yuriy> nadir core _2_ duos are 64-bit
<nadir> fdoving: ok
<nadir> ok i see tahnks guys
<eljefe> !medibuntu | Tarantulafudge
<ubotu> Tarantulafudge: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<intelikey> hmmm /me likes 64 bit more and more as i learn that flash and other non-free things are not supported there....
<dsmith_> heh
<fdoving> intelikey: get a powerpc :)
<Aeos> that depends on what you call free
<Arwen> intelikey, depends what you mean by "free" and "non-free". As far as I care, Flash *is* free.
<intelikey> Aeos free as in free speach   not free as in free beer
<fdoving> open :)
<intelikey> Arwen as far as you care....   i care differently.
<Arwen> oh yeah... and you can run 32-bit code on a 64-bit platform...
<dsmith_> supposedly faster..
<Tarantulafudge> eljefe: thanks
<SlimeyPete> why on earth would you like something more just because it restricts your options? You can *choose* not to run non-free software but it makes no sense to choose a platform which will stop you from ever changing your mind.
<intelikey> SlimeyPete i "do" choose not to.
<SlimeyPete> right. But you can choose not to just as easily on 32-bit.
<fdoving> SlimeyPete: good point, but in choosing a platform that does not have support for it, you can be part of, maybe, making the non-free softwaremakers support that platform.
<SlimeyPete> mmm, but they're likely to support it in a non-free way, which isn't much good if you don't like non-free software ;)
<fdoving> it's better than no support anyway.
<Tarantulafudge> wouldn't it be eaiser for ubuntu just to include an agreement that says 'I agree that I am from X country (that supports medibuntu) so that everyone could install it anyway?
<intelikey> i could ask the same question tho. why on earth would you like something moer just because it "can" support the very industry that opposes open source ?     so it's all a point of like and dislike philosophy
<SlimeyPete> intelikey: because it gives me more options. I like having options :)
<intelikey> and also off topic
<SlimeyPete> this is true. Sorry.
<Tarantulafudge> Why does amarok not support mp3 while totem does by default?
<Tarantulafudge> makes no sense
<Daisuke_Ido> Tarantulafudge: but totem *doesn't* by default, at least not the version included in ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> you have to install the proper codecs either way
<Tarantulafudge> Daisuke_Ido: it does I was just on a freshly installed ubuntu fiesty 7.04 and totem played my collection perfectly
<Daisuke_Ido> totem may make this seamless, i haven't used it in some time
<Tarantulafudge> Daisuke_Ido: I just think that either distro should have the same codecs available
<Daisuke_Ido> the same codecs *are* available, amarok just doesn't (apaprently) install them seamlessly
<fdoving> Daisuke_Ido: doesn't it just ask if you want to install it, click yes, and it does it all for you?
<Tarantulafudge> Daisuke_Ido: install them seamlessly?
<Daisuke_Ido> fdoving: in theory
<Tarantulafudge> fdoving: totem didn't ask me a thing
<intelikey> my cpu fan just died...
<Tarantulafudge> Daisuke_Ido: and amarok crashed when I tried using that feature
<fdoving> Tarantulafudge: i have no idea what totem does.
<Daisuke_Ido> Tarantulafudge: so go to adept and look for mp3
<fdoving> bbl.. kid -> bed.
<intelikey> i think i better power off.  and see to this issue.
<eljefe> intelikey: good luck!
<intelikey> not having a cpu fan   could be a problem.
<intelikey> eljefe k ty.
<eljefe> how do i mute/unmute in Alsamixer ?
<thingy> eljefe, m key i think
<Sk-etch> \
<Tarantulafudge> hey guys
<eljefe> Tarantulafudge: hi
<sercik> eljefe you are very very gentle thank you!!!
<eljefe> sercik: does it work for you?
<sercik> i was to lunch
<sercik> i'll try after
<Tarantulafudge> eljefe: lol my bad konversation doesn't automatically switch channels
<sercik> eljefe: try to press the m key on keyboard
<eljefe> Tarantulafudge: :)
<sercik> why do you use alsamixer??
<eljefe> m key doesn't seem to do anything
<sercik> you don't use kmix?
<eljefe> sercik: i cannot get my laptop sound working :(
<eljefe> i do use kmix but that laptop has Xubuntu; I installed KMix to try it but nothing still
<sercik> the problem is not to mute but to unmute :=
<sercik> :)=
<sercik> you can try alsaconf
<sercik> is a text program to install soundcard
<eljefe> sercik: yes, well... unmute then, but nothing works.  alsaconf isn't a part of *buntu i don't think
<sercik> i'm not sure if is in repository but you can download it from alsa
<eljefe> i know... sometimes it is easier to install a new distro than it is to get one working!  maybe i am lazy though
<MaDiNfO_> is fiesty goint to have kaffeine 0.8.4 ?
<MaDiNfO_> going
<eljefe> the laptop works except for the sound; I am worried it was shut off in its Windows98 days and nothing that I do will fix it...
<sercik> eljefe: exists a graphical mixer for xfce
<eljefe> sercik: i know but its horrible
<sercik> ah ok
<eljefe> but thanks! :)
<lola> italia
<eljefe> without sounds i feel so limited even though it is a minimal part of what i do
<lola> italia
<lola> #ubuntu.it
<eljefe> does anyone know if Feisty will get KDE 3.5.7 ?
<sercik> eljefe: i understand you problem you need to search for alsa compatibility or you can try oss
<sercik> lola quale  il problema?
<eljefe> i tried OSS, but i don't get how to do it
<eljefe> i tried blacklisting the ALSA module and loading the OSS module but I get errors of 'Sound not configured' or something
<lola> comre si fa ad ascoltare la musica in mp3^^^
<Tm_T> english here thank you
<lola> sercik
<lola> come si fa ad ascoltare la musica in mp3??
<Tm_T> !it | lola sercik
<ubotu> lola sercik: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sercik> lola se vuoi andare sul canale italiano devi fare /j #kubuntu-it
<sercik> Tm_T: don't get anger!!
<godvirus> how do i install gcc-4.2 on feisty?
<sercik> i have only helped a little lola with my italian
<Tm_T> sercik: I won't just stick in english here or go to italian channel ;)
<eljefe> sercik: i will try more later but not right now, thank you for your help and please let me know if you get your DynDNS working!
<eljefe> sercik: thanks for helping Lola by the way :)
<sercik> eljefe: thank you very much!! i'll be here again
<sercik> eljefe: i want to help as much as i can i'm a quite good kubuntu user now
* Aelwyn is away: Ausente por ahora.
<eljefe> sercik: yes our help makes others good makes them good helpers!
<eljefe> good bye for now
<Tm_T> hmm
<sercik> oookkk goodbye to all
<Tm_T> see you and have fun
<Tm_T> !away | Aelwyn
<ubotu> Aelwyn: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<NiceGuyUK> anyone played Max Payne 2 under WINE ?
* Aelwyn is back.
<Tm_T> Aelwyn: I hope you find the magic switch ;)
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(Kopec/#kubuntu) or rather, is there a linux software that would substitude a copier? (got scanner and printer)
(NiceGuyUK/#kubuntu) Kopec: scanning is done via SANE
(eXistenz/#kubuntu) What is the best multimedia plugin to install with firefox?
<NiceGuyUK> and then you just print the results like you would anythign else
<NiceGuyUK> !xsane | Kopec
<ubotu> Kopec: Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Kopec> NiceGuyUK: I actually need one click inteface, that grabs the current document in scanner and directly sends it to a copier
<Kopec> (printer)
<NiceGuyUK> hmm, not seen anythign like that, sorry
<Kopec> got several of programs like this under WIN, even works under WINE, but it cannot scan from under WINE, cause it hasbn't got TWAIN
* NiceGuyUK cheats and has one of those all-in-one scanner/printer/copier things.
<Kopec> :)
<NiceGuyUK> is twain not installable seperately in WINE, ie with a setup.exe sort of thing ?
<Kopec> tried, but with no success
<Kopec> it doesn't find te scanner itself
<Kopec> *didn't
<NiceGuyUK> maybe the scanning howto referenced above has alink to a one-click scan/print program ?
<RytmenPinnen> no perl audio converter in ubuntus repository?
<nomtw_> hi, i recently installed feisty fawn and noticed that line spacing in kde apps is unusally high
<nomtw_> is that configurable, post-install?
<raylu> line spacing?
<nomtw_> yes
<raylu> o.0, that's never been an issue. could you take a ss and show me?
<nomtw_> well, it's not extreme. just different from previous KDE installations (non Kubuntu)
<nomtw_> where could I upload the screenshot?
<bossss> hi all
<bossss> need some help if possible
<bossss> I need to instal virtual machine
<bossss> any of them that will run windows xp
<bossss> tried vmware server... get errors...
<bossss> kvm ...
<bossss> modprobe error
<bossss> virtualbox...
<bossss> nthn...
<bossss> any  ideas
<Daisuke_Ido> bochs maybe
<Runi22> Is it possible to get Quanta as a debian package?
<Tm_T> !info quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2382 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<Tm_T> well, apparently it is
<bossss> modprobe kvm-amd
<bossss> FATAL: Error inserting kvm_amd (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/kvm/kvm-amd.ko): Operation not supported
<bossss> what should I do?
<Runi22> !info Quanta Debian Package
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2382 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<Runi22> Sorry i was just looking for link, so that i could find it on the web
<Tm_T> Runi22: it's in repositories, so if you need to install it, just use adept/apt-get or any tool you like
<Fivetwentysix> I tried installing XFIRE and got the following error in terminal: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Tm_T> Runi22: if you need package file, look from packages.ubuntu.com for example
<Tm_T> xfire is...
<Fivetwentysix> ?
<Fivetwentysix> Xfire no longer supported or something?
<Fivetwentysix> errr Xchat i meant
<Fivetwentysix> loool
<Fivetwentysix> Just realised my typing error sorry about that.
<Daisuke_Ido> xchat = gtk = fugly.
<RawSewage> thats weird how Ubuntu doesnt come with an IRC client
<Tm_T> it does
<RawSewage> which
<Alberio> kubuntu, konversation...
<Tm_T> xchat or Konversation
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> Kubuntu has Konversation
<RawSewage> Ubuntu has none
<Tm_T> er?
<Alberio> which is why I said kubuntu, konversation
<Tm_T> really?
<RawSewage> I installed it last week
<RawSewage> I had to manually install xchat
<RawSewage> I use Konversation in Kubuntu..  I like Konversation
<Tm_T> RawSewage: sound weird
<Tm_T> RawSewage:
<Tm_T> well, there's gaim
<RawSewage> Does that have IRC
<Tm_T> sure
<Alberio> it officially does
<Tm_T> just like Kopete does
<Alberio> never personally tried it
<Tm_T> "officially" =)
<Alberio> yep :)
<heinkel_111> hey
<Daisuke_Ido> konversation or kvirc on kde are the best gui client options
<masterk> how do I make and join chatrooms in kopete?
<heinkel_111> does anyone know how to set which sound card gets the output (i just installed a soundblaster audigy 2 Zs and it is all quiet)
<Alberio> right click on the person and click start chat@masterk?
<Tm_T> masterk: click that hash icon in bottom of contact list and there "join"
<Tm_T> Alberio: err?
<Alberio> heinkel, for my dell, the one next to the microphone and other speaker port works with kubuntu, the row of them on the bottem for windows
<heinkel_111> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21739/
<Alberio> in kopete
<Alberio> you can right click on them
<Alberio> then start chat
<masterk> Tm_T it just brings up single person chat I can't invite ppl
<RytmenPinnen> is there an audio converter for kubuntu?
<heinkel_111> ^ linux can see both sound devices
<Tm_T> masterk: what protocols?
<masterk> yahoo
<Tm_T> heinkel_111: I usually disable onboard sound ;-P
<masterk> is the one I am trying now but I will need aim later
<Tm_T> masterk: No idea if it does support group chats
<heinkel_111> Tm_T:  how do I disbale the onboard sound then?
<Tm_T> heinkel_111: bios?
<Alberio> it can see both, but only works on one for me
<naegling23> When I enter kwin --replace into a terminal, im getting an X-error, does anyone know what can be going on?
<Alberio> you could always unplug :P
<Tm_T> naegling23: what error?
<Graham> Fellow people, I'd like to ask your opinion of the banner I just made for my site.
<Graham> www.13cliff.co.uk/get-linux/news.php
<Fivetwentysix> How do I make a link to a folder?
<Fivetwentysix> in terminal
<|lostbyte|> Fivetwentysix, -----> ln
<Tm_T> Fivetwentysix: ln -s /linked/folder link
<Tm_T> or so
<Alberio> graham, what did you use to make it?
<Graham> Fivetwentysix: ln -s /target/directory /place/of/link
<Graham> Alberio: Fireworks
<galathalion> halp! im having some troubles with my computer! My usbdisk wont mount properly and i get errormessages from some kind of ghostcrashes everytime i boot.
<Alberio> oh I just remembered the reason I came on here
<Alberio> on my computer, it won't let me log in. I'm thinking that either i've somehow locked myself out or something's wrong with KDE
<Alberio> the password's right
<Alberio> it goes to a black screen for a couple of seconds
<Alberio> then comes back to the login screen
<serenity> hi
<Alberio> does anybody have any ideas?
<llp78> kde
<Graham> Can you login pressing ctrl alt  f6 ?
<Fivetwentysix> Thanks Graham, that worked perfectly :-).
<Alberio> is that for console only?
<Graham> That'll only get you into a console, unless you know what you're doing.
<Alberio> I sort of know my way around bash, but not too well. I'll try it, thanks
<Alberio> bye
<serenity> i am looking for a software for streaming my desktop live into the internet. A kind of live-screencast. Is there any?
<Graham> Soo.... www.13cliff.co.uk/get-linux/news.php - opinions anyone?
<yknott> serenity: vlc +
<Graham> I know the letters are shit but are the drop down Menus and that picture of Tux cool?
<serenity> yknott: for streaming my desktop?
<yknott> streaming a video or whatever you can play in vlc
<llp78> Graham looks good - not much content though
<serenity> yknott: but my desktop is no video
<Graham> llp78: FFS... I'm working on it... of course' there's not much content.
<yknott> i see
<llp78> Graham kool d00d its looking good what you using to buiild that ?
<Graham> Images are with Fireworks and everything else is my own.
<Fivetwentysix> When I'm trying to move a file into a folder it says I don't have permission. Is there any way I can login as the owner through the desktop?
<llp78> Graham you using bluefish to code the html/css or ?
<Graham> No.
<llp78> Graham you just coding from a text editor ?
<Graham> Fivetwentysix: No. Use "sudo mv /the/file/you/want/to.move /move/to/directory/
<Graham> llp78: Some of it, some of it's with Dreamweaver.
<Graham> I know it's a bit newbish but it works for me, especially under wine :)
<llp78> Graham its all looking good - what version of dreamweaver you using via wine
<Fivetwentysix> I get this when trying to start bluefish:
<Fivetwentysix> ma@ma-linux:~$ bluefish
<Fivetwentysix> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Graham> 8
<llp78> i have only managed to get 8 installed - all the others bomb out on me
<llp78> :)
<SlimeyPete> Fivetwentysix: use quanta instead?
<Graham> Never tried other ones.
<llp78> tried cs2 & cs3 no go
<llp78> not without mega mods
<Fivetwentysix> SlimeyPete I'll try that.
<SlimeyPete> Fivetwentysix: I've only been using it a month, but so far it's been very good
<Graham> llp78: Does Flash or Fireworks work for you under Wine?
<llp78> Graham sorry havent tried
<Alberio> hello
<Alberio> I'm back
<Graham> They work for me, I was just wondering.
<Arwen> anyone here use VLC?
<SlimeyPete> yep
<Alberio> yea
<Graham> brb
<llp78> found i can do all on the system that i can do on xp or vista
<Arwen> can one of you do me a favor? I've packaged VLC 0.8.6b but I need someone to test it...
<jorunn> when I right click on the desktop I am able to create new -presentation, text document , ut I want to be enable o create an openffice document. Does anybody know how?
<Alberio> it let me log in. It was successful and everything, but I'm not sure what I am supposed to do once I got there. What do I do to try and fix it is what I mean
<crimsun> Arwen: I already have a merged package for gutsy.  I'm testing it.
<Arwen> aww... that's no fun
<heinkel_111> woha i worked out the stuff about switching between soundcards :)
<Arwen> guess I'm gonna have to try packaging a 0.9.0 snapshot..
<n0n4m3> Graham,
<n0n4m3> how can i use dreamweaver on kubuntu ?:D
<heinkel_111> that included almost blowing out my speakers as the creative card punches A LOT more than the onboard realtek :)
<n0n4m3> can u tell me ?:>
<n0n4m3> i don't know how to work
<Arwen> n0n4m3, you can't
<n0n4m3> with wine
<Alberio> does anybody know how I could get KDE up and running correctly again?
<llp78> n0n4m3 you need to download dreamweaver 8.0
<n0n4m3> and
<n0n4m3> then ?
<llp78> n0n4m3 install it under wine
<n0n4m3> i don't know how
<Arwen> n0n4m3, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=183
<n0n4m3> newer used
<n0n4m3> wine:D
<jorunn> does anybody of you know about a programme in linux which does more or less the same as moviemaker for MS WIndows?
<Arwen> jorunn, cinelerra
<llp78> n0n4m3 the command is sudo wine then thesetup.exe here
<heinkel_111> jorunn: avidemux, kino
<Arwen> bah, cinelerra ftw!
<RytmenPinnen> can some make perl audio converter to the ubuntu repositories?
<llp78> n0n4m3 you need wine first!!
<n0n4m3> i have it!
<n0n4m3> i jsut download
<n0n4m3> just*
<jorunn> Arwen: to difficult for small children. I've tried avidemux, kino, cinelerra..
<n0n4m3> dreamweaver
<n0n4m3> in kubuntu ?
<Arwen> jorunn, well, guess you're out of luck?
<llp78> if you have wine running and have dw8.0
<llp78> thencd to the dir of dreamweaver and
<snarfer> Hello, I have an issue with the PHP5 that's in the apt repos; the latest PHP5 is 5.2.2, and the one in the apt repos is 5.2.1
<Arwen> n0n4m3, try "wine path/to/dreamweaver/setup.exe"
<llp78> sudo wine setup.exe
<snarfer> Is this a known issue?
<Arwen> snarfer, that's not an issue....
<Arwen> !latest
<snarfer> Yes, it is.
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<jorunn> Arwen: Yes I don't see how we can continue using Linux in school when they aren't able to make digial stories in an easy way.
<K-Ryan> It's not an issue.
<Arwen> no, it's not
<snarfer> 5.2.2 is stable
<snarfer> And it works on my OSX partition
<Arwen> jorunn, wtf, "digital stories"?
<K-Ryan> Sometimes the latest version of something isn't the most stable
<snarfer> 5.2.2 is stable
<snarfer> And more secure
<Arwen> jorunn, besides, we already pointed out the best options there are - avidemux, cinelerra, and kino
* snarfer points to MOPB
<Arwen> snarfer, so go compile it
<Alberio> is anybody willing to help with a KDE problem? or would this be the wrong place to ask, but it's stopping a visual login
<Arwen> snarfer, nobody's stopping you
<LjL> snarfer, you're out of luck with Ubuntu. once a version of it is released, new packages *are not added or upgraded*, except for security patches and fixes to very serious bugs.
<LjL> !backports | snarfer
<ubotu> snarfer: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<LjL> snarfer: however, i doubt you'll ever find something as huge as php in backports
<snarfer> Hrm
<jorunn> Arwen: they= the children. Digita stories: they tell a "story" with their own comments, pictures, and sometimes background music
<K-Ryan> Alberio you can ask away, if someone can help, they will.
<snarfer> Well, php5.2.2 fixes several security issues outlined in MOPB
<LjL> snarfer, security issues can be fixed without moving to the new version too
<Arwen> jorunn, well, they can use avidemux, cinelerra, or kino. Or, you can go and install Windows.
<snarfer> http://www.php.net/ChangeLog-5.php
<Arwen> snarfer, so go package it yourself and apply for a universe exception
<snarfer> yes, but that is not the case here.
<snarfer> I shall do that.
<snarfer> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<LjL> snarfer, what are you trying to get at? packages in Ubuntu are simply not updated, period, no matter how much you'd like to see your favorite version of your favorite program. pick another distribution if you want bleeding edge packages, Ubuntu aims to put a well-tested ensemble of packages together.
<Alberio> K-Ryan, i'd asked before when graham suggested I try running in command-line only.
<Alberio> thanks
<Alberio> the problem was
<n0n4m3> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Alberio> that I couldn't log in
<jorunn> Arwen: I may, perhaps use Cinelerra, but I haven't learnt it good enough yet. But can I import pictures in these programmes? I may join a course to learn one of these programmes
<Alberio> it would take the password, the screen would turn black for a couple of seconds, then it would come bakc to the log in screen
<hydan> does kiba dock work with kde?
<K-Ryan> Hmm, so it's not a password thing.
<K-Ryan> Or a login issue
<Alberio> yea, and it lets me in console-only
<Arwen> jorunn, I don't know. Never used em myself, just know that they're the only choices you have.
<fuxker> hi all
<Arwen> inserting still images should be a function of all of those though
<K-Ryan> Did you install something that runs on start up Alberio?
<Alberio> no, don't believe so
<K-Ryan> Any settings changed?
<Alberio> was just doing the usual internet/ebooks
<Alberio> yea, that's what i was about to talk about
<Alberio> before that
<Alberio> I tried changing the size of the kde taskbar
<Alberio> in the configure panel menu
<Alberio> I changed it to small
<Alberio> but then
<Alberio> I tried changing it back
<Alberio> and it didn't work
<Alberio> it refused to change any more
<Fivetwentysix> What's the difference in between Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> Ubuntu uses Gnome, Kubuntu uses KDE
<Arwen> Fivetwentysix, one uses KDE and the other uses GNOME
<Alberio> ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde
<K-Ryan> *score*
<Alberio> and some different applications
<Fivetwentysix> What's more popular?
<Arwen> Ubuntu
<n0n4m3> Graham,
<Alberio> ubuntu I think.
<llp78> its personal choice
<K-Ryan> Ubuntu probably because you always hear about Ubuntu.
<Fivetwentysix> Any major advantages or disadvantages?
<K-Ryan> Nope
<llp78> everyone has a favorite
<Alberio> not really
<Alberio> just your choice of desktop environment
<K-Ryan> It's really just whichever one you like more.
<fuxker> i have one question , what is best distribution ??????? :
<fuxker> pls.
<K-Ryan> There is no best distro.
<ubuntu_> omg
<Alberio> that's definitely opinion
<K-Ryan> Certain distros are tailored to different needs.
<K-Ryan> It depends on your wants and needs.
<Alberio> even parts of distro's are different
<fuxker> which distribution is best ?
<Alberio> like ubuntustudio
<Alberio> there is no one best
<Arwen> !best | K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> There is NO best distro.
<ubotu> K-Ryan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Arwen> !best | fuxker
<ubotu> fuxker: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Arwen> oops
<ubuntu_> this is the most in-efficent IRC room I have EVER been into...
<fuxker> i know that was joke :)
<n0n4m3> llp78,
* Fivetwentysix doesn't understand why the linux community what seperate the desktop enviroments inbetween gnome and kde
<n0n4m3> i can't talk to you
<n0n4m3> on private
<n0n4m3> :(
<Fivetwentysix> *would
<masterk> how do I view all my system specs?
<K-Ryan> Fivetwentysix, it's just the basic layout of the dekstop that's really different.
<Arwen> !register | n0n4m3
<ubotu> n0n4m3: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Arwen> :-)
<K-Ryan> Some default programs are different.
<llp78> n0n4m3 register your nic name
<K-Ryan> But most of the programs are interchangeable.
<Alberio> K-Ryan, sorry, do you have any ideas to what I can do?
<fdoving> masterk: kinfocenter is nice, kmenu -> system -> kinfocenter
<Arwen> but KDE has amarok and k3b, which means KDE rules
<K-Ryan> Alberio: About that, did you modify your xorg.conf?
<Alberio> no
<masterk> thx
<ubuntu_> can i watch porn in linux
<K-Ryan> Just the taskbar...
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(PhinnFort/#kubuntu) masterk: http://phinnfort.phil0d0x.com/stuff/screenshots/skjermbilde2.png
(premier_/#kubuntu) fdoving: not fixed
(david2_/#kubuntu) All ya need to do is change a text file, blacklist the nvidia restricted drivers
(PhinnFort/#kubuntu) masterk: it's in norwegian, but you get the idea
(fdoving/#kubuntu) premier_: ah, the lists are locked. use
(fdoving/#kubuntu) premier_: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/apt/lists/lock' then.
<PhinnFort> masterk: got it?
<masterk> thats msn... maybe its cuz the user isnt in my aim list i can't block him
<premier_> fdoving: my sources list is all screwed up
<premier_> completely borked
<Arwen> masterk, and here we thought you were talking over IRC...
<PhinnFort> masterk: what do you get if you right-click?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* PhinnFort runs in fear
<Arwen> Tm_T, oi, wtf?
<PhinnFort> Tm_T: i swear, it wasn't me!
<Tm_T> Arwen: ?
<Arwen> just wondering why you're going all op-mode...
<Tm_T> PhinnFort: swearing is rude
<PhinnFort> sorry
<Tm_T> all op?
<premier_> !ohmy
<PhinnFort> [23:31]  *** ChanServ gives channel operator privileges to Tm_T.
<PhinnFort> !language
<hydan> is there an easy way to install kiba dock?
<premier_> where is your ubotu now?
<gnomefreak> hydan: no.
<Tm_T> just normal chan op
<PhinnFort> !botsnack
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<PhinnFort> a botsnack always gets it back quickly;)
<masterk> add to your contact list, send single message, start chat, warn user, and user info
<Arwen> hydan, yes, add trevino's svn to your sources.list and apt-get install kiba-dock
<rahul_> Hello EveryBody
<gnomefreak> Arwen: unless he rebuilt it it is still borked
<Arwen> gnomefreak, oh? didn't know that
<Tm_T> bah, forgot already why to wear this funny hat
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<PhinnFort> heh
<gnomefreak> Arwen: i had built it (i was the latest build) and upstream was broken
<Arwen> lol
<PhinnFort> dementia?
<Tm_T> yup, I'm too old
<PhinnFort> 20-something?
<gnomefreak> maybe ill try again once i get caught up
<Graham> jesus007: Hello, you rang earlier
<Tm_T> 120-something
<PhinnFort> Yoda beats the crap out of you
<dwidmann> a 20 something-being too old? Well ... work really does suck the will to live out of a person :\
<Graham> jesus007: Are you there...
<mo0osah> how do you change the beryl diamond logo?
<PhinnFort> Jesus is gone, please try again in three days
<PhinnFort> mo0osah: where?
<jesus007> graf2ix,
<PhinnFort> on the cube?
<jesus007> Graham,  ivn.
<mo0osah> PhinnFort: yes
<jesus007> nothing:D
<masterk> !speedstep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speedstep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jesus007> i need you
<jesus007> privateD:
<PhinnFort> mo0osah: there's an option somewhere in the settings
<masterk> what is speedstep
<PhinnFort> masterk: hz-control thingy
<graf2ix> jesus007 what?
<jesus007> nothing
<graf2ix> oki ^^
<masterk> does windows automatically take control of speedstep?
<Graham> jesus007: It won't let me reply to PMs
<masterk> because under windows everything runs faster
<PhinnFort> mo0osah: Desktop Cube.Filename.Image files on top/bottom
<jesus007> graf2ix,  u must register
<jesus007> wellll
<jesus007> graham **
<PhinnFort> masterk: if you have installed drivers ,yes
<jesus007> anyway
<jesus007> I'm going now
<jesus007> bye..
<Graham> jesus007: What did you want?
<jesus007> someting
<jesus007> with
<jesus007> dreamweaver..
<PhinnFort> soul?
<jesus007> on kubuntu..
<jesus007> but I'm sleepy
<mo0osah> PhinnFort: found it
<masterk> why doesn't linux take control of it by default?
<jesus007> now:)
<mo0osah> PhinnFort: thanks
<PhinnFort> mo0osah: yw;)
<PhinnFort> masterk: it should
<Graham> jesus007: Dreamweaver 8?
<PhinnFort> masterk: if not, file a bug
<masterk> hmm...
<Graham> Install it with Wine, it'll work fine.
<masterk> how do I know if it is?
<jesus007> Graham,  yes
<PhinnFort> masterk: it chooses ondemand as speed selector here, which is very nice
<jesus007> bye now:D
<Graham> Bye
<graf2ix> i dont remeber how i can register sorry
<PhinnFort> graf2ix: /msg nickserv help
<jesus007> oh
<jesus007> just one question
<jesus007> Graham,  you know
<graf2ix> and i juste speak a little english ^^
<jesus007> where can i download
<jesus007> dreamweaver
<jesus007> 8.0 ?
<graf2ix> thx jesus007
<PhinnFort> !enter | jesus007
<ubotu> jesus007: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jesus007> sorry sorry
<jesus007> :D
<PhinnFort> :P
<masterk> i'm looking under processor info in the kinfocenter and it says it is p3 coppermine but I know it is mobile p3
<PhinnFort> jesus007: you can buy a license, or do it illegally from isohunt.com
<jesus007> i'm downloading it now but i see it
<jesus007> it's*
<jesus007> dreamweaverFR
<jesus007> france
<jesus007> so i don't think it's english:D
<PhinnFort> masterk: coppermine is probably he codename
<masterk> hmm...
<masterk> it says stepping = 10
<Tm_T> nownow, better not to talk about illegal acts here
<masterk> better not to talk about illegal acts anywhere... i got a warning notice from comcast for that
<PhinnFort> masterk: :P
<masterk> and I was just joking
<Lilacor> why won't nvidia-settings let me save my resolution to xorg.conf?
<PhinnFort> Tm_T: it's not illegal under all jurisdictions
<PhinnFort> or so they say
<fdoving> jesus007: try not to use enter as space, more words on each line. thanks in advance.
<masterk> like in what country was it...
<PhinnFort> madagascar
<PhinnFort> ?
<masterk> i forget bus I think linus lived there or something
<PhinnFort> north korea
<jesus007> fdoving,
<PhinnFort> finland?
<masterk> but*
<jesus007> yes i read it
<masterk> yeah
<jesus007> i said
<jesus007> sorry .
<dwidmann> Still, if you want to talk about it ... do it with an encrypted conversation, silly.
<graf2ix> i'ts ok i'm register
<PhinnFort> scatterchat?
<lamdog> hi everyone
<Lilacor> hi
<PhinnFort> !hi | lamdog
<ubotu> lamdog: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<masterk> lol
<jesus007> now please everytime i go to bed there's the sound that someone has higlihted me (or how it's written)
<jesus007> n8 now
<masterk> what other bot commands are there
<PhinnFort> jesus007: sleep well
<Lilacor> great...
<PhinnFort> !help > masterk
<jesus007> thanks..
<Lilacor> I run into a well known nvidia driver bug.. :(
<PhinnFort> !nvidia
<Tm_T> !botabuse | masterk
<ubotu> masterk: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<masterk> wtf O.o
<Lilacor> PhinnFort: I've already installed them. I've just run into a bug when trying to save the resolution.
<Lilacor> PhinnFort: I didn't run into this bug under ubuntu though. :(
<lamdog> hi i've got a question about running a java app on kubuntu 7.04.
<carl_> hello
<dwidmann> !gibberishasdfasd > masterk
<lamdog> no matter what i do, i keep on getting errors.
<lamdog> i'm trying to run it from console, can anyone help?
<dwidmann> lamdog: pastebin the errors
<Lilacor> lamdog: you're probably running into a JVM mismatch
<PhinnFort> !pastebin | lamdog
<ubotu> lamdog: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<PhinnFort> or rafb.net/paste if it isn't working
<lamdog> ty sorry bout that
<carl_> I'm a noob, how do I setup my graphics card in kubuntu, it autodetected, but I can't increase the refresh past 60HZ. My card is a BFG 6600 GT AGP with 128meg
<PhinnFort> carl_: go to system settings -> monitor and display
<carl_> yup been there
<PhinnFort> carl_: then click on the "administrator" button to get rights
<carl_> yup done that
<PhinnFort> carl_: then hardware
<carl_> k
<PhinnFort> click on configure besides the card
<Tm_T> hmm, I never got working display settings from kde-guidance
<PhinnFort> carl_: and then select
<PhinnFort> Tm_T: me neither, but it should work
<Tm_T> carl_: try this, remove kde-guidance package and relogin to KDE
<Tm_T> PhinnFort: _should_ but that's not enough
<carl_> huh?
<carl_> How do I do that?
<PhinnFort> Tm_T: Xorg starts without an xorg.conf now too
<dwidmann> carl: maybe it didn't detect your monitor quite right, to get everything just perfect you have to have other stuff written into your xorg.conf - the horizsync and vertrefresh
<carl_> ok
<carl_> what do I do?
<PhinnFort> carl_: ignore the infidels, open a console, and type in "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ."
<carl_> ok
<PhinnFort> carl_: then close all open programs and hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<PhinnFort> carl_: it should autodetect necessary settings
<Tm_T> ok kids, I'm going to sleep, so behave ->
<PhinnFort> carl_: and if it doesn't work, please type in the following after logging in at the console
<PhinnFort> "sudo mv xorg.conf /etc/X11"
<Zeelot> hi, could someone help me install Parallels in feisty?
<masterk> can you do chat rooms on msn with kopete?
<PhinnFort> Tm_T: ok, I won't;)
<PhinnFort> masterk: I think so
<dwidmann> behave? Is that the thing that I'm doing when I'm causing mayhem and mischief?
<PhinnFort> masterk: in an open chat, select "chat" (first menu entry) and invite
<PhinnFort> dwidmann: the other behave
<Zeelot> it compiles and parallels-config works but I get an error at the end
<PhinnFort> Zeelot: I haven't tried Parallels before, but paste the error in a pastebin, mkay?
<Zeelot> yea I'm doing that now 1 sec
<PhinnFort> 2
<PhinnFort> 3
<PhinnFort> 4
<Zeelot> http://pastebin.ca/499127
<PhinnFort> :D
<Zeelot> >_>
<PhinnFort> Zeelot: I'm not sure, but I think it can be dash-related
<PhinnFort> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to  #! /bin/bash 
<apol> where can I get xvidcap?
<PhinnFort> !find xvidcap
<ubotu> Package/file xvidcap does not exist in feisty
<Zeelot> hmm what script should I have to change?
<PhinnFort> !xvidcap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidcap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> Zeelot: do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash"
<apol> PhinnFort: good try :P
<PhinnFort> Zeelot: and answer no
<PhinnFort> apol: ;)
<apol> seems it is not on the repositories... :S
<Zeelot> aha thank you very much!
<carl_> K i'm back
<PhinnFort> Zeelot: does it work?
<Zeelot> yep
<PhinnFort> carl_: you don't say
<PhinnFort> Zeelot: happy happy me
<Zeelot> should I change it back or leave it alone?
* PhinnFort should go to bed soon
<PhinnFort> Zeelot: just leave it alone
<carl_> That seemed to help but now my monitor and display control window is displaying and error
<Zeelot> alright
<carl_> screen looks allot better though
<PhinnFort> Zeelot: unless you have an enormous amount of scripts, you won't notice the speed difference
<carl_> I have 2 monitors, the main one is good second one is crazy
<RawSewage> What would I use in Kubuntu for Subversion
<PhinnFort> Zeelot: the only reason they changed the default was because DASH is a tiny bit quicker, but at lot less compatible
<Zeelot> I see
<lamdog> ok, second try ;-) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21752/ any suggestions?
<PhinnFort> carl_: try to hit alt+f2, and type in "krandrtray" and hit enter
<LjL> !info kdesvn | RawSewage
<LjL> !info kdesvn-kio-plugins | RawSewage
<PhinnFort> lamdog: doesn't look like a valid java thingy
<LjL> !packages > RawSewage    (RawSewage, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubotu> rawsewage: kdesvn: subversion client with tight KDE integration. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-1 (feisty), package size 1517 kB, installed size 3608 kB
<ubotu> rawsewage: kdesvn-kio-plugins: subversion I/O slaves for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-1 (feisty), package size 147 kB, installed size 528 kB
<RawSewage> LjL, ty
<carl_> what will that do?
<lamdog> ah but phinn I can run it on a windows machine.. what's up w/ that?
<PhinnFort> carl_: it will start a tray-progam to control your screens
<PhinnFort> lamdog: I have no clue about java programs
<carl_> ok I c it
<lamdog> phinn i've run 'em a bit on win32, and i've read up on the error msgs, but nothing has helped ;-(
<PhinnFort> apol: http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/03/making-animated-movie-of-your.html
<PhinnFort> lamdog: can't help you, sorry
<PhinnFort> lamdog: maybe try in #java
<lamdog> ty phinn thank you, no worries mate ;)
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<apol> thanks PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> yw
<PhinnFort> carl_: if you have more problems, could you try to piece together a working xorg.conf with the help of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto ?
<carl_> it says that the possible reasons for the loss of the configuration display are: "an error occurred during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module" or "you have old third party modules lying around"
<PhinnFort> carl_: does krandrtray give you that?
<PhinnFort> carl_: if you want it back, you can either move back the old config file, or generate a new one
<PhinnFort> carl_: to generate a new one, type the following in a console, give it your password and generally just hit yes and enter:" sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<carl_> krandrtray didn't give me that but it doesn't seem to be working anymore
<carl_> when it click configure display it does
<carl_> ok I'll try that
<carl_> the setup seems to have stopped
<DaSkreech> all praise vista :-)
<PhinnFort> carl_: what happens?
<DaSkreech> What would I do without it?
<PhinnFort> DaSkreech: eat up your food?
<Fivetwentysix> I'm on AMD64 3000+ using Nvidia Geforce 7600 GT, which driver do i install for my graphic card to be used at full functionality
<muaddib> probably mostly the same things
<carl_> I set it up untill I got to a section with only an "ok" at the bottom, cant seem to get any further
<PhinnFort> Fivetwentysix: nvidia's proprietary
<DaSkreech> PhinnFort: Well I could afford food
<PhinnFort> carl_: you need to use the keyboard
<PhinnFort> carl_: hit enter
<carl_> I did
<PhinnFort> carl_: has it returned to the command prompt?
<carl_> nothing is happening (i'm not that noob :P)
<carl_> lol
<PhinnFort> :P
<carl_> nope, still at that page
<PhinnFort> carl_: can you explain what happened up until that point?
<carl_> with the "configureing xserver-org" header
<carl_> had to type in the name of the graphics card was the last step
<Fivetwentysix> Do i install the regular drivers or the new drivers?
<carl_> selected nvidia from a list
<PhinnFort> carl_: what did you type in?
<carl_> nvidia 6600 "i think"
<PhinnFort> was it the default?
<carl_> it didn't give the default, I think that it was just a lable for the setup
<PhinnFort> carl_: close the console window, then
<carl_> ok
<PhinnFort> carl_: then hit alt+f2, type in "cp ~/xorg.conf /etc/X11/ && kdesu dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --frontend kde"
<PhinnFort> and hit enter
<Coldwar55> How does one allow write access to a drive in the fstab table?
<PhinnFort> Coldwar55: set "rw" amongst the options
<Coldwar55> Ok thanks.
<PhinnFort> np
<Coldwar55> Mounted by Windows partition but it's not write access yet.
<carl_> nothing happened
<PhinnFort> carl_: i forgot a sudo...
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> carl_: open a console, then "sudo cp ~/xorg.conf /etc/X11/"
<PhinnFort> carl_: then "kdesu dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --frontend kde"
<naegling23> any idea why kwin --replace would not work?
<carl_> Unknown option '--frontend'
<PhinnFort> carl_: you must really excuse me, I forgot "'s: kdesu "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --frontend kde"
#kubuntu 2008-05-12
<yereth> endafy: budong
<egork> endafy, here only engilsh talk, I guess you want to know where the japanese one is?
<endafy> right
<endafy> my english is bad
<yereth> ni shuo zhongwen ma?
<egork> join #ubuntu-jp
<endafy> so it does exist then? ok thank you
<bascule> yereth: try alsamixer
<yereth> bascule: but I have my sound levels up
<bascule> and unmuted?
<bascule> what card?
<ibkanat> any tips on where to go to get help syncing Windows Mobile 5 and Kubuntu 8.04 I think that I am mostly there just a bit lost
<yereth> bascule: onboard MSI NEO2
<bascule> ICH9?
<yereth> lemme check
<yereth> AC97 compliant?
<ibkanat> synce-pls lists the directory on my device.... but what else do I need?
<bascule> yereth: not enough :)
<yereth> looking it up :)
<bascule> lspci
<yereth> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<bascule> well, mine works, I have the same chipset
<bascule> so .. what is different ?
<yereth> erm.. what module should be loaded?
<yereth> maybe I can try a modprobe?
<bascule> hang on
<yereth> don't worry about that ;)
<bascule> should be snd_hda_intel, but if the mixers run there is a soundcard there
<yereth> it's loaded
<egork> yereth, I had similar problem with sound, just have istalled all alsa stuff again and it worked.
<bascule> and alsamixer in a shell has no mm at the bottom of the sliders labeled master pcm or front
<yereth> bascule: no
<yereth> egork: hrmm..
<yereth> I had this problem with having to reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<yereth> which included a bunch of alsa things
<rajdhani> +--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<rajdhani> -------------------------------
<bascule> that is something in linux that infuriates me, it all appears fine, and yet
<yereth> maybe I should reboot?
<yereth> yeah
<egork> yereth, exactly, also had to install all the ubuntu-desktop stuff again
<egork> It worked yesterday
<egork> It does not work today
<egork> It is Linux.
<rajdhani> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<rajdhani> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<yereth> :(
<egork> Haiku :-)
<yereth> but I like linux
<yereth> eheh
<yereth> anything else I can try?
<yereth> :/
<yereth> I mean, windows vista sucks
<yereth> I don't want to reboot into vista
<bascule> !ops | rajdhani
<ubottu> rajdhani: Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<egork> why would not you just purge all alsa and install it anew?
<yereth> egork: what would be 'all alsa'?
<robotgeek> thanks bascule
<yereth> apt-get remove alsa* is a bad idea anyway ;)
<bascule> robotgeek: welcome
<egork> start adept_manager type in alsa, then purge all and then reboot and install alsa, and reboot again.
<egork> yereth, you should not loose anything, it can only get better :-)
<yereth> do I need alsa-oss?
<bascule> somethings want the old /dev things sp it is no harm to have
<Boohbah> yes
<egork> yereth, what to worry, do you have enough bandwidth, then just install all or reinstall all for that is where you are now.
<Boohbah> egork: that would be kind of silly just to fix sound
<yereth> brb.. reboot
<egork> Boohbah, in my book silly is to spend too much time on this thing.
<egork> Anyways, does anybody know where the config files for automount for 8.04 are stored?
<bascule>  /etc/fstab
<egork> bascule, I believe there must be more, because my external drive is not listed there, but gets mounted.
<b0rk3n> help! is an EMERGENCY!!!
<yereth> man.. sometimes I hate linux
<NickPresta> b0rk3n, we can't help you until you tell us what the problem is
<egork> yereth, sometimes it seems like Linux hates me :-(
<yereth> still no sound
<b0rk3n> NickPresta: the grub is bork
<egork> yereth, how are you testing the sound, actually?
<yereth> amarok
<b0rk3n> initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic.bak
<egork> try with mplayer and -ao alsa or -ao oss etc. Amarok may need additional configuration.
<b0rk3n> what kernel is Gutsy??
<bascule> egork: well those are handled by hald
<bascule> externals that is
<egork> yereth, mplayer also will show you the error messages, not too helpful though.
<b0rk3n> Gutsy ? = initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<yereth> [AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<yereth> Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<yereth> with OSS option
<yereth> egork: does that tell you anything?
<bascule> sudo lsof /dev/dsp
<b0rk3n> GUTSY ? = initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic !!!
<bascule> that is the kernel, the initrd is different
<yereth> bascule: now I have playback, but still no sound :/
<egork> yereth, may be your oss-alsa is not set up. And what does -ao alsa says?
<b0rk3n> bascule: but is the version OK??
<yereth> egork: works fine, but no sound
<bascule> b0rk3n: yes
<ibkanat> anyone sync between kubuntu and windows mobile 5?
<b0rk3n> bascule  THAAANKSS!!
<egork> yereth and this mplayer  -ac hwdts yourfile.mp3 or any mpeg with ac3
<yereth> hwdts?
<yereth> Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<bascule> sudo lsof /dev/snd/*
<_crash_> HAH!!!
<_crash_> VICTORY!!!
<yereth> timidity  6405     root    6u   CHR  116,1      11980 /dev/snd/seq
<yereth> amarokapp 6855 yajansen   27u   CHR  116,0      12237 /dev/snd/controlC0
<yereth> kmix      6869 yajansen   17u   CHR  116,0      12237 /dev/snd/controlC0
<yereth> mplayer   7178 yajansen  mem    CHR 116,16      12202 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<_crash_> AFTER 5 DAYS, it WORKS!
<yereth> mplayer   7178 yajansen   10r   CHR 116,33      11959 /dev/snd/timer
<yereth> mplayer   7178 yajansen   11u   CHR 116,16      12202 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<bascule> easy yereth
<yereth> mplayer   7178 yajansen   12u   CHR  116,0      12237 /dev/snd/controlC0
<yereth> sorry for the spam
<yereth> too lazy for pastie
<bascule> ok, close amarok and mplayer
<yereth> ok
<yereth> you see a problem?
<bascule> hmm, maybe :)
<yereth> I hear a problem
<yereth> it's called silence / CPU-fan
<yereth> does the "alsa reload" list help?
<yereth> bascule, egork: strangest thing is, no player reports any problems.. they all play, but I don't hear anything
<NickPresta> yereth, at the risk of stating the obvious, make sure all your hardware is plugged in and such.
<yereth> NickPresta: when I reboot to vista my sounds works fine
<yereth> sound*
<egork> yereth, it happens still on my system, when I start mplayer with amarok running on the same time, amarok goes mute forever.
<yereth> egork: but mplayer doesn't work either
<ttyrminator> hi
<ttyrminator> how to install macromedia
<NickPresta> !flash | ttyrminator
<ubottu> ttyrminator: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<egork> yereth, I mean it does not surprise me
<yereth> hrmm
<CPrgmSwR2> Does anyone want a really good laugph?.. watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHCRimwRGLs then watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hadxBZWxNrs
<yereth> I see something about pavucontrol
<egork> how to use the paste-board?
<yereth> but when I run it, it says connection refused
<bascule> egork: you know where it is?
<egork> bascule, no
<bascule> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bascule> so hit paste then get the URL
<egork> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11543/
<egork> yereth, this is a list of alsa-related soft on my installation. I have the same driver Intel, it seems.
<egork> bascule, thanks!
<bascule> np
<yereth> egork: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11544/
<o0Chris0o> which sun-java package should I get in adept?
<egork> yereth, it occures to me you do not have alsa-plugins
<yereth> egork, bascule: maybe it's this pulse audio thing?
<bascule> could be
<ttyrminator> didn't work!!! flash in Gutsy!!
<ttyrminator> WTF
<o0Chris0o> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Corvix> !wtf
<o0Chris0o> ...
<ttyrminator> I wanna see the sneezing panda in youtube
<o0Chris0o> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<o0Chris0o> which sun-java package should I get in adept manager?
<ttyrminator> flash ot??
<egork> yereth, I recall seeing something about pulseaudio and alsa. May it be that they are mutually exclusive on some packages?
<yereth> dunno
<egork> yereth, try purging all pulseaudio and installing all alsa again?
<DarthFrog> Hi folks.
<DarthFrog> Man, am I ever sorry I tried compiz on Hardy.  Now I can't get rid of it!
<ubuntu> imna leave the stove on
<Itaku> im trying to get krfb working but when i try to connect it says The connection closed unexpectedly.
<yereth> egork: it seems kde4 is depending on pulse
<egork> DarthFrog, try System Settings -> Desktop -> Enable Desktop Effects ()
<ubuntu> enable leave your stove on
<yereth> stupid fucking pulse system
<Itaku> !language | yereth
<ubottu> yereth: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yereth> sorry mate.. I'm getting kind of frustrated here
<ibkanat>  how do I fix this? Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session
<DarthFrog> egork: Been there, done that. Deleted the installed packags, ripped out ~/.config/compiz My mouse still goes crazy when it touches the edge of the screen, any edge. :-(
<ibkanat> from the sync-engine
<bascule> DarthFrog: kwin --replace
<Itaku> im trying to get krfb working but when i try to connect it says The connection closed unexpectedly.
<DarthFrog> bascule: Could you elaborate a bit?
<Zefir> Type that in konsole.
<bascule> well that will disable compiz, this is what you want, yes?
<DarthFrog> That's a konsole command?
<bascule> yes, or alt+F2
<bascule> I use alt+F2
<bascule> then save session from main menu
<DarthFrog> Nope, still switches desktops when the mouse nears the edge of the screen.
<bascule> bye bye compiz :)
<bascule> oh that, that is in ...
<DarthFrog> Top, bottom makes no difference.
<lavena> hiya
<AdamRrrrrrr> hey Lavena
<lavena> hi adamrrrrr
<richard> i entered a line in the boot menu for dual booting my 2 hard drives. On boot up it delays and when I press "ESC" it takes me to a menu to select the OS, but windows is not there, any idea what i missed?
<yereth> anyone familiar with pulse audio stuff?
<egork> yereth, this is what I have from pulse installed. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11552/ I have no idea about pulseaudio myself.
<yereth> ok
<ibkanat> any sync masters?
<o0Chris0o> which sun-java package should I get in adept manager?
<Itaku> im trying to get krfb working but when i try to connect it says The connection closed unexpectedly. how do i fix it????????????????????????????????????
<CrashMaster> Itaku: Did it really require that many question marks?
<bascule> DarthFrog: I can't find it ... :|
<DarthFrog> bascule: Neither can I.  This switching of desktops with associated random re-positioning of the mouse pointer is driving me nuts.  Mind you, it's a pretty short drive at the best of time.
<BluesKaj> o0Chris0o, sun-java-common and sun-java6
<bascule> DarthFrog: is it just standard kde now, no swish movement, compiz is defintely off?
<ibkanat> where might I find help syncing windows mobile5 with Kubuntu?
<DarthFrog> bascule: Uninstalled.
<Itaku> CrashMaster: yes
<o0Chris0o> ty BluesKaj
<yereth> egork: do you have an asound.conf?
<Itaku> im trying to get krfb working but when i try to connect it says The connection closed unexpectedly. how do i fix it???
<bascule> DarthFrog: 3 lines coming
<bascule>  1. right click the titlebar and select configure window behaviour
<bascule>  2. Select advanced on the right
<bascule>  3. Disable active desktop borders
<egork> yereth, no
<DarthFrog> bascule: I love you!!! Many thanks. If you're ever in Vancouver, British Columbia I will buy you many beers! :-)
<ibkanat> Itaku sorry I dont know the answer
<egork> yerth, but I do have asoundconf
<richard> can anyone help with dual booting?
<richard> xp & Kubuntu
<bascule> DarthFrog: welcome sir :)
<ibkanat> still trying to get help for sync ing kubuntu
<DarthFrog> richard: You do not have a stanza for Windows in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yereth> egork: but that doesn't really seem to do anything for me
<richard> yes
<egork> yereth, man asoundconf
<richard> on boot up if I press "esc" it goes to a menu, but I do not see windows as an option
<DarthFrog> richard: Do you have a Windows entry in menu.lst?
<richard> it shows kubuntu and kubuntu (recovery)
<CrashMaster> ergb
<CrashMaster> that could be bad
<DarthFrog> Then put the required stanza in.
<CrashMaster> DarthFrog: Grub should have picked it up on install
<CrashMaster> its possible he nuked his partitions when he isntalled
<DarthFrog> Yes, grub should have but obviously didn't.
<richard> This is what I entered :title Start Windows map (hd1) (hd0) map (hd0) (hd1) rootnoverify (hd1,0) makeactive chainloader +1
<DarthFrog> CrashMaster: That would be bad.
<CrashMaster> 19:13] <CrashMaster> ergb
<CrashMaster> [19:13] <CrashMaster> that could be bad
<richard> as per instructions on a web site
<CrashMaster> um
<CrashMaster> richard
<derek> Hey, does anyone know how to get rid of teh little indent dots in kate
<richard> yes
<CrashMaster> hang on im looking up the command
<richard> thanks crashmaster
<egork> yereth, not that I meant the asoundconf could definitely help you.
<BluesKaj> richard, paste your  /boot/grub/menu.lst in pastebin ,  http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release
<richard> i have the hard drive with Kubuntu set as master, and XP pins set for slave
<DarthFrog> richard: Why are you doing the drive re-mapping? What partition is Windows installed upon.
<CrashMaster> richard: the two are on seperate disks?
<CrashMaster> seperate physical disks
<richard> i have two seperate hard drives
<BluesKaj> now , he tells us
<DarthFrog> richard: it sounds as if your "root (hd1,0)" statement is wrong. After remapping, I should think it would be "root (hd0,0)"
<o0Chris0o> how do I change konversations time format to 12 hour and am/pm?
<richard> i will try to make that change
<richard> thank you for the help
<BluesKaj> o0Chris0o, there's no AM/PM option
<o0Chris0o> hmm thats different
<richard> CrashMaster, I got the line from : http://www.unixtools.com/dual-boot.html
<bascule> mv bascule /dev/bed
<CrashMaster> sorry richard. I got high and lost track of things. what were you trying to do?
<richard> lucky you
<richard> I guess I will try changing the line like you indicated ans see if that works
<CrashMaster> ok wow
<richard> thanks CrashMaster
<CrashMaster> richard, if you were following those directions, and you ended up with GRUB installed, you are way off.
<CrashMaster> That article was describing a way to make the WINDOWS boot loader boot into a linux partition, not the other way around
<CrashMaster> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<richard> I am very new to Kubuntu
<richard> I only started this week, need a change from xp
<CrashMaster> not a problem.
<CrashMaster> What you did was delete the windows boot loader. Not a huge deal, as you dont really need it if you're gonna dual boot with grub
<richard> thanks for you patience
<DarthFrog> CrashMaster: Actually, the article discussing using the Windows boot loader is for when Win and Linux are on the same drive.  The last part of the article discusses using grub for separate drives for each OS.
<richard> thats the one I followed, at the last part
<CrashMaster> DarthFrog: its not nice to point out that I dont read things to the end
<DarthFrog> CrashMaster: Sorry, bud.  :-^)
<CrashMaster> richard, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DarthFrog> richard: You shouldn't have had to do any of that, though.
<richard> sorry, what do you mean pastebin?
<CrashMaster> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<CrashMaster> copy all text from the file into that webpage
<CrashMaster> then link the result
<domux_> hi all anyone have a vaio
<domux_> coz i hav a lil problem with my laptop
<CrashMaster> domux_: speak of it, that the magicks might be worked upon them
<domux_> magicks who is tha ?
<DarthFrog> domux_: It be the dispensed wisdom.
<CrashMaster> note: dont use middle-earth speak in the channel
<domux_> hmmmmmm
<DarthFrog> CrashMaster seems to be a Gandalf-wannabe.  But Gandalf always read to the end of documents.  (grinning, ducking and running).
<domux_> it just a problem with my vaio card reader ;-)
 * CrashMaster casts *stupify* at DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> <--- now sits stupified, gazing blankly at the LCD screen.
<domux_> but i'll glad to help someone
<CrashMaster> Wait, can Gandalf cast stupify?
<CrashMaster> He didnt go to Hogwarts
<DarthFrog> Well, given that Gandalf was a servant of the Valor, I rather think he could.
<teddy____> can some one help me. I am trying to resize a partition without logging out and going into a live cd
 * BluesKaj is tempted to invoke the "offtopic" botscript
<teddy____> my /home is on another partition
<DarthFrog> teddy____: What file system and is it mounted?
<teddy____> its ext3
<CrashMaster> teddy____: I dont think you can do non-destructive partitioning without booting from some other device
<teddy____> im trying to shrink it so i logged into root...  the home directory shouldnt be in use if im root
<DarthFrog> CrashMaster: Yes you can, if the filesystem is unmounted.
<teddy____> but i cant unmount it
<teddy____> it says its busy
<CrashMaster> force it
<teddy____> i can do that? lol
<teddy____> -f ?
<DarthFrog> teddy____: edit /etc/fstab and comment out the line for /home and reboot.
<CrashMaster> its one of those -switches
<teddy____> ill try forcing it first :)
<teddy____> rather not reboot just yet
<teddy____> what do you know.. it was -f :)
<teddy____> it wont let me force it :(
<teddy____> ahh well il try fstab
<o0Chris0o> what are some other IRC altertantives for kubuntu?
<o0Chris0o> besides konversation
<o0Chris0o> and irssi
<DarthFrog> kopete
<BluesKaj> pidgin
<o0Chris0o> ehh
<o0Chris0o> xchat?
<chillaKS> o0Chris0o #gentoo is an alternative
<o0Chris0o> ....
<o0Chris0o> thats not what I asked
<DarthFrog> He's looking for a new IRC client.
<o0Chris0o> :)
<therion> Hi all, i have installed kde 4 on my kubuntu gutsy, now how i can remove kde 3?
<o0Chris0o> I had gentoo
<therion> .. A sort of pure kde 4
 * CrashMaster fondly remembers the days of console based irc
<DarthFrog> therion: I'd try "apt-get remove kde-desktop".  But the, I'd not want to remove KDE3 in the first place.
<therion> DarthFrog: ok, isn't dangerous? :-D
<DarthFrog> therion: Isn't what dangerous?
<therion> DarthFrog: is dangerous remove all kde 3 packages and remain with kde 4 only?
<teddy_> just came to say thanks DarthFrog. I edited the fstab. Wish i could have found another way though :)
<teddy_> didnt want to reboot
<DarthFrog> therion: Well, you'd do without the functionality of the KDE3 packages if they are not provided in KDE4 yet.
<Domux> it's better to hav both
<DarthFrog> teddy_: Sometimes, there's just no way around it.  Or it's the most convenient way.
<CrashMaster> I just keep all my / things on the same partition
<teddy_> if i had done that i would have no way of resizing :)
<therion> DarthFrog: Thanks for this
<DarthFrog> teddy_: Are you shrinking or enlarging the filesystem?
<teddy_> shrinking
<teddy_> i am going to ghost winxp to the extra space
<teddy_> i know... evil ms lol
<teddy_> hopefully 5 gig is enough.. im pretty sure it is
<DarthFrog> Ah, the evil M$ schtick gets old.  Use your computer as a tool, not a religious experience.
<DarthFrog> teddy_: Why not run Windows properly, in a VMWare virtual machine? :-^)
<DarthFrog> That's what I do.
<teddy_> because im using engineering software on it
<teddy_> and the vm is too slow
<hydrogen> how do I tell kubuntu that I want to use qt4...
<hydrogen> I installed libqt4-dev
<hydrogen>  /home/hydrogen/kde/src/kdesupport/automoc/kde4automoc.cpp:61: error: ‘QString’ does not name a type
<teddy_> -dev is for programming :)
<hydrogen> right
<DarthFrog> teddy_: Actually, if you let the VM window run full screen, it speeds up considerably.  As long as you've allocated enough memory to it.
<teddy_> well i dont use vmware anyway. i use virtualbox
<BluesKaj> 5Gis cutting it close. With all the xp updates it can amount to over 3G
<CrashMaster> oh yeah
<hydrogen> ah, okay
<CrashMaster> min 15g for XP +  updates + essential software
<hydrogen> it was just a bad cache value
<teddy_> well i dont plan on using xp much.. i never use windows for anything except games and engineering :)
<CrashMaster> games?
<CrashMaster> make that 30g
<teddy_> lol
<DarthFrog> teddy_: Get a second machine and use a KVM. :-)
<hydrogen> CrashMaster: nah, I installed qt + kdelibs + amarok on windows xp in a virtual machien on a 10gig partition without too much trouble
<teddy_> ill play one game then uninstall when im done
<CrashMaster> hydrogen: shhh Im messing with his head. Dont be that guy.
<BluesKaj> Wife runs XP on a 6g drive with minimal extra software ..only has 500Mb left
<teddy_> well im working with limited recources here :)
<hydrogen> ...
<Roey> hi
<Roey> anyone have problems with wacom tablets?
<teddy_> i could have spared 15 gig at most...
<DarthFrog> teddy_: Why not put in another hard drive for XP?  Drives are dirt cheap these days.
<teddy_> cause im only 16 and dont have a job :P
<CrashMaster> teddy_: 10g ought to do it.
<DarthFrog> And you could probably pick up a 40 gig drive used for free.  If you're local to me (Burnaby, BC), I'll give you one.
<teddy_> lol i had to look that up
<teddy_> thats in canada?
<DarthFrog> Best country in the world. :-)
<teddy_> well im in missouri in the usa
<CrashMaster> <-- Mississippi
<teddy_> kind of far away dont ya think? :)
<DarthFrog> teddy_: You probably don't want to walk.
<teddy_> my parents probably wouldnt like me excepting things from people on the internet lol
<DarthFrog> CrashMaster:  You are in a rather hot & humid part of the world. :-)
<DarthFrog> teddy_: A good principle to follow.
 * BluesKaj and wife are thinking of moving to BC within 2 yrs.
<CrashMaster> DarthFrog: Yeah, but I see the beach from my house. So it all works out.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Just remember that it only rains once a year here.  Starts in October and finishes around May.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Where are you living now?
<teddy_> you guys talked me into it lol... ill give my xp partition 10 gig
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, yeah, I'm aware of that , but we're getting tired of northern ontario winters :)
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: I grew up in Winnipeg.  You don't have to shovel rain.
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> oooh, Portage & Main in Jan ..shudder
<hydrogen> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt4-opengl-dev_4.4.0-1ubuntu3~hardy1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<hydrogen>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/pkgconfig/QtOpenGL.pc', which is also in package libqt4-dev
<hydrogen> omg bug =/
<adude> how do you update a program?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: been there, done that.  Got the frostbite scars to show for it.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, I think I'll pass on that :)
<DarthFrog> adude: "sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<teddy_> adude: dont you have a program in the notifaction area for updates?
<teddy_> or does that only show security updates
<DarthFrog> adude: That'll update your entire system.
<hydrogen> any way I can work around that error?
<hydrogen> I don't care about the file being overwritten
 * CrashMaster wanders away to watch BSG
<hydrogen> can I tell apt to just keep going?
<DarthFrog> hydrogen: investigate the forcing options to dpkg.
<DarthFrog> hydrogen: "man apt-get"
<matt_____> does anyone know about bluetooth adapters and linux? I'm looking for advice to buy a bluetooth usb adapter that works on linux. I'm planning on using it with my phone, and also my bluetooth headset. Suggestions for an adapter please
<hydrogen> DarthFrog: thanks
<mschiff> hm my KDE4 apps from the hardy kde-4.0.4 packages show Version 4.0.3 in their Help->About dialogs...
<Itaku> im trying to get krfb working but when i try to connect it says The connection closed unexpectedly. how do i fix it??????
<hawkeyex> hi
<hawkeyex> my computer is crashing now.. what should I look for in a system log?
<mschiff> anybody installed the 4.0.4 packages on hardy?
<CrashMaster> afraid to
<DarthFrog> CrashMaster: Why?
<teddy_> here gos.. im ghosting my image to the partition.. hopefully nothing gets screwed up lol
<hawkeyex> my computer is crashing now.. what should I look for in a system log?
<CrashMaster> DarthFrog: I dont have enough weed left to dull the pain
<teddy_> where does it crash?
<DarthFrog> CrashMaster: :-)
<adude> where do my programs get installed to
<teddy_> does it crash when the desktop starts loading?
<DarthFrog> adude: Usually /usr/bin
<CrashMaster> adude: /usr/bin
<adude> thanks
<DarthFrog> hawkeyex: Why is your computer crashing?  Yes, I know that's the question you are trying to answer but we need more info to help you.
<teddy_> how far does your computer get before crashing hawkeyex
<teddy_> ?
<hawkeyex> DarthFrog: will this help? http://www.pastebin.org/35348
<adude> how do i search for a file type?
<CrashMaster> a file.. type?
<CrashMaster> like *.ext
<CrashMaster> ?
<DarthFrog> adude: "man find"
<hawkeyex> Darth: you looking at the error logs I've filtered?
<adude> "man find" that a program?
<hydrogen> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or type man:/ in Konqueror's location bar. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hawkeyex> short for manual :P
<adude> ok
<Jucato> or Alt+F2, "kfind"
<DarthFrog> hawkeyex: At a first guess, it looks like an ACPI problem.  Try turning off ACPI on the grub boot line.
<hawkeyex> how do I do that?
<DarthFrog> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=/dev/sda2 ro noacpi quiet splash
<DarthFrog> or it might be "noapic"
<teddy_> later guys. thanks for the help
<hawkeyex> DarthFrog: do I need to edit something in /etc?
<hawkeyex> I need instructions :)
<DarthFrog> Geez, the man/info page for grub is ...sparse.
<CrashMaster> edit your grubs menu.lst
<DarthFrog> CrashMaster: No, don't do that.  Do it at boot.
<CrashMaster> DarthFrog: boot time makes it a one-time run though, doesnt it?
<DarthFrog> CrashMaster: Yes, good for testing.
<DarthFrog> If it works, then it can be made permanent.
<CrashMaster> oh. tests.
<CrashMaster> pff Im more like Greg House. Screw the tests, just apply the fix.
<hawkeyex> so I need to reboot and go to grub?
<DarthFrog> hawkeyex: When you boot and the grub boot menu comes up, press ESC.  Then follow the instructions given to make the edit to the "kernel ..." line.
<hawkeyex> ok
<hawkeyex> brb
<DarthFrog> Then press "b" to boot with the change.
<DarthFrog> CrashMaster: Hmm, interesting attitude.  Efficient.  Risky but efficient. :-)
<CrashMaster> yeah
<CrashMaster> I laugh at all the "how-to" docs that use the --dry-run option.
<DarthFrog> CrashMaster: You don't administer servers, do you?  One's that put food on the table and meet payroll?
<CrashMaster> DarthFrog: For the County, City, and local PD's office :)
<CrashMaster> Although I have much stricter rules in there
<CrashMaster> But this is home. Anything goes.
<DarthFrog> I see.  I rather suspect that your devil-may-care attitude would not be welcome in those quarters. :-)
<CrashMaster> True.
<CrashMaster> But ask me about the last time I received a traffic ticket.
<hawkeyex> DarthFrog: let's see if that fix holds.
<DarthFrog> hawkeyex: No, it won't survive a reboot.  Did it work?
<CrashMaster> hawkeyex: Remember, you will have to make the change permenent, or you'll lose it at reboot
<hawkeyex> how?
<DarthFrog> hawkeyex: Edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hawkeyex> ok sec.
<CrashMaster> edit your menu.lst to incluide the no acpi swtich
<CrashMaster> DarthFrog: Have I asked you how to modify the kubuntu boot splash?
<hawkeyex> ok. done
<DarthFrog> CrashMaster: Nope.
<CrashMaster> now reboot and make sure
<CrashMaster> DarthFrog: How do I modify the kubuntu boot splash?
<DarthFrog> hawkeyex:  Did turning off ACPI fix your problem?
<hawkeyex> I think so.
<hawkeyex> I'm looking it up on the ubuntu forums
<DarthFrog> CrashMaster: What kind of change do you wish to make?
<hawkeyex> looks like it's supposed to be pci=noacpi
<hawkeyex> I'll fix that
<CrashMaster> DarthFrog: Have you seen the BT3 bootsplash?
<sujith> hi how to upgrade kde desktop to latest version
<DarthFrog> No.  What is BT3?
<hawkeyex> use the adept manager?
<DarthFrog> sujith: "sudo apt-get update && apt-get install kde4-desktop"
<CrashMaster> BackTrack3 (pen-testing live CD)
<CrashMaster> has a sweet boot screen
<CrashMaster> I want it
<DarthFrog> CrashMaster: You want the image from BT3?
<hawkeyex> mind answering 1 more question? I keep having to load xbindkeys manually at reboot, is there an effective way to automate it?
<DarthFrog> CrashMaster: http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=35&PHPSESSID=3624034f0204f9838a95dc93a0d90d95
<CrashMaster> gvr
<CrashMaster> next step. Fix konversation to load FF instead of konqeiror
<DarthFrog> hawkeyex: Put the command in /etc/rc.local
<Jucato> CrashMaster: Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Behavior -> General -> Use custom web browser
<CrashMaster> Jucato: Thanks. I know how, ive just been lazy
<Jucato> or make it applicable to all KDE apps: K Menu -> System Settings -> Default Applications (or somethign)
<FFForever> anyone play wow on linux?
<DarthFrog> FFForever: I tried to get the the demo DVD to run in Cedega but couldn't.  So I gave up on it.  I prefer Civ IV anyway. :-)
<FFForever> anyone know why when i type wine Installer.exe it just sits there for a min or 2 then goes back to the terminal
<FFForever> i am trying to install WoW the Burning Crusade via wine 1.0 rc1
<Jucato> maybe #winehq can help
<CrashMaster> I think hardy changed the location for the splash screen stuff, because its not in System Settings anymore
<Jucato> which splash screen?
<CrashMaster> KDE startup
<dwidmann_laptop> lies, it's *right there*, system settings, splash screen :s
<Jucato> under either Appearance or Desktop
<CrashMaster> Im staring at the system settings, and its not here!
<Catalinp> i have hardy and splash screen is there
<DarthFrog> CrashMaster: Well, use Kcontrol/System Admin/Login Manager.
<Catalinp> i mean the settings
<Dr_willis> optional package perhaps.
<o0Chris0o> hrmm
<o0Chris0o> my sound isn't working for some reason
<CrashMaster> ok, remind me NOT to hit the prntscrn button on this laptop again
<CrashMaster> sucker tried to open 30 instances of the snapshot manager.
<DarthFrog> CrashMaster:  System Settings/Login Manager/Background
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: lol
<o0Chris0o> my sound isn't working for some reason..any ideas? everything is turned on and not mute
<DarthFrog> CrashMaster: It's under the Advanced tab.
<CrashMaster> saw that
<DarthFrog> o0Chris0o: Is it plugged in? :-)
<CrashMaster> and that takes care of the KDEboot
<dwidmann_laptop> o0Chris0o: have you double checked the connections to the card?
<o0Chris0o> yes
<CrashMaster> now how do I change the kubuntu bootscreen?
<o0Chris0o> yeah some how its defaulting to my headset
<dwidmann_laptop> Hmm, I have heard of that before.
 * o0Chris0o cries
 * dwidmann_laptop is googling
 * chillaKS googles too
<dwidmann_laptop> o0Chris0o: what sound card is it exactly?
<Catalinp> guys does any of you have any experience with broadcasting online?
<Catalinp> like Shoutcast
<Catalinp> what kind of software should I use and how should I configure my router
<o0Chris0o> its an integrated one in my intel board
<o0Chris0o> it works
<o0Chris0o> worked before
<o0Chris0o> sigmatel
<dwidmann_laptop> hmm, k
<chillaKS> Catalinp google it
<o0Chris0o> might have to unlug my headset and restart or something
<Catalinp> well i found out a lil about it on ubuntuforums.org
<Catalinp> they recommend icecast-server
<Catalinp> but you would need a public ip
<chillaKS> Catalinp: google rules
<dwidmann_laptop> o0Chris0o: this looks promising: http://suseforums.net/lofiversion/index.php/t47396.html
<CrashMaster> Im actually begining to fear google.
<dwidmann_laptop> if you're afraid of google CrashMaster, use Scroogle :P
<CrashMaster> Never heard of it
 * CrashMaster googles it
<CrashMaster> DOH! SEE WHAT THEY DO TO YOU!?
<dwidmann_laptop> lol
<uhriventis> Was trying to see if I could goto Fedora but, it wouldn't install.
<chillaKS> CrashMaster you could always resort to using wget
<BluesKaj> uhriventis, you won't regret that ..fedora is nice but the pkg manger system is chaotic
<uhriventis> I've read something about that
<suntzu> hello
<CrashMaster> chillaKS: I fear the linux console. at this point, I know just enough to screw it up :)
<suntzu> i cant turn my computer off completely...any suggestion?
<uhriventis> But, of course Kubuntu installed just fine no problems at all
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: it's what you don't know about it that's going to screw it up :P
<CrashMaster> Yeah, (k)ubuntu is really starting to take over a lot of desktops
<suntzu> when i try to turn off my computer, it logs out but a black screen remains, so i have to turn it off with the power button
<BluesKaj> suntzu, which graphics card o you have ?
<chillaKS> CrashMaster belive me console is more user friendly and intuitive than GUI
<suntzu> it is integrated to the mainboard
<CrashMaster> dwidmann_laptop: not so much. Im an old school MS nerd from the dos2.0 days.
<suntzu> motherboard*
<BluesKaj> do
<suntzu> blueskaj, it is integrated to the motherboard
<uhriventis> The Ubuntu line is taking over
<richard> CrashMaster..thank you for the info for dual booting with 2 seperate hard drives
<dwidmann_laptop> suntzu: irregardless, we still want to know what it is
<richard> I am up and running and able to select a drive
<CrashMaster> richard: I helped? really?
<richard> for sure..
<CrashMaster> sweet! Im not a complete drain on the channel now!
<suntzu> i was reading many forums and this problem is common...but the suggestions posted didnt work for me
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: Woo hoo!
<CrashMaster> oooh Im makin a list dwidmann_laptop... you don't want to be on it. :P
<BluesKaj> suntzu, it still has a name .. lspci | grep VGA in the terminal and look for video controller
<richard> I added the lines as indicated on the website you gave me, I get an extra screen, but who cares, at least I can select XP or Kubuntu
<uhriventis> Why does linux hate my other video card?
<uhriventis> Radeon 9250\
<suntzu> blue, i will try it...hold on
<suntzu> blues, this is what it says: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<richard> thanks again CrashMaster, now it's bedtime for us old folk, always hit the sack after a successful day
<CrashMaster> Nite man
<richard> nite
<suntzu> blue?
<dwidmann_laptop> oh my ... something other than the typical ati/nvidia/intel
<suntzu> blueskaj???
<uhriventis> Yeah, I use my intel right now
<uhriventis> But, my other is ATI
<BluesKaj> suntzu, sorry , i thought it might be a lower end ATI , which has afix for hanging at shutdown
<suntzu> then you cant help me??
<CrashMaster> dwidmann_laptop: you still here? I need your thoughtsd
<uhriventis> My older ati is better then the vid card I'm using now and for some reason on Linux its extremely slow
<suntzu> hello???
<Jucato> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: You need my thoughts? Oh my ... well, okay, I'm here.
<dwidmann_laptop> suntzu: I'm googling for it
<CrashMaster> suntzu: this might be a silly question, but are you sure that you're selecting "shut down" and not sleep or hibernate?
<CrashMaster> dwidmann_laptop: I need a new project.
<dwidmann_laptop> sunztu: could anything here be useful?? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_on_a_ThinkPad_T20
<suntzu> oh, absolutely sure
<CrashMaster> dwidmann_laptop: After getting the wifi thing working the way I want, I need something new
<thechris> Anyone here familiar with kubuntu's boot process?
<uhriventis> What do you mean thechris?
<CrashMaster> suntzu: If you hit the power button right now, would it try to start shutdown?
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: hmm, what kind of project did you have in mind?
<suntzu> i have tried almost everything...i edited the grub file and the etc/modules file as posted in different forums and nothing worked
<CrashMaster> dwidmann_laptop: thats the problem. I dont know.
<thechris> uhriventis: I'm trying to deteremine what is required to force /dev/ram to exist
<uhriventis> Oh, nope. I don't know
<uhriventis> Google?
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: hmmmmm, I'm sure I'll think of something
<Choreboy> anyone know if there is a #kopete channel?
<uhriventis> You should use Pidgin
<Choreboy> why?
<CrashMaster> Choreboy: yes
<uhriventis> Try it out
<uhriventis> It's better
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: how about seeing if there's a way to get ServiceMenus working in KDE4's konqueror/dolphin .... yes, that'd be a chore indeed, if you're up for it.
<Choreboy> uhriventis: I have used it on Xubuntu
<CrashMaster> Choreboy: try /j #kopete
<Choreboy> uhriventis: Why would I like it better than Kopete?
<suntzu> when i had ubuntu installed, it worked perfectly...it turned off the computer as usual...but when i installed kubuntu 8.04 i coudnt turn off the computer totally
<CrashMaster> dwidmann_laptop: what is the prereq knowledge set?
<suntzu> i have to use the power button
<uhriventis> It's just a little better looking. For me I use it because there is a option for GMAIL
<Choreboy> GMAIL or Jabber?
<uhriventis> GMAIL
<uhriventis> both
<Choreboy> hmmm
<uhriventis> And it's a little more customizable
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: you might want to know how they worked in KDE3's konqueror, and where the files are stored on both the global and user levels
<neon> is there an instan messaging that supports webcam?
<uhriventis> Pidgin does
<suntzu> ...and thank you all for your help
<uhriventis> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Choreboy> I like Kopete, it's simple and gets the job done
<dwidmann_laptop> suntzu: did you check out that link?
<uhriventis> Yeah, pidgin stock is really simple that's why I like it too
<CrashMaster> dwidmann_laptop: quick rundown., What is servicesmenu?
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: say you right click on a file/folder, you'll have a list of other options of what you can do Ie: extract, copy to, compress, etc, queue files in amarok ..... things like that are servicemenus
<Choreboy> the only think I don't like about Kopete is that it won't auto-reconnect to AIM
<uhriventis> Uhg, I'm updating to 8.04 LTS and it's taking forever.
<CrashMaster> context meuns
<uhriventis> yeah
<uhriventis> Pidgin does
<Choreboy> Kopete is supposed to....
<Choreboy> that's why I'm looking for Kopete help :-)
<suntzu> dwidmann???
<CrashMaster> I shall investigate it!
<CrashMaster> ONWARD!
<uhriventis> Well, I have Kopete right noiw.
<dwidmann_laptop> suntzu: scroll up, it'll be highlighted in red.
<uhriventis> Since I did a completely fresh install of Kubuntu like 2 mins ago
<CrashMaster> Now... lets figure out how to install KDE4
<uhriventis> sudo apt-get install kde4 worked for me!
<uhriventis> haha
<CrashMaster> shh
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: wow, two projects in one, :P
<CrashMaster> dang it
<CrashMaster> dont spoil it for me
<suntzu> dwidmann....i read that page...but if i run that command it will reinstall the OS??
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: be sure to turn on your backports and upates repositories (especially the universe part)
<CrashMaster> dwidmann_laptop: I have,.
<CrashMaster> Im annoyed that installing kde4 wont auto-remove kde3.5 though
<uhriventis> yeah, I can't figure out kopete either
<dwidmann_laptop> suntzu: shouldn't, it looks like it was saying to edit certain files, like specifically the xorg.conf
<uhriventis> I like kde 3.5 better then 4
<uhriventis> Right now
<uhriventis> At least
<uhriventis> Still a little buggy four is
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: kde4 isn't quite stable yet, and feature-wise it's not even on par with kde3
<dwidmann_laptop> yet.
<suntzu> dwidmann....i read that page...but if i run that command it will reinstall the OS??
<CrashMaster> unstable, alpha version, and it doesnt work?
<Deepthought> how can I find out exactly what version of KDE4 I have installed (like the 'about' menu-item in most apps) ?
<CrashMaster> sweet
<uhriventis> But, I bet in a couple of more patches KDE4 will be "da bomb"
<dwidmann_laptop> suntzu: look at the part about editing the xorg.conf
<CrashMaster> been doing that with Trillian astra for over a year now
<suntzu> ok, let me see
<uhriventis> You probably have 4.0.4
<uhriventis> Thats the latest
<CrashMaster> wow
<neon> is there an instan messaging that supports webcam?
<dwidmann_laptop> Deepthought: dpkg --list kdelibs5
<CrashMaster> arvhive is giving me 450k/s
<CrashMaster> havent seen that in ages
<dwidmann_laptop> neon: I think Kopete does.
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: is that good ... or bad?
<uhriventis> Neon: Pidgin
<CrashMaster> dwidmann_laptop: good. Ive been getting around 70-80k/s for the last week.
<CrashMaster> only from the ubuntu archives tho
<dwidmann_laptop> *nod*
<Deepthought> dwidmann_laptop: that did the trick, thanx !
<uhriventis> My internet connection is max 100 kb/s period. :^(
<CrashMaster> makes me feel like a pirate again
<neon> ok thx will install pidgin
<CrashMaster> I max at around 700k/s
<uhriventis> Neon: It supports a lot. It's a multiplatform IM
<suntzu> what exactly does this command: "grub-install /dev/sda"??
<uhriventis> I have the cheapest comcast has to offer.
<CrashMaster> trillian is the best one out there
<uhriventis> It's like DSL but, cable.
<Deepthought> uhriventis: the thing is, I wanted to be sure I had indeed installed 4.0.4, ya see ?  ;-)
<uhriventis> I didn't like trillian
<uhriventis> Yeah, why don't you like kde3?
<CrashMaster> suntzu: install the grub boot loader on USB drive
<CrashMaster> dev/sda is still usb drives, right?
<uhriventis> You guys should type in farting preacher in google and watch the videos
<uhriventis> Just make sure the preacher is Robert Tilton
<uhriventis> You know that guy that ask for thousand dollar "vows of faith"
<dwidmann_laptop> suntzu: the only parts of that page that were applicable were probably the parts pertaining to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ...
<suntzu> hmmm, i had the same question crash....now my drives are called "sda"
<dwidmann_laptop> suntzu: unless you actually have a thinkpad T20
<suntzu> ahh ok
<uhriventis> My drive is sda1 is this bad?
<suntzu> but i dindt find anything related to /etc/X11...
<suntzu> didnt*
<dwidmann_laptop> I haven't figured out why all drives are sd* and cd drives are scd*  either .... used to be sda was only for scsi, then sata got tacked on, then USB also, now I guess everything is ... it makes more sense, just having one thing for it I guess.
<dwidmann_laptop> with regards to USB and SATA, USB came first, I think out of order.
<suntzu> dwidmann...sorry, i didnt find anything related to that
<CrashMaster> wow apt-get is going crazy
<dwidmann_laptop> suntzu: there are two sections there on it, and they stand out, a lot.
<suntzu> i see 4sectiuons...none of them related to X!!
<suntzu> X11*
<suntzu> sections
<CrashMaster> why is it X11? Why not x10 or x12 ?
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: maybe there was an X10 X9 .. etc
<CrashMaster> ok, I think kde4 is installed.
<suntzu> this is what i saw:
<suntzu> ACPI
<suntzu> ACPI is (still) not enabled by default. You will most likely want to enable it. To do so, add 'acpi=force' to the line in /boot/grub/menu.lst beginning 'kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic' that's *not* in the recovery section. Then (as root) run:
<suntzu> grub-install /dev/sda
<CrashMaster> Guess I have to reboot now?
<BluDog_Anchorite> i hate the way they did X in this release.  I had to install dapper, backup xorg.conf, install hardy, and replace the file just to get my lappy monitor to work right
<dwidmann_laptop> suntzu: ctrl + f, look for xorg.conf ...
<suntzu> ok
<dwidmann_laptop> crashmaster: only if you upgraded your kernel.
<BluDog_Anchorite> can anyone tell me why the contents of xorg.conf changed SOO much between hardy and dapper ?
<BluDog_Anchorite> and WHY inittab got replaced ?
<uhriventis> I'm so new to Linux I don't reallly have anything to base it on
<dwidmann_laptop> BluDog_Anchorite: xorg.conf was just recently changed a lot, it's the bulletproof x spec ...
<BluDog_Anchorite> bullet proof my you know what
<uhriventis> I finally got rid of windows after a million viruses later
<dwidmann_laptop> BluDog_Anchorite: sysv-init has been replaced by upstart
<dwidmann_laptop> BluDog_Anchorite: Yeah, pretty much
<BluDog_Anchorite> like i said, i needed to get a sane xorg.conf from a dapper install just to get the monitor to do more than 800x600
<uhriventis> Ew my monitor is sex to 1280x1024
<uhriventis> set
<uhriventis> !
<BluDog_Anchorite> upstart,  i guess i can learn.  but the xorg thing is gonna cause a TON of grief for people that have even used a little linux over the years
<suntzu> well, dwidmann...thank for your help...but i didnt understand a thing
<dwidmann_laptop> BluDog_Anchorite: it seems to work fairly well on some setups.
<suntzu> i looked for xorg.conf but didnt see anything i think that can solve my problem
<BluDog_Anchorite> on some maybe.  on old hardware, no.  but at least you could comment things out the old way to get things going
<dwidmann_laptop> suntzu: your problem is probably 100% video driver related, so they're at least worth a try.
<suntzu> i really like kubuntu, but i think id rather switch back to ubuntu
<uhriventis> What are some good off topic chat rooms?
<dwidmann_laptop> suntzu: the other possibility is an acpi problem, but I would try acpi related fixes second if I were you.
<BluDog_Anchorite> idk.  this new xorg thing has just really got under my skin.  im a long time user that was just REALLY shocked
<dwidmann_laptop> !ot | uhriventis
<ubottu> uhriventis: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> i im ubuntu
<BluDog_Anchorite> k
<suntzu> thx dwidmann...
<suntzu> lets try that
<ubuntu_> i im subnorl
<suntzu> if i install what it said i will loose my data??
<ubuntu_> kiere pippa??
<dwidmann_laptop> suntzu: there is nothing being installed ... it's only asking you to edit the xorg.conf, as far as I could tell
<suntzu> ACPI
<suntzu> ACPI is (still) not enabled by default. You will most likely want to enable it. To do so, add 'acpi=force' to the line in /boot/grub/menu.lst beginning 'kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic' that's *not* in the recovery section. Then (as root) run:
<suntzu> grub-install /dev/sda
<dwidmann_laptop> suntzu: you already have grub installed though ...
<suntzu> i mean the grub install command
<suntzu> yes, i have it installed....but it says that i should reinstall it to make the new configuration work
<dwidmann_laptop> You don't need to run grub-install unless grub isn't installed though, last time I cheched.
<dwidmann_laptop> suntzu: feel free to give it a try, I don't htink it will damage anything
<suntzu> ok, let my try
<suntzu> me
<BluDog_Anchorite> on a side note, has anyone else had problems when using the "select fastest mirror" button in adept?  it never scans the mirrors like is does in regular ubuntu.  it just closes the window, and nothing happens.
<CrashMaster> oh my god this sucks get it off get it off get if off!!!
<CrashMaster> dwidmann_laptop: what are you talking about man?my right clicks work fine
<Choreboy> Anybody know anything about Kopete? The folks in #Kopete are asleep.
<BluDog_Anchorite> i used it before
<BluDog_Anchorite> never had to do anything to it to get it to work
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: one sec
<BluDog_Anchorite> but i might be able to help
<CrashMaster> ok
<CrashMaster> I dont know who ripped off who, but the KDE4 default environment looks almost exactly like vista
<yulprand> hola como accedo al canal en español¿?
<CrashMaster> !es | yulprand
<ubottu> yulprand: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<BluDog_Anchorite> english only
<BluDog_Anchorite> Choreboy: what is your question
<Choreboy> BluDog_Anchorite: Kopete loses my AIM connection and won't auto-reconnect
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: hm, It still doesn't seem on the level, I wonder why it's not tapping into them all. It seems like it has came quite a step since 4.0.3 though.
<BluDog_Anchorite> Choreboy: is this a new or upgraded system ?
<dwidmann_laptop> Oh well, installing KDE4 was a min-project of itself eh CrashMaster
<Choreboy> new 8.04 Kubuntu KDE3
<BluDog_Anchorite> Choreboy: it doesnt do that here.  strange.  yo ucould try different dns servers, or you could look at your router to see if its dropping the connection
<Choreboy> BluDog_Anchorite: It will lose AIM but Yahoo will stay connected
<BluDog_Anchorite> Choreboy: try pidgin.  see if it does the same thing
<Choreboy> BluDog_Anchorite: I use OpenDNS as my DNS server
<domux_> hi all
<BluDog_Anchorite> that MIGHT be it,
<Deepthought> CrashMaster: if you stick to default environments, there's some psychological elements of a VISTA user in yer head.. ;-)
<BluDog_Anchorite> try an outisde DNS source
<Choreboy> outside?
<domux_> someone hav a vaio ?
<CrashMaster> Deepthought: Troubling, but true
<domux_> here
<Choreboy> I don't know what that is
<BluDog_Anchorite> the DNS from your provider, or something else
<Choreboy> BluDog_Anchorite: You're saying try my provider's DNS?
<BluDog_Anchorite> yes.  hard code that in once
<BluDog_Anchorite> see if it works better
<domux_> !!
<Deepthought> CrashMaster: first thing is set machine to own taste and habits; can't believe all the world sticks to ugly blue-ish screenz... never bothering to look under the hood
<yulprand> hi i don`t speack much english but.. how can i get kde4 in my new 8.04 Kubuntu with KDE3
<BluDog_Anchorite> Choreboy: try pidgin.  see if the problem is application specific
<uhriventis> Is 8.04 much better then 7.10
<Deepthought> yulprand: install Kubuntu-KDE4 package (synaptic or adept) , that way you get the whole system with nothing missing
<BluDog_Anchorite> define better
<BluDog_Anchorite> uhriventis: ^^
<uhriventis> Well, I mean stable.
<uhriventis> Less crashes
<BluDog_Anchorite> Deepthought: just a tip, never rely on gui package managers
<yulprand> ok thanks  i`ll try
<Deepthought> BluDog_Anchorite: why not ?
<BluDog_Anchorite> uhriventis: imho, setting it up on strange hardware is tougher, but just as stable
<Deepthought> uhriventis: had no serious crashes yet
<BluDog_Anchorite> Deepthought: best to learn apt through the cli
<BluDog_Anchorite> gets you out of WAY more jams than the point and click "install this" button
<uhriventis> Yeah
 * NightBird is trying once again to get kubuntu live cd to start on his laptop so I can try out the 64 bit version...
<Deepthought> BluDog_Anchorite: I know it's cool and more versatile and quicker sometimes to use apt-get, but what trouble is lurking in synaptic/adept that I should know about ?
<uhriventis> My vidcard never worked well on any linux from fedora-dreamlinux-ubuntu-kubuntu
<uhriventis> Nightbird what errors do you get?
<FFForever> how do i burn a .img file?
<BluDog_Anchorite> Deepthought: there used to be issues where after a time adept would say upgrade, you would click, ok, and the system never would REALLY upgrade
<domux_> envyng doesn't work on hardy
<BluDog_Anchorite> it wasnt so good at reporting problems with installs
<NightBird> uhriventis: I get dumped to busy box because I need to some how get the live cd to not load the 8139too and 8139cp drivers
<uhriventis> Hmm
<Deepthought> BluDog_Anchorite: I see what you mean, things like purge etc, but when you 're just looking for  stuff the gui's are convenient
<domux_> with nvidia graphic card
<uhriventis> I'm sure you have googled it already?
<uhriventis> And posted on kubuntu.com forums?
<BluDog_Anchorite> Deepthought: its a simple way of playing with apt-cache w/o having to grep
<NightBird> uhriventis: about how to blacklist drivers on a live cd?  I've seen that it's not supported as a boot parameter
<Deepthought> BluDog_Anchorite: updates not really ?  But that has to do with source-settings, no ?  as in supported or not, proposed or noit etc
<uhriventis> IHmm
<BluDog_Anchorite> Deepthought: you lost me there,.
<Deepthought> BluDog_Anchorite: don' t quite get yer last remark about the grepping
<uhriventis> Try fedora I had to blacklist things while installing it.
<NightBird> I've cracked open the livecd filesystem and manually added those drivers to be blacklisted there, but they still get loaded
<uhriventis> But, I'm sure you want kubuntu
<uhriventis> Hah delete the drivers from the cd complete
<uhriventis> ly
<Deepthought> BluDog_Anchorite: I meant what was trouble with updating not really as you said ?
<uhriventis> I don't know really
<uhriventis> I haven't used 64
<uhriventis> Don't have the hardware for that'
<BluDog_Anchorite> Deepthought: when trying to find something in apt, you can do apt-cache search oss | grep sound to get sound related oss packages
<BluDog_Anchorite> Deepthought: in the old days the gui updaters/package installers were semi problematic.  thats all im sayin.
<Deepthought> BluDog_Anchorite: I get it, but in gui I just click search; works fine and saves a lot of scrolling in konsole and cutting/pasting or typing if I want a bunch of new stuff
<BluDog_Anchorite> apt from the command line is way simpler
<BluDog_Anchorite> eh, seems easier for me to use cli
<BluDog_Anchorite> and running slow hardware you learn to do everything from cli
<pyarra> greetings all, hoping for a little help with my dell precision m65 after upgrade 7.1- -> 8.04. Seems the Fn+F8 keypress, which used to switch from internal laptop display to external monitor no longer does so
<Deepthought> BluDog_Anchorite: That makes sense, I had lotsa trouble in the old days with all the distro's I tried and never got to stick to out of frustration; ubuntu has none of these problems, or has' m solved in my experience the past months (using it since gutsy and never used XP again)
<BluDog_Anchorite> pyarra: check display options, and make sure second monitor is set to mirror
<uhriventis> Anyone here use the Radeon 9250?
<pyarra> BluDog: tried that first, unfortunately that left me with an entirely unworking xorg.conf
<BluDog_Anchorite> Deepthought: im a long time user of the binary distros.  a child of redhat and mandrake if you will
<pyarra> I had to roll back to the previous version
<neon> ne1 knows if an ASUS Bison Webcam will work under Kubuntu?
<BluDog_Anchorite> pyarra: i had similar issues.  i had to reinstall dapper, backup xorg.conf, and move it into the hardy install
<CrashMaster> dwidmann_laptop: hah! Had to install the Splash Screen package before it showed up in ControlCenter
<Deepthought> Ooooh, I loved Mandrake, stuck to that the longest; but they sold out turning into Mandriva and being commercial (drifting off-topic.. sorry everyoine)
<BluDog_Anchorite> pyarra: there may be easiers ways, but time was a factor for me
<pyarra> I think the problem *may* be that the keypress is being trapped... seems that Fn+F3 invokes the KDE battery monitor, which is good
<uhriventis> neon: Does this help? http://mediakey.dk/~cc/bisoncam-ali-m5603c-linux-driver-round-up/
<pyarra> but Fn+F8 seems to be mapped to XF86Display... I suspect perhaps it needs to be left alone and delivered to the actual laptop
<neon> uhriventis: geez great reading will get back to u in a while
<uhriventis> Aight
<pyarra> BluDog: yeah, I was able to use my old xorg, once I booted another PC, googled the error, and took a stab at correcting it (removed second monitor, basically)
<pyarra> I suspect the internal + external don't actually appear as different displays
<o0Chris0o> how do I reset or clear my apt get?
<pyarra> so it's not really dual-head
<o0Chris0o> I can't get adept to work
<egork> when I start amarok and any other player (xine, kaffeine, mplayer) amarok gets blocked. It seems like they are blocking each other. Do I miss a mixer?
<BluDog_Anchorite> o0Chris0o: first ps -A and make sure spt isnt running anywhere
<Deepthought> How can I start an extra x-session on a different monitor on second (PCI-) vga card (in same machine of course) ?   It's meant to be a workaround to triple screen wich won't go; other card is nvidia with two screens twinview)
<BluDog_Anchorite> egork: does your soundcard support full duplex ?
<pyarra> I've been reading up on Xmodmap and lineak, but I don't quite get how to "remove" the mapping for the Fn+F8 keypress
<egork> BluDog_Anchorite, should be, I guess. It worked before I have upgraded to Hardy.
<pyarra> anyone know how I'd do that in `/.xmodmap - or indeed, if this would really not help?
<o0Chris0o> adept is
<o0Chris0o> but
<o0Chris0o> I want to clsoe it out
<BluDog_Anchorite> o0Chris0o: so sudo killall adept
<pyarra> er, should be ~/.xmodmap
<BluDog_Anchorite> never played with .xmodmap
<o0Chris0o> nope
<o0Chris0o> still can't load up adept
<BluDog_Anchorite> pastebin your ps -A
<BluDog_Anchorite> and any errors
<o0Chris0o> lol I just need the code to kill it
<o0Chris0o> has happened before
<BluDog_Anchorite> sudo kill -9 PID
<BluDog_Anchorite> PID being thr process ID
<BluDog_Anchorite> or whateverprogram has adept loaded
<o0Chris0o> thats it
<afeijo> how can I terminate other user session?
<BluDog_Anchorite> that idk.  google should have some answers for that
<egork> and knotify4 also seems to block amarok
<pyarra> bbbb
<pyarra> luDog: ok, thanks for suggestions, I guess I'm about to learn about Xmodmap :-)
<afeijo> did I ask right?
<BluDog_Anchorite> afeijo: check google.  i have no idea
<pyarra> afeijo: as root, or using sudo
<BluDog_Anchorite> brb
<afeijo> pyarra: I am root, and has sudo. What command?
<pyarra> do you mean their KDE session? Or a process they are running?
<afeijo> kde session
<pyarra> afeijo: nicely, or abruptly?
<afeijo> abrupt :)
<afeijo> my girl always forget to logoff, she leave no app open
<uhriventis> ... I'm in a windows chat room
<pyarra> afejo: ps axwu | grep [k]deinit - find the first one, then kill that
<pyarra> erm, filter by user too
<pyarra> else you may kill your own session
<afeijo> lol, ok, I try ps but didnt knew it has that many options
<CrashMaster> Ya know.. I hate country music. But this Josh Turner song is made of %100 pure awesome.
<Deepthought> how can I get the taskbar in kde4 ?  It's not there, and I can't find any place to set it; in screenshots I've seen it; or is it a widget I ned to get, or did they remove it in the last versions (using 4.0.4) ?
<pyarra> afeijo: think of it this way: ps a == All, w = Wide, x == auXiliary (things that are no longer connected to a console) and u == show User
<uhriventis> I like country if it's old. Like Johnny Cash... But, he's  more of a blues artist anyway
<uhriventis> Why is my clock in military time? How do I fix this?
<afeijo> funny, I kill her first process, but my own was affected. But not closed
<BluDog_Anchorite> uhriventis: right click and look for 24 hour
<Deepthought> pyarra: most abruptway to kill total session (ie reboot) is: alt-sysrq-s, then  alt-sysrq-u and finally  alt-sysrq-b ; that takes you right pout without messing up yer discs (wait a while after s and u, couple of seconds)
<CrashMaster> what was that nifty link to that site with all the themes?
<BluDog_Anchorite> anyone know how to hide join/parts in irssi ?
<Deepthought> uhriventis: Uncle John is tghe Original Bad Boy
<pyarra> DeepThought: read afeijo's question: he wants to kill another user's session, but (presumably) leave his running
<uhriventis> Hah yeah
<uhriventis> Led Belly is
<uhriventis> !
<CrashMaster> XP had a feature in taskman for doign that
<Deepthought> pyarra: Didn't make that out, but you could be right; that's why I added the remark that it's a reboot, as he wnated abrupt; that is as abrupt as you can get
<uhriventis> XP was the only windows I liked
<uhriventis> I have the CD but... To many viruses
<uhriventis> I like dos too
<uhriventis> Deepthought: Do you know any ledbelly?
<Choreboy> Folks I am fairly new to any distro... if my Kubuntu freezes, what are my options?
<BluDog_Anchorite> just google linux kill other users
<uhriventis> What is yer vidcard?
<Deepthought> uhriventis: not really, and it's really to off-topic to get into..
<BluDog_Anchorite> its like the first entry
<Choreboy> kill users?
<uhriventis> No one is talking in off topic :/
<CrashMaster> speaking of user killing, Im gonna go play some counter-strike. back later
<Choreboy> BluDog_Anchorite: does that kill the offending program or does it kill everything?
<CrashMaster> Choreboy: alt-ctrl-bckspc
<BluDog_Anchorite> as far as i know, that will kill all processes owned by that user
<Deepthought> uhriventis: couldn't resist the mention of Uncle John though... ;-)
<Choreboy> Is there a way to only kill the offender?
<o0Chris0o> whats the command to kill a hidden adept manager? I can't remember the code, it keeps saying another process is using the packaging system
<uhriventis> I love music...
<uhriventis> I'm a guitarist.
<uhriventis> So
<CrashMaster> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Deepthought> Choreboy and if ctl-alt-del don't work: to kill total session (ie reboot) is: alt-sysrq-s, then  alt-sysrq-u and finally  alt-sysrq-b ; that takes you right pout without messing up yer discs (wait a while after s and u, couple of seconds)
<o0Chris0o> thats it!
<afeijo> I cant run mysql command at prompt, becose I installed another mysql with XAMPP
<BluDog_Anchorite> he wants to kill the other usrs session, not his own
<o0Chris0o> that worked thanks CrashMaster
<Deepthought> CrashMaster: I wrote that in my notebook, have same prob from time to time; could it be a kde4 issue ?
<Deepthought> CrashMaster: the hidden apt thing I mean
<BluDog_Anchorite> Deepthought: that problem comes from using the gui
<CrashMaster> *blank stare*
<Deepthought> BluDog_Anchorite: woof !
<Choreboy> I'm not sure what I want to kill. What is another user session? I just want to kill any program that makes me freeze
<CrashMaster> I just memorized the trigger man
<BluDog_Anchorite> thats why apt from cli is better
<Deepthought> BluDog_Anchorite: but you' re probably right...
<afeijo> who likes RPG?
<CrashMaster> dwidmann_laptop: thats TWO man
<uhriventis> Role Playing Games?
<uhriventis> Hah
<uhriventis> I do!
<BluDog_Anchorite> final fantasy FTW.
<Deepthought> BluDog_Anchorite: still, it happens from time to time after fresh boot; as if update hangs or so; and it comes with a kde-sudo error; still think it has to do with kde4 and not adept, cause that never gave me trouble in ubuntu or kde3
<o0Chris0o> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<BluDog_Anchorite> Deepthought: i have seen those questions way before ubuntu ever existed
<afeijo> uhriventis: try this one, free, http://delta.astroempires.com/?ref=D.60589
<BluDog_Anchorite> its the gui and auto updater going wonky
<Deepthought> BluDog_Anchorite: hm...
<afeijo> uhriventis: join D52 galaxy
<afeijo> I've playing for 3 month, impossible to stop :)
<BluDog_Anchorite> i never use the gui update program, and have NEVER had that issue
<uhriventis> I will
<BluDog_Anchorite> sudo apt-get update && sudo apg-get upgrade once a day
<o0Chris0o> what java should I install? I'm not sure lists a few
<BluDog_Anchorite> dist-upgrade if there is a new kernel
<uhriventis> Doing it now
<Deepthought> BluDog_Anchorite: Well, I've been wanting to dig into aptget for some time now anyway, since when everything breaks down that still works; so it makes some sense to just totally stick with it; any suggestions to a good howto or introduction that will make my transition from the guis less painful ?  (I mean I've cut and pasteds quite some apt-gets into the console, and got great results, fixed systems and sold problems, but never really got
<Deepthought> under the hood)
<BluDog_Anchorite> Deepthought: pm?
<Deepthought> BluDog_Anchorite: pm ??
<afeijo> uhriventis: yeah, you on. Tell me your coord when you find
<BluDog_Anchorite> Deepthought: private message
<uhriventis> Konqueror is messin up with gmail. What's yours and when my upgrade to 8.04 is done I'll find you
<BluDog_Anchorite> i sent you one.  you may need to be identified to recieve it
<_2> BluDog_Anchorite reverse.   need ident to send.
<BluDog_Anchorite> Deepthought: i dont want to explain it all here.  join #wickedtribe, ill explain some there
<Deepthought> BluDog_Anchorite: I see it, but not coming through; will go there
<cathee> hello
<_2> cathee
<cathee> 1st time on, checking everything out
<NightBird> .... I'm confused.... I just deleted the drivers from the filesystem.squashfs, yet they're still getting loaded...
<_2> !welcome
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<uhriventis> Wow
<uhriventis> Hahah nightbird
<NightBird> yeah
<uhriventis> I didn't think you would do that.
<uhriventis> But
<uhriventis> The fact that it's still loading!
<uhriventis> Crazy
<uhriventis> Ghost drivers or something
<uhriventis> Must be Satanic
<cathee> having trouble installing 'gramps'
<NightBird> or something... I've switched to using a usb booter, so I don't end up wasteing 6 more cds...
<_2> they are probably loaded in the initramfs pre-mount-rootfs
<uhriventis> That would make sense
<NightBird> so how do I get them out of there?
<eljefe_> !blogging
<ubottu> Factoid blogging not found
<pyarra> !xmodmap
<ubottu> Factoid xmodmap not found
<_2> build an initramfs that doesn't contain them ?
<NightBird> okay...
<pyarra> !hotkey
<ubottu> Factoid hotkey not found
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: memorized what trigger?
<dwidmann_laptop> that's two what CrashMaster?
<CrashMaster> dwidmann_laptop: TWO people I helped.
<CrashMaster> Im turning into a good person over here
<_2> what means person ???
<uhriventis> Is 64 any better then the standard?
<uhriventis> I mean noticeably?
<dwidmann_laptop> congratulations Crash
<dwidmann_laptop> uhriventis: depends on the app.
<uhriventis> Well, what's the difference?
<dwidmann_laptop> uhriventis: number crunching, images, any sort of encoding, can greatly benefit from 64-bit
<dwidmann_laptop> uhriventis: the difference is that all 64 of the processors registers are utilized instead of only 32.
<uhriventis> I've heard the difference is barley noticeable...
<dwidmann_laptop> uhriventis: the sorts of apps I noted above can see anywhere up to a 100% peformance gain
<uhriventis> Hmm
<dwidmann_laptop> uhriventis: though that is the extreme, it doesn't really go higher than that.
<uhriventis> I should, get this hardware
<dwidmann_laptop> If all you do is browse the web and read your email there isn't any point.
<_2> <dwidmann_laptop> If all you do is browse the web and read your email there isn't any point. <<< in having a computer ?    :)
<dwidmann_laptop> _2: maybe, I wouldn't know.
<o0Chris0o> hey guys I keep on getting this, not sure why, I am trying to instal supybot from adept manager. the error says "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." any ideas?
<AngryBacon> _2: there is a point, to browse the web and check email
<_2> o0Chris0o use   sudo apt-get install -f     and see why.
<_2> AngryBacon calm down.
<_2> :)
<CrashMaster> o0Chris0o: try it from apt
 * AngryBacon should have put a smiley after that, lol
<_2> well i think i'll change my "person" and post some info...
<dwidmann_laptop> CALM!!! this is calm!! RAWR
<o0Chris0o> _2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11604/
<Agent_bob> i have tested and with repeted succession found that grub can not be install to an hdd with full disk fs, without hosing the fs.
<Agent_bob> grub imbeds more than the 512b allowed
<CrashMaster> o0Chris0o: Did you run it as root?
<Agent_bob> o0Chris0o close adept first.
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: best tp back up, create a partition table on the device, create a partition, install grub, and restore then.
<CrashMaster> o0Chris0o: and make sure you closed the adept 1qst
<Agent_bob> dwidmann_laptop that's a very long way to get to the same point as "install lilo"
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: Well, I guess it is.
<o0Chris0o> that worked!
<o0Chris0o> was a java install
<o0Chris0o> that messed up
<Agent_bob> but the point is that grub writes too much data to what "should" be the MBR, thus spilling over into the next sector
<AngryBacon> Agent_bob: why would you have grub with a fulldisk fs anyhow?
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: don't like it? file some bugs :)
<Agent_bob> AngryBacon gotta boot somehow
<AngryBacon> Any linux installation will have at LEAST 2 partitions
<Choreboy> Can anyone help me with LILO? It's on my MBR and I need to change it to include an option to boot to my Windows parition...
<AngryBacon> and if you arn't using linux or other unix-like, why do you have grub?
<Agent_bob> AngryBacon wrong
<dwidmann_laptop> AngryBacon: not true, you can get by with one.
<AngryBacon> well, i suppose, but why?
<Agent_bob> i can and do install linux with 0 partitions.
<AngryBacon> what situation would warrent grub+one partition?
<dwidmann_laptop> AngryBacon: probably an external hard drive or other sort of USB/I394/E-SATA device
<Agent_bob> however grub can't be installed without a partitions some place.... second hd maybe.   and i was trying to use grub because it's the "ubuntu" way.
<Choreboy> You sure GRUB can't be used if you use an entire disc? I've used an entire disc for Kubuntu 7.10 and GRUB gave me boot options for generic kernel, mem test, etc
<Agent_bob> Choreboy yes
<Agent_bob> Choreboy the stage* files have to be on a partition   else it wont install/setup     floppy being the exception.
<Choreboy> Well since we are on GRUB can anyone help me with my LILO problem?
<NightBird> okay, I'm having problems figuring out how to modify the initramfs for the livecd to disable the drivers that are causing me problems..
<Agent_bob> Choreboy probably.  what ya need ?
<Choreboy> I need the option to boot to my XP partition
<Choreboy> I've tried changing the lilo.conf and I've tried using the GUI app to change LILO but I don't know what I'm doing
<keoni> does anyone know why a file called .directory is showing up on my desktop using kubuntu 8.04
<Choreboy> with the app I can see the windows partition but it wants a mount point.  I have no idea what to choose
<Agent_bob> Choreboy other=/dev/<devicenode> \n label=winderz \n boot-as=0x80
<eatThisAndDie> keoni: you need to change the settings to not show invisible files on yout desktop
<Agent_bob> <devicenode> might be something like    hda1   sdb5   or what ever.
<Choreboy> the device says /dev/sda1
<Agent_bob> here's an example you might learn from.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d7d6cb409
<eatThisAndDie> keoni: on kde3 its rightclick the desktop >configure desktop> behaviour. Sorry but i have no idea how it's on kde4. Doubt it's that much different
<keoni> is there a setting specific for that or is the the Show hidden files under the behavior tab  in the KDesktop configure menu
<keoni> oh nm
<keoni> that was a rethorical question
<Agent_bob> rethoric posing as a quarry
<keoni> as i was typing that i thought that was a global setting then i realised i said kdesktop
<eatThisAndDie> keoni: You good? Got what you wanted?
<keoni> ya
<keoni> thank you
<Choreboy> I am never going to get this thing figured out.
<McRib> Doesn't Konversation have a channel list feature?
<fildo> McRib:  /list
<McRib> fildo: I mean other than doing that.
<Agent_bob> Choreboy basicly substitue sda1 where hdb1 is in that example.   and only use that one section from the example
<Agent_bob> McRib i have no clue.  but i agree that it should.   xchat does/did
<McRib> Agent_bob: yeah... seems pretty basic.  Should also be able to right-click a channel tab and decide if you want to auto-join it on connect, etc...
<Agent_bob> that sounds kde'ish
<Agent_bob> kde = right click everything and configure it...
<Agent_bob> this system looks bloated   Memory Used/Total Percent: 23/503 MB (4%)     used root fs 7.4G  55% /   no wonder
<McRib> Agent_bob: Screw KDE... right-click/config should be standard.  Saves a LOT of clicking!
<Agent_bob> standard what ?    right click is standard "paste" in gpm/console
<Agent_bob> left click highlight, right click paste...
<McRib> For some reason, Konversation refuses to open any links I click on....
<eichenwald> I recently installed kubuntu hardy and I can't get it to shutdown...it goes to a black screen and I have to manually press the power button to shut it off. I tried editing the /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh script and added the P flag like I saw some people having success with but that didnt work for me. It still wont shutdown or restart...any ideas?
<eatThisAndDie> AFAIK that's a hardware thing eichenwald
<flaccid> eichenwald: its a bug
<flaccid> eichenwald: which video card driver?
<eichenwald> ati
<Choreboy> Stupid LILO!!!!
<Agent_bob> Choreboy ?
<Choreboy> I change the config file, run lilo, and still get no boot options
<Choreboy> it just boots right to Kubuntu
<Agent_bob> heh  you don't have keyword    prompt    ???
<Choreboy> prompt?
<flaccid> eichenwald: what is your output of dpkg -l | grep fglrx ?
<flaccid> eichenwald: is this the fglrx driver or "ati" or "radeon"
<eichenwald> flaccid:  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE) from lspci
<Agent_bob> yep    keyword     prompt     and timeout=50    or longer
<flaccid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/118605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118605 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "[fglrx] freezes upon Logout or Switch user [patch]" [Undecided,In progress]
<Agent_bob> Choreboy if you don't tell lilo to "prompt" the user it doesn't show any menu
<Agent_bob> Choreboy if you set the timeout too low    like  timeout=10     one second is not enough time to select anything either.
<Agent_bob> man lilo.conf        the manpages are there for a reason
<Choreboy> What's the keyboard shortcut for showing hidden files in dolphin?
<Odd-rationale> Choreboy: alt + .
 * Agent_bob can't tell if that's dot spot decimal period
<NightBird> okay, so is there a way for me to install a 64 bit kubuntu install to a seperate partition from within a 32 bit kubuntu installation?
<Agent_bob> NightBird in a vertual machine?
<eichenwald> flaccid: is there a restricted driver management dialog, I know how to get to it in ubuntu
<NightBird> Agent_bob: no, on an actual machine
<Agent_bob> NightBird ummm may i ask "why from within a running linux?"
<eichenwald> flaccid: nevermind I found it
<NightBird> Agent_bob: because I can't boot a kubuntu live cd
<flaccid> eichenwald: [14:41] <flaccid> eichenwald: what is your output of dpkg -l | grep fglrx ; [14:42] <flaccid> eichenwald: is this the fglrx driver or "ati" or "radeon"
<Agent_bob> wahooooo:  makes sense.      tried the "alternate install" disk ?
<Agent_bob> ah'
<NightBird> Agent_bob: I'm guessing that was targeted at me?
<Agent_bob> yeah
<eichenwald> flaccid: ii  xorg-driver-fglrx                          1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.12-16.34         Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<Agent_bob> nick completion butted in.
<NightBird> wait... how does that work out?
<NightBird> I could see another person with an n nickname...
<eichenwald> flaccid: I just removed it and now Im using the opensource driver although it sucks
<flaccid> eichenwald: are you on hardy?
<NightBird> but a w?
<eichenwald> flaccid: yeah
<NightBird> also; no, I haven't tried an alternative cd
<Agent_bob> 'ah:'   and the colen is the completion char i have set.
<flaccid> eichenwald: you need to update to ii  xorg-driver-fglrx                          1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.12-17.36
<Agent_bob> wasn't a w ^
<NightBird> I'll download the torrent over night
<flaccid> eichenwald: need to enable the hardy-proposed repos
<eichenwald> flaccid: alright I'll give that a try, thanks
<flaccid> np
<Agent_bob> maybe i should set the nick completion char to ' '
<Agent_bob> why is flash drive read/write so slow ?
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: how slow? Maybe it's a USB 1.1 device or something (or being treated as one)?
<Agent_bob> dwidmann_laptop maybe.    < 1m/s
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: I think usb 1.1 maxes at 1MBs
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: and USB 2.0 is 48MBs
<Agent_bob> [17179575.316000] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found <<< ?
<dwidmann_laptop> and it looks like USB 3.0 is coming out soon, and it will be 5GBs
<dwidmann_laptop> **wait, 5Gbps
<dwidmann_laptop> so 625MBs .... ..... usb hub not found? That's an interesting message
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: what all did it say when you plugged the drive in?
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d2fba462c
<dwidmann_laptop> hm, I don't see anything that jumps out and says hello, do you?
<Agent_bob> no
<dwidmann_laptop> thought not
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: what all does it say about usb around the time of your last bootup in dmesg/syslog/message/kern.log?  If it wasn't showing there maybe it's showing somewhere else.
<Agent_bob> very little   that's the only device i plugged in and that the full output    there are only about there more lines in dmesg about usb and they are very uninformative  (about the usb bus mostly)
<dwidmann_laptop> hmm
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: is it really a usb 2.0 device?
<Agent_bob> ?
<Agent_bob> beets me.
<Agent_bob> [17179575.308000] usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
<Agent_bob> [17179575.308000] usbcore: registered new driver hub
<Agent_bob> [17179575.316000] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3
<Agent_bob> that's several lines before the pastebin i showed you.
<Agent_bob> and that's the full output on the subject
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: your usb controller can be usb 2.0, but if the device is usb 1.1 it works in legacy mode at USB 1.1 speed.
<Agent_bob> yeah i know that.  but i don't see anything that would inform me as to what it actually is...
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: yeah, that would be handy wouldn
<dwidmann_laptop> t it
<CrashMaster> Agent_bob: if it says EHCI its 2.0
<Agent_bob> maybe lshw will know...
<dwidmann_laptop> oops, `'` != `ENTER`
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: or perhaps, lsusb --vv
<dwidmann_laptop> **one -
<Agent_bob> yeah looked at lsusb first   "and plus -v"  but didn't see anything there either.
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d353bdf31
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: did you run lsusb as sudo, if not, you probably saw nothing interesting.
<Agent_bob> as root.. http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3842e579
<Agent_bob> can't sudo  but that's another story...
<dwidmann_laptop> Lexar Media Flash Drive?
<dwidmann_laptop> It says it's USB 2.0 ....
<McRib> Will Konversation ever get a notify list built-in?
<Agent_bob> where did you find that ?   google ?
<dwidmann_laptop> bcdusb line Agent_bob
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: however, the controller it's on is usb 1.1
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: try plugging it in to a different port, ie: if it's a front port plug it into a usb port on the back, etc
<Agent_bob> dwidmann_laptop is that what the    "bcdUSB               1.10"  is saying there?      that makes sense then...
<Agent_bob> and 2.00 for the drive       i see
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: yes, that's what I'm looking at to jump to these startling conclusions :)
<dwidmann_laptop> (ie: guessing)
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> well i'll guess with you on that.     yep that's what it says...     ;/
<gkffjcs> is there still a fluxbox desktop package in ubuntu, apt-cache search didn't come up with anything useful?
<CrashMaster> !apt-cachge
<ubottu> Factoid apt-cachge not found
<CrashMaster> !apt-cache
<ubottu> Factoid apt-cache not found
<Agent_bob> gkffjcs apt-cache search fluxbox
<Agent_bob> ?
<Agent_bob> !find fluxbox
<ubottu> Found: fluxbox
<Agent_bob> looks to be still there.
<dwidmann_laptop> I'm pretty sure a lot of people would be upset if it weren't.
<Agent_bob> if that's actually hardy.
<Agent_bob> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-3 (hardy), package size 938 kB, installed size 3756 kB
<gkffjcs> sorry, thanks, didn't see it the first time, I expected something like fluxbox-desktop.
<Agent_bob> gkffjcs you mean like    xubuntu-desktop  ?   but that's xfce4 not fluxbox...
<o0Chris0o> I can't think straight, But I know I know the answer....what is hostmask? is that like @yahoo.com?
<dwidmann_laptop> gkffjcs: yeah, other than kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-kde4-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, and ubuntu-desktop, you're not really going to get that luxury AFAIK (maybe other ones, but they'd be third party)
<Agent_bob> o0Chris0o like   255.255.255.0
<dwidmann_laptop> o0Chris0o: I think that would be hostname
<CrashMaster> !hostmask
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<o0Chris0o> ahh
<CrashMaster> Agent_bob: Thats a subnet mask man.
<CrashMaster> totallty different
<Agent_bob> CrashMaster not totally different     just bad example.
<CrashMaster> Um
<Agent_bob> 4.22.155.3    there.
<CrashMaster> Gonna have to disagree man
<CrashMaster> A hostmask is basically an official spoofing of your hostname
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<CrashMaster> the subnet mask is a range of ips considered local to your subnet
<contrast83> Anyone here using Compiz-Fusion and nVidia's beta driver (173.08)? CF's CPU usage is shooting up to 100% when I switch to a TTY or another X server.
<dwidmann_laptop> contrast83: I guess that's why they labeled it beta
<contrast83> dwidmann_laptop: Right, but it's the only recent one that doesn't break UT2k4. :-\
<Agent_bob> not to mention that compiz has never been supported here...
<contrast83> Erm... So "not supported" means "don't ask questions about it"?
<Agent_bob> no means don't expect answers
<Agent_bob> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Agent_bob> it is supported there ^
<dwidmann_laptop> It means expect a lot of that ^^
<contrast83> Pfft... I've seen dozens of Compiz-related questions answered in here. ;-)
<Agent_bob> contrast83 i didn't say there weren't,  i was just answering your question about my statement.
<contrast83> Cool. :-)
<Agent_bob> or didn't you notice ?
<Agent_bob> :)
<izzyb> contrast83, for config related questions of the sort "how do you install it in kubuntu?", this channel is best, but for "does it work with x", its best to ask in #compiz
<izzyb> not to discourage you from asking
<izzyb> just that you'll find better support in #compiz
<contrast83> izzyb: Point taken. :-)
<izzyb> you'll find many people linger in both
<contrast83> I've been asking in there for about an hour, no joy yet.
<contrast83> izzyb: Yep, I'm one of them. ;-)
<izzyb> yeah, doesn't hurt to try other places, but for things as complex as compiz, best to go right to the source
<contrast83> Right... #nvidia seems to be completely dead.
<Agent_bob> this is kind of an off hour tho.
<izzyb> it's best to repeat your question every few hours
<Agent_bob> or when it scrolls off the page  :))))
<contrast83> Cool, thanks for the tips.
<izzyb> lots idle and the people with the answers you need may not be atk
<izzyb> yeah, that's a better approach
<izzyb> if the channel is active, repost when things slow down
<contrast83> Heh... It's a funny situation I have here, now that I think about it...
<contrast83> I'm using the beta driver to play a game that doesn't work with the stable driver, and the game performs best when run on a seperate X server from Compiz, but Compiz is hogging the CPU when a different X server is active. :-P
<Agent_bob> ummm kwin --replace ?
<contrast83> If irony was ice cream, I'd be swimming in sundaes.
<contrast83> Agent_bob: But then my windows get thrown across the viewports when I turn Compiz back on.
<izzyb> hmm, that'd be a question for #compiz.  I have no idea how cpu usage relates to compiz. I thought it was mostly gpu intensive.
<McRib> Does anyone know if the U.S. repositories are working again at full speed?
<Agent_bob> i actually put a partition on one hd just to have a "wintindo" setup.   kids and games... meh
<contrast83> izzyb: Oh no, it takes its share of CPU time as well when it's actually *doing* stuff. In my case though, it's taking more than its share when it's not even doing anything.
<izzyb> hmm, have you tried turning off effects to see if it's one of them?
<contrast83> Agent_bob: It's funny, actually - I never really gamed on the computer until I started using Linux. I saw all those free games in Add/Remove... and couldn't resist.
<Agent_bob> contrast83 stupid question, but; it's not a screensaver going off on you is it ?
<izzyb> lol
<izzyb> that would be funny
<contrast83> Agent_bob: Nope, it happens the second I switch to a TTY/X server.
<Agent_bob> k just checking.
<contrast83> I wish that was it.
<contrast83> Hehe, thanks
<Agent_bob> sometimes the obvious is actually the answer
 * izzyb recalls having a problem on a windows server once.  was in to support a Dell and they called us in because they thought it was hardware
<izzyb> we isolated it to this 3d screen saver
<izzyb> every time it kicked in cpu usage went through the roof and performance went down
<contrast83> izzyb: As for it being a certain effect, it's been consistent across a lot of tweaking in CCSM, so I don't think that's it. I might try resetting Compiz to its defaults just to make sure though.
<contrast83> izzyb: lol
<izzyb> I'd turn everything off and see if it goes away
<contrast83> I say: If you want eye-candy on outdated hardware, get Enlightenment.
<izzyb> then start adding things back in in groups until it comes back
<contrast83> I'm actually gonna go ahead and check that right now, one sec...
<josh_> can someone give me hand setting up a bridge?
 * izzyb not a big fan of eye candy - at least not at the expense of performance, but I had to fire up compiz on this box since it has a decent video card in it
<Agent_bob> josh details ?
<contrast83> izzyb: Just tried with the very conservative defaults and the problem persists. Thanks for the suggestion though.
<contrast83> izzyb: How are you liking it?
<izzyb> It's cool.  I can deal without all the eye candy, but I must say I like how multiple desktops are handled
<izzyb> it would be nice to see some of the features I'm missing from kde, but overall it's better
 * izzyb used to use kde with 12 desktops
<contrast83> izzyb: Such as?
<josh_> two wired cards, eth0 connects to the router for internet eth1 is another computer that I want to connect
<izzyb> now I use compiz with 4x5 desktops
<contrast83> izzyb: You might want to install compizconfig-settings-manager if you haven't already. I'd say Compiz can do 99.99% of the stuff KWin can.
<izzyb> I miss being able to right click and move a window to a desktop
<izzyb> including the option of all desktops
<josh_> need anymore info?
<contrast83> right-click on its titlebar, you mean?
<izzyb> yeah
<contrast83> you can with emerald. i guess you're using kde-window-decorator?
<RancidKraut> Is there a way to search for and fix broken packages in Adept?
<izzyb> hmm, lets see
<contrast83> RancidKraut: Not sure, but I know you can in Synaptic. I haven't used Adept in ~1 year.
<RancidKraut> I can't install Synaptic because broken packages are preventing me. :(
<Agent_bob> josh_ sudo apt-get install bridge-utils
 * izzyb hopes he doesn't hang again -- I'm having issues where the system hangs and it happens more frequently while running compize
<josh_> ok got that
<contrast83> RancidKraut: "sudo apt-get install -f" should work too, or if that fails, "sudo dpkg --configure -a" then "sudo apt-get install -f" again
<RancidKraut> contrast83: Thanks so much, this seems to be working. :)
<Agent_bob> josh_ you have to ifdown the two cards,   and   ifconfig eth# 0.0.0.0 promisc up  << where # is probably 0 and 1 in your case.
<izzyb> contrast83, where is emerald?
<contrast83> RancidKraut: Cool, no problem
 * izzyb uses compizConfig settings Manager
<contrast83> izzyb: Try running "emerald --replace &"
<Agent_bob> josh_ you'll have to            brctl addbr br0      also.
<josh_> agent_bob do I need to add those lines to /etc/network/interfaces?
<contrast83> izzyb: If you just used the fancy new dialog in KDE for installing Compiz, you'll need to install Emerald yourself first (sudo apt-get install emerald)
<izzyb> hmm, didn't have emerald installed
<izzyb> doing it now
<Agent_bob> josh_ no.  you'll probably want to script it.
<RancidKraut> contrast83: What do you prefer about Synaptic?
<contrast83> RancidKraut: Umm... Pretty much everything. :-)
<Agent_bob> josh_ what static ip is that box going to use ?
<RancidKraut> contrast83: I'll check it out. :)
<contrast83> RancidKraut: You can purge all the Adept components without causing any problems, FYI.
<josh_> does it have to be static?
<RancidKraut> contrast83: How can I go about doing that?
<izzyb> Ooo! cool! thanks contrast83 :)
<Agent_bob> josh_ for me to set it up it will, someone else might be able to do dyn,  but i'm to green at this.    i am using a bridged setup right here.  with another linux box as a gateway.     here's a paste of the script that brings it up for me... http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5ed58466
<contrast83> RancidKraut: Install synaptic and remove the packages whose names start with "adept". ;-) You'll just want to get the Gnome equivalent for whatever you remove - not really *required* but you might miss them otherwise.
<contrast83> And those equivalents are: synaptic gnome-app-install update-manager update-notifier
<josh_> ok thanks
<Agent_bob> josh_ that setup makes this box transparent to the other two that are connected to it.    if that's not what you need maybe someone else can fill in the blanks.
<RancidKraut> contrast83: Thanks. :) What do you mean by getting the Gnome equivalent though?
<contrast83> izzyb: No prob... Anything else you miss from KDE? :-P
<izzyb> hmm, not that I can think of off the top of my head. that was the big one :)
<contrast83> RancidKraut: synaptic is gnome's equivalent of adept-manager, gnome-app-install is gnome's equivalent of adept-installer (Add/Remove...), etc.
<contrast83> izzyb: Cool
<RancidKraut> contrast83: Ah, ok great. :) Do you know the name of the update notifier, by chance?
<contrast83> izzyb: Did you install the compiz-fusion-plugins-extra package?
<contrast83> update-notifier ;-)
<RancidKraut> Great :)
<izzyb> oh, maybe my kde pager.  I had installed one that was compiz aware, but seem to have lost it :(
<izzyb> I think so, but maybe that's what's missing
<contrast83> izzyb: sudo apt-get install kicker-compiz kicker-taskbar-compiz
<contrast83> the first one's the pager, just thought you might want the taskbar too
<izzyb> contrast83, thanks.  that's what I was missing.
<contrast83> np
<contrast83> izzyb: You using Wall or Cube?
<izzyb> I must have lost them when I tried to but the ATI proprietary driver in
<izzyb> Cube
<contrast83> izzyb: Manual install or through the drivers manager?
<izzyb> Thought maybe my hanging issue was video related (still do) and maybe ATI's driver would fix it, but I couldn't get things working at all with it
<contrast83> What card?
<izzyb> I tried several things, including following a howto that had me remove all the compiz components and reinstall them
<izzyb> ati x300
<contrast83> Hmm... I guess I can thankfully say I haven't had much ATI experience - the old Radeon M6 on my lappy always worked fine and I had to hack at my grandfather's 200M for a few hours to get things proper, but aside from that I've always been on Intel and nVidia.
<izzyb> yeah, this is an intel board, but with an intel video card (not sure which).  I added the x300 in
 * sacha_ whispers... x200m now works with compiz on opensource driver
<sacha_> as of 5 days ago
<contrast83> sacha_: Ohh, don't tell me that. :-P
<sacha_> you need git-mesa though
<sacha_> the bug that stopped it from working for past 2 years was 3 lines of code in mesa
<contrast83> Yeah... I think the open driver supported compiz back then but you pretty much had to compile all of X, Mesa, etc. for it.
<Agent_bob> josh left didn't he ?
<contrast83> looks that way
<sacha_> open driver has worked with compiz since compiz existed.. but not for IGPs like x200 and x1250
<sacha_> i had compiz/beryl working on my opensource radeon since they existed :)
<Agent_bob> well i fixed an init script for him...    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6e80c565     maybe someone else can point to it if he comes back.
<contrast83> sacha_: Same here, pretty much.
<contrast83> Agent_bob: Will do
<sacha_> now finally my x200m works flawlessly on something other than fglrx
<Agent_bob> k thanks.    i'm went.
<contrast83> Agent_bob: Speaking of init scripts, any idea why one would suddenly stop working? (It's one I put in myself, was working fine initially, now nothing.)
<contrast83> fglrx is the work of the devil
<Agent_bob> contrast83 pastebin it i'll give a look before i leave
<contrast83> At least from my *very* limited experience
<contrast83> Agent_bob: http://pastebin.ca/1015457 thanks
<sacha_> i agree contrast
<sacha_> i cant use fglrx and my tv.. its way too choppy
<Agent_bob> contrast83 you have two mice or is that a lappy ?
<sacha_> radeon on the other hand, has been smooth for 2 years
<sacha_> and radeon is just reverse engineered from fglrx.. so what the hell
<contrast83> Agent_bob: Two mice, one with 14 buttons, so I have to use the evdev driver to get all of them working.
<Agent_bob> contrast83 the symbolic link that calls it still in your default runlevel and still S##something ?
<contrast83> yep
<Agent_bob> contrast83 i'm not seeing anything wrong with the script.    maybe   add at line 3    set -x        and call it with sudo to see what it's doing.
<Agent_bob> that's a pretty common debugging tool
<contrast83> Agent_bob: Well, it runs fine after boot... Would that still be worth trying?
<corpxicle> uh, my installation of kubuntu doesnt quite work like i want it to, it quits out and claims it cant find some file or directory
<Agent_bob> contrast83 ummm race condition ?    it may be running to soon or too late.
<corpxicle> it seems to think the install media or the hdd is broked
<Agent_bob> contrast83 that sounds like what's happening to you.   imo.
<corpxicle> but i checked the install media and the hdd worked fine last monday, i only installed xubuntu on it a month ago
<contrast83> Agent_bob: I've got it linked right before kdm. Maybe try putting it in init 3?
<contrast83> s/init/runlevel/
<Agent_bob> contrast83 that's probably too late.    upstart doesn't wait for things to finish like the old sysV system did     i think.   advance it a few notches and see if it works contrast83
<Agent_bob> or retard kdm a few    either way should help
<contrast83> Agent_bob: ahh, ok. i'll try that, thanks
<Agent_bob> contrast83 welcome.   good luck with it.   i'm out now.
<contrast83> peace
<izzyb> is there an easy way to add icons for missing apps in the kmenu?
<sacha_> izzyb: right click-> menu editor?
<izzyb> no fancy command line thingy?
<izzyb> the menu editor worked thanks :)
<mike-kubuntu> hey guys, my flash doesnt work in 8.04
<flaccid> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<flaccid> mike-kubuntu: in a browser, which one?
<mike-kubuntu> flaccid: firefox 3
<flaccid> mike-kubuntu: what do you have for dpkg -l | grep flashplugin
<mike-kubuntu> plashplugin-nonfree 9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<flaccid> what happens when you goto http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ ?
<mike-kubuntu> showave is not installed
<mike-kubuntu> flash player is a blank
<flaccid> mike-kubuntu: what does this command return: file /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<mike-kubuntu>  /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), stripped
<flaccid> hmmm if you start firefox from konsole do you get any errors/warnings etc.?
<mike-kubuntu> huh, errors on the command line, a ton, but flash works now when i start from konsole
<flaccid> can you pastebin those errors?
<mike-kubuntu> sure
<mike-kubuntu> http://pastebin.com/m3ae9ae88
<mike-kubuntu> it seems to be working tnow though, which is wierd
<mike-kubuntu> i think trying to view a video kills it
<flaccid> what is your dpkg -l | grep firefox?
<mike-kubuntu> ii  firefox                                    3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3                   meta package for the popular mozilla web bro
<flaccid> is that it?
<mike-kubuntu> well, theres the non meta package, but its the same verision, thene theres
<mike-kubuntu> ii  mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb               2.0.0.7+1-0ubuntu4                          Mozilla Firefox English language/region pack
<flaccid> so you have ii  firefox-3.0                                3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 ?
<flaccid> if so seems like some bug in the plugin itself possibly
<mike-kubuntu> yeah, wouldn't be suprised if it is
<mike-kubuntu> myb rother has the same errors using ubuntu
<flaccid> looks like it was in v8 as well
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> how to use most recent nvidia drivers? since the glx-new seem to be crashing
<ActionParsnip> hey all, is there some sortof deadline for KDE apps to move over to KDE4 or is it more fuzzy than that?
<ealx> hi
<ealx> how can I change the icon theme in kde3 of the gtk applications?
<ActionParsnip> http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/16746/How-to-change-themes-in-Kubuntu.html
<ealx> thanks
<ActionParsnip> np
<ealx> ActionParship I don't want to change the kde theme
<ealx> but the iconsì theme of gtk applications
<ealx> do you understand?
<ealx> I want to integrate the aspect of gtk applications to my kubuntu box
<ActionParsnip> ealx: is it specific apps ?
<ealx> no, for example gimp
<ealx> or firefox
<ActionParsnip> then you need www.kde-look.org
<ActionParsnip> there should be icon packs for each app on there
<ealx> and how can I apply the icon pack of gimp ?
<ActionParsnip> http://www.aqua-soft.org/board/showthread.php?t=1272
<ealx> i don't understand
<ealx> I want to set the theme gartoon for the gtk applications
<ealx> for exemple
<ealx> how can I do this?
<izzyb> hmm, seem to have lost my window handles.  any idea what would cause this and how to fix it?
 * izzyb running compiz
<Bert_2> hi, I'm running amarok and kopete in the gnome based ubuntu and they keep on taking sound away from eachother and sometimes they even crash eachother, can someone know why they do that and how to fix it ?
 * izzyb got his window handles back after a crash forced him to reboot
<sredna> hello
<sredna> what is the 32bit firefox package?
<sredna> emulated, for my 64bit box
<Dorgendubal> I have a strange problem. In all games I'm testing, I have no sound. However, my sound card does work in all other cases (kde, flash, amarok, mplayer, etc...). When starting a game from the command line, I'm always getting the following: "Couldn't open audio: No available audio device". What is missing? Thank you in advance
<LilSarge> hello fellas
<prateek> hello...i use winxp,kubuntu dual boot..kubuntu hasnt mounted my all partitions..how can i tell it to mount them
<prateek> kubuntu has mounted 1 out of 4
<sacha_> sudo update-grub ?
<sacha_> in worst case scenario, you have to manually update them
<sacha_> there's a KDE program for doing that
<prateek> help!
<sacha_> huh?
<ubunturos> !ask | prateek
<ubottu> prateek: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<posingaspopular> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<sacha_> oh sorry mounted, somehow i read boot
<sacha_> ignore me
<prateek> sacha_:k
<prateek> kubuntu has no longer mounted my NTFS partitions
<prateek> !ask | prateek
<zetheroo> I really need someone to help me get KIPI working in Gwenview
<zetheroo> please help
<sacha_> prateek: did you uninstall ntfs-3g at all??
<sacha_> thats needed for reading and writing to ntfs
<Pennycook> prateek: Have you only just installed kubuntu?
<prateek> sacha_: ummm  since i use 7.10 so i thot it was primstalled
<prateek> Pennycook: 7.10+xp dualboot
<Pennycook> Yeah, but is it a fresh install?
<prateek> priinstalled (cant spell it
<sacha_> did it used to work and now doesnt prateek?
<prateek> sacha_: its really funny...yesterday a trojan horse sucked up winxp..i see BSOD on boot..however safe mode works cool...all partitions are intact
<sacha_> that sucks :(
<prateek> but kubuntu has now suddenly forgotten to mount NTFS
<prateek> how can trojan in xp effect kubuntu
<sacha_> ohh its only after this trojan horse and BSOD that now it doesnt recognise NTFS?
<prateek> sacha_: Exactly
<SlimeyPete> maybe it messed with the filesystem.
<Pennycook> Kubuntu can't mount an NTFS drive that wasn't shut down cleanly.
<sacha_> yeah maybe your filesystem in windows is screwed or something
<SlimeyPete> which might prevent kubuntu from being able to mount it.
<SlimeyPete> !ntfsfix
<ubottu> Factoid ntfsfix not found
<SlimeyPete> hrm
<prateek> SlimeyPete: may be...but safemode  (xp) shows everything tight
<prateek> right
<sacha_> Pennycook: ah really? cool i learn new stuff :)
<prateek> SlimeyPete: so wot can i do..
<prateek> well its not fair
<prateek> kubuntu should be little more understanding
<sacha_> prateek: well just get windows to shut down correctly..
<prateek> sacha_: i know this stuff!
<Pennycook> prateek: It's not Kubuntu's fault. It's there to stop you from mounting a drive that's still in use etc etc
<prateek> i did it..i opened in safemode
<zetheroo> I need help getting KIPI to work in Gwenview
<prateek> and shut it down
<sacha_> prateek: and you shut it down normally?
<zetheroo> please help
<prateek> sacha_: yes...sure
<sacha_> prateek: i think you need to run it in normal mode
<Pennycook> prateek: If you're certain that it was shut down cleanly, then there's a "force" option.
<prateek> sacha_: i get BSOD on normal mode
<sacha_> to it can do checks to make sure disk is ok i think
<prateek> oh!
<sacha_> oh ok, you still get bsod :( follow Pennycook advice
<prateek> when i click Media oin root
<prateek> i see all the drives
<prateek> !
<sacha_> sudo mount /dev/???? --force
<sacha_> ?
<prateek> wait wait
<sacha_> oh, so its ok?
<prateek> i can see all the drives..
<prateek> but the Windows parttions is 4 KB!
<sacha_> lol..
<prateek> and its clean
<prateek> Ya!
<prateek> all 4 parttions are 4-5 KB
<sacha_> lol..
<prateek> and dont have data
<Pennycook> Then they're not mounted.
<prateek> so Kubuntu has mounted them
<prateek> Pennycook: Well
<prateek> can u plz tell force command
<Pennycook> You can see the file locations where they would be mounted.
<prateek> Pennycook: ya
<zetheroo> anyone?
<prateek> Pennycook: plz tell force command
<sacha_> prateek: run `df' and find the location of the drives you want
<sacha_> it will be /dev/????
<Pennycook> prateek: It'll be something like "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 -o force", where /dev/sdb1 is the device you want to mount and /media/sdb1 where you think it should be mounted.
<Pennycook> Or you can edit your fstab
<sacha_> he wont need to say /media because its already linked in fstab though
<prateek> so..
<prateek> wot exactly i have to do?
<sacha_> prateek: hang on
<sacha_> The latest ntfs-3g release can also repair and mount uncleanly shutdown Windows or not properly detached removable disks if the "force" mount option is used. Earlier releases always refused to mount and required Windows to fix the damage it left behind.
<Pennycook> Oh, true enough. If your /etc/fstab is in tact (which it should be) just locate all of the lines that mention ntfs-3g and make sure the options read "defaults,force 0 0"
<Pennycook> Then run "mount -a"
<sacha_> or... prateek: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 -o force
<prateek> its 0 1 in NTFS
<sacha_> where /dev/sda1 is the one you want
<corpxicle> is there a known problem installing kubuntu ? i get a "file not found" error at 70% or so when installing
<corpxicle> no such problem with xubuntu ( older version )
<sacha_> corpxicle: maybe you burnt cd too fast and got corruption?
<Pennycook> corpxicle: Did your disc pass the "test media" option?
<corpxicle> it did pass the test media option
<corpxicle> first thing i tried =P
<sacha_> is it the release version off website?
<prateek> sacha_: it printed a hell lot of commands
<corpxicle> i downloaded this last week
<sacha_> prateek: saying what?
<prateek> sacha_: well the output of mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 -o force
<prateek> it printed like i typed MAN MOUNT
<sacha_> prateek: did you first identify the /dev/???? you want with 'df' ?
<prateek> oh!
<prateek> sorry...its media/sda1
<prateek> lemme correct
<prateek> same responce
<sacha_> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o force
<prateek> sacha_: you did it frined
<prateek> friend!
<prateek> its mounted!
<sacha_> :P
<sacha_> and do that for all the 4 partitions
<prateek> kk
<sacha_> cause ntfs-3g autofixes your corrupt ntfs partitions now
<Pennycook> prateek: To stop it happening again, you can add the force option to your fstab.
<prateek> yes..u told to change 01 to 00?
<Pennycook> Keep it as 0 1 if that's what it is
<Pennycook> Just add force
<prateek> well how?
<prateek> Ok!
<prateek> thanks!
<tinin> Hi, how could I hide system folders in konqueror? Just to simplify the experience to a friend
<sivaji> how to hide my ip address from freenode channels
<posingaspopular> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<sivaji> posingaspopular do i need to donate anything for this
<posingaspopular> no you dont have to
<Tidus> donations are always welcome though :)
<Pennycook> tinin: If you mean from /, I don't know that there is a way to hide the files that are there.  You could try creating an index.html in the directory and enabling the "View > index.html" option. If it's blank, they'll see nothing when they go to /.
<Pennycook> Or of course you could put in some explanatory "Disable this option to see the contents of this directory" like Windows does.
<tinin> I remember this was done in kubuntu 6.10 They only showed the home and media directories under /
<sivaji> posingaspopular one more problem i dont remember my freenode passwd , how to reset it ?
<sivaji> i am searching that webpage to reset my passwd but i dont find the procedure to do that .
<Pennycook> tinin: Ah okay, I've never come across that before, sorry.
<posingaspopular> ah you can have it emailed to you again
<prateek> the problem boy is back
<sacha_> uh oh.. runnn
<prateek> see...this is wired i change my resolution to 1024x768 everytime
<prateek> and after reboot and i get the 800x600 again
<sacha_> an old intel card? 915resolution?
<prateek> no
<prateek> 945
<sacha_> yeah same thing
<Pennycook> tinin: Some Googling reveals that a .hidden file in the root directory can hide files. Just fill it with a list of everything youw ant hidden.
<sacha_> prateek: have you tried 915resolution?
<prateek> 915? what does dat mean.
<sacha_> its a program, `915resolution'
<prateek> and i hv a Core2duo
<prateek> 128 grpahics onboard
<sacha_> sudo apt-get it
<tinin> Pennycook thanx, I was reading about that too
<prateek> i am able to move upto 1400x1500 resolution
<prateek> so i think my graphics part is cool...kubuntu recognises it good
<prateek> but it cant remember my resolution
<prateek> like regedit in windows isnt  there a place in in kubuntu where i can add some lines (in this case xrandr -s 1024x768) and get it processed at startup?
<prateek> well...sacha_
<prateek> bad..bad responce
<prateek> se
<holyguyver_> what terminal cammand can I use to clean out my temp internet files & temp files?
<cinex> hi
<pag> hi cinex :)
<cinex> I am trying to get the kde4 konqueror to be the default one. I have linked the bin files konqueror and kfmclient to /usr/lib/kde4/bin but it still opens the old one. (using the system menu aplet and default kmenu entry)
<cinex> is there something else I have to do
<cinex> ?
<pag> cinex, depends.. what command does the menu entry use?
<cinex> kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing
<cinex> 04 /usr/bin/kfmclient -> /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kfmclient
<pag> cinex, try changing it to /usr/lib/kde4/bin/konqueror  or something..
<cinex> i could do yeah. good idea
<cinex> first though. im looking in  /etc/xdg/menus/system-settings.menu
<cinex> which is the wrong file
<jussi01> this is real weird, im getting all my numbers in a weird font... curious... anyone else getting this/know a fix? the rest of the text is fine...
 * Xerxes is away: Gone away for now.
<jussi01> !away | poisonblack|away
<ubottu> poisonblack|away: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<poisonblack|away> ubottu: sorry...I was trying out all the features of my irc client..:(
<ubottu> poisonblack|away: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wesley> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<neville_> I keep getting this from kcontrol when I try to calibrate an old USB gamepad I found. It works in windows vm, but here it works for a short time, before appearing to freeze up with "Failed to set joystick /dev/input/js0 correction values: No such device"
<neville_> Is there anything that could be wrong?
<norman_x> hi out there. to wich group I need to add the user, so that kradio can use port /dev/radio0?
<_phoenix_> how can i use ktorrent with tor?
<flaccid> _phoenix_: open the .torrent file/location with ktorrent
<Dr_willis> You normally DONT want to use torrents with tor.
<Dr_willis> You may want to websurf for the .torrent files in a browser with tor enabled.
<_phoenix_> what?
<_phoenix_> i have no directory callet .torrent
<Dr_willis>  a .torrent file is what you send to the torrent client to download the torrent files.
<Dr_willis> kubuntu_iso.torrent   for example
<_phoenix_> thats nonsense
<Dr_willis> _phoenix_,  You are not being very clear yourself.
<_phoenix_> cant i say my 4th layer (osi system) to conect always to tor?
<Dr_willis> I recall the TOR faq/web site discussing why you dont want  to have your torrent client using 'tor'
<Dr_willis> In short. It adds a lot of load to the  tor network, and really really slows things down for the torrent client. (i belive was the whole gist of the discussion)
<Stroganoff> _phoenix_ i think TOR only works with SOCKS proxy cabable clients
<_phoenix_> yea it do it but it must be possible to do it
<Stroganoff> if you want anonymous filesharing, try bittorrent-over-i2p, bittorrent-over-freenet or http://www.stealthnet.de/en_index.php
<Dr_willis> http://digg.com/software/Why_You_Shouldn_t_Run_BitTorrent_Over_Tor
<daniftodi> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<kblin> hi
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. seems that Tor Exit Node administrators: - can actually block torrents from using their nodes
<kblin> is there any way to tell ld to not complain about 32bit compat libs when linking a 64bit app
<kblin> ?
<kblin> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib32/libcrypt.so when searching for -lcrypt <-- like that
<Stroganoff> Dr_willis no they can only block port ranges
<Dr_willis> Stroganoff,  yea. reading the comments on that page now.
<Dr_willis> I could see where using tor to get to the trackers would be handy. but one wouldent want to send all the data through tor.
<phanto1> Hi how can I get the panel back?
<phanto1> KDE4
<phanto1> Kicker equiwalent in KDE 4
<phanto1> Please help
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<phanto1> Didnt meane to scare you all off
<phanto1> Thanx
<Dr_willis> kde4 is very much a work in progress..    :) i dont use it.
<phanto1> I know, Im joust getting familiar with it if there is a quick fix to my problem Ileave it instaled
<Dr_willis> thre may be some kde4-kicker program.. then again the kde4 panel  was just another plasmid applet I thought.  -
<Dr_willis> aparently kicker was in need of a lot of updates/chages. :)
<phanto1> Thanx I leave it with Awn
<Przemek1910> ﻿zapraszam na www.sonygsm.nmj.pl
<Przemek1910> ﻿zapraszam na www.sonygsm.nmj.pl
<Przemek1910> ﻿zapraszam na www.sonygsm.nmj.pl
<Przemek1910> ﻿zapraszam na www.sonygsm.nmj.pl
<roger__> hi
<roger__> anyone playing wow in ubuntu here ?
<Dr_willis> Ive heard of it being played in WINE. :)
<Dr_willis> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<roger__> cool, thx
<Jucato> #winehq as well
<emilsedgh> hm, how could i interact with an ipod? (not for music, for pictures)
<emilsedgh> is there any application or something like that?
<emilsedgh> i found an kio slave but it didnt look good
<Dr_willis> it should show up as a usb hard drive - i thought
<emilsedgh> s/an /a /
<kblin> Dr_willis: the proper capitalization is "Wine", btw
<Dr_willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Dr_willis> >hic<
<kblin> </nag>
<Dr_willis> kblin,  only my wife can nag me. :)
<emilsedgh> thanks
<emilsedgh> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<kblin> Dr_willis: then probably </smartass> ;)
<Dr_willis> i was going to say anal retentive.. but i cant spell it. :)
<Dr_willis> Was wine 1.0 released yet? I recallseeing some info on it the other day
<kblin> current is 1.0.0rc1
<kblin> still in code freeze
<Dr_willis> rc - ahh thats what i saw on the news sites.
<kblin> lots of bugs to fix
<Dr_willis> Catching up on the latest news :)
<Dr_willis> Someone built a 'gun' that fires floppy disks... :)
<foxen> hola
<asdfe> ?es > foxen
<asdfe> !es  > foxen
<therion_> !PureKde
<ubottu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<vasilisa> #ubuntu
<vasilisa> oops
<Zefir> I'm using Kubuntu 8.04, I have a Geforce 8800 GTS 320 MB. For quite some time I've had infuriating problems with configuring my graphics driver. Whenever I try to configure it via any means, after reboot I get either a black screen, a torn up (bad sync I suppose) screen, or a kinit: no resume image error and then a black screen. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.
<jhutchins_wk> Zefir: WEll, no resume image isn't really an error, it's just saying the system's not in a suspend/resume mode.
<jhutchins_wk> Zefir: Are you using the drivers from kubuntu or from Nvidia?
<Zefir> I'm using the "nvidia" driver downloaded via Adept.
<PeaceMakr> morning folks, pls tell mke, is there a konversation guru here?
<PeaceMakr> me
<Zefir> Weird thing is, the kinit error coincides with driver installation, even though it isn't connected.
<Zefir> I tried configuring the drivers in different ways, Hardware Drivers Manager from the K menu, EnvyNG or just plain System Settings and then Display...
<ghostcube> hi folks ShowAllWindows=false in  [General] section of ~/.kde/share/config/ktaskbarrc isnt working anymore for kde 3.5.9 if u use compiz-taskbar any ideas why ?
<ghostcube> perhaps its not working in 3.5.8 too i think so
<ahmed> hi i have proplem with ntfs partition it cannt see it in storage media i was using ntfsconfig
<usuario_> hola  hay  algien que quiera  chat
<steven__> hi, any one know a command line command that would return a list of the names of all the installed programs on the computer?
<kalorin> ls /bin and ls /sbin
<kalorin> and the other install places?
<genii> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<genii> steven__: See the --get-selections part the bot just described
<NightBird> unless of course, that's exactly what he wants to have happen, in which case, use all of it :P
<kalorin> or just hit tab a couple of times until the list appears :)
<steven__> kalorin that is some thing like I was thinking of, but only the default programs removed from that list
<kalorin> default programs?
<kalorin> I get what you're saying but unix/linux doesn't usually have "default" programs per say
<kalorin> it's all modular
<steven__> you know like what would be installed when you first install kubuntu
<kalorin> be hard to seperate them
<kalorin> ah
<ahmed> i have proplem with ntfs partition it cannt see it in storage media i was using ntfsconfig
<Pennycook> steven__: You could probably write a script for it that would run ls /bin and remove the applications you don't want to see.  You'd have to compile the list of applications to hide manually, though
<Choreboy> Can WINE access a Windows partition and run programs from there?
<steven__> I am trying what ubottu said, I do not seem to see the file in the root dir?
<luke_> i hate to sound like a fool but i just installed ubuntu and im trying to sort out a bunch of stuff. can i set it so that i dont need to enter a password ever? im the only person who ever uses the comp so it seems a waste of time and a pain
<genii> luke_: Somewhat not recommended but add line of: myusername ALL=(ALL) ALL   to /etc/sudoers
<genii> bah he left
<wimpies> xvncviewer has been obsoleted.  What replaces it ?
<Zefir> I'm using Kubuntu 8.04, I have a Geforce 8800 GTS 320 MB. For quite some time I've had infuriating problems with configuring my graphics driver. Whenever I try to configure it via any means, after reboot I get either a black screen, a torn up (bad sync I suppose) screen, or a kinit: no resume image error and then a black screen. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.
<Choreboy> j/ #wine
<Choreboy> whoops
<flaccid> change !kde4 to advise installing kubuntu-kde4-desktop instead of just core please
<Jucato> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jucato> flaccid: where?
<flaccid> somewhere appropriate whether its http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php or somewhere else. comes down to what the protocol should be.
<flaccid> i just followed above and thus didn't install everything... thus why im like um there is not much kde4 apps
<Jucato> flaccid: that's not my call to make. Riddell writes the announcements (mostly). And I'm guessing those instructions are for those who don't want a full blown kubuntu-kde4 install (like installing only basic KDE 4 stuff)
<flaccid> this does not cater for people who installed kubunt-desktop and then want the equiv in kde4
<flaccid> Riddell: what do you think
<NightBird> .... huh.... libc6-dev isn't available by default on the alternative cd...
<CrashMaster> Who's ready for the next batch of stupid questions from CrashMaster?
<NightBird> oh well, I need to go shower then go to work
<Jucato> NightBird: I don't think library or headers requried for compiling are available on the alternate cd
<CrashMaster> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<CrashMaster> !ksplash
<ubottu> Factoid ksplash not found
<osman__> hi
<osman__> can someone help me
<osman__> i am new at ubundu
<flaccid> i guess i offered :)
<cahuez> ubuntu..
<osman__> i want to install spss but i can't
<osman__> i have the files but i don't know what to do
<cahuez> spss, is for windows huh..?
<osman__> but i have spss for linux
<cahuez> really..!?
<osman__> yes
<cahuez> what is the exact name, spss or another..?
<osman__> SPSS 16.0 for Linux
<cahuez> or pspp..
<osman__> i have a setup.bin file
<osman__> what do i have tot do
<cahuez> ok but do you have a web link for that linux version..?
<osman__> yes
<cahuez> show it to me first..!
<osman__> one minute
<cahuez> you got it through torrent..?
<cahuez> sure..
<osman__> http://rapidshare.com/files/80906213/ppespss16l.part1.rar
<osman__> http://rapidshare.com/files/80909418/ppespss16l.part2.rar
<osman__> http://rapidshare.com/files/80912567/ppespss16l.part3.rar
<osman__> http://rapidshare.com/files/80915891/ppespss16l.part4.rar
<osman__> http://rapidshare.com/files/80919090/ppespss16l.part5.rar
<osman__> http://rapidshare.com/files/80921131/ppespss16l.part6.rar
<osman__> ok??
<CrashMaster> !pastebin | osman
<ubottu> osman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daisuke_Ido> !piracy | osman__
<ubottu> osman__: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<cahuez> good osman and is there a website for spss for linux anyway..?
<Daisuke_Ido> if you want to stay legal, look at http://www.gnu.org/software/pspp/
<osman__> can u please tell me how can i install a program like spss in ubuntu
<yakuzi> the problem with my data partition (fat32) is still there: the mounting seems to work now, but i can't write on the partition, it says i don't have rights. If i try to set it to "others" can read and write, it says i don't have rights to acces it, and it doesn't work, even i i do it from "open as root", so is there i way i can set those permitions in fstab or something, because it's annoying
<Daisuke_Ido> osman__: can i aid in your piracy?  absolutely not.
<yakuzi> fstab line for that partition looks like: /dev/sda5 /media/data auto users,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<Pici> osman__: Please stop asking about pirated software, this is the last warning or you will be removed.
<fhd> hi. how can I see the current cpu usage in kde?
<CrashMaster> yakuzi: Did you mount it in read/write, or write-only?
<genii> ktop ?
<osman__> i mount read/write
<yakuzi> CrashMaster: the mounting is with automount...
<CrashMaster> oh
<CrashMaster> sorry then
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<CrashMaster> I had a problem like that a while back, for some reason it was mounting  as read-only (did I actually say write-only earlier?)
<cahuez> osman,just to be better and fine, do a > apt-get install pspp and enjoy..!
<osman__> ok
<CrashMaster> sudo apt-get
<cahuez> yeap.. ;)
<yakuzi> CrashMaster: if i look at disk & filesystems in kdesu kcontrol on that partition, it's on Type: automatic, enable at start up, writeable mount permission: any user may enable/disable anytime
<CrashMaster> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> yakuzi: i got tired of screwing with that, so i chown the moint point :)
<CrashMaster> What about your NTFS permissions? I dont know how those come into play under kubuntu...
<yakuzi> well the data partition is fat32, and before 8.04 it worked...
<Daisuke_Ido> it's fat32
<Daisuke_Ido> yakuzi: lemme guess, upgrade?
<yakuzi> nope fresh install, i tried on the 24th right after release, and on friday night again, problem still there
<Daisuke_Ido> certainly odd
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, i get tired of mucking around and chown the mount point
<Riddell> flaccid: fine with me
<yakuzi> well i'm not that familiar with linux on such part so..what's chown and how you do it?
<CrashMaster> ah Fat32. I should read more carefuly.
<flaccid> Riddell: cool. kubuntu-desktop is what we recommend for 'base' and upgrades anyway right?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> flaccid: kde-4.0.4.php does advise kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<joseph> it appears that kde 4 in hardy still needs a bit of development maybe?
<CrashMaster> kde4 is in need of further development period.
<CrashMaster> Its a work in progress, as is pretty much everything
<flaccid> Riddell: apologies. just need to update the ubottu factoid from the 4.0.3 link to 4.0.4 link
<joseph> CrashMaster: is there any projected date for a stable kde 4?\
<joseph> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<yakuzi> Daisuke_Ido: the partition is mounted on /media/data, can i do in konsole: chown yakuzi /media/data
<mago> hola
<mago> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mago> hello
<mago> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<tmske_> shouldn't that be KDE 4.0.4 instead of 4.0.3?
<ere4si> yakuzi: sudo chown -Rv yakuzi:yakuzi /media/data
<BluesKaj> yakuzi, if you have fuse-utils installed then ntfs-3g would be a good app to try restoring read/write permissions to the windows partition
<cahuez> hey mago..
<flaccid> Jucato: just need to update link ^^
<yakuzi> BluesKaj: it's fat32 data partition, my windows is on an other ntfs partition , so because i need to be able to acces my data from within linux and windows, i made the data partition fat32...
<Jucato> flaccid: done
<CrashMaster> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/WorldBootsplash?content=75547
<CrashMaster> How would I install that?
<flaccid> Jucato: thank you kindly!
<BluesKaj> yes yakuzi , but make sure you've got fuse-utils installed , and ntfs-32 reads FAT32 as well
<BluesKaj> ntfs-3G
<yakuzi> ere4si: i did that command, it says for all files (as far as i can scroll back in konsole): failed to change ownership
<ere4si> yakuzi: is yakuzi your login name?
<yakuzi> yup
<ere4si> yakuzi: I would remove the    nosuid    part from fstab
<ahmed> i try to mount ntfs partition with ntfs config i get this error an error accured when trying to configure /media/Server D please retry what i have to do here
<ere4si> ahmed: what command are you using to mount the ntfs partition?
<yakuzi> BluesKaj: those packages are installed (by default i guess)
<ahmed> i use ntfsconfig
<ahmed> ntfs configuration tool
<yakuzi> ere4si: ok the nosuid is removed unmount and mount the partition?
<ahmed> ere4si ntfs configuration tool
<ere4si> ahmed: I don't use the ntfs config tool - I mount manually - try  sudo mount -t ntfs /media/Server
<ere4si> yakuzi: I would restart x so the fstab file is read anew
<ere4si> after unmount
<Dr_willis> restarting X to reread the fstab? Huh
<ahmed> ere4si: i have "Server D" to mount in
<Dr_willis> using a Space in a Share Name - is not a good idea. it can cause annoying quirks/issues
<ere4si> Dr_willis: was about to say a reboot
<BluesKaj> yakuzi, that's real odd , but like ahmed suggests ntfs-config is a tool that might work for you..just apt-get install
<yakuzi> i'll see if it's solved now (i go reboot...)
<Dr_willis> but i thinki missread stuff here. :)
<ahmed> ere4si:
<ahmed> Error opening partition device: Is a directory
<ahmed> Failed to mount '/media/Server': Is a directory
<ere4si> BluesKaj: he's using a fat partition
<Dr_willis> ahmed,  whats the exact command you are using? or the exact fstab entry.
<BluesKaj> ere4si, it'll striul work
<BluesKaj> still
<genii> Looks like mount arguments are reversed or so
<ahmed>  Dr_willis : nothing mension to this partition in fstab it sould be written by ntfs configuration tool am i right??
<Dr_willis> I was thinking the ntfs-config tool just altered the existing lines in /etc/fstab, and may perhaps tweak somthing for the external ntfs disks also.
<Dr_willis> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/DEVICENAME /media/placetomount
<Zefir> For NTFS support I used the diskmounter script and changed ro to rw in fstab, works like a charm.
<yakuzi> still don't work
<Dr_willis> Hmm for RW for ntfs.. You may really want to be using the ntfs-3g stuff not  the normal ntfs stuff
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ahmed> Dr_willis:
<ahmed> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 1)
<ahmed> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not supported
<ahmed> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<Dr_willis> wonder how up to date that is now.
<Dr_willis> ahmed,  thats your issue right there.
<Dr_willis> its been flagged as 'dirty' so either scan it in windows to  fix it.. or use the force optuon
<ahmed> ok about fstab do i have to edit it? i dont see that partition in it
<Dr_willis> You will want to add a line for it.
<Dr_willis> You proiberly want to read up on ntfs-3g and use that. their site and the wiki should have some examples.
<ahmed> ok the device is 'dev/sad1 and i want to mount it in "/media/Server"  or "/media/Server D" so what i have to add exactly
<ere4si> yakuzi: what did you try?
<ahmed> ok the device is /dev/sda1 and i want to mount it in "/media/Server"  or "/media/Server D" so what i have to add exactly
<Dr_willis> do NOT use spaces in the Names...
<Dr_willis> :) you will regret it.
<yakuzi> i removed the nosuid, saved fstab, reboot, it still gives the same problem, after reboot, i still can't ven do the sudo chown thing
<ere4si> \%40 for a space right?
<KomiaPoika> hi
<Dr_willis> Just use a _ if you really MUST have somthing that looks like a spaec. :)
<KomiaPoika> what is the best way to install nvidia drivers on kubuntu 8.04 kde4 alt amd64 fresh install?
<mr_clark> Hi guys. Installed 8.04 with KDE4 on my Thinkpad T60. Works great but it won't shut down. I googled for a solution and tried a couple of things with acpi and apm without any luck. Any suggestions?
<Jucato> #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE 4 help
<ere4si> yakuzi:  try in fstab   /dev/sda5 /media/data users,rw 0 0
<mr_clark> Jucato, I don't think it has anything to do with KDE4. I'm sure it's to do with Ubuntu in general.
<mr_clark> But I'll post my question in there anyways.
<Jucato> maybe... if KDE 3 can shut down...
<Dr_willis> ere4si,  you frogot the filesystem type. :)
<flaccid> mr_clark: what is happening sorry i missed it
<KomiaPoika> same with my question
<yakuzi> ere4si: can i just simply delete the "auto" in blue (so it was /dev/sda5 /media/data auto users,<other stuff>)
<KomiaPoika> what is the best way to install nvidia drivers on kubuntu 8.04 kde4 alt amd64 fresh install? packages or dirty installer?
<ere4si> yakuzi:  try in fstab   /dev/sda5 /media/data vfat users,rw 0 0   as Dr_willis  suggested
<ere4si> thnx Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Wait a sec.. is this a NTFS or vfat filesystem? :)
<Dr_willis> Im getting confused
<yakuzi> i'm using a fat32 data partition
<ere4si> yakuzi: get it to be usable then change stuff to suit your wishes
<mr_clark> flaccid, IBM T60 laptop with 8.04 (KDE4). Won't shut down. Tried various solutions with apm and acpi that I found when Googling but they didn't work.
<flaccid> mr_clark: is it blank black screen. which vid driver?
<ere4si> Dr_willis: yakuzi has vfat  ahmed had ntfs
<ies> DELL inspiron 1501 do not shut down too
<mr_clark> When I shut down the screen either goes black and I have to hit the power button to turn it off or when I tried the last fix with apm_poweroff in /etc/modules it stopped with my background wallpaper and thats it.
<mr_clark> flaccid, black screen. ATI driver.
<flaccid> mr_clark: using fglrx driver?
<mr_clark> flaccid, yes. xorg-driver-fglrx
<flaccid> its a bug. what do you have for dpkg -l | grep xorg-driver-fglrx
<yakuzi> fstab has now: /dev/sda5 /media/data vfat users,rw 0 0
<yakuzi> after log-out, restart X server and login in it works as it should
<mr_clark> 1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.12-16.34
<ere4si> yakuzi: great - you're happy?
<yakuzi> :) as long as it keeps working...i'm happy yes, you can't use a partition if ou can't write on it right...(i need that partition)
<ere4si> yakuzi: send a thnx to Dr_willis_ for being on the ball pls
<flaccid> mr_clark: are you on hardy, try upgrading to 1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.12-17.36 in hardy-proposed repos
<mr_clark> flaccid, So does that mean I'll need to update the kernel too?
<yakuzi> Dr_willis, ere4si, BluesKaj and all the ones i maybe forgot who helped me with this problem... thank you very much may the Tux-force be with you ;-)
<ere4si> yakuzi: our pleasure :)
<flaccid> mr_clark: um i think so
<BluesKaj> yakuzi, .dunno what help I gave, but glad you got it working :)
<KomiaPoika> what is the best way to install nvidia drivers on kubuntu 8.04 kde4 alt amd64 fresh install? packages or dirty installer?
<flaccid> mr_clark: enable proposed in update then just update
<yakuzi> BluesKaj: you helped me before with an other problem also, so you deserve a thank you just as the others :)
<mr_clark> flaccid, Can I enable hardy-proposed in adept?
<flaccid> mr_clark: should be able to in manage repos
<flaccid> um just click all in the updates tab mr_clark :)
<mr_clark> flaccid, But the options under the Updates tab are all greyed out.
<flaccid> mr_clark: um try running adept under kdesudo adept
<mr_clark> flaccid, Nope. Still greyed out.
<Faust-C> im trying to get my 3rd gen ipod working properly anyone get theirs to work
<BluesKaj> mr_clark, ati shutdown prob , there's afix here for lower end ati cards : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/118605/comments/32
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118605 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "[fglrx] freezes upon Logout or Switch user [patch]" [Undecided,In progress]
<flaccid> BluesKaj: there are other similar bugs and duplicates too
<flaccid> mr_clark: add deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-proposed universe main multiverse restricted to your /etc/apt/sources.list then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade;
<mr_clark> flaccid, I did get the update installed by adding hardy-proposed manually. I'm going to reboot and try it out.
<flaccid> sweet
<flaccid> mr_clark: note that its not fully fixed for me
<flaccid> it is for logout
<mr_clark> flaccid, So it's not working for you doing a shut down?
<flaccid> mr_clark: it is
<flaccid> just not on manual X restart for some reason
<flaccid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/118605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118605 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "[fglrx] freezes upon Logout or Switch user [patch]" [Undecided,In progress]
<Jucato> hardy-proposed != hardy-backports...
<flaccid> hmm same one
<flaccid> indeed
<flaccid> xorg-driver-fglrx | 1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.12-17.36 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/restricted Packages
<flaccid> mr_clark: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/118605/comments/64 <-- my last comment
<mr_clark> flaccid, KDE4 crashed during the shutdown but shutdown did work. Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118605 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "[fglrx] freezes upon Logout or Switch user [patch]" [Undecided,In progress]
<flaccid> mr_clark: cool. do some testing and report it to the bug please especially if it does crash in any way
<Pixeltime> Anyway to get the Help files, Help Center loads, but there is no content
<Pixeltime> KDE4
<mr_clark> flaccid, I'll do that. Now I just need to figure out how to get FreeBSD to properly shut down too!
<flaccid> mr_clark: shutdown -h now
<mr_clark> flaccid, It hangs too with FreeBSD. Very strange.
<Jucato> Pixeltime: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<flaccid> Pixeltime: i have that too
<flaccid> mr_clark: thats not good. in this case its the even wrapper around it that ubuntu supplies, but because it still crashes then maybe there is a bug in the driver itself too
<flaccid> even=event
<BluesKaj> mr_clark, remember the hang fix won't work until after the rebbot , then it should work on the next shutdown
<BluesKaj> BBL , lunch...
<tzd> i'm looking for something similar to winzip/winrar for kubuntu and I haven't found any gui based "tar-and-zip-to-one-file" programs. Anyone with suggestions please?
<jussi01> !info ark
<ubottu> ark (source: kdeutils): graphical archiving tool for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 288 kB, installed size 996 kB
<flaccid> !info krusader
<ubottu> krusader (source: krusader): twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.90.0-1 (hardy), package size 3112 kB, installed size 8900 kB
<tzd> jussi01:  i've used ark to unzip etc but I can't get it to work properly for creating zips etc that's why I've asked for an alternative. I would like to mark a few files, right click and add them all to one archive... seems impossible to do with ark?
<flaccid> you can do it via konqueror/dolphin and krusader as well
<flaccid> if they fail, probably submit a bug/look at why you can't create the archive
<jussi01> tzd: is there anything wrong with hilighting the files then right click - compress?
<jussi01> does anyone know how to fix this?
<jussi01> jussi@jussi-desktop:/media/KINGSTON/Life For Rent$ sudo rm 0\ -\ 02\ -\ Dido\ -\ Stoned.mp3
<jussi01> rm: cannot remove `0 - 02 - Dido - Stoned.mp3': Read-only file system
<jussi01> :/
<Awawa> hi kubunteroes
<Awawa> i nedd help
<Awawa> *need
<jussi01> !ask | Awawa
<ubottu> Awawa: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Awawa> i have some problems in installing kubuntu
<tzd> flaccid: hmm ok. So i should be able to highlight files and then add them all via rightclicking to one zip archive in Krusader? It does look interesting!
<Awawa> grub doesn't run
<tzd> jussi01: when i try that with ark it only adds 1 file to 1 zipfile...
<Awawa> grub doesn't find partition
<jussi01> the rest of the thumb drive is fine, just those few files wont delete :/
<Awawa> mmm... you have no solutions for my problem? :|
<tzd> jussi01: does "sudo rm -f" make any difference to your dido issue?
<genii> jussi01: Perhaps put filenames which begin with space inside quotes
<flaccid> tzd: yeah krusader is the file manager i use for everything
<jussi01> tzd: no, no difference
<tzd> flaccid: sweet! Will i have to replace d3lphin completely if i decide to install krusader?
<jussi01> genii: no help there either... :/
<Fujisan> HELP
<Fujisan> how do i run transmission from Konsole?
<Fujisan> the link in Konquerer when i double click it nothing happens
<flaccid> i don't see the point in removing it but you could
<tzd> jussi01: ok, just a guess which you probably already thought of ;) What about the leading char: "`" from the output? Does that one make a difference perhaps?
<flaccid> transmission?
<flaccid> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.06-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Fujisan> yeah that doesnt help me really
<Fujisan> i installed it
<Fujisan> but it wont run
<flaccid> did you try the command, transmission
<flaccid> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<genii> Fujisan: Transmission is not a commandline based torrent client.
<jussi01> what have you tried?
<Fujisan> i know i am trying to launch it from Konsole
<Fujisan> it wont run when i double click the shortcut
<jussi01> Fujisan: try typing: transmission
<Fujisan> i did that jussi01 doesnt work
<Fujisan> nothing happens
<flaccid> did you press enter?
<Fujisan> yes
<flaccid> and then what happens
<Fujisan> it just wont start
<Fujisan> bash: transmission: command not found
<flaccid> hooray
<Fujisan> bash: transmission: command not found
<flaccid> lets look at the package contents on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<genii> Fujisan: You need package transmission-cli installed for command line interface to it
<Fujisan> ok
<Deepthought> synaptic stalled because of error in package; my var-partition has no room left, so that's probably the trouble cause the package gets cached there if I' m right.   How do I empty the cache without interfering with the running install (quite a large bunch, thou there should be enough room, must be old packages)
<Fujisan>  Selecting previously deselected package transmission-cli.
<Fujisan> (Reading database ... 126284 files and directories currently installed.)
<flaccid> transmission-gtk for gtk frontend
<jussi01> I got to run, back in  a bit
<Fujisan> and for kubuntu?
<Fujisan> Selecting previously deselected package transmission-gtk.
<Fujisan> Unpacking transmission-gtk (from .../transmission-gtk_0.72.dfsg-1_i386.deb) .
<Fujisan> both -cli and -gtk were installed automagically
<flaccid> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Fujisan> so it has to be something else
<flaccid> thats right they are dependencies. there is no qt/kde frontend
<Fujisan> !enter ?
<ubottu> Factoid enter ? not found
<flaccid> Fujisan: solution is here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/transmission-cli/filelist
<Fujisan> ok ty
<flaccid> command appears to be transmissioncli for cli and transmission for gtk frontend
<Fujisan> ok ty
<flaccid> its possible you may need to do `which transmission` login shell restart
<Fujisan> cli works gtk doesnt
<Fujisan> oh
<flaccid> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Fujisan> transmission doesnt start a gui for the app
<flaccid> Fujisan: when you run /usr/bin/transmission from konsole what does it return
<Daisuke_Laptop> deluge would have been the better choice for a default gtk torrent client
<Fujisan> bash: /usr/bin/transmission: No such file or directory
<flaccid> Fujisan: pastebin dpkg -l | grep transmission
<Daisuke_Laptop> i don't think it's installed by default in kubuntu
<flaccid> its optiona
<Daisuke_Laptop> ktorrent probably is
<flaccid> apparently its installed, thus why im checking the pkgdb
<flaccid> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/transmission
<Fujisan> http://pastebin.ca/1015924
<Fujisan> ok transmission-gtk works
<Fujisan> thanks
<Fujisan> werd
<Fujisan> that i have to specify it like that
<Fujisan> to start it
<KomiaPoika> in ubuntu what do i have to add in sources.list to get flash video stuff installed?
<nvidal> Hi everyone. I just installed KDE4 and the *applications icons* in the *application launcher* are missing. Any ideas?
<Fujisan> isnt there a kde variant of transmission or a similar torrent app?
<cinex> ktorrent
<dennis_p> ktorrent
<cinex> sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<cinex> or azuerus
<cinex> azureus is java
<dennis_p> ktorrent is great
<Fujisan> ok ty
<dennis_p> :-)
<ghostcube> hi does anyone know the window type for kmenu :-?
<ghostcube> Unkown doesnt seem to work
<cinex> not i
<flaccid> Fujisan: sorry i missed that pkg
<Deepthought> synaptic stalled at installing a bunch of suff; sez there's error in package and hangs on detail:' ldconfig deferred processing now taking place' how do I stop it or get it going again ?
<flaccid> Deepthought: afaik thats normal
<Deepthought> flaccid: ?
<Deepthought> flaccid: you mean it can take ages ?
<flaccid> that message is normal
<flaccid> yeah it can take a bit
<Deepthought> but it's not doing anything for quite some time; also apt-cache seems to full, only 700 megs left, could that be rpob or does it auto-flush ?
<Deepthought> (separate var-partition)
<trappist> Deepthought: I clean it out once in a while
<Deepthought> flaccid: so it doesn't do that by itself ?   how can I clean it up; the dir is locked by synap
<dennis_p> after 8.04 upgrade /media/hdb4 is named /media/sdb4 , where is this mentioned in installation help? I need to hyperlink so that ktorrent can continue
<cinex> is anyone using opera (possibly opera beta 9.50 2) /
<cinex> ?
<cinex> i want somebody to test to see if a website flags up as fraudulent
<cinex> that's all
<flaccid> Deepthought: sudo apt-get clean
<Deepthought> tried that, but don't go because of lock; synaptic won' t be stopped
<Deepthought> and if I kill it from konsole, wouldn't I mess up the new installs (or worse old ones)
<cinex> deepthought sudo killall -9 synaptic
<cinex> ?
<cinex> Deepthought: apt-get continues where you leave off
<cinex> not sure about synaptic - but i would guess it was the same
<Deepthought> cinex: ok , was about to ask that; will do, thanx !
<cinex> i have to kill it a lot because of the bandwith issues
<Deepthought> cinex: well it got killed allright, but when I restart nothing happens, and apply is greyed out; so probably half got installed; that could get messy, no ?   I mean missing sdeps and stuff; or doesn' t it initialise new progs until everything's in place ?
<cinex> Deepthought: you could either use apt-get or go into the directory and isntall the already downloaded .debs
<cinex> /var/cache
<cinex> i think dpkg has a --reinstall option too
<cinex> or maybe apt-get has a --reinstall option
<cinex> one of them has
<Deepthought> cinex: with apt-get how would I do the same operation again (I can't really remember exactly, and I just cleand cache)
<cinex> sudo apt-get install package1 package2
<cinex> etc
<cinex> if it is in the cache it will jsut install it
<Dragonath> hey, can anyone be arsed to help me getting my crappy little microphone work with audacity on 7.10?
<cinex> Dragonath: have you unmuted it in kmix ?
<Dragonath> now I have
<cinex> Dragonath: does that mean im awsome ?
<Deepthought> cinex: then I might as well use synaptic, like I said it was a whole list; need the search; but I' d like to rerun the whole selection, is there a way ?
<cinex> find the files /var/cache/apt/ ?
<Dragonath> well my problem was more that it gave an error whenever I tried to record
<Deepthought> cinex: I cleaned it !
<cinex> then sudo dpkg -i * --reinstall
<Dragonath> something about initalizing the device
<cinex> nah, not the files u didnt
<Dragonath> plus audacity just crashed
<cinex> i dont use synaptic
<Deepthought> aha !   will try
<cinex> :/var/cache/apt/archives$
<cinex> be careful. it could take al ong time to reinstall every app you ever downlaoded
<cinex> could mess up some configs too i guess
<Deepthought> not really a problem, have 4Gb bandwith, so quick; but tht command did nothing but create a list of files, not packages, just the home-folder ?!?
<cinex> Dragonath: beyond my ken im afraid
<cinex> Deepthought: what command ?
<Deepthought> sudo dpkg -i * --reinstall
<cinex> cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<cinex> and ls in there
<cinex> see if you have any files
<Deepthought> no files, cleaned cache
<cinex> youve checked?
<cinex> u cleaned the files out halfway through installign them?
<Deepthought> because partition got cramped; was probably why install stopped in middle with error
<Deepthought> so I cleaned it after the kill...
<cinex> and which program doesnt work now? synaptic?
<Deepthought> nonononono
<cinex> well which one ?
<cinex> you'll have to start again then
<cinex> you cant install stuf fyou dont have
<giogias> hi
<giogias> can someone help me here?
<Deepthought> synaptic hung in the middle of installing bunch of stuff; sed error in pakage, checked cache room left, cause that was prob last time, cleaned -after- killing synapti; no prob with synp now, just don't wanna click all those boxes again; guess I' ll have to though...
<cinex> Deepthought: erm. use the command line...
<Deepthought> cinex: very wise remark, zen-like..  ;-)
<cinex> :)
<giogias> i have a problem with the visual effects somethink with the nvidia
<Deepthought> cinex: I do for one or two, but I used search in synaptic to get everything worthwhile for kde4, ya see ?   would take ages surfing
<cinex> Deepthought: you can symlink the cache to a drive with more space
<cinex> kubuntu-kde4-desktop ?
<Deepthought> cinex: now that is useful info; next time something like this happens that would be the solution; (plenty of space now).   I will keep that in mind, never thought of that
<cinex> Deepthought: its probably not the secure option
<Deepthought> cinex: no, have that already, but wanted more thingemy's to play with
<cinex> ok
<Deepthought> cinex: nope, but it might get me out of the future tight-spot
<cinex> why are using synaptic for kde? shouldnt you be using adept ?
<Deepthought> cinex: probably should, just got used to it cause I started with ubuntu, added kde later; like it a lot better tho
<Deepthought> cinex: So I have ubuntu-kubuntu-xubuntu-kubuntu-kde4 combi; I was never to good at choosing...
<cinex> heh. i dont like xcfe much
<cinex> have you tried that flux /
<cinex> ?
<Deepthought> cinex: no, I started it once and never again, but some nice things cam with it I think; will check and prob remove rest; like fluxbox much better for fast desk-moods
<Deepthought> cinex: haha, beat ya to the flux !
<xanax`> hello
<cinex> heh
<xanax`> how can I switch back to kde 3's kdm and not the kde 4's one ?
<cinex> xanax`: uninstall one and reinstall the other?
<cinex> or find the config file
<Deepthought> cinex: I loved fluxbox already in the days it was still   eeehhh...   eeehhhh, canb't think of the name...
<Deepthought> cinex: oh yeah, blackbox..
<genii> xanax`: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm/kde4-kdm/gdm   (whichever is currently running)   and choose which you like
<xanax`> thanks genii
<genii> xanax`: You're welcome
<Deepthought> cinex, flaccid, thanx for storming my brain, was useful, be on my way... bye
<flaccid> oky doky cia0
<cinex> bye
<xanax`> thanks a lot, genii. It worked like a charm.
<Kr|ptiX> how do i restart apache
<ubunturos> Kr|ptiX: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Dragonath> is there any tutorial for getting my crappy microphone to work?
<azzco> Dragonath: Have you messed around in kmix or alsamixer yet?
<talavis_> i think qt 4.4 has been packages incorrectly, it's impossible to install libqt4-opengl-dev
<azzco> What's up with everyone being idle? =/
<ubunturos> just that there's less of things to configure these days, azzco,
<ubunturos> and may be more know how to DIY
<ubunturos> ;)
<Dragonath> azzco: yes, in fact if I blow into my mic, it actually sounds from the speakers
<Dragonath> it's just the apps don't work
<azzco> Dragonath: Any special app? I'm not sure what the command for alsa recording is...
<azzco> ubunturos: There's allways something to configure =p
<Dragonath> I'm trying audacity and krec
<WillMc> Hello all
<azzco> Dragonath: I never had any luck with krec myself, you're probably better of trying with just audacity.
<WillMc> Does anyone know how to upgrade KDE?
<Dragonath> audacity doesn't seem to know how to handle the sound device
<cinex> WillMc: you may be able to find a repository for apt
<azzco> WillMc: To? KDE 4? CVheck kubuntu.org
<WillMc> Do I have to dl it and then install it?
<cinex> no. it will be an url that you add to your sources fle
<jestercreator> guys, how install compiz from src?
<jestercreator> in 7.10
<noisekiller> I need some help ... Installed Kubuntu Hardy on desktop computer (with Vista) but bootloader/grub doesnt show up.
<flaccid> !grub | noisekiller
<ubottu> noisekiller: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<flaccid> ^^ first link noisekiller
<noisekiller> flaccid: Thanks ... Earlier today i tried to repair grub from kubuntu live-CD and lost Windows boot.. Had to fixmbr.. now i tried again. But i'll read first :)
<noisekiller> flaccid: Service temporarily unavalible. :-|
<flaccid> noisekiller: fixmbr will overwrite grub with windows bootloader fyi
<KomiaPoika> ok, so i got a fresh install of kubuntu kde4... i can't login from kdm, wtf?? i know my password is right because in can login to tty's
<noisekiller> flaccid: Notice taken. :) But I could load my Vista again. First link is dead/unavailable... :-(
<uga> KomiaPoika: check your password in the username
<uga> and see if you type exactly what you expect
<uga> it might be that the keyboard layout isn't correct
<uga> and similar for the tty
<KomiaPoika> help, i got a fresh install of kubuntu 8.04 kde4 amd64 and i can't login from kdm! but i know my password is right because i can login from tty's...
<KomiaPoika> uga: ok
<KomiaPoika> uga yes that was it, thank you
<JackWinter> don't really know where to ask.  how do i configure kmix and skype to recognise my mic ?
<uga> KomiaPoika: all correctly answered question owners are entitled to buy me presents in Xmas ;)
<uga> JackWinter: kmix will recognise it if alsa does first
<uga> is your soundcard supported by the kernel?
<JackWinter> it works on output.  an intel-hda
<uga> strange that the input doesnt' then
<KomiaPoika> uga: how can i set up my local keyboard in kdm4?
<JackWinter> uga: i find no alsa mixer with  metering and think i've tried all different variation on the input tab.  don't know if darkred or pink means on in kmix..
<uga> KomiaPoika: no idea, I don't use the kde4 packages provided by kubuntu =(
<flaccid> noisekiller: http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cache:iEE-Xfyc0mQJ:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows+https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=au
<JackWinter> uga: i can here the mic if a raise the volume of mic in the output tab
<uga> JackWinter: then you haven't selected the microphone for recording input
<uga> JackWinter: run alsamixer in konsole
<uga> press F4 to show Capture options
<uga> if you go left<->right you can select the input, and up/down for volume
<noisekiller> flaccid: Thanx ... I'll try EasyBCD first i guess
<uga> uhm, lets set up g2
<myk_robinson> hey. Got a compaq presario F730US. I have no virtual terminals, presumably because the xorg file does not define any virtual resolutiosn. How do i resolve this? CHeck here for more details:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4942743#post4942743
<flaccid> myk_robinson: virtual size is done like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11709/
<myk_robinson> is that what will provide my virtual terminals? I was just guessing that this is part of the problem.
<Kr|ptiX> how do i add mysql extention to my php.ini
<flaccid> well you say xorg file does not define any virtual resolutiosn. but your forum post is about virtual terminals and something else
<myk_robinson> hmmm.. looking at the xorg on my desktop, i have no virtual size, but i can drop to virtual terminals just fine.. any ideas?
<myk_robinson> flaccid: i thought maybe the lack of virtual size was the reason that my virtual terminals do not show. When i issue the command for a virtual console, i just get a black screen with no text. This is the same thing it does when the screen blanks
<eagles05> !info vmware
<ubottu> Package vmware does not exist in hardy
<eagles05> !info vmware-server
<ubottu> Package vmware-server does not exist in hardy
<flaccid> no virtual size is for X11 not ttys and is used for multiple displays
<myk_robinson> oh.
<myk_robinson> in that case, where should i be focusing my attention?
<viSUAL> :)
<flaccid> what ubuntu version and which driver are you using
<flaccid> also what is lspci | grep -i video
<myk_robinson> Kubuntu 8.04, and the nvidia driver, installed using the restricted driver manager
<myk_robinson> brb, gonna go get my laptop out ofthe car.
<viSUAL> how are things today?
<Zefir> Excuse me, where can I packages downloaded via Adept? I want to force redownload just in case.
<Zefir> *where can I find
<myk_robinson> flaccid: bootin up now. On a side note, when i shut down the laptop, i get the same blank screen
<alber> hola, alguien que hable español
<uga> alber: no =)
<uga> alber: #kubuntu-es
<uga> alber: ahí te ayudarán mejor
<myk_robinson> flaccid: the lspci | grep - i video yields no results
<flaccid> myk_robinson: sorry i meant lspci | grep -i vga
<myk_robinson> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI-X GeForce Go 6100 (rev a2)
<flaccid> so what happens when you press ctrl+alt+f1?
<myk_robinson> bright black screen with no writing
 * noisekiller got it workin .. with some hands on
<myk_robinson> my xorg file is here:   http://pastebin.ca/1016032
<flaccid> myk_robinson: and this is when you are logged in to kde? can you get back to the kde tty?
<myk_robinson> pressing ctrl+alt+f7 brings me back into kde, but it takes a few seconds for the screen to "correct"
<flaccid> hmm, i'd probably recommend submitting a bug
<flaccid> does this occur with any vid driver for X ?
<myk_robinson> not sure. I can try using nv and see what happens. Is there a certain one i should try?
<flaccid> vesa and nv
<myk_robinson> just restarted x with the nv driver...
<julio_> are yuo there
<myk_robinson> now i cant see anything....
<flaccid> try vesa
<myk_robinson> cant see to switch back to vesa.. I will tyr to reboot into recovery mode
<julio_> Hi im new here could you help me please
<myk_robinson> whassup, julio?
<Zefir> Damn. Where can I find some configuration file for the nvidia driver? Something is seriously not right with it and I can't figure what, but every time I use it = black screen after reboot.
<Zefir> And there's ALWAYS a kinit: no resume image before that.
<Zefir> This makes me wanna cry. I want my compiz-fusion effects back.
<myk_robinson> flaccid: just changed to vesa  from recovery mode, rebooting now
<myk_robinson> Zefir: what hardware are you running?
<Zefir> Geforce 8800 GTS.
<Zefir> Kubuntu 8.04, I know, that's software but w/e.
<Zefir> I'm guessing we might be experiencing a similiar problem?
<myk_robinson> flaccid: with vesa, i have virtual terminals..
<myk_robinson> i may need to check nvidia's website for a more recent driver and perform a manual install
<flaccid> myk_robinson: http://www.adamspotton.com/node/1
<noisekiller> Do i need compizconfig-settings-manager in 8.04? Cant find settings else...
<guilhermeblanco> hey people... my X keeps crashing all the time
<guilhermeblanco> this happens most of the times when I receive an instant message in kopete and it displays me on screen
<guilhermeblanco> any ideas? I'm using 8.04 with -17 kernel
<myk_robinson> flaccid: not sure if that will help, my model is showing to be suported in the current driver, although the problem seems to be isolated to the drvier.... go figure
<teezett> Q: is it possible to install a java plugin for firefox in 64bit 8.04?
<myk_robinson> with the nv driver, i get no display at all, but with vesa, i get a display and virtual terminal. however, i cannot get the correct resolution
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | noisekiller
<ubottu> noisekiller: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<flaccid> myk_robinson: like you say can't hurt to try direct from nvidia or even beta driver. there are also some bugs in restricted drivers atm that could cause this
<flaccid> myk_robinson: try setting resolution in system settings - display
<myk_robinson> cool. Thanks, i will try it in a bit. At least i know how to go to recovery mode to fix it if it doesnt work
<myk_robinson> flaccid: i found an article at nvnews for a person with the same issue. He was able to resolve it using the 100.14.19 drivers.
<myk_robinson> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=105002
<flaccid> what version is in the ubuntu repos?
<ts_> good evening everbody
<myk_robinson> looks like for nvidia-glx-new, it is version 169.12
<guilhermeblanco> this happens most of the times when I receive an instant message in kopete and it displays me on screen. I'm on 8.04 with 2.6.24-17 kernel . Any ideas?
<Some_Person> I am a KDE/Kubuntu noob, but I just added KDE4 to my ubuntu install to try it
<Some_Person> First, where is the menu editor?
<JoshOvki> guilhermeblanco: sounds like a problem with knotice
<guilhermeblanco> JoshOvki: any ideas how to solve it?
<flaccid> Some_Person: there isn't a full menu editor yet
<JoshOvki> Some_Person: there isnt one in kde4
<flaccid> Some_Person: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<Some_Person> Oh, ok
<JoshOvki> guilhermeblanco: umm no sorry. could try uninstalling it, and reinstalling
<guilhermeblanco> k, thanks
<Some_Person> thank you
<guilhermeblanco> JoshOvki: do you know the name of the package?
<guilhermeblanco> knotice does not exists
<paquito> guenas mamonas
<paquito> alguien que hable hable castellano coño?
<JoshOvki> guilhermeblanco: it might be knotify then
<guilhermeblanco> paquito: ud puede entrar en el canal #kubuntu-es
<JoshOvki> guilhermeblanco: ive never had to fix any problems with it, so i knw zilch about it
<uhriventis> I have 108 processes running is this needed for Kubuntu to run?
<guilhermeblanco> JoshOvki: no.. doesn't exist too
<myk_robinson> flaccid: installed the 100.14.23 driver, problem sovled!
<flaccid> sweet
<Zefir> flaccid: you > Jesus
<JoshOvki> guilhermeblanco: hmmm, like i said ive never had to fix anything with it, so your back to square 1 sorry
<Zefir> This: http://www.adamspotton.com/node/1 link solved everything! My screen is on fire again!
<_myrtille_> nabend :)
<_myrtille_> wrong channel sry
<guilhermeblanco> JoshOvki: I disabled the notes on kopete and konversation... it didn't crash until now
<JoshOvki> so basicly anything that pops up to tell you something new has arrive and it dies?
<flaccid> haha Zefir
<flaccid> i sleep now
<guilhermeblanco> yes... any note that pops me, kills my X
<JoshOvki> defo knotify then
<Zefir> You can't imagine how much ANGER this has caused me, flaccid. And now I have my wobbly, burning windows back. Can't thank you enough...
<guilhermeblanco> JoshOvki: Sorry i didn't understand that you wrote me...
<scarygary> Evening..
<guilhermeblanco> Only K notifications are killing my X... All others don't
<flaccid> no worries Zefir
<JoshOvki> guilhermeblanco: its definutaly knotify thats causing it then. just how to fix it is the next problem
<guilhermeblanco> sure... It does not tell me anything... only restarts X... is there any config that I can do to trace this issue and report to kubuntu team?
<guilhermeblanco> JoshOvki: ^
<JoshOvki> guilhermeblanco: maby your x error log      /var/log/xorg.0.log
<JoshOvki> and if there is one for knotify in there too that
<scarygary> I've used kvpnc to set up a pptp connection, but exactly every 24 seconds the connection gets terminated and then reconnects. Any ideas?
<guilhermeblanco> JoshOvki: I'll clean my logs and force the issue again... then I'll paste somewhere what log reports me. give me sime minutes, pelase
<JoshOvki> guilhermeblanco: sorry im being pretty useless. you should post a bug report
<guilhermeblanco> JoshOvki: No log entries for crash... only log entries of restart
<JoshOvki> guilhermeblanco: hmmm, thats a pain
<guilhermeblanco> It seems I'm using the x of a pre-release update... that may contain bugs...
<JoshOvki> guilhermeblancoL in /var/logs   is there anything to do with  knotify?
<JoshOvki> guilhermeblanco: 4.0.4?
<guilhermeblanco> no... KDE3
<guilhermeblanco> in /var/log only has Xorg and kdm that are related
<guilhermeblanco> KDE4 is too unstable for me to use
<guilhermeblanco> JoshOvki: no error related to knotify in kdm or Xorg
<guilhermeblanco> logs
<olskolirc> hello.  can someone tell me what is the default font for kubuntu settings?
<tzd> olskolirc: I'm pretty sure it's sans serif
<slow-motion> hi
<olskolirc> thanks tzd
<tzd> olskolirc: anytime :)
<JoshOvki> guilhermeblanco: ironic that kde4 is too unstable when  part of kde3 is crashing you out ;)
<guilhermeblanco> JoshOvki: all the time... =\
<guilhermeblanco> I forget that kopete chat start always displays a knotify message
<guilhermeblanco> I can't be online on kopete or it'll be crashing when I receive a message
<JoshOvki> guilhermeblanco: i could always ask you to reinstall kdelibs but that might cause more problems than its worth
<JoshOvki> guilhermeblanco: is there a kdelibs error log?
<guilhermeblanco> lemme check
<da3mon> Привет! На русском кто-нибудь общается?
<guilhermeblanco> JoshOvki: my logs are:
<guilhermeblanco> acpid, apache2, apparmor, apt, auth, boot, bootstrap, btmp, cups, daemon, debug, dist-upgrade, dmesg, dpkg, faillog, fontconfig, fsck, installer, kdm, kern, lastlog, lpr, mail, messages, mysql, news, pm-suspent, pycentral, samba, scrollkeeper, syslog, udev, user, vmware, wtmp, wdialconf, Xorg
<JoshOvki> nothing relevent
<guilhermeblanco> exactly
<guilhermeblanco> only kdm and Xorg could tell me something... but none of them give me hints
<JoshOvki> guilhermeblanco: you could try posting on the forums, someone might have an idea about how to fix it
<guilhermeblanco> JoshOvki: ok... thanks for the tip
<KaTet> Hi, I got a question about kMediafactory. There's a problem in version 0.5.2-0. Version 0.5.2-4 has a fix. Who is responsible for updating packets? Is the an email adress?
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<wubrgamer> about kde4 and kde3, can I install them both and just switch back and forth?
<wubrgamer> or is it all or nothing?
<wubrgamer> (nothing=gnome or xfce)
<wubrgamer> also, which is better for an older machine? kde3 or kde4? i've used gnome these paste two years
<KaTet> You can install the packet 'desktop-kde4' or something like this. After restarting the X-server you can switch to kde4 session
<Sokoloff> wubrgamer: xfce is better :-D
<wubrgamer> KaTet:  will there  be double entries in my menu's and such? how bad might the clutter be?
<wubrgamer> Sokoloff:  let's not start a flame war?
<uhriventis> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4 or something like that
<Sokoloff> for old machines in mean
<wubrgamer> Sokoloff:  it's not THAT much better to be honest...
<nohelphere> my sound stopped working what should I check first?
<jussi01> !sound | nohelphere
<ubottu> nohelphere: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nohelphere> it says mixer not found
<KaTet> wubrgamer: yes there will be new entries when you switch back to kde3 session. But the kde4 programms has a (kde4) attatched
<wubrgamer> KaTet:  kubuntu seems to be keeping this seperate?  what about the .kde folder?
<jussi01> wubrgamer: you will have a .kde4 folder
<wubrgamer> so kubuntu keeps everything seperate! nice?!
<wubrgamer> what about when 8.10 comes out? will kde4 be default?
<jussi01> wubrgamer: #kubuntu-kde4 has some good links in the topic :)
<frojnd> hello there
<nohelphere> my sound card is listed in lspci -v
<frojnd> How can I use gmail in kopete?
<nohelphere> must be a driver issue as stated
<KaTet> Back to my first question. If I want to have a packet updated (kmediafactory in this case). Who can I ask to do this?
<jussi01> nohelphere: can you give me the 1 line from lspci?
<nohelphere> such as my sound card?
<jussi01> KaTet: packages dont get updated in current releases.
<nohelphere> it listed like 9 lines
<daniftodi> !ro
<daniftodi> hello
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<jussi01> nohelphere: yeah, the 1 about your s/c..
<nohelphere> ok
<nohelphere> 00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ChaosTheory_> Does anyone know if Konqueror can be configured to use numbered links?
<nohelphere> do you see anything wrong there?
<KaTet> No, I don't mean a real update. Just a bugfix of the current version.
<Zefir> Adept Manager, find the package and reinstall?
<daniftodi> i am a sound problem, notebook hp 530, 1 line out, 1 line in, when connecting in line out, sound need play only in line out.
<Zefir> That would be K->System->Adept Manager, type package name or part of it (should be somewhere on top, place to do that), right click the package and reinstall.
<wubrgamer> how stable is kde4?
<wubrgamer> i'll ask in #kubuntu0kde4
<aaroncampbell> I seem to have a grub problem: I can't seem to boot without editing the command.  I have to press 'e' to edit, then 'e' again to edit the firs line, then change "root (hd1,0)" to "root (hd0,0)"  'Enter' to save, and 'b' to boot...then it boots fine.  Any idea how I could fix this problem so I don't have to make this change on every reboot?
<wubrgamer> l8r
<KaTet> Ok, again. I just want to tell the responsible person "Hey, there a bug in kmediafactory 0.5.2-0. Please remove the current packet with the newer version". Is the an emal adress for that reason?
<frojnd> al pa vsaj kak shortcut za iz na druzga
<frojnd> Guys, I've 2 accs for kmail. Is there a way that I can see both of them or at least some shortcut for switchig beteen them ?
<nohelphere> i can't use sudo modprobe snd- since I don't know the pointless drivers name
<eagles05> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<rmorse__> ??
<rmorse__> what is this all about?
<BonesolTeraDyne> What do you mean?
<SlimeyPete> this is a support channel for kubuntu.
<rmorse__> thanks
<JackWinter> how do you change away from a fullscreen window ?
<JackWinter> or rather how do i change away to another desktop ?
<nohelphere> ill be BACK
<tzd> JackWinter: i think it's ctrl + Functionkey
<Zefir> Ctrl-alt-mousedrag if you have desktop cube enabled.
<Zefir> Or ctrl-alt-left/right
<Sallin> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jussi01> how does one format a memory stick?
<jdavies> !format | jussi01
<ubottu> jussi01: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jdavies> jussi01: personally I use qtparted and wipe it clean
<jussi01> jdavies: k, thanks
<jussi01> what fs should a memory stick be?
<coggz> need assistance with itunes? does anyone use it under wine? how? does the store work?
<jdavies> jussi01: preferable fat32 - if you want to be able to view it from windows
<jussi01> coggz: it doesnt
<jussi01> !appdb | coggz
<ubottu> coggz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<coggz> apparently it does, but i need to know about the store
<jussi01> coggz: yes it works, but the store doesnt
<Daisuke_Ido> coggz: no, no it does not.
<Daisuke_Ido> besides, wouldn't it be better to use something not so horribly encumbered?
<Daisuke_Ido> just saying...
<coggz> yes, but i was given a 30quid voucher
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, i see
<coggz> how can i use it?
<KomiaPoika> i get segfault when trying to run google-earth on kubuntu 8.04 kde4, anyone got any further?
<coggz> what about virtual box
<nohelphere> i want to restart ksound stuff
<jdavies> KomiaPoika: did you install the libstd++ library?
<nohelphere> done
<jdavies> KomiaPoika: as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth ?
<dwidmann_laptop> kwin is using 100% CPU :(
<nohelphere> be back soon
<ixnayonthehombre> When i try to open a program or file it tells me that there are no mime types installed and it says there are is a malformed url
<robert__> m
<PhilRod> ixnayonthehombre: run "kbuildsycoca --noincremental" and try again
<PhilRod> but first, are you running kde 3 or 4?
<ixnayonthehombre> i dont know which version i'm running... i just updated to gutsy
<ixnayonthehombre> but what you just told me seemed to work.... when i open things it doesnt tell me malformed url or that mime types arent installed
<PhilRod> ixnayonthehombre: cool
<PhilRod> btw, if you don't know what version you're running, it's almost certainly kde 3
<PhilRod> although kubuntu gutsy comes with either kde 3 or kde 4. Actually, you can probably have both installed at the same time
<ixnayonthehombre> o i didnt know that
<tzd> ixnayonthehombre: right click bottom panel, choose "help" and then "about KDE"
<ixnayonthehombre> but this happened to me last night for some reason and when i restarted kdm (ctrl+alt+backspace) it took me to a completely black text prompt and kdm never started
<ixnayonthehombre> its 3.5.6
<PhilRod> surely not
<jdavies> !info kdebase gutsy
<ubottu> kdebase (source: kdebase): base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.9 (gutsy), package size 51 kB, installed size 96 kB
<ixnayonthehombre> surely not what?
<PhilRod> well I never. I'd have thought it was 3.5.9 (the latest in the 3.5 series)
 * PhilRod is just demonstrating his ignorance of kubuntu
<tzd> he's on gutsy and probably haven't updated?
<bascule> version upgrades never happen between releases
<ixnayonthehombre> lol dont worry you know more bout kubuntu than me (i'm still learning linux)
<jdavies> !info kdebase gutsy-backports
<ubottu> kdebase (source: kdebase): base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.1 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 104 kB
<jdavies> aha^
<bascule> says hardy
<PhilRod> oh duh, I was getting confused and thinking gutsy was the new release
<PhilRod> it all makes sense now
<tzd> ^^
<bascule> I am on gutsy here with backports and updated to 3.5.8
<ixnayonthehombre> ok i just opened adept and it told me "could not find mime type application/octet-stream"
<bascule> so I was wrong earler when I said no version changes
<PhilRod> ixnayonthehombre: do you have a file ~/.kde/share/mimelnk/application/octet-stream.desktop ?
<jdavies> bascule: no version changes in the release, however we can make changes to -backports
<bascule> ok, I wondered, backports is a mild mystery to me still
<jdavies> bascule: we basically take new versions of packags from the unstable release and backport them to the stable
<ixnayonthehombre> PhilRod: i dont know... like i said i just updated and it installed files and deleted files lol
<bascule> you 'backport' newer versions :)
<bascule> makes sense
<PhilRod> ixnayonthehombre: take a look then :-). Use a konsole, or konqueror as you prefer
<jdavies> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<jdavies> bascule: there you go^
<bascule> thanks, I was kind of aware, but I might as well get clarity :)
<ixnayonthehombre> PhilRod: it says that it doesnt exist
<PhilRod> ixnayonthehombre: hrm, that was my only idea for what the problem could be. You could try restarting kde, I guess. If no one else here has any ideas, you could try asking in #kde
<ixnayonthehombre> ok thx
<JackWinter> tzd: that is nice ;)
<tzd> JackWinter: what's nice? I forgot what we were talking about :)
<JackWinter> ctrl-Fkey : to switch desktops  even with FS windows.  easier than mouse scroll wheel to o;)
<ixnayonthehombre> no one in #kde wants to help lol
<tzd> JackWinter: ah yeah ;)
<tzd> no im off, nn
<venik> can someone help me install a USB printer in Kubuntu 8.04?  The systems sees the printer, but for some reason the Local Printer option is greyed out
<athlon1> Hallo
<athlon1> I've some partitions with ntfs. The first time i access them, i'm asked to insert a password. How can I disable the request of the password?
<athlon1> anyone here?
<goshawk> athlon1: look at /etc/fstab
<goshawk> athlon1: if you set your ntfs partition there
<athlon1> there's nothing in /etc/fstab. They are mounted when I access them, but I'm asked for a password....
<goshawk> it can be mounted when the system boots.... so with no password
<ScorpKing> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<lonran> what twitter client do u use?
<_sourcemaker> is there a way to update hardy without internet connection... like a offline update?
<athlon1> Thanks, i'm reading the web page. I'll try.
<_Angelus_> hmm
<_Angelus_> did kubuntu change to i686?
<ScorpKing> _Angelus_: i've also noticed that. looks like it's the same as i386. not sure
<_Angelus_> it got faster, and my hardware monitor widget is showing  that the kernel is i686..
<bipolar> Does anyone know how to get LDAP users to show in KDM's user browser? I've got the UID limits set right, and they do show in the list in the kdm control panel.
<robersonfox> How can I do to recover a file that was deleted? (FS --> reiserfs)
<ScorpKing-Laptop> i'm busy remastering the lovecd. i installed hal and thoggen but i get "Failed to open connection to system message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory" and some other errors. is there a way to get those packages to configure?
<ScorpKing> livecd*
<ScorpKing> robersonfox: i undeleted some stuff on ext3. you'll have to google. it's not easy and as far as i know reiserfs can be undeleted as well.
<robersonfox> humm
<robersonfox> ok
<bascule> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<ScorpKing-Laptop> why can't i copy this file? srwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2008-05-12 22:05 /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<bascule> cause it is a socket
<bascule> a special file, like a /dev/ entry in some sense
<ScorpKing-Laptop> bascule: can i create it?
<bascule> you can symlink to it
<bascule> why do you want to?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> i'm busy remastering the livecd. i installed hal and thoggen but i get "Failed to open connection to system message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory" and some other errors. is there a way to get those packages to configure?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> that's in chroot
<bascule> I messed with hald for ever once, I think it needs to be owned by ..
<bascule> hang on
<bascule> messagebus
<ScorpKing-Laptop> srwxrwxrwx 1 root root is from the install. it's not in the chroot
<ScorpKing-Laptop> on this box i mean
<bascule> yeah, same on mine
 * ScorpKing-Laptop tries to symlink it..
<bascule> the thing is it is created per boot I think, it is a virtual file, not a real one
<bascule> they are strange entities
<ScorpKing-Laptop> hmm.. symlink doesn't work
<ScorpKing-Laptop> hmm.. now i get "Failed to open connection to system message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused"
<bascule>  /etc/dbus-1/system.d/ and /etc/dbus-1/session.conf are where it gets its config
<bascule> and hald.conf
<ScorpKing-Laptop> any way to run it in chroot so it's created?
<bascule> dbus-daemon --nofork --system
<ScorpKing-Laptop> haha - "Failed to start message bus: Failed to bind socket "/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket": Address already in use"
<bascule> heh, after saying it doesn't exist :)
<ScorpKing-Laptop> ah wait
<venik> why is the Local Printer option grayed out in the Printer Section of the System Settings?
<ubuntu_> hola
<ScorpKing-Laptop> now it's doing something but it doesn't show what and it's not getting back to the prompt
<bascule> yeah nofork makes it hang like that, it gives feedback that way
<bascule> run it withount --nofork
<ScorpKing-Laptop> venik: maybe you are not in administarator mode or there's no printer
<ScorpKing-Laptop> oh ok
<venik> when I disconnect the printer and reconnect it (it is a USB printer), I see an icon that tells me that the Canon BJC3000 is ready for printing
<venik> so it sees the printer and identifies it
<ScorpKing-Laptop> bascule: awesome! it worked.  :D
<bascule> I spent ages on that thing 2 years ago, got it eventually working, just happened to be here :)
<venik> also, lsusb lists the printer
<venik> correctly
<ScorpKing-Laptop> bascule: i've been at it since saturday. thanks :)
<bascule> np
 * ScorpKing-Laptop goes back to converting his livecd to a lovelycd..
<Daisuke_Ido> lovelycd?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> bascule: you don't perhaps know what package creates the ~/Documens ~/Music and so on folders?
<venik> when I try to print, the job listing says: processing for ever
<bascule> ScorpKing-Laptop: it should be in /etc/skel/
<bascule> ls -a
<ScorpKing-Laptop> Daisuke_Ido: yeah i'm remastering the livecd
<Daisuke_Ido> nice
<bascule> maybe not there though, but that is the contente it drops in users homes after you mkae them
<ScorpKing-Laptop> bascule: it's not there by default but i've aded the folders and .directory files there anyway
<bascule> ok
<dwidmann_laptop> I wonder what Console-kit-daemon is and why it feels the need to use 180MB of RAM
<bascule> ??
<ScorpKing-Laptop> all the other settings is in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/ btw
<bascule> ok
<bascule> thanks
<ScorpKing-Laptop> yw :)
<bascule> dwidmann_laptop: well it is a add on for the messagebus to show what keyboard and mouse users have .. apparently, but it shouldn't be at 180MB ram
<bascule> I have a lot of them according to htop
<dwidmann_laptop> bascule: I didn't think so.
<dwidmann_laptop> come to think of it, Xorg is using 160M itself
<bascule> that is od as well, how much ram do you have?
<dwidmann_laptop> lots.
<lonran> what twitter client do you use?
<ScorpKing> dwidmann_laptop: are you running superkaramba or something like that?
<dwidmann_laptop> it's not like I'm afraid of memory usage, I'm just really curious as to why it's using that much. No, no superkaramba
<ScorpKing> hmm.. weird
<dwidmann_laptop> ScorpKing: it was just a regular KDE3 session when I noticed the insane console-kit... mem usage, but  I'm logged into KDE4 atm
<bascule> well I am showing 114M resident for X and 83KB for console-kit-daemon
<bascule> 836KB actually sorry
<CrashMaster> Evening everyone
<dwidmann_laptop> same difference, anything under 1MB is super-tiny
<CrashMaster> !kdmfix
<ubottu> Factoid kdmfix not found
<CrashMaster> !kdm-fix
<ubottu> Factoid kdm-fix not found
<CrashMaster> !login
<ubottu> Factoid login not found
<CrashMaster> gr
<dwidmann_laptop> !experiment | CrashMaster
<ubottu> Factoid experiment not found
<CrashMaster> lol
<bascule> !msgthebot | CrashMaster
<ubottu> CrashMaster: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<bascule> sorry :D
<CrashMaster> No worries, thats actually a good tip.
<bascule> yeah it responds in pm no bother
<CrashMaster> is there a command to make KDE handle logins rather than  console?
<dwidmann_laptop> I thought it was experiment at one point ... maybe it was and ubottu doesn't have that alias for it anymore :s who knows
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: are you not using kdm?
<bascule> CrashMaster: not sure I understand the question, KDM is a gui login manager
<CrashMaster> Both of you
<KomiaPoika> jdavies: yes, i installed it, but i have amd64, and it segfaults
<CrashMaster> Both of you: Well, after I dropped from KDE4 back to KDE3, the machine started making me login at a console, not the  gui
<CrashMaster> and its throwing weird bluetooth errors, but I'll investigate those when Im sober
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: sudo apt-get install kdm && sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<ScorpKing> is there a place to add scripts that's only supposed to run once or should i add it to startup and have it delete itself?
<dwidmann_laptop> ScorpKing: you could set it to run once using "at"
<ScorpKing> dwidmann_laptop: i'm building a livecd. how would i do it there?
<dwidmann_laptop> ScorpKing: hmmmm
<dwidmann_laptop> ScorpKing: what does this script do?
<ScorpKing> hehe.. i need to run vnstat -u -i ppp0 only once
<dwidmann_laptop> ScorpKing: once every boot or once, ever?
<ScorpKing> once ever
<dwidmann_laptop> well, if it's a cd, how do you propose this script delete itself?>
<ScorpKing> no. after the install
<ScorpKing> dwidmann_laptop: after the system is installed i need to tell vnstat to track bandwidth for ppp0 only once
<dwidmann_laptop> I'm not entirely familiar with how the live installer does things, but I guess having that command run once and then delete itself would probably be the path of last resistance
<ScorpKing> the easiest even
<dwidmann_laptop> *least
<CrashMaster> Well
<CrashMaster> That helped and hurt :)
<CrashMaster> KDM is the login screen now, but it keeps throwing errors about interprocess communcations. And then throwing me out.
<CrashMaster> So.
<CrashMaster> I think I shall totally purge KDE and reinstall it.
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: well, I guess you'll have to deal with the problem head on now then.
<CrashMaster> NUKE N PAVE BABY!
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: rather than purging, you could just reinstall all of the packages first and see if that helps
<bascule> dcop problem
<bascule> old crap in /tmp
<CrashMaster> bascule: thats exactly correct.
<bascule> maybe, /tmp/kde blah
<CrashMaster> but it was in /home/crash/.somefileoranother
<bascule> yeah, they tie together
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: maybe a command like "sudo apt-get install --reinstall `dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3| tr '\n' ' '`" = reinstall all ...............  and yeah, a couple temp related folders in ~/.kde link to /tmp/......
<CrashMaster> Or... nuke and pave!
<bascule> you could try a rm -rf /tmp/kde-$USER ant /tmp/ksocket-$USER
<CrashMaster> This install is about 10 kinds of fubar with my various experimentations. I think it might be time to blow it away, reinstall it, and then apply my learnings.
<CrashMaster> Then I can take an image of the drive and do it all over again!
<CrashMaster> Yay1
<CrashMaster> I shall return!!
<CrashMaster> (eventually)
<bascule> and ~/.DCOPserver_
<bascule> ok
<bascule> I;ll stop now :)
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: have fun pushing the red button.
<CrashMaster> I love the red button.
<bascule> .ICEauthority .Xsession ...
<CrashMaster> Will need  to find that install CD tho.. Dont feel like downloading the iso all over again
<Maracayera> hola a todos
<CrashMaster> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<CrashMaster> ok, so I'll re-download then
<bascule> ouch!
 * bascule would persevere
<CrashMaster> nah
<CrashMaster> only a couple gigs
<CrashMaster> and its pulling  at 500k/s
<dwidmann_laptop> lucky.
<ScorpKing> nice :)
<ScorpKing> i'm at 2.5KB/s on my laptop now
<dwidmann_laptop> I'm just lucky I'm organized enough not to lose those sorts of things :)
<dwidmann_laptop> ScorpKing: that sounds painful
<ScorpKing> dwidmann_laptop: very
<CrashMaster> dwidmann_laptop: its not lost. Just... unusable
<dwidmann_laptop> ScorpKing: I'd rather let my wallet be raped by low quality sub-broadband service providers than suffer that
<dwidmann_laptop> Though I must admit it has improved a bit as of late
<crimsun> careful, your wishes are being accounted for.
<CrashMaster> Well, bear in mind im torrenting the DVD, not pulling from the archive server
<ScorpKing> dwidmann_laptop: haha.. i'm using my phone as a modem so if i'm very lucky i get 5KB/s.
<dwidmann_laptop> ScorpKing: and on the bad days it could probably sink as low as 1000B/s
<dwidmann_laptop> ScorpKing: I was on that for a long long time.
<ScorpKing> hehe.. true
<dwidmann_laptop> ScorpKing: I've also downloaded several ISOs on that connection
<CrashMaster> on dialup?
<ScorpKing> same here
<CrashMaster> *shudder*
 * ScorpKing heads over to #kubuntu-offtopic..
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster: 'twas my first taste of linux. Even though it was horrible I would do it again if I had to ..
 * dwidmann_laptop joins ScorpKing in ot
<calitos> hi
<calitos> i have a question?
<calitos> how can i enable my 3d desktop
<wpk> install kde4
<o0Chris0o> why can't you block or ignore anyone using kopete?
<bascule> cause it isn't an IRC client really
<o0Chris0o> lol
<bascule> !compiz | calitos
<ubottu> calitos: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<o0Chris0o> not using it for irc
<bascule> ok
<bascule> never tried to ignore anyone, just delte them, the refuse them when they try to message you?
#kubuntu 2008-05-13
<o0Chris0o> bascule: wish it was that easy, I thought I could do that too
<o0Chris0o> but it doesn't work
<o0Chris0o> :(
<bascule> very odd, can you admin it from web pages?
<o0Chris0o> I could try but thats a pain as well lol
<o0Chris0o> I am going to see if there are different messengers I could use
<bascule> there are
<o0Chris0o> yes I know there is a few
<o0Chris0o> bot I already tried the most popular ones
<arrrghhh> tryin to get bluetooth workin with my speakers in kubuntu hardy.... kbluetooth is connected, but now i can't figure out how to get my audio to go thru the external speakers.
<calitos> i already instal kde4 and i still have the 3d desktop unenable
<bascule> calitos: read the link
<calitos> what should i do?
<genii> calitos: So you are trying to run Compiz, so so?
<juaroj> los invito a el servidor irc rojas.sytes.net al canal #linux
<juaroj> jambooda, los invito a el servidor irc rojas.sytes.net al canal #linux
<jambooda> juaroj,  I don't speak spanish
<juaroj> ups!!!!
<juaroj> sorry
<juaroj> i so so speak in english
<juaroj> you understand?
<jambooda> i'll plug it into google translate
<juaroj> google tanslate is bad!!!!
<arrrghhh> juaroj, isn't there a #kubuntu-es or something to that effect?
<arrrghhh> yes there is.  they speak spanish there :P
<alexander_>  Is there an app that lets me use and login to windows external desktops?
<Dragnslcr> alexander_- krdc can connect to Windows Remote Desktop
<alexander_> Dragnslcr: Ok thanks
<alexander_> Dragnslcr: it is not in synaptic no?
<arrrghhh> alexander_, it comes with kubuntu
<alexander_> Im in ubuntu... but I have something called remote desktop viewer in the internet menu. is that the same?
<alexander_> ALso, i have to be able to connect to real windows remote desktop (from MS) and not just VNC server or something... because my uni uses windows remote desktop and i want to connect to that one from ubuntu... it works from windows vista, so wondered if ubuntu have something similar...
<gualiyo> hola buenas
<linuxmce> hello all, I have been having a little bit of trouble installing my canon mp210 printer
<linuxmce> I found the correct tar.gz file and extracted it to the desktop and then tried the sudo apt-get install(name of file) and it says it cant find the file
<Roey> hi
<Roey> Why does konqueror display an empty gallery for DeviantArt users (at least for me) and how do I fix this?  Firefox shows things fine
<Dragnslcr> You don't use apt-get to install packages that you download from other sites
<duganator> what command would I use then?
<Dragnslcr> Whatever the install instructions say
<arrrghhh> alexander_, join #ubuntu then, what are doin here?
<duganator> the install instructions told me to use the ./configure command and it says it didn't recognize it
<arrrghhh> duganator, did you run it from the directory where you extracted the .tar.gz?
<arrrghhh> duganator, btw, what you're doing is compiling a program from source - the only thing's  you apt-get are stuff that's in the repositories.
<duganator> ok that makes sense
<duganator> Im sorry I have been in afghanistan for the past two years so I haven't had time to keep myself up to date
<duganator> arrrghhh, when you say directory what are you referring to?
<arrrghhh> duganator, i thought i made that clear.... that .tar.gz.  you extracted it.  where you extracted it, that's where  you run the ./configure command.
<duganator> ok so type in the file name and then run the ./configure command?
<arrrghhh> uh in your console, navigate to the directory where you extracted the .tar.gz and run the ./configure command...
<fitoria> hi
<fitoria> I have a dissaster
<fitoria> I made a sudo apt-get remove mono*
<fitoria> and everything was uninstalling
<fitoria> what can i do to recover i t?
<duganator> arrrggghhh I just got the the folder in the konsole and ran the command and it just said no such file or directory
<arrrghhh> duganator, did you extract the .tar.gz file?
<fitoria> look here
<fitoria> http://pastebin.com/m6c8272a
<arrrghhh> fitoria, reinstall every package you uninstalled?  why did you use a wildcard when removing packages anyway?  i didn't even know that worked.
<fitoria> arrrghhh: but it tells me that I do dpgk --reconfigure -a
<fitoria> arrrghhh: but it tells me that I do dpgk --configure -a  *
<fitoria> i think that i will finish what i started
<arrrghhh> fitoria, and what happens when you run that
<fitoria> I have not run it
<fitoria> Im scared :s
<arrrghhh> i have no idea whey you said yes to that command... it asks if you want to uninstall and you said yes.
<arrrghhh> dpkg --configure -a
<arrrghhh> run it as root
<alexander_> i found a solution. terminal server client filled my needs for remote desktops...
<duganator> ok arrrgggh in did extract it
<fitoria> mmmmm I will try
<fitoria> I hope it works
<Simonft> can someone help me with a broadcom? i have tried !broadcom
<Simonft> ﻿can someone help me with a broadcom? i have tried !broadcom
<Simonft> sorry
<fitoria> arrrghhh: it worked
<fitoria> such a joy!
<duganator> yay
<duganator> ok arrrggghhh i extracted the file to my desktop
<wesley__> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<duganator> then did cd Desktop/filename
<duganator> and then did ./configure and it still did nothing
<Simonft> ﻿can someone help me with a broadcom? i have tried !broadcom
<arrrghhh> duganator, are you sure you're in the right directory
<arrrghhh> fitoria, glad to hear it
<duganator> yeah, i made sure and typed everything correctly and what not
<arrrghhh> Simonft, you've installed the restricted driver for it?
<duganator> im about to elbow my monitor
<arrrghhh> duganator, ...
<Simonft> arrrghhh: i think, im having some trouble with all of the tutorials, is there a way to reset everything relateing to wireless, and start over?
<arrrghhh> Simonft, not really... i have no idea what you've done.
<Simonft> ok
<Simonft> thanks
<duganator> arrrghh, im sorry like i said i have been in the military overseas for the past two years
<duganator> I'm a child with this stuff
<Simonft> arrrghhh: btw, your in the ubuntu irc now too, aren't you
<arrrghhh> duganator, i'm not sure how that effects you linux has been around for a long time.  and if you can't get into the proper directory... i dunno how i can help you
<arrrghhh> Simonft, yea i'm tryin to figure out how to get my BT speakers workin.
<duganator> I haven't exactly had a chance to use a computer much in the past two years arrrgghh
<arrrghhh> duganator, i'm still not sure how that changes the fact that linux and computers have been around for a long time.  google is your friend.  if you can't change to the proper directory, i can't help you.  you need to help yourself first, see where i'm comin from?
<ru4reel> how to secure linux from hackers
<jambooda> ru4reel, iptables
<ru4reel> huh?
<arrrghhh> ru4reel, it's a firewall
<arrrghhh> by default it's pretty secure from remote hackers...
<ru4reel> iwhats the best
<duganator> arrrghhh I totally understand you man, I was new to linux before I did my three tours, but it certainly didn't help me remember everything
<ru4reel> can you use zonealarm
<duganator> ok arrrgggh so your saying I may need to be in like the root directory
<arrrghhh> duganator, ok... so you should know how to compile source if you've used linux before.  at least know how to change to a directory.  if not, you need to do some reading my friend
<arrrghhh> ru4reel, iptables is all you need.... firestarter is a good front-end for iptables, but there's no need for anything like zone alarm.
<ru4reel> gotcha, thanks
<arrrghhh> ru4reel, ubuntu doesn't have ports open by default...
<arrrghhh> sooooo no need for zone alarm, etc.
<ru4reel> cool, how would ubuntu 8.04 do with file sharing security hiding ip addresses
<arrrghhh> food time kids, i'll bbl.
<arrrghhh> ru4reel, not sure how to answer that question at all... file sharing across the internet?  locally?
<jambooda> ru4reel are you behind a router?
<ru4reel> i could be, i have computers that i havent networked yet and thought of setting up my router
<jambooda> are you going to be using linux as a router?
<jambooda> or are you getting like a linksys router or something like that
<jambooda> ?
<ru4reel> i want to however i am a beginner so dont know how
<bascule> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ru4reel> i have a linksys broadband and wireless router should i use those
<jambooda> well if you're a beginner I'd just go with a residential router like linksys/dlink/etc..
<ru4reel> cool
<jambooda> once you do that
<jambooda> just don't open any ports on your router
<jambooda> and you wont have to worry about anyone connecting to your file server
<jambooda> over the internet
<ru4reel> ok sounds good
<jambooda> now if you're on wireless that's a diff story..
<ru4reel> i would like to use wireless
<jambooda> just make sure you configure wpa and mac address filtering and use a good passphrase and you'll be fine
<Simonft> does anybody know how to reset wireless settings?
<ru4reel> wpa works through linux
<jambooda> sure does
<ru4reel> good, another issue
<jambooda> since you're using kubuntu or else you woudln't be in this room...wpa can be configured via knetworkmanager
<ru4reel> im at school and my linux picks up there wireless network fine
<ru4reel> at home it picks up my hotspot but won
<ru4reel> t get me to the internet
<jambooda> sounds like a configuration problem
<ru4reel> anyclue on specific config issue
<ru4reel> could it be the hotspot cause i have problems with my windows wifi as well
<ru4reel> and the windows wifi catcher shows nothing yet the card picks up the wireless network
<Simonft> ﻿does anybody know how to reset wireless settings?
<jambooda> what do you mean reset wireless settings?
<jambooda> where?
 * Walzmyn sighs
<Walzmyn> It's always something simple
<jambooda> yup its the simple stuff that gets you
<jambooda> always a missing semicolon or something..lol
<Walzmyn> been fighting with this thing for 2 days trying to figure out why it wouldn't recoginize my camcorder - just firgured out the usb cable is broke
<jambooda> ouch
<Simonft> ﻿jambooda: i am trying to get a broadcom, and i want to start over after all of the things i have tried
<jambooda> ohh...yea not sure..
<jambooda> I guess we would need to know what you've tried
<blackvd> I'm using ubuntu hardy and I'd like to check out kde4 so what I'm wondering is, what packages should I install? just kde4 or should I add a better repo for it?
<Anastasia> Hi folks, trying to compile something with GTK and apparently I am missing stuff.  What should I do to resolve this:
<Anastasia> gcc -O0 -g -Wall -I. -DLinux `pkg-config --cflags 'gtk+-2.0'` -c frontend.c
<Anastasia> /bin/sh: pkg-config: not found
<Anastasia> also this: frontend.c:28:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<Anastasia> looked in synaptic and it is not at all clear what I need.
<Anastasia> TMIA!
<pedro> l
<Dragnslcr> blackvd- the package you want is kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<blackvd> ﻿Dragnslcr:excellent thanks!
<Anastasia> Got the first one, but still unclear on what I need to resolve the GTK+-2.0 problem.  Searching for that returns theme engines, is that what I need?  If so which?!?
<Anastasia> Hummm, what is it that ones runs to update library paths?!?  need it so seldom I keep forgetting what it is :(.
<Anastasia> eh, easire to reboot, that might clean it up.
<jambooda> ﻿Has anyone gotten extended desktop to work with the intel graphics card.  Here's an excerpt from lspci:  00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<jambooda> ﻿00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<jambooda> ﻿i've tried xrandr and for some reason my laptop screen goes white each time
<wirechief_intel> jambooda what command did this ?
<Simonft> jambooda: everything
<jambooda> xrandr --output VGA --mode 2304x1280
<jambooda> xrandr --output VGA --right-of LVDS
<Simonft> jambooda: any ideas?
<wirechief_intel> jambooda: what about just xrandr
<jambooda> haven't tried that?
<K`zan> No luck, looks like whatever pkg-config needs or gtk2 stuff doesn't show up in synaptic that I can recognize.  I'll just boot windcrap, it works over there :-(.  THanks anyway folks.
<jambooda> everything I've read pretty much says to try what I typed
<wirechief_intel> jambooda: ? well ? maybe you dont have that resolution available, that command will show all available.
<jambooda> output from xrandr
<jambooda> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 800, maximum 1280 x 1280
<jambooda> VGA disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<jambooda> LVDS connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 286mm x 179mm
<jambooda>    1280x800       59.9*+   60.0
<jambooda>    1280x768       60.0
<jambooda>    1024x768       60.0
<jambooda>    800x600        60.3
<jambooda>    640x480        59.9
<jambooda> says my maximum resolution is 1280x1280
<wirechief_intel> jambooda: yep
<jambooda> that can be overriden in xorg.conf within the subsection of screen
<jambooda> which is what all the docs says to do
<Simonft> jambooda: you seemed to have an idea for me.
<wirechief_intel> jambooda well, i dunno i use dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg for that myself.
<wirechief_intel> jambooda: but before you do anything like that make a backup of your xorg.conf
<jambooda> Simonft, well it would depend on what commands you ran, what you edited and what you installed.
<jambooda> without that i'm not sure how to tell you to reset your wireless settings
<jambooda> short of reinstalling
<jambooda> wirechief_intel, and that worked for you?
<jambooda> ﻿wirechief_intel: which graphics card are you using?
<wirechief_intel> jambooda: on my desktop yes.
<Simonft> ok, is it possible to view a log of command prompt?
<jambooda> simonft: try the history command
<jambooda> history | less
<arrrghhh> so who's a bluetooth expert.  i want to use my bluetooth speakers, and they connect... but i can't figure out how to transfer the audio output from my internal speakers to the external onees.
<wirechief_intel> jambooda:  it is ati1300 card with fglrx installed, but i had vesa and used the above, and checked with xrandr to see what was available.
<davy> hi all
<jambooda> got you
<wirechief_intel> jambooda: only this computer uses the intel graphics thats why i was curious with your white screen and xrandr
<jambooda> i'll try that and make sure I backup beforehand
<jambooda> oh
<wirechief_intel> jambooda: just use defaults for answers.
<jambooda> yea that's my only issue right now..everything else works great with hardy
<wirechief_intel> well i had several but it seems to work now but havent tried it on this lappy
<wirechief_intel> wifi can sometimes be a tough act.
<Simonft> jambooda: its kinda scaryhttp://pastebin.com/m70e3e920
<jambooda> it sure is..but at least now you sortof have an history what you did and can work your way backwards
<Simonft> jambooda: im not sure how do undo the stuff
<jambooda> well it looks like you edited a bunch of stuff and without knowing what those edits are I can't really help you man...you have to take the time to backtrack through your changes
<jambooda> next time..you it would probably do you well to take an image of your system before you make changes
<Simonft> ﻿jambooda: ok, thanks, i really wanted to get wireless to work, so now i guess i have to fix it myself. thanks for helping me with history
<arrrghhh> no one?  i have kbluetooth working, it connects... but now how do i transfer the audio to the external speakers?
<dillon> i am having the hardest time getting flash and java working in konqueror, flash works perfect in firefox, but opera and konqueror both either don't show the flash applet or display it wrongly (and unusable)
<dillon> what package works best in konqueror, nonfree, gnash, other?
<BluesKaj> dillon, Konqueror can also use the Flash plugin if konqueror-nsplugins is installed.
<mot_> anybody here use virtual box?
<dillon> BluesKaj, i currently have that package installed but it results in a very buggy flash applet (unusable).  I might have issues with it trying to use more than one plugin, as i have screwed around with it alot.  What packages and files should i delete so i can 'start over'?
<mutable> Hi. Have you ever seen Miranda IM on windows docked on the right side of the screen? Is it possible to achieve same effect with for example Kopete in KDE?
<BluesKaj> dillon, first of all do you have the flashplugin-nonfree ?
<dillon> BluesKaj, no, not currently installed
<BluesKaj> install it
<dillon> installing, im a little slow on a satellite connection, bear with me
<BluesKaj> dillon, no prob
<arrrghhh> so i have a question.  my speakers are BT, and i have a BT dongle.  the dongle connects to the speakers without issue.  now how do i switch the audio to those speakers?
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh, make sure you line out on alsamixer is up to 71% or so
<dillon> BluesKaj, ok flashplugin-nonfree is installed
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, ?  huh?
<BluesKaj> dillon , now sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre , sun-java6-plugin , icedtea-gcjwebplugin, and java-common
<blackvd> Wow! wasn't too impressed. how do I remove all of the packages it installed for kubuntu in one quick swoop?
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh, the line out on your soundcard
<dillon> BluesKaj, ok, i'll get back to you when that download finishes
<BluesKaj> dillon, i would check in adept first , not to waste time , DLing stuff that's already installed
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, well alsamixer doesn't have a "line out".  i have master, headphon, pcm, cd, mic, caller I, off-hook, and speaker.  and how does that help me switch my internal audio speakers to my BT speakers?
<alev2477> hola
<dillon> BluesKaj, yeah i did, im on a pretty fresh install so i havent got any of those packages installed
<dwidmann_laptop> arrrghhh: I would just plug your speakers into the headphone jack of the computer, that should do it
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh, internal audio speakers ?
<arrrghhh> wargh.  i know i can use an audio cable... but that's no fun!
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, bluetooth speakers.
<arrrghhh> my internal speakers work fine.  and i'm sure i could use the external speaker with an aux cable.  but i want to use the BT feature.  i connect to the speakers with kbluetooth just fine, but now i don't know what to do to get the audio transferred to the external speakers.
<BluesKaj> well hook yer bluetooth device to the output on the soundcard or the headphone jack like dwidmann_laptop suggested
<arrrghhh> i know i could do that, but i want to use the bluetooth functionality... which is why i'm asking in here.  i wouldn't be asking for help if i just wanted to hook the speakers up with an audio cable.
<ronnie_> hi all = )
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh, they aren't internal speakers , they're just non bluetooth speakers , speaker that are housed seperately from the pc are always "external"
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, yes... they're external speakers.
<ronnie_> hey I was thinking of buying a new harddrive, besides getting 7200 rpm's, what else should I be looking at for faster performance?
<Dr_willis> depends on your budget. :)
<BluesKaj> even speakers hooked to the soundcard with a cable are external
<Dr_willis> and how fast you really really want to be.
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, your statement is correct.
<ronnie_> well it has to be compatible with this old ibm desktop which takes 3.5 IDE only = )
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh, speakers without wires are usually "selfpowered-wireless"
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, ok, can you help me switch the audio from my internal speakers to my "selfpowered-wireless" speakers?
<BluesKaj> what internal speakers ?
<lopin> Anyone know how to broadcast shoutcast in linux?  Preferably something involving amarok since internet dj console doesn't work for anything...
<BluesKaj> lopin, you could try looping amarok thru vlc
<liza> hi there! anyone know how to resized the MB size of download pictures?
<Dr_willis> load it into some editor, save it as a different format/res/depth/
<lopin> I've already got a server running on a computer downstairs, also linux.  But, I can't find any good software to connect to the server...
<lopin> I can't connect in IDJC
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, what internal speakers?  what do you mean?
<Dr_willis> IDJC?
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, oh... this is a laptop...
<BluesKaj> exactly what i said arrrghhh
<arrrghhh> lopin, ssh
<lopin> IDJC = internet dj console
<fidelio> hi.  Have problems with printer setup.  CUPS recognize printer and test page is ok. CAnnot print with any program
<lopin> arrrghhh: What?
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh, you mean from the soundcard audio output ?
<arrrghhh> lopin, secure shell.
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, yes, i'd like the audio to be sent to my "selfpowered wireless bluetooth" speakers as opposed to my internal laptop speakers.
<lopin> How is that going to help me connect to my server?  I'm not trying to telnet...  I'm trying to connect to shoutcast...
<arrrghhh> lopin, it's how i connect to my server
<arrrghhh> lopin, do you have shoutcast installed and config'd on the server already?
<lopin> Yep...
<lopin> I just don't have any software to get the music to the server...
<lopin> I've tried Internet DJ console, but I can't press the connect button...
<lopin> Which is a big bug, and aparently the only program on linux for it...
<BluesKaj> VLC will stream audio to the server
<ronnie_> oh one more question...video card to TV, my tv is a 32", & my card puts the resolution at 1024x768, I notice some screen flickering, was wondering if you can fry a picture tube useing the wrong resolution?
<lopin> BluesKaj: but, will it use the shoutcast standard?
<BluesKaj> do you think shoutcast will accept your stream ?
<lopin> I don't know!  That's the question!
<lopin> I'm using a laptop as of current.  It has the music.
<lopin> I'll be djing here for a group on Second Life.  It'll work the same way.
<lopin> I have a server downstairs, running the official shoutcast server for linux.
<BluesKaj> lopin, I think I'd investigate that aspect further before trying to stream as a shoutcast station
<lopin> WHAT ASPECT?!
<arrrghhh> lol
<lopin> Music is on laptop.  Needs to get to server.  I don't want to have to open up winamp in windows to stream to the server.  How do I do it in linux?
<BluesKaj> shoutcast doesn't accept streams without agreements legal issues etc
<BluesKaj> VLC. lopin
<lopin> BluesKaj: You're not understanding the system here.
<Dr_willis> bye all.. work timne.
<BluesKaj> do you have VideoLan (VLC) installed ?
<lopin> BluesKaj: VLC will not work.
<lopin> VLC is in itself the server.
<lopin> I don't need a server.  I already have one.
<uga> lopin: vlc is a client =)
<uga> Video Lan Client ;)
<lopin> I'm not trying to listen!  I'm trying to broadcast.
<uga> lopin: you can do both with videolan
<lopin> In order for VLC to broadcast, it would have to become a server...
<uga> yes, it can do so
<lopin> I don't need a server...
<arrrghhh> uga, it can act as a streaming server as well...
<uga> lopin: read my lips... vlc can do both work at the same time as client and server
<liza> does anybody teach me to compress the 2 megabytes piture into 1 megabytes? im using the dolphin system.tnx
<lopin> It doesn't matter.  VLC doesn't broadcast as shoutcast...
<arrrghhh> uga, ok so you do understand that lol
<uga> arrrghhh: yes, but when you say client, he wants a server and hwen you say server, he wants a client, he's going nuts
<arrrghhh> yea i know... my apologies.
<lopin> Let me try to explain the situation, please?
<uga> lopin: isn't a shoutcast server a stupid rtsp/rtp based server anyway
<arrrghhh> liza, i'd use GIMP
<uga> and winamp should know about rtsp, right?
<uga> else winamp really sucks
<BluesKaj> I understand you want to stream to the internet like shoutcast does , yes and VLC will run on your server as a streamer to the net
<BluesKaj> as server and client both ...i don't see the prob
<liza> arrghh, how to get the GIMP?sorry its my first time to use this.
<uga> okay, it seems shoutcast isn't exactly rtsp/rtp
<CrashMaster_> sudo apt-get gimp
<lopin> I've got music on my laptop.  Using IDJC, you make a playlist, and it streams the music to a server, in this case, shoutcast on my personal server downstairs.  The server then distributed the stream to the listeners.  This setup will have to be the same for when I go to Dj on Second life here soon, as I'll have to use a group server instead of mine.  I need to know how to use any program to get the music to the shoutcast server downstair
<lopin> s.
<lopin> VLC bypasses the Shoutcast server, taking on the server functions itself/
<uga> ugh, second life users =)
<lopin> Did I manage to make it any clearer?
<afeijo> how to convert .avi to .divx?
<uga> afeijo: avi is just the encapsulating format, which can contain a divx
<arrrghhh> afeijo, ...avi is a DIVX format...
<uga> afeijo: so you need to make it a bit clearer
<afeijo> ok, sorry, my avi come from my casio camera
<BonesolTeraDyne> liza: It's in the Add\Remove app under "Graphics", or you can use "sudo apt-get install gimp" in Konsole
<afeijo> its big! few minutes, 100 mb
<drif> arrrghhh: avi is audio/video interleave, not necessarily divx
<afeijo> I have 5+ gb of that
<BluesKaj> afeijo, .avi usually is divx or xvid
<uga> BluesKaj: .avi only means it's encapsulated as RIFF format
<uga> it can contain video coded with any codecs
<uga> afeijo: run "file video.avi"
<uga> where video is the filename
<uga> in a konsole
<BluesKaj> depends what he wants to do with the avi file ...he can use ffmpeg to convert mpg
<uga> or to xvid
<edju> Using Kmail (so, not entirely OT), and from a list I  subscribe to, I get mail with a bunch of = signs w/ html stuff, as =2de/images/schloss=5F1 . . .  There is no user-agent in th header.  Is this Windows stuff?
<afeijo> uga: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 640 x 480, 29.97 fps, video:, audio: (mono, 22050 Hz)
<uga> heh, file didn't recognise the video format. I hope ffmpeg does =)
<BonesolTeraDyne> edju: use pastebin to show us the header.
<BluesKaj> most standalone dvdps will play either xvid or divx these days
<BonesolTeraDyne> !paste | edju
<ubottu> edju: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<afeijo> it plays
<BonesolTeraDyne> edju: err.. I mend to show us what you mean
<BonesolTeraDyne> I can't type today...
<uga> afeijo: ffmpeg -i video.avi compressedvideo.avi
<fidelio> hi.  Have problems with printer setup.  CUPS recognize printer and test page is ok. CAnnot print with any program
<uga> afeijo: I think ffmpeg uses xvid or divx by default, not sure
<afeijo> installing
<afeijo> done
<uga> ahk
<afeijo> I love apt-get
<liza> tnx for helping but i dont have the right to add\remove
<arrrghhh> funny, i love aptitute
<edju> BonesolTeraDyne, http://rafb.net/p/VMBN0074.html
<arrrghhh> der
<arrrghhh> aptitude
<afeijo> oh no
<afeijo> uga: Unable for find a suitable output format for '080511.divx'
<arrrghhh> liza, you don't have root access?
<uga> afeijo: name it .avi
<uga> not .divx
<afeijo> ok
<afeijo> indeed,lol
<afeijo> converting
<afeijo> done
<uga> check size. better?
<afeijo> wow! very
<lopin> Thanks for all the help guys, and by help, i mean making me go to the site and get the damn console broadcaster...
<afeijo> 7,775kb to 2,976kb
<dillon> BluesKaj, the java packages and icedtea package have been installed
<uga> afeijo: if you run "file compressedvideo.avi" you should see the format now
<afeijo> waaaaaaay easier then windows
<afeijo> uga: 080511n.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 640 x 480, ~30 fps, video: FFMpeg MPEG-4, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 1 or 2 (mono, 22050 Hz)
<uga> yes, mpeg4, that's now correct =)
<liza> yes arrrhhh
<afeijo> uga: ups, the size come from 7,7mb to 294kb... so, you know what heppen with the quality, hehe
<uga> afeijo: well, divx is about compression. Quality will be diminished. You can play with ffmpeg parameters for that, but some quality always goes down
<uga> afeijo: mpeg isn't that extreme but it'll be larger
<uga> you can use foo.mpg as output file name to test
<afeijo> ok
<BonesolTeraDyne> edju: Maybe it was an HTML mail. KMail doesn't render HTML by default, IIRC.
<afeijo> .avi I download with series eps, 350 mb, has great quality. Why my camera converted dont?
<uga> afeijo: you'll have to check the parameters used in those files
<afeijo> another test, an .mpg of 20 mb reduced to 237 kb! OMG
<uga> ffmpeg allows you to do more or less compresion
<edju> BonesolTeraDyne, Yes, I guess so.  Does Outlook Express (aka Outhouse Express) default to html?  Promise last question on this?
<BluesKaj> dillon, now open konq /settings/configure konqueror/plugins ..then scan for plugins , it'll ask to save the ones already installed , click save , then click ok . Now choose settings/ save view Profile Webrowsing / click save . close konq  and try the wen=bsites that wouldn't play flash etc previously"
<afeijo> .avi get 2.4mb, .mpg get 2.7mb
<afeijo> I will test other params, thanks uga
<uga> afeijo: btw, it's doing mpeg4 (mp4) format, you can install extra codecs possibly, including the win32codecs or win64codecs from medibuntu
<BonesolTeraDyne> edju: I believe so. I haven't used Outlook Express since my Win98 days, so I'm not sure what XP\Vista use by default.
<uga> and it'll be possible to choose other codecs like xvid and divx
<BonesolTeraDyne> hold on, I can check the XP Missing Manual
<uga> it might as well do xvid now, but not sure
<uga> afeijo: there's frontends to help you do this too
<CrashMaster_> oy my head
<uga> afeijo: http://www.kraus.tk/projects/konverter/
<uga> stuff like htat
<uga> that
<uga> that one uses mencoder
<uga> too
<BonesolTeraDyne> edju: It doesn't say anything, but I know it did in Win98, so I would expect it to now.
<sevenseeker> howdy, anyone familiar with kmilo on kde4?
<edju> BonesolTeraDyne, Thanks.  I'm off to excoriate the list owner!
<fidelio> hi.  Have problems with printer setup.  CUPS recognize printer and test page is ok. CAnnot print with any program
<uga> fidelio: if you enter kcontrol, under printers... is it listed?
<uga> listed as online?
<fidelio> uga: don't have kcontrol but kprinter sees the drivers and the printer
<uga> weirdo, kubuntu doesn't ship kcontrol modules now?
<uga> fidelio: is the status idle (accepting jobs)?
<dillon> BluesKaj, im just getting a gray box on youtube
<fidelio> uga: yes idle
<afeijo> back
<uga> fidelio: the kcm allows sending a test page, I wonder if kprinter, allows doing that
<afeijo> accessing Konverter!
<fidelio> uga:yes
<uga> fidelio: and the printer is listed to use cups?
<fidelio> uga: correct
<uga> I really don't know how you set the printer up without kcm =)
<uga> since it's there where one configures cups usually
<uga> fidelio: sorry, it should work out of the box if so, then
<uga> no idea
<arrrghhh> so how  can i transfer the audio from my internal speakers to my bluetooth speakers?  i can connect to the speakers and keep the connection, but i don't know how to transfer the audio from my internal laptop speakers to the bluetooth speakers.
<fidelio> uga: I know. Have no idea why it does not.  Thought ask here...
<uga> fidelio: kprinter manages to do the test page I presume?
<fidelio> uga:yes
<uga> then something is broken in the print system there for kde, it seems
<uga> fidelio: same goes for openoffice?
<uga> or just kde
<afeijo> omg, ffmpeg has milions of params
<uga> afeijo: it does. That's why I told you about konverter =)
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh, does your laptop have builtin bluetooth ?
<fidelio> uga:no that's the problem, office, pdf, gedit don't work!
<uga> there might be better frontends
<uhriventis> How do I completely remove kde4 and all the programs it came with?
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, it's a dongle.... so no unfortunately not.
<mago> how changen the resulution in Kubunto
<arrrghhh> uhriventis, how did you install kde4?
<afeijo> I download .deb or .rpm to install here?
<uga> fidelio: oh well, that's the problem then. kprinter is the kde backend for printing
<arrrghhh> uhriventis, if you use aptitude it's a snap.
<uhriventis> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<uga> fidelio: those apps you listed are non-kde ones
<uhriventis> I think that was the code
<uga> fidelio: so no matter how much kprinter works... =)
<fidelio> uga:  thus...
<afeijo> or should I check adept?
<arrrghhh> uhriventis, you used apt-get?  bummer... there's no easy way.  google it.
<mot_> having a bit of trouble getting usb working in virtualbox
<mot_> in kubuntu should my users be a part of a usb or usbfs group?
<uhriventis> Damn
<flaccid> uhriventis: basically look up what that meta package installs and remove the packages
<mot_> or 'plugdev' ?
<fidelio> uga: how do you get non-kde program to work?
<uhriventis> How owuld I do that?
<arrrghhh> uhriventis,  sudo aptitude purge kde4 kde4-core
<flaccid> uhriventis: have a look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/kubuntu-kde4-desktop then remove what it lists
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh, in bluetooth menu options is there audio out ?
<flaccid> well it installs more than core
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, if it was only that easy....  no at least i couldn't find any.
<uhriventis> Alright
<flaccid> arrrghhh: there is no kde4 package
<uga> fidelio: about gedit, I don't know G-apps suck ;)
<uga> fidelio: about openoffice, there's an "spadmin" named program under the install dir
<uhriventis> When i do  sudo aptitude purge kde4 kde4-core
<uga> fidelio: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/spadmin
<uga> try running that
<uga> it will allow you to enable/disable cups and set the printers
<uhriventis> It doesn't do anything
<arrrghhh> uhriventis, do an aptitude search kde4 then
<uhriventis> Remove the ones with the i's?
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh, is there an audio jack input on the bluetooth device , that could take the output thru a connection to the headphone out on the laptop ?
<arrrghhh> http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/01/18/remove-kde4-stable/
<sevenseeker> having kmilo, how in kde4 do I configure it?
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, i'd prefer to not use a cable.
<flaccid> !doesntwork | uhriventis
<ubottu> uhriventis: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flaccid> uhriventis: like i said you look at the package contents and remove them individudally
<fidelio> uga: will try..
<uhriventis> What was that?
<uga> fidelio: gnome apps have something like gprint or similar, but no idea really
<uhriventis> Hahaha
<uga> I haven't used gapps for ages
<mago> Hi, someone can help me to fix the screen resolution?
<fidelio> uga: spadmin recognizes my printer as default and just printed a test page
<uhriventis> Maybe I can find it in adept manager?
<mago> I can fix the screen resolution in 1024 x 768
<mago> what can i do?
<afeijo> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v200/xxkyootekiraxx/mf.gif
<flaccid> uhriventis: please listen. look at the package depends from the link i posted. try to remove each package, as long as it is not depended on by kde3/other apps. there is likely more than just *-kde4 debs t remove.
<uhriventis> Okay
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh, any devices running with bluetooth ?
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, other than the speakers?  no.
<uhriventis> I removed it
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh, well how do you know that bluetooth even works or is enabled ?
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, well it found the speakers, and paired with them... and kbluetooth says it's connected to the speakers.  i have a headset and a cell phone to test i guess but i'm pretty sure the bluetooth connection is fine.
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, if it wasn't enabled/working, it wouldn't have let me pair with the device.
<uga> fidelio: then openoffice ought to be able to do prints
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh, make sure the external amp in kmix in lit up and unmuted (00) in alsamixer
<uga> arrrghhh: could you please change nick?
<uga> whenever somebody replies, I think he's having issues
<arrrghhh> uga, why... it's mah nick that i've used since 1998
<fidelio> uga:unfortunatelu not.  and no error message either.  It is strange
<uga> arrrghhh: the problem is whenever somebody says arrgh, I think something got him broken
<arrrghhh> uga, sorry?
<uga> arrrghhh: what do you think if I say "arrrgh!" on irc
<CrashMaster_> arrrrrrgh
<uga> yes, that
<arrrghhh> either you're talking to me, or something broke
<uga> exactly
<uga> or something broke
<CrashMaster_> or, im just delibratley throwing gas on the fire
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, i don't see an external amp in kmix or alsamixer
<uga> arrrghhh: so it looks like everything is broken on this channel whenever somebody talks to you
<uga> it's so damn confusing
<arrrghhh> lmao that's awesome
<uga> fidelio: do you print "ok"?
<uga> arrrghhh: well, not that awesome for the rest
<uga> at least not for me
<BluesKaj> fidelio, just one question, ...is the printer listed in kmenu /system settings/printers ?
<arrrghhh> eh.  you'll wake up in the morning and think how awesome my nick is.
<uga> arrrghhh: it's the morning already
<arrrghhh> well there you go then
<uga> and... still... not
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh, kmix/switches
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, i have "caller id" and "off-hook" both of which don't have a bar...
<Choreboy> how do I locate a program I just installed?
<arrrghhh> how did you install it?
<Choreboy> sudo apt-get install wakeonlan
<arrrghhh> that would be installed to /usr/bin
<arrrghhh> that's a cli program
<flaccid> Choreboy: have a look at its contents in adept, thats the easiest way to confirm the binaries etc. it installs
<Choreboy> ok. I was more looking for an icon shortcut
<contrast83> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<arrrghhh> Choreboy, uh... it's cli.  you'll have to make one if you want one.  GUI tools usually install to the kmenu.
<Choreboy> I don't know what cli is :-(
<arrrghhh> Choreboy, sorry command line interface.
<Choreboy> ah. I was able to open it in command line but I can't figure out how to use it correctly there.
<arrrghhh> yea, i'd read tutortials.
<arrrghhh> or tutorials, whichever you prefer lol
<Choreboy> I prefer tutortials.
<flaccid> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Choreboy> lol @ google
<arrrghhh> there might be a man page for wakeonlan too
<flaccid> i don't know why you would laugh, half my time helping here is googling for people when they should google first :)
<arrrghhh> man pages always have examples
<flaccid> arrrghhh: i woudln't say always
<arrrghhh> sorry
<arrrghhh> almost always
<Choreboy> flaccid: I know but that wasn't initially what I was looking for
<Choreboy> flaccid: more often than not I find what I need on google and other times I come here if I spend too long trying to figure it out
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, all i have under switches is "caller id" and "off-hook" and they're both switched on.
<Choreboy> I just thought the "google is your friend" comment was funny
<flaccid> lots on google on this topic. it depends what help you are asking for. if its something out of base then you are less likely to get help and google always helps if not solves
<arrrghhh> Choreboy, there are a ton of tuts on wakeonlan and how to use it.
<arrrghhh> people who help on a volunteer basis really appreciate it when people help themselves before asking for help.
<tom540> Hi.  I'm trying to use yakuake-kde4.. but it's appearing on EVERY desktop(i have 4) - i can't find a way to change this.  I was hoping with the new version, they'd fix that.. but I can't work around it.  Any tips?  Thanks!
<flaccid> tom540: #kubuntu-kde4
<arrrghhh> tom540, kde4 isn't supported here
<arrrghhh> thanks lol
<flaccid> :p
<Choreboy> arrrghhh: my original question was only how to find a program you just installed that I couldn't locate
<Choreboy> that's why I had not looked up any wakeonlan stuff yet.
<flaccid> Choreboy: yes that was fine, we helped with that...
<arrrghhh> Choreboy, yea, command line programs don't "link" anywhere other than the CLI lol
<tom540> When are they going to transition KDE4 questions here?  Out of curiousity.
<flaccid> don't mean to sound rude
<arrrghhh> tom540, when it's officially supported.  dunno, hopefully 4.1
<flaccid> tom540: i'd say when kde3 is dropped
<tom540> OK.
<arrrghhh> it's still "bleeding edge" i'd say
<flaccid> its getting closer. im still submitting at least 3 bug reports a day heh
<tom540> that's definitely why I don't use KDE4 for now.. :p
<arrrghhh> kde4 is pretty but there's a lot to be ironed out before i can use it full time
<flaccid> well the last comment on that i will say is that the desktop effects are being quite stable for me suprisingly
<tom540> i have all three desktops installed.. gnome, kde3, and kde4.  I love KDE4.. I really do, but waaaaay too many bugs.  I stick with GNOME for now.. until KD4 gets the kinks worked out
<tom540> I "will" stick.. gah.
<sevenseeker> kde4, osd for multimedia keys (like volume up/down), is this possible now?
<tom540> worked for me with the first install seven..
<arrrghhh> tom540, well it hasn't been fully rolled out.  the folks at kde make it quite obvious a lot is not ready.
<tom540> I'd assume it's lap top to lap top, though..
<arrrghhh> i mean the backends are still having a LOT of development
<tom540> no doubt.
<tom540> I'm waiting patiently..
<BluesKaj> sacktime ..sorry i couldn't help arrrghhh ..nite all
<arrrghhh> eh
<arrrghhh> it happens.
<arrrghhh> thanks for tryin... ah well too late lol
<flaccid> Jucato: where do you request to add a package to default install
<Jucato> flaccid: perhaps a bug report assigned to the Kubuntu teadm?
<flaccid> ok. i just think we need gtk-qt-engine-kde4 in default
<Jucato> of that? that will most definitely be default in 8.10 since we're moving to KDE 4 by default
<flaccid> !info gtk-qt-engine
<ubottu> gtk-qt-engine (source: gtk-qt-engine): theme engine using Qt for GTK+ 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 100 kB, installed size 476 kB
<flaccid> it was optional before..
<arrrghhh> Jucato, you think by ibex kde4 will be the default WM for kubuntu?
<Jucato> arrrghhh: I don't "think". it's already the plan :)
<arrrghhh> Jucato, ah... i guess 4.1 is comin soon.  i just know there's a lot of backend work to be done on kde4 before it's "ready"
<Jucato> that would probably be 4.1.2 or 4.1.3 by then.
<Jucato> well 4.1 is already very much "ready" in that sense (not ready to be released though)
<arrrghhh> well like phonon, plasma, etc still have a lot (in my mind) of work to be done
<Jucato> it's all in your mind :)
<arrrghhh> lmao, don't you lie to me!
<Jucato> well plasma is stabilizing again now, after the tokamak sprint. phonon, dunno if there are any problems there in the first place. with Trolltech also working behind Phonon, I doubt there's going to be problems from it
<flaccid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/229804
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229804 in ubuntu "gtk-qt-engine-kde4 should be installed by default in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<Jucato> (you should have specified "Kubuntu KDE 4" :P)
<arrrghhh> Jucato, are you a dev?
<Jucato> so-so
<flaccid> Jucato: why not all! how can i assign that bug... ?
<arrrghhh> ha.  do you know much about bluetooth?  i don't get where to go.  kbluetooth is very... limited it seems.  i connected to my bluetooth speakers just fine... but i can't figure out how to transfer the audio to the speakers.
<Jucato> flaccid: why all? would it be needed in a KDE 3 system? of course like I said earlier, it's probably going to be moot since 8.10 will most likely have it by default
<flaccid> because not everybody uses the lastest...
<flaccid> latest. its a common complaint with firefox users.
<flaccid> jucy can you join the kde4 chan for a discuss?
<arrrghhh> hrm.  i was hoping this would be fairly straightforward.... doesn't seem to be.
<arrrghhh> the actual bluetooth connection was cake lol
<Jucato> arrrghhh: sorry. no idea about bt
<arrrghhh> Jucato, bummer.  no worries
<stonertoad> hi
<stonertoad> bye
<arrrghhh> k?
<dillon> im having trouble networking on kubuntu, i just want to share my home folder with my desktop to transfer some files.  I have samba shares on my desktop (ubuntu) that all my other computers can see but i cant get it to work in kubuntu
<Ze_M> digitalpsyko: use nfs
<flaccid> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<flaccid> well nfs doesn't work with windows if thats on the lan
<flaccid> dillon: whats the specific problem
<dillon> the folders i supposedly have shared via samba and nfs arent showing up on the network, and i really dont know much about networking at all
<dillon> but i have folders on my desktop that i can see using samba on Ubuntu
<flaccid> how did you configure samba?
<flaccid> so are you saying its browseable on ubuntu machines but not windows or something?
<dillon> err sorry let me phrase that better.  I have folders on my ubuntu machine (shared via samba) that do show up on the network
<dillon> on here, i just right clicked the folder, went to properties and then the share tab, and selected share, nfs, and samba, but the folder does not show up on the network
<flaccid> dillon: but the computer does?
<dillon> the computer doesnt show up under samba shares or anything, but i can do remote desktop connection so i know im on the network
<flaccid> what does smbclient -NL //localhost do?
<dillon> Error connecting to 127.0.0.1 (Connection refused)
<flaccid> dillon: ps aux | grep samba
<flaccid> sorry ps aux | grep smb
<dillon> dillon    8721  0.0  0.7  32352  6520 ?        S    23:03   0:00 kio_smb [kdeinit] smb /tmp/ksocket-dillon/klauncher6A9AZb.
<dillon> dillon    8884  0.0  0.0   3008   780 pts/1    R+   23:06   0:00 grep smb
<flaccid> samba is not running
<flaccid> what release is this and which kde are you using?
<flaccid> dillon: dpkg -l | grep samba
<dillon> brand new hardy heron, kde3.5.9
<dillon> ii  samba-common                               3.0.28a-1ubuntu4              Samba common files used by both the server a
<flaccid> dillon: samba is not installed, install the package samba
<dillon> downloading
<flaccid> dillon: that is something which is advised in the above guide which you should of read :)
<dillon> oh, my bad, i feel kinda dumb now i could have figured that out, thanks a bunch tho i really appreciate it
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> dillon: dw im pushing for better samba support :)
<dillon> yeah, that'd be great.  I already find it waaay easier than trying to network stuff on windows, i mean it really makes sense here.
<flaccid> yeah its just the gui frontends that need to be updated etc.
<f00f> 8.04 rocks :)
<dillon> yeah, ha the irony, i have to go help my mom on vista now, im trying to get her to switch tho :)
<f00f> heh.. still have yet to use vista
<flaccid> well if there is something that she needs in windows that can't have on linux then thats understandable, otherwise heh
<f00f> got a laptop with vista on it, but, ubuntu runs perfectly on it.
<flaccid> vista way too hardware demanding
<xsacha> ive got my mum using kubuntu 8.04
<dillon> back, yeah, i always find myself asking her, "dang why is this so slow?!" and we have the same laptops just diffent OS's.  Yeah, i just need to show her that what she likes to do, you can do on here
<flaccid> on low spec/cheapest notebooks its woeful
<f00f> I used to use gentoo, but I went to ubuntu when 7.10 came out.  Got tired of waiting for compiles, I mean the whole point of gentoo is to stay on the bleeding edge of releases, and to make your system fast, but, it's like ok.. update the system and wait for like 10 days lol.
<xsacha> dillon: ssh in to the computer and help her remotely
<dillon> on vista?
<xsacha> i was at university a few days ago and my mum sent me a txt saying something wasnt working...
<xsacha> i ssh in to her kubuntu and fixed it
<xsacha> naah get her to switch to kubuntu first
<f00f> the only thing I like about vista, is that it's improved the performace/price ratio for those who run linux :)
<dillon> ha, yeah def, we got a steal on the notebooks with 1 Gig of RAM :)
<xsacha> i wonder why :P
<xsacha> everyone needs 2 gig
<dillon> while we're on the subject, can i use remote desktop connection connecting to vista from kubuntu?
<xsacha> VNC, sure
<f00f> lol, my laptop runs a Dual Core T2080 and 1GB RAM, and is pure speed on ubuntu.
<Helios> Does anyone use a Mac Pro here?
<xsacha> but the cool thing about using ssh, dillon, you can copy files through it AND run programs off the computer and display them on your computer
<flaccid> dillon: krdc in menu
<xsacha> so i can run kaffeine off someone elses computer that has a tv tuner and then play it on mine and get the tv
<flaccid> well openssh-server doesn't come with windows but you can d/l and install it and then use sftp/scp
<Helios> Does anyone use a Mac Pro here?
<f00f> I used to use freenx when I did remote desktop.
<dillon> yeah, do i need any extra program on vista to use rdc?
<f00f> but they cracked down at the school computer lab, and now I can't install the client T_T
<xsacha> f00f: most schools and computers allow you to change boot up sequence i have found :D
<flaccid> dillon: no
<f00f> freenx is awesome though, esp over LAN :)
<xsacha> f00f: using F12 or something during POST
<xsacha> then you can stick in a linux usb and run linux :P
<f00f> xsacha: true...
<xsacha> i do that at my uni
<flaccid> unless the puters are set to prevent circumvention
<xsacha> copy2ram feature lets you take out usb after loading too.. then it is running completely off ram :)
<xsacha> can go kubuntuify all the computers... then leave
<f00f> lmao!
<f00f> good prank ;)
<dillon> lol
<xsacha> i did that with slax :P
<xsacha> cool thing is you didnt need a login to use it
<xsacha> and you still got access to all printers, network drives, internet
<f00f> you should do something funny, like make it boot into an amiga emulator XD
<xsacha> that was at university btw
<dillon> yeah i did that to one of my teachers, i  told him "hey, check it out, i went ahead and put linux on here." his reaction was priceless
<f00f> lmao
<f00f> I recently discovered tesseract
<f00f> best OCR program I've ever used by far
<xsacha> afaik, its not against the EULA either because you arent installing anything, it is just copied to RAM and unloaded on reboot
<xsacha> not eula, but whatever they use. rules..
<f00f> true :)
<stuffcorpse> hello, is there a way of embedding ac3 audio into ogg or some other container format?
<f00f> scan something at 600dpi into gimp, gaussian blur 6 pixels, make it pure monochrome with no dither, run through tesseract.. works every time :)  been OCRing my study guides instead of typing them all out. :)
<xsacha> so i could come in to univeristy, without being a student, stick in slax, play on their sweet new dual cores with 2 gigs of ram and they cant kick me out?
<flaccid> a uni can kick whoever they want out
<f00f> xsacha: that is cool
<f00f> that is true :)
<xsacha> f00f: i dont have a scanner, but my uni does.. but they have windows.. maybe slax that one up
<xsacha> flaccid: :(
<f00f> I want to live in a dorm when I go to uni :(
<flaccid> haha yes i went to uni too
<f00f> but it's expensive T_T
<f00f> I'm almost out of junior college, gonna transfer hopefully next year :)
<xsacha> i want my own kitchen
<flaccid> junior college hmm sounds yanky
<flaccid> anyway we have #kubuntu-offtopic ..
<f00f> ok :)
<Helios> Does anyone use a Mac Pro here?
<xsacha> have used one...
<flaccid> Helios: maybe try ##mac
<Helios> ah thanks
<Silver_Adept> I'm having toruble with my nVidia card, I suspect. I leave the computer on for a bit and idling, and then when I get back, I get the white screen of doom. Rebooting fixes it as best I can tell. Is there a solution to this that doesn't involve reinstalling the driver binaries?
<f00f> Silver_Adept: linux or windows?
<f00f> Silver_Adept: dumbest question ever sorry lol
<Silver_Adept> Linux. After the Hardy upgrade, it started.
<xsacha> whats the white screen of doom?
<xsacha> linux has screens of doom?
<Silver_Adept> A basically completely whited-out screen.
<f00f> Silver_Adept: are you running a 7***GS series?
<xsacha> Silver_Adept: could it be you are using compiz-fusion + screensaver?
<Silver_Adept> No desktop effects in use.
<Silver_Adept> And no screensaver, either, that I know of.
<f00f> did it work perfectly with the open source driver?
<Silver_Adept> I think the Hardy upgrade disabled the proprietary, so I was using the open-source driver.
<Silver_Adept> And I remember a white screen happening before I enabled the proprietary again.
<Silver_Adept> In fact, after that reboot, I noticed that I wasn't using the proprietary driver.
<f00f> hmm...
<Silver_Adept> It's a 6XXX series GeForce, I believe, by the way.
<flaccid> Silver_Adept: what does lscpi | grep -i vga return?
<Silver_Adept> "Command not found."
<Silver_Adept> Where do I get that?
<uga> Silver_Adept: lspci | grep -i vga
<uga> better ;)
<flaccid> sorry
<Silver_Adept> Just realized the typo myself.
<Silver_Adept> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE] (rev a2)
<rignes> Hello guys, woudl someone be willing to run "ls /etc/rc?.d/*rc.local" and let me know the output?
<Silver_Adept> If it's of any help, it's an onboard controller rather than an actual card.
<flaccid> Silver_Adept: goto Hardware Drivers in the menu and see if the proprietery driver is enabled - thats the one you probably want to use
<Silver_Adept> It is now.
<Silver_Adept> And has been for at least one of those white screens.
<xsacha> rignes: /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local  /etc/rc3.d/S99rc.local  /etc/rc4.d/S99rc.local  /etc/rc5.d/S99rc.local
<rignes> xsacha: Awesome, you rock.  Thanks. ;)
<flaccid> Silver_Adept: sure on that, it uses "nvidia" in xorg.conf?
<flaccid> Silver_Adept: you could try http://www.adamspotton.com/node/1
<flaccid> Silver_Adept: also what is your dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<flaccid> brb
<Silver_Adept> For dpkg | grep: rc  nvidia-glx  1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-15.20 NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<Silver_Adept> ii  nvidia-glx-new 169.12+2.6.24.12-16.34 NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver
<Silver_Adept> ii  nvidia-kernel-common 20051028+1ubuntu8 NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<Silver_Adept> And my xorg.conf says the driver is "nvidia" in the section "Device"
<uga> interesting... nvidia-kernel-common 20051028
<uga> 2005 sounds like pretty new ;)
<xsacha> uga: yeah thats the newest version in hardy
<flaccid> Silver_Adept: its possible that nvidia-glx rc is conflicting but not sure if thats possible. you can always try the method in the link above for nvidia driver
<Silver_Adept> Hrm. That sounds fairly user-friendly. I might give it a shot, then. Thanks for the information. Any other options?
<flaccid> Silver_Adept: check the Xorg log i guess and submit a bug
<Silver_Adept> Thanks again.
<f00f> I'd consider defaulting to drivers from 2005 a bug lol
<flaccid> hmm not sure why its like that: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/nvidia-kernel-common
<xsacha> it hasnt changed in 3 years. it still works
<flaccid> i guess its not the driver itself so that explains it
<hanak> Can anyone help me to give a new softare server
<hanak> for in sources.list
<hanak> anyone?
<xsacha> go to adept_manager->manage repositories
<xsacha> then choose your country for server
<hanak> ok thanks
<demonic_> hi everybody
<eagles0513875> when i shutdown my comp my screen keeps flashing
<eagles0513875> anyone in here
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<eagles0513875> ffs is there anyone in here to help me
<flaccid> there is over 300 people
<flaccid> did you submit/check bugs?
<eagles0513875> flaccid: im still on the release client
<eagles0513875> which has been updated with any recent packages
 * flaccid nods
<eagles0513875> flaccid: u think i should just reinstall with the released version
<flaccid> which driver is it and have you checked/submitted a bug?
<eagles0513875> not sure whats causing the problem right now
<flaccid> yeah thats why you submit a bug..
<eagles0513875> when i hit shutdown it starts the shutdown sequence but as its shutting down or rebooting the screen stays flashing
<flaccid> i know for a fact there is quite a few bugs like this atm.
<eagles0513875> ok cuz im wondering if i just messed up my install
<flaccid> in order to help you i need you to do those two things - check bugs and driver in use
<eagles0513875> flaccid: how do i do that
<eagles0513875> the drivers in use bit
<flaccid> eagles0513875: cat /etc/X11/xorg.con | grep -i driver is probably quickest
<flaccid> *xorg.conf
<flaccid> lspci | grep -i vga to see the vid card hardware
<eagles0513875> for first thing only thing thats coming up r keyboard mouse(wireless mouse) synaptics(my touchpad) and fglrx
<eagles0513875> video is radeon xpress 200m
<flaccid> fglrx is the driver which is the ati restricted driver. bugs exist with this. what is your dpkg -l | grep fglrx ?
<TeslaTony> I am currently running a system with KDE4, Gnome, and Xfce. Regardless of which environment I run, it hangs on logout. Any idea how to fix it or what's causing it?
<flaccid> TeslaTony: which video driver are you using?
<TeslaTony> The vendor driver for the GeForce 8800
<flaccid> which login manager?
<eagles0513875> its does that with me at times as well when i press shutdown it does that for me and nothing happens and this is on kde 3.5.9
<flaccid> yes there are quite a few bugs on launchpad for ati and nvidia atm
<TeslaTony> I'm using the default Ubuntu login manager (not the Kubuntu one)
<cayetano1> hi@all
<eagles0513875> im on kubuntu
<eagles0513875> i can hang tight then
<eagles0513875> i have another machine i can use this is more of a testing and dev machine for me
<cayetano1> i need a flash player for linux, wich one i need? ( kubuntu)
<flaccid> eagles0513875: as you are on a newish chipset, i would suggest trying the nvidia beta driver after following up bugs on launchpad
<flaccid> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid> if you help with major bugs like this, they get fixed up and we all benefit, otherwise nothing may happen
<flaccid> cayetano1: the plugin for browser or standalone?
<eagles0513875> flaccid: i will look for similar bugs later and see if i can confirm them
<cayetano1> flaccid: for the browser
<flaccid> !flash | cayetano1
<ubottu> cayetano1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<cayetano1> thx :-)
<flaccid> np
<eagles0513875> btw flaccid vmware seems to have a major bug
<eagles0513875> where u end up having to patch it then having to back up the old default libs it uses and sym link to the newer libs that are out
<flaccid> dang i guess you can do !bugs on that too :)
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> flaccid: u know of a fortran ide
<flaccid> nope but google does http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=fortran+ide+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<flaccid> fortran very ol skool now
<temoto> Is there an adept for KDE4?
<temoto> Adept package manager special for 4 version?
<o0Chris0o> temoto: I can't say for certain, but I am pretty sure there is
<flaccid> temoto: #kubuntu-kde4 please and um i don't think its ready yet
<temoto> aha
<temoto> flaccid, thanks for channel
<eagles0513875> flaccid: gd for clustering though
<eagles0513875> writing stuff in parallel for clustering
<o0Chris0o> wouldn't there be the one for kde3? would that still work flaccid
<flaccid> o0Chris0o: it still works yes
<temoto> o0Chris0o, it works.
<flaccid> eagles0513875: not really the right place to ask
<eagles0513875> i just wanna know if there is an ide in repos
<temoto> eagles0513875, KDevelop?
<eagles0513875> !kdevelop
<ubottu> Factoid kdevelop not found
<eagles0513875> ill see if there is a fortran channel
<eagles0513875> fortran channel is dead
<flaccid> i don't know eagles0513875. you can always search the repos..
<eagles0513875> flaccid: i am
<flaccid> cool
<kblin> morning folks
<kblin> I'm looking for a SIP program that doesn't force me to install gnome. any suggestions?
<Tm_T> kblin: kphone?
<o0Chris0o> This message is for everyone: if anyone has any artwork requests please message me :)
<o0Chris0o> ubuntu related
<Tm_T> o0Chris0o: wellwell, have you been in #ubuntu-art ?
<Tm_T> or was it artwork, can't remember
<Tm_T> or artists
<Tm_T> bah
<o0Chris0o> I am there now :)
<o0Chris0o> #ubuntu-artwork
<Tm_T> yeh
<o0Chris0o> Thanks for pointing me that way tho :)
<eagles0513875> whats needed to setup an ubuntu repo here where i am located
<kblin> Tm_T: ah, thanks
<cq> morning... i have a little problem, i'm trying to install on a system and even in safe graphics mode the video doesn't come up right... any other options?
<cq> can I install in text mode and then configure X or something?
<flaccid> !alternate | cq
<ubottu> cq: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<mkquist> cq - check ur drivers?
<mkquist> cq: sounds like a driver problem maybe
<cq> how do I check drivers if I can't see what I boot? :)
<flaccid> thats not going to really help
<cq> thanks flaccid
<mkquist> sorry just a thougth
<mkquist> thought*
<flaccid> alternate cd is the easiest solution - not much point in stuffing around getting the X display to work with live cd then doing it again after install..
<o0Chris0o> flaccid: how do I turn verbose mode on so I see whats loaded in start up?
<flaccid> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<flaccid> !nosplash
<ubottu> Factoid nosplash not found
<flaccid> um turn off the splash screen in the boot option
<o0Chris0o> oh alright
<o0Chris0o> I think there is a program called usplash
<o0Chris0o> that lets you enable it to show verbose or not at all
<flaccid> o0Chris0o: can't find a howto, take out splash option(s) from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<flaccid> usplash is the splash that goes over the top by default
<mkquist> there is an option on boot to see whats being loaded just remove  "ro quiet splash" and "quiet" from the boot line, should show you whats being loaded
<flaccid> no only remove quiet and splash, leave ro
<o0Chris0o> alright thanks
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> that wil give some pretty hectic output
<cq> would ubuntu cds support more or different Hardware? The system will only be a server, I don't really care about the desktop, could even use xfce or so...
<cq> or basic debian, but I'd like tobe more uptodate
<o0Chris0o> flaccid: ahh I was thinking about the "startup" manager in ubuntu "gnome"
<flaccid> cq: nah. but do server install then
<flaccid> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<o0Chris0o> but that wont work for kubuntu, I'm surprised they don't have an option in system settings to change usplash easier than editing the boot fil
<cq> thanks
<o0Chris0o> file*
<flaccid> o0Chris0o: there might be one out there and would be nice to see one day but the devs are prioritising on the porting to kde4 atm
<o0Chris0o> oh yeah definately, have at it :)
<cq> weird thing is, the graphics come up fine during the boot menu and the phase after that... jsut at some point they disappear
<o0Chris0o> its looking good
<alex_joni> is there a page describing why Kubuntu 8.04 is not LTS ?
<izzyb> I'm trying to get sound working on kubuntu hardy
<izzyb> I have two machines now with different problems
<izzyb> this machine has sound working when I load the xen kernel, but not when I run the normal kernel
<izzyb> I had sound problems in the xen kernel also, but fixed it. sadly, I don't recall how :(
<izzyb> The other computer is a laptop that had working sound until I upgraded it to hardy
<izzyb> think it was running gutsy before
<flaccid> alex_joni: there is something on cnet news iirc on canonical dropping lts/support for kubuntu <-- reason
<flaccid> !enter | izzyb
<ubottu> izzyb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<killtrip> is this where I can plead for help?  :D
<flaccid> yeah
<izzyb> killtrip, yes, but don't use the ENTER key too much
<izzyb> some have an issue with that I guess
<killtrip> oh, did I use the enter key more than needed?
<izzyb> no, I did
<killtrip> oh.. heh
<izzyb> just before you came on (oh, I've done it again)
<killtrip> specifically, I'm coming up short setting up a dual monitor
<izzyb> oh, what video card?
<killtrip> nvidia 6800 gt
<izzyb> hmm, /me has only configured ati
<flaccid> killtrip: you need the beta driver direct from nvidia
<flaccid> actually, not necessarily
<flaccid> killtrip: what driver are you using atm?
<killtrip> I have successfully gotten it to display as twinview.. panning both monitors.  But I'm trying to set it up as two x servers, I believe?  essentially, when I maximise windows, I want them to max to the monitor they are in, as well as logins and such not appearing panned across the midddle of the monitors
<killtrip> I got the drivers from the site.. unsure if they are the beta drivers.  How can I double check?
<flaccid> ah ok. um help in this area killtrip is rare
<killtrip> bummer
<flaccid> killtrip: nah sorry i mesread the model number
<killtrip> I guess twinview it is then.. :(
<flaccid> the only thing i can really suggest is searching on the web and #nvidia channel here. because its closed and the driver doesn't support randr for multi-display its always been a problem...
<killtrip> can I change the subject and ask recommendations on softwares then?
<killtrip> ahh, ok
<flaccid> sure
<killtrip> This is my longest foray into linux, and its been a few weeks.. so I'm still learning a lot.  I am looking for widgets.. I cant think of the name off the top of my head right now.  as well as a dockbar, like in OSx..
<izzyb> killtrip, you using kde4?
<killtrip> negative.  3.x .. whichever came on the hardy heron iso  ( I think its hardy heron?  the latest)
<killtrip> I've read about plasma.. but thats kde4 only, correct?
<izzyb> yes
<izzyb> I don't know enough about kde4, or widgets under kde3 to recommend anything.  I get the impression that kde4 has better support for widgets
<killtrip> ok
<izzyb> at least of the style used in osx
<flaccid> killtrip: superkaramba
<flaccid> and also kxdocker
<flaccid> !info superkaramba
<ubottu> superkaramba (source: kdeutils): a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 531 kB, installed size 1420 kB
<flaccid> !info kxdocker
<ubottu> Package kxdocker does not exist in hardy
<flaccid> killtrip: there are some around like kbfx and kxdocker but the main panel (kicker) which is default docks fine..
<killtrip> excellent.. I'm looking at kxdocker on kde-apps.org.  looks like something I was looking for.  I'll give that one a try.  And superkaramba as well.. I'm mainly looking for something on the desktop for critical system stats, and maybe an rss aggregator as well
<o0Chris0o> super karamba is pretty neat
<o0Chris0o> check out Liquid weather :)
<killtrip> that is nice
<flaccid> killtrip: some people like conky even though its gtk for systats
<killtrip> gtk=gnome?
<flaccid> yeah
<killtrip> still learning.. :P
<flaccid> me too!
<killtrip> I gotta say though, I'm having fun just learning all this.. :P
<flaccid> i am too even though i been learning for years heh
<killtrip> lol, you got a couple of years on me then.. :P
<izzyb> Well, guess I don't need to know how to fix the sound.  Just confirmed that it's not xen causing my hangups
<flaccid> is there an equivalent to migration assistant in kde/kubuntu ?
<izzyb> I've never heard of one, but that would be a cool tool to have.  I've always just manually migrated my user data, but it's quite a pain
<flaccid> ok thanks
<izzyb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11813/
<izzyb> could use some help isolating a lockup issue on this machine -- see paste link above
<flaccid> izzyb: out of curiosity which driver are you using again?
<izzyb> ati radeon
<flaccid> which actual ati driver in xorg?
<izzyb> Driver      "radeon"
<izzyb> I have dual head display
<flaccid> my opinion from experience is that its the driver itself. i've had it crash on a radeon 9600 like that
<frojnd> hey guys. How can I import contacts from gmail to kmail ?
<izzyb> hmm, that's kind of what I've been thinking too
<flaccid> you are not on the full latest kernel. goto adept and manage repos and enable all repos in the Updates tab, then do an update
<frojnd> Do i have to export first from gmail? and in what should I export so I can than easily import in kmail ?
<flaccid> izzyb: its like catch 22 particularly with ati between using open and restricted drivers
<izzyb> I tried to enable the restricted driver, but couldn't get the display setup correctly
<flaccid> izzyb: maybe can be narrowed down further, does it ever happen without dual ?
<izzyb> had one monitor res smaller then the other and didn't know how to correct it
<izzyb> didn't use xrandr
<flaccid> izzyb: yeah restricted doesnt support randr dual so you whave to do it manually which i've never had working entirely with my ati
<izzyb> I haven't tried that, but was considering it
<flaccid> yeah exactly..
<izzyb> xen was the last thing I verified
<flaccid> izzyb: have you got or found a bug on launchpad?
<izzyb> no, don't think so
<izzyb> hmm, trying to add the missing sources but having problems with adept
<izzyb_> crap, and the system  just hung :(
<flaccid> joy
 * izzyb_ reconfiguring for single monitor to see if it's related
<flaccid> after your update if it persists, then goto launchpad
<izzyb> flaccid, I'm installing the latest updates, but it's going to take a while by the looks of it.  I'll leave it run while I go in search of a pillow
<izzyb> night, and thanks for the help
<dozer> HI
<dozer> I'm using hardy, and on both a 32 and 64 bit installation, the kopetex plugin for kopete locks up the app
<matt123> hi! I have a question about upstart..
<Chrysalis> hey, does kontact delete messages from server once imported?  i cant find any options as weather to delete or leave on server
<matt123> my question is .. has upstart been fully implemented for hardy? or is it still in a transitional stage?
<matt123> eg, has my computer got the potential to start up even faster?
<Jucato> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Jucato> hm.. I think there's an #upstart channel
<matt123> thank you jucato, i was just wondering cause I though that it was fully implemented
<matt123> im happy with the startup speed of my computer, but upstart is one of the really refreshing ideas when I first started hearing about buntu that i liked
<Fujisan> Jucato
<Fujisan> why did you ban me yesterday?
<Fujisan> i tried to pm you but no reply
<cpk1> Chrysalis: a lot of times that is something you choose server side, for instance I am pretty sure for gmail you would need to log in and change that option through a web browser
<Chrysalis> cpk1: hmm, i dont nkow about that, but thunderbird for example has the option to either delete or leave messages on server after importing
<fildo> wb
<Chrysalis> anyway, i cant find anything like this in kmail, i got burned once though for not disabling it on thunderbird
<flaccid> nw izzyb
<lonran> a simple image editor for kde?
<flaccid> !info
<ubottu> Factoid info not found
<flaccid> !info krita
<ubottu> krita (source: koffice): a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-4ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 2972 kB, installed size 9216 kB
<flaccid> that might be suffice lonran
<cpk1> Chrysalis: there is under settings > configure kmail and then editing the recieving accounts a check box for leaving fetched messages on server
<cq_> I'm booting off the alternate CD, and during the installation process it tells me it can't mount the CD ??!? any ideas?
<cq_> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<flaccid> cq_: throw it out the window or try a dif cd or optical drive, thats about all i can suggest beside checking !bugs
<cq_> throw what out the window? the CD, Drive, or computer? :)
<Chrysalis> cpk1: wow, i looked through that window like 3 times, now i see it thank you
<cq_> can I look at something in /proc to see what's detected in terms of CD Drives?
<cq_> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cq_> weird, debian netinst finds the CD no problem
<flaccid> doesn't suprise me
<cq_> why not? I thought the installer was the same?
<flaccid> nope
<cq_> on the alternate CD set? ok...
<cq_> how much swap schould you have with 3gb ram? recommendation is 2.7gb, I would have thought 6gb...
<flaccid> ubuntu cds != debian
<flaccid> cq_: either. depends how much ram you plan on using. making it larger is not going to make a difference unless all is used
<Dad> I'm trying to set up Guarddog. I click on the Protocol tab, select the Internet zone, and note that the Zone Properties panel remains the panel for the Local zone.  Is this a bug? or am I doing something wrong?
<cuznt> whats guarddog?
<Dad> Firewall.
<Chrysalis> how do i set a window size for konqueror, it feels up almost all my screen everytime i start it
<prateek> hello.
<flaccid> Chrysalis: right click the windows' top bar decoration and goto advanced | special windows settings | geometry and select what you need
<flaccid> love that feature..
<flaccid> hi
<prateek> i have very slow internet connection and i wan to install firefox. in Kubuntu. i have ubuntu 7.10 live cd. how can i force Adept to install firefox from CD then to get it from net
<flaccid> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 63 kB, installed size 120 kB
<flaccid> prateek: provided that is on the normal desktop cd then you can do it from adept by enabling only the cdrom repos in manage repositories
<prateek> flaccid: when i click ADD CD ROM...it doesnt add it..
<ToyMan_> hmm. i'm looking for where my mail is stored... I see ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail, which has the current inbox contents, but where are the mail folders and stored mails?
<prateek> it just shows some stuff and doesnt show cd in sources
<Dad> Hummm, I closed and restarted Guarddog, and now all is well.
<prateek> 	so what can i do?
<ToyMan_> prateek: i'm coming to your thread late... have you added the CD in 'manage repositories'?
<flaccid> prateek: elaborate, i don't fully understand why it doesn't work
<flaccid> ToyMan_: thats what prateek is trying to do
<ToyMan_> in manage repositories... 3rd party software tab... check/uncheck the cd there
<ToyMan_> it should already be in the repos from the install
<flaccid> thats pretty much what i said
<ToyMan_> and if adept won't look anyway, or wants the net, uncheck all the others
<ToyMan_> hmm. that's always worked for me, and has the advantage that it makes sense ;-)
<flaccid> you could do it manually like sudo apt-cdrom -d=/media/cdrom add
<prateek> lemme try
<fildo> kde4 rocks ppl
<ToyMan_> ah, yes, i'm becoming a gui-eunuch
<ActionParsnip> fildo why?
<ToyMan_> hmm. i'm looking for where my mail is stored... I see ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail, which has the current inbox contents, but where are the mail folders and stored mails?
<flaccid> ToyMan_: nntr
<ActionParsnip> ToyMan_: can you right click the folder -> properties ?
<ActionParsnip> ToyMan_: im not so familiar with kmail but if that fixes it then sweet, otherwise i'll websearch
<prateek> its frozen!
<ToyMan_> nntr?  and properties for which folder?
<prateek> 	scanning files..
<ActionParsnip> ToyMan_: the inbox
<ActionParsnip> ToyMan_: in kmail
<ToyMan_> ok, 22 files, 3 subfolders
<ActionParsnip> ToyMan_: any location info?
<ToyMan_> ah, I see what you're after
<ToyMan_> no, it's not listed there
<ActionParsnip> bah
<ActionParsnip> ok let me seach
<ActionParsnip> ToyMan_: you got a ~/.mail folder ?
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> i have installed kubuntu 8.04 kde4, and apt-get to the latest. but when i enable backports and apt-get update, i get a shitload of kde4 stuff ready to install... what are those? older libs? or newer ones?
<ToyMan_> ActionParsnip: nope
<ActionParsnip> KomiaPoika: did you get the kde4 iso?
<ToyMan_> it looks like it supposed to be in ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail
<ToyMan_> ooh, wait
<KomiaPoika> ActionParsnip: yes kde4 kubuntu alt install cd
<KomiaPoika> but i alt-got upgrade after install
<ActionParsnip> then those are updates for your kde4 assumadly
<ToyMan_> I'm running kde4, and I know they have 'refactored' the whole kontact thing a lot
<KomiaPoika> but i thought backports was older ports
<ToyMan_> esp. around mail storage
<KomiaPoika> ToyMan_: one solution: thunderbird
<stdin> !backports | KomiaPoika
<ubottu> KomiaPoika: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ActionParsnip> thunderbird is awesome
<ToyMan_> KomiaPoika: heh
<flaccid> its kind of the other way around KomiaPoika and intrepid is not released yet so it feels little weird i guess
<majnoon> USUALLY back ports are for older versions of operating system so they can have newer software without updating the whole thing
<flaccid> majnoon: nope
<ActionParsnip> ToyMan_: do you have ~/.kmail folder
<ToyMan_> ah, ok found it
<flaccid> well yes
<flaccid> sorry i misread
<ToyMan_> ~//.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail/.mailbox.directory
<ActionParsnip> ToyMan_: where is it?
<majnoon> eg using latest kde4 on gutsy
<ActionParsnip> ToyMan_: nice
<ToyMan_> didn't look for the hidden dir in /mail
<ActionParsnip> ToyMan_: got there in the end :)
<ToyMan_> heh, as usual
<ToyMan_> only takes me 3x as long to get there, as usual
<ActionParsnip> best way
<ActionParsnip> well you know for the future
<ToyMan_> zactly
<j> hello
<fildo> hi
<j> someone there ?
<j> hello fildo
<j> do you know how to make fserv on kubuntu ?
<flaccid> what kind of 'fserv' ?
<ubuntu> i am installing kubuntu on windows and when i restart the computer to kubuntu the installation falls down on 66% it says scanning the mirror and freezes ??
<j> just fservs, i mean can we make fservs with konversation ?
<wirechief> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> j: no this is not mirc.
<Teo-> flaccid: any help ?
<flaccid> Teo-: is this wubi or something?
<ActionParsnip> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ActionParsnip> eww that sounds nasty
<eagles05> ActionParsnip: its pretty sweet
<eagles05> i have someone whose working on senior lvl certification but he got wubi working perfectly fine
<j> flaccid: there are no scripts to use fserv ?
<ActionParsnip> is it like a virtualbox / VMWare thing?
<Jucato> it's not a virtual machine, if that's what you mean
<ActionParsnip> let me websearch
 * Jucato also has trouble understanding the technical details, but is sure it isn't "virtual" in that sense
<ActionParsnip> ok so does t make *Ubuntu run over the top of windows or does it run in a window
<flaccid> j: no. there is no reason for it. who knows whats on google however.
<ActionParsnip> or does it run linux apps through windows
<majnoon> neither
<j> flaccid: ok, thanks
<majnoon> what it does is make a linux install in a file on a windoze partition
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: neither as majnoon said
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: both cases you mentioned are virtualization :)
<ActionParsnip> ok so what is actually onscreen? is it just ubuntu?
<sacha_> ActionParsnip: C:\somefolder\somefile.zip      <-- ubuntu is here
<majnoon> it just ubuntu
<sacha_> when you go to boot menu when you restart computer, ubuntu is there
<sacha_> it boots that file
<ActionParsnip> i see
<sacha_> nothing else
<majnoon> it like the live cd almost
<ActionParsnip> i run my Linuxes native but never heard of wubi
<ActionParsnip> sounds like half a job
<sacha_> its a 'bootable file' inside a bootable partition...
<ActionParsnip> sacha_: gotcha
<ActionParsnip> can emerge be using on Kubuntu?
<Jucato> Gentoo's emerge?
<ActionParsnip> or similar
<jhutchins> ActionParsnip: apt/aptitude
<ActionParsnip> yeah i know that much, just curious if there was emerge for ubuntu
<jhutchins> ActionParsnip: What feature of emerge are you looking for?
<ActionParsnip> compiling stuff with preconfigured flags etc, likegentoo
<ActionParsnip> just a thought that came to my head
<flaccid> hmm that would be nice
<ActionParsnip> !emerge
<ubottu> Factoid emerge not found
<Jucato> not really
<Jucato> (btw, emerge isn't the program. it's part of portage)
<flaccid> true i mean, i rarely compile on ubuntu still. /me is a freebsd ports guy
<Jucato> but no.. I don't think there's a direct counterpart. that would defeat the purpose of being a binary distro
<Jucato> but I think there might be some tools that help. after all, binary packages do come from source packages :)
<ActionParsnip> on a post: Funny thing... I've attempted to port Portage over to Debian, but it was a flop... What a gargantuan mess Portage is! Even in Python, it's not modularized enough that ebuild subsystems can be substituted with apt/dpkg equivalents without ripping code apart everywhere!
<flaccid> the #debian guys might be able to advise if not ubuntu/web
<Jucato> a.k.a. definitely !ot in here :)
<ActionParsnip> its regarding ubuntu and its capabilities
<jhutchins> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jhutchins> RHEL/CentOS has a more structured environment in it's rpm-build system, don't know if that carries over to fedora.
<jhutchins> Man, irc is dead this morning.
<Jucato> would you rather have lots of people having problems with Kubuntu? :D
 * Jucato likes to conclude quiet == no problems :)
<colzani> hi people, i have  a problem with my kubuntu 8.04 and my nvidia gforce 2
<ActionParsnip> or, no one can get online to ask == lotsa problems
<colzani> the nvidia driver cause a black screen in KDE logoff
<Jucato> jhutchins: be careful wat you wish for ^^^ :)
<colzani> and i need stop kdm and restart again
<eagles05> can anyone help me with jack
<eagles05> !jack
<ubottu> Factoid jack not found
<flaccid> colzani: likely a bug. quite a few atm just like that.
<eagles05> !info jack
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-21 (hardy), package size 144 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Jucato> colzani: you can just use "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" :)
<flaccid> !bugs | colzani
<ubottu> colzani: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Jucato> I might have a solution... let me check for a while
<colzani> ubottu: Ok, Thanks
<ubottu> Factoid ok, thanks not found
<flaccid> i'll look at that nvidia prob in a few too just need to do something
<Jucato> !bot | colzani
<ubottu> colzani: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Jucato> colzani: ok try this. go to /etc/kde3/kdm/ and edit the kdmrc file (you need to be admin for this), find the line "TerminateServer=true" and remove the # sign at the beginning of the line
<colzani> Jucato: Ok
<colzani> Jucato: I will test, thanks
<flaccid> Jucato: if that works for this guy too i reckon that might be all thats needed for the nvidia restricted bugs, i hope. the ait is a bit more complex
<flaccid> ati even
<Jucato> flaccid: I hope so too... but afaik it only affects legacy cards, as the latest driver might/will fix it
<eagles05> has anyone used jack before
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: what is it??
<eagles0513875> !info jack
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-21 (hardy), package size 144 kB, installed size 656 kB
<eagles0513875> !info jackd
<ubottu> jackd (source: jack-audio-connection-kit): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.109.2-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 89 kB, installed size 396 kB
<eagles0513875> thats what i wanted lol
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: you tried
<ActionParsnip> !grip | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: look at the 2nd one
<eagles0513875> there are alot of other apps that run with the jackd server
<ActionParsnip> not heard oof or used it
<eagles0513875> is used by audio enthusiasts
<ActionParsnip> i rip my bought cds and play them with mplayer
<ActionParsnip> thats as far as I go
<flaccid> Jucato: hmm im looking there could be some unrelated ones dang
<server_> any greek?
<Jucato> !ge
<ubottu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<Jucato> (presuming that's greek...)
<Jucato> no maybe not...
<server_> jucato you are greek?
<Jucato> no
<stdin> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Jucato> oh there
<flaccid> there is lots on google eagles0513875 on jackd. generally you run jackd for the program and listen or it uses a conf file for ad hoc triggering
<Jucato> sorry.. wrong locale :)
<server_> thx
<eagles0513875> flaccid: it starts then stops
<flaccid> jackd?
<eagles0513875> !info jackd | flaccid
<ubottu> flaccid: jackd (source: jack-audio-connection-kit): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.109.2-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 89 kB, installed size 396 kB
<sabgenton> does k3b rip in the current kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> oh wait
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> flaccid: ya jack d starts then stops
<flaccid> how are you starting it?
<eagles0513875> gui
<sabgenton> the removed it from 7.10
<eagles0513875> called jack control
<stefan-f> hello all :)
<server_> hello
<stefan-f> I want to create an md5 password
<eagles0513875> flaccid: hold up i think i know why not working lol
<flaccid> eagles0513875: did you test via cli..
<stefan-f> how can I this?
<eagles0513875> flaccid: im using amarok and listening to a stream which is locking alsa
<stefan-f> how can I do this?
<flaccid> eagles0513875: that won't lock alsa but other things can or the other things are trying to access /dev/dsp*
<flaccid> hmm maybe you are right
<flaccid> doesn't like doing duplex
<eagles0513875> dunno
<flaccid> 1sec
<eagles0513875> flaccid: im on google right now
<flaccid> eagles0513875: i closed amarok and then it successfully runs. i used jackd -d alsa & in a shell to start it
<flaccid> eagles0513875: i reckon the xine engine locks it and this should hopefully dissapear in amarok 2.0 which uses phonon hopefully
<eagles0513875> flaccid: right now amarok2 alpha seems to be using jack
<flaccid> what do you mean
<flaccid> ah ok i aint used amarok 2 yet. not sure... but sounds good if it uses jack!
<eagles0513875> flaccid: to get any audio to play for me in nightly i had to install jack to get any sound
<flaccid> that might not be their intention but...
<eagles0513875> it would be kool though
<flaccid> i havnt looked at amarok 2.0 yet
<eagles0513875> cuz u then have alot of enhancements u can use
<eagles0513875> flaccid: worth trying but u have to have kde4 installed otherwise gui wont load
<eagles0513875> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> yeah i mean jackd is excellent. i want a firebox audio interface and run it for jackd which is ultra low latency and faster than windows or mac!
<flaccid> eagles0513875: yeah im on ke4 now. not a bad idea!
<eagles0513875> flaccid: http://pastebin.com/d12f93962
<eagles0513875> thats the error msg im getting
<eagles0513875> seems like something else is locking my audio
<flaccid> yeah that for me was amarok 1.4 or whatever but could be a non alsa application
<eagles0513875> flaccid: u got me curious bout something how do delete somethign off desktop
<eagles0513875> i have netbeans adept system settings firefox
<flaccid> you can use fuser to find out which process
<flaccid> eagles0513875: hey maybe it needs playback only mode. good examples in man page: http://linux.die.net/man/1/jackd
<flaccid> eagles0513875: my successful start: http://pastebin.com/m7bbf92ef
<eagles0513875> flaccid: hmmmm
<eagles0513875> flaccid: should i ask in ubuntu studio room
<NekosolTeraDyne> I know it's slightly offtopic, but how do you get the server to release a ghost nick? My BonesolTeraDYne account is currently locked.
<Jucato> !ghost
<ubottu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Jucato> NekosolTeraDyne: ^^^
<NekosolTeraDyne> thanks
<eagles0513875> NekosolTeraDyne: that isnt really off topic
<BonesolTeraDyne> eagles0513875: Heh, I'm still thinking of another channel
<BonesolTeraDyne> I just woke, up, so it's not surprising for me to be confused
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> could be worse
<eagles0513875> flaccid: what did u say bout how do i find out what hw:0 is
<flaccid> um ask anywhere appropriate i guess
<flaccid> um fuser. just need to remember how
<eagles0513875> !info fuser
<ubottu> Package fuser does not exist in hardy
<eagles0513875> flaccid: i think we gots a problem
<eagles0513875> flaccid im going to restart brb
<flaccid> i thought it was fuser /dev/dsp but that doesn't seem to return anything
<flaccid> ok
<eagles0513875> ill try it
<eagles0513875> flaccid: didnt return anything
<eagles0513875> brb
<msnbot> my ubuntu hardy doesn't append mshome.net dns suffix that is served from a winxp sp3 pro ICS. the hostname of ubuntu is Kubuntu. so I need whole network should recognise it by Kubuntu.mshome.net. how can I achieve that?
<flaccid> msnbot: domain name suffix appending
<msnbot> flaccid: yes, you got it.
<flaccid> if the client is dhcp, that should be handed out, if its static it can be configure in /etc/resolv.conf
<msnbot> But It doens't work
<flaccid> !doesntwork | msnbot
<ubottu> msnbot: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flaccid> i dont' admin your dhcp server...
<flaccid> nor your dns server :)
<eagles0513875> flaccid: it didnt work
<jussi01> eagles05: have you tried starting jack with qjackctl ?
<eagles0513875> does anyone know what hw:0 would be
<flaccid> eagles0513875: try using fuser -v $( find /dev -group audio )  <-- that should advise
<eagles0513875> flaccid: i know i am in the audio group
<flaccid> um hw:0 is the channel on the dev
<flaccid> eagles0513875: the above command should say what is locked onto it
<msnbot> flaccid: my kubuntu is the DHCP client
<eagles0513875> 5 things came up kmix and artsd
<flaccid> msnbot: what is the dhcp server ?
<flaccid> eagles0513875: sounds like arts conflicting perhaps then. arts doesn't run while im using amarok for eg...
<msnbot> flaccid: winxp sp3 pro ICS
<eagles0513875> flaccid: should i remove arts
<flaccid> msnbot: it needs to be configure there.
<eagles0513875> or do other programs use it
<flaccid> eagles0513875: to be honest not sure, but im sure some apps do
<msnbot> flaccid: Other win pc in network works, I mean they get a nice name.mshome.net
<eagles0513875> jussi01: whats qjackctl
<jussi01> !info qjackctl
<ubottu> qjackctl (source: qjackctl): User interface for controlling the JACK sound server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 374 kB, installed size 1012 kB
<flaccid> msnbot: you can add search mshome.net to your /etc/resolv.conf but dhcp will override that on next dhcp renew
<jussi01> eagles0513875: its the jack gui basically
<eagles0513875> its saying its installed
<eagles0513875> is it called jack control
<flaccid> msnbot: thats because that windows computer uses nmb. you would have to configure nmb on the ubuntu box if you don't want to do it via dhcp/dns which is much much quicker solution.
<flaccid> samba is not even installed in ubuntu by default..
<eagles0513875> jussi01: i get the same message if its the same program that im thinking
<jussi01> eagles0513875: so it seems something else is using your sound card. try closing all sound programs, including skype, before using jack
<msnbot> flaccid: I just want if I ping Kubuntu.mshome.net from  other netwrok node it should get response. can this be done if I configure nmb in Kubunut ??
<flaccid> eagles0513875:  well the process should definately be in that list otherwise it seems impossible! this is good to bookmark as well: http://wiki.debian.org/SoundFAQ
<eagles0513875> jussi01: dont have skype at all according
<flaccid> msnbot: yes, but like i said its more effort.
<eagles0513875> jussi01: according to fuser it seems like its arts d and kmix
<flaccid> kill them! :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<mateusz> hey guys
<eagles0513875> flaccid: seems like amarok 1.4 uses arts
<ct529> does anyone know what package you have to install to play .ram / .rm files? I thought you would have been able to do it with helixplayer ....
<flaccid> right, so its like arts/xine/alsa or some shiz
<flaccid> !real
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dragonath> so if my flatmate shares a file on his windows pc, how do I get to it from my 7.10?
<flaccid> ^^ in restrictedformats link, ct529
<flaccid> Dragonath: in konqueror or dolphin is easiest
<flaccid> 'remote places' - samba shares
<ct529> flaccid: no OS alternative? I was convinced helixplayer was The Solution!
<Dragonath> been there, they don't show anything
<flaccid> !smb4k | Dragonath
<ubottu> Factoid smb4k not found
<flaccid> !info smb4k
<ubottu> smb4k (source: smb4k): A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1779 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<Dragonath> right, ok
<flaccid> if smb4k doesn't work Dragonath, the problem could be with the win box
<Dragonath> I'll try this out
<Larson-h> why is it adept_notifier uses 64mb rss? (ps aux | grep adept_notifier)
<flaccid> ct529: um, i aint played real audio for ages sorry
<root> ññññfñññññññññ
<root> ñ
<root> juan
<root> r
<jussi01> root: please dont flood
<Dragonath> maybe his keyboard is broken?
<flaccid> weird that root is even allowed still
<Dragonath> heh, my adept refuses to start up
<Dragonath> it tells me some process is using the database
<Dragonath> pstree doesn't show anything to me
<eagles0513875> there is some really kool jack stuff available that im mession round with
<jussi01> !adeptfix | Dragonath
<ubottu> Dragonath: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dragonath> ok, thanks
<jussi01> :)
<eagles0513875> jussi01: now i need to restart artsd
<eagles0513875> lol
<flaccid> can i pm you eagles0513875?
<eagles0513875> flaccid: si senor
<eagles0513875> !en | eagles0513875
<Dragonath> what's that command do btw? synchronize my database with something?
<genii> No, removes lockfile which tells system the program is running even if it's not, then goes back to configuring whatever was left half-configured
<Jucato> dpkg --configure -a will try to continue pending installs
<Dragonath> ah ok, thanks
<ahmed> i try to mount ntfs partition with ntfs tool i get " an error accured while trying to configure /media/Server D please retry thanks" what i have to do now?? i make chk disk in windows i get the same error i chked for bad sectors too nothing there
<eagles0513875> !info rosegarden | flaccid
<ubottu> flaccid: rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 3337 kB, installed size 9424 kB
<flaccid> cool eagles0513875. i will try using that with jackd and a tascam us-122 and see how it goes
<eagles0513875> whats tascam us-122
<eagles0513875> !tascam
<ubottu> Factoid tascam not found
<eagles0513875> !info tascam
<ubottu> Package tascam does not exist in hardy
<eagles0513875> !info us-122
<ubottu> Package us-122 does not exist in hardy
<flaccid> a usb audio interface which actually works in linux
<eagles0513875> nice
<eagles0513875> im guessing u have to compile from source
<flaccid> um from memory it was nearly out of box
<flaccid> im in a nice studio, just set up hardy so i'l try it out
<eagles0513875> kool
<Dragonath> smb4k is seeing the PC, yet it can't mount anything because host is down?
<Dragonath> I've turned off the firewall on the other pc
<ahmed> ok i solved it with  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/Server -o force
<Tonren> What kind of /leave
<Tonren> What the..
<eagles0513875> lol that was fun
<Zefir> Okay, a little question for you guys. I have a Logitech Desktop S510 Keyboard and my non-standard keys (for example the play and stop ones) don't work in KDE4. What magicks should I perform?
<Dragonath> I'd reconfigure the X server
<eagles0513875> Zefir: kde4 still lacks alot of functionality
<Dragonath> but I'm rather sure that there is some kind of tutorial for this
<genii> For whoever was setting up the Tascam, looks like some extensive posts on it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30891
<Zefir> Yeah, I know it's still new, that's why I'm asking.
<eagles0513875> Zefir: i dunno i try all the new kde4 apps on kde 3.5
<eagles0513875> those apps usually work on 3.5 if u have 4 installed
<eagles0513875> to be honest i dont have that issue in 3.5
<Zefir> Me neither.
<eagles0513875> with my shourtcuts on my laptop
<Zefir> I like the look of KDE4 and everything, it's just that I love my handy play/stop buttons.
<eagles0513875> Zefir: you on hardy remix
<Dragonath> maybe you're lacking some packages
<eagles0513875> Zefir: thats a possibility what Dragonath said also you using 4.0.4
 * Zefir searches for kde4 packages
<Jucato> #kubuntu-kde4 for more KDE support
<Dragonath> Zefir: if you bind the extra keys on some media player, then maybe the upgrade to kde4 has deleted the bindings you had?
<Zefir> No, it worked out of the box on KDE3.
<eagles0513875> flaccid: thats weird now i changed my audio to use alsa instead of auto detect and jack started this time
<blackwaltz> Zefir: when you used KDE3, was that also in hardy? or was it in  <=Gutsy? I have had major multimedia key issues in Hardy for some reason or another.
<Zefir> Hardy.
<Zefir> I'm using Hardy since the very beginning.
<eagles0513875> blackwaltz: my laptop bindings seem to work for me and im on hardy rc which is updated
<eagles0513875> this isn 3.5 i have 4 installed but i ihave yet to try them in 4
<eagles0513875> but do remember 4 has alot of functionality still missing
<flaccid> ok cool
<flaccid> Dragonath: not sure what it could be but it does sound like on the windows side
<Dragonath> stuff should be working there
<Dragonath> but I'll look around
<blackwaltz> hmm, don't worry about me eagles0513875, I just haven't gotten around to fixing that for myself ... yet ...... well, scratch that, now I more or less have, for several things anyhow, and I'll have to xbindkey the other one, but oh well ... stupid xf86home key
<eagles0513875> lol
<ahmed> i have a usb flash drive i concte it and i see the led is lighted but i cannt see the drive what i do?
<STSX> In KDE 3.5, when I add a program to the bottom panel, how can I change it's icon? I right-click it, choose "configure <app> button" and I don't see that option anywhere. Any ideas?
<blackwaltz> and tada, volume buttons & home button are working once again :)
<eagles0513875> blackwaltz: grats
<blackwaltz> eagles0513875: and in kde4 no less
<ahmed>  i have a usb flash drive i conect it and i see the led is lighted but i cannt see the drive what i do?
<Xbehave> how can i get all the text out of a pdf, because somebody has put white blocks over some text
<Zefir> blackwaltz: how did you do it?
<eagles0513875> blackwaltz: nice
<blackwaltz> ahmed: look at the output of "dmesg | tail" right after plugging the drive in and it may give you some useful information
<blubb> after updating I can't insert png images in an openoffice document any longer. It says the the filter is missing
<blackwaltz> Zefir: well, for the volume buttons I went into system settings -> keyboard, selected kmix from the list, went to the PCM increse volume/decrease volume, and set their global shortcuts to the volume up/down keys
<blackwaltz> same for mute zefir ..... xf86homepage was a bit trickier, I had to use xbindkeys
<genii> For whoever was setting up the Logitech s510 keyboard, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82844
<ahmed> blackwaltz: where i find that? sorry
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<blackwaltz> ahmed: pull up a Konsole and copy and paste that in, it'll give you about 10 lines of output probably pertaining to your usb drive
<BonesolTeraDyne> Wow. Not sure if anyone's heard yet, but there's a major security flaw in openSSH. jcastro put the link in his twitter feed. Hold on and I'll get it.
<BonesolTeraDyne> Here it is: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-1
<Zefir> blackwaltz: I'll look around and see what I can find then
<blackwaltz> Zefir: which keys did you have in mind? Maybe I could give you a hand if necessary.
<Zefir> blackwaltz: Well, only the most basic work for me after setting up keyboard layouts
<Zefir> blackwaltz: Play and next/prev work.
<ahmed> blackwaltz: sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<ahmed> blackwaltz: sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<blackwaltz> Zefir: bring up konsole, type "xev", and then press those keys to get the keycodes and put them in a kate, meanwhile I'll pastebin my xmodmaprc and you can use that as a base ..... should work.
<blackwaltz> ahmed: the device should be accessible as "sdb".
<Zefir> I managed to configure the shortcuts in Amarok itself. Not exactly what I had in mind but I mainly control Amarok with it so I guess it's ok.
<ahmed> ok i found it by going to /media/sdb1 but before once i connect it it appears on desktop i want that back
<blackwaltz> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d40f78247 .....here's that link, if it'd be of any use zefir :)
<ahmed> blackwaltz: ok i found it by going to /media/sdb1 but before once i connect it it appears on desktop i want that back
<blackwaltz> ahmed, hmm, right click on the desktop, go to configure desktop. In one of those tabs you can choose which icons you want to have displayed on your desktop. There's also an applet so you can display them in your panel.
<blackwaltz> s/so/to
<blackwaltz> erm, I'm incoherent right now, I need sleep.
<blackwaltz> s/so you can/to/ there that's better
<BluesKaj> so am i but i just got up and having my first coffee
<blackwaltz> BluesKaj: I woke up at about 11pm after a couple hour nap and its now 10:34am .....
<ahmed> blackwaltz: i chked that it alreadyselected mounted removable media
<blackwaltz> ahmed: I'll admit that has never been perfect .... I've had trouble with it before .. dunno why.
<BluesKaj> yup, same time zone , but I was up at 5:30 for 2 hrs, then went back to sleep for 2 more :)
<ahmed> blackwaltz: ok nevermind i replaced it and conecte it againt it worked thank anyway
<STSX> Does anyone have some good tutorials/links/documentation for getting "suspend" to work properly on my desktop computer? I'm using KDE 3.5 not 4.0.
<eagles0513875> hey dwidmann_laptop lol dint realize u were the black waltz
<dwidmann_laptop> eagles0513875: hehe, yeah ..... looks like I was disconnected earlier so I needed to switch back to my nick
<eagles0513875> dwidmann_laptop: lol
<dwidmann_laptop> blackwaltz is my $USER/backup nick
<smeril> I want to run a iso file without burning I have installed Kiso but when i open the iso file it get error code sigseg11 is there any other way to do this simple?
<flaccid> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<smeril> any other options?
<Silver_Adept> Hi again. Still trying to fix the white screen problem on Hardy - I managed to download the driver package that solutinos want me to, but in trying to install it, I keep getting errors telling me that the installer can't find the kernel files. Is there a different source path (or package) that I should use, since it appears to default to /usr/src/linux?
<flaccid> none i can think of. that is practically 1 command
<dwidmann_laptop> smeril: with regards to the "without burning", burning isn't necessarily a bad thing ... that's what RW disks are good for .... and it's not like CD-Rs are painfully expensive either ... range from $0.25-$0.50
<flaccid> Silver_Adept: what are you trying to run - nvidia/ati,?
<TimS> I put a DVD in my disk drive, and was told that It could not run as it was encrypted, kaffenine tried to install libdvdcss but libdvdcss2 is already installed.
<Silver_Adept> nvidia, sorry.
<smeril> what command?
<flaccid> Silver_Adept: whats the filename of the .run?
<Silver_Adept> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.08-pkg1.run
<flaccid> does it ask you to get the kernel thing from the internet in the installer?
<Silver_Adept> Yes.
<dwidmann_laptop> TimS: I've seen Kaffeine act pretty crazy around DVDs as of late at times .... try running the command "kaffeine dvd:///dev/dvd" assuming your device is /dev/dvd
<Silver_Adept> And can't find it.
<flaccid> right. i had this a couple of hours before
<flaccid> trying to remember what i did wrong
<dwidmann_laptop> Silver_Adept: do you have the kernel headers installed?
<Silver_Adept> I think so. Which package is that?
<flaccid> yeah thats it
<TimS> dwidmann_laptop: Nope
<dwidmann_laptop> Silver_Adept: installing "linux-headers-generic" should do the trick
<Silver_Adept> And then things should pan out properly?
<flaccid> yeah it will build the mod against those headers automatically
<Silver_Adept> Okay. I'll check to make sure I have the package installed.
<flaccid> Silver_Adept: you are doing this with X stopped as well?
<flaccid> and all other nvidia stuff removed eg. packages i hope
<Silver_Adept> I tried it with the "console login" after a reboot.
<flaccid> cool as long as kdm/x is not running then its cool
<dwidmann_laptop> Silver_Adept: that should sufficce
<Silver_Adept> I do have linux-headers-generic installed already.
<flaccid> Silver_Adept: uname -r please
<Silver_Adept> 2.6.24-16-386
<dwidmann_laptop> might have to specify the path to the headers or something Silver_Adept ...
<TimS> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jeroen-> Kubuntu hardy install from DVD: the install is on 95% for 15 min. - on top is (located from Dutch): ' Checking for packages to remove...'
<smeril> anybody who might know how to wiev iso files without burning?
<dwidmann_laptop> TimS: if Kaffeine is going to be crazy on you, it could be worthwhile to try another player, it's the only player I've seen behave that way. Personally I've been using VLC a lot lately
<Silver_Adept> What path would I use?
<flaccid> Silver_Adept: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic
<dwidmann_laptop> one sec Silver_Adept
<jeroen-> what can be the problem?
<BluesKaj> smeril, VLC
<TimS> dwidmann_laptop: No others worked, I think its an issue
<smeril> thanks
<BluesKaj> np
<flaccid> Silver_Adept: or sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.24-16
<dwidmann_laptop> Silver_Adept: either /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic/ or /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic/input I think
<Silver_Adept> Already installed, flaccid, at least according to Adept.
<TimS> dwidmann_laptop: I just ran sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh as it said that on a wiki page. I dont remeber ever doing that before, so It could be thats the problem
<flaccid> maybe it needs linux-generic package
<Silver_Adept> Hrm. Those look workable, dwidmann.
<Silver_Adept> Let me try that one and see if something works.
<dwidmann_laptop> TimS: all that does is install an old version of libdvdcss2 (1.25 I think)
<Silver_Adept> Thanks again. Hopefully, I'll be back with successes.
<flaccid> Silver_Adept: these are the linux packages i ended up having/installing http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11865/ and didn't have to do anything else but install something
<TimS> dwidmann_laptop: Ah, so i see, Ill update that again then :P
<Danish989>  I'm getting busybox at bootup, and they're mount errors .. I was being assisted by someone at UbuntuForums but it's been a week and I haven't gotten a reply, can someone please see my thread and help me out?    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784592&page=2
<dwidmann_laptop> TimS: you might also want to have libdvdnav4 installed
<TimS> its installed
<smeril> it dosent work to use vlac it wont open the iso file
<dwidmann_laptop> TimS: was just checking
<smeril> vlc
<TimS> dwidmann_laptop: I guess I could purge it and reinstall, as well as libdvdread but I am not sure if that really makes a difference
<smeril> I have downloaded hardy heron iso image
<aaroncampbell> I upgraded to Kubuntu Hardy, and it installed FireFox 3, which didn't work with any of my plugins, so I removed it and started using FireFox two again.  Somehow in the process, Thunderbird no longer opens links when I click on them.  Is there a way to fix that?
<Danish989> is there a seperate channel for Wubi discussion?
<smeril> ?
<TimS> dwidmann_laptop: I guess it could be a xine issue, but I am not sure about that. Does VLC use xine?
<runlevelten> devs, you seen http://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2008/msg00152.html ?
<Danish989> is there a seperate channel for Wubi discussion?
<BluesKaj> aaroncampbell, that's a known bug that's never been adressed properly by Mozilla.I had the same problem with the last 3 kubuntu releases , so I switched to konq and kmail, but there prolly is a fix somewhere if you look hard enuff. Good Luck !
<TimS> dwidmann_laptop: Ah! Got it. It was /dev/sda1 but every program was using /dev/dvd
<jeroen-> oh wait iit continues
<TimS> Which is odd, never used to do that on hardy
<aaroncampbell> BluesKaj: I had no such problem with the last three releases of Kubuntu, or even this release when I was using firefox 3
<dwidmann_laptop> TimS: /dev/dvd might have existed on hardy
<smeril> Maybe i should retype my problem I want to install ubuntu hardy heron from a iso file without burning because i am to bloody cheap and lazy to buy a cd
<BluesKaj> aaroncampbell, I've asked the same question in this ch several times but never received a reply
<dwidmann_laptop> TimS: you could just do a ln -sf /dev/sda1 /dev/dvd if you want
<TimS> Erm, didn't meany hardy did I, I meant 7.10
<dwidmann_laptop> TimS: that way you won't have to fix it in every app
<TimS> Hmm
<icewaterman> http://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2008/msg00152.html ouch
<dwidmann_laptop> TimS: erms, I meant 7.10 also. I'm just as guilty :P
<TimS> Think is, i have 3 dvd drives, so I cant link them all
<BluesKaj> smeril, what release are you running now ?
<smeril> i have tryed vlc and kiso none of them work when i use kiso i get som error message when i open the file
<smeril> kubuntu
<dwidmann_laptop> TimS: /dev/dvd0 /dev/dvd1 /dev/dvd2 .... then another symlink like ln -sf /dev/dvd0 /dev/dvd
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu?
<dwidmann_laptop> TimS: besides, you can only set one to be default ...
<TimS> True
<smeril> kubuntu hardy heron but i prefer ubuntu
<smeril> hardy heron
<TimS> But usualy when i tell Kaffeine to play a dvd it will find the drive with the dvd in
<BluesKaj> smeril, you already have it , why reinstall ?
<smeril> I have a iso file no cd
<dwidmann_laptop> TimS: in my experience it just looks at the default drive anymore, ever since the death of media:/
<dwidmann_laptop> maybe
<Zefir> Wait, smeril, you want from Kubuntu to Ubuntu?
<smeril> because it still looks like kubuntu the version i downloaded from pirate bay is much cleaner and more improved
<jabba> is there a better player than amarok or rhthym box? the latter crashes and the former can't see all the contents of a directory.
<smeril> ubuntu hardy heron
<smeril> not kubuntu
<TimS> dwidmann_laptop: media:/ still works :p
<dwidmann_laptop> TimS: hmm, maybe, maybe ....I was thinking of something else probably, for example, try that in konqueror-kde4
<TimS> ah
<smeril> I want to install ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<BluesKaj> BBL , stuff to do
<smeril> but i have no cd
<dwidmann_laptop> TimS: if you would have went "kaffeine dvd:///dev/sda1" earlier, it very well may have worked
<TimS> Yes, it does work that way
<Xbehave> smeril: are you on linux or windows?
<smeril> I am on kubuntu/ hardy heron but i want Ubunto/ hardy heron
<dwidmann_laptop> smeril: why not just "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" then
<smeril> is that command all i have to do or is it more coming after?
<Daisuke_Laptop> smeril: install ubuntu-desktop
<Daisuke_Laptop> and select gnome from the session menu the next time you log in
<smeril> when i use that command it says E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jackault> I have a hp tablet. How do I get my touch screen up and running?
<Daisuke_Laptop> smeril: make sure you have any copies of adept closed
 * dwidmann_laptop is going to sleep for a while
<smeril> finnaly
<smeril> no its working :)
<Silver_Adept> Success! Figured out what went wrong - was running the i386 version, but had the headers for generic. Once I was running the right kernel, everything went fine without a hitch. So, here's hoping the white screen plagues me no more. Thanks a lot for all your help.
<smeril> installation process are now saying
<smeril> Rebuilding the database. This may take some time.
<smeril> ///usr/share/gnome/help/blackjack/el/blackjack.xml:402: parser error : Entity 'Βοήθεια' not defined
<smeril>                   <para><guimenuitem>Προτιμήσεις&Βοήθεια;</gui
<smeril> nothing happends now
<smeril> no its moving again
<jeroen-> I have a TFT monitor. The Kubunty install has set it to 1024x768 with a refresh rate of 60 Hz. I have heard that TFT displays do not use refresh rates, but I can still change it to 70 Hz or 75 Hz. Should I do that or is it better to keep it at 60 Hz?
<llutz> 60 is fine jeroen-
<jeroen-> llutz: so is it true that TFT screens do not use refresh rates?
<SlimeyPete> TFT screens do have clocks, IIRC.
<SlimeyPete> they don't refresh the whole screen at once but pixels are still refreshed via a clock pulse.
<llutz> jeroen-: not like crts, but there are some models which sync better with 75 where most run fine with 60Hz
<SlimeyPete> (I think...)
<jeroen-> ok so it does not change much like it is doing on CRT's?
<llutz> jeroen-: nope, if it syncs it is ok
<jeroen-> okj
<jeroen-> thanks
<SlimeyPete> yeah... 60hz is fine. In theory 75hz does make some difference but frankly you're very unlikely to notice it.
<jackault> If I was supposed to install with commands such as "noacpi" and such but didn't, is there a way to get the same effect now that the OS is up and running?
<jackault> same effect as having installed with that
<KomiaPoika> ih
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> does anyone know how to get google-earth to run on kubuntu 8.04 amd64
<jackault> is there a big difference between installing a 32 bit or 64 bit kubuntu on your 64 bit comp?
<Xbehave> jackault im not 100% but it sounds like a kernel option in which case you can add it to grub manually, or possibly through bum(boot up manager)
<Xbehave> jackault: depends on the app
<Xbehave> movie editing possibly otherstuff probably not
<jackault> ah, kk
<Xbehave> KomiaPoika: i just installed it from thier website, but you have to install it as a normal user
<Xbehave> btw if you launch it with  "/home/some/crap/google/googleearth -style plastique " it will look good in kde
<Xbehave> that said certain apps (those that play with proprietory bits should be installed as 32
<jackault> I see several things that can be installed for touchscreens, which one do I use?
<jackault> I'm on a HP tx2000
<Xbehave^away> im not sure, google around, or install them all have a play then decide which to keep and which to ditch
<eagles05> flaccid: hey
<Neo_The_User_> hey guys
<Neo_The_User_> im going to install kubuntu 8.04 on my ps3. is this a good idea?
<Neo_The_User> helllo?
<Neo_The_User> kubuntu 8.04 hardy heron ps3. good or bad?
<Neo_The_User> anybody here?
<Neo_The_User> jesus this chat is dead
<Neo_The_User> ubottu hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Neo_The_User> ubottu how is your day?
<eagles05> Neo_The_User: ubottu = bot
<Neo_The_User> ubottu hows it hang essay?
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eagles05> lol
<eagles05> wondering when that would kick in
<eagles05> Neo_The_User: i dunno what to tell u in regard to ur query bout hardy and ps3
<eagles05> is there a ps3 channel
 * BonesolTeraDyne doesn't have a PS3, just a Wii and the last gen systems
<Neo_The_User> yes but im looking for kubuntu support
<eagles05> Neo_The_User: in what sense
<Jucato> !patience | Neo_The_User
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Neo_The_User> when i had xubuntu 7.04 on my ps3, when i tried updating it, my ps3 would never boot the -17 kernel. has anybody had a good experiance with kubuntu 8.04 with all updates on ps3?
<Neo_The_User> my ps3 only accepted the old ass kernel.
<eagles05> !language | Neo_The_User
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Neo_The_User> ubottu, yes i understand
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neo_The_User> sorry guys
<eagles05> its ok
<BonesolTeraDyne> *facepalm*
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<colzani> Jucato: Thanks, your solution for my problem with kdm and nvidia driver legacy worked.
<Jucato> colzani: kool
<Neo_The_User> nvidia legacy? hold the phone. get a 9 series driver!
<Neo_The_User> im using an nVIDIA 5900XT so i shouldn't be talking...
<Jucato> (some of us don't have the motherboard for a new card, nor the money to upgrade everything)
<Neo_The_User> if i have a GeForceFX should I use the legacy driver or the new driver?
<eagles05> Jucato: i hear ya bro
<Neo_The_User> im using the new driver
<Jucato> if the new driver works, then it's what you should use
<eagles05> i 2nd the motion
<Jucato> nvidia has a list of which cards fall under which drivers
<eagles05> lol and the motion carries
<Jucato> :)
<Neo_The_User> ubottu:  Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eagles05> lol
<Jucato> Google says there's an #ubuntu-ps3 channel
<eagles05> someones having too much fun with the bot
<jussi01> Neo_The_User: please stop abusing the bot
<Neo_The_User> ok i will stop
<Neo_The_User> this is not an ubuntu prolem
<jussi01> as well as an #ubuntu-ppc channel
<Neo_The_User> not Ubuntu, Kubuntu
<Neo_The_User> KDE
<Pennycook> Neo_The_User: Kubuntu is Ubuntu, for all intents and purposes.
<Neo_The_User> my face is linux
<Jucato> Kubuntu and Ubuntu still use the same kernel, the same underlying stuff
<jussi01> Neo_The_User: those channels support both
<Pennycook> Eugh, he's so annoying. ^^;
<eagles05> lol
<eagles05> that was interesting
<eagles05> Pennycook: lol i 2nd that motion and the motion carries
<eagles05> nice to see the ladies emerging and getting the courage to take a chance and try something new
<shane__> looking for help
<flaccid> eagles05: sup
<shane__> im tryin to install a wireless dlink in my system
<shane__> wont pick it up
<eagles05> flaccid: now to get jack working all i have to do is quit amarok lol
<eagles05> flaccid: had to restart my machine and it fixed the no sound issue
<eagles05> Pennycook: nice to see a lady in here
<Pennycook> ...Are you implying I'm a lady?
<jussi01> !wireless | shane__
<ubottu> shane__: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shane__> ok thank you,ill try that link and hope help TY
<eagles05> Pennycook: with the name penny its a possibility
<eagles05> there is a 50 50 chance im right or wrong
<KomiaPoika> Xbehave^away: do you have amd64?
<flaccid> eagles05: sounds about right. i always have to quit amarok for some stuff like flash i think
<eagles05> flaccid: and i dont
<eagles05> flaccid: 32 or 64 which one u running
<flaccid> 32
<flaccid> likely other things too, just can't remember what
<Xbehave^away> KomiaPoika: yeah
<Xbehave^away> i installed it but i dont allow execusion in /home and running it as root wasnt acceptable for me
<Xbehave^away> so i dont have it to test it out anymore
<KomiaPoika> so, where do you install it?
<eagles0513875> flaccid: i dont have any problems with flash and im on 64
<KomiaPoika> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<eagles0513875> dont have to do anything like that to get flash to work
<KomiaPoika> on kubuntu 8.04 amd64 what repository do i need to install libdvdcss2?
<Xbehave^away> i ran the script from google (as root) and it installed itself to /opt/google-earth/
<flaccid> i guess these things are a bit of a mystery until you look until it. we'll see how amarok 2 des
<flaccid> does
<KomiaPoika> Xbehave^away: then start as user from /opt/google-earth/?
<eagles0513875> KomiaPoika: not sure should just search for it using apt-cache search then name of pkg then run sudo apt-get install name of pkg and it downloads and installs it for ya
<eagles0513875> flaccid: it could be that ur on kde4 and im on 3.5
<eagles0513875> *your
<KomiaPoika> eagles0513875: Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jussi01> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<eagles0513875> KomiaPoika: what program u trying to install
<Xbehave^away> nah then i had to run it as root erm sudo /opt/google-earth/googleearth
<jussi01> KomiaPoika: ^
<jussi01> Xbehave^away: google earth is also in medibuntu
<KomiaPoika> sudo /opt/google-earth/googleearth
<KomiaPoika> [sudo] password for h:
<KomiaPoika> Segmentation fault
<eagles0513875> flaccid: firefox 3 is still rather bloaty u know if they fixed that memory leak in 2 and previous versions of it
<KomiaPoika> it's google earth 4.3
<Xbehave^away> but acording to the forums if you run the script as non-root it installs to /home/something which can be run as non-root
<flaccid> yeah thats why i use opera
<flaccid> same thing happens on kde3 in terms of sound for me
<Xbehave^away> yeah always makes sense to sacrifice security for seed
<eagles0513875> flaccid: you talking about getting jackd running then after stopping it getting the soun to work
<flaccid> eagles0513875: no just in normal use out of box
<eagles0513875> flaccid: ok
<Xbehave^away> KomiaPoika: o sory missed your reply, erm do you allow execution in /tmp & /home ?
<Xbehave> jussi01: does that still work since they released the beta?
<jussi01> Xbehave: not sure.
<eagles0513875> when is ibex coming out for testing and dev
<KomiaPoika> i think medibuntu is saving my entire week
<eagles0513875> lol
<Xbehave> KomiaPoika: if its segfaulting im not sure ill be much help i only figured my way around a missing earth problem, try installing from mediabuntu repos
<KomiaPoika> Xbehave: how do i check that?
<jussi01> eagles0513875: ibex is already available - go to #ubuntu+1
<KomiaPoika> damn
<eagles0513875> jussi01: where can i download it from
<KomiaPoika> i installed google-earth from medibuntu and it still segfaults
<Xbehave> if you can run from /tmp & /home, well unless you specifically choose not to then itll be fine
<jussi01> eagles0513875: join #ubuntu+1 ask questions there.
<eagles0513875> ok
<jussi01> eagles0513875: and be sure to read the topic
<fildo> +--+-++
<eagles0513875> how do i change sources
<Xbehave_> KomiaPoika: sorry doesnt look like i can be much help, perhaps try installing 4.2?
<eagles0513875> flaccid: hey
<Pennycook> Just a note to anybody who hasn't gotten any updates today; might be a good idea to run sudo aptitude update followed by sudo aptitude full-upgrade.  Turns out there's a bug in OpenSSL that makes SSH private keys guessable.
<eagles0513875> already did that today im installing pointless packages lol for no aparent reason
<eagles0513875> also yesterday there was an update to gcc and g++
<stefan_> hmm, always when I swith from static IP to dhcp , I loose the route after some time
<Jucato> Pennycook: don't you mean "dist-upgrade"?
<Pennycook> Jucato: No. full-upgrade upgrades all your packages to the most recent version. Afaik dist-upgrade is just for upgrading between distributions?
<eagles0513875> humm
<Jucato> Pennycook: there is no "aptitude full-upgrade" command.
<Pennycook> I might be wrong, 'caus I can't find anything about dist-upgrade in the man page, but full-upgrade does what you want.
<o_> anyone up to takeiing a newbie by the hand?
<Jucato> it's aptitude dist-upgrade
<Jucato> hm..
<eagles0513875> Jucato: how do i update my repos so i can help with ibex
<Pennycook> Jucato: I just ran aptitude full-upgrade, so I know that's what it is
<eagles0513875> !ask | o_
<ubottu> o_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * Jucato might be looking at an old man page then
<Jucato> eagles0513875: #ubuntu+1 :D
<eagles0513875> Jucato: nobody in there responding
<Jucato> eagles0513875: but basically just edit your sources.list and change "hardy" to "intrepid"
<eagles0513875> thats all i need to do
<Pennycook> Jucato: Ah, just found dist-upgrade in my man page.  Apparently "full-upgrade" is the new version of dist-upgrade, and dist-upgrade is recognised as a synonym.
<Jucato> :P
<eagles0513875> Pennycook: they somehow linked together
<eagles0513875> cuz i still use dist-upgrade
<Jucato> Pennycook: fwiw, Adept and Synaptic both do dist-upgrade (full-upgrade) for their default "Upgrade" actions
<Jucato> (Adept uses dist-upgrade for Full Upgrade and upgrade for Safe Upgrade)
<o_> ok.. since upgradeing to 8.0 version my google earth crashes the system. Anyone know where I can find the fix?
<Pennycook> Jucato: Oh right.  Learn something every day. XD
<KomiaPoika> i can't get googleearth to start on kubuntu 8.04. no matter the version or how it installed, it segfaults
<KomiaPoika> i can't get googleearth to start on kubuntu 8.04 amd64. no matter the version or how it installed, it segfaults
<o_> komia.. it ran great on the previous version
<KomiaPoika> o_: you mean on kubuntu 7.x?
<o_> yes komia
<KomiaPoika> :(
<o_> my sentiments too ;)
<KomiaPoika> how can i trace the segfault
<o_> ?.. I think mine shows a back trace tab on segfault errors
<o_> but I'm dumb as a rock
<o_> I'm also haveing issue with k3b burning dvds. I get the burn completed mess. but dvd-rw remains empty
<o_> could that be due to the 'brand' of dvdrw?
<o_> k3b burns cd fine
<Xbehave_> is anybody having proplems with kopete + msn today?
<Chrysalis> should my mouse back/forth buttons work in konqueror? because they are not
<Xbehave_> do they work in other programs?
<Xbehave_> e.g firefox
<Chrysalis> in firefox yea, but under gnome
<Xbehave_> and under kde?
<Chrysalis> let me see
<Chrysalis> yep, working in firefox
<Jucato> because Firefox is setup to work with it by default. KDE/Konqueror isnt... I think there are some guides floating around on how to enable that
<Jucato> try Google
<Chrysalis> what about dolphin etc?
<Chrysalis> anyway, ill google around, thx
<pomka> Привет все!!!
<Xbehave_> sory i wanders off to do revision, yeah if it works in firefox it means the mouse/settings are fine, just most programs dont know what to do with extra keys, i think theres a program you can install to use it with almost any program
<Jucato> !ru | pomka
<ubottu> pomka: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bipolar> Is anyone here showing LDAP users in the KDM users list?
<bipolar> It seems that if I try to hide users that belong to an LDAP group, none of the ldap users show up.
<bipolar> but if I create a local group and add ldap users to it, I can hide that group correctly.
<msnbot> Pressing "Administrator Mode" doens't prompt password in "network settings - System settings"
<advanced> Hi guys
<advanced> i need help
<advanced> How to upgrade my distro ?
<advanced> with command to console ?
<genii> advanced: Which version are you currently using
<genii> ?
<advanced> genil
<advanced> 7.04
<kreib> anyone knows how to shutoff laptop screen and have X show on vga connected lcd?
<Trolley> hi... my dvd device doesn't work... what can i do?
<STSX> In Konqueror, how do I display the used/free amount of my Kubuntu partition?
<JoshOvki> Trolley: can you be a bit more specific?
<genii> advanced: apt-cache search update-manager-core         to make sure the update manager is installed, then try: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Trolley> JoshOvki, when i insert a cd/dvd in my device, my kubuntu doesn't do nothing ... and k3b doesn't see my device
<JoshOvki> STSX: go to   /   right click, properties, it should tell you at the bottom
<genii> advanced: the apt-cache search     there should be instead: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core               ... wrong copy/paste there
<Jucato> STSX: if you're looking for something like D3lphin/Dolphin's status bar indicator.. nothing like that in Konqueror
<wesley> they just ban me because i promote kubuntu on gnome
<JoshOvki> wesley: gnome is for gnome not kubuntu, and im sure they warned you first
<STSX> JoshOvki: If I right click the "root" folder in the left pane, select properties, it says "6 kB"--obviously not right. What should I be doing instead?
<JoshOvki> Trolley: ok, kde 3 or 4?
<Jucato> wesley: and rightly so... it's considered "trolling" or "flamebait" in many places
<Trolley> JoshOvki, 3
<wirechief> STSX why not just do df -h in a terminal
<JoshOvki> STSX: click the root part, then in the main window (right pannel) right click in a empty space
<joseph> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<STSX> wirechief: Yes, I know how to use df. :) But I would like to be able to use the GUI too. :)
<JoshOvki> Trolley: ok its hard for me to help because im in kde4 not 3
<wirechief> STSX  ok
<Jucato> STSX: if you notice, when you right-click on the Root Folder, it says "Contents: Desktop COnfig File"
<Jucato> STSX: you're not actually viewing the properties of the / folder itself, but the .desktop file representing the root folder in Konqueror
 * JoshOvki starts up desktop
<Jucato> (so basically it's just a text file you're looking at)
<Trolley> JoshOvki, where i can find help? with kubuntu feisty works feel
<STSX> Jucato: OK, makes sense, thanks for the clarification. :)
<STSX> Another newbie question: I'm used to using "Sessions" under Ubuntu to set programs for startup on boot. How do I do the same in Kubuntu? I'm using KDE 3.5 not 4.0.
<Jucato> STSX: you might also want to look at 2 GUI ways to see your disk usage: one is Konqueror's File Size View under the View menu. another is the Filelight program, which can be used by itself or embedded in Konqueror
<Jucato> !autostart | STSX
<ubottu> STSX: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<Jucato> STSX: btw, those don't start "on boot", they start "on login"
<JoshOvki> Trolley: someone in here should be able to help
<JoshOvki> Trolley: when you but a CD in, and look in system:/media   does it show up at all?
<STSX> Jucato: Yes, I should have been more careful in my wording. So why doesn't Kubuntu have the "Go" menu in Konqueror where I can set startup programs? I have to use kcontrol-autostart instead?
<Trolley> not JoshOvki ... nothing
<JoshOvki> Trolley: ok, do you know what pastebin is?
<Trolley> JoshOvki, sure
<JoshOvki> Trolley: good, can you pastebin your /etc/fstab
<Jucato> STSX: you can just type "~/.kde/Autostart/" in Konqueror
<puma> !list
<Jucato> (Kubuntu removed the Go and Window menus in Konqoueror 3)
<Trolley> ok JoshOvki ... just a moment
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<toens> why is adept manager asking me to insert a disc instead of going online for a download?
<JoshOvki> Trolley: just going to get a drink, will be back in 30secs
<Trolley> JoshOvki, ok :D
<STSX> Jucato: OK, I get it now. :)
<Trolley> JoshOvki, i'm ready
<JoshOvki> Trolley: ok, can you give me the link please
<Trolley> JoshOvki, here? or notice?
<JoshOvki> here
<Trolley> JoshOvki, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11895/
<JoshOvki> Trolley: ok, do you have a cd rom in your drive at the moment?
<Trolley> yes JoshOvki
<Jucato> STSX: ok... good luck
 * Jucato goes now
<JoshOvki> Trolly: ok, in command can you run in terminal    ls /media/cdrom
<Trolley> JoshOvki, no output
<puma> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<JoshOvki> Trolly: sorry, ls /media/cdrom0
<genii> perhaps: ls /media/cdrom/*
<msnbot> hel
<JoshOvki> genii: just my poor typing skills taking over :)
<msnbot> Pressing "Administrator Mode" doens't prompt password in "network settings - System settings"
<Trolley> JoshOvki, nothing
<JoshOvki> Trolly: ok next try,   sudo mount -a
<JoshOvki> and then  ls /media/cdrom0
 * genii feeds JoshOvki more coffee
<JoshOvki> genni: will running /media/cdrom*  look in everything to do with cdrom?
<msnbot> entering command "kdesu kate" on terminal says "sudo: unable to resolve host shiplu-laptop"
<Trolley> JoshOvki, nothing ... i believe that cdrom0 is the other cd device
<JoshOvki> Trolley: you have 2 cd roms?
<msnbot> my sudo is not working how can I fix it ??
<Trolley> JoshOvki, 1 cdrom and 1 dvd ... the cdrom works, the dvd not
<JoshOvki> Trolley: oh i see
<genii> Trolley: Does /dev/scd1 exist?
<Trolley> genii, how can i see it?
<ahmed> hi i want to make flash auto mount
<JoshOvki> genii: do you know how to check that, because fdisk wont do it
<ahmed> when i connect any flash i ahve to make it enable from system setting how to  make it auto mount
<Trolley> genii, i have scd0
<JoshOvki> Trolley: try this      sudo mkdir /media/dvd && mount /dev/scd1 /media/dvd && ls /media/dvd         see if that works
<wesley__> i am realy made at the ubuntu-nl commity they tried to let me shut my mouth about that ubuntu needs to promote kde more
<JoshOvki> wesley__: kubuntu doesnt premote ubuntu
<hydrogen> wesley__: off topic for here
<Trolley> JoshOvki, the special device /dev/scd1 does not exist
<JoshOvki> wesley__: #kubuntu-offtopic    for wineing
<JoshOvki> Trolley: hmmmm, ok so scd1 doesnt exist
<JoshOvki> Trolley: can you pastebin    sudo lspci
<hydrogen> no need to sudo that
<genii> Sorry for lag, work needed me a minute
<JoshOvki> hydrogen: ok, wont hurt though, i wasnt 100% sure, so better safe than sorry
<hydrogen> JoshOvki: you coulda tested it :)
<hydrogen> better to sudo as little as possible
<JoshOvki> hydrogen: i could have, but im lazy
<Trolley> JoshOvki, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11898/
<JoshOvki> Trolley: hmmm ok, it didnt give me the information i wanted
<JoshOvki> hydrogen: how would trolley check the location / availability of his DVD rom that isnt showing up?
<hydrogen> dunno, i'm lazy
<genii> heh
<JoshOvki> hydrogen: ... thanks for your help
<Trolley> and so? :|
<JoshOvki> Trolley: just thinking a moment
<Trolley> JoshOvki, ah...ok
<STSX> Newbie question: How do I get rid of Klipper from my system tray? If I right-click the panel, go "remove from panel", "applet", it doesn't show it listed there. Is there a way to remove it?
<IppatsuMan> STSX: right click on Klipper and choose "Quit"
<SebNaitsabes> right Ubuntu channel no good and  I do use KDE apps and sometimes  KDE itself as my GUI
<SebNaitsabes> ,but  since both similar
<SebNaitsabes> and the help will be the same or pretty much this is a good place to ask also
<STSX> IppatsuMan: Thanks, I didn't realize it would give me an option to disable it on startup if I choose quit.
<JoshOvki> Trolley: just a clutch at thin air but what about      sudo mount /dev/hda /media/dvd && ls /media/dvd
<genii> Trolley: You added the other drive after system was installed?
<Trolley> no genii
<Trolley> JoshOvki, i have to run thath command?
<SebNaitsabes>  got a few issues now,  but  i'll start off with the kernel issues.   right so yes this is Ubuntu Hardy Heron, but it seems I am running  2.6.22-14-generic  which is I guess an old kernel from Gutsy Gibbon.  hence also I am assuming why I am having such issues regarding the virtualbox kernel modules installation.  also  my Grub menu.lst has a load of stuff listed. ,but the actsaul Grub menu it self only has
<JoshOvki> yes please
<SebNaitsabes> or  Kubuntu Hardy Heron when I decice to run it
<Trolley> JoshOvki, the special device /dev/hda does not exist
<JoshOvki> darn it
<JoshOvki> genii: any ideas?
<SebNaitsabes> my Grub menu.lst has a load of stuff listed
<SebNaitsabes> ,but it seems I am using some old kernel
<SebNaitsabes> and  in Grub itself only stuff for one kernel and memtest and the thing for Vista
<SebNaitsabes> this is also why I am assuming since the old kernel that I carn't get kernel modules instealled for Virtualbox
<SebNaitsabes> any suggestions?
<JoshOvki> gotta make a phone call
<dany> Hola
<dany> alguien sabe instalar el adaptador wifi azul de telefonica en kubuntu ?
<llutz> !es | dany
<ubottu> dany: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<dany> gracias ubottu
<Trolley> genii, the system doesn't see my device... in /dev there is only scd0 ... not other scds
<genii> SebNaitsabes: PErhaps install a later kernel by way of something like: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic                    or so. You can also sudo apt-get remove <the other ones you see in grub>
<SebNaitsabes> well it's a right mess
<SebNaitsabes> my Grub menu.lst
<SebNaitsabes> and it seems it's using an old kernel
<genii> Trolley: Physically how are your CD and DVD drive attached to your computer? IDE or SATA cable internally? USB? Firewire?
<Trolley> genii, IDE
<SebNaitsabes> 2.6.22-14-generic
<SebNaitsabes> which I am assuming is from Gutsy
<genii> SebNaitsabes: The kernel revision I listed is the latest stable Hardy is currently using at the moment
<SebNaitsabes> I got a load of stuff listed in the menu.lst and it dosant' seem to be commented out.  which I am wondering about.  and Grub itself only lists the stuff for some kernel and memtest and my Vista entry
<genii> Trolley: Have you physically checked that the cables are properly seated and that if on end of cable, set to master and if on midle of cable, set to slave? (jumpers on drives)
<SebNaitsabes> I thought the same just edit  the menu.lst and  delete all the kernels expect the latest and then also the kernel modules for virtualbox should work
<SebNaitsabes> I got other issues to, but get on that later
<genii> SebNaitsabes: That should work, just remember to leave a viable one to load :)
<Trolley> genii, before of install hardy, i had feisty... and with feisty worked good... and with windows xp works too ... so the configuration should be right
<genii> Trolley: Please use pastebin to post output of commands:       ls /dev/sd* ; ls /dev/hd* ; sudo lshw
<SebNaitsabes> it used to update the Grub menu
<SebNaitsabes> when new kernels were installed
<SebNaitsabes> ,but it stopped going that quite a while ago
<SebNaitsabes> doing not going
<SebNaitsabes> anyway here is my uploaded menu.lst and that what a mess aye?
<SebNaitsabes> http://pastebin.com/m5388603f
<Trolley> genii, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11911/
<wirechief> Trolley have you tried to use imgburn it looks for your devices to see if i can use them.
<Trolley> wirechief, in the output of lshw my device is not showed ... so i believe that no program can use it
<genii> SebNaitsabes: Make sure initramfs-tools is installed, and that /etc/initramfs-tools/update-initramfs.conf contains       update_initramfs=yes   and  backup_initramfs=yes
<genii> Trolley: Reading
<Trolley> genii, my device is not showed
<wirechief> Trolley well el crapo, hmm does this cdrom work in windows but not linux ?
<Trolley> wirechief, yes
<Trolley> wirechief, but with feisty it worked
<SebNaitsabes> genni:  I guess things have gone like this, since I updated Gutsy to Hardy a dab early when it was on Beta
<wirechief> Trolley (you have my curiosity) what computer model ?
<Trolley> wirechief, eh... it haven't a model :D in my last pastebin you can see my hardware
<Trolley> wof... i have to go... i will return! :D thanks for the interest! see ya!
<genii> Trolley: Yes, I see that it can see the Phillips CD as slave on the first channel (HD is first device), and that no devices are seen on the second channel. Is your other drive recognising in the bios of the computer?
<genii> bah
<wirechief> genii dam it was just getting interesting.
<genii> SebNaitsabes: When you choose another kernel from the grub list during boot, does it complain of something like can't mount VFS or something?
<SebNaitsabes> I only have one kernel listed
<SebNaitsabes> the stuff for only one kernel
<SebNaitsabes> memtest and Vista
<SebNaitsabes> that's been the case for a long while now
<SebNaitsabes> even after it apparnatluy updated the kernel
<SebNaitsabes> this is Grub legacy
<SebNaitsabes> seems I am now using the old version of Grub
<SebNaitsabes> maybe it's worth getting the new one I don't know
<SebNaitsabes> and I have had issues with these versions of Grub here and there, so  maybe if I install the new Grub it will screw things up
<genii> SebNaitsabes: Hmm. Perhaps you have somehow two /boot places. Did previously you have two separate linux booting from separate partitions?
<SebNaitsabes> ah right yeah
<SebNaitsabes> that's probably it then
<SebNaitsabes> I had the normal /boot partition
<SebNaitsabes> in an Ubuntu install
<SebNaitsabes> ,but I carn't quite remember  what happended and all that and why I decided to do it, but
<SebNaitsabes> I basically got another boot partition yeah
<squid0> hi. I'm having some issues with the screensaver and compiz... when I move the mouse during the screensaver, it disappears, and I can see my entire desktop behind the dialogue box asking for my password! Also, when the screensaver ends upon login, the entire desktop is 'coated' with screensaver.... to restore it, I have to drag my cursor over the entire desktop...
<SebNaitsabes> I got a Grub /boot folder partition with some other data as well
<SebNaitsabes> so it's installing new kerneles, but then not updating?  the correct menu.lst?
<shafire> heey
<shafire> how can i get kubuntu to this: http://blog.chip.de/chip-linux-blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/news_gr.jpg ?? :)
<SebNaitsabes> that would explain why in that one those kernels are not commented, but not actsaully showing in Grub itself
<SebNaitsabes> genii: so what would you suggest?
<genii> Sorry for lag, boss showed up at my desk here
<SebNaitsabes> ok
<genii> SebNaitsabes: Reading your back-comments, 1 minute
<SebNaitsabes> squid0:  yeah Compiz and screensavers can have issues together
<genii> SebNaitsabes: Yes, I suspect it's not updating the correct menu.lst somehow
<SebNaitsabes> yep that's probably it
<SebNaitsabes> is there a way to get it to automatically update the correct one?
<SebNaitsabes> what if I deleted the menu.lst that I don't want it using that is part of Ubuntu.   then something won't like something?
<Schorfi> shafire: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/168956/?p=1364299#1364299
<SebNaitsabes> genii: any idea or I just got to do it manualley?
<shafire> Schorfi, :(
<Schorfi> :/
<genii> SebNaitsabes: There seems no options in update-grub or grub-install to specify a particular menu.lst, unfortunately.
<SebNaitsabes> well usaully compuers only have one
<genii> AFK
<shafire> Schorfi, so i will create it with screenlets
<genii> SebNaitsabes: Do you know which one it's using and where it's located?
<SebNaitsabes> got quite a lot of partitions here
<SebNaitsabes> genii: but I can open the partition where it is yeah
<Schorfi> guess you have to... tell me when you're finished :)
<SebNaitsabes> after finding the correct one
<SebNaitsabes> well finding dosan't take long since I can get in from Ubuntu no problem
<genii> SebNaitsabes: I suspect it's using one on some partition like sda1 and the one it should is another
<shafire> Schorfi, okay, i will
<SebNaitsabes> ah  yeah Grub screwed up coudn't boot Ubuntu/Kubuntu and I took the easy way out by reinstalling Ubuntu  deleting everything, but the boot folder
<SebNaitsabes> making the partion small and putting some other data on it to
<SebNaitsabes> since in the past Grub had caused right problems and  that was something that I knew would probably work fine
<SebNaitsabes> it's been a while since I done anything with my menu.lst so I forgot I had two untill you reminded me :)
<genii> SebNaitsabes: Conceivably you could make it chainload the correct menu.lst
<SebNaitsabes> what's chainload
<reisi> hmm does anyone have an idea why i can't upgrade to 4.0.4 (from 4.0.3/kubuntu 8.04)?
<reisi> i have the following in my /etc/apt/sources.list (amongst the others) deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<genii> SebNaitsabes: If you look at the menu.lst entry for Windows boot, you'll see an example of chainloading method.
<yuriy> reisi: what's the problem?
<wesley_kde4> reisi you have to activate the backports
<SebNaitsabes> genii: well yeah, but I don't know what chainloading is
<reisi> yuriy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade nor dist-upgrade show any kde packages; none after i just installed the security patches just released
<genii> SebNaitsabes: Basically chainloading is just to point the loader at the start of some other partition or place then it loads whatever it finds there (another boot loader or whatever)
<SebNaitsabes> genii: ok well it's in /media/sda1
<reisi> wesley_kde4: doesn't that line i copypasted above do jsut that?
<genii> SebNaitsabes: So the menu.lst it is supposed to use is in (currently) /media/sda1/boot/grub/menu.lst       ?
<genii> Or the one it's using?
<SebNaitsabes> according to the file manager yeah
<SebNaitsabes> the one it is meant to use
<wirechief> SebNaitsabes: this discribes chainloading when you want to know more: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chain_loading
<SebNaitsabes> genii:  is it worth upgrading to GRub 1.0 or wahtever it is
<reisi> aah :) wesley_kde4, yuriy: the reason is that i already installed those :) just that Help->About KDE tells me that i'd have 4.0.3
<SebNaitsabes> genii: since I am using what is now legacy
<reisi> perhaps i still haven't upgraded... shit..
<yuriy> reisi: ah yeah, known bug
<reisi> it's a bug?
<reisi> upgraded/restarted
<JoshOvki> reisi: you have to do something special other than apt-get upgrade to move to kde4.0.4
<yuriy> reisi: yeah, the version number wasn't updated by KDE
<JoshOvki> reisi: you followed these inustrctions?    http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php
<reisi> JoshOvki: yeah i actually have already done that.. just didin't look after my logs; just thought that Help->About KDE would be right
<JoshOvki> reisi: ok :)
<reisi> JoshOvki: so right now i really ahve 4.0.4 installed though it's reported as 4.0.3
<SebNaitsabes> genii:  got a feeling the chainloading idea won't work
<SebNaitsabes> genii: well a new kernel is every now and again and it's not really that big a deal to manually edit menu.lst
<yuriy> reisi: although, seems to be working fine here now (the about dialog) but it wasn't at first
<wesley_kde4> reisi that normal
<ubuntu__> can i sue nettiquette because of the freedom of speech amendment in the usa?
<uga> ubuntu__: can you sue TV shows that can't be shown during daylight, because of the freedom of speech admendment?
<shaffy> can anyone tell me the command for doing a filesystem check for an external usb HD?  it is just e.g. "fsck /dev/sdb1"?
<Bert_2> hi, I'm running kopete 0.12.7 with kdelibs 3.5.9 on an ubuntu gnome installation and I can't receive or send webcam, why and is there a fix ?
<uga> shaffy: is the usb HD formatted as fat32?
<shaffy> uga: ext3
<uga> shaffy: then fsck.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<uga> there's a different fsck.foo for each foo filesystem format
<shaffy> uga:  http://pastebin.com/d12d99ee9
<uga> shaffy: that's fine
<shaffy> uga:  so it completed?
<uga> lol yes
<shaffy> it only took a second
<shaffy> hmm, b/c i was getting an error on bootup saying i needed to run fsck on the drive
<uga> shaffy: it's a journalised filesystem
<uga> it's real quick to test =)
<shaffy> uga:  hmm, okay.  i will do a boot and see what happens.  thanks.  :)
<uga> shaffy: if anything breaks when writing, journalised filesystems leave some mark saying an operation wasn't done
<uga> arf, too late
 * uga reminds he nees to tell shaffy "-f     Force checking even if the file system seems clean."
<shan> i have this problem in my kubuntu OS " bash: /etc/init.d/iptables: No such file or directory "
<uga> shan: that service isn't needed. possibly some unclean thing
<uga> what's trying to run it?
<Adrian_dlcspm> Hello.  I've just installed the radeonhd driver, and changed xorg.conf to use it (and restarted X).  I've done to System Settings->Display, and the apply button is greyed out even after I make changes (the default is well below my native resolution).  Is there a fix for that?
<bfrog> is there anything I can use to print on to a cd using my printer. it has the cdr direct printing feature
<bfrog> does gimp have a plugin maybe?
<uga> bfrog: I've done that always through the printer's interface
<uga> is it an epson R340 or similar?
<bfrog> hp
<uga> uhm
<uga> doesn't it allow to print directly from a CF card?
<uga> I'd suggest designing the CD, then copy it to a CF card, and print directly from it
<uga> it always worked for me
<uga> epson allows doing that at least
<bfrog> :-(
<bfrog> I guess I'll try that
<ubuntu__> ilpamla
<uga> bfrog: aligning pictures never worked fine for me
<uga> so if I can't do right in an A4, I'd not dare on a CD myself
<nohelphere> is there a guide to setting up a network bridge?
<nohelphere> !bridge
<ubottu> Factoid bridge not found
<uga> nohelphere: a bridge? not even routing?
<bfrog> well it uses the a4 thing, its just the cd is at a certain spot
<nohelphere> im using virtualbox with ubuntu serve rwithin that
<uga> yes, but I thought you'd want implementing a routing (IP routing)
<nohelphere> i want the guest to have a different IP than the host
<uga> bridging works at mac level...
<uga> nohelphere: that's a NAT
<uga> you need to setup the NAT configuration in virtualbox
<nohelphere> i turne dNAT on
<uga> (NAT=network address translation)
<uga> and you don't get a different IP address in the virtual machine?
<uga> you should get an IP in the range you have defined for the virtual machine
<nohelphere> i neve rconfigured nat
<nohelphere> now it snot even connected
<uga> nohelphere: if you have activated nat, it should at least do that
<uga> did you configure the virtual machine to do dhcp or what?
<nohelphere> idk
<uga> that's the first thing you should check
<uga> check what the virtual machine is doing: fixed IP, dhcp...
<eagles0513875> nohelphere: set the virtual machine to use nat
<uga> I'm not too sure, but possibly VirtualBox does dhcp and gives you an IP address
<nohelphere> probably
<uga> eagles0513875: read the backlog, he has already ;)
<eagles0513875> just set virtual box and the vm to use nat
<eagles0513875> then u dont need to mess with dhcp or anything
<uga> eagles0513875: if the VM is set to use a fixed IP address NAT won't work
<uga> obviously
<eagles0513875> im checking something out here really fast
<uga> the NAT expects the network to be in a certain range
<uga> or at least a normal NAT does, and VMWare does too
<eagles0513875> have u guys tried one of the other two options
<nohelphere> it isn't even connected
<eagles0513875> either host interface or internal network option
<uga> eagles0513875: NAT is what he needs, I don't like trying stuff just for trying ;)
<uga> host interface allows him to connect to the hosting machine only
<nohelphere> forgot port forwarding
<uga> and internal network iirc does only allowing him to communicate virtual machines alone
<eagles0513875> he needt to get it back to the way it originally as
<uga> nohelphere: make sure you use dhcp in the VM client
<uga> nohelphere: in a konsole, run "dh
<nohelphere> it uses dhcp by default
<uga> nohelphere: in a konsole, run "dhclient eth0"
<uga> just to test =)
<uga> you should get an IP address
<nohelphere> i get ym mown IP
<nohelphere> oh in the vm
<uga> myou mfget mwahf?
<uga> stop chewing gum =)
<nohelphere> eth0 no such device
<uga> okay, that's the first thing =)
<nohelphere> it exists though
<uga> nohelphere: is the networking enabled in the VM?
<uga> from VirtualBox settings
<nohelphere> no
<uga> lol
<uga> you need to enable it. else there's no point ;)
<uga> Enable Network Adapter, checked
<uga> Attached to NAT
<uga> Cable connected, checked
<nohelphere> oh wai tit is enabled
<ubunturos> anyone who has use Kubuntu on SiS M672 based chipset board?
<ubunturos> used*
<nohelphere> eth0 doesn't exist
<uga> lets see if it's a networkmanager issue
<uga> nohelphere: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<uga> and write
<uga> auto eth0
<wyrmul> I am currently using notepad+ and WinSCP on a windows machine to do php and web development.   I am looking for a good KDE alternative that is comperable.  Thanks!
<uga> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<uga> ignore wyrmul's =)
<uga> nohelphere: then try ifup eth0
<wyrmul> awwww?
<uga> and see what ifconfig says
<nohelphere> i messed with permissions though
<uga> nohelphere: arf
<eagles0513875> nohelphere: u part of the vbox group
<uga> nohelphere: sorry, I don't know how to fix rm -rf / systems ;)
<wyrmul> sorry for interrupting uga
<uga> wyrmul: =)
<Pennycook> wyrmul: Kate is as good as Notepad+ (if not better), and you can use konqueror for sftp and ftp access (or the terminal)
<wyrmul> thanks
<stdin> wyrmul: kate if you want something simple with syntax highlighting et all
<nohelphere> error getting device flags no such device
<K`zan> Can someone please tell me the equivalent of the following for ubuntu: /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/
<ubuntu_> no se nada de kubuntu
<ubuntu_> please help me
<emilsedgh> !es | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubuntu_> ehat is this?
<stdin> K`zan: /etc/network/if-{pre,post}-{up,down}.d/
<nohelphere> i might just logout
<K`zan> stdin: Thank you Sir!
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> nohelphere: try reboot
<eagles0513875> nohelphere: ull besuprised what that can fix
<eagles0513875> *you'll
<uga> eagles0513875: if each time somebody told me "reboot" my machine I had obeyed...
<uga> linux aint' about rebootin'! =)
<eagles0513875> uga: sometimes it is
<uga> eagles0513875: sure, if I upgrade a kernel that I desperately need
<eagles0513875> i was having issues getting jackd to start and after a reboot it started without having to kill arts
<eagles0513875> lol
<uga> "without having to kill arts"
<uga> sorry, but I prefer killing arts than rebooting
<uga> takes less time
<nohelphere> i don't want to reboot
<uga> nohelphere: at this point I can only suggest you lspci, check if a network card is detected
<uga> if so, then you need the corresponding network modules loaded
<uga> ie, the drivers
<nohelphere> everything on the host is fine
<nohelphere> its the vm that isn't
<aparker> How do I get rid of the Add Widget widget on my desktop?  I have a laptop with a 24" external monitor.  The laptop is fine, but the Add Widget thing appears twice on my 24" monitor (once in the upper right corner, and then again in the same absolute position as on the laptop screen.
<uga> nohelphere: it's in the vm that I'm asking
<uga> lspci in the VM
<nohelphere> ok
<uga> the VM needs to detect the emulated network card
<uga> nohelphere: if the network card type doesn't work, VIrtualBox allows you to select a different network card emulated
<uga> but it won't let you change the hardware without first stopping the virtual machine
<nohelphere> the card is listed
<uga> pcnet-fast III (am79c973)?
<uga> that's the card VirtualBox creates by default
<uga> nohelphere: if that's the card, you need modprobe pcnet32
<uga> and the card should be detected
<uga> you can check it in dmesg
<_sourcemaker> I have the problem... that the wlan card (Realtek) is not detected with the current installation of hardy (without the last updates installed)...  are this problem solved after I have installed all the lastest available updates?
<K`zan> anyone using the rt73 module to replace the rt73usb one here?
<ScorpKing> hiya uga
<yojhandry> saludos alguien me puede ayudar
<yojhandry> en kubuntu
<nohelphere> iys detecting a pcnet32 ethernet controller no card
<nohelphere> its*
<yojhandry> aayuda
<yojhandry> por favor
<ScorpKing> !fr | yojhandry
<ubottu> yojhandry: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<nohelphere> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<yojhandry> alguien me ayude
<ScorpKing> nohelphere: vmware server works better but i don't think it's available for 8.04 yet
<nohelphere> idk either
<uga> ScorpKing: lol, that's spanish!
<nohelphere> and I think u need a free license for it
<ScorpKing> !es | yojhandry
<ubottu> yojhandry: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<uga> yojhandry: este canal es en inglés. Escribe /join #kubuntu-es para que te den soporte en castellano
<uga> ScorpKing: no need for the bot ;)
<ScorpKing> uga: hehe. i'm afrikaans so i won't know. jut took a guess ;)
<uga> lol
<ScorpKing> just even
<uga> ScorpKing: somebody should change the messages
<uga> some people don't know how to join other channels
<ScorpKing> yep
<uga> I always explain /join foo...
<nohelphere> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<nohelphere> mous edied or something
<uga> or being konversation, say click here: ----> #kubuntu-es <----
<ScorpKing> uga: i'm know sure where to ask but maybe you know. will kde 3.5.x get left behind in 18 months?
<uga> ScorpKing: left behind? uhm... I don't think so, you could ask at kde-core-devel list
<ScorpKing> uga: agreed. most people don't know where to even type /join
<uga> it'll still be supported for a while. I just don't know how long
<ScorpKing> uga: ok thanks. will do
<uga> and distros may support it even longer
<uga> check what version Debian features
<uga> did they reach 2.1 yet? =)
<ScorpKing> no idea
<nohelphere> i think the other net adapters are uinvalid
<nohelphere> is the closed source edition any better?
<nohelphere> im kind of giving up with vbox
<ScorpKing> nohelphere: so did i
<uga> nohelphere: you'll get the same with other virtual machines if you don't examine what's going up and you fiddle with permissions as you say ;)
<ScorpKing> nohelphere: btw, there is #vbox
<uga> ScorpKing: works fine here, although the VM is for emergency winders box
<nohelphere> i need a simple vm tp run a simple ubuntu lamp server in a simpole vm
<clau30> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<nohelphere> im in there
<uga> nohelphere: and you need to do a simple network configuration ;))
<ScorpKing> nohelphere: use qemu
<uga> which includes drivers loading
<uga> ScorpKing: rofl
<nohelphere> ok
<ScorpKing> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<uga> ScorpKing: that's suicide ;)
<ScorpKing> uga: hehe. it works for small stuff ;)
<uga> how about Xen? :P
<nohelphere> qemu and qemulauncher
<ScorpKing> uga: could work but never used it
<nohelphere> the more GUI the bette rfor virtualization
 * uga doesn't want to look. He never liked blood-style films
<_sourcemaker> how can I use apt for offline installation... like a snapshot of the current system...
<nohelphere> useless qemu launcher
<nohelphere> i hit launch and... NOTHING NOTHING NOTHINGG USELESS USELESS USELESS
<uga> !google | _sourcemaker
<ubottu> _sourcemaker: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<uga> =)
<nohelphere> UUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEELEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<_sourcemaker> ok :-)
<nohelphere> I WISH TI WORKED
<uga> _sourcemaker: a simple google search would have led you to tons of pages, like http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html#s-dpkg-scanpackages
<nohelphere> I LIKE GRAPHICAL VM MANAGEMENT
<ScorpKing> nohelphere: use it from konsole. qemu -m 365 -hda harddisk.img -cdrom crdom.iso
<STSX> When I hover over items in my taskbar, it displays a dialog with info about them. How can disable that?
<uga> nohelphere: please use lowercase
<ScorpKing> nohelphere: please behave
<kaij> hello
<uga> STSX: what version of kde?
<STSX> uga: 3.5
<uga> a sec... that ought to be easy
<uga> STSX: I got an answer for a new 8-core cpu ;)
<nohelphere> i don't have a disk image
<uga> okay, just 8Gig ram will do ;)
<uga> STSX: right click in kicker, configure panel...
<uga> wtf
<uga> arghl
<uga> I lost my 8 gig ram hopes ;)
<uga> oh! back ;)
<uga> STSX: right click in kicker, configure panel...
<uga> appearance...
<uga> STSX: and disable "Enable icon mouseover effects" and "show tooltips"
<STSX> uga: I'm new to KDE (been using Gnome)--what's kicker?
<uga> STSX: the panel
<uga> where the taskbar is located
<STSX> uga: OK, got it! Is there any way I can just disable the "mouse over effects" for the taskbar, and not for the program icon shortcuts I have on the panel?
<nohelphere> should I create a disk image?
<uga> STSX: you'll get smaller text boxes if you do
<uga> yes
<uga> ah, you mean only for the taskbar... uhm...
<uga> STSX: not that I can see, in the taskbar options
<coder2> Hi there
<uga> unless you are happy to patch code ;)
<coder2> Could anyone help with my TV-tuner?
<STSX> uga: OK, that's what I figured. Thanks for the help with that. BTW, I'm also trying to get my "suspend" key to work on my keyboard--it works fine under Gnome (ubuntu), but KDE ignores it. I can run /etc/acpi/sleep.sh and prove that suspend works, but it's not mapped to my "suspend" key. Any ideas?
<uga> STSX: it might be related to kmilo configuration
<uga> (kmilo == kde multimedia keys handling)
<Simonft> ﻿when i do sudo ./bcm43xx-fwcutter-006/bcm43xx-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o, i get this messege: sudo: ./bcm43xx-fwcutter-006/bcm43xx-fwcutter: command not found. does anybody know why? i am tying to do this: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-bcm43xx
<uga> STSX: but no idea about that really. It's long time since last I bothered tuning keyboards. They change too often ...
<STSX> uga: OK, so how do I learn about kmilo? Is it a program/config file?
<PhilRod> STSX: does 'xev' show the key?
<STSX> Simonft: make sure you have the correct path to the command--you are giving it a relative path when you use ./bcm43...
<PhilRod> (run 'xev' in a konsole, hit the suspend key, and see if anything appears on the konsole)
<Simonft> STSX: what do you mean?
<benuntux> alguien habla español???
<benuntux> alguien habla español???
<Simonft> !sp
<ubottu> Factoid sp not found
<PhilRod> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Simonft> !es
<Simonft> darn
<benuntux> tnx
<uga> STSX: xev is a program that shows what keys Xorg captures. About kmilo: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/KMilo
<Zefir> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<uga> if xev doesn't capture it correctly though, there's no much to do
<Zefir> The Polish help is poorer...
<yo_> yo ha blo español
<Zefir> Doesn't even have Polish letters damnit.
<uga> yo_: clicka aquí -----------> #kubuntu-es <----------
<uga> y te ayudarán
<STSX> uga: Well, xev did show a key pushing event! :)
<bascule> Zefir: suggest a change say !pl is <reply>and put words here
<bascule> ops will get it
<PhilRod> uga: well, you mihgt be able to use the keys via a kernel driver for the laptop (which must exist if gnome can use the key)
<uga> STSX: the events have names in a mulimedia keyboard... like volume, or suspend or...
<uga> PhilRod: that too
<Zefir> !pl is <reply> Well, the Polish version of help is pretty poor. It doesn't have Polish letters and redirects only to the ubuntu-pl channel, even on the kubuntu channel. I can help change it, just say what it needs to say and I'll try to translate, I'm good at it.
<Zefir> Forsooth, it worked.
<bascule> Zefir: I meant write a polish ne :)
<bascule> one*
<_Coggz_> major problem guys
<uga> STSX: for example, xev, when I press the mail button, shows: "keysym 0x1008ff19, XF86Mail"
<Zefir> Oh, a Polish one?
<Zefir> No problemo.
<_Coggz_> need to update bios, on a laptop with no floppy or cd
<_Coggz_> from linux
<deadsoul> hi
<stdin> Zefir: there isn't a #kubuntu-pl for one, and why don't you just suggest a change rather than suggesting a change that just says "it sux"?
<deadsoul> i have ubuntu and installed the kde kubuntu desktop... but it causes many things wrong.. can anyone give me any help with my problem? my ubuntu is 8.4
<uga> deadsoul: if you don't list the problems we won't be able to help ;)
<Zefir> I'm just about to suggest a change, so what's the deal, stdin?
<uga> so go on
<stdin> Zefir: hmm? what do you mean?
<Zefir> Well, I'm writing to the ops using that command bascule gave me, saying what's wrong and what to change.
<deadsoul> some times it fails to logout out.. and sometimes i can't switch the user, besides i can't create more than one desktop well,  i can create more than one desktop but it doesn
<bascule> just write one ..
<STSX> Simonft: when you start the command with ./ it means start looking in the current directory for "bcm43xx-fwcutter-006"--is that where the directory is? In the current directory you are in?
<deadsoul> doesn't change, and it still just one desktop,,,. stuff like that
<stdin> Zefir: just join #ubuntu-ops if you want to discuss it with someone
<uga> deadsoul: uhm... are you using kdm as login manager?
<Zefir> Although it is worth noting that there really isn't any kubuntu-pl channel... I shall investigate.
<uga> or still gdm
<STSX> PhilRod: I've got a really flaky connection today--anyway, the xev did show pushing down the suspend key. Any ideas where to go from here?
<ubuntu_> I'm from Argentina. Tomorrow I have a test of kubuntu so I 'm training
<uga> a test?
<uga> you get examined?
<ubuntu_> no. a QUiz?
<ubuntu_> es un examen
<uga> heh, ubuntu certified =)
<uga> ubuntu_: exam, examined== examen, examinado
<uga> quiz == questionario, preguntas, ...
<uga> ubuntu_: perdón, es específico de programas, osea que quiz==concurso de televisión ;)
<uga> ah, no, estaba bien desde el principio, es genérico
 * uga kicks silly dictionaries
<ubuntu_> quiz
<ubuntu_> eso mismo
<ubuntu_> gracias muchachos solo queria saber si me leian
<ubuntu_> adios
<uga> he's lost
<uga> he said he had an exam in spanish
<uga> yet he insists it's a quiz in english
<uga> =)
<deadsoul> back, sorry.. the system hangged
<deadsoul> i'm useing kdm for login manager
<Zefir> Wait, Kubuntu hanged? Thought that was a myth.
<deadsoul> that's what happened.. i'm using ubuntu with kubuntu desktop
<deadsoul> could it be because i'm using the kdm login manager??
<Zefir> I dunno...
<Simonft> ﻿I need hlep. i am told to do sudo ./bcm43xx-fwcutter-006/bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o, and the files are in /home/simon/bcm43xx-fwcutter-006, and i am in simon@simon-laptop:~$  and it gives me sudo: ./bcm43xx-fwcutter-006/bcm43xx-fwcutter: command not found
<deadsoul> ok, can anyone tell me how can i get back the gnome login manager instead of the kdm logon manager?
<stdin> Simonft: there is a guide here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<bascule> deadsoul: dpkg --reconfigure gdm
<Simonft> stdin: that is how i got to that page
<deadsoul> thank you
<stdin> Simonft: where on there?
<Simonft> under hardy
<dunamis> Hey guys
<dunamis> Just installed ubuntu
<Zefir> Yay for you.
<dunamis> what do u suggest i do first
<dunamis> ?
<Zefir> Well, go to the #ubuntu channel if you're not using Kubuntu.
<dunamis> sorry, i'm in kubuntu cus i installed kubunt
<Zefir> Ok.
<stdin> Simonft: it's not on there, it says the firmware is included in the kernel
<Zefir> Well, first thing... Umm... Try running Amarok for example.
<dunamis> is it a website?
<dunamis> sorry abt that
<Simonft> ﻿stdin: look at further notes
<Zefir> No, it's a program for playing music.
<dunamis> run it in terminal?
<Zefir> Click K->Multimedia->Amarok
<navetz> do you guys know if its possible to dualscreen (extended) and use compiz at the same time?
<dunamis> kool
<Zefir> Or type in amarok in terminal if you want to do it the hax way. :P
<deadsoul> dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<deadsoul> how can i install that package ?
<bascule> my fault
<bascule> dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<deadsoul> thanks bro
<bascule> with an sudo
<bascule> welcome
<stdin> Simonft: follow the instructions for the linux-2.6.24 kernel
<deadsoul> it said action "reload" failed
<deadsoul> is that normal?
<bascule> I don't think so
<deadsoul>  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...                              * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<deadsoul> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<bascule> did you sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<deadsoul> yes sudo -i then i've choosed the gnome
<bascule> you set it as the default though?
<bascule> it asks in a dialog, and you picked gdm ..
<deadsoul> yes i did
<bascule> hmmm
<bascule> probably just needs x restarted
<deadsoul> know what,.. i'm gonna give it a try and restart my pc and see what will happen
<deadsoul> brb
<bascule> ok
<bascule> Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended. <-- from the cli
<Zefir> Attention, noob question: Where can I get some widgets? KDE3.
<stdin> !superkaramba
<ubottu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<stdin> Zefir: ^
<Zefir> Checking out now.
<matt___> what is a kde app that will allow to to "record" things, such as typing into a terminal, and then allow me to reply it, thus each "play" it types into the terminal
<Zefir> I always see Linux desktops with those fancy clocks on the desktop and CPU temp and usage, wondered how did they do all that.
<deadsoul> back,.. it did work.. :) thanks bro
<bascule> np
<bascule> matt___: 'script' may do it
<somePriest> When I drop to console, the fonts look terrible (they're massive), is there a simple fix to change them?  Also, does KUbuntu support TTF fonts out of the box?  I read a post saying you can just put TTF fonts in ~/.fonts ?
<matt___> bascule: umm..not talking about scripting or anything. What I want is a way to record clicking and stuff. Then be able to change stuff. sorta like a macro.
<bascule> oh I see, I thought you meant terminal
<bascule> in a ^
<matt___> bascule: no problem, it's just i'm going to be using it for a terminal process. A program that doesn't really support bash...that I know of.
<frank23> running firefox 3 b4 from gutsy-backports. how do I install flash? the integrated install in firefox doesn't work.
<bascule> matt___: what is it? dcop can do a lot of cool things ?
<matt___> bascule: what is dcop?
<bascule> well it is a command line way of calling functions in an app
<bascule> amarok has lots for exapmle
<bascule> run amarok and then in a terminal say dcop amarok
<matt___> bascule: would it support pidgin? I'm trying to get it to sms me some reminders.
<bascule> pidgin is gnome :)
<bascule> dcop is KDE thing
<matt___> bascule: well..i've got it installed in kde...and it works fine...never really liked Konversation
<matt___> bascule: BUT OH, GOTCHA.
<deadsoul> i have another problem.. i've installed the ZDE (Zend Studio) its software for developing the php language.. anyway.. it runs but the software doesn't show the boxs and menus it doesn show anything.. i beleive its because the java(tm) does anyone familiar with zend and java and how it works?
<bascule> matt___: I dunno if pidgin is scriptable, but ask #pidgin
<matt___> bascule: well...i remember seeing a linux package in the repos, one that'd let you "click and move your mouse around and click keys" and such. Then you could replay that how ever many times you wanted...
<bascule> ok
<bascule> not one I know of, I shall investigate
<bascule> !info xmacro
<ubottu> xmacro (source: xmacro): Record / Play keystrokes and mouse movements in X displays. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3pre-20000911-4 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<bascule> that the one?
<matt___> bascule: i believe so
<matt___> bascule: you suppose i'd have to be logged into my box (instead of locked) for it to work?///
<bascule> well I dunno how it works,if it dumps to  file, and the file is 'playable' then you could set a scheduler on it, cron
<bascule> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<loading> salut
<bascule> hi
<loading> j'ai un probleme lol
<matt___> bascule: i'll take a look..
<bascule> ok
<Ryu010> hello
<Ryu010> hello?
<frank23> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bascule> hi Ryu010
<Ryu010> can you help me with something?
<Ryu010> i want to install kubuntu over a network
<frank23> Ryu010: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation?highlight=(installation)#head-b751f1c9b3b4e0c27d6bc8828a831de92eb57a70
<Zefir> Hah, first widget installed.
<Ryu010> does kunbuntu work with scsi controllers?
<hector> yyyyyyyyyyyyy
<kreib> how can I open a file thats on a computer I can ssh into?
<bascule> you can say fish:/you@remotehost.net and go from there
<kreib> fish? really?
<bascule> in konqueror
<kreib> thx
<bascule> kdenetwork I would guess, I use it
<venik> anyone knows anything about KDE4?
<Timtally> So when I do "apt-get install build-essential" i am prompted to insert the OS Install CD. Is there a way to get build-essential without that CD?
<venik> How do I drag and drop in it?
<bascule> venik: #kubuntu-kde4
<Simonft> ﻿im running http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-bcm43xx and get a ton of errors with make
<bascule> should 'just work'
<frank23> Timtally: remove the cd from your repositories. in adept-> manage repositories
<Timtally> frank23: Ok, thanks.
<bascule> Ryu010: scsi, yes should do
<bascule> depends on the driver avalability of course
<ScorpKing> bascule: thanks for that fish:// tip. didn't know it was there. is there a place i can see what other protocals konq can take?
<bascule> yeah, in kcontrol
<bascule> hang on
<ScorpKing> ok i'll have a look
<bascule> you can audiocdrom:/ and others, I forget where the list is,kio_parts IIRC
<ScorpKing> hmm..
<uga> ScorpKing: iirc there was a kilst in khelpcenter
<uga> if you search for kioslave
<ScorpKing> righto
<bascule> kioslave that is the one :)
<ScorpKing> yep got it :D
<uga> wow, I wrote kilst instead of list?
<ScorpKing> thanks
<ScorpKing> hehe
 * uga hates setting up G2
<ScorpKing> uga: what's that?
<uga> gallery2
<ScorpKing> ah
<erich> I am trying the configure my wlan card... but it does not work... the interface is not detected
<erich> lspci shows the device right
<uga> then it's detected byt not identified and supported
<ubuntu_> how do i join another room?
<frank23> ubuntu_    /join #room
<erich> it's a realtek semiconstructor RTL-8185
<uga> erich: there's ways to wrap around windows drivers so that they work on linux mostly
<erich> uga: how can I do that?
<ScorpKing> !ndiswraper
<ubottu> Factoid ndiswraper not found
<ScorpKing> bleh
 * ScorpKing keeps quiet..
<uga> !google ndiswrapper
<ubottu> uga: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uga> =)
<awen_> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<uga> oh, he had missed a p
<awen_> ScorpKing: just a typo :)
<erich> uga: thanks
<uga> awen++
<ScorpKing> hehe
 * ScorpKing agrees..
<frank23> erich: are you running 8.04?
<frank23> erich: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/196285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196285 in linux "[Regression] Realtek RTL-8185 Wifi not recognized in Hardy 8.04 Alpha 5" [Medium,Triaged]
<harley> hi
<harley> can we get help here
<TimS> How can I list all the kernels installed?
<SlimeyPete> harley: yes. Just ask your question and if anyone here can help, they will.
<TimS> !ask | harley
<ubottu> harley: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<harley> i c thanks
<harley> just add kde to 7.10 ubuntu desktop changed back to the brown
<bascule> TimS: dpk -l *kernel* | grep ii
<bascule> dpkg*
<TimS> ii  nvidia-kernel-common                                                   20051028+1ubuntu8                                  NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<bascule> actually, yeah
<bascule> hmm
<harley> is it better to install kde up front?
<ScorpKing> TimS: dpkg -l *headers* | grep ii
<uga> arf... stupid package...
<uga> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 16777216 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 109 bytes) in /usr/share/gallery2/modules/core/classes/GalleryUtilities.class on line 1234
<TimS> Thanks ScorpKing
<TimS> I have three installed eh?
<ScorpKing> bascule: the kernel package name is linux-image-generic i think
<bascule> odd that dpkg -l *linux* throws an error
<ScorpKing> TimS: yw. three here as well
<wesley__> !adeptfix
<ScorpKing> uga: sounds like fun ;)
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to install VMware from source and while I have installed it the program won't start.  It keeps saying something about "version `GCC_3.4' not found" in "/usr/lib/vmware/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1".  It also says "/usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)".  Any ideas?
<uga> ScorpKing: silly php limits
<uga> it's always annoying to configure them
<uga> limits for scripts, upload files, for... argh
<ScorpKing> yep
<TimS> I haven't touched PHP in ages.
<TimS> Good thing for thoes in ##php ;)
<ScorpKing> Ertain: i don't think vmware supports the 8.04 kernel
<Klivingdaylight> Kreetings
<ScorpKing> power failure. nite guys
<Ertain> Figures.
<TimS> Kreetings :P
<lonran> how can i change the look of kopete contact lists?
<STSX> Newbie question: In Konqueror, how do I set it so it takes a double-click instead of a single click to open files/folders?
<TimS> lonran: I dont think you can, you can change the system colour scheme to change its colours, but apart from that, I dont think you can
<Klivingdaylight> is it not compulsory to have a K in front of your name here?
<TimS> STSX: I think thats only configurable for the entire system under mouse controls
<STSX> TimS: Interesting--OK thanks, I found it. :) Not intuitive to me tho; I would have figured I could configure Konqueror independent of the entire desktop environment.
<uga> arf, why can't G2 just ask for the silly root password and create the damn database on his own
<TimS> Hmm, I am not sure, its one of those things KDE controls, which Is a bit odd, but saves you having to configure in all programs and "open" dialogue boxes for programs and such
<wirechief> konqueror does not work with google docs ;(
<tyler> hi
<tyler> can anybody read this?
<robeph> no what's it say
<robeph> boyo debian sure stuck their foot in my arse with their lovely openssl buggery...
<robeph> now,  60 some odd boxes to update keys *yawn*
<tyler> i just got kubuntu
<robeph> k
<tyler> i like it
<robeph> update it before you dick about with ssh keys mind you.
<robeph> even though that patch looks sort of suspicious
<tyler> ...me?
<robeph> indeed
<robeph> anyone?
<tyler> i updated everything
<tline> did my name change?
<robeph> no it's still 'merrymounter'
<robeph> odd name to choose
<tline> ...
<robeph> well come now,  it obviously did =\
<tline> what is my name?
<robeph> tyler
<tline> and what did it change to?
<robeph> *hint;  you can see what your name is when you talk
<tline> alright
<tline> so what is this, like kubuntu help?
<robeph> usually
<tline> are you kubuntu expert?
<robeph> actually,  not particularly
<astan> ok. i'm a little worried now. on my kubuntu desktop, i did have a bad server key, but my user key was good since it was generated on FreeBSD. should i consider my user key compromized none the less, since it has been stored on a machine with a bad server key?
<robeph> now if ya have a problem with gentoo I could rightly help,  but kubuntu,  aside from generic linux standard stuff,  nah
<robeph> astan: well... depends
<robeph> astan: personally I'd not.   unless you notice oddities about the house
<astan> robeph: what does it depend on?
<robeph> astan: if someone compromized yer box
<robeph> is it a pub key or prv?
#kubuntu 2008-05-14
<robeph> i tend to keep my keys on a well usb stick on my keyring :p
<robeph> privvies anyhow
<astan> robeph: what do you mean? it's a key pair, on public and one private.
<astan> *one.
<robeph> astan: well in my case,   I have public keys generated on gentoo all over the place...
<robeph> they're fine,
<robeph> now if my privvy key was all over the place,  or on a comp'd box I'd worry
<robeph> but the chances of someone actually having comp'd yer box and having your key is pretty slim unless you have a higher profile network,   or you're paranoid,  like I said,  it depends really,  I'm regen'ing my key and pairs since my private key has touched machines that are suspectrf
<astan> i don't know if my desktop has been compromised. but i do know that it had a bad server key for almost a year.
<robeph> astan: yep,
<robeph> astan: but the public knowledge of it hasn't been so widespread
<robeph> astan: its the skiddies I'd worry with
<yojhandry> #kubuntu-es
<robeph> astan: the people who found it aren't very dangerous in that regard,
<astan> yes exactly. hm ok.
<robeph> as i said,  depends...paranoia is often good,  doesn't hurt
<astan> i'm torn now, i don't know if i should regenerate or not.
<robeph> how difficult is it to regenerate and dissimenate?
<astan> yea. i use that user key to authenticate against KDE SVN, so i'd need to send them my new public key.
<robeph> eg how many pubs ya gotta spread?
<phoenixz> Where can I store static routes in a file so that they automatically will be applied with each reboot?
<robeph> astan: also,  be wary of the patch
<astan> actually i think it's only one.. to KDE SVN sysadmins.
<robeph> astan: its not up to par I don't believe,  more entropy,  but not standard yet
<astan> robeph: not standard? as in not upstream?
<robeph> no no
<robeph> it's like not the greatest patchwork
<robeph> they hopped some buffer reads around yada yada,  still not enough entropy/randomization
<robeph> although much more secure than current
<astan> okay.
<robeph> I'm not gonna trust it
<robeph> but astan your server key,  wouldn't gain access to intruders would it?
<robeph> if you use bsd gen'd key pair
<robeph> and no debian based openssl key pairs,  you needn't worry at all I'd not assume
<robeph> cos access via the pair is the only worry imho
<astan> that's what i'm asking.
<pteague> adept_notifier is the package updater in kubuntu right? what's the 1 in ubuntu?
<astan> okay, but then why does the wiki page at debian advice you to regenerate your server key?
<robeph> hell if I know
<robeph> oh
<robeph> cos ,
<robeph> MIM
<robeph> you could concievably falsify your server and be fooled into thinking someone else is you thus dropping passwords
<robeph> man in the middle?
<mistopher> hello does anybody can help me with the current projectM-libviasual and kubuntu feisty?
<robeph> and sniff out yer traffic
<mistopher> i got an compilation error when running cmake
<astan> robeph: ah right.
<Daisuke_Ido> !ot robeph, astan - this is a kubuntu support channel, not a security channel
<ubottu> Daisuke_Ido: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daisuke_Ido> !ot |robeph, astan - this is a kubuntu support channel, not a security channel
<ubottu> robeph, astan - this is a kubuntu support channel, not a security channel: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Daisuke_Ido> there we are
<robeph> Daisuke_Ido:  I know,  but this is support for current issue related to kubuntu since we're obviously both using it
<Daisuke_Ido> perfectly good talk about security, but this just isn't the place for it :)
<robeph> well this is relevent to his valid question
<robeph> should he regen his bsd gen'd key pair due to server key being weak
<astan> this is the biggest issue i've had with kubuntu so far. a boot failure would have been a better issue.
<robeph> since his key pair resides on weak key'd kubuntu box
<astan> well, i have to crash now. let's hope i'm not rooted :)
<robeph> doubt it ;p
<robeph> how about this,   adept froze and died during update
<robeph> now I can't update
<robeph> cos its still got a lock
<billyd> Why not apt?
<robeph> billyd: cos adept popped up when I booted when i just got home and said I needed to update openssl so I said go fer it?
<robeph> why ask silly questions
<robeph> why not emerge?
<Daisuke_Ido> !adeptfix | robeph
<ubottu> robeph: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<lars_> me no irc too good. How do I get to #xubuntu?
<robeph> lars_: /join #xubuntu
<lars_> never mind
<robeph> though I'm wondering how the heck you got in here.
<robeph> although most newer irc clients you can click the channel name when linked in channel
<Daisuke_Ido> "why not emerge?"?
<Dragnslcr> Is there any reason that I can't burn the 8.04 desktop CD image to a blank DVD?
<robeph> Daisuke_Ido:  he asked a dumb question =\
<robeph> I gave a dumb answer
<lars_> robeph: thanks. thats what I did
<robeph> no prob
<Daisuke_Ido> well, not really.  apt is the backend to all the package management, emerge isn't even in the picture.
<robeph> in the future though /join #channel_name works
<rower> kubuntu is great
<rower> only been on it for like less then an hour..
<robeph> rower: it's pretty
<robeph> rower: with kde4
<Daisuke_Ido> emerge is awesome, if you have that kind of time :)
<lars_> wtf?!?!11   *** Channel modes: secret, no messages from outside
<rower> and did things that took me to figure out how to do in win much longer ^
<rower> maby i will stick to this :D
<rower> its so logical..
<robeph> lars_: ?
<Daisuke_Ido> rower: the barriers to entry have fallen a lot, even since i started in 06
<rower> everyone that put something into this should get some real good creds
<lars_> robeh: ????    *** kubrick.freenode.net sets the channel mode to 'no messages from outside'.
<robeph> lars_: secret I think is opt for not allowing who's to see who resides inside,  and no msg from outside means people can't spam without being in channel
<Daisuke_Ido> it used to be that the three reasons not to go to linux were: office suite, drivers, and games
<Daisuke_Ido> then OOo came along, and then it was just drivers and games...
<rower> well now u can do everything :D
<robeph> because with IRC you can say /msg #channelname <message here>  to send things to channels without entering,,   makes for lotsa porn site links
<rower> well.. drivers is better in this than vista..
<rower> i promise..
<rower> :P
<Daisuke_Ido> now linux's hardware support is on par with windows' - for the most part - the only thing is games
<rower> and yeah.. cedega right?
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Daisuke_Ido> never ever ever
<Daisuke_Ido> wine
<rower> haha.. ehm
<robeph> only gimpy thing i've come across video wise is that my unlock dialogue doesn't show through the screensaver
<rower> cant play counter-strike on steam :S
<Daisuke_Ido> wine's actually blown way past cedega's compatibility :D
<robeph> and only like 4 screensavers seem to work =\
<rower> ooh..
<rower> so now steam works with wine ?
<Daisuke_Ido> for certain values of "works"
<robeph> rower: they had a vid on some site I saw playign COD4
<rower> hahaha
<rower> NICE
<rower> :D
<robeph> although it looked a bit clunky
<rower> my only intension in playing is counter-strike 1.6
<robeph> but it wasn't a screen full of .dll is missing 08xeej332#@d dieplz
<robeph> so that's good for me
<rower> then i have everything i want, mirc, xmms, pidgin and cs :D
<robeph> does wine handle tcp handling ok?
<Daisuke_Ido> robeph: seems to
<rower> this irc client is poor though ^
<Daisuke_Ido> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=1554 <- steam reports from winehq
<rower> ooooh it works like gold :D
<rower> haha this is really cool
<Daisuke_Ido> rower: a couple things - mirc under wine may work, but there are better clients.  and xmms is not available in 8.04, try audacious instead (spiritual successor to xmms)
<rower> its a pitty that i have an ati graphic card though
<rower> i have 6.04
<rower> or 6.06 :S
<robeph> i got ati also
<robeph> rower: do yer screensavers work ok?
<rower> dono
<rower> ait sucks :S
<rower> i baught my card for a premium card of wow ^
<Daisuke_Ido> rower: i might have to recommend upgrading, there's a new LTS out (8.04) and the version of wine in 6.06 is NOT going to work with steam
<rower> i was acculy kinda blown away how easy it was finding every setting i needed
<robeph> rower: no it doesn't
<rower> yeah i know
<robeph> rower: I have two ATI 3870's crossfire
<robeph> they work sexily =)  just not with linux drivers :'(
<Daisuke_Ido> you're looking at two years of improvement since dapper was released
<rower> woa
<rower> i have like the x700 card
<rower> hmm... so is there alot of things beeing imrpoved?
<robeph> Daisuke_ after that fix,  adept now segs every time I run it ><
<robeph> rower: indeed
<rower> is there anything outstanding from the previous
<Daisuke_Ido> robeph: welcome to adept
<rower> and the other thing that Xubuntu is better at is not flaming ppl asking really stupid questions ^
<Daisuke_Ido> you're better off with synaptic
<allen__> hello
<rower> oh i have to get to sleep
<rower> my works begins at like 5:45 tomorrow..
<rower> so i have a good 3h sleep infront of me :D
<allen__> does kubutno get all the same updaets as ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> rower: massive improvements in xorg, kde or gnome, depending on your preference, both have improved...  driver and hardware management is better
<Daisuke_Ido> allen__: yep
<rower> thats why i acculy installed linux today..
<rower> my power supply burnt on my other computer
<allen__> i like the desktop a lot better
<Daisuke_Ido> allen__: they use the same base system
<rower> nice
<Daisuke_Ido> allen__: that's cool, it's entirely up to individual choice what desktop environment you use :)
<allen__> i installed kubuntu because vista SP 1 lost my sound card...
<rower> in dapper drake the xord config chose the wrong drivers for my graphical card :S
<robeph> Daisuke_ you may know... I have the beta version of kubuntu,  would this be pretty much same as an uptodate new install from release?
<rower> haha i couldnt even install sp1 cause i had to little harddrivespace
<Daisuke_Ido> robeph: if you've got all the updates that have been released up til now, it's exactly the same
<robeph> Daisuke_ hrmm,  thought so
<rower> and also.. the system uses like 1,6gb of memory
<Dragnslcr> Anybody interested in wasting a blank DVD to verify a possible k3b bug?
<robeph> Daisuke_ prolly this kde4 being oddball
<allen__> i spent weeks trying to install it but it wouldn't show in windows update cause of a dell driver...un real!
<rower> and then i took a memorystick out of my comp and now it caches like 600mb ...
<rower> allen__: i just love windows.. noot
<allen__> ha
<billyd> Is there an 8.04 AND an 8.04LTS??
<allen__> unfortunatly, i know nothing about linux
<rower> ehm
<rower> no
<allen__> but here goes
<Daisuke_Ido> billyd: yes.
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu 8.04 is LTS
<Daisuke_Ido> kubuntu 8.04 is not
<allen__> what does lts mean?
<rower> aah.. :S
<Jucato> !lts | allen__
<ubottu> allen__: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<rower> Long time support
<rower> :D
<Daisuke_Ido> allen__: long term support
<rower> Term..
<rower> :S
<allen__> oh
<rower> almost got it right..
<allen__> kubuntu doesn't ave that?
<Rower> ls
<STSX> How can I add a sound icon to my system tray? I would like one similar to Gnome where I can pull up the sound configuration/volume levels.
<Dragnslcr> STSX- run kmix
<Daisuke_Ido> not with this release, for several reasons mostly corresponding to the kde3 and 4 development (or lack thereof)
<Jucato> allen__: not for this release. it's not something that Kubuntu decides on. it's given by Canonical
<allen__> ah ok
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: that's debatable though :D
<Rower> have to reboot..
<allen__> would it be better then to go with ubuntu?
<Rower> see you tomorrow at five
<Rower> ^
<billyd> When I tried a distro-upgarde to 8.04, it was ID's as 8.04 LTS in distro-upgrade tool window - must have been a mistake
<Dragnslcr> Basically, KDE3 won't be supported by the KDE devs for 3 years, and KDE4 isn't ready for general use yet
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: it is, but it's a fairly solid explanation
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragnslcr did a better job :)
 * Jucato will not try to repeat the whole debate so early in the morning...
<Dragnslcr> Will they try to make Kubuntu 8.10 LTS, or just wait until 10.04?
<Rower> hehe
<STSX> Dragnslcr: Thanks, and what do I have to do to get it to load on startup? Can I configure the program directly or do I have to add it to my ~/.kde/Autostart?
<Daisuke_Ido> no idea - it would make more sense to wait til 10.04
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: that will all depend on Canonical's "fairly solid" decusuib
<Jucato> 'decision*
<Dragnslcr> STSX- I think you'd have to add it to Autostart
<allen__> when will 10.4 come out?
<Dragnslcr> April 2010
<Daisuke_Ido> allen__: april of 2010
<Dragnslcr> Versions are always year.month
<allen__> oh ok
<allen__> ha, that's neat
<STSX> Dragnslcr: OK, no problem. Thanks. :)
<Jucato> STSX: if you've read the autostart guide, by default KDE saves and restores the previous session, so you just need to keep it running when you logout
<Jucato> unless you switched that off, then you'll have to put it into ~/.kde/Autostart/ (or /usr/share/autostart/)
<Dragnslcr> I'm still waiting for an Autostart manager in System Settings
<allen__> ok, million dollar question, can I et Cisco VPN working with WINE?
<STSX> Jucato: Yes, I did read it, but I deliberately set my KDE up so it doesn't restore the previous session--I start fresh each time. Thanks for the reminder tho.
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: KDE 4.1 has one (not sure if 4.0 already has)
<Dragnslcr> Ah, nice
<Dragnslcr> allen__- I think there's a Linux version of their VPN client
<allen__> oh sweet
<allen__> that's the last thing i need. I've been testing ubuntu for awhile, but like this interface better
<Dragnslcr> allen__- vpnc supposedly supports Cisco
<allen__> though tehre seems to be less programs that are available with kubuntu, or is it just me?
<allen__> i don't know what vpnc is
<Jucato> Kubuntu and Ubuntu have the same number of packages available
<Dragnslcr> Less than what, Ubuntu?
<allen__> ah ok
<Dragnslcr> More specifically, the same packages
<Dragnslcr> They use the same repository
<allen__> cool
<Dragnslcr> You can try installing the vpnc and kvpnc packages, see if that works for you
<Dragnslcr> I tried it with a Fortigate VPN that we have at our office, but I could never get it to work right
<allen__> i may try WINE or the linux version of cisco
<allen__> if I can get that to work I can install this for real. I have it ona sun virtualbox now
<Dragnslcr> I don't know if running a VPN client under Wine will work
<allen__> oh
<allen__> could be a problem
<Zefir> Hm, what's the best program for recording your desktop for compiz-fusion show-offs?
<Dragnslcr> I think Cisco generally does a good job supporting Linux though
<Jucato> "could be a problem" if you don't try the suggestions first
<Jucato> before concluding that you have to absolutely use Wine for it :)
<allen__> true
<Dragnslcr> It's been nice for me at home. I don't run anything in Wine anymore, don't need to boot into Windows at all
<allen__> there's a few things i would miss, like poker stars.net
<allen__> and eve online
<allen__> i need Wine for that right?
<o0Chris0o> !ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Dragnslcr> Any web sites should work fine
<allen__> no, the software for it
<allen__> i know websites will be fine
<allen__> it's an install
<Dragnslcr> Oh, I thought pokerstars.net just used a web-based client
<allen__> nope
<allen__> it's a small install
<rower> how do i assosiate xmms with .mp3 files?
<allen__> ok thanks for the info, must run
<Jucato> allen__: oh look, 2nd Google result: http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/security/vpn_client/cisco_vpn_client/vpn_client46/linux_solaris/uglinsol.html
<CrashMaster_> Google is my hero
<calitos> i cant install the compiz
<robeph> how do I manually update things with apt =\
<robeph> eg wildcareds,  queryable would be preferable,  need to stay current versions save for all openssl updates
<robeph> but not something goofy like dselect cos i gotta do it on like 50 boxes
<rower> how do i assosiate xmms with .mp3 files?
<billyd> Download the Apt HowTo from the www.tldp.org
<Jucato> robeph: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Jucato> done
<Jucato> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<orangepeelbeef> can anyone point me to the auto login feature of kdm
<calitos> how can i conig compiz if the bash file is not found?
<rower> how do i assosiate xmms with .mp3 files?
<Daisuke_Ido> you do know xmms is incredibly outdated, right?
<Daisuke_Ido> and there are literally dozens of better alternatives these days
<wesley__> doesnt ubuntu use xmms ?
<Jucato> Ubuntu uses Rhythmbox
<Zefir> What's the best software for screencasting with Kubuntu? I'm having trouble with Istanbul...
<Daisuke_Ido> kubuntu uses amarok
<Daisuke_Ido> wesley__: xmms is actually no longer in the repos for the new release
<rower> hello
<rower> ping
<tinin> Hi,  is anyone able to watch their *.3gp cellphone videos with sound?
<orangepeelbeef> where can i configure auto-login for kdm
<Daisuke_Ido> yep, you're still here rower :)
<rower> Daisuke_: well didnt get the other ones to work with mp3s
<rower> Daisuke_: if i get the default one working with mp3 i would be happy..
<rower> Daisuke_: maby there is a package
<tinin> orangepeelbeef system config - advanced -
<orangepeelbeef> tinin: thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> rower: there is a package, i'm thinking libxine-extracodecs
<tinin> np
<Daisuke_Ido> had to think what it was for dapper
<rower> how to copy something into term
<rower> what was the command :S
<tinin> rower clicking the mousewheel you can paste what you have just selected
<robeph> Daisuke_Ido: when I installed the updates using adept,   it had like 5 or so openssl pkgs ,  updating via CL apt-get however only shows one,   how can I get it to install all these as they appeared critical
<Jucato> rower: Shift+Insert pastes
<CrashMaster_> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<robeph> Jucato: lol my keyboard at work...has no insert,  just a big delete key...took months to get used to that
<Daisuke_Ido> robeph: apparently those, at least, already installed
<Jucato> <Jucato> robeph: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<rower> didnt find any codecs
<rower> gah
<Jucato> robeph: ouch :/
<rower> i have to get to sleep so i can get to work :S
<robeph> Daisuke_Ido: lemme rephrase this is on production boxes,  not this one
<Jucato> rower: what version of Kubuntu?
<rower> Daisuke_: didnt find the package
<rower> 6.06
<Daisuke_Ido> robeph: apt-cache policy <packagename> will tell if it's installed
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: was it libxine-extracodecs in dapper?
<Jucato> rower: "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<Jucato> I believe so
<robeph> Jucato: I cannot
<rower> yeah know.. didnt work
<Jucato> BUT you have to enable multiverse
<Jucato> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<robeph> Jucato: I need to remain at the current versioning for everything except openssl related stuff
<rower> package is not availible
<rower> multiverse?
<Jucato> rower: <Jucato> BUT you have to enable multiverse
<Jucato> see the link above
<rower> i have gotten # out of sources.list
<rower> and also apt-get update
<rower> and updatedb
<robeph>  Daisuke_Ido does upgrading a single pkg pull deps?   if no how can I say pull an empty dep tree for it
<robeph> oh,  I bet this is my problem
<Daisuke_Ido> if the dependencies aren't there, it will install required dependencies (it wouldn't have installed if it couldn't install deps)
<robeph> this is gutsy
<robeph> is there no openssl fix for it?
<Daisuke_Ido> not sure
<robeph> thats bad news
<robeph> =\
<phoenixz> I just had my disc full and KDE4 went nuts.. Now even after reboot and with enough space available, I keep getting DCOP related errors for kontact, konversation, amarok, katapult, etc..
<phoenixz> /usr/bin/iceauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/sven/.ICEauthority ICE Connection rejected!
<phoenixz> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<phoenixz> ICE Connection rejected!
<mot_> here's a question
<phoenixz> DCOPServer self-test failed
<mot_> let's say i have a folder on my desktop
<phoenixz> How can I fix this?
<phoenixz> I already started dcopserver but that one fails too
<mot_> ehh nevermind
<CrashMaster_> Well
<CrashMaster_> He didnt seem happy
<phoenixz> Could this somehow be related to the openssh update I just had 1 hour ago? Since its some sort of authentication error?
<rower> hmm didnt got it to work
<rower> :S
<rower> gah
<rower> trying to install vlc
<rower> lets see how that works
<Jucato> phoenixz: dcop doesn't use ssh afaik. so it wouldn't be related
<Jucato> more like X-related errors (since it mentions .ICEauthority)
<Zefir> Could someone help me? I wonder what is it that the guy is using in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPecBxM2f6c&feature=related It's on the top of the screen, he's doing some pretty neat things with it at the end.
<ign0ramus> hi all.  easy one for you: what is the package name the latest Hardy qt package?  Right now, I only have 3.3.8 installed...
<Jucato> !info libqt4
<ubottu> Package libqt4 does not exist in hardy
<Jucato> er..
<ign0ramus> that's the problem i ran into ;)
<phoenixz> Jucato, okay.. but still, seems like DCOP does no longer want to start.. and without DCOP, no KDE it seemns\
<mot_> why is it that if i add myself to group 'vboxusers' it removes me from group 'admin'?
<Jucato> mot_: how are you adding yourself to the group?
<mot_> usermod -G vboxusers
<mot_> (to use virtualbox)
<mot_> and whenever i do that, it automatically removes me from 'admin'
<Jucato> oh, I think you're supposed to put -a there
<Jucato> -a -G
<mot_> -aG ?
<mot_> what does a do?
<Jucato> "append"
<Jucato> a plain -G will just replace all your secondary groups with the group(s) you specify. -a will make sure that it adds them instead of replacing them
<Jucato> you can also just use the GUI in System Settings
<mot_> thanks
<mot_> got it
<rower> haha now i got it working :D
<rower> thanx mates
<Jucato> ign0ramus: what are you trying to do with Qt4?
<ign0ramus> jucato: install vidalia
<Jucato> ign0ramus: compiling?
<rower> it works :D
<rower> now im going to bed
<Jucato> rower: great! good night
<ign0ramus> jucato: yes. older versions are qt-dependent
<Jucato> ign0ramus: that makes it simpler. install libqt4-dev :D
<ign0ramus> jucato: are you kidding me?
<Jucato> er wait
<ign0ramus> *doh*
<Jucato> does it need qt3 or qt4?
<ign0ramus> 4 or greater
<Jucato> if qt3: libqt3-mt-dev
<Jucato> ah ok. libqt4-dev indeed
<ign0ramus> jucato: apt is telling me i have qt4, but many apps (not just vidalia) are reporting qt 3.3.8
<Jucato> hint: if what you are compiling complains about missing headers, look for the -dev packages for those packages
<Jucato> hm.. I think you need to set it to use qt4 (qt3 is being used by default)
<nohelphere> now I need qemu to have a different IP
<ign0ramus> jucato: where do i point the compiler (where is qt4 stored)?
<Jucato> hm.. hold on...
<nohelphere> i need to make qemu have a different IP than the host
<ign0ramus> jucato: restarting x brb
<Jucato> ign0ramus: I have your answer now
<Jucato> "sudo update-alternatives --config qmake"
<Jucato> to switch between which Qt to use as default
<ign0ramus> jucato: interesting.  i shall try now. thx
<ign0ramus> jucato: done.  should i restart x now?
<Jucato> why?
<ign0ramus> because compiler still complains
<ign0ramus> oh wait...
<ign0ramus> i need to "make clean" yeh?
<Jucato> perhaps
<Jucato> you suse you chose the Qt 4 qmake?
<ign0ramus> jucato: yes, but I'll run once more ;)
<CrashMaster_> Jucato: You seem like a pretty smart person. Gotta question for you, if you find a free moment.
<ign0ramus> jucato: "Using '/usr/bin/qmake-qt4' to provide 'qmake'."
<Jucato> CrashMaster_: if I can answer
<CrashMaster_> Jucato: You're familiar with the ctrl-alt-bkspc making the Xserver restart, yes?
<Jucato> um yes
<ign0ramus> jucato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11955/
<Jucato> ign0ramus: what is the result of "qmake -v"
<ign0ramus> Jucato: "Using Qt version 4.4.0 in /usr/lib"
<CrashMaster_> Jucato: Um. Nevermind. I just realized im high and don't remember what I wanted. Thanks anyway though.
<ign0ramus> wtf?
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> ign0ramus: strange...
<ign0ramus> jucato: also, i have a sysmon running that is also reporting qt 3.3.8
<Jucato> what do you mean by "reporting"?
<Jucato> well it's pointing to the correct intended Qt 4 version... not sure why vidalia is still complaining
<ign0ramus> Jucato: the system monitor shows what version of kde and qt i'm running, and it says "kde 3.5.9/qt 3.3.8"
<Jucato> well of course. KDE 3 uses Qt 3
<Jucato> no problem there :)
<ign0ramus> Jucato: " ... Qt development packages, or you can specify an explicit path using --with-qt-dir"... what about this option?
<Jucato> Qt dev packages = libqt4-dev. not sure how to use --with-qt-dir...
<ign0ramus> me neither :/
<Jucato> could it be that it's incompatible with 4.4 :)
<Jucato> best to ask in vidalia's forums or channel if they have one
<Jucato> (you could probably try asking in #qt as well)
<Jucato> but that's usually for programmers
<ign0ramus> Jucato: that's a good point... i'll try the SVN version that uses cmake and see if i have better luck
<ign0ramus> thanks
<Jucato> (shouldn't really change a thing... cmake doesn't replace qt...)
<ign0ramus> Jucato: there's also a hardy .deb package... maybe i'll try that
<Jucato> :)
<pottytheshitter> is wubi safe?
<Jucato> so why are you trying to compile again? :)
<Jucato> pottytheshitter: can you please change your nick
<pottytheshitter> yeah 1 sec
<ign0ramus> Jucato: because for some reason, the .deb package installs, but the gui keeps freezing
<ign0ramus> Jucato: believe me, i don't compile as a first resort ;)
<Jucato> bug? :)
<ign0ramus> Jucato: prolly.  only since updating to either hardy or kernel 2.6.24-17 does it not work any more.  but nothing about it on their docs page...
<ign0ramus> Jucato: i think it was the kernel upgrade-- could that cause problems?
 * ign0ramus is a nub
<Jucato> no idea... I don't even know what vidalia is :)
<ign0ramus> Jucato: a frontend for tor/privoxy - anonymous web-browsing
<o0Chris0o> hey guys
<o0Chris0o> how do I slow the speed of my scroll?
<o0Chris0o> I got it down to one line
<o0Chris0o> but its still scrolling fast
<robeph> uh
<robeph> if its scrolling one line per click / press
<robeph> how is it too fast
<o0Chris0o> Id like to know why too
<o0Chris0o> thats what I am trying to figure out
<robeph> whatre you using to scroll?
<o0Chris0o> mouse wheel
<robeph> o
<robeph> is it fast?  or is it like
<robeph> you hit it and it goes down 50 lines
<robeph> it's Zaxis that'll be set somewhere for mouse settings
<robeph> xorg.conf used to have some settings
<robeph> haven't touched in ages
<robeph> look for zaxis / Zaxis ,  forget how its cased
<robeph> it'll have something like minspeed /maxspeed
<o0Chris0o> look for it where?
<robeph> xorg.conf?
<robeph> the ocnfig file for xorg
<o0Chris0o> I see
<robeph> ...dur... ubuntu does some oddballs with the configging,  I dunno where it stores it if it's just working™
<o0Chris0o> I see
<robeph> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<o0Chris0o> brb
<robeph> although wait
<robeph> minspeed is pad speed on touchpads
<robeph> like my lappy
<robeph> hrm
<robeph> scroll wheel is just a "button"
<robeph> it's like clicking any other button,  just has a vertical roll
<robeph> thing is you may be sending multiple events per "click"
<robeph> does the scroll wheel click when ya roll it?
<robeph> oh he left
<robeph> der
<robeph> and I missed the ice cream truck
<robeph> :(
<alucardromero> Could somebody slap me with the correct way to compile purple-plugin-pack for finch?
<robeph> uhm
<alucardromero> I do ./configure and it displays "build for finch... NO"
<alucardromero> I'd like that to say yes.
<robeph> does it not come in binary?
<robeph> lol
<robeph> then edit it =)
<alucardromero> lol
<robeph> and put "yes" in there
<alucardromero> Imagine?
<robeph> although it won't do much I don't think
<alucardromero> LoL
<alucardromero> I did download the binary, but nothing showed up in finch.
<o0Chris0o> hey guys, how do I find out which audio drivers I have..either arts or alsa
<robeph> alucardromero: you got the pkg from apt?
<alucardromero> No, I have the source.
<robeph> o0Chris0o:  hey what mouse you got
<robeph> wireless right?
<alucardromero> tar.gz
<o0Chris0o> I am playing a few sounds clips and it sounds like it is scratchy at the end
<robeph> dual boot windows?
<robeph> alucardromero: I meant did ya try the ones in pkg manager?
<o0Chris0o> robeph: I have...I know I know don't say it! Microsoft wireless mouse
<robeph> no no
<robeph> it's sorta that problem though
<robeph> ;)
<o0Chris0o> figures
<robeph> they cache some sorta weird crap if you can call it caching
<robeph> try this cutesly little fix
<robeph> you dual boot windows yeh?
<o0Chris0o> no
<robeph> o
<o0Chris0o> no winders for me
<robeph> well crap
<o0Chris0o> lol
<robeph> that was the prbolem most had
<robeph> but try this anyhow
<alucardromero> robeph: The system has no monitor, and it's server edition... so, no.
<o0Chris0o> I got wine
<robeph> unplug it and stick it back in =s
<o0Chris0o> ahh ok
<alucardromero> I did use apt-get though but that was pidgin-plugin-pack
<robeph> o0Chris0o:  some weird thing about the base station caching commands on the scroll wheel yada yada wtf and why,  but it seemed to fix most peoples problem that I read on various forums
<robeph> like it would send 6 events for each scrolly
<robeph> alucardromero: hrmm,  let's see..
<o0Chris0o> robeph: I see
<robeph> o0Chris0o: did that helop by chance? heh
<Ttech> Hai
<robeph> I dunno why it would to be frankfully honest,  but like 6 diff posts (and multiples within each) said that helped theirs
<robeph> alucardromero: I'm not sure why it won't build
<alucardromero> I'm not sure either.
<alucardromero> I don't know if there's a flag that's there I'm not aware of... or if compiling some metamorphic case of diarrhea... I'm just not sure.
<robeph> well it's not even getting that far
<robeph> it's just choking o ./configure right?
<robeph> just a lil one liner sayin,  no
<robeph> where's the package you're trying to build
<robeph> er... url to where ya got it
<robeph> cos I'm not familiar I'll look at it though see if I can build it
<alucardromero> Okay, one sec...
<alucardromero> plugins.guifications.org/trac/wiki/PluginPack
<robeph> thats the pidgin one yeh?
<robeph> same set as in apt?
<o0Chris0o> I am playing a few sounds clips and it sounds like it is scratchy at the end..any way to fix that?
<o0Chris0o> they are KDE system sounds
<alucardromero> Yeah.
<robeph> o0Chris0o: what are ya playing?
<robeph> mp3/wav/aiff yada yadas
<o0Chris0o> they are just system sounds that are built in with KDE
<robeph> and what player
<robeph> o
<o0Chris0o> not sure exactly what I am using
<o0Chris0o> I think Alsa
<robeph> hmm
<o0Chris0o> yeah
<o0Chris0o> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<robeph> I mean at root you use alsa
<robeph> but I'm not sure if it has some mixer that may be joshing things up
<o0Chris0o> brb gonan check these sites out
<robeph> arts thats it
<robeph> wait
<robeph> is there sounds when you do stuff like close windowS?
<robeph> i hear the startup racket,  but never anything else =\
<robeph> and should arts be running two processes?
<robeph> oh nm had system noise down ^^
<robeph> alucardromero: and the apt pkg pidgin-plugin-pack doesn't work for ya?
<alucardromero> Nope.
<jmichaelx> i am having some problem with X not being willing to be revived after my screen goes to sleep, and have decided t o try to install a newer nvidia driver using envy. should i first un-install nvidia-glx-new before sing envy?
<jmichaelx> using*
<robeph> jmichaelx: does it actually come on?
<robeph> jmichaelx: or does the box lock up :(  mine does that on another machine with a nforce onboard
<jmichaelx> robeph: the screen does come on, but is locked up. i can move the cursor around, but cannot do anything, and am forced to reboot.
<robeph> ah
<robeph> no idea then :-\
<jmichaelx> i upgraded from 8.04, and am considering a fresh install.... but i don't want to do that , of course, if it isn't going to correct the problem
<CrashMaster_> kde 3.5 or 4 ?
<jmichaelx> 3.5
<jmichaelx> well, i have kde4 installed, too, but have not been using it much
<maduser> I am having no problems with 4
<CrashMaster_> desktop or lappy?
<jmichaelx> CrashMaster_: desktop
<CrashMaster_> then  yes
<CrashMaster_> prior to upping the drivers, lose the old ones
<jmichaelx> CrashMaster_: ty
<jmichaelx> i am only assuming that the drivers i get from envy will be newer...
<jmichaelx> i was also wondering what the difference was between 'envy' and 'envyng-common'
<CrashMaster_> based on the package names, i'd say that envy-ng-common is the core app, and that envy is a front end of some kind
<jmichaelx> could be, except that i have envy installed, but not envyng-common... would the ng possibly mean 'no gui'?
<CrashMaster_> I believe so
<jmichaelx> ah ok, that makes sense
<jmichaelx> ok, i am going to try to change nvidia drivers and see what i have
<jmichaelx> thanks for the help
<o0Chris0o> anyone familiar with the kubuntu sound system and troubleshooting? I need some help plz
<o0Chris0o> I am playing a few sounds clips and it sounds like it is scratchy and it over lapse..any way to fix that?
<pyarra> hi folks, I'm happy to report that my screen-switching issue from Monday now has a workaround
<CrashMaster_> pyarra: I dont remember you or your issue, but I'll happily take credit for the fix!
<pyarra> seems the default kernel is the culprit - an older kernel allows the screen switch to work
<fildo> that nvidia issue is with the driver
<yao_ziyuan> i just saved a session profile in konsole.
<fildo> u have to download it from nvidia and install it that way
<yao_ziyuan> now how do i load it?
<pyarra> CrashMaster: I owe it all to you :-)
<o0Chris0o> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pyarra> actually, I don't, I found the workaround myself
<yao_ziyuan> !session
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<CrashMaster_> awwwww
<yao_ziyuan> !sessionprofile
<ubottu> Factoid sessionprofile not found
<pyarra> but hey, you seem like a nice IRC entity, you can have some credit too
<yao_ziyuan> !session profile
<ubottu> Factoid session profile not found
<CrashMaster_> ... i think you made that word up.
<shane_> hello
<shane_> here can i get info on installing wireless card more specific dlink dl510 marvel chip
<shane_> does anyone no where i can get help
<CrashMaster_> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shane_> iv read tons of how toos and forums and none seem to do the trick
<CrashMaster_> well
<CrashMaster_> lets see what we can do then
<CrashMaster_> Describe the problem
<shane_> well it dif every time
<shane_> i install the ndiswrapper file mrv8k51.inf
<CrashMaster_> k
<shane_> it was in there now its not
<shane_> it wont show a ndiswrapper list
<CrashMaster_> sudo ndiswrapper -l
<shane_> i cant open network manager
<CrashMaster_> Do it from the console
<shane_> tryed that
<shane_> just gives me new line not even an error code
<CrashMaster_> really?
<shane_> yup
<CrashMaster_> reinstall the driver.
<CrashMaster_> sudo ndiswrapper -i driver.inf
<CrashMaster_> make sure you have the needed binaries in the same directory
<sirmike1970md> hi all i am using kde 4 with kubuntu and my wallpaper wont appear it's still grey is there something i'm missing
<shane_> i get couldnt open no such file or derectory
<CrashMaster_> are you running it from the same dir as the downloaded windows drivers?
<shane_> im a newb extreem
<shane_> i got the info this time from wifidocsédwl-g510
<shane_> i followed that 2 a t and i still get probs
<shane_> ok im tryin to install a dl-510 g wireless card with marvel chip
<shane_> any one that can translate the codes im gettin into english would be great
<shane_> shane@shane-p42gig-kids:~$ ndiswrapper -i Win98/mrv8k51.inf
<shane_> couldn't create /etc/ndiswrapper/mrv8k51: Permission denied at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 194.
<CrashMaster_> sudo
<shane_> this is what i get
<CrashMaster_> must use SUDO
<shane_> thanks man
<shane_> like i said im a newbe it installed that time
<CrashMaster_> good
<CrashMaster_> now
<CrashMaster_> sudo ndiswreapper -m
<CrashMaster_> sudo ndiswrapper -m
<shane_> mrv8k51 : driver installed
<shane_> 	device (11AB:1FA6) present
<shane_> thank u so much crashmaster i have been fighting all night with this
<CrashMaster_> all gravy
<CrashMaster_> iwconfig to make sure its ther
<shane_> must i use sudo on all comands then
<CrashMaster_> anything to do with the kernel, or installing stuff, yeah
<o0Chris0o> I am playing a few sound clips and it sounds like it is scratchy and it over lapse..any way to fix that? I been through some of the fixes, but it doesn't seem like it is working
<shane_> lo        no wireless extensions.
<shane_> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<shane_> i checked i have the driver but no devise yet
<CrashMaster_> shane_: think you have to reboot now
<shane_> i do have to run modprobe first though right
<CrashMaster_> no,
<CrashMaster_> the ndiswrapper -m takes care of that
<shane_> ok will be back gonna give it a shot
<GuyFromHell> If i get Kuby KDE4 remix, would i be getting the 4.0.0 or 4.0...3 i think it is?
<Jucato> 4.0.3
<Jucato> 4.0.4 updates available
<GuyFromHell> Jucato, k thanks
<Jucato> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ihcus> hi ppl ..can anyone ..tell me which one is better , like kubuntu or ubuntu ......i am a newbie and i am trying ubuntu and am interested in trying kubuntu
<Jucato> !better | ihcus
<ubottu> ihcus: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<flaccid> but we like the K
<Jucato> ihcus: of course, you are asking in #kubuntu, what answer do you expect to get? ;)
<shane_> ok crashmaster i restarted an still no device
<CrashMaster_> I..  what?1
<ihcus> jucato : hahahha nice one .....but still can u tell me where kubuntu excels over ubuntu
<CrashMaster_> grr
<shane_> it says driver install and device present
<CrashMaster_> sudo ndiswrapper -l
<Jucato> ihcus: Kubuntu uses KDE. that alone is enough reason (for me) :P
<o0Chris0o> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<CrashMaster_> sudo lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<Jucato> ihcus: an old article, might still be relevant: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome
<shane_> nothin showed up just new line
<Jucato> ihcus: although I'd have to painfully admit that Ubuntu does have some development advantages by virtue of the fact that it gets more attention (it is the poster child after all). but that's just Ubuntu-specific. doesn't apply to KDE vs. GNOME situations in general...
<CrashMaster_> hm
<CrashMaster_> run modprobe then
<shane_> kk
<shane_> ok now im trully stumped
<shane_> the driver is installed and the device is pressent but not on
<shane_> i ran modprobe and it didnt do nothin
<frank23> shane_: check dmesg to see what modprobe did
<tales_2010> is there a way to add a button to switch to desktop?
<tales_2010> or view desktop
<bibstha> tales_2010: add the show desktop applet?
<fildo> bye
<Jucato> and Ctrl+Alt+D
<shane_> right now im in gedit and i added ndiswrapper to it and it wont save says i do not have permision
<tales_2010> ctrl alt D doesnt work
<frank23> tales_2010: Add panel -> Show desktop
<bibstha> tales_2010: u are in kubuntu right? add the show desktop applet in the taskbar
<shane_> wlan0 link is not ready
<CrashMaster_> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Jucato> tales_2010: right-click on the panel -> Add Applet to Panel -> look for Show Desktop and add it
<Jucato> frank23: not "Add Panel" though :)
<bibstha> are u folks having problem with firefox 2 and audio programs?
<shane_> hey crash that just gave me new line again
<CrashMaster_> try the wireless nwow
<o0Chris0o> I am playing a few sound clips and it sounds like it is scratchy and it over lapse..any way to fix that? I been through some of the fixes, but it doesn't seem like it is working
<bibstha> whenever i play utube and at the same time try to play amarok, amarok complains no suitable xine device
<shane_> hey its there
<tales_2010> Jucato: there's no show desktop on kde4
<shane_> ok i need to config wireless now
<Jucato> tales_2010: ah yes... that's in the works
<Jucato> shane_: but use Ctrl+F12 in the meantime
<CrashMaster_> knetworkmanager should handle it
<Jucato> er.. sorry shane_
<tales_2010> Jucato: thank you!
<Jucato> tales_2010: but use Ctrl+F12 in the meantime
<Jucato> :)
<shane_> knetworkmanager i can get that in add remove apps
<Jucato> (knetworkmanager should be installed by default)
<shane_> i have kwifimanager
<CrashMaster_> knetworkmanager is superior
<shane_> ok i will track it down and load it
<shane_> kwifi has signal now but i still have no led
<shane_> is that an isue
<CrashMaster_> nah
<CrashMaster_> unless it really bugs you
<mikedomo> hi everybody
<mikedomo> i  will like to get the unnoficial compizfusion plugins
<Annon-a-user> does anyone know how to restore the ability for screensavers like phosphor to use a text program for output, I think hardy broke it
<Jucato> mikedomo: perhaps #compiz-fusion people would know
<shane__> im back
<shane__> ok i moved the pc back to the kids room driver there device present
<shane__> no conect
<roconnor> I wish kpdf wouldn't print boxes around hyperlinks on the printer.  It makes kpdf look moronic.
<shane__> one more time please last thing i did that made it work was?
<shane__> hey crashmaster what was the comand i used to get conect and how do i save that
<shane__> when i shut down it reset
<shane__> ok i got it on
<H2OyJaBoN> hi all
<H2OyJaBoN> hi
<H2OyJaBoN> what are the "problems" of pass the "noapic" parameter to kernel?
<rhyme>  Anyone know how to bring kubuntu down to run level 3? sudo init 3 doesn't seem to work like it does in some other distros
<rhyme> i just want to kill X11
<rhyme> and install nvidia drivers
<Jucato> rhyme: logout first, go to a console (Ctrl+Alt+F1) and run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<heinkel_111> that should do it
<rhyme> thanks.
<heinkel_111> and the nvidia driver install is right outof the box if you have nothing on your computer of the sort from before
<heinkel_111> if you have previous versions they must be removed first
<joe_> hi room
<uhriventis> I've two problems, when I boot I have to use the command xserver to start of course xserver to get out of the black and white screen. Then the other is some things will close out of no where
<sirmike1970md> what is the trick to getting  rights for watching dvds
<uhriventis> ...
<jetsaredim> was there anything openvpn-related recently released?
<jetsaredim> I can't get my openvpn setup working - no tun0
<bruce_> is a server hard to set using kubuntu?
<bruce_> set up
<bruce_> anyone here?
<genii> Yup
<genii> bruce_: I haven't had much issues with server install.
<bruce_> wasn't sure if it was working
<genii> Remember no graphical interface however
<genii> eg: no gnome or KDE etc
<level1> hi genii
<bruce_> is there a setup program
<bruce_> ?
<genii> bruce_: Yes, the server install cd runs a text based installer
<level1> bruce_: have you every installed kubuntu using the "alternate install cd"?
<genii> level1: Hi, btw :)
<bruce_> I just did but I do not know what to do with it now that it is installed
<bruce_> I just have a command prompt
<genii> bruce_: Traditionally no desktop is on server. You would normally be ssh in from something with a gui to administer it, or to use web control panels for whatever app to administer like phpmyadmin for mysql or so on
<genii> bruce_: Normally you would have some idea of what use you want for it like serving webpages or so, and then develop a roadmap from there
<bruce_> so after you install it you just log on from another computer?
<bruce_> I just want to use it as a home file server.
<genii> bruce_: You will just get the same command prompt of course.
<dwidmann_laptop> ssh ftw
<level1> bruce_: yeah, you find out the ip address of the server, then, from another computer, do "ssh <username>@<ipaddress>" and you'll be able to run commands
<level1> thats ssh
<dwidmann_laptop> level1: you can use the hostname too y'know
<genii> bruce_: So then look into the web app of SWAT and install it along with samba using commandline tool of apt-get or synaptic or so. Then you can go by web browser to the SWAT page of the server from another box
<genii> bruce_: You might get some server-specific help also in #ubuntu-server channel
<level1> dwidmann_laptop: yeah, that requires extra setup with editing host files and such
<level1> I was thinking about getting a server but what would I do with it?
<genii> Serve things? ;)
<dwidmann_laptop> level1: has worked out of the box with all 4 of my kubuntu setups
<bruce_> thanks
<level1> dwidmann_laptop: no, no, no, you have to add the hostname to /etc/hosts... otherwise, how would your computer know what the ip address of your server could possibly be?
<level1> what is it supposed to guess?
<dwidmann_laptop> level1: avahi
<calcmandan> How does one get k3b to support double layer dvd writing? It worked in 6.06 and I can't find anything related that helps me out.  Thanks.
<dwidmann_laptop> calcmandan: I should assume that if it were going to work it would be working ootb ...
<calcmandan> dwidmann_laptop: me too.
<calcmandan> they don't usually take away critical features like dvd burning from dvd burning software, but meh.
<dwidmann_laptop> calcmandan: what sort of messages does it give you about it?
<genii> Mine burns dual-layer no issues, clean 8.04 install
<calcmandan> genii: me too.
<calcmandan> K3b does not support copying multi-session DVDs.
<calcmandan> it did before, that's what's pissing me off.
<dwidmann_laptop> if k3b doesn't calcmandan, perhaps dd does :)
<calcmandan> dwidmann_laptop: oh i have other software that works. but my other half is used to and comfortable with k3b. I'm not always around to burn dvd's.
<dwidmann_laptop> calcmandan: will it copy okay if you tell it to create ISO image only, then burn with the ISO image?
<ubuntu__> gygy
<calcmandan> dwidmann_laptop: no, i tried every combination. i'm sure it's a library i'm missing or something.
<calcmandan> installed libk3b-dev..  going to reboot and see if it works then.
<harolddong> all of my non-linux partitions seem to be really fickle about automouting.  Usually if they dont want to mount booting into windows and then back into kubuntu seems to fix it for some reason but now that's not even helping
<harolddong> does hardy handle driving in a new way?  Because I never had this problem in gutsy
<Xbehave> driving?
<harolddong> *does hardy handle drive mounting
<harolddong> sory
<harolddong> I can see the partitions in the file manager but they just won't mount
<Xbehave> oh right, i wouldnt think so itll just pass the paramerters to mount
<Xbehave> are they in your fstab?
<harolddong> yes they are in fstab. I used the diskmounter utility when I first started having this problem to add them because I figured that kubuntu itself must have been doing it wrong... but the problem persists
<Xbehave> if they are ther then try mount -a as should show if they can be mounted
<Xbehave> i suspect that theyre being picked up with errors, so adding a line to the end of fstab that says to mount read only on errors should get around it, but i dont know what the command is atm
<harolddong> "sudo mount -a" made everything mount but why arent they doing it automatically?
<harolddong> hmm
<o0Chris0o> how do I install a font
<o0Chris0o> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<o0Chris0o> anyone around
<o0Chris0o> that how to is for ubuntu
<o0Chris0o> I don'
<o0Chris0o> t have synaptic
<dwidmann_laptop> o0Chris0o: go to system settings -> fonts
<Jucato> substitute Adept for Synaptic
<comodo> can someone tell me how to install flashplayer in firefox?
<comodo> on kubuntu
<dwidmann_laptop> umm, o0Chris0o, I mean system setttings -> appearance -> font installer
<o0Chris0o> ty
<o0Chris0o> I found it dwidmann_laptopI had to remember, I've done it before
<Jucato> (unless he was trying to install msttcorefonts...)
<dwidmann_laptop> Jucato: I'd sooner assume something that didn't involve installing mutliverse packages first :)
<mateusz> hello?
<mateusz> HELL!!!
<mateusz> hello
<mateusz> anybody there?
<mateusz> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<emilsedgh> ask
<mateusz> how do i register for this IRC channel?
<emilsedgh> !register | mateusz
<ubottu> mateusz: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<uhriventis> Uhg, Kubuntu runs to slow I'm going to have to switch back to XP
<uhriventis> (which isn't a bad OS no matter what anyone says
<uhriventis> :^(
<uhriventis> I wish I didn't have to
<Daisuke_Ido> what are your system specs
<Daisuke_Ido> it's always better to try to pinpoint the problem rather than give up
<uhriventis> Well, my specs are older. But, they ran FAST on XP encluding newer games.
<Daisuke_Ido> and there are a whole lot of people who would argue the concept of anything Windows being good.
<uhriventis> I run a 2.3 celeron 80 gig HD 64 meg vid card on Linux only because my 256 ATI won't work on linux
<Daisuke_Ido> are you running the 3.5 or 4.0 release of kubuntu?
<uhriventis> 3.5
<uhriventis> And I understand Windows isn't the best
<Daisuke_Ido> and what's the newer ati model?
<Daisuke_Ido> because most should work
<Daisuke_Ido> now, anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> a year ago, no way
<uhriventis> But you got to think they produce millions of disc and they all work on all systems. But, linux only works on select few in my experience
<uhriventis> Ubuntu base linux os's is the only one that I could get to work
<uhriventis> It's an older ATI
<uhriventis> 9250
<Daisuke_Ido> windows works on so many things because hardware companies are at their beck and call.
<uhriventis> Which if you look on google. ALOT of people have problems with
<uhriventis> Which is good
<uhriventis> And bad
<Daisuke_Ido> and yeah, that's not the happiest card in linux
<mateusz> true
<uhriventis> Windows is an addiction
<uhriventis> But, it works
<uhriventis> You know?
<mateusz> xp is the best OS from microsoft
<Daisuke_Ido> uhriventis: i've got my chip, i've been clean for two years now
<uhriventis> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> mateusz: that's like saying aids is the best virus from a hooker.
<uhriventis> Do you run the Radeon 9250?
<gloria> ciao
<uhriventis> Daisuke, I'm not bashing linux. I LOVE the idea of it
<uhriventis> But, it's just not working for me.
<Daisuke_Ido> but yeah, i have to concede that 2k and xp are the closest MS has gotten to getting it right
<mateusz> what do u think of Windows Vista?
<uhriventis> And I'm getting a little tired of editing everything to make it work
<uhriventis> Hate vista
<mateusz> same
<uhriventis> 20gig os?!?
<uhriventis> Ugg
<mateusz> fucking hell
<mateusz> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> mateusz: vista?  i can't use the words i would like in this channel.
<uhriventis> XP is 2 gigs
<Daisuke_Ido> though you did.  please watch your language in here
<flaccid_> they tried desktop effects and ended up with effects+bloat
<mateusz> ok
<flaccid_> :p
<mateusz> im sorry it's just that it is a bad OS i mean real bad
<mateusz> had so many issues with running Crysis
<Daisuke_Ido> i find that vista is in the same category as ME
<uhriventis> No but, seriously Linux is a awesome idea and if I could it would be my main OS. But, I guess since my hardware is so outdated and not supported by ANY linux os then I just got to 'downgrade'
<Daisuke_Ido> they aren't bad OSes...  they're bad excuses for OSes :)
<mateusz> shame
<Daisuke_Ido> uhriventis: that does suck, it's an enlightening experience
<mateusz> linux should be easy to run
<uhriventis> I tired Fedora it wouldn't even install with my VID card. Debian the same, dream linux the same, ubuntu would work just be slow as hell
<mateusz> easier than xp
<uhriventis> "should"
<mateusz> dang
<Daisuke_Ido> it doesn't seem like there's any obvious reason your hardware would be causing that many problems...
<uhriventis> tried
<uhriventis> Radeon 9250 just seems to have a lot of problems
<mateusz> mayby you should upgrade
<uhriventis> If I could fix it I wouldn't go back to windows.
<uhriventis> Upgrading takes money. :^(
<mateusz> hmmm
<mateusz> is only the Video card the main issue?
<uhriventis> Seriously goto google and type in Radeon 9250 Pro Linux
<uhriventis> See all the problems
<uhriventis> yes
<uhriventis> Just the vid card
<mateusz> hmmm
<mateusz> and u running on a desktop?
<uhriventis> Yes
<flaccid_> ati * cough
<uhriventis> not a laptop if thats what you mean
<uhriventis> Yes ATI
<uhriventis> !
<flaccid_> the problem is ati, not linux.
<mateusz> does your motherboard have VGA support or DVI?
<uhriventis> but even though it's ATI linux should give it more support seeing as it's the biggest gfx make4r
<uhriventis> you know?\
<Daisuke_Ido> uhriventis: it isn't, though.
<uhriventis> Vidia is under it
<Daisuke_Ido> nvidia's a whole lot bigger.
<flaccid_> uhriventis: yes i've known since ATI has existed .. :)
<uhriventis> ATI sells more
<Daisuke_Ido> wrong again, but i'll overlook that
<flaccid_> who cares about how much is sold..
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not linux that isn't supporting ati
<uhriventis> I have VGA support I don't know about dvi
<Daisuke_Ido> it's ati that isn't supporting linux.
<flaccid_> if you suppot an OS do it properly and preferably no BLOB
<mateusz> im running a 8800GT on my desktop and 8400 GM on my HP Pavillion DV9000
<Daisuke_Ido> exactly
<mateusz> works great
<flaccid_> im on 9600GT 512mb w/ beta driver
<uhriventis> 8800 is nividia though. Linux should give the same amount of respect.
<mateusz> lucky
<uhriventis> I think
<flaccid_> linux, respect, huh?
<mateusz> I agree
<Daisuke_Ido> it. is. not. linux.
<uhriventis> Also ATI has left it's drivers open
<flaccid_> ATI is the problem here, nobody else.
<Daisuke_Ido> uhriventis: WRONG
<mateusz> try contacing nvidia and they can FTP the driver to you
<Daisuke_Ido> they have opened the *specs* which is a whole lot different than opening the drivers
<flaccid_> yeah only recent has ati announced new driver support
<uhriventis> ATI has open drivers man
<Daisuke_Ido> no they most certainly do not.
<flaccid_> uhriventis: URL please
<uhriventis> Yes they do
<Daisuke_Ido> URL.
<uhriventis> Go to ati
<uhriventis> . com
<Daisuke_Ido> they don't.  they opened the specs
<uhriventis> They offer linux drivers
<flaccid_> uhriventis: where abouts
<Daisuke_Ido> not the driver code
<flaccid_> uhriventis: thats binary not source.
<Daisuke_Ido> they offer a binary linux driver, that's not source, and therefore not open
<mateusz> ill be right back
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<uhriventis> I know ATI has opened drivers
<Daisuke_Ido> you know wrong
<uhriventis> I've heard it a million places
<flaccid_> uhriventis: prove t please
<uhriventis> Though I can't conferm
<flaccid_> don't believe everything you hear
<Daisuke_Ido> uhriventis: as i've said a few times, they opened the specs, that doesn't mean their drivers are open.
<MilhousePunkRock> What's the complete approach to overcome the SSH vulnerability? Update, remove old keys, create new keys, trash known_hosts, anything else?
<uhriventis> But either way Linux programmers make bootleg copies of all the games I play that are just as good. Why not drivers?
<flaccid_> MilhousePunkRock: just a secure password
<flaccid_> uhriventis: heard of reverse engineering?
<Daisuke_Ido> MilhousePunkRock: or just ignore it because it's been an issue for two years now and they're just now realizing this.
<uhriventis> Yeah
<flaccid_> closed = closed.
<uhriventis> Soviets did it on our B-29 :^)
<flaccid_> our ?
<uhriventis> and 52
<uhriventis> Yes
<flaccid_> who is our ?
<uhriventis> US
<Daisuke_Ido> uhriventis: it's not as simple as you would seem to think
<flaccid_> lol
<flaccid_> im not one of you uhriventis
<MilhousePunkRock> Daisuke_Ido: I can't preach how secure Linux is compared to other inferior OSes and be the weakest part of the chain myself...
<flaccid_> so don't say our. more than the US in this world.
<uhriventis> One of me?
<uhriventis> You mean american?
<flaccid_> US is an american country
<uhriventis> Hahah flaccid you think all americans think the US is the world huh?
<flaccid_> uhriventis: no i don't. i know a lot that don''t
<MilhousePunkRock> flaccid_: All my passwords are usually combinations of two words which are probably not found connected in a dictionary, and in leet speak (only place leet speak is appropriate for, ever)
<uhriventis> Well I don't either. So don't go confusing. I just forget this is a world wide project
<flaccid_> sounds good MPR
<Daisuke_Ido> if you would like to give it a shot, go grab the open source radeon driver (not ati's) and implement full 3d functionality.  i've got $20 taht says you choke.
<flaccid_> uhriventis: as do a lof you americans
<uhriventis> Which driver?
<flaccid_> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid_> if you have a specific question on supporting ati feel free to ask
<uhriventis> You get stuck in a country so wide that isn't surrounded by 5 other countries that speak different languages and you would end up the same
<uhriventis> See that's the difference. Europe is so tightly wound
<Daisuke_Ido> nationalist
<uhriventis> Me?
<MilhousePunkRock> Back to my original question, flaccid_ and Daisuke_Ido, are the steps I outlined sufficient?
<flaccid_> what does europe have to do with it. don't generalise.
<Daisuke_Ido> i see why you fear fixing your issues with linux, now...
<Daisuke_Ido> MilhousePunkRock: should be.
<uhriventis> ...
<uhriventis> HAHAH
<flaccid_> MilhousePunkRock: unless you goto vpn as a requirement
<uhriventis> I'm a capitlist right?
<uhriventis> Haha
<flaccid_> who knows
<flaccid_> you are annoying mostly
<uhriventis> Haha
<Daisuke_Ido> uhriventis: i'm an american, and even i can't stand your type.
<flaccid_> hehe
<MilhousePunkRock> flaccid_: No inbound vpn here, and I wonder if I can still use my university's vpn any longer now that I am not a student anymore...
<uhriventis> And why?
<uhriventis> Because linux isn't working for me?
<flaccid_> cool
<flaccid_> you mean ATI isnt working for you
<uhriventis> You just hate to hear windows works for me and not linux?
<MilhousePunkRock> Someone just said !ot already, right?
<uhriventis> Well lopok
<uhriventis> look
<uhriventis> Windows worked with ati linux does not.
<uhriventis> Where;s the prolem I can fix?
<flaccid_> and you are so ignorant that you blame the OS.
<flaccid_> should i laugh?
<uhriventis> I can't change ati
<MilhousePunkRock> uhriventis: That's ATI's fault, not linux's though...
<uhriventis> But I can change the OS
<flaccid_> who can change ati? probably only ati... this is the point so get over it
<Daisuke_Ido> because you've been talking out of your ass for the past half hour, spouting half-truths and lies.  i rarely if ever say this, but go on back to windows, you deserve it.
<uhriventis> Thats what I'm saying!
<uhriventis> I can't change ATI
<flaccid_> its not the OS responsibility. changing the OS will not change the driver at all.
<uhriventis> So I must result going back given my hardware!
<flaccid_> uhriventis: you are welcome to do whatever you would like
<uhriventis> I'm just sad
<uhriventis> That I have to
<uhriventis> it's not what I like once again I want to stick with linux. It's I HAVE to
<flaccid_> been there, done that.
<MilhousePunkRock> uhriventis: Unless it's a laptop, just get a 20 € NVidia card ;)
<uhriventis> I can't get ATI to work simple as that
<flaccid_> haha
<uhriventis> It's pc
<flaccid_> uhriventis: if you have a specific problem im happy to help.
<uhriventis> Radeon 9250 runs slow
<uhriventis> No 3d support
<MilhousePunkRock> fair enough, hop on ebay and get a used geforce 6200, passive cooling might even make your pc more silent
<uhriventis> Look, flaccid everyone you got the wrong image.
<flaccid> uhriventis: did you check support for the card?
<uhriventis> I want to stick with Linux, I just don't know what to do
<flaccid> uhriventis: if you shutup, i might do some research for you
<uhriventis> Whatever
<uhriventis> You're rude
<flaccid> do you want it working or not?
<Daisuke_Ido> HAH
<uhriventis> I've been respectful to all of you
<Daisuke_Ido> haha
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, i think i just peed myself a little
 * flaccid messages friend with 3d/accel going on 9250
<uhriventis> See
<flaccid> he says its going quite well
<uhriventis> What do you mean?
<flaccid> hes playing et atm
<Daisuke_Ido> it's time to go to bed, i tend to forget the CoC this late.
<uhriventis> 2:30 here
<Daisuke_Ido> uhriventis: when you installed ubuntu, did you bother installing the restricted driver it asked you about?
<uhriventis> I installed Kubuntu Live
<uhriventis> And it never asked me that
<Daisuke_Ido> wait... you're on the livecd?
<flaccid> my friend is using the restricted driver
<uhriventis> I'm not on the live CD I installed from it though
<petgrill> hi i am new in kubuntu and i need some help
<uhriventis> Flaccid does he use 9250?
<flaccid> !ask | petgrill
<ubottu> petgrill: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<flaccid> uhriventis: yes
<Daisuke_Ido> flaccid: i'm not sure where the restricted driver manager is in kde anymore
<flaccid> depends on release
<flaccid> uhriventis: what release are you on
<uhriventis> I'm asking now
<Daisuke_Ido> uhriventis: what's the output of uname -a
<uhriventis> 8.04
<Daisuke_Ido> alrighty
<uhriventis> I have no idea what uname -a is
<flaccid> uhriventis: goto Hardware Drivers and let us know what it says
<uhriventis> Alright
<uhriventis> so system settings
<flaccid> yeah
<uhriventis> Moniter and display
<uhriventis> ... Loading
<flaccid> nope. are you on kde3 or kde4?
<uhriventis> 3
<uhriventis> I just uninstalled 4 didn't like it
<petgrill> i selected to instal gimp to my pc and something happend and i stopped instal and now i can't instal or uninstal gimp
<uhriventis> Tell me where to go
<flaccid> uhriventis: it should be under restricted drivers in system settings.
<uhriventis> There is nothing that says restricted drivers
<MilhousePunkRock> petgrill: apt-get on a shell or adept?
<petgrill> adept
<petgrill> i think
<MilhousePunkRock> petgrill: Can you try "sudo apt-get install gimp" on a shell and paste the output to a pastebin?
<MilhousePunkRock> !paste | petgrill
<ubottu> petgrill: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<uhriventis> Any idea why Flaccid?
<flaccid> yes
<uhriventis> Where do I need to be?
<flaccid> you'll have to excuse me, im on kde4 atm
<MilhousePunkRock> Should it not be "Hardware Drivers"?
<uhriventis> Okay
<cirrus_> Hello everyone
<uhriventis> I understand
<flaccid> uhriventis: try kdesudo /usr/bin/jockey-kde
<cirrus_> do you have a hint howto mount a SUSE-Encrypted home in Kubuntu??
<flaccid> let me know result
<uhriventis> I type in kdeosudo or just sudo?
<MilhousePunkRock> uhriventis: kdesudo
<MilhousePunkRock> cirrus_: Does it differ from an encrypted kubuntu home?
<petgrill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11993/
<uhriventis> uhriventis@uhriventis-desktop:~$ kdesudo /usr/bin/jockey-kde
<uhriventis> QImage::smoothScale: Image is a null image
<uhriventis> That's what came up
<uhriventis> By the way Flaccid thanks for helping even though the fight earlier
<MilhousePunkRock> petgrill: Is adept still open?
<petgrill> yes
<cirrus_> MilhousePunkRock: yes, it does
<uhriventis> wait something just poped up
<MilhousePunkRock> petgrill: You need to close it before trying apt-get on a shell
<flaccid> all good
<cirrus_> when I try to mount it, there ist always an error saying my pwd must be at least 20 chars
<uhriventis> Asked me to type my pass to see the hardware manager
<uhriventis> But I did and nothing else came up
<flaccid> did it take you there uhriventis?
<uhriventis> No
<uhriventis> Just went away
<MilhousePunkRock> cirrus_: Not a bad idea... So your SUSE pw for the vault is shorter?
<flaccid> let me open kde3 i so can't remember jockey is kde4. kde restricted is optional, one sec
<petgrill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11995/
<uhriventis> Alright
<MilhousePunkRock> cirrus_: In that case, my guess would be to change the PW in SUSE and see if that helps already
<cirrus_> MilhousePunkRock: yes it is shorter
<uhriventis> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<uhriventis> jockey-kde: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<uhriventis> That came up too
<cirrus_> hmm, but I have to use it on every boot - I don't want a longer one
<MilhousePunkRock> petgrill: The archive is corrupted... Try removing it with "sudo rm /var/cvar/cache/apt/archives/gimp_2.4.5-1ubuntu2_i386.deb" and try againache/apt/archives/gimp_2.4.5-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<flaccid> uhriventis: need the kde4 libs i think as no restrictd-manager-kde in 8.04
<flaccid> one sec
<flaccid> uhriventis: lets take the manual approach
<flaccid> because you are on kde3
<petgrill> cannot remove :/
<flaccid> uhriventis: pastebin these following commands please so i can see
<uhriventis> I wish I had KDE4 now.
<MilhousePunkRock> flaccid: What about using Envy?
<uhriventis> What's pastebin?
<flaccid> uhriventis: not needed
<flaccid> !pastebin | MilhousePunkRock
<ubottu> MilhousePunkRock: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> i thought envy was nvidia and its bad anyway imo
<flaccid> oops
<MilhousePunkRock> flaccid: Thanks, I know what pastebin is ;)
<flaccid> that was for you uhriventis
<flaccid> MilhousePunkRock: my bad..
<uhriventis> Envy had ATI too
<flaccid> no no envy!
<MilhousePunkRock> flaccid: It's for ATI too, I think
<flaccid> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<flaccid> thats why
<petgrill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11996/
<uhriventis> I clicked on that link ubottu gave me
<uhriventis> Taking me somewhere
<flaccid> uhriventis: pastebin output of this: uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep fglrx; cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MilhousePunkRock> petgrill: Any error given?
<petgrill> it says i can't remove it
<petgrill> not exists
<uhriventis> Alright
<MilhousePunkRock> petgrill: There was a typo in my line... It's just /var/cache, not /var/cvar/cache
<uhriventis> I'm at that website where do I go
<flaccid> uhriventis: you create a new paste, paste the output and then let us know the URL
<petgrill> ok
<petgrill> removed
<petgrill> know i try instal again?
<uhriventis> hhow do I create anew one
<uhriventis> Nothing on the website says create
<uhriventis> or pastebin
<flaccid> uhriventis: the factoid is outdated. goto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Phlogi__> where is there a generic linux kernel image with version 2.6.24-17, BUT not restricted modules for that kernel?
<uhriventis> Oh
<flaccid> Jucato: can we fix that?
<petgrill> thank you very much guys it is fixxed :)
<MilhousePunkRock> petgrill: Yes, just use the arrow up key on the shell until you have the sudo apt-get install gimp line again
<petgrill> you rock! :)))
<MilhousePunkRock> petgrill: Hence the name ;) Glad that I could help
<stdin> !pastebin =~ /-nl.org/.com/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<uhriventis> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11997/
<uhriventis> I think
<stdin> !pastebin-#kubuntu =~ /-nl.org/.com/
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<flaccid> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> flaccid: use stdin ^^^^
<flaccid> nice one stdin
<flaccid> :)
<flaccid> uhriventis: ok i will give you directions to use the latest ati restricted/prop. driver ok?
<uhriventis> Okay walk me through it
<flaccid> Jucato: is it reality or am i drunk that there is no restricted/hardware driver manager in 8.04/kde3?
<flaccid> uhriventis: one sec i will fetch my ati notebook
<uhriventis> I'm drunk too
<uhriventis> .................
<Jucato> flaccid: I updated the wiki page
<flaccid> cool
<flaccid> Jucato: which one sorry
<uhriventis> <- 8 beerss :^o
<MilhousePunkRock> flaccid: I do have it, but I used to have KDE4 installed before I upgraded to Hardy, maybe it's some kind of leftover that got upgraded
<eth01> hi
<uhriventis> I think I like KDE3.5 better then 4
<flaccid> MilhousePunkRock: possible, was that gutsy?
<Jucato> flaccid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MilhousePunkRock> flaccid: Yes... I had a hard time uninstalling KDE4 too, I am pretty sure there is some stuff left...
<flaccid> uhriventis: ok. sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx first please
<flaccid> thanks jucy
<uhriventis> Kubuntu comes with the fglrx ddrivers
<uhriventis> KDE4 was easy for me sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<uhriventis> somein like that
 * MilhousePunkRock will go and pick up his new cell phone now... :D Have a nice day everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> uhriventis: That's hardy, it's simpler there
<uhriventis> Is hardy 8.04?
<flaccid> uhriventis: ok Jucato has advised. do you have hardware drivers manager in kmenu -> system ?
<flaccid> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<uhriventis> I should just give you a screen shot of what I have in system huh?
<flaccid> uhriventis: no need. is it there?
<uhriventis> Nothing in system says drivers.
<MilhousePunkRock> uhriventis: Yes. Like it says in your pasted "lsb_release -a"
<flaccid> uhriventis: no worries. install the package xorg-drivers-fglrx please
<uhriventis> Okay
<flaccid> * xorg-driver-fglrx
<uhriventis> so sudo apt-get install xorg-drivers-fglrx?
<flaccid> -s sorry
<flaccid> let me know how it goes
<uhriventis> so sudo apt-get -s install xorg-driver-fglrx?
<bibstha> any idea how to use socks proxy with apt-get
<flaccid> uhriventis: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<uhriventis> Alrights
<uhriventis> Installing now
<uhriventis> Need to get 9951kB of archives.
<uhriventis> After this operation, 30.1MB of additional disk space will be used.
<uhriventis> Get:1 http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted xorg-driver-fglrx 1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.12-16.34 [9951kB]
<uhriventis> 53 percent done
<flaccid> pastebin is for more than 3 lines uhriventis :) but ta
<uhriventis> I'll pastebin it all when its done
<flaccid> nah just let us know when done if there is error
<uhriventis> No error istalled fine
<flaccid> ok cool
<uhriventis> I'm using the shitty intel
<uhriventis> SHould I goto the ATI now?
<uhriventis> See how it works?
<flaccid> no
<flaccid> are you talking about in xorg.conf?
<uhriventis> So with system
<flaccid> 'system
<flaccid>  ?
<uhriventis> With the monitor and display
<uhriventis> Says the ATI card is secondary
<flaccid> nah, we will dodge that in preference of an optimised xorg.conf :)
<sivaji> process kio_thumbnail always take more cpu cycle see this http://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot2kq5.png
<flaccid> just give me a few mins
<uhriventis> Show me how! :^)
<flaccid> just making it now
<uhriventis> k
<flaccid> uhriventis: actually
<flaccid> i'll work off a new xorg for the reconfigure on your system
<flaccid> follow this exactly/careful: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<flaccid> uhriventis: make sure you select fglrx for driver
<flaccid> select the relevant resolutions or just 1
<flaccid> press enter for all the other things you don't know
<uhriventis> brb 1 sec
<flaccid> k
<flaccid> Jucato: hardware drivers is in system with default fresh 8.04 install from iso ?
<flaccid> for kde3 that is
<Jucato> should be
<flaccid> hmm didnt seem to be on uhriventis' system but i could of been wrong there
<sivaji> Jucato flaccid do you have any idea why kio_thumbnail process always takes more cpu cycle
<Jucato> sivaji: none
<flaccid> sivaji:  no idea sorry, maybe #kde or #kde-devel
<flaccid> uhriventis: hows it going
<uhriventis> Back
<uhriventis> Okay
<flaccid> wb
<uhriventis> What do you want to kwnjo?
<uhriventis> know
<flaccid> uhriventis: pastebin the new xorg.conf and i will check before you use it
<uhriventis> How do I show what the new xorg looks like?
<uhriventis> The command
<flaccid> uhriventis: do a kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flaccid> thats easiest to copy it
<eagles0513875> uhriventis: hey
<uhriventis> I typed that into konsole and it gave me
<uhriventis> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<flaccid> uhriventis: try it in alt+f2
<uhriventis> Maybe goto the file directly
<uhriventis> Hey eagle
<uhriventis> Sudo it maybe?
<flaccid> use alt+f2 not the konsole
<uhriventis> Alt-f2 is run command
<flaccid> i do hope you are using a console emulator in the kde session and not a tty shell..
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> or you can pastebin cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<uhriventis> lookin now
<flaccid> k
<uhriventis> Dolfin keeps closing
<flaccid> k
<uhriventis> I don't know why
<uhriventis> Let me see if I can get around it
<flaccid> use konqueror
<uhriventis> Nope
<uhriventis> It' closes
<uhriventis> Aight
<flaccid> or firefox
<flaccid> or opera
<uhriventis> Okay
<uhriventis> Got it
<uhriventis> What's the paste link again?
<flaccid> !pastebin > uhriventis
<uhriventis> Got it
<uhriventis> I uninstalled Konqueror I hated it
<flaccid> fair enough
<uhriventis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12002/
<uhriventis> Couldn't control+enter it
<flaccid> that doesn't seem right
<flaccid> i'll do what i think is right
<flaccid> just confirm your dpkg -l | grep fglrx please
<uhriventis> So I use the command dpkg -l | grep fglrx?
<eagles0513875> uhriventis: i have nto forgotten bout my website after tomorrow goign to spend a decent amount of time working on it
<eagles0513875> later guys
<flaccid> uhriventis: yes
<uhriventis> coo
<uhriventis> eagle
<uhriventis> uhriventis@uhriventis-desktop:~$ dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<uhriventis> ii  xorg-driver-fglrx                          1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.12-16.34                 Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<uhriventis> I have it bookmarked
<uhriventis> eagle
<uhriventis> Flaccid what do you think?
<flaccid> uhriventis: lspci | grep -i vga please
<flaccid> im making it atm
<uhriventis> Alright
<flaccid> brb toileee
<uhriventis> uhriventis@uhriventis-desktop:~$ lspci | grep -l vga
<uhriventis> uhriventis@uhriventis-desktop:~$
<uhriventis> Thats what came up
<uhriventis> oopps
<uhriventis> I did -l not -i
<uhriventis> Let me try again
<uhriventis> uhriventis@uhriventis-desktop:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<uhriventis> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<uhriventis> 02:09.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)
<uhriventis> uhriventis@uhriventis-desktop:~
<uhriventis> Says 9200 I'm 250
<flaccid> ok
<uhriventis> Suppose it's the same though?
<flaccid> similar
<flaccid> same driver
<flaccid> one sec
<uhriventis> Okay
<uhriventis> .
<uhriventis> Changed the color of text here just testing
<uhriventis> Using green text and black background
<flaccid> thats on the client-side uhriventis
<uhriventis> Ahh
<flaccid> uhriventis: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<uhriventis> Kay
<uhriventis> Okay
<flaccid> uhriventis: can you please overwrite your /etc/X11/xorg.conf with this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12004/
<flaccid> then after that you need to logout, then from kdm login screen menu select restart X
<uhriventis> uhriventis@uhriventis-desktop:~$ sudo cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup
<uhriventis> [sudo] password for uhriventis:
<uhriventis> Sorry, try again.
<uhriventis> [sudo] password for uhriventis:
<uhriventis> cp: cannot stat `/etc/x11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<uhriventis> How do I do that
<flaccid> typo
<flaccid> its  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup
<flaccid> oops
<flaccid> its  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<flaccid> sorry.
<uhriventis> np
<uhriventis> uhriventis@uhriventis-desktop:~$ sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup
<uhriventis> cp: cannot create regular file `/etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup': No such file or directory
<flaccid> [18:31] <flaccid> its  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<flaccid> sorry
<uhriventis> uhriventis@uhriventis-desktop:~$ sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<uhriventis> uhriventis@uhriventis-desktop:~$
<uhriventis> That's all I gewt
<flaccid> you may need 1 more pkg, one sec
<uhriventis> Kay
<flaccid> Jucato: what was the composite how to link?
<uhriventis> Flaccid where are yo?
<uhriventis> u
<flaccid> sydney, australia
<Jucato> flaccid: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/kwin/COMPOSITE_HOWTO?view=markup
<uhriventis> You know I collect spiders... And well the one I want the most is the Sydney Funnel Web
<uhriventis> Deadliest
<flaccid> thanks mate
<flaccid> hehe i wish i could provide  one
<uhriventis> I wish you could send me one without putting your life in danger and without killing it
<uhriventis> Want to make em native here... But thats illiegal
<flaccid> Jucato: whats that ati aiglx xserver package?
<flaccid> introduction is bad uhriventis
<uhriventis> I want to visit australia just for the spiders
<Jucato> flaccid: don't know... sorry
<flaccid> no worries
<uhriventis> What flaccid?
<flaccid> uhriventis: in your xorg.conf, can you just comment the last 4 lines with a # ?
<uhriventis> Let me see
<uhriventis> What's the 'link' to xorg?
<flaccid> eg. #Section "ServerFlags"
<uhriventis> The file link
<uhriventis> So I can type it in in firefox
<flaccid> like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12006/
<uhriventis> Is there any horror stories of the Funnel web there?
<uhriventis> Loadingnow
<flaccid> uhriventis: not really. its not a common specimen. its rare in terms of bites
<uhriventis> Or the Jack Jumper ant or bulldog ant
<flaccid> nah its not like the movies over here.. unless you want to find it
<flaccid> urbanised areas..
<uhriventis> I didn't find a ss # on mine
<flaccid> what do you mean
<uhriventis> I heard the SFW spider is in the upper part of yer city
<flaccid> please replace your xorg.conf with the one i pasted please
<uhriventis> How do I do that
<flaccid> on the other side of the river
<flaccid> uhriventis: kdesudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<uhriventis> The higher elevation
<uhriventis> Alright
<flaccid> north sydney
<uhriventis> uhriventis@uhriventis-desktop:~$ kdesudo /etc/x11.xorg.conf
<uhriventis> No protocol specified
<uhriventis> kdesudo: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<uhriventis> The "rich" area?
<flaccid> uhriventis: do it in alt+f2
<uhriventis> Alt f2 gives me the run command
<flaccid> uhriventis: well NS itself yes but beyond there where more nature is, not necessarily
<uhriventis> What do I type in
<flaccid>  kdesudo /etc/x11.xorg.conf
<Jucato> you forgot "kate"
<flaccid> omg yes i did
<flaccid> my bad
<uhriventis> so kdesudo kate blah blah balh?
<o0Chris0o> weird, just had ccsm freeze up on me..can't close the window
<flaccid> kdesudo kdate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<uhriventis> You have no idea how much I want to come in contact with yoru SFW
<flaccid> uhriventis: guess how many times i have?
<uhriventis> uhriventis@uhriventis-desktop:~$ kdesudo kdate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<uhriventis> No protocol specified
<uhriventis> kdesudo: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<uhriventis> I don't know man
<uhriventis> But I know I want to
<flaccid> uhriventis: ffrom alt+f2
<uhriventis> Ohhh hOkay
<flaccid> Jucato: weird how uhriventis can't do it from a console emulator
<uhriventis> Clicked run and it dissapeard
<uhriventis> Well, when I start my computer I have to use the startx command to get to desktop am I broken?
<flaccid> uhriventis: goto konsole and do sudo passwd root and set a passord
<job_> uhriventis: maybe try export DISPLAY=:0
<flaccid> uhriventis: you have seemed broken from the start
<flaccid> but you claim otherwise..
<uhriventis> It never used to do this
<uhriventis> It started today
<flaccid> ok
<uhriventis> with the startx thing
<flaccid> you never mentioned that until now.
<uhriventis> After I uninstalled kde4 I think
<flaccid> yet you complain a lot
<flaccid> which could be your fault
<uhriventis> I did in the heat of battle I suppose
<flaccid> haha
<flaccid> somehow thats linux' fault :)
<uhriventis> I think we were to caught up in crap to see
<uhriventis> Well
<uhriventis> I uninstalled a program and it did this?
<flaccid> what is a program
<uhriventis> I don't know how that could be my fault
<flaccid> kde4 is more than 1 program
<uhriventis> KDE4
<uhriventis> Well
<uhriventis> Desktop enviroment
<uhriventis> I followed instructions given by google
<flaccid> well if you don't know about, how would you know if it was your fault or not?
<flaccid> google doesn't support kubuntu uhriventis
<flaccid> so how did you go on the xorg.conf
<uhriventis> Well, I didn't know that. But, I don't think It's my fault. I followed ubuntu directions which (so I'm told) is the same as kubuntu but with kde
<uhriventis> Your commands is the first time I went on xorg
<flaccid> uhriventis: please provide a URL for these 'directions'
<Pennycook> uhriventis: Is it possible you uninstalled KDE4 and didn't install KDE3 or GNOME? If you can't get a Desktop, maybe you don't have one...
<uhriventis> I uninstalled kubuntu with sudo apt-get remove kde5
<uhriventis> 4
<uhriventis> Okay
<uhriventis> Let me find em
<flaccid> uhriventis: the driver is installe, you just need to replace xorg.conf with what i pasted...
<flaccid> !info kde4
<ubottu> kde4 (source: meta-kde4): the K Desktop Environment version 4 official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<flaccid> thats not the whole of kde4
<uhriventis> When it unistalled it said 300 mb. About! Not exactly 300 mb. Like 360 or something
<flaccid> if you can get your /etc/X11/xorg.conf replaced with http://paste.ubuntu.com/12006/ then a reboot then it should work.
<uhriventis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=666568&highlight=remove+kde4
<flaccid> 300mb about what. that can be about quite a few diff things
<uhriventis> That is what I followed
<uhriventis> How do I replace
<uhriventis> KDE4
<flaccid> huh
<uhriventis> Is what it said it would free
<uhriventis> When I removed it
<uhriventis> How do I replace my xorg
<flaccid> that forum post is wrong.
<uhriventis> Witht that
<job_> sudo dexconf should also work, and is easier
<flaccid> uhriventis: kdesudo /etc/X11/xorg conf
<uhriventis> Well, I'm a little ignorant on linux
<job_> to replace xorg.conf with original
<flaccid> uhriventis: or sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<uhriventis> uhriventis@uhriventis-desktop:~$ kdesudo /etc/x11.xorg.conf
<uhriventis> No protocol specified
<uhriventis> kdesudo: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<flaccid> job_: this is not from deb conf data!
<flaccid> uhriventis: you broke your install it seems
<job_> ok sorry about that:)
<flaccid> try pico
<uhriventis> Waot
<flaccid> [18:53] <flaccid> uhriventis: or sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<uhriventis> With the pico I got i weird thing up
<uhriventis> Let me paste it
<uhriventis> Walk me through it
<Pennycook> uhriventis: Forgive me if I'm being ignorant, but what were you running before you removed KDE4? Did you install KDE4, or was it installed on your Kubuntu by default?
<flaccid> at this point uhriventis seeems like you broke it. but feel free to continue.
<uhriventis> No I installed it
<uhriventis> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12010/
<uhriventis> Should I reinstall?
<flaccid> uhriventis: thats correct. you just need to know how to use pico...
<uhriventis> First time I've seen the command
<flaccid> uhriventis: can you save the pastebin in your home folder and let me know the path to it?
<flaccid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12006/
<uhriventis> Loading up my home folder
<flaccid> save that to ~/something.txt or something
<uhriventis> Errrrr dolphin keeps closing
<uhriventis> Same with firefox
<flaccid> sounds like a borked install to me which is what i suspected from beginning, but continue..
<uhriventis> How do I continue when nothing will open?
<flaccid> [18:57] <flaccid> save that to ~/something.txt or something
<uhriventis> I have the kubuntu 7.10 cd here shoudl I reinstall then log back on
<flaccid> you run kate normally then you save it
<flaccid> uhriventis: no
<uhriventis> Okay opening kate now
<uhriventis> Kate won't open
<flaccid> better hurry because i need to buy another 6pack of beer :)
<flaccid> why?
<uhriventis> Gives me the loading sign then nothing happens
<uhriventis> I don't know
<flaccid> goto konsole
<flaccid> and type kate
<uhriventis> Thats what all my programs have been doi g
<flaccid> what does it say
<uhriventis> Get you a 6 pack foo
<uhriventis> It's more important
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> you stuffed your install.
<uhriventis> uhriventis@uhriventis-desktop:~$ kate
<uhriventis> No protocol specified
<uhriventis> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<flaccid> probably no point me wasting time on it
<uhriventis> So reinstall?
<flaccid> wait!
<flaccid> uhriventis: goto the menu and run kate from there!
<flaccid> i ddidn't ask for cli
<uhriventis> Nothing happens. I shows that it's loading then dissapears from the task bar
<uhriventis> I under one sec
<uhriventis> in
<job_> isn't X normally running on :0? so try export DISPLAY=:0 please
<uhriventis> How do I do that job
<job_> just type  export DISPLAY=:0
<uhriventis> uhriventis@uhriventis-desktop:~$ export DISPLAY=:0
<uhriventis> uhriventis@uhriventis-desktop:~$
<uhriventis> All I get
<job_> jep and run kate again
<uhriventis> What do you mean? I'm new... What's the exact command
<job_> kate
<uhriventis> So just type kate?
<job_> yep
<flaccid> yep
<uhriventis> uhriventis@uhriventis-desktop:~$ kate
<uhriventis> No protocol specified
<uhriventis> kate: cannot connect to X server :0
<flaccid> uhriventis: and when you run it from the kmenu, same thing?
<flaccid> or nothing basically.. ?
<uhriventis> Basically, it will act like it's starting and under a second it closes
<uhriventis> Nothing
<flaccid> reinstall.
<flaccid> who knows what you did..
<uhriventis> All I did was
<job_> you are not logged in as root right?
<uhriventis> sudo apt-get remove kde4 really
<uhriventis> I'm logged as uhriventis so no
<uhriventis> I can tell you any command that I did before this happened
<uhriventis> ANd that is the major on
<uhriventis> e
<flaccid> thats not the right way to remove kde4 but anwyay
<flaccid> you report problems with all your apps...
<uhriventis> Well, I didn't know that
<uhriventis> Pretty much
<uhriventis> Games will load
<flaccid> a forum is just a forum
<flaccid> but we still don't actually know what broke it
<uhriventis> I figured it would be right... Being ubuntu official forum... SOrry
<flaccid> depending on which games they are use the UI differently
<flaccid> uhriventis: official forum is just normal users, its just hosted officialy
<uhriventis> Like all the chess games IBREAKOUT2 and super tux
<flaccid> the advise is from any person
<uhriventis> I didn't know
<uhriventis> Their bad not mine. I'm just a newbie
<flaccid> uhriventis: so when you goto alt+f2 and type kate, what happens,nothing?
<uhriventis> I figured I got just info
<flaccid> uhriventis: i agree. this is a free os for you..
<flaccid> well what a creditable source is, is a neverending debate in this world
<uhriventis> I'd rather have this then xp
<uhriventis> Now
<uhriventis> About kate
<uhriventis> I get an error I can't open
<flaccid> well your system is not working, so i;d rather a c64
<uhriventis> I just see in my task bar X Sorry - KDestop
<uhriventis> And it ends
<flaccid> reinstall
<job_> could it be you are running the kde4 version of kate (don't think so as that should be named kate-kde4)
<uhriventis> I will do that and be back
<flaccid> or google and check !bugs but i doubt that will help you in the short term
<uhriventis> It's not named that
<job_> what is the output of kate --version?
<uhriventis> Let me reiinstall and I'll be back. it only takes like ten mins on m system
<uhriventis> Let me see
<uhriventis> hriventis@uhriventis-desktop:~$ kate --version
<uhriventis> Qt: 3.3.8b
<uhriventis> KDE: 3.5.9
<uhriventis> Kate: 2.5.9
<flaccid> 2.5.9 ? wtf
<job_> thats normal
<uhriventis> ??
<flaccid> rghtio
<job_> same here
<uhriventis> So reinstall come back?
<flaccid> its not normal for me
<job_> what'd your version than?
<flaccid> ii  kate                                       4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2
<uhriventis> Should I try upgrading?
<uhriventis> uhriventis@uhriventis-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install kate
<uhriventis> [sudo] password for uhriventis:
<uhriventis> Reading package lists... Done
<uhriventis> Building dependency tree
<uhriventis> Reading state information... Done
<uhriventis> kate is already the newest version.
<uhriventis> Reading state information... Done
<uhriventis> kate is already the newest version.
<flaccid> job_: nah you are right
<o0Chris0o> how do I add compiz to kubuntu startup list?
<uhriventis> Reading state information... Done
<uhriventis> kate is already the newest version.
<uhriventis> ..
<flaccid> uhriventis: don't flood!
<uhriventis> Hmm
<job_> no 2..5.9 is the official kate version for kde 3.5.9, strange i know
<uhriventis> Lag
<flaccid> reinstall and come back
<uhriventis> Lag
<uhriventis> ...
<job_> does anybody have problems with kmix not showing an OSD in hardy?
<flaccid> job_: it shows an osd?
<juraj> hello world
<Jucato> job_: check if you have kmilo installed and running
<flaccid> !info kmilo
<ubottu> kmilo (source: kdeutils): laptop special keys support for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 68 kB, installed size 244 kB
<flaccid> hmm
<Jucato> flaccid: it's the one responsible for volume osd
<flaccid> how do i do the osd?
<Jucato> laptop only I think
<flaccid> ah ok
<flaccid> don't think i've ever seen it
<flaccid> including laptop
<Jucato> me too :)
<flaccid> dang
<job_> sorry i was away
<job_> i checked kmilo already and it isn't the problem since my multimedia buttons are working, it's just the osd
<flaccid> i never knew one existed for kmix
<flaccid> never seen it but it would be nice
<job_> in gutsy it showed a bar when in/decreasing the volume and a speaker with a red line when muting
<flaccid> ok
<Jucato> the osd is done by kmilo
<job_> seems you have had the problem before hardy:)
<Jucato> not kmix
<job_> ok, so what can i do to check if kmilo is working correctly?
<job_> it says kmilo is running in the service manager in kcontrol
<Jucato> hm...
<flaccid> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLaptopButtons
<flaccid> are you on hardy, job_?
<job_> ok my XF86Music is working so kmilo is doing something
<job_> yes i am (sorry can't send private messages)
<flaccid> are you using hotkeys/tried hotkeys?
<flaccid> what release are you on
<job_> what are hotkeys?
<job_> hardy
<flaccid> job_: please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/218477
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218477 in kdeutils "[Hardy] kmilo's OSD volume is missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<job_> ok i will try that
<job_> no change after deleting that file and restarting kmilo, think i'll have to wait for the bug to get fixed
<job_> thanks anyway!
<flaccid> yeah i would suggest commenting if you have more info to contrib
<flaccid> nw
<job_> don't really have more info i'm afraid:)
<flaccid> aww dang nw
<prateek> i need to type
<prateek> sudo dhclient eth0
<prateek> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<flaccid> ok then why..
<prateek> whenever i boot up to start internet
<prateek> i type these twice/thrice..only then net gets going
<flaccid> what are you trying to achieve?
<prateek> well...i need to type these commands to start internet..even when my modem is ON and connected is shown in Kubuntu. How can i skip this and make internet start automatically
<flaccid> correct configuration most likely
<flaccid> why do you need to issue these commands?
<prateek> i dont know..one day my internet stopped working..so i asked a guy and he told me to type these
<flaccid> right
<prateek> but its too tedious to type these 	everytime
<flaccid> prateek: which release and kde version please?
<prateek> 7.10...KDE..i donno
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> please pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces also is your LAN running dhcp ?
<prateek> ok
<prateek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12023/
<flaccid> you are running a wired connection with dhcp?
<prateek> yes..
<prateek> 	perhaps..i donno DHCP
<prateek> i have DSL MODEM
<prateek> broadband 256 KBPS...and its connected to LAN not USB
<flaccid> what is the dsl modem connected to
<flaccid> what is it plugged into
<prateek> LAN..
<prateek> i mean behind PC..
<eyemon> hiiiiiiiii
<flaccid> what device is the modem plugge into. what is your gateway and dns addresses?
<eyemon> i'm very new to this oks
<eyemon> hellllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<flaccid> hi
<prateek> see it shows..Device: No active device
<flaccid> what does
<flaccid> probably need to answer all my questions to help
<eyemon> helpppppppppppp
<prateek> aaa.
<prateek> iactually i dont know
<flaccid> eyemon: simply ask what you need help with specifically
<eyemon> ok
<eyemon> hehhe
<eyemon> i thought no one saw my messages
<eyemon> hehhe
<flaccid> over 300 people saw your message :)
<eyemon> thought i was having a prob with myu connection
<flaccid> !enter | eyemon
<ubottu> eyemon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<prateek> flaccid: 192.168.1.4
<prateek> 192.168.1.1Default gateway
<prateek> Static Hosts: 127.0.0.1 LocalHost
<prateek> !enter | eyemon
<ubottu> eyemon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<prateek> !enter | eyemon
<prateek> flaccid?
<prateek> u present in vicinity??
<prateek> flaaaaaaaaaaaacccid?
<prateek> 	how do i scram here!
<prateek> scream
<prateek> has anybody seen flaccid for the last 20-30 secs
<_job__> prateek: i don't know a real solution to your problem, but i would suggest placing the commands you have to type in a script an putting that script in ~/.kde/Autostart
<prateek> ya thats cool
<prateek> how can i do that?
<prateek> text file?
<flaccid> brb
<flaccid> i will help you when back prateek
<_job__> yep, start that file with #!/bin/bash and place every command on a new line, then make this file executable with chmod a+x filename
<prateek> ok
<_job__> good luck prateek, i'll be gone now
<_job__> cheers!
<prateek> Thanks
<prateek> Cheers
<prateek> bye
<prateek> flaccid: a 	brb	 thats too late
<flaccid> why is it too late
<goshawk> hi
<prateek> flaccid: well..just jokin..got a simple solution
<goshawk> is there a kde-lke program to record my desktop session?
<flaccid> prateek: please pastebin /etc/resolv.conf
<prateek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12028/plain/
<prateek> flaccid: also please please tell me how can i become a registered user here. I am still unable to send private msg. Isnt der any place where i can register?
<prateek> Also i am unable to change my Nick
<flaccid> prateek: change your /etc/network/interfaces to this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12025/ then do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart; killall knetworkmanager; knetworkmanager 7
<flaccid> !register | prateek
<ubottu> prateek: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<flaccid>  prateek: change your /etc/network/interfaces to this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12025/ then do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart; killall knetworkmanager; knetworkmanager &
<flaccid> correction ^
<prateek> k
<chalcedony> what's a command to list zipped directories ?
<prateek> inte
<prateek> Hey!
<prateek> flaccid: i had interent gone when i typed this
<flaccid> hooray
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<chalcedony> hi ActionParsnip
<chalcedony> i like your nick
<ActionParsnip> its a harry hill joke :D
<ActionParsnip> thanks chalcedony
<chalcedony> :)
<ActionParsnip> just taking 5 from fighting servers to see whats going down in here
<chalcedony> oh?
<chalcedony> i'm tired but frustrated .. i rebooted last night and now don't have sound/
<ActionParsnip> yeah dhcp just failed massively and took out a whole bunch of servers
<chalcedony> :((
<ActionParsnip> like 200
<chalcedony> ouch!!!!
<ActionParsnip> ya
<chalcedony> what will you do?
<ActionParsnip> my team is working on it now so i gotta sit and wait
<chalcedony> ahh
<ActionParsnip> no idea why servers are on dhcp but anyways....
<chalcedony> :)
<ActionParsnip> what sound card do you have and can we has lspci output please
<chalcedony> if you can tell me the commands i can do them to tell you
<ActionParsnip> lspci
<chalcedony> <--- mom of absetn linux kid
<chalcedony> absent even
<chalcedony> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge
<chalcedony> ?
<chalcedony> it brings up more stuff
<ActionParsnip> yeah if you use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !paste | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> and give us the url, we can see the lot
<chalcedony> ahh
<chalcedony> ok
<chalcedony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12029/ ActionParsnip
<chalcedony> i'm impressed with the tiny url built in
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: savesflood
<ActionParsnip> !flood | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<chalcedony> indeed
<ActionParsnip> Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<chalcedony> i thought so
<ActionParsnip> can we have pastebin of: sudo lsmod |grep via
<chalcedony> k
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: this may help, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=507505&highlight=gateway+mx3215
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: scroll about 30% down to Turning On The Sound
<chalcedony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12032/ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> stupid pidgin
<chalcedony> wb ActionParsnip :))
<ActionParsnip> cheers
<ActionParsnip> any luck with that link i gave you?
<chalcedony> i'm just reading the sound part of it
<chalcedony> i reopened alsa when i rebooted.. just it's not working
<chalcedony> let's also say that clicking on the speakers brings up the controls for the sb live card :)
<ActionParsnip> oh you have sb live?
<ActionParsnip> as well as onboard sound?
<chalcedony> yes
<chalcedony> was pretty sure
<chalcedony> this used to be my son's computer
<weaseal> What is the correct method for switching from kde3 to kde4 on kubuntu 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> it could be cased by the fact you have 2 sound cards
<ActionParsnip> id go into the bios and disable the onboard
<chalcedony> yesterday it worked, today it does not
<ActionParsnip> you may find the onboard works but the sb live will be better
<chalcedony> surely
<ActionParsnip> id disable the onboard sound in bios then see what you get
<chalcedony> i don't know how to do it
<chalcedony> "I am new to Ubuntu [currently using 7.10] .... i wanted to second what aled said. disabling the onboard sound in BIOS will affect windows but not Ubuntu. ..."
<weaseal> Nobody knows the proper way to upgrade to kde4?
<chalcedony> weaseal: not sure who is here that is actively helping
<chalcedony> we can try google
<ActionParsnip> weaseal: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip: found what you said to do .. and agrees with you.. but does not say how
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: disabling it in bios will affect both as it is not enabled when yu pc turns on, regardless of OS
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: reboot your pc, when it says press <whatever key> to enter setup. hit it
<ActionParsnip> BIOS are massively different so you'll have to snoop round til you see onboard sound or onboard ac'97 and disable it
<weaseal> ActionParsnip, the link you sent is for running kde3 and kde4 simultaneously
<weaseal> I only want kde4
<ActionParsnip> weaseal: be warned, not all kde apps are kde4 compliant yet so you wil have kde3.5 as well as kde4
<Pennycook> weaseal: If you only want KDE4, install from the KDE4 Remix CD
<weaseal> So I have to download the CD to install it?
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip: rebooting 1x every month or two i can stand
<chalcedony> are there any fixes that don't involve rebooting?
<Pennycook> No, you can do as ActionParsnip said and install KDE4 alongside KDE3 (then remove KDE3) I suppose, but I'm not sure how well removing KDE3 would go.
<weaseal> Ok
<norman_x> hi there.
<ActionParsnip> weaseal: if you uninstall kde3 you will lose a lot of apps as they dont use kde4 yet
<ActionParsnip> you will need to run both
<ActionParsnip> hi norman_x
<ActionParsnip> !hi | norman_x
<ubottu> norman_x: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<norman_x> how can I save a program, so that it not become updated? I run Kubuntu 8.04 - and sorry for my bad English
<ActionParsnip> norman_x: apps are updated to provide better speed, security and to add features
<ActionParsnip> norman_x: why dont you want it updating
<norman_x> ActionParsnip: I have skype installed, the file is directly from skype server and installed with dkpg - i  Medibuntu repo wants to update it, but this failes. Therefore I want to save that installed skype from becoming updated
<weaseal> What is the command with dpkg or apt-get to print all installed packages?
 * weaseal is used to FreeBSD's pkg_info cmd :/
<ActionParsnip> weaseal: dpkg --get-selections
<ActionParsnip> weaseal:  i'd grep it or less it otherwise its gonna be unusable info
<ct529> hi there! I cannot find the GDL (GNU Data Language in the repository). Anyone who knows where it is?
<weaseal> yea grep for sure
<weaseal> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !gdl
<ubottu> Factoid gdl not found
<ActionParsnip> !data language
<ubottu> Factoid data language not found
<ActionParsnip> !datalanguage
<ubottu> Factoid datalanguage not found
<weaseal> Is thee a wildcard character I can use for dpkg or apt-get?
<weaseal> I tried *kde* for purging but it tries to actually use the stars...
<ActionParsnip> weaseal: no as its protecting you
<weaseal> ActionParsnip, I don't want it to protect me :P
<weaseal> Surely there must be a way to throw a wildcard in there
<weaseal> I have xfce to fall back on and years of unix experience, I'm not gonna break-break it, just a li'l bit ;)
<ActionParsnip> if you use adept you can search for kde then choose the apps to remove
<ActionParsnip> or you could grep your installed apps and apt-get remove them as they are found ;)
 * ActionParsnip hands weaseal a pipe or 2
<ct529> they actually stored it under gnudatalanguage
<ct529> !gnudatatlanguage
<ubottu> ct529: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ct529> !gnudatalanguage
<ubottu> Factoid gnudatalanguage not found
<weaseal> That stinks, there's gotta be a faster way
<TonyJO> hello
<weaseal> Lol, ctrl+a , purge in adept just crashes it
<ActionParsnip> !sudogui
<ubottu> Factoid sudogui not found
<ActionParsnip> anyone know the factoid for running gui appswith sudo and why not
<Dr_willis> kdesu
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Dr_willis> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Dr_willis> or use 'sux' :)
<Pici> sux?
<Dr_willis> !info sux
<ubottu> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Dr_willis> sux is old-skool. :)
<ActionParsnip> cheers Dr_willis
<McRib> How do I install a package from hardy-proposed?  Apt is still wanting to install the older package (I've run apt-get update already)
<ActionParsnip> tried sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update
<dbglt> how do I disable sounds (e.g. application maximise, desktop change, etc) in kde4?
<tdn> How do I install VMware in Kubuntu?
<_Angelus_> why games on my kubuntu are running without music/sound?
<Dr_willis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<massimo> Ciao a tutti
<massimo> qualcuno mi aiuta per favore?
<ct529> !italian | massimo
<ubottu> massimo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<weaseal> Can anyone help me figure out why my cd drive won't mount?  Error: http://relnor.com/images/snapshot1.png
<grundleborg> yuriy: Riddell suggested I ask you. We are having a KDE Bug Day this weekend, and I thought perhaps there might be some interest among the kubuntu community in helping out?
<ct529> anyone who has experience of mounting novell netware disk / directories? I am completely stuck.
<ibnpaul> hi, I had a question about device creation for sd cards
<ibnpaul> I have a pcmcia card reader
<ibnpaul> does anyone have any experience with this?
<ibnpaul> the card is recognized by the system, but no device is created for it
<Dr_willis> ibnpaul,  built into a laptop? Or is it removeable?
<ibnpaul> it is removeable, it's a pcmcia reader
<ibnpaul> i believe that the necessary modules are loaded for the reader
<Dr_willis> I know that with some Internal Laptop card readers.  Not all of them have linux support for all the cards. I ended up using a USB reader. No idea on pcmcia. I would guess you need to manually load some modules perhaps.
<Dr_willis> If its supported at all.
<ct529> anyone who has experience of mounting novell netware disk / directories? I am completely stuck.
<ibnpaul> dmesg does show that the system recognizes the card when it is inserted
<ibnpaul> though
<ibnpaul> so I think that the pcmcia reader is not the problem
<ibnpaul> look:
<Dr_willis> ibnpaul,  but you put in a card - and dmesg dont say anything about the media eh?
<ibnpaul> dmesg does say something
<ibnpaul> let me show you:
<ibnpaul> [ 1324.093601] pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0
<ibnpaul> [ 1324.094957] pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0
<ibnpaul> [ 1324.136148] scsi6 : pata_pcmcia
<ibnpaul> [ 1324.136225] ata6: PATA max PIO0 cmd 0x100 ctl 0x10e irq 19
<ibnpaul> that's where it ends. tho
<ibnpaul> no device creation
<Dr_willis> You have a SD card in the reader? or some other kind of card?
<ibnpaul> mini sd in an adapter, so yes
<ibnpaul> i tried an mmc card which did not work at all
<ibnpaul> but the sd generates that output
<Dr_willis> Hmm. normally sd cards would work.  some of the other fancy cards dont from what ive seen.
<ibnpaul> right
<Dr_willis> I would have to suggest doing some googling for that exact pcmcia card and linux.  It may be something trivial you need to do.
<ibnpaul> yah
<ibnpaul> i've been searching for days :)
<ibnpaul> i didn't want to go USB as this sits flush with the laptop's side
<ibnpaul> i have plently of USB sticks I can use
<ibnpaul> :)
<ibnpaul> any specific sites that you can suggest?
<Dr_willis> Yep. I got a little box of usb-thumb drives and a $5 15 in one media reader.
<ibnpaul> :) exactly
<ibnpaul> I was just trying to be a bit mroe streamlined
<Dr_willis> Not really. theres the ubuntu forums. But It may be its just not supported under any linux.
<ibnpaul> well, I'm skeptical that it's the reader
<ibnpaul> because the device is recognized by the system
<Dr_willis> I got a Logitch Nano wireless mouse. with Uber-micro reader.
<ibnpaul> interesting
<Dr_willis> ibnpaul,  so is my INTERNAL laptop card reader.. but it can only read SD cards..it cant read MMC or anything else.
<ibnpaul> hmm
<Dr_willis> so the current state of these  card readers (othe then usb) is a bit of a gamble under linux
<ibnpaul> maybe..
<ibnpaul> right
<ibnpaul> well
<Dr_willis> My internal reder can only be read by a few distros also. :(
<ibnpaul> the closest thing that I found was that recompiling the kernel in some way can help
<ibnpaul> right
<ibnpaul> but I'm not sure if I feel that adventurous right now, this is my only working computer atm :P
<ibnpaul> I'll keep searching in my free time, hopefully support for these devices will get more robust...
<ibnpaul> thanks!
<dthacker> ok, I've had to go old school.   How do I read a floppy disk made on a W98 machine?
<dthacker> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<STSX> When I make changes to my settings in Konqueror, how can I save them so that Konqueror uses them the next time I load Konqueror up?
<dthacker> that's permissions, not mounting....
<STSX> For instance, if I change my "view mode" to list instead of icons, how can I get Konqueror to keep the changes?
<lovre>  im trying to install windows program under wine. Im getting error, that it needs win xp sp2 to run. Can i somehow install sp2 under wine? Or do i say goodbye to installing this?
<STSX> lovre: Probably a better place to ask that is #winehq.  :)
<crazy_bus> I have nothing downloading.  But something is taking all my harddrive space really fast (you can watch it sinking lower and lower by the second)  Can anyone help me find out what it is?
<lovre> STSX: ok thanx
<david_> i need help guys i just install ubuntu my first venture and loiving it
<david_> but i trying to install a lamp config but how do i give access to /var/www/html folder keeps comming up access denied
<david_> i install php it usually puts a folder into var/www/html does it not or does it work diff for unbuntu
<david_> can someone help me out please
<hexidigital> david_:  /var/www/ should be your web root. you have to 'sudo' to write to the directory.
<david_> i used sudo to install phpmyadmin but the folder not their its in my shared folder
<david_> surely it needs to be in wwww
<hexidigital> for instance, 'sudo echo "<?php echo \"hello world\"; ?>" >> /var/www/index.php'
<david_> i used app-get install to install phpmyadmin but its put it into /usr/share
<hexidigital> it won't be
<hexidigital> phpmyadmin is a directory, as far as apache is concerned
<david_> yes but i goto localhost\phpmyadmin its not their
<hexidigital> you mean localhost/phpmyadmin ?
<david_> it should install into /var/www/phpmyadmin should it not
<david_> yes sorry that the correct syntax i used
<hexidigital> david_:  no.  apache uses mod_rewrite to link to it's actual location, iirc
<hexidigital> s/link/direct
<david_> ah
<david_> sorry im from windows u see
<david_> but its still not commming up in firefox grr
<hexidigital> david_:  do you have php5 and libapache2-php5 installed?
<hexidigital> did you restart apache?
<david_> i used to windows persmission just save to ur inet pup grrr was so simple
<david_> yes and yes
<david_> doing my nut in
<david_> just im doing a video share porject got ffmpeg and lame and all done
<david_> but i cant figure out how to sort out my write permission at least in visual studio u just save ur file thats it
<david_> ubt i wanna learn php more
<hexidigital> gotta run. be back
<lovre> whats is the wine channel again?
<lovre> nvm, found it
<math> hi, I'm using kde4 (for 2min) and I accidentally deleted my panel. Where can I restore?
<Dr_willis> sure it just dident crash?
<TimS> math: #kubuntu-kde4
<math> TimS: yes kubuntu-kde4
<math> oops
<math> sorry I'll ask there
<TimS> :p
<TimS> More likely to get a decent answer :p
 * genii makes some coffee
<H2OyJaBoN> hi!
<STSX> When I make changes in Konqueror, such as viewing by details instead of icons, how do I save my preferences so they will stick the next time I run konqueror?
<ct529> what do you use to create graphs on kubuntu?
<sneedly> what restricted driver can i use and have 2 screens running at once
<BluesKaj> howdy
<BluesKaj> !dual heads
<ubottu> Factoid dual heads not found
<BluesKaj> !info dual head
<ubottu> Package dual does not exist in hardy
<Pici> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<BluesKaj> right on Pici :)
<jose> hola
<jose> como estan
<Pici> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubuntu> hi all
<ubuntu> is kubuntu using pidgin?/
<Jucato> no. but you can install it easily if you want
<Jucato> kubuntu uses (mostly) KDE/Qt applications, so it uses Kopete instead of Pidgin
<gromozekin> hi guyz
<gromozekin> i ve trouble =) i have 160gb hdd and it is  crypted
<gromozekin> yes
<gromozekin> and now i d like to install slackware, and slackware couldnt recognize this partition
<gromozekin> what i ought to do?)
<spiroo> Just have to comment how beautiful Amarok design are now in the nightly build package ;)
<CrashMaster_> amawho now?
<spiroo> THE mucic player?
<Daisuke_Ido> CrashMaster_: how can you be on kde and not have used amarok?
<Daisuke_Ido> just curious :)
<sparr_> how do i make multiple opened-from-konqueror documents open in the same kate instance instead of starting a new one every time?  this worked before, and im not sure how i broke it
<CrashMaster_> Daisuke_Ido: Shhhh.. havent had coffee yet
<CrashMaster_> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<joseph> is it possible to make Dolphin transparent?
<CrashMaster_> oh. thats why. not much of a audiophile
<Daisuke_Ido> that should be adjusted, 1.4.9.1 is the latest
<spiroo> I wondering how much they are going ot polish Amarok2. Still they havent solved the bug when you want to import a whole directory with music or partition.
<Daisuke_Ido> crashev: it's the default audio player
<spiroo> Joseph: Yes
<CrashMaster_> I dont  think Ive had cause yet to open a media player in linux
<Daisuke_Ido> pity
<nebukan> hey! after i installed kubuntu with wubi my xp stops to boot, after selecting xp my box just reboots, is there a easy fix, that will leave both kubuntu and xp intact&working in the loader?
<joseph> spiroo: would you have a link that talks about it?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's great for the people i know with a few dozen songs, or myselve, with 36k...
<Daisuke_Ido> myself*  (if you couldn't tell, i haven't had coffee either)
<spiroo> joseph: Just search on google for: "kde dolphin transparent"
<CrashMaster_> nebukan: Are  you able to access your ntfs partition in linux?
<nebukan> CrashMaster_: yes
<CrashMaster_> nebukan: pop your XP cd in, boot to a recovery console, and then run chkdsk /f on your ntfs partition.
<sparr_> gah!
<sparr_> i hate it when features disappear in an upgrade
<nebukan> CrashMaster_: 1: and if i dont have a disk, and too lazy to get one, can it be fixed without a xp-disk? 2: will that keep my ubuntu working or will windows wipe it out (in the loader that is)? thanks 4 all yr help!
<anais> coucou tous le monde ya du monde de MONTPELLIER ????
<ct529> !mysql-workbench
<ubottu> Factoid mysql-workbench not found
<ct529> !mysqlworkbench
<ubottu> Factoid mysqlworkbench not found
<CrashMaster_> nebukan: 1: You're hosed. You need to run the MS chkdsk tool against the MS partition to repair it. 2: It shouln't touch your ubuntu, as long as you make sure to specify the correct partition  to work on
<genii> ct529: It doesn't matter if you ask the bot about a factoid here or in #ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> CrashMaster_: it will touch his ubuntu by definition, because he installed with wubi.  the good news is that it won't *HURT* the ubuntu install
<Jucato> !msgthebot | ct529
<ubottu> ct529: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<CrashMaster_> Daisuke_Ido: Good catch. I missed the WUBI
<ct529> Jucato: could you explain .... I do not understand
<nebukan> CrashMaster_: much applies!
<Jucato> ct529: it means do not flood channels searching for factoids if you are not sure they exist. PM the bot (talk to it in private) instead.
<mum> hi all
<emilio> hi
<mum> please, can You explain me why Module ipw3945 is not found on kubuntu 8.04 - 2.6.24-16 ?
<genii> mum: Perhaps because it's called iwl3945
<ct529> Jucato: thanks!
<mum> thanks genii, but it doesn't work correctly, as other one, with previous release of kubuntu and kernel...
<psychoholic> when i was intall mp3 suport on my kubuntu my wife closed it now i get a error when i try to install it
<mum> is there a way to roll-back to previous driver?
<Xbehave> psychoholic: try installing it via installing kubuntu-resrticed
<CrashMaster_> oh wtf. I have to nickreg to send pms?
<psychoholic> i was think i needed to clean up the half downloaded files first
<Xbehave> your right but adept should do that for you, and im not sure how to do it manually
<o0Chris0o> hey guys
<psychoholic> Xbehave,  so what in term type intall kubuntu-resriticed  ?
<psychoholic> hmm
<o0Chris0o> what are the extras kde has that I could install...like the apps...screen savers..wallpapers..etc
<genii> mum: Not that I'm aware of
<psychoholic> i'm going to uninstall with adept and the reset and try
<psychoholic> this is the error
<psychoholic> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<dere> any japanese here?
<Xbehave> try sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<dere> none?
<Xbehave> !japan
<ubottu> Factoid japan not found
<BluesKaj> !jp | dere
<ubottu> dere: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<mum> genii: is there a reconfiguration to do for let working iwl-drivers as ipw-ones?
<dere> dude I'm not from japan, just needed help thats all
 * ASUS-tek ur wellcome dere
<psychoholic> thanks Xbehave
<o0Chris0o> Xbehave: nah thats not it, I thought that was it, but thats basicly codecs and stuff for multimedia support and java support
<psychoholic> now i got a new error
<genii> mum: I'm still investigating possible answers, please be patient
<psychoholic> Errors were encountered while processing:
<psychoholic>  flashplugin-nonfree
<psychoholic>  msttcorefonts
<mum> genii: thanks a lot! :)
<Xbehave> isnt mp3 support coverd by codecs? erm flashplugin-nonfree might be broken, just ignore it and install flash manually if you need it, im not sure about msttcorefonts
<dere> is there anybody having 3D problems with ati x1600 at kubuntu 8.04 like me?
<Adrian_dlcspm> Hey all.  I installed KUbuntu last night.  I tried DVD release with the latest KDE version.  I installed Firefox and found the fonts looked particularly bad (not TT or AA perhaps).  When I dropped down to console the fonts were very large (2 or 3 times what I'd normally see on Fedora or Debian).  Is this common with Ubuntu + KDE?  I've run KDE under Fedora before and it wasn't like that.
<mum> psycolich: may-be-also: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree msttcorefonts
<Xbehave> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dere> thaks a lot ubottu
<Xbehave> Adrian_dlcspm: im not fussy about fonts but konqueror generally has nice fonts and firefoxs are ok, erm as for the console porblem, it may be a bad setting for your framebuffer, i had a problem but broke the laptop before getting round to fixing it (i rarely drop to console), its not the nrom tho
<genii> mum: The iwl driver may work if you replace the current one which should be something like /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/ubuntu/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi/compatible/iwl3945.ko     by sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-hardy-generic  and then if you do modprobe -l| grep 3945 the new module path should be /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/updates/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi/compatible/iwl3945.ko
<Adrian_dlcspm> Xbehave, Ya, I saw Konqueror a few mins ago and it looked pretty good.  Firefox looks really really bad though.  I couldn't find a font that looked good in it  :(
<mum> genii: thanks, let me try! ;-)
<Xbehave> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Jabop> Hey all. I just did a clean install of Kubuntu, and somehow, the docked plasma kicker got removed and I can't recover it.
<Jabop> Any ideas on how I can do so? :)
<genii> mum: This taken from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765647 for reference
<Xbehave> perhaps installing fonts will help but i install firefox from mozilla.org so im not sure
<matsdb> how is lighthttpd compared to apache? i've only tried apache, but heard much positive of lighthttpd
<Xbehave> Jabop: alt+f2 kicker
<Xbehave> o wait your talking kde4 in that case i dont know
<Jabop> Xbehave: KDE4, I'm sorry
<Jabop> :P
<o0Chris0o> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<o0Chris0o> jabop they might be able to help you more there :)
<Adrian_dlcspm> I've been using Fedora at work.  I used Debian for years at home.  I'm quite partial to apt-get.  Does apt-get have any particular advantages over yum?  I can't put my finger on why I like apt-get more.
<Xbehave> apt-get has supper cow powers
<matsdb> me personally thinks searching in apt is faster than yum
<Dr_willis> theres also that apt-file tool that can cache the database for faster searching.
<Adrian_dlcspm> I don't think yum has a reinstall target, as does apt-get.  I don't know how commonly its used (I do remember using it under Debian though).
<ct529> what the heck .... they updated the kernel and forgot to update the virtualbox-ose-modules, so the virtual machine(s) do not work anymore .... $%$%&&&!!!! .... :)
<Dr_willis> under kde - check out the 'apt:///' (or was it apt:// or apt:\\ ) kioslave for apt searching
<Adrian_dlcspm> Dr_willis - Oh, that's what I liked better.  I can do an apt-get update, and later do an install.  With yum, each install request seems to auto do an update.
<Xbehave> ct529: stuff takes time just boot to the old kernel until they update
<Xbehave> thx doc never new, no need to use crappy adept now :D
<Dr_willis> Adrian_dlcspm,  i recall that with synaptic front end. you could make a script to do the work.. :) so you could set up what youw ant to install.. then derfer it to be done later
<Dr_willis> I always use synaptic myself.
<Xbehave> im running low on space not sure if i can do with all dependancies :(
<Adrian_dlcspm> Dr_willis - I also recall something called aptitude, for managing dependencies and software as one unit.  As opposed to later uninstalling, and having all the dependencies left behind and unused.  deborphan too.
<Daisuke_Ido> Xbehave: sudo apt-get clean
<ct529> Xbehave: I do not think we should update the software when mission critical tools depend on it .... particularly on an LTS version .... it is just plain wrong
<eyemon> how can i install a software to kubuntu manually
<Xbehave> manually?
<jhutchins> eyemon: apt-get install <software>
<ct529> eyemon: apt-get install "package"
<BluesKaj> YUM and YAST are repositories programs that are burdened by poorly written search utilities to find the right dependencies, IMO
<Daisuke_Ido> if it's a package file you've downloaded on your own, sudo dpkg -i <package filename>
<Xbehave> ct529: your mission critical tools still work tho, like every OS there will be plenty of post release work until SP1
<eyemon> ok
<eyemon> hehhe
<eyemon> thanx community
<sparr_> what is the command to execute a non-+x binary without making it +x ?
<Daisuke_Ido> sh (file) should do it
<Daisuke_Ido> but if it's an executable, why wouldn't you make it executable?
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: I doubt if sh will execute a binary.  It woudl exectute a script.
<Daisuke_Ido> jhutchins: ah, i thought he was talking about a script that wasn't set as executable
<Daisuke_Ido> whoops!
<mueslix> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php <- this page says kde 4.0.4 would be in backports. i can't seem to find it. any clues?
<Daisuke_Ido> in that case...  chmod +x <binary>
<Xbehave> nah i think your right Daisuke_Ido. it should be imposible to run a binary without setting +x
<Daisuke_Ido> mueslix: it may not be there yet
<Dr_willis> aptitude is another front end. to the apt system,  i perfer apt-get :)
<tzd> can someone please help me with a UUID issue at boot please? The partition mounts but every time i boot up a service menu is being run stating the specified UUID cannot be located
<mueslix> Daisuke_Ido: why would the page say tho, then? :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> because it may not have been propagated to all the mirrors yet?
<mateusz> you should be able to run it
<jhutchins> tzd: switch to device name instad of UUID.
<Xbehave> mueslix: you can always check proposed if you want it now
<mueslix> Xbehave: cheers
<tzd> jhutchins: i've had that in the past but that usually mess things up for me since it's a usb drive
<mueslix> Daisuke_Ido: indeed it was the mirror. very strange (imo) since this page was last updated a week ago
<Daisuke_Ido> some just take a lot longer than others :)
<mateusz> you should be able to run it
<mateusz> I am anonymous
<BaudXP> help... my machine is no longer booting up, I only get "ACPI: looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found" when trying recovery mode
<eyemon> helpppppppppppp
<Tm_T> eyemon: yes?
<eyemon> i downloaded a file but cant install it :(
<kreib> how can i have remote x show on local?
<kreib> it will not work
<Tm_T> eyemon: what file?
<kreib> i set forwardx11 yes for the remote in my local shh_config and everything
<rickest> kreib: where the X server is running, "xhost +remote_host_name
<Tm_T> kreib: did you also do ssh -X target ?
<rickest> kreib: and restarted ssh server?
<Tm_T> kreib: I mean, used -X
<eyemon> flash player
<eyemon> i want to install it manually
<Pennycook> eyemon: What problem are you having, exactly?
<kreib> yes, i do ssh -X remoteadress
<eyemon> i downloaded the flash player
<eyemon> but dono how to install it manually
<eyemon> plz help me
<eyemon> it is a tar.gz file
<eyemon> :(
<Dr_willis> You dont need to mess with the tar.gz
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_willis> I normally install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package. i THINK that will install flash also.
<eyemon> all i want is to learn how to install it manually
<Pennycook> I'd recommend against kubuntu-restricted-extras if there's any chance you'll be developing Java applications, though.  OpenJDK is rubbish.
<eyemon> its not that i really want flash player
<Pennycook> eyemon: In that case, open a terminal in the same file as your the tar.gz
<eyemon> how??
<stefanos_> hi everyone
<kreib> how do you restart ssh?
<kreib> not in /etc/init.d it seems
<rickest> kreib: did you already try the 'xhost' command I gave you earlier?
<Dr_willis> I noticed that   the  Freecol game and the openjdk had ugly fonts.
<eyemon> how can i open a terminal like that
<Pennycook> eyemon: Press Alt + F2, then type "konsole"
<kreib> yes
<Dr_willis> so i installed the other javas :)
<kreib> it said remotehost being added to cotrol list
<eyemon> then??
<rickest> kreib: so after you ssh to the remote and try to run a GUI app, what happens?
<stefanos_> i'm having real trouble watching videos in kubuntu 8.04/fglrx/aiglx, is there anyone that can help?
<Dr_willis> If you dont know the shell basics.. thats somthing You might want to be learning,befor messing with the flash tar.gz files.
<kreib> how to restart ssh
<Pennycook> Dr_willis: The compiler also refused to compile my valid Java 6 code, which I thought was odd.  After manually installing Java 6, I had to symlink it in all the right places :(
<mum> <genii>: I'm going to restart with backport-modules installed... I'll let You know... But thanks a lot in every case! :-)
<Dr_willis> Pennycook,  file some bugs! :) I cant keep up with java stuff.. I just use it to play Freecol. :)
<Pennycook> eyemon: Use the "cd" command to change directory to wherever you've downloaded it.  Like "cd /home/eyemon/downloads" or something
<eyemon> then what??
<eyemon> i opened the console
<stefanos_> anyone?
<kreib> rickest: you are right, it starts on local, very ncie
<eyemon> ok
<eyemon> next step??
<Pennycook> eyemon: Okay, type "tar -xvvzf install-flash..." or whatever the filename is.
<rickest> kreib: (you didn't really NEED to restart ssh if you put '-X' on the cmdline.  but for future ref, "/etc/init.d/ssh restart'
<BaudXP> guess this is an excuse to go back to windows :\
<kreib> rickest: thx. now, standard wireless is far too slow to show ex. movies on a remote display, is that right?
<eyemon> tar: install-aircrack-ng-0.9.3: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Xbehave> BaudXP: whats your problem?
<eyemon> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<eyemon> tar: Child returned status 2
<eyemon> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<eyemon> this appears
<Pennycook> eyemon: Well, for one, that's not the flash install.  Are you sure you're in the right directory?
<rickest> kreib: wireless itself isn't but you need to be on a fat LAN, wireless or no
<Dr_willis>  initramfs - is normally gerenated when the kernel updates.. odd that yours got currupted  BaudXP  - im not even sure how that could happen
<eyemon> eyemon@ubuntu:~/Desktop/aircrack-ng-0.9.3$
 * Dr_willis wonders what aircrack has to do with flash.
<eyemon> thats the directory
<rickest> kreib: to do something like that, much better to run the player on your local machine and stream the video via http or another protocol.  You're never going to be happy with the results the way you're doing it
<matsdb> goddamnit, cant get sound in kubuntu, worked perfectly in both ubuntu, fedora and opensuse
<Xbehave> Dr_willis: would falling back to an old kernel work
<Pennycook> eyemon: Not the directory, you want tar -xvvzf install-flash" the /filename/
<BaudXP> Dr_willis: it complained about DBUS and refused to shutdown, so I did the magical SysRq combo instead of a hard reset - now it wont boot. Is my install fried?
<Dr_willis> Xbehave,  i THINK it should.. if it kept its old initrd.
<Pici> eyemon: AircrackNG is in the Ubuntu repositories.
<kreib> that works fine?
<Dr_willis> BaudXP,  sounds like hard drive curruption perhaps.
<Xbehave> BaudXP: try booting to an old kernel
<eyemon> so that means its not for kubuntu right
<BaudXP> Xbehave: same with all kernels in the menu
<Jucato> eyemon: Kubuntu and Ubuntu have the same repositories
<eyemon> so
<Pici> !info aircrack-ng | eyemon
<ubottu> eyemon: aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0~beta1-1 (hardy), package size 923 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<kreib> rickest: what protocol or setup is best suited dyou think?
<sparr> does anyone maintain debs of newer egoboo versions than the official packages?
<Xbehave> BaudXP: if you want to fix it it shouldnt be too hard, but will require abit of work
<eyemon> hey
<Jucato> <eyemon> so that means its not for kubuntu right <--- which means you can install and use it on Kubuntu as well
<CrashMaster_> eyemon: You'll want to get the latest SVN of aircrack. The repo version is behind the curve
<Pici> eyemon: The only difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the packages installed by default.
<eyemon> where can i get some softwares for kubuntu
<eyemon> i want to install it manually
<BaudXP> Xbehave: I've backed up everything important about a week ago - instead of trying to repair this install, I was hoping to perform a clean one of Hardy
<eyemon> i'm just learning
<Pici> !software | eyemon
<ubottu> eyemon: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Dr_willis> eyemon,  downloading various .deb files manually is NOT reccomended.. Use the package maanger tools
<BaudXP> Xbehave: Is there any command I can use to copy one directory to another, but only copy changed or newer files?
<Xbehave> CrashMaster_: since the PTW crack theres not really much difference unless your trying something clever, not worth the hastle of SVNs and compiling
<Xbehave> BaudXP: cp, erm ill have a look at the man but by default i think cp will prompt for override
<eyemon> where can i get some softwares for kubuntu
<rickest> kreib: sorry, MM is not my area
<Dr_willis> rsync i think can do that    BaudXP  some how... :)
<Dr_willis> eyemon,  fire up the packatge manager, or add/remove programs icon. and start clicking away
<rickest> kreib: anything from sshfs, http, etc.  google 'streaming video server' or something similar
<dwidmann_laptop> eyemon: there are over 20,000 packages in the ubuntu repositories, that would be ag ood start
<eyemon> hey i want to learn how to installing manually
<eyemon> its more interesting
<dwidmann_laptop> !compile | eyemon
<ubottu> eyemon: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Walzmyn> eyemon apt-get is safer
<Dr_willis> eyemon,  define 'manually' - if you want to learn.. start by reading the apt-get guides
<Dr_willis> !apt | eyemon
<Xbehave> BaudXP:  cp -urv [source] [dest] or cp -urvp to keep permisions on the files
<ubottu> eyemon: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Walzmyn> If you have logged in via a console, what is the proper way to start KDE?
<Dr_willis> Walzmyn,  'startx' if its yoru default window manager
<matsdb> even a reboot didnt help :\
<BaudXP> Xbehave: Thanks!
<eyemon> hey
<eyemon> you guys ROCK
<eyemon> i'm going to check on the tutorials
<dwidmann_laptop> Walzmyn: you could use "xinit -- :0 vt7" Then "startkde" in the bare x session it'll start.
<Xbehave> matsdb: erm is this a clean kde install, was it the same version of ubuntu that sound working fine
<eyemon> will catchya later
<matsdb> just installed it
<Walzmyn> Dr_willis, it should ahve been but when i used startx it opened XFCE and startkde returned an error
<matsdb> kde 8.04
<matsdb> kubuntu 8.04 i mean
<matsdb> sound worked perfectly on both fedora 8 and 9
<Xbehave> was it ubuntu 8.04 that had sound working or an older version
<matsdb> opensuse, and ubuntu 8.04
<ibnpaul> anyone have experience with SD card readers (not usb)?
<Xbehave> ahhh have you cheked sound at cli level?
<ibnpaul> or usb as well I guess
<ibnpaul> (I have both)
<matsdb> maybe i've disabled sound somehow, not so familiar with kde
<dwidmann_laptop> Walzmyn: look up at what I sad a few minutes ago, it is how to (properly) use the startkde script
<Walzmyn> dwidmann_laptop, thanks, what does the " --:0 vt7 " do?
<matsdb> maybe i should do an reinstall of kubuntu
<Xbehave> matsdb: best way to find the problem is to start with cli tools, i just have to rember how to test sound at cli
<Xbehave> if sound never worked on kubuntu its likely that a reinstall will leave sounds not working
<matsdb> it worked before i installed some updates
<matsdb> thats the strange thing
<dwidmann_laptop> Walzmyn: "--" signifies an end to other switches related to the command, ":0" is the display number, if you already have an x session running you'll want to change it to :1, :2,:3 etc, vt7 is the vt number, ie: you hit ctrl + alt + f7 to get to it, you can use a number between 7 and 12, with maybe the exception of maybe #8, and 7 also if there's already an X running.
<dwidmann_laptop> Walzmyn: 7 is the default, and I think something like maybe usplash or something hogs 8 ... I n ever have much luck in using 8 anyway
<matsdb> tried speaker-test in konsole, no sound :\
<Xbehave> ahh well it might be driver problems, id recomend start checking alsa before reinstalling
<Xbehave> make sure nothing is muted in alsamixer
<matsdb> alsamixer is command line?
<niteye> how can i convert kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 remix to regular kubuntu 8.04 (who has KDE3.5)
<niteye> without much hassle
<Xbehave> yeah well its similar to kmix but gaurantees your working straight with alsa
<matsdb> nothings muted in alsa either
<matsdb> strange thing
<niteye> matsdb: i had something similar and i dont remember what i did to fix my sound
<matsdb> hmm, ok, tell me if you rememeber :)
<niteye> i put everything up in alsamixer, then did the same in kmix, and then i found yet another sound applet somewhere in the installed applications
<matsdb> allright ;)
<Xbehave> try checking aplay --vv somefile.wav if you have a wev use that otherwise a large text file will make it sound horrible
<matsdb> i'll try that
<matsdb> thanks
<ibnpaul> @matsdb: have you checked to make sure the proper modules are loaded?
<dwidmann_laptop> Walzmyn: come to think of it, you may need to specify which command to use because it defaults to xterm for the terminal emulator it will start .... so "xinit /usr/bin/konsole -- :0 vt7"
<matsdb> ibnpaul, where do i check that?
<niteye> without much hassle
<ibnpaul> do this command: lsmod | grep ^snd
<dwidmann_laptop> Walzmyn: oh, forgot to mention why I mentioned that ... xterm is probably not installed, so it would have a little trouble running it.
<hannes_> hey. is there any way to turn my fan on manually cause I think it's not working.
<ibnpaul> what do you see?
<hannes_> $ acpi -t
<hannes_>      Battery 1: charged, 100%
<hannes_>      Thermal 1: active[0], 81.0 degrees C
<matsdb> loads of stuff
<ibnpaul> :)
<niteye> i have kubuntu KDE4 remix, who else has it?
<matsdb> is kde4 remix stable?
<niteye> not at all
<Xbehave> hannes normally fan is done by hardware
<matsdb> lol, ok.. :\
<azzco> Does anyone know if there's some sort of wiki you can install for personal use? (Would be great rewritting some notes and link them together and stuff like that)
<niteye> i want the regular kubuntu, but i dont know how to do so without installing it all over again
<hannes_> it worked fine with the previous kubuntu version
<hannes_> and it works under XP
<Xbehave> azzco yes there are a few
<matsdb> ah, well.. i'll reinstall again, and check the sound before doing any upgrades
<matsdb> bbl ;)
<azzco> niteye: got kde4 now? Try the package kubuntu-desktop
<niteye> okay
<Xbehave> unfortunatly ive never been that interested in them but check the repos or forums for a recomendation
<azzco> Xbehave: No Problem it's no rush, just thought it'd be a great way to sort my notes
<Pennycook> azzco: http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/MediaWiki
<Xbehave> yeah i heard a few good reviews popup over, i find knotes is enough for my needs
<dwidmann_laptop> Walzmyn: hope that wasn't too much information ....... I like to be thorough :)
<Xbehave> Pennycook: isnt mediawiki complete overkill
<Pennycook> If you install that, you'll be able to run a Wiki on apache.
<Pennycook> Xbehave: He asked for a Wiki, that's a Wiki.
<Pennycook> As for recommendations for alternatives, BasKet is KNotes on acid, and is what I use. http://basket.kde.org/
<azzco> hehe true true =p
<Xbehave> yeah hes talking about using it locally for writing notes, installing azureus and media wiki is complet overkill, neither are particularly light
<azzco> knotes is a bit to leight for me.. lots of physic drawings and I really need to add those formulas and pictures
<niteye> in windows when u log in with RDP it automatically locks the local session if it's not locked yet and displays everything that was on the session remotely, can u have something similar on linux? (so far with VNC the screen stays unlocked locally)
<Jucato> azzco: basket?
<Pennycook> azzco: Check out Basket. At the moment you'll have to draw the diagrams elsewhere and paste them in, but they're going to put a simple form of paint in the next release.  You can also screengrab directly, for formulae in LaTeX etc.
<azzco> Jucato, Pennycook, Yeah I was browsing the screenshots and it seems very promising, great thanks for the tip!
<Xbehave> Pennycook: is it in repos or does it need compiling, because im tempted to go for that too
<Pennycook> Xbehave: Repos.
<Pennycook> You can even import your KNotes. :)
<azzco> basket is in the repos
<jonah> hey guys does anyone use kde4, no one in the kde4 rooms seems to be answering?
<dwidmann_laptop> basket is nice, overkill, but nice :)
<Jucato> !patience | jonah
<ubottu> jonah: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jucato> dwidmann_laptop: yeah... overkill....
 * dwidmann_laptop heads over to the kde4 room to take a look
<azzco> jonah: yeah I know the feeling I was waiting for some help an hour or so yesterday... gave up and reloged to kde3
 * Xbehave checks if hes still here 
<STSX> Every time I reload Konqueror it loses the settings that I changed, such as changing the default view mode. How can I retain the settings I change?
<Xbehave> thx Pennycook. basket seams great i wonderd about a nice note taking app that was more advnaced than knotes :D
<guilhermeblanco> jonah: I'm waiting for a hint how to fx my knotify for 3 days without success
<niteye> does anyone here have experience with openvpn?
<guilhermeblanco> today I gave up and reinstalled kubuntu... still configuring the os
<Jucato> STSX: Settings -> Save View Profile
<CrashMaster_> ok
<CrashMaster_> here we go
<CrashMaster_> procedure question
<STSX> Jucato: Thanks, that works great--I was confused because I chose "Configure View Profiles" and it would only let me "save", not configure the profile. What's the deal with that?
<clemons> niteye I use the command line "vpnc"
<Jucato> STSX: um.. dunno really :)
<BluesKaj> STSX, actually setup konq then "load View profile" , once you have it loaded then save view profile , if  you're happy with it.
<TFrog> anyone here have vast experience with KDE and Compiz?
<eigenvalue> Hi: I have  a problem with GRUB: I want it to dual-boot kubuntu / WinXP, but it won't work. I installed Win on a new HD on its first Partition (sda1) while having a running kubuntu system on sdb. I made an entry ("title winxp, root hd(1,0), makeactive, chainloader +1") in /boot/grub/menu.lst , but that daoesn't seems to be enough..
<eigenvalue> can someone help me?
<CrashMaster_> eigenvalue: is it throwing any errors at you?
<TFrog> eigenvalue if you're Windows XP partition is the first partition it should read hd(0,0)
<TFrog> plus you have to have the windows partition in fstab
<BaudXP> ugh.. I'm trying to (re)install Hardy, but after booting from the CD and selecting an option, I just get a blinking cursor in the top left of the screen
<BaudXP> any ideas?
<CrashMaster_> verified the media?
<genii> eigenvalue: If windows is on the primary master then hd(0,0) is the right value
<eigenvalue> CrashMaster_:  no. it just resets, and the BIOS starts again. TFrog: hd(0,1) works for /boot/, which is the second partition of sdb (the HD without WinXP), so sda1 should be hd(1,0), or am I wrong?
<BaudXP> CrashMaster_: It wants to boot to do that, wont boot :p
<STSX> In my menu.lst file the syntax is (hd0,0) not hd(0,0)--is this an issue for eigenvalue too?
<eigenvalue> TFrog: why do i need it in fstab?
<TFrog> eigenvalue, if there is no value in fstab it's likely you won't boot XP at all even with the entry in grub
<eigenvalue> STSX:  no, i just mistyped that one
<CrashMaster_> BaudXP: Still have the original ISO?
<BaudXP> CrashMaster_: yes
<CrashMaster_> burn another disc.
 * BaudXP cries
<STSX> TFrog: I don't believe that's true--he doesn't need an entry in fstab to boot to XP. fstab only controls what is mounted when he boots into Kubuntu.
<CrashMaster_> *strikes
<BaudXP> trying, back later
<TFrog> STSX, i'm not certain of that.  just offering info.  of course if he wants to read the XP partition from linux he'll need the entry in fstab
<CrashMaster_> You dont need the entry in fstab unless you want to mount the partition at linux start...
<STSX> TFrog: Agreed, but booting into XP has nothing to do with fstab. :)
<eigenvalue> TFrog: I think STSX is right, grub uses its own filesystem. but i think i'm gonna try it. I need access to that partition anyway.
<TFrog> well, i'm not having but one issue with hardy at the moment.  it involves compiz and the folks over at the compiz fusion room don't have any clues
<deever> hello
<eagles0513875> that has to do with grub btw
<Coder2> Hello
<eigenvalue> TFrog: but GRUB doesn't start the kernel, when booting XP.. (and the fstab is only useful for the linux system)
<eagles0513875> STSX: btw to ur earlier comment he doesnt need fstab entry to boot xp
<TFrog> true eigenvalue
<deever> anyone here with 8.04-kde4 running in vbox?
<eagles0513875> STSX: fstab allows one to have access to the partition from linux grub deals wiht boot loading
<eagles0513875> deever: i am
<TFrog> anyone a compiz wizard around here?
<eigenvalue> TFrog: whats your compiz-problem?
<STSX> eagles0513875: Absolutely, that's what I was pointing out to TFrog. :)
<Coder2> Could anyone help with MythTV?
<azzco> TFrog: tried #compiz-fusion ?
<TFrog> eigenvalue, i can't get the cube to work properly
<eagles0513875> STSX: ok sry im way out of it need to head out for a nap
<deever> eagles0513875: have you got the screen resolution set to more than 800x600?
<TFrog> azzco, i've been to that room and they don't have a clue
<eagles0513875> deever: on vbox
<deever> eagles0513875: yes
<eagles0513875> deever: never really bothered to try
<TFrog> and i've already talked to the head developer for ubuntu about it
<azzco> TFrog: Did you check general options, make sure it's 4 or something. rotate cube, cube desktop activated?
<eagles0513875> TFrog: u gotta be patient there seem to be aot of bugs out with hardy right now
<deever> eagles0513875: so you are working with 800x600?
<Coder2> Does anybody use MythTV ?
<TFrog> yeah azzco.  problem is it gives me the wall even though it's not selected in ccsm.  however if i click with the center button on my mouse the cube comes up but won't stay on the screen.
<TFrog> eagles0513875, i'm realizing that already
<TFrog> glad it's a LTS version
<eigenvalue> TFrog: Sorry that was the only thing i had no problems with.. don't have a clue how it works
<eagles0513875> TFrog: i am having some issues but they rnt life threathening that i cant deal with em
<TFrog> nor are mine at the moment
<azzco> TFrog: That sounds really weird... try recording/take pictures of that and post in the forums
<deever> anyone here with 8.04-kde4 on virtualbox and a screen resolution >800x600 ?
<eagles0513875> deever: i dunno im using what ever the default res is when you install teh guest
<TFrog> i just re-installed hardy.  it seems that you have to have the kde-destop loaded as a dependency.  before i cut it out as i don't need many of it's dependencies and had even worse troubles
<TFrog> azzco, that would be very difficult with the symptoms i'm having with it.  i think what is going on is how ccsm is writting to the config file
<TFrog> or something of that nature
<TFrog> funny thing is all the other effects seem to work
<azzco> TFrog: have you tried with a default config file? (Erasing the existing once or just renaming for the moment)
<obelich> hola
<TFrog> if i knew where that file was i'd try it for sure
<waite> Anyone know how to get zeroconf:/ ioslave working on Kubuntu 8.04 remix (Kde4)
<deever> eagles0513875: lol, ok! ;)
<azzco> TFrog: Maybe we should move to #compiz-fusion
<eagles0513875> deever: sry could be much more help
<waite> I have kdnssd pakagea and avahi running.
<TFrog> meet you there
<eagles0513875> *srry
<deever> eagles0513875: np! ;)
<waite> And I can see ssh services via avahi-discover so I know some are out there,
<CrashMaster_> ok. Computer turns on, POSTS, scans the MBR, finds grub, and then grub loads linux, yes?
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster_: sure, something like that
<CrashMaster_> Well, is the "somethign like that" that Im interested in,.
<CrashMaster_> Does grub just straight out load the kernel? Or is there a step in  between?
<matsdb> finally i got sound :)
<dwidmann_laptop> CrashMaster_: from the source of all things true and false: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_GRUB
<genii> CrashMaster_: Grub loads it's own menu, then starts loading a kernel and the kernel's initial ramdisk. After ramdisk is loaded it goes on to load other drivers and mount drives, etc
<genii> (the kernel does)
<CrashMaster_> so it goes straight from grub to the kernel?
<genii> Yup
<CrashMaster_> hm
<CrashMaster_> ok then, new line of inquiry.
<azzco> I never understood the whole splashscreen thingy though..
<CrashMaster_> What in the kernel determines the boot screen?
<CrashMaster_> For instance.
<CrashMaster_> XP has that stupid little bar going side to side
<CrashMaster_> and linux has a buttload of text that flys by
<CrashMaster_> sometimes the text it pretty and neat, sometimes its a jumbled mess of stuff.
<CrashMaster_> What is it that deterimines how that stuff is displayed (pre-KDE im pretty sure)
<azzco> CrashMaster_: I think that's usplash.. google it
<Pici> !usplash | CrashMaster_
<ubottu> CrashMaster_: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<SlimeyPete> no, if you want neat text you need to make the kernel use the framebuffer
<SlimeyPete> which is done with a kernel option iirc
<SlimeyPete> if you want graphics, you need usplash.
<dwidmann_laptop> SlimeyPete: definte "neat text"
<CrashMaster_> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<SlimeyPete> dwidmann_laptop: small, crisp font.
<SlimeyPete> as opposied to the 80-line display
<SlimeyPete> erm, 80-column
<genii> CrashMaster_: Normally resolution will default to something safe and sane during this part of boot, like 640x480 or such. But it can be overridden by kernel swithc line of vga=xxx   where xxx is some value specifying default console type resolution to use
<CrashMaster_> ok Its REALLY hard to cut/paste when you people keep giving me anwers!! :)
<genii> hehe
<CrashMaster_> got it!
<CrashMaster_> talk away :)
<Pici> !fb | CrashMaster_ more info here
<ubottu> CrashMaster_ more info here: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<CrashMaster_> well
<CrashMaster_> it did SOMETHING
<CrashMaster_> not sure what tho
<Coder2> How to assign hotkey for keyboard layout switching? It does not work for me...
<dwidmann_laptop> on another note, you must not like terminus very well SlimeyPete :P
<genii> Coder2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-keyboard/+bug/196277
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196277 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard "[hardy] keyboard layout switching shortcut doesn't work after reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<deever> anyone here with 8.04-kde4 on virtualbox and a screen resolution >800x600 ?
<dan> oi
<dan> tm brazucas aki?
<jose__> ola
<zonycs> xDD "brazucas"
<zonycs> es buena
<zonycs> x
<zonycs> xDD
<dan> brasileiros
<BoneSolTeraDyne> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<zonycs> xDD
<dan> num qro ajuda qro fla
<jose__> y español?
<dan> \ahuahaua
<dan> yo soy brasileño mas yo hablo español
<dan> hauhuahuah
<Jucato> English only
<zonycs> exacto
<dan> i`m espeak english very lol
<dan> ahuhauhaa
<dreads> zonycs como te va?
<zonycs> dan... te lo digo en español, quizas lo entiendas mejor que en ingles, trata en #kubuntu-es si entendes..
<zonycs> todo bien
<dreads> cierto hehe
<Jucato> again. English only!!
<dreads> ok sorry
<dwidmann_laptop> Jucato: I know it's late there, and by this time of night you're problably cranky, but please try to remain calm :)
<Jucato> dwidmann_laptop: I try
<BonesolTeraDyne> Jucato: The best way to get your point across is to op-up and then repeat yourself. That's when they get the message.
<Jucato> BonesolTeraDyne: would you believe some people don't even get that :)
<Jucato> anyway, it stopped. so..
<zonycs> no, english no,  only nippon!! [japanese] (???)
<zonycs> xDD
<Jucato> don't try me :)
<BonesolTeraDyne> I believe it. Thanks for doing your job, though. More than I can say for ops in some other channels.
<o0Chris0o> ok back to business...
<Jucato> BonesolTeraDyne: thanks :)
<o0Chris0o> what is the name of the extras you can get with kde, screen savers and wallpaper..etc
 * genii slides Jucato a large coffee and some cookies
<fenxik> does anyone know how to fix the bug of adept on find best server?
<Jucato> genii: too late to keep me awake, and too early to wake me up :)
<jhutchins_wk> o0Chris0o: kde-extras or kde-artwork?
<o0Chris0o> yeah something like that
<Jucato> kdeartwork
<o0Chris0o> I couldt find it on adept
<o0Chris0o> or I'm blind
<o0Chris0o> one of the 2
<Jucato> !info kdeartwork
<ubottu> kdeartwork (source: kdeartwork): themes, styles and more from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Jucato> !info kdeartwork-kde4
<ubottu> kdeartwork-kde4 (source: kdeartwork-kde4): themes, styles and more from the official KDE release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 9 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Coder2> thanks
<Jucato> O.o
<jdavies> Jucato: evening
<jhutchins_wk> Jucato: how far east are you?
<Kite_DH> i need some help with my headset
<Jucato> jdavies: new nick? :)
<Jucato> jhutchins_wk: philippines.. +8 UTC
<eyemon> heellllllllllllllllllpppppppppppppppp
<eyemon> poeple????????????
<eyemon> help me
<Jucato> anyway...
<jhutchins_wk> Ahhh.
<jdavies> Jucato: wait a minute, aren't you suppose to be asleep?
<Kite_DH> i only get the sound of skype rightnow, but i want to hear the other things over the same headset too
<timboy> eyemon, just ask and if someone can answere they will
<Kite_DH> can anybody help me with that?
<dwidmann_laptop> o0Chris0o: apt-cache search artwork | grep ^k.*
<Jucato> jdavies: true
<Jucato> eyemon: I think single l's and p's would do as well
<Pici> eyemon: Just ask a question
<Pici> Jucato: heelp?
<eyemon> i installed aircrack
<Pici> eyemon: We can't if we dont know the question
<timboy> eyemon, you are you aren't in the ubuntu channel
<jhutchins_wk> eyemon: Dude, we don't know what's wrong, so just tell us, forget the melodramatics.
<eyemon> but its no where to be seen
<Kite_DH> Would somebody help ME? i already asked the question but somehow everybody seems to ignore me
<dwidmann_laptop> but I liike drama ... darn :( ..................... just kidding
<timboy> eyemon, wow that warrants a cry for help...
<Pici> eyemon: aircrack is a cli program I believe.
<jhutchins_wk> Kite_DH: What sort of a headset is it?  WIred?  Bluetooth?
<Kite_DH> USB, from logitech
<eyemon> what shud i do??
<Kite_DH> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:0a01 Logitech, Inc.
<Pici> eyemon: run it from a terminal
<mum>  Hi genii
<eyemon> how??
<jhutchins_wk> eyemon: start with the documentation.
<Pici> eyemon: type aircrack perhaps
<dwidmann_laptop> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jhutchins_wk> Kite_DH: Find anything about it on the web?
<mum>  genii: I've tryed all things... The only way for let the device works is with ipw3945... So I reverted to 2.6.22 kernel... It's only way... :.-(
<Kite_DH> jhutchins_wk: i wouldnt know where to start
<jhutchins_wk> Kite_DH: gg: logitech usb headset (model) linux
<timboy> eyemon, if you've never used the konsole maybe you should start with a linux 101 tutorial...
<jhutchins_wk> Kite_DH: Have you tried restarting the system with the headset connected?
<genii> mum: I am sad to hear. Hopefully soon there will be some solution
<Kite_DH> jhutchins_wk: yes. i can choose it as option in skype, but not in the sound-system configuration itelf
<Kite_DH> itself*
<mum> genii: I hope so! Thanks a lot for Your help!
<timboy> Kite_DH, have you checked alsamixer?
<eyemon> when i type aircrack-ng in the terminal nothing happens
<jhutchins_wk> Kite_DH: It will be a sound device, not an output option.  It's the whole sound hardware system.
<timboy> eyemon, read the aircrack manual then come back
<mum>  See Yaa! :)
<jhutchins_wk> Kite_DH: Multiple audio devices are a frequent question here, but I don't know that we've developed a consistent proces for solving them.
<Kite_DH> timboy: the option in skype i called "Logitech USB Headset (hw:Headset,0)"
<timboy> hmm not too great at troubleshooting usb. sry
<Kite_DH> well it works with skype, why doesnt that option exist in the sound-preferences too =(
<zonycs> is the moment to say... mini-plug rulzzzzzzzzz (???)
<Kite_DH> weird...
<mueslix> why do the kde 4.0.4 apps from backport show up as 4.0.3 in the about dialogs?
<Antareja_> halo
<Antareja_> can somebody help me?
<Antareja_> i need some help for my kubuntu
<Antareja_> please
<Pici> Ask a question
<Antareja_> ok
<Antareja_> I'v install my kubuntu after a XP os
<Antareja_> so i already have an XP and i instal kubuntu from XP
<Antareja_> and I have dedicated a space of 6 GB for the kubuntu
<Antareja_> Can I change the size of the virtual diskdrive for kubuntu?
<Antareja_> I'd like to make it to 10 GB, is it possible?
<Xbehave_> Antareja_: that depends on wubi but i think so but you have to do it from windows
<o0Chris0o> I'm thinking about installing kde4 but would it conflict with kde3?
<mueslix> no
<Antareja_> so I have to configure it from windows?
<mueslix> you can install it parallely
<azzco> Here comes the wubi questions *lol*
<matsdb> any way to get firefox 3 beta 5 to intergrate better with KDE?
<Xbehave_> yeah in windows you run wubi and resize it i think
<Antareja_> well I didn't istall it paralelly, but on a virtual drive... boot.disk
<matsdb> right now it looks like shit
<Xbehave_> matsdb in what way?
<matsdb> icons etc
<Xbehave_> you can download a kde theme
<Antareja_> so I should use wubi from windows?
<matsdb> tried to, but wasnt compatible with the beta-version
<matsdb> guess i have to wait :p
<Xbehave_> matsdb: alot of themse work anyway
<Antareja_> ok...so I will try
<Antareja_> thanks a lot
<Antareja_> bye
<Xbehave_> np gl
<Antareja_> thanks
<matsdb> hmm, ok.. i'll try, thanks Xbehave_
<Xbehave_> matsdb: extensions.checkCompatibility;false in about:config will let you install what you want, and you can get around the mozilla website stoping you by clicking install old version then selecting the newest
<matsdb> ah, nice :D
<velociraptor> hello sir!
<Xbehave_> matsdb: http://konquefox.free.fr/ might help too i think its FF3 compatible
<shane__> godd day can any one help with a device
<_strog> hi i have an intel graphic card
<shane__> its a dlink card i installed it last night and it was workin fine this morning its there but not workin
<_strog> and wanted to know what to write in the xorg.conf file
<_strog> im at the Driver "vesa" part
<shane__> if it helps it shows it there but has it listed as unclaimed
<_strog> or how do i start the reconfigure thing?
<shane__> kwifi states it as disabled
<shane__> crashmaster are u on
<Xbehave_> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Xbehave_> !intel
<ubottu> Factoid intel not found
<Xbehave_> _strog: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-c7979448ab81077f16349d3ca4be7aa5a5a52de2
<Xbehave_> kwifi? what happens if you work through knetworkmanager, it might be switched off thier ?
<shane__> network manager isnt givin me nothin it allows config wireless but no wireless device
<waite> Is zerfonc in kubuntu-kde4 just broken? It works on kde3 fine.
<matsdb> is there some default firewall in kubuntu?
<waite> sorry zeroconf
<p_quarles> matsdb, there is, but it's not configured -- something in particular you're trying to block?
<matsdb> no, nothing in particular, just for general security
<shane__> ok now its all working and i never touched it its been dead for 4 hrs
<matsdb> maybe theres no need for it, but i've always used fedoras firewall just in case
<p_quarles> matsdb, there's no need unless you're running services
<p_quarles> there are no services listening to external ports in the defualt K/Ubuntu installation
<shane__> why did my wireless just turn itself on and how can i fix this so it will start on boot and remain
<matsdb> oh ok.. then i'll skip turning it on :)
<shane__> i tryed adding to gedit and it says im not allowed to save
<Xbehave_> isnt iptables in by default, there are some gui to edit it but its fairly good by default i think
<joseph> !parley
<ubottu> Factoid parley not found
<matsdb> im running apache and mysql tho
<BluesKaj> shane__, you have to edit with permission
<Xbehave_> shane__: how did you get it working?
<udi> in the lower left corner there is a drop down list of nicknames.  How do I edit it?
<matsdb> apache is configured to listen to localhost only
<shane__> i didnt i went in to see what was all sayin in netman and it was on
<shane__> iv been tryin 4 4 hrs and no results now it turned itself on
<shane__> and in gedit how do i edit with permisions this is ubuntu and im ussing ndiswrapper
<Xbehave_> id recomend just starting knetworkmanager on logon, that seams to sort out most of my wireless troubles
<Xbehave_> you need to run it with !sudo
<shane__> i tryed that last night i added knet and got rid of kwifi
<Nookie^> does anyone know if there are sources for kde 4.1 aplha?
<shane__> but knet didnt apear so i reversed it and back to kwifi
<Xbehave_> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<shane__> ok ill print that off and see what i can do
<shane__> ty
<BluesKaj> shane__, whatever the run command box is in gnome (I assume you're in ubuntu, not kubuntu) use sudo or sudo gedit pathtofilename in the terminal
<Xbehave_> shane__: to use permisions you need to run gksudo gedit
<Xbehave_> !help > Xbehave_.
<Xbehave> !hello > Xbehave
<Xbehave> Nookie^: try #kubuntu-kde4 but otherwise id guess theyre at kde.org
<Nookie^> Xbehave: thanx :-d
<shane__> xbehave i added to gedit and on restart it gives me error startin gnome setting daemon
<shane__> now i cant get into ubuntu it locks on that error code
<Xbehave> if its gnome stuff your probably better off in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> shane__, perhaps your needs would be better served at #ubuntu
<shane__> ok ty
<BluesKaj> hehe
<bayank> hello?
<sneedly> hello can anyone help me, I need to install an invidia driver
<sneedly> last time i messed up so bad it reset my keyboard and i ended up reinstalling
<sneedly> felt like i was back in windows
<matsdb> any good linux-games?
<matsdb> has doom become freeware yet?
<ubunturos> anyone with a SiS M672 Chipset board runnig *buntu?
<timboy> matsdb, yes to number 1 open arena is pretty good. if you want real games get crossover games from codeweavers.com
<timboy> ubunturos, i'm sure there is... :P
<ubunturos> timboy: who is it? I'm curious about the results - hardware
<Xbehave> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<timboy> ubunturos, i'm not sure.but it should work.
<timboy> ubunturos, http://www.buntfu.com/auction_details.php?name=HASEE%20Core%20Duo%20Ubuntu%20Linux%20Notebook&auction_id=140
<ubunturos> timboy: there are few issues with the VGA; though the forums has a link to drivers, I'm not really sure, if that'll work well
<ubunturos> timboy: also, the audio didn't seem to work out of the box
<timboy> yeah i'd stay away from sis if i were you
<timboy> i'd either go intel or nvidia both have pretty good hardware support
 * ubunturos had to go with it due to a price factor and the bundle of goodies that came along the laptop housing this mobo chipset
<spiroo>  After I upgraded openssh I cannot use it anymore. The remote host connection identification has been changed. I wondering, how do i Fix that?
<rickest> spiroo: edit your ~/.ssh/known_hosts and remove the old entry for that remotehost
<spiroo> rickest: I do not know how to. It is encrypted code
<sneedly> is there away to set up side by side screens in hard heron
<rickest> spiroo: the first part of the line shows the hostname for the rest of the line (an encrypted-looking key)
<sneedly> !displays
<ubottu> Factoid displays not found
<rickest> spiroo: in other words, look at the first word (a hostname or IP) on each line
<rickest> and delete the one that matches the remote host you were originally trying to connect to
<Daisuke_Laptop> !twinview | sneedly
<ubottu> sneedly: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<JackWinter> hiya, i have some dvdroms pc/mac, that i can't access as normal user.  they show up in /media/cdrom, but i can't copy the data unless i sudo su ;)  in windows i have no rpob accessing them.  any ideas ?
<spiroo> rickest, and then what=
<rickest> spiroo: then reconnect
<rickest> should ask you to accept new key
<spiroo> ah okay
<spiroo> rickest. Thanks, now it works again
<rickest> spiroo: cool, glad it's up
<temoto_alt40> Is there a way to force resizing of tray icons?
<temoto_alt40> All icons but X-Chat are loaded as 32x32 i guess. Maybe 24, i'm not sure. X-Chat shows as large icon. 48x48 maybe.
<temoto_alt40> And it breaks two rows of icons into one.
<sneedly> !DualHead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<shb79> hello everybody
<tekteen> hi
<BluesKaj> !hello | shb79
<ubottu> shb79: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<shb79> can anybody tell me how to access kde4 settings menu from kde3
<shb79> I just messed up settings and got blank screen
<shb79> kde3 works fine
<tekteen> shb79: I tend to start over
<tekteen> and delete all the config files
<tekteen> for all kde4 programs
<noaXess> normally.. what tool do i need to see the cpu fan speed?
<noaXess> acpi?
<ehfesolg> how do i remove all gui apps?
<rickest> noaXess: usually 'sensors' something, lmsensors
<noaXess> rickest: win what package is this included?
<noaXess> in what
<tekteen> ehfesolg: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg?
<tekteen> Look before doing it
<noaXess> rickest: i found it klmsensors..
<noaXess> ksensors sorry
<tekteen> ﻿can someone help me with pulseaudio? Here is what happens when I run pulseaudio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12115/
<lg2arts> alguma gata do rj ae?
<eagles0513875> lg2arts: what language
<lg2arts> PT
<lg2arts> im new here
<lg2arts> portugues
<tekteen> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<noaXess> it seems, that my notebook don't have a fan sensor.. only a fan state 1/0.. on or off.. :(
<ElegantAngel> HI all
<hpk> hi the german link please
<ElegantAngel> following update advice, i upgraded openssh-server update
<ElegantAngel> but my update process is blocked
<ElegantAngel> at 67%
<ElegantAngel> :/ any ideas ?
<hpk> the german link please
<Xbehave> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hpk> thanks
<Broadcom> anybody know why kubuntu would be randomly freezing?
<noaXess> Broadcom: what does your log means? /var/log/messages
<noaXess> or dmesg
<dwidmann_laptop> or /var/log/syslog
<o0Chris0o> errr I hate that you can't Ingore or block someone in kopete
<jo_> did anyone knows an instant messaging program that support webcam?
<jo_> for Ubuntu 8?
<dwidmann_laptop> jo_: have you tried kopete?
<Pennycook_> jo_: Apparently Skype supports Webcam now
<jo_> no skype
<jo_> no
<jo_> kopete was on 7
<jo_> it works
<Pennycook_> Why no Skype?
<jo_> uh sorry,skype is ok
<jhutchins_wk> o0Chris0o: Doesn't /ignore work?
<deever> anyone here with 8.04-kde4 on virtualbox and a screen resolution >800x600 ?
<marcus_> wo bin ich hier?
<SlimeyPete> !german
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<SlimeyPete> but... hi :)
<greyfox> Hello
<greyfox> does anyone know how to set a proxy on only one connection ? for example I have eth0 & eth1, I want to use a proxy only on eth1
<marcus_> no idea
<Aranel> After Hardy upgrade, my KControl tree is empty :/ How can I fix it ?
<o0Chris0o> jhutchins not for kopete
<dwidmann> Aranel: try running "sudo apt-get -f install" to make sure the install finished
<clau30> hi. how do I restart the sound server?
<Aranel> dwidmann: ok, i'm updating my programs now, i'll try that after it :)
<dwidmann> Aranel: if it's letting you do that, then it must have finished the install okay, I think.
<o0Chris0o> claus30: Kmenu >> System Settings >> Sound
<o0Chris0o> under "enable the sound system"
<o0Chris0o> thats how I turn it off and on
<clau30> o0Chris0o: doesn't work
<o0Chris0o> what doesn't work?
<o0Chris0o> be more specific
<clau30> I suddenly have no sound
<o0Chris0o> is that enabled?
<clau30> I know X restart would resolve it but maybe there is a command to do it :)
<clau30> oo
<clau30> o0Chris0o: well it worked a few minutes ago
<o0Chris0o> why do you ahve to restart it? did you install something?
<o0Chris0o> or is this a clean install
<clau30> no, think it's because of amarok, happened before
<o0Chris0o> hmm
<clau30> it's an old install
<clau30> alsa-utils restart also doesn't do the trick
<o0Chris0o> ok
<o0Chris0o> go to kmenu >> System >> Sound system then make sure your sound system is selected, instead of auto detect
<o0Chris0o> try that and see it it works
<clau30> nope
<o0Chris0o> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<clau30> great :)
<o0Chris0o> clau30 try entering "alsamixer" in terminal
<o0Chris0o> and make sure volumes are up
<ubuntu> :)
<clau30> o0Chris0o: it's not that
<clau30> come on :P
<clau30> it's a backend kde uses I guess
<o0Chris0o> I'm not sure, what else to tell you. I'm sure if you stick around, someone could help you with your problem
<dwidmann_laptop> clau30: artsd
<clau30> yea artsd seems to get restarted but still doesn't work
<clau30> interesting is that, like I said, if I restart X, it's working agian
<clau30> what else could I restart in etc/init.d? :)
<clau30> ah, I'll just restart x
<clau30> thanks anyway
<o0Chris0o> clau30 try looking at your system logs and see it it outputs anything
<o0Chris0o> oo too late
<peer_> I'm getting a whole bunch of updates for KDE right now, what is this?
<o0Chris0o> updates
<o0Chris0o> :)
<o0Chris0o> kde3 or 4
<peer_> well ...  I'm wondering why. I expected the SSL updates, but not a complete new computer :-)
<o0Chris0o> heh I got 2 new updates
<peer_> And I don't even know which KDE (3 or 4) I'm running. How can I tell? When I upgraded to Hardy, there was no question asked.
<o0Chris0o> and it is ssl updates
<o0Chris0o> lol
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know why i have to edit xorg.conf to fix the dpi after installing the nvidia driver? that seems like a really basic issue that should have been fixed...
<Pennycook_> peer_: You'll be running KDE3 if you upgraded from Gutsy. 4 looks considerably different.
<secleinteer> yes, it looks considerably bad right now
<peer_> So then, I'd like to know how I could get KDE 4 -- and if I should do that. What are the considerations to take into account?
<dave11> kde 4=yuk
<psyco> Hey, does anyone have any suggestions regarding stop motion programs??
<secleinteer> peer_: don't use kde4 right now, it looks nothing like kde3 and has none of the customizability
<Pennycook_> peer_: You should be able to install KDE4 by running sudo apt-get install kde4-core.
<Pennycook_> And don't listen to them, I've been running KDE4 since release and I think it's much nicer.
<peer_> ok ...    I guess we will all be pushed at KDE4 at some time anyway, but later when it's readyer ;-), right?
<dave11> peer_: the program menu is a nightmare with scrolling back and forth to start programs
<psyco> I personally think kde4 sucks. But most people think 4.1 will be awesome,
<psyco> I hope it will be.
<Pennycook_> Well, I think 4.1 is released in July(ish) and I'm sure it'll be tehe default.
<Pennycook_> dave11: If you don't like Kicker, you can set it to use the default KMenu.
<psyco> Yeah. 4.1 should pwn. I actually love the menu
<psyco> just a quick search :D
<dave11> Pennycook_: didnt know that..thanks
<Pennycook_> Right /now/ it's less customisable than KDE3, sure, but the whole widgets thing (yes, I know about SuperKaramba :)) will make it awesome.
<jimmy51vinsky> what's "Can't open file ./Bonnie.6234.000" indicate when trying to run bonnie to test an hdd?
<Pennycook_> peer_: If you're not sure KDE4 is for you, it might be worth downloading the KDE4 Remix Live CD.  When I had KDE3 and KDE4 installed on Gutsy, the menu looked a little bit cluttered.
<peer_> Ok, I'll take a look at it. And July(ish) is not far away anyway.
<psyco> Yes. Can't wait for 4.1
<psyco> KDE4 made me so pumped.
<psyco> ANd it was quite the letdown.
<secleinteer> Pennycook_: considering the amount of customizing i've done in kde3, i doubt it would be possible to replicate that in kde4 for quite a whle
<secleinteer> possibly not until 4.2 or even 4.3
<o0Chris0o> err
<o0Chris0o> now i hav eno sound
<o0Chris0o> lol
<Pennycook_> secleinteer: Oh, I'm not denying that.  Right now KDE4's customisability extends about as far as changing the window decorations and desktop background. XD
<secleinteer> yeah, it's like gnome right now
<secleinteer> *shudder*
<jimmy51vinsky> how do i give write access to a mounted fat16 partition?
<theunixgeek> Does the live CD come with KDE 4?
<secleinteer> i was really excited about it, but didn't realize it would be released in such a state of incompletion until a few weeks before the release when all the dev's started warning about that
<secleinteer> theunixgeek: you get a separate live cd with 4
<secleinteer> there are two versions, the 3 version and the    4
<theunixgeek> secleinteer: what about the one ordered from Canonical?
<secleinteer> theunixgeek: that's probably 3
<theunixgeek> :(
<theunixgeek> oh well, thanks anyway
<jabba> secleinteer: incompletion? i have no problem with it at all
<jabba> using it now, in fact.
<secleinteer> jabba: well some people do ;)
<jabba> what are the problems?
<Daisuke_Ido> well, it was a necessary release
<Daisuke_Ido> jabba: it would be easier to list what does work in kde4
<secleinteer> jabba: no customizability
<secleinteer> LOL
<secleinteer> true
<Daisuke_Ido> i still have high hopes for 4.1
<jabba> wow. i wonder what i'm not doing, then
<jabba> although, i guess i used the regular kubuntu install and then installed kde4 on top of it.
<secleinteer> jabba: well i guess some people don't customize so much
<jimmy51vinsky> sigh.  it looks like bonnie won't run in 8.04
<secleinteer> i have a very unusual setup
<jabba> secleinteer: i come from a mac and solaris background. i don't customize at all. :)
<secleinteer> jabba: i come from a windows background, but that didn't stop me ;)
 * jabba heads home
<aracrazy> ehi
<jimmy51vinsky> i've mounted a fat16 partition at /mnt/test.  how do i make it writeable?
<shane_> where can i get a ubuntu link
<SlimeyPete> shane_: you mean you want to download it?
<shane_> no my keeboard wont let me make numbers sighn lol i just need the link on here
<shane_> for irc
<_Angelus_> anyone here tried kubuntu-kde4 ?
<psyco> many of us
<Odd-rationale> _Angelus_: yes i have...
<_Angelus_> Odd-rationale: is it as good as kde3?
<Odd-rationale> _Angelus_: it *will be* better ;)
<Odd-rationale> but not yet...
<Odd-rationale> it is still somewhat incomplete...
<shane_> hey heres a better ? does anyone one know if any linux based OS will suport Dlink dl 510-g marvel chipset wireless card
<Odd-rationale> basically and all linux distros can support the same hardware....
<_Angelus_> Odd-rationale: so its not as good as kde3 yet??
<psyco> _Angelus_: Its all personal opinion
<Odd-rationale> _Angelus_: depends what you mean by good. it is better in some ways, but simply missing in others...Try out the live cd and see what you think...
<greyfox> in /etc/network/interfaces what's the diffrerence between up and post-up ?
<shane_> im using ubuntu latest version and im havin a heck of a time gettin it to take win driver once i add it to gedit and restart my system gives error and locks up i tryed using ubuntu irc and they sugested a fresh install so i wasted 40 mins doin that redid it and same thing
<shane_> any one in hear have any ideas im new to linux as microcrap stated that i needed to purchase a new productkey since i had changed to much in my tower
<shane_> and i wasnt wasting another 180$ on a new xp64
<Odd-rationale> shane_: have you tried searching the ubuntu forums for that card?
<shane_> yes and i followed there advise to a t
<shane_> i no this is kubuntu not ubuntu but i tried the other irc and all the sugested was reinstall
<Odd-rationale> shane_: so what do you got now? a non-working ubuntu install? are you on a live cd currently?
<shane_> i have live cd
<shane_> it goes on that
<tailsfan> Hello, Can anyone help me dicipher this message: http://pastebin.ca/1018401
<shane_> but not off hard
<Odd-rationale> shane_: you mean the network card works in the livecd?
<shane_> no
<shane_> network doesnt do a thing
<shane_> there are no drivers in linux for this card i have to wrap the win98 driver
<Odd-rationale> shane_: what guide did you follow?
<shane_> wifidocséDWL-G510
<shane_> sorryÉ =/
<Odd-rationale> shane_: could i take a look at the link?
<shane_> 1 sec
<Odd-rationale> np
<tailsfan> Anyone?
<shane_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/DWL-G510?highlight=(dwl-g510)
<Odd-rationale> shane_: so where did you run into trouble?
<shane_> as soon as i add ndiswrapper in gedit and restart
<Odd-rationale> shane_: before that, did the driver work?
<Odd-rationale> i mean the wireless card
<shane_> i get a message saying error starting the gnome settings daemon
<shane_> yes when it chose to
<shane_> it sat dead for a few hrs and all of a sudden it came on
<shane_> but network manager doesnt always pick it up
<Odd-rationale> shane_: i'm sorry, i didn't quite catch what you are saying.... Right before you added ndiswrappter to the modules file, did your wireless work?
<shane_> yes
<Odd-rationale> shane_: but after, and a reboot. it didn't work?
<shane_> after and reboot it wont even start ubuntu i get sighn in and then it locks
<Xbehave_> if i ssh into a box how can i get a file from it to my local pc?
<Odd-rationale> shane_: so this is the condition of your computer right now?
<Odd-rationale> !ssh | Xbehave_
<ubottu> Xbehave_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<shane_> its sitting with the warning and a close squire that doesnt work
<Odd-rationale> Xbehave_: there is a really good guide in the wiki ^
<Xbehave_> thx
<Odd-rationale> shane_: do you have that computer up right now, or are you using the live cd on it?
<odp> hy
<florian> Hi! I'm currently installing kubuntu 8.04. Everything works fine till i want to set the correct resolutions. I have 2 displays (1680x1050). One on dvi (works perfectly), one on vga which runs on 640x480 :-(
<Odd-rationale> odp: welcome
<shane_> no i am started on HD and it locks if i go through cd i cant change anything and i tryed failsafe mode and i get the same issue
<shane_> what is the dif between kubuntu and ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> shane_: what does the error message sya?
<Odd-rationale> shane_: kubuntu uses kde. ubuntu uses gnome
<Odd-rationale> different desktop environmetn
<shane_> there was an error starting GNOME settings daemon
<shane_> witch is better
<shane_> and easier
<Odd-rationale> shane_: neither is better...
<Odd-rationale> shane_: try ctrl+alt+f2. do you see a login prompt? see if you can log in there...
<shane_> is kubuntu harder to run
<florian> I could use parts of my old X11-config, but i want to do something more 'official'
<shane_> ok it gave me a screen for login
<Daisuke_Ido> shane_: if the gnome settings daemon failed to run, log out and back in, you should be alright.
<Odd-rationale> shane_: no kubuntu is not harder to run. it is just comestic differences and personal pref
<Daisuke_Ido> oh.
<Daisuke_Ido> that.
<Daisuke_Ido> nevermind
<Odd-rationale> Daisuke_Ido: what do you think if he deletes all his .gnome .gnome2 .config .gconf foleders? do you think that will solve it?
<o0Chris0o> how do do I full upgrade using kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<o0Chris0o> sudo apt-get kubuntu-kde4-desktop full?
<Daisuke_Ido> i think it's a good shot
<shane_> mabey i will try kubuntu on this system then i have ubuntu 64 on my other sys and it is fine but ubuntu doesnt like this driver
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Odd-rationale> shane_: have you logged in the console yet?
<o0Chris0o> yeah I know that much, but the kde4 site says this:
<o0Chris0o> nstructions:
<o0Chris0o> The packages are in hardy-backports, available from Adept Manager when you choose Unsupported Updates from the Updates tab of Manage Repositories, kubuntu-kde4-desktop and do a full upgrade.
<shane_> ok TY odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> shane_: is it working?
<shane_> no it still locked it gave me a dos menu
<Odd-rationale> shane_: where? when you tried to login via ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<shane_> it didnt login it gave me a dos form page for comands
<shane_> a terminal thats the word im lookin 4
<Odd-rationale> shane_: oh ok like shane@shane-laptop~:$
<Odd-rationale> ?
<shane_> yes
<Odd-rationale> shane_: perfect
<Odd-rationale> shane_: try this...
<shane_> ? how is that perfect
<james_b> Can someone help me with a mouse issue/problem, please?
<Odd-rationale> shane_: rm -rf .gnome/ gnome2/ .config/ .gconf/
<Neo86> aloa guys
<shane_> 1 sec ill get that page back i restart
<Neo86> i have an problem with my amsn
<Odd-rationale> shane_: ok
<o0Chris0o> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<james_b> I have a Logitech mouse with a wheel. Can a wheel click be "made into" a doubleclick like in Windoze?
<Neo86> i have downloaded a plugin "transparent" and when i aktivat it, amsn says you need TK 8.5 but i have tk 8.5 installed from the adept manager
<Neo86> whats there wrong?
<Neo86> can anyone helps me please
<o0Chris0o> !patience | Neo86
<ubottu> Neo86: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Odd-rationale> shane_: let me know when you are ready
<shane_> it says rd:
<Neo86> ah ok
<Odd-rationale> shane_: it says what?
<shane_> 1 sec im doin it again
<Odd-rationale> shane_: rm -rf  gnome2/ .config/ .gconf/
<Odd-rationale> shane_: that is the command to type ^
<Odd-rationale> shane_: for get the other one i pasted
<Odd-rationale> shane_: sorry hold one moment....
<shane_> rm: invalid option -- t
<Odd-rationale> shane_: rm -rf  .gnome2/ .config/ .gconf/
<Odd-rationale> shane_: any errors now?
<shane_> ok that just gave me a new line
<Odd-rationale> ok
<shane_> no errors just a new line
<Odd-rationale> shane_: try this now
<Odd-rationale> shane_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Odd-rationale> shane_: let me know when that is done...
<shane_> went down one line but is blank this time
<florian> Another question: i have installed kubuntu in german, kde4apps are running with german messages, kde3apps runs in english...
<Odd-rationale> shane_: try ctrl+alt+f7
<Odd-rationale> shane_: try to logg in again...
<shane_> it locked on that page again but this time there was no writing in the box im restartin machine
<shane_> ok back to lockup with message ctrl alt f2 É
<shane_> ?
<Odd-rationale> yeah
<Odd-rationale> hold on brb.
<shane_> ok i have the shane-p42gig login page
<shane_> and i have a comand line
<shane_> kk
<Odd-rationale> shane_: try: sudo adduser
<Odd-rationale> shane_: we'll create a new user an see if that user can log in...
<shane_> new blank line
<david_> hola
<shane_> didnt do anything just gave new line
<david_> boas noites
<david_> MOI boas noites, ejem
<Odd-rationale> !es | david_
<ubottu> david_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<david_> ok, genial
<david_> chau
<Odd-rationale> shane_: ok i really gtg sorry...
<shane_> no prob TY
<el1te> hi al
<el1te> im at the kubuntu site and i think im gonna get the 8.04 remix but isnt there a dvd 4.7gigs instead of the 70meg iso
<el1te> 700meg iso*
<billyd> elite - watch out for A Beta Firefox -  - think it is on  update -.  Don't think it was on my DVD
<el1te> so i should probably just get the 700meg iso?
<el1te> for the remix
<el1te> why is it a remix after all....i mean there is a kubuntu 8.04 why didnt they just put kde 4.0 in taht
<el1te> anyone here?
<billyd> I got the DVD in hope KDE $ was on it, but it wasn't.  Not sure if the data on the DVD is any more than the data on the CD
<el1te> billyd are you using the remix
<el1te> how do you like kde 4.0
<billyd> No - I got the regular Live/Install DVD from DiscountLinux
<billyd> It didn't conatian KDE 4
<el1te> ah
<el1te> did you install it though
<billyd> One reason I want KDE 4 is PalmPilot sychronization
<florian> How can i add a user in kde4?
<billyd> Kubuntu is more difficulat than SUSE in that regard
<el1te> dont kde 4.0 supposed to have a taskbar like vista? i mean it looks better then it did in kde 3.5 didnt it?
<billyd> NO - did not install
#kubuntu 2008-05-15
<o0Chris0o> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<toens> i'm running hardy heron in a virtual machine and it refuses to resize screen to 1024x768
<toens> it worked with previous kubuntu
<toens> trivial issue i know, but anyone got a clue?
<fildo> morning
<shane_> hello i am just about to install kubuntu and am wondering where i can get some help on installin a dlink g510 card with marvell chipset i tryed with ubuntu and it crashed it up,ubuntu support couldnt help so iv decided to go with kubuntu as it apears to have better help succes
<linusblack> oi algum brazuca ligado...
<francisco> saludos
<linusblack> alguem pode me dar umas dicas
<francisco> alguien que sepa espanol!
<arriesp> hi
<krawek> francisco: entra a #kubuntu-es
<Odd-rationale> shane_: I will be willing to help whenever i'm around.... Let me know when you have kubuntu up and running and are ready to start hacking on your wireless...
<shane_> ok TY
<shane_> ill be up in a bit kk
<Odd-rationale> shane_: for a hint, you might want to put my nick in front of your line when you are talking to me like I do. that way i can get highlighted and see it better...
<Odd-rationale> shane_: hint, use tab
<Odd-rationale> e.g. odd<tab>
<lascar> what would be a superb cd-ripping tool, akin to the one built-in to iTunes?
 * dwidmann_laptop announces his presence
<shane_>                                  ok ill do this
<dwidmann_laptop> lascar: probably nothing like itunes, but there are a bunch of options available to you.
<Odd-rationale> shane_: NO. not like that....
<shane_> lol
<shane_> i cant figure out how to place ur name up
<lascar> ﻿dwidmann_laptop: hi!  What are those options?
<dwidmann_laptop> kaudiocreator, konqueror (audiocd:/ then drag & drop), kaffeine, k3b (yes, it can rip cds too), abcde, ripit, and more
<Odd-rationale> shane_: type odd<tab>
 * Odd-rationale ignores dwidmann_laptop presence....
<lascar> (i'm not fond of k3b's, but konqueror?)
<shane_> im not sure what odd tab is
<Odd-rationale> shane_: the first letters of my nick + tab
<shane_> Odd-rationale: oh ok
<Odd-rationale> shane_: yup, much better...I'm in several channesl and it useful to be notified when someone address you...
<dwidmann_laptop> lascar: k3b is probably the fastest and most versatile of the GUI rippers. But if you don't "like it", I recommend trying some of the others, for example, type in "audiocd:/" in konqueror and see what you get, then just drag and drop to somewhere else like your home folder or desktop.
<shane_> Odd-rationale: ok im just about to burn kubuntu to disc
<dwidmann_laptop> lascar: abcde and ripit are first rate ripping tools for the CLI, highly configurable, you'd probably best configure once then reuse the configuration over and over again for those
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann_laptop: does abcde do flac?
<Zefir> How do I change what programs run at start-up?
<Odd-rationale> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<dwidmann_laptop> Odd-rationale: yes, it can also do one track flac files with a cue file, so you can re-encode over and over again..... nifty feature
<Zefir> Oh, thank you.
<lascar> ﻿dwidmann_laptop: thanx for everything.  I've actually recanted and am going with k3b; cddb works great when you have internet access :-D
 * lascar chuckles
<dwidmann_laptop> lascar: yes, yes it does.
<lascar> ;-)
<lascar> later everyone.  Enjoy the day, or night!
<dwidmann_laptop> later lascar
<dwidmann_laptop> Odd-rationale: then again, I think all of the other rippers I mentioned can do flac also.
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann_laptop: i've been using k3b...
<dwidmann_laptop> Odd-rationale: though they can't do the single trac + cue thing, that's abcde's unique niche
<Odd-rationale> konq is too slow...
<dwidmann_laptop> Odd-rationale: I'd say abcde and ripit are both as fast as konqueror
<DilutedReform> hi, i'm trying to setup an IRCd that requires at least 1500 people to be connected, but kubuntu seems to limit it to 1024, how can i go about raising this limit?
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann_laptop: you mean as slow?
<dwidmann_laptop> Odd-rationale: s/konqueror/k3b
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann_laptop: oh, ok
<dwidmann_laptop> Odd-rationale: I think all of them default to using cdparanoia for the backend
<McRib> I submitted bug #228044 a while back and it is reported to have been fixed in hardy-proposed.  I've added that repo but when trying to install the mozilla-mplayer package, it has the same error (probably still pulling it from universe)... how do I specify to install the proposed package instead?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228044 in mplayerplug-in "In Hardy, mozilla-mplayer depends on firefox-3.0 - does not accept firefox-2" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228044
<orchid`> hello
<orchid`> i ahve an question, about backig up files
<orchid`> i need to find the kde walet on a 64bit operating system, in order to save my passwrods. can anyone help me?
<dwidmann_laptop> McRib: pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy mozilla-mplayer"
<dwidmann_laptop> orchid`: install kwalletmanager and launch it
<orchid`> im on Ubuntu
<orchid`> gutsy gibbon 64 bit architecture
<orchid`> and i jsut searched in the add/remove programs bit and its not showing up
<McRib> dwidmann_laptop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12159/
<dwidmann_laptop> McRib:  it doesn't see the proposed version at all according to that.
<McRib> dwidmann_laptop: Hmm... according to the bug report page, it should be in there.
<dwidmann_laptop> McRib: well, check that it's there then.
<dwidmann_laptop> McRib: you did remember to apt-get update right?
<McRib> dwidmann_laptop: Yep.
<dwidmann_laptop> McRib: if apt-cache policy doesn't see it, then as far as apt is concerned it doesn't exist.
<McRib> I have TONS of security updates from proposed...  that I obviously don't want to install.  I just want to install this package and move on.
<McRib> hmm
<McRib> Cesare Tirabassi is a liar! :)
<dwidmann_laptop> McRib:  you could grep the associated Package file for the proposed repo for mplayer. You can find this package file in the /var/lib/apt/lists directory
<dwidmann_laptop> McRib: also, make sure you're not using a localized repository for the proposed. They tend to be out of date.
<orchid`> if no one else knows where or rather how to help me cna i hopefully be pointed in ther right direction?
<McRib> dwidmann_laptop: I used the propose repository the bug report says to.
<dwidmann_laptop> orchid`: kwalletmanager is definitely in the repositories.
<orchid`> on ubuntu?
<McRib> !info kwalletmanager
<ubottu> kwalletmanager (source: kdeutils): wallet manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 347 kB, installed size 812 kB
<orchid`> 64 amd arctitecture gutsy gibbon?
<dwidmann_laptop> orchid`: yes.
<orchid`> :s
<orchid`> the reason im even doing this is i got a bad burn of the disc
<orchid`> and now im fixing that.
<orchid`> shoudl i install the kde package?
<dwidmann_laptop> orchid`: not necessary if all you want is the kwallet
<orchid`> i do i already have it
<orchid`> have been using it for my messengers
<orchid`> like, for kopete, i typed i mypasswords
<dwidmann_laptop> hmm
<orchid`> it saved them, and reacehs into the 'wallet' when i want ot connect
<orchid`> and same for my internet passwords
<lonran> whats the state of kde 4.0? can i install it on kubuntu hardy?
<orchid`> if i ca fid those i can be nearly done :s
<dwidmann_laptop> orchid`: you ccould try to download that package manually ...
<orchid`> and liek i said im running gutsy gibbon x63 arctitecture, always have beena fter upgrading from feisty fawn
<dwidmann_laptop> orchid`: also, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<orchid`> hmm... im a newb can i get some steps to that?
<arriesp> i can browse files with samba, but i can't open and move them
<arriesp> what can i do?
<dwidmann_laptop> !paste | orchid
<ubottu> orchid: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dwidmann_laptop> orchid`: just copy and paste the contents of the /etc/apt/sources.list file to there, it will give you a URL to give to us
<Walzmyn> lonran, kde 4 may be installed on hardy - it's useable but lots of features are not implimented yet
<arriesp> help please
<orchid`> okay, im jsut not knowing how to get that sourcelist
<dwidmann_laptop> orchid`: open it with any old text editor that you feel like using
<McRib> hmm... I don't know what else to do.  I just need this stupid plugin
<orchid`> but i need to find the file :s
<lonran> Walzmyn: do you recommend me to stay on 3.5.9 if i want all functionalities?
<dwidmann_laptop> orchid`: that's the full path, try pressing alt+f2 then typing in "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" that should do it for you
<Walzmyn> lonran, yes. I liked kde4  but i switched  back to 3.9 until they get a few things ironed out - It is going to be very nice though
<lonran> Walzmyn: what did you specially missed?
<orchid`> brings up the main and multiverse
<orchid`> restricted and unrestricted
<madberry> How do i block a user from system setting?
<Walzmyn> lonran, for me, not being able to hide the panel and add extra panels and the like was a deal breaker
<McRib> How would I go about manually installing the MPlayer plugin for Firefox?  It's the only one that plays streaming video that I've been able to find...
<Walzmyn> lonran, they also do not have the printer apps ported over yet
<Walzmyn> madberry, why?
<orchid`> also i seem to trip spam filters
<dwidmann_laptop> lonran: install both, mix the two taking the better parts of each :)
<dwidmann_laptop> orchid`: select all, copy, paste it into the pastebin :)
<madberry> @Walzym It's a public machine and I want to make sure the background i put on there stays on there
<orchid`> dwidmann_laptop:  i did, i trip spam filters
<BluesKaj> McRib, which Firefox version ?
<kunim> hello, anyone else having serious perfomance trouble with konsole 4 (with nvidia prop. drivers)?
<McRib> BluesKaj: FF2...
<dwidmann_laptop> orchid`: try ubuntu.pastebin.us then
<McRib> BluesKaj: They haven't fixed the bug for the hardy package yet.... it depends on FF3 only.
<Walzmyn> madberry, ah, in that case i'm not sure.
<madberry> me neither
<orchid`> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d48522d57
<xikarrousx> hey... i need some help with a netgear wg311v3 wireless card
<xikarrousx> ive got the drivers installed and its recognized with "sudo ndiswrapper -l"
<Walzmyn> madberry, could you go to the actual binary and change the permissions on it to require root? (this is a guess)
<xikarrousx> but no wireless extentions show up with iwconfig
<madberry> that's a good one let me try that
<BluesKaj> yes McRib. that's why i switched to konq , FF3 wasn't working on sites that use windows media, and mplayer wasn't working , however the mozilla-mplayer plugin should work on FF2
<dwidmann_laptop> orchid`: seems to be okay, try running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kwalletmanager"
<McRib> BluesKaj: No, it works just fine in FF2... but I can't install it in Hardy.  The hardy package has a known bug causing it to depend on FF3....
<xikarrousx> hola?
<McRib> BluesKaj: I don't want to install FF3 at all.
<BluesKaj> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<BluesKaj> hmm
<orchid`> doign that in terminal...
<BluesKaj> McRib, so you having installed Hardy yet ?
<orchid`> it wont delete my passwords, right?
<BluesKaj> err haven't
<dwidmann_laptop> right
<McRib> BluesKaj: Yes... I'm running Hardy.
<orchid`> sweet
<leo> where can I find uplash
<leo> hello everyone, anybody using ultimate
<dwidmann_laptop> !info usplash | leo
<ubottu> leo: usplash (source: usplash): Userspace bootsplash utility. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.19 (hardy), package size 26 kB, installed size 152 kB
<leo> thanks
<orchid`> dwidmann_laptop:  tis done isntallign and setting it up now how do i gaia ccess?
<dwidmann_laptop> orchid`: run the command kwalletmanager
<Walzmyn> hmm, I just tried to virtualize xubuntu 64 bit in vbox, but it told me it wasn't detecting a 64 processor - how do i fix that?
<BluesKaj> well McRib , i hate to discourage you on FF , but I didn't bother much with FF after I discovered that Konqueror runs better on the windows centric media type sites the previous releases
<orchid`> i did teh alt f2 thing, then typed it in, nothing popped up
<dwidmann_laptop> Walzmyn: is the host OS 64-bit?
<BluesKaj> better than
<Walzmyn> dwidmann_laptop, yes
<McRib> BluesKaj: Well, I have no desire to browse windows-centric sites :)
<McRib> BluesKaj: Besides... I'm addicted to certain browser behaviors that are only available with FF and it's plugins.
<leo> where can i find ubuntu ultimate edition in KDE?
<dwidmann_laptop> McRib: which ones in particular? I haven't been a firefox user sincce 1.0, so I'm sure I'm behind the curve
<shane__> Odd-rationale: r u on 4 a bit im halfway through install now
<BluesKaj> right , well i've adjusted to the lack of some addons
<Odd-rationale> leo: i think ubuntu ultimate comes onley with gnome...
<shane__> Odd-rationale: its takin its time
<Odd-rationale> shane__: I'm here
<shane__> kk hope in around 10 mins k
<Odd-rationale> shane__: np
<McRib> dwidmann_laptop: Mouse gestures is one big one.  Gmail notifier (for several GMail accounts)...
<leo> thanks odd, yeah i can't find any kde version
<McRib> dwidmann_laptop: StumbleToolbar is huge too :)
<dwidmann_laptop> McRib: can you describe the latter?
<Odd-rationale> leo: ubuntu ultimate is not official... in fact, i wouldn't really recommend it...
<McRib> dwidmann_laptop: You've never heard of StumbleUpon? :)
<Jucato> !info kcheckgmail
<ubottu> kcheckgmail (source: kcheckgmail): A Gmail notifier-like notifier for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7.4-1 (hardy), package size 157 kB, installed size 864 kB
<Jucato> !info korn
<ubottu> korn (source: kdepim): KDE mail checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 164 kB, installed size 632 kB
<dwidmann_laptop> McRib: I've heard that particular phrase used, but I've nod idea what it is
<BluesKaj> McRib, I meant windows media-centric sites . There are alot of well meaning sites that assume ppl are using IE or FF2, which run the embedded media just fine.
<Jucato> HOWTO: KDE Mouse Gestures: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3086781.0
<McRib> dwidmann_laptop: It's basically a social-bookmarking plugin.  You setup desired categories (like "linux"), press the "Stumble" button, and it takes you to a random website that another user has tagged with that category.  I've found a LOT of great sites this way.
<BluesKaj> I dunno why the Hardy devs decided on a beta browser as the default
<dwidmann_laptop> McRib: interesting.
<McRib> dwidmann_laptop: www.stumbleupon.com if you're curious.
<dwidmann_laptop> McRib: between opera's mouse guestures and kcheckgmail I'm happy though :)
<McRib> BluesKaj: No one but they understand that.
<madberry> @Walzym that didn't work...
 * Jucato points dwidmann_laptop to the link he gave above
<dwidmann_laptop> Jucato: opera is faster and seems to be smarter about cache use, which is somewhat essential when you have a high latency link, so I'll be sticking with opera until something is done about that.
<Walzmyn> opera == goodness
<Jucato> ok
<agent> yo yo yo
<Jucato> dwidmann_laptop: that was for McRib... misdirected link
<agent> lickity lickity
<agent> lick
<agent> []D [] []\/[] []D
<Jucato> agent: huh?
<McRib> Jucato: Ah... well, I'm not exactly using KDE ;)
<Jucato> ok just pointing out
<dwidmann_laptop> McRib: You have my sympathies :P
<McRib> Ugh... why is it that when I try to install a .deb file, it forces me to install the package from the repos instead?
<Jucato> how are you trying to install it?
<dwidmann_laptop> McRib: use dpkg -i, not apt-get install
<McRib> dwidmann_laptop: No, I was using GDebi Installer
<dwidmann_laptop> McRib: still ..... try using dpkg -i
<McRib> dwidmann_laptop: dpkg-deb: `mozilla-mplayer_3.40-5ubuntu5_i386.deb' is not a debian format archive
<dwidmann_laptop> Jucato: how well does kmail play with IMAP/S? I haven't tried in a while ... but last time I tried it it didn't behave too well, do you know if this has improved any? (especially since gmail offers IMAP/S now :) )
<dwidmann_laptop> McRib: that might help explain the problem then
<McRib> I downloaded the Gutsy package...
<Jucato> dwidmann_laptop: all I can say is that if you have suicidal tendencies, stay away from  a kmail+Gmail IMAP combo
<Odd-rationale> shane__: btw, what version of kubuntu did you get?
<dwidmann_laptop> Jucato: I think you mean so long as I don't have suicidal tendencies
<Jucato> dwidmann_laptop: no. I meant what I said :)
<dwidmann_laptop> :s
<Jucato> KMail+Gmail IMAP = real killer
<dwidmann_laptop> that horrible huh?
<Jucato> can't say for other IMAPs though.. since Gmail is the only one I have for free :)
<shane__> Odd-rationale:  kubuntu 8.04 hardy
<McRib> dwidmann_laptop: So does that mean that the Ubuntu package from packages.ubuntu.com is corrupted?
<dwidmann_laptop> McRib: could be
<McRib> dwidmann_laptop: It's the exactly same package as from Hardy....  except that Hardy's has incorrect dependencies.
<shane__> Odd-rationale: is hardy a good version in 8.04 cause i just finidhed install and its reseting now
<Odd-rationale> shane__: yes hardy is good. did you get the kde3 or kde4 version?
<McRib> Oh good Lord..... so I downloaded the same file from a different mirror.... got a completely different error saying that Firefox isn't even installed.
<shane__> Odd-rationale: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/
<McRib> oh... that's because I don't have "firefox" installed... I have "firefox-2" installed.
<shane__> the pc one this is a p4 cpu so no 64
<Odd-rationale> shane__: ok
<McRib> I guess my next question is this:  How do I change a packages dependencies myself?
<shane__> Odd-rationale: ok im up what do i need to update first
<shane__> or can i just run the driver
<Odd-rationale> shane__: if you wish, you can /join #Odd-rationale and we'll see what we can do...
<hmich176> Hi all!
<tinin> Hi, does anybody know how to listen to *.3gp video files from cellphones? I can se the video, but there's no sound
<shane__> Odd-rationale: i get a private users are blocked for spam
<hmich176> I'm looking for some help related to the Ubuntu 8.04 upgrade
<Odd-rationale> shane__: ok nvm...
<afeijo> I want to install skype
<McRib> ugh
<Odd-rationale> shane__: first run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<McRib> Even the source code is screwed up... I just need a damned media player plugin!
<shane__> Odd-rationale: i get ur #oddrational one
<tinin> afeijo use the medibuntu repositories, but you should try a free alternative (openwengo, ekiga...)
<afeijo> I will try that, lets google...
<McRib> What is the new name for build-essentials in Hardy?
<tinin> afeijo even kopete or amsn have video support, you can try them too afeijo
<dwidmann_laptop> McRib: build-essential is still there
<McRib> Yeah... stupid "s" :P
<tinin> anyone is able to hear to *.3gp videos?
<ubuntu> hi
<Lyron> i need some help with kubuntu
<dwidmann_laptop> Lyron: we get that alot around here :P
<Lyron> lol i guess..
<Lyron> im having trouble going wireless with my laptop
<Lyron> i have a broadcom bcm4312
<dwidmann_laptop> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dwidmann_laptop> would probably be a good place to start
<Lyron> :-/
<dwidmann_laptop> IIRC, that card plays nicer with diswrapper even if there's a "native" solution.
<dwidmann_laptop> *n
<Lyron> ive installe ndiswrapper and "installed" the win xp driver
<Lyron> but kubuntu doesnt recognice it
 * dwidmann_laptop is glad he made sure his laptop would have intel wireless ...
<Lyron> i really dont know what else to do
<Lyron> sorry for my english
<Lyron> :-p
<afeijo> I can use kopete to skype network?
<afeijo> other question, can I use ffmpeg to convert *.avi and output to out folder?
<afeijo> a batch convertion
<afeijo> I add medibuntu repositories, but when I search on my adept for skype, found none
<afeijo> *added
<myk_robinson> hey. How do i use/configure apcupsd? I just bought a battery backup, because we have been having frequent brownouts.
<fildo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<shane_> Odd-rationale: can u give me ur link box again
<Odd-rationale> shane_: link box?
<Odd-rationale> shane_: you mean #Odd-rationale ?
<shane_> that #odd link u gave me earlier
<patch_> Would any one be able to help me with getting the sound to work on a compaq presario V6000. Sound has always worked with gusty and fiesty now with hardy only the system sounds work.
<_ZeuZ_> which is the channel for ubuntu servers?
<_ZeuZ_> nm
<tailsfan> How do you mount a ISO Writable?
<luis> ¬¬
<tailsfan> Hey, I'm still learning
<luis> what you want to do
<tailsfan> I wanted to mount a Disc on which I not mention which one and add a file to it
<tailsfan> Disc Image
<luis> i dunno a program for linux
<afeijo> #ubuntu ué!
<luis> but for windows
<tailsfan> Well, as long as it's Wine Compatiable
<timboy> I am trying to create a script that takes this command: HandBrakeCLI -i /media/cdrom -o ~/Desktop/movies/$moviename -w 320 -L -b 300 -e xvid -d --crop 0:0:90:90 and asks me what to name the movie.avi can someone give me a hand? I would really like it to pop up and ask what to name it and then just do it...
<Makuseru> hi, i seem to be having a problem with some video playback. its a .avi file, VLC will play it, but its EXTREMLY choppy, so i tried to use Mplayer, but the video codec i usually use with it (the one thats the fastest, XV) wont work, it says "Error opening/initilizing selected video out," how can i get this codec to work?
<luis> use iso
<luis> agh i forgot
<luis> something about iso
<luis> i just made use of it a couple of weeks ago
<firecrotch> tailsfan:  mkdir /mnt/iso && mount myiso.iso /mnt/iso/ -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0
<firecrotch> tailsfan: er.... actually this:  mkdir /mnt/iso && mount myiso.iso /mnt/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop=/dev/loop0
<tailsfan> Thanks :)
<tailsfan> and will that make it writable
<tailsfan> because it's HFS+
<firecrotch> tailsfan:  it should
<tailsfan> Alright :)
<psyco> I can anyone help me with a program install. THey don't have a support channel
<psyco> Hi*
<firecrotch> psyco:  What's the name of the program?
<psyco> after running ./configure I get, "checking for C compiler default output name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<psyco> its frameworks a stop motion animation program
<timboy> I am trying to create a script that takes this command: HandBrakeCLI -i /media/cdrom -o ~/Desktop/movies/$moviename -w 320 -L -b 300 -e xvid -d --crop 0:0:90:90 and asks me what to name the movie.avi can someone give me a hand? I would really like it to pop up and ask what to name it and then just do it...
<timboy> I just want it to ask me what I want the moviename to be then add .avi on to it
<secleinteer> ssssssssooo, has anyone tried running wubi in wine?
<firecrotch> timboy: give me like.... 2 minutes and I can put together a short script
<timboy> firecrotch, thx!
<Daisuke_Ido> secleinteer: that may possibly be the least useful thing ever.
<psyco> XD
<secleinteer> Daisuke_Ido: nevertheless... ;p
<Daisuke_Ido> secleinteer: would still be interesting to see
<shane__> odd
<shane__> Odd-rationale:
<Odd-rationale> shane__: yes?
<secleinteer> Daisuke_Ido: i'm gonna try it ;)
<Odd-rationale> shane__: you there?
<Daisuke_Ido> good luck secleinteer
<shane__> yup
<shane__> i opened knetworkmanager and i get katapult on screen
<Odd-rationale> shane__: /join #Odd-rationale
<secleinteer> that's ****ed up shane__
<firecrotch> timboy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12177/
<shane__> Odd-rationale: if u want send that odd link
<Odd-rationale> shane__: /join #Odd-rationale
<shane__> secleinteer: funny guy i just started kubuntu
<timboy> firecrotch, that looks great! so the question is how can I make it add .avi onto the name I put in?
<secleinteer> shane__: i've been using it for close to 2 years, and i've never gotten that lulz
<firecrotch> Um.... just stick .avi on the end of the filename...
<firecrotch> timboy: line 3 would just become this: HandBrakeCLI -i /media/cdrom -o ~/Desktop/movies/$moviename.avi -w 320 -L -b 300 -e xvid -d --crop 0:0:90:90
<firecrotch> at least, that *should* work
<timboy> firecrotch, awesome thx i'll give it a shot
<birnisson> hi, if I install kde4 on kubuntu can I get konqueror+webkit?
<secleinteer> Daisuke_Ido: boring.....:"Error opening file for writing: z:\ubuntu\install\custom-installation\hooks\casper-premount.sh" 5 seconds into "install"
<firecrotch> timboy:  if that doesn't work, I have another solution :)
<timboy> firecrotch, ok. how hard would it be to make this pop up the moviename question in a gui?
<firecrotch> timboy:  Um, I have no clue, I don't ever do that kind of scripting lol
<timboy> ok this will work for now. thx firecrotch!
<firecrotch> timboy:  No problem :)
<timboy> firecrotch, one more question. if I wanted to be able to put a space in the name would it just look like this:  HandBrakeCLI -i /media/cdrom -o "~/Desktop/movies/$moviename.avi" -w 320 -L -b 300 -e xvid -d --crop 0:0:90:90?
<Dr_willis> Spaces in filenames can be really annoying.
<Dr_willis> You  may want to use the $HOME  variable instead of ~ also. :)
<firecrotch> timboy: HandBrakeCLI -i /media/cdrom -o "~/Desktop/movies/${moviename}.avi" -w 320 -L -b 300 -e xvid -d --crop 0:0:90:90?
<firecrotch> and Dr_willis is right.... spaces in filenames are annoying, especially when shell scripts are involved
<Dr_willis> I alwyas seem to end up tacking on extra quotes. :)  - isent there a case when you should be using single quotes instead of double quotes also.
<mantan> I'm trying to put rockbox on my friend's Sansa E260 and on the ubuntu forums it says to " n a root terminal (or with root permission, such as sudo), point your directory to the Bootloader (using the cd command)
<Dr_willis> Id make the script convert the spaces into _ by default :) but im that kinda-guy
<mantan> but it tells  me cd isn't a command
<firecrotch> mantan:  What is the exact command you're trying to run ?
<mantan> sudo cd media/sda1
<mantan> is what I tried
<firecrotch> mantan:  you need a / before media.... /media/sda1
<mantan> and then I'm supposed to put these lines:
<mantan> oh
<mantan> ok
<Dr_willis> Heh.. Time for bash basics  lessons. :)
<mantan> firecrotch it's still telling me that cd isn;'t a command
<Dr_willis> Odd error message it gave. Must be using busyboxs shell.
<mantan> mantan@desubox:~$ sudo cd /media:/sda1
<mantan> sudo: cd: command not found
<firecrotch> mantan:  try sudo -l cd /media/sda1
<firecrotch> that's a lowercase L
<mantan> that did it
<stdin> cd is a shell built-in command, not an executable
<mantan> now I'll see if the rest of the process works
<timboy> firecrotch, it quit when I used spaces but works without spaces.
<mantan> ok now the command I'm supposed to put in is this:
<mantan> chmod +x sansapatcher
<mantan> ./sansapatcher
<firecrotch> timboy:  Hehe, spaces cause problems lol
<timboy> yeah figured they would... :)
<mantan> I've tried various ways and shapes with this but it's telling me the file or directory doesn't exist
<bea> hi ya!
<MagLauncher> Howdy one and all.  I am running Kubuntu Linux and would like to know if it is possible to install an RPM file.  I tried kPackage but I get an error about /bin/sh.  Anyone have any comments?
<Danish989> what is the difference between installing Kubuntu-desktop, kde, kde-core and kubuntu-default-settings in Ubuntu?
<NickPresta> MagLauncher, what are you trying to install?
<MagLauncher> The program I am trying to install is vnware workstation 6.
<MagLauncher> VirtualBox doesn't work well and I wanted to see if I could use vmware.
<NickPresta> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<MagLauncher> I will look for Ubuntu Multiverse.  Thank you.
<o0Chris0o> how do I set my screen resolution?
<Danish989> what is the difference between installing Kubuntu-desktop, kde, kde-core and kubuntu-default-settings in Ubuntu?
<Danish989> what is the difference between installing Kubuntu-desktop, kde, kde-core and kubuntu-default-settings in Ubuntu?
<NickPresta> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<iosif> join #sms-nsk
<NickPresta> iosif, I'd rather not, thanks.
<MagLauncher> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<stuffcorpse> hello, is anyone using vidalia 0.1.2? i have this problem where its systray icon doesn't show up. So I can't change/look at anything..
<pulaski> hello, has anyone had problems installing kubuntu 7.10, specifically grub returns an "L 99 99 99 ..." error?
<pulaski> I'm using the desktop cd of kubuntu 7.10.  I am confused though.  Can I use apt-get on the command line and make permanent changes to a new installation?
<MagLauncher> I am running Kubuntu 8.04 here.
<petgrill> i want to open "My Documents" (xp setup) from my Kubuntu install from my desktop is there any way to mount the folders without copy em?
<pulaski> Thanks MagLauncher,  I had a new version of 8.04 running when my clone died.  I had another machine that I had used as a file server that I'm now rebuilding as a desktop machine.  Unfortunately I don't have an 8.02 live cd only the 7.10 live cd.  My plan is to install 7.10 then dl the 8.04 cd and reinstall
<pulaski> 8.04 rather than 8.02
<_2> could boot the live you have dl the one you want ...
<MagLauncher> I had Xp on a 60GB hard drive, xfered it to a 160GB drive and used a CDRW to install KUbuntu on the 60.  Seeing how it is.  Definately plays the radio station I listen to much better.  lol
<MagLauncher> I just need to get used to the way Linux is.
<_2> "the way Linux is"    ?
<MagLauncher> Linux is much different that Windows in some ways.
<MagLauncher> Than
<pulaski> _2: thanks, I do have an iso image of 8.04 but I can't burn it using the live 7.10.  I have to install 7.10 first.  my question is can I use the live 7.10 to make permanent software changes?
<_2> pulaski what kind of "changes" ?
<pulaski> I'm thinking about using apt-get with a live 7.10 to remove grub and manually install it.
<_2> !grub | pulaski yes, see here
<ubottu> pulaski yes, see here: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pulaski> I've been reading the grub.org page and that seems like an alternative to getting my installed 7.10 to boot.
<pulaski> ok thanks you guys.  I no longer run a dual boot.  I'm strictly kubuntu now.
<_2> grub is limited to hdd's with partitions,  and floppy disks only as far as i can tell.   (flash disks can be treeted as either of those though)
<MagLauncher> I heard XP stops Linux Dual-Boot.  Anyone know if it is true?
<MagLauncher> I have XP in the list but cannot boot to it.
<_2> MagLauncher many dual-boot xp and linux
<MagLauncher> I am refering to XP SP3, I apologize.
<_2> ok.   sp3 i don't know anything about
<MagLauncher> Some say with the SP3 installed Linux/XP dual boot is not allowed, or something.
<_2> there is a ##windows channel though
<pulaski> _2: yes I know I can run fdisk on the cl under the live 7.10 cd.  the installer on that cd however uses the grub-install package and I think it is not recognizing the correct mbr geometry thus the "L 99 99 99 ..." error.
<MagLauncher> Well, I am more interested in checking out Kubuntu and Don'r mind that XP is disabled.
<pulaski> My understanding here is that I can simillarly run apt-get on the cl under the live cd, remove the incorrectly installed grub and reinstall it and somehow manage to get the correct mbr (:
<_2> pulaski more likely that the nomynclature changes from liveCD boot to hdd boot, you may need to use the grub prompt to setup grub rather than relying on the grub-install script
<_2> apt-get to remove a package in the live CD ?     incredable!
<_2> apt-get to install on the liveCD   yes you can do that.   but, i still think it's more likely an addressing issue.
<pulaski> yes,  I found a good page on that very topic in the grub manual.  The only thing i need to make sure of is that changes I make under the live cd will be pemanent.
<_2> pulaski url please ?
<MagLauncher> I have a question.  Not a complaint, actually I think it is a good feature.  I went to look at an NTFS partition, and it is blank.  Any way to make it so I can view the files?  It asked for the root password.
<pulaski> yeah please hold on _2
<_2> MagLauncher that should be your user password.
<_2> unless it's incription password that it's asking for...   ;/
<MagLauncher> Yeah, I typed in my user password, but it shows the drive as empty.
<MagLauncher> It has my emulation files and I wanted to copy some over to the Linux drive.
<_2> MagLauncher hmmm.    sudo ls /media/*/         you can use the real mountpoint if you know it, rather than *
<_2> MagLauncher or vanella    mount
<MagLauncher> Okay, thank you.
<_2> see what is mounted where
<MagLauncher> "sudo ls /media/*/" just shows my CD drives and my USB stick drives.
<_2> MagLauncher ok.   and the mount command says that the ntfs is mounted where ?
<_2> MagLauncher    mount | grep -i ntfs
<kgx> whats the syntax for doing opening a directory as root in konqueror, file:///root@home/me doesnt seem to work (im trying NOT to use kdesu)
<MagLauncher> "mount | grep -i ntfs" doesn't do anything,.
<_2> MagLauncher umm actually it does.   it says it's not mounted
<_2> MagLauncher where is this ntfs filesystem ?     sda1 ?
<MagLauncher> mag@Dimension:~$ mount | grep -i ntfsmag@Dimension:~$
<_2> kgx fish:///
<MagLauncher> NTFS is 2 partitions on my second hard drive.
<MagLauncher> First drive is all Linux.
<MagLauncher> I told Linux to use all the 60GB drive and leave the NTFS drive alone.
<kgx> _2: yeah thats what i've resorted to for now
<pulaski> Hello _2, sorry here's the url: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<_2> are you going to make me guess ?        /dev/sdb1  and  /dev/sdb2  ???      you could do, cat /proc/partitions   or, fdisk -l    to find out
<_2> pulaski k. give me a sec.
<MagLauncher> Sorry.
<_2> pulaski apt is not mentioned anywhere on that page ???
<MagLauncher> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MagLauncher> _2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12185/
<MagLauncher> I apologize for the delay.
<shawng> hey folks. Im use to debian.  I just tried out Latest kubuntu. 8.04 i think it is..it worked fine up untell it informed me that it could install the "not for free" drivers for my nvidia card (laptop, dell precision 4300) now i got a white screen with a black line in the middle of it
<_2> MagLauncher ok.     <<< sudo mkdir -p /media/sdb1 /media/sdb5 ;sudo mount /dev/sdb1 -t ntfs /media/sdb1 ;sudo mount /dev/sdb5 -t ntfs /media/sdb5 >>>
<shawng> sorry black and grey line
<_2> MagLauncher report back if it errors out.
<MagLauncher> Okay.
<MagLauncher> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operation not supportedMount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.
<MagLauncher> It had alot to say.
<shawng> its just basically, a display problem. i can get to tty2 and so forth.  I just dont knowhow to back out what i just did.  is there an aptitude program i can run and remove the envidia stuff i just installed?
<pulaski>  sorry _2 I'm a relative newbie especially when it comes to tweaking grub.  My plan is to use apt-get to remove grub as installed with grub-install by the live 7.10 cd and manually reinstall following the instructions on that page.  I'm hoping the process will somehow turn out better.
<_2> MagLauncher ok.  sudo umount /dev/sdb*      and try it again.
<MagLauncher> Okay.
<_2> pulaski using apt will NOT do what you plan to do there ^   sorry.
<MagLauncher> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operation not supportedMount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.
<pulaski> hmmm
<_2> pulaski using apt-get   even with the --purge option will not remove grub from the MBR   apt just simply doesn't work that way.
<MagLauncher> I will re-download the files.
<pulaski> I see.
<_2> MagLauncher ok.  that's why it showed as empty.   it's marked uncleen,  you need to boot that other os and let it scan it's file system for errors.
<_2> MagLauncher however you should now see in /media/sdb5  what ever is on the extended partition on that disk.   assuming that you showed me all the error messages
<MagLauncher> Let me paste the whole error mesages.  brb
<_2> k
<MagLauncher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12186/
<MagLauncher> I might take out the drive and put it aside so i can have XP back if I want it.
<MagLauncher> Right now i cannot access XP.
<_2> pulaski if you have a "patched" package of grub and want to install it in the live CD and then rerun the grub-install --root-dir=blah blah      it will over write the MBR with hopefully a better install....
<pulaski> well I can forget about apt-get because as I read on about grub from the manual I know I can invoke a grub shell and make whatever changes I can read about there that might help me to tweak the current installation to work correctly.  ie no "L 99 99 99 99..." error.
<_2> MagLauncher k.  i'm looking at your paste now...
<_2> pulaski correct.    as i said "most likely an addressing issue, use the grub shell/prompt to search for the bios address"
<_2> MagLauncher yeah. i see it's both fs's   ;/
<pulaski> ok, thanks _2 that is helpful.  Like I said I'm only a hobbiest but I think I can figure this out.
<qe2315> hello
<_2> pulaski note; in the grub shell tab-completion helps.
<_2> !tab | pulaski
<ubottu> pulaski: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<qe2315> im trying to get flash installed on my 64 bit ubuntu os has anyone done this b4?
<_2> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<MagLauncher> Be back soon.
<qe2315> ty ill try this
<_2> grub wiped out my filesystem :(
<_2> well actually it only borked it.
<shawng> is there a bot here like the dpkg bot?
<_2> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<pulaski> _2: thanks.  I'm going to continue.  I'll cya around.
<qe2315> Thank you very much that worked Great!
<_2> pulaski if you have other questions you know where to find us
<_2> qe2315 welcome
<_2> /ban Jucato@*
<qe2315> ok I have one more question... Dual monitors, I hope someone has an easy link for that :p
<_2> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<_2> !Xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<_2> pick you choice, not your nose.
<_2> :)
<_2> /ban *!Jucato@*
<_2> /kickban Jucato!Jucato@58.69.178.13    "say; don't i know you, didn't you used to do major networking some place?"
<grendal_prime> ok im back.
<grendal_prime> anyone miss me?
 * Agent_bob never fired a shot...
<Agent_bob> :)
<grendal_prime> im new to this...ive used debian (straight up ) for like 4 years now and...well i got a new laptop so figured id try this out.
<grendal_prime> got a question about nvidia drivers.
<Agent_bob> !nv grendal_prime best i can do is point at the infonode on that, sorry;
<ubottu> Agent_bob: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Agent_bob> !nv | grendal_prime best i can do is point at the infonode on that, sorry;
<ubottu> grendal_prime best i can do is point at the infonode on that, sorry;: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<grendal_prime> the machine is a dell precision m4300.
<grendal_prime> ya i read that ubottu bot helped me out
<grendal_prime> im just wondering ifn anyone has set this up on this particular laptop.
<Agent_bob> grendal_prime larfer user base in #ubuntu    if no one answers here, try there.
<Agent_bob> the xorg driver is not DE specific,  so if you don't mention kde they shouldn't care.
<Agent_bob> s/larfer/larger/  ^
<[GuS]> Hi guys... is there a problem with Qt Designer 4.4, it starts by default with Oxygen style, but if i set plastique style with qt4 settings, it still starts with oxygen style and without fonts on menu bar and toolbar (currently i've installed kde3.x and kde4, but using the first)
<o0Chris0o> hey guys, I'm unable to connect to my windows pc through my home network to get my files, any ideas? I click on "samba shares" and it says couldnt' connect
<MagLauncher> I added the multiverse to the repositories but cannot find vmware player.
<MagLauncher> I get thi smessage installing vmware workstation:
<MagLauncher> rpm -U --replacepkgs  '///media/cdrom0/My\ Downloads/VMware-workstation-6.0.3-80004.i386.rpm';echo RESULT=$?error: Failed dependencies:	/bin/sh is needed by VMwareWorkstation-6.0.3-80004.i386RESULT=1
<stdin> MagLauncher: we use .deb not .rpm
<MagLauncher> Okay.
<Agent_bob> !apt | MagLauncher
<ubottu> MagLauncher: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<MagLauncher> I was using apt to look for the vmware player.  I ge 4 items for vmware but none are the player.
<stdin> MagLauncher: doesn't look like it is in multiverse any more
<Agent_bob> !info vmware-player
<ubottu> Package vmware-player does not exist in hardy
<crash__> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Agent_bob> !info vmware-player dapper
<stdin> MagLauncher: go to vmware.com and download the .tar.gz version
<MagLauncher> Okay.
<crazy_bus> I have mythtvbackend opening everytime I start my computer.  How do I tell it not to (It's not in the .kde/Autostart folder)
<Agent_bob> init script ?
<Agent_bob> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<Agent_bob> !startup
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Agent_bob> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<crazy_bus> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<crazy_bus> I still cant find mythtv in the autostart or env folders.
<MagLauncher> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<anethum_a> hey i just got a cool idea for a window manager effect, who should i tell?
<stdin> the compiz people probably
<eyemon> whats the use of katapult?
<ElecNinja>  To easily access your programs with a few short keys.
<stdin> to start something quickly without having to go into the menu
<anethum_a> katapult is a great program to access programs and files quickly by just typing the name (or first few letters)
<anethum_a> it will also do basic calculator functions too
<dpowerd> im trying to use chsh to make a bogus shell for a user... which shell do i use
<dpowerd> to disable all functionality basically
<eyemon> when i launch it nothing happens
<stdin> press alt-space
<eyemon> nothing is happening man
<anethum_a> type the first few letters of a program you want to start
<eyemon> where should i write the letters?
<stdin> dpowerd: I tend to use /bin/false or /usr/sbin/nologin
<anethum_a> just press alt+space and type when the katapult program appears
<eyemon> the katapult does not appear when i press alt+space
<eyemon> y's that??
<anethum_a> bring up a terminal and type katapult and see if it starts then
<the_zenman> That might happen if you've got compiz running, for some reason.
<eyemon> ya it works
<eyemon> but alt+space does not work
<eyemon> how can i fix it??
<Agent_bob> dpowerd   false  or true  either work well and both have their adcantages
<Agent_bob> ooops  he's gone
<the_zenman> check if katapult is running by running 'pidof katapult' in a terminal
<anethum_a> you can go to system setting>keyboard and mouse>keyboard shortcuts and set it yourself
<the_zenman> if it gives a number, but nothing happens when you press alt+space, then kill the process and run it again
<the_zenman> yeah, check if for some reason the shortcuts are different for you
<anethum_a> its under command shortcuts and under the utilities section
<rsc-232> how do i find out what my tv card is coming up as
<eyemon> where can i get adobe photoshop for ubuntu
<dontbugme> lol
<sgraham> gimp
<sgraham> but that is funny eyemon
<dontbugme> or use wine
<sgraham> i mean..hell...im still loling on that
<eyemon> :(
<dontbugme> heh
<eyemon> hey i'm very new to this
<sgraham> you can do everything you do with photoshop with gimp
<eyemon> o
<dontbugme> there is even gimpshop I think
<sgraham> you just need get use to where things are..sure
<sgraham> i mean my oldest son does all kinds of crazy stuff with it and there is a ton of plugins for that thing
<sgraham> you can video edit with it to
<anethum_a> yeah, gimp is a really good graphics program, and yeah, it has a little learning curve, but its easy to get used to
<sgraham> i know you sure get alot for the price(especially when you compaire it to photoshop in price) and it makes compatable files
<sgraham> grrrrrrrrrrr im not liking this buntu stuff
<sgraham> im thinking im heading back to debian testing
<sgraham> i keep having problems with the vid drivers..
<sgraham> and it locks the entire machine..
<Chrysalis> kde3 or 4?
<sgraham> i think it has alot more to do with xorg actually. and the perpriatory nvidia drivers
<house> hi all
<anethum_a> hello
<Chrysalis> kde4 was problematic for me too, pretty much everything i tried to open or close gave me errors and it freezes on maximizing/restoring windows, 3.5 has been flawless for me and very responsive (i was surprised how responsive it was at first)
<house> chrysalis , read my message in KDE4 channel
<sgraham> Agent_bob:  ya
<house> Chrysalis: i understand  how slow it is , im running a 2.4 GHZ with 512 RAM and 256MB nvidia card and it still slow and weird , it dont do what you want and desktop effects cant work
<sgraham> the only thin that bothers me about the buntu's in general is that they seem so tied into the gui.  I mean i run into a problem and the entire thing goes wonky..
<sgraham> i cant just like kill x..reconfigure it and fire it up again
<house> however Chrysalis i still believe KDE4 is still new and its only 4.0 , i believe 4.4 will be a major jump but why did they release 4.0 now , i wished if Kubuntu remix said we will extend this project until the next kde release but yuou know how competitors work in this world hehe
<Agent_bob> sgraham agreed,    but what i said would be trolling in here though.    and !ot
<sgraham> oh
<Chrysalis> house: they want it getting tested, and yea, its not rdy for mianstream. . . by far
<sgraham> well im not registerd here..so i cant pm you ..hold on ill set up the ident brb
<uga> Chrysalis: it's not meant to be ready
<uga> Chrysalis: they just want to test it as much as possible
<Agent_bob> sgraham i think you can "just like kill x..reconfigure it and fire it up again"    sudo killall kdm     login, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg       sudo kdm
<Chrysalis> its like building a tottaly new DE from teh ground up, all programs need proting etc, its gonna take a while till i feel comfortable enough to move
<house> Chrysalis:  have you updated to 4.04?
<sgraham> ya had something weird happen with that though..hold on
<uga> Chrysalis: 4.1 should already be usable. 4.2 and 4.3 should make it much faster and robust
<rsc-232> how do i find out what my tv card is coming up as
<Chrysalis> 4.3 is what i have i think
<surgy> hey guys fixing to move back to kubuntu
<surgy> is kde4 worth anything yet?
<uga> Chrysalis: 4.1 isn't out yet =)
<uga> so neither 4.3 =)
<anethum_a> actually kde 4.0.4 is pretty usable
<surgy> "pretty" usable.....
<Agent_bob> sgraham i'm not running the latest, they seem to be testing some "auto_re_configure_every_time_X_thingy" something or 'nother   in the hardy breed
<surgy> answers my question, kde 3 it is
<Chrysalis> yea, add a zero in between there :p
<o0Chris0o> its usuable
<o0Chris0o> but its not feature rich yet
<uga> anethum_a: you can't even move widgets, layouting is broken, konqueror won't load pages right..., that's not usable =)
<uga> yes, konsole works, right
<o0Chris0o> its usable
<o0Chris0o> :)
<Agent_bob> i should not even try to talk,  everyone i say something to is already gone...
<uga> yes, "usable" as in "you can use it, but it won't work", right¿
<Chrysalis> you cant really configure much of anything, i hope thats not on purpose and changes as it matures
<house> i want to convince my family that Linux rockz , thats why i have kde4 installed , and soon il show them that this is the mother of Vista and Mac , a system that does everything and can run all mac and windows products . this is the approach of linux
<fildo> o0Chris0o: howd u go?
<o0Chris0o> howd I got
<rsc-232> any ideas?
<o0Chris0o> fildo
<o0Chris0o> I switched back
<o0Chris0o> its not usable for me :)
<fildo> ok
<Chrysalis> o0Chris0o: same :)
<o0Chris0o> I am sticking with stable till kde4 comes to be stable
<surgy> kde 4 cant run "all windows products" can it?
<house> o0Chris0o: if Jesus christ is GOD , and hes GOD incarnated into Jesus , and Jesus Worshiped GOD , the question arises , how can GOD worship GOD ... hmm
<o0Chris0o> most linux os can't run all windows products :)
<surgy> i mean its been a while since ive messed with linux but its still heavely dependant on wine for win32 apps right?
<izzyb> lol
<anethum_a> ive got kde 4.0.4 installed along with kde 3.5.9 and for only being in distros for a couple months now, i am very impressed with the usabilty of kde 4 at the moment, its shaping up quickly to be a great DE
<izzyb> where'd that come from?
<Chrysalis> surgy: what windows programs exactly do you wanna use? the kde once are for the most part better then any windows once and free
<surgy> im not even understanding the big deal about kde 4
<surgy> its just an update right?
<anethum_a> more like a total overhaul
<grendal_prime> god that was overly difficult
<izzyb> I only played with it for a few minutes, but found it wasn't usable by me at the time.  too many things I can't figure out how to do that I can do in kde3
<grendal_prime> Agent_bob: ok this is me again
<surgy> anethum hmm looks like i need to hit google for a min
<uga> surgy: everything got rewritten. The way kde does multimedia, filesystem access, desktop...
<grendal_prime> sorry new nic
<emilsedgh> izzyb: man, KDE 4.0 like little baby...
<izzyb> ?
<izzyb> you mean it's not quite ready for use?
<crazy_bus> what is the best way to disable mythbuntu in init.d?
<izzyb> I'd agree
<Lenaud01> I have a hp pavilion and it has vista on it and I cant stand it, I did kubuntu with the windows install option but my wireless does not work at all in kubuntu?
<anethum_a> not for full day to day use at least
<anethum_a> what pavilion is it, thats what im on right now on wireless
<Lenaud01> I would like to switch over but need have wireless of course
<surgy> ok now i get it
<Lenaud01> its a paviolion 6839cl
<surgy> kde 4 is like kde's version of vista
<surgy> .....
<izzyb> crazy_bus, what is the name of the process in /etc/init.d/  -- do something like update-rc.d remove mythbuntu?
<surgy> i hate widgets
<Lenaud01> it adds more then widgets surgy
<surgy> Lenaud01 tell me something worthwhile that it does add?
<surgy> as compared to 3.5.x
<o0Chris0o> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<uga> surgy: something that will finally make your soundcard work when 4 apps are playing at the same time?
<Lenaud01> read there site and compare for self surgy and form your own opionion
<uga> surgy: something that will do your flash cards right when you want to use them?
<surgy> lol why would i ever have four apps accesing my sound card?
<uga> surgy: something that will show your cameras right when you connect them in digikam?
<izzyb> er, crazy_bus that should be update-rc.d mythbuntu remove
<uga> surgy: oh you do, you just didn't notice yet
<uga> on a daily basis
<surgy> example?
<Lenaud01> anethum_a did you have do anything get wireless working??
<crazy_bus> izzyb: should I force it?  update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<uga> surgy: oh my... it's obvious, think a bit. KDE will play sounds through your soundcard on each event. amarok will too, and at the same time if you open flash, flash can't play
<izzyb> crazy_bus, yes
<uga> surgy: or open skype while you hear music
<anethum_a> Lenaud01, yeah, it took me a bit to track down exactly what i needed to do, but go to www.uboontu.com and search for your laptop
<izzyb> you need to force it if the script is still in init.d
<anethum_a> Lenaud01, i was trying to track down the tutorial i used but unfortunately it seems i did not bookmark it
<Lenaud01> thanks a ton anethum_a funny thing is I could not even downgrade this one to xp lol I tryed and no harddrives were detected with the xp cd lol
<crazy_bus> thanks izzyb
<izzyb> crazy_bus, to put it back after do update-rc.d myth defaults
<Lenaud01> kubuntu worked fine tho with the windows version hopfully i can wipe vista off I hate it its crap
<anethum_a> yeah, kubuntu runs so much better on this laptop than vista did
<uga> surgy: it's not just bits that have been changed. it's the whole of kde that has been rewritten from scratch
<izzyb> Lenaud01, as I've just discovered going back to xp from vista can be a driver nightmare too :(
<Lenaud01> vista is a joke
<izzyb> yeah, that much most agree on
<Lenaud01> yea heard that izzyb
<Chrysalis> has anyone got logitech mx518 thumb buttons working? nothings worked for me that i could find googling
<surgy> uga you say things and assume my usage of my desktop is the same as yours, when i multi task I never run the same thing twice, If i want multimedia i only use one type of software, IE: vlc for movies or amarok for sound never both
<Lenaud01> vista is to xp what millenium was to 98
<izzyb> except microsoft who things they can force everyone to use vista like it or not
<izzyb> yeah, That was a painful time too
<uga> surgy: you say things and assume that you are the only kde 3.x user around?
<surgy> vista sucks
<Lenaud01> dx10 is huge thats all they got
<uga> surgy: kde 3.x is broken, not for you, but for the rest of users it is
<uga> that's why it needed a rewrite
<Chrysalis> they are already working on windows 7 (i think what the new one was called)
<anethum_a> yeah, one of the main reasons im using linux today is because of trying to do a clean install of XP, i was like, omg, where am i going to get these drivers from? nothing works!
<surgy> my 2.8 ghz athlonX2 laptop with 4 gb ram and 180 gb hdd takes 5 minutes to boot into vista, something is wrong with that
<Lenaud01> yea there ditching vista Chrysalis
<Lenaud01> that search engine is going make ubuntu/kubuntu even bigger anethum_a lol great resource
<izzyb> kde4 will come into its own in time, and I have little doubt I'll run it and love it - when its ready for me
<Chrysalis> so has anyone got their mouse thumb (back/forward) buttons working? nothing seems to work for me
<Chrysalis> mx518 in particular
<anethum_a> yeah, i love it, it was a great idea
<uga> Chrysalis: you just need to configure the number of buttons in xorg possibly
<surgy> anyone ever do any console emulation on there buntu box?
<Lenaud01> I get no results putting my lappy model in :(
<uga> Chrysalis: I have an mx laser mouse and had it working with all buttons
<Chrysalis> uga: which config did you use?  there was a couple walk throughs on ubuntu forums that didnt do anything for me
<uga> Chrysalis: I had mapped the thumb buttons to switch desktop and desktop sorting. So much fun with compiz and kde4 stuff
<anethum_a> lenaud01, im trying to find it myself, yeah try some different keywords like HP, just the model number, pavilion
<uga> Chrysalis: ugh, yes, I had to test different mappings and one worked finally, but each mouse is different
<anethum_a> lenaud01, is it a DV series?
<Lenaud01> I got it :)
<Lenaud01> broadcom
<uga> Chrysalis: in compiz you can configure number 7 to rotate desktop for example
<uga> you can specify numbers
<Lenaud01> thats the wireless card type per device manager
<Lenaud01> ndiswrapper i have a feeling
<Chrysalis> uga: well, ill try searching more i guess
<uga> Chrysalis: I have to leave now, but if you cannot figure out, I'll be back in the evening
<Chrysalis> uga: ok, thank you
<anethum_a> lenaud01, this looks helpful here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475963
<Lenaud01> is that what you did anethum_a?
<Lenaud01> I assume you have broadcome to having a pavilion as well
<uga> Chrysalis: I forgot, if you can't find it in ubuntu forums, check gentoo ones, they usually have very detailed ones
<Lenaud01> broadcom
<anethum_a> lenaud01, yeah broadcom here also, thats not the tutorial i followed but it looks pretty good, if i was trying to get wireless working right now i would try it
<Lenaud01> ok thanks
<Lenaud01> issue is I have no interent on kubuntu when i go to that
<Lenaud01> and it wants me to use repos
<anethum_a> Lenaud01, give me a min i might have found the tutorial i used
<Lenaud01> you using kubuntu 8.04?
<Agent_bob> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<anethum_a> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990 that is the tutorial i used i believe, and yes 8.04
<anethum_a> if that applies to you
<Lenaud01> thanks a lot anethum_a
<Lenaud01> im running 64 bit but im sure same lol
<Lenaud01> thanks a lot anethum_a
<anethum_a> no problem, hopefully you can at least use this is a starting point for more info if its not successful
<anethum_a> well good luck, im off to bed, ive got school in the morning
<Agent_bob> times up.   gooday
<firat> merhaba tük varmı burada
<firat> ihtiyacım var bir konuda
<firat> türk
<Jucato> !tr | firat
<ubottu> firat: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<edos> lut all
<izzyb> I'm fighting with a problem causing my system to hang randomly in a strange way.  I could use some help isolating it -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12199/
<snowolf> izzyb: could be the problem related to any application you might be running? I experience a problem (not on kubuntu) with World of Warcraft that is exactly like your one
<izzyb> hmm, only programs I can think of that may have been running during all the crashes are firefox2, konsole, and maybe konqueror
<izzyb> as far as processes I ran
<izzyb> outside of using xen and compiz, I'm running a standard kubuntu hardy install
<izzyb> hmm, with lvm and raid active
<ceo> hi
<snowolf> izzyb: no idea of what might cause it, just I run a similar Sabayon/Gentoo install (two monitors and all of that) and experience freezes with WoW, usually I reset :)
<izzyb_> crap, just hung again.
<izzyb_> I'm going to drop this system down to console only to isolate xwindows as the cause
<surgy> hi
<surgy> i forgot how to get to the restricted drivers manager
<surgy> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tiki> does anybody see any advantage to enabling the root account and using su rather than using sudo for everything?
<timboy> anyone know of a good cli m4p to avi converter? preferably m4p to xvid
<roner> hola es mi primera noche en kubuntu
<izzyb_> tiki, I usuallyy enable the root account for times when I'm doing a lot at the command line that requires root.
<timboy> izzyb_, why don't you just do sudo su?
<izzyb_> hmm, never considered even trying such a thing
<izzyb_> I guess that would eliminate the need for a root password
<timboy> izzyb_, yes then you don't have to lock the root password when you are done... ;)
 * izzyb_ has never been that concerned about running as root.  I've done it for years.  
<timboy> izzyb_, not concerned about running as root but if you forget to lock root account it leaves your system more vulnerable.
<tiki> how is the root account locked out
<izzyb_> timboy, not sure how that would be. your user account would be the point of attack then instead of root
<timboy> izzyb_, yes but do you know what my user account is?
<izzyb_> I'm sure it's not that hard to figure out
<Roy_Muzz> Does ubuntu have a default program that can be used as a vnc client or should I specifically apt-get a new one?
<izzyb_> timboy, are you logged in as dena?
<timboy> if you were attacking my system remotely it would be
<timboy> izzyb_, no that's just my system name
<izzyb_> ah, I see
<izzyb_> my mistake
<timboy> i always name my system different than username but i'm paranoid... ;)
<tiki> kfrb is desktop sharing for kubuntu....im not sure what it is for gnome
<tiki> it uses vnc
<Roy_Muzz> tiki, thanks, perfect
<izzyb_> hmm, strange, irc knows my username not my system name.  how do you mask yours timboy?
<timboy> I don't remember how i did it off the top of my head was a while ago when I set this system up
<izzyb_> there are a number of ways for a remote user to find out the primary account on a box, so I wouldn't rely on sudo as a fool proof defence of the root account
<eatThisAndDie> izzyb_: there is?
<izzyb_> any application you run is a potential whole to your user account.
<izzyb_> all it takes is an unpatched bug in a program you use and sudo is rendered useless
<izzyb_> well, not useless, they still have to break your password
<izzyb_> but they know the account to attack. so no better then having a root account
<izzyb_> of course, you shouldn't allow remote access to root, and you shouldn't run anything like irc as root
<izzyb_> but thats  the case even if you don't activate a root password
<peer_> Ok, I made a copy of a directory with rsync to a mobile disk. diffed it - everything is fine. but with "Properties" on the two directories, I get different total file sizes. This should not be like that.
<p_quarles> peer_, different filesystems? different inode sizes? I'm not sure I buy that they should take exactly the same space
<peer_> p_quarles: probably, but they should still show the same file sizes. or maybe two values: the real ones, and the file-system-affected-ones.
<p_quarles> the "real" one is affected by the filesystem . . .
<p_quarles> all I'm saying is, investigate the differences between the disks and how they're formatted before concluding that anything is not as it should be
<peer_> no, no. if i put a file on the disk with x bytes, it should tell me that it has x bytes and retrieve x bytes. not y bytes, even if it takes y bytes on the disk.
<p_quarles> if you say so
<peer_> well, the total file size serves as a rough estimation that the whole copy thind went well. why should i investigate further if everything was copied fine? it makes things more complicated.
<PeanutHorst> oh btw
<PeanutHorst> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo su -
<PeanutHorst> root@ubuntu:~#
<PeanutHorst> ^^ huge bug as i see it :p
<p_quarles> peer_, rsync authenticates with hashes, though -- saves the trouble
<p_quarles> PeanutHorst, how is that a bug?
<PeanutHorst> p_quarles: instant interactive root shell is a bug.
<p_quarles> PeanutHorst, no it's not
<pyro17> uuuugh
<p_quarles> PeanutHorst, though the proper way is to use sudo -i
<Bauldrick> all users except mines screen res reverts to 1024x* when logging in? I can set to 1280* through NVIDIA X settings, but it always goes back to 1028??
<mehdi_> WoW(it s my first Time ;) (test))
<djdarkman> where does kontact keep it`s lock files?
<p_quarles> djdarkman_, in ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/
<htrednek> How do you locate the install location of a program apt installed?  ie Firefox?
<smeril> hardy heron is shit i cant even use bloody myspace
<htrednek> Sorry for the noob question, I'm waay rusty in linux and am just getting back into it.
<smeril> it says error loading xml document when i click on the myspace player
<smeril> that proves how smoth windows can be
<p_quarles> htrednek, use the "which" command -- e.g., "which firefox"
<p_quarles> it should return /usr/bin/firefox -- meaning that the executable is in /usr/bin (like most are)
<stdin> htrednek: "dpkg -L <package>" will list all the files installed by "<package>"
<htrednek> p_quaries / stdin, thank you. That is exactly what I was looking for.
<ActionParsnip> lo each
<smeril> how can i wiev myspace player from firefox it says that it has error loading xml document when i try to play music
<smeril> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=81371327
<smeril> before i updated to hardy heron from the terminal everything worked fine
<smeril> pls help
<ActionParsnip> smeril: let me websearch
<joebros_> smeril? have you tried a fresh install of hardy heron?
<joebros_> i've read in many places that updating causes some problems
<joebros_> smeril: what kind of problems are you facing?
<smeril> sry i was wrong on this one i have a fresh install and on my other laptop i did it from the terminal
<ActionParsnip> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=479363
<smeril> what is xml document
<joebros_> smeril: so are both (laptop and fresh install) causing problems?
<smeril> no only this one with the fresh install from live cd
<smeril> but except that it is working
<ActionParsnip> smeril: do you have full updates and latest flash plugin?
<smeril> yes
<smeril> what flash plugin is best
<PeanutHorst> um, what's the name of the bootloader used for the start of kubuntu bootup from livecd?
<smeril> i have to klick on the player before it can wiev for ex youtube or myspace
<smeril> it has a big play sign on it
<smeril> i downloaded the flash plugin that firefoc recomended me to install
<ActionParsnip> smeril: do other flash sites work ok?
<ActionParsnip> www.youtube.com
<ActionParsnip> www.fat-pie.com
<smeril> YES
<smeril> only myspace
<smeril> i mean everything works except myspace
<joebros_> ?
<joebros_> smeril: perhaps it is a javascript setting
<smeril> how can i change that?
<joebros_> smeril: i mean in firefox do you have javascript enabled?
<smeril> where do i find that in settings?
<joebros_> smeril: Tools->Options->Content
<smeril> yes
<smeril> java is enebled
<joebros_> smeril: Check the enable javascript
<smeril> it is ticked
<joebros_> mmm
<smeril> wierd
<joebros_> weird
<ActionParsnip> smeril: if you verify java is installed does it succeed. Use http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<smeril> what does a xml document do ?
<joebros_> smeril: an xml document can have data, settings, layout properties
<ActionParsnip> smeril: you could try removing then reinstalling flash
<smeril> it says you are using a newer version of JRE than the current version availible on java.com
<joebros_> smeril: impossible !
<ActionParsnip> smeril: id rinstall java from java.com
<ActionParsnip> smeril: sun make java, id install sun's java
<smeril> should i delete the current version befre install the new one
<joebros_> smeril: yes delete it, and make a reboot if it asks to
<joebros_> does anyone has some experience in installing kubuntu from DVD?
<smeril_> when i try to open the downloaded java file it says it cant open the file and when i try to remove java with adept it says it cant remove it because other programs are depending on it
<joebros_> smeril: did you close firefox?
<joebros_> smeril: you can reboot your machine and then directly after rebooting try to remove java
<smeril_> i will try
<xt828> i have a rather odd problem
<joebros_> xt828: what is it?
<xt828> when i run apt-get in konsole, it keeps trying to connect to a mythical server at 127.0.0.1
<xt828> but if i run adept manager it works fine
<smeril_> it still says the same after reboot
<xt828> yeah
<xt828> rebooted a couple of times to no effect
<smeril_> Cannot remove 'sun-java6-bin'
<smeril_> One or more applications depend on sun-java6-bin. To remove sun-java6-bin and the dependent applications, use the Synaptic package manager.
<smeril_> how can i remove java with synaptic?
<joebros_> smeril: what are the applications that depend on the sun-java6-bin package?
<smeril_> i dont know
<smeril_> maybe firefox
<joebros_> smeril: mmm
<joebros_> smeril: type "man synaptic" when you're in the console
<spitfirekdv> Hi all! I have a strange problem with kopete in kubuntu 8.04 - it restarts X when I want to read message
<smeril_> i am in synaptic now and i have marked all java applications but how do i confirm remove after marking them?
<joebros_> smeril: click on Accept button
<smeril_> i cant find it wierd
<smeril_> i am still looking
<joebros_> smeril: :(
<Chrysalis> i am getting a bunch of errors in terminal from 'sudo kate'. . . temp files being owned by uid 1000 instead of 0
<Chrysalis> any idea?
<smeril_> have a look for you self http://bayimg.com/AAJHeaabK
<joebros_> smeril: it is the "Apply" button that you need to click at
<joebros_> smeril: try to make changes so that the Apply button is enabled again
<smeril_> can it be save markings?
<smeril_> sry
<smeril_> apply i grey
<smeril_> cant touch
<joebros_> smeril: yes, i've seen that the apply button is grey, try to make it enabled again by making changes to the pakages selected (i.e. mark the package and then unmark it)
<smeril_> when i start synaptic it says that it will start without admin rights
<joebros_> ah ok
<joebros_> smeril: start synapsys with administrator privileges
<joebros_> smeril: type "sudo synapsis" in the console
<smeril_> smeril@smeril-laptop:~$ sudo synapsis
<smeril_> [sudo] password for smeril:
<smeril_> sudo: synapsis: command not found
<smeril_> smeril@smeril-laptop:~$
<joebros_> smeril: type "sudo passwd root"
<smeril_> sry
<joebros_> smeril: then enter a password for the root account
<smeril_> i typed wrong
<smeril_> :)
<smeril_> removal is done
<smeril_> but when i want to install the new file from java.com it says Couldn't display "/home/smeril/Desktop/jre-6u5-linux-i586.bin".
<joebros_> smeril: how are you installing it?
<joebros_> smeril: try to install it from console
<joebros_> smeril: i.e. go to your console and then run the file
<smeril_> sudo apt-get ??
<joebros_> smeril: no, download the file from sun website, save it to disk, then type the filename in the console
<smeril_> ok
<sig_wal1> installing sun-java6-jre package is easier way :)
<smeril_> it dosent work what directory should i be in?
<joebros_> smeril: i assume that you downloaded your package to the desktop
<joebros_> smeril: so you should be in the Desktop directory
<sig_wal1> why do you need java from official site? java installed from repository works fine..
<joebros_> smeril: type "home/smeril/Desktop/jre-6u5-linux-i586.bin"
<blrguy> helloo
<blrguy> does kde4 need a p4 machine?
<eatThisAndDie> doesn't NEED it, but you'll be glad to have it
<joebros_> kde4 needs a good vga however because it has lots of visual effects
<late-Commer> oic so p4 is a must
<joebros_> i think a good vga is a must
<joebros_> you will definitely be amazed by the visual effects that kde4 has
<late-Commer> ok
<late-Commer> ic
<late-Commer> but it is very slow naa
<late-Commer> some one in kde channel said kwin is slow and qqt4.4 is fast
<Roy_Muzz> Hi can anyone tell me where the fonts are kept int kubuntu. I have a problem with VNC not being able to find my fonts. Thanks
<joebros_> true
<blrguy> but kubuntu's installtion is nice
<blrguy> first run live cd and then install
<blrguy> simple
<thebosch> werkt als een speer dankje wel
<thebosch> nu nog een beetje geluid :)
<thebosch> soundblaster FX
<thebosch> of werkt die niet onder Ubuntu ??
<Odd-rationale> !de | thebosch
<ubottu> thebosch: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<advanced> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<joebros__> ubottu: do you have any idea if the compiz package is available on the kubuntu DVD release?
<ubottu> joebros__: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<late-Commer> is it true that gnome is considered enterprise not kde
<advanced> pls tell me command how to install COmpiz Fusion ? I have Kubuntu Hardy herron
<joebros__> advanced: get the compiz debian package and install it
<advanced> where i can download ?
<late-Commer> is it true that gnome is considered enterprise not kde
<joebros__> advanced: add the following repository to /ect/apt/sources.list
<joebros__> advanced: http://ppa.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu feisty main universe
<sig_wal1> feisty?
<joebros__> advanced: then type: sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<advanced> thx
<Odd-rationale> advanced: compiz is in the hardy repos already
<advanced> i have now
<advanced> thx
<advanced> !Cedega
<Odd-rationale> advanced: no need to add the feisty repo...
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<advanced> !Wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<advanced> hmm
<advanced> I need help how to play WoW in Linux
<Odd-rationale> advanced: check the appdb
<Odd-rationale> !appdb | advanced
<ubottu> advanced: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<advanced> But i have Cedega - illegal...because WINE dont works for me :-/
<Roey> advanced:  that's because gnu/linux sucks.
<Roey> advanced:  no youtube, no windows games.
<kuil_> Roey: no youtube?
<Roey> advanced:  for all its worth, when it comes to homey things... it doesn't work.
<Roey> kuil_:  64-bit kubuntu? no chance in hell.
<kuil_> ah.. haven't tried that
<kuil_> I am running on an old laptop
<sig_wal1> opera may use 32-bit plugins using 32-bit operapluginwrapper :)
<kuil_> opera is the only browser in which I cannot play flash movies (or any flash stuff)
<kuil_> :(
<sig_wal1> flash9/10 seems to work in opera 9.5 beta2
<ct529> Hi there
<ct529> I need to recompile a package using a source from the repository. Could you please point me out to some documentation?
<thebosch> meschien een dome vraag hoe krij ik een rpm bestand open ??
<Odd-rationale> ct529: if it is in the repos, you do not need to compile.
<Odd-rationale> ct529: you can try "sudo apt-get reinstall <packagename>"
<thebosch> thx
<ct529> Odd-rationale: yes, they did a very silly thing, they upgraded the kernel, but *NOT* the virtualbox-ose kernel module package, so I need to recompile or the virtual machine(s) do not work anymore
<Odd-rationale> ct529: If it is not in the repos, then
<Odd-rationale> !compile | ct529
<ubottu> ct529: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jussi01> !nl | thebosch
<ubottu> thebosch: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ct529> Odd-rationale: the source is in the source repository, as virtualbox-ose-source, I need instructions to build and install using deb commands
<jussi01> !rpm | thebosch
<ubottu> thebosch: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Odd-rationale> ct529: so you have a .deb but just need to install it?
<Odd-rationale> ct529: sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<PeanutHorst> how do i get skype on amd64 kubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> ct529: or rather, sudo dpkg -i <pathtopackage>
<Odd-rationale> PeanutHorst: try adding the medibuntu repos
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu | pea
<ubottu> pea: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu | PeanutHorst
<ubottu> PeanutHorst: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<PeanutHorst> Odd-rationale: will skype run as 64-bit?!
<Odd-rationale> PeanutHorst: i think the medibuntu repos have a 64 bit version, not sure though....
<ct529> Odd-rationale: no, I do not have a deb. I have a source package off the source package repositories.
<ct529> Odd-rationale: it needs to be bult using some dpkg --build something or another, I do not remember anymore
<CactusWiZaRd> hello
<CactusWiZaRd> i installed Kubuntu few hours ago, and now i countered an problem
<joebros__> CactusWiZaRd: what is it?
<CactusWiZaRd> i have Seagate FreeAgent 500gb usb-hard drive, and kubuntu says it's empty, although there's stuff like movies, music etc.
<CactusWiZaRd> where's the problem?
<joebros__> What's the filesystem of the hard drive?
<CactusWiZaRd> N
<CactusWiZaRd> NTFS
<CactusWiZaRd> in gnome it worked well, although i couldn't save anything there
<joebros__> you may have to load the ntfs module in kubuntu
<joebros__> true
<joebros__> that's because ubuntu doesn't let you write on ntfs filessystem
<joebros__> you need to install a third party package
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<joebros__> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> hm.. forgot which one Ubuntu/Kubuntu comes with by default
<joebros__> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> (I think Ubuntu has it installed and enabled by default, while Kubuntu only has it installed, but not enabled.. not sure for Hardy)
<CactusWiZaRd> i had problems installing that when i used ubuntu, but then i decided to turn back on windows..
<leo> where can I download the usplash script for so files?
<CactusWiZaRd> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<Oceania23> I'm a new Linux-Kubuntu user- when I ran apt-get install firefox, it installed the 3.0b5 version. Is this unusual? I thought everything defaulted to stable
<joebros__> Oceania23: the behavior is normal
<joebros__> besides firefox 3 beta 5 is stable even though it is still beta
<Oceania23> I am sure it's stable enough for use, I was just surprised to see a beta come down
<leo> how can i change my ubuntu ultimate into kde
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> so ubuntu is debian based - can one tell *which* debian? like, is latest 8.04/hardy based on debian/testing..?
<markus__> hallo
<digitaloktay> hallo
<markus__> ich hätte da eine Frage zu den System-Diensten...ich benutze 8.04
<markus__> es werden ja einige Dienste beim booten gestartet. so zb bei mir auch der acpid
<markus__> Aber unter Status steht da bei mir, das der Dienst nicht läuft
<markus__> warum?
<leo> is there a version of ubuntu ultimate in KDE 4
<markus__> what is the language in this channel?
<markus__> german or english?
<joebros_> i speak english
<joebros_> ;)
<ct529> I cannot find the package with the files include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf
<ct529> anyone with a clue?
<joebros_> ct529: nope
<markus__> at bootup some systemservices gets startet. e.g acpid...but if i look for the status of that service kubuntu tells me that this sevice is not running...why?
<joebros_> markus__: maybe the service had a problem and then crashed
<markus__> but there ar so many services getting startet and then they are not running
<joebros_> markus__: maybe these services depend on each other
<markus__> hehe acpid depends on alsa-utils ???
<joebros_> :)
<markus__> :)
<joebros_> markus__: can u send the report that you get after calling "dmesg" on the console
<markus__> ok one moment
<joebros_> markus__: try "dmesg > log.txt"
<markus__> how can i send you the txt-file?
<joebros_> markus__: are you receiving my private messages?
<markus__> if this means that there is some kind of a private chat-window...then no
<joebros_> markus__: then upload it on rapidshare and put the link here
<joebros_> markus__: rapidshare.de
<markus__> direct file sharing within irc doesent work?
<joebros_> markus__: it should work, why?
<markus__> so i could send it to you this way
<joebros_> markus__: of course
<markus__> ok here is my dmesg log   http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/215592/
<joebros_> markus__: ok i'm checking it
<markus__> thank you
<joebros_> markus__: "hub 5-0:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 8 disabled"
<joebros_> markus__: this message is repeated in the whole log
<markus__> i know...but after one hour of uptime...sundently it stops to appear in the logfiles....i tryed to solve this, but i did not succeed
<markus__> it seams to be a problem with my bluetooth device
<joebros_> markus__: ok
<joebros_> markus__: weird i couldn't find anything wrong in the log file
<joebros_> can anyone help on markus__ case???
<silverpower> Anybody here have the legacy nVidia drivers working for them? This nForce1 (integrated GF2) is driving me up the wall... :(
<joebros_> markus__: one more question. What kind of processor do you have?
<markus__> i think that the "not running" acpid has the sideeffect that my system do not switch of after shutdown
<markus__> i got a Pentium M @ 2Ghz
<joebros_> markus__: this could be
<thisitit> try reseting the cmos
<markus__> sure?
<markus__> in winXP i got no Problems with acpi
<markus__> so i think that bios is ok
<joebros_> markus__: which version of ubuntu do you have?
<markus__> 8.04
<joebros_> markus__: i have no clue :(
<markus__> :)
<markus__> i try to compare with my other notebook...then i post the result
<joebros_> markus__: try using a diff tool when comparing
<markus__> have a look on this first please   http://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=servicesjpgkg8.png
<markus__> there you can see what i mean
<joebros_> markus__: i saw the picture, can u please explain in english
<markus__> explain what?
<joebros_> markus__: what's written, I mean what does "Ja" or "Nein" mean?
<markus__> ja = yes    Nein=no  :-)
<joebros_> what does lauft nicht mean?
<markus__> explain more?
<markus__> that means: doesen't run
<joebros_> waw
<markus__> waw?
<joebros_> u have a bunch of services that doesn't run
<markus__> yes...that is mysterious :)
<joebros_> :)
<markus__> but with my other notebook it is the same
<joebros_> the same services status?
<markus__> yes
<joebros_> weird
<JackWinter> i have some dvds that are Mac/PC.  on xp no problems to access the disks.  when i try from kubuntu i'm denied access unless i access them as root ?
<markus__> ist there a way to check the status of a service within the console
<joebros_> markus__: yes there is. Type ps -A
<joebros_> !ps
<ubottu> Factoid ps not found
<markus__> ok then i got i list of all the services, but i can't see the status
<markus__> ok then i got i list of all the services, but i can't see the status
<holyguyver_> !apt-fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Long> any spanish ONO client?
<joebros_> markus__: everything you see when executing "ps" is running
<joebros_> markus__: what you don't see, means that it is not running
<Dr_willis> unless of course you see a Zombie task.. :) then its  sort of not-running-but-it-was.
<Dr_willis> I never have found a good doc on explaining that.
<eagles0513875> summmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Pici> offffftopiccccc
<jdavies> -e/dev/randommmmm
<pteague> more updates for ssh again today?
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> Pici: sry im just happy
<eagles0513875> now i can focus on alot of my projects now
<ben> Hey guys, I have a question. First day running kubuntu, and usually on the computer (windows os) I run a program called SwiftKit to play an online game called Runescape. I use the IRC chat in there to talk to friends, was wondering how to connect to those same channels?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> hi guys. i had some bad RAM in my box and it corrupted a lot of files on my disk. fschk ran and now some files are missing. is there a way to get it back?
<Dr_willis> ben if you know the name of the irc server, and channel, about any irc client should work
<ScorpKing-Laptop> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<eagles0513875> ScorpKing-Laptop: u can get rw access to a ntfs partition using ntfs-3g as well
<eagles0513875> !ntfs-3g | ScorpKing-Laptop
<ubottu> ScorpKing-Laptop: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ScorpKing-Laptop> eagles0513875: i want to restore my ext3 filesystem to a previous state
<eagles0513875> ScorpKing-Laptop: gotcha wish i could help ya with that
<mm_202> Hey guys, quick question.  The Apt updates, where can I find a changelog for them??
<mm_202> I know that the packages have a 'changelog' section, but its usually blank..
<ScorpKing-Laptop> mm_202: somewhere in /var/log/ i think
<eagles0513875> mm_202: if u wanna see the changelog of a pkg u have to dl the source
<eagles0513875> mm_202: of a particular pkg that is
<mm_202> hrm, well there was an update to xorg, I really dont want to DL the source, just want to see the changelog.  Its not posted anywhere online??
<mm_202> ScorpKing-Laptop: I'll look.
<jhutchins> ScorpKing-Laptop: Restore from your backup.  That's what backups are for.
<ScorpKing-Laptop> jhutchins: only if you make them ;)
<jhutchins> mm_202: Check the xorg site.
<mm_202> jhutchins: k..
 * Dr_willis makes a prediction on what the new FAQ will be for the #ubuntu and #kubuntu channel in just a few days...... 
<Dr_willis> just saw a news artical ---->  Adobe Flash Player 10 For Linux
<pag> Dr_willis, happen to have a link to the news?
<Dr_willis> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjQ3Nw
<pag> thank you
<Dr_willis> Does it seemto anyone else that Flash is becoming what 'JAVA' was supposed to become?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. You can run the beta of 10... OR run  9. :) bet we will see a lot of 'i installed flash 10 beta , now how do i remove it' soon also. :)
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: what u mean
<Jucato> I think he means that it's a very good matter for discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  about the java bit? years ago when java was new. it was 'supposed' to allow all this flexibilty and  useabilty and neat things in web browsers.  I recall java video players, and games, and other things.. seems flash has taken over.
<eagles0513875> ya
<Dr_willis> Getting the Future FAQ ready! :)
<eagles0513875> well java is still used for programs they even got a os in the works
<eagles0513875> and there is java script for websites
<eagles0513875> applets
<eagles0513875> the write once run anywhere motto still lives on
<crs> Hello. :)
<Dr_willis> java script is not 'java' :) seen MANY a fight over that distinction.
<Dr_willis> hay crs
<crs> I'm new here, 'd like to say hello to all of you :)
<mm_202> Welcome to the cult, crs :)
<holyguyver_> So when launching firefox if it crashes & terminal says 'Segmentation fault (core dumped)' what does that mean?
<Dr_willis> crs,  great! dont flirt too much with the bot :)
<Dr_willis> !hi | crs
<ubottu> crs: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<crs> Hmm, what is my root passwd? ;-)
<Dr_willis> Faq Top 10! :P
<pag> !root | crs
<ubottu> crs: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mm_202> lol
<crs> ;-)
<crs> Funny. ;)
<crs> I am gentoo user for about 6 years by now. :)
<mm_202> Guys, a serious question.  How hard would it be to update my system from the standard x86 version of Kubuntu 8.04 to the 64bit version?
<crs> But i am quite tired of compilations (my computer isint too fast and any compilations take ages. ;()
 * mm_202 is still pissed that he can only use 3.18GB of his 4GB...
<jhutchins> mm_202: Why?  What do you need to do that needs 64b support?
<pag> mm_202, 'update'? pretty damn hard afaik.. reinstall is million times easier.
<Dr_willis> mm_202,  even on a 64bit disrto SOME of that ram may not be useable.
<mm_202> one sec guys.
<holyguyver_> So when launching firefox if it crashes & terminal says 'Segmentation fault (core dumped)' what does that mean?
<Dr_willis> but perhaps you wont be loseing .82 gb
<jhutchins> mm_202: Your system is using the rest of that RAM for reserved tasks.
<Dr_willis> holyguyver_,  means its crashing badly.. which is weird.
<crs> I have just received newest kubuntu cd :)
<crs> Thanks Canonical. ;-)
<mm_202> On my 32bit build of Kubuntu:  (with 4GB of RAM)
<mm_202> sergei@mm:/data/home/sergei$ cat /proc/meminfo
<mm_202> MemTotal:      3368912 kB
<mm_202> MemFree:       2598732 kB
<holyguyver_> Dr_Willis well it says that every single time I try to start firefox
<mm_202> On my 64bit build:
<mm_202> sergei@terra:~$ cat /proc/meminfo
<mm_202> MemTotal:      4059264 kB
<mm_202> MemFree:       1966872 kB
<jhutchins> holyguyver_: You are running an unstable beta test version of firefox and it has created a file containing an image of your RAM at the time of the crash.  This file will be named core<something> in the current working directory.
<mm_202> ~640MB of RAM..
<pag> mm_202, 'free -m' gives better info (but don't paste it here - use pastebin if you must)
<holyguyver_> jhutchins no I am running firefox 2.0
<Dr_willis> holyguyver_,  thats not suprising. You could try as a test. either try it under a new/different user, or move your .mozilla dir somewhere, so you have no old firefox settings. and see if it works.
<DaemonLee> Problem.
<Dr_willis> holyguyver_,  if it dosent crash then.  It would point to a extension crashing.
<DaemonLee> I cannot get my Synaptic Touchpad to work, and I've followed the instructions to a T.
<Dr_willis> Other then that. Not sure what to even check/debug for firefox.
<holyguyver_> Dr_Willis no I am running firefox 2.0
<eagles0513875> DaemonLee: this has it and it works out of the box for me
<jhutchins> holyguyver_: Heh.  Well, it still applies.  firefox is always a work in progress, but Dr_willis is right, it's probably an extension.
<eagles0513875> DaemonLee: did u do an upgrade from gutsy to hard or is this a clean install
<holyguyver_> But look
<Dr_willis> and the version wouldent matter. :)
<DaemonLee> Clean install.
<DaemonLee> 8.04 Kubuntu.
<eagles0513875> interesting
<eagles0513875> u doing kde4 remix
<DaemonLee> I don't believe so...
<DaemonLee> No. I'm not.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> interesting what kinda machine u on
<mm_202> pag: heh, yeah, free -m is much better.  And I know better than to paste large amounts, but didnt think 3 lines would hurt.
<eagles0513875> 3 lines doesnt anything more does
<holyguyver_> Dr_Willis & jhutchins but look what I did before I came in here jack@jack-desktop:~$ firefox -profilemanager (next line) Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<DaemonLee> Eagle, a DV6353US HP laptop, 2.0ghz Turion x2, 2gb of RAM, and misc from there.
<mm_202> jhutchins: are you trying to say that besides the little bit of RAM, that the benefits of running the 64bit version is close to zero?
<Dr_willis> holyguyver_,  that would imply either currupted binary, or libs, or memory.   Try making a new user and see I guess, Other then that. no idea.
<pag> mm_202, for average user I'd say there are more cons than pros when it coms to running 64bit
 * mm_202 isnt average ;)
<holyguyver_> Dr_Willis I can't make a new user because when I ask it to open the firefox profile manager it crashes.
<mm_202> Okay, could you give me the 'cons'?
<mm_202> Or point me to a url..
<pag> mm_202, usally there are problems with closed source apps, but if you don't use them, then there shouldn't be much problems.. (at least what I have noticed.)
<mm_202> I think that Flash and Java are the only closed source apps I use.  (and I know that java works fine on 64b)
<Pennycook> mm_202: As a 64 bit user, there are quite a few problems with both Flash /and/ Java from my experience.  I'm only still on 64 bit at the moment 'caus I don't fancy a reinstall.
<mm_202> ah
<DaemonLee> Problem: Synaptic Touchpad does not work, is appearing in Xorg.conf file, qsynaptics and shmconfig state that they either do not have access, or there is no driver installed for touchpad.
<Pennycook> mm_202: There's no 64 bit package for Java Web Start afaik, some embedded Java apps don't work and Flash videos occasionally just don't work for no reason.
<mm_202> Well Im running Ubuntu 8.04 64bit on a server, so no X.  And its been perfect.  I run Openfire (which is Java-based) as my jabber server and zero problems.
<mm_202> hmm
 * mm_202 might wait then..
<crs> Ok, I want to install nvidia dirvers. Im trying to run hardware drivers manager, but it is asking me for root password, what should i do?
<Pennycook> mm_202: Ah, if it's a server I imagine it's okay.  Java works absolutely fine by itself, it's the plugins for browsers and such that are shaky.
<DaemonLee> crs, type in your password.
<crs> DaemonLee: Mine, ok, thanks :)
<crs> brb
<josh_> if I have amarok running and I try to play a video in mplayer it says unable to initialize audio unless I run mplayer from terminal window. any idea how I can fix this?
<jhutchins> mm_202: The fact that you don't know what your system is using that ram for - and it -is- using it - indicates that you're probably not using the system at a level that would benefit in anyway from running 64b.  If you were, you'd know.  It's a little more complex and difficult to get everything working on 64b, and there just aren't anybenefits to most users.
<Dr_willis> crs,  its tecnhicially asking for the 'sudoers' password.
<jhutchins> !root | crs
<ubottu> crs: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Steve-cal> When I create a desktop shortcut to run a bash script, I've noticed that my taskbar shows the bash script running continuously for about 20-30 seconds (along with the "bouncing icon" near my mouse pointer), even though the script executes virtually immediately (which I confirm by running it in a terminal). This goes for every script (no matter how simple/trivial) that I run from a shortcut....
<Steve-cal> ...What's going on here?
<eagles0513875> Steve-cal: whats the purpose of ur script
<josh_> nm just figured it out. set amarok to alsa now all is good
<jhutchins> Steve-cal: The bash script doesn't truely interact with the desktop, doesn't give it feedback that it's done.
<jhutchins> joschan: Make sure that both Amarok and mplayer are using alsa shared audio.
<Jucato> Steve-cal: it's the setting for Launch Feedback (bouncing icon and taskbar notification). you can turn it off for your desktop shortcut to the script (depending on how you made it)
<Steve-cal> jhutchins: How can my bash script tell the desktop it is done? I can end my script with "exit 0" and it doesn't help.
<jhutchins> Steve-cal: I believe you need to use dcop to communicate with the system, and it would probably be much more complex than the script is now.
<Jucato> Steve-cal: how did you create the shortcut?
<Steve-cal> Jucato: Instead of turning it off entirely, I would prefer if my script could somehow let the desktop know when it is done. Any way to do that?
<Jucato> ah. that I don't know..
<Steve-cal> Jucato: For instance, right-clicking desktop, "Create new...", "link to application..."
<Jucato> Steve-cal: yeah.. but the way I was going to propose was to turn it off for that script. I'm not sure if there's a way to signal knotify to stop the notification
<Jucato> what you can probably do is to shorten the notification length
<Jucato> run "kcontrol" and go to Appearance & Themes -> Launch Feedback
<Steve-cal> Jucato, jhutchins: I've never seen this happen in Gnome though--I don't have the problem there. Is this KDE specific?
<Jucato> Gnome doesn't have the same notification system as KDE...
<CLEARviewF> ﻿hi, do anybody know why can i not see my Genre icon on mi Collection in Amarok over Ubuntu Gnome? i installed kdebase-data but, after that i just can see Artist and Album icon but still not the Genre icon.
<Steve-cal> Jucato: I'm using KDE 3.5, which I installed over my Ubuntu install (also installed KDE-desktop), and I don't have anything under kcontrol other than "network". I've always used "systemsettings" for most things. Do you happen to know how I can get everything to display in kcontrol?
<Jucato> how did you install KDE?
<Jucato> or you can try running "kcmshell kcmlaunch" directly
<kalorin> so is anyone using 8.04 with the KDE 4 stuff?
<Jucato> kalorin: those people in #kubuntu-kde4
 * kalorin goes there
<kalorin> thanks
<Steve-cal> Jucato: It's been a few months ago, so I don't remember exactly, but if some things are missing in kcontrol, how can I add them to kcontrol? Did I miss installing a necessary package maybe?
<Jucato> perahps. but if systemsettings is populated with entries, then kcontrol should be working as well. but I can't really be sure since I don't know how you installed KDE
<CLEARviewF> ﻿hi, do anybody know why can i not see my Genre icon on mi Collection in Amarok over Ubuntu Gnome? i installed kdebase-data but, after that i just can see Artist and Album icon but still not the Genre icon.
<Steve-cal> Jucato: I think I just followed some online guide that told me all the KDE packages to install in Synaptic. That's all I did.
<emilsedgh> CLEARviewF: Genre icon? i've never seen such thing
<advanced> hi
<Steve-cal> Jucato: That's why I think I could be missing some necessary package...
<advanced> i need help again :-D
<advanced> Where i can get full theme for Kubuntu Hardy Heron ?
<crs> kubuntu seems to be easy :)
<crs> I think I'll stick to it for a while. ;-)
<advanced> I want to change full system screen
<advanced> please explain
<shane___> Odd-rationale: r u on
<eagles0513875> what c++ ide's r out there
<crs> How can I easly install compiz-fuzion?
<Jucato> eagles0513875: KDevelop, code::blocks, Eclipse (plugin?), Anjuta (spelling?), emacs & vim (hehehe)
<shane___> where can i get a game pack like the ones available on ubuntu
<Jucato> and kate (semi-IDE)
<Steve-cal> Jucato: any ideas? :)
<Jucato> shane___: what game pack?
<eagles0513875> Jucato: i have eclips but its just java
<Jack111> hi i have a problem since the hardy upgrade the firefox 3.5 freezes&terribly slow, but couldnt find any fix..any idea?
<emilsedgh> kdegames!
<advanced> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<emilsedgh> !info kdegames
<ubottu> kdegames (source: kdegames): games from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 21 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Jucato> eagles0513875: it has a plugin for C++ support I believe
<poison> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<Jucato> Steve-cal: only a vague one, but first, does "kcmshell kcmlaunch" work?
<shane___> add remove app on ubuntu has many games on kubuntu there is none i have just installed kubuntu and my daughter wants her games back lol
<eagles0513875> Jucato: i know if u dont load the biggest version of netbeans it does c++ besides java
<Coder2> Hello
<crs> advanced: thanks :)
<eagles0513875> they also releasing a php version of netbeans
<emilsedgh> shane___: install kdegames package
<Steve-cal> Jucato: Yes, it does pull up the module successfully.
<shane___> ok TY
<advanced> sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion
<Jucato> Steve-cal: oh ok. so the modules are all there, but kcontrol isnt' showing anything except network?
<Steve-cal> Jucato: exactly.
<Jucato> Steve-cal: ah clueless there. sorry
<crs> Where can I find more repos?
<Coder2> Does anyone deal with TomCat? I've installed it, it works, but there are no logs at all. Any ideas?
<Steve-cal> Jucato: No problem... I'll check in the forums and see if I can come up with something. BTW, how do I access "kcontrol" from my K menu? What's it called and under which menu is it?
<emilsedgh> Steve-cal: sorry, have you tried Settings:/ from konqueror?
<Jucato> Steve-cal: it's not in the kmenu in Kubuntu unless you manually add it (right-click on the K Menu icon and select Edit menu)
<shane___> emilsedgh: in the add remove app or where do i find it add remove doesnt comeup withany games
<eagles0513875> Jucato: what php ide
<eagles0513875> Jucato: what php ide's r out there if any
 * Jucato would not recommend using kioslaves that are gone in KDE 4...
<emilsedgh> shane___: use the Adept manager please.
<Jucato> eagles0513875: I don't know.. sorry
<shane___> ok
 * Jucato doesn't do PHP
<emilsedgh> eagles0513875: Quanta+
<eagles0513875> emilsedgh: ty
<Steve-cal> Jucato: No? I have to add kcontrol manually to my K menu? I used another distro with KDE 3.5 and it was in the menu somewhere I remember.
<eagles0513875> trying to get stuff i need to help me get my to do list of what i wanna teach myself started
<emilsedgh> Jucato: if you meant the Settings:/, its not gone
<crs> easy and fast way to install kde4? ;-)
<Jucato> emilsedgh: in KDE 4?
<emilsedgh> yeah Jucato
<Jucato> !kde4 | crs
<ubottu> crs: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jucato> emilsedgh: really? doesn't work here (trunk)
<crs> Jucato: What about svn?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: but its so broken!
<Jucato> crs: you will have to compile
<crs> Jucato: no snapshots?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: im on trunk too.it comes up, but with broken icons and just categories, inside them is empty
<Jucato> crs: not at this moment
<Jucato> emilsedgh: only applications:/ work here. no settings:/
<crs> Jucato: ok, thanks :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: do you want a shot if you are curious to see how it looks? :D
<Jucato> emilsedgh: although it doesn't say unknown protocol, unlike media:/
<Jucato> no thanks.
<crs> hmm what next... ;-)
<CLEARviewF> hi, does anybody know why i can not see my Genre icons in my Amarok Collection in ubuntu gnome?
<CLEARviewF> nobody knows about that?
<xt828_> CLEARviewF: try #ubuntu
<CLEARviewF> nobody answer me there :( xt828_
<xt828_> CLEARviewF: or #amarok
<eagles0513875> xt828_: just in there its dead
<CLEARviewF> i did on #amarok, but they told me to install kdebase-data
<xt828_> so did you?
<CLEARviewF> xt828_: when i did that, i have only the Artist and Album icons, but not the genre icon, and it is the main icon on my collection
<crs> Why compiz fusion works faster on kubutnu than on my gentoo? ;-)
<crs> Why everything seems to work faster?
<xt828_> what did they say in response to that?
<CLEARviewF> i will ask that xt828_ :D
<lovre> is there anyone from Germany here? I need some help?
<crs> how can i search for packages ready to install?
<crs> available to install?
<crs> like: <search command> fusion
<SlimeyPete> apt-cache search fusion
<SlimeyPete> or use adept
<myk_robinson> !apcupsd
<ubottu> Factoid apcupsd not found
<moamahi> hi all I've installed kubuntu 8.04 in beta version, now I've updated all. My kde is 3.5.9 but I'd like to switch to 4.0. Could someone tell me how? thank you
<crs> Hmm, that is weird. Can anyone explain me why fusion compiz is working far slower why is started by fusion-icon?
<blackwaltz__> moamahi: First of all, if you've installed a beta version of it, I'd recommend upgrading as soon as you can. Second, install the "kubuntu-kde4-desktop" package to install kde4. The binaries will be in /usr/lib/kde4/bin/ ... and it will co-exist with KDE3 :)
<Jucato> !kde4 | moamahi
<ubottu> moamahi: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jucato> moamahi: and you don't actually "switch" to kde4. kde4 will be installed side by side with kde3 (for now)
<blackwaltz__> moamahi: oh, and one more thing. Config will be located at ~/.kde4 for kde4 apps.
<moamahi> thank you all Now i set it up
<crs> I must say, it works. :)
<danny_> does anyone know if is possible to run camfrog on linux?
<finn_> hh
<finn_> hhh
<finn_> hello
<tzanger> good morning
<tzanger> I've got a quick (I hope) apt question
<crs> afternoon here. ;-)
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<tzanger> whenever I use apt-get to installs omething, I get a big long list of packages it wants to remove (packages were automatically installed and no longer required) -- except that the packages look rather important
<tzanger> do I apt-get autoremove and hope for the best, or is there something i can do to tell apt that it's wrong?
<tzanger> I mean python-crypto, python-twisted-*... I'm pretty sure I have apps that rely on it
<rysiek> guys I need a fast one here
<rysiek> opera (32bit :/) on a 64bit hardy
<rysiek> what do I need
<xsacha> rysiek: get opera 64-bit on 64-bit hardy ( i use this)
<xsacha> flash works fine on it
<rysiek> xsacha: erm, how
<xsacha> just download the .deb from opera site (ill get you a link)
<rysiek> xsacha: I can't find such a download on opera.com
<xsacha> rysiek: http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/snapshot-1962/x86_64-linux/
<xsacha> download the .deb file rysiek
<jeroen-> i used standbye, but how to come back?
<BluesKaj> xsacha, you got 64bit Opera working on flash sites ..how did you manage that ?
<arvind_khadri> hi , am not able to view the other person's cam in kopete,the other person is using windows..Kopete just crashes as i accept the request to view it
<rysiek> xsacha: oh, great, thanks
<xsacha> BluesKaj: i used nspluginwrapper on the 32-bit flash plugin
<xsacha> rysiek: then once you have downloaded, it's just:     dpkg -i filename
<xsacha> it unpacks and wahlah
<guille> problem trying kubuntu 8.04 installer
<xsacha> BluesKaj: you are probably using opera 9.27 where flash has problems. all 9.5 versions, 64-bit flash works perfectly
<xsacha> that is 32-bit flash on 64-bit browser
<rysiek> xsacha: yeah, I know my ways with dpkg, I am using Linux for a few years ;)
<xsacha> ok :)
<BluesKaj> xsacha, did you install the nspluginwrapper globally or *.so in the Opera plugins file ?
<rysiek> xsacha: I just needed the download link
<Steve-cal> In a normal Kubuntu install, where does one access "kcontrol" (KDE Control Center) from the K menu?
<rysiek> xsacha: thanks a lot, much appreciated
<rysiek> Steve-cal: K->System Settings
<xsacha> BluesKaj: umm installed nspluginwrapper, then downloaded flash plugin from adobe website (i could have just installed flash-nonfree), then i ran nswrapper on libflashplugin. then i copied it to opera directory
<xsacha> a lot of unneccessary steps though
<guille> after loading, livecd crashes showing something like a "X" at the middle-screen
<xsacha> opera plugin directory..
<Steve-cal> sysiek: Kmenu > System Settings is for the program "systemsettings", not "kcontrol"....
<guille> Problem trying kubuntu 8.04 installer. After loading, livecd crashes showing something like a "X" at the middle-screen. I cannot reinstall
<xsacha> rysiek: no problems,.. this new 9.5 version is really fast :) made me switch from firefox to opera :D
<rysiek> Steve-cal: ah, well, AFAIK the (old-style) kcontrol isn't installed by default
<rysiek> Steve-cal: sudo aptitude install kcontrol
<_r1_> hi
<_r1_> which version of kubuntu will be the LTS one ?
<hydrogen> yea opera9.5 is very impressive
<hydrogen> _r1_ not sure if thats known yet
<rysiek> Steve-cal: plus, I can't seem to locate a K-Menu item for it AFTER the installation, so you might want to create one yourself (dunno why they didn't put it in the package)
<rysiek> Steve-cal: or you can just alt-f2 run kcontrol
<_r1_> hydrogen: not a discussion about next one ?
<Steve-cal> rysiek: I have kcontrol installed, thanks, I was just surprised why it doesn't seem to be in my K menus anywhere. Is this the same for everyone else here?
<_r1_> cause it will be difficult to maintain ubuntu AND kubuntu as LTS if it's different versions
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> which may mean that it waaits three years for another LTS
<hydrogen> not sure
<xsacha> Steve-cal: yeah when they replaced it with systemsettings, they removed it from menu too
<rysiek> they should have left the *.theme file in the package though
<xsacha> _r1_: well 8.04 is definitely not LTS
<guille> Problem trying kubuntu 8.04 installer. After loading, livecd crashes showing something like a "X" at the middle-screen. I cannot reinstall
<rysiek> so that when the package gets installed by hand one gets a menu entry for it
 * rysiek brb
<Steve-cal> xsacha: I don't get it then--systemsettings doesn't seem to have everything that kcontrol does... why wouldn't we need both?
<_r1_> xsacha: I know that. And it's not my question :)
<xsacha> _r1_: i think they are just skipping this LTS
<xsacha> theyll still be in sync
<_r1_> mmm I have listen that it will be another version as LTS
<xsacha> Steve-cal: yeah, it should have everything but it doesnt. they decided to replace kcontrol though
<Odd-rationale> shane__: hey there, im on for a bit...
<Steve-cal> xsacha: So you're saying they don't want us to be able to configure some of the things kcontrol lets us configure? :)
<xsacha> they just havent put it in to systemsettings yet. i guess a lack of developers on it
<xsacha> it was a kubuntu creation though wasnt it
<crs> where can i find some more repos?
<xsacha> crs: have you enabled universe and the rest in manage repositories? what package are you looking for in particular?
<Steve-cal> xsacha, rysiek: Well anyway, thanks for the help... Ciao...
<phoenixz> I have a process running called "b43".. it takes quite some recourses, but I have no clue what it is.. Anybody knows it?
<guille> Problem trying kubuntu 8.04 installer. After loading, livecd crashes showing something like a "X" at the middle-screen. I cannot reinstall
<crs> xsacha: Nothing in particular now... Where can I enable universe? ;-)
<xsacha> adept_manager->manage repositories
<crs> xsacha: di uncomment it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<xsacha> crs: just use the frontend: adept_manager
<shane__> Odd-rationale: how can i connect the 2 machines together remote desktop style i want to transfer all pics and files onto the one we fixed last night and put kubuntu on it also
<xsacha> much safer, but if you are ok with it, yes, its in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Odd-rationale> shane__: set up an ssh and use the fish:/ protocol
<crs> xsacha: Im quite literate with linux, just never used ubuntu before. ;-)
<xsacha> oh ok
<xsacha> yeah uncomment any commented repositories in there
<crs> Have spent about 6 years with gentoo. :>
<xsacha> crs: the GUI does give some better options though, like choosing the country for your repository server
<shane__> Odd-rationale: ok how do i set ssh and what is fish protocol newby remember
<crs> Oh i see. How can i change default system wide language? ;-)
<Odd-rationale> shane__: ok. lets define some terms. the server will be the computer with the files on it. the client will be the computer on which you want to put the files on. ok?
<crs> I have changed my pripary language, but i'd like to go with english now :)
<shane__> Odd-rationale: ok
<Odd-rationale> shane__: so on the server, install the openssh-server "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<Odd-rationale> shane__: got that?
<shane__> Odd-rationale: ok i got that ill do that now
<shane__> Odd-rationale: brb
<cq> is kde4 recommendable already, or stay with the kde3 from 8.04? I wouldn't mind features and eyecandy, but above all I want stability and usability
<Odd-rationale> cq: if you want stability and usability, use kde3
<Odd-rationale> cq: kde4 is quite stable. it is simply missing in many respects...
<crs> cq: wait for kde 4.1
<shane__> Odd-rationale: ok that is done got fresh shane@ line
<cq> when is 4.1 due?
<crs> cpk1: July
<Odd-rationale> shane__: ok. now in the client, open konqueror (our favorite kde all in ont tool ;)
<cq> no problem... i read that 4.0 was supposed to get out and 4.1 to complete it essentially... thanks
<deever> anyone here with 8.04-kde4 on virtualbox and a screen resolution >800x600 ?
<crs> cq: yes, more or less it looks like that. Just wait for 4.1 which should be ready for desktops.
<Odd-rationale> kde 4.0 was kind of just like a release for all the application developers to port/test their apps over to kde4.... that the way i look at it...
<shane__> Odd-rationale: ok
<Odd-rationale> shane__: to make things easier, go to Window --> split left/right
<crs> What is the easiest way to update kernel in ubuntu? Do i have to compile it by myself or just install newer version from package?
<Odd-rationale> shane__: then in the address bar, type in fish://<your_user_name_on_the_server>@<server_ip_address>
<Odd-rationale> shane__: do the above in the client...
<shane__> Odd-rationale: ok where can i find ip on server
<Odd-rationale> shane__: on the server, do ifconfig
<shane__> Odd-rationale: ok brb
<Odd-rationale> shane__: you should find a inet address in your ethernet entry (not lo)
<xsacha> probably want the network ip so you dont have to forward ports on router...   192.168.x.xxx?
<shane__> Odd-rationale: oh beautifull that was so easy
<shane__> Odd-rationale: TY once again
<Odd-rationale> shane__: yup, just drag and drop between the two panes...
<guille> Problem trying kubuntu 8.04 installer. After loading, livecd crashes showing something like a "X" at the middle-screen. I cannot reinstall
<crs> guille: that X is a cursor a suppose...
<Odd-rationale> shane__: you'll soon love konqueror's split windows...
<crs> I
<shane__> Odd-rationale: ok TY and ill talk at yah next time uv made changing over a breeze and i apreciat it lots
<Odd-rationale> shane__: sure. feel free to drop me a line in my channel. you know the channel...
<shane__> Odd-rationale: yah but i need a link thing everytime i try the side panel to acces and it gives me a spam message
<xsacha> shane__: you can Save View Profile.. then when you want to do that same thing in konqueror, you Load View Profile and its straight back
<Odd-rationale> shane__: hmm. try typing in konversation "/join #Odd-rationale"
<Odd-rationale> shane__: don't click. try typing....
<shane__> Odd-rationale: ok i got yah in my conect tab now ty
<grendal_prime> am i the only person haveing a hard time with the nvidia perpriatory drivers?
<cq> hm, can you run an existing windows installation in vbox, or does it need a new isntallation? I only have OEM Images...
<guille> crs: but installation doesn't continue.
<xsacha> grendal_prime: they are proprietary, so probably everyone is having trouble with them :)
<xsacha> problems when you change kernel and so on
<yb5> hey guys
<yb5> i have a question
<yb5> i want to edit my "DVD autoplay menu" and add an entry for "Play DVD with VLC Player"
<yb5> can someone hook me up with the parameter for vlc??
<grendal_prime> well, ok what kernel works with nvida drivers then..or is there an opensource one...
<xsacha> you dont really have a choice with nvidia, that one you have is the best. just tell us what your problem is :)
<yb5> nobody any idea?
<xsacha> yb5: didnt quite get what you wanted
<xsacha> an entry when you stick the dvd in dvd drive?
<grendal_prime> when the perpriatory driver gets installed  i reboot the machine and i get a constantly changing white gray screen with a black/gray line done the middle/right side of the screen
<yb5> xsacha: i want to edit my DVD autoplay menu and add an entry for "Play DVD with VLC"
<yb5> but i dont know the parameter for vlc
<xsacha> yb5: you mean like... vlc dvd://dev/dvd ?
<yb5> yes something like that
<ubuntu_> salut le peuple
<yb5> i will try that
<xsacha> yb5: in VLC, you can define your 'default' dvd device.. if you have done so, it is simply:   vlc dvd://
<yb5> there is an error promt saying /media/NAME_OF_THE_DVD is a folder. file expected
<xsacha> yb5: with dvd://dev/dvd ?
<yb5> yes
<xsacha> what about just dvd:// ?
<yb5> try it
<guille> Problem trying kubuntu 8.04 installer. After loading, livecd crashes showing something like a "X" at the middle-screen. I cannot reinstall
<deever> anyone here with 8.04-kde4 on virtualbox and a screen resolution >800x600 ?
<xsacha> yb5: both work here but maybe because i have the default dvd device set in VLC. you could try doing that
<yb5> xsacha: same error
<yb5> xsacha: where is the default dvd device setting in vlc?
<xsacha> File->Open Disc...         Disk Device: /dev/dvd
<yb5> wait i'll try something else
<yb5> i found /dev/scd0
<grendal_prime> xsacha: so...any advice on a way around that?
<xsacha> grendal_prime: dont know, i down own any nvidia cards sorry.. was hoping someone else would help you
<Jabop> Possibly stupid question: is there a config I could get to enable syntax highlighting in bash.
<xsacha> bash.. or vim Jabop?
<Jabop> vim
<yb5> grendal_prime: your problem
<ziperon> народ как настроить hotkey на кбунту?
<xsacha> Jabop: yeah i believe there are
<yb5> grendal_prime: whats your problem?
<Jabop> xsacha: Excuse my lack of knowledge, I just moved to Kubuntu :P
<xsacha> Jabop: have you tried ... :syntax on?
<Dr_willis> Im not sure how syntax highighting in bash would work.
<xsacha> Dr_willis: me either lol thats why i figured it was vim
<Dr_willis>  :)  for vim - you MOST likely want to install the vim-full package.
<xsacha> Jabop: what did you move from? surely it had vim too right?
<Dr_willis> and enable the syntax thing as default in the vimrc
<Jabop> xsacha: fc8
<Dr_willis> i do think that the 'fish' shell had some sort of syntax highliging.
<ziperon> peopls pleas help my don't vork hot keys in kubuntu
<xsacha> Dr_willis: there's a fish shell? what are the advantages over plain ssh?
<Dr_willis> the fish shell.. ghas nothing to do with the fish:// thing of kde. or ssh at all
<Dr_willis> !info fish
<ubottu> fish (source: fish): a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22.3-3 (hardy), package size 705 kB, installed size 3416 kB
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> http://fishshell.org
<Dr_willis> Its a neat little shell.. but just odd enough - that  it proberly would make  learning bash harder. :)
<Jabop> xsacha: I don't see the option in vim's man for syntax on, what did you mean by that?
<yb5> xsacha:  vlc dvd:///dev/dvd  works in terminal
<Pici> I use nano's syntax hilighting
<xsacha> Jabop: as in you type it in.. :syntax on
<xsacha> colon is how you do commands.. hang on, what did you use in fedora Jabop?
<Dr_willis> yea.. the Opensolaris iso  - just crashed virtualbox. :)
<Dr_willis> so much for that os. heh
<jhutchins_wk> Jabop: You might find the internal help useful.  :help
<Dr_willis> Jabop,  vi fundamentals :set SOMEOPTION on (i think)
<Dr_willis> theres so many options.. I just set them in my .vimrc file
<Jabop> konsole with vim, it came packaged and I didn't have to configure any syntax options
<Jabop> :p
<Dr_willis> I was thinking the tiny-vim now in ubuntu may have the feature. used to be you had to install vim-full to get the full range of fancy features
<Jabop> I use another text editor gui primarily, but when I am in cli and need to change a few lines, syntax highlighting would be useful
<matthew_> hey, people, i need some help with wine
<yb5> matthew__: whats up?
<yb5> xsacha:  vlc dvd:///dev/dvd  works in terminal
<xsacha> yeah thats where i have been using it
<yb5> xs but not in autoplay. strange
<guille> Help me please...Problem trying kubuntu 8.04 installer. After loading, livecd crashes showing something like a "X" at the middle-screen. I cannot reinstall
<xsacha> ohh autoplay
<grendal_prime> y5b: when the perpriatory driver gets installed  i reboot the machine and i get a constantly changing white gray screen with a black/gray line done the middle/right side of the screen
<xsacha> it must convert it from its /dev address to its /media address
<grendal_prime> yb5: when the perpriatory driver gets installed  i reboot the machine and i get a constantly changing white gray screen with a black/gray line done the middle/right side of the screen
<yb5> which driver did you install?
<yb5> @ matthew__
<yb5> xsacha: so what do i have to do?
<xsacha> yb5: no idea
<yb5> xsacha: great :)
<xsacha> :(
<grendal_prime> sorry should have mentioned im running kubuntu 8.04 and it is the nvidia perp driver that the aptupdater recommends
<grendal_prime> and i cant believe i just typed that.
<jonathan_1> hello!
<yb5> do you have adjusted you /ect/X11/xorg.conf ??
<grendal_prime> no
<grendal_prime> well im sure i have the one that doesnt work
<yb5> there is a section of your graphic card
<jonathan_1> does someone know a good site for nice desktop utilities, for example a litle box that displaies the cpu usage or disk usage etc?
<yb5> it sasy driver "nv"
<jonathan_1> i mean a site where i can find some of them
<yb5> change that nv to nvidia
<jhutchins_wk> grendal_prime: BTW it's "proprietary".
<yb5> with sudo rights
<Jabop> xsacha: I figured it out, you lead me in the right direction. thanks
<xsacha> :)
<jhutchins_wk> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<grendal_prime> jhutchins_wk: ya but whats the alternative...the nv driver is not doing opengl
<grendal_prime> yb5: pretty sure thats what i have going on now
<jhutchins_wk> jonathan_1: Unlike windows, where packages are created and distributed by many other companies, packages that are popular with a distribution's users and developers get tested and bundled with the distribution.  They are not necessarily installed, but looking within the package manager you'll find loads of stuff.
<jhutchins_wk> grendal_prime: I don't know much about it myself, I hear that the guide here is a bit old, but:
<jonathan_1> hm but then i need the name of some apps to find them don't i?
<jhutchins_wk> !nvidia | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<grendal_prime> grrrrrr
<jonathan_1> it's funny every time i'm in this channel it's the same toppic: graphic-cards :D
<jhutchins_wk> jonathan_1: Yeah, that's a bit of a catch, but you can search descriptions as well.
<jonathan_1> ok thank you!
<jhutchins_wk> !info gkrellm | jonathan_1
<ubottu> jonathan_1: gkrellm (source: gkrellm): The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 734 kB, installed size 2076 kB
<xsacha> not that long ago it was wireless cards this, wireless cards that
<jhutchins_wk> jonathan_1: That's one option.
<xsacha> graphics cards is a bit better i think. atleast they work, the problems usually come in giving them 3d capabiltiies or compositing
<jhutchins_wk> xsacha: For the same reasons: the hardware's changing quickly and the manufacturers don't provide Linux support.
<jhutchins_wk> xsacha: In Nvidia's case, they provide drivers but not the specs to write them.
<ben__> Would somebody help me?
<deever> ben__: don't ask meta questions, please
<ben__> Well I've asked specific 1's and I dont get a responce :\
<jonathan_1> thank you, it's a good program!
<xsacha> jhutchins_wk: all the new experimental stuff like ttm, GEM, gallium3d, etc.. comes out for intel which is nice
<xsacha> they deserve it.. even though i dont own any intel
<jhutchins_wk> !patience | ben__
<ubottu> ben__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<guille> Help me please...Problem trying kubuntu 8.04 installer. After loading, livecd crashes showing something like a "X" at the middle-screen. I cannot reinstall
<grendal_prime> ya we all know that hd support has always been an issue with linux.  Problem is with video cards i mean come on...you cant see..the display..every other problem is sort of moot.  I was under the impression that the problems wiht the nvida kernel had been resolved by now?
<jhutchins_wk> ben__: We're all just fellow users, some of us waiting for someone who knows how to solve our own problem.
<deever> anyone here with 8.04-kde4 on virtualbox and a screen resolution >800x600 ?
<jhutchins_wk> ben__: See?  Deever was asking that question hours ago, he's hoping someone will show up who knows.
<jhutchins_wk> deever: Is there a virtualbox channel?
<eagles0513875> jhutchins_wk: there should be
<jhutchins_wk> ben__: I think it would be safe to restate your original question, it appears to have scrolled off.
<eagles0513875> jhutchins #vbox
<jhutchins_wk> There's #kubuntu-kde4
<ben__> Well there's an online game Runescape, was wondering how to get onto those IRC channels. Anybody know?
<advanced> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<yb5> gotta go now -- thanks xsacha!!
<advanced> nice :D
<advanced> what is better ? Konqueoror or Mozzila ?
<Odd-rationale> !best | advanced
<ubottu> advanced: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Odd-rationale> but i think konqueror with webkit kpart would pwn...
<Odd-rationale> oh, and also, when konqueror becomes as easily extendible as ff
<advanced> i download firefox...will be better :-D
<advanced> is here any expert for compiz-fusion ?
<Odd-rationale> advanced: what is the problem?
<Odd-rationale> advanced: let me guess... no cube? no window borders?
<advanced> no windows boarders
<JackWinter> anyone know where to get support ?  when playing video streamed from my sat rec (dreambox), vlc crashes when i change channels (kubuntu 8.04).  when i play with vlc on my laptop kubuntu 7.10, no problem changing channels.  same sttings and same url...
<Odd-rationale> advanced: install emerald "sudo apt-get install emerald"
<advanced> ofc
<advanced> i have
<advanced> but i wnat to emerald start when i run Linux
<advanced> how to do it ?
<Odd-rationale> advanced: have compizconfig-settings-manager?
<advanced> yes
<Odd-rationale> advanced: go to the window decoration plugin. and put in emerald as trhe comnad.
<Odd-rationale> command
<Odd-rationale> emerald will start whenever compiz starts...
<advanced> but i need compiz start when i start linux...but doesnt work :-D
<Odd-rationale> advanced: are you using hardy?
<advanced> Kubuntu Hardy Heron
<Odd-rationale> advanced: go to, settings --> advance desktop effects. select custom
<advanced> you can me upload screen ? i dont have EN language in Kubuntu...i dont know where is this
<Odd-rationale> advanced: no i can't. i'm not using kubuntu....
<advanced> damn :-D
<Odd-rationale> advanced: it is either in settings or in system...
<stephen> Hey
<Odd-rationale> advanced: or utilities...
<Odd-rationale> stephen: hello
<stephen> I'm wondering if perhaps I could get some help? I'm not sure if there any rules here
<Odd-rationale> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stephen> thanks I'll read this, one moment
<advanced> i found Advanced desktop effects
<Odd-rationale> advanced: i think that is it. do you have a radio button that says "custom"?
<advanced> no
<advanced> you have desktop effect ? can upload screen ?
<Odd-rationale> advanced: or is that the compizconfig-setttings-manager?
<Odd-rationale> advanced: no i don't it is kubuntu specific...
<advanced> compiz confing manager
<Odd-rationale> advanced: hold on...
<advanced> btw thanks and sorry for noob question
<advanced> what i must do ? Which button enabled or what ? i dont see anything
<stephen> I've been running Kubuntu 4.0.4 for about 2 weeks now, and I've seen some interesting themes on kde-look.org and wouldn't mind installing one of these. Problem is, i can't find any solid instructions and the instructions I manage to stumble across don't seem to work
<Steve-cal> If I do a "kcmshell --list", I get some modules that don't seem to show up in my "kcontrol", e.g. "mountconfig" to control which partitions get mounted. Is there some way I can add all available modules to show up in my kcontrol?
<stephen> If anybody has a useful website, or any bits of advice which could help I'd be very appreciative
<advanced> !Cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Odd-rationale> advanced: can you send me a screenie of that? http://imagebin.ca
<advanced> ok
<Steve-cal> stephen: You might want to try asking that in #kubuntu-kde4, might be more relevant to them. :)
<advanced> http://imagebin.ca/view/dYsrGyDl.html
<stephen> Steve-cal: thanks for that, I didn't think it was very relevant here so I was quite hesistant to ask but again, thanks :]
<Odd-rationale> advanced: ok. that is not it...
<advanced> xD
<Odd-rationale> advanced: look in system or utilities...
<Steve-cal> stephen: No problem, good luck. :)
<stephen> thanks :]
<advanced> and this
<advanced> http://imagebin.ca/view/YnZsNhO.html
<PPSD> hi, got the following problem: my network works fine but knetworkmanager says "no active devices"... any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> advanced: no, it is not in kcontrol. it is in kmenu.
<Steve-cal> PPSD: I noticed mine does the same thing too, but if you go to "manual configuration" you can still get your configured connections. I like to use "knetstats" to show my active connection.
<Odd-rationale> advanced: ok. if you can't find it. we' can just do a hack...
<advanced> ROFL :-D
<Odd-rationale> advanced: ready?
<advanced> yes
<advanced> wtf ???
<Odd-rationale> advanced: create a new text file called ~/.kde/Autostart/compiz.desktop
<PPSD> Steve-cal: ok but i want to setup a vpn using knetwork manager
<Odd-rationale> advanced: "kate ~/.kde/Autostart/compiz.desktop"
<Odd-rationale> is the easiest way...
<advanced> kk
<advanced> i must find first Kate
<Odd-rationale> advanced: just type that line a terminal
<advanced> kk
<Odd-rationale> it will open kate automatically...
<Steve-cal> PPSD: I see, since I don't use knetworkmanager, I wasn't even aware you could set up a VPN with it.
<Odd-rationale> then in that file, put the following lines in it. http://pastebin.ca/1019193
<advanced> opened
<Odd-rationale> advanced: ^
<Odd-rationale> advanced: then save a close the file
<advanced> this ?
<Odd-rationale> advanced: logout and back in a hope that it works...
<advanced> [Desktop Entry]
<advanced> Encoding=UTF-8
<advanced> Exec=compiz --replace ccp
<advanced> StartupNotify=false
<advanced> Terminal=false
<advanced> Type=Application
<advanced> X-KDE-autostart-after=kdesktop
<Odd-rationale> paste it the file not here!!
<advanced> kk sry
<advanced> i know :(
<server_> kaneis Ellinas?
<Odd-rationale> advanced: you risked getting kick outa here...
<Odd-rationale> advanced: well, did it work
<Odd-rationale> ?
<advanced> wait
<Odd-rationale> i got to go eat lunch pretty soon...
<advanced> but i need emerald too
<Odd-rationale> advanced: compiz should start emerald...
<server_> for greek kubuntu ?
<PPSD> Steve-cal: are there other gui tools to setup vpns?
<stdin> !gr | server_
<ubottu> server_: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<advanced_> works
<advanced_> nice
<advanced_> thx
<advanced_> but not emerald
<Steve-cal> PPSD: I believe so, but just out curiosity, when you say VPN, do you mean you want file sharing or exactly what are you after?
<Odd-rationale> advanced_: did you put emerald in the command line in the window decoration plugin in ccsm?
<PPSD> Steve-cal: no i need to establish a PPTP vpn with a server at work
<advanced_> i dont have plugin in ccsm
<advanced_> btw which commmand is for fast uninstalling Cedega ?
<Odd-rationale> advanced_: open compizconfig-settings-manager.
<Steve-cal> PPSD: OK, well I have no experience with that, so sorry I can't help you. Good luck though. :)
<advanced_> done
<PPSD> Steve-cal: thanks
<Odd-rationale> advanced_: look for the window decoration plugin
<PPSD> anyone else knows a GUI to setup vpns?
<Odd-rationale> advanced_: click on it. and for command type in emerald
<Daisuke_Laptop> people still use cedega?
<advanced_> emerald --replace ?
<Odd-rationale> advanced_: just emerald
<advanced_> k
<Daisuke_Laptop> i was under the impression that wine's compatibility was actually better than cedega these days
<Odd-rationale> advanced_: well i gtg eat... hope that works... if not. ask around...
<matthew_> are there alternatives to wine?
<advanced_> and command for uninstalling cedega ?
<stdin> advanced_: how did you install it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> matthew_: dual boot or run windows in a vm
<advanced_> want to uninstall cedega
<Daisuke_Laptop> matthew_: technically you also have crossover office and cedega
<Daisuke_Laptop> advanced_: so you've said - can you answer the question?
<advanced_> dont understand :-D
<stdin> advanced_: how did you install it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> how did you install cedega in the first place
<advanced_> with deb package
<matthew_> where can you get that?
<advanced_> warez :(
<matthew_> and do you need to unintall wine for it to work?
<Pici> !piracy | advanced_
<ubottu> advanced_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah, guess you shouldn't have done that, huh?
<advanced_> no i want to first uninstall cedega and try install Wine for configure WoW
<stdin> remove it with adept/synaptic/apt-get/aptitude/dpkg, whatever you want
<Daisuke_Laptop> wine works just fine for WoW
<advanced_> yes...i know...
<server_> Greek kubuntu is there
<advanced_> but not for me :-D
<matthew_> well, my kubuntu says that wine is installed
<matthew_> but i can't find it anywhere
<stdin> server_: /join #ubuntu-gr
<Daisuke_Laptop> advanced_: did you set the graphics engine as opengl?
<stdin> matthew_: you run it like "wine some_app.exe"
<matthew_> o rly?
<matthew_> in the comand line?
<Daisuke_Laptop> wine is not a standalone app, it's used to launch windows programs
<stdin> matthew_: you can set .exe files to be associated with wine too, if you want
<matthew_> how?
<Daisuke_Laptop> stdin: in 8.04, once wine is installed, .exes are associated with wine (at least in ubuntu, can't speak for kubuntu)
<matthew_> when i try what you said to do
<matthew_> it says wine isn't installed
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: I wouldn't know, never use it ;)
<matthew_> but when i go to the add/remove programs
<matthew_> it says it is
<Daisuke_Laptop> matthew_: apt-cache policy wine
<matthew_> unable to locate package wine
<advanced_> how to install firefox ? i download package form mozilla
<Daisuke_Laptop> sudo apt-get install wine
<eagles0513875> thats weird
<eagles0513875> java stopped working for me all together in firefox 3
<advanced_> i try
<matthew_> that doesn't work either
<stdin> matthew_: make sure you have all the repositories enabled first
<Daisuke_Laptop> advanced_: you appear to be mistaken on how to get linux software.
<advanced_> sudo apt-get install firefox xD
<Daisuke_Laptop> !repos | advanced_
<ubottu> advanced_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Daisuke_Laptop> !packages | advanced_
<ubottu> advanced_: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<advanced_> works perfectly
<matthew_> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<matthew_> im running kubuntu in a vm
<matthew_> do you think that has anything to do with it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're running windows, then kubuntu in a vm, and wine in kubuntu?
<matthew_> yeah
<matthew_> trying anyway
 * Daisuke_Laptop facepalms
<Daisuke_Laptop> why?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you have windows there, why would you need wine
<matthew_> because i didn't want to screw with windows
<Pici> So you're screwing with wine instead?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i have a headache now
<matthew_> i want to run windows aps in linux
<matthew_> i know that sounds wierd
<advanced_> i want to superkaramba running whe i start linux
<advanced_> and don know how to do it
<Pennycook> matthew_: Wouldn't it be easier to just install Linux as your operating system, or have a separate partition?
<server_> greek plzz?
<matthew_> no
<matthew_> it wouldn't be easier
<stdin> server_: you have been told where it is
<server_> greek ubuntu chanel?
<stdin> [18:12]<stdin> server_: /join #ubuntu-gr
<Tw|sT> matthew_ : Are you doing this to test whether WINE can handle a few needed Windows applications?
<server_> thss
<stdin> set it to auto-join or whatever
<Tw|sT> matthew_ : I know where your coming from if that's the case.  I've had to do the same thing on a few systems that I run Linux on natively, such as a laptop up at my work.
<Pici> !gr | server_
<ubottu> server_: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<advanced_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<advanced_> PLS
<Steve-cal> >	If I do a "kcmshell --list", I get some modules that don't seem to show up in my "kcontrol", e.g. "mountconfig" to control which partitions get mounted. Is there some way I can add all available modules to show up in my kcontrol? (KDE 3.5)
<Tw|sT> I primarily use Linux as a server OS, but I also use it for forensic security work, as well as system rescue ( of win32 machines;  sterile environment + Samba support)
<Daisuke_Laptop> advanced_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<matthew_> well i try the sudo get-apt thing to install wine
<advanced_> Sound  when i see video dont WORK !
<matthew_> and then it tells me that the wine package was not found
<Tw|sT> yeah, you probably need to add the repo
<matthew_> repo?
<Daisuke_Laptop> matthew_: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<Tw|sT> what build of Kubuntu are you running?
<matthew_> harty
<advanced_> hardy
<Daisuke_Laptop> universe and multiverse should be enabled by default.
<matthew_> yeah
<matthew_> what?
<Tw|sT> ok, the way I found it for my x64 box was via a google search.
<matthew_> multiverse?
<matthew_> hmmm
<matthew_> trying that...
<Tw|sT> matthew_ : do you have synaptic installed?
<Tw|sT> go to a console and type: apt-get install synaptic
<stdin> kubuntu uses Adept, no Synaptic
<stdin> s/no/not/
<Daisuke_Laptop> stdin: and that is a serious shortcoming :D
<Tw|sT> right.  you can add it though
<Tw|sT> and works way better
<Tw|sT> Adept, to me, is totally for novices
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: adept is "ok"
<Daisuke_Laptop> it is "ok"
<stdin> it installs stuff and removes stuff, it'll do
<khaije1> in what way is synaptic better than adept?
<Tw|sT> I demand a lot more in depth capability... mostly because I've been using computers since 1985
<advanced_> sount doesnt work for me with i watch flash videos
<stdin> Tw|sT: I use aptitude, but adept is fine for the normal user
<matthew_> im not finding any wine packages
<stdin> Tw|sT: and it's the easiest way to enable sources
<khaije1> imho adept is a superset of synaptic's features
<Tw|sT> also, with synaptic, there's an option 'auto-add recommended packages' which helps eliminate dependency problems later
<Tw|sT> true
<Daisuke_Laptop> ot, but 85 was the point where i got into them as well
<Tw|sT> : stdin very true
<thorkemado> hola, or hi!!
<Tw|sT> it is the easiest for a newbie to get upto speed
<advanced_> pls help :-D
<thorkemado> somebody could help me with the flash plugin of firefox?
<Tw|sT> I guess really it all just depends on experience level
<advanced_> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<advanced_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tw|sT> thorkemado : have you installed anything to give Firefox flash support?
<Tw|sT> brb...
<matthew_> when i run the package installer it tells me that dependancy is not verifiable
<Daisuke_Laptop> thorkemado: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
 * Tw|sT goes looking up the packages
<thorkemado> y have tried, but iv got a error!!
<Tw|sT> boom
<Tw|sT> there ya go
<Tw|sT> what's the error?
<thorkemado> hold on for a second...
<advanced_> !flash_help
<ubottu> Factoid flash_help not found
<Tw|sT> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Tw|sT> !Gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<advanced_> but sound doesnt work for me
<advanced_> :(
<Tw|sT> advanced_ : has your sound card been detected?
<thorkemado> ok im going to tru told you waht i do ti install de plugin
<Tw|sT> you can find out quickly just by opening Kmix
<advanced_> Only flash videos doesnt work
<advanced_> Normal amarok works perfectly
<Tw|sT> ah... you need some kinda FLV support then.
<thorkemado> I enter on de adept program and search "flash" and i find swf-player paquet
<advanced_> ok i try
<massimo> ciao
<thorkemado> and try ti install but sais the and erorr has ocurred its probably one of the paket couldnt be donwload...
<Tw|sT> have you checked out 'voobys.com' ?  pretty much anything that you find on Youtube, replace youtube.com in the URL with voobys.com, and it'll take you to a page where you can download the video in FLV format, along with a player to play it back.
<Tw|sT> I've had to use that on a few systems
<Tw|sT> not to mention it's a nice way to get a backup copy of a youtube vid
<matthew_> you can also use www.vixy.net to download youtube vids
<Tw|sT> right on
<Tw|sT> :)
<matthew_> yeah, it also can rip the audio from the vid
<matthew_> it's pretty cool
<matthew_> the only bad thing is that it takes a while
<advanced_> I CANNOT use WINE because he have big window...damn
<matthew_> and sometimes it'll mess up the track length
<Tw|sT> hmm... I'd like to do that with some of the youtube vids I found of Cesar Huesca ( awesome guitarist from Brazil;  he has his own Youtube channel)
<Tw|sT> he covers a lot of Steve Vai, Joe Satriani, etc.
<matthew_> how did you say to run an exe with wine again?
<matthew_> from the konsole
<Tw|sT> wine appname
<matthew_> do you have to be in the same dir as the app?
<matthew_> (i know that sounds like a dumb Q)
<Tw|sT> it helps to be in the folder with the app, otherwise you have to put in the path to it, and even then, mixed results.
<matthew_> k
 * matthew_ is trying that
<Tw|sT> oh
<advanced_> i cannot edit wine :(
<Tw|sT> hey, open wine by itself one time from the command line if you haven't already
<Tw|sT> you may need to type sudo su
<matthew_> me?
<Tw|sT> that'll raise you to root so you can config wine
<matthew_> huh?
<Tw|sT> once the global config for wine is set, exit sudo and try running your wine app
<eagles0513875> i dunno if u guys have read but wine 1 release client if all goes to plan will be out in june
<Tw|sT> hmm... nice
<matthew_> wait, how am i supposed to config wine?
<Tw|sT> brb
<killtrip> hello
<techbw> hi all, anyone know if softline pastel will work using wine?
<techbw> only info i have found was that they were considering creating a linux version, but this has as yet not been done
 * Tw|sT is opening up a session to his Kubuntu-x64 box via Xming from a Vista Ult. laptop
<matthew_> installing wine...
<killtrip> anyone got a few mins to help me out?  I'm learning, and something new has happened that I am confused about
<matthew_> i'm new too, so yeah...
<matthew_> Tw|sT, wine is now installed and im in my root
<killtrip> I've got some windows that have greyed out and are unresponsive.. whats that mean?  and how do I fix it?
<matthew_> what do i do now?
<SlimeyPete> killtrip: it means that the application has crashed, usually. You can try pressing alt+f2 , typing "xkill", pressing return then clicking on the window to kill it.
<jhutchins_wk> matthew_: Are you asking how to run a windows program with wine?
<matthew_> yeah
<matthew_> it just gave me a ton of crap
<techbw> mathew: you can use consol to open the program, wine /path/to/file
<killtrip> SlimeyPete:  I did that and the windows are still open
<matthew_> i just tried that
<techbw> mathew:what prog u wanting to open
<matthew_> a counter strike setup
<techbw> mathew: not sure if couterstike is known to work using wine, have you googled to find that out?
<SlimeyPete> killtrip: oh dear... sounds like they're really broken then. You might have to log out to get rid of them.
<matthew_> no
<matthew_> should i have?
<killtrip> boo, ok.. thanks
<techbw> mathew: google to find out if anyone else has been able to get it running on wine.
<techbw> mathew: might save you alot of time
<matthew_> k, i'll look it up
<matthew_> let me config wine first...
<matteo_> ciao a tutti
<matteo_> ma e' inglese sto canale
<techbw> mathew: there is another program...can't quite remember the name...but it is designed specifically for gaming on linux
<matthew_> sweet
<matthew_> i'll look into it
<matteo_> matthew tell me the problem
<matthew_> rar linux is lagging like heck...
<matthew_> what?
<matteo_> a game not running on wine?
<matthew_> no, i don't know how to run the game on wine
<matthew_> i think i got it though
<matthew_> let me check
<matteo_> you have ubuntu?
<matthew_> kubuntu
<matthew_> yeah
<matteo_> wine istalled?
<matthew_> yup
<matteo_> game is on a cd?
<matthew_> no
<matthew_> it's an exe
<matthew_> got it from a torrent
<matteo_> yust open and install
<matthew_> open the exe?
<techbw> mathew: is it a install file...or a self extracting zip file???
<matthew_> it's an install/setup
<uga> matthew_: wine setup.exe
<matteo_> if wine is istalled the program automaticaly runs exe files
<techbw> can you poing me to the torrent...then I can download and try the install
<techbw> what size is the torrent?
<matthew_> it's a ktorrent file
<matthew_> about 300mb
<matteo_> if it is an exe wine automaticaly open it
<techbw> damn...take too long on my connection
<uga> uh? lol, wtf is that. torrents are usually tiny ;)
<matteo_> if you click on the exe that you get?
<techbw> the contents of the torrent...not the .torrent file itself
<techbw> uga
<matthew_> i think i just got it to wokr
<matthew_> work*
<matteo_> if you click on the exe that you get?
<matthew_> i just tried, it started to open a window
<matthew_> then crashed
<techbw> my wine does not run .exe files unless i apppend wine to the front ... wierd...dunno
<shaffy> can someone please tell me how i get my taskbar back??
<jhutchins_wk> shaffy: try dcop kicker kicker restart
<techbw> mathew:are you wanting to run server on linux or play the game
<uga> techbw: it's not wine that does, it's the file manager that uses wine to run them
<matteo_> but is wine that try to open it or another program???
<matthew_> i wants to play the game
<matthew_> yeah, it's not working
<matteo_> but is wine that try to open it or another program???
<matthew_> wait....
<matthew_> IT WORKETH!
 * uga reads certain grammar and thinks... me Tarzan, you Jane
<matthew_> yeah
<matthew_> i like lolspeak
<matteo_> work?
<techbw> ?
<uga> matthew_: "i wants to play the game"
<matteo_> right button on the exe "open with" select wine
<matthew_> i know that isn't correct
<matthew_> i like lolspeak
<matthew_> it's working, anyway
<matthew_> thanks guys
<techbw> good news.
<techbw> let me know what graphics is like...compared to on windows
<matthew_> i don't think it'll work very well
<matthew_> it's just nice to know that i can now run windows stuff
<shane__> hey i have locked a file on desktop kubuntu forbiden to all how can i open it up now?
<Jabop> I have an error with Dolphin. When I click anywhere in Dolphin when I'm in a certain directory I get this message:
<Jabop> The desktop entry file
<Jabop> /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<Jabop> has an invalid menu entry
<Jabop> addAsPodcast.
<techbw> i am also looking for info on running a windows app...softline pastel...an accounting package, does anyone know if it will run ...have searched google...but no info on google
<shaffy> jhutchins_wk: thanks!
<jussi01> !appdb | techbw
<ubottu> techbw: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<techbw> ubottu: much appreciated
<ubottu> techbw: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> !info gnucash | techbw
<ubottu> techbw: gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.4-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1706 kB, installed size 5036 kB
<techbw> this bot is quite intelegent...asking a q in plain english and it undertood me?
<techbw> wow
<jussi01> techbw: no, I called those for you
<Xbehave_> !hello > Xbehave_.
<Xbehave_> !hello > Xbehave_
<shane__> is there a admin option i can use to open a locked file
<jussi01> Xbehave_: see pms....
<jussi01> shane__: yes, there is, what are you trying to open?
<techbw> tx..was wondering...how does one do that?
<Xbehave_> yeah i was trying to get a pm channel open without registering turns out it cant be done  :(
<shane__> i put a file on my desktop and then put all groups in forbiden in the propertys menu now i cant reset that or remove the file atall
<jussi01> techbw: the bot responds to anything starting with "!" or "ubottu"
<jussi01> techbw: ie.
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> Failed
<techbw> jussi01: nothing in winehq dw
<techbw> db
<Firefishe> I have a sony clie' PEG-TJ37 palm handheld from a few years back.  I'm using kubuntu and would like some information on syncing it with kpilot.
<jussi01> techbw: if you want to tryit out, feel free to join #ubuntu-bots
<athlon1> can any help me with compiz? My computer have two screens and after installing compiz, when i mazimize, windows size if of both screens. The sistem considers both screens as I and dialog appear cut by half, one piece on each screen Why is that? thanks
<techbw> tanx
<jussi01> !portables | Firefishe
<ubottu> Firefishe: Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<jussi01> athlon1: try in #compiz-fusion
<shane__> jussi01: i set propertys on a file on my desktop as forbidden i need to change that but it states only owner has access
<Firefishe> thanks jussi01..I'll do an RTFM and let you know how I made out :)  thank you
<siofwolves> Jabop, i had that prob too. -> http://forums.scotsnewsletter.com/index.php?showtopic=20824
<shane__> jussi01: i am the owner it was a file i fished of of my other computer
<jussi01> shane__: go to terminal, type: kdesu konqueror
<athlon1> OK, i'm going to install it... Thanks.
<shane__> jussi01: ok
<jussi01> shane__: when that opens, you can navigate to the file and right click -properties - permissions and change stuff
<techbw> will have to just try installing pastel to see if it will work..can't get any info. does not look like a popular prog
<shane__> jussi01: konqueror: WARNING: Can't open /root/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml
<Jabop> siofwolves: Thanks much!
<jussi01> shane__: ignore it
<siofwolves> np
<shane__> jussi01: ok TY
<JackWinter> is there a way within the package system to install an older version of a program ?
<uga> JackWinter: dpkg -i oldpackage.deb?
<athlon1> sussi01; How can install compiz-fusion. I've installed most of packages of compiz and can't find compiz-fusion (i've installed compiz-fusion-bcop)
<JackWinter> uga: ok, and how do i find out the old package name ?
<stdin> !compiz | athlon1
<ubottu> athlon1: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<shane__> jussi01: the file im looking for is on my desktop and i cant find it in konqueror
<uga> JackWinter: ?¿ don't you knwo what program you want to install
<jussi01> shane__: type into the address bar in konqueror: ~/desktop
<jussi01> hang on
<_ZeuZ_> How can I turn the Log Out effect of default KDE 3.5.9 on Hardy?
<jussi01> ~/Desktop
<athlon1> OK, thanks.
<shane__> jussi01: file does not exist
<JackWinter> an older version of vlc.  i have vlc 0.8.6.e and want to try 0.8.6.c which seems more stable on my 7.10, than the one on 8.04
<jussi01> shane__: the captital d is important..
<shane__> yes i used cap d
<shane__> jussi01: The file or folder ~/Desktop does not exist.
<stdin> jussi01: kdesu sets $HOME to /root
<jussi01> stdin: heh... /me headdesks
<jussi01> shane__: what is your login name?
<shane__> shane
<shane__> jussi01: shane
<jussi01> shane__: so type int to konq's address bar: /home/shane/Desktop/
<stdin> or just '~shane/Desktop'
<shane__> jussi01: stdin k TY got it
<jussi01> :)
<JackWinter> uga: an older version of vlc.  i have vlc 0.8.6.e and want to try 0.8.6.c which seems more stable on my 7.10, than the one on 8.04
<uga> JackWinter: then you need the older vlc version's .deb file first
<uga> JackWinter: it might still be there in the ubuntu mirrors
<graft> yo, how do i get pulseaudio to start up automatically?
<graft> it never starts when i login, i have to start it by hand
<JackWinter> uga: aha, thanks, i'll go hunting.  it's in the repos for gutsy
<jussi01> !bum | graft
<ubottu> graft: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<graft> jussi01: what?
<jussi01> graft: it was a suggestion for starting pulse at boot...
<jussi01> graft: see the bit from the bot
<graft> jussi01: okay, but it doesn't say anything about how to start from boot
<graft> also, if it starts from boot wouldn't it run as root?
<jussi01> !autostart | graft
<ubottu> graft: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<jussi01> graft: your choice on how you want it
<graft> any idee what the autostart directory in kde4 is?
<graft> i read it was .kde4/share/autostart, but that doesn't seem to work
<_ZeuZ_> or just copy a sh script to start it in .kde/autostart and chmod +x it
<jhutchins_wk> graft: #kubuntu-kde4 may be more help.
<graft> yoich.
<jhutchins_wk> _ZeuZ_: I tried that on 3.5, doesn't seem to work.
<_ZeuZ_> jhutchins, with mine, it works
<_ZeuZ_> just create a sh script that launches whatever you need, then copy it to ~/.kde/Autostart and chmod +x it
<jhutchins_wk> Actually, I don't see that the file is there after all.  Maybe I _meant_ to do it...  let's see.
<_ZeuZ_> if you do it that way, it will.
<_ZeuZ_> x'DDD
<biopod> hi all. looking for some way to activate dual screen in kde (Nvidia card) with the DVI port to be the main screen.
<jussi01> !dualhead | biopod
<ubottu> biopod: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jussi01> !xinerama > biopod
<andrewbenson> Hi
<andrewbenson> Not sure if I'm in the right place. I'm having boot problems since upgrading to Hardy Heron. I dual boot with windows 2000. I just get a grub prompt now, but I can get it to boot (using it now).
<Firefishe> brb
<JackWinter> is there a way to install some gutsy packages into hardy ?
<JackWinter> i mean through the packaga manager ?
<Sallin> I suppose by setting the proper repositories
<shane_> when i start up i get this message"xine was unable to open any audio drivers" any ideas on how to fix
<jhutchins_wk> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<uno> how do i get my nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] to use resolutions above 640*480?
<uno> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JackWinter> uga: how would i go about getting the old packages onto my system ?
<shane_> ok i looked at the page ubotto sent up and its not a fix i am running a foxconn board and p4 2gig cpu if this helps at all is there a comand i can use to find if there is a sound device installed
<Zefir> I think my HDD has bad sectors. How do I scan it? I am mainly interested in scanning three NTFS partitions.
<rimad> is kubuntu rolling release distro?
<llutz> nope
<rimad> thats crap, how often major versions are out?
<Pici> rimad: Every 6 months
<llutz> fixed release cycles, 2 times/yr + security-updates
<crash__> Zefir: Best method is running chkdsk /r on the partition (from Windows)
<Zefir> crash__: I shalt not use that profanity of a operating system.
<Zefir> crash__: Mainly because it's broken... >_>
<crash__> got an XP install CD you can boot from? Do it from the recovery console
<Zefir> Oh? I can get a command line there?
<crash__> indeed
<crash__> boot from the CD
<crash__> At the FIRST screen, hit "R" to enter a console
<kreib> python support for kwrite?
<nixninja> quick question has anyone had any problems downloading files from web pages since upgrading to Hardy?
<Zefir> chkdsk /r from cmd line... Hm, ok, thanks, I'll try that later.
<Sallin> define problems?
<nixninja> times out every time I try to download a torrent file
<nixninja> from firefox and from Ktorrent
<Sallin> haven't tried to dl a torrent lately, sorry :)
<nixninja> same with wget
<dave11> god fedora is a nightmare
<stunatra> Fedora's KDE is bloated.
<llutz> kubuntus KDE is crippled :)
<stunatra> Fedora KDE bloated with GTK apps.
<dave11> the live cd is a nightmare to try to run
<dave11> even with a good burn it gave me 15 IO errors the disk refused to eject until I reorganized the boot device priority
<stunatra> F9?
<dave11> i have a flakey drive which takes 5 pushes of the button before it will eject any disk but it wouldnt eject period
<smeril> i was going to change my mac key but i managed to fuck up and write over some important lines in a text editor now i am using wirless internet and i cant use the wire connection
<vlt> I'm installing Kubuntu now and am stuck in the partitioning process. I have set up a partition for /boot and a dm-crypt volume. How can I create and LVM volume now? I can't find that menu entry. Can anyone help?
<vlt> Ok, I found it. I have to select "use as ..." and then lvm.
<shukaku> join #espaciolinux
<fooks> would you guys say is safe to upgrade to hardy for us gutsy users?
<fooks> has the dust cleared?
<Pennycook> fooks: Three of the computers in my house have been upgraded from gutsy cleanly.
<crash__> Except for KDE4, its quite stable
<fooks> ive had a bad upgrade before
<fooks> i still have nightmares from it
<Pennycook> fooks: Happened to me on the upgrade to gutsy, but the Hardy upgrade has seemed a lot better from the off.
<fooks> Pennycook, maybe ill give it a go
<fooks> im not sure
<fooks> need to back some stuff up first
<Pennycook> Always a good idea
<fooks> it froze on my last time over some lame file encryption package that i never even remembered installing
<Itaku> whats a good magnifier program?
<fooks> kmag
<crash__> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<scifi> I recently bought a 2nd user laptop from ebay which is pre-loaded with vista. It's specs are Intel C2D T5600 1.83GHZ x2, 1GB ram, Intel® 950GMA 3D graphics with up to 128MB shared memory. I havent received the laptop yet, but I'm assuming, knowing how resource hungry Vista is that performance may feel sluggish. So im considering kubuntu instead, my only big concern is battery life...
<scifi> does kubuntu have good power management options?
<Odd-rationale> scifi: yes. guidance-power-manager
<scifi> isnt that just an indicator, or does it actually allow you to tweak power settings?
<Odd-rationale> scifi: it allows some tweaking..
<scifi> ok thankyou, i take it kubuntu will run pretty smoothly on the specs shown above?
<myk_robinson> hey. Anyone able to help me with an APC battery backup? I have installed and configured apcupsd, and the status of the unit is showing if i run apcaccess. I tried a power down test, without my computer hooked into the battery, and was never given an onscreen indication that the computer was going to shutdown.
<myk_robinson> my apc log file showed that the computer did detect that the apc was running on batteries, however. So it is communicating with the computer
 * Daisuke_Ido mumbles incoherently about how Schizm won't play properly under wine
<Daisuke_Ido> looks like it might be a codec issue
<fooks> whats a cheap affordable laptop
<fooks> like the eee pc
<fooks> but yet not the eee pc
<Daisuke_Ido> fooks: the eee pc
<Daisuke_Ido> that's about it for ultraportables
<Daisuke_Ido> for now, at least
<fooks> are they selling the olpc?
<Daisuke_Ido> wait for the new ones to come out, larger screen (1024x600)
<fooks> Daisuke_Ido, yeah i saw that
<scifi> try ebay, got my ultraportable for £240
<Daisuke_Ido> i think they stopped, or at least stopped the get one give one promotion
<fooks> i read that the thinkpads run linux the best
<fooks> or the dell 1420blahblah laptop rather
<Daisuke_Ido> works great on my dell 1420
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<_CrashMaster_> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<fooks> _CrashMaster_, how else would i know if kubuntu ran well on it?
<fooks> oh its a support question alright! aha
<Daisuke_Ido> _CrashMaster_: i'm not sure that discussing how well the distro runs on particular laptops is offtopic.  that sounds like a support issue.
<scifi> is kde 4 stable, or shud i stay with the last rock solid stable release?
<Daisuke_Ido> scifi: personal recommendation, stick with 3.5 until 4.1 comes out at least
<_CrashMaster_> Daisuke_and fooks: Apologies. That wasnt directed at anyone. I put it up because I forgot the OT channel name
<fooks> scifi, i concur with Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> 4.0.x is alright, but there's still a lot missing
<scifi> k thx guys
<Daisuke_Ido> _CrashMaster_: ah, no worries then :)
<fooks> ever since i install gutsy my system has been so stable that im almost bored
<fooks> i got used to reinstalling and reconfiguring stuff all the time
<scifi> gutsy? thoight it was called hardy heron?
<fooks> scifi, i haven't upgraded yet
<scifi> o right
<fooks> but anywho
<_CrashMaster_> uno: Where is my server printout?
<fooks> im off
<fooks> peace
<Daisuke_Ido> i had a hard system lockup the other day... most exciting thing to happen since i installed hardy
<seb__> hello everybody
<seb__> i'm new here and i'm new on linux and ubuntu
<seb__> someone know how can i do to speak about another thing with irc
<seb__> ?
<seb__> because here all speak english and i'm french
<Pennycook> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<scifi> :)
<seb__> yes
<scifi> If only i wasnt a gamer, wud have dropped windows a long time ago :s
<shane_> anyone able to solve video and video isue
<shane_> lol audio
<scifi> no, i only do video and video issues :D
<uga> shane_: ask about the issue, else we cannot tell
<uga> and you'll only get silly answers like those from scifi ;))
<shane_> ok i startup and i get this message"xine was unable to initialise any audio drivers." if i open caffien media player it says i need codec and then doesnt open a sight says error
<uga> shane_: it's trying to use the xine backend and somehow it's got issues... have you tried changing the backend in kaffeine?
<psyco> has anyone install "frameworks" its a stop motion animation program
<crs> kubuntu is boring... it works ;/
<scifi> will kubuntu connect to a vista system on a wireless network ok?
<shane_> umm i installed kubuntu yesterday can we be more specific and im a newby to linux
<uga> shane_: okay... do other applications play music?
<uga> or sounds?
<uga> like, when you log into the desktop, or errors, or amarok or... any other app
<shane_> no sounds iv tryed configuring sound and to no response kmix shows no mixer
<Pennycook> scifi: They'll be able to share files, yes.
<scifi> Pennycook, cheers
<uga> shane_: okay then it's a base issue. Do you know what your soundcard model is?
<shane_> is there a way i can see if i have a sound card
<shane_> its a foxconn onboard
<uga> sure there is, but I hope you have a soundcard =)
<_CrashMaster_> shane_: lspci and then look for something relating to sound
<uga> shane_: lets check... type in a konsole: "lspci |grep -i sound"
<_CrashMaster_> uga: have him grep "audio" as well, probably
<shane_> how did umake that long line
<uga> ah, true
<_CrashMaster_> shift + bkspc
<_CrashMaster_> err
<_CrashMaster_> shift + blackslash
<shane_> i do the "lspci |grep -i sound" and i get nothin
<uga> shane_: okay, just type "lspci" alone
<uga> you'll get a long list, don't get daunted
<uga> check if there's anything that sounds like your soundcard model name, or something (anything) related to audio/sound
<uga> mine for example says 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<shane_> _CrashMaster_: ok i get allot that way
<psyco>  Can someone help me wiuth this error when running ./configure? http://pastebin.com/m5c90b9c3
<_CrashMaster_> shane_: Thats your sound card then.
<uga> shane_: could you paste what you get here: ? http://paste.ubuntu.com
<shane_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661FX/M661FX/M661MX Host (rev 11)
<shane_> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)
<shane_> 00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS964 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 36)
<shane_> 00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)
<uga> arf! not here in the channel!
<shane_> 00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
<shane_> 00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
<shane_> 00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
<shane_> 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 90)
<shane_> 00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Marvell W8300 802.11 Adapter (rev 07)
<shane_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV630 [Radeon HD 2600 AGP Series]
<SlimeyPete> woah
<llutz> !paste | shane_
<ubottu> shane_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_CrashMaster_> psyco: Looks like you need to instsall some libraries.
<uga> shane_: what you just did is called channel flooding, and it's forbidden
<shane_> sorry guys
<uga> shane_: you paste in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<uga> not in the channel
<SlimeyPete> it's a common mistake though
<SlimeyPete> no need to feel bad about it
<shane_> iv opened paste now my apoligies
<crs> What do I need to make k3b transcoding mp3 to wave while making audio cd?
<psyco> _CrashMaster_:  yes, but i can't find them :S
<_CrashMaster_> psyco: tried the repo?
<uga> shane_: okay, it seems we have an issue here, there's nothing about soundcards in your pci list
<crs> ok, i habe found. :)
<crs> have*
<psyco> _CrashMaster_: err you mean like adept?
<_CrashMaster_> psyco: Yup.
<uga> shane_: the kernel couldnt' find a soundcard there
<uga> shane_: is it a normal motherboard soundcard? an external one? or a usb one?
<shane_> ok so i need to add a soundblaster card then
<psyco> _CrashMaster_: Yup
<shane_> it motherboard
<shane_> k ill install my soundblaster TY
<_CrashMaster_> psyco: stand by, im looking
<psyco> _CrashMaster_: Alright, awesome.
<_CrashMaster_> shane_: is your soundcard disabled in the bios?
<tux> i have a problem with the splash screen it gets messed up
<tux> how can i fix that?
<_CrashMaster_> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<crs> hmm this is from k3b, I cant burn cd ;/
<crs> Errno: 5 (Input/output error), write_g1 scsi sendcmd: no error
<crs> Any ideas what might be wrong? ;(
<uga> crs: permissions?
<uga> crs: is your user in group "cdrom"?
<uga> crs: you could try running "kdesu k3b" to check if permissions is the issue
<_CrashMaster_> psyco: try "sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0"
<_CrashMaster_> then recompile
<psyco> Ok sec
<Steve-cal> When I make changes to my Kmenu, which file does it save its changes to?
<Mallias_lar> problem with shell scripting... anyone expert?
<stdin> Steve-cal: they get stored in ~/.local/share/applications
<_CrashMaster_> stdin!
<crs> uga: yes, I am in cdrom group. I'm trying now as a root
<crs> uga: k3b says as root that i must try TAO, i did and now it stucks at 0% speeding up and slowing down cdrom all the time...
<crs> uhm error ;/
<psyco> _CrashMaster_: nope >.>
<psyco> Its really confusing....
<uga> crs: uhm...
<shane_> ok my sound isues are sorted thank u for that  lspci comand ,my soundblaster picked right up and i apologize for flooding the page like that
<mago> Hi! Someone know if i can install campiz fusion with adept?
<uga> crs: TAO?
<psyco> _CrashMaster_: I might beable to find them online
<uga> crs: are you recording music?
<crs> uga: faild again. ;/ now is reccomending dao
<crs> uga: yes
<uga> crs: I'd first suggest testing recording a normal iso file
<uga> that should be easier
<uga> crs: try something like (as root)  cdrecord -v dev=/dev/cdrw kubuntuIsoFile.iso
<Steve-cal> stdin: Those are some of the individual program .desktop files, I think what I might be looking for is ~/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu. Is that for the files/menus in the K menu? Mine is a bit confusing--looks like it may be old.
<uga> crs: it might well be that k3b isn't doing it right for audio (although strange)
<uga> or maybe some program is missing or something
<uga> at least trying that with cdrecord will tell us if the drivers work fine on your cd recorder
<mago> please someone help to install compiz fusion...
<stdin> Steve-cal: I think that's just for the order of the items in the menu
<uga> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<crs> will try later
<uga> crs: ok, good luck
<uga> crs: also check if k3b says something is missing when starting up
<uga> it usually shows a popup when something is missing
<Steve-cal> stdin: I think that's what I'm looking for then. Mine for some reason seems old though... has changes I previously made to the K menu.
<shane_> how can i play mpg file in ubuntu
<uga> shane_: install mplayer, or kaffeine, or xine...
<uga> many apps can play them
<mago> thanyou ubottu...
<shane_> i have kaffeine
<uga> mago: hey, I was the one asked ubottu to tell you that =)
<uga> mago: ubottu is a robot ;P
<shane_> No plugin found to handle this resource
<Mallias_lar> does anyone know a good site with shell script examples????
<Mallias_lar> help
<crs> uga: nothing is missing fo k3b, still the same error. ;./ Im starting to worry it is cdrecorder issue ;/
<uga> shane_: try in command line "file filename.mpg"
<crs> haredware, not software
<uga> does it say it is mpeg?
<uga> crs: uhm... give a try to the line I told you
<uga> if it's a bug there, it might be solvable
<uga> crs: it might also be that k3b is unable to parse the cdrecord output (k3b uses cdrecord as backend)
<shane_> uga: No such file or derectory
<uga> shane_: errrm... replace filename.mpg with your file
<_CrashMaster_> psyco: pastebin the new resutls
<uga> where did you store your file
<uga> shane_: that will tell you if the file is mpeg
<Mallias_lar> does anyone know a good site with shell script examples????
<psyco> _CrashMaster_: I got the same results
<uga> Mallias_lar: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<psyco> sec I am downloading it off the instern
<shane_> uga: yes it is mpeg
<uga> Mallias_lar: chapter 7
<uga> shane_: what mpeg version
<shane_> uga: says mpeg video
<deever> jhutchins: yes, there is one, but my problem is not vbox-specific, i think...
<uga> shane_: file doens't say "mpeg video" on mpeg files =)
<uga> it says "mpeg sequence" and mentions version number =)
<Mallias_lar> thanks  uga
<shane_> uga i cant get comand to find the file says No such file or directory
<uga> shane_: ok, where did you put your file
<uga> shane_: I'd suggest you to put it in your /home/shane, if you can
<uga> so that when you open the konsole, you are in the same folder
<uga> then it should work
<uga> shane_: the problem is that even if the name is ".mpg", it might actually not be an mpeg file
<uga> it could well be an mp4 file
<uga> for example
<uga> and it might mean you just need to install extra codec files
<shane_> the file is in home/ newfolder/ 1234 /1.mpg
<uga> shane_: then when you open the konsole, you can type...  file /home/newfolder/1234/1.mpg
<shane_> uga: bash: file/Home/NewFolder/1234/1.mpg: No such file or directory
<Daisuke_Ido> shane_: you have to have your username in there...
<uga> shane_: a space after "file"
<uga> and "Home" isn't same as "home"
<Daisuke_Ido> and /home is never capitalized
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<uga> shane_: it usually is /home/shane/NewFolder.... something like that
<uga> shane_: and to help you out, if you partially type a folder name (for example /home/sha) and you press <tab> key, it will autocomplete the correct full name
<simon__> how can I get a working program for dvdplayer kiss dp-500?
<LinuxApe> Anyone here know more than a little about the ssh vulnerability that was recently introduced/patched?
<shane_> uga: ok no such luck no matter how im typin it it isnt commin up keeps sayin no such file or derectory
<uga> simon__: that's a DVD player taht doesn't run kubuntu
<uga> how could we help you out =)
<Daisuke_Ido> LinuxApe: apparently certain keys were popping up with more frequency than they should have, that's about all i know about it
<uga> shane_: I suggest you... can you copy it to your home directory?
<uga> with no extra folders
<uga> shane_: that will make it easier
<uga> then open konsole, and type "file 1.mpg"
<LinuxApe> Daisuke_Ido:  Trying to find information on the SSH / SSL keys.  I can't login to my freenx server at home anymore since the patches have been installed.  I thought the patches took care of keys, etc.
<Daisuke_Ido> what you're going to have to do is remove the appropriate lines from the known hosts
<Daisuke_Ido> ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<shane_> uga:i did paste it with space after file and without it still says no file or derectory im not sure what im doing wrong
<uga> uhm... I wish I knew =(
<shane_> ok ill try a dif way but does kaffiene play mpeg files
<uga> it does
<uga> if they are mpegs
<shane_> uga ok thank u ill keep lookin
<uga> if they are divx/xvid/mp4, you need to install win32codecs
<Daisuke_Ido> um
<Daisuke_Ido> no, no he doesn't
<uga> shane_: we can try something more... a second
<Daisuke_Ido> the only reason for w32codecs would be wmv, rm, etc
<uga> Daisuke_Ido: uh? afaik it doesn't do divx by default
<Daisuke_Ido> divx/xvid/mp4 play fine using ffmpeg (which is there by default)
<uga> being it a non-free format
<Firefishe> I'm using kubuntu feisty.  kde 3.5.6.  Issue:  kipilot won't sync with my sony clie PEG-TJ37.  I've been around the 'net and have not been able to narrow down the problem.
<Daisuke_Ido> ffmpeg can decode, but not encode, divx
<Firefishe> Or, I should say, it sync'd once, then stopped.
<uga> Daisuke_Ido: true
<LinuxApe> Daisuke_Ido:  That lets me login to the server with ssh, but doesn't fix the nxserver problem.
<jonathan_> hrhello!
<vomisa> tutto tomattiko....
<uga> shane_: there's one more trick... open a konsole, type "file" and a space, then drag and drop the file to the konsole
<vomisa> che bello!
<uga> shane_: it will write the full path correctly there
<uga> shane_: then it should work
<Daisuke_Ido> LinuxApe: unfortunately, that's as much as i know about the issue :(
<Daisuke_Ido> !it | vomisa
<ubottu> vomisa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<vomisa> sorry ubottu....
<uga> shane_: if everything fails, you can install VLC (videolan)
<jonathan_> hi!
<uga> shane_: that's capable of playing anything
<vomisa> hi all.
<uga> hi, and by
<uga> e
<shane_> uga: where can i find vlc
<uga> shane_: there's packages for kubuntu
<uga> shane_: apt-get install vlc
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install vlc
<shane_> kk ty
<LinuxApe> Daisuke_Ido:  Thanks anyway.  I'll keep searching...
<sequethin> how can I adjust things so that I have to doubleclick on drives and folders to open them?
<flotishtu> how to auto configure ipmasq or any thing like it on every time at system boot.  dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq     . instead of manully pressing keys.?
<Daisuke_Ido> interesting update...  2mb of blacklisted ssh RSA and DSA keys
<_CrashMaster_> Yeah, I saw that
<_CrashMaster_> whats going on with that?
<_CrashMaster_> Why would ssh keys need to be  blacklisted?
<Daisuke_Ido> 3mb of blacklisted openssl RSA keys
<Daisuke_Ido> _CrashMaster_: because of the security snafu that's plagued ssh for some time now that just got fixed (my guess is that those are the keys that are unusually common)
<SlimeyPete> s/ssh/ssh in Debian-based distros/
<LinuxApe> CrashMaster:  There was a bug in the random number generator that caused the random keys to start repeating way, way sooner than they should be.
<SlimeyPete> let's be honest
<Daisuke_Ido> SlimeyPete: my mistake
<stdin> the bug was in ssl, which ssh uses
<LinuxApe> I just need to find out how to get all my keys back in sync, including other systems (freenx) that use SSH
<_CrashMaster_> LinuxApe: Good info. I thank you for it.
<SlimeyPete> Red Hat are laughing right now ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> SlimeyPete: and then they realize they're still using RPM and start crying
<SlimeyPete> heh
<LinuxApe> CrashMaster:  That's how they were able to compile the lists of blacklisted keys, they were regularly repeating.
<Daisuke_Ido> awesome, so i was right about the keys
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a rare occurrence
<sequethin> is there no way to tell dolphin i prefer to double click on things?:)
<stdin> sequethin: system settings -> keyboard & mouse -> mouse
<chaoz__> hi
<sequethin> stdin: thanks! I've been looking all over the place!
<sequethin> I thought it was an application specific setting. that was so simple haha
<LinuxApe> Daisuke_Ido, CrashMaster:  Rather good discussion here:  http://lwn.net/Articles/281901/
<Daisuke_Ido> well, i'm going to do something stupid.
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm going to install kde4
<_CrashMaster_> well
<_CrashMaster_> I didnt have a problem with it
<_CrashMaster_> Well, perfomance issues.
<Daisuke_Ido> i haven't not had a problem with it since running the betas
<Daisuke_Ido> i haven't touched 4.0.4 yet, so here's hoping
<crs> the newest kubuntu (8.04) up to date, konqueror and flash. does not work. ;/ I can hear sound, but cant see video ;/
<crs> Known problem?
<psyco> _CrashMaster_: Finally got it :D thanks for the help
<o0Chris0o> crs Konqueror and flash does work, do you have a compatiable video card?
<jhutchins_wk> o0Chris0o: Compatible with flash?
<crs> o0Chris0o: Nvidia.
<o0Chris0o> nVidia has known problems
<o0Chris0o> I have one too :)
<o0Chris0o> try..
<o0Chris0o> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<toens> i'm trying to set up samba but it says "SMB and NFS servers are not installed on this machine". i can't find how to install the servers, help?
<alesan> hi, I have started the procedure to upgrade to hardy, now the adept updater crashes
<alesan> and I am not sure what to do to continue the procedure
<alesan> is there a command line to continue?
<alesan> I think it has downloaded all the packages
<psyco> Where is my USB webcam located??
<yamen> try "sudo apt-get update"
<alesan> yamen: it quickly donwloads the updates but exists without errors
<crs> o0Chris0o: Is not working, nvidia is working proparly...
<alesan> and without version upgrade
<yamen> is it set to download only without intalling in settings?
<yamen> after apt-get update try again in adept manager
<crs> and opera is doing the same ;/
<crs> shows gray square where player should be
<yamen> if you want to install a package from the command line directly, then use "sudo apt-get install packagename"
<Firefishe> I'm using KDE 3.5.6,  Kubuntu Feisty.  I can't sync my Sony Clie PEG-TJ37.  I get this output from kpilot's log:  http://pastebin.org/36245
<alesan> yamen: same crash after apt-get update
<Firefishe> oops...gotta go, time for a job interview:  I'll brb.
<yamen> if you can see the package name that you are installing , use sudo apt-get install packagename
<wesley> guys can i get kde1
<sigma_1234> anyone running amarok 2 here?
<sigma_1234> amarok
<shane_> does anyone know if when i use "sudo apt-get install openssh-" do i put server on the pc i want server and client on others
<shane_> or server on all
<andre__> hello
<favro> shane_: server on the comp you connect to
<andre__> whats your fellings about new kubuntu?
<shane_> favro: ok so my main comp i dont have to run the open ssh-server at all just use fish in konqueror
<sigma_1234> kde4 is pretty gud
<favro> shane_: yep
<shane_> favro: but run the open on the computer im gonna take from
<favro> shane_: server on the comp you connect to - client on the comp you connect from
<shane_> favro: ok now i get it and can the server access the client and viseverse can i use to swap back and forth
<shane_> favro: ?my client can take from serve i did that earlier can the serve take from client also
<favro> shane_: to connect to a comp it needs the server part running
<shane_> favro: ok so can i run both my pc as server then
<NetEcho> has anyone had any issues with using wubi to install Kubuntu and Kubuntu-KDE4?
<favro> shane_: to connect from either one you'll have to
<shane_> favro: okTY
<favro> np
<wesley> i need konqueror debuging how can i find it i am using kde4 version
<favro> wesley: KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<aaroncampbell> Does anyone know of a screen capture app like ksnapshot that does not remove the cursor from the shot?  I'm showing some drag and drop functionality, and it looks funky with no mouse doing the dragging
<ScorpKing> did the compiz stuff change in 8.04?
<Zefir> Let's say I just set up my color theme and desktop and everything juuust right. Any way to save it as a theme?
<pui> nl
<madberry> any body else having major problems with Firefox 3.0b5?
<madberry> mine crashes
<robeph_> http://metasploit.com/users/hdm/tools/debian-openssl/tcv80ipepkza7.jpg =o
<robeph_> anyone have any idea why when  ishut down
<robeph_> it just sits there?
<robeph_> it'll close everything kde goes down,   but then it'll never shutdown
<someon1> is there a nice app out there that lets you see your free HD space graphically?
<seth> someon1, kdirstat is the name i believe
<sigma_> how do you force a apt-get install and ignore missing dependencies?
<shane_> Odd-rationale:  hey its locked on the blue screen with working mouse no system
<Odd-rationale> shane_: the blue login screen? or BSOD?
<nosrednaekim> sigma_: -F I think
<shane_> i got login and password and then same thing as ubuntu it locks while trying to load desktop just blue screen
<shane_> Odd-rationale:   i got login and password and then same thing as ubuntu it locks while trying to load desktop just blue screen
<nosrednaekim> sigma_: sorry, -m
<shane_> Odd-rationale: no error this time
<Odd-rationale> shane_: head over to #Odd-rationale and we'll try to get things fixed...
<BluesKaj> sigma_, are you using alien to install an rpm file ?
#kubuntu 2008-05-16
<sigma_> BluesKaj: nope its the neon deb file for the amarok2 alpha. im trying to avoid downloading the huge dependencies as im running kde4 already. is this possible?
<BluesKaj> sigma_, I'm sure you can run amarok 1.4.9 (kde3) on kde4
<sigma_> ok it appears i need the qt package, odd i thought kde 4.0.3 had qt installed already
<nosrednaekim> sigma_: no... its not since neon uses 4,1 deps
<sigma_> rats
<nosrednaekim> including qt4.4
<nosrednaekim> neon is worth it though :) totally cool.
<nosrednaekim> a bit unstable though
<_CrashMaster_> oy
<_CrashMaster_> ok
<sigma_> BluesKaj: yeah i was doing that but i want to test drive amarok2
<_CrashMaster_> I cant quite figure this out. What exactly IS usplash?
<sigma_> nosrednaekim: what exactly do you term unstable?
<nosrednaekim> _CrashMaster_: the boot splash
<nosrednaekim> sigma_: if you try to use any plasma applets within it..... it will crash on changing songs :P
<nosrednaekim> otherwise its perfectly stable
<sigma_> nosrednaekim: huh plasma applets in the actual amarok program?
<nosrednaekim> oh eyah
<nosrednaekim> *yeah
<_CrashMaster_> nosrednaekim: Im at kde-look.org trying to find a pretty boot screen. But I think Im having a problem defining "boot splash"
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: hey, what is the command to start the desktop effects thing you wrote?
<_CrashMaster_> becasue there are apparently several different "boot splash" apps
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: desktop-effects-kde4
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: ok thanks!
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: wait, why kde4?
<nosrednaekim> its written in qt4
<nosrednaekim> don't worry :P
<Odd-rationale> ok
<sigma_> nosrednaekim: can you give me an example of one of them? are they crucial parts of the program or bits that are enabled by the users choice?
<nosrednaekim> sigma_: bits that are enabled by choice.... anything that was in the old "context" side bar
<sigma_> oh that joint, yeah always was the first thing i hid away in the old amarok
<sigma_> nosrednaekim: do the neon deb files have any dependencies that are outside of the "neon" repo?
<nosrednaekim> sigma_: shouldn't, no
<nosrednaekim> didn't for me at least
<marcin_> Hi
<sigma_> oh yes i wanted to ask, konqueror kde4 is encrypting https pages hey?
<jhutchins> sigma_: That's a statement, not a question.
<Lenaud01> anyone know why my wireless card would not work in hardy with nidiswrapper and have bcm5 driver enabled when i restarted? but when i restart the card shows blue as in disabled and nothing shows in iwconfig
<sigma_> jhutchins: well the little lock doesnt appear in the address bar but it still says https. how do i know the connection is secure?
<jhutchins> Lenaud01: There are three possible drivers for the broadcom bcm43xx series: ndiswrapper w/ firmware, bcm43xx driver w/ firmware, and b43 drive w/firmware.  DOn't knwo that applies.
<jhutchins> sigma_: If you are connecting to the https port (443) on the server then you have an encrypted connection.
<Lenaud01> how would i know which i have jhutchins?
<jhutchins> lspci?
<_CrashMaster_> lspci
<Lenaud01> I have a pavilion dv6839cl
<Lenaud01> lspci will detect my broadcom?
<jhutchins> some of the dells use a hot key to turn the wireless on, and I don't believe that works in Linux.
<Lenaud01> this is a hp
<Lenaud01> brb
<_CrashMaster_> Lenaud01: type "sudo lspci | grep broadcom" and then pastebin it
<_CrashMaster_> well nm
<TeslaTony> Are there any big issues with 64 bit 8.04?
<TeslaTony> I remember 7.10 had some issues with flash especially, but some others with not running a lot of 32 bit programs right
<_CrashMaster_> TeslaTony: From everything Ive seen / heard, the 64bit isnt really a good choice unless you have a specific need for it.
<BluesKaj> TeslaTony, I have a 64bit cpu but gave up on the 64 bit OSs and apps due to lack of support
<prometheus1981> hello everybody
<_CrashMaster_> ok, time for a quick reboot to test the splashiness!
 * BluesKaj looks around for Zeus 
<_ZeuZ_> BluesKaj, Here am I :)
<_ZeuZ_> TeslaTony, Flash is not built for 64 bits
<_ZeuZ_> But we can use it through emulating the 32bits arch
<_ZeuZ_> files
<_ZeuZ_> packages like like ia32-libs
<TeslaTony> Yeah, I ditched 7.10 64-bit because the emulator didn't work
<Lenaud01> I did lspci and it said broadcom BCM4310 i did ndiswrapper -l and it says bcmwl5 that right ???
<_ZeuZ_> As for support, BluesKaj, software compiled for amd64 rarely have different problems than 32bits versions, unless they run in low level, wich handles it different
<_ZeuZ_> TeslaTony, if you install the flashplugin-nonfree it will, it's not an emulator itself, you need the compatibility files... I just said emulator because it was shorter to see it that way for ya
<_ZeuZ_> Lenaud01, YOu don't really need to use ndiswrapper
<_ZeuZ_> install b43-fwcutter
<Lenaud01> I cant get my wireless to work
<_ZeuZ_> and have NATIVE SUPPORT
<Lenaud01> aww sweet
<Lenaud01> so just apt-get that??
<_ZeuZ_> yup
<Lenaud01> ty
<BluesKaj> _ZeuZ_, I had probs with google earth, flash and some others so i just went with 32bit OS and i don't feel deprived in the least :)
<_ZeuZ_> letme confirm the package name
<_ZeuZ_> Me neither I have to say...
<_ZeuZ_> I use Debian(64bits), and FreeBSD (32bits) and personally, system alike, iX86 is more developed an accepted until now
<_ZeuZ_> I'm actually here to colaborate with KDE users
<Lenaud01> so sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter right ?
<_ZeuZ_> and, because I'm working to get some of my scripts for networking (turning a linux router system into a ISP with a couple of single scripts)
<_ZeuZ_> Lenaud01, letme confirm the package name, one sec...
<Lenaud01> ok thanks _ZeuZ_
<_ZeuZ_> zeuz@Deimos:~$ apt-cache search b43
<_ZeuZ_> b43-fwcutter - Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware
<_ZeuZ_>  >>>>>>>>>>>>> That's all you need to know ;) just answer yes to the "download and fetch firmware" and then, enjoy
<Lenaud01> looks like you were right :)
<Lenaud01> thanks
<Lenaud01> now I can uninstall ndiswrapper
<Lenaud01> restarting thanks again _ZeuZ_
<_ZeuZ_> Gosh, people come to ubuntu with a Windowslike sense
<_ZeuZ_> He would have had enough by modprobing b43 xD
<reagleBRKLN> every time i boot into hardy with a custom 2.5.25 kernel i have to boot in safe mood and ask it to first fix X; this appeared to have happened with the hardy-update rev=13
<reagleBRKLN> anyway to make the config permanent?
<digitaloktay> hello
<digitaloktay> bye windows welcome kubuntu :), my uncle is change to kubuntu, and the son to Xubuntu because he has a 866mhz pc
<cahuez> hello to all..!
<_ZeuZ_> Gosh... I have to take a nap ebfore I continue dealing with this...
<_ZeuZ_> too much to take in count for this package... xD
<_ZeuZ_> Though I love contributing...
<RancidKraut> Ark seems to extract properly, but when I browse to the directory that I extracted to, nothing's there.
<_ZeuZ_> Perhaps a broken tar file?
<RancidKraut> It's a ZIP and it's perfectly fine.
<RancidKraut> :S
<_ZeuZ_> try from the command line, what kind of file is it? tar.gz = tar -zxvf FILE
<_ZeuZ_> oh, hmmm...
<_ZeuZ_> well, use the unzip commandline tool
<RancidKraut> Ok, thanks.
<RancidKraut> Have any recommendations for other archiving tools?  I'm not saying that Ark is bad, I'd just like to try something else out.
<_ZeuZ_> (example: unzip file ) (pd: no need to specify the format, though it won't harm)
<_ZeuZ_> hehe... I just don't use them... I've made Kde to link those files to a scrpt I made in SH, where I can specify as $1 the filename and it will extract it to the ~/uncompressed/$1
<xt828_> if i run apt-get through konsole, it keeps trying to connect to 127.0.0.1 - any idea how i can fix that?
<sigma_> i have a deb that i downloaded. how can i install it and get kubuntu to automatically download dependencies for it?
<_ZeuZ_> sigma_, dpkg -i FILE.DEB
<_ZeuZ_> (as a priviledged user, or with sudo )
<_ZeuZ_> xt828_, well, that seems to be a problem with resolv.conf
<_ZeuZ_> seems like he cannot resolve the direction through localhost
<_ZeuZ_> try: dig archive.ubuntu.org @ 127.0.0.1
<sigma_> _ZeuZ_: tried that but its not installing the dependencies, just saying that they are not installed
<_ZeuZ_> sigma_ run apt-get -f install
<pirate_chef> I use gdebi for debs
<xt828_> _ZeuZ_: i get the error dig: couldn't get address for '': not found
<_ZeuZ_> pirate_chef, I assume he's not using any Desktop Enviroment
<pirate_chef> OK
<pirate_chef> ZeuZ, how do you make the words appear in red for me like that?
<pirate_chef> Haven't used IRC much in awhile
<_ZeuZ_> xt828_, sorry my bad: dig @127.0.0.1 Site
<sarah> pirate chef:  I think you just type the name in front with colons, eh?
<pirate_chef> sarah: Yes? Like this?
<_ZeuZ_> pirate_chef, just type the nicknmame as it's displayed. use tab to aid you
<_ZeuZ_> pirate_chef, Exactly like that
<pirate_chef> _ZeuZ_: OK...neat!
<sarah> pirate_chef:  ah, yes, so I do have it figured out
<xt828_> _ZeuZ_: it says 1 server found, global options printcmd, connection timed out no servers could be reached
<_ZeuZ_> try: dig @127.0.0.1 www.google.com.ar and if it says the same, just try dig www.google.com.ar and let me know
<_ZeuZ_> I'll explain later why I make you do this check
<_ZeuZ_> gosh, now I see that I'm noton ubuntu server xD
<_ZeuZ_> xt828_, sorry, just try one of the servers on resolv.conf
<sigma_> _ZeuZ_: thanks the command did the trick
<_ZeuZ_> sigma_ installed and working, I suppose? ;)
<xt828_> where is resolv.conf
<_ZeuZ_> /etc/resolv.conf
<sigma_> _ZeuZ_: na still downloading, it had a huge amount of deps
<_ZeuZ_> first of all" can you browse the network or you can't do that either? If so, I'm guessing you're not in the same PC that the one in wich you're having problems
<_ZeuZ_> sigma_ lol
<_ZeuZ_> what are you trying to install, anyways?
<xt828_> _ZeuZ_: resolv.conf only has one entry: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<sigma_> _ZeuZ_: im trying to install neon (amarok2 alpha) but because im in south "crap internet speed" africa i have to send the package files through kget
<_ZeuZ_> Now I know you're passing through a router (a router host or a phisical one)
<sigma_> the big ones that is
<_ZeuZ_> xt828_, then try dig @192.168.1.1 www.google.com.ar
<xt828_> it found the server fine, looks like
<_ZeuZ_> Dont paste it
<_ZeuZ_> it's not needed..
<xt828_> no, it's rather a large response :P
<_ZeuZ_> xt828_, try from konsole: sudo route add default gateway 192.168.1.1
<_ZeuZ_> and after that, hit apt-get again
<xt828_> _ZeuZ_: the first command got the response SIOCADDRT: File exists
<xt828_> apt-get had the same thing as before
<_ZeuZ_> weird...
<_ZeuZ_> do: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<xt828_> will that disconnect irc?
<_ZeuZ_> Yes, but you'll be back in a minute...
<_ZeuZ_> actually if your PC and connection is fast enough, you won't be disconnected from anything
<xt828_> okay, done
<_ZeuZ_> try with apt now
<xt828_> same response as before
<_ZeuZ_> I'm asking in Debian-kde... Never happen to me so cannot deal with it, but gimme a while and I'll try toget an answer
<xt828_> oh, okay thanks
<_ZeuZ_> They told me the answer is in the FAQ: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianKDE
<_ZeuZ_> check ther.e..
<xt828_> anywhere in particular or run a search?
<_ZeuZ_> Dunno, I've not browsed it yet.. I'm dealing with a tcng script
<o0Chris0o> how do I make firefox default browser to open webpages from konversation?
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: settings --> configure -->
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: behaviour --> general --> use custom web browser
<o0Chris0o> thanks Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> np
<o0Chris0o> I don't really care for Konqueror for some reason o.0
<billyd> I never like Konqueror either - for web browser for sure and not overly fond of it as file manager
<billyd> And I'm nothappy with FF3 beta 5 as a non choice upgrade
<Odd-rationale> i <3 konqueror
<mike-kubuntu> hey guys, i can't play dvds, i've installed libdvdcss from the scrip that kaffeine points you too, and that didn't work, so i restarted and it didn't help, just added the medibuntu repositories and installed thier version of libdvdcss2 and it doesn't work either
<mike-kubuntu> it worked in gutsy, for some reason hardy doesn't see it?
<o0Chris0o> billyd you can always get 2.0
<billyd> I'd have preferred to be given a choice or better handle all beta stuff like KDE 4 is handled
<o0Chris0o> I see
<o0Chris0o> I tried kde4
<o0Chris0o> I wont be switching till first stable release comes out
<billyd> I'd like to have it.  "Spose to hand PalmPilots better
<Jucato> 4.0 *is* the first stable release
<Dr_willis> stable but lacking in some features. :)
<Jucato> "stable" and "feature complete" are two different things
<mike-kubuntu> haha, 4.0 was NOT stable
<Jucato> (no one promised 4.0 would be complete anyway)
<mike-kubuntu> 4.0.4 isn't stable
<mike-kubuntu> unless your a very very lenient person
<billyd> I screwed-up going from Gutsy to Hardy and had a half and half system for a short while.  I found Apt is awfully forgiving
<Jucato> not going to argue, but as far as "official releases" are concerned, 4.0 is the first stable. whether you consider it really stable or not, is not my concern
<_ZeuZ_> billyd, better use aptitude for dist-upgrades
<_ZeuZ_> either way, there-s no supported rollback
<AndyMan1> I'm considering reinstalling with the Hardy alternate CD, and had a question about the disk encryption offered. For the keyfile that you can use, is that required to be present at all times, or only initially during boot?
<mike-kubuntu> anyone know why libdvdcss2 does not work in hardy?
<billyd> I probably will next time.  It wasn't available to me when I had my problems and I couldn't down;oad anything either
<_ZeuZ_> mike-kubuntu, yousure you installed it? it works fine here...
<_ZeuZ_> do: sudo updatedb && locate libdvdcss2 | grep -v archives and check if it's installed
<mike-kubuntu> _ZeuZ_: that commands taking a while
<_ZeuZ_> It's supposed to be that way...
<_ZeuZ_> It's updating your disks file index and then it will browse through it and check for the installed library...
<_ZeuZ_> if not, you could have also done: find / -name libdvdcss2 | grep -v .deb
<_ZeuZ_> or, tons of alternatives... feel free to explore the bash shell...
<mike-kubuntu> _ZeuZ_: it found the NEWS REadme etc
<mike-kubuntu> ZeuZ only things in /usr/share/doc though
<_ZeuZ_> then the library is not installed...
<_ZeuZ_> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2                                       And then tell me the output
<mike-kubuntu> but "it says libdvdcss2 is already the newest version
<_ZeuZ_> you should find files under /var/lib too...
<mike-kubuntu> oh, found it in /var/lib/dpkg/info/libdvdcss2.*
<mike-kubuntu> sorry, has .list .md5sums .postinst .postrm and .shlibs
<Itaku> how do i get to make SQL conenct from anywhere? whats the file?
<flotishtu> how to auto configure    dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq       .(no need to press enter or yes/no again and again) just one command. ?
<_ZeuZ_> Weird, how long has it been happening until now?
<_ZeuZ_> Itaku, what do you want to do? :S
<_ZeuZ_> SQL server, independantly of wich one you have, will listen on port 1433
<mike-kubuntu> _ZeuZ_: this is the first time i've tried since updating to hardy, worked in gutsy
<_ZeuZ_> It works for me in hardy...
<_ZeuZ_> have you installed it reciently?
<mr-t> does anyone know how i get rid of kde wallet, I accidently entered a password that i thought it wanted but somhow i made a new one , since i don't know what i entered, i used adept and removed it, but its still here, adept shows its gone but it still pops up
<mike-kubuntu> _ZeuZ_: just installed before last restart
<rkroetch_> Anyone else have suspend break for them with the backports update to kernel 2.6.24.17?
<cisto> ciao a tutti
<BonesolTeraDyne> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rkroetch_> Or, 2.6.24-17. It still works when I use kernel 2.6.24-16 on this Nforce4 board,
<_ZeuZ_> rkroetch_, I have the same the same chipset for my mobo and 2.6.24.16 and having no problem...
<_ZeuZ_> did you install the kernel from a deb or compiled it?
<mike-kubuntu> lol, booting into windows for a dvd, this is just silly
<AndyMan1> so anyone familiar with disk encryption with a keyfile?
<rkroetch_> _ZeuZ_: 2.6.24-16 has no problems for me, but the backports repository 2.6.24-17 causes me to hang upon resume
<Steve-cal> When using the K menu editor, if I click on the icon for the menu/program, it shows a list of available icons (or I can browse), but how do I figure out the location of the icon the program/menu currently uses?
<_ZeuZ_> rkroetch_, no idea, currently using SIDs kernel *2.6.26rc*
<mr-t> kde wallet anyone?
<mr-t> thanx anyway bye
<callcenter> pagi
<allen__> is there a task manager equivelant in kubuntu?
<allen__> so you can see everything thatis running?
<Jucato> allen__, Ctrl+Esc
<allen__> sweet
<Jucato> you can get the full thing by running K Menu -> Sytem -> KSysGuard
<Itaku> wheres the mysql config file?
<allen__> cool hanks
<allen__> thanks
<navetz__> hey
<navetz__> can someone here help me set up a static ip (from my router)
<p_quarles> navetz, unless your router is running kubuntu, there are probably better places to ask
<AndyMan1> do you mean set your PC to a static IP like 192.168.1.102? or make your router take a static ip?
<allen__> anyone ever setup the cisco client for linux on kubuntu?
<navetz__> AndyMan1: I meant set my pc to a static ip
<navetz__> I am trying to configure it with knetworkmanager
<AndyMan1> wireless or wired?
<navetz__> AndyMan1: wireless
<AndyMan1> you should just be able to right click on the knetwork manager icon, choose manual configuration, choose eth1 or whatever the right interface is for you in the interfaces tab, choose configure interface, then click manual and plug in an IP and a netmask
<navetz__> AndyMan1: what should my netmask be?
<navetz__> AndyMan1: also what should I put for gateway?
<AndyMan1> if you're using the usual 192.168.1.x, the netmask is 255.255.255.0, gateway is 192.168.1.1
<navetz__> do I have to do anything with the routes?
<AndyMan1> shouldn't need to, IIRC
<navetz__> AndyMan1: is the gateway suppose to be the address of my router, because I think the address of my router is 192.168.123.254
<AndyMan1> yes. 192.168.1.1 is just the usual vanilla setup
<navetz__> ah ok, I was unsure what gateway was
<AndyMan1> if you're using something different than that, you might want to double check your router settings to make sure the netmask is correct
<AndyMan1> *that = vanilla setup
<AndyMan1> anything not correct in my explanation should be attributed to alcohol consumption ;-)
<navetz__> am I back online?
<AndyMan1> i see you
<navetz__> humm ok, it didn't work, I went back to automatic
<navetz__> I have to check my router settings for my netmask?
<AndyMan1> =(
<navetz__> AndyMan1: hey here are some things my router says:
<navetz__> Default Gateway
<navetz__> 	24.57.96.1
<navetz__> here is my subnet mask:   	 255.255.240.0
<AndyMan1> what kinda router?
<navetz__> old US robotics router
<navetz__> i have to go thanks for the help
<AndyMan1> sorry i couldn't help
<george_> Hello, I have a question about running KDE and Gnome on the same desktop
<george_> I have notice that my CPU is running close to 100% since I downloaded both interfaces in Hardy. Is this a coincidence, or common?
<jords> I have mplayer svn installed from source, and want to use mplayer-plugin in firefox but  when I try to apt-get mozilla-mplayer apt wants to install mplayer too -any way to tell apt it's already installed (kinda like package-provided in gentoo)
<pteague> ok, i just installed kubuntu 8.04 & i'm ending up at a grub prompt
<yao_ziyuan> i have set my custom font size and text encoding in konsole. how do i save it for future use?
<pteague> settings -> save as default
<yao_ziyuan> pteague: but sometimes i also need the original encoding
<yao_ziyuan> pteague: i prefer to save it as a special profile that i can load
<pteague> save sessions profile then?
<yao_ziyuan> pteague: i tried, but nothing happens
<yao_ziyuan> pteague: i don't see the new session profile anywhere nor can i load it
<pteague> configure konsole & schema tab - should be able to set up schema there
<yao_ziyuan> pteague: doesn't work. it seems konsole is crappy
<admirsf> admirsf@hotmail.com
<admirsf> ubuntu for mac?
<admirsf> ora porras    como converso aqui?
<admirsf> alguem do brasil ou portugal?
<Odd-rationale> !pt | admirsf
<Daisuke_Ido> !pt | admirsf
<ubottu> admirsf: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Odd-rationale> Daisuke_Ido: i think i beat you... ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> it was pretty close either way :)
<admirsf> #ubuntu-br
<asobi> ssh vulnerability. what's that?
<Daisuke_Ido> admirsf: type /join #ubuntu-br
<Daisuke_Ido> asobi: there was a problem with the random number generator for ssh/ssl in debian based distros that caused keys to repeat much faster than they should have
<admirsf> muito bem, podem dizer onde converso e tiro duvidas sobre ubuntu e como programar?
<admirsf> tem algum portuga ou brasiliano ai?
<asobi> that means nothing to me :/
<asobi> ssh/ssl? keys? number generator?
<BluesKaj> admirsf: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<admirsf> ok...
<admirsf> ubuntu in windows vista
<admirsf> crashed vista
<admirsf> no speaking english....
<admirsf> sou novato...
<admirsf> observo voces  aprendo com voces
<admirsf>  bye
<BluesKaj> admirsf, /join #ubuntu-br
<pteague> ok, i'm wondering if this is part of the problem... it's detecting my 2x ide drives as being SCSI5 (0,0,0) [sdc] & SCSI5 (0,1,0) [sdd]
<Daisuke_Ido> pteague: that's how they're detected now
<Daisuke_Ido> not as hd*
<pteague> k
<pteague> & it's also got SCSI1 (0,0,0) [sda] & SCSI2 (0,0,0) [sdb] ... (both sata off a pci card)  i'm wanting it to boot off the 1st ide drive...  do i need to put a /boot on sda or is there something else i'm missing? i keep getting just a grub prompt
<BluesKaj> nite folks
<favafro> pteague: there is a default boot option in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pteague> yeah, but i can't seem to get anywhere to let me modify that file :(
<favafro> pteague: kdesudo kate  /boot/grub/menu.lst - will let yo
<favafro> *you
<frcsyk> Hello, can anyone answer a quick question for me?
<favafro> only if you ask it frcsyk ... :)
<frcsyk> is there a command to reboot my desktop into terminal mode?
<frcsyk> I have KDE installed but I want to run it just using the terminal but I only have ssh access to it at this moment
<favafro> frcsyk: you can press  ctrl+alt+F   - alt+F7  to get back
<favafro> *ctrl+alt+F2
<stdin> the reboot command is (surprise, surprise): reboot
<pteague> sudo mkdir /media/sdc1; sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1; kdesudo kate /media/sdc1/boot/grub/menu.lst
<pteague> root (hd2,0) \ kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=94737c4f-9d70-42f9-ab45-234503e607e7 ro quiet splash \ initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic
<pteague> does that root (hd2,0) need to be changed to sd something ?
<favafro> pteague: how many linux installs on this comp?
<pteague> just the 1
<pteague> 4 hard drives... 2x ide (2x 40gb), 2x sata (80gb & 500gb)
<favafro> pteague: are you working from a live cd/
<pteague> currently
<favafro> *?
<favafro> pteague: what is the issue you're trying to solve that's lead you to this stage?
<pteague> initially after installing ubuntu-server on the first reboot i got "GRUB loading... \ Error 17"
<matthew_> hi
<pteague> i've gone through several reinstalls trying with & without /boot specifically created, i even installed fedora 9 which worked, but i don't want fedora... i reinstalled ubuntu-server & no longer had the Error 17, but now i'm just getting dumped to a grub menu
<pteague> i even installed kubuntu, rebooted & right back at grub>
<matthew_> i am looking for the best linux OS that uses the GNOME desktop, and where i can download a disk image for it
<matthew_> can anyone help me?
<favafro> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<matthew_> does it use GNOME, though?
<matthew_> wait, i just asked a BOT a question
 * matthew_ facepalms
<pteague> ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde
<matthew_> k, i have kubuntu right now
<pteague> & xubuntu uses xfce
<matthew_> never heard of that one...
<matthew_> what is it good for?
<matthew_> i like the KDE, but the filebrowser leaves a lot to be desired
<pteague> if you want gnome & you have kubuntu installed, just use the package manager to install ubuntu-desktop
<matthew_> you can do that?
<matthew_> im running Kubuntu in a VM
<matthew_> as you can see, im a little new to it
<pteague> yeah, they all use the same packages
<matthew_> i think i'd rather just set up a diferent VM with Ubuntu
<matthew_> that way i can still have the Kubuntu on this one
<favafro> pteague: what filesystem  did you use ? - ext3?
<matthew_> hmmm?
<matthew_> im assuming the desktop version of ubuntu would be best...
<pteague> favafro> 501mb swap on each... the 1st ide uses ext3, the other 3 drives i initially had ext3 on them, the last time i tried i switched them to lvm
<pteague> & the 501mb swap is 2nd partition on each
<matthew_> what is edubuntu?
<pteague> it's geared for education... schools & such
<matthew_> hmmmm
<matthew_> interesting
<pteague> educational games & such
<favafro> pteague: from here - http://osdir.com/ml/user-groups.linux.kolkata/2005-01/msg00021.html - you can boot from the grub prompt - look at grub.conf for info
<evilbug> can anyone help me with gutsy and video playback on an ati x1600?
<matthew_> thanks for the help ppl
<pteague> favafro> is the hd#... the # part based on how *buntu has detected the drives?
<favafro> pteague: yep - listed in grub.conf on the ide drive
<pteague> um, where's grub.conf supposed to be? in /boot/grub/grub.conf ? if so, i'm not seeing it there... nor am i seeing it at /etc/grub.conf
<Jucato> pteague: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pteague> ok, weird...  `root (hd2,0)` in grub gives me "Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x8e... i wonder then if linux is detecting them differently than the hardware is expecting for boot
<pteague> yep, i think that's what's going on... `root (hd0,0)` returns "Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<pteague> yep, that's what it was
<pteague> woot! awesome, thanks
<favafro> pteague: good luck pteague
<hpk> hi the german link please
<robocop> Hi There...can someone point me to a site with good instructions to install compiz on 8.04 please?
<robocop> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<navetz> can someone help me set up a manual wireless connection
<QwertyM> does PyQt4 come bundled with Kubuntu like PyGTK comes with Ubuntu?
<QwertyM> does PyQt4 come bundled with Kubuntu like PyGTK comes with Ubuntu?
<navetz__> can someone help me set up a manual wireless connection
<navetz__> is it possible to set a static ip through a wireless connection ?
<pulaski> Hi, I've been unable to boot my recent install of the kubuntu desktop 7.10.  Initially, instead of the grub menu, a repeating L 99 99 99 ... appeared.  I learned this was likely the result of the installation of grub by grub-install utility.  Apparently  the utility might probe a wrong BIOS drive,  I ran the dos fsdisk /mbr and reinstalled but the result after repeated installs now is "Operating System not found".  I tried to
<pulaski> tweak grub using the grub cl but that has been unsuccessful under the live cd.  Although I'm able to execute  commands on the grub cl or other bash commands in an xterm nothing actually gets written to the drive.  Is this is the nature of the live cd?  Short of changing the hard drive and insalling again or installing from a new live cd of 8.04, can anyone suggest a different approach to get my install to boot?
<favfro> navetz__: yep you can the same way as for an ethernet connection and you don't need to worry about routes
<pteague> oh goodie... "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/826f414e-d8b8-4f9b-a405-92d866abfda5 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" & then i get dropped to busybox ash with (initramfs) as the shell prompt
<pulaski> btw I've been unable to obtain any helpful suggestions on the #grub channel.  Has anyone here had this experience?
<mot_> i hate comcast.
<mot_> so hard.
<mot_> tomorrow i'm going to call them and bitch about this ridiculous traceroute.
<mot_> FOUR hops between myself and their first CO
<mot_> fuggin' 9 hops between my line and level 3, then 2 more to google
<mot_> 6 of which are their friggin' COs locally here in MI
<mot_> all with 1.3s ping times average.
<mot_> 1.3s? wtf is this, 56k?
<astron> всем привет, можно ли писать на русском?
<favfro> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pteague> dang it, this isn't making any sense
<surgy> anyone know of any kewl anti windows wallpaper sites?
<astron> sorry, but i have troubles with KDE
<surgy> how can i help?
<izzyb> I'm still fighting my intermittent lockup problem.  I've verified the problem happens even when xwindows is not running.  Here are the details and some additional info.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12373/
<surgy> be more specific? what internet lockup problem?
<astron> i don't know what i've change, but my clock and other tray items gone to the left
<astron> sorry for english )
<izzyb> astron, do you have the systray panel turned on?
<izzyb> hmm, isn't system tray a panel applet?
<izzyb> I see I have to option to remove it from the panel, but don't see where I'd add it back in
<astron> i can remove and add
<astron> but it's near my KDE button
<izzyb> astron, but you have a panel control called system tray?
<astron> in bottom right corner
<izzyb> so the tray is there, but the icons are missing?
<jonfhancock> astron: can you click the little arrow next to your clock that only appears when you mouse over the clock?
<jonfhancock> astron: then click move clock, and drag it back to where it belongs
<jonfhancock> astron: if the little arrow doesn't appear, your panel is probably locked. in which case you can right click the panel and click unlock panels
<astron> thanks for your help
<jonfhancock> ;0
<astron> i will try in
<jonfhancock> err... ;)
<astron> it
<pteague> i disconnected my sata drives & i'm hoping that might get this to work
<izzyb_> I'm still here if anyone has a suggestion re my intermittent freezing problem. -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12373/
<izzyb_> I'm pulling the ATI card from the box to see if that's the cause
<pteague> what cpu do you have?
<izzyb_> pteague, was that for me?
<pteague> yes
<pteague> izzyb_> i guess another question is do you know whether your cpu fan is working or not?
<izzyb_> crap, box just crashed.  its at the link though
<izzyb_> yeah, I added extra fans to the box also, so I don't think this is heat releated
<izzyb_> "Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz"
<izzyb_> root
<pteague> izzyb_>  have you used the box for something else before or is it a new box?
<surgy> my sound wont work......
<surgy> i had no problems in kubuntu 7.10
<surgy> my sound works with vlc
<izzyb_> pteague, I used it as a temporary server running a debian netinstall.  Nothing too fancy
<surgy> but not for firefox....
<surgy> can anyone help?
<Choreboy> I broke Dolphin! I am trying to mount my windows partition, it asks for my PW which I enter, then it hangs at "loading directory"
<izzyb_> pteague, and it didn't have much of a load on it.  I used it to do some hard drive backups and such at one point where I mounted a slave ide drive in the box to copy its data
<izzyb_> did the same with a usb drive
<jonfhancock> Choreboy: I hate dolphin.. I generally prefer konqueror
<Choreboy> I've done this successfully before... what could be wrong?
<izzyb_> pteague, only thing that is really new to the box is the ATI x300 card which I've just pulled out
<Choreboy> jonfhancock: Will that let me mount my partition so I can copy a file to it?
<jonfhancock> Konqueror is a full-featured file browser as well as web browser.
<jonfhancock> If you're having trouble mounting, try mounting from the command line
<Choreboy> well then what is Dolphin doing in the mix of Konqueror is a do-all?
<izzyb_> interesting... I'm getting a kernel bug error on startup now
<jonfhancock> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<jonfhancock> where /dev/sda1 is your windows partition and /media/windows is a folder that already exists
<pteague> izzyb_> k, wasn't sure if there just might be some kind of problem with the hardware :)  i've had the same issue with a mobo that i had used before, but i put it in a different case & certain things didn't line up completely correctly & screwing 1 of the expansion cards down tight must have caused a short after it got warm cause it'd suddenly freeze after about 5 mins of running
<izzyb_> kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/debian/build/custom-source-xen/arch/x86/mm/fault_32-xen.c:357
<Choreboy> konqueror can't mount it and doesn't even ask me for a password
<surgy> anyone?
<pteague> also had friends working at a place where their server was doing the same thing... it'd get hot enough & it'd short, they couldn't get the company to replace it so they gave it a bath so the company they worked at would have to replace it
<Stale> Does anyone know what kde uses to determine whether or not to put something mounted in /media in system:/media ? I mount an intranet ftp server via FUSE to /media/ftpservername and I'd like it to show up for system use (ie where save dialogs use system:/ etc). Anyone have any hints for someone that's about exhausted his research abilities on the net?
<jonfhancock> Choreboy: I have no idea, but in 2 years, I have never used dolphin.  and my desktop has 7 partitions acros 3 hard drives.  I keep them all mounted all the time though
<Choreboy> jonfhancock: Konsole gave me some useful info I did not know. You can't mount a hibernated windows partition.
<jonfhancock> ah
<jonfhancock> there you go.  I didn't know that either.  Konsole never fails to reveal more info
<Choreboy> this answers my question as to why it works sometimes and not other times.
<Choreboy> alright then, thanks for the assist!
<jonfhancock> you bet
<surgy> umm can someone help me diagnose a sound problem?
<Stale> Choreboy: you can force ntfs-3g
<Stale> I've done that. But, I'd only do that in read-only mode ;)
<Stale> The hibernate things is annoying. :)
<Choreboy> Stale: how do I do that?
<Choreboy> Stale: I need writeability
<Choreboy> unless someone knows how I can get XP to read an XFS partition?
<surgy> it seams like i have everything I need to make my sound work, i just assume that one setting is off somewhere...... i had my sound working for vlc the other day, and now its not working for anything.... can soemone help?
<jonfhancock> Choreboy: I would play it safe and just boot to windows and shut it down fully
<morphius>  I am having trouble: fdisk -l shows /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc as recognized drives. df -h -a shows that root is running off of /dev/hda. I should have 5 drives total. what can I do to get my drives back? running gutsy.
<Choreboy> jonfhancock: sage advice.
<Stale> choreboy: man ntfs-3g
<izzyb_> morphius, fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Stale> it's like --force or something, but I forget
<Choreboy> Stale: that's read-only, yes?
<Stale> can be both
<izzyb_> morphius, I'm not sure what causes some drives not to show, but specifying the drive usually displays it correctly
<Stale> but writing to a hibernated ntfs window partition isn't something i'd personally do is all ;)
<izzyb_> maybe try sudo fdisk -l
<Choreboy> oh my. I'm very wary of doing that. I have no reason to tempt fate at the moment so I think I'll do it the long way
<morphius> Ah hah. Running sudo fdisk -l will give me all my drives!
 * morphius kicks self
<Choreboy> Does anyone know of something that will enable XP to read XFS partition?
 * morphius grins sheepishly
<Choreboy> that would be mighty handy.
<pteague> not xfs, but there's a driver to get windows to read ext2/ext3 drives
<Choreboy> yeah I read about that, but in my endeavor to eek out every inch of performance I can, I chose XFS for the minor gain in throughput
<pteague> i just wish microsoft would grow up & admit all their stuff is crap & start using real software
 * Stale holds breath for that moment
 * Stale dies
<pteague> hehe
<Choreboy> stale don't do it! It ain't gonna happen
<Choreboy> breathe!
<Dad> What is the fastest way to locate files on the hard drive?
<Stale> hehe
<pteague> they could start by actually allowing multiple real fs to be used
<QwertyM> does PyQt4 come bundled with Kubuntu like PyGTK comes with Ubuntu?
<micha__> hi all, is it normal that the kdm.log is 5gb big and the xorg.0.log 2gb? or should i be worried
<Choreboy> pteague: even if they don't bundle it with windows, at least make it available in some form.
<RancidKraut> In Kate Configuration, what's the difference between Editing>General>Tabulators and Editing>Indentation>Indentation Properties?
<favro> Dad: update the database if it hasn't been - sudo updatedb - then  loate filename
<favro> *locate
<Dad> favro, many thanks!
<favro> np Dad
<surgy> seams as if i turn on "PCM sound" in k-mix i can here mono sound through my left speaker only in vlc and no sound in firefox
<surgy> i guess no one has ever had my sound problem?
<o0Chris0o> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<surgy> when i use the command lspci -v and look under the subsection 'multimedia audio controller' it says "Capabilities: <access denied>" is this normal? or could this be my problem? do i not have permissions to use my sound card?
<pteague> run as sudo
<izzyb_> can anyone recommend a video card that works with compiz and dual head display?
 * izzyb_ starting to think this ati x300 is my problem
<surgy> nvidia 6800 GS
<pteague> i've got an nvidia 8600gts that does
<surgy> ok that link ubotu gave didnt help me much
<pteague> did you try `sudo lspci -v` ?
<surgy> yes
<surgy> and it showed the cababilities of the card
<surgy> and my sound system passed all the tests.....
<surgy> the driver is installed, the hardware is functioning, and i can get mono output from vlc player, so why isnt everything else working?
<pteague> & arts is running? hmm... i wonder if things are trying to run on 1 of the other sound systems?
<o0Chris0o> makre sure everything isn't muted
<surgy> well it works on one channel with pcm turned all the way up, and only with vlc player
<o0Chris0o> and enabled in kmix
<hsystemx> :P
<surgy> everything is turned all the way up
<o0Chris0o> even front speakers?
<o0Chris0o> have you checked "alsamixer" in the terminal?
<surgy> everything is all the way up
<o0Chris0o> what is your sound card?
<surgy> via ac97
<surgy> integrated
<hsystemx> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<surgy> !msg
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<o0Chris0o> I would suggest you to  go to #alsa they can help you greatly :)
<FuriousGeorge> hey all, just got an old laptup, wanted to give *buntu a try...  how come i dont have 'make' and i can't sudo apt-get make?
<Jucato> !compile | FuriousGeorge
<ubottu> FuriousGeorge: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pteague> aptitude search make
<surgy> ./make
<hsystemx> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<surgy> ok #alsa is dead silent
<surgy> adobe has a flash player plugin for firefox running under linux
<noaXess> hi all..
<FuriousGeorge> Jucato: cant find package build-essential
<Jucato> hm...
<FuriousGeorge> just like it cant find make
<noaXess> as a fan and user and techi of kubuntu :) i NEED a t-shirt or sime other accesoirs.. :) does anybody has a good link for those?
<surgy> !repositories | FuriousGeorge
<ubottu> FuriousGeorge: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<pteague> apt-get install make build-essential ... notice *install* :)
<hsystemx> how to install build essential ... if it isnt available at repos.
<hsystemx> ? for hard y
<hsystemx> 8.04
<noaXess> hsystemx: it is..
<noaXess> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pteague> do `aptitude search make`
<noaXess> or go to the package manager and select build-essetail
<hsystemx> E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<surgy> or try this
<hsystemx> im not a noob at linux... i also have all repos enable.
<FuriousGeorge> which repository do i have to uncomment to get 'make' so i can install the module for my wireless nic?
<surgy> sudo apt-cache search build-essential
<surgy> man this sound thing sucks
<surgy> and no one in alsa is saying anything
<o0Chris0o> patience man
<hsystemx> em still cant install build-essential, do i have to upgrade everything?
<hsystemx> weird...
<FuriousGeorge> i cant even enable the correct repos as described here...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<hsystemx> #ubuntru
<hsystemx> #ubuntu
<FuriousGeorge> thats not what happens when i 'manage repositories'
<surgy> ok i got my stereo working by turning off the external amplifier in the kmix settings, but i still get no audio from anything other than vlc player....
<FuriousGeorge> anyone know what repo i need to add to install make?
<FuriousGeorge> i dont understand why that doesnt install by default with gcc and isnt in the default packages
<Agent_bob> is there a way to rebuild the list of installed packages ?
<hobgoblin> where can i find a list of all the programs installed on my system?
<Agent_bob> hobgoblin dpkg -l
<hobgoblin> Agent_bob thanks
<Agent_bob> snowolf: is there a way to rebuild the list of installed packages ?
<Agent_bob> not snowolf     ;/
<Agent_bob> anyone
<hobgoblin> how do you output a command to a text file?
<hobgoblin> hah
<Agent_bob> redirrection is   >   and  >>     both of which will naturally redirrecr standard out "stdout"   using  2>  and 2>>   will redirrect standard error  'stderr'
<cq> how di I add a vista partition toa new kubuntu install? is theer a k-something tool, or do I edit /etc/fstab?
<Agent_bob> hobgoblin but that's not what you want.
<Agent_bob> hobgoblin try piping into less     dpkg -l | less
<posingaspopular> cq: kmenu->systemsettings->advanced settings
<Agent_bob> cq or edit fstab
<posingaspopular> well assuming you dont want to, or dont know how to, edit fstab
<pteague> is there a gui for setting up lvm ?
<surgy> this is rediculous, it worked without even having to give it a second though on 7.10
<Stale> Does anyone know what kde uses to determine whether or not to put something mounted in /media in system:/media ? I mount an intranet ftp server via FUSE to /media/ftpservername and I'd like it to show up for system use (ie where save dialogs use system:/ etc). Can anyone offer a hint? I still haven't found anything.
<Agent_bob> so i don't supose there is a way to search for installed packages and build a dpkg database from the results...    not an easy way anyhow
<Dad> Agent_bob, google "rebuild installed packages"
<Agent_bob>  Your search - "rebuild installed packages" - did not match any documents.
<cq> try without the quotes?
<cq> otherwise man dpkg, man apt,...
<cq> or look in /usr/share/doc/dpkg etc.
<Agent_bob> dir /usr/share/doc does not exist here
<cq> ??!? weird, what system do you have installed?
<Dad> Agent_bob, works for me. Here is the first url found: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/examples/debian-package-database-rebuild
<cq> is it quite old? might be usr/doc then
<Agent_bob> no /usr/share/doc didn't make the transfer from the old disk.   so it's not there now
<surgy> check this
<surgy> http://www.pastebin.ca/1019832
<surgy> but i hear nothing.... and when vlc plays a movie i get perfect sound
<Agent_bob> that script is extreemly convoluted,    it uses  apt-get dist-upgrade   multiple times and then  "dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/* "     looks like an accident looking for a plase to hose something
<cq> Agent_bob: what are you trying to do, migrate a system?
<Agent_bob> cq no.   just rebuild the installed package list
<cq> but why?
<Agent_bob> i have some things installed that dpkg doesn't know about
<Jucato> how was it installed?
<Agent_bob> dpkg
<Jucato> hm. weird indeed :)
<Agent_bob> not really.  i merged two systems
<Agent_bob> ;/
<Jucato> hahah!
<Agent_bob> unfortunately only one database survived
<cq> do an apt-get update;apt-get upgrade to get everything up to date first
<cq> look what packages are missind and apt-get install them
<cq> might be easiest
<cq> merged two systems??!? ugh.
<Agent_bob> "what packages are missing"  ???
<cq> you don't do that.  Merge the homes, OK, but not the installed packages, that's asking for trouble
<Agent_bob> nah   no trouble.   just a few  fantom packages  :)))
<cq> well, you said some are not in the list... apt-get install them
<cq> look in /var/lib/dpkg that's where the list is
<cq> and next time don't delere /usr/share/doc, that would tell you what's installed as well
<Agent_bob> cq yeah.   it might be easiest to check my archive and just install everything i've downloaded over the last 3 years...
<Agent_bob> "install them all and let apt sort them out"   kind of a thing,   to misquote...
<cq> basically: yes ;)
<dataflow> I NEED HELP
<cq> otherwise try to diff the two status files from the two systems, that should give you a good starting point
<dataflow> PLEASE
<cq> dataflow: then dont use CAPS
<dataflow> ok sorry
<dataflow> me pueden ayudar
<Agent_bob> and that script would have totally emptied my database... glad i didn't run it...
<surgy> i guess everyone in #alsa is on vacation
<Agent_bob> cq heh.  there arent two systems anymore... like i said i merged them
<cq> you could just isntall everything and then deinstall all you don't need ... :)
<hsystemx> #ubuntu
<hsystemx> how do i change default soundcard...
<Agent_bob> yeah ummm let me count how many packages that would be
<hsystemx> asoundconf isnt working for me.
<cq> Agent_bob: too many for your hard disks :)
<Agent_bob> nah only about 3400
<cq> Agent_bob: but seriously, many of the other packages will have dependencies, so it will update them and catch most anyway after a while
<Agent_bob> i am serious.  i can do that  it's only 3467 packages and a great lot of them are already installed anyway
<cq> you'll bloat your system for no reason, but it's your system...
<Agent_bob> i can always do   apt-get remove perl* python*    and answer "Yes, do as I say!"  when it asks   that will debloat it
<dataflow> HOLA
<Agent_bob> looks like the "install them all..." way is going to fix it ok...
<cq> then don't update package lists before...
<Jabopz> My desktop shows a link to media, which is the partition that I'm booted off of (Weird), and when I try to open it i get this error
<Jabopz> Method "Mount" with signature "ssas" on interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" doesn't exist
<cq> otherwise you may get even more packages
<surgy> ok well ill try again tommorow
<surgy> thanks anyways guys
<bradhex> Hello, I'm using kde 3.5.9. and I can not configure kicker due to library issues, specifically: kcm_kicker.la not found in paths. Any help?
<Agent_bob> everything is unpacking ok...
<JAVI> CHE
<FuriousGeorge> does the default wlanassistant not support wpa, or is that my driver?
<JAVI> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Agent_bob> i like the nick FuriousGeorge :)     but can't answer your Q.  ;/
<FuriousGeorge>  thanks, and np
<cq> with 8.04 wlan with wpa works just fine for me
<FuriousGeorge> Agent_bob: what do you use for wlan management?
<cq> knetworkmanager
<Agent_bob> FuriousGeorge i don't do wireless
<Agent_bob> wireless is kin to saten
<Jucato> JAVI: don't do that again if you want to remain in here
<FuriousGeorge> its ny first time too, but this is a laptop
<JAVI> i need help
<JAVI> for my laptop
 * Agent_bob wonders what it being a lappy has to do with that...
<Agent_bob> !help | JAVI
<ubottu> JAVI: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Agent_bob> JAVI let me try to be nice for a minute and explain.   if you have an issue, you need to suscintly describe the problem, descrive what you have now and what you want.  then people in here can "try" to come up with way for you to achieve that desired end result
<Agent_bob> ways
<JAVI> i need install xpde i dont now
<Agent_bob> !info xpde
<ubottu> Package xpde does not exist in hardy
<JAVI> install
<Agent_bob> what is xpde ?
<JAVI> for kubuntu
<Agent_bob> yeah you need help with that alright
<Agent_bob> looks like it comes as a tarball
<Agent_bob> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Agent_bob> man these infonodes are all messed up now days
<Agent_bob> or i am one
<Agent_bob> !tar.gz
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Agent_bob> !be
<JAVI> aaaaaa
<ubottu> Factoid be not found
<FuriousGeorge> hmm
<FuriousGeorge> knetworkmanager doesnt launch and doesnt output a reason to the standard error
<FuriousGeorge> so what else do we use for wlan management
<Agent_bob> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<FuriousGeorge> my driver seems to support wpa, so i guess these apps dont
<Agent_bob> JAVI    ^
<JAVI> your make install xpde in my laptop in remote desktop
<Agent_bob> FuriousGeorge did you try launching it in a terminal to see if it gave an error message in stdout ?
<FuriousGeorge> yes
<FuriousGeorge> Agent_bob: ^
<Agent_bob> and nothing ?
<Agent_bob> 'daz odd     most things will tell you something about what went left
<JAVI> the password in remote desktop is¿
<JAVI> krcd
<Agent_bob> oh cq (even though i don't recognize the new mask...) you made referance to my disk size   this is a different box  i even have a partition here    and about 74g free space...    feels like lots of room.
<Agent_bob> JAVI they are your passwords not mine...
<JAVI> agent you can inside mi lptop
 * Agent_bob refuses to answer that on the grounds that it might incriminate the us gov.
<JAVI> i need you inside mi laptop for fix
<JAVI> agent
<JAVI> for install xpde
<Agent_bob> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Agent_bob> unpack the source tarball
<smeril> HI
<Agent_bob> cd into the dirrectory it makes when unpacked
<smeril> i managed to change the settings in sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Agent_bob> in a terminal ^
<JAVI> tar:/home/dataflow/xpde-0.5.1.tar.gz/xpde
<smeril> and now every time i am trying to go back gedit freaze
<JAVI> General installation instructions:
<JAVI>  -Decompress the tar.gz in /usr/share as root
<JAVI>  -Edit the .xinitrc file of the user you want to run XPde and put this line:
<JAVI>  /usr/share/xpde/bin/startxpde
<JAVI>  -Start X
<JAVI>  
<ct529> I have tried to update to kde 404 following the instructions but nothing happens .... are the pacakges broken in the repository?
<JAVI> If you want to use another installation directory, just edit the startxpde script.
<JAVI> If you want to post specific installation instructions for any distro, please, use the forums.
<JAVI> Changes on this release:
<JAVI> -Finally the Start Menu has been included and the "desktop paradigm" is complete.
<JAVI> -Updated to the last unnoficial K3 patch
<JAVI> -A bug fixed updating desktop contents
<JAVI> -A bug fixed on the taskbar
<Agent_bob> eeek it's a binary
<JAVI> How you can help?
<JAVI> -The project can be divided right now in:
<Agent_bob> did you try doing what the instructions said ?
<JAVI>  *Desktop: The background with icons
<JAVI>  *Window Manager: The part responsible to manage windows
<JAVI>  *Taskbar: The area where tasks reside
<JAVI>  *Start Menu: The menu that shows all the options to the user
<JAVI> The next release is going to be focused adding capabilities to the desktop, so if you want to help, just tell me which things do you want to get included.
<JAVI> Sorry to all the people has sent me an e-mail, I will try to answer as soon as possible.
<JAVI> Please, feel free to use the forums and mailing lists to post your comments.
<JAVI> yes
<JAVI> i can t
<Agent_bob> why not ?
<smeril> anybody who know how to get back my network settings?
<cq> JAVI: Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Agent_bob> smeril   sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<flowingfire> Hey guys.
<smeril> when i go there the editor freaze i fol
<Agent_bob> pay attention
<Agent_bob> smeril   sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces   <<< not gedit
<flowingfire> I have a pretty easy question if y'all can help
<JAVI> because i now install
<smeril> i chaged there before because i wanted to change mac and now it wont let me back in
<Agent_bob> see nano   see  ^
<smeril> i foloved these instructions http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<JAVI> aaaaaaaaa
<Agent_bob> run nano run
<flowingfire> : : How do I boot into the console directly?  I know it has something to do with user levels.  . . . But what's the process?
<JAVI> thanks
<Agent_bob> flowingfire runlevel one
<flowingfire> ... How do I get to runlevel one?
<Agent_bob> flowingfire you can append   single  or 1 to the kernel line at boot time
<flowingfire> how do i do that, Agent_bob?
<flowingfire> :)
<Agent_bob> flowingfire if you are using grub   you use the edit key {e}
<flowingfire> oh kewl.  and I just add the number 1?
<Agent_bob> yes.   and enter  then [b] to boot it
<flowingfire> so the letter E is the edit key?
<Agent_bob> flowingfire it will be about this many keys.    [e] [e] [down-arrow] [e] 1 [enter] [b]
<Agent_bob> yes.
<flowingfire> oh kewl. :)
<JAVI> yes
<Agent_bob> flowingfire  the first key may need to be [esc] rather than [e]    you can check.
<Agent_bob> flowingfire be sure to add it to the "kernel" line
<flowingfire> Thanks. :)
<flowingfire> ok
<flowingfire> yayy I'm going to have to go try this now. :)
<Agent_bob> if you were using lilo it's even easer   up/down arrows then 1 and enter
<Agent_bob> of course all that assumes that your boot loader is not password protected
<ct529> I have tried to update to kde 404 following the instructions but nothing happens .... are the pacakges broken in the repository?
<Agent_bob> heh 404 in http is page not found
<JAVI> file:///home/dataflow/xpde-0.5.1.tar.gz
<JAVI> tar:/home/dataflow/xpde-0.5.1.tar.gz/xpde/bin/applets
<JAVI> tar:/home/dataflow/xpde-0.5.1.tar.gz/xpde/bin/defaultdesktop
<JAVI> tar:/home/dataflow/xpde-0.5.1.tar.gz/xpde/bin/bplXPColorSelect.so
<JAVI> tar:/home/dataflow/xpde-0.5.1.tar.gz/xpde/bin/libborqt-6.9-qt2.3.so
<JAVI> tar:/home/dataflow/xpde-0.5.1.tar.gz/xpde/bin/startxpde
<JAVI> tar:/home/dataflow/xpde-0.5.1.tar.gz/xpde/bin/xpde
<Agent_bob> good buy JAVI
<JAVI> ok
<JAVI> good
<JAVI> i have many bin s
<o0Chris0o> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
 * ct529 wonders if 404 in kde is file not found .... :)
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> looks like database restored.
<JAVI>  http://eclipse.org/downloads/ -
<JAVI> !SESSION 2005-10-31 00:19:28.817 -----------------------------------------------eclipse.buildId=M20050929-0840
<JAVI> java.version=1.4.2_09
<JAVI> java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
<JAVI> BootLoader constants: OS=linux, ARCH=x86_64, WS=gtk, NL=en_US
<JAVI> Command-line arguments:  -os linux -ws gtk -arch x86_64
<ubottu> JAVI: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JAVI> !SESSION 2005-10-31 00:19:28.817 -----------------------------------------------eclipse.buildId=M20050929-0840
<JAVI> java.version=1.4.2_09
<JAVI> java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
<JAVI> BootLoader constants: OS=linux, ARCH=x86_64, WS=gtk, NL=en_US
<JAVI> Command-line arguments:  -os linux -ws gtk -arch x86_64
<ubottu> JAVI: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JAVI> Coding for cross platform deployment with gcc/g++:
<favro> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<favro> JAVI: ^^
<JAVI> #ifdef sparc
<JAVI> ...
<JAVI> #endif
<JAVI> #ifdef linux
<JAVI> ...
<JAVI> #endif
<JAVI> #ifdef __CYGWIN32
<JAVI> ...
<JAVI> #endif
<JAVI> ...
<JAVI> #if defined(linux) || defined(sparc)
<JAVI> ...
<JAVI> #endif
<cq> JAVI: STOP PASTING here... read the !paste infos!
<JAVI> ...
<JAVI>  Example C/C++ source code 2:
<cq> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<JAVI>  
<JAVI> #ifdef sgi
<JAVI>     return fn_sgi();
<JAVI> #elif defined(__CYGWIN32)
<JAVI>     return fn_win();
<JAVI> #elif defined(linux)
<JAVI>     return fn_linux();
<cq> any operators in here?
<JAVI> #else
<JAVI>     struct time ts;
<JAVI>     return fn_time();
<JAVI> #endif
<JAVI> ...
<JAVI>    OR
<JAVI> #ifdef sgi
<JAVI>     #include file_sgi.h
<JAVI> #elif defined(sparc)
<JAVI>     #include file_sparc.h
<JAVI> #elif defined(linux)
<JAVI>     #include file_linux.h
<JAVI> #else
<favro> !ops | JAVI
<ubottu> JAVI: Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<JAVI>     #error Unknown OS type
<JAVI> #endif
<JAVI> ...
<JAVI> ok no more bin
<JAVI> ok sorry
<kloeri> JAVI: don't flood please - use a pastebin instead
<ActionParsnip> !paste | JAVI
<ubottu> JAVI: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<JAVI> thanks a lot
<JAVI> www.dataflow.es.tl
<JAVI> my web
<JAVI> http://codepad.org/
<favro> !ot  | JAVI
<ubottu> JAVI: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<JAVI> ok ubottu
<JAVI> ubottu
<lookin_kubu> hi
<JAVI> hi
<lookin_kubu> I made it here tonite, will save all the stupid newbie questions for tomorrow :)
<JAVI> jjja
<JAVI> que mas hacen aca aparte de entrar al chat y salir?
<Jucato> !es | JAVI
<ubottu> JAVI: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<shaffy> can someone tell me how i can find out the UUID for my swap space?
<Jucato> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<JAVI> ubottu only you forever
<ubottu> JAVI: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> ubottu: kicks ass
<ubottu> Factoid kicks ass not found
<JAVI> ubottu use a pastebin instead
<ubottu> JAVI: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !paste | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jucato> stop playing with the bot
<ActionParsnip> ok
<shaffy> thanks Jucato,  appreciated.
<zfm> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi zfm
<cq> is there a list of packages for kubuntu somewhere? keepassx is in at version 0.2.2, but 0.3.1 is out ...
<cq> debian has packages.debian.org
<llutz> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<cq> ah, just tried kubuntu, not ubuntu :)
<llutz> they use the same packages
<cq> maybe you could put a redirect on packages.kubuntu.org ...
<cq> if a new upstream version is available, do you file a bug on the package?
<llutz> why should one? *buntu has fixed release-cycles, only security-updates will come between to releases
<llutz> cq: if you always want newest stuff, use a "rolling-release" Distro like sidux/arch
<cq> not always, but a lot has happened in that package
<llutz> make your own package
<o0Chris0o> whats the command to look at the running vid cards and audio?
<Chrysalis> how do i add a new process at start up
<Chrysalis> the equivalent to Preferences --> Sessions 'add' in gnome
<pcxeon2> hello
<ecole> test
<pcxeon2> salut
<ecole> tu sux
<Jucato> !autostart | Chrysalis
<ubottu> Chrysalis: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<ecole> tg
<Chrysalis> Jucato: thanks
<pcxeon2> ^
<pcxeon2> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<pcxeon2> nkekc
<pcxeon2> nvkzrkv
<pcxeon2> jnzrnv
<pcxeon2> nkrzkv
<pcxeon2> $zrvr
<pcxeon2> nvziriv
<pcxeon2> nzrv$tr
<pcxeon2> nriznvi
<pcxeon2> nrzivnv
<pcxeon2> nzrnv
<pcxeon2> nerv
<pcxeon2> jnvz
<pcxeon2> rvn
<pcxeon2> rvnr
<pcxeon2> zvjnbvj
<pcxeon2> trbbtb
<pcxeon2> t
<pcxeon2> btb
<pcxeon2> t
<pcxeon2> b
<pcxeon2> t
<pcxeon2> h
<pcxeon2> uyjuybbtub
<pcxeon2> vt
<pcxeon2> b
<pcxeon2> t
<pcxeon2>  
<pcxeon2>  
<pcxeon2>  
<pcxeon2>  
<pcxeon2>  
<pcxeon2>  
<o0Chris0o> !ops pcxeon2 flooding channel
<ubottu> o0Chris0o: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pcxeon2>  
<pcxeon2>  
<pcxeon2>  
<pcxeon2>  
<pcxeon2>  
<pcxeon2>  
<llutz> would someone (op) pls bring pcxeon2 back to his nanny?
<pcxeon2>   
<pcxeon2>  
<pcxeon2>  
<Jucato> !ops | pcxeon2
<ubottu> pcxeon2: Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<pcxeon2>  
<pcxeon2>   
<pcxeon2>  
<pcxeon2>  
<pcxeon2>   
<o0Chris0o> ty Jucato
<pcxeon2>  
<pcxeon2>  
<pcxeon2>   
<pcxeon2>  
<pcxeon2>  
<kloeri> pcxeon2: don't flood
<bazhang> pcxeon2, what is the problem
<o0Chris0o> dang
<o0Chris0o> being flooded are we
<bazhang> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<o0Chris0o> :)
<kevin_> Hi all !
<kevin_> cavelier parle un peu pcq moi je voi ien
<kevin_> *rien
<o0Chris0o> French?
<kevin_> Yes french
<o0Chris0o> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<kevin_> si sa te plait pas gros tu gicle et tu me casse pas les couilles
<kevin_> va niquer ta grosse mére !
<kevin_> connard va
<kevin_> English's language of PD
<Jucato> kevin_: English only in here
<bazhang> kevin_, that is not very nice
<kevin_> the english was a fucking language
<Jucato> !language | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jucato> then go to #kubuntu-fr if you want to speak french
<kevin_> je vous encule tous !
<llutz> don't feed the troll, kick/ban him
<ct529_> kevin_: you can get banned for much less than you said
<kevin_> et ben vas-y j'attends
<kevin_> ta bien du mal !
<bazhang> he is speaking very foul language
<kevin_> y a de l'ambiance ici !
<llutz> !ops | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<kevin_> et alors sa te géne
<Jucato> Riddell or kloeri please?
<kevin_> et ben nan !
 * o0Chris0o slaps Kevin_ with linux box
<kloeri> kevin_: #kubuntu-fr is for you
<kloeri> kevin_: this is an english speaking channel
<kevin_> ciao les nazes
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<ActionParsnip> o/
<bascule> hi
<Giant_Speck> I have a question.  I'm thinking of using metacity in Kubuntu in order to use this theme I really like, but I don't know how to access metacity settings in Kubuntu.
<Giant_Speck> I know to type in metacity --replace
<Giant_Speck> But that's about all I know.
<Giant_Speck> I have Metacity installed because I have GNOME, too.
<favro> Giant_Speck: does man metacity give anything?
<_2> why is /usr/bin/txt a symlink to host ?    even the man page is a link ... ?
<_2> looks like /usr/bin/zone is also linked to host ....
<podecoet> I just bought a core2duo machine, which ISO file should I use to install kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Giant_Speck: try logging off then changing you environment to metacity
<podecoet> amd64?
<bascule> either will work
<ActionParsnip> podecoet: 64bit if the cpu is 64 bit, otherwise i386 for 32 bit
<bascule> 64 is less mature
<podecoet> ...with openSuse I could only see 3.2GB of my 4GB of ram lol
<Giant_Speck> Metacity isn't an option when I do that.  It's a window manager, not an environment.
<podecoet> apaprently that's due to isntalling a 32bit OS
<ActionParsnip> Giant_Speck: thats what i meant
<_2> podecoet i saw a fellow earler that said with ubuntu he could only see 3g of his 4g of ram
<bascule> yes, there are work arounds, but if you have 4GB that is as good a reason as an to go 64
<wstephenson> moin, who's using kde 4 here?
<Giant_Speck> I know how to initiate metacity by typing "metacity --replace" into the console, but from there I do not know how to install that actual theme.
<wstephenson> can one of you tell me the file name of the kde4 systemsettings .desktop file?
<Giant_Speck> Wait a second.
<wstephenson> is it kde4-systemsettings.desktop or systemsettings.desktop ?
<bascule> surely the first :)
<bazhang> wstephenson, #kubuntu-kde4 would know best :)
<ActionParsnip> wstephenson: me, wassup
<wstephenson> ActionParsnip: see question ^
<ActionParsnip> wstephenson: i had it briefly but may be able to help. Its still a bit twitchy at the moment
<Pennycook> wstephenson: What do you need the name of the .desktop for?
<wstephenson> ActionParsnip: as long as you haven't uninstalled it you can help
<wstephenson> Pennycook: debugging something in kickoff.
<ActionParsnip> yeah i did
<ActionParsnip> i ripped it out good and fast
<ActionParsnip> not worth it
<_2> man there's a lot of scripts in /usr/bin/
<_2> 557 of them
<Riddell> wstephenson: /usr/share/applications/kde4/systemsettings.desktop
<pillolo> si possono fare domande??
<_2> root who
<Jucato> !it | pillolo
<ubottu> pillolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pillolo> excuse me
<ActionParsnip> pillolo: its a factiod redirecting nonenglish typers to their relevant rooms
<ActionParsnip> pillolo: there are loads
<danielv> Hello! anyone interested in syncronization? trying to connect E61 to KDE PIM, only partially successful
<Jucato> there! working again :)
<danielv> Anyone had success with kitchensync and either of those?
<ActionParsnip> nice name, never used it though
<_2> xpde  hmm     pfft some people will do anything to waste their time...
<_2> oops  error   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d7d68f167
<_2> does that mean that the thing crapped out ?
<_2> i'll test it...   it looks too small tho.   2m
<danielv_> kick danielv
<sigma_1234> does openoffice 3 beta integrate in kde4 properly or does it adopt kde3 styles?
<cameo> sdf
<cameo> what
<cameo> what going on here
<cameo> tell me
<cameo> anybody
<sysstemlord> hi, is there an alternative to mplayer in kubuntu? mplayer firefox plugin doesn't seem to work well.
<Jucato> !info kaffeine-mozilla
<ubottu> kaffeine-mozilla (source: kaffeine-mozilla): mozilla plugin that lanches kaffeine for supported media types. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.1.dfsg-0.1 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 136 kB
<ErkiDerLoony> Hi!
<ErkiDerLoony> Does anyone know which package I have to install to have the "style" module installed for kcmshell4?
<Jucato> ErkiDerLoony: #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<ErkiDerLoony> Ah, sorry. :)
<ErkiDerLoony> #join #kubuntu-kde4
<holyguyve7> Hello, I restarted my computer & in both xchat & xchat--gnome my irc server lists got deleted. Is there anyway for me to fetch those lists or import them?
<sysstemlord> kaffeine mozilla doesn't open real media
<ErkiDerLoony> AFAIK real media is no good for linux!
<Jucato> !info mozilla-plugin-vlc
<ubottu> mozilla-plugin-vlc (source: vlc): multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 37 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Jucato> sysstemlord: ^^^
<sysstemlord> vlc didn't work with quicktime
<holyguyve7> Real Media has always been a joke, I have always disliked it because many of them are just streamer packages
<sysstemlord> gstream in gnome is great, i wish there is something for kde like that
<ErkiDerLoony> Why not use gstream with kde?
<sysstemlord> with which player?
<gimli> salut tout le monde / hy everybody
<Jucato> ErkiDerLoony: none of the KDE players use gstreamer
<Jucato> KDE 3 players, of course
<sysstemlord> in kde 4 it's possible?
<Jucato> it will be possible thanks to Phonon
<cq> is there a standard sound FAQ somewhere? my sound isn't working...
<Jucato> !sound | cq
<ubottu> cq: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tzd> my bluetooth headset and mobile phone seems to be disconnected after a couple of seconds from my bluetooth device. The Bluetooth K icon turns blue when connected but after 1-2 seconds it turns grey. Can someone please help me?
<pillolo> hi
<fabio> hallo
<cq> how do I see if teh ALSA drivers are installed? the soundcard is there sound is enabled
<cq> card is an intel ich8
<bascule> if you get a mixer running, the drivers are there
<cq> the mixer is the soudn icon bottom right? that's there
<bascule> yeah, if you can openit up and move sliders, then drivers are working
<cq> but in the sound settings, clocking the test button doesn't produce sound...
<bascule> hmm
<cq> that's all there...
<cq> ctrl-g in a terminal doesn't even beep
<sysstemlord> system settings>sound system>hardware
<cq> any other ideas?
<sysstemlord> what's there?
<cq> it's set to autodetect
<cq> nothing checked
<sysstemlord> restarting doesn't help?
<cq> trying now..., sec
<cq> anything in dmesg that might help?
<cq> no change...
<cq> I installed ubuntu-desktop earlier, could that be conflicting?
<sysstemlord> maybe something is muted
<sysstemlord> PCM for example
<cq> master and pcm both at 80% volume, I don't see any mutes
<sysstemlord> hardware problem? speakers unplugged :) ?
<cq> tried both with internal speakers and external stereo
<cq> hardware problem: where do I look?
<sysstemlord> if it was working before, then there is no reason to think it's hardware problem, it's just a guess that the sound card has a problem
<cq> i just installed the system yesterdaay, no idea if it was working before
<sysstemlord> but try other drivers instead of auto detect
<cq> its a lenovo x61 laptop
<sysstemlord> force it to use something else
<cq> tried those, all don't work, open sound and threaded open sound report busy when I try the amarok welcome segment
<sysstemlord> by the way i hear nothing when i put ctrl+g in the terminal
<sysstemlord> but my sound works
<sysstemlord> it's better to close amarok completely and test the sound in system setting>sound system
<thnee> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php   should it really say "You must however supply the source code at cost"? shouldnt it be "at no cost"? =)
<SlimeyPete> thnee: nope
<SlimeyPete> "at cost" means "at a price no higher than that which covers transport/media costs"
<SlimeyPete> you can charge for distribution of GPLed source code, but you aren't allowed to make a profit from that charge (i.e. you just charge for the cost of the disc / bandwidth if applicable).
<thnee> SlimeyPete: orly
<thnee> i know
<thnee> that's why it sounded strange
<cq> http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2007/10/19/getting-intel-ich8-family-rev-3-sound-card-to-work-in-gutsy/ There’s currently a bug in the latest stable version of the ALSA drivers (1.0.14). There is no sound with a HDA Intel ICH8 Family (rev 03) sound card.
<cq> aaaah.... :)
<thnee> so is kde 4.0.4 any good?
<SlimeyPete> HDA + Linux == big_pile_of_fail
<cq> thnee I asled yesterday, wait for 4.1 in july
<cq> asked
<thnee> is that so
<cq> 4.0 is stable enough but not complete was the answer
<thnee> i think i'll give it a try in that case
<thnee> screenshots looks sooo pretty
<cq> how do I activate teh backport repository? is that pre-released software or unsupported software under adept?
<sysstemlord> i can see the linux backport modules hardy in the supported repository
<lorna> any clever techies in here??
<cq> have a look at the URL I posted please ... it tells me to install nstall linux-backports-modules-generic (or -i386) but I don't see either of them
<shaneireland> anyone help me with a usb automounting problem in kubuntu
<sysstemlord> i think the generic packages contains files for all versions, but you need only the one for hardy
<shaneireland> will only recognise my EOS 350D if i run sudo lsusb then it picks it up straight away
<shaneireland> :-P
<cq> nm, just saw that with an apt-cache search...
<sysstemlord> don't install the generic
<shaneireland> anyone..
<cq> yeah, hardy-386
<adude> is there a way to download programs and put them on a cd?
<shaneireland> hey adude i use k3b for burning stuff to cd
<adude> when i download programs via Synaptic Package Manager where does it put them?
<shaneireland> depends some of em go in as menu items.. others go in the /etc folder
<cq> great, now the mixer is even dead
<cq> you mean teh packages or the programs?
<adude> the packages i guess
<cq> I thought under /var/lib/dpkg or /var/lib/apt or /var/lib/aptitude or wherever
<adude> i want to make a cd so i can give it to my Friend who doesn't have Internet.
<favro> !aptoncd | adude
<ubottu> adude: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<cq> is there a diff in installation or packages between the main and alternate CDs?
<cq> i might try a reinstall with the alternate CD to see if I get sound
<Coder2> Hello
<Coder2> I've read about the kb layout switching bug, but on my system it does not work at all. please help!
<_eMaX_> is there any way to make dolphin preview PDF documents?
<_eMaX_> or some other "pdf browser"?
<_eMaX_> I have directories with a massive amount of PDFs and I'd like to have some sort of preview
<cq> nautilus seems to do it
<cq> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/pdf-preview-in-nautilus-587033/
<cq> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369239 konqueror should work too
<Coder2> How to switch keyboard layout by hotkey ? Why only switching by mouse is working?
<shaneireland> can anyone help me with a usb autmounting problem
<_eMaX_> cq thanks. yes nautilus does it but the previews are very small. I can increase them using Ctrl+, but they do not get rendered better.
<sysstemlord> coder what about the automounting?
<sysstemlord> sorry, shaneireland
<Coder2> Why after installing KDE4 and reboot I only see kde4 login screen, but after login I'm still in KDE3.5.9 ?
<cq> Coder2: on the login screen click the little menu botton right ant select the window manager
<Coder2> cq: Ok, I'll do it. Thanks. And how about switching keyboard layout by hotkey? Is it possible?
<favro> !shortcuts
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<cq> coder2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237794
<Coder2> cq: Thanks. I'll try right now.
<Coder2> ubottu: There is no Keyboard andmouse there
<abushady> hallo
<abushady> i installed restricted nvidia driver but i can not use resolution more than 640x480
<abushady> help please
<cbx82> newbie: can anyone help me with a wireless networking issue?
<Coder2> abushady: Have you installed NVidia X Server Settings also?
<Coder2> abushady: And have yoy rebooted your system after the driver installation?
<abushady> i rebooted system
<araizen> whenever i mount my usb drive, either when it automounts or when i manually mount it, my regular user doesn't have write access to it
<araizen> and changing the permissions doesn't work (i think it's fat16 formatted)
<araizen> surely there must be a way to get write access to it, no?
<thnee> ok so i installed kubuntu-desktop, selected kdm, logged out and back in, squat happened
<abushady> Coder2: How can i install NVidia X Server and yes i rebooted system after the driver installation
<_eMaX_> anyone tried to get xandros file manager to run on ubuntu?
<abushady> Coder2: help please
<Coder2> abushady: sudo aptitude install nvidia-settings
<sysstemlord> araizen, can the root write to the usb drive?
<araizen> yes
<araizen> i kind of figured something out
<araizen> i set it up as vfat in the system control
<araizen> and set the user and group to my user
<sysstemlord> in permissions, who is the owner down there?
<araizen> in the system control?
<cq> why is the firefox package pointing at a beta firefox (3.0b5)?
<araizen> i now set it to be my username "araizen"
<araizen> and i can mount it as my user
<sysstemlord> no when you write click on the device icon and properties
<Pennycook> cq: Because that's the default.
<araizen> (but it doesn't automount unless i tell it to open a window in dolphin when it pops up, but that's a separate issue)
<rwaan> bonjour
<sysstemlord> i noticed that mounting from system control isn't a good idea, it's better to add a line to the file fstab
<cq> its not released, not all extensions work for it, ... why is it default?
<rwaan> oups.. french channel ?
<rwaan> please
<Pennycook> Because it's stable.  If you want to install firefox 2 you can
<araizen> what do you mean when i right click on it?
<araizen> from where other than system control?
<araizen> there is now a line in fstab, what should it say?
<araizen> system control put it in
<sysstemlord> go to storage media, after you mount the device, you must see it there
<thnee> what more than installing kubuntu-desktop do i have to do to get kubuntu from ubuntu?
<cq> oh well...
<sysstemlord> in fstab you can add something like this /dev/sdb1 /media/Passport defaults 0 0
<cbx82> need help installing Broadcom BCM4318 802.11b/g Wireless Network Adapter
<cq> in adept, what are the little KDE icons next to some of the packages?
<araizen> user and group are araizen, owner is rw, group and other are r only
<hsystemx> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sysstemlord> ownership is also araizen?
<shane_> im looking for a program that will run my ipod for installing new music and working with settings?any one know what to use
<araizen> yes
<araizen> fstab currently has this: /dev/sda1 /media/usb vfat noauto,uid=1000,gid=1000,ro,users 0 0
<araizen> i change that ro to rw?
<sysstemlord> ro means read only
<sysstemlord> remove it
<sysstemlord> it's rw by default i think
<sysstemlord> if u don't specify
<shane_> for fstab
<araizen> okay so i put rw, other lines say rw explicitly
<sysstemlord> ok, but this file run on startup
<araizen> okay worked, thanks
<araizen> how do i change it not to run on startup?
<sysstemlord> you mean u don't want it to automount?
<sysstemlord> remove this line then
<araizen> i want it to automount when i insert it, but it's generally not inserted at startup
<abushady> i installed nvidia restricted driver but resolution can not be set more than 640x480
<abushady> help
<araizen> when i insert it, kde pops up dialogs asking what i want to do with it
<araizen> if i say i want to open it, it's automounted when the dolphin window pops up
<araizen> but i click on cancel, it doesn't get automounted
<araizen> which is extremely annoying
<araizen> is there a way to get it to just silently mount it when i insert it?
<araizen> no actually i take that back
<araizen> when i let kde mount it by opening a dolphin window i don't even have write access
<Xbehave> araizen: there may be a way to silently mount alternatively saving do nothing will stop the popup
<araizen> damn, is this like some complicated new technology that's hard to set up or something?
<araizen> i'll just mount it manually
<araizen> it's easier
<sysstemlord> something is wrong, if i let dolphin mount my usb drive i can write to it
<abushady> i installed nvidia restricted driver but resolution can not be set more than 640x480 any one help
<Xbehave> the auto mounter thingy works fine for me, it mounts ro if the fat partition has errors on it, you can usaully right click the desktop icon and set rw
<cq> can gnome apps be run under kde?
<Xbehave> cq yes and under kde3 theres an apps that makes them look fine
<cq> are just the gnome libs needed, or do you need to be in the gnome desktop?
<cq> ok, thanks
<cq> what's teh app?
<Xbehave> just the libs for the app, i cant remember the name but IIRC its in kubuntu by default
<shane_> anyone know if GnuCash  wil work in kubuntu or is that gnome
<araizen> you can run any gnome application in kde, and vice versa
<Xbehave> araizen: if you add it to mtab or something it should be remembers but thats a bit of a hastle
<araizen> if you have the libs installed
<araizen> might be a bit slower, but there will hardly be a difference
<shane_> yes i was told kde is slow as heck in gnome
<araizen> if you install the application with apt-get it will automatically install the necessary libs
<sysstemlord> does anybody know why when i set a static IP address from my router, i cannot browse the windows network on another computer, but when i enable dhcp all works fine?
<shane_> ok TY
<besitzer> hello is anybody there
<besitzer> ??
<besitzer> i need your help
<araizen> besitzer: no one is here
<besitzer> :D
<besitzer> ok
<besitzer> i cant install programms of this notebook
<abushady> i installed nvidia restricted driver but resolution can not be set more than 640x480
<besitzer> what sall i do??
<besitzer> shall**
<besitzer> or shoould
<sysstemlord> should
<purskalas> what do you mean "cant?"
<besitzer> can not+
<sysstemlord> cannot
<sysstemlord> can't
<llutz> !de | besitzer
<ubottu> besitzer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Xbehave> sysstemlord: im not sure i guess  that there is some obscure setting and its set to use dhcp instead of static adresses when looking up adresses of windows boxes
<besitzer>  i can not install aprogramm succesfully
<sysstemlord> you mean it's a worldwide problem?
<Xbehave> abushady: try the nvidia-settings tool
<shane_> also does gtkpod work well with all aspects of workin with ipod
<besitzer> no it is only my problem
<Xbehave> shane_: depends what generation, amarok worths well with most
<Xbehave> but if youve got a modern one they encrypted the firmware
<BluesKaj> abushady, look in system settings/monitor&display/hardware in admin mode , configure monitor , look for your monitor in the list and if there choose it and click apply ...you may have to relogin to reset the resolution
<shane_> nano but i was told i needed more for photos ama only works music files?
<besitzer> ihr hurenkinder
<sysstemlord> besitzer, how are you trying to install programs?
<besitzer> gibt keine antwort
<llutz> besitzer: geh einfach weg
<shane_> Xbehave:  so what do u recomend
<Xbehave> o right i didnt realise ipods were more than mp3 players not sure in that case
<besitzer> kann mir nieMAND HELFEN
<Xbehave> check the gtkpod site it should tell you what they can/cant do
<besitzer> ICH HAB DAS VERDAMMTE NOTEBOOK VON ONE UND HÄNGE SEIT STUNDEN HIER RUM UND KANN KEINE PROGRAMME INSTALLIEREN
<shane_> Xbehave: ok
<shane_> TY
<Xbehave> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<besitzer> WAS KANN ICH TUNẞẞ
<Xbehave> besitzer: how are you trying to install the programs
<Xbehave> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Xbehave> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Xbehave> whats the guide for fixing it?
<toens> !Synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<sysstemlord> !grandpa
<ubottu> Factoid grandpa not found
<sysstemlord> sorry, i wanted to try it
<geek__> XD
<Xbehave> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Xbehave> somewhere is a guide on how to fix apt if its locked but i can never rember the name
<florian_> besitzer: what does "hurenkinder" mean?
<llutz> florian_: "suns of a bitch"
<sysstemlord> suns?
<llutz> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<llutz> sons
<Pici> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sysstemlord> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<BluesKaj> huren is a bitch ...hmmm
<Xbehave> ubottu: !hey
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sysstemlord> ubottu are you a !cyborg?
<ubottu> sysstemlord: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<romunov> weird, i can't delete or save files to my harddrive
<abushady> Blues
<romunov> it just says "Could not delete file _____."
<BluesKaj> yes abushady ?
<romunov> any ideas what might be causing this?
<Xbehave> romunov: it may be mounted read only due to a filesystem error
<romunov> this happened over night
<Xbehave> do you have permision to the file?
<romunov> yes
<abushady> BluesKaj: my monitor is CTX model EX951F no included in this list
<Xbehave> type mount in konsole, it should tell you if your drive is mounted read only
<romunov> /dev/hda1 on /data type vfat (rw,umask=0000)
<BluesKaj> abushady, are you familiar with the terminal/command line ?
<sysstemlord> abushady there is no big difference between monitors, pick something close
<romunov> Xbehave: i unplugged my digital camera and the system halted - i had to hard reboot
<romunov> could this be at least part of the problem?
<romunov> this happened yesterday
<Xbehave> yeah its definatly the cause, um im not sure what the fix is
<Xbehave> !fat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<llutz> romunov:  fsck that partition
<Coder2> Hello again. I've tried to switch to KDE4. Keyboard layout switching works there. But the new Vista-like interface is awful in my opinion. Ok, don't care about interface yet, but where are programs, which I use here in KDE3.5: kopete, kdeTV. Especially KDETV! How to use TV-tuner in KDE4 ? Any ideas?
<geek__> Coder2: you can run KDE3 apps in kde4 with the right libraries. they just arn't autoinstalled
<romunov> llutz: "free cluster summary wrong" - it asks me to correct this
<Coder2> geek__: Sorry for my stupidity, but how to launch those programs ?
<romunov> can data be lost? i can't afford to lose certain files...
<geek__> Coder2: probably arn't installed tight now
<llutz> romunov: always make sure to have a backup
<geek__> try using apt to search for it, and installing it
<Xbehave> kopete kmail etc are due in 4.1 kdetv may be coverd by the media player otherwise it depnds on the kdetv maintainer
<Coder2> geek__: please explain. They are still there whem I've logged into KDE3.5 again.
<geek__> thats odd
<geek__> when i used kde 4 i had both KDE3 and 4 apps turn up
<romunov> llutz: thanks a bunch, file deleting now works, so does saving files!
<Coder2> geek__: Sure, very odd. KDE4 app menu is almost empty
<geek__> Coder2: you could try starting it from command line >_>
<romunov> or use katapult :P
<Coder2> But here in KDE3 app menu has grown with KDE4 apps.
<_eMaX_> anyone uses kde4 here? I have problems getting pdf thumbnails to work in konqueror
<Coder2> Is there any way to restore traditional menu look in KDE4?
<Xbehave> asin kicker or asin in each program?
<BluesKaj> _eMaX_, ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<Coder2> Xbehave: which mediaplayer have your mentioned? Can it do TV channel setup?
<Xbehave> i don't know i know in kde3 kaffeine would do tv channels so maybe kde4s media player does too ?
<Coder2> Xbehave: I don't know. I've tried tv-time - works, but too poor; MythTV - installed, but unusable GUI, I was not able to manage channels there, zapTV - crashed at start and KDETV - works fine, but not able to record. Thanks, I'll take a look at kaffeine.
<Coder2> BTW, where is a right place to ask questions about TV-tuners and kubuntu?
<Coder2> Mine produces too low audio-level under kubuntu. And it is loud under WinXP. I mean ComPro T300
<shaneireland> can anyone help me with a HAL problem
<Xbehave> erm depends how technical, you can give it a shot but as were not very active perhaps #ubuntu or #mythtv will be better
<Coder2> mythTV is not what I want :(
<Xbehave> no but theyll no about tv-tunners
<Xbehave> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Coder2> My main question is what program to use? I want convenient watching and recording.
<Xbehave> shaneireland: give it a shot maybe we can maybe we cant
<shaneireland> i dont have hal in my etc/init.d folder and im having usb automount problems
<shaneireland> im wondering if the 2 are linked
<shaneireland> im running 7.04
<Xbehave> Coder2: well im not sure ive used kaffine (kde3) and it was ok thiers also elisa that ive heard some buzz around
<nox_> is there any program like aftereffects available?
<Xbehave> Coder2: VLC can watch and record IIRC
<Xbehave> shaneireland: wierd it could be the cause i can sent you my hal if you want
<shaneireland> is there anyway i can reinstall it
<shaneireland> so it should defo me there then in etc/init.d
<Coder2> Xbehave: VLC? Have you ever tried to tune in even on a single channel? It is real pain. There is no autoscan or something similar there. It is a very goor player though.
<shaneireland> cd init.d
<shaneireland> ive done sudo apt-get --reinstall install hal and its still not in etc/init.d
<shaneireland> Xbehave could u dcc it to me and ill try saving it in the right folder
<Xbehave> you could try reinstalling hal-device-manager but thats just a ui
<shaneireland> ok ill try that
<Xbehave> im not registerd dont think i can send files, ill stick it on pastbin tho
<Bozo[ec04]> Hi all, I have a problem running Ubuntu on a Dell Vostro 1000 laptop, with an ATI Radeon Xpress 1150. Everything works fine until the X server be initialized. Well I can't saw the X running yet
<shaneireland> cool thanks xbehave it is just one file then?
<Bozo[ec04]> anyone have another solution or I really had to initialize the LiveCD with options to use the vesa driver instead?
<shaneireland> installex the gui but still dont have /etc/init.d a hal directory
<Bozo[ec04]> ops... running Kubuntu. I try both, with KDE 3 and 4
<tzd> My usb bluetooth dongle pairs with my bt headset but a second after it drops the connection again? It's almost like there is some kind of suspend or sleep mode that's activated? Any help would be great please!
<Xbehave> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12460/
<shaneireland> cool thanks xbehave
<Xbehave> shaneireland:  im not sure init.d is just the startup script if hal is actually missing youve got other problems
<shaneireland> do u know how i reinstall or install hal
<Xbehave> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<Xbehave> hmm well that link is useless, i dunno try #ubuntu they might have somebody who knows about hal
<Xbehave> is there a way to pipe output to your clipboard?
<shaneireland> got that and it says it already running
<BluesKaj> Xbehave, you could copy and paste
<BluesKaj> shaneireland, are you at the TTY prompt/irssi ?
<jarnos> I have problems with Krusader.
<jarnos> ..concerning hidden files and permissions.
<jarnos> ...in context of syncronating folders (or making a backup)
<BluesKaj> Bozo[ec04], did you have the ati "restricted driver" option after installing the OS ?
<BluesKaj> BBL...chores to do
<Bozo[ec04]> I can't install the OS because it can't login LiveCD
<Steve-cal> Is it possible to add a panel to the top of the screen (in addition to the one all ready at the bottom), sort of like Gnome?
<Bozo[ec04]> When I boot with liveCD everything goes ok until the X server goes up.
<jarnos> Can anyone say how do you exclude directory ~/.wine from comparison in Krusader::Synchronize Directories?
<Bozo[ec04]> at this time the screen start blink with some weird pixels on bottom of screen
<Bozo[ec04]> looks like KDM loops between start and chashes
<Bozo[ec04]> I think this occurs due errors with my graphics card (an Ati Xpress Radeon 1150 onboard)
<Bozo[ec04]> After many times trying to use the terminal (with Ctrl + Alt + F1) and changing the xorg.conf Driver to vesa it works.
<Bozo[ec04]> and this xorg.conf is really strange... It has no Driver option in Device section
<Bozo[ec04]> and nothing else...
<Bozo[ec04]> has some reason to xorg.conf be so clean?
<SlimeyPete> Bozo[ec04]: Hardy's xorg.conf is a bit odd... I assume that the idea is to rely more on automatic configuration rather than the xorg.conf file
<SlimeyPete> but I don't know for sure
<joshual> hi folks, running ubuntu (recently upgraded to 8.04) that was preinstalled on my dell laptop i just bought... I'm a kde user though... should I install kubuntu-desktop deb, or should I install kubuntu from scratch?\
<Bozo[ec04]> I think this is up to you. I preffer kubuntu from scratch, because i don't use any gtk app (except firefox and openoffice).
<Xbehave> up to you joshual, both ways work, one is easier and the other leaves you with a cleaner install
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> if i connect my cable tv (usually scart) and adapt it to svideo, Can I output the signal using tvtime?
<navetz_> I am trying to set a static IP, what is my network suppose to be?
<lyhana8> hi, ,y computer take a long time too boot, I think it's due to the fact it looks for a 'Resume Image' before doing normal boot. How can i drop this step ?
<joshual> Pici: what was that pure kde url again?
<Pici> !purekde
<ubottu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Pici> joshual: ^
<joshual> thx Pici
<Pici> np
<c1|freaky> hi all. how do i install the nvidia drivers in kubuntu 8.04?
<Bozo[ec04]> man
<nox_> install nvidia driver by typing the following
<Bozo[ec04]> you first need to blacklist the restricted modules driver
<nox_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<c1|freaky> ok doing that now
<nox_> you may need additional packages
<c1|freaky> nox_:  it's done. what nowß
<Jucato> c1|freaky: K Menu -> System -> Hardware Drivers Manager?
<nox_> yes
<nox_> thats the more simple way
<c1|freaky> Jucato: oh yea, thatnks :D
<nox_> normally you just need to click "use restricted driver"
<nox_> additional you shoul dinstall  nvidia-settings
<Chrysalis> shouldnt need to download it either, its preinstalled i think
<c1|freaky> im restarting that system atm
<c1|freaky> how do i see if the driver is working?
<nox_> if enabled there is a splashscreen at x startup
<nox_> dont know it its enabled by default
<Chrysalis> its not
<nox_> ok :D
<nox_> you can try if the driver has been loaded an is working properly by checking
<nox_> glxgears
<Chrysalis> just needs enabling and possibly downloading the settings if you want them
<c1|freaky> ok restarting
<c1|freaky> ive enabled the desktop effects
<Jucato> nox_: not really. glxgears can still work smoothly even with software rendering (Mesa)
<tom_> hello,i have one little question. I have currently a crappy mouse. And i want to buy a laser mouse. but does a laser mouse works on every pc ?
<c1|freaky> there is an nvidia splashcreen
<nox_> ok thats true
<tom_> i have a old 900 MHZ pc
<_CrashMaster_> mostly dependant on the interface, but for that most part a mouse is a mouse is a mouse
<c1|freaky> splash screen :D thank you very much :D
<Jucato> glxinfo | grep render
<nox_> but you wont have high FPS rates
<Jucato> that will give you more definite info
<tom_> owkee thank you_Chrashmaster_
<thnee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-app-install/+bug/156041  i am experiencing this bug after installing package 'lyx'. any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156041 in gnome-app-install "gnome-app-install - "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" does not end" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<c1|freaky> how do i change the keyboard layout?
<Chrysalis> system settings/regional&language/keyboard layout
<c1|freaky> nm got it :C
<c1|freaky> :D
<c1|freaky> thanks
<c1|freaky> and how do i get more desktop effects?
<Chrysalis> i think you can do it from your xorg.conf too which i wonder if its the better way to go
<joshual> just installed kubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu install... then removed gnome... cant get sound kmix nothing available in current mixer
<fildo_> goodnight
<lyhana8> hi, ,y computer take a long time too boot, I think it's due to the fact it looks for a 'Resume Image' before doing normal boot. How can i drop this step ?
<joshual> Pici: still about?
<thnee> how can enable some sort of key combination to switch dekstops?
<abushady> how i can play real media on kubuntu any one can help please
<thnee> abushady: realplayer?
<nox_> abushady
<nox_> you can
<abushady> i can install realplayer
<abushady> how
<nox_> there should be a version of realplayer in the sources
<thnee> abushady: run the installer and follow the steos
<thnee> steps*
<Pici> joshual: kinda, whats up?
<abushady> thanks i will try
<prower> Hello :> In KDE4 with desktop effects enabled, whenever i exit a fullscreen opengl application or game, there is display corruption to the desktop (parts of it remain black) :< Does anyone know how I might be able to fix this?
<joshual> Pici: dont have any sound (kubuntu-desktop) and kmix is empty under current mixer
<Pici> joshual: I'm actually not so good with sound issues, and I don't even use KDE ;)
<joshual> oh Pici what do you use?
<Pici> Gnome
<nox_> abushady look for realplay in the packages
<joshual> Pici: with ubuntu?
<Pici> joshual: Yep.
<joshual> hmm ok
<nox_> I've some problems with the accuracy of my mouse after using a 16:10 tft. Any ideas?
<thnee> how do i change the number of virtual desktops with desktop effects enabled?
<Jucato> thnee: Compiz or KWin (KDE 4)?
<thnee> Jucato: compiz
<thnee> and kde 4
<Jucato> um.. #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> compiz uses a different system for virtual desktops that sometimes conflicts w/ KDE's
<thnee> Jucato: i can not find the settings manager for compiz anywhere
 * Jucato doesn't use it.. sorry
<thnee> i just think everything was moving so slow in kde4
<thnee> like it wasnt hardware accelerated
<thnee> Jucato: is this normal or can i enable something?
<Jucato> um.... not normal. you'll have to ask in #kubuntu-kde4 though
<thnee> ah
<Xbehave> thnee: to change the number of virtual desktops in compiz you need to install ccsm and go to general options
<surgy> Im having a sounds problem, everything looks right, alsa is loaded and running, and my video car(AC97) works fine. I get sound output when using vlc, but nothing else has sound at all..... can someone help please?
<vittorio> ciao
<surgy> ok now none of my sound is working at all.......
<abushady> HOW I CAN PLAY REAL MEDIA ON KUBUNTU
<JoshOvki> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<abushady> ubottu: this is not intended
<JoshOvki> abushady: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/StreamingVideo
<surgy> Im having a sounds problem, everything looks right, alsa is loaded and running, and my video car(AC97) works fine. I get sound output when using vlc, but nothing else has sound at all..... can someone help please?
<JoshOvki> abushady: if you read the details in that link you should be able to get it working
<crackhead_25_> hi all, how do i restart the xine engine for playing audio and video? i get the error that audio is being used when i try to run amarok.. i was running amarok a little bit ago. i shut it down. i dont know if it's still running in the background somewhere or something??
<Keaton> Greetz, #kubuntu, I have a mounting issue with my Sony MP3 player.
<JoshOvki> surgy: KDE3 or 4? (i have a small idea)
<surgy> 3
<Keaton> It used to mount automatically when I plugged it in, but after I dist-upgraded to Hardy it stopped working. Still works for my SD card reader and my USB stick, but my mp3 player isn't recognised.
<JoshOvki> surgy: ok, if you go into kcontrol and look in the sound section, do you get multiple devices shown?
<surgy> it has a drop down with two devices
<krati> hello everybody
<krati> ia m in deep problem
<abushady> how i can install realplayer on kubuntu 8.04
<surgy> !totem | abushady
<ubottu> abushady: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<krati> my keyboard has stopped working in one of the user accounts
<krati> i was just chatting iand it froze
<krati> i cant type a thing
<JoshOvki> surgy: ok, is the correct one selected?
<krati> and main thing is that virtual keyboard is also not working
<surgy> yes
<krati> but keyboard is working on Log In screen and this user account
<JoshOvki> surgy: hmmm, i should boot up my desktop to see what the settings look like there
<krati> plz help!
<surgy> JoshOvki: "VIA 8237"
<surgy> JoshOvki: you use the same sound card?
<krati> anybody
<surgy> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Pici> krati: you seem to be typing now
<_CrashMaster_> How do I use wine to install a windows app?
<krati> Pici: thats the catch
<JoshOvki> surgy: no im using a sound blaster something or anouter
<krati> Pici: i am using a different user account now
<krati> but in my own user account its now working
<krati> i rebooted several times but no help
<surgy> JoshOvki: i have been using kubuntu for almost two years now, and i have never even given sound a second though, becuase in all other releases it worked perfectly
<surgy> !wine _CrashMaster_
<ubottu> surgy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_CrashMaster_> surgy: nm I got it
<_CrashMaster_> thanks tho
<JoshOvki> surgy: lots of people are having issues with sound and hardy
<surgy> _CrashMaster_: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install wine
<krati> !keyboard krati
<ubottu> Factoid keyboard krati not found
<krati> !keyboard | krati
<surgy> _CrashMaster_: after it installs just type wine apllicationName
<crackhead_25_> hi how do i find out what device is using the sound, that it is "unavailable"???????
<surgy> crackhead_25_: lspci -v
<crackhead_25_> surgy: http://pastebin.ca/1020160
<JoshOvki> surgy: take a read of this  http://kubasik.net/blog/2008/03/31/sound-problems-in-ubuntu-hardy/
<crackhead_25_> surgy: you see that?
<krati> help1
<krati> HELP
<Xbehave> krati: whats your problem?
<krati> Xbehave: my keyboard isnt working in one of user accounts
<ricco79_> hello all
<krati> Xbehave: and that Virtual keyboard isnt too
<surgy> _CrashMaster_: run that as sudo
<_CrashMaster_> surgy: Whats going on now?
<krati> Xbehave: so sir?
<krati> Xbehave: can u help
<Xbehave> so neither your real or virtual keyboard work but only on 1 account? do they work in a VTT?
<Xbehave> im not sure i may be able to help but not 100%
<Xbehave> they work for other users fine tho
<krati> ya
<Xbehave> as that user does it work in a console, eg ctl+alt+f1
<joshual> trying to write an ubuntu iso to dvd, getting error that it wont fit, i'm using 4.7g dvds (its a dell remastered dvd) is it possible the dvd image was made for a larger dvd?
<surgy> _CrashMaster_: be more specific
<krati> ok
<krati> then>
<amerigo> ! games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<amerigo> ! games chat
<ubottu> Factoid games chat not found
<surgy> amerigo: try #linuxgames
<amerigo> surgy: thanks buddy
<crackhead_25_> surgy: did you see my pastebin?
<surgy> crackhead_25_: meet me in #myroom
<crackhead_25_> surgy: it says i need to be invited
<xjohnthomasx> surgy: i have to be invited
<amerigo> where i can download silet hill for kubuntu?
<surgy> nvm
<surgy> i saw you first paste with access denied
<amerigo> "silent hill" sorry
<surgy> becuase you were running a program without sudo
<xjohnthomasx> ohhhh
<xjohnthomasx> ok. one sec. you didnt say sudo.
<surgy> try it with sudo and repaste and then ill tell you that i dont know what your problem is.
<xjohnthomasx> surgy: http://pastebin.ca/1020174
<Pici> amerigo: You might be able to get it running under Wine
<surgy> xjohnthomasx: "i dont know what your problem is"
<xjohnthomasx> surgy: i launch amarok and try to play something, and it says audio device unavailable/busy?? i dont know why, or how to fix it
<amerigo> Pici: but i know that Wine is for Film or Avi .... isn't it?
<Pici> amerigo: Explain what you are trying to do again.
<xjohnthomasx> amerigo: wine is a windows emulator. it's a base upon which other programs run.
<amerigo> Pici: sorry but I'm newbye of linux system
<Jucato> xjohnthomasx: "is not".. hence the name "wine" :)
<surgy> xjohnthomasx: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<amerigo> Pici: I'm looking for a games that runs under linux
<_CrashMaster_> <--- Just got StarCraft working in Wine. This ought to make for a fun trip down memory lane.
<amerigo> Its name is SILENT HILL
<Pici> amerigo: Wine will allow you to play Windows games under linux.
<Pici> !wine | amerigo
<ubottu> amerigo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Jucato> *some* games
<surgy> amerigo look up Savage: Battle for Newerth in google
<Pici> !appdb | amerigo
<ubottu> amerigo: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<surgy> amerigo if you want to play games in linux try cedega
<Pici> Jucato: I thought I typed 'some'
<Pici> Cedega is commerical software.
<Jucato> Pici: oh :)
<amerigo> OK OK is clear...
<Pici> Jucato: I guess my fingers didn't listen to my brain.
<Jucato> hehe :)
<_CrashMaster_> Anyone up for some starcraft?
<surgy> Pici: whats wrong with commercial software?
<surgy> yeah
<surgy> _CrashMaster_: you have yim?
<_CrashMaster_> !yim
<ubottu> Factoid yim not found
<_CrashMaster_> Probably not
<Pici> surgy: iirc, Cedega costs money.
<Andi_> Who could tell me where the actions thet special keybindings execute are defined? Say like if I want to change the change of audio volume done with XF86AudioLowerVolume from -10% to -5%? XF86AudioLowerVolume is not a script I can find on my system like descibed on some pages.
<Jucato> surgy: I think he's just stating a fact
<surgy> Pici: $5.50 a month...... and its an excelent product
<surgy> Jucato: ok
<Jucato> surgy: he might go expecting that Cedega is both free (costs) and free software.
<maximummim> I have a problem with mount a partition on my linux embedded system (with ramdiskkernel), when I mount a disk scsi the file I copy into that mount directory was copied into disk and into memory... why? what I have to do?
<bradhex> I'm having problems with Kicker on Hardy Heron. I'
<Jucato> You?
<bradhex> I am apparently missing kcm_kicker.la and I can't configure any of the kicker settings
<joshual> !pure kde
<ubottu> Factoid pure kde not found
<joshual> !purekde
<ubottu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Daisuke_Ido> <surgy> Pici: $5.50 a month...... and its an excelent product <- except when you consider that wine has already surpassed it and the only benefit to cedega now is the copy protection assistance
<joshual> hey folks can anyone tell me how to remove kubuntu kde3 completely? i just want kde4 (but have both installed)
<surgy> Daisuke_Ido: its been a minute, when did wine get better DX support than cedega?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm reading up on some things, and apparently cedega isn't working off of an antiquated wine codebase anymore...
<Daisuke_Ido> my mistake, i apologize.  however, i still despise it on principle.
<_CrashMaster_> I assume that cedega is a WINE knockoff?
<Daisuke_Ido> it is
<joshual> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<molecule> neat. did you guys know IRC masks your password if you type it out.  ******. see
<bigbang14> i need to create a link between /usr/local/bin and /usr/lib/kde4/bin
<_CrashMaster_> ...
<_CrashMaster_> molecule: Trolling? For shame!
<molecule> ;p;
<maximummim> bigbang :  use ln  ("man ln" for help"
<bigbang14> maximummim: can that create permenent links?
<molecule> _CrashMaster_: http://bash.org/?244321
<molecule> please read
<Pici> molecule: Please take offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<molecule> ah ok
<Pici> or #kubuntu-offtopic
<maximummim> bigbang :  yes of course...
<PolitikerNEU> amerigo: Silent Hill 4 doesn't work in Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7189
<xjohnthomasx> surgy: did you see my new lspci with sudo?
<xjohnthomasx> surgy: the sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset command didnt do anything
<surgy> thats all i can do sorry
<joshual> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<xjohnthomasx> can anyone help me get my sound to work again? i try to run amarok, and it says sound unavialable device busy.. help????
<xjohnthomasx>  can anyone help me get my sound to work again? i try to run amarok, and it says sound unavialable device busy.. help????
<pteague> is mplayer or xine the default on kubuntu?
<PolitikerNEU> I think it's kaffeine
<emilsedgh> xine
<andy_> hey everyone, im having trouble with my SB live card. im using kde 3 and what happens is when i start the pc i can log into kde and once it starts to load applications it crashes and gives me the caps and the scroll lock flashing on my keyboard
<PolitikerNEU> xjohnthomasx: have you tried closing firefox and trying again? Accoring to a forum, this may work
<PolitikerNEU> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/xine-audio-output-unavailable.-device-is-busy.-359726/?s=750226fd7df941de8b17d7eda7c379d5
<xjohnthomasx> PolitikerNEU: yeah
<xjohnthomasx> no luck
<andy_> im thinking its the emu10k1 driver
<xjohnthomasx> PolitikerNEU: other ideas?
<Xbehave> im trying to compile some webcam drivers i get the error: "pusb-linux.h:5:23: error: linux/usb.h: No such file or directory" what package do i need for that?
<_CrashMaster_> Xbehave: Im no expert, but it sounds like need to download the kernel source
<llutz> Xbehave: install kernel-header
<norman_x> hi there
<Xbehave> i cant find kernel header but i have linux-2....-generic-headers installed do i need something else? 386? (im on mad64
<Xbehave> *amd
<llutz> Xbehave: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Xbehave> i already have that :( maybe the source is broken its alpha software
<Steve-cal> In Ubuntu Gnome, if I remember right, taking a screen snapshot is as easy as pressing the "Prt Scrn" button. If I do that in KDE, nothing gets copied to the clipboard that I can see. Do I need a special app for screenshots?
<Andi_> Where does KDE define keybindings like XF86AudioLowerVolume? Is it possible to change its definition?
<Xbehave> Steve-cal: there is ksnapshot, you can bind a key to in many ways but i think the preferd way is to //usr/share/applications/kde/keys.desktop
<Lenaud01> I did lspci and it says i have a broadcom BCM4310 I did sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter restarted machine and wireless still no go?? something more i need do with b43-fwcutter then just apt-get it?
<Xbehave> Lenaud01: yes you need the firmware thats just a tool to install it, the easiest way is to use resricted drivers manager
<xsacha> Lenaud01: fwcutter just cuts the firmware from the driver
<xsacha> Lenaud01: kubuntu has an automatic tool for installing broadcom drivers with Restricted Drivers Manager
<Lenaud01> what tool xsacha??
<Xbehave> Lenaud01: /usr/share/applications/kde/restricted-manager-kde.desktop should sort it out
<Lenaud01> put that in a console?
<TimS> Can i install kde 4 apps under KDE3
<xsacha> there you go
<Xbehave> TimS: yes
<xsacha> Lenaud01: alt+f2
<Xbehave> Lenaud01: yeah or get to it through menus its somewhere in settings
<Lenaud01> thanks will give that a shot
<xsacha> settings->hardware drivers i think
<xsacha> yeah, Hardware Drivers Manager
<xsacha> in System
<Steve-cal> Lenaud01: Or type command "sudo kcmshell System/restricted-manager-kde"
<Steve-cal> Xbehave: OK, I looked through that keys.desktop file, and I'm not understanding how is that going to bind my key? Don't I have to use xmodmap or something similar? Maybe I didn't understand your comment.
<Chrysalis> is there a way to move the navigation buttons/address bar/search bar to the main menu too bar and basically save me from an extra toolbar like i can do in firefox?
<xsacha> Steve-cal: over here, by default, print screen takes a screenshot and opens KSnapshot
<Steve-cal> xsacha: Hmmm, nothing happens when I hit "prt Scrn". Any idea of why I may not have that functionality?
<xsacha> no idea
<xsacha> try running ksnapshot from a konsole
<xsacha> maybe the program is broken
<llutz> Steve-cal: open xev and press PrtScrn to look if it gives the right symbol back
<Steve-cal> Xbehave, xsacha: Maybe I need to make it so pushing my print screen button launches ksnapshot? Any idea how to set this up? BTW, I can run ksnapshot fine from the console.
<Xbehave> Steve-cal: under miscellaneous i have window screenshot and desktop screenshot, but no normal screenshot
<Steve-cal> llutz: Yes, xev sees my print screen key just fine.
<joshual> hey folks unable to remove kio-umountwrapper getting error: E: kio-umountwrapper: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<xsacha> Steve-cal: what number is the key (hex number)
<joshual> help?
<andy_> so i read a few articles on a forum and it says to add noapic to my boot loader, but it still crashes with the sound card
<Steve-cal> xsacha:  keycode 111 (keysym 0xff61, Print)
<Xbehave> Steve-cal: you could bind ksnapshot to printscreen by either of those or under aplication shortcuts > graphics, but this has left me confused as to how mine works
<Xbehave> *command shortcuts
<sigma_1234> i wish someone would make kde4.1 packages for kubuntu . its so unfair that opensuse has them and we dont
<Xbehave> Steve-cal: are you using compiz ?
<Steve-cal> Xbehave: No, my monitor is too old to support it. :)
<Chrysalis> i am personally sticking with 3.5 for as long as i can
<joshual> nm got it
<xsacha> Steve-cal: keycode 111 (keysym 0xff61, Print)
<sigma_1234> i thought it would be really bad but 4.0.3 is surprisingly stable
<sigma_1234> only plasma has a few issues
<andy_> the funny thing about 4.0.4 is that i get sound with the sb live but not on 3.5
<xsacha> whoops i got disconnected?
<sigma_1234> well thats because kde4 has phonon
<andy_> whats that
<genii> Gah, plasma
<genii> That netsplit was fairly painless :)
<andy_> lol
<Xbehave> Steve-cal: yeah in that case simply binding printscrn to ksnapshot through command shortcuts or kmenu editor should work
<Steve-cal> Xbehave: OK, using command shortcuts under "keyboard shortcuts" in the System Manager fixed the problem. Thanks for the help. :)
<Xbehave> np
<Steve-cal> xsacha: Under your command shortcuts, does it show that kscreenshot is linked to the print screen key?
<xsacha> commands where?
<xsacha> Steve-cal: where is this?
<Steve-cal> xsacha: In your KDE System Settings program, under "keyboard shortcuts", click the tab for "command shortcuts" and see if ksnapshot is set to run with the print key.
<xsacha> oh found it
<xsacha> it's in KDED shortcuts
<xsacha> Print > Print
<xsacha> kwin has two print-screen related shortcuts too
<xsacha> ctrl+print and alt+print
<xsacha> Steve-cal: are you using kwin... or maybe compiz-fusion?
<Steve-cal> xsacha: No compiz-fusion, and I have no idea if I'm using kwin... how would I check?
<xsacha> kwin is default WM for kde
<sigma_1234> Ridell: whats the easiest way to install kde4.1 alpha on kubuntu?
<Steve-cal> xsacha: Then I assume I'm using it. :)
<xsacha> sigma_1234: install kubuntu 8.04
<xsacha> Steve-cal: yeah, dunno what the problem is
<advanced> !WINE
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<advanced> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Steve-cal> xsacha: And what is "KDED shortcuts"? You lost me on that.
<advanced> I want know how to uninstalll WINE .. but full with configuration
<advanced> any ideas ?
<sigma_1234> xsacha: theres only 4.0.4 packages. not 4.1 alpha ones
<xsacha> Steve-cal: oh im using KDE4.. i think it shows shortcuts differently.. it shows shortcuts by programs
<advanced> Because i must reinstalling wine...sudo apt-get remove wine its not for me
<xsacha> sigma_1234: 4.0.4 came out after the 4.1 alpha, im pretty sure
<advanced> and i want how to uninstall cedega
<xsacha> sigma_1234: there is a 4.0.x at the end of every month 'x'
<xsacha> sigma_1234: so at the end of this month, there will be a 4.0.5
<seb__> fr
<sigma_1234> yeah but i want to install kde4.1 alpha . opensuse has packages but not kubuntu
<Steve-cal> advanced: If nobody here steps in to help you, you might try #winehq
<xsacha> sigma_1234: i dont think you understand.. 4.0.4 > 4.1 alpha.. 4.04 came out after
<xsacha> sigma_1234: 4.1 alpha had an unstable API because a lot of stuff was rewritten, it was actually skipped in kubuntu... 4.0.4 then came out
<sigma_1234> but doesnt 4.1 alpha have new features that 4.0.4 doesnt?
<xsacha> sigma_1234: considering 4.1 alpha came out BEFORE 4.04, no
<xsacha> 4.1 has a broken plasma which was later fixed in 4.0.4, but thats about it
<xsacha> alpha
<sigma_1234> i see
<xsacha> about 2 weeks until 4.0.5 is released
<sigma_1234> is there a major difference between 4.0.3 and 4.0.4?
<xsacha> yeah
<weswh-> could anyone recommend a good utility for testing out new hardware? i just built a machine...running fine, but would like to run some extensive memory/cpu tests etc. make sure it's stable under high loads and such
<fildo> !mpg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Steve-cal> xsacha: Escuse me for interjecting, but why is a subsequent release numbered less than the previous one? (4.0.4 < 4.1)? Just curious.
<xsacha> sigma_1234: 4.0.4 is build requiring Qt4.4.. and is noticably fasteer
<xsacha> Steve-cal: 4.1 ALPHA :P
<xsacha> Steve-cal: it's actually not 4.1 at all
<xsacha> sigma_1234: Steve-cal: 4.0.x are monthly builds at the end of each month, 'x'. alphas and betas are scheduled releases depending to this Release Schedule: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Schedules/KDE4/4.1_Release_Schedule
<sigma_1234> are you sure 4.0.4 is running qt4.4?
<xsacha> alpha 1 was released on april 22, for example. 4.0.4 was released at the end of april (30th or so)
<xsacha> sigma_1234: 4.0.4 required Qt4.4... it isnt possible to compile it without Qt4.4
<Steve-cal> weswh: A really good RAM memory tester is memtest86.
<xsacha> sigma_1234: plasma and a lot of other kde stuff moved to Qt4.4-only around kde4.1 alpha time which is why a lot of stuff was broken then and then fixed in 4.0.4
<xsacha> APIs rewritten and so on
 * sigma_1234 how big is the download to update from 4.0.3 to 4.0.4?
<xsacha> actually KDE 4.1 Beta 1 is tagged in 3 days by the way
<xsacha> sigma_1234: unless you have a package manager like conary that updates files individually instead of packages, you'll probably need to install whole packages (over 300 megs?)
<Xbehave> 3 whole days!!!!!!!11e^i pi()
<sigma_1234> will there be beta 1 packages available?
<drenz> join #ubuntu
<drenz> srry
<shaffy> can someone tell me a compression program similar in capability to WinRar for Kubuntu?  i find Ark to be horrible.
<xsacha> sigma_1234: they will probabyl wait for 4.0.5
<xsacha> shaffy: you can run winrar in linux
<sigma_1234> i thought that the kde 4.1 alpha and beta releases were seperate from the kde 4.0.x releases
<shaffy> xsacha: you mean via wine?
<xsacha> sigma_1234: thats correct, they go by different timelines.. 4.0.x is like a monthly build
<xsacha> shaffy: no
<xsacha> shaffy: i mean go to their website http://rarlabs.com/download.htm download the RAR for linux version
<Pici> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<xsacha> shaffy: you could also use that.. unrar-free
<shaffy> xsacha: i believe both are command line interfaces only, correct?
<xsacha> yes
<sigma_1234> but its the same codebase being added to all the time right?
<xsacha> shaffy: winrar works in wine with a GUI if thats what you want
<shaffy> xsacha: do you know of a kubuntu alternative? (with a GUI that is)
<sigma_1234> xsacha: are you running 4.0.4?
<xsacha> sigma_1234: yeah
<xsacha> shaffy: kubuntu will run all programs that other linux distros run
<xsacha> shaffy: whats wrong with running winrar through wine?
<advanced> !emerald
<ubottu> Factoid emerald not found
<advanced> !emerald-theme
<ubottu> Factoid emerald-theme not found
<sigma_1234> xsacha: does your dolphin hav tabbed browsing?
<shaffy> xsacha: i guess i just want to get away from windows programs... they make me feel disloyal. lol
<xsacha> sigma_1234: that was added after 4.0.4
<xsacha> sigma_1234: about 10 days ago i think
<xsacha> shaffy: there are linux ones with a gui, but they really suck (eg. linuxrar)
<sigma_1234> xsacha: so it will be in 4.0.5 right?
<xsacha> sigma_1234: yes
<xsacha> shaffy: what was your problem with Ark? i think it has a problem with passworded rar files but that's about it -- works for every other .rar i know of
<alexbobp> I want to use an up-to-date operating system without having beta software thrust upon me.  How do I switch back to firefox 2?
<shaffy> xsacha: yeah, i just wanted to get away from it, period.
<shaffy> anyway, no worries.
<advanced> i have one problem now...how to do ...emerald start when i start Linux ?
<shaffy> thanks xsacha.  i'll figure something out.  :D
<xsacha> shaffy: mm just googled and found aKu
<shaffy> xsacha: what terms did you google?
<xsacha> shaffy: try this: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Archiving/aKu-37782.shtml
<xsacha> its rar utility designed for KDE4
<xsacha> shaffy: here, kapps link: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/aKu?content=78839
<xsacha> looks good
<afeijo> hi all
<afeijo> I'm trying to download kubuntu 64bits, it exists?
<xsacha> it sure does.. im talking to you on it :)
<shaffy> xsacha: thanks.  i appreciate the help!
<xsacha> shaffy: no probs
<advanced> !compix
<ubottu> Factoid compix not found
<advanced> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<xsacha> afeijo: should be on every kubuntu mirror along with the 32bit version
<afeijo> checking kubuntu.org
<afeijo> should I get hardy or kde4?
<xsacha> hardy is the latest version.. it comes in 2 versions: kde3 and kde4
<xsacha> kde4 is unstable and not feature complete. but it looks very pretty
<xsacha> the former is reason why kde3 version exists
<afeijo> its for a VM, so, could be kde4
<xsacha> yeah kde4 should be fine for vm
<afeijo> ups, 64 bits for AMD? I have core 2 quad
<xsacha> sure
<afeijo> they should mention that
<afeijo> eh, they do hahaha
<afeijo> doh me
<xsacha> direct rendering would make your kde4 look much nicer though..
<xsacha> (thats not possible in vm though :()
<afeijo> yeah, I know
<afeijo> I have kubuntu 8 hardy at home, with core 2 duo
<xsacha> :)
<afeijo> I will try a livecd there with kde4
<afeijo> or another partition
<joshual> grrr trying to burn the dell-ubuntu-reinstall iso to dvd but it wont fit on a 4.7... says its 5.0gb seems odd they would make it so i would need an 8.4gb dvd disk, am i doing something odd?
<advanced> I HAVE PROBLEM WITH FLASH
<llutz> don't shout
<advanced> sound in flash videos doesnt work
<xsacha> advanced: what browser?
<advanced> firefox
<advanced> but in konqueoror doesnt work too
<xsacha> does your sound work at all?
<advanced> only when i see flash videos
<advanced> doestn work
<advanced> normally works
<xsacha> are you using the flash 10 beta?
<advanced> i mean flash-nonfree plugin
<xsacha> k i thinkthats flash 9
<romunov> how do i turn on "old school" behaviour - highlight on mouse click, not mouse over?
<xsacha> romunov: for icons?
<xsacha> romunov: it is in system settings -> mouse
<xsacha> romunov: http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/5706/user1nj5.png
<Xbehave> i seam to be having a problem with web browsing and apt-get but not torrents or irc? any ideas?
<oni_shadow> bonjour
<Xbehave> !fr  :P
<ubottu> Factoid fr  :p not found
<Xbehave> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<oni_shadow> y a t'il qulq'un de balaise niveau résaux?
<Xbehave> if its empty we can try and sort it out here tho
<Myxb> hi! my laptop "power" button stopped to bring up logou menu when i press it. how to fix it?
<eMaX> anyone here knows how to compile a KDE4 module? I downloaded the source of kdegraphics-kde4-4.0.4 and want to recompile it. I get as far as getting cmake configure my make file. But then on make I get "Qt" was not declared
<pgquiles__> Riddell: ping
<pgquiles__> eMaX: why don't you download the .dsc, .diff.gz and .orig.tar.gz and use dpkg-source -x file.dsc, then dpkg-buildpackage ?
<eMaX> ok wait
<oni_shadow> hum I tried to explain my problem in the kubuntu french chanell but no one is answerieng me :/ is ther someone good in network who can help me?
<eMaX> I have downloaded the source using apt-get source kdegraphics-strigi-plugins-kde4
<eMaX> c'est quoi ta question
<oni_shadow> ben enfait
<Lenaud01> I used lspci and it shows my wireless to be broadcom bcm4310 so I did sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter and then restarted but wireless is still not going do I need do something more with fwcutter or how do I get bcm4310 wireless working :(
<oni_shadow> d'un momant a l'autre ma conec a cesser de fonctioner
<Myxb> hi! my laptop "power" button stopped to bring up logou menu when i press it. how to fix it?
<oni_shadow> et ping -c6 google.fr ne marchai pas unknow host alors que ping -c6 208.69.34.230 oui
<oni_shadow> j'ai penser a un dns mais en essayant d'en metre un
<eMaX> pb de resolution regarde /etc/resolv.conf
<pgquiles__> eMaX: now do dpkg-source -x kdegraphics-strigi-plugins-kde4.dsc
<oni_shadow> je pouvai naviquer que sur quelque site pas tout :/
<pgquiles__> eMaX: go into the directory, change what you want and do dpkg-buildpackage
<eMaX> pgquiles__: it tells me cannot open ./kdegraphics-strigi-plugins-kde4.dsc
<oni_shadow>  generated by NetworkManager, do not edit!
<oni_shadow> nameserver 80.10.246.1
<oni_shadow> nameserver 80.10.246.132
<oni_shadow> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<eMaX> I did not get a .dsc file
<eMaX> oni_shadow: et ton 80.10.246.1 existe et repond ou bien
<eMaX> oni_shadow: ok ton router a l'adresse 192.168.1.1, c'est bien ca?
<duane> I used lspci and it shows my wireless to be broadcom bcm4310 so I did sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter and then restarted but wireless is still not going do I need do something more with fwcutter or how do I get bcm4310 wireless working :(
<oni_shadow> ben efait au debu dans dhclien j'ai pi prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220; ac les meme dns dans resorv
<pgquiles__> eMaX: well, then something's wrong with yoru download
<oni_shadow> et 192.168.1.1 c'est la passerelle et mon routeur c'est 192.168.1.254 (livebox)
<eMaX> pgquiles__: ok let me try again probably the idea to use apt-get source was wrong or doesn't afterwards work together with the dpkg-source
<oni_shadow> merci de m'aidef :)
<oni_shadow> m'aider*
<Lenaud01> sorry about the double post did not realize this was freenode also
<pgquiles__> eMaX: anyway, you can just do tar xf kdegraphics-strigi-plugins-kde4.orig.tar.gz; gunzip -c kdegraphics-strigi-plugins-kde4.diff.gz | patch -p1 -d kde-graphics-strigi-plugins-kde4
<uga> oni_shadow: lol, nice expression (maider ==basque gal name)
<eMaX> enfin je vois pas normalement depuis ta passerelle tu peux faire un ping
<Paco_Paco>  where can i get new voice synths for ksayit ... and the ktts speech engine
<uga> oni_shadow: was that french?
<eMaX> pgquiles__: I was first looking to get a download of the source that contains those strigi-plugins
<oni_shadow> yep
<pgquiles__> eMaX: you mean the strigi-plugins package?
<eMaX> yes
<uga> oni_shadow: for help in french, you could go better to #kubuntu-fr
<pgquiles__> eMaX: you've got your answer
<eMaX> I did apt-get source kdegraphics-strigi-plugins-kde4
<oni_shadow> it said thank for helping me merci de m'aider...
<oni_shadow> yes but no one is answering
<uga> ahk, my french isn't good enough ;)
<pgquiles__> eMaX: if you want ubuntu packages for strigi 0.5.9, take a look at my PPA: http://launchpad.net/~pgquiles/+archive
<Lenaud01> people able see what i post right never used xchat lol?
<Paco_Paco>  where can i get new voice synths for ksayit ... and the ktts speech engine... please anyone
<eMaX> pgquiles__: wait a minute are you the one developing these plugins?
<pgquiles__> eMaX: no
<oni_shadow> well it's not so bad it maks me improve my english
<pgquiles__> eMaX: but they hang around #strigi
<oni_shadow> eMaX oui personne ne voi et c'est plutot embetant :/ devrais-je reinstaller kubuntu?
<eMaX> :) These things contain what konqueror uses to generate preview thumbnails which is what I want to do something with
<eMaX> oni_shadow: surement pas
<oni_shadow> en gros je l'ai dans l'os parceque personne ne peu m'aider et reinstaller le sisteme ne changera rien...
<Pici> oni_shadow: #kubuntu-fr please.  #kubuntu is english only, sorry.
<kreib> best python editor on kubuntu? no emacs or vim please
<hydrogen> nano!
<hydrogen> kate!
<hydrogen> ed!
<Pici> cat
<eMaX> yes
<Pici> kreib: Perhaps Kdevelop, I'm not sure if it does python
<el1te> how do i get java to work with firefox 2.0 with 8.04 kde remix
<kreib> kate is quite good, but it doesnt seem to understand ython indenting
<kreib> kate is quite good, but it doesnt seem to understand python indenting
<milje> j
<el1te>  installed the freeflash plugin
<el1te> for firefox 2.0
<milje> hello
<oni_shadow> eMaX maybe it can help with this curent configuration I can surf on some web site like google but not all most of the web site doens work (2/3)
<milje> does someone know why ubuntu freezes when the battery is filled up
<Lenaud01> I did sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter and then restarted my bcm4310 broadcom is still not working is there something else I need do??
<el1te> can somone help me with java? you must all have yours working
<el1te> what do i need to do to get it to work
<Lenaud01> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller (rev01)
<Lenaud01> I did sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Lenaud01> anything else need be done or it should work? cause mine is not :(
<milje> ok
<tux> i have a problem with the splashscreen
<tux> how can i reinstall that?
<DreadKnight> i'm on kubuntu hardy and i can't manage to run an install.sh script
<DreadKnight> dread@Freezing-Moon:~/Plone-3.1$ sudo ./install.sh standalone
<DreadKnight> sudo: ./install.sh: command not found
<DreadKnight> please help
<toens> tux, kdmtheme maybe? dunno
<tux> toens: this goes to all splashscreens
<tux> no matter what i change it to
<Lenaud01> I did sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter and then restarted my bcm4310 broadcom is still not working is there something else I need do??
<Paco_Paco>  where can i get new voice synths for ksayit ... and the ktts speech engine
<milje> hi
<brian_> hey all
<brian_> im trying to set up a usb wireless nic with wpa.  the interface seems to be working.  i followed a tutorial to download and compile a 3rd party kernel module.  it claims to support wpa
<brian_> i set up me /etc/network/interfaces file as described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236
<brian_> none of the gui apps seem to support wpa (knetworkmanager, wlassitant, etc.)
<Paco_Paco>  where can i get new voice synths for ksayit ... and the ktts speech engine
<samuel> hola
<milje> NAME
<samuel> alguien podria explicarme porque no hay modo alguno de instalar mi nvidia?
<_myrtille_> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<brian_> samuel:  tambien soy un usario nuevo, pero probablemente tienies que activar un repository
<brian_> yeah, and that
<brian_> is there a #kubuntu-wireless room?
<uga> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<uga> it was a nice try, that might help though
<uga> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<uga> shame
<el1te> hey
<el1te> in adept update im trying to install java....it wants me to agree but i cant
<uga> el1te: you could do that on the konsole
<el1te> how do i enter the "show details" windows so it can take a keyboard command"
<milje> /?
<el1te> this is kubuntu through adept update...should be simple to enter that window right?
<el1te> i can see the agreement
<el1te> blue background
<el1te> and has text
<uga> el1te: should be, but I recall some problem like that long ago
<uga> I don't use adept too often for that reason
<icewaterman> can i migrate from kubuntu to ubuntu by removing kubuntu-desktop and installing ubuntu-desktop?
<el1te> well this is a fresh install and its default settings...it should at least update
<uga> icewaterman: you shoul,d better ask #ubuntu for that? =)
<el1te> i mean the update notifier is on by default
<el1te> letting me know i need to finish updateing this package
<el1te> everytime i boot it tells me i have unfinished updates i neeed to install
<uga> icewaterman: it's like going to channel #windows and asking... how can i uninstall windows and install linux, guys? =)
<dmbkiwi> for some reason all the icons from my home directory are now showing up on my desktop, but there's nothing in the Desktop foler.  If I delete something form the desktop, it gets deleted from my home folder.  What is going on?  Any clues on fixing it?
<el1te> this is in adept-update come on someone
<el1te> basic default settings
<el1te> you cant tell me this is broken with a stable release
<uga> el1te: I told you... open konsole. then type "apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade"
<uga> and do that in the konsole
<uga> you won't regret
<el1te> i know linux i been doing it since 1999 i want to help someone at a computer store so he can use this
<SSJ_GZ> dmbkiwi: I've seen lots of people with this issue.  Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782316
<el1te> its gonna have to work
<el1te> easily
<el1te> for his customers
<uga> =)
<Paco_Paco>  where can i get new voice synths for ksayit ... and the ktts speech engine
<uga> el1te: I'm sure as shit it's broken ;)
<el1te> he is even going to by tech support which no one does
<uga> el1te: and I'm sure riddell welcomes patches
<DreadKnight> i'm on hardy i can't manage to run an install.sh file from konsole... wtf man?!
<Paco_Paco>  where can i get new voice synths for ksayit ... and the ktts * engine
<Paco_Paco> AJUTO
<Paco_Paco> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<el1te> is it sudo -i i need to do?
<Paco_Paco> !voice synths
<ubottu> Factoid voice synths not found
<Paco_Paco> !ktts
<ubottu> Factoid ktts not found
<Paco_Paco> !kttsmgr
<ubottu> Factoid kttsmgr not found
<Paco_Paco> !text to speech
<ubottu> Factoid text to speech not found
<Paco_Paco> !help me plz
<ubottu> Factoid help me plz not found
<genii> !info festival | Paco_Paco
<ubottu> paco_paco: festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<Paco_Paco> ty genii are there more btw?
<uga> el1te: can I suggest a temporary workaround?
<uga> el1te: you could install gnome's apt frontend
<Paco_Paco> genii i have festival already
<genii> Paco_Paco: Tehre are, but festival is the main one used
<Paco_Paco> where can i get the others
<aaroncampbell> I set up my sound following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and while it works now, I have to have all the sound controls at 100% (in alsamixer and amarok) just to hear my music
<uga> el1te: usually gnome management stuff works better than kde one. Honest, I had that for proxying crap too
<el1te> i try and do apt-get dist-upgrade and its telling me my resources are locked
<el1te> now what
<genii> Paco_Paco: There is espeak for instance
<uga> el1te: you need to close adept
<el1te> i dont have it running i dont think
<genii> Paco_Paco: espeak is in the repositories, install from Adept or so
<uga> uhm...
<el1te> it did have problem closing
<Paco_Paco> espeak isnt in the repos genii i tried to download and install it earlier
<uga> el1te: it must be the apt client that was left running
<uga> el1te: killall -9 apt
<el1te> i tell it dont start when i reboot but it keeps starting too
<uga> el1te: that should fix it
<el1te> no process killed?
<uga> weird
<Paco_Paco> ok nvm got it thanks genii
<uga> then it might just be that the lock file wasn't removed...
<uga> el1te: do you see where the lock file is?
<dmbkiwi> SSJ_GZ: thanks for the link.  Only problem is that the fix refers to something under "System Settings->System Administration->Paths" - I can't find that.
<uga> ie, does apt tell you when it says it's locked?
<el1te> apt-get update mostly updates but then says resources temporarily unavailable
<genii> Paco_Paco: You're welcome
 * uga needs to rush, friend wiatin gfor a coffee
<el1te> ./var/lib/dpkg/lock
<uga> el1te: that's because something created a lock file that prevents you from reusing the database. you could remove the lock, if you know where it is
<uga> el1te: ahk. Then just rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<uga> and try again
<el1te> says another process is using it maybe
<uga> yes, that's possibly because adept didn't close properly
<SSJ_GZ> dmbkiwi: Ah - Personal -> Paths
<SSJ_GZ> dmbkiwi: Ah - Personal -> About Me -> Paths, rather
<el1te> dpkg was interupted i must reconfigure
<el1te> omfg
<uga> el1te: it'll be fine, don't worry
<dmbkiwi> SSJ_GZ: Thanks - found it through the Konqueror services menu.  Sorry, not used to the non-default kde stuff that kubuntu does yet.
<el1te> ok its updating
<uga> el1te: follow the instructions. It will show you the java configuration etc
<dmbkiwi> SSJ_GZ: thanks again for the help.
<SSJ_GZ> dmbkiwi: Ditto :)
<uga> el1te: now you will be fine
<SSJ_GZ> dmbkiwi: np :)
<el1te> there is no way i can help the guy at the computer store with this rls
<el1te> his customers would flip
<uga> el1te: if you install the gnome updating tools it's possibly better
<uga> but I don't use gui for that task, so I cannot tell
<uga> I jsut can say gnome admin stuff is more mature in *buntu
<el1te> is ubuntu more stable?
<uga> el1te: ubuntu == kubuntu, just with a gnome gui
<uga> el1te: you can use ubuntu tools under kubuntu
<uga> you just need to install them through adept or whatever you want
<uga> it's the same distribution, just a different gui
<uga> sorry, I have to go now. Hopefully you'll be fine now
<uga> cya
<el1te> his clients are used to windows im sure thats why i picked kubuntu for him
<el1te> how do i remove a package with apt-get is it 'apt-get rm package nane'
<el1te> 'apt-get uninstall package name'?
<genii> apt-get remove <name>    optionally with --purge to get rid of the conf files
<brian_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73 <---is section 3.1 something i should follow as a kubuntu user?
<brian_> regarding stting up /etc/network/interfaces for wpa
<el1te> apt-get has got problems
<genii> el1te: usually used with sudo in front also
<el1te> i cant instal or remove it
<genii> el1te: eg: sudo apt-get install something                   or:   sudo apt-get remove --purge somethingelse
<el1te> k 1 sec
<el1te> what is somethingelse mean
<genii> el1te: If the thing was installed not through package manager but by compiling or by some binary install file then you will not be able to remove it with apt-get, by the way
<genii> el1te: "somethingelse" is just meaning some packagename
<el1te> it was a bad an unfinished install through adept
<toens> adept has a gui thing called 'reinstall'
<el1te> yea but adept is broken when java wants me to agree
<el1te> i cant agree
<el1te> i see the new console type looking window where i should agree
<el1te> but i cant
<genii> el1te: Hit TAB key until the button is selected, then hit enter
<el1te> checking
<el1te> i dont see reinstall in adept
<el1te> but i did find purge
<el1te> i think i can reinstall
<el1te> backtrace
<el1te> fawk
<el1te> i hope there is an update for this quick cause this is basic stuff here
<el1te> something is broken bad
<el1te> rebooting
<icewaterman> uga|away: not really
<el1te> im experienced with linux..been using slackware since 1999
<el1te> off and on...and if its messing with me i feel sorry for a n00b
<el1te> when i boot i get error saying something about kdesudo
<el1te> before i get to desktop
<el1te> or at desktop
<ubeth> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<ubeth> help
<ubeth> !help
<genii> ubeth: Better just to ask the channel what your question is and see if anyone knows the solution
<ubeth> can you tell me , , , how to install amarok mp3 in my kubuntu gutsy gibbon ? ?
<genii> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubeth> !mp3
<sneedly> !twin view
<ubottu> Factoid twin view not found
<Xbehave> !ati > Xbehave
<el1te> what is apt-get search command
<sneedly> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<el1te> or apt-get find
<Xbehave> apt:/// in konqueror also works
<sneedly> !MultiHead
<ubottu> Factoid multihead not found
<el1te> wow this is trash
<el1te> who approved this for release
<Xbehave> what apt:///
<Daisuke_Laptop> el1te: apt-cache search
<el1te> thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> or just search in adept or synaptic
<sneedly> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubeth> you know source list for kubuntu ???
<ubeth> you know source list for kubuntu ???
<el1te> when i power on i get error when i get to desktop "ps -A
<el1te> grr
<el1te> wrong comp
<genii> ubeth: The webpages from the bot explain exactly how to add the medibuntu sources into your list of repositories. Just follow the instructions
<DreadKnight> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<brendan_> Hi, i'm trying to upgrade a computer from feisty to gutsy (so i can upgrade it from gutsy to hardy)
<brendan_> but the upgrade failes when installing kmail, because it conflicts with a file in the the older kpilot package
<brendan_> if after it fails, i install kpilot, then kmail, it works properly, and i can restart the upgrade and everything is ok
<el1te> finally getting it to install
<el1te> sudo -i dont work correct
<brendan_> i have to do this to a bunch of machines, so is there a way to fix the update process so it works properly?
<el1te> have to do 'sudo command' each time
<el1te> whats the sun-java firefox plugin called
<el1te> i thought it was 'sun-java5-plugin'
<el1te> oh maybe dslreports uses java6
<el1te> 1 sec
<el1te> nope
<el1te> is there a java plugin for firefox
<Itaku> i cant get sound working on amarok
<Itaku> i take that back
<Itaku> i cant get sound working at all
<Itaku> everything is ok in alsamixer
<el1te> is JAVA broken with kubuntu 8.04
<el1te> i cant get the bitch to work
<guilhermeblanco> el1te: afaik you're unable to run JRE in Firefox-2... that's the only issue I know
<Itaku> !language el1te
<ubottu> Factoid language el1te not found
<alexbobp> With kubuntu 7.10, when I plugged in my mp3 player, it showed up in "storage media".  now, with 8.04, it doesn't even show up for lsusb.  Does Ubuntu 8.04 have a new handling for mp3 players?
<Itaku> !language | el1te
<ubottu> el1te: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<el1te> i installed java5 jre and java6 jre and konq and firefox dont work
<el1te> can someone tell me if JAVA is broken
<guilhermeblanco> el1te: in firefox-2 this does not work
<el1te> thats all i want to know
<el1te> how about konqueror of firefox3?
<el1te> does konqueror need a special plugin
<guilhermeblanco> el1te: it's possible that it works in firefox (which is now 3b5)
<guilhermeblanco> you can try to manually install it
<el1te> its installed so adept says
<el1te> java5 jre and java6 jre are both installed
<el1te> through adept
<el1te> does konqueror need a special plugin
<guilhermeblanco> java5 and java6 may work with firefox3... if it doesn't, try to install the jre plugin manually
<guilhermeblanco> dunno about konqueror
<genii> Or icedtea
<el1te> can you test it real quick
<el1te> http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest <<<click a java link
<genii> !info icedtea-java7-jre
<ubottu> icedtea-java7-jre (source: icedtea-gcjwebplugin (1.0-0ubuntu5)): Java runtime based on OpenJDK (transitional package). In component universe, is extra. Version 7~b24-1.6-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<el1te> at that link is both flash and java speed tests
<axel_> Hello! A simple Question: How to change between tabs with shortcuts in Konqueror?
<el1te> genii does that repo have to be added to adept or is it enabled by default install
<genii> el1te: Just make sure Universe repository is enabled in Adept
<el1te> will it also do a dist-upgrade or anything like that
<el1te> i mean with auto update notifier comes on is it gonna have new non-stable updates avail
<genii> el1te: No. It will rescan the repositories and give a new list which includes whatever is in the additional repositories you've added
<trixon> axel_ ctrl+page up/down
<el1te> is that repo a non-stable repo
<genii> el1te: The only way to get unstable updates is to tinker with conf file of apt. Otherwise default is stable only
<axel_> trixon: Thank you!
<axel_>  Iis it also possible to change to a specific tab?
<el1te> k
<el1te> looking for universe stuff in adept
<el1te> under the 3rd party software tab i dont see any universe
<Xbehave> is the source code for all packages e
<genii> el1te: Universe repository is not 3rd party stuff. It's from Canonical.
<Xbehave> avalible in
<genii> !universe
<el1te> universe i think was on by default cause when i search for icedtea it shows up
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<el1te> is openjdk java what we are all switching too these days?
<Xbehave> is the source code for all packages avalible in the repos? because i wanted to look at the code behind a kicker applet and cant seam to find it?
<el1te> sun-java is done?
<weswh-> el1te: you still need sun java for some things, to my knowledge
<el1te> when you request install of icedtea-java7-plugin it dont automatically get java7 JRE
<weswh-> but if you're trying to run a free system
<genii> el1te: Sun java 6 version currently has problems with this release of ubuntu. They will release their own version 7 soon which will remedy this but not out yet
<el1te> just to let you all know
<el1te> then sun-java6 prob has problems with all linux distros right?
<uga> el1te: hi there, sill having java issues? =(
<el1te> genii is helping me out
<el1te> he knows alot
<uga> good
<genii> el1te: Some info on it with a workaround listed for 6 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-621864.html
<Pennycook> What's the problem with Java 6?  I personally have more problems with OpenJDK
<uga> he's the genie of the lamp ;)
<genii> uga: Hehe :)
<genii> I'm playing hooky from work right now so if I don't reply for a long time assume the boss came and grabbed me....
<axel_> In Firefox it would be [Alt]+ a digit. To change to a specific tab. But what's the counterpart in Konqueror?
<Odd-rationale> axel_: well ctrl+,/. is left/right
<el1te> omg this is horrible
<el1te> java dont work with hardy?
<el1te> omg
<Pennycook> el1te: My Java works perfectly, except for in-browser applets and Java Web Start.  (But those two things have always had problems on 64 bit)
<el1te> im talking java for www.myspace.com or www.youtube.com
<el1te> or www.dslreports.com
<el1te> got to have java working if you have a web browser
<uga> Pennycook: an example of non-working web?
<uga> el1te: where does java fail fro you in youtube.com?
<el1te> youtube is using flash right?
<Pennycook> uga: This doesn't work for me http://www-stat.stanford.edu/~naras/jsm/NormalDensity/NormalDensity.html
<uga> el1te: yes
<jussi01> el1te: youtube works fine  for me
<Pennycook> el1te: Flash =/= Java
<el1te> let me get you link
<uga> el1te: you said java though
<el1te> http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest
<el1te> click java
<axel_> Odd-rationale: Thank you!
<uga> el1te: what am I meant to see?
<Odd-rationale> axel_: if you go to settings --> configure shorcuts, you can see all others shorcuts and even set one to go to tab 1, tab 2, etc...
<weltenkind> Hallo
<kiran> can some1 help me here im not able to install .deb files
<_CrashMaster_> are you getting an error?
<kiran> no error messages it just stops suddenly in between
<weltenkind> there is a little picture next to my cursor and since I updated kbuntu it's blinking all the time. bug?
<ubeth> fuck that damn shit for ubuntu
<ubeth> i love slackware . . . .
<genii> kiran: If you try from commandline: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb                             does it give any informative errors or mesages?
<genii> !language > ubeth
<guilhermeblanco> !language | ubeth
<ubottu> ubeth: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rupert> minchia
<rupert> parlano tutti strano
<rupert> qua
<ubeth> i don't care . . . .
<rupert> cmq buonasera
<ubeth> ubottu: i don't care
<ubottu> Factoid i don't care not found
<rupert> sisisis
<el1te> when is sun-java7 going to work with firefox
<guilhermeblanco> Sometimes I love when operators are online
<weltenkind> can somebody help me
<el1te> i mean when is sun-java7 coming out
<el1te> java6 has been out for long time
<ubeth> i love slackware
<ubeth> fuckkin ubuntu
<el1te> slackware is my fav disrro but i been using it since 1999
<el1te> for n00bs kubunu is good
<ubeth> good
<ubeth> n00bs ? ? ?
<ubeth> saha ieu teh ? ?
<el1te> you know what i mean
<guilhermeblanco> ubeth: just curious... if you love Slackware so much... what are you doing here?
<genii> el1te: PErhaps you may find that info somewhere off of http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2007/08/09/looking-ahead-to-java-7.html
<weltenkind> does sb want to help me with this supid picture next to my cursor
<el1te> you can do anything in any linux distro that you can in any other linux distro...package management is only thing that changes
<weltenkind> i want rm
<ubeth> guilhermeblanco : just looking around . . .hahahahaha
<el1te> genii checking site...thanks for link
<genii> el1te: np
<rkroetch_> ubeth: I used slackware extensively for 6 years, now I have moved my computers over to Kubuntu. I still love Slackware, but Kubuntu has some things that are better, just as slackware has advantages
<guilhermeblanco> ubeth: so, please watch your language...
<el1te> that article is from 08/09/2007
<el1te> they were on snapshot b16
<genii> el1te: The links on it are still relevent :)
<guilhermeblanco> ubeth: otherwise any operator may kick and ban you... I'm not one... but I'm alerting you
<ubeth> OK,,up to U
<rkroetch_> ubeth: What I've found, is if you don't have time to compile your own GCC and Xorg, Kubuntu is a very nice alternative, however, if you are only here to bash a distro, you should leave.
<ubeth> rkroetch : i don't fuckin care about your fuckin mouth
<genii> !ops ubeth language, abuse
<ubottu> genii: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubeth> hahahahahaha
<Maaatin> hi guys.
<ubeth> Maaatin : please don't use kubuntu
<Maaatin> too late.
<ubeth> Maaatin : why ? ? ?
<toens> what about windows xp then?
<Maaatin> already upgraded from 7.10 8.04
<Maaatin> i've got a problem, which is the following: when i boot hardy (upgraded today) it fails. :/
<guilhermeblanco> ubeth: use windows vista
<Maaatin> when i use recovery mode i see the message "begin: waiting for root file system"
<narothepharoh> is there any programs other than devede that can convert movie files to .iso?
<ubeth> guilhermeblanco : moh
 * pookey moos
<ubeth> guilhermeblanco : fuckin windows also
<guilhermeblanco> ubeth: it's a nice os... you should try it and play in windows channel
<guilhermeblanco> but please, don't do it here
<ubeth> guilhermeblanco : why ???
<Maaatin> come on guys, don't fight and help me.. i'm desperate :/
<guilhermeblanco> Maaatin: what's your issue
<Maaatin> 20:19 < Maaatin> when i use recovery mode i see the message "begin: waiting for root file system"
<guilhermeblanco> you may have corrupted your / partition
<Maaatin> (when i don't use recovery mode i can only see that black screen with that kubuntu logo)
<guilhermeblanco> any possibility to reinstall kubuntu?
<Maaatin> i doubt, i can access from this live-cd
<ubeth> fuckin this forum
<Maaatin> well.. i don't want to :/
<ubeth> fuckin ubuntu
<ubeth> fuckin kubuntu
<ubeth> fuckin xubuntu
<ubeth> fuckin edubuntu
<ubeth> fuckin you all
<t> ubeth: try to play nice, please :)
<guilhermeblanco> Maaatin: I had some hard times with 8.04... I had to reinstall it three times to get everything ok
<Maaatin> hm.
<ubeth> fuckin you all
<ubeth> JANCOK
<genii> !ops | ubeth
<ubottu> ubeth: Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<guilhermeblanco> I had dvd issue, knotify issue
<guilhermeblanco> thanks t and jussi01
<Maaatin> i _really_ don't want to.. i don't think i CAN reinstall it.
<t> np
<narothepharoh> is there any programs other than devede that can convert movie files to .iso?
<pookey> t: ... not... t as in.. the t that would remember me if I were to ask if that's t? :)
<guilhermeblanco> Maaatin: are you able to find your hard drive in an attempt to a fresh install at least?
<Maaatin> guilhermeblanco: what do you mean by "in an attempt to a fresh install"?
<Maaatin> what i'm able to do is accessing the hard drive.. as in reading files and so on.
<tomaw_> pookey: this t :)
<pookey> oh, no, probably not then :)
<guilhermeblanco> Maaatin: go through the first steps of a fresh install... if the ubiquity is unable to find your hard drive, that's obviously a kubuntu bug
<pookey> tomaw_: hello anyway ;)
<guilhermeblanco> Maaatin: I have this issue at home... I can't install kubuntu because I'm unable to find my hard drive
<Maaatin> hm
<Maaatin> I'll try that.. but do have other ideas first.. because it takes ages to reboot with CD
<rkroetch_> Maaatin: You could try something like lspci and make sure your IDE controller is recognized, it'll give you a good name if it is. Once you're there, you can google that device to find the module that should be running for the chip and do 'sudo modprobe <module>'
<rkroetch_> Maaatin: Once the module is running, the last messages of 'dmesg' will give you any errors, or report if the drive is found
<rkroetch_> Maaatin: You should be able to explicity start that module at boot from that point
<Maaatin> erm, i don't have ide-disks
<Maaatin> it's SATA
<rkroetch_> Maaatin: It'll still show up as IDE in lspci, "00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)" is mine.
<Maaatin> 02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)
<Maaatin> that's all i got (using the CD)
<guilhermeblanco> Maaatin: sabe O have home... I'm unable to install kubuntu there
<guilhermeblanco> if anyone has suggestions... this will apply for me too
<Maaatin> i read several things on forums.. but nothing useful
<guilhermeblanco> you have a RAID controller onboard... Mine is JMicron 363 too...
<rkroetch_> Maaatin: Is your drive connected to the JMicron controller? (The SATA port on your motherboard)
<Maaatin> yep
<guilhermeblanco> you have your hard drive connected in sataII
<guilhermeblanco> afaik... you can try to load sata_piix
<guilhermeblanco> and pray it finds your hard drive
<guilhermeblanco> it worked for me in SuSE
<Maaatin> well.. how to modprobe when booting?
<fafouille> bonsoir
<philsf> hello. where does amarok store podcast subscriptions, so that I can restore from a backup?
<rkroetch_> Maaatin: you should modprobe it with the CD and see if dmesg gives you anything good, it'll ussually tell you an error or that it found certain drives
<philsf> (nobody answered in #amarok nor #kde)
<Maaatin> oh, i see
<fafouille> french channel ???
<Maaatin> fafouille: non
<fafouille> the link is ???
<genii> Maaatin: If you need it to load before system begins, put the module name into the initram conf file and regenerate the initramfs
<guilhermeblanco> #kubuntu-fr
<Maaatin> FATAL: Module sata_piix not found.
<fafouille> thk
<axel_> Odd-rationale: Thank you for the hint. There were no predefined shortcuts so I had to define them.
<rkroetch_> philsf: Have you tried  ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/
<Odd-rationale> axel_: yes
<guilhermeblanco> Maaatin: try ata_piix
<philsf> rkroetch_: yeah, I grepped some keys there, but no joy
<guilhermeblanco> I just remember it was something as piix
<axel_> Odd-rationale: That solved my problem. Thanks again!
<Maaatin> returns nothing - seems to be loaded
<Odd-rationale> axel_: np
<philsf> also  ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<Maaatin> ata_piix               19588  1
<Maaatin> says lsmod
<rkroetch_> philsf: Well, if it doesn't store it there... that's weird, sorry I can't help
<guilhermeblanco> that's this one I used to install SuSE @ home...
<philsf> rkroetch_: k, thanks
<guilhermeblanco> it worked and I have JMicron 363
<guilhermeblanco> btw... I couldn't find a way to install Kubuntu there... so if you find a solution
<guilhermeblanco> ould you please mail me with what have you done?
<guilhermeblanco> *could
<Maaatin> guilhermeblanco: did you already check wether the "root"-thing is given right in the menu.lst
<Maaatin> i read there are some people, where it only changed from /dev/sda6 to /dev/sdc6 or sth.
<guilhermeblanco> I'm a bit far from my pc to tell you... around 700km
<guilhermeblanco> I'm going home in 1h... 11h of bus
<guilhermeblanco> if you find a solution, please mail me...
<guilhermeblanco> guilhermeblanco gmail
<guilhermeblanco> I gtg now
<guilhermeblanco> thanks in advance
<aaroncampbell> I set up my sound following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and while it works now, I have to have all the sound controls at 100% (in alsamixer and amarok) just to hear my music
<genii> aaroncampbell: PErhaps try solution mentioned in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=389560
<anethum_a> hey guys i got a problem with hibernate
<Maaatin> hm.. he didn't leave his addy :<
<anethum_a> everything works but after hibernation it seems i lose my USB devices
<genii> Maaatin: I think he did but forgot the @ between name and gmail
<Maaatin> ah, i see
<Maaatin> ok
<anethum_a> i tried a usb mouse and keyboard and neither are even getting power
<uga> anethum_a: powering doesn't depend on the operating system
<uga> as far as the machine is on, they should work as power sources
<anethum_a> well when i plug in the keyboard and mouse, neither show any lights and its only after hibernation,
<uga> anethum_a: then it's a suspend recovery issue, ok
<uga> maybe the USB gets suspended and not restored?
<anethum_a> ok, thanks a bunch
<uga> np for nothing =)
<anethum_a> ok i'm gonna go to uboontu.com and search around
<gwp> I am having problems installing Ubuntu on this machine, I am getting getting an xserver crash. I think its because of my Nvidia 6800.
<anethum_a> well at least i know what to search for now ;)
<faileas> i seem to be having some problems with sound, i'm getting a message that xine cannot initalise audio drivers from amarok. any ideas? ?
<uga> anethum_a: you can find loads of similar issues, possibly kernel related
<gwp> The fail I get is 'Failed to start the X server. Would you like to view the log?' When viewing the log I get "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<uga> there were similar bugs even on the 2k4....
<uga> gwp: the driver is missing
<uga> gwp: or it's not working. is it an nvidia or ati card?
<gwp> How do I get the driver as part of the install?
<armin_> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gwp> nvidia 6800, works in windows
<gwp> im running them SLI
<uga> gwp: yes everything works in windows, your pc maker makes sure about that ;)
<gwp> lol, i built it
<uga> gwp: okay, try in the terminal, "modprobe nvidia"
<uga> and then try restarting X
<narothepharoh> i am having a problem with devede when i convert i get no audio it was fine before i upgraded to 8.04 any ideas?
<uga> gwp: or well.... did you install nvidia drivers first?
<uga> maybe not
<gwp> I get, Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wubrgamer> guys
<wubrgamer> kubunt kde4 is pure awesome
<wubrgamer> ya'll rock
<uga> gwp: heh okay, it's trying to use the nv driver and possibly it's not supporting your card, okay, just a second
<uga> gwp: 32bit or 64bit box?
<gwp> No, I cant get Kubuntu to install, I download the 64 bit, kubuntu kde4 and burned it, the cd is not bootable but the bootable files are there, must of been the default windows burner, so i reverted to my live disk, and it doesnt work
<gwp> well i can go either
<uga> ah, I see...
<gwp> pref 64 bit though
<Maaatin> if fdisk -l tells me a device is sda (when i run fdisk on the cd).. is it then that i can be sure that it also is sda for my usual system? (both, cd and installed OS are hardy)
<Maaatin> ?
<uga> gwp: uhm... I'm lost here. too many sentences and ... =)
<_CrashMaster_> Maaatin: Any chance you could clarify the question?
<uga> gwp: so you are using what now
<uga> a kubuntu live CD?
<gwp> not either really since I cant get them to install, the console i am on is from the ubuntu live cd, so its not even installed
<uga> 32 bit one?
<gwp> yeah the 32 bit one
<uga> ugh, finally =)
<uga> I understawnd
<gwp> sorry
<uga> gwp: in the terminal, run "wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run"
<uga> that's the official nvidia driver
<Maaatin> _CrashMaster_: i use the live-cd to use the command 'fdisk -l' .... and from that i know which of my discs is sda.
<uga> gwp: it will build and install the driver, configure xorg for it, and load the module, so that X can start
<Maaatin> is there any possibility that the result is another one than the one the installed OS would give me?
<Maaatin> because i need to know what to write in my menu.lst
<uga> gwp:  I hope (not sure) that the live CD got enough tools to build the nvidia binary driver, but not sure
<gwp> i hope so too
<uga> gwp: if that doesn't work, maybe the only option would be to grab the alternate install CD, install in text mode, and after installing install the nvidia drivers this way
<gwp> After I get linux up and runing is it possible to upgrade to 64 bit Kubuntu?
<uga> sometimes making live CDs work can be hard in new boxes. I had that on mine. it didn't support my motherboard's pci properly
<uga> gwp: no, you need to install 64bit one first =(
<gwp> so its downloaded and saved, what next?
<uga> gwp: chmod a+x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<uga> and ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<_CrashMaster_> Maaatin: Not sure. fdisk lists sda for me, but grub is using (hd0,0)
<uga> that will make it executable and run the configuration tool
<gwp> whats the default root password from installer
<uga> gwp: none, iirc
<_CrashMaster_> there isnt one
<uga> gwp: type sudo su
<uga> and no passwd will be asked
<uga> there's no root enabled
<gwp> yeah no worky
<uga> no compiler? =(
<gwp> so I'll go with the other option and redownload
<uga> yes
<gwp> no kernal
<geek_> i'm having problems with my sound.. when i start up the system it works fine, but a fre minutes later both amarok and kaffeine complain that "xine was unable to initialise any audio drivers" and "all audo drivers failed to initialise" respectively. restarting x fixed it for a little while, but not permanantly. any ideas?
<uga> gwp: try the kubuntu alternate CD
<uga> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<geek_> i'm running ubuntu gutsy
<uga> gwp: or the 64bit one too, if you prefer it
<ferhat> how can i do root?
<_CrashMaster_> ferhat: sudo
<ferhat> but in file browser.
<Maaatin> hm.. my grub doesn't show any older kernels
<uga> ferhat: kdesu dolphin
<Maaatin> can i still try to use an older kernel?
<ferhat> ok thanks.
<_CrashMaster_> ferhat: kdesudo
<Maaatin> or are they deleted?
<uga> Maaatin: if they are installed, yes, you can press "e" and edit the entries
<uga> tab completion works  in grub
<Maaatin> ok
<Maaatin> wish me luck.
<uga> lots of shit =)
<uga> as artists say ;)
<gwp> sweet i'll have it in less than an hour
<uga> gwp: I downloaded the last version in under 10mins at work ;)
<gwp> bad ass
<uga> heh
<uga> it's faster to go to workplace by car, download and come back, than downloading at home ;P
<gwp> I wish I had a connection like that here, it 16meg FiOS
<gwp> lol yeah
<gwp> 23m now
<gwp> ust warming up
<gwp> just*
<uga> gwp: it was downloading at 1MiB/s steady
<gwp> yeah this is anything but steady, did you torrent it or download from their site?
<uga> no, from a mirror
<uga> gwp: where are you located?
<gwp> Dallas Texas
<uga> and which one is finally the one you are downloading? 64 or 32?
<gwp> 64
<uga> ok a sec
<gwp> i may download 32 as well as I havnt yet tested 64 on my pc yet
<gwp> If my windows were stable on my pc id get it a lot faster, these speeds are over wireless
<uga> gwp: http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/hardy/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<uga> sorry, I dont' know which university is closest to Texas. My US geography sucks ;)
<gwp> where are you from?
<Azzco> Hi, none of my kde shortcuts are working. any ideas?
<uga> gwp: there http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=43.096972,-1.686401&spn=1.343715,2.724609&t=h&z=9
<uga> Azzco: none? alt+f2 neither?
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<wubrgamer> how do i do an encrypted partition for kde4?
<jonathan__> hello!
<Azzco> Nope none, ctrl+alt+esc, ctrl+Fx.. oh wait super+tab works..
<jonathan__> i've a big problem!
<uga> Azzco: I wonder if you switched keyboard shortcuts
<gwp> wow I am at 12 min 40 secs with that link you gave me
<jonathan__> to make the shaddows and transparency effects work i installed xgl. i don't want to use compiz, just xgl
<gwp> on my main pc
<Azzco> uga: nope.. it's the default for 4 modifier keys
<jonathan__> for all how don't know which effects i mean; you can find them in "System settings"->"Window behaviour"->"Transparency"
<uga> Azzco: does kcontrol->regional & accessibility->keyboard shortcuts show the shortcuts you expect?
<Azzco> uga: yeah, it's the default
<jonathan__> ok, this works VERY nice, the first thing that worked without big problems as far as i changed my os to linux... on the first view
<jonathan__> now i can't play 3D-Games or look videos
<uga> Azzco: uhm, I'd say file a bug then =(
<jonathan__> thats BAD.
<jonathan__> does anyone know how to fix that problem? or is there a workaround?
<Azzco> jonathan__: I hardly understand your problem. Did you enable desktop effects in systemsettings(/kcontrol) and got lower performance?
<jonathan__> no sorry
<jonathan__> i installed xgl in adept.
<uga> ugh, xgl???
<jonathan__> now i can't play 3d games or look videos
<uga> does anybody still use that?
<jonathan__> ugh, yes...
<Azzco> jonathan__: What kind of graphics hardware do you have?
<jonathan__> what should i use indeed?
<jonathan__> ati
<uga> jonathan__: xorg
<jonathan__> of course ati causes trouble :D
<jonathan__> yes i'm using xorg
<jonathan__> or used?
<uga> jonathan__: xgl is an alternative to xorg
<uga> xgl != xorg
<jonathan__> i thought xgl sends the opengl-output to the xserver
<jonathan__> something like an extension for xorg
<Azzco> jonathan__:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<jonathan__> i tried xgl because you cant use the shaddows and transparency effects in xorg
<jonathan__> nonono
<jonathan__> no binary drivers :D
<uga> Azzco: doesn't ati support aiglx?
<uga> jonathan__: then you're fucked up
<stdin> uga: language please
<jonathan__> i tried already 2 weeks to install them and know i'm lucky i just got the free drivers working...
<Azzco> uga: don't know I think it should be stated in my link..
<uga> stdin: screwed is okay or does it still sond harsh?
<jonathan__> sorry not know - now
<jonathan__> bad thing with ati
<stdin> uga: that's ok, just not the 'f' word please
<aaroncampbell> I set up my sound following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and while it works now, I have to have all the sound controls at 100% (in alsamixer and amarok) just to hear my music . . .  I added the line specified here as well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=389560
<jonathan__> hm and what about the aiglx?
<aaroncampbell> Specifically, I have to set Master, HeadPhon, PCM, and Front all to 100% in alsamixer
<billyd> I'vew got all my stuff at nearly 100% also aaron
<jonathan__> i already searched for the aiglx in adept but didn't find it...
<uga> jonathan__: afaik the new ati drivers do aiglx fine, but afaik later cards got no opensource working drivers for 3d
<jonathan__> hm
<uga> I don't use ati though
<uga> so maybe I'm wrong
<Azzco> me niether, nvidia all the way
<billyd> However, after going to 8.04, I now have 6 channel sound available.  Probably lucky to have just stereo in 7.10
<Azzco> billyd: maybe running pulseaudio?
<billyd> Not that I know of - just ALSA stuff
<Azzco> nah sorry then it'd be visible in alsamixer..
<jonathan__> ok i've seen that aiglx is already integrated in the normal xorg
<jonathan__> but why can't i use this discribed "real transparence"?
<gwp> is there a noticeable pc speed increase going from 32 bit linux to 64?
<wad> I've got some UTF-8 characters that I use frequently. I just keep Kate open, and copy-paste them when I need to. I'd like to assign them to various keys on the keyboard, though, probably with the WIN key. For example, WIN+A would paste a special character into whatever I'm doing. Is there a way to do this?
<uga> gwp: I don't think you'll notice much
<wad> gwp: Agreed
<uga> not many apps will do good use of 64 bits yet
<uga> gwp: maybe highly especialised new apps
<DaSkreech> Databases maybe
<uga> gwp: one advantage is that a single app is able to use 4Gig RAM altogether
<uga> with 32bit you can't
<gwp> nice as i have that much ram
<uga> it's divided between userspace and kernelspace
<uga> gwp: here too
<DaSkreech> What do I need for Phonon?
<uga> DaSkreech: that's the new sound backend that kde4 uses
<gwp> im hoping to migrate to linux perminately if that is possibleyet, i habt used it in quite some time
<DaSkreech> Si
<DaSkreech> gwp: We'd like to help :)
<Crusader370> guys I think my laptop hard drive failed... I was running windows... when I got home, I had the blue screen, and it was taking a memory dump...
<Crusader370> how do I check whether my hard drive is still alive?
<Crusader370> all I have now is a Kubuntu liveC
<Crusader370> liveCD
<gwp> Crusader370 vista?
<DaSkreech> Crusader370: Mount it up
<Crusader370> no, XP
<uga> gwp: the alternate CD didn't work?!?!?!?
<_CrashMaster_> Argh!! How the heck to I configure my touchpad NOT scroll the window when my finger gets to the edges?
<gwp> its burning right now
<gwp> so not sure yet
<uga> gwp: ok nice
<fafouille> french channel please :)
<uga> gwp: if it works, you promise I got a free room for my future holidays in Texas, though? =)
<Crusader370> i am new to linux... where do I find a list of devices that I can mount?
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<aaroncampbell> When I tried to apt-get upgrade, I got: The following packages have been kept back:  libtotem-plparser10
<Crusader370> in Disk & Filesystems, it doesn't appear
<fafouille> thk
<DaSkreech> Crusader370: Is it a new laptop ?
<williams> hola
<Crusader370> no, it's 5 years old :)
<_CrashMaster_> 5 year old laptop and the hdd is just now crapping  out?
<_CrashMaster_> You got more than your money's  worth.
<Crusader370> hehe
<francesco> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DaSkreech> ah then probably /dev/hda1
<gwp> Crusader370; yeah man, dont you think its time for a new laptop
<Crusader370> I do have an external 500Gb hard drive
<Crusader370> maybe I could install Kubuntu there
<francesco> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Crusader370> but I am not sure if my Bios supports USB booting
<_CrashMaster_> 5yrs old is iffy, but it might support usb boot
<DaSkreech> laptops age horribly :-)
<uga> gwp: laptops are a bad idea
<uga> desktops rock
<DaSkreech> Crusader370: can it boot from Cd ?
<uga> underpowered expensive portable boxes...
<_CrashMaster_> uga: Unless you want to be somewhere besides your desk..
<HeWhoCorrupts> So... I have a question about Amarok. Anyone care to help? :P
<DaSkreech> !ask | HeWhoCorrupts
<ubottu> HeWhoCorrupts: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gwp> uga; i hate laptops as well, if not for my wife and work i wouldnt own one. I primarily use my desktop
<uga> _CrashMaster_: then I use my PDA
<gwp> it would be nice if my smartphone could run linux
<uga> gwp: indeed
<uga> gwp: htc?
<HeWhoCorrupts> Ah. Alright then.. Heh. How does one get an iPod to work with Amarok?
<gwp> uga; htc? its a mot q
<uga> gwp: I was asking if you had chosen same crap, as I did =)
<uga> htcs can't run linux either. Too locked into winders
<gwp> lol awww, not the same crap, just different crap
<DaSkreech> HeWhoCorrupts:
<DaSkreech> Plug it in go ot devices
<DaSkreech> to
<HeWhoCorrupts> I'm there. I clicked connect and now it's asking me for a pre-connect command and post-disconnect command.
<gwp> damn thing still burning, shouldt take that long, lol i knew i shoulda have used nero instead of this ISO Recorder crap
<aaroncampbell> Kubuntu 8.04 not launching box to choose action for camera when it's plugged in by USB: http://paste2.org/p/28662
<Crusader370> so if my hard disk doesn't appear in /dev/, it's not working?
<Crusader370> I booted from a liveCD
<gwp> Crusader370; what hapens when you boot from drive?
<_CrashMaster_> gwp: You're talking about Alex Feinmans ISO recorder?
<Crusader370> it cannot find the OS
<SilentDis> Crusader370: even off the liveCD, you should see either hda or sda in that list.  check dmesg to see if there's any error reports in there
<Crusader370> the order of booting in the BIOS is ok
<gwp> _CrashMaster_; I supose so, not sure, the title is just ISO Recorder V3
<_CrashMaster_> Yeah, Im familiar with it.
<_CrashMaster_> Slower than crap
<_CrashMaster_> take a look at imgburn
<DaSkreech> HeWhoCorrupts:
<DaSkreech> Sorry still kinda busy. #amarok ?
<HeWhoCorrupts> Thanks. :)
<gwp> _CrashMaster_ yeah it is, well i dont want to kill this dvd just yet and pull it from the drive, its been at 100% AND 'Writing data' for some time now maybe its almost done
<_CrashMaster_> gwp: You're using it to burn a dvd iso?
<gwp> _CrashMaster_; yeah
<_CrashMaster_> gwp: Righto, see you next week then :)
<gwp> _CrashMaster_; lol i ope your exagerating, i'll give it 5 more minutes then use something else
<_CrashMaster_> gwp: Only exagerating a little, thats the funny part.
<armin_> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<t3hwiz0rd> okay, got a question about themes... how do i install a new theme to xfce?
<gwp> hows imgburn at dvds?
<Crusader370> sda seems to be present
<tburdick> is there anyway to get an external monitor working easily with ubuntu on my laptop
<Crusader370> what does sda stand for?
<tburdick> like, you know, have the fn key that is supposed to switch actually work
<tburdick> without x restarts or anything
<SilentDis> Crusader370: sda usually refers to a 'serial' disk interface, such as SATA or a USB drive
<DaSkreech> Crusader370: sata drives. If you have a sda1 then mount that
<mago> someone know the name af a channel with information about compiz... please
<Crusader370> it's my USM drive
<Crusader370> damn
<Crusader370> usb drive
<Crusader370> it's mounted
<SilentDis> !compiz | mago
<ubottu> mago: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Crusader370> dev/sda1 is my usb drive
<_CrashMaster_> what about sdb
<Crusader370> but I do have sda and sda1
<SilentDis> Crusader370: `sda` is the drive itself, `sda1` is the first partition on that drive
<Crusader370> ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$ ls /dev/sd*
<Crusader370> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1
<_CrashMaster_> Crusader370: type "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin the results
<_CrashMaster_> Dont paste into the channel
<_CrashMaster_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Crusader370> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12581/
<mago> thankyou very much!!!
<DaSkreech> mago: cool
<aaroncampbell> Kubuntu 8.04 doesn't seem to be launching the box to choose an action for my camera when it's plugged in by USB (like the option to transfer the pictures using digiKam).  Here are the System Log Lines: http://paste2.org/p/28662
<SilentDis> Crusader370: unless you have a 500gb flash drive, it appears SDA1 is indeed your main hard drive :)
<Crusader370> SilentDis: unfortunately, that is my usb drive
<Crusader370> I should have another 20Gb laptop drive
<Crusader370> I think it's dead
<Crusader370> now my new mission is to install Kubuntu to that USB hard drive and figure out how to boot from it
<SilentDis> Crusader370: nothing odd in dmesg during boot?  might need to do a dmesg | more to read the start of it
<hawkeyex> anyone know anything about vlc?
<Crusader370> SilentDis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12582/
<SilentDis> !info vlc
<Crusader370> hawkeyex: what about it?
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<DaSkreech> !info vlc
<SilentDis> Crusader370: look around line 221 on that pastebin.
<DaSkreech> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Crusader370> SilentDis: port disabled? what does that mean?
<draik> I have a few issues. Does anyone have problems accessing the MSN server for the IM service?
<SilentDis> Crusader370: no idea, unless i'm reading it wrong.  couple more it looks like up near 172 or so
<chalcedony> hi draik, draik in what ?
<draik> hi chalcedony. In Kopete and Pidkin
<_CrashMaster_> Crusader370: Does your BIOS see the 20g drive?
<Crusader370> unless somehow the bios disabled the hard drive, I don't see what else could be wrong (unless the hard drive failed
<draik> Sorry, Pidgin
<DaSkreech> draik: #pidgin and #kopete
<SilentDis> Crusader370: that's about the only thing i can think of.  it's trying to get the drive, but having trouble.  you can't boot the drive at all i take it?
<chalcedony> draik i hope and pray that Pidgin does see it.. gaim was *supposed* to/
<Crusader370> I'll reboot
<Crusader370> and see what the bios tells me
<DaSkreech> draik: not being rude. They wuld have far more info on changes to teh MSN servers
<Crusader370> thanks guys, see you in a bit
<DaSkreech> Yahoo and MSN change the servers a lot so stuff breaks ... a lot
<draik> DaSkreech: You're not rude. You're always straight to the point.
<DaSkreech> draik: :-) Thanks
<draik> Here is another issue. All password field entries are huge. Where can I paste an image?
<DaSkreech> tinypic.com
<DaSkreech> imageshack.us
<draik> http://i31.tinypic.com/2n04uwh.jpg
<draik> Thank you
<draik> That is the link to an image of entering passwords
<jussi01> draik: whats the prob with it?
<draik> I'm used to having asterisks. *******. Now, they're huge dots
<jussi01> draik: yeah, thats the new way afaik. I have that also
<hawkeyex> hmm
<DaSkreech> draik: oh yeah they were changed to huge dots
<draik> Any way to change it back to *********?
<hawkeyex> anyone have any problems trying to upgrade the libtotem-plparser10?
<draik_> Sorry, connection issues.
<draik_> Last I received was jussi01's comment: yeah, thats the new way afaik. I have that also
<uga> hawkeyex: try asking #ubuntu, they are better at gnome cr.. sorry, apps
<aaroncampbell> Kubuntu 8.04 doesn't seem to be launching the box to choose an action for my camera when it's plugged in by USB (like the option to transfer the pictures using digiKam).  Here are the System Log Lines: http://paste2.org/p/28662
<draik_> Can the password field be "shrunk" to asterisks?
<hawkeyex> uga: funny thing - i'm using adept
<hawkeyex> it's still giving me same problems
<hawkeyex> as a mater of fact, I think the last auto-upgrade broke something
<gwp> _CrashMaster_; ImgBurntook like 10 seconds to burn it, your a rockstar, thanks
<uga> hawkeyex: funny thing, no matter what gui you use to install it, the app remains a gnome one
<draik_> Also, how do I get a higher resolution for my login? It seems to be 800x600.
<_CrashMaster_> gwp: WHO'S YO DADDY?!
<_CrashMaster_> Say it.
<aaroncampbell> hawkeyex: yes, I can't get it...
<_CrashMaster_> SAY IT!
<gwp> lol
<geek_> anyone having problems getting on MSN using kopete or pidgin ?
<aaroncampbell> hawkeyex: even using apt-get, I get an error: The following packages have been kept back:  libtotem-plparser10
<hawkeyex> can you even install anything else?
<hawkeyex> I was trying to reinstall the vlc package but it says the same problem
<aaroncampbell> hawkeyex: Haven't tried.
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: did you try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (assuming you are using a stable version of Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> )*.
<myrtille> geek_ just tried a reconnect with kopete, didn't work. Worked fine this afternoon though
<aaroncampbell> gnomefreak: No, but I don't want to dist-upgrade...I'm on 8.04
<geek_> ahh
<geek_> its not just me then
<DaSkreech> geek_: #kopete or #pidgin
<ceo> Hi ^^
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: as long as your sources.list stay hardy you wont have a problem
<myrtille> geek_ no, there was another person having the same problems just some minutes ago
<draik_> DaSkreech: Why do you have to be so mean ;)
<DaSkreech> geek_: MSN and Yahoo have a very high liklihood of changing the servers or protocol They would have far more timely information that us
<uga> gwp: booting it now? =)
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: dist-upgrade will only bring you to next version is if you point your sources.list to that version
<geek_> DaSkreech: understood. i'm just hoping it wasn't just me
<DaSkreech> draik_: Arrrrr matey I'll make you walk the plank right ouutta 'ere Aaaarrrrrr
<aaroncampbell> gnomefreak: Same exact error: The following packages have been kept back:  libtotem-plparser10
<draik_> haha!
<Crusader370> yes... my hard drive is fried... oh well
<Crusader370> now I can't mount my external USB drive!!
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: than something isnt built (one of its depends) let me check
<hawkeyex> http://www.pastebin.org/36459
<hawkeyex> (pointing the same problem with aaroncampbell)
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: what version does apt-cache policy libtotem-plparser10 say is installed and canadate
<uga> good to know. now we are safe
<aaroncampbell> gnomefreak: Candidate: 2.22.3-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> 2.22.3-0ubuntu1 is the latest version
<uga> gnome packs fail installing. I can install anything safely without checking deps =)
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: what is installed version?
<Crusader370> in dolphin, it says: hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 999
<hawkeyex> Mine for me is 2.22.2-0ubuntu1
<aaroncampbell> gnomefreak: Installed: 2.22.2-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: what is the exact error you get?
<draik_> When I click on a link within Konversation, a new firefox window will open with two tabs of the same link. This disregards the fact that I already have an open Firefox window.
<draik_> However, Thunderbird doesn't do anything with the links.
<gnomefreak> EVERYONE having issues please pastebin the full commands nad errors
<uga> Crusader370: sounds like you are missing permissions
<aaroncampbell> gnomefreak: The following packages have been kept back:  libtotem-plparser10
<silverblade> How do I upgrade to Hardy from Gutsy using CD? do i just put it in and go Install?
<hawkeyex> wait
<hawkeyex> lemme pastebin this
<Crusader370> uga: it worked 10 minutes ago on the last reboot
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: what if you tried sudo apt-get install
<aaroncampbell> gnomefreak: hawkeyex pasted it: http://www.pastebin.org/36459
<uga> Crusader370: are you in group plugdev?
<gwp> uga, uh oh my network configuration did not auto detect, how do I figure out my hostname? to retry
<uga> gwp: editing /etc/hostname
<gnomefreak> hawkeyex: aaroncampbell what if you tried to install it using apt-get
<francesco_> raga ci sta chi conosce il perl che mi puo dare una mano con uno script per risolvere un problema?
<aaroncampbell> gnomefreak: http://paste2.org/p/28680
<gnomefreak> that error will tell us more
<uga> gwp: but hostname usually got nothing to do with the network detection
<_CrashMaster_> !it | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<uga> gwp: is it a dhcp router that you have?
<Crusader370> uga: yes, I am
<gnomefreak> uga: if you changed the name of you PC you will run into issues
<gwp> yeah for some reason it worked the third time i tried
<hawkeyex> http://www.pastebin.org/36463
<uga> gnomefreak: what???? where did you read that
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: paste the output of "sudo apt-get -f install" without the quotes
<uga> gnomefreak: dhcp servers dont' care about hostnames
<uga> sane ones don't at lesat
<uga> least
<gnomefreak> uga: it happens i have seen many people run into that
<DaSkreech> mac addresses maybe
<uga> gnomefreak: have a look at the dhcp RFC
<aaroncampbell> gnomefreak: http://paste2.org/p/28681
<uga> gwp: ok, it might have been the router needed some time to detect the link at link level
<gnomefreak> uga: i havent loked in atleast 3 releases
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: dont name the package just sudo apt-get -f install
<uga> gnomefreak: if you read anything about "hostname" in the RFC, sure it's a fake RFC
<Crusader370> http://www.pastebin.org/36464
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: it only works without package name
<Crusader370> what does "$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)" mean?
<aaroncampbell> gnomefreak: http://paste2.org/p/28682
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: ok maybe it was pulled back due to a broken depend
<_CrashMaster_> Crusader370: Means that Windows left a flag on your HD saying it didn't properly close the filesystem
<_CrashMaster_> Crusader370: just force the mount, it should work.
<uga> Alternately, the key might be the
<uga>    pair (IP-subnet-number, hostname), allowing the server to assign
<uga>    parameters intelligently to a DHCP client that has been moved to a
<uga>    different subnet or has changed hardware addresses
 * gnomefreak wonders why i didnt hear about this yet
<uga> heh, I was wrong
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: give me a minute
<uga> it can be used as IP,host pairs =)
<uga> how did I miss that earlier
<hawkeyex> aaroncampbell: could you install anything else?
<myrtille> geek_ i ain't getting nowhere with the webmessenger either... so it's probably msn
<aaroncampbell> hawkeyex: don't know, haven't tried.  I don't have anything I need
<gnomefreak> hawkeyex: most likely yes from the errors i got
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: install pastebinit
<geek_> myrtille: great... first the filters now this
<gwp> sweet, its installing finally, your a freakin rockstar uga!
<myrtille> icq still works fine ;)
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: just to test its a small app and doesnt really depend on much
<uga> gnomefreak: oh btw, and last RFC version was from 97, sure you were reading hte RFCs from the 95 or so, while you were 12? =)
<geek_> myrtille: my girlfriend usually is on msn. dropped her a note to get on yahoo tho
<hawkeyex> I've been reading RFC's since 1989
<hawkeyex> That shows you how old I am.
<gnomefreak> uga: 12?
<DaSkreech> myrtille: Whooooot
<uga> gwp: ah nice. you might still need to install the nvidia binary driver at the end so that the gfx can boot
<aaroncampbell> gnomefreak: worked fine
<hawkeyex> weird
<uga> gnomefreak: well, unless you are damn old ;))
<DaSkreech> ICQ will never break ever :)
<hawkeyex> it's definetely the dependencies :P
<gwp> uga; k
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: thats what i thought
<myrtille> DaSkreech: my word. :D forget about msn ;)
<uga> hawkeyex: rofl
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: theres a broken package that you installed from another repo
<DaSkreech> myrtille: I did years ago
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: please pastebin your sources.list file
<uga> hawkeyex: I had barely gotten my first PC back then. Internet wasn't really much known ;)
<DaSkreech> got loads of idiotic conversations out of my life
<uga> hawkeyex: and you were reading rfc? =)
<hawkeyex> I got my first C64 when I was 8 :P
<hawkeyex> learned UNIX when I was 11
<hawkeyex> My father used to own a data processing company
<uga> yes, but that doesnt' explain how you managed an internet connection ;P
<uga> aaaaah, that now explains
<hawkeyex> he sold that off about 15 years ago
<hawkeyex> and we work together now.
<hawkeyex> we're an ISP, kind of.
<aaroncampbell> http://pastebin.com/f680bb7b8
<aaroncampbell> gnomefreak: that's for you (trying pastebinit
<aaroncampbell> )
<gwp> hawkeyex; how do you compete with the likes of verison and comcast?
<hawkeyex> heh. what we do is provide connectivity for condos, shared bandwidth and all that.
<gwp> awww, got you
<nohelphere> conspire complains about me not having DBus but I do
<uga> uhm... connectivity for condoms
<uga> nice concept
<uga> oh, sorry, misread ;)
<gwp> lol
<hawkeyex> we've got 2 in Phoenix, 2 in Denver, and 1 in Chicago
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hawkeyex> it's just a cashcow waiting to happen :P
<_CrashMaster_> The new Wifi Condom! Get an STD test while you're in the act!
<K`zan> Hi folks anyone here good with k3b ?
 * hawkeyex rofls
<nohelphere> what package do nI need for dbus?
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: when you ran apt-cache policy libtotem-plparser10 what repos did it list?
<jussi01> !ask | K`zan:
<ubottu> K`zan:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nohelphere> !dbus
<ubottu> Factoid dbus not found
<K`zan> I want to back up my faveorite DVD, there is an option in k3b to rip a video DVD but all it does is open the DVD itself.  Just copy that to another DVD?!?
<aaroncampbell> gnomefreak: http://paste2.org/p/28684
<myrtille> DaSkreech: thinking of ICQ, you know there policy about copyright for stuff you post?
<jussi01> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<myrtille> :D
<hawkeyex> http://pastebin.com/m3c6eba90
<DaSkreech> myrtille: Post ?
<myrtille> DaSkreech:You agree that by posting any material or information anywhere on the ICQ Services and Information you surrender your copyright and any other proprietary right in the posted material or information. You further agree that ICQ LLC. is entitled to use at its own discretion any of the posted material or information in any manner it deems fit, including, but not limited to, publishing the material or distributing it.
<jussi01> !info k9copy | K`zan
<ubottu> k`zan: k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1517 kB, installed size 3056 kB
<myrtille> http://www.icq.com/legal/policy.html
<myrtille> 7th paragraph from the top
<hawkeyex> myrtille: it's just legal crap
<hawkeyex> nothing to worry about copyrights and stuff
<myrtille> yeah, still... made me want to use otr ;)
<DaSkreech> myrtille: that's on the hosted services
<DaSkreech> not on the IM
<K`zan> jussi01: Thanks, running 7.10 here but will take a look.  Thanks very much!
<myrtille> sure?
<DaSkreech> Like the forums and so on
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: still point towards a broken package can you give me the output of sudo aptitude install libtotem-plparser10   do not agree to it without pasting the full output to me
<draik> Is there a way for me to change the resolution to my login screen?
<DaSkreech> Gmail and Yahoo are the only two that cache what you say on the server over IM
<Hawkeye-X> should I do the same, gnomefreak?
<gwp> Wow, I didnt know people still used ICQ. I used it back in the day
<gnomefreak> draik: not really
<gnomefreak> Hawkeye-X: yes
<jussi01> Ok, can we please move the ot chat to #kubuntu-offtopic?
<DaSkreech> jussi01: Make Phonon Work!!
<aaroncampbell> gnomefreak: http://paste2.org/p/28685
<Hawkeye-X> http://pastebin.com/m92fc1b3
<Hawkeye-X> jussi01: I've stopped. :P
<Hawkeye-X> we were just discussing rfc's
<draik> gnomefreak: Does that mean there is a possibility or that it's either what I have now and 640x480?
<gnomefreak> draik: it means ther eis no easy way to do it. you would have to hack a few files to make it change res and that still isnt for sure
<gnomefreak> Hawkeye-X: :(
<Hawkeye-X> ?
<Crusader370> is it difficult to install xubuntu without a CD-rom, and only a USB-drive?
<draik> gnomefreak: Ok.
<gwp> that sucks i got a strange error when loading into linux for the first time, something about drive sector exceeds limits
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: Hawkeye-X do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<DaSkreech> !install | Crusader370
<ubottu> Crusader370: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<_CrashMaster_> Crusader370: Without a cdrom? What happened to the cdrom?
<mmmiiikkkeee> I am trying to build kde from source using the guide on http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#kdelibs but some of the svn commands don't seem to be working.  It keeps telling me "svn  No such revision ######".  am i doing some thing wrong or is there a bug in svn?
<jussi01> !usb | Crusader370
<ubottu> Crusader370: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gnomefreak> gwp: not as strange as you might think
<gnomefreak> mmmiiikkkeee: try #kubuntu-devel
<Hawkeye-X> apparently I don't
<mmmiiikkkeee> gnomefreak: ok thanks
<aaroncampbell> gnomefreak: it was installed a few days ago, because meld (graphical diff) needs it to add line numbers.
<Hawkeye-X> I'm installing it
<gnomefreak> Hawkeye-X: aaroncampbell install it see if your errors go away
<Crusader370> _CrashMaster_: the CD-ROM doesn't read burnt CDs :) yes, my laptop's a mess
<DaSkreech> mmmiiikkkeee: #kde-devel
<Crusader370> now, it doesn't have a hard drive either
<Crusader370> the battery is also long dead
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling when it was removed it removed other things due to something you removed
<Hawkeye-X> it's possible.
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: Hawkeye-X ill be back in a few minutes
<Hawkeye-X> ok..
<twinkie_addict> im haveing problems adding a second user in kubuntu remix
<aaroncampbell> Holy COW!!! talk about massive dependencies!!!
<jhutchins_wk> aaroncampbell: For which?
<ra> kh
<_CrashMaster_> Crusader370: I rarely say this, so take it to heart.
<ra> ih
<gwp> anyone play world of warcraft in kubuntu?
<_CrashMaster_> Crusader370: Dont bother man. Just replace the laptop
<bfrog> does magic button monitor switching on laptops work on any distro?
<bfrog> like you know
<bfrog> fn+use external monitor combo
<bfrog> or is this just a huge failure
<bfrog> all I friggen wanna do is play etqw on my external screen
<jhutchins_wk> bfrog: Depends on the laptop and whether the keys are mapped.  THere's a "hotkeys" utility that will enable them on some laptops.
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: ubuntu-desktop ... gnomefreak said I needed it to make my dependency problems for libtotem-plparser10
<DaSkreech> !WOW
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<bfrog> ok... but.... external monitor
<bfrog> how
<jhutchins_wk> bfrog: What laptop?
<Crusader370> _CrashMaster_: well, I think that you learn a lot by playing around with linux... that's why I am doing it
<bfrog> asus w7j
<bfrog> all other fn keys work fine
<bfrog> at least the ones I care about
<_CrashMaster_> Crusader370: Oh, most certainly. I cant disagree.
<K`zan> jussi01: Got it, thanks VERY(!) much!
<jhutchins_wk> Oh goody.
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: However, I only needed libtotem-plparser10 for python-gnome2-desktop which allows meld to have line numbers... not worth it
<_CrashMaster_> Crusader370: But its important to have hardware that is functional. otherwise you end up going in circles
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: did it work? Hawkeye-X you too?
<Daisuke_Ido> bfrog: the fn keys are hardware based, i do believe
<jhutchins_wk> bfrog: Not listed for hotkeys, but there may be a way.  Time for Google!
<gwp> cool
<gwp> will have to look it up
<Hawkeye-X> I don't know yet - it's rebuilding the database
<gnomefreak> Hawkeye-X: ok
<aaroncampbell> gnomefreak: I'm not installing all that just to get line numbers in meld.  I removed python-gnome2-desktop and then did "apt-get autoremove" which got rid of libtotem-plparser10 .  Problem solved
<gwp> ok on load I get, Error 16: Inconsistent filesystem structure
<jussi01> K`zan: you are most welcome
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: that would have worked but i figured you wanted it
<aaroncampbell> gnomefreak: not so bad that I wanted to install hundreds of packages
<gnomefreak> who had question about login screen res?
<gwp> then when I select generic boot i get, Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<gnomefreak> gwp: you have more than 1028bytes on one of your sectors IIRC i havent seen that error in ages
<aaroncampbell> gnomefreak: what it wanted me to install: http://paste2.org/p/28690
<gnomefreak> gwp: what version of kubuntu are you installing?
<gnomefreak> aaroncampbell: i know what it consits of :)
<jhutchins_wk> gwp: Was there anything on that disk that you wanted?
<gwp> Kubuntu-KDE4 8.04 64 bit
<Daisuke_Ido> double ouch
<Hawkeye-X> for some reason it's installing GDE, not KDE
<gwp> after a few selections of generic, it loaded and booted into Xwin
<gnomefreak> gwp: did you have something else there?
<gnomefreak> Hawkeye-X: gdm
<Hawkeye-X> GDM, ok
<aaroncampbell> On to my pressing problem: Kubuntu 8.04 doesn't seem to be launching the box to choose an action for my camera when it's plugged in by USB (like the option to transfer the pictures using digiKam).  Here are the System Log Lines: http://paste2.org/p/28662
<gnomefreak> Hawkeye-X: when it pops up the blue screen choose kdm
<gwp> jhutchins; fresh install, so no
<Hawkeye-X> i did. hmm
<jhutchins_wk> aaroncampbell: You can fix it, but it's probably just easier to figure out what device it's creating and mount it manually.
<Hawkeye-X> lemme reboot.. brb
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: My wife uses it all the time... I'd like it to offer her the options again
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins_wk: Sorry, wrong username...you have a lot of accounts on right now :)
<jhutchins_wk> NP.  My own fault, I know.
<jhutchins_wk> aaroncampbell: Make a script button that mounts it.
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins_wk:  is there a place that will tell me how to fix it right?
#kubuntu 2008-05-17
<hawkeyex> ick
<hawkeyex> how do I change GDM to KDM?
<_CrashMaster_> !purekde
<ubottu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<DaSkreech> _CrashMaster_: that's not what was asked
<gnomefreak> hawkeyex: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<gwp> does kubuntu support SLI? I am not sure how to tell if my cards are configures properly
<_CrashMaster_> DaSkreech: He didnt want to change from gnome to kde?
<gwp> configured
<DaSkreech> no
<DaSkreech> he wanted a different display manager
<Daisuke_Ido> hawkeyex: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Daisuke_Ido> and i should really read :D
<_CrashMaster_> DaSkreech: Then its back to the docs for me. I though G/KDM *was* the display manager
<Daisuke_Ido> _CrashMaster_: gdm and kdm != gnoe and kde
<hawkeyex> then what do I need to do?
<Hawkeye-X> ok i ran dpkg reconfigure kde
<Hawkeye-X> kdm
<Hawkeye-X> but it still stays as gdm
<Hawkeye-X> do I need to reboot?
<gnomefreak> Hawkeye-X: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<gnomefreak> no space
<cnstarz> how do i change the font size within adept?
<gnomefreak> it should bring up the dialog to choose it might choose it on its own in hardy i dont remember
<Hawkeye-X> I did that
<Hawkeye-X> then pops up with a screen giving me a choice - and I selected kdm
<gnomefreak> Hawkeye-X: did it bring up the dialog?
<Hawkeye-X> yes
<gnomefreak> Hawkeye-X: ok give me a sec
<Hawkeye-X> brb
<Daisuke_Ido> Hawkeye-X: did you restart x?  you know that gdm and kdm are only x display managers that launch your desktop environment
<Daisuke_Ido> just trying to cover all the bases
<cnstarz> whenever i go into administrator mode, the font size for everything changes to 9...how do i change them to 4?
<_x-X-x_> anyone know of anyway i can mount .bwi .bws .bwt files ?
<Daisuke_Ido> blindwrite images?  no.
<Hawkeye-X> yes. I restarted X (alt-control-backspace) right?
<Daisuke_Ido> x-X-x: you might want to check out a program called acetoneiso
<_x-X-x_> Daisuke_Ido is there a demonoid for ubuntu ?
<_x-X-x_> i did
<_x-X-x_> acetone didnt recognise it
<Daisuke_Ido> _x-X-x_: then you're probably outta luck
<gnomefreak> Hawkeye-X: try sudo update-alternatives --config kdm-config-derivative let me know if it lets you
<Hawkeye-X> it says no alternatives
<gnomefreak> Hawkeye-X: try with gdm instead of kdm let me know if it has kdm in the selections
 * gnomefreak wonders why dpkg didnt change it
<Hawkeye-X> ok
<gnomefreak> Hawkeye-X: if that shows nothing please reboot the system not just X
<francesco_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hawkeyex> gnomefreak: still gdm
<gnomefreak> hawkeyex: i would file a bug than dpkg-reconfigure should have done the trick
<gnomefreak> thats why its there
<hawkeyex> should I reinstall from scratch?
<gnomefreak> hawkeyex: i dont remember the login screen config file but changing it there is another option
<gnomefreak> hawkeyex: no
<hawkeyex> ok
<gnomefreak> hawkeyex: remove kde and reinstall it :)
<gnomefreak> kdm not kde
<gnomefreak> sorry
<twinkie_addict> i tryed sudo adduser and it sead only one or names aloud
<gnomefreak> cd /etc/gdm/
<gnomefreak> oops
<twinkie_addict> one or two names aloud sorry
<twinkie_addict> for some reason adding user in kbuntu remix seems to be not working
<azzco> Anyone else having problems connecting to msn?
<Devourer> Why does it say "Manual page make(1) line 112/162 (END)" is the end when it is only at page 112 out of 162 in man pages?
<gnomefreak> maybe a man(2)
<cnstarz> kubuntu doesn't come with firefox?
<gnomefreak> sorry man make2 or (2) i cant rmeember the context but you can get into the rest
<gnomefreak> cnstarz: no
<cnstarz> blehh
<gnomefreak> cmkubuntu uses qt not gtk
<gnomefreak> cnstarz: install it
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> or -2 or nothing
<gnomefreak> hawkeyex: i found the file
<hawkeyex> gnomefreak: what is it?
<cnstarz> wow this font size is so gay
<gnomefreak> hawkeyex: see if you have a /etc/kdm/kdm.conf
<toens> when i'm in 'system settings', why are words cut off? it looks ugly
<gnomefreak> hawkeyex: kde sometimes keeps their conf files in ~/.kde or something of the sort
<toens> for example "Notificatio" next line "ns"
<gnomefreak> toens: its wrapper
<hawkeyex> I don't have kdm.conf
<gnomefreak> Itaku: there used to be a way to turn wrappers off but never easy for gui
<hawkeyex> and I'm in /etc/kde/kdm/
<toens> yes, word wrap
<hawkeyex> and there is kdm.options
<hawkeyex> kde4 rather
<aaroncampbell> On to my pressing problem: Kubuntu 8.04 doesn't seem to be launching the box to choose an action for my camera when it's plugged in by USB (like the option to transfer the pictures using digiKam).  Here are the System Log Lines: http://paste2.org/p/28662
<gnomefreak> hawkeyex: you just want login to change right?
<hawkeyex> no. i want the desktop back to kde
 * gnomefreak so damn stupid tonight its friday im allowed :)
<hawkeyex> login is kde style
<gnomefreak> hawkeyex: you can choose that in login
<hawkeyex> hm. let me try again
<gnomefreak> hawkeyex: go to sessions
<gnomefreak> and choose kde4 and make it default
<toens> gnomefreak, so how would i toggle word wrap on/off?
<gnomefreak> toens: in GUI i dont know for sure
<Hammer89> ﻿﻿I need to export the display from one Ubuntu system to another... I tried issuing the "export DISPLAY=<ip address>:1.0" command in terminal... but it's not working... what am I doing wrong?
<hawkeyex> there we go
<hawkeyex> back to kde
<gnomefreak> hawkeyex: if you go into sessions or options than sessions
<gnomefreak> you can choose kde4 than make default
<cnstarz> how do i install nvidia drivers?
<gnomefreak> cnstarz: what card?
<cnstarz> 8800gtx
<gnomefreak> cmhardy?
<hawkeyex> and back to the same problem.
<gnomefreak> cnstarz: hardy?
<cnstarz> if thats the latesst kubuntu, yes
<hawkeyex> with the libtotem-parser10
<gnomefreak> cnstarz: if its hardy dont install them
<cnstarz> :o
<gnomefreak> hawkeyex: still giving you an issue?
<cnstarz> why not?
<gnomefreak> hawkeyex: remove it
<gnomefreak> cnstarz: its causing crashes in hardy but being worked on
<cnstarz> oh ok
<hawkeyex> ok. i'm going to reinstall totem again
<gnomefreak> cnstarz: bug 212648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212648 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[nvidia-new, hardy] certain websites in firefox causes X restart due to lack of wfb symlink" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212648
<cnstarz> thanks
<gnomefreak> cnstarz: that is the bug report and yes i have it in my head all the time :(
<cnstarz> would you happen to know how to fix the font size on some of my apps?
<cnstarz> for instance....
<cnstarz> when i open adept
<cnstarz> the font is HUGE
<hawkeyex> grrr
<hawkeyex> can't install totem
<cnstarz> but everything else is fine
<gnomefreak> cnstarz: that will change with the drivers but you may see X crashes
<cnstarz> and firefox has huge fonts too
<cnstarz> oh
<gnomefreak> hawkeyex: remove the package
<cnstarz> how long have they been working on the drivers?
<gnomefreak> hawkeyex: and if you want gnome to go remove libgtk....
<hawkeyex> I did.
<hawkeyex> I don't want gnome
<hawkeyex> http://www.pastebin.org/36473
<gnomefreak> cnstarz: a while timo is working on them if you look at the bug at top you will see date it was filed and i gave it to timo :)
<gwp> cross your fingers all im using wine to download and install world of warcraft
<cnstarz> oh ok
<gnomefreak> hawkeyex: remove it all example find the libgtk package and remove it
<Skrible> Good evening.
 * gnomefreak forgot something important 
<Skrible> Is there any app in kate to find and replace a word with other one?
<hawkeyex> fuck it. i'll just reinstall kubuntu and go from there.
<hawkeyex> no major losses
<toens> really, as trivial as it is, this word wrap thing is ugly
<ryanc42> I keep having problems with the live cd reporting errors refering to squashfs... the check cd boot option says it's clean, any ideas?  I get this on two seperate CDs
<ryanc42> do i need the alternitive cd to do root-on-LVM?
<aaroncampbell> Kubuntu 8.04 doesn't seem to be launching the box to choose an action for my camera when it's plugged in by USB (like the option to transfer the pictures using digiKam).  Here are the System Log Lines: http://paste2.org/p/28662
<lintaba> hy
<lintaba> is here anybody?
<word> aaroncampbell: sounds like it's not getting good drivers for it, so it doesn't know it can use it, so it doesn't give you an option to open it with anything...or can you open it manually?
<aaroncampbell> word: I can open digicam, and transfer pictured from it
<lintaba> i am a beginer in the linux, and i want to use my webcamera, can anybody help me?
<word> lintaba: first make sure your webcam is compatible with linux, search around on google
<lintaba> i found few thinks, example a sourceforge driver, but i cant download it:D
<word> aaroncampbell: does it alert you when you put in other things? that little bit mighta just bugged out
<lintaba> 0402:5602 ALi Corp https://sourceforge.net/projects/m560x-driver/
<aaroncampbell> word: I went to camera->Add Camera, had it auto detect, it found the camera (Canon EOS 400D, the "Rebel XTi").  Now I just go to camera, choose that one, and if it's plugged in it works
<word> but it doesn't notice when you plug it in and unplug it?
<word> and did it ever?
<aaroncampbell> word: not since the fresh install of Hardy
<gwp> i downloaded a theme that usses KDFX I then downloaded KDFX and cant figure out what to do next. ANyone familiar with the application?
<word> did it work in kde4?
<BluesKaj> if you plugin USB connectors , the devices show up in the System menu/Storage Media
<gwp> KBFX even
<aaroncampbell> word: it doesn't offer the box for CD's or Memory Cards either ...I don't have a thumb drive here
<word> aaroncampbell: did you try turning on the new device notifier plasmoid?
<aaroncampbell> word: well, it must "notice" because the KSystemLog shows those lines I pasted
<aaroncampbell> word: not sure what that is, so probably not ;)
<word> aaroncampbell: yah but the bit that does the notifying might not be working correctly
<aaroncampbell> word: what do I need to do?
<word> go to the top right corner of your screen and turn on the recently plugged devices, not sure what it does i'm pretty new to kde4, but it might duplicate what you want it to do until they fix it
<lintaba> word: my computer look the camera in the lsusb, but i cant found camera* in any directory
<word> i dont think it treats it as a camera..more like a video input..pretty much the exact same as a tv tuner card..which sadly is easier to set up than a webcam :P
<aaroncampbell> word: I'm not in KDE 4, and there is nothing in the top right of my screen
<word> wow..i thought you said you werre..
<word> lol :P
<word> i have one contact in and one out, so my vision's kinda quirky ;p
<lintaba> word sorry, i'm verry new in the world of linux, and i just learning the english... Have you any idea what can i do with my camera?
<word> but um, if you're using kde3 it should be relatively stable as far as that function goes..it might just be the way the camera system is set up...you might be able to configure digikam to autolaunch when you plug in the device
<aaroncampbell> Kubuntu 8.04, but not KDE 4.  Anyway, I have to run, so I guess I'll ask again later tonight.  If you know the solution, just PM it to me.  Thanks for your time
<word> lintaba: what's your native language? there are seperate channels for differently languages if that'd be easier for you
<aaroncampbell> word: again, NOTHING autolaunches when ANYTHING is inserted (CDs, usb, etc)
<word> oh o.O
<lintaba> hungarian
<word> do you know the 2 letter abbreviation for that? like spanish is es, english is en?
<Jucato> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<lintaba> hu-HU
<word> aaroncampbell: i'll google around a bit
<word> Jucato: thanks :P
 * Jucato bows
<gwp> what exactly is the "Kicker" its referred to in this how to
<lintaba> thx, i look it
<gwp> Its in reference to KDE
<Jucato> gwp: Kicker is the KDE Panel
<Jucato> (KDE 3 Panel)
<word> kicker is the doo-dad at the bottom of your screen
<gwp> Thank you all
<gwp> I am to now add kbfx menu to it
<Jucato> aaroncampbell: can you check System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Service Manager -> Startup services at the lower part, if KDED Media Manager is checked and running?
<word> Jucato: he said he was leaving :-/ pm him if he doesn't answer
<Jucato> oh ok... he can also read the backlog/logs :)
<chalcedony> greetings
 * chalcedony smiles
<chalcedony>  i was logged in as another user (with admin priveleges) to do my upgrade  from feisty to hardy, using do-release-upgrade.) It asked for me to reboot, do i login as THAT user again and then what? or as me and how do i reload my data?
<mr> i just installed kubuntu 7.10 on an old amd box and everything went very well except when i try to sut down the icon for shut down is missing. Not a big deal if anyone knows how to shut my box down w/o it, a shortcut command maybe?
<chalcedony> mr control alt backspace
<chalcedony> stops it cold
<mr> an orderly shut down?
<chalcedony> harder. i don't know that one
 * chalcedony tries google
<mr> any idea why i have hibernate, swith user etc. but no shut down icon
<chalcedony> mr how to shut down ubuntu
<chalcedony> google for that phrase
<chalcedony>  i got a lot of hits
<chalcedony> some might relate to your problem
<daskreech> !hpfs
<ubottu> Factoid hpfs not found
<daskreech> :-P
<mr> thx i will try it
<o0Chris0o> whats the pakage name for kde4 desktop?
<Odd-rationale> o0Chris0o: kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<o0Chris0o> ty
<inaety> Hello I am running 8.04 and kde 4.0.3.  and I lose cookie functionality in Konqueror after a period of time and the only way so far to fix it is to reboot or probably log off.  I am trying to update her to 4.0.4 but i am having issues with that too
<o0Chris0o> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<inaety> thanks o0Chris0o
<o0Chris0o> :)
<inaety> ha
<gwp> what irc program is everyone using?
<Odd-rationale> gwp: i really konversation
<Odd-rationale> like
<daskreech> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<daskreech> damn!
<gwp> its not bad, does konversation use scripts?
<robocop> can someone point me to a newish site for installing compiz-fusion please :)
<Jucato> !compiz-fusion | robocop
<ubottu> robocop: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jhutchins> robocop: Or the compiz website.
<robocop> thanks.....what is the command to make kate work as root please........i forget :(
<Jucato> kdesu kate
<robocop> jucato thanks :)
<inaety> o0Chris0o: they aren't answering me :/
<o0Chris0o> sorry inaety
<o0Chris0o> try idling in these channels
<o0Chris0o> it becomes useful :)
<cahuez> hiya to all and have a nice weekend..!
<cahuez> need some help to locate> http://kubuntu.org/packages/libdvdcss-amd64.deb ..
<inaety> so true
<inaety> so true
<cahuez> I upgraded to kubuntu 8.04 from 7.10 and before, kaffeine used to play well any dvd..!
<daskreech> can someone give me the MD5SUM to 8.04 desktop i386 Cd ?
<favro> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<b4l74z4r> how do i move around taskbar entries in kde 3.5?
<daskreech> nooooo the md5sum matches :(
<Dr_willis> b4l74z4r,  middle click i think to move items on thepanel
<matt____> errorno 5 = read/write error, correct?
<Hawkeye-X> Hey - I'm still having trouble with libtotem-plparser10
<daskreech> matt____: no context ?
<Hawkeye-X> and here's my pastebin
<Hawkeye-X> http://www.pastebin.org/36489
<daskreech> gwp: hey
<Hawkeye-X> (and yes, I reinstalled the damned kubutnu)
<matt____> daskreech: no context at all, but do you know the purpose of acpi?
<daskreech> Hawkeye-X: get a blessed Kubuntu instead
<Hawkeye-X> daskreech: I've had the priest bless the cd, what else do you want me to do?
 * Hawkeye-X is Jewish
<b4l74z4r> hmm, middle click didn't work
<matt____> acpi, anyone?
<matt____> what does acpi do/acount for?
<daskreech> power
<robocop> errmm that site for installing compiz on kubuntu 8.04 is a little out of date....stuff still there fior feisty!!
 * Hawkeye-X pokes gnomefreak awake
<Dr_willis> apt-get install the packages. and thats about all it needs.
<Hawkeye-X> Dr_willis: you referring to me?
<Hawkeye-X> I can't get it installed
<Dr_willis> to robo. :)
<Dr_willis> as  for Hawkeye-X  i dont mess with totem. :(
<Hawkeye-X> what do you use for DVD player? :P
<cahuez> kaffeine..!?
<daskreech> dragonplayer
<Dr_willis> gmplayer or vlc
<Dr_willis> for all my video needs.
<dbglt> is dragonplayer the only kde4 client?
<daskreech> for now
<robocop> #compiz....say the stuff on the site is wrong or outa date :(
<daskreech> most likely
<daskreech> and it is #compiz-fusion
<robocop> daskreech, ....thats where Ive just been to.....theres something wrong with an update mirror
<NickPresta> robocop, that sometimes happens (an update is broken). I would wait a couple of days and a new update should be available
<robocop> NickPresta, hhmm.....ok....not good though is it....almost get the required updates and then it stalls because of a server being down....oh and the kubuntu instructions point to feisty and not heron!¬
<kevman> I'm having an issue here.
<kevman> Konqueror refuses to go to any websites. It says "could not connect to host."
<kevman> But I can ping out and use apt. Its connected to the Internet.
<daskreech> which websites ?
<wirechief_intel> kevman did you try changing web browser id ?
<robocop> If someone can please point me to a working site with instructions to install compiz-fusdsion of kubuntu 8.04 would be great....thanks :)
<kevman> daskreech, all of them.
<kevman> wirechief_intel, for google?
<wirechief_intel> well, i know that konquer doesnt work google docs, and is not friendly to google
<robocop> kevman.......just wondering...are you using a firewall at all?
<kevman> Just an everyday router.
<kevman> Its for all websites. All of them. Konqueror is not connected to the INternet, but everything else is.
<daskreech> kevman: can you check if it has a proxy defined
<robocop> kevman, i know whats wrong.....or i think i do.....its the settings from getting from the router to your isp thats the problem
<wirechief_intel> kevman even here :http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg  ?
<Jucato> robocop: shouldn't there be a Desktop Effects in  K Menu -> System?
<kevman> Everywhwere.
<kevman> robocop, why would that only affect konqueror on one machine?
<robocop> jucato....yse should be....its there....but i want new compiz-fusion to work
<Jucato> wirechief_intel: other way around. Google refuses to do anything to make their stuff work for Konqueror/KHTML
<Jucato> robocop: and what do you mean by "new" compiz-fusion?
<wirechief_intel> Jucato agrees
<robocop> kevman.....its the router not allowing connections from it....from that machine
<kevman> Then why would ping, Firefox, and adept work?
<robocop> Jucato,  0.7.4/5
<robocop> kevman...its saying you have a ping an internet connection......but like doesnt know what to do with it properly
<Jucato> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 33 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Jucato> robocop: it's already at 0.7.4
<Jucato> if you want a newer version, you'll have to ask in #compiz-fusion because Ubuntu doesn't have updates yet
<Jucato> you'll have to use their repositories
<robocop> Jucato, .....but it doesnt work....ive folowed the instaructions at he site and its down...so the updates needed dont work
<Jucato> how doesn't it work?
<robocop> kevman....do you know how to log onto the router?
<kevman> Yes
<Jucato> (although you might get better help in #compiz-fusion)
<console_jockey> I'm running kubuntu gutsy and I've have "unmet dependencies" when I running aptitude safe-upgrade.  Specifically: openssh-server: Depends: openssh-client (= 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.2) but 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.3 is installed.  How do I correct this issue?
<kevman> I'm connected wirelessly, if that's any help.
<console_jockey> s/running/run/
<robocop> kevman, ....ok scroll down or even through the settings and you will see sometghing like this renew or get new ip addy.....that should get new ip for that machine and should open the ports for you to get on the net properly
<robocop> kevman, .....then it could be a por signal to that pc
<kevman> its not the connection.
<wirechief_intel> kevman check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=502247
<daskreech> console_jockey: where did you get that one from?
<kevman> the connection on the computer works PERFECTLY. Just not in konqueror.
<wirechief_intel> kevman maybe in terminal sudo konqueror and then try to get to internet
<kevman> Yeah, I'll try that.
<Jucato> no no
<Jucato> do not use "sudo" with a GUI app
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<robocop> kevman, .........iof you use firefox......do you get to the websites?
<Jucato> and do not go online as root (with sudo)
<console_jockey> daskreech: where did I get the error message from?  aptitude safe-update following an aptitude upgrade
<daskreech> kevman: did you check what I asked?
<kevman> It woeks as root.
<kevman> daskreech, that was the first thing I tried.
<daskreech> console_jockey: No where did you get the package from ?
<daskreech> kevman: then it's your konqueror settings
<console_jockey> daskreech: ah, one moment. checcking sources.list
<wirechief_intel> kevman there must be something with konqueror and your permissions but follow that thread i gave
<daskreech> kevman: Move your konqueror setting dir to a new name
<console_jockey> daskreech: not sure which repo has openssh but the general form for my sources.list is deb http://ftp.citylink.co.nz/ubuntu/ gutsy
<kevman> daskreech, its a fresh install.
<kevman> I installed it, rebooted, open konqueror. And nothing.
<kevman> wirechief_intel, disabling cache worked.
<wirechief_intel> kevman ok, i didnt think you had to do anything with your other stuff.
<console_jockey> daskreech: running software-properties-gtk to find new mirror now.
<daskreech> console_jockey: woah. where are those coming from? can you pastebin your source.list ?
<wirechief_intel> kevman thank google ;)
<console_jockey> daskreech: heh... new zealand would be my guess, and it was the fastest mirror the last time I ran software-properties-gtk.  I am running it again and will be sure to choose something a little more mainstream.... heh
<wirechief_intel> kevman and using gui as root is a very bad idea but you had to see if you were going down the right road.
<kevman> Yeah, I know. My main computer is actually a gentoo machine. This is for my mom...
<wirechief_intel> kevman well im glad thats all you needed, i usuaully check for bugs with the symptom and of course google
<kevman> I didn't really know what to query.
<console_jockey> daskreech: I've gone ahead and changed the repo source and run aptitude update, but when I run aptitude upgrade I get the same error.  You think I should maybe remove openssh-* and reinstall them?
<Alonea> the text install is only on the alternate disk?
<daskreech> hi Alonea
<daskreech> yes
<daskreech> console_jockey: pastebin yoour sources
<daskreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wirechief_intel> kevman i used "konqueror cannot connect to  internet"
<Alonea> daskreech: *curses* I cant get the graphical on e to work on this laptop that I am fixing for a friend. Its old and only has 384mb of ram
 * wirechief_intel checks his trick bag for more tricks
<dbglt> anyone updated to kde 4.0.4 by any chance?
<console_jockey> daskreech: http://rafb.net/p/GZ7TUF41.html
<kevman> "graphical on e"?
<kevman> Text install is also on the dvd
<daskreech> Alonea: That's what the text one is for
<kevman> Someone told me the GUI install doesn't work well under 384meg of RAM. Issat true?
<wirechief_intel> dbglt: yep, it is still experimental.
<dbglt> wirechief_intel: oh yes, I know. I'm running 4.0.3. For some reason, my system won't update to 4.0.4, even though I have the correct repositories
<wirechief_intel> kevman probably very close to being right on.
<kevman> Strange.
<wirechief_intel> dbglt: hmm well i got it on another machine but to be honest i havent bothered anymore with it.
<Jucato> dbglt: I was told that there was a bug with that, even if you have 4.0.4 installed it still says 4.0.3 in About KDE
<Jucato> dbglt: try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<dbglt> Jucato: ah, that could be it. I have, very little luck there
<wirechief_intel> Jucato i heard the same
<dbglt> on that note then, are there any repositories for the 4.1 alpha?
<Alonea> daskreech: I just hate that they are separate. used to them being on same disk.
<console_jockey> daskreech: any thoughts on my removing/reinstalling?
<Jucato> dbglt: none yet
<dbglt> Jucato, wirechief_intel: thanks for clearing that up, was a bit lost!
<Alonea> daskreech: this will run on it right? (kde3 of course, not 4)
 * wirechief_intel joins the lost 
<wirechief_intel> dbglt just try to have fun with 3.5.9 youll have more excitement
<daskreech> Alonea: yeah
<daskreech> Jucato: took a peek at the rafb link ?
<Jucato> no
<daskreech> please do and tell me what you think
<Hawkeye-X> could someone take a look at this vlc dev and tell me why my dvd player is not working?
<Hawkeye-X> http://www.pastebin.org/36493
<Alonea> daskreech: ok. good. thing is, he just wants this to browse the internet and maybe type up a couple things. His windows was virus ridden. *shudder*
<_2> where does konqueror put "trash" ?   i'm having trouble removing what i can't find...
<Jucato> _2: in the fd.o specified locations: ~/.local/share/Trash
<Jucato> (info/ and files/)
<_2> k
<_2> ty
<Alonea> daskreech: we both figured linux would be safer. and hopefully easier...
<daskreech> Alonea: will make the computer feel faster too
<wirechief_intel> _2  just add the applet with add Applet - kde panel
 * Hawkeye-X twiddles
<_2> applet ?   panel ?   im not using kde
<wirechief_intel> _2  ? you using Ubuntu then ? with Gnome ? and your on a Kubuntu irc ...hmmm
<console_jockey> daskreech: I take it you didn't find anything worth commenting on with my sources.list?
<daskreech> Alonea: Best part?
<Alonea> daskreech: ^__^. I am just glad he isn't computer illiterate.
<daskreech> Alonea: two clicks and they can hang out with us!
<_2> wirechief_intel no.
<daskreech> Jucato: Peeked at it?
<_2> wirechief_intel no gnome either
<Jucato> wirechief_intel: you don't know _2 yet :)
<Alonea> daskreech: ? er. irc or have they added something new? I haven't used kubuntu in a long while. slackware is what I moved to.
<Jucato> daskreech: yes. what am I supposed to be looking for?
<Jucato> (is that the sources.list pastebin?)
<wirechief_intel> Jucato i guess not. ;)
<Hawkeye-X> http://www.pastebin.org/36493 - could someone take a look and tell me why my dvd player is not working?
<_2> who is it "nautilus" that uses ~/.Trash/  ?
<Jucato> _2: yeah.. though I thought that also "linked" to the fd.o standard place... although I think KDE uses .Trash for removable devices too
<Jucato> not clear on that one
<Alonea> daskreech: er, what wifi cards are natively supported? I know the brand is intel.
<_2> Jucato umm may have changed from dapper to now ?
<Jucato> that I don't know... sorry
<daskreech> Jucato: those are all valid server?
<_2> k.  well thanks again, i'm back to work.
<daskreech> +s
<daskreech> Alonea: IRC :)
<mot_> why is it that randomly when i boot up
<mot_> the kicker program
<daskreech> !wifi | Alonea
<ubottu> Alonea: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mot_> like the program that opens to run other programs when you hit alt+f2
<mot_> won't open.
<mot_> i go to kde menu -> run program
<mot_> still won't open
<mot_> what the hell?
<daskreech> Jucato: I don't know how they got configured like that. I've never seen a sources.list like that before
<Alonea> daskreech: thanks. looks like intel cards are generally supported natively. yay
<_2> mot_ dcop communication problem ?
<sneedley> ok. i need help can someone help me with twin view.
<Broadcom> i cant fix my swap partition
<sneedley> this is the one part of windows which worked a little better
<Hawkeye-X> http://www.pastebin.org/36493 - could someone take a look and tell me why my dvd player is not working?
<Hawkeye-X> pretty please with sugar on top?
<_2> Broadcom sudo swapoff -a ;sudo mkswap /dev/"partition_device" ;swapon /dev/"same_device"
<_2> sudo that last one too ^
<wirechief_intel> Hawkeye-X not sure this link will be of help http://digg.com/linux_unix/Linux_101_Enable_DVD_Playback_in_Ubuntu_in_Two_Commands
<Broadcom> _2: Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 1689722 kB
<Broadcom> no label, UUID=de28611d-9217-4073-ad95-c862e5666aa0
<Broadcom> swapon: /dev/hda4: Operation not permitted
<_2> sudo that last one too ^   <<<repeting
<Broadcom> _2: what do you mean?
<Broadcom> ok, ok
<Broadcom> _2 swapoff: cannot canonicalize /dev/disk/by-uuid/\x2fdev\x2fhda4: No such file or directory
<Broadcom> Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 1689722 kB
<Broadcom> no label, UUID=f1aeec54-b3aa-43c9-939a-6d2c19376d42
<_2> Broadcom sudo swapoff -a ;sudo mkswap /dev/"partition_device" ;sudo swapon /dev/"same_device"   <<< is it so dificult to add the "sudo to that last command" or do you not know that ";" seperates commands ?
<Broadcom> _2: i did
 * _2 is too busy for all this.  sorry.
<Broadcom> can anybody else help?
<_CrashMaster_> Sorry man, thats way above my head
<wirechief_intel> Hawkeye-X  wodim --devices   and also man wodim for more
<FroggyTheGreat> !shockwabe
<ubottu> Factoid shockwabe not found
<FroggyTheGreat> !shockwave
<ubottu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Broadcom> anybody else know how to fix a swap partition?
<Broadcom> would it be diffrent in ubuntu?
<wirechief_intel>  Broadcom why do you want to "fix' your swap ?
<Agent_bob> ok did the guy get his swap space setup ?
<wirechief_intel> i dunno was that Broadcom ?
<Agent_bob> Broadcom ?
<Agent_bob> yes
<Agent_bob> < _2
<wirechief_intel> well he said something about fixing it, not sure what he was doing.
<gwp> anyone know how to get KBFX to work
<gwp> im trying to spruce up my desktop
<Broadcom> wirechief_intel: sorry, kuubntu keeps freezing, i discovered that the swap was not working
<Agent_bob> i hate to leave anyone hanging like that, but some times work comes first...   (albeit not often in my case)
<Agent_bob> Broadcom how much ram do you have ?
<Agent_bob> and how did you determine that the swap was not working?
<Broadcom> im not sure, how do i check? sorry, i jost got this from sombody
<Agent_bob> cat /proc/swaps
<Broadcom> Agent_bob: i would give you a link, but if i open firefox, it crashes
<wirechief_intel> also try using free
<Broadcom> i did $ free | grep Swap and it printed 0        0         0
<Agent_bob> Broadcom ok that's normal for a non-mounted swapfs   did you run the command that   _2 gave you ?
<Broadcom> agent bob, yes, and it gave me errors, hold on while i find them
<Broadcom> swapoff: cannot canonicalize /dev/disk/by-uuid/\x2fdev\x2fhda4: No such file or directory
<Broadcom> Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 1689722 kB
<Broadcom> no label, UUID=3678d16d-7995-4bf2-9f95-b13675b23a86
<Agent_bob> commands  there were three of them in one string.
<Agent_bob> ok that's not errors...
<Broadcom> no label??
<Agent_bob> swap wasn't on so it couldn't turn it off.
<Agent_bob> nothing wrong with that.
<Broadcom> Agent_bob: there were two in a string
<Broadcom> sudo swapoff -a ;sudo mkswap /dev/hda4 ;sudo swapon /dev/hda4
<Broadcom> should it be working now?
<Agent_bob> two ?    two what ?       that's three commands.
<Broadcom> Agent_bob: oh, i see, nevermind
<Agent_bob> Broadcom and yes it could.      free -m   to see
<Broadcom> Agent_bob: thanks a lot, it works now
<Agent_bob> yeah    welcome.
<Agent_bob> ok now back to work...
<Pramod> anyone knows how can i use the apt-to-cd application?
<Pramod> where can i get it?
<wirechief_intel> aptoncd
<Pramod> teah
<Pramod> yeah
<Pramod> where can i get that?
<wirechief_intel> google but it might be in repo
<wirechief_intel> try in a terminal apt-get install aptoncd  see what happens.
<Pramod> ok thank you... :)
<wirechief_intel> Pramod are you using ubuntu or Kubuntu
<wirechief_intel> aptoncd is for gnome
<Pramod> well i am usung kubuntu... but i want to transit to ubuntu... :)
<wirechief_intel> not sure it will work in kubuntu
<Pramod> ok
<Pramod> well got any suggestion for kubuntu?
<wirechief_intel> pramod but there are web sites for cloning.
<wirechief_intel> just google it, cloning kubuntu
<Pramod> ok thanks...
<Pramod> i try it
<flaccid> cloning?
<billyd> What are you trying to clone
<wirechief_intel> there are programs for that, at least there were under 7.04
<Pramod> cloning kubuntu...
<billyd> Like cloning a HD with kubuntu on it?
<wirechief_intel> something different than partimage
<_CrashMaster_> ubunutu are kubuntu the same thing, with the exception of the desktop manager.... right?
<wirechief_intel> i used it a couple of times when i had two installs of 7.04 and wanted to keep them in sync
<flaccid> _CrashMaster_: mainly yes
<flaccid> what do you mean by cloning?
<wirechief_intel> CrashMaster well there are lots of gome programs that will muck up a good kde based install.
<billyd> Pramod - if you are trying to get stuff on a HD to another HD as a clone, regardless of what is onthe disk look at g4u  Think website might be www.g4u.com - or google it
<wirechief_intel> best to stay away from em.
<flaccid> wirechief_intel: like?
<flaccid> when you say clone, do you mean disk image?
<Pramod> well
<wirechief_intel> flaccid: i dont mix em i can tell you that much.
<flaccid> i do :)
<billyd> g4u will make a clone to another disk of same or greater size - regardless of format
<wirechief_intel> flaccid: well fine, live on the edge. thats your fun rights.
<Pramod> i want to save all the cache in the apt so that when i format my disk i can use them from the cd instead of downloading them...
<wirechief_intel> with my distro the developer refuses to do anything with gnome, and will never.
<flaccid> wirechief_intel: ubuntu is designed so things like this are not a problem, if you do run into something that conflicts thats what !bugs are for :)
<wirechief_intel> flaccid: yep your right i guess thats why so many people are looking for help on #ubuntu channel
<Nodlew> hey guys.. I just finished an install of kubuntu 8.04, rebooted, and I'm stuck at a grub prompt... I'm lost, can anybody help?
<Alonea> daskreech: ya know, the install screen is very screwy looking...lots of flickering and black lines
<flaccid> wirechief_intel: well a lot of us think that kde has a better dependency tree - easier to install/compile etc. i tend to agree
<flaccid> Nodlew: the actual grub prompt? did it say anything just before that eg. errrs?
<wirechief_intel> flaccid: i prefer it. but like to test others.
<Nodlew> flaccid:  No erros.. just dropped me at a grub prompt.. same thing after 3 re-installs... fedora 9 installed with no problems
<Pramod> #ubuntu
<flaccid> Nodlew: is this the standard desktop cd install?
<daskreech> Alonea: What video card?
<Nodlew> flaccid:  kubuntu 8.04 dvd
<wirechief_intel> well time to catch the train see ya.
<flaccid> Nodlew: not much to go on. i guess you could try the alternate cd but they may have the same result
<flaccid> ciao
<Alonea> daskreech: I have no earthly idea. laptop is old.
<Nodlew> I really don't want to goto another distro... there has to be something I can do.. manually install grub or lilo or something?
<flaccid> Nodlew: ok try reinstalling grub and if that fails i guess try alternate cd
<flaccid> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<flaccid> first link
<daskreech> Alonea: can you see?
<Nodlew> there is a fasttrack scsi adaptor in the system that I think is somehow confusing things.. but the drive that I'm installing on is on that controller
<Alonea> daskreech: yeah. I can read it alright. its just the entire screen has diagonal black marks over it and the window in the middle is a bit transparent looking.
<Pramod> want help about kubuntu kde4...
<_CrashMaster_> y
<Pramod> where should i look?
<flaccid> !kde4 | Pramod
<ubottu> Pramod: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Pramod> thanks flaccid thanks ubottu... :P
<Alonea> Nodlew: have you tried messing with the boot options? like, taking off the splash option if its on there. I think I remember I had some problems and taking that off helped.
<Alonea> Nodlew: its been a while since I have used Kubuntu. I moved distros.
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> Jucato: hey mate you there
<Nodlew> Alonea:  I'm rebooting from the dvd now to see if I can get back to the filesystem... if I'm just getting the grub prompt.. would it likely be even reading grub.conf... or just getting to the mbr?
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> flaccid: yeah
<Alonea> Nodlew: so, to make sure I get you, it loads the grub screen and...stops? doesn't try to load an os?
<flaccid> Jucato: i think we just need to change the !kde4 factoid to say 4.0.4 in both instances
<Nodlew> Alonea:  Doesn't try to load the OS at all.. just drops at a grub screen.. same prompt you'd get if you ran "grub" from a console on a live system
<Jucato> flaccid: I just removed the 2nd instance to make updating it easier
<flaccid> sweet Jucato
<Alonea> Nodlew: not sure, but sounds like grub isn't configured correctly. Are you just installing linux, or are you dual booting? do you have multiple hdds?
<daskreech> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<daskreech> Ah
<daskreech> Latest packages ?
<Nodlew> Alonea:  There are multiple HDD's... not trying to multiboot
<Alonea> Nodlew: ok. are you installing on first hdd?
<Nodlew> there is onboard raid controller, but the disk array currently isn't configured, so I'm not sure how it's being detected
<Nodlew> the drive I installed on is a scsi drive on a separate controller
<Alonea> Nodlew: have no experience there. I do know that the config is going to look for grub on the first hdd and then look for instructions on where linux is installed, which can be anywhere.
<Alonea> lemme find some instructions real quick for how to config grub.
<Nodlew> Alonea:  thaks, much appreciated
<flaccid> Jucato: #kubuntu-kde4 please :)
<Alonea> Nodlew: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351, try that.
<Alonea> Nodlew: hopefully that will fix it.
<Alonea> daskreech: gods this is taking ages to install.
<Nodlew> Alonea:  Thanks.. taking a look now
<Alonea> Nodlew: there was another page I used to use, but this is the same instructions pretty much
<daskreech> Alonea: With slow computers I normally pull out the network cable
<daskreech> otherwise it will try and download all the updates from the net
<daskreech>  I'd ratehr do that once the machine is up and running so I can do other stuff
<Nodlew> Alonea:  So I followed the instructions.. it found the stage1 file, wrote the mbr, but when I rebooted, I still got the grub shell
<Alonea> daskreech: it finally finished.
<Alonea> Nodlew: I honestly don't know whats wrong. If its funky drivers or a messed up config, a picky config, or what.
<Nodlew> I just don't get it why Fedora installs with no problem...
<daskreech> blessedbeef!
<daskreech> Alonea: What is it doing?
<daskreech> hi Jucato
<daskreech> Alonea: oh wait' that's someone else's problem :)
<Chrysalis> my fonts are all messed up in konqueror. . . if i set the size right on one page they get messed up in another. . . isnt there a setting to let the site chose its own font?
<Chrysalis> like, i can barely read google search results and newegg is like size 15 or so
<gwp> I installed wine and then world of warcraft the game ran fine, then I installed burning crusade and now it crashes at the screen to accept the ToS, anyone know a fix?
 * ASUS-tek good morning to every one in south Asia and visversa to the ROW
<Alonea> daskreech: ok, I can't get firefox to work. It tries to load for a bit then just goes off. konqueror works fine.
<daskreech> Alonea: Run it from command line
<daskreech>  if it's FF2 10 bits to one crouton that it's running out of memory
<Alonea> daskreech: ok. to see if there is an error?
<daskreech> Alonea: Yup yup
<kette> q es esto????
<daskreech> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Alonea> ! not installed...eh? dude, I downloaded it and all you have to do is load the file right?
<ubottu> Alonea: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daskreech> Alonea: What?
<Alonea> hang on
<daskreech> Alonea: alt+space -> type Adept -> press enter
<Alonea> daskreech: ok, I figured it out. I am an idiot.
<daskreech> Here's your sign
<Alonea> daskreech: was in wrong folder and had a requirement issue. ^^;;;
<daskreech> Alonea: Seriously. what are you doing?
<Alonea> daskreech: I have barely slept this week. I got it figured out. it works now. its allll good. and I installed firefox manually cause the adept one didnt work and now I know why the adept one didn't work, but still prefer manually installing certain things.
<daskreech> Alonea: Ha ha good luck :)
<daskreech> adminstration nightmare :)
 * daskreech hugs Alonea 
<daskreech> get some sleep
<Alonea> daskreech: well, he said as long as browser works and he can connect to internet, he could care less.
<daskreech> technically he couldn't care less
<daskreech> but english nazi's get kicked here
<Alonea> daskreech: this isn't his main computer. pretty much a device he uses on trips for email since he hates cell phones.
<Alonea> daskreech: his main is a nice pretty new imac.
<daskreech> ooooh linuxify that :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> anyone alive that's good with networking issues?  i cannot seem to connect to the net with a static ip, but getting a dynamic ip from the router works.
<Alonea> daskreech: if I get to touch it...^__^
<Alonea> well, daskreech , I am going to attempt to knock myself out, even if I have to resort to drugging myself.
<Alonea> night all
<Fungyo> anyone tried the new amarok 2 nightly build with kubuntu hardy ? i have no sound
<lookin_kubu> linux newborn here
<daskreech> welcome
<lookin_kubu> can someone tell me how to switch between admin and user?
<daskreech> lookin_kubu: Sorry What do you mean?
<lookin_kubu> thanks you for the welcome!
<lookin_kubu> to log off as admin, and login as user, or visa-versa
<Jucato> !root | lookin_kubu
<ubottu> lookin_kubu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<daskreech> lookin_kubu: no need to
<daskreech> lookin_kubu: You can be user all the time and be admin on the fly
<daskreech> and for a very specific task
<lookin_kubu> tks!
<lookin_kubu> lots to learn :)
<daskreech> lookin_kubu: hang around We are cool and informative
<daskreech> Like PSA in the 80's
<daskreech> lookin_kubu: Anythign else that has a burning void of konwledge ?
<lookin_kubu> not ATM, 1 thing at a time :)
<kite> ?
<Fungyo> lookin_kubu: FYI root can be enabled. If that is what you prefer
<daskreech> Wow kite was profound :)
<daskreech> Fungyo: He doesn't know root he knows admin
<daskreech> don't go confusing him
<daskreech> assuming lookin_kubu is a him :)
<Fungyo> yeah.. my bad sorry - root = admin
<daskreech> root = superadmin! :)
<daskreech> Phear me phor I am Root!
<ibun2> 299 people
<ibun2> not a whole lot to say
<ibun2> friday...so ronery...
<lookin_kubu> ok I dumb
<lookin_kubu> I need to log on as admin, extract a package in /usr/local/
<flaccid> !root | lookin_kubu
<ubottu> lookin_kubu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<flaccid> default user is admin - use sudo
<lookin_kubu> I read the rootsudo, and still don't understand how to just login as admin
<lookin_kubu> so sudo chown bob:bob /home/bob/* , get me admin?
<Fungyo> lookin_kubu: no... "sudo -s -H" no quotes, will log you in as an admin
<Fungyo> chown changes ownership of files or directories(folders)
<Fungyo> your home folder and files "/home/bob" should already be owned by you
<lookin_kubu> yes
<lookin_kubu> tks
<lookin_kubu> read the who thing and could'nt find it :)
<Fungyo> if you do the sudo -s -H be careful not to play around in your home folder as writing or modifying folders/files will then be owned by root and not your normal login account eg. bob
<coder2> Hello
<Fungyo> if that happens you can then do the chown bob:bob on that file/folder to change ownership back
<lookin_kubu> ?
<lookin_kubu> I am lost then, how am I supposed to extract a downloaded file in my /home/bob/ to the /usr/local , if I cannot touch home/bob/?
<lookin_kubu> ark would not do it anyways
<lookin_kubu> said I still have no permission
<lookin_kubu> Konsole shows root@bob#
<Fungyo> what is the file name of the downloaded file
<mauro> i have no sound in my computer
<coder2> Please help me with skype. Microphone does not work. I can't understand input connector names which skype shows to me and kmix interface like spaceship control panel. My soundcard is Audigy 4. I've tried each connector but no success. The same problem with on-board Realtek....
<lookin_kubu> crosstools2.tar.gz
<mauro> can somebody hel me?
<Fungyo> lookin_kubu: type "exit" always no quotes from now on btw. this will bring you back to your normal login
<Fungyo> lookin_kubu: "sudo tar -xzvf crosstools2.tar.gz /usr/local"
<coder2> Is there any human-friendly mixer for kubuntu? kmix shows much more weird labeled sliders than physically present inputs on the soundcard.
<Agent_bob> alsamixer
<lookin_kubu> tks Fungyo !
<Fungyo> no worries, glad to help
<coder2> It even much more complicated. There are about 30 sliders shown on the alsa mixer panel. Do you really think that the alsamixer is more user-friendly?
<Agent_bob> it lets you do what you want to do,   as far as controlling audio    so yes.
<Agent_bob> configure it.
<Agent_bob> for that matter configure kmix
<coder2> I want to know which button to push to get my skype working.
<Fungyo> lookin_kubu: basically "sudo" is all you should need to do simple admin tasks
<mauro> i have no sound in my computer
<mauro> can somebody help me?
<Agent_bob> what: do you think that "default"  is supposed to be "perfect for everybody"   heck it's not even acceptable to most...
<coder2> Agent_bob: I do not want to argue. I just need help.
<Agent_bob> !skype | coder2
<ubottu> coder2: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Fungyo> lookin_kubu: it's better to add "sudo" to the beginning of a command, rather than logging in as root(admin)
<Agent_bob> the howto might help
<coder2> Agent_bob: Thanks.
<Agent_bob> i did say might.
<Agent_bob> looks like i'm going to have to rm /var/lib/apt /var/lib/dpkg    to ever get this thing the way i want it...
<coder2> Agen_bob: The problwm is: I don't know which input in skype corresponds a slider in kmix. Why kmix has two sets of sliders: one for outputs and another for inputs. Why each of them shows two mics, 2 aux sliders, PC-speaker, etc. My soundcard even don't have such connectors onboard...
<coder2> And I can't understand dependency rule of "red LEDs"
<coder2> It looks like a puzzle
<mauro> i have no sound in my computer
<mauro> can somebody help me?
<c1|freaky> my microphone isnt working. ive a got a really new pc
<c1|freaky> Sysinfo for 'loopy': Linux 2.6.24-17-generic running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: Intel(R)Core2QuadCPUQ6600@2.40GHz at 1603 MHz (4788 bogomips), , RAM: 1407/3042MB, 134 proc's, 7.57h up
<c1|freaky> its a realtek chipset. realtek high definition audio
<c1|freaky> can someone help me getting it workingß
<brian_> hey all
<brian_> i nearly got wpa working
<Agent_bob> if no one here is able to come to the phone, you can leave a message in one of the other channels   #ubuntu   ##linuxhelp   ##linux   #alsa    < any of those might have active help at this time
<brian_> why is it that kubuntu doesnt install an example wpa_supplicant.conf example file anywhere?
<Agent_bob> i can't do any good here because of server load.  lagging right now.
<mauro> how can enable alsaa in kubuntu 8.04
<mauro> how do I enable ALSA in kubuntu 8.04?
<ferhat> hi i have sound problem
<Agent_bob> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mauro> I HAVE A SOUND PROBLEM
<ferhat> alsa conf is not running
<ferhat> Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<ferhat> pls somebody help me :(
<mauro> alsamixer is not working
<ferhat> my problem sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<level1> is there a kubuntu 8.04 bittorent?  I can only find a torrent for the dvd, not the cd
<buyaka> how do i move an existing ubuntu installation to kubuntu?
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> !purekde | buyaka
<ubottu> buyaka: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<buyaka> thx
<intelikey> np
<harolddong> what's the deal? video playback in hardy?  It seems to be a little more system intensive than feisty or gutsy were... especially for hd video.  I can't even really comfortably play anything above 480p without lag and I never had a problem before
<kamil> hejka
<Agent_bob> idk.    i know that dapper is usable on a p1 100mhz with 64m ram and 610m hdd    i tried it... :)
<Agent_bob> actually it works quite well on that box...
<holycow> hey guys
<holycow> what is the ubuntu kernel channel?
<holycow> nm
<kavit> hi all, I have a nvidia card and I am using TwinView (Xinerama) to use two monitors. I added a new panel to the second screen. I however found that I couldnt add a system tray to the second panel. Does anyone know if I can have 2 system trays running on the same Xinerama session
<kavit> ?
<Agent_bob> kavit i don't think you can,  not without some heavy tweekin'
<kavit> Agent_bob: i thought so
<holycow> xinerama?
<holycow> uh
<holycow> xinerama is different from twinview
<holycow> either you are using twinview or xinerama
<holycow> if its twinview its fully ogl capableon all monitors, you can put a panel anywhere
<holycow> twinview in general unfortunately is a bit lacking tho
<Blissex> holycow: sort of -- TwinView also provides Xinerama emulation.
<holycow> okay right
<kavit> holycow: nvidia-settings says Twinview is enabled, kde desktop pref says Xinerama is on
<kavit> holycow: i have a second panel... I just want to add a system tray to that second panel
<holycow> system tray? you can have as many as you want
<holycow> what error are you getting?
<Blissex> Xinerama is both an implementations and a protocol. As a protocol it allows application to figure out that what looks like a single screen is divided into ''regions'' which are sub-screens.
<holycow> it renders on one moni and not the other?
<Agent_bob> holycow you can have multiple systrays ?
<kavit> holycow: the applet doesn't show up in the Add Applet menu
<kavit> holycow: i dont mind going into .kde/ and editing stuff by hand
<kavit> holycow: i just wanted to know if there was an easier way
<holycow> oh wait you are using kde
<kavit> aye... hence kubuntu :P
<holycow> lol sorry i'm a bit slow today :)
<holycow> so what you can't add a systray applet?
<kavit> holycow: sacred bovines are not supposed to be quick
<holycow> lol, its not that my mind is on the topic of whether or not th eintel 5100 chipset is supported
<kavit> holycow: nope
<kavit> holycow: nope to systray not showing up
<kavit> holycow: I have no idea about the chipset
<holycow> does it render on one screen but not other?
<holycow> does a single systray render?
<holycow> or you are trying to get multiple ones running?
<kavit> holycow: trying to get multiple ones running
<kavit> holycow: compiz and emerald are running nicely
<kavit> holycow: everything else works but the system tray
<kavit> holycow: might go gnome... this otherwise small annoyance is a very big deal for me
<holycow> kavit i'd haveto dig a little bit to find out, but unfortunately i don't have time
<holycow> i'm sorry
<holycow> multiple system trays?
<holycow> personally i find them mostly useless
<holycow> i think the concept of a system tray needs to be rethought
<kavit> holycow: it's all good, i can do my own digging, thanks for trying anyway
<Agent_bob> all i have ever done with a system tray is remove them.
<holycow> sorry bro :/
<holycow> no quick answer
<kavit> well until something stable comes along to replace the system tray
<kavit> i guess i will keep using it
 * Agent_bob doesn't much care for systrays panels or bars
<kavit> Agent_bob: heh i used to be like that on Solaris... i guess now I just like glitzy IDEs and desktop apps
<mauro> join #ubuntu
<freakabcd> hi all
<Agent_bob> ^
<freakabcd> i have downloaded the kubuntu hardy kde4 remix iso
<freakabcd> i have loop mounted this on /tmp/koobuntu
<freakabcd> i added this line to /etc/apt/sources.list: deb file:/tmp/koobuntu/ hardy main restricted
<freakabcd> then when i do a reload (apt-get update) in synaptic, then click on 'Origin'
<freakabcd> it doesn't show /tmp/koobuntu as a possible source for packages
<Agent_bob> ummm isn't it two slashes ?   file:// <
<freakabcd> actually it should be 3 slashes: file:// then the path /tmp/koobuntu
<freakabcd> i tried all methods, but none of them work
<Agent_bob> hmm you updated the database ?
<Agent_bob> apt-get update ?
<freakabcd> Agent_bob, actually there is an error, i will show you
<Agent_bob> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
 * Agent_bob waits to be shown ...
<freakabcd> err.. now it doesn;t show any error
<freakabcd> on console when doing apt-get update it always ignores
<freakabcd> Get:2 file: hardy Release [1777B]
<freakabcd> Ign file: hardy/main Packages
<freakabcd> Ign file: hardy/restricted Packages
<freakabcd> sorry for the whitespace
<Agent_bob> freakabcd ls /tmp/koobuntu   make sure that hardy is a dir there
<freakabcd> root@mobile:/tmp# ls /tmp/koobuntu/
<freakabcd> autorun.inf  dists    isolinux    pics  preseed             ubuntu     wubi.exe
<freakabcd> casper       install  md5sum.txt  pool  README.diskdefines  umenu.exe
<Agent_bob> casper ?    liveCD ?
<Agent_bob> is the pool dirrectory full of the .deb files you want ?     you could copy them to /var/cache/apt/archives/   and install the meta package from there...
<Agent_bob> not the "*buntu" way though
<Agent_bob> more the _bob way...
<Agent_bob> it's 'em bob way again..
<Agent_bob> freakabcd ok apt seems to always ignore local lists on update   maybe you need to use something like the apt-cdrom tool to add that ?
<Agent_bob> or apt-file ?
<Agent_bob> !apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<Agent_bob> no not apt-file
<Agent_bob> !apt-zip
<ubottu> Factoid apt-zip not found
<Agent_bob> !info apt-zip
<ubottu> apt-zip (source: apt-zip): Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.17 (hardy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Agent_bob> !info apt-move
<ubottu> apt-move (source: apt-move): Maintain Debian packages in a package pool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.27-1ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 48 kB, installed size 216 kB
<freakabcd> so which is it?
<freakabcd> i am pretty sure i have done this before.
<freakabcd> just that this time it seems weird
<Agent_bob> freakabcd i'm pretty sure i have never tried to add a mounted iso as a source     so without error messages i might be stabbing in the dark
<freakabcd> Agent_bob, i'm pretty sure it gave an error the very first time i did reload in synaptic
<freakabcd> but now it doesn;t give that anymore.. grr .. for silent errors
<Agent_bob> "it's really ok to stab in the dark, if you hit something you can tell by the colour of blood on your knife, whether it's us or them"
<freakabcd> maybe it is trying to get some newer versions from the internet
<freakabcd> maybe i should try ti disable the rest of the repos
<Agent_bob> worth a shot
<Agent_bob> !info apt-ftparchive
<ubottu> Package apt-ftparchive does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> oh it's in apt-utils
<Agent_bob> duh
<freakabcd> nope
<freakabcd> if i comment out all the repos except the file: one, it doesn't even find 'kubuntu' when i search :(
<freakabcd> so obviously it is not being added (poperly perhaps)
<Agent_bob> less the parenthetical i assume
<freakabcd> :(
<freakabcd> talking in #ubuntu is a crazy thing to do. waaay too much traffic, heh
<Agent_bob> you could mount the iso on the mountpoint of the cdrom and use apt-cdrom to add it maybe ?
<freakabcd> oooo.. thats something i never thought of!
<freakabcd> heh, gonna try it now
<Agent_bob> sudo apt-cdrom -d /tmp/koobuntu add
<pteague> ok, i don't think this is good - "The ext3 file system creation in partition #2 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<Agent_bob> maybe ?
<Agent_bob> add -m maybe.
<Agent_bob> pteague hmm no i would think not.
<Agent_bob> pteague gparted ?
<pteague> doing an install
<Agent_bob> yeah that's parted qt* i think   but anyway   you could drop to a console and manually build the fs
<Agent_bob> you could make sure that it's not mounted...  O.o
<pteague> let me change it from a primary to a logical & see what that does
<Agent_bob> "primary to a logical"  </blinks>
<Agent_bob> you mean extended ?
<pteague> yes
<Agent_bob> shouldn't matter unless  you have several primaries already
<pteague> at least the installer seems to have remembered all the other settings
<pteague> nope, old laptop
<Agent_bob> with any "normal" system you can have at least 4 primary partitions one of which can be an extended with many logical disks in it.     and with more advanced systems you can have more than 4 primaries
<pteague> nope... dang, i wonder if i go back to my original partition scheme if that would work
<mauro> legend2440: Thans thans thans
<mauro> thanks thanks thanks
<mauro> ñegend2440: thanks thanks thanks
<mauro> legend2440: thanks thanks thanks
<Agent_bob> mauro you said that
<mauro> join #ubuntu
<Agent_bob> pteague did you tell it to resize any windows fs/partition ?
<Agent_bob> /
<pteague> nope, deleted everything & had debian on it before
<Pennycook_> I'm getting an error in my aptitude full-upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12669/ .  Does it mean that for some reason libtotem has been upgraded, but the packages on which it depends aren't in the repos yet?
<Agent_bob> Pennycook_ apt-cache policy libtotem-plparser10
<Pennycook_> Agent_bob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12670/
<Agent_bob> Pennycook_ sudo apt-get update ;sudo apt-get upgrade      and see if it errors out
<Pennycook_> It does.  Just had a look through Launchpad and it seems there's a bug.
<Pennycook_> Thanks anyway. :)
<pteague> hmm...  "Some of the partitions you created are too small.  Please make the following partitions at least this large (in bytes): \ \ /boot 55346688 \ \ If you do not go back to the partitioner and increase the size of these partitions, the installation may fail." ... that's 55,346,688...  55mb?
<Agent_bob> ok the package is not built correctly Pennycook_
<Agent_bob> pteague yep
<pteague> i think you're right... i think i need to fdisk & manually build
<Agent_bob> pteague cfdisk
<Agent_bob> :)
<pteague> cfdisk ??
<Agent_bob> yep.  it's more "vision oriented"
<Agent_bob> same app with a sort of  M$ fdisk looking shell on it.
<pteague> weird - it wasn't deleting the extended partition
<Agent_bob> imo cfdisk is the better of the three   and sfdisk being the lesser of them
<Agent_bob> but some like sfdisk
<Agent_bob> pteague call it habbit, but anytime i reload a system, i always do a cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda    first  then i never have that kind of errors   but it shouldn't ever actually be needed,  i just like the all clean aproach to things.
<freakabcd> damn..
<freakabcd> i think i need to find a rewritable 700 MB disc
<freakabcd> this thing just doesn;t want to work, grr
<Agent_bob> freakabcd you did use the -m switch on that didn't you?
<freakabcd> yup
<freakabcd> it added the cd
<Agent_bob> but ?
<freakabcd> and i can see Kubuntu-KDE4 hardy heron in the 'origin'
<freakabcd> but clicking on it, doesn't even show any kde/qt packages!
<Agent_bob> mmm k
<Agent_bob> freakabcd does apt-get install Kubuntu-KDE4      error out ?
<freakabcd> after i search for kubuntu-kde4-desktop, and click on apply, then it shows it will download 190 megs or so
<freakabcd> Agent_bob, i can install if i want with just the internet, but i don't want to spend the bandwidth if at all possible
<Agent_bob> freakabcd did you re-enable the other repos ?
<uga> I hate this... anybody can recommend a domain name registerer?
<freakabcd> sure
<Agent_bob> why ?
<uga> there are so many, and lots look almost fake...
<freakabcd> you want me to disable them?
<Agent_bob> yeah try it
<pteague> godady.com ?
<freakabcd> Agent_bob, disabling them doesn;t even show kde or kubuntu when i search!
<pteague> er, godaddy
<jussi01> uga: godaddy
<freakabcd> its almost the same as not having the source added :(
<freakabcd> i'm gonna find a freaking 700 rewritable.
<uga> jussi01: pteague: thanks, I'll check it
<freakabcd> this is an unfortunate situation
<Agent_bob> freakabcd care to post your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<freakabcd> sure
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<freakabcd> http://pastebin.org/36532
<freakabcd> ah, sorry i pasted int he wrong place
<pteague> ok, that didn't work... what was it you were saying?  /dev/zero > /dev/sda ?
<Agent_bob> pteague cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda     will totally wipe the hd
<bibstha> what is the meaning of adding node content in panel-node?
<bibstha> any idea/
<bibstha> oops wrong channel :(
<pteague> i wonder if my high school science teacher still teaches at the school i went too... if /dev/zero doesn't work i think i'll try his giant magnet
<Agent_bob> freakabcd lines 39 and 40 are intentional ?
<freakabcd> i can comment them if you want..
<freakabcd> i'm editing the sources list by hand and sometimes using that software sources list
<Agent_bob> yeah do that and do this.       apt-cache search kde4
<Agent_bob> that should show several packages on the cd
<freakabcd> nothing
<Agent_bob> ?
<freakabcd> apt-get update; apt-cache search kde4
<freakabcd> return with NO results
<freakabcd> seriously this is starting to piss me off
<freakabcd> i will find that damn rewritable
<Agent_bob> yeah i can see why.    everything is correct but the iso is acting like it's blank.
<freakabcd> but i can see all the package files on the mount point
<Agent_bob> yeah i'm saying that the package database is saying it'd blank   not that the iso actually is
<Agent_bob> it's
<Agent_bob> something is wierd there.     i just haven't been able to put my fingure on what it is yet
<uga> jussi01: pteague: they offer e-mail hosting. In theory I shouldn't need that though, right? my plan is to use hosting in some other place
<lookin_kubu> lol, here's a smart question .....how do I type "~" on keyboard?
<uga> lookin_kubu: try AltGr+4
<uga> if it fails, try twice
<JoshOvki> lookin_kubu: what layout you using?
<JoshOvki> because here its above  #
<uga> JoshOvki: I was guessing spanish, given we have same issue over here
<lookin_kubu> i have american english keyboard
<pteague> uga, not sure you need the extra... just be able to assign the different DNS for it
<Agent_bob> freakabcd idk.   i've gone back over what we have covered,  and that "should" be working.   i'm at a loss here.
<JoshOvki> uga: who you hosting with?
<jussi01> uga: this is kinda offtopic for here, maybe try #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<freakabcd> me too..
<freakabcd> now sudo synaptic
<freakabcd> has hung!
<freakabcd> wow, first time i see this
<jussi01> freakabcd: dont use sudo - gksudo for graphical gtkapps.
<freakabcd> doesn;t matter, gksudo will not help me with this situation
<Agent_bob> until i ironed out the issue i'd leave synaptic alone.   stick with apt/aptitude so you can read the output..
<JoshOvki> lookin_kubu: try    Alt Gr +    the key on the left of 1
<uga> JoshOvki: that's what I was thinking. Right now I'd use localhost, but they are requiring me to use a second name server sigh =(
<uga> jussi01: sorry, yes
<lookin_kubu> tks  :)
<pteague> how long should the cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda take?
<Agent_bob> pteague every bite on the disk is being writen with 0x0
<Agent_bob> so depends on the size of the disk and the speed your system can write
<pteague> ah, there we go... hmm...
<Agent_bob> on my lappy about 17/18 minutes  but it's not fast and has 74g hd
<pteague> is this normal?  "cat: write error: No space left on device" ?
<Agent_bob> yeap
<pteague> k
<Agent_bob> that means it reached the end.
<Agent_bob> see normally cat would read all the input and write to a file (or stdout)   but in this case, it's reading an unding source of null charictors  and writing to finite destination.
<pteague> going into fdisk i get a bunch of junk & then "Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(rite)"
<Agent_bob> hmm shouldn't.
<Agent_bob> you still have non-zero data on that disk
<pteague> by junk i meant the normal blah blah blah
<Agent_bob> still should NOT mention partition table 4
<pteague> well, i am on a live cd & there's still a /dev/sda5 listed
<Agent_bob> should say something like no partition table found
<Agent_bob> yep you still have non-zero data on that disk
<Agent_bob> i.e.   "huston, we have a problem!"
<pteague> yep... it starts with "Device contains neither a valid DOS partition table, nor Sun, SGI or OSF disklab e1 \ Building a new DOS disklabel with disk identifier 0x764487a6."
<pteague> rebooting to see if that'll help
<Agent_bob> oh did say no partition table     good.    but the other message still throws red flags everywhere
 * Agent_bob wonders if pteague might be fighting with a bios "virus protection" program   ???
<Agent_bob> i'm old school on that topic.  i think linux should totally take over bios when the kernel loads.   not leaving anything to the bios makes for a cleaner kernel    imo
<Agent_bob> and a much more controlable system
<pteague> it's a 500mhz laptop with 128mb ram... an old compaq armada e500... not had problems in the past, but i've not done much with it in about a year other than turn it on
<eyemon> how can i use the root
<Agent_bob> 128m ram    ! there's your issue
<Agent_bob> eyemon sudo -i
<pteague> lol
<Agent_bob> !root | eyemon
<ubottu> eyemon: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Agent_bob> pteague the new live CD can't all load in that size ram
<pteague> i'm actually installing mythbuntu atm
<Agent_bob> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<pteague> the gui installer is xfce & the 'text' installer looks like it's x with just the installer windows
<pteague> i'm using the 'text' installer
<Agent_bob> k
<pteague> i just wish the installer was smaller :)  my firewall boots off a floppy ;)
<Agent_bob> the "<pteague> well, i am on a live cd & there's still a /dev/sda5 listed" had me thinking you were using a live CD  silly me.
<Agent_bob> pteague heh the ubuntu kernel wont fit on a floppy and the initramfs.img is over 6m now
<pteague> i was messing with the live cd earlier & was messing around in xfce, but it was just to dang slow... the 'text' installer still runs on x, just doesn't have the extra bloat
<Agent_bob> you can run XFree86 in 4m of ram
<Agent_bob> i don't know about xorg  but probably about the same
<Agent_bob> granted you can't do anything with it.  but it will run there.
<pteague> hehe, all it needs to do is run the popup windows
 * Agent_bob meant total ram == 4m    like old 386's
<pteague> yep
 * Agent_bob used to reinstall twice a weak...
<pteague> i need to get this fixed up so i can swap the monitor back over & set up the mythtv backend to record the indiana jones marathon tomorrow
<Agent_bob> now i haven't reinstalled "per say" in 2 years...
 * JoshOvki reinstalled 1 month ago, due to a bad upgrade which was self inflicted
<Agent_bob> JoshOvki heh.  yeah.
<Agent_bob> i merged two systems on three hd's to one system on two hd's    but that's not a reload by any means
<Agent_bob> but it was self inflicted too
<Agent_bob> pteague hows the partition work now ?
<JoshOvki> most things are. i dont like it when people say "*ubuntu broke this"
<pteague> if you can call it a reinstall...  i stripped down my old raid5 fileserver (1 of the drives went bad), made 1 of the good drives / & put in a whole new set of drives, & a pci sata i/o card
<Agent_bob> oh.  "ubuntu" grub actually did break ont of my systems
<pteague> still trying to load the cd into ram
<JoshOvki> Agent_bob: when i first started out a few years ago i had so many problems with grub
 * JoshOvki says a few years ago, but its coming up 10 years
<pteague> i've had issues with lilo as well... neither's a silver bullet :(
 * Agent_bob wonders how they expect 700m compressed to fit uncompressed into 128m ....
<pteague> hehe
<pteague> oh dang... & no swap =)
<JoshOvki> Agent_bob: tight squeeze?
<JoshOvki> ;)
<JoshOvki> right i gotta go shopping, lucky me. catch ya all later
<pteague> i may use ubuntu server to set up partitions so there's at least some swap
<Agent_bob> JoshOvki heh yeah.   my issue is that it writes more than 512bytes into the MBR  thus adversly affecting the first sector of the hd      i don't use partitions,   so that means it hoses the superblock of my fs
<Agent_bob> JoshOvki k.   tre bon chance shopping
<pteague> hehe... must be with the SO
<Agent_bob> :)
<pteague> he sounded overly excited about it
 * Agent_bob never minded spending other peoples money  :)))
<Agent_bob> it's his own that he doesn't like to part with
<Agent_bob> howto make less print colours rather than the code that sets the colour ?
<pteague> hehe... this had a huge hard drive! - 12.1gb
<Agent_bob> ah found it....   -R
<Agent_bob> pteague untill last year i was still working on 4g hd's
<Agent_bob> but three of them add up to 12g  so...  :)
<Agent_bob> actually i had one box with 8 drives in it...   kinda nice   for older hardware   i really liked
<pteague> hmm... ok, 1gb swap at beginning of disk & the rest is ext3 for / ...  do i put the bootable flag on sda1 or sda2 ?
<Agent_bob> doesn't matter if there is one
<josef_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Agent_bob> grub is going to ignore the bootflag anyway
<josef_> hmm.. what's the one for hda intel cards?
<Agent_bob> !hda
<ubottu> Factoid hda not found
<Agent_bob> well it was
<pteague> !intel
<ubottu> Factoid intel not found
<Agent_bob> !sound-hda
<ubottu> Factoid sound-hda not found
<jussi01> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Agent_bob> pfft the stand in bot is not up to par
<josef_> ah thanks jussi01 :)
<jussi01> Agent_bob: you leave ubottu alone - shes trying her best
<Agent_bob> she's fired
<Agent_bob> you hear me ?   F I R E D !
<Agent_bob> :)
<pteague> nah, just needs an upgrade
<jussi01> Agent_bob: you are fired! its exactly the same db as ubotu :D
<jussi01> Agent_bob: learn to use !search
<pteague> fired? bring out the torches
<jussi01> !search intel
<ubottu> Found: aiglx, snd_hda_intel, hdaintel, effects, intelhda
<Agent_bob> jussi01 yeah but they keep deleting factoids lots of thing that used to be there aren't there now...
<Chrysalis> jumped over to check out kde 4.0.4 and everything is a mess. . . panel is gone, programs crash etc. . . how do i get rid of it to try to reinstall while keeping me kde3 intact?
<pteague> any idea how to tell if a webserver is sending gzipped content?
<Agent_bob> pteague sniff for the gzip header ?
<Agent_bob> sorry,  i mean    nope not a clue.
<pteague> was using curl...  checked the headers & nothing in there about it & the html page is standard html... wasn't sure if it'd be garbled or not
 * Agent_bob whistles inocently, and walks away
<pteague> i need to figure out who made this website... it'll be another local co for my friend to rip into
<freakabcd> Agent_bob, i gave up. i can;t find a 700 MB rewritable :(
<freakabcd> getting everything off the internet now
<Agent_bob> freakabcd sorry to hear that.
<freakabcd> its unfortunate, but i have the bandwidth for this month. so its ok
 * Agent_bob has bandnarrowness  in place of bandwidth 
<pteague> if you guys ever set up a web server... make sure you allow people to cache stuff unless it's absolutely necessary not to on something
<Agent_bob> cuts down on data transfer does it
<pteague> yeah
<Agent_bob> makes cracking easier too
<pteague> ?
<ubuntu> piko para todos ustedes
<Agent_bob> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Agent_bob> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Agent_bob> i don't speak chilineese ;/
<Agent_bob> pteague you mentioned swap eariler,   i actually made a swap file and used it some today.    heavy photo editing.
<Agent_bob> used a GUI for that too
<pteague> i need to get either 64bit or server working on my desktop so i can make full use of my ram... i've been using up my 1gb swap quite a bit... firefox is a hog... especially when i've got 60+ tabs open
<Agent_bob> can't imagine...
<crazy_bus> I installed the kde4 khangman and loaded it via /usr/lib/kde4/bin/khangman but it fails with this error  >	ASSERT failure in QList<T>::operator[]: "index out of range", file /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qlist.h, line 399
<chalcedony> pteague a man after my own heart
<jdavies> chalcedony: ?
<chalcedony> my son used to get so mad at me for having so much open
<Agent_bob> chalcedony :)
<chalcedony> greetings jdavies:)
<jdavies> hi
<chalcedony> if i upgraded to gutsy (just the download and reboot) do i need to do anything else before changing to hardy?
<pteague> i had somebody tell me i was using my computer wrong... when you need to browse something you open firefox & find what you need, then you close it & open your editor...  i can see where he's going, but #1 i'm lazy & #2 i don't like sitting around for 10 seconds (talking about windows here) to wait for something to open that was already open...
<Agent_bob> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.bugs.general/430949 crazy_bus
<Agent_bob> not interesting really,    all i found on that tho
<pteague> chalcedony> i think that's all you need to do
<Agent_bob> chalcedony you might find it easier to just grab the iso and fresh install
<Agent_bob> only  a though.
<chalcedony> Agent_bob i thought about it and decided not to
<Agent_bob> k
<chalcedony> i'm used to my 'tracks'
<Agent_bob> you'll dl three times as much   if that matters to you
<chalcedony> hmm ?
<chalcedony> why is that?
<chalcedony> 2x for two steps
<crazy_bus> Agent_bob: so nothing I can really do about it?
<Agent_bob> the gutsy upgrade   then the hardy upgrade will == about three times the iso size.    but then you would probably want to update the hardy which negates part of that... so never mind my rambling chalcedony
<Agent_bob> crazy_bus you can file a bug on it.    i can't help you do anyething more with it...
<crazy_bus> thanks anyway
<Agent_bob> ;/
<chalcedony> i was using do-release-upgrade , i expected it to go to hardy, but it had me reboot .. and now it's gutsy?
<chalcedony> is there a different command to get Hardy ?
<pteague> do an aptitude update
<Agent_bob> it doesn't skip releases     to the best of my knowledge     only Agent_bob upgrades streight through
<pteague> then i think you can do the release upgrade
<KRF> is it possible to change the color of plasma panel by now?
<KRF> or having two rows?
<Agent_bob> ah!  25 minutes and i'm finished for the next 62 hours
<Agent_bob> so i'm leaving no to do final rounds.   shalom!
<pteague> well i missed it setting up ext3, but it's definitely past there cause it's copying files... thanks for telling me about /dev/zero :)
<chalcedony> pteague i did aptitude upgrade .. 0 removed 0 added
<chalcedony> tried safe-upgrade too
<pteague> no, update... to update what it has in the way of packages cached... might have done that when it updated to gutsy, but i don't know
<chalcedony> how to go to hardiy?
<chalcedony> ah
<chalcedony> i think it did
<chalcedony> i tried both.. 0s
<pteague> try the release upgrade again?
<chalcedony> ok
<chalcedony> that should do it?
<pteague> not sure... i haven't done it yet myself due to possible issues with hardware
<chalcedony> System Error: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<chalcedony> and stopped
<pteague> ack
<pteague> syn...
<chalcedony> type that?
<pteague> no, that was a joke :)
<chalcedony> ah
<chalcedony> be careful, i migiht take someone literally
<chalcedony> might
<chalcedony> what to do now?
<pteague> ack! as in eep! or oops! ...  but ack is also a hello message in protocols to which the response is syn ;)
<chalcedony> hehehe lol
<chalcedony> um it says to report the bug
<chalcedony> i can't copy paste on that box now
<pteague> i can't remember how to deal with broken packages without trying to install something
<chalcedony> it won't let me open files
 * chalcedony taps toe.. i EXPECT geniuses!
<chalcedony> ;)
<pteague> hmm...
<chalcedony> we can look for someone else
<pteague> can you get the alt+ctrl+f[0-9] terminal? i typically use alt+ctrl+f2 ... & don't forget that alt+ctrl+f7 brings you back to gui
<chalcedony> umm ok.. why?
<chalcedony> gives me a login
<chalcedony> f7 gives me a flashing prompt in the top left of a blank screen
<pteague> geeze... i should stop trying to pay attention to other people's problems... i'm to far gone... i thought i read something from you that said you couldn't type anything
<chalcedony> no what i said was it won't let me create a file : w filename
<chalcedony> but it;'s not taking me back to the gui
<pteague> i know -f tries to aggressively fix problems, but i don't know if that'd work or not
<pteague> ok, i wonder if there's something wrong with 1 of those broken packages then that's causing the gui to be messed up
<chalcedony> pteague that would be interesting
<chalcedony> i'd like to have the error msg back
<pteague> log in to that terminal & restart kdm
<chalcedony> pteague i like this channel but i have ubuntu (command please?)
<eagles05> im trying to setup kde4 to use a static ip addresss how do i do it with ifconfig
<pteague> oh, then you'll need to restart gdm...  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<chalcedony> wow there is no gui with control alt f7
<chalcedony> i relogged in but it won't go there
<pteague> after you restart gdm shouldn't need to go to ctrl+alt+f7, should put you at a gui login
<chalcedony> it says kinit:No resume image, doing normal boot
<chalcedony> i got a non-gui login
<pteague> when did you reboot last?
<chalcedony> pteague after it upgraded to gutsy this evening
<chalcedony> it did a shutdown
<chalcedony> then it got that error and now this
<pteague> hmm...
<chalcedony> that was a feisty to gutsy upgrade
<chalcedony> and i already have two sick computers (other)
<harry> hey chaps
<pteague> & `aptitude upgrade` doesn't give you anything?
<chalcedony> greetings harry
<chalcedony> it checked for things and ran the program, but ended with 0
<pteague> i've not done much with apt, but i think there's a way to check for broken packages, but i'm not sure how... or what to do once found
<pteague> might check #ubuntu & #ubuntu-server
<noam_> so... that libtotem update... it's a bug, right?
<chalcedony> pteague i'll also join #ubuntu-server but thank you for all your help, it's not you it's the upgrade
<crazy_bus> libqt4-debug: Depends: libqt4-gui (= 4.3.4-0ubuntu3) but 4.4.0-1ubuntu3~hardy1 is to be installed  :: any idea's on how to fix this?
<fernando> hi, I have update my kubuntu system and vista gone from my grub list...
<fernando> how can I restore vista??
<crazy_bus> ah I see the problem now, still not how to fix it
<fernando> any help..?
<noam_> there's a broken package update for libtotem-plupdate10. i guess a bug has been reported already?
<fernando> I can find information about restart linux after vista, but not in the other direction..
<fernando> *restore
<noam_> fernando: http://www.planetmy.com/blog/how-to-fixmbr-using-windows-vista-bootable-disk/ will remove the GRUB menu, i believe
<fernando> noam: I not need to remove grub.. I have both system.. my problems is after I update kubutu, the entry of vista gone..
<fernando> I need only to restore the vista entry on my grub menu..
<ruben> Hi I'm new to kde, my resolution is set to low imo. But I can only slide the bar to 800x600, why can't I set a higher resolution???
<noam_> well, all windows vista grub entries look the same, i think, so try adding an entry as described here: http://www.pronetworks.org/forum/about78184.html
<eagles05> fernando: i did duel boot for a friend
<eagles05> ended up having to redo it
<eagles05> u have to install kubuntu first then install windows vista
<noam_> what? i haven't tried it but it's obviously possible. i installed kubuntu after i installed winxp
<eagles05> noam_: thats xp but i did duel boot with vista and kubuntu it ended up messing up for my friend and i had to redo it puting kubuntu first then vista
<eagles05> this was after doing some digging around on google
<fernando> noam. I am restarting the system..I hope that's it
<fernando> noam. thanks.. :-)
<ruben> how can I configure X to a higher resolution?
<pteague> i've not messed with vista, but prev versions i've always had to install win first & then linux...  windows overwrites the boot stuff & won't let you load anything else
<ubuntu_> promo
<pteague> ruben, whats the highest res allowed on your box ?
<ubuntu_> hello everybody
<ruben> I dont know, but defenitly not 800x600,  I want to have 1280X 1024, but I can only slide the bar in de monitor options to 800x600 max.
<pteague> you can hack your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to have higher resolutions...  the other thing to check is to see if you have the right driver for your video card
<dev_eddie> can someone confirm me that libtotem-plparser10 is broken in the repository right now?
<ruben> pteague, where to check te driver?
<pteague> what video card do you have?
<pteague> or do you know? :)
<noam_> fernando: well did it work? :)
<andreas__> do kubuntu 8.04 have KDE4?
<Dr_willis> There is a kde4 variant and a kde3 variant
<Odd-rationale> kde4 | andreas__
<freakabcd> andreas__, kubuntu-kde4
<andreas__> ok, ty :)
<Dr_willis> Or you can install kde4 on the kde3 variant. Or visa-versa
<Odd-rationale> !kde4 | andreas__
<ubottu> andreas__: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<eagles05> bah cant get ssh to work with putty
<eagles05> myy connection keeps timing out
<giacomo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<andreas__> kde i mutch nicer to look at, but i think gnome is easyer to use
<Dr_willis> easy is relative.
<Dr_willis> i often find gnome harder to use to do the spefific jobs i want to do. :)
<andreas__> but this is first time kde. it's look nice :)
<Dr_willis> use both for a few weeks/months befor deciding.
<fernando> I have set the right resolution for my lcd screen on my monitor and on my sesion it works, however, on my login screen is a very low resolution.. how can I set the same resolution on my login screen?
<fernando> omit - on my monitor - sorry
<andreas__> Dr_willis:  yes i will :)
<fernando> I have try using root privilegies but doesn't work
<armin_> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<eagles05> whats the commaned to kill x
<Dragnslcr> ctrl-alt-backspace will restart X
<eagles05> Dragnslcr: i dont wanna restart it i wanna kill x so i can start x in the ssh session im currently logged into on my other lapto
<eagles05> laptop*
<Dragnslcr> From a terminal, it's just like any other process
<Dragnslcr> i.e. kill
<eagles05> i did sudo killx and it didnt work
<eagles05> said killx command not found
<Dragnslcr> Try kill <pid>
<Dr_willis> if you kill the window manager you will restart the X session totally. it depends on EXACTLY what you are wanting to do.
<Dragnslcr> If that doesn't work, you can try kill -9
<Dr_willis> Killing the window manager is different from killing X.
<|Dreams|> can someone help m eplease adept keeps crashing http://paste.ubuntu.com/12703/
<eagles05> Dr_willis: i wanna start x on my ssh session
<Dr_willis> I normally start a x session locally, with a xterm, and ssh to the remote box then start the window manager and tools.. The idea of 'starting x', on a ssh session.... seems... wrong
<noam_> the command is xkill, not killx
<noam_> in KDE it has the shortcut ctrl alt escape
<Dr_willis> In fact on my laptop - theres a 'secure x session' session entry i recall that lets you do that.
<noam_> oh wait, you want to kill X. disregard me
<Dr_willis> noam_,  im confused also. :)
<andreas__> When i try to delete program whit the tool "add/remove programs" it's only install the program twise. who i delete programs ?
<|Dreams|> can someone help me please adept keeps crashing http://paste.ubuntu.com/12703/ and synaptic wont load either
<eyemon> hi
<Dr_willis> andreas__, the adept manager is a more powerfull package manager tool you may want to try out.  it dose the same thing as add/remove only with more optuons.  You will eventually want to learn to use it. (or install synaptic and use that, its a similer front end also)
<Dr_willis> andreas__,  or use the command line 'apt-get' tools - again.. these all install/remove the same programs. they are just different front ends to the apt system
<chalcedony> Dr_willis  HELP! I upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy with "do-release-upgrade", it finished Gutsy and restarted, I got the gui screen and tried to update aptitude, 0 % upgraded etc. I tried running "do-release-upgrade" but got an error: System Error: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. I told someone that I could not open a file to paste the error into. He misunderstood me, he told me to do control+alt+f(1-9) and coltrol+
<|Dreams|> if anyone has had the same problem with segmentation usig adept then this is for you sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<|Dreams|> works liek a charm
<andreas__> Dr_willis:  ty man, i gonna take a look at adept manager, if it dont work i will try apt-get
<chalcedony> |Dreams| glad for you :)
<Dr_willis> andreas__,  i tend to use synaptic, and the command line apt-get tools.
<andreas__> is synaptic instaled by default ?
<Dr_willis> chalcedony,  i rarely if ever upgrade. I normally do clean installs. Sorry cant really help.
<Dr_willis> andreas__,  no. :) does it matter ? if you want it  install it.
<andreas__> will do :)
<Fungyo> clean installs are the way to go. keep /home on separate partition
<chalcedony> hmmm so .. from here
<andreas__> synaptic, is that who is in ubuntu whit gnome?
<Fungyo> synaptic is the default package manager in ubuntu.
<andreas__> i see, i love that manager :)
<Fungyo> i use it in kubuntu. i prefer it over adept
<andreas__> ye, mutch easyer to use, and more clean i think
<Fungyo> also i find synaptic to be rock solid. adept i have issues with from time to time
<eduardiyo> hola hola !
<Dr_willis> I rarely use adepts manager. It just seems too slow at times.
<eduardiyo> tengo un problema, he instalado klaptopdaemon para ver la batería y demás de mi laptop, pero ahora no se cómo añadir ese elemento a al barra del menú k, alguna ayuda?, gracias
<andreas__> do more i use linux, do more i love it
<emilsedgh> !es | eduardiyo
<ubottu> eduardiyo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sweetchack_> jó napot
<andreas__> who i see if my gfx card have drivers?
<armin_> wieder da
<armin_> schwerer absturz nachdem ich nur was auf einen usb-stift kopier habe
<Jucato> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<armin_> grothesk_ hast es?
<Fungyo> extremely funny -> http://www.rishiraj.in/wp-content/uploads/kill-bill.jpg
<armin_> uuups
<armin_> sorry!! I thought I was in the German channel
<armin_> thanks, bye
<roberto> qualcuno ha la scheda ati radeon ?  con ubuntu 8.04  ho dei problemi , non funz  il 3d
<wilczek> witam :)
<wilczek> ja z drobnym pytaniem
<roberto> oh !  i can speak english or french
<wilczek> i maked file ~/.kde/autostart/irssi.sh
<wilczek> #!/bin/bash
<wilczek> killall irssi
<wilczek> screen irssi -c QuakeNet
<wilczek> but it don't work
<wilczek> irssi dos not work
<wilczek> roberto: do you know why?
<wilczek> why irssi don't start?
<andreas__> who i see if i have drivers to me gfx card?
<roberto> no I  have installed xorg but  I haven't changed file config yet  , with the  owner driver it is wrong at the moment
<roberto> 64 bit  is not yet supported I mean
<herman> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<andreas__> well, i instaled the nvidia drivers, and now is the screen size max is 640x480, who i make it bigger ?
<Dr_willis_> I normally install and use the 2 nvidia config tools after i install the drivers
<Steve-cal> If I go to KDE System Settings, click "Sound System", and the click the "Hardware" tab, I can choose which audio device I want to use. It only gives me rather generic choices such as ALSA and OSS. When I'm in Gnome however, I can choose my specific device "VIA 82C686A/B rev 20". Why can't I do that in KDE?
<mateusz> ello people
<Tokeiito> hello
<Tokeiito> i have problem with alsa in latest kubuntu. only one program can use audio, other just pops error. is there a way to fix that?
<mateusz> should yes
<mateusz> which version u using of kubuntu
<Tokeiito> 8.04
<Tokeiito> and using alsa for audio
<mateusz> yeah same so what might be the issue
<mateusz> ok
<Tokeiito> here is the example: if i launch amarok, then java application doesnt has sound. if i launch that java app, then amarok drops me error, that alsa is busy
<roberto> I cannot hear sound with my audigy in ubuntu 8.04  and alsa  seems ok
<Dr_willis_> What audigy specifically?
<Tokeiito> maybe there is some alsa configuration option to enable multi channels?
<roberto> sb0160  appear on ubuntu  I don't remember  exactly
<andreas__> where i change my hz on the monitor to 65hz in xorg.conf?
<roberto> I have enabled all
<Zeon> good morning, i need support. I got a problem with my network card. In kubuntu 6.x the OS detects and uses it correctly but in Kubuntu 7.x and 8.x i got some malfunction. Anyone can help me solve this problem?
<andreas__> where i change my hz on the monitor to 65hz in xorg.conf?
<baudthief> I've just (re)built my new machine and reinstalled Kubuntu 8.04 - My new GFX card is a nvidia 8800GTS, I installed compiz through synaptic, but each time I start it says I have no composite extention?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<baudthief> BluesKaj: hello
<BluesKaj> baudthief, edit the xorg file and enable composite , or you could post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file on pastebin so we can have a look .
<baudthief> BluesKaj: already enabled in xorg, will pastebin xorg.conf right now
<farchord> I was using Compiz fusion a while ago, but I got sick of the eye candy, so I just picked a nice looking KDE theme and personnalized it's looks ;)
<Zeon> I got a problem with my network card. In kubuntu 6.x the OS detects and uses it correctly but in Kubuntu 7.x and 8.x i got some malfunction. Anyone can help me solve this problem?
<baudthief> BluesKaj:  http://pastebin.com/m6dc2b18c
<BluesKaj> Zeon, wirless ?
<baudthief> farchord: hah, to be honest I thought of uninstalling it - but it's just not the same. I also tried out openSUSE for the past couple of days (figured i'd see how it compares) - the few suse users I asked for help are bastards though.
<baudthief> *were
<baudthief> Kubuntu always sorta felt like home though lol
<farchord> baudthief: granted, but I'm a linux gamer, and I do believe to use my PC as fast as it can be and the least buggy possible. So Compiz Fusion hinders that philosophy lol
<baudthief> farchord: haha I always run 'kwin --replace' before gaming :p
<farchord> Imo if I wanted eye candy instead of performance I'd install Windows Vista with Object Desktop lol
<farchord> heh
<baudthief> BLASPHEMY!
<farchord> lol
<baudthief> might have to for DX10 later anyway :P
<BluesKaj> baudthief, I don't see anything wrong, ...perhaps the ppl at #compiz-fusion can help
<farchord> Meh. Wine will get into DX10 sooner or later
<baudthief> had to stick to dx81 for Half-Life/portal ;\
<farchord> baudthief: : what error do you get when you try to enable it in console?
<baudthief> farchord: Checking for Composite extension: not present. - same error for XGL
<baudthief> #compiz-fusion say it's xinerama that's causing it, I like xinerama :(
<farchord> k hold on
<farchord> do me a favor, type this in console and tell me the output: glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<farchord> Case sensitive btw
<BluesKaj> baudthief, your module section:   Load           "glx" ..wondeing if that shouldn't be 'xgl'
<Zeon> BluesKaj no, i got a cable ethernet card.
<baudthief> farchord: http://pastebin.com/m33cfc70e
<baudthief> BluesKaj: isn't glx the name of the nvidia driver or something?
<farchord> BluesKaj: that's for ATI cards
<baudthief> * _A_ driver
<baudthief> well spotted though :P
<farchord> hold on trying to work and do this at the same time but ill help ya
<baudthief> thanks heh, i'll put off disabling xinerama as suggested then
<BluesKaj> maybe I should stay out of this ...I'm an ati user and all this glx -xgl stuff confuses me :)
<eyemon> i installed aircrack-ng using sudo but its no where no be seen
<eyemon> what sould i do
<baudthief> BluesKaj: I ended up throwing out my ATI card and buying a crappier NVidia card for Beryl :P
<baudthief> (about a year ago)
<eyemon> help
<eyemon> help
<baudthief> 'locate aircrack' ?
<eyemon> where should i write locate aircrack??
<baudthief> console
<BluesKaj> baudthief, I'm not a compiz fan , I prefer a nice desktop but the eye candy thing is like a cheap drunk > It only lasts for a little while before the headache arrives
<baudthief> *Konsole rather
<farchord> BluesKaj: funny tho the only difference between your xorg and mine is that you have xinerama enabled, indeed....
<farchord> BluesKaj: that was my problem ^^
<farchord> BluesKaj: my bad wrong person on the first one
<baudthief> I guess I'll disable xinerama and try heh
<farchord> baudthief: : funny tho the only difference between your xorg and mine is that you have xinerama enabled, indeed....
<BluesKaj> that's baudthief 's xorg file
<baudthief> I sorta like dragging widnows across screens though lol
<baudthief> *windows
<eyemon> hey c'mon
<eyemon> help me
<baudthief> eyemon: I told you, Konsole
<farchord> eyemon if anyone can help you they will, but I personnaly know nothing about it
<eyemon> nothin happens man
<farchord> eyemon: ALT+F2
<farchord> Then that command does nothing
<baudthief> hah
<BluesKaj> eyemon, in konq address bar , locate:aircrack
<andreas__> is  ModeLine       "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync... Is this the line i change the HZ on my monitor in the xorg.conf?
<baudthief> back in a flash, restarting X
<farchord> andreas__: it's actually recommended to try to do it from gnome
<farchord> andreas__: but if not, yes it should normally be, just be careful and do lots 'o backups ;)
<andreas__> farchord: 50hz is the max i can turn on in X
<farchord> andreas__: ahh just be sure your screen can handle it or you might end up harming it
<BluesKaj> andreas__, i wouldn't fool with the text , go thru the menu with the command line , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<andreas__> run 100hz on windwos, so it's np
<farchord> that seems high to me, but okay
<eyemon> i installed kubuntu on my lap
<Dr_willis_> this a crt or lcd display?
<andreas__> lcd
<andreas__> 19wide from asus
<eyemon> but when i restarted after updating somethin comes up saying "(initramfs)"
<eyemon> whats that??
<eyemon> help
<eyemon> plzz
<eyemon> GUYYYYZZZZZZZZZZz
<eyemon> does any one know about this??
<BluesKaj> !patience | eyemon
<ubottu> eyemon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dr_willis_> I wonder if the lcd is actually doing 100hz, or if it is just defaulting to a lower setting anyway.
<Dr_willis_> initramfs - is loaded by the kernel to setupdrivers and other things so the main system can boot.
<farchord> andreas__: anyway refresh rates are not that critical with lcds, it hurts eyes with CRT but it's fine on lcd, I wouldn't bother with it
<Dr_willis_> I was thinking the same thing farchord
<eyemon> but when i restarted after updating somethin comes up saying "(initramfs)"
<Dr_willis_> eyemon,  no idea on that. You asked what a initrdramfs was.
<Dr_willis_> byeee... gotta go shopping
<andreas__> ok, then it stand by default :)
<leatherdruid> Can anyone tell me if there is a way to migrate kubuntu from hd to hd.
<nosrednaekim> leatherdruid: dd
<leatherdruid> dd??
<Dr_willis_> leatherdruid,  there are tools that can backup/restore - but you may have to change some files. for the uuid and other things
<leatherdruid> so I'll have to reintall?
<farchord> eyemon: for the record, initramfs is a kernel feature.... if it gets stuck there your linux install might be bricked
<eyemon> what should i do
<leatherdruid> I'm new to this... and I don't quite get it...lol
<[GuS]> Hi guys... is there a problem in Kubuntu with QtDesigner 4.4? cause only works with oxygen style (when i have kde4 installed but i am using 3.x indeed). When i set qtconfig to Plastique.. the fonts of its menu bar dissapear.
<fildo> reboot
<farchord> lol
<farchord> maaan can't wait to get my age of conan game
<andreas__> farchord: ye, that game look king. ;) but i need a new pc to play that game :(
<eyemon> anyone else have a suggetion??
<farchord> eyemon: sorry mate I do not know. The #1 feature about linux is you have to be willing to sweat to find solutions, and that might mean many reinstalls
<baudthief> farchord: hah, disabling xinerama worked!
<nosrednaekim> thats not true,,,
<farchord> nosrednaekim: was for me anyway lol many trials and errors
<farchord> baudthief: cool
<andor> what is the "code" to rename a file whit the console?
<farchord> baudthief: gotta keep in mind that compiz is still in kind of not 100% stable yet, might conflict with some things like xinerama :)
<farchord> andor: rm nameoffile.som
<nosrednaekim> no!
<nosrednaekim> not rm!
<nosrednaekim> its mv
<farchord> ?
<farchord> no mv is move
<nosrednaekim> rm is "remove"!
<farchord> o
<farchord> damn!
<andor> rm is remove yes
<farchord> sorry misread
<andor> :)
<eyemon> what is better ubuntu or Kubuntu
<farchord> yeah it's mv lol
<farchord> eyemon: depends on your preferences
<baudthief> farchord: apparently twinview does virtually the same thing anyway lol, I'm used to nvidia's twinview meaning a cloned output
<nosrednaekim> eyemon: it very much depepends... try them both and see which you like best
<andor> eyemon: try both, it's only the skin
<eyemon> O
<farchord> eyemon: but being sincere with you, considering you are a beginner, I'd go with Kubuntu
<andor> eyemon: if you like eyekandy, go for kbuntu
<BluesKaj> kubuntu has more apps as well , altho they all run in both desktops
<baudthief> kubuntu is cooler.
<farchord> I personnaly don't like KDE4
<farchord> I hate the way they made the desktop
<andor> you use gnome?
<farchord> na KDE3.9
<farchord> os[Linux 2.6.24-16-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.01GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 79.8% free] disk[Total: 93.1GB, 36.0% free] video[nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT]] sound[CA0106 - CA01061: USB-Audio - USB Device 0x46d:0x8ca2: USB-Audio - Logitech USB Headset3: MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART]
<andor> ah ok
<BluesKaj> lotta ppl would disagree baudthief , it's a matter of personal taste
<baudthief> farchord: yeah buy YOU considered windows vista, therefore all of your oppinions aren't valid :P
<eyemon> :(
<BluesKaj> but baudthief I'm with you , I do prefer kde 3
<farchord> baudthief: hey, I'm dual-booting Vista with kubuntu haha
<eyemon> but my kubuntu wont load
<baudthief> you deviant! LOL
<farchord> baudthief: and I have virtualbox with an XP image lol
<farchord> baudthief: I'm a gamer, not all games work in linux
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... Vbox + XP ftw
<farchord> nosrednaekim: I just l-o-v-e seamless mode
<baudthief> farchord: I'm just about to setup my vmware XP install for apps heh
<BluesKaj> I wonder if any of the web heavy hitters here are using "moonlight" ?
<andor> that day linux got better gamesupport i go over for real :)
<baudthief> virtualbox == vmware?
<farchord> baudthief: dude screw vmware install virtualbox
<farchord> I found virtualbox going better than vmware
<baudthief> farchord: alright, geez, don't hurt me please :P
<farchord> lol sorry
<BluesKaj> andor, buy a game machine , linux wasn't developed for gamerz
<nosrednaekim> farchord: I have it set up with Vbox in another Virtual desktop, and I have active desktop borders, so I can just move my mouse to switch between the two :P
<baudthief> haha, is it a similar setup to vmware?
<eyemon> what is a busybox??
<baudthief> nosrednaekim: SOOORRRRAAAYYYYYYY
<farchord> baudthief: go get the .deb, it's a 1-step install, then I think you only have to add yourself to the vboxgroup usergroup
<farchord> it'll tell ya
<nosrednaekim> eyemon: a very very basic command line
<andor> BluesKaj: yeha i know, i run grub whit winxp when i have to game now :)
<baudthief> my window corners activate the Expo plugin lol
<nosrednaekim> baudthief: what?
<baudthief> nosrednaekim: nevermind
<eyemon> how do i exit it to load kubuntu
<farchord> nosrednaekim: I put my XP start bar on top, and the kubuntu bar on the bottom
<jonah> hey does anyone know how to change the kmenu icon in kde4, i've asked in kde4 room but not many people around? i wanted to put a kubuntu logo i found there
<baudthief> farchord: that's insane ol
<jonah> and also: hey guys i've got a second hard drive which shows up no worries in dolphin but i always have to double click it to mount it. how can i have it auto mount or append my fstab to do so cleanly?
<BluesKaj> there's alotta games that will run on linux andor , just have to search for them
<nosrednaekim> eyemon: uhh oh, you got that on a boot of the liveCD?
<baudthief> farchord: getting now, any tips on making a not-so-bloated XP installation?
<farchord> baudthief: seamless mode: You can have your XP desktop and windows somewhat all merged with your linux desktop
<farchord> baudthief: default install with the basic drivers... that's what I have
<eyemon> i dont know
<andor> BluesKaj: i know, but i only play strange games hehe
<eyemon> my kubuntu wont load
<baudthief> farchord: you using a regular XP ISO/etc?
<eyemon> this thing comes up
<farchord> baudthief: I have a legit version of XP ;)
<nosrednaekim> eyemon: thats not good....
<baudthief> me too :P
<nosrednaekim> eyemon: try booting safe graphics moe
<farchord> but na used the CD
<nosrednaekim> *mode
<farchord> baudthief: want a screenshot?
<baudthief> farchord: hell yeah!
<farchord> Anyone know a site where you can post temporary screenies?
<baudthief> farchord: imagefap.com
<baudthief> *cough*
<baudthief> NSFW
<farchord> wow nice pr0n
<farchord> yyyyeah
<farchord> not the right site
<baudthief> everything you need, you into japanese hentai tentacle pr0n? :P
<nosrednaekim> imagebin.ca
<farchord> nosrednaekim: thanks
<eyemon> its not working
<eyemon> :(
<eyemon> :(
<baudthief> farchord: dare I ask what machine you're runing? CPU/RAM mainly
<andor> konqueror is damn like firefox, is a clone or someting ?
<farchord> baudthief: http://imagebin.ca/view/rH8jtR.html
<farchord> os[Linux 2.6.24-16-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.01GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 52.4% free] disk[Total: 93.1GB, 36.1% free] video[nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT]] sound[CA0106 - CA01061: USB-Audio - USB Device 0x46d:0x8ca2: USB-Audio - Logitech USB Headset3: MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART]
<baudthief> farchord: *head explodes*
<farchord> haha
<farchord> <3 virtualbox
<farchord> baudthief: and seriously I get absolutely no speed issues.... I run photoshop and flash at the same time in my VM and it runs pretty quick
<baudthief> that is pretty damn cool
<drif> farchord: too bad timecritial software such as musical sequencers aren't that forgiving.. :-\
<hydrogen> andor: do you mean they both have the capability of loading webpages and rendering the html into something that looks appealing to the eye?
<farchord> drif: yeah heh
<baudthief> farchord: I'm about to start setting it up, as soon as I break 4 pins off the connector on my DVI leads :p
<eyemon> where did u get photoshop??
<farchord> baudthief: thing is tho, seamless mode (Which is what this is) is not compatible with Compiz
<andor> hydrogen: yeha
<baudthief> farchord: #@(*&$^(&#@^(&*(#$&
<hydrogen> eyemon: The store (or adobe.com)
<farchord> afaic, compiz is not gonna run on my desktop heh..... idc much about eye candy
<rohan> on my (and everyone who uses backports i guess) system, qt version is 4.4, whereas pyqt is 4.3.3. will it cause problems? when will hardy-backports have python-qt4 4.4, if at all?
<kreib> have some images i want to include as equations, what tag can i use to get numbering to the right of the image
<hydrogen> andor: then yes, I suppose that just like linux is a clone of windows (they both have the capability of providing users an interface to use their system) and the space shuttle is a clone of the model T ford (both allow for enhanced transportation) konqueror is a clone of firefox
<baudthief> farchord: lol I'd live without compiz, but I cant live without my dual monitor setup - something weird is happenning, after setting up twinview, everything is blurrier than usual
<farchord> ahh
<andor> hehe
<farchord> no idea i dont use a dual desktop setup
 * baudthief cries
<baudthief> nothing is going right today lol
<drif> farchord: are you using amd-v with virtualbox?
<farchord> drif: yeah
<farchord> just wondering, I'm trying to have Songbird running in linux, it looks like it's playing but nothing comes out of the speakers anyone got that?
<cappy_> Why when im sitting on PC ,my system just logout me ? im not clicking Ctrl+Alt+Backspace or something else.... can any1 help me ?
<thompa> since installing kde4 I get no more Nvidia, also login screen looks ugly, how do I purge kde4??
<hydrogen> farchord: I'm pretty sure that the amount of people using songbird is somewhere around 0
<farchord> hydrogen: not according to what I'm reading lol
<farchord> mah screw it ill stay with amarok
<BluesKaj> farchord, I'm looking at the songbird auto-install page and it distinctly says "The script is free and requires you to be using Ubuntu and Gnome."
<farchord> ahh
<farchord> k then the hell with it
<BluesKaj> farchord, http://lifehacker.com/software/linux-tip/automatically-install-songbird-in-ubuntu-267042.php
<farchord> guess i could install the gnome desktop but meh
<BluesKaj> amarok has it's clunky side but i still prefer it to anything else.
<jhutchins> My wife's been getting into pandora, and I'm listening to it now.  Nice to expand my (already large and ecclectic) collection.
<BluesKaj> Im still trying to figure out what Silverlight/Moonlight actually does for webpages ?
<farchord> BluesKaj: simple. Microsoft's answer to flash.
<BluesKaj> farchord, there's a linux version ,Moonlight
<farchord> BluesKaj: huh, I'll be damned
<thompa> how do i purge kubuntu?
<dut> Hello! :-)
<BluesKaj> the blogs say it's supposed to be a "universal answer" to all the different graphics engines required by browsers to media on websites
<farchord> BluesKaj: odd, thought the 'Made by Microsoft' part would run you off heh
<BluesKaj> farchord, I'm an old winders guy , so I don't totally hate it ..I learned about pcs using it , but we must move on :)
<farchord> hehe yep
<cappy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12742/ <- why its happening that? im logging out when i receive it .im not clicking Ctrl+Alt+backSpace
<cappy_> ?
<mattycoze> hey guys, wow - kinda blown away with the kde build of ubuntu 8.04... can someone tell me if it's advisable to remove the gnome enviroment files?
<AngelKill> mattycoze: You can remove the Gnome enviorment, but its not suggested, because the Gnome holds a few files that might be needed to help run the system in a stable way.
<Jucato> AngelKill: not really
<Jucato> !purekde
<ubottu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<mattycoze> AngelKill okay... what i did was download the gnome version first (fresh install) and then used apt-get to install the kde version... but gnome defaults seems to be activated by defauly
<mattycoze> i like konquer and all the associated programs; amarok ect
<AngelKill> Jucato: alright true, but a as a Gnome addict myself, I know its possible but to remove Gnome. But the question is wont it damage the GTK installs that needs the Gnome evnio?
<Jucato> Kubuntu and Ubuntu use the same "base". neither GNOME nor KDE is actually necessary to run a stable system
<Jucato> AngelKill: not if he wants to remove Gnome
<mattycoze> heh
<AngelKill> ok, another thing learned :)
<Jucato> anyway, you can safely have the two installed with no side effect except for having more apps in your menus and more disk space used
<mattycoze> AngelKill so what can and can't i do?
<AngelKill> mattycoze: just follow the link provided, it is actually useful but I suggest reading it through before doing any thing
<mattycoze> okay
<mattycoze> Jucato do you recommend?
<mattycoze> just to check, i've got a wireless card and an nvidia card (that's currently working via envy)
<Jucato> hm.. there's no technical reason for or against it. it's all up to you whether you want to keep both installed
<cappy_> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Jucato> but if you're new to KDE, I'd suggest keeping Gnome as backup
<mattycoze> okay then
<monax> join #ubuntu-ru.
<Jucato> er.. new to KDE and Kubuntu. at least until you get a hang of how to drive the thing
<cappy_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mattycoze> jucato well i suppose i could always install the gnome files again right?
<Jucato> mattycoze: yeah, the package would be "ubuntu-desktop"
<mattycoze> ok
<_gtt_> ok, what do i have to do to generate all new keys due to the debian openssl flaw?
<xsacha> Jucato: you're back!
<Jucato> um.. yeah I think so :)
<xsacha> Jucato: how was it.. that big break
<Jucato> xsacha: so good that I'm tempted to do it again :D
<xsacha> :(
<favro> _gtt_: #debian might be a go for that if you're registered...
<Jucato> _gtt_: I think there are a lot of posts about what to do posted in planet.ubuntu.com
<gsa> hi all,how do i get root previleges in wireshark?
<gsa> i mean root permissions
<crimsun> kdesu wireshark
<gsa> tnx ill try that right now
<madberry> gtt you mean openssh?
<gsa> crimsun ty it works
<crimsun> gsa: np
<madberry> gtt if you mean ssh then just empty this folder ~/.ssh to create new keys
<SlimeyPete> erm, the local ssh keys are in /etc
<SlimeyPete> well, mine are anyway.
<madberry> not in my case
<SlimeyPete> ~/.ssh just contains info pertaining to other systems, for me
<farchord> ssh client should be in ~/.ssh
<farchord> yes
<farchord> ssh server would be somewhere else
<SlimeyPete> yeah, and isn't it the server keys that need to be regenerated?
<farchord> take it this way, SSH server doesn't run under your username so it can't be under your home folder
<madberry> you have to empty the client side to get new keys
<farchord> isn't the problem on the server side? And when the client connects it should auto-grab the new keys no?
<SlimeyPete> yeah.
<farchord> Client abides by the server, so the server is what needs to be fixed
<madberry> it doesn't i had the same problem and this fixed it
<SlimeyPete> so the vulnkeys util doesn't pick anything up now?
<farchord> More infos on that: http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/136970/
<SlimeyPete> right... so both may need to be regenerated
<madberry> yes but as soon as you delete client side server will create new keys for both
<SlimeyPete> madberry: it does? why? surely the local server doesn't care about the local client's keys.
<madberry> no the remote server generates the keys right so if the client doesn't have any key new key will be created by the remote server
<SlimeyPete> oh... I think we're talking at cross-purposes
<SlimeyPete> I am referring to the local server installation
<madberry> o ok
<SlimeyPete> i.e. a machine with both client and server installed will need to have both sets of keys regenerated.
<SlimeyPete> to be safe
<madberry> yes
<hdevalence> will 8.10 use KDE 4.1?
<Daisuke_Ido> hdevalence: presumably, assuming it gets released :D
<pag> hdevalence, probably. afaik no final decisions about 8.10 has been made yet though.
<Daisuke_Ido> so that's probably a yes
<hdevalence> because tbh 4.0 sucks
<ubuntu_> hdevalence: Highly likely
<ubuntu_> but that's really a   #kubuntu-kde4 discussion
<hdevalence> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> hdevalence: i agree 100%, 4.0.x is essentially for developers, 4.1 is where it should start to come together for the end users
<ubuntu_> 4.2 is where it gets bling!
<Diswill> Hello
<Diswill> I would like to know if it is possible to run yahoo desktop widgets in hardy 8.04
<Diswill> hmmm
<Diswill> real quiet in here
<ubuntu_> Diswill: no
<Diswill> ok, thanks
<favro> yaho bites - I never get a return from their entries in google
<Diswill> there is one widget I have grow use to I was hopeing to keep it
<ubuntu_> UNless they work in superkaramba
<Diswill> how would I find out
<nic_> Hey
<ubuntu_> #superkaramba ? :)
<Diswill> hi nic
<nic_> how u goin
<Diswill> fine playin with widgets
<kreib> is there a bug with konqueror showing wrong last write time of files?
<andor> where can i find out if i have instaled the gfx driver ?
<andor> dont seens like it work
<andor> forget it :) i found out
<andor> was not activ
<m3th0d> ubuntu-fr
<m3th0d> oups
<m3th0d> sorry
<ubuntu_> :-)
<McRib> Could someone please suggest a decent Firefox 2 plugin that will allow me to play streaming video (particularly the Quicktime format)?  I'm using Hardy and mozilla-mplayer no longer supports Firefox 2 in Hardy.
<ubuntu_> It doesn't ?
<ubuntu_> hmm funky
<ubuntu_> I just used kmplayer plugin in Konqueror
<ubuntu_> Don't recall what I did (if any) for firefox
<McRib> ubuntu_: Yeah, the mozilla-mplayer package for hardy has a bug that causes it to depend on Firefox3 (which is actually doesn't)
<ubuntu_> McRib: Hit up #ubuntu-devel and ask. Also vote for the bug. See if they will put it in backports
<ubuntu_> Shall I assume you removed FF3 ?
<eagles05> hey
<ubuntu_> yo
<fafouille> french channel plz
<Bizzeh> hey, i think this is the first time i have installed any linux dist, had all my hardware work, and not have it break my windows install
<TimS> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Bizzeh> can i just install compiz-kde via adept and just have it work after a reboot?
<ubuntu_> IN theory
<ubuntu_> Compiz isn't exactly shipping software so YMMV
<digitaloktay> hi
<digitaloktay> is firefox 3.0 rc1 ready for kubuntu
<digitaloktay> ?
<ubuntu_> naaaw
<ubuntu_> NOthing's ready for Kubuntu We are that awesome
<ubuntu_> :-)
<ubuntu_> Really though it takes a while for FF releases to get processed
<ubuntu_> Look for it sometime next week is my guess
<Bizzeh> also, how would i create a shortcut to /var/www on my desktop?
<ubuntu_> ln -s /var/www Desktop/webdocs ?
<Dr_willis_> I always get links backwards
<fdoving> use konq/dolphin to make links :)
<Jucato> fdoving: exactly! :)
 * Jucato prefers to use GUI for linking and multiple copy/paste :)
<fdoving> Jucato: i don't do that myself, but it probably is a good idea :)
<fdoving> i rarely use GUI to manage files, at all.
<Jucato> fdoving: I am not so confident with my CLI-fu when it comes to those kinds of operations. specially critical ones :)
<Bizzeh> i used ln -s to create a link on my desktop, and i keep getting thise error when i go into it http://rafb.net/p/J8XcVb32.html
<fdoving> Jucato: understandable, i started using linux as a server-side operatingsystem with the other OS on clients and workstations, that way i learned the cli-foo first.
<Jucato> :D
<fdoving> brb. bed(kid);
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis_: from to
<Dr_willis_> i rember the old amiga command line days. :) it actually had 'from' and 'to' as  keywords... 'copy from foo.bar to foo.two     (or copy to foo.two from foo.bar)
<ubuntu_> Bizzeh: Hmm? thats a desktop file
<ubuntu_> can you paste the contents of it?
<Bizzeh> http://rafb.net/p/RBYPWI64.html
<ubuntu_> Jucato: Thanks. Good post
<Bizzeh> btw. ubuntu_ that 2nd rafb was the contents of the desktop file
<ubuntu_> Bizzeh: ok you said you made a link where is the link
<ubuntu_> to /var/www ?
<Bizzeh> "ln -s /var/www Desktop/webdocs"
<Bizzeh> the webdocs link is on my desktop now, but i keep getting this error
<ubuntu_> when you click on it?
<ubuntu_> That error is for a right click menu entry
<Bizzeh> when i click on it, and it opens up in dolphin
<ubuntu_> ah
<ubuntu_> did you install that service menu?
<ubuntu_> Add as podcast ?
<Bizzeh> and i try and right click on the default html file thats in there
<Bizzeh> i didnt install anything
<ubuntu_> OK let me try something
<ubuntu_> btw KDE3 correct?
<Bizzeh> all i installed so far was xorg driver for fglrx, apache, php and mysql
<Bizzeh> no idea, whatever comes with 8.04
<ubuntu_> Bizzeh: Has your K Menu changed from what you are used to ?
<Bizzeh> just checked "about kde", its 3.5.9
<ubuntu_> Gret
<kubuntero> Bizzeh: can you try open Konqueror Press Ctrl+Home Go to desktop and see if it does the same thign?
<Bizzeh> no error at all in konq
<psych> hi
<Toejam> hi
<psych> whats the package(s) ive to install tto get a full kde desktop manager?
<Toejam> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<psych> good
<Toejam> Bizzeh: I suppose you could remove that desktop file and stop the error
<Toejam> it doesn't seem to do anything useful
<Bizzeh> i was thinking that, since i dont use podcasts anyway
<Tann> Hello
<Toejam> There you go :)
<Toejam> Tann: hello
<Tann> In Konsole and other terminal programs, when ever i open them up a large number of "~"s keep comming up
<Toejam> Your Home key is stuck
<psych> is it kde4 for hardy ?
<Toejam> psych: If you so desire
<Toejam> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Tann> Toejam: I'm not pressing any keys though
<psych> gnomes is having issues
<Toejam> Tann: Do they keep coming up or is there one set of them on startup that jsut stay ?
<psych> so i cant use apt-get to install kde4
 * Toejam waves at uga_
<Tann> Toejam: they keep comming up. one after the other as if someone is holding that key down
<Toejam> psych: yes. Read the link there
<Toejam> Tann: Possibly somethign is holding the key down
<Toejam> Tann: Do they come up in kate?
<Tann> Toejam: nope
<Toejam> Tann: when you type does the cursour try to move around ?
<Tann> Toejam: no
<Toejam> Tann: Hmm so only Konsole is affected?
<Tann> Toejam: That and Konsole Based apps (ex. Yakuake). Also some gnope programs keep switching between full screen and not. (ex. gnome terminal and firefox))
<bradhex> Hello, new to kubuntu and using 8.0.4. I'm trying to disable ALL the system notifications but can not find any setting that I might be able to disable. Any help?
<Toejam> Yakuake is konsole
<Toejam> sues teh kpart
<Toejam> Tann: that would probably be F11 stuck then
<Toejam> Uses the kpart
<mkultras> bradhex: the sytem notifications are in system settings
<mkultras> its just called notifications
<bradhex> mkultras, i have looked over that, but there isn't exactly anything to disable short of removing the devices under "Notifications"
<Bizzeh> also
<Tann> Toejam: kpart?
<Bizzeh> i installed phpMyAdmin via adept, but i cant seem to access it via localhost/phpMyAdmin
<Tann> Toejam: thats weird
<Bizzeh> where is it supposed to install to?
<mkultras> bradhex: like if you unchecked all the boxes you wont get any
<psych> ty
<bradhex> mkultras, there are no checkboxes to...check
<Tann> Toejam: thanks
<Toejam> Tann: that was it eh ?
<mkultras> bradhex: ah must be on the wrong page theres not devices on my notifications page, are you in kde 3.5.9
<mkultras> ?
<bradhex> mkultras, no, I'm using kde 4.0
<bradhex> mkultras, I just have a list of sound cards and an option to prefer or defer
<jussi01> bradhex: #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support :)
<McRib> I'm using Konversation in Hardy (Gnome) and whenever I click on URL links, it refuses to open in any browser.  I've tried setting the custom browser option but still no dice... any ideas?
<talavis> Bizzeh: It should be possible to check in Adept; select the package, choose details and then the installed files tab
<bradhex> haha, from room to room =) thanks.
<Bizzeh> hmmn
<Bizzeh> it doesnt have the description for what i believe to be phpmyadmin
<Bizzeh> its describing some Py templating system
<talavis> Bizzeh: i think it should be possible to check the details anyway
<Toejam> Bizzeh: Details -> installed files
<mkultras> omg i just killed the first mosquito of the year
<mkultras> inside my apt too
<uga> guys, shouldn't /etc/resolv.conf override any DNS?
<uga> firefox is behaving stupid here, and I really don't know why
<Bizzeh> is there a sidebar for kde like the one in vista?
<fdoving> uga: yeah, but network-connection apps, like network-manager and others might modify the resolv.conf file.
<Toejam> Or ignore it
<uga> fdoving: that might explain, thanks
 * Toejam hates on Network manager
<uga> fdoving: somehow firefox picks up the correct IP resolve first, but after a few clicks, it goes to an older one, so until the whole dns thing is set up, I'm trying to override it
<fdoving> uga: are you configuring your network via DHCP? - you can override dhcp settings in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<uga> it's like after a while it uses a different name server
<uga> ah nice idea, yes
<fdoving> uga: have a look at "prepend" and "superseed" (or somethingl ike that)
<uga> yes, there's a prepending option
<uga> fdoving: resolv.conf wasn't altered though
<uga> can networkmanager it override resolv.conf settings without altering it?
<fdoving> uga: not that i'm aware of, no.
<Toejam> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<McRib> I'm using Konversation in Hardy (Gnome) and whenever I click on URL links, it refuses to open in any browser.  I've tried setting the custom browser option but still no dice... any ideas?
<morphius> When I try to mount a drive I get mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<morphius>  It used to be a member of a raid aray, but I reformatted it
<morphius>  I also changed the type to 83 (Linux) in fdisk
<morphius>  I commented out "ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid0 num-devices=4 UUID=ea89faf9:d8d09d48:606c7615:a045ad62" in mdadm.conf too
<lovre>  is there a way to open/edit files from MS Office 2007, from linux? Does OpenOffice have this compatibility?
<radius_> yes
<radius_> :)
<radius_> with word excel and powerpoint
<Toejam> lovre: Pretty much as long as tehy are not too elaborate
<Toejam> Kexi should be able to open access files as well
<hawkeyex> does anyone know how to make my printer default to hp6280? because when I try to print something, it always selects PDF first
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I'm trying to get a movie off a DV camera. any recommendations for a program to do this?
<darksoul> Hey
<kblin> I don't need to edit it, just get it off in a lossless fashion
<darksoul> Can anyone help me with installing Nvidia drivers for Kubuntu, I attempted to use the package manager earlier but my screen blanked out
<Toejam> kblin: try open konqueror and type camera:/
<darksoul> Can anyone hear me?
<kblin> Toejam: no go
<radius_> lmao
<kblin> darksoul: yes, but I don't know anything about the nvidia drivers
<Toejam> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Toejam> kblin: I'll assume it doesn't mount as a device ?
<kblin> Toejam: looking at dmesg, it creates a /dev/raw1394 device,  but it's rw only for root:disk
<kblin> so kino can't open it
<kblin> hm, nm
<kblin> kdesu kino works
<Toejam> :-)
<rmribeiro> hola
<rmribeiro> ayuda?
<Toejam> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<rmribeiro> thanx
<Toejam> Buena
<rmribeiro> anybody can helpme with firefox
<Toejam> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hawkeyex> does anyone know how to make my printer default to hp6280? because when I try to print something, it always selects PDF first
<rmribeiro> where is firefox in hardy?
<Toejam> in Kubuntu ?
<Toejam> not installed
<rmribeiro> y
<Toejam> install the Firefox package
<rmribeiro> how
<Toejam> It has neer been installed in Kubuntu
<Toejam> alt+space -> type adept -> press enter
<rmribeiro> i unistall
<rmribeiro> and dont know how install, sorry my english is very bad
<darksoul> I got a problem here, I just installed Kubuntu and according to Monitor and Display - system settings I have a max res of 1280x1024 but my monitor is 1680x1050
<rmribeiro> and apt and actitude no found firefox
<Toejam> rmribeiro: oh?
<Toejam> sudo apt-get install firefox does not work?
<rmribeiro> no
<rmribeiro> rmribeiro@rmribeiro-desktop:~/Download/makefusion$ sudo apt-get install firefox
<rmribeiro> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<rmribeiro> Creando árbol de dependencias... Hecho
<rmribeiro> El paquete firefox no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia
<gtt> argh
<rmribeiro> a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta, está obsoleto o sólo se
<rmribeiro> encuentra disponible desde alguna otra fuente
<rmribeiro> Sin embargo, los siguientes paquetes lo reemplazan:
<rmribeiro>   libnss3
<rmribeiro> E: El paquete firefox no tiene candidato para su instalación
<rmribeiro> packet not found
<gtt> i've got one ssh server that I can't get it to update the package (doesnt find a new one) and so every key it creates is compromised.
<gtt> can anyone help?
<nohelphere> i need to scan images what is a good tool 2?
<nohelphere> use
<Toejam> kooka
<gtt> nohelphere: xsane or kooka
<Toejam> gtt: copy it across
<Toejam> rmribeiro: sudo apt-get update first
<rmribeiro> i find openoffice, libnspr4 and libnss3, but not firefox
<Toejam> hmm
<Toejam> apt-cache policy firefox
<rmribeiro> no installed and not candidate
<Toejam> But you get information?
<rmribeiro> this info
<Toejam> 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<rmribeiro> y can paste here?
<Toejam> You see that ?
<Toejam> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rmribeiro> i can?
<rmribeiro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Toejam> no use the http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Toejam> fdoving: ping
<rmribeiro> ok
<rmribeiro> ready
<Toejam> 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<Toejam> Do you see that when you do apt-cache policy firefox ?
<rmribeiro> yes
<Toejam> and sudo apt-get install firefox doesn't work ?
<rmribeiro> undestand the screen in spanish?
<rmribeiro> nop
<Toejam> Hmmm
<Toejam> well if  the errors are all in spanish then #kubuntu-es may be easier
<fdoving> Toejam: ack.
<rmribeiro> thanx toejam
<Toejam> fdoving: I was asking for a temp kick of chalcedony
<Toejam> they decided to stay off so it's ok now
<fdoving> ah ok :)
<Toejam> rmribeiro: Let me know what the problem is if you fix it
<gwp> k guys, maybe some1 here can help
<Bizzeh> hmmn, no bin only can be taken the wrong way when writen like that
<Bizzeh> ie, how i read it first.. nob in only
<gwp> I am having world of warcraft issues, game loaded fine before, i installed the expansion, and now it crashes at the log in screen
<OmnificienT> hello
<OmnificienT> Could someone explain the difference between the desktop and the alternate versions?
<gwp> hows it going OmnificienT
<OmnificienT> im ok
<jussi01> OmnificienT: simply the desktop takes you to a full ubuntu environment (loads ubuntu) where as the alternate only installs ubuntu.
<thor> good evening every one
<gwp> OmnificienT: you mean the multidesk? Its just an extension of your primary desktop, some people play games on 2 and do work on 1, so their old lady doesnt know they are gaming
<jussi01> both have the same end pruduct after install
<gwp> ahh, i didnt understand his question
<OmnificienT> Oh thanks :p I couldn't find that information.
<jussi01> OmnificienT: :)
<OmnificienT> Well bye ;-)
<gwp> anyone know anything about that wow issue I have?
<thor> could some one please help me with installing vmware server on 8.04 64bit
<Toejam> jussi01: Not really
<Toejam> but pretty simplified :)
<Toejam> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Toejam> I forget if we have a vmware server pacakage
<Toejam> gwp: Wht version of WOW?
<Toejam> gwp: Likely that #winehq would be better at fielding that
<gwp> Toejam: the latest update with burning crusade
<Toejam> gwp: Wait sorry I meant version of Wine :)
<gwp> aww
<gwp> 0.9.59
<Toejam> Yeah they should have info on that in #winehq
<Toejam> Lets just say WOW is a app they hear about a lot
<thor> not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy
<thor> I am running 8.04
<Toejam> Well you are on Hardy so...
<thor> well so it seems vmware server is not in the repository so I downloaded the tarball
<thor> and followed the help onlin e
<thor> but well it seems no matter what i try it dont whant to worjk
<thor> no one here who can actualy help me with this problim
<Toejam> thor: I'm not sure is it in the new packages repo ?
<thor> no it's not in the repository I have all of them enabled
<Toejam> Hmm
<Toejam> what error do you get?
<edju> Anyone w/ a pointer for a solution to the kaffeine "xine was unable to initialize any sound drivers"?  All I could find on Google was foe SUSE - not relevant.
<edju> *foe*for*
<Toejam> I've no idea about vmware btw I'm just seeing if it's something non-obvious rather than vmware specific
<thor> VMware Server is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured for the running kernel. To (re-)configure it, invoke the following command:
<user__> how do I sudo cp everything in a directory?
<Toejam> user__: to where?
<user__> new firefox rc1
<user__> I want to overwite my old stuff
<Toejam> user__: umm
<user__> don't want to sudo cp each thing
<Toejam> well you could mv the dir and not lose everything
<user__> directory is: /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5/
<user__> won't let me drag and drop so I guess I need to sudo
<Toejam> and you really should probably be having external packages in a seperate place from system installed ones
<Toejam> yes you do but I would advise to install FFRc1 in a personal dir
<user__> I see
<user__> so I just extracted it
<Toejam> if you want a system wide RC1 ubuntu will be providing packages soon
<user__> how come when I click the executable nothing happens
<user__> ie firefox-bin
<Toejam> I don't know :) maybe it's erroring out ?
<Toejam> run it from the command line
<user__> ok
<Toejam> cd to the dir and then ./firefox
<Toejam> see if it throws errors
<user__> ah
<user__> that worked
<user__> cool
<Toejam> :-)
<user__> what is ./firefox?
<user__> ./
<user__> make firefox?
<Toejam> it runs an executable file in this dir
<Toejam> . means here
<user__> is there a way to make a shortcut?
<Toejam> sure
<Toejam> where do you want it?
<user__> desktop would be great
<user__> or my start menu
<McRib> start menu :P
<user__> um
<Toejam> right click the desktop and LInk to application
<user__> KMenu
<Toejam> new -> Link to application
<Toejam> 3rd tab
<digitaloktay> how can i compile the new version of firefox?
<user__> ah that was so easy
<user__> thanks toejam
<Toejam> make sure the work path is the dir that you extracted
<user__> yup, just like windows
<user__> very intuitive
<Toejam> and the application is of course Windows :)
<Toejam> Doh
<Toejam> Firefox
<Toejam> You broke my train!
<user__> actually strange
 * Toejam watches his train of thought fly off the tracks
<user__> it seems to be permanently loading
<user__> Loading application...
<user__> nothing
<user__> '/home/user/Desktop/firefox-3.0rc1/firefox/firefox-bin'
<user__> do I need to put ./firefox-bin?
<Toejam> no
<user__> so that should work yes
<Toejam> I guess. I've not tried firefox since it' started depending on xul-runner
<user__> it's just loading and then disappearing
<user__> I have to use it for my language studying
<Toejam> in the konsole try ./firefox-bin &
<user__> I prefer konq
<user__> yeah that worked before
<user__> loaded up instantly
<user__> I don't understand what my shortcut is doing :P
<Toejam> Yeah. I dunno Firefox has been strange for me since Gutsy
<Toejam> I either have to start it like 5 times or run it from Konsole
<user__> oh I'm retarded
<user__> LOL
<user__> Command!=work path haha
<Toejam> user__: :-)
<user__> *sorry*
<Toejam> Work path is without executable
<user__> ok works great now
<Toejam> the command is with
<user__> yes I see
<user__> I just looked at diff shortcut
<Toejam> well we will excuse your being retarded then :)
<user__> heh
<user__> thank you
<Toejam> enjoy RC1 :)
<user__> another question just for shits and grins
<user__> do you know why xorg uses so much memory?
<Toejam> Ubuntu should have a package soon and it should obsolete that
<user__> I mean, it's not affecting my usability, I was just curious
<user__> ah good
<Toejam> user__: Memory is black magic in UNIX systems
<user__> I heard it's very efficient
<duane> is there something i have do get broadcom bcm4310 wireless card working in kubuntu??
<Toejam> Oh yes very
<Toejam> that's the problem :)
<user__> yes
<user__> I use same chip
<user__> ndiswrapper
<Toejam> things share so much memoory and feed off each other so much you can't tell very well how much memory this onething is using
<user__> one sec, I know a great tutorial
<duane> there a b43-fcutter that work or no user__ ?
<Toejam> duane: user__ is getting you a walkthrough
<user__> its crappy compared to the windows driver
<user__> less range/speed
<user__> ndiswrapper=very efficient
<DFlame> s'pretty easy to get ndiswrapper going if you read the instructions right
<duane> there was a no fuss guide i used before that worked awesome
<duane> cant find it now
<Toejam> user__: So xorg has all this apps running on top of it. Which all add to it's memory count but some of it is explicitly X and some isn't. So .. yeah Xorg will always report a lot of memory used but it's more a marking stick than hard and fast
<Toejam> as you open more apps the memory goes up but a lot of it is likely shared
<Toejam> so you may have say 12 Megs (pulled this number out of nowhere) that is reported multiple time across multiple libraries and apps
<user__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760568
<user__> Toejam: indeed...
<user__> that's the tut link btw, worked great for me
<Toejam> We are getting better and better at giving a good judgement of the state of each thread but just because so much memory is reused it's really hard to say exactly
<user__> fascinating stuff
<duane> there is a no fuss one I found before darn it
<user__> I'm using default kubuntu install, but even so it's very snappy
<Toejam> In Windows a lot of apps ship their own libs even if it's redundant so you get a better handle of exactly how much memory they are using but you also have far less real memory available
<Toejam> Thanks We try to make it a nice balance between clean and useful
<user__> well Vista and XP do it differently for sure
<user__> toejam=you part of the Kubuntu team?
<Toejam> In spirit :-)
<user__> Kubuntu kicks ass
<user__> nuff said
<user__> Got my install up in running in 1hr 30 minutes and I'm bittergreen
<user__> up in running as in everything I could ever want/need :)
<user__> ndiswrapper-no prob because so many explanations how to do it
<uga> user__: you forgot changing the wallpaper
<uga> that'll be 10 mins more
<user__> yes my look completely modified
<user__> color scheme, kicker, wall
<user__> took me not long at all, I had a template going in :)
<Toejam> ha ha :-)
<Toejam> Hopefully in KDE4 you can just upload that template for use worldwide :)
<uga> no please!
<user__> I'm really looking forward to using KDE4 full up
<user__> Hope 4.1 is a triumph
<uga> I already hate there's so many useless wallpapers uploaded at kde-look
<user__> I'm already impressed, but I'm using 3.59 because I use Kubuntu for school and such
<uga> some people look at their shitty snapshots and understand them as art...
<Toejam> uga: that's what rating systems are for :)
<uga> so they just upload them =)
<user__> I'm using Eos the KDE4 wallpaper at the moment
<user__> crystal modified with my color scheme
<user__> they make it so easy to play with the theme options
<user__> looks just so cool, and so intuitive to do it
<uga> Toejam: unfortunately, antyhign close to Vista gets a 99% positive score
<user__> well, Vista looks pretty cool I think
<user__> but it's so damn overdone
<uga> people are unimaginative and ratings aren't of much use
<uga> user__: it looks black
<user__> I'm just tired of seeing the cookie cutter stuff
<uga> black
<uga> =)
<yordan> salut
<yordan> hy
<user__> how many times can you do the exact same theme?
<uga> user__: I think there are like 100 of them in kde-look
<user__> heh
<uga> and considering some users might not have uploaded it...
<user__> wait, wait!
<uga> I calculate around 25421 different themesw of Vista clones exist for linux ;)
<user__> mine is like...1 pixel different around the borders!!!!11!
<uga> lol
<user__> 1 pixel=complete difference dude!
<user__>  /sarcasm
<user__> in any case, kubuntu is epic win
<_StefanS_> hey.. anyone have a good howto on compiz with kde3 ? (kubuntu 8.04)
<uga> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<_StefanS_> sweet thanks
<user__> Desktop Effects: Install :P
<uga> user__: it's pretty broken by default
<user__> neutered that is
<uga> it's got double shadows, some coming from kde3 and some other coming from compiz that go rendering wrong
<uga> it really looks bad
<user__> yes
<user__> I'm just using kwin
<user__> and I have a blacklisted card (965gm)
<_StefanS_> the thing is that I've grown pretty tired with nvidia and 2d, want to make the desktop 3d to avoid the slowdown
<user__> but I'll figure it out sometime
<user__> kwin on kde4 is what I want :)
<scifi>  hi guys, get my new lappy soon, just wanted to know if its IGP has any issues with compatability on linux, its an Intel 950GMA
<user__> I don't think so
<user__> I think 915/950 is fine
<_StefanS_> scifi: very nice support, you shouldn't have any issues
<user__> 965/3100=problems
<_StefanS_> I will go with igp next time.. ati and nvidia should just go away (had both on my previous thinkpads )
<scifi> thankgod for that, it comes preloaded with vista, which apparently has issues with it, so if i experience problems i'll defo be slapping kubuntu on it
<user__> slap it on anyway ^_^
<Toejam> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Toejam> I wonder if that's maintained
<user__> !intel965 whhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<ubottu> user__: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<digitaloktay> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<digitaloktay> !test
<ubottu> Failed
<scifi> and will performance be ok because ive seen a few worrying OLD forum posts that they had sluggish performance with this IGP?
<Calvin> Am I allowed to ask questions her?
<digitaloktay> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<user__> Only one way to find out
<Toejam> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<user__> !konqueror
<ubottu> Factoid konqueror not found
<user__> !why not?
<ubottu> Factoid why not? not found
<user__> heh
<user__> guess not
<Calvin> I'd like to install kubuntu on my pc
<Toejam> !botabuse | user__
<ubottu> user__: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<uga> !konqui
<_StefanS_> gotta try this compiz thingy out
<ubottu> Factoid konqui not found
<uga> !konqi
<ubottu> Factoid konqi not found
<uga> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<ArKabZol> !poop
<user__> heh
<ubottu> Factoid poop not found
<ArKabZol> D=
<Toejam> Calvin: good welcoeme :)
<scifi> i guess it will handle all kde's candy ok???
<user__> yes
<Toejam> ArKabZol, uga, user__: Please PM the bot
<Calvin> I am using Gentoo Linux now
<user__> Calvin: go for it
<Toejam> It's hilarious but people need help in here :)
<user__> than kubuntu will be retard easy for you
<Toejam> Calvin: Ok what would you like to know
<ArKabZol> Meh. leaves
<scifi> lmao @ retard easy
<Toejam> scifi: Define eye candy
<Calvin> Is there a howto where I can find something about encrypted root file system?
<Toejam> !luks
<ubottu> Factoid luks not found
 * uga P(oop) M(assages) the bot
<Toejam> what?
<scifi> Toejam: transparency effects etc
<Toejam> scifi: Oh then yes
<scifi> :DDDDDDDD
<Toejam> Calvin: Hold on :)
<Toejam> But yes you can have encryted file system
<scifi> i didnt mean compiz/3d stuff :)
<Calvin> I want encrypted root file system.
<user__> *sigh*
<digitaloktay> Service Temporarily Unavailable ---------------> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<user__> why do they make compiz so kde unfriendly?
<Toejam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<user__> have to install 60mb of useless gnome libraries
<Toejam> user__: It's based on metacity so it's very gnome centric
<Calvin> I found that link, but it was not helpful
<user__> I didn't know that
<Toejam>  was started in Redhat so it's based on tools they use
<scifi> im just expecting a really sluggish vista experience, so just wanted to check a few things in advance regarding kubuntu
<user__> metacity, that's the gnome wm yes?
<Toejam> Calvin: What are you looking for?
<Toejam> user__: Yes
<user__> hm
<user__> Lol ubuntu guys have some fast servers...
<Calvin> Well, I am used to Gentoo -> bash commands
<Toejam> http://learninginlinux.wordpress.com/2008/04/23/installing-ubuntu-804-with-full-disk-encryption/ ?
<Toejam> user__: except at release time
<Toejam> sloooooooow
<user__> heh
<Toejam> cause you know you HAVE to upgrade the day it comes out. Its the law!
<user__> I AM THE LAW
<Toejam> Calvin: does that link help^^^ ?
<scifi> hope to get the claimed 4-6 hrs battery life from this lappy :DD
<user__> what kind of laptop?
<user__> ie company
<scifi> user__: Samsung Q35
<Toejam> scifi: doubtful
<user__> ah those are nice
<Toejam> Linuxisn't power friendly yet
<Calvin> I read that I can install an encryptet file system with the ubuntu installer, but I did'nt find the option.
<Toejam> with powertop this should get much better quickly though
<scifi> Toejam: thats something i asked in here about the other day, and apparently there ARE power management options?
<Toejam> Calvin: Were you using the dsktop CD?
<Toejam> desktop
<Calvin> yes
<Toejam> scifi: Yes there are but apps aren't written to be power friendly
<Toejam> Calvin: Highly doubt it would be there. Check the alternate CD
<Toejam> that has many many more options of installing
<Calvin> Maybe it is there, because I don't know where it should be.
<Toejam> Desktop is the streamlined default install kind of with no questions asked
<Toejam> Calvin: It won't be on the desktop CD get the alternate CD
<Calvin> Where do I start looking for it?
<Toejam> releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04
<Toejam> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04
<scifi> Toejam: now im worried again :s
<Toejam> Stright pull or torrent if you like
<Toejam> scifi: It's not going to hold your laptop against the wall with a knife and take away it's powerlunch
<Calvin> I downloaded this file file:///home/cbarcley/kubuntu-kde4-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Toejam> scifi: But there are quite a few scenarios that Windows will get better battery life
<Calvin> I have to take the alternate CD? Ok THX
<Toejam> Calvin: You want kubuntu-kde4-8.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<Toejam> scifi: It's already gotten a lot better over the last year when Intel put out powertop
<Toejam> KDE4 is built to extend battery life
<Toejam> Databases like sqlite and wifi management apps are all now being looked at in terms of power over snappiness so expect it to get a lot better over the next two years
<user__> woo yeah
<user__> I got compiz
<Toejam> No my friend
<Toejam>  Compiz got you
<user__> haha
<user__> question
<user__> something I can do to make my desktop less sexy?
<pim> Hello I like to know how to acces windows partitions from within kubuntu.
<exp_> PLZ Halp!! trying to  auto mount a new SATA drive via fstab.  It is located on /dev/sdb (ext3 filesystem) -- additional hard drive.  I used gparted to create the filesystem and format
<user__> I'm kind of overpowered by its sexiness
<scifi> Toejam: im only likely to be using the lappy for browsing, basic image editing, some video/music playing, so in this scenario, how does kubuntu handle battery life?
<user__> scifi: very well
<user__> at least on my laptop
<user__> there is adjustable power settings
<scifi> i was told kde 4 is still quite unstable tho...altho will perhaps be better a few months
<user__> you can adjust how much power is given to your cpu
<scifi> kewl
<user__> and there are dynamic settings
<pim> How can I acces a windows partition from within ubuntu?
<poolgeorge> Does anyone know how to get an HP Color laserjet working in 7.10?
<david_> ola
<user__> pim: open up dolphin, go to storage media
<user__> it will ask for your password
<user__> voila
<Toejam> pim: Mount them
<Toejam> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Toejam> scifi: Pretty well
<Toejam> scifi: It's stable but annoying
<Toejam> !hp
<ubottu> Factoid hp not found
<user__> well, on a default install he has automount
<user__> should work out of box
<Toejam> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Toejam> poolgeorge: ^^^ :-)
<Thiva> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pim> user_ Thanks!
<Toejam> scifi: 4.0 = very stable but very boring
<user__> my pleasure :)
<Toejam> scifi: 4.1 should berak one of those truths :)
<scifi> really? hmmm getting conflicting opinions on stability then
<Toejam> scifi: Don't mistake stabilty for features
<Toejam> 4.0 is stable but has a van plus a paddywagon of missing features
<scifi> im not, but maybe other peeps are when telling me these thigns :P
<Toejam>  there are lots of regressions in comparison to KDE3.4.x
<scifi> regression??!! :O
<fdoving> it's not comparable to 3.5.
<fdoving> it's different.
<Toejam> scifi: Yes. Things that used to work now they don't
<fdoving> not a new 3.5.
<Toejam> exactly
<scifi> hmmmm
<Toejam> somethings that you are used to in KDE3 are very different
<gwp> There is something wrong with my install where I get an error code at bootup
<scifi> perhaps thats what they mean by "stability" then..... but what i meant was the wdm crashing etc
<Toejam> scifi: If you wanna try it there is a live Cd if you are scared by all means wait till reviews of 4.1 come rolling in in two months
<gwp> something about my hard drive sectors.
<Toejam> what's the error code?
<gwp> let me log in here in windows, and i'll reboot kubuntu
<Toejam> scifi: I've had 4.0 as the only environment on my sole work computer since Feb.
<user__> how do I do the desktop cube
<user__> I have it enabled
<Toejam> Alt_+Ctrl+Left
<pim> In Amarok I want to create a music collection, but I cant seem to be able to select subdirectories. How can I select subdirectories?
<scifi> Toejam: an no crashes ? does wifi work ok?
<Toejam> user__: There is a keyboard shortcuts section for all the plugins in Compiz. Just look at them before you close out
<NickPresta> pim, select "scan folders recursively to get children folders from a parent.
<Toejam> scifi: Wifi sucks. Bad in 4.0 but I don't use wifi anywhere I go
<Toejam> scifi: so it's very much a if it fits you release
<andres> Hi, I have a little problem with compiz in kubuntu, some times, mostly in konqueror, the  contents of the window is not well repainted, what can I do?
<pim> NickPresta I like to search only specific sub-folders, not the entire folder.
<Calvin> Toejam are you using KDE 4
<user__> ahhh
<user__> kwd crashed
<poolgeorge> toejam: I know all this. I cant find a single working driver. The 1500 is a "winprinter".
<scifi> Toejam: so perhaps go with 3.5 until 4.1 is released?
<gwp> The error message is: Error 18: Selected cylinder exceedsmaximumsupported by BIOS press any key to continue.... Where i am forced to load generic
<Calvin> I have KDE 4.0 installed, but I think it's not useable for daily use
<Calvin> @scifi I will do that.
<scifi> k :)
<Calvin> Have you tried KDE 4 yet?
<gwp> With getting the 'Error 18:' at boot up, is it recommended that I reinstall?
<gwp> and why would I getthat?
<pim> gwp did you check your cd for errors?
<Toejam> Calvin: yes
<Toejam> pim: You should be able to just choose them
<Calvin> gwp: hold on
<Toejam> gwp: You need a /boot partition
<scifi> Calvin: no im getting a lappy soon with vista preinstalled, but i am considering putting kubuntu on it, the only slight drawback of this MAY be reduced battery life. But surely kubuntu will be less resource-hungry and wud perhaps counter the loss of power from less efficient power-management
<Toejam> your BIOS has a bug that can't reach the kernel file
<Calvin> gwp: if you have a boot partition move it to the beginning of the drive
<Toejam> gwp: If you read the GRUB Faq on the site they havethat in it as it's a very popular error
<Toejam> scifi: Wouldn't worry about it vista's power consumption gets horrible the longer you use it from what I have seen
<Calvin> scifi: I am on a desktop, so that does not matter for me
<Toejam> Whereas Linux seems to be getting better :)
<gwp> oh, Toejam; no I did not check for errors and Calvin; how do I move it to the beginning all: im checking the faq now
<Toejam> Calvin: No worries. 4.0 is very much not for everyone
<Toejam> gwp: How well do you understand partitions ?
<Calvin> Toejam: I know that
<scifi> Toejam:  :D
<Calvin> gwp: can you show your partition table?
<Toejam> Calvin: 4.1 should be for the average user. Hopefully 4.2 will be for everyone 4.3 will be for aliens and 4.4 will incorporate all carbon based life forms
<scifi> im so sad, im already looking on kde-look for new themes and i havent even got the lappy yet LOL
<Toejam> then 4.5 will be the "When I was younger we didn't use KDE. No Way grandpa! how did you survive" release
<gwp> Toejam: not enouh to repairthem or move the boot sector without an easy to use program, but I do know what a partition is and the basics
<Toejam> gwp: Gparted should be good enough for you
<gwp> Toejam: what command to list my partitions?
<gwp> I just reboot my kubuntu pc and it didnt error this time
<gwp> strange
<Calvin> The command is sudo fdisk -l
<pim> Well I found it. I used the option which I could select on the left first, but with a manual search via the menus, it worked well.
<nohelphere> i need to kill EVERYTHING related to printing which processes shoudl I stop (and restart)?
<Calvin> kill cups
<scifi> what themes do u guys use? :)
<yordan> how i can install somthing whith out adept?
<gwp> Calvin; I typed fdisk -l and it showed nothing, did not even error, just went to the next command line
<Calvin> did you do it as root user?
<nohelphere> i killed cups
<nohelphere> and also the thing that come sup when you start a print job
<pim> If I go to the flash download site, I have to select what to download a tar a rpm or a yum?
<nohelphere> i thin k cups is running...
<nohelphere> that krpint thing isn't
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<pim> what should I pick to install?
<MachinTrucChose> how can I tell which files a package has installed? I'm trying to locate the configuration file for Gnome Catalog and have had no luck.
<gwp> k, i got it. /dev/sda1 * 1 19205 154264131 83 Linux ; /dev/sda2 19206 20023 6570585 5 Extended ; /dev/sda5 19206 20023 6570553+ 82 Linux swap / Solaris
<nohelphere> it isn't printing
<gwp> thats my partition table
<Calvin> /dev/sda1 * 1 19205 154264131 83 Linux  /dev/sda2 19206 20023 6570585 5 Extended ; /dev/sda5 19206 20023 6570553+ 82 Linux swap / Solaris
<Calvin> sorry
<Calvin> I am just wondering
<Calvin> your boot partition is the first, as it should be
<gwp> yeah, so I am curious too
<Calvin> you told befor that your pc booted the last time
<Calvin> if the error comes back try to update your bios
<gwp> Just now when i rebooted, gonna reboot again to see what it does (i just didnt have to select generic)
<phoenix_> hi
<Calvin> hi
<phoenix_> harmental you speak french ?
<gwp> Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<gwp> Just got it again
<gwp> The weird thing is it was supose to be KDE4 install
<gwp> but its like 3.9 or something like that
<Calvin> probably 3.99
<Calvin> is it 3.99?
<gwp> let me check, i was rebooting again
<gwp> well im loading kde 4 right now
<Calvin> 3.99 is the "developer edition"
<gwp> it loaded fine i just went to log out and selected it
<rohan> on hardy systems having hardy-backport enabled, qt is updated to 4.4, wheres pyqt is still 4.3.3. would that cause a problem? will hardy-backports update pyqt to 4.4
<gwp> kde4 is bad ass
<Calvin> kde4 does not change your mbr
<Calvin> mbr = master boot record  - that's the place where grub lives
<Freddy2> hello
<Toejam> nohelphere: sudo /ect/init.d/cups stop
<gwp> I understand that but I dont know what to do about my mbr, maybe the size of that drive kubuntu has a problem with? maybe use a smaller drive and put the mbr and install on and then put /home on my larger drive?
<Freddy2> one friend is trying to create a software raid at install time (from the live cd), but can't find the option for creating "md devices", with the desktop version
<Toejam> pim: you can install flash from adept
<Freddy2> do you need the alternate version for this? thx
<pim> Toejam, also apt-get flash?
<Toejam> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<phoenix_> thanks for the french link
<Toejam> rohan: in time I'm sure
<Toejam> rohan: #kubuntu-devel
<Toejam> Freddy2: You can't use the Desktop Cd use the alternate Cd instead
<Freddy2> ok, i'll try.. thx
<Toejam> pim: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<rohan> Toejam: ok
 * Toejam goes back to picking cherries
<pim> Toejam will it also work with konqueror?
<Toejam> yes
<Toejam> in theory
<Freddy2> Toejam: hmm in dvd format are also available both desktop and alternate versions? or there's only one?
<pim> Toejam it doesn't unfortunately, what should I do next?
<Toejam> Freddy2: Both are available
<Freddy2> ok
<Toejam> pim: you restarted Konqueror?
<Dragnslcr> Freddy2- there's only a single version of the DVD. It should include everything from both the Desktop and Alternate CD's
<Toejam> PLus all of the main repo
 * Toejam waits for Kubuntu Blu_ray edition
<Freddy2> ok, that's what i had imagined..
<antoniot> hola
<Toejam> With all of KDE SVN :)
<Toejam> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<antoniot> mierda que arrecho pura gente que usa kde
<pim> Toejam, yes I have rebooted.
<Toejam> pim: Hmm
<Freddy2> antoniot: este canal es en ingles exclusivamente
<Toejam> pim: Settings -> configure -> Konqueror -> Plugins -> scan for new plugins
<antoniot> gracias mi pana
<antoniot> jeje
<Toejam> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<antoniot> porfa me dices uno en español?
<antoniot> listo man gracias!!! =)
<Toejam> antoniot: ^^^ :-)
<Freddy2> ahi tienes
<HunterSThompson> I see Toejam...but no Earl to be found...
<Toejam> HunterSThompson: Someone took earl :(
<HunterSThompson> savages
<Toejam> Yeah wait till I tell my uncle Cryptosporidium 137
<HunterSThompson> lol
<gwp> I just did an integrity test on the cd-rom it checked good, gonna try a fresh install to see if it fixes the issue
<pim> Toejam, I'm sorry but I have the dutch version of kubuntu. Which settings do you mean, within Konqueror or from the 'start' menu?
<Toejam> pim: Konqueror I'm sorry
<HunterSThompson> I'm getting no response in #mythtv-users so I'll ask here...does anyone know how I can cause playback to always be in Progressive Scan mode?
<Toejam> #mythbuntu ?
<HunterSThompson> Ye gods!  That's the channel i wanted
<pim> Toejam, It works, thanks!
<Toejam> pim: :-)
<nohelphere> i sent something to be printed a half hour ago... its just now being printed
<Toejam> !fr | pim If you want french help in the future
<ubottu> pim If you want french help in the future: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Toejam> nohelphere: that's no good if the cops are knocking on the door
<pim> Toejam My french is not as good as my English I'm afraid : -)
<Toejam> Oui oui
<HunterSThompson> as long as it's better than most american's speak english I have no complaints...
<pim> hehe
<pim> Ma francais, n'est pas tres bien
<HunterSThompson> sont le mot qui vont tres bien ensemble
<Toejam> hmm
<Toejam> do we allow conjunctions here?
<gwp> Toejam: I am at the partition editor in the install. I selected automated partitioning and it gave me, #1 primary 158.0 GB F ext3 / ; #5 logical 6.7 GB F swap swap
<HunterSThompson> yes...but no contractions a'tall...
<Toejam> gwp: You have no Windows partition ?
<HunterSThompson> that didn't work
<gwp> Toejam: now the weird thing is when i hit enter over the #1 primary to see the options, bootable flag is off
<gwp> Toejam: no
<Toejam> gwp: Ok Well I assume you don't want one then :)
<gwp> Toejam: nosir
<Toejam> Well If I may be so bold as to suggest a /home parition ?
<gwp> Toejam: yeah i wondered why the auto setup didnt do that, could you give me an example of a good partition system with a 160 gig hard drive, id set my partitions up based on that
<HunterSThompson> no response in #ubuntu-mythtv either
<Toejam> Well if you are having a issue on boot up I would make ~1GB /boot first
<Toejam> then a ~10 GB /
<Toejam> You know your usage of the computer and the type of applications you will install so do that as to your liking
<Toejam> I have a 7GB / I've never filled
<Toejam> gwp: 64 Bit or 32 bit install ?
<gwp> Toejam: 64 bit
<Toejam> ah good how much RAM?
<gwp> THe /boot would be primary correct? and 4 gigs
<Toejam> please include foreseeable expansions :)
<gwp> Toejam
<Toejam> Sure that's a good deal more than plenty
<gwp> Well I am going to expand to 16gigs soon
<Toejam> OK A 6 Gig swap isn't ridiculous then
<gwp> For ram, 4 gigs for ram and 16 soon if thats what you meant
<Toejam> right
<Toejam> You had 6 gigs for swap which is normally really stupid
<Toejam> If you are going to be filling 16 Gigs of RAM then that 6 may come in useful
<Toejam> assuming you are doing pretty heavy lifting
<gwp> For my main / how big would you suggest? I plan on using this pc asmy primary & gaming machine
<HunterSThompson> wow...16G...I have two...one of which is never used
<Toejam> gwp: Dunno. You know better than I do
<gwp> Its rediculous i know, the board will hold 32 gigs, i just wanted to see what 16 gigs did :)
<Toejam> If you install a lot of self contained apps (games would count) then more is good
<gwp> Would the / be primary or logical?
<HunterSThompson> primary I'm sure
<Toejam>  if you have a lot of servers that generate data then much more
<Toejam> gwp: Doesn't matter but / is safe
<Toejam> sorry primary is safe
<antoniot> porque en #kubuntu.es no hay nadie?
<Toejam> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<hawkeyex> hmm
<hawkeyex> got a little problem with my printer. hmmmm
<antoniot> gracias otra vez
<hawkeyex> anyone wanna help me with it?
<hawkeyex> does anyone know how to make my printer default to hp6280? because when I try to print something, it always selects PDF first
<Toejam> hawkeyex: you checked in printers in system settings ?
<Toejam> hi robertknight
<hawkeyex> ok
<gwp> Wonder why kubuntu auto creat partitions sucks. it initially made 2 partitions / and swap and the first install i had was like that and probably causing the error 18 message
<Toejam> gwp: Works for most people
<gwp> Toejam: well I hope that by creating the /boot it will fix the issues
<norman_x> hi out there!
<Toejam> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Toejam> gwp: Swap and /home can be logical
<gwp> oh damn i set /home primary
<gwp> thatbad?
<Toejam> nope
<Toejam> logical is nicer is all
<gwp> why is it nicer?
<Toejam> more flexible to play with later
<gwp> o
<gwp> I have a couple more hard drives I need to install later, would I need to do a reinstall when I do?
<gwp> The reason they arent in are due to my laziness factor
<Toejam> what do you mean install?
<gwp> Toejam: slide them into the pc and plug them in
<Toejam> you mean you want an OS on them as well?
<gwp> no, i mean I want the space for this current kubuntu
<Toejam> oh no
<bleis> #italia
<gwp> I dont like windows, its too screwy, I may download windows 2008 when its stable to check it out
<Toejam> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gwp> but im not a fan of windows at all
<bleis> tanks ubottu
<gwp> hopefully when I reinstall WoW it works this time
<gwp> I wonder if I should install it twice
<Toejam> ha ha
<Toejam> ask in #winehq
<gwp> Since WoW worked fine before the expansion
<gwp> No they didnt help when I did
<Toejam> They can give you nice walkthroughs I bet
<gwp> they sent me to the same how to that I used when I installed it
<rohan> bleis: ubottu is a bot
<Toejam> They have a page on WOW though
<Toejam> When did the update come out/?
<gwp> a while back
<gwp> im sure it works on most pcs
<gwp> k, its rebooting, cross ur fingers
<gwp> ooh no error this time
<gwp> wtf
<gwp> no x windows
<Toejam> whats it do?
<gwp> didnt boot into windows just a command prompt login, last thing boot shows is, Loading, please wait... ; kinit: name_to_dev_t(/dev/sda5) = sda5(8,5) ; kinit: trying to resume from /dev/sda5 ; kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot...
<gwp> Before when I installed it booted into xwin
<Toejam> Thats not even booted
<Toejam> can you login?
<gwp> yeah just did
<Toejam> startx
<Toejam> does that start KDE?
<luciano_> hola
<gwp> Could not create lock file in /tmp/.tX0-lock ; giving up. ; xinit: No such file or directory (errno 2): unable to connect to X server ; xinit: No such process (errno 3): Server error.
<gwp> no KDE, reboot?
<Toejam> gwp: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gwp> is that kde 4?
<Toejam> no
<gwp> I wanted KDE 4
<Toejam> gwp: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop-kde4
<gwp> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop-kde4
<joe_> hi all can anyone help, i'm not able to open any website
<joe_> i'm running on a dial up
<joe_> i'm able to connect to irc using konversation
<Toejam> gwp: Whhops kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<joe_> i'm also able to ping www.google.com or any other website
<Toejam> joe_: Can you ping the websites?
<andor> who i install a flash player on kunutu ?
<Toejam> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<andor> ty bot :)
<joe_> Toejam: what do you think?
<joe_> i think it this has to deal with my localhost setting
<Toejam> joe_: Konqueror configured to go through a proxy?
<joe_> Toejam: no, no proxy
<Toejam> what localhost setting
<joe_> Toejam: my localhost is: joe-laptop
<Toejam> so?
<joe_> Toejam: shouldn't it be "localhost"
<Toejam> perhaps :)
<joe_> Toejam: what do you suggest?
<Toejam> joe_: See if firefox browses
<joe_> i don't have firefox
<joe_> :(
<Toejam> If so it's a konqueror specific issue
<Toejam> joe_: w3m then
<joe_> no w3m also, i'm using kubuntu and it only comes with konqueror
<joe_> don't you think that it is a problem related to a bad internet configuration
<Toejam> yes but I wanna know if its Konqueror specific KDE specific or system
<joe_> how can you know that?
<joe_> other than trying another web browser
<joe_> mmm
<joe_> ah i see
<gwp> joe_; you sure seem to be an asshole for someone asking for help
<Toejam> open konsole and type w3m www.google.com
<Toejam> gwp: Be nice
<gwp> joe_: your issue is system specific/isp you said you tried two browsers and all you can do is chat
<gwp> try getting onto a messenger
<joe_> Toejam: it worked
<joe_> Toejam: i could open the google website from w3m
<Toejam> joe_: ok try getting onto some IM from kopete
<gwp> then its konqueror specific, check your konquerer settings
<joe_> gwp: ok i will do that, it seems you're right guys that this is a konqueror issue
<Toejam> brb
<lumpycow> hello
<lumpycow> how do you change your screen size in kde?
<Toejam> System settings -> Monitor -> resolution slider
<lumpycow> would there be a reason why the monitor its not showing up in the systems setting?
<Toejam> lumpycow: Computer Administration -> monitor & display ?
<lumpycow> hmm maybe I hides it when your not using root....
<Toejam> i'm not root
<Toejam> KDE3 ?
<lumpycow> yes
<lumpycow> it did show up when I first installed it...
<Toejam> You have Date & Time ?
<Toejam> And Keyboard & Mouse ?
<lumpycow> oh... maybe I uninstalled some things in add remove programs.... hmm
<busfahrer> Excuse me, I just installed Hardy and this is what reddit.com looks like in Firefox 3: http://i25.tinypic.com/71mivb.png -- The small gray font really looks messed up, really hard to read, it used to be better in Feisty and Gutsy. Any ideas?
<lumpycow> yeah... I have everything else... I must have accedentally deleted it...
<Toejam> lumpycow: From a konsole type kcmshell displayconfig
<lumpycow> yeah couldn't find displayconfig
<Toejam> busfahrer: Dunno ask in #ubuntu if there are font regressions with FF3
<Toejam> lumpycow: There you go
<lumpycow> XD... think I deleted it when I uninstalled wine
<uhriventis> Is there a program or something so that I can change my desktop theme without having to install compiz?
<Toejam> yes too much wine will make you do drunk things
<Toejam> uhriventis: What?
<uhriventis> Just something to changed the colour of my bars and what not. But, not have all those ugly 3d effects
<gwp> im reinstalling the system
<Toejam> !theme
<gwp> hopfully it works thistime
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Toejam> gwp: What?
<Toejam> What broke?
<gwp> Toejam: that command you gave me ended up in an error and i never got xwin
<Toejam> gwp: The apt-get install?
<Toejam> What error ?
<gwp> I cant remember now but it was durring the install of kde4
<Toejam> run it again
<gwp> last thing i remember seeing was something about the libraries and it errored and ended, i tried the command 4 more times to same avail
<Toejam> and you dont remeber the error?
<rogue_trader> i have a problem with kde 4: right after installing I clicked with the mouse somewhere inside the panel at the bottom and the widgets including clock, system and workplace moved to the left right next to the start menu icon. I do not see running programs anymore as a result. how can I change the position of the widets back to the lower right?
<lumpycow> thanks
<gwp> no, i tried a reboot and recieved the same errors from before and ended up at the shell login, so i reboot again and went into rescue disk to reinstall
<Toejam> heh :)
<gwp> installation takes just a few seconds, so its no biggy
<tech9iner> !seen kkathman
<ubottu> Factoid seen kkathman not found
<tech9iner> ugh
<gwp> not much out there for kde4 themes huh
<gwp> rogue_trader: you cant drag them back?
<gwp> heres the newest reboot
<gwp> error 16: Inconsistent filesystem structure
<gwp> damnit
<crack> buenas notxes¡¡¡¡
<rogue_trader> how can i change the position of widgets in the panel?
<Toejam> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<TeslaTony> rogue_trader: The way I fixed it was I right clicked on the panel where I wanted the task manager to be. Then I added the task manager applet to it again. You may need to add two before it sets correctly
<crack> ok, thank
<TeslaTony> As far as repositioning goes, I don't think you can right now
<gwp> what do you have up your sleaves for that Toejam?
<Toejam> gwp: Should have tried to fix the old error :)
<Toejam> Where are you getting this?
<gwp> lol, this a worse one?
<Toejam> gwp: Can you login?
<gwp> At initial bootup, it says that and then press any key to continue, then it asks if i want to load 8.04 kernal 2.6.24-16-generic or generic recovery mode
<gwp> yeah i can load into xwin
<Toejam> ok
<Toejam> pastebin your /etc/fstab
<gwp> Kernel 2.6.24-16-generic loads fine
<gwp> k
<gwp> What is that 16 bit mode or something the 2.6.24-16-generic?
<Toejam> eh?
<gwp> the kernel, what is that generic kernel?
<rogue_trader> i just removed all widgets from the panel. now i do not see any widgets but I do not see any programs either
<gwp> how do i read my /etc/fstab
<Toejam> 2 =major version 6 = minor version 24 = release version 16 = ubuntu changes version
<rogue_trader> does anyone know where the configuration of the panel is stored?
<TeslaTony> rogue_trader: Right click on the panel, select "add widgets" and add whatever widgets you want in the order you want them arranged
<Toejam> ~/.kde4
<Toejam> rogue_trader: Help in #kubuntu-kde4
<rogue_trader> TeslaTony, yes that would work but my problem is that I am not shown the running programs
<rogue_trader> the widgets moved right next tot the start button
<DarkJustice> I have hardy installed and it ran fine but suddenly I'm getting an error "Failed to start the x server. It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem?" .. but when I do that it tells me "Failsafe mode was already attempted".. any suggestions how to boot back up would be grealy appreciated
<TeslaTony> rogue_trader: Yes. I know. That's because you don't have the task manager widget. Add the task manager widget and you'll see the programs on the panel.
<arturzyk> hello
<towely> damn is every nick taken?! ROFL
<gwp> how do i read my /etc/fstab Toejam?
<towely> at a term type sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<TeslaTony> towely: ilovewindowsandspam is still available
<Toejam> alt+F2 -> kate /etc/fstab
<towely> be easy though... you can edit it that way too
<towely> Gee thanks Telsa! haha
<Toejam> gwp: Wait might be kwrite
<jeremie> oéch les mec
<gwp> that worked
<towely> sory guys didnt mean to flood with the nick changes... didnt realize it logged me into this channel at connect
<arturzyk> zainstalowaem dzis compiza, od tej pory nie mam polskich znakow i kubuntu jest bardzo niestabilny...
<jeremie> sa va bien
<Toejam> arturzyk: polish?
<Toejam> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Toejam> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<arturzyk> yes, i come from Poland
<Toejam> :)
<Toejam> good guess
<gwp> http://pastebin.com/d4ff33907
<towely> Question... cant automount anything as user... ipod, usb harddrive...nothing... have to terminal sudo it. Even though there are entries in my fstab with the user prefix. Any suggestions or points in the right direction?
<arturzyk> szczerze, to nie szukam pomocy, tak chcialem tylko wyzalic sie:P
<arturzyk> ale dzieki;)
<towely> unfortunaly I dont speak polish
<gwp> !polish
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Toejam> arturzyk: ^^^
<gwp> Did you see that pastebin Toejam?
<o0Chris0o> hey guys, I tried to play a game in wine, and it changed my video settings, now I am at 640x480 how do I change back to 1280x1024, I tried going to system settings and changing it that way, but that didn't work :(
<Toejam> gwp: yeah
<Toejam> you did something funky
<gwp> WHATS THAT?
<gwp> oops damnlaptop
<gwp> and these small keys, sorry for caps
<towely> check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to make sure you have the proper mod lines for your monitor in there
<o0Chris0o> k
<towely> never heard of wine messing things like that though..
<gwp> This sucks, im looking at a black screen right now because I selected logout, wonder if its going to go to the login screen
<o0Chris0o> yeah
<jco> hi, does someone know the difference between the nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-envy packages? From the description they seem the same...
<o0Chris0o> I dunno
<towely> so anyone have any idea how I can get my system to automount my usb devices again?
<towely> the envy package would be for the envy client. I heard envy doesnt even work in hardy... what version are you running?
<jco> towely: 8.04... but what is envy then?
<towely> forget envy.... either download and install nVidias drivers or use the restricted driver manager to install your video drivers...
<towely> envy was a way to install your vid drivers in previous versions of k/ubuntu
<jco> towely: I'm ok, I just saw in aptitude this new package, I was curious...
<towely> I would try the distro specific drivers installed by the RDM before using nVidia's.. nVidia's drivers hosed my system... the RDM did not
<arturzyk> Goodbye everyone;)
<TeslaTony> Is there a way on the command line to get a full (ish, anyways) set of system specs? HD capacity, RAM, CPU brand and speed...
<jco> towely: I'm indeed using the Ubuntu ones, too easy to get them working to bother IMHO
<Toejam> TeslaTony: sudo lshw
<Toejam> you can dump iit to a HTML page as well
<towely> They are working fine here. High fps in 3d games... full 3d desktop... very cool
<Toejam> gwp: alt+ctrl+BkSpc ?
<gwp> Toejam: what should I do about what i did
<o0Chris0o> hey towely check this out, I'm not sure what to change http://pastebin.com/f2110c211
<TeslaTony> Toejam: Perfect. Thanks
<gwp> lol
<jco> towely: I have the 3d stuff on the gnome session, just to impress friends, I use a "normal" kde for daily work
<towely> the only mod line you have in there under the "monitor" section is for 640x480. Try adding like lines for your higher resolution
<towely> I use compiz all the time... love the cube and super-e.... I dont have any of the other "candy" turned on but wobbly windows
<o0Chris0o> well I can change it to 1280x1024, but not sure how to go abouts to change the rest
<jco> towely: I just login on gnome when poeple tells me about the spectacular 3D effects of Vista...
<towely> modeline  "1280x1024@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync  <-- try that. I am no expert here.... not a CRT monitor?
<o0Chris0o> no its not
<jco> towely: I have a ThinkPad, Ubuntu detected my screen by itself and ran at 1920x1200 out of the box
<towely> ok you shouldnt fry anything then... try changing the modline to what ever res you want that your lcd supports and restarting X
<towely> MAKE SURE you back up the xorg.conf file before making changes
<towely> ok so anyone willing to take a stab at MY issue? ROFL
<jparishy_> Shouldn't I have the GL headers in kubuntu? I don't have them
<jco> towely: what issue?
<towely> Question... cant automount anything as user... ipod, usb harddrive...nothing... have to terminal sudo it. Even though there are entries in my fstab with the user prefix. Any suggestions or points in the right direction?
<towely> if you dont then you should be able to DL and install them
<jco> towely: doesn't Ubuntu use hal? did you try halmount?
<towely> good point... brb.... see im a total noob except on the stuff ive done before... lol
<towely> I'll make sure hal is running
<jco> towely: I'm very new to Ubuntu, so I may be wrong, but I have the feeling that almost all major distros use hal nowadays
<towely> halmount is not a usable command on my system... I did a /etc/init.d/hal restart and it seemed to restart/start without issues but nothing has changed with my issue...
<towely> doing a hal man
<towely> or man hal
<towely> lol no man for it
<towely> could I have some how removed the user level mount permissions globaly?
<andor> I instaled flashplayer, but it dont work in opera. what to do ?
<jco> towely: I see now that hald is there, but there's no halmount command
<jco> towely: oh... on another distro halmount is a link to halmount.py
<towely> I deffinatly see being able to have full access to mount as a user could be a security issue but I can't even write to my ipod with gtkpod because it is mounted as root.  I suppose I could open gtkpod as root but I dont want to have to do that
<jco> towely: but have you tried to add to the panel the "Storage Media" (or something like that) applet which provides the "Mount" option when a device appears?
<towely> looking
<Toejam> towely: Try setting a umask?
<jco> towely: oh, halmount should be provided by the package ivman (sudo apt-get install ivman)
<Toejam> kk I'm out for an hour or two
<towely> in storage device manager I can add options for the pod.. wonder if I put user in there if it will solve the issue
<andor> i tryed to seartch for new plugins whit opera, but it dont find any.
<towely> I'm not up yet on the umask
<towely> Try Firefox....
<busfahrer> Excuse me, I just reinstalled my system and have the following problem: When I mount my homedir that I retained on another partition, my Konsole updates the text noticeably slow, i.e. scrolls sluggish. When I use the homedir from the fresh install, the problem is gone. I guess my issue is that some configuration from my previous installation is messed up, but I don't know which. Any ideas?
<Toejam> busfahrer: mv your ~/.kde/share/apps/konsole dir
<Toejam> busfahrer: likely you just have a huge set of logs or something
<andor> towely: Firefox, no i dont really like that browser
<towely> have you gone through Opera's support forums?
<towely> thats where I would start
<andor> will take a look
<andor> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<darkalien> hello
<darkalien> i have a question
<darkalien> when compiling git on KDE  are switches like --enable-kde  --disable gnome  --disable-gconf etc necessary?
<Toejam> depends. do you want to enable KDe disable gnome and gconf ?
<darkalien> i have kde and i wanted to compile compiz
<Boohbah> darkalien: why?
<darkalien> but i have configure it and it says gnome: yes kde:no
<teddy_> hello. does anyone know what -march flag i would use on gcc for an amd sempron 3000+?
<darkalien> i must habe the new version
<Boohbah> darkalien: well it wouldn't hurt to --enable-kde
<Boohbah> darkalien: i have never used git, but does it come with a gui? i assumed it was command line only
<darkalien> git is a downlaod manger
<ubuntu> hola
<darkalien> i have downloaded the new version
<darkalien> so and i must compile now
<darkalien> i show you moment please
<darkalien> problem is that there is gnome: yes kde: now but i try kubuntu
<darkalien> so ok i think what i must have to do
<darkalien> i must disable gtk and gnome and enable kde
<darkalien> but how can i do this?
<andor> lastime i used konqueror, and i was on a site whit flash one, i got a box ut if i wanted to instal flash. who i get that box up again?
<darkalien> can anyone helps me please
<darkalien> http://www.onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=11304
<Gabrunix> holas
<Gabrunix> no se por que no me funciona el apt-get
<Gabrunix> hoooooooola
<Jucato> !es | Gabrunix
<ubottu> Gabrunix: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<andor> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Gabrunix> ok thanks ubottu
<andor> what file shuld i use, .rmp or tar.gz to kubuntu ?
<andor> .rpm*
<gwp> Where can I get a server install for Kubuntu
<gwp> Well, to download and install from the kubuntu server
<gwp> not to run my own server, ftp install i think its called
#kubuntu 2008-05-18
<gnomefreak> gwp: from the alternate ISO
<gnomefreak> it allows you to install server style
<gwp> I have the alternate ISO
<gwp> how do I select that function
<gnomefreak> gwp: it should be on the main list
<gnomefreak> maybe choice number 3 atleast that is wher eit used to be
<gwp> From the actuall install or boot menu?
<gwp> Im in the install right now
<gnomefreak> as soon as the disk boots you get 4 maybe 5 choices on what to do
<gnomefreak> on that screen should be the choice to install server
<gwp> k
<gnomefreak> i dont have a kubuntu disk handy atm
<gwp> Ive got: Install Kubuntu, Check Cd for defects, Rescue a broken system, Test memory, Boot from first hard disk
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> gwp: do you see at bottom an F# to hit for more options
<gwp> oh yeah, let me reboot back to that
<gnomefreak> gwp: maybe pushed into there
<gnomefreak> ill be back smoke time
<darkalien> so can you help me please
<darkalien> http://www.onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=11306
<darkalien> much packets are missing but i dont witch
<darkalien> can anyone helps me please
<lookin_kubu> hey guyz & girlz!  .........is there a FTP client with kubuntu?
<crankcaller> you can add one from "Add remove programs" or use ftp from the cli
<Jucato> lookin_kubu: Konqueror functions as an FTP client
<Jucato> !ftp | lookin_kubu
<ubottu> lookin_kubu: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<gnomefreak> gwp: did you find it?
<gwp> no, im just going to do a console install and then install the items i want seperately
<gwp> which should work, this is the thrid time ive installed today, the first two i got error 18
<gwp> dont know why i kept getting that, hopefully this one works
<TeslaTony> My system is having a problem with not being able to play music after I've played flash, even after Firefox 3 is closed. Also, all the fixes I can find are for rather different issues and/or for older implementations of flash or ubuntu. Can anyone help?
<o0Chris0o> how do I edit my registery?
<o0Chris0o> o.0
<o0Chris0o> nvm
<o0Chris0o> duh me
 * Jucato prepares to whack o0Chris0o
<o0Chris0o> :)
<gnomefreak> gwp: kubuntu might have a separate disk for server installs
<gwp> yeah id imagine so
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I don't think we have a kubuntu-server edition
<gwp> lets see if i error code this itme
<Jucato> only the alternate install cd you mentioned earlier for a command-line system install
<gwp> cross ur fingers!
<gnomefreak> Jucato: its called command line install now?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: in the boot menu it's "Install a command line system" iirc
<gwp> whats the command to apt-get kde4?
<TeslaTony> apt-get
<Jucato> !kde4 | gwp
<ubottu> gwp: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<gwp> yeah but the rest
<TeslaTony> Or Adept, if you want a GUI
<TeslaTony> apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Jucato> kubuntu-kde4-desktop I think...
<gnomefreak> gwp: why would you do sever install instead of installing using the kde4 iso
<crankcaller> not got the disc?
<gnomefreak> crankcaller: alternate install will still install kde3 than just install kde4
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling hes not gonna get everything from server - kde4. like with Ubuntu server install it didnt install things i needed for sound (its been long time dont remember what they were)
<gwp> Because I downloaded the KDE4 iso but still had to Adept get KDE4 maybe it was something i missed in the initial system install, and i didnt like the two of ech program (1 was KDE3 and the other listed KDE4 or just the program title)
<gwp> each even
<gnomefreak> gwp: the kubuntu kde4 iso didnt install kde4?
<gwp> And i had to reinstall anyway because I kept getting error 18 on bootup
<ubuntu> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gwp> gnomefreak: no
 * gnomefreak wonders what it installed
<gwp> KDE3
<gnomefreak> gwp: than you got wrong ISO
<gwp> so when I did install KDE4 i had two of each program in my kicker
<gnomefreak> or links are messed up
<gwp> possibly, I got amd64 hardy
<gwp> So it should have had KDE4 correct?
<gnomefreak> gwp: yes
<gwp> yeah so I dunno what the deal is with it, its installing hardy
<gnomefreak> if it didnt than you grabed wrong disk or something was messed up. didnt you check the md5sum of the ISO after downloading?
<gwp> just not KDE4 which maybe I should be going to install options and selecting advanced for more control of what im getting
<gwp> just check disk before install
<gnomefreak> do you have link handy maybe ill install kubuntu 4 on one of these pcs
<gwp> Its installing and unpacking everything, if all else id rather download and install each program I want
<gwp> no, some1 gave me college ftp, let me check my history
<gwp> heres the name of the iso (reading it directly from the file i downloaded) kubuntu-kde4-8.04-alternate-amd64
<gnomefreak> gwp: hmmm
<gnomefreak> gwp: dont know than maybe a remix went wrong
<gwp> yeah, possibly
<gwp> ooh installed kde4 and I have no errors so far from the reboot
<gwp> hope this goes well
<gwp> wtf, I just got an error from mkdir: cannot create directory'/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/volatile/' No such file or directory [fail]
<gwp> in bootup
<gwp> how do I fix that?
<gwp> then it has stopped at * Setting the system clock
<gwp> I just have a blinking underscore now.
<o0Chris0o> hey gues, I get this error "The desktop entry file usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop has n invalid menu entry addAsPodcast...anyidea how to fix this?
<o0Chris0o> I think before, when I got this error, somehow copied or cut the file to the desktop and deleted it and it worked
<o0Chris0o> not sure exactly
<gwp> ok I rebooted and it has loaded correctly this time. woooh :)
<Steve-cal> I'm having problems with choppy sounding audio playback; it is the same for different audio players. I'm using ALSA, and I've tried assigning higher priority to my audio player with no success. Any ideas?
<o0Chris0o> !scratcy
<ubottu> Factoid scratcy not found
<o0Chris0o> !skip
<ubottu> Factoid skip not found
<o0Chris0o> hrmm
<o0Chris0o> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Steve-cal> o0Chris0o: Thanks I'll check it out.
<o0Chris0o> :) np
<o0Chris0o> hey gues, I get this error "The desktop entry file usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop has n invalid menu entry addAsPodcast...anyidea how to fix this?
<wthoang> could i get help with kde4, no one talks on that channel?
<Toejam> wthoang: Which chan?
<gwp> is there an apt-get install for the latest wine?
<Toejam> darkalien: did you get help?
<gwp> I downloaded wine_1.0~rc1~Winehq0~ubuntu~8.04-1_amd64.deb
<gwp> how do I install it?
<p_quarles> gwp, Wine has it's own deb repository -- enable that if you want to stay up with development
<p_quarles> gwp, to install the standalone package:
<gwp> p_quarles, i did enable it, and it still installed the old stuff
<p_quarles> sudo dpkg -i wine.. . .
<ubuntu> hi, i intalled kubuntu from the live CD onto my external usb hard disk... now, I get error 21 when grub tries to load. any ideas what to do?
<gwp> Now is there stomething else i needed p_quarles? As you said the stand alone.
<p_quarles> gwp, basically, there are two separate things you can do: 1) install the file you downloaded with dpkg, or 2) add the Wine repository to /etc/apt/sources.list -- either way will install the version most recently packaged by the Wine developers, rather than the one by the Ubuntu developers
<ubuntu> how do I know what grub is loading at startup?
<ubuntu> I have 2 installations of kubuntu, one on my internal hard drive, one on the external hard drive
<gwp> uh oh, KDE4 did not install sound drivers, what the heck do I do now?
<darkalien> yes
<darkalien> i have the problem found it works fine now :) thx @all
<Toejam> darkalien: What was it?
<p_quarles> ubuntu, do you want to pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<p_quarles> gwp, install alsa-base?
<crimsun> gwp: err, it should have.  What hardware do you have?  lspci -nv|grep -A1 040[13]
<darkalien> kde-packets has missing
<darkalien> was missing sry im from german
<Toejam> darkalien: Ok. I noticed teh De from the paste
<Toejam> darkalien: Why do you need the new one?
<darkalien> i have the cubeaddon plugin
<ubuntu> p_quarles: yes, in a sec
<darkalien> and this is work only with 7.4 version of compiz
<gwp> whats the term command to install alsa-base?
<Toejam> darkalien: Tha's the one to turn the cube to a sphere?
<darkalien> yessss :) its great
<darkalien> whats time is it @ you?
<gwp> p_quarles: when i typed that I got 00:10.1 0403: 10de:026c (rev a2) subsystem 147b:1c2d
<ljenux> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrghhhhhhhh
<ljenux> damnit
<zonycs> gao (?)
<ljenux> i went crazy with my kubuntu now
<darkalien> whats wrong
<ljenux> first it won't get below 1400xsomething resolution
<ljenux> than i restart
<ljenux> now i'm on 640*400??????
<Toejam> :-)
<ljenux> and i can't change it????
<ljenux> and i have original nvidia driver?????
<darkalien> run sudo nvidia-settings
<ljenux> ok
<ljenux> not found??
<darkalien> oh
<darkalien> ok in the control center can you change the resolutuion?
<ljenux> no i can't
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/m44b79c45
<ubuntu> this is on my external hard drive
<ljenux> 640*480 is maximum
<darkalien> can change it in the xorg.conf?
<darkalien> mom
<ubuntu> this is on my internal hard drive
<darkalien> witch card you have
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/m34c9ab12
<ljenux> well, i do not prefer editing configuration files manually
<ljenux> nvidia series 7
<darkalien> yes i have the same
<darkalien> i have to nvidia sli 9750 gtx
<fernando> good evening everybody :)
<darkalien> ok so you on nvidia.de
<jckffyi> I was wondering if there was a way to speed up my graphics performance, I have noticed that kde is really slow, the menues take time to render, and many other glitches. For a while I just thought the computer was getting old, however, I randomly decided to use ssh -X and run an application on this (the slow) computer over my local network on my laptop. To my suprise the app (which was konqueror) ran much faster over ssh, than it
<jckffyi> did on my actual desktop. Is there any way to speed up the Xserver?
<darkalien> mom
<darkalien> one moment you need this
<darkalien> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<darkalien> you have to compile the driver then it works fine
<ubuntu> so guys: I have one installation of kubuntu on /dev/sda2, one installation of winxp on /dev/sda1, and one (the most recent one) installation of kubuntu on /dev/sdb2
<darkalien> so you downloaded it from the site and then tell me
<ubuntu> I get an error 21 in grub
<artur_> my taskbar disappeared suddenly.  What could i do?  How do i init the taskbar?
<Toejam> kicker
<ubuntu> anyone? grub? error 21?
<darkalien> so edit youre grub
<ubuntu> edit how?
<ubuntu> darkalien: i pasted my menu.lst
<darkalien> oh
<Toejam> bug 8978
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 8978 in grub "Grub - Error 21 returned" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8978
<Firefishe> hewwo :)
<Firefishe> I have a Sony Clie PEG-TJ37 palm pilot I use kpilot to sync with.  I'm having problems syncing.  Here's some output:  http://pastebin.com/m11fc1b64
<Firefishe> kubuntu feisty
<kgx> does anyone find that phpmyadmin on hardy has really hard to read colors?
<artur_> my taskbar disappeared suddenly.  What could i do?  How do i init the taskbar?
<Toejam> artur_: kicker
<vonte> does anyone no how to install java on kubuntu
<Toejam> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<vonte> do u think you can give me step  by step instructions because im new to linux and ive looked at many forums and none of them helped
<Toejam> vonte: What do you need?
<Firefishe> I have a Sony Clie PEG-TJ37 palm pilot I use kpilot to sync with.  I'm having problems syncing.  Here's some output:  http://pastebin.com/m11fc1b64
<Toejam> Firefishe: #kpilot
<vonte> im a newbie and i have an old 1.4 java installed but when i try to run frostwire it says i need to upgrade my java
<artur_> Toejam: thank's very much!
<Toejam> vonte: Ahm ok how did you install 1.4 ?
<vonte> it was already installed
<Firefishe> Toejam: Ya, but it's dead as a doornail, I was just hoping....*sigh* ;)
<Toejam> what version of kubuntu are you using?
<Firefishe> Toejam: Moi?
<Toejam> no vonte
<vonte> 6.10
<Firefishe> k
<Toejam> Firefishe: Good place to hang out :)
<Toejam> They need feedback
<vonte> Toejam: im using  kubuntu 6.10
<Toejam> vonte: Ah Do you have multiverse enabled?
<vonte> i dont no what that is..how am i supposed to enable it
<Firefishe> Toejam: I'll lurk regularly from now on ;).  I've tried a number of fixes, and although lsusb indicates the device is there when I press hotsync, it does not sync to kpilot.  Puzzling.
<Toejam> Firefishe: wonderful :)
<Toejam> !multiverse | vonte
<ubottu> vonte: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<o0Chris0o> my xorg.conf look alright? /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<o0Chris0o> err
<o0Chris0o> http://pastebin.com/fa2a81c8
<fitoria> hi
<Toejam> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kotori> hi
<fitoria> I've made some changes in compiz-fusion and now Katapult doesnt start with alt + space
<fitoria> what can I do?
<kotori> someone with kubuntu 8.0.4? Just installed it and there's something odd.. "Add/Remove programs" doesn't launch at all, the taskbar button loads for a few seconds then fades. Also, trying to setup monitors/video, I click Admin mode and there's a red frame all around, but then resets itself, wont let me edit anything
<kotori> any tips?
<NightBird> kotori: kde 3.5 or kde4?
<kotori> 4 I think
<kotori> it's the last kubuntu 8.0.4
<NightBird> kubuntu 8.4 comes in two flavors, one with kde 3.5, and one with kde4
<kotori> where can I check?
<NightBird> does your start menu have multiple tabs?
<Toejam> fitoria: Kwin registers global shortcuts
<Toejam> compiz probably took it for something else
<kotori> just 1
<kotori> like a win95 menu or so
<NightBird> one with favorites(up by default), one with applications, one with computer, one with recently used, and one for leave?
<NightBird> kotori: than that's 3.5
<fitoria> Toejam: how can I reconfigure kwin?
<NightBird> kotori: I won't be able to help you then, sorry for getting your hopes up
<Toejam> fitoria: you don't wanna run compiz anymore?
 * NightBird doesn't have kde3.5 installed on his laptop anymore
<fitoria> Toejam: I want compiz
<kotori> all applications (few menus), Actions, then switch/log session/out
<fitoria> it used to work with it
<fitoria> but not now
<Toejam> fitoria: Well it's a compiz question then I think
<kotori> shouldn't the last kubuntu come with kde4?
<o0Chris0o> I need help configuring my xorg, http://pastebin.com/fa2a81c8
<fitoria> I think the same ... :(
<Toejam> kotori: it does if you want it to
<NightBird> kotori: kde4 isn't fully stable, so it's not the default
<Toejam> NightBird: It is stable :-p
<Toejam> just doesn't have all the features of kde3
<kotori> so I guess I just format and pick some other distro? :p
<Toejam> kotori: You want KDE 4?
<NightBird> kotori: you can install kde4 on your current install
<kotori> dunno, I just want it to work
<Toejam> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Toejam> kotori: Then you probably want kde3 :)
<kotori> but not even add/remove programs works
<Toejam> kotori: Alt+space ->type adept -> press enter
<kotori> taskbar button with "Adept Manager" and a sand clock moving
<kotori> now it's gone
<kotori> just like add/remove programs does
<Toejam> kotori: Run it from a konsole
<Toejam> adept_manager
<Toejam> See if it throws an error
<kotori> it worked, only warned about needing admin privs
<Toejam> hmm
<Toejam> ok close it
<kotori> used sudo now
<Toejam> try kdesudo adept_manager
<Toejam> !kdesu | kotori
<ubottu> kotori: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kotori> doesnt work, it does with sudo though
<Toejam> kotori: That s the problem then
<kotori> some kinda package manager opened
<Toejam> try kdesudo kate
<kotori> "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: (Date)"
<Toejam> ha ha
<kotori> (then it shows my date with 1+h than it really is)
<Toejam> That would be the problem
<kotori> need to edit my timezone?
<Toejam> you'll be cool in an hour
<kotori> rofl I need to wait 1h?
<Toejam> no
<Toejam> But safe to say you will be cool in an hour :-)
<kotori> so how do I fix this :P
<Toejam> fix the sudo timestamp
<kotori> how
<Toejam> gimmie a sec
<kotori> sure
<kotori> thanks
<Toejam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173505
<kotori> "adjust date and time" doesn't work, nothing comes up ;(
<o0Chris0o> <--need help configuring my xorg, having video issues
<o0Chris0o> blah
<o0Chris0o> :(
<o0Chris0o> what is the name of th xorg example conf file?
<o0Chris0o> xorg.example?
<kotori> downloading kde4 through adept manager (i think)
<Exe> can i ask for a newbie's question?
<Toejam> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Exe> ok sorry
<Exe> i want to install one of ubuntu or kubuntu distr ... wich one i can take?
<Toejam> both
<Exe> yes both, i'm not english, sorry again
<Toejam> Exe: I'm saying you can install either or both
<Toejam> It's up to you
<Exe> oh ok,
<Exe> but the differents
<Toejam> Ubuntu is Kubuntu with gnome
<Exe> yes i know
<Toejam> Exe: Are you new to linux? or just kubuntu?
<Exe> new to linux :D
<Toejam> ok do you know the difference between gnome and KDE?
<Exe> not perfectly
<Toejam> Well they perform the same job It is just which one you like more
<Exe> and in your personal opinion, for a newbie in linux, wich one is better?
<mr> !it @ exe
<ubottu> Factoid it @ exe not found
<Toejam> So if you like you can get both Live Cds and see which one you like best
<Toejam> Exe: i'd say KDe but then thats why I'm here :)
<Exe> :D
<Exe> there are some difficults in kde...so, like to check the drivers for the storages?
<Toejam> nope
<Exe> (i would take kubuntu 8.04  with kde 3.5.9)
<Toejam> Thats a safe choice
<georgewp> o0Chris0o, did you fix your wow problem?
<georgewp> !Winedoors
<ubottu> Factoid winedoors not found
<georgewp> !Sidenet
<ubottu> Factoid sidenet not found
<baudthief> Two things lol - 1) how do I get USB support under virtualbox? and 2) Where is all my RAM going?
<o0Chris0o> I think so
<Exe> if i install kubuntu 8.04 completly, with kde 3.5.9 can i install the pakage with gnome, and choose what i want at OS restart?
<o0Chris0o> georgewp: I ran nvidia-xconfig
<georgewp> o0Chris0o, but why did it work pre-expansion and what did you set, I have an nvidia card too
<Toejam> Exe: No You choose at login
<Toejam> Exe: No need to restart
<Exe> ever?
<o0Chris0o> georgewp: I have noidea, trying to figure out that problem
<Toejam> for a new kernel
<kotori> kde4 apparently installed, guess I need to relog, brb
<Toejam> Like once a year :)
<Exe> ok, it's possible, good
<georgewp> brb
<Exe> i think that i install kubuntu 8.04 with kde 3.5.9 and if it don't satisfy me...i will install the pakages for gnome...it's a good solution?
<nosrednaekim> Exe: install "ubuntu-desktop"
<Toejam> Exe: Yes
<Toejam> we will be here to help you
<Exe> thanks so much for all... my english is comprehensible? XD
<gwp> wb Chris whats the info you got with nvidia-xconfig
<Toejam> Exe: yes very
<baudthief> Toejam tea!
<gwp> Or where can I read about it
<Chrysalis> amarok keeps freezing everytime i start it and asks me to terminate, but then it wont start again
<Exe> ok, thank you! i will install kubuntu tomorrow, now i go to sleep! :)
<Exe> 'night !
<nosrednaekim> goo night
<Toejam> night!
<gwp> Do people still use BitchX?
<Toejam> yes
<_CrashMaster_> lol bitchx
<_CrashMaster_> kinda like asking if people still use mIRC
<nosrednaekim> which they do...
<gwp> \lol
<Boohbah> lol ircii
<gwp> mIRC is awesome
<gwp> i should wine it
<gwp> infact i think I will, and use a BX script
<gwp> on it
<gwp> lol
<pedro> Olá
<uga> !pt | pedro
<ubottu> pedro: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<uga> !br | pedro
<uga> heh, no brazilian specifics
<pedro> #ubuntu-br
<uga> yes, but !br fails
<gwp-> hah. nice
<uga> pedro: dicen los brasileiros que brasileño != portugues. Es cierto?
<uga> (/me hopes that's comprehensible for a brazilian)
 * gwp searches for a BX script
<pedro> non, non es cierto.
<uga> heh
<pedro> usted es de?
<gwp> !spanish
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<uga> pedro: .es
<uga> gwp: lol, it sounds like you didn't get what I was saying ;)
<pedro> excuse me
<uga> gwp: I was asking in spanish, hoping he could understand given he's a portuguese/brazilian speaker
<uga> and sounds like he did
<gwp> uga: ah, I cant speak spanish
<o0Chris0o> anyway I can get rid of this error: The desktop entry file "/usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop has an invalid menu entry addAsPodcast? everytime I clik on a folder or file it says that
<uga> gwp: the question was... "it's said by brazilians that brazilian lang is different from portuguese. Is that true?"
<uga> gwp: I was pondering if the bot had to be changed to distinguish the two
<uga> he answered that it's not
<gwp> o0Chris0o; thats not as important as the WoW issue, whatcha find out?
<gwp> oh
<o0Chris0o> :-p
<gwp> lol
<o0Chris0o> not sure...still crashing :(
<gwp> oh
<gwp> that sucks
<o0Chris0o> yeah
<gwp> Now only if i could get my wine folder in the KDE4 menu like it was in KDE3
<gwp> im downloading and reinstalling
<gwp> I think I will do two installs. 1 with BC and 1 without
<gwp> I would do without BC untill I could figure it out, it may be an nVidia thing
<o0Chris0o> hrmm
<marcelo> Hi all
<marcelo> kubuntu rocks!
<uga> gwp: I have such a menu in kde4 svn trunk, and I didn't do anything to get it there
<uga> I mean the wine one
<nosrednaekim> thanks marcelo:)
<gwp> I wonder why i dont have one
<gwp> My new program installs havnt been showing up in there inless I search them
<marcelo> I just not understand why the xorg.conf of hardy heron is so clean
<marcelo> without any configuration
<mr> go to winehq.org
<marcelo> I had to kill X and put some extra lines in xorg.conf to make X go up
<nosrednaekim> marcelo: its the new 7.3 release... everything (should be) autodetected
<uga> nosrednaekim: shit, really?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<uga> arghl. linux is too easy these days
<uga> isn't there alternatives?
<uga> I'll go back to windows
<uga> I think it's harder. At least one gotta figure out how to install the drivers, there
<gwp> lol
<gwp> well im a fuckstick, how do I unzip a file in kubuntu? is it bzunzip or something like that?
<Dr_willis> unzip command
<Dr_willis> bunzip is for bz2 archives
<Dr_willis> or install the unp command.
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14 (hardy), package size 9 kB, installed size 68 kB
<shadowbox> Hello all
<uga> gwp: .zip -> unzip foo.zip        .tar.gz -> tar -zxf foo.tar.gz  .bz2-> bunzip2 foo.bz2  .tar.gz -> tar -jxf foo.tar.bz2   .gz -> gunzip foo.gz
<marcelo> Well... after this problem.... I saw that nvidia is much better than ati....
<marcelo> keep the good work
<gwp> k, brb
<uga> gwp: rar -> unrar x foo.rar .exe -> unrar x foo.exe usually works too
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. nvidia is
<Toejam> o0Chris0o: Dump that script if you don't use it
<shadowbox> Byte Me Computers in NC is offering Kubuntu only machines in their line up
<o0Chris0o> huh
<Toejam> nosrednaekim: Unless you have a CRT :-P
<nosrednaekim> eh?
<shadowbox> not just as an option but have demo pcs on display that let the people play with it
<_CrashMaster_> shadowbox: got a url for that?
<Toejam> o0Chris0o: The Podcast one
<shadowbox> www.bytemecomputers.net
<Toejam> nosrednaekim: Everythign is auto detected unless you have a CRT
<o0Chris0o> trying to cut it and copy it to desktop and delete it
<nosrednaekim> Toejam: ah... I see
<kunim> hello, i messed up a bit and moved files from a vfat fs with iso-8859 to a ext3 partition (now some filenames are messed up) - is there a tool / stable script that does some magic? so something that recodes the filenames to utf-8? does anyone know something like that?
<uga> Toejam: why would a CRT be different from a TFT screen with the same vga connector?
<shadowbox> I havent seen it on their website though, but they told me they are updating it now
<Toejam> uga: dunno but it sucks on detection if you havea CRT
<mr> crt = cathode ray tube or old style tv like screen instead of flat screens
<shadowbox> their stores grand opening is in 2 or so weeks
<_CrashMaster_> uga: Most flatpanels pass data to the OS about it capabilites
<kotori> that didnt go too well
<shadowbox> I thought that was pretty sweet
<Toejam> IANAXD
<_CrashMaster_> uga: CRT's (well, most) don't.
<uga> _CrashMaster_: through the vga connector???
<kotori> relogged to load kde4, this shit crashed or something, rebooted, never booted again
<uga> or you mean the new digital interfaces
<nosrednaekim> shadowbox: I don't see any kubuntu PC's there
<kotori> back with a fresh kubuntu
<_CrashMaster_> uga: Both.
<uga> _CrashMaster_: uhm, first time I hear the vga connector does feedback from the monitor
<shadowbox> they said they were updating it now
<_CrashMaster_> uga: Feel free to check my facts.
<shadowbox> the webstore opened first
<shadowbox> their store dont open for another 2 or so weeks
<uga> _CrashMaster_: be assured I will. Not because I don't trust you, I'm all curiosity to know what it does
<kotori> picked a wrong timezone this time to match the real time/date, it's all wrong in the setup
<kotori> admin mode etc works now
<uga> _CrashMaster_: I thoguht there was only synchronisation signals
<_CrashMaster_> uga: Im honestly not to sure on details. All I know is, the OS is always able to ID most LCD's and certain CRTs as soon as the vga cable plugs in.
<shadowbox> I have a question on installing linux on my bro-in-laws laptop
<mr> uga its true
<shadowbox> it installed fine... but when booting into kde for the first time, nothing will display, just a black screen
<uga> mr: I didnt' say it's not. I only said I didn't know
<gwp> that was cool, this mirc script works for mirc using wine
<gwp> and it doesnt look bad either
<mr> often ive been mis-detected though
<shadowbox> I have a display question
 * gwp slaps himself around with Windows Me
<gwp> hah!
<uga> gwp: nice idea
<uga> it must be hard making new hw work on win me
<Toejam> gwp: that bit o putty?
<uga> anybody got a cd of that?
<_CrashMaster_> yup
<gwp> lol i do
<gwp> actually
<shadowbox> how do correct a black screen properly?
<Toejam> uga: ME? try winxp :)
<_CrashMaster_> I  have original  install media for every OS microsoft has ever released.
<uga> shadowbox: what do you mean by "a black screen", and what do you mean by "correct". color correct?
<gwp> you should install 3.11
<_CrashMaster_> I have the floppies.
<_CrashMaster_> What I lack is a floppy drive
<uga> Toejam: I need something as broken as possible
<gwp> 3.11 was awesome, when you finish, play the original Doom
<uga> Toejam: linux is too easy
<shadowbox> it installed fine... but when booting into kde for the first time, nothing will display, just a black screen
<shadowbox> fresh install
<Toejam> uga: With respects attached hardware :)
<Toejam> !doom
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Toejam> :)
<gwp> lol, im gonna go check that out
<shadowbox> I get the same problem with different versions ofKubuntu
<_CrashMaster_> gwp: Quake on a TI-86.
<_CrashMaster_> Go.
<shadowbox> the install is on a Dell laptop (no laughing please)
<billytwowilly> LOL!
 * _CrashMaster_ runs Kubuntu on a dell laptop
 * billytwowilly also owns a dell laptop
<billytwowilly> m1300. It's solid
<_CrashMaster_> Inspiron 1200, its crap
<_CrashMaster_> which is why I put linux on it.
<billytwowilly> yah, you gotta go for the gaming equipment.
<billytwowilly> Usually solid.
<_CrashMaster_> hm
<gwp> _CrashMaster_ lol that would be nuts
<shadowbox> this one is an 1100
<_CrashMaster_> we should probably move this to !ot
<billytwowilly> Go acer if you want something not gamerish
<_CrashMaster_> With the acer aquisition of Gateway, Im not so sure about that anymore
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. just make sure tis all INtel hardware and you should be golden
<shadowbox> yeah, he has an acer too
<billytwowilly> acer bought gateway?
<shadowbox> (my bro-in-laws) I'm installing kubuntu for him
<shadowbox> well I was trying
<billytwowilly> I gotta read the tech news more;)
<shadowbox> I finally convenced him to make the switch and now the laptop screen goes black when booting into KDE
 * billytwowilly crosses acer off his list of potential laptop vendors.
<shadowbox> acer deff. better than Gateway or Dell
<shadowbox> or Asus in my opinion
<shadowbox> I got to have this PC fixed my tomorrow
<jilalxp> im trying to install kubuntu on another computer but it keeps freezing after "Starting powernowd..." any ideas? searched alot of forums but came up with nothing
<billytwowilly> I always go with asus and then have problems... I don't learn.
<shadowbox> laptop I mean
<shadowbox> lol, yeah, I went GB this time (m/b) and actually like it
<shadowbox> asus screwed me 3 times in a row
<mr> Ive got an old amd athlon that won't work with kubuntu but works fine with ubuntu
<shadowbox> wierd, kde does take a little more resources
<mr> something from 7.10 to 8.04 i think
<Toejam> jilalxp: try disabling powernowd ?
<jilalxp> i tried removing the package, which now that i think about it doesnt do anything
<jilalxp> since they are all on the cd
<Toejam> ha ha :)
<jilalxp> after i press ctrl alt f3 to get console
<Toejam> jilalxp: Mount the drive that you installed on
<Toejam> jilalxp: This is booting the live CD?
<jilalxp> im trying to install it, the second option from the menu
<Toejam> Hmm
<Toejam> Thats more difficult
<Toejam> jilalxp: That's Safe graphics?
<mr> you can boot the live cd and then istall can't you?
<jilalxp> this is all new to me, friend recommended kubuntu
<Toejam> mr: That would be the problem
<Toejam> jilalxp: How are you going to install?
<Toejam> on a machine with windows?
<jilalxp> theres nothign on there right now
<jilalxp> its a blank slate
<jilalxp> other than the failed kubuntu install
<juan> i hate an ubuntu
<Toejam> jilalxp: Wait You got as far as installing?
<jilalxp> it freezes in the middle of install
<jilalxp> where it says Starting powernowd...
<juan> i can do nothink!
<Toejam> jilalxp: Thats not an install
<jilalxp> after Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd
<jilalxp> i guess its after installing ?
<Toejam> jilalxp: reboot and press F6 at the start add the word single to the string of words there
<Toejam> tell me if you get a command prompt after a little bit
<jilalxp> add to the beginning?
<Toejam> no end
<jilalxp> it brought me to the recovery menu
<jilalxp> 3 options resume, root, xfix
<Toejam> ok type startx
<Toejam> oh
<Toejam> umm
<Toejam> root
<jilalxp> hm i cant choose
<Toejam> what do you mean?
<jilalxp> when i press down it types ^[[B
<jilalxp> instead of going down on the list
<Toejam> tab?
<jilalxp> idunno but it gave me command prompt after a while
<Toejam> then space or enter to select
<jilalxp> i typed startx
<Toejam> great :)
<Toejam> type startx
<jilalxp> and now its frozen again at Starting powernows
<jilalxp> powernowd
<Toejam> argh :)
<Toejam> Ok Press alt+ctrl+F1
<Toejam> oh wait
<Toejam> press Ctrl+C
<jilalxp> woops lol
<Toejam> jilalxp: Ha ha see if you can get back to Powernowd
<Toejam> alt+Right
<Toejam> till you see it
<jilalxp> k
<Toejam> though it may be on alt+ctrl+F8
<jilalxp> wont respond to ctrl c
<Toejam> ok Did alt+f1 get you to the startx command prompt?
<jilalxp> yea
<jilalxp> no
<jilalxp> alt +f1 brings me to a "loading, please wait...
<jilalxp> alt f3 gives me a promptp
<Toejam> alt+right
<Toejam> Ok great
<Toejam> ctrl+C that
<jilalxp> ok
<Toejam> and type ls /etc/init.d
<Toejam> wait
<Toejam> and type ls /etc/init.d/S*
<Toejam> argh :)
<jilalxp> no such file or directory
<Toejam> ls /etc/init.d/p*
<jilalxp> ok
<jilalxp> lists 6 directories
<Toejam> any of them are powernow ?
<jilalxp> powernowd,powernowd.early
<jilalxp> and 4 others
<Toejam> hmm
<Toejam> mv /etc/init.d/powernow /etc/init.d/powernow-banned
<Toejam> mv /etc/init.d/powernow.early /etc/init.d/powernow.early-banned
<jilalxp> permission denied
<Toejam> wot?
<jose__> hola
<jose__> como baa todo
<Toejam> jilalxp: press up and put sudo in front of it
<Toejam> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jilalxp> ok done
<Toejam> jilalxp: for both ?
<jilalxp> yep
<Toejam> startx again
<jilalxp> awesome, straight into the gui
<Toejam> :-)
<jilalxp> thx alot =)
<adm1n> aaaaa
<adm1n> sad world
<Apokalipz> http://www.prizerebel.com/index.php?r=225026 Go there to get awesome free prizes such as Anime, Video Games, Nexon Cards and much more! Click on the link, sign up, and start earning points by completing the surveys and 100% free offers (No credit card required). Redeem the points that you earned to get those free prizes. Its that easy! So what are you waiting for? Click on that link, sign up, and start earning those points
<Toejam> !kops
<ubottu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<nixternal> that ass made it in here too
<nixternal> thanks Toejam
<Toejam> asspokalpiz :)
<nixternal> haha
<illriginal> Is it possible to password protect folders?... I have adult material that I would like to password protect.
<Toejam> sure
<stoffer> can someone help me figure out how to mount the sd card I have in my internal card reader?
<Toejam> illriginal: Probably start by looking at encrypt folder
<Toejam> the only ways I know aren't very friendly
<Toejam> stoffer: that's an interesting one I've neer tried that
<illriginal> right click the folder and use encrypt?
<Toejam> It didn't notify you that it was put in
<stoffer> Toejam, no, I've been having problems with it for a while
<stoffer> the little light on it went on for a sec, but hasn't turned on since
<Toejam> illriginal: You can probably get it to that point but I'm the wrong person to ask my ways of doing it are not for the casual person who needs to get to the adult material for a quick peek
<mr> could he just create a new user and restrict access to that user?
<Toejam> stoffer: Does it turn up in System settings -> advanced -> disk and file systems?
<stoffer> Toejam, no
<stoffer> Toejam, and I don't see any entries for it in dmesg
<Toejam> stoffer a dell?
<stoffer> Toejam, no I built it myself
<Toejam> don't irc as root!
<illriginal> Toejam, sometimes I have my little sister come over and I let her the computer. I wouldn't want her to open the wrong folder.
<Toejam> illriginal: give her her own login
<illriginal> Nah... I much rather password protect lol.
<stoffer> Toejam, I'm starting to think a cable's disconnected somewhere.  I haven't really looked inside at the connections for a while.  I'm gonna try booting into xp to see if it makes any difference.
<Toejam> !encrypt
<ubottu> Factoid encrypt not found
<Toejam> :-p
<illriginal> lol
<p_quarles> Toejam, you have to give ubottu the passphrase for that one :)
<Toejam> illriginal: as I said there are quite a few ways to do it but encryption is what you are looking for
<Toejam> p_quarles: >_<
<Toejam> p_quarles: No bribes?
<Toejam> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<p_quarles> encryption is kind of overkill for trying to keep a kid out of a particular file folder, imo
<Toejam> p_quarles: It's what he asked for
<p_quarles> if it were me, I would give ownership of the folder to another user, and use "sudo" to access it
<p_quarles> if encryption is really needed, one could tar it up and then encrypt it with gpg
<p_quarles> or create a loopback device for AES encryption
<Toejam> p_quarles: that's pretty easy to bypasee
<Toejam> p_quarles: you aren't considering he may have more than 50% of his drive being adult material :)
<p_quarles> Toejam, it is, yes, with unmonitored physical access to the computer
<Toejam> tarring it up would make it explode!!
<p_quarles> true
<Toejam> encryption with a simple key makes it un sudo bypassable takes up almost no extra space gives him privacy and he doesn't have to make new accounts
<p_quarles> the loopback volume would be most secure option, I suppose
<Toejam> With the assumption that illriginal is male :)
 * Toejam steps aside to let p_quarles lead the way
<p_quarles> the loop volume is kind of complex to explain, but I'll give it a shot if illriginal is still here . . .
<stoffer> Yeah, xp recognized it just fine
<stoffer> it's formatted as FAT
<stoffer> does that matter?
<Toejam> shouldn't
<illriginal> lol yes Toejam, I'm male :P
<illriginal> damn this sucks... I don't understand encryption, I Just simply want someone to type in the password in order to access the folder and it's contents.
<Toejam> p_quarles: can he do that in a GUI at the end?
<illriginal> kinda of like "mounting" the folder in order to access it, if that makes any sense.
<p_quarles> illriginal, what I was suggesting would be creating a file that pretended to be a drive -- you would mount it with a passphrase when so desired
<p_quarles> illriginal, how much data are we talking?
<Dr_willis> There are encrypted fuse filesystem things out also.
<illriginal> About 80GBs.
<Dr_willis> There may be other enctypted filesystem/file tools out also.
<Toejam> What he needs is a service menu
<p_quarles> TrueCrypt, perhaps? I've never used it, but that has a graphical interface and everything
<illriginal> i hate to be complicated, trust me. i don't want you guys to think I'm purposely disregarding all your advice.
<Dr_willis> Its a complex topic. with a dozen+ ways to do somthing.
<Toejam> illriginal: well we are trying to make it as simple as possible :)
<Dr_willis> It all depends on how paranoid you want to be.
<p_quarles> plus, as convenient as the Windows way ("password protecting" a folder) may seem, it's about as secure as putting an extra key under your doormat
<illriginal> well for example, remember back in the day when we had a 2nd hard drive, and it would show itself in the "computer" folder, then when you would double click it, it would ask for a password, you enter it correctly and you could access it
<Dr_willis> illriginal,  linux works differently at very very low levels.
<p_quarles> illriginal, yes, but it's trivial to bypass that
<illriginal> hm....
<Dr_willis> You could do a similer thing  but the integeration with kde/the file manager may be the issue
<Dr_willis> http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/EncryptedFileSystems?PHPSESSID=91d1d940ca1a34fe7bcdac02074f61fc
<illriginal> you know that would be a very good perk for linux, just right click the folder and set permission :P
<Dr_willis> has like 5 different enctypted filesystem tools that would be rather easy to use.
<Toejam> Dr_willis: maybe hit up kde-apps to see wht there is a service menu for and run with that?
<p_quarles> illriginal, you can easily get a similar effect by taking my suggestion of changing ownership of the folder -- but it's not safe against anyone looking to bypass it
<Toejam> illriginal: you can do that we are jsut trying to pick from dozens of ways :)
<illriginal> i see...
<Dr_willis> Description: MetFS is a filesystem software in userspace that is encrypted, dynamic sized (increase when new data added, decrease when data removed), single file when it's unmounted and very fast. MetFS 's been written in C language for performance reasons; proved to be running on Linux and FreeBSD.
<Dr_willis> That seems promising. :)
<Dr_willis> In 'theory' with the fuse things, you may be ble to make a fstab entry. that mounts/unmounts the thing. but not sure how ya get a gui-password  dialog.
<Dr_willis> or you just write a script that does it.
<Dr_willis> !find cryptofs
<illriginal> oh i see.
<ubottu> Package/file cryptofs does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis> CryptoFS is a encryption filesystem for Filesystem in Userspace (FUSE). Files written to the mount point will be stored encrypted (data and filename) in a directory on a normal filesystem.
<illriginal> in terms of GUI it's really not possible? instead you would have to root to access it via terminal?
<Toejam> illriginal: it is
<p_quarles> illriginal, simple way to do what you're after, with graphical dialogue:
<p_quarles> sudo chmod -R 700 /path/to/pr0n
<Dr_willis> 'gui' is rather vague. :) kde and gnome both have their own 'way' of giving a gui way to mount things.  But they are not inteegerated with the various encrypted 'methods' out there that i know of to ask a password.
<Dr_willis> PLUS what ifyour user is sshing in and wants to access the stuff? no gui.
<Toejam> p_quarles: doesn't help if his sister walks in and open is while he's in the kitchen making cookies
<Dr_willis> what if there are a dozen users all vnc'd in, which one gets the gui. :)
<p_quarles> then create a special user, give that user ownership of the folder -- then create a launcher like so:
<Toejam> Dr_willis: Lil sister. No ssh
<p_quarles> gksu -c special-user nautilus /path/to/pr0n
<Dr_willis> theres 'paranoid' then theres 'really paranoid'
<Toejam> illriginal: KDE ?
<p_quarles> Toejam, the separate user account does, and the kdesu dialogue does the graphical thingy
<illriginal> oh no no Toejam... Trust me, I wouldn't have pron open if I know my sister would come over.
<p_quarles> yes, kdesu, sorry
<illriginal> no Toejam, GNOME.
<Dr_willis> Keep in mind that kde/linux (in general) does not cripple itself to make things trivial for a single user, when that can cause problems for a multiuser system.
<p_quarles> I'm so used to translating for Gnome users :)
<Toejam> illriginal: I"m not saying you would I'm saying she may use the computer that you had up and accidently find it
<Toejam> which is what we are trying to stop
<Toejam> illriginal: Ok then follow what p_quarles said
<illriginal> woot
<illriginal> and it should pop up GUI for password?
<Toejam> illriginal: as a warning it's the easiest way to bypass
<p_quarles> yes
<Toejam> Yes it will
<SteamMachine> Hey all
<illriginal> Omg.. I see what you mean.
<p_quarles> it will ask for your password, so make sure no one else has that (goes without saying)(
<illriginal> once I log in... it's open at all times.
<SteamMachine> I'm having a strange issue with firefox.
<Toejam> p_quarles: actually. he could rename the folder to /path/to/.pr0n
<p_quarles> that would work too
<Toejam> p_quarles: and replace pr0n with the desktop file ;0
<Toejam> :-)
<SteamMachine> When I open links in a tab, I find that I get multiple tabs opening.
<Toejam> then it would be seamless :)
<SteamMachine> Sometimes up to five, six tabs.
<Dr_willis> !info encfs
<ubottu> encfs (source: encfs): encrypted virtual filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-1-1 (hardy), package size 261 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<Toejam> SteamMachine: all websites?
<SteamMachine> Yup.
<Toejam> Errk sounds like bug filing time
<SteamMachine> Sorry to be so naive, but I haven't filed a bug in a long time. How might that work under kubuntu?
<Toejam> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<illriginal> if I log into the folder, how do I "log out" of the folder so that people later cannot access it?
<illriginal> :X
<Dr_willis> illriginal,  you will have to rember to unmount it.
<Toejam> illriginal: Press back
<Dr_willis>  of course it depends on the specifics. :)
<Toejam> illriginal: ack wait no
<Toejam> close the new nautilus that opens
<Toejam> That x's the user
<_CrashMaster_> if I remove usplash, will I get rid of that stupid screen at startup (the winxp ripoff boot graphic) ?
<Dr_willis> _CrashMaster_,  use the nosplash, boot option.
<Toejam> _CrashMaster_: You can do it even faster
<Dr_willis> You dont need to remove any packages.
<Toejam> Edit your grub menu
<_CrashMaster_> good thought
<Toejam> I don't mind it so much it's the quiet that sends me nuts
<Toejam> all of my stuff has quiet removed
<terrestre> http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=diagramadeclasesqx2.jpg <---- can someone see this class diagram and tell me if its ok, its my first class diagram
<Toejam> I'm really upset they decided to silence the output
<Toejam> blessedbeef!
<_CrashMaster_> terrestre: Looks nice. No idea if it's accurate or not, but its pretty.
<terrestre> lol
<Toejam> I like the link between student and career
<terrestre> lol
<terrestre> i had read a lot but i dont figured out when use a association or a aggregation
<Vmubuntu> i ask
<Toejam> terrestre: :-) Unfortunatly this isn't the chan for that discussion
<Toejam> terrestre: ##programming per chance?
<Toejam> or #ubuntuprogramming :)
<Toejam> maybe #PSPprogramming if you have aspirations
<oem> bonjour
<terrestre> actually i am in a lot of channels lol
<_CrashMaster_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Toejam> terrestre: I see :)
<oem> ah merci
<_CrashMaster_> :)
<Toejam> terrestre: ack wait #psp-programming
<Toejam> Ou est le piscine?
<terrestre> Toejam, thanks i will try there
<Toejam> terrestre: they will probably kick your butt :) ##programming is a much better bet
<terrestre> lol lol
<terrestre> Toejam, the php people already kick me
<Toejam> yeah don't step into a programming chan unless you are asking for docs to start programming or are actually programming
<Toejam> _CrashMaster_: http://teamsugar.com/group/546220/blog/553111
<vonte> can anyone give me step  by step instructions on download java on kubuntu 6.10 im a newbie to linux and computers period
<Toejam> vonte: still on that?
<Toejam> vonte: did you add multiverse ?
<_CrashMaster_> Toejam: What in the ever loving penguin did you send me to?
<Toejam> _CrashMaster_: Oui oui :)
<vonte> Toejam: i forgot how you told me to download it..can u tell me again
<Toejam> _CrashMaster_: It's a song made from the phrases in all French learning books
<Toejam> Except the Ou est le piscine?
<terrestre> vonte, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java <-- did you read that?
<Toejam> which confuses him :)
<_CrashMaster_> Toejam: Im going to hbave to kill you
<Toejam> terrestre: he needs help setting up multiverse it seems
<Toejam> vonte: open adept
<vonte> terrestre: ill look at that right now
<Toejam> When it's open Adept -> Manage Repos
<vonte> Toejam, then what
<Toejam> What do you see?
<Toejam> alternating coloured lines ?
<Toejam> or checkboxes ?
<vonte> Toejam: just a list and at the bottoom it says reset,apply,close
<Toejam> vonte: look on the list for a line that ends in multiverse
<yao_ziyua1> my Get New Wallpapers button doesn't work
<yao_ziyua1> says The file or folder http://download.kde.org/khotnewstuff/wallpaper-providers.xml does not exist.
<Toejam> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted multiverse universe
<Toejam> Something like that
<yao_ziyua1> how do i fix it with a good xml link?
<Dr_willis> The web sites have changed things and broken some of the tools.   gotta go get your wallpapers the old fashioned way :) i thinl
<vonte> Toejam: yea thats already installed
<Toejam> vonte: right click it and enable it
<Toejam> illriginal: yo yo
<Toejam> how's the hidey-ho go ?
<vonte> Toejam: ok i enabled it now how do i get the java to work
<Toejam> vonte: click apply then close
<Toejam> then fetch updates
<vonte> Toejam: then what
<Toejam> close adept and open a konsole
<_CrashMaster_> sudo apt-get update
<Toejam> _CrashMaster_: clicked fetch updates already
<Toejam> vonte: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<_CrashMaster_> Toejam: oh. Thought he was asking how to fetch updates
<dany> hey ubunteros how are you..?
<Toejam> vonte: You may also want sun-java5-jfr
<Toejam> jre
<vonte> Toejam: this came up (
<vonte> Package sun-java5-bin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<vonte> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<vonte> is only available from another source
<_CrashMaster_> try java6
<Toejam> _CrashMaster_: this is edgy
<_CrashMaster_> shouldnt matter
<Toejam> vonte: try sun-java5-jre let me see
<Toejam> _CrashMaster_: Java 6 wasn't out then. it won't be on the server
<_CrashMaster_> oh.
<terrestre> maybe universe instead multiverse?
<_CrashMaster_> Question then: Why cant get just get it from java.com?
<_CrashMaster_> I went there, and it pretty much autoinstalled
<vonte> Toejam: it says invalid operation
<terrestre> theres a easy way to add a line to the sources.list with echo but i dont remember
<Toejam> pretty sure it was multiverse but p.u.c should tell us
<Toejam> Duh that'swhy we have a bot
<Toejam> !info sun-java5-bin
<ubottu> sun-java5-bin (source: sun-java5): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 (architecture dependent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-15-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 21884 kB, installed size 65376 kB
<terrestre> jajaja
<Toejam> !info sun-java5-bin edgy
<SteamMachine> Hm.
<Toejam> !info sun-java5-bin feisty
<ubottu> sun-java5-bin (source: sun-java5): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 (architecture dependent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-15-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 21884 kB, installed size 65376 kB
<Toejam> Ha ha
<SteamMachine> Is there a way to force kubuntu to check for a new version of a file?
<Toejam> edgy is no longer supported
<Toejam> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<vonte> Toejam: it said the same thing
<SteamMachine> supposing I wished to ensure that I was not using a buggy version of firefox.
<Toejam> SteamMachine: apt-cache policy firefox will tell you if there is a newer version
<Toejam> SteamMachine: May want a sudo apt-get update before that
<holycow> SteamMachine: oh super easy
<holycow> download the binary from mozilla.com
<holycow> just extract and run it
<Toejam> vonte: Why are you on edgy ?
<holycow> it will even recognize your .firefox dir and bookmarks
<vonte> what is edgy
<Toejam> vonte: 6.10
<holycow> a fantastic release that we still use on all our desktops
<Toejam> holycow: I'd say feisty was better :)
<vonte> toejam: i had 8.04 but i couldnt change the screen resolution
<holycow> SteamMachine: you can also add some lauchers fo ryour self and remove the old version to make things easy
<SteamMachine> holycow: but that's a tarball.
<holycow> no need to really follow debian protocl and put it in the right places
<holycow> yeah
<holycow> extract it
<tmaleshafske> anyone help me out with apache2 and php5
<holycow> open folder and double click on the binary in there
<SteamMachine> um, but isn't that kinda messy?
<holycow> no, why?
<holycow> all installing things on linux is just putting bianries in the right folders
<SteamMachine> I assumed there would be issues upgrading and the like.
<holycow> all you are doing is putting yours in your user folder until you upgrade
<holycow> you aren't upgrading
<vonte> toejam: i had 8.04 but i couldnt change the screen resolution..wats the best one
<holycow> you are downloading a copy and running tha tlocal copy
<SteamMachine> Hrm... and if I wish to uninstall it?
<Toejam> vonte: Woah. Umm
<holycow> *sigh*
<holycow> fuck me, why do a ibother helping people that can't think
<holycow> c'mon
<Toejam> !ohmy | holycow
<ubottu> holycow: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<holycow> i'm just giving you some options if you don't want to do a dist-upgrade
<holycow> its not that hard dude
<Toejam> holycow: For some people it is
<holycow> yeah you are right
<holycow> i guess i was there once too
<SteamMachine> ...
<Toejam> SteamMachine: It would be a personal install would not interfere with the rest of the system to uninstall just remove teh folder
<holycow> SteamMachine: sorry abou that Toejam is right
<vonte> tojam: is 7.04 good..when i tried to install it a message said that it failed to many times so wait 2 minutes
<Toejam> vonte: When was this?
<vonte> toejam:last week
<SteamMachine> Okay. Fine. I only said that because I've previously had some bad experiences with self-compiled applications.
<Toejam> vonte: how did you  try to install ?
<terrestre> i preferd 8.04
<vonte> toejam:by live cd
<holycow> SteamMachine: it goes without saying tha twhen you run someone elses software
<Toejam> SteamMachine: this is not compiled by you
<holycow> that it won't behave how you expect it
<holycow> thats just the cost of you not wanting to code it up your self
<holycow> however
<Toejam> holycow: Does that mean when you run your own made software it goes as you expect? :)
<holycow> you will do your self a huge favour BY ALWAYS making sure you have backups of all your files
<holycow> Toejam: lol, i can assure you NONE of mine ever does :)
<SteamMachine> Of course, I could just do a proper upgrade, no?
<Toejam> holycow: there You go ;-)
<holycow> sure
<Toejam> SteamMachine: From what?
<Toejam> vonte: ok what would you like to do? go to 7.04 or 8.04 ?
<vonte> toejam: i would like to go to 8.04
<Toejam> vonte: Alright A few questions. Do you have a /home directory ?
<SteamMachine> From gutsy
<Toejam> SteamMachine: Oh yes you could
<vonte> Toejam: what is that excatly
<Toejam> vonte: can you open a konsole and type mount
<Toejam> pastebin the output
<SteamMachine> Though is that likely to solve my firefox problem/is it a good idea, considering it is relatively new?
<Toejam> !paste | vonte this is the pastebin
<ubottu> vonte this is the pastebin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Toejam> SteamMachine: I think that Hardy is less buggy than Gutsy. It's also LTS so you can sit on it for a long time
<SteamMachine> Oh, well then I suppose I might as well.
<vonte> Toejam: i typed mount in the console now what
<holycow> does anyone know if hardy has issues with the new scheduler on the desktop?
<Toejam> vonte: go to the URL given above ^^ copy what was printed there. Give me the URL it generates when you are done
<holycow> i've been meaning to look into it, i read somewhere that there are lots of reports of hard locking and other performance issues
<Toejam> holycow: scheduler ?
<SteamMachine> I hope that Amarok issue is resolved. I can't remeber what caused it, but it kept asking for me to upgrade certain files... which it then informed me "require no action"
<SteamMachine> *sigh*
<Toejam> Certain files?
<SteamMachine> the name libxine comes to  mind.
<Toejam> oh yeah that's a good one to upgrade
<vonte> toejam: this is the url (http://paste.ubuntu.com/12895/)
<Toejam> vonte: Ok you don't have a home partition.
<Toejam> how much data do you have in the Home directory?
<SteamMachine> Uh. Toejam: That was the one I had an issue with.
<Toejam> in the konsole type du -sh
<Toejam> tell me what number it gives you at the end
<Toejam> Don't IRC as root!
<vonte> Toejam; can i still upgrade to 8.04 and have the correct screen resolutions
<Toejam> vonte: quite likely I'm trying to find out what I need to save for you
<Toejam> vonte: when did you install this machine?
<vonte> Toejam: i installed it yesterday
<Toejam> vonte: Ha ha ok so you don't have anything that is drastically needed on the computer ?
<vonte> Toejam: no i dont have anything save on it yet
<SteamMachine> anyway, back later!
<Toejam> vonte: alright type tar czf mydisplay.tgz /etc/X11
<Toejam> you should get a file named mydisplay.tgz in the home directory Email that to your self
<vonte> Toejam: you want me to type that in konsole
<Toejam> vonte: yes
<vonte> toejam: it says cannot open permission denied
<Toejam> vonte: hmm
<mattycoze> hey can someone tell me how to access the session start up log?
<Toejam> vonte: type pwd and tell me what it says
<mattycoze> my login is really slow compared to a fresh user boot into the kdm
<vonte> toejam: this is what it says (/home/vonte)
<Toejam> vonte: ok press up twice then put sudo in front of the tar
<mattycoze> !session
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<firecrotch> Here's my situation: I have a Kubuntu laptop (this machine) connected to a wireless network.  I have a machine running Ubuntu Server that I would like to be able to connect to the internet through this laptop (need to install some packages and cannot connect via wireless). Any clue as to how I would go about doing that?
<Toejam> it will ask for your password
<mattycoze> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<vonte> toejam: i put in my password then it said (tar: Removing leading `/' from member names)
<Toejam> vonte: Do you have the file in your home folder?
<vonte> toejam: what file
<Toejam> mydisplay.tgz
<mattycoze> hey guys how do i get a list of all programs in the autrostart process... i've checked here "/home/mattycoze/.kde/Autostart" but nothing seems to be there
<vonte> toejam; yes its in there
<Toejam> mattycoze: then there is nothing in the autostart process
<Toejam> vonte: mail that to yourself. It will help with the resolution problem in 8.04
<mattycoze> oh... Toejam how come it takes so much longer for me to login to my own user account session as opposed to a newly created one?
<mattycoze> what takes up so much time?
<Toejam> mattycoze: KDE remembers the programs you had open when you logged out and reopens them
<vonte> Toejam: how do i mail it to myself and do i juss try and use the live cd again
<Toejam> mattycoze: would you prefer to boot into a clean desktop ?
<Toejam> vonte: you have mail?
<mattycoze> yeah pretty much... toejam
<vonte> toejam: r u talkin about an email if so yes i do
<Toejam> vonte: ok then email it to yourself
<Toejam> mattycoze: Look under the advanced tab in System Settings
<mattycoze> yep
<Toejam> mattycoze: set the session manager to what you want
<vonte> toejam: when i right click it theres no email option
<mattycoze> oh okay kewl thanx for that Toejam
<Toejam> vonte: Where is your mail at?
<Toejam> @gmail.com ?
<vonte> Toejam: what do you mean i go to yahoo and i log into my email there
<Toejam> vonte: right
<mattycoze> also Toejam i was wondering, on a different subject - whether i would be able to get rid of the gdm service without any problem... (i transfered to KDE using synaptic)
<Toejam> mattycoze: sure. install KDM and remove GDM
<mattycoze> both kdm and gdm are currently checked as services... toejam
<vonte> toejam: how do i actually get the file in my email
<Toejam> mattycoze: uncheck gdm
<Toejam> vonte: when you are sending it there is an option for an attachment
<mattycoze> when i unchecked gdm the pc crashed (just before) was that expected?
<Toejam> select it and click browse then choose the file
<Toejam> mattycoze: Ha ha I don't know. Did you login to GDM?
<firecrotch> Ok, so I currently have 2 network interfaces up, eth0 and wlan0. All of my outgoing requests are, for some reason, going through eth0 (except IRC)
<mattycoze> ahh well i was able to login with the GDM into this KDE session lol (using the sudo start gdm)
<firecrotch> I need all traffic from this machine going out to go through eth0
<mattycoze> (or a random command that worked like that)
<firecrotch> er.... wlan0
<Toejam> mattycoze: that's why it crashed
<mattycoze> ahh i see lol
<mattycoze> but if i uncheck it, let it crash and restart the thing should log in via the kdm right?
<Toejam> mattycoze: easier to uninstall it it shouldn't crash
<mattycoze> oh okay
<bdizzle> hi
<vonte> Toejam: is it supposed to take a while to attach in my email
<mattycoze> thanx toejam
<bdizzle> I'm running Kubuntu 8.04 and Windows XP Pro dual boot with a third partition for media files and such (plus the obligatory swap partition).
<bdizzle> for some reason, it prompts me for my password for each session when I want to load the windows partition within Kubuntu (and same for the third partition)
<Toejam> vonte: yes
<bdizzle> how do I get around this?
<Toejam> vonte: not an elaborate amount of time but it doesn't happen in an instant
<vonte> toejam:how am i supposed to upgrade? do i just use the live cd again
<Toejam> vonte: yes
<Toejam> once you send the email
<vonte> Toejam: how does this file help the resolution and how am i supposed to use it
<Toejam> vonte: It's the settings that give you the resolution now. You can use it as a reference
<vonte> toejam: so after i install the 8.04 version iim supposed to get the file out of my email and then what do i type in the terminal for it to be effective
<Toejam> vonte: we will see if we need it first :)
<firecrotch> !test
<ubottu> Failed
<baudthief> My NVidia onboard sound sucks ass - If I get an Audigy card, is it as simple as plug and play? or is there something I need to screw around with in the system settings?
<vonte> Toejam: ok ill talk to you after i install it
<baudthief> guess I'll just try it ;\
<talius> Hi there
<robotgeek> hey talius
<Dr_willis> Audigy cards should work very well
<talius> sorry but, can anybody help me about à shell script problem?
<robotgeek> talius: sure, go ahead. what is the problem
<talius> I've to test some text in a file, so i'm using something like : cat /tmp/file|grep -i "n\nn"; and it doesn't work as i hope. I just will have "n" characters in this file. So i wanna test if n (carriage return) and another n, is present in the file. Do you think I'll be able to do this whith grep?
<alucardromero> Anybody know how to get a broadcom modem going?
<Dr_willis> talius,  you are wanting to find a n at the end of a line?
<Dr_willis> cr then n --> will be n at the start of the next line. Im thinking.
<talius> Dr_willis : Yes, my tested file will be like "anythin(carriage return)n(carriage return)n(carriage return)" and i want to trigger something when the two lines with only the n charater will be presents.
<Toejam> talius: grep ^n$
<Toejam> talius: grep '^n$' of course :)
<Dr_willis> So you are wanting lines with JUST a single n in them?
<talius> Toejam : thank you i'll try this right now
<talius> Dr_willis : yes, i want to grep return me 0, when the two last lines of my file will only contains a single "n"
<Toejam> that's easy
<mot_> you know what
<mot_> i need to go on a drunken tirade.
<mot_> but this...this isn't the channel.
<Toejam> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mot_> i need to find the right channel.
<holycow> lol
<mot_> i love you. that's the channel
<mot_> i'll be in #kubuntu-offtopic drunkenly rambling.
<mot_> thanks bro
<Toejam> holycow: should jump in looks to be good
<Toejam> talius: sorry
<Toejam> if [ 2 -eq tail -2 file | grep -c '^n$' ]
<talius> no problem i'm triing a lot of things :D
<talius> hey thank you a lot :)
<dmitriy> :O
<PeanutHorst> wow, drunken rambling has improved in standards a lot since i was first here ;)
<wthoang> lol...gotta love mot
<wthoang> http://www.thingsididlastnight.com/
<mike2105> ciao
<wthoang> yeh..
<wthoang> http://www.thingsididlastnight.com/
<mike2105> parli italiano?
<wthoang> no...
<wthoang> just
<wthoang> http://www.thingsididlastnight.com/
<Toejam> wthoang: You will get kicked doing that
<wthoang> soz
<Toejam> !it | mike2105
<ubottu> mike2105: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<baudthief> I just installed a SoundBlaster AUdigy card, I can see it in the dropdown menu under KMix - how do I set it as the default card?
<Toejam> wthoang: You can wave that around in OT not here
<wthoang> sorry...its just soo funny
<wthoang> i noe its childish..but sitll
<Toejam> just don't invite p_quarles there just to let him know
<p_quarles> say what Toejam?
<talius> Toejam : It's cool everything works, thank you a lot :)
 * p_quarles is having weird X crashes
<Toejam> talius: ok :)
<talius> Toejam : thank you a lot
<talius> good bye everybody, have a nice day.
<Toejam> Bye
 * flaccid burps
<wthoang> ok..then..
 * Toejam lights it on fire
<alfteck> hi
<Toejam> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Toejam> vonte: hey
<PeanutHorst> um
<PeanutHorst> i have a mild problem here
<wthoang> soo quiet..
<wthoang> wat did u do now..
<PeanutHorst> i can't compile with the kubuntu livecd's gcc
<wthoang> dont ask me..im linux nooblite
<Toejam> Why are you compiling on the Cd ?
<PeanutHorst> Toejam: grub. i need some of the files that are made from the compile
<Dr_willis> the live cd has gcc?
<PeanutHorst> it doesn't matter that it's all in RAM, it's going to a floppy disk anyhow
<p_quarles> PeanutHorst, the lice cds don't have gcc
<PeanutHorst> Dr_willis: mine does
<Choreboy> Can anyone tell me how to mount a networked windows drive?
<PeanutHorst> root@ubuntu:~/grubsrc/grub-0.97# which gcc
<PeanutHorst> /usr/bin/gcc
<PeanutHorst> this is kubuntu 7.10 amd64
<p_quarles> PeanutHorst, I stand corrected -- it doesn't have the full suite of build tools, though, so things are going to be very hit or miss
<Dr_willis> Choreboy,  i know of 3 ways (at least) use the smbfuse tool, or moun them with the mount command, or you can 'browse' samba shares with the kde file manager.
<PeanutHorst> p_quarles: so i need to apt-get build-essential first?
<wthoang> mite i just ask...wats a reccommened dock for linux..
<Toejam> 1dock
<Toejam> !dock
<p_quarles> PeanutHorst, yes that -- and apt-get build-dep $package-name
<ubottu> Factoid dock not found
<Toejam> dumb bot
<Dr_willis> Thers about 6+ docks you could use.. depending on your needs
<wthoang> wat the..
<PeanutHorst> hah, packkage headers
<wthoang> which are the ones u guys use
<PeanutHorst> i use kicker.
<PeanutHorst> :)
<Choreboy> Dr_willis: I have a drive that shows up in Dolphin or Konqueror, I'm able to view and access the files... is it considered "mounted"?
<p_quarles> the fluxbox systray here
<Dr_willis> http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/05/08/the-best-and-worst-docks-for-ubuntu/
<p_quarles> Choreboy, if the files show up, it's mounted
<Choreboy> OK here's my problem then...
<Toejam> !dock is http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/05/08/the-best-and-worst-docks-for-ubuntu/
<Dr_willis> Choreboy,  yes. a 'filesystem' must be mounted for accessing files on the filesystem. BUT those 2 filemanagers.  can browse samba 'shares' without mounting them. a 'share' is not a 'drive' :)
<Choreboy> well I can access the files and copy them locally
<Dr_willis> Choreboy,  check the output of the 'mount' command to see whats mounted where. Most likely those shares are not mounted anywhere.
<Choreboy> but I can not "transparently" stream music or video
<Choreboy> someone in the Samba channel said I had to mount the drive to do that
<Choreboy> but from what you're telling me, it IS mounted.
<Dr_willis> Choreboy,   No i did NOT say that.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> those 2 file managers can BROWSE  not 'mount' a share.
<Dr_willis> you CAN mount a share. Or you can browse a share.
<Choreboy> oh
<Choreboy> I can't figure out how to mount it :-(
<Dr_willis> mount command, or the smbfuse tool,
<Dr_willis> May be some other gui ways to do it also.
<Dr_willis> You may need to install some samba packages to mount them
<Choreboy> I'll have to look that stuff up. I know nothing of commands
<Dr_willis> !info smbfuse
<ubottu> Package smbfuse does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis> !info fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb (source: fusesmb): filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-1 (hardy), package size 30 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Dr_willis> I tend to use fusesmb. Theres a ubuntu fusesmb wiki page on it also.
<Choreboy> is fusesmb included in 8.04 or would I have to go grab it
<Dr_willis> fusesmb 'mounts' the whole 'network'  so you see all shares as if they were a local directory
<Choreboy> ahhh.
<Dr_willis> No idea. :)  not like its hard to install things.
<Choreboy> true.
<Dr_willis> it says 'optional'
<Choreboy> is fusesmb a gui app?
<Dr_willis> Nope
<PeanutHorst> :|
<Choreboy> that would be why I don't see it anywhere
<Dr_willis> google for 'ubuntu fusesmb wiki'
<Dr_willis> Not everything needs a gui :)
<Choreboy> things need a gui if you know nothing of command line :-\
<Choreboy> so far I've been trying to memorize commands I need to use, but I need to start understanding them
<Dr_willis> read the wiki page befor you give up so easially.
<Dr_willis> took me 20 sec to get fusesmb going on this new machine just now.
<Choreboy> I'm not giving up, I just get CLI stuff confused
<Dr_willis> install package, edit 1 file, run 1 command.
<Dr_willis> I will say that during the Beta of hardy. I had issues with the fusesmb tool.. Hope its working good now.
<Choreboy> I particularly like one of the lines in the wiki:  "So for example if your login-name is bgates you should type..."
<Dr_willis> :)
<PeanutHorst> "is it in adept?" best question EVER. :(
<PeanutHorst> not.
 * Dr_willis wonders who wrote a lot of that wiki........
<Dr_willis> I need to update it someday
<vonte> Toejam: i have kubuntu 8.04 installed how do i change the screen resolution
<vonte> how can i change the screen resolution in kubuntu 8.04
<vonte> how can i change the screen resolution in kubuntu 8.04.04
<terrestre> menu K
<terrestre> config something?
<terrestre> sorry
<terrestre> i dont remember
<PeanutHorst> vonte:
<PeanutHorst> it's in kcontrol
<PeanutHorst> K menu -> System Settings -> Monitor and Display
<terrestre> kcontrol its installed in 8.04?
<terrestre> i remember trying to lunch kcontrol from katapult
<schatje> !doom
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<terrestre> and then i have to installed with aptitude
<dasKreecH> vonte: sorry what?
<Dr_willis> Choreboy,  You may want to try out 'smb4k' its a nice tool with gui for the task. For some odd reason Ive had issues with samba and finding shares under hardy.  the normal kde share browser, and the fuse tool are both failingfor me. but smb4k is working
<vonte> i have mydisplay.tgz on my desktop how do i install it
<Dr_willis> vonte,  what is it supposed to be?
<vonte> its supposed to fix the screen resolution in kubuntu 8.04
<dasKreecH> Dr_willis: It's his Xconfig from Edgy
<dasKreecH> vonte: what's the resolution in 8.04 ?
<Choreboy> Dr_willis: I'll give it a look, thanks
<vonte> its 800 x 600 thats too big and blurry do you no a different way to change it
<dasKreecH> vonte: can you open a konsole and type xrandr -s 0 ?
<dasKreecH> woah
<dasKreecH> 5 of you joined on the same second
<Choreboy> If I'm editing a config file in Konsole, how do I save/exit? Exit says  " ^X "
<dasKreecH> Choreboy: What are you using to edit it?
<vonte> that doesnt do anything
<dasKreecH> vonte: alright
<Choreboy> GNU Nano maybe? It's being edited inside Konsole
<dasKreecH> Choreboy: if it's nano it's Ctrl+X
<Choreboy> that is save & exit, or just exit?
<Jucato> Choreboy: Ctrl+O to WriteOut (save). and Ctrl+X to exit
<Choreboy> beautiful. Thanks.
<vonte> how do i install .tgz files to my computer
<Jucato> vonte: depends on what it is. if it's source code, you'll have to compile it
<Jucato> vonte: but have you tried changing the resolution from System Settings -> Monitor & Display?
<vonte> yes ive tried it
<dasKreecH> Jucato: It's his X config
<dasKreecH> /etc/X11 from Edgy
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> why wouldn't it work though?
<Jucato> er.. nvm.. gtg
<dasKreecH> bye
<dasKreecH> vonte: Bah
<yao_ziyua1> woah
<Choreboy> Dr_willis: SMB4K works like a charm!!
<Choreboy> Dr_willis: muchos gracias
<Dr_willis> Choreboy,  yea. that program had security issues in the past. so it was frowned upon.  I much perfer the fuse tools.. but theres some nasty bug with them thats keeping them from working for me.
<Choreboy> Dr_willis: Security on the Linux side, or on the Windows side?
<Dr_willis> the tool used to require some linxu commands to be 'suid' which was a bad thing. it seems to be using sudo now.
<Choreboy> suid? Never heard of it. Is that like a permanent sudo?
<wthoang> umm everytime i install something i have to reboot in order to see and use it
<Choreboy> sounds like windows? ;-)
<wthoang> lol..its kubuntu...and its kde4.0.4
<wthoang> but still...
<wthoang> wat can i do about it
<dasKreecH> wthoang: alt=f2 ?
<joe_> wthoang: Why are you rebooting? What kind of applications are you installing?
<dasKreecH> alt+F2
<wthoang> no..i noe..ive searched
<Dr_willis> wthoang,  most likely - you dont need to reboot.. just log out/back in
<wthoang> and im just installing simple things like vlc
<wthoang> well yeh..that does work
<Dr_willis> kde4 may not be updating its menus properly
<wthoang> well toejam sed that it should even occur on kde4
<Dr_willis> the menus SHOULD update.. but thers often some issues with them
<Dr_willis> Ive seen simile rissues under gnome, and the older kde as well
<wthoang> k..
<wthoang> are there any fixes for it..
<wthoang> i guess not
<wthoang> oh well
<Choreboy> Dr_willis: thanks again for the assistance. Goodnight folks.
<eagles05> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<joe_> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<joe_> !compiz-fusion
<joe_> #compiz-fusion
<jussi01> joe_: do: /join #compiz-fusion
<joe_> jussi01: Thanks
<jussi01> :)
<Dr_willis> wthoang,  a lot of times its the package   thats not doing somthing 100% right.
<senao> всем привет
<exp_> can someone explain to me why i cannot create new folders on a hard drive unless i have root privleges
<dasKreecH> exp_: cause of the permissions on the directories above it
<dasKreecH> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<wthoang> Dr_willis: asin the package im installing? its not just one package...its like all the ones i get
<jackpot_2001> how do i upgrade kde 3.5.9 to kde4 on 8.04
<Dr_willis> jackpot_2001,  you just install the kde4 packages. :) its not a upgrade. it installs alongside the other.
<jackpot_2001> easiest way to do that would be?
<Dr_willis> kubuntu-kde4-desktop - Kubuntu desktop system
<Dr_willis> install the package. :)
<eagles05> Dr_willis: how do i check the name of the machine
<Dr_willis> fire up the package manager  - install the  kubuntu-kde4-desktop  meta-package.
<Dr_willis> !hostname | eagles05
<ubottu> eagles05: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<eagles05> ty working on setting up samba share
<Dr_willis> samba is not exactly related to the hostname.
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<eagles05> Dr_willis: already did that lol
<wthoang> hey..i just installed compiz fusion..ive done all this weird stuff from the ubuntu site, but...it doesnt work
<wthoang> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<wthoang> i dont get it...bah
<eagles05> im having an issue accessing samba share from a vista machine
<eagles05> Dr_willis: u there
<Dr_willis> Im in and out
<Dr_willis> wthoang,  you normally dont mixx kde4 and compiz
<wthoang> why not
<Dr_willis> because kde4 has its own alternatives to the compiz features.  in the kde4 window manager
<Dr_willis> You may as well just run gnome and launch kde4 apps.
<wthoang> so all the cube effects and stuff wont work?
<Dr_willis> kde4 is also VERY VERY much a work in progress
<Dr_willis> you could proberly get compiz going with kde4 apps.. but then you will not be getting the full kde4 benifits i imagine.
<wthoang> k
<wthoang> i'll just get rid of it then
<hsn_> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<eagles05> Dr_willis: im having issues with samba
<Dr_willis> eagles05,  ive been having issues with samba ever since hardy has came out. :( of coure it depends on the issue i guess. :)
<eagles05> Dr_willis: my issue is getting access to a share from windows vista says something about permissions what permissions do i need to set on this end
<Dr_willis> eagles05,  you did give your linux user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' ?
<eagles05> doh
<Dr_willis> :)
<eagles05> thing is i logged in as rot on the windows end
<eagles05> root
<eagles05> cuz thats the default user that was there
<Dr_willis> windows user name was root?
 * Dr_willis is thinking somthing is backwards here.
<eagles05> Dr_willis: ya lol
<eagles05> lol
<Dr_willis> You actually made a windows user with the name of 'root' ? Thats SICK.
<wthoang> should i completely remove compiz
<PeanutHorst> Dr_willis: i think someone is sharing their SMB out as root
<Dr_willis> wthoang,   it wont hurt to leave it there.
<eagles05> PeanutHorst: lol how do i fix that
<wthoang> k..well its just that once i typed kwin --replace
<wthoang> this really annoying adept notifier came up
<wthoang> i cant get rid of it
<wthoang> its just this tiny spec
<wthoang> ah got rid of it
<Dr_willis> You just ran kwin whichis the kde3 window manager? under kde4?
<wthoang> all cool
<wthoang> im a linux noob
<eagles05> Dr_willis: it was default in system settings when i created the samba share
<wthoang> but..i think ive fixed everything
<Dr_willis> eagles05,  i normally share the users HOMES and thats abut it.
<Dr_willis> or make a Public share.
<eagles05> i was trying to make a public share but ill go back and make the users home
<eagles05> im restarting my windows machine right now
<Dr_willis> you are tryng to get Linux to see a windows share? or windows to see a linux share? :)
<eagles05> windows to see linux share
<eagles05> which its seeing permissions seem to be the issue
<eagles05> im going to change the share to my home
<Dr_willis> if you are trying to connect as root..i can understand there being issues. :)
<eagles05> Dr_willis: i have it set once i tell it to use it as a windows share under it there is an option u can go in and change more settings which i did and gave root admin privs
<eagles05> Dr_willis: how do i add another user
<Dr_willis> i configure my samba shares  with editing the smb.conf file
<Dr_willis> eagles05,  you should have a user on the linux box other then root.
<eagles05> i do
<eagles05> im logged on as jonathan
<eagles05> it kept rejecting my login and password
<eagles05> im adding the share using the sharing option in system settings
<Dr_willis> you did give jonathan a samba password? with sudo smbpasswd -a jonathan
<eagles05> doh
<Dr_willis> of course you will still need to defind a share that he can use.
<eagles05> so i add user to the home share i have
<Dr_willis> you did --> sudo apt-get install samba     also?
<eagles05> yep
<Dr_willis> you enable the 'homes' share. and each user can access theor own home dir. as a share.
<Dr_willis> homes is a special share - in the smb.conf file
<Dr_willis> I have no idea on the gui or how it does it. I manually edit the file
<eagles05> thing is i wanna be able to access it from here cant i use my current user name and pass that im logged onto this machine right now use that name and pass
<Dr_willis> i recall windows being a pain at changing the user name to connect to shares.
<eagles05> thing is user name nad pass on both machines r the same
<eagles05> *are
<Dr_willis> for the home shares under -       #======================= Share Definitions =======================
<Dr_willis> theres a few lines that you need to uncomment
<eagles05> holy cow its probably my firewall
<Dr_willis> eagles05,  thats somthing else i disable on windows. :)
<eagles05> i dont use windows firewall i use comodo firewall pro
<eagles05> its working now
<eagles05> it didnt like my previous share i created
<eagles05> lol making a copy of about 30gb of music
<Dr_willis> i also make the home share be 'browseable' in the config. Seems tomake it easier to get to.
<eagles05> i have no issues getting to it
<eagles05> woudl love at some pt to figure out how to get a streaming audio server to work
<Dr_willis> give it a chance... :) windows can be a real pain at times.
<Dr_willis> !info icecast
<ubottu> Package icecast does not exist in hardy
<eagles05> lol
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<Dr_willis> !find icecast
<ubottu> Found: icecast-server, icecast2
<eagles05> icecast configuration confuses me like no other
<eagles05> is there a gui front end for configuring an icecast server
<Dr_willis> aparently not - sice it dident print out the names of any. :)
<eagles05> :(
<eagles05> thats what pisses me off and gets me confused on how to setup
<eagles05> man so many commands in linux
<eagles05> so lil time to remember em
<eagles05> !umask
<ubottu> Factoid umask not found
<Dr_willis> checking the icecast2 docs/website shows
<Dr_willis> A script is included in the contrib subdirectory called run_ices (latest available here). This creates a config file from command line parameters and spawns ices2 for live streaming
<eagles05> kool
<eagles05> ill have to mess around with it sometime
<Dr_willis> theres proberly a dozen other ways to stream audio.
<Dr_willis> Or set up a upnp server
<jussi01> !info peercast
<ubottu> peercast (source: peercast): P2P audio and video streaming servent. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1218+svn20071220+2-1 (hardy), package size 178 kB, installed size 972 kB
<eagles05> not vry user friendly
<Dr_willis> there appears to be 3 different upnp media servers in the repos now.
<Dr_willis> depends on the user. :)
<Dr_willis> bbl
<eagles05> ok
<mhz128> hi all
<mhz128> I have enabled the  Compiz Fusion desktop effects, how do I modify their settings????
<mhz128> There is Compiz setting manager pre installed
<mhz128> no
<mhz128> I cant even do the desktop cube trick
<CoCaInE> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<eagles05> lol i get it to work in both kde3 and 4
<eagles05> have yet to set that up
<eagles05> Dr_willis: wanna know something funny
<mhz128> cool thanks
<eagles05> mhz128: if u cant get it to work let me know ill help ya out
<Dr_willis> Hmmm?
<mhz128> eagles: cool, I've got it installed now. Cant figure out the cube
<mhz128> ok, my Window Decorator just crashed...
<mhz128> how do I restart the damn thing
<eagles05> mhz128: which window decorator u using
<eagles05> u might also wanna install emerald theme manager
<mhz128> i think its the kde one
<mhz128> whichever is default
<mhz128> ok, why do I need to install Emerald?
<Dr_willis> emerald is ONE of the 3 window decorators that compiz can use
<mhz128> ohhhh ic, what are the other 2?
<Dr_willis> as mentioned at the compiz wiki page
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<eagles05> Dr_willis: its amazing what changing the share can do lol
<mhz128> ARGH hehe, so WHY isn't Emerald a dependency of Compiz????
<mhz128> makes no sense
<Dr_willis> because it is NOT a dependcy
<Dr_willis> its one of the 3 you can use.
<eagles05> mhz128: it allows the user to choose between one of 3
<eagles05> i use emerald
<Dr_willis> I use jwm :)
<mhz128> interesting
<mhz128> I just installed compiz, and immediately the Window deco crashed
<eagles05> lol so the theme manager is up to u which one u want
<mhz128> Emerald is the best?
<mjponce> what means that about Emerald ?
<eagles05> ?
<eagles05> what u mean mjponce
<mjponce> no matter. sorry
<eagles05> its ok
<mhz128> so how do I restart the window decorator? I cant move anything windows around!
<Dr_willis> alt-f2 to get the run dialog
<mjponce> i must learn to read more quickly
<eagles05> mjponce: lol
<mhz128> Dr_Willis: then what?
<mjponce> it's a no joke! =(
<mjponce> sorry.
<Dr_willis> mhz128,  use the command to start whatever deforator you want
<mhz128> uhh i dont even know which one crashed
<mhz128> and alt-f2 isn't doing anything
<Dr_willis> time to lot out i guess
<Dr_willis> Now ya know oneof the reasons i dont use compiz :)
<mhz128> hahaha
<mhz128> ok ill be back
<mhz128> dont go anywhere
<Dr_willis> quick - lets all change nicks!
<Dr_willis> :P
<eagles05> lol
<eagles05> u do it doc
<mhz128> ok im back
<jussi01> run!
<eagles05> !run
<ubottu> Factoid run not found
<eagles05> loll
<eagles05> !find run
<ubottu> Found: cracklib-runtime, firefox-trunk-dev, gij, gij-4.2, java-gcj-compat (and 87 others)
<eagles05> i dispize ide performance compared to sata drives
<mhz128> where do I get Emerald themes?
<eagles05> sudo apt-get install emerald
<miranda> anyone in here running iptables?
<Dr_willis> most all of us are.. :) with empty rules.. for iptables..
<thebosch> morgu
<miranda> http://www.spinics.net/lists/netfilter/msg42050.html
<miranda> Dr_willis: when I do iptables -t filter -A FORWARD --match state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<miranda> I get iptables: match `state' v1.3.8 (I'm v1.3.6).
<miranda> This post makes me think maybe it is an issue with the way the package compiles.
<Dr_willis> i use itables very little.
<miranda> Dr_willis: did you do a clean install or upgrade from feisty?
<Dr_willis> i alwyas do clean installs
<miranda> would you mind trying to see if the above command is a problem with all systems or just upgrades?
<uhriventis> Hello, guys.
<jonathan_> good morning!
<jonathan_> i've a problem
<jonathan_> i installed a windows application from cd on my kubuntu pc
<jonathan_> and know the program wants to know my cd-drive
<jonathan_> (it was for windows 98 or something like this so it wasn't detected automatically even under windows)
<jonathan_> but how can i give him a cd drive?
<Dr_willis> with wine. theres some config files/options to set what disk label the cd is.
<jonathan_> thank you!
<apinder> Can anyone help me. Unable to connect to IRC and download site but konqueror not working at all
<Dr_willis> apinder,  i see that every so often in here asked.
<koheleth> installed skype, it starts to load then fails, any ideas?
<Dr_willis> i THINK it has somthign to do with kde'd network manager being confused. or a proxy server
<apinder> Dr willis, what should I do?
<koheleth> skype?
<koheleth> ah
<Dr_willis> apinder,  could install a different browser and check out the kubuntu frorums. This is so common - it has to be mentioned there. :)
<apinder> Dr willis, downloading other browser but it would be better if konqueror works
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Dr_willis> :)
<koheleth> uninstalled skype then reinstalled, same thing, starts to load and then fails?
<Dr_willis> why do you think you need konqueror? :)
<Dr_willis> heh - lets see ya do THAT in windows. :)
<Dr_willis> wget 'http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?id=30657&location=259&nothanks=yes&sub=marine'  should get opera also.. *i think*
<apinder> It works faster than firefox
<Dr_willis> of course ya could try some littel browser with apt-get
<Dr_willis> !info dilo
<ubottu> Package dilo does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis> what! no dilo!
<JoshOvki> lol
<p_quarles> !info dillo
<ubottu> dillo (source: dillo): Small and fast web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6-2 (hardy), package size 390 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<JoshOvki> Dr_willis: there is dillo just you cant spell;)
<JoshOvki> wel done p_quarles
<Dr_willis> JoshOvki,  thats way too close to a dirty typo :)
<JoshOvki> Dr_willis: someone mght have called !language on you
<Dr_willis> !find seamonkey
<ubottu> Found: seamonkey, seamonkey-browser, seamonkey-chatzilla, seamonkey-dbg, seamonkey-dev (and 3 others)
<Dr_willis> !info seamonkey
<ubottu> seamonkey (source: seamonkey): The Seamonkey Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Dr_willis> Ive been using seamonkey under PuppyLinux lately
<Dr_willis> !info seamonkey-browser
<ubottu> seamonkey-browser (source: seamonkey): Seamonkey Navigator (Internet browser) and Composer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8944 kB, installed size 28780 kB
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i wonder what   'nobinonly' means after the version
<florian> Hi!
<florian> KDE4: how can i make my own folder in the start-menu? E.g. KDE -> Programs -> Florians Programs
<JoshOvki> florian: run   sudo kmenuedit
<Pennycook> florian: You have to run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kmenuedit
<florian> Thank you. Is it also possible to make a own "Main-Folder"?
<florian> Where Favorit, Program, Computer, Exit is
<JoshOvki> umm, no i dont think it is sorry
<florian> ok
<florian> does anyone has an idea why i cannot navigate well in vi? When i press "i" and try to press left/right i get a newline and a "B" or something else. It's also not possible to insert something at the end of the line :-(
<florian> in insert-mode pressing "right" i got a newline before the current line and the char "C" is inserted
<cihan> selam
<cihan> türkçe bilen varmı?
<cihan> turkish ?
<florian> that was already the same using kubuntu 7.04
<kadim> hi, I'm kinda new to kubuntu and linux, well I have x1600 pro agp, I'm trying to play scorched3d, nexuiz and some other 3d games but it is very hard  because its like I don't have any graphic card at all, does anybody know why?
<mattchewie> kadim, did you install the 3rd party drivers?
<kadim> I guess no
<kadim> how do I do it
<mattchewie> Are you using the newest version of Kubuntu?
<kadim> yes 8.04
<mattchewie> click on the K (start if you will) then go to systemthen Hardware Drivers Manger
<kadim> I've done that yhanks, but still the same
<kadim> thanks
<mattchewie> Is the box enable box checked?
<kadim> yes
<kadim> says in use
<mattchewie> did you restart your machine after selecting enable?
<kadim> yes
<kadim> I also installed ati catalyst, it sees my vga but still the same
<kadim> how can I install the drivers from ati's official website?
<florian> Does anyone has a solution for playing fullscreen-games like "Barrage" on a two-monitor system? The problem is, that the graphics is half out of the screen :-(
<kadim> I've downloaded them but I can't install them
<Dr_willis> florian,  with nvidia cards. the 'twinview'  feature of the nvidi driver handles that
<florian> Dr_willis: I have selected "twinview" in the nvidia server settings
<Dr_willis> you did restart the X server? you do have xinerama disabled?
<florian> everything works find except fullscreen-games
<Dr_willis> Ive only had issues with a FEW very brain dead programs.
<Dr_willis> some of those were java based games/apps i recall
<florian> Dr_willis: this is my xorg.conf: http://www.pastebin.org/36771
<florian> "Barrage" is a c-application using sdl
<Dr_willis> looks about right. how about video players going fullscreen?
<Dr_willis> enable twinview, disable xinerama - is all ive ever had to do.
<kadim> is there a way to make kubuntu work fine with ati x1600pro? I have a great stall with 3d games, help please
<kadim> is suse any better, cause if yes I will try it
<Dr_willis> if the ati drivers for that card are sucky.. well they will be sucky in all the disrtos.
<Dr_willis> now suse MIGHT have newer versions of the drivers.
<Dr_willis> theres also that envyng tool in ubuntu to get the latest ati/nvdidia drivers. but i dont use it.
<florian> Dr_willis: fullscreen video works fine
<kadim> thanks doc.
<Dr_willis> florian,  sounds to me like its the game is getting the monitor size the wrong way.
<Dr_willis> could try some other games,  like wesnoth, and that tron game  as a test
<florian> Dr_willis, yes, i think so too. Thought there is a trick to fake the screen size :-)
<Dr_willis> theres the 2 nvidia config tools.. but I  rarely mess with them
<Dr_willis> im not going to bend over backwards to play barrage. :)
<Dr_willis> !info barrage
<ubottu> barrage (source: barrage): Rather violent action game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1 (hardy), package size 399 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<amerigo> hello ... I'd like to know if there are GPL program for translation in kubuntu
<florian> Dr_willis: I don't know barrage, but i'm also not able to get it known :-)
<amerigo> ! traductor
<ubottu> Factoid traductor not found
<amerigo> ! traslation
<ubottu> Factoid traslation not found
<amerigo> !translation
<ubottu> Factoid translation not found
<amerigo> ! languages
<ubottu> Factoid languages not found
<amerigo> ! language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kadim> ok, I've downloaded new drivers from ati's website, how can I install them to kubuntu 8
<kadim> ok, I've downloaded new drivers from ati's website, how can I install them to kubuntu 8? help please
<kadim> thanks anyway,
<kaminix> How do I change the KMenu icon?
<Dragonath> I have a really silly question - how do I find files in kubuntu without terminal commands? is there a GUI for that?
<Dragonath> ah ctrl f worked
<jonathan_> hm i've another problem...
<jonathan_> how can i disable the buttons to switch between the desktops in the taskbar?
<jonathan_> sorry, i found it
<narkotek> ciao a tutti
<marcreichelt> hi there
<marcreichelt> I got a problem: yesterday all videos worked properly, and right now all videos only show a black window :-(
<marcreichelt> it seems that is a grahpics card problem, or?
<marcreichelt> I had no problems with 7.10, but right now it seems that the graphics card driver makes problems (sometimes the system even hangs up)
<Kred> Hi
<Kred> I have a problem with two of my laptops. The sound level is low even when I've put sound to the fullest from KMix
<Kred> This is not an issue in Windows XP, but then again there I have manufaturer supplied drivers installed
<JoshOvki> Kred: i have a simular problem with mine, turned out that the audio control for the speakers was acctualy on the surround channel, so make sure that all the levels are up
<JoshOvki> might not fix it, but might be worth a try
<Kred> JoshOvki: I do have that on the max so that didn't help :(U
<fildo\a> back.
<fildo\a> away: sleep
<JoshOvki> Kred: what programs have you tryed sound in?
<fildo\a> back.
<JoshOvki> fildo/a: stop posting useless things
<Xbehave> i just installed some exerimental drivers for a webcam how can i check if theyre working?
<JoshOvki> Xbehave: try it out with the program you planned on using it with?
<Xbehave> well it doesnt work in kopete but i figured thered be some lowere down way of testing if atleast the drivers work
<pim> What command do I use to find out where software is installed?
<SlimeyPete> you can do "whereis <exectuable name>"
<SlimeyPete> or dpkg -L <package name>
<JoshOvki> Xbehave: you could try to install        webcam
<Xbehave> thx
<pim> What I wanted to do was: download warsow via apt-get, but it was outdated. Now I wanted to update it from the net, so I got an update
<pim> So how do I proceed now?
<pim> extract the .zip to the right directory?
<Xbehave> pim: you have to uninstall the repo version then unpack the tar into opt and install it manually
<pim> Xbehave, what is opt?
<Xbehave> its a directory in /(root) that is usually used for optional software
<pim> Xbehave, I think I like it in /usr/games/warsow
<pim> but how would I manually install software?
<JoshOvki> Kred: in termianl run     sudo alasmixer
<Xbehave> just unpack the tar into whereever you want it, then ln -s the binary eg /usr/games/warsow/wesnoth to /usr/bin
<Xbehave> or /usr/local/bin/ (i think that one leaves your system cleaner, e.g to install firefox i unpacked firefox into /opt (sudo mv firefox.tar /opt, cd opt, sudo tar -xf firefox.tar) then linked it ( cd /usr/bin , sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox firefox)
<suze> hello i have a problem with my alc861vd
<suze> every works fine but...
<suze> when i try to record my desktop microfone volume is very low
<suze> instead with audacity volume is very nice
<suze> so why?
<Xbehave> suze: are check the volumes in kmix
<suze> of course every single volumes is max
<suze> alsamixer too
<suze> well it's the same
<suze> but the strange thing is this audacity works fine recordmydestkop no
<suze> with the same volumes on kmix
<suze> LOL
<suze> *are max
<suze> :D
<Xbehave> and tha cpature channels set to max too :( in that case i have no idea
<suze> :D i have all to max
<suze> damned souund card
<suze> ah anyone use fuoco tools ?
<suze> well bye bye
<pim> what was the command for testing your graphics card?
<Xbehave> glxgears
<Jucato> "glxinfo | grep render"
<pim> oh of course, thanks
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> has anyone GoogleEarth version 4.2 lying around and can dcc or upload? the new 4.3 is troublesome on my system
<len> hi guy`s  sorry but i`m new to linux could someone please direct me to a game site for linux thanx
<SlimeyPete> len: www.happypenguin.org
<jackpot_2001> hey guys.. i installed kde4 on my kubuntu 8.04.. but loging into the destop .. i don;t see windows title or border or any application
<YildirimPars> hi
<len> thank you so much
<jackpot_2001> *for any application
<jackpot_2001> any idea..whats going on?
<SlimeyPete> jackpot_2001: sounds like the window decorator has crashed. I don't know much about kde4 though - have you asked in #kubuntu-kde4?
<Exe> hi! why ubuntu 8.04 is 3.7 GB and kubuntu is 3.3 GB?
<SlimeyPete> Exe: they come with different default applications
<SlimeyPete> so there will be a size difference
<Exe> thank you!
<ashmaus> !apt-fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<silent> hi
<uga> SlimeyPete: you should have used that chance to call gnome bloatware ;)
<SlimeyPete> heh
<len> is there no better games then that
<fildo> away: gone . .
<Ontolog> Hey guys I have been a KDE fan in the past and I'm thinking about installing Kubuntu but I want to know if it looks as good and is as well integrated as Gnome is with Ubuntu
<Ontolog> Be honest! haha
<pim> I think it is.
<pim> But Iḿ new :-)
<len> those are 1960 games please arent there better then that
<Jucato> !games | len
<ubottu> len: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<len> thanx i`ll go and see
<pablo> Hi ! Does someone know how to install a TV capture card in KUBUNTU ? (Conceptronic CTVFMI) ?
<ubuntu> hi
<Dr_willis> do some googling to see how well supported the card is under linux. for a start pablo
<Dr_willis> pablo,  if it is. and you are lucky. :) power down, plug it in.. power up.
<pablo> ok thanks
<pablo> Iĺl let you know
<Xbehave> Ontolog: yes if you only use KDE apps it is just as integrated, i mean some apps dont strickly follow kde rules (amarok is an example) but they all look integrated
<deever> juk can't play most of my files although i've installed the restricted-extras...
<deever> ...why?
<Dr_willis> the term integerated is getting to be the next big buzzword that dosent seem to mean a whole lot.
<Dr_willis> deever,  what kind of files?
<deever> Dr_willis: some mp3s for example...
<deever> ...but kaffeine plays them well
<Dr_willis> just some mp3s? but not all? weird ness
<DexterF> len: linux just isn't the right platform for gaming yet. there's a couple of ports like Doom3 and Unreal Tournament 2003, btu apart from that your only chance is Cedega, and quite frankly, I wouldn't waste the money, time and nerves to go there. keep a windows installation for gaming or get a console.
<Dr_willis> Given the hassles ive had with windows and games.. Im not sure windows is the right platform either......
<Dr_willis> :)
<DexterF> len: plus if you happen to have an ati card you can pack it in anyway
<JoshOvki> Dr_willis: good point
 * Dr_willis seconds the ati comment
<Dr_willis> Savage2 has a native linux port however. :)
<DexterF> Dr_willis: heh. well, it's the least troublesome alternative when it comes to regular computers
<Dr_willis> and theres 'rumors' of valve looking at linux ports.
<Dr_willis> of course it all depends on the game you want to play.
<deever> Dr_willis: and even files that kaffeine plays well...
<DexterF> Dr_willis: keeping it real it boils down to "yes, there are a few, and the number is slightly growing but we are nowhere near beind an alternative for gaming". heck we don't even have decent 3D drivers. closed nv has its issues, radeonhd won't be feature complete before a year or so and fglrx... still is about as feature rich and bug ladden as in 2005. I wonder why the keep upping the version number, I rarely see any improvements. probably
<DexterF> so the fanbois at Moronix have something to go praising about
 * Dr_willis goes back to playing Bookwork Deluxe and Peggle Under wine.
<Dr_willis> :P
<pteague> is there a way to find out how much ram is attached to a video card?
<Dr_willis> built in? or what?
<Dr_willis> the xorg logs at one time mentioned the ram.
<milian-laptop> hi jemand hier der sich mit ati grafikkarten auskennt? versuche grad ne hd 2400xt mit fgrlx zum laufen zu bekommen
<milian-laptop> geht einfach nicht
<len> ok guys www.thepiratebay.org  has a good selection but u need KTorrent to download the content there go and see for games music programs and more
<milian-laptop> sorry wrong channel
<milian-laptop> my bad
<Jucato> !piracy | len
<ubottu> len: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<milian-laptop> Kohlrabi: sorry I'm not registered with this user
<milian-laptop> which driver shall I use?
<milian-laptop> if not fglrx?
<Kohlrabi> I wouldn't know
<milian-laptop> what do you use?
<Kohlrabi> The one kubuntu uses automatically
<Kohlrabi> I don't have any DRI or something in kubuntu right now
<Kohlrabi> then again I don't need it, because I have a Win XP runinng for gaming
<michele> aiutooooooooooooooooooo
<michele> help
<jussi01> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<michele> someone can help me?
<michele> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<len> ok cool no harm done
<len> sorry
<jussi01> michele: we are not mind readers, wtell us what the problem is?
<michele> thanks. I've install mercury messenger, but nothing, it's not ok... What can I do?
<michele> mercury messenger doesn't run
<jussi01> michele: what is mecury messenger?
<jussi01> Ive not heard of it before
<michele> mercury messenger is an instant messenger like kopete...
<JoshOvki> jussi01: its a java msn client
<Jucato> http://www.mercury.im/
<michele> i don't know... I know it because i've it on my macintosh
<jussi01> michele:did you install it from the repositories? how are you trying to start it?
<michele> what is repositories??
<michele> i click it on
 * JoshOvki pats jussi01 on the back
<jussi01> !find mercury
<ubottu> Found: jukebox-mercury, mercury, mercury-doc
<jussi01> !info mercury
<ubottu> mercury (source: mercury): A new logic/functional programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0.rotd.20040511-5ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 4585 kB, installed size 20180 kB
<jussi01> hrm
<Jucato> not packaged :D
<michele> so?
<JoshOvki> michele: do you have java installed?
<milian-laptop> epic Kohlrabi I did it!
<Kohlrabi> How? :)
<Kohlrabi> envy?
<michele> no i don't... Is it the problem? I think is the installation
<JoshOvki> michele: well the messenger is based on java hence   Java MSN Messenger.... so yes, you will need java installed
<michele> ok thanks a lot
<|Dreams|> michele: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JavaInstallation
<milian-laptop> Kohlrabi: na I had to add a DefaultDepth and a SubSection Display with depth and resolution to the screen section in xorg.conf
<milian-laptop> woha
<jussi01> michele: you may also want to check out amsn for msn messenger type thing
<|Dreams|> yeahi use amsn it works a treat
<Kohlrabi> milian-laptop: looks like the fglrx-installer is b0rken, then
<michele> i can't install amsn... similar problem like mercury messenger
<JoshOvki> i just looked at the screen shots of mercury and its ugly
<michele> josh i can't install java runtime because it's a binary file... heeeellllppppp
 * JoshOvki rests head on the table
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<vlado> hi
<Dr_willis> one of thse days they need to update the factoids
<Dr_willis> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubottu> sun-java5-jre (source: sun-java5): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-15-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 7290 kB, installed size 16192 kB
<JoshOvki> michele: read the information that ubotu just put up.
<Dr_willis> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6185 kB, installed size 14188 kB
<JoshOvki> thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> really one would want the java6 runtime wouldent they?
<Dr_willis> dosent kubuntu-restricted-extras install java and some other parts?
<michele> bu
<wthoang> how mite i be able to watch flash videos e.g youtube from konqueror
<Kred> JoshOvki: alsamixer doesn't help. Everything there's set to max
<wthoang> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<michele> how install any application on linux?
<wthoang> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wthoang> any other thing u need...just go !watuneed
<michele> no, no to install linux, but any application
<wthoang> use the adept manager
<wthoang> thats the easiest gui for kde
<michele> cioè?
<michele> name?
<michele> ark?
<wthoang> adept manager
<tonky> hi guys. after upgrade to hardy xorg is usually eating about 1G out of my 2G ram. intel945 video. any fixes for this?
<wthoang> its in the system section
<michele> is it an application i kubuntu?
<wthoang> yeh
<wthoang> go to the system catefory, it should be at the top
<michele> no wthoang it isn't
<wthoang> i promise u it is
<wthoang> an alternative
<wthoang> is to find wat program u want trough googl
<michele> system>adept manager?
<wthoang> yep
<bin4ry> hi together
<bin4ry> i wih u a nice sunday
<michele> nothing
<petgrill> hi there, i have a problem when i shut down my pc it doesn't turn off... monitor closes but the tower is still on till i click the power button does anyone can help me?
<bin4ry> i need a translation tool, the best would be a nice tool for kde
<wthoang> find wat app u want through google, and they will tell u how to do it through terminal
<wthoang> but tis very odd that u dont have adept manager
<wthoang> wat about add/remove program?
<wthoang> if you have that, theres a smaller selection of apps, but still decent
<St> petgrill => is it a new install ? upgrade ?
<petgrill> yes it is a new install and i am new too :P
<St> or is it an old os ?
<St> ok
<michele> yes i find it
<St> I think you need a daemon...
<petgrill> even when i restart i have to push the power button
<petgrill> deamon?
<St> a daemon is a program which is launch at a time
<St> (boot, or launch of kde or other...)
<Dr_willis> with some machines there can be APCI issues that prevent the pc from actually powering down at shutdown
<St> and it is executed without you are doing anything
<St> yes
<Dr_willis> How old a machine is this anyway?
<St> it is maybe this !
<petgrill> new
<petgrill> 6 months old
<St> you need acpid
<St> ok
<St> I need acpid on all my computer
<St> they are old or no, I need it !
<petgrill> i go to add/remove and find acpid?
<St> wait a minute
<St> I search
<St> I think it is "sudo apt-get install apmd acpid"
<petgrill> i did it
<petgrill> should i restart now?
<petgrill> and see if it works?
<St> you need to reboot or poweroff
<petgrill> ok brb :)
<St> If necessary with power button
<wthoang> so...i cant get flash working in konqueror
<wthoang> ive got the Konqueror-nsplugin installed
<wthoang> i then installed flashplugin-nonfree
<andor> wthoang: you have to seatch for the plugin
<wthoang> everything seemed fine
<wthoang> but it doesnt work
<wthoang> should i reboot?
<wthoang> log bak in?
<andor> i dont needed that
<wthoang> it seems i need to do that after every install
<wthoang> it really bugs me
<Dr_willis> apci and apcid should be there allready.
<wthoang> everytime i install something, i have to start a new session to see it
<Dr_willis> wthoang,  i normally just install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package.
<wthoang> ok
<andor> wthoang: Extra Step for Konqueror. In Konqueror, click Settings → Configure Konqueror. Scroll down the side to Plugins. Click Scan for new plugins, done that ?
<wthoang> nope
<andor> try that :)
<romunov> when ./configure, I get an error: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<romunov> any ideas what's wrong?
<wthoang> andor: didnt work
<wthoang> i think i will start a new session
<andor> try restart browser to
<Jucato> romunov: install the package "build-essential"
<petgrill> it didn't work
<wthoang> i have this problem where i install something, and i have to start a new session..
<Jucato> !compile | romunov
<ubottu> romunov: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<andor> wthoang: ok try that
<Dr_willis> romunov,  you did install build-essential package? so you HAVE a c compiler?
<petgrill> i needed to push the power button again
<lucky__> i installed kde on ubuntu, can i make so that gnome-desktop applications are not on kde menu...??
<St> petgrill => It's ok for the last time
<St> but at present, it may work
<wthoang> yeh..there we go
<wthoang> all good
<andor> nice :)
<romunov> silly apt-get install aks me to insert a cd
<petgrill> you mean i have to restart again?
<St> no
<St> I mean it may work now
<St> to look
<St> you need a Konsole
<St> or to reboot
<St> but it 's your choice
<JoshOvki> romunov: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list        run that in konsole and comment out with a #  the ling that says CD
<petgrill> i have an open konsole
<St> ok
<St> ps -a|grep ac
<lucky__> someone knew is my question posible?
<petgrill> did it
<rophy> hello
<St> I said you a bad think
<St> thing
<petgrill> ?
<rophy> hello ?
<romunov> JoshOvki: that's the funny part. all the sources are from the internet
<St> It's ok if you installed it
<St> rophy: hello
<rophy> may i ask somethin ?
<St> petgrill: just use your computer
<JoshOvki> romunov: wow, would you mind pastebining you sources.list so i can take a look?
<St> rophy : you're here for this I think !
<romunov> sure
<St> petgrill : at poweroff you will know if it's ok
<romunov> JoshOvki: no, you're right
<romunov> there was a cd source
<JoshOvki> :)
<romunov> at the very top
<JoshOvki> yeh
<petgrill> ok brb
<rophy> i cant c the network computers .is this normal in kubuntu
<JoshOvki> romunov: im glad thats what it is or your system is really strange
<St> cant c ?
<romunov> rophy: that's normal for my network :
<rophy> yeah i mean they r not there
<romunov> i can never get the damn thing to work :D
<Dr_willis> if you are refering to 'samba  /network neighborhood shares'  it depends. :)
<JoshOvki> brb
<rophy> *confused*
<rophy> u know the network places in windows
<rophy> is there somthin like this
<Dr_willis> I just wish to point out that  seeing machines on the windows 'networ neighborhood' is NOT the only way to network machines.
<rophy> in kubunyu
<Dr_willis> rophy,   window machines can access 'samba' shares   on a linux box. from the network neighborhood.
<rophy> dr:english please
<andor> Who i get the mouse button 4and5 to work. So i can go "back" one back when im suring on the internet
<Dr_willis> rophy,  time to read up on some computer basics i guess.
<Dr_willis> !samba | rophy
<ubottu> rophy: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<andor> Who i get the mouse button 4and5 to work. So i can go "back" one back when im suring on the internet. like when im clicken the backspave button.
<rophy> thank u i am reading this
<Dr_willis> andor,  ive been using the tool btnx for mouse button configuring -> http://www.ollisalonen.com/btnx/
<wthoang> wait, by mounting windows shares permantely, is tat like over a server...
<petgrill> St: it doesn't work :(
<St> petgrill: sorry
<smeril> how do i get subtitles to work with vlc player?
<wthoang> cos ive been wondering whether there is a way that i can keep my ntfs permanantly mounted, cos i hate having to type in a password, and if i have a folder icon on the desktop, it doesnt work with a new session...
<rophy> dr. it looks like i should know the compuetr names or IP in order to mount them
<rophy> right
<andor> tr willis i will take a look
<andor> ty*
<kaminix> Are there any known problems with mounting an fs on another mounted fs?
<St> petgrill : make in Konsole "sudo bash /etc/init.d/acpid start"
<petgrill> St: done
<Dr_willis> rophy,  that helps. but  the file manager under kde, and other tools can 'scan' and browse the network-shares
<JackWinter> might there be a problem accessing mac dvds from kubuntu.  i have some that at dual PC/Mac which work fine under XP, have not tried Mac.  When trying to install under kubuntu I get access errors like  i'm not allowed access to them.  i can still get at the data as root...
<Dr_willis> kaminix,  you mean mount the same fs twice?
<smeril> anybody who knows about subtitles ?
<wthoang> anything on windows hardrive?
<petgrill> St : should i shut down again?
<Dr_willis> smeril,  depends on the video source also - you trying to get them from a DVD movie? or a video file? i know that gmplayer can handle subtitles. vlc proberly can also. check its menus
<smeril> i will thanks
<romunov> anyone playing "netpanzer"?
<rophy> okai when it comes to computer stuff i am mentaly retarded and i need to be treated like one , can i have a step by step instructions
<Dr_willis> rophy,  depends on exactly WHAT you are trying to do.
<Dr_willis> rophy,  the kde file manager has a 'network' place that should show all windows machines and  shares
<rophy> swell it doesn't
<rophy> well*
<rophy> i maybe mentaly retareded but not blind
<wthoang> argh...i have so many questions..im a linux noob
<wthoang> umm..ive been using this program called cultris in windows
<Dr_willis> rophy,  ive had some issues with hardy not showing them as well.. You may want to isntall the 'smb4k' program and let it scan and mount the shares
<wthoang> ive downloaded the linux version
<wthoang> it says to run the file called cultris.sh
<rophy> can i get that by the apt get
<Dr_willis> rophy,  thers some odd bug in hardy thats keeping kde and gnome file manager from seeing the shares.
<St> petgrill: you don't need to shutdown
<wthoang> i run it, but then wat do i do
<Dr_willis> !info smb4k
<ubottu> smb4k (source: smb4k): A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1779 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<JackWinter> here is the output of ls -l: http://rafb.net/p/HnjkQu96.htm
<Dr_willis> rophy,  yes. Its in the 'universe' repostory
<rophy> okai
<rophy> will try that thank u
<St> smb4k and all smb softwares don't work under hardy I think
<wthoang> soo..wat do i do with this cultris.sh
<wthoang> it asks wat program to run
<Dr_willis> st i used it just earlier today. and its worked for other people.
<romunov> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dr_willis> smb4k has seen some improvements it seems also.
<romunov> !make
<Dr_willis> Now i cant get the fuse-smb tools or kde, OR gnomes file manger tobrowse samba networks.. oddly enough.. but smb4k does work
<kaminix> Dr_willis: No, if I have /dev/sdc1 mounted to /media/mybook, is there any known problem mounting /dev/sdd to /media/mybook/video/karagarga/temp?
<wthoang> !sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_willis> kaminix,  not really.  You could just do a soft link however. :)
<Dr_willis> lleyt me reread that..You mean nested mounts.. no thats not an issue either
<Dr_willis> kaminix,  if you think about it.. all mounts are nested like that.. since / is mounted somewhere. :)
<kaminix> Dr_willis: Yeah, thought about that. Still, my drive stranged up when I ran sudo umount temp in that directory
<kaminix> A bunch of nodes are being fixed in fsck now.
<Dr_willis> you could always mount it in /mnt/tmp and set up a soft link
<gsa> hi all,when i try to extract a tar file i get a error no such file or directory
<gsa> what do i have to do
<SlimeyPete> gsa: what command are you using?
<gsa> tar xzvf ieee80211-1.1.14.tgz
<SlimeyPete> and the tgz is definitely in the directory that you're currently in?
<gsa> yes
<gsa> wait ill try again
<SlimeyPete> might be worth checking the permissions using "stat ieee80211-1.1.14.tgz"
<wthoang> is there a quick way to the desktop?
<Dr_willis> wthoang,  huh?
<gsa> i get a same error no such file or direktory
<SlimeyPete> gsa: does it show up when you run the "ls" command?
<wthoang> like...to get strait to the desktop, though hotkeys or something
<gsa> yes
<wthoang> instead of minimising everything
<Feijo_BR> how can I burn mp3 files as audio cd? k3b cant
<Dr_willis> wthoang,  from what program? You could always put the Desktop in your Konqueror bookmarks if you want
<SlimeyPete> gsa: k, and what does "stat ieee80211-1.1.14.tgz" show?
<wthoang> from any program
<Dr_willis> Feijo_BR,  it can - if you install the proper extras for it.
<Dr_willis> wthoang,  'any program' is very broad. your desktop is ~/Desktop
<Feijo_BR> Dr_willis: thru adept?
<Dr_willis> Feijo_BR,  i forget the package name. check this link
<gsa> gsa@gsa-laptop:~$ stat ieee80211-1.1.14.tgz
<gsa> stat: cannot stat `ieee80211-1.1.14.tgz': No such file or directory
<Dr_willis> !mp3 | Feijo_BR
<ubottu> Feijo_BR: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> gsa,  try stat ie<TABKEY> to complete the name
<Feijo_BR> thanks!
<wthoang> yeh, like rite now..ive got konversation, theres kopete in the background, plus 2open office files, and konqueror..
<wthoang> i wanna get straight to the desktop
<gsa> i dont understand can u spell it pls?
<wthoang> having the same result as minimising everything
<Dr_willis> You hit the tabkey to name-complete the file name. If youa re in the wrong dir.. then you are in the wrong dir.. if you are SPELLING the name wrong the tab key will fillin the whole name
<Feijo_BR> Dr_willis: I found this googling http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21044
<SlimeyPete> gsa: hrm... odd. Could you do "ls -alt" and put the result in a pastebin?
<Dr_willis> wthoang,  you mean minimize all windows?
<wthoang> yeh
<wthoang> but without clicking everything
<Dr_willis> wthoang,  that wasent what you asked. :)
<wthoang> oh...i just put it badly..lol
<Zefir> Running Kubuntu + Compiz-Fusion, whenever I try to write to someone in Kopete, X server crashes on opening the IM window. Geforce 8800 GTS 320MB, driver 173.08. Is there any solution for this?
<Dr_willis> i though the kde panel had a 'show desktop' button.
<Dr_willis> no idea on a hotkey.
<wthoang> i dont have this button
<wthoang> im on kde4
<wthoang> i noe kde3 has it
<Dr_willis> wthoang,  with kde4 all bets are off.. KDE4 is VERY VERY much a work in progress.. such feature may not exist yet.
<wthoang> k
 * Feijo_BR love adept
<tonky> ok, i found why Xorg was eating over 1Gb of my memory. and it's because of... KPDF! if kpdf is set to normal memory usage(default) or agressive(god forbid!) - xorg will eat all the RAM available while changing pages in pdf file. JFYI. how to fix - change memory consumption in KPDF settings to "minimum".
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<\\dan\\> hey
<Feijo_BR> too bad, Dr_willis left. His tip solved my issue... thanks Dr
<\\dan\\> is there a way to get the live cd to run a text installer? x refuses to start on one of my boxes
<\\dan\\> else i'll have to download the alternate install cd
<BluesKaj> /dan//, isn't there an option for a text install in the cd bootmenu ?
<gsa> SlimeyPete i managed to extrakt 1 tar.bz2 file and i got a new tar file what ddo i di now?
<Jucato> \\dan\\, BluesKaj: if it's the live cd? no
<BluesKaj> bummer
<\\dan\\> BluesKaj: it skips loading the desktop and starts the gui installer
<\\dan\\> Jucato: thanks, another download it is
<BluesKaj> I've forgotten cuz I did a net upgrade the last 2 releases
<jco> hi, anyone using kitchensync here?
<wthoang> i'll ask again..
<wthoang> i have this game that ive been playing on windows, but now i want to play it in linux. ive downloaded the linux version, and the readme says to try the cultris.sh file
<wthoang> when i click this it comes up with the wat program thingy
<wthoang> ive tried f4 ./cultris.sh
<wthoang> but nothing
<wthoang> KLauncher could not be reached via D-Bus, error when calling start_service_by_desktop_path:
<wthoang> empty
<wthoang> thats wat happens
<wthoang> wat do i do
<BluesKaj> wthoang, in the terminal
<wthoang> wat do i do in terminal?
<wthoang> sorry..its getting late here in aus
<besitzer> Hi zusammen
<SlimeyPete> gsa: just do tar xvf tarfile
<gsa> oh tnx it work
<BluesKaj> wthoang, /cultris.sh
<BluesKaj> err ./cultris.sh
<wthoang> yeh..been done
<mirena> hi
<mirena> i am frim germany
<wthoang> nothing happens
<Daisuke_Ido> wthoang: chmod +x cultris.sh
<Daisuke_Ido> then ./cultris.sh
<mirena> hi
<BluesKaj> wthoang, have to cd to the dir that contains the ./cultris.sh first
<mirena> hi
<wthoang> ummm
<wthoang> how? im noob
<BluesKaj> right Daisuke_Ido, I forgot about that
<BluesKaj> BBL
<wthoang> its just in a tar.gz in my wthoang folder
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<wthoang> tar:/home/wthoang/cultris-19.tar.gz
<Daisuke_Ido> well you're going to have to extract it
<Daisuke_Ido> open a terminal
<wthoang> yep
<Zefir> Using Kubuntu + Compiz-fusion, whenever I run Kopete and try to IM someone, when opening the IM window X server crashes. Geforce 8800 GTS 320MB, driver 173.08. Any solutions?
<Daisuke_Ido> tar zxvf cultris-19.tar.gz
<Daisuke_Ido> should have created a directory, probably called cultris
<gsa> Slimey when  i try a make command i get a error that says make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<wthoang> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> cd cultris
<Daisuke_Ido> (or whatever the directory is called
<Daisuke_Ido> )
<wthoang> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> ./cultris.sh
<wthoang> yep
<wthoang> chmod +x cultris.sh
<wthoang> ah
<wthoang> soz
<Daisuke_Ido> no need
<wthoang> ./cultris.sh: 3: java: not found
<wthoang> thats the result
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<wthoang> ok done
<wthoang> should it work now
<Daisuke_Ido> *now* try ./cultris.sh
<Daisuke_Ido> i know the game works, i just downloaded it myself :D
<Daisuke_Ido> just a matter of fulfilling dependencies...
<wthoang> thnx!!
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome :D
<wthoang> its ridiculously laaggy..
<wthoang> its pretty much unusable
<sigma_1234> does anyone know why there hasnt been a kde commit digest for ages?
<emilsedgh> sigma_1234: dannya is busy
<sigma_1234> couldnt someone else do it for now? i feel so out of touch with kde developments without it
<sigma_1234> and the screenshot tours he gave were great as well
<axel_> Hello! How to add an folder to the system menue (pers. folder, storage media, network) in the control bar?
<Tecumseh> hi there
<Tecumseh> could someone help me with my son's camera? I get a error from digiKam
<rmribeiro> hi
<wthoang> hey..sorry..yet another question, how can i get amarok or some other program to recognise my ipodtouch
<rmribeiro> anybody can helpe
<wthoang> gtkpod doesnt work
<Tecumseh> rmribeiro: problem that appears to bug me that I don't have the rights to access the camera
<Zefir> Using Kubuntu + Compiz-fusion, whenever I try to open a IM window in Kopete X server restarts. Geforce 8800 GTS 320 MB, driver 173.08. Any solutions?
<rmribeiro> i update kubuntu with adpt and i restart my pc and now i cant enter in the screen to login
<wthoang> did u update to kde4
<wthoang> wat was the update
<BluesKaj> Tecumseh, what kind of camera connection to the pc ?
<rmribeiro> i update libs
<rmribeiro> i have to reinstall?
<Tecumseh> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13032/
<Tecumseh> device 4 on bus 1
<Tecumseh> By Digikam it lists as a AEG Snap 300
<BluesKaj> Tecumseh, do you have a media card port on the pc that might accept the camera's memory card ?
<gurpreet> hi
<atramkhasis> Hi!
<gurpreet> is there some vim plugin to support fluxbox's syntax?
<Tecumseh> nope, that's not possible with this camera. It's a vga children's camera with an onboard memory chip
<atramkhasis> Someone got problems with emerald themes in kubuntu 8.04 hardy?
<atramkhasis> ( and resolved them :P )
<BluesKaj> Tecumseh, then from the info on the post , I think the camera needs a driver
<Tecumseh> [ 2565.191461] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/media/video/stv680.c: STV0680 USB Camera Driver v0.25
<Tecumseh> driver is found and loaded
<TimS> I have three commands I want to run when i log in, how can I make this happen? Whats the file I need to add them to again?
<Jucato> TimS: make a script, make it executable, put in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Jucato> (depends of course on what kind of commands)
<TimS> Three bash commands
<TimS> Not sure how to do a script :p
<Jucato> !autostart | TimS
<ubottu> TimS: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<Jucato> there's a sample there at the bottom, but put it in ~/.kde/Autostart/ instead of ~/.kde/env/ (or it doesn't matter much,depending on the commands)
<TimS> Thanks =]
<BluesKaj> Tecumseh, maybe this site can help , http://stv0680-usb.sourceforge.net/
<atramkhasis> can someone help me with emerald?
<Tecumseh> thx BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Tecumseh, you can thank me if it works :)
<Tecumseh> but no help: The stv680 video driver is now part of the kernel tree
<Tecumseh> and the camera did work on Feisty, but not on Hardy
<BluesKaj> is it liated in the system menu/storage media ?
<BluesKaj> listed
<TimS> Jucato, thats confused me
<Tecumseh> nope, not as storage media
<TimS> :p
<Jucato> TimS: I was pointing to the example of a script at the bottom
<TimS> I just need to run "sudo /etc/init.d/ushare restart" twice, then "ushare -x"
<TimS> Jucato: Oh, I see. So would it be #!/bin/sh then the 3 commands?
<Jucato> TimS: yes
<Jucato> TimS: then make the file/script executable
<TimS> And would the commands need a "&" or does it run in the background anyway
<Jucato> (right-click -> Properties -> Permissions)
<Jucato> you'd need a & I guess
<Tecumseh> BluesKaj: all I can find on launchpad is udev failure but no tips helped me so far
<TimS> Jucato: I've just realised, the command needs to but run sudo :r
<Jucato> :P
<BluesKaj> Tecumseh, the fact that the USB port doesn't show the camera in storage media is a clue but I have no clue why the connection doesn't show up.
<gsa> Hi all i cant get any sound i have Realtek ALC861VD sound card
<alpaco> how do i install bind?
<BluesKaj> gsa, to make sure your sound card is recognized , lspci | grep audio , in the terminal
<gsa> nothing happens
<crankcaller> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Host-Your-Own-Domain-With-Bind9-on-Ubuntu-49585.shtml
<emilsedgh> !info bind
<ubottu> Package bind does not exist in hardy
<gurpreet> is there some vim plugin to understand fluxbox's syntax?
<alpaco> i got 7.10
<alpaco> emilsedgh: salam
<gsa> Blues i dont get anything
<alpaco> emilsedgh: how do i obtain my isp's dns settings
<alpaco> emilsedgh: trying to workaround the censorship i deleted them altogether
<emilsedgh> alpaco: dunno
<Tecumseh> BluesKaj: It does indeed seem that the driver is not loaded: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13041/
<Tecumseh> Although I do have it on my system in /usr/lib/libgphoto2/2.4.0
<alpaco> emilsedgh: age ba parsonline vasli ye tirip nigah kon bebin dns ha chie
<alpaco> emilsedgh: ghorbooset
<emilsedgh> na nistam
<alpaco> ok
<BluesKaj> gsa, then you need to find a driver for your soundcard
<gsa> how do i do that?
<gsa> i tryed but cant find any for linux
<BluesKaj> gsa, check this out http://hardware4linux.info/component/13572/
<gsa> what dose that rating means?
<gsa> that means that i cant get any sound at all?
<tinin> Hi, how could I connect a kubuntu hardy machine with a vista pc?
<tinin> I'bve yet installed samba
<wthoang> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rmribeiro> hi
<rmribeiro> how installl wine
<paolo> hi, what can i use instead of devede on ubuntu, in order to create a video dvd ?
<gsa> Blues u there?
<wthoang> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<BluesKaj> gsa , here's the driver ,http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/149/Realtek_HD_Audio_Driver_v1.61.html
<wthoang> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<rmribeiro> i write this?
<gsa> thnx Blues but isnt that just for windows?
<wthoang> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
 * farchord yawns. Wonders who he hurt in order to get to work on weekends...
<BluesKaj> gsa, yeah sorry , gawd i'm begining to despise google linux ..it doesn't work !
<gsa> ok thnx
<BluesKaj> I assumed it was the linux driver
<gsa> so there is no chance geting it to work at all?
<jdunn> hello
<jeroen--> I try to find a How To or somehow, how to use syncing in Kontact
<Tyreus> Moin moin, kann mir jemand mit der installtion einer bin-datei helfen?
<Tyreus> Whoops, wrong language. Well, can anyone help me with the install of a bin-file?
<uga> what's a "bin-file". An exe, a .deb, a .rar, or an .mpeg? =)
<Tyreus> name.bin
<uga> heh
<Tonren> Is there a way to configure Konsole to automatically copy text selected with the mouse, like PuTTY?
<OnkelTag> don't know, sry
<SlimeyPete> hrm... I thought it did that automatically
<SlimeyPete> it certainly should do - PuTTY nicked that behaviour from Unix, and it's an X-server feature
<SlimeyPete> !mousebuffer
<ubottu> Factoid mousebuffer not found
<SlimeyPete> hrm
<SlimeyPete> ah... probably depends how you paste, Tonren
<SlimeyPete> the mousebuffer content is pasted using the middle mouse button
<SlimeyPete> rather than ctrl-v/shift-insert
<Tonren> SlimeyPete: Oh, nifty.  I've been using Shift-Insert.
<SlimeyPete> yeah... in Linux you tend to have two clipboards. The mousebuffer is provided by the x-server, and the standard clipboard is provided by the desktop environment e.g. KDE.
<RuyalarPrensi> nabıonuz beyler
<RuyalarPrensi> !turk
<ubottu> Factoid turk not found
<SlimeyPete> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<\\dan\\> uga: ./foo.bin
<uga> \\dan\\: it wasn't me asking. he disappeared
<BluesKaj> gsa , keep searching , there must be a fix
<BluesKaj> oops
<alpaco> does "bind9" or "bind" exist on ubuntu's repos?
<uga> alpaco: bind command is part of bash
<uga> it's not a separate binary
<alpaco> uga: thanks
<alpaco> uga: how come there is no manpage for it?
<alpaco> uga: internal command, right?
<uga> I don't really know, but I noticed that
<uga> alpaco: help bind, or http://www.geocities.com/h2428/petar/bash_bind.htm
<alpaco> uga: thx
<BluesKaj> !INTEL-HDA
<ubottu> Factoid intel-hda not found
<BluesKaj> !intel-audio
<ubottu> Factoid intel-audio not found
<BluesKaj> !info intel audio
<ubottu> Package intel does not exist in hardy
<BluesKaj> !snd-hda-intel
<ubottu> Factoid snd-hda-intel not found
<PyTh0n> hi millet ((:
<hellgruen> hallo ihr lieben kubuntu nutzer
<D_eagle> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hellgruen> schreibt hier einer auch mal was?
<hellgruen> all people just speak english?
<blacklips> Hallo ich habe ein Problem beim einbinden von Kubuntu in den Grub von Sidux
<blacklips> Eigentlich sollte der Eintrag richtig sein. Kubuntu liegt auf /dev/sda6. http://rafb.net/p/tKkCRB70.html
<RurouniJones> !de | blacklips
<ubottu> blacklips: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<blacklips> Can anyone tell me how this entry in the menu.lst has to look. In this version Grub always show me Error2
<gwp> QEMU
<gwp> !QEMU
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<BluesKaj> blacklips, post your  /boot/grub/menu.lst in pastebin
<federico> buenas... tengo un problema con el sonido, no se si puedo preguntar algo por aca...
<blacklips> [18:40:59] <blacklips> Eigentlich sollte der Eintrag richtig sein. Kubuntu liegt auf /dev/sda6. http://rafb.net/p/tKkCRB70.html
<BluesKaj> !es | federico
<ubottu> federico: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
 * farchord opens /etc/lib/whatchamacallit_dictionnary..... File not found.
<federico> ok sorry...
<farchord> lol i dont really mind, go right ahead
<federico> i have a trouble with a sound... i can do a question
<uga> federico: you don't need to ask to ask, just ask =)
<BluesKaj> blacklips, other than the setkey list , which is totally unfamiliar to me, your  /boot/grub/menu.lst looks exactly right .. dunno how to help :(
<federico> ok i have a notebook acer 3102, and when linux start only play one speaker, if i touch de control volumen i can listen the two speakers...
<blacklips> ok
<kreib> i managed to activate "slow keys", what is the key-combo? that was annyoing as hell!
<busfahrer> Hi, any *easy* way of getting Amarok 1.4.9.1 in Ubuntu Gutsy?
<BluesKaj> busfahrer, sudo apt-get install amarok
<federico> and mark this "error amixer: Mixer hw:0 load error: Invalid argument"
<busfahrer> BluesKaj: That gives me 1.4.8
<BluesKaj> 1.4.9 comes with hardy i guess
<BluesKaj> busfahrer, is there a difference ?
<busfahrer> BluesKaj: Yeah, in 1.4.9.1 they have fixed cover fetching ;-)
<BluesKaj> oh busfahrer , I didn't notice :)
<D_eagle> i cannot sign in from kopete-kde3 to msn passport
<D_eagle> i updated few packages and this happened
<D_eagle> does anyone know which lib create such problem
<jhutchins> D_eagle: Most likely MSN changed their protocol.  They do that from time to time.
<gwp> !Envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<javi> :D
<javi> :D
<fildo\a> away: g0ne
<D_eagle> jhutchins_wk: no no... but kopete kde4 is working fine
<D_eagle> anu i installed fresh linux in another comp and it works fine there too
<D_eagle> and**
<slinkeepie> Has anyone had an issue with using nVidia drivers and losing the resolution set whenever they log back into X?  I'm on Hardy.
<D_eagle> jhutchins_wk: kopete kde4 is working fine and kopete-kde3 is also works in another comp
<D_eagle> any idea?
<D_eagle> may be some lib caused that problem
<D_eagle> i really hate kopete-kde4
<D_eagle> kde3-  kopete is the best
<derdui> Hi, i wanna install virtualbox, but i dont know which module, in adept, 1 see a lot of module, i run kubuntu hardy heron with the kernel 2.6.24-16-generic
<slinkeepie> Try virtualbox-ose-modules-generic.  That should work
<derdui> oki, thanks slinkeepie
<slinkeepie> np...although, I haven't personally installed VB
<slinkeepie> But, that looks right
<Javi> asd
<derdui> well yesterday, i hat installed a beta of vbox.... and at first i hat crashed my xserver, then i had all the different kinds of vbox in my grub menu....
<psych> is there a way to remove kde-desktop entirely at once?
<broha> hello
<farchord> yeah apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop I do believe, not like it's not gonna screw your distro up tho
<psych> i installed kde4
<psych> i tried that command yesterday
<farchord> I'd still be careful
<broha> can someone tell me how to claim my *unclaimed wireless network
<psych> it showed me 35kb will be freed
<D_eagle> kopete kde3 cannot sign in to msn passport, i m using kde4 hardy but kopete-kde4 works finei updated few packages and this happenedanyone has any suggestions ?? :s
<farchord> psych: you do know that doing that will also remove alot of the apps that you might need for kde4 right? Like the email client for example
<psych> farchord, ye, im using gnome
<farchord> D_eagle: I got rid of kopete myself, go get KMess imo
<psych> Package kubuntu-kde4-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<psych> thats coz i removed kdm-kde4 first
<broha> anyone?
<psych> seems like i cant remove it at once
<farchord> D_eagle: dont use the Ubuntu repos tho go get it here: www.kmess.org
<D_eagle> but kmess is for msn only!
<D_eagle> i use googletalk irc and more
<D_eagle> for that i found kopete-kde3 is the best
<JackWinter> am considering installing hackintosh on an empty partition, any howto on restoring grub afterwards ?  at the moment its on /sda6
<D_eagle> but kopete-kde4 sucks
<farchord> D_eagle: no idea then :S
<slinkeepie> So, no one's had any issues with their resolution being set back to something like 800x600 whenever they log back into X?
<slinkeepie> Everytime I start it up, I have to reset it back to 1680x1050 in the nVidia X Server Settings
<Calve> hi guys
<adan> Hi!
<Calve> does someone can send me the return of this command : cat /dev/hp0 > foobar
<Calve> ? :)
<adan> Disculpen pero estoy tratando de acceder al msn de kubuntu y no lo consigo
<adan> me podria alguno de ustedes guiar
<javi> descarga aMSN
<alxju> try kopete
<adan> trate con kopete pero al terminar la configuracion de la cuenta se cierra
<jussi01> !en | adan
<ubottu> adan: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Calve> does someone can send me the return of this command : cat /dev/hp0 > foobar ? :)
<Schuenemann> Calve, huh?
<Schuenemann> the return will be written to that gile
<Schuenemann> file*
<Calve> yeah i know
<Calve> so, the file :p
<Calve> what is in the file ? :D
<alxju> ca donne rien calve
<alxju> mais arrete, ca se fait pas de demander à des gens de taper un commande sur leur ordi ettvoir ce que ca donne
<Calve> je sais bien
<alxju> c'est potentiellement dangereux comme nière de faire
<Schuenemann> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<alxju> d'autant que tu ne t'explique pas
<alxju> sorry Schuenemann
<Schuenemann> =D
<Calve> because i have to know what give this command because i don't have any // on this laptop
<Schuenemann> did you say it was dangerous and requires more explanation?
<Calve> :)
<Calve> and sorry for the english :)
<Schuenemann> Calve, why don't you look in the file to see? I don't understand
<Calve> Schuenemann: because i don't have a paralel port on my laptop
<Schuenemann> ahh...
<Calve> but it is for a script for another computer that it's not with me
<Calve> for school =)
<Schuenemann> I don't have /dev/hp0
<Calve> erf :/
<Calve> thank you anyway
<Schuenemann> has anybody managed to use voipbuster in kubuntu?
<asobi> why can i connect to certain ftps but not others?
<miranda> can anyone else successfully issue "iptables -t filter -A FORWARD --match state --state NEW,RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT" or is my syntax just plain wrong?
<miranda> I get iptables: match `state' v1.3.8 (I'm v1.3.6).
<comverne> narf
<jay> hello people anyoen know how to stop my windows goign transparent whne there inactive?
<miranda> jay: are you using compiz or beryl?
<rmribeiro> i have  a disk sata with windows. and in fstab not a line with this disk, ?
<rmribeiro> maybe i can see this disk
<rmribeiro> but he is mount
<jay__> anyone know about compix transparent windows?
<Schuenemann> has anybody managed to use voipbuster in kubuntu?
<rmribeiro> hi, how i add my sata in fstab?
<rmribeiro> hi, how i add my sata in fstab?
<athlon1> Hallo. Can you tell me if there is a program like kdetv which allows to record tv? I've tried with mythtv, but it's a bit complex for me.
<rmribeiro> hi, how i add my sata in fstab?
<BluesKaj> !patience | rmribeiro
<ubottu> rmribeiro: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Robescartes> Au Roi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Robescartes> AU scamps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Robescartes> Au denis !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Robescartes> Au Minaud !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Robescartes> Au Iehl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Robescartes> Au Denis en string !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fernando> any tool to decompress rar files??
<BluesKaj> athlon1, check this out , http://freevo.sourceforge.net/about/features.php
<BluesKaj> fernando, install unrar
<athlon1> Thanks, i'm going to read it now. I was trying with streamer...
<rmribeiro> hi, how i add my sata in fstab?
<rmribeiro> hi, how i add my sata disk in fstab?
<stekov> Hello. What models of GSM/GPRS/EDGE/3G USB modems are supported by kubuntu?
<unix_infidel> stekov: I'd be surprised if any were.
<athlon1> rmriberio. What are you trying to do? My disk is sata y i've done nothing... And it has 4 partions (ext3, ntfs)
<stekov> I'll try to choose some modems from http://www.radiodem.ru/products/page239/page240/
<Penguin> Do I have to do anything special to get the installer to detect my sd card so I can installer kubuntu on it
<rmribeiro> i have a ide with kubuntu and sata with windows, when i like to open the sata disk say "sata disk is not add in fstab
<rohan> is something wrong with hardy-backports? recently, apt-get told me a whole lot of -dev libraries were useless, and remove them today, it's asking to install them again
<rohan> it seems to be related to qt 4.4 in backports.. what's the problem? :o
<rohan> lot's of X related -dev packages
<D_eagle> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<athlon1> But can you see the partition? (fdisk -l)
<rohan> D_eagle: that wasn't meant for me i suppose? :)
<aleksandar> hello ppl
<aleksandar> !seen
<ubottu> The seen function has not been operational for a long time.  Use /msg seenserv seen nickname instead.
<aleksandar> wtf is anyone alive here???
<rmribeiro> athlon1 i not see the partition in fdisk
<athlon1> rmriberio, you can't see the disk?
<rmribeiro> nop
<athlon1> but if you type "fdisk -l" Whats the answer?
<rmribeiro> yes i cant se
<rmribeiro> only /dev/sdb1
<athlon1> And, how many partitions have your disk?
<athlon1> In whic partition is Windows?
<rmribeiro> my disk sata is 2 part, all in ntfs
<rmribeiro> my kubuntu is in a ide disk
<athlon1> And fdisk only shows you one partiton? It has to say something about the another... even, it's in a bad state or something.
<rmribeiro> this /dev/sdb1 is my this sata?
<rmribeiro> but in my fstab not showme
<rmribeiro> sorry my english is very bad, and in the spanish channel nobody write
<athlon1> no problem with fstab. The first thing is seeing partitions of disk.  Please type "fdisk -l" and tellme what you see.
<rmribeiro> isposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<rmribeiro> /dev/sdb1   *           1       15542     1989360    6  FAT16
<rmribeiro> this is my mp2
<rmribeiro> this is my mp3
<holyguyver_> How do I set it up so that my home folder is on a shared partition?
<athlon1> what size is your disk?
<holyguyver_> my disk?
<athlon1> No, rmriberio,
<rmribeiro> 160
<holyguyver_> the patition for the shared folder will be 200GBs
<rmribeiro> when i install the first time, i seya mi disk, then i reinstall and then i can see
<rohan> does kubunt use pulseaudio or is it gnome-only?
<holyguyver_> !share
<ubottu> Factoid share not found
<holyguyver_> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<holyguyver_> !Thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<athlon1> Do you know how many partions have? It only recognizes one and is ¿fat16?
<Darlok> Could someone please help me reinstall grub?  I'm trying to do it from the LiveCD, but hda (any partition) is not listed in /dev/
<rmribeiro> atlhon1 i can speak with you un private msg?
<patpond> w00t
<patpond> meh,
<patpond> anyone know which server the channel #ebookz is located on?
<patpond> I used to remember, but my mind has wandered away through the years...
<athlon1> Yes, but i'm not registered. You have to allow me by typing  "/msg athlon1 set unfiltered on"
<uga> uhm... digikam svn is really broken
<patpond> athlon1:  was that directed at me?...
<athlon1> rmriberio. I can't send messages to you. Put /msg ...
<rmribeiro> atlhon1 in fdisk y see my mp3 but not my sata disk
<athlon1> When you make a 2fdisk -l" you should see two disks: /dev/sda and /dev/sdb. The one you say is /dev/sdb. And ther you should see the partitions you have.
<rmribeiro> ok
<rmribeiro> now i can see
<athlon1> I have also two disk. The first one is ATA 200GB an the second is SATA 300GB.
<rmribeiro> now i see my sata disk in fdisk
<athlon1> So you can see the ntfs partition no?
<rmribeiro> yes
 * uga wonders what people store in that much space
<athlon1> ok, then, the problem is than you can't mount the partition?
<rmribeiro> yes
<athlon1> Ah, that's a different problem...
<athlon1> Do you have ubuntu or kubuntu?
<rmribeiro> kubuntu
<athlon1> open konqueror. If you go to "Dispositivos de almacenamiento", you will see the partition ¿no?
<rmribeiro> yes
<rmribeiro> but i can mount
<rmribeiro> i cant mount
<athlon1> as root type "mkdir /mnt/sdb2 ; mount -t fuseblk  /dev/sdb8   /mnt/sdb2 -o  rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096"
<athlon1> Please, replace sdb8 by the partion you see with fdisk....
<athlon1> then one that have Windows....
<athlon1> sorry, the one that have Windows....
<athlon1> or you can edit /etc/fstab (as root) and type "/dev/sdb8       /mnt/sdb2              fuseblk         rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096"
<athlon1> It's mounted with rw access.
<athlon1> Now i've to leave....
<rmribeiro> how i mont in /media
<athlon1> in media should be mounted automatically. You can do the same if put /media/sdb2 instead of /mnt/sdb2
<rmribeiro> with same parameter?ç
<athlon1> yes, but create the directory first...
<rmribeiro> with mkdir?
<athlon1> yes "mkdir /media/sdb2"
<rmribeiro> say me this "fichero" exist
<rmribeiro> say me is already create
<uga> rmribeiro: fichero == file
<rmribeiro> yes
<rmribeiro> file is already exist
<shaffy> does anyone know why ksynaptics doesn't work in 8.04?
<daskReech> I'm surprised anyone uses it
<shaffy>  daskReech:  do you know of a better way to disable touchpad tapping while typing?
<daskReech> oh wait. Ksynaptics I read it as Kynaptic. Please continue :)
<shaffy> daskReech: no worries.  so, i'm guessing you don't know of a better way then?
<daskReech> NO actually
<ign0ramus> Hi all.  I am trying to upgrade to kde4 from kde3 on Hardy.  I have installed package "kubuntu-kde4-desktop".  What do I have to do to run kde4 as default?
<SlimeyPete> ign0ramus: just select it from the login manager. It should then become default.
<ign0ramus> slimeypete: lemme see...
<SlimeyPete> there's a little menu icon on the login manager.
<frojnd> hello there
<SlimeyPete> hi
<frojnd> I've just installed ubuntu server and now I wanna put in fluxbox. Ive also installed xinit and xserver-xorg-core. But when I run xinit I get somekind of an error
<frojnd> I would paste the error but I don't know how to use pastebinit
<ign0ramus> SlimeyPete: maybe I'm just dumb, but I'm not seeing an option in login manager to use kde4
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, btw kde4 is not necessarily an upgrade, but I wish you luck :)
<daskReech> #fluxbuntu
<SlimeyPete> ign0ramus: did you click on the menu icon?
<daskReech> BluesKaj: It's one number bigger :)
<ign0ramus> SlimeyPete: in the "appearances" tab in login manager?
<daskReech> It's a grade up on the numeral scale
<SlimeyPete> tab? no, I mean KDM. The bit where you log in to the system.
<BluesKaj> daskReech, it's 0.1 number larger :)
<daskReech> ign0ramus: No when you logout there is a small menu YOu can also press Alt+M to get it
<SlimeyPete> that's known as the login manager.
<daskReech> Alt+T will allow you to choose the Environemnt you loginto
<frojnd> ok.. so maybe in #fluxbox but can someone help me how to use pastebinit ?
<ign0ramus> oh, i have that bypassed. lemme see about Alt+M
<daskReech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SlimeyPete> frojnd: just open a pastebin site in your web browser, paste in the text, hit Submit and then copy-paste the URL into this channel.
<frojnd> SlimeyPete: i'm stuck in command line
<frojnd> SlimeyPete: no x here..
<SlimeyPete> oh right
<SlimeyPete> no idea then, sorry
<frojnd> ok, thanx anyway
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<rysiek|pl> guys, a quickie, can't find it anywher
<rysiek|pl> e
<rysiek|pl> how/where do I switch the "jumping icon" near the mouse poointer off
<rysiek|pl> I know I can switch it off for individual apps
<jabba> rysiek|pl: is it in desktop effects?
<rysiek|pl> it's not compiz-related
<rysiek|pl> it's a kde thingy
<jabba> ok
<rysiek|pl> ...so I know I can switch it off for individual apps, but is there a way to turn it off system-wide?
<daskReech> rysiek|pl: System Settings -> NOtifications -> Application Confirmation (?)
<jabba> i'm actually trying to find out how to tell my monitors not to sleep. i can't seem to find that setting.
<frojnd> How can I pipe output of xinit to file.txt ?
<SlimeyPete> I think you do "xinit &2> xinit.txt"
<daskReech> rysiek|pl: It's called Launch Feedback I remember now
<rysiek|pl> hum, yeah, might be
<rysiek|pl> any idea where to turn it off - system-wide?
<daskReech> rysiek|pl: I think it's System Settings -> notifications
<daskReech> rysiek|pl: Might be Desktop...
<rysiek|pl> daskReech: I don't see anything that might do the trick, but I'll dive into it, thanks
<firecrotch> Anyone know why packages.ubuntu.com is down?
<BluesKaj> rysiek|pl, alt+F2 , kcontrol/appearance & themes/Launch feedback
<rysiek|pl> ah, good ole kcontrol
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj: thanks!
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> np
<jameswf-home> Greetings earthlings, After upgrading to 8.04 the little dealio that pops up when I plug in my blackberry or an sd card and asks "what you wanna do?" no longer pops up... I can see the events in udevmonitor and can mount by hand but I cant make kubuntu "just do it" any thoughts?
<futuristic> you can go to /etc and I think the file is called local. something and you can string it there so that it mounts when you boot up
<chris062689> Hello World!
<futuristic> let me take a look jameswf-home to see exactly which file it is for you to put the mount command
<jameswf-home> note i want the prompt i dont wanna fstab it
<parsi> Hi everybody..
<parsi> aranızda türkçe bilen varmı?
<omar9417> can someone tell me how to install my hardware on kubuntu 6.06
<daskReech> parsi: Which language?
<omar9417> like my mouse pad, video card, and wireless
<daskReech> omar9417: I think it may be more useful to install Kubuntu on your hardware
<daskReech> :-)
<omar9417> well i guess nobody knows
<omar9417> lots of help here
<daskReech> omar9417: more soecifics would help
<daskReech> specifics
 * daskReech shrugs
<frojnd> ok I've installed fluxbox.
<frojnd> But how can I run it as NON ROOT ?
<daskReech> frojnd: sure it's a WM
<parsi> daskReech:turkish
<daskReech> oh hmm
<frojnd> daskReech: WM ?
<daskReech> !turkey | parsi Here you go
<ubottu> parsi Here you go: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<daskReech> frojnd: Window manager
<daskReech> frojnd: You joined #fluxbuntu ?
<frojnd> daskReech: yes they pointed me here, because it's an distro issue
<frojnd> I can run fluxbox now but only as a root
<parsi> ubottu:thanks..
<ubottu> Factoid thanks.. not found
<daskReech> frojnd: what's the output of ls -l $(which fluxbox)
<daskReech> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<johnnym> hello
<firecrotch> Hello, johnnym
<johnnym> oh, so this thing does work! LOL
<johnnym> Long time Windows user, discovering Kubuntu here
<PopUp> kubuntu is nice isnt it
<johnnym> ahhhhhhhhh yes
<firecrotch> johnnym:  Welcome to the good side
<daskReech> johnnym: Welcome to Kubuntu!
<johnnym> much refreshing
<frojnd> daskReech: just a sec.. I don't have firefox installed yes
<johnnym> better than my 1rst Bday! lol
<p_quarles> frojnd, you certainly shouldn't run startx as root -- what's in .xinitrc?
<daskReech> frojnd: What?
<Zefir> johnnym: Congratulations.
<frojnd> p_quarles: exec fluxbox
<p_quarles> frojnd, and what happens when you run that?
<eric> im confused, i just installed kubuntu but my desktop didnt change at all - new applications were added. is this a preference option somewhere?
<frojnd> p_quarles: when I run startx it gives me a message that I don't have enouh rights
<p_quarles> eric, you'd need to change to a KDE session at the login window
<shadowbox> I need help
<daskReech> eric: On the login screen you can choose where you would like to login to Gnome or KDE
<daskReech> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Zefir> johnnym: I might be crazy with eyecandy, but what really makes me go crazy about Kubuntu and Linux in general is the customization and compiz-fusion, you should check it out.
<djouallah> did adapet work behind an http proxy ?
<daskReech> Zefir: You can install it :)
<daskReech> Zefir: Note that compiz isn't designed to be used
<shadowbox> I installed kubuntu  on my bros laptop and now the screen goes black booting into kde
<shadowbox> I have to have this computer fixed by tonight
<Zefir> daskReech: I have compiz-fusion already, the only thing bad about it is it crashes X when I use Kopete.
<daskReech> >_<
<Zefir> daskReech: I got ADDICTED to burning windows...
<p_quarles> frojnd, what does 'ls -l /usr/bin/startx' say?
<halp_me> hi help
<halp_me> can I ask a question
<daskReech> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<firecrotch> Hello, halp_me, go ahead
<sebbez> hi
<firecrotch> halp_me: That's what we're here for :)
<daskReech> shadowbox: I'll assume you are not IRCing from it now?
<frojnd> p_quarles: rqxr-xr-x 1 root root /usr/bin/fluxbox
<firecrotch> sebbez:  Hello!
<daskReech> frojnd: q ?
<halp_me> ok amarok is not playing anything
<nathan_> hey everybody
<frojnd> daskReech: sorry instead of q is w
<nathan_> so this is how i get the help i need when ive got problems???
<nathan_> so this is how i get the help i need when ive got problems???
<p_quarles> frojnd, startx, not fluxbox . . .
<firecrotch> nathan_:  Yep :)
<johnnym> hello Nathan
<daskReech> nathan_: If you stop that then yes
<Zefir> halp_me: Anything or just MP3's? There should be an .ogg included, it doesn't work too?
<nathan_> lol sorry
<shadowbox> daskReech: correct, it is beside me. I am on my own pc right now
<halp_me> Zefir radio
<nathan_> ok i got a question then... can i burn oggvorbis to a cd-r and play it???
<daskReech> shadowbox: great can you hit alt+ctrl+f1 and tell me if there is a login screen?
<eric> daskReech: i havent seen any options for Gnome or KDE while logging in - only username/pw. i just tried opening Login Window but it flickers and closes
<daskReech> eric: it flickers and closes?
<frojnd> p_quarles: erm.. I've changed in ~/.xinitrc exec startx but still gives me a message that I don't have enough rights..
<shadowbox> daskReech: 1 in 5 reboots allows me to get to the login screen
<nathan_> ok i got a question then... can i burn oggvorbis to a cd-r and play it???
<daskReech> eric: When you logout press alt+T at the login screen
<daskReech> nathan_: yes
<p_quarles> frojnd, no no no -- startx runs .xinitrc, so fluxbox goes in there
<daskReech> shadowbox: so it worksish ?
<p_quarles> what I asked was the results of 'ls -l /usr/bin/startx'
<shadowbox> I installed 8.04, I hope I am not installing this version to early for a newbie
<nathan_> ok so would i just go about like i would burning a normal cd-r????
<daskReech> shadowbox: That shoudl be fine
<eric> daskReech: Login Window just opened, took a minute. changing default session to KDE
<p_quarles> frojnd, are you positive that an X session is not already running?
<shadowbox> daskReech: works great if the screen doesnt go black
<daskReech> shadowbox: Lets find out why it does that :)
<shadowbox> oh man you rock
<frojnd> p_quarles: I think so.. I can check with ps aux | grep fluxbox right ?
<p_quarles> frojnd, X != fluxbox
<frojnd> p_quarles: ok
<daskReech> shadowbox: It's black now?
<p_quarles> frojnd, try ps aux | grep X11
<frojnd> p_quarles: no X runnung
<shadowbox> I am at the boot selector
<shadowbox> regular, recovery and mem test
<aftertaf> hey. can anyone help me identify the audio setup for the mic in my usb webcam?
<frojnd> p_quarles: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root /usr/bin/fluxbox
<p_quarles> frojnd, can you pastebin the results of this command?: ls /etc/rc2.d
<aftertaf> aMSN works, with sound on "plughw:IM,0"
<daskReech> shadowbox: regualr
<daskReech> I want to see where it gets
<shadowbox> want me to boot till I am able to get into kde?
<shadowbox> ok
<frojnd> p_quarles: what should be in it ? I'm not running X
<frojnd> p_quarles: just a sec
<p_quarles> frojnd, it will tell us what is being started when you boot
<eric> im also having issues with Screen Resolution - using external Acer 1440x900 but its actually showing like 1440x1050, so im unable to see a bottom portion of the desktop
<aftertaf> not aMSN, skype shows that audio device: confused
<p_quarles> eric, Intel video card?
<frojnd> p_quarles: I've ul it here: http://frojnd.no-ip.org/output/1.txt
<frojnd> p_quarles: please tell if there is data
<daskReech> shadowbox: yeah. if you can get in then look at your logs
<shadowbox> ok
<p_quarles> frojnd, do you use a Wacom tablet?
<frojnd> p_quarles: not that I'm aware of  :s
<p_quarles> frojnd, run mv /etc/rc2.d/S10xserver-xorg-input-wacom /etc/rc2.d/D10xserver-xorg-input-wacom
<Paraselene__> can anyone tell me what the situation is with KSynaptics?
<shadowbox> cool its booting now
<p_quarles> then reboot, and try startx as a normal user again
<shadowbox> ok its up
<shadowbox> where do look for the logsa?
<shadowbox> logs
<p_quarles> frojnd, sorry, put "sudo" in front of that command too
<eric> p_quarles: yes
<kuroryuu> I'm trying to run eric4, but I get an import error, can someone help?
<shadowbox> kde 4 looks great
<Paraselene__> I've heard that it's discontinued, taken out of the repos, and that touchfreeze will be its successor, but touchfreeze has a ways to go, and living without the damn touchpad tapping disabled/sensitivity turned down is difficult
<p_quarles> eric, try installing 915resolution from the repos and see if that clears up the problem
<eric> p_quarles: great thank you
<negobarici> hop hop
<daskReech> shadowbox: are you in KDE4?
<negobarici> anyone see hop hop?
<shadowbox> yes
<shadowbox> daskReech: yes
<daskReech> shadowbox: Ha ha don't like your brother much eh?
<shadowbox> daskReech: lol is it that bad?
<kuroryuu> http://nopaste.com/p/aIF55EHqab
<shadowbox> should I go back to 7.10?
<nflava> does anyone want to help me install something
<daskReech> shadowbox: KDE4 still requires some good knowledge of what you are doing. It's not the drop your mom on the box release
<nflava> i tried to do ./configure then make
<nflava> but after make i get errors
<daskReech> shadowbox: nah
<daskReech> shadowbox: You can install KDE3 on 8.04
<nflava> says the C compiler cannot create exectuabtles
<shadowbox> ahh, ok
<shadowbox> lets see if we can get this thing to boot up reliably
<nflava> and does anyone know a good .iso file burning app
<aftertaf> duh
<aftertaf> k3b! :D
<shadowbox> this hit or miss thing is going to ruin these years of me trying to get him to switch
<nflava> im kinda new to this, but i am sick of windows
<shadowbox> lol
<aftertaf> nflava: :) its cool... :)
<shadowbox> he is just looking for a chance to one up on Linux (deep inside he wants it bad, but wont admit it)
<firecrotch> nflava: are you looking for an iso burning app for windows or linux?
<daskReech> shadowbox: as does everyone :)
<aftertaf> nflava: a long, tough and rewarding journey.....
<aftertaf> nflava: stick with it, youll learn and unleran what you need as it goes
<shadowbox> hehe
<daskReech> shadowbox: there is no log manager for KDE4 yet (See?) so looks like dmesg for us
<nflava> for linux
<nflava> im in kubuntu now
<shadowbox> so what do I do?
<shadowbox> newbie here
<daskReech> ah right
<daskReech> and evangelising alerady
<daskReech> well lets go with dmesg
<navetz> can somone help me with the compiz tab switcher here?
<shadowbox> I'm fast learner.
<daskReech> shadowbox: type dmesg on the konsole
<shadowbox> ok
<theunixgeek> Where does KDE keep its sound files?
<frojnd> p_quarles: still here?
<p_quarles> frojnd, yep
<frojnd> p_quarles: i've moved it
<frojnd> as u said
<frojnd> from *S10* to *D10*
<shadowbox> wow ok
<shadowbox> done
<p_quarles> and?
<shadowbox> crap, I cant copy and paste
<frojnd> p_quarles: xinit server error, x user not allowed... error in locking authority file ~/Xauthority
<frojnd> still the same error p_quarles
<firecrotch> shadowbox:  You can copy from konsole by highlighting and then right clicking.... keyboard shortcuts don't work for that in konsole
<p_quarles> frojnd, I don't see any record of you leaving the channel . . . did you actually reboot?
<nflava> firecrotch: is there a good iso burning app buuilt into kubuntu?
<firecrotch> shadowbox: there's a copy option in the right click context menu
<shadowbox> no I mean I am talking to you on another computers
<firecrotch> nflava: k3b
<frojnd> p_quarles: no I haven't reboot..
<daskReech> shadowbox: run through it quickly (Shift + PageUP) to see if there are any errors
<p_quarles> frojnd, then moving that file wouldn't have any effect . . .
<frojnd> p_quarles: when did u saiy for reboot
<nflava> cool thanks im looking for it now
<daskReech> firecrotch: I thought ShiftDel worked
<frojnd> p_quarles: i'll reboot right now
<frojnd> brb
<p_quarles> [14:22] <p_quarles> then reboot, and try startx as a normal user again
<firecrotch> daskReech:  Maybe, lol... I was just thinking of the normal Ctrl C
<daskReech> firecrotch: does it ship with wodim now?
<nflava> then my next step is to hopefully get mythTV working, i think i can then stream video files to my xbox 360
<firecrotch> daskReech:  uh, what? either my brain is fried, or that made no sense (likely the first option)
<shadowbox> failure registering capabilities w/ primary security module
<daskReech> shadowbox: what's that under?
<frojnd> p_quarles: the same error: error in locking authority file ~/X.authority :s
<shadowbox> looking
<nflava> in kubunt can i make the height of the title bar at the bottom taller?
<nflava> i like it a liitle higher
<nflava> if that makes any sence lol
<p_quarles> frojnd, what does ls -l ~/.Xauthority say?
<shadowbox> in cpu section
<frojnd> p_quarles: it say: /home/me.Xauthority
<p_quarles> frojnd, yes, but what are the permissions? ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<frojnd> p_quarles: http://frojnd.no-ip.org/output/2.txt
<daskReech> nflava: the panel? or the status bar for each program?
<daskReech> shadowbox: as in what failed to register?
<p_quarles> frojnd, aha! I think we found the problem
<p_quarles> run sudo chown $(whoami) ~/.Xauthority
<blekos> hi, on my laptop when i decrease brightness pressing the relevant buttons it gets decreased by 30% each time
<frojnd> p_quarles: please say it's true :D
<blekos> is there a way to have a more accurate degration?
<shadowbox> I am saving the dmesg result to a file and going to give to you to look at
<p_quarles> frojnd, yeah, chown it to yourself and try again (or delete that file -- same effect)
<frojnd> p_quarles: done
<daskReech> shadowbox: cool
<daskReech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<p_quarles> frojnd, any better luck with startx now?
<frojnd> p_quarles: do u mean maybe chown 777
<frojnd> or just chown ?
<p_quarles> frojnd, no! don't do that -- the permissions are right, the owner is wrong
<p_quarles> chown $(whoami) will change the ownership to you -- you can use your username instead of the command substitution though, if you want
<shadowbox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13161/
<frojnd> p_quarles: I just did it :s
<shadowbox> you can make more sense of it than me
<frojnd> p_quarles: http://frojnd.no-ip.org/output/3.txt
<albert__> hi
<p_quarles> frojnd, okay, that should be right -- see if startx works now
<frojnd> p_quarles: it does not
<albert__> hola soy nuevo aca ... que es esto?
<daskReech> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<frojnd> but now i have only 2 errors: X not authoritex and xinit: server error
<p_quarles> frojnd, :( -- try removing the .Xauthority file now (delete it, or rename it to something else)
<albert__> pero me respondiste en español
<p_quarles> !es | albert__
<ubottu> albert__: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<shadowbox> daskReech: how does it look?
<frojnd> p_quarles: the same 2 errors. user nor authorited and xinit: server problem
<frojnd> error
<p_quarles> frojnd, well, I'm out of ideas then -- sorry
<nflava> awww
<nflava> k3b didnt work
<nflava> is it because i tried to burn from a .img file?
<nflava> this is a bummer
<nflava> input output error
<daskReech> shadowbox: looks good
<nflava> maybe because the file is on an ntfs drive
<daskReech> shadowbox: can you check if there is a ~/.xsession-errors
<frojnd> p_quarles: don't be i've learned something today: $(syntax) replacement if u don't know location/username..
<shadowbox> how do I do that?
<frojnd> p_quarles: thanx for your time!
<kuroryuu> shadowbox: ls -a ~ |grep xsession
<p_quarles> frojnd, yeah, the $(command) thing works for any shell command -- the output is used as stdout by the application invoked
<andres1> I'm having a problem with multiple desktops: when I use compiz, the taskbar shows the applications from all desktops, not just from the current one
<daskReech> shadowbox: that would work :)
<shadowbox> ".xsession-errors"
<daskReech> shadowbox: Right less .xession-errors
<shadowbox> but does not list anything
<daskReech> see if it says anything
<shadowbox> what do I type?
<kuroryuu> shadowbox: less ~/.xsession-errors
<shadowbox> ahh
<daskReech> illriginal: Dude!
<illriginal> yo?
<daskReech> hows the passwrod protect going?
<illriginal> not exactly as how I planned. I decided to stick the porn deep into my filesystem folders lol
<daskReech> illriginal: did you try the .desktop file?
<fitoria> hi
<fitoria> how do i install a kde4 theme ?
<fitoria> from  kde-look.org
<shadowbox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13166/
<illriginal> no... I came up to another problem that now I've been trying to handle but have no clue what other options I have left. I installed the win32codecs with mplayer, as well as gstreamer, and my Amarok cannot play .wav files. I get a: Audio output unavailable; the device is busy.
<illriginal> xine parameters
<shadowbox> sorry it takes me so long to go from one pc to another
<fitoria> how do i install a kde4 theme ?
<daskReech> illriginal: You do know that if you name the directory with a .xstuff it disappears?
<andres1>  I'm having a problem with multiple desktops: when I use compiz, the taskbar shows the applications from all desktops, not just from the current one
<illriginal> right, unless you use "show hidden files", right?
<daskReech> shadowbox: jump to #kubuntu-kde4
<shadowbox> ok
<ubuntu> -bit?
<dru> hey.... ummm i have an intel mac.... i figured out how to ... dual boot without refit or boot camp ....where can i post this "sweetness"?
<daskReech> ubuntu: Sorry?
<ubuntu> hello, I just bought a new quad core pc and I am wondering if I should the-bit version or the  32-bit
<daskReech> ubuntu: Which ever you like. Java and flash have some issues under 64 bit. However you can use a LOT more more memory
<kuroryuu> ubuntu: everything works fine for me using 64-bit
<ubuntu> i only have 3 GB, don't plan on getting more soon.  what about virtualization?
<kuroryuu> ubuntu: 64-bit gives you some processing enhancements as well
<dru> yeah how does kbuntu run with the xen kernel... is it worth it ?
<dru> "it"
<frojnd> guys. What package do I have to install so I'll have audio. I've installed fluxbox from server. So no packages pre installed. Anyone ??
<ubuntu> any issues with LAMP?
<dru> FROJND : " dude" ... why dont you fiddle with your volume settings ( if thats what you have or are missing) :D
<illriginal> drash I can simply just make the folder to .pron in my desktop and it'll disappear?
<daskReech> ubuntu: no issues with anything ou can get code for
<daskReech>  Java na Flash are where your problems will lie
<illriginal> daskReeech*
<daskReech> illriginal: Drash ?
<daskReech> illriginal: Yes try it
<daskReech> mv pr0n to .pr0n
<ubuntu> ahh.  So Nvidia is a hassle, eh? ; )
<daskReech> it will vanish in front of you
<frojnd> dru: I don't have any alsa installed whatsoever
<daskReech> or f2 rename in teh gui
<illriginal> how would I show the file?... through filesystem?
<dru> lamp is good for its basicness .... i liked it when i used it ... but then do you need a mail server?
<kuroryuu> ubuntu: nvidia has 64-bit drivers now
<kuroryuu> frojnd: try alsa-base
<ubuntu> no mailserver is not necesary for now.
<dru> "dude" do you have any sound arcitechture installed?
<illriginal> awesome daskReech... that's perfect :D Out of sight, out of mind = FTW!
<dru> "other dude" .... lamp will work fine, you can also try out some of the other options on the server inst cd... it a fun install
<ubuntu> ok, thanks for all your help.  I have some other questions about setting up an OEM IR reciever (HP brand), if anyone is up for it.
<frojnd> kuroryuu: no no sound..
<frojnd> kuroryuu: after alsa-base
<dru> "other dude"...umm like the hard ware or actual configuration of the device - controller
<ubuntu> install and config.  brb
<frojnd> dru: no nothing... I said I've installed fluxbox afer server install :)
<kuroryuu> frojnd: try running alsamixer, check that the volume is up and not muted
<illriginal> thanks again daskReech
<dru> sweet set up dude
<klobster> better?
<frojnd> kuroryuu: no still no sound
<kuroryuu> frojnd: are you getting an error message when you try to play sound?
<daskReech> illriginal: What I was saying is that you could do that and then give that folder to another user
<frojnd> kuroryuu: no just no sound
<daskReech> make a .desktop file that would ask for a password
<daskReech> and the file would be hidden you could just click and get in but it asks for a password :)
<illriginal> well I'm tryin not to go that route, of having to make another user. The PC's always on and she always uses my PC for Flash games and roaming the internet.
<kuroryuu> frojnd: what program are you using?
<klobster> illriginal: you think you would demand guest accounts; i hate it when people are on my account...
<frojnd> kuroryuu: a program for ?
<kuroryuu> frojnd: for playing sounds
<illriginal> lol
<dru> like alsa mixer
<daskReech> illriginal: it would be just for that dir :)
<daskReech> you can reuse one from before
<frojnd> kuroryuu: I've installed just skype..
<illriginal> i see
<kgx> whats the kde power/battery manager called? mine just crashed and i cant find it
<dwidmann> kgx: guidance
<dwidmann> kgx: command to run it is guidance-power-manager
<tarragon> Just about to reinstall (currently using Feisty) Any gotchas and is kde3 recommended?
<o0Chris0o> how can I download windows fonts so webpages look better?
<kgx> dwidmann: thanks
<daskReech> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<dwidmann> tarragon: I recommend installing kde3 and kde4, and using the best parts of both.
<frojnd> any ideas, how can I get the sound? so far only alsa-base is installed
<dru>  "dude" working on it
<frojnd> dru: thanx
<kuroryuu> frojnd: try installing an mp3 player, for one it might install what you need as a dependency, and then you can use it to test the sound
<frojnd> kuroryuu: what is the leightweitest ?
<tarragon> thanks dwidmann I will attempt just that.
<frojnd> kuroryuu: audacious ?
<joshual> is kde3 still active in ubuntu?
<dru> "dude" can you :sudo apt-get install vlc
<daskReech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<joshual> i want to install kde on my ubuntu, dont know if I should install kde3 or kde4
<crankcaller> yeah you can get kde3 or 4
<daskReech> joshual: Whichever youlike
<crankcaller> or both actually
<daskReech> crankcaller: good call :)
<dru> "dude" set Default audio device to ALSA
<kuroryuu> frojnd: most lightweight would be a command line one like mad123
<frojnd> kuroryuu: I've already installed audacious but there is no sound
<illriginal> lol i just installed VLC and I have no sound either =\
<crankcaller> joshual: check the ubuntu forums there are instructions for running both side by side. see which you prefer
<illriginal> I have a feeling I shouldn't have installed 8.04.
<gwp> o0Chris0o: I got wow to work
<dru>  yeah ... please select it in sound system system settign
<o0Chris0o> gwp cool same here :)
<gwp> rlol
<illriginal> first time I ever had a problem with Amarok over something so easy =\
<gwp> what did you do?
<o0Chris0o> my config.wtf was messed up
<gwp> oh, i just deleted and redownloaded
<william_> my thumb drives in hardy always give the error "was unmounted successfully but could not be ejected" wtf?
<illriginal> =\ I should have stuck with Gutsy Gibbon... 8.04 came out too fast.
<daskReech> illriginal: Too fast?
<dru> (alas utils are turned off by default(fresh install))
<frojnd> so no ideas ?
<dru> (gettingthere)
<dru> ( you should ask the system to start alsa at boot )
<frojnd> dru: how can I tell him ?
<dru> system settings ... system services -
<frojnd> dru: I'm in fluxbox with so far installed only firefox, xterm, audacious, skype and pidgin
<dru> -admin mode -- alsa "stuff" (check "start at boot" ) then "start"
<armin_> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<frojnd> dru, can u explain a little bit how can I do this in command line ?
<illriginal> ack!! switching to ALSA makes .wav files sound like strong static!
<dru> ehehehehe
<illriginal> but at least it's making sound... before it didn't.
<virnik> hi there ppl
<dru> okay ... sure
<virnik> can I have some good apps for image edit? i like gimp, but for some operations, it is hard to find easy to use simple app.
<dwidmann> virnik: look at krita, and perhaps kolourpaint
<virnik> or....can somebody help me with nice looking dvd player? i am using mplayer, but I am installing notebook for total noob in linux...newbie, which will need some good easy to use aplication
<virnik> dwidmann: I know kolourpaint
<daskReech> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<virnik> dwidmann: I am using it myself for some work
<dwidmann> virnik: vlc is a solid dvd player
<dwidmann> virnik: other options include smplayer, kmplayer, kaffeine, xine, and the list goes on.
<p_quarles> virnik, my (extremely non-technical) mom uses VLC with ease
<virnik> dwidmann: I do not like vlc
<dru> "dude" ... there should be a sound "something" in your system ... you may just have to find the "start" command for it
 * dru likes kde and its wonderfull DE
<shaffy> can someone tell me the different between the .bashrc files located in /etc/skel, home/"user" and root/  ?
<daskReech> the ones in skel are copied to /home/user when you make a new uesr
<virnik> p_quarles: mplayer is what I am using now. please take a note, I am not lame. I use mplayer and xmms for almost everything. but for now, I am installing brand new HH on my friends notebook, which is really newbie.
<daskReech> user
<p_quarles> shaffy, the one in /etc/skel is copied to new user accounts the ones in /home/$user and /root belong to users and root respectively
<p_quarles> virnik, I heard your question, which is why I said that newbies seem to find VLC pretty easy to use
<virnik> hehe...got DirectX installed. nice try...all windoze apps works as supposed now...
<dru> "dude" ---http://lists.terrasoftsolutions.com/pipermail/yellowdog-general/2004-June/014409.html
<dwidmann> Speaking of VLC, I'm anticipating the 0.9 release, which should happen sooner-or-later-eventually
<virnik> p_quarles: ok then, i will install it, and ask my friend if she likes it. thx for advice.
<shaffy> p_quarles: thank you :)  so, will /root always load, regardless of which user logs on?
<daskReech> shaffy: /root user ? no
<p_quarles> shaffy, no -- /root/.bashrc only affects the bash shell for root
<daskReech> only when root logs in with an environment
<o0Chris0o> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<virnik> p_quarles: u know....if u r using something for ages, U do not see anything better..... but again, I want to thank u for your time and help
<dru_> "dude" :or http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ALSA_Setup
<dru_> better
<shaffy> thanks p_quarles and daskReech.
<frojnd> weired weired. Meters are playing while, I click on a file in audacious... only there is no sound. I've tryed 2 headphones but no sound
<paolo> Hi, is there a tool for editing wikis tutorials ?
<daskReech> paolo: What?
<dru_>  can you :lsmod|grep '^snd'
<paolo> i want to edit a tutorial with this style
<paolo> http://sphinx.subwiki.com/sphinx/index.php/Main_Page
<dru_> ^"dude"
<frojnd> dru_: yes
<shaffy>  can someone please tell me what "./" means preceded upon running a program/script?
<daskReech> paolo: Right. So look for the tutsfor that wiki
<dwidmann> shaffy:  . = the current directory
<paolo> daskReech: tutsfor ?
<solidstate> how do I change a theme with kde
<dru_> dude can you :lsmod|grep '^snd'
<frojnd> dru_: http://pastebin.ca/1022265
<shaffy> dwidmann: how come, it is needed when the file is present in the directory?  does bash look it up or something?
<dwidmann> shaffy: because otherwise it searches the path instead
<dru_> dude do you "find" your dev?
<dwidmann> shaffy: and by path I mean $PATH ..  ie: echo $PATH
<daskReech> paolo: You want to learn how ot edit Mediawiki ?
<paolo> daskReech: yes
<daskReech> #mediawiki
<shaffy> dwidmann: thank you.
<daskReech> they should have a list of tutorials
<dwidmann> shaffy: you're welcome
<avihayb> Anyone up for helping me setup an ATI radeon 7200?
<paolo> thnks daskReech
<frojnd> dru_: I think it's ac97
<illriginal> daskReech... should I just convert my wav files to mp3s?... I've been lookin all over google the whole day on how to get .wav files to play correctly but I can't.
<daskReech> illriginal: What's the dilly?
<dwidmann> sound_intel8x0 would be the one for the sound card, the rest are just things that it requires afaik
<illriginal> nothin much... I ripped some songs from a few CDs, but they were ripped at .wav files. I attempted to play them in Amarok but Amarok plays them as if it's just tracks of loud annoying static.
<armin_> good morning
<avihayb> kde's config applet autodetects it as ATI Radeon (fglrx), even tough it's not suported by the binary driver as far as I know. it also uses the ati driver
#kubuntu 2009-05-11
<Sonnentae> help!
<kaddi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kaddi> sry, wrong channel
<kyle__> has anybody tried linux gamers
<MushroomKingdom> Linux gamers?
<kyle__> yup
<kyle__> its a os
<MushroomKingdom> Oh. Nope
<kyle__> its 3gb.. im going ot try it in virtual box in a hour
<nashk>  hi, where do the devices fro sound reside? For example, in settings when I set my sound to go to hdmi, where is that in /dev dir?
<mahi> Can someone help my stop my machine from locking up. I can't seem to do anything on it now??
<kyle__> is it freezing?
<kyle__> or shuting off?
<mahi> it's freezing
<kyle__> whats running at start up?
<kyle__> or how big is you partition for kubuntu?
<mahi> it gets to my login but then once logged in it had forgotten where it was in location and my top menu ar was unclickable
<mahi> 65 gb
<kyle__> huh
<mahi> it maxed out on friday and now I have 10gb free space I think. I can't run system monitor to check things out
<kyle__> ive never heard of a experience like that on kubuntu
<ign0ramus> mahi, have you fsck'd the drive lately? also, if it was maxed, did you try making space from recovery kernel options?
<kyle__> maybe you downloaded something that created a bunch errors
<fossil> dose any one know how to bypass a st.bernard web filter
<fossil> like an open port or something
<mahi> kyle__ I did an fsck on friday to fix some errors I noticed during boot, I use a live gparted
<mahi> it appears to only be issues with my personal login, I am on another one now and all seems well I think..
<kyle__> thats strange then
<mahi> very.. I guess so I can get working asap I should just make a new account and delete my old one?
<kyle__> maybe something to do with KDE wallet when it loads
<kyle__> may save you some time doing that.. but im sure its fixeable
<kyle__> have you tried googling it?
<mahi> I am useing gnome on the affected machine though, should that use kde wallet?
<kyle__> nope
<mahi> I did try google, but to be honest I was having trouble wording my query
<kyle__> what did you search?
<fossil> dose any one know how to bypass a st.bernard web filter
<fossil> other than proxies
<kyle__> mahi: try login crashes maybe? ... also try the Ubuntu forum for similar errors
<fossil> how do i read a usb floppy on kubuntu
<fossil> lol
<fossil> smart disk
<TurtlePie> I am switching to Kubuntu
<TurtlePie> I have messed my GUI up installing KDE over Gnome and its a big mess of apps
<TurtlePie> I need a fresh start anyways
<manCoulter> xchm sucks becuase it doesent let you cut/paste text from it.
<manCoulter> is there a decent chm reader out there?
<TurtlePie> chm is what?
<manCoulter> xchmview sucks because paragraphs overlap.  wtf is that ?!?!?!?1
<kyle__> virtual box isnt loading os properly
<TurtlePie> virtual box is usually pretty good to me
<Dragnslcr> !purekde | TurtlePie
<ubottu> TurtlePie: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<TurtlePie> I have default gnome Ubuntu 9.04 install
<TurtlePie> any ideas?
<um4ooo> hi all
<um4ooo> ::)
<claudio_> ioigente
<claudio_> como uso isto aki hoje é a primeira vez
<claudio_> alguem ai pode me ajudar
<kyle__> has anybody tried linux gamers?
<hagabaka> linux gamesr?
<hagabaka> *gamers?
<kyle__> yes
<kyle__> is there a way to reformat my computer from kubuntu to ubuntu without a live boot disk?
<Dragnslcr> kyle__- you can just install the ubuntu-desktop package
<ederico> hello, I would like to know how to disable the disk check at startup after an irregular shutdown
<kyle__> is there a iso reader for kubuntu
<tomsdale> does anyone know whether dolphin can preview audio files (.waw)
<kyle__> i dont think so
<kyle__> not with kubuntu
<kyle__> try right clicking for options
<tomsdale> I did - I was hoping there was an extension or something.
<tomsdale> konqueror con't do it either
<mkasson> kind of a minor-ish gripe, but I notice that when I resize a window, I move the handle and there's a very (un)appreciable delay for the window to resize
<mkasson> is this kde or do I maybe need to tweak some stuff
<xjjk> was KDE 4.2.3 going to hit kubuntu-backports?
<xjjk> jaunty backports, rather
<Unksi> xjjk: there is a ppa repo for it, no idea when they will land to backports, would expect to take a good while so they can be tested thoroughly
<Unksi> the ppa has worked without any problems for me on both 32 and 64bit
<Unksi> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu  jaunty main
<xjjk> Unksi: in the past, packages hit backports quickly I think
<faileas> hmm, any idea where the keyring for that is?
<Unksi> hmm, it is mentioned on the launchpad page if i recall correctly
<frustrateduser> i can not see my wireless network, even though my driver is configured correctly. any ideas? wcid doesn't show it, i can assume the driver is correct becasue i see my usb adapter wiht a green light and when i do a iwconfig and ifconfig, I can see my adapater.
<Wazmyn> i've got the partner repo enabled - but i'm not seeing any packages from it. Anybody know hat could be causing this?
<Wazmyn> frustrateduser: is your SSID hidden?
<Unksi> Wazmyn: have you run apt-get update?
<Wazmyn> Unksi: yes
<Wazmyn> Unksi: several times
<frustrateduser> when i do a /etc/init.d/networking restart, i see a DHCPDISCOVER with no response from my router's dhcp server. any help would be appreicated in thsi matter, i am tailing /var/log/syslog (i've been doing this for 8+ hours)
<frustrateduser> my ssid is not hidden Wazmyn, I can see it fine from my windows box
<Wazmyn> frustrateduser: ok, the new app won't show mine if it's hidden, was why i asked
<mase_work> hey guys, when i resume from hibernate or suspend, it seems to log me out into KDM. Is this likely a KDE issue or somewhere else in the system ? I am just not really sure how / where to begin tracking this down.
<frustrateduser> honeslty at this point, i'd take any suggestion. i went out and bought a wusb54gc because my dnex wouldn't work, so i already spent 50+$ and almost 9 hours on this issue
<frustrateduser> i am seeing a DHCPDISCOVER but no ack back from the DHCP server
<frustrateduser> shouldn't this lookup be automatic (like on windows?)
<frustrateduser> do I have to statistically create the dhcp server location?
<frustrateduser> s/create/give
<tobi> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. In KDE 3.X the package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete KDE 3.X guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<tobi> need to get the command "sudo pon dsl-provider" as kind of autostart... any idea?
<rgarcia> Hi all...could anybody help me?
<Wazmyn> rgarcia: just ask your question
<tobi> maybe?!
<rgarcia> so here it go...i'm using kubuntu 9.04...and amarok its a little bit different of the older one...in this new version has an advanced options as the other?
<xjjk> rgarcia: it depends
<xjjk> rgarcia: AFAIK Amarok 2.0 is not feature complete compared to 1.4, it doesn't do everything 1.4 did
<rgarcia> mm...and can I install amarok 1.4?
<xjjk> I'm not sure
<tobi> degrage should be possible
<tobi> googled it yet?
<rgarcia> not yet..let me try
<xjjk> rgarcia: http://nomad.ca/blog/2009/apr/3/amarok-14-jaunty-ubuntu-904/ looks interesting
<tobi> there it is :D
<tobi> How can I write a script that starts automaticaly while booting my laptop?
<xjjk> tobi: you want to start your PPP connection on boot?
<rgarcia> wow guys..thanks a lot
<tobi> yes
<xjjk> rgarcia: beware that's a 3rd party repository... the quality of the packages/etc may not be as good as what Ubuntu provides
<xjjk> tobi: there's probably a "proper" way to do that, but I don't know what it is
<xjjk> but to answer your question, put the startup script in /etc/rc.local
<xjjk> to run on startup
<mot_> having a bit of a situation...i was using usb audio and have removed it and want to use my onboard audio
<mot_> i removed the blacklist of the onboard card and it is recognized, however when i open any app to play sound, it acts as if playing but no sound comes out.
<mot_> the device is recognized and configured in kde/other programs, just no sound. any ideas?
<tobi> mot_ I thinks it's PulseAudio, ...
<xjjk> mot_: if you had multiple devices, it may be using the old device as default...
<xjjk> not sure the best way to handle this, though
<xjjk> tobi: I didn't think Kubuntu came with Pulseaudio
<mot_> nah i changed those settings
<tobi> xjjk I got Pulse with Jaunty ...
<mot_> mm i set the card index to -2, then i commented that out, let me set its index to 0 and restart kde
<tobi> Got kind of same prob ...
<mot_> or i guess i need to restart my box
<kaddi_> if i wanted to use the registry-tools package from samba would i have to install something else, or only that package?
<kaddi_> how do i launch their registry editor?
<tobi> xjjk normaly my ppp should start, so said the pppoeconf, that one changes the rc.local (right?!) but before I can go online after booting, I have to execute >sudo poff dsl-provider< following >sudo pon dsl-provider< first ...
<tobi> You get the startup sound after logging in ?
<mot_> hey
<mot_> can i restart my sound system without rebooting the machine each time?
<tobi> mot_ you got any startupsound after logging in ?
<mot_> no
<mot_> i set my card index to 0 and it's recognized, but no sound
<tobi> bad! tryed to run a multimedia hardware sound test already?
<mrunagi> my lord, what did the kubuntu overlords do to a beautiful operating system =(
<mot_> nope, how do i do that?
<tobi> system-settings/multimedia, ... there you should find a TestButton!
<mrunagi> !loop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop
<rgarcia> Guys i've tried to change my amarok versino as the website is saying, but occured an error, see it
<rgarcia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/169214/
<rgarcia> any ideas?
<rgarcia> ??
<davidjheinrich> hi all
<davidjheinrich> quick question: is there any reason I sohuld use Kubuntu 9.04's new default IRC client, Quassel, rather than Konersation?
<Dragnslcr> Quassel uses KDE4, so it'll integrate better with the rest of the desktop
<davidjheinrich> yea, that's what I read...I'm just confused on what the benefit of that is
<davidjheinrich> I mean, to me, that's like a buzz word...I'm not sure how Konersation was deficient in 8.10, so I don't know why I'm switching to a less user-friendly client, imo (for starters, no tabs for IRC rooms)
<Dragnslcr> Quassel has "tabs" in its own way
<Dragnslcr> They're just called buffers, and you can only have them as a sidebar list
<workspace1> well ok....
<workspace1> hello
<davidjheinrich> what i see of Quassel is a list on the side; which for me is inefficient...I'm not in so many rooms at once that it would be more efficient to have a side-bar vs. horizontal tabs
<workspace1> :^)
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I'd rather have a tab bar at the top, too
<Dragnslcr> Quassel definitely has its share of problems that will hopefully be addressed as it matures
<workspace1> bye
<davidjheinrich> guess I'll stick with Konversation for now, as I like it better, and am not sure why desktop integration benefits me with IRC
<Dragnslcr> Mostly look and feel
<Dragnslcr> Like the background color will follow whatever you set as your KDE theme
<davidjheinrich> I think maybe the push to complete Qt4 was a little premature...I mean, eye-candy doesn't make Quassel easier to use than Konversation (although I know Quas developers are hard at work to make it easier to use)
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I'm not sure why they switched to Quassel as the default IRC client
<Dragnslcr> I've gotten used to it, though. I learn to live with the minor annoyances
<tdapple> I installed kde4 version of konversation from svn, it works very well
<ign0ramus> tdapple, does you version allow for right-clicking on nicks in the chat window?
<ralmar> Hey guys. I installed kubuntu-deskpto package on top of my Ubuntu 9.04 installattion. about a couple weeks ago. However the last time i booted up I noticed I was presented with the kubuntu loading screen. Not my usual Ubuntu boot up screen, even though my default desktop environment is gnome. Why could this be and how can I change it ? Thanks
<ign0ramus> ralmar, are you using gdm to login?
<ralmar> ign0ramus. Im sorry, what is gmd? gnome desktop manager?
<ChrisTwitty> Can I get some help installing kubuntu on my netvista
<ralmar> When I login I see the usual login screen I have always seen with Ubuntu (gnome)
<ign0ramus> ralmar, well, firstly, what do you mean, 'loading screen'?
<ign0ramus> ralmar, where it says (K)Ubuntu, and there's the progress bar?
<ralmar> ign0ramus, exactly
<tdapple> how does one get to the akonadi console?
<ign0ramus> ralmar, not that i don't want to answer your question directly, but does this cause any issues for you at all?
<ralmar> well.. no.. but I find it extremely weird that this happened all of a sudden. And I am worried something malicious might be the cause
<ign0ramus> ralmar, i highly doubt that is the case.  do you have the package "kubuntu-artwork-usplash" installed?
<ralmar> ign0ramus, yes. I do
<ralmar> is there any way to see when I installed that?
<ign0ramus> ralmar, this used to work, but what does "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so" do for you?
<ralmar> There are 2 alternatives which provide `usplash-artwork.so'.
<ralmar>   Selection    Alternative
<ralmar> -----------------------------------------------
<ralmar>           1    /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntu.so
<ralmar> *+        2    /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so
<ralmar> Press enter to keep the default[*], or type selection number
<ign0ramus> ralmar, well there you go... you obviously have the Kubuntu splash screen selected.  Change it if you wish.
<ralmar> I see the kubuntu one is set as default.. But I had never seen that splash screen until a few minutes ago
<ign0ramus> ralmar, i don't know if it was an update that changed this or you (by accident), but that is how you change it back.
<ralmar> ign0ramus,  well thanks a bunch for your help. Is there any way to know when a specific package was installed?
<ign0ramus> ralmar, yes there is.. but i cannot remember it off the top of my head... it's either an apt or dpkg command.
<ign0ramus> ralmar, i can look around for you, but i'm sure someone here knows the answer
<ralmar> ign0ramus, I´ll just look it up. You´ve already helped me enough :)
<ign0ramus> ralmar, np... i know it wasn't a huge issue, but little stuff like that bugs the hell out of me, too :)
<ign0ramus> ralmar, synaptic has a 'history' feature that shows when packages were installed, but i would like to know the command this is calling...
<fornix> probably the command is apt-cache
<ign0ramus> ralmar, "sudo less /var/log/apt/term.log" seems to be somewhat helpful, but i'm sure this is another command.  fornix is on the right track...
<ralmar> ign0ramus,  and fornix, thanks a lot, really. The history thing was really useful. I just opened the synaptic package manager and wen to "File" then "History" and I was able to see all the packages I have installed, sorted by date. Anyway, I was able to find the following command a couple mins before you told me that ;). ls -tl /var/lib/dpkg/info/ | less shows the installed packages sorted by date. Hope that helps others too.
<yao_ziyuan> pressing alt+f2 no longer invokes the Run dialog
<yao_ziyuan> which app didn't i run in the first place?
<edoceo> After upgrading to Jaunty my /dev/cdrom is no longer working
<ign0ramus> ralmar, good to hear :)
<edoceo> I can eject and `eject -t` to manipulate dirve but if I try to mount I get mount /dev/sr0 unknown device
<yao_ziyuan> also, ctrl+esc doesn't work now
<ign0ramus> yao_ziyuan, do you have desktop effects enabled?
<yao_ziyuan> ign0ramus: yes
<ign0ramus> yao_ziyuan, if you disable them, does alt+f2 work? (known issue)
<yao_ziyuan> no
<ign0ramus> yao_ziyuan, hmmm.. lemme see
<ign0ramus> yao_ziyuan, what if you run "krunner" from terminal?
<yao_ziyuan> ign0ramus: error messages
<yao_ziyuan> ign0ramus: and exit.
<yao_ziyuan> ign0ramus: 5 lines of error messages. should i paste here?
<ign0ramus> yao_ziyuan, that's an issue then.  you can pastebin the error, or try to purge and re-install the package.
<yao_ziyuan> ign0ramus: http://pastebin.com/m3365dce0
<ralmar> ign0ramus, It turns out I installed the splash screen on april 29th, along with the rest of the kubuntu-desktop package. I guess it changed my default splashcreen and in almost 2 weeks I guess its possible that every time i booted up I walked away and never saw the splash screen..
<ign0ramus> ralmar, LOL
<yao_ziyuan> i'll first restart kde
<ign0ramus> edoceo, is /dev/sr0 your drive?
<edoceo> ign0ramus: yep - can see it assigned in dmesg - cleaning some udev rules now - hope that will help
<ign0ramus> edoceo, ok, try that first.  post back if that doesn't fix it.
<edoceo> have to wait 120m for my drive array in that machine to rebuild too....
<ign0ramus> edoceo, ouch.  i will definitely be snoring by then :)
<ign0ramus> edoceo, stupid question, but have you created a mount point if you are manually mounting?
<edoceo> ign0ramus: yes - mount point created - research points to udev or crappy drive (hope not, it's new!)
<ign0ramus> edoceo, sorry for asking, but you never know.  see if udev issues are to blame - you're doing everything rihgt
<ign0ramus> *right
<edoceo> I've never see anything like this since bugs in 2.1 (a thoussand years ago)
<ign0ramus> edoceo, 2.1 of what?
<edoceo> of linux
<ign0ramus> edoceo, the actual kernel?  that *was* a while ago!
 * edoceo goes to watch simpsons while md rebuilds...
<rich_> ?how do i find where my wifi driver is locate? in ubuntu hardy
<rich_> i used ndisgtk on install so i dont know the name
<rich_> dev/dri/card0 is that my wi card driver???
<jonnn> how do i list all the rooms?
<ner0x> How do i set up apache2 to run cgi scripts?
<ner0x> Commands are a bit different on kubuntu.
<oblique> awesome
<oblique> whats up
<oblique> anyone have a nvidia 6150 le that will give me higher resolutions
<oblique> er drivers*
<zayx> hey can anyone answer a question regarding kwrite?
<zayx> quiet room tonight
<keyser_soze> zayx: just ask, don't ask to ask
<leinadplus> word
<leinadplus> still seeing if anyone can guide me to some nvidia drivers
<zayx> ok why does kwrite print the first line of text at a smapper size than the rest of the document?
<leinadplus> specifically for a ge forvce 6150le
<zayx> ouch
<leinadplus> eh?
<zayx> i think you are stuck digging through archives for that one
<nikeboy> anyone know how the edit the panels that are displays in UNR mode in jaunty???
<leinadplus> hrm
<leinadplus> google?
<leinadplus> shit sux
<nikeboy> i've managed to remove the notification area (wireless, bluetooth, battery etc) in unr mode... but works fine in classic/desktop mode...
<zayx> sorry  smapper=smaller
<keyser_soze> zayx: I'm going to guess that that's actually a printing error, not a kwrite error
<oblique> ah whack
<zayx> sorry by printing im refering to printing on screen
<keyser_soze> zayx: that is a messed up problem - which version of kubuntu?
<zayx> 4.2.2 and 4.2.3
<zayx> but it is kwrite rc1
<zayx> the actual font size box is blank until the second line of text is input
<keyser_soze> zayx: sorry, I'm still on kde 3.5
<keyser_soze> zayx: very strange error
<zayx> then it automatically switches to 12
<licjuancarlos> spanish?
<keyser_soze> zayx: anything in the forums?
<licjuancarlos> alguien habla español?
<keyser_soze> ubottu: !sp | licjuancarlos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<zayx> couldnt find anything through google etc.
<keyser_soze> ubottu: sp | licjuancarlos
<licjuancarlos> ok
<keyser_soze> ubottu: spanish | licjuancarlos
<ubottu> licjuancarlos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<licjuancarlos> gracias
<licjuancarlos> muy amable
<zayx> im assuming its a bug in kwirt but i havent been able to find anything confirming it.
<keyser_soze> zayx: the question is how many other folks are having this problem (if any)
<zayx> thats what im trying to find out
<zayx> i have the same problem on both my desktop and laptop
<adna> weird cant resize window bug. assistance?
<oblique> hrm
<zayx> quassel really ought to add a right click on name > response option :/
<adna> 9.04
<zayx> video drivers/compositing?
<murtletheturtle> hello
<murtletheturtle> Do you think P2P will eventually overpower the tradiational server?
<RootRay> hello
<RootRay> anyone know how to prevent akonadi from starting up in kde?
<murtletheturtle> shell script itRootRay
<murtletheturtle> there is a price for free software
<murtletheturtle> what is that akon program?
<murtletheturtle> what does it do, it might have options in the preferences area
<RootRay> hell, i dont know what it is, it's just there and it's annoying
<RootRay> takes a lot of memory too
<mandingoceo> how do i remove the nvidia restricted drivers from the terminal
<murtletheturtle> type, jobs in console
<murtletheturtle> see if its there
<mandingoceo> nothing happend
<mandingoceo> im trying to go back to 180.51 but i can only do it from the term
<mandingoceo> i get the client has the version 180.51 but this kernel module has the version 180.11.
<mandingoceo> so how do i remove the 180.11 ?
<podecoet> Is there a trick to changing a mounted device's icon? I'm able to change the icon for local devices, but not mounted samba shares
<RootRay_> hello, anyone using andlinux?
<dwidmann> Hmm, someone probably should have informed him of the yes command ...
<dwidmann> Wow, I was scrolled up to 3:00 ... I should be more mindful of that ..
<wangchuan> hello
<Guest89277> ign0ramus: Hey there
<Guest89277> ign0ramus: Go to sleep. You have work in the morning.
<Guest89277> ign0ramus: Hello?
<Guest89277> OxDeadC0de: anything new with your system monitor widgets?
<Guest55099> :P
<Guest89277> Good evening everyone.
<Guest89277> Calling it a night.
<JohanSJA> how to configure the gtk setting in kubuntu? the font in firefox is too big? i don't mean the webpages but the menu
<Project-Emerald> Uh, my deskto widget was accidently closed... the widget that shows files on the desktop
<Project-Emerald> and having to go into a folder to get my DESKTOP items is dumb.,, how do I restore it?
<Guest17277> hello my laptop monitor has hardly any brightness, and it looks like when u look at an old GBA in poor light
<mase_work> Guest17277: is the brightness turned down ?
<Guest17277> can anyone help me
<Guest17277> nopde
<mase_work> so powerdevil has it at full brightness ?
<mase_work> what happens if you dim it and then make it lighter again ?
<Guest17277> nothing i think the backlight might be broken
<robin0800> Guest17277: Does your laptop have brightness buttons?
<Guest17277> would my keyboard brightness button work on linux
<Guest17277> i  tried it nothing happeneed
<faileas> it should
<faileas> in theory
<Guest17277> u can't see anything when it is booting up either
<Guest17277> like the intel logo
<Guest17277> this all happened cause the comp shut down unexcpectedly
<Guest17277> u know how the old gba screens react to light, thats whats happening with my laptop
<Guest17277> i know cause i just shoved it into the sunlight and ic an see things
<Guest17277> gota go brekfast
<tdn> Kopete keeps crashing on me. How do I install debugsym packages so that I can produce a meaningful trace?
<tdn> Kubuntu 9.04.
<AustLaw_> is there a remote desktop app installed with kubuntu by default?
<tsimpson> tdn: kdenetwork-dbg
<Guest46202> hello my laptop monitor is broken,  i have to put the screen in bright light to see anything
<Guest46202> can anyone help
<Guest46202> it happened when my laptop turned off suddenly
<udoeverything> Hello, Kubuntu is freezing in KDE4 when I enable desktop effects on my ATI card. Is there a fix? I tried installing 4.2.3, but it didn't help.
<udoeverything> Jaunty
<Guest46202> can anyone help?
<Guest38558> grr
<Guest38558> hello my laptop monitor is broken,  i have to put the screen in bright sunlight to see anything
<metellius> suddenly my xorg.conf started working, was there some xorg fix or similar thing released yesterday/today that is known to break stuff? when I get the lowgraphics mode and ask it to show me the errors, it just gives me an empty box, and the Xorg.0.log has NO error (EE) lines! why does it just break like that?
<metellius> s/started working/stopped working/
<metellius> asking it to start in low-graphics in the dialog just quits and does nothing.
<AustLaw> whats with the package manager not loading descriptions and shit?
<AustLaw> annoying as fuck
<ToreadorVampire> Hey all - trying to configure a network scanner on Kubuntu Jaunty - I had this scanner working just fine on Hardy, but I think I might have forgotten one or more steps to get it working ...
<ToreadorVampire> I remember that I need SANE, and I have xsane installed - but now xsane is telling me there are no scanners available ... I seem to be missing some configuration step that tells it to find a network scanner ... any ideas what I'm missing?
<ToreadorVampire> Hmm, that wasn't good ... that's only the second time I have ever seen kubuntu kpanic :s
<ToreadorVampire> Anyway ... still looking for "what am I missing" to install/configure a network scanner on Jaunty
<MarcoPau> hello, since I upgraded to jaunty, mysqld has been failing loading on boot. I can't find any log for mysql. can you guys help me?
<AustLaw_> how do I show the pid in krunner?
<IronEagle> Hi. Does anyone use networkmanager for mobile broadband connections (kubuntu 9.04)?
<robin0800_> IronEag1e: Tried it but it dosn't work for me
<robin0800_> IronEag1e: It sees the dongle allows you to configure it but it never connects
<IronEag1e> sounds like my problem. i can add a mobile broadband connection but the network manager applet just says "mobile broadband - serial port disconnected"
<IronEag1e> the nm debuginfo just states "deactivating device (reason:2)"
<AustLaw_> is there a fast way to run a command using the current directory of a dolphin window?
<robin0800_> IronEag1e: gnome--ppp works  vwdial works or you can downgrade to the old network manager
<IronEag1e> just found http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6893375&postcount=12  - i've a thinkpad t400 too, so it should work. very strange
<IronEag1e> going to write him an email
<utente> bho
<OxDeadC0de> can anyone tell me why I see a bunch of "-- MARK --" in dmesg?
<OxDeadC0de> every 20 minutes just about on the dot?
<OxDeadC0de> er, /var/logs/messages sorry
<Guest91424> Hey guys sorry for being so noobie, but I tried to install a theme on kubuntu and all that has happened is my taskbar has gone black. I have googled it but can't find any answers!
<Guest91424> (to change the theme i right clicked on the desktop and used appearance settings, i have kubuntu 9.04)
<Guest91424> it's a clean install
<Guest91424> the theme was glassified that i was tryin gto install
<Guest91424> neone?
<robin0800_> Guest91424: You must have settings/ appearence/ desk top effects turned on
<Guest91424> robin0800_ how do i do that? through the kickoff application launcher?
<Guest91424> found it...
<victor___> hi
<robin0800_> Guest91424: Sorry not appearence its desktop you want
<Wazmyn> I upgraded to 9.04 over the weekend, and i have been plagued with filessytem errors had been having to fsck everytime I reboot - is this common?
<Guest91424> robin0800_ ok i enabled desktop effects... right clicking over the desktop and changing the theme still doesn't work - just makes the taskbar black
<vistakiller> no
<vistakiller> normaly you must have one check and not every time
<robin0800_> Guest91424: What colour is your backdrop
<Guest91424> robing0800_ urm i have a picture for my backdrop - that didn't change
<Steve^> Using 9.04, does khotkeys work for anyone?
<Steve^> None of the shortcuts in that section of global shortcuts works for me
<Steve^> Including open terminal
<Guest91424> it just seems a bit broken if the plazma workspace doesn't work our of the box.... you think i have hardware problems?
<Guest91424> ever since trying to install the theme 10 mins ago things have started to go a bit wierd
<robin0800_> Guest91424: Well it works for me out of the box  even default theme  check xorg log pate bin if you like
<Guest91424> robin0800_ hmmm i wonder why it's all gone skitzo then? you think it's something to do with my hardware? all i've done other than try to change the theme is install synaptic and firefox
<Guest91424> or something wrong with my installation?
<stephan_> gh
<Guest91424> oh i have let amarok install updates as well
<Guest91424> and installed the updates to kubuntu
<Guest91424> robin0800_ (thanks for helping btw)
<robin0800_> Guest91424: Check the Xorg log
<Guest91424> how might i do that?
<IronEag1e> wtf? i cant use kde anymore.
<robin0800_> Guest91424: systems/ksystems log viewer
<Guest91424> robin0800_ ok i'm there... what am i looking for?
<Guest91424> robin0800_ could it be a problem with my ATI radeon 9200?
<robin0800_> Guest91424: Pastebin Your xorg
<Wazmyn> I upgraded to 9.04 over the weekend, and i have been plagued with filessytem errors had been having to fsck everytime I reboot - is this common?
<Guest91424> robin0800_ http://pastebin.com/d1b942e97
<Guest91424> (if i've done it correctly)
<Wazmyn> This is driving me friggin' crazy. I cna't use my computer for more than a few minutes before file system errors start making everything screw up
<robin0800_> Guest91424: Close thats the sys log I think please pastebin the Xorg log
<Guest91424> ooooo
<Guest91424> sorry
<Guest91424> robin0800_ you're right http://pastebin.com/d70d19008
<robin0800_> Guest91424: Pageflip, Debhmoves and backing stor are all disabled
<Guest91424> robin0800_ thanks for taking the time to help me... i have no idea what you just said. It might as well have been ($*(£ 38473857457487*&*&*&*& are all disabled :)
<Guest91424> robin0800_ looking online it seems lots of people had problems with the ati radeon graphics cards.... you think i need the flgts driver from ati?
<robin0800_> Guest91424: These are lines in your xorg log that state they are disabled
<Guest91424> robin0800_ oh ok
<Guest91424> robin0800_ do i need to enable them?
<robin0800_> Guest91424: Try it it may not work
<Guest91424> robin0800_ i'll give it a go .. .thanks
<Guest91424> robin0800_ you think installing the ati drivers might help?
<AustLaw> how do I make dolphin display hidden files?
<AustLaw> .blah
<ilkin_> what about office 2007?
<ilkin_> i lost internet connection sorry
<IronEag1e> hm. what do i have to move/delete to resett all kde settings for a given user? .kde, .kderc... and what else?
<robin0800_> Gu est91424: They don.t start the X server on my laptop
<tsimpson> AustLaw: View -> Show hidden files
<AustLaw> ah :P
<AustLaw> also, is there a fast/easy way to open a terminal in current dolphin directory?
<tsimpson> seems not
<tsimpson> only on right-click of a directory, but not the current directory
<AustLaw> that should be like a big red button :X
<AustLaw> anyway to get the terminal panel in dolphin to display side by side, rather than on bottom?
<ilkin_> it seem no any way to open docx in kubuntu? ha
<khear> will KDE 4.2.3 eventually be in updates or backports for jaunty, or will it just be available in the separate PPA?
<AustLaw> it would be like 100000000x better if I could put the terminal on the right of the dolphin window D:
<tty17> how many zeros was that, AustLaw?
<AustLaw> 0
<tty17> O.o
<AustLaw> I want a terminal file browser attached :X
<AustLaw> and when I single click on something, it pastes it in the terminal, that would be sexy
<tty17> that would be nice
<tty17> you should write it
<tty17> oh also
<tty17> is the file open dialog box in kde 4.2 pretty much unchanged from 3.5 or have I broken sommething?
<AustLaw> yeah, I have no idea, I downloaded linux 2 days ago :o
<tty17> hehe ok
<AustLaw> there a way to edit the colors of plasma themes?
<AustLaw> a trivial way that is
<salah> salut
<Guest14825> Hey guys! I'm having some real trouble with my attempt to migrate to linux... I have tried all three *buntu's and have been trying to make my ati radeon 9200 work as well as in windows but to no avail. Anyone got any thoughts?
<Guest14825> youtube is slow, i can't use desktop themes succesfully, and 3d games are painfully slow :(
<jussi01> Guest14825: try the LTS - 8.04
<jussi01> LTS means long term support, so you should be fine
<Guest14825> jussi01 LTS - 8.04? does that mean a different version of buntu?
<jussi01> yeah, it means the 8.04 version, which is supported longer term
<Guest14825> oh ok so i reinstall 8.04 buntu?
<Guest14825> and it should magically work? please let this be true jussi01 :)
<jussi01> Guest14825: nothings magical - I have a 9250 and 8.04 worked very well with it... thats all
<Guest14825> jussi01 but my linux world may suddenly start working? beautiful!
<Guest14825> i'll give it a go
<Guest14825> thanks
<Guest14825> now is the best way to create a new live-usb or can i do it from inside 9.04?
<Guest14825> jussi01 when i'm in 8.04 is it better to use the default drivers or install the propriatary to get it working properly?
<ionut_> salz
<jussi01> Guest14825: the 9200 doesnt use the proprietry driver
<ionut_> care ma ajuta shi pe mine plz :((
<Guest14825> jussi01 thanks so much for helping! i've been trying to work that out for 3 days
<jussi01> Guest14825: you could have just read it on the niary driver page ;)
<jussi01> binary*
<Guest14825> jussy01 i've been reading it and rereading it over and over. i think i've lost the capacity to understand english :)
<jussi01> !tab | Guest14825
<ubottu> Guest14825: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Guest14825> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> Guest14825: from the binary driver page:
<jussi01> If you have an ATI Radeon 9500 or newer (including thx X-series, such as x300, x1600, etc, an Xpress 200, or a Radeon HD card), then you can use the restricted fglrx drivers: BinaryDriverHowto/ATI.
<Guest14825> jussi01: look at me l33t hacker skillz
<Guest14825> jussi01:  and so 9.04 doesn't gel too well with the old radeon 9200 cards?
<Guest14825> jussi01: it's all new and stuff?
<jussi01> Guest14825: Im not sure, but I know there was a large change to xorg, and I have it working well on 8.04.
<Guest14825> jussi01:  yeah that's probably it
<Guest14825> jussi01:  that fits in with all the reading i've been doing
<Guest14825> jussi01:  thanks for helping - cos i love linux i just want it to work!
<Guest14825> jussi01: and i was at my witts end :P
<NetersLandreau> i too am having problems with kubuntu 9.04 and xorg and the intel 945GM card.. i cannot get the screen to display properly
<jussi01> NetersLandreau: have you read the release notes?
<NetersLandreau> i had no problems with kubuntu 8.10
<jussi01> !releasenotes | NetersLandreau
<ubottu> NetersLandreau: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<NetersLandreau> thx jussi01, that is giving me some options
<jussi01> NetersLandreau: yw
<tdn> Why can't I use ½ as a short cut for yakuake?
<pushrax> hi all.  Has anyone else got 4 linux kernel related updated blocked in kpackage updater?
<vbgunz> I swear I dont ever remember saving a file in vim sometimes taking so long... what happened? I notice this happens a lot :(
<tdn> Why does Konqueror not understand SSL certificates, when I go to http://sikkerhed.org/files/certificates/ca.sikkerhed.org.crt, it asks me what to do with the file. Why not just ask me if I trust the certificate? Or open it in a crypto manager of some sort?
<tdn> I installed SMPlayer and first time I started it, I got this error: The version of MPlayer (1.0rc2) installed on your system is obsolete. SMPlayer can't work well with it: some options won't work, subtitle selection may fail... Please, update your MPlayer.
<tdn> If SMPlayer needs specific version of mplayer, why was this not installed also?
<sony> hey  guys anyone know how i increase my display resolution in xforcevesa mode
<santiago> no idea! see xorg.cong in /etc/X11/
<alonea> what are some good messenger programs besides pidgin? I can't get pidgin to work anymore.
<tdn> alonea, Kopete.
<tdn> alonea, sudo apt-get install kopete
<alonea> I think I tried that one once and could not figure it out. but I will look again.
<alonea> ok, I am lost, I think it might be a problem with my system. I can't connect to any messenger service still.
<alonea> tried msn, gchat, yahoo, aim...all of them I get connection refused.
<tdn> alonea, must be a network problem.
<alonea> tdn: well, they work fine in windows,  but the last month on linux I can't usually get into any of them on any internet connection. home, school, etc.
<alonea> tdn: I think I just figured it out...I tried an ip blocker and I think its still running even though I told it to never turn on. I even looked under processes and it wasn't listed anymore, but yet it seemed to still be there???? bah...
<marco_> hi guys
<marco_> I need some help
<i3ooi3oo> ok..
<marco_> I have just upgraded to Jauty and I cannot connect to msn with Kopete
<marco_> anyone can help?
<i3ooi3oo> what error are you getting ?
<alonea> speaking of kopete, how I get the annoying pop up box from "Notification from Kopete Messenger" to stop
<marco_> well
<marco_> i3ooi3oo : it just keeps on sayng "connetcting"
<marco_> wait
<marco_> Is tart it from console
<alonea> its hard when I am trying to program and it takes over my screen
<marco_> i3ooi3oo it says "MSN: Error: basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid
<marco_> "
<marco_> what should I do guys
<nado_> hi
<marco_> anyone can help?
<nado_> is there a way to get amarok 1.4? i can't stand the new version that comes out of the box nowadays
<vbgunz> has kubuntu changed vims default "^w =" command? it used to evenly spread my windows across the screen. now it no longer affects any of the windows widths :/
<Dragnslcr> alonea- Kopete uses the same notification system as every other KDE4 program. You can change them in Settings -> Configure Notifications
<alonea> Dragnslcr: I see where I got confused, I thought the check boxes were for all notifications, not just one...had to got through every one and turn it off. Never used kopete before. so I was a little bit lost
<robin____> nado_: I think you have to uninstall amarok, download the .deb for 1.4 and install the deb file
<alonea> Dragnslcr: and the notifications settings were only in the main box and I kept looking under configure and the other settings places from the chat boxes
<GRiD> hi, is it possible to setup a static ip for my wifi link? having trouble.
<marco_> help anybody_
<Dragnslcr> The notification system tray was supposed to be improved for KDE 4.2, but obviously it isn't done yet
<Dragnslcr> The stacked notifications definitely get annoying when they fill the entire side of the screen. It was supposed to be fixed to be a single small window with a Next button
<nado_> robin____: I would, but i can't find a source for that...
<nado_> ah, found something, I'm gonna try that out now...
<desafinado> jumpy touchpad :(
<marco_> thx for help guys.-....
<tdn> I get annoying pop up notifications from Kopete each time a contact goes online/away/etc. How do I disable these useless notifications from Kopete?
<robin____> tdn: Settings->configure notifications and uncheck "contact goes online"
<tdn> robin____, under Configure?
<robin____> tdn: settings->"configure notification"
<tdn> robin____, thanks.
<contrast> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<chris__> hey all so i got a question i was reading some stuff that has said dual monitor support setup stuff got left out of kubuntu?
<chris__> i am looking to disable mirroring
<mariuz> kde 4.2.3 for kubuntu ? anyone
<robin____> mariuz: there is a ppa for 9.04 with kde4.2.3
<mariuz> ok thanks
<robin____> mariuz: see http://www.kubuntu.org/ for more information
<mariuz> got it , it wasn't there when the kde release was out http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3
<crichardso> robin____ where is the pgp key for adding that to pkg manager
<afeijo> my kubuntu 9 dont play dvd disks :( I try with mplayer, kaffeine and dragon
<afeijo> which other prog can I test?
<robin____> afeijo: make sure you have both kubuntu restrited extras and the meditbuntu packages installed
<afeijo> I dint have the restricted, I'm installing now
<afeijo> robin____: medibuntu.org?
<afeijo> kubuntu 9.04 = dapper?
<Pici> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<Pici> !6.06
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<afeijo> ok
<afeijo> jaunty ;)
<robin____> crichardso:you mean the kde4.2.3 ppa?
<tdn> In Settings -> Appearance -> Windows. How do I edit the available themes? For example Ozone?
<afeijo> when I start my machine, numlock is on but the numeric keys isnt, I have to press numlock key, the light remains on, than the numeric keys works :p
<afeijo> O looked at System Settings to see if there any option, I didnt find
<robin____> tdn:system settings->advanced->desktop the details
<robin____> tdn:desktop theme*
<tdn> robin____, ok.
<robin____> afeijo:system settings->keyboard & mouse->numlock on kde startup
<tdn> robin____, I cannot see that I can edit anything there.
<robin____> tdn: if everything is correct you can chose a theme for diferent item
<somekool> anyone saw his systray icon disapearing since the upgrade to 9.04 jaunty ?
<robin____> tdn:but I think if you really wan't to edit the theme's you will have to create a new theme
<tdn> robin____, hmm... Ok. Really? Even Windows from back to 98 or so lets me edit themes myself. :(
<robin____> somekool: did you upgraded to kde 4.2 before, with the upgrade to 4.2 some plasma widget got changes, try if you can readd the systray.
<robin____> but I've got to go now
<robin____> bye
<tdn> robin____, is there no tool for editing these files?
<somekool> i was already using 4.2.2 under 8.10
<chris__> is there a bug in kubuntu with dual monitors? i cant seem to get it to stop mirroring
<somekool> i tried to remove and readd the systray
<ChrisTwitty> can I install kubuntu onto this computer     http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/quickPath.do?quickPathEntry=2179XX7
<kennethaar> Hi. Is Copy to RAM possible when Kubuntu is installed on the hardisk?
<kennethaar> Anyone else gotten TimeVault to work?
<nameiner> ChrisTwitty: your link doesn't show an actual computer. Just post what you got/will get
<ChrisTwitty> Original description: Intel Pentium III 800MHz (256KB), 128MB, 20GB IDE HDD, Desktop (2x2), SiS 630 2X AGP, CD-RW, 56K modem, SiS 10/100 integrated Ethernet, Windows Me
<ChrisTwitty> NetVista all-in-one
<ChrisTwitty> IBM
<kennethaar> !copy2ram
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copy2ram
<kennethaar> ram
<kennethaar> !ram
<ubottu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<sony> guys whats new in kubuntu 9.04
<nameiner> ChrisTwitty: I'm not sure about the graphics adapter but else I see no problem with that configuration
<nameiner> ChrisTwitty:  you can always try with the Desktop CD if everything works
<ChrisTwitty> thats what I'm going to try now
<ChrisTwitty> thanks for your help
<nameiner> if the CPU is to slow for the KDE desktop you can try Xubuntu
<eurythmia> I added to entries to my $PATH in ~/.bashrc, specifically: "export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/.progs/bin:$HOME/.bin"  ... when I go to run the programs located in those directories from bash, all is good, but when I use the kde run dialog (accessed via alt+F2) those directories are not part of the searched path. How might I remedy this? I'm using Jaunty with kde 4
<eurythmia> nameiner, lxde is also nice, and quite snappy.
<nameiner> eurythmia: just checking out screen shots, it looks very good, gotta try it out
<crichardso> bummer i was hoping with the kde updates my dual monitors would be fixed :<
<afeijo> can I use apt-get to install mediabuntu?
<edoceo> I've tried to create adevice at /dev/md0 to be my raid1 device - when I reboot my machine it comes back as /dev/md_d0 with only one physical device attached
<edoceo> What happended to md?
<afeijo> my apt-get dont install w32codecs, it say that I need to install it thru other package??
<afeijo> hey, dvd working!! libdvdcss2 solved ;)
<sharkk> hi, i have installed kubuntu 9.04 and the flash plugin didn't work well, it doesn't play the audio... someone know how to solve it?
<sony> guys what are the chances of a graphic card frying itself in a laptop
<Dragnslcr> sony- definitely greater than zero
<sony> thats some reply man well mine did that today
<Amarok__> synaptic or adept the better package manager ?
<chaadaev> synaptic in my opinion
<Dragnslcr> KDE4 version of Adept isn't all that good. KPackageKit is the default in 9.04, and it works well enough
<Amarok__> and hows kpackage kit compared to synaptic coz i havent tried 9.04
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Amarok__> hi blueskaj
<chaadaev> hi
<BluesKaj> hi Amarok__
<Dragnslcr> I haven't used Synaptic. I try to be a good little KDE user and stick with KDE programs as much as possible
<Dragnslcr> KPackageKit can install packages, and the search isn't broken like it is in Adept, so it works well enough for me
<BluesKaj> synaptic is very helpful with dependencies and fixing broken apps , if adept culd do the same it would be more helpful
<Amarok__> and what about the new irc client in 9.04
<Dragnslcr> Quassel? It works
<Dragnslcr> Has its fair share of relatively minor annoyances, but it does its job
<crichardso> ya i am using it
<Amarok__> well to be honest i really liked konversation
<crichardso> it is alright i still like my xchat better though
<crichardso> only major annoyance i have found in the 9.04 kde is dual monitor gui is missing things from what i can tell
<crichardso> so i cant use the gui to create extended desktop ect
<Amarok__> hmm..
<eurythmia> crichardso, you could try arandr or grandr
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr: kpackage kit is broken on my setup , but adept works great :)
<Dragnslcr> Broken how?
<eurythmia> crichardso, in System Settings->Display there's an entry there for each DVI out I have ... you *should* be able to extended desktop using that (I don't have another monitor to test with though.
<eurythmia> )
<BluesKaj> 9.04 is not working out for me ...toom any things wrong , bash scipts don't see apps in /usr/bin
<BluesKaj> google earth crashes
<Amarok__> i was just cheking 9.04 screenshots anyone elese thinks the new panel looks a lot like vista taskbar
<Dragnslcr> Bash not seeing stuff in /usr/bin is probably a PATH issue
<crichardso> eurythmia: u mean krandrtray?
<tty17> anybody know why okular is displaying pdfs properly apart from a ~100x100px square in the top right
<tty17> which it moves up by about 50px
<erick> hello
<Amarok__> hello erick
<erick> how are you
<Amarok__> well guys i gotta go got a big day coming up tommorow
<Amarok__> i am good erick
<eurythmia> crichardso, no, I don't. I mean using the "replacement for kcontrol"
<Amarok__> but i have to leave
<erick> nice and where are you coming from
<crichardso> eurythmia: that just opens up the krandrtray thing
<erick> hey guys, does anybody come from Costa rica
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr: yes it's a path issue but why did it happen ...makes no sense to me
<eurythmia> crichardso, does it look like this: http://imagebin.ca/view/NNY3EaH.html ?
<crichardso> eurythmia: http://yfrog.com/7asnapshot1np
<eurythmia> ah, yes.
<Dragnslcr> Bleh, Flash plugin is incredibly broken
<crichardso> eurythmia: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=3102967.0
<eurythmia> crichardso, k. Sorry then, I can't help anymore at the moment (not while I'm at work, anyway)
<crichardso> no worries mate i can live with it for a while
<erick> hola maco
<patrick__> f
<patrick__> what is this?
<genii> patrick__: This is the Kubuntu linux support channel
<patrick__> oh
<patrick__> i see
<patrick__>  got to run!
<skovierovci> Hi all, I have some trobles with adding a new disc to fstab: I have added a new line where is written: /dev/sdb1 /home/somebody defaults 1 1, and everybody can read this disc but only root can change/add files. Does anybody know why?
<genii> skovierovci: the /home directory is where everyone's home directories are housed, and is a system directory, owned by root.  /home/somename is a specific user's dir and should be owned by them. Likely you would want to mount sdb1 to /home   and not /home/somename
<tobi_> Hey Folks ... I configured my eth0 with pppoeconf. Normally it should connect automaticaly while booting, but it doesn't. To get online access I have to run "sudo poff dsl-provider" and after that "sudo pon dsl-provider" ... what's wrong?
<toster> тест
<yaa_> could anybody help me
<yaa_> sound disappeared
<yaa_> http://pastebin.com/f7ce91c42
<yaa_> cat user.log  | grep -i audio | pastebinit
<FFForever> Hello people
<usuario_> hhh
<FFForever> i installed kubuntu-desktop but i don't have knetwork manager (don't know why....), and i have no way to configure my wifi..., i installed knetworkmanager but it refuses to connect me to my network =\
<jussi01> FFForever: on 9.04?
<FFForever> yeah
<chaadaev> FFForever:
<chaadaev> try wicd
<jussi01> FFForever: and you still have ubuntu as a base?
<xjjk> FFForever: try plasma-widget-network-manager (I think that's what it'scalled
<xjjk> knetworkmanager is there, but deprecated... I'm not sure whether it works
<xjjk> the plasma applet is the new way that's getting all the development and support
<jussi01> FFForever: you can also use gnomes one if its still installed - press alt+f2 and type: nm-applet
<SpamInaCan> a warning it would kill my gnome networkmanager would have been nice!!!
<dkkong> Every since I've installed Intrepid, I've got a 0hz refresh rate that can't be changed. What gives?
<dcx> Hi
<toster_> dkkong, set modeline in xorg.conf
<dcx> Anyone, I can't hear anysound from my internet browsers
<FFForever> how do i make it use gtk to display gnome apps and not qt?
<dcx_> Hi
<FFForever> Hi
<dcx_> I have a question
<dcx> I don't know why I can hear everysound, but those that come out of my internet browser.
<dcx> I have two sound cards on my computer, One is integrated on my motherboard, and I don't use it.
<dcx> How can I unistall it? Or at least, set my other card as the default?
<FFForever> very carefully?
<FFForever> you can unsolder the integrated one but i don't think that will help you to much :D
<toster_> dcx, u can disable it in BIOS
<dcx> :) I couldn't find the option.
<toster_> tell me motherboard model name
<toster_> i'll try 2 find, or u can ask google :)
<dcx> Ok
<dcx> I got it
<dcx> ;)
<dcx> Thank you so much!!!
<dcx> cat /proc/asound/modules
<toster_> :D
<shaihu> hello, i'm stuck with nvidia drivers
<shaihu> can somebody give me some advice
<grog> how am i supposed to know which device under /dev is the cdrom ?
<grog> if media players make the end user find the device, how am i suppose to know which device is it ?
<grog> dmesg | grep dvd
<grog> im letting an upgrade to jaunty
<grog> i hope the upgrade doesent screw everything up.
<mmo|> Anyone else having problems with bluetooth in 9.04? I have tried connecting two phones (to use as remote) but none of them can be seen by kubuntu...
<RizR> can't fullscreen youtube videos. full screen just shows slightly larger than original vid with rest of screen blank. (nvidia+dual-head+nonfree_flash)
<powerlink> salut tout le monde!!
<giorgio> hi
<powerlink> h
<powerlink> hi
<hbbk> hi
<hbbk> a question about jaunty and kaffeine : how to disable screensaver when playing videos with kaffeine ?
<kramersmachine> opened
<tjingboem> i have a home partition formatted in ext3 and i want to keep the data
<tjingboem> can i assign ext4 to that partition when i want to install Kubuntu?
<tjingboem> with the option "no formatting"?
<grog> why is the laptop battery going down even when plugged in ?
<ubuntu_> ?
<grog> why is the laptop battery going down even when plugged in !!!!!!!! im running out of battery.
<Dragnslcr> tjingboem- I believe you can use the ext4 driver for an ext3 partition and get some of the benefits of ext4, but I don't know of a way to convert an ext3 partition to ext4 without reformatting it
<grog> why does the battery icon at the tray say "battery not present"  WHEN IT IS !!!!
<tjingboem> Dragnslcr, i better use ext2 too then? I do see another way to perserve my home...
<tjingboem> what option should i choose for my home partition (ext3) yo remain untouched but to be the home for kubuntu 9.04?
<khear> will KDE 4.2.3 eventually be in updates or backports for jaunty, or will it just be available in the separate PPA?
<afeijo> anyone have a itouch?
<jussi01> afeijo: ipod touch?
<afeijo> yes
<afeijo> jussi01: what kubuntu app can I use to manage the musics and stuff?
<jussi01> !ipod-touch
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<afeijo> thanks :)
<jussi01> :)
<afeijo> my ipod touch just arrived, I have to plug it in usb and leave charging until I can use it? ahhh :(
<tis_me> does anyone know if /var/log/btmp should have permissions 664 or 660?
<FFForever> anyone know if 7.04 used alsa or pulse audio?
<tobi> I cannot change etc/network/interfaces. What rights do I need for that? sudo, operator?
<kamil> hey, i have a question
<kamil> how i must configure SAMBA to work with windows xp?
<kamil> i mean ptinter and discs from linux running in workgroup in windows xp
<carpii> man smbclient
<carpii> also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<merlin37> i am seeing that 9.04 is still a little buggy has anyone else seen this
<carpii> yes
<tis_me> tobi: simply, yes. To be sure you can edit the file, do so as root (sudo su -)
<tobi> tis_me: I will try, merci!
<jason_froebe> on kde 4.2 (kubuntu 9.04), looking for a way to lock the screen but don't blank the screen or start a screensaver. anyone know how?
<tis_me> I tried 9.04, there were still too many broken issues, I reinstalled 8.04, it will be supported longer anyways
<yamishi> has anyone used the webmin?
<hbbk> again question about jaunty and kaffeine : how to disable screensaver when playing videos with kaffeine ?
<merlin37> ok i am having problems with my 8.14 linux image 2.6.27-7 generic 22mb it wont update says cant make backup
<tis_me> jason_froebe: you want nobody to be able to change things but still see what you're working on?
<froggles> hiya
<valued_customer> I've just got a new machine and dropped my Kubuntu drive into it. How do I set the proper resolution?
<valued_customer> The current resolution is so low I can't even log into a session - the <OK> button is off the screen, so it can't be selected.
<jason_froebe> tis_me - yup, it is just to be a display - monitoring of servers and such
<froggles> im just upgraded to 9.04  i installed plamoids Network Manager.  how is it that Backtrack 3 can work with my atheros wifi card and connet to my router, but kubuntu cant.
<tis_me> hbbk: DSMP suspend has got to be somewhere in kaffine's config, sorry I can't help more use mplayer which is AWESOME.
<froggles> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<merlin37> ok i am having problems with my 8.14 linux image 2.6.27-7 generic 22mb it wont update says cant make backup
<froggles> thast lspci
<froggles> merlin37: what's it
<merlin37> its a kernel update
<froggles> mabey you dont have permissions.   are you updating as root ?
<eurythmia> in osx you can have widgets show up when you move your mouse to some corner of the screen, is there a way to do this with plasmoids? (sorry, pretty new to kde4)
<merlin37> it does not need root it says
<merlin37> let me run it again and i will copy to you
<tis_me> valued: in /etc/X11/, mv xorg.conf xorg.conf~  # system will make new xorg.conf from hardware explore or just figure it out on the fly (8 times out of 10) :)
<froggles> why is it that backtrack 3 can see wlan0 but kubuntu cant ?
<froggles> not under ifconfig
<valued_customer> I tried running the recovery tool, but it didn't set it right. I'm currently running the Ubuntu live CD - can I save the xorg.conf from there?
<valued_customer> The problem is it's only setting a virtual resolution - it needs to set the screen frequency as well, but I don't know where that's set.
<tis_me> jason: some KISS solutions come to mind, unplug the mouse & KB and take them with you:)
<tis_me> but there has got to be another way
<valued_customer> That is, by default Kubunut seems to set the frequency to 60, but it needs to be 70 or 75.
<froggles> what package is the ath5k driver ?
<merlin37> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' before installing new version
<tis_me> It depends if you're running console or X windows
<merlin37> how do i fix this
<powerlink> hi all
<tis_me> console: stop gpm, and have a daemon capture all keycodes until a pasword is entered
<merlin37> how do i fix this: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' before installing new version
<mfrank> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<tis_me> X: some input blocking program, check google and freshmeat
<tis_me> merlin: check /boot partition size - have you run out of space?
<merlin37> no i have not
<tis_me> then check boot permissions
<merlin37> ok i will check
<merlin37> brb
<powerlink> can somebody explane me (in french) how to uninstal the default graphics driver and instal my nvidia 9600gs driver?
<tis_me> froggles: ath5k is in the kernel from 2.6.27(I think), otherwise you need to get then tar from madwifi and make the modules yourself
<tis_me> I do for my 2.4.24 kernel
<froggles> i am using 2.6.27
<froggles> tis_me: look what i found http://nuclear-imaging.info/site_content/2009/01/30/atheros-5007eg-now-works-in-jaunty-jackalope/
<froggles> that plus plasmoids Network Manager
<powerlink> can somebody explane me (in french) how to uninstal the default graphics driver and instal my nvidia 9600gs driver?
<tis_me> froggles: You may have the same hardware as me (AR2425)
<tis_me> did installing the mentioned package, linux-backports-modules-jaunty update the driver for you?
<patrick__> ntyutuitu6ti8yr5e5768
<zmitya> hi all
<patrick__> burrrrb
<zmitya> I just installed a fresh jaunty
<patrick__> jiiiki
<patrick__> jj
<zmitya> I can't create a panel in my right side of my screen :(
<patrick__> parkhtt
<patrick__> ppphht
<zmitya> just can't drag&drop here :(
<patrick__> ddhrt
<patrick__> ijjh
<patrick__> sibbbuf
<patrick__> what is this?
<patrick__> g76ri7ydsewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwyu7tr5yulk
<patrick__> rftyu7iolkmjhgtfretyuilo,kmhbbbgvfdfrgtyuikljhbvgdsdgjkl
<patrick__> hyutr
<patrick__> 'rgthykilo;p
<david_hh> LOAD"*",8,1
<david_hh> RUN
<patrick__> what are your problems??
<patrick__> hello?
<patrick__> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnjnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnjnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<patrick__> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnjnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnjnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnjnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<david_hh>          (__)
<david_hh>          (oo)
<david_hh>   /-------\/
<deekay_> hi guys... well i got a problem
<deekay_> i know that in 8.10 there was an option to edit the grub with a gui
<deekay_> and now on 9.04 this options does not exist
<deekay_> is there a packet i can install ?
<ChrisTwitty> how long does it take for the install to configure the openssh=client
<Brian__> hey all
<gradecke> hello everybody :) just a quick question to be sure - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 mentions the alternate cd as a possibility to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 directly - does the dvd work as well? or are there any differences?
<Brian__> my partition table has changed, and now im not booting.  i chrooted into my kubuntu install. and did an mdadm --examine --scan > /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf, but i still cant boot.
<Brian__> i think i need a new initrd, right?
<tis_me> gradecke: I tried that alternate, it installs ubuntu (Gnome), and is good if you want RAID, LVM, or encrypted LVM
<jussi01> Brian__: so your grub is pointing at the wrong place, or?
<gradecke> tis_me: will it only install gnome or also upgrade to kde4? (i don't need any extras like raid, but good to know :))
<Brian__> jussi01:  i need to use lilo, and im not positive whats wrong.  when i boot i get kicked out to a console "(initramfs)
<Brian__> seems like it cant find my real root
<deekay_> how do i configure my grub? got kubuntu 9.04
<jussi01> Brian__: hrm, Im not familiar with lilo at all - sorry,
<deekay_> is there any gui there?
<tis_me> well, after you've got a package manager in, you can install kde
<deekay_> do u mean me?
<tis_me> gradecke: doesn't adept-manager offer to upgrade to jaunty periodically -- no disk required
<deekay_> well in 8.10 kubuntu there was an option to edit the grub... how do i edit the grub in 9.04 ?
<tis_me> no deekay
<gradecke> tis_me: I want to upgrade my dad's box, and his connection is just slightly over a 56k modem
<gradecke> that's why I need to take some sort of disc to his place
<deekay_> are u german gradecke?
<gradecke> deekay_: does that change anything :)?
<deekay_> well at www.ubuntuusers.de theres a guide on howto upgrade a distro with cd/dvd
<deekay_> but thats german
<tis_me> deekay: $grub  >root (hd0,4)  >setup (hd0)  >quit # reinstalls grub in MBR with pointer to /boot/grub/menu.lst in hda5  -- alter as necessary
<deekay_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_auf_Jaunty
<gradecke> deekay_: in this case - yes I am german :) (I just searched in english though, normally that's enough :) - thank you
<deekay_> nana dont get me wrong... i dont wanna reinstall grub
<deekay_> gradecke: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_auf_Jaunty
<deekay_> well i just wanted to change the way grub acts like
<deekay_> standard boot = vista
<deekay_> after 3 seconds
<jussi01> !info kgrubeditor | deekay_
<ubottu> deekay_: kgrubeditor (source: kgrubeditor): graphical editor for GRUB boot manager settings. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 250 kB, installed size 760 kB
<tty17> what did kcontrol get renamed to in kde 4?
<deekay_> okay i installed that kgrub thingi
<deekay_> where do i find it now ?
<jussi01> tty17: system settings...
<tty17> jussi01: yeah but what command?
<jussi01> tty17: systemsettings
<deekay_> lol? this time it worked
<deekay_> thanks guys
<deekay_> 10 min ago i installed that and there was no option in system settings
<deekay_> wierd
<tty17> jussi01: thanks man
<deekay_> or is it weird ?
<deekay_> thanks guys :D
<tis_me> gradecke: If you have a 9.04 disk, you can specify it as a repository, and just use the internet for missing files. Otherwise, I don't think a disk will allow an upgrade, just installs
<tis_me> Does anyone know if /var/log/btmp should have permissions 664 or 660?
<deekay_> looks like gradecke is off
<tis_me> yup
<deekay_> well thanks for that kgrubeditor tip... gn8 guys
<MixMasterMike> hi all im trying to install kubuntu 9.04 but after the cd boot and the kubuntu loading message the screen remains black
<MixMasterMike> and no mouse pointer
<MixMasterMike> if i switch to first console with ctrl_alt_f1 i see the normal shell ubuntu@ubuntu$
<MixMasterMike> any hint?
<MixMasterMike> i have a integrated nvidia
<MixMasterMike> no help for me?
<tis_me> if going back to ctrl_alt_f7 doesn't show anything good, check ' sudo tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' those log files are actually quite good for fiding out what's going on
<ricardo__> hi
<Wunderkind> hallo, i've got a slight problem
<Wunderkind> is there anyone here to help me?
<ricardo__> it depends
<ricardo__> whats your issue?
<Wunderkind> just realised, this is kubuntu, not xubuntu...
<Wunderkind> oops
<Wunderkind> do you know anything about xubuntu?
<ricardo__> not much
<ricardo__> im used to ubuntu and kubuntu
<ricardo__> you can try asking anyway
<jussi01> Wunderkind: #xubuntu ;)
<tis_me> if you say what the problem is, and someone can help, they will answer
<Wunderkind> basically when i log in it takes a bit longer than usual to completely finish loading my desktop because it appears to load my gnome desktop as well- my gnome desktop flashes for a couple of seconds, then reverts to my xubuntu set-up
<ricardo__> check out your session managment configuration
<ricardo__> maybe there is a conflict betwen nautilus and xubuntu desktop
<MixMasterMike> anyone with kde4.2.3 can check if konsole can save opened tabs in the profile?
<Wunderkind> i think it may have been nautilus
<Wunderkind> so i've stopped that starting on start up
<Wunderkind> thanks
<ricardo__> you're welcome wunderk
<ricardo__> mixmast
<ricardo__> i have kde 4.2.3
<MixMasterMike> tis_me, the log seems ok
<MixMasterMike> i cant see errors
<MixMasterMike> but the screen remain (light)black
<MixMasterMike> and no pointer on the scree
<nacer> hi
<ricardo__> hi _nacer
<tis_me> MixMasterMike: try a different install disk, live cd, or dvd - whichever
<MixMasterMike> its a live cd
<tis_me> try the dvd
<tis_me> the disk is probably trashed, you may want to reburn another,
<tis_me> you're not even getting to the point where you can do the "check the media"
<afeijo> what? I need to install a VM with windows to use my ipod touch? damn
<carlos> hola
<_naok_> #ubuntu-es
<fred___> problems with sound server pulse
<hbbk> tis_me don't found any dsmp suspend anywhere in kaffeine
<hbbk> I repeat my question for newcomers : again question about jaunty and kaffeine : how to disable screensaver when playing videos with kaffeine ?
<emanuel> Hi all. Does anybody know under what condition the "reply" button would be disabled in kmail message view?
<eschoettler> how can i install a canon printer in kubuntu 9.04?
<tobi__> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<marie_nickname> hi I'm using xubuntu and I'm missing the bottom applications in the bar at the top left-. if i go on add icon there is no option for add application
<tobi__> what is the cmd for checking my usb device?
<mkargar> helloo
<mkargar> Dragon player not show flv,Mp4 ....formats!it play only mpeg!
<mkargar> whats this problem!
<realmatt> is there a program that can take multiple images from a scanner (or other source)  and take a guess at how to best put them together?
<mkargar> please help me!phonon not show mp4 and flv frormat!it play only Audio of file!
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<TefZe1> can someone kick him?
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<realmatt> that term is outdated
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<ubuntu> NiGGeRS
<levidos> wow
<levidos> nice :)
<jussi01> guys, the !ops call is there for a reason...
<hbbk> nobody could answer my screensave/kaffeine question ?
<hbbk> nobody watch movies with kaffeine here ?
<jussi01> hbbk: I use vlc - sorry.
<venik> does anyone know how to view pdf files in Epiphany?  I see nothing when I click on a pdf file there
<realmatt> I use mplayer
<levidos> hello. i;ve been messing with bind9 starting my own dns server, and my computer can't resolve now it's own name... can you help me please?
<hbbk> jussi01 & realmatt you don't have any wild screensaver activation while watching movies with vlc and mplayer ?
<jussi01> hbbk: no.
<realmatt> kbbk: I do not
<hbbk> jaunty ?
<hbbk> that's not fair :)
<realmatt> hbbk: I am using intrepid still
<hbbk> oh I had no proble with intrepid the problem started with upgrading to jaunty
<elliottm> is there a specific place to ask questions about the jaunty kde3 version of kubuntu?
<elliottm> i have no idea how to connect a wireless netork
<katie> does anyone know of a wireless setup tutorial for jaunty?
<Allydede> hi why can i doesnt play mp3 at my amarok player?
<Allydede> i use the german wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_installieren/HDA but its the same problem
<katie> where can I find out how fresh installs of jaunty on an inspiron e1505 work?
<Allydede> anyone here who can help in the part for soundcard?
<beagleburt> G'day evry1 from New Zealand - 10:10am Tuesday 12th May  - Problem: Whilest trying to Upgrade from K-6.06 LTS > K-8.04 LTS, I got "Not enough Free Disk space. The upgrade aborts now.The upgrade needs a total of 1425M free space on disk '/var'.Please free at least an additional 1184M of disk space on '/var'....BUT according to 'Gparted' I only have a total of 996.2M. Also: I only have a total of 47.1M "unallocated" space.HELP!
<firsm> Hi, what are you guys using to make GTK+ apps look like qt4/oxygen apps? gtk-engine-qt just causes all gtk2 apps to segfault.
<ign0ramus> firsm, you mean "gtk-qt-engine"?
<firsm> ign0ramus: yes.
<ign0ramus> firsm, do you also have "gtk-qt-engine-kde4" installed?
<firsm> ign0ramus: Yeah I do
<ign0ramus> firsm, hmmm... what style are you applying to your gtk apps?
<firsm> ign0ramus: qt4 using the switch2 command
<ign0ramus> firsm, have you tried just setting it in System Settings?
<firsm> ign0ramus: Mmh no, didn't know you can do that.
<ign0ramus> firsm, yeah, it's in System Settings > Appearance
<ign0ramus> firsm, also, using qtcurve style actually makes gtk apps look clean
<ign0ramus> "gtk2-engines-qtcurve" and "kde-style-qtcurve" are the packages for that
<ign0ramus> firsm, finally, you know that you must restart kde for the styles to take effect, yes?
<ign0ramus> firsm, if you're still getting segfaults after trying the above options, run gtk apps in terminal for error messages or check the logs
<firsm> ign0ramus: alright thanks, using the system settings seems to work, except that highlighted menu items in gtk+ apps are now black on dark blue and therefore impossible to read, hmm.
<ign0ramus> firsm, but that's not how your qt apps behave?
<firsm> ign0ramus: Indeed
<firsm> ign0ramus: I'll just use qtcuve which seems to always work
<ign0ramus> firsm, strange indeed.  qtcurve is your best bet, imho
#kubuntu 2009-05-12
<SilentSound> im having difficulties installing kubuntu on my computer. I downloaded and burned the iso on the kubuntu website to a cd, put it in my comp and restarted, but now all im getting when i click "Start kubuntu live or install" is a black screen
<phoenixz> Can I say that Kubuntu 9.04 has been one great disappointment please?
<phoenixz> I love linux, love ?ubuntu
<xjjk> phoenixz: eh?
<phoenixz> but 9.04 realy is ridiculous
<Walzmyn> has anybody here used the PPA for kde 4.2.3?
<xjjk> phoenixz: have we chatted about this before...
<phoenixz> xjjk: crashes, instabilities, problems, etc...
<Walzmyn> try some specifics phoenixz
<phoenixz> xjjk: partially :)
<zerothis> ire was in hardy but is source package only in jaunty? How does one install a source package in synaptic or CLI?
<firsm> SilentSound: Same here, the nv driver is pretty buggy and didn't work with my card. Use the alternate cd and make sure to have it not use nv when starting up the first time
<zerothis> phoenixz: agreed, I blame KDE 4
<phoenixz> Walzmyn: Where to start... I just installed kubuntu on various other machines..
<xjjk> zerothis: on the CLI, it's apt-get source <package-name>
<phoenixz> kpackagekit, won't work stable for about 2.5 minutes...
<Walzmyn> I've had file system problems- had to fsck and reinstall. but it seems to be working fine with not useing the 4.2.3 PPA
<xjjk> phoenixz: perhaps... kpackagekit is pretty lame in my opinion already
 * xjjk uses aptitude
<phoenixz> basically, you can't use it to install stuff because it will crashbefore it finishes and since installing stuff is like.. basic, its useless
<kyle_> kubuntu or Vector or linux dream?
<mandingoceo> hey does anyone know what drivers i need to make the remote work that plugs into the hvr-1600
<phoenixz> xjjk: There was adept, whcih had its things, but it rocked.. the stuff they came up with next was lame..
<xjjk> Walzmyn: what does FS problems and the KDE 4.2.3 PPA have to do with each other?
<phoenixz> quassel keeps hogging CPU
<phoenixz> Graph artifacts all over the place
<xjjk> phoenixz: perhaps...
<SilentSound> firsm: I have also a cd for kubuntu 6.06 which i believe is dapper, but it wont install. I click install and it... just dies.(the install i mean)
<xjjk> phoenixz: I guess we come from different camps
<xjjk> I already have a selection of apps I use
<phoenixz> just having it stand there.. doing nothing.. and I see crash after crash of various services..
<xjjk> and whatever Kubuntu changes as "desktop defaults" doesn't affect me much
<xjjk> I still use aptitude, and I still use konversation (even though it's still a KDE3 app)
<firsm> SilentSound: Well the install cd is ridicolous, it doesn't even provide LVM; I recommend the alternate
<Walzmyn> xjjk: i've no idea, that's why i was saking if anybody else had tried to use it
<mandingoceo> hey does anyone know what drivers i need to make the remote work that plugs into the hvr-1600
<ahmos> hi i compiled and installed nvclock ,how i can uninstall it?
<phoenixz> xjjk: well, I try to show off kubuntu.. I install it with co-workers, claiming its stable, efficient, beautiful.. it used to be all that until 9.04...
<firsm> phoenixz: I seriously recommend xfce/xubuntu
<phoenixz> just a standard install won't even let me finish updates before ... crash..
<SilentSound> firsm: whats the alternate?
<zerothis> apt-get source is 'Unable to find a source package'. How dangerous is it to install from pre-jaunty repos?
<zerothis> firsm: here here!
<phoenixz> firsm: Personally, Im a KDE fan.. :) though this crap is really pushing me
<firsm> SilentSound: It's an alternate installation CD without Xorg that let's you do more stuff
<phoenixz> All my friends who use linux report problems.. mainly crashes, X freezes, even kernel panics.. what the hell happened?
<firsm> phoenixz: Linux has become cool. :p
<phoenixz> sure, I use 3rd party repos, fine, blame me... but the rest doesn't and they have the same problems..
<SilentSound> firsm: where do i get somethin like thad?
<phoenixz> firsm: In that case, I like it hot...
<phoenixz> Is there anything known about these problems? Im really not the only one here, but I don't see any publications about it..
<firsm> SilentSound: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/jaunty/ for example.
<phoenixz> Also, this is not an isolated package that has problems.. its all over the place..
<BluesKaj> just installed Jaunty kde3.5 Remix ...just like the old days ! :)
<SilentSound> wait, is there a way to install it from the blackscreen im getting? Im using the latest live cd and all that loads is this thing similar to windows cmd
 * Walzmyn shakes his head at BluesKaj
<firsm> SilentSound: probably if you use different drivers for your video card, but not sure if you do that with the install CD.
<firsm> SilentSound: s/if you do that/how you do that
<calvin> Hallo, ich möchte ein Film (1080p) hier schauen, aber leider laggt es sehr doll! Was kann man tun?
<phoenixz> sound problems too.. phonon - pulse audio is dead here... friend of mine has audio completely dead.. X problems are seen at at least 5 different computers, laptops, desktops, etc.. again, since 9.04
<firsm> phoenixz: Yes audio is a mess on linux, I recommend removing pulse which seems to fix 90% of the problems.
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn: jaunty kde4 was badly broken on my setup, freezes and crashes , unrecognized HW ..this works , to hell with the kde4 eye candy
<zerothis> pulseaudio sucks in all *buntus
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn: jaunty alpha nad beta were much more stable than the final release
<SilentSound> whats the latest stable release?
<phoenixz> Cant we please just fix the basics first, before running off to new stuff? We have the coolest desktop 3d effects ever, best apps, etc.. but sound still is a joke, wifi works if you pray to the penguin, etc..
<firsm> phoenixz: haha, my system freezes regularly when not blacklisting ath5k.
<hagabaka> those are worked on by different people and most of them don't work for ubuntu
<phoenixz> SilentSound: AISI, 8.10 was the latest STABLE release...
<zerothis> actually, I havn't had any WiFi problems since hardy
<kyle_> phoenix ur having audio problems?
<SilentSound> phoenixz: ty
<firsm> What problems is he not having? :-)
<phoenixz> hagabaka: agreed.. but how is it that since 9.04 suddenly so many diferent systems are failing all thogether?
<phoenixz> kyle_: too.. and Im not the only one.
<hagabaka> no idea, sound still works fine for me, and i don't use wifi
<phoenixz> firsm: Yeah, Im rabling right now but its just incredible.. I saw my beloved kubuntu fall from its tower, flat on its face..
<phoenixz> another thing.. I still only have like.. the 10 most basic plasma widgets.. Where the hell are the new ones?
<phoenixz> or, how do I install them? I've installed everything related to plasma, but nothing.. Which makes network configuration a bit difficult to say the least :)
<kyle_> try the gnome alsa mixer
<kyle_> my audio wasnt working at all
<kyle_> every since i got that its been perfect
<SilentSound> is there a way to install the latest one from the console its giving me?
<SilentSound> (live cd)
<firsm> kyle_: the gnome alsa mixer eats 100% cpu here
<kyle_> what?
<kyle_> how?
<firsm> kyle_: don't know, maybe related to having multiple soundcards
<phoenixz> kyle_: yeah but.. isnt it a bit weird that I have to install the GNOME audio mixer for stuff to work? :)
<kyle_> its been perfect to me
<kyle_> yeh well that slinux a free head ache
<kyle_> i love it though
<zerothis> former WiFi problems were: Laptop built-in card not supported. Replacement PCMICA card not supported. 2nd replacement PCMICA card not supported. 3rd replacement PCMICA card not supported. USB WiFi not supported. 2nd Laptop built-in card not supported. 3rd Laptop built-in card not supported. 4th Laptop built-in card not supported. Compile 54 libraries, modules, and apps, ahh haa! Wifi works, B only. Update, Wifi quits working. 
<BluesKaj> well, I hope the devs at canonical and elsewhere who are working on the next release , decide to reflect a bit on the direction this OS is going , because it's running with one flat tire right now and they better slow down , stop and fix this flat  before going any further >
<BluesKaj> bbiab , gonna config wifi
<xjjk> phoenixz: sorry, back
<xjjk> missed the discussion
<phoenixz> xjjk: can you see the history?
<xjjk> phoenixz: reading through it now...
<phoenixz> xjjk: anyway... my basic question is.. what happened? its not one service or system that has problems, they are all over the place.. Its also not just me, Ive seen many differnt people.. audio problems is common, X problems (freezes!) are very common.. All of this happened with 9.04, so what happened?
<kyle_> just classify it as a beta version of the new release
<xjjk> phoenixz: most of this is really well known
<xjjk> audio problems: pulseaudio
<xjjk> way too new... probably should not have been put in ubuntu/kubuntu so soon
<xjjk> X problems, *ESPECIALLY* with Intel graphics
<phoenixz> xjjk: correct, phonon tells me pulse is not working.
<xjjk> there has been major, major changes with the Intel X driver
<kyle_> its all good its still a good os
<xjjk> and in the Linux kernel, with regards to graphics
<Walzmyn> anybody know if these problems are ubuntu as a whole, or just kubuntu?
<phoenixz> xjjk: intel graphs also true
<xjjk> DRI2 and what not
<xjjk> misc. X problems, also due to Xorg 1.6
<kyle_> seems to kubuntu only
<phoenixz> Walzmyn: so far, its *ubuntu AFAIK
 * Walzmyn nods
<xjjk> Walzmyn: sorry ,which problems
<phoenixz> kyle_: pulseaudio actually is a ubuntu audio system, is it not?
<xjjk> phoenixz: really, it's endemic to all Linux distributions using this selection of software
<kyle_> i have no idea
<xjjk> you'll get the same problems with Fedora or Gentoo
<phoenixz> what xjjk says..
<kyle_> i just know i had ubuntu 2 weeks ago and had less problems
<phoenixz> Its just weird that all of this gets together like this..
<phoenixz> makes it very hard for me to convince people to switch to linux :)
<kyle_> linux is hard to get used to
<kyle_> tkaes some time to figure things out
<xjjk> phoenixz: all in all, 9.04 has been the best release in a while IMHO
<kyle_> but all the resources you will need
<xjjk> 8.10 I thought was terrible, mostly because of the KDE3/KDE4 kludginess going on
<phoenixz> kyle_: thats my experience too yeah.. a few weeks ago, it was all cool and riding the waves like ever.. Now I fear an X freeze or other problem around every corner, doenst make for great user experience :)
<xjjk> 8.04 was OK but not as good as 6.06 was
<phoenixz> kyle_: its really not htat hard with just some basic guidance.. it does get hard when things just don't work..
<phoenixz> xjjk: 8.10 actually worked out quite fine for me
<Walzmyn> xjjk: i was refering to everything phoenixz is complaining about
<kyle_> yuppers... but everything can be figured out
<xjjk> Walzmyn: it's not really *ubuntu-specific
<ign0ramus> intel issues are *so* much better if you use the (unsupported) 2.6.30-020630rc5 kernel and a few other tweaks
<phoenixz> kyle_: X freezes? audio problems like that? :) not good..
<Walzmyn> xjjk: yeah, i'm sorta keeping up with the discussion :)
<ign0ramus> really the only thing that kept me on Jaunty
<phoenixz> If Linux / ubuntu wants to be able to get accepted by common users, this stuff really can not happen
<xjjk> ign0ramus: do they have a PPA or something that rebuilds linux-restricted-modules and what not for 2.6.30
<ign0ramus> xjjk, yeah, its the 'xorg-edgers' ppa
<genii> Part of it is everyone rushes to install the intermediate versions between LTS, when these are basically testing ground versions
<phoenixz> ign0ramus: Im listening.. where do I get that kernel?
<xjjk> ign0ramus: ah, cool... didn't know the kernel was in there
<ign0ramus> phoenixz, hang on tutorial coming
<xjjk> genii: I'm not sure whether that makes a difference...
<ign0ramus> rc5 just came out today -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<xjjk> a problem here is that Ubuntu focuses around time-based releases
<Walzmyn> genii: I wanted to stay on the LTS, but there was so much software that was not gettin gupdated that I wanted to use
<xjjk> for non and LTS releases
<phoenixz> ign0ramus: I also read about a PPA where there was a new kernel that has kernel mode switching or something, which also had updated intel drivers AND should be a lot more stable..
<phoenixz> ign0ramus: is that the same one?
<xjjk> other distributions have a "when it's ready" attitude
<xjjk> or are rolling, like arch/gentoo
<ign0ramus> phoenixz, i don't know anything about kernel mode switching :/
<Walzmyn> xjjk: yeah, like debian, which has a new version every decade?
<Zengol> Is there a way to restore GRUB after a different OS whiped it out?
<phoenixz> xjjk: sure, I can imagine.. but then they need to make simple decisions.. is it ready? great, we take it.. not ready ? next release! These intel drivers are a joke and should never have been used.. they should have stayed a kernel behind then if needed..
<xjjk> Walzmyn: Debian is sort of both, IMHO...
<xjjk> "stable" is released-oriented, "testing" and "sid" are rolling
<ign0ramus> i keep my 2.6.28-12-generic just in case, but the rc4 & rc5 have been running great with no breakage on my system
<xjjk> like arch/gentoo
<xjjk> that said
<Walzmyn> xjjk t'was making a joke
<xjjk> I don't know *anyone* who uses Debian stable
<Walzmyn> not for the desktop, it's a server release
<xjjk> Walzmyn: even for servers
<xjjk> all my servers use Debian testing
<xjjk> Debian's own servers use Debian testing
 * Walzmyn shrugs
<ign0ramus> Zengol, a little old, but still works : http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/how-to-restore-grub-using-the-ubuntu-live-cd/
<Walzmyn> i don't run servers
<genii> Wandering offtopic
<xjjk> Walzmyn: generally, it's similar to desktops... you don't want to be running old cruddy software
<xjjk> you accept software a little bit older
<xjjk> but not years old
<Walzmyn> xjjk: makes sence
<Zengol> ign0ramus: I just found an option in System Setting's tha let's me restore GRUB to different partition's or drive's.
<Walzmyn> what is that magic package I can never find that makes dolphin show video previews?
<Zengol> ign0ramus: Thank's anyway though man.
<xjjk> phoenixz: decisions on what kernel/software to use are made pretty early on in development cycle
<xjjk> they're not going to revert to a previous version because the current doesn't work
<ign0ramus> Zengol, no problem... i didn't even know that was an option now
<xjjk> that makes all the work the developers did mostly a waste of time
<zerothis> phoenixz: as to what happened, Pulse audio happened two releases ago. KDE 4 comes from other teams that do not consult Ubuntu people. X.org is also another team, and lots of Linux distros have been effected by their decisions. For instance, they simply dropped support for a huge range of Intel cards. The drivers for newer cards have basic functionality, so they *removed* the drivers for older cards. X.org did a lot of great th
<xjjk> phoenixz: and the problem with the "wait till stuff is stable" mantra... is where do you cut the line
<Zengol> ign0ramus: It's in System Setting's > Advanced > GRUB Editor.
<xjjk> on what holds a release and what doesn't
<Zengol> ign0ramus: GRUB Editor > Tool's.
<ign0ramus> Zengol, cool.  good to know.  livecds are always good in a pinch, too ;)
<Zengol> ign0ramus: Yeah, that's what i was abotu to do, it will let me re-write the MBR using GRUB.
<ign0ramus> Zengol, you must have a specific package installed, as i don't have that option
<Zengol> ign0ramus: I'm using Intrepid if that help's.
<ign0ramus> Zengol, that may be it.  i skipped intrepid entirely...
<ign0ramus> I waited for "stable" kde ;-)
<Zengol> ign0ramus: I could not use 9.04, I am running an Intel chipset and it does not like it very well.
<ign0ramus> Zengol, that's what i have, and it's pretty snappy after a ton of workarounds and hacks!
<phoenixz> zerothis: xjjk: These are explanations htat I can use :) thanks.. the thing is just, bad coincidence then I guess.. becuase every new release has a few problems, but this time it was like a waterfall of big bad problems.
<zerothis> The Intell card problems are the result of X. Perhaps kubuntu's other problems are aggravating them. But believe me, I've had equal troubles in xubuntu and ubuntu. Even Virtualised Haiku has got some weird things going wrong with the graphics, I'm starting to suspect they use org
<ign0ramus> average cpu load is still like 22% on idle (X mostly)
<xjjk> phoenixz: if you're going to show off Ubuntu, it may be best to show off an LTS release
<xjjk> all the major problems with it are fixed by now
<phoenixz> xjjk: Whats the latest LTS release?
<xjjk> phoenixz: 8.04
<genii> 8.04
<Zengol> I'll stick with 8.10 It work's very well for me so far.
<ign0ramus> phoenixz, was Kubuntu 8.04 considered 'lts'?
<xjjk> or stick with whatever the last release worked for you
<phoenixz> xjjk: today I installed it with a co-worker to show eucalyptus, which in 9.04 is part of the repos.. I wanted to show him how easy it is and well.. that was a disappointment :)
<ign0ramus> i've heard conflicting reports that only Ubuntu was lts... :/
<kyle_> well guys im going to check out Vector a linux OS and if its any good im going to get rid of kubuntu
<phoenix__> shitt
<xjjk> phoenix__: bleh
<phoenixz> ign0ramus: xjjk: AFAIK, Kubuntu 8.04 is NOT LTS, only ubuntu, thanks to KDE 4 :P
<xjjk> phoenixz: sorry, that's right
<ign0ramus> phoenixz, that's what i was told.
<genii> phoenixz: Please watch the profanities :)
<zerothis> And somthing else. Some of us who have been using Linux since the begining have experienced real hard times. Recent linux history with its overall success, may have spoiled us and we forgot where we came from
<xjjk> thanks for the correction
<phoenixz> genii: Profanities? where?
<ign0ramus> zerothis, i will agree things are much easier now, but it's wrong for certain foundations to promote their distros as 'primetime ready' when they are clearly not
<genii> phoenixz: Apologies on premature tab-complete
<phoenixz> genii: Hehe, NP
<mandingoceo> hey does anyone know what drivers i need to make the remote work that plugs into the hvr-1600
<Zengol> Ok, time to try and restore GRUB.
<phoenixz> ign0ramus: amen to that.. :) its kind of like the KDE4.0 discussions.. sure, 4.0 was like nice as an alpha, but it was released as "done" which it was clearly not..
<ign0ramus> phoenixz, i don't mind doing some hacking on my own, but i feel bad for others that are lulled into certain distros, thinking that everything will just work
<ign0ramus> phoenixz, most blogs on Linux are now Ubuntu blogs, and always proclaim how superior it is.  It is a fine distro and Linux is great, but these authors are not giving the entire picture, which can really mislead people new to Linux.
<phoenixz> ign0ramus: exactly.. I myself many times try bleeding edge stuff... most of the time it works, but I can't have my mom encounter this stuff, she will panic..
<ign0ramus> phoenixz, my dad, same thing... and (wait for it...) he's a coloniel!
 * ign0ramus groans at his own lame pun
<phoenixz> ign0ramus: actually, I have my parents on ubuntu now.. lots less trouble then windows, but they're on 8.04 and the way I see it, they can stay there for a little while longer..
<phoenixz> ign0ramus: coloniel?
<ign0ramus> phoenixz, *colonel
<ign0ramus> that doesn't look right, either :/
<ign0ramus> in any event, it was a lame pun "colonel panic".  i FAIL.
<ign0ramus> phoenixz, but yeah, 8.04 was my favorite release so far (i started on feisty), but i had to try kde4.
<davidjheinrich> why the hell did Kubuntu include Amorak 2.0?
<SilentSound> whats 8.1 called?
<davidjheinrich> Amorak 2.0 freaking sucks
<SilentSound> or .04 or w/e
<phoenixz> davidjheinrich: there we have another discussion.. :)
<ign0ramus> SilentSound, 8.10 is intrepid ibex
<SilentSound> ty
<kaddi> davidjheinrich: preach it :)
<davidjheinrich> Amorak 1.4 was the easiest thing to use; 2.0, wtf?
<ign0ramus> you can install amarok 1.4 again... i did. amarok2 SUCKS.
<phoenixz> Honestly, i'll take Amarok 1.4 too..
<davidjheinrich> I can't even get my music to play on 2.0!
<kaddi> davidjheinrich and it can't even play CDs
<xjjk> ign0ramus: is there a good repo for that/
<kaddi> lol, that's worse XD
<davidjheinrich> what the hell were the Amarok devs hinking? NOTHING was wrong with it -- it was fine
<SilentSound> so kubuntu is good for running website
<ign0ramus> xjjk, yup.  let me check my /etc/apt/sources.list
<SilentSound> right?
<phoenixz> SilentSound: sure
<davidjheinrich> I don't understand why they screwed up the interface -- why mess with perfection?
<phoenixz> SilentSound: I use it as a production server for our php based intranet system... works flawlessly
<phoenixz> davidjheinrich: I feel kind of the nero effect on Amarok 2...
<SilentSound> phoenixz: that was a lot of squigles to me, but i saw the word server lol
<davidjheinrich> phoenixz, what's the nero effect?
<ign0ramus> xjjk, Amarok 1.4 for all again! https://launchpad.net/~bogdanb/+archive/ppa
<phoenixz> davidjheinrich: Must do new interface, must...upgrade... new... change... so that people keep buying our cr#p...
<SilentSound> phoenixz: all i want to do is run a website. and host my own dns...
<ign0ramus> xjjk, also, if anyone's interested, i found a great ppa for VLC that runs in a *single window*
<phoenixz> SilentSound: yes, it can be a web server too... better?
<xjjk> ign0ramus: I use smplayer (and love it), so no matter there
<davidjheinrich> phoenixz: yea, lol, what a joke....as if the 2.0 interface is better...just looking at it blows
<ign0ramus> xjjk, i take it that it is a frontend for mplayer, yes?
 * phoenixz feels the need to browse these PPA's from launchpad a bit more for cool stuff
<xjjk> phoenixz, davidjheinrich, ign0ramus: I think the Amarok 2 devels meant well... Amarok 2.1 is supposed to be a lot better
<kaddi> and 2.2 will even play CDs :D
<silviu> y'en a t-il un qui parle francais?
<xjjk> ign0ramus: yes
<xjjk> je ne parle pas francais
<kaddi> !fr |silviu
<ign0ramus> xjjk, i actually frequent #amarok from time to time, and they're generally good devs, but i think they're pissed about everyone bitching
<ubottu> silviu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<davidjheinrich> is 2.1 avail now as an update?
<xjjk> davidjheinrich: no, it's still in beta
<phoenixz> davidjheinrich: that was the point... :) Ever seen the windows nero cd/dvd burning suite? it used to rock.. but then everybody had it and they wanted to sell again so... must make new user interface.. weather it sucks or not doesnt matter..
<phoenixz> xjjk: its it available anywhere at all?
<xjjk> I'm sure there's a PPA or something
<ign0ramus> Although the devs in #amarok told me they do not plan on integrating MusicBrainz into Amarok2 at all.  I need that.
<davidjheinrich> ign0ramus, yea, well, I can't blame people for bitching at Am devs...it was perfect
<xjjk> ign0ramus: oh? why so
<silviu> hello
<davidjheinrich> who's selling amarok anyways?
<ign0ramus> xjjk, why do i need musicbrainz, or why are they not including it?
<kaddi> !hi|silviu :)
<ubottu> silviu :): Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<xjjk> ign0ramus: why are they not including it
<ign0ramus> xjjk, from the team: "No MusicBrainz, but we have plans for something better. Stay tuned :)"
<xjjk> ign0ramus: mmm... OK...
<xjjk> ign0ramus: that sort of echoes what I was saying
<ign0ramus> xjjk, what's that exactly?
<davidjheinrich> <rant> I feel like grabbing the devs of amarok and shaking them </rand>
<davidjheinrich> err, </rant>
<xjjk> ign0ramus: I'm sure the Amarok devs meant well
<mandingoceo> does any1 have an hvr-1600 capture card working
<xjjk> but given limited time, you can only do so much
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, i think amarok2 will be much better, but it was a BAD idea to include it by default
<xjjk> amarok2.0 is akin to kde4.0
<ign0ramus> songbird is even more stable and robust... sheesh
<davidjheinrich> yea, I guess it's more Kubuntu's fault for including it
<kaddi> xjjk types quicker than me XD... I was going to point out kde4.1 in intrepid :P
<davidjheinrich> after all, they're trying to rework it, and it's a WIP
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, you can always talk to the guys in #amarok, they're pretty cool if you don't come in complaining :)
<davidjheinrich> what I'm curious about is what happened to the old ("iTunes-like") interface, are they bringing that back? where do you even see lists of what's ian album? why is "Last Played" taking up the entire pane in he middle
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, the middle pane is eventually going to be much more usable, and it's also where all current scripts (like for lyrics) are displayed
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, that said, i still find it instrusive and ugly :/
<davidjheinrich> yea, me too
<ign0ramus> it seems since kde4, many native apps have lost the whole "you can make your own configuration" ideal, which is sad
<ign0ramus> is there a way to even resize icons on the panel?
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: I don't think so yet.
<ign0ramus> i don't need them Windows7-huge... i hope there's a way around that too
<ign0ramus> what about the little arrow that used to hide the panel?  can we do that, or is it 'auto-hide' only?
<Walzmyn> auto only i believe
<ign0ramus> what drew me to kde was the control it gave over the UI, and much of that is gone.  i know kde4 is still new, but i really hope these options return
<davidjheinrich> imo, it seems like they're trying to push for too much too fast
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: they're working on putting htem back in
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, good to hear.
<davidjheinrich> like Quassel instead of Konversation....b/c hey wnat everything Qt4
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, i have qt4 Konversation ;)
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, tbh, i didn't even really give quassel a chance, but it didn't suit me, so i went and got the kde4 port (svn) of Konversation.  Much happier now :)
<kaddi> he's so shocked he leaves :o
<ign0ramus> haha
 * kaddi hast qt4 konversatin as well :)
<ign0ramus> well, he can "Chat comfortably.  Anywhere" if he so chooses :)
<kaddi> and i love it :)
<ign0ramus> kaddi, the only thing i'm missing is the right-click on a nick options in the chat pane
<ign0ramus> kaddi, other than that, everything is beautiful
<kaddi> didn't even know that existed, till now :D
<davidjheinrich> why doesn't sudo install amarok14 work for me?
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, do you have the ppa listed in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<kaddi> what I'm missing, (but I never got round suggesting it, so I#
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, and you're missing an "apt-get" in there too
<davidjheinrich> yea, I put that in when typed in term, just missed in here
<davidjheinrich> what is a ppa?
<Walzmyn> davidjheinrich: it's a private repo where folks put stuff that's not in the regular repos yet
<kaddi> what I'm missing, (but I never got round suggesting it, so I'm not complaining ;) ) is a auto identify that works with auth :)
<davidjheinrich> so what do I add to his file?
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, tutorial here: http://nomad.ca/blog/2009/apr/3/amarok-14-jaunty-ubuntu-904/
<SilentSound> i officially hate live cds
<ign0ramus> SilentSound, those are some strong words
<Walzmyn> i officially love live CDs - they let ya do so much you can't do with winders
<ign0ramus> kaddi, there's probably a bash script you can run on startup that will accomplish that for you
<ign0ramus> kaddi, *on Konversation startup
<SilentSound> i know, but i find them so slow xD
<ign0ramus> SilentSound, you're living in memory!
<SilentSound> ??
<kaddi> i just added /auth name password as "command" on server-connection, but it took me a while to understand why auto identify wasn't working ;)
<davidjheinrich> arg, that tutorial sucks
<davidjheinrich> it's exposing the screen tearing bug problem with the radeonhd drivers
<davidjheinrich> 1st webpage I've seen tearing on
<ign0ramus> SilentSound, you're depending on reading from a disc and working in memory to do anything.  of course it's slow
<SilentSound> lol i c
<SilentSound> i know its slow, but its still annoying... i do suppose they are really useful though
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, do you know how to add ppa's and keys, then update and upgrade?  that's all it really is...
<ign0ramus> SilentSound, *very* useful, especially for your windows 'friends' who totally borked their system
<SilentSound> lol very true
<ign0ramus> i have an old livecd that i keep in the trunk of the car, just in case
<ign0ramus> many older computers still can't boot from usb
<tzanger> le sigh.  I think KDE4 was a real mistake for 9.04
<davidjheinrich> I got the site working
<tzanger> it's still very unstable :-(
<SilentSound> im new, so im going to ask what is probably a common, nooby question: Can I run windows programs on linux? i.e. games or things like sony vegas
<davidjheinrich> it just opened in a diff browser than firefox which exposed radeonhd / kwin tearing issues
<ign0ramus> !wine | SilentSound
<ubottu> SilentSound: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tzanger> SilentSound: wine, virtualbox, etc...
<SilentSound> wow, thanks
<davidjheinrich> I actually like KDE4....I just don't like some of these horrible app decisions
<tzanger> wine's kind of iffy for that if you ask me, but virtualbox is what I use to sync up my iphone
<tzanger> davidjheinrich: oh I love kde4
<ign0ramus> SilentSound, it doesn't work for everything, and the things that do work aren't always perfect, but its good enough for basic stuff
<tzanger> but honestly, I'm stting at 100% CPU righ tnow with kded
<davidjheinrich> I thought Quassel blowed vs. Konversation, but at least it was usable...Amorak 2.0 is completely unusable to me vs. 1.4
<davidjheinrich> lol
<tzanger> with X righ tbehind it
<tzanger> I'm not doing a thing on the system
<tzanger> oh now I know what it was
<ign0ramus> tzanger, i use Vbox for my crappy printer, cell phone, and ms exchange (work email). and that's it.
<tzanger> it was an "authorization dialog" in the background  waiting ofr me to enter a password for a private RSS feed.
<SilentSound> is it good enough to run things like games or rly complex programs/
<ign0ramus> SilentSound, you'll probably want CrossOver for something like that... or just keep your windows partition
<SilentSound> ah ok
<tzanger> ign0ramus: I use it for the iphone and for mplab and also for my USB data logger
<ign0ramus> SilentSound, there are tuts out there how to run like WoW or whatever in wine, but it's a lot of hacking
<ign0ramus> tzanger, usb data logger?
<tzanger> ign0ramus: yeah, I do embedded system development
<SilentSound> oh man maybe i wont replace my laptop then
<tzanger> I have a nice tektronix 1281 but it's 20 years old and frankly not quite as useful for the kinds of data logging I do these days
<ign0ramus> tzanger, cool.  what kind of embedded systems?
<tzanger> if I was watching a full 32 bit bus or something sure, but 99% of my work is telephony or little stuff
<tzanger> ign0ramus: lots of things
<tzanger> industrial stuff, telephony stuff, etc
<ign0ramus> tzanger, i always think of like cash registers for some reason, but i know there's much MUCH more..
<tzanger> yes cash registers are embedded
<ign0ramus> tzanger, is it true that almost all embedded systems use some variant of Linux?
<tzanger> ign0ramus: hell no
<ign0ramus> no?
<tzanger> 99% of embedded is OS-less
<ign0ramus> hmm... what makes them 'run'?
<ign0ramus> tzanger, maybe i should just read a wikipedia article or something, because that question probably has a very long answer :)
<SilentSound> hmm i cant find the specs for the comp im using
<tzanger> :-) moment
<ign0ramus> SilentSound, what are you trying to figure out?
<SilentSound> if the computer im using can handle intrepid
<SilentSound> HP Pavilion x1923 designed for windows 2000
<rmrfslash> SilentSound: sudo dmidecode --type 17
<SilentSound> rmrfslash: I havent been ableto get it working yet, im trying to install without starting the desktop part of live cd
<rmrfslash> SilentSound: woops..... sudo dmidecode
<rmrfslash> SilentSound: don't append the --type 17 (that's just something I was needing recently)
<rmrfslash> SilentSound: that command should still work... I think
<ign0ramus> rmrfslash, that's actually a pretty handy command, and one that i've never seen before :)
<SilentSound> theres no where for me to enter it o.O
<rmrfslash> SilentSound: oh, you'
<SilentSound> can a comp designed for 2000 handle intrepid?
<ign0ramus> SilentSound, do you have 256MB of RAM?
<SilentSound> im not even sure. Cant find specs T_T
<SilentSound> hold on im looking
<tzanger> ign0ramus: most embedded systems run on tiny little microcontrollers; they run a "fixed" program which takes care of everything
<ign0ramus> SilentSound, you could always take a peek inside the case ;)
<ign0ramus> tzanger, i'm going to read up on that... i actually find it interesting
<tzanger> it is interesting
<tzanger> I love it
<SilentSound> oh right lol forgot about that
<ign0ramus> SilentSound, see here for system reqs: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#System_requirements
<SilentSound> i cant see, the fan has a huge cover over everything and its impossible to remove... well, its difficult
<SilentSound> thanks
<ign0ramus> SilentSound, is it running win2k right now?
<SilentSound> yes
<SilentSound> i think i have about 380mb ram
<GodFather> I need a current version of /etc/apt/source.list for feisty, I need to update a file
<genii> GodFather: Feisty is past it's End-of-life a while ago now. The repositories at this point get moved to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ign0ramus> SilentSound, isn't there a "System" option you can select that will give you your hardware specs?
<SilentSound> no, im trying to install kubuntu
<SilentSound> its lagging really badly, ive been trying to click next for 10 minutes
<ign0ramus> SilentSound, I know, but you said it still has win2k installed on it
<GodFather> genii: Thanks I will point there
<chunk> hiya
<chunk> i ran sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<chunk> where's the atheros drivers ?
<chunk> ath5k module
<SilentSound> it doesn, but im in the kubuntu live cd install right nwo
<genii> chunk: modprobe -l | grep ath5k                     shold tell if that driver is available somewhere, if it produces a result. To load it use like: sudo modprobe ath5k
<ign0ramus> genii, while we're on the topic, what's the command to unload a module/
<genii> ign0ramus: sudo modprobe -r modulename
<ign0ramus> genii, thanks.
<genii> ign0ramus: You're welcome
<ign0ramus> "genii: when you're too lazy to use the man pages"
<ign0ramus> :)
<afeijo> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<ign0ramus> afeijo, did you install the kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<afeijo> ign0ramus: yes
<ign0ramus> afeijo, and java still isn't working?
<afeijo> no :( one of my bank use it
<genii> ign0ramus: Some people would use rmmod to yank out a module. But modprobe -r will also unload it's sub-dependent modules as well
<afeijo> I will try the sun-java6-jre
<ign0ramus> genii, good to know. thanks.
<afeijo> ops, I already have it! OMG
<ign0ramus> afeijo, you can test your java here: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<afeijo> my sister needs to access her bank acct
<ign0ramus> afeijo, what does "sudo update-java-alternatives -l" produce?
<afeijo> java-6-openjdk 1061 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<afeijo> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<ign0ramus> afeijo, hmm.. and you're using firefox?
<afeijo> yes, v.3
<ign0ramus> afeijo, and you're on jaunty?
<afeijo> yes
<ign0ramus> afeijo, ok, well you have java installed, see if this helps: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty.html
<afeijo> ign0ramus: it was working to my 8.04 version, I had to install linux all over, this time I pike ver.9
<ign0ramus> afeijo, i feel your pain.  you should be able to get it working again :)
<afeijo> accessing the site :)
<ign0ramus> ok, i'm off for some drinks.  night all!
<afeijo> yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!
<afeijo> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<afeijo> that did it
<afeijo> thanks so much ign0ramus (he left :( )
<jseabold> Can anyone tell me how to add a folder to my PYTHONPATH in kubuntu?  What do I need to add to .bashrc?  I've seen conflicting information.
<jseabold> is it just export "export PYTHONPATH=/path/to/folder"?
<kaddi> jseabold that should work for as long as your session is logged in., but you'll probably have to refresh afterwards... I don't know the ansewr to your question, I'm sry
<jseabold> kaddi: that sounds right, I'm about to restart X and see...*fingers crossed*
<jseabold> kaddi: that worked.  thanks.
<siddharta> hi everyone: i've been trying to find which system variable holds the name of the distro used ... but to no avail, all webpages i've read mention several variables but not the one i need
<siddharta> for example, i use hardinfo and sysinfo and both of them display the field: "Distribution: Ubuntu 8.04.2"
<siddharta> i didn't find anything in /proc, and i haven't found something like 'echo $DISTRONAME' or something like that
<genii> siddharta: /etc/issue
<siddharta> genii: thank you very much !!
<genii> siddharta: You're welcome
<siddharta> genii: do you know if, by any chance, there's another way of file?
<chunk> i found an ath9k under modprobe -l
<chunk> then i modprobed it.
<chunk> nothing
<chunk> i want my wirelss
<genii> siddharta: There are two other commands. lsb_release -a     will show the Ubuntu specifics for instance. The other is uname -a    which shows kernel revision, other stuff not ubuntu-specific
<genii> chunk: Did you bring up the interface after loading the module?
<siddharta> genii: thank you very much, that will work for my purpose :)
<genii> siddharta: Glad to have assisted
<siddharta> genii: i've already used uname -a but I needed the Ubuntu word :)
<siddharta> thank you,. you've been very kind
<tzanger> siddharta: a Hesse fan?
<siddharta> tzanger: actually is my 1st name .. and my last name is Buda
<siddharta> yes, I read the HHesse book , several times :)
<chunk> genii: wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<phoenixz> What device do I need to change permissions to enable me to create a raw socket in PHP as user "apache" ?
<dhuv> hello all
<kaddi> !hi|dhuv
<ubottu> dhuv: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<genii> chunk: I would suggest to put the module name into /etc/modules and try a reboot. The "no such device" will occur even if a driver is loaded but if there is no /etc/network/interfaces entry, for instance.
<dhuv> I was wondering if there are instructions on how to download and install OSX widgets in Jaunty
<Manyfold> flash in firefox stopped working schockwave flash plugin listed as active :(
<lucax1> hey guys, one simple question, how do i turn off sounds of gtk apps on kde?
<lucax1> ive installed ubuntu not kubuntu and i hear the sounds of ubuntu theme when i click on gtk icons and stuff
<jake_> does enyone know who billy acidus is
<SilentSound> wow i fail epicly. I opend my comp and found that i only have 128mb of ram
<SilentSound> so i now have a question: can i simply plug in more ram then start it up?
<SilentSound> does anyone know?
<genii> SilentSound: You should have min 256 to try an install, unless you use the alternate cd
<SilentSound> ya, im asking if i can just plug in more ram and turn the thing on
<SilentSound> or do i have to do something else
<jake_> does anyone in here know billy acidus
<SilentSound> 'cause i only have 128mb ram inside right now
<SilentSound> im wondering if i simply clip some more in and start
<genii> SilentSound: If everything else is connected, you should just be able to snap it in and power up
<SilentSound> sweet! what about harddrives and cd drives?
<genii> SilentSound: "If everything else is connected" , you should just be able to snap it in and power up. EG: Your hd/cd etc haven't been disconnected in the progress of installing your ram....
<SilentSound> no they havent
<genii> SilentSound: Then you should be good to go.
<SilentSound> thanks man
<phoenixz> What device do I need to change permissions to enable me to create a raw socket in PHP as user "apache" ?
<genii> phoenixz: The apache webserver in Ubuntu uses name:group of www-data
<afeijo> anyone good with bash files? I was thinking if its possible to create a script to rename my photos, like this mask: 'yymmdd #.jpg', where # is a sequencial number
<kaddi> afeija look into jhead that should do exactly what you want
<kaddi> if the information is stored in the files, it'll also automatically rotate your pictures :)
<afeijo> jhead? ok
<phoenixz> genii: actually, my apache server uses sven:sven, but that should not matter.. point is, I want to ping, directly from PHP, but in order to do that I need to change socket permissions.. so what device file is the socket PHP would write to?
<kaddi> afeijo should be in the reps
<afeijo> yes, installing
<genii> phoenixz: Not sure. Probably to some path in the php.ini though
<phoenixz> genii: that would be doubtful.. :)
<phoenixz> gotta go
<phoenixz> laters
<afeijo> now its time to -h :)
<kaddi> yes... :D I would give you a sample commadn, but i tent to mess it up... so i let you make your mistakes :D
<genii> Deekay: Please don't PM, I assist in public channel only. As for VNC issues, I don't use it much and am not familiar with troubleshooting issues with it.
<Deekay> % ./vncinstall /usr/local/bin
<Deekay> what that means
<Deekay> bash: fg: %: no such job
<SilentSound> all i did was plug in more ram and now the comp has stopped
<SilentSound> moniter wont turn on.....
<SilentSound> cd drive works....
<SilentSound> internet connection active....
<gedeon> je suis la
<don_> hello
<genii> gedeon: /join #ubuntu-fr   por francais
<genii> SilentSound: You had the computer powered on when you put the ram in???
<SilentSound> yes
<SilentSound> but no display
 * genii shakes his head
<SilentSound> led for internet connection is functional
<SilentSound> cd drive is functional
<SilentSound> but no display
<genii> SilentSound: Probably you didn't kill anything, but it's not a good idea to stick ram in when box is powered. You didn't say it wasn't powered off earlier
<SilentSound> it was powered off, im not stupid.
<SilentSound> it was powered off and unplugged and moved to my workstation
<SilentSound> no response from keyboard either
<genii> SilentSound: Ah, ok then. Maybe you used two different speed ram, or something similar
<SilentSound> k i removed the one i added
<SilentSound> still nothing.
<genii> SilentSound: The one you added in... if you remove the original (which we know worked) does the new one work to power on?
<SilentSound> removing one sec
<SilentSound> i replaced the original in the original slot with the other one
<SilentSound> jesus it worked
<SilentSound> but why wont the other one work
<SilentSound> the original doesnt work now... ?!
<genii> SilentSound: Maybe it thinks dual-channel ram but it's not.
<SilentSound> uhm...
<SilentSound> how do i fix that? and what does that mean?!
<genii> SilentSound: If you have for instance 4 slots...2 will be a colour and the other 2 will be a different colour. Put the sticks in 2 different colour slots if you have those
<SilentSound> i have only two black slots
<SilentSound> T_T
<SilentSound> its an HP Pavilion x1923
<SilentSound> ive got seven total sticks of ram here...
<genii> SilentSound: My best guess is to try and find 2 which are same speed and same capacity to use
<SilentSound> then i dont think i can get 254 T_T
<SilentSound> only like 192mb
<SilentSound> wait not even
<SilentSound> lol
<SilentSound> unless... hold on
<SilentSound> wow stick im using now is hella quicker
<SilentSound> it might be 254 on its on o.O
<SilentSound> it must be comp is moving smoothly now
<SilentSound> dammit i gotta sleep
<SilentSound> got school tomorrow *sigh*
<SilentSound> anyways thanks a ton genii
<SilentSound> cya around
<genii> SilentSound: Well, whenever you get the hardware sorted out, I guess we may see you again
<snell> join / #ffado
<coleys> Hey would anyone suggest any other text editors besides kate? Or is kate my best option?
<dwidmann> coleys: what sort of text editor do you need? (Seeing as Kate is great)
<tdapple> I found a good way to sync Konqueror settings and bookmarks between computers http://www.tdapple.com/2009/05/sync-konqueror-bookmarks-between.html
<liz> hello room, anyone know if I have to uninstall google earth 4.2 before installing 4.3???
<liz> nevermind :) it does it on its own
<coleys> dwidmann: Just for regular stuff like sources.list etc.
<coleys> I dont mind it at all, just wondering if people prefer others for kde. I'm new to kde, mainly been gnome before =/
<chunk> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.243 netmask 255.255.255.0
<chunk> doesent werk
<chunk> why
<chunk>  ifconfig eth0 address 192.168.1.243 netmask 255.255.255.0
<chunk> fails
<trappist> is there some kind of wireless gotcha upgrading to jaunty?  my ath0 doesn't seem to exist anymore, kwifimanager is gone, I'm having a heckuva time getting wireless.  help?
<curiouscuz> trappist
<curiouscuz> i had the same issue
<curiouscuz> jaunty upgrade gets you better management for your network
<curiouscuz> my ath0 is now wlan0
<trappist> curiouscuz: cool, where do I find it
<trappist> yes, I figured out the wlan0 thing
<trappist> but can't bring it up
<curiouscuz> and KNetworkManager is replaced with Network Manager widget for plasma
<trappist> fixed up /etc/network/interfaces
<trappist> oh a plasma widget... cuz I looked for network-manager etc.
<trappist> lemme see if I can find that...
<coleys> Okay is amarok my best choice for music ? It seems to crap out to much >_>
<trappist> ok this is starting to look a lot better, but I click on my AP (in the plasma widget) and enter my wep key etc. and click ok... it doesn't connect, and if I open it again the info I just entered isn't there
<curiouscuz> i've had good luck with amarok... Amarok 2 looks more stable too in Jaunty
<afeijo> kaddi suggested jhead to rename my photos, what about videos?
<curiouscuz> trappist as a temporary fix, KNetworkManager should still work if you havent uninstalled it
<curiouscuz> just Alt+F2 and type KNetworkManager and hit enter
<trappist> I'll try it...
<trappist> I never explicitly uninstalled it, but it's not installed
<curiouscuz> hmm...
<trappist> my wlan0 just shows disconnected, and nothing happens if I click on it.  is that to be expected?
<curiouscuz> does ath0 show in ifconfig ?
<trappist> so I click on the AP and try to set it up, but when I click OK, nothing appears to happen (except the window disappears) and it doesn't connect and it doesn't keep the info
<trappist> no
<curiouscuz> ok...
<trappist> well, let me double-check... been a long time since I had to run back and forth like this :)
<curiouscuz> it took me a while too... what do you get with uname -a command?
<curiouscuz> my upgrade did not add correct grub entry and i didnt realise until a week later that i was booting into an older kernel
<trappist> 2.6.28-11, matches the newest kernel in /boot
<trappist> and no, no ath0
<curiouscuz> good.. thats the latest
<trappist> do I need to modprobe a new driver for the atheros chipset?
<trappist> or is it the ath5k thing now?
<curiouscuz> try this... go to K -> System Settings -> Network Preferences
<trappist> k
<curiouscuz> there you should see Network Manager as the bottom most section
<curiouscuz> go to Wireless tab
<curiouscuz> and click Add buttom from the right hand corner
<afeijo> who use jhead cmd??
<trappist> ok my AP was listed there several times, probably from all the times I entered the wep info, but none of them had connect automatically checked.
<trappist> it seems to stick if I check it there, but it still doesn't appear to try to connect, so I'm rebooting to see if that'll get it to connect when kde starts up.
<curiouscuz> trappist: delete all those entries
<trappist> yeah I did
<curiouscuz> add one manually
<trappist> or, all but one, then I added the details to that last one
<curiouscuz> try fresh
<trappist> blech.  ok if it's not working after the reboot I'll try that.
<curiouscuz> ok...
<trappist> but is there something for me to click (or type) to force it to attempt to connect, and show me an error message if it fails?
<trappist> I'm used to using the command line for all this, but all that stuff is failing on me
<curiouscuz> well, it all worked for me with out any issues
<curiouscuz> you may try one thing as a last resort
<curiouscuz> but for this make sure you are connected to the ethernet for internet
<curiouscuz> go to K -> Applications -
<curiouscuz> go to K -> Applications - System -> Hardware Drivers
<trappist> heh if I could get this box on wired internet without an act of congress, I'd have it that way now for this chat
<curiouscuz> and activete the wireless madwifi for atheros
<curiouscuz> that may bring back ath0
<curiouscuz> but its inactive for me
<trappist> woo, reboot worked!  I'm on the offending box now.  <3 screen.
<curiouscuz> cool...
<curiouscuz> so is the widget working for you?
<trappist> I guess so
<curiouscuz> you can drag it and place it on the bottom panel with other icons
<trappist> I think maybe I modprobed some drivers I shouldn't have, before getting on irc
<trappist> oh, didn't realize that
<curiouscuz> i have mine left of the clock
<trappist> yeah I just put mine there
<curiouscuz> nice... enjoy...
<yeoj__> i just installed a new sound card and pulse audio is messed up, any tips?  amarok works, but firefox and skype do not
<trappist> curiouscuz: anyway thanks a zillioion, that was scary for a second
<curiouscuz> i know the feeling... my display messed up day before thats when i realised i was a kernel version behind
<afeijo> can I use jhead to rename my photos, but the numeric sequencer to restart for every new day? it is increasing the number regardless the photo day
<dwidmann> yeoj__: do you have your system settings->multimedia set up right?
<yeoj__> dwidmann: i believe so, it worked with my old card
<yeoj__> wehen i test 'plus audio in' multimedia settings
<yeoj__> it gives like this static noise
<dwidmann> yeoj__: best to double check ... if you're using pulseaudio, it needs to be on top of all of the lists (if it isn't, change it in one and apply it to all)
<yeoj__> but the analog works fine
<yeoj__> dwidmann: its wierd, sometimes if i mess around with it enough,i break the analog out one
<yeoj__> it hink alsa is confused by my old card
<davidjheinrich> hi all, in KDE4, I accidentally removed my task-bar panel...how do I get it back?
<yeoj__> davidjheinrich: right click on deskto
<yeoj__> davidjheinrich: unlock widgets,
<dwidmann> yeoj__: that may be, do you see both in alsamixer?
<yeoj__> davidjheinrich: then right click again, and select 'add panel'
<davidjheinrich> that's just adding a blank panel on the top of the screen
<yeoj__> dwidmann: no, just the new one
<yeoj__> dwidmann: i pushed f5 in alsamixer to see all channels
<yeoj__> dwidmann: there is no option in alsamixer that i see to see 'all devices' or 'other devices'
<yeoj__> dmesg knows nothing about the old card (obviously)
<yeoj__> and i removed everything from Hardware Drivers
<yeoj__> (do i even need pluse for antying?  I really just need flash sound, and skype...)
<davidjheinrich> how do  I get back my task bar?
<dwidmann> yeoj__: pulse does software mixing and stuff like that IIRC ... so you want it if hardware mixing isn't working
<dwidmann> yeoj__: ie: for playing more than one sound at a time
<yeoj__> dwidmann: heh, maybe i'll reinstall
<yeoj__> dwidmann: i swapped a bunch of ocmponents
<Dragnslcr> I have a clean install of 9.04 with just the onboard sound, and I don't get anything from Flash, even though stuff like notifications and Amarok work fine
<davidjheinrich> come on, doesn't anyone know how to get back to the DEFAULT KDE panel / task bar?
<Dragnslcr> Most of the stuff I've seen on the forums seems to indicate that the Flash problem is because of pulseaudio
<dwidmann> Dragonath: which browser(s)?
<Dragnslcr> davidjheinrich- right-click your desktop and pick Add Panel
<Dragnslcr> dwidmann- Firefox
<Dragnslcr> Seems to be a pretty common problem
<dwidmann> same problem in Konqueror, or no?
<Dragnslcr> Haven't tried
<davidjheinrich> no, that didn't work
<Dragnslcr> dwidmann- seems to have the same problem, yeah
<davidjheinrich> I had to goto Add Widgets > Task Manager
<dwidmann> Dragonath: hmm, it works for me ... so I guess I probably won't be too much help with investigating that
<astrozzzzz> what's the program that allows me to switch keyboard setups?
<astrozzzzz> i need to launch it from within openbox
<astrozzzzz> from the cli
<jackfido> hi
<silence> hi
<silence> how are you
<Level15> hi. i am tryi g to use ssh as socks proxy with ssh -D8080  servername, then set up firefox to use localhost:8080 as socks5 proxy server. But it does not work, whenever i try to load a page on firefox, it just shows an empty page. this used to work a while back. has anything changed?
<jake_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jake_> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jake_> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jake_> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jake_> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<maco> jake_: STOP!
<jake_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jake_> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jake_> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jake_> fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jake_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jake_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jake_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jake_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!
<faileas> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, tsimpson, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<faileas> thanks ;)
<nixternal> np
<davidjheinrich> hi all...how do I make fonts appear larger by default? (I have 2048x1536, and many things are tiny)
<AustLaw> what he said...
<agoole> hey, I just crashed my computer (my printscreen buttong locks up, and I have to zap it to reboot) and now my login won't start up...
<agoole> anyone have any idea ?
<agoole> I'm using the TTy1 ,
<agoole> but tty7 is stuck at that web globe icon on the loadup
<CoBaY> frafra
<agoole> I hate breaking machines at 1am..
<agoole> anyone with any ideas ?
<agoole> I just tried the kde failsafe login, and nothing, said that the xterminal emulator wasn't there...
<agoole> anyone know how I can force scan my hard drive ?
<subcool> yo- i have a question. It appears my comp is doinig a lot of traffic to some weird addresses
<subcool> i was viewing my routers traffic, and idk y there is soo much traffic coming from my kubuntu laptop
<p_quarles> subcool: without knowing what these "weird addresses" are, it would be difficult to say anything with any certainty
<subcool> well i could list them- but, i was more curious about a TCP view program or something
<subcool> track their time logs etc
<snarkster> how do i go back to an earlier version of wine?
<p_quarles> subcool: tcpdump, wireshark, etherape...
<subcool> hhmm i thik dump will work
<subcool> i know those others.. i was looking for like a background app.
<subcool> thanks
<subcool> guess its not on adept
<chakersito> hi, anybody have the error “Could not start ksmserver. Check yout installation” in Kubuntu Jaunty with KDE4.2.3?
<chakersito> it's happen everytime you run a sudo command
<Swiftarrow> hey, im new to irc.. anyone know how to get to the apachefriends server on freenode? im using konversation :)
<Swiftarrow> ?
<jussi01> Swiftarrow: err, is it a channel? (startting with #)
<Swiftarrow> yeah it is, dw, i figured it out.
<jussi01> :)
<Swiftarrow> to find out that no one is active on it anyways lol
<Swiftarrow> just a bunch of afkers
<Swiftarrow> :(
<CrypTom> hi all, before upgrading to jaunty I was using OOo 3.0 from the ppa. Now, when I press the K-button and search for "oo" I get results with the jaunty icon and the same results again (writer, calc, ...) with the ppa icons although they do not appear in the menu editor or when browsing the applications menu
<CrypTom> does anyone know how to get rid of these search result (or why they only appear in the search results and nowhere in the menu)?
<ComunisTico> hi anyone could help me out.. i cant make my usb hard drive to work on jaunty
<ComunisTico> exit
<ComunisTico> #Q
<toes22> Hi I'm using Jaunty and i had a crash in a previous session, everything is working fine now exept when I login i get all of the windows that where active in that session can anyone help thanks
<Swiftarrow> who here uses xampp/lampp?
<xanax``> hello
<Swiftarrow> o/
<xanax``> i am trying to update my ubuntu jaunty system with the kde4 repository but i get a gpg error. Where could I get it ?
<Swiftarrow> cant find aanything on google about it :(
<antares> hi everyone
<toes22> Hi I'm using Jaunty and i had a crash in a previous session, everything is working fine now exept when I login i get all of the windows that where active in that session can anyone help thanks
<xanax``> is there a repository I could add in synaptic to install extra themes ?
<toes22> what theme are you after
<xanax``> new wave and dust
<xanax``> originally ... ubuntu themes
<toes22> i cant find anything that matches that in the default apt repositorys
<toes22> have you tried "aptitude search theme"
<toes22> have a look at whats there
<xanax``> they are on kde-look.org but i don't know how to install them
<xanax``> ok, i will. thanks
<toes22> and before you install it run "aptitude show the-theme-you-chose" so you can find out more about it
<xanax``> ok
<toes22> im looking for the default.session file for kde4 can anybody help
<mmo|> Are there any known bluetooth problems in 9.04? I have tried connecting two phones now, and it doesnt see any of them...
<benjamin_> hi
<benjamin_> I installed kubuntu on a hp 2133 netbook. Works so far, but the fonts a ways to big.
<benjamin_> Changeing them in "Systemeinstellungen" works not everywhere. For instance, in the login screen and konqueror contents are still oversized
<benjamin_> any idea?
<benjamin_> I made a dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<benjamin_> buti it didn't had any effect
<mmo|> Are there any known bluetooth problems in 9.04? I have tried connecting two phones now, and it doesnt see any of them... <----anyone??
<ricardo_> hello
<amelie> hi
<amelie> have problems with flashplayer
<amelie> try to maximized video
<amelie> and the screen went blank
<amelie> any ideas?
<amelie> i'm using kubuntu
<hunter> hello. somebody knows how to install apache server??
<Guest24486> fsf
<Guest24486> add
<amelie> :(
<Guest24486> can u see me??
<amelie> yes
<amelie> i see you gest 24486
<amelie> but i can't help you
<amelie> :(
<amelie> sorry
<Guest24486> oh, i get an error msg that i am disconnected. thx. anybody knows how to install server?
<Guest24486> never mind.. but thx
<amelie> try sudo apt-get install apache
<amelie> maybe it helps
<Guest24486> i have the tar here.
<Guest24486> and sudo apt-get install apache is not working
<amelie> ok
<amelie> you have to uncompress the tar
<amelie> into a directory
<Guest24486> but how, is not working, or better, i am to dump..
<amelie> and maybe it has a file that says ./configure or ./install or somthing like that
<amelie> no no, tar is like a zip file
<Guest24486> install, yes, but nothing. is not configure
<amelie> guest24486, try this http://myy.haaga-helia.fi/~karte/install_apache_on_ubuntu.html
<jhsd> h
<Guest24486> thx
<amelie> can't make use full screen video; flashplugin went blank, please help
<amelie> i'm tire of looking for it on the web; haven't found any solution for this :(
<Guest24486> look good. now. configureting
<amelie> i tried severall times to uninstall and reinstall it.
<amelie> it helps guest24486?
<Guest24486> we will see. pls stay..
<amelie> heheh good luck
<amelie> sadly i can't stay
<amelie> is 4:50 am
<amelie> i was not able to sleep since 3:00 am
<amelie> and now i have to be up to 5:30 am
<amelie> to go to work...
<Guest24486> Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<Guest24486> hmm
<amelie> if anybody find the solution to my problem, please send me a message to obumbrata73@hotmail.com
<amelie> thanks
<amelie> it seems you have it install buddy...
<amelie> bye!
<Guest24486> i hope. what was your problem?
<Guest24486> i see it now..
<ocs> hi, which is the best graphical firewall in your opinione ?
<ocs> hi, which is the best graphical firewall in your opinion ?
<hw_> Is somewhere an editor for the "System Menu - Menu of important system places" ? I only know the file where I can add places by hand... =)
<kaddi> hw_ where can you add places by hand? :D
<hw_> kaddi: Have a look a ~/.kde/share/apps/systemview/
<kaddi> thank you
<victim> hw_: right click the K menu?
<hw_> victim: Can't find any of the system places there...
<kaddi> hw_ i have no systemview in my share/apps
<kaddi> did you create that file/folder yuorself?
 * eagles0513875 waves to kaddi to join OT
<CQ> hi guys, i have a cifs mount that used to work but now doesn't under jaunty, any ideas? it almost seems that the kernel doesn't see cifs...
<hw_> kaddi: No, just grep for strings of the system menu and added my own...
<remoteCTR1> hi guys!
<remoteCTR1> i urgently need support on jockey-kde and fglrx please
<francisc1701> hi
<francisc1701> how can I make konqueror open irc:// links with konversation instead of kopete? (kde 3)
<remoteCTR1> jockey says fglrx is not activated, but if i press the activate button nothing happens, further fglrx seems to be running, as i get a message on the attempt to upgrade to jaunty that there is no driver available for jaunty and fglrx will be uninstalled
<remoteCTR1> further i made the mistake to press one of the function keys, now my external monitor does not display anything anymore and i cannot seem to turn it on again
<remoteCTR1> reboot no use...
<podecoet> after upgrading to jaunty, my surround speakers aren't working. They show up in the mixer, but changing them has no effect - any ideas?
<ambro825> Hi, how do I specify which device to install the bootloader to in kubuntu? Last time I tried it ruined the MBR of sda although I was installing to sdb.
<ubuntu> anyone there?
<Unksi> yep
<larsaa> ambro825: under the advanced tab in system-preferences, you have a grub editor,
<mkargar> hello
<Helpmepls> hello????
<ambro825> larsaa: where is that? I'm talking about the installer; I want to tell it where to install the bootloader, I don't have ubuntu installed yet
<Helpmepls> at windows?
<podecoet> dog... my amp was turned off :\
 * podecoet slits wrists
<Helpmepls> well, any major in scim?
<mkargar> in the my kubuntu 9.04 64bit,Dragon player doesn't show Video File!it only showing audio of video file!
<mkargar> what's this problem?phonon?
<ambro825> larsaa: oh fount it, it's the 'advanced' button on the "Ready to install" screen; thanks
<Helpmepls> maybe you did not install the full codec
<Helpmepls> mkargar
<mkargar> <Helpmepls> mkargar
<mkargar> Helpmepls:i installed full Codecs!
<Helpmepls> i see...
<Helpmepls> i suggest you
<Helpmepls> install kaffeine media player
<Helpmepls> package name is called kaffeine
<Helpmepls> after install
<Helpmepls> run the programme
<mkargar> i installed kaffeine and kmplayer!it's only play MPEG video file!Mp4 and flv and...is only Audio of video fil!doesn't show picture!
<Helpmepls> when you want to play unsupported media in your system
<Helpmepls> ah
<Helpmepls> then... maybe u had set ur video render into unknown mode
<Helpmepls> you know that?
<mkargar> Helpmepls:hmm!
<mkargar> Helpmepls:?
<Helpmepls> video render... you know?
<mkargar> Helpmepls:yes yes!how to set video render in dragon?
<Helpmepls> sec
<Helpmepls> oh sorry, i dk
<francisc1701> mkargar: what kind of video file are you trying to play?
<mkargar> francisc170:MP4!.FLV and....!
<mkargar> francisc170:i think my priblem is Phonon!
<mkargar> francisc170:my problem is on the app that using phonon as Multimedia Firmwork!
<francisc1701> mkargar: try VLC media player. package name "vlc".
<mkargar> francisc170:vlc too....:(
<francisc1701> mkargar: you can't play it in vlc either?
<mkargar> francisc170:no!
<mkargar> francisc170:No suitable decoder module:
<mkargar> VLC does not support the audio or video format "mp4a". Unfortunately there is
<francisc1701> mkargar: I dunno, I can play mp4 files just fine both in vlc and kaffeine.
<francisc1701> mkargar: I have kubuntu hardy, though, with kde3
<francisc1701> mkargar: so no Phonon here
<mkargar> francisc170:hmm!
<mkargar> francisc170:what's using codecs?
<jazman> any one with jaunty
<francisc1701> mkargar: what do you mean?
<jazman> makargar go to add remove and got to multimedia and geeed gstramer
<jazman> or adpet
<jazman> i ment
<mkargar> jazman:I using xine-lib!
<mkargar> francisc170:are you install only w32codecs/
<mkargar> *?
<francisc1701> mkargar: I don't know what codecs I installed or how, it's been a while
<jazman> if i upgrade from intrepid to jaunty no loss of of data due to exy 4 disk systeem
<jazman> i got g streamer ones
<markit> hi, I've added the repositories to get OpenOffice 3.1, but it complains that openoffice.org-kde is missing (in fact, there is no 3.1 version). Any clue?
<Sweet_Death> WHich one is more stable and has more application created -Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<tackat> Sweet_Death: both share the same repo
<Unksi> Sweet_Death: you can cross-use software from each
<afeijo> so I have to set a vm machine with windows to use my new ipod touch?? :(
<yaa_> you also can make rpm-based system from ubuntu)
<remoteCTR1> whut??
<remoteCTR1> that is comlete news to me
<bazhang> yaa_, no you can't
<remoteCTR1> hrhr
<remoteCTR1> phunny guys alarm
<Sweet_Death> what about stability and errors while working?
<remoteCTR1> new verion is extremely cool
<remoteCTR1> no errors over here so far on ~ 15 workstations and laptops
<jazman> any probs with upgtrading to juant with the new ext 4 file system no loss of data ??
<yaa_> bazhang: why not?
<bazhang> yaa_, its a whole different system; ubuntu uses .deb , suse and others use .rpm
<kaddi> where are the config files for k-menu in kde 4.2.3? The menu editor isn't working on my end
<yaa_> bazhang: both use the same kernel)
<bazhang> yaa_, that is not the issue.
<Newbee> hello
<Noisia> Can anybody help me with Konsole, please? Specifically, running Emacs22 in Konsole.
<joedj> can anyone point me to a gutsy repo? http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ seems to have dropped it
<bazhang> gutsy is eol joedj ; you should consider upgrading
<joedj> i am indeed considering it, but right now i need to get work done :)
<bazhang> its end-of-life, so no longer supported
<beth> can someone help me out with a problem i've been having when i watch flash videos online its really choppy
<beth> kubuntu 9.04
<joedj> bazhang: care to suggest an upgrade path? straight to newest version?
<bazhang> joedj, to 9.04?
<bazhang> !upgrade | joedj
<ubottu> joedj: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bazhang> joedj, there is no straight path for that one, just lots of intermediate ones
<joedj> yeah, doh
<Noisia> I read something the other day.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04#Kubuntu%208.04%20to%209.04%20Upgrade
<Noisia> About a user who wished to downgrade from 9.04 to 8.10.
<bazhang> joedj, first need to get to Hardy, then there is a straight shot
<bazhang> joedj, see the link above
<Noisia> A possible solution involved, in part, copying the home directory, and installing 9.04 pointing it to the copied home directory.
<Noisia> Couldn't you also do this to go straight from Gusty to 9.04?
<bazhang> Noisia, what you are describing will certainly lead to breakage
<joedj> i'd quite like to do a fresh install, but this box has had years of configuration and behaves exactly like i want it to
<Noisia> Ok, nevermind then I guess. :o
<bazhang> 7.10 --> 8.04 --> 9.04
<joedj> except for the part about not being able to use apt-get any more =P
<ghoulsblade> hi all, just upgraded to jaunty and got that funky kde4 now, have been using 3 before, how can i move widgets in the bar at the bottom of the screen around ?
<kaddi> ghoulsblade when klick on the yellow symbol on the right, where you can add more widgets, the present widgets become movable
<markit> hi, I've added the repositories to get OpenOffice 3.1, but it complains that openoffice.org-kde is missing (in fact, there is no 3.1 version). Any clue?
<ghoulsblade> aah thanks =)
<kaddi> de nada
<Noisia> I've been using a Mac with OSX to do some very basic programming using Emacs. In the Mac OS X Terminal, I can type "emacs <filename>" and Emacs opens the file in the current terminal window. To get Konsole to run Emacs in the current window I have to type "emacs -nw <filename>". Is there a way to avoid using the -nw suffix?
<kaddi> Noisia you could always define an alias in.bashrc, but I don't know emacs, so maybe there is an easier way.
<Noisia> Ok, thank you.
<ghoulsblade> aww, konsole doesn't support fixed background images instead of transparency anymore ? pity =(
<Noisia> Does anyone else have problems with Firefox 3.0.10 spontaneously hanging in Intrepid?
<ghoulsblade> websites with flash maybe ?
<Noisia> Only had Google docs open.
<joedj> bazhang: thanks for the links
<Briannn> Description: We can print to the HP printer on the west side of the building using the AppSocket/HP jetDirect protocol (seen below), but it is not convenient.  We would like to print to the RICOH printer that is nearby using the SAMBA interface.   SAMBA is supposed to make a Linux machine look like a Windows machine is talking to the printer.  As seen below, we can see the RICOH printer.  But we can not select it.   I tired to use my normal username (jst
<bazhang> joedj, sure :)
<afeijo> cant I use ipod touch as a pendrive?
<Briannn> Could anyone help me with this problem?
<bazhang> afeijo, you mean format it and use as usb storage device? to boot ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<afeijo> bazhang: not to format, or it could probably damage the device.  Just to access it content and load files
<bazhang> afeijo, not sure there; with the ultra low cost of usb flash keys it may not be worth the risk
<afeijo> bazhang: I just didnt want to depend on vm windows to do that
<bazhang> afeijo, if you mean to sync however, ie transfer songs
<bazhang> afeijo, that should be possible; what version
<afeijo> bazhang: ipod version?
<afeijo> 1st I guess
<bazhang> afeijo, what app have you tried to sync with? amarok? or something else
<afeijo> amarok
<afeijo> jaunty
<bazhang> afeijo, I am not currently booted into kde or I could check, but under gnome/banshee my iPods all work (regular , mini, and one other)
<afeijo> interesting, I could install gnome to use my ipod :)
<afeijo> ops, regular and mini? yeah, those works, iphone and touch dont
<bazhang> well no need to be that drastic
<afeijo> I saw somewhere yesterday that the old ipods works on ubuntu, the adv. ones dont
<bazhang> let me check the wiki
<afeijo> apple is weird, they OS is linux, why dont they have a ubuntu version?
<bazhang> iTunes lock down
<bazhang> hang on a second while I check the wiki
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<bazhang> afeijo, ^^
<afeijo> bazhang: I am doing that, with vmware, but that sux lol
<afeijo> I'm updating my win2000 to sp4 to install itunes
<afeijo> bazhang:  you called drastic to use gnome, what about a win2k vm ??? :D
<bazhang> Click Applications → Sound and Video → Amarok
<bazhang> Click Settings → Configure Amarok.
<bazhang> afeijo, the bit after the vbox one about 1/4 of the way down
<afeijo> wireless?
<afeijo> I dont have wireless on my machine
<afeijo> but I have a router in the LAN... hmmm
<ghoulsblade> hmm, does the new konquerer in jaunty not support tree-view for folders anymore ?
<afeijo> ghoulsblade: it does, I use it
<bazhang> afeijo, not sure what you mean by wireless, this would work just by the usb connector, just need to correctly add and id the ipod touch correctly in amarok settings
<ghoulsblade> afeijo, where do i find it ?  i only have icons,details,columns,radial and filesize in the view mode menu
<afeijo> bazhang: ok I will read that page and follow it :) thanks
<afeijo> ghoulsblade: oh, I use dolphin. check Settings menu, Dolphin Settings
<ghoulsblade> ah excellent, thanks afeijo =)
<afeijo> welcome
<RootRay> hello
<RootRay> linux is cool
<curiouscuz> it sure is
<curiouscuz> have you upgraded to Jaunty yet?
<linux-hdtv> curiouscuz, hi, and you ?
<curiouscuz> yep, Jaunty look good so far
<curiouscuz> no issues yet
<curiouscuz> atleast with stuff I use linux for with
<linux-hdtv> great, i am now happy with it too, so far.
<linux-hdtv> but i have problems with accented characters on ntfs partitions.
<curiouscuz> oh... hmmm... I haven;t worked with accented characters on either files or folders yet...
<linux-hdtv> i see.
<Guest90676> Hello! I've installed the newest kubuntu. I have a dual screen. Everything works fine (resolution, monitor size, etc.). But I can set the position of the monitors (that I have two monitors with a large screen next to each other). I cannot find it in the utility. Where can I configure this...
<RootRay> i have problem with jaunty saying Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<ghoulsblade> hi all, just upgraded to jaunty, how can i make a hotkey for "show desktop" or so ? e.g. hiding/minimizing all windows so i can view&reach my desktop icons ?
<kaddi> ghoulsblade do you have the "show the desktop" widget on your dekstop? If so right click it, select settings and enter the shortcut you want
<ghoulsblade> kaddi,  ah ok, hmm, is there any way to make a hotkey without having that applet thingy anywhere ?
<ghoulsblade> oh well, works for now, thanks =)
<kaddi> ghoulsblade probably, but I don't know how. ;) Have a look at systemsettings->mouse&keyboard->global shortcuts->kwin ... maybe i'm just not seeing it ;)
<ghoulsblade> yeah, it was there in kde3.5 or so, but i've been looking there for the past 10 minutes or so and haven't found it
<ToreadorVampire> Quick question about a change-of-behaviour in Jaunty (that's different to Hardy, I basically skipped Intrepid) - when clicking a text document in Konqueror using Jaunty it always opens in a new Kate window ... how do I get it to re-cycle an existing instance of kate (like it did by default in Hardy)
<ToreadorVampire> ?
<gustavogg> abuelo
<|eagles0513875|> !es | gustavogg
<ubottu> gustavogg: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubsafder> what is the best way to have checksums on a cd so i can check is any files get detoriated with time
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> if its already burned then a disk integrity check (for ubuntu live/alt install disks)
<kaddi> i'm still getting funny symbols in titlebars and menues. Am I the only one with that problem? Any Idea what could be the problem? Snapshot: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-2089172/konv.png.html
<bazhang> kaddi, nothing at that link
<ubsafder> is there a file system that can do the check for me i am burning personal files
<kaddi> bazhang it's just the titlebar: small, blue, says #kubuntu-offtopic*weirdsigns*Konversatio ... Link works for me :/
<kaddi> does this one work: http://www2.pic-upload.de/upload/12.05.09/t9rf91.png
<ubsafder> I am using k3b to burn my picture i want to add a checksum of all the files . can k3b generate and burn the checksum files
<bazhang> kaddi, pretty hard to see but yeah
<bazhang> ubsafder, you want to encrypt?
<kaddi> well it's a titelbar... that's just the size they are on my display ;) I can try to make them bigger and take a new screenshot
<kaddi> hang on
<bazhang> kaddi, okay
<Noisia> Can anyone help me install adobe flash player on Kubuntu 8.10?
<RootRay> no flash for linux
<jussi01> RootRay: please dont
<jussi01> !flash | Noisia
<ubottu> Noisia: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Noisia> thank you
<jussi01> no probs
<RootRay> i thought adobe hasnt release one for linux
<bazhang> ubsafder, dont see anything in the k3b man page about that
<Noisia> I figured RootRay was messing around, had flash working fine on 8.10 before i switched to 9.04 and back again.
<jussi01> RootRay: they have, and have had for a loong time
<RootRay> still some issues with flash in firefox
<bazhang> RootRay, not here; please specify.
<RootRay> i dont know, thats what i heard anyway
<bazhang> RootRay, well then best not to advise :)
<jussi01> RootRay: please dont say rumpours or what you heard
<RootRay> i only say what i know, which is not always true perhaps
<bazhang> RootRay, then chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<RootRay> anyway, i am actually running linux in windows
<RootRay> as i prefer to use firefox in windows
<RootRay> i dont have these issues about drivers and missing plugins
<kaddi> bazhang: http://saved.im/mte0nzyycdln/konv1.png that's the konversation title in big... the funny signs should be a space
<bazhang> kaddi, that is very odd
<bazhang> kaddi, looks almost like someone's profile
<kaddi> I was thinking a headphone or something :D
<bazhang> kaddi, this is kubuntu jaunty?
<kaddi> bazhang yes. (It's not limited to that symbol, I get others as well, some can be seen in this title: http://saved.im/mte0nzy0ndnj/ff.png )
<bazhang> kaddi, do you have all the -de language packs installed?
<kaddi> yes, I think so... I changed the system language to english a couple of days ago though. Had no impact on the titles
<bazhang> kaddi, well then all the -en perhaps :)
<kaddi> I don't get them on all titles either.. just sometimes, when jaunty feels like it... haven't figured out the pattern or the common denominator yet
<sun_> nice to come here
<kaddi> how do i search for all language packages?
<Newbee> when will kde 4.2.3 be shiped as kubuntu jaunty updrade?
<bazhang> Newbee, did you check the /topic in here?
<Newbee> no
<bazhang>  KDE 4.2.3 for 9.04 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 |
<bazhang> Newbee, ^^
<juan_> 90i0'o
<kaddi> bazhang how do I find all relevant language packages? I have language-pack, language-pack-base,language-pack-gnome, language-pack-gnome-base, language-pack-kde, language-pack-kde-base installed for both de and en, + some support ones
<juan_> spanis
<Pici> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Newbee> bazhang: did they ship it? I cannot see it from therre
<juan_> ok
<powerlink> hi, is there any french irc for kubuntu
<Pici> !fr | powerlink
<ubottu> powerlink: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> kaddi, did you switch the entire system to -en? if so, did the system not prompt you to install some new ones?
<juan_> qui enes
<bazhang> Newbee, did you check that link?
<powerlink> thx
<juan_> ok
<bazhang> Newbee, its in a PPA
<juan_> ok
<Newbee> bazhang: i know that. but it is a bugfix release. why do they not simply ship it?
<juan_> espanish
<maniel> hi
<juan_> hi
<juan_> helo
<bazhang> Newbee, because Ubuntu is not a rolling release distro
<kaddi> bazhang it was a spur of a moment thing. i went to systemsettings and selected system language in the regional settings. it's probable I installed packages, but I can't tell you which
<maniel> are there any repos with kde 4.3 svn builds for jaunty?
<bazhang> juan_, /join #ubuntu-es
<juan_> ok
<juan_> do you live
<bazhang> juan_, this is Kubuntu support only, not chat
<Newbee> bazhang: but i thougt they would ship bug fixis. I am not asking for a feature release like 4.3, but a bug-fix release. I would call that maintaince. But maybe I got something wrong
<bazhang> Newbee, no idea there sorry. maybe backports at some point
<kaddi> bazhang: I just checked german and english are installed as languages according to the regional settings
<bazhang> kaddi, and it is off and on, ie not consistent?
<Newbee> bazhang: I would prefere officially suported bug fixes over a ppa, that's why I asked.
<podecoet> I completely freaked out and shut down my machine while it was deleting ~120GB of data (I thought it was deleting from the wrong drive), assuming I didn't break anything and it still boots, should I run fsck?
<juan_> speaks more than two language
<kaddi> bazhang: not all spaces are shown weirdly, but in some applications it's happening frequently.. eg I'd say that the menuentry "configure window behaviour" always looks the same and always is wrong (configure"l with a tilde"!Windo !Behaviour..)
<kaddi> for the kde-applications
<bazhang> kaddi, sounds like you found a bug :)
<dennis_> hello I need some help
<ToreadorVampire> Urk, x hung on me again ... not liking the nvidia-glx drivers that come in Jaunty :(
<juan_> i are not chat
<dennis_> Can I get some help with Kpackagekit?
<juan_> not
<kaddi> bazhang lol... and how do I report it? "The mystery bug of unnecessary signs present in almost all apps but not it some" I have no clue what is causing this.. Firefox also has these signs in the title-menue so it's not only kde-apps
<ToreadorVampire> Anyway - back to my question: in Jaunty - how do I tell kate (or konqueror, dunno which app needs telling to behave differently) to re-use existing kate instances when opening new text file?  At the moment every time I open a new text file, a new kate instance spawns
<juan_> i libe in dominican republip ok
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bazhang> !ot > juan_
<ubottu> juan_, please see my private message
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> kaddi, /msg ubottu bugs for a link :)
<juan_> ok
<juan__> yes
<juan__>  not entender ok plis
<kaddi> bazhang I know. :) It's only that I have no information what so ever, I could give them to find or reproduce the bug. Thats what bothers me ;)
<bazhang> juan__, do you have a Kubuntu support question?
<bazhang> kaddi, just linking to that png would be a start, perhaps there are other bugs related to that :)
<mogul218> hey guys what is the bash command to check my kernel version?
<ToreadorVampire> uname -r
<ToreadorVampire> (if probably what you want)
<ToreadorVampire> mogul218> ^^
<mogul218> tyvm toreadorvampire
<ToreadorVampire> It's not really a "bash command" uname is an application, using the word "command" suggests it is a builtin
<ToreadorVampire> Bash would work just fine if the uname application wasn't installed/available
<ToreadorVampire> But that's just nitpicking :)
<mogul218> my next question then is my version is still 2.6.28-11 and i have run sudo apt-get update and package manager and still i don't get a notification for 28-12
<mogul218> what gives?
<mogul218> is there some other way i need to go about updating the kernel?
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.28.11.15 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<bazhang> mogul218, that is the current one
<igor__> hi, I unable to kill process ("killall -9 mplayer"), in System Activity processes are marked as Zombie and Disk Sleep
<genii> mogul218: Perhaps: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<juan__> yes
<desu> igor__, it wont die until it receives either a timeout or some data from the device it's trying to read
<mogul218> thank you genii
<igor__> desu: Can I kill it somehow?
<mogul218> thank you bazhang
<desu> igor__, try killing the parent
<desu> or not
<desu> just let it be
<igor__> it's been dying for about 10 minutes...
<maniel> are there any repos with kde4 svn packages for jaunty?
<ubsafder> who do i run sha1sum on all my files  so it opens recursevly the folder  ?
<Riddell> maniel: project neon
<Riddell> ubsafder: find . | xargs sha1sum
<christophe> maniel:unfortunately the air theme and the network plasmoid are not in the neon ppa since they are in playground
<christophe> Riddell: how are the 4.3 beta1 packages in jaunty backports or kubuntu-experimental coming along?
<Riddell> christophe: slowly I'm afraid
<christophe> Riddell: That's ok. Patience is a virtue ;-) Any idea on when the air theme and the network plasmoid  leave playground?
<Riddell> I thought I read air was already in 4.3 but I could be wrong
<Riddell> network manager, well whenever it works decently enough
<christophe> Riddell: I'll go and check websvn. apachelogger said he couldn't include it in neon yet because it was still sitting in playground
<vermin> hi
<vermin> running 9.4
<vermin> where is the athk5 driver?
<vermin> atheros drivers
<vermin> i have a wifi card in my laptop and it doesent work.
<vermin> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<user___> hi
<user___> alguien habla espa;ol?.. necesito ayuda
<kaddi> !es|user___
<ubottu> user___: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<user___> i need help
<user___> my computer is freezing
<user___> i dont know why.. but the thing is that a cant even restart X
<user___> whit debian, ubuntu, fedora.. I just press ctrl+alt+backspace.. but the keyboard also die
<carpii> check the system logs
<user___> checking
<user___> everything normal in messages
<user___> i guest I will wait for other error and check again
<user___> thanks
<klb007> alguien habla espanol??
<klb007> somebody can say me, what is quassel IRC??
 * klb007 somebody can say me, what is quassel IRC??
<kaddi> it's an irc client. What programm are you using now to chat with us?
<genii-around> klb007: Espanol - /join #ubuntu-es
<klb007> thanks genii-around
<afeijo> there is no ipod channel where I can ask about a problem I'm facing?
<aftertaf> hello
<aftertaf> looking for the kde nightly channel
<PauloCesar> hi, my kubuntu is freezing and I dont know why..  I dont have any logs
<PauloCesar> any help?
<aftertaf> what version? what kernel ?
<aftertaf> and what gfx card?
<aftertaf> at what point freezing... random during use ?
<PauloCesar> Linux user-laptop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<aftertaf> ok. you on jaunty?
<PauloCesar> kubuntu 9.04
<PauloCesar> the lastest one
<aftertaf> ok. ati graphics card ?
<PauloCesar> my computer is dell.. i know is no nvidia, but not sure if ati
<PauloCesar> i guess so
<aftertaf> ok.
<aftertaf> using compiz?
<PauloCesar> is the default install.. that answer your question?
<PauloCesar> or how can I know?
<aftertaf> ok for default...
<aftertaf> but you can type dpkg -l | grep compiz
<aftertaf> to be sure
<Newbee> PauloCesar: I know this problem. I hate it, but I don't have any idea what to do abuot it. I hope that KDE 4.2.3 may help. I'll try it.
<Newbee> does anybody know how to make the network manager plasmoid save the vpn connections and not always loose them after saving?
<aftertaf> aha.
<aftertaf> you're right
<aftertaf> using latest kde packages helps on my laptop too.
<PauloCesar_> aftertaf: my pc died again.. sorry
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> sorry :)
<Guest88498> i installed a screensaver and its not showing up in screensavers
<PauloCesar_> it died while i was trying open firefox :S
<aftertaf> ok. can you pastebin your /etc.apt/sources.list ?
<PauloCesar_> some told my about pastebin.. is a website?
<PauloCesar_> *someone
<aftertaf> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<aftertaf> ill paste my sources list too.
<Guest88498> there is nothing in the file
<Guest88498> i installed a screensaver and its not showing up in screensavers
<PauloCesar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/170731/
<aftertaf> :)
<PauloCesar_> aftertaf: for some reason this problems started yesterday when I configure my wireless.. what I did is replace it whit wired conection
<PauloCesar_> lest see what happen.. maybe thats the problem
<aftertaf> maybe
<aftertaf> http://ftp.tecnoera.com/ubuntu/ is an official mirror ?
<PauloCesar_> yes.. official
<PauloCesar_> and very good for me :)
<PauloCesar_> about 700KBs :)
<aftertaf> nice :)
<aftertaf> i have these ones....
<aftertaf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/170739/
<aftertaf> i removed some specific ones
<aftertaf> see which repositories you are 'missing' and do an update
<aftertaf> what is your version of kde 4.2 ?
<aftertaf> 4.2.1/ 4.2.2?
<PauloCesar_> Version 4.2.2
<aftertaf> ok.
<aftertaf> im on 4.2.3 and it seems ok.
<aftertaf> you have knetwork-applet installed or the new plasmoid ?
<PauloCesar_> i was using ubuntu, fedora, debian.. and it seems ok too
<PauloCesar_> :(
<PauloCesar_> not sure.. I am using the default widget called Network Manager
<PauloCesar_> the logo looks like an N an M together
<PauloCesar_> that answer your question?
<PauloCesar_> humm... other question.. how to upgrade to KDE 4.2.3?
<PauloCesar_> (i am new in kubuntu)  Adept?
<aftertaf> new plasmoid :)
<aftertaf> i recommend you install synaptic instead.
<aftertaf> easier to get used to (its gtk, but i dont mind :) )
<PauloCesar_> i got it installed
<kaddi_> how can i create a new user account on jaunty?
<ToreadorVampire> Gots to say that I really don't like nm ... as a thought, it is possible to roll back to knetworkmanager in Jaunty?
<aftertaf> ok. PauloCesar_... you can run it and edit your sources list easily that way...
<aftertaf> add the missing ones from my list and update, then see if there are upgrades :)
<aftertaf> you can still reinstall it and lauch from the konsole
<wiremonk> ToreadorVampire: You can apt-get install knetworkmanager
<PauloCesar_> aftertaf: gues what.. is not the wireless
<wiremonk> which works fine
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> PauloCesar_: keep at it... reboot and you'll get there in the end
<ToreadorVampire> wiremonk> Oh, that's nice - I might give that a try, network manager seems to have some serious issues :(
<aftertaf> also.... if no 4.2.3 updates, try these :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/170748
<ToreadorVampire> Some of them I admit are not bugs but missing features that knetworkmanager had, and that I relied on
<aftertaf> or...........
<wiremonk> ToreadorVampire> I agree, though it seems to be mostly fixed in the PPAs so hopefully the fixes will be in main updates soon
<aftertaf> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<ToreadorVampire> And then there is the "maybe your wireless connection profile will get saved or maybe it won't" lottery ... that's gotta be a bug
<wiremonk> It is ;)
<PauloCesar_> no I not even try to upgrade yet.. I will know
<PauloCesar_> I'll be back in a few.. thanks for your help
<aftertaf> try that...
<aftertaf> and yeah it is buggy
<aftertaf> only keeps network settingd from intrepid
<aftertaf> and then not always :)
<wiremonk> :)
<ToreadorVampire> Well, I pretty much skipped intrepid
<ToreadorVampire> I booted from a liveCD once or twice, tried some stuff and didn't bother going very far with it
<ToreadorVampire> I've got Jaunty booting off a USB drive with my Hardy install still on my HDDs
<mth`MAW> Hi there,
<mth`MAW> Is it possible to configure dolphin like sending mails from the context-menu?!
<SteBo> Are KDE 4.3 Beta 1 packages in the work? ^^
<Unksi> hope so, my fingers are itching :p
<ya9i> hi
<enzo> sera
<ya9i> =))
<anass> I can't compile files with the new kdevelop doas anyone have the  same problem
<jason_froebe> anass - you may want to ask on #kdevelop
<[ifroog]> Hello, Evolution says "Database disk image is malformed", What is wrong?
<FuriousGeorge> hey all i deleted some partitions and moved home and /.  i then restored them from backup, edited my mdadm.conf and fstab, edited lilo.conf, rebuilt the initrd, and yet my boot is still hosed
<FuriousGeorge> i get kicked out to an initramfs prompt
<FuriousGeorge> so  just chrooted in, and im gonna go over my lilo settings, and rebuild my initrd, but i dont think either of those are the issue
<alexbobp> how can I adjust monitor gamma and such without nvidia-settings?
<robin____> alexbobp:system settings->display->gamma
<alexbobp> robin____: well that has gamma, but it doesn't have all the other stuff I need, like contrast and such
<alexbobp> I want all the stuff nvidia-settings let me configure
<FuriousGeorge> oh, i think i know what happened.  i need to make a few device nodes... like for dev/console
<robin____> alexbobp: I don't know if that's possible
<david_hh> plopp
<tdn> After installing Kubuntu 9.04, suspend to RAM does not work. This has already caused major data loss for me two times :( How do I fix this?
<F|nger> Hi all
<F|nger> I installed kubuntu for someone with kde 3,he used the upgrade button to upgrade to the latest version, but this replaced hist kde with kde4 and an unworkable desktop. Is there a good way to downgrade or roll back?
<Jahman> hi
<roland_> e
<Jahman> i had reinstalled ubuntu 9.04 with a home on a separate partition. My ssh key is gone. :( anyone esle has the same problem?
<ralmar> Hey guys, does anyone know the terminal commands to flush dns and do everything necessary to get a new ip from my isp which assigns dynamic ips? Thanks
<Peace-> ralmar: restart the modem
<smurfslover> hi
<smurfslover> kpackagekit is confusing
<smurfslover> when searching for firefox i get 3 different versions to choose from
<smurfslover> how is a noob supposed to be able to choose his own version
<akshayshah> smurfslover, which versions are you seeing?
<smurfslover> 3.0 and 3.5
<smurfslover> think ifound the cause
<akshayshah> You should see a few versions
<SteBo> smurfslover: 3.5 is a beta version
<smurfslover> looks like someone activated unstable repo on this laptop
<smurfslover> my fault
<akshayshah> 3.0 is the current release version, 3.5 is a beta release
<akshayshah> nope, 3.5 is in the standard repos
<SteBo> akshayshah: nevertheless it's a beta version
<akshayshah> install them both - I use 3.5 every day, and it handles javascript much faster
<smurfslover> i don't want both
<SteBo> smurfslover: 3.0 ist the stable release
<smurfslover> my brother in law gets confused when i do that and it's his laptop :)
<smurfslover> thx
<akshayshah> It certainly is; at least on my computer, though, 3.0 handles javascript much, much slower
<SteBo> 3.5 won't get security fixes etc.
<akshayshah> It does if you enable the daily build PPA, but that's a whole other discussion
<SteBo> akshayshah: still it's not a final release and isn't as well supported and stable.
<smurfslover> gonna try the 3.5 and see if it's stable
<smurfslover> thx for the help
<SteBo> though decision for a noob...
<smurfslover> btw kpackagekit is much better than adept
<SteBo> tough even
<akshayshah> SteBo: I suppose. It's been stable enough for me, and I appreciate the additional performance.  I can understand wanting more stability though.
<akshayshah> smurfslover: no problem, hope it all works out well
<smurfslover> gonna install kubuntu on my desktop
<smurfslover> my opensuse just died over updates
<SteBo> most add-ons or not compatible with 3.5
<smurfslover> he doesn't use addons
<SteBo> ok
<smurfslover> and i prefer arora if it's compiled against qt 4.5
<SteBo> smurfslover: arora isn't quite there yet IMHO.
<smurfslover> not yet but it's fast and stable even with flash
<smurfslover> but it doesn't remember passwords yet
<SteBo> yes, I may use it in the future, when the feature set is complete
<smurfslover> kubuntu runs fine on this old dell inspiron 510m
<trappist> anybody tried ubuntuone beta with kubuntu"?
<userid007> LOAD"*",8,1
<SteBo> LOADING...
<SteBo> READY.
<userid007> RUN
<SteBo> Hello World!
<Pici> userid007: What are you doing?
<robin0800> userid007: Cerash
<Pici> userid007: This is a support channel, please remove your bot(s) from here.
<SteBo> We're just emulating a C= 64
<Pici> And this is still a support channel, albeit somewhat not busy.  #kubuntu-offtopic exists if you want to just hang out and talk.
<SteBo> whatever
<solifugus> Can anyone today tell me how to make my kde4 task bar be normally sized (vertically).. it's been reduced for weeks now.. with nobody able to tell me how to fix it.
<solifugus> and I cannot read the damn time on it
<solifugus> There's a big empty space under the taskbar at the bottom of the screen
<solifugus> The far right icon, however, does reach the whole vertical distance
<tzanger> good afternoon
<tzanger> is there no way to archive a web page anymore in konqueror??
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<FuriousGeorge> there's a hitch in my boot when fsck fails.  it seems it cant resolve the UUIDs for certain partitions
<FuriousGeorge> these are md partitions, and for some reason mdadm --examine --scan returns different uuids than i get in dev when i assemble thm
<FuriousGeorge> is that normal?
<vermin> hi
<robin____> solifugus:make sure you have your widgets unlocked,  click the half-round-shaped-button, on the right off the panel (the task bar), click on the "hight"  button and drag around
<tekteen> I just upgraded to 9.04. Does anyone know how to get the power manager back?
<tzanger> is there any way to archive a website like in the KDE 3.x konqueror?
<robin____> tekteen,Do you mean:system settings->advanced->power managment
<tekteen> robin____, it is nolonger in the corner of my screen
<tekteen> did they upgrade to a new power manager?
<robin____> not sure, never used it
<robin____> tzanger: do you mean saving a page?
<kaddi> tekteen I think they switched yes. The new one is called battery monitor
<kaddi> tekteen IIRC the old one is called guidance-power-manager and needs to be installed seperately
<tekteen> kaddi, I knew what the old one was called, but I could not find it
<tzanger> robin____: no, I mean archiving a page (all images, frames, etc. in a "war" (web archive) file
<kaddi> tekteen how was yours called then?
<tekteen> kaddi, I knew where to find the old power manager
<tekteen> I mean guidance
<tekteen> kaddi, it use to be at /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance-powermanager/guidance-power-manager.py
<kaddi> tekteen: Yes, what I was trying to say, is, that I think that the guidance-power-manager was replaced with a new power manger called "batterie manitor" and uninstalled during the upgrade. Thus you need to install it again if you want to use it. try "apt-cache policy guidance-power-manager" in your shell to see whether it is installed or not
<solifugus> robin____: I tried height and the task bar stretches but the k-button and other stuff stays shrunk... really horizontally thin..
<solifugus> robin____: I tried height and the task bar stretches but the k-button and other stuff stays shrunk... really horizontally thin..
<solifugus> robin____: then I clicked on the unlock icon and now the half-circle button on the right of the task bar has dissappeared
<solifugus> wow.. I am totally screwed..
<solifugus> oh.. got it back!! right clicked on task bar and hit unlock widgets
<solifugus> more settings and maximize panel now lets me actually read the first digit of the time, now..
<solifugus> robin____: I think this is just an icon size issue now.. don't know where to fix that, though.. yet
<Pconfig> hm, in Kontact when i select day or week view i just see a gray space
<Pconfig> when i select month view
<Pconfig> it seems ok
<robin____> Pconfig: that's proberbly because there's nothing in that day/weel
<robin____> solifugus:which icons are displayed incorrect?
<Pconfig> robin_____ there is
<Pconfig> but the days don't show up bold either
<solifugus> robin____: everything in the task bar except for the half-circle one on the far right..
<robin____> solifugus: so basicly the only thing that gotr scaled was the half-circle?
<solifugus> robin____: yes
<solifugus> it's been like this for weeks..  I have no idea what happened, except it's probably my stupid scratchpad.. I sure wish there were some way to disable the damn thing...
<solifugus> scratch pads on laptops cause so much grief to me..
<solifugus> they are evil
<robin____> solifugus:try adding a new widget at see if that one is scaled proberbly
<solifugus> robin____: I added a calculator widget and it is also thin..
<robin____> solifugus: try removing the panel, readd it and add the widgets
<Guest38864> hi
<LOL> no
<LOL> no
<LOL> no
<LOL> no
<LOL> no
<LOL> no
<LOL> non
<LOL> non
<LOL> nonononno
<LOL> nn
<LOL> no
<LOL> non
<LOL> non
<LOL> on
<LOL> o
<LOL> no
<LOL> er
<Guest70156> ef
<Guest70156> wf
<Guest70156> wfw
<Guest70156> :37] <LOL> no
<Guest70156> [21:37] <LOL> no
<tekteen> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<Guest70156> [21:37] <LOL> no
<Guest70156> [21:37] <LOL> no
<Guest70156> [21:37] <LOL> no
<Guest70156> [21:37] <LOL> no
<Guest70156> [21:37] <LOL> non
<Guest70156> [21:37] <LOL> non
<solifugus> robin____: I'll try that in a bit.. other business just came up.. I am a bit better off than I was already.. thanks.
<xjjk> anyone use the inconsolata font with konsole and notice weird spacing issues?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Anyone know how to add a network printere in Kubuntu?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> 8.04
<robin____> CoJaBo-Aztec: is the printer connected to a windows machine?
<desu> My Amarok on Jaunty randomly skips a couple of songs. It does _try_ to play them (ie. it shows up on the OSD), but they're skipped as soon as they start. If I manually select and play them, they play fine. Any idea why this is happening?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> robin____: Yes
<robin____> CoJaBo-Aztec:In konqueror: type "smb:" in the url bar and sellect a workgroup
<CoJaBo-Aztec> robin____: Anything else I need to do? I tried browsing the shares of the computer that has the printer, but nothing is listed.
<fossil> hey guys
<robin____> CoJaBo-Aztec: sorry I can't help you any further, I've only used samba once for file sharing, never for printers
<fossil> i got one last question before i go too install my new linux install
<robin____> hi fossil
<fossil> hi
<fossil> so how do i back up all my data on wubi or would it be better just to install a fresh os
<fossil> by back up i mean like apps and docs
<ikonia> fossil: my personal stance is a clean install would work much better
<fossil> cause im gonna dule partition my laptop now and it would be great not to search for my software again
<fossil> yea
<ikonia> fossil: transfering installs from wubi to a "real" install seems to cause nothing but issue
<fossil> yea
<fossil> id think so
<fossil> thx
<CoJaBo-Aztec> robin____: Is there any way to manage the printers? I would assume there should be something in system settings, but its not there..
<fossil> ill just get my dat files for my flash cards and stuff
<fossil> CojaBo-Aztec: whats wrong?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> fossil: Trying to figure out how to add a printer.
<fossil> hmmm lol
<fossil> u run kubuntu
<fossil> correct i assume
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Yes
<fossil> have you tried printer confg
<fossil> its in the menu
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Where is that?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> In the menu is listed "Printing" and "Printer Toolbox"
<fossil> click the K then applications and then system
<fossil> you know your admin pass key right
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Yes. This is running KDE 4.1.2 tho
<fossil> oh then i havent a clue
<fossil> have you serched the forums
<fossil> how to add a printer in kde 4.1.2
<fossil> i would say its under printer toolbox
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Its the KDE4 release of 8.04, so maybe printingg was one of those features they left out? o_O
<fossil> no i doubt it
<fossil> theres probubly a command to enter in a new printer
<fossil> oh
<tjingboem> is there a way to change the resoltion of the screen during install?
<fossil> did you check your menu settings
<tjingboem> resolution
<CoJaBo-Aztec> fossil: I found a link to a CUPS web interface, that might be it..
<fossil> cups
<fossil> i think thats right
<fossil> or else its network printing
<fossil> (tj) hold on
<fossil> but idk for sure
<fossil> how long yall been using linux
<fossil> COJABO cups is for sharing a printer
<tjingboem> is there a way to select my videocard during install of 9.04?
<fossil> i got the linux bible
<CoJaBo-Aztec> fossil: it has an option to add a printer, but it needs the URI which I don't know anyway...
<robin____> tjingboem: no need to, all hardware (except some really excotic ones) are auto detected
<tjingboem> i installed yesterday but xorg.conf was nearly empty
<fossil> (TJ) it should use a default screen setting that is used until it reaches its hardware check
<tjingboem> had a resolution of 800x600
<fossil> i had that problem is it a laptop
<fossil> or just a standard pc
<robin____> tjingboem: that's because in the new xorg, almost everything is auto configured, so there's barely any need for a xorg.conf
<tjingboem> what can i do when that fails?
<fossil> yea but i had to change a value to make my ibm r30 work in 1000 1200
<robin____> tjingboem: what has failed?
<SilentSound> hey is genii around?
<Tecumseh> hi guys
<fossil> whn what fails
<Tecumseh> does anyone know how to add localized weather dataengine in kubuntu jaunty?
<tjingboem> detection of everything: mouse, monitor, screen
<fossil> LOL no
<fossil> sry
<fossil> i havent used kde in ever so
<robin____> tjingboem: you mean they don't work or they don't show up (correctly) in xorg.conf?
<SilentSound> could adding ram wipe my os?
<fossil> NO not at all
<fossil> well
<fossil> no
<slhk> CoJaBo-Aztec: the URI should be smb://computer-name/printer-name you can get the names from the windows machine
<tjingboem>  the mouse works, robin___
<Tecumseh> SilentSound: no it should not
<fossil> yea
<fossil> theres no way
<SilentSound> arright
<tjingboem> i have 800x600 resolution
<fossil> unless you shock your pc with static
<fossil> then your pc may not work
<tjingboem> and a standard monitor it says
<fossil> lol
<fossil> yea
<fossil> ik
<robin____> tjingboem: you have any non-free drivers installed
<Tecumseh> does anyone know how to add localized weather dataengine in kubuntu jaunty?
<tjingboem> i'm installing from scratch now
<tjingboem> well, not scratch but overwriting suse
<genii> SilentSound: I am around, but right now back and forth from work, so much lag.
<SilentSound> ahha! ~success ^_^ i now have minimum ram to install Kubuntu Intrepid
<genii> SilentSound: Good :)
<fossil> ok
<fossil> ?
<shock_day13> hey everyone
<SilentSound> genii: You where helping me lastnight, so i thought you'd also find it funny that i opened up a currently disfunc comp and found to shiny new sticks of 128mb ram, matching and identical xD
<jpedroza> I have been trying to get my Verizon Wireless broadband access USB modem to work with the new Network Manager plasmoid, to no avail. I have added a connection and it shows up in the list of possible connections, but it never connects. It was working fine under knetworkmanager, of course. Is anyone else using the UM150 under 9.04?
<genii> SilentSound: So likely it was a case of non-matched sticks in this case
<SilentSound> genii: ya, i think so, because pulling one or the other out fixed the problem
<jpedroza> On a related note, is there any way to make the popup window larger in the Network Manager Plasmoid? It cuts off the lower half of my network connection.
<SilentSound> genii: except now im getting sporadic graphical problems... but only with blackscreenm so i dont think its that much of a problem
<genii> SilentSound: Might want to run memtest on the new ram to make sure it's ok
<SilentSound> wow, this thing is running great now... so sad all i added was 128 mb ram
<SilentSound> genii: whats a memtest?
<genii> SilentSound: memtest is a small utility which does exhaustive testing of your computer memory. On the (k)ubuntu livecd there should be an option to boot to it
<SilentSound> oops, im in install wizard... should i restart?
<genii> SilentSound: Probably not at this stage. You can run the memtest anytime after as well. It takes quite a while to get some kind of reliable result from it, usually 12 hours or more is good.
<SilentSound> genii: then im probably going to run while im asleep/at school
<genii> SilentSound: Good plan.
<SilentSound> genii: this question might cause some groaning ^^: is there a process to adding hardrives? or can i just plug it in and do slave/master in bios and go
<genii> SilentSound: Ideally you want to install on whatever the primary IDE(or sata, etc) and master. Then afterwards if you add a drive it won't mess up boot order.
<genii> SilentSound: First drive usually will be seen as sda, then sdb sdc and so on. Sometimes the cd/dvd will also occupy one of these of course.
<SilentSound> genii: I believe I have a IDE 8.5gb HD on my secondary ide, because my computer was defaulted to boot from CD before harddrive. Anyways, i just add a drive to next ide or  do slave/master thing?
<genii> SilentSound: Add them as you normally would.
<genii> SilentSound: I would recommend to specify on pins however one as master one as slave if 2 on same cabling (ide). Sometimes if set to cable-select and one fails it messes up where it thinks the drives are again, etc
<ramblerouser> does anyone know anything about installing ati drivers onto jaunty?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ramblerouser: Its realy buggy.
<ramblerouser> yeah, it keeps messing me up badly
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ramblerouser: Make sure to install all updates before the drivers, that seemed to help on mine.
<ramblerouser> i'm using the radeon mobility x1400, the support wiki says x300-x2100 are incompatible atm
<ramblerouser> should i be using open source drivers, or the ati catalyst?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ramblerouser: If it lists proprietary drivers as being available, you would want to use them.
<ramblerouser> doesn't list anything at all
<ramblerouser> none restricted, either
<ramblerouser> just an empty list
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Did you install all the software updates?
<ramblerouser> i just did a fresh install today, i believe i did
<ramblerouser> the window that pops up on first login?
<ramblerouser> or are there more that i need to be looking up?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ramblerouser: I think you start KPackagaKit (which is also terribly buggy) then click the updates tab.
<ramblerouser> kpackage or kpackagekit?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Should be kpackagekit
<ramblerouser> is that an either/or/both kind of situation?
<ramblerouser> so ignore the other?
<MrBallZ> hi
<ramblerouser> i see some bug fixes under software updates
<MrBallZ> I've been having a problem for the last week or so , It seems I updated xorg, and now it uses 49% of cpu and its running super slow, and Plasma keeps crashing .... anyone with this probl ?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ramblerouser: There should be a button to install all updates.
<ramblerouser> when you updated xorg, were you installing a graphics card driver?
<ramblerouser> CoJaBo-Aztec: I think I got all the updates
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ramblerouser: Reboot and see if that fixes the driver installer.
<ramblerouser> okay
<ramblerouser> still not on the list
<ramblerouser> i have the latest catalyst driver, but every time i put it in it stops loading graphics when i reboot, and i just get a random image when I start up that won't load anything else
<MrBallZ> ramblerouser: I upgraded to Jaunty, configured ATI OSS drivers, and everything was ok, for like 2 weeks, and after some normal Updates, Xorg now is using lots of CPU and composite is not working ....
<khear> will KDE 4.2.3 eventually be in jaunty updates or backports, or will it only be available from the separate PPA?
<ramblerouser> should I downgrade to 8?
<ramblerouser> would i be able to install my graphics driver easier on that? it seems like it's going to be just about impossible at this time
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ramblerouser: Did it work OK on 8?
<PoisonSerpent> Hey, all.
<Sonnentae> I have two harddisks in my box and gparted only detects sda, but sdb is mounted though with I/O errors. How can I remedy my second disk if gparted won't play ball?
<_Whipper> Sonnentae: use some other partitioner,,
<Sonnentae> Whipper: Any suggestions ?
<_Whipper> Sonnentae: hmm.. dunno.. havent had any problms with gparted..
<SilentSound> yay my isntall worked
<_Whipper> SilentSound: my didnt..
<Sonnentae> _Whipper: seems odd to have the disk mounted but not detectable huh?
<_Whipper> Sonnentae: propably some issue with permissions etc..
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> is there any isue with sun-java6-plugin? i can't open a website with java enabled?
<OpenSorce> Help: My nvidia driver is loaded and has worked fine up until today and now it seems to be stuck at 640X480
<_Whipper> OpenSorce: tweak it
<OpenSorce> I added a "modes" section in the xorg.conf which only seems to change the "virtual" desktop size
<OpenSorce> This monitor video card combo was doing great at 1280x1024 yesterday
<_Whipper> video-card-combo?
<OpenSorce> Excuse me?
<OpenSorce> This....Video card AND Monitor.....that work better?
<_Whipper> OpenSorce: :) yes
<OpenSorce> _Wh: Do you actually help people here or are you the resident troll?
<OpenSorce> stupid nick complete...
<OpenSorce> That's a serious question btw
<_Whipper> OpenSorce: Seriously, im not a troll, resident evil more..
<OpenSorce> uh-huh
<_Whipper> OpenSorce: and how-come that kind of q?
<OpenSorce> Because you've said absolutely nothing constructive and only asked stupid questions?
<_Whipper> OpenSorce: ok
<noaXess> !info java
<ubottu> Package java does not exist in intrepid
<noaXess> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<buntunub> hey all! does anyone have a guide for installing KDE4.3 from svn on kubuntu 9.04?
<buntunub> or is kde4.3 already in the works to be upgraded for jaunty yet
<SilentSound> whats the best software to host my own DNS and Site?
<neversfelde> SilentSound: bind + apache, I guess
<neversfelde> bu that depends on the server and your skills
<SilentSound> neversfelde: My skills are zero, but i gotta start somewhere
<SilentSound> so bind and apache?
<neversfelde> sure you want to use your own DNS?
<SilentSound> ya, im 14, its sorta hard for me to buy one
<neversfelde> but you have a server with a static ip?
<SilentSound> 2
<neversfelde> k, than go ahead ;) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<SilentSound> thanks
<neversfelde> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<neversfelde> should be ok
<neversfelde> you should read the man pages, too
<buntunub> is jaunty going to get kde4.3 upgrade?
<Mamarok> buntunub: it's not even released yet :)
<buntunub> beta was released today and it looks sweet!
<neversfelde> buntunub: as far as I know it would need a Qt upgrade first
<buntunub> here is an upgrade guide for sid http://www.unixcod.org/component/option,com_fireboard/Itemid,83/func,view/catid,21/id,88/
<buntunub> but not sure how that jives with ubuntu
<buntunub> ive posted lots of backtrace bugs to kde upstream and so far all kde devs saying fixes for these bugs are in kde4.3 so i want it lol
<buntunub> 99% of them plasma bugs
<neversfelde> buntunub: thats I guide to use a SVN Version, isn't it?
<neversfelde> there is no news about 4.3 beta an kde.org
<Mamarok> and we would know about, rest assured :)
<neversfelde> well, you can do an easy upgrade, when there are packages. When it is not released, therw ill be no packages ;)
<buntunub> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.3_Release_Schedule
<cymon> hi everybody!
<neversfelde> yeah, thats the schedule :)
<buntunub> # 1.5 May 12th, 2009: Release KDE 4.3 Beta 1
<neversfelde> buntunub: probably it is delayed :)
<burner> help!?!?  I have no kicker... err...whatever the bar is called now, how do i get it back?
<neversfelde> it is a beta version, though...
<buntunub> ya i know
<neversfelde> burner: conext menue on desktop + add panel or something like that. Sorry german Desktop here
<buntunub> if there is a guide for upgrading via svn i will do it that way when the time comes but not sure how
<neversfelde> s/conext/context
<BluesKaj> burner:  right click on the desktop . choose add widgets find the kicker
<burner> the kicker is not in my list of widgets?!?
<burner> what's the name of it specifically?
<neversfelde> there is no kicker in KDE4
<BluesKaj> application Launch
<burner> I have an application launcher, but it just floats on my desktop... i have no... uhh... Dock?  Bar?  WTF is it called these days?
<BluesKaj> panel
<burner> aww, thats it!  it doesn't show panel in my list of widgets either though
<BluesKaj> right click on the desktop add panel
<burner> in kde?
<neversfelde> yes :)
<burner> that's a gnomey kind of thing to add panel
<djbello> Hi there
<buntunub> you can use lancelot too
<BluesKaj> dunno I ran gnome for one day and switched ...to much brown
<burner> grr... i just want a panel :(
<djbello> I'd like to download Kubuntu 9.04 Desktop fir i386 architecture via Jigdo, but I can't find the jigdo files nor the template files. Anybody got an idea?
<BluesKaj> to
<BluesKaj> err too much brown
<neversfelde> burner: right click on desktop => add panel
<buntunub> funny too that good ol stable GNOME is now going crazy with GNOME 3.0
<ramblerouser> how good is the driver support for ati graphics cards on intrepid 8.10?
<ramblerouser> would i be able to do any gaming at all?
<burner> neversfelde: there is no "add panel" in my right click menu on the desktop
<buntunub> everyone gonna switch to kde4 as the new stable DE lol
<neversfelde> burner: widgets are unlocked?
<neversfelde> it is the green + symbol
<burner> neversfelde: aww... i know :)  I had folderview as my entire desktop... i switched the Type to "desktop" instead of "folderview" in my appearance settings and I can now right click to add panel... thanks!
<neversfelde> burner: ok :D
<ramblerouser> so...is there any way to play a game such as wow if I'm running an ati graphics card?
<ramblerouser> i'm downgrading from jaunty to intrepid, what's the support like for that if i'm running a radeon x1400?
<djbello> Is jigdo out of style?
<burner> djbello: yes :)
<burner> http://torrent.ubuntu.com is where I get my release fixes
<ubuntu> whats the deal with 9.04 not being able to connect to wep wireless points, or even connect to a wired connection?
<burner> ubuntu: i'm wired ehre
<ubuntu> kubuntu just tells me it fails
<ubuntu> im sure hoping gparted doesnt fail on me lol, im waiting on it to finish
<neversfelde> ubuntu: use knetworkmanager instead of plasma-widget-networkmanager or test a newer version from the experimental repo
<ubuntu> ill try that
<ubuntu> gparted is staring at me =/
<neversfelde> last step would be to switch to network-manager-gnome until plasma-widget-networkmanager is in a working state for you
<kasumi> Anyone here that can help?
<neversfelde> kasumi: sure, anyone is here
<ubuntu> how do i release a locked process
<neversfelde> but I do not know, if he can help^^
<kasumi> ^^
<ubuntu> !locked
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locked
<kasumi> I just installed Kubuntu for the first time, and nothing seems to be working right (minus the web browser and IRC)
<neversfelde> well, that are at least two things :). You should specifiy your problem a bit?
<kasumi> Amarok opens, but it won't play anything.  I tried to install Banshee and then it told me that my Intltool was out of date, so I tried to update that, but then it said I didn't have gettext.
<neversfelde> mhh, did you install libxine1-ffmpeg befor playing mp3 files?
<kasumi> So I tried fixing that, and gettext is now giving me errors.
<kasumi> ...no v.v;
<neversfelde> I am not familiar with banshee, that is a gnome app
<neversfelde> try sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg and restart amarok
<neversfelde> after that it should giv you sound
<neversfelde> s/giv/give
<kasumi> "Couldn't find package libxinel-ffmpeg"
<dwidmann> kasumi: that's strange, it's in main
<kasumi> kasumi@JROCKist:~$ sudo apt-get install libxinel-ffmpeg
<kasumi> [sudo] password for kasumi:
<kasumi> Reading package lists... Done
<kasumi> Building dependency tree
<kasumi> Reading state information... Done
<kasumi> E: Couldn't find package libxinel-ffmpeg
<kasumi> kasumi@JROCKist:~$
<neversfelde> thats libxine(0ne)
<neversfelde> no L
<neversfelde> libxine1-ffmpeg
<kasumi> libxine1-ffmpeg is already the newest version.
<kasumi> But...I have sound now o_o
<neversfelde> mhh
<kasumi> *happy brain crash*
<neversfelde> kasumi: purge that banshee thing :D
<kasumi> hahaha who needs banshee when I have sound now ^^
<neversfelde> I am off, gn8
<kasumi> Thank you ^^
<juan_> hi
<juan_> ok
<Zlobomir> Hello
<Zlobomir> Do you read me?
<rmrfslash> How can I start a VNC server from the command lin
<Zlobomir> Do you read me?
<Zlobomir> Hello
<Zlobomir> I guess like with everything, type appy name
<Zlobomir> or ~ "sudo kVNC"
<Zlobomir> kVNC = your vnc soft
<Zlobomir> Now my pain :P
<Zlobomir> Installed 9.04 over 8.10 and after it, 9.10
<Zlobomir> With sudo update-manager -d
<Zlobomir> How can I do a rollback?
<Zlobomir> almost nothing works on 9.10
<Zlobomir> I guess I was too early
<rmrfslash> Zlombir: Why install 9.10?
<Zlobomir> Umm, call it curiosity + stupidity
<Zlobomir> U know, it is a bad habbit to ask why :D
<rmrfslash> Zlombir: I don't think there's a roolback feature
<Zlobomir> We are people, we do mistakes
<Zlobomir> << all the time
<rmrfslash> Zlombir: are we?
<Zlobomir> Well, I bleed
<Zlobomir> Do you? ;)
<rmrfslash> Zlobomir: I aint got time to bleed.
<Zlobomir> Geez, I am male
<Zlobomir> Now pls help me if you can, pls
<rmrfslash> Zlobomir: it's a bad habit to install pre-alpha software on a machine you need to rollback if it doesn't work.
<Zlobomir> oh well, I have Vista on it as well
<Zlobomir> And as long as I type via this 9.10, nowt so bad
<Zlobomir> atm update manager is spitting some error about some package, which is also in konqueror
<Zlobomir> blackbox is mentioned
<Zlobomir> box of Pandora? :(
<Zlobomir> It is 1:30 AM here
<dwidmann> Zlobomir: your best option for rolling back is a reinstall
<Zlobomir> Great, so in this regard Linux is similar to Windows? :D
<Zlobomir> grub will go to *
<Zlobomir> Vista will go to *
<dwidmann> downgrading isn't impossible ... it's just fraught with difficulty and has plenty of places for you to run into problems. It's generally easier to reinstall
<Zlobomir> Just the case for me :)
<Zlobomir> Gimme the rollback line
<BluesKaj> use GParted live cd tp reformat the linux ext3 partiton without affecting the windows part
<Zlobomir> Or should I google?
<rmrfslash> Zlobmoir: is there any software that supports a "rollback"?
<dwidmann> Zlobomir: there's no one liner here
<Zlobomir> Win supports some driver rollback
<Zlobomir> And all the "brandy" machines
<dwidmann> Zlobomir: You'll need to edit /etc/apt/preferences and pin 9.04 to a priority of 1001 or higher I think, then do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<kaddi> ok, this is getting freaky... I had konversation opened earlier, then my X-server died and I had to login again. Ever since then I have a clone of myself idling in this channel... what should I do? :D restarting X or konversation doesn't change anything
<Zlobomir> Which come with Win on HDD
<Zlobomir> kaddi: Is that you or your clone, to start with. Show some ID
<Zlobomir> Not cloned ID
<dwidmann> kaddi: if you have the nick registered, you can /msg nickserv ghost nick  passwd
<Zlobomir> Sorry, I have a sick sense of humor
<juan_> spanis
<kaddi> dwidmann: I did ghost my nick, it reconnected as kaddi__ which is what I want worrying
<kaddi> sorry, please read "want" as "find"
<dwidmann> kaddi: hmm, seems like you're non-underscored right now though, so why the worry?
<Zlobomir> Because the VW model is Caddy...
<Zlobomir> ok, googling for rollback
<Zlobomir> brb
<dwidmann> Zlobomir: scroll up and read what I said a few minutes ago first
<rmrfslash> dwidmann: that would work?
<dwidmann> rmrfslash: what would work?
<kaddi> dwidmann: I'm from windows, when my pc decides to join irc-networks without consulting me first I get worried. ;) No I thought maybe there was a simple explanation, that I missed. That was the main reason for me asking. The only thing I found surprising is that the connection was reestablished after I ghosted him away.
<rmrfslash> dwidmann: setting the priority and dist-upgrade?
<dwidmann> rmrfslash: Well, yes, but it doesn't mean you're not going to run into problems either
<dwidmann> kaddi: well, most of the irc programs for linux have some sort of auto-reconnect feature
<dwidmann> ooh, WD 1TB HDDs for $85/free shipping... not bad
<Zlobomir> back, yep, going to replace sources...
<kaddi> dwidmann gimme gimme gimme :D
<juan_> hi
<juan_> ok q lo q
<dwidmann> kaddi: head over to newegg within the next 8 hours then
<the> ñll+
<dwidmann> kaddi: oh, and EMCLSMN28 is the promo code
<rmrfslash> dwidmann: I saw that too. Don't remember where
<rmrfslash> dwidmann: (the $85 1 TB drives)
<the> 100 dolla ok palomo .
<genetics_> hi, i have an issue where kpackageit is crashing or tells me I have no permission to install
<genetics_> is there a way to fix this?
<ign0ramus> genetics_, are you running kpackage kit as superuser?
<genetics_> ign0ramus: nope, from the "Utilities" menu. I am "sudo -s"
<rmrfslash> VNC Client on Kubuntu?
<ign0ramus> genetics_, it's probably a kde wallet issue.... what if you were to run 'kdesudo kpackagekit' from terminal?
<dwidmann> rmrfslash: krdc, I think
<dwidmann> !kdesudo | genetics_
<ubottu> genetics_: In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<genetics_> ign0ramus: than it works
<ign0ramus> genetics_, well then it's pretty clear when kpackagekit is launching, it doesn't have the correct privileges.
<Dragnslcr> KPackageKit shouldn't need to be run as root. It asks for your password if/when you make changes
<genetics_> Dragnslcr: would make sence
<ign0ramus> genetics_, you can mess with wallet settings, or change the command in the menu to 'kdesudo kpackagekit'
<genetics_> ign0ramus: thanks, will try
<dwidmann> The problem was sudo + graphical app, most likely.
<ign0ramus> genetics_, and don't be root or use 'sudo' for graphical apps
<ign0ramus> thanks dwidmann ;)
<rmrfslash> dwidmann: yeah, thanks
<genetics_> ign0ramus: it seems as kwallet is not called at all when I launche the package manager
<kaddi> dwidmann thanks :)
#kubuntu 2009-05-13
<ign0ramus> genetics_, i'm not sure, as i don't use kpackagekit; it very well may not use kde wallet, but for some reason, i thought it did...
<ign0ramus> genetics_, as far as the crashing goes, well, it is a kde4 app ;)
<genetics_> -_-
<Zengol> Is it a bad idea to remove old kernels from grub?
<ign0ramus> Zengol, not if you're current ones are working fine
<tsimpson> you only need to remove the packages, then it'll be automatically removed from grub
<Zengol> I have no problem with my current kernel.
<tsimpson> the linux-image-(version) packages
<Zengol> I'm not that good at using linux yet, i just want to use the grub editor to remove it from the boot loader.
<ign0ramus> Zengol, then you should be fine removing older ones.  i always keep one older (stable) kernel available, and currently run 2.6.30-rc5
<tsimpson> Zengol: bug when you upgrade the kernel or install a new one, the'll re-appear
<Guest56170> hi everyone, Is it always the best decision to upgrade to the latest linux version???
<ign0ramus> Guest56170, simple answer- no.
<Guest56170> ok thanks ign0ramus
<Guest56170> because I have hardy and i know there's an 8.10 and a new 9.0 version
<ign0ramus> Guest56170, i guess i should qualify that... if your current version is running fine, and doesn't limit any new apps/features you want to try, then there's no hurry to upgrade
<ign0ramus> *9.04
<ign0ramus> year/month format
<Guest56170> ok :) yes that one
<ign0ramus> i upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04 as i was ready to try 'stable' kde 4.2.2... i've got it mostly under control, but honestly, my user experience was better in 8.04 :/
<ign0ramus> ...not that it was all kde issues - the default kernel has some drastic regressions, especially with an Intel chipset
<Guest56170> So I should be fine staying with 8.04 hardy as long as everything works.... yes I wanted to try how kde4 is like
<ign0ramus> Guest56170, you can still install kde4 and log into it separately, if you'd like
<joedj> heya folks.  i'm about to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy. the wiki says "Be sure that you have all updates applied to your current version of Ubuntu before you upgrade.".  how can i do this?  they au.archive gutsy apt repo i have been using has disappeared
<Guest56170> ign0ramus: it would give me that option at boot up or sign in?
<ign0ramus> Guest56170, the login screen - you pick what session you'd like to log into
<Guest56170> that'd be cool to try :)
<ign0ramus> Guest56170, kde4 is certainly visually appealing
<Guest56170> ign0ramus: how do I do this and would I be able to uninstall if I didn't like it?  I know that tar.gz cant be uninstalled once installed
<ign0ramus> Guest56170, there are plenty of tutorials... i'll find you one.  and if you install tar.gz packages with checkinstall, they are easily removed
<Guest56170> i'm not a total newbie but I am far from advanced concerning linux lol
<ign0ramus> !checkinstall | Guest56170
<ubottu> Guest56170: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<mot_> can i get a spot of help please? i'm using the old knetworkmanager app on kubuntu 9.04 and it won't connect to any wireless networks IF i try to manually enter in any password/security info
<mot_> however, it doesn't prompt for a password if i just hit 'connect' without entering my password, either
<mot_> is there a better, more reliable applet/network management service in kubuntu 9.04 that i should be using being knetworkmanager?
<Guest56170> ign0ramus: thanks for that link :)
<jake> [19:07] <jake> [19:07] <jake> [19:06] <jake>  redwyrm (n=nil@pool-96-249-196-155.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net) has left #ubuntu ("Leaving")
<jake> [19:07] <jake> [19:07] <jake> [19:06] <jake> <funkyHat> amanda-b: it's quite easy, but I can't talk you through it as I'm chatting on my phone. googling ubuntu initramfs modules will probably help :)
<jake> [19:07] <jake> [19:07] <jake> [19:06] <jake> --> katakaio (n=katakaio@x-134-84-51-184.uofm-secure.wireless.umn.edu) has joined #ubuntu
<jake> [19:07] <jake> [19:07] <jake> [19:06] <jake> <-- juha1 (n=juha@cs181054042.pp.htv.fi) has left #ubuntu
<ign0ramus> mot_, wicd
<jake> [19:07] <jake> [19:07] <jake> [19:06] <jake>  poweradapter (n=e@unaffiliated/poweradapter) has left #ubuntu ("Konversation terminated!")
<mot_> wicd?
<mot_> ahh
<ign0ramus> !wicd | mot_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<ign0ramus> gah
<ign0ramus> i think it's even in the repos now
<mot_> yea, it is
<mot_> is it any good?
<tsimpson> have you tried the network manager applet?
<ign0ramus> mot_, used it religiously in 8.04... never a problem
 * kaddi loves it :) it's the only network manager that works for me on jaunty
<mot_> can i remove the knetworkmanager package?
<ign0ramus> mot_, installing wicd will do it automagically
<mark____> i tried connecting to the net yesterday in KDE using wicd
<mot_> running wicd as root and nothing pops up...
<mot_> nm here it comes
<kaddi> mot: try wicd-client without root
<mot_> says "network requires encryption to be enabled"
<mot_> am i missing some packages? ....
<mark____> only way i found i can connect in KDE is to type nm-applet into terminal then i can connect using mobile braodband
<ign0ramus> mot_, do you have a password on your wireless?
<ign0ramus> mot_, that's what it's saying
<mot_> yea, i do have a password on my wireless
<mot_> i didn't know i needed to manually confire it
<mot_> i wish there was one central, working wireless app for kubuntu instead of 5 crappy ones :P
<ign0ramus> mot_, it can't guess it for you! :P
<ign0ramus> mot_, wicd is not crappy, imho
<ign0ramus> mot_, *every* wireless manager requires you to enter your password for wireless... how else would it connect?
<mot_> that's not what i'm asking; i'd expect it to prompt for a password first
<dwidmann> mot_: that's an area that's surely recieving attention right about now, seeing as it's a very well known fact that knetworkmanager was one of the worst parts of the 9.04 release ...
<mot_> instead of something obscure like "encryption required"
<ign0ramus> mot_, maybe we just differ on what's 'obscure' in using a wireless manager
<genetics_> ign0ramus: i added kdesudo inthe "command" line for kdepackagekit but still no permissions
<dwidmann> From what I've read, networkmanager is difficult to make a frontend for
<ign0ramus> genetics_, well, it's not a fix for your issue, but you can always use adept, synaptic, or (recommended) terminal
<Guest56170> ign0ramus: so where can I get the kde4, in the repository?
<genetics_> hmm, that sucks
<ign0ramus> Guest56170, adept? yeah.  it will remove kpackagekit
<Guest56170> ign0ramus: but I will still have kde3.5 installed correct??
<ign0ramus> Guest56170, oh, if you're on kde 3.5.x, you will pull the kde3 version of Adept
<ign0ramus> (which is actually better than the kde4 version, at least for now)
<tsimpson> installing adept will NOT remove kpackagekit, or vice-versa
<Guest56170> ign0ramus: so best to just leave it alone right, I don't want to experiment and crash this pc lol
<ign0ramus> tsimpson, you are right... i must have removed it manually (probably sub-consciously) ;)
<ign0ramus> Guest56170, you should be fine installing core kde apps, but what you're looking for are all just frontends for APT
<Guest56170> ign0ramus: ok... what I was just wondering is if there's an advantage of kde4 over kde3.5
<ign0ramus> Guest56170, umm... i guess it looks snazzy(?)
<tsimpson> kde3 is not maintained any more, it will not get any updates
<Guest56170> lol snazzy, awesome incentive
<ign0ramus> Guest56170, well, it's definitely a WIP... as much as i complain about it, it does get better and better.  3.5.10 is about as solid as you can get, but as tsimpson said, no more updates
<Guest56170> is kde4 stable yet tho, because kde3.5 has been doin great so far
<tsimpson> kde4 is stable, it's not a alpha, beta or RC. it's released, it's stable ;)
<ign0ramus> Guest56170, is 4.2.2 (or 4.2.3) more stable than 4.0? Heck yes.  Moreso than 3.5?  Not yet
<tsimpson> and wait until 4.5 before comparing to 3.5
 * genii sips his coffee and watches amused
<ign0ramus> tsimpson, agreed.
<Guest56170> ok, so I'm the only outcast w/3.5 here huh lol
<crichardso> its not to bad only complant i have is dual screens arnt cofigurable completely
<ign0ramus> Guest56170, not at all - plenty of people have stuck with 3.5.x for various reasons.  I just moved from 8.04 a couple weeks ago
<genii> Guest56170: I'm still running 3.5 also, actually
<tsimpson> btw, you _can_ install kde 3.5.10 in Jaunty 9.04 via a 3rd party repo
<tsimpson> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<curiouscuz> 4.2.3 rocks
<Guest56170> :) I am not alone! ok
<genii> It's .... meh
 * genii waits for 4.5
<mark____> i just upgraded to 4.2.3 two days ago and im still playing with it
<Guest56170> well thanks everyone for the help :)  I may try the kde4 after all
<dwidmann> As far as dual screens go ... NVidia + Twinview isn't too bad ... Couldn't get satisfactory results with anything else though
<ign0ramus> did you guys running kde 4.2.3 use the kubuntu-ppa?
<dwidmann>  Hmm, I guess I should svn up now.
<Guest56170> bye all, until another time :)
<crichardso> dwidmann: ya i am using the generics i have intel vid and there is parts missing from the kubuntu realse for configing them the the monitor display app
<snax> hi guys & girls
<snax> is there any chance to get amarok 1.4 on kubuntu9.04 ?
<tsimpson> not unless you try to compile it yourself, amarok 1.x is no longer maintained
<ign0ramus> snax: there's a ppa for it
<tsimpson> is amarok in the kde3 ppa?
<tsimpson> err, not ppa, repository
<alan_> you can get VLC for linux it works very well and is free
 * kappa is back.
<ign0ramus> amarok 1.4 for jaunty - https://launchpad.net/~bogdanb/+archive/ppa
<ign0ramus> alan_, vlc is a great media player, but not a good library manager
<Fashionist> ciao qualche italiano?
<ign0ramus> !it | Fashionist
<ubottu> Fashionist: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<snax> thanks guys
<ign0ramus> np
<vermin> what do i have to type to make firefox work right ?
<ign0ramus> vermin, what do you mean 'work right'?
<khaije1> is there a pastebin for pictures? i am getting randomly occuring visual distortions on jaunty that i'm hoping to get some help with...
<vermin> i'll have fire fox running for a few hours, and then youtube will be skippy.
<vermin> why does windows get the good stuff.
<ign0ramus> khaije1, tinypic or imageshack, for two
<khaije1> k thx ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> khaije1, np
<jim_002> khaijel:screen flickering?
<ign0ramus> vermin, probably due to memory leaks, which occurs using Fx/Flash/Windows as well
<vermin> this happens to me everyday.  it never happended to my or my dad on our windows boxes.
<vermin> i dont care WHAT the reason is screwing it up.  i want to know HOW to make it work.
<vermin> what do i have to type to make firefox work right ?
<ign0ramus> vermin, there's no magic command
<jim_002> why not use konqueror?
<vermin> konqueror sucks.
<vermin> it sucks with hotmail
<xjjk> vermin: probably, I've not tried it... but maybe runnning through wine
<vermin> why would i have to go through wine
<xjjk> it's a bad reflection on Adobe
<xjjk> vermin: it's OSS end-to-end
<jim_002> hehe, get yourself a real mail account like gmail :)
<vermin> why doesent these FSF guys make a good fire fox implementation
<vermin> OSS ?
<genii> xjjk: I agree
<xjjk> vermin: the problem is Flash
<vermin> how do i make it work
<xjjk> not Firefox
<vermin> ugh
<vermin> linux shit.
<genii> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xjjk> vermin: and the FSF is heavily pushing a Flash plugin replacement
<vermin> well whats taking them so long.
<xjjk> it's not going as fast as everyone would like, of course
<xjjk> vermin: I don't know
<ign0ramus> vermin, maybe they need you to help ;)
<xjjk> vermin: regardless, emulating all the graphics stuff and emulating it
<xjjk> with WINE
<xjjk> so far I think actually works *better*
<vermin> well whats their email.  i'll help by telling them to hurry !
<jim_002> I find konqueror works nice in kubuntu. No need for firefox really
<ign0ramus> vermin, that's probably not as helpful as you think
<khaije1> hey ign0ramus, i'm bookmarking that one, way easier than i expected!
<vermin> well it never happened when i ran Debian.
<vermin> why on the new kubuntu
<ign0ramus> khaije1, cool. glad to help.
<vermin> linux sucks.
<khaije1> anyway here is my screen, can anyone tell me whats going on or how to fix it?
<khaije1> http://i40.tinypic.com/15flul4.png
 * vermin puts the xp cd back in
<ign0ramus> khaije1, intel graphics?
<khaije1> yup
<ign0ramus> khaije1, bingo.
<khaije1> known issue?
<ign0ramus> khaije1, this may be of interest: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<khaije1> right on ign0ramus :)
<ign0ramus> khaije1, oh yeah. BIG known issue
<khaije1> all the kms churn? i know there is a lot of work (and resulting regression) coming from that team.. i guess im caught in the crossfire
<ign0ramus> khaije1, i would follow Part D for best performance
<khaije1> mkay
<jim_002> anyone here tried kdevelop4? It seems to be bereft of project templates :(
<ign0ramus> khaije1, it's all reversible and you can always revert, but i've found nothing but gratification with this method
<ign0ramus> khaije1, otherwise, i got what you have, making the OS unusable
<mase_work> jim_002: i'm using it.
<vonkleist_> vermin, what does konqueror has to do with firefox? and what does the FSF has to do with konqueror?
<mase_work> jim_002: seems ok for what i want but i haven't used templates much
<jim_002> mase_work: oh. it's just i used kdevelop 3 and it has lots of nice kde project templates, but kdevelop4 seems a little bare.
<mase_work> jim_002: you may need to download them or add the extra kdevelop package
<mase_work> its called kdevelop-data i think
<polishpaul> Help... I installed Kubuntu 9.04 on my Lenovo T61 laptop, i've used various linux's on it... anyway, i can't get the wireless to work! :(
<khaije1> the only issue is that i'm worried about losing madwifi support...
<kaddi> polishpaul you might try wicd it works great for me :)
<khaije1> ath5k is only 80% at most compared to madwifi on my wlan card
<ign0ramus> khaije1, then it's best to do a little research first, but there is probably a solution (if a problem even exists)
<jim_002> mase_work: i installed kdevelop-data-kde4 but that didn't help. nevermind, thanks for the help though.
<andre_pl> I'm trying to transition from gnome to kde, i have some python scripts that tie into the notification system, how does it work on kde, my notifications aren't doing anything
<mase_work> yeh i'm not really sure, the #kdevelop channel used to exist
<mase_work> it may still be there
<khaije1> ign0ramus: i like the idea of getting a new kernel though... i really can't resist :)
<ign0ramus> khaije1, and you'll still keep your current one, as well
<jim_002> mase_work: i'll try there, thanks.
<polishpaul> kaddi, what is wicd?
<andre_pl> I stand corrected, they work, but they're not the plasma notifications, they're something totally different.
<kaddi> polishpaul it's a new network manager, it replaces knetworkmanager afaik
<ign0ramus> polishpaul, it's another network manager, that seems to work where networkmanager doesn't for some
<polishpaul> what steps can i take to identify the issue?
<ign0ramus> !wireless | polishpaul
<ubottu> polishpaul: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<polishpaul> ty
<ign0ramus> np - if only all life's problems could be solved by invoking a bot!
<ign0ramus> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<genii> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<ign0ramus> haha! is ubottu programmable like other irc bots, or is it restrics to ops?
 * genii makes spears from the snowmobile steering struts and waits for the weasels
<ign0ramus> *restricted... don't know what happened there
<ign0ramus> brb rebooting
<polishpaul> !makefix :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makefix :)
<jim_002> networkmanager is really bad. I just disabled it and manually configured /etc/network/interfaces
<jim_002> if you run a ping test while using networkmanager you will get consistant ping spikes every minute or two :/
<ign0ramus> anyone else still having issues with shutting down, using the gui buttons? (hangs)
<ign0ramus> "reboot" and "shutdown" commands still work fine... :/
<jim_002> used to have that problem in 8.04
<ign0ramus> jim_002, anything to fix?
<jim_002> what version you using?
<jim_002> 9.04 works fine for me
<ign0ramus> jaunty
<ign0ramus> sometimes it works and sometimes not... i'm sure it's getting hung up on a sigterm or something
<jim_002> could be power management or something
<jake> [20:18] [Info] Looking for server irc.ubuntu.com:8001...
<jake> [20:18] [Info] Server found, connecting...
<jake> [20:18] [Info] Connected; logging in...
<jake> [20:18] [Notice] -- *** Looking up your hostname...
<jake> [20:18] [Notice] -- *** Checking ident
<jake> [20:18] [Notice] -- *** Found your hostname
<jake> [20:18] [Notice] -- *** No identd (auth) response
<jake> [20:18] [Welcome] Welcome to the freenode IRC Network jake
<ign0ramus> no this guy again
<jake> [20:18] [Welcome] Your host is clarke.freenode.net[clarke.freenode.net/8001], running version hyperion-1.0.2b
<jake> [20:18] [Notice] -- *** Your host is clarke.freenode.net[clarke.freenode.net/8001], running version hyperion-1.0.2b
<jake> [20:18] [Welcome] This server was created Mon May 21 17:06:18 UTC 2007
<jake> [20:18] [Welcome] Server clarke.freenode.net (Version hyperion-1.0.2b), User modes: aAbBcCdDeEfFGhHiIjkKlLmMnNopPQrRsStTuUvVwWxXyYzZ01234569*@, Channel modes: bcdefFhiIklmnoPqstv
<jake> [20:18] [Support] jake IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16
<jim_002> lol
<jake> [20:18] [Support] jake SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50
<jake> [20:18] [Users]  There are 25347 listed and 22641 unlisted users on 39 servers
<jim_002> spam?
<jake> [20:18] [Users] 37 flagged staff members
<jake> [20:18] [Users] 23132 channels formed
<jake> [20:18] [Users]  I have 2296 clients and 0 servers
<jake> [20:18] [Users] Current users on clarke.freenode.net: users: 2296  Max: 2775.
<jake> [20:18] [Users] Current users on the network: 47988  Max: 57353
<ign0ramus> jim_002, not sure... maybe just dumb?
<kaddi> who's going to call the ops? :p
<jake> [20:18] [Users]  Highest connection count: 2776 (2775 clients) (297199 since server was (re)started)
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] Message of the day:
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - Welcome to clarke.freenode.net in Fremont, California, US.
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - Thanks to VR Hosting 'http://www.vr.org' for sponsoring this server!
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] -
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - CLARKE, SIR ARTHUR C. [1917-2008]. Born in Minehead, Somerset,
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - England he served as radar specialist during WWII. The ideas
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - of geostationary communications satellites and space elevators
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - are credited to him. In 1956, he moved to Colombo, Sri Lanka,
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - receiving his knighthood there in 1998 by proxy from the UK
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - High Commissioner due to his post-polio-syndrome which has had
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - since 1988. Among his several dozens novels and collections
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - are 2001: A Space Odyssey, 2010, 2061, 3001 and The
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - Songs of Distant Earth. He is currently the Honorary Board
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - Chair of the Institute for Cooperation in Space.
<ign0ramus> C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] -
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - You're using freenode, a service of Peer-Directed Projects
<maco> jake: HOW MANY BANS DO YOU NEED?
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - Center Ltd (http://freenode.net/pdpc.shtml).
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] -
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - Thanks to everyone who helped us make the 2008/2009 fundraiser
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - a success, indivdual donors, hardware and bandwith sponsors and
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - our corporate sponsor Canonical Ltd (http://www.canonical.com).
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] -
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - By connecting to freenode you indicate that you have read
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - and agree to adhere to our policies and procedures as per
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - the website (http://freenode.net). We would like to remind
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - you that unauthorized public logging of channels on the
<genii> jake: Please stop
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - network is prohibited. Public channel logging should only
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - take place where the channel owner(s) has requested this
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - and users of the channel are all made aware (if you are
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - publically logging your channel, you may wish to keep a
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] - notice in topic and perhaps as a on-join message).
<jake> [20:18] [MOTD] -
<polishpaul> oh wow
<polishpaul> wheee... not :(
<ign0ramus> thanks genii
<genii> ign0ramus: np
<ign0ramus> genii, is he using a different ip each time?
<polishpaul> so with my wireless, i seem to fail at connecting to the router... it keeps asking for passphrase
<genii> ign0ramus: No idea, I'd have to check logs or so
<maco> yes
<maco> he is
<maco> he was *.dyn.grandenetworks.net before
<ign0ramus> maco, i don't understand why someone would flood a channel... there's nothing to gain :/
<maco> (i know because i set his ban in #ubuntu-women)
<ign0ramus> maco, lol
<ign0ramus> wait, there's an ubuntu women channel?
<ign0ramus> ;-)
<maco> aye...
<maco> has been for years
<ign0ramus> <3 geeky girls
<jim_002> ign0ramus: My hang problem went away when I installed 9.04, but I think it was something to do with apci. You could try adding acpi=off noapic to your grub kernel line.
<maco> ign0ramus: yeah uh...dont come in there sayin that, k?
<ign0ramus> jim_002, i'm checking it out... apparently i'm not the only one with this issue in jaunty... someone wrote that the gui calls the reboot "-d" flag, which isn't supported.
<ign0ramus> maco, gotcha... i happen to like this channel
<jim_002> polishpaul: that's the networkmanager for you, it really sucks. Best to use /etc/network/interfaces if you want stable wireless.
<jim_002> ignOramus: oh
<ign0ramus> jim_002, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/71004
<ubuntu> if i have windows installed on a drive, and used gparted to resize the drive into 2 partitions, do i lose the windows data?
<polishpaul> jim_002, what needs to be in there? I tried adding auto eth0 and whatnots...
<polishpaul> i just turned off my wireless security.. still nothing
<polishpaul> all other distros connect :(
<jim_002> ignOramus: that makes sense.
<jim_002> polishpaul: are you using encryption?
<polishpaul> not any more..
<polishpaul> my interfaces only has: auto lo; iface lo inet loopback;
<jim_002> you need: auto wlan0, iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<polishpaul> adding wlan0 now
<polishpaul> ok :)
<polishpaul> was trying eth0 and 1 earlier.. i see now
<jim_002> where the comma means another line
<polishpaul> right right
<jim_002> if you want static ip you need to use: inet static and provide gateway info etc
<polishpaul> its fishing but not getting any dhcp...
<Zengol> How would i go about getting shockwave?
<genii> Zengol: There is no shockwave for linux.
<Zengol> Your kidding me....
<polishpaul> ok getting somewhere at leat.. ty jim
<ign0ramus> Zengol, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<genii> Zengol: Not in the least.
<Zengol> A linux program i am using say's i need shockwave.
<ign0ramus> Zengol, what app?
<Zengol> Lol, Dofus.
<jim_002> polishpaul: you might need wireless-essid <ssid> also
<ign0ramus> Zengol, lol, is that like neopets? o_O
<Zengol> Not sure.
<polishpaul> jim, my routers ssid?
<jim_002> polishpaul: oh, you have to disable the network manager too. sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop && sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ign0ramus> Zengol, from reading forums, it just uses Flash
<genii> Zengol: Likely it means Adobe Flash and not specifically the Shockwave part
<jim_002> polishpaul: your router usually broadcasts wireless ssid?
<Zengol> No plugin found for 'Shockwave Flash file'.
<Zengol> Do you want to download one from www.macromedia.com
<polishpaul> jim_002 yeah, i have the router's ssid
<genii> !flash | Zengol
<ubottu> Zengol: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Zengol> I have flash.
<Zengol> Not sure which version, let me check.
<khaije1> is there an equivalent to /etc/gdm/PostLogin/Default for kdm ?
<jim_002> polishpaul: just put a new line in /etc/network/interfaces: wireless-essid <your access point's ssid>
<Zengol> Say's  flashplugin non free version.
<polishpaul> jim_002 sweet, ty i got it on manual IP
<ign0ramus> Zengol, this will tell you exact version: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html
<polishpaul> didn't pick up a DHCP.. :\
<polishpaul> stopping the NetworkMangler worked
<Zengol> I guess i need a new one.
<Zengol> Can't even see the video, so i must have an edition before version 4
<jim_002> polishpaul: cool. if you don't want NetworkManager to load at boot, you can disable it by doing: sudo update-rc.d NetworkManager remove
<ign0ramus> Zengol,  highly doubtful, but you can try anyway
<ign0ramus> Zengol, "flashplugin-nonfree" is the package (Adobe version)
<Zengol> Says i now have shockwave flash 10.0 r22
<Zengol> ign0ramus: So far so good, thank's man.
<ign0ramus> Zengol, its the least i can do
<Zengol> ign0ramus: I would have never though to have looked on teh original Adobe website.....
<Zengol> ign0ramus: I figured i had to do EVERYTHING from terminal, haha.
<polishpaul> jim_002 just did it a moment ago :D
<ign0ramus> Zengol, well, there's a good chance when you do an "apt-get update", you will be prompted to install the (k)ubuntu version of the flash plugin
<polishpaul> is there any linux distro better suited for virtualization than others?
<jim_002> polishpaul: okie dokie
<Zengol> ign0ramus: I will most likely never do that.
<ign0ramus> Zengol, you don't update and upgrade packages?
<Zengol> ign0ramus: I have had nothing but confusion after updating through the terminal, i leave that one to Adept.
 * genii sneaks tsimpson a coffee and cookies
<jim_002> polishpaul: It works ok in gentoo, but I haven't tried it in ubuntu/kubuntu
<ign0ramus> Zengol, it's all the same, except with terminal you have more control
<Zengol> Whoop's.
<polishpaul> i'm test riding lots of distros etc... i wanna VR them now
<Zengol> I was wondering what that little button did, haha.
<Zengol> I guess i know now.
<jim_002> polishpaul: vmware is pretty easy to use though
<polishpaul> xen or vmware?
<jim_002> I went for the easy option, vmware :)
<ign0ramus> polishpaul, have you tried arch?  that one really interests me, but it seems a little advanced... :/
<polishpaul> arch linux? or something virtualizationish?
<ign0ramus> arch linux?
<ign0ramus> yeah, that's what i meant, dunno why i put a question mark, lol
<polishpaul> ok so the vm player is a hardware hypervisor?
<polishpaul> ign0ramus yeah, i just recently stumbled upon it
<polishpaul> sounds pretty interesting actually.. i think id' be overwhelmed by gentoo
<polishpaul> i got a life to live :P
<ign0ramus> polishpaul, it allegedly has the best implementation of kde ... (so i've read)
<polishpaul> oooh...
<polishpaul> but it doens't come with a default destkop right?
<ign0ramus> polishpaul, yeah, but ... http://kdemod.ath.cx/
 * astromme warns that while arch linux is very clean and well put together, there are many things that you may be used to 'just working' that don't 'just work'
<polishpaul> nid3
<polishpaul> nice
<astromme> i.e. hal, printer autosetup, XOrg autosetup, graphical update client (there is one, but you have to install it :P)
<ign0ramus> astromme, that was what i meant by 'advanced'... but it is interesting
<astromme> ign0ramus: absolutely. I run it on my desktop (and kubuntu on my laptop).
<astromme> But I've found that on a laptop I just don't have enough time to configure arch
<ign0ramus> astromme, i have too many versions of ubuntu/kubuntu/windows xp/windows 7 ... i have to get rid of some of these! :)
<astromme> I get better battery life, the aformentioned printer/etc... stuff, driver setup out of the box with kubuntu where it would take me hours if not days to get it almost working in arch
<Walzmyn> What's the xbuntu channel?
<astromme> xubuntu?
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, #xubuntu
<Walzmyn> oh, i left out a u
<astromme> ign0ramus: if possible, I would already have standardized on kubuntu
<ign0ramus> astromme, running kde4?
<astromme> ign0ramus: I just don't find it as easy for kde development. I run arch linux with kde trunk packages and some manual builds of playground stuff that I work on
<astromme> ign0ramus: of course
<ign0ramus> astromme, arch is rolling, correct?
<astromme> yes, which is quite nice
<ign0ramus> not messy?
<astromme> but even rolling isn't enough for kde trunk of which I need some parts
<astromme> ign0ramus: not so much. Every once in a while there are conflicting upgrades
<ign0ramus> astromme, are you building a spaceship or something? :)
<polishpaul> argh.. now why no DHCP?
<astromme> but like I said, so much is set up by the user anyways that when things break it's in a way that's at least fixable
<astromme> ign0ramus: not quite!
<polishpaul> maybe i should turn the security back on first :P
<astromme> I've got some plasma widgets
 * genii sips
<ign0ramus> genii, you're never going to get any sleep
<genii> ign0ramus: At least not until after someone wins the Stanley Cup
<astromme> And then i'm in the prototype stages of backup software (TimeVault), tablet pc notetaking software (Tote) and some other experimental ideas
<ign0ramus> genii, haha!
<ign0ramus> astromme, you develop this on your own?
<astromme> ign0ramus: well, other than the rememberthemilk plasma widget, none of it is near release. But yes, it's just me, for now at least
<astromme> the widget will be in KDE 4.3, I'm excited :)
<ign0ramus> astromme, you did rememberthemilk?
<astromme> ign0ramus: I did the kde interface. Not the service :). I'm just a user of the service
<ign0ramus> astromme, still pretty sweet.  i was just reading about it on some linux blog :)
<astromme> ign0ramus: probably mine :P http://blog.chatonka.com ?
<peaches> ElTimo: you on 9.04?
<ElTimo> yup
<ign0ramus> astromme, no it was http://sheenonline.biz/2008/06/super-charge-remember-the-milk-with-smart-lists-and-tags/
<peaches> ElTimo: 9.04 isn't KDE 4.3 though
<ign0ramus> astromme, i stumbleupon'd it and bookmarked :)
<ElTimo> i know. i compiled it myself and i cant find the wifi plasmoid that came with 4.2
<astromme> nice, cool blog post
<peaches> ElTimo: ok can you load the plasmoid on the non compiled version and find the name?
<ign0ramus> astromme, it's amazing the cool stuff you can find when using stumbleupon and the 'linux' channel ;)
<peaches> anyone else in here know about kubuntu's wifi plasmoid?
<peaches> ElTimo: the plasmoid may well be a kubuntu thing
<astromme> ElTimo: the plasmoid is a snapshot of the playground one
<astromme> ElTimo: from a few months back (sometime in March/April)
<jim_002> I was considering making a plasma widget. The lyrics one which I want to use is broken :/
<ElTimo> astromme: whats the name? i have all of playground sitting on my drive at the moment
<astromme> ElTimo: networkmanager
<ElTimo> thats what i thought. it doesnt compile. it doesnt do ANYTHING when i run make
<astromme> ElTimo: After you install it you need to kquitapp plasma; kquitapp kded; kded4 &; plasma &;
<jim_002> astromme: Are plasma widgets easy to code?
<astromme> ElTimo: you need to cmake it first man... from the applets dir not the networkmanager dir
<astromme> jim_002: Depends on your prior experience with programming
<ElTimo> i did. i got an error that had nothing to do with it
<astromme> If you're comfortable with C++ the native plasmoids aren't too difficult
<astromme> If you're comfortable with a more scripting like language such as python, perl, javascript they're also easy. There should be tutorials on techbase
<jim_002> astromme: I know c++ (although a bit rusty), but I'm kinda new to kde development
<astromme> jim_002: that's alright, we all were at one time
<jim_002> astromme: I'll take a look on techbase, thanks.
<astromme> If you know python better than C++ I suggest starting there. Easier to fix the things that will inevitably go wrong
<astromme> jim_002: see http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma
<astromme> and http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma/Python/GettingStarted
<astromme> oh, doh, that was the python one
<astromme> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma/GettingStarted
<peaches> it's in playground/base/plasma/applets/networkmanager/ . stop from the last child directory and work your way up the CMakeLists.txt till it compiles. if it doesn't you'll have to edit one or more file to get it to build. that's how playground goes sometimes
<jim_002> astromme: Nice. Ye I know a little python, i'll try that first.
<astromme> jim_002: If you want to do C++ programming and don't know any Qt/KDE specific stuff yet, you might want to start with basic concepts in place with Qt programming
<ElTimo> peaches: im sol then. i dont know how to use cmake
<astromme> jim_002: I.E. http://doc.trolltech.com/4.5/how-to-learn-qt.html or http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials#Introduction_To_KDE_4_Programming
<peaches> ElTimo: you can probably get your compiled KDE to find base Kubuntu's plasmoid exporting KDEDIRS=/usr or something
<astromme> jim_002: Things like signals and slots, event driven programming, QObjects are important to understand on a basic level
<astromme> ElTimo: it's not hard. cmake /path/to/source/directory
<astromme> ElTimo: so for example "cmake ." runs cmake on the current direcotry
<ElTimo> i know that much, but i dont know how to edit cmakelists.txt and all that
<astromme> ElTimo: After you run cmake, run "make" and "make install" as usual
<astromme> ElTimo: You shouldn't have to. It should at least configure correctly
<astromme> Then you want to cd into the networkmanager directory
<astromme> and do the make, make install from in there
<jim_002> astromme: I'll take a look, ty for the links
<astromme> jim_002: no problem. If you need help, find me on irc or at astromme - at -  chatonka.com
<polishpaul> ok so i have my interfaces with this: wireless-essid myrouter; wireless-key mykey;  however, when i restart network it says invalid argument mykey
<jim_002> astromme: cheers :)
<ElTimo> astromme: yea, i did all that. i run make and nothing happens. i get literally NO output
 * astromme notes that #plasma, #kde-devel and #qt are also good channels
<astromme> ElTimo: did the cmake work without an error? read the ouput
<jake_> this is jake im am not going to flood anyone i want all my ip addresses unblocked or i will dos attack this system
 * astromme chuckles
<ElTimo> astromme: yes it did. theres no errors
<astromme> ElTimo: VERBOSE=1 make ?
<sergio> anyome
<sergio> anyone
<sergio> can help me?
<sergio> hellow?
<andre_pl> I've been trying to get some of my python scripts to use kde4's notifications instead of the uglier ones. i'm calling the Notify function through dbus on org.kde.VisualNotifications, but though it seems to work, I get no popup at all
<astromme> sergio: just ask your question, you don't need to ask for permission for asking
<sergio> anyone know any program i can use to see who is using my network the most?
<sergio> like a sniffer
<astromme> andre_pl: if you do the calls through qdbusviewer do things work? Have you established that you're calling dbus correctly via other dbus calls?
<sergio> i just need to know the ip and then i can filter the mac on my router
<astromme> sergio: wireshark? dunno
<andre_pl> astromme: can qdbusviewer make function calls? I've been looking for exactly that program i think
<andre_pl> currently using dbus-explorer but it only lets me view the signatures
<astromme> andre_pl: qdbusviewer lets you inspect the dbus tree and make calls
<astromme> it may not be the best gui, but it is a gui :P
<sergio> well thank you but wireshark is not actually the one i need, what im trying to find is a program that lets me know how much bandwidth its using not the protocols its using
<sergio> but ill keep looking
<astromme> sergio: but you could probably see which one comes up more often. /shrug
<sergio> just hate people who abuses my network
<sergio> installing wireshark
<andre_pl> astromme: yeah, I get nothing at all w/ qdbusviewer either
<ElTimo> astromme: i looked in the directory and it doesnt even seem like theres any source files in it
<astromme> andre_pl: hmm, not working for me either. weird
<astromme> andre_pl: are you using PyKDE4? You could always use the KNotification API bindings in python
<astromme> ElTimo: are you in the build dir? did you do a svn co svn://blash ?
<andre_pl> astromme: strangely enough, org.freedesktop.Notifications gives me an error in qdbusviewer method not found, but i'm able to use it from python
<andre_pl> astromme: I'm only using Pyqt4 for now, and I'd prefer not to pull in the kde libs if I dont have to
<astromme> andre_pl: understantable. Here it is if you decide to http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.2-api/kdeui/KNotification.html
<ElTimo> astromme: o whoops :P my bad
<astromme> andre_pl: you could try dbus-send too
<astromme> andre_pl: http://forum.kde.org/control-knotify4-using-dbus-t-23580.html
<andre_pl> astromme: I Tried that but I wasn't sure how to get all the paramters into it properly.
<astromme> andre_pl: I'll look at my code (granted, C++), I use it
<astromme> andre_pl: for something simple I suppose you could use kdialog --passive-popup <text> --title <title> <timeout>
<andre_pl> that might work. its basically just things like 'download complete' etc.
<ElTimo> ok still, nothing is happening. it goes into the parent directory and says that theres nothing to be done. it sounds like an issue with the makefile
<astromme> meh, --passivepopup not --passive-popup
<andre_pl> astromme: lol, I just figured that out...
<astromme> ElTimo: make sure you are doing all of these steps http://rafb.net/p/0tnqqY92.html
<astromme> and that NONE of them fail.
<andre_pl> totally unrelated question about my transition to kde... I have a panel at the side, and a panel at the top.  the one at the side is perfect in that windows always go behind it.. the one on the top however, either makes the whole area unavailable to windows, OR lets windows completely cover the panel, but there is no way to make it behave like the one on the left.
<ElTimo> ok still no luck
<andre_pl> hmm, scratch that last question, it pops itself up :)
<astromme> andre_pl: that seems like a bug.... I just added a panel to the top and I can drag windows above it
<astromme> andre_pl: it's possible that you have snapping enabled
<astromme> andre_pl: right click a window -> configure window behavior -> Moving 'tab' on the left -> Snap windows only when overlapping
<astromme> that's how I like my desktop.
<astromme> ElTimo: same error?
<astromme> slash non error?
<ElTimo> yup, or rather lack of one
<ElTimo> yea
<ElTimo> it just flat out doesnt realize it has to build stuff
<andre_pl> astromme: yeah thats pretty nice too..
<andre_pl> got any other tips? I've been in the other camp for a LONG time, but i was a bigtime kde user about 4 years ago.
<astromme> I have a number of things I do to each new machine... lemmy think
<astromme> how big is your monitor? I have a 21in 1680x1050
<andre_pl> 1920x1200
<astromme> On this machine I like to enable desktop effects, enable the "magic lamp" minimize animation, change the default alt-tab (window switching) mode to "Present Windows"
<andre_pl> i think the desktop effects were on by default.
<andre_pl> alt-tab gives me something like coverflow on an ipod
<astromme> andre_pl: oh goodie :). I also have a 80% width panel at the bottom, hidden panel on the left with launcher icons
 * astromme notes the oh goodie was in response to the 1920x1200
<ElTimo> astromme: any idea what i can do? any way i can compile it by hand?
<astromme> andre_pl: again in window configuration, desktop effects, "Window Swiching"
<astromme> ElTimo: I just ran the code I gave you on my computer in a new konsole, line for line. It worked
<astromme> ElTimo: I'm guessing your cmake failed but the error is higher up
<astromme> ElTimo: run cmake again and look for errors closely
<astromme> andre_pl: my desktop http://blog.chatonka.com/Desktop-Normal-Overview.png
<polishpaul> dang, i'm having a rough time getting this wireless to play nice... :( installed wicd and its not starting... can't dhcp... can't add wireles-key.. :'(
<astromme> I suppose I also enable 4 virtual desktops and set up the keybindings (in system settings, use the search) to ctrl + alt + arrow keys.
<astromme> polishpaul: I haven't had experience with wicd. you had troubles with the built in plasmoid?
<andre_pl> astromme: I cant find window switching
<andre_pl> nevermind
<andre_pl> just did
<mkasson> how can I change the font size of my folder view desktop icons
<astromme> andre_pl: on the pane where you enable/disable compositing, look for the one that is currently selected as "cover switch"
<astromme> oh, good
<polishpaul> astromme, plasmoid? i coulndn't get network manager to work so i tried wicd instead. AFter reboot it seems to work now.
<polishpaul> wow, ok wicd is badass.. :D
<polishpaul> now i can enjoy KDE
<tzanger> networkmanager does not work with kde
<tzanger> wicd works great for me too
<polishpaul> now i know :) lol
<polishpaul> wicd just made my freakin' day
<ElTimo> o my god polishpaul i think you just made mine too
<astromme> lol
<ign0ramus> wicd ftw!
<andre_pl> astromme: is there a way to have the system monitor visible in the panel? currently It just shows me a static icon which I have to click on to actually see the graph.. I'd like to embed that view in a panel, is that possible?
<ElTimo> lol agreed
<marco> Hi, Anyonde know wheres it is Kde 4.3 beta 1?
 * astromme sighs. kubuntu tried to have a fully kde4 system, but it really hurt them in the experimental networkmanager widget
<astromme> marco: watch http://kubuntu.org and http://kde.org for the announcement, it's not ready yet.
<astromme> andre_pl: I think that has something to do with the size of the panel
<marco> so, aprox it's goign to be for tomorrow?
<astromme> andre_pl: if the applet set a minimum size and the panel is smaller, it shows the icon
<marco> cause Tuesday 12 of may was supossed to be released
<mkasson> ah got it
<ElTimo> marco: you could try compiling it like me
<ElTimo> if you're into that kind of pain
<marco> mmm,
<astromme> if you really want the bleeding edge, use project neon (google it)
<astromme> but I strongly suggest waiting for the official packages. And keep in mind it's a beta
<marco> ElTimo, did you compiled Kde 4.3 beta 1?
<ElTimo> yes i did. it hurts so good
<marco> :D
<marco> any screeen cast?
<ElTimo> lol not yet, i have to get wireless working
<astromme> andre_pl: You could also thry the "System Load Viewer" plasmoid
<astromme> andre_pl: or the "System Monitor - CPU"
<marco> Eltimo, what about performance?
<marco> better than kde 4.2.x?
<ElTimo> much better for the most part, but the compositing is iffy
<marco> and, what about the lok and feel? does it look nice? better?
<ElTimo> o my god yes. so much better looking.
<marco> ok, so kde 4.3 beta its released,
<marco> but there es no offical anuncemnet
<marco> ?
<astromme> maco: no, it is not released until there is an official announcement
<astromme> marco: sorry, above for you
<astromme> marco: there may be a kde svn revision that says "beta 1" but that does NOT mean it is the official 4.3 beta
<marco> :(
<marco> i want beta no!
<marco> now!
<marco> xD
<astromme> marco: don't worry! it'll be here soon
<JontheEchidna> there's always kde-nightly
<marco> anyboyd know what its going on with a kernel update for intel graphics cards?
<doleyb> Why does dolphin block on firefox?  I mean, if I send a STOP signal to firefox, then the dolphin process stops working until I CONT firefox.
<preston> ok i just installed jaunty and i cant install restricted extras
<preston> i find it and click apply but no go. any ideas?
<marco> when kde 4.3 beta1 goes for release, it goign to be placed here?  ==> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<astromme> marco: I'm not a kubuntu packager, I don't know. Probably wherever the 4.2 for intrepid went, but for jaunty
<preston> anyone?
<doleyb> preston: You didn't give a detailed question.
<preston> ive installed jaunty and updated now thru kpackagekit im trying to install restricted extra's and nothing happens
<preston> i click on restricted extras to set it to download and hit appy and nothing?
<hsien> hola
<marco> hsien eres de chile?
<preston> doleyb: hmmm i tried installing something else and it seems to be something with the restricted extras package
<marco> i want kde 4.3 now!!!!
<doleyb> preston: That's still not detailed enough for someone to be likely to answer.  Instead of "seems to be something", you could tell exactly where how it stopped working.
<genii> marco: Ninguna área de Chile existe. Usted puede recibir ayuda en la lengua del español en el #ubuntu-es       eg:  /join #ubuntu-es
<preston> doleyb: ok how about when selected and applied nothing happens at all
<marco> look
<marco> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.3-beta1.php
<marco> it was created (in blank)
<marco> :D
<marco> recently
<astromme> lol, you are really waiting for this :P
<marco> yep
<marco> so, i think it will be released very soon
<jimoz> anybody live?
<doleyb> we are the undead
<jimoz> prove it
<doleyb> there is butter on my head
<astromme> wow, I look at the 4.2 vs 4.0 screenshots and I realize how far kde has come in just one year. stunning really
<jimoz> are you  a toast?
<JabberWokky> Take a look at 1.0
<jimoz> LOL
<astromme> well, sure, but then we get into games.. "look at 1950s computer" "look at apple II" etc...
<JabberWokky> Speaking of which, there was one nifty thing from the 1.0 era that I miss, and I wonder if it's somewhere hidden.
<oobe> i just want to ask one thing what does ctl alt backspace do oh wait let me check
<JabberWokky> There was something like "hold down alt, select a menu item and press a key and it assigns that key to that item"
 * JabberWokky should probably ask over in #kde.
<jimoz> I remember   FVWM time
<rgarcia> Hii all...could anybody help me:
<rgarcia> ?
<ign0ramus> !ask | rgarcia
<ubottu> rgarcia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<what_if> im having a problem removing my soudcard modules... see error here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/171220/
<JabberWokky> astromme: My first computer had a series of LEDs and toggle switches.  Go, go S-100 bus!  Hooked up to a Epson MX-100.  Rocked on... I wonder if it would run 9.04?
<rgarcia> I'm using Jaunty, and someone disable or delete my desktop...Does anybody know how to enable it again?
<JabberWokky> rgarcia: How did they disable it?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, if it was deleted, you can simply "mkdir ~/Desktop"
<genii> JabberWokky: Probably not
<JabberWokky> Oh, your *desktop*, as in the actual icons and stuff, or the directory?
<JabberWokky> genii: Well, the S-100 *was* CPU agnostic...
<rgarcia> no...you know it's kind of a window inside the desktop.
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, the widget? right-click and add it back on
<rgarcia> which calls desktop...
<andre_pl> so, I'm trying to install some plasmoids and they're all saying 'installation failed'
<rgarcia> yep...how do i do that?
<rgarcia> add widget?
<JabberWokky> rgarcia: Right click... as ign0ramus says
<JabberWokky> rgarcia: Yep.
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, "folder view"
<rgarcia> let me see
<rgarcia> no, it's no the folder view
<JabberWokky> what_if: Still having trouble?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, folder view is the widget that can display your desktop directory on the plasma screen.. isn't that what you want?
<JabberWokky> what_if: A chainsaw approach (and it would be a good idea if you wanted it turned off forever anyway) would be to blacklist the module in modprobe.conf.
<JabberWokky> what_if: man modprobe.conf
<rgarcia> let me see if i find the figure on the web
<rgarcia> http://www.zoopy.com/data/media/38834/thumb-350x470f.jpg
<what_if> JabberWokky: the problem I have is that my soundcards swap randomly on boot. I must manually set the module load order. But right now I just want to disable one of the cards to use the other as default
<rgarcia> take a look on this...
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, yes, that is called *folder view*
<rgarcia> there is the desktop which i'm talking about
<JabberWokky> what_if: You can force the order by specifying them in /etc/modules
<rgarcia> really...and how can i display it on my desktop?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, you add folder view, and set it to display desktop!
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, "add widget"
<rgarcia> ok...add
<JabberWokky> rgarcia: Look at your desktop wallpaper, right click the wallpaper, go to "Add widget", and then scroll in the list to "Folder View".  Drag it onto your desktop.
<rgarcia> got it...
<rgarcia> :D
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, :)
<JabberWokky> Congrats!
<rgarcia> yes...i didn't notice that if i click on desktop is one thing, and if i click on the bar is other think...sorry....
<rgarcia> thanks a lot guys
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, np
<JabberWokky> what_if: You have to remove all the dependant modules for that sound card, then reload the one you want (since you'll likely have disabled it in the process).
<JabberWokky> what_if: Honestly, I think it would be easier to specify load order in /etc/modules if you're having hardware problems, and I think (but am not sure) you can specify a sound card as default in your systemsettings -> Advanced -> Solid
<JabberWokky> ...or something similar (I don't have two cards, and am going from memory for the systemsettings)
<JabberWokky> Ah, systemsettings -> Multimedia -> Music for me.
<what_if> JabberWokky: Solid only has halpower and networkmanager on my system... I will just remove all the sound modules then readd
<JabberWokky> ( 9.04, KDE 4.2.3 update... regardless, it's in there )
<JabberWokky> what_if: That'll work.  I'd say that it's the hard way to do it, but it's how I disable and reenable my touchpad on my laptop, so if the "hard way" is good for me...
<rgarcia> guys another question...does anybody know how do i extract an iso file?
<what_if> rgarcia: depends on what you mean by extract...
<what_if> rgarcia: if you just need every file on the iso you can loop mount it
<rgarcia> yes...i just want to see what is inside, and then copy it to my HD
<rgarcia> how do i loop mount?
<what_if> rgarcia: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html
<genii> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rgarcia> mm thanksss
 * genii sips
<JabberWokky> sudo bash -c "( if [ ! "$( ls *.iso 2>/dev/null | wc -l )" == "1" ] ; then echo 'Error: you must have only one iso file in the directory' ; else mkdir disc ; mount -o loop *.iso disc ; echo 'Press any key to unmount disc...' ; read ; umount disc ; rmdir disc ; fi )"
 * genii feeds the JabberWokky more cookies
<max_> Hello?
<genii> !hi | max_
<ubottu> max_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<JabberWokky> I just tested it quickly, but that seems to solve that problem nicely.  Now I need to make a servicemenu for that and just say "stick this in your .kde/whatever"
<rgarcia> guys, what does it mean??/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/171231/
<JabberWokky> genii: My wife went on a picnic with some friends today and I have a couple cookies here already.  She baked brownie batter as cookies.  That's hard to beat.
<genii> JabberWokky: I agree
<JabberWokky> rgarcia: You need to quote the file name.
<JabberWokky> Try going into the directory and running this:
<max_> I was wondering if anyone could help me with installing Syntek drivers, as described in this guide (Spanish) http://crysol.esi.uclm.es/es/node/1103
<JabberWokky> sudo bash -c "( if [ ! "$( ls *.iso 2>/dev/null | wc -l )" == "1" ] ; then echo 'Error: you must have only one iso file in the directory' ; else mkdir disc ; mount -o loop *.iso disc ; echo 'Press any key to unmount disc...' ; read ; umount disc ; rmdir disc ; fi )"
<max_> I fail when running "patch -i stk0408-1.patch"
<JabberWokky> (And in the course of this I found that I've had kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso sitting deep in a directory on my hard drive for all this time.)
<max_> When patching the file stk11xx-v4l.c I get an error on row 48 ("Hunk #1 FAILED at 48.")
<rgarcia> same problem!! :(
<davidjheinrich> hi all
<JabberWokky> rgarcia: sudo mount -o loop '[Première Seeders]Victor e Leo-Ao Vivo em Uberlandia.iso' /Desktop/iso_file
<davidjheinrich> I have two questions: (1) I somehow lost my KDE bar, and have put it back (KDE 4.2), and have put most hings back, but don't see apps like Amarok or Konversation when the window is closed but the app is still open (the little app icons); (2) Amarok says xine is unable to initialize audio drivers, and won't play anything
<JabberWokky> rgarcia: That assumes that /Desktop/iso_file...
<JabberWokky> Wiat.
<JabberWokky> I don't think you did that right.
<JabberWokky> Try this:
<JabberWokky> rgarcia: sudo mount -o loop '[Première Seeders]Victor e Leo-Ao Vivo em Uberlandia.iso' "$HOME/Desktop/iso_file"
<JabberWokky> And that assumes that "$HOME/Desktop/iso_file" exists, is a directory and is empty.
<rgarcia> mmm just the file....
<rgarcia> .iso...not the whole destination
<rgarcia> [Première Seeders]Victor e Leo-Ao Vivo em Uberlandia.iso: No such file or directory
<JabberWokky> Right click the file name and copy it and paste it here.  (the filename, not the file!)
<JabberWokky> I have a feeling you're mixing up the directory it is in.
<rgarcia> let me show you
 * JabberWokky envisions an impending accidental binary flood. 
<rgarcia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/171236/
<rgarcia> did you see?
<rgarcia> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rgarcia> !mds
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mds
<rgarcia> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<genii> Music CDs don't have a filesystem as such.
<JabberWokky> D'oh... he was trying to mount a CDA, I'll bet.
<alid> Jaunty rocks! xD
 * Kasm279 idles
<slap_happy> !pentium
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pentium
<slap_happy> ._.
<slap_happy> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<slap_happy> !
<faileas> slap_happy: what do you actually need? the bot isn't omnicient
<slap_happy> i was just seeing if the bot knew anything about that
<slap_happy> thats it
<Amarok__> guys does anyone else think the new panel i kubuntu 9.04 looks a lot like vista's taskbar
<gino> Amarok__ not really
<gino> vista can't do the whole cube and expose thing
<gino> actually it reminds me more of OS X than anything
<gino> slash windows 7
<gino> KDE is really becoming very mac like, but it's better than the approach (at least in my opinion) that I've seen in Gnome
<Amarok__> well ya kde is in my opinion much better than gnome
<OpenSorce> I seriously need help, my Nvidia driver has decided I can only get 640x480 resolution. Even when I edit xorg.conf adding a Modes section it ignores it.
<Amarok__> which driver did ya install
<superboy> need help my brasero burning software says "it is not posible to write with the current plugins "what does this mean?
<OpenSorce> I've had 179.xx for awhile and it worked fine until today
<Amarok__> well did ya try re installing it OpenSource
<OpenSorce> It shows the Nvidia driver is loaded, but only offers 640x480 or 320x200 resolutions
<OpenSorce> I did, yes. did sudo apt-get remove nvidia-common followed by apt-get install nvidia-common
<superboy> need help my brasero burning software says "it is not posible to write with the current plugins "what does this mean?
<OpenSorce> superboy, I'm guessing "brasero" has man page.... have you googled the error?
<superboy> let me give that a try
<OpenSorce> ameyer, any other suggestions?
<OpenSorce> stupid nick complete...
<OpenSorce> Amar, anything else you can think of?
<OpenSorce> nvm, he left :-P
<superboy> in writing mode for k3b do i put auto?
<OpenSorce> No clue, I don't use it
<Amarok__> how can i integrate kget into firefox
<p_quarles> Amarok__: with the flashgot extension
<Amarok__> oh thanks p_quarels
<Amarok__> guys do i need a graphic card to enable growl like notifications in ubuntu 9.04
<binskipy2u> hey guys, i have a perfectly working ubuntu gnome install 9.04, if i were to install kde.. or kubuntu-desktop, would i take a performance hit, having the 2 big desktop enviornments at the same time, with all the libraries?
<binskipy2u> or wouldi just have extra apps in the menus that work/look better depending on what enviornment i'm in
<binskipy2u> anyone see my question?
<binskipy2u> or is everyone sleeping lol
<nixternal> binskipy2u: no performance hit...only kde stuff will start up when you start it
<nixternal> you will just lose soem drive space, that's about it
<binskipy2u> ok, if i have all the apps i want and dont "need" kde apps, but like the enviornment.. what command do i use, apt-get install kde
<binskipy2u> or kubuntu-desktop
<binskipy2u> dont want many "doubles" of apps
<nixternal> kde-desktop I think is what it is
<nixternal> that will be tough to avoid
<binskipy2u> know what i'm asking?
<nixternal> if you just want the environment, install kdebase
<binskipy2u> i know its not perfectly unavoidable.. but as few kde apps that do the same things as the gnome ones do as possible
<nixternal> if you do kubuntu-desktop you will get more than you want it seems
<binskipy2u> so apt-get install kdebase
<Carolus> Hello to all
<nixternal> ya, that will pull just the environment with minimal apps
<nixternal> hi Carolus
<binskipy2u> thatll get me the desktop evnironment, but w/o alot of kde stuff so i can use the gnome apps
<binskipy2u> thanks
<Carolus> Open source is awesome, by the way
<binskipy2u> wow, kde installs 150, kubuntu-deskop installs 214
<binskipy2u> kdebase installs 16
<Carolus> I'm a recent convert
<nixternal> groovy
<binskipy2u> i remember being a recent convert
<binskipy2u> i bring live cds at work, dont want us doing certain things on the net
<binskipy2u> i boot up a live cd..show it off
<nixternal> w00t, someone from Illinois! howdy dan!
<nixternal> where at in Illinois are you?
<nixternal> alrighty then
<Carolus> Its been a long time since I've been in a chat room.....brings me back to AOL chat rooms and Prodigy Pseudo-Chat
<nixternal> oh lord :)
<nixternal> a) this isn't a chat room thankfully, it is a channel
<nixternal> and you just showed your age talking about Prodigy
<Carolus> In Technology, that would be near pre-history
<Carolus> Back in the day when I owned a Packard Hell.....it caught on fire a couple times
<nixternal> I still have my packard bell from then, Pentium 75, and it still runs Linux to this day...it is in closet with a version of Debian from like 1996
<Carolus> I tried to mess with Linux at the close of the millenium, but it was still a little too complicated for me then
<Carolus> I had my fill of Microsoft with Vista....what garbage
<superboy> help it says "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<nixternal> superboy: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<Carolus> The file system for linux is still confusing to me.....but then I had too many years thinking in MS-DOS language
<Carolus> I'm really impressed with Ubuntu...especially the ease of use
<Carolus> Makes the transition from Windows to Linux very smooth
<dsmith_> Carolus: new user?
<superboy> this is what is saying now "http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/171287/"
<Carolus> A month into Ubuntu
<Carolus> I've got the word too....the Ubuntu Bible as a guide and tutor
<nixternal> superboy: you typed the command incorrectly
<nixternal> --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<pragad7> i am dual booting xp and ubuntu 8.10 . i want to install kubuntu 9.10 without having to reinstall xp without losing any data.i have already downloaded kubuntu iso image.cant afford to download alternate image which is necesary to upgrade from ubuntu directly.i came  across this article http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p18.htm which gives me many choices.i am thinking of chosing  ms-sys to unistall ubuntu. just wanted to be sure so i place this before
<khensthoth> Hi. My Kubuntu 9.04 autostarts program which are still active on the last shutdown. How do I stop that behaviour?
<tsimpson> khensthoth: System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager
<tsimpson> choose "Start with an empty session"
<khensthoth> tsimpson: Thanks! How could I have missed that!
<superboy> how do i upgrade to KDE 4.2.3 from the terminal?
<tsimpson> see the topic for getting 4.3.3
<superboy> how do i upgrade to KDE 4.2.3 from the terminal?
<nixternal> superboy: did you add the experiemental repos?
<nixternal> or did you just do that?
<nixternal> ya you did
<nixternal> superboy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<superboy> whats expirimental repos?
<nixternal> it is where the kde 4.2.3 packages are
<nixternal> dont' think they have been backported yet
<nixternal> nope. 4.2.3 is still in PPA
<acer4920> hi
<acer4920> do you speak turkish
<xso232> anyone here?
<jussi01> !tr | acer4920
<ubottu> acer4920: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<alid> I have added an entry to my fstab to automount a remote file system on my laptop, it fails to mount it though and keeps giving me question marks "???" when I get a list of the mount point. See: http://pastebin.com/d1f750dbd
<cosmo> hello, maybe someone here can help
<cosmo> when building qt4 deb package i get: dh_install: libqt4-opengl missing files (usr/lib/libQtOpenGL.so.*), aborting
<cosmo> is this normal?
<megaribi> What is the easiest way to try kphone?
<jody> hi everybody
<GeekThunder> Hello, should I download amd64 ISO file for inter 64bit cpu?
<scomar> yup
<GeekThunder> scomar: so why it is called AMD while my cpu is Intel? :D
<scomar> just the name of the architecture designed by AMD. see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<GeekThunder> scomar: thx
<alid> I want to stream videos from a website and my firefox is saying that I need to install a plugin for application/x-ms-wmp. Does anybody know which plugin I should install?
<||arifaX> Is there a good gui ssh tunnel manager for kde like putty or is putty the one to use (looks not very nice under kde)
<david_it> hi, is there some repo with kde 4.3svn....?
<supert0nes> ||arifaX: just use konsole
<||arifaX> supert0nes: that was not the question
<supert0nes> putty is so that you can use ssh with windows
<supert0nes> a hurdle you don't need to jump in linux
<supert0nes> especially considering you can set up konsole profiles to connect to ssh
<Mamarok> david_it: not for Kubuntu, no
<supert0nes> and if you just need sftp just set up network folders
<scomar> alid: I use mplayer-plugin
<Mamarok> I am stuck in a ssh session with aptitude running wild on 'trigger man-db' and I can't kill it. Any ideas?
<david_it> Mamarok: do you know when it would be avaible...?
<alid> scomar: Yea. I found it finally. Thanks. By the way, do you know how I can embed the mplayer plugin within firefox?
<Mamarok> david_it: no so soon, as the devs are busy on Karmic Alpha1 right now
<alid> scomar: It pops up a new window other than the browser window, and I don't like it to be separated you know.
<scomar> alid: this page works embedded for me http://www.freevideocoding.blogspot.com/
<robin0800> \SET
<alid> scomar: Is it something other than mplayer plugin?
<scomar> alid: nope just did apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<scomar> have u got the codecs installed?
<alid> scomar: No, I'm asking about the url you just gave me. I don't see anything in relation with mplayer plugin within it to embed videos in firefox. Hum?
<alid> scomar: Yes. I can play videos, and everything is OK. I just need to embed the mplayer window within the firefox window. Now it pops up videos in a separate window.
<scomar> alid: on that page scroll down to where it says "Windows (wmv)" and click
<weiser> He, I have an externel HDD when I plug it into my kubuntu 9.04 it only mount the ext3 filesystem as readonly, how can I change that?
<weiser> He = hI
<alid> scomar: It's strange. In this page, all videos are being played embedded, in the website I am watching, it pops up videos in new windows.
<scomar> alid: might be a bug in your webpage .. or something windows-specific?
<alid> scomar: Maybe. In MS Windows it's just working perfect, in linux, though, it pops up a new window.
<alid> scomar: It's not a big deal though. I'm able to watch videos anyway, and that's fine. Thanks buddy :-)
<ForgeAus> hey all, doesn't adept do dist-upgrades anymore?
<Noisia> Can anybody help me with the update manager in Kubuntu 8.10, please?
<ForgeAus> adept?
<Noisia> Yeah.
<ForgeAus> whats your problem?
<Noisia> Is there a way to tell it, permanently, "no" to a 9.04 upgrade?
<ForgeAus> uh not exactly, I think you simply just ignore it...
<Noisia> Devastating. :P
<ForgeAus> actually I'm having the opposite problem, mine isn't telling me I can upgrade and I want to! lol
<oobe> ForgeAus, are you using intrepid
<ForgeAus> yes oobe
<oobe> i was using hardy and upgraded hardy is lts and i had to edit a config before it would update
<ForgeAus> I've been from edgy->feisty->hardy->gutsy->intrepid and now going jaunty
<oobe> i cant remember what it was but im sure it can be done using same config
<ForgeAus> oopos I think I made a minor mistake in the ordering
<ForgeAus> argh no firegl for Jaunty?
<oobe> ForgeAus, /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ForgeAus> (actually I don't think I should be using firegl anyway... )
<oobe> edit that to be lts
<oobe> or better yet  never  - never prompt for a new distribution version
<ForgeAus> its set to normal I want it on normal but Noisia wants it on never
<oobe> woops i meant to say that to Noisia
<ForgeAus> or LTS (if you only want LTS upgrades)
<ForgeAus> mine is already on normal tho so thats not whats happening
<oobe> sorry ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> (acting like its on never tho)
<ForgeAus> lspci says I h ave : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] [1002:4150]
<ForgeAus> which is correct...
<ForgeAus> but currently I could only get X working with firegl (which doesn't exactly fit that card but it seems to function... )
<jussi01> Does anyone know where I can get UNR jaunty? doesnt seem to be on cdimage.ubuntu.com...
<ForgeAus> Jaunty drops FireGL, am I going to have trouble getting Radeon working?
<ForgeAus> unr?
<jussi01> netbook remix
<ForgeAus> sorry no idea jussi
<jussi01> oh meh, I was going too advanced :D
<jussi01> its on the from of the ubuntu site
<ForgeAus> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UNR
<ForgeAus> thats the closest link I can find on google at a glance
<jussi01> ForgeAus: thanks - its all sorted though - it could have jumped out and slapped me :D
<Noisia> Oobe: Thanks for your help. Can someone explain what an LTS upgrade is, please?
 * ForgeAus unslaps jussi01
<ForgeAus> Long Time Service
<ForgeAus> Long Term Service ? something like that
<jussi01> Long term support
<ForgeAus> just until the next LTS release (the cycle for them is longer than ordinary releases
<Noisia> Oh, I see. Should have figured that out from the wiki. Thanks ForgeAus.
<oobe> Noisia, you can just use never if you like or lts will be around ever 3 years
<ForgeAus> but does a dist-update between lts's work?
<ForgeAus> wouldn't it be a pretty much completely diff OS? ...
<Noisia> Never will do. I'll probably end up at least taking a look at the Live-CD for most subsequent releases anyway.
<ForgeAus> at least theres only 75 or so packages in the intrepid->Jaunty dist-update...
<ForgeAus> actually I should fill in one of the liveCD's I might get the next one too...
<ravager> Hello. New guy here.
<ForgeAus> (I'm still back at Edgy and Feisty when it comes to LiveCD's!
<ravager> Tried Ubuntu for a while but it just wouldn't behave.
<ravager> First time giving this a try and let me say, this is a SWEET OS
<ForgeAus> really ravager?
<Noisia> You've got to keep the Gnomes chained down. :P
<ForgeAus> Kubuntu and Ubuntu are very similar ... the base packages are the same...
<ravager> Oh no
<ravager> So you mean my sound could screw up if I update?
<ForgeAus> depends on the drivers, ravager... possibly in your case, I wouldn't know
<ravager> I have onboard sound...Intel I believe.
<ravager> Uses Realtek drivers..etc
<ravager> All I know is, with Ubuntu it would work perfect until I updated stuff.
<ForgeAus> yeah well Realtek drivers sound fairly common, I'd say they'd be supported more than likely...
<ForgeAus> ravager, doesn't sound right... upgrades tend to fix things for me not break them
<ravager> No one seemed able to help, to me it seemed like everything was working as it should, just no sound was coming out.
<oobe> ForgeAus, no dist-upgrade doesnt work unless its set to normal or you have it set to lts and there is a new lts
<ForgeAus> although this time Jaunty dist-upgrade gave me a note that fireGL isn't supported anymore, so I might have  a similar issue... (only GFX not sound)
<ForgeAus> ravager, it wasn't a volume problem was it?
<ForgeAus> they're the simplest fix for something like that
<ravager> No, as far as I could tell I had no sound.
<Noisia> The main reason I wanted to switch release-upgrade from "normal" to "never" is to get Adept out of the system tray unless there's packages to update - will that happen?
<ravager> Speakers and settings full blast and nothing.
<ForgeAus> ravager I can't say I doubt I can help about that one...
<ravager> That settles it then, no updating for me..lol.
<ForgeAus> Noisia essentially yes...
<ForgeAus> it should
<Noisia> Ok, thank you.
<ravager> Actually I might go through it one day and install things one by one till I find the culprit.
<ForgeAus> never will remove Adept from the System tray if there is no packages to update (unless it still has an "all current" mode like it used to but I haven't seen that for a long time... )
<ForgeAus> used to be a green circle telling me that I had current packages, (ie no updates available)
<ravager> Hmmm, most of the bug fixes seem to be things I don't care about.
<ForgeAus> yeah same here...
<ForgeAus> in general
<ravager> I would have used Ubuntu full time if it wasn't for that sound problem, and it seems pretty common
<ForgeAus> UNR seems to have an alternate desktop but it looks like its all gnome-based...
<ForgeAus> I wonder if theres a KDE version of that
<jussi01> I dont think so ForgeAus
<ravager> This looks like it will take me a while to figure out.
 * ravager feels stupid
<ForgeAus> ravager, whats stupid about asking a question?
<ravager> Nothing at all I suppose, lol.
<ravager> What I do feel bad about is when I posted my problem on the forums when there were several others that were the exact same, only their fixes didn't work for me.
<ForgeAus> ravager don't give up this sounds complicated, I suggest you do the upgrade, if your sound still doesn't work then research it some more until you can find a solution...
<ForgeAus> I'm sure its possible to fix especially if you ahve it working on initial installation
<ForgeAus> I had a fairly unusual sound issue too, had to install some kernel modules for Cmedia sound
<ForgeAus> (another Intel board)
<ForgeAus> wait no Intel Chipset, ASUS board... my mistake
<ravager> See? I have no idea about installing kernels and such, lol.
<ravager> I'll learn as I go along I suppose.
<forge_> (sorry I got disconnected
<ravager> Happens, lol.
<ForgeAus> and as I was saying no I didn't need to install the kernel
<eagles0513875> anyone use lemon pos before
<ForgeAus> (with kubuntu you simply do that as a package anyway... no need to recompile it manually)
<ravager> Ahh ok. That I understand.
<ForgeAus> this was just a kernel module for the particular sound driver I had, all I needed to do was follow the instructions ...
<ForgeAus> once I found what the problem was...
<ForgeAus> but that one wasn't so obvious at the time
<ForgeAus> still realtek is fairy well supported I find it odd this is happening to you
<zurdito> holaaaaaaa
<ravager> I really have no clue what the problem could have been.
<zurdito> alguien sabe como desintlar kubuntu y q me quede solo ubuntu 8.10
<ravager> What throws me off is when it LOOKS like everything is working fine. No visible issues.
<zurdito> intente y no se va  igual tengo la opcion de gnome
<ForgeAus> well there's plenty of people who know more than I do around here at some times, ask someone some other time, they may know how to help
<ravager> But off I go, going to try installing the security updates 1 by 1.
<ravager> Thanks for the chit chat :)
<zurdito> alguien sabe como desintlar kubuntu y q me quede solo ubuntu 8.10
<zurdito> intente y no se va  igual tengo la opcion de gnome
<eagles0513875> anyone here use lemon pos before
<eagles0513875> pos (point of sales) to clarify
<sebr_> I imagine that it's been asked a hundred thousand times - but is there an eta on KDE 4.3 beta1 packages for jaunty?
<eagles0513875> sebr: best bet probably to ask in #kde
<JontheEchidna> eagles0513875: not for kubuntu packages
<sebr_> really? i can't imagine that'd be so
<JontheEchidna> sebr_: they're going to be a bit late, probably not wise to say when ;-)
<sebr_> okay, thanks. love your work JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> :)
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: normally if its beta upstream wont it get pulled and packaged downstream
<JontheEchidna> The beta coincided with our merge from Debian and an upcoming alpha freeze for Kubuntu 9.10, so things have been really busy
<sebr_> eagles0513875: depends entirely on the package
<eagles0513875> true
<JontheEchidna> we always package KDE betas in some form, eventually
<eagles0513875> sebr: not sure if you fancy a challenge but you could always pull it from svn
<ravager> Sound is still working after updates, yay!
<ravager> So...how exactly do I add software to this? I see there is no add/remove like ubuntu.
<eagles0513875> ravager: you on a clean install of kubuntu 9.04
<sebr_> eagles0513875: i used to build kde from trunk (back in the day), but i really cant be bothered now adays
<sebr_> i have better things to do that compile :)
<ravager> Yes indeed. First time using it.
<sebr_> generally - write code
<eagles0513875> lol sebr
<ravager> Quite cool so far
<sebr_> lets face it - which is why i dont run gentoo
<eagles0513875> ravager: there is a package manager called kpackagekit that will list all packages in catagories and you can search though that
<eagles0513875> sebr: if you wanna turn kubuntu into something like gentoo there is a tool for that
<sebr_> yep, it's called "gentoo"
<eagles0513875> sebr: actually apt-build is like gentoos emerge
<eagles0513875> !apt-build
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-build
<eagles0513875> !info apt-build
<ubottu> apt-build (source: apt-build): frontend to apt to build, optimize and install packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.37 (jaunty), package size 35 kB, installed size 208 kB
<ravager> Ahh ok, thanks :)
<eagles0513875> ravager: no problem there is also a few things you can do to search for packages using command line as well
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: what do you need lemonpos for, you run a business?
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: a friends, friend has one and he is looking for a pos system so im testing it out might end up having to provide linux support and lemon pos support
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: and what do you need to know about?
<eagles0513875> right now i have the database setup but i am having trouble getting a user setup to access the system
<eagles0513875> was looking for documentation seems like there is currently poor documentation on the program itself but its got lots of potential
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: you can ask the developers
<eagles0513875> i asked on the mailing list
<Mamarok> I don't think there are many people here who ever used that
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: well, then be patient :)
<eagles0513875> my other issue is plasma crashed on me and im trying to restart it and it wont start so im navigating without any menus on the bottom too
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: check your isntallation, I haven't had a plasma crash in ages
<Mamarok> also there is the bugs database you know about, don't you?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> mine is more random
<eagles0513875> also for some reason when i close outa programs it seems like programs say open in the bottom menu bar but actually have been closed
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: use the command line then
<eagles0513875> i am
<ravager> Hmmm....
<eagles0513875> whats wrong ravager
<ravager> Do other browers not work well with this?
<ravager> *browsers
<eagles0513875> they do
<eagles0513875> there is firefox which is in the repositories
<eagles0513875> ravager: what kind of browser are you looking for
<Mamarok> ravager work well with what? I didn't follow
<ravager> firefox or opera, simply because they are familiar, everything seems very alien to me right now, lol
<eagles0513875> ravager: there is firefox that is available
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: hes brand new to linux and kubuntu
<ravager> ok, nice.
<eagles0513875> welcome to the world of linux btw ravager :)
<ravager> Yes indeed, lol. I am worried I will mess something up
<curiouscuz> thats how you learn ravager :D
<Mamarok> ravager: you can hardly mess up things if you don't use the admin features without thinking
<Mamarok> ravager: also, there are a lot of user guides around on the web
<eagles0513875> ravager: i remember when i first started on kubuntu lol used to break things once every new release now i havent done that in a while
 * tsimpson thinks about the wonder that is commas
<Amarok__> hey guys anyone know how i can register my nick
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: about lemonpos: it makes not much sense to "test" it without data, you need a MySQL database behind to use it
<ravager> I did that with ubuntu :( Its cool if i can figure out whats wrong, but since I'm new I'm clueless
<tsimpson> !register | Amarok__
<ubottu> Amarok__: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Mamarok> Amarok__: if it's this one, don't
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: there is squeeze which is where you input the data into the database. its the gui friendly version of data insertion
<Mamarok> Amarok__: you should get yourself an original name
<eagles0513875> how come ctrl+alt+shift+backspace doesnt restart x anymore
<tsimpson> shift?
<bazhang> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: still, you just said you had trouble with enabling a user for the database...
<Mamarok> oops...
<ravager> slight confusion.
<Mamarok> ravager: tell me :)
<ravager> Sound works, but I would like to use my usb headset. It's plugged in but no sound. It's detected in the mixer though
<Bacta> Hi I'm getting poor DVD playback, I've checked my DVD drive and it is operating in UDMA mode
<Bacta> Things are very stuttery
<eagles0513875> tsimpson: didnt know the new shortcut to restart x
<eagles0513875> ty btw
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: that's not new at all, that has always been the one :) it's just disabled now
<tsimpson> eagles0513875: it's not a shortcut to restart X, it kills X. the only reason X starts back up is because the display manager sees that X has died
<eagles0513875> funny thing i did that and logged back in but plasma didnt start seems like something killed plasma good though
<Bacta> Any help?
<ikonia> Bacta: you're using ubuntu not kubuntu
<Bacta> I'm using Kubuntu
<ikonia> Bacta: oh, you're initial question was on ubuntu, I must have been mistaken
<Bacta> You were
<ikonia> Bacta: what playback application are you using
<Bacta> VLC
<Bacta> but it happens across all applications
<Bacta> I even replaced the DVD drive but am still having the same issue so I'm thinking that it might be a lower level issue, but what could it be?
<ikonia> what version of the kde desktop are you using ?
<Bacta> KDE 4 I think?
<ikonia> dpkg -l | grep kde
<ikonia> pastebin that please then we can know
<curiouscuz> you can even look at Help -> About KDE on KDE apps for KDE version
<Bacta> Ah that's right, I just did the update to 4.2.3
<Bacta> But this has been going on long before that even on other distros
<ikonia> Bacta: can you pastebin the output of dpkg -l | grep kde please
<ikonia> desktop is a good place to start as it's a common factor across all applications
<ikonia> Bacta: have you got it ?
<Bacta> Am on the phone, bbiab
<ikonia> ahhh yes
<ForgeAus> how would I make a redhat (fedora?) subsystem for kubuntu?
<bazhang> you wouldn't
<ikonia> ForgeAus: they are two different OS's
<ikonia> ForgeAus: you can do virtualization though
<ikonia> !virtualization > ForgeAus
<ubottu> ForgeAus, please see my private message
<ForgeAus> I know about vmware, virtualbox, etc...
<ForgeAus> but wouldn't there be lots of redundancy?
<ForgeAus> I already have  kernel and x-server...
<bazhang> not possible
<Hobbsee> ForgeAus: what are you actually trying to acheive?
 * eagles0513875 quietly waves to Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: hi.
<peaches> ForgeAus: yes more than one distro is a redundancy in itself
<Bacta> ikonia: I've got someone on the phone who says differently since this was also an issue under Windows
<Bacta> He's asking why you would need to know about the packages at all?
<jussi01> Bacta: if its a problem under windows also, its likely it isnt os related - perhaps try ##hardware ?
<Bacta> Off the top of your head how low level would we be talking with this?
<Bacta> Perhaps a motherboard issue seeing as I replaced the drives?
<elky> more like dust.
<jussi01> Bacta: Im not a hardware specialist, really, try ##hardware
<tsimpson> better advice will be in ##hardware
<Bacta> Dusty SATA?
<ForgeAus> hobbsee compatibility is what I'm trying to achieve
<Hobbsee> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ForgeAus> Alien I wouldn't recommend using
<Hobbsee> ForgeAus: ie, something like ^ might be what you're wanting?
<elky> dusty optics.
<ForgeAus> Alien is an option, but no...
<Hobbsee> ForgeAus: then you'll have to virtualise the lot.  There aren't any other optoins
<Bacta> This is a brand new out of the box DVD-R so no
<ForgeAus> why cant I use my current kernel and various directories to store userlands from different distros?
<tsimpson> Bacta: this channel is for Kubuntu support, not SATA CD/DVD R/RW support
<jussi01> Bacta: once again, this is not a channel for hardware issues, please take the problem to ##hardware
<eagles0513875> there is also yum in the repos
<elky> Bacta, then it has a warranty.
<ForgeAus> and say chroot between them?
<ForgeAus> i don't mind having a base distro...
<Hobbsee> ForgeAus: if you can find software to help you do that, go for it.  As far as I know, such software has not been written
<Hobbsee> the closest thing I can think of is smart, but that's mainly on opensuse and similar
<ForgeAus> I can see if I were using a different filesystem or something it would make sense to use Virtualization
<ikonia> ForgeAus: 2 distros's can't be used at the same time, you need to virtualise it
<ForgeAus> ie I run from ext3 currently, but if I wanted an XFS-based filesystem for another distro I'd at least have to create a hardfile or partition for that... makes sense...
<ForgeAus> whats UML btw? (User Mode Linux?)
<Hobbsee> ForgeAus: true.  check out smartpm - it's the closest thing I can think of for what you're wanting to do
<Hobbsee> although support for it is likely much better on something like opensuse, i'm afraid
<ForgeAus> Kpackage is essentially same thing ...
<g-hennux> hi!
<ForgeAus> gentoo, rpm, port, etc packages... but thats just a manager...
<Hobbsee> ForgeAus: which is a frontend to smart, yes
<g-hennux> does anyone else experience 100% cpu load in jaunty when the calendar plasmoid is put on the desktop?
<ForgeAus> really? kpackage requires smart? thats odd...
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: UML = Unified Modelling Language
<ForgeAus> hehe Mamarok that too but thats not the UML I am talking about
<ForgeAus> UML as in use cases and class diagrams is something different
<Bacta> UML = Total Waste of Time
<ForgeAus> UML as in UserModeLinux uses stuff called honeypots... not quite clear on what that means tho...
<Bacta> Ah :P
<ravager> Hmmm question
<Hobbsee> ForgeAus: i'd suggest the best answer to what uml is is "check wikipedia"
<ravager> Will I be ok if I don't bother to learn too much terminal stuff?
<ForgeAus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User-mode_Linux
<Bacta> ravager: Why?
<faileas> ravager: you'll end up picking it up as you go along
<ForgeAus> lol ravager I know how you feel there
<Bacta> ravager: I had that attitude once, I now do most of my stuff through the terminal - it's faster
<ForgeAus> I was a consol-o-phobe too, once :)
<ForgeAus> ravager, stick to instructions from webpages until you learn what your're doing and then you should be fine
<ForgeAus> terminal is quite handy actually...
<ravager> That I can do, lol
<Bacta> And avoid rm -rf / as root ;)
<Mamarok> folks, give him a break, he is starting...
<eagles0513875> hahahah Bacta
<jussi01> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ForgeAus> but I definitely do prefer GUI solutions where possible I must admit
<Mamarok> ravager: it will come with time and suddenly you find yourself using the command line all the time :)
<g-hennux> does anyone else experience 100% cpu load in jaunty when the calendar plasmoid is put on the desktop?
<ForgeAus> (I have a terrible memory for commands and switches... and especially vi)
<eagles0513875> g-hennux: nope i havent had that issue check out top and see what could be eating all your processing power that way
<ForgeAus> g-hennux afaik your not likely to be alone there, I think I read something about 100PU on some plasmoids somewhere...
<ForgeAus> you might want to submit it as a bug?
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: I think he just said it was the applet...
<g-hennux> eagles0513875: it *is* the calendar plasmoid, i just checked. just in #kde noone can reproduce so i thought it might be a kubuntu problem
<eagles0513875> g-hennux: let me give it a shot hold on
<ForgeAus> but I think my console issues are partly because I have a mild case of Aspergers Syndrome...
<eagles0513875> g-hennux: no issue here
<ForgeAus> so if I can get used to it with all my problems I'm assuming pretty much anyone else can too... in time...
<Mamarok> g-hennux: I can't confirm neither, are you using the default KDE 4.2.2?
<g-hennux> Mamarok: yes, from jaunty
<ForgeAus> yeah well for doesn't do that 100% thing for me either...
<Mamarok> g-hennux: did you do an upgrade or a fresh install?
<ForgeAus> so I can't reproduce it...
<g-hennux> Mamarok: upgrade
<g-hennux> anyway, if i'm the only one with that problem, it's ok, i can live without
<ForgeAus> its actually quite a nice plasmoid
<Mamarok> g-hennux: did you run KDE 4.1.3 previously
<Mamarok> ?
<g-hennux> Mamarok: oh... i don't think so
<Mamarok> g-hennux: KDE 4.1.3 was the default in 8.10, unless you installed the backports
<spawn57> hi, anyone know how I can my hands on kde 4.3 beta 1 on kubuntu?
<Mamarok> spawn57: there is no repo for now, you can try Neon though
<Mamarok> !neon | spawn57
<ubottu> spawn57: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<spawn57> neo?
<spawn57> oh wow that sounds a bit too intense
<Mamarok> spawn57: well, you want a bleeding edge beta, don't you?
<Mamarok> spawn57: also, it installs in a sandbox and doesn't touch your basic installation
<spawn57> really?
<spawn57> damn
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: your tempting me lol
<spawn57> I still want a usable system :P
<Mamarok> spawn57: and why would your system not be usable anymore?
<Mamarok> spawn57: as I said, it doesn't override your current installation, if a daily Neon build has problems, you can still use your other installation
<spawn57> yeah but the chances are that I'll stay on the bleeding edge neon stuff..
<Mamarok> spawn57: and why would this be bad?
<spawn57> are you trying them?
<Mamarok> spawn57: I have an even more bleeding edge Amarok local build from SVN here, yes
<Mamarok> and will certainly install Neon to get KDE from trunk
<Mamarok> spawn57: I don't understand your argument, didn't you ask for KDE 4.3 beta?
<spawn57> yeah I'm confusing myself here too
<Mamarok> KDE trunk doesn't mean it's broken and unusable, you just have to know what you are doing
<spawn57> oh
<Mamarok> and as Neon doesn't touch your basic installation, you habe the fun without the risk :)
<spawn57> hmm
<spawn57> arlight
<spawn57> but when you say know what i'm doing, what does that require
<Mamarok> spawn57: it depends what you want to do with your computer in the first place
<Mamarok> depends on*
<spawn57> mostly browse, pim, and, chat..
<spawn57> some code, and draw using gimp.
<Mamarok> spawn57: and what would you need 4.2 beta for?
<llManDrakell> .
<Mamarok> 4.3 beta I mean
<spawn57> oh
<spawn57> better browsing and pim.
<spawn57> haha
<spawn57> sometimes I vote for the bugs I notice.
<Mamarok> spawn57: well, you must know what you need, can't take that decision for you
<Mamarok> but as the developers are very busy right now with Karmic synchronisation from Debian, the kde 4.3 beta is not going to shopw up that fast
<BluesKaj> Good Day all
<spawn57> what's karmic synchronisation?
<BluesKaj> they're reflecting and meditating in the debian Temple :)
<spawn57> thought so.... :P
<Mamarok> spawn57: Karmic Koala is the next version of K/X/Ubuntu, and the start is always coming from Debian Sid
<Mamarok> which means importing a lot of packages and getting a first Alpha build
<Mamarok> and that takes a lot of time
<spawn57> ahhh I see
<BluesKaj> levity Mamarok ,  little levity this morning/afternoon/evening
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: ;) levitating me would be too much an effort
<BluesKaj> Mamarok: not you, just the conversataion
<BluesKaj> :)
<Amarok__> guys whats the best feed reader for kde
<BluesKaj> Akregator works well
<ravager> I think I will be forever tweaking this, lol.
<linuxerson_> 하이
<linuxerson_> hi
<ravager> My only issue would be my headset. Everything else...perfect
<linuxerson_> ravager : hi...
<Amarok__> hi
<andre_pl_> how can I configure my nvidia card to stop switching between performance levels? I did it a while back under gnome but since switching to kde its started doing its own power-level-switching again and it causes my display to ficker
<ravager> Howdy
<BluesKaj> andre_pl , which nvidia card ?
<andre_pl_> BluesKaj:  its a 9600 I think, built into my laptop (dell M1710)
<andre_pl_> k
<BluesKaj> the spower settings are prolly affecting performance ,set your power levels to "performance" when pluggin and some powersave or such when on battery , unless battery life isn'r important
<andre_pl_> BluesKaj: its already set to performance.
<BluesKaj> sorry i meant graphics set to performance , noe set your power supply to it'd highest level
<BluesKaj> noe=now
<andre_pl_> BluesKaj: I'm not sure where I can change that option
<BluesKaj> system settings /advanced/power management
<andre_pl_> BluesKaj: I dont have any options here related to graphics. just general pwer settings.
<BluesKaj> andre_pl_: on jaunty ?
<andre_pl_> BluesKaj: yes.
<BluesKaj> hmm,, give me a minute , I'll get the laptop turned  and take a look
<BluesKaj> on
<andre_pl_> BluesKaj: much appreciated.
<andre_pl_> BluesKaj: I found this post which seems relevant, I think I might have used something like that the first time I solved this problem, but iirc it was in xorg.conf maybe
<andre_pl_> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9649
<andre_pl_> BluesKaj: I'll brb
<Mazugrazus> hi guys, i need help with iptables (just learning how to work with them doing university lab job) i have used iptables -P INPUT DROP
<Mazugrazus> and how to make work only http?
<Mazugrazus> if i write sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<Mazugrazus> web browser still isnt working and i cant go to any page
<Mazugrazus> so any sugestions?
<andre_pl> BluesKaj: so far so good. after creating that file in /etc/modprobe.d my power level seem to be fixed at 2.
<Mazugrazus> how to clear iptables?
<BluesKaj> ok, great, you should have an option tab in system settings power management called "let power devil manage screen powersaving" ..think i'd uncheck that.
<jemand> Hi, any hints to get along with "the flash mess" under Kubuntu 9.04?
<andre_pl> BluesKaj: thanks for your help
<ravager> ???
<ravager> My desktop went black
<ravager> And everything is fullscreen..
<BluesKaj> andre_pl: np :
<ravager> Anyone??
<ravager> I can alt-tab, but that's it. No desktop except the mouse cursor
<jussi01> jemand: care to elabborate some?
<jussi01> ravager: tried restarting plasma?
<ravager> how do I do that?
<jussi01> ravager: alt+f2 - plasma <- that will start it, though Im not sure its running or not...
<jemand> on 2 different computers (x64 AMD , 386 Intel) I can't get any satisfying results playing flash files
<jemand> 386: doesn't start flashes (Konqueror  and firefox)
<jussi01> jemand: and you have installed flash?
<jussi01> ie. installed the flashplugin-installer package ?
<jemand> jep,
<ravager> well that was quite terrifying
<jussi01> jemand: what actually happens? please define what you mean by unsatisfying results?
<jussi01> ravager: ?
<ravager> i logged off and on and it seemed to fix whatever happened
<jussi01> ravager: yeah, i suspect plasma crashed...
<jemand> firefox uses Swfdec 0.8.2
<ravager> Trying to figure out something to do about the fonts...They seem a bit rough
<jemand> shows the first pic of the flash but not more
<Mamarok> ravager: install the Liberation font
 * jussi01 waves to Mamarok
 * Mamarok waves back to jussi01 
<Mamarok> ravager: the package is called 'ttf-liberation' IIRC
<ravager> ahh ok, thanks :)
<Mamarok> ravager: you then need to change fonts:
<Mamarok> ravager: SystemSettings -> Appearance -> Fonts
<konqui> Great site for helping install kubuntu and list of best apps linux.host22.com
<Mamarok> args, spammers...
<ravager> The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!
<ravager> this is what i was told
<lucapappo> ci sono italiani?
<ravager> nevermind, fixed :) Thanks guys
<lucapappo> c'è nessuno?
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ravager> Fixed my headset issue too
<ralmar> Hey guys. I installed the kubuntu-desktop package over my Ubuntu (gnome) 9.04 installation a few weeks ago. A couple days ago I noticed the bootup splashscreen said "Kubuntu" instead of "Ubuntu" so I used the " sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so" command and changed the default artwork from kubuntu to Ubuntu. However today when I booted up I saw the Kubuntu splashscreen again. And after entering that same command in terminal I saw that the
<ralmar>  UBUNTU artwork was set as default so I dont understand why the Kubuntu one loaded up. Any ideas? Thanks
<ravager> Lovely, very lovely. At this rate I can lose windows altogether :D
<ravager> Now to sort out the email client issue
<ravager> Hmmm....http://www.google.com
<ravager> 1 question sort of. Do you think that anti-virus and a firewall is needed really?
<frank_____> hello?
<dertester> hi
<frank_____> where can I ask questions about kubuntu? ..here?
<ravager> yes indeed
<genii> frank_____: Yes.
<frank_____> simple one: how can I tell which version of KDE I have?
<jussi01> frank_____: open konqueror and click help -> about.
<frank_____> thanks! .. KDE 4.2.2
<jussi01> :)
<dertester> is it possible to install beryl on kubuntu?
<jussi01> !beryl | dertester
<ubottu> dertester: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<jussi01> dertester: which version of kubuntu do you have?
<dertester> 8.10
<jussi01> dertester: you can use the kwin desktop effects also
<Mazugrazus> how to create rule with iptable? if i get ping i need to respond only if it comes from local network ?
<jussi01> they are now pretty close to compiz in features.
<dertester> compiz works on my pc, but the cube effect doesn't seem to work
<dertester> i can activate it, but nothing happens if i press the shortcuts
<jussi01> dertester: try asking in #compiz-fusion
<dertester> okay, ty
<frank_____> #join
<konqui> Am expreriancing very low sound
<konqui> Expriancing low sound ouput can anyone help
<konqui> very low sound output in 9.04
<aishdasnik> anyone have a recommendation for a cheap wifi card (PCI) that is easy to install on 9.04?
<zer0her0> ok i'm a kde newb, i'm running kubuntu in vmware fusion on a OS X host, i'm trying to change the screen resolution, not evenn sure where to start looking, any hints, or URLs someone would be kind enough to direct me to?
<christophe__> konqui: check the mixer. often the pcm is very low
<christophe__> systemsettings and display?
<zer0her0> christophe__: that at me?  I tried that, on reboot resets to some really high resolution
<zer0her0> which is then scaled to fit my 15" display.
<christophe__> zer0her0: hmmm. screen resolutions really are a mess. maybe with krandr
<zer0her0> that a program?
<christophe__> yep, in the systems menu
<christophe__> or alt+f2 and then krandr
<christophe__> it will start a systray icon
<zer0her0> hm ok.
<christophe__> doesn't sound convincing?
<zer0her0> we'll see, it took a sec, but then kicked into the rez i set last time just rebooting to see how it acts.
<christophe__> ok. good luck
<zer0her0> it doesn't change the login screen rez and stuff, i'm assuming/thinking i need to change a pref file or something
<christophe__> i see, so its only the login screen that has the wrong resolution?
<zer0her0> does kde use x.org or something(it's been a minute since i've played with Linux and WMs)
<christophe__> xorg.conf is no longer used for resolution stuff
<zer0her0> both login screen and then once i login doesn't keep the resolution, though krandr fixes the latter problem.
<christophe__> everything is supposed to be automatic
<zer0her0> ...what i was figuring :)
<zer0o> hi guys having difficulties finding my printer's drivers
<christophe__> but you can still set resolutions in it and they will be used when an entry exists
<aishdasnik> to rephrase my question (i'm feeling ignored)... does the latest CD include drivers for any wifi cards?
<christophe__> zer0o: did you try the automatic installation?
<benbloom> I need help with Java, Kubuntu8.04  and Firefox3
<zer0o> christophe__: no i went on the epson support site and the downloaded file opens an html link to another page on which it says i'll find the drivers, but there arent for my model, how do i do?
<christophe__> forget the site, start the printer configuration
<christophe__> system settings --> advanced --> printer configuration
<christophe__> aishdasnik: yes, it should
<christophe__> mine was recognized and worked out of the box
<sandygws> Hello everyone, I'd like to ask if you can suggest a guide to installing Kubuntu on a Dedicated server.
<christophe__> the kde 4.3 beta 1 packages really seem to be a PITA. does anybody know how far we are?
<aishdasnik> christophe_: "it should" what? help.ubuntu.com tells me to go to my card using lspci, get the chipset, and do the right thing. i don't yet own the card. i am looking for advice on a card that you know (perhaps the one you have) is covered by KUbuntu out-of-the-box
<Mazugrazus> how to make rule using iptables if user connecting with port 1111 and from ip 193.219.52.52 let him to connect but to all other connections do not respond and dont let to connect ?
<christophe__> oh, thats a different thing
<christophe__> mine is build-in
<christophe__> i once got a cheap 30 € stick that never ran in windows. was also recognized
<aishdasnik> u got a connection off a USB stick???
<Mazugrazus> any ideas?
<christophe__> a wifi stick :-)
<christophe__> looks the same though
<christophe__> u don't need  card. a stick is portable
<aishdasnik> ok, u lost me again. i meant -- a wifi board plugged into your USB port. that's what you're talking about?
<christophe__> i dare to say that by now all wifi cards/sticks should work in ubuntu
<aishdasnik> i can give that a try without shopping, so it's worth a shot.
<aishdasnik> tnx.
<christophe__> thats true
<aishdasnik> the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported page was overwhelming to me
<christophe__> just plug it in, wait a few secs and see what happens. no need to reboot
<aishdasnik> then use kwifimonitor or is there a better management tool?
<christophe__> well, i guess its out of date. documentations usually are
<christophe__> u are using kde 4.x?
<zer0her0> christophe__: thanks for your help
<aishdasnik> yes. just installed kubuntu last night.
<zer0her0> i'll talk this a bit later in the day :)
<aishdasnik> yeah, he appears to be a god-send
<christophe__> zer0her0: sure. glad i was of use
<christophe__> aishdasnik: thanks :-)
<zer0her0> tackle not talk, stupid brain
<aishdasnik> the box is old, and i'm trying to keep it useful by dumping windoze for linux. i like kde, ubuntu is "install and not be busy on maintenance", so that's where i went. because the box is old, i'm not trying to spend money getting it running.
<aishdasnik> including buying a wifi card just to find out its chipset wasn't supported. so you were reassuring. now, back to the question... which wifi management software do you recommend?
<christophe__> ...phone...
<podecoet> After installing nvidia-glx under jaunty, my monitors native resolution doesn't come up (or even show up as an option), any ideas how I can fix this? i've been trying for over two hours :(
<podecoet> getting 1360x768 instead of 1920x1080
<benbloom> I need help with Java, Kubuntu8.04  and Firefox3. can someone help me get it up and running? nothing I've found on google has worked (tried several methods that seemed to work for others)
<christophe__> aishdasnik: u don't really need a wifi management tool
<christophe__> plug it in, wait a few secs and than clcik on the network tool on the panel
<christophe__> u can also go into the console and type "sudo ifconfig" to see what is going on
<tzanger> wow it looks like all of qt was updated last night
<podecoet> Fixed! Added "        Option "ModeValidation"         "NoMaxPClkCheck, NoEdidMaxPClkCheck"
<podecoet> FullHD Jaunty FTW!
<InfernoLinux> Hello Everyone
<InfernoLinux> I want to connect to my home computer from my laptop at school, Whats the best way to do this
<InfernoLinux> I have x11vnc and freenx already installed
<christophe__> use the remote desktop connection tool from kde
<InfernoLinux> that thing doesnt work man
<christophe__> u will also have to configure your router to forward a certain port to your home computer
<christophe__> well, it also uses vnc
<InfernoLinux> should I have it foreward port 22 for ssh
<christophe__> yes, if you only need console access
<aishdasnik> thanks. (was afk picking up lunch order.) i think that's it for now.
<christophe__> unfortuanetly it is difficult to test these things within your home network
<InfernoLinux> I just need GUI access to run an application from the desktop
<christophe__> then ssh is not the way to go
<christophe__> although, there is an ssh -x option which forwards the xserver
<christophe__> aishdasnik: bon appetit
<ForgeAus> whats the package name of gdb?
<ForgeAus> !gdb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdb
<InfernoLinux> see my only problem is that KRFB likes to output a bunch of shi7 on the screen whereas x11vnc and freenx work awesome
<christophe__> ForgeAus: maybe gnome-utils?
<ForgeAus> gnome? no...
<ForgeAus> its gnu compiler not g as in gnome
<ForgeAus> actually its the debugger for gnu compilers
<christophe__> well if it means gnu-debugger ?
<ForgeAus> (generally the main compiler is known as gcc... but theres actually g++, gpc and a few others)
<InfernoLinux> christophe do you have a suggestion of a port to use
<christophe__> InfernoLinux: you should be able to configure a port in x11vnc
<christophe__> i don't know the default port
<christophe__> probably 5900
<InfernoLinux> yes i use 5902 for x11vnc
<christophe__> ok, try forwarding it, but as i said u need a computer outside of your network to test router settings
<InfernoLinux> yea Im about to go to school so Im trying to get it setup now
<klik> hey
<christophe__> InfernoLinux: Good luck. I tried the same a few years back, but the connections were so slow that it was barely usable
<christophe__> usually the upload speed is the bottle neck
<InfernoLinux> thanks christophe, hopefully it will be ok, I just need to start 3d fluid simulations so I dont need to send/recieve much information other than the screen grab
<christophe__> keep us posted
<InfernoLinux> no problem
<Qwertyi> Coul'd somebody help me to get my memorycard reader workin in my laptop with Kubuntu KDE 4.2.2?
<christophe__> well its not the kde version that counts there, more the kubuntu version. jaunty?
<Qwertyi> christophe__: Well can't remember anymore.
<christophe__> Qwertyi: start the terminal and type uname -a
<christophe__> that should give us your kernel version
<christophe__> otherwise check your sources
<Qwertyi> Linux qwertyi-laptop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<christophe__> hmm, jaunty is at 2.6.28-12 at the moment but there should not be a big difference
<christophe__> i guess you are on jaunty since you have a 2.6.28 kernel
<christophe__> is the memory card reader usb based?
<Pici> jaunty-proposed has 2.6.28-12, the regular repositories  only have 2.6.28-11
<Qwertyi> No, its integrated (sorry if some terms are badly written).
<christophe__> Pici: thanks. i always forget i run proposed
<christophe__> Qweryi: check your dmesg log and see if anything looks like a card reader
<Qwertyi> christophe__:
<Qwertyi> qwertyi@qwertyi-laptop:~$ lsusb
<Qwertyi> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0411:00db MelCo., Inc.
<christophe__> if its internal it should be lspci
<christophe__> i mean lspci as command
<mamr> can anyone tell me what to install in order to get vlc to decode mp4 audio?
<Qwertyi> christophe__: 06:04.2 SD Host controller: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller (rev 01)
<christophe__> mamr: vlc has build in codecs as far as i know
<mamr> ok
<Qwertyi> That was found with lspci
<mamr> I see it's not only mp4
<mamr> video sound in vlc in general doesn't work
<mamr> it's playing mp3s but no video file sound
<christophe__> Qwertyi: ok, so the kernel has recognized it. what exactly does not work?
<christophe__> mamr: tried another plyer?
<christophe__> player
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<mamr> i'll give ti a try
<Qwertyi> When I put memorycard in, nothing happesn. Dolphin doesen't show memorycard.
<christophe__> Qwerty: ok, check in your /mnt folder
<Qwertyi> And the card works fine with my eeePC and Xandros.
<christophe__> so nothing in /mnt or /media ?
<Qwertyi> christophe__: I assume i'll found it in root section?
<christophe__> yep
<lain_> hi all
<christophe__> the / at the beginniing means root
<genii> Qwertyi: After the card is in, does:  dmesg |  tail                      show something about it being inserted?
<Gamarok__> hi ppl
<christophe__> Gamarok: hi back to you
<Qwertyi> christophe__: In /mnt theres a file called 512Mb.swap
<Qwertyi> Type of the file is unknown
<christophe__> Qwerty: don't know what that is but probably not the card
<christophe__> try what genii: suggested
<christophe__> or is it a 512 mb card?
<Qwertyi> No. it's 1 Gb card.
<genii> Qwertyi: When you insert/remove media the last parts of dmesg output will usually say something about it. Most notable to look for is the hard drive /dev designation, like sdc sdd or so on
<Qwertyi> genii: dmsg | tail shows only some lines about WLAN.
<christophe__> Qwertyi: just got my own sd card. lets see what happens...
<Qwertyi> I ment dmesg
<christophe__> well, kde tells me immediately there is a card. i'll see where it is mounted
<christophe__> mounted in /media and dmesg tells me about it
<Qwertyi> Shall I try upgrade?
<christophe__> thats propably not it. Any other ideas anyone?
<christophe__> is it an sd card?
<benbloom> I need help with Java, Kubuntu8.04  and Firefox3. can someone help me get it up and running? nothing I've found on google has worked (tried several methods that seemed to work for others)
<Qwertyi> christophe__: This card is Kinstons 1GB MMC
<genii> Qwertyi: Does result of:  lsmod| grep pci_hotplug                        show any result or just return to a command prompt?
<christophe__> ..googling
<genii> benbloom: Did you look at the !java factoid here yet?
<xjjk> benbloom: what's the problem?
 * benbloom !java
<Qwertyi> genii: Nothing happens.
<benbloom> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<xjjk> benbloom: yep, pretty much just follow what those instructions say
<benbloom> thanks guys
<genii> benbloom: You want the sun-java6-jre    likely
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<benbloom> according to adept it's already installed
<genii> Qwertyi: sudo modprobe pci_hotplug
<xjjk> benbloom: you may not have the Java browser plugin installed?
<Qwertyi> genii: FATAL: Module pci_hotplug not found.
<xjjk> benbloom: look for the sun-java6-plugin package
<genii> Hm.
<xjjk> benbloom: it interestingly enough isn't mentioned on that wiki page... the plugin is new, though
<xjjk> er, sorry, no, it's not
<benbloom> sun-java6-plugin shows no results
<benbloom> I have all repositories open
<Qwertyi> genii: When I reboot to Window XP the card reader works fine so it isen't broken.
<genii> Qwertyi: Yes, seems to be some driver/detection issue (is my best guess at this time from info at hand)
<Qwertyi> Darmn.
<benbloom> so xjjk the wiki says to enable sun-java5-bin does that conflict with java6?
<genii> Qwertyi: When you do: lspci -nn      ...for the card reader, what says the part which looks like:  (8086:1234)      ...this is device:vendor code
<xjjk> benbloom: no
<xjjk> benbloom: you can have multiple JVMs installed, but only one will be the default
<xjjk> whichever you installed last will probably be the default
<xjjk> see that wiki page for how to select the default one
<xjjk> e.g. when you run "java", which version runs
<Qwertyi> genii: There was line like this: 06:04.2 SD Host controller [0805]: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller [1524:0550] (rev 01)
<genii> Qwertyi: In this case the 1524:0550 is the useful bit :)
<Qwertyi> I didn't find 8086:1234
<Qwertyi> Is it? That's nice to hear :)
<christophe__> Qwertyi: try lspci -vvnn, it gives more detail
<genii> Qwertyi: Looks like this is a known bug :(    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/303844
<genii> Qwertyi: Heh, 8086:1234 was an example...8086 is ironic Intel Vendor code actually
<Qwertyi> Oh.
<christophe__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/303844
<genii> christophe__: Yup
<christophe__> genii: following the same road
<Qwertyi> Ok, so the problem is know so I can wait some update to fix this problem?
<christophe__> Qwertyi: sorry, but i think we are at a dead end here
<christophe__> maybe add a comment to the bug and see if somebody picks it up again
<lucax> when i use compiz to manage windows, cores go one to 100% of usage, is that a bug or something?
<benbloom> still getting "missing plugin problem"
<Qwertyi> christophe__ and genii: Thanks.
<lucax> if someone finds a solution please le me know thruogh pm
<Mamarok> lucax: if you are on KDE anyway, don't use compiz, use the desktop effects of Kwin
<lucax> Compiz works better
<lucax> Kwin looks laggy
<Mamarok> lucax: which KDE version are you running? They work very well in 4.2.2 on Jaunty
<lucax> im on jaunty
<roby> hi
<Gamarok__> hi roby
<roby> anybody aware of a netbook remix based on kde?
<christophe__> they are working on it
<roby> remember aaron wrote about it some time ago..
<roby> but I can't find any schedule yet...
<mamr> how to restart sound, when it crashed?
<mamr> don't know what to restart
<christophe__> check here for an interesting plasmoid:
<christophe__> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Netbook+Plasma+Theme?content=92433
<mamr> tried restarting alsa, but this didn't work
<Gamarok__> whot is it christophe__
<christophe__> Gamarok: haven't tried it but looks interesting
<Gamarok__> what*
<bmunger_> can someone explain how I can update to karmic from jaunty, i know the alpha isnt out yet, but is it as simple as a modification of the apt repo list and change jaunty to karmic and then update?
<christophe__> whot: anybody reads wheel of time (completely off topic)
<roby> christophe__ thank you I'll give it a try...
<christophe__> bmunger: update-manager -d
<Mamarok> bmunger_: you really shouldn't do that
<bmunger_> i wasnt aware the update manager can do that but awesome i will try.. and Mamarok, this isnt on my main machine but a virtual machine just to see how it is
<roby> maybe I can try with a live usb
<christophe__> bmunger: Mamarok is right. anyway, u need to install update-manager first
<roby> ok guys thank you, have a nice time! bye
<bmunger_> right its not intended for any production use.. i was just wondering how it was done for having a look.. rather bored some days and its just fun to check new things out on virtual machines
<bmunger_> thanks
<genii> Work, /away a while
<christophe__> have to leave. c y around
<Mamarok> bmunger_: so far it will not look like much, as for now it's basically a Debian Sid
<bmunger_> christophe__: looks like update-manager is a gnome/ubuntu tool, would this cause problems with kpackagekit or anything else?
<bmunger_> oh
<christophe__> bmunger: no
<christophe__> no problems or conflicts...bye
<bmunger_> kde 4.3 beta was realeased i figured it would be included
<Mamarok> bmunger_: not AFAIK
<Mamarok> bmunger_: if you wnat to have a look at KDE 4.3, use Neon
<Mamarok> want*
<bmunger_> what is neon?
<rolf_etter> test
<Gamarok__> guys is there a way to make ipod touch to work on linux through virtual box or itunes with wine or anyother app
<jason_froebe> Gamarok__ - yes, you need to attach the usb to the virtual machine.  not sure if #amarok is able to work with ipod touch/phone yet or not
<jason_froebe> I do the same with my Zune (wireless sync)
<BluesKaj> Gamarok__ , have you tried amarok , I heard some ppl have had success with it
<bmunger_> I havent found much on google about Neon.. some basic references to it but no url or instructions
<Gamarok__> Jason_froebe you are sure that i can get it to work in virtaulbox
<Gamarok__> fyi i had no sucess with amarok
<jason_froebe> yup - just make sure you attach the usb to the virtualbox virtual machine
<Gamarok__> thanks man god bless you
<jason_froebe> np
<aziz> Hi, I have Kubuntu 9.04, hibernating used to work, but after I enlarged the swap partition it doesn't work anymore. any ideas how to debug this?
<aziz> it just boots as normal...
<Guest66485> hello..?
<Mamarok> Guest66485: hi
<dwidmann> hmm, is it me or is the version number for kde 4.2.3 not updated?
<Mamarok> dwidmann: why that?
<Guest66485> Hey#! this new KDE is REEEEEEeeaallly good :)))
<Guest66485> But - with freat power came great responsibility :(
<Mamarok> Guest66485: this is a support channel, do you have a question?
<Guest66485> could anyone tell me how to get back the bit in the panel where the open windows are displayed back, please???
<dwidmann> Mamarok: for example, kde4-config --version says 4.2.2
<Guest66485> sorry Mamarok, was excited!
<Mamarok> dwidmann: I just checked with Konqueror, it says 4.2.3
<dwidmann> hmmm, maybe something went wrong, but I know I ran my update script before I built ... feh
<Mamarok> Guest66485: you mean the Task Manager?
<dwidmann> Mamarok: I think he means the pager
<Guest66485> i think so - not the one on the right, but the one for open windows... that task man? if so I was confused, sorry - I'll try it...
<dwidmann> maybe
<dwidmann> going to be one of those things anyway ...
<Guest66485> Mamarok: cheers. stress over :)
<Mamarok> dwidmann: the pager shows you the desktops, the task manager the open tasks
<dwidmann> Mamarok: but look more closely at the pager
<Mamarok> dwidmann: what about the pager?
<dwidmann> It's like a simplified mini-screenshot of the desktop, showing you what's open on each one
<dwidmann> Though, it more or less blanks the windows
<MushroomKingdom> Is there a way for me to upgrade from the 32bit Jaunty to the 64 bit without reformat?
 * jason_froebe MushroomKingdom++
<MushroomKingdom> Uh..?
<jason_froebe> just means "important"
<MushroomKingdom> Ok.. But is there a way?
<jack___> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
 * galvanize is now a kde convert
<dwidmann> galvanize: that's what I like to hear
<galvanize> :)
<galvanize> exit
<galvanize> what is the best mail application?
<dwidmann> !best | galvanize
<ubottu> galvanize: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ubuntu> will kubuntu pack kde4.3 beta?
<dwidmann> ubuntu: probably
<ubuntu> probaly in 5 days orso ( I can compiled kde myself )
<ubuntu> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu jaunty main  ( in this repo will come it ? )
<sasa> Hallo
<sasa> Hi Lon
<andres__> hola
<inma_> andres__: hola
<andres__> que tal inma_ ?
<andres__> inma_:  soy nuevo y no s enisiquiera que es eso
<inma_> andres__: bien, aquí sólo en inglés, que te regañan, je je (just English here)
<andres__> inma_: como puedo cambiar de canal?
<Dragnslcr> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<luc__> #ubuntu-fr
<eagles0513875> anyone have any idea why i keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/171829/
<wiremonk> eagles> what are you trying to build there?  Have you installed build-essential?
<wiremonk>  <eagles0513875>  what are you trying to build there?  Have you installed build-essential?
<inma_> Hi, anyone here plays Kyodai Mahjongg? I am looking for a very nice one for Kubuntu, similar to this: http://cynagames.com/, which I think is the most beautiful of all... The one installed on Kubuntu seems a bit ugly compared to that one...
<ForgeAus> kubuntu's mahjongg isn't bad but its relatively featureless compared to most commercial apps
<ForgeAus> personally I'd like to see Mahjongg wall built into it
<ForgeAus> and a more extensive set of tile layouts...
<ForgeAus> the KDE4 one is a pretty clean/professional looking app compared to KDE3.x versions...
<ForgeAus> Kyodai is 3D isn't it?
<inma_> that one, yes
<inma_> very beautiful 3D
<ForgeAus> I actually didn't like that one all that much
<ForgeAus> Ultimate Mahjongg was ok... lotsa themes colourful and many tile layouts to keep you busy...
<ForgeAus> many of those reflexive Arcade/Big Fish Games shareware majhonggs are ok, It makes KDE's slightly dissapointing
<ForgeAus> if you really want a true 3D mahjongg I recommend Maxxjongg!
<ForgeAus> although I'm not so sure it has a beauty component to it...
<inma_> ForgeAus: I'll try anyway, thanks
<afeijo> my kopete is broken :(
<afeijo> good, it is back... just a broken theme
<JabberWokky> My IRC doesn't work.
<wiremonk> <JabberWokky> it would appear that it does now ;)
<JabberWokky> wiremonk: Nope.  I can't read what you wrote.  Darn shame.
<wiremonk> <JabberWokky> <drat>
<BluesKaj> JabberWokky: how do you know what wiremonk wrote ? m :)
<JabberWokky> BluesKaj: I'd answer you, but as my IRC is broken, I can't read the question.  Alas!
<robwlo531> hi
<robwlo531> I'm experiencing a KDE 3.5 start up problem on kubuntu 8.10
<robwlo531> kubuntu was installed from CD
<robwlo531> after logging in on KDM KDE stops loading
<robwlo531> restarting X server and system doesn't help
<JabberWokky> robwlo531: Well it *should* eventually.  I assume you mean it stops before it is done?
<robwlo531> no errors in var/log/messages and Xorg.0.log
<robwlo531> right
<robwlo531> I'm clueless
<robwlo531> and it bothers me a lot as it's my father in laws system and I *just* got him to use Linux
<JabberWokky> Where does it stop?
<robwlo531> anybody any ideas?
<robwlo531> well thats something I can't tell
<JabberWokky> So far, you haven't really described a problem.  "I start KDE, it starts loading, and then it finishes"
<JabberWokky> What does it do that isn't right?
<robwlo531> the system doesn't show the ksplash so all "I see" is, you enter your name on the login screen, enter the password, hit enter, then there's only the background of the login screen (which happens to be the same of the desktop when it's loaded)
<robwlo531> KDE stays in this state forever, until I turn of the computer or restart X
<robwlo531> JabberWokky: it doesn't "finish" and that's not right, right? ;-)
<genii> 3.5.X on anything over 8.04 is unsupported anyhow
<pushrax> hi all. does anyone know the repository kde 4.3 that was just released in beta 1 ?
<robwlo531> well, then it's very likely not 3.5.x, it's definitely the one shipped with 8.10 on the download desktop CD, but with all updates applied
<robwlo531> the hang up happend last weekend for the first time
<robwlo531> being root on tty1 I stopped kdm, killed kded, removed .kde from the home dir, restartet the computer, and kde would start again
<robwlo531> but not this tim
<robwlo531> time
<robwlo531> I'm wondering if KDE has written some error message in some log file, but I couldn't find such a log in ~/.kde/* nor /var/log/*
<robwlo531> are there other places to look at?
<beatzz> i have a usb drive thet not working
<sheep_> welll
<sheep_> post the output of "tail -f /var/log/messages"
<robinr> kde also writes to ~/.xsession-errors
<robwlo531> xsession-errors had nothing in it
<sheep_> we plug it in, and it dose nothing
<sheep_> what should we do?
<omegarider> Greetings
<hydrogen> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rm_k> hi all
<omegarider> I'm an utter newbie at ubuntu and looking for a bit of advice on a Flash issue, please.
<rm_k> just wanted to note that Kubuntu 9.04's default choice of window decoration and widget themes seems really unfortunate to me
<rm_k> (and that's putting it as mildly as I can:D)
<hydrogen> I have a Radeon HD 3650 card.... and Kubuntu isn't wanting to install any propriatary drivers...
<BluesKaj> omegarider:  pls describe your problem in more detail so someone can help
<omegarider> Thank you.  Adobe's Flash site says that my flash is up and running properly.  However, I can't watch the feeds on Zero Punctuation.
<omegarider> All I get is a white box that if I right click on it, says it is playing.
<BluesKaj> hydrogen: . prolly becauase the available drivers are ready in the repos
<hydrogen> BluesKaj: hmm? If they're ready.. wouldn't they be available?
<hydrogen> (I don't really understand what you said)
<BluesKaj> !flash | omegarider
<ubottu> omegarider: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
 * hydrogen observes that kpackagekit is horrible
<hydrogen> though, I guess it's not much worse than adept ever was :)
<BluesKaj> you have to choose the right driver by looking at the ati drivers listed for your card in the package manager
<BluesKaj> hydrogen install adept , it works fine on jaunty
<BluesKaj> hydrogen:  i agree about kpackagekit , it's awful and it's not working anyway
<solifugus> kubuntu is installed on /dev/sdb1 -- has /boot in it.. but grub says: root (hd1,0)  doesn't exist..
<omegarider> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<BluesKaj> !grub | solifugus
<ubottu> solifugus: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ForgeAus> !grub2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub2
<ForgeAus> grr... uh I guess I need #Grub for that :)
<omegarider> BluesKaj: I'm capable of playing some flash movies, but not the ones on Zero Punctuation.  I am running an x86 platform.
<beatzz> i got a usb harddirve not telling me its there
<beatzz> any help??
<hydrogen> BluesKaj: adept isn't showing upas being installable..
<BluesKaj> omegarider:  install flashplugin-nonfree , if you're using konqueror as a browser there are known probs with flash heavy sites
<BluesKaj> hydrogen:  sudo apt-get install adept
<hydrogen> BluesKaj: also, running jockey-kde doesn't give me any options at all
<hydrogen> BluesKaj: "Couldn't find package adept"
<beatzz> not showing up
<BluesKaj> hydrogen : try synaptic
<hydrogen> BluesKaj: that wants to install all of gnome :/
<hydrogen> meh
<BluesKaj> hydrogen:  also make sure you have all your debs in etc/apt/sources.list uncommented (no # In front)
<galvanize> is it safe to remove konqueror and use firefox instead?
<BluesKaj> hydrogen , also comment out the cdrom deb , cuz the package manger will look rhere first and ignore all other sources
<white_pelican> is there anyt plan on making kde 4.3 beta one available, and if so, when?
<white_pelican> any*
<BluesKaj> no need to remove konqueror , just install FF and make it the deafault with:  sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<galvanize> BluesKaj: I've already done that, just was wondering if it was safe to remove konqueror now or is it file to file management?
<galvanize> vital*
<BluesKaj> It will prolly try to remove the kde dektop
<BluesKaj> as well
<BluesKaj> it's vital tes
<galvanize> BluesKaj: oh ok, i had a suspicion that it was an important component. thanks.
<white_pelican> can someone answwer my question?
<JabberWokky> galvanize: You should be able to.
<BluesKaj> go ask in #kde. white_pelican
<JabberWokky> galvanize: I just did a apt-get -s remove konqueror and it seems to not have dependencies
<JabberWokky> galvanize: You can remove it and reinstall if you run into problems.
<galvanize> JabberWokky: i did the same, i just thought it was a vital part to file system management.
<JabberWokky> galvanize: Dolphin may be, or possibly neither.
<BluesKaj> i like konq for some file management
<white_pelican> BluesKaj, why would the kde channel tell me something kubuntu would do? 4.3 beta 1 is out already
<white_pelican> it's been released
<JabberWokky> BluesKaj: I use it, my wife's taken to Dolphin.
<galvanize> JabberWokky: I think Dolphin is.
<BluesKaj> !kde4.3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4.3
<JabberWokky> galvanize: I think neither is *supposed* to be, as there were some issues with dolphin being required that were seen by KDE as bugs.
<galvanize> JabberWokky: oh ok.
<BluesKaj> white_pelican:  this not the place to ask about beta releases
<Mamarok> white_pelican: the devs are currently busy building the first Alpha of Karmic Koala, so KDE 4.3 has to wait, just be patient
<white_pelican> what is the right place, then?
<BluesKaj> #kde-dev maybe
<Mamarok> white_pelican: just be patient
<JabberWokky> BluesKaj:  white_pelican has a point.  KDE doesn't do binaries, the distros do.
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: I don't think they know about Kubuntu builds...
<white_pelican> ok I will be patient
<JabberWokky> BluesKaj: If he asks there, they *will* send him or her here.
<BluesKaj> no matter JabberWokky , it's still in beta
<JabberWokky> Yeah, it's not the best idea to be rushing a beta's package.  ;)
<BluesKaj> #kubuntu+1 ?
<white_pelican> s'ok I'm still using kde 3 in Jaunty :)
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: this channel is for support of all releases till Jaunty included, and KDE 4.3 might well end up in the backports, so it's the right channel to ask
<Mamarok> white_pelican: why would you do that?
<JabberWokky> white_pelican: You should be aware that some things are non-operational in the beta because they don't compile right now.
<Mamarok> KDE 4.2.2. works fine here, no need to be that nostalgic :)
<white_pelican> I think I'll wait till kde 7 :)
<BluesKaj> Mamarok: ok then answer him :)
<JabberWokky> KDE 4.2.3, off the KDE ppa.  Works great.
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: I did
<JabberWokky> (Kubuntu ppa, that is)
<white_pelican> I already have 4.2.3
<white_pelican> so far so good
<galvanize> what do you use for video playback?
<white_pelican> still can't switch to kde 4 though
<Mamarok> white_pelican: then be patient, I'm sure you haven't explored all possibilities
<white_pelican> ok
<Mamarok> white_pelican: please don't talk in riddles, why can't you use it that a 4.3 beta would solve in your opinion?
<JabberWokky> galvanize: Personally, I use either MPlayer or smplayer (because of the playlists... I even use it to listen to the radio and podcasts)
<hydrogen> anyone happen to know where `keychain` went in 9.04?
<galvanize> JabberWokky: thanks for the info.
<Laeborg> !playonlinux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playonlinux
<hydrogen> nvm, it appeared
<Mamarok> hydrogen: what 'keychain' do you mean?
<dario_> Il mio nome è Dario e ho ventidue anni.
<dario_> My name is Dario and I am twenty-two years old.
<desu> on my install of jaunty, mplayer hangs up after ~0.3s if the audio is in MP3 format... passing -ac as something invalid makes the video work just fine... any idea why this is happening?
<hydrogen> the "keychain" program
<hydrogen> it appeared
<Mamarok> !it | dario_
<ubottu> dario_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Mamarok> dario_: also, this is no dating channel, so no need to give your age :)
<Mamarok> Laeborg: what are you looking for?
<dario_> I can speak English as well.
<Mamarok> hydrogen: you mean kgpg?
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> I mean keychain :)
<hydrogen> don't worry
<hydrogen> I solved it
<JabberWokky> galvanize: I'm not sure how techie you are... mplayer itself is a fairly raw program that plays nearly every format, and there are loads of front ends for it.  SMplayer is a nice front end (IMO).  (And there are plenty out there, worth playing with them until you find one you like)
<BluesKaj> galvanize:  personally I'd dump Dolphin in favour of Konqueror as a file manager ...but konq as a browser is a bit "past it" now.
<galvanize> JabberWokky: sounds interesting, I was using vlc on gnome and liked it a lot.
<galvanize> BluesKaj: I like Dolphin. Konqueror just wasn't for me.
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: you do know that Konqueror uses Dolphin to browse files in KDE 4, do you?
<JabberWokky> Mamarok: This is most *certainly* a dating channel.  I see timestamps to the left of everybody's comments... it's not dating the chat for you?  ;P
<dario_> My onboard soundcard does not work on Ubuntu. I have tried every troubleshooting procedure I could find on the Internet but it stops playing sound every now and then. I am frustated.
<Mamarok> dario_: what card do you have?
<JabberWokky> Mamarok: Not quite.  The file browser is loaded into either.  It's like saying Kate uses Kwrite to edit.
<dario_> Mamarok, it is an AC97 onboard sound card.
<Mamarok> dario_: that should work, definitely
<BluesKaj> Mamarok:  I dumped dolphin in previous versions of kde4 without any probs
<Mamarok> dario_: did you just say you use Ubuntu? with Gnome?
<mkargar> hello
<dario_> Mamarok, it is correctly identified but the sound hangs every now and then. I have used Ubuntu with Gnome. I am using Kubuntu at the moment.
<mkargar> how to install kde 4.3 beta1 in kubuntu 9.04?
<JabberWokky> BluesKaj: It's okay.  There's a bit of a confusion as the file browsing code is in the Dolphin source tree... but you don't need Dolphin, you just need that code to be loaded by any app, like Konqueror... or any other app that has a Save As... dialog, IIRC.
<Dragnslcr> mkargar- very carefully
<Mamarok> dario_: that might be the problem, as Pulseudio tends to be a bit of a problem with KDE...
<Mamarok> dario_: there is a nice wiki page for sound troubleshooting:
<Mamarok> !sound | dario_
<ubottu> dario_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hydrogen> was there a metapackage for the needed kde -devel packages (to compile  kde software)
<mkargar> Dragnslcr:0|0
<Mamarok> mkargar: there are no packages for KDE 4.3 yet in Kubuntu, be patient, it only just came out, the distributions still have to package it, and that's a lot of work
<JabberWokky> Oh!  That reminds me about a problem that I have,  The first few seconds of a new sound stream has a repeating stutter in it every now and then.  I.e., if a new sound stream pops up after a long period of silence, I get a "Max Headroom" effect.
<Mamarok> hydrogen: build-essentials and kde-devel
<JabberWokky> So minor, I haven't really bothered to look into it, but I'm about 90% sure it's Pulseaudio.
<Laeborg> Mamarok: I just wanted to see what ubottu had to say about PlayOnLinux :P
<Mamarok> JabberWokky: which mediaplayer?
<JabberWokky> Mamarok: All of them.
<dario_> I read all of it, Mamarok but I did not manage to address the issue. Thank you anyway.
<mkargar> Mamarok:ok!
<Mamarok> JabberWokky: do you use Xine?
<JabberWokky> Mamarok: Mplayer, sox, etc.
<JabberWokky> Mamarok: Nope.
<Mamarok> dario_: did you run the troubleshooting script and send it as advised on the wiki?
<mkargar> another question!how to download Youtube clip by Kget!?
<Mamarok> JabberWokky: you should, gstreamer is buggy
<JabberWokky> Mamarok: alsaplay, I think as well...  I have a chime play when unison finishes my daily backup.
<mkargar> youtube script not work in kget!
<JabberWokky> Mamarok: Ah, you mean xine as a audio backend?
<JabberWokky> Mamarok: I thought pulseaudio was the new 9.04 backend.
<Mamarok> JabberWokky: yes, phonon-backend-xine
<Mamarok> no!!!!
<Mamarok> pulseudio si not used in KDE at all, and it tends to make things worse
<Mamarok> why add pulseaudio if alsa already handles things fine...
<JabberWokky> Mamarok: I did a format, reinstall, restored my data, and it -- by default, without my changing any settings -- uses pulseaudio.
<JabberWokky> Mamarok: Right off the Kubuntu 9.04 DVD.
<Mamarok> JabberWokky: yeah, but that's where the problems started
<Mamarok> remove pulseaudio, remove the phonodevicesrc and .asoundconf and start KDE again
<mkargar> youtube script not work in kget!
<mkargar> how to download Youtube clip by Kget!?
<JabberWokky> I have no .asoundconf
<dario_> Mamarok, PulseAudio is not used in KDE. That is why I tried Kubuntu but it has changed nothing at all. By the way, I do not see any troubleshooting script in the wiki.
<Mamarok> pulseaudio is responsible for almost all "no sound in Amarok in Kubuntu" reports we have received so far
<JabberWokky> mkargar: Install "clive".
<JabberWokky> Mamarok: I don't use Amarok, and sound is working fine other than the occasional stutter a couple times a day.
<dario_> I wish to stress that I DO have sound, but it "hangs" quite often, even if I am not doing anything besides playing a video or a song.
<JabberWokky> I'm kind of hesitant to change the backend from the default on a working system.
<mkargar> JabberWokky:very very thx!i installed it!it's written by Python!
<Mamarok> dario_: you did everything suggested here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting ?
<dario_> Yes, I did.
<JabberWokky> I *have* however, copy/pasted your suggestion into my scratch.txt should an update cause my sound to not function.  I do thank you for the heads up.
<dario_> Even more, I did everything they said in other troubleshooting guides. Nothing changed.
<Mamarok> JabberWokky: Xine is the default in KDE, no reason to use gstreamer just because the packagers of the underlying stuff ship it
<tsukasa_> hello everyone
<Mamarok> JabberWokky: and gstreamer has improved a lot, it might well be usable one day :)
<Mamarok> dario_: can you tell when these sound outages happen?
<JabberWokky> Mamarok: No reason to change today it if it works for me now.  As I said, I did yank all your suggestions as a "well, here's what to do if sounds starts getting messed up for me"
<tsukasa_> i new here if i can get some help with this V of kubuntu please
<Mamarok> JabberWokky: you are welcome :)
<Mamarok> !ask | tsukasa_
<ubottu> tsukasa_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dario_> They happen in a definitely random fashion. For instance, while playing a video or a song, no matter the program I use (Totem, VLC Media Player, Kaffeine) nor the sound layer used (ALSA, OSS, PulseAudio).
<dario_> I did not have this problem in Windows.
<Mamarok> dario_: sounds very difficult to trace...
<JabberWokky> Mamarok: Of course, I use ion3 as a WM, ditch plasma, have most of my action scripted via bash/qdbus calls fired off using funky key combos, and have otherwise mangled my desktop to what I like, so I get hesitant about messing with yet more things *underneath* that.  Makes it hard to debug my own changes.   :)
<Mamarok> dario_: flashplayer could be a problem also...
<dario_> I guess so, Mamarok.
<tsukasa_> how i make kubuntu search for packets to update software
<Dragnslcr> tsukasa_- you should get update notifications automatically
<Mamarok> JabberWokky: you should use Debian, not sure Ubuntu and variants are really made for Ion WM, even less use KDE 4 if you don't want to use plasma
<dario_> Flash Player? I tought it did not have anything to do with the other applications.
<Dragnslcr> tsukasa_- you'll see a small gear icon down in the system tray
<JabberWokky> Mamarok: KDE4 and Ion3 work wonderfully together.  KDElibs are delightfully X standards compliant, which is what Ion3 needs.
<Mamarok> dario_: well, flash uses the soundcard, no?
<dario_> Yes, it does.
<JabberWokky> Mamarok: Both allow you to script internal actions from the commandline and in any scripting lanaguge with an exec() call.  Nice.
<Mamarok> dario_: hence it can bug your sound...
<dario_> Even if I am not using Flash?
<JabberWokky> Mamarok: Although I must admit I pinned my Ion3 awhile back.
<Mamarok> dario_: if you have an open browser ...
<dario_> I have read of an "evil" Flash Player package which screws up the whole sound system but I did not install it.
<Mamarok> dario_: didn't read that correctly, then, sry :)
<afeijo> I have no sound when I access youtube, damn.  Musics and videos (kaffeine) works
<dario_> No problem.
<Mamarok> afeijo: watch your language...
<dario_> "Damn" is not curse language!
<afeijo> Mamarok: sorry, 'damn' is bad?
 * afeijo agree with dario_
<Mamarok> afeijo: there are guidelines for K/X/Ubuntu channels, yes
<dario_> Strict guidelines, I guess.
<afeijo> ok
<Mamarok> afeijo: you of course need flash for watching videos in youtube, so your problem might be different
<dario_> I do not see any operator in this channel. Strange.
<Mamarok> dario_: don't worry, there are here, just not marked as such :)
<afeijo> Mamarok: flash works, never saw it having problems with sound
<dario_> Oh. Okay.
<BluesKaj> which browser dario ?
<afeijo> dario_: the op mark can be a pain
<dario_> I understand, afeijo.
<dario_> I use Opera, BluesKaj.
<Mamarok> ok, I'm off for tonight, gn8 all
<dario_> Bye bye, Mamarok.-
 * genii sips
<BluesKaj> hmm , dunno if flashplugin-nonfree works with Opera , I see it works with FF and Konq now
<mmo|> anyone know if it possible (or feasible) to switch to the gnome bluetooth in kubuntu 9.04...because the standard bluetooth is not working at all for me
<dario_> Opera automatically provides the user with the download page for the plugin. I've used that.
<ForgeAus> is kubuntu grub still or grub2 by default now?
<Dragnslcr> grub --version says 0.97, if that helps
<Dragnslcr> I hope Quassel can fix that massive delay when switching to a high-traffic channel
<mostafa> السلام عليكم
<genii> !eg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eg
<genii> Hm.
<eagles0513875> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<mostafa> http://hanenbo.blogspot.com/
<eagles0513875> O_O
<mostafa> http://hanenbo.blogspot.com/
<eagles0513875> mostafa: you looking for the arabic channel right
<mostafa> http://hanenbo.blogspot.com/
<eagles0513875> please stop spamming the channel wiht the link
<eagles0513875> and that is in arabic so not for this channel
<mostafa> http://hanenbo.blogspot.com/
<eagles0513875> genii: you an op
<genii> mostafa: Please stop with the links.
<eagles0513875> genii: he isnt understanding us
<genii> eagles0513875: He's not from argentina, incidentally but from Egypt
<eagles0513875> genii: thought that was the bot command for arabic
<genii> !rabic | mostafa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rabic
<genii> !arabic | mostafa
<ubottu> mostafa: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<JabberWokky> There should be an !op like thing for !callsomebody-languagecode  :)
<eagles0513875> genii: O_O interesting
<alexandre> ola
<BluesKaj> yup, mostafa is in cairo
<kaddi> hello :)
<JabberWokky> !hi | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<BluesKaj> hey kaddi, WB
<desu> there seems to be some problem with ffmpeg in my jaunty install. mplayer pauses indefinitely when i try to play a video (seeking etc. still works, but no sound). however, if i switch off audio, it works fine... any idea why this is happening?
<desu> dragon player works fine, btw...
<BluesKaj> desu install libxine1-ffmpeg
<desu> BluesKaj: it's already installed
<BluesKaj> and of course kubuntu-restricted-extras
<desu> so are they
<BluesKaj> desu, try : reinstall mplayer and mencoder
<desu> did that already :\
<yamishi> hi
<BluesKaj> desu, perhaps it's the video wrapper or codec is not coded properly ,not the player or ffmpeg itself
<stephans> soooooo.... the question is... when I browse to a smb share in kubuntu, and try to launch a movie... why does it insist on copying the whole think locally b4 playing?!? This violates an expectation set by: Windows XP, 2000, 98, 95, Vista, 7, 2003, 2008, MAC OS 10, Gnome etc.... can this behavior be corrected?
<desu> i've tried with quite a few videos and codecs, and it all seems to booil down to ffmpeg :/
<yamishi> does anyone plays mabinogi in ubuntu/kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !hi | yamishi
<ubottu> yamishi: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<yamishi>  does anyone plays mabinogi in ubuntu/kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !patience | yamishi
<ubottu> yamishi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BluesKaj> desu, one more thing , install w32codecs to play windows media stuff as well
<desu> did that already :\
<BluesKaj> all movies behave this way or just some, desu ?
<swatto> hello all
<BluesKaj> !hi | swatto
<ubottu> swatto: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<swatto> Is anyone using Kubuntu 9.04 please because I have a question?
<BluesKaj> !ask | swatto
<ubottu> swatto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JabberWokky> !ask | swatto
<swatto> Well I have got Vuze installed which I did manually but can only run it from the terminal, I would like to add it to the KMenu but unsure of how to do it
<desu> BluesKaj: it seems the problem is not with ffmpeg...
<BluesKaj> oh one more to consider desu, if you haven't already , libdvdcss2
<desu> when i run mplayer as root, it works perfectly okay...
<desu> i already have that, too :P
<desu> however, mplayer needing root to work is kinda odd...
<trappist> desu: stuff like that sometimes happens if you run it the *first time* as root, leaving config files and stuff root-owned
<trappist> that may not be your problem, but it's worth looking at
<desu> never ran it as root before this
<Dragnslcr> swatto- if you right-click the K, there should be an option for the menu editor
<BluesKaj> desu, you prolly installed the source code right ? use dpkg -r  filename , and use the package manager to reinstall
<JabberWokky> desu: Try running: ls -al "$HOME" |grep root
<desu> drwxr-xr-x  4 root  root        4096 2009-05-10 12:01 ../
<desu> that's it..
<swatto> Thankyou Dragnslcr :)
<JabberWokky> desu: Okay, then your problem isn't that. :)
<desu> and, i bet /home is indeed supposed to be root-owned :P
<Dragnslcr> No problem
<swatto> hmm just trying to think where to link the Vuze application to
<swatto> How can I find out what it points to when I type vuze in the terminal? as I think I need to add this to the shortcut
<Walzmyn> I upgraded to 9.04 over the weekend. Quickly I began experiencing file system errors. I reinstalled 4 times and kept getting the errors. I have installed Xbuntu now and it's working fine. Anybody know of KDE issues with the file system?
<desu> swatto: which vuze
<swatto> Ahh think I have done it, I put /usr/bin/azureus in the command and in the work path I put /usr/share/vuze
<desu> Walzmyn: can you elaborate a bit? what kind of errors? and which filesystem did you format it as?
<swatto> It is vuze 4.2
<desu> swatto: no, i meant, the command "which vuze"
<swatto> ahh ok sorry - ive got experience with windows and computers in general but linux is completely new to me, thankyou desu
<desu> np, lol
<Walzmyn> desu on origional update it was still EXT3, formatted to EXT4 when i reinstalled....
<swatto> must admit im liking it alot though - loads to get used to, might buy a book
<desu> Walzmyn: what kind of errors were you getting?
<Walzmyn> desu I don't know how to describe the errors. Apps would stop working and when i would reboot i would be told I needed to fsck - one time it would be / the next it would be /home - and there would be a thousand errors
<Walzmyn> swatto,  don't buy a book, use google. There's much more online than any book can offer
<desu> Walzmyn: i see...
<Walzmyn> desu one bit that might be important, first 3 times I immediatly added the PPA for the 4.2.3 update - the errors came in about an hour
<Walzmyn> desu 4th time, i did not use that PPA and the errors took 24 hours to show up
<swatto> I like reading though - what ill probably do is buy a book (anyone got any good recommendations please) and read it through once to get a general idea of the whole os
 * desu has no idea :/
<Walzmyn> swatto there's a linux for dummyies book. Never read it so i don't know if its any good or not, but the series has merit
<Walzmyn> desu I'm thinking I need to report all this. Do you know where I should?
<desu> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<desu> ^^^^ there
<Walzmyn> ah, thankyeverymuch
<Walzmyn> nothing against XFCE but man I want KDE back
<desu>  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :P
<CQ2> hello, i just upgraded to jaunty and now I don't get a graphical login anymore... any ideas?
<Walzmyn> no, i'll do a reintstall. I want it pure
<swatto> If I have installed Vuze manually how would I uninstall it completely if it isnt listed as installed in SPM
<desu> swatto: how did you install it?
<swatto> I unpacked the tar file and followed some instructions to move the folder into /usr/bin and updated a config file
<swatto> would just deleting the folder/files do the trick or would i need to use a command in terminal?
<desu> swatto: reverse everything that the instructions made you do
<swatto> just deleting the folders should do the trick then I think - just a bit confused as to how linux handles installed apps
<brunoqc> I added the eclipse's ppa (https://launchpad.net/~eclipse-team/+archive/ppa) but I don't see the 3.4 version with apt and kpackage, only the old 3.2 version. Is there a way to find out what went wrong?
<Guest65463> Hi
<gsteinert> hey, im getting errors installing amarok
<gsteinert>  /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qmetatype.h:189: error: ‘qt_metatype_id’ is not a member of ‘QMetaTypeId<QList<int> >
<gsteinert> seems to be a qt problem
<swatto> Hmm whats the terminal command to delete a folder in a directory?
<gsteinert> im using the qt packages from the kubuntu repo
<gsteinert> seems to be an issue with the package rather than qt
<brunoqc> swatto: to delete a folder/directory from the terminal, the command is : rm -rf folder_name
<swatto> thankyou :)
<luminoso> with kubuntu 9.04 + amarok and scanning music over cifs i'm having this error: Taglib: flac file scan - flac stream not found. any ideia to solve?
<brunoqc> swatto: you're welcome
<swatto> hmm now im trying to remove a file in the /usr/bin directory and it is saying it doesnt exit
<swatto> exist*
<brunoqc> swatto: why do you want to remove a file in /usr/bin ?
<luminoso> anyone? please?
<luminoso> should i go to somehere else ask this?
<swatto> because im trying to get rid of Vuze - the only way I can do it is to remove the stuff that I put there manually, there is a file that i put in /usr/bin called azureus that I want deleted
<luminoso> somewhere
<gsteinert> luminoso: try #amarok
<gsteinert> luminoso: also, try to be more patient
<luminoso> ty
<brunoqc> swatto: maybe you put it in /usr/local/bin . or you can try to find it with : find /usr -name azureus
<swatto> Thankyou brunoqc, the search came up with: /usr/bin/azureus
<gsteinert> swatto: whereis is a good command if you want to search your various PATH dirs
<gsteinert> whereis azureus
<swatto> I removed it using the full path: sudo rm /usr/bin/azureus
<gsteinert> will show you where it is
<gsteinert> as long as its in your PATH
<swatto> thanks gsteinert, Im just wondering why I had to put the whole path in if my terminal prompt is located in the /bin directory wouldnt it just look for the file in there?
<brunoqc> yeah he's right, whereis is better when in PATH
<gsteinert> swatto, yeah its odd
<brunoqc> . /bin and /usr/bin are not the same
<gsteinert> ah yeah, i missed that bit =$
<swatto> ahh ok I see, thanks for your help I best be off - work tommorow, night all
<gsteinert> night swatto
<brunoqc> night
<susana_> hi
<_Whipper> hi
<susana_> what kind of program is this
<gsteinert> kubuntu?
<susana_> I just downloaded ubuntu and this came up to try
<_Whipper> susana_: u mean irc?
<susana_> yes
<susana_> it's cool
<luminoso> i removed amarok from the tray. how do i restore? i already disabled and enabled it on amarok options. no effect
<susana_> it's like a chat room
<gsteinert> susana_: yeah, exactly
<_Whipper> susana_: oh, they've put in by default now ?-)
<susana_> that is cool
<gsteinert> susana_: freenode is used mostly for technical help
<susana_> I thought it was for programing
<gsteinert> susana_: ill find you some servers if you just want to chat =)
<_Whipper> freenode has a lot more too than just tech. support.. :)
<susana_> it's fine
<susana_> but anyway l love ubuntu
<gsteinert> luminoso: again, try #amarok
<brunoqc> freenode is also very popular for developers
<susana_> where are chating from
<luminoso> gsteinert, lol they are inactive
<susana_> iam from ny state
<susana_> i have the new upgraded ubuntu and I love it
 * _Whipper from FI, and testing out E17, and newest Kubuntu..
<Lillymon> What do I do when the upgrade tool downloads all of the updates, starts to install them, and immediately quits? Because that's what it just did. Twice.
<Lillymon> I now have my repositories changed from Hardy to Jaunty (yes, it's an 8.04 to 9.04 thing) and no idea what to do next.
<susana_> restart your computer
<Lillymon> It didn't install anything, won't rebooting just screw it all up?
<susana_> and do more downloads
<Lillymon> It's finished downloaded, it moved onto the install process.
<Dragnslcr> Lillymon- if the apt sources are already changed, apt-get update and apt-get upgrade should get all of the packages updated
<susana_> maybe you have too many of the same program installed
<Dragnslcr> And doing those from a terminal might show more error details
<susana_> delet some of them
<Lillymon> susana_: Too many of what? How the hell should I know what program it's complaining about?
<susana_> restart your computert on it ownr and normaly you have choose a program or sta
<Lillymon> Well I guess I'll try the apt-get update and upgrade thing, which I do hope will actually work.
<susana_> and use the wire it's faster
<Lillymon> You are making no sense to me.
<susana_> inter net connection
<susana_> when downloading
<Dragnslcr> Lillymon- not making any sense to me, either
<Lillymon> I'm using a wired ethernet connection to a 6Mbit ASDL line. I could not possibly be more direct.
<susana_> ohn than you must have too much crap
<groscheck> haha
<groscheck> elo
<Dragnslcr> Lillymon- apt-get upgrade from a terminal might tell you exactly which package it's dying on
<groscheck> jest ktos z PL?
<groscheck> kurwa
<Dragnslcr> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<susana_> go on the add remove console
<groscheck> okej
<Lillymon> Well, here goes nothing...
<susana_> be postive my system couldn't read ubuntu and had to install it
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, upgrading from 8.04 to 9.04 is very iffy if not dangerous
<susana_> no get rid of old programs that are absolet
<BluesKaj> Lillymon,, upgrading from 8.04 to 9.04 is very iffy if not dangerous
<Lillymon> Yeah, I have a second system waiting to rescue this one.
<Lillymon> I figure the worst that can happen is that I screw up root, and I have a separate /home, so why not at least try it?
<gsteinert> Lillymon: would a fresh install be an easier idea?
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- true, but s/he mentioned the upgrade tool, so I figured it did the 8.04->8.10->9.04 magic for you
<BluesKaj> Lillymon, you shuol upgrade to 8.10 first then to 9.04 if you are doing by the internet
<brunoqc> Lillymon: did you mean the update tool quit after updating to Jaunty or everytime it install new packages?
<Lillymon> I can fresh upgrade if this doesn't work.
<ricardoes> alguien habla español
<Dragnslcr> !es | ricardoes
<ubottu> ricardoes: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ricardoes> vale
<BluesKaj> upgrade tool , heh...good luck
<Lillymon> I would say it probably won't work, but I like adventure.
<Lillymon> brunoqc: It quits immediately after trying to install the first new packaged.
<BluesKaj> go buy some rockyroad
<ForgeAus> grr is there no linux software that can create a subsystem from another distro?... (aside from VMWare, preferably one that uses local filesystem instead, just its own separate directory for userland/etc......)
<Dragnslcr> ForgeAus- kvm, virtualbox, etc.
<Dragnslcr> There are plenty of virtual machine programs
<ForgeAus> no virtualbox afaik uses a hardfile/virtual disk just like vmware
<Lillymon> This actually seems to be doing a lot of the same stuff the other system did when I was upgrading from Ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04.
<ForgeAus> Kvm my machine can't do no Intel/Amd VT support in the processor on this one
<Lillymon> Except with more questions, which I answered with the default because I didn't understand them.
<Lillymon> Why am I suddenly feeling more relaxed now?
<ForgeAus> I already have an ext3 partition that I'm using... (I don't expect my say, for example Mandriva subsystem to be in / tho, I'd have to make a /mandriva or something)
<gsteinert> Lillymon: because the cammand line is strangely relaxing =P
<gsteinert> *command
<Dragnslcr> ForgeAus- I don't think any virtual machines can use a specific directory from a filesystem as its root. Seems like that wouldn't be a very good idea
<ForgeAus> Dragnslc I wasn't asking for a virtual machine tho, just a subsystem
<maco> wouldnt that just be a chroot?
<Dragnslcr> ForgeAus- a subsystem to do what?
<ForgeAus> maco, hows that work?
<ForgeAus> to install a different distro to...
<Dragnslcr> maco- yeah, I was wondering if he meant chroot and/or jails
<Dragnslcr> ForgeAus- that would be a virtual machine
<ForgeAus> jails?
<maco> you can definitely chroot other distros
<gsteinert> ForgeAus: dont quote me on this, but i think with a few tweaks to the install procedure (changing the root in grub perhaps) you can install gentoo into a subfolder within your existing filesystem
<gsteinert> if thats what you were after
<maco> ive seen stuff on google for making a debian chroot inside ubuntu and things like that
<ForgeAus> well the linux kernel is the same for them all isn't it?
<maco> no
<snarkster> do any of you know if facial recognition has become a reality for security in linux?
<Dragnslcr> Not necessarily
<ForgeAus> gsteiner you can install a gentoo prefix on just about anything anyway...
<maco> they all use different versions with different patches and their higher level stuff is compiled with certain expectations for the kerne
<maco> *kernel
<Dragnslcr> And if I remember correctly, even with chroot or jails, you can't have more than one operating system running at a time
<ForgeAus> that one I'm not worried about (in fact I don't even want one, besides gentoo prefixes are basically neutered anyway)
<maco> like fedora's X will expect kernel modesetting, while ubuntu's won't
<Dragnslcr> Seems to me that a VM would be a lot easier to deal with than a jail
<Dragnslcr> Or just straight dual-booting
<ForgeAus> Dragonslcr I don't want the whole operating system, just its own individual package management system and a reasonably working distro subsystem
<maco> um...you can install rpm onto ubuntu...
<ForgeAus> yeah I guess you could use grub and just change the root ...
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I have no idea what "distro subsystem" could possibly mean
<maco> me neither
<ForgeAus> yeah I know but you can't necessarily install rpm packages into ubuntu...
<maco> youve got to have the distro or not the distro
<jhutchins_wk> ForgeAus: alien.
<maco> i dont think you can have half of it
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, you could try alien if you really need to
<ForgeAus> (the version differences with fedora/mandriva/whatever are probably comepletely different
<maco> jhutchins# that produces debs that MAY work IF theyre very simple packages
<ForgeAus> alien isn't recommended...
<jhutchins_wk> I totaled a machine installing Mandriva RPM's on a RedHat box - and that was back when Mandriva first forked.
<maco> just like how debian debs on ubuntu arent recommended
<ForgeAus> I know simple slackware binaries work directly in Kubuntu if you manually extract them from the .tgz
<maco> theyre source compatible, not binary compatible
<jhutchins_wk> I've actually used alien on kubuntu successfully.
<Dragnslcr> We had a machine at work that was some bizarre Frankenstein of Ubuntu with Debian repositories
<ForgeAus> source slackware packages don't work...
<maco> jhutchins# sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt, and sometimes it appears to have worked
<maco> the latter is the worst situation
<Dragnslcr> I've had alien work on a couple packages, but it's definitely not guaranteed to work
<ForgeAus> I'd rather not mess up my kubuntu with packages from other distros tho, I'd rather run them in their own userland
<Dragnslcr> ForgeAus- that's what virtual machines are for
<ForgeAus> Dragnslcr why do I need a complete virtual machine tho?
<Dragnslcr> Because that's what you're trying to do
<ForgeAus> It means making a hardfile (aka virtual disk) and way too much redundancy...
<Dragnslcr> You can't have more than one operating system running at the same time. That just isn't how operating systems work
<ForgeAus> I already use VMware/Qemu/VirtualBox for stuff
<ForgeAus> I know I could do this that way, but I was hoping for a more, convenient solution (ie no need to reboot, etc)
<Dragnslcr> Trying to mix packages from multiple Linux distributions is going to break things
<ForgeAus> I don't want the WHOLE OS running....
<ForgeAus> Dragnslcr tahts why I wanna put it in its own directory
<ForgeAus> so it uses say /mandriva as its root
<ForgeAus> or /zenwalk or whatever
<Dragnslcr> You can try installing stuff in a chroot, but there's no guarantee that the operating system will be able to run the programs
<ForgeAus> ok why would that be a problem?
<Dragnslcr> Programs may make assumptions about the OS that they're running on
<Dragnslcr> Well, I should say, programs from distribution packages
<Dragnslcr> Compiling them from source would probably work
<ForgeAus> yeah, I get that, but if its a complete (minus whatever redundancy I can achieve) subsystem of that OS why should it matter?
<maco> you know subsystem means like "the audio stack" or "graphics" or whatever, right?
<maco> i assume you want more than a single system
<maco> *single subsystem
<maco> cuz just having sound drivers isnt gonna run
<ForgeAus> well in the windows world there is Interix and stuff like Andlinux or Cygwin which are all various methods of having a posix subsystem for Windows...
<ForgeAus> (AndLinux uses a hardfile/virtual Drive too essentially .. but not quite the same as a virtual machine... kinda more like a linux emulator I guess... )
<Dragnslcr> Well, cygwin is essentially an emulator
<ForgeAus> Cygwin I'm no fan of, and Interix (From Microsoft themselves) is quite spartan... but you can install a gentoo prefix on that which essentially is a gentoo subsystem for it...
<snarkster> cygwin kicks butt
<ForgeAus> yeah cygwin is kinda like an emulator...
<ForgeAus> but it isn't abi compatible
<snarkster> never had any problems with cygwin
<ForgeAus> (application binary interface)
<ForgeAus> (not like wine for example)
<snarkster> got x to work for those few apps that need a gui.. awesome idea
<ForgeAus> I've had MANY problems with interix
<ForgeAus> xming rox
<ForgeAus> tried KDE via cygwin but had nothing but headaches...
<ForgeAus> unfortunately no KDE for interix yet tho...
<ForgeAus> AndLinux was quite nice it practiucally functioned as an embedded Kubuntu
<ForgeAus> (also used stuff like pulseaudio or esd for sound and xming for x server etc)
<ForgeAus> wait Cygwin has a built in X-server (same as Xming anyway... or rather the Xming one seems to be basically a fork of the Xserver from cygwin)
<snarkster> well getting kde to work in cygwin isnt that easy, but X works just fine for sshing into a box you want gui on.. :)
<ForgeAus> yeah snarkster, I get that, and that works...
<snarkster> but now since I dont have any windows boxes in my house i dont need cygwin anymore
<snarkster> yah ok Ill shutup now.
<ForgeAus> I don't like cygwin for the most part, but yeah for ur purposes I get how its useful...
<ForgeAus> still I'm looking more for I dunno whats UserModeLinux and/or OpenVZ?? would they do a distro subsystem?
<snarkster> good luck
<ForgeAus> maybe subsystem isn't the right word maybe embedded distro?
<puddle> Hi need a client that supports mirc scripts?
<puddle> Aliases........
<puddle> Any ideas?
<ForgeAus> there isnt one for linux afaik
<ForgeAus> but you could use wine and run mirc
<puddle> wont work
<puddle> doesnt allow ssl
 * Walzmyn shudders at ForgeAus 
<puddle> Also script edditor closes when opened.....
<ForgeAus> well you're going to have to convert your scripts to something like X-chat for example then
<ForgeAus> thats all I can suggest...
<puddle> how though?
<puddle> :\
<_Whipper> huoh.. why use mirc, when u have loads of other clients..
<ForgeAus> uh, I'm not the person to ask that puddle
<puddle> _Whipper,  because i need aliases scripts
<jhutchins_wk2> What other music managers are there besides amarok?
<puddle> Thats why
<ign0ramus> jhutchins_wk2, songbird
<Walzmyn> what's an alias script do?
<ForgeAus> aliases are just macro /commands
<_Whipper> puddle: write the scripts?
<ign0ramus> ForgeAus, doesn't konversation have that feature?
<ForgeAus> any client you can write a script for should have macro /commands available
<ForgeAus> ign0ramus I wouldn't know...
<puddle> its only alias i need
<ForgeAus> it certainly doesn't have a cushy IDE to write them with lol
<ForgeAus> you might want to check into KVirc...
<ign0ramus> indeed :/
<ForgeAus> that is a more featured irc client (not sure about scripting with/for/by it tho) its fairly mIRC-like too interface wise
<ign0ramus> jhutchins_wk2, if you are looking because you're disappointed in amarok2, you can always still use amarok 1.4 for now...
<_Whipper> xchat is a choise too..
<_Whipper> not xhat for gnome that is..
<ForgeAus> Xchat is ugly in KDE for the most part, kinda disappointing
<_Whipper> and isnt konverstation an irc-client too..?
<ForgeAus> yes it is
<ign0ramus> _Whipper, yes, and they have a kde4 port available too
<ForgeAus> kewl KDE4 konversation finally? awesome I've been waiting for that
<_Whipper> i thought i had it somewhere.. :)
<ForgeAus> Quassel is another IRC client
<_Whipper> quassel i didnt like so much..
<ForgeAus> same here
<ForgeAus> sofar
<Dragnslcr> Quassel is usable. Few things I'm hoping they improve, but it works well enough for me
<thumper> my plasma just died
<jhutchins_wk2> ign0ramus: No, I've got a new system, I thought I'd try something different.  I like Amarok just fine, only thing missing is "random fill" to grab a random playlist and fill a media.
<thumper> what is the best way to kill it and restart it?
<Dragnslcr> thumper- if you can, ctrl-esc to bring up the process list, find plasma in the list, select it, and press Kill Process
<Dragnslcr> It may restart on its own when you kill the process
<thumper> I didn't know that ctrl-esc did that :)
<Dragnslcr> Heh, yep, it's pretty handy
<thumper> ok, plasma killed
<thumper> it isn't back though
<thumper> damn it
<thumper> ok, alt-run /usr/bin/plasma got it back
<ubuntu> Hello!
<gjiro_> ?
<trappist> anybody here got an atheros ar5001 chipset?  ever since I upgraded to jaunty, mine's *really* slow.
<ubuntu> I have problem with kde system notifications, I can't hear sounds
<ubuntu> I am on live system now
<ubuntu> but it was the same when I had it installed
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, do you have PCM turned up?
<ubuntu> I am on 9.04 kubuntu now
<ubuntu> Yes
<ubuntu> as I know
<ubuntu> I will se it in mixer
<ubuntu> Yes it is turned on
<ubuntu> I have Live! soundcard
<ign0ramus> ubuntu, have you tested your devices in System Settings > Multimedia?
<ubuntu> And I can hear sounds when testing them on system settings-system notification
<ubuntu> Player is set to kde-sound system
<ubuntu> In multimedia I have SB Live! and Pulseaudio
#kubuntu 2009-05-14
<ubuntu> I can test both and hear sound
<ubuntu> But, when I test Pulseaudio I got error message, but still hear sound
<adi_> hi all. kubuntu jaunty 64bit with konqueror...how about flash support?
<adi_> any solution to view youtube on konqueror 64 bit?
<jhutchins_wk> adi_: firefox
<ubuntu> @adi: I think that You need to install flash manually
<ubuntu> but Firefox is better opinion
<adi_> im giving konqueror i try
<adi_> i want to stick for some time with  konqueror
<adi_> so manually where to put the .so file?
<adi_> is ther any player like totem in gnome that can playback flash content
<adi_> but for kde what do you have as a video player
<ign0ramus> adi_, VLC
<ign0ramus> adi_, it's not kde-native, but still the best, imho
<adi_> vlc can playback flash?
<ign0ramus> adi_, afaik, it can do .swf files
<adi_> ok guys...i need a video player that can play flash..so i dont have to handle flash in konqueror
<Matisse> hi
<adi_> i used like totem on gnome they have a plugin that makes totem playback flash
<Matisse> can I install an older version of kile while the newer is also part of my system?
<adi_> is there something close like that in kde
<adi_> ?
<Matisse> adi_, "that makes totem playback flash" ?
<adi_> yes..its just a plugin
<Matisse> is kaffeine able to play everything? would be worth searching I think
<adi_> now should i try to make konqueror 64bit play flash or its imposible yet...or its some video player that can playback flash?
<BluesKaj> Matisse, I think so, but VLC can play media.iso files directly and most others can't
<quassel208> what about kde4.3 beta for kubuntu ?
<draik> How do I close a window with irssi?
<Ursinha> draik, /window close
<Ursinha> being on the window :)
<socceroos> does anyone here own a Sony Vaio P series netbook?
<Dragnslcr> quassel208- it'll be a while before there are Kubuntu packages
<quassel208> ow, thats stupid :(
<ForgeAus> hmmm now that I try it KVirc does have scripting! ...
<ForgeAus> even a GUI IDE for it
<ForgeAus> then again it is quite a mature project... afaik
<boss> xcv
<boss> ipatb moy xuy )
<yamishi> hi all
<yamishi> what control panel you suggest me to use with a ubuntu server 8.04?
<yamishi> and should i upgrade it to 9.04?
<yamishi> someone?
<boss> da xuy znaet.
<Ursinha> hmm
<Ursinha> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<yamishi> huh?
<Ursinha> the boss guy
<Ursinha> seems russian to me
<yamishi> o.o
<yamishi> well i don't know
<boss> o_O
<boss> ty o chem?
<boss> ))
<yamishi> huh?
<Ursinha> !ru | boss
<ubottu> boss: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<boss> thx
<boss> )
<Ursinha> :)
<yamishi> so
<Matisse> why are there 2 kopete-packages (kopete and kopete-kde4)? I installed also the 2nd, because I want to use kopete-kde4-otr-plugin but there's only kopete that I can start...
<yamishi> should i upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04?
<yamishi> (in a server)
<Matisse> (seems like there is no otr-plugin for the normal kopete)
<Matisse> yamishi, there's still support 8.04, am I right?
<yamishi> yes
<yamishi> it's a LTS
<yamishi> next LTS is gonna be 10.04
<yamishi> i think
<Matisse> so, there's no need to update for security reasons
<yamishi> well that's true
<yamishi> then
<yamishi> what control panel should i use for my server?
<aaron_> need a little help i'm following a bluetooth guide on http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=780054
<aaron_> whenever i try typing pactl load-module module-alsa-sink device=btheadset i get this message Failure: Module initalization failed
<Lillymon> OK, I'm on KDE 4.2 now. First question, how do I use different wallpapers on different desktops? I thought this was possible, though I see no way of doing it.
<mark__> right click the desktop
<Lillymon> Right, I'll do that in a minute. Plasma just crashed. No more than an hour in. What then?
<Lillymon> At the moment, I am swearing at KDE 4 a lot more than I did at KDE 3.
<aaron_> does kubuntu works with bluetooth audio headsets?
<aaron_> i tried following 2 different guides with no luck
<Lillymon> If it's not crashing or annoying you, maybe.
<nindy> hello
<mark__> ive been fiddling with the new KDE 4.2.3 for the last couple of days also but so far im starting to prefer gnome
<afeijo> what can cause my keyboard to not work as expected on the text area of kopete?
<yamishi> i tried some time ago with a pair of motorola speakers
<Lillymon> mark__: I think I already know the feeling. I've just gone from Ubuntu 9.04 to Kubuntu 9.04, and the latter is really annoying me now.
<yamishi> and they didn't run at 100%
<mark__> i agree Lillymon
<Lillymon> At the moment, it appears my bottom panel has gained a 'phantom widget' that does nothing but cannot be removed.
<mark__> i added the CPU widget to my panel yesterday and it still isnt working
<mark__> all it shows in an hour glass
<aaron_> damn linux suck i had enough of this
<Lillymon> I'm still only a few hours in. Weren't you going to tell me about different wallpapers on different desktops? I had neat little slideshows up on KDE 3, but KDE 4 doesn't seem so cooperative.
<Lillymon> Also, completely unlike KDE 3, my auto-hiding panels completely disappear when I change desktops, and it seems to be a fight to get them back.
<mark__> if u right click the desktop theres a way to download different wallpapers if i remember correctly
<Lillymon> I already have folders with different wallpapers in them. Handily called 'desktop1', 'desktop2' and so on. The wallpapers I want to use for each desktop slideshow are right there, but how do I make KDE use them?
<Lillymon> It clearly doesn't use the same method KDE 3 used.
<afeijo> anyone installed spore already? :)
<iLLeet> anyone know how i can login as root on terminal
<yamishi> hey all
<Lillymon> Screw this, I'll just try to get OSS working so I can at least have my music. Assuming Amarok isn't broken too.
<yamishi> what cpanel should i use for my ubuntu server
<dennister> hey folks...all of a sudden I can't print...think it's a permissions problem because ipp error report is:  I get on the jobs report is: Unable to open device "hal:///org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4f9_161_G01234567890_if0_printer_noserial": Permission denied
<yamishi> well
<yamishi> if it's a permission sudo
<dennister> for some reason it's shared, but I don't want it to be...can anyone pls help me?
<yamishi> try chmod
<dennister> sudo or chmod what, tho?
<yamishi> try both
<dennister> that doesn't tell me what to sudo or chmod :)
<yamishi> well
<yamishi> try chmod
<yamishi> i think is better
<dennister> i know the commands, thanks, but apply them to what?
<yamishi> to the driver of the printer
<yamishi> i think
<dennister> where the heck is that device in my file system...and if it's in my /dev location, chmodding or chowning won't survive a reboot
<yamishi> well yeah
<ubuntu> hi all guys...i have a problem...my grub is broken...how do i solve it...the error is 22
<yamishi> but i don't know pretty much about native drivers
<yamishi> ubuntu
<dennister> ubuntu: could you change your nic, pls...we'll have tons of people in here with that nic
<ubuntu> sorry...
<yamishi> next time make a backup of your grub
<rgarcia> sorry i`m at live cd
<dennister> rgarcia: yes, I realize that :-) thks
<rgarcia> lol...so dennister, do you how do i solve that
<yamishi> no actualyy no
<dennister> rgarcia: if I remember correctly, the problem is probably related to your system map in your menu.list file
<dennister> how many physical drives do u have
<rgarcia> for example, how do a reinstall grub?
<dennister> reinstalling grub won't do the trick...what you probably need to change is the (hd0,1) or (hd1,x)
<rgarcia> sorry i`m new here...how do i do that
<awnage> hello. My laptop's DVD is wrecked, and the bios won't boot from a USB thumbdrive. Is there any way for me to install kubuntu via an existing linux (gentoo)? (I do not have windows either).
<curiouscuz> awnage you can mount an iso
<dennister> rgarcia: here's the thread...read it carefully...steps are to mount your hard drives from within livecd mode, then find out which partition ...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<rgarcia> ok dennister, thanks a lot
<awnage> curiouscuz: via grub?
<dennister> no problem...when it happens to me i know which partitions my startup files are on, so I just edit grub from within grub :-)
<moja2> Why is kubuntu getting slow after many hours I use it? It force me to restart hard, because I takes long time to restart using the soft restart button
<curiouscuz> awnage: if you can download the iso, from the gui, you may be able to just mount the iso and begin install
<moja2> I mean, using Kubuntu restart button
<rgarcia> mmm...ok....one more thing..grub must be at linux partitio right?
<rgarcia> find /boot/grub/stage1
<rgarcia>  (hd2,1)
<rgarcia> what does it mean?
<ubuntuviruz> hi :)
<awnage> curiouscuz: i have the iso, can mount it via loop easily, ... the install part is the big ??
<dennister> rgarcia: great...now open menu.list, and make sure your stanzas at the bottom of the file use (hd2,1)
<curiouscuz> awnage: if you browse the mounted iso, does it not have an install script?
<rgarcia> what is it stanzas?
<rgarcia> and where is menu.list?
<dennister> sorry...groups of lines...like stanzas in a poem, they're separated by a blank line
<ubuntuviruz> I just have to warn you all, I am a 99% completely noob, I cant even install anythin on my own, I downloaded the firefox 3.5 beta archive and could not install it, but Im relying on the package manager from now on, so just to warn you, I might be asking a lot of noob questions in the days/weeks/months to follow..
<dennister> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.list
<rgarcia> mm ok...
<dennister> or .lst...forget
<curiouscuz> awnage: i ask that as when you load the (k)ubuntu live cd, you have the option to install it and the first reboot doesnot take place untill the installation is complete
<rgarcia> right let me see
<dennister> ubuntuviruz: we were all noobs once :-)
<awnage> curiouscuz: my cd drive no longer works, so I cannot boot to the CD
<ubuntuviruz> dennister: woohoo :P btw, is there no ops in the channel? I scrolled the name menu but could not see any notation of anyone being an op...
<dennister> anyone know how to un-share a printer?
<JuJuBee> I put a dvd in my drive but Device Notifier doesn't show it.
<rgarcia> dennister it appears a black window w/ something below
<dwidmann> so the driver for it, are you sure it supports wireless N?
<peabody> it's using the RT2870 chipset
<peabody> I'm not sure if it's supported in the driver
<peabody> checking the bug report now..
<peabody> hmm.. it says support for the chipset was added in kernel 2.6.28-11.36
<peabody> what's the rate for draft N if G is 54M
<peabody> I'll see if I can't set it manually
<dwidmann> peabody: think something like 300
<dwidmann> (which means a real transfer speed of about maybe 12MB/s
<desafinado> folks, when i try to do software update, i got this msg " The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork! " and my update failed. what does it mean?
<peabody> yeah, it's configured to 54 Mb/s
<peabody> whack
<peabody> let me try one more time at 150
 * Mamarok wonders who wrote this message
<Mamarok> desafinado: try again
<desafinado> okay amarok
<eagles0513875> anyone here ever setup lemon point of sales :( tried the man page and there isnt much on it and according to the man page it was done by vorian
<peabody> ugh, I think stupid plasmoid might be interfering
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: please, ask the lemonpos folks, nobody here knows that
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: ;( ok takes ages to get an answer regard it there is no irc channel since its deved by one man :(
<dwidmann> peabody: I question anything that says Rosewill on its about to connect at full speed anyway ... Rosewill stuff in general has a tendancy to be not of the highest quality ... (though it is generrally the lowest price)
<genii> desafinado: https://bugs.launchpad.net/packagekit/+bug/272410     No suitable solution yet.
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: well, patience then, I can't invent something
<desafinado> okay genii
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: also get yourself a MySQL book to learn how to set up a database for a store, I don't think it's so much a lemonpos problem
<dwidmann> genii: that definitely sounds like a nasty bug.
<peabody> this is my first rosewill purchase, but I've been watching them for awhile, and they seem to have an attention to detail and responded to their customers well
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: takes ages: you asked yesterday, remember?
<eagles0513875> ya :( ill keep hacking at it
<eagles0513875> that was a different problem though
<dwidmann> peabody: I'm pretty sure Rosewill is Newegg's brand... I have a few things that say Rosewill on them and they're fairly solid, but I do a lot of review reading first
<peabody> yeah, I pretty much read all the reviews as well.. the one negative review on this one had a response from rosewill with a patch in the comments
<peabody> I thought that was interesting that they responded to comments on newegg... but it that 's their house  brand, that would make sense
<dwidmann> Cool
<dwidmann> peabody: some companies actually do (I read that as, the ones that care actually do)
<peabody> well this doesn't seem to connect higher than 54Mbit, and my signal quality is 97/100
<peabody> maybe I'll compile the driver from ralink and if that doesn't help chalk it up to bad support., and I thought I did a good job making sure I had a compatible wireless adapter o well
<dwidmann> peabody: well, keep googling for the info ... I didn't find an answer but I didn't go further than a page
<peabody> http://www.apfelkraut.org/2009/02/howto-wlan-ralink-rt2870-usb-stick-kubuntu-810/
<peabody> someone already tried that and they claim to be stuck at G speeds as well with 9.04
<peabody> though they say it worked in 8.10
<peabody> I gotta check changelogs for thedriver to see if they mention anything about that
<corigo> KPackageKit returning no search results regardless of the query. 9.04 64
<Mamarok> corigo: what did you search exactly?
<Mamarok> corigo: it certainly works here with the KDE 4.2.3 packages, can't test the 4.2.2
<Mamarok> corigo: also, do not use capital letters
<Mamarok> unless you search by description
<corigo> Konqueror, Java, Firefox... several things
<corigo> Sorry not Konqueror, Krusader
<Mamarok> corigo: as I said, don't put capitals unless you search by description
<Mamarok> search for java, firefox, etc.
<corigo> It also never completes it's refresh of repository listings, and didn't save my addition of the krusader repository
<guja> Hello all. Which qt version uses KDE in Kubuntu 9.04?
<genii> 4.4.3
<Mamarok> corigo: if you add external repositories, you have to add the gpg key, else it will not work
<guja> genii any chance to upgrade it manualy to 4.5.0?
<genii> 4.5 may now be in -proposed
<Mamarok> genii: ? Isn't it 4.5.0?
<Tm_T> erm?!
<peabody> oh snap
<genii> Mamarok: Maybe now. When I d/loaded the Qt sources a few weeks ago however, it was at 4.4.3
<peabody> I think I figured it out
<peabody> 802.11N doesn't support WEP
<peabody> so I think by choosing WEP, I'm forcing a degraded mode
<corigo> Can't even install a debian package
<genii> !info libqt4-core jaunty
<ubottu> libqt4-core (source: qt4-x11): transitional package for Qt 4 core non-GUI runtime libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4.5.0-0ubuntu4.1 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 52 kB
 * Tm_T slaps genii 
<genii> guja: Looks like at 4.5 currently
<guja> genii: thanks.
<Mamarok> corigo: which package do you want to install? Usually there is no need to add Debian repositories
<Tm_T> genii: been since Jaunty beta(s) I believe
 * Mamarok was quite asto ished about 4.4.3 too
<Mamarok> +n
<dwidmann> peabody: that may be it
<corigo> I install many packages via the repositories, Virtual Box for example
<dwidmann> (WEP isn't secure at all anyway, why bother with it?)
<genii> Tm_T: I see now I had 8.10 deb-src and not 9.04 (I'm on 8.04 and wanted later qtlibs for Arora and Quassel compiling )
<Mamarok> corigo: if kpackagekit doesn't work, you can still sue aptitude, but I can sure you, it works with kde 4.2.3 (which is in kubuntu-ppa)
<peabody> yeah I know
<peabody> I've got pretty good physical security of my wireless network
<peabody> since I'm at the end of the street with a big yard
<peabody> but my nextdoor neighbor is my only worry
<peabody> and they don't need access to all my porn :p
<peabody> though wep cracking isn't their forte as an auto mechanic
<Tm_T> too much information...
<peabody> but I'm buying a wireless N bridge for my xbox anyways so I can run in pure N without mixed mode
<peabody> end of hassles
<corigo> Mamarok: how am I to install it? It doesn't list in my KPackageKit and .deb files are failing to install
<Mamarok> corigo: aptitude and kpackagekit are just frontends to apt-get, so you can still use the command line
<forn711> Hi all!
<Mamarok> corigo: in konsole, tpye sudo apt-get update
<Mamarok> type* even
<Mamarok> then sudo apt-get upgrade
 * Mamarok doesn't remember if aptitude is installed by default
<corigo> It doesn't list in an Alt F2 search
<Mamarok> corigo: well, no, it's a command line tool, so unlikely
<Mamarok> corigo: open a konsole and type aptitude
<Mamarok> then you will know
<swatto> hi all
<peabody> hrmm
<peabody> it still doesn't seem to connect above G
<corigo> apt-get is working...
<corigo> thanks
<ForgeAus> where can I get libqtwebkitld package from???
<carpii> apt-cache search libqtweb
<ForgeAus> thx
<lonelysoul> how can i set a password for a folder?
<ForgeAus> nope google gadgets still complains
<ForgeAus> apt-cache search found libqtwebkit2.2-cil - Qt4 bindings for CLI, QtWebkit edition
<ForgeAus> but after I installed it it still said  google-gadgets: Depends: libqtwebkit1d but it is not installable
<swatto> Can anyone recommend a good torrent client please
<ForgeAus> ktorrent
<ForgeAus> whats wrong with that?
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: are you going to do mono developement?
<ForgeAus> uh, no... why? what is googlegadgets anyway?
<Mamarok> oh, wait, didn't read above, sry
<ForgeAus> what made you think mono development?
<ForgeAus> I've done some CLR stuff in windows (ie .NET as opposed to mono)
<ForgeAus> essentially same thing ... kinda
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: the cli bindings are only used for mono stuff
<LizardQueen> Hi there. How do I reformat my 512MB Kingston Micro SD Card?
<ForgeAus> (I must admit I do like system.windows.forms )
<hunter_> evening. need some help regarding apache, and the log /var/www/ where is the index.html. i tried to replace it of course with a homepage but it says i can read only. how can i change chmod 777 in this case?
<lonelysoul> hey download gnome format
<hunter_> who.. me
<lonelysoul> hey can you tell me how to format a memory stick
<guja> When I save color scheme in Appearance, can I find file with that scheme configuration somewhere and apply it to KDE on other laptop?
<nickn_> ..
<lonelysoul> how will we join another irc channel?
<swatto> Anyone know a good tutorial for getting to know the terminal, commands and such?
<lonelysoul> how can i set a password for a folder?
<hunter_> àah, got it!! easy
<lonelysoul> is anyone there who can answer me?
<hunter_> http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<Mamarok> lonelysoul: just a password? or do you want to encrypt the folder?
<lonelysoul> just a password
<Mamarok> lonelysoul: never did that, encrypting would be easier
<Mamarok> lonelysoul: you can creat a new user, then chown the folder to that user for example
<lonelysoul> i dont know much about encryption
<Mamarok> but using your own gpg key would be much easier
<Mamarok> !gpg | lonelysoul
<ubottu> lonelysoul: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<wizardslovak> how to install ati radeon card?
<wizardslovak> i mean command for it
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: you mean the driver for the card?
<wizardslovak> in my laptop i got ati mobility radeon x1400 card
<wizardslovak> i need to install it
<Mamarok> wizardslovak: no the card is installed, you need to install the driver
<wizardslovak> before i restarted pc everything worked, now i cant watch movies
<wizardslovak> i hear sound but dont see video
<jason_froebe> wizardslovak - did you install the codecs from !medibuntu
<jason_froebe> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Mamarok> hm, are you sure this is a video card problem?
<wizardslovak> i did install restricted-formats
<wizardslovak> might be
<paolo> ciaoo
<paolo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<wizardslovak> still dont see video
<anonimous_> грядет новый веток кризиса: молдавия подняла цены на укроп
<wizardslovak> !restricted formats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<roconnor> what program do I use to scan documents in 8.10?
<tdn> The new Kubuntu 9.04 boots a bit faster than the old one, but how can I make it boot even faster?
<ForgeAus> google picasa tends to function as if wine is built into it :(
<ForgeAus> even calls the root level file browse "desktop"
<genii> tdn: You can put a one-time option into your grub kernel loading line of: profile            And boot once to that, then remove it.
<DjNeophyte> hi
<snarkster> hi i just dont get it.. i try to get no plasmas widgets and it always fails.. is there some secret to installing new plasma widgets
<tdn> genii, ok. Will that make my boot time fasteR?
<genii> tdn: It will be slow when you have the "profile" in it, but it gathers info and makes all the times after faster
<tdn> genii, ok. Will try that. Other things?
<genii> tdn: Nothing I would suggest to new users.
<tdn> genii, can I set some services to not start on boot but only on demand when I need them? Like CUPS for instance?
<tdn> genii, why not? Can it go wrong? Does it require any configuration other than one line in menu.lst?
 * genii sips and considers which of the many questions to first address
<tdn> genii, sorry for the lots of questions :)
<galvanize> do any of you use the ubuntu firewall or other ones?
<tdn> galvanize, I use iptables.
<galvanize> tdn: and you like it
<galvanize> ?
<genii> tdn: For services like cupsys ... if you are familiar with update-rc.d then you could disable it from running at usual runlevels, enable it when you want to run it. Not recommended however. About other speed up things: If you come from a Gentoo sort of history yu may be familiar with "emerge world" which builds everything by compiling it.
<tdn> galvanize, I just have a drop policy in iptables input chain and allow a few specific ports open like 22/tcp and 53/udp.
<tdn> galvanize, yes.
<galvanize> tdn: oh ok.
<wizardslovak> galvanize: i use ufw and it works great
<tdn> genii, I would like the services to start as I need them. I do not want to manually start CUPS when I need to print.
<ryan_> wow am I really online ?
<ryan_> I haven't been on IRC in years
<wizardslovak> lol
<swatto> I have just installed Python 3.1 from a tar, how can I check if it has installed correctly and put it on my K menu?
<wizardslovak> ok so i need someone to point me to some good help about email servers in ubuntu
<tdn> genii, I do not use Gentoo...
<wizardslovak> i got all day long and ready to make email work
<tdn> genii, I come from a Debian background actually :)
<genii> tdn: There is in *buntu an apt-build    which can customize applications to be built to take adavantage of the specific architecture, etc. But also not recommended since many other apps may require particular versions from repository compiled for i386 or amd64
<tdn> ryan_, no. We are all local bots on your machine ;)
<roconnor> is scanner support completely removed in 8.10?
<tdn> genii, ok.
<deathindustrial> howdy
<deathindustrial> anyone home?
<robin____> hi
<deathindustrial> howdy. . .
<deathindustrial> looking for help with a question about the software updater
<deathindustrial> (not sure the correct name for it)
<deathindustrial> seems to be connected to adept
<robin____> you mean update-manager
<deathindustrial> maybe. . .
<deathindustrial> it appeared with Jaunty
<nighty> hi
<robin____> hi
<nighty> is there a way to get kde 4.3.0 beta 1 to try it out?
<robin____> what's you question with it?
<deathindustrial> my question is that I accidentally clicked the "store password" option at one point
<deathindustrial> now I cannot find anywhere to clear that out
<Mamarok> nighty: see the topic
<robin____> you mean you storred it using kwallet?
<deathindustrial> there is no option on the app itself
<deathindustrial> not sure. . .kwallet does not seem to have it obviously stored
<deathindustrial> for example, kmail prompts me everytime
<deathindustrial> even though it uses kwallet
<nighty> Mamarok: oh the topic was cut off so i couldn*t see it before. thx
<deathindustrial> it is just update-manager that seems to have stored it somewhere
<deathindustrial> and the app offers no way to un-store it
<robin____> you can check the aplications that use kwallet by right click on the icon->configure wallets->access control
<nighty> chgentoo
<nighty> hmpf
<deathindustrial> I do not see update-manager in that list
<Mamarok> deathindustrial: kpackagekit
<deathindustrial> ok. . .that is not in the list either
<deathindustrial> so where is it storing the password?  It does not offer an option to remove it
<Mamarok> deathindustrial: close the system settings and your password should be gone
<Mamarok> just do not store it next time
<deathindustrial> um. . .this has survived multiple reboots
<deathindustrial> what I am saying is that now when the update-manager (or kpackagekit) or whatever the update app is starts up, it no longer askes for a password
<Mamarok> deathindustrial: there is a timeout for the session normally
<deathindustrial> well, it has been like this for a week or two now
<deathindustrial> and my PC gets turned off at least once or twice a day
<deathindustrial> it must have stored it in a file somewhere
<deathindustrial> kpackagekit looks like it. . .nothing talking about passwords under settings though
<tdn> genii, I just tried adding profile as a kernel argument.
<genii> tdn: It will take a while to boot, as it gathers info for future streamlining. But subsequent boots will be faster. You need to remove the option afterwards
<tdn> genii, I measured boot time before the profiling three times. It was 27.5s. Then I booted with profile. First boot took 4 mins and 10 secs. Then I removed profile and booted three times and measured the average. It is now 25.5s. So 2 secs off but just this. Cool :D
<Mamarok> deathindustrial: remove the kpackagekit file in .kde/share/config/
<genii> tdn: If later you do kernel updates, re-do the process again.
<tdn> genii, ok. How can I automate the process of having profile added the first boot after kernel upgrade?
<deathindustrial> hey Mamarok, no file matching kp* anywhere under .kde
<genii> tdn: I believe it may be an option in the grub's menu.lst. If not, you can also specify for initramfs to do it.
<Mamarok> deathindustrial: try KPackageKit
<tdn> genii, how do I do this?
<deathindustrial> arrrgh
<genii> tdn: Apologies, initramfs way likely will not work (but for modules, etc it can, probably not one-time kernel load options however)
<tdn> genii, what will work then?
<genii> tdn: Give me a minute to check menu.lst options
<deathindustrial> found the file but it only has the following: [FilterMenu] ViewInGroups=false
<deathindustrial> no password
<deathindustrial> nothing useful under /usr/share either that I can see
<genii> tdn: Bah, can't find a fast way offhand in the menu.lst.   But worst case you just need to manually enable/remove it once after a kernel update, as you just did.
<deathindustrial> Mamarok. . .on another note, know much about Amarok?
<Brazilian_Joe> Hiall
<deathindustrial> hey BJ
<Mamarok> deathindustrial: a bit, yes
<deathindustrial> have you used the last.fm plugin?  It seems to be broken. . .
<Mamarok> deathindustrial: which version are you using?
<Brazilian_Joe> I use Kubuntu 9.04 under vmware fusion. Firefox has been acting up. Sometimes I leave the VM for itself for some time, and get to work on Mac OS X. When I get back eveything is a crawl.
<deathindustrial> I am using 2.0.2
<Brazilian_Joe> Like as if everything was thrown in swap, but there is lot of contention geting it back to ram
<Brazilian_Joe> only happens when firefox is open
<tdn> genii, yeah, I can do that, but average Joe cannot. I think this should be a priority to get fixed, since it can give a more than 5% faster boot time. It seems like an almost trivial thing to do.
<Mamarok> deathindustrial: you should update to d,1 beta 1, this has been solved
<deathindustrial> d?
<tdn> Of course, I do not know how to do it, but I think someone knows.
<Brazilian_Joe> I gave the machine 900MB RAM, and only use it lightly. Kate for programming mostly - web development
<Mamarok> deathindustrial: last.fm changed their API and their conditions, so you should also check if the radio is still available for free in your country
<genii> tdn: Perhaps make a feature request on the grub section at launchpad bugs
<tdn> genii, ok. I will.
<deathindustrial> I am only using it for reporting
<deathindustrial> not for streaming from last.fm
<tdn> genii, will you confirm it?
<Mamarok> deathindustrial: check out the 2.1 beta1 package then
<Brazilian_Joe> anyone else experience this?
<deathindustrial> OK, thanks
<Mamarok> or hold on for 2.1 beta2, due any day now
<genii> tdn: If a project is specified, I'm sure someone there will look at it
<deathindustrial> BJ, Firefox will eat a lot of RAM if you are hitting Javascript heavy pages
<deathindustrial> any chance you are just going into swap?
<Mamarok> deathindustrial: you will have to tab complete, else his nich will not highlight
<Mamarok> his nick* even
<deathindustrial> been ages since I have used IRC
<deathindustrial> Brazilian_Joe: sounds like you are just hitting swap
<deathindustrial> Brazilian_Joe: would be pretty simple to do, especially after switching away from the virtual machine for a bit
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> Is there a way to get a printed list of what you are putting in an audio CD using K3B?
<stacey_> wut upp
<stacey> so how are you guys doing?
<deathindustrial> ok, yerself?
<Ab3L> hello
<Ab3L> do you know if it is possible to write scripts for Dolphin, like it is possible with Nautilus?
<rjune> Ab3L: I  think you can script most kde apps
<Ab3L> ok. i look forward some goodies in google
<tdn> genii, do you know about the CONCURRENCY=shell option in /etc/init.d/rc?
<genii> tdn: I had read of it, but have not experimented in that yet
<tdn> genii, ok.
<dwidmann> it works, concurrency=concurrent will bork your boot process though
<tdn> dwidmann, it will? Then why is it available?
<dwidmann> tdn: Well, circumstantially with enough fiddling you may be able to eventually get it to work, maybe, if you're skilled and lucky.
<dwidmann> tdn: it sounds wonderful, but it's disabled by default for a good reason
<tdn> dwidmann, ok.
<Ab3L> bye
<sd> hi all
<Idhan> is there any why to get a task bar like in OSX
<tdn> Idhan, yes. Right click on panel > new panel.
<tdn> Idhan, oh. I just realised that I misunderstood. This is not how you do it. I think you need to install Baghira.
<tdn> How do I disable Bluetooth from starting up?
<Idhan> tdn: Baghira?
<tdn> Idhan, http://www.google.dk/search?q=baghira
<Idhan> do you mean this http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=8692
<tdn> Idhan, http://baghira.sourceforge.net/screenies.php
<Idhan> tdn: but I want the task bar to look like OSX, the windows it doesnt matter
<tdn> Idhan, you can do that with Baghira. Just only enable the taskbar.
<tdn> Idhan, you can just enable the other features from baghira in kcontrol.
<Idhan> tdn: ok..thank you, I'll take a look on it
<solifugus> How can i set the time on my kubuntu (kde 4) laptop?
<andre_pl> solifugus: system settings -> date & time
<solifugus> andre_pl: ok.. thanks.. in kde 3, I could just do it from the clock on the lower right.. much more intuitive.
<solifugus> according to system settings, my time is correct.. so its just my clock on the lower right that is wrong.
<solifugus> nothing i do seems to fix it.. its' 12:56 currently but that stupid kde clock says 2:56
<solifugus> it was correct before my upgrade..
<jason_froebe> make sure your Time Zone is "local" in digital clock settings?
<kaddi> evening :)
<jinzougen> So, when I log into kubunu, all the icons on my main panel get jumbled up. Every time I drag them back to where they should be and then lock the widgets, but next time it starts up, they're screwed up again. has anybody complained about this yet? I upgraded to jaunty just a few weeks ago...
<doug_f> What is the easiest way to see what drivers are in use? like IE the wireless drivers?
<mark____> recently upgraded from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 jaunty, upgraded to KDE 4.2.3 now im running kubuntu 9.04 and nothing but problems with KDE
<mark____> widgets refuse to work only an hour glass symbol seems to appear
<mark____> Amarok  sometimes works and sometimes doesnt then shuts down unexpectedly
<mark____> what is it with this KDE anyway , does anything work right?
<mark____> i think im going back to gnome and to hell with this KDE
<keyser_soze> mark____: I think it's safe to say that most of don't have those problems
<mark____> well ive tried adding widgets and some do work but others are showing an hour glass symbol in the add widget application
<jussi01> mark____: could have been the upgrade, especially if you had alternate repos enabled
<mark____> that could be
<mark____> sorry to vent but ive not had much luck with it yet
<jussi01> mark____: Ive heard a few reports of bad/borked upgrades
<mark____> gnome works perfectly
<jussi01> Id suggest a backup and reinstall
<jussi01> I know thats drastic
<jussi01> mark____: did you have other 3rd party repos enabled prior to the upgrade?
<mark____> i re enabled the third party repos after the jaunty upgrade
<jussi01> mark____: but prior to the upgrade ou had the intrepid ppa's?
<jussi01> you*
<jurco> Hi guys, please HELP! My keyboard has gone mad! It behaves like I am pressing number 1 randomly. What does it mean?
<mark____> in intrepid yes
<jurco> I have to delete the ones always. Even now!
<mark____> but the jaunty upgrade automatically disabled the 3rd party repos
<jussi01> mark____: ok. I suspect that the packages from those repos do not upgrade cleanly, causing these issues.
<mark____> thats probably it then
<mark____> i just dont want to have to re download everything again
<jussi01> mark____: Personally, Id use gnome until you have a chance to get a disk - perhaps shiptit?
<BluesKaj> mark____, yes I made the mistake of upgrading with some experimental ppas that I suspect ' upgraded ' and thereby broke my system so badly I couldn't get a TTy to remove stuff or even try to edit my sources.list ..  it took 2 attempts at a clean install before I got a working jaunty.
<mark____> im on a limited internet connection using an aircard and that would be costly
<jurco> anybody can help? my keyboard writes "1" itself without pressing a key
<mark____> i think for now i will just have to carry on using gnome then until i can figure out what to do next
<skierpage> installing a 100+ updates (KE 4.2.3 goodness?) KPackageKit failed with "The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!"
<skierpage> Useless message! - what do I do now!?
<BluesKaj> mark____, that's the wise thing to do til a stable cheap internet connect is available
<mark____> yes i just wanted to give KDE a go and see what it was like
<mark____> it seems to be a really good desktop but for now i will wait
<mark____> thanks for your input guys im heading back into jaunty for now
<mark____> hopefully i will be back at a later date with a stable KDE
<ncfi1013> is there any way to convert .iso images to .avi files?
<guillaume_> hi
<guillaume_> i need some help
<ncfi1013> guillaume_ hi
<Caldavien_> where can I specify how often the updater looks for updates? i only want it to check like once a week instead of daily
<guillaume_> i want to connect my ubuntu server on my comp but use my comp as a router for hit i am on ubuntu 9.04 somone have an idea ont what i need
<guillaume_> i got multpiple network card on my comp
<guillaume_> and i don't have a router and want to use hit like a router
<ncfi1013_> is there any way to convert .iso images to .avi files?
<galvanize> How can I tell what KDE version I have? Besides looking in Konqueror?
<jason_froebe> ncfi1013_ - dvd::rip comes to mind
<jason_froebe> as well as handbrake
<ncfi1013> on linux?
<jason_froebe> yup
<ncfi1013> handbrake isnt just for windows?
<jason_froebe> dvd::rip is in the repos but handbrake you will need to download off the web
<jason_froebe> nope... mac, linux, windows ...'tis opensource too
<ncfi1013> cool
<ncfi1013> jason_froebe do i need virtual machine to run it because it gave a 404 error in installation
<jason_froebe> 404 error is an http error
<jason_froebe> click on the debian/ubuntu package and save to disk
<jason_froebe> then run : sudo dpkg -i ....
<ncfi1013> jason_froebe: ok im a noob. pretend i dont know what comes after "sudo dpkg -i..." and i will be greatly appreciative
<ncfi1013> jason_froebe i really would appreciate the help
<wizardslovak> what should i use to open .chm
<wizardslovak> ??
<SteBo> wizardslovak: kchmviewer
<wizardslovak> how to mount iso ?
<m4v> !loop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop
<m4v> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jason_froebe> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<jason_froebe> ncfi1013:  sudo dpkg -i name_of_ubuntu_package.deb
<jason_froebe> will install the handbrake package
<jason_froebe> you need to do so from a command prompt
 * Kuark is away: Gone away for now.
<zer0o> showbrand 0
<wizardslovak> is there gui software for monuting isos?
<zer0o> hi guys, does anyone play NEXUIZ? ive got a problem, CSQC unloaded it says, and then doesn't load the .sav file, wouldn't let me access next level, any idea?
<SteBo> wizardslovak: gisomount
<wizardslovak> "Could not find 'gksudo' executable."
<SteBo> wizardslovak: either start it with kdesudo (Alt+F2 and enter kdesudo gisomount) or install gksudo
<SteBo> wizardslovak: or change the .desktop file of gisomount to use kdesudo
<ncfi1013> jason_froebe: can you tell me if i installed it right? here is the pastebin link: http://pastebin.com/m28084456
<jason_froebe> wizardslovak: sudo aptitude install gnome-sudo
<jason_froebe> ncfi1013 - looks good :) if you want a gui for handbrake, there is a linux gui on the handbrake website - install it the same way
<wizardslovak> ok works
<wizardslovak> thx
<jason_froebe> np
<SteBo> bye
<ncfi1013> jason_froebe: i think that is the one i did: "GTK GUI (Ubuntu 8.10 x86 Binaries), (9.4 MB)" right?
<jason_froebe> yup
<silentstri16> hey im looking for a program similar to windows wamp... i think its called lamp or something... anyone know?
<jason_froebe> going home... lots of work to do yet for work from home ... ugh
<ncfi1013> also thanks wizardslovak for gisomount
<silentstri16> oh wait nvm
<silentstri16> lol
<jason_froebe> silenstri16 - zinf I think
<wizardslovak> lol thankx for everything then
<ign0ramus> is there a difference between a 'widget' and a 'plasmoid' as far as kde4 is concerned?
<isAAAc-laptop> i think it's the same, but i'm not sure
<ign0ramus> isAAAc-laptop, that's the conclusion i've reached, but then i'm left wondering why have 2 terms for the same thing?
<isAAAc-laptop> that's the same thing i was thinking
<isAAAc-laptop> ^^
<isAAAc-laptop> i try a check on different website to help you
 * AreKuark is back.
<isAAAc-laptop> well plasmoid are widget called like that by mandriva
<xjjk> anyone use a wallpaper spanning 2 monitors with KDE 4?
<ign0ramus> isAAAc-laptop, hmm... i guess. still stupid to have two different names.  "plasmoids" is a little more descriptive than "widgets"... at least in this context
<isAAAc-laptop> i think widget comes from Mac universe, and plasmoid from Plasma, the new system since few month
<Pconfig> xjjk, is it even possible?
<isAAAc-laptop> but i'm not sure
<xjjk> Pconfig: that's what I'm wondering... it doesn't seem as if it is
<jhonalexander> hi
<jhonalexander> latins
<jhonalexander> ????
<xjjk> Pconfig: plasma only lets me configure 1 wallpaper/1 monitor
<Pconfig> xjjk: I don't think it is, last time i checked
<xjjk> Pconfig: mm.. you know if there's a bug tracking this, or anything like that
<Pconfig> xjjk: I've read someone who asked this in kde brainstorm forum
<jhonalexander> hi iam latin, speak spanish ?????
<Pconfig> xjjk: let me check
<xjjk> Pconfig: happen to have the link handy?
<isAAAc-laptop> i dislike plasma for now, i ask myself if i won't downgrade to kde 3.5
<ign0ramus> !es | jhonalexander
<ubottu> jhonalexander: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jhonalexander> ubottu is a bot ?? o user ???
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pconfig> xjjk: i can't seem to find it anymore, sorry
<xjjk> Pconfig: thanks, I'll look around for it
<jhonalexander> thanks for help me OK ????
<swatto> Hmm what can I do to learn about linux more...kinda bored now that I have the programs I wish to use installed
<isAAAc-laptop> swatto: break your linux and repair it
<swatto> but if i cant fix it im screwed
<Pconfig> xjjk: take a look here https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=164779
<xjjk> Pconfig: great, thanks!
<xjjk> Pconfig: hrm, though, their workaround doesn't work too well for me...
<xjjk> I had several spanning wallpapers that I randomly rotated
<Pconfig> xjjk: I'm afraid there ain't a good solution for now. All you can do is reply on the bugreport and add your votes in
<xjjk> Pconfig: oh well, thanks
<Pconfig> no problem
<isAAAc-laptop> [00:34] <swatto> but if i cant fix it im screwed  <<< use a second kernel special to break your system
<swatto> completely confused me there lol
<swatto> hmm I dont have gedit installed on my system - do i just install it from package manager?
<Pconfig> why would you install gedit? :p
<xjjk> Pconfig: all these stupid tutorials that say use gedit, probably
<CoJaBo-Aztec> swatto: Try substituting nano instead.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> \What does it mean when free disk space is marked "unusable" by the installer?
<swatto> nano?
<xjjk> swatto: it's a command-line text editor that fairly easy to use
<Pconfig> swatto: you could use kate, it's somewhat the kde gedit
<dwidmann> I wonder how long until Quassel gets spellcheck
<CoJaBo-Aztec> \What does it mean when free disk space is marked "unusable" by the installer?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> What does it mean when free disk space is marked "unusable" by the installer?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Sorry, don't know why it posted that twice :/
<Pconfig> CoJabo-Aztec, what installer?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Pconfig: The install kubuntu installer.
<Pconfig> CoJabo-Aztec, maybe the partition you're trying to put in is too small to fit kubuntu's basic installation?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I deleted a partition hoping to replace it with 2 partitions, it seems I can't do that?
<Pconfig> you can do that when you boot from the live cd and start gparted
<swatto> Also I have installed Python 3.0.1 but how do I get it to run?
<dwidmann> swatto: pull up a shell and type python ... does this do anything?
<isAAAc-laptop> learn to use nano, cause when your X will be broked, it's usefull to know how to use a command-line editor to repair it
<isAAAc-laptop> sudo aptitude install nano
<dwidmann> isAAAc-laptop: it's installed by default, is it not?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Watch out tho, nano has an annoying habbit of inserting line breaks in stupid places :/
<isAAAc-laptop> oh, probably ^^
<swatto> If I type just python it brings up: Python 2.6.2 (release26-maint, Apr 19 2009, 01:58:18)
<mamatz> bonne nuit à tous
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Pconfig: Gparted is not installed?
<dwidmann> swatto: you'll need to specify the full path then
<Pconfig> CoJabo-Aztec: right, we're working with kubuntu.. It might be called qtparted
<swatto> but If i type python 3.1 it brings up: Python 3.0.1+ (r301:69556, Apr 15 2009, 17:25:52)
<swatto> so it seems I have both installed? but dont know how to use it
#kubuntu 2009-05-15
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Pconfig: Doesnt exist at all :/
<dwidmann> swatto: ah, if it was a package, the binary for it might have a different name (to prevent ambiguity)
<Pconfig> CoJabo-Aztec: let me try to find out what the default one should be in kubuntu
<swatto> well python 2.6 was already installed, but i installed python 3.0.1 manually from a tar file
<swatto> how can i use it though?
<dwidmann> swatto: keep in mind that python 3.x is intentionally backwards incompatible with python 2.x
<Pconfig> CoJabo-Aztec: is there any partiton manager under system or utilities?
<swatto> I know
<dwidmann> swatto: and if you're using 9.04, you can install it from a package and maybe that would work easier (probably setting up an alternative for it at /usr/bin/python, if they did it "right")
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Pconfig: Theres a Partition Editor, but it keeps telling me incorrect password?!
<swatto> 9.04 only has package files for 2.6
<Pconfig> CoJabo-Aztec: that's odd, what's it called?
<dwidmann> !info python3 jaunty
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Pconfig: Just "Partition Editor"
<Pconfig> CoJabo-Aztec: hm, the only ones i really know of are gparted and qtparted and i can't seem to find anything about one that is on the kubuntu live cd by default
<swatto> Ahh yes I see it, thankyou dwidmann - would SPM update itself to say I have installed python 3 if I did it manually?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Pconfig: Uh-oh...
<dwidmann> swatto: SPM?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Pconfig: Do you happen to know what the max number of primary partitions is?
<dwidmann> hmm, come to think of things, I wonder if PyKDE is compatible with python3
<swatto> Synaptic Package Manager
<Pconfig> CoJabo-Aztec: no idea
<Pconfig> anyway, i'm off, byebye
<dwidmann> swatto: if you install tarballs apt(including frontends for apt like synaptic) won't keep track of that at all.
<Pconfig> good luck CoJabo-Aztec
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Pconfig: There are already 4, that might be the limit :/ No idea why Dell would have done that :(
<swatto> how do I remove tarball installations?
<Pconfig> CoJabo-Aztec: http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/447245
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Ugh, now what...
<Pconfig> bye now
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Pconfig: Thanks
<Pconfig> i'm sorry i couldn't help you :)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Yeah, looks like I'm repartitioning from scratch :/
<BluesKaj> swatto, sudo dpkg -r nameofapplication
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is it possible to hibernate without a dedicated swap, or is that assumed to be a requirement?
<swatto> BluesKaj: that works for app I install using tarball?
<swatto> any*
<ralmar> Hey guys. Does anyone know an easy solution for throttling the download and upload bandwidth of a NIC? I used to use "wondershaper", but now for some reason it doesnt work anymore. I can use the commands, but they have no actual effect. Thanks
<BluesKaj> swatto, aanswering is as easy as looking in google , but anyway look here : https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/install-file.html
<swatto> thanks :)
<swatto> right best go to bed work tommorow unfortunately - good night all and thanks for the help/advice
<ralmar> Hey guys. Does anyone know an easy solution for throttling the download and upload bandwidth of a NIC? I used to use "wondershaper", but now for some reason it doesnt work anymore. I can use the commands, but they have no actual effect. Thanks
<carpii> ipatbles can throttle bandwidth afaik
<carpii> iptables
<carpii> maybe not based on service tho
<bryan_> hello all
<Magicman1264> Can anyone tell me if there is a way to use AOL with Ubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> I would think kppp can handle dial-up connections to AOL
<Magicman1264> Dial up   yuk    lol
<Dragnslcr> I feel for ya
<tekteen> I do not think AOL + linux works
<xjjk> don't think you can use AOL with Linux
<xjjk> their dialup system is incompatible with almost all standard dialup software
<tekteen> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialAOL.html
<Magicman1264> Thank you for the info
<Wunderkind> is there a reason why kopete doesn't just connect all the accounts when started?
<Dragnslcr> Probably because you don't have it set to
<Wunderkind> wrong answer
<Wunderkind> i've checked and my accounts have vanished...
<isAAAc-laptop> [01:42] <xjjk> don't think you can use AOL with Linux << you can , i did it on my brother home
<Dragnslcr> Wunderkind- Configure -> Behavior -> Initial Status
<xjjk> isAAAc-laptop: interesting... how did that work? they support PPP now?
<isAAAc-laptop> i belived so
<Wunderkind> lol, it just crashed on me
<Wunderkind> again
<isAAAc-laptop> i search where i found the solution
<Wunderkind> this, is odd, my accounts are back
<Wunderkind> okay, is there a way to get it work with evolution?
<Wunderkind> or with thunar?
<galvanize> was wondering how I could find out what version of KDE I have?
<Wunderkind> about KDE
<kaddi> my x-server crashes whenever I open a window in front of a running movie (no matter whether this is kaffeine, dragon player or vlc) Where would I look for error messages relating to this? X.0.log?
<Dragnslcr> galvanize- Help -> About KDE in most KDE programs
<Dragnslcr> galvanize- KMenu -> Help would be a good program to check
<galvanize> Dragnslcr: Ok thanks.
<Wunderkind> does anyone know how i set up kopete so that it only gives me pop-up messages when the actual message window isn't minimized?
<isAAAc-laptop> Magicman1264: usb or eth ?
<wtf> hiyua
<wtf> which file to statically set my ip addres ?
<ign0ramus> wtf, i think "/etc/network/interfaces"
<wtf> thanx
<galvanize> is it possible to make a bootable usb in kubuntu?
<kaddi> anyone in here can help me find out why I get to login screen, when I try to watch a movie?
<galvanize> tried using usb-creator, but did not work in kubuntu.
<mikeh789> anybody got a slingbox??
<galvanize> is it possible to make a bootable usb in kubuntu?
<isAAAc-laptop> [02:54] <kaddi> anyone in here can help me find out why I get to login screen, when I try to watch a movie?  <<< disable the screensaver ;)
<mikeh789> you mean bootable live cd iso type usb like http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<galvanize> will i need to run that in wine?
<kaddi> actually last time I did get crashes they were caused by the screensaver-package XD haven't used it since :D
<oisi2004> algum br que possa me ajudar ?
<mikeh789> no wine-ing... are you trying to make a bootable live CD g??
<oisi2004> instalei o Kubuntu 9 e tenho Tim movel 3G, ele reconhesse o modem mais ñ sei como conectar
<oisi2004> me ajudem plz!
<skierpage> oisi2004, try #kubuntu-en , see http://www.kubuntu.org/Support por Kubuntu Español
<skierpage> I mean irc://irc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-es
<oisi2004> im BR
<kaddi> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<skierpage> So how do I search for files in Kubuntu 9.04 ?  Where's this strigi/Nepomuk awesomeness ?
<skierpage> I know about `find ~ -name '*foo*' ` , I thought there would be something cool built-in somewhere.
<curiouscuz> skierpage: its now integrated into Alt+F2 command app
<curiouscuz> you have to activate it
<skierpage> curiouscuz, OK... and KHelpCenter is completely silent about this even after I [Build Search Index] ?!  Where's this Alt-F2 thing documented?
<curiouscuz> just Alt+F2 and click the preference icon
<curiouscuz> that will let you enable the strigi/nepomuk
<skierpage> curiouscuz, ah, so it's called KRunner, Settings indicates I have Nepomuk Desktop Search Runner enabled, but no help as to how it works.
<skierpage> I've had test.html in my home directory for three weeks, KRunner doesn't find it.
<curiouscuz> you'll have to enable it
<skierpage> curiouscuz, to repeat "Settings indicates I have Nepomuk Desktop Search Runner enabled".  What else?
<curiouscuz> i m sorry, you'll have to enable it in KRunner
<curiouscuz> i understand you already have it enabled in Settings
<curiouscuz> click the settings icon on KRunner and
<curiouscuz> enable it there
<skierpage> curiouscuz, I don't understand what your "it" is, but to repeat a third time, KRunner > Settings  > Plugins already has a checkmark next to "Nepomuk Desktop Search Runner"
<skierpage> curiouscuz, thanks for your help, I'm just pissed off at the worthless "help" in KDE
<skierpage> Ahh well, it's been fun but back to Windows :-(
<curiouscuz> well, my indexer is disabled
<curiouscuz> may be indexer is suspended on  your computer too
<astrobear> can someone help, i need a quick way to monitor my network traffic
<astrobear> and highly simple*
<mikeh789> sling-box??
<JabberWokky> astrobear: apt-cache search top
<astrobear> JabberWokky: top as a packet sniffer?
<JabberWokky> There's some KDE app that does nice graphs... and I tend to use darkstat
<astrobear> i forgot about wireshark
<astrobear> grabbed it
<astrobear> and darkstat
<JabberWokky> astrobear: That searches for "top-like" apps, several of which monitor the network.
<astrobear> ah
<JabberWokky> In fact, it'll point you to many top-like apps, if you like "top-style" applications.
<astrobear> snort comes to mind, but i want gui
<astrobear> gui for tonight just enough to figure out what's going on
<JabberWokky> There *is* some KDE app that does it, graphs and charts and pretty pictures.  I just don't use it and can't recall the name.
<carpii> cacti
<astrobear> ksniffer?
<JabberWokky> No, I can't recall.  Sorry.  And my wife is calling me to dinner, so I'm heading downstairs.  As a parting gift, if you've never used it, ngrep is not what you're looking for, but is nicely simple and good at what it does.
<JabberWokky> sudo ngrep -c 200 GET |egrep '(mov |flv |avi | wmv )'
<chode> http://rafb.net/p/PEGf3120.html
<chode> thats my /etc/network/interfaces
<Weedy> how do i undo deleting the bottom panel? I kinda miss my task list and clock :/
<chode> is /etc/init.d/networking not the file to restart to apply /etc/network/interfaces ?
<luis_> alguem sabe me informar como posso fazer minha placa sis funcionar 3d no kubuntu 9.04
<idefix> Bonjour a tous
<PhrkOnLsh> Is there any way to sync two resources in Korganizer? I'd like to link my remote resource that heads off to google calender with my local akonadi resource so that they sync both ways. is this possible?
<Gamarok__> hello everybody
<curiouscuz> hi
<PhrkOnLsh> hi
<MushroomKingdom> Hi, I'm trying to run PrBoom but for whatever reason it cannot initialize SDL, (No available video device)
<vinicius> e aiiii!
<vinicius> tem alguem ai?
<PhrkOnLsh> guess he didn't want to talk.
<Fieldy> !encrypted filesystem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fieldy> !encrypted
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Fieldy> !luks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luks
<Fieldy> ...
<PhrkOnLsh> Fieldy: what's luks
<Fieldy> something to do with full disk encryption, but i'm not finding enough info
<Fieldy> i'm using jaunty and i'm interested in encrypting two external usb disks and the /home partition inside the system. i'm really not finding anything close to up to date information. any tips?
<khalid_> como puedo instalar ubuntu 9.04
<jamesjedimaster> !es | khalid_
<ubottu> khalid_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<PhrkOnLsh> why doesn't kubuntu ship kcontrol so that UI etc can be configured for kde3 apps?
<farquaad> hola
<farquaad> hoooooooooooooooooooooolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<PhrkOnLsh> hi farquaad
<farquaad> it is MiRC??
<Gamarok__> thats one big hola
<PhrkOnLsh> farquaad: I'm using irssi actually
<PhrkOnLsh> farquaad: espanol?
<farquaad> yes, spanish
<farquaad> hablo español
<PhrkOnLsh> !es | farquaad
<ubottu> farquaad: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<farquaad> Ok, thank you
<PhrkOnLsh> no problemo ;P
<hs2> can someone tell me where to find the default /etc/apt/sources.list for kubuntu 9.04?
<p_quarles> hs2: that *is* where...
<hs2> basically i am trying to go from ubuntu to kubuntu
<hs2> so i need to add kubuntu repositories to my ubuntu apt sources.list
<hs2> i cant find a list of the kubuntu repositories anywhere
<PhrkOnLsh> hs2: they are same repos
<PhrkOnLsh> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hs2> really? i cant find kubuntu-desktop package
<hs2> this is the first boot..
<PhrkOnLsh> hs2: then your sources have more issues than just a difference between buntu and kubuntu ;)
<PhrkOnLsh> apt-get update
<PhrkOnLsh> then install that package
<hs2> yea i guess after first boot update checker had not run yet and prolly didnt do apt-get update yet
<hs2> that was the first thing i was doing
<PhrkOnLsh> htg, gnite
<hs2> thanks!
<arvind_khadri> hi, is it possible to just install KDE without the apps
<mandingo> how do i fix ext fs on sdb1 internal journal
<mandingo> ext3-fs mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
<PhrkOnLsh> mandingo: fsck /dev/sdb1
<mandingo> k
<dfrey> My taskbar seems to be frozen.  This has happened to me a few times now.  Is there a way that I can reload or restart it without exiting from KDE?
<dfrey> I mean panel, not taskbar.  I couldn't remember the right word
<dfrey> nevermind.  I figured it out
<josemanuel> helo
<Gamarok__> hey josemanuel
<josemanuel> how are you?
<josemanuel> gamarok
<josemanuel> there are somebody heres
<josemanuel> hello
<josemanuel> hello
<hume> hi... I am running jaunty, and just made a regular upgrade, however, now starting kde, there is no window manager (no borders around windows etc). What might be wrong? Help needed....
<psych0> hello all
<skierpage> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs tells me to use ubuntu-bug, but `ubuntu-bug khelpcenter4` pops up "UnreportableReason This is not a genuine Ubuntu package".  So where's *kubuntu-bug* ?
<Mamarok> skierpage: that is uncommon, you should be able to report everything to Launchpad
<Mamarok> skierpage: or did you install packages from other sources than Kubuntu?
<skierpage> Mamarok nope, KDE 4.2.3 on Kubuntu 9.04.  Maybe I should ignore the [Details] and click [Send] anyway.  Trying...
<robinr> why do I get a different run-dialog (Alt-F2) sometimes
<robinr> it doesn't recognize kde url:s
<skierpage> ubuntu-bug put me in a bugs.launchpad.net page, I've no idea what happened to its details
<skierpage> Much of the "Ubuntu guidelines" in bugs.launchpad.net don't make sense for Kubuntu, like Synaptic, System > About Ubuntu, etc. :-(
<robinr> örl
<JabberWokky> ïndeed.
<robinr> problem avoided, xfce4 was installed
<robinr> JabberWokky: mind reader?
<JabberWokky> Nope, but now I'm going to poke at xfce4 to see what the mini-cli looks like.
<robinr> it's in xfce4-utils
<robinr> but why is it activated at all?
<robinr> could be firefox since I had the proper dialog for a while
<JabberWokky> Heh: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-list/2007-February/msg00003.html
<JabberWokky> I wrote my own awhile back.  I wish some of these allowed you to hook or inject your own parsing to them.
<robinr> just add a one-line konsole to Alt-F2 and get bash completion :)
<robinr> not sure how to do that though
<JabberWokky> execute macro.  Fail?  look for app in $PATH.  Fail?  look for directory in $CDPATH.  Fail?  Kick over to KDE via konqueror in new tab (which tries as a URL, including quickurls and then fails over to Google).
<JabberWokky> Super + key is the same as a single character macro.  So Control-ESC (my equivelent of Alt-F2) kicks up the cli, and e goes to Kate.  Or Super-e goes right to Kate.
<ocs>  hi. I have an external usb HD, formatted to ext3. When plugged, the OS sees it. but I can't copy or create files into it. What can I do ?
<JabberWokky> ocs: Did you format or otherwise use it on a different Linux computer?
<ocs> JabberWokky: yes, same result
<JabberWokky> No, that's likely the cause.
<JabberWokky> Are you comfortable with a commandline?
<ocs> JabberWokky: yes, of course
<JabberWokky> Or would you like me to walk you through it with Dolphin or Konqueror?
<ocs> when walking with konqueror, I see only lost+found dir
<JabberWokky> Okay, go ahead and go to the mounted directoy.
<JabberWokky> Or go in with Konqi.
<JabberWokky> display the ownership.
<JabberWokky> See if it's numbers or your login id.
<JabberWokky> (Especially check the directories you were trying and failing to create files in)
<ocs> how can I display the ownership ?
<JabberWokky> (To do that at a cli, use ls -al.  To do it in Konqueror, use the details view, right click the header bar and show ownership)
<ocs> alternatively, I can chmod 777 it
<JabberWokky> Yes, but let's verify what your problem is before you just knock down all walls.
<JabberWokky> (Especially as if you start down that path, you'll have to be doing that to every file you have on every system you use)
<ocs> JabberWokky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/172852/
<JabberWokky> Ah, ha!  Yes, in this one case, 777'ing the root of the disk is usually a good idea.  :)
<JabberWokky> Especially since it's owned by root.
<JabberWokky> chmod 777 .
<fastfree> hallo, i'm a newbie of Kubuntu, I'm using kubuntu 9.0.4 and I had a problem with installation of amule 2.2.4 for dependencies, solved with installaton od amule 2.2.3+amule common deb with gdebi
<JabberWokky> (Assuming you're in /media/disk, of course)
<ocs> JabberWokky: great
<ocs> now, another problem. It seems to work on kubuntu, but not on xubuntu
<JabberWokky> ocs: No problem.  My wife deals with TBs of data on drives that she hooks to computers all over the place.  All different distros, all different permissions and settings.  Pain in the butt.
<ocs> I know that this is not the right channel
<ocs> but I wonder what's different
<ocs> I mean: kubuntu sees it as plugged. xubuntu doesn't
<JabberWokky> ocs: Actually, I have to head out to go drive somebody to the airport, so I'm afk for awhile.  Good luck with your other issue.
<ocs> JabberWokky: thanks again:)
<millun> hello
<millun> what's the best way (the easiest) to print photos in linux
<millun> i'm trying to teach my dad to do it
<millun> gimp would try to print on a4
<millun> but i need 10x15
<millun> cm
<Testing123> nice :)
<Testing123> though i like XChat more
<hdnzcl> :)
<Assurbanipal> hi everyone, just bought a western digital sata hard drive and want to install on it kubuntu but get error messages on partitioning,can someone help me out plz??
<reboot09> whats the message ?
<Assurbanipal> i get input/output error on sda
<Assurbanipal> i install gparted on the live session but it doesn't see the device
<marcreichelt> hi there
<marcreichelt> I want to install Kubuntu 9.04, but I am using a Thinkpad with an Intel graphics device
<marcreichelt> are there any updates for the Intel graphics driver bugs?
<marcreichelt> and does the Networkmanager Applet work with WPA2 again?
<ced_> hey i got a quick question, how do i check if 3D acceleration is activated on my ATI HD2350 mobile radeon?
<ced_> Cause games lag a lot more then they used to
<Assurbanipal> ced_:  glxgears
<ced_> okay, i'll try
<ced_> "1210 frames in 5.0 seconds = 241.919 FPS" i guess it worked
<Assurbanipal> ced_:  ok!
<ced_> but why do my games lag so much then? Is there a tweak or something?
<ced_> Thanks for helping me on the first part btw  ^^
<ced_> gah netsplit..
<marcreichelt> ced_: 242 FPS is a bit slow
<ced_> o-o
<ced_> yea
<ced_> that's why i'm trying to find out what's lagging so much
<ced_> i'm running kubuntu jaunty 9.04 with all updates
<ced_> any ideas anyone?...
<ced_> "270 frames in 5.0 seconds = 53.876 FPS".. I should be able to get more right
<skierpage> marcreichelt, you could look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and compare it with advice for your video card...
<marcreichelt> skierpage: you mean in relation to my question about Intel graphics drivers?
<ced_> any other channel where i might be better of asking this?..
<marcreichelt> ced_: maybe you should try the official (but closed source) fglrx driver
<skierpage> marcreichelt, I'm not sure, I have an ATI.  I just noticed Xorg.0.log has things like whether DRI, EXA, GL etc. are enabled.
<ced_> it doesn't show any ati drivers in the list when i click 'hardware drivers'
<marcreichelt> skierpage: I have no ATI graphics card, but ced_ has ;)
<marcreichelt> hmm, that's odd
<ced_> when i type lspci it shows my card
<marcreichelt> at least, I don't have an ATI card _yet_
<skierpage> Sorry, I meant ced_  .  Confused, time for bed!
<ced_> but it also shows 'vga compatible'
<ced_> dunno about it
<ced_> its okay x3
<ced_> gnight then i guess
<marcreichelt> I will buy a new laptop if the open source drivers for ATI cards are stable and come with 3D support
<Freyr> what is default term in kubuntu ?
<marcreichelt> ced_: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<marcreichelt> Freyr: I guess it's "konsole"
<marcreichelt> ced_: there are no instructions for 9.04 there right now, but maybe it is safe to use the instructions for 8.04
<ced_> "Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager, then do: " It doesn't show my card in the restricted manager
<ced_> it _does_ show my card in lspci
<ced_> "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M71 [Mobility Radeon X2100] (rev ce)" although it's an ATI HD2400 mobile radeon card
<ced_> i'm trying to download the latest drivers from ati.com now
<marcreichelt> ced_: wait
<martinjh99> Morning
<marcreichelt> please run "lspci -nn | grep -i vga" in a shell
<marcreichelt> there is a device ID in it
<ced_> "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc M71 [Mobility Radeon X2100] [1002:7210] (rev ce)"
<marcreichelt> k
<marcreichelt> don't forget: you will likely get gfx problems on kernel updates if you use the official drivers
<martinjh99> Is amarok2.1 Beta2 going to be packaged??
<ced_> thanks
<marcreichelt> ced_: if you want to try something different that is risky, too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD
<ced_> the installation package from ati.com just failed at compiling the kernel module..
<Bischoop> Hi all
<ced_> hi
<Bischoop> How can I find out WHY mine Kubuntu doesnt see DVD and RECORDER?
<Bischoop> CD/DVD writer SORRY
<ced_> marcreichelt: I'm following that tut now, thanks
<marcreichelt> ced_: this sentence has a lack of all important information ;)
<ced_> i guess it worked now..
<ced_> should i relogin?
<Bischoop> I can't use mine CD/DVD writer after UPGRADE :-)
<marcreichelt> "the installation package from ati.com just failed at compiling the kernel module.." is equivalent to "my computer made a booboo at compiling the kernel module..."
<marcreichelt> important is: what is the error message?
<marcreichelt> ;)
<Bischoop> NOBODY knows?
<ced_> [Error] Kernel Module : Failed to install compiled kernel module - please consult the readme
<ced_> i just followed that other tut now though, so i'll reboot first
<ced_> right?
<marcreichelt> yep, reading the readme will be helpful - maybe you have to install some packages (kernel headers etc.) in order to run the installation
<ced_> oki
<marcreichelt> ced_: at least you should know how to repare your X.org configuration BEFORE you reboot
<ced_> yea i know that, i've done that before
<ced_> and brb now, food
<marcreichelt> I guess the failsafe boot item provides a simple way to do this
<marcreichelt> hehe, me too ;)
<gustavonarea> Hello. Is there are trick or something like that to *restart the computer* when X freezes and Ctrl+Alt+Backspace/Ctrl+Alt+F_ don't work? I'm hitting Bug #375358 *many times a day* and I have to press the power button everytime and it may harm my computer
<gustavonarea> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/375358
<gustavonarea> The "trick" I'm using right now is to go turn on an old computer and access my laptop via SSH, and then restart from there. But as you may understand, this is quite annoying
<Walzmyn> gustavonarea, what's your laptop doing?
<gustavonarea> Walzmyn: Anything. As I mention in the bug report, there's no pattern in the freezes. I can be using 10 applications at the same time for hours and it freezes, or it can freeze ~5 mins after login when only Konqueror was open.
<marcreichelt> gustavonarea: I guess this should be a bug in the Intel graphics driver
<marcreichelt> what is your graphics card?
<marcreichelt> (run "lspci -nn | grep -i vga" in a shell)
<marcreichelt> I have this problem too, that is why I returned to my backup of Kubuntu 8.04, which I am running right now
<Walzmyn> gustavonarea, just logged in. Mine is giving me file system errors - bug reports seem that it might be thinkpad related
<gustavonarea> marcreichelt: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<marcreichelt> hep
<marcreichelt> yes
<marcreichelt> as in your bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/375358
<Walzmyn> I can't get kubuntu 8.10 to run, i've resorted to Xubuntu 9.04
<marcreichelt> I have "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device", though
<marcreichelt> so it is definitely a bug in the Intel driver
<marcreichelt> gustavonarea: see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Display%20freezes%20with%20Intel%20graphics%20cards
<marcreichelt> maybe it helps
<marcreichelt> gustavonarea: just another question
<gustavonarea> An a quite annoying bug. I can handle with the display corruptions reported in another bug at launchpad.net, but that your computer freezes many times a day with no way to avoid it is crazy
<marcreichelt> do you have installed all available updates?
<gustavonarea> marcreichelt: yes, all the time
<marcreichelt> gustavonarea: thanks, that answers my question I had 20 minutes ago ;)
<marcreichelt> gustavonarea: try the workaround on the web page I sent you - HIH
<marcreichelt> and please notify me if it fixes your problem
<gustavonarea> marcreichelt: thank you very much! I'll give it a try :)
<gustavonarea> sure
<marcreichelt> gustavonarea: of course you need to restart X before you can check if the problem is gone ;)
<mariuz> hello
<mariuz> any guide for kde 4.3 on karmic ?
<bazhang> mariuz, kde4.3? not out afaik
<bazhang> mariuz, unless you refer to the ppa in the /topic
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> *correction* definitely not out yet
<Bischoop> jak wylaczyc powolne klawisze w kde?
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Thunder_Teaser> hello everybody :)
<Haxident> Hello Thunder.....
<Haxident> Thunder: you from Italy?
<oliver____> hallo Ihr da
<Thunder_Teaser> yes, haxident
<Thunder_Teaser> anche tu?
<Haxident> I'm from Norway
<Haxident> I just rediscovered IRC, haven't used it since '98 :)
<Haxident> Still as much fun!
<Thunder_Teaser> :) me too, it's been since 2000
<Thunder_Teaser> see you later, gonna have lunch
<Haxident> Enjoy your meal :)
<keymone> hi
<keymone> who's idea was to make network management a separate widget?
<keymone> and a battery monitor
<keymone> why on earth would somebody want to do that?
<phh> keymone: because everything is a widget ?
<keymone> can i put those back into systray as it was in KDE 4.1?
<hjb> hi. i've got a trouble with kubuntu 9.04
<hjb> it's a fresh install
<hjb> the "Network Management" status icon isn't working
<hjb> it just shows "unavailable" for my network device
<phh> keymone: install network-manager-gnome (don't scream.) and launch nm-applet
<hjb> but the network is running fine :-|
<phh> for battery monitor, if i remember correctly it should be called
<phh> argh forgot.
<keymone> phh: so no way to run native kde apps? i have to install gnome alternatives?
<phh> keymone: no kde4
<phh> there is knetworkmanager for kde3
<phh> keymone: for the battery, i guess it's something like power guidance
<keymone> ok thanks, i'll check those
<p_quarles> keymone: you can move plasmoids to the panel, and even place them right next to the system tray if you like
<keymone> p_quarles: i know but system tray has a neat ability to hide icons
<keymone> p_quarles: but with separate plasmoids it's obviously not working
<r3d> Hi :-)
<r3d> this is my first time on IRC!
<hjb> Hey everyone, forget about my prob ;)
<hjb> i solved it
<r3d> I cant reload repositories, it stops at (55 of 57)!
<bazhang> r3d, please paste.ubuntu.com with the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gamarok__> guys are there any kubuntu remasters available out there with a littel more apps and perhaps the linux restricted extras package installed coz i found many such for ubuntu
<isAAAc-laptop> Gamarok__: remasters ? depositaries ?
<Gamarok__> remasters
<isAAAc-laptop> what are you meaning by remasters (sory i'm not native english speaking )
<vbgunz> I have a dual monitor setup. 1920x1080x2... when working in a terminal that is on the second monitor, the terminal is unresponsive to mouse clicks on text that sits about 1/8 on the far right. is there a way to increase this limit?
<bazhang> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Gamarok__> hey thanks for the links ubottu
<roberto_> ciao
<roberto_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<white_pelican> hi, I need help with wigets
<white_pelican> widgets even
<white_pelican> might help if I spelled it right :)
<white_pelican> there is a widget I am interested in installing
<white_pelican> but it looks like it has to be built
<white_pelican> would I do it the standard way? ie configure, make and then make install?
<rezus> hi
<Gamarok__> bye everyone
<afeijo> I installed kde partition manager, but it dont open
<afeijo> what is the command so I can test thru shell?
<rmrfslash> Can I use the nm plasmoid w/ a PCF file?
<Thunder_Teaser> @ afeijo: ls /usr/bin |grep part
<rmrfslash> Also can I use the nm plasmoid w/ a vpnc config file?
<Thunder_Teaser> and look for it
<afeijo> rmrfslash: thanks
<afeijo> ops
<afeijo> Thunder_Teaser: thanks
<Thunder_Teaser> :)
<rmrfslash> afeijo: ?
<afeijo> didnt work... can I use fdisk to format a usb drive?
<rmrfslash> afeijo: why can I not authenticate my waller now
<rmrfslash> woops
<rmrfslash> afeijo: that wasn't meant 4 you
<rmrfslash> :-/
<afeijo> ok :)
<rmrfslash_> Wow... having a rough day w/ kubuntu right now
<rmrfslash_> Error opening the waller 'kdewaller' Error code: -2: Error opening file.
<rmrfslash_> Anyone see this?
<rmrfslash_> Somehow my wallet file was owned by root.
<rmrfslash_> How wonderful.
<rmrfslash_> All of a sudden root decided to own my wallet.
<rmrfslash_> Root is becoming self-aware
<BluesKaj> Good Day folks
<rmrfslash_> Cool, VPN settings in nm plasmoid aren't saved.
<zer0o> NEXUIZ issue. won't load next level. CSQC unloaded. any idea?
<Rtysfahd> Hello for All. I have little trouble, please help me. I may Hibernate system, but suspend dony work. System boot normaly, snapshot in swap patrition not boot.
<corpo> Buenas..
<corpo> Excuse-me how go to irc spanish?
<Pici> corpo: /join #ubuntu-es
<corpo> thanks very much pici
 * genii feeds Pici more cookies and coffee
<Rtysfahd> Hello for All. I have little trouble, please help me. I may Hibernate system, but suspend dony work. System boot normaly, snapshot in swap patrition not boot.
<Rtysfahd> Всем добрый вечер.
<kgx> is there any application in kde4.2 that minimizes applications to the system tray? i use kdocker on 3.5, but it doesn't work on 4.2
<Guest25406> alltotray i think it's called
<Guest25406> it's in add/remove, just search for TRAY and you'll see it, blue square icon :)
<Guest25406> welcome to linus
<Guest25406> *linux
<BluesKaj> !ru | Rtysfahd
<ubottu> Rtysfahd: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<neutrix> Hi all, I'm new to Kubuntu, but not linux. Really liking the look of KDE 4.2.2. How is everyone?
<seest> hej
<seest> nogen der ved hvordan man får kubuntu 9.04 på trådløst net?
<gareth_> anyone here think they could help me with automating some file manipulation?
<seest> anyone in here who knows how to connet kubuntu 9.04 to wireless connection?
<neutrix> What are you trying to do gareth_?
<gareth_> I have a command here for pairing up files and writing them into zip files
<gareth_> it just goes through a whole directory and creates many zips each containing one mp3 and one cdg file of the same name
<gareth_> I'd like to change that file to instead create a text file containing all the filenames in a directory
<gareth_> and again to rename all those files 0001.zip, 0002.zip etc
<neutrix> gareth_: can you post your current script here: http://pastebin.com/
<gareth_> any ideas?
<neutrix> and I'll see what I can do
<gareth_> hang on then
<BluesKaj> seest, add the Network Manager widget to the panel, right click on the icon choose network management , and proceed from there
<seest> blueskaj
<gareth_> done
<seest> what shcould i do after i have opened network manager?
<neutrix> cool, looking now gareth_
<seest> <Blueskaj>
<gareth_> that one uses a directory full of mp3s and one full of cdg files. now I have them all in zips I have just one dir of files. I want to save all the filenames to a text file, then I want to rename them as just numbers
<seest> brb
<gareth_> make sense?
<neutrix> gareth, just add "ls ./*.mp3 >> filelist.txt;" to the beginning of the script and it'll write all the files to filelist.txt
<neutrix> Full script here gareth_ http://pastebin.com/m424acd98
<gareth_> ok great, what about then renaming all the zip files as 0001.zip, 0002.zip etc?
<neutrix> oh yeah, 1 sec
<BluesKaj> seest, right click on the icon choose manage connections
<neutrix> OK, probably best to define an integer variable which starts at 1 and increments every loop
<neutrix> Then use that instead of the filename for the output
<neutrix> I haven't done much shell scripting
<neutrix> so I dont know the exact syntax i'm afriad
<gareth_> that's the idea but I've never really done any myself
<gareth_> I could do it in dos easy, but long file names etc, etc
<seest> i haven't figured out how to open yet?
<seest> the only way i can see network management is from system settings
<desafinado> folks, is it important to use firewall program like firestarter while we're downloading via torrent?
<BluesKaj> seest, did you open widgets in the panel and add network manager?
<gareth_> anyway, thanks neutrix. I'm half way to saving myself weeks of work!
<seest> no how schould i do that? i am pretty new to kubuntu
<corigo> How to install Krusader 2 on 64bit K.9.04?
<BluesKaj> seest, do you see the cashew thingy icon in the corner of the panel , click on it , choose "add widgets"
<Mamarok> corigo: check the repositories
<Mamarok> !info Krusader
<ubottu> Package Krusader does not exist in jaunty
<Mamarok> !info Krusader2
<ubottu> Package Krusader2 does not exist in jaunty
<Mamarok> !info Krusader 2
<ubottu> '2' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'dapper-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'karmic', 'karmic-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Mamarok> ok, let's check my repos
<Guest8649> hey all, ive just installed jaunty on my acer aspire 5100, and cannot find the video card drivers anywhere. i've got an ATI Radeon X1100, but on the ati website, i only see the x800 and the x1300 series where the x1100 should be... do i install higher or lower or something else entirely?
<corigo> are they going fix KPackage so that it will search against both capitals and lower case?
<seest> yes done now
<Mamarok> corigo: stop bitching, if you respect the casse it works perfectly well
<Mamarok> no need to use capital letters at all
<Mamarok> and, Krusader is in the univers repositories
<BluesKaj> seest, now right click on the that new icon looks like a white plug, manage connections
<neutrix> np gareth_, sorry i couldn't be more help
<corigo> I don't search Google with case sensitivity...
<Regrel> can anyone help me on this videoinstall?
<gareth_> no problem
<neutrix> maybe someone else knows more than me
<seest> yes, now i see a window with 3 tabs
<BluesKaj> seest, manage connections
<BluesKaj> seest, choose wireless
<seest> yes
<seest> wireless choosen
<BluesKaj> seest now fill in the info required and use the same setup you had in whatever OS you used before kubuntu
<seest> okay, where can i see bssid?
<devastation31> hi everybody
<BluesKaj> seest, sorry , dunno :(
<BluesKaj> i have to go anyway ..good luck , seest maybe someone else can help you now
<seest> okay, i try to look in the router info but thank you for your help
<mickru> Hi, I try to run valgrind --tool=callgrind on an application that requires root access. But the callgrind profile file is always empty in the end
<mickru> I opened a root shell to start the application: sudo su
<mickru> has anyone tried to run callgrind on an app running as root under kubuntu?
<genii> mickru: App debugging/memory profiling etc is a bit beyond the usual scope of this channel. Perhaps enquire in #ubuntu-motu or in #kubuntu-devel
<mickru> ok, will do, thanks
<elitrou> hi there
<ubuntu_> alright; i need help, and not just from a shrink
<kaddi> hi, how can i reenable the ctrl-alt-del for restarting x-server?
<ubuntu_> I brought a ubuntu live CD into my work to troubleshoot some things.
<kaddi> (for jaunty that is ;) )
<ubuntu_> I'm on it now. But when I restart and boot to windows, my network says it's disconnected, even though the cable is plugged in
<elitrou> since the update to jaunty system tends to freeze
<ubuntu_> i've rebuilt the TCP/IP stack for windows
<ubuntu_> and I've reinstalled drivers
<ubuntu_> no luck
<ubuntu_> but ubuntu live cd finds the network just fine
<elitrou> kaddi - try to play with dontzap
<ubuntu_> the hardware IS working, but since i booted in ubuntu, windows cannot tell if it's connected or not
<ubuntu_> anybody ever run into that?
<kaddi> elitrou i used the dontzap -d but i still can't use it
<kaddi> elitrou: let me check... brb
<kaddi> elitrou: thanks it's working now... just takes 10-15seconds to shut x-server down :(
<Oceanwatcher> does anyone know how to print to pdf in Kubuntu? I kinda expected that to be installed by default, but I can not find it...
<phh> Oceanwatcher: hum.. file -> print -> print to pdf... as usual
<myrtille> sorry, my laptop obviously thinks it should be giving me hell as well.. if somebody answered to my problem with the freezes every5-10min could you please repeat the reply, as i didn't see it
<Oceanwatcher> phh: And that is not available in Thunderbird... So the way I see it, this is not a "printer" that is available to all programs, only a function in some of the KDE programs?
<phh> oh well yes
<Oceanwatcher> So my questions stands...
<phh> go to http://localhost:631, in administration you can "add  detected printers", normaly in one of these, there is a pdf one
<ahmed> i installed samba, samba-common, samba-tools, system-config-samba but it doesnt work it just appears on panel for 4 seconds then disappeared i want to configure samba  with gui application i dont like to edit in smb.conf
<ahmed> anybody help me      here i installed samba, samba-common, samba-tools, system-config-samba but it doesnt work it just appears on panel for 4 seconds then disappeared i want to configure samba  with gui application i dont like to edit in smb.conf
<Ahmuck> is ubuntu not allowing playback of encrypted dvd's anymore?
<robin0800> ahmed: I think you also need kde file sharing installed
<phh> ahmed: they have never been in some states ...
<phh> euh
<phh> sorry
<phh> Ahmuck: they have never been in some states
<Oceanwatcher> phh: Did not find any add detected printers. I have add printers, find new printers and manage printers. Find new and manage do not have any pdf options...
<phh> Oceanwatcher: mm i no longer have it... but in add printers i have a "pdf printer" option
<phh> "pdf writing"*
<ahmed> robin0800: what i have to install now ididnt understand what u sayed
<ahmed> phh: what i have to do?
<phh> ahmed: well no sorry, it wasn't for you, i don't know anything about samba
<ahmed> phh:nevermind
<robin0800> ahmed: kdenetwork-filesharing
<ahmed> robin0800: I checked now I have kdenetwork-filesharing installed too
<Oceanwatcher> I tried adding a printer, but no PDF option here. Maybe I do not have cups-pdf installed.
<robin0800> ahmed: You may need a reboot
<phh> Oceanwatcher: no idea which package it is then :/
<ahmed> robin0800: I didnt installed it now it was already installed from several days ago
<Byron> Hello all. I'm trying to make my own messenger, but am wondering what I would need in order to do so. Also, how can I make a simple bash script executable in a Windows system?
<Oceanwatcher> phh: Just checked - the package is cups-pdf and I do not have it installed. Gonna try and see if it helps.
<phh> ok
<ahmed> robin0800:After i installed everything i rebooted then i tried to run system-config-samba it didnt work
<kaddi> anyone has any idea what i could do to prevent the freezing issues? i can't use my pc anymore :(
<robin0800> ahmed: Try the icon in the settings
<ahmed> I opened system setting - advanced - samba it worked but the page is too long and the end of the page i cannt see it i cannt see the save or apply button
<ahmed> robin0800:I opened system setting - advanced - samba it worked but the page is too long and the end of the page i cannt see it i cannt see the save or apply button
<Oceanwatcher> phh: Now I got CUPS-PDF (Virtual PDF Printer) in the drop-down :-) I think I am on the way to solve this. Thanks.
<phh> Oceanwatcher: fine then :)
<ahmed> robin0800:I opened system setting - advanced - samba it worked but the page is too long and the end of the page i cannt see it i cannt see the save or apply button
<ahmed> robin0800:I opened system setting - advanced - samba it worked but the page is too long and the end of the page i cannt see it i cannt see the save or apply button
<phh> ahmed: then move it to see the buttons ....
<Oceanwatcher> phh: I got the printer in Thunderbird. Everything seemed to work ok. But now I have to find out where the file was saved :-)
<Oceanwatcher> It is not in my home
<phh> Oceanwatcher: ouch
<ubuntu_> hi2all. i tried to instal grub4dos on my flash (2gb, 1 partitions, ntfs) but it can boot only with notebook. when i try to boot with flash my pc it wrote "try (hd0,0): non-ms skip", why? i tested fat16(dos, lba), fat32(dos), ntfs
<Unksi> Oceanwatcher: sounds like /tmp/ :/
<ahmed> phh: there is noway to move i have widescreen and these buttons behind the the panel i slide the size of panel to see these buttons but i couldnt find it
<Oceanwatcher> phh: I will check..
<phh> ahmed: there is always way to move... for instance alt+left mouse button
<ahmed> phh: thanks man I can see it now is there anyway to      make system-config-smba run??
<phh> no idea
<Oceanwatcher> phh: Check in the web interface. It shows the job was canceled.
<Oceanwatcher> Probably something else that has to be set up...
<phh> Oceanwatcher: In printer URI you maybe had to set file://home/user/someething.pdf
<Oceanwatcher> Here is something I found on this: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<Oceanwatcher> Do you know Kprinter?
<phh> kprinter no longer exists
<phh> it was only a kde3 program
<Oceanwatcher> Ok.
<Oceanwatcher> phh: Found an old thread where someone mentioned that it will print to the PDF folder in your home dir. I did not have this one, so I added it and for good measure, set permissions to 777. Now it is working :-)
<phh> oh
<Oceanwatcher> I'll add a thread on this in Kubuntuforums. Might be someone else that need it - or someone else have a better solution.
<phh> Oceanwatcher: if you want to avoid security hole, go back to original permission and do setfacl -m u:rxw:cups on the home
<phh> hum i'm wrong
<phh> it's setfacl -m u:cups:rwx
<Oceanwatcher> Uhm... I can try to revert to original permissions and see if it still works. This is a singleuser system anyway.
<phh> fail again it's not cups ....
<Oceanwatcher> Ok... What is setfacl anyway?
<alessio> ciaocioa
<alessio> ciao
<phh> Oceanwatcher: it's extented permissions, you can grant permissions for each user
<phh> instead of the simple user/group/other mod
<Oceanwatcher> Ah. Ok. Smart.
<phh> so only cups will be able to write (meaning create/delete files...) to it
<yondaime> hola q tal muy buenos dias
<phh> but can't find the user name of cups
<phh> it's maybe lp
<kaddi> hola yondaime :)
<kaddi> !es |yondaime
<ubottu> yondaime: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zuzka_> has anybody got tutorial for 64 bit JAVA?
<alessio> ki è italiano???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<alessio> KI È
<alessio>  ITALIANO?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<alessio> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<tsimpson> !it | alessio
<ubottu> alessio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<alessio> CAPITO GRZ
<beatzz> I have a dual boot system, Windows XP/Kubuntu 8.04
<beatzz> i recently reinstalled kubuntu
<beatzz> and now it wont get past the boot loader
<beatzz> (grub) any sudjestions?
<genii> Man. I hate coming back to check scroll and seeing stuff like screenfull of ???????????
<phh> beatzz: any error message ?
<Oceanwatcher> phh: I changed the rights back to the original, and it still works ok.
<hunter_> help!
<hunter_> 62.245.93.157
<hunter_> E: Typ „quit“ ist unbekannt in Zeile 77 der Quellliste /etc/apt/sources.list
<hunter_> i am receiving this since yesterday and i can not install anything anymore. thrue shell or manager, its not working
<hunter_> i instal apache, sgl, oracle and php and since then i have this error
<tsimpson> hunter_: you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and either fix or remove line 77
<tsimpson> hunter_: to edit it, press alt-f2 and enter kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<hunter_> do oyu have more details? land how happen this?
<hunter_> i have ubuntu,, it doenst metter, or?
<tsimpson> hunter_: have you added any sources recently?
<hunter_> what you mean
<hunter_> which source
<tsimpson> for ubuntu/gnome use "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list£
<CQ> hello, I have a jaunty with a g45 chipset, and the HDMI shows as disconnected even though it is connected... it boots fine, I see teh Kubuntu splash boot screen, and the console, but then xrandr shows it disconnected... VGA is OK and correct. Any ideas?
<hunter_> without the pound
<tsimpson> hunter_: yes
<tsimpson> I mean software sources, repositories
<hunter_> iok, is open
<hunter_> and now?
<jinzougen> When I log into kubuntu, the icons on my panel get randomized. I looked online and saw that some other people have had the same problem, but I didn't find any solutions. I just upgraded to jaunty recently. Does anyone have any idea on how I can fix this?
<tsimpson> hunter_: what does line 77 day?
<tsimpson> *say
<hunter_> ok this, kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list, is not working
<hunter_> i dont understand your question
<hunter_> root@hunter-desktop:~# apt-get update
<hunter_> E: Typ „quit“ ist unbekannt in Zeile 77 der Quellliste /etc/apt/sources.list
<tsimpson> line 77 of /etc/apt/sources.list is causing the error
<hunter_> yes.. see it?
<tsimpson> you either need to fix it or remove it
<tsimpson> press alt-f2 and put in "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bane_> Hello
<hunter_> wait, it is from apache right?
<tsimpson> then post what line 77 is
<bane_> Is there a way to graphicaly connect to ADSL which need username and pass
<hunter_> shit! now its nothing working
<bane_> I am using command pon dsl-provider in console
<hunter_> look
<hunter_> root@hunter-desktop:~# apt-get snort
<hunter_> E: Ungültige Operation snort.
<tsimpson> hunter_: that's because "snort" is not a command for apt-get
<hunter_> root@hunter-desktop:~# apt-get update
<hunter_> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<hunter_> root@hunter-desktop:~# apt-get install upgrade
<hunter_> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<hunter_> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
<hunter_> Reading state information... Fertig
<hunter_> E: Konnte Paket upgrade nicht finden
<jussi01> hunter_: just apt-get upgrade
<hunter_> oi removed the list..
<hunter_> the same,
<hunter_> already try it
<tsimpson> you are not using the command correctly
<hunter_> root@hunter-desktop:~# apt-get update
<hunter_> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<zuzka_> has anybody got tutorial for 64 bit JAVA?
<tsimpson> !java | zuzka_
<ubottu> zuzka_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<zuzka_> ok sorry, 64 bit java FIREFOX plugin
<hunter_> E: Konnte Paket pnscan nicht finden
<hunter_> everytime
<hunter_> could not found package
<hunter_> dfaklgnaofägn
<tsimpson> !java64 | zuzka_, try this
<ubottu> zuzka_, try this: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Mamarok> hunter_: as you are speaking german, you might try #kubuntu-de
<tsimpson> hunter_: what did you change in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<eagles0513875> outa curiosity anyone else haveing any issues with desktop effects causing plasma to crash
<carpii> yup
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: searched the bugs on launchpad? that's the first place to look for such bugs IMHO
<carpii> i fid plasma about as stable as win95
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: ok
<hunter_> was i gone?
<eagles0513875> carpii: lol
<Mamarok> hunter_: you probably were in a netsplit, that happends sometimes
<hunter_> that means?
<tsimpson> it wasn't a netsplit
<hunter_> wait, i delete this /etc/apt/sources.list. should i create a new one?
<tsimpson> hunter_: why did you delete it??
<hunter_> because you told me that, or someone else
<tsimpson> no, I did not. I said to edit it
<hunter_> i mena, now..
<Mamarok> hunter_: nobody told you so
<tsimpson> edit != delete
<Mamarok> !de > hunter
<Zengol> Could someone tell me how to change the kicker icon?
<hunter_> oh men.. what now?
<Mamarok> hunter_: you can easily restore your sources.list
<tsimpson> there is an example sources.list in /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<Mamarok> but you should not stay logged in as root, rather use sudo instead, less problems...
<Mamarok> just my 2 ct
<hunter_> mkdir
<CQ> hello, I have a jaunty with a g45 chipset, and the HDMI shows as disconnected even though it is connected... it boots fine, I see teh Kubuntu splash boot screen, and the console, but then xrandr shows it disconnected... VGA is OK and correct. Any ideas?
<hunter_> well, su is also a problem
<Mamarok> hunter_: that's why Kubuntu uses sudo instead of su
<hunter_> if i type su then he ask me 4 pw.. but my normal pw is not working. always denied
<Pici> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<tsimpson> don't use su, use sudo
<hunter_> ok
<hunter_> E: Zeile 1 zu lang in der Quellliste /etc/apt/sources.list.
<hunter_> jesus...
<hunter_> to long now??
<tsimpson> hunter_: you may be more comfortable getting support in #ubuntu-de
<CQ> hunter su means su to root, it wants the root password. you probably want sudo
<maurizio> hi
<hunter_> sudo and then apt-get works, su and then pw, is not working
<tsimpson> don't use su
<CQ> hunter_: what are you trying to do? sudo apt-get update
<hunter_> yes
<maurizio> ehum...where's synaptic?
<hunter_> and now he is telling me that E: Zeile 1 zu lang in der Quellliste /etc/apt/sources.list.
<CQ> hunter: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list     and we can look at it if you give us the URL it returns.
<tsimpson> CQ: he can't install anything
<CQ> hunter_: ok, then paste your sources.list into a pastebin
<CQ> hunter_: or comment out line 77 with a '#' and then rerun sudo apt-get update
<tsimpson> CQ: he already deleted the entire file
<CQ> then how can the error in line 77 still be there?
<Mamarok> caching
<tsimpson> CQ: that was the error before he deleted it
<tsimpson> CQ: the error now is: Line 1 too long in the source list / etc / apt / sources.list.
<CQ> tsimpson: he's actively being helped in -de ...
<tsimpson> then lets just leave it
<Zengol> Is the command for openbox  sudo apt-get openbox?
<tsimpson> Zengol: either use "sudo apt-get install openbox" or just use a package manager
<Zengol> Ok.
<Zengol> I'd rather use Sudo.
<Zengol> I have had very little luck with the package manager's.
<tsimpson> sudo does not install packages
 * Mamarok wonders in which -de
<Zengol> I installed it before using Sudo, but i couldn't remember what the line was for it.
<tsimpson> if you want to know about a command, type in "man <command>", eg "man apt-get"
<tsimpson> that'll display the manual
<Zengol> Ok, it's installed.
<Zengol> Thank's man.
<Zengol> I will have to keep that in mind.
<beatzz> hello
<beatzz> having trouble with grub
<beatzz> "Missing operating system"
<beatzz> on start up
<beatzz> so i booted into live CD
<beatzz> now what?
<Ahmuck> what operating system?
<Ahmuck> beatzz: kubuntu
<beatzz> yes
<Ahmuck> kubuntu only ?
<beatzz> Windows XP / Kubuntu
<Ahmuck> kubuntu 9.04?
<beatzz> the owner of the laptop upgraded kubuntu to newest release
<beatzz> and dident like it
<Ahmuck> ur not the owner?
<beatzz> so she had me reinstall 8.04
<Ahmuck> ya, i like 8.04
<Ahmuck> i'm still at 8.04
<beatzz> (my recomendation as well)
<Ahmuck> kde3 is going to be around for a while
<beatzz> so i did so
<beatzz> using manual partion settings when it got to the partioner
<beatzz> during the install setup ya know?
<beatzz> and i picked the original partitions,  for / and swap
<beatzz> installed, and it threw some errors at me ( this was 2 days ago)
<Ahmuck> are you wanting to salvage anything on the desktop in windows xp or kubuntu?
<beatzz> so now when i start up, it shows CMOS, then go's to black screen saying "Missing operating system"
<Ahmuck> you did make a backup
<beatzz> i backed up all her files yes
<beatzz> but she wants to keep the windows side as is
<Ahmuck> you backed up windows side as well
<beatzz> no
<beatzz> i dident do anything to the windows partition
<beatzz> darnit
<beatzz> its still giving me the error
<beatzz> How do i salvage this?
<beatzz> Live CD?
<beatzz> I realy dont want to reinstall everything
<beatzz> i know its a problem with the bootloader
<beatzz> :/
<eagles0513875> beatzz: if you must and dont have the windows data backed up there is a way to recover it using get databack for ntfs or fat depending on the type of file system
<eagles0513875> you shouldnt have to though
<eagles0513875> if you reinstall linux and grub it should find windows partitions and use grub no problem#
<eagles0513875> we talking bout vista or xp that is duel booting
<beatzz> exactly
<eagles0513875> vista is different though
<beatzz> so how do i reinstall grub
<eagles0513875> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<beatzz> xp dual boot
<eagles0513875> never had that happened to me to be honest :( not much of a grubspert
<jamesjedimaster> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<eagles0513875> thanks sir jedi master
<beatzz> eagles0513875, i have all those links open
<beatzz> eagles0513875, will u go through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub with me?
<eagles0513875> beatzz: bout to head out the door :(
<Ahmuck> beatzz read the doc
<Ahmuck> first
<beatzz> becaue it dosent find /boot/grub/stage1 or /grub/stage1
<eagles0513875> beatzz: doc should tell ya everything step by step
<beatzz> eagles0513875, it dose, but im getting errors
<beatzz> i will try again i guess.
<Ahmuck> beatzz: read the docs
<eagles0513875> beatzz: there are others that can help
<beatzz> docs = ?
<beatzz> these web links?
<OxDeadC0de_> Is the a good media center app for kubuntu, better than elisa?
<beatzz> so what do i do when this docs dont help
<beatzz> when im doing them step for step
<Fieldy> !bash completion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bash completion
<sharkp> Hi
<paolo> hi
<sharkp> does anyone know how I can set the automount in my kubuntu?
<sharkp> i mean, the automount for, don't know, pen drive or similar
<invite> I have recently upgraded from intrepid to 9.04
<invite> I was used to set the brightness through
<invite> smartdimmer and it was working perfect
<invite> but now smartdimmer just don't work
<sharkp> does anyone can help me
<sharkp> ?
<invite> The nvidia drivers are installed and I have changed nothing meanwhile (apart from upgrading)
<invite> With the default brightness it's a pain to work !
<invite> have tried setting the colors/gamma with nvidia-settings but it still too bright!
<invite> has anybody got a similar issue?
<genii> invite: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvclock/+bug/363290
<genii> Bleh, left already
 * genii sips
<tade> hello
<tade> I just upgraded Kubuntu
<tade> and it came out to missing OS
<tade> any idea how to fix that?
<genii> tade: How did you upgrade it?
<tade> from Adept manager
<tade> I am guessing it has something to do with grub?
<genii> tade: Most likely, yes. Do you have other OS on there too?
<tade> no
<tade> just that
<genii> tade: OK. Are you on livecd right now?
<tade> yes
<genii> tade: Good :) Please use pastebin to show result of:  sudo fdisk -l        and: blkid
<genii> !paste | tade -  the pastebin address/info
<ubottu> tade -  the pastebin address/info: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tade> http://pastebin.ca/1423953
<genii> Reading
<genii> tade: Hm. That result shows only 1 drive which is a gigabyte size.
<sharkp> does anyone know how I can set the automount in my kubuntu?
<tade> right
<genii> tade: 1Gb is not enough room to install Kubuntu in.
<tade> genii
<tade> no I had a bigger hard drive
<tade> not sure w hy its not visible
<tade> may be its not mounted?
<sharkp> does anyone know how I can set the automount in my kubuntu?
<genii> tade: That it is not showing indicates some problem at a hardware level.
<tade> dev/sda1              72G   36G   33G  52% /mnt
<tade> using df -h
<tade> command
<genii> tade: Odd. It should also always show in:  sudo fdisk -l
<sharkp> ehy, thanks for the help
<sharkp> -.-
<tade> http://pastebin.ca/1423969
<tade> haha
<tade> If orgot sudo :)
<tade> my sorry
<tade> http://pastebin.ca/1423972
<tade> thats  fdisk with sudo :)
<genii> tade: Good. So you did not have any separate /boot partition it looks like.
<genii> tade: I suggest to follow the instructions for livecd at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<tade> genii: thanks
<tade> rebooting now
<tade> will update if it worked
<genii> OK
<yoshiy> Hello, is there any default keyboard combo which disables the keyboard?
<yoshiy> because it happened already twice in a week and i think it happens when i press shift or something... when i log out and log back everything works again
<yoshiy> when this happens the virtual keyboard kvkbd doesnt work too, so i think its not a bug or something
<phh> yoshiy: don't know, but it occurs often to me, i just have to do right mouse click on a window bar and click somewhere else
<phh> and it comes back
<yoshiy> phh: thanks i will try this next time it happen :)
<virk> hi
<tade> genii:
<tade> what is the link again
<tade> first try didn't work
<genii> tade:
<genii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/155408
<sharkp> does anyone know how I can set the automount in my kubuntu?
<genii> oops
<virk> does anyone know whether kde 4.3 will be available on kubuntu in short? I mean, will the first beta be around in some ppa or so?
<SHARIVAN> brasil brasil?
<Unksi> virk: would expect in a week or so at most, and yes in a ppa
<Unksi> !br | SHARIVAN
<ubottu> SHARIVAN: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<robin0800> virk: its there already
<genii> !grub | tade  first link:
<ubottu> tade  first link:: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<robin0800> Unksi: Its already on there site as of yesterday
<genii> Apologies on lag, work is ringing me every minute/every couple minutes here
<Unksi> robin0800: hmm, where?
<virk> robin0800: you mean it is already in a ppa?
<virk> if yes, where?
<tade> genii: thanks
<robin0800> Look in news
<Unksi> robin0800: i see only 4.2.3 in there? not 4.3?
<robin0800> http://www.kubuntu.org/month/2009/05
<Unksi> robin0800: i still see only 4.2.3 and karmic :p
<robin0800> Unksi: $.3 is months away!
<virk> robin0800: the first beta came out 2 days ago :)
<Unksi> yep :p
<virk> so I thought, beta might be found in some ppa yet?
<Unksi> its building atm
<Unksi> the buildfarm is has a queue of nearly 6000 packages though, so it will take a few days to clear that off..
<Unksi> *has a
<virk> owkey, that is quite a lot :)
<tade> anyone have any idea why updating my Kubuntu causes "Missing Operating System" message
<tade> and doesn't boot?
<Unksi> yeah, and thats for 64bit, 32bit has double..
<Unksi> tade: did you try to upgrade from earlier version?
<virk> ah, I see, good luck then :p
<tade> Unksi: yes I upgraded from earlier version using update manager
<Unksi> tade: ok, do you get a menu for choosing the operating system at all when it boots?
<tade> no
<tade> I only have one OS installed
<Unksi> do you even get a message that press esc to show the menu?
<tade> after bios it goes straight to Missing OS
<tade> yeah
<robin0800> Can we be clear what we are talking about 4..2.3 beta 1 is what has been released not 4.3
<Unksi> press esc and try if the safe mode boots
<tade> I thought may be its grub problem but not sure
<Unksi> robin0800: he said 4.3 so its the beta then as only beta of that is released :)
<genii> robin0800: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.3_Release_Schedule indicates otherwise than 4.2.3
<Unksi> sounds like grub configuration problem if it goes as far to go to grub
<genii> tade: Do you get at all the start of the GRUB ?
<Unksi> grah my english is awful today
<tade> genii nope
<genii> tade: When you are telling it where to install grub, are you telling it like: sda   or something more like sdaX where X is a partition n umber?
<genii> (because sdaX won't work)
<ninix> hi, I think my "automount" device  is disabled, how can I re-enable it ?
<robin0800> Unksi: Your right its obviously wrong on the Kubuntu site news
<Unksi> robin0800: wrong? it only speaks of the 4.2.3, and the repo it gives gives you 4.2.3 :)
<Unksi> there will probably be news about 4.3 when the repo for it is ready for use
<sere> does x11 use xorg.conf ...trying to get tvout with nvidia and the monitor is working but not tv anyone?
<tade> thanks guys..
<tade> my kubuntu is back
<tade> for some reason my boot order was reconfigured and it was booting from USB
<tade> first
<tade> :)
<robin0800> Unksi: It has just apeared 2 minutes ago Karmic Alpha 1
<Unksi> thats been there since yesterday :)
<sheytan_> Hi guys
<Unksi> unless you had a cached version of the page
<Unksi> hi sheytan_
<sheytan_> i was bored today so i made a mockup of kubuntu home page
<sheytan_> http://sheytan-files.xt.pl/kubuntuwww2-airbg.jpg
<sheytan_> check it out
<genii> tade: Glad to see you have resolved the issue
<tade> genii: is weird actually
<tade> I had a USB in the USB slot
<tade> and it wsa jsut booting from there
<tade> may be it had nothing to do with teh udate all along
<genii> Unksi and robin0800 et  al: From 2 days ago now - https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/71043
<genii> tade: On every system I have which has multiple drives which can boot, I also have in their respective menu.lst chainload entries for all the other drives. Comes in handy.
<Unksi> genii: yeah :)
<Unksi> looking its building pimlibs and widgets it might not take that many days ;)
<blck> does anyone have an mobillity radeon HD3470 X2?
<sheytan_> have a version without air wallpaper, too http://sheytan-files.xt.pl/kubuntuwww2-whitebg.jpg
<geobikas> can anyone help with laptop hp 6830s and audio on kubuntu?
<sere> anyone use tvout?
<geobikas> can anyone help with laptop hp 6830s and audio on kubuntu?
<geobikas> can anyone help with laptop hp 6830s and audio on kubuntu?
<Ahmuck> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sere> !TVOUT
<ubottu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<sere> anyone know if x11 uses xorg.conf anyone looks kinda empty
<Ahmuck> sere: that's actually a result of HAL and ubuntu dropped xorg.conf in 8.10 iirc, but stated they were going to put it back in 9.04 ?
<Ahmuck> <rumors>
<sere> ahmuck... any idea how do get tv out with nvidia if xorg.conf is dropped
<Dragnslcr> xorg.conf should still be used, it just doesn't need to have everything that can be detected automatically
<Dragnslcr> You should be able to add settings to the file
<Walzmyn> is there a way to use apt to search for package names?
<sere> Dragnslcr: oh ok ...ill continue to work on it then :/
<Dragnslcr> Walzmyn- apt-cache search
<Walzmyn> thanks
<sere> Dragnslcr:  will xorg.conf overide the default bs
<Ahmuck> i'm unable to play dvd's  any suggestions?
<genii> unski and robin0800 Reports right now I'm hearing of kde 4.3 in #ubuntu+1 is that they still right now have 80 or packages which they are still updating.
<Mamarok> Ahmuck: codecs missing probably
<Mamarok> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ahmuck> Mamarok: been there, done that
<Unksi> genii: ok
<Ahmuck> i keep getting "encrypted, blah blah"
<Mamarok> Ahmuck: oh, then maybe it's your DVD...
<Mamarok> the media itself I mean
<Ahmuck> nope, i've tried multple DVD's
<sheytan_> all 3 in one place, see it here: http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2009/05/strona-domowa-kubuntu-mockup.html
<Mamarok> Ahmuck: what application did you use?
<chris_> any fanny in here?
<Pici> chris_: excuse me?
<Ahmuck> vlc, kaffiene
<Mamarok> Ahmuck: vlc doesn't work? And you sure have all the codecs installed?
<Ahmuck> Mamarok: yes.  i've followed the instructions
<robin0800> Ahmuck: Have you installed the decription lib on vlc site
<Laeborg> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ahmuck> robin0800: description lib?
<robin0800> Ahmuck: http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.10/deb/
<Ahmuck> Unable to open 'dvd:///dev/scd0'
<Ahmuck> robin0800: installed
<somekool> anybody got a trouble with their kde 4.2 systray in kubuntu 9.04 ?
<sheytan_> somekool: what kind?
<somekool> sheytan_: systray icons from kde4 app are all black
<somekool> systray icons from gtk or kde3 app are all fine
<sheytan_> somekool: can you make a screeshot?
<wab> Ciao a tutti
<somekool> yes
<wab> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<somekool> http://imagebin.ca/view/Zk9N0M.html
<somekool> i was already using kde 4.2.2 in kubuntu 8.10 and i did not have this problem. problem appear after I upgraded to 9.04
<lovre> somekool: sorry, i didnt read before, can you repeat what is the problem?
<lovre> i cant find it
<Ahmuck> how odd, if i mount the drive, ie when kubuntu asks what to do with it, and then open kaffiene, it's not playing, but it's not giving an error either
<sheytan_> somekool: maybe try upgrade to 4.2.3
<somekool> sheytan_: i did.
<sheytan_> somekool: never saw somthing like that. ask on #kde
<somekool> lovre:  systray icons from kde4 app are all black; systray icons from gtk or kde3 app are all fine ; http://imagebin.ca/view/Zk9N0M.html ;
<lovre> somekool: do you use compiz?
<somekool> they will tell me to ask here. it was fine with 4.2.2+8.10 and it's broken with 4.2.2+9.04 & 4.2.3+9.04
<somekool> lovre: i use desktop effects from kwin but not compiz it self. i tried disabling it. it does not solve the problem
<sheytan_> somekool: maybe they will not.
<lovre> what is your graphics card, and do you have latest drivers installed?
<edoceo> I just moved to Jaunty - now my deskop (what was twin-view?) are split.
<edoceo> I want to get my main panel to stretch across both monitors
<edoceo> Also, my desktop widgets are specific to only one monitor - I was hoping to span both
<sheytan_> somekool: tray backup /home/user/.kde(4)/share/config/plasma*, then kill plasma, and start it again. will the problem be solved?
<sheytan_> try*
<Ahmuck> robin0800: Mamarok, thx for the help, i've decided to "chuck" the current install and do a new one
<Ahmuck> windows like
<Mamarok> Ahmuck: you give up very easily
<Ahmuck> not really.  it used to work, but now it doesn't
<Ahmuck> time is valuable
<Ahmuck> it's 20 min to a new install, and 20 hours for repair
<Mamarok> well, my time is too, that's why I don't spend it on Windows :)
<Ahmuck> *shrugs*, linux is becoming more like windows every day
<lovre> Ahmuck: not really
<Ahmuck> without the virurese
<Mamarok> ouch, that's a very bold statement!
<Ahmuck> ah, and without the software variety
<lovre> Ahmuck: dont let the looks fool you
<Mamarok> but then, it doesn't really belong here
<Ahmuck> *shrugs*, Mamarok it is what it is
<Mamarok> everybody has to value his/her own freedom
<edoceo> Should KDE4 be treating my two monitors as seperate "desktops"?
<somekool> edoceo: it does not for me
<edoceo> somekool: So you have a panel at the bottom (for example) that can span across both?
<somekool> sheytan_: well, I tried removing the systray multiple times which gets his config reset... but ... when you say to backup the config. do you mean to move it away as well to start fresh ?
<somekool> edoceo: no, I have a panel on each
<sere> edoceo : can i see your xorg.conf ....im working on setting my nvidia out w/ no luck :/
<somekool> edoceo: they are not separate desktops, but they are separate screen on a single desktop. it might depend on your video card driver and xorg config.
<edoceo> ~pb
<somekool> nvidia-settings does all the work for you
<sheytan_> somekool: yes, backup the old plasma's config files somewhere, then kill plasma, and start it again. if it will be ok with the systray, then you need to setup your desktop again, when not,  kill plasma, tehn copy back the backedup files and start plasma again
<edoceo> sere: its here: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/173241/
<sere> somekool: I have nvidia-settings but its not setting up my xorg.conf so im doing it manually
<sere> edoceo : thanks alot
<edoceo> Ok - my xorg.conf has a configuration of two monitors but they go to one "screen" - should I make two screens for X?
<somekool> sheytan_: same bug
<sheytan_> somekool: so it's not plasmas fault. what's graphics card do you have?
<somekool> nvidia
<sheytan_> somekool: driver version?
<kpenrose> What does it mean in the KDE software upgrade module when it says that there are "19 blocked updates"?
<somekool> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/m14ab1711   :: i believe the one in used is the latest, 1.80
<sheytan_> somekool: ok, so i'm using the same drivers, kubuntu 9.04(but clean install), and 4.2.3, an everything works fine
<somekool> sheytan_: kde desktop effects or compiz ?
<sheytan_> kde's default
<sheytan_> not compiz
<astrobear> i need you guys to help me badly
<astrobear> i can't install koffice and i absolutely need it
<astrobear> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<astrobear>   koffice: Depends: kformula (>= 1:1.6.3-6ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<sheytan_> somekool:i'm using kde scince 4.1 alpha and never saw something like that
<sheytan_> astrobear: kde4?
<astrobear> sheytan_: yes
<astrobear> dependency hell again
<sheytan_> astrobear: i don't think there's koffice for kde4 yet
<astrobear> something i was trying to avoid by reinstalling ubuntu
<sheytan_> or is it?
<astrobear> i don't care if it uses the kde4 backends or not i need that pdf import option so i can't start working on this document
<sheytan_> astrobear: try maybe openoffie?
<astrobear> anyway, when i tried apt-get install kformula... there were about 300 apps that are going to be removed just to install it
<astrobear> sheytan_: it doesn't have this feature
<sheytan_> astroboy: maybe there is an experimental repo for koffice. i'm new to kubuntu, too, so i don't know everything
<somekool> sheytan_: i am using it pretty much since early 4.0 and it is also the first time it happens to me
<sheytan_> somekool: as i said, did you ask on #kde?
<astrobear> i'm not very new, i'm quite an old fart
<astrobear> anyway, seems scribus edits pdfs without breaking my system
<somekool> sheytan_: i did some time ago, I guess I will try again
<somekool> first I am trying switching back to nvidia 1.73
 * somekool rebooting
<sheytan_> astrobear: i was using slackware for 3 years and sometimes it is ok to have a pkg manager that doesn't check deps.
<sheytan_> somekool: try :D
<sheytan_> astrobear: did you try that: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2-beta
<sheytan_> astrobear: or that: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2-rc
<rizha05> #bandung
<sheytan_> goind to sleep, bye guys
<gabe_> I need small hlp
<gabe_> how to mount ntfs partition on kubuntu 8.10?
<gabe_> last I use normal KDE file manager but now I cant.
<ralmar> Hey guys, up until a few days ago I used integrate ATI graphics on my pc, but I recently bought an ATI Radeon HD card. I put it in my pc and it worked fine on my main ubuntu user. However on my other limited account the graphics are off. If open firefox or any other program and try to scroll it gets choppy, its not smooth. Any ideas on how to fix it? Thanks
<lovre> erm, my plasma just crashed, i can only see windows, but not desktop or panel.. how do i restart plasma (or kwin im not sure whats causing this=
<Wunderkind> problems with kopete...
<Wunderkind> it appears to self-delete my accounts
<Wunderkind> then remembers them on a whim
<Wunderkind> can't figure out why
<astrobear> hmm
<astrobear> Errors were encountered while processing:
<astrobear>  /var/cache/apt/archives/koffice-data-kde4_1%3a1.9.98.5-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_all.deb
<astrobear> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<astrobear> error while installing koffice-kde4
<rmrfslash> KDE 4.3?
<rmrfslash> This is coming? (reading the headlines)
<Unksi> rmrfslash: building atm
<rmrfslash> Cool:)
<ikonia> !away > NvdH|Away
<ubottu> NvdH|Away, please see my private message
<sere> i get a black screen on my tv trying to use tvout but monitor works fine...here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/173271/ will someone please help
<robin0800> sere where are you?
<sere> usa
<sere> ntsc-m?
<robin0800> sere: s video output?
<sere> robin0800:  yessir
<hase> sagt mal wie bekomme ich den browser flashfähig bei mir kriege ich immer die  meldung Err. Abhängigkeit kann nicht erfüllt werden : libcurl3 ?
<robin0800> perhaps pastebin your xorg log file
<tdn> I have made global short cuts for two items in the K menu, but they do not work. How do I fix this?
<sere> robin0800: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173271/ ty :)
<nightdrever> whhats the best music player for ubuntu?
<cinex> kubuntu or ubuntu?
<nightdrever> and whats the best torrent downloader?
<nightdrever> ubuntu....well any that i can get to work
<carpii> youre on linux, things dont come in 'best' flavours. they come in 'try it and see which one i prefer' flavours
<cinex> for kde you have amarok, xmms (for music)
<cinex> ktorrent is good enough for me on the torrent sidwe
<cinex> side
<nightdrever> its just ive tried other ones and they are very slow
<carpii> yeah i like ktorrent but it does need restarting once in a while. possible mem leak or socket bug
<cinex> azueres (or its new name?) is good too
<cinex> if u want the advanced options
<nightdrever> i tried vuze seemed low also
<nightdrever> i mean utorrent worked way faster on xp
<robin0800> sere: Log file?
<nightdrever> trying to find a good linux equivalent
<sere> robin0800: one sec
<jussi01> nightdrever: ktorrent has been fantastic for me - have you enabled dht and opened the torrent ports?
<jussi01> (grab google for the ports opening, I dont remember)
<robin0800> nightdrever: Amule?
<m_> I just installed Kubuntu to run with win xp.  seems to be working good so far.  Anyone know of any good tutorial for linux?
<carpii> what aspect of linux?
<tdn> Why does global short cuts not work in 9.04? Is anyone else experiencing this?
<coolkourt> is there any way to fix the keyboard in Ubuntu that stops it from jumping around the text area
<carpii> tdn, yes i had same problem
<m_> every aspect.  I have not used it before.
<carpii> i think i told youj i had same problem a few days ago, too :p
<sere> robin0800: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173271/
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Time from Kubuntu 9.04 reaching the desktop until first "fatal" error: 2 minutes.
<carpii> tdn, i had to delete $HOME/.kde/share/.kde4/globalkeysrc or something
<carpii> and reassign them all from scratch
<coolkourt> ^ whats the difference between kubunt and ubunt
<sere> robin0800: did the xorg.conf look ok?
<carpii> it got real tedious because i had to do this every few boots
<tdn> carpii, what?!
<carpii> cool: kubuntu uses kde as default,. ubuntu uses gnome
<nightdrever> ok ive installed gnome
<carpii> tdn... thats only my findings
<tdn> carpii, that file does not exist on my system.
<nightdrever> was wondering how to change the items?
<carpii> tdn, its something similar. maybe the pasth is not exact
<coolkourt> ah, what about UNR what is the situation with that?
<carpii> tdn, its a waste of time anyway. they kept getting overwritten so i wouldnt waste your time
<carpii> its one reason why i oirdered a macbook this week
<carpii> and keeping my desktop on ubuntu 8.04 until hell freezes over
<tdn> carpii, what did you do then? Ditch Kubuntu alltogether?
<carpii> tdn, i still use kubuntu on dekstop, but i never upgraded to kde 4 on this
<carpii> all my problems started when i was stupid enough to upgrade to kde 4 on laptop :/
<tdn> carpii, ok.
<carpii> i was at a yahoo conference and laptop was crashing every 30 mins
<robin0800> sere: Yes think so Would still like to see Xorg log file to see what it thinks
<carpii> meanwhile everyone on macbooks was just laughing at me ;D
<tdn> carpii, I can imagine :(
<carpii> hehe
<sere> robin0800: that was it :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/173271/
<nightdrever> so does anyone know how to change gnome-do appearence?
<nightdrever> for different icons etc
<nightdrever> instead of a sound icon....id like an icon to pay music etc
<robin0800> sere: No it isn't that is the configuration file not the Xorg-0 Log file
<sere> robin0800: omg sorry
<sere> robin0800: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173280/ :P
<robin0800> sere: Did you see lines 212 & 213 WW They are warnings?
<sere> robin0800: i see ..should i use 215/216?
<robin0800> sere: Im not sure you have two graphic cards?
<sere> robin0800: no just one
<cjae> Hi, anyone know how to make the kde 4.2.3 panel put back to original w/o the use of  rm -rf ~/.kde, because I have many settings I would like to preserve, I forgot to put the lock widgets back on and now the time is huge and everything is too far right along the panel
<robin0800> sere: line 187 set virtual size to be one of the failing sizes as a starting point a restricted driver might be better if you need that size for tv out
<cjae> !panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<sere> robin0800: do u mean a restricted nvidia driver?
<robin0800> sere yes
<sere> robin0800: i can use 800x600 in windows would that make a difference?
<robin0800> sere: It depends what the tv wants
<sere> robin0800 i see
<sere> robin0800 where can i find these drivers
<robin0800> sere: Try google or they may be in the reopositrys
<sere> robin0800: i have the restricted drivers checked in the pkg manager but no luck
<sere> robin0800: brb switching to kde
<cjae> I need to make everything move back to the left of my panel so I can see what windows are open  http://www.picturepush.com/host.php?image=1729605
<cjae> it is the desktop on the left
#kubuntu 2009-05-16
<ign0ramus> cjae, you should be able to click the swirl on the far right and then slide icons along the panel
<Oceanwatcher> A real newbie question: How do you check how much RAM there is in a computer when you are running Kubuntu? Also, is there a good application for doing the "inventory" of a system? Something that can collect data about all hardware?
<Oceanwatcher> I know about a couple of applications like that for Windows, but have not got that far in Kubuntu yet.
<ign0ramus> Oceanwatcher, the "top" command will show you RAM, as well as the command "free -m It"
<cjae> ok what the widget called that does the mounting of removable media
<Oceanwatcher> ign0ramus: Thank you. Trying now.
<solifugus> wtf is ubuntu 9.04 code named as?
<cjae> it looks like a cd usb combo
<ign0ramus> solifugus, jaunty jackalope
<solifugus> (so i can figure which panda3d .dev file i need to download for it)
<solifugus> ah.. ok
<ign0ramus> cjae, device notifier?
<cjae> I think so thanks
<ign0ramus> cjae, that's the one that notifies when you plug in a flash drive, etc
<cjae> yes
<cjae> ok and the one that has workspace 1 2 3 4
<cjae> I would call it workspace switcher
<cjae> but...
<ign0ramus> cjae, is it 'pager'?
<cjae> oh that makes sense
<cjae>  thanks
<ign0ramus> cjae, i think its a counterintuitive name, but that's what it is :/
<cjae> ign0ramus, thanks for your help, I agree these are some not so easy to relate names
<ign0ramus> cjae, np. i still wish we could agree to call them 'plasmoids' instead of 'widgets', but oh well.
<cjae> wish there was a simple command that let you put this all back, without erasing most of .kde
<ign0ramus> cjae, well now that you know what they're all called, it shouldn't take more than a minute or two ;)
<Serpardum> Anyone alive in having some problems installing programs in kubuntu in VMWare
<cjae> yeah, should be able to
<Serpardum> I don't remember the comand to see running processes. thought it was pu but not
<cjae> ign0ramus, thanks again, would have taken me long time the other way : -)
<ign0ramus> cjae, happy to help :)
<mandingoceo> does any1 know what kernel i can upgrade to under 710 to get a xfx geforce 8200 mobo chipset recognized
<cjae> oh wait  I almost forgot lock the damn widgets again ... unreal
<Serpardum> I told it to install "Beneight a steel sky" then went off to work on someone elses computer.  came back it said there was problems.  I clicked on see details and nothing showed.  I click the game in programs and nothign happens
 * cjae hangs head
<Laeborg> I just brought a server from OVH with the 500GB USB Drive, but how can I see if the USB drive is plugged in ?
<phh> Laeborg: lsusub ?
<phh> lsusb*
<Laeborg> http://pastebin.com/mf7b3e20
<phh> mandingoceo: maybe just update the whole thing ...
<mandingoceo> thats the problem i cant
<mandingoceo> im running linuxmce on it
<phh> build the kernel by hand would be the easier way.
<Serpardum> Hmm..... changes ays Beneith-a-steel-sky  BROKEN (installed)
<mandingoceo> but the kernel that comes with 710 install doesnt support my chipset
<mandingoceo> im a noob so forgive me here but is there a patch i could just patch the kernel
<phh> no
<Serpardum> "Could  not commit changes - Adept Intaller"  There was an error commiting changes.  Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, most likely dependency issues... what happens if you do a "sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>" ?
<Serpardum> I"m unsintalling them right now.  It seems that one used an engine that wouldn't download.
<Serpardum> although it never gave me a message about that
<phh> mandingoceo: try the 0810 beta
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, that's why terminal is the best!
<mandingoceo> man i have been fighting that for the longest its just not solid enough yet
<Serpardum> ignoramus, I would tend to agree.
<phh> mandingoceo: then install it from a working and update the kernel by hand and then move the hard drive.
<mandingoceo> still pnp problems etc and the journal writes to the drives kills playback under 810
<Serpardum> Okahy, scumVM is broken
<Serpardum> I unintalled, tried to install the scumVM, get teh could not apply changes.  Hmm..
<Serpardum> so, what, I shoudl try to find out where scumVM comes from and reprot it?
<mandingoceo> phh u running lmce
<Serpardum> *report
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, it's most likely an issue on your side... best bet is to ask in their forums/chatroom etc
<Serpardum> Hmm.. seems it might be midi problems
<lessgov2007blogs> Hi everyone I have a question. I'm experiencing total freezes with Kubuntu Jaunty. I am thinking it could be from the way I was automounting my secondary hard disk, and having Amarok read this drive for my music collection. I added this to my fstab "/dev/sdb1 /home/haunted/40GB ext4 defaults 0 0" It did seem to read the hard disk very slow, can anyone tell me if this is wrong?
<ign0ramus> lessgov2007blogs, have you tried running the 'top' command to see what is taking up resources?
<phh> and/or iotop
<lessgov2007blogs> Yes, actually I have it running now. But, it hasm't froze up yet since I started lol.
<ign0ramus> lessgov2007blogs, well try reading/writing from the secondary HDD, and see if any processes go haywire
<ign0ramus> lessgov2007blogs, rebuild your collection or something
<lessgov2007blogs> I removed my automount, and it does read the hard disc a lot faster now. If it does not freeze, I'll add it again the same way and try to reproduce the lock up. My main question was what I added to the fstab, it was reading the drive very slowly, and I was thinking what I added was likely incorrect way of doing it?
<Serpardum> apt-get --help and man apt-get did not show me how to list hte application names (sudo apt-get build-dep ScummVM responded ScummVM wasn't in list )  How can I see applicaiton names?
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, 'sudo apt-get scummvm' then press tab key twice
<ign0ramus> * 'apt-get install'
<Serpardum> it was scummvm, nto ScummVM.  thx
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, case is important!
<Serpardum> Hmm.. build-dependencies for scummvm could not be satisfied.
<Serpardum> yes, but it was listed as ScummVM in Adept Installer
<Serpardum> Okahy, it keeps trying to install libflluidsynth1.   gotta find out what's wrong with that.  time to google I guess.
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, these are the dependencies i have listed for jaunty: http://rafb.net/p/4pNIDR21.html
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libfluidsynth1
<Serpardum> Okay, it's tryign to install libfluidsynthl, libfreebob0, libjack0, libjack0.100.0-0.  I cant' see why it won't in Adept Installer.  How do I find the problem?
<Serpardum> I"ll try apt-get one at a time I guess *shrug*
<Serpardum> I forgot the fun of linux :/
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, use 'build-dep' in terminal... see where there's an issue
<Serpardum> Nothing is EVER easy
<Whipper_> lol, its easy if u want it to be :)
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, at least in Linux you can see why a program won't install
<Serpardum> really?  Adept Installer isn't showing me.
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, use terminal!
<Serpardum> Adept Installer is working worst than Windows Installer in this case ^^
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: Some stuff must be easy
<lessgov2007blogs> Anyone else had total freeze ups trying to install hplip? I had to install from console with kdm stopped, otherwise it would lock the system up?
<Whipper_> yes
<Serpardum> Okay, lets see.  Libfluidsynthl: depends: libjack0.100.0-0 (>= 0.101.1) but it is not going to be installed
<lessgov2007blogs> No worries, it's working good for me. Just wondering if it was just my system or anyone elses.
<Whipper_> <ign0ramus> Serpardum, use terminal!
<Whipper_> isnt this "ubuntu" thing suppose to be GUI ?-)
<ign0ramus> Whipper_, it can be if you don't care what's happening and why
<Whipper_> hm.. or thats what they say on theur web-site :)
<Serpardum> whipper, that's what it says in terminal.  I guess the apt-get is wrong in that it tries to install 0.100.0-0 instaead of 0.101..0
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, "sudo apt-get install libjack0.100.0-0    libjack0.100.0-dev" doesn't work
<Whipper_> ign0ramus, i know, but if someone is newbie, then terminal is hard
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, oh no - that won't work
<lessgov2007blogs> Oh I do have another question... kpackagekit, it gives me an error, I can't remember exactly what it says, something along the lines of a time out, need to fork!, something like that. Anyone know what's with this?
<ign0ramus> Whipper_, in most cases, something a newbie wants can be done via gui
<Serpardum> ign0ramues.  It doesn't work, doesn't exist, yet libfluidsynth1 requires it
<Whipper_> ign0ramus, well.. not totally true with Kub904..
<Serpardum> so, scummvm is a bust.
<Serpardum> now gotta find out who to tell that it's borked
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, libfluidsynth1 requires "libjack-dev" & "libjack0.100.0-dev"
<Serpardum> Not according to my apt-get
<lessgov2007blogs> Okay, here's the error kpackagekit gives me. The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!
<Serpardum> and I did apt-get update
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, so what does "sudo apt-get build-dep libfluidsynth1" tell you?
<Serpardum> yeah, just did that and thinking about tryign that right now, although I did try to sudo apt-get install libfluidsynth1 and it told me it needed 0.101
<Serpardum> this one doens't give me version numbers.
<Serpardum> the following NEW packages will be installed:
<Serpardum> and it lists 3 lines worth
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, so if they install, you can install libfluidsynth1
<Serpardum> I think I have a dependancy of a dependancy inssue
<ign0ramus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/packagekit/+bug/272410 | lessgov2007blogs
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, aka "Dependency Hell"
<Serpardum> oh **** ""Media change: please insertr the disc labeled 'Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release amd64 (20071016.2)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter.
<Serpardum> since I downloaded a virtual desktop now I am in install hell
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, "kdesudo kate /apt/etc/sources.list" ... comment out the CD (probably the first entry) and do a "sudo apt-get update"
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: Ok lets fix your problem
<Daskreech_> what's up?
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, that should be "kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" ... my mistake
<Serpardum> getting errors in console about wrong uids and sources.list is coming up blanke.. oh
<Serpardum> better :D
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, the uid error always shows up... not sure why they never fixed that...
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, yup, now comment out the cd-rom entry
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, then "sudo apt-get update"
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, now try again.. it won't ask for the CD now
<Daskreech_> hi ign0ramus wha'ts the problem ?
<ign0ramus> Daskreech_, he's trying to install some package (a game, i think), but is having dependency issues
<Serpardum> okay, installing
<Serpardum> dang.  unable to fetch some archives
<ign0ramus> Daskreech_, he's trying to install via Adept, but Adept doesn't tell you very much
<Serpardum> let me try --fix-missing???
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: Ibex I assume?
<Serpardum> no clue what ibex is.
<ign0ramus> Gutsy, he's on.
<lessgov2007blogs> Does dpkg fetch packges?
<Daskreech_> Oh wow
<Daskreech_> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ign0ramus> yeah O_o
<Serpardum> I'm using 7.10
<Daskreech_> The repos for that have been shut off
<ign0ramus> Daskreech_, well, they've been moved to 'archive'
<Serpardum> lots of 404 errors :(
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, is there a reason to stay on 7.10? it's reached it's EOL and you'll probably have better luck installing packages on a supported version with working repos
<Serpardum> hopefully --fix-missing will fix it
<Serpardum> I looked at the directory and that was the most current?  I'm running virtual machine
<Serpardum> is there one > 7.10 vm?
<Serpardum> oooh, it might have finsihed
<Serpardum> okay, seems to be working  now
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, :)
<Serpardum> worked. ^^
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, and so you now see how terminal rules.
<Serpardum> yes, but in windows I wouldn't have to do this.  I'm not saying windows is better
<lessgov2007blogs> yep
<Serpardum> but it would be better if a l inux installer actualy worked without the user having to edit files, etc..
<Walzmyn> This is freaking ridiculous
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, no, you'd get a cryptic "not a valid win32 application", with no clues as to where to begin :)
<lessgov2007blogs> You can do the sources list through the package manager if I'm not mistaken.
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: you are on a distro where the servers have been shut off. :)
<Walzmyn> no matter what flavor of 9.04 I use, i get file system errors and have to fsck my drive. but I can't go back to 8.10
<ign0ramus> lessgov2007blogs, Serpardum: you can edit repos with package manager, yes.
<lessgov2007blogs> "The mouse has moved, please restart Windoze for the changed to take effect!"
<ign0ramus> lol
<lessgov2007blogs> I'd rather deal with linux bugs, than help fund Bill Gates the Eugenicist.
<Serpardum> There's still the most famous one of all.  Keyboard unplugged.  Press F1 to continue.
<ign0ramus> classic.
<lessgov2007blogs> lol
<Daskreech_> Walzmyn: you can't?
<Walzmyn> Daskreech_, reinstalled 8.10 twice and each time, after login i get a white screen
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, even trying to log in Failsafe X?
<lessgov2007blogs> Besides, this computer was originally a Windoze 2000 machine, but with Jaunty I out perform my mothers brand new Vista, with my old 900MHz AMD, and 384MB of ram. So there! lol
<Walzmyn> Daskreech_, i'd like to know why 9.04 is giving these filesystem errors
<Daskreech_> Walzmyn: When?
<Daskreech_> Walzmyn: Did you run a safemontools test on the drive ?
<Walzmyn> Daskreech_, my 1yr old has climbed in my lap. I'll be back in a few
 * Daskreech_ waves at lil Walzmyn
<Serpardum> I know that it was possible in suse to upgrade linux live downloading
<Serpardum> can yu with kubunuu?
<Serpardum> *kubuntu
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, what do you want to do?
<vermin> why doesent kubuntu have opera web browser ?
<lessgov2007blogs> Okay folks, I'll return if I can get this booger to freeze up again. http://lessgov2007.blogspot.com/
<Serpardum> get kubuntu ugraded in my virtual machine
<ign0ramus> vermin, you can install opera... i don't think it's in the repos, though
<Walzmyn> vermin are you running 64 bit?
<Walzmyn> Daskreech_, I did not run safemontools on the drive
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: Hmm ? You mean upgrade to a new Kubunt ?
<cjae> vermin, they have distro specific at their site
<Serpardum> I'm actually running kubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.vmx inside of vista
<Daskreech_> !opera | vermin
<ubottu> vermin: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Serpardum> vista is horrible btw
<Walzmyn> Daskreech_, i did a mem test and i've done the e2fsck or whatever that command is (have to look it up) on the drive
<Daskreech_> !upgrade  | Serpardum
<ubottu> Serpardum: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, you should be able to "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ... beware of breakage when upgrading!
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: Do you particularly want KDE3 ?
<Serpardum> since it's new install  dont' care
<Serpardum> I jsut want linux to be honest
 * Daskreech_ hits ign0ramus with a broom
<Daskreech_> do-update-manager
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: Where did you get the install from?
<Serpardum> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade didnt' come back with anythign
<Walzmyn> linux to be honest? what's that mean?
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, try what Daskreech_ said.
<ign0ramus> and watch out for his broom!
<Serpardum> dskreeck: I downloaded a .zip file, exstracted the .vmx to a directorym, ran that in VMWare player.  that was my total install
<Serpardum> I look at the directory I downloaed teh .vmx to and I see new files there.
<Serpardum> it's a virtual linux I guess.  virtual machine
 * Walzmyn shudders at linux being in an exe
<Serpardum> well, I have to support window users for things
<Serpardum> and the one thing linux can't do is games
<ign0ramus> woot! xorg-edgers PPA just updated!
<Serpardum> I mean there just ain't that many for linux
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: oh wow.. ok
<Serpardum> unless you run virtual machine for windows in linux
<Walzmyn> actually linux can do games quite well. The drivers we're left with can't
<Serpardum> this is actually runnign rather well
<Serpardum> actually wurm works in linux
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: There are hundreds of games for linux. There are not a lot of commercial games
<ign0ramus> tux racer is surprisingly addictive
<Serpardum> yeah, I've played most of those games
<Walzmyn> linux uses much less resources whan winders so it'll run better virtual than winders
<Walzmyn> Serpardum, does have a point. I miss Civ 4 and Diablo II
<Serpardum> I acutaly had another box I was goign to install linux to but gave it to a friend, but it died
<Daskreech_> Diablo II works in Linux
 * Serpardum glances over at his Diablo I disk and whistles tunelessly
<Daskreech_> Most blizzard games do
<moi> hallo!
<Walzmyn> Here's a secret though - blizzard writes their games in linux
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, SHHH!!!
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Serpardum> I've heard that MacOS runs on linux/unix
<Walzmyn> or, rather on linux boxes, they're still written for winders
<Daskreech_> Walzmyn: Yeah that helps us how? :-)
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, Macs run on a version of BSD which is Unix-based
<Walzmyn> the core of OSX is from BSD Unix, with their GUI on top
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, different than "Linux", though
<Serpardum> nothign Daskreech_
<Walzmyn> Daskreech_, well, it dosen't relaly help. but it does give hope
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: When that's done try sudo do-release-upgrade
<Serpardum> Daskreech_: : no files ther eto find.  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Walzmyn> Serpardum, does the virtual machine have 'net access?
<Serpardum> tryign that
<ign0ramus> d'oh!
<Serpardum> I"m on the virtual machine here so I hope so ^^
<Serpardum> it's reading stuff
<Serpardum> lets find out what happens ^^
<Walzmyn> Serpardum, ok. t'was just checking
<Serpardum> thjis would be cool if it works without tryign to overwrite my MBR
<Walzmyn> Daskreech_, you have any idea what I can do about my filesystem errors?
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, get your drive checked would be a good start
<Walzmyn> Daskreech_, there's a bug on launchpad where a couple other people are having hte same trouble
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, does it matter if you try ext3 or ext4?
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus, i've done the fsck check, what else?
<Serpardum> Hmm.. installing linux-headers-2.6.24-16 as dep of linux headers-2.6.24-16-generic.  looking good
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus, when i upgraded it was ext3, i've used ext4 on all the reinstalls
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus, same results
<Daskreech_> Walzmyn: what is the error?
<Walzmyn> slowly apps stop working, then when i restart i'm told the FS is currpted and i need to fsck.
<Walzmyn> When I fsck I will get a thousand errors
<Walzmyn> Sometimes it's a thousand in / and a few in /home, sometimes reversed
<Daskreech_> Walzmyn: do you have that log?
<Walzmyn> Daskreech_, of the fsck results?
<Serpardum> Has there been any more talk about writing the linux core in c++?
<Daskreech_> yes
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: always
<Daskreech_> Answer is always the same
<tekteen> Serpardum, you shouldn't :-P
<Serpardum> new is a pain
<Daskreech_> Go and do it and stop bothering us
<Serpardum> it's all because of c++'s memory managment that makes it hard, I know
<Walzmyn> Daskreech_, i've still got the terminal window open (i'm on live cd) I guess i can copy paste it
<Serpardum> Wait, is that the answer now?  Go ahead and write it in c++ and quit bugging us?  that has changed
<Daskreech_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: :-)
<Serpardum> If that's the official answer now I might start working on it ^^
<Walzmyn> Daskreech_, yeah, i'm working on it.
<Sevenhill> hello
<Sevenhill> how can i change my 9.04 to 9.10 without reinstalling ?
<Walzmyn> Daskreech_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/173335/      That wasn't all of it. It didn't go all the way back to the beginning
<Daskreech_> !upgrade | Sevenhill
<ubottu> Sevenhill: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, well the good news is your "Y" key works well :P
<Daskreech_> Walzmyn: you have a live CD ?
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus, it's been getting a lot of work this week. i've been though this a dozen times now
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, O_o
<Walzmyn> Daskreech_, i'm on an Xubuntu one right now
<Walzmyn> Daskreech_, i was tring different flavors to see if the problem was KDE
<Daskreech_> Walzmyn: install smartmontools
<Sevenhill> Daskreech_: but there isn't any info for 9.04 -> 9.10 in those pages
<Walzmyn> Daskreech_, how?
<Serpardum> I wonder if your hard drive is flakey Walzmyn
<Walzmyn> Serpardum, that e2fsck (is that the right command?) said everyting was fine
<Daskreech_> Sevenhill: Duh. 9.10 :-) Why do you want to run 9.10 ?
<Daskreech_> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 322 kB, installed size 804 kB
<Walzmyn> Serpardum, everything was working fine before i tried to upgrade, and winders is running just fine (damnit)
<Walzmyn> Daskreech_, how do i install that while i'm running a live cd?
<Daskreech_> Walzmyn: fsck doesn't check the drive it checks the filesystem.
<Daskreech_> Walzmyn: same way you install when you are not using the liv Cd
<Walzmyn> huh
<Sevenhill> Daskreech_: because of intel video driver problems in 2.6.28 and i'm a newbei kde developer and i need some newer versions of libraries ( such as  boost 1.3.5 )
<Walzmyn> Where's it installing them?
<Daskreech_> Sevenhill: can I assume this is a spare machine that can be screwed up ?
<Sevenhill> Daskreech_: i got my /home directory in a diffrent partition if you ask that
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, into memory, i would assume.
<wereami> HEllo everyone
<Sevenhill> Daskreech_:  so reinstalling new verion (9.10) won't delete any of my files including my kde-trunk but i'm a bit lazy to reinstall it :) thats the why i'm asking if there is a way to just upgrade it via apt-get or someother things
<Walzmyn> Daskreech_, it's installed
<Daskreech_> Walzmyn: open a konsole and run it on the hard drive
<wereami> I am new to linux (ubuntu) Running Kubuntu 9.0.4, I have found some stuff on the net like tutorials and it seems they all expect you have some knowledge of linux. is there a site with more newbie type info.
<Walzmyn> Daskreech_, smartmontools /dev/sda3  ???
<ign0ramus> wereami, the (k)ubuntuforums, and here!
<Daskreech_> Sevenhill: Honestly asking that question disqualifies you from running 9.10 currently I wouldn't suggest you run it on your main machine
<wereami> sorry for the lame question but thank ignor
<Walzmyn> wereami, not a lame questoin, we all had to learn
<Daskreech_> wereami: And here. We can answer newb questions awell
<Daskreech_> Sevenhill: No offence
<wereami> just a bit rough from running windows my whole life
<Daskreech_> wereami: IT is hard we understand
<Walzmyn> Daskreech_, $smartmontools is not a valid command, how do you call this thing?
<Daskreech_> CDDW
<ign0ramus> wereami, i feel for you.  i migrated 2 years ago
<Serpardum> wereami: You'll find in all linux places a lot of people seem contemptuos of people who don't know linux.  They're really not, they may seem that way, and you just have to deal with it :D
<Daskreech_> Walzmyn: type smart and press tab twice
<Sevenhill> Daskreech_: i have to install it :) otherwise i all need to compile some of libraries by manual and that makes all things mess
<wereami> yah thats not a big issue. I am the same way with things I am fluent with also
 * Serpardum shudders at tyring to compile libraries manually
<Daskreech_> Sevenhill: ok You do understand that it's broken right?
<Serpardum> I tried compling debian one time.  I still have nightmares about that.
<Sevenhill> Daskreech_: sure i'm using linux to live with bugs :)
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, even gentoo now has a cute little installer... times have changed
<Daskreech_> Sevenhill: can you survive without X ?
<Daskreech_> for say two weeks?
<Serpardum> I started on redhat years ago
<Serpardum> before that I learned unix in a school
<ign0ramus> Daskreech_, trying to develop for kde would be a little tough without X, wouldn't you say?
<Serpardum> before that was DOS 2.0
<Daskreech_> ign0ramus: not always
<Serpardum> before that IBMOS
<Serpardum> before that wang basic ^^
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, you been around :)
<Sevenhill> Daskreech_: i can survive but i couldn't test my code without X :)
<Serpardum> I got lucky, lived a block from a community college that let a 10 year old kid in their computer room
<Daskreech_> Sevenhill: then run sudo do-release-upgrade -d and note that you were warned
 * ign0ramus plays ominous music
<Walzmyn> Daskreech_, this thing is spitting out a lot of info, but there's nothing marked in the fail column
<Sevenhill> by the way what is the problem about X in 9.10 ?
<Daskreech_> Walzmyn: that's good so far
<Daskreech_> Sevenhill: I don't know but history says there will be one in about 3 weeks
<wereami> someone here help with a newb issue I am assuming
<nightdrever> ok, I have a SIS graphics card installed on my pc how do i know which model it is?
<wereami> Trash won't let me put stuff in it. says the trash is to full
<wereami> there a quick fix for this
<Sevenhill> nightdrever: try lspci
<nightdrever> seven hill how do i do that?
<Serpardum> download complete.  hope the upgrade works ^^
<Sevenhill> press alt+f2 and type konsole
<Sevenhill> in konsole type lspci
<nightdrever> no such file or directory
<nightdrever> i have a SIS mirage graphics card....worked fine in windows
<nightdrever> what to know if i can get it to work in lkinux
<Daskreech_> wereami: I assume you have space on the drive?
<wereami> plenty of space
<wereami> I am running kubuntu 9.0.4 if that matters
<Daskreech_> nightdrever: sudo lshw -C video
<Sevenhill> wereami:  in dolphin find configure dolphin  under settings menu
<Sevenhill> wereami: in configure part of dolphin there is trash part
<Daskreech_> wereami: its 9.04 :)
<wereami> sorry
<wereami> typo
<nightdrever>   *-display UNCLAIMED
<nightdrever>        description: VGA compatible controller
<nightdrever>        product: 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<nightdrever>        vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
<nightdrever>        physical id: 0
<nightdrever>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<Sevenhill> wereami:  in that part the default space for trash is %10
<wereami> I am very new to linux
<nightdrever>        version: 00
<Daskreech_> wereami: The first number is the year the second is the month it came out
<nightdrever>        width: 32 bits
<nightdrever>        clock: 66MHz
<nightdrever>        capabilities: pm agp agp-3.0 cap_list
<nightdrever>        configuration: latency=0
<Daskreech_> nightdrever: Stop
<nightdrever> dunno how to get it to work?
<Daskreech_> !paste | nightdrever
<nightdrever> sorry
<ubottu> nightdrever: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daskreech_> !sis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis
<Daskreech_> wereami: that's fine :)
<Sevenhill> wereami: in there ( in configure of dolphin) the trash size is %10 of freesize
<Sevenhill> make it bigger
<Daskreech_> Ah that might be it
<Sevenhill> wereami:  or unclick the "Limit to maximum size" option
<wereami> cool
<wereami> worked
<wereami> sorry again for the newb question
<Sevenhill> by the way i hate to use trash, i prefer to use "shift delete" :D
<wereami> One more thing if I can bother you
<ign0ramus> wereami, don't feel bad for learning :)
<wereami> newb site for new linux users
<Daskreech_> nightdrever: laptop?
<Sevenhill> wereami:  if you order a beer to us sure you can ask :)
<wereami> I would rather read than bug people for answers
<wereami> Appreciate it guys
<Serpardum> wereami: linux is an OS, there is just so much
<wereami> I have been to many windows channles foir help in the past and never got such a quick response without being call a lamer or some trash
<ign0ramus> wereami, many 'ubuntu' blogs either don't tell you what any of the commands mean, or many times have bad info.
<Daskreech_> !forums
<wereami> thats myt whole thing
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Daskreech_> Hmm
<ign0ramus> wereami, i think it's best to ask here, where at least Daskreech_ can hit me with a broom when he has a better alternative :)
<Serpardum> what you may want to do sometime is ls /bin
<wereami> it is all for people with some knowledge of linux
<Serpardum> then man all those files
<Serpardum> then ls /usr/bin
<Serpardum> and man those
<Serpardum> those are the commands
 * Daskreech_ brandishes his broom and kakkles
<Serpardum> man stands for "MANual" although they're usually out of date and hard to read
<Daskreech_> !commands | wereami
<ubottu> wereami: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ign0ramus> wereami, here's a handy reference guide (.pdf) http://files.fosswire.com/2008/04/ubunturef.pdf
<wereami> yah, I have been using it for apt-get
<Zxcvb> any quick tips for someone used to slackware?
<Walzmyn> or hit alt-F2 and type konsole
<wereami> some small things
<wereami> still trying to get this installation from tar ball stuff down
<Walzmyn> Zxcvb if you've been running slack, this should all be a cake walk
<Daskreech_> Zxcvb: the commands are mostly the same apt pretty much rules. Sorry we aren't hardcore enough
<Sevenhill> wereami: in Linux you will get responses most of times like " RTFM "
<Daskreech_> wereami: What are you installing from source ?
<Sevenhill> wereami:  do you know that it means "RTFM" ?
<Walzmyn> wereami, why are you installing something from a tarball?
<wereami> No, not sure what it means
<ign0ramus> Sevenhill, i've never seen anyone here ever say that (without getting kicked)
<Walzmyn> read the Fin' manual
<wereami> well I have installed second life for my wife
<Daskreech_> read the fine manual
<wereami> from open source
<wereami> tar ball
<wereami> sorry
<Daskreech_> Ah right :-)
<Daskreech_> I don't know if that's in the ubuntu repos :)
<Serpardum> ahh, wtf?  :(  quote: Sorry, the all-new Yahoo! Mail does not support your browser.
<Sevenhill> ign0ramus: i'm saying just linux facts :D
<Walzmyn> Serpardum, what you get for using yahoo mail
<wereami> just alot to un learn
<ign0ramus> Sevenhill, those are debian/slack responses ;)
<Serpardum> I use yahoo mail, I use google mail, I use exhange
<Serpardum> *exchange
<Serpardum> I've used many mail readers.
<Daskreech_> nightdrever: Still here?
<Sevenhill> ign0ramus: :) for me debian = (k,x)ubuntu
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, you can always try old Yahoo, or change browser id
<ign0ramus> Sevenhill, in some respects yes, but in attitude towards n00bs, not even close
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: If you have firefox you can pretty much ignore that and use it anyway of course
<Serpardum> upgraded iddn't work.
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: What did it do?
<ubuntu_> yes
<Walzmyn> I still find it rather amazing the things i'm able to do with a live CD
<Serpardum> "Down downloaded.   A fatal error occured.  Please report..."
<Serpardum> *Done
<ubuntu_> sou portunal
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: What was the error?
<Daskreech_> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ubuntu_> legal
<Serpardum> lets see..
<ubuntu_> me desculpa
<ubuntu_> eu sou novo
<Serpardum> file "/tmp/yada yada/DistUpgradeController.py
<Serpardum> line 1585 in ...
<Serpardum> wait, most recent last.  .... hmm
<Serpardum> okay, top of list is the first error then
<Serpardum> so hardy line 60 app.run()
<Serpardum> self.fullUpgrade() in DistUpgradeController.py line 1585
<Daskreech_> !br | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Serpardum> maybe I"ll just post the logs in pasteing bin
<Daskreech_> thanks :)
<Serpardum> let me type here so I remember them.  /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log  /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<nightdrever> darkreech im here
<nightdrever> i dont know how to set up my graphics card
<Serpardum> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Serpardum> apt.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173347/
<Serpardum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/173348/
<ubuntu_> eu nao estou vendo esta comunidade amigo poderia me dar um help?
<Daskreech_> nightdrever: You have no video ?
<nightdrever> yes
<Serpardum> the main.log seems to give the error best
<nightdrever> i have video card
<nightdrever> a sis one
<nightdrever> dunno how to get it working
<Daskreech_> ubuntu_: escrever /join #ubunt-br
<Daskreech_> ubuntu_: escrever /join #ubuntu-br
<Daskreech_> nightdrever: I'm asking why are you saying it's not working? You get no video at all ?
<Serpardum> remember I"m running in vm so that might be why
<ncfi1013__> does anybody here own an ipod?
<nightdrever> i get video.....bit i cant evan use compiz fusion
<nightdrever> in appearence....visual effect have to be none
<Serpardum> Oh ****
<Serpardum> fairly obvious from last line in file.
<Serpardum> OSError: [Errno 12] Cannot allocate memory
<ign0ramus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/154493
<nightdrever> product: 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter....any ideas?
<Daskreech_> nightdrever: You probably won't be able to with a Sis video card Sis removed all 3D from their linux drivers a few years ago
<nightdrever> display UNCLAIMED
<nightdrever> hmm
<nightdrever> :-(
<Daskreech_> nightdrever: There is a project ongoing to write FOSS ones but it's not quite there yet
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i'm new to linux and have a problem and that is: there are multiple desktops (workspace), the aplications that are running on desktop 1 and are visible on other desktops; how can i resolve this?
<Walzmyn> mimiloon, what do you mean th4ey are visiable on the other desktops?
<Sevenhill> Daskreech_: http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/index.php?page=Downloads
<Serpardum> quote: exits due to an out of memory error when trying to spawn a thread. This low memory condition is caused by an infinite loop in the "doUpdate()" method in the DistUpgradeControler class
<Serpardum> which was in fact in the call list
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: hmm ok so how much memory does the VM have?
<Serpardum> no, that's not the problem
<Serpardum> there is an infinate loop in the upgrade
<Serpardum> that keeps tryign to run a process in a thread
<Serpardum> infinatley
<Serpardum> runs out of memory evnetuall
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: ok try sudo apt-get -f install
<Serpardum> reading about it
<Serpardum> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/154493
<Walzmyn> Serpardum, why don't you just DL a new CD and install it in the virtual machine?
<Sevenhill> nightdrever: http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/index.php?page=Downloads
<Serpardum> because I have vmplayer
<Serpardum> nto vmserver
<Serpardum> vmplayuer runs already ... compiled? .. vm machines
<Daskreech_> packaged
<hagabaka> you can download the CD and upgrade from CD
<Serpardum> ahh, I see al ink to a gutsy.gar.gz that's the patch
<Serpardum> then I can run dist-upgrade.py
<Serpardum> let me give the patch a try
<Serpardum> dreak.  404 error
<Daskreech_> where is it trying to contact?
<mimiloon> Walzmyn: i mean: i have tried gnome and the aplications that are visible in one workspace aren't visible in other workspace but in kubuntu 9.04, when i switch the workspace, the applications are minimized but i can still see the applications that are opened in the bottom on the system tray in other workspace
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, check the very last post
<Daskreech_> mimiloon: You can turn that off
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, nvm... they just attached logs in a tar.gz file
<Serpardum> (I also just realized I misspelled the patch name. Oh well.)
<Serpardum> duh.  he misspelled the dl name, no wonder 404 ^^
<mimiloon> Daskreech_: can you please tell me how because i'm new to linux
<Serpardum> nope, still 404
<Walzmyn> mimiloon, you mean on the taskbar, not in the actuall workspace?
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, it's probably been removed because 7.10 is no longer supported :(  see: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Walzmyn> mimiloon, there was a setting in KDE3 - it was not tehre the last time i looked in KDE4, but it may have been added.
<Serpardum> how do I apply a .patch file?
<Serpardum> n/m patch command
<mimiloon> Walzmyn: the programs that are shown in the taskbar appear in all workspace
<MaineTim> mimiloon: right-click on the task bar in the blank spot next to or between the program icons, and select "Task Manager Settings".
<Sevenhill> Daskreech_: 746 upgraded, 93 newly installed, 6 to remove , Need to get 610MB of archives. :) with my connection it is impossible to download
<Daskreech_> Sevenhill: honestly a clean install is in almost all ways a better bet than an upgrade
<Daskreech_> Esp if you have bandwidth issues
<nazgul> buenas noches, saludos a todos
<Daskreech_> Hola
<Daskreech_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Sevenhill> Daskreech_: you are right, i need to visit my university to download new iso and make some updates
<Daskreech_> Sevenhill: Get a daily CD
<Serpardum> GAH
<mimiloon> MaineTim, and everybody: thanks alot, it given me a headache; maybe this is a bug because it was setup like that by default when i installed kubuntu
<Serpardum> The original tmp file is gone
<Serpardum> so I have the patch, but no file to patch it to.  let me read. *sigh*
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/
<Serpardum> Annnnnd gutsy disto doesn't exist anymore
<Serpardum> remember what I said?  In linux nothing is EVER easy ^^
<Sevenhill> Serpardum: except broking your own system :)
<Serpardum> lol  found the tmp dir anyway
<Serpardum> okay, misght still be ablet o do this
<astromme_laptop> Is there a ppa with Amarok 2.1b2 hiding around anywhere that folks know of?
<epimeth> sooooooo.... who else is as impressed by 9.04 as I am? :-)
 * astromme_laptop is happy with it. Much happier than he was with 8.10
<epimeth> astromme_laptop: I think neon has it....
<Sevenhill> Daskreech_: at least i can download iso image via ssh with 16.03 MB/s on my university account :D
<Daskreech_> astromme_laptop: yesssssish
<epimeth> astromme_laptop: http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/482 it is the amarok nightlies, actually
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is it possible to connect to a Cisco VPN in Kubuntu?
<epimeth> CoJaBo-Aztec: yes but for me it was buggy... I had to download the gnome packages, too.  This was back in gutsy tho so it might be improved?
<Serpardum> Okay, well, the patch file is broken, stupid things like missspelling controller with one l
<Serpardum> other things I can't figure out since the patch is rejecting it
<Serpardum> maybe I can download kubunto .iso and upgrade from that?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> epimeth: I guess not. The text entry fields in Jaunty are not even functional!?
<Serpardum> let me try "rebooting" and see what happens
<epimeth> CoJaBo-Aztec: let me see...
<astromme_laptop> epimeth: hmm, I guess neon works. One issue is that it is completely separate from my normal kde
<astromme_laptop> i.e. doesn't follow the theme, etc..
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Theres an option right in networkmanager, why put it there if it does nothing?
<Serpardum> oh wtf, it changed my password I set?
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: you can
<astromme_laptop> CoJaBo-Aztec: The NM widget in Jaunty was pulled from the kde playground code repository
<epimeth> astromme_laptop: oh?  what do you mean?
<astromme_laptop> It is totally feasable that it might contain completely unfinished features, unfortunately
<Serpardum> Okay, I"ll have ot wipe this one, copy the virtual machine again, reboot, download the iso, upgrade
<Serpardum> see you on teh flipside
<epimeth> Serpardum: adios
<astromme_laptop> epimeth: I was just curious if there was one that replaced the current amarok package, all that. But it's right, this will do. Thanks :)
 * astromme_laptop wishes him good luck
<epimeth> ahh... kay :-)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> astromme_laptop: Any chance this trend will end in future versions?
<epimeth> CoJaBo-Aztec: did you install the cisco package?
<astromme_laptop> CoJaBo-Aztec: yes. I hear murmurs of kubuntu pushing an updated version in jaunty-updates or something like that
<epimeth> They are brining back KNetworkManager?  I thought we were sticking with the new plasmid?
<astromme_laptop> CoJaBo-Aztec: And the widget itself will move out of playground in the future (not sure of a timeframe) in which case it will be held to higher quality standards
<CoJaBo-Aztec> epimeth: No, just saw the option right in network manager, just assumed it would work. Guess thats yet another thing I need to put in a Windows VM?
<astromme_laptop> epimeth: no, iirc we're sticking with the plasmoid (widget). It's just called the Network Management (NM) plasmoid
<astromme_laptop> CoJaBo-Aztec: There is an experimental package that might have support
<epimeth> CoJaBo-Aztec: ??? cisco isn't installed by default tho... at least not for me!  Did you upgrade or fresh install?
<astromme_laptop> CoJaBo-Aztec: actually, it's the cisco vpn? I should try that, I'm running it from sources
<astromme_laptop> CoJaBo-Aztec: VPNC or OpenVPN?
<epimeth> oh...lol... vpnc.... my bad :-)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> astromme_laptop: VPNC, the one that lists a "Cisco VPN" option in its non-functional config screen.
<epimeth> CoJaBo-Aztec: do you want to give me the login info so I can test?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ...
<epimeth> I can enter info just fine
<astromme_laptop> wtf
<astromme_laptop> don't give your info
<CoJaBo-Aztec> epimeth: Does it save it?
<astromme_laptop> CoJaBo-Aztec: do you mean in the "Optional Information" tab? Some fields are always greyed out for me
<CoJaBo-Aztec> astromme_laptop: Required info does not save, and optional info cannot be entered.
<epimeth> of course I'll *understand* if you don't give me the info, I just don't know of any VPN I can test with!
<CoJaBo-Aztec> epimeth: Put in fake info, and see if it is still there when you click edit again. Also see if the optional info can be entered.
<astromme_laptop> CoJaBo-Aztec: not saved here. Looks like an unimplemented feature, sorry :(
<CoJaBo-Aztec> So why leave it there for release?
<astromme_laptop> CoJaBo-Aztec: Well, the applet hasn't been released by its developer, so it's fine that it's in from his perspective I'm sure
<astromme_laptop> And Kubuntu didn't remove it
<astromme_laptop> so I guess in a way the kubuntu devs could have edited the applet to remove that screen
<Serpardum> Do I want the Desktop CD or the Live CD?
<astromme_laptop> which might have been the right idea, but it didn't happen. dunno
<epimeth> CoJaBo-Aztec: yea, it looks like VPNC is still not supported in kubuntu... however, if it works like it did in prior versions then you just have to install the gnome network manager and when you save the info there you will be able to connect through the kubuntu one
<Serpardum> I need to upgrade inside of kubuntu itself
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: either works? Live CD is probably what you want if you don't have lvm, raid
<astromme_laptop> oh
<astromme_laptop> hmm
<astromme_laptop> that might be alternate cd
<epimeth> Serpardum: if you are already installed why don't you just upgrade straight from the repos?  you don't need to download the disk again.....
<epimeth> also, I prefer the alternate cd myself
<Serpardum> epimeth: the repos are broken, tried that
<astromme_laptop> ?
<Serpardum> its becasue of the version I'm upgrading from
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Lots of things are broken :/
<Serpardum> the scripts are fuxored
<astromme_laptop> How are the repos broken?
<astromme_laptop> What are you upgrading from?
<Serpardum> 7.soemthing
<Serpardum> hang on
<Serpardum> 7.10 virtual machine
<epimeth> what scripts are fubared?
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: The desktop CD is the live CD you want the Server CD
<Serpardum> .. um
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: or the alternate CD
<Serpardum> kay, cause the alternative is what I"m dling
<Serpardum> so that's right?
<Daskreech_> Yes
<Daskreech_> Which version ?
<Serpardum> kay.
<Serpardum> 9.04
<Daskreech_> >_<
<Serpardum> that's latest and greatest, right?
<Daskreech_> That's going to break some stuf
<Serpardum> other than alpha
<Daskreech_> Yeah
<Serpardum> what does it break?
<Daskreech_> Ubuntu in general doesn't support random upgrades
<astromme_laptop> 7.10? 7.10->8.04 isn't a supported upgrade path
<Daskreech_> it's either from a release to a release+1 or from a LTS to a LTS +1
<epimeth> speaking of breaking stuff... anybody have experience with bcm4328?
<Serpardum> repeate after me.  NEVER easy ^^
<Daskreech_> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> nice
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: You can get it working :) but lets just say it's not supported :)
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: You try upgrade Windows 3.1 to Vista and see what happens :)
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: You would either have to upgrade from 7.10 -> 8.04 -> 9.04 or install clean
<Serpardum> well, if I can get it working I can recompile if I have to
<Serpardum> can't install clean, this is a virtual machine
<Serpardum> which is why it has to be an upgrade
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: did You see the link I threw at you?
<Serpardum> 7.10 was the latest virtual machine I found
<MaineTim> Serpardum: Why not install on new VM?
<Serpardum> the upgrade one?
<Serpardum> becaue I have vmplayer, not vmserver
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: you can't just install fresh?
<Serpardum> I can't install a new one, only run one that already created.
 * astromme_laptop uses VirtualBox
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: No http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/
<epimeth> Daskreech_: yea, the 28 isn't in the bc43 driver yet... I modprobe -r all the wireless network then add wl and b44 and restart the networking daemon and it works.  However, it doesn't stick after a reboot... I guess I'll suffer till it gets fixed :-)
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<MaineTim> You can create new VMs elsewhere.
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: lets you create your own virtual machines
<astromme_laptop> And run them nicely :)
<Daskreech_> epimeth: You can force it to be there I remember having to do that
<Serpardum> ahh, hmm.. lots there, no kubuntu though  oh well, will have to go with. hmm..
<epimeth> Daskreech_: I saw nothing about that in my hour long search last night... :-)  so I posted in ubuntuforums but nobody has gotten back to me yet
<Serpardum> I guess I could go with ubuntu
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: I strongly suggest installing VirtualBox and using the LiveCd/Alternative install disk for 9.04
<epimeth> Serpardum: wait what?  why don't you "format" the virtual hard drive?
<Serpardum> because I'm running a .vmx file
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: you can create a virtual machine (it's super super easy) using virtualbox
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: you can make Ubuntu into Kubuntu pretty easily
<Daskreech_> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Serpardum> wait, astromme_laptop: got a link?
<Serpardum> let me find virtualbox I guess
<Daskreech_> epimeth: You have to blacklist the drivers that supplant it
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: http://virtualbox.org
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: is anything tying you to vmware ?
<Daskreech_> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in jaunty
<Serpardum> VirtualBox != VMWare?
<Daskreech_> Oh right Of course >_< installing it on windows
<Serpardum> that is what I create in virtual box won't work in VMWare?
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: no, it is not the same but it serves the same purpose
<Daskreech_> You can get a converter I think
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: no, it will not work in vmware. But virtualbox will run its own images
<Serpardum> Okay, as long as it works in vista I"ll switch to it
<Serpardum> is there a kubuntu virtual machine out there?
<Serpardum> for virtualbox?
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: mebbe
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: you can create one, it's drop dead easy
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: You don't need one. That's what we are trying to tell you
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: just download the cd
<Serpardum> downloading it now
<Serpardum> 56% down
<Serpardum> okay, let me install vitual box
<Serpardum> hmm.. let me switch to mirc
<ubuntu_> hhhhi
<ubuntu_> ola
<Daskreech_> Hola
<epimeth> speaking of virtual machines.... I'm gonna go see if my processor will work with kvm.  bbl
<Daskreech_> Stepping out to get some Chicken
<ubuntu_> eu quero a versao portugues vc pode medar help?
<Daskreech_> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Serpardum[DM]> Hopefully vitualbox will be more friendly than vmware ^^
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[DM]: I find it quite easy to use
<Serpardum[DM]> so, what, I install vmware, create a new vitual machine, run the iso?>
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: You mena vbox
<Daskreech_> !info vbox
<ubottu> Package vbox does not exist in jaunty
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[DM]: replace vmware with virtualbox and yes
<Daskreech_> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Serpardum[DM]> umm. yeah ^^
<Daskreech_> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-dfsg-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 8576 kB, installed size 31164 kB
<Daskreech_> There we go :)
<Daskreech_> So you can install virtual Box on Vista then install virtualbox-ose in Kubuntu then install Windows 7 inside there :)
<astromme_laptop> A third name? lol Serpardum[] :)
<Serpardum[]> mirc reconnected after virtualbox installed the network whatever
<Serpardum[]> wow, this server doesn't time out nicks very well does it ?
<astromme_laptop> guess not
<Serpardum[]> I was going to mount the .iso image in windows with a driver, but thinking about it, dont' think ubuntu could see it ^^
<ahmos> hi there is a package i wanna uninstall but it asks me to uninstall amarok as well, how to uninstall it only
<astromme_laptop> ahmos: amarok might depend on the package, what is it?
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[]: nah, VirtualBox will do that for you
<ahmos> libfprint
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[]: Just run the create virtual machine wizard
<astromme_laptop> then when you first turn it on it asks for an iso
<astromme_laptop> ahmos: dunno
<ahmos> :) ok thank's any way
<Serpardum[]> when it asks for OS, kubuntu is not listed but ubuntu is, do I just select ubuntu, or other?
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[]: ubuntu
<Serpardum[]> thx
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[]: it asks because it sets up some custom stuff. The base of ubuntu is the same as the base of Kubuntu
<epimeth> aaaand back
<Serpardum[]> Hmm.. for a 3gb machine whats a good base memory size?
<Serpardum[]> 1gb?
<epimeth> so I guess I don't have hardware virtualization :-(
<epimeth> that is really sucky
<Gamarok__> good morning guys
<Serpardum[]> good evening
<galvanize> where are most of the applications stored?
<Serpardum[]> it's suggesting 384MB but that seems kinda small for me, but is it okay for kubuntu?
<Gamarok__> well its morning from where i am talking
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[]: I would do more if you can spare it
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[]: how much do you have in the host machine? I would suggest 768-1024MB of ram if you have greater than 2GB in the host
<Serpardum[]> I have 3gb in the host
<Serpardum[]> getting confused now by the hard drive thing
<astromme_laptop> oh, reading backlog... yes, 1GB should be great
<Serpardum[]> dont' understand the question
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[]: VirtualBox has a "virtual hd manager"
<astromme_laptop> what's the question?
<Serpardum[]> "Virtual Hard Drive"
<Serpardum> "Select a hard drive image to be used as the boot hard disk..."
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: hit new and follow the prompts
<Serpardum> boot Hard Disk (Primary master)
<astromme_laptop> I suggest 8-16GB image, depending on your freespace
<Serpardum> Is that my C drive?  I would prefer to use my E drive
<Serpardum> My E drive has like 500 gb free
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: so use that then
<epimeth> Serpardum: so go right ahead and use that then.... heck, give it 20GB!
<Serpardum> Okay, giving it 100gb
<epimeth> lol
<Serpardum> that's max size, it's dynamic
<epimeth> Serpardum: do you have any experience with KVM?
<Daskreech_> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Serpardum> KVM switches, but your'e probably talking about somethign else
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> Daskreech_: I'm reading that, but I'm hoping that maybe I can use it without hardware virtualization?  or maybe I have it but can't figure out how to turn it on?
<epimeth> :-)
<Daskreech_> what cpu do you have?
<epimeth> intel core2 duo t6400
<astromme_laptop> How nice of you all to return :)
<epimeth> just for you astrom :-p
<astromme_laptop> epimeth: :). I was one of 5 in the channel... one of 28 in #ubuntu where there are now 1372 people
<astromme_laptop> epimeth: that should have hardware virtualization
<astromme_laptop> Mine does (it's a core 2 duo)
<Serpardum> working good, installing now
<epimeth> maybe dell disabled it somehow?  I poured through the BIOS settings and didn't see anything about hardware virutalization....
<Daskreech_> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<epimeth> I love the scrolling list of disconnect/reconnects after a netsplit... its the highlight of my life
<Daskreech_> astromme_laptop: not true It's a crap shoot with intel
<Daskreech_> you can buy a CPU way more expensive and it won't have VT
<astromme_laptop> hmm, interesting
<astromme_laptop> epimeth: lol :)
<epimeth> soooo... I'm confused now... should I have it or not?  and if so, why isn't it in /proc/cpuinfo?
<Serpardum> astromme: LVM or not?
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: I suggest not
<galvanize> hi all, my keyboard shortcuts do not seem to work. Using 9.04. Anyone else have the same issue?
<astromme_laptop> You're on a vm, keep it simple
<Daskreech_> epimeth: http://communities.intel.com/message/13452
<epimeth> Serpardum: yea, definitely not LVM...
<Daskreech_> galvanize: does the keyboard work?
<epimeth> Daskreech_: ummmm... there is no response there, but thanks for the attempted help :-)
<Daskreech_> epimeth: no response?
<epimeth> to the guy's question
<Daskreech_> yes but he did some research :)
<galvanize> Daskreech_: :) yes.
<galvanize> Daskreech_: Fresh install, shortcuts never worked.
<Serpardum> You talking about the loadable kernal module kvm.ko epimeth?
<Serpardum> for kvm?  Perhaps you have to tell it to load the module
<Serpardum> did you read the HOWTO for how to get kvm to run on your machine?
<Serpardum> http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/HOWTO1
<epimeth> Serpardum: it telling me my cpu doesnt support it
<Clown_Knife> hey all when ever I go to watch a dvd created on my samsung pvr unit I get access denied i can access as root and watch dvd, this does not happen with other dvd movies any help please
<Serpardum> Well, the page does say you need an Intel with VT or an AMD
<Daskreech_> which it doesn't
<Daskreech_> http://ark.intel.com:80/Product.aspx?id=40479
<epimeth> ooohhhhhh.... Daskreech_ I'm looking at the link he posted... is it the VT-x?
<Serpardum> A VT capable Intel processor, or an SVM capable AMD processor
<epimeth> grrr.... wtf
<Serpardum> The T6400 does not support VT-x
<Daskreech_> yes
<Serpardum> according to the link Daskreech_ gave
<epimeth> you guys talking about virtualization made me suddenly realize that I have a brand new laptop with a dual core, so I assumed I could finally check out kvm.  Now I'm sad again
<Serpardum> actually, no, it's embedded?
<Daskreech_> Clown_Knife: it only happens with one movie?
<Serpardum> er, no, doesngt have
<Serpardum> software emulation epimeth ^^
<Clown_Knife> it only happens with any movies from my samsung pvr unit all other movies work fine
<Daskreech_> Clown_Knife: streaming them?
<epimeth> <whine>but I want harware emulatiooooooooooon</whine>
<astromme_laptop> epimeth: Hmm, I have a L7700 and it has VT-x
<astromme_laptop> oh well
<Serpardum> 7700 > 6400
<Clown_Knife> Daskreech_, no just trying to watch with xine mplayer dragon player or just trying to look at files on dvd thru dolphin or konqueror it shows nothing but if i open kdesudo konqueror and then access dvd i can see video folder and files etc
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: Doesn't mean anything
<astromme_laptop> ugh, slow slow slow I hate slow laptop hard drives
<Daskreech_> the 8200 doesn't have VT-x
<astromme_laptop> my system grinds to a halt when I do anything disk intensive
<astromme_laptop> Others have the same issue with Linux? Any tips on how to alleviate it?
<Serpardum> astromme: I think it's an issue with your slow ass hd
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: true, and I expect the program needing the hd to be slow
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: Hows your install?
<Serpardum> You might try a bigger hd cache
<astromme_laptop> but like my desktop completely freezes up
<Serpardum> 35% of software install
<JabberWokky> astromme: Is it a normal hard drive, or is it some other kind of media?
<Daskreech_> Serpardum: How fast is your net?
<Serpardum> 5mb
<JabberWokky> astromme_laptop: Is it a normal hard drive, or is it some other kind of media?
<Serpardum> He said it was laptop hd I thought
<astromme_laptop> JabberWokky: it's just my normal 5400rpm laptop hd
<Serpardum> ewww, 5400rpm?
<Serpardum> a normal hd is 7200 rmp
<astromme_laptop> it's a laptop, that's normal
<Serpardum> 8600 is soem faster ones
<Serpardum> You might want to change the interleave on it
<Serpardum> but that would require new format
<astromme_laptop> but anyways, the same thing happens on my desktop (7200 rpM) when I have high disk io
<JabberWokky> Ah, yes.  I see it in the scroll back now (missed it, sorry).  Nope, I've run into that in fuse reconnects and SD media, and know how to tweak those two.
<Serpardum> hwo do you tweak them JabberWokky?
<Serpardum> cache?
<JabberWokky> If it's just a normal HD, I've only seen it get really slow when the app itself is doing something intensive.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Does anyone know what the command is to install a .deb file?
<Serpardum> http://www.everyjoe.com/newlinuxuser/howto-use-dpkg-to-install-deb-files/
<Serpardum> I just googled for "install .deb file" and a how to popped up
<Serpardum> google is your friend ^^
<astromme_laptop> JabberWokky: you don't ever experience super slowdown of the entire gui? All windows, the desktop effects, window redraw, etc
<JabberWokky> Serpardum: No, actually, the fail and retry settings are, by default, fairly high.  However, fuse can actually functionally lock the entire mounted fs system as apps wait on the mountpoint to time out.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Serpardum: Ah, dkpg, I was mispelling it... Thanks.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Er, *dpkg
<JabberWokky> astromme_laptop: Not really.  It's slow when I'm doing something like encoding video over an sshfs connection, but that's a pretty hefty system load.
 * astromme_laptop frowns
 * astromme_laptop has it on any linux computer he has used. oh well. 
 * astromme_laptop is fine during high cpu loads
 * astromme_laptop just isn't fine during high io loads
<Serpardum> that is strange astromme, I've never expereinced that problem in linux
<JabberWokky> Serpardum: If you use fuse and are having issues (especially with KDE apps trying to see if there's a .directory file pausing as they wait to time out), I can kick you my opts.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Ok, dpkg failed but at least it gave an error better than "A problem we were not expe"!
<Serpardum> install complete, rebooting vm
<Serpardum> heh
<JabberWokky> astromme_laptop: Yeah, that is an odd problem... you might want to check your system log to make sure that drive isn't kicking errors akin to "I'm about to horribly fail on you".
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Anyone know when KPackageKit is going to be fixed?
<RixAeris> test
<epimeth> !ping | RixAeris
<ubottu> RixAeris: ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<epimeth> oh lol
<Serpardum[]> wee, install done
<JabberWokky> Heh.  I'd never seen what happens when you | nonexistant.
<Serpardum[]> Oooh, I hate Quassel IRC
<epimeth> why?
<epimeth> I'm liking it so far
<Serpardum[]> it lines all the nicks up
<Serpardum[]> too much space on left
<epimeth> lol
<Serpardum[]> wasted space
<epimeth> I noticed and thought "finally!"
<epimeth> :-)
<JabberWokky> I'm okay with it... I basically use it because it beats most other redirectors
<Serpardum[]> kommunicator or whatever was nice
<epimeth> konversation was great
 * astromme_laptop is very happy with Quassel
<epimeth> muuuuch better than the others
<JabberWokky> Serpardum: Yes, but it doesn't run the core on my server and allow me to connect from various laptops.
<Serpardum[]> yeah.  I don't see the install app thing on this hmm
<astromme_laptop> I love the core -> client model
<Serpardum[]> JabberWokky: we are talking irc clients here right?
<JabberWokky> Serpardum: Yes.  One of the nice things about Quassel is that it is split into a core -> client.
<Serpardum[]> I might be impressed if I knew what that meant
<JabberWokky> Serpardum: You run the core on any computer, and then the client on any other computer.  My core runs on my home server, the client on any computer I happen to be on.  It allows me to look back when I reconnect.
<astromme_laptop> ^^ what he said :(
<Serpardum> exit
<astromme_laptop> :)*
<epimeth> oooooohhhhh. the new vbox is prettty
<astromme_laptop> epimeth: 2.2? as opposed to what?
<epimeth> whatever was in the 8.10 repo
<astrobear> apt-get install privoxy gives me this error:
<astrobear> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<astrobear>   koffice-libs-kde4: Depends: koffice-data-kde4 (>= 1:1.9.98.5-0ubuntu1~intrepid1) but it is not going to beinstalled
<Serpardum[]> Hmm.. astromme: I can't seem to get my system display > 800x600  Is there a trick to it?
<astrobear> apt-get -f doesn't resolve the issue:
<astrobear>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions/object-order-back.png', which is also in packagekde-icons-oxygen
<astrobear> i've had this several times in the past :
<astrobear> \
<phrozen> are there any known issues with doing a 'apt-get update' atm?
<epimeth> phrozen: I literally *just* ran an update and an install... worked fine for m
<epimeth> e
<phrozen> hmm... im getting stuck at 99%. before that i was getting signature errors. this is all on a brand new 9.04 install
<epimeth> phrozen: does KPackageKit work?
<phrozen> no idea - i only have ssh access to the box atm
<epimeth> oh... hrm
<phrozen> its my work computer and i convinced my boss to let me run linux and now i cant install anything lol :D
<astromme_laptop> oh noes!
<epimeth> ouch
<cjae> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<epimeth> sorry to hear that
<cjae> !strigi
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<epimeth> anyway folks... midnight is late enough for me, tonight
<epimeth> see you all laters
<astrobear> hey astromme_laptop... you should really consider removing 'astro' from your username ;)
<MushroomKingdom> Can someone help me with my Vbox? #vbox doesn't seem to be able to help
<josh___> g'night yall.
<astromme_laptop> astrobear: oh noes! I've awoken the beast again!
<astrobear> buenos noches amigo
<astrobear> raawwrr
<astrobear> no actually dependency hell got to me first
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: Hmm... resoution issues? no idea
<cjae> OK, I have 4.2.3 now, and is the search finally fully functional?
<astromme_laptop> astrobear: ahh, I see ;)
<astromme_laptop> astrobear: well, it's kind of hard. My first name starts with an a and the last with stromme. /shrug
<astromme_laptop> cjae: For strigi: You access strigi through Nepomuk in 4.2.x
<astromme_laptop> cjae: and in Kubuntu you want the sesame2 nepomuk backend
<astrobear> aah
<astromme_laptop> But there is a bug.... with a java symlink
<astromme_laptop> I had to google for help on how to fix it
<astrobear> stromme is cool, sounds like pastromi
<astromme_laptop> hehe
<cjae> astromme_laptop, so would you recommend strigi
<astromme_laptop> cjae: well, that is what Kubuntu will be centered around
<astromme_laptop> but you would need to manually do the java symlink fix
<cjae> shouldn't be too hard
<cjae> right
<astromme_laptop> cjae: not too hard
<astrobear> apt-get build-dep kde-icons-oxygen was the solution
<astromme_laptop> iirc it was symlinking /usr/lib/javaimplementation/something/libjvm.so /usr/lib/libjvm.so
<astrobear> it's a kubuntu bug that has been alive the entire life of intrepid
<astromme_laptop> astrobear: the strigi?
<solidus-river> um, gcc is broken
<astrobear> astromme_laptop: dunno
<solidus-river> i did an apt-get install build-essential and apt-get install gcc
<ichudov> I find that I like a lot of KDE programs and, for the kicks, I want to
<ichudov> try KDE. However, I want to continue to use the familiar GDM, keep
<ichudov> Gnome as the default option for all users, etc. Anyone knows what
<ichudov> package should I install?
<solidus-river> i have a program that is #include <iostream> using namespace std;  int main () {   cout << "Hello World!";   return 0; }
<astromme_laptop> ichudov: I think you should be able to install kubuntu-desktop and things shouldkeep their defaults
<solidus-river> that program returns a ton of errors concerning iostream
<ichudov> astromme, awesome, thanks, I will try.
<astromme_laptop> at most you might have to do an apt-get reconfigure gdm
<ichudov> OK, I will write it down just in case.
<astromme_laptop> ichudov: hold up a sec
<astromme_laptop> wasn't quite the right command, I need to look it up
<ichudov> install asked what should be the default display manager, to which I answered gdm. Very encouraging
<astromme_laptop> yes, that's good
<astromme_laptop> ichudov: you might get the kubuntu branding during boot... there is a package to remove if you don't want it but I don't remember it off the top of my head
<ichudov> I love especially krusader, konversation etc
<ichudov> I would like to remove it to avoid confusion, I have a whole family
<astromme_laptop> ichudov: ok, so it looks like if something goes wrong with kdm/gdm, the command is "dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<ichudov> OK, I wrote that down.
<astromme_laptop> ichudov: and it also looks like the usplash (booting screens) are called "kubuntu-artwork-usplash"
<ichudov> I am rebooting that box and will soon walk to it to see
<astromme_laptop> ichudov: so you might want to remove that
<astromme_laptop> and then do the dpkg-reconfigure usplash-theme-ubuntu
<astromme_laptop> that's if you see kubuntu branding at boot
<ichudov> aptitude remove kubuntu-artwork-usplash prompts to remove kubuntu-desktop. That's OK, right?
<ichudov> I think that I can set usplash theme from StartUp-Manager.
<ichudov> I am not too worried about it.
<astromme_laptop> ichudov: sure, it is fine to remove the desktop metapackage
<ichudov> OK, I will hold off on that yet
<ichudov> I will go away for a few to try that desktop, it is upstairs
<Serpardum[DM]> UG
<Daskreech1> GE
<bacon000> I can't figure out how change the IP address from dynamic to static in Kubuntu 9.04.  Any ideas?
<Serpardum[DM]> How do I get kubuntu to accept a screen size other than 800x600 and 640x480?
<Daskreech1> Spank it
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[DM]: I think you need to install the vbox guest additions
<Serpardum[DM]> virtualbox guess additions?  hmnm
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[DM]: when the vm is running, go to Devices -> guest additions
<astromme_laptop> it'll mount a cd in the client
<astromme_laptop> click that
<Serpardum[DM]> yeah, it did that
<Serpardum[DM]> it mounted a CD
<astromme_laptop> then open a terminal (press f4 if you're in dolphin) and run 'sudo sh ./VBoxLinux-something-x86-something.sh
<Serpardum[DM]> you know where that VBoxLinux thingie is found?
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[DM]: in /media/cdrom ?
<Serpardum[DM]> I installed from iso
<astromme_laptop> or /media/VBOXADDITIONS ?
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[DM]: I understand
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[DM]: but this is a different iso
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[DM]: It mounted a virtual cd for the guest
<Serpardum[DM]> ahhhhh
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[DM]: just run in the guest "sudo sh /media/cdrom/VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run"
<Serpardum[DM]> hmm.. ls /cdrom and ls /cdrom0 and showing nothing
<astromme_laptop> /media/cdrom not /cdrom :P
<Serpardum[DM]> yeah, I know, I'm in media direcotry
<ichudov> astromme, I am back in the basement. I configured boot to boot with ubuntu theme. Logged into KDE. I was totally astonished. This KDE stuff is so incredible, the eye candy is mind boggling and things look very attractive. So far I use FVWM (for the last 13 years), Gnome desktop (for the last 2 years) and now KDE. I have to say that for real high productivity programming, FVWM still cannot be beat, but where eye candy
<ichudov> matters, KDE rules!!! I will play with it to see how stable it is. If it is, I may switch my laptop to KDE.
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[DM]: ok, then it is ./cdrom (note the .)
<Serpardum[DM]> okay, getting there.
<nightdrever>  /msg c0ntract0r  hello
<Serpardum[DM]> naw, was a window after I told it to insgtall additions had to click on
<astromme_laptop> ichudov: great :) I'm glad you like it
<Serpardum[DM]> it's browsing now.  no freaking idea why
<astromme_laptop> go figure
<ichudov> I saw a Mac once, and I got to say that KDE is better.
<Serpardum[DM]> and now it's mounted
<astromme_laptop> ichudov: lol
<ichudov> thanks, I will leave now so as not to clog this channel, thanks a lot!
<astromme_laptop> ichudov: glad it's working for you. If you need help, come back and ask around here
 * Serpardum[DM] loks over at the 200+ users in this channels
<astromme_laptop> ichudov: KDE has made huge striides since 4.0 a year ago. I agree, it's quite nice now :)
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[DM]: compare that with 1300 for #ubuntu
<Daskreech1> 4.3 Is a little nicer than 4.2
<Daskreech1> Sort of how 4.1 was a little nicer than 4.0
<Serpardum[DM]> much much better.
<Daskreech1> sudo man are you asking for it
 * astromme_laptop is happy with 4.3. Lots of polish and some new exciting tidbits
<Daskreech1> astromme: Ha ha That's where the deja vu is from
<Daskreech1> You know something is done right when someone says "Logged into KDE. I was totally astonished. This KDE stuff is so incredible"
<astromme_laptop> Daskreech1: yep :)
<Daskreech1> I kept thinking I know this astromme from somewhere
<astromme_laptop> haha
<astromme_laptop> you're speaking to him!
<sudo> Daskreech1 : i am sorry what did you say
<Daskreech1> You do realise anytime anyone gives out a command in here well over 60% of the time the word sudo is in it right? Which means you get pinged
<Serpardum[DM]> man I'm stupid.  I typed what you said without thinking.  I'm on AMD.  I better reinstall and hope it overrights.
<sudo> oh good point man i guess i will have to change my nick thanks Daskreech1
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[DM]: on amd64 or on x86?
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[DM]: becuase if you installed the i386 the x86 command works
<froguy> hey what the hell
<froguy> i have the volume blasted
 * astromme_laptop chuckles
<froguy> and youtube is not even loud
<Serpardum[DM]> I'm on an AMD64 with Vista 32
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum[DM]: ok, so x86 is what you want
<Serpardum[DM]> but I just tried the AMD64 and it said that yeah
<Serpardum[DM]> why?
<froguy> yea me is think of putting vista back on this
<Serpardum[DM]> why do I want x86 on an amd?
<froguy> this linux crap sucks.
<Serpardum[DM]> even though its working I want to know why
<Serpardum[DM]> froguy, not really
<froguy> yeah really
<froguy> firefox fails
<Serpardum> you'll get a chance to learn something
<froguy> when i closes it.  i still have to kill the pid
<froguy> and then youtube get skippy after firefox has been running for a few hours
<froguy> it never did that before
<Serpardum> I gues syou haven't run vista lately
<froguy> i thought software is supposed to get better with each successive version ?
<Serpardum> all kinds of shit wrong with it
<froguy> vista is fine.  i regret wiping it off.
<Serpardum> froguy: the problem is, new software = new features = new bugs
<froguy> ugh
<froguy> linux crap.
<Serpardum> And it takes 90% of the time to do the last 10% of the work
<froguy> well is there a way to roll back to an older version of firefox ?
<froguy> can apt do that ?
<Serpardum> Meaning in 50 yars from now, there'll be bugs
<froguy> how do i get the last working version of firefox.
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: It's working because x86 is the platform that both amd and intel have
<froguy> how do i get the last working version of firefox.
<Serpardum> because I'm running in vista?
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: and while the amd chips can support amd64 (i.e. x86_64) you're running vista 32 which is 32 bit (i.e. plain old x86)
<Serpardum> froguy: you try downloading it?
<Serpardum> then uninstall your current, install the other one
<Daskreech1> froguy: Yes it can
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: you could also run a 32 bit linux distro, same deal
<froguy> well what do i have to type to make it work.
 * Serpardum blinks
<Daskreech1> sudo apt-get install firefox=version
<Serpardum> You're right, you do need windows
<Serpardum> Better yet, go mac
<astromme_laptop> somebody is unhappy
 * astromme_laptop sighs
<astromme_laptop> froguy: Youtube also works in Konqueror
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: did that make some kind of sense?
<Serpardum> Okay, my kubutu doesn't have that install program thingie the 7.10 had.  even though apt-get is better, apt-get doesn't let me see the list.  So how do I get that install program?  what's it's name so I can apt-get it?
<Serpardum> astrobear: yes
<robin0800> astromme_laptop: to be realy unhappy karmic alpha1 with kde is out
<froguy> no it doesent
<froguy> i have to refresh it serveral times to load it
<froguy> and konqueror sucks anyway. i hate konqueror
<Daskreech1> Try opera?
<robin0800> froguy: try gnome
<froguy> opera is not in apt like how it is in debian and gentoo
<Daskreech1> or that
<Daskreech1> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<froguy> gnome sucks.  i prefer kde
<astrobear> astromme_laptop: Serpardum is referring to you :)
<froguy> there is not applications
<froguy> Kmenu > applications ?
<froguy> im on 9.4
<astromme_laptop> Serpardum: type in kpackagekit
<froguy> it aint there
<Serpardum> I dn't have applications-> add/remove.  how do I get it?
<Serpardum> got it, thankes
<astromme_laptop> astrobear: rawr
<astromme_laptop> froguy: Opera has ubuntu/kubuntu packages on its site
<Serpardum> this is kinda funny: enumFromString ( Group ) : converted "unknown" to "Unknown" , enum value -1
<astromme_laptop> froguy: iirc they have a license that restricts redistrobution
<antman_> what is this?
 * Serpardum tries to see what antman_ is holding
<robin0800> Serpardum: dont touch it!
<kalorin_> anyone else having issues with video drivers (gut feeling) on laptops in 9.04?
<kalorin_> specifically the centrino chipset intel drivers/
<astromme_laptop> kalorin_: yes, the situation in 9.04 is not pretty
<kalorin_> lots of artifacts and flashing parts of the screen popping then lockups
<kalorin_> yeah I'm in no hurry to upgrade at this point
<Serpardum> what desktop am I using? (default)
<kalorin_> maybe 9.10
<kalorin_> we'll see
<astromme_laptop> kalorin_: It was bad enough where I upgraded further to experimental 2.6.30 kernel packages and karmic 9.10 drivers
<kalorin_> it just seems liek the video drivers aren't stable all the sudden, I'm surprised they changed honestly
<Daskreech1> Serpardum: 9.04 ?
<astromme_laptop> kalorin_: After I did that things work really well, better than in Intrepid, which bodes well for 9.10
<Daskreech1> hi nightdrever
<kalorin_> and it's a guess that it's video drivers, but it seems to locka dn hang a lot on video stuff
<nightdrever>  /msg c0ntract0r  hello
<kalorin_> I upgraded my laptop from 8.10 to 9.04 and it's just been really unstable
<astromme_laptop> kalorin_: yeah, they got stuck in a really bad transition stage (kms, dri2, etc)
 * kalorin_ nods
<kalorin_> k well i'm glad I'm not alone in seeing that
<Daskreech1> nightdrever: Might want to join #ubuntu :)
<kalorin_> perhaps I'll try the higher kernel level and see where that gets me
<astromme_laptop> kalorin_: if you are keeping your laptop on 9.04 and can't stand it, there is a thread that helps you install the experimental stuff which helped massively in my case
<astromme_laptop> google for it, ubuntuforums
<kalorin_> yeah that'd be good
<kalorin_> k thanks a ton
<astromme_laptop> np
<kalorin_> that and knetworkmanager doesn't start on boot for some reason on that machine
<kalorin_> runs fine if I pop a command prompt and fire it off
<kalorin_> but just doesn't start on it's own
<kalorin_> otherwise it appears to be good, from what I can tell between locks and whatnot
<astromme_laptop> kalorin_: the plasmoid widget or the actual kde3 program?
<kalorin_> if I don't start it in a command shell, it doesn't start, I get no netowrk
<kalorin_> so i'm guessing the widget
<astromme_laptop> the kde3 program isn't installed in a normal jaunty install, that's probably why. You could put a symlink in ~/.kde/Autostart
<kalorin_> ah
<kalorin_> I'll give that a shot
<astromme_laptop> kalorin_: if you run it with knetworkmanager then no, it's the kde3 widget from 8.10 iirc
<kalorin_> haven't spent too much time running with it
<astromme_laptop> kalorin_: you could try adding the plasmoid (it's like adding any other desktop widget, search for network manager)
<astromme_laptop> but the widget is kind of flaky
<kalorin_> seldom used laptop just for upstairs when I'm watching tv
<astromme_laptop> so if knetworkmanager works for you I would keep it
 * kalorin_ nods
<astromme_laptop> especially if you use a WPA2 enterprise network
<kalorin_> heh
 * astromme_laptop found that out the hard way and currently uses gnome nm-applet
<kalorin_> that'd be my preference, but anyone that comes over with their lame windowz machines can't use it then seems like
<kalorin_> oh noes, sekurity!!!
<kalorin_> fun for a good wasted afternoon
<kalorin_> ok not really
<kalorin_> :)
<Daskreech1> hi kalorin_
<Daskreech1> or kalorin-
<Daskreech1> one of the two
<Daskreech1> (Note for some reason I refuse to say hello to both)
<kalorin_> no worries
<kalorin_> one is at work and the other is at home
<nightdrever>  /msg c0ntract0r  hello
<Daskreech1> nightdrever: You know that works a lot better if you dont precede it with a space
<nightdrever> lol sorry
<kalorin_>  /msg Daskreech1 are you sure :)
 * kalorin_ chuckles
<nightdrever> but im getting errors now
<Daskreech1> when you don't use a space?
<nightdrever> [05:54] [Error] c0ntract0r: No such nick/channel
<Daskreech1> nightdrever: Cause he logged off
<nightdrever> ok
<Daskreech1> !seen c0ntract0r
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Daskreech1> Liar
 * astromme_laptop is off for now. bye all
<Daskreech1> Bye!
<kalorin_> night astromme
<kalorin_> thanks again
<kalorin_> time for me to hit it as well
 * kalorin_ awves
 * kalorin_ waves even
<froguy> i had to reboot to make youtube loud again.
<froguy> why
<Daskreech1> Maybe your master was set low?
<froguy> there is no master.  just PCI.
<froguy> err no.  just master
<froguy> but that was all the way up
<froguy> and why didnt my /etc/network/interfaces work ?
<froguy> http://rafb.net/p/FwrPuI48.html
<astrobear> astromme_laptop: you're speaking my language :')
<froguy> and yes it;s eth1
<froguy> i had to dhclient.  i dont want to dhclient
<froguy> i want eth1 to be assigned 192.168.1.243
<Daskreech1> set it in networkmanager I would guess
<froguy> ugh
<froguy> screw linux
 * froguy puts the xp cd back in
<Daskreech1> did you try the NM plasmoid?
<froguy> yeah that sucks too becuase it doesent provide for my wireless interface
<froguy> my wifi interface worked on a fresh installation of intrepid.  then these software updates screwed it all up.
<Daskreech1> Huh?
<Daskreech1> That doesn't have much to do with that
<Daskreech1> Do your wireless drivers work?
<Sevenhill> Daskreech1: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/173425/ what can i do to overcome this ?
<froguy> fuck linux.
<Daskreech1> Sevenhill: try sudo apt-get install libplasma-dev
<Daskreech1> No wait try remove it
<Guest10187> i think i have done something very bad. my /home/ was on a sperate partition and now it's with the root partition. can someone please help me get it back?
<Daskreech1> ben: What did you do?
<Daskreech1> Guest76055: What did You do?
<ben__> scianiac
<Daskreech1> What?
<ben__> sry
<Sevenhill> :) i think it was his nickserv passwd
<ben__> nickname thing is confusing
<Daskreech1> :-) Ok Well we can sort that in out a little bit what's going on with your home ?
<Daskreech1> You had a different parition ?
<Daskreech1> or a different drive ?
<ben__> i was having trouble with amarok and after completely uninstalling it i restarted my computer
<ben__> diferent partition
<ben__> same drive
<Sevenhill> ben__: what says your /etc/fstab
<Daskreech1> and you used to boot up and it would mount the paritition as ~
<Daskreech1> And now it doesn't?
<ben__> i closed dolphin after i saw it like that and now when i reopen it it's back to normal but i get 'Unable to save bookmarks in /home/ben/.kde/share/apps/kfileplaces/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Insufficient permissions in target directory.. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive."
<ben__> the same message i got when rebooted
<ben__> and my hard drive is not full
<ben__> according to dolphin
<Daskreech1> ok can you open a konsole and type df -h and Mount
<Daskreech1> mount
<Daskreech1> not a caps
<Daskreech1> then pastebin the output
<Daskreech1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ben__> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<ben__> /dev/sda3              74G  5.7G   64G   9% /
<ben__> tmpfs                 1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /lib/init/rw
<ben__> varrun                1.9G  308K  1.9G   1% /var/run
<ben__> varlock               1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /var/lock
<ben__> udev                  1.9G  140K  1.9G   1% /dev
<ben__> tmpfs                 1.9G   24K  1.9G   1% /dev/shm
<ben__> lrm                   1.9G  2.4M  1.9G   1% /lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/volatile
<ben__> /dev/sda2              92M   32M   55M  37% /boot
<ben__> /dev/sda6              94G   87G  2.9G  97% /home
<Daskreech1> ben: pastebin
<Daskreech1> !paste | ben
<ubottu> ben: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ben__> ok i'll use that next time
<ben__> i'm very new to irc
<marcox25> hi, anyone know where it's kde 4.3 beta 1 for kubuntu?
<Daskreech1> put both of them there then give us back the URL it gives you
<Daskreech1> marcox25: It's currently having some issues being packaged when it's up the topic will change in minutes
<marcox25> mmm
<marcox25> it will be packages today?
<marcox25> packaged?
<Daskreech1> if at all possible I wouldn't count on it. you lived this long without KDE 4.3 another weekend won't kill you
<ben__> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/173433/
<marcox25> xD, it will kill me, i have applied a-get update too many times :(
<Daskreech1> marcox25: It won't be a normal apt-get update It has to get into Koala first then it will get into Jackalope
<Daskreech1> as I said when it's up the topic will change
<Daskreech1> ben: well you have 3 GB free
<marcox25> mmm
<marcox25> ok
<marcox25> so i will try meanwhile OpenSuSE
<Daskreech1> sure
<Daskreech1> ben: What happened before the error?
<xp-killer> how to copie protected dvd on kubuntu?
<ben__> i used synaptic to completly uninstall amarok
<Daskreech1> That shouldn't do anything to the permissions
<ben__> i don't recall doing anything else out of the ordinary
<Daskreech1> ben: can you run touch ~/testlogfile
<ben__> wait i did start and use dolphin through sudo
<marcox25> will ext4  be default FS in karmic?
<Sevenhill> marcox25: there is a problem about ext4 in kubuntu
<Serpardum[]> night all
<Daskreech1> ben: ha ha that would be it
<Daskreech1> ben: use kdesudo when running a GUI app
<ben__> well see that would be another in the long line of dumb mistakes of mine
<Sevenhill> sudo rm ~/.kde       <---- but this will delete all of your kde settings
<ben__> like what settings
<Daskreech1> ben: don't run that
<Sevenhill> or just change all file ownerships to you
<Daskreech1> that will delete all your KDE settings including all your mail and all your passwords in KDE wallet
<Sevenhill> sudo chown Youruser:Youruser *  -R   <--- put your username to Youruser
<Daskreech1> ben: try it with a normal dolphin
<Sevenhill> Daskreech1:  won't it be fix by using chown ben__:ben__ ~/.kde/* -R
<ben__> ok i'm a bit confuesd here
<Daskreech1> ben: Ok Just open a dolphin session normally and lets see what it does
<ben__> it gives me that error
<ben__> but them i hit ok and it runs fine
<Daskreech1> Unable to save bookmarks in /home/ben/.kde/share/apps/kfileplaces/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Insufficient permissions in target directory.. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
<Daskreech1> That error?
<ben__> yeah
<Daskreech1> ok what does ls -l /home/ben/.kde/share/apps say?
<Daskreech1> pastebin it
<ben__> if i recall i've done something like this in that past and i had to redo all my settings, i'm worred what sit effects thier would be all file ownerships are min
<paul_> Is there anyone here that can help direct me on how to install Ubuntizilla ?
<Daskreech1> What is ubuntuzilla ?
<ben__> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/173437/
<paul_> Is the Ubuntu build of mozilla firefox and thunderbird
<ben__> i think it just installs them
<Daskreech1> What's your username?
<paul_> I'm using kubuntu on a x64 machine and having some real issues
<Daskreech1> paul_: The Ubuntu builds of Firefox and thunderbird are simply called firefox and thunderbird
<Daskreech1> Just install them as normal
<ben__> my username?
<Daskreech1> yes
<ben__> ben
<Daskreech1> on the computer
<ben__> yeah
<paul_> Don't you need a x64 version?
<Daskreech1> ok then sudo chown ben:ben  -R ~/.kde
<ben__> so that would make me have permissons to everything
<Daskreech1> paul_: If you are on the 64bit ubuntu it will automatically install any opensource application as the 64bit version
<Daskreech1> ben: In the ~/.kde directory
<ben__> ok
<Sevenhill> ben__:  ~/ means your home directory
<ben__> ok this is just weird. now my home is back in the root. that is if i'm interpriting this correctly
<Daskreech1> How are you figuring that?
<ben__> in dolphin the home is empty but the home in root is no longer a shortcut just a folder
<Daskreech1> so your home directory is empty?
<ben__> well the home shortcut in the sidebar just puts me in /root
<ben__> i think the partition is fine it's just dolphin is confused
<ben__> if i right click and hit properties in the / folder dolphin crashes into signal 6
<Sevenhill> ben__:  i suggest you logout and relogin for to see effects of what you did before ( i mean chown )
<ben__> well i did that but i had to restart instead because it locked up
<Daskreech1> ?
<Daskreech1> Somethgn sounds funny :)
<ben__> good news amarok works with out running it from bash bad news dolphin still displays some odd stuff
<Daskreech1> What odd stuff?
<Viking667> Hey there. I'm having a major issue trying to run the software updater - symptoms are - the software updater has its icon in the system tray, and says in a tooltip (for example) 22 packages updated.
<ben__> like right click properties works fine in the home but it crashes dolphin in the / directory
<Viking667> Problem is, when I bring up the window and try to click either "Apply" or "OK",or "Apply all available updates", I get a windoow popping up sayinc "Trying to start service", then it immediately brings up a second window in front saying "An internal error that we were not expecting has occurred ...." and in the details, it says: The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork.
<Viking667> Now, what kind of an error message is that for John Doe User?
<Viking667> I'm well versed with Linux in general, and even _I_ don't know what this message is referring to.
<Viking667> It's only started occurring since I updated a machine up to 9.04.
<ben__> wait i know why it didn't logout
<ben__> it was my falt (again) amarok and firefox were the only thing that didn't close during the logout and i kinda started them with a sudo instead of a kdesudo
<Sevenhill> if you started firefox with su you also have to type this  ->  sudo chown -R ben:ben ~/.mozilla
<ben__> the number of things i can screw up never seases to amaze me
<Viking667> lol. Never be amazed about the capacity to screw up.
<Gamarok__> you are not alone on that one ben__
<Viking667> so, anyone has a single clue about this "Software Update" problem?
<Gamarok__> guys i cant get my bluetooth to run on kubuntu 8.10 can anybody help me with that
<ben__> it never ends. i can now log out fine and firefox works (yes you just fixed a problem you didn't even know existed) but all my basket notepads are gone
<ben__> and dolphin still crashes
<dmbkiwi> Viking667: why don't you update from a terminal?  See if there are any errors from there?
<Viking667> no errors. That's the stupid thing.
<Viking667> for what it's worth, it's "KDE Control Module" that throws its bathtoys out.
<Viking667> i.e I can manually apt-get upgrade fine.
<dmbkiwi> Viking667: maybe stick with that for now then - don't think I've ever used the graphical tool.
<Viking667> not a great deal of use to my "granny" user. She's only used to using the terminal to start her spreadsheet program. She uses the KDE desktop for pretty much everything else.
<Daskreech1> ben: Why are you starting things with Sudo and kdesudo ?
<ben__> i was starting firefox because it wouldn't start properly any other way (buttons and things didn't work)
<ben__> i knew it was a permission problem but i didn't know how to fix it
<Daskreech1> ben: try changing the permissions :)
<ben__> hey wait /home/ben/.kde/apps is gone
<ben__> which would explain the basket poblem
<Mamarok> ben__: that would be .kde/share/apps/
<Mamarok> there never was a .kde/apps/ folder
<ben__> *feels dumb*
<ben__> so /home/ben/.kde/share/apps/basket is empty
<Daskreech1> ben: probably because you started it with sudo which makes it a root app
<Daskreech1> so it's in /root/.kde/share/apps
<ben__> i never started basket with sudo
<Daskreech1> ok then I'm not sure then
<ben__> i have it backup anyway
<Viking667> hm. How do I find a jaunty key for security repo? (more to the point, how do I import the key too?)
<Daskreech1> You should have the key already
<Viking667> I _should_ have...
<Viking667> I just tried to do a "apt-get update" and got this message (after a list of files that downloaded successfully): W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Daskreech1> it will be on launchpad with the instructions on how to import it
<Viking667> W: You may want to run aptsget update to fix these errors.
 * Viking667 is blank. What's launchpad?
<Daskreech1> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Viking667> how's that related to kubuntu and updating to Jaunty from Intrepid?
<Viking667> I mean, if it does, I'm fine with that, I just hadn't heard of it, ever.
<Daskreech1> It's how Ubuntu keeps a track of packages
<Viking667> used to be adept and apt that handled that, wasn't it? At least from the client side
<Han> Hi, I want to try kde4.3 beta so I added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu jaunty main" to my sources.list. I just can't find the key.  Does anyone know the whereabouts?
<Daskreech1> Viking667: yes think of launchpad as the server side
<Daskreech1>  hence where the keys are
<Daskreech1> Han: 4.3 isn't packaged yet
<Han> Version: 4:4.2.85-0ubuntu2~jaunty2~ppa1
<Han> timestamp: 16 may
<Viking667> hrm. Didn't see anything related to official Ubuntu keys for the security "source" there...
<Han> got it :-) https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa
<Viking667> I saw that too, but I'm not AFTER Personal Packaged Archive.
<Viking667> I'm after the _official_ key to the Official Security source from Ubuntu.
<ben__> i'm going to try to fix any remaining problems later. but now thier is only problem that i've spent way way way to long on. flash player in firefox. i've tried every adept flash plugin and like 20 other methods of installing flash player. and they all end up in thier respective folders just fine but firefox never recognises them.
<Gamarok__> guys i cant get my bluetooth working on kubuntu 8.10 i already have the necessary bluez packages installed but nothing happens when i click on the kdebluetooth4
<AustLaw_> how do I set network connection settings?
<AustLaw_> is the network manager broken or something?
<AustLaw_> shit don't work -,-
<jussi01> !language | AustLaw_
<ubottu> AustLaw_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AustLaw_> ....
<AustLaw_> * crap don't work
<Guest7658> somebody has problems to install the 9 upgrade?
<Guest7658> i did it yesterday and the pc didnt restart it again. so i had to setup the whole linux new
<|eagles0513875|> Guest7658: i installed the upgrades yesterday no issues after a reboot cuz of kernel update
<|eagles0513875|> Guest7658: you doing this through the package manager or command line
<Guest7658> strange
<Guest7658> no, did it thrue shell
<Guest7658> yes. of course
<|eagles0513875|> what command did you use
<|eagles0513875|> and also did you have any beta packages or anything out of the ppa's
<Guest7658> ok, tryingsudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest7658> not sure
<Guest7658> update setting wrong? maybe? its not upgrading now
<Guest7658> i have a old cd with ubuntu 7, upgrade to 8 now but i can not upgrade to 9.
<Daskreech1> !upgrade | Guest7658
<ubottu> Guest7658: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Guest7658> thx
<Guest7658> its not working..
<Daskreech1> what's going wrong?
<Guest7658> i have no idea
<Guest7658> its not upgrading
<Daskreech1> what is it doing?
<Guest7658> i dont know. i think i dont know how to upgrade in the lynx
<Daskreech1> lynx or linux ?
<Daskreech1> Lynx is a web browser
<Guest7658> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release
<Guest7658> just opened it
<Daskreech1> Guest7658: You are on 8.10 and want to upgrade to 9.04 ?
<Guest7658> yes
<Guest7658> or another question, where can i see what i have=?
<Guest7658> like, ubuntu 8.04
<Guest7658> or what ever
<Daskreech1> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade
<Daskreech1> to see what version you have type lsb_release -a
<Guest7658> 8.04
<Guest7658> and anotehr problem, if i start sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade then i get this:
<Guest7658> ary-i386/Packages.gz nicht holen  404 Not Found [
<Guest7658> just an example for all the other errors
<Daskreech1> Hmm
<Daskreech1> run sudo apt-get update again
<Daskreech1> it's not getting the file from the servers
<Guest7658> smae
<Guest7658> same
<Guest7658> which server i have to tae 4 upgrade & update
<Daskreech1> can you do sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<Guest7658> yes, but i get 404 page not found
<Daskreech1> hmm
<Daskreech1> where are you getting your repos from ?
<Guest7658> software packet quellen... ?
<Guest7658> Konnte http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz nicht holen  404 Not Found [IP: 141.76.2.130 80]
<Guest7658> e.g.
<Daskreech1> wait gutsy?
<Daskreech1> Guest7658: just do sudo do-release-upgrade
<Guest7658> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<Guest7658> No new release found
<Guest7658> wtf
<Daskreech1> want to try the dangerous update? :)
<Guest7658> that means?
<Guest7658> after yesterday i will be more on the secure side
<Daskreech1> ok fine :) want to do the safe upgrade? :)
<Guest7658> yes
<Daskreech1> Download the hardy alternate cd
<Guest7658> oh.. well. then the danger way..
<Daskreech1> No it's pretty safe
<Daskreech1> oh ok I see
<Daskreech1> open the file /etc/apt/sources.list and change where it says gutsy to hardy
<Guest7658> dont see it
<Daskreech1> the file?
<Guest7658> do you have a link so i can put it in manuelly
<Daskreech1> You can't find the file or the reference to gutsy ?
<Guest7658> the reference
<Daskreech1> can you pastebin the file?
<Daskreech1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Guest7658> the same when i try update
<Guest7658> same oicture
<Daskreech1> you have the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Daskreech1> ?
<Guest7658> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<Guest7658> lol
<Daskreech1> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<albert_> bjr peut ton m'aider svp pour inst carte atheros AR421
<Guest7658> in
<Daskreech1> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guest7658> wireless=
<Daskreech1> pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<albert_> is not fonction sur wiki ubuntu
<Guest7658> http://pastebin.com/f21925cb2
<Guest7658> what the hell is Sabayon user???
<Guest7658> i didnt install another user
<Daskreech1> http://pastebin.com/m7e80ed9e
<Guest7658> that means==??
<Daskreech1> save that as a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest7658> ok, how
<Gamarok__> man type sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list and replace its content with the ones in daskreech1 's pastebin file and save it
<Guest7658> how replace, hoqw to use ti
<Daskreech1> Guest7658: can you copy it to an editor ?
<Guest7658> the source list?
<Daskreech1> The link I just gave you
<Gamarok__> or you can simply replace the instances of gutsy with hardy
<Daskreech1> yeah
<Guest7658> mom
<Guest7658> replace everything?
<Guest7658> the old text?
<Daskreech1> Guest7658: yes
<Guest7658> k
<Guest7658> mom
<Daskreech1> Guest7658: Might want to make a copy of the old one
<Guest7658> yeah.. but i have to copy it WITHOUT the number in front
<Guest7658> right=?
<Daskreech1> the number ?
<Daskreech1> which number ?
<Gamarok__> yeah man what number
<Guest7658> e.g. he copy not only the text..
<Guest7658>  12.
<Guest7658>       # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<Guest7658> there are no in front
<Guest7658> i copy the text from the hp
<Daskreech1> ooh I see
<Guest7658> its in ever line
<Guest7658> from 1 to 78
<Daskreech1> Hmm doesn't copy the line numbers when Ido it
<Guest7658> yes, i have it yesterday as well. copy and paste and it was without no
<Daskreech1> Guest7658: ok sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.orig && sudo sed -e ’s/\gutsy/hardyy/g’ -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Daskreech1> That should make a backup and change all the lines
<Guest7658> yes!!
<Guest7658> i delete the no and its working. update is working
<Daskreech1> Guest7658: Great :-)
<Gamarok__> thats was clever Daskreech1
<Guest7658> nice!!
<Guest7658> thanks a lot guys!!!
<Gamarok__> i too learned something out of this whole ordeal thanks Daskreech1
<Guest7658> yeah, thats so nice, you are learning every day something new on linux.
<Daskreech1> Every day
<Guest7658> but something else, how can i make a backup right? like restore point on win
<Guest7658> so, if i losse the data or i can not boot anymore like yesterday, how can i make a restore point. can i do it= is it possible=?
<Guest7658> loose
<Daskreech1> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Daskreech1> more orless you need to back up /etc
<swatto> Hello all, please could someone tell me where I can locate the software sources dialog box in Jaunty
<Guest7658> is there someone where you can say that this programm is good? or bad?
<Gamarok__> bye guys take care Daskreech1
<Guest7658> cau
<swatto> Please can anyone help?
<Daskreech1> swatto: It's in kpackagekit
<Guest7658> <Daskreech1> upgarde is not working
<chris_> hi
<chris_> does anybody run amarok 2.1 beta in jaunty?
<Palee> hi, im looking for help to make extended desktop, somebody can help me?
<Palee> hi, im looking for help to make extended desktop, somebody can help me? ( ATI driver write this: Error: Options, e.g. --dtop and --desktop-setup, are not supported when RandR 1.2 is enabled!, after the xRandR write this:xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1680x1680 (desired size 3360x1050))
<xerox1_> Palee, in former times you had to change the "virtual" entry in xorg.conf; now the content of xorg.conf has changed; don't know where to do it now
<jazman> looking to to goto juanty from intrepid any probs with ext 4 format from ext 3 with out data loss
<Unksi> jazman: you can mount ext3 as ext4 but it wont give you all the speed benefits unless you reformat it as ext4
<jazman> thats fine then as im not reddy to reformat as i need a new usb drive as vista is playing games with my other drives on this pc so i dont wast my time with that crap
<jazman> goo will upgrade then
<kayess> Just wondering about the network manager plasmoid. How do you get it to connect to a network that is already in your network list without it wanting to add the configuration all over again?
<kayess> This is on wifi
<ahmed> everytime i start my kubuntu Pc i try to view shared folder from xp pc i got not accessible error and permission error to solve this i have to run "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ahmed> " how i could solve this
<AustLaw> whats the typical way of sharing files over a network wit kubuntu?
<ahmed> everytime i start my kubuntu Pc i try to view shared folder from xp pc i got not accessible error and permission error to solve this i have to run "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ahmed> " how i could solve this
<ahmed> how i could know if samba share work at start up or no?
<icqnumber_> how to install gnome on kubuntu
<icqnumber_> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<cumulus007> wtf is going on here:
<cumulus007> okular: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv
<ikonia> cumulus007: we know what "wtf" means and don't need to see it, could yoi please moderate your language a little please.
<cumulus007> sure, I'm sorry
<ikonia> thanks
<cumulus007> all my programs don't start anymore
<ikonia> what did you change?
<cumulus007> nothing
<ikonia> you must have applied some updates ?
<cumulus007> I recently installed software to manage the Belgium eID
<ikonia> belgium eid ?
<cumulus007> that worked via a install.sh script which installed some packages
<cumulus007> eID is a way to access online governement services
<ikonia> I'm guessing it's updated some core component like qt that has broke everything (looking at your error)
<cumulus007> yep, it did I think... it overwrote my Qt libraries...
<hans> d
<sharkp> hi
<sharkp> can I automount a removable device?
<Gamarok__>  yea man i too had this question for sometime sharkp
<sharkp> and the asnwer is...
<sharkp> *answer
<ikonia> it should automount when you plug it in with hal
<sharkp> how?
<ikonia> plug it in and hal should automount it
<sharkp> yes, but how should I configure hal?
<ikonia> it should be done already
<sharkp> mmm...in my computer no
<Gamarok__> well no what happens when you plug the device is the new device notifier shows up atleast on my kde
<sharkp> Gamarok__: but I want that when I plug my device it will be mounted
<sharkp> I don't know if I'm enough clear
<Gamarok__> well i too don't know how that can be done i thought someone here might know when you asked this question
<Gamarok__> sorry sharkp
<ikonia> sharkp: what happens when you plug it in?
<sharkp> Gamarok__: nevermind Gamarok__ :)
<sharkp> ikonia: mmm...kde shows a pop up from the bar
<hans> i have problem with my graphics after an upgrade to kubuntu 9.04. I use an ati mobility radeon 9700. Sometimes the system hangs up and sometimes i get black screens. .. help!
<ikonia> sharkp: which is ?
<sharkp> in which there is my hard disk, and then I can mount it by clicking on and by opening it with Dolphin
<sharkp> that's it
<sharkp> well, nevermind, Ill'go to lunch
<sharkp> good lunch to everyone
<hans> can anyone help me?
<hans> is there a way to get an ati mobility radeon to work with kubuntu 9.04?????
<hans> is it right, that the new 9.4 driver of ati doesnt support this card?
<hans> and thr ati 9.3 one doesnt work with xorg-xserver 1.6?
<oisi2004> algum BR que possa me ajudar com o novo KUBUNTU 9 ?
<BluesKaj> !pt | oisi2004
<ubottu> oisi2004: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ba2boy> hi all :)
<Gamarok__>  hey man
<Armageddon> My volume knob changes the PCM volume not the Master one, how do i change that ?
<Armageddon> My volume knob changes the PCM volume not the Master one, how do i change that ?
<spiniker> is there anyway i could install ubuntu desktop on kubuntu
<Armageddon> yes
<sharkp> hi
<sharkp> Is there a tool like katapult?
<Armageddon> you mean gnome ?
<spiniker> im still waiting for my upgrade to finish,maybe ill do it afterwards
<spiniker> yup gnome
<sharkp> I've heard some time ago of a tool called krunner
<phh> sharkp: it's the one you get while doing alt-f2
<sharkp> is it available?
<sharkp> I'm asking because if I press alt+f2 nothing appens
<sharkp> *happens
<Armageddon> sharkp: something should happen :/
<sharkp> me too I supposed... XD
<sharkp> but it's so, nothing happens
<Armageddon> spiniker: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Armageddon> i mean
<Armageddon> spiniker: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Armageddon> sorry !
<Gamarok__> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Armageddon> My volume knob changes the PCM volume not the Master one, how do i change that ?  anyone any idea ?
<sharkp> could you know why, Armageddon?
<Armageddon> sharkp: know what ? :/
<Armageddon> sharkp: im sorry no, im new here :(
<sharkp> ehm...why nothing happens
<sharkp> ok, now I''ll help you
<sharkp> you have to change the principal channel, by right-clicking on kmix
<Armageddon> omg your a genius :/
<Armageddon> i just turned to KDE i was using gnome :/
<Armageddon> sharkp: i might be able to help you
<Armageddon> wait
<sharkp> nevermind Armageddon, it's always so... some stupid things seems to ask NASa operation
<Armageddon> can you open system settings ?
<sharkp> Armageddon: hey, if you can't, don't worry ^^
<sharkp> yes, yes
<Armageddon> keyboard and mouse
<sharkp> yes
<Armageddon> damn i had an idea :/
<Armageddon> i cant find the shortcut alt+F2
<sharkp> I've discovered that krunner is present
<sharkp> maybe I have to change some shortcuts by the program
<laurent_> bonjour à tous
<sharkp> laurent_: salam
<Armageddon> salut
<Armageddon> !Alt+F2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Alt+F2
<Armageddon> :/
<spiniker> is there any way i could upgrade directly to 9.04 from 7.10?
<laurent_> c'est sympat cette application
<sharkp> please laurent_, speak in english to respect everyone
<Armageddon> spiniker: no idea
<Armageddon> laurent_: qu'elle application ?
<sharkp> spiniker: no way
<sharkp> spiniker: you have to do both passages
<laurent_> Konversation
<Matisse> hi
<spiniker> i see..i guess im just gonna have to do 8.04 then 9.04..hehe
<Armageddon> ah oui, faut essaye Pidgin
<spiniker> i was kinda hoping to speed things up a lil bit
<Matisse> how do I get my 3.1 sound working? With Windoze I would have to use the board sound chip an the sound card
<laurent_> j'ai aussi pidgin mais c'est ma 1er en Chat je suis un solitaire
<Armageddon> spiniker: i have to warn you, 9.04 didnt work perfectly for me !!!
<Armageddon> spiniker: i tried interpid it worked pretty well when i installed the jaunty i had a little bit of problems
<spiniker> really so its not yet stable?
<Armageddon> laurent_: dac
<Armageddon> spiniker: that's not what i said
<spiniker> maybe ill upgrade to hardy but use the gnome settings instead..
<Armageddon> spiniker: it is VERY stable as stable as the others but it didnt work quite well on my platform as interpid did, i need to tuneup my kernel
<Armageddon> spiniker: i am using the gnome :P
<Armageddon> trust me its not a gnome or kde problem
<Armageddon> spiniker: desktop or laptop ?
<spiniker> i see,im hoping that i wouldnt have some difficulty since im using an old laptop..
<Armageddon> what kind of laptop ?
<Armageddon> branch mark ?
<Armageddon> and what kind of bios ?
<spiniker> its an old hpzt1170
<Armageddon> what kind of bios spiniker ?
<spiniker> i upgraded yesterday to ubuntu 9.04,but after i shut it down my network settings were not working anymore
<Armageddon> !run
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run
<Armageddon> !application
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about application
<spiniker> plus my wireless card d-link airplus g is also not working,
<spiniker> thats why i ended up reinstalling the entire os
<Armageddon> oh :/
<spiniker> lucky for me i had cd's form shipit of old copies that i kept..:)
<Armageddon> cool
<Armageddon> spiniker: one more try
<Armageddon> go to system options
<spiniker> ok
<Armageddon> advanced
<Armageddon> Desktop theme details
<Armageddon> Run command dialog, what do you have there ?
<spiniker> im already downloading the ubuntu-desktop
<Armageddon> spiniker: im talking in KDE
<spiniker> oh sorry what is it that you want me to do again?
<Armageddon> system settings -> advanced
<Armageddon> Desktop theme details
<spiniker> dont have it desktop theme details..
<Armageddon> oh
<spiniker> system settings advanced, i only see a couple but no desktop theme details
<Armageddon> i have it under there :/
<Armageddon> called um
<spiniker> i do see desktop but its in general tab
<Armageddon> Run Command Dialog
<spiniker> ok
<spiniker> then?
<spiniker> what now?
<Armageddon> well i have it called oxygen
<Armageddon> oxygen Runc Command Dialog
<Armageddon> i think it has something to do with the theme !
<spiniker> ic..
<spiniker> maybe after i finished downloading all the packages for ubuntu desktop then ill look into it
<Armageddon> yup
<Armageddon> maybe
<marcox25_> whre is kde 4.3 beta 1 for kubuntu? any news?
<gorgonizer> does anyone know if Amarok 2.1 Beta 2 is available yet, or progress with it?  Will iPod connectivity be enabled?
<Phibes> hiya, quick question, is there something like daemon tools for ubuntu?
<zzAMzz> Does anybody know how to change the 30sec delay default value on the shutdown/logout dialog window?
<BluesKaj> yeah, just click on shutdown , it'll shutdown immediately
<robin> Phobes: linux has a native mount command which you can use for iso's
<robin> Phibes*
<zzAMzz> BluesKaj: Strangely when i set it in Systemsettings to no confirmation, it will always shutdown regardless what i select (Jaunty)
<Phibes> robin, que and bin iso's too?
<jussi01> !cue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue
<jussi01> meh
<jussi01> theres a converter iirc
<Phibes>  #?
<BluesKaj> zzAMzz, I don't use the delay feature , so sorry i can't help
<jussi01> to convert cue/bins to .iso's
<Phibes> k
<zzAMzz> BluesKaj: np
<phh> Phibes: google cue2iso or bin2iso will answer :)
<robin> Also, does anyone has problems with MPlayer in 9.04, It won't play any media =(
<Phibes> thx
<phh> robin: any error message ?
<robin> In the MPlayer GUI, it just does nothing, in SMplayer it says Mplayer crashed
<phh> mplayer in console ...
<robin> Let me check
<AustLaw> how can I start smbd?
<phh> /etc/init.d/samba start ?
<phh> or /etc/init.d/smb start
<phh> don't remember
<AustLaw> k, thanks
<robin> phh: It doesn't give a real error message but maybe this is something: "mplayer: could not connect to socket"
<desafinado> hello folks, just wanna ask what's better PulseAudio or Intel ICH7 ? and when i use PulseAudio it says " Audio Device PulseAudio Does Not Work, Falling Back To Intel ICH7 " what i'm missing here ? thanks in advance
<phh> robin: it's not, paste the whole thing
<robin> phh:http://pastebin.com/m70f7ac80
<phh> robin: and it doesn't play ?
<robin> it just freezes at the first frame
<phh> try with -ao null
<robin> cool, it works
<robin> thanks man, I've been annoyed by this for a while
<phh> wait
<phh> you won't have any sound.
<robin> =O
<phh> robin: then do killall -9 pulseaudio and use -ao alsa
<robin> doesn't work, freezes again
<phh> damn
<BluesKaj> phh, is that  a mkv file ?
<BluesKaj> or robin rather
<phh> BlueEagle: according to its log yes
<robin> that one was a mkv, yes but I also tried mp4,avi,mov
<tzanger> good morning
<tzanger> Does anyone know what replaced the "archive web page" option that used to be in Konqueror's tools menu?
<robin> tzanger: there is a save page option, not sure if that's what you're looking for
<phh> tzanger: archive web page, but you have to install konq-plugins
<tzanger> phh: aha! a missing package is the source for my sad konq :-)
<tzanger> robin: close, but archive web page would save all images etc into a ".war" file (web archive)
<Matisse_> which sound daemon am I using? (kubuntu 9.049
<phh> Matisse_: most likely is pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> robin, do you have all the codecs installed like the ones in kubuntu-restricted-extras , w32codecs , even libdvdcss2 which is not a codec but a DRM stripper , ffmpeg , libxine1-ffmpeg
<tzanger> phh: I had to ditch pulseaudio when I installed wicd it seemed.
<tzanger> (I went from ubuntu to kubuntu, there was a lot of stuff that changed)
<phh> tzanger: ?!? it's networkmanager not pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> !phonon
<tzanger> networkmanager stopped working outright, which is why I ended u with wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phonon
<tzanger> phh: yes I realize that
<tzanger> I know the two should be completely unrelated
<robin> I have, I used to be play all media proberbly but since 9.04 only dragon player works, and I don't like dragon player
<tzanger> phh this is awesome, I have my page archival tool back. thank you so much!
<phh> robin: try either -ao sdl, -ao oss
<tzanger> is there a similar trick to getting my context menus working for the tab buttons on konsole? :-)
<phh> tzanger: the what ?
<tzanger> phh: in KDE 3.5 you could right-click on the konsole tabs at the bottom and get a context menu (particularly the "clse tab" for killing off unresponsive ssh sessions) -- I can do it through the file menu, so it's not a big deal
<phh> tzanger: well, just click any where else than tab, and you will get it :-)
<tzanger> phh: well shit, I didn't try that... hahaha you're right, thanks again
<tzanger> does KDE have a graphical front-end to the Gnome ssh/gpg passphrase popup?
<ign0ramus> tzanger, ctrl+shift+w will also close the current tab
<tzanger> when I was briefly using gnome, I would ssh over and since I have a DSA key that is accepted by the remote, a GUI popup asked me for my passphrase instead of the normal CLI "enter passphrase:" prompt
<phh> tzanger: pinentry-qt ?
<phh> but afaik it's only for gpg not ssh
<tzanger> actually I found ksshaskpass
<carpii> tzanger, why dont you use public/private key for ssh ?
<carpii> means you dont have to enter a password at all
<hydrogen> you still do
<hydrogen> (which is what ksshaskpass is for)
<hydrogen> unless you use a passwordless private key
<hydrogen> but thats just stupid
<carpii> yes, thats what i mean
<carpii> uh, no it isnt
<hydrogen> yea it is
<carpii> i mean its not what i mean :)
<tzanger> carpii: I do, that's what DSA keys are
<tzanger> carpii: and yes, if you use empty passphrases you don't have to enter one. I do that for backups and stuff but not for my general logins
<carpii> ok, i think i do use an empty passphrase, but my servers are firewalled to my ip
<kurumin> hi
<llele> hello. I have ubuntu here on machine and I try to run apt-get install but I get error. How do I do to upgradera to this 9.04??
<phh> llele: if you give the error, it would be somehow easier to answer
<llele> phh: ok. I try apt-get update and I get Fel http://se.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages 404 Not Found
<phh> sudo sed -ie "s/gutsy/jaunty/g" /etc/apt/source.list
<Gamarok__> guys why is it that nothing happens when i click on the kdebluetooth4 tab
<llele> phh: and it will work with no break?
<Eismann> gutsy is not maintained any more
<phh> Gamarok__: yeah only right click does anything
<phh> llele: well upgrading from gutsy to jaunty won't be an easy task i guess ...
<llele> that is too bad. Then I must stay with this one. thank
<swatto> Anyone know any good books to learn about linux administration
<Gamarok__> no when i click on it from the kmenu to laucnch it nothing happens is it just me or has anyone else encountered this
<phh> Gamarok__: it just launch something in the systray
<phh> and if it's already started it won't do anything else
<Gamarok__> no thats what i am saying nothing shows in my system tray
<Gamarok__> nothing happens
<Gamarok__> thats the strange part phh
<phh> oh and by the way
<Gamarok__> and its a lil annyoing
<phh> you must have a recognized bluetooth dongle
<phh> to get more information on why it won't start, execute kbluetooth4 from a console
<Gamarok__> well my bluetooth works fine in ubuntu and in previous versions of ubuntu
<phh> weird then yes, but start it in console
<phh> maybe the bluetooth service is stopped ?
<Gamarok__> i restarted my bluetooth
<Gamarok__> still nothing happens
<Gamarok__> this the output from the terminal phh KBluetooth4 is already running! but the thing is there is no icon in my system tray
<phh> killall kbluetooth4 and relaunch it from console
<independente> eh minha primeira vez no irc,como que procuro por salas
<Gamarok__> heres the output phh
<Gamarok__> Solid::Control::ManagerBasePrivate::loadBackend: Backend loaded:  "BlueZ"
<Gamarok__> kbluetooth4(7904) KBlueTray::offlineMode: offline Mode
<Gamarok__> sony@sony-vaio:~$
<phh> hum
<phh> does hciconfig says the device is up ?
<Dragnslcr> !br | independente
<ubottu> independente: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Gamarok__> yup it says its up and running
<independente> #ubuntu-br
<Gamarok__> you want to see its output
<phh> Gamarok__: well i just don't know then
<phh> Gamarok__: check /var/log/daemon.log for any bluetooth related error maybe
<Gamarok__> btw heres the hci config output http://paste.ubuntu.com/173695/ till i check for the logs
<Gamarok__> yes there are some errors regarding bluetooth phh should i pastebin my log
<enzi> hi, i have aquestion, i want to backup files from a NTFS partition... but wenn i choose the partition, then the PC hangs a bit an there happens nothing
<Gamarok__> phh you there
<oko> hi
<kaddi> !hi | oko
<ubottu> oko: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Adola> Hi!  Is there FGLRX for 9.04 yet?
<Adola> I couldn't upgrade because of it's missing.
<Adola> And I'm on dial-up
<Unksi> Adola: yes, xorg-driver-fglrx in restricted
<hume> hi..this feels like an odd question, but I just cannot figure it out: how do I play an audio cd with the new amarok?
<ign0ramus> hume, i don't think that feature has been implemented into Amarok 2 yet
<Adola> Unksi: So, Just to make sure, these are the video drivers for ATi cards right?  And about 2 weeks ago, they weren't there?  But now are?
<Unksi> Adola: all i know about that is that packages.ubuntu.com states that there is a package with that name^
<ign0ramus> hume, i would recommend using a different music player - Amarok 2 is quite ready yet :(
<silentstri16> is there a program similar to windows wamp for linux?
<Unksi> i have only nvidia and intel cards with my machines so cant test
<enzi> hi, i have aquestion, i want to backup files from a NTFS partition... but wenn i choose the partition, then the PC hangs a bit an there happens nothing
<Adola> Ah...Hrm.
<ign0ramus> enzi, what are you using to access your NTFS partition?
<hume> ign0ramus, thx... just for a while felt like it was me going crazy.....:)
<enzi> i just use the konqueror
<ign0ramus> hume, Amarok 2 should not have been included in 9.04, as it's nowhere near ready... there's a PPA to use v1.4 in the meantime if you'd like
<ign0ramus> enzi, is the partition mounted?
<enzi> i am totaly new at linux. i dont know how to mount
<eagles0513875> anyone having any random stuttering with 64bit flash cuz its happening to me when playing flash based games in firefox
<silentstri16> can anyone tell me of a program to host a web @ ip? i.e. windows has wamp and xampp
<ign0ramus> enzi, if you right click the NTFS partition icon > Properties, does it say if it is mounted?
<ign0ramus> silentstri16, lamp?
<enzi> no, there is nothing notet
<ign0ramus> enzi, i don't understand you... Is your partition mounted?
<windowsguy> why doesent setting a static ip address work ?
<enzi> i dont know, how do i mount it?
<ign0ramus> enzi, you don't if it's already mounted.  is it mounted?
<hume> ign0ramus, a PPA? how do I use the 1.4?
<enzi> i can see it at the konqueror but i dont get acces
<enzi> earlyer it was a Windows Root Partiotion
<Gamarok__> guys can anyone tell me why nothing happens when i launch kbluetooth4 from kmenu
<ign0ramus> hume, http://nomad.ca/blog/2009/apr/3/amarok-14-jaunty-ubuntu-904/
<Gamarok__> i mean i dont get a systemtray icon or a window
<ign0ramus> enzi, ok, you're not following directions... please right click the partition's icon and select properties.  it will tell you if it's already mounted
<ign0ramus> enzi, also, what is the NTFS partition's name (ie, /dev/sda1)?
<Gamarok__> guys can anyone tell me why nothing happens when i launch kbluetooth4 from kmenu
<windowsguy> i set it in /etc/network/interfaces for eth1.  it doesent work when i boot. why.  http://rafb.net/p/BYl2sn81.html
<eagles0513875> windowsguy: it does but your wired device is normally eth0
<enzi> it is calles "Volume(NTFS)" and when i rightclick it, then there comes just the note, to Hide it, nothing else, i cant find/get propertys
<windowsguy> eagles0513875: well it's not
<windowsguy> ifconfig says eth1
<windowsguy> and thats what dhclient assigns to
<ign0ramus> enzi: please pastebin the output of command "mount"
<windowsguy> again,  i set it in /etc/network/interfaces for eth1.  it doesent work when i boot. why.  http://rafb.net/p/BYl2sn81.html
<eagles0513875> windowsguy: im assuming your running /etc/init.d/networking restart right
<windowsguy> eagles0513875: that doesnet work either
<windowsguy> damn thing sucks
<eagles0513875> windowsguy: ifconfig eth1 down did that do anything
<windowsguy> i have to put it down, before i restart it ?
<eagles0513875> windowsguy: no just down then up
<windowsguy> you mean the reastart script couldn't do that.
<windowsguy> i'll be back
<windowsguy> it'll probobly fail anyway.
<eagles0513875> windowsguy: i had a similar issue ended up bypassing the entire widget
<enzi> /dev/sda6 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<enzi> tmpfs on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<enzi> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<enzi> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<enzi> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<enzi> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<enzi> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<enzi> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<eagles0513875> windowsguy: if  i remember correctly i had to reboot
<enzi> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=620)
<enzi> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<enzi> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=755)
<eagles0513875> !paste | enzi
<ubottu> enzi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<enzi> securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<enzi> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<eagles0513875> SPAM
<enzi> /dev/sda2 on /media/disk type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<windowsguy> reboot ?
<eagles0513875> enzi: dont do that
<ign0ramus> !paste | http://nomad.ca/blog/2009/apr/3/amarok-14-jaunty-ubuntu-904/
<windowsguy> ive been rebooting
<ubottu> http://nomad.ca/blog/2009/apr/3/amarok-14-jaunty-ubuntu-904/: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<windowsguy> i sense this is going to be typical linux crap that wont work
<eagles0513875> windowsguy: clean install or upgrade
<ign0ramus> enzi ^ please use pastebin
<eagles0513875> windowsguy: are you also trying to use the network manager widget
<windowsg1y> that failed
<windowsg1y> i had to dhclient to get an ip address
<windowsg1y> damn thing sucks
<windowsg1y> i ran  ifconfig eth1 down; ifconfig eth1 up
<windowsguy> failed
<eagles0513875> windowsg1y: you trying to use both the network manager and the interfaces file?
<windowsg1y> networkmanager is not running inthe tray
<windowsg1y> if thats what you're asking
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> strange
<quassel208> I have installed a Windows program, mounted the iso, and now the program barks that it needs the cd
<eagles0513875> me im bypassing the new network manager all together and useing the file i mentioned
<eagles0513875> windowsg1y: can you pastebin whats in the interfaces file please
<swatto> Anyone know a good tutorial or program I can use that enables me to have a mac-like dashboard?
<windowsg1y> http://rafb.net/p/zlRpzl78.html
<eagles0513875> does your machine have 2 network cards windowsg1y
<ign0ramus> swatto, don't know why you'd want to, but did you see this? --> http://mihirknows.blogspot.com/2009/05/turn-ubuntu-jaunty-into-mac-osx.html
<windowsg1y> eagles0513875: not just one
<windowsg1y> on ethernet
<BluesKaj> windowsg1y, right click on network manager/manage connections, set it up from the dialog
<swatto> ahh yes thats what I want to do :)
<windowsg1y> but kubuntu is too dumb to not see an eth0 and calls it eth1
<eagles0513875> windowsg1y: crazy thought could you tell the file to try eth0
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i tried with default jaunty one and it wouldnt even get me dhcp bypassed and using /etc/network/interfaces
<windowsg1y> network mangager?!?!?!! THAT THING SUCKS !!!
<BluesKaj> the widget one, windowsg1y ?
<eagles0513875> windowsg1y: the plasma-widget-network-manager
<windowsg1y> yea
<windowsg1y> it sucks ass
<Gunnar_Eismann> windowsg1y: what shows ifconfig -a?
<windowsg1y> incompitant
<eagles0513875> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<windowsg1y> ifconfig -a says ---> eth1 , lo, pan0 hat ever that is, and pan0:avahi
<windowsg1y> and it's missing wlan0
<swatto> You know the K menu taskbar at the bottom is it possible to move it at the top and fade it out a little bit?
<Gunnar_Eismann> sometimes eth1 is the wireless intreface
<windowsg1y> well it's not. it's my ethernet interface
<windowsg1y> in this case
<Sir_Brizz> does anyone know how to make network manager connect to my non broadcasting wifi router?
<tzanger> I gave up on networkmanager and installed wicd
<ign0ramus> swatto, not sure if you can move the default panel, but you can create a new one at the top and add whatever widgets you want... also transparency will depend on your style/theme
<windowsg1y> network manager is not letting me type the ip address
<windowsg1y> i clicked manual under the drop box
<Sir_Brizz> heh
<eagles0513875> windowsg1y: then hit add
<windowsg1y> i did
<Gunnar_Eismann> windowsg1y: did you try to connect manually with ifconfig?
<windowsg1y> ok
<Sir_Brizz> it's ironic because if I login to my gnome session the wireless will connct. If I then log out and back in to KDE it will also connect
<windowsg1y> yea i can manually assing with ifconfig
<Sir_Brizz> if my computer goes to sleep it breaks again
<windowsg1y> but im not gonna type those lines everytime i reboot
<phh> swatto: left click on it, "configure panel", click and drop screen border & height for what you want
<Gunnar_Eismann> i know
<ign0ramus> Sir_Brizz, have you tried using wicd instead of network manager?
<swatto> last time i messed with that I screwed it up and had to delete some kde files to reset back to default
<ign0ramus> swatto, was that in kde 4.0?
<swatto> yep I think thats what is installed here
<ign0ramus> swatto, o_O .... well i'd fix that issue first.  kde 4.0 is very... uh... not so great
<phh> ign0ramus: you mean the worst thing we can ever imagine after amarok2 ? :)
<Gunnar_Eismann> windowsg1y: btw, you will need an "auto eth1" in the interfaces file if you want it to work when you restart
<ign0ramus> phh, lol. yeah :)
<windowsg1y> ugg
<ign0ramus> swatto, you want at least kde 4.2.2 before messing with any settings
<swatto> how can I find out what kde i am running
<ign0ramus> swatto, an easy way to check is to go to Help > About KDE in any kde app
<windowsguy> Gunnar_Eismann: thanx that worked
<Gunnar_Eismann> windowsg1y: If you use /etc/network/interfaces instead network-manager, you need to add that line
<windowsguy> i dont know why no one coulda just told me that.  ive been asking every day for like 50 times.
<swatto> hmm cant see it
<nightdrever> could someone guide me in setting up thunderbird so i can check hotmail and yahoo emails?
<phh> nightdrever: you just can't for hotmail
<ign0ramus> swatto, can you open konqueror?
<swatto> ahh im using KDE 4.2.2
<nightdrever> phh i thought you could after downloading an addon?
<ign0ramus> swatto, ok there you go :)
<phh> nightdrever: oh well maybe then
<nightdrever> i just dont know how todo it
<phh> swatto: so just do what i said, it should just works unless you're way too bad :)
<swatto> Trying to get this AWN thing installed, well ive installed AWN but trying to get the dock thing now, I have compiz up and running
<ign0ramus> swatto, now, if you right click your desktop, and add new panel, you can add all your regular stuff back to that panel
<pasQualle> hey guys, I hope someone can help me with my klauncher prob
<ign0ramus> swatto, if you're satisfied with how everything is working, you can remove the bottom panel safely
<phh> nightdrever: go on http://webmail.mozdev.org/installation.html and install the hotmail thing
<swatto> I tried but cannot get the system tray thing to display correctly, it streches across the whole bar
<phh> and the webmail thing too.
<pasQualle> in nearly every program, i.e. k3b, where I need to open files or folders, I get a _cannot talk to klauncher_ message
<ign0ramus> swatto, i've seen this happen before.. if you create a new panel, and add the system tray on the new one, is it still huge?
<swatto> Ahh I have managed to but the original taskbar at the top now
<ign0ramus> swatto, that's what you asked for, right?
<swatto> yep
<swatto> but yes create new panel still makes the widget strech across whole panel
<ign0ramus> swatto, :/  looking for a fix
<nate_> hi
<nate_> i recently upgraded to 9.04 and when i do an update it says the backend took to long and i need to fork....
<nate_> what is this fork
<ign0ramus> swatto, one workaround is to create a separate panel just for system tray and you can resize that panel for your needs... still looking though
<ign0ramus> swatto, what if you add the Task Manager widget to the panel... does it properly resize the system tray?
<swatto> ill try
<nate_> anybody know what 'need to fork' means
<ign0ramus> swatto, try sliding it to different locations along the panel... it should resize the system tray widget
<swatto> yep the task manager widget is resized properly when adding it
<ign0ramus> swatto, does that solve your problem satisfactorily?
<swatto> yep well its fine because I have moved the original bottom bar to the top now, thankyou for your help :)
<swatto> now just trying to get Awn to work but it isnt displaying
<ign0ramus> swatto, np
<ign0ramus> swatto, that i know nothing about.
<mofux> hi, is there the kde4.3 beta1 release available from somewhere for intrepid?
<swatto> gonna restart, bye all :)
<nate_> is there anybody out there?
<nate_> are my updates taking, if i get an error message about needing to fork?
<dimbass> тут по руске кто не буть пишет
<Unksi> !ru | dimbass
<ubottu> dimbass: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Unksi> nate_: what is the exact error?
<nate_> the backend took too long you need to fork!
<Unksi> hmm, what happens if you try to run the update again?
<ign0ramus> nate_, this is a known issue, that's allegedly being worked on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+bug/272410
<nate_> sweet so its ok
<swatto> woo seems to work, I have the dock at the bottom however it only adds icons when I open the program
<nate_> do you think it could be because my comp is 9 yrs old
<swatto> ohh yes works :)
<nate_> thanks
<ign0ramus> nate_, no, it happens on all kinds of hardware.  if it's preventing you from installing hardware, you can always still use adept, synaptic, or (recommended) terminal
<ign0ramus> *installing software
<swatto> Anyone know how I stop Awn Dock from showing Icons for open applications
<ign0ramus> swatto, if no one here can help, check the wiki: http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
<lena> hello there.. i had a problem with with a printer.. it's the hp psc 1350, which is connected on a windows xp.. the printer is also shared..
<lena> in the same network is a computer which running kubuntu jaunty
<lena> i tried to configure cups the right way, so over the samba-protocoll (because it's a windows-share)
<lena> the strange thing is, it's on the xp-machine in the spooler
<lena> and the printer does something (you could hear it)
<lena> but it never print  something out..
<lena> and i also couldn't delete the job on the windows xp-machine, but i must wait until he is finished
<lena> but he never does finishing.. so i must restart the spooler on windows xp to print something from windows.. this is not so fine, i just want to print from jaunty..
<lena> could someone help me?
<slow-motion> hi
<Gunnar_Eismann> hi
<user____> hello
<user____> i hae a problem
<user____> i have the riva tnt2 model 64 from nvidia, but i have all done whats stands in wiki
<user____> but when i put in devices in the cnf file xserver dont start after restart.
<user____> i mean rename nv with nvidia
<user____> can u help me?
<robert__> hello, ive got a few
<robert__> damn, pressed enter insead of ", anyway...
<robert__> ive got a few "places" or compartements with stuff on it, not everytime i want to load music from the music player or start a game, i have to go to that partition to mount it before i can start the application or data
<robert__> is there a roundabout to this?
<user____> can anyone help me with my problems
<ign0ramus> robert__, you want to automatically mount a partition?
<user____> can noone help me
<ign0ramus> user___, if someone can help they will answer you.  if you don't find a suitable answer, you can always ask a little later when others are on
<marcio> opa
<marcio> alguem br ai?
<Guest68555> minha pasta desktop foi deletada e agora tudo que eu coloco no home folder aparece na area de trabalho
<NemesisUK> hi all
<kuruminng> someone pt here?
<kuruminng> portugues
<NemesisUK> does anyone know what command i need to type to see how ubuntu names my soundcard?
<kuruminng> view in system dude
<NemesisUK> need to have it for config teamspeak
<kuruminng> information center
<NemesisUK> like sdp
<kuruminng> what game are you playing?
<NemesisUK> cant seem to get any voice from mic
<kuruminng> test the microfone
<NemesisUK> aha
<NemesisUK> got a audigt2 zs pro
<NemesisUK> useing line in/mic
<NemesisUK> when i select that i cant hear my own voice
<NemesisUK> useless
<Feldegastr> every time i start kde, it starts 640x480 and when i open system settings > Display, the resolution imidiatly switches to 1280x1024 (which was previously set) without me changing anything, is there any way i can get kde to start with the 1280x1024 resolution without having to open the display settings?
<nightdrever> does anyone know hoew to get yahoo working on thunderbird?
<nightdrever> ive got hotmailk working but cant seem to get yahoo working
<airbus> bonne nuit
<swatto> Can Anyone recommend a good programming text editor
<fabio_> hi swatto, kate is the best
<Feldegastr> vi? ;-)
<goshawk_> swatto: kate, code_blocks
<goshawk_> code::blocks
<swatto> ok cheers :)
<goshawk_> swatto: maybe eclipse
<Feldegastr> i like mc for the command line
<fabio_> whick languace swatto?
<swatto> python
<goshawk_> swatto: eclipse + pydev has code-completition for it
<fabio_> ok, go with kate, it has an embedded konsole
<user____> so noone can help me?
<fabio_> eclipse is the best but ssoooo huge
<goshawk_> user___: it depends from your question
<fabio_> warning: i am a real wannabee....someone is working on KDE4.3 packaging?
<user____> i have the glx 71 driver, but when i use as driver nvidia, xserver not start up
<fabio_> user....have you edited xorg.conf file'
<user____> yes
<user____> as driver as nvidia
<fabio_> what's the error?
<user____> but then xserver ot start, says no screen found
<fabio_> has configuration run depmod?
<user____> i dont know
<user____> i have used the package from reposerity with software install of kubuntu
<Feldegastr> i probably need to do a fresh install, i have been using upgraded kubuntu sinse 2006 but the video worked back then!
<robert__> ign0ramus I think thats the solution, iinstamounting :P
<fabio_> ok. if you use "driver nv" in xorg.conf gives you problems?
<ign0ramus> robert__, is it an ntfs partition?
<robert__> yes, all
<robert__> 3 of em
<robert__> ooh, one is not
<robert__> its nt3 (or something?)
<ign0ramus> robert__, what does the "df" command tell you?  (pastebin results)
<robert__> ext3
<refic> yeah, this has probably been asked a few thousand times but what's the status of kde 4.3 in karmic?
<goshawk_> fabio_: KDE4.3 should be here via kde nightly builds
<fabio_> thanks goshawk...does it mean neon project?
<robert__> http://pastebin.com/d57a11c6d
<goshawk_> fabio_: yes neon project
<fabio_> sorry refic...i'm a wannbee
<goshawk_> fabio_: but be aware
<fabio_> yes...goshawk... i won't use it.
<ign0ramus> robert__, ok which partition(s) do you want mounted?
<fabio_> bec<ause i had more problems than pleasures
<goshawk_> fabio_: kde stable relases are unstable for now, so trunk or alpha should be nightmares :)
<robert__> ooh, 146!, games and another one, that doesnt show because it isnt mounted yet
<goshawk_> fabio_: are you italian?
<fabio_> yep
<fabio_> sì
<goshawk_> hahahahahha
<robert__> http://pastebin.com/m3f91a4c0
<ign0ramus> robert__, do you have "ntfs-3g" and "ntfs-config" installed?
<robert__> i think thats all you need to know from the command df
<fabio_> mi hai beccato!
<goshawk_> perchè provi a tradurre l'italiano in inglese? :) "more problems than pleasures"
<robert__> how do i check that? (i dunno)
<goshawk_> robert__: check what?
<fabio_> perchè mi piace!
<ign0ramus> robert__, just try installing them, and either they will install or tell you that they're already installed
<robert__> robert__, do you have "ntfs-3g" and "ntfs-config" installed?
<fabio_> fom where goshawk
<ign0ramus> robert__, they make mounting ntfs very easy
<robert__> ive got them mounted, but I have to click on them every time in Places when i want data from them
<robert__> like then they will be active
<ign0ramus> robert__, i'm not sure i follow; what are you trying to accomplish?
<robert__> well, wait for the picture :P
<goshawk_> fabio_: from Milan :P
<corigo> KPackageKit is failing to install Sun Java because: "sun-dlj-v1-1 license could not be presented" ... any solutions?
<goshawk_> corigo install from apt-get
<fabio_> Milàn!
<goshawk_> or aptitude
<robert__> damnit, prt scr doenst work :P
<goshawk_> fabio_: but i'm here just for Politecnico, i'm from Sicily
<fabio_> another question: does Packagekit support proxy?
<ign0ramus> robert__, you can alt+f2 and then run ksnapshot to take a screen
<goshawk_> well, packagekit is an API, it's not a program, kpackagekit is a program that uses packagekit API
<ign0ramus> corigo, if you install java via terminal, it will bring up the licensing screen
<fabio_> yes. do API support proxing?
<swatto> I installed kubuntu via wubi (the windows installer) is there any way I can access my NTFS partition from ubuntu?
<fabio_> don't tell me to "dig into APIs".
<corigo> goshawk_: 9.04 there is no "aptitude" interface available other than KPackage
<fabio_> because I will do it only if noone knows
<goshawk_> corigo: apt-get install aptitude
<goshawk_> corigo: sudo aptitude
<goshawk_> corigo: it's kinda apt-get, but with a curses gui
<goshawk_> fabio_: i don't think that the API take care of the proxy, it's a application matter
<fabio_> goshawk. I don't think so.
<goshawk_> fabio_: packagekit is an api to build a package manager that works with all the package management which support packagekit api (deb, rpm, and so on)
<robert__> ing0ramus
<robert__> http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/8015/snapshot1.png
<corigo> goshawk_: exactly... response is: Invalid operation aptitude
<ign0ramus> swatto, do they show up under /media ?
<goshawk_> corigo: be sure that you write exactly "sudo apt-get install aptitude"
<ign0ramus> robert__, ok, so you're not using kubuntu, then?
<fabio_> mmm...so I have to dig into two codes.
<robert__> uhm... i think not?
<ign0ramus> robert__, no... but you're in the kubuntu channel
<swatto> no it just has cdrom, cdrom0, floppy, floppy0
<ign0ramus> robert__, either way, this is fixable
<robert__> i downloaded kubuntu for irc
<ign0ramus> swatto, what about /host ?
<fabio_> bye all.
<goshawk_> bye fabio_
<goshawk_> :P
<fabio_> bye goshawk. buoni studi!
<ign0ramus> robert__, are these partitions mounted on startup?
<robert__> yeah, i think they are, only thing i have to do is click them as in the picture
<pc1> hola
<gigasoft> how to copy copy-protected dvd, any help?!
<ign0ramus> robert__, well, yes, you would have to click them to access them via gui... I'm still not understanding what your question is... :/
<corigo> goshawk_: skipping the whole aptitude stuff... from the command line I do get to see the lovely license, but can't seem to approve it?!?
<corigo> (for Java)
<swatto> ah yes i can see them in host
<goshawk_> corigo: probably you have to scroll it all down, and then click ok
<ign0ramus> corigo, use the right arrow key
<swatto> does that mean I can copy from there too
<ign0ramus> swatto, should be able to... i never used wubi before
<robert__> can they be auto accessed on start up so i dont have to do that so i can load programs from them without having to click to access them?
<swatto> I dont understand, does linux mount on its own volume even though it was installed via windows installer
<ign0ramus> swatto, because it uses a different filesystem that it must create to run
<ign0ramus> robert__, what programs would you like to run on startup?
<robert__> Steam via wine and i have all my music on one of those partitions, and the rhytmbox gets stuck if dont give it access
<eagles0513875> im having a weird issue sometimes firefox just closes itself same with a game running in wine any ideas as to the cause
<ign0ramus> robert__, ok for rhythmbox... you're saying it can't access the partition with the music on it until you click on it in Places ... right?
<robert__> yes
<ign0ramus> robert__, ok, did you install ntfs-3g and ntfs-config?
<robert__> not yet ^^
<swatto> How do I see what running processes I have open so that I can kill them
<ign0ramus> robert__, ok get those 2, they make things much easier ;)
<ign0ramus> swatto, "top"
<robert__> i only found ntfs-config 0.5.5
<robert__> and it only "Enable write support for external device"
<corigo> sorry missed any responses... connection dropped
<robert__> ill try google :P
<ign0ramus> woops... accidentally killed Konversation :/
<goshawk_> corigo: probably you have to scroll it all down, and then click ok
<swatto> thanks :) think I can run steam from the NTFS volume using wine
<corigo> I can see it, I can click it, nothing happens
<goshawk_> corigo: it's keyboard based
<ign0ramus> anyone else have an issue where ctrl+alt+esc kill icon doesn't disappear after killing a window?  I have to restart X...
<corigo> ah so
<goshawk_> corigo: use tab to move into ok and then push return (OK)
<goshawk_> press
<corigo> Yes, I think Keyboard based came just after I figured that out. thanks
<robert__>  i only found ntfs-config 0.5.5
<robert__> and it only "Enable write support for external device"
<robert__>  ill try google :P
<corigo> I've several people complaining about KPackageKit... I'm going to have to add my voice
<ign0ramus> robert__, just type it in terminal "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfs-config"
<ign0ramus> corigo, it is very buggy and crashy
<robert__> ntfs-3g is already the newest version.
<robert__> ntfs-config is already the newest version.
<ign0ramus> robert__, ok good.
<ign0ramus> robert__, now "gksu ntfs-config"
<ign0ramus> robert__, I'm assuming you don't have kde installed
<robert__> dunno, prolly not
<ign0ramus> robert__, enable read/write for all partitions
<robert__> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kurumin> ola
<corigo> What I really want to know is if anyone can confirm having issues with plugging and unplugging speakers/headphones into their system. I've lost video and had to press the system restart button 4 times today due to plugging in my headphones
<kurumin> alguem pode me dizer o q e isso?
<ign0ramus> robert__, huh?  you should get a window pop up when you run "gksu ntfs-config" ... do you see it?
<robert__> yeah
<robert__> already had that window
<ign0ramus> robert__, ok, so you enabled both, yes?
<robert__> and it only says (button) "Enable write support for external device"
<robert__> yeah
<ign0ramus> robert__, ok, good.  now for ntfs-3g... give me a minute
<kaddi> hi, my pc just froze (yet again -.-), the image is stuck, but the sound keeps playing... how can i get it unstuck?
<robert__> done that now, so rhythmbox should be ok, and wine too right?
<ign0ramus> robert__, maybe not yet... we havent set auto mount yet
<robert__> ah :)
<ign0ramus> robert__, what is the name of the partition with the music (ie, "/dev/sdb1")?
<robert__> lemme df first
<corigo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nightdrever> are there any email programs for linux that you can read both yahoo and hotmail mails?
<robert__>   /dev/sdb6             93241228  89071008   4170220  96% /media/Muziek
<davidjheinrich> hi all
<ign0ramus> robert__, OK.  please pastebin your fstab "gksu gedit /etc/fstab"
<robert__> or wait :) thats the 146! one, anyway
<kurumin> Ola
<davidjheinrich> does anyone know how to restart the mysql daemon?
<kurumin> alguem pode me dizer o q e isto?
<nightdrever> are there any email programs for linux that you can read both yahoo and hotmail mails????
<robert__> http://pastebin.com/m256b1459
<nightdrever> noone know?
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart" ?
<kaddi> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<corigo> nightdrever: which have you tried? As long as Yahoo and Hotmail support POP3 any application can, if enabled in your account
<davidjheinrich> ign04amus, when I dod that, it says "sudo: /etc/init.d/mysql: command not found"
<nightdrever> well i tried to get thunderbird but i dint suceed
<nightdrever> anyones that do it automatically?
<corigo> Try Zimbra from Yahoo
<eagles0513875> !zimbra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zimbra
<eagles0513875> !info zimbra
<ubottu> Package zimbra does not exist in jaunty
<eagles0513875> O_O
<ign0ramus> robert__, do this "sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs"
<corigo> nightdrever: zimbra.com
<robert__> ign0ramus done
<ign0ramus> robert__, ok, now we will make a backup of your fstab: "sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak"
<robert__> Done
<ign0ramus> robert__, ok now clear your current fstab, and paste this one inside: http://pastebin.com/m79aedacb
<robert__> okay
<ign0ramus> robert__, the line I added "/dev/sdb6    /mnt/ntfs    ntfs-3g    defaults    0 0" should now auto-mount this partition automatically when you start up
<ign0ramus> robert__, save and exit gedit.
<ign0ramus> robert__, if you want to test, reboot, and see if this partition is mounted on startup
<robert__> yeah, can I self do it for other partitions?
<ign0ramus> robert__, yes, but I would check to make sure this works before adding all kinds of other stuff :)
<robert__> haha, okay :D
<ign0ramus> robert__, again, if you want to use your old fstab, just take off the ".bak" file and let it overwrite the one we just created
<robert__> gonna restart now, see you in a minute and check it...
<ign0ramus> robert__, k i'll be here
<swatto> Is there any way I can make the Hardware Info widget longer so it doesn'thave a scrollbar?
<Phibes> and im back
<Phibes> im robert__
<dsmith_> well linux recongnize 4gb memory?
<ign0ramus> Phibes, now is that partiton automatically mounted and read for rhythmbox?
<Phibes> hah, ill check
<corigo> dsmith_: yes
<dsmith_> corigo: thx
<Phibes> it disapeared completely!
<ign0ramus> Phibes, huh?
<Phibes> well, its not in my places list anymore
<ign0ramus> Phibes, do "sudo fdisk -l"
<ign0ramus> Phibes, do you see it there?
<swatto> Anyone know if there is a network info widget available?
<Phibes> okay, it hasnt all but disapeared :p
<ign0ramus> Phibes, phew! editing your fstab shouldn't delete partitions!
<ign0ramus> Phibes, okay, but does it work how it should now?
<Phibes>  /sdb6 is still there but it doesnt show in places
<corigo> dsmith: and if you have 64bit system (and 64bit Linus) then much more as well
<ign0ramus> Phibes, you should be able to add it back to the menu later if you want
<Phibes> ill just try on another partition (ext3) first
<ign0ramus> Phibes, your ext3 partition (if you only have one), is the linux partition you're using now
<ign0ramus> Phibes, it has to be mounted! (unless you're running on a livecd)
<Phibes> you sir, are incorrect, i have 2 (i think?)
<ign0ramus> Phibes, that's why i said "if you only have one"... ;)
<Phibes> aaah... I see, its now become a folder instead of a partition and is not in between 146! and the games partition
<ign0ramus> Phibes, ext3/4 partitions will show as "linux" in the fdisk command
<Phibes> okay...
<Walzmyn> how can you move widgets on your taskbar?
<ign0ramus> Phibes, but does it work how it should?  that's why we went through all this!
<Phibes> /dev/sdb6             93241228  89071008   4170220  96% /mnt/ntfs
<Phibes> /dev/sdb5             51472228  35588716  15883512  70% /media/Games
<Phibes> /dev/sda1            153834852 100535584  45484852  69% /media/146!
<Phibes> it does :D
<Phibes> see at the end, mnt/ntfs means its mounted like i want to :D
<ign0ramus> Phibes, so you are happy with the results?
<Phibes> yes :D
<Phibes> thx allot :D
<Phibes> im gonna do the same to the others :)
<ign0ramus> Phibes, np.... you had me sweating there for a minute!
<ign0ramus> Phibes, do you know what you're doing?
<Phibes> haha :) well... lucky for you its not iraq :D
<Phibes> ill copy the line, change the number for sdb5
<ign0ramus> Phibes, very true :)
<ign0ramus> Phibes, okay, you got it
<Phibes> and for sda1...
<Phibes> i dunno, its ext3 so...
<ign0ramus> Phibes, keep in mind, the setting i gave it "default 0 0" are not very secure - they are globally readable/writable
<ign0ramus> Phibes, leave the ext3 alone... it's already mounted when you start up linux
<corigo> Walzmyn: click on the cashew at the end then select the widget and drag and drop
<Phibes> okay... so that means 146! is ntfs...
<ign0ramus> Phibes, anything windows would be ntfs (as long as its win2k or newer)
<Phibes> yeah, but its just a folder with music (146!)
<Phibes> ill check it after the restart in a moment
<ign0ramus> Phibes, well it is an entire partition (that is ntfs)
<Phibes> i think ive got it now :)
<Phibes> http://pastebin.com/m510ec53e
<ign0ramus> Phibes, if you run "sudo fdisk -l" what is it's entry under "system"?
<ign0ramus> Phibes, yeah, that should work :)
<ign0ramus> Phibes, keep in mind what i said about permissions - that will make these partitions globally readable and writable...
<Phibes> s
<Phibes>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Phibes> /dev/sda1               1       19457   156288321   83  Linux
<Phibes>  /dev/sdb7               1        1913    15366078   83  Linux
<Phibes> sdb7 is the linux where linux is running on
<ign0ramus> Phibes, so are you ok with the settings you have now?
<Phibes> i think so, ill restart now
<ign0ramus> Phibes, k... see you in  a few
<thehardman> hi.
<thehardman> I am running kubuntu 9.04 on a machine with 2 video outs. when it boots up it sees both monitors but I can figure out how to extended my desktop over to the other monitor instead of mirroring one monitor on another.
<thehardman> cant figure out that is.
<thehardman> do I have to edit the xorg.conf or is there a way to do it in the gui?
<ign0ramus> dwidmann, you there?
<Phibes> im sorry ign0ramus... but it doesnt work
<ign0ramus> Phibes, they are not automatically mounted?
<Phibes> well, as said before, they are not in the places list anymore, and rhythmbox doesnt play the songs so no... i dont think so
<ign0ramus> Phibes, you can change your mount point to /media where you have /mnt... that may put them back in Places (i don't use gnome...)
<ign0ramus> Phibes, do you want to try that?
<Phibes> yeah... ill try :()
<Phibes> :)
<Phibes> restart!
<ign0ramus> Phibes, oh, did you "sudo mkdir /media/ntfs" first?
<Phibes> im back! and we are in iraq! with "You are not privileged to mount the volume 'Muziek'"
<ign0ramus> Phibes, my fault for forgetting!
<kaddi> hi, my pc just froze (yet again -.-), the image is stuck, but the sound keeps playing... how can i get it unstuck?
<Phibes> well, i changed it under /media/Muziek now
<ign0ramus> Phibes, you have to create a directory before you can mount to it... do all your mountpoints exist?  If not, you must create them with "mkdir"
<Phibes> i ahev created mountpoits now /media/Muziek (/146! and /Games too)
<Dragnslcr> kaddi- if KDE is completely frozen, ctrl-alt-backspace will force X to restart (you'll lose anything you haven't saved)
<ign0ramus> Phibes, ok, can i see your fstab now?
<Phibes> okay
<Phibes> http://pastebin.com/m7385f13e
<ign0ramus> Phibes, ok, provided you created the mountpoints correctly as you said, this should be good
<Phibes> okay, then its of to another restart :)
<ezu5t> what is the kubuntu recommended program to use instead of "xnetcardconfig" ?
<ezu5t> for setting the IP address  of an eth0
<ezu5t> it seems xnetcardconfig doesn't work
<ezu5t> my hostname is lost, and and I have to ifdown ifup eth0 each time I reboot
<ign0ramus> Phibes, if you run the command "mount", it will list all currently mounted devices ... your partitions should now be listed in there.
<Phibes> yeah, 146! is the only one missing
<ign0ramus> Phibes, cool! i was gonna mention that particular one...
<Phibes> http://pastebin.com/m54e1a959
<ign0ramus> Phibes, i'm not sure if the system correctly parses the "!" in the device name... not sure, but that may be why
<Phibes> so i should call it 146 :P  and be done with it
<ign0ramus> Phibes, sounds good.  but yeah, your other partitions are successfully mounted at startup now
<amorphous_> nice kde4.  thanks :) --- anyone know what the best way to remove gnome from my system is? it wont allow me to remove gnome-desktop-environment... is there another?
<ign0ramus> Phibes, if you still have issues with rhythmbox, it's not because the partition isn't mounted ;)
<Phibes> well, rhythmbox doesnt pick up 146! NOW
<Phibes> oops, capslock
<ign0ramus> Phibes, do your partitions show up in Places again?
<Phibes> You are not privileged to mount the volume '146!'.
<ign0ramus> Phibes, try getting rid of that "!" first, and see if that helps
<Phibes> hm, okay
<Phibes> ah!
<Phibes> 146! is ext2
<ign0ramus> haha!
<ign0ramus> Phibes, yeah, ntfs-3g isn't going to help you mount an ext FS partition! :)
 * Phibes is ashamed
<ign0ramus> Phibes, it's cool... i made quite a few mistakes along the way, too
<Phibes> well... can ext2 be mounted like the ntfs?
<Phibes> with a quick line in fstab?
<ign0ramus> Phibes, i'm checking that now... (i've never actually had to do that with only one ext partition...)
<ign0ramus> Phibes, "/dev/hda5 /media ext3 defaults 0 0" seems to be the proper syntax (of course, modify it for your setup)
<corigo> how do I tell if I'm on 4.2.2. or 4.3?
<ign0ramus> corigo, go to Help > About KDE in any kde app
<ign0ramus> corigo, i think you would have to have added some separate repos to be running 4.3 (is that even out yet?)
<corigo> beta 1
<Phibes> okay :)
<ign0ramus> corigo, ok, cool.. didn't know that.  I'm using 4.2.3, and it is pretty solid (compared to earlier iterations)
<Phibes> so instead of ntfs-3g its ext3?
<ign0ramus> Phibes, here's a good one for reference: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<Phibes> not ext2?
<ign0ramus> Phibes, wait, are you sure it's ext2?  that's fairly old...
<Phibes> i am really really sure :D
<ign0ramus> Phibes, you can tell for sure if you run 'gparted'
<Phibes> i ran gparted
<ign0ramus> Phibes, ok, then yes, use 'ext2'
<ign0ramus> Phibes, i was just giving syntax - you make it work for your setup ;)
<Phibes> jep :)
<Phibes> done!
<Phibes> restarting in...
<nightdrever> how do i get zimbra to start up automatically?
<ign0ramus> nightdrever, if it's an executable file, just put a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart and it will run on startup
<Phibes> ign0ramus thx allot! it all works now perfectly :)
<ign0ramus> Phibes, sweet!
<Phibes> rhythmbox started playing right away :)
<Phibes> and the partitions show on my desktop aswell
<ign0ramus> Phibes, so now everything is as you wanted it?
<Phibes> yeah!
 * ign0ramus goes to take a nap now :)
<Phibes> hah, look out for the taliban!
<ign0ramus> Phibes, we're out of there now!
<Phibes> ooh, good :)
<Phibes> well, im gonna do the dishes :) bye!
<ign0ramus> Phibes, cheers!
<desu> I recently upgraded to KDE 4.2.3 in Jaunty, and all the plasma icons have been replaced by the "?" icon. Also, plasma seems to get weirded up after a while... ie. loses all icons and text... Any idea why this may be happening?
<desu> all icons and text includes the taskbar and system tray text
<ign0ramus> desu, could it be your icons?  try changing them and see if it makes a difference
<desu> I haven't set any custom icons... Even the icon theme is the default one...
<desu> i'm talking about http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/6746/plasma2.png versus http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/9662/plasma1.png
<OmnipotentEntity> hello, I'm having a peck of difficulty connecting an Atheros card to a secured wireless network using both the ath_pci driver and the free ath5k driver, any suggestions?  Using 9.04
<OmnipotentEntity> forgot to mention, 64-bit OS
<nikolas_> hi guys, after installing windows i had to reinstall grub.did it according to the instructions in ubuntu forum (through live cd) but now i cannot enter windows can anybody help?
<blackflag> !sceen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sceen
<blackflag> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, is windows listed in your grub menu?
<nikolas_> yes, but doesnlt work
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, what doesn't work?  it just goes to a black screen or what?
<nikolas_> i have tried several things in menu.lst, now gives me error 13
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, so you select windows, press enter, and it gives you grub error 13?  is that correct?
<nikolas_> yes
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, ok... lemme look around
<edge> I want a specific version of Rails installed on my system, how do i first determine what version of a package is installed, and if it is wrong how do I go about selecting a exact version package?
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<nikolas_> ign0ramus: gimme a sec
<nikolas_> ign0ramus: pastebin.com/m108dade4
<luciano> xxxxxxxxx
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, are you using the computer with the problem right now?
<nikolas_> i m writing from a different computer
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, ok good
<luciano> sim
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, go back into the grub menu, and highlight the windows entry
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, then press "e"
<nikolas_> u mean reboot?
<luciano> e
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, yes
<nikolas_> ign0ramus: ok,1sec!
<nikolas_> ok did it!
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, ok, do you see where it says "(hd0,0)"?
<nikolas_> yes
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, change that to say "(hd0,1)"
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, and then press "b"
<nikolas_> ok!it says "starting up...."
<nikolas_> but takes long....
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, so that works?
<nikolas_> seams to be stuck there!
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, hmm... give it a little bit.. shouldn't be taking too long
<nikolas_> it still says starting uo......
<nikolas_> it's stuck there
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, ok, restart, and try it again.  it shouldn't get stuck there.
<kaddi> hi, my pc froze (yet again -.-), the image is stuck, but the sound keeps playing...any idea what could be causing this? I think it might be heat problem...
<nikolas_> getting error 13 again
<mark___> kaddi...seems like a memory problem to me
<nikolas_> but wait!i pressed 'e' again to edit the selection and it is still on hd0,0 and not hd0,1
<nikolas_> :S
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, yes, the "e" edit you made won't stick until you change your grub.conf
<kaddi> mark___ defectif Memory or not enough (I have 4 Gb)
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, but we're not there yet
<nikolas_> so i edit it again and put "(hd0,1)" again right?
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, yup
<mark___> kaddi.... could be a problem with your graphics card then
<nikolas_> nothing happens, still stuck there
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, i just noticed what you titled windows - hilarious!
<nikolas_> :)
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, ok you wanna give the livecd grub fix another shot?
<kaddi> mark___ the same pc runs fine with vista, so I think it's probably either a compability or a software problem
<nikolas_> ...but i was right!after installing it it doesnt work
<nikolas_> :D
<nikolas_> i have reinstalled grub countless times!
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, this shouldn't be right, but what if you changed it to (hd0,2) ?
<nikolas_> let me try
<nikolas_> it is booting now...
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, windows is starting?
<nikolas_> wtf?? yes it starts!
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, excellent!
<mark___> kaddi.... what distro are you using and what were you doing just before the freeze?
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, now we have to change your grub entry
<nikolas_> so i must replace hd(0,0) with hd(0,2) in the menu.lst right?
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, when you can, boot back into kubuntu
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, yup, that's it!
<nikolas_> but why that happened?!?!?
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, also, you may want to get rid of one junk line in there too... "title root"... that's not a valid entry
<kaddi> mark___ its jaunty with kde 4.2.3 ... It's been freezing a couple of days since yesterday afternoon... the only "special" thing I recall doing before was actually a reboot
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, could be your fstab is incorrect (has happened to me before)
<kaddi> mark___ programs that would be running where a combinatino of konversation, kopete, firefox, thunderbird, vlc and/or amarok
<nikolas_> shouldn't i correct fstab instead??
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, well, when you can, pastebin it and i'll take a look
<nikolas_> ok, i m booting on my desktop, gimme a sec!
<kaddi> mark___ the update on kde 4.2.3 is about 2 weeks old, the upgrade on jaunty 3-4 weeks. so that is nothing recent
<ign0ramus> nikolas_, actually leave the "root" entry in your grub file.
<mark___> kaddi...so you are running Amarok2 i assume?
<kaddi> mark___ yes, no choice there...
<Assurbanipal> ign0ramus: where is fstab to pastebin it?? it is nikolas_again
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, /etc/fstab
<mark___> i have also ran into some problems with Amarok 2 freezing up
<mark___> hmm. ok
<Assurbanipal> ign0ramus:  http://pastebin.com/m745ce635
<kaddi> i'm running a memtest right now, just to be safe... looks good so far
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, ok, it is not listed in fstab, which isn't bad, but then that's not the culprit
<kaddi> but freezing also occurred while amarok wasn't running. IIRC
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, do "sudo grub"
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, then "find /boot/grub/stage1
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, what does it say?
<Assurbanipal> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Assurbanipal>  (hd0,1)
<Assurbanipal>  (hd1,0)
<Assurbanipal> grub>
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, hmm... not sure why it gives you that.
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, just type 'quit' to get out of there, and fix your grub file
<Eismann> 2 linux installations?
<Assurbanipal> it must be finding an old installation on my other drive
<Assurbanipal> but i donnot boot from that hardrive
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, right, but it's weird that (hd0,2) is what actually works
<Assurbanipal> so what should i do to permenently fix that:?
<Assurbanipal> shouldn't i fix fstub first?
<desu> I upgraded to KDE 4.2.3 in Jaunty. Is there any way I can roll back to the default version of KDE in Jaunty?
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, give me a minute
<kaddi> marc___ I'll give it a shot without amarok.. if it really works that would be a great thing. :)
<mark___> kaddi...does the same freezing occur when you run the same applications when running the gnome desktop?
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, i'm not entirely sure how that happened
<kaddi_> debugging would be so much easier if I actually had 1 machine that was working AND had a reliable internetconnection -.-
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, i can tell you fixing your grub file will allow you to boot without problems, though
<Assurbanipal> and what about fstab?
<kaddi_> I haven't installed the gnome desktop, marc___, but I'll have a look :) the package is called ubuntu-desktop, isn't it?
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, your windows partition isn't listed in your fstab
<mark___> yes it is
<Assurbanipal> shouldn't it be added?
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, you can add it if you want it to be automatically mounted at startup
<Assurbanipal> i don;t know, i just want it to be right!!to be working without causing any problems in the future!
<mark___> kaddi...you should have a choice of which seesion you want to use at the login screen is gnome not there?
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, i had a similar issue that gave me incorrect info when reinstalling grub, but after I edited the grub
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, ... i didn't have any other problems.  although i never did find out why it spit out the wrong (hdx,x)
<kaddi_> mark___ i haven't installed the gnome-desktop manager, just downloading it now. I don't think both are installed by default, or are they?
<Assurbanipal> so what should i do?
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, "kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, change line 110 to " root (hd0,2) "
<mark___> kaddi...i suggest you try and see if the freezing occurs in gnome once you get it up and running and go from there
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, then save and exit.  restart and try to start windows.  i am confident that this will work fine
<Assurbanipal> ok, i did it it should work now.hope won;t have aby problems in the future...tnx mate!
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, i still cannot say for sure why the "find stage1" command gives something different, but with this, you will be fine
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, np
<Assurbanipal> i think because it finds the file on my secondary hard drive that had an old kubuntu installation
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, that could be... i didn't know you had 2 HDDs
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, not at first, anyway
<sheytan_> Hi everyone. Does anybody know if strigi indexing will work in Kubuntu with kde 4.3? now i have the better sesame backend installed, but even when i change in the config file redland to sesame2 it's still getting back to redland :/
<ign0ramus> Assurbanipal, the wiki should address that situation, which is very common :/
<Assurbanipal> ok will reboot now to see what happens
<Assurbanipal> tnx mate
<kaddi_> ok, i'll switch to gnome and see what happens now :)
<kaddi_> bbiab
<jeremy__> hi
<jeremy__> ?
<robin0800> !ask |jeremy
<ubottu> jeremy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jeremy__> i'm bored anyone wanna chat ?
<kaddi-backup> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<buster__> good evening to all
<robin0800> !ask |buster__:
<ubottu> buster__:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kaddi__> mark___ gnome indeed seems to be running stable for now, i'll test it a bit longer, if it doesn't crash, I'll at least know on who to blame it :D thanks :)
<shock_day13> hey everyone
<kaddi__> i don't know if it's going to crash and how long this might take..;)
<kaddi__> !hi|shock_day13
<ubottu> shock_day13: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<shock_day13> hey kaddi
<shock_day13> wasup
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is connecting to a wireless network with a static IP supported yet?
<desu> Can I somehow force APT to download and install a previous version of a package, which still exists as the latest in another repository?
<Kuark> heya!
<dROg> desu: yes but remove the existing package
<Kuark> whats the best c++ compiler?
<desu> dROg: any way i can do it _without_ removign the current package?
<desu> like, how an upgrade is done?
<desu> just, downgrade?
<dROg> ow
<desu> Kuark: depends... though g++ should suffice for most purposes
<dROg> dunno if that's possible
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is connecting to a wireless network with a static IP supported yet?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ...guess not.
<GAZRA> Can someone please tell me how to save all instlled packages of an ubuntu system and then installed them in another computer authomatically?
<Eismann> the list of packages?
<rafa_> algún usario que hable español?
<Eismann> existe #kubuntu-es y  #ubuntu-es
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Does anyone know what version of Kubuntu will finnally support static IPs?
<GAZRA> CoJaBo-Aztec: What do you mean? All linux distros support static IPs!
<Eismann> maybe it means networkmanager
<CoJaBo-Aztec> GAZRA: The network manager has not supported it in any versions 8.04 to 9.04.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> The functionality is visually there, but the GUI controls do not actually work.
<Eismann> CoJaBo-Aztec: well, but you can use other ways to set static IP
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I feel like I'm in one of those cartoons where the tunnel is just painted on!!!
<owen> hey
<Eismann> networkmanager does not support static IP. kubuntu does
<CoJaBo-Aztec> How?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> And why show controls that do nothing?
<Eismann> you can configure it manually with ifconfig, or edit /etc/network/interfaces
<diego_> mñlmñl
<Eismann> CoJaBo-Aztec: I dont know, I dont use it
<CoJaBo-Aztec> How do I do wifi with that tho?
<diego_> mmmm nose
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Am I the only one whos ever used static IPs or something?
<Eismann> CoJaBo-Aztec: you can try wicd, its similar to networkmanager
<robin0800_> CoJaBo-Aztec: or downgrade to knetworkmanager
<Eismann> GAZRA: do you need to get the list of packages to install them in another computer?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> robin0800_: knetworkmanager didn't support it any better.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Eismann: What is wicd, and is it actually any better?
<diego_> hay algun gestor de descargas para mega o rapid??
<Eismann> CoJaBo-Aztec: its similar to networkmanager
<Eismann> CoJaBo-Aztec: it has more options and its supposed to work better, but I dont use it
<Eismann> cant say mor
<Eismann> more
<diego_> hay algun gestor de descargas para mega o rapid??
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Network manager has tons of options, the problem is there "just painted on".
<Eismann> just try it
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Does it support WPA?
<Eismann> "Many encryption schemes, some of which include WEP/WPA/WPA2"
<Eismann> http://wicd.sourceforge.net
<Eismann> the only thing I miss is that doesnt support if-up and ip-up scripts
<Eismann> at least when I tried it
<r3c0n> hi
<r3c0n> anyone know how to revert to an older version of libgtkspell-dev? I recently updated through the package manager but it seems like its causing me problem as can be seen from the following error
<r3c0n> symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/gyachi/plugins/libgyachigtkspell.so: undefined symbol: gtkspell_get_from_text_view
<diego_> al usar wine en un programa me dice que necesita java 1.5 como ago para que funcione este programa?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Eismann: Ok, I'll try it...
<diego_> al usar wine en un programa me dice que necesita java 1.5 como ago para que funcione este programa?
<diego_> al usar wine en un programa me dice que necesita java 1.5 como ago para que funcione este programa?
<datone> 101
<_Whipper> 102
<slow-motion> n8
<justin1234> how do i change video drivers? the one that came in jaunty isnt working as well as the old one
<olskolirc> someone say my name please
<Ursinha> olskolirc,
<_Whipper> olskolirc: why?
<olskolirc> checking my colors
<Weedy> guyz
<Weedy> any reason why plasma is using 100% cpu
<sakirious> Hrm...KDE 4.2 seems to keep freezing. I can still do thing inside Windows and manipulate them but the kicker bar and desktop do not respond.
<andrea2030> i'm looking for an http proxy program, something like proxyway, get around the firewalls used at the university, library, coffee shop, etc..
<epimeth> Qflash
<epimeth> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<GAZRA> But flash is very unstable on 64 bit
<epimeth> hmmm... who has an x64?  should I use gnash maybe?
<epimeth> oh lol...
<epimeth> GAZRA: should I try gnash or swfdec?
<GAZRA> epimeth: I really don't know what to tell you, I'm going to install a 32 bit kubuntu, because I'm sick and tired of having problems with the 64 bit version
<epimeth> heh
<epimeth> speaking of which... I don't even know what I have installed!
<epimeth> lol
<GAZRA> epimeth: hahaha
<epimeth> whats the command?  rname or something?
<GAZRA> epimeth: then why are yu asking?
<GAZRA> epimeth: a lot of thing still dont work on 64 bit
<epimeth> because I have a 64 bit processor and kind of assumed I installed the 64bit OS
<GAZRA> epimeth: no
<epimeth> so how do I find out which I am using?
<epimeth> and what other problems are there with 64bit?
<GAZRA> epimeth: hahaha, well, did you installed it from a CD? Did you download it or how did you get ir?
<GAZRA> epimeth: there are no real problems, is just that some applications don't work, like google gears, for example, adobe flash 64 is in alfa version and it crashes constantly, etc
<epimeth_> grrr
<epimeth_> stupid wireless
<epimeth_> you were saying, GAZRA?
<GAZRA> epimeth: to check try: uname -a
<epimeth_> uname! lol
<olskolirc> can someone say my name again please?
<epimeth_> I was like, wtf is it???
<epimeth_> olskolirc:
<GAZRA> olskolirc: ??
<epimeth_> x86_64 .... grrrrrr
<epimeth_> so hows this gnash plugin then?
<epimeth_> worth a shot?
<GAZRA> epimeth: then you have the 64 bit version installed
<epimeth_> or should I try the beta?  maybe send some bug reprts?
<GAZRA> epimeth: which beta?
<epimeth_> sorry, alpha
<epimeth_> You can install the beta of the native 64-bit version, it is available at the Adobe Labs site. You need to extract the file provided, and place it in the folder ~/.mozilla/plugins folder for each user who wants to use flash. Be aware that this is pre-release software and there could be bugs.
<GAZRA> epimeth: do you mean the flash alfa? you can't since it is not open source, that's adobes alfa
<epimeth_> whaddaya mean, "Can't" ?  "Shouldn't" maybe
<epimeth_> damn the GPL to heck
<epimeth_> I hope Phil and his pitchspork cause them much pain
<GAZRA> epimeth: well you could sent it somewhere to adobe, but I don't think they are gathering the feedback
<GAZRA> I'm going to install Kubuntu 32 bit now! I'm just tired of the 64 bit
<darkenigma2652> I'm gonna install install Kubuntu on my (older) family desktop, can someone tell me minimum RAM needed for Kubuntu? (since it's KDE)
<Weedy> 300ish?
<darkenigma2652> k, I should be fine then
<darkenigma2652> So now I'm only worried about my sound card, but that shouldn't be too much of a problem
<andrea2030> i would go with ubuntu with an older pc
<BluesKaj> 512 would more comfy for kde , darkenigma2652
<darkenigma2652> Yeah, is has 512
<darkenigma2652> it*
<BluesKaj> fine
<darkenigma2652> andrea2030, I was thinking Xubuntu
<darkenigma2652> But my dad and bro are very used to Windows, which is why I wanted KDE
<Weedy> < andrea2030> i would go with ubuntu with an older pc <-- your kidding right?
<carpii> id say gnome is more similar to windows than kde personally
<Weedy> i can't get a desktop on ubuntu with less then 375mb of ram
<Weedy> i can have 4.2 and a bunch of widgets for 250
<darkenigma2652> Can you believe I tried to install it on an old laptop with 280 MB of RAM? lol
<Weedy> as long as you had swap it might work
<darkenigma2652> Not sure what it had, but I'm on it atm with de-branded Mint 6 XFCE CE
<andrea2030> i would of thought ubuntu would be less memory hungry then kde, i would just throw the old pc out.
<darkenigma2652> lol
<Weedy> gnome is bloat city
<darkenigma2652> I LOVE old tech, I would never throw a PC out
<darkenigma2652> Unless I dropped it down stairs...
<Weedy> and as much as i hate how kdelibs/qt are huge
<darkenigma2652> lol
<andrea2030> pcs arent expensive these days, there not $3000 anymore
<Weedy> at least they got to the point where they can do EVERYTHING
<Weedy> and you don't need anything else
<Weedy> so you only need 2 libs to get a desktop
<darkenigma2652> Does anyone here know if a SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio sound card works fine with alsa? Or will it be a pain?
<darkenigma2652> ... Do I hear a cricket?
<andrea2030> have you tried google
<darkenigma2652> Yes
<darkenigma2652> Only get results for problems with no replies lol
<nightdrever> how do i join a ubuntu room?
<darkenigma2652> Well, how did you join this room? lol
<darkenigma2652> ... I think I just confused myself
<andrea2030> ./join ubuntu  << in status window without period at the front
<andrea2030> status window is the first window
<darkenigma2652> grrr... Looks like there's three different modules alsa uses for SoundMAX
<darkenigma2652> I HATE it when there are multiple modules for sound cards -_-
<andrea2030> which one is the most stable
<andrea2030> why not search for your "motherboard model ubuntu" in google
<nico_> hola
<darkenigma2652> The default module is the Intel one, which is the most common and is the most likely to work
<darkenigma2652> But there's also an ALi one and some other module I should look up just in case
<darkenigma2652> I have no idea what motherboard I have XD
<andrea2030> why not try all 3
<andrea2030> test which one works the best
<andrea2030> have you ever opened up a computer?
<andrea2030> model number is on the motherboard
<darkenigma2652> I never needed to, I've only opened my old laptop to replace a CMOS battery
<darkenigma2652> Though I will need to when I get my grandma's (LOL) computer which is running Vista on only 503 MB of RAM
<darkenigma2652> LOL to the second part aswell
<sere> can someone tell me how to test and see if my tvout is working as a seperate screen...nvidia-settings sees it and it turns black when i start x so i think its working just not sure how to test it
<darkenigma2652> Ok, maybe only two modules for it. All I can find are intel8x0 and via82xx
#kubuntu 2009-05-17
<daskreech1> darkenigma2652: May want to use KDE3 and try sudo lshw -C audio for the soundcard
<darkenigma2652> I know the soundcard... I'll just blacklist one and specify the other and vice verse if I have problems
<[Tequila]> Whats the best program to put video on ipod in kubuntu?
<[Tequila]> cant find a video option on amarok
<darkenigma2652> Tequila, Amarok is audio-only
<[Tequila]> rgiht so back to my original question
<darkenigma2652> I'll search around for something, but please tell me if you find something b/c I need a video transfer program for my Sony Walkman
<darkenigma2652> Well, I figured out how to get drag-and-drop video transfer for my Walkman, I'll search for you know
<sere> how do i start a movie in another screen
<darkenigma2652> [Tequila], you still there?
<darkenigma2652> Stupid question, I can check list
<darkenigma2652> no, he/she's not
<darkenigma2652> Just as I found out how...
<darkenigma2652> If any of you guys see [Tequila] again, tell her: sudo apt-get install gtkpod-aac
<darkenigma2652> cya guys later if I have anything else to ask
<Serpardum> greetings and salutations
<Serpardum> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Serpardum> I'm on 9.04, installed from iso yesterday.  Is my KDE the latest and greatest?
<daskreech1> Serpardum: Depends on your definition
<daskreech1> There is a KDE 4.3 prelease out which you don't have
<daskreech1> For the stable blessed releases then yes you are up to date
<Serpardum> Hmm.. can't remmber the name of that opensource 3d rpg game.  gotta find it
<Unksi> sauerbraten? or cube?
<Serpardum> neither
<Unksi> ok
<Unksi> oh yeah rpg.. :D
<Unksi> thats fps not rpg :p
<Serpardum> Hmm.. is it planeshift?
<Serpardum> yeah, planeshift
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<ign0ramus> I've finally tamed X to use a reasonable amount of cpu, but i've noticed if i leave the lappy running for long periods of time /usr/bin/python ends up eating like 85% cpu until i manually kill it.  anyone know why this is happening?
<Serpardum> Hey ignoramus
<ign0ramus> hey Serpardum
<Serpardum> some python script that's running?
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, yeah, but what?  htop and top just list the python process
<Serpardum> I wonder if there's a way to find out what files a process has open, it woudl be a .py file
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, killing python doesn't seem to affect any of the apps I normally run
<Serpardum> It might be some background task or a server you don't use or something
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, actually... wicd runs on python, doesn't it?
 * Serpardum shrugs
<ign0ramus> although killing the process doesn't affect my wifi... :/
<Serpardum> do you try ps -f
<ign0ramus> Serpardum,  it lists bash and ps... that's it
<Serpardum> yeah, right now, so you don't have the python running right now
<Serpardum> ehre you go, ps -A -F
<Serpardum> -A is all.  -F is extra full
<Serpardum> man I have a lot of processes running ^^
<cthullu> im trying to find a 64-bit PSX emu, anyone got ne suggestions?
<Serpardum> google?
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, i'm going to have to 'man' that command, because i don't understand all the listings
<Serpardum> at teh top it tells you what they are, a header line
<Serpardum> PID = process id.
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, SZ?
<ign0ramus> RSS?
<Serpardum> sz most likely size.. dunno. heh
<Serpardum> try manning
<Serpardum> ps -A -f might be more helpful
<cthullu> *nix 64-bit PSX Emu?
<Serpardum> cthulu: If ind it easer to go from more to less
<Serpardum> first try PSX Emulation
<Serpardum> too many, add Linux
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, Hmm.. python /usr/share/wicd/wicd-daemon.py  seems to be using a fair amount of resources
<Serpardum> too many, add 64 bit, etc..
<Serpardum> what is wicd?  oh, your wireless?
<Phibes> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, yeah, network manager sucks for me
<Serpardum> ahh
<Serpardum> One reasojn I prefer hardwired
<cthullu> serpardum: I googled it already. All i came up with was a .deb for pcsx but its for 64-bit hardy and intrepid
<Serpardum> hardy was a kubuntu wasn't it?
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, mysql is currently using the most resources, but that is separate from python, correct?
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, sure was
<Serpardum> mysql is a SQL database
<cthullu> serpardum: yes but im on jaunty
<Serpardum> cthullu, try apt-get the name of the .deb
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, no i know- i use it to manage my Amarok database, but it doesn't employ python in any way, right/
<Serpardum> anything could be using the MYSQL, anythign that uses the database
<Serpardum> I don't see how your wireless would though
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, got it.
<yoshiy> cthullu: "apt-cache search psx emulator" let me find a packages called "pcsx-df" did u tried that already?
<cthullu> serpardum: no, the repositories for it have /hardy in the http for the rep key
<Serpardum> try what yoshiy said
<cthullu> yoshiy: nope not yet
<cthullu> pcsx-df - Sony PlayStation emulator -- binary
<cthullu>  that was the return
<Serpardum> yeha, pcsx-df is Sony PlayStation umlator binary.  might be wha tyou want
<cthullu> I dont know how to do anything with binaries yet
<Serpardum> install it
<Serpardum> apt-get pcsx-df
<cthullu> how, also see above
<yoshiy> cthullu: you can install it using: "sudo apt-get pcsx-df"
<cthullu> thats all i have to do?
 * Serpardum nods
<cthullu> ok its installing appearantly
<ign0ramus> i wish mednafen did psx...
<Serpardum> I wish I knew hat mednafen was
<cthullu> its a game emulator
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, an emulator that does Sega Master System, NES, GB, GBA, and a bunch of other stuff
<cthullu> it installed, how do i run it now? I tried pcsx in terminal but nothing
<Serpardum> ahh
<Serpardum> look in your programs in kde
<Serpardum> program games
<cthullu> o
<Serpardum> *probably
<cthullu> yup there it is
<cthullu> now how i do i add the .bin?
<Serpardum> add what .bin?
<Serpardum> oh, the one to run?  try running it and see what happens *shrug*
<ign0ramus> cthullu, it should be fully installed and ready to use
<ign0ramus> *should* be
<cthullu> sch1000.bin, its the bios file
<ign0ramus> cthullu, oh... that you have to get elsewhere
<Serpardum> run the program
<cthullu> i have it already
<Serpardum> maybe it asks for the bin
<cthullu> I just need to know where to put it
<Serpardum> try ~
<cthullu> or rather how to put it there
<Serpardum> which is your home
<ign0ramus> cthullu, you have to add it to some directory... if it has a GUI, check "paths" or similarly titled
<cthullu> ok
<Serpardum> hmm. I ran the psx emulator and nothing happend.
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, do you have the bios file?
<cthullu> you need the bios
<Serpardum> no, don't have the bios
<cthullu> scph1001.bin
<cthullu> google is your friend
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, for legal reasons, they can't add the proprietary Sony bios file in the download
<cthullu> I just cant find the bios folder to drop it in
<Serpardum> ahh
<ign0ramus> hint hint ;)
<cthullu> ne one know how i would go about locating said bios file?
<Serpardum> jgoogle
<Serpardum> google
<cthullu> its in my home directory right?
<Serpardum> did you download it?
<cthullu> yes i have it
<Serpardum> so where did you put it/
<cthullu> I have 3 different variations of it
<cthullu> 2 of them to be used with a hex editor
<ign0ramus> cthullu, you can always check here: http://pcsx-df.sourceforge.net/
<cthullu> thanks ig
<ign0ramus> cthullu, are you trying to find the file itself, or where to place it?
<Serpardum> Hmm. when I run the psx and run, it asks for iso file
<Serpardum> probably for the game
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, yep iso is the game
<cthullu> yes, its asking for an image of the game disc
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, and psx iso's are HUGE
<cthullu> hence you burn them to disc and run them from your cd or dvd drive
<Serpardum> oh, ctulu
<Serpardum> when you run it at hte top
<Serpardum> configuration adn bios
<Serpardum> and there you can point to the bios file
<cthullu> aha
<ign0ramus> almost all of my MAME, NES, SNES, and Sega games comined equal like 4 PSX iso's
<cthullu> thanks
<cthullu> ROFLCOPTERS
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is there a way to get the free disk meter in Dolphin?
<cthullu> dude i just broke down an xbox360 iso, its MASSIVE
<cthullu> fable 2 is huge
<Serpardum> microsoft bloat
<ign0ramus> cthullu, couple gigs?
<cthullu> 15 of them all together
<ign0ramus> O_o
<cthullu> wich is odd considering how short the game is, but the hash file has been easy and most of the compilation code is pretty efficiant
<cthullu> sry i cant spell
<Serpardum> gawd bittorrent is so freaking slow
<cthullu> screw bittorrent, get deluge
<ign0ramus> i used to use Xebra or something like that for PSX - it was awesome. I should check if the project's still being developed
<cthullu> or wine and run utorrent. My fav
<Serpardum> I'm using ktorrent actuall
<ign0ramus> bah! ktorrent ftw!
<Serpardum> I mant torrent itself is so slow
<cthullu> yeah ktorrent is nice
<cthullu> oh
<Serpardum> 17.9KiB/s
<ign0ramus> only thing is ktorrent sucks for remote
<Serpardum> SLOW
<cthullu> ftp for it
<ign0ramus> everything else about ktorrent is awesome (yes a kde4 app i really like!)
<cthullu> well thats not the best advice, at least not if your running winblos
<pixou> Hey merde..
<Serpardum> 8 KiB/s  slooooooow
<cthullu> doperoms.com <== not advertising, just praising
<cthullu> they have EVERYTHING dude
<Xou> y'a pas de français ici ? Oo"
<ign0ramus> bookmarking....
<ign0ramus> !fr | Xou
<ubottu> Xou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<JontheEchidna> !help | cthullu
<ubottu> cthullu: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Xou> Thanks =D
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> !ops | cthullu
<ubottu> cthullu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, tsimpson, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<cthullu> Jontheechidna: you trying to tell me somethin? cuz im not gettin it
<JontheEchidna> piracy is against freenode policy
<ign0ramus> cthullu, you're in a gray area, but hardly and emergency
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I thought he was a spam bot
<cthullu> oh, sorry all
<ign0ramus> JontheEchidna, you obviously don't understand roms
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I understand roms quite well
<cthullu> I however didnt say to download anything you dont already opwn
<cthullu> that would be illegal
<ign0ramus> JontheEchidna, why didn't you just tell him to not mention that stuff?  You don't need to call the ops command
<cthullu> gotta have upc man
<ruanl> connection on network interface eth0 failed  why?  help me
<JontheEchidna> ign0ramus: against frenode policy to spam rom sites
<cthullu> play nice you two
<JontheEchidna> plus since I didn't read the backlog and thought he was just a join/spam guy
<cthullu> dont make me tell mom
<ign0ramus> JontheEchidna, he mentioned it and while it was a bad idea, just tell him... he's not a spammer
<cthullu> so how bout that weather?
<trappist> JontheEchidna: I know you're getting firebombed for calling ops, but generally enforcement (via ops) isn't the first approach to a channel problem.  step one, inform the offender politely.
<ign0ramus> the weather is piracy!
<cthullu> dude, new subject plz
<bazhang> !piracy > cthullu
<ubottu> cthullu, please see my private message
<trappist> yeah I guess it's about that time :)
<ign0ramus> cthullu, how bout those somalian pirates?
<trappist> ign0ramus: I think the preferred term is somali ;)
<JontheEchidna> trappist: yeah, I should have read the backlog to see if he was a real person first... anyway, moving on
<cthullu> damn it dude, i understand about the piracy, can you plz STOP SPAMMING ME
<cthullu> sory for the outburst but once is enough, iom not twelve
<trappist> cthullu: erm, there's also a language policy
<ign0ramus> so does anyone else get REALLY terrible battery life in Jaunty?
<cthullu> I do
<ruanl> connection on network interface eth0 failed
<ruanl> connection on network interface eth0 failed
<ruanl> connection on network interface eth0 failed
<trappist> ign0ramus: haven't tried on betteries yet
<ruanl> connection on network interface eth0 failed
<ruanl> connection on network interface eth0 failed
<trappist> sigh.
<Seeker`> ruanl: please don't spam
<ign0ramus> even with screen on like 50% brightness, i get like 15 minutes, where 8.04 was about an hour
<JontheEchidna> 15 minutes O.o
<ign0ramus> i know my battery sucks, but come on...
<trappist> ign0ramus: what wifi chipset?
<ign0ramus> JontheEchidna, i go to read an article while 'taking care of business' and the thing is dead
<cthullu> you have to tell jaunty not twork so hard. Zenmap for that. but since its probably against policy to mention black hat apps as well your on your own
<ign0ramus> trappist, intel
<trappist> ign0ramus: also, do you happen to be running compiz?
<ign0ramus> all effects are off
<ign0ramus> due to the intel chipset ;)
<nalioth> let us be civil
<JontheEchidna> I'd recommend using powertop to see what's using the most juice
<trappist> powertop, eh
<trappist> never heard of that one... investigating
<cthullu> htop better imho
<ign0ramus> JontheEchidna, that's right... i did install that a couple of weeks ago, but i never actually used it...
<cthullu> but they are the same thing arent they?
<trappist> cthullu: bu the names I'm guessing they don't serve quite the same purpose
<trappist> *by
 * JontheEchidna never heard of htop :P
<ign0ramus> htop is a more colorful version of top, afaik :)
<cthullu> trappist: htop runs from term with remote capabilities i think
<cthullu> im thinking of something else
<cthullu> oh nmap
<trappist> cthullu: right, I think powertop's job is to tell you what's consuming power, rather than say memory or cpu cycles
<cthullu> no stay away from nmap
<trappist> nmap's totally different.  a portscanner.
<cthullu> ugly thing, its only good for ftp. (lies)
<trappist> while we're at it, iptraf is really nice to see where your bandwidth is going
<cthullu> sweet
<cthullu> I was looking for something like that
<trappist> there's also iftop
<Serpardum> I've found portscanners to be useful in a lot of situations
<daskreech1> ign0ramus: try pstree
<cthullu> is there a prog that i can use to see what ip addys are on my router or hooking up to my open ports?
<trappist> yeah I probably find a reason to use nmap 2-3 times a week
<cthullu> that would be nice
<ign0ramus> daskreech1, ran it, but i have no idea what i'm looking at (what's the significance of the structure?)
<cthullu> pstree?
<trappist> cthullu: I think you'd need to use functionality on the router for the first one, and I don't know what you mean by the second
<Serpardum> on your router usually you use http and go to your router page
<ign0ramus> daskreech1, oh... can i use this to see what python script(s) are using all my cpu?
<Serpardum> usually it's like http://192.168.1.1 or 2.1 or soemthing
<daskreech1> ign0ramus: Yeah
<cthullu> trappist: I just want to find a way to find out the ip addresses involved in traffic on my network
<ign0ramus> daskreech1, nice ... that's a new one for me.  thanks :)
<trappist> cthullu: I do that by running iptraf on my router, which is a linux box.
<cthullu> hmm
<trappist> the router is the only guy on your network who really knows that stuff.
<cthullu> i need to look into that
<trappist> if I understand you right.
<Serpardum> I now for windoze it would be netstat
<Serpardum> not sure for *nix
<trappist> Serpardum: netstat :)
<trappist> Serpardum: try: sudo netstat -ntalp
<cthullu> IPTRAF is AWESOME
<trappist> it's true
<trappist> shout it from the mountaintops, brutha
<trappist> (actually don't - channel policy and all ;) )
<cthullu> hmm, nmap, iptraf. Nice combo
<Serpardum> ahh, yeah, that's similar to one I had on windwoze, a packet sniffer
<trappist> Serpardum: wireshark for sniffing the packets
<cthullu> how does wireshark work?
<ign0ramus> now, i just need to patch my wireless drivers...
<cthullu> what is your wifi card?
<trappist> cthullu: apt-get install it, fire it up and see
<Serpardum> probalby like most packet sniffers, it sits between the network card and the ethernet driver, copies the packets coming in and views them to you
<daskreech1> spx isos are huge?
<cthullu> trappist: true
<daskreech1> I gues Ubuntu ISOs must be unbearable
<cthullu> no, it reads in jaunty for me
<cthullu> why does shit+left equal a "d" keybind in terminal?
<cthullu> whats that all about?
<ign0ramus> cthullu, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<ign0ramus> cthullu, there is a patch for this card to put it into monitor mode
<cthullu> ignoramus: hmmm I think when i was doing my research about aircrack-ng i found that intell has trouble with monitor mode. I would suggest a backtrack 4 live disc. You wwould have much better luck with it. rather than patching
<cthullu> but i dont know what im talking about either so just ignore me
<cthullu> oh there is a link for driver patches if you go to youtube and look up tuts for aircrack-ng
<ign0ramus> cthullu, is BT4 ready?
<cthullu> ign0ramus: yes they have released the final
<cthullu> ign0ramus: but i dont know about hard disc installs yet, i think you need the installer from bt2
<ign0ramus> cthullu, sweet!  i was looking at this a couple of months ago, but my hardy kernel didn't support the patch, so i was waiting for BT4 or a new kernel... both of which are now available :)
<cthullu> ign0ramus: yessir. check it out. I would continue to google about the patch however. Just in case. I know that aircrack-ng is working fine for me but I have atheros card wich is supported out of box
<ign0ramus> cthullu, i'll definitely check it out... some handy tools ;)
<cthullu> if i remember correctly youll still need a patch for monitor mode. The same patch for intell works also for packet injections. not that youll need to do that...
<cthullu> lol
<ign0ramus> cthullu, i just want to analyze my network's all :)
<cthullu> dont we all?
<ign0ramus> for educational purposes!
<cthullu> exactly
<cthullu> gotta pentest. cant have open ports
<ign0ramus> :)
<Serpardum> there are plenty of programs to do that.  I had a packet sniffer on windose that listed like EVERYTHING about my network. Who was logged in on each machine, etc..
<cthullu> you never what could happen. someone might actually write a virus for *nix
<Serpardum> umm. ther ehave been plenty of viruses for *nix
<ign0ramus> cthullu, well you saw the botnet for dd-wrt devices, right?
<cthullu> ign0ramus: whoe, no i didnt
<darkenigma2652> I think there are somewhere around 900 viruses/malware for just Linux
<Serpardum> if you believe you are safe because you're on linux you got another think coming
<darkenigma2652> And a few thousand for *NIX as a whole
<cthullu> oh i know
<ign0ramus> cthullu, http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/03/23/2257252
<cthullu> Ive had to reinstall ubuntu 6 times over the past week
<darkenigma2652> Why?
<Serpardum> why?
<cthullu> viruses
<Serpardum> ... you behind a router?
<darkenigma2652> o.o
<trappist> cthullu: that's unlikely
<cthullu> lol, trust me that didnt matter
<Serpardum> was that a yes or a no?
<darkenigma2652> Did you have a firewall up?
<ign0ramus> cthullu, something tells me you don't have the healthiest of internet habits ;)
<Serpardum> "that didn't matter" ususally means no
<cthullu> no its not, not when you get into a script war. its very likly
<darkenigma2652> LOL, good point ign)ramus
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus*
<trappist> cthullu: what viruses.
<cthullu> Im an admitted pirate. my comp gets all kinds of stds. I dont FOR ANY reason suggest that anyone pirate anything for any reason
<cthullu> you saw that disclainmer right?
<darkenigma2652> trappist: I just said there around 900 viruses for Linux, and a lot of rootkits and stuff are cross-platform
<ign0ramus> cthullu, people are specifically targeting your machine, or you're just making bad decisions?
<cthullu> both
<ign0ramus> lol
<darkenigma2652> lol
<Serpardum> he said "scriptwar" so sounds like both
<cthullu> eh, this box is just a toy
<darkenigma2652> So is my old laptop
<trappist> darkenigma2652: there are viruses for linux.  I dunno about 900, certainly not that have ever been seen in the wild.  maybe if you include "worms".  but it's kinda hard to get infected, anyway.
<cthullu> i dont care if it breaks, ill just put it back together
<Serpardum> install for the 7th time
<cthullu> unless numbnuts manages to corrupt my master cylinder again. eeew
<ign0ramus> O_o
<cthullu> that sucked
<Serpardum> your mbr?  heh
<cthullu> he did from an auto batch
<ign0ramus> cthullu, just one person?
<darkenigma2652> trappist: I'm fairly certain I got that number from wikipedia somewhere. And yes, it is hard to be infected, especially if you have a firewall
<cthullu> yeah just one person
<ign0ramus> cthullu, is this what you'd call 'friendly competition'?
<cthullu> this guys good though. he put puppy linux on a toaster and a coffee machine
<trappist> sigh.
 * ign0ramus groans
<cthullu> yeah its freindly
<darkenigma2652> OpenBSD + Firewall + ClamAV as daemon = What's a virus?
<cthullu> im learning alot about pentesting and network security. wich was my gaol
<cthullu> and its fun
<ign0ramus> BSD != Linux
<Serpardum> waht's this ClamAV?  free?  pay?
<darkenigma2652> BSD = Unix
<cthullu> free
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, it's free
<Serpardum> apt-get get it for me?
<Serpardum> let me see
<cthullu> yep
<darkenigma2652> ClamAV is open source just like most *nux apps
<darkenigma2652> *nix*
<hydrogen> clamav mostly protects against windows viruses
<cthullu> yep
<hydrogen> its not really necessary
<hydrogen> if you arn't running some sort of server
<ign0ramus> actually BitDefender also makes a free Linux A/V app
<hydrogen> or shared system
<cthullu> thats what they say on the site
<Serpardum> who knows, I may run an http server
<cthullu> hey where can i get a sandbox?
<Serpardum> you have one
<darkenigma2652> There's a bunch of AV programs for Linux,but few of them actually fight *NIX viruses XD
<Serpardum> a sandbox is just a machine you test things on
<cthullu> lol
<cthullu> well in that case yes this is a sandbox
<hydrogen> the hardware store..
<darkenigma2652> HIPS is awesome for AM programs
<afeijo> I have a folder with stubern files that I cannot remove, any stronger command to that?
<cthullu> speaking of conficker sux
<darkenigma2652> rm -R (folder)
<afeijo> no
<darkenigma2652> sudo rm -R (folder)
<Serpardum> sudo rm -R
<afeijo> no
<darkenigma2652> is what i meant
<darkenigma2652> ?
<afeijo> dont work
<Serpardum> no what?
<cthullu> nodo?
<Serpardum> what does it say?
<ign0ramus> no go?
<cthullu> what is nodo?
<darkenigma2652> lol
<ign0ramus> dodo?
<darkenigma2652> LOL
<Serpardum> no doodoo?
<cthullu> hehe
<darkenigma2652> STOP MAKING ME LAUGH
<ign0ramus> i hate all of you.
<afeijo> impossible to remove 'filename' input/output error
<darkenigma2652> Great, my ears just popped -_-
<Serpardum> ew.
<Serpardum> sounds like you might have to scan  your disk for errors
<cthullu> i found a file extension for unix named .fuk
<darkenigma2652> LOL
<Serpardum> Tehre is a resteraunt near us called "Phuket Thai"
<cthullu> lol
<cthullu> is it any good?
<Serpardum> never been there
<afeijo> its a ntfs extension, does it matter?
<cthullu> ok so i got wireshark, and this gui, while its all pretty and nice. doesnt make any sense
<Serpardum> you hav eto make sense out of it
<cthullu> yeah im trying unsuccessfully
<darkenigma2652> lol
<Serpardum> most packet sniffers you click on the packet and it shows you the data sent
<darkenigma2652> cthullu, you sound like my bro
<Serpardum> never used wireshark
<afeijo> any mount scheme to help me remove those files?
<Serpardum> ntfs is windows file system
<afeijo> I know
<Serpardum> nt file sysytem
<cthullu> darkenigma2652: im scared
<darkenigma2652> cthullu: how so?
<Serpardum> I think you should check your disk for errors
<innovate2000> I just dd zero'd a brand new 1TB drive (used Gparted to format the drive - but the computer was set to AHCI - but that didn't work - 3 of 10 drives were "damaged" - once I switched to non-AHCI the rest of the drives formatted (ext3) without errors. I read that I might be able to reformat the drive if I zero it out first) - it took most of the day - the drive activity light just stopped - but...
<innovate2000> ...the bash prompt has not returned - and I've read that I should not stop the process for fear of further damaging the drive and rendering it unusable. I have a few more cycles of this to do on this drive and the others as well - but I have no idea what to do now - should I continue to just wait?
<cthullu> darkenigma2652: because i know me all to well and Im unnerved by the idea that there is someone in the world who thinks like me
<darkenigma2652> cthullu:... LOL
<cthullu> darkenigma2652: bet that sounds like him too huh?
<darkenigma2652> cthullu: I know my way of thinking is a fusion of many others, making me have split-personalities; and no, that does not sound too much like him
<ign0ramus> afeijo, this file is mounted?
<cthullu> darkenigma2652: good
<afeijo> ign0ramus: the partition is mounted, yes
<darkenigma2652> cthullu: Now, if someone started talking like me and acts exactly like me... RUN FOR THE FREAKING HILLS  O.O
<ign0ramus> afeijo, the file you're trying to delete is on your Windows partition?
<afeijo> hey, ign0ramus, I own you a big Thanks, you helped me the other day to make Java work, in the second it happened you disapear from irc lol
<Serpardum> what does "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" mean in english?
<afeijo> ign0ramus: yes it is on my windows partition
<ign0ramus> afeijo, hey, np.  that's how it always works ;)
<ign0ramus> afeijo, are you able to delete it if you boot into Windows?
<darkenigma2652> ldconfig = system config after new libraries are installed
<darkenigma2652> makes them useable
<Serpardum> shoudl I reboot?
<afeijo> ign0ramus: I cant use my windows vista anymore, it rebeled last year
<Serpardum> or is it running in background?
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, that just means that the system is returning to normal after installing packages
<Serpardum> ahh, okay
<darkenigma2652> Run GParted and remove it XD
<darkenigma2652> Vista must die o.o
<afeijo> darkenigma2652: its an solution
<ign0ramus> afeijo, save your files you want from vista and nuke it from orbit
<ign0ramus> its the only way to be sure.
<afeijo> I should copy all other files to change that partition to ext3
<darkenigma2652> XP is good, I even liked 2k,  but Vista is flat-out terrible
<Serpardum> all in all vista is a, well, terrible os
<afeijo> indeed
<afeijo> I could try win7
<ign0ramus> afeijo, ext3/ext4 what ever you'd like
<Serpardum> xp was good, 95 was good, or was that 98
<cthullu> xp is awesome with litghtstep
<Serpardum> me was HORRIBLE, I still have nightmares about that one
<afeijo> ext4? I thought it was 2 and 3
<afeijo> 98 wasgood
<darkenigma2652> ext4 is new, but buggy
<darkenigma2652> Have any of you heard of ReactOS?
<sakirious> ext4 isn't too bad. I use it on my /home/
<afeijo> and raiserfs? no go after the author killed his wife? lol
<ign0ramus> afeijo, i'm using ext4... some say its unstable, but I haven't had any issues (yet)...
<Serpardum> Just now
<sakirious> ReiserFS was nice and fast.
<afeijo> ign0ramus: what are the improvs on ext4?
<ign0ramus> afeijo, RFS was actually really good
<ign0ramus> afeijo, journaling, mostly afaik (i'm no FS guru)
<darkenigma2652> ReactOS is an open source re-write of the Windows NT kernel, compatible with Windows up to XP
<darkenigma2652> It's at version 0.3.9 atm and is supposed to be installable on a normal computer vy 0.5
<darkenigma2652> by*
<ign0ramus> afeijo, Torvalds said it was good to ship, so i'm trusting him ;)
<afeijo> hehe
<afeijo> good luck
<ign0ramus> he also said kde now sucks :(
<afeijo> I could test it with a small partition, I have one here available
<afeijo> or my 320 gb sata that I intend tosell
<darkenigma2652> Ext3 = stable, Ext4 = fast
<afeijo> kde rocks
<darkenigma2652> KDE3 = stable, KDE4 = pretty
<darkenigma2652> lol
<ign0ramus> afeijo, kde3 rocks
<darkenigma2652> Good timing
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, you got it
<afeijo> kde4 = fag lol
<sakirious> KDE4.2 = win
<Walzmyn> torvalds didn't say KDE sucked, he said it wasn't quite ready and he didn't want to fool with fiddling iwth it
<ign0ramus> afeijo, lolwut?
<afeijo> kde4 remind me vista, so much fag visual stuff hahahaha
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, ok, so maybe i took a poetic license on the quote... ;)
<darkenigma2652> Anything runs better than Vista...
<sakirious> Not really.
<Serpardum> then it wasnt' a quote then was it?  it was a misquote
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: well, maybe
<sakirious> Vista was pretty solid on my system.
<darkenigma2652> lol
<ign0ramus> afeijo, you really shouldn't use that word here.  i don't care, but you will get warned
<afeijo> I used vista for 1 month, than it simple rebeled
<Walzmyn> afeijo: yer nuts. KDE has much better and way more flashy stuff that vista
<Serpardum> one thing on vista, turn off that frekaing broken UAC
 * afeijo appoligise
<sakirious> ^
<darkenigma2652> My grandma's PC has a 3.46 GHz proc, but is running Vista on 503 MB LOL
<darkenigma2652> So it's still slow as hell
<darkenigma2652> MB of RAM*
<ign0ramus> afeijo, doesn't bother me, but rules are strict here, and i don't want to see you get kicked.  i think you're funny
<Serpardum> I wouldn't run any windows < 1GB.
<Serpardum> this machine has 3
<afeijo> ign0ramus: thanks :)
<sakirious> 8gb here.
<afeijo> 3 gb here, no swap
<ign0ramus> afeijo, just lookin' out! :)
<darkenigma2652> I'm putting 2 GB of RAM into as soon as I can get my hands on it again
<Serpardum> running in vitural machine here in vista
<Walzmyn> 500 megs of ram on an >3Ghz processor? arin't there laws against that?
<afeijo> gay is a ok word?
<Serpardum> and its suprisinly fast
<Serpardum> it depends on how it's used I think
<Serpardum> gay has kinda not meant gay for a long time
<darkenigma2652> Walzmyn: There should be
<Serpardum> the funny thing is, it used to mean happy
<afeijo> indeed
<ign0ramus> afeijo, you should avoid any connotations of sexual orientation when discussing computers :)
<darkenigma2652> I'm gay when I have lots of sugar ^_^
<ign0ramus> unless you just wanna get gay with linux :)
<afeijo> ign0ramus: but we was talking about windows !!!!!!!!!
<Serpardum> I still remember that old song, "I'm so pretty, I'm so pretty and gay"
<darkenigma2652> STOP CREEPING ME OUT!
<claudio-tux> hi
<claudio-tux> good
<Serpardum> hi
<Serpardum> bad
<afeijo> LOL
 * Walzmyn laughs
<ign0ramus> oh man, tonight is a trainwreck
<darkenigma2652> It's "I feel pretty" not "I'm so pretty"
<claudio-tux> :)
<Serpardum> whatever, if ign0ramus can missquote so can I :P
 * Walzmyn does not know this song
<darkenigma2652> I feel violent, oh so violent, oh so violent and hunting for prey...
<afeijo> I had a cold, glad that I didnt oinc when I sneze
<ign0ramus> one day, someone will be looking through the kubuntu irc logs, and they'll just be like 'wtf, dude?'
<darkenigma2652> And I pity, those who F*** with me today!
<claudio-tux> how install new theme in kubuntu 9.04?
<ign0ramus> claudio-tux, www.kde-look.org
<afeijo> gay themes?
<darkenigma2652> That's my metal re-write of "I feel pretty" lol
<ign0ramus> lol
<Serpardum> one... *sigh*
<claudio-tux> afeijo: for you?
<ign0ramus> haha!
<afeijo> yeah, but usually I'm more dark themes
<afeijo> tron 3 ! cool
<claudio-tux> ok
<Serpardum> emo?  ewwww
<darkenigma2652> Glossy black and gray with plasma-blue accents... *drools*
<afeijo> claudio-tux: gz, youre brazilian
<sakirious> I can't find a bright theme that I like.
<Walzmyn> oh, yeah, i just remembered why i came here - is there a way to set a default view for dirs in dolphin?
<Serpardum> The one installed with the iso is too bright for me
<sakirious> They all are way too clashy with colors.
<claudio-tux> yes
<claudio-tux> what?
<afeijo> Walzmyn: hahaha, you forgot why you come?
<afeijo> claudio-tux: me too
 * Walzmyn never notices the themes
<darkenigma2652> Um... re-word that please
<Walzmyn> afeijo: you seem to have sex on the brain.
<Serpardum> come for the quesiton, stay for the conversation, eh?
<ign0ramus> I come here for the stimulation
<afeijo> Walzmyn: you dont!??
<claudio-tux> ok, good
<afeijo> Serpardum: thats what I usualy do
<Serpardum> O.o
<darkenigma2652> LOL
<Walzmyn> afeijo: i'm adult enough not to talk about it.
<ign0ramus> i wish i were :(
<darkenigma2652> We are completely off the subject of Kubuntu...
<afeijo> I'm not going that way
<ign0ramus> no ... that dolphin question... i'm checking it now
<Serpardum> At least I'm glad that KTorrent can't keep track of time
<Walzmyn> exactly, so, is there a way to set a default view in dolphin?
<Serpardum> It started at 9 hours an hour ago, now it's 3 hours
<darkenigma2652> Btw, found decent dark theme for KDE: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/darkPearl+for+QtCurve?content=97644
<afeijo> Walzmyn: you want what view type?
<darkenigma2652> I'll look for me
<darkenigma2652> more*
<darkenigma2652> I found me!
<Walzmyn> you can set EVERYTHING to use one setting or to remember settings for each. But i'd liek to make the preveiw the one it comes up with if i've not set one
<afeijo> Serpardum: I dont use ktorrent any more, suck too much CPU
<darkenigma2652> I like Deluge
<ign0ramus> speaking of dolphin, has anyone tried the "~/.compose-cache" trick?
<darkenigma2652> Simple, but lots of options
<Serpardum> lol, it's freaking black and white
<Serpardum> what si the ~/.compsoe-cache trick?
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: what is that trick supposed to do?
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, Serpardum: it allegedly dramatically speeds up the loading times of kde apps
<Serpardum> running it, deleteing it?
<ign0ramus> it seems to work for me, although i didn't benchmark it
<Serpardum> editing it?
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, creating it and accessing it via konqueror/dolphin
<Walzmyn> you just create a directory and it's supposed to improve your machine?
<Serpardum> it's a cache directory
<ign0ramus> here's a link http://kdemonkey.blogspot.com/2008/04/magic-trick.html
<Serpardum> it probably saves a lot of files here
<ign0ramus> that wasn't were i read it yesterday, but it explains just as well
<darkenigma2652> There's NOTHING on deviantart for KDE themes
<ign0ramus> "For those curious about what is going on here, this enables an optimization which Lubos (of general KDE speediness fame) came up with some time ago and was then rewritten and integrated into libx11."
<darkenigma2652> Oh, I rather like this one: http://falco101.deviantart.com/art/Technica-Theme-81607707
<ign0ramus> i will monitor it to see just how huge this file gets... but it does make dolphin pop up almost instantly
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, icons are too Mac-y
<Walzmyn> so you just open the dir in dolphin after you make it?
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, yeah...
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, and you'll see that a new file has been created, the cache
<Serpardum> basically just create teh direcotry shoudl do it
<darkenigma2652> This is fairly nice for KDE3: http://hcalves.deviantart.com/art/Coal-KDE-3-x-Theme-85735964
<ign0ramus> again, i don't know how big this file is going to get, but it is working nicely for now
<Serpardum> actually ign0ramus I read about it, what it does is creates a hash of waht it loads that loads up faster than reading the big file
<Serpardum> so it shoudl remain small
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, cool.  good to know
<ign0ramus> try it - open dolphin before and after having this file.  it made a noticeable difference for me
<innovate2000> I just dd zero'd a brand new 1TB drive (used Gparted to format the drive - but the computer was set to AHCI - but that didn't work - 3 of 10 drives were "damaged" - once I switched to non-AHCI the rest of the drives formatted (ext3) without errors. I read that I might be able to reformat the drive if I zero it out first) - it took most of the day - the drive activity light just stopped - but...
<innovate2000> ...the bash prompt has not returned - and I've read that I should not stop the process for fear of further damaging the drive and rendering it unusable. I have a few more cycles of this to do on this drive and the others as well - but I have no idea what to do now - should I continue to just wait?
<Walzmyn> didn't look like dolphin opened that much quicker to me
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, it made a difference for me... you can always just rm the thing if you don't like it
<dac> join #autistis
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: can't see where it's hurting anything, i'll leave it
<dac> join #autistic
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, you have to access the folder with dolphin first, to have the hashed cache entered
<Walzmyn> oh - is there anyreason why you can't format a 500gb HDD with fat32?
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: did
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, i dunno, just something i stumbled upon the other day and found it interesting
<Serpardum> umm. no
<Serpardum> you don't have to acces sit
<innovate2000> In System Monitor for CPU% (for the "dd" task)  that the drive is sleep
<Serpardum> I just oepned a program, did a dir in it and it created the file
<innovate2000> Actually it says "disk sleep"
<Serpardum> I did run kate but didn't load anythign
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, that's what the article i read yesterday said... the blogger probably didn't know what he was talking about (surprise)
<Serpardum> they suusally don't ^^
<Serpardum> create it, run a program, look in the dir and see if a file exists
<Serpardum> I did, and it did
<Walzmyn> if this is such a trick, why dosen't the folks that make that application have this installed as a default?
<Walzmyn> innovate2000: just so you're not being ignored - I have no idea
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, i make no claims about it, i just read about it and asked if anyone else had heard of it...
<innovate2000> Thanks - I am researching if there is a command to "touch" or wake a disk - since it was supposed to be zero'd I cannot mount it -
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: the explination makes sense. I'm just wondering why this is not a default setup
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, oh ok... yeah, i was kind of wondering that too... i thought maybe because the cache would grow too large, but Serpardum said it would remain small
<Walzmyn> innovate2000: i can't even get parted to accknowledge that my external is plugged in so i can format it
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: it should just be the apps you use, as opposed to the one in / that's premade for everything
<innovate2000> Walzmyn: an enclosure?
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, that seems to be the case
<Walzmyn> innovate2000: yes
<innovate2000> I guess it really doesn't matter - I too am using USB - the Sabrent 5 in 1
<innovate2000> Most of the time (99%) Ubuntu & Windows plays nice with it -
<Walzmyn> my 100 gb works fine, but the 500 is giving problems
<innovate2000> I have a had an enclosure or two that did not (with Ubuntu)
<ign0ramus> bbl, shower
<Serpardum> thank gawd, I wondered what that smell was
<innovate2000> Walzmyn: What is the 500 formatted as?
<ign0ramus_dirty> i heard that!
<Walzmyn> I had a couple of partitions on it, big one formatted ext3. I deleted the partitions to make one big fat32 and now parted won't even see the drive
 * Serpardum whistles tunelessly
<Serpardum> you try fdisk?
<Serpardum> or whati's it claled.. hmm
<Walzmyn> fsck
<innovate2000> Walzmyn: I would try testdisk - I've had great results with it - either Windows or Ubuntu
<Walzmyn> havn't yet. that was last week. i've spent this week trying to get over the filesystem on thinkpads bug
<innovate2000> yuck!
<Walzmyn> innovate2000: will do when i get back on that project. That drive is to be my backup drive
<Serpardum> Man, if I ever find this peer that keep resetting people's connections I'm gonna kick his butt.
<Walzmyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/371191
<Serpardum> Hmm.. he's stephen
<innovate2000> Walzmyn: if the drive is FAT32, you may also try PC Inspector File Recovery (free: finds files and partitions - but in my opinion not as good as testdisk for restoring partitions) asd Zero Assumption Recovery ($$ - IMO - an AWESOME app for recovering files in the directory structure (mostly))
<innovate2000> in the original directory structure - was what I meant to say
<Walzmyn> innovate2000: i paid a hundred bucks for some recovery program a while back (windows installed to the external that was supposed to be off instead of the internal) That piece of software was awesome.
<Walzmyn> innovate2000: but there's no data on the drive I want to keep. I want to get it working so i can use it as a backup
<innovate2000> Well then you're set (if you need file recovery) - I think all you need is a partiton fix (and possibly MBR fix)
<cthullu> ROFLCOPTERS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fCHoI0h7Tc thats my opinion of internet piracy. P.S. If you dont want me to have it, dont put it in digital format. *DISCLAIMER* I do not condone piracy. I am not suggesting that you steal things. I do however suggest that you make your own decisions...
<cthullu> *you will never have to pay to sing along...*
<innovate2000> or I've read (coz I'm in the same boat) about dd zeroing the drive to get it back to "factory" state - or you can try the disk utilities for the brand of disk. I often connect a disk I am unsure of it's responsiveness (because knoppix/gparted or other live distro does not recognize it) to a windows computer and check if it's being seen by disk management
<cthullu> whoe
<cthullu> tell me about this zeroing of a drive?
<cthullu> will that fix my master cylider?
<daskreech1> innovate2000: oooh 1TB
<Walzmyn> HAH innovate2000, "factory state" would be sticking the thing next to one of those big magnets they pick cars up with
<marcox25> anyones know where ots kde 4.3beta1 for kubuntu 9.04?
<innovate2000> Walzmyn: LOL
<Walzmyn> innovate2000: i'm making that up about HDDs but back in the days of floppies that was exactly how they "formatted" them
<innovate2000> cthullu: it's just using dd to copy zeros directly to a device
<cthullu> is it possible to fix a corrupted master cylinder?
<innovate2000> cthullu: the command: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=4096 (and other possible args)
<innovate2000> cthullu: BUT YOU MUST BE VERY CAREFUL TO NOT DO THE WRONG DRIVE!
<daskreech1> marcox25: Where ots ?
 * Walzmyn seconds innovate2000
<innovate2000> cthullu: test for drive: fdisk -l
<cthullu> innovate2000: i dont get it. If i only have 1 drive and no partitions then how could i have more than one master cylinder?
<marcox25> anyones know where it is kde 4.3beta1 for kubuntu 9.04?
<innovate2000> Walzmyn: I am one of those "back in the day" guys! :P (floppy really meant floppy 5.25!)
<cthullu> WOOT i got ff7 pc to run. FINALLY
<Walzmyn> innovate2000: i used some of those
<daskreech1> innovate2000: YOu mean the floppy floppy?
<Walzmyn> cthullu: sweet, i love the FF series
<Walzmyn> daskreech1: right. I always wondered why the smaller ones kept the name when they didn't bend
<cthullu> Walzmyn: it was a royal pain
<Walzmyn> well, not more than once anyway.
<innovate2000> da floppiest!
<innovate2000> LOL
<cthullu> has ne one else heard this theme song for piratebay?
<cthullu> floppiest?
<daskreech1> Did you hear the theme song for KDE4 ?
<cthullu> sounds like a bad black hat psuedonym
<Walzmyn> what's a ne?
<cthullu> any
<cthullu> =
<cthullu> ne
<cthullu> any*
<cthullu> sry im a bit tarded atm
 * Walzmyn sniffs
<Walzmyn> you smell better
<ign0ramus> thanks!
<ign0ramus> cthullu, http://cristgaming.com/pirate.swf
<cthullu> ign0ramus: ROFL YES!
<cthullu> ign0ramus: view source . Its mine!
<ign0ramus> and as soon as i close that flash tab, i get notified that my sound device failed, and is falling back to PulseAudio... :/
<ign0ramus> that happens all too often. like in early versions of amarok, where xine would just fail for no reason
<cthullu> speaking of piracy, The first fiction book written about video game piracy was in the Hardy Boys series
<cthullu> I know no one cares
<daskreech1> The Hardy Boys had Video games?
<daskreech1>  I don't remember that
<daskreech1>  Bobbsey twins maybe
<ign0ramus> I think Encyclopedia Brown compiled his own binaries
<cthullu> no the book was in a series with the hardy boys
<cthullu> incadently the game that was being pirated in the book turned out to be real. and pirated
<daskreech1> Man I haven't read Encyclopedia Brown in yeeears
<daskreech1> Monopoly ?
<cthullu> no it was something to do with killers bees
<cthullu> it was for nes
<ign0ramus> Hmm.. here's a rental agency web site, but something looks familiar... anyone? http://hmrgroup.co.uk/
<Gamarok__> guys is there any ways i can i hide my widgets
<ign0ramus> Gamarok__, just wear boxers
<cthullu> um thats what happens when your logo goes open source
<Gamarok__> i mean hide em for just a while
<cthullu> any notice the color scheme?
<Gamarok__> that was a bad joke ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> Gamarok__, i know. i'm terrible.
<ign0ramus> I'm also off for drinks.
<ign0ramus> Gnite all!
<daskreech1> Gamarok__: Hide the widgets?
<marcox25> anyones know where it is kde 4.3beta1 for kubuntu 9.04?
<marcox25> anyones know where it is kde 4.3beta1 for kubuntu 9.04?
<daskreech1> marcox25: It's being imported to Koala then Jackalope
<daskreech1> marcox25: I would hope It should up by Monday
<marcox25> monday!
<marcox25> OMG
<marcox25> i want it now!
<daskreech1> :-)
<Being_Tsukasa> whats the thing i use to download stuff in Kubuntu called?
<Being_Tsukasa> i knew where it was on the 8.04 release... but cant find it on the new one
<faileas> Being_Tsukasa: packages?
<faileas> iirc there's a new package manager replacing adept called kpackagekit
<faileas> i use apt tho ;)
<Being_Tsukasa> is it possible to get adept still... i hate the new package manager
<daskreech1> Being_Tsukasa: Which one?
<Being_Tsukasa> i cant stand the new kpackagekit... i preferred adept...
<bazhang> !info adept | Being_Tsukasa
<ubottu> Being_Tsukasa: adept (source: adept): package management suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~beta4ubuntu6.1 (jaunty), package size 346 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<Being_Tsukasa> ah, beautiful, i found what i was looking for ^_^
<daskreech1> What don't you like about kpackagekit?
<Gamarok__> well in my opinion adept wasn't all that good synaptic is a pretty decent package manager but i have'nt tried kpackagekit
<daskreech1> Which should prove that it doesn't have to be usable
<daskreech1>  Zing!
<daskreech1> Doh wrong Chan :)
<daskreech1> I likd adept better than synaptic
<Gamarok__> dunno it could be because i have been using ubuntu for a pretty long time it could be the reason i am more suited towards synaptic
<Serpardum[Away]> 31 minutes left :/
<daskreech1> Migh be the same for me
<daskreech1> Though I like Adept's debtags
<Being_Tsukasa> whats a linux compatible dc++ client?
<daskreech1> !ino dcpp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ino dcpp
<daskreech1> !info dcpp
<ubottu> Package dcpp does not exist in jaunty
<daskreech1> !search scpp
<ubottu> Found:
<daskreech1> !search dcpp
<ubottu> Found: directconnect
<daskreech1> !info directocnnect
<ubottu> Package directocnnect does not exist in jaunty
<daskreech1> !info directconnect
<ubottu> Package directconnect does not exist in jaunty
<daskreech1> Liar
<Serpardum> !info direct
<ubottu> Package direct does not exist in jaunty
<daskreech1> !info dcgui
<ubottu> dcgui (source: dcgui): Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80-6 (jaunty), package size 438 kB, installed size 1332 kB
<daskreech1> There you go
<Serpardum> !info iptraf
<ubottu> iptraf (source: iptraf): Interactive Colorful IP LAN Monitor. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0-6 (jaunty), package size 161 kB, installed size 744 kB
<Serpardum> top says iptraf is using 91% of my cpu but I don't see it running. wwtf?
<daskreech1> wha't the PID?
<Serpardum> 6023
<Serpardum> running as root
<Serpardum> root      6023     1 90   942  1484   0 17:28 ?        R    153:58 iptraf
<Serpardum> I just killed it.  I ran the program earlier and closed it, guess it didn't close fully
<Serpardum> !info Xorg
<ubottu> Package Xorg does not exist in jaunty
<daskreech1> !info xserver-xorg
<ubottu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4~5ubuntu18 (jaunty), package size 189 kB, installed size 648 kB
<Serpardum> how can it be optional?  doesn't KDE run on top of Xorg?
<Serpardum> I manned it
<faileas> Serpardum: you can run ubuntu without x, and there's alternate x servers
<daskreech1> Ues
<daskreech1> yes
<daskreech1> it does
<daskreech1> !info coreutils
<ubottu> coreutils (source: coreutils): The GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 6.10-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1958 kB, installed size 11084 kB
<Serpardum> I have a .bin file I downloaded which is the planeshift game.   I tried opening it and I was asked what program I wanted to open it with.  Hmm. .how do I install this?
<mark_> well i must say , earlier i thought i had problems with the new KDE 4.2.3 but now it seems to be working flawlessly
<mark_> not sure what happened but now i am a happy camper :)
<Serpardum> I forgot the comand to look at the mode of a file
<Serpardum> the flags
<Serpardum> ls -l did it
<Serpardum> it's rw r r, I gotta change it to rwx r x r x I guess
<daskreech1> Serpardum: sh filename.bin
<Serpardum> syntax eror: "(" unexpected.  wtf
<Serpardum> im@ubuntu:~$ sh PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin
<Serpardum> PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<daskreech1> Serpardum: cute
<Serpardum> is it tryign to run it as ascii file?
<daskreech1> Serpardum: did you make it executable ?
<Serpardum> no
<Serpardum> don't remember the command, thought it was mode but mode don't work
<bazhang> chmod +x ?
<Serpardum> not attrib either, that's widnows
<Serpardum> \chmod, yeah
<Serpardum> sh didn't work but sudo did
<daskreech1> Serpardum: huh? What command did you use?
<Serpardum> sh ./PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin
<Serpardum> didn't work but sudo ./PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin worked
<daskreech1> Serpardum: >_<
<daskreech1> Try ./Plane*bin with out the sudo
<Serpardum> it's already installed
<mark_> A Fatal Error Occurred
<mark_> The application Plasma Workspace (plasma) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<mark_> ?
<Serpardum> it closes wshen  click ok :(
<mark_> Unable to create a valid backtrace.
<mark_> This backtrace appears to be of no use.
<mark_> This is probably because your packages are built in a way which prevents creation of proper backtraces, or the stack frame was seriously corrupted in the crash.
<mark_> ?
<peteh32> list
<daskreech1> blast :)
<daskreech1> if mark comes back ping me
<Serpardum> hmm. yes, planeshift is great.  the farther I get it keeps closing.  then I figure out how to get farther and it closes.
<Serpardum> now it's clossing when I log in
<daskreech1> it needs to be installed as root then?
<Serpardum> I log in and.... *crash*
<daskreech1> planeshift is pretty cool
<Serpardum> if I could get it to run
<daskreech1> Are you running x86 or AMD64 ?
<daskreech1> You ran pssetup ?
<Serpardum> drek.
<Serpardum> 0) : fatal error C9999: *** exception during compilation ***
<Serpardum> Cg compiler terminated due to fatal errorjim@ubuntu:~/PlaneShift/PlaneShift$
<Serpardum> let me try pssetup
<Serpardum> same difference
<daskreech1> crashes? does it have an error message/
<Serpardum> (0) : fatal error C9999: *** exception during compilation ***
<Serpardum> Cg compiler terminated due to fatal error
<daskreech1> that's a really high error number
<Serpardum> Quote from formus: Most of the people with crash errors on the PlaneShift website are Ubuntu Gutsy Users.
<Serpardum> I guess ubuntu and planeshift have a rocky relationship
<daskreech1> Yeah
<Serpardum> and *crash*
<daskreech1> Cg huh?
<clover> has anyone run django on kubuntu
<clover> ?
<daskreech1> just made it to a minute
<spawn57`> any news on kde 4.3 beta 1 for kubuntu?
<daskreech1> Yes
<daskreech1> The headline reads "WAIT FOR IT"
<spawn57`> bummer
<daskreech1> yeah
<davidjheinrich__> can anyone help me figure out why, when I plu in my Cowon D2, my cursor vibrates up and down?
<daskreech1> what's a cowon ?
<shashu> hi all
<shashu> could anyone please tell me what to do when my main storage disk is not automounted on startup?
<shashu> I tried to do it on Konsole
<shashu> but couldn't get the code right
<shashu> I am an amateur
<shashu> :)
<shashu> please?
<Sir_Brizz> you need to add it to /etc/fstab
<shashu> how do you do that?
<shashu> please tell me!
<shiota> algum brasileiro?
<shiota> (a)
<shashu> Sir_Brizz, how do I add it to fstab?
<shashu> please help me!
<urli> ola
<shiota> ola
<shashu> HEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLP!
<LaZyFo0L> hi, I am installing kubuntu 9.04 to a laptop, and i cant get the wireless networking to work.
<daskreech1> curses
<daskreech1> I always miss peopel
<daskreech1> !wifi | LaZyFo0L
<ubottu> LaZyFo0L: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LaZyFo0L> ty
<younis> امخ
 * Is is away: Gone away for now
 * Gamarok__ is back.
<daskreech1> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<faileas> daskreech1: he came in, said one line, then left ;p
<eagles0513875> faileas: what is the address to get to the cups web interface
<faileas> eagles0513875: no idea
<eagles0513875> bah :(
<eagles0513875> ok
<faileas> try http://localhost:631/admin/
<eagles0513875> ya just noticed that on one of the links for cups provided by the bot
<eagles0513875> ty faileas that did the trick
<faileas> ;)
 * faileas googled it
<faileas> which is an amazing time saving trick ;p
<eagles0513875> lol faileas google.com/linux probably even quicker lol
<eagles0513875> O_O im having a super annoying issue with dolphin when xferring data form local machine to remote windows machine it randomly crashes
<swatto> Morning all - Does anyone know what the best program is to rip and burn music to CDs (like how windows media player does)
<eagles0513875> swatto: to burn i use k3b
<eagles0513875> cant think of a cd ripper
<eagles0513875> atm
<swatto> Does it convert tracks before burning so they can play on normal CD players?
<eagles0513875> swatto: there is soundkonverter which converts for you
<swatto> thanks eagles, im just trying to install it but when i load synaptic it says starting without administrative privledges so i cant install it
<swatto> installing it via the terminal instead
<eagles0513875> swatto: :) command line is so much easier then a package manager
<eagles0513875> command line is the essence of linux
<swatto> Im currently learning alot about it, I have to get into the habit of using it more though as im so used to GUIs
<eagles0513875> ya i was as well
<eagles0513875> swatto: are you on gnome or kde
<swatto> kde 4.2.2
<eagles0513875> why are you using synaptic then O_o cuz thats the gnome package manager
<swatto> hmm erm
<eagles0513875> jaunty uses kpackagekit or if you are on intrepid it uses adept
<swatto> I have kpackagekit installed too
<swatto> ill uninstall SPM
<swatto> whats the command for uninstalling?
<swatto> ahh its ok, done it with apt-get remove synaptic
<lonelysoul> hi can anyone tell me how to enable HTML rendering
<blackflag> !tomcat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat
<lonelysoul> hi can u tell me how to enable HTML rendering
<lonelysoul> hi can u tell me how to enable HTML rendering
<lonelysoul> anyone plz help
<eagles0513875> !info tomcat
<ubottu> Package tomcat does not exist in jaunty
<eagles0513875> !tomcat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat
<eagles0513875> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<eagles0513875> humm
<lonelysoul> plz tell me how to enable it in ubuntu wine
<eagles0513875> lonelysoul: i dont think you need wine for tomcat
<p-f> Is there an interactive alternative to grep so that I can change my grepping criteria online?
<naught101> what package provides the power management in kubuntu by default?
<slow-motion> hi
<eagles0513875> !hi | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<slow-motion> hi eagles0513875
<RurouniJones> Is there any way to get Thunderbird to stop moaning about self-signed certs and just accept them permanently?
<naught101> !power
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power
<naught101> !power management
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eagles0513875> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<naught101> !powerdevil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powerdevil
<eagles0513875> naught101: plz stop
<eagles0513875> !patience | naught101
<ubottu> naught101: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eagles0513875> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<eagles0513875> naught101: let me check something really quick
<eagles0513875> naught101: are you on a laptop
<jordi_> hi everyone
<naught101> eagles0513875: yeah. I guess I'm talking about the front end more. my power management seems completely screwed, and I want to remove all preferences and re-install all related packages
<eagles0513875> !hal-power
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal-power
<eagles0513875> !info hal-power
<ubottu> Package hal-power does not exist in jaunty
<jordi_> i'm using kaffeine 0.8.6 and kaffeine-sc-plugin 0.4.0-1. The thing is that from time to time audio and video freeze. almost instantly audio "resumes" but video doesn't, no matter how long i wait for. is this normal behaviour? is there any option i can set in kaffeine to make video to work without stoping and starting kaffeine again? thanks.
<eagles0513875> naught101: im not sure but it seems like the backend is hal-power
<eagles0513875> naught101: have you tried using the power widget
<naught101> eagles0513875: yeah, I am using it - and I think it's screwed. I don't know what package provides it though
<eagles0513875> naught101: give me a sec
<naught101> hal-power doesn't exist in the repos...
<eagles0513875> naught101: :( wasnt able to find it
<gazra> I just installed kubuntu jaunty and have no sound on firefox flash, can someone tell me how to make it work?
<naught101> eagles0513875: find what?
<eagles0513875> the name of the package so you can purge it and then reinstall it naught101
<naught101> ok. the only packages on my system with the word "power" in their names are powermgmt-base and powernowd
<eagles0513875> naught101: not sure what those are :( if you can bare with the room someone will come along who will be able to help you a lil bit more then i can. dont wanna screw up your install :(
<naught101> I'll come back in a bit
<sky_1> anyone know if is fixed network manager in latest release ?
<eagles0513875> sky_1: you need to be more specific. what is fixed
<ekundo> not entirely sure where's best to ask this, here or the winehq channel, but i'll give it a shot
<ekundo> says to me that somethign else is running and hogging the mic,despite my best efforts to nuke anything that looks like it would be using it. It's bugging me now since I can listen but not speak.
<ekundo> anyone got any idea why when I load ventrilo and log into a server it says "Failed to open input device. Another program might have it open already. rc = -10"
<ekundo> whoops, wrong way around
<sky_1> when i set values to network manager he dont load it and i cant connect to internet
<eagles0513875> ekundo: #winehq channel is probably more help and i have tried vent in linux with wine and have had same issue as you are mentioning
<ekundo> okey dokeys, cheers, was just wondering whether it's a wine problem or a something-hogging-the-microphone problem
<chris__> Hello, i was wondering if anyone could help me, i'm having a resolution problem on Kubuntu.
<gazra> I just installed kubuntu jaunty and have no sound on firefox flash, can someone tell me how to make it work?
<sky_1> 64 bit ?
<eagles0513875> sky_1: i dont understand what your question is
<eagles0513875> chris_: what video card you got
<sky_1> eagles0513875: how i can use kde network manager from KDE 3.5 under KDE4.X.X ?
<chris__> Its an integrated 8100 (nVidia 720a chipset)
<eagles0513875> sky_1: just install it sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager its stil in the repos
<eagles0513875> chris_: do you have the driver for the card installed
<sky_1> eagles0513875: i cant connect to internet  (now i am on other distro)
<chris__> I'm not sure, when i look for the drivers for the chipset, its supposed to be included with Ubuntu/variants according to the docs i found on nVidia's site.
<eagles0513875> sky_1: with the new widget there is a work around to get on the internet
<sky_1> what ?
<eagles0513875> chris_: forget nvidia website open hardware devices that will load any restricted drivers for your various hardware install what you need
<chris__> Alright, duh shoulda checked that (i've used ubuntu before with nVidia hardware)
<eagles0513875> sky_1: im on a clean install of jaunty and the default network manager widget doesnt want to work for me with dhcp or static for some reason. i am bypassing it all together by having my eth0 device use a static ip by adding the appropriate lines to the /etc/network/interfaces file
<eagles0513875> chris_: that is a god send prior to having it used to be hell having to remember the names of packages for certain hardware. it should also depending on your wifi card have the necessary drivers for it
<chris__> not activated haha lets try that.
<eagles0513875> a reboot will be required
<chris__> wifi works great in kubuntu compared to most other distros (slackware)
<eagles0513875> chris_: what wifi card do you have
<chris__> sorry about that, didn't know what that icon was in the tray (now i feel stupid) i can install the gnome desktop side by side with KDE right? or does it cause problems?
<eagles0513875> ya you can
<eagles0513875> not sure if it causes problems i dont normally do it
<chris__> Ah, well if it does you'll know about it, anyways thanks for the help, i feel stupid for not checking that before, i'm not a complete linux noob i promise, most of my stuff is terminal stuff so the GUI is a bit new to me.
<yaa_> anybody tell me a ouple of free public dns servers
<yaa_> *couple
<eagles0513875> chris_: we all have our days
<eagles0513875> !opendns | yaa_
<ubottu> yaa_: To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<yaa_> my provider`s dont work
<eagles0513875> yaa_: opendns
<yaa_> nonono i mean
<gazra> I just installed kubuntu jaunty and have no sound on firefox flash, can someone tell me how to make it work? I have searched and found nothing, come on guys, please help me!!
<yaa_> which to put in resolv.conf
<yaa_> the ones of my provider do not work properly
<chris__> opendns: 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220
<yaa_> thank u)
<eagles0513875> chris_: you mind hopping into #kubuntu-offtopic
<eagles0513875> wanna discuss opendns and other dns options with ya since this isnt the appropriate channel for it
<chris__> Not a problem
<enzi> how do i check the free space of my hdd?
<faileas> enzi: df would do it i think
<enzi> thx
<giulio> salve a tutti
<eagles0513875> !it | giulio
<ubottu> giulio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<chris___> eagles0513875: you there?
<koko> ji
<duke__> kubuntu 7.04. try to do "sudo do-release-upgrade" but got "Failed upgrade tool signature". How fix?
<WaY> hello
<WaY> when are going to be ready kde 4.3 packages?
<vital> Way, it will be released around 28th of july, so no earlier than that I'd say..
<WaY> but for trying the release candidate vital ?
<vital> way, no idea :/ I'm building kde4 from trunk myself, I dont know if the project neon repository is up to date.. search google for    kde 4 project neon and you should probably find that repository **it will be compiled from trunk, so at your own risk :) **
<WaY> ok, thanks vital
<WaY> so project neon is called, excelente...
<vital> way, perhaps they've changed name since I last saw it :)
<vital> owh, misunderstood :P
<WaY> you are under 4.3 then, aren't you?
<kaddi> hi, I used to be able to switch the encoding in konversation using "/charset utf8", but now it only tells me that "utf8 is not a valid encoding". Has the command changed or is this possibly a bug? (or a feature that hasn't been added back in after  the upgrade?)
<blackflag> Hello all :) I installed tomcat 6 on ubuntu 9.04 but dont having access to the webapp page. I create a user as suggested but can not login. Can someone help?
<gazra> Hi, could somone please help me, I just installed kubuntu Jaunty and I can't get any sound on flash on firefox. I have tried everything that I found in google
<kaddi> gazra: I know of a "flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound" package, that might be necessary if you use Adobe Flash... That might help, it's all I know though
<sourcemaker> I have a system freeze starting KDM with 2.6.28-11 kernel
<sourcemaker> 2.6.27-14-generic is booting well
<Eismann> sourcemaker: what graphic card do you have?
<sourcemaker> Eismann: it's a nvidia
<Eismann> are you using nvidia drivers?
<sourcemaker> Eismann: yes
<Eismann> try with nv driver
<sourcemaker> Eismann: the error occurs while starting the X11 session... the logon screen appears.. and then is hangs
<Eismann> oops
<sourcemaker> Eismann: well, nv does not have opengl functions?
<Eismann> so it is starting the X
<sourcemaker> Eismann: yes..
<Eismann> I thought it could be a problem with the driveres, but if its starting...
<Eismann> dunno
<sourcemaker> I have installed the nvidia-glx-180 driver
<gazra> kaddi: I tried that, but it still doesn't work!
<gazra> kaddi: I get sound everywhere but in flash
<xeon> have any 1 tried kde 4.3
<xeon> ?
<xeon> itstill beta
<gcappiello> salve
<montacarichi> list torrent
<|dexter|> hello, i have just installed kubuntu 9.04 but i can't enable the  fglrx proprietary driver for my ati card. I press Enable but it doesn't :( any help ?
<|dexter|> hello?
<denis> hi there,
<russel> :)
<eagles0513875> |dexter|: ones you install it you have to reboot for it to take effect if you have already installed it
<denis> i have a question, using jaunty at the moment
<denis> or am i in the wrong room?
<|dexter|> the button "activate" doesn't work and the led is alwais off
<denis> ok, will ask it anyway:
<eagles0513875> denis: right room just ask
<eagles0513875> |dexter|: take not of the package and you can install it via command line
<denis> is there a way, or a program to record both your mic sound + anything your computer plays, like amarok and internet
<eagles0513875> |dexter|: which fglrx driver are you trying to enable
<eagles0513875> denis: not that i know of
<eagles0513875> but to record voice you can use audacity
<denis> thx :)
<|dexter|> i don't know which one it is for my ati hd 2600 pro pci-e
<eagles0513875> denis: not a problem
<denis> yeah record your voice is no problem
<eagles0513875> |dexter|: are you looking at the hardware drivers manager
<Guest94944> moin, i still can not upgrade from 8.04 to 9. or do i have to upgrade first to 8.10 and then furhter?
<|dexter|> yep and it says there are flgrx drvier available and a button in the lower right corner to activate the driver, but nothing happen. I came from Ubuntu and there it works.
<eagles0513875> Guest94944: 8.04---->8.10----->9.04
<eagles0513875> |dexter|: whats is the name of the driver it is showing
<Guest94944> so, ok
<Guest94944> and how can i upgrade. its is not working in the shell
<denis> am looking for something like Istanbul but only with sound, recording everything that comes from the computer including mic
<eagles0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<eagles0513875> Guest94944: i stand corrected you can go form 8.04 to 9.04
<Guest94944> yes
<eagles0513875> denis: im not sure
<|dexter|> the name is fglrx
<eagles0513875> Guest94944: it used to be you couldnt do that
<eagles0513875> |dexter|: the package i found while searching is xorg-driver-fglrx
<Guest94944> i did it 2 days ago, looked ok, then i could not start ubuntu anymore.. have to setup everything new
<denis> maybe it conflicts with rights, like you can record skype than as well
<eagles0513875> Guest94944: be advised that there are some new features that are no longer used in 9.04
<Spectrum> denis: I looked for something a while ago to do that and couldn't find anything. I thought Phonon was supposed to support it, but...
<eagles0513875> denis: maybe
<|dexter|> so i have to manual install it ?
<eagles0513875> |dexter|: command line install with sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<denis> phonon?
<eagles0513875> !info phonon | denis
<ubottu> denis: phonon (source: phonon): metapackage for Phonon multimedia framework. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Guest94944> possible. but i am 1. scared that i have to install ubuntu new, and 2. the update is not working. i can install everyathng else, but not an upgrade
<Spectrum> Phonon is the multimedia API for KDE 4.
<|dexter|> ok thanx eagles0513875 i'll tell you if it works :) Thanx again
<eagles0513875> Guest94944: normally if i avoid upgrading if i can cuz i have nothing but issues
<eagles0513875> |dexter|: no prob
<eagles0513875> Guest94944: if you already tried an upgrade with issues is there a chance you can burn a cd with jaunty and do a clean install if you already tried an upgrade
<denis> eagles: it's not in the applications list
<Guest94944> yeah, maybe.
<eagles0513875> denis: phonon is installed by default out of the box
<Guest94944> strange
<Spectrum> Anyone else experience refresh problems with Compiz+NVIDIA?
<eagles0513875> Spectrum: i was getting kwin and plasma crashes with desktop effects enabled
<eagles0513875> my rig is an nvidia chipset and graphics card
<eagles0513875> Spectrum: ill brb need to run an fsck just to see if that will fix some of my issues
<Spectrum> eagles0513875: KWin effects and Plasma work fine for me with Nvidia drivers. But windows don't refresh properly when I use Compiz instead.
<denis>  just crazy, it should be a real ubuntu application to record any sound your computer produces
<Guest94944> aaah
<denis>  just want to use it like i used my old midi stereo system with tape and cd
<desafinado> hello, i want to install pulseaudio and i found the tutorial here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PulseAudio. can i use this tutorial for kubuntu jaunty? 'cause the tutorial example is for kubuntu 7. 10.
<Guest94944> etc/hosts is the problem
<denis> ok, another question then, if i use "sudo shutdown -h" it will remind me every 1 minute the computer is shutting down in ... time. How can i disable this please?
<denis> with the anoying system beeb
<Spectrum> denis: Are you trying to shut it down immediately?
<denis> no no, i set a timer using "sudo shutdown -h"
<denis> and put in the time to shut down, but it reminds me every 1 minute with the system beeb, although it is unabled in sound preferences
<denis> for example: sudo shutdown -h 14:50
<Spectrum> denis: I don't think so, but you could achieve the same thing using something like "sleep 120 && halt"
<Spectrum> Or a cron task.
<denis> will try
<sourcemaker> how can I install kde 4.3.0 BETA?
<Dragnslcr> sourcemaker- very carefully
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having an issue accessing a windows shared folder on a windows machine on my linux box it seems to keep timing out. it was working earlier and now has stopped.
<eagles0513875> chris_: hey im back in offtopic
<Guest94944> nope, its not updating.. it says, no new package. this looks like that the ipś, or links for download are not correct.. anybody knew something about it?
<Guest94944> not upgrading i mean
<Spectrum> eagles0513875: Firewall running?
<Guest94944> me?
<Guest94944> nope
<eagles0513875> Spectrum: no it was working earlier and now has stopped cold turkey
<Guest94944> i had an firewall burt after the new setup i didnt install it yet.. also tripwire not.. to scary
<eagles0513875> Guest94944: let me see that link i linked ya befor ehold up
<eagles0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Guest94944> i wrote this already..
<eagles0513875> Guest94944: firstly have you updated all packages that need updating
<Guest94944> read this,
<Guest94944> done
<Guest94944> this is working
<Spectrum> eagles0513875: Try "smbclient -L <host> -U <username>" What do you see?
<Guest94944> update and installing is ok
<eagles0513875> Spectrum: i dont have a shared folder setup
<eagles0513875> im accessing a share on windows laptop
<Guest94944> which host?
<Spectrum> eagles0513875: You're trying to access Windows share from Linux, right? smbclient is a Linux tool for accessing Windows shares.
<eagles0513875> !info smbclient
<ubottu> smbclient (source: samba): command-line SMB/CIFS clients for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 7907 kB, installed size 24744 kB
<Guest94944> is smbclient also running with direct x?
<eagles0513875> Guest94944: i just setup the share and was able to access it
<MakkaPakka> I'm running kubuntu from a USB stick, how can I change the boot so it doesn't ask me if I want to install? The whole point of putting it on the stick was to run it from there on any machine I need to
<ForgeAus> is there a kde3-remix repository?
<Spectrum> eagles0513875: smbclient should give you some indication of what the problem is. Just run the command I sent you.
<eagles0513875> said protocol negotiation failed
<Spectrum> So it does see the server. Hmm...
<eagles0513875> samba is being hosted on this desktop
<Spectrum> And you didn't make any config changes to the desktop since it stopped working?
<eagles0513875> this is a share on my tablet
<eagles0513875> i configured the folder and permissions for the user
<Spectrum> I'm confused. You're trying to access Samba on a desktop but the share is on a tablet?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> i have a shared folder on my tablet running win 7
<eagles0513875> now on here kubuntu
<eagles0513875> im using the add network feature to add a windows network drive which it doesnt seem to access cuz it keeps timing out
<Spectrum> Sorry, I'm at a loss for what to do about a protocol negociation failure, particularly since it was working before.
<eagles0513875> there is one thing im gonna try
<eagles0513875> Spectrum: i can ping the machine
<bishop> if you press alt f2 and type smb:/ does it show the computer on the network?
<MakkaPakka> How do I change the default logged-in user?
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> bishop: it does but it times out somewhere along the line
<dwidmann> MakkaPakka: hit alt+f2 and run "kdesudo systemsettings", go to advanced - > login manager
<eagles0513875> i can find the machine but it keeps timing out for me
<bishop> so if you click on the computer it times out?
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> this actually started happening after activating win 7
<dwidmann> MakkaPakka: you can set it in the convenience tab, towards the top-left there is a drop-down for what user gets auto-logged in
<bishop> hmm but you can still ping the comp?
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> already  tried that
<eagles0513875> this gets better its not finding my usb external hdd
<bishop> did you try manually mounting the usb hdd?
<eagles0513875> its kinda acting screwey
<eagles0513875> so it might be the drive
<bishop> add interface = eth0 to your smb config file
<eagles0513875> O_O whats that do
<bishop> makes sure samba is trying to use you network card
<eagles0513875> it was before why all of a sudden it wouldnt be
<bishop> did you upgrade anything?
<eagles0513875> just some java stuff
<bishop> what are you useing to try and brows the samba shares?
<eagles0513875> dolphin but that is constantly crashing
<eagles0513875> then i also tried konqueror
<bishop> type smbtree in commandline and see what happens
<eagles0513875> system seems bogged down with something
<bishop> ksysguard<< will show everything running on your comp
<ghouly> hi all, i recently upgraded from hardy to jaunty, and now i can't access my digicam when i connect it via usb,  dmesg says " new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3, configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice"    but nothing happens afterwards, i used to get a filebrowser in hardy, any ideas on how this can be fixed ?
<bishop> tryed mounting it manually?
<ghouly> i don't know how
<eagles0513875> bishop: sry bout that damn whole system locked up on me
<eagles0513875> and now it sees my usb drive O_O
<bishop> ls /dev/usb/*
<eagles0513875> no need
<bishop> nice :-)
<eagles0513875> its showing up on the widget
<bishop> that was for ghouly
<eagles0513875> ahhh
<eagles0513875> my bad
<eagles0513875> well smbtree btw failes to negotiate the protocol
<MakkaPakka> dwidmann: perfect. Thanks
<eagles0513875> dwidmann: what kinda chipset are you n
<eagles0513875> on
<eagles0513875> bishop: thanks for your help ill deal with it some other time gonna get my stuff onto my usb drive
<swatto> hello all - using the wubi install method of linux completely screwed up my windows installation so I have uninstall windows altogether and put linux back on - how can I check that it is using my full Hard-Drive capacity
<ghouly> bishop, hmm, i don't seem to have /dev/usb/  but there are tons of   /dev/usbdev1.1_ep00%  and  /dev/usbmon0%   and similar
<bishop> so smb is not working then so the problem lies with smb itself i would try adding interface = eth0 to your smb.conf
<eagles0513875> i dont have time right now :(
<bishop> gouly mind pasteing the entire output for me?
<eagles0513875> kinda studying for an exam on tuesday and trying to get some things out of the ppa
<eagles0513875> !paste | ghouly
<ubottu> ghouly: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bishop> ok hf eagles hope u get it working
<eagles0513875> bishop: :) thanks im having lots of issues with jaunty lots of random crashes
<eagles0513875> like desktop effects causing kwin and plasma to crash but now i have disabled it
<bishop> and people wounder why i never went to kde 4 :_)
<eagles0513875> then again bishop im on 4.2.3
<ghouly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/174305/   =)
<bishop> im still on 3.5
<eagles0513875> bleh
<eagles0513875> i think im gonna have to try  and get samba working
<eagles0513875> external drive is full :(
<ghouly> hmm, is it painful to  downgrade to kde3.5 in jaunty ?
<bishop> umm yes :-) tends to break things and then u cant upgrade things without it wanting to upgrade kde
<slow-motion> bye
<ghouly> meh, that driver shit really keeps the mainstream people away from linux. but i suppose there is no good solution =(
<eagles0513875> !ohmy | ghouly
<ubottu> ghouly: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ghouly> kk, sry =)
<bishop> gouly sudo fdisk -l
<Eismann> ghouly: I thing you can install KDe 3.5 in jauty
<bishop> does it list your device there?
<Eismann> ghouly: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<Eismann> but its not a downgrade
<ghouly> ah , i just installed "digikam" and it found the cam and i can access my stuff =D
<bishop> lol ok then :-)
<ghouly> just the automount dialog in kde itself seems to be broken or deactivated or something
<swatto> Im looking at Gparted and it lists my partitions as /dev/sda1 , /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5 (linux swap) the sda2 (extended) and sda5 are 11GB each - is this correct?
<ghouly> but thanks anyway =)
<bishop> umm if gparted says it is yes :-)
<swatto> also my HD is 750gb and it only lists it has 698GB in gparted
<bishop> some of the space is used for mbr and things like that :-)
<bishop> so you will never see all 750 gb
<swatto> is it normal to have 11GB for an extended partition and linux swap file though?
<Eismann> nop
<eagles0513875> swatto: normally swap is double the amount of your ram
<Eismann> I thing 11GB swap is too much
<Eismann> think*
<swatto> well I have 4GB of ram so that aint right
<bishop> i usually set swap to 5-8 gb
<Guest94944> 3100 is enoug
<Guest94944> h
<eagles0513875> Eismann: i have 16 cuz i have 8gb of ram in this rig
<ghouly> Eismann, thanks, i'll give it a try if i run into problems with kde4, nice to have an alternative =)
<Guest94944> MB
<swatto> Its just im a bit worried cause I let the ubuntu setup format my drive and get rid of the windows installation
<ghouly> k, bye all, have a nice day =)
<Eismann> bye
<Guest94944> cau
<swatto> but im concerned that it hasnt joined the partitions back together from when I used linux via wubi in windows
<bishop> does it tell you the mount points of the partitions
<bishop> ?
<swatto> well the mount point of ext3 is the root /
<swatto> but the other two it doesnt list a mount point
<bishop> have you only just installed ubuntu?
<Eismann> yep, but which partition?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<bishop> hello :-)
<swatto> yes well basically I had windows installed and I installed ubuntu via wubi installer in windows.  But I went back to windows and it screwed up some of my apps so i decided to get rid of windows altogether so I just put the ubuntu install disk in and let that format my drive
<swatto> but now i dont know if it still sees my drive as two seperate partitions or if it is just the entire drive that is being used now for linux
<bishop> well if you would like to keep all your files in the same place (save haveing 3-4 dif partitions ) i would reinstall it and have only root / and about 3-4 gb of swap
<swatto> so I dont need extended then?
<swatto> well I told the installation to use the entire drive
<bishop> and it did
<bishop> but it segrigated bits of it off
<Guest94944> ok, upgrade is not working, i have no idea why. something else. i am using under win a tool which allows me to be connected to my linux, it is also in the win directory. now i want to do this in another way, using win under linux, BUT the Vmware-seerver is not working with direct x.. any ideas?
<swatto> ahh the linux-swap  is sda2
<bishop> like /boot /home / are usually seperate unless you tell it to only do it in 1 partition
<bishop> for an easier to understand partition editor try qtparted
<swatto> I have just looked and the extended partition (sda2) is used for the linux-swap (sda5)
<bishop> geust94944 if your planning on playing games under a virtual machine your waisting your time it will never be fast enough
<bishop> try wine instead
<bishop> swatto you can safely ignore that
<swatto> so do you think it is setup right then?
<bishop> sounds like it is to me :-)
<swatto> from what I have said - would like to do a screenshot to show you :(
<bishop> ok
<Eismann> I think sda1 is for root and sda5 for swap, where's the problem?
<swatto> hmm how can i do a screenshot
<bishop> press print screen key
<bishop> save the screenshot
<bishop> and upload it to imageshack.us
<swatto> ok two secs
<swatto> http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/1001/snapshot1w.png
<swatto> There it is :)
<bishop> everything there is fine :-) you have 2 partitions your root partition and swap
<swatto> excellent :) so that means winblows is completely gone
<bishop> yes it does :-)
<swatto> wooo
<Woosta> I have kubuntu 9.04 installed on a USB stick, but when I restart, I lose everything. It also appears that while the drive is 16GB, / only has 525MB free and all the space is on /cdrom
<Woosta> How can I (a) not lose everything and (b) get my space back to where I want to use it (/)
<Woosta> (I'm sure it's in an FAQ somewhere, but the google hasn't found it for me yet)
<Eismann> i guess its readonly, thats because you lose your data
<Eismann> how did you create the usb?
<Woosta> Using some usb-somethingorother .. a utility for putting the live-cd ISO onto a usb stick
<Woosta> usb-creator
<Eismann> a live-cd is that.. a LIVE CD
<bishop> burn the iso to disk then install it to the usb device
<Eismann> I thing there are utilities to create usb disk where you can store data
<Woosta> Err .. why? How does that change anything?
<Woosta> Eismann: what keywords am I missing on the google?
<Eismann> a live CD is readonly
<bishop> well running as a live disk it is not designed to save data
<bishop> if you actually install it its nolonger read only
<Woosta> Hmm .. ok
<Eismann> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
 * Woosta looks
<Woosta> Eismann++ // perfect
<eagles0513875> Woosta: good luck i tried with another one other then that a while back and i couldnt get it to work
<swatto> Is there an easy way to make sure my software is up to date?
<Mamarok> swatto: if you run a daily update it likely is
<swatto> how do I make sure an update is run?
<alvaro> dfasd
<bishop> apt-get update
<bishop> apt-get upgrade
<bishop> ^^
<Mamarok> swatto: you do run updates yourself, but you are normally notified in the system tray if there are updates available
<Mamarok> bishop: I can handle it, thx
<swatto> does the update check for software updates too? like the latest version of GIMP for example
<Mamarok> swatto: yes, it does, at least the latest available package for your dsitribution, according to the repositories you have in your surces list
<Mamarok> sources list even
<swatto> ahh ok, thanks :) so GIMP 2.6 is the latest
<swatto> last question, does anyone use/know of a good python ide for linux
<Mamarok> swatto: this depends on your preferences, most are available for Linux anyway
<Mamarok> swatto: idle is often used, but a lot of people just use Kate with the python plugins
<swatto> hmm think i need to install both kate and the python plugins then
<Mamarok> swatto: kate is normally default AFAIK
<swatto> ahh yes i see it, need to know the plugins to get now
<dupondje> hellow, I just installed Kubuntu :) I really like the taskbar and such, but I don't like the colors/layout of the windows, is there a way to change those ?
<Woosta> K > System Settings > APpearance
<Guest38880> problem: i have a pckage on desktop, i386.tar.gz but i can not install it.. says, package not found..
<bishop> .tar.gz is most likely to be the soucecode (still tared) it will need to be compiled or you can alternitavely try to find a binary package of the app
<xerox1> has anyone else problems with random freezes?
<bishop> in debian stable 5.0 yes in kubuntu no
<picasso_> not me
<Mamarok> not me neither
<Guest38880> but it is on my desktop and i have it unpacked
<BluesKaj> xerox1, only before I decided to do a clean install , previously my internet upgrade from Intrepid would freeze and would needctrl+alt +escape to kill the culprit app
<bishop> time 4 me to sleep night all
<xerox1> BluesKaj, i seem to have random freezes that block the whole system; only pushing the power button enables me to use the machine again
<BluesKaj> xerox1, if possible save your data to a another drive and do a clean install , that sounds like a broken install ..you may not be able to boot into kubuntu if this keeps up
<xerox1> BluesKaj, i am here with kubuntu...using it since the last beta on this system
<xerox1> problems started about 2 weeks ago; third freezes in this period
<BluesKaj> any upgrades installed today?
<wtl> what's the process name of the system settings/
<xerox1> BluesKaj, no upgrades installed today
<Mamarok> wtl: systemsettings
<wtl> Mamarok, hmm. how about if i'm running it using the terminal?
<Mamarok> wtl: same as starting from the menu
<wtl> the thing is, i'm on gnome. i want to change the icon theme. i dont know if system settings is installed
<Mamarok> oh, right
<BluesKaj> or alt+f2
<Mamarok> wtl: then install the package systemsettings
<danita> how to get information of the currently song in Rhythmbox 0.12.0 for skype
<swatto> how do I do a complete uninstall from the terminal (removing all config files etc)
<Mamarok> danita: no iea, Rythmbox is a Gnome app :)
<Mamarok> idea*
<Mamarok> swatto: "unistall from the terminal"
<Mamarok> you mean removing all config files?
<Mamarok> swatto: move .kde/ from your home to .kde_old/ for example, then restart KDE
<devils> search config files or foldres and try rm -rf /folder
<wtl> Mamarok, thanks man
<swatto> you know like you can do just an uninstall in the package manager but you can also select full uninstall which removes config files too - how can you do the same in terminal
<dupondje> got 1920x1200, and everything looks SO big in KDE, really to big fonts used :(
<Mamarok> devils: arghs!
<Mamarok> devils: no such commands!
<devils> yeah yeah :)
<Mamarok> swatto: oh, you mean purge :)
<swatto> yea i think so? does that do a full uninstall of an app from the terminal
<Mamarok> devils: I am serious!
<Mamarok> swatto: yes it does
<swatto> how do i use it?
<Mamarok> swatto: sudo apt-get purge packagename does the trick
<ign0ramus> swatto, 'sudo apt-get purge <package>'
<swatto> cheers
<marcox25> any one know where it'ss kde 4.3 beta1 for kubuntu 9.04?
<ign0ramus> marcox25, did you check the kde web site?
<marcox25> ye
<marcox25> yep
<devils> mamarok rm exist! and -rf is for folders remove
<ign0ramus> marcox25, so then you saw the announcement, right? http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.3-beta1.php
<Mamarok> devils: just don't give this command, please, moving is saner in the first place
<devils> right :P
<marcox25> yes, but theres is nothing abaout kde 4.3 beta 1 for kubuntu
<Mamarok> marcox25: read the topic please
<Mamarok> marcox25: and be patient :)
<devils> Mamarok:  give me some idea
<devils> Mamarok:  how to uninstall / remove seamonkey
<ign0ramus> marcox25, there are no "Kubuntu" repos or packages yet, but you there are sources to build from... although I wouldn't recommend it unless you're a developer or are simply testing
<Mamarok> !seamonkey
<ubottu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<ign0ramus> marcox25, http://download.kde.org/download.php?url=unstable/4.2.85/src/
<marcox25> i want .debs
<Mamarok> marcox25: then be patient, the devs are working on it
<ign0ramus> marcox25, did you read the topics?
<marcox25> yes
<Mamarok> marcox25: it will be announce on kubuntu.org anyway
<marcox25> ok thanks
<marcox25> aprox ,, it will bea ready in a week?
<ign0ramus> marcox25, i have no idea... talk to a kde/kubuntu dev.
<swatto> Is there a way I can do a snapshot of my current kubuntu setup so i can restore later incase something goes wrong
<devils> Mamarok: apt-get remove work but the seamonkey exist :S
<Mamarok> devils: apt-get purge
<ign0ramus> swatto, you can always put "~" on a separate partition...
<Mamarok> devils: how did you install it in the first place?
<devils> :s not work :S exist again
<swatto> what does that do ign0ramus?
<devils> with apt-get insta..
<devils> with apt-get install seamonkey..
<Mamarok> devils: sudo apt-get purge seamoney then
<devils> Package seamonkey is not installed, so not removed
<devils> but exist again :X
<ign0ramus> swatto, in your case you can make a partition that mirrors your home folder, with all your content and config files that you can copy back over if things get borked
<devils> hmm :S
<ign0ramus> swatto, similarly, you can do the same thing using a service like Dropbox
<devils> maybe remove .mozilla dir will help?
<swatto> how would I do that? is it difficult
<Mamarok> devils: "existts" where?
<Mamarok> exists*
<devils> in applications - internet - seamonkey
<devils> and work...
<devils> :S
<Mamarok> devils: then you didn't remove all the packages
<ign0ramus> swatto, using Dropbox, it's very easy
<devils> apt-get autoremove :?
<swatto> would i have to create a seperate partiton, reinstall linux etc?
<ign0ramus> swatto, currently, it only works with Nautilus, so you'd have to install that if you don't have it already
<Mamarok> devils: what package manager do you use?
<ign0ramus> swatto, you could just use parted and create a small partition; you wouldn't have to re-install anything
<devils> Cannot remove 'seamonkey-browser'
<devils> One or more applications depend on seamonkey-browser. To remove seamonkey-browser and the dependent applications, use the Synaptic package manager.
<devils> "S
<ign0ramus> swatto, heck, if you have a large enough flash drive, you can save your home folder to that if you'd like
<Mamarok> devils: the do that
<Mamarok> devils: you are using Gnome?
<swatto> I have a 16gb usb stick
<devils> yes i use gnome
<ign0ramus> swatto, that should be ample space to copy your home folder to
<swatto> but what I mean is would it save all the apps I have installed etc
<Mamarok> devils: then use the synaptic package manager and remove seamonkey with it
<Mamarok> devils: FYI Gnome support is in #ubuntu
<ign0ramus> swatto, there was talk of making a 'system restore' feature, but i don't think it ever made it past the whiteboard :/
<devils> i will try now
<swatto> ahh ok, so let me get this straight, my home folder stores all my config settings and kde?
<ign0ramus> swatto, mostly, yes.
<swatto> I need to read a linux tut to explain a bit about the folders
<ign0ramus> swatto, you may want to check this out: http://maketecheasier.com/backup-ubuntu-with-remastersys/2008/12/22
<devils> work fine.. thanks :)
<Mamarok> devils: you are welcome :)
<devils> :P
<devils> Anytime :?
<ign0ramus> swatto, see here for a bried explanation of the linux directory (folders) heirarchy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<ign0ramus> *brief
<swatto> thankyou ign0ramus :)
<ign0ramus> swatto, np
<swatto> im going to install remastersys looks promising
<ign0ramus> swatto, hope it works for you - i've never tried it, but like you said, it shows potential :)
<timo> hello
<ign0ramus> oh hai
<timo> any1 from estonia ?
<ign0ramus> probably not :(
<timo> ok
<lol> waz up
<ikonia> Guest41383: can you pick a nickname and stick with it
<ign0ramus> Guest41383, just don't pick a bad one, because then people will think you're dumb for the rest of your life :(
 * ign0ramus knows all too well
<Guest41383> XD
<timo> why the hell
<timo> my nick keeps changing
<Mamarok> Guest41383: you need to use a name that is not already in use
<timo> ook
<timo> any1 play cs 1.6 ?
<Guest83683> ok, again, was disconect. how i install a tar.gz package. it is already downloaded and unpacked.. but now i am going crazy, so please, if there is someone who can help me, HELP please, with sugar on top
<ikonia> Guest83683: what are you trying to install ?
<Mamarok> Guest83683: calm down and tell us exactly what you want to acheive
<tsukasa__> hello how i can install wine in the kubunntu
<Guest83683> mom
 * Mamarok has to logout, screen is running wild here
<ign0ramus> Guest83683, http://martin.ankerl.com/2007/04/19/how-to-install-anything-in-ubuntu-condensed/
<ikonia> tsukasa__: open the package manager and search for wine then mark for install
<Guest83683> WMware server 2.0.0
<ikonia> !wmware > Guest83683
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmware
<ikonia> Gueoops
<ikonia> !vmware > Guest83683
<ubottu> Guest83683, please see my private message
<ikonia> Guest83683: check out the info ubottu sent you
<ign0ramus> good bot!
<ign0ramus> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<timo> i need help dudes
<timo> any1 wants to help me ?
<ikonia> timo: then ask a question
<ign0ramus> !ask | timo
<ubottu> timo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<timo> ok
<timo> my problem is . very big . when i try to open kopete ei just wont open
<timo> i can click over 100 times but it wont open
<ign0ramus> timo, try running it from terminal, and see what errors (if any) it spits out
<timo> ok
<timo> btw
<timo> who are u ?
<timo> bot ?
<tsukasa__> kimset can be install the same way with the software packe?
 * ign0ramus is a dude on teh intarwebs
<ikonia> timo: ubottu is the only bot
<timo> stfu bich
<timo> u fucking pervert
<timo> u sent porno
<timo> i got link from u
<ign0ramus> !language | timo
<ubottu> timo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> sorry about that
<ign0ramus> haha :)
<timo> hi
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> u catch the atantion form ubottu :)
<ign0ramus> wtf? ubottu never sends me any porn :(
<rocme> hi
<rocme> I'm trying to synchronize my mobile phone with kdepim...
<rocme> but I have a problem with the installation of the needed kdepim-plugin for opensync
<rocme> I cannot find the right package...
<rocme> there is no opensync-plugin-kdepim
<rocme> same Problem with kitchensync
<rocme> does so know for what I have to look for?
<ign0ramus> rocme, these are the available opensync packages _ http://rafb.net/p/Jw1mDI33.html
<ign0ramus> rocme, as far as i can tell, there is no kdepim-plugin for kde4 (at least without being patched)
<rocme> ign0ramus: but why are they not available with apt?
<ign0ramus> rocme, see above ^
<rocme> :-/
<ign0ramus> rocme, http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg636357.html
<rocme> :-(
<rocme> but thanks for help :-)
<Guest83683> when i try this, tar zxvf VMware-server-2.0.0-122956.i386.tar.gz
<Guest83683> i get this:  VMware-server-2.0.0-122956.i386.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen: No such file or directory
<Guest83683> and i can not put it into my home directory
<ign0ramus> Guest83683, have you "cd"'d to the correct directory?
<ign0ramus> Guest83683, where is this tar.gz? on your desktop?
<Guest83683> desktop
<ign0ramus> Guest83683, so "cd ~/Desktop" or whatever its called in German
<Guest83683> acan u guide me with the "cd"?
<Guest83683> aha!!
<ign0ramus> Guest83683, now try the the tar command again :)
<Guest83683> its creating
<ign0ramus> :)
<Guest83683> ;-)
<Guest83683> nice!! thx a lot!
<ign0ramus> Guest83683, np.  if all questions were that simple!
<ign0ramus> Guest83683, just for future reference, the default location of the bash prompt is home - if you need to work on files elsewhere, use the "cd" command to change the working directory
<ign0ramus> Guest83683, "cd" = "Change Directory"
<Guest83683> if i would think a little bit more easier, than i would not brake myself...
<Guest83683> yes, i know what does it mean, i didnt know how to use it for installing tar package
<ign0ramus> Guest83683, you're getting there... everyone here was new to linux/kubuntu at some point :)
<Guest83683> thats treu, thx. but can you tell me now, why is my cpu running like a idiot? always on top.. full
<tsukasa__> how i can install the kimset?
<ign0ramus> Guest83683, use the "top" command to see what processes are running and how much cpu they are using
<ign0ramus> tsukasa__, "kismet"?
<Guest83683> kismet? nana!
<ign0ramus> "sudo apt-get install kismet"
<tsukasa__> kismet
<Guest83683> what this means? trackerd
<Guest83683> it is always at 98 %
<tsukasa__> yes
<Guest83683> since i install something..
<ign0ramus> Guest83683, if you don't need it, uninstall it
<tsukasa__> i copy and paste that in a command windows
<Guest83683> well, it is....
<ign0ramus> Guest83683, what is it - like an indexing program to find files?
<Guest83683>  5743 hunter    39  19  224m 185m 2044 S 89.5 18.3  75:13.09 trackerd
<Guest83683> me
<Guest83683> no,
<ign0ramus> Guest83683, yes, you said that.  do you need the app?
<Guest83683> app?
<tsukasa__> thanks this a nice channel
<rgarcia> Hi guys...I have a problem...my printscreen and period keys, from right keyboard (number) don't work...
<rgarcia> does anybody know how do i fix that?
<ign0ramus> Guest83683, do you need trackerd?
<Guest83683> true..true..what is this?
<tsukasa__> i feel realy happy with linux i make a good choise
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, have you tried configuring keyboard in System Settings?
<rgarcia> yes, i do...
<ign0ramus> Guest83683, from reading, it is an indexing app for searching your filesystem.  the "locate" and "find" commands do that just fine.  Beagle is also a nice gui for search... I'd just remove the package
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, it's a shot in the dark, but can you configure them from "Input Actions"?
<rgarcia> how do i do that ign0ramus?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, in System Settings > Input Actions
<rgarcia> let me see it
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, for PrtScrn, what do you want - Ksnapshot?
<rgarcia> yes...as it was on 8.04
<rgarcia> and i do want my period become a period as well
<Guest83683> which kill command?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, ok in the Input Actions left panel, right click, and select New Global Shorcut > Command
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, call it whatever "Snapshot" or something
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, click the shortcut button on the right and then press the PrtScrn button
<rgarcia> hmm let me see
<swatto> Anyone have any experience installing games via steam with wine? I try and install left 4 dead but it just exits steam
<Guest83683> death
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, in action type " ksnapshot " and then click Apply
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, are you following?
<rgarcia> yes...i forgot the Ksnapshot
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, all lowercase
<blackflag_> I installed tomcat on ubuntu server x64 9.04. No I dont have access to the webapp. I configure a user but ll the same, no way to authenticate. Can someone help?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, ksnapshot must be installed for this, but i think it comes as kde default
<rgarcia> no...it doesn't work
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, when you click the "Shortcut:" button, and hit your PrtScrn button, does it change from "None" to "PrtScrn"?
<rgarcia> change to Print
<rgarcia> only
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, that's ok... that means that button is being recognized.
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, do you have ksnapshot installed? "sudo apt-get install ksnapshot"
<rgarcia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/174380/
<rgarcia> yes do that...
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, that means you've already created a command for the PrtScrn button... either disable or delete it
<rgarcia> deleted it....
<rgarcia> my scroll lock does not work as well
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, are you on a laptop?
<mark_> anyone know how to keep the network manager applet on the panel so it will stay there ? The only way i can get it up and running right now is to open terminal and type in   "nm-applet"
<rgarcia> nopi...desktop...
<tsukasa__> there is annnny program to see my wyrles signal in the desktop
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, have you tried reconfiguring your keyboard?
<rgarcia> ign0ramus: no, how do i do that?
<rgarcia> ign0ramus: from system settings?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, i think it's
<ign0ramus> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-kbd"
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, do they work on a livecd?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<rgarcia> ign0ramus, how do i open xorg.conf?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, "kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<rgarcia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/174387/
<rgarcia> here it is
<rgarcia> no...no live cd
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, hmm... new xorg doesn't contain an entry for keyboards (at least not by default)... :?
<Eismann> I think the keyboard is managed with HAL in 9.04
<rgarcia> so, there is a problem?
<ign0ramus> Eismann, how would you reconfigure keyboard in 9.04?  I'm only familiar with the old xorg.conf way... ?
<swatto> What IRC client do you guys use?
<ign0ramus> swatto, Konvesation! :)
<Eismann> really dont know
<Eismann> swatto: quassel
<Eismann> let me see
<Eismann> May be at /usr/share/hal/fdi/
<Eismann> But not sure how it really works
<ign0ramus> Eismann, i hate new xorg ... sure it was a pain to configure, but at least everything was right there
<Eismann> yep
<ign0ramus> xorg and the audio system in 9.04 i still don't get... before, all config files were easy to edit and test... now, i have no idea how to configure anything :S
<swatto> Can I get konversation to load minimized at system startup and auto-connect to this channel and identify me with nickserv?
<ign0ramus> swatto, yes.
<swatto> can you explain how i can do it please ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> swatto, to autostart, make a link to the executable in "~/.kde/Autostart"
<ign0ramus> swatto, to auto-identify and join this channel, use the Server List features in Konversation (F2)
<rgarcia> ign0ramus: no way to configure my keyboard?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, still looking... im not sure how its configured in 9.04... xorg doesn't seem to control it any more :(
<rgarcia> damn :(
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, you can try making a backup of your current xorg.conf and use the command above...
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, who knows, it may work :)
<swatto> how can I make it start minimized ign0ramus
<rgarcia> ok...let me do that first
<ign0ramus> swatto, there is probably a command for that, but I'm not sure :/
<ign0ramus> swatto, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=649199&postcount=5
<ign0ramus> swatto, use Window-specific behavior for Konversation
<ytoox> I got a vaio vgn series and I need to enable bluetooth, but it is not working
<ign0ramus> swatto, also, I'd recommend using the kde4 port of konversation, found here: http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/SVN
<ytoox> can you help me?
<ign0ramus> swatto, see under "to install kde4 port"
<rgarcia> so ign0ramus, which command do i have to write?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, it used to be "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-kbd" ... not sure if it will work, but if you've made a backup, it can't hurt :)
<swatto> gonna see if this works brb
<tsukasa__> the kubuntu its buget
<tsukasa__> all desktop how i restat the graphic
<ign0ramus> tsukasa__, plasma?
<rgarcia> did....now?
<rgarcia> open the xorg.conf?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, now restart X
<tsukasa__> yes
<rgarcia> ok
<ytoox> I got a vaio vgn series and I need to enable bluetooth, but it is not working
<rgarcia> let me see
<ign0ramus> tsukasa__, type "plasma" in terminal ?
<tsukasa__> icant open the terminal my menu dont show it
<ign0ramus> tsukasa__, you can use "alt+f2" then
<ign0ramus> tsukasa__, and if you're using kde, terminal is called "konsole"
<rgarcia> ign0ramus: nothing happens
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, i figured as much, but it was a shot in the dark... let me look around some more
<tsukasa__> <unknown program name>(12477)/ checkComposite: Plasma has an argb visual 0x89e30d8 31457281
<tsukasa__> <unknown program name>(12477)/ checkComposite: Plasma is COMPOSITE-less on 0x89d8f68
<tsukasa__> thats the answer i get
<ign0ramus> tsukasa__, try restarting X - plasma should restart automatically
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" should allow you to reconfigure keyboard
<Eismann> ign0ramus: take a look at /usr/lib/hal/debian-setup-keyboard and /etc/default/console-setup
<rgarcia> ok... ign0ramus you told me that you think that in jaunty worg does not handle it?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, see Eismann's comment above you... looks like that's where they are
<tsukasa__> bash: restarting: orden no encontrada
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" should allow you to reconfigure keyboard, though
<rgarcia> ok...entered there
<Eismann> this is a mess XD
<ign0ramus> Eismann, what? the input controlling in 9.04?
<tsukasa__> it say the command dost exist
<Eismann> yep
<ign0ramus> Eismann, i know... i still don't know how to configure my sound properly... it works, but alsa was easy once you knew the commands and settings
<ign0ramus> Eismann, i think it goes Sound Device > OSS > Alsa > Pulse Audio
<ign0ramus> Eismann, or something like that... it's crazy
<rgarcia> ign0ramus: now, restart x-server?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, yes
<tsukasa__> ign0ramus: the command it not in system
<ign0ramus> tsukasa__, what command are you trying to run again?
<tsukasa__> plasma and restarting x - plasma
<rgarcia> ign0ramus: no scroll lock and prtscrn yet
<rgarcia> :(
<ign0ramus> tsukasa__, no, to restart X, hit "ctrl+alt+backspace"
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, grrr...
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, what does scroll lock actually do? i've never once used it in my life
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, i think your prtscrn button is being recognized, but you just don't have anything associated with it.
<rgarcia> me either...just saying..because those 3 keys don't work...actually I only use PrtScrn
<rgarcia> ign0ramus: how do i associate it?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, when you clicked in Input Actions and hit your PrtScrn button, you said it changed from "None" to "Print" ... that means it's being recognized
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, ok, let's do this again... System Settings > Input Actions
<tsukasa__> dont do anything the ctrl+alt+back
<Laeborg> !mms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mms
<Eismann> ctrl+alt+back is disabled in 9.04 by default
<ign0ramus> tsukasa__, "dontzap -d" will fix that
<Laeborg> what program to play mms streams ?
<rgarcia> ok..there
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, delete any previous associations you have with the Prts
<ign0ramus> *prtscrn button
<ign0ramus> Laeborg, vlc or i think mplayer
<tsukasa__> Error:  Couldn't disable dontzap (are you running as root?)
<rgarcia> ign0ramus: ok
<ign0ramus> tsukasa__, "sudo dontzap -d"
<ign0ramus> how do you restart X-server when dontzap is active?  anyone?
<Eismann> logout to kdm
<Eismann> from KDM menu, you can restart X
<ign0ramus> Eismann, thanks... tsukasa__ do what Eismann said
<pioo> hey, I need some help. I can not install plasmoids. It just says plasma installing package failed
<pioo> I've downloaded the package from kde-look
<pioo> Can I install it manually??
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, here, i'll hook you up with something cool for screenshots - "sudo apt-get install scrot"
<tsukasa__> my menu dont showit
<tsukasa__> i use sudo restarting x - plasma
<rgarcia> ok...done...
<ign0ramus> tsukasa__, that's not a command!
<rgarcia> restart x?
<tsukasa__> and now it traying to get windows again
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, what did you do? install scrot?
<rgarcia> yes...
<tsukasa__> plasma(12621) WirelessInterfaceItem::setConnectionInfo: FIXME: tjkActive connections is empty while connected?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, ok no need to restart X
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, you deleted all associations in Input Actions for the PrtScrn button?
<rgarcia> ok..what should i do now?
<tsukasa__> thats the answer i get now
<rgarcia> yes
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, ok... here's what we do...
<rgarcia> there's no input actions there
<Mamarok_> pioo: try downloading it to your local disk then install it from there through the widget manager
<tsukasa__> :S
<Mamarok_> pioo: but make usre it's for the correct plsma version
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, right click in the left pane > New Global Shortcut > Command
<pioo> Mamarok: I did this, does not work too
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, name it "Screenshot"
<Mamarok_> sure even...
<pioo> I have the newest Kubuntu  and trying to install a popular plasmoid, Oxygen System monitor
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, under "Trigger" click the button that says "None" and hit your PrtScrn button one time
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, what does the button say now?
<rgarcia> sorry...input actions
<rgarcia> right
<rgarcia> New global
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, command...
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, name it "Screenshot" (or whatever you want)
<rgarcia> command/url or d-bus command?
<ign0ramus> command/url
<rgarcia> ok screenshot
<rgarcia> Print
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, ok on the right where it says "Trigger", click the "None" button
<ign0ramus> it says print?
<rgarcia> yes
<ign0ramus> good.  that means your button is recognized... now...
<rgarcia> ok...and now, what should i do?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, where it says "Command" paste this: "  scrot '%s.png' -e 'mv $f ~/Desktop/'  "
<Mamarok_> pioo: why not use the installed one? It has more features than every other I've ever seen on kde-looks.org
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, ignore the double quotes " - just paste the command
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, should say:
<ign0ramus> scrot '%s.png' -e 'mv $f ~/Desktop/'
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, ok?
<rgarcia> works...
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, ok, click apply
<rgarcia> it pastes to desktop...right?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, exactly :)
<ign0ramus> now you have a perfect screenshot in .png form on your desktop each time you hit PrtScrn
<rgarcia> mmm..nice....about the snapshot i cant do right?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, if you want ksnapshot, change the command from the scrot one i gave you to 'ksnapshot'
<rgarcia> with that command?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, i do it my way, because all i used ksnapshot for was to save the screen to my desktop anyhow... my command automates this, and names each file per Unix timestamp in seconds, so the filename is never duplicated :)
<qw1nt> hi people, how I can update my amarok to 2.1b? when I update it with Kpackagekit, it say "broken packages" (sorry for my bad english)
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, no - you just put in 'ksnapshot'
<malic> r
<rgarcia> mm...ok..but now it's for me..thanks a lot
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, so it's working for you now?
<darkenigma2652> How well will Kubuntu run on: 1.6GHz P4, 512 MB DDR
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652,  it will run, but i'm not sure how well :/
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, my guess is 'slowly'
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: If it runs too slow, I'll install xubuntu-desktop
<Eismann> qw1nt: what did you try?
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, that's what i was going to say... sounds like a good candidate for XFCE or Fluxbox
<pioo> Mamarok: the one i've download unite many features, i think it's better
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: I like Fluxbox but it's my family desktop and my bro and dad need to use it
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, then do Xubuntu
<Mamarok_> pioo: trhy the built in, you will see, it's called "System Monitor"
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, although Fluxbox (or other WM's like it) arent all that bad either... just a little sparse
<Mamarok_> pioo: you can activate and tweak the settings separately
<swatto> Just out of interest - anyone do any programming
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: I already burned disk for Kubuntu and I don't want to waste another
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, for 9.04?
<darkenigma2652> yes
<pioo> Mamarok: i still need to install the plasmoid, for weather forecast i should use another plugin
<Mamarok_> pioo: for weatcher, try the LCD one
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, if i'm not mistaken, you should be able to remove the kubuntu-desktop and install xubuntu-desktop
<pioo> Mamarok: it does not have my city
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Yes, I can
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, is that a suitable solution for you?
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: In synaptic
<Mamarok_> I know, I haven't found one that has mine anyway
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Yeah, I'm fine with that
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, kde 4 is nice, but probably not on a 1.6 P4! :)
<Mamarok_> pioo: in the mean time, I use the forecastfox add-on for Firefox, it list nearly every city in the world
<pioo> heitor_DF: heitor da unicesp?
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: I decided on Kubuntu because my family is used to Windows and I wanted it to be easy for them
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: I could probably just install KDE 3.5 or something, right?
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, Xubuntu actually looks similar to Windows (actually Windows 2000, if you ask me)
<pioo> Mamarok:  i want plasmoid :'(
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: They're used to XP, and my bro has used Vista before
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, yeah, but on 9.04, i think there's some workaround you have to do to get kde 3 back
<Mamarok_> pioo: then get in touch with the author and ask him for it :)
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Yeah, it's something like the "KDE 3.5 Remix"
<pioo> Mamarok: :/
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, you can try that... here's a screen of Xubuntu Jaunty http://www.zoopy.com/data/media/39017/original.jpg
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, put the panel at the bottom, and you're good to go :)
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Yeah, that's a possibility
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, it doesn't look all that bad for how lightweight it is
<Mamarok_> pioo: I am serious, ask him, maybe if you tell him which weather station data to use he will add it
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: I'll start off with KDE so they can get used to Linux, and if it's too slow I'll install XFCE and tweak it a bit
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, good plan.  hope it works out for you!
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: The only problem I think I might have is with the sound card
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, why's that?
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: There are two modules alsa can use for it
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, go on...
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: If the wrong one is used, I'll have to go through blacklisting and stuff
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Which I've done before, it's just a pain that I might have to
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, well, yeah... load one at a time, find which works, and blacklist the other
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Exactly
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, shouldn't take more than 10 minutes... just a pain :)
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: My family desktop boots up and shuts down surprisingly fast, so maybe less
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: I have to go find the names of the modules again so I blacklist and whatever
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, i still use a P4 desktop at work, and it's not too shabby.. just gets real hot
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, yeah, that's always fun :)
<darkenigma2652> I think it's intel8x0 and via82xx but I gotta double-check
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, who knows, you may get good sound OOB with 9.04!
<darkenigma2652> Maybe
<darkenigma2652> intel8x0 is the most common, obviously, but leave it to Sony to use a legacy card XD
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, damn Sony :|
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Good computers, BAD crapware
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, you got it.
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Not as bad as HP, though
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, luckily for me, never had to deal with an HP
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: I did and still do =P
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, first thing i do is zero out the HDD on any of my new comps
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: My grandma's computer is running Vista Basic on 503MB of RAM with more than 30 pieces of crapware
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, and for some reason, OEMs have this weird habit of making odd-sized multiple partitions now, too
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, i'm surprised its 'running' at all! XD
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: It was using 340 MB of the 503 MB at STARTUP
<ign0ramus> lol
<ign0ramus> Vista is a hungry hungry hippo
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: I ran msconfig and disabled a lot of startup items ad services, but there were so many I was confident that I'd screw it up
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, not to advocate MSFT, but Win7 is actually refreshing in comparison to Vista
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Vista suck(s/ed)  because MS released it a lot earlier than hardware manufacturers intended
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: With 7, everyone's a lot more prepared
<blck> how can I Hide programms from the taskbar in kubuntuß
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, that's what they said ;)
<blck> anyidea
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Ok, I was right. intel8x0 and via82xx
<ign0ramus> blck, what do you mean "hide" programs
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Good memory, eh?
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, i see you've done this before ;)
<darkenigma2652> You have no idea what I went through for my IBM Thinkpad 600E o.o
<gan|y|med> hi
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, ugh. O_o
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, i absolutely love thinkpads, though...
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Freaking legacy drivers...
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Yeah, they're major work horses
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: I'm chatting on it right now XD
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, i had to get an inexpensive Acer Extensa, which is great for me, but I really want another Thinkpad
<blck> ign0ramus, I wont see a special programm in the taskbar, because it is running the whole time and shoudn't be shown in the taskbar
<ign0ramus> blck, what program, for example?
<gan|y|med> i have a problem with amarok (nightly build). if anybody is knowledgeable about all things amarok, could you pls have a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/174412/
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Why are there a few Thinkpads that are $1,000+ when they don' have good stats?
<blck> well its a VM of VirtualBox
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, marketing... businesses will buy them for the name without knowing tech specs
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: LOL
<ign0ramus> argh... brb, lunchtime!
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: I love IBM/lenovo, though, for the excellent Linux support
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Next time I'm on the XP desktop, I should check out what driver Windows is using for the sound card
<swatto> Anyone know where apps installed via wine are stored
<carpii> $HOME/.wine/
<adrien> bonjour
<gan|y|med> swatto: look in k menu. there should be a wine config menu entry that tells you everything
<swatto> cheers
<Unksi> !fr | adrien
<ubottu> adrien: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<adrien> ah !
<adrien> ok
<darkenigma2652> omg I understood that o.o
<adrien> and if i wand to speak english...
<adrien> :p
<swatto> when there is a ~ in a path what does it denote?
<heberth> hacking ?
<ign0ramus_nomnom> swatto, ~ is "home"
<ign0ramus_nomnom> oh
<darkenigma2652> ~ = /home/account
<swatto> ahh ok
<ign0ramus> swatto, so "/home/swatto" can be typed "~"
<swatto> also how can i change to a directory that has a space in its name in the terminal
<ign0ramus> swatto, use quotes
<ign0ramus> swatto, cd ~/"Music Files"
<darkenigma2652> Ah, thanks for that info
<Unksi> or you can do with \, like cd ~/Music\ Files
<darkenigma2652> I had trouble navigating through the wine directory b/c of "Program Files"
<swatto> thanks :)
<ign0ramus> yeah, even in Windows, i tend to name or rename everything with an underscore
<ign0ramus> Linux has trained me :/
<swatto> I now need to move a file from my Desktop into the folder that I am currently looking at in the terminal, how can i do this?
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Conversation today has been a bit more intelligent than last night, eh?
<ign0ramus> swatto, mv /current/location /new/location
<Unksi> swatto: mv ~/Desktop/file .
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, yeah, but not as funny :)
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: True, so tru...
<darkenigma2652> true*
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, i actually was late to the bar for drinks with friends, because i was staying here dying of laughter
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Clearly I missed some stuff then XD I got off around 9:11
<darkenigma2652> lol
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, that almost never happens here because people scream "Off topic!!!"
<KDesk> hi
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, i left around 10:00 ET... i was supposed to be at the bar at 9:00 ::)
<swatto> it is saying the target is not a directory but it is
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: You didn't catch that I said I got off at 9:11 lol
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, oh... that! you guys were ridiculous
<ign0ramus> swatto, you can just change your directory in terminal to work there instead of moving the file
<ign0ramus> swatto, in this case: "cd ~/Desktop"
<ign0ramus> swatto, and then you can work on files on your Desktop
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: lol, Not really me. I can't remember who was the real wisecracker
<swatto> swatto@SWATTO-DESKTOP:~/Desktop$ mv MOHAA.exe ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/EA GAMES/MOHAA
<swatto> mv: target `GAMES/MOHAA' is not a directory
<swatto> thats what it says
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, everybody was just being absurd - i can't believe no one got a warning
<ign0ramus> swatto, because of the space
<ign0ramus> swatto, remember about the quotes?
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Crap, I just screwed up my xfce-panel
<swatto> ah yes
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Now my thing for Pidgin is next to my start menu XD]
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, i haven't really used XFCE that much, but a friend just got an Aspire One, so I better start learning before he borks his system :)
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: When you mess with your system as much as I do, it starts to get real easy XD
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, i know that... all too well.   I started on Kubuntu Feisty and ended up re-installing way too many times
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: I love messing with Linux, I just don't know what the hell I'm doing XD
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, like in Windows, you can just delete the Temp folder, and it will reappear on the next boot.  In Linux, DO NOT delete your /tmp folder! :)
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: lol
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, i was doing stupid stuff like that all the time, and now i know most of it is fixable, but i didn't know where to begin, so... fresh install, here i come!
<KDesk> I have problems with my printer since some days, but I don't know what is the problem. From 127.0.0.1:631 In Administration, Find printer, Cups detects three HP DESKJET 840C printers, but I have only one. When I turn onn the printer or off cups (or something) detects a new printer, but it is again the same printer, so I have it twice or more times installed. And the real problem is when I try to print from FF or Oo.o, it doesn't work, but there isn't any
<KDesk> message about any error. So I have to go to 127.0.0.1:631 and select "Start printer" in one of the two or sometimes three printers to start print. It happens all the time. I have triet to remove and pruge many cups, hpijs foomatic gutenprint packages and reinstall them again, but still the same problem. What can I do?
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: I don't think even I'M that bad lol
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, I am pretty proficient on Windows, and took that confidence over to Linux, where i quickly had my ego reduced to near-nothing :)
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: My ego faltered at first, but by now it's stronger than it was XD
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, yup... my ego is where it should be... i know some things, but am smart enough to know what not to mess with now :)
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, and also where to check/who to ask before trying new stuff out
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: I try not to mess with any config files
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, config files are fun to mess with, just make a backup first XD
<BluesKaj> KDesk,  it's not necessary to give the printer a IP address unless it's a network shared printer connected to a different pc
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, my Hardy xorg.conf was huge, all different settings I'd specified for this or that.. and once I got everything right, my system was perfect for me
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: You should see the rc.conf in Arch Linux XD
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, no thanks! :)
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: No, it's actually awesome
<KDesk> BluesKaj: hi, it is not the address of the prionter, it is the web interfaz to cups, that is what I understand.
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: You can do almost everything in it
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, Arch is one distro i haven't tried, but really want to.  their kde is *awesome*
<BluesKaj> KDesk, find the driver for your printer make and model in a package manager (I use adept) and check the drivers list for asupported printers
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Are you talking about KDEmod, or the one you get from pacman?
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, aww.. their kdemod page is down
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: lol
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, but yeah, you've seen their kdemod?  Awesome.
<BluesKaj> KDesk,  you don't need to config cups if the printer is connected to your pc
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: I plan on installing Arch on my 600E (not KDEmod), simply because it sounds and I actually know what I'm doing for once XD
<darkenigma2652> sounds good*
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, haha. let me know how it goes... I have to choose what OS i want to remove from either my desktop or lappy... i have 7 OS's on 2 computers.
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: ... "Over achiever"
<KDesk> BluesKaj: it is hpijs, and it is installed too, but it is like the printer is set to "stop" and I have to start it again. But I also don't know why there are three printer, the use the same hpjis driver but are the same physic printer.
<swatto> Hmm I cant get the System Tray widget to work
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: What distros?
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, they're all variants of either Ubuntu or Windows... maybe I'll get rid of XP on the Desktop, now that all my peripherals work in Win7
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: I love the word "peripherals"
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, yeah, it's a fancy way of saying my crappy Lexmark printer doesn't work in Linux :)
<swatto> They system tray widget does not display open applications, its just blank
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, i keep windows for my cell phone, printer, and MS Exchange (work), and that's it.
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: My old HP should OOB
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, HP printers work surprisingly well in Linux
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Because of HPLIP
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, which people are apparently having problems with in Jaunty....
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: It supports 1860 HP printers
<ign0ramus> whoa.
<BluesKaj> KDesk,  use the package manager to uninstall the printer / drivers and relogin , then install the printer driver for your make and model listed in the package manager. That's my best advice . :P
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Fantastic news just as I'm about to install Jaunty and connect my printer...
<Eismann> swatto: which applications do you have opened
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, i don't know what the exact problems are, but I've seen quite a few issues with different people in here
<swatto> bluetooth (that doesnt work), klipper and kmix
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, again, my printer only works in Windows, so i don't pay much attention to printer questions
<KDesk> BluesKaj: Ok, I will try it, thanks!
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: It's a really old one with only one driver, I'm sure it'll work fine
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, yeah, you should be good then (i hope!)
<Eismann> swatto: right click -> systray prefs
<Eismann> do the apps appear there?
<pioo> hi, i cannot install any plasmioi, i keep getting this error: Installing the package "some plasmoid" failed. Can I debug it?
<pioo> fix??
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: I found my printer on a site about printers with Linux, and its rank was "Works Perfectly" with the HPLIP driver
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: I should be just fine
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, was it this? http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<swatto> yep done that
<swatto> the apps are listed but they still do not appear on the widget - its just blank
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, lol - here's my printer http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-x2470
<ign0ramus> PAPERWEIGHT
<daskreech1> UNDERWEIGHT
<ign0ramus> HEAVYWEIGHT
<lovre> spam
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_950C
<daskreech1> HEAVYRAIN
<ign0ramus> lolwut
<daskreech1> I don't know I'm doing word association
<ign0ramus> daskreech1, its cathartic! :)
<daskreech1> It rained from 3:00 PM to 5:00am
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, i think it's time for a new printer
<ign0ramus> daskreech1, where are you?
<daskreech1> In front of the computer
<ign0ramus> daskreech1, eastern PA has had off-and-on rain for entire weekend :(
<daskreech1> Though I have something cooking so that won't be for long
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: For you or for me?
<ign0ramus> for me
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: k, b/c mine's old but it still works fine for our needs
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, lexmark in general sucks.  I got an All-In-One off newegg for like $35, so i bought it (like 3 years ago)
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, the ink costs more than the printer!
<ign0ramus> it uses a *single* cartridge for color and black
<ign0ramus> which means you don't get good color or real black!
<daskreech1> Also means when one colour is out you have to replace the whole thing
<ign0ramus> daskreech1, you got it.  i hate that thing.  i just print everything at work on a Deskjet :)
<Guest87678> hols
<Guest87678> hola
<daskreech1> Guest87678: DOn't use IRC as root
<Guest87678> responde
<ign0ramus> !es | Guest87678
<ubottu> Guest87678: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest87678> hola
<daskreech1> hola
<ign0ramus> ah, what the hell... hola!
<darkenigma2652> ubottu: omg I understood that o.o
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest87678> hola
<darkenigma2652> aloha
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, you spend enough time here, you will speak all languages :)
<BluesKaj> halo :)
<ign0ramus> konichiwa
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: I already speak a decent amount of Spanish and I'm taking Italian next year
<Guest87678> hola
<Guest87678> como estas
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, italian is pretty useless unless you're a chef or plan on visiting/living in Italy... still fun to learn, though
<Guest87678> hola
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Taking both Spanish and Italian at the same time might get confusing
<daskreech1> Guest87678: ingles espanol en #kubuntu-es Gracias
<ign0ramus> mas o menos
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Btw, I'm 1/4 Italian and love Italian customs and food
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, oh yeah, i'd never discourage anyone from learning, it's just not a 'practical' language to learn
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: 66 million people speak it
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, and now 66m + 1
<daskreech1> Guest87678: escribo /join #kubuntu-es
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Anyway, if you speak more than one romance language moderately well, you'll understand them all moderately well
<swatto> Ohh the systray widget just dont work :( no icons are displayed its just blank - anyone else have this problem?
<daskreech1> Wait it's escriba isn't it?
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, yup... except for Portuguese... I just don't get it :)  I speak some Spanish and took years of Frech, but Portuguese... no clue
<ign0ramus> escribez?
<darkenigma2652> daskreech1: Escribir = to write
<daskreech1> I know :)
<rgarcia> ign0ramus: hi, do you if is it possible to install windows to another partition without crash grub loader
<rgarcia> ?
<daskreech1> rgarcia: Crashing ?
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Escribe = third person / command
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, well no, but it's easy to get grub back ;)
<daskreech1> escribe :)
<maycon> good
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Escribo = I write
<darkenigma2652> Wrong person
<darkenigma2652> lol
<daskreech1> Whoops :)
<rgarcia> ign0ramus, setup (hd2)
<rgarcia> right and the others procedures back
<daskreech1> Guest87678: escribe /join #kubuntu-es :)
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, you are missing an entry ... example "(hd0,2)"
<darkenigma2652> ir verbs = 'e' endings for third person / command
<daskreech1> !grub | rgarcia
<ubottu> rgarcia: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, i learned from working in kitchens all through high school and college... i now how it sounds, no idea how its spelled :)
<tangent3> anyone knows which mono packages i should install to run .NET apps that depend on mscorlib.dll
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Uh... lol?
<daskreech1> Just install Mono :)
<darkenigma2652> momculiosis
<darkenigma2652> mononucliosis*
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, still wrong
<darkenigma2652> mononeucliosis*
<ign0ramus> nope :)
<darkenigma2652> wtf am I even trying to say? lol
<tangent3> well, there's no package just called "mono"
<ign0ramus> Mononucleosis
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Dude, if you can understand giberish you're insane
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652,  i've worked in a kitchen with a couple Mexicans, one Puerto Rican, a Peruvian and a Chinese guy
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, "Gibberish" should be taught in schools :)
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: No, parents teach their kids enough when they're babies
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, and as i'm sure you know, spanish is different, depending on country...
<daskreech1> !search mscorlib.dll
<ubottu> Found:
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, XD
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Argentinian Spanish = Spain Spanish + Italian
<ign0ramus> darkenigma2652, yeah, it gets tough... schools teach Castillian, which doesn't help much in the US
<daskreech1> tangent3: try libmono-microsoft8.0-cil
<ign0ramus> ok, gotta go.  bbl
<ign0ramus> cheers guys
<darkenigma2652> ign0ramus: Castillian is a type of Italian, rght?
<ign0ramus> spain spanish
<darkenigma2652> right*
<darkenigma2652> lol
<ign0ramus> ttl
<darkenigma2652> damn
<darkenigma2652> k
<ign0ramus> ttyl
<swatto> Is there an easy way to change the kmenu?
<rgarcia> grub!
<rgarcia> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<^Boja^> Gramsci!
<tangent3> daskreech1: got it thanks. now it needs Systems.Windows.Forms library, but i know where to get that now
<swatto> Is it worth getting a firewall/antivirus for kubuntu?
<Eismann> swatto: try lancelot, is a plasmoid, should be installed
<mistrynitesh> need help using skim... installed the language support for the languages i want to use, and 'enabled' the languages Global setup, still no list of languages in taskbar for little widget on the desktop
<rgarcia> guys, please....after reinstalling grub, i could boot from windows no more
<daskreech1> rgarcia: Why not?
<daskreech1> swatto: What do you want it for?
<swatto> want what for?
<rgarcia> it appears an error 12
<daskreech1> swatto: Oh change the kmenu into what ?
<daskreech1> swatto: Firewall/antivirus
<swatto> I just want to change the kmenu into something a bit nicer looking i suppose (trying to find lancelot).  Just wondered if it was worth installing an antivirus/firewall?
<daskreech1> lancelot is nice then
<rgarcia> daskreech1: did you understand?
<daskreech1> swatto: Antivirus is almost useless unles you are running a server and want to protect the windows machines on your network
<daskreech1> Firewall is useful
<stodge> When will ubuntu/kubuntu recognise my USB audio device?
<daskreech1> rgarcia: Which version of windows?
<daskreech1> stodge: have you been trying to help get it working?
<rgarcia> windows xp....
<daskreech1> rgarcia: Ok try fix Wthe Windows MBR then fix Grub again
<rgarcia> how do i fix Windows MBR?
<daskreech1> DO you have a windows CD ?
<rgarcia> yes
<daskreech1> ok Boot it up and press R when the menu comes up and you will get a console there you type fixmbr
<rgarcia> just put the cd and try to recover daskreech1
<rgarcia> ok...thanks let me da that
<swatto> hmm put the lancelot widget on my desktop but doesnt show anything, its blank just like the systray widget
<stodge> Is rekonq available for kubuntu?
<daskreech1> swatto: on your desktop? Why not on the paneL/
<wizardslovak> how to i find in what group my user is in?
<wizardslovak> whats command for it?
<swatto> well I cant find it to configure it, i just saw it listed in the widget menu
<daskreech1> wizardslovak: groups
<ForgeAus> I have a similar problem with lancelot
<daskreech1> swatto: on the panel you have a little button on the far right side?
<ForgeAus> gives me a big red x on the taskbar :(... I think its installed into the wrong kde place tho
<ForgeAus> (coz I got 2, kde3 and kde4)
<daskreech1> ForgeAus: tried to reinstall the package?
<ForgeAus> good idea :) I might, next time I boot Kubuntu
<swatto> daskreech1: yes but it doesnt show anything when I click on it
<ForgeAus> daskreech you know if theres repos for kde3 remix?
<daskreech1> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<daskreech1> swatto: install the package kdeplasma-addons
<swatto> its already installed
<daskreech1> swatto: ok reinstall kdeplasma-addons-data
<ubuntu_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
 * daskreech1 waves
<swatto> just removed it and now reinstalling daskreech1
<daskreech1> You can probably purge it I don't think that plasmoids keep that much data around
<ForgeAus> daskreech I know of the remix CD I'm asking if theres a repo
<daskreech1> ForgeAus: I think it's on that page..
<swatto> how do i install lancelot? it is saying cannot find lancelot laucher
<tsukasa> sorry how i get the flash for firefox
<daskreech1> !flash | tsukasa
<ubottu> tsukasa: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<daskreech1> swatto: It's gone now?
<swatto> yea its really playing up now daskreech1
<tsukasa> thanks
<Nataouze> does anyone have problems with wifi through nm applet ?
<daskreech1> swatto: do you have an konsole open?
<swatto> no but i can open one daskreech1
<daskreech1> swatto: try running kquitapp plasma && sudo apt-get remove --purge kdeplasma-addons kdeplasma-addons-data && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install kdeplasma-addons && plasma
<Nataouze> Wifi connexion works with a wep key 24 chars long, but not on another router with 10 chars long
<Nataouze> anyway, the netmask adress doesn't seem to be saved (actually it is not, i checked in the config file)
<swatto> that screwed everything up lol
<swatto> dropped my wireless connection when i tried that so couldnt get the packages
<tsukasa> iinstall gnush but dot work
<daskreech1> swatto: Ha ha sorry. you have a wired connection? you aren't just stealing from the neighbour?
<Nataouze> I'm wondering if some persons use nm plasmoid without any issue
<swatto> daskreech1: lol no my connection is in the other room so im on a wireless router
<daskreech1> proably not for wifi
<daskreech1> swatto: Right I was just surprised you came back with no wifi :)
<swatto> daskreech1: i restarted
<daskreech1> swatto: sooo things are back now?
<swatto> daskreech1: yep everything seems to be ok now but still didnt finish running them commands, should i try it again
<_amanica_> hi, my plasma stops working all the time, then I have too kill it and start it again. is there something I can do about it?
<daskreech1> swatto: try running kquitapp plasma  && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install kdeplasma-addons && plasma
<daskreech1> Since it's removed already
<daskreech1> swatto: argh wait
<daskreech1> no
<swatto> daskreech1: ok
<daskreech1> swatto: try running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y -d install kdeplasma-addons && kquitapp plasma  && sudo apt-get -y install kdeplasma-addons && plasma
<swatto> daskreech1: right here goes
<tsukasa> the flahs is not suport by kubuuntu
<daskreech1> tsukasa: try installing flashplugin-nonfree
<swatto> hmm dropped my connection again, got a bit further but i dont think it finished, i had to log out and log in again for it to reconnect
<daskreech1> swatto: you can just run plasma to get back net
<swatto> how do i do that?
<daskreech1> it shouldn't need the network the way I wrote it
<daskreech1> you have a konsole open right?
<swatto> yep
<swatto> you wrote it so it used the connection first before doing the install
<daskreech1> just type plasma there
<swatto> <unknown program name>(4442)/ checkComposite: Plasma has an argb visual 0x1130ae0 62914561
<swatto> <unknown program name>(4442)/ checkComposite: Plasma can use COMPOSITE for effects on 0x1125620
<daskreech1> Right It downloads the packages then closes plasma then installs them from the hard drive then starts plasma again
<swatto> woo it looks like lancelot launcher works now
<daskreech1> :-)
<daskreech1> swatto: alt+F5
<swatto> hmm why does that error come up though
<daskreech1> which one?
<swatto> unknown program name 4442
<Aronis> hello folks...
<MrDarkUser> hi, has anybody figured out how to make 9.04's network manager work?
<Aronis> what problem are you facing?
<MrDarkUser> it routinely  says that the connection fails, then when I close those dialogs (this is regarding wireless), it connects!  then when the screen saver goes OFF it looses conneciton
<MrDarkUser> and I have to go thru that again..
<MrDarkUser> basically it kills my downloads so I have to sit with the computer 100 percent of the time
<MrDarkUser> it looks much nicer than 8.10's, but I could make 8.10's work :|
<MrDarkUser> btw, I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 so that could have something to do with it.
<Aronis> i use wireless here too, but never faced this kind of problem...
<daskreech1> MrDarkUser: are you using knetworkmanager or the NM plasmoid ?
<Aronis> knetworkmanager
<Aronis> you?
<MrDarkUser> daskreech1: NM plasmoid
<swatto> thankyou for your help daskreech1, much appreciated :)
<cinex> .
<Tolucan> hi there
<Tolucan> I can't get sound in flash videos to work. I know it's a common problem, but I can't find the information google delivers to be useful.
<fehrp> hey guys
<fehrp> How can I rename a printer in kde 4.2?
<fehrp> in System Control -> Printer Config I can change a lot but not the name...
<cinex> anyone know of a socks 5 proxy program?
<cinex> a server
<cinex> so i can encrypt my irc from work
<Tolucan> anyone an idea?
<cinex> 64 bit Tolucan ?
<Tolucan> yes
<cinex> what flashplayer are u using ?
<Tolucan> standart plugin I found in the repositories
<cinex> alternative or the adobe one ?
<cinex> u could see if there is an adobe 64 bit version
<Tolucan> so it is a problem with the flashplayer? because I read about codes causing that also
<padi999> hey guys
<padi999> How can I rename a printer in kde 4.2?
<padi999> in System Control -> Printer Config I can change a lot but not the name...
<padi999> any ideas?
<xor> I have a Dual Core Intel laptop - should I load the 64 bit firefox?
<padi999> this seems like an important functionality that
<swatto> Anyone know a good tutorial to learn about the inner workings of linux please
<jussi01> !training | swatto
<ubottu> swatto: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<jussi01> also
<jussi01> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<swatto> thankyou
<Zorix> I have an atom 330 cpu in my system, should I use the LPIA version of kubuntu?  Will I see a difference?
<dyn0myt3> hello
<Nokii> Hi all
<dyn0myt3> hi
<Nokii> I need some information
<Nokii> I did the upgrade to 9.04 which went fine
<Nokii> However I can not longer admin folder under root
<Nokii> what am I doing wrong?
<dyn0myt3> hm im new lol :)
<Nokii> ok  :)
<dyn0myt3> i assume your using sudo
<Nokii> in terminal sudo works fine
<dyn0myt3> that was left out of some directions i was reading, so i forgot
<Nokii> I am talking within the GUI of KDE
<dyn0myt3> what is the location of the folder
<swatto> Can anyone recommend a good torrent client please
<cinex> ktorrent
<Nokii> /root/var/www
<Nokii> anything under root I cannot change permissions on, add new folder, etc in the GUI
<Nokii> It makes no sense
<cinex> how do u admin a folder?
<cinex> can no longer admin folder under root
<cinex> makes no sense to me
<dyn0myt3> i cant do  anything there either Nokii
<MrDarkUser> Tolucan, if you're using firefox, I have to restart firefox regularly because I hav ethe same problem with no sound on flash video
<FrauHansen> Hello. Does anybody know which svg-library Dolphin uses (KDE4.2.3) to generate the previews?
<swatto> can i open chm files in linux?
<cinex> yeah
<Nokii> if I go into terminal and input mkdir /root/var/www/newfolder   hit enter it requests my passwrod which I input and the folder is created
<cinex> there is a viewer for chm
<cinex> swatto: sudo apt-get install xchm
<swatto> thankyou cinex :)
<cinex> Nokii: should u not be using sudo ?
<cinex> are u aware you can make apache use a folder in a home directory?
<Nokii> obviously yes under sudo....which I forgot to type into my example
<cinex> kk
<cinex> ls -ld /root/var/www
<swatto> how come when I look at my Desktop i cannot see the files but when I go into my Desktop folder I can see extra files?
<cinex> Nokii: its possible the folder permissions are wrong
<Tolucan> you want to use the file manager in root mode?
<Nokii> they were correct before the upgrade
<cinex> im sure a website under root is dangerous lol.
<Nokii> not in the regular www folder  that where they belong
<kaddi> swatto: it's the default settings. Normally plasma only shows widgets. If you want to see the content of Desktop on your desktop do a rightclick on your desktop, select settings and choose folderview in the dropdown menu.
<cinex> Nokii: ls -ld /root/var
<cinex> Nokii: ls -ld /root/var/www
<swatto> ahh i see, thankyou kaddi
<Nokii> here is the output drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4096 2009-05-15 14:32 /var/www
<swatto> so plasma is what my desktop is? which is different from compiz window-decorator etc?
<cinex> plasma is to replace the kicker in kde3
<cinex> swatto kill the process and you see
<cinex> killall -9 plasma
<cinex> ??
<kaddi> kquitapp plasma also does the trick :D
<cinex> then run plasma
<cinex> to startt it up again
<swatto> id rather not because it will drop my wireless connection
<cinex> i just did it
<cinex> my connection is fine
<cinex> do it in  a terminal lol...
<swatto> what is kicker?
<cinex> killall -9 plasma; plasma
<cinex> the thing plasma replaced
<cinex> seriously
<cinex> kill the app and you'll see what it is
<swatto> ahh yes i see
<swatto> it is used to display all the widgets etc
<cinex> yeah
<dyn0myt3> anyone else having problems with xmms? i gave up and installed audacious
<cinex> kciker used to display the task bar and apps etc
<cinex> dyn0myt3: there is a repository for xmms
<cinex> the website has a .deb too
<dyn0myt3> it kept failing
<cinex> what error ?
<BluesKaj> dyn0myt3, using amarok1.4 .. still works well
<dyn0myt3> it wouldnt even start lol..
<dyn0myt3> amarok: when i use Open With Amarok, it sits there for a second, then closes
<BluesKaj> dyn0myt3, install libxine1-ffmpeg
<cinex> open it in a terminal check for an error
<dyn0myt3> ok why do i get this error:  E: Couldn't find package libxinel-ffmpeg
<cinex> because that package is not installed
<cinex> sudo apt-get install libxinel-ffmpeg
<dyn0myt3> i did that
<cinex> did it instal ?
<dyn0myt3> it ran for a second the returned the error
<FrauHansen> dyn0myt3: it's called libxine1-ffmpeg  ...you typed an l (small L instead of 1 one)
<dyn0myt3> ah thx
<dyn0myt3> he wrote L
<dyn0myt3> not 1
<cinex> who
<dyn0myt3> u
<cinex> im not your mum
<dyn0myt3> <cinex> sudo apt-get install libxinel-ffmpeg
<cinex> im not your mum
<MrDarkUser> Anybody know the NM plasmoid configuration files and documentation? Mine's broken enough to make it so I can't use it
<dyn0myt3> thats not very helpful tellin me to type the wrong S.
<FrauHansen> relax
<cinex> i copyed what u said
<dyn0myt3> my bad
<de2652> Holy crap my XP machine is being fast for once
<de2652> So, what's up with everyone?
<dyn0myt3> isnt this for Xine  "libxine1-ffmpeg" ?
<DiViN3> hello there
<DiViN3> i need some help
<DiViN3> i download the kubuntu from online but its not in iso format but its in the format of .file
<DiViN3> any idea y
<Dragnslcr> Where did you download it from?
<DiViN3> Singapore Location
<DiViN3> NTU
<Dragnslcr> What's the URL?
<DiViN3> i also tried from other source also its still the same
<DiViN3> http://ntuoss1.uni.cx/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/jaunty/kubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso
<DiViN3> i tried both the alternate n direct source
<phh> DiViN3: your link is .iso, not .file....
<Dragnslcr> And the file you get is kubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso.file?
<DiViN3> well i know my link is iso but when i complete the download it shows its in .file
<Dragnslcr> Are you sure you're letting the download finish?
<DiViN3> of coz
<DiViN3> i tried many times
<Dragnslcr> What browser are you using?
<DiViN3> i hv been downloading the iso files from online n hv nvr face such issue
<DiViN3> i tried using firefox, IE,Opera, Websynx  all the same
<DiViN3> wat could hv went wrong
<phh> well it's a iso
<phh> check the md5sum
<phh> and just burn it
<DiViN3> i tried
<DiViN3> i even extract the whole file n recompiled to iso but still its show .file
<phh> ....
<phh> DiViN3: it's your file browser which sucks then
<phh> but just check md5sum and burn it
<phh> anyway, wo ever trust extensions ?
<phh> it doesn't mean anything
<DiViN3> 04-ALTERNATE-I386 File
<DiViN3> <phh> DiViN3: it's your file browser which sucks then <--- well if thats the case i dnt think it should be the same in several comps right
<phh> it's not a problem of the server, not a problem of web browser
<phh> the only remaining thing is your file browser.
<phh> (or the "thing" saying it's extension is a file)
<DiViN3> C:\Documents and Settings\DiViN3\My Documents\Downloads\Operating Systems\kubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386  <---- thats wat it shows in the final issue
<DiViN3> but when i open the folder it shows its not an iso
<DiViN3> i can see the rest of the iso in there
<DiViN3> nvm i guess i hv fixed the issue now
<phh> i still don't see the issue actually.
<dyn0myt3> sounds like the same problem i had. the zip file you downloaded is the iso, and sholud be treated as a image.
<DiViN3> so wat happen dyn0myt3
<phh> yeah that's what i'm saying, extensions doesn't mean anything you just have to burn it as is ....
<DiViN3> yea but when i burn it it didnt work
<phh> you write it as an iso image and not as a simple file
<phh> ?
<DiViN3> but i manage to resolve that by removing the wubi.exe n recompiled it as iso n it works
<phh> ....
<dyn0myt3> i used Infrarecorder to burn the cd.
<DiViN3> well i guess they should hv release a image without the wubi.exe in it
<dyn0myt3> should work if 'burn as image"
<phh> DiViN3: well, it's NOT the problem
<phh> the problem is that you don't know how to burn iso images
<DiViN3> lol
<phh> a burner don't even care of what is inside the ISO
<phh> you could write totally random data it would works.
<dyn0myt3> whats a good   video player to use?
<DiViN3> nvm phh , i guess that you dnt seem to understand wat i was refering to
<DiViN3> dyn0myt3: use vlc player
<phh> yeah sure, i'm totally noob concerning CD burning.
<DiViN3> lol
<DiViN3> nvm phh just dnt be lame by acting to be modest
<ubuntu__> hi when i mount a partition by live cd i can't edit files and folders on it, how to get access
 * phh bet it won't even boot.
<phh> ubuntu__: even linux partitions ?
<ubuntu__> ntfs accessible but ext3 are not
<ubuntu__> they are read only
<phh> ubuntu__: you know how to use command line ?
<ubuntu__> yes
<ubuntu__> i opened terminal console now
<ubuntu__> what i can do then
<phh> ubuntu__: then use ntfs-3g -o umask=777 /dev/sdXY /mnt
<phh> and you should have read/write access to the ntfs partition by going into /mnt
<ubuntu__> no the problem is with ext3
<phh> oh
<phh> misread :)
<ubuntu__> yes
<phh> ubuntu__: i guess you have to use the super user power then
<ubuntu__> you mean root or what
<phh> yes
<phh> ubuntu__: launch sudo konqueror
<phh> the new window will be as root user
<hydrogen> use kdesudo for gui apps
<ubuntu__> i'll restart and come back
<NeoTr> Arkadaşlar iyi akşamlar
<aaron__> hi i need help mounting my ntfs partitions
<aaron__> after fresh install i'm able to access my windows par however i have to click on them than enter my password
<yoshiy> aaron__: do you want to auto mount the partition at startup?
<aaron__> yoshiy:  yes sir
<yoshiy> aaron__: use "kdesudo kate /etc/fstab"
<ubuntu__> phh yes it worked thank you
<phh> ubuntu__: fine
<aaron__> yoshiy:  what next ?
<yoshiy> aaron__: add a new line :"/dev/sda1 /media/WinXP ntfs-3g rw,auto,user,sync,noexec 0 0"
<yoshiy> if it is sda1
<aaron__> thats my problem i don't know where my ntfs par are /dev/sda
<yoshiy> aaron__: use "mount" to find out ;)
<yoshiy> aaron__: here you can get more information about the fstab file and how to edit it: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<aaron__> thanks yoshiy will i be able to write on my ntfs partitions/
<yoshiy> aaron__: now problem, i had the same issue at the beginning (i wanted to use wallpapers from other paritions and stuff) ;)
<yoshiy> *no
<aaron__> so i can't write to ntfs on linux?
<yoshiy> you can
<aaron__> thats the correct line for rw access
<aaron__> /dev/sdb5       /media/Music    ntfs-3g rw,auto,user,sync,noexec 0 0"
<aaron__> what i have so far
<yoshiy> yes, this should work
<aaron__> ok thanks can i test without rebooting ?
<phh> do sudo mount -a
<yoshiy> yup :)
<aaron__> no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<aaron__> woot!! figured it out everything is working nice :)
<yoshiy> glad to hear :)
<dyn0myt3> i downloaded a tar.bz2 file . but my instructions say tar.gz how do i unzip bz2
<cinex> tar -jxvf file.tar.bz2
<cinex> the -j is for bzips
<phh> no need for - neither j neither v
<cinex> -z gor gz
<cinex> yeah u need the j
<phh> no.
<phh> j has been useless for many years
<cinex> its not useless
<cinex> do u not need it to create a bzip either?
<phh> oh well yes
<phh> it's useless only for extraction.
<cinex> ic
<dyn0myt3> ty Cinex
<phh> (and for displaying)
<chalcedony> waves to michael`
<dROg> waves back to chalcedony but under other appearence
<dROg> :)
<cinex> but what if the archive has the extention .bz2 but is really a .gz
<cinex> will tar figure that out?
<cinex> im curious
<cinex> and cant be bothered to experiment
<cinex> :P
<phh> cinex: you can just forget any extension it will still works ...
<phh> phh @ phh-desktop ~ % tar tf test
<phh> test.c
<phh> phh @ phh-desktop ~ % file -z test
<phh> test: POSIX tar archive (GNU) (bzip2 compressed data, block size = 900k)
<phh> phh @ phh-desktop ~ %
<cinex> ill remember that
<dyn0myt3> hm
<dyn0myt3> it didnt work i had to use cinex instructions.
<cinex> tar -xf filename
<cinex> didnt work ?
<cinex> do u still need the f ?
<phh> yes you need
<hydrogen> well
<phh> else it will read on the standard input
<dyn0myt3> sry im confused :)
<cinex> i wonder how many tape drives still get used
<hydrogen> you could do cat file.tar.gz | tar xv
<hydrogen> but that'd just be silly :)
<phh> hydrogen: autodetection still works on streams ?
<hydrogen> probably not
<hydrogen> which is why it'd be silly
<dyn0myt3> tar -jxvf file.tar.bz2  ; was the only thing i could use.
<hydrogen> :>
<phh> yeah it doesn't
<phh> dyn0myt3: your system is more than 5 years old or what ?
<dyn0myt3> no lol
<phh> (fine just 3.)
<dyn0myt3> i just installed Kubuntu and this motherboard is not even a year old
<phh> hydrogen: it's really weird, cat thing |tar t won't works
<phh> but it knows i have to add the j option :-)
<hydrogen> heh
<hydrogen> yea
<phh> anyway, tar is supposed to be obsolete
<phh> normally you should use the pax command
<hydrogen> kinda like what the perl shell does when you type in exit
<aaron__> anyone know if desktop search works on ntfs partitions ?
<phh> aaron__: i'd say no, but can't be sure unless you try :p
<dyn0myt3> ok i unzipped the  file now i have xine-lib-1.1.16.2 And it wants me to do "./configure make install"  but i get no Dir
<phh> (some time ago, desktop search needed xattr, which aren't available on ntfs, but it's maybe no longer true)
<aaron__> thanks so far it's not showing any of my files on ntfs while searching
<phh> dyn0myt3: cd xine-lib* && ./configure && sudo make install
<dyn0myt3> cd xine-lib
<dyn0myt3> doh
<phh> yeah you need to be in the right folder.
<dyn0myt3> worked
<dyn0myt3> but its missin zlib
<chalcedony> *hugs* dROg :))
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, how can i install wine 32 bit on a Kubuntu 9,04 64bit machine?
<xjjk> Assurbanipal: depends what you want to do... but the best way is to use a chroot
<mellhen> Is there a way to support kubuntu?
<Assurbanipal> what is chroot?
<xjjk> Assurbanipal: it can let you setup another distribution within your current one, without having to virtualize
<xjjk> i.e. you can run 32-bit Kubuntu within 64-bit Kubuntu
<xjjk> Assurbanipal: I need to go, but search the web a little... will find a ton of info about it, especially regarding Debian's AMD64 port
<Assurbanipal> i just want to install wine on my system, but i don't thing wine 64 would be suitable due to lack of 64 bit windows programs
<xjjk> Assurbanipal: that doesn't matter, I don't think?
<xjjk> 64-bit WINE runs 32-bit Windows executables fine AFAIK
<xjjk> most of the time
<Assurbanipal> really?
<xjjk> did you try?
<Assurbanipal> even games etc?
<Assurbanipal> no,haven't tried
<xjjk> I run simple apps all the time without problem
<xjjk> I've not tried games
<xjjk> but I imagine so
<phh> xjjk: when you say "64 bits wine", you mean the wine delivered in 64bit ubuntu?
<xjjk> phh: yes
<phh> ok
<phh> (because it's no 64bit wine, it's still a 32bit )
<xjjk> phh: actually, is that even a 64-bit-compiled WINE?
<Assurbanipal> i don't know, if i "sudo apt-get install wine" i suppose it will isntall 64 bit wine,right?
<phh> xjjk: no it's 32bit compiled :p
<xjjk> phh: ah, I was wondering that
<phh> you can build wine in 64bits
<xjjk> Assurbanipal: problem solved then
<phh> but only 64bits windows apps will run
<xjjk> it's a 32-bit WINE made to run on a 64-bit system
<phh> so almost none :p
<xjjk> phh: I see
<Assurbanipal> so what should i do ten?
<Assurbanipal> *then
<xjjk> Assurbanipal: just `sudo aptitude install wine`
<xjjk> and use that
<xjjk> it'll work
<Assurbanipal> and just to know, this will give me 32 bit wine?
<phh> yep
<phh> root is evil!
<Assurbanipal> that it will be able to run 64bit windows appz too?
<phh> Assurbanipal: no
<phh> only 32bits ones
<Assurbanipal> so there is no wine for 64 bit windows apps?
<phh> there is
<phh> but none built for ubuntu in official repositery
<phh> i guess you will have to build it by yourself
<phh> or maybe there is a ppa
<MOLLYnezu> I can install dynamic energy saver for ubuntu?
<phh> on laptops it is automatically done
<MOLLYnezu> with ubuntu ???
<phh> yes.
<MOLLYnezu> only laptops ?
<Regral> I have unbubtu and ive got trouble loading flash player video
<ficoos> hi, the wierdest thing happened. I changed the batteries in my Blutooth mouse and since then the scroll wheel is not working. Any idea what might be wrong.
<phh> MOLLYnezu: some features are  for all systems
<MOLLYnezu> tx
<dyn0myt3> Regral: what browser are you using
<Regral> fire fox
<dyn0myt3> try http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<Ariathaxx> Hello people, I can not install Kubuntu using Wubi I get error: (Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO) Why why why?
<AlexZion> hi everyone, there is a way to disable my touchpad on boot ? , I mean , I know the commandto do that by using konsole,but I'd liketo avoid it everytime , someone can help me
<swatto> good night all
<ign0ramus> nite swatto
<Ariathaxx> Hello people, I can not install Kubuntu using Wubi I get error: (Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO) Why why why?
<ign0ramus> AlexZion, whats the command to disable touchpad
<Ariathaxx> Anyone know how to solve the problem using Wubi.exe??????????
<Jado> hi, i've just installed kubuntu 9.04 on a new laptop but i can't start a graphic session i got : "kstartupconfig4 does not exist or fails. The error code is 3. Check your installation"
<Regral> Can anyone fix a problem with installing adobe flash player o ubuntu
<yoshiy> Regral: did you already tried the package "flashplugin-nonfree" ?
<ign0ramus> Regral, "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" then restart firefox
<Regral> yea im ninstalling it at and gonna try to manual the adobe
<ign0ramus> Regral, the one from Adobe generally gets overwritten by the packaged version when you apt-get upgrade anyway, but feel free
<Ariathaxx> How do I install Kubuntu without a CD?
<ign0ramus> Ariathaxx, flash drive
<Regral> ill try what you suggested
<Ariathaxx> like a USB right?
<ign0ramus> Ariathaxx, exactly like that :)
<Ariathaxx> Ok, how big flashdrive I need?
<ign0ramus> Ariathaxx, as big as the ISO
<ign0ramus> Ariathaxx, with your wubi problem, you need to put the ISO and wubi in the same directory.
<Allydede> hello can get the ksmoothdock for the amd64 system?
<Ariathaxx> Ok, I try with putting them in same directory :)
<ign0ramus> Allydede, did you look at kooldock?
<ign0ramus> Ariathaxx, yes, they must be in the same folder for it to work
<Ariathaxx> Can wubi only install ubuntu?
<ign0ramus> Ariathaxx, as opposed to what?
<Ariathaxx> Opensuse or something
<dyn0myt3> lol
<ign0ramus> wubi = windows UBUNTU installer
<Allydede> ign0rmus, no but i try it now thx
<Ariathaxx> yes, only chekcing
<Ariathaxx> checking*
<Ariathaxx> so kubuntu can play pc games good using wine? :)
<Ariathaxx> Never used kubuntu really
<dyn0myt3> wow at   least
<Jado> hi, i've just installed kubuntu 9.04 on a new laptop but i can't start a graphic session i got : "kstartupconfig4 does not exist or fails. The error code is 3. Check your installation"
<ign0ramus> Ariathaxx, I wouldn't recommend it... keep your windows games on windows... but some games (like Blizzard games) do run as well (or even better!) on WINE
<dyn0myt3> just the windows managers dont like Alt + Tab ing much
<yoshiy> Ariathaxx you can check at http://winehq.org if the game u like is supported
<dyn0myt3> thats why i switched to K, gnome is the worst.
<Ariathaxx> Let's say I have World of Warcraft installed on a directory on my secondharddrive, I can access my harddrive through Kubuntu and start World of warcraft without installing the game again?
<dyn0myt3> yes
<dyn0myt3> you can play it directly from the location on the  NTFS partition
<yoshiy> does this apply to all games?
<dyn0myt3> but i think your supposed to copy it to /home
<dyn0myt3> idn i only play wow :P
<valgaav> Ariathaxx: AFAIK WoW is one of those games that can work great with wine
<dyn0myt3> jjust make sure video card is correctly installed
<Ariathaxx> Ok sounds great
<ign0ramus> i forget where i saw it, but some games actually run smoother on wine than on windows ...
<valgaav> but it also depends on GPU ... Wine sadly still tends to work better with nvidia blob ...
<dyn0myt3> before you start wow
<yoshiy> another way to run win games is to use virtualbox + wined3d
<Ariathaxx> I am temporary changing OS from Windows Vista to Kubuntu since my windows says I have fake serial and will be closed today ;)
<dyn0myt3> doh
<joshjtl> hi folks, is there some way to make amarok2 look/act more like its predecessor amarok 1.4? I find it not that intuitive at the moment.
<ign0ramus> Ariathaxx, Vista is terrible anyway... if you have to use Windows (like I do), you can get a free copy of Win7 that last for about another year
<valgaav> well you can get free windows for a year time with windows 7 rc
#kubuntu 2010-05-17
<amichair> how do I find the backuppc config file that would have been installed when upgrading to lucid (when I chose to keep old config)?
<draik> smokealot: For now, just on my computer. I just built my movie server that will have all of my DVDs on demand for me to watch whenever I want.
<heath> iconmefisto: same here
<heath> same error though :\
<heath> awesome!
<heath> iconmefisto: i needed @gmail.com on the username
<heath> works just fine now!
<heath> yay, i can finally use kmail for my email
<amichair> how do I find a config file that would have been installed when upgrading to lucid (when I chose to keep old config)?
<zarlord> ho
<zarlord> *hi
<zus> #pgp
<zus> is there a channel for  pgp keys and encryption?
<zus> i just installed  kgpg and  its not reading the  .gnupg folder.... i dont see any keys  in the  gui
<jcgs> hi
<zus> hi
<Mamarok> zus: are you sure it is installed correctly?
<jcgs> my network manager icon in the tray is showing the unplugged icon, and where the menu should me it only says "network management disabled" any ideas on how to fix it?
<Mamarok> check the settings, the home folder should be $HOME/.gnupg
<Mamarok> zus: ^
<zus> Mamarok,  i just used kpackagekit for it
<Mamarok> zus: also, do you store yur keyring in .gnupg/
<Mamarok> your*
<zus> Mamarok,  version 2.3.0 KGpg (using kde platform 4.4.3
<Mamarok> zus: I'm not interested in the version, are you sure you have your keyring in that folder I talked about above?
<Mamarok> also check the kgpg settings
<zus> Mamarok,  yeah i had made a gnupg key when i was in ubuntu 9.10 and i cut and pasted everything into the  .gnupg folder wich worked in 10-4 till i reinstalled everything
<Mamarok> wait, you reinstalled, did you export the key before that?
<Mamarok> cut & paste is not the best way to move a key
<zus> nope i didnt not export anything
<zus> i had my .gnupg folder on a thumbdrive  though
<Mamarok> right... are you sure your keyring is where it should be, including the secret key?
<zus> yes, i did the same thing when i initially  got 10-4
<zus> and 2 nights i go i reinstalled and  repeated the steps now its not there
<zus> i only have the one key but the files in the .gnupg are from when i had ubuntu 9.10
<Mamarok> and did you check the kgpg settings?
<zus> in the kgpg settings what do i do?
<zus> i didnt have to do this before, so im not certain
<`Onyx> How do I change the colour of the taskbar?
<Mamarok> see the GnuPG Settings, make it point to the right folder
<Mamarok> also, why did you have to install kgpg? Isn't it installed by default?
<Mamarok> acording to my info it should be part of the automatic installation of KDE
<zus> /home/zus/.gnupg/ its seems to be correct, and  i looked everywhere and even tried alt-f2 to open the the program
<zus> so i used kpackagekit and it was 4.4.2 and 4.4.3 neither was installed
<Mamarok> once started it stays in the SysTray. I never had to configure anything, but maybe you need to search for the key: Go to the Keys menu -> import key and select the keyring file
<zus> when the directory folder opens how do i find hidden files?
<zus> heh nvm,
<zus> brb... dinner is done.... thank you for getting me this far....mamarok
<Luija1006> People whats your opinion about ubuntu installed in Macbook 13 inch?
<Mamarok> you need to import the secring.gpg
<Mamarok> Luija1006: please ask in #kubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel, not for discussions and opinions
<Mamarok> Luija1006: and we use Kubuntu here
<Luija1006> wrong channel... and this is INtopic
<Luija1006> bye
<pingveno> Does NVidia usually support their hardware for longer than ATI?
<pingveno> I haven't been able to use some of the pretty window manager effects because ATI stopped supporting my laptop's 3d acceleration. :(
<nerdy_kid> anyone experianced slow context menus in lucid?  (2-4 secs to pop up)
<TN-048> I am but I also have a slow computer
<amason__> pingveno: the free software drivers should support the card sooner or later.
<amason__> pingveno: what card do you have ?
<pingveno> amason__: Looking up...
<nerdy_kid> TN-048 how slow?
<TN-048> nerdy_kid: 1.3 ghz
<pingveno> amason__: ATI Mobility Radeon x300, bought the computer in late 2005
<nerdy_kid> TN-048 i have dual core 1.4 ghz.  one of my cores pins during the 2-4 sec delay, drives me crazy.  considering switching distros.
<amason__> pingveno: erm i have a radeon x200 in one of my machines which works ok with the free drivers. Do they not work for you ?
<pingveno> There doesn't seem to be good graphics acceleration.
<TN-048> nerdy_kid:I have a cheap acer laptop and its laggy but none the less I like it
<pingveno> On KDE, turning on effects takes up 10+% CPU all the time, 100% when I use an effect.
<pingveno> Almost 0% when I turn off Composite
<TN-048> nerdy_kid: but since the 10.04 release I've noticed that xorg is using alot more cpu
<nerdy_kid> TN-048 yeah, ive noticed that it now eats ram -- like 100mbs of it.
<nerdy_kid> stays at around 100 though
<Luija1006> Kate has problems opening .js greasemonkey scripts in 10.04 because in 9.10 it opened them perfectly whats wrong?
<TN-048> nerdy_kid: idk but I like kubuntu so i'm sticking with it
<nerdy_kid> TN-048 i like apt :)  so im sticking debian, but not happy with ubuntus kde implimentation.  will stay kubuntu is i manage to fix the context menu issue though.
<Typos_King> Luija1006:     what kind of 'problems'?
<billy_> Somebody here speaks spanish?
<Typos_King> !es | billy_
<ubottu> billy_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Mr_Sonoma> does anyone know of a command line utility i could use to delete a message off a IMAP email server? I don't want to download the message i just want to delete it
<Mr_Sonoma> would mutt do the job without trying to download messages? anyone know?
<Typos_King> I think mutt will do it, however it will probably be interactive
<Mr_Sonoma> my problem is someone sent a video to me on a company email account, message is so big i keep getting time out errors about 50% through it with kmail
<amason__> Mr_Sonoma: kmail has some issues left over from the old days. These will all be solved when they move to akonadi but the port is still in progress so it may not work for all use cases.
<amason__> mutt or thunderbird should work fine
<amason__> actually quite like the new version of thunderbird.
<billy_> Some girl here to chat for a while?
<Typos_King> hehe
<Mr_Sonoma> i normally don't have this issue, although i occasionally get a akonadi server log error warning
<Typos_King> billy_:    what about a hairy bearded guy, no good?
<Mr_Sonoma> it was only WHEN this email was sent that i started seeing this
<maco> billy_: this is a sdupport channel
<zus> Mamarok, im back sorry i had to run for a few,... if i delete the .gnupg folder then  made a new key will it create a new folder?
<Mamarok> zus: did yu try to import they key first?
<Mamarok> no need to delete that folder
<zus> Mamarok,  yes nothing was processed
<Mamarok> how many gpg files do yu have in there?
<Mamarok> you*
<zus>  just my one from when i made it to sign the  ucoc
<Mamarok> zus: you should have two files, one called keyring.gpg, the other one secring.gpg
<Mamarok> and you need to import both
<zus> i do not have the keyring one
<Mamarok> ouch
<Mamarok> do you have it elsewhere maybe?
<zus> keyring.gpg is missing but i have the secring.gpg.  i might i'd have to look through some files
<zus> importing both of them should fix me up?
<Mamarok> you should, because if you have to create a new key, you will also have to make the old one expirate, did you create an expiration file?
<Mamarok> yes, the secring.gpg is your secret key, the keyring.gpg contains all keys you downloaded and signed
<maco> i think your keyring has ones you imported without signing too
<zus> i dont think i set an expiredate on my key
<Mamarok> and make sure to keep a secure copy somewhere, by exporting it to a file
<Mamarok> maco: yes, all the downloaded keys
<Mamarok> zus: the problem is if you have no expiration date and loose that key, it can't be deactivated, so at least an expiration file should be created to be able to deactivate the key
<Mamarok> a revocation file I mean
<zus> let me try to find the file brb.
<Mamarok> zus: I need to go, already hours over bedtime
<zus> thank you for helping me
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<zus> rest easy
<Mamarok> thanks :)
<Traveller_N125> Does anyone know where I can find the "Launch Feedback" settings in lucid lynx?
<tux_> hello
<`Onyx> How do I change the colour of the taskbar?
<dan> im new? what is this lol
<dan> just a chat room iguess
<amason__> dan: yeh chat for kubuntu related goings on
<amason__> and basic level support
<recentdelete> dear people, I'm trying to get in #ubuntu but I can't manage to /join even after floodbot1 grants me access :( anyone know how I can help this?
<recentdelete> anyone? (in case anyone has replied, it might be some internet or webchatclient problem, I can only see join and leave messages)
<Rondo> hi I'm having trouble figuring out how to empty trash in inserted media. I delete .Trash-1000 but still the device is lacking the free space it should have
<zus> anyone have issues with ktorrent and pirate bay? the page just cuts off
<ForgeAus> I dont use thepiratebay
<ForgeAus> try btjunkie if its still around :) I used to like that site
<ForgeAus> no idea if its any good still tho
<ForgeAus> (too long since I've been there)
<eagles0513875> morning i keep getting an error with apt-authentication with one of the mirrors that im using
<eagles0513875> the other day there was an apt update which updated the apt authentication and it seems to have messed up my repos and i cant seem to update
<Rondo> I have tried to "safely remove" the device and still 700 megs out of 2 gigs are missing. .trash folder is empty, where is the phantom data?
<Rondo> surely one of you must be familiar with how to work a thumbdrive...
<eagles0513875> Rondo: you probably have a 2nd partition
<eagles0513875> that linux cant see
<eagles0513875> Rondo: install gparted and then run sudo gparted and it will show you your partitions and everythign deleted all the partitions then reformat the way you want
<eagles0513875> anyone have any ideas as to http://pastebin.com/g5rsXDxn its getting really annoying and i cant run apt-get update to update the local repo list as well as upgrade any packages
<Rondo> eagles0513875: thanks I'll look into that
<eagles0513875> Rondo: no problem
<Rondo> eagles0513875: as for your problem I think you can find a .deb to provide keys for the ailing repo. can you tell which repo is malfunctioning, or is it all of them?
<eagles0513875> yes its a mirror that i use
<eagles0513875> as the local mirror for my location is horrible
<eagles0513875> Rondo: i googled and i only found an error like that but for a ppa which this isnt
<Rondo> eagles0513875: but if you try to apt something else, the other repo's keys are still working?
<zus> ForgeAus,  sorry normally this time its forever before i get an answer so i was youtubing
<eagles0513875> the other repos of the mirror im using update just fine there is this one which isnt and it only started occuring after an apt update the other day
<Rondo> eagles0513875: like not something in lucid-proposed but something basic you would find in the base repos
<eagles0513875> Rondo: i dunno but this is starting to get me frustrated i dont like having an unupdated system
<Rondo> eagles0513875: right. i think if at least your other repos are fine you could overlook the issue. possible an updated key would be provided in an update as soon as they figure out what went wrong
<eagles0513875> Rondo: i cant even update
<eagles0513875> let me try something
<Rondo> eagles0513875: try disabling the one repo for now and check back on it in a day or two. gotta go good luck
<funcrush> Hi all, ESC key doesn't work well, after press Alt+F2, the key doesn't work. And in VI, the key doesn't work too, anybody help me?
<jussi> funcrush: now is a bit of a quiet time, so please be patient, and maybe try again a little later.
<funcrush> jussi: ok i see
<Lantizia> Has anyone else noticed when you view the connection info (by right clicking say Auth eth0) on KNetworkManager... the Nameservers are written BACKWARDS? :D
<sobczyk_> hi, I'm trying to connect to irc.rizon.net with konversation, but something won't let me to connect, web client works  fine
<sobczyk_> is there some way to troubleshoot it?
<Kubry> Hello. Any of you use ktimetracker?
<Kubry> And has seen he can not add/substract "times"?
<silv3r_m00n> can I take an export of all username and passwords from this kdewallet thing ?
<amichair> how do I set up wireless on KNR with a hidden SSID?
<amichair> where'd everyone go?
<thomasfuston> Mornin', i got a short question about the kde panel, i wanna add icons, for example opera-starter and wanna change the icon of the starter, but i dont know how to do that
<amichair> thomasfuston: you can put the panel in edit mode by clicking the little yellow cashew thing at its edge, and then u can add widgets, move them around, etc.
<thomasfuston> amichair: yah i can add an "opera starter" but with the standart opera icon, i wanna change this standart icon just for the panel
<amichair> thomasfuston: maybe right-click the icon and edit settings? (guessing)
<thomasfuston> amichair: thought so too, buut wrong :)
<amichair> I see Quick Access icons settings can be used to change the icons, but I guess not every icon
<amichair> thomasfuston: you can always try to change the icon mangually in the .desktop file
<amichair> heh, it's funny that the menu option is called 'icon settings' but the one thing you can't change is the icon :-)
<thomasfuston> amichair: yah to bad :)
<pero90> Hello i`ve got problem with OpenOffice Base under kubuntu 10.04, i create tabase , tables and relations - but when i try to add for example a simple query or report I`ve got always error : access denied . Cannot get data from ... Is i must run some kind of mysl server, or create user to simply use my databes on local computer ?
<adambaylin> Hey, all I'm new on this.
<adambaylin> so can anyone give me some information about this?
<adambaylin>  anyone here
<adambaylin> h
<GaelicGrime> information about what adambaylin    I suspect that if you ask someone may pipe up
<adambaylin> well
<adambaylin> is there anyother room than kubuntu
<adambaylin> like other channels
<GaelicGrime> plenty of other channels, you can search them by sending a message to alis or using your IRC clients list feature
<discozohan> i have intergrated intel video chipset, what drivers should i install ?
<gottto> it will be installed already discozohan
 * GaelicGrime would have no clue discozohan, all of my machines and cards have been autodetected and dealt with awesomely
<discozohan> Hmm, dragging of all of my opened windows seems to be lagging
<discozohan> so, as i thought, it is video card problem
<discozohan> ;<
<GaelicGrime> I have started experiencing a slow down in the last 12 hours similar to that (thus my sitting here to see what drops by)
<gottto> discozohan: you can check   /var/log/Xoeg.0.log   to see which one it is using
<gottto> oops Xorg.0.log
<discozohan> hm, ok. Btw, where can i change my resolution ?
<gottto> no idea in kde4 but in konsole   xrandr   tells what are available and   xrandr -s 1280x1024   or whatever changes it
<AhmedBH> hi all, WHY cant i save my resolution @ 1280x1024 and after a restart it gets back to default @_@
<gottto> AhmedBH: using an xorg.conf?
<AhmedBH> no no i dont have that
<AhmedBH> its by
<AhmedBH> xrandr
<AhmedBH> by the way
<gottto> it should stick afaik - tried the gui way?
<AhmedBH> on Gnome it works fine.. only with KDE after each restat i gotta change it according to my monitor
<srikant> Hi Room
<GaelicGrime> I have found that I also need to edit an xorg.conf with my resolution every other release of *buntu on one of my machines, the other never fails to autorecognize
<ForgeAus> argh LXDE stole the default from KDE!
<srikant> I have query on Kubuntu 10.04 desktop, plasmoid Digital clock setting !
<ForgeAus> srikant: ???
<srikant> How can I set the default plasmoid digital clock size to large size, as in Fedora KDE 4.4. ?
<ForgeAus> I don't know fedora 4.4 but if you mess with the height of the panel it will adjust fonts so that might be larger for you
<ForgeAus> (ie rightclick panel and panel settings or click on the "cashew" at the end of the panel and click height then drag up / down)
<ForgeAus> it changes configuration/size of things...
<ForgeAus> find where you feel most comfortable with it then release and turn off the config
<srikant> Yes, I am pretty sure about the mess up related to panel height size, but the size remains same, even If I reconfigure the panel, newly !
<ForgeAus> oh ok
<ForgeAus> well then I don't know
<srikant> The same behaviour of plasmoid digital clock size setting in seen in openSUSE 11.3 M6, even newly created .kde after removing .kde creates large digital clock in the panel by default
<srikant> s/in/is
<ForgeAus> KDE4 sits really well on SUSE from what I heard
<ForgeAus> (that was mostlyfrom around the time of Intrepid)
<ForgeAus> things may have changed since
<ForgeAus> (KDE4 wasn't so great in Kubuntu yet back then)
<eagles0513875> ForgeAus: i have seen it evolve and its amazing imho
<srikant> But KDE 4.4.3 plays well in Kubuntu 10.04.. Lot of things are impressive.. but few settings related to fonts must be improved yet!
<ForgeAus> I agree
<srikant> Is ayatana/colibri better than default notification system.. available in Kubuntu 10.04 ?
<srikant> And also Kubuntu Lucid requires "Ubuntu Software Center" by default !!
<srikant> The synaptic manager is ported to kde4 in Linux Mint 8 (KDE), but Kubuntu has not tried for that option
 * GaelicGrime commits grievous sins and just loads synaptic anyway because it just work "right" for me
<discozohan> how can i make, that every virtual desktop could have just only his own applications
<discozohan> i don't want to share them among all virtual desktops
<discozohan> i want the same behaviour, as default in gnome
<GaelicGrime> right click the task manager and edit the options if I understand the question correctly
<discozohan> hmm
<discozohan> for example, i am currently at desktop one
<discozohan> there are opened applications there, for example - xchat
<discozohan> when i switch to second desktop, i also so there xchat
<discozohan> i can't find related configuration in virtual desktop configuration
<discozohan> i also see*
<GaelicGrime> yes right click the task manager and select "task manager options"
<GaelicGrime> options->settings
<GaelicGrime> filters
<GaelicGrime> check "only showtasks from this desktop"
<srikant> nareshbhat: ping
<nareshbhat> pong
<discozohan> <GaelicGrime>, thanks ;) it worked
<GaelicGrime> :)
<srikant> There is difference between default fonts shown in KDE 4.4.3 on kde.org and the one provided in Kubuntu Lucid, is their any place where can find the exact fonts settings shown in http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.4.3.php
<nareshbhat> I have the same query, how to set desktop fonts like in Open Suse 11.3 for Kubuntu 10.4
<petr_> yayay
<assdrillerreturn> allo
<lada> sssssssssss
<lada> tgg
<discozohan> btw, resolution can be changed in kde control center -> screen
<lada> brothers
<lada> discozohan hello bro
<discozohan> xDD
<discozohan> hello, nigga
<lada> discozohan  nigga?   I am snowman
<discozohan> xDDD
<tsimpson> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lada> discozohan   let talk in private?
<assssssxman> discozohan go to private channel
<assssssxman> I find frieands
<asssbrosssxman> Let Talk about Kubuntu 10 ?
<asssbrosssxman> I use 8 edition   and I want new ))
<asssbrosssxman> but I do not want to reinstall ALL my applications --- so  I use old sh0t
<asssbrosssxman> cause
<asssbrosssxman> bye?
<cristian_> alguem do brasil ai
<cristian_> fiz um negocio interessante aqui no ubuntu
<ForgeAus> interesting ubuntu-desktop includes compiz now?
<caldera> you speak turkish
<ForgeAus> I'm adding ubuntu-desktop to my kubuntu install
<ForgeAus> I do want to switch defualts back to KDE tho, it wasn't (or sofar isn't ubuntu-desktop thats bothering me, its lxde that stole my defaults...)
<ForgeAus> not that I mind the LXDE desktop I just prefer KDE to remain the default... (unless I change it explicitly)
<Pici> !tr | caldera
<ubottu> caldera: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<otswim> hi i'm using kde 4.4.3 on kubuntu 10.04 and i have a one second delay when i right-click on some file icon on my desktop; could someone help me?
<funcrush_> I set a hotkey at konsole with in KDE Menu Editor, but it doesn't work, anybody help me/
<Hazamonzo> hmm, should the xorg process ever be consuming 25% of my quad core 2.6ghz ?
<hafidz>  /msg ubottu !bot
<Hazamonzo> its making my desktop pretty slow and im not even doing anything >:(
 * Hazamonzo has not had much luck with 10.04 so far :'(
<Hazamonzo> I think its down to this crappy ATI driver, gaaah!
<boabsta> hi i just installed Kubuntu 10.4 on a AMD Athlon 1.2GHz with Nvidia 5200 but it hangs whenever i logout - is this a known issue or am i really unlucky?
<boabsta> ^ thats 32bit
<lavin> could anyone tell me why my wireless card broadcom 4312 will not show up when i'm using the b43-fwcutter ? it works ok using the bcmw-STA driver !
<c3l> what program should I use if I want to set up a FTP-server. criterias is that I want existing users to be able to log in and get files, also that I can assign any folders to be available through the ftp (but not all! I must specify which folders that are accessible through the FTP)
<kubuntiano> hi, I have a problem with the OpenOffice word: I had a row with underscores _ and I automatically created a complete line that now I can not remove in any way .. Who can help me? Thanks
<boabsta> c3l: vsftp might do what you want
<ForgeAus> kubuntiano: try #openoffice if there is one???
<boabsta> kubuntiano: try #Openoffice.org
<c3l> boabsta: hm okay thanks, does it have a gui for configuring it?
<kubuntiano> ok thx
<amichair> does KNR wifi work with hidden SSID?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: that's been a historical source of problems
<JontheEchidna> (fwiw, the wireless stacks of KNR and the desktop editions should be identical)
<JontheEchidna> s/should be/are
<amichair> oh hey JontheEchidna, fancy meeting you here :-)
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<boabsta> c3l: google KVsftpdManager for a KDE control centre plugin - i've never tried it though
<c3l> boabsta: oh, thanks!
<amichair> JontheEchidna: so I have to unhide it, or is there a solution?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I'm not sure of a solution, unfortunately. If it's not working it is a bug with knetworkmanager.
<boabsta> c3l: actually that maybe only works for KDE3, not sure mate
<JontheEchidna> amichair: you could try running the nm-applet gnome frontend
<c3l> boabsta: oh haha, well Ill look around, thanks =)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: if only I could get online to install it :-P
<JontheEchidna> heh
<helder_> Hi
<helder_> i have 1 question
<helder_> can you help me?
<c3l> helder_: dont ask to ask
<c3l> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<helder_> is my desktop i select a wallpaper but dosent show...
<c3l> helder_: right click on an empty spot on your desktop and choose "Desktop Activity Settings"
<helder_> right
<helder_> other thing
<c3l> in there you can choose different wallpapers, download new, or browse your filesystem for already downloaded images. select the image you want. and klick apply
<c3l> or OK
<rjwill> hello all
<helder_> im using a kubuntu 64bits can i use app from 32bits?
<c3l> helder_: yes, it's backward compatible
<helder_> cool
<helder_> many tanks....
<c3l> yw
<rjwill> just installed kubuntu 10.04. my wired network device does not come up on it's own. I've tried adding it to /etc/network/interfaces and also to the "network connections" app with "connect automaticallY" checked but nothign seems to work
<rjwill> if i login and run 'ifup eth0' it comes right up
<rjwill> any ideas?
<helder_> lol boot config on bios setup?
<rjwill> im using a static network address not dhcp
<ubuntu___> hello everyone
<ubuntu___> i lost the grub,i am not able to boot into kubuntu. i want to update grub, i am in the live session of kubuntu lts. i tried the command "sudo update-grub" i am getting an error message "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<ubuntu___> "
<ubuntu___> can anyone help me
<DarthFrog> You have a terminal open?
<ubuntu___> ya
<DarthFrog> OK, do you know which partition is the root partition?
<ubuntu___> ya sda2
<DarthFrog> OK, all the rest is done in that terminal session.  Type "sudo -i"
<DarthFrog> "mkdir /mnt/disk"
<DarthFrog> "mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/disk"
<DarthFrog> "chroot /mnt/disk"
<DarthFrog> Now run your "update-grub".
<boabsta> has anyone else had a blank screen and unresponsive keyboard after logging out of KDE? Using KUbuntu 10.4 installed from fresh. It needs a hard reboot to fix :(
<DarthFrog> boabsta: Yah, that happens to me all the time.  Shrug.  Nuisance.
<boabsta> DarthFrog: is there any work-arounds/fixes? and is there a bug report already filed about it?
<boabsta> I've googled and looks like it was a big issue in 2007 too!
<DarthFrog> boabsta: No idea.  It's an occasional nuisance to me, that's all.  I just live with it.
<DarthFrog> Occasionally, I forget and press Alt-SysReq-K (I miss Ctl-Alt-Backspace!) and then have to reboot.
<boabsta> DarthFrog: happens every time to me - was looking forward to KUbuntu 10.4 too :( looks like a bad one after googling around bug reports from 2007 onwards, guess gnome is the way to go sigh
<DarthFrog> Just don't log out?  :-)
<boabsta> i dont - my missus does though
<DarthFrog> You can have two sessions going at the same time, you know.  From Kickoff, click on "Switch User".
<boabsta> DarthFrog: yeah we do that, had a session each but this morning it hung when my missus tried to login
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog: i am going to restart my computer, i will be back shortly
<DarthFrog> Faeces occurs.
<boabsta> DarthFrog: honestly i seem to have more and more trouble with linux the more mature it gets, windows 7 is looking good to me just now lol
<maco> nah its just tricking you
<maco> i have to use win7 at work. its *confusing*
<DarthFrog> Hey, if it works for you, go for it.  The OS is a tool, not a religous choice.
<noaXess> hey hey
<noaXess> upgrading to lucid.. now grup-pc upgrading.. i get /dev/sda with /dev/sda1 (32017MB) /dev/sda2 (0MB) and /dev/sda5 (1365MB), where to install grub? /dev/sda1?
<iconmefisto> DarthFrog: you can enable ctrl-alt-backspace in systemsettings > keyboard layouts (enable it) > advanced tab
<DarthFrog> iconmefisto: Thanks!  I'll go have a look.
<boabsta> DarthFrog: yep, right now i'm using a chisel as a screwdriver and putting up with having to hard reset, its like windows 98 all over again - nightmare come true lol
<iconmefisto> DarthFrog: look for "key sequence to kill the X server" in the advanced tab
<DarthFrog> iconmefisto: I don't see Keyboard Layouts.
<iconmefisto> DarthFrog: http://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=plasmadesktopf14438.jpg
<ahmad> hi all, my postgresql8.4 refuse all connection from any application, either pgadmin3 nor any jdbc connections, any suggestions please.
<iconmefisto> DarthFrog: sorry, it's in regional & language, keyboard layout
<DarthFrog> iconmefisto: So it is.  Thank you.  What an ... odd location for it.
<iconmefisto> DarthFrog: agreed
<CartoonCat> hello. Anyone else using the DRI R300 mesa driver and google earth? ever since installing lucid ive had gfx issues with google earth (it worked fine in 9.10)
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog: i am getting this error" /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)."
<DarthFrog> ubuntu___: did the "chroot /mnt/disk" and "update-grub" work in your previous session?
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog: i wrongly mounted the sda2 in "/media/disk" insted of "/mnt/disk" but everthing else correctly. i got the same error that time, so i restarted the live session and tried exactly what you told me. i will paste my konsole texts now
<DarthFrog>  /media/disk  or /mnt/disk makes no difference.  Just make the appropriate substitutions.
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog: ok. here is my konsole texts --http://paste.ubuntu.com/435024/
<DarthFrog> OK, this time, after the chroot command, type "grub-install /dev/sda".  What happens then?
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog: hey thats a good idea
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog: the command gives a message "Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed.
<ubuntu___> Please specify the module with the option `--modules' explicitly."
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog: sda2 is ext4
<iconmefisto> ubuntu___: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<DarthFrog> Aha, that's much  more detailed.
<DarthFrog> iconmefisto: Thanks, that's very usefull.
 * DarthFrog thinks Grub2 is a return to the old days of LILO when lilo had to be rerun to process config changes.
<ubuntu___> iconmefisto: i tried that but i am getting this error "DarthFrog: the command gives a message "Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed.
<ubuntu___> Please specify the module with the option `--modules' explicitly.""
<DarthFrog> ubuntu___: Did you do the "mount --bind ..." commands shown in the wiki?
<ubuntu___> no
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog: no
<ubuntu____> qui et fr ?
<DarthFrog> ubuntu___: exit out of that chroot session and re-do it, as given in the wiki.  The "mount --bind" should cure your problem.
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog: ok
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog:  how to exit chroot session
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog: do i have to restart the computer
<DarthFrog> No.  Just type "exit" in the terminal window that you are chroot'd in, so you exit the chroot.
<DarthFrog> The /dev/sda2 mount should still be in effect.  Just issue the "mount --bind" commands given in the wiki, then do the chroot again and carry on.
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog: ok
<DarthFrog> BTW, chroot = "change root".
<DarthFrog> You are changing the root directory from the Live CD to the one on your hard disk.
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog:  what does this mean in that procedure "Now you need to edit the /etc/default/grub file to fit your system"
<DarthFrog> ubuntu___: If it was working before, don't bother.
<amichair> JontheEchidna: as it turns out, there's a simple workaround to the SSID Bug #422174 - I repeated it at the bottom of the report. In case it helps someone...
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog: ok
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog: the grub has successfully updated , i will restart the computer and i will be back
<DarthFrog> Good luck.
<ForgeAus> argh gnome needs a 7mb package "example-content" hmmm ....
<buckethead> So i've got a kubuntu 10.04 that won't boot after recent updates.. "AC'97 1 access is not valid [0xffffffff], removing mixer" "Unable to initialize codec #1"  Can anybody help?
<ForgeAus> won't boot? wow thats harsh
<buckethead> It won't do jack. Ctrl+Alt+Del will shut it down as expected, but no forward motion.
<ForgeAus> buckethead, thats beyond my understanding of kubuntu
<ForgeAus> can you try recovery mode?
<buckethead> No change. I'm bringing up a Live CD now, but i'm not smart enough to know what to do from there.
<ForgeAus> I mean all it gives you is busybox, would help if you know what to do in it
<ForgeAus> well from liveCD you can reinstall
<ForgeAus> but you lose anything that isn't backed up that way
<ForgeAus> (I think you need alternative cd to upgrade)
<DarthFrog> ForgeAus: Which is an excellent reason to have /home on a separate partition.
<ForgeAus> DarthFrog: true
<ForgeAus> I can't deny that one
<ForgeAus> well I learnt that chroot doesn't change kernel and doesn't do boot/run levels, not sure if it sets env variables... (doubt it would) ...
<buckethead> Is there a way I can apt-get from the livecd into the system and update again?
<DarthFrog> buckethead: Yes.
<buckethead> I'm not the smartest at all this "*nix" stuff. I'm learning by failing. Thankfully this isn't my main system, so I can afford to nuke if neccesary.
<DarthFrog> buckethead: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<ForgeAus> I don't think tis grub thats the probem
<ForgeAus> (its an audio error)
<ForgeAus> that halts boot process somewhere along the line
<DarthFrog> buckethead: Follow that up to and including the chroot statement.
<DarthFrog> buckethead: At that point, you can apt-get your heart away.
<ForgeAus> oh IC
<buckethead> Aha. I appreciate it.
<buckethead> Hopefully, someone smarter than me has retweaked whatever is failing me.
<buckethead> DarthFrog: For whatever reason, I can't get to the internet from the chroot, but i'm browsing away on the livecd?
<basajaun> hi need help with grub at command update grub I get /etc/grub.d/00_header: 1: Syntax error: "|" unexpected
<ForgeAus> whats the best dockbar for kde? is there one (that doesn't install half of gnome)
<DarthFrog> buckethead: What does "netstat -r" tell you?  Put the output in a pastebin.
<buckethead> /proc/net/route: No such file or directory   INET (IPv4) not configured on this system  <--It *used* to work, haha.
<DarthFrog> buckethead: You did the "mount --bind" statements in that wiki article, didn't you?
<buckethead> Yes.
<ForgeAus> odd
<DarthFrog> OK, please do the netstat command in another terminal (i.e. what does the Live CD session tell you).
<ForgeAus> hmm /dev gets bound usually for chroots
<basajaun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/435054/ problem updating grub
<buckethead> http://pastebin.com/AUD75M1Y  <-- Looks normal on the livecd side.
<ForgeAus> something has corrupted/messed with your /dev? hmmm...
<DarthFrog> Ah, you have a wireless connection.
<buckethead> Unfortunately.
<DarthFrog> That may be complicating matters.
<DarthFrog> What do you get from "ifconfig" in the chroot?
<buckethead> Okay, remounted the chroot. netstat -r now acts as expected. ping doesn't work and apt-get update doesn't work.
<basajaun> have problem updating grub header 00 1: Syntax error: "|" unexpected http://paste.ubuntu.com/435054/ can someone help?
<buckethead> I added it to the pastebin.
<DarthFrog> buckethead: Is the gateway output from netstat the same as it is in the LiveCD?
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog:the grub was successfully installed but my linux installation entry was not listed
<DarthFrog> ubuntu___: So what happened?  What booted?
<buckethead> Yes.
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog: in the grub menu list windows 7 was listed nothing else, i had windows 7 , recently removed it, i have windows xp in sda1
<buckethead> Hm. Perhaps there is a way to just disable whatever is locking up the system (sound?) and then get it booting again.
<buckethead> Sound isn't really a requirement on this machine. Booting, however, is slightly important.
<DarthFrog> :-)
<iconmefisto> buckethead: can you disable the sound hardware in bios?
<buckethead> Ought to be. Trying.
<DarthFrog> ubuntu___: Did you try the "update-grub" command once you were properly chroot'ed?
<buckethead> Nope. No disabling sound in bios.
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog: ya it said it founf windows 7
<ubuntu___> found
<DarthFrog> ubuntu___: But not your Kubuntu system?  Weird.
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog: ya
<DarthFrog> buckethead: In the BIOS, is sound set to AC97 or HD Audio?  Whichever one it is, try switching to the other.
<ubuntu___> i checked the grub.cfg in the sda2 .i think it is ok
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog: should i paste the grub.cfg
<DarthFrog> ubuntu___: No.
<ubuntu___> DarthFrog: ok
<iconmefisto> ubuntu___: you have just one disk, sda ?
<ubuntu___> iconmefisto: ya
<buckethead> Sys is too old for hd audio.. No options regarding sound in bios.
<ubuntu___> iconmefisto: i was previously had 2
<ubuntu___> iconmefisto: the second one contained the grub boot sector, the hard disk failed. the first one has the linux installation
<iconmefisto> ubuntu___: see if /boot/grub/device.map has just the /dev/sda entry and no other disks
<ubuntu___> iconmefisto: ok
<DarthFrog> buckethead:  edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg and remove the "quiet splash" options from the kernel line that boots your Kubuntu system.  Then reboot.
<DarthFrog> That'll give you all the printk output and you can see just exactly where your system is hanging.
<ubuntu___> iconmefisto: there is no such file
<ForgeAus> xarchiver is kewl ark could learn alot from it
<ozgur> slm
<buckethead> Same errors as before.
<DarthFrog> buckethead: Sorry, I'm out of ideas.
<buckethead> Is there somewhere I can just comment out sound via the chroot?
<basajaun> Question: have problem updating grub header 00 1: Syntax error: "|" unexpected http://paste.ubuntu.com/435054/  can someone help?
<iconmefisto> buckethead: you can blacklist the sound module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, if you know the name of the module
<DarthFrog> hehe, I was just looking at that. :-)
<buckethead> ac97* ?
<DarthFrog> buckethead: Does sound work in the LiveCD?
<zus> ok so i broke down and installed ccsm, that wont over ride my kwin settings untill i decide to use ccsm will it?
<DarthFrog> If so, "lsmod | grep snd" will tell you which modules are loaded.
<DarthFrog> Or just blacklist "snd" & "soundcore"
<buckethead> Yes, sound functions in the livecd.
<ForgeAus> whats ccsm?
<maco> compizconfig-settings-manager
<zus> yes
<ForgeAus> ah compiz!
<zus> i cant find it in settings though
<zus> nor emerald
<ForgeAus> formerly known as compiz-fusion
<zus> ForgeAus,  aye
<ForgeAus> formerly known as compiz and beryl separately ...
<ForgeAus> kubuntu doesn't need compiz
<maco> zus: emerald is dead
<maco> emerald has been dead for years, just *finally* got it out of the ubuntu repos
<ForgeAus> emerald is dead long live dekorator??
<ForgeAus> or arorae engine?
<maco> compiz can use kde-window-decorator (whichll use any kwin theme youve got) or gtk-window-decorator (ditto metacity themes)
<zus> dekorator is default installed?
<basajaun> Question: have problem updating grub header 00 1: Syntax error: "|" unexpected http://paste.ubuntu.com/435054/  can someone help?
<ForgeAus> next we'll have animated decorators!
<ForgeAus> lol
<maco> beryl had emerald and when compiz-fusion merged, emerald was abandoned in short order, but people kept using it despite the fact there were no plans to fix its crasher bugs
<buckethead> Just re-chrooted in and hit an aptitude safe-upgrade.. It's working this time. Lets hope it smashes whatever was broke at the same time.
<ForgeAus> what replaced emerald?
<maco> nothing
<maco> they never got around to writing a replacement, and they strongly recommend people stick to the 2 decorators that are compatible with other wm's themes
<Sonsee> hi all, is there some widget for quassel (or other irc client) so that I can put it right on my desktop?
<ForgeAus> well dekorator and arorae are quite close
<Sonsee> kde4.3
<maco> i thought arorae was a theme engine for kwin themes?
<iconmefisto> Sonsee: you mean instead of a window?
<ForgeAus> sonsee you don't need a widget just an icon (.desktop file)
<ForgeAus> maco that and dekorator are
<Sonsee> <Quassel> yes, like a blog-widget, but irc?
<ForgeAus> oh uh I don't know
<ForgeAus> I always thought konversation should have had a kpart!
<ForgeAus> woudl be ideal for something like that... plasmersation? :)
<zus> maco, is dekorator installed default
<maco> dunno. i dont use kwin
<ForgeAus> zus no
<ForgeAus> dekorator can be added but themes? I dunno where to get dekorator themes from
<maco> kde-look.org
<Sonsee> <iconmefisto> sorry, in my buffer was <Quassel>
<ForgeAus> you can apt-get dekorator thats no problem
<ForgeAus> ok thx maco :)
<maco> or probably a GetHotNewStuff button somewhere around here
<ForgeAus> PCLinuxOS has a package for them
<maco> GHNS downloads themes from kde-look for you
<maco> like when you see the "Get More Wallpapers..." button
<ForgeAus> I can't find one for dekorator that has gethotnewstuff
<ForgeAus> lots of kde has that yes
<maco> well anyway i have to head to class
<maco> bye
<Sonsee> <iconmefisto> like a blog-widget, but irc, can you advice something?
<ForgeAus> cya maco
<ForgeAus> hav fun
<ForgeAus> sonsee ask in #KDE perhaps?
<ForgeAus> or #plasma?
<iconmefisto> Sonsee: none that I know of. maybe search http://kde-apps.org ?
<ForgeAus> the only thing I Coudl think of that would work is if you had a web snippet thats a java applet
<Sonsee> ok, thanks
<ForgeAus> becasue theres a web snippet plasmoid
<zus> once ccsm is installed where is it? i cant find it..
<ForgeAus> and there are java applets that connect to IRC
<ForgeAus> which would put an IRC on your desktop, not the best of ways tho
<ForgeAus> zus try settings menu?
<ForgeAus> or that package kappfinder? (or something like that)
<zus> forgus im in the settings menu also 10-4 kde4.4.3 if that helps
<ForgeAus> or try typing ccsm in cli and see what happens?
<ForgeAus> zus no it deosn't help
<ForgeAus> it might not be called compiz maybe "Desktop effects" or something like that
<ForgeAus> (I know it was that in Intrepid)
<zus> ForgeAus,  i would have thought that simple settings would still be the same through most upgrades
<ForgeAus> some are some aren't
<ForgeAus> depends on how things change
<ForgeAus> the ubuntu (gnome) installs compiz by default these days..
<ForgeAus> I don't recall it doing that way back in edgy, and fiesty, etc...
<ForgeAus> about the only thing I like about Gnome, is aislrot the cardgames! :)
<zus> um lol i just ran ccsm  as cli. there seems to be hardly anything to it. before in gnome there was  tons of items
<AhmedBH> zus:Where's James
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<zus> it just looked different. dekorator  wouldnt overwirte my default kwin will it?, till i need it
<ForgeAus> lol gstreamer-plugins-good, gstreamer-plugins-bad, gstream-plugins-ugly! rofl
<ForgeAus> dekorator is a kwin theme it doesn't overwrite anything but you can change to (or from) it
<zus> not sure where james is today
<ForgeAus> you need to go to your system-settings to change it to begin with
<ForgeAus> (but I don't think the ubuntu package has any themes there, just the bare shell of dekorator so if you use it you'll nly get "themeless" windows (ie as if they don't have a decorator)
<ForgeAus> the kde-style (you widgets won't change any you just loose the close button/minimize/titlebar/etc...parts until you install some themes for dekorator)
<ForgeAus> or chose another decorator type
<ForgeAus> so zus what I mean is to say that I recommend getting themes for it before you try changing to dekorator
<ForgeAus> not sure if theres an ubuntu package for them)
<ForgeAus> !dekorator
<phoenix__> DarthFrog: hello, i have successfully installed the grub and i have logged into my linux installation, thanks to you
<ForgeAus> kwin-style-dekorator is the package name for dekorator itself (but I don't think that comes with any themes)
<ForgeAus> !kwin-style-dekorator
<phoenix__> iconmefisto: i have successfully installed the grub and i have logged into my linux installation, thank you, i have learned something from you people
<ForgeAus> !info kwin-style-dekorator
<ubottu> kwin-style-dekorator (source: kwin-style-dekorator): Windows decoration engine for KDE 4 using user-supplied PNG files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0.2-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 181 kB, installed size 448 kB
<ForgeAus> ahh user-supplied png files
<iconmefisto> phoenix__: what fixed it? I'm assuming you were ubuntu___
<phoenix__> iconmefisto: ya its me
<phoenix__> iconmefisto: i replace the grub.cfg with the old grub.cfg file
<swapy> hmm
<swapy> fine
<phoenix__> iconmefisto: i am wondering why update-grub was not able to find the linux installation
<ForgeAus> yikes gnome even has a gnome-disk-utility package (if thats a disk paritioner? how OSX of it!)
<zus> is there a tutorial or how-to on making dekorator skins?
<ForgeAus> zus google is our friend
<ForgeAus> also kde-look.org might have themes
<zus> ForgeAus,  i got sent to kde-look-org.  but im trying to look for how to make themes,
<ForgeAus> anther option could be to go to http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/12909475/com/kde4-dekorator-themes-1.0-2pclos2010.i586.rpm.html and extract them from the rpm there (ouch but its possible note: you can't install that package in ubuntu I don't think)
<ForgeAus> I'm also not enirely sure of where they actually belong in the directory tree either
<ForgeAus> (Another option would be to use the alien tool on it normally I wouldn't suggest it but that package is just a bunch of pictures, so theres no compiling or binaries to mess up your system I don't think)
<ForgeAus> as to if dekorator is in the same place in PCLinuxOS as it is in ubuntu I don't know either
<ForgeAus> to actually make the themes you can use something like inkscape you don't need an actual tool other than a drawing program
<ForgeAus> you probably do need to name them correctly tho for each segment
<ForgeAus> I would recommend using a pre-made theme as a template
<zus> i will look in to it
<zus> i was gonna say that
<zus>  brb...
<zus> im back
<zus> what is pclinuxos based on? or is it its own distro?
<swapy> hello guys
<Lantizia> Has anyone else noticed when you view the connection info (by right clicking say Auth eth0) on KNetworkManager... the Nameservers are written BACKWARDS? :D
<ForgeAus> PClinuxOS was based on Mandriva
<ForgeAus> uses apt-get but for rpm's not .debs
<ForgeAus> (ie apt-rpm)
<ForgeAus> its pretty divergent from Mandriva tho
<ForgeAus> not abad distro imho for a .rpm base
<zus> i've got the iso for pclinux os... just need a disc to install on my gimpy pc (only 512mb)
<zus> (ram)
<jimmy51_> in KDE, when i click on a task in the task tray, it maximizes it.  how come clicking it again doesn't minimize it?
<ForgeAus> hehe you could always use virtualbox or qemu
<Pici> zus: This is not a pclinuxos support channel.
<Lantizia> no it's a lack of kubuntu support channel.
<Ahox> phoenix__,  can you past the url you used for that
<phoenix__> Ahox: http://imagebin.antiyes.com/index645.html
<Ahox> jimmy51_,  what task manager do you use?
<ForgeAus> Lantizia: I don't really use KnetworkManager much but I did find something was written backwards somewhere else... forgot where but when I went back there it was normal
<Ahox> phoenix__,  no I meant the precise google url you used
<swapy> kubuntu dosent have software center toooooooo sad to know
<Ahox> I am just way to lazy to type it manually
<ForgeAus> I figured it was just one of those things
<jimmy51_> Ahox: i just mean the system task bar.
<swapy> Ahox: system monitor is task manager in kubuntu\
<Pici> Lantizia: Do you mean the PTR records? They are supposed to be written that way.
<Lantizia> ForgeAus, and on 10.04 is crashes allllll the time (got it crashing on more than one machine of different specs for the same reason)
<ForgeAus> swapy Maverick will either have a better kpackagekit or something to replace it
<Lantizia> Pici, no not PTR
<phoenix__> Ahox: http://www.google.com
<ForgeAus> Lantizia: thats odd, its quite stable here
<swapy> did 9.10 had kpackage kit or software center
<Lantizia> KNetManager I mean
<Ahox> jimmy51_,  there are several ones, (Task Manager, Smooth Task, etc) so I assume you use the default one?
<ForgeAus> but I"m using Wubi to run it thru
<ForgeAus> (not sure if that makes any difference)
<Lantizia> it's only when you change something however
<Ahox> phoenix__,  the url in the screenshot is a bit longer than that
<jimmy51_> Ahox: whatever is the default Task Manager in KDE 4.  When i right click on it I get a "Task Manager Settings" option
<phoenix__> Ahox: i went into the google homepage and just searched "hello"
<ForgeAus> isn't smoothtask the default one? (I tend to replace the menu with lancelot where possible)
<Ahox> phoenix__,  yes, and can you please past the link you got then. Just copy it from the address bar
<phoenix__> Ahox: the snapshot shows the search results for "hello"
<Ahox> phoenix__,  it shows it for your system settings (language, etc)
<ForgeAus> ok jimmy its not smoothtask then
<phoenix__> Ahox: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=hello&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<Ahox> thanks, thought it looks fine here. Which kde/rekonq version do you use?
<phoenix__> Ahox: i am getting this error in konqueror and rekonq
<Ahox> so you use the webkit plugin for konqui?
<phoenix__> Ahox: rekonq Version 0.4.68
<phoenix__> Ahox: i dont know about the plugin
<Ahox> phoenix__,  is this compiled from head?
<Ahox> Because I use the one coming with kubuntu (0.4.0) and it works fine
<jimmy51_> so.... is that expected behavior for clicking to maximize to work, but clicking again doesn't minimize?
<phoenix__> Ahox: it is the default one that is installed
<phoenix__> Ahox:  i installed qt creator. does that affect
<Ahox> phoenix__,  I don't know about that, sorry. But kubuntu comes with the 0.4.0
<Ahox> (and this includes the kubuntu-ppa already)
<phoenix__> Ahox: i will check that out
<Klanticus> is there an specific channel for questions about the netbook remix?
<Pici> Klanticus: Nope.
<Klanticus> ok.. so I'll ask here. Shouldn't the menu bar in the netbook remix be always over the application windows?
<Monika> Are Arora and rekonq siblings?
<olskolirc> can someone find out for me who this is please? 66.90.121.3
<Pici> olskolirc: ns4.fdcservers.net
<olskolirc> how did you do that Pica?
<Pici> olskolirc: dig -x 66.90.121.3
<olskolirc> ahhhh
<olskolirc> yeah nslookup is out
<olskolirc> dig is in
<Pici> dig is the new nslookup :)
<ForgeAus> Monika if your still around rekonq is Arora-based afaik
<ForgeAus> so they're related, yes...
<ForgeAus> but siblings probably not
<Monika> am still around
<Monika> thank you
<Monika> well, somehow closely related
<Snarkster> i need some helping selecting several thousand files from several hundred directories. what is the best way to do this?
<Monika> I've a forum and the layout is wrong in one way in both (and in another way in most of the other browsers except Chromium and IE)
<ForgeAus> lol
<ForgeAus> not sure what rendering engine chromium uses but your "most other browsers" might be becaus e they're gecko based?
<Monika> not really
<Monika> Firefox, Opera, Konqueror
<Monika> three different engines I think
<Monika> and I thought Konqueror, Arora and rekonq have the same, but not sure
<Monika> and the strange thing is in Firefox on Windows it looks good, same release
<ForgeAus> Konqueror uses webkit I think... not sure what arora and rekonq use possibly webkit as well (but better codebase)
<ForgeAus> I don't know Opera's engine either...
<Monika> I think "Opera engine" ;)
<ForgeAus> I know IE's used to be something like Trident
<ForgeAus> (not sure if it still is or not)
<ForgeAus> Safari's is called nitro or someting now (I think its related to webkit too )
<Monika> WP says, Opera's engine is called "Presto"
<ForgeAus> ahh yesthats it :)
<ForgeAus> I remember I saw that now
<Monika> ah, the good old times, when Opera was not free of charge and had ads ... ;)
<Monika> WP says, IE on Windows uses Trident, IE on Mac uses Tasman.
<ForgeAus> ie on mac! did theymake a new one or something? if not thats far to old to be in consideration
<ForgeAus> like pre 10.3.x old
<ForgeAus> back in the days where netscape lived...
<Monika> hm, it says 5.2.3 was the last IE version for Mac
<ForgeAus> yup that'd be about it
<Monika> so about a million years ago in internet years
<ForgeAus> winXP is IE6
<ForgeAus> exactly
<ForgeAus> lightyeas ago
<ForgeAus> interesting they have a diff name for their Mac engine to their windows one tho
<ForgeAus> Microsoft are shareholders in Apple btw... so maybe they think its in their best interest to make mac software?
<ForgeAus> although IE has been sorely lacking if thats in any way true
<ForgeAus> (which is strange because if they are going to i would have thought with mac currently working on predominantly Intel hardware, it would be microsofts playground to toy with flooding Apple with software..
<Monika> but lightyears are distances not times
<ForgeAus> instead theres mostly just MS office, messenger and one or two other apps...
<ForgeAus> Monika how observant of you, caught me out... wait now is the time I should be saying "just checking you were on the ball" right?
<Monika> and were you? ^^
 * ForgeAus smiles widely
<Monika> last October I wanted to see how far Firefox usage has overtaken IE usage ... analyzed the access_logs to my site ... 50% Firefox, 25% IE, even better than I thought it would be
 * ForgeAus recalls the joke about a one-armed fisherman demonstrating how long the fish he caught was... (by holding out his arm horizontally and not having another end to measure it by!)
<Monika> hm?
<ckpuM> maybe everything will change when IE9 comes out
<ForgeAus> ie9 will use directx to assist with its rendering
<ForgeAus> its about time they cottonned on to doing that
<Monika> only 1.1% Linux users though :'( I had hoped for like 3%
<ForgeAus> thats if you can believe those stats
<Monika> well, just my website
<ForgeAus> based on what user-agents?
<ForgeAus> I can use IE in wine (ie running linux) ...
<Monika> I did this, too, today, to check what the forum looks like
<Monika> but nobody would do that for surfing
<ForgeAus> lol the second ie there was i.e. as in id est not Internet explorer)
<ForgeAus> I've surfed that way before
<ForgeAus> back when I was new to linux I felt more comfy in that dingy little app... that looked terrible in linux! lol
<Monika> I use this program http://de.pastebin.ca/1736857 for analyzing
<Monika> but it's so slow, I needed like 10 minutes to get the forum to open
<ForgeAus> kde4win doesn't seem to have made much of an impact on windows
<BluesKaj> I tried installing lucid but gdm but can' get past plymouth , I 've heard there are probs with nvidia 6150 onboard 64 bit drivers , is that so ?
<ForgeAus> whats plymouth?
<BluesKaj> it's just page that comes up while OS etc loads
<ForgeAus> BluesKaj: hehe normally your helping me uh as for drivers, being 64-bit could be the issue....
<ForgeAus> oh you mean that formerly progress-bar screen?
<BluesKaj> it's  2 yr old pc that I inherited , maybe <i should just install the x86 version
<ForgeAus> well I can't guarantee that will work either but it seems more... suitable
<ForgeAus> note I said *could* be the issue...
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, well, it used to vista 32 bit , but the processer is 64 bit
<BluesKaj> have
<ForgeAus> hehe I'm using wubi with a notebook like that
<ForgeAus> only 32-bit kubuntu
<BluesKaj> I have lucid on this laptop , and it works great
<ForgeAus> processor is 64-bit (aren't all core2duo's 64-bit?)
<Monika> there no problems with 64 bit Kubuntu anymore
<ForgeAus> same here, quite stable sofar
<Monika> for like 2 years already
<ForgeAus> cept for 2 occasions where it didn't boot but resetting fixed that
<Monika> before that: no Flash, no Opera and stuff
<ForgeAus> flash 64 bit was a big pain
<ForgeAus> took SOO long overall for them to release it
<ForgeAus> not just for linux either
<Monika> 64 bit Windows has driver problems
<Monika> if they don't recompile them, there aren't any ^^
<Monika> all in all Linux was a bit a head with 64 bit
<ForgeAus> good to know
<ForgeAus> linux is pretty solid one way or another
<Monika> but the advance in 64 bit should have brought us world leadership: http://catb.org/~esr/writings/world-domination/world-domination-201.html
<Monika> didn't work out :'(
<ForgeAus> you should know better than to put all your trust in theory
<ForgeAus> look at more's law!
<ForgeAus> how silly!
<Monika> that capacity doubles in 1.5 years?
<Monika> isn't it still true?
<ForgeAus> something like that
<harjot> how do i have like virtual desktops
<harjot> Ive got the thing
<harjot> the normal way
<ForgeAus> well if it is, not because of any universal law, its because hardware manufacturers are taking that as their target!
<harjot> but i want the windows to disappear unless the virtual desktop is there
<ForgeAus> harjot I don't understand
<harjot> i want everything to disappear unless the virtual desktop is open
<harjot> like a mac
<Monika> ForgeAus do you know the article?
<ForgeAus> no
<Monika> he shows how everything changed from 8 to 16 and from 16 to 32 bits
<Monika> it sounds all very logical
<ForgeAus> but?
<Monika> nothing but
<Monika> we did not succeed
<harjot> is there a way to make virtual desktops work more like a mac
<Monika> how do they work on Mac?
<ForgeAus> harjot spaces?
<harjot> everytihng goes away including stuff on the taskbar
<ForgeAus> just add desktops and switch to the desktop
<harjot> yeah but the stuff on the taskbar doesnt go
<ForgeAus> you can configure if taskbar shows them or not
<harjot> really?
<ForgeAus> rightlcikc the taskbar and select the option
<harjot> let me check
<ForgeAus> yes really
<ForgeAus> (should be able to anyway)
<ForgeAus> if not try smoothtask isntead of the normal task manager
<ForgeAus> (kinda like a deluxe vers anyway)
<harjot> ForgeAus: i cant hide them'
<ForgeAus> hmmm....
<ForgeAus> unfortunately I'm stuck in LXDE right now
<ForgeAus> brb...
<Monika> you just want to autohide it?
<Monika> click on the nut symbol at the side
<Monika> then on further settings
<Monika> then switch to hiding automatically
<Dyrcona> I think he wants the applications to disappear from the panel when he changes virtual desktops.
<harjot> im trying to make them hide if their not on the current desktop
<harjot> yeah
<ForgeAus> Drycona theres definitely that option somewhere
<ForgeAus> I remember seeing it
<ForgeAus> if the normal taskbar doesn't have it, then smoothtask does or its an option somewhere else
<ForgeAus> yes ok harjot, click the "cashew" at the end of the taskbar
<harjot> im not on kde4
<harjot> im on kde3
<ForgeAus> remove your task manager plasmoid (the part of the taskbar that actually shows running apps, it should show a 4-pointed arrow over it)
<ForgeAus> oh...
<harjot> im on kde3
<ForgeAus> uh, not sure how to do it in KDE3
<CartoonCat> What is the best way to rever the graphics driver (DRI R300) back a revision or two, or even back to what is used in 9.10?
<harjot> Its not built in it seems
<ForgeAus> I guess not
<ForgeAus> never really noticed that
<Monika> KDE 3 o.o
<Monika> but there it was possible, too
<Monika> you could even have buttons on the right and left to hide manually
<ForgeAus> possbily but I have no idea where
<Monika> but auto-hide was possible, too
<Monika> oh sorry, didn't read everything
<ForgeAus> no Monika not autohide
<Monika> on KDE 3, right-click on the taskbar
<Monika> there is a checkmark for this
<ForgeAus> that just makes the whole bar vanish
<Monika> for either showing all apps
<Monika> or only from current desktop
<ForgeAus> he wasn't only the running tasks from other desktops to be hidden
<harjot> where?
<Monika> wait a sec, I look in my old slides
<Monika> I used to mention this in my talks
<ForgeAus> kewl ...
<Monika> because I found the default setting so annoying
<ForgeAus> smoothtask in kde4 has that very option , I wouldnt' be suprised if KDE3 has it I just didn't know where
<Monika> it was right there
<ForgeAus> harjot what version of kubuntu do you have?
 * Dyrcona would like to replace panel with something more like the Mac OS X dock, but that's for another day.
<harjot> kubuntu 8.04
<ForgeAus> thats like hardy or something?
<harjot> hardy
<ForgeAus> Dyrcona, its ok for Gnome to use docky but very few kde alternatives
<harjot> so any idea for doing what i said
<ForgeAus> without installing lot of gnome bits
<Monika> harjot: right-click -> "adjust control bar" -> "adjust window bar" -> remove the [x] for "show windows of all desktops"
<Monika> might not be the exact text, I am translating this from German to English
<ForgeAus> (more bits of gnome than the dockbar app itself takes anyway)
<harjot> tight click wherE?
<Monika> on the task bar
<Monika> in a free area
<ForgeAus> Monika its probably panel or taskmanager isntead of control bar... and window bar
<Monika> when you have too many windows open it is hard
<ForgeAus> uh if your showing the grippies you can click on the uparrow at the start of the taskbar to do the same as rightclicking it I think
<ForgeAus> (in KDE3)
<harjot> i cant find adjust control bar
<Monika> might be panel
<ForgeAus> it won't be called that, but what does show up in that list?
<ForgeAus> (this is going to go to kcontrol I Can see that happening
<ForgeAus> )
<Hazamonzo> Folks. Why would my xorg eat 25% of my CPU from time to time for no reason at all?
<Hazamonzo> It happens every couple of hours and lasts about 5 minutes. Very annoying
<Hazamonzo> Is there some kind of process thats happening on kubunut 10.04?
<ForgeAus> well Hazamonzo I'm certain it has a reason....
<ForgeAus> I just don't know what that reason is!
<ForgeAus> (nepomuk or akondai doing some background indexing or something perhaps?)
 * ForgeAus shrugs I can only speculate...
<Hazamonzo> ForgeAus: Well the thing is i check the processes and its just xorg
<Hazamonzo> consuming the 25% that is
<Hazamonzo> nepomuk i sstopped from running a little while back
<ForgeAus> so what happens if you say use fluxbox instead does xorg still do that?
<Hazamonzo> I think it has something to do with the fact my ATI drivers blow chunks
<ForgeAus> yeah possibly
<Hazamonzo> ForgeAus: Im afraid im not familiar with Fluxbox
<ForgeAus> its an alternative window manager
<Hazamonzo> oh, interesting
<ForgeAus> very lightweight, but you don't get the functionality out of it you do KDE of course
<Hazamonzo> i guess it choose it when i log in right?
<ForgeAus> yeah the down arrow in the login screen for lucid
<ForgeAus> thers usually some kdm control that gives you a menu in earlier verstions
<Hazamonzo> yeah i think ive installed other... window managers in the past
<Hazamonzo> a very basic looking one
<Hazamonzo> Can't remember the name though
<ForgeAus> they're generally a matter of preference, imho KDE (which kubuntu is based on) is the best...
<ForgeAus> but for diagnostic purposes something life fluxbox might be useful with your particular question
<ForgeAus> (I don't expect you to stay there btw)
<Hazamonzo> ForgeAus: Sure i agree. Just with my ATI driver didn't suck :(
<Hazamonzo> Sure
<ForgeAus> well I Can't help you with your hardware choices there
<Hazamonzo> Yeah i used to run a Nvidia card. I was a silly bugger to go AIT this time
<Hazamonzo> *ATI
<ForgeAus> note if you wanted to use fluxbox (openbox, blackbox, LXDE or IceWM or something light, you need to apt-get it or use kpackagekit)
<ForgeAus> Nvidia is also proprietary drivers for Linux
<Hazamonzo> ForgeAus: Sure that isn't a problem.
<ForgeAus> not much different
<Hazamonzo> ForgeAus: Yeah they just seem to work ALOT better
<Hazamonzo> Ive tried the radeon and FGLRX driver with no luck (good performance and composition)
<Hazamonzo> But i don't think it makes a whole lot of different at the moment. I can see my screen so i can work. All i can ask for i guess :)
<Hazamonzo> Just when this xorg starts eating my CPU for no apparent reason its a little annoying...
<Hazamonzo> </rant>
<avihay_farm> xorg or ntop?
<Hazamonzo> avihay_farm: Well looking at the system activity moniter it looks like xorg
<Twey> But that's tricky, because lots of things can cause X.org to lots of resources when it's they that are the real problem
<ForgeAus> gnome's software centre is also based of packagekit right?
<Hazamonzo> Twey: I see...
<Hazamonzo> Twey: Any way i can narrow it down?
<Twey> Not that I know o
<Twey> Not that I know of, other than killing things and waiting for it to stop
<Hazamonzo> ugh... i don't mind when little things don't work with ubuntu but this is getting increasingly difficult to use at all
<Hazamonzo> Twey: Heheh, dangerous
<Twey> Well, it's usually something fairly obvious, like your browser or DE
<julio-PE> my splash screen is freeze at the third icon... i can't login into KDE :( i'm here because Fluxbox... what i do that causes this problem? the only thing i remember was yesterday when i install and purge paman=PulseAudio Manager, someone can help?
<LuisJa> Hello people can you help me make my sda3 partition than contains my home the sda1 home
<razed1> guys, in order to log in to my work box (Windows 7), i have to specify a TS Gateway Server in the Windows RDP client... can anyone help me set up KRDC to do this so i don't have to use Windows at home?
<LuisJa> Hello people can you help me make my sda3 partition than contains my home the sda1 home
<LuisJa> Hello people can you help me make my sda3 partition than contains my home the sda1 home, i just make a fresh install and i dont remember the steps
<Monika> repeating isn't all that helpful
<Monika> but fixing the spelling errors so that it makes more sense might help
<Monika> I can guess than is that
<Monika> but I still don't understand the question fully
<Monika> how are your partitions now and what do you want to achieve?
<dErzOnk> is there a programm to minimize any programm into "info-area/Benachrichtigungsbereich" at taskbar - like in Windows?
<razed1> i'm reading very recent posts on linux-questions.org that seem to indicate that linux has no TS Gateway support... that's disappointing...
<Gecko> Hey, KDE seems to forget my dual monitor setup every time I reboot. Is there any way to fix this?
<Monika> are you running KRandRTray?
<Monika> leaving it running should store the setting
<Monika> but since the Upgrade to Kubuntu 4.4 it's not working anymore for me -.-
<Monika> forgets now every time anyway
<Monika> 10.04 I mean
<Monika> I know have a script on my desktop with this line "xrandr --output DVI-0 --auto && xrandr --output DVI-0 --left-of VGA-0" (don't copy, you need to adjust it for your monitors!)
<Monika> s/know/now
<Monika> and click on it after reboot or restart of X server
<gosevo> HI all
<ForgeAus> Monika 2k3 was when IE (on Tasman) for Macintosh was discontinued
<ForgeAus> but interestingly the Tasman engine continued on
<Monika> what is it used for?
<ForgeAus> it just wasn't in microsoft software I take it
<ForgeAus> will get back to you once I know
<gosevo> problems Opengl with Nvidia 9600 GT KUBUNTU 10.04
<ForgeAus> oh wait I lied, didn't expect this one
<ForgeAus> MSN for MacOSX and OFfice 2k4 also use tasman engine
<ForgeAus> (both microsoft products)
<Monika> gotta go to bed
<Monika> gn8
<Rondo> hi I'm new to kubuntu and have some dummy questions, such as: hotkey to invoke system monitor? or way to establish keyboard shortcuts?
<Monika> Ctrl+Esc
<Rondo> Monica: sweet thanks
<Monika> K -> System Settings, there are also keyboard short cuts, you will see it
<Monika> or right click on an icon or anything
<Monika> you can always set something
<Monika> but now I gotta go
<Rondo> Monika: well that answers that thanks a lot
<dErzOnk> When i use Firefox and write there  theres a spelling check in english where can i change it to german (and english) - or switch it off?
<harjot> how do i hide everything on one virtual desktop, including the desktop itself
<Rondo> hi can anybody tell me how to disable (permanently) screensaver?
<Mamarok> Rondo: System Settings -> Desktop -> Screen Saver
<Rondo> Mamarok: yes i did that but it won't seem to stick. I'd like to uninstall screensaver
<Rondo> I don't need it at all, my monitor has its own
<Mamarok> Rondo: then remove the *screensaver packages
<Mamarok> but you might check the Power Management first, in the advanced settings of the system Settings
<Mamarok> might be that it triggers the screensaver
<Rondo> Mamarok: thanks i'll try that. I'm still learning the many uses of the *
<Mamarok> I did set one that doesn't kick in
<dErzOnk> is there a programm to minimize any programm into "info-area/Benachrichtigungsbereich" at taskbar - like in Windows?
<Rondo> Mamarok: yes I dsabled power management from startup so it's not that. I greatly appreciate the ability to simply remove things that you don't like
<Rondo> lighter, faster, better!
<Luija1006> Hello people please I need help: Kate is having error opening .js greasemonkey scripts: when I click edit with greasemonkey this error windows appears http://i39.tinypic.com/24msuna.png , but in 9.10 kate opened the greasemonkey scripts perfectly, whats going on?
<oxymoron> Hello guys I am on my girls computer and need help with graphics on a SiS 671MX where I cannot change resolution higher than 800x600 and plymouth shows flimmer and ant wars on bootup, the desktop effects doesnt work turning on
<oxymoron> Hello guys I am on my girls computer and need help with graphics on a SiS 671MX where I cannot change resolution higher than 800x600 and plymouth shows flimmer and ant wars on bootup, the desktop effects doesnt work turning on
<Rondo> oxymoron: a)is that an ATI or nVidia card? b)desktop effects don't do anything useful, you're better off without them IMO
<oxymoron> Rondo: a) None of them ... its Silicon Integrated chipset on a laptop 671MX b) Maybe so, but still
<Rondo> oxymoron: menu -> system -> hardware drivers. nice applet to diagnose what is the best driver for your hardware and fetch it for you
<Luija1006> Hello people please I need help: Kate is having error opening .js greasemonkey scripts: when I click edit with greasemonkey this error windows appears http://i39.tinypic.com/24msuna.png , but in 9.10 kate opened the greasemonkey scripts perfectly, whats going on?
<oxymoron> Rondo: Yeah I know, but Jockey doesnt find anything for SiS ... only proprietary drivers for nvidia and ATI *sigh* ...
<Rondo> oxymoron: I'm guessing you're dealing with a laptop, huh?
<xok> hello...
<xok> I am having problems installing kubuntu over NFS..
<dErzOnk> oxymoron: u read this? http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9280827
<xok> does anyone know why I get message:
<xok> "Please provide a name for this Disc, such as 'Debian 5.0.3 Disk 1' : " when I try to install kubuntu over NFS?..
<oxymoron> Rondo: Yes and its really annoying to not being able to fix my girls computer bcause Winblows didnt wokr properly and now Linux
<xok> and it stucks right there...
<xok> doesn't do anything, I'm not even able to type anything...
<Rondo> oxymoron: if an onboard laptop video chip is what you're working with I can guarantee desktop effects will not help performance
<oxymoron> dErzOnk: Yeah probably and last time using ubuntuforums raphics crashed
<oxymoron> *graphics
<xok> ALT+ENTER shows the kubuntu logo loading, but it doesn't really load...
<xok> anyone please?..
<dErzOnk> oxymoron: sorry i ain't have a clue - i'm just fucking new into linux :(
<Rondo> oxymoron: sorry I don't know SiS chip issues. you could google forums for "Dell 12345" for example to find particulars of that machine
<oxymoron> Rondo: Neither do I, hats why I ask here ...
<Rondo> oxymoron: but you can find make and model of that laptop, right?
<dErzOnk> how do you guys always put the name to who you answer in? Or do you type it or copy/past ?
<xok> dErzOnk, first letter then ALT..
<xok> sorry..
<xok> TAB.. :-D
<Mamarok> Luija1006: try opening it with another editor like nano?
<dErzOnk> xok, thanks!
<xok> dErzOnk, TAB...
<dErzOnk> ;)
<xok> dErzOnk, yw.. ;-)
<Mamarok> oxymoron: SiS graphic cards have very poor Linux support, don't get too many hopes on these
<xok> has anyone tried kubuntu installation over NFS?...
<xok> I'm stuck here.. ;-(
<Rondo> oxymoron: try this: click on the orange yin-yang in the corner, click add widget, scroll right and get the System Monitor that looks like a green pci board with a blue "i"
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Oh crap, I just want higher resolution than 800x600 for my girl
<Mamarok> xok: very bad idea, you should use ext4
<Rondo> oxymoron: that widget lays out all the particulars of you hardware. can make your googling easier
<xok> Mamarok, thanks for response, but are you sure you know what problem I have?..
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Then I thought suprgeeks on Linux always fix OLD things and integrate things....
<Mamarok> oxymoron: try goolging if you can find sloething, but I have very little hopes, I even never managed to isntall a Linux distribution on an older laptop of mine because of such a card
<dErzOnk> Anyone familiar with KTorrent? i have stuck torrent and wtf - it say 1,2 of 1,2 GB but 96,5% - is there a info about reamaining MB?
<Mamarok> oxymoron: if they have no documented drivers and nobody reverse engeneered one, change is close to 0
<maco> oxymoron: thing about graphics drivers is that some of the more generic ones will only do whatever resolutions the card has programmed into its firmware. when you get higher res on windows its because those drivers are overriding it
<Mamarok> cahnce*
<oxymoron> Mamarok: All things works except resolution
<Mamarok> chance
<Rondo> it is good to fix old things, but if source is not open, reverse engineering is involved. nVidia cards are best for linux because nVidia is cooperative
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Wel and then plymouth which make m girl think its wrong on hrer computer but the deal is crappy Sis graphics support in linux. Last time I crashed the system when installing drivers manually and it didt even bot
<Mamarok> oxymoron: I'm sorry, I can't really help with that, you could try explaining what a close source driver ist
<Mamarok> closed*
<oxymoron> maco: How to override it then? In windows its able to use 1280x1024
 * maco highly recommends Intel graphics (except Poulsbo, though even they work decently despite intel ceasing development on their drivers)
<maco> oxymoron: fix the driver?
<Luija1006> Mamarok: luis@Acer:~/.mozilla/firefox/viyfxqf2.default/gm_scripts/lockerz_unplayd$ kate lockerz_unplayd.user.js
<Luija1006> Mamarok: pretty pretty rare
<Luija1006> Mamarok: it opens the .js without any problem
<Luija1006> but the greasemonkey kate doesnt... Mamarok
<Rondo> yeah Intel video chips are good too in my experience
<maco> oxymoron: SiS makes drivers capable of overriding the built-in modes for windows only. so if you want that on linux, youd need to fix the driver
<oxymoron> Rondo: nVidia isnt good on Linux, but best working though ... which is quite funny :D
<oxymoron> maco: Fix the driver?
<Mamarok> Luija1006: I don't understand your first two lines at all
<maco> oxymoron: yes. as in download the sis driver for Xorg, and brush up your C programming skills, and well...have at
<oxymoron> maco: Well it musT be any drivers out of the box out there on the net somewhere? :S
<Mamarok> but since you can open it with nano, you can edit it with that, and please file a bug against kate
<Rondo> oxymoron: maybe proprietary but workable.
<xok> any kubuntu GURUs here?.. :-D
<Mamarok> xok: several
<xok> I'm stuck in loading kubuntu from NFS..
<maco> oxymoron: if nobody's written the code yet theres not much to do. however, have you tried usint cvt to generate a new modeline and xrandr to set it? possibly X just isnt detecting the available resolution for the monitor? that happens sometimes...
<Mamarok> xok: did you read what I said above?
<oxymoron> maco: I tested googleing and found some kind of support for xorg but not working proerly
<Mamarok> that is not matter of finding a GURU, it is a very bad idea
<Rondo> oxymoron: what is the make and model of the lappy?
<xok> Mamarok, yes, I did, but you've said nothing interesting to me, sorry.. ;-(
<maco> oxymoron: obviously there's some support if you see anything at all, even 800x600
<Mamarok> xok: I am sorry if you are not interested in learning that ntfs is not a decent filesystem to install Linux on it
<maco> oxymoron: im saying that sometimes X doesnt detect all available resolutions in which case you can inform it of more resolutions using "cvt" and "xrandr"
<maco> oxymoron: and it /might/ work
<xok> Mamarok, wrong answer.. ;-)
<oxymoron> maco: Uhm I am not a supergeek you know xD I am asking for hep here nto how to progrmming my own driver XD
<maco> oxymoron: if it doesnt though, you need to find someone who can fix the driver
<Mamarok> xok: not at all
<maco> oxymoron: cvt & xrandr arent programming
<xok> Mamarok, I've never said I want to install it on NTFS, I said I want to install it OVER NFS...
<oxymoron> Rondo: Uhm Advent something
<maco> oxymoron: xrandr is for configuring X
<xok> which mean installing the kubuntu system over Network FileSystem.. :-)
<maco> oxymoron: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Mamarok> xok: good advice: don't, mae a boot partition in ext3 or ext4, you can still use NTFS for /home
<xok> means*
<maco> Mamarok: not NTFS
<maco> Mamarok: NFS
<xok> Mamarok, you're on the wrong side man.. :-D
<maco> xok: woman
<xok> oh, sorry...
<xok> :-)
<Mamarok> xok: yeah, misread that one, sorry
<Rondo> oxymoron: look underneath and maybe in the battery case to find make and model for certain. likely someone else has already dealt with same issues
<xok> my appologies...
<xok> :-)
<Mamarok> xok: no worries
<xok> Mamarok, not a problem... ;-)
<maco> Rondo: the graphics card model is a bit more useful than the computer model usually
<xok> Mamarok, so, anything about NFS?..
<Mamarok> xok: check that maybe? -> http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/
<oxymoron> maco: http://pastebin.com/dP5UB0ge
<Rondo> maco: I know what you mean, but often laptop owners do not know the model of their onboard chip and go to forums for the laptop itself. I have found answers for my inspiron 2650 this way
<xok> Mamarok, my NFS works perfectly...
<maco> oxymoron: read the link i posted... it tells you how to add more to that list
<xok> it's kubuntu that has problems, not NFS actually.. :-P
<maco> xok: are you using network manager?
<oxymoron> maco: Thanks :) WIl look into it
<xok> what for or where?...
<maco> xok: because nm doesnt connect til after you login so if youre trying to load /home over NFS youre gonna have a problem
<maco> xok: be sure to use /etc/network/interfaces instead if you want your interfaces configured before login
<xok> maco, I'm going to load the whole system over nfs, the filesystem gets mounted as /cdrom/
<maco> oh my O_O
<xok> I'm going to install kubuntu over network..
<xok> I've done everything needed...
<Mamarok> xok: maybe this one? http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/1021
<xok> the kubuntu LiveCD gets partially loaded..
<xok> but stucks saying "Please provide a name for this Disc blahblahblah"..
<xok> Mamarok, will try, thanks..:-)
<xok> Mamarok, thanks, but that's not what I want...
<Mamarok> well, it is a generic instruction, replace Slackware with Kubuntu
<xok> Mamarok, the server (NFS is running on) is actually the slackware box...
<xok> but it has no problems at all...
<xok> problems I've encountered are only with kubuntu...
<xok> ubuntu LiveCD for example loads perfectly..
<xok> works just fine..
<xok> have done almost the same for kubuntu, but it stucks saying we need to name the disc...
<xok> but I can't even type anything there..
<Mamarok> of course not, it's not writeable...
<Mamarok> tried with an USB stick?
<xok> pressing ALT+ENTER shows kubuntu logo trying to load something but stucks there, then ESC shows the text messages again saying "Please provide blahblahblah"...
<xok> Mamarok, :-)
<xok> Mamarok, I really appreciate you are trying to help me, but this is not the case you can help I guess.. ;-(
<Mamarok> yeah, not my day
<xok> it may turn to you, don't say it's not yours.. ;-)
#kubuntu 2010-05-18
<xok> DAMN... ;-D
<xok> I've found the solution.. :-D
<xok> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot
<xok> at the bottom.. :-D
<xok> exactly my problem described.. :-D
<xok> thank you all.. :-)
<Luija1006> I got this error when I try to print: Open office "error while printing", the error started when I upgraded some packages, because before the upgrade every print was fine, solution?
<xok> wow, solution worked perfectly.. :-D
 * xok is very, very happy... :-)
<oxymoron> maco:   --addmode <output> <name> how to know which output, I have manually added new resolution now but need to know output
 * genii sips
<oxymoron> maco:  "xrandr --addmode <output> <name>" how to know which output, I have manually added new resolution now but need to know output
<oxymoron> genii:  :P
<maco> oxymoron: when you type "xrandr" it tells you teh name
<oxymoron> maco: Not the name, the output?
<maco> "default"
<maco> (on my computer it's LVDS1 while the VGA is VGA1)
<oxymoron> maco: so output should be default?
<maco> yes according to your pastebin
<oxymoron> maco: cvt and xrndr doesnt seem to work.
<maco> oxymoron: then the driver's not good enough. oh well.
<maco> theres really not much that you can do if youre not a reverse engineer & programmer
<maco> well except find someone that is, and bribe them
<oxymoron> maco: It works adding the resolution but nothing happens when choosing it in systemsettings
<maco> then the driver doesnt support it
<maco> you're stuck. it needs a change to the code
<oxymoron> maco: Well I am sort of a programmer, but not really ...
<oxymoron> maco: Google is my best frind hopefull I guess ...
<cannonfodder> hey you guys....is there an online lookup of a websites traffic?   something along the lines of the whois directories but i want to see a certain web sites traffic
<maco> there's really not a whole lot google (the search engine) can for code-not-written though. google (the company) could of course hire people to write code but glwt
<maco> cannonfodder: nope
<null___> HOWTO: Add the Medibuntu Repository and GPG Key on kubuntu 10.04
<maco> null___: follow the exact same instructions as you find on medibuntu.org for every other version of ubuntu?
<Luija1006_> where does firefox stores its extensions?
<maco> Luija1006_: ~/.mozilla/firefox/{BLAH}.default/extensions/
<maco> Luija1006_: where {BLAH} is a weird mix of letters and numbers
<maco> (varies from system to system)
<Luija1006_> Hello people please I need help: Kate is having error opening .js greasemonkey scripts: when I click edit with greasemonkey this error windows appears http://i39.tinypic.com/24msuna.png , but in 9.10 kate opened the greasemonkey scripts perfectly, whats going on?
 * xok has finished installing KUBUNTU over the network with NFS.. :-)
<Luija1006> People where is Kate located?
<oxymoron> maco: http://pastebin.com/Yx1kcNm2 xorg log file ....
<xok> Luija1006, "which kate"
<RSA> what is kubuntu from ubuntu?
<Mamarok> !kubuntu | RSA
<ubottu> RSA: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<razed1> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<RSA> oh ok and if i ask question about dbus, does that refer to kubuntu or ubuntu or both?
<Mamarok> both
<Mamarok> dbus is a freedesktop.org standard
<RSA> oh ok
<RSA> yeah i had that problem, its called dbus
<razed1> huh... wouldn't installing both KDE and Gnome be somewhat resource intensive, not to mention redundant?
<razed1> i mean i know they have different software sets, but i don't really see one having much of an advantage over the other
<Mamarok> razed1: completely installing both might be needed on a computer used by different users who use different desktops
<razed1> aha! good call
<RSA> how do i enable dbus?
<Mamarok> else one can just install separate apss, they don't need the full desktop, only the libraries
<razed1> i was thinking in terms of a single user
<Mamarok> RSA: it should be enabled by default. What exactly is your problem?  A bit more details of the context might be needed
<RSA> I was testing the function, i test a lot to learn from it, so i switched the function off, and than system went to shut down, cant use the keyboard at start up of the interface now, how do i activate dbus?
 * DarthFrog slyly notes that RSA might learn even more if he solves this one on his own. :-)
<RSA> oh ok
<RSA> how do i do that, on the internet you mean?
<DarthFrog> razed1: What resources are you concerned about by having GNOME and KDE side by side?  Only one runs at a time in a single user system, so the only resource consumed will be disk space.
<DarthFrog> RSA: I don't know now to solve your problem.  It was just a smartass comment on my part. :-)
<RSA> Really?
<RSA> Well than you must be so smart ass by now.
<DarthFrog> Or better! :-)
<Mamarok> DarthFrog and RSA: please, this is a support channel...
<RSA> Well, you seem to look for something, keep looking.
<f3n2x> hi guys, does anyone know why kwin is so slow and unresponsive with the restricted nvidia driver?
<Mamarok> RSA: how did you switch it off, killed the daemon?
<f3n2x> it runs smooth for about 10 seconds and then starts slowing down
<f3n2x> nobody got an idea what could be the cause?
<amason__> f3n2x: i am unfortunately running the nvidia drivers here without issue
<Mamarok> unfortunately?
<amason__> i would prefer not to be, but i'm at work and don't have choice.
<amason__> no KMS
<amason__> no xrandr
<Mamarok> I don't get it, why is something running well unfortunate?
<amason__>  its a pain in the backside when i undock / dock
<amason__> i have to manually configure the video displays
<amason__> as i have dual head when docked
<amason__> with my intel chipset ( which also ran perfectly ) i had a small script to set the desktop to dual head when i docked
<amason__> and back when i undocked
<amason__> and when i plugged in a projector it just worked
<f3n2x> does your vsync work?
<amason__> yes as far as i know
<amason__> i don't get any tearing
<f3n2x> it's strange
<f3n2x> i got tearing but only at the top of the screen
<amason__> Mamarok: i also don't think nvidia is supporting the newer versions of X so whilst i'm on kubuntu its fine but if i wanted to switch to another distro i would be sol.
<f3n2x> if i disable vsync theres tearing all over the place
<amason__> f3n2x: do you have the issue with gnome or xfce?
<f3n2x> no its just kwin
<amason__> rather xfwm4 or compiz
<amason__> ah ok
<f3n2x> if i switch to compiz in kde its smooth
<amason__> does it go away if compositing is disabled ?
<f3n2x> if compositing is disabled its even worse :(
<f3n2x> then it's like singlebuffering with bufferclears every few seconds
<f3n2x> but i guess thats a different issue
<amason__> f3n2x: your running lucid ?
<amason__> with the nvidia driivers from the ubuntu repos ?
<f3n2x> it's been like that since 4.2 or so
<f3n2x> yes lucid
<f3n2x> with the driver from the restricted drivers manager
<amason__> does it also happen with nuevo (however you spell it ) drivers ?
<f3n2x> iirc no
<Luija1006> Hello people how I can install my language: Spanish, Panama to the system? (I dont see it in the lists, but if you install with a Live CD choosing english it will appear, but this time I instaled from a English Live CD)
<amason__> f3n2x: i guess file a bug with nvidia, not sure how you would go about doing that though..
<hannah> Is it possible gemerate xorg.conf file with xserver running
<Typos_King> hannah:    I'd prefer not to :)
<Luija1006> Hello people how I can install my language: Spanish, Panama to the system? (I dont see it in the lists, but if you install with a Live CD choosing english it will appear, but this time I instaled from a English Live CD)
<Typos_King> I guess you can make/paste your own, wont' be used till xserver restart though
<Luija1006> choosing spanish*
<Typos_King> Luija1006:    maybe you'll just need to reinstall, and choose 'spanish' this time around :)
<amason__> hannah: i don't think so.
<boby> help?
<Luija1006> Typos_King: -_-
<Luija1006> I need to install the language packages, you know how to do it?
<Typos_King> Luija1006:   I don't think you can switch languages once the installation is through
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> you 'think' you need to install the language packages, yes, not sure if that's how that works, I can is what you 'think' it does
<Typos_King> s/I can/I can see/
<Luija1006> If you click install another language, spanish España is in the list, but no spanish panama, it appears when you install an live cd with spanish, no other way to install it?
<Mamarok> Typos_King: of course you can
<darkdelusions> Can anyone tell me why nvidia-setting will not save my xorg for my dual monitors I keep getting the error Failed to phrase existing X config
<darkdelusions> I ran it under kdesu
<Mamarok> Luija1006: start the package installer and search for the language you are looking for, those should be all in the repos
<amason__> darkdelusions: try #nvidia
<boby> after clean install of kubuntu 10.04 it freezes on spash screen. I enter console and run apt-get update, upgrade and dist-upgrade. Now it keeps showing me login screen no matter how menz times I eneter my user and pass
<amason__> darkdelusions: they would probably have the best idea.
<Mamarok> boby: do you know how to run a console in command line?
<Typos_King> Mamarok:    ... I see
<boby> yes
<hannah> Typos_King: I need to do it because turning off xserver then computer crashes ...
<boby> i enter to x from konsole with startx
<Mamarok> boby: then go to the TTY1, and move your $HOME/.kde/ folder elsewhere, then back to TTY 7 and try again
<darkdelusions> amason__: meh the power of google is faster :) just wante to see if anyone know off the top of there head
<Typos_King> hannah:    what makes you think a xorg.conf file will give fix it?
<hannah> Mamarok: Do you know whre to find source code of default xserver xorg confi file?
<Typos_King> hannah:    I mean, do you know why is crashing?
<Mamarok> boby: no, you go to TTY with Ctrl+AltQF1
<Mamarok> -Q
<boby> Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<Mamarok> yes
<boby> and move my home folder
<Mamarok> no need to kill X or startx
<boby> *my kde folder
<amason__> darkdelusions: google is usually faster
<hannah> Typos_King: Because I applied a manual Sis 671 driver and need to force xserver use it and it crashes as in ant war and you cant see anything on the screen
<Mamarok> boby: yes, your .kde folder
<hannah> Typos_King: cannot geerate xorg.conf and cant find default
<Mamarok> bedtime, good night everyone
<Luija1006> Mamarok: Thanks, my language is now installed :)
<Mamarok> Luija1006: you can switch languages in SystemSettings -> Region & Language
<Luija1006> yeah I know I did that, thanks
<Mamarok> as well as switching the keyboard
<alket1> I am using Ubuntu for 3 years and never looked back, now I have spare time and want to try Kubuntu, what is major differnece except KDE ?
<amason__> alket1: nothing afaik
<alket1> thank you amason__
<Mamarok> !kubuntu | alket1
<ubottu> alket1: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Mamarok> amason__: there is a difference
<amason__> Mamarok:  there is ?
<amason__> what is different outside of the DE ?
<amason__> from X to the kernel I thought it was all the same save for the splash screen?
<Typos_King_> alket1:    difference being, ahe... just different window manager and desktop manager :)
<alket1> ok thank you
<Typos_King_> alket1:    kubuntu uses kde by default for both, and kde is more a so-called 'eye-candy' than others
<Mamarok> amason__: so a different desktop is not a difference?
<alket1> but Gnome can be eye-candy too
<alket1> i like 10.04 default design in Ubuntu
<amason__> Mamarok: if you have a look at whatn alket1 said "what is major differnece except KDE "
<amason__> he/she was already aware the desktop was different
<Mamarok> amason__: well, the initial question was if there was a difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu and you said no
<amason__> no
<Mamarok> read again
<amason__> it wasn't
<amason__> i think you should read again
<alket1> ok i got let drop it, so my final question is NetWork manager
<Mamarok> oh, I missed the two last words :)
<alket1> is it same ?
<Mamarok> no
<Mamarok> since the network manager is part of the desktop
<alket1> ok thank you all
<alket1> bye
<amason__> it is the same
<Mamarok> amason__: not here
<amason__> Mamarok: nm-applet is made by network manager guys but its not part of network manager
<Mamarok> amason__: I don't talk about the applet
<amason__> then its the same
<Typos_King_> alket1:  yes , indeed, kde can be more GUIsh per se than gnome, I prefer it because I use most kde apps, as I find them more practical and useful, than gnome's, I use a few gnome ones
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<Mamarok> Typos_King_: he has left already
<Typos_King_> I noticed, yeah
<Mamarok> amason__: have a look at the gonme network manager and then compare, it is not
<Mamarok> gnome*
 * Mamarok needs sleep
<amason__> ok ,disregard the desktop
<amason__> everything else is the same
<amason__> from X down to the kernel
<amason__> the same
<Mamarok> now I agree
<amason__> he/she specifically said "except KDE"
<amason__> so excepting that KDE is different the rest is the same
<darkdelusions> Is there a way to change my wallpaper on a secondary monitor that I cant seem to find anything on
<acasa1> oi
<acasa1> hi!!!
<Typos_King> allo
<acasa1> fala mano...
<acasa1> tc de onde...
<Typos_King> ahe..
<Typos_King> who?
<Typos_King> !br | acasa1
<ubottu> acasa1: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<acasa1> Ok
<acasa1> by
<conley> Why does alsa put my fraking disabled hd sound as an option in kmix, and even worse, before my dedicated soundcard, so things like firefox output to it instead
<ForgeAus> how do I switch back my default WM to KDE, LXDE stole the default
<jschall> I can't get my mic to capture, I can turn up the mic volume and hear myself on my speakers, but it won't capture in skype or in ventrilo or anything else running in wine. Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller. I don't have pulseaudio.
<ForgeAus> grrr stupid connection dropouts :(
<ckipping> hello?
<ForgeAus> hello?
<ForgeAus> no dropbox in the repos?
<ForgeAus> !info dropbox
<ubottu> Package dropbox does not exist in lucid
<bawww> while we're on the subject, does anyone know you can disable dropbox autosyncing ?
<mase_wk> ForgeAus: isn't dropbox a proprietary application ?
<mase_wk> i don't think that would be in the repos unless it's in the partner repos
<draik> How do I add myself to the new /etc/sudoers file?
<mase_wk> visudo as a user that has sudo or root privs
<draik> mase_wk: There is no /etc/sudoers file. There is now a /etc/sudoers.d/ directory, but no file for me to modify.
<ForgeAus> heheh MacOSX has Dropbox built into finder but I don't know if it does the same thing as the nautilus plugin one does
<mase_wk> draik: so what happens if you run visudo ?
<mase_wk> is this a default install? ie not a vm-template install (debbootstrap etc..)
<draik> mase_wk: Permission Denied. Fresh install
<mase_wk> you need to do it as someone who has root privs
<mase_wk> when you install kubuntu the first user will have sudo privs
<draik> yeah, just realized I didn't type sudo before that. Sorry. Now I have it
<draik> Thank you mase_wk
<mase_wk> k
<mase_wk> np
<draik> How do I set a static IP address on a desktop?
<draik> I have this on a network with 2 other computers and my PS3 (wireless)
<mase_wk> draik: /etc/network/interfaces
<mase_wk> otherwise you can assign a static lease from your router
<mase_wk> based on the mac address
<swapy> draik: use network manager
<ForgeAus> what do I need to share/serve samba?
<mase_wk> ForgeAus: the samba package should provide you with the necessary software
<mase_wk> it should handle the dependancies
<draik> mase_wk: Thanks. I'll try that.
<ForgeAus> but is there any built in KDE gui to config it?
<mase_wk> i don't think there is one built in, smb4k might work. I have never really tried using a gui tool so don't take it as gospel. it could be for client stuff onnly
<draik> mase_wk: What is the syntax for having a static IP address in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<mase_wk> draik: its too long to paste in here but there is a good example in the man page description which you can copy paste. man interfaces will bring up the man page
<rbucks> has anybody had trouble getting wireless on kubuntu with acer aspire one?
<ForgeAus> ahh found it
<ForgeAus> not sure if you need to kdesudo but in advanced system settings theres a samba icon for serving
<ForgeAus> ahh found it
<ForgeAus> not sure if you need to kdesudo but in advanced system settings theres a samba icon for serving
<swapy> quite sad irc
<robert__> hey everyone can someone please tell me how to fix the problem with flashplayer once and for all?
<robert__> anyone online?
<robert__> anyone?
<robert__> beuller?
<draik> robert__: Your question is slightly vague. What issue, specifically? If someone can answer your particular issue, you'll get a response.
<robert__> well basically
<robert__> when i use flash
<robert__> i'll be playing a video
<robert__> and after a few minutes
<robert__> it starts getting choppy
<robert__> and going frame by frame
<robert__> and
<robert__> when i play a flash multiplayer online game
<robert__> i get abou 2 seconds into it
<robert__> and it tells me the framrate is too low
<robert__> i tried configuring the framerate in firefox
<robert__> and it did nothing
<robert__> i've set it to low quality and it doesn't help
<bobby> hello
<bobby> Hey is any one on right now
<Crell> Hi folks.  Random question.  Does the Kubuntu 10.04 Live CD include qtparted?  I thought it did at least in earlier versions, but I'm not finding it on the disk.
<conley> Is there any way to disable mouse accel? Is it dependent on window manager, because I'll switch to gnome or xfce (or something else) if I have to.
<bobby> I'm trying to connect to mid-west USA team irc channel can any one help me
<RobertSaganek> I'm trying to connect to mid-west USA team irc channel can any one help me
<Rondo> I'm having strange problem. desktop cannot connect to internet. kTorrent and admin menu for router, but no IRC or web
<Rondo> so I am connected... but not?
<Rondo> how could ktorrent be working, but not irc or firefox? except that I can use brower to look in router to confirm connection and wan activity
<RobertSaganek> Hello everone
<tsimpson> RobertSaganek: #ubuntu-midwest is probably is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList is the full list
<sobczyk> is it normal that xorg takes up 800MB? (in kde system monitor)
<moetunes> no
<moetunes> uses 3.4mb here
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> how can i force removing a package that has errors on removing, but i know that i don't need it?
<noaXess> i get this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/435342/
<moetunes> noaXess: tried removing it with apt or aptitude?
<eagles0513875> hey guys i need some help asap for some reason apt keeps telling me segmentation fault or a segmentation faulty tree i found something on a forum that fixed it before and now its not working :(
<eagles0513875> RaGNORAK: you manage to get lucid installed on ur 2 tb hdd
<noaXess> moetunes: with dpkg and apt-get
<noaXess> moetunes: and now with aptitude remove/purge.. no way
<moetunes> noaXess: looks like the dpkg script isn't set up right or can't find whatever - I'd look into bugs for that
<moetunes> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<moetunes> or search launchpad
<eagles0513875> anyone have any idea why i keep getting a segmentation fault with apt
<noaXess> moetunes: this package was installed on karmic.. now i have upgraded to lucid..
<moetunes> noaXess: but how did you install it - from a ppa or...
<moetunes> eagles0513875: does   sudo dpkg --configure -a    do anything?
<noaXess> moetunes: hm.. yes.. it was from a ppa.. that is now disabled
<eagles0513875> moetunes: Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<eagles0513875> when i try to install something
<moetunes> eagles0513875: does   sudo dpkg --configure -a    do anything?
<eagles0513875> moetunes: sry irc client crashed
<eagles0513875> what was the last thing you said
<moetunes> eagles0513875: does   sudo dpkg --configure -a    do anything?
<RaGNORAK> well i didnt manage to get my 2tb HDD
<RaGNORAK> :|
<eagles0513875> moetunes: no
<eagles0513875> RaGNORAK: why not
<moetunes> noaXess: never seen anything like   No diversion `any diversion of..   before
<RaGNORAK> little problem with the fundings
<eagles0513875> moetunes: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/80216-apt-get-segmentation-fault.html <----tried doing what was suggested in 3rd post and it worked but now its not working
<eagles0513875> RaGNORAK: in a way its a good thing
<RaGNORAK> planned a trip with my friends instead
<eagles0513875> RaGNORAK: gives them time to get gpt compiled into the kernel
<noaXess> moetunes: ok.. thanks.. bbl
<moetunes> luck
<phoenix__> eagles0513875: did you read this -->http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2008-06/msg01532.html
<eagles0513875> phoenix__: it updates just fine but when it comes to retrieving packages it gives me the error
<phoenix__> eagles0513875: can you paste the output
<eagles0513875> phoenix__: http://pastebin.com/m5ibEBYg
<eagles0513875> that is when trying to install something
<eagles0513875> apt-get update updates fine
<phoenix__> eagles0513875: try this http://www.springenwerk.com/2008/05/speicherzugriffsfehleresen-97.html
<eagles0513875> phoenix__: humm now its workign O_o
<phoenix__> eagles0513875: good
<eagles0513875> phoenix__: tried a different package and it seems to be working O_o
<phoenix__> eagles0513875: did you increase the cache limit
<eagles0513875> phoenix__: no
<phoenix__> eagles0513875: try that if you get the error in future
<eagles0513875> phoenix__: ok
<eagles0513875> hey guys i am having issues with tex-live trying to install it but one of its packages has an unmet dependency which is guile
<eagles0513875> any ideas on how to fix it
<kss> День добрый господа.
<moetunes> !ru | kss
<ubottu> kss: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<moetunes> I hope it is russian...
<kss> moetunes:  yes. it is russian. Sorry iam newb.
<moetunes> kss: not a problem mate :]
<phoenix__> anyone there
<phoenix__> i want to get bass redirection for the creative live 5.1 sound card
<jstar-tw> hi, I got issues with my desktop computer. I thught it was hard disk related, I bought a nwe one and still having prolem
<jstar-tw> like impossible to format the disk with the windows installer, install working with kubuntu but after reboot got 'read error'
<moetunes> might be the cable to the hd ...
<hyp3r> Hy @ all, i have here a strange problem, maybe someone can help me :)
<hyp3r> my problem is the file view on kde, i mean only the structure. i go to a folder and all files inside are displayed black, thats happend only in some applications. krusader and ktorrent shows this error, dolphin works fine (also ls commands show the files correct) any ideas ?
<hyp3r> gtk problems maybe ?
<hyp3r> @jstar-tw is this a extrnal hdd ?
<hyp3r> *external
<jstar-tw> hyp3r: internal SATA2
<hyp3r> hm, have you tryed a other sata cabel ?
<jstar-tw> yep, got nothing to boot in then
<hyp3r> also a different place on mainboard tried ? sata1, sata2, sata3...
<jstar-tw> hyp3r: not that
<jstar-tw> but how could I know if it the HDD, the cable or the motherboard ?
<noaXess> how can i remove a package that was installed from a ppa, but the ppa isn't available now?
<hyp3r> well, you have changed the hdd and you have the problem again, so hdd is fine, after the change the sata cabel you know, the cabel works also fine, last station is the mainboard (sata port corrupt or mainborad corrupt)
<hyp3r> (or ram or cpu ^)
<supinps> hello
<supinps> hi julien
<supinps> helo
<supinps> hello
<rork> hi supinps
<supinps> hi
<supinps> hi rork
<supinps> r u der
<rork> yep, as are many others just reading the channel :)
<rork> !asj
<rork> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<supinps> i am new to irc
<noaXess> how can i remove a package that was installed from a ppa, but the ppa isn't available now?
<rork> np, so were we all once.
<supinps> hello rork, I just launched the application Konversation,,, Is this just like a chat client
<rork> supinps: yes, but for the irc networks only, it's not an instant messenger
<supinps> then what is it
<supinps> if its not IM
<rork> supinps: IRC is a network with channels (chatrooms) and users. Multiple users are connected to one channel. It is possible to private chat with someone but from my point of view the channels are most important. In that it's different from IM's where your contact list is the most important
<supinps> ok thank you
<rork> supinps: maybe I have to correct my definitions though, for messages are sent instantly :)
<supinps> We have so many channels in irc
<supinps> can you tell how to find them
<rork> supinps: currently there are 33261 channels in total, there should be an option to get a list of them but I don't know how to get it using konversation as I'm using another IRC client. If you look for help for certain software or for a certain topic you can look for a channel on the software's website under help or you can just try to join the channel with #topic, where topic is the name of the topic. e.g. #football will (probably) get you in a
<rork>  channel where they talk about football and if you need help with kubuntu you can join #kubuntu (which is the channel you are in now). To join a channel use the command `/join #channel`  (without the `) in the messagebar.
<FloodBotK2> rork: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<supinps> thank you bro
<moetunes> type /list and look in the freenode tab
<supinps> thank you, I found a channel about physics
<sunnydrake_> hi i have problem with ubuntu 10.04 floppy mount.. problem is this version mount floppy only without fstab i need to pass not-default iocharset=utf8 to mount where i can modify default mount for fd0 ???
<moetunes> sunnydrake: tried to unmount it then remount?
<sunnydrake> yep
<moetunes> sunnydrake: you could add a line to fstab for it afaik
<sunnydrake> but it remounts only if not added to fstab.. if i add it to fstab .. mount: /dev/fd0 "not a correct block device"
<ct529> hi guys. I am using 10.04 64 bit
<ct529> I have difficulties with the graphic card
<ct529> it is nvidia quadro 1600 M, with nvidia driver nvidia-current
<sunnydrake> and if not in fstab /dev/fd0 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks) .. it possible some udev/kernel module load?
<ct529> when I try to compile packages which rely on gls I get the error GLX extension missing on server
<ct529> but mesa is properly installed
<ct529> if i run glxinfo, I get segmentation fault
<ct529> and the message Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<sunnydrake> sorry missed udisks line :)
<ct529> anyone with a suggestion?
<sunnydrake> i have smae problems with ati
<Guest12892> ct529:  did you upgrade from 9.10?
<sunnydrake> what i done removed via synaptic all ati dirvers + manually deleted kernel module and then reinstalled via synaptic(you can try jockey too)(
<sunnydrake> yep
<ct529> Guest12892: yes
<ct529> Guest12892: do you think it could be related?
<Guest12892> ct529: i had the same problem, tried many things, but no success.finally done clean install
<ct529> Guest12892: cannot do a clean install
<ct529> Guest12892: there are different headers for glx installed at the same time???????
<ct529> is there a way to discover which package provides which file? that is find the package from the file?
<noaXess> i use wicd in lucid,, how to remove knetworkmanager?
<Luija1006> hello people I need help: After upgrading with Kpackage kit now I cannot print, it tosses and error when printing: "Error while printing", no details are shown, solution?
<sunnydrake> ct529: i found that i had different libGL istalled one from ati and one from mesa it deleted both but this caused me a lot of pia and manual removial of kernel module
<AhmedBH> Hi, anyone knows how do i close evolution mail from windows list from the panel and gets notification of a new incoming mail ?
<Luija1006> hello people I need help: After upgrading with Kpackage kit now I cannot print, it tosses and error when printing: "Error while printing", no details are shown, solution?
<greatwall> jhbhjb
<greatwall> kjh jnhuhuihhkj
<Luija1006> hello people I need help: After upgrading with Kpackage kit now I cannot print, it tosses and error when printing: "Error while printing", no details are shown, solution?
<amichair> where can I read about the various KNR suspend states and their effect on devices and battery?
<Luija1006> hello people I need help: After upgrading with Kpackage kit now I cannot print, it tosses and error when printing: "Error while printing", no details are shown, solution?
<amichair> Luija1006: you've been very pacient... I hope someone comes soon who will be able to help you :-)
<Luija1006> amichair: lol :)
<zahran> help please
<zahran> cannot detect usb hard disk
<tdn> How do I automatically copy files from my CF-card into ~/incoming upon insertion?
<tdn> Luija1006, have a look in the CUPS logs.
<tdn> Luija1006, also try to open the URL http://localhost:631/ in a browser.
<Luija1006> tdn: CUPS logs? also i tried opening the page and it says it has problems loading it
<Luija1006> can't connect
<tdn> Luija1006, open terminal, write: tail -f /var/log/cups/*log
<zahran> help please. cannot detect usb hard disk. ubuntu 9.10
<Riddell> amichair: kubuntu netbook has no special suspend states, it's the same linux build as any other ubuntu version
<amichair> Riddell: I figured as much (other than defaults perhaps) - any idea where I can read about them? I found my netbook drained dead where it should have been suspended, trying to configure it properly
<zahran> help please . cannot detect usb hard disk . ubuntu 9.10
<Riddell> amichair: I don't know of any paticular place, google for linux and acpi
<amichair> Riddell: the search continues :-) Thanks!
<Luija1006> tdn: luis@Acer:~$ tail -f /var/log/cups/*log
<Luija1006> ==> /var/log/cups/access_log <==
<Luija1006> ==> /var/log/cups/error_log <==
<Luija1006> E [17/May/2010:15:23:39 -0500] [cups-driverd] Bad driver information file "/usr/share/cups/drv/sample.drv"!
<Luija1006> E [17/May/2010:15:37:18 -0500] [CGI] Unable to scan "@LOCAL"!
<FloodBotK2> Luija1006: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Luija1006> E [17/May/2010:15:37:26 -0500] [CGI] Avahi connection failed
<Riddell> Luija1006: sounds like it's time to file a bug
<Luija1006> Riddell: orly?
<Unreachable> ..
<asina12> Hi...my laptop came presinstalled with windows xp, is it possible for me to use the recovery cd to create a virtual image of winxp?
<amichair> asina12: many laptops have another little partition on the harddisk with such a recovery image to let u return to the initial state it was shipped with. They also usually come with a utility to burn a backup image to cd/dvd (from within winxp).
<asina12> amichair: thanks, I will check it. So its confirmed that i can't use the recovery cd?
<Torch> asina12: which recovery cd? the windows one that came with your notebook?
<amichair> asina12: no, I'm just saying you probably don't need it because there are simple built-in tools that came with your laptop to do this
<amichair> asina12: I hope I understood your question correctly :-)
<asina12> amichair: well, I can confirm that there is a partition that  I can use to reset to factory default, but i can't find the utility to burn it
<asina12> Torch: hi Torch, the recovery cd is the one that will reinstall windows. There is also another recovery cd that will install the drivers
<noaXess> i use wicd in lucid,, how to remove knetworkmanager?
<asina12> noaXess: have u tried sudo 'apt-get remove plasma-widget-networkmanagement'?
<noaXess> asina12: Package plasma-widget-networkmanagement is not installed, so not removed
<noaXess> asina12: but it's there..??
<asina12> noaXess: what is the output of 'sudo dpkg -S knetworkmanager'?
<Gabb0r> moin
<noaXess> asina12: http://paste.ubuntu.com/435484/
<asina12> noaXess: sorry, try 'sudo dpkg -S $(which knetworkmanager)'...
<noaXess> asina12: network-manager-kde: /usr/bin/knetworkmanager
<noaXess> so remove that package?
<asina12> noaXess: yes, remove 'network-manager-kde'
<noaXess> ok... asina12 thanks..
<asina12> noaXess:ur welcome, noaXess
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> I installed the dropbox package, now my gtk theme is messed up and right clicking into the desktop gives me a gnome dialogue. which I find a tad scary.
<DexterF> what happened here?
<DexterF> (I use an ubuntu9.10/kde3 remix btw)
<kotz> hola alguien habla castellano?
<Mamarok> !es | kotz
<ubottu> kotz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DexterF> *and* "kotz" is the the basic form of the german verb kotzen, meaning "to vomit"
<DexterF> scnr
<Mamarok> DexterF: behave, it's not in all languages
<DexterF> Mamarok: scnr
<Mamarok> DexterF: you should, this is a support channel and it definitely doesn't belong here
<DexterF> ok, support question: where does kubuntu store gtk theme and icon settings?
<DexterF> kotz: sorry mate :)
<noaXess> what about java in lucid? i want sun-java6 but can install/find it..
<noaXess> i need java.. for different java apps
<amichair> noaXess: u need to add the partners repository
<noaXess> amichair: just enable it or via add-apt-repository?
<amichair> noaXess: it should already be on the list, you just need to enable it
<Hazamonzo> aarh! Why might xorg be eating 25% of my CPU from time to time?? Its driving me nuts. There is no reason i can see that it should
<noaXess> amichair: there is just the karmic partner entry.. i upgraded from karmic to lucid.. so just change karmic to lucid right?
<amichair> noaXess: I suppose...
<amichair> noaXess: all ok?
<noaXess> yeah... had also a wlan problem. cause i needed remove network-manager and all dependencies
<amichair> can anyone recommend a good alternative to Ark?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there , I copied some data from ubuntu partition to another ext4 partition and after reinstalling ubuntu , when I copy that data back to this main partition , for some files it says "could not read /media/disk/file"
<silv3r_m00n> why ?
<silv3r_m00n> anybody ?
<ForgeAus> whoever was looking for an ark replacement I'd go for xarchiver...
<ForgeAus> (note: actually I should say alternative, replacing ark isn't such a great idea)
<ForgeAus> some stuff like konqueror, possibly dolphin and other kde stuff may require/expect ark to be there, so better if you install both and just use xarchiver
<ForgeAus> (note: the gnome verson of ark is called file roller I think, but I havn't used it so I don't know what its like)
<ForgeAus> of course instead of using an archiving tool you could always use krusader (a twin-panel file manager) thats gui, or if you prefer terminal mc will do...
<thesaint> I've got a question, anyone feeling particularly wise this morning?
<CryojenX> Hey I've got a mystery here. I don't think my computer is shutting down properly, when I start up I he a grinding sound for a split second and i get a bunch of I/O errors during the bootup process
<maco> grinding?
<maco> um that doesnt sound like a software / OS problem
<maco> that sounds like your hard drive is about to kick the bucket and you ought not turn that thing on except for once more: when you do the backup and replace the drive
<CryojenX> thats the closest i can describe, but i never had a problem til i installed Linux, was thinking maybe for some reason the hard drive wasnt being shut down properly
<CryojenX> It's a Mac Pro and still pretty new, never had problems before
<CryojenX> well, at any rate, what file would i look at to check out the error messages?
<thesaint> If I've (as admin) loaded the necessary plugins and added the resrtricted repositories to play mp3 and I'm playing mp3's  on two of seven user accounts on my computer, shouldn't I , in theory,  be able to play them on all accounts?
<maco> thesaint: sounds right yeah
<maco> CryojenX: um dont know a file, but to do a hard drive diagnostic test, youd use smartctl
<maco> CryojenX: thats in teh smartmontools package
<thesaint> maco:  that's what I thought, but something has gummed up the works.
<maco> thesaint: did you install them using apt or did you use the "get more stuff" buttons that pop up on occasion?
<CryojenX> thx, I just checked the boot.log and it doesnt have any errors whatsoever... odd
<maco> possibly the latter do something with . files?
<maco> CryojenX: thats because theres no bootlogger and hasnt been in 3+ years
<CryojenX> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<CryojenX> /dev/sda2: clean, 169558/37576704 files, 3902359/150288384 blocks
<CryojenX>  * Starting AppArmor profiles       [80G Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox
<CryojenX> [74G[ OK ]
<CryojenX>  * Setting sensors limits       [80G
<FloodBotK2> CryojenX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thesaint> maco: apt-get
<CryojenX> sorry my bad
<thesaint> maco: well, actualkly used kpackagekit
<maco> hmm weird
<thesaint> maco: when I go onto my wife's account it shows that the plugins are there but when I press play in amarok it says that the song is playing but the progress bar does not move. Does fine with any other format (WMA, OGG, etc)
<thesaint> maco: may be an amarok issue, I guess
<maco> can you play them with mpg123?
<thesaint> maco: i've not tried. hold on.
<thesaint> maco: wait,  that won't matter I'm on my account.
<maco> heh
<thesaint> maco: It's early and I'm without coffee.
<thesaint> maco: ok, i'll go try and see if that works. if not should I assume a plugin issue and not Amarok?
<maco> yeah then id assume a weird codec issue
<thesaint> maco: thanks for the help.
<manas> hey
<manas> all
<manas> im new to kubuntu although i have worked on ubuntu before
<manas> anyone here????????????
<manas> hey there
<manas> anyone here
<DexterF> manas: if you got a question shoot
<DexterF> if everyone would reply to "anyone here?" the servers would break down
<manas> is there a software center in Kubuntu like the on ein Ubuntu
<DexterF> KPackageKit is now in kde4, I think
<BluesKaj> Howdy
 * DexterF liked adept better
<manas> aahh
<manas> ok
<manas> and where doi find it
<manas> fount it thanks
<DexterF> gtk question: some 3rd party deb (dropbox, precisely) walked all over my gtk theme and icon setting, I have no clue how to revert. I hava e backup but wouldn't know in which file this is stored. help?
<manas> how do i uninstall a program in Kubuntu??
<DexterF> manas: plenty of ways. kpackagekit, synaptic, or on a terminal with aptitude. see man page.
<bLiNdRaGe> so i have to do some dev in kubuntu in vmware because i have to use a floppy (and my laptop doesn't have a floppy drive)
<bLiNdRaGe> so i create a .flp file in vmware, connect it, then in kubuntu type sudo fdisk -l and /dev/fd0 doesn't show
<bLiNdRaGe> any idea why?
<petr_> ruddd
<hotarobot> hello
<hotarobot> hokkey:    russia-canada   3-0
<hotarobot> asshols   where are you?
<vince> Here
<vince> :p
<sergiomiguelrp_> hi everybody, has someone used: dixie, sauron or maintain?
<supinps> hello
<supinps> hello
<benkevan> hello
<hotarobot> benkevan hello
<hotarobot> supinps hello
<hotarobot> sergiomiguelrp_ hello
<hotarobot> vince hi
<miazgator> hey people, I've discovered that Konqueror is the only browser with no lagged controls while watching youtube
<miazgator> in fullscreen
<benkevan> this channel is so quiet
<benkevan> miazgator: my chromium is fine
<Gamarok___> hello people
<Kubry> hello
<hotarobot> Gamarok___ hello
<hotarobot> Kubry hi
<hotarobot> benkevan hi  yes
<Kubry> There's a new version of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<miazgator> can't visit facebook with konqueror
<miazgator> it asks me about opening some file
<miazgator> no way to enter fb
<miazgator> benkevan good for you
<miazgator> I need a solution for gnome
<miazgator> Firefox 3.6.3 has better flash performance than chromium
<miazgator> for me
<benkevan> well that pretty much bites :o) .. and flash is nothing but performance problems HAHAHA.. #ubuntu may be better suited for GNOME related questions
<Zorael> Can someone recommend a good KDE id3 tag manager, like exfalso? Something a bit more powerful than Amarok is.
<DarthFrog> I've always used EasyTag.
<Zorael> Hmm, I'll give that a try then, thanks.
<rohan> is there any way to remove ubuntu-desktop (or kubuntu-desktop) completely, with ALL its dependencies? basically if i want to "convert" an ubuntu system to kubuntu, or vice-versa
<DarthFrog> You want to rip out GNOME?  Why?
<phoenix__> is there a way to redirect bass
<DarthFrog> rohan: Ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package.  Uninstalling it won't do anything.  What happens if you try to uninstall one of the most basic GNOME libs?  that should trigger a cascade of dependencies.  You could then go and uninstall all the dependent packages.
<rohan> DarthFrog: thanks.. though i found something better - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<rohan> also has purekde
<DarthFrog> There you go.  All wisdom is to be found on the InterTubes.  :-)
<wedo> hello
<DarthFrog> !hi|wedo
<ubottu> wedo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wedo> i need help with launchers
<DarthFrog> Rocket or grenade?
<wedo> i want to create a launcher for aprogram but want it to check if the program is running already only open its window not a new instance
<DarthFrog> Can you write a script?  Parse the output of "ps aux | grep <program executable".
<DarthFrog> Have your launcher run the script.
<wedo> i dunno a lot about scrips
<jimmy51_> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<human> I have the problem with KDE system monitor. It shows large emounts of virtual memory used! for mysql it shows 148MB and 0.8 MB of physical memory. And the same for another applications. If I add together all the virtual memory, I get a log of GB. But my comp does not have so  many memory. I think it should replace MB with KB.
<IIVQ> Hello
<human> Does anybody have the same problem
<benkevan> !hi | IIVQ
<ubottu> IIVQ: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<IIVQ> Question: I have a virgin machine I installed kubuntu on a few days ago. Haven't tweaked it too much, but occasionally it freezes
<IIVQ> mouse keeps moving but no reaction whatsoever, other than prtScr+B
<IIVQ> capslock doesn't give a reaction
<IIVQ> any idea how I could see what happened / why it froze?
<IIVQ> it uses 10.04 amd-64 btw, on an intel core i7
<IIVQ> anyone?
<human> IIVQ
<human> try to use GNOME
<human> if it happens in GNOME too the cause is not in Kubuntu
<IIVQ> no human, not me
<human> ok
<human> Do you use Kompiz?
<human> try KDE3 too)))
<human> or try to use it without compiz.
<IIVQ> I have KDE4
<human> IIVQ, does the freeze every time or only after loading?
<IIVQ> don't know what compiz is
<human> How long do it happens after loading?
<IIVQ> human: I think it happened most of the times, sometimes after 10 minutes, sometimes after hours
<cuznt> when i restart my wife's kubuntu 4.4 it goes to a prompt. a terminal kind
<cuznt> is there a way to start KDE from that?
<IIVQ> though I'll try installing a thermometer on the desktop so I can keep an eye on it
<IIVQ> cuntz: startx or startkde
<cuznt> ty
<IIVQ> cuntz: does that work?
<human> IIVQ, So, it does not happen right after loading, only after some time after work in the KDE4?
<cuznt> no
<human> Gentlemen, please, start your system monitors and look at the physical memory emounts it shows!
<human> Does it shows large unreal amounts of MB like mine?
<cuznt> $display is not set or can not conect to x server
<human> cuznt!
<human> please, start you KDE system monitor
<human> IIVQ
<DarthFrog> cuznt: "export DISPLAY=:0"
 * cuznt is rebooting
<human> IIVQ, sometimes my kde4 freezes me too
<human> Gentlemen!
<human> Open your system monitors, please!
<DarthFrog> cuznt: Actually, reading what you previously wrote, it should be "startx"
<DarthFrog> human: Give it up please.
<IIVQ> yes human
<IIVQ> sorry
<human> What?
<IIVQ> human
<IIVQ> mine only shows 910 MB used
<BluesKaj> IIVQ: pls use the proper nick when addressing others , if you probs with spelling just use tab key to finish typing the nick , thanks.
<human> and what about virtual memory for Quassel?
<IIVQ> I don't have quassel
<IIVQ> BluesKaj: I am using tab
<human> See at the virtual memory for any application you use.
<human> It shows a lot of MB
<human> Are there any administer?
<human> Have anybody looked at the virtual memory amounts. Are there realistic?
<tsimpson> human: virtual memory is not all RAM
<human> I have the problem with KDE system monitor. It shows large emounts of virtual memory used! for mysql it shows 148MB and 0.8 MB of physical memory. And the same for another applications. If I add together all the virtual memory, I get a log of GB. But my comp does not have so  many memory. I think it should replace MB with KB.
<DarthFrog> human: http://www.redhat.com/magazine/001nov04/features/vm/
<tsimpson> human: -> virtual memory is not all RAM <-
<human> DarthFrog, I know what is virtual memory!
<human> I have only 786 in swap!
<tsimpson> it's not swap either
<human> But the summ of virtual memory of all processes the KDE shows is more that 10GB!
<human> See it in your system monitors
<human> Do you have the same digits?
<tsimpson> a process can "map" files into its memory space, this is what you're looking at
<tsimpson> it's not RAM and it's not swap
<jimmy51_> what's the recommended "skype" replacement for kubuntu (ekiga/etc)?
<CryojenX> Hey, I'm trying to get Apache working but my router isn't letting anything in from outside even though I have the port open, any suggestions?
<jimmy51_> CryojenX: does it work locally?
<CryojenX> yup
<DarthFrog> CryojenX: Are you port forwarding?
<tsimpson> Ekiga, Twinkle or Wengophone. according to the wiki
<CryojenX> yup
<IIVQ> jimmy51_: for doing skype?
<IIVQ> you can only use "real" skype to contact others using skype, IIRC
<IIVQ> and it works like a charm
<IIVQ> Kubuntu is scary in how good it supports hardware
<IIVQ> installing a printer should be a pain in the ass
<IIVQ> not easier than on windows
<tsimpson> CryojenX: check the output of "sudo netstat -lnp|grep apache", it should show something like this:
<tsimpson> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      4266/apache2
<IIVQ> you're taking all the fun out of it
<jimmy51_> IIVQ: my wife wants to set up something like skype between her and her family members
<jimmy51_> IIVQ: voice, video, etc.
<IIVQ> ok
<DarthFrog> IIVQ: That kind of fun, I won't miss.
<IIVQ> so you're not yet bound to skype?
<human> IIVQ, Skype works in Kubuntu
<IIVQ> DarthFrog: I won't either
<CryojenX> tsimpson: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1494/apache2
<IIVQ> human: I know
<IIVQ> DarthFrog: just those random freezes
<human> Gentlement, my system cannot use so many memory!
<jimmy51_> IIVQ: nope, haven't chosen anything yet.  that's why i'm asking..... what's the recommended app?
<jimmy51_> it needs to have a windows build too
<DarthFrog> human: If your system is working, don't worry about it.
<DarthFrog> human: It's not the memory system that's wrong, your understanding of virtual memory is.
<tsimpson> human: I told you, it's not using memory
<tsimpson> CryojenX: did you enable a firewall?
<CryojenX> nope, just got the router
<DarthFrog> CryojenX: Do  you have a LAN?  Can you access Apache from another machine on the LAN?
<CryojenX> good question, let me check
<human> virtual memory is the memory amount that addressed as RAM, but located in HDD
<tsimpson> human: no, it has nothing to do with RAM
<tsimpson> it's just an address space
<human> tsimpson
<DarthFrog> human: It can be, yes.  But this is just addressable.
<tsimpson> you need to decouple the idea of "RAM" and "virtual address space"
<DarthFrog> Perhaps calling it "imaginary
<DarthFrog> is better than virtual here.
<CryojenX> DarthFrog: No, cant access it via other box
<DarthFrog> CryojenX: Then the problem is not with your router, likely.
<CryojenX> hmm
<tsimpson> CryojenX: is there anything interesting in /var/log/apache2/?
<CryojenX> looking
<DarthFrog> CryojenX: do: "sudo iptables -F" and try again.
<human> tsimpson, explain me, why firefox uses 233 of virtual memory and 33  of physical?
<tsimpson> there should be an access.log and an error.log
<tsimpson> human: because it maps some files (like history, bookmarks, passwords and icons) into its address space
<CryojenX> and other_vhosts_access.log
<tsimpson> those take up no RAM, but are accessible from the process, as if they were
<human> I have only 10GB in my root drive and have not mounted anything else!
<tsimpson> things can be mapped more than once
<DarthFrog> human: Do you understand the concept of address space?
<tsimpson> lots of GTK apps map the same stuff in several processes
<tsimpson> same with KDE and plain X
<human> Yes
<DarthFrog> human: You are confusing an address space with disk space.
<CryojenX> tsimpson: access.log  error.log  other_vhosts_access.log
<tsimpson> CryojenX: anything in them?
<CryojenX> looking
<tsimpson> the other_vhosts_access.log probably contains some "(internal)" stuff
<human> DarthFrog, maybe. I think I should read some texts, but it is strange. How cat I see the used swap space?
<tsimpson> "free -m" from a terminal
<DarthFrog> human: Use "top" or, better yet, "htop".
<tsimpson> it shows used RAM and swap separately
<tsimpson> and note that swap usage generally never goes down, even though it's not used any more
<CryojenX> 127.0.0.1 - - [16/May/2010:09:39:37 -0500] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 486 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2.3) Gecko/20100423 Ubuntu/10.04 (lucid) Firefox/3.6.3"
<human> Gentlemen do anybode knows if Kubuntu works at 4 Core processors like AMD Phenom II X4?
<tsimpson> human: it does
<DarthFrog> human: Of course it does.
<CryojenX> several of those
<Kemeros> hey! anyone has an idea how to show missing text in the system notification helper? It trunks part of the text, don't know why. Using 10.04
<tsimpson> crashev: that a successful request from the same machine
<DarthFrog> human: Linux scales very well  both ways, from embedded to supercomputers
<tsimpson> CryojenX: that a successful request from the same machine
<tsimpson> crashev: ignore than please :)
<CryojenX> ya i figured
<DarthFrog> CryojenX: Did you try the iptables suggestion?
<tsimpson> "sudo iptables -L" will show if you have a local firewall enabled
<CryojenX> Darthfrog: yeah it didnt seem to do anything
<DarthFrog> CryojenX: Other networking is OK on the machine?  Routing, etc., is working?
<CryojenX> yeah seems ok
<CryojenX> I'm on it ^_^
<DarthFrog> CryojenX: From the other machine on the lan, what happens when you try: "telnet <apache machine's IP address> 80"
<claxon> hej
<DarthFrog> CryojenX: If it responds with Escape character is '^]', then type "GET" into the telnet session.
<Kemeros> When i get system notifications, some of the text seems to be cut off and can't read the whole message. Tried to look in all the settings i could find but can't fix it. Any ideas? Using Kubuntu 10.04
<CryojenX> hmm, whole lotta good that did, the other machine is my mother's half-arse vista machine minus telnet
<CryojenX> hmm, is it possible it's not listening on my ethernet interface?
<DarthFrog> CryojenX: Use a LiveCD boot on your mother's machine to try the telnet troubleshooting.
<CryojenX> good idea
<IIVQ> where is xsession.errors located?
<tsimpson> IIVQ: ~/.xsession-errors
<IIVQ> thx
<IIVQ> I just found out
<CryojenX> ah ok, I can access apache over the LAN
<slow-motion> hi
<zelhar> hello
<zelhar> can I have a problem with Kubuntu's update manager since upgrading to lucid
<oxymoron> Whats the format for connecting through VNC server to another computer? ip and where to put password? :S
<zelhar> can anyone help me ?
<Pici> zelhar: Ask a complete question and we might be able to help.
<zelhar> I have a problem with Kubuntu's update manager since upgrading to lucid
<zelhar> I get this error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+bug/546607
<jimmy51_> it looks like ekiga requires a tone of gnome stuff.  is there something else i can install that is already covered with qt/kde libs?
<RobiX> is there an admin - it's because of banning
<tsimpson> jimmy51_: maybe kphone
<CryojenX> tsimpson: I'm able to access my server within the LAN, still not from outside tho
<tsimpson> CryojenX: have you checked that the ports are forwarded properly, to the right internal IP etc?
<crazy6> after an upgrade to 10.04, I can't log in anymore; kdm comes up, but it just drops back to KDM after a second
<CryojenX> tsimpson: I believe so, unless I'm missing something.
<oxymoron> HELP WITH krdc/krfb NOW please?
<tsimpson> it should "just work" if you forward external port 80 TCP to <your internal IP> port 80 TCP
<oxymoron> My girl send me the "192.168.1.2:5900" info and a password, how da heck to I connect to her computer? :S
<tsimpson> at least it does here
<CryojenX> is it possible my ISP may be blocking port 80?
<tsimpson> oxymoron: you can't, it's an internal IP
<maco> ssh
<maco> she need to have an ssh server running though
<maco> oxymoron: ^
<oxymoron> tsimpson: I have her public IP as well.
<maco> oh wait remote desktop? nevermind
<oxymoron> maco: I want to connect to her computer and fix Spotify installation, is KRDC the right thing os do I need ssh isntead of VNC?
<tsimpson> oxymoron: try krdc (KDE Remove Desktop Client)
<tsimpson> KRDC does "windows" and VNC IIRC
<maco> sure you can do remote desktop. i just dont know how
<oxymoron> tsimpson: Yeah I have krdc open but it says cannot connect to server and it doesnt ask for the password? :S
<maco> oxymoron: are you on teh same LAN?
<tsimpson> CryojenX: it may
<maco> oxymoron: if if not, did she set up port forwarding?
<tsimpson> oxymoron: she may need to forward the port
<maco> oxymoron: if not, she needs to go configure her router
<oxymoron> maco: krfb she uses to send me VNC invite I guess and then I should connecto to her in krdc but I dont know the format, It should be something with ip:port-password? :S
<oxymoron> maco: Well its not on same LAN and port forwardning for 5900 I dont know really.
<maco> well knowing her internal ip (the 192.168 one) is useless
<oxymoron> maco: Krfb says it listen automaticly on port 5900
<oxymoron> maco: I know here public IP as well, so no problemmo
<maco> doesnt matter what the machine's listening on if you cant get past the router
<maco> but is the router forwarding to her port 5900?
<oxymoron> damn it, then I guess I have to guide her through router config xD
<maco> if the router's not saying "hey look traffic on 5900, i need to forward that to THIS internal ip" then its not going to work
<zelhar> OK, another question: After the upgrade the Ubuntu repository I used was added to the "other software"  part, and if i disable it there, then it seems like I can't update my system- because with it I get update packages and when I disable it and reload I don't get any update options
<nimrod> i burned a live cd of kubuntu 10.04 LTS
<oxymoron> I think Netgear router should do it automaticly, just torrents that need forwardning I htink.
<nimrod> and after i boot
<crazy6> is there some way I can call dpkg-reconfigure for all packages?
<nimrod> and got to install kubuntu, the screen goes blank and nothing happens
<nimrod> i have no idea whats wrong
<oxymoron> maco: Btw you helped me with SiS graphics yesterday I think, thanks :)
<CryojenX> ok this is interesting. my httpd.conf file has nothing in it
<nimrod> and the cd burned correctly as well
<IIVQ> hmmm
 * oxymoron is brb, foodtime
<maco> zelhar: why are you surprised that disabling a repository makes updates from it no longer available?
<nimrod> used imgburn to burn it
<nimrod> ö.ö
<IIVQ> I have no idea about the file manager
<IIVQ> sorry
<maco> zelhar: would be *Really* broken if a disabled repo was still giving you updates
<IIVQ> about the crashes
<zelhar> because I still have the main repo enabled, just not the one in "other"
<IIVQ> I'll get here again if my box crashes again
<maco> zelhar: so the only updates that are available are in that disabled repo and the main repo doesnt have any for ya
<zelhar> but the disabled repo is one of theo official mirrors of Ubuntu
<maco> so dont disable it?
<zelhar> yea sure, but it just slow to load it
<phoenix__> i want to redirect bass to subwoofer, is there a application or plugin that i can use
<nimrod> do you guys have a link where i can install 9.10?
<nimrod> ill just upgrade when ive got it
<nimrod> 10.04 is giving me hell
<Scunizi> nimrod: do you have a gforce motherboard? or sli motherboard?
<nimrod> no idea what kind
<nimrod> lol
<nimrod> how do i check?
<Scunizi> nimrod: you might try this.. when booting the cd, on the first screen that shows up you can typically hit F6 to edit the kernel boot line.. at the end of that line is "quiet splash".. just before that type in "pci=nomsi" without the quotes and then hit enter to continue the boot process.. then try an install.
<nimrod> alright
<nimrod> ty
<crazy6> is there a way to do a dist-downgrade back to 9.10 ?
<Scunizi> you're welcome.. but we don't know if that will fix the install process or not :)
<Scunizi> crazy6: no.. only by reinstalling
<nimrod> after i hit install kubuntu
<nimrod> it just sit there black screen
<nimrod> lol
<nimrod> sits*
<Scunizi> nimrod: on the first screen that shows up when booting the disk push F6
<nimrod> alright
<Scunizi> crazy6: why?
<nimrod> how would i know what kind of mother board i have?
<nimrod> motherboard
<nimrod> *
<crazy6> Scunizi: upgrade to 10.04 generate a problem wherein I can't log into KDE anymore
<Scunizi> nimrod: using sudo lshw on a terminal .. but you have to get to a terminal first.. find the listing for the motherboard and then google it for what it is.. but that's no guarantee anyway..
<nimrod> im on windows xp
<Scunizi> crazy6: do you get a terminal prompt or black screen ?
<nimrod> lol
<CryojenX> it appears my ISP is blocking both port 80 and port 8080
<Scunizi> nimrod: you trying to do a wubi install?
<crazy6> Scunizi: black screen for a second, goes back to KDM
<nimrod> no
<nimrod> live cd
<nimrod> on a patïtion
<nimrod> +r
<FloodBotK2> nimrod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crazy6> Scunizi: I'm looking through log files, but I'm not sure which ones to check... and I'm not sure which error is actually the root of it
<Scunizi> CryojenX: that's typical.
<CryojenX> should I set it up to listen on a nonstandard port?
<Scunizi> crazy6: kdm is the desktop.. the login screen?
<Scunizi> CryojenX: sure.. you might also have to use a service like dyndns.com if you don't have a static ip address
<crazy6> Scunizi: the loging manager; that screen works, but I can't get to the desktop, it just drops back to the login screen
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> I've got a problem w/ kaffeine to search for DVB-S channels.. I get kaffeine(7316) DvbDevice::frontendEvent: tuning failed when trying to search for channels on Astra 1
<Scunizi> crazy6: try CTRL+ALT+F2 to get to a TTY then sudo service kdm restart .. that should loop you back to the login screen again .. I'm shooting in the dark here so not sure if that will work..
<Scunizi> nimrod: you might be better off with the alternate cd install.
<CryojenX> scunizi: Should I use any particular port or just pull one out of my rear? ;)
<thopiekar> I thought I is because if the x64 version of kubuntu I use but same here when trying it from a x32 livecd
<thopiekar> s/I/it/
<nimrod> and that is?
<Scunizi> nimrod: the alternate cd install is available on the download page.. it's a different iso you have to burn.. it's a text based installer and *NOT* a live cd
<linda_> hey can someone here help me? I'm having trouble setting up a network share on my home network with NFS
<crazy6> cu	SSSss=
<crazy6> asdfasdf
<crazy6> ddfsdf
<crazy6> [6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[5~[5~[5~[6~/quit
<crazy6> oops
<FloodBotK2> crazy6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crazy6> sorry
<linda_> I want an upload on my kubuntu lucid desktop in which I can write stuff from my kubuntu lucid laptop
<crazy6> apparently scroll lock is mapped to that key on an apple keyboard; sorry for the flood
<jmp242> Has anyone gotten a Sil 3132 chipset to work as a esata with port multiplier with Kubuntu 10.04?
<thopiekar> can someone help my w/ my dvb-s / kaffeine probelm?
<RobiX> is public logging in here allowed, or not?
<thopiekar> *pleaseee :)
<crazy6> Scunizi: Yeah, so,I am in a terminal already. restarting KDM doesn't seem tofix the problem.
<linda_> if I click network in dolphin I can see both my laptop (shiny) and my desktop (tuxbox) listed, but not my shares
<nimrod> and how does that work Scunizi?
<tsimpson> RobiX: this channel is already logged, if you wish to publish logs you need to contact the Ubuntu IRC Council for permission
<Scunizi> nimrod: like the live cd.. download, burn iso, leave cd in drive and reboot machine.. installer shows up as a text based installer.. you won't see the desktop until after the install is done and you've restarted into your new system..
<nimrod> ok
<nimrod> so i cant mess it up?
<nimrod> lol
<tonydark00> ciao
<tonydark00> ci siete?
<tonydark00> italiani???
<maco> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Scunizi> nimrod: you can just choose the defaults.. however if you're creating a dual boot situation and you already have drive space allocated for ubuntu make sure you point the installer to that space.. you'll need at minimum 2 partitions for ubuntu to install.. 1 at 2 gigs for /swap and the rest for / known as root.. some will create a 3rd partition for users data .. it's called /home and is typically the largest of the 3 partitions..
<nimrod> alright
<Scunizi> crazy6: sorry I'm stuck.. might ask in #ubuntu or #kde
<jmp242> Or, anyone have any recommendations for a esata card that supports the sil port multipliers under Linux?
<Scunizi> linda.. you need to install samba to add a share like that.. hope you  have a lot of hair.. I lost some trying to configure it but got it done.. the only problem I now have is when I put data in the share from the machine that is hosting the share, the other (guest) machine can see and read the data but not open or write to it or any sub directories created by the host machine.
<Scunizi> linda_: so I'm always sudo chmod -R 777 <path to share> to make it read/write/execute for everyone..
<linda_> thanks, i wanted to use NFS because I only have linux computers here, I did not see the point of having samba then
<linda_> but maybe I just have to use that again
<linda_> :/
<CryojenX_> Ok, this is getting irritating. I changed Apache to a nonstandard port, and still cant get through
<CryojenX> oops
<Scunizi> CryojenX: you won't be able to access it from inside the lan unless you use http://localhost:port number
<CryojenX> Scunizi: ya i'm doing that, I just cant access it from outside still
<Scunizi> CryojenX: are you remote logged into a machine that is outside your network?
<CryojenX> no, just going thru my WAN IP
<Scunizi> CryojenX: lots of routers won't allow you to exit your lan and come back in as they see that as "spoofing" .. it's a security measure.. call a friend to access it.. he'll have to manually type the address ... http://<IP address:portnumber> to do it.
<linda_> thanks for your help Scunizi, however, I just got a link to another tutorial on the internet and I have my NFS share working now
<Scunizi> linda_: ah.. good..
<CryojenX> tried it with an outside proxy with no luck
<linda_> turns out I had to do sudo exportfs -a after the nfs-kernel-server restart
<Scunizi> CryojenX: after changing the port number did you restart apache?
<CryojenX> ya
<linda_> for a minute I still wasnt sure if I had it working because the files copied so fast, but apparently NFS is much faster than SMB
<linda_> and since I want to transfer quite a number of GB :P
<Scunizi> CryojenX: are you port forwarding the port to your machine in the Router?
<CryojenX> Netstat says it's listening on the right port
<CryojenX> yup
<Scunizi> CryojenX: pm?
<CryojenX> pm?
<Scunizi> CryojenX: private message..? we can open a private message window
<CryojenX> oops sorry, been a long time since i've done IRC
<kaddi> hi, since I upgraded to lucid I find that sometimes a window that is moving out on the left side of my screen reappears on the right side. Is that a feature? And if so how can I use it actively not only by accident?
<jseabold> I need to install the java-plugin on a computer without an internet connection but can't find the .deb files for kubuntu karma.  Anyone have a link?
<jseabold> *karmic
<Scunizi> jseabold: packages.ubuntu.com I think
<jseabold> Scunizi: Thanks, yeah I'm browsing around in there now trying to figure out which ones I need...
<Scunizi> jseabold: sun-java-jre and sun-java-plugin I think
<jseabold> Scunizi: Thanks!  I'll give it a go.  I think it needs to be java6 though.
<Scunizi> yea
<Erod> Java is in the partner repository nowadays.
<jseabold> I think I can just install the old one from packages.ubuntu then update?  I need it to access Cisco Clean Access agent at my university...
<Erod> Ah yes, that was Karmic? It should be there then alright, they changed it for Lucid.
<jseabold> Yeah, I'm on Karmic.  Once I can get online I can update ;)
<markhinoz> anybody knows about file sharing through irc?
<skramer_> hi, I have another question regarding Kontact and Akonadi
<skramer_> after every reboot, Akonadi says there are no resource handlers / agents
<skramer_> and I have to aa-complain mysqld-akonadi for it to work
<skramer_> so what do I have to do to make it permante
<jseabold> Hmm anyone know how I can get packages + dependencies from packages.ubuntu?  All the java stuff seems to codepend on each other.  Is there a metapackage?
<tsimpson> jseabold: see https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/add-applications/C/offline.html
<kaddi> hi, since I upgraded to lucid I find that sometimes a window that is moving out on the left side of my screen reappears on the right side. Is that a feature? And if so how can I use it actively not only by accident?
<jseabold> tsimpson: perfect thanks!
<CartoonCat> Ok, nother issue. USB devices are not beeing seen correctly. (they are not listing in /dev/usb,  but lsusb does see them)
<volty> hi, updated to 10.4, cannot open some files (says cannot open file) due to some strange chars in the file name, how can I fix this? I wrote these files with 8.04,
<Sonsee> hi all. I have kde4 on ubuntu 9.10. I love it, but I have one little problem with konqueror. When I`m watching video on youtube I cannot push the buttom "right-down" to resize the video(make it bigger).
<Sonsee> In all other browsers no problems
<Sonsee> can someone help?
<Sonsee> no one?
<Sonsee> )
<CartoonCat> Sonsee: you firefox? =)
<Sonsee> no
<Sonsee> konqueror
<CartoonCat> its likely a issue with flash, for me, konq + flash was horrible
<Sonsee> I have firefox too, but it works))
<CartoonCat> sry brain gave the wrong word, i meant use
<Sonsee> well )
<Sonsee> I like konqueror
<Sonsee> I know that I can use it)
<Sonsee> kde said
<Sonsee> kde channel
<Sonsee> said
<CartoonCat> make sure you have the latest flash
<Sonsee> that it`s distro issue
<Sonsee> I`m sure
<Sonsee> I have it ;)
<FloodBotK2> Sonsee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CartoonCat> lol
<CartoonCat> do not use your enter key as punctuation(sp)
<Sonsee> ok, I won`t
<CartoonCat> it could be a distro specific issue, but iirc gentoo gave me issues too with konq + flash (random things didnt work, or didnt work as expected)
<lisandropm> hello! a firend of mine is running ubuntu (latest, I think) and wants to try KDE. Is there a metapackage to install KDE?
<PasNox> bonsoir
<PasNox> j'ai ma carte mere qui a grillé, je l'ai donc changé, tout marche bien sauf que maintenant
<PasNox> le prompt des tty ( ctrl+alt+FXXX ) est tout cassé
<PasNox> il se retrouve tout e nbas a droite sur la derniere ligne
<PasNox> des que je tape un truc et que je valide, je ne vois plus le reste
<PasNox> que puis je faire pour ca ?
<lisandropm> PasNox: je cros qui en cette channel on dois parle anglais
 * lisandropm doesn't speak frech too much, his writing skuills are worst
<PasNox> lisandropm: oups sorry, i forgot that, thanks !!
<lisandropm> :)
<PasNox> Evening, My motherboard died, so i changed it. All works fine now, perhaps the tty prompts ( ctrl+alt+FXXX) are now broken, they are displayed at bottom right ( last line ) so when i write a command the nvalidate, i ca no longer see the prompt
<PasNox> any idea ?
<crazy7> hrm, ok, I don't know if installing fglrx package screwed me or not, but now my system doesn't boot... not even sure where to start... it doesn't seem to run init, but it still responds to a ctrl+alt+delete
<crooks3o6> Has anyone gotten a wacom tablet functioning correctly in 10.04?
<Edcarlos> boa noite a todos
<miazgator> hi, I've got a problem with Konqueror not being able to open facebook
<miazgator> it looks like facebook thinks I am viewing from a mobile phone
<miazgator> where can I upload a screen shot?
<crooks3o6> imgur.com
<miazgator> anybody there?
<crooks3o6> Why not use a different browser?
<crooks3o6> Konqueror isn't exactly the best browser..  quite a few sites don't support it properly e.g facebook
<miazgator> I was visiting facebook like yesterday
<miazgator> and Konqueror is ONLY browser which works with flashplayer perfectly
<crooks3o6> flash seems to work fine in firefox..
<miazgator> Chromium and Firefox play fine in fullscreen until I try hovering over buttons too fast or mess with volume
<miazgator> (in youtube)
<miazgator> no it doesn't crooks3o6
<miazgator> not for me
<miazgator> for me only Konqueror has superior flash performance
<miazgator> all the rest is laggy in fullscreen while doing anything with buttons
<crooks3o6> so what happens when you go to www.facebook.com?  It reroutes you to m.facebook.com?
<miazgator> ye
<miazgator> that's ridiculous
<crooks3o6> hmm it does the same thing for me
<crooks3o6> maybe there's a way to have konqueror report a different browser type?
<crooks3o6> settings > configure konqueror > browser identification > uncheck send identification
<crooks3o6> fixed
<hackintosh> xandinho
<hackintosh> xandinho
<miazgator> thx crooks3o6 I love you
<miazgator> :P
<crooks3o6> no prob
<crooks3o6> That should fix most other buggy sites as well
<crooks3o6> konqueor isn't a common browser so most people don't have it coded into their sites
<crazy7> I'm starting to think that I should keep a clean install on a USB stick somewhere, so I can just slam it back onto the system quickly, considering how often I am experiencing failures
<miazgator> I wish I could use Konqueror in Gnome without installing mass dependancies
<miazgator> no other browser gives me so good flash support
<slow-motion> n8
<miazgator> all the rest is laggy on fullscreen controls for some reason, just not Konqueror
<miazgator> there must be somekind of a secret in this
<crazy7> how do I regenerate initrd?
<Torch> crazy7: mkinitramfs iirc
<crazy7> Torch: any way to do it if my system won't boot? that's what I beleive the problem is, that fglrx installer messed up my initrd
<Torch> crazy7: that sounds unlikely
<crazy7> Torch: well, after I install it, my system now hangs after fsck reports that my root fs is clean
<crazy7> well, not hangs... sits there... it'll respond to a ctrl+alt+del
<Torch> crazy7: if it doesn't boot to X, boot it with init=/bin/bash and fix it from there
<crazy7> Torch: the init=/bin/bash goes in instead of the initrd line, or at the end of the kernel line?
<Torch> crazy7: at the end of the kernel line
<crazy7> Torch: hrm, ok, it shows me a little bit of dmesg output... "Running /scripts/init-bottom", then some messages about USB configuration for a device, the "root@(none):/#" prompt , but then I can't type anything
<Torch> crazy7: can't type or is it not being echoed? blindly type a "find /" <return> and see if the disk is busy then.
#kubuntu 2010-05-19
<crazy7> Torch: doesn't seem like it
<ner0x> any good PIM ( for mail/contacts/etc ) ?
<bukayoo> crazy7: try adding nomodeset to the end of kernel line..leave initrd as is..could be the plymouth thing
<kaddi> hi, since I upgraded to lucid I find that sometimes a window that is moving out on the left side of my screen reappears on the right side. Is that a feature? And if so how can I use it actively not only by accident?
<crooks3o6> Does anyone use a Wacom tablet?
<crooks3o6> kaddi: It's a feature.  It's meant to be used to drag windows from one virtual desktop to the next.
<kaddi> crooks3o6: how can you differentiate between moving a window out of the screen space and making it drag onto the next virtual desktop?
<crooks3o6> Do you have more than one virtual desktop?
<kaddi> crooks3o6: how do I check. I think I may have messed with that some time ago
<crazy7> bukayoo: doesn't seem to fix it, unfortunately ... but it does say "cannot set terminal process group (-1): Inappropriate ioctl for device" , "bash: no job control in this shell" , when I do the init=/bin/bash
<crooks3o6> kaddi: What window manager do you use?>
<kaddi> kde?
<kaddi> kwin?
<crooks3o6> ok
<crazy7> let me try all the different combinations of these options
<crooks3o6> Settings > System settings > Desktop > Multiple Desktops > Number of Desktops
<crooks3o6> ^ @ kaddi
<crooks3o6> It should tell you how many you have active.
<bukayoo> crazy7: ok..i see your symptoms but i use nvidia..fixed it with nomodeset....however my custom kernel is ok
<kaddi> crooks3o6: ah yes, sorry. I somehow thought you were talking about activities... I have several of the virtual desktops, namely 4
<crooks3o6> Yea
<crooks3o6> Usually KDE will move a window to the next dekstop over when you drag it to the edge.
<crooks3o6> Or at least that used to be the standard
<kaddi> crooks3o6: yes that's still happening
<bukayoo> crazy7: i had better success with radeon..if fglrx is not that import..got all the eye candies too
<giuseppe_> !List
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<kaddi> crooks3o6: but sometimes when I start dragging it on my desktop. Eg to drag it onto a different desktop, it will not just disappear on the left, but reappear on the right
<bukayoo> crooks3o6: it doesn't happen to me.  you can drag it but not all the way..it stops
<crazy7> bukayoo: oh, I would be fine with going back to radeon at this point... I just de[pareatly want this system to work, in any sense, otherwise I'm going to have to find a a big external HD somewhere, back up all my stuff, reinstall, etc
<crooks3o6> kaddi: That's odd..  I don't think I've ever experienced that
<Rondo> can anybody tell me where to find keyboard shortcuts for custom application launcher?
<crooks3o6> kaddi: change any compositing settings or anything recently?
<Rondo> info i find on this online seems to be outdated
<kaddi> crooks3o6: no this appeared after I upgraded to lucid and I think kde 4.4 was included in that. I'm still trying to figure out whether this is a bug or a feature :p
<crazy7> does Kubuntu have some sort of "reinstall" option? or does it have to always format the root fs completely?
<bukayoo> crazy7: my 5yr+ old laptop with xpress 200m is working nicely with radeon..
<crooks3o6> kaddi: ahh yea..  I'm still trying to get used to 4.4  I was still using 3.5 until now
<bukayoo> crazy7: there's no format option but why? you wud never know what garbage is in there. it's better to re-format
<crooks3o6> I gotta split though.  time to find some food
<crooks3o6> ciao
<crazy7> bukayoo: this is a mac pro that worked this morning with radeon. Maybe some other system update screwed it up, and I just hadn't rebooted? either way, it's not working, and it's a little bit frustrating that the solution I bargain down to is to reinstall
<crazy7> bukayoo: well, becasue I have 100GB of files that are going ot be a bother to backup & reinstall
<crazy7> I'll have to format my external HD as ext3 if I want to perserve all the permissions on them... which means that I have to backup my backup drive, which is normally NTFS
<Rondo> does anybody here use a hotkey to launch their favorite web browser, for example?
<bukayoo> crazy7: ok..can you purge all the fglrx* and reinstall radeon?
<bukayoo> crazy7: have you tried the recovery boot?
<crazy7> bukayoo: that's what I'm trying to do... I booted from a liveCD, mounted the root fs, mounted dev, mounted pro, and chroot'ed in , and removed fglrx
<crazy7> bukayoo: yeah, same problem
<Torch> crazy7: sounds good. did that help?
<crazy7> Torch: nope. actually, there was an error when uninstalling fglrx ... something about /dev/pty I think
<bukayoo> crazy7: that error is bec it's trying to write to the terminal
<bukayoo> in chroot
<bukayoo> crazy7: it's better to boot in recovery mode and the purge all the fglrx
<crazy7> bukayoo: recovery mode won't boot at all, same problem as normal mode... sits there and does nothing after fsck
<XVampireX> how do I setup samba via kubuntu?
<bukayoo> crazy7: even with nomodeset and remove *splash quiet
<bukayoo> crazy7: that mihght help
<crazy7> yeah, took those out
<XVampireX> I think I'm reverting to gnome >_<
<Rondo> XVampireX: why?
<bukayoo> XVampireX: have you tried systemsettings-> sharing?
<crazy7> hrm installing a new kernel inside my chroot gives "grep: /proxc/modules: No such file or directory"
<crazy7> er, /proc/modules
<bukayoo> crazy7: you need to mount proc and devs too ..can't remember but  google for chroot
<bukayoo> crazy7: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<crazy7> yeah, did that
<crazy7> there is a /proc/module , but not a /proc/modules
<crazy7> hrm, when installing/uninstalling kernels from the chroot environment, it does say, "DKMS: uninstall completed. Uninstalling: fglrx 8.723.1)" .... so it must not actually be off the system
<SpiritOfSadness> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<seattlegaucho> !unity
<ilembitov> Hi, all. How does one enable trackpoint scrolling on Thinkpad? I guess, it's done differently in 10.04, since there is no HAL
<crazy7> hrm, now to figure out how to mount my old encrypted home directory...
<thomas_> need help with an error
<thomas_> cinelerra: error while loading shared libraries: libesd.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tsimpson> !find libesd.so.0
<ubottu> File libesd.so.0 found in libesd0
<tsimpson> you need to install libesd0
<thomas_> shouldnt it have installed with the package?
<darkdelusions> tsimpson: do you know if Linux\nvida supports 3 displays?
<darkdelusions> err kubuntu
<tsimpson> it should support it, as long as you hardware does
<darkdelusions> Humm
<tsimpson> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<darkdelusions> Have a 3rd monitor setup now and when I go into nvida settings and try and save it i get • MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than two active display devices.
<darkdelusions> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<darkdelusions> this might be trickier then expected
<tsimpson> I've never really bothered with multi-display stuff
<darkdelusions> it doesnt appear twinview will let you do more than 2
<darkdelusions> Hints the name twin view i guess
<tsimpson> yep ;)
<darkdelusions> Oh well I will turn the laptop Monitor off them
<darkdelusions> and set so I can close the lid :)
<darkdelusions> 3 display would have been nice
<Sebas> is it possible to install skype via the medibuntu repo on 10.04? because I cannot install it..?
<aperson> has anyone else experienced very slow file operations in amarok?  it seems every time I have large list of files it needs to copy/move, everything crawls to a halt after a while
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> sometimes when I copy files from 1 partition to another , for some files it says could not read file  .......why ?
<silv3r_m00n> those were readable before
<sobczyk> anyone knows how could I pipe /dev/video0 with socat through network to mplayer/vlc (nokia n900-> my kubuntu laptop)?
<moetunes> sobczyk: you can stream /dev/video with vlc to the network iirc - I wouldn't know with socat
<Anyday> i just installed 10.04 and kde keeps restarting out of the blue, any logs yall suggest i look at? i looked in the xorg log and was nothing there
<moetunes> I can't think of a log it would output to if it is just kde - I would kill kdm and use startx to capture any errors
<Anyday> i just checked out .xsession-errors but it gets refreshed everytime kde restarts so wasnt to helpful
<Anyday> its weird when it restarts right before my fonts go all crazy looking
<moetunes> that would make me think it is h/ware - vid card overheating or ...
<Anyday> its an onboard ati xpress card,
<Anyday> i was running another distro earler today and couldnt get it configured right so i came to kubuntu
<Anyday> its nice everything seems to work otb but this problem
<mostafakvd> hi there my usb laser mouse does not work how could I solve that?
<Anyday> brb reboot
<moetunes> mostafakvd: does it work if you unplug/plug it?
<mostafakvd> moetunes: when I plug in it with another system it works well
<mostafakvd> moetunes: but when I use it , then it doesn't work
<mostafakvd> moetunes: beleive or not I simply plug out the power cord and wait just 3 min
<mostafakvd> moetunes: then all things work well
<moetunes> mostafakvd: it might just be a bad usb port - tried it in a diff one?
<moetunes> 'cause it should work
<mostafakvd> moetunes: no use bro I change it but doesn't work
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> mostafakvd: which kubuntu pls?
<mostafakvd> moetunes: 10.4
<moetunes> mostafakvd: checked the xorg log for errors about it?
<mostafakvd> moetunes: how ?
<moetunes> mostafakvd: the file is   /var/log/Xorg.0.log   and look for where it mentions the mouse - start from the bottom
<Snarkster> since updating to 10 ive lost access to my raids. they just will not mount
<Snarkster> keeps saying bad superblock
<Snarkster> how do i check different superblocks
<inspire`> hey folks, what do i use to run webdivx in browser
<Ms_Angel_D> inspire`: gecko-mediaplayer works for me in firefox
<inspire`> hmmmm i think i know it thanks
<Ms_Angel_D> hope it works for you inspire`
<inspire`> not sure what i used last time
<Ms_Angel_D> well I used to use mplayer, but they say it deprecated in 10.04
<mostafakvd> moetunes: here is my log can u get something from it
<mostafakvd> moetunes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/435977/
<moetunes> k
<Ms_Angel_D> I read a thread where somebody recommended gecko-mediaplayer and so I tried it, and it seems to work well
<inspire`> k i'm totaly noobish have ran linux in almost an year
<inspire`> how do i install .bin :P
<Ms_Angel_D> in terminal run sudo apt-get install gecko-mediaplayer
<inspire`> yeah that np thanks
<Ms_Angel_D> ;)
<inspire`> trying to install java for the browser :)
<moetunes> mostafakvd: from line 620 it is configuring the mouse - sure it isn't a bad mouse?
<mostafakvd> moetunes: it is a good mouse bro the model is FARASOO FLM-3511
<mostafakvd> but I don't know Y it doesn't work
<moetunes> mostafakvd: it might be failing - not everything is always perfect
<inspire`> ok this is frustrating :P
<inspire`> how do install java so java applets run
<moetunes> inspire`: that it normally comes with a readme - tried readingit ?
<inspire`> yeah i gota link it with the browser now that its installed
<inspire`> pain in the arse the guide is for a 1.5 firefox ...
<genux> I am part of the bugsquad, which from the seems of it.. I am just report bugs that I think require updating ? but since i use kubuntu.. is there a kubuntu bugsquad team ?
<moetunes> genux_: someone in #kubuntu-dev might know
<genux_> cheers moetunes
<moetunes> inspire`: that'san old firefox mate
<moetunes> np genux_
<inspire`> i know man
<moetunes> inspire`: on dapper?
<inspire`> so installed the damn thing and created the plugins folder and made a symbolic link ...
<inspire`> and score 0
<moetunes> restarted it?
<inspire`> yeap
<clakes> gah.. wish i could dual boot my mac with ubuntu now without struggling with a complete format/partitioning  =(
<clakes> bloody vmware doesn't allow intense use
 * inspire` yawns
<inspire`> guess i just won't stream there xD
<inspire`> lol
<clakes> definitely  =)
<inspire`> i'm annoyed cos there was a kpackage deal that worked everything out but i can't find it for the life of me
<moetunes> inspire`: you prob could have installed a new kubuntu by now...
<inspire`> hahaha yeah :)
<moetunes> :]
<inspire`> took me 15 mins this morning
<inspire`> i was so happy with 9.10 :P
<inspire`> hahaha
<inspire`> its a sign that i should work instead of streaming my shows xD
<moetunes> heh
<vlt> Hello. I'm using Kubuntu 8.04 LTS and kopete for IM. I just tried to add my gmail XMPP account but get an error msg when connecting. (translated: "connection error: operation not supported"). Any idea how to solve this?
<inspire`> i have a great connection and torrents will probably be very simple but no i want to stream cos its "easy" and hence i wasted 2 hrs on nothing while the torrents would have been dl'ed twice over ...
<inspire`> i would fight to be lazy, but not for anything else hahaha
<benishor> hello. how would one convert an existing partition from ext3 to ext4?
<inspire`> what do you guys use to play music
<inspire`> amarok is getin on my nerves
<benishor> inspire`: rhythmbox
<benishor> I also ditched amarok
<inspire`> that one's gnome but its ok on kde ay
<benishor> yes, I'm using it
<benishor> much better than amarok for my use
<inspire`> knew this would come up
<inspire`> only when
<inspire`> flash vids no audio :/
<starslights> hello to everyone, yesterday was a updated for Lucid about "jockey" and now Strigi close after a little while , how can i report that problem ?
<starslights> never that problem before
<starslights> well i ask while i don't really know what cause that problem this time, no crash or any log about that, it just stop to work and quit the taskbar, neopuk still working
<starslights> oh i see a message in the configuration windows, strigi wasn't able to initzialise, it's dûe generally from a installation problem
<podkova> Ребята кто может ответить в Ubuntu 10.04 потоковое видео мигает. Все вроде проигрыватели стоят вывход Х11 ставил. Видеокарта Radeon.
<Mamarok> !ru | podkova
<ubottu> podkova: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Kimppa> Hi. I'm having some weird problems with my kubuntu. Some actions stop working after a while of use
<Kimppa> for example, I'm unable to lock my session, even though I've selected lock from leave menu
<Kimppa> also, some global shortcuts has stopped working, eg alt+f2
<Kimppa> I've experienced the exactly same problem after a dist upgrade and now with a fresh install
<Kimppa> any ideas?
<estelle> h
<howlymowly> hi guys.. short question:  is there a specific reason to make the kubuntu-feedback  survey a from LTS version a plasma widget???   its somewhat intricate to put a widet on the desktop just for a survey ^^
<jussi> howlymowly: you would perhaps get a better answer for that in #kubuntu-devel
<geos_de> hello
<howlymowly> jussi: kk i will loook there...
<geos_de> I there a way to use a cd/dvd drive of a remote machine?
<howlymowly> another question:  is akonadi + neomuk + strigi thought to be in a "usable" state yet? because if so, I must be doing someting wrong.. its hangs everywhere...  nepmuk is painfully slow with krunner, i have no idea how to use akonadi, its really not intuitive at all etc...?
<shadeslayer> howlymowly: well theres work going on in KDE 4.5 to improve that
<shadeslayer> howlymowly: #kde might have a better answer
<howlymowly> kk..
<Bucky> hi. how do i show my contacts' images in kopete?
<Bucky> hi. how do i show my contacts' images in kopete?
<ozgur> slm
<BiggFREE> Hi
<nerdy_kid> hey where are the file templates stored? in GNOME it is ~/Templates, what about kde?
<nerdy_kid> where are the file templates stored?
<nerdy_kid> got it nvm
<tzanger> morning
<tzanger> what is a decent KDE newsgroup reader? the one that integrates with kontact is total ass, it sucks up all RAM and eventually crashes out :-(
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> is there a tool for extracting audio out of videos?
<Matisse> in the ideal case, extracting not recording while playing the video because of the quality loss
<madno> Matisse:  try avidemux
<Matisse> I#ll have a look
<rohan> how do i install new plasma themes i downloded from kde-look.org?
<rohan> google says i should right click on desktop - desktop settings - install new theme. but i can't find that anywhere
<gorgonizer> rohan: you should be able to in System Settings -> Look & Feel -> Appearance -> Style -> Workspace Tab
<Dyrcona> I want to build kopete from source so I can apply a patch from bugs.kde.org to see if it resolves a problem that I have with the Jabber protocol.
<Dyrcona> All of the short tutorials that I find online are for creating a package from source when a package does not already exist.
<Dyrcona> I want the source package from the kubuntu repository to apply the patch.
<Dyrcona> I have found sources on packages.ubunut.com.
<Dyrcona> However, the diff file there does not look like a usable patch, and the kdenetwork-orig tar ball is also not the debian package that the diff file was generated from.
<Dyrcona> Does anyone have any advice on how I should proceed? Even if the advice is ask in another channel?
<shadeslayer> Dyrcona: ok one sec
<shadeslayer> Dyrcona: you can get any source from either KDE svn ( latest SVN ) or you can get the official version in the repos though : apt-get source <package_name)
<shadeslayer> Dyrcona: you need to have sources in your sources.list to be able to get the sources.list
<shadeslayer> -.list
<Dyrcona> shadeslayer: Thanks. I'll try apt-get.
<shadeslayer> Dyrcona: then you need to apply the patch through :        patch -pnum <patchfile
<shadeslayer> where num is a number like 1,2,3...
<Dyrcona> shadeslayer: yep.
<shadeslayer> Dyrcona: have fun :)
<Dyrcona> shadeslayer: for sources i need a line like: deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid restricted main multiverse universe
<shadeslayer> Dyrcona: yes
<Dyrcona> shadeslayer: ok. tyvm. i think i'm set now.
<shadeslayer> Dyrcona: the guys at #kubuntu-devel can help out more in such matters :)
<Dyrcona> ok. i'll ask any further questions in that channel.
<shadeslayer> Dyrcona: you can ask here or there,but try to stick to questions about development in that channel :)
<Dyrcona> k
 * Dyrcona goes to lurk in -devel to see what they discuss there.
<sachael> hi, what's the name of the plasma widget in the default kubuntu that stays on the panel and you can quickly browse folders with it?
<Dyrcona> QuickAcess Browser?
<sachael> yup, that's the one. thanks
<samuel> Hello
<phoenix__> i need to fix my sound card can anyone help me
<eagles0513875> !audio | Philip5
<ubottu> Philip5: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eagles0513875> Philip5: sry wrong person
<phoenix__> my sound card is creative soundblaster live 24 bit
<eagles0513875> phoenix__: see those links above
<phoenix__> eagles0513875: the audio is working but i dont know how to redirect bass to subwoofer when player stereo files
<eagles0513875> phoenix__: im not much help i use onboard soundcard and that works just fine
<eagles0513875> phoenix__: you sure everythign is plugged in right
<phoenix__> eagles0513875: ok
<phoenix__> have you heared that the surround doesnt work in vista for creative live cards?
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<Hazamonzo> how do i install java for my browser? Whats the package name>?~
<BluesKaj> Hazamonzo, make sure you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed, java install is include
<BluesKaj> included
<Hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Cool. I've already installed sun-java6
<Hazamonzo> but iirc i need another package to get java on my browser
<Hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Any ideda?
<Hazamonzo> *idea
<jussi> Hazamonzo: sun-java6-plugin
<Hazamonzo> jussi: Thank you
<BluesKaj> Hazamonzo, so you installed  sun-java6-plugin, separately ?
<Hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Well firstly i install the sun java6 jdk
<Hazamonzo> looks like it doesn't come with the plugin i guess
<BluesKaj> are you going write java apps?
<Hazamonzo> BluesKaj: I do write java apps :)
<BluesKaj> ok, Hazamonzo is that why you want java6 jdk..I don't pay much attrn to java , because it auto installs in k-r-e
<Hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Exactly. i need the JDK for compiling applications with javac and such
<BluesKaj> i'm sure a java chat room could help more, Hazamonzo
<BluesKaj> yes there is one , ##java
<Hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Sure. i just needed the package name for the java plugin for ff :) Im good now. Thank you
<BluesKaj> Hazamonzo, cool :)
<martinalex> hi, since the last Version of Kubuntu (and KDE) i lost the possibility to send mails to lists of email-adresses
<martinalex> and the adressbook in kmail is different from the Kontacts Part in Kontact...
<markus_> hy everybody
<markus_> any information when kubuntu will work again?
<markus_> nobody using kubuntu anymore? can understand that :)
<BluesKaj> !ask | markus_
<ubottu> markus_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<martinalex> markus_: whats wrong with it?
<Pici> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<BluesKaj> yeah my tv doesn't work can you fix it ? :)
<Spezi> is there a list of ubottu commands or something? they're so amazing, but i would never know a single one :)
<Pici> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<BluesKaj> !Konsole |Spezi,
<ubottu> Spezi,: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<markus_> <martinalex> The plasmoids are jumping around and just nothing works
<martinalex> markus_: i cant see this on my kubuntu-maschine... i have just a problem with kmail and the adressbook...
<Spezi> thx Pici :)
<markus_> <martinalex> did you install 10.04?
<martinalex> yes, i did a full reinstall and reused my home-directory
<TheAncientGoat> is there a shortcut to bring up a terminal?
<TheAncientGoat> plasma crashed, and alt f2 isnt working
<TheAncientGoat> so im up a creek without a paddle
<martinalex> none is open?
<TheAncientGoat> nope, only quassel
<TheAncientGoat> although I guess in retrospect I should keep a terminal open...
<TheAncientGoat> but why should I have to :\
<TheAncientGoat> I most probably just lost quite a bit of work now
<martinalex> TheAncientGoat: i dont know any shortcut, but you could maybe restart anything via ssh
<TheAncientGoat> I really need to find a stable os...
<iconmefisto> TheAncientGoat: right-click desktop, run command
<TheAncientGoat> cant
<TheAncientGoat> plasma crashed
<TheAncientGoat> so no desktop :P
<TheAncientGoat> just a black screen + quassel
<martinalex> TheAncientGoat: do the virtual conseoles work?
<martinalex> TheAncientGoat: and i guess some work you dont want to miss...
<TheAncientGoat> yeah, but they won't restart plasma
<shadeslayer> markus_: it already works for me :P
<TheAncientGoat> tty's usually make the things you run start in their own session, right?
<martinalex> TheAncientGoat: yes...
<TheAncientGoat> so that isn't going to hel[p
<TheAncientGoat> I need to re-open openoffice to see if I lost the document
<martinalex> but maybe it could be resorlved by killing the right process...
<martinalex> TheAncientGoat: this could be done via ssh...
<TheAncientGoat> I don't have ssh running?
<akautsar> sory for interupt....how to install apache php mysql on kubuntu 9.10 is it the same with ubuntu??
<TheAncientGoat> There used to be a terminal shortcut in kde 3.5
<TheAncientGoat> ctrl alt backspace also used to work
<TheAncientGoat> now I have to bloody restart or use ssh?
<TheAncientGoat> sigh
<martinalex> TheAncientGoat: this would be a solution
<martinalex> TheAncientGoat: but maybe someone knows a better one...
<iconmefisto> TheAncientGoat: what about starting plasma-desktop from tty?
<TheAncientGoat> doesn't that start in the tty session?
<TheAncientGoat> which doesn't have an x server to run it on..
<iconmefisto> TheAncientGoat: export DISPLAY=:0
<iconmefisto> TheAncientGoat: then it will start in the running X session
<TheAncientGoat> Ah, thats useful to know
<TheAncientGoat> thanks
<TheAncientGoat> Still though... The situation isn't cool.
<TheAncientGoat> The entire system should /not/ crash like that
<iconmefisto> plasma-desktop crashing you mean?
<TheAncientGoat> OpenOffice crashing
<TheAncientGoat> and then plasma desktop crashing
<TheAncientGoat> and then krunner crashing
<TheAncientGoat> Or the entire system freezing, not even responding to tty changes
<iconmefisto> TheAncientGoat: if you can reproduce the crash, it might be good to file a bug report
<TheAncientGoat> it happens randomly
<TheAncientGoat> And for some reason, the ooo file dialogue is slower than treacle
<iconmefisto> TheAncientGoat: the kde dialogs in openoffice? or are you using the openoffice dialogs?
<TheAncientGoat> Well, the default file handling dialogues in ooo... looks like the standard kde ones, but I could be wrong
<iconmefisto> TheAncientGoat: you can change to openoffice file dialogs in tools, options, general
<iconmefisto> TheAncientGoat: both work fine for me though
<iconmefisto> lol, never seen this before: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<TheAncientGoat> I wish bugs where easier to report.. The kde bug thingy is a step in the right direction though
<iconmefisto> what's the kde bug thingy?
<ForgeAus> hmm I wonder if a reverse wubi could be done, a lwii ? ...
<ForgeAus> (windows hardfile under linux? boot to grub -> ntldr/bcd -> windows? )
<shadeslayer> ForgeAus: lol.... i think virtualization would be better
<ForgeAus> qemu can do it, sure but you have to be in Linux to execute that
<ForgeAus> (even with kvm isn't it called? )
<titanjack> irc://irc.rizon.net/arigatou
<Ossido> Hello, I am setting up akonadi for the new (4,4) version of kaddressbook, and the auto-testing says "protocol version check not possible"
<Ossido> It's the only error I've got now
<Ossido> after some time browsing the forums
<lelamal> hi all, I have a problem with audio (kubuntu lucid up-to-date): basically, I can listen to music with Amarok, and play videos just fine, but when I try to play some flash video, for example from youtube or news on line, there's no sound at all
<lelamal> can anybody help please?
<iconmefisto> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lelamal> iconmefisto: if you were talking to me, I have adobe flash player plugin installed already
<iconmefisto> lelamal: there's a troubleshooting section on that page
<lelamal> thanks for that, I'll take a look
<hdevalence> I'm using the upgrade thing to upgrade Kubuntu but it's now frozen. Can I kill it without breaking my computer?
<hdevalence> ah, never mind, it's fixed itself now
<kristi> I am somewhat new to Ubuntu, I am running 10.04 64 bit and am having a problem playing video that no surched solutions have solved. When I attempt to play video I get audio but a black screen. This is the same with any video player and even Skype
<kristi> any suggestions?
<TheAncientGoat> Kubuntu lucid papercut (on the eye): Authentication dialogues popping up... behind all other windows
<zce> there is no more the "kpovmodeler" package in kubuntu 10.04. apparently kpovmodeler is on extragear/graphics, is there a PPA for that? i already tried the regular kubuntu-ppa
<JontheEchidna> zce: its author discontinued development. It's no longer around I'm afraid. :(
<JontheEchidna> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-extra-gear&m=125667688109639&w=2
<zce> hmm, damn
<zce> well, at least the karmic package works
<AhmedBH> Hi, WHen i run update from terminal i get this error at the end "W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-proposed Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<AhmedBH> " how do i get eid from it
<crazy6> OK, so, how do I mount an ecryptfs home folder from and older user account? I know the passphrase, and all
<vbgunz_> I just connected an external esata disk to my pc and device notifier doesn't show me anything. I just formatted the external disk and that went smoothly *but* powering off/on doesn't show anything in device notifier. anyone know why?
<caprea> Is anyone familiar with program xcalib ?
<caprea> I have a dual monitor setup, and I wanted to invert the colors of my desktop. so I did xcalib -invert -alter and it worked but only for one monitor
<caprea> I dont know how to specify the second monitor. What is the convention? I know it's something like 0:0
<DarthFrog> Your second monitor would be 0:1
<caprea> It says 'Error - Can't open display 0:1'
<caprea> what do the two numbers signify?
<crazy6> any ecryptfs gurus here? need to mount an old encrypted home directory (ubuntu style)
<caprea> ok I figured it out, I had to use -s to indicate the screen instead of -h which i was using for host
<Snarkster> how do you share folder now? right click>properties>sharing>security button nothing happens
<Snarkster> hmm even root cant share..
<Snarkster> ah you need to install kdenetwork-filesharing before itll share?
<Snarkster> dont you guys think that should be included in the upgrade??
<vbgunz> im bugging out hard. I have an external hdd I am trying to connect through esata. but I am going through some hell. this can't be right. the disk is fine, so whats wrong, whats happening?
<Snarkster> dude no one is answering anything right now so ill try to help you
<Snarkster> if you plug in the drive what does comes up on the screen?
<vbgunz> Snarkster: nothing comes up
<vbgunz> device notifier doesn't do anything
<Snarkster> ok, open a console and type sudo fdisk -l to get a listing of the partitions, see if your esata shows up
<rain_> How to enable 3D acceleration with ATI  radeon HD 4800? I downloaded driver from ATI homepage and installed sucessfully but when I try run some apps that need graphics, these programs says that I need to enable 3d acceleration first
<vbgunz> Snarkster: yeah it sure does. the KDE partition manager had no problem formatting it
<rain_> Question:how do I enable 3d acceleration after I have installed the driver
<vbgunz> I just checked fdisk -l and sure enough, the disk and 2 partitions are there
<Snarkster> vbgunz: in the konsole type sudo mkdir /media/esata
<vbgunz> Snarkster: I know I mess with fstab to get this working but I am so hoping I can just hotplug it
<Snarkster> vbgunz: understood we just want to see if we cant mount it right now
<vbgunz> Snarkster: yeah, I just mounted both partitions 1 after the other, I mean I umounted the first but they mount without problems
<Snarkster> vbgunz: ok then its a kde issue
<Snarkster> post a bug report explaining whats happening
<Snarkster> for now youll have to mount it manually
<Snarkster> both of my raids fanished completely lastnight. I used blkid to get the uuid so that i can put it in the fstab
<Snarkster> you could try that. the uuid doesnt change or so as I understand it
<vbgunz> Snarkster: nah, the uuid should never change. but all this hoop jumping completely defeats the purpose of this external disk being hot pluggable
<vbgunz> :/
<Snarkster> do you know how to change the label that shows up in the disk space widget? mine show up as root, home,/dev/sdb1,/dev/sdc1
<Snarkster> completely understand man, comletely understand
<vbgunz> I don't use the disk space widget
<Snarkster> but if you were to adjust the fstab to use the externals uuid then it still becomes hotpluggable doesnt it
<vbgunz> not sure, I can connect through usb and everythign works normal but at snail speeds. I am just bugging out how it isn;t the same for esata
<Snarkster> yup
<Snarkster> ask blueskaj
<BluesKaj> someone has a problem ?
<Snarkster> vbgunz has an issue with device notifier
<vbgunz> hehe
<Snarkster> its not detecting his esata
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I have an external esata device and thought it's listed in fdisk -l and I can mount it without a problem, its not hot-pluggable though it should be. it never shows up in device notifier.
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, so it lists in fstab ?
<vbgunz> I found a bug report on it and even tried adding a hal preference for esata but nothing is really working
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I did not enter it into fstab. was hoping I could really use the hotplug for it
<vbgunz> plugging it with usb it is hotpluggable. plugging it in through esata, well , device notifier doesn't say a thing
<BluesKaj> sorry vbgunz , I'm not familiar with hotplugging devices , is that similar to pnp
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I'd say it should be. if you swap the esata for usb right now, I can plug it in, and device notifier detects it with no problems. everything works but transfers are slow. esata is just a faster connection and it should be detected like usb but simply isn't. I read this worked up until KDE 4.3.4 but died thereafter
<BluesKaj> what format is esata ..external sata drive?
<vbgunz> yeah exactly
<vbgunz> I have 2 partitions. 1 is ext4 and the other is ntfs
<vbgunz> just to avoid the headaches I really think I am gonna just mess with the fstab but damn that so defeats the purpose :/
<Snarkster> agreed
<vbgunz> this is what I was referring too earlier https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=231312
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, maybe there's some info on the net about setting up an esata in fstab and an example the required entry to automount/autodetect the drive
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: yeah, I am gonna try figuring this out
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, this is the first time I've encountered esata
<BluesKaj> wish you luck
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: thanks :)
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> has anybody seen a strange floppy lookup when grub is starting? i mean, it seems to go to the floppy drive for some reason, and slows the startup
<Freddy2> should be solved by disabling the drive at the bios but.. there is no other better way to deal with this?
<ciclope> ciao a ttui
<BluesKaj> Freddy2, the floppy should just be futher down in the bios boot sequence order , then it would be ignored if the cdrom and hdd are ahead of it in the order
<khaled> b
<vbgunz> BluesKaj, Snarkster: I found a solution that makes the esata as hotpluggable as possible right here http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12127#c19
<khaled> jnh
<Freddy2> but grub (and the OS) is launched, and works fine, so.. why?
<khaled> ola
<khaled> nbjgnffndujn bf
<Snarkster> awesome vbgunz
<vbgunz> that should truly be a part of Ubuntu in a more sane way. it seems to work somewhat
<vbgunz> for some reason I cannot unmount one of the partitions, says, a file is open but its not, or no file should be opened
<Snarkster> well im happy for ya. hope it all works good.
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, good to hear :)
<Snarkster> i gotta get backto sorting images.. sheesh 65k images to sort. ttyl
<vbgunz> heh, gonna reboot and just make sure this works
<BluesKaj> Freddy2, well if the machine works fine , then why worry ?
<sheytan> Hi there ;)
<sheytan> Just made a mockup of Kubuntu home page
<sheytan> it's still work in progress
<sheytan> you can see it here: http://img25.imageshack.us/i/k8test1.jpg/ :)
<BluesKaj> sheytan, why are you posting that here ?   This is a support chat.
<sheytan> BluesKaj here are almost all kubuntu users
<rain_> how to remove broken packages with apt-get if i don't know packages name but i know i have 2 broken packages
<BluesKaj> sheytan, so , is it going to help anyone;s problems ?
<BluesKaj> sheytan, looks good, but it doesn't help anyone :)
<pingveno> Two questions. Is tmpfs significantly faster for /tmp? And is it worth paying an extra US$50 to use it?
<rork> rain_: do you mean broken packages or broken dependencies?
<rain_> it says packages
<Freddy2> BluesKaj: just trying to look for a way to remove the 5/10 seconds extra delay at startup
<rork> rain_: can you !pastebin the output of apt-get?
<rain_> pastebin?
<rork> !pastebin | rain_
<ubottu> rain_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rork> I think to pastebin isn't a real verb yet :P
<BluesKaj> rork, it is here :)
<rork> ^^
<rain_> actually
<rain_> apt-get isn't shoing them
<rain_> but when I run synaptic it says that i have 2 invalid packetts
<rain_> I just thought that apt-get could somehow automatically find and remove these
<BluesKaj> rain_, use synaptic to fix broken packages, click edit/fix broken pkgs , then apply
<rain_> tnx
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: so, here is the summary on the esata hot pluggable disk. it does work with the hal preference link I mentioned before. The thing is, all disk even those that are internal show up in device notifier as removeable. the simple solution there though is to hide them and you'll never see them. so, by putting in the hal preference, my esata is indeed hotpluggable and device notifier hides my internal disk for me. it works.
<vbgunz> I just thought I chime back in about my situation so far. I wish there was more out of the box support for esata but this will definitely do.
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, it's good that you reported because these kinds of setups will probly become more popular with all the outboard drives ppl are using now
<marloshouse> i just upgraded to ubuntu 10 and kde has lost all menus and mouse clicking.  mouse movement still works, but everything else is gone.  is there a file/folder i can delete to get everything to reset?
<Reign1> how to check my connection details?
<mothergoose729> can anyone help me with program file premission?
<mothergoose729> I want to enable code blocks to run exectable programs I compile and create, but right now it is denying it sufficient privileges
<BluesKaj> Reign1, ifconfig and ip a | grep inet
<Reign1> what about if i need to know how my knetworkmanager managed to connect throu my vpn while all the time it couldnt? it seems that it somehouw loaded some plugins
<Reign1> im checking /var/log/daemon.log, anything else to check>
<Reign1> ?
<Sonsee> hi all, one question about konqueror. I set "custom style" in appearence and set the colors I like. Now I don`t have any logos and imegeaes on some websites? by default style it works good. any idea?
<Sonsee> images
<Sonsee> *
<mothergoose729> Did you change the KDE color scheme?
<Sonsee> yes
<Sonsee> but that is not the reason
<mothergoose729> It changes the color on websites as well
<Sonsee> because with default it does not work either
<mothergoose729> I have had buttons appear to "disappear before"
<Sonsee> ok
<Sonsee> my question is not about the colors
<Sonsee> i have, for example, on youtube NO logo "Youtube" that is red-white colored
<Sonsee> why?)
<mothergoose729> idk, I use firefox to browse. Why are you sticking with konquer?
<Sonsee> I like it :)
<mothergoose729> :)
<Sonsee> I have chrome and firefox
<Sonsee> but I do like konqueror
<Sonsee> and I love kmail
<Sonsee> ))
<Sonsee> somebody know how to fix it?
<BluesKaj> Sonsee, install kubuntu-restricted-extras and flashplugin-nonfree
<cannonfodder> can someone help me understand file permissions associated with public_html
<cannonfodder> every time i google i get stupid useless information
<cannonfodder> thats too general
<cannonfodder> forums used to be so usefule, now i feel like im talking to myself....what happened to all the people here a 5 years ago?
<cannonfodder> useful*
<CrazyDoode> hmm.. i got 5 min.. lemme see if i can find somethin for ya cannonfodder
<cannonfodder> thank you
<cannonfodder> ok heres my problem
<cannonfodder> i have a website...and a simple upload page....uploads get saved in public_html/files   folder
 * CrazyDoode doesnt care about problems - he has enuf of his own. 
<CrazyDoode> http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilesp.html
<cannonfodder> now   i was testing security and noticed that anyone could upload a php file and then run it....for example   i was able to upload hack.php
<cannonfodder> then navigate to  www.mysite.com/files/hack.php
<CrazyDoode> here try this..
<cannonfodder> and the php file ran....so i set the permissions so that only owner can read write execute that file and i was still able to run it by navigating to it....how is it that anyone navigating to my site is considered owner
<CrazyDoode> http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml#zzee_link_10_1077830297
<CrazyDoode> enjoy..
<FloodBotK1> CrazyDoode: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cannonfodder> alright thanks...hopefully this isnt as useless as the other websites ive found
<CrazyDoode> here.. try this ..scroll down to file permissions http://www.brennan.id.au/13-Apache_Web_Server.html
<nicklas_> hello, when it comes to kubuntu, there is a dvd iso you can download, what is the difference from the regular cd iso?
<amichair> nicklas_: it contains all packages from all versions (live/alternate/desktop/server), and I think also built-in extra language packs etc.
<Ites> hello
<Sonsee> if I put my mouse on the panel where a minimized window is then it shows for a little bit the windows in a small picture. How can I make it longer so that it never dissapeares?
<Sonsee> *the windwos
<Sonsee> -s
#kubuntu 2010-05-20
<Guest35858> need some help... when ever i minimize something it totaly dissapears from the taskbar... i have to restart the app
<Guest35858> any help?
<marloshouse> i just upgraded to ubuntu 10 and kde has lost all menus and mouse clicking.  mouse movement still works, but everything else is gone.  is there a file/folder i can delete to get everything to reset?
<Typos_King> ..
<Typos_King> marloshouse:    maybe if you delete your account, and make a new one :)
<marloshouse> oey
<marloshouse> i deleted ~/.kde and it didn't clear anything up
<marloshouse> maybe i'll make a new account and see what difference that makes :)
<Typos_King> heh, ok
<gonssal> hi
<Typos_King> allo
<Ampersand> Ohhh yeah
<hceylan> does any1 experience some memory leak in kde?
<hceylan> After like working for 8 hours I loose 1G of memory. That is after loging out and logging back in to kde
<hceylan> so no any app is running
<hceylan> my bare kde desktop
<Ampersand> you sure its not system cache?
<hceylan> yes
<hceylan> the calculation is after used - cache
<hceylan> and top reports about 700M total RSS usage
<hceylan> acutaly free reports 1.4 G usage
<Typos_King> maybe is just cached memory
<Ampersand> maybe the memory fairy came and took it away ;p
<Ampersand> interesting though
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> well
<gonssal> how do you remove the "Auto eth0" thing from the network manager?
<gonssal> or at least set another one to default?
<Typos_King> from what I can tell is, he really dunnos if memory is actually gone, he's just assessing what the memory apps are reporting
<progre55> I hate the stupid knetworkmanager
<progre55> how do you disconnect from a wireless connection?
<Ampersand> Typos_King: thats what the memory fairy does
<Ampersand> ;p
<Typos_King> hehe
<progre55> hmm.. it really is stupid
<gonssal> not possible to remove autho eth0 from knetwork manager?
<progre55> gonssal: did you try opening "manage connections"?
<gonssal> its not here
<gonssal> there
<gonssal> and you cant set another one for default
<gonssal> even if i ask it to connect automatically to a created connection, it still connects to auto eth0 on start
<progre55> hmm.. yeah, I dont see any either
<progre55> damn, knetworkmanager is the only (for now) thing I hate about kde..
<ald0bar> algun mexicano ?????????????
<Typos_King> progre55:    ahe...  to the risk of sounding redundant, I'd say, ditch knetworkmanager and install -> network-manager-gnome
<Typos_King> as far as using that one, you just right-click it and click on 'enable wireless'
<progre55> Typos_King: so, have you been using the gnome nmanager?
<Typos_King> yes
<Typos_King> is what  I'm using right now :)
<progre55> actually, I have gnome+kde, so I do have network-manager-gnome installed..
<progre55> so I just need to remove knetworkmanager from startup and replace it with the gnome one..
<Ampersand> progre55:  underwear gnomes?
<Typos_King> I've used in the paste knetworkmanager, then I check around for others, as it didn't seem great, the reviews and as I tested, is gnome's is really a much better app
<progre55> Ampersand: funny
<Typos_King> it's network manager for that matter, otherwise I use most kde apps, thus I run kde :)
<progre55> Typos_King: well, I'll switch to the gnome nm, too..
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> to run it, if it's installed already, just run 'nm-applet'
<Typos_King> it'll show up in the tray
<progre55> yeah I know
<progre55> but I want to add it to startup
<progre55> is it okay if I just add it to system-settings > advanced > auto-start?
<progre55> and how to remove knetworkmanager from startup w/o uninstalling it?
<progre55> Typos_King: ^^
<progre55> arright, I'm off
<Typos_King> yes
<Typos_King> I was going to say that :)
<Typos_King> I think knetworkmanager has an option in it, to run at startup
<Ampersand> Eiigh have gas.
<Ampersand> wb hceylan
<hceylan> hi there, still 1.5G
<Ampersand> after logging into gnome????
<hceylan> As the last resort I will do init 1 and check the memory usage when I am in runlevel 1
<Ampersand> well do that and see
<hceylan> this will make sure no gui stuff is running
<Ampersand> but it isnt kde :)
<Ampersand> it could be DX
<Ampersand> X
<hceylan> and only left with basic processes like dbus, kernel
<hceylan> OK going off again...
<Ampersand> X would have more mem holes than a wedge of  swiss cheese
<hceylan> Ampersand: I am back
<Ampersand> ok
<Ampersand> ill be there in a sec
<Ampersand> im in mysql hell right now
<hceylan> when I did init 1 I was using only 4 processes that reports memory usage not 0
<hceylan> but still 1.5G usage
<hceylan> Ampersand: I can help you if you like with mysql
<hceylan> Ampersand: I am a mysql expert ;)
<Ampersand> thats ok..  i gots it :)
<Ampersand> thanks tho
<hceylan> So the problem is definitely a leak in the kernel I believe
<hceylan> AFAIK, if the leak was in a process, when the process dies, the memory is totally reclaimed by the kernel
<hceylan> So if it is not reclamed after everything is shut off (err except the kernel), probably the problem relies in Linus's domain :)
<hceylan> I should create a bugzilla with Kubuntu...
<hceylan> Ampersand: thanks for the help man
<hceylan> Ampersand: have a nice one...
<Ampersand> a leak in the kernel is odd
<Ampersand> what happend?
<Ampersand> 4 processes
<Ampersand> 1.5G sounds like youve been hacked
<Ampersand> like a root kitted kernel
<funcrush> I upgraded kubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04, and then, Konsole shortcut (hotkey) doesn't work, (I set it Meta+K) How can I solve it?
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> I have a problem, I've just logged into kde for the first time but I can't see the menu or e
<iconmefisto> funcrush: systemsettings > input actions
<funcrush> iconmefisto: yup..
<what_if> I updated kubuntu 10.04 yesterday and now my quick launch opens konqueror instead of dolphin... how can I fix this? There was no choice of FM in the settings.
<Anyday> im using the 10.04 live cd trying to install kubuntu and when it gets to the disk partition it shows a raid array but i do not have one setup just 2 1tb drives, one which has another distro on it.
<Anyday> any idea if there is a boot option not to load raid?
<iconmefisto> what_if: look in systemsettings > default applications
<Lord_Rahl> anyone know of a music manager for KDE other then amarok?
<funcrush> iconmefisto: thank you I found it!!!
<what_if> iconmefisto: tyvm... that was it.
<Lord_Rahl> so no one know of a differnt music manager? hhmmm
<iconmefisto> Lord_Rahl: juk
<iconmefisto> Lord_Rahl: minirok
<Lord_Rahl> iconmefisto: thanks I will check them out
<ch3mtail> After installing packages with apt-get or dpkg, entries appear in the start menu, but they don't show up on typing into the search field of the menu.  Is there a manual way of getting the search function to update? (I've disabled strigi/nepomuk, if that matters).
<volty> hi, help, I wanted to give a look at xfce, it installed splash screen, modified /boot/grub directory, how can I fix this ?
<volty> and the dir is full of .mod files
<iconmefisto> ch3mtail: kbuildsycoca (in konsole)
<ch3mtail> Ah, thanks.
<iconmefisto> volty: you want to change the boot splash back to the kubuntu one?
<iconmefisto> ch3mtail: actually it's kbuildsycoca4, but it probably does the same without the 4
<ch3mtail> Yeah, I just saw that kbuildsycoca was trying to call dcop and figured it belonged to KDE3
<volty> iconmefisto: yes, but also to roll back changes it did in the grub directory, it made everything ubuntu
<volty> iconmefisto: and how it did that? I didn't gave sudo password
<iconmefisto> volty: made what ubuntu?
<volty> iconmefisto: menus
<iconmefisto> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth to choose the boot splash
<volty> no menu.lst but grub.cfg, not kubuntu but ubuntu
<iconmefisto> then sudo update-grub
<volty> my uname -a now says: Linux zat 2.6.32-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 28 13:27:30 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<iconmefisto> volty: grub2 doesn't use menu.lst
<volty> iconmefisto: ah, thx
<iconmefisto> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<iconmefisto> volty: sorry, got that wrong. after sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth, sudo update-initramfs
<volty> iconmefisto: thx, got it. Another question: they (xfce) shouln't do it (changing splash screen or whatever not requested) ?
<iconmefisto> volty: boot splash gets changed when you install a *-desktop package
<iconmefisto> volty: maybe file a bug if you think it shouldn't do that
<volty> iconmefisto: i'll do that, thx :)
<Ampersand> why is my steam engine not working
<Ampersand> i was told kubuntu was supposed to come with one
<iconmefisto> needs coal?
<Ampersand> yes
<Ampersand> and a few vacuum tubes
<Ampersand> for the crew cabins tv
 * Ampersand gives Barridus a trophy
<Barridus> :O
 * Barridus bows
<Barridus> thank you, thank you all
 * Ampersand appaulds
<Ampersand> WTG!!
<Ampersand> congrats!
<Ampersand> hi phoenix__
<phoenix__> hello Ampersand
<Ampersand> did you know my avatar is an ampersand
<phoenix__> Ampersand: oh
<Ampersand> phoenix__:  did you know you are on irc?
<phoenix__> Ampersand: you sound like a bot
<Ampersand> phoenix__:  oh.
<Ampersand> phoenix__:  you are junior
<walrus10> hola
<Ampersand> hola coma estas espaniol?
<ch3mtail> Al agua sobre casi todo tipo de materiales matiéres.
<ch3mtail> Actually, I'm just reading stuff off the label of my permanent marker, but it sounds impressive unless you actually understand it.
<Ampersand> well
<Ampersand> to the water!
<Ampersand> on allmost all types of materials
<ch3mtail> Plasma is tricky, but doable.
<Ampersand> nah.. plama just makes you implement for the most part your own paint event
<kwtm> Hi. Ran out of disk space, need to empty trash can.  Where is KDE4 trash directory located?  Already checked "~/Trash" and "~/.kde/share/apps/trash" etc.  Thx for urgently needed help.
<ch3mtail> heh
<ch3mtail> kwtm: I think it's ~/.local/share/Trash/files/  these days
<ch3mtail> kwtm: If you have admin access you could try 'sudo apt-get autoremove' (to remove installed packages that are no longer required by anything on the system) and 'sudo apt-get autoclean' (to remove caches of downloaded packages that have been installed (it will not uninstall the packages)).
<ch3mtail> Might clear a lot of space, all depending.
<alexandrecs> tem algue ae?
<kwtm> ch3mtail: Thx for responding.  I just checked it.  Directory is emjpty
<alexandrecs> tem alguem q fale português?
<kwtm> ch3mtail: I used "du -s" on a parent directory, and it's not .local/share/Trash.
<Ampersand> no thank you kwtm
<ch3mtail> kwtm: Don't take my word for it, I just had a quick look around in my home folder and that was the only trash folder I found
<kwtm> ch3mtail: Thanks for suggestgion of deleting packages.  However, I have 4 GB of files in 4 files that are no longer necessary, and I really don't want to have to autoclean and beg and plead (my computer) to scrape up that much free space when I know I should have over 4GB free.
<ch3mtail> Ah, I see :)
<kwtm> Ampersand: No thank you?  I didn't offer anything... :P
<ch3mtail> He's weird.
<kwtm> Thx.  Will look for other ways.  Will sleep now (feeling ill).  Thx for straightforward help without RTFM.  Bye!
<Ampersand> kwtm: i was thanking you for no reason :)
<ch3mtail> I've been wondering about the trash folder myself at times, even though I don't use it, but so far the only viable candidates are ~/.Trash and the aforementioned ~/.local/share/Trash  :/
<jacostach> hi all people :D
<jacostach> mi first msg :D
<marloshouse> i just upgraded to ubuntu 10 and kde has lost all menus and mouse clicking.  mouse movement still works, but everything else is gone.  is there a file/folder i can delete to get everything to reset?
<jacostach>  i don't knowhow to use this  :P
<jacostach> byeeeee
<jacostach_> alquien q hable español ?
 * jacostach_ Hola a todos :D
<angelo> i have a problem with audio: when i start ubuntu, audio is mute
<Fuzz> Did you install the right drivers?
<angelo> i have this device: Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<Dux> the vga port doesn't work in my netbook (kubuntu netbook remix 10.04 installed) :(
<mustafa> ??
<ForgeAus> Dux normally theres a key combo to switch to it if you didn't alredy know
<ForgeAus> (something like Fn + F3 or so depending on the brand)
<ForgeAus> some can switch between modes like LCD, VGA, VGA + LCD...
<ForgeAus> also if the hardware of the port is damaged its not a kubuntu issue...
<Dux> i know it, (alt f5); usually it works in ubuntu netbook remix
<ForgeAus> another thing to look at is if X needs a different config for that...
<Dux> but doesn't work in kubuntu :(
<ForgeAus> it is plausible that its a bug in kubuntu...
<ForgeAus> alt? really? thats odd
<Dux> sorry.. fn+f5
<ForgeAus> yeah sounds lots more likely :)
<ForgeAus> wow adobe flex is open-source?
<ForgeAus> (as opposed to foss perhaps)
<mefistofel> hi all
<heavybreaker> Hi Ummm is anyone having problems with Google Chrome not loading webpages on kubuntu 10.04?
<heavybreaker> Anyone?
<heavybreaker> Hi Ummm is anyone having problems with Google Chrome not loading webpages on kubuntu 10.04?
<Hazamonzo> This is a silly question but.... in need to find out what version of kubuntu 10.04 im running x86 or x64.. How might i do this?
<WindPower> dpkg --print-architecture
<Hazamonzo> amd64
<Hazamonzo> Thank you :D
<WindPower> Tada~
<Hazamonzo> I honestly could not remember
<Hazamonzo> Sounds stupid
<anyday> anyone have any ideas why the kubuntu installer cant see my 2 sata drives? they show up as an array but there are not setup as raid
<TheAncientGoat> Where does lucid store it's default swappiness? /etc/sysctl.conf doesnt seem to mention it....
<phoenix__> hello everyone
<phoenix__> i like to configure alsa to get bass redirected can anyone help me
<Juniksz> Hello. Does anyone know why doesn't start the kubuntu 10.04 with the 2.6.32-22-generic version? The system loads, the graphical interface aren't displayed, only the tty2 console surface. I can use the system only with the 2.6.32-21-generic version.
<Kimppa> I need to downgrade my jdk and jre from 6 to 5, but v5 isn't in the repository. Any ideas from which repository I could find it?
<Fleck> can i install kde 3.5 on kubuntu 10.04?
<tsimpson> Fleck: see http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/
<Fleck> tsimpson thank you! :)
<tsimpson> and note that KDE 3.5.x is completely unsupported, both by Kubuntu and KDE
<tsimpson> so it's at your own risk etc
<Fleck> tsimpson well, i would like to use kde 4, but i am tired of lags, slowdowns etc...
<Fleck> writing code in kwrite... simple thing, but moving with page down/up make 100% cpu usage lags so badly
<Fleck> :(
<Fleck> sick of this
<Fleck> trying to install recomended nvidia drivers - getting error: Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid.
<ucenik01> strumica
<casi36> hi alle
<JediMaster-> hi guys, running 10.04 LTS, this is the second time this has happened in the last few weeks. The mouse and keyboard have locked up but the machine is still running
<JediMaster-> I cannot move the mouse, the cursor stays still, the keyboard doesn't do anything (ctrl-alt-f1 for instance doesn't bring up the console, and num-lock or caps lock don't go on)
<kwtm> hi.  I have a different problem: I removed the system tray, then reinserted it onto another panel I created.  But it's missing that "USB"-like icon that tells me when some media has been inserted (e.g. DVD or SD card).  How can I get it back?
<JediMaster-> the machine is still working, I can hear streaming radio from firefox playing, and until the powersaving just kicked in, I cold see cursor flashing and animations running
<kwtm> JediMaster-: Hmm, sounds like you're worse off than I am.  Might be a hardware problem overall... I trust that everything was fine before you upgraded to 10.04?
<JediMaster-> I'm sshed into the machine from my laptop, what can I do to get the keyboard/mouse back?
<JediMaster-> kwtm, I upgraded weeks ago, and yeah, not had this problem before
<kwtm> JediMaster-: So, you can't use the KDE GUI, but you have the bash shell from a remote terminal, correct?
<JediMaster-> there's nothing unusual in /var/log/syslog at the time it happened
<JediMaster-> yes
<JediMaster-> I also can't get to tty1 console with ctrl-alt-f1
<kwtm> JediMaster-: Does Ctrl-Shift-F1 let you switch to another terminal?  (Or was it Ctrl-Alt-F1?  Can't rmemeber).
<JediMaster-> ctrl-alt-f1
<JediMaster-> no
<JediMaster-> there is still power to both the keyboard and mouse (lights are on)
<kwtm> JediMaster-: I had similar problems but the entire GUI went away, when I tried playing BZflag (which hogs the screen graphics, and may be interfering with compositing).
<JediMaster-> both are usb
<JediMaster-> kwtm, no, it's not that as I could see animations still working correctly
<JediMaster-> it's just like the keyboard/mouse have been disconnected
<kwtm> JediMaster-: Oh, so it could conceivably be a USB problem.  Do you want to try VNC'ing into the machine GUI or is that too complicated?
<JediMaster-> speaking of which, going to pull them out/back in
<kwtm> JediMaster-: SImple thought: remove, then reconnect peripherals?
<kwtm> JediMaster-: Your thought was quicker than mine. :)
<JediMaster-> read above
<JediMaster-> =)
<kwtm> JediMaster-: Also try connecting peripherals to other machine, verify that they still work (just to eliminate one unlikely but easily eliminated possibility)
<JediMaster-> ok, that didn't work
<JediMaster-> trying the mouse on this laptop....
<kwtm> I can sort of guide you through getting VNC set up on your semi-crashed machine and see if you can get into the GUI from the remote machine.
<kwtm> Is it that you want to diagnose the problem, or you have data to save from this particular GUI session that you don't want to destroy?
<JediMaster-> mouse works on here
<JediMaster-> can't get into gui from remote machine
<kwtm> If you just want to diagnose the problem, I don't know what it means to have VNC working so you might as well reboot or something.
<JediMaster-> data is mostly ok, would like to diagnose it
<kwtm> JediMaster-: Have you already tried VNC from remote machine?
<JediMaster-> don't have vnc server installed/running
<kwtm> want to know how?  I can do it through text terminal (sudo apt-get install x11vnc, then run "x11vnc") and connect via KDE Krdc.
<JediMaster-> how do you get x11vnc to connect to the running X via ssh?
<kwtm> Ah, that is the key, little one!  (imagine a wizened old voice here. :) )
<kwtm> SSh into the machine, and "sudo apt-get install x11vnc".  Then type "export DISPLAY=:0".
<JediMaster-> think it's automatically picked the display
<JediMaster-> yeah know how to install it =P
<kwtm> That last line is key, which lets the newly installed x11vnc get into your currently running session.
<kwtm> Then type x11vnc, and that's it.
<JediMaster-> didn't need to export the display, it autodetected it
<kwtm> On better days, you should actually tunnel the VNC connection through SSh, but today just to eliminate complications, just do a straight connection.
<JediMaster-> ok, I'm in
<kwtm> Once you have run "x11vnc" on server and it's waiting for a connection, you can use the built-in "Krdc" (K remote desktop connection) of KDE, or you can install tightvncviewer or something,.
<kwtm> JediMaster-: Is the GUI responding?
<JediMaster-> screen has come out of power saving
<JediMaster-> yes
<JediMaster-> only via VNC
<JediMaster-> no keyboard/mouse
<JediMaster-> (works via vnc)
<kwtm> Okay, so we know it's a USB screwup then.  As I suspected, it's probably some hardware thing.  Hopefully they'll have a fix but I'm not sure how else I can help you here.
<ForgeAus> RDP is a better protocol than VNC tho isn't it?
<kwtm> Say, you know how to get that "usb icon" thing in KDE?
<kwtm> ForgeAus: Possibly, but I am more familiar with VNC and the software author has been very responsive in answering questions.
<thomasfuston> Aloha!, is there any known reason why kmail cant sent e-mails anymore, i getting always the same error
<ForgeAus> (unfortunately xRDP runs via VNC however ... )
<kwtm> I even gave the author of x11vnc a $30 donation, twice, because it was such good software.
<kwtm> thomasfuston: Yes!  I know how to solve your problem (short term)l.
<JediMaster-> says no devices plugged in, but don't think it shows the mouse/keyboard normally
<kwtm> thomasfuston: Or at least I get a similar problem.  Seems to be when you have kmail open, then it goes into suspend to RAM (possibly to disk, too)
<kwtm> JediMaster-: Can you do me a favour to help with my problem?  That "no devices plugged in" --what is the name of that widget?  I need a name to google to figure out how to put it back on my control panel.
<kwtm> thomasfuston: Could you please do this: "ps -ef
<thomasfuston> kwtm: na always tells me something wrong with the address rejected by server, but its impossible couse if i send it from webmail it works 100% so the mistake have to be in kmail
<kwtm> thomasfuston: Could you please do this: "ps -ef | grep kmail" in a terminal?
<kwtm> thomasfuston: It could be in Kmail or other parts of the KDE system... your problem may be a different one, but I'll just check to see if it's mine.  Go ahead with the ps -ef | grep kmail
<JediMaster-> kwtm, Device Notifier
<thomasfuston> kwtm: thomas    3837  1552  1 13:49 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto kmail
<kwtm> JediMaster-: Thank you!  Will start googling.  I tell ya, this switch from KDE3 to KDE4 has me tearing my hair out.
<JediMaster-> np
<kwtm> thomasfuston: If there's only one line, then it's not my problem.  You may want to go to Kmail > Tools > Configure Kmail > Accounts > Sending > check what the server supports (if that button's still there).  I had problems where I set it to some level of encryption, and then it worked, then it didn't work later, then I had to set it to no encryption, then it failed again but worked when I turned encryption back on.
<thomasfuston> kwtm: thx so far, i will try it, scary problem, if i not get it working i have to switch to thunderbird or something
<kwtm> JediMaster-: It worked!  I was able to add Device Notifier!  Thanks.
<kwtm> thomasfuston: Yeah, kmail is a very refined program that suddenly astonishes you with how very crappy a small portion of it is, and you say, "They haven't fixed THAT yet???"
<kwtm> Oh, anyone: how do I make the panel at the bottom of the screen disappear for a while?  There are no longer those "hide panel" buttons that slide the panel out of sight when you want more space on the screen.
<JediMaster-> autohide?
<JediMaster-> click panel tool box button next to the clock on the right, then "more settings" then auto-hide
<JediMaster-> meh, still no mouse/keyboard
<JediMaster-> checking X11 log
<JediMaster-> or rather Xorg.0.log
<king> hello, it is my first time to use linux
<king> it feel so cool
<JediMaster-> king, welcome linux virgin!
<king> thank you
<ForgeAus> perhaps padawan might have been a better term to use...
<kwtm> Welcome to Linux, king.  Now is a good time to use Kubuntu since this release is supposed to be much higher quality than the previous few.  Don't give up if you encounter problems.  Google or come here to this channel.
<king> and it's my first time approach irc.
<JediMaster-> ForgeAus, nah, there are more jokes you can make with virgin =)
<ForgeAus> lol JediMaster-
<Mamarok_> JediMaster-: maybe just not in this channel, remember, support only
<king> thank you. i will pay more attention to linux
<ForgeAus> kwtm I agree, this release is much higher quality... and well presented, except that its lacking some branding touches...
<JediMaster-> Mamarok_, you'll notice how restrained I was
 * JediMaster- still has a lack of keyboard/mouse operation
<king> i am from chinese. and my english is so poor
<kwtm> Hey, Mamarok_ is here.  Know how to make the panel (at bottom of screen in Kubuntu) disappear on command?  (I don't want to use autohide since most of the time I still want the panel present.)  There used to be buttons with triangles in KDE3 that would slide the panel off the screen.
<JediMaster-> king, you are doing fine, we understand you =)
<Mamarok_> kwtm: hm, not really, no, I use autohide
<kwtm> In KDE4 you can't just drag a panel icon around from a panel to another to put it somewhere else.  Not sure why not since it would make things so much easier,
<kwtm> Mamarok_: Thx anyway.
<Mamarok_> kwtm: those are not icons, those are most of the time widgets, that's why
<kwtm> ANd I don't know how to make the panel automatically expand to take up more room when I put more widgets in, or shrink when there are fewer.
<kwtm> Mamarok_: I'm not sure I understand.  Why should they not be draggable if they are widgets?  (Sorry, "icon" was the wrong terminology, I guess.)
<Mamarok_> kwtm: hm, I never tried, but of course it would only work in the panel edit mode anymway
<JediMaster-> should I report this as a bug? I have no debug to report about the keyboard/mouse though, nothing obvious in the logs
<king> thank you
<Mamarok_> and since I only use one panel, I never faced that, I use widgets on the desktop
<kwtm> JediMaster-: Yeah, if you don't mind, just so other people with the same thing won't think it's something isolated.  Not sure if you'd get a fix, though...
<JediMaster-> what is this, a "kubuntu" bug, or kde or xorg?
<Mamarok_> JediMaster-: what bug?
<JediMaster-> mouse and keyboard completely frozen up at the same time
<ForgeAus> neither..
<JediMaster-> but can VNC in the machine remotely without any problems
<Mamarok_> JediMaster-: likely the graphic driver
<Mamarok_> what graphic card do you have?
<JediMaster-> NVidia GTX 260
<Mamarok_> and which driver?
<JediMaster-> nvidia-current
<kwtm> Toldja it was hardware related....
<Mamarok_> I don't know much about Nvidia, but isn't there a nouveau driver?
<JediMaster-> I doubt this is graphics related
<JediMaster-> I can see the mouse moving when I move it on vnc
<JediMaster-> I can see it moving on the real monitor
<JediMaster-> num-lock, caps-lock etc don't work on the keyboard
<Mamarok_> I had that mouse/keyboard freeze numerous times in earlier versions with my ATI driver, now it's gone with the newset radeon ones
<JediMaster-> weird
<Mamarok_> only with compositing activated though
<Mamarok_> is it a USB keyboard? could also be udev
<JediMaster-> yes
<JediMaster-> both mouse and keyboard are usb
<Mamarok_> connected directly or over a hub?
<JediMaster-> directly
<JediMaster-> I've tried unplugging them and putting them back in, no luck
<Mamarok_> I know there are usb problems with udev, but mostly with hubs, still, could be a problem
<Mamarok_> JediMaster-: what about trying the plug in/out several times?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Mamarok_> a friend of mine had to do it up to 5 times till it worked
<Mamarok_> hi BluesKaj
<JediMaster-> weird, shouldn't I see something in syslog when plugging in the keyboard?
<Mamarok_> JediMaster-: not sure
<BluesKaj> hi Mamarok_
<Mamarok_> since udev handles that
<JediMaster-> someone in #kde suggested it was hal not running
<Mamarok_> JediMaster-: check the systemSettings -> Advanced tab -> Hardware you can see immediately if it's running or not
<BluesKaj> gotta fix grub again, just installeled W7 , so does it stillworkfrom the live cd ?
<JediMaster-> Mamarok_, I can see hald running, how do you know if it's running, would that tab not come up at all if not?
<JediMaster-> as it looks normal
<Mamarok_> JediMaster-: if you see the HAL-Power entry in there, then it is up
<BluesKaj> well, I guess I'll find out soon enuff
<JediMaster-> Mamarok_, yup, it's there
<Mamarok_> soit's not HAL or Solid
<prower> hello :> i just installed kubuntu 10.04...i added a new widget to the desktop (the cpu monitor), i'm trying to resize it but every time i'm done it snaps back to its original size? other widgets appear to do this also
<Mamarok_> prower: how do you resize it?
<Mamarok_> there is a resize button in the side bar that only appears when you hover over the widget, first button on top
<prower> Mamarok_: Well, you know how that context menu slides out from under a widget and there's an option to stretch its size in there? That's what I've been using
<Mamarok_> yes, that should work
<Mamarok_> it certainly works here
<prower> Mamarok_: When the context menu disappears it goes back to its original size for me :<
<Mamarok_> that is strange
<Mamarok_> prower: if you drag on that icon, the release the mouse it snaps back?
<prower> Mamarok_: Yes, but only after the context menu disappears...strange
<Mamarok_> yes, that is indeed strange, with all widgets?
<prower> Mamarok_: Yes, with every one that I've tried so far
<Mamarok_> and you use the desktop view?
<prower> Mamarok_: That's what I'm using currently, it's a completely fresh install as of this moment :>
<prower> (except for installing irssi to come here :P)
<Mamarok_> hm, very strange, I can't recall a bug report about that, let me see...
<JediMaster-> bah, I'm going to restart kdm
<JediMaster-> hmmmf, "restart kdm" has left me with black screen with two white overlapping boxes
<prower> Mamarok_: Thanks, there's a bunch of updates that are ready to install so I'm just going to reboot for those, but I'll be back
<JediMaster-> meh, reboot it is
<JediMaster-> wow, the plymouth closing down screen was completely screwed up when I rebooted via ssh
<JediMaster-> but fine now it's rebooted
<JediMaster-> mouse/keyboard back after reboot
<JediMaster-> arggh not again
<JediMaster-> 10.04 has been doing this alot
<JediMaster-> not the mouse/keyboard this time
<JediMaster-> when I boot, I've got dhcp from another kubuntu box
<JediMaster-> and it fails to set /etc/resolv.conf to the name servers
<JediMaster-> but other network settings are fine
<JediMaster-> if I ifdown/ifup eth0 it works and gets the resolv.conf sorted
<prower> alright, the widget problem was fixed in an update :> now i just need to figure out how to get the nvidia drivers installed
<prower> There doesn't appear to be an option anywhere to simply "enable" the nvidia drivers like you would in GNOME :> anyone able to point me in the right direction?
<coz_> hey guys..just installed kubuntu on  my one machine... I would like to access that with vncview via the lucid gnome machine but when running vncviewer I cannot access the kubuntu machine...how do I enable the kubuntu machine to accespt access?
<chuckf> prower: from the k menu you should be able to type in 'hardware' in the search box and the restricted hardware program should show up as one of the few options
<prower> chuckf: Aha, thanks...that's exactly what I was looking for :> It's ready to reboot now, hopefully I'll be back with proper graphics shortly ;>
<bawww> does anyone know any good file hosting services that are gnu/linux command line friendly?
<chuckf> dropbox works for me
<bawww> chuckf: does it try to sync when you use it from cli?
<Dyrcona> kpackagekit is prompting me to install updates to kopete and libkopete4.
<noaXess_netubu> hey all
<Dyrcona> however, i built the packages from source yesterday, and kpackagekit actually says that it can't install because the updated package is already installed.
<Dyrcona> question is: how do i make kpackagekit stop warning me about these updates?
<noaXess_netubu> i try to install 10.04 64bit on a machine with a nvidia pci-e graficcard engtx260.. after choosing language and few minutes, i get a black screen, losing inout signal on my monitor.. any trick to install 10.04?
<noaXess_netubu> Dyrcona: in settings fo kapackagekit
<Dyrcona> thank, but that looks like it will skip all security updates. i only want to skip the current updates for kopete, 'cause I built it from source with a special patch yesterday.
<chuckf> bawww: mine syncs whenever there is a change to a file. I've not had to force a sync in recent memory but as I recall that is an option from the command line
<noaXess_netubu> Dyrcona: hm.. i think there is a ignor parameter for apt-get .. but don't know exactly how to setup..
<noaXess_netubu> ok.. got my problem.. it was the installation cd.. strange... read errors.. maybe a bad burner..
<ForgeAus> happens sometimes
<smooo> is there docs about 9.10?
<noaXess_netubu> smooo: what do you exactly search for?
<sae> sera
<bigbrovar> Hi guys
<bigbrovar> Is anyone experiencing blank screen when there reboot on kubuntu lucid?
<aurelie_> #Armadeus
<ToraToraTora> bigbrovar: yes, I have
<ForgeAus> bigbrovar I don't but my boot procedure is very different (since I'm using wubi)
<ForgeAus> I've had a few freezes during the kubuntu logo on boot, but rebooting fixed it
<bigbrovar> ToraToraTora: the funny thing is I only get the problem when I reboot. If I shutdown and start the system from cold It doesnt happen :(
<ToraToraTora> Same here
<ToraToraTora> I got dualboot with WinXP
<bigbrovar> It seem to be associated with the way plymouth was implemented.
<bigbrovar> ToraToraTora: I heard there is grub bug with lucid which messes up the OS list for those dual boothing windows. The bug was fixed in the last minute on UBuntu but no Kubuntu (from what I heard I cant verify cus I dont dualbox)
<ForgeAus> in XP I can do it in two steps by: %windir%\SYSTEM32\CONTROL.EXE Sysdm.cpl, System,2 (opens up system preferences to the right tab for device manager, just doesn't click the button)
<ForgeAus> or rightclick my computer manage, but I still have to use device manager in the tree there...
<ToraToraTora> bibrovar: Yes my Kubuntu system had this problem
<bigbrovar> ToraToraTora: which means it must have been a known issue I wish I could find a bug report about it on launchpad
<ForgeAus> oops wrong window
<bigbrovar> ToraToraTora: Plus I think its a ubuntu issue which affects all the derivatives
<Chicano> Hi everyone
<smooo> have u guys got katapult working?
<Chicano> krunner locks up on me even when using simple plugins like the calculator - has anybody else noticed this behavior?
<ToraToraTora> Managed to fix grub, but still got loads of problems
<ForgeAus> wow katapult is quicksilver for KDE?
<bigbrovar> ToraToraTora: how were u able to fix grub?
<smooo> ForgeAus: it is a quickaluncher
<smooo> only problem is that i can't get it installed
<ToraToraTora> bigbrovar: I can't remember exactly, but I used liveCD to fix files on hd
<bigbrovar> ToraToraTora: oh ok
<prower> hello :> i'm trying to create a desktop capture in kdenlive (10.04), but when i hit the record button, nothing happens?
<ForgeAus> are you certain your recording source is your desktop?
<aditya> hello room
<seraphim2> hello
<seraphim2> can sombody tell why whats goin on while the last symbol of the login process is shown ?
<seraphim2> its thera about 30s
<seraphim2> and why is compositing with nvidia not working ?!
<An_Ony_Moose> I'm trying to use krita in the GNOME environment and it crashes on startup every time. When I try to report a bug, it asks me to install the debugging symbols. While KPackageKit is doing so, it, too, crashes. Any ideas?
<ubuntu> b
<An_Ony_Moose> update: fixed, for some reason my .kde folder was chowned to root.
<daniel__> I accidently deleted the Trash can icon in Dolphin.  Is there a way to get it back?
<daniel__> I am running Kubuntu with KDE 3
<c3l> what is the kubuntu version of the folder for scripts that are put in ~/ .gnome2/ nautilus-scripts/ in ubuntu?
<dhq> hey ppl
<dhq> i upgraded to 10.04 and now i have no sound
<inspire`> try alsamixer in the konsole
<inspire`> smtimes it can get shutdown there
<dhq> inspire`: did that there nothing :(
<dhq> i mean no sound
<inspire`> ouch
<inspire`> hmm check the mixer in the tray
<inspire`> and turn up the PCM that is if ur on a laptop
<dhq> inspire`: alls up
<inspire`> bummer
<floown> hello
<floown> someone use nano?
<inspire`> desk or laptop?
<dhq> laptop hda-intel
<inspire`> yeah i got the same on here
<inspire`> works well
<dhq> :(
<dhq> what do i do
<inspire`> check in the system setting to have the hda-intel as a preffered instead of the outjack
<floown> the js.nanorc from this adresse http://code.google.com/p/nanosyntax/source/browse/trunk/syntax-nanorc/js.nanorc is wrong. I have error when I try to open my javascript with nano...
<Guest33345> hi everybody
<inspire`> u can also test them there
<dhq> inspire`: all set to hda-intel in test there is no sound
<Guest33345> i have a problem to connect my laptop to lcd tv
<inspire`> ouch
<tarzoo> hi
<dario_> hola
<Guest33345> hola
<dario_> alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir driver para impresora lexmark X 5150 series?
<inspire`> that's the best i can help with, not too skilled i just had similar probs
<dhq> hmmm :(
<dhq> inspire`: thanks anyways :)
<inspire`> a reinstall might help, its possible some conflicting sound codecs and such were installed
<dhq> cant reinstall :(
<inspire`> you should look into what ppl think about replacing alsa with smtn else
<inspire`> but that's tricky it can give you some probs
<Guest33345> hola dario entrá acá http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/
<Guest33345> fijate si encontrás el driver para la lexmark
<Spezi> hi, i've got a /media/cdrom folder, which is a symlink to /media/cdrom0 .. so every time i put in a cd/dvd, it shows up twice in the new media thing in the taskbar, in places in dolphin etc.. i don'/t know where this /media/cdrom comes from, should i just delete it?
<daniel__> Is there a way to get the Trash Can back on the Dolphin program?
<daniel__> Does anyone use Dolphin?
<Dyrcona> Right click on one of the entries, and Choose Add Entry...
<Dyrcona> for the entry location, put in trash:/
<daniel__> OKay.  I will try that.
<daniel__> Not as before but works.  Thank you,
<iconmefisto> daniel__: how is it not as before?
<Dyrcona> daniel_: you should be able to choose a trash can icon, too. if you edit the entry.
<daniel__> It used to change the icon when I had something in the trash.  Now it just shows te icon that doesn't change.  But it still opens the trash bin.
<daniel__> I am satisfied.
<Dyrcona> hmm. i just removed my trash "place" and re-added it and the icon changes for me when I put something in the trash.
<daniel__> How did you put it back?
<daniel__> In Dolphin?
<Dyrcona> I did the Add Entry... Set the location to trash:/ and changed the icon to user-trash under "places"
<daniel__> Ah.  Okay.
<daniel__> How do I tell Linux to auto load Amarok for mp3 files when I click on them instead of having to right click and open with?
<AhmedBH> Hi, How do i change theme on KDE @_@ i want that default back but i cant really seem to select that why ?
<daniel__> System Settings
<daniel__> Appearance
<iconmefisto> daniel__: either in systemsettings > advanced tab > file associations, or right-click a mp3, properties, click the spanner icon
<AhmedBH> daniel_: Thanks a million
<iconmefisto> daniel__: put amarok at the top of the list
<daniel__> Done.
<daniel__> You're Welcome AhmedBH
<daniel__> Wonderful.  Amarok is a good program.  My other favorite is VLC.
<iconmefisto> daniel__: what was the default before you changed it to amarok?
<AhmedBH> I accidently changed it and then i looked all over and coulnt set to default :) thanks again
<malik_> amarok is the king of all audio players
<daniel__> In Windows I use VLC for most audio-video.
<slow-motion> hi
<daniel__> Howdy
<daniel__> Right now I am running two computers.  One Linux one WIndows (Games).  I use LInux for all internet stuff.
<AhmedBH> Daniel_: How do i set my graphic card to the best graphic but its a shared so i have to use it with VRAM ? or how do i set as best ? that wont really take the CPU to 100%
<daniel__> Not sure what you mean.  What is the video card, nvidia, ati, other?
<daniel__> Are you running it on a real system or virtually?
<AhmedBH> its ATI and its 256MB shared memory
<daniel__> Sounds like it is onboard graphics.
<AhmedBH> I dont want it to share it with RAM it should be limited within its memory not the RAM
<AhmedBH> no not on board
<AhmedBH> actually an old :)
<daniel__> Look in System for Synaptic Package Manager.  Run it, enter password, and search for Envy.  Install that, run it and choose the recomended drivers.  See if that works.
<AhmedBH> no its not about drivers
<AhmedBH> everything works fine
<AhmedBH> i just wanna set it to a the best setting which shoulnt annoy my processor getting up to 100%
<daniel__> It could be about the drivers.  Impropper drivers, although wrks fine, might still be causing other issues.
<AhmedBH> lemme see
<daniel__> Are you sure it is the video that is doing it?
<AhmedBH> Yeah kinda
<AhmedBH> Because it takes about a GB when i use windows7
<AhmedBH> @_@
<daniel__> 7 is a pest.
<AhmedBH> alsa-tools-gui ?
<daniel__> what resolution are you using?
<AhmedBH> its for 17"
<AhmedBH> 1280x1024
<AhmedBH> something
<daniel__> I run Linux at 1024x768 here.
<AhmedBH> ahhhhh
<AhmedBH> :)
<AhmedBH> And this resolution seriously sucks tho i dont know why
<daniel__> 1280x1024 is okay if the monitor can handle it.
<AhmedBH> i guess this causes headaches @_@
<daniel__> try changing the resolution.
<AhmedBH> Well
<AhmedBH> Okay
<daniel__> I used to have plenty of problems til I got this video card.
<AhmedBH> every time after a restart
<AhmedBH> it gets back to
<AhmedBH> 1024x768
<AhmedBH> TADA
<daniel__> Need to edit the settings file as root and save for it to stay.
<AhmedBH> how do i do that really
<AhmedBH> i am new here since the LTS released :P
<daniel__> I run an nvidia geforce 6200 as my video.
<daniel__> 10.04?
<AhmedBH> yeah
<daniel__> I am running I believe 9.10 KDE 3 here.
<AhmedBH> Its 4.2
<daniel__> I don't upgrade because then I lose KDE 3.
<AhmedBH> Ohh
<AhmedBH> BRB lemme come from Gnome
<AhmedBH> Back
<AhmedBH> But this resolution looks fine at Gnome... Should i use the default ?
<daniel__> If it works best, I would.
<daniel__> But ask around.  Others might havve better ideas.
<AhmedBH> Yeah
<AhmedBH> Thanks :)
<daniel__> You're Welcome
<AhmedBH> Can you install ubuntu on a Macbook pro ?
<AhmedBH> Without using any third party application
<AhmedBH> But directly by booting up from  a CD and installing
<stoiss> Hi. Is there a build of Empathy IM client for kubuntu ?
<stoiss> it seems its only for gnome
<AhmedBH> Kopete
<AhmedBH> yeah its for Gnome
<stoiss> too bad.. it looks pretty good.
<AhmedBH> KDE             have          Kopete
<AhmedBH> hahah
<stoiss> im looking for somthing that has facebook chat so i can save my facebook chatlogs
<daniel__> You can run Gnome apps and games in Kubuntu and vise-versa.
<stoiss> really ?
<daniel__> Yes
<stoiss> i thought they depended on certain packages
<daniel__> Yes, and they are installed as well.
<stoiss> great
<Dyrcona> daniel_++
<AhmedBH> daniel_: Ubuntu can be installed on a macbook pro ? any idea ?
<daniel__> Yes?
<daniel__> I have an old iMac but no MacBook.
<Dyrcona> just agreeing with you.
<AhmedBH> But any idea ?
<daniel__> If the Linux is PowerMac compatible I don't see why not.
<Dyrcona> AhmedBH: I found instructions for installing ubuntu on a macbook pro on the wiki.
<daniel__> Thank you
<daniel__> There you go
<AhmedBH> Dyrcona: thats good can i have the link please :)
<stoiss> daniel__,  i usually say that you can pretty much run linux on a box of matches nowadays
<daniel__> lol
<Dyrcona> just google it. it should come up in the first couple of hits.
<AhmedBH> OKay
<AhmedBH> Thanks
<daniel__> Here is a good challenge.  Find a LInux that will run on an old 100Mhz computer.  rofl
<Dyrcona> daniel_: kernel 2.0.36, and userland built from period source.
<daniel__> This PC is 2Ghz and my Win Games PC is 2.8
<llutz> daniel__: slackware-2.2, you want the CD?
<Barridus> dumb question alert:  how do you check disk usage/free in kubuntu-netbook
<daniel__> I bet I could get something like DSL Linux to work.
<metric1983> hey I`ve just installed ubuntu, my first linux distro and got a tiny problem just wondered if someone would mind helping, when i type apt-get install vlc i get a couple of lines of message ending am I root?  I`m guessing this means i have to shove my password in, so erm yeah, what do i need to put in and in what order would be nice to know please.
<AhmedBH> http://wiki.debian.org/MacBookPro
<AhmedBH> Have a look
<Barridus> (or in kubuntu 10.04 of any flavor)
<rork> Barridus: with the command `df`
<daniel__> Do you see the icon for my computer?
<Dyrcona> AhmedBH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<daniel__> I was going to say open storage media and right click on the drive and choose properties.  lol
<rork> metric1983: use `sudo apt-get install vlc` sudo will let you execute the command as root, it will ask for your password
<rork> daniel__: yes, that would work pretty well to see the free space on a device too ^^
<daniel__> lol
<AhmedBH> dyrcona: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook6-1/Karmic  is this fine ? :)
<AhmedBH> Thanks by the way
<daniel__> Morew than one way to skin that kitty.  lol
<Dyrcona> AhmedBH: If you have a MacBook6,1 then it should be.
<daniel__> Many problems with many solutions.
<stoiss_> damn this is odd. If i have my firewall enabled i cant connect to freenode irc.. even though i specificly allow port 8001
<daniel__> Anyone want a Mac Quadra 630?  rofl
<stoiss_> all other IRC servers i can connect to .. just not this one
<Barridus> rork:  ah, i saw "1-k blocks" when i tried df earlier and thought i was looking at something using different units
<AhmedBH> Dyrcona: Actually i am planning to buy a macbook pro and only only only if i am sure enough that i can run ubuntu on it :)
 * Dyrcona has a PowerMac 6100 collecting dust in the attic.
<daniel__> Wanna send my way.  lol
<AhmedBH> hhhhhhhhh
<AhmedBH> * ??whos that
<rork> Barridus: hm, on a second look I can see why :) `df -h` might do, type `df --help` to see more options to change the output of df
<Dyrcona> AhmedBH: You probably will be able to, but it may not go smoothly the first try.
<AhmedBH> Dyrcona:  Oh no..... I like the hardware and it should be working just fine.. i would rather be on Gnome tho, Will it be fine ?
<Dyrcona> AhmedBH: There are no warranties. :)
<AhmedBH> Dyrcona:  On what exactly huh @_@
<daniel__> MacOS 7.1 to 9.1  I bet anything 8 and over will be too slow on that beast.  lol
<AhmedBH> :O
<Barridus> rork, my thanks
<rork> Barridus: you're welcome :)
<Dyrcona> daniel_: The PowerMac 6100 has MkLinux installed, though it has not been updated in 7+ years.
<daniel__> lol
<daniel__> Sounds like a fun machine to play with.
<daniel__> I still fiddle around with a Mac Quadra 630
<Dyrcona> Used to take a week or so to compile all of KDE 2.0 from source.
<daniel__> Yeah, I am sure of that @ 60Mhz
<Dyrcona> my fiddling around machine is a "Grape" iMac DV. I'm going to try to get OpenBSD for PPC running on it when I'm on vacation.
<AhmedBH> daniel_: The macbook pro is 2.66Ghz and goes upto 3.33 i mean how really ! when the hardware is something less then its sayin as boostup
<daniel__> I have a green iMac around here.  Running Mac OS 8 I believe.
<daniel__> 8 or 9
<daniel__> Slow machine though for it.
<Dyrcona> the grape has Tiger on it for now.
<AhmedBH> 9
<daniel__> The Windows PC I found out is MacOS native.  It can run it natively.  When I get a new drive for it I will give it a try.  Mayb dual boot Win/MacOS.
<daniel__> I am bold.  lol
<Dyrcona> Last time I tried dual booting on my MacBook, I hosed the partition table.
<daniel__> I am using two separate drives.
<Dyrcona> AhmedBH: I'm probably the wrong person to be giving advice on installing on a MacBook. :)
<daniel__> For the first try I will keep the Windows HD out of site.
<AhmedBH> umm okay :) no problem
<tdn> How can I adjust the color temperature on my monitor?
<freefrag> hello
<Guillem__> Is it really worthy, the kde sc 4.4?
<NoRedemption> hello
<][PAPERINA][> buona sera a tutti
<][PAPERINA][> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<NoRedemption> huh?
<sjr> What is a good wireless manager for Kubuntu, the default one sucks, and I was using nm-applet but it's weird too
<chiffre> whats the problem with the integrated wireless-manager?
<sjr> it's flakey
<sjr> it ignores requests
<sjr> when I tell it to create an ad hoc network it doesn't just sits there dopey like a 4 year old looking at a pin wheel.
<chiffre> k - never tried to create an adhoc network with kde...
<caprea> I wanted to add a shortcut to my taskbar, like q quicklaunch but I seem to be only able to add widgets
<goodcoopr> what would be the easiest way to install kubuntu directly to a hard disk? i have an old laptop that won't properly boot from USB, yet doesn't have an optical
<caprea> remove the hard disk and hook it up to some other machine
<goodcoopr> yes, i can do that easily
<goodcoopr> what do i do with the hard disk?
<caprea> I dont undertsand, you remove it and put it in anotehr amchine and then install the OS
<goodcoopr> on the incompatible machine?
<goodcoopr> i mean on the other machine?
<caprea> yeah
<goodcoopr> it's got very different hardware
<caprea> I guess ubuntu detects the hardward and installs drivers on install
<caprea> so you could just install it anyways, and then later manually reconfigure once you put the HD in the original machine
<goodcoopr> i'd assume... isn't there a way to put just the installation files directly onto the hard disk? or would the installer delete the install files during install
<caprea> there might be, but I dont know it
<caprea> some BIOS allow to boot from network
<goodcoopr> this may allow that, but then i'd have to set up PXE server and etc
<caprea> im out of ideas
<goodcoopr> i put crunchbang on one of these once, but i forgot how i did it, lol
<goodcoopr> i think i just tried every USB configuration i could think of to get it to boot, it was really not an optimal way to install
<goodcoopr> i was hoping installing from HD would be easier
<caprea> someone probably knows, but its not me
<m_tadeu> how can I check the files that a package installs?
<DarthFrog> m_tadeu: What do you mean by check?
<m_tadeu> DarthFrog: list all files installed by a certain package
<DarthFrog> m_tadeu: System Settings/Add & Remove Software/Software Management.  Search for the installed package, right-click on it and click on File List.
<LjL> m_tadeu: dpkg -L packagename
<m_tadeu> DarthFrog: I prefer using the command line
<m_tadeu> LjL: thanx :)
<DarthFrog> m_tadeu: As do I. :-)
<m_tadeu> hehe thanx guys
<DarthFrog> m_tadeu: Here's one you might find useful:  alias lspkg="dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | sort | less"
<m_tadeu> niceeee :)
<DarthFrog> I find it very handy, especially in the usage: lspkg | grep <name>
<m_tadeu> yup..simple listing
<leonardo> ciao a tutti
<miazgator> how do I make mouse side buttons work as back/forward in Konqueror and Dolphin?
<miazgator> I miss that from Gnome
<miazgator> anybody here?
<martxel> hi
<miazgator> hi
<martxel> I've just installed buntu 10.04 and I'm having trouble getting the sound to work
<martxel> *kubuntu
<chx> Hi. I am using Lucid and half of my icons are gone from the tray. So is the KDE menu. I can click them. They work. But they are not shown.
<martxel> I have tried configuring the mixer, the volumes, and i think they are ok
<martxel> I don't know what else to do
<miazgator> chx you can expand the tray with a triangle button
<BluesKaj> martxel, open a terminal and type alsamixer , make sure the ctrls are are turned up to 75% or so , and take the M out of any ctrls  (Unmute)
<chx> miazgator: no, no, it's not expansion, there are two columns of tray icons, the right half is invisible.  http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/67668/screenshot_005_Wu52G5.png see how the menu icon is missing on the top? and the right half of icons are missing but if i click where the mixer is it works
<chx> miazgator: the mixer is right besides the language switcher.
<chx> miazgator: it's just inviisble.
<NoRedemption> gn8
<martxel> BluesKaj: I have tried that
<martxel> and still doesn't work
<miazgator> anybody know how do I make side mouse buttons to work as back/forward in Konqueror and Dolphin?
<martxel> I don't really understand, I installed yesterday on my dell laptot, which has the same audio device as this one and it works
<chx> hm restarting plasma-desktop solved it
<BluesKaj> martxel, look in system settings / mediaand set your soundcard to default
<chx> is kquitapp plasma-desktop && sleep 1s && plasma-desktop the right way to restart plasma?
<martxel> BluesKaj: done, but still no sound
<yaroslav> Є хто з України?
<martxel> BluesKaj: any other idea?
<BluesKaj> martxel, pulseaudio installed?
<martxel> BluesKaj: no
<martxel> should I?
<BluesKaj> martxel, give me a minute , gonna look
<BluesKaj> martxel, lspci | grep audio  , need to know your soundcard
<martxel> BluesKaj: there -> http://pastebin.com/Br4QtiEF
<BluesKaj> martxel, or : cat /proc/asound/cards , that command should show the card
<martxel> you'll see the soundcard on my dell computer is the same that I have on my vaio
<martxel> and sound works well on dell and no sound on vaio
<BluesKaj> !intelhda |martxel
<ubottu> martxel: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<martxel> ok, let's see
<slow-motion> n8
<martxel> ubottu: tried everything in there and stille no sound
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<martxel> :/
<martxel> oh
<martxel> i see
<martxel> xD
#kubuntu 2010-05-21
<markus_> hy everybody
<markus_> just upgraded to the ppa version of kde. and finally everything is working again on my machine :)
<cannonfodder> HELP LOL....what do i save a photoshop file as so i can use it as a web tempplate....i used to do this a year ago and completely forgot
<Sonsee> markus_ 4.4.2?
<markus_> Sonsee: Thought its 4.4.3? Where can I see that again?
<Sonsee> about kde
<Sonsee> )
<Sonsee> in help
<markus_> Plattform-Version 4.4.3 (KDE 4.4.3)
<Sonsee> :/
<Sonsee> what ubuntu&
<Sonsee> ?
<Sonsee> version*?
<markus_> Ubuntu 10.04. Started with Gnome this time
<markus_> Used it for a week but has too many bugs for me
<markus_> and all the programs are inferior!
<Sonsee> then maybe
<Sonsee> I have 9.10
<markus_> I installed the ppa version
<Sonsee> did upgrade and it became 4.4.2
<markus_> I added this: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa. and then upgraded
<markus_> Because before just nothing was working on my machine
<Sonsee> me too)
<markus_> And just installed kdropbox. Works pretty good already. Only one thing am I missing. I want to sync my notes (like with knotes) to the cloud. But its not possible yet (guess?) So I still use tomboy
<peterson> hello! I'm having trouble with wireless on my laptop. I've been using it nicely for weeks but today I can't connect to internet and when I click knetworkmanager, it says "network management disabled"
<snarkfish> is the ati driver working yet on 10.4
<casa> hola
<peterson> please help! I'm kind of lost around here with this network thing
<snarkfish> what network thing?
<peterson> When I click on knetworkmanager
<peterson> on systray,
<peterson> it says network management disabled
<peterson> and I can't do anything else
<snarkfish> ok
<snarkfish> can you click on enable wireless
<punto> Hi. I just updated to 10.04 and I don't have keyboard on X, only the console, how do I fix it?
<Guest76175> anyone available to answer how to rollback... I think i f00ked something up, and I would like to rollback to a previous version
<snarkfish> wow these things are way beyond me
<peterson> snarkfish no I can't
<peterson> there's nothing to click on snarkfish
<snarkfish> you cant click on manage networks?
<peterson> snarkfish wow, figured out!
<peterson> the computer froze after a suspend
<peterson> I hard rebooted it
<peterson> then network-manager didn't bring devices up
<peterson> found solution on net.. But thanks anyway!
<peterson> g'night everyone
<m_tadeu> hi...what's the dev package for kdeutils?
<tsimpson> m_tadeu: kdeutils-dev
<m_tadeu> tsimpson: doesn't exist
<mike7508> anyone able to help with rolling back
<mike7508> used to be able to do on boot up, but now i don' see the option
<tsimpson> m_tadeu: there is no -dev package then
<dbc254> what's wrong whenI have to log into my hard drive, before I can see my /home directory?
<Typos_King> what?
<Sonsee> )
<dbc254> I boot up, and log in. Then I can't see my desktop image, so I goto dolphin and click on my drive. Then it makes me login
<dbc254> then I can see all my folders.  shouldn't this happen automatically?
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> if you can run dolphin, obviosly / is mounted
<dbc254> but /home won't mount.
<dbc254> till I login
<Typos_King> unless, we're talking about another partition you wish to look at and isn't mounted and you require dolphin to mount it
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> $HOME is just a folder, what you mount is the partition for '/'
<Typos_King> and your system wouldn't give you a login screen or anything without mounting it, so it's mounted
<dbc254> something's amiss
<Typos_King> I think so, I gather you haven't explained your case clear enough for us
<Typos_King> but doesn't seem to me it has anything to do with mounting
<dbc254> but until I click on my hard drive in using Dolphin, and it makes me log in, I can't see my /home directory.
<dbc254> Once I login, it lets me see my /home, and all the subfolders there, and all is well.
<amichair> is there some way to add an entry to the KNR menu?
<dbc254> Just wish it would do it automatically
<avanesov> I have never used an IRC before, do I just jump in with a question?
<amichair> avanesov: in this support channel, yes :-)
<Typos_King> dbc254:   once you login, all you get is the desktop :|
<Typos_King> !ask | avanesov
<ubottu> avanesov: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bukayo> dbc254: if you are able to use dolphin..it means you are logged in
<avanesov> Ok, well...I am running Kubuntu 10.04 and have noticed that any app that uses sound tends to "take over" the sound card and nothing else can use it...is this working as intended or do I have a configuration problem?
<avanesov> <<< slow typer
<Typos_King> avanesov:     I think it has to do with drivers, I got that a couple of times only, when running xine-ui, when I was playing a dvd, other apps wouldn't playback, tillI closed it, it didn't when I played a .wmv or some other video type :|
<Typos_King> dbc254:      but if you can run dolphin, it means the '/' is mounted, as I said, it sounds to me you haven't explained clear enough, and I haven't stumbled upon that I guess
<avanesov> Mine does it anytime I have a video player, game or even Windows running in VB. Xine is my backend. Can you give me a starting point for resolving this? Did you fix yours?
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> it hasn't done it,   it seems to be a Xine issue I'd think, xine is also my backend for dvd
<tomatto_> hello
<tomatto_> please, is possible to load isolinux from grub?
<Typos_King> avanesov:     it may be the xine-ui version I have, I'd think, it didn't use to do it, then again, it doesn't always, seem like only when I'm playing a dvd
<Typos_King> tomatto_:   w0t?
<avanesov> Is it difficult or buggy to install/try another backend?
<Typos_King> well
<tomatto_> Typos_King: i want to boot isolinux menus etc... via grub
<Typos_King> you can always try say.... playing something in dragonfly, and see if the audio gets locked up
<Typos_King> avanesov:    for me as I said, it only happens when I'm playing a dvd in xine-ui, and usually if the app was started AFTER xine-ui was launched, otherwise, I can play flash videos and music or see a .wmv or .flv in xine-ui just fine
<Typos_King> tomatto_:   I guess I'm not too familiar with that one :{
<avanesov> kk, ill do some digging then. Thanks
<Guest67887> hi all
<Guest67887> downloaded kubuntu and i'm wondering whether there's a way to improve the usability of user switching?
<Guest25788> Hello
<ai1> 有人么
<Gamarok___> hello people
<xrfang> hello, can I install kubuntu using wubi? I don't have the disc at the moment, can I get a copy of wubi.exe and install kubuntu via internet?
<anub> hi I have a q
<anub> but nobody in ubuntu is available
<ForgeAus> is katapult still around?
<AlexLuya_> Hello,ibus works fine with apps that come with kubuntu,but do not suppport any apps installed manully,why?
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<noaXess> how can i find out, what qt version a specific package was compiled?.. package: kdenlive
<coz_> hey guys... I have 2 machines here one with lucid / gnome  the other with  lucid / gnome/ kde4
<coz_> when I try to vnc into the kubuntu system running kde  I cant get in when I switch DE's on that machine I can get in..any suggestions?
<wingzero> hi all, i have a noob question - in ubuntu you have synatic manager, but what is the defualt package manager in kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> kpackagekit its called
<wingzero> ok thanks
<seraphim> whats is going on while the "K" icon in the logon proces is show ? it very slow at this point, about 20s ...
<Spezi> i got a printer at a windows xp machine and just set it up as network printer so that i can also print from my kubuntu lucid laptop over network. it works, but when i print from kubuntu, some lines look a bit weird (bit like cursive). printing from the windows machine is fine. is there anything i can do about that? have no clue atm
<phoenix__> anyone there
<ForgeAus> nno???
<tsyj2007> hi
<tsyj2007> i am here...
<phoenix__> ForgeAus: i want to get bass redirected to subwoofer
<phoenix__> i am having creative live 24 bit soundcard
<ForgeAus> phoenix I really dn't know much about audo like that, does that card have JACK (so you can specify what port does what function?
<ForgeAus> really its about the .1 part of 5.1 isn't it? maybe try and google terms like "linux subwoofer"?
<phoenix__> ForgeAus: one moment
<ForgeAus> (sorry about my typing, this notebook drops letters sometimes)
<phoenix__> ForgeAus: i tried everything but not no use
<ForgeAus> in that case I dont think I'm of any help for you personally
<ForgeAus> but there are often people on this channel who know far more about linux than I do
<phoenix__> ForgeAus: are you using 5.1
<ForgeAus> no
<phoenix__> ForgeAus: i dont know anthing about the audio system in kubuntu, is kubuntu using alsa or phonon
<ForgeAus> !Phonon
<ForgeAus> hmmm the bot doesn't know either it seems
<ForgeAus> I think Phonon is a KDE4 component
<ForgeAus> Alsa is a linux sound system I'm not certain its an either/or proposition here
<phoenix__> ForgeAus: have used windows
<phoenix__> ForgeAus: have you used windows
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> looks like I was right about alsa + phonon
<ForgeAus> phonon uses alsa like a backend
<tsimpson> by default Phonon used xine as a backend, which uses alsa by default
<tsimpson> it can use "something else", depending on what phonon plugins you have. for instance pulseaudio, gstreamer, or even vlc
<phoenix__> tsimpson: i am using xine
<phoenix__> tsimpson: i tried configuring the alsa setting to route the low frequency signals to the subwoofer , but it didnot work
<phoenix__> tsimpson: is there a plugin or any media player that would do this job
<tsimpson> phoenix__: I'm not sure, I only have 2 speakers
<tsimpson> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tsimpson> check those links
<phoenix__> tsimpson: ok
<schlangen> hi, from time to time I get logged out without doing anything. this is really annoying but I haven't found anything about such behavior/bug on the web. Any ideas?
<schlangen> I think it occurs since 10.04 or mabye a bit later
<amichair> is there some way to add an entry to the KNR menu?
<dfdf> help
<dfdf> i cant install ubuntu on my laptop
<dfdf> pls help
<ForgeAus> how do I manually unlock package manager?
<ForgeAus> (kpackagekit complains it is waiting for package lock
<ForgeAus> (sorry package manager lock)
<amichair> ForgeAus: there's a lock file u need to delete
<amichair> ForgeAus: maybe /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Spezi> try using sudo apt-get update, the error message will show the file amichair mentioned, in case he isn'/t right anyway ;)
<amichair> good idea :-)
<ForgeAus> hehe its ok already fixed but thx :)
<coz_> hey guys  this  "Ublog" on the desktop...if I close that how to open again?
<ForgeAus> uh which packages take preference when pinned the ones with priority 600 or 700?
<tom_> cos rightlick on desktop - add widget
<tom_> microblogging
<tom_> coz
<ct529> hi guys. I had an accident and my physio told me I MUST stand up for 5 minutes and do some exercises every 30 minutes. Ubuntu in various flavours is my business desktop. Do you know of a software that allows me to lock the desktop for 5 minutes every 30 minutes, and pop out a windows telling me to do my exercises? Someone on ubuntu suggested me the "typing break " property of gnome control centre. What about when I am using kubuntu? Is there anything
<ct529>  equivalent? We run different flavours.
<coz_> tom_,  ah cool thanks :)
<amichair> ct529: I use rsibreak, it's just for that
<Gamarok___> dfdf - well?
<amichair> ct529: it's a kde tool, has configurable short/long breaks, statistics, various levels of annoyingness (which are good for you :-) ) etc.
<ct529> amichair: thanks a lot
<amichair> ct529: hope it helps you recover :-)
<ct529> amichair: hope so, for me is my back instead of my wrist .... :) .... thanks for your help!
<][PAPERINA][> ciao a tutti
<][PAPERINA][> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<][PAPERINA][> !list
<HerliMenezes> Hello, good morning!
<HerliMenezes> Got a trouble here with Kubuntu 10.04. I have upgraded from Ubuntu 9.10. Everything works fine at Gnome desktop, but Kubuntu fails at startup. Any help?
<HerliMenezes> Btw: this happens at an Accer Netbook, Mem: 1GB, two atom processor, 1,6 GHz, hd: 127,6 free space
<dhq> i upgraded to kubuntu 10.04 now i have no sound, alsamixer is running all volume up but no sound please help
<tsyj2007> hello everyone,I just installed kbuntu10.04
<tsyj2007> I think it's too beautiful
<HerliMenezes> Got a trouble here with Kubuntu 10.04. I have upgraded from Ubuntu 9.10. Everything works fine at Gnome desktop, but Kubuntu fails at startup. Any help?
<sachael> hi guys, what's the name of the little message notification applet in kubuntu that stays in the system tray?
<jussi> sachael: the message indicator?
<sachael> jussi: yes, is that the name of the plasma widget? I  have here (arch linux) one that is called "incoming messages", but it's not the same one
<jussi> sachael: yes, its "Message Indicator"
<mnem0> Hi all
<jussi> !info plasma-widget-message-indicator | sachael
<ubottu> sachael: plasma-widget-message-indicator (source: plasma-widget-message-indicator): A Plasma applet to display message indicators. In component main, is extra. Version 0.5.4-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 32 kB, installed size 164 kB
<mnem0> are we allowed to ask for help here about kubuntu 10.4 problems
<mnem0> ?
<jussi> mnem0: yes
<mnem0> thank you jussi
<HerliMenezes> mnem0: me too! kubuntu crashes at startup, any help?
<jussi> HerliMenezes: what exactly happens?
<HerliMenezes> jussi: I have upgraded my netbook acer, to ubuntu 10.04. Everything is ok at Gnome desktop, but at kde at the startup, system fails. I get a black screen, as after seconds a bug report form.
<mnem0> my problem is : i read the entire faq and pages related to wifi configuration. just after the installation, my wpa2 wifi network was detected but i couldn't connect to it
<jussi> HerliMenezes: which package is the bug report for for?
<mnem0> it kept asking me for my wpa key
<amichair> HerliMenezes: that might be the same problem I had, maybe try reinstalling plasma-desktop?
<HerliMenezes> jussi: Just a little bit, I will reproduce it...
<mnem0> my dhcp didn't want to give me an ip adress
<mnem0> so i changed my /etc/network/interfaces
<HerliMenezes> amichair:  Ok but how can I?
<amichair> HerliMenezes: "sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop" in terminal. I don't remember if I had to add plasma-workspace as well, but it shouldn't hurt
<mnem0> now, i still don't get an ip adress, moreover, my network isn't seen anymore
<HerliMenezes> jussi: Knotify
<HerliMenezes> knotify4, segmentation fault
<jussi> hrm
 * jussi honestly doesnt know the answer to that one
<HerliMenezes> amichair: ok, i will do it...
<mnem0> could anyone please help me configuring my wifi card ?
<mnem0> i followed all FAQs, instructions in all the pages i found
<HerliMenezes> amichair: it says that could not find plasma-desktop package...
<amichair> HerliMenezes: now that's strange... does everything look ok in your software sources?
<HerliMenezes> yes, i made an automatic upgrading
<amichair> HerliMenezes: maybe run "sudo apt-get update" first just in case?
<amichair> HerliMenezes: maybe also try kubuntu-netbook and/or plasma-netbook
<lxsys> does anybody here know how to do a report in kexi?
<lxsys> meh, i'll ask in #ubuntu
<HerliMenezes> amichair: thank you, it's working now...
<amichair> HerliMenezes: you're welcome, but what did u do?
<HerliMenezes> 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop
<HerliMenezes> I think kubuntu-netbook would be better...
<eden> hi there
<eden> just testing..
<HerliMenezes> amichair: ok, gtg. Thank you, once more!
<amichair> HerliMenezes: cool, and if it currently boots into regular desktop u can install plasma-netbook to get the netbook interface
<mc__> hi! I've just installed kubuntu 10.04 on my santa rosa macbook, strangely I cannot get a network connection, not even over ethernet, though eth0 shows up via ifconfig
<mc__> knetworkmangager does not show any connections
<mc__> sorry, nevermind
<inspire`> ok guys
<inspire`> any other way of puting in JRE cept for dl'ing from the web?
<amichair> inspire`: enable the partners repository and install your favorite sun-java6-* packages (assuming you want Sun's)
<inspire`> well anything would do
<inspire`> that works lol
<amichair> inspire`: great :-)
<inspire`> i mostly found some gjil or what not regarding JRE
<inspire`> with the package manager
<inspire`> nothing i could come to see as JRE JRE
<inspire`> oh one more things what's the line for removing stuf in termnal?
<inspire`> --s
<amichair> inspire`: sudo apt-get remove XX
<inspire`> oh lol
<inspire`> i fail
<mc__> inspire`: or did you mean files?
<inspire`> i got stuck with aptget in my head
<inspire`> yeah i forgot the dash
<inspire`> ty
<FloodBotK3> inspire`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amichair> inspire`: good luck :-)
<inspire`> flood O.o ?
<shadeslayer> inspire`: you can use tab complete to complete most of the commands ;)
<inspire`> lol
<amichair> mc__: good point, I should ask more before suggesting solutions. Just got lucky this time :-)
<inspire`> thanks :)
<inspire`> aaah uuuhmmm
<inspire`> i aded the one partner source that wasn't and the package dl is now stuck at 99% :/
<amichair> as in life - the last 1% always takes longest
<inspire`> yeah, i hope its that
<inspire`> k think i got it
<inspire`> thanks
<iconmefisto> I'm trying to create an extended partition in unallocated space, but gparted or kde's partitionmanager won't allow extended. the options are greyed out. only primary is possible. what's going on?
<shadeslayer> inspire`: how many extended partitions do you have?
<shadeslayer> iconmefisto: ^^
<shadeslayer> inspire`: ignore that :P
<iconmefisto> none, I want to create one
<iconmefisto> I have 2 primaries and swap
<shadeslayer> iconmefisto: weird.. well theres a limit on the extended partitions i think.. but 0 aint it :P
<iconmefisto> I deleted the swap (since it's easy to recreate) but still no extended allowed
<shadeslayer> iconmefisto: no idea sorry :(
<shadeslayer> iconmefisto: oh btw i would recommend a live gparted cd for partitioning a HD... of course if this is a external drive then it wont matter
 * inspire` gets a handle of aptitude
<shadeslayer> inspire`: aptitude has no handle :D
<inspire`> :)
<iconmefisto> shadeslayer: I'm using live gparted. I notice in fdisk the disk is shown as GPT. I've never seen that. lucid created the partitions for me
<shadeslayer> hmm.. ive never heard of GPT before too
<inspire`> grrrrrrrrrr
<inspire`> can't install mplayer plugin
<bkbaba> Does there exist a nokia pc suite equivalent for kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> bkbaba: no i dont think so...
<shadeslayer> bkbaba: what do you want to accomplish btw?
<dioltop> I have to login as root, but I cant access my other user files from there.  how can I?
<inspire`> ahhh ffs, why won't mozilla let me install the mplayer plugin!
<bkbaba> shadeslayer: I want to go online on kubuntu
<bkbaba> shadeslayer: I now have to restart and switch back to windows just to check my  mail!!!
<shadeslayer> bkbaba: ah... that can be handled by network manager i think
<bkbaba> shadeslayer: tried that doesn help can u pass me a link where the procedure is explained a bit more elaboaretly...
<bkbaba> shadeslayer: thanks much appreciated i am new to kubuntu
<shadeslayer> bkbaba: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G/Probing
<shadeslayer> bkbaba: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221863
<bkbaba> shadeslayer:Thanks a ton...
<shadeslayer> bkbaba: no problem
<inspire`> ok any ideas on how to get the kmplayer plugin for mozilla?
<inspire`> ok any divx web player i can use cos the kmplayer plugin is a no go :P
<xrfang> can I get wifi connected before rc.local is executed? thanks
<Taravel> hi can anyone link me a tutorial that shows me how to synchronize a nokia phone with contact? thanks! :)
<shadeslayer> Taravel: afaik you can do that with akonadi.. plenty of blogs if you google a bit
<shadeslayer> Taravel: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=13025
<shadeslayer> is one of the many..
<Taravel> thanks shadeslayer ... I was looking in the wrong way! I was "googling"   nokia opensync kontact
<rohananil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhReQgyprLg
<tsimpson> thanks for the spam
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: spam?
<tsimpson> the youtube link
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: its for KDM face authentication...
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: well yeah i should have been posted in OT...
<tsimpson> exactly
<shadeslayer> *it
<markit> hi, I've installed a radeon 2400pro board, and now the system does not shut down anymore. I've tried a acpi=force with no luck. Any tip?
<markit> reboot works well instead
<markit> btw, squid process is killed and restarted continuously.. very strange
<Master_> hi
<eugen_> connect
<bokoio> hy every body
<bokoio> :D
<goodtime> anyone here know i might get my wifi going ive tryed everything i can at this point
<goodtime> anyone here know how i might get my wifi going ive tryed everything i can at this point
<BluesKaj> goodtime, everything doesn't tell us much , pls give more details
<goodtime> hang on
<goodtime> on the phone
<KittyBoots> join #wilug
<KittyBoots> Oops, didnt mean that.
<goodtime> its ok
<Kubry> Hello
<Kubry> Has someone used Wt in the past?
<Fernglas0815> Hi! I just intalled the new Kubuntu. I want to decrease the screen resolution to 1024x768 in X so that everything becomes a little bigger.
<Fernglas0815> But sadly  /usr/bin/xrandr -s 1280x1024  doesn't work.
<Fernglas0815> But sadly  /usr/bin/xrandr -s 1280x1024  doesn't work.
<Fernglas0815> sorry
<Fernglas0815> ok forget about it. :D
<bodom> Hi. Since I've upgraded to 10.04, OpenOffice keeps crashing, again and again. I've also tried doin' a fresh install, keeping same issue. May someone help me?
<Kubry> Children of Bodom: The same happens to you using the live cd?
<Kubry> (i mean, the cd which you use to install Kubuntu)
<bodom> Kubry: :) I've not tried with live CD, why it should give a different behaviour?
<Kubry> Bodom: I mean, Openoffice should work ok with the live cd, if it wouldn't, then we would suspect of the hardware
<bodom> Kubry: On my laptop, I have exactly same issue
<moetunes> it is best to start it from konsole so it can output what errors it is encountering
<moetunes> then you might have a clue as to how to fix it
<sheldon> when kde 4.5 will be available in kubuntu beta backports?
<bodom> moetunes: Ok, I'm gonna try
<Kubry_> Bodom: apart from this, your Kubuntu cd can be corrupted, and so everything you install with it...
<bodom> Kubry_: Ok, I'm gonna md5sum it
<bodom> 5b256bf515ae49749ac03a1af9d407c0  /dev/scd0 - md5sum looks fine
<vbgunz> I need to reinstall windows on my disk. about 80% of the disk is dedicated to Kubuntu. I know when I reinstall Windows, it is going to destroy the MBR. what is the easiest and safest way to recover from this? has this been automated yet specifically for Kubuntu?
<Spezl> i would use the kubuntu cd as live cd, mount the root drive somewhere and then do a grub-install to it
<Spezl> like sudo mount /dev/sdax, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<vbgunz> Spezl: it leaves me wondering how common this scenario is, it never makes it into the live cd as a real quick option
<Spezl> well, i can'/t say how common it is, however i already needed it that often that i wrote it down to a piece of paper ;)
<vbgunz> yeah, I can do all that no problem, haven't really checked the latest live cd out
<vbgunz> was sort of just hoping I see an option on the live cd "restore MBR"
<vbgunz> im just being lazy :/
<Spezl> well typing two lines into konsole isn'/t that much work, is it? ^^
<vbgunz> nah, the disc insert/removal waiting commands, etc sort of too much when im feeling lazy
<vbgunz> well, im just backing up my disk right now. when this is over, I'll go install Windows
<goodtime> windows will break in 5 days top
<shadeslayer> hehe
<deco> only if you're an idiot
<goodtime> seen it happen to the best befor
<goodtime> anyhow i ran it ok for 2 years but i hardend it good
<goodtime> i just dont like it anymore
<mika__> im trying to create script to save first result with find as source_filename, but find wont stop on first hit. It will save all of the zip files to source_filename, How to stop find after first hit? My script
<mika__> for source_filename in $(
<mika__>     find '/home/user/packs' -type f -iname '*zip'
<mika__> )
<FloodBotK3> mika__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moetunes> mika__: read   man find   it will give a clue
<mika__> i red it but it doesn't have command to stop on first hit
<moetunes> mika__: that answers the question then
<mika__> hmm, how could i search for filename in console and save it as modifier?
<mika__> and break on first hit of course
<n8w> hey
<moetunes> mika__: grep has an option for that iirc - I would do something like   ls /dir | grep -? word
<n8w> ive extended screen to my other lcd by usin nvidia xserver twinview, but i cant switch it back to normal
<n8w> i wanna disable the feature to extended my display
<n8w> but i cant find it anywhere
<moetunes> n8w: I don't use nvidia here but isn't there some docs for it in /usr/share?
<moetunes> n8w: I don't use nvidia here but isn't there some docs for it in /usr/share/doc?
<n8w> moetunes:  well im tryin to find the solution...but nothin yet
<tux_> hi peeps
<tux_> i wanted to know how can i stop kdm? i use ctrl+alt+f1 but it is no use
<tux_> i get only a blinking cursor
<tux_> not a real console
<shadeslayer> tux_: uh.. what about ctrl+alt+f2?
<tux_> shadeslayer: the same cae
<tux_> case
<shadeslayer> tux_: hmm.. 10.04 with nvidia drivers?
<tux_> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> tux_: and by anychance have you edited your grub config?
<tux_> shadeslayer: i downloaded it from nvidia but i need to stop kdm
<shadeslayer> tux_: ah thats where your wrong :)
<tux_> shadeslayer: no what should i change there?
<shadeslayer> tux_: install the official binaries.. much simpler
<tux_> shadeslayer: apt-get install ....?
<shadeslayer> tux_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<shadeslayer> tux_: yes :)
<tux_> lol ok
<shadeslayer> !info nvidia-current | tux_
<ubottu> tux_: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 195.36.15-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 22737 kB, installed size 70816 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<shadeslayer> tux_: and they arent even outdated.. the latest ones :P
<tux_> no it isn't that
<tux_> :)
<tux_> nvidia-current-modaliases?
<shadeslayer> tux_: uh what>
<tux_> cant find nvidia-current
<tux_> only nvidia-current-modaliases
<shadeslayer> tux_: do you have restricted drivers repo enabled?
<tux_> but what should i have edited in grub?
<tux_> let me in
<shadeslayer> tux_: oh its a small fix nvidia users use to get a beautiful bootsplash..
<tux_> sorry wrong windows
<tux_> uhm yes i have
<shadeslayer> but that messes up with the tty's
<shadeslayer> tux_: weird.. press alt+f2 and type jockey-kde
<tux_> nothing
<tux_> shadeslayer: but no problem
<tux_> im getting the nvidia-current drivers
<tux_> :)\
<shadeslayer> :)
<tux_> shadeslayer: i have to reastart now right?
<shadeslayer> tux_: after installing the driver yes,but wait a sec
<tux_> well after the installation?
<tux_> ok?
<shadeslayer> tux_: just check that you have a xconfig in /etc/X11/
<shadeslayer> itll be named /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<shadeslayer> um.. not the .backup part :P
<tux_> shadeslater:please stand by
<shadeslayer> that way you wont end up in a tty :P
<tux_> shadeslayer: that is wierd
<tux_> there is no xorg.conf
<tux_> or .backup
<shadeslayer> tux_: just what i thought :)
<tux_> :(
<tux_> what is to do?
<shadeslayer> tux_: open a terminal and type : sudo nvidia-xconfig
<tux_> shadeslayer: ok now i have a xorg.confg
<tux_> shadeslayer: anything else i have to do?
<shadeslayer> tux_: that should be about it
<tux_> so ill restart now?
<shadeslayer> tux_: well technically
<shadeslayer> tux_: you could just logout and press alt+E
<tux_> ok
<shadeslayer> but im not sure if that will work or not
<tux_> shadeslayer: ok im back but i a funny resolution now :)
<shadeslayer> tux_: ok youll have to edit your xorg.conf by hand then and add the res
<tux_> shadeslayer:true but in what section exactly?
<tux_> shadeslayer: i have the screen section
<BiggFREE> Hi
<shadeslayer> !res | tux_
<ubottu> tux_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sheytan> Hi there guys ;)
<sheytan> What do i need  to install to get h.264 render possibility in KDEnlive?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: chromium :P
<shadeslayer> oh in kdenlive?
<shadeslayer> dunno :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer yes ;P
<shadeslayer> sheytan: http://www.kdenlive.org/forum/rendering-problems-h264
<shadeslayer> found this via google
<tux_> brb
<Linex> if I want to use a whole drive as one volume, do I still need make one partition using the whole disk space ?
<jmichaelx> this business of having windows expand if they are dragged tp the top of the screen has got to go... does anyone know how to stop this
<bodom> How to clear dolphin and other kde applications' cache?
<markit> anyone that can't shutdown anymore? If I shutdown at the login window stage, it works. If I do once logged, it does not shut down complitely!
<henkka-> how can I change into Window XP from kubuntu legally without paying $ ::::::[
<Spezl> um, there's no way pirating legally
<markit> henkka-: if you want slavery, you have to pay :)
 * markit thinks there are strange people out there
<henkka-> if you want freedom, you've to suffer!
<henkka-> 8D
<markit> henkka-: probably, but does it worth a lot :)
<henkka-> like what 100 bucks?
<henkka-> D:
<markit> henkka-: well, if you pay me 1.000 bucks maybe I could conside restart suffering from Windows pains
<henkka-> what's better with linux ?
<markit> but only for limited time
<henkka-> I mean I lost my HD where i had windows XP and I cant get a new one
<henkka-> so Im stuck with kubuntu and it bugs me almost every day that things have to be so hard
<henkka-> using linux
<henkka-> like right now i just wasted several hours trying to re-encode this .avi file and in the end it still wasnt possible
<markit> henkka-: mmmm don't know, I find XP very hard and annoying
<markit> well, once I tried to connect my usb keyboard to usb port of the monitor, XP asked for a driver, then did not reboot anymore
<Sonsee> henkka-, what`s better with windows?
<henkka-> I dont know compared to this my compute rrun better on XP, didnt crash, didnt have compatibility problems with 90% of the software that's primarily made for windows
<markit> henkka-: you don't have to use software that is made for windows, think different! :)
<henkka-> yea you do coz the software available for linux
<Sonsee> henkka-, exactly the same with ubuntu
<henkka-> not sufficient in many cases and it can be hard to use
<markit> if you bring my children, that have not been exposed to M$ crap, in front of XP, they find it very ugly and not functional
<Sonsee> henkka-, for example?
<markit> henkka-: so go for windows, 100$ is not that much for such a heaven :)
<henkka-> yeah im getting there
<henkka-> to the point where I'd actually be willing to pay
<markit> if is money that motivates you, you are on the wrong path with GNU/Linux
<henkka-> for it so I dwouldnt have to use this
<markit> you are welcome :)
<Sonsee> henkka-, what software that you use in windows does not exist in linux?
<markit> using GNU/Linux you are doing yourself a favour, not to me
<markit> Sonsee: well, we all know that a lot of sw is only for M$empire world
<henkka-> yea it's no like I want to support M$
<markit> GNU/Linux is not a M$crap replacer, thanks God
<henkka-> I mean before I actually GOT linux I thouhgt
<henkka-> MS and windows was the most terrible thing
<markit> henkka-: you are :) you have been transformed in a trained monkey of the M$ world
<henkka-> you know and I thought linux would probably be a lot better
<markit> you are doomed :)
<Sonsee> markit, but WHO needs all this software?
<henkka-> but experience shows it the opposite now
<henkka-> Sonsee  you know
<henkka-> OS doesnt actually do anything
<henkka-> it's there just so you can use the other software
<markit> henkka-: my experience is that I'm a lot happy with GNU/Linux, I feel so happy with it, it's stimulating, is not against me and my will
<markit> and if something is wrong, I can fix it and learn
<henkka-> well im glad for u
<markit> with XP was only a matter of reformatting
<henkka-> I wish I could think like u
<Sonsee> henkka-, you all talk about "you can use on windows a lot of software", but WHO does it need and WHAT software?))
<chandrariri> hey guys is anyone here know what program matt farrel use in die hard 4
<markit> henkka-: you will, if you insist and change your habbits
<chandrariri> hey guys is anyone here know what chat program matt farrel use in die hard 4
<thomasfuston> henkka-: at least no one force you to use linux
<chandrariri> test
<markit> chandrariri: I've no idea
<rork> chandrariri: do you have a screenshot?
<chandrariri> yes  ihave,how to show it here?
<rork> !imagebin | chandrariri
<ubottu> chandrariri: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<henkka-> oh
<henkka-> apaprently i continued the conversation on the wrong channel
<henkka-> ......... in anycase im fucking tired
<markit> henkka-: frankly, I can understand your frustration
<markit> henkka-: but you have to think "in the long term"
<henkka-> well
<henkka-> I think the Linux idea is great
<markit> and try to force you to the new environment, with it's different way of work
<markit> belive me, once you have done the "jump", you will never look back
<henkka-> I'd be happy to back to windows right now
<markit> if you just "try", if you think that all is wrong at the first problem, you will fail
<henkka-> after quite a while of using this
<thomasfuston> henkka-: could i ask how old are you ?
<rork> henkka-: why not go with one of the LTS releases, they should be pretty stable after a while
<henkka-> 23
<markit> henkka-: pirated copies of windows are everywhere, M$ is happy they use and be dependent from it's sofware
<henkka-> not to meantion i've tried changing from Kubuntu to windows and ubuntu
<henkka-> and debian
<henkka-> but those attempts fauiled due to bad luck
<markit> henkka-: what are you doing so particular that a 23 old men can't do with GNU/Linux?
<thomasfuston> henkka-: at least use what you like, its nothing bad on windows, its just closed source, linux is so much more than a idea :)
<markit> is like "matrix", someone likes be in the "dream"
<markit> that is more confortable
<henkka-> well
<markit> but is not real life
<henkka-> it's not exactly the same
<henkka-> or even closely the same
<henkka-> once you're an experienced linux user of course the balance of things changes
<henkka-> or in general very adept at using computers
<chandrariri> markit i uploading
<chandrariri> @markit uploading
<markit> lol @ chandrariri
<chandrariri> hey how u do that
<chandrariri> mention my name with color
<thomasfuston> henkka-: well linux is not for "usual" users, you still need some knowledge, and if you dont got it, you need to get it
<chandrariri> im new
<markit> henkka-: http://www.fsf.org/resources/what-is-fs
<henkka-> but the reality of things are that 1. if you are not familiar with linux, you really cant tell which distro would be useful for you 2. linux is hard to use and figuring it out takes time, just installing programs sometimes get very complicated 3. since windows is more popular, most software are made for windows which means you're less restricted
<henkka-> although 3. is slightly balanced because there's the windows emulator
<markit> henkka-: 2) aptitude install packagename
<henkka-> so u can try to use windows programs under linux which is great
<rork> chandrariri: if someone types your name it'll be highlighted automatically, e.g.  if you'd type rork I'll see the line in an orange bar
<thomasfuston> henkka-: the part with software is not true imho :) but yah, if you dont ready to learn new stuff, linux is not the way for you :)
<chandrariri> hey markit here the pict http://imagebin.org/97844
<markit> 1) choosing the distro is not really a problem, just different flavours of freedom
<henkka-> nah it is a problem
<henkka-> because it makes it really hard fro an inexperienced user to start using linux
<henkka-> i am an example of that
<markit> henkka-: I'm interested in your experience... could you be more specific? often problems of people that touch GNU/Linux the first time are not real problems
<henkka-> well
<Spezl> well, i think it's widely spread over the internet that ubuntu is probably the best "starter package" to linux .. for me it served that purpose
<markit> I mean, is auto-generated problems because they take the wrong aproach
<henkka-> because my hard drive died
<chandrariri> iam first timer
<henkka-> I had to buy a new clean HD
<henkka-> and so I got linux from library
<markit> henkka-: died because of Linux?
<henkka-> it was an old version and didnt support anything
<markit> henkka-: ok, like buy a copy of Windows 3.1
<henkka-> and it was impossible to tell from outsdie wihtout any knowledge which of the linuxes in library may've been of any use
<henkka-> no the HD just died on it's own
<markit> so you can't complain M$ if Win 3.1 is not good in 2010
<chandrariri> hey guys,what chat program in this pict use?
<henkka-> yeah but the problem was
<chandrariri> http://imagebin.org/97844
<thomasfuston> henkka-: well if you would use linux since years, you would have the same problems with windows, its only a point of view
<markit> you can download the most uptodate linux distro
<chandrariri> hey guys,what chat program in this pict use?http://imagebin.org/97844
<henkka-> itw as not possible to determine which of the linuxes was useful other than by looking at years on the covers of  the discs
<henkka-> so then the programs for htat linu were not compatible and itw asnt even possible to ge a bootloader to install another version of linux
<markit> henkka-: and all those disks were old?
<thomasfuston> henkka-: how long you tried to use linux ?
<henkka-> anyway then i managed to get Kubuntu
<henkka-> which I noticed at first was heaver OS than XP
<markit> henkka-: there are "live" versions, you can try without even installing them
<rork> chandrariri: I think noone knows, could be anything that uses some advanced skins or it could've been custom written
<henkka-> and anyway that was the first reason why i tried to change
<markit> henkka-: limited ram?
<henkka-> to another linux
<henkka-> no it's nota  quesiton of ram it just ran worse than XP
<markit> define "worse"
<henkka-> it is graphically pleasing I suppose it comes with a price anyway
<henkka-> slower
<henkka-> anyway
<markit> difficoult to belive, since often XP is bloated and trashing
<Spezl> i can'/t really see henkka- s point .. i was fed up with windows, so i googled something like "newbie's linux distro" and there i was, installed ubuntu (then kubuntu) and was happy, and so i am until today ^^
<markit> but I take your words for granted
<henkka-> I dont know for me it ran perfectly
<henkka-> for a few years without problems, viruses or crashes or whatever
<henkka-> although I did remove most of everything extra from it
<chandrariri> hey hey look at this pict http://imagebin.org/97844
<markit> henkka-: even antivirus running trashes windows usually
<markit> it takes a lot to load files
<henkka-> well i didnt use antivirus they're useless
<markit> henkka-: sure, there is no defence in windows :)
<henkka-> well can u explain how i got 0 viruses during 2 years of using XP ?
<markit> it's build insecure, to let M$ sell "improved" versions
<henkka-> without using an antivirus
<markit> henkka-: because you don't know but you got them
<henkka-> I installed one every now and then
<henkka-> just to see if i got a virus
<markit> how can't you tell? antivirus have a 70-80% rate
<henkka-> and there never was anything
<markit> you miss always the latest ones, for instance
<henkka-> and besides it ran perfectly
<henkka-> so if there was one it wasnt causing problems either
<markit> well, mean time for XP "pure" connected in internet before to be contaminated is around 20 minutes
<henkka-> yea
<markit> so you are really telling a strange story
<henkka-> well I've a HW firewal in the DSL modem
<markit> or you had a GNU/Linux with a XP interface ;)
<henkka-> and I had Jetico SW firewall on XP too
<henkka-> which was mostly to block software behavior
<markit> henkka-: mmm M$ addicted tend to install cracked programs
<markit> cracked program = trojan for sure
<henkka-> like some program accessing internet that doesnt need to access internet, like winamp
<markit> then they use IE to navigate, that is cracker's heaven
<henkka-> and I didnt use IE
<henkka-> of course not it's worse than firefox
<henkka-> 8)
<markit> sure, is known for it's aderence to web standards
<markit> and to be rock solid against malicious sites
<markit> :)
<henkka-> in anycase
<rork> markit: I have the same experience, firewall in the router, not opening suspicious emails, no pirated software and firefox. Nothing found on scans also.
<markit> rork: probably, if you limit your actions a lot M$ crap can resist
<henkka-> yea hardware firewall is more reliable than software anyway
<markit> but is not designed to resist to anything :)
<henkka-> well I didnt limit myself with anything
<henkka-> if not using pirated software is a limitation - which I didnt really experience
<markit> just take your laptop and go around with UMTS connectivity and you will tell me how good it is
<henkka-> it's not much compared to being limited to linux software + emuilating
<Spezl> markit: you're a bit biased i would say. i experienced quite the same as henkka- .. was fed up with windows for other reasons
<markit> Spezl: I have a computer shop near my house, their main business is remove viruses and restore crashing computers
<markit> there must be a reason for that :)
<henkka-> yeah point taken by default windows XP is insecure and and internet explorer is crap
<Spezl> well, when i look at some of my friends computers, they're mostly incredibly infected, but i can'/t imagine how they do that
<markit> in the firm I wark for, we were in our knees this december because of conficker
<markit> we have kaspersky antivirus in every pc
<markit> and hw firewall, and what you like
<markit> but every host was contaminated, except our "backbone system" that run on GNU/Linux
<Spezl> maybe users that are likely to switch to linux are more aware of what they're doing on the web than the equal user?
<totino> ciao a tutti
<markit> (zimbra and samba)
<henkka-> in anycase
<henkka-> i've been trying to watch this .avi file
<rork> !it | totino
<ubottu> totino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<henkka-> I need t oconvert it so that the philips dvd player i got plays  the file
<henkka-> this would take 5 minutes ifI had windows but i dont
<henkka-> so can someone help me out I just spent a couple of hoours in vain trying to use handbrake just to find out it's impossible using that program
<henkka-> and now i need a cigarette
<henkka-> brb
<markit> henkka-: if you are a wizard in GNU/Linux programs and tools, and then they give you windows, you will experience the same
<AhmedBH> Hello all :) I wanna set my computer's time with a time server all i wanna know is , "ntp.ubuntu.com" is a correct time server by ubuntu and if so how do i refresh it once seleted ?
<prower> hello :> as a friendly warning to everyone who is using 10.04 (64-bit edition), i've discovered that ktorrent (the bittorrent client included with kubuntu as a default) is occasionally corrupting downloads...the same files downloaded with transmission-qt are perfectly fine...i'm going to file a bug report upstream
<Spezl> markit: true.. there's a german saying.. roughly means "every new beginning is hard" (:
<AhmedBH> prower:  I guess i have this damn issue too
<markit> wise people :)
<Spezl> thank you ;)
<AhmedBH> Thanks for conforming anyways
<prower> AhmedBH, You too? :> The files seem to download and complete just fine, but the md5sums are all off, it's very strange...in either case transmission-qt is a great alternative
<chandrariri> rork: i think so ..movie just poison braining
<markit> I've problems with shutdown in a server I'm going to install as ltsp server in a school... is sure related to KDE or some program that runs after login
<henkka-> markit well are u a wizard?
<AhmedBH> prower: Kinda yeah i discoverd this yesteday and the day before yesterday i thought ktorrent would be better but old is gold i would rather stick myself to transmission
<henkka-> can u tell em how i can make that fle viewable now
<markit> anyone else experiencing it?
<AhmedBH> prower:Hello all :) I wanna set my computer's time with a time server all i wanna know is , "ntp.ubuntu.com" is a correct time server by ubuntu and if so how do i refresh it once seleted ?
<henkka-> so i dont have to waste a weekend trying to find out :7
<markit> henkka-: well, I'm not in multimedia sector, but you can ask me privately, just in case
<henkka-> so you mean you're officially part of kubuntu in someway?
<rork> AhmedBH: ntp.ubuntu.com is fine, if you install ntpdate it will be run at boot. You can manually update with `sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com` or you can cron it
<prower> AhmedBH, I figured i'd give it a try as well, I removed it once I figured out what was going on but I'm sure I'll file a bug report anyway :> As for the time server question, I'm fairly certain that server name is correct, it should refresh itself automatically
<AhmedBH> rork: Thanks i wanted to know about refreshing too so i can try it out by changing the date myself just to make sure its working fine
<AhmedBH> prower: Thanks you too :)
<AhmedBH> rork:21 May 23:35:13 ntpdate[6112]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<AhmedBH> Is this okay ?
<AhmedBH> Socket is in use?
<rork> AhmedBH: doesn't sound good to me, can you try again in a couple of minutes? maybe it was allready updating
<AhmedBH> No actually i have added ntp.ubuntu.com to the server list, isnt it saying its already EXISTING ? cause its been added by me and every time it will update itself ?
<AhmedBH> when ever i connect to internet !!
<AhmedBH> GTG see you tomorrow its already midnight in here
<AhmedBH> Ciao all
<chandrariri> guys can terminal use for chatting?
<Spezl> try irssi :)
<chandrariri> hay
<BluesKaj-Laptop> is for horses :)
<Spezl> not exclusively
<BluesKaj-Laptop> it's just an expression
<Spezl> ah, alright :D
<BluesKaj-Laptop> chandrariri, got a question  ?
<chandrariri> blueskaj: i want to learn nmap?
<ezequiel> hi, everybody I want to install Kubuntu 10.04 but only if I can use limewire or frostwire using Icedtea, because it doesn't work in Ubuntu 10.04, I want to ask if there's a way of getting this applications to work in Kubuntu 10.04???
<chandrariri> spezl:: irssi im downloading..what is irssi/.
<Spezl> a text-based irc client? isn'/t that what you wanted? ^^
<chandrariri> u really helped me man..
<Spezl> chandrariri: i am what i am and i do what i can :P
<chandrariri> and aaa,,how to use it ??
<Spezl> man irssi :)
<chandrariri> how i chat than??
<chandrariri> then
<BluesKaj-Laptop> chandrariri, type into the text box , server freenode , then /join #kubuntu, then chat in the same textbox
<chandrariri> server freenode
<BluesKaj-Laptop> chandrariri, in irssi which is command line or tty
<BluesKaj-Laptop> irssi is a an irc client for the terminal / konsole or the tty...it doesn't have graphical user interface
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<BluesKaj-Laptop> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<wizkoder> When I klick on the K Symbol to pen the main menu it appears to open twice.
<wizkoder> Just a minor bug. But still a bug
<chandrariri_> i type server freenode,nothing happen guys
<chandrariri> halo
<chandrariri> halo
<musca> hi chandrariri
<ivan_> hello every body
<chandrariri> hey how to use irssi
<Spezi> chandrariri: what about the man page?
<chandrariri> unable to connect server freenode...it said
<chandrariri> i type /server
<rork> chandrariri: type /server irc.freenode.net
<chandrariri> then??
<chandrariri> iam in freenode server
<chandrar1ri> im new
<chandrar1ri> where is evyone/
<heavybreaker> Hay does anyone know why I have to enter my password everytime I mount my windows partitions/
<heavybreaker> ??
<chandrar1ri> i use irssi
<chandrar1ri> i do too
<chandrar1ri> heavy:: mine too
<heavybreaker> Ohh
<chandrar1ri> r u new in ubuntu?
<heavybreaker> No not really
<heavybreaker> But I haven't found out why it does this yet
<heavybreaker> Am I missing some privileges?
<Twey> heavybreaker: Probably you're mounting it as root… you should add the ‘user’ option in /etc/fstab to allow non-root users to mount and unmount it (if that is truly your desire)
<heavybreaker> Alright =]
<chandrar1ri> twey: can i mount windows without enter password?as root?
<Spezi> chandrar1ri: what about adding it to fstab?
<Spezi> chandrar1ri: twey explained it perfectly i would say, what else is there to ask?
<heavybreaker> Twey Where do I add users in the fstab, All it gives me are the default mount points for my filesystem
<Spezi> oh for heavens sake, http://www.google.com/search?q=fstab+guide
<chandrariri> there is no fstab in /etc   i use ubuntu netbook remix
<Twey> heavybreaker: You need to add ‘user’ in the options column of the line that corresponds to your Windows mount (the column with the column-separated keyword options)
<Twey> Er, comma-separated**
<chandrariri> sorry,yes there is..
<Spezi> twey, i admire your patience ^^
<chandrariri> anyine?
<chandrariri> anyone?
<chandrariri> i just download gdesklets..how to use it?
<tux___> hi guys
<tux___> i have successfully installed the nvidia driver and have now a problem in setting the resolution to 1280x1024
<Spezi> chandrariri: no offense, but it would not harm you if you tried google and/or man pages before asking every little problem in irc
<tux___> can anyone help??
<Spezi> chandrariri: there are great chances to find an answer faster than anyone responds on irc
<chandrariri> no one does sir..i just need fast respond..ok
<stabares> hi people
<Guest79101> hy
<stabares> is there a way to make java coexist with phonon and other alsa apps?
<Guest79101> can i define global shortcuts in kde?
<stabares> i read somewhere that setting java to use oss, and wrapping it with aoss helps, but it's a mess
<stabares> yes, guest
<Guest79101> how?:P
<stabares> on systemsettings -> mouse and keyboard
<Guest79101> thanks i found that already, but how do i define new shortcuts?
<tux__> hi guys i have installed a brand new kubuntu, and now have a problem in setting the screen resolution. I have installed the nvidia driver from kubuntu. can someone help
<tux__> ??
<Guest79101> @tux: try to set the resolution in system settings->monitor
<Guest79101> i mean display, sorry
<tux__> there is only 640x480
<tux__> so i need a little more help than that
<Guest79101> have you installed a driver for your card?
<tux__> yes the nvidia-current
#kubuntu 2010-05-22
<miazgator> how do I get mouse gestures to work in konqueror?
<wizkoder> Just replaced ubuntuone with kdropbox ;)
<wizkoder> When they do not support us. We have to do it ourselves ;)
<ednaldo> hello everybody
<Spezi> hi ednaldo
<ednaldo> hi Spezi
<ednaldo> its my first time in here
<Spezi> nevermind that ;) can we help you somehow?
<ednaldo> of couse, yes
<IIVQ> hello
<IIVQ> I have installed a new kernel as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds
<IIVQ> but now I have deinstalled it
<IIVQ> according to the same manual
<IIVQ> but it still is booting into that kernel
<IIVQ> how exactly do I boot into my old kernel?
<IIVQ> my last days of linux were when you had to manually had to edit /etc/grub.conf but that is now non-existend
<Spezi> usually you can choose from different kernel versions in grub before the acutal boot process starts
<IIVQ> and /etc/grub.d is a mess of files
<IIVQ> Spezi, no, not here
<IIVQ> it just picks one (the top, I suppose)
<IIVQ> I'm running quite a fresh 10.04 LTS btw
<Spezi> and there's no way to get a selection for you?
<IIVQ> Spezi, I have no idea how to configure this new version
<IIVQ> of grub
<Spezi> there must be at least the option to press escape in order to get the grub dialog
<IIVQ> also, it makes my screen almost illegible, that's why I ask in chat and not research myself
<IIVQ> ok
<Spezi> because thats also the only way to get into recovery boot mode
<Spezi> i would really be surprised if that wasn'/t possible
<IIVQ> but where exactly is the grub.conf file you'd edit as a normal user?
<Spezi> erm, it's called menu.lst or something like that
<Spezi> i'll have to look to be sure
<Spezi> should be /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IIVQ> no such file
<bazhang> its grub2
<IIVQ> ah ok
<bazhang> !grub2 | IIVQ
<ubottu> IIVQ: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Spezi> ah, so it sticks with grub when i constantly update ubuntu, but uses grub2 on a fresh install?
<Benkinooby> hi, sometimes after logoff, or when shutdown or reboot it get "(process: 307 ): Glib-WARNING ** : getpwuid-r () : failed due to unkown user id (0)" i have seen some forum threads, stating that this bug seems to be quite commen, but until now, i have not found a solution or a bug reoprt. does anyone of you know this bug and maybe a solution?
<Spezi> Benkinooby: sorry, can'/t help you, but .. great nickname :P
<Benkinooby> Spezi: thanks
<IIVQ> ok
<IIVQ> appearently update-grub just installs whatever it finds in /boot
<IIVQ> brb, reboot
<asif> hi all
<asif> am trying to open a particular port on ubuntu
<asif> can anyone help
<asif> also how do i display my ip info etc
<prower> hello :> anyone else using kdenlive in 10.04? it seems that when you select screen grab for the video source and click record, nothing at all happens
<IIVQ> hello
<IIVQ> thx peoples who just helped me with grub
<Spezi> give your thanks to bazhang - i didn'/t know about that grub2 stuff, because i'm on an upgraded 10.04 and it seems to keep grub(1) appearently
<bukayo> Spezi: it should have asked you if you want to keep using grub1 or grub2
<Spezi> uh 9.10 is already some time ago :) but why would i update to the newest ubuntu version as soon as it's released and then keep an older version of the bootloader .. well .. maybe it was a fatal brainlag
<Izinucs> The notification that comes up if you plug in a usb device does not disappear on it's own if you take no action.. How do I get it to "receed" back to the panel after a certain period of time?
<AlexLuya_> Hello,How can I make ibut support utilities install by myelf(I am using kubuntu 9.10,currently ibus only support utilities come with kubuntu)
<daniel__> list
<AlexLuya_> what
<AlexLuya_> what do you mean?
<gunerh> math
<ForgeAus> argh! my wubi died!
<Wry_> Hey guys anyone know the multi/universe reposiories for lucid?
<ForgeAus> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ lucid universe multiverse (something like that)
<ForgeAus> theres also many mirrors
<ForgeAus> (and deb-src )
<Wry_> cheers! I've been googling my arse off and haven't found anything
<ForgeAus> uh I I'd rather stay attached to my bodyparts thanx! hehe
<Wry_> what's something I will only find on multi/uni so that I can search b4 and after adding the repositories to test 'em?
<ForgeAus> I should know but I can't think of anything specific offhand
<ForgeAus> !info smb4k
<ubottu> smb4k (source: smb4k): A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.4-1 (lucid), package size 2145 kB, installed size 4600 kB
<ForgeAus> thats a universe package
<ForgeAus> !info chokoq
<ubottu> Package chokoq does not exist in lucid
<ForgeAus> !info choqok
<ubottu> choqok (source: choqok): KDE micro-blogging client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.55a-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 478 kB, installed size 3000 kB
<ForgeAus> oh main, ok
<ForgeAus> uh, multiverse hmmm..
<ForgeAus> note: you shouldn't need to edit your sources.list manually, in kpackagekit you can manage repositories
<ForgeAus> its only adding non-ubuntu repos that you might need to edit sources.list
<ForgeAus> also a site that may help is to browse to: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ??
<Wry_> walked off 4 a bit there
<Wry_> Cheerz 4 your help
<Wry_> rock'n and rollin'
<ForgeAus> argh I need a wubi guru!
<Wry_> Any suggestion on good (non fps) online games?
<moetunes> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<hagabaka> playdeb.net
<ForgeAus> not really, mostly "good" is a personal taste thing... different people enjoy different game types... I used to enjoy fps before doom killed my eyes
<ForgeAus> kewl moetunes :)
<moetunes> ;]
<ForgeAus> also note: lots of windows games work under wine, check winehq's appdb for more info on particular titles
<dewitt> where is the shutdown and restart in kubuntu 10.04
<ForgeAus> in the kickoff menu (the K button on the panel down the bottom)
<dewitt> in leave menu it only has logout, lock, switch users and hibernate
<ForgeAus> (hmmm Lancelot anyone? ... ) of course you could just follow the red icons, and another option is to add the logout/lockout buttons (a plasmoid) to the panel ...
<ForgeAus> yet another option is to use the shutdown -h now command in terminal
<ForgeAus> dewitt the logout button is how you shut down, I think...
<dewitt> logout don't work for shutdown hard to get back in.
<Oceanwatcher> Anyone here that can help figuring out a problem with Kontact/Akonadi/MySQL?
<dusterl> i'm having problems with a sata harddisk after a few hours of uptime. the disk starts to make constant loud noises as if i'm copying a lot of small files which i'm obviously not. iotop shows no traffic at all.
<moetunes> dusterl: it might be getting hot...
<scunizi> dusterl: or going bad
<dusterl> def. not hot. finger test is negativ :(
<moetunes> dusterl: try asking in   ##hardware   they might have a clue
<dusterl> the disk keeps making noises even when rebooting and entering bios setup
<dusterl> thx. will try there
<Oceanwatcher> moetunes: Would you happen to know who to talk to about Kontact problems? The app is freezing after boot. Akonadi reports to be ok, but there are errors in the mysql log and something is definitely not right...
<moetunes> Oceanwatcher: I never use kontact - if noone responds best bet is to ask again in a bit or try to google for an answer
<moetunes> it takes patcience sometimes...
<Oceanwatcher> I have asked a lot... And posted in forums. Been trying to be patient for a couple of months :-)
<Oceanwatcher> Only reason I have not gone crazy is that the single apps work, it is just the integrated PIM that freezes.
<Oceanwatcher> So fortunately, I have been able to read mail :-D
<moetunes> Oceanwatcher: seems you may have a inique prob there - have you changed settings? - might give setting things back todefault a go maybe
<Oceanwatcher> Not really changed any settings. :-)
<Oceanwatcher> I'll look for someone that can tell me more.
<moetunes> k luck
<Oceanwatcher> thx
<Gamarok___> hey guys i am trying install ubuntu on my pc and well i've decided to first create my partitions in windows and then reassign them in kubuntu well so i wondering how many partitons would i need and of what sizes
<ALT-F4> anyone here? I have a serious issue.
<moetunes> !ask | pls
<ubottu> pls: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CTRL> !ask My hard disk shows up during boot diagnostic but my Ubuntu Live CD partitioner cannot seem to find it, and because of that I cannot install Ubuntu.  What do I need to do?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CTRL> did I do it right?
<CTRL> !ask | My hard disk shows up during boot diagnostic but my Ubuntu Live CD partitioner cannot seem to find it, and because of that I cannot install Ubuntu.  What do I need to do?
<ubottu> My hard disk shows up during boot diagnostic but my Ubuntu Live CD partitioner cannot seem to find it, and because of that I cannot install Ubuntu.  What do I need to do?: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<moetunes> you don't need the !ask bit - taht is a bot link
<moetunes> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<CTRL> ahh, ok
<CTRL> can anyone at least point me to where I may find an answer?
<moetunes> I don't know why the hdd didn't show - if you open a terminal you can check with   sudo fdisk -l
<CTRL> doesn't do a thing.
<moetunes> it doesn't show any hdd's at all?
<CTRL> it doesn't return any messages.
<CTRL> it just shows the prompt again.
<moetunes> did you do the md5 check on the iso and cd?
<moetunes> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<CTRL> uh, no.
<CTRL> But I have installed successfully from this CD before.
<moetunes> always a good idea... :]
<moetunes> ok then
<moetunes> is it just on this comp that it errors on finding the hdd?
<CTRL> yes.
<CTRL> however, the hdd shows up during the boot diagnostic.
<moetunes> afaik that is read from the bios and once the cd is booted it relies on the drivers it has in the kernel
<CTRL> what does that mean for me?
<moetunes> in terminal/konsole   sudo lshw   will tell the system h/ware - can you paste the output of that?
<moetunes> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ytoox> I;ve got an msi x600 with an integrated webcam and microphone, the webcam was working fine but today it did not. It is not found in /dev/video0 and gstreamer-properties does not list it
<ytoox> what can I do to re enable the webcam?
<CTRL> moetunes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/437670/
<moetunes> ytoox: I don't know much about integrated webcams but does   dmesg | less   in konsole show any mention of it?
<ytoox> checking...
<moetunes> CTRL: for some reason it is calling the ide   scsi1   line 252 - logical name: scsi1
<CTRL> what do I need to do?
<moetunes> CTRL: you could try looking through   dmesg | less   to see what gets mentioned as to why it uses scsi for the ide while I have a google for it
<CTRL> ok, looking.
<moetunes> CTRL: seems it is a rare error and the only post I found solved it by d/loading   gparted   ...
<moetunes> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 460 kB, installed size 4168 kB
<CTRL> scsi1 : ata_piix
<CTRL> so far all I have seen.
<CTRL> there is a scsi0 : ata_piix as well.
<moetunes> any   PIIX_IDE   ?
<CTRL> I haven't seen any in this yet
<CTRL> for some reason I cannot select the output and paste it.
<CTRL> err, disregard that.
<moetunes> k :]
<ytoox> moetunes: all I could find was something video but I think it is related to the screen
<moetunes> ytoox: afaik if the webcam doesn't get a mention the system didn't recognise it - dead h/ware perhaps - you can compare with an older syslog in /var/log
<ytoox> yeah, I agree, but what would be something to do after I read the log?
<moetunes> ytoox: depends on if the webcam is kaput or not...
<ytoox> mmm, I dont really know
<ytoox> ok Ill recheck
<ytoox> thanks
<ytoox> bye'
<CTRL> moetunes: sorry it's taking me so long.  It wants me to copy/paste one screen full at a time, apparently.
<moetunes> CTRL: what are you pasting?
<moetunes> all of dmesg?
<CTRL> yeah
<CTRL> although I just scrolled up and saw your advice to download gparted
<CTRL> but gparted is the partition editor that comes on the disc.
<moetunes> seems to be the only fix for the only post I could find with your issue...
<moetunes> ok - it's not the kde partition editor?]
<moetunes> is it a kubuntu live cd?
<moetunes> CTRL: ^^
<CTRL> do you still need to see dmesg?
<moetunes> nope
<moetunes> I would like to know if it is a kubuntu live cd tho
<CTRL> uh, no
<CTRL> it's jaunty ubuntu
<CTRL> this channel came preinstalled on it so I thought I could get help here?
<moetunes> CTRL: if you try in #ubuntu there are more folk and one might have come across this issue :]
<CTRL> thanks
<moetunes> np :]
<CTRL> sorry for wasting your time :/
<moetunes> CTRL: do you know how to change channels?
<CTRL> I have.
<moetunes> CTRL: not a prob mate
<moetunes> k
<Surlent777> does anyone by chance happen to know how to destroy the vile demons of cutoff when one uses a DMI cable to hook up to a TV?
<dhq> need help..... upgraded to ubuntu 10.04
<Surlent777> dhq: you're going to need to be a lot more specific
<dhq> Surlent777: i have no sound
<Surlent777> there we go
<Surlent777> okay, have you tried opening a terminal and checking alsamixer?
<moetunes> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Surlent777> sometimes things get turned off
<Surlent777> or yeah, what he said
<dhq> Surlent777: i have set everything up on alsa mixer
<dhq> i went to system settings and set my default card
<dhq> but still no sound
<Surlent777> did you look at the alsamixer settings on the far right, which can be toggled with space? Try turning certain ones on and off while playing an audio file and see if that helps; that's sometimes needed for Audigy cards, among others
<moetunes> in konsole does   cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   make a sound? - be careful it is loud - ctrl+c to kill it
<dhq> i have done that
<moetunes> dhq: ^^
<dhq> ok
<dhq> moetunes: bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<moetunes> so somethings using it...
<dhq> how do i check
<moetunes> maybe   lsof | grep dsp
<moetunes> everything in linux is a fiule
<dhq> pulseaudi  4287        dhq  mem       REG        8,1     80720      40905 /usr/lib/sse2/libspeexdsp.so.1.5.0
<dhq> gconf-hel  4299        dhq  mem       REG        8,1     80720      40905 /usr/lib/sse2/libspeexdsp.so.1.5.0
<moetunes> s/fiule/file
<moetunes> bahh - I remove pulseaudio
<moetunes> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<moetunes> dhq: what is speex?
<dhq> moetunes: no idea
<Surlent777> speex is a speech synthesizer, isn't it?
<dhq> Speex is an audio codec especially designed for compressing voice at low
<dhq> bit-rates for applications such as voice over IP (VoIP).
<dhq> do i need it
<moetunes> I thought so - was fishing to see if dhq was running it :]
<Surlent777> oh
<moetunes> dhq: try in konsole   killall -v speex   and try the audio again
<dhq> speex: no process found
<Surlent777> moetunes: don't suppose you know anything about cutoff on TVs, do you?
<moetunes> Surlent777: if I did I would have given some suggestions sorry :]
<Surlent777> heh, I see. thanks anyway I guess
<moetunes> dhq: in konsole   ps aux | grep speex
<dhq> moetunes: when i run cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp     it just stays there no sound nothing
<moetunes> dhq: not   dhq> moetunes: bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy   anymore?
<dhq> dhq      17361  0.0  0.0   3324   808 pts/2    S+   10:03   0:00 grep speex
<moetunes> k
<dhq> device not busy anymore
<moetunes> dhq: does   aplay -l   return anything?
<dhq> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]  Subdevices: 1/1  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<moetunes> there's a bot link for intel hd sound but I can't find it...
<dhq> oh
<dhq> moetunes: should i uninstall anything
<moetunes> dhq: sorry was afk - you'll have to follow the bot links from earlier - that's the end of my sound knowledge sorry
<dhq> moetunes: thanks for your help :(
<moetunes> np
<dhq>  implicit declaration of function ‘raw_spin_lock’  can anyone help me
<dhq> i was compiling alsa from the snapshots and i get this error ^^
<noaXess> hey and good morning..
<noaXess> how can i make an upgrade and ignore a specifix package?
<Surlent777> hey
<Surlent777> just so you know
<Surlent777> nvidia-settings has an "overscan" adjuster. I thought that had to do with scanlines. I was wrong. Dragging that around adjusts the display if you're connected to a TV
<Surlent777> that is all
<dhq> anyone can help me fix sound on 10.04
<tux_> hi peeps
 * Spire yawns
<Spire> morning
<tux_> im about to install the nvidia-current driver for my graphic card
<tux_> and experienced that i only get the small resolution and the 1280x1024 is not available, even when i change the xorg.conf file
<tux_> what is to do?
<tux_> i wanted to get the driver from nvidia directly but i cannot stop kdm for some reason
<tux_> any ideas how to stop kdm other than "/etc/init.d/kdm stop"?
<moetunes> tux_: sudo service kdm stop     afaik
<tux_> and what happened to the old command
<moetunes> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<moetunes> tux^^
<moetunes> o he left...
<Ites> Heyµ
<Ites> It says there is an upgrade to lucid 10.04 lts and i should do it
<Ites> is there any danger of me losing data and or whatever? or is it completely safe
<moetunes> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Ites> i know what it is ^^
<Ites> but are there any risks to do it ?
<moetunes> nothing is 100% safe - usual caveats about backing up apply
<moetunes> :]
<moetunes> I haven't heard of anyone losing data tho
<w0rm> hai
<Ites> oke thanks moetunes
<moetunes> np :]
<Ites> moetunes:  im upgrading now should i close other apps?
<moetunes> Ites: you can use the desktop as normal
<moetunes> it will ask for a reboot at the end
<Ites> oke
<Ites> lol it says it can take several hours to install? -_-
<moetunes> depends on your d/load speed ...
<moetunes> it will be a 600mb+ d/load
<moetunes> it's a new os after all
<Ites> 8min to finish dl
<moetunes> :]
<Ites> dl at 1964 kb/s
<Ites> but i'm talking about the install...
<moetunes> yeehah!
<Ites> i hope they say that for ppl with a crappy pc, several hours...
<moetunes> worst case senario
<Ites> kk  np then
<HollyRain> my partition /var is not enoght for an upgrade? how could I join it together to another part. as /tmp?
<IIVQ> Question
<IIVQ> my display resolution gets reset every time after rebooting
<IIVQ> while searching for a solution I keep coming across this thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9157817
<moetunes> IIVQ: how are you changing it pls?
<IIVQ> but I can't find my xorg.conf - I'm running a fresh 10.04
<IIVQ> via system settings - display settings
<moetunes> IIVQ: you have to make one these days
<IIVQ> ah ok
<moetunes> google for your card and xorg.conf
<IIVQ> ok
<usf> need help
<moetunes> copy and paste - then mv -v    it to /etc/X11
<usf> my external hard drive is no more recognized
<IIVQ> moetunes, google for card or chipset?
<moetunes> IIVQ: card is normally ok
<usf> my external hard drive is no more recognized!! can someone help me?
<IIVQ> moetunes, hard to find
<IIVQ> usf, what happens?
<IIVQ> moetunes, is there any way I can create those modelines myself (based on what I'm running now)?
<moetunes> usf: run   dmesg | tail   -   then plug it in and run   dmesg | tail   again   - if it isn't mentioned it more then likely is a h/ware failure afaik
<usf> ok
<moetunes> IIVQ: sure - it is easier to copy one tho
<IIVQ> yeah but I can't find one while googling
<moetunes> IIVQ: you need to kill X and run   Xorg -configure   to make a file in your home dir
<moetunes> IIVQ: what's the card?
<IIVQ> msi vn210 md512h
<IIVQ> chipset is a gforce 210 (512m)
<moetunes> IIVQ: run   lspci   to tell how linux sees it pls
<moetunes> or   lspci | grep VGA
<IIVQ> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)
<IIVQ> ah thx
<usf> moetunes: dmsg | tail doesn't give the same result but it didn't mentioned my extern hard drive
<moetunes> usf: did it mention usb at all?
<usf> just yesterday it worked
<usf> it mentions it
<moetunes> IIVQ: there's no xorg.conf for that 'cause most folk use the binary drivers for that card it seems
<moetunes> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<moetunes> usf: done an upgrade since it worked?
<IIVQ> aargh
<IIVQ> stupid bugs
<IIVQ> had a freeze again
<usf> moetune:no.but lsusb mentions its name
<rahul__> How to keep authentication in kde, so that i dont need type password again while mounting drives in dolphin
<IIVQ> moetunes, sorry to be such a noob, but how do I quit xorg.conf (on a fresh kubuntu 10.04)
<IIVQ> it boots into X
<rahul__> IIVQ do you mean you want to have only console?
<IIVQ> rahul__, temporarily, yes
<IIVQ> so I can run Xorg -config
<moetunes> IIVQ: we were all noobs once :] - ctrl+alt+f2   and login
<usf> how can i mount it??
<IIVQ> moetunes, yeah but you don't want to know how long I work with linux
<IIVQ> might be longer than you
<moetunes> IIVQ: then   sudo service kdm stop
<moetunes> IIVQ: started in '96
<IIVQ> ok
<IIVQ> I'm an 11-year linux user
<rahul__> IVQ gdm if under Gnome
<TheAncientGoat> How on earth can Dbus-daemon take up 325 mb ram?
<usf> hola
<IIVQ> but absent for 2 years and before that working on an 5-year-old gentoo
<IIVQ> ok thx moetunes
<IIVQ> so I'll login there, then do a Xorg -config
<IIVQ> then what? it'll create an xorg.conf that I need to move to /etc/X11 , then sudo service kdm start again?
<moetunes> IIVQ: it makes a file   xorg.conf.new   in your home folder
<moetunes> you edit that to your liking then move it and yes sudo service kdm start
<IIVQ> wait
<IIVQ> let me boot up my laptop for support before I do this :-)
<moetunes> heh - I'm here for a while mate :]
<usf> still waiting
<TheAncientGoat> Seems like its nepomuk...
<IIVQ1> yes
<moetunes> usf: on the mounting bit?
<TheAncientGoat> Also, why on earth do I have 250 procs running 0.0
<usf> it cannot be mounted automatically like before
<moetunes> usf: I've no idea - did you say if you have upgraded the os since it worked
<usf> even in this os it worked
<usf> it works in win7 but not in ubuntu 10.04
<moetunes> usf: I mean apt-get update && apt-get upgrade not upgrade to new os version
<usf> i didn't make any update
<moetunes> usf: ok it is not from a software change then
<usf> but it works in windows 7
<moetunes> usf: can you mount it manually to make sure all is ok?
<moetunes> with the kubuntu part of things
<usf> i don't know how
<usf> hhh
<moetunes> usf: in konsole do   sudo fdisk -l   and look for the external drive
<moetunes> you might have to pick it by file type or system size
<IIVQ1> Hmmm
<usf> i cannot identify it
<IIVQ1> moetunes: I just made an xorg.conf.new, but when I tested it with Xorg -configure /root/xorg.conf.new I just got a black streen
<IIVQ1> and no response to ctrl+alt+backspace
<IIVQ1> ctrl-alt-F2 let my monitor flash but I didnt' go back to a console again
<moetunes> IIVQ1: I only ever use xorg.conf in /etc/X11 - so i can't comment
<IIVQ1> ok
<moetunes> usf: there will be a mention of sda yes?
<usf> sd1,sd2,.. yeah
<usf> sda1..
<moetunes> usf: is there a sdb?
<usf> no
<usf> only sda8
<usf> SDA*
<moetunes> usf: this is not something I normally do - mounting external drives - but i will have a ggogle if you are patient
<usf> okey
<moetunes> or a google even :]
<usf> okey
<usf> ls usb give me that:Bus 002 Device 007: ID 4971:ce15 SimpleTech :this my exter hard
<moetunes> usf: we need to find where in the folder /dev it gets put - can you unplug the drive?
<usf> okey
<IIVQ1> moetunes: I've managed to install the new xorg.conf
<moetunes> usf: when it is unplugged in konsole do   ls /dev   then plug it in again and do   ls /dev    again  and there hopefully will be a new name in the list
<moetunes> IIVQ1: with the right resolution?
<usf> ok
<IIVQ1> moe: no not yet, just plain
<usf> gonna try it
<moetunes> kk
<IIVQ1> so I need to find out how to do that first
<IIVQ1> strange thing is that if I boot x I get some 1024x768-ish resolution
<IIVQ1> and if I go into system settings -> display and change it to what I want, it briefly goes to that setting (.5 seconds) immediately jumps back again
<moetunes> IIVQ1: and what are you hoping for?
<IIVQ1> not giving the 15 second reset time
<IIVQ1> moetunes: miracles? :-P
<moetunes> heh
<IIVQ1> I just think it's strange that if I go into sys settings -> display it won't store these settings somewhere
<moetunes> in xorg.conf - section screen - subsection display i have the line
<moetunes> Modes		"1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"
<moetunes> IIVQ1: I "think" it is a bug somewhere 'cause X redos the config on every boot without a xorg.conf
<IIVQ1> moetunes: yes but I have a multiple display configuration
<IIVQ1> so I need to figure out how to do that
<IIVQ1> and it's be easy to tell xorg "please dump the modelines you're running on now, so I can put them into my xorg.conf"
<IIVQ1> but linux shouldn't be too easy
<IIVQ1> I was quite scared that setting up a printer was easier than in windows
<IIVQ1> i.e. plug in device, done
<moetunes> there's a very good debian wiki on all that X stuff
<moetunes> http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<usf> moetunes: there is no new name in the list
<moetunes> usf: if it isn't listed in /dev then I don't know how we'll mount it sorry - have you had it work in windows since this happened in kubuntu?
<usf>  if i switch now to windows it will work
<moetunes> that's not what I asked..
<usf> sorry
<moetunes> k :]
<moetunes>  have you had it work in windows since this happened in kubuntu?
<moetunes> actually tried it in windows?
<usf> yes
<moetunes> k :]
<usf> sorry for my english
<moetunes> usf: all I can suggest is to try an update and upgrade to see if there is an improvement
<usf> okey
<moetunes> your english is fine usf :]
<usf> all right
<usf> thanks moetunes
<usf> and astalavista
<moetunes> pleasure usf :]
<abelushi> pthc
<IIVQ1> moetunes: Thank you very much
<IIVQ1> I almost have it configured right
<IIVQ1> that wiki article is REALLY helpful
<moetunes> :]
<IIVQ1> Only weird thing is that my main monitor is not at the resolution I set it to
<IIVQ1> moetunes: I'll be going to the store first
<IIVQ1> then try to solve this problem further
<IIVQ1> thanks a lot allready
<cuznt> the file on my cd informs me it is not executable.. is there a command for that?
<IIVQ1> cuntz: what file? what cdrom?
<cuznt> it is an install file i am trying to get in through wine
<cuznt> setup.exe on a cd it does not have the adequate permissions to execute
<tsimpson> have you tried just running it in wine?
<tsimpson> like "wine 'D:\setup.exe'"
<cuznt> nope
<cuznt> i will though
<cuznt> ty
<ShorTie> i thought .exe's makes it a windows program
<tsimpson> ShorTie: yes
<cuznt> it does but wine allows you to install windowz programs in linux
<cuznt> like raptor which i needed for intro to programming
<manu__> jj
<ubuntu> ciao
<c3l> im getting an error when running curlftpfs, but it's stil working, just wondering if it may give me trouble. "fusermount: failed to open /etc/fuse.conf: Permission denied"
<tux_> hi people, i am installing the nvidia-current driver from your repository the second time and wanted to know how to set a screen resolution if 1280x1024
<stabares> did you try applications->system->NVidia X Server Settings?
<tux_> ill check that in a sec have to reboot now
<BluesKaj> howdy
<stabares> hi
<sheytan> Does anybody own a Kubuntu lucid 64 bit qt-recordmydesktop package?
<Walzmyn> what do you mean "own"
<tux_> stabares: i have tried not the NVidia X Server Settings but i have only a resolution of 640x480 max
<tux_> stabares: so how am i able to configure it ti 1280x1024
<stabares> are you sure you are using the nvidia driver?
<tux_> ??
<tux_> yes i have installed the nvidia-current from the kubuntu repository
<stabares> try this: "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep nvidia"
<tux_> Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"
<tux_> is the last thing it logged
<tux_> NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
<stabares> then it's loaded
<stabares> try changing the resolution from nvidia server settings
<tux_> the biggest resolution is 640x480 and that is it
<tux_> there is nothing more i can choose
<tux_> any suggestions?
<thomasfuston> Aloha, i got a problem, with gtk stuff in kubuntu, everytime i change the color scheme for kde, my gtk applications getting black, no way to change it back
<AltrortlA> where i can post an Image
<AltrortlA> ??
<BluesKaj> thomasfuston, set your gtk colours etc in system settings/gtk appearance
<bazhang> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<bazhang> AltrortlA, ^^
<AltrortlA> thanks a lot
<tux_> anybody?
<IIVQ1> moetunes: thanks!
<IIVQ1> with your help I now have my multi-monitor booting in the resolution I want it
<tux_> IIVQ1: u have nvidia?
<IIVQ1> yes tux
<IIVQ1> what is your problem?
<IIVQ1> brb
<tux_> IIVQ1: chould you paste the content of your xorg.conf file in www.pastebin.com and send me the link?
<IIVQ1> yes
<IIVQ1> moment
<IIVQ> tux_,  http://pastebin.com/AX41KLc1
<IIVQ> tux_, brb, doing the dishes, but just shoot
<BluesKaj> IIVQ,   in the terminal , sudo nvidia-xconfig , this will write/rewrite your xorg.conf to accomodate the installed driver and detected monitor from the kernel source.
<kwtm> Hi!  How do I add an icon ("widget"?) to the bottom panel so that I can easily start an application, such as firefox?
<kwtm> I tried Panel Settings > Add a Widget, but it seems to limit me to predefined widgets and not actually launching an application
<axiom> kwtm: Ha, I am trying to do the same thing, and failing
<axiom> you used to be able to drag an icon from your menu to the "quick launch" area, but it doesn't seem to work anymore...
<kwtm> axiom: It reminds me of this comedy movie where the spy has a super wristwatch with barometer, electric cables, infrascanners... when asked what time it is, he says, "I dunno.  My watch doesn't tell time."
<axiom> yeah..
<kwtm> axiom: I'm just waiting for someone to tell me that I should use some other fancy app-launching feature instead of clicking on the icon, or something.
<axiom> Hey, this works: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973373
<kwtm> I suspect there may be a "quick launch area" that you can create, and then you can drag icons there, but I don't know how to create it.
<axiom> "Open the Kickoff menu and right click on the application you want, drop down the menu and click on add to panel"
<kwtm> Awww... CHEEZ!  It says "it doesn't work if you have the menu set to Classic View".
<axiom> oh
<axiom> well, I don't
<axiom> but maybe you can set it, and then set it back again?
<kwtm> So for the minority of people who happen to set menu to Classic View, suddenly they have no idea how to do something and they think they must be crazy or something,.
<kwtm> axiom: Of course.  But why don't they make it work for classic view????  :(
<axiom> Gotta move on with the times man ;)
<kwtm> It's, like "There's this GREAT feature!  Oh, if you HAPPEN to have 4 overlapping windows, then that feature goes away."  uhh..... why???
<IIVQ> BluesKaj, why would I want that?
<BluesKaj> hey IIVQ you asked about updating your xorg.conf file , well that's the way to do it
<kwtm> THere's too many places to right-click on in KDE4.  It's non-intuitive.
<IIVQ> ah no BluesKaj, I allready manually created this xorg file
<IIVQ> indeed kwtm
<kwtm> I finally figured out how to set panel height.  I had to figure out that I click on the cashew on the panel, then go back and click on the taskbar.  (I meant setting taskbar rows, not panel height)
<kwtm> But if I do it in the wrong order, and right-click on the taskbar first, then a different menu appears, and I couldn't figure it out.
<BluesKaj> IIVQ, if youn run nvidia , sudo nvidia-xorgconfig command will tune it up
<IIVQ> BluesKaj, It works now
<IIVQ> no need to fix it
<IIVQ> fixing working stuff tends to break stuff
<IIVQ> in my hands at least :-)
<IIVQ> wow my CPU is hot today
<IIVQ> 41.5 degrees
<kwtm> Sometimes I want KDE developers to witness how ordinary people use their desktop and realize it doesn't matter how many fancy semi-translucency features there are if people don't know how to use the system.
<kwtm> axiom: Anyway, thanks for the tip.
<IIVQ> kwtm, You must agree with me that konqueror 3.5 was waaaaay more functional than dolphin is?
<BluesKaj> IIVQ, I thought you were looking for a fix...sure seemed like it to me
<tux_> BluesKaj: the problem is that i have no resolutions defined after running that command
<IIVQ> BluesKaj, thx, no I WAS looking for a fix
<IIVQ> but I fixed it now
<IIVQ> hmm, that sounded unfriendly, not meant like that
<BluesKaj> tux_, try to find a driver for your monitor , sometimes a very important app which is often overlooked
<IIVQ> thanks for trying to help anyway
<tux_> BluesKaj: what do u mean?
<IIVQ> I'm going outside. The sun is shining. I shouldn't sit behind the computer :-)
<BluesKaj> IIVQ, ok , np
<kwtm> IIVQ: Amazingly, I do agree, even though I almost never use konqueror at all and had used Krusader.  But the KDE4 version of Krusader is still configured funny, and at least whenever I need a fallback I know I can always depend on Konqueror.  Not sure why Dolphin came into being.
<kwtm> I think they made Dolphin just to take a break from names beginning with K.
<tux_> BluesKaj: i ran earlier versions of kubuntu on this monitor without any driver required
<BluesKaj> tux_, ok, suit yourself
<kwtm> Has anyone figured out yet how to hide the panel on demand?  Like once in a while I need more room on my monitor, and make the panel slide off the screen temporarily?  Used to be easy in KDE3.
<kwtm> Oh, and how to make the panel opaque instead of 80% transparent?  I need a brain-dead-easy setup for the family computer, and this KDE4 stuff is just overkill.
<kwtm> I meant 20% transparent and 80% opaque.
<axiom> kwtm: I don't know if you can hide the panel, but you can make most any app fullscreen by clicking the icon in the left of the title bar
<Dyrcona> kwtm: have you tried right-clicking the in panel and choosing settings?
<Dyrcona> kwtm: or rather, hitting the widget that is by default to the far-right of the panel?
 * Dyrcona is not in front of his kubuntu machine atm.
<axiom> kwtm: Yeah, you can make your panel autohide in the settings
<axiom> I'm trying to get a multimedia key on my keyboard to launch firefox.  Where would I set that?  (Sytem Settings>Global Keyboard Shortcuts seems like the right place, but I don't see where you can add a new command (?))
<kwtm> axiom: I don't want autohide, because any app can crowd out the panel.  I just want to slide it out on demand (when I really need it) because most of the time I need the panel more (I need to constantly see the clock and taskbar or I go nuts)
<axiom> kwtm: what about fullscreen apps?
<kwtm> Dyrcona: Not sure what you mean by the icon in the left of the title bar.  You mean the WIndows Operations menu?  Btw, I function far better with the Keramik window decorations so I changed it to that.  Is the icon still in the same place?
<kwtm> axiom: Well, the one fullscreen app I tried (BZflag) crashes the system.  Don't even get me started on that.  I can't even switch to another terminal with Ctrl-Alt-F1 etc., which I could do before.
<axiom> BZflag should be fullsceen anyway
<kwtm> Oh, and some numbhead decided to get rid of Ctrl-Alt-Backspace as a way to reboot the X server, so if the thing crashes, I hit the power button.  (Yes, I restored the settings, but why isn't this on by default?  At least set it to a dfferent key, not turn it off altogether)
<axiom> but you should be able to make any app fullscreen
<Dyrcona> kwtm: Isn't there a widget all the way to the right of the panel (task bar)? (Sorry if i said left earlier, I always confuse right and left.)
<kwtm> axiom: What I mean is, I think it's because BZflag is fullscreen taht it crashes the system.  BZflag ran fine before.
<Dyrcona> kwtm: When you mouse over it, it looks like a yellow, blobby crescent.
<kwtm> Dyrcona: Yes, there is a "cashew nut" that gives you lots of options that you don't need, but no "turn on the hide-panel buttons so YOU can choose to hide the panel when YOU want, not when KDE4 calculates that that is what you want"
<Dyrcona> kwtm: may I suggest filing a bug for a new feature?
<Ampersand> you and your nasty symbol lookups hehehe
 * Ampersand gives Dyrcona some TOAST!
<kwtm> I guess I can turn on "cashew mode" then turn on autohide then exit "cashew mode" then expand the program to fullscreen to crowd out the panel, then turn on "cashew mode" and turn OFF autohide then turn off "cashew mode".
<kwtm> Dyrcona: Oh, you bet.  I had had a bad experience filing bugs before but now the KDE4 bugs are accumulating thick and fast.
<kwtm> I've building up a real collection of them.
<kwtm> I think the main thing is that the developers are too caught up in the new features to see that people just want to continue using a nice, solid, dependable workspace, and only slowly add on more features.
<Dyrcona> kwtm: i'm only trying KDE again after years of being away. I used to be on the KMail team back in the KDE 2.0 days. I had to quit because I ran out of free time in mid-2001.
<Dyrcona> KDE 4.4 has a few rough edges.
<kwtm> Dyrcona: Thank you for your work.  KMail has lots of nice features but the current version has some surprising deficiencies that make me think it's the overall decisionmaking rather than coding that needs to improve.
<kwtm> Dyrcona: I know KDE4 has come a long way.  It's just ... you wonder if they are paying attention to what their priorities should be.  I had a bad experience where one developer said (a few years ago) "Last year survey says 54% of people use KDE3, but this year only 45% of people use KDE3, so developing for KDE3 is a waste of time...."
<kwtm> Alllllrighty, and now my System Settings program has crashed. :P
<Dyrcona> kwtm: that happened to me on Thursday. started it up again and it worked fine.
<allan_> how do i find a grub editor now for ver. 10.4
<Dyrcona> kwtm: yes, i'm surprised at some of the things that are "missing" in various KDE 4 apps. things that were there in the 2.0 versions.--Konqueror, for instance, is much less useful to me as a browser.
<Dyrcona> so maybe, i should jump back in?
 * Dyrcona wonders which Stephan he should email about getting repo access..... or is everything git these days.
<allan_> dooes annnyone know where to get a grub editor for this????????
<kwtm> Dyrcona: If you could act on behalf of the ordinary users and provide a calmer, more stable perspective than the exuberant "featuritis" perspective, that would probably be even more valuable than just coding.
<kwtm> E.g. why the [bleep!] doesn't KMail-KDE4 have a "change font colour" button, and why aren't the text formatting buttons on by default?  (No other way to change font, e.g. bold, other than with buttons that you manually add to the toolbar)
<kwtm> Dyrcona: Or: simple "hide panel" buttons.  I suspect the developers didn't use this much and figure other people didn't either.  Or someone didn't want to write the code for the sliding animation, but I don't care about animation, I just want the panel gone when *I* say  I want it gone. :P
 * Dyrcona nods, and thinks we're getting off-topic. :)
<prower> hello :> i've noticed that in 10.04 some applications don't seem to behave properly, i'll try my best to explain with an example :> with transmission, if you add a torrent, transmission is started and the torrent is added as normal...but if you click a link for another torrent, _two_ instances of transmission run at once rather than the torrent just being added
<saibot521> guten abend
<saibot521> gibts hier vielleicht ein paar helle leuchten die mir mit meinem sound-problem helfen wollen?
<saibot521> sound video und mp3 gehen, aber ich hab bei flash-videos keinen sound
<iconmefisto> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<saibot521> axo
<saibot521> danke
<wizkoder> sorry lost my connection. how can I watch html5 videos with firefox? is there a kubuntu package that can do that?
<wizkoder> I get akonadi errors since I upgraded to the ppa version. Is there a solution for this?
<wizkoder> No resource agents found. Is the message
<iconmefisto> wizkoder: don't know about the akonadi errors, but afaik html5 won't work in firefox. might work with google chrome (not chromium browser either)
<adminstrator> hi
<adminstrator> ]
<wizkoder> iconmefisto: Okay. Just downloading chrome. But I heard its always calling home. I am kind of paranoid about this browser...
<iconmefisto> wizkoder: I believe it's possible to disable that in chrome's options. but yeah, it makes me paranoid too
<Ampersand> the block google
<Ampersand> then
<Ampersand> its not hard to block google
<wizkoder> Ampersand: How do I do that?
<iconmefisto> wizkoder: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Youtube+HTML5+does+not+work+in+Firefox#Why_doesn_t_Youtube_HTML5_support_Firefox_
<stabares> add google.com to your hosts file
<Ampersand> wizkoder: well disable it in chrome, but use a packet sniffer and iptables to block it
<Ampersand> if you think its still sending mountain view packets
<millun> hi
<millun>  i have a skype related problem. i get only to choose from "pulseaudio" options in sounds settings but that doesn't work for MIC
<wizkoder> millun: Your mic is not working?
<xelister> hi, what to install on regular ubuntu lucid to fully use KDE?  because now it seems I do not have some parts of kde.. kde DE starts (from gdm) but I have empty (black) desktop, and no panels (except for alt+f2 application steart) and windows are drawn without decoration
 * Ampersand has a large package
<hagabaka> xelister: check if you have kde-window-manager installed, but maybe kwin is just not started
<stabares> you should install kubuntu-desktop
<wizkoder> xelister: I did exactely that a few days ago but I have to say it does not really work. Better to install kubuntu and immediately upgrade tp the ppa version
<xelister> wizkoder: I found solution,   install kde base etc
<xelister> wizkoder:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<xelister> wizkoder:  tell me if it helped.  bbl
<wizkoder> xelister: My problem was than a lot of small details do not really work. I guess there are different demons doing the jobs on this 2 systems
<wizkoder> xelister: Apart from that you have 2 programs for every problem. And to delete every program by hand takes longer than installing anew
<giovanni> ciao
<amichair> what's soprano-virtuoso? why is it taking up 1.3G of disk space?
<Tm_T> amichair: it's your nepomuk data
<amichair> Tm_T: which is?
<Tm_T> amichair: virtuoso is the actual database service to store the metadata for nepomuk
<amichair> Tm_T: what's nepomuk?
<Tm_T> amichair: the service that manages your file/whatever metadata, ratings and alike
<amichair> Tm_T: assuming I never explicitly used any such service, what's all that data? is it auto-generated indices and such, or actual data?
<amichair> I just noticed my daily backup just became a bit huger than usual, and found this extra 1.3G
<Walzmyn> amichair: best I can tell, that's exactly what nepomuk is - a big use of resources and disk space
<amichair> hehe
<DarthFrog> And a flaming nuisance in usage.  All too frequently, I wind up on a web site instead of running a program cuz the blasted thing got in my way.
<DarthFrog> Press Alt-F2 and type "gimp".  That takes you to gimp-savvy.com instead of running the GIMP.
<DarthFrog> What flaming idiot prioritized URLs over executables?
<amichair> is this a KDE thing or also in Ubuntu?
<Walzmyn> DarthFrog: 's why I turned off following bookmarks in krunner
<Tm_T> DarthFrog: please watch your attitude
<DarthFrog> Tm_T: It's irresponsible to voice a negative opinion?
<Tm_T> amichair: I do not know exactly what's there
<Tm_T> DarthFrog: no, but calling others idiots is
<Tm_T> not to mention this is support channel, not for any kind of ventilation
<DarthFrog> Tm_T: I didn't call anyone in particular an idiot. :-)
<Tm_T> it doesn't matter
<DarthFrog> I suppose.
<Walzmyn> Don't worry DarthFrog - we've all thought that particular rant
<Tm_T> amichair: you might like to ask in #nepomuk-kde perhaps
<amichair> Tm_T: I'll check it out, thanks
<DarthFrog> Walzmyn: Actually, I don't mind having bookmarks in krunner.  I just disagree on their priority.
<Walzmyn> DarthFrog: I always found them a nusinace since I don't use konq. When I set FF as the default browser all the bookmarks just got in the way
<maxardis> siemanko
<oxymoron> Can someone help me with this problem, it says partition is outside the harddrive http://imagebin.ca/view/ssYheK8i.html - But Linux mount it without problems when booting? :S
<oxymoron> Btw, KPartitionManager cannot label FAT32 driver, but it should.
<asobi> any reason why sound is suddenly very soft in everything including amarok, kmplayer, firefox except kaffeine?
<_strog> hello people, i have just installed kubuntu and wanted to change the resolution of my xorg.conf file and noticed that it is not there
<_strog> any idea y?
<vlt> _strog: I think Ubuntu doesn't use xorg.conf anymore by default. But you can create your own.
<_strog> vlt: ok, and where do i have to configure my resolution to 1280x1024?
<shadeslayer> _strog: apart from what vlt said,the resolution is genrally set to auto
<vlt> _strog: You mean else than in xorg.conf?
<_strog> shadeslayer: well, my case is that it is at 1024x something
<_strog> and i want to get to 1280x1024
<Frederick> folsk I logged via ssh in my ubutu with xsupport, how can I do so I can see the desktop?
<shadeslayer> _strog: ah ok :)
<shadeslayer> !res | _strog
<ubottu> _strog: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<_strog> and yes it is set to auto and the max resolution that kubuntu gets me is 1024x768 where can i add resolutions?
<vinnie_> i just put the new kubuntu cd in and rebooted and when i go to install and choose partitions manually it has my two hard drives backwards. the one that should be sda is sdb. and the one that should be sdb is sda????
<D0C_> anyone have sound issues with 10.04?
<vbgunz> does anybody know whats happening with BOLD fonts in the terminal? they end up destroying the legibility of the line. whats up with that? is there a solution for fixing it?
<vbgunz> hmm. it doesn't happen with all the fonts. but it does certainly happen with "nu sans mono demo"
<vbgunz> it also happens with anonymous
<iconmefisto> shadeslayer: hi. if you remember, yesterday I was asking about gparted not creating extended/logical partitions. GPT (GUID partition table) disks don't use extended/logical since GPT doesn't have the 4 primary partition limitation that normal MBR imposes. http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-gpt/index.html
<iconmefisto> shadeslayer: in case you were curious
<shadeslayer> iconmefisto: ah thanks :)
<martijn-2> anyone can help me with getting http://soundcloud.com to work with sound under kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> iconmefisto: i didnt know it was a 2TB drive :P
<Sonsee> does kde4 NOT support socks5 !!! ???
<shadeslayer> iconmefisto: eagles0513875 recently had a problem with the normal kernel ( which doesn not support GPT ) and could not install Ubuntu on his 2TB HD... im  guessing you had the same problem with partitioning :P
<iconmefisto> shadeslayer: well lucid 64bit installer partitioned the disk without a problem. after install, I wanted to create more partitions. I should have just tried creating more than 4 primaries
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<eagles0513875> shadeslayer: technically the issue wasnt the kernel as all
<eagles0513875> his issue is different
<eagles0513875> iconmefisto: you should keep the 4th primary partition and use that as a logical partition
<eagles0513875> there is a limit of primary partitions on a disk to 4 and i believe up to 16 logical partitions
<iconmefisto> eagles0513875: GPT allows up to 128 primary partitions!!
<eagles0513875> ahh iconmefisto didnt know that but for me i was having issues getting kubuntu installed to a 2tb hdd
<eagles0513875> there has to be something missing in the kernel
<eagles0513875> and maybe tomorrow or monday ill pull both the server source code and take a look at the differences
<iconmefisto> eagles0513875: maybe my disk already had a GPT partition table, and yours didn't? gparted can create GPT partition tables
<eagles0513875> iconmefisto: i still had issues with kubuntu live cd net install and alternat cd
<eagles0513875> there had to have been something missing in the kernel that ubuntu server kernel has
<eagles0513875> cuz i managed using ubuntu server to install then installed the kubuntu-desktop meta package
<eagles0513875> anyway im out for now
<oxymoron> Help me, Grub2 cannot bootload Windows 7
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: it does bootload 7...
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: whats the error??
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I thought it was the partition type that was the limiting factor for the 2TB disk ?
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Theres no error at all, I highlight Windows 7, select it and then I only got "GRUB "and a blinking "_" on the screen
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: ok.. and did it boot earlier?
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Yes, I have been working forever before. I thinks its the latest .... -6 version that messed up.
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Its so freaking ironic because I should boot into Windows to fix another problem and now I cannot boot Windows :D
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: hehe.. well try : sudo update-grub : and reboot...
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Already did, dont work
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: sudo os-prober as well
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: It finds WIndows 7 in grub.cfg.
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: What does os-prober do?
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: it probes for other OS's
<shadeslayer> and then adds them to grub.cfg.. then re run update-grub
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: But grub.cfg find it without os-prober before.
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Its something else
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: thats because the entries were added there by os-prober :P
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Its like grub freeze and dont kick into the Windows bootloader proerly.
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Yes, but the entries were there before running os-prober
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: hmm...
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/437961/  << thats my grub.cfg ( the win 7 part )
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: well you can reinstall grub...
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub-common
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Yeah good idea :)
<iconmefisto> if win7 is on sda1, shouldn't it be: set root='(hd0,0)'   ?
<oxymoron> I think I found out the problem, WIndows and THIS partition is installed on sdc and another one on sda and grub was only installed on sda xD So now I isntalled on both sdc and sda
<shadeslayer> iconmefisto: dunno.. thats the way its been set... i wont mess with it :P
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: oh...
<oxymoron> I try it again, hopefully I wont be back in awhile. Thanks shadeslayer for your help, maybe you can help me later on with another problem I have with NTFS drive ...
<shadeslayer> heh.. ill be gone till then..
<shadeslayer> iconmefisto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/437964/
<shadeslayer> my entire grub.cfg
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Wtf, grub2 package wasnt installed, that could be why ...
<eagles0513875> ikonia: ubuntu kernel are saying that all gpt is compiled into the generic kernel but i have a feeling something is still awry with gpt in the generic kernel
<eagles0513875> ikonia: if your still around later ill discuss this futher with you there are actually some updates posted by some people from kernel
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Hmm still doesnt work after reinstllation and everything?! :S
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: weird... maybe #grub can help? but be prepared to wait :(
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: I dont care about Windows but I need it to run chkdsk or what they call it.
<shadeslayer> ah..
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: maybe this  : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470052
<iconmefisto> oxymoron: could it be the ntfs partition is in such bad shape that win7 won't boot, and it's not grub's fault at all?
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: aha! a known issue here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469314&highlight=boot
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I've not read the bug in a while, I'll look into it
<eagles0513875> ikonia: ok if your still around later i can work with you on getting to the cause of it
<oxymoron> iconmefisto: Uhm I am not sure, I dont think so because I use the partition inside Kubuntu now when I write.
<eagles0513875> the bug was only updated yesterday ikonia
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Yeah same issue, how to solve then or how to run chkdsk without windows?
<eagles0513875> oxymoron: windows install dvd
<nerdy_kid> how do i get root gtk apps to use qtcurve like my apps?  i had this fixed once but i forgot how i did it
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: you cant run chkdsk from linux,and the boot problem has a solution in that thread
<shadeslayer> nerdy_kid: set that in systemsettings , starting system settings as root :P
<shadeslayer> anyways ive gtg :)
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: The "solution" doesnt work for me ... And how to run chkdsk in Linux then?
<eagles0513875> ill bbl guys
<oxymoron> eagles0513875: I am not sure I have one xD
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: you cant...
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: lol
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Oh I misread, I thought you typed you can and not you cant :D
<nerdy_kid> shadeslayer doesnt work
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: You have ntfsfix but it doesnt fix my roblem.
<nerdy_kid> shadeslayer eh fixed it :)
<nerdy_kid> shadeslayer sudo cp .gtkrc-2.0-kde /root/.gtkrc-2.0 :D
<vinnie_> i just put the new kubuntu cd in and rebooted and when i go to install and choose partitions manually it has my two hard drives backwards. the one that should be sda is sdb. and the one that should be sdb is sda????
<vinnie_> anyone else have this issue?
<iconmefisto> oxymoron: you might be able to find a windows boot disk iso so you can run chkdsk
<vinnie_> i would go ahead and install it but i have another distro on it and dont want to hose my system
<oxymoron> iconmefisto: Yes, well I have Hirens Boot CD but prefer doing this in Linux environment.
<oxymoron> iconmefisto: Gah all for a little thing about parted library cannot detect one NTFS driver partiion table ...
<vinnie_> anyone?
<iconmefisto> vinnie_: what's the other distro? do you know if it uses UUID to identify the disks?
<chandrariri> halo
<chandrariri> what is gOS/
<phoenix_> is there any dvd burning program that i could use other than k3b in kubuntu
<chandrariri> inter win
<oxymoron> How to fix k3b get correct rights to umount dvd if needed?
<oxymoron> permissions
<chandrariri> where is  i can chat bout champions league final
<chandrariri> go inter
<Tm_T> #defocus perhaps
<wotsolatsod731> How do I add more rooms to the Server list?
<chandrariri> Why i can send message in defocus chanel
<chandrariri> why i cant
<Tm_T> ask in #freenode (:
<chandrariri> thx
<wotsolatsod731> Or how do I find more servers rooms to connect to?
<Benkinooby> hi all. i want to compile wmcalendar for my fluxbox dock. i allready resolved all kinds of "missing file/package" problems, but now i am stuck with this errormessage http://pastebin.com/Xtm7yjCN is there anything i can do, or are all this errors originationg from the sourcecode?
<cannonfodder> you guys...im installing ubuntu on an empty hard drive...wat mount point should i select?
<cannonfodder>  /
<cannonfodder> Nina: /boot
<cannonfodder> Nina: /home
<cannonfodder> Nina: /tmp
<cannonfodder> Nina: /usr
<FloodBotK3> cannonfodder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chandrariri> anyoone?
<Benkinooby> hi all. i want to compile wmcalendar for my fluxbox dock. i allready resolved all kinds of "missing file/package" problems, but now i am stuck with this errormessage http://pastebin.com/Xtm7yjCN is there anything i can do, or are all this errors originationg from the sourcecode?
<slow-motion> hi
<momo> Oh boy... 10.04 isn't going to win any prizes... I just downgraded to 8.04 again
<xelister> momo: for me 10.04 sucked totally
<xelister> momo: but, after 2-3 days, I was able to stablize it. actually most of problems where due to unlucky upgrade
<momo> xelister: glad to hear. i did several fresh installations and well ... as you say it sucked
<momo> although the hardware was not really new it was worse than with 8.04 (which happens to run totally perfect)
<vbgunz> anybody here got an external esata hdd? Are you having problems mounting it? I might have a solution but I need your help!
<vbgunz> what is the kubuntu dev channel?
<cuznt> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<cuznt> good bot
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<quesada> in kubuntu I have both .kde and .kde4 dot files
<quesada> but I copied my home from a nonubuntu box
<quesada> which one is the .kde that ubuntu uses?
<jedix> hey, is there a way besides xwinwrap to set a video as the background image?
<jedix> a less hacky way that would result in a better looking background?
<oxymoron> Can someone help me once and for all solving this freaking problem: http://pastebin.com/bdY7u8iD (chkdsk didnt help)
<jedix> oxymoron: what is on the drive?
<jedix> oxymoron: filesystem/data?
<oxymoron> jedix: http://pastebin.com/M1dj9vrh
<oxymoron> jedix: Its NTFS
<jedix> oxymoron: oh.. crappy
<oxymoron> jedix: That sdb1 one
<jedix> oxymoron: the issue is that your partition table is screwed up
<oxymoron> jedix: Linux can mount it but It always says the partition is out of hdd :D
<oxymoron> jedix: What about the partition table, I dont understand?
<jedix> oxymoron: do you want to keep the data on the drive?
<oxymoron> jedix: Uhm yes
<jedix> hehe, that makes it a little more complicated to fix ;)
<oxymoron> jedix: How to fix then?
<oxymoron> jedix: I was going through hell to make chkdsk executing to fix problems but still doesnt work? :S
<jedix> you see how it ends on 60802?
<oxymoron> jedix: Yes?
<jedix> that's cylinders
<jedix> above it lists the cylinders as 60801
<oxymoron> jedix: Oh crap, one cylinder to much? :P
<jedix> so.. the partition table (the thing you're reading with fdisk) is telling the computer there's data beyond the end of the drive
<oxymoron> Out of bounds, awesome xD
<jedix> oxymoron: yep :)
<oxymoron> jedix: How does linux made to mount it anyway? :S
<jedix> oxymoron: as long as it isn't told to read that last cylinder.. it will be okay
<jedix> but there is potential for disaster.
<jedix> oxymoron: what created that partition?
<oxymoron> jedix: That sounds ... like my usual unlyckyness xD
<oxymoron> jedix: I dont remember I think Partitionmanager did
<oxymoron> jedix: Isnt it possible to just change that cylinder then? :S
<jedix> oxymoron: yes.. but I'm not entirely sure that will keep the ntfs happy.. I don't know ntfs enough to tell you if you'll lose data
<oxymoron> jedix: Its not damn important data, but I wont be happy losing all my software, games and movies and All prison break and macgyver seasonsxD
<oxymoron> jedix: Is it possible to force it into its rightful place someway?
<oxymoron> jedix: In partition tables when you move partitions you change cylinders.
<jedix> oxymoron: is this the OS partition?
<oxymoron> jedix: I guess I could go back to Windows and running some partition application trying to fix it? :P
<oxymoron> jedix: No its not IS partition, if it was I had removed it directly.
<jedix> oxymoron: it probably thinks it's fine
<jedix> hrm
<oxymoron> jedix: I am not sure what caused this baceause it worked flawless before.
<jedix> I don't know what's your best bet here
<oxymoron> jedix: Earlier I changed my entire partition structure but it worked then perfect if I remember correct.
<oxymoron> Partition Magic in Windows maybe?
<jedix> I'd just grab the data off it and reformat and put the data back
<jedix> do you have that much room?
<oxymoron> jedix: Well I would if I could, but I dont have 500 GB free ...
<jedix> continuous or total?
<jedix> you could move the tv shows anywhere.. but I don't know about the games, etc
<oxymoron> jedix: Uhm total I dont know, but I aint happy copy 500 GB randomly to different drives, it will take light years to finish.
<jedix> oxymoron: I'm syncing 2.1TB over gigE right now
<jedix> that'll take light years
<jedix> (also, light years is distance, not time)
<jedix> ;)
<jedix> oxymoron: try fdisk /dev/sda
<oxymoron> jedix: Last time fixing partition tables I copied files, it took one fucking day to finish.
<jedix> err
<jedix> oxymoron: try fdisk /dev/sdb
<jedix> go to expert mode (x)
<jedix> and then verify (v)
<jedix> see what it does
<oxymoron> jedix: Total allocated sectors 976782083 greater than the maximum 976773168
<jedix> haha
<jedix> wonderfuk
<oxymoron> Which mean I am screwed? xD
<_strog> hi people, i have serious problems in configuring xorg.conf file
<_strog> please can someone help me here?
<Ampersand> aw
<Ampersand> well that was a nice cut an past
<Ampersand> e
<Ampersand> _strog:  we are all out of canned someones
<_strog> this is not funny\
<_strog> what do you mean/
<_strog> ?
<oxymoron> jedix: ?
<jedix> oxymoron: I'm looking
<jedix> _strog: details to the problem help people find answers
<oxymoron> jedix: Alright :) Hopefully I can fix it someway :P
<oxymoron> _strog: In other words, whats the problem with xorg.conf file?
<_strog> jedix: I have an nvidia graphics card, where i have installed the nvidia-current driver and I cant get the resolution to 1280x1024
<jedix> oxymoron: maybe gparted can resize your partition smaller?
<jedix> oxymoron: or partition magic or something
<_strog> neither the system nor nvidia would give me the resolution to set
<jedix> oxymoron: that'd fix it
<oxymoron> jedix: Yeah I check all of them, KpartitionManager cant thats for sure
<_strog> so who would help?
<oxymoron> jedix: Alright gaprted thinks its unallocated space ... and Kpartitionmanager cannot find anything at all, just says partitions is out of bounds ...
<jedix> _strog: pastebin the results of "dpkg -l|grep nvidia -i"
<_strog> i sec
<jedix> oxymoron: that's not cool..
<Ampersand> the second by apple
<Ampersand> _strog: video card
<Ampersand> ?
<jedix> oxymoron: try the windows crap?
<oxymoron> jedix: Yeah I guess ... trying the Hirens Boot CD again with several hundreds of useful software on one disk, maybe something in there can fix it ...
<Ampersand> try a lower refresh
<oxymoron> jedix: Brb then, hopefully when fixed it :P Worst case scenario is only to download everything again xD
<_strog> www.pastebin.com/1HCJLpf
<_strog> www.pastebin.com/lHCJLpf
<_strog> wft!?
<jedix> haha
<jedix> I see no problems :)
<Ampersand> what fuck the?
<tux_> ok guys here is the pastebin link
<tux_> http://pastebin.com/1H0CJLqf
<jedix> yeah
<jedix> I see an issue..
<jedix> actually, no
<jedix> but "apt-get remove nvidia-173-modaliases"
<tux_> jedix: i enter that?
<jedix> yes
<tux_> done
<jedix> it won't fix this issue, but no need to have an outdated package there.
<tux_> jedix: what next?
<jedix> run nvidia-settings
<jedix> is it happy?
<tux_> ERROR: The control display is undefined; please run `nvidia-settings --help`
<tux_>        for usage information.
<jedix> tux_: you have to be in X..
<tux_> jedix: and how do i do that?
<jedix> oh, sorry
<jedix> are you logged in at a terminal?
<tux_> well the gui ist running
<tux_> and i have a konsole open
<jedix> okay
<ShorTie> nvidia-setting is used within the gui
<jedix> konsole is too though
<jedix> I'm confused at where he is
<tux_> jedix: you can chat with strog
<tux_> no problem
<tux_> and ill stop kdm
<jedix> no, you should be in the gui
<jedix> log into kdm
<tux_> ok ok
<tux_> kdm is running
<jedix> then run nvidia-settings
<tux_> nvidia-xconfig you mean?
<jedix> no
<martijn81-2> is there somthing else for kde4 than audiocd:/
<tux_> well nvidia-settings cant run
<tux_> gives me errors
<jedix> tux_: that means you're not using the nvidia driver
<tux_> jedix: ok and how do i do that?
<jedix> tux_: it should have happened by itself.. is dkms installed? run "apt-get install dkms"
<stephane> hello
<stephane> i need help
<jedix> that one as root.. or `sudo apt-get install dkms`
<tux_> jedix: dkms is installed
<jedix> tux_: do you have an xorg.conf file?
<jedix> it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tux_> jedix:now yes
<maze_> hey
<maze_> '
<jedix> tux_: is there a section in there that's called Device, which uses the Driver "nvidia" ?
<stephane> how can help me
<maze_> whats thos chat room about
<jedix> tux_: wait a sec.. after installing the driver, did you reboot?
<tux_> jedix: yes Driver says "nvidia"
<tux_> jedix: i rebooted couple times
<tux_> jedix: when kubuntu ist newly installed, there was no xorg.conf
<jedix> tux_: okay, then just restart kdm from the console now that you have an xorg file
<oxymoron> jedix: Ah success :P
<jedix> oxymoron: :)
<tux_> jedix: i wouldn't be that shure
<tux_> brb
<oxymoron> jedix: I just must say HATE HATE HATE NTFS, ISO-9958-1 and Windows! :D
<jedix> oxymoron: yeah, me too
<jedix> oxymoron: although, that's probably why we are here.
<oxymoron> jedix: I got pissed off a lot of time in Linux because of that because Linux follow protocols and Microsoft and Windows doesnt.
<oxymoron> jedix: Sometimes I get angry on developers for GNU/Linux and distros ... because of that :P
 * Ampersand tries to piss off oxymoron but fails
<oxymoron> jedix: If I didnt study or needed MS Office anytime, 3d render apps and Adobe CS 5 so ...
<tux_> jedix: im back :(
<jedix> tux_: that frown seems to indicate bad things.
<jedix> tux_: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for issues (lines that start with WW or EE)
<tux_> jedix: yes, i still have 640x480 resolution and not higher
<oxymoron> jedix: Btw, in partitionmanager it says sdb1, sdc3 and sdd1 doesnt start on a cylinder boundary/border? :S
<stephane> how can i find the version of ubuntu
<Barridus> the entry in crontab -l "25      18      *       *       *       /home/ryan/rsyncall.sh" does not fire (the script is executable).  anyone have any ideas?
<tux_> jedix: no  there are no WW or EE tags
<jedix> stephane: cat /etc/lsb-release
<jedix> oxymoron: that's a warning
<jedix> oxymoron: the software that made them is an idiot.
<Ampersand> haxe!
<tux_> jedix: but take a look at this section of the xorg.conf file
<tux_> http://pastebin.com/aNdbNv6U
<oxymoron> jedix: Yes, but I hate warnings? :D I hate notices when I programming as well even if theyre not bad errors
<tux_> there is no resolution
<jedix> tux_: no there is not.
<jedix> tux_: what monitor do you have?
<tux_> i have a philips 190v
<tux_> i used elder versions of kubuntu with this screen at a resolution of 1280x1024 without a problem
<jedix> tux_: add this to your Monitor section..
<jedix> 	HorizSync    30.0 - 110.0
<stephane> i have a problem whit my update of v10.04 when the pc load the screen is black and dont show nothing
<jedix> 	VertRefresh  50.0 - 150.0
<oxymoron> jedix: Hmm now I resize it again and pressed cancel in the process ... hehe :$
<jedix> erm.
<slow-motion> n8
<jedix> HorizSync    30.0 - 110.0
<jedix> VertRefresh  50.0 - 150.0
<jedix> those two.
<FloodBotK3> jedix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tux_> jedix: mine is at HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
<jedix> tux_: that's your problem.
<oxymoron> jedix: DO you know what happens when you press cancel in the commit process in Kpartitionmanager?
<jedix> oxymoron: no idea.
<oxymoron> jedix: Right now is the status "wait for the process to finish"
<jedix> tux_: if you have the manual, it should tell you the right numbers.
<oxymoron> jedix: I did it because it moved the partition to the right and then resize instead of ONLY resize xD
<jedix> tux_: those are numbers I found online
<oxymoron> jedix: Just resize take seconds, moving the data sideways does not xD
<tux_> ah ok
<tux_> ill restart kdm then
<jedix> tux_: I found anohter one:  "Philips 190V" HorizSync 30.0 - 83.0 VertRefresh 56.0 - 76.0
<jedix> wait
<jedix> let's doublecheck the settings.
<tux_> ok
<oxymoron> jedix: Btw one tip for Kubuntu, when press ctrl+alt+delete make it possible do anywhere and then make it possible to restart xserver and system activities from that popup window and not only logging out and restart computer.
<jedix> tux_: it would be safer to try and comment those lines out and see if it works.. it should fall back to autodetect
<tux_> comment all of them out?
<jedix> oxymoron: I'm not a kubuntu dev, but that's a pretty neat idea.
<jedix> tux_: the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines, yes.
<stephane> please i need help
<jedix> stephane: sorry, I have to go soon.
<tux_> jedix: so i comment both horizontal and vertical out?
<jedix> tux_: yeah
<tux_> kk
<vinnie_> jedix: when i try to install kubuntu it detects my two hard drives backwards. is that going to affect my other distros if i go ahead and install?
<oxymoron> jedix: I think that would save people a lot of time ... before I hade to just force boot computer if something frooze. ctrl+alt+del should have highest priority and freeze everything else if it have to.
<jedix> vinnie_: it shouldn't
<tux_> jedix: brb, wish me luck
<vinnie_> jedix: why does kubuntu do that?
<jedix> vinnie_: is your other distro really old?
<vinnie_> jedix: no.. its mint 8 kde ce
<vinnie_> jedix: its based on 9.10
<vinnie_> jedix: does kubuntu use uuid in fstab?
<jedix> vinnie_: it can (and does by default)
<tux_> jedix: ok :) now i just have to set the resolution to 1280x1024
<jedix> vinnie_: I know the order was changed in some devices based on the kernel version a while back
<vinnie_> hmmm?
<vinnie_> ic
<vinnie_> well im gonna go give it a try.. ty
<jedix> I think it had to do with pci id's or something, not sure.. but that was ages ago
<oxymoron> jedix: Damn it must go back and restore again in Windows :D I fucked up partition and make data raw and not formatted partition NTFS ...
<jedix> oxymoron: good luck
<oxymoron> jedix: Seems like someone has to fix a smart algoritm for partition tables as this piece of shit sucks, NEVER ever works and its not comfortable and efficient at all.
<oxymoron> jedix: Thanks
<oxymoron> btw I have rebooted like 50 times now today, kind of tired see the freaking boot process :D
<jedix> haha
<tux_> jedix: i just need to get the resolution to 1280x1024
<stephane> i need help: i update for ubuntu 10.04 and i reboot my screen is black noting appen... what to do
<jedix> tux_: system settings > display
<oxymoron> jedix: Just to remove PATA controller thing would be a relief and fast up the boot a little ...
<tux_> jedix: jep i did that
<jedix> tux_: and?
<tux_> stephane: press ctrl+alt+f1 do u get a commandline
<oxymoron> jedix: I am going to buy a SATA DVD/Blueray burner just because of that ... no not only because of that but its one important factor
<stephane> no
<tux_> jedix: that resolution is not present
<tux_> !?
<jedix> tux_: what is?
<tux_> jedix: 1024x768
<jedix> tux_: okay, then those horizontal refresh/etc are being detecting incorrectly
<amichair_> stephane: I had the same problem, fixed by reinstalling plasma-desktop and/or kdebase-workspace (assuming you pass the login screen ok - otherwise it's a different problem)
<jedix> tux_: check the back of your monitor for them.
<tux_> ok will do
<jedix> stephane: do you get the boot screen?
<stephane> no i get noting
<stephane> i have to press shut down button
<jedix> stephane: well it sounds like a grub2 issue.. try reinstalling grub2 by using the kubuntu install cd as a rescue cd.
<jedix> stephane: also, you may want to look up the slow boot up issue.. some people experienced waiting 20-30 minutes for grub.  it's fixed in a new version of grub though
<jedix> stephane: the package is called grub-pc
<tux_> jedix: here it says Max Sync Rate (V x H) 76 Hz x 83kHz
<tux_> http://www.ciao.co.uk/Productinformation/Philips_190V7FB__6680883
<stephane> ok i try all dat and if i dont come back is good news thank all of you
<amichair_> stephane: good luck :-)
<Empty_foo> how can I turn off the nag to update to 10.04 it's getting annoying...
<tux_> jedix: so it would be HorizSync    30.0 - 83.0?
<tux_> jedix: VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0?
<tux_> jedix: just need the confirmation of an expert
<tux_> :)
#kubuntu 2010-05-23
<Ampersand> Benkinooby:  no.
<sharkman> #kubuntu
<Ampersand> correct
<Ampersand> Heres the answer for 400
<Ampersand> These people come into #kubuntu and help other people.
<sharkman> well, im in that case
<sharkman> it's my first time on irc, and my first hour on kubuntu
<Ampersand> congrats
<sharkman> and i can't even find a way to change my mouse sensitivity..
<sharkman> feel like a noob
<Dragnslcr> sharkman- check System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse
<Dragnslcr> You're probably looking for Pointer Acceleration under Mouse -> Advanced
<sharkman> yeah, i changed it to 0.1, that's better now
<sharkman> but it still to be too fast.. (i got a razer and i don't think that drivers exist on linux)
<sunny0422> hey guys im having trouble with my sound since i just installed kubuntu can anyone help?
<sunny0422> http://pastie.org/972924
<Ampersand> what is a pussyroller
<moetunes> Ampersand: got something constructive to say?
<Ampersand> sorry not at the moment... all my constructors are in php.. I will just google it thanks
 * o_a está ausente: Ausente no momento
 * o_a voltou.
<moetunes> !es | o_a
<ubottu> o_a: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<o_a> moetunes: 1 - It's portuguese; 2 - Sorry, that's an automatic message, respectively for when I go away and for when I come back
<moetunes> o_a: you'll get kicked for away mesages mate :]
<cuznt> can i run run chkdsk /f on Windows partition while on my ubuntu?
<o_a> moetunes: I didn't even set this, that's Konversation's default
<o_a> cuznt: If the partition isn't mounted I think you can
<moetunes> cuznt: chkdsk is a windows app - so no
<o_a> fdisk?
<moetunes> e2fsck iirc
<cuznt> so i can fix it with linux?
<moetunes> sure - unless the prob is windows wasn't shutdown properly
<cuznt> http://pastebin.org/268882 error
<Ampersand> #Tweets on IRC #tweet
 * Ampersand tweets using gopher
<moetunes> cuznt: afaik you run chkdsk before booting into windows - don't use windows here
<moetunes> is it f8 you press to run chkdsk?
<moetunes> at boot
<vbgunz> cuznt:
<vbgunz> cuznt: you connecting with esata?
<Ampersand> cuznt:
<jmichaelx> is there anyone else out there who had found the audio situation in 10.04 to be a nightmare?
<jmichaelx> ha*
<jmichaelx> has*
<Guest36490> hey
<jmichaelx> let me ask this, does anyone use kubuntu anymore?
<Gamarok___> hey guys
<Zerb_Riss> I use Kubuntu every day
<vinnie> in amarok how do i transfer a podcast to my file system based mp3 player?
<InvaderZim> Just had a horrible update from 9.10 to 10.04. Logging in KDM the screen blinks and returns to KDM. X logs has fatal error, tells me framemapping range problem. Something about the driver, SAVAGE it seems. If I try to failsafe X to vesa, the pc hangs. Help?
<Scunizi> InvaderZim: it may not have installed the driver correctly.. I just did a apt-cache search savage adn came up with 3 different packages.. try it and see if one of them matches your card.. if you don't know what you card is.. try lspci
<InvaderZim> hmm will do
<InvaderZim> thx
<Scunizi> sure.. after install .. sudo service kdm restart .. if it borks agian have it "reconfigure" the video adn see if that works
<jmichaelx> chromium browser makes a stupid sound whenever one of its window buttons is clicked. could someone tell me how i could make it stop doing this?
<admin_> hello
<horm> /c
<bogdan> sal all
<bogdan> what SO install ... ubuntu vs mandriva ....
<oxymoron> Need help, how to restore MBR on WIndows 7 when Windows recovery CD cannot detect it? :S
<bazhang> is this a dual boot with Kubuntu?
<oxymoron> bazhang: Yes
<bazhang> oxymoron, considered asking in ##windows ?
<oxymoron> bazhang: I tried on grub channel yesterday but it didnt work.
<bazhang> you wish to fixmbr or fix grub
<oxymoron> bazhang: I have also tried different NTFS partition managers on Hirens Boot CD but nobody can do what I want to do.
<oxymoron> bazhang: I wish to do whatever it takes to restore Windows somehow.
<oxymoron> Grub works
<bazhang> oxymoron, did you update grub?
<moetunes> but no windows mentioned in grub?
<oxymoron> I can select WIndows 7 in grub, but when select I only get GRUB and a blinking "_"
<oxymoron> bazhang: Yes of course I updated grub
<bazhang> os prober perhaps
<moetunes> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<oxymoron> bazhang: Os-prober already done that too, no change
<bazhang> does sudo fdisk -l show it
<oxymoron> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/C5pxqKZq
<oxymoron> bazhang: Its the sdc1 one thats Windows
<oxymoron> bazhang: Then something happened with sdb1 when resizing it and then canceled process in Kpartitionmanager .... it says its unformatted but type is somekind of RAW NTFS
 * oxymoron doesnt understand why partition tables should be so hard to edit ...
<oxymoron> bazhang: SO yes fdisk shows them all
<bazhang> oxymoron, tried booting with a livecd/gparted livecd and see what that says?
<Ites> what is the commend to delete a torrent from rtorrent ?
<bazhang> I would suspect rtorrent has a help file or such
<oxymoron> bazhang: Hmm interesting, maybe gaprted livecd could work somehow. But I think somekind of NTFS livecd would work best, some Acronis Disk Manager, but I am not sure I have it.
<moetunes> Ites: ctrl+d
<bazhang> gparted livecd is only 60MB
<oxymoron> bazhang: Space is not a issue ;) Do you think I can place it parallell to Kubuntu LiveCD on my USB stick?
<oxymoron> bazhang: Or will it be a conflict?
<Ites> thanks
<moetunes> np
<oxymoron> Then USB stick is faster to live cd boot from than DVD/CD, corret? :)
 * oxymoron thinks its funny he got into all this only because KPartitionManager said partition on sdb1 is out of bounds, more cylinders than available ...
<oxymoron> Everything worked in his system and sdb1 was mountable
<oxymoron> Recommendations on applications and live cds, more than Hirens Boot CD, Windows Recovery CD, Gparted, Linux and so on?
<oxymoron> "Search engine overloaded, please try again in a few seconds " lol
<oxymoron> Yippie Ki Yay ... Acronis Disk Directory Suite isnt compatible with Windows 7
<oxymoron> In Kpartitionmanager: Unknown disk label? what
<moetunes> there's been a few mentions in here of kpartitionmanager not playing nice - care to install gparted?
<oxymoron> moetunes: Gparted says the same thing ...
<moetunes> says something about the disk label then doesn't it
<oxymoron> moetunes: Gparted also says unknown disk label and says the partition is unallocated but its NOT. Other NTFS applications in WIndows found it, but they cannot convert it into regular NTFS again :(
<oxymoron> If everything is alright in partitions tables, then partition managers is alright, but if something is wrong they doesnt work at all. It is when its fucked up when you ACTUALLY neeed the partition manager not when it works :D
<moetunes> oxymoron: naturally ms tools for there own fs will be better but if they can't do anything with it...
<tsimpson> oxymoron: I know you know better
<moetunes> oxymoron: tried fixmbr?
<oxymoron> moetunes: It can do some things, but my opiotns are limited in dos environment ... I need to boot from Windows, but then GRUB cannot bootload into Windows 7 lolllllll
<oxymoron> moetunes: fixmbr from where?
<moetunes> !fixmbr
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<oxymoron> tsimpson: Sorry :P
<oxymoron> moetunes: I dont want to restore grub, grub works
<moetunes> oxymoron: I would go to ##windows and find out how to get the windows bootloader back then reinstall grub once windows boots
<oxymoron> moetunes: In #grub they said Windows 7 MBR is overwritten by grub ... and thats why it cannot boot, but how da heck should I fix that? :S
<moetunes> oxymoron: 'cause the filesystem isn't right from what you've said
<moetunes> oxtmin ##windows they will know how to restore the windows bootloader
<oxymoron> moetunes: I have tried to get Windows bootloader back with WIndows Recovery CD but it doesnt find WIndows, hahahaha :D
<moetunes> i would do that first
<moetunes> oxymoron: then how could you boot it?
<oxymoron> Alright, I try Windows but probably would go berserk in there :D
<oxymoron> moetunes: I dont know really, before I could boot Windows7 but now I cant. If nothing works I will reinstall clean installation ;)
<moetunes> oxymoron: you mentioned stopping a resize in the partition manager?
<oxymoron> moetunes: Not a resize, moving actually.
<moetunes> k
<oxymoron> moetunes: But that was on another drive, not where Windows is isntalled.
<oxymoron> moetunes: Its two isolated problems I have, nonbootable Windows on sdc drive and screwed up sdb partition
<moetunes> oxymoron: you wouldn't be getting this frustrated if something major isn't borked mate
<oxymoron> moetunes: How do you mean?
<moetunes> oxymoron: the rescue cd can't find windows and grub can't find windows so something major is wrong - and with stopping the move...
<oxymoron> moetunes: Actually I think this is kind of "fun". If nothing works I just do clean install, but I would like to fix it without cleanup as I always do in the end anyway xD
<edi_99> Hi guys. How do I check if I have my graphics card drivers installed? Thanks.
<oxymoron> moetunes: Yes, something is wrong yes ... But the disks is found and the partiions as well. Now I think I freaked up MBR on Windows more when fixing with fdisk utlities ....
<moetunes> oxymoron: from what you said it is a short stick you're using to push things uphill :]
<moetunes> edi_99: read the log - /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<moetunes> :]
<oxymoron> moetunes: Hehe :P I cant understand why the partition managers cannot do anything. There is data there and should/could be converted to regulat NTFS even if its moved and converted to some kind of RAW NTFS data.
<oxymoron> moetunes: Regarding Windows I need Windows to fix Windows xD Moment22 :D
<oxymoron> Its so ironic, Linux cannot fix Windows and Windows cannot fix Linux :D
<moetunes> oxymoron: it is not something I'm too familiar with but isn't raw ntfs unformatted?
<oxymoron> moetunes: Yes it says its unformatted ... thats because I cancelled in move process because it went wrong and partition manager frooze when pressed cancel xD
<oxymoron> Its not very fun knowing I have 500 GB data in there ...
<moetunes> oxymoron: so it won't have data there right?
<oxymoron> I have backed up the most important data (Photos)
<oxymoron> moetunes: It moved the data and then tonight I moved the data with Acronis Disk Director Suite to the beginning.
<moetunes> so no windows os to boot
<oxymoron> moetunes: I think the smartest thing todo right now is to do a clean Windows install, I will not loose anything important anyway on WIndows if clean isntall it.
<oxymoron> moetunes: Then INSIDE windows I can install proper applications todo more magic that I cannot do in recovery mode
<moetunes> oxymoron: would be quicker
<oxymoron> moetunes: Yes, it always point to clean install ... sometimes youre lucky fix it but mostly you just screw up more things when trying to fix the real problem :D
<Gamarok___> hey guys
<oxymoron> moetunes: Like upgrading from Karmic => Lucid is worse than just do a clean install of Lucid over Karmic.
<moetunes> oxymoron: it's called digging the hole deeper
<oxymoron> moetunes: Hopefully Kubuntu devs will fix it in the future so its forward compatible with itself ... lol
<oxymoron> moetunes: Not sure, but I think its the settings in old apps and libraries isnt compatible with the new settings in the new apps (I mean settings in ~ folder)
 * oxymoron would like to have some sort of "restore to factory settings" button in Linux :D
<oxymoron> And then change which things I want to factory reset
 * oxymoron doesnt look forward to burn Windows 7 and install it again ... he hate the screen after loading Windows files, nothing happens in several minutes, just that ugly blue background with the ugly bird :D
<oxymoron> If he start to hate all OS so much he maybe get so much energy that he programming hes own freaking OS from scratch in rocket speed :P
<moetunes> heh
<oxymoron> moetunes: I mean how hard can it be, Bill Gates, Linus Torvalds and those guys could do it, why cant I?
<oxymoron> Just odnt know, fixing BIOS => MBR => kernel => desktop => awesomeness ...
<oxymoron> Its like million programming lines, probably a lot more :P
<oxymoron> Hopefully its possible to go around BIOS and bootload directly from the motherboard signal when press on button :P
<oxymoron> moetunes: Hahahahaha damn it, Windows 7 ISO file is on sdb1 ... need to download it again before bruning it lol :D
<oxymoron> moetunes: Lucky its 10 MB/s download speed then ...
<moetunes> oxymoron: you know what gets said about backups... :]
<oxymoron> moetunes: Yeah, that nobody backups ...
<moetunes> hehe
<oxymoron> moetunes: Companies with big servers does ... regular users doesnt and hopefully never need. Only things I backup is my programming files, the only important things really.
<oxymoron> moetunes: But I think I might buy 2x1 TB drive soon for RAID and backup :P Not sure about 80 GB SSD for 250$ though, its not priceworthy
<oxymoron> moetunes: Maybe its also time to burn All Macgyver and Prison Break seasons on DVD and store them somewhere else then on my driver ...
<oxymoron> moetunes: But I havent seen a big Macgyver SuperBox anywhere here in Sweden, I would maybe buy it if its priceworthy enough.
<oxymoron> moetunes: WOW I found IT all 139 episodes in one single box <3
<oxymoron> moetunes: Only 179.207 USD ... xD
<moetunes> oxymoron: I use an old pent3 for a backup system 'cause you never know when thens will go wrong - and I've just started burning to cd as well
<oxymoron> moetunes: Whats pent3? :P What if the computer burn up, the backups was unneccesary? :D
<oxymoron> moetunes: Btw, does Kubuntu warn me when one drive is going uhm unuseful? :P
<moetunes> oxymoron: pent3 = pentium 3 - and now I'm burning disks and storing them elsewhere
<moetunes> oxymoron: there are smarttools for doing that - kubuntu doesn't on it's own afaik
<oxymoron> moetunes: Ah, silly me should have guessed that you ment pentium :P I wonder if its "good" doing backups on Blueray discs, like 300 GB discs? :P
<moetunes> oxymoron: they will be able to be used on the future default drives I expect
<moetunes> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-3ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 323 kB, installed size 804 kB
<serbian> just wondering is it possible to change your bios and i know how ridiculous this sound and i should'nt be asking this on the kubuntu support channel but is it possible
<oxymoron> serbian: Depends what you mean with change BIOS?
<oxymoron> moetunes: Its a lot of DVDs to backup my computer if I say so. I have backed up many things to our NAS Server at home
<serbian> well my bios does'nt allow me to select which gpu i want to use but my friend who has a acer is capable of doing it so can you replace your bios
<serbian> anyway cya guys later
<oxymoron> moetunes: Btw, do you know how to speed up transfer speed to NetGear NAS?
<markit> hi, dansguardian package has not upstart script, it relies upon the old mechanism and stops correct shutdown as far as i can understand
<markit> any idea about how make it work in a sane way?
<moetunes> oxymoron: no not something I use here :]
<oxymoron> moetunes: 250 kb/s is a little bit slow on a gigabit network I guess ...
<moetunes> way slow
<oxymoron> moetunes: At least 50 MB/s should be possible
<oxymoron> moetunes: On other hand the NAS is working in RAID mode ...
<moetunes> oxymoron: afaik if it is writing to 2 disks the network speed would only be limited by the disk write speed x2
<oxymoron> moetunes: Yeah, so its slow anyway. I heard it was problems with firmware long time ago, many people get slow transfer rate on that NAS.
<error> hi all. plz tell me how to install ubuntu-one client for kubuntu?
<oxymoron> moetunes: Then its on Samba protocol, does that matter a lot?
<moetunes> oxymoron: I have no windows in my home :] - so i don't know samba at all
<moetunes> !ubuntuone | error
<ubottu> error: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<error> thank you
<moetunes> np :]
<oxymoron> moetunes: I think samba could slow down a little
<moetunes> oxymoron: I have heard it is chatty on the network - that could slow it up some
<moetunes> oxymoron: it is prob firmware/hardware on the nas if it isn't newish
<oxymoron> moetunes: I am downloading raidar and radiator now to test upgrade it and see if any difference :)
<moetunes> luck :]
<oxymoron> moetunes: lol on this: http://pastebin.com/J1xZRPet
<oxymoron> moetunes: Sorry this http://pastebin.com/96MKBFap
<moetunes> oxymoron: like an os with your browsers :[
<moetunes> oops :]
<oxymoron> moetunes: /usr/bin/firefox exist but it doesnt find it and I cant understand why it need it anyway to install the freaking NAS GUI :D
<oxymoron> moetunes: I guess I have to edit the *.sh file manually ...
<amichair_> can kubuntu completely hibernate a netbook? I can get it to partially hibernate, but eventually the battery dies within a day (in windows hibernation there is no problem)
<oxymoron> moetunes: Yay, Kate cannot open the *.sh file, freezes ...
<moetunes> oxymoron: try after doing   chmod -x   the sh file
<oxymoron> moetunes: Already done that.
<moetunes> k
<oxymoron> moetunes: Weird sudo bash ./*.sh works
<Benkinooby> hi, can some1 tell me, why ksysguard and gkrellm are showing me around 10% mem-usage, while my dock (right border) is showing me 35%? also htop writes 192/2004MB (wich is around 10%) but indicates around 30% with the memorybar... http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/8263/loaddifference.jpg
<oxymoron> moetunes: I guess I have to install raidar in Windows as well then
<oxymoron> moetunes: Oh and btw, do you know if its possible to make unrar/ark using the option -kb by default always when extractin archives?
<moetunes> oxymoron: that's a bummer
<Unibozu> Benkinooby: i think that your dock use the whole memory used (with the cached memory), instead of htop wich show you the real memory used
<moetunes> oxymoron: maybe an alias in .bashrc?
<Benkinooby> Unibozu: the cached memory = swap?
<Unibozu> as i know, cached memory is some memory that stay after you close your app. This can speedup your next app launching
<Unibozu> but this fragments can be overwriten if you need more memory
<oxymoron> moetunes: I got it working with "sudo bash ./RAIDar_Linux_4_1_6.sh -c" in console mode ...
<Benkinooby> Unibozu: ure right, i changed the indication of my meroy to text instead of bar and see: 216M used, 53M buffered, 480M cached
<Unibozu> the swap is used if you dont have enought memory for your running app. So the system will use this space
<Unibozu> ;)
<oxymoron> moetunes: Damn it, password protected and dont remember password
<Benkinooby> Unibozu: so di i need to care about cached memory? will it influnece my memory/system in a negive way?
<Unibozu> Kubuntu loves cached memory. I have always 4Go memory used, with sometimes 2.5Go cached
<Benkinooby> Go?
<Benkinooby> gigabyte?
<Unibozu> no. This memory is only to speedup app launching. If your running app need more memory, the system will automatically delete some cached memory
<Unibozu> yes
<Benkinooby> ah ok... i was ust wondering that my system needs abotu 30% memory while running fluxbox... :P
<Benkinooby> ok thanks :D... no i can keep on working on my syste in peace :D
<Unibozu> ;)
<moetunes> oxymoron: not having much luck lately mate :[
<Benkinooby> no -> now
<oxymoron> moetunes: No not really ...
<Benkinooby> exit
<Benkinooby> quit
<Benkinooby> :P
<Benkinooby> too much sued to xterm :D
<Benkinooby> used
<moetunes> heh
<oxymoron> moetunes: Parents should never password protect things, if password then children should to lock them out.
<moetunes> hehe - but if they don't and yhe kids find the option...
<moetunes> s/yhe/the
<oxymoron> moetunes: .... Parent always forget their pass, kids dont. At least I never forget my passwords, even if theyre like 30 characters long.
<amichair_> is the netbook menu configurable?
<amichair_> (yet?)
<moetunes> oxymoron: would a hard reset of the nas help go back to gefaults?
<oxymoron> moetunes: I saw parent control app on ubuntu before, hahaha I laughed my ass off :D
<moetunes> heh
<oxymoron> moetunes: Yes hard reset possible but would like to not restart it.
<moetunes> k :]
<oxymoron> moetunes: Damn it and my dad doesnt answer in phone either ... this isnt my day :D
<oxymoron> moetunes: I also got CRC extract error on Windows 7 ... so "unrar e -kb package.rar" ... and now finally I can burn it. Hopefully I dont install a clean copy on wrong partition :D
<moetunes> oxymoron: might be time to walk away and do something else for a while :]
<oxymoron> moetunes: Weird that I aint pissed off yet I must say, I am really calm :D I guess I trained my self-control well :P
<moetunes> heh :]
<oxymoron> moetunes: The problems wont disappear anyway ...
<moetunes> oxymoron: nope they'll still be there
<oxymoron> moetunes: I havent done anything wrong, the problem is (Sorry eveyrone) crappy programmers
<ForgeAus> hmmm why do kdelibs4c2a and kdelibs4c2a-kde3 clash? :(
<oxymoron> moetunes: The only bad move I did was resizing the sdb1 partition and press cancel because someway it didnt only resize, it was moving it first and that would have take forever.
<moetunes> oxymoron: stoping that sort of thing is rarely good
<oxymoron> moetunes: The reason I was resizing it was because the cylinders was out of bounds, that wasnt my fault.
<moetunes> no
<oxymoron> moetunes: Well rather stop it than wait for 500 GB moving to the left a little bit on the hdd.
<moetunes> for sure
<bazhang> you should not interrupt such actions
<oxymoron> moetunes: I thought on cancel it would rollback, but appararently programmers isnt that skilled doing transaction mode on partitionmanagers with commit and rollback options ...
<bazhang> nothing to do with programmers
<oxymoron> bazhang: Well, if not I shouldnt be able to do such action? :P
<oxymoron> bazhang: Programmers should limit to lock the cancel button then
<bazhang> trying things you aren't overly familiar with, then cancelling them out is not optimal
<oxymoron> In other partition managers if you press cancel nothing happens or you gett rollbacl
<oxymoron> *get rollback
<oxymoron> bazhang: I am familiar with it, not familiar with this things
<oxymoron> bazhang: Sorry my gf called me so I typed wrong in my unfocus ... I meant that I am familiar with this kind of things, but I thought Linux were able to paus and rollback things or at least not crash when press cancel ...
<markit> I've no audio board. I can't shutdown properly until I kill kmix! Any idea?
<markit> (if I try to remove kmix package, it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop as well)
<oxymoron> bazhang: Its weird all partition managers I have been using today (around 10 different ones), all of them show different things xD
<oxymoron> bazhang: The only one that find my partition correctly is Acronis
<oxymoron> bazhang: Acronis cant convert it into true NTFS in recovery mode though, need to be done inside Windows ... which take me to my Windows problem :D
<moetunes> markit: tried   killall -v kmix   ?
 * oxymoron is gone for awhile installing crappy Windows ... cya all and thanks moetunes, bazhang abd everyone else for your patience, help and listen to my "bullshit" in this channel! :D
<markit> moetunes: works fine, and is why I know that after that shutdown works perfectly
<markit> but can't tell the teacher of the school to do it everytime he has to turn it off
<markit> moetunes: so I need kmix not to start at the first place
<moetunes> markit: I'm not sure where kmix starts from but you could add killall kmix to autostarted apps
<markit> moetunes: thanks, but I would like it not to damage my shutdown, or not to start at all
<markit> I'm hunting the cause of the shutdown problem since 3 days
<markit> has been just luck I've at least figure out what's wrong
<markit> wondering if there is a log somewhere about the shutdown process
<invzim> Help, upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04, now X won't login. At KDM, when I type user/pass screen blinks and returns to KDM. X log tells me driver problem, savage driver, some problem with framemapping range. Tried changing to vesa failsafe, or any other driver, and then KDM doesnt start, X just hangs forever. Any fix anyone?
<markit> invzim: mmm I've no idea. Maybe have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<invzim> I did
<markit> or add a different user and try to login with it, if happens after login
<invzim> i said, some driver problem
<effie_jayx> hello all, I am having issue with knetworkmanager, it says "Network management disabled"
<effie_jayx> I see that my computer is not asking me for my password for kdewallet
<effie_jayx> and I am thinking that might be it
<effie_jayx> I do not know if I should add the interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces or if it is done by knetworkmanagement
<legodude> hi, how do I change the default kernel? I just installed preempt and it keeps defaulting to -generic
<invzim> Help, upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04, now X won't login. At KDM, when I type user/pass screen blinks and returns to KDM. X log tells me driver problem, savage driver, some problem with framemapping range. Tried changing to vesa failsafe, or any other driver, and then KDM doesnt start, X just hangs forever. Any fix anyone?
<neo_> you may check your sources and reinstall kde?
<markit> internet: a 10.04 live cd works?
<markit> sorry
<oxymoron> Hmm VirtualBox ... why havent I or anybody else tipped me of that? :D
<markit> invzim has gone, and autocompletion went to "internet" nik
<janis> hello
<markit> any tip about how to prevent kmix to run? is kde insides a secret or am I googling wrong?
<markit> lot of outdated or confused or not working tips around
<markit> should be a simple mechanism somewhere
<adrin> am a newbie in kubuntu..
<harjot> markit:
<harjot> markit: are you trying to disable kmix?
<harjot> anybody know how to scan over network?
<markit> harjot: if kmix is running, shutdown hangs, so I have to kill it manually each time... prefer not having it started at all
<harjot> ok
<harjot> markit: it shouldnt hang
<harjot> markit: are you on kde3 or kde4?
<markit> harjot: kde 4.4.3 kubuntu 10.04
<harjot> ok
<ForgeAus> should kdelibs4c2a be incompatible with kdelibs4c2a-kde3?
<markit> is the ltsp server of the school, I'm despereate :(
<harjot> markit: you could have a little autorun thing that starts when you login, and it kills kmix
<markit> is really a war against the wind... ton of time wasted in trying to set things up globally, and now this problem
<markit> harjot: possible that you can't decide what autoruns or not?
<harjot> markit: yes
<harjot> markit: there is a gui for that let me find it
<harjot> open kcontrol
<harjot> run kcontrol
<markit> I've no sound board, but kmix starts, funny no?
<harjot> yup
<harjot> weird
<harjot> but i dont think it bothers to detect, it just starts up
<markit> harjot: ok, kcontrol (Iì've the italian version, so I have to remap what you say)
<harjot> ok
<harjot> let me see if there is a runlevel thing for it
<markit> thanks
<markit> but what I'm sad for is all this "hunting and guessing" for basic functionality and setup
<markit> it's eating hours and hours of my time
<harjot> actually, have you tried closing kmix, setting the login manager to continue previous session and then log out and in?
<markit> harjot: I've 100 users, I need a global solution
<harjot> Hmmm
<harjot> That would be what i did, but you could just create a kill script
<markit> removing the package tells that there are dependencies with the desktop, and want to remove the desktop
<markit> harjot: because it's an hack, and sooner or later you will pay for it
<markit> and I hardly belive that I'm hostage of KDE
<harjot> Ha, ok i will look for a more global solution
<harjot> just a sec
<markit> I've the bad feeling that desktop development has forgot that we are on a multiuser system
<markit> so you can't have configuration be able to be made only at user level
<markit> harjot: thanks a lot, I'm so tired and hungry that I can't find/fight anymore
<markit> maybe I've to manually remove /usr/share/autostart/kmix_autostart.desktop
<harjot> Yes\
<harjot> That looks like it
<harjot> That prob will work
<harjot> Try it and let me know
<markit> so for each feature is a matter of diggin for hours and guess what to do and do it manually
<markit> and once I will plug a sound card in that server, I'm doomed with kmix, except if I copy that file somewhere and remember to restore it
<markit> ok, moved the file in /root, and rebooting
<markit> still running :(
<markit> restore_kmix_volumes.desktop:Exec=kmixctrl --restore
<markit> maybe I have to modify those files also
<markit> seems a nightmare to me
<markit> btw, reboot works fine, is shutdown that hangs
<markit> and only with the new video card
<markit> and seems not to hang if I reinstall it partially
<markit> so I'm in a really confused and impossible to debug condition
<markit> shutdown process seems to produce no logs, maybe log daemon is killed first
<invzim> After horrible upgrade from karmic to lucid, I find a weird workaround. KDM screen used to blink when I logged in and a fatal X server was logged. So I stopped kdm, rmmod savage (video driver), modprobe savagefb, and type startx from the console instead of going to kdm. And now I am running here! What is going on? How can I make it work the right way?
<markit> seems kdeinit4 is who runs kmix
<harjot> markit: IM on kde3 so i wouldnt really know
<markit> harjot: lol, thanks anyway
<harjot> np
<harjot> markit: so did you remove the file in /usr/share/autostart?
<harjot> Because apparently thats where it is
<markit> yes, I did
<harjot> Did it work?
<markit> not at all
<harjot> Does kmix still launch?
<markit> kmix runs (ps -A | grep kmix)
<markit> ps ax | grep kmix shows is run by kdeinit4
<harjot> Yes that is true
<harjot> Kdeinit4 does run it
<markit> I'll try to remove kmix program entirely then
<harjot> wont that remove the desktop
<markit> harjot: I'm really too tired and depressed
<markit> I also fought with my children and wife because I needed silence
<harjot> Oh
<markit> but is sunday, and I'm still wasing my life and time with those crap
<harjot> Try and find out if there are any parameters that allow you to force an uninstall
<harjot> Ignoring all dependants
<markit> harjot: do you really think is sane have to act this way just to prevent a program to run?
<harjot> Its far fetched
<markit> I hated M$os because I felt be subjugated by what they want me to do
<harjot> What?
<markit> like when you buy a laptop and is full of useless programs that popup everytime
<markit> phone, hold on
<harjot> ok
<leonet> Hola usuarios de kubuntu
<harjot> markit: try doing a 'locate kmix' and it will find any kmix files
<leonet> un saludo muy especial por su buen gusto
<leonet> acabo de instalar kubuntu 10
<markit> harjot: funny, I've moved /usr/bin kmix in /root, but still runs !!!
<markit> is a sort of hilander...
<harjot> theres one called kmixctrl
<p18> nn
<harjot> markit: do the locate thing]
<harjot> markit: locate kmix
<markit> I've done
<leonet> y tengo un pequeño problema con el arroba de mi teclado
<leonet> funciona en open office
<markit> but find  / -iname kmix -type f -> /root/kmix
<leonet> pero no en lkos formularios web
<markit> maybe I've to move somewhere else
<leonet> inluso en este programa @
<harjot> why is it in root?
<harjot> !it|leonet
<ubottu> leonet: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<leonet> español...spanish
<markit> still running
<markit> harjot: I've moved it there from /usr/sbin
<markit> harjot: leonet is spanish, not italian
<harjot> sorry
<leonet> yes
<markit> sorry, some mental lag ;)
<harjot> whats the spanish one?
<markit> maybe #ubuntu-es
<markit> if existst
<harjot> ye
<wa1hco> Problem with kwallet on ubuntu Lucid, it runs but doesn't put up a display.  Any ideas?
<harjot> I need to got for a while, market, 5 mins
<markit> btw, can't undestand the kmix process what program is it
<leonet> uso kubuntu in spanish
<markit> 1391 ?        Sl     0:00 kdeinit4: kmix [kdeinit] -session 1013ee0ebd8000127462037400000019380005_1274620396_106071
<leonet> podrian poner el link para canal irc spanish
<leonet> mi teclado no me pone el numeral
<leonet> tks
<markit> leonet: no habla spanish qui
<markit> io son italiano
<aar>  Hi, I'm using kde4 on Ubuntu 10.04. I've noticed the trash icon shows the number of files in the bin, but is there any waw of getting it to display the memory these files take up (e.g. in mb)?
<leonet>  #kubuntu-es
<wa1hco> Anyone know about kwallet problem?
<ForgeAus> I call kwallet an annoyance but I havn't had it be a problem as yet
<wa1hco> kwallet has my passwords and since upgrading to Lucid, it shows in ps but doesn't display
<ForgeAus> its generally in the system tray... hmm...
<ForgeAus> also it has system settings (in th advaned tab)
<wa1hco> ForgeAus: What advanced tab are you referring to?
<Scunizi> Tried to reboot after doing the upgrade and the system says cannot start ksmserver.. how do I fix that?  Tried running update, upgrade, dis-upgrade from cli already with no effect
<invzim> Having the weirdest problem. I've upgraded my distro, and now when KDM starts, after I log in, screen blinks and returns to KDM. X log says fatal error, some framemapping range problem with savage driver. However, if I stop X, rmmod savage, modprobe savagefb and startx (instead of kdm), X runs ok... But I tried putting savagefb on xorg.conf, but it doesn't know the module. Any ideas?
<wa1hco> Kwallet problem work around:  /Applications/System Tools/ pulldown wants to start it with "kwalletmanager %u".  But when started at the command line with "kwalletmanager kdewallet Personal" (for the two .kwl files), it puts up the displays.  I moved the passwords over to seahorse for backup.  When closing the displays, it doesn't leave anything visble in the toolbar.
<harjot> markit: are you still there?
<markit> harjot: yes, I've got help from #kde
<markit> seems is a module
<harjot> ok
<harjot> Really?
<markit> you have to remove kmix_autostart.desktop but will work only for new sessions
<markit> since kde saves session, it runs again, so you have to act at sessions also
<markit> not figured out how to do
<markit> but now I'm trying the second install
<markit> there kmix does not prevent correct shutdown, so is the interaction with something else
<markit> maybe is easier fix that "something else"
<harjot> jjuusstt  aa  sseecc  mmyy  kkeeyybbooaarrdd
<markit> in any case, I'm really tired
<harjot> ttrryy  uunnllooaaddiinngg  aallssaa
<harjot> ii  nneeeeedd  ttoo  rreessttaarrtt
<markit> kmix problems? ;P
<harjot> markit: did you try unloading alsa?
<markit> harjot: no, I take note of this tip also, thanks
<harjot> try unloading it then shutting down
<harjot> markit: it might work
<BluesKaj> markit,    got pulseaudio ?
<markit> BluesKaj: ? hte trouble is never run kmix :)
<BluesKaj> markit, you mean you hadn't configured kmix or alsa ctrls ?
<markit> BluesKaj: I mean that kmix prevents shutdown to work fine, so I have it not to start
<markit> but seems a overcomplicated goad il kde world
<markit> but don't think about it, I'm trying a different route right now
<harjot> i read about it in kde
<tdn> How do I make a script run every time a certain usb storage device or SD-card is inserted? (like for automatic copying of images from digital camera)
<BluesKaj> tdn, you shouldn't need a script to run. The usb or sdcard should be auto detected and show up in the panel as a detected device, or in dolphin 'places'
<ybit> any ideas why the comp is slow?
<neo_> ubuntu german
<ybit> i recently upgraded to the latest ubuntu release and the computer is running slower now
<ybit> i was trying to record some cool stuff from my webcam and the comp couldn't keep up
<BluesKaj> ybit, check your system monitor to see what is using up your cpu
<ybit> BluesKaj: i have, there's really nothing there
<ybit> i wonder if its because i only have 2gb of hdd space left
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's probly it...doh!
<BluesKaj> how large is the hdd?
<froglet> I have a laptop with 64 bit Intel CPU, is there an ISO for Intel or should I use the one for 64 bit AMD?
<ybit> BluesKaj: 160gb
<ybit> this particular partition is 80gb
<BluesKaj> ybit, too much data, 78G on an 80G hdd will make it slow for sure
<BluesKaj> ybit, and how much memory , especially if the 2G is aswap file ?
<ybit> BluesKaj: i have 2gb of ram
<ybit> dunno how much swap i have
<ybit> not sure how ubuntu defaults for this
<BluesKaj> ybit, when you partition a drive linux aleays make a swap 1.5X your installed RAM
<BluesKaj> err always
<ybit> i have 11gb of space left and it still can't process video from the webcam like it did once
<ybit> i'm going to try gnome just to see...
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: May I ask you, do you know if VirtualBox is able to access harddrives in partition managers?
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, yeah I think so but you'd probly only have read access, no write acces
<oxymoron> Then I wonder, how to do use the NFS protocol instead of Smaba in Linux?
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: How?
<BluesKaj> depends on the OS in VB
<ybit> yar, slow in gnome as well
<ybit> slow == unable to record
<ybit> would try xmonad, but i don't know why it's not loading...
 * ybit tries awesome
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Windows 7?
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, ahh, windows 7 doesn't see linux partitions afaik
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: Well that doesnt matter, I only need NTFS ones
<BluesKaj> I have W& partition on this laptop and it doesn't see the ext4
<BluesKaj> W7
<txwikinger> oxymoron: pcnfs
<oxymoron> txwikinger: The package pcnfs?
<txwikinger> yes
<oxymoron> txwikinger: Not found?
<txwikinger> With that you can mount nfs exports in linux into windows
<ybit> hrm, i'm actually able to play the video within awesome, but the video is highly choppy, just like cheese showed it as being recorded
<txwikinger> it is a windows package
<ybit> it records just like it did in gnome and kde though
<BluesKaj> BBL ..
<markit> how things are becoming overcomplicated :( new grub, can't understand easely the boot choices I will have
<markit> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet nosplash"
<markit> update-grub
<markit> but when I shutdown, I still have the spalsh screen, any idea?
<oxymoron> txwikinger: LOL, I dont use Windows
<oxymoron> txwikinger: NFS in Kubuntu please
<txwikinger> [12:24:51] <oxymoron> BluesKaj: Windows 7?
<obreiro> hello to everybody. I need a kde expert xD
<oxymoron> txwikinger: LOL, that was another questionn regarding VirtualBox xD
<obreiro> I have automatic login with kdm
<txwikinger> Ah
<obreiro> but each time I login, kdeinit prompt to kdesudo
<obreiro> asking me the pass
<txwikinger> what is your question about nfs with kubuntu?
<obreiro> I don't know who launch this kdesudo
<oxymoron> txwikinger: How to access NFS units from Kubuntu on the network?
<obreiro> I havn't programs in ~/.kde/Autostart
<txwikinger> obreiro: what apps are automatically launched?
<iconmefisto> markit: the settings are for booting, not shutdown. next time you boot, the splash should be gone on boot and shutdown
<obreiro>  txwikinger none
<txwikinger> even not because they ran when you logged out?
<obreiro> some days ago I deleted a sound card of the configuration. maybe this the cause?
<obreiro>  txwikinger I don't understand
<markit> iconmefisto: I've rebooted multiple times since I changed the config :(
<txwikinger> oxymoron: mount -t nfs <nfs-drive>
<obreiro> i think not
<oxymoron> txwikinger: How do I know the nfs-drive then? :S
<iconmefisto> markit: and you still see the boot splash?
<txwikinger> oxymoron: it is in the export file
<markit> yes, that's the ugly problem
<markit> in a different system, nospash and force=apcwuatever worked
<iconmefisto> markit: try removing it altogether, instead of "nosplash"
<markit> maybe I mistyped the nosplash, but I dubt
<oxymoron> txwikinger: Wheres the export files then?
<txwikinger> oxymoron: /etc/export
<oxymoron> txwikinger: How to add a entry there? I want to access my NAS server
<txwikinger> !nfs | oxymoron
<ubottu> oxymoron: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<markit> iconmefisto: ok, no more spash, thanks
<iconmefisto> markit: oh, you mean that worked? I thought removing splash was equivalent to nosplash
<iconmefisto> must have changed recently
<markit> really recently
<markit> I'm starting to hate FOSS a little
<markit> btw, I've a ltsp server that does not shutdown anymore, I've reinstalled a basic system (without ltsp, squid, dansguardian, etc) and testing
<markit> seems that installing digikam or scribus-ng is the cause
<markit> or you can kill kmix instead
<oxymoron> txwikinger: Thanks, now it works :)
<markit> really trouble problem :(
<txwikinger> markit: #ubuntu-server
<markit> txwikinger: do you think? this test machine has kubuntu desktop, no audio board, and the problem I'm describing
<txwikinger> markit: why do you have client apps on a server?
<markit> you can a) install those programs and then kill kmix every time, b) not install those programs
<markit> txwikinger: don't try to solve the problem with questions about the implementation decision
<markit> you will not fix bugs this way :)
<txwikinger> markit: Well..I cannot solve something which I don't no the reasons for a non-default configuration
<markit> txwikinger: so you could ask "why install scribus-ng?" or "why kde"?
<txwikinger> markit: if you want help, you maybe should have some respect.. Otherwise people who are volunteers have no interest in helping you
<markit> txwikinger: I don't want fight, but don't understand why if someone says that thing A is broken, very often receive the answer "why not use B?" or "why A?"
<markit> just a matter of curiosity
<markit> because this way you have to spend some hours explaining people why you are donig what you are doing
<markit> and at the end, once you have convinced them
<markit> you get a "I don't know" :)
<markit> sorry if I sounded harsh, not my intention
<txwikinger> markit: because it can be at least or workaroudn to use something different, or you try to understand more what the issue is
<markit> (btw, I'm working at the other pc at teh same time)
<txwikinger> At lot of people ask questions here that try to do something that is not possible in this way
<markit> txwikinger: ok, belive me, installing those two programs should be possible in a simple plain desktop installation :)
<markit> mmm installing digikam and scribus-nd, triggers the problem, removing digikam does not solve, seems is scribus, so strange, let's remove it as well
<txwikinger> sure.. but you were talking ltsp..Do you mean the server itself, or a client running on the ltsp?
<markit> txwikinger: oh, I've very sorry, I created confusion, I cleared it probably but sure you did not noticed
<markit> since ltsp is more "attracting" in bug huntnig
<markit> I have the problem in the ltsp server of the school
<markit> but since I've 2 hd
<markit> I removed the ltsp one
<markit> formatted the second one and put as sda1
<markit> sda
<markit> and reinstalled kubuntu 10.04 from scratch
<markit> as simple desktop installation
<markit> without issues
<markit> the I reinstalled the "desktop" applications I have in ltsp server
<markit> until I triggered the same problem
<markit> txwikinger: the funny and ugly thing is that you have multiple way to temporaney solve the problem
<markit> i.e. use the on board video instead of a radeon 4550
<txwikinger> well. most problems can be solvedindifferent ways
<markit> or kill kmix before shutdown
<markit> or, let's see, don't install scribus-nd
<jussi> markit: Have you filed a bug for this?
<markit> or shutdown before login
<markit> jussi: I've no idea about what is really happening!
<jussi> markit: just describe what you can see.
<jussi> at least then people with the correct expertise can look and get it fixed/ask questions of you
<markit> jussi: a bug is a reproducible way of have a misbehaviour, not some sensations :)
<oxymoron> jussi: TO store data, ext3 and ext4, which one is best/stable/efficient?
<markit> jussi: yes, sure, but not until I've reached my limits
<jussi> oxymoron: Ive absolutely no idea
<markit> urgh, removing scribus-ng did not fix
<markit> seems something random
<markit> Init: disconnected from system bus
<markit> and nothing more :(
<markit> reboot works instead
<markit> plain installation worked, then I installed some programs, did not anymore. I aptitude purged, but does not fix
<markit> really weird
<tdn> How do I make a script run every time a certain usb storage device or SD-card is inserted? (like for automatic copying of images from digital camera)
<txwikinger> tdn: You could trigger it of an upstart event
<markit> desperate situation :(
<markit> it's since 11am that I'm trying to fix
<vince> WHat are you trying to fix ?
<markit> vince: if I shut down (removing splash to see the writing) I have
<markit> Init: disconnected from system bus
<markit> and system does not stop
<markit> reboot works
<markit> if I kill kmix before shutdown works
<markit> before I installed some program everything worked
<vince> that's odd
<markit> (but purging them did not fixed)
<markit> and using the onboard (indecent) video board seems to work also
<vince> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/418560
<markit> ok, so my only hope now is use the "kmix" thing and try not to have it loaded
<markit> vince: I've tried all the kernels, old and new (2.6.34), but same problem
<vince> do you need kmix ?
<markit> vince: no, but removing it is really a pain
<markit> and I don't think is the root of the bug
<markit> but is the only way left
<vince> ok
<vince> there's a French thread on the problem, i'll look into it
<markit> vince: thanks a lot
<vince> have you tried to shutdown via terminal ?
<markit> same problem
<markit> you can shutdown before login  graphically, and is ok, since kmix is not loaded
<markit> but once is loaded, only reboot works
<markit> if you install from scratch, with kmix, you can shutdown
<vince> you're running lucid ?
<markit> once I installed digikam, scribus-ng and some other pograms, I triggered the bug again
<markit> yes, kubuntu 10.04 with aptitude full-upgrade
<vince> doesn't seem to be kmix-related
<markit> also if I remove the amd 4550 video board, it works fine
<champt10> is there a Kubuntu installer for Windows?
<markit> at least, last time I tried
<vince> maybe you can add a launcher or smg...kill plasma-desktop first, then shutdown
<vince> would be better than nothing
<markit> vince: I'm not that good in making kde do what I want
<markit> to be sincere, I'm a little upset with it
<vince> well it seems that the causes are various
<markit> seems everything too overcomplicated
<vince> some ppl say wifi drivers conflict
<markit> vince: really had to bugtrack
<vince> kernel for some others..
<markit> heheh, maybe they are clueless like me
<markit> add "kmix" for me ;)
<vince> create a new text file
<vince> add this: sudo halt now
<vince> in properties, make it exec
<CartoonCat> hellos
<CartoonCat> i need some way to tell the network manager to ignore one of my wireless interfaces, ideas ?
<vince> make it invisible
<tdn> txwikinger, how?
<txwikinger> tdn: http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Faster-booting-with-Upstart-848690.html
<tdn> How do I make links opened from Kopete, Konsole, etc. use Opera or Firefox instead of Konqueror?
<iconmefisto> tdn: systemsettings, default applications
<InvaderZim> Freshly installed Lucid can't login to X! Screen blinks! X log says Fatal error savage driver problem. Kdm stop, rmmod savage, modprobe savagefb and startx (NOT kdm start) makes it work. It doesnt make any sense! It worked ok with Karmic. Help anyone?
<tdn> txwikinger, I see nothing in that article about events on inserting usb devices.
<markit> vince: ehm, where the text file? how can I make it be run in the shutdown stage? etc
<txwikinger> tdn: it is 3 pages and has examples
<tdn> txwikinger, I know that it is in three pages, and I guess you mean the examples on page 2, right? Nothing there is about USB.
<vince> anywhere you want, desktop for example
<vince> it's just a basic shortcut
<tdn> txwikinger, or do I miss something?
<tdn> txwikinger, on page 3 there is something about usb-dvd, but that uses udev rules...
<vinnie> why am i only notified of updates after opening kpackagekit? Shouldnt i be notified before this?
<markit> mm no kmix, still the probem :(
<vinnie> anyone?
<timby> I have a virus and I'm going insane can anyone here possibly help me?  I'm going on something like 12 hours of trying to solve it.
<timby> any help would be VERY appreciated
<vince> Ubuntu / virus ?
<timby> right now I'm running Trinity Rescue Kit
<timby> no its a Vista system that I'm scanning through Kubuntu and other live cds
<timby> I have a post at geekstogo.com but they haven't been able to help much
<timby> anyone in here know the commands for Trinity Rescue Kit
<timby> I'm new to Kubuntu and IRC,  how do I join other channels that may be able to help with my virus problem?
<iconmefisto> timby: type: /join #windows
<vince> timby
<vince> have you leadt identified the virus ?
<timby> I've been working on that, it seems that one infection is probably Koobface.  The file captcha.dll in folder SysWOW64 came up as a virus from clamscan
<ursus> can someone help me perhaps? I've recently installed kubuntu, and seem to have some problems with my graphic card. I get graphic-card-error when running diagnostics in cedega.
<timby> there are also more trojan.agents but it did not say what virus they are
<ursus> I don´t think openGL works
<doom777_> how do i upgrade from kde 4.4.2 to 4.4.3? i am running kubuntu, and am a linux n00b
<doom777_> iconmefisto: lol
<iconmefisto> doom777_: huh? what's funny?
<doom777_> join #windows in response to a virus question
<iconmefisto> doom777_: well it's a windows problem. why not?
<iconmefisto> doom777_: for kde 4.4.3, in konsole type: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<doom777_> ok thanks
<asobi> what's the path to the trash folder in karmic?
<CartoonCat> i need some way to tell the network manager to ignore one of my wireless interfaces, ideas ?
<markit> vince: I've removed the video board and everything works fine, unfortunatly the onboard one is really cheap
<markit> vince: I've noticed that the video board I've removed has hdmi audio capabilities
<markit> so could be sound-related in some way
<vince> markit: Since it seems to be a problem with your videocard
<vince> have you tried another driver ?
<markit> I've removed radeon driver, so uses vesa, but same problem
<markit> that's why I guess if is not an audio driver instead
<vince> that's really odd, i don't know how to help you further :/
<markit> vince: thanks anyway, you helped in supporting my desperation :)
<vince> haha
<momo> hi, how do i configure syslog in such a way that messages from a remote host go into another (i.e not the default /var/log/syslog) file?
<timby> I'm sorry, noob to Kubuntu... I just rt click on taskbar and I think I chose remove this task manager or panel or something and now I still have the start bar thingy but the boxes for my open apps are not there anymore, but the apps remain open... can ne1 help?
<timby> maybe try asking in #kubuntu ?
<tsimpson> timby: right click the desktop, choose "Add widgets" and drag the "Task Manager" to the panel
<timby> tsimpson: I ended up adding two of the "task Manager" to my start bar
<timby> how do i get rid of one
<timby> I got one to the left of my System tray and one to the right
<timby> both display the same thing
<tsimpson> click the small icon on the far right of the panel, then right click on the one you want to remove, choose "Remove this Task Manager"
<timby> thanks for the help, much appreciated
<timby> everything is back to normal
<tsimpson> you're welcome
 * markit dreams for a "restore bottom bar default" option
<slow-motion> hi
<vince> guys, you know when you go the top left corner with the curson, you've got some kind of maps with all your active windows...do you think i can have the same with gnome ?
<markit> vince: is a "mac os clone" thing, I think... probably they have / will have also, but ask there :)
<tsimpson> it'd probably be a part of compiz
<vince> this feature is just so useful
<vince> Ok I'll look into it
<tsimpson> look in the compiz config settings manager thingey magigger
<tsimpson> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<_dev_urandom> Hi!
<_dev_urandom> Will KDE 4.4.3 one day appear in the official Ubuntu repositories, or will it always stay in the Kubunut-PPA?
<tsimpson> _dev_urandom: #kubuntu-devel would know
<_dev_urandom> Ah, thanks, I tried the wrong chan before then.
<oxymoron> tsimpson: Hmm wonderful, partition managers doesnt move partitions correctly, they move them out of cylinder bounds ...
<tsimpson> oxymoron: time to report a bug I guess. though it's probably an issue with libparted (which gparted also uses)
<tsimpson> I tend to avoid repartitioning unless it's the last resort
<tsimpson> even if it's less convenient to avoid it
<oxymoron> tsimpson: Yeah I never want to partitioning but now I must ... It always make it ONE single cylinder out of bounds, same thing that happened before.
<oxymoron> tsimpson: When out of bounds libparted cannot detect it and thinks it unallocated space :S
<draik> Hello everyone. I just booted my computer to find that I have konsole installed, but not working. I get the following error message: "KDEinit could not launch '/usr/bin/konsole' "
<dago_> to com proablema no java para abrir bb kubuntu
<draik> I have uninstalled and reinstalled konsole, still getting the same error
<draik> Also, how do I disable the feature for having my monitors turn off every 10 minutes of inactivity?
<jorge> hi
<doom777> did anyone everr have kstartupconfig4 error code 3
<InvaderZim> Lucid fresh install doesn't login! Screen blinks and returns to kdm login. Karmic worked fine. Help?
<draik> Anyone know how to auto-mount a drive in Lucid? I just added a drive to my other computer and I want it to be readily available when I boot.
<malik_> hello does anyone know if I can link an adhoc network and a wifi connection together?
<malik_> does anybody know if I can do this on ubuntu??
<RaGNORAK> draik
<RaGNORAK> hold on a sec
<ursus> I can´t activate the desktop visual effects in kde (kubuntu 10.04). I just get an error message. Anyone had this problem, and/or know how to fix it?
<RaGNORAK> there is something called the NTFS config tool to mount all your ntfs partitions
<draik> RaGNORAK: It's not NTFS. It is Ext3
<RaGNORAK> if you want to do it manually you need to modify your fstab
<malik_> Hey anyone there?
<kxw> Greetings ... anyone in here installed both Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<eamon> yeah im here
<eamon> any one there?
<draik> RaGNORAK: Any tool(s) to do it automatically for me?
<draik> RaGNORAK: Automatically edit the fstab, I mean
<malik_> Yeah i was wondering if it was possible to link an adhoc connection and a wifi connection together on kubuntu
<RaGNORAK> draik you should be able to find something if you search
<kxw> How do you get the Kubuntu installer to recognize drive partitions? I do not want to overwrite my current OS, just create a dual boot option
<RaGNORAK> you want to avoid the one that is the same size as the drive that has your os
<RaGNORAK> your current os
<Barridus> none of the methods i've found on the internet for starting the crond service have worked, i really want to schedule cron jobs but they won't run.  can anyone help me
<RaGNORAK> or boot into that current os and delete a partition so that you can identify it from the installer
<kxw> cool ... thanks ... will try now
<kxw> one more question... how do I ensure I have the LiveCD and not text install? I am still unsure of which I have...
<WaltzingAlong> kxw: have done so, yeah
<WaltzingAlong> kxw: "desktop"
<WaltzingAlong> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<draik> WaltzingAlong: That needs a minor update for !mount
<Ab3L> hello. it is possible to change the appearance of kubuntu? colors, border of windows, icons, and so on ?
<LjL> yes
<LjL> it's in System Settings / Appearance
<Ab3L> until yesterday i was a strict gnome user, and kde is not really familiar to me
<maco> welcome to the club, then!
<maco> i spent a few hous pestering my friends about what all the settings in systemsettings do the day i switched to kde
<Ab3L> well... i passed the day to understand what a plasmoid is. it seems it is something important in kde universe
<Ab3L> something relevant, isn't it?
<maco> its like a desktop widget in osx or a google gadeet
<maco> *gadget
<maco> and yes, both of those can be used in kde as plasmoids
<maco> except that, well, the panel in kde is one too
<Barridus> what's a good alternative to cron (since mine is irreperably broken apparently) for scheduling backups to an external hd
<maco> all the little things on it are too, since you can drag them right off of the panel and onto the desktop if you want
<maco> Barridus: have you tried reinstalling cron? sudo aptitude reinstall cron
<Barridus> maco, yep, no dice
<maco> ls /etc/init.d/cron
<maco> er
<maco> ls -l sorry
<Barridus> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 2010-05-23 16:27 /etc/init.d/cron -> /lib/init/upstart-job   oh it's there
<Barridus> the crond service can't be started (or found) for that matter
<Barridus> so scheduled jobs do not start
<Barridus> i don't understand the problem with crond, and neither has anyone else
<Barridus> strange, innit?
<Elec2010> hello, may i ask something?
<tsimpson> Barridus: do you have /usr/sbin/cron?
<Elec2010> just installed kubuntu, but it does not recognise pendrive, any idea? it is formated fat 32 with winxp
<Barridus> tsimpson, yup
<tsimpson> Barridus: so it's there... try checking for anything regarding cron in /var/log/syslog
<Barridus> i see a lot of CRON[5629]: (root) CMD
<Ab3L> ehm... the pannel of kubuntu crashed. how can i restore it?
<tsimpson> Ab3L: try running "plasma-desktop" from a terminal
<tsimpson> Barridus: that should mean cron is running
<Barridus> tsimpson, then why do my jobs not fire
<Barridus> and why do my attempts to verify crond's existance come up empty-handed
<tsimpson> how have you tested it?
<Ab3L> tsimpson: it tells me Invalid D-BUS interface name 'org.kde.plasma-desktop.PlasmaApp' found while parsing introspection
<Barridus> service crond status, /etc/init.d/crond start
<Barridus> both came back with variations of "unknown"
<tsimpson> strange, if it's printing to syslog it must be running
<Barridus> oh, does the fact cron's entries in syslog contain "ROOT"?  the job is not superuser priviledge
<tsimpson> it uses root for the jobs in /etc/cron.{hourly,daily,weekly,monthly}
<Ab3L> ... ok... it is appearing now. it takes some time. is it normal?
<Barridus> tsimpson, would a 3am job every day fall into that root hourly catagory even if it's linked to my user acct without superuser priviledges?
<Barridus> err daily.
<tsimpson> only if it's a script in /etc/cron.daily, not in your user crontab
<tsimpson> if you can't get cron going, there are bcron-run and fcron that are cron-like replacements
<Elec2010> hello, may i ask something?
<Elec2010> just installed kubuntu, but it does not recognise pendrive, any idea? it is formated fat 32 with winxp
<Barridus> tsimpson, have you used either of those and could recommend one over the other?
<tsimpson> I've only used cron
<Barridus> what's anacron?
<tsimpson> asynchronous cron
<tsimpson> it does the same job, but doen't run jobs at certain times, just at some point
<tsimpson> so a "daily" job will run at some point in the day, but at no specific time
<maco> Elec2010: if you type "tail -f /var/log/dmesg" and hit enter then plug it in, does it say anything? paste the output into paste.ubuntu.com
<Henry_BR> My Kubuntu is shutting down unexpectedly alone. He just shuts down, as if we took a computer from the outlet. But I use notebook. The last time, I opened a site that tries to start a aplet java. I wonder what could this be? At another point, my HD went crazy and made noises; then I force shutdown and I could not connect Ubuntu again. Then I installed Kubuntu. It would be Kubuntu or HD or my processor responsible for the unexpected shutdown? And how about
<Henry_BR>  HD noises(it getting crazy), would be my HD or a crazy job of Ubuntu in my HD? Thank you.
<Elec2010> Anyone can help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/438495
<m_tadeu> hi all...how do I print just the selected part of a webpage in konqueror?
<Ab3L> bye
<markit> hi, I'm trying to shutdown the system, but I (I've disabled splash) a "init: disconnected from system bus" message and system does not shutdown
<markit> I can ssh inside, but can't understand what is going wrong
<markit> anyone can help troubleshooting?
<markit> it happens with radeon 4550 video board, even with vesa drivers
<markit> I've also removed all sound packages that are loaded thanks to hdmi
<vlt> markit: What happens when you run `halt`? (This should perform a shutdown)
<markit> vlt:  from terminal or ssh?
<markit> in any case, reboot works, halt not
<vlt> markit: What happens when you run `halt`?
<markit> I've issued in ssh, after shutdown
<markit> and I got this additional message
<markit> "179.12312 system halted"
<markit> I heard a sort of "tic" from hd
<markit> but system did not turned off
<markit> don't know if filesystem is shut down ok
<markit> and ssh connection is "frozen"
<markit> raising elephants don't help anymore in this situation
<markit> (I mean with halt from ssh after a shutdown)
<vlt> markit: Sounds to me like a proper shutdown. Just the final ACPI/APM/whatever command to actually switch off the machine failed
<vlt> markit: I have this issue on an old HP notebook too
<markit> vlt: well, proper shutdown after I ssh inside and run a "halt"
<markit> simple shutdown does not sync fs or "click" the hd
<vlt> markit: What is a "simple shutdown"?
<markit> if I shutdown before graphical login, it works too
<markit> vlt from the "K" menu, can't have the user to go to a different computer, ssh inside this box, then issue "halt" after it
<markit> so simple and regular shutdown is the one from graphical interface
<markit> that is not completed at all
<markit> even if you run halt from the terminal
 * vlt finds it hard to follow your statements
<maco> ah i get it
<markit> vlt: how do you aspect me to halt / shutdown the system?
<maco> shutdown -h -P ?
<maco> the -P tells it to power off after shutting down
<markit> ok, it hangs
<markit> does not stop, so I can even ssh inside the box
<markit> it's alive, just X is off
 * vlt stops reading now
<maco> vlt: why?
<maco> what markit is saying makes sense, and ive had similar during suspend on lucid
<maco> though not every time, rather random really
<markit> maco: this is almost "deterministic"
<vlt> maco: Fine, I seem to be too tired to understand what he says ;-)
<markit> if I shutdown before graphically login, it works
<maco> markit: i wonder, if you boot without splash then when you shutdown are you able to see messages saying how far its getting before it gets stuck?
<markit> if I remove the amd 4550 it works (with cheap and not satisfactory on board video)
<markit> maco: it's already so, that's why I can tell you that the last message is
<maco> oh wait what is it?
<maco> i missed that bit
<markit> "Init: diconnected from system bus"
<m_tadeu> which package should I install for kde api documentation?
<markit> usually should say that "system halted"
<maco> nit disconnected from system bus
<Skrot> Hi, runnin 10.04 and KDM won't start KDE after I enter correct username/password. It just blinks and then goes back to the login screen. Any ideas for where to start debugging?
<maco> well his is definitely a bug
<maco> *this
<markit> maco: can't workaround, nor understand what is buggy
<markit> I've seen posts online about change kernel
<maco> markit: id file a bug on upstart
<markit> but I've tried many ones and bug persists
<maco> markit: since that handles boot up and shut down
<maco> markit: if its not right, scott'll move it to the right package
<maco> Skrot: ~/.xsession-errors
<markit> maco: this is the server I need to deploy to a school this week, it's a terrible situation for me :(
<markit> I'll try to reinstall from scratch, at the beginning seems everything ok
<markit> but after some installation, it behaves this way again
<markit> the problem is that this test takes time
<Skrot> maco: Only 5 lines, nothing stands out, and I can't access pastebin from the terminal..
<markit> and all this day I've tried to figure out what was wrong
<markit> and every time seemd to have find the problem
<markit> removing it did not solved
<markit> like is a "moving target"
<maco> markit: im a developer, but thats not my part of the stack. i know canonical sells support contracts and i think with those you can get priority access to paid-developers' time... http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=529
<maco> Skrot: pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<maco> Skrot: pastebinit is a command that puts things in pastebin
<Skrot> ah
<maco> Skrot: also, /var/log/Xsession.0.log
<maco> er no
<maco> Xorg.0.log
<markit> italian schools = no money, I'm doing all the work for free
<Skrot> http://pastebin.com/sWFpAga7
<maco> i think thats schools everywhere ;-)
<maco> Skrot: well that certainly looks bad
<maco> Skrot: oh wait...why is x-terminal-emulator trying to start?
<Skrot> i've no idea
<maco> Skrot: theres some settings on the login screen. choose kde session, not a terminal session
<Skrot> huh, how did that happen
<Skrot> in any case, it seems to be working now
<maco> shiny
<Skrot> thanks :)
<m_tadeu> does anyone know what package should I install to have kde api documentation?
<Absolom> Hello everyone~!
<Absolom> =_= I got a real bad problem, in kubuntu 10.04 after todays updates my network manager is broken.
<Absolom> Anyone here?
<InvaderZim> Problem: Fresh install of Lucid doesn't go beyong login screen at KDM. screen blinks. Weird is, I installed xdm, and it works through xdm. Problem is, beside being ugly, there is no shutdown option, only end session. Any ideas?
<avihay> gdm?
<InvaderZim> gdm?
<Absolom> Anyone have problems with the network manager after yesterdays updates?
<Absolom> Anyone?
<Absolom> Anyone have problems with the network manager after yesterdays updates?
<avihay> InvaderZim: Gdm is gnome's equivalence of Kdm
<Absolom> yes
<avihay> Absolom: havn't upgradet yet, but I was more suprized that knetworkmanager actually works after two years of bad versions. just use wicd or some other package
<Absolom> avihay wicd don't work for me
<avihay> then there is nm-app, that's the network manager applet for gnome
<Absolom> xD!
<m_tadeu> !kdeapi
<Absolom> So theres nothing I can do about this?
<kurosaki> So can someone answer this question for me
<kurosaki> What exactly do I have to do to switch network managers
<hubutm20> kde nework manager
#kubuntu 2011-05-16
<pate> but - with no avail either :D
<SIR_Taco> pate: still wont run?
<pate> the executing gave the same error
<James147> pate: another thing is replace %d with %ld (and dont cast)
<pate> invalid pointer
<pate> LD
<pate> ld
<pate> ?
<FloodBotK1> pate: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SIR_Taco> James147: good point James147
<James147> pate: yes (lower case LD)
<pate> k
<pate> and %lX
<pate> for %X ?
<pate> worked too
<pate> but running - no
<pate> what is %ld?
<James147> pate: same as d but for long
<James147> http://www.thinkage.ca/english/gcos/expl/c/lib/printf.html
<SIR_Taco> %ld is a long decimal... which you're replacing %d with
<pate> ah
<pate> It's reporting this "z/z/z/.so¿½ï¿½"B������z�����Tz��Aborted"
<pate> at a memory address
<pate> z/z/z is the folder structure
<pate> seems to me, as a codepage mismatch :D
<SIR_Taco> no specific static library?
<pate> ..
<pate> sry - I don't understand
<SIR_Taco> pate: you said it's reporting: "something.so" ?
<SIR_Taco> pate: is this your own program? or are you trying to compile someone elses?
<pate> someone elses
<pate> that's why I'm so lost with it
<pate> well the weird markings are a bit peculiar on the memory map
<pate> the ones that look like if you print out UTF-8 as ms-ansi
<SIR_Taco> pate: unfortunately that's out of my expertise I'm afraid.... I do the odd bug-fix and simple program/script/etc.
<pate> SIR_Taco: thanks for the help nonetheless
<pate> I'll leave it for toda
<pate> y
<pate> bye
<securityxxxpert> Anybody recommend using compiz over kde desktop effects on Nvidia Cards specifically 9800 gt on Kubuntu 11.04
<luizcb> hello kubuntu's users & abusers.
<luizcb> i posted this matter on the relevant channels, but if anyone know how to solve it i appreciate...
<luizcb> i have a correct dual head monitor configuration except the default monitor stays on my secondary one, a crt. if i issue '$ sudo aticonfig --swap-screens=on ' and reboot, xorg.conf accepts the changes but, as soon as i get to the environment ...nothing changes; still, default screen on top (being that my secondary monitor). here is my current xorg.conf -> http://goo.gl/E3zBo
<ShaneQful> hey does anyone have ubuntu one setn up kubuntu its probably a noob question but I can't stand unity
<JasonO> Hello
<luizcb> shadeslayer,i removed unity and ubuntu-desktop. i noticed ubuntuone was removed too. i didn't try to reinstall it yet but a lot of *unity* comes with it
<luizcb> sorry shadeslayer, that was for.... he left... (ShaneQful)
<DarkwingDuck> Who in here is still using 10.04LTS and wants to help with a Kubuntu Project?
<ArchangelSe7en> Mint 9 KDE which is idealy the same
<ArchangelSe7en> what project DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> Documentation project. so, I need someone running Kubuntu 10.04 LTS. A review and fix project
<ArchangelSe7en> I dont think Mint 9 would do wouldnt it ?
<DarkwingDuck> No I am sorry. :(
<Fanfare> DarkwingDuck: Document what? reg app from repo?
<ArchangelSe7en> ok ^^
<DarkwingDuck> Fanfare: the shipped system docs from package kubuntu-docs
<Fanfare> DarkwingDuck: how much time does it take? how urgent is it?
<Fanfare> getting notebook up...  argh its 10.10 iirc
<DarkwingDuck> Fanfare: It will be a weekend project. And when it can be done. I'm getting the next series up and going as we are starting the 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot development off the ground.
<DarkwingDuck> Fanfare: More or less, verifying that the docs are correct and if not, submitting bugs for them assigning myself and/or writing patches for them.
<Fanfare> DarkwingDuck: ok, thers 10.10 on my notebook... and sadly not the time... leaving tomorrow for a 2w trip...
<DarkwingDuck> Fanfare: That's cool. Keep an eye out becaue in the next month or so I'll be sending out an email looking for people who want to help with current (11.10 Oneiric) documentation as well.
<Fanfare> DarkwingDuck: is that a kde or kubuntu projekt?
<DarkwingDuck> Fanfare: Kubuntu project.
<dniMretsaM> hi every1
<securityxxxpert> Anybody around?
<moes> I am wanting to dual boot Ubuntu 10.04 and Kubuntu 10.04...Ubuntu is on first drive and has grub 2 installed...I want to install Kubuntu to the second drive...Where do I need to install grub from Kubuntu
<ArchangelSe7en> moes, your machine needs only one GRUB installed
<dniMretsaM> I don't think you need to install GRUB(2) on both OSs
<ArchangelSe7en> so it should go in your MBR
<dniMretsaM> what's the difference between GRUB & GRUB 2? and how do u know which u have?
<ArchangelSe7en> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<moes> dniMretsaM, Well I ran install-grub --version in Ubuntu and recieved 1.98 which is grub 2
<nickmoeck> Hi. Is there a way to force the installer to install the standard kubuntu desktop instead of the netbook version on a netbook?
<moes> ArchangelSe7en, So what you are saying don't install anything from Kubuntu and when I update-grub it will list Kubuntu
<dniMretsaM> Um, you can switch once it's installed I believe
<dniMretsaM> in settings someplace, lemme find it
<ArchangelSe7en> nope .. install Kubuntu normally on your new partition (supposing that you have one ) and it should install GRUB for you
<dniMretsaM> anyway, I have 1.99 RC something
<ArchangelSe7en> which will take take of listing your OSs for you
<ArchangelSe7en> even if you dualboot with Windows
<moes> ArchangelSe7en, Will it not ask where to install grub during to install
<c2tarun> moes: you installing kubuntu?
<ArchangelSe7en> normally it shouldnt and if it did .. your first partition (sda usually) is the right place for that
<moes> c2tarun, getting prepared to install 10.04
<dniMretsaM> having trouble finding it. lemme google it for u
<c2tarun> moes: well if you want to install boot in different partition then you have to mount that partition to /boot
<c2tarun> by default grub will be installed in you root partition /boot folder.
<c2tarun> moes: and why 10.04? there are newer  versions available...
<dniMretsaM> he probably wants 10.04 since it's LTS
<c2tarun> ohh.... :)
<moes> c2tarun, Okay that is where I want to install to root partition /boot folder...I want the lts program
<c2tarun> moes: sorry, can you please rephrase your sentence. I am not getting
<moes> c2tarun, Your suggestion to install Kubuntu grub to /root partition....Is what I was looking for...I want 10.04 because it is LTS
<dniMretsaM> @nickmoeck: go to System Settings -> Workspace Behavior -> Workspace and there is an option for desktop or netbook
<c2tarun> moes: thats good :) you ever installed any linux distro before?
<nickmoeck> dniMretsaM: thanks
<dniMretsaM> yep
<dniMretsaM> I'm out guys
<dniMretsaM> l8r
<moes> c2tarun, I currently have Ubuntu 10.04 installed on sda1....And yes I have installed other PuppyLinux...Pclos Phoenix  etc
<c2tarun> moes: than its good :) normally new users are recommended not to mess with grub and home on different partitions. Since you are experienced thats good :) enjoy LTS
<moes> c2tarun, Thanks for the help
<ronnoc> DarkwingDuck: Couldn't someone just run 10.10 froma live CD and help with the 10.04 docs?
<ronnoc> Meant *10.04 / 10.04 of course
<DarkwingDuck> ronnoc: There are UI changes from 10.04 to 10.10. I'm looking for a review of the LTS Docs
<ronnoc> DarkwingDuck: i meant to say couldn't someone review the 10.04 docs from running a 10.04 live cd - sorry for the typo
<DarkwingDuck> ronnoc: I'm sure one could. I'm tryig to get more participation then do everything myself
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<ronnoc> ahh ok. I would help but I'm starting work on the Kubuntu Enterprise website for the next few weeks. Goodluck though - hopefully someone steps up.
<DarkwingDuck> ronnoc: I'm sure someone will. I'm trying to drive more for current docs when that comes up.
<ronnoc> DarkwingDuck: Esp if / when some of the default apps change as proposed. OT, but I'm stoked that Muon will replace KPK in 11.11, among other things :)
<ronnoc> *11.10. Geez I'm numerically challenged tonight
<DarkwingDuck> ronnoc: Aye, I was impressed when that was brought up at UDS. There are always tweaks to the documentation and I'm moving forward with other projects re kubuntu and I'm not sure if I want to do all of that plus maintaining the docs
<ronnoc> DarkwingDuck: Docs are not the most exciting thing on earth, but insanely important
<DarkwingDuck> ronnoc: Yup, I've been leading the charge for a couple of releases now. What people don't realize is that 99% of people have done doc work
<ronnoc> DarkwingDuck: I didn't realize that myself :)
<DarkwingDuck> ronnoc: Have you ever explained to anyone how to do something in IRC or email?
<ronnoc> DarkwingDuck: Of course. Many times.
<DarkwingDuck> ronnoc: That's all documentation is. :)
<DarkwingDuck> a howto or a series of documents explaining how something works
<ronnoc> DarkwingDuck: heh. Very true. Never really thought of it that way I guess. But you really can't live long in Open Source without doing just that on a regular basis :)
<jmichaelx> i just did a fresh install of 11.04 on a laptop using 945gm express graphics... what a nightmare. kubuntu 10.10 also ran poorly with this graphics chipset. does anyone know whether or not this is primarily a KDE/Kwin/Kubuntu issue, or a conflict with X in 11.04 in general?
<DarkwingDuck> ronnoc: Aye, but that's why there are those of us who do that as much as possible and try to make things simplier.
<jmichaelx> BTW, i was able to get some limited compositing working, using xrandr instead of opengl.
<jmichaelx> Xrender*
<DarkwingDuck> jmichaelx: i know that a couple years ago there were issues with that graphics chipset.
<DarkwingDuck> jmichaelx: What driver is being used?
<ronnoc>  DarkwingDuck: A very important task. Esp. since two of the primary areas of information / documentaion for people coming from other OS's, mainly WIKI's and IRC, are likely foreign to those people.
<jmichaelx> DarkwingDuck: yes, there was. then it seemed to be resolved for the next few releases, then the problem returned in maverick... and apparently has remained in natty.
<jmichaelx> DarkwingDuck: i am not sure which driver... i assume the same driver used for most intel cards
<DarkwingDuck> jmichaelx: I know one of the workarounds was a program called 915resolution that seemed to fix things IIRC
<jmichaelx> DarkwingDuck: the resolution is not where the problem is, and i don't think many have had to use 915resolution in a long time. (unless i have missed something, which is always possible.)
<DarkwingDuck> jmichaelx: Graphics running slow is the issue right?
<jmichaelx> DarkwingDuck: yes, VERY slow
<jmichaelx> DarkwingDuck: with opengl compositing enabled, it is just unusable. with XRender, it is usable, but anything requiring much of any acceleration is not usable
<DarkwingDuck> jmichaelx: Check this thread... there might be a fix in it. I just kinda scanned over it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1723748
<jmichaelx> (the story is the same with all desktop effects disabled, too)
<jmichaelx> DarkwingDuck: thx, i will try to look that over
<DarkwingDuck> jmichaelx: Sorry i can't help more.
<jmichaelx> DarkwingDuck: the thread you pointed me to may indeed be helpful.... in  the very last post, someone states that using the xorg-edgers xserver improved things a lot for him
<jmichaelx> i am going to give that a shot
<DarkwingDuck> jmichaelx: Awesome-sauce
<uberfrau> how do i change my background? ;o
<ronnoc> uberfrau: you mean your wallpaper?
<jmichaelx> DarkwingDuck: just reporting back... i installed the xorg-edgers' xorg and intel gpu driver, and now opengl compositing works :-D
<jmichaelx> however, some things are still VERY slow... if i start something like the game 'kapman', the little guy barely moves, lol
<DarkwingDuck> jmichaelx: It's a start.
<jmichaelx> DarkwingDuck: more than a start, it has made the desktop very usable now, with the excption of some games
<DarkwingDuck> jmichaelx: Awesome, glad i could help
<jmichaelx> i really feel that distros should post info on major known-bugs, as well as possible solutions, on the websites
<jmichaelx> no idea why i put a hyphen between 'known' & 'bugs'. but anyways....
<jmichaelx> DarkwingDuck: yes, thanks again for pointing me to that thread!
<DarkwingDuck> jmichaelx: My pleasure
<jmichaelx> hmm, i wonder why there is no 'reply' option on that thread right now?
<jmichaelx> ok, the game Kapman was a bad example... apparently that game is not working on any computer (at least one those that i own) in natty
<jmichaelx> one=on*
<ronnoc> jmichaelx: That's not just you. I have proprietary nvidia graphics and kapman is unplayable in natty. must be a bug.
<ronnoc> jmichaelx: meaning a bug with kapman, not graphics
<jmichaelx> yep
<DarkwingDuck> Well, I just tried kapman and with my 1Gb vid card it still is slow as blech
<elijah> How do I tell what version of Kubuntu I am running
<elijah> I think I just upgraded to 11.04 but GRUB totally crashed on me and I had to recover it so I am not sure
<ronnoc> elijah: open a terminal and type "cat /etc/issue"
<ronnoc> elijah: minus the quotes
<elijah> ronnoc: thx that worked, confirmed 11.04
<ronnoc> elijah: :)
<jmichaelx> DarkwingDuck: slow as blech? lol
<MrGizmo757> i Have a Question.  i installed Xine and VLC plug ins into Firefox. But if i CLick a video on a webpage it wont work. if i right click on the play link and tell it to open in New tab it will work but in its own Window. Why dose this happen. and can i do anything to correct it?
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, and if it's slow on my system then it's slow everywhere.
<elijah> k, second question. I restored GRUB 2 with the directions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 but now when I start up Kubuntu the grub screen is blue and kubuntu shows some startup procedures. How do I get GRUB back to the minimalistic black screen?
<jmichaelx> DarkwingDuck: that was my conclusion, too... my desktop is a quadcore, using prop. nvidia graphics, and kapman did not work there, either
<elijah> I am thinking the Kubuntu startup stuff is because of the upgrade and not GRUB, but maybe I can just update GRUB to a different version?
<ronnoc> elijah: not sure if you can, but that blue screen is the one for kubuntu 11.04. i like it personally, as by default it only shows the latest kernel - less confusing that way IMO.
<elijah> well that was fun
<elijah> got knocked to a ttl and had no clue how to get back in, had to reboot
<elijah> was trying to load a xorg config file
<elijah> i guess after the upgrade things changed a bit
<elijah> i just realized I probably wiped my xord swap script too :(
<elijah> *xorg
<kubu2> elijah: if you are in ttl sudo kdm will bring give you the gui logon screen
<elijah> Is anyone here running Chrome, if you are can you run youtube videos in fullscreen? Mine sort of does it but puts the play bar a quarter way up the screen
<elijah> kubu2: k, thx, I'll write that down.
<kubu2> no prob here with chrome
<kubu2> elijah: but you need to sudo killall kdm if kdm failed to start first time
<dan___> elijah:  i've hard weird flash issues in ffx and chromium
<dan___> works ok in opera though
<elijah> kubu2: k, thanks
<elijah> dan_l: I just tested in FF and it does the same thing
<elijah> must be an issue with flash
<dan_l> are there blocks that kind of 'tear'
<dan_l> Elijah:  are there like tears in your video?
<elijah> dan_l: I have had that before and there may still be but I have been too focused on the full screen issue
<elijah> how do I tell what graphics chipset I am using?
<dan_l> Elijah:   what version of flash?
<elijah> 10.2.154.28
<kubu2> elijah: you might need to do upgrade again as when your X session went away during the upgrade because the kdm service was stopped/restarted and some upgrades were not completed yet
<elijah> kubu2: this issue happened well after the upgrade, a kind user on IRC made me a script to swap out xorg.conf files for different display configurations and when I ran the script it was looking for some stuff in the xorg.d folder and that is what went haywire, I think at least,
<dan_l> know what?
<kubu2> k..I normally do my upgrade on a tty bec if you are not paying attention it ask if you want to stop/restart the kdm jobs among other things
<dan_l> I'm thinking it's not the flash the version.  I think it's the extensionn in ffx
<dan_l> why would it work in opera and not ffx?
<elijah> dan_l: I will try opera now
<dan_l> Elijah:  yeah.  Let's see.  It will help us narrow down the problem.  We shall be elite kubuntu trouble shooters!!
<elijah> i just rented a movie on Youtube and want to be able to enjoy it in all its glory! :)
<elijah> K, Opera has the same issue for me
<kubu2> elijah:not sure what the script did bnut you can save you /etc/X11/xorg.conf somehwere and then from a tty create another xorg.conf
<kubu2> on a tty sudo killall kdm then sudo X -configure -a.  then sudo cp /root/xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<szal> elijah: let it run until it has fully loaded (you see loading progress from the pale red bar underneath the time progress indicator), then grab the video file from your browser cache & play w/ your favourite video player
<dan_l> hmmmm
<szal> "it's not rocket science, is it?!" *sing*
<elijah> dan_l: this is my issue actually http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=rnNJGCBqXlU
<elijah> no fix
<dan_l> there has to be a fix.
<dan_l> GOOGLE HARDER!!!!!!!!!
<dan_l> :)
<pezed> i find that i have to kill and restart plasma-desktop about once every half hour of use
<pezed> using kde 4.6.3 from ppa (same was happening iwth 4.6.2)
<pezed> Xorg and plasma-desktop start using a lot of CPU and eventually become unresponsive
<pezed> any suggestions?  (i've tried disabling power management)
<elijah> looks like youtube downloading doesn't work on movie rentals, not suprisingly...
<dan_l> elijah:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3961779
<jmut> hi. runing lenovo t520.  When I had optimus enabled my brightness Fn key was working. but once I disabled it it stopped working. I had to disable it because it would not accept the drivers otherwise..and 3d/settings or anything.
<jmut> any pointers?
<pastyhermit> Hi All, the desktop effects on my laptop have always worked flawlessly using the gnome-based ubuntu, I had installed kubuntu and they keep turning off.  How do I fix this?
<pastyhermit> Does anyone have any thoughts?
<pastyhermit> hrm...
<pastyhermit> Hi All, the desktop effects on my laptop have always worked flawlessly using the gnome-based ubuntu, I had installed kubuntu and they keep turning off.  How do I fix this?
<pastyhermit> I wonder am I silent?
<pastyhermit> Anyone know how to fix the ... 'effects' in kubuntu?
<preecher> mine do the same pastyhermit but i dont know the "fix"
<pastyhermit> I think if you disable "blur" it fixes it
<pastyhermit> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3116866.0
<preecher> hum lemme try that
<pastyhermit> seems to be ok for now..
<pastyhermit> This laptop has always been just fine for effects but I have really only run the gnome-based ubuntu
<pastyhermit> Apparently there is some issue with the blur effect and intel GPUs
<pastyhermit> So much for asking for help on this channel...
<preecher> i had no problems with compiz on ubuntu 10.10
<pastyhermit> preecher: seems to be a KDE defficicency... or the 'blur' effect requires a very powerfull GPU
<Magnusson> anyone know where kubuntu installs its plasma themes?
<pastyhermit> Magnusson: do you know the extension of the plasma themes?
<pastyhermit> perhaps you might try searching the directory structure?
<Magnusson> pastyhermit>hmm no, i installed all mine from the get new stuff application actually, never done a manual install
<pastyhermit> I think its .kth
<pastyhermit> find / -name '*.kth' -print
<preecher> im new to kubuntu still figuring out the little stuff like different names of the progs and how to do simple taskd
<pastyhermit> preecher: yeah me too..
<pastyhermit> I havent really used KDE since the 2.x series
<Magnusson> heck i just figured out how to convert a gnome icon theme i've wanted for the past 2 months so i'm quite happy atm, on a theming roll
<Magnusson> but other than that yeah i'm like you guys, no real clue what i'm doin hah
<preecher> i used kde in 2006 for a few months then not long after i went to gnome and never left till unity was born
<pastyhermit> lol
<Magnusson> i don't get the problems with unity, i liked it
<preecher> i will say this tho---kubuntu runs & its progs open noticbly faster than in ubuntu now--on my system anyway
<pastyhermit> preecher: you know you dont have to use unity, if you select "classic desktop" in ubuntu, you will get the default shell
<preecher> yea i know- guess i was just lookin for a reason to chnge
<Magnusson> ha, who knew plasma themes only installed to your home folder. got it :)
<r4id> hello
<r4id> can any one help me?
<Magnusson> depends, what's up?
<r4id> I am running kubunutu
<r4id> latest version a
<r4id> i have also latest version of amarok and i am unable to use
<r4id> media pane in amarok
<r4id> I am able to see all my hard drives all are mounted when i click on that it's not listing all directories
<pastyhermit> r4id: what are you trying to do?
<Magnusson> if it makes you feel any better, my amarok works and i still find it unusable :)
<preecher> lol
<r4id> :|
<pastyhermit> wasnt banshee alot better
<r4id> i want to solve this problem..:(
<r4id> Another problem is everytime i boot my system it's always muted
<Magnusson> never tried banshee, i'd really just like a direct winamp clone =\
<pastyhermit> Magnusson: xmms
<preecher> audacious?
<Magnusson> audacious i didn't like and xmms (at least xmms2) seems to be throwing a hissy fit, i can't ever get it to do anything
<preecher> i just use audacious with the winmp skin
<preecher> interface---sorry
<pastyhermit> audacious eh
<preecher> its wht i use --
<Magnusson>  /eyebrow, what do you mean by interface exactly? what i'd really love is global shortcuts that work how i want
<Magnusson> i'm giving xmms2 a try again
<Magnusson> r4id>still not getting the problem?
<Magnusson> r4id>have you unmuted your system in kmix?
<preecher> under "view" tab in audacious you cn select the "winamp classic view" interfce
<Magnusson> ah so it's basically just a skin? not a whole interface change?
<preecher> just makes it look like winamp
<preecher> im not really big into tunes other than listening to whatever mp3's ive converted so a small player serves me well
<Magnusson> oh i'm great with small, i just want it to function how i want
<pastyhermit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38989
<pastyhermit> winamp for linux
<Magnusson>  /hug
<preecher> wow thats from 2005
<pastyhermit> beep=media-player
<pastyhermit> apparently that download is very old
<Magnusson> either of you guys know of a media player that has "add this folder to (audacious,xmms,etc) integrated into the shell when you right click?
<elijah> Where do I set system sounds on Kubuntu?
<Magnusson> elijah>if you find a way to do it all at once, lemme know!
<Magnusson> otherwise you have to do them all one by one =\
<Tm_T> System settings -> Notifications
<Magnusson> but that's..yeah what Tm_T said
<preecher> i tryn to get my mic configd now
<elijah> I want to set it so when I hit the volume up/down buttons on my hardware keyboard I get audible feedback
<Magnusson> preecher>when you use audacious do you just have the main window up or do you use equalizer and playlist as well?
<Tm_T> elijah: yup, see systemsettings -> Application and System Notifications
<Tm_T> elijah: or, prolly same can be found from kmixer -> configure notifications
<elijah> Tm_T: thanks, I am looking now, so many options :D
<preecher> Magnusson i just use the default display--it shows the playlist & a equlizer
<elijah> notifications triggered by hardware devices appears to be the logical category but no entry there...
<Magnusson> hmm
<r4id> Nope i haven't done anything
<r4id> but whenever i am booting my system i am suppose to unmute the voice else it won't work
<r4id> sorry for delay reply..:|
<elijah> under input devices for keyboard it lists a key click volume but that does not appear to do anything to key presses.
<Magnusson> preecher_>i think you've made a convert
<preecher_> Magnusson i like it---i dont need all that radio station jazz
<Magnusson> oh yeah i agree, i never likeda ll that last.fm stuff either
<Magnusson> if i wanted to add a radio station i'd just add the station to my playlist manually
<preecher_> but im not enjoying this trip down microphone row
<Magnusson> now if i could just get audacious to add folders by right clicking
<elijah> preecher_ what is wrong with your mic?
<rethus> i have natty. if i restart my pc, sound is always muted.
<rethus> how can i disable this?
<pirattero> wolaas
<pirattero> que os peten
<Magnusson> rethus>are you r4id?
<Magnusson> rethus>and do you have "start saved session from last time" enabled?
<evilspiral> @Rethus: Did You Change Your GUI For Natty?
<rethus> no, start no saved session - i think. is set all to default
<rethus> and no, i still have kde - nothing changed
<evilspiral> @rethus: Do You Prefer The New Look And Workings Of Natty?
<rethus> what s the new look?
<Magnusson> rethus>i believe start session from last time IS the default, but if you're sure that's not the case then hmm..
<rethus> i have disable it fo a long time, cause it breaks my kontact-startp
<evilspiral> Click The Power Button At The Top Right Corner...
<evilspiral> Click "System"
<evilspiral> Then Click "Login Screen"
<rethus> evilspiral:this is kde...no power-btn on top right corner
<evilspiral> Sorry rethus I Thought You Had Natty Ubuntu...
<rethus> no problem
<evilspiral> How Do You Like KDE?
<Scan> hi
<Scan> How to set size of konsole?
<Magnusson> Scan>right click and configure?
<Magnusson> if that's what ya mean
<Scan> Magnusson but you can resize using the triangle in to the right?
<Scan> because I crashed
<Magnusson> hmm, honestly i use yakuake, but lemme experiment
<Scan> a
<Scan> ok
<Magnusson> you're just wanting to resize the whole window eh?
<Scan> I wanted to know if the other crashed
<Scan> because I was using gnome until 2 days ago
<Magnusson> if it's just resizing the window , i'm able to just grab the bottom right corner and resize it like you would a normal window
<Scan> Keep in mind that I have to translate what we write (eng only), but I can not even maximize the window that blocks all
<tsimpson> Scan: do you use the nvidia driver?
<Scan> yes
<tsimpson> Scan: it's a known issue, see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/760632
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed]
<Magnusson> ah luckily i haven't had an issue with that, but yeah seems by and large we nvidia users are screwed =\
<Magnusson> Scan>try a different driver maybe?
<tsimpson> there's not much "we" can do about nvidia driver issues, only nvidia can fix it
<Scan> I have to wait for someone to speak Italian so I take a huge effort
<tsimpson> Scan: there is #ubuntu-it for support in Italian language
<DarkwingDuck> Scan: Something you might want to look at as a replacement for konsole is Yakuake. It stays hidden till you use F12 to have it drop down. Very nice.
 * DarkwingDuck remembers when nvidia was the way to go for Linux video
<Scan> tsimpson thanks a lot but now there's' no!
<Magnusson> lol DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> ATI was years behind nvidia for linux support... I guess the grass is always greener
<tsimpson> I'll stick with my perfectly working intel gpu thanks :)
<DarkwingDuck> Well, my laptop has nvidia so, not so bad.
<DarkwingDuck> Konsole is the only issue I've ever had but, I fixed it with yakuake
<tsimpson> if you're the type of person who _always_ has a terminal open, yakuake is the perfect app
<evilspiral> So I Have A Question For The Room... What Is Everyones Prefered Programming Language?
<DarkwingDuck> tsimpson: irssi from my server and my dev work
<tsimpson> evilspiral: you'll probably get a response in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tsimpson> DarkwingDuck: I just use the terminal for... everything
<DarkwingDuck> tsimpson: yeah, 99% of what I do is terminal based.
<floown> hello
<floown> I can't share my two PC with samba, between a Windows Seven and a Kubuntu
<floown> I have create a new user on my Kubuntu, with smbpasswd
<floown> but I can't access from Windows
<floown> I see the folder, but when I try to open it, a message prompt ask my login and password
<Magnusson> yeah yakuake is the shit
<rethus> so i have now used alsamixer - rejust the settings, and use alsactc store
<rethus> reboot... and : Same thing like before... sound is muted and much to loud
<rethus> if i unmute
<rethus> till kubuntu use pulseaudio. i only have problems with sound.
<rethus> realy bad choice to use it
<giantpune> hi boys, im having an issue with gksu.  whenever i type in my password, it says that it is incorrect.  the password works correctly in su and sudo.  does anyboyd have any ideas about how to debug it or what might be going wrong?
<rethus> maybe special-chars in it
<giantpune> there are not any special characters.  it contains only letters in the english alphabet
<giantpune> i found this bug  but it doesnt provide any info about fixing it.  only that using sudo instead is a workaround.     https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/624095
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 624095 in gksu (Ubuntu) "gksu will not recognize password for administrative tasks in Maverick" [Undecided,Expired]
<tsimpson> giantpune: it says "Running gksu-properties and changing authentication mode to sudo fixes the problem", or you can just use kdesudo
<giantpune> indeed.  im new to kubuntu.  i forgot all about kdesudo.  thanks
<jussi> giantpune: also, I think using gksudo also fixes the issue ;)
<giantpune> ok, next issue.  where do themes get installed to in kubuntu 10.10?  my desktop theme is not applied to any programs run as root, but i dont know where to find them to copy to a more global position
<tsimpson> giantpune: in ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme
<tsimpson> giantpune: if you want to customize how apps ran as root look, run "kdesudo systemsettings" and change the Desktop Theme under Workspace Appearance
<eggonlegs> does anyone know how to set konsole's colorscheme via cli?
<eggonlegs> using a .colorscheme file I mean
<eggonlegs> I put a new one in .kde/share/apps/konsole/
<eggonlegs> but it doesn't show up in the gui
<eggonlegs> in the chooser screen where you can edit things
<giantpune> tsimpson, it would be nice if i could just copy these themes to some folder in /usr and then the programs run as root would use my theme and i wouldnt need to change settings 2x whenever i change them
<tsimpson> giantpune: how would the app know to use your theme?
<giantpune> not sure.  but it works like this in ubuntu.  i was hoping that it would be the same in kubuntu
<tsimpson> I don't use ubuntu so I can't really comment, but it's probably a hack in ubuntu
<tsimpson> root is just another user, so it has its own settings etc
<Goliath> how can i mount a gbp image?
<svenn> Hi, I'm having problems compiling Python 2.5 with zlib, anyone else having this issue using 11.04?
<k0s> ggüpü
<k0s> pü
<k0s> k.l
<k0s> ooo
<szal> please clean your keyboard in another channel ;)
<vandenoever> i just updated from kubuntu 9.04 to 11.04 and now my LVM volumes are not recognized any more
<vandenoever> i have a software raid on sdc+sdd and on there i have lvm volumes
<vandenoever> the raid is fine, but the lvm volumes are not recognized at all
<vandenoever> pvscan and lvscan both report nothing
<vandenoever> en.wikipedia.org/
<vandenoever> oops
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<erebus> hola
<erebus> how can i upgrade wine from 1.2.2 to 1.3.6 ?
<erebus> ?
<erebus> how can i upgrade wine from 1.2.2 to 1.3.6 ?
<Belial> erebus: from memory, install the wine 1.3 package
<Belial> wine1.3 sorry
<slinker1> wine ppa has only 1.3.19 lloks like
<erebus> Belial: if i get wine1.3 do i lose the regular wine?
<Belial> it will upgrade the one in place, yes
<Belial> I'm unsure of the backwards compatability of the version, I'd read the release notes and backup ~/.wine to be safe
<eagles0513875> and Belial if you upgrade wine
<eagles0513875> you will lose the other version installed
<eagles0513875> just a lil fyi as i noticed it was asked in here earlier
<szal> not sure why anyone would deem that a problem
<pigeonflight> Good Day!
<BluesKaj> hi
<BluesKaj> scrn froze had to do a remote reboot
<BluesKaj> KDE 4.6.3 , still has a few glitches
<pigeonflight> BluesKaj: What happened with it?
<BluesKaj> was checking out umbrello and it froze the scrn at launch , disabled the mouse and KB as well
<pigeonflight> BluesKaj:
<pigeonflight> BluesKaj: but not a kernel freeze?
<BluesKaj> was able to reboot by ssh from our other linux pc
<BluesKaj> hate hard shutdowns
<Magnusson> is there a way to update aliases without relogging?
<pigeonflight> BluesKaj: Don't all UNIX heads?
<pigeonflight> Magnusson: just type it
<pigeonflight> Magnusson: how did you change it?
<Magnusson> my .bashrc points to .bash_aliases, and i changed some stuff in .bash_aliases
<BluesKaj> Magnusson, sudo nano ~/.bashrc
<pigeonflight> Magnusson: source ~/.bash_aliases
<Magnusson> pigeonflight>i think that was it :)
<pigeonflight> Magnusson: You are welcome
<pigeonflight> you can use . as a shortcut for the source command
<MaximLevitsky> no need in sudo to edit files in home folder!
<pigeonflight> MaximLevitsky: Good point
<Magnusson> oh yes if it needed to be said outloud, excuse my VERY implied thank you :)
<pigeonflight> Magnusson: somethings are best left not implied :)
<BluesKaj> hmm, I don't have a seperate ~/.bash_aliases file
<Magnusson> pigeonflight>very true hehe, i just got so overwhelmingly excited that someone knew
<pigeonflight> BluesKaj: You'd have to make it. I'm guessing that Magnusson has quite a few aliases to manage
<Magnusson> BluesKaj>nod i made my own file
<BluesKaj> true , MaximLevitsky , force of habit
<Magnusson> pigeonflight>hmm would "touch ~./bash_aliases" done the same thing? i just thought of that
<pigeonflight> BluesKaj: I have a funny FOH story bout -rf :)
<pigeonflight> Magnusson: not even close
<Magnusson> pigeonflight> lol does your story involve rm -rf /?
<Magnusson> and no? aww :(
<pigeonflight> both because ~./ will give an error and because touch does not affect your shell's environment
<Magnusson> ah
<pigeonflight> type help source
<BluesKaj> Magnusson, when i first got into linux 7 or so yrs ago, someone told me to use the rm -rf command ,,, once I reinstalled I reorted the guy to the debian ops ...they kicked him...it wasn't the first time :)
<Magnusson> ROFL woooow
<Magnusson> nice
<BluesKaj> yup
<pigeonflight> It's a auto ban here as well
<BluesKaj> debian was my first real usable distro , ubuntu came out about a yr later iirc , so i naturally migrated
<pigeonflight> That's just mean
<pigeonflight> For package version numbers that didn't have spiders and cobwebs as complimentary ?
<Magnusson> yeah, in fact i installed a virtual machine(with the intention of messing it up) and did it just so i could say i have once
<pigeonflight> I was teaching a redhat course and one guy went nuts when he figured out that it was test servers
<BluesKaj> well, I learned a valuable lesson , be careful and verify commands given on google etc
<pigeonflight> he startedrunning all the commands he's lways been told never to run
<Magnusson> pigeonflight>rofl
<pigeonflight> last day he got up and ran rm -rf / and started laughing manically
<Magnusson> hahah silly kid in candy store
<BluesKaj> :>))
<Magnusson> he had much the same reaction that i had to you telling me about source
<pigeonflight> Trashed the whole system and was amused to see that the programs were still running and the GUI was up
<Magnusson> "omg i got a new toy must run off and play!" *runs back* oh, thank you grandma
<pigeonflight> Ha ha :)
 * BluesKaj sense the OT cops lurking :)
<BluesKaj> senses
<Magnusson> which i think is how i'm gonna have to teach my mom how to use a computer, make a dummy test install of windows and tell her to go nuts, she's so afraid to do anything
<Magnusson> pigeonflight>any idea why certain aliases just echo parts of the file now? =\
<BluesKaj> sounds like my wife ...wxcept now she has this convoluted way of accessing stuff on the net ...it drives me up a wall :)
<Magnusson> hah yeah doesn't it? i pissed off a professor once, he went through this 10 min explanation to the class and i just looked at him with the dog head tilt and raised my hand bc i couldn't keep quiet and was just like "you know you can just right click for that to happen right?"
<Magnusson> he was most displeased
<BluesKaj> rather than make a bookmark , she goes into an old email with a link to get to sites in some cases
<Magnusson> hahah oh wow
<BluesKaj> I show her stuff and promptly forgets , because it makes no sense to her
<Magnusson> lol same with mom, drives me crazy, i'm like why would you possibly do or think to do that?? why would you think you need to check your email to see what's wrong with your printer
<BluesKaj> she's smarter than me acdemically , but pcs just bring down the curtain
<pigeonflight> Magnusson: I have no idea what your aliases are so .. no
<Magnusson> pigeonflight>i think i got it, it was the & at the end
<pigeonflight> I doubt that but ok :)
<pigeonflight> BluesKaj: Each person has  competency let them enjoy it
<Magnusson> BluesKaj>heh i tend to prefer women who are smarter than me, but less experienced. that way i can at least FEEL like i'm teaching them something when i tell them about this or that, even though they could make me look like a moron
<claviceps___> like opening a website through typing "www.google.com" in the address bar and then googling for the adderes of the site :D
<Magnusson> lol
<BluesKaj> yeah, I've learned patience ...we've been married over 40 yrs..we're both retired old fogies (almost), and I think patience has forced it's way into my personality and character :)
<Magnusson> heh that tends to get beaten in the hard way
<pigeonflight> Good quality in general but well valued in a marriage
 * pigeonflight gets the BluesKaj  sense tingling
<Magnusson> and in programming/linux
<Magnusson> there, now not OT :)
<Magnusson> pigeonflight>if you fancy yourself as good with aliases as i get the impression you are, i have another question heh. should be simple
<claviceps___> any idea why konact would crash when trying to open the preferences?
<pigeonflight> claviceps___: what version?
<claviceps___> Version 4.4.10 it says
<claviceps___> it worked before when i disabled mail and other things, now i want them back and it just crashed :/
<pigeonflight> claviceps___: run it from the command line and see if it gives you an error message
<claviceps___> no much, just this: QSocketNotifier: Invalid socket 11 and type 'Read', disabling...
<claviceps___> KCrash: Application 'kontact' crashing...
<BluesKaj> I've been try to get a script to work for automounting media folders by sshfs on my other linux machine , the folder reside here on the out medis-server pc . Sometimes I prefer to watch a movie on the my den-pc . I found a script and placed in /etc/init.d/ that should work but it errors out ...guess I should look further , but's hard to find simple methods without using NFS , which shouldn't be necessary IMO.
<szal> no way to do that through /etc/fstab?
<claviceps___> BluesKaj: just putting it in /etc/init.d/ won't do anything; it has to be called by the runlevel
<James147> BluesKaj: just use /etc/fstab with the net_dev option (if i remember correctly)
<BluesKaj> claviceps___, yes , I updated rc.d , isn't that correct ?
<James147> ^^ at least there is an option to delay mounting untill hte network is up
<James147> _netdev i think
<Magnusson> cool got it working as intended now, thanks pigeonflight :) big help
<BluesKaj> James147, I just want to mount a couple of folders . I thought fstab was for mounting devices
<James147> BluesKaj: it used to mount anything
<James147> BluesKaj: it dosnt care what being mounted... if you can do it though a mount command then fstab can do it
<pigeonflight> Magnusson: sure, no prob
<BluesKaj> James147, so the init.d method isn't needed ?
<James147> BluesKaj: not unless your doing somethig funky like backing up to it during boot :s... but no, not for mounting
<BluesKaj> James147, yes , I can mount the folder manually using sshfs , just want auto mount them
<BluesKaj> folders
<James147> BluesKaj: then why cant you use fstab?
<BluesKaj> James147, ok , I'll do some research ..the syntax is bit confusing to me , but I'll check it out
<James147> BluesKaj: well, what mount command do you use?
<sisa_> hola, alguien me dice una aplicacion para crear una ip oculta?
<szal> !es | sisa_
<ubottu> sisa_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<James147> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<James147> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<James147> opps :S
<DarthFrog> In stereo, no less. :-)
<szal> DarthFrog: yes, if you turn your head or your screen 90 degrees :P
<Goliath> how can i run jack server?
<pigeonflight> BluesKaj: Linux can't really mount devices. It can start devices. it mounts file systems. Which is why you cn mount an ISO file which is on another device or mount some fake file systems onto a RAM drive.
<pigeonflight> !jack
<erebus> were new updates for ubuntu just release?
<genii-around> erebus: Please don't crosspost the same question over multiple channels
<erebus> genii-around: still is it true
<erebus> ?
<szal> erebus: you can check that yourself, no need to ask, let alone in multiple channels
<erebus> i want to see if that is for others also
<szal> you want to see if what is for others?
<pigeonflight> szal: guess we won't know now
<erebus> hey do i run (jackd -d alsa &> /dev/null &) with sudo or not? I want to select jack in winecfg,
<BluesKaj> pigeonflight, ok ,devices is apoor choice of words , should have said filesystem, folders etc
<pigeonflight> Why the double & ?
<James147> BluesKaj: yup, and sshfs is a filesystem :) so fstab should beable to mount i
<pigeonflight> Ha nice Microsoft is rumoured to buy Nokia's mobile division by next month
<blackmoon> hi, under natty bluetooth is enable only if i reboot from windows 7, if i shut down and turn on the bt is disabled. how fix this?
<TheSqueak> does anyone know if there's any way to set it so that either different desktops or different activities have different panels on them?
<tarun> hey please can anyone tell me how to install c++in kubuntu
<pigeonflight> tarun: install build-essential
<tarun> I install this packege
<tarun> then what???
<genii-around> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jmcantrell_> does two finger scrolling work with synaptics in natty?
<TheSqueak> ok
<TheSqueak> anyone know anything about the sudoers file?
<TheSqueak> specifically, what's wrong with this line:
<TheSqueak> james   ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt-get update, /usr/bin/apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> TheSqueak: how did you edit it ?
<TheSqueak> with visudo
<ikonia> it normally says if there is an error
<TheSqueak> no complaints about the syntax
<TheSqueak> but it keeps asking me for a password for the bits it shouldn't be
<ikonia> TheSqueak: should be fine then
<ikonia> what's the exact command you're using
<TheSqueak> I have apt-get aliased to sudo apt-get in my .bashrc
<TheSqueak> so I should be able to do "apt-get update" without worrying about a password
<ikonia> try it unaliased
<tarun> I install all the stuffs.......now what to do???
<BluesKaj> apt-get install or apt-get remove , or update
<BluesKaj> TheSqueak, you need to add an action
<TheSqueak> ?
<ikonia> TheSqueak: unalias the command and see what it does
<tarun> ???
<TheSqueak> still asks for a password when I sudo it ikonia
<ikonia> TheSqueak: so the exact command your using is......
<BluesKaj> TheSqueak, .I use in='sudo apt-get install'
<szal> tarun: you follow the instructions that come w/ the source code you want to compile
<TheSqueak> sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> or whatever you want alias it as
<ikonia> TheSqueak: one moment
<BluesKaj> to alias it as
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hola'
<BluesKaj> hiyas Peace-
<BluesKaj> doing some jiggery pokery with fstab and sshfs mounting remote folders
<BluesKaj> bloody frustrating
<new2net> ah OK :p so I could never get Kubuntu to work- the installer (including the alt) don't work. But I went ahead and got Ubuntu 11.04. But now I forget what the KDE desktop is called; something like this(?): sudo apt-get install kde-desktop, KDE-pwn-sauce
<ikonia> TheSqueak: I've just tested it and it works fine on a Fedora machine as a rule, I tried yum update, fine no passwd, I did "yum" and "yum install" it asked me for a password then told me I wasn't authorized (as it should)
<genii-around> new2net: kubuntu-desktop
<new2net> genii-around: thank you, that will include packages like Kate etc?
<genii-around> new2net: Yup
<TheSqueak> ikonia: cheers for trying that
<ikonia> TheSqueak: rule is valid,
<new2net> i thought yum was only for RHEL
<erebus> how do i install oss?
<TheSqueak> wait
<TheSqueak> worked it out
 * TheSqueak is an idiot
<ikonia> do tell
<TheSqueak> I had that line before the one which said "%sudo ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL"
<TheSqueak> and as i'm in the sudo group
<TheSqueak> those permissions were overwriting the NOPASSWD ones i'd specified earlier
<TheSqueak> like I said, idiot :)
<ikonia> that makes sense
<new2net> genii-around: you're sure this isn't criminal that I get so much free software just by typing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<genii-around> new2net: Entirely legal. as for the questionable codecs, you'll have to check medibuntu or so on
<Sparrowminer> ciao
<Sparrowminer> ciao
<new2net> genii-around: now that kdm is my default xwindow thingy(?), I just restart xserver with ctrl + alt + backspace and I should be oK?
<Sparrowminer> ciao
<genii-around> new2net: kdm is likely your new window managaer now, yes
<szal> s/window/display/
<genii-around> szal: :)
<new2net> yeah, the wording on that was too much for me I just put thingy(?)--  :)
<new2net> and it uses X11 right?
<rosco_y> I'm getting a warning when I run the gnome-system-monitor from the command line:  "WARNING **: SELinux was found but is not enabled."  Should I worry about this?
<szal> SELinux on *buntu? :o
<szal> other than that..  warnings are purely informational & don't keep you from doing stuff
<rosco_y> szal: no worries then?
<rosco_y> I'm not serving ftp, or http or anything like that
<rosco_y> I don't really even know what SELinux is...
<rosco_y> other than it has something to do with security
<DarthFrog> SELinux is Security Enhanced Linux.  It is a security hardening of Linux, done by the US National Security Agency
<DarthFrog> Fedora/Red Hat uses selinux by default.  I believe that AppArmour is the Ubuntu equivalent (but am not sure about that at all).
<DarthFrog> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<rosco_y> Does anyone know how to install  Mono.NET 4.0 on ubuntu?
<Peace-> rosco_y: mono?
<Peace-> rosco_y: we don't need that stuff
<rosco_y> Peace-: :) Thank you.  I guess it depends on what you're doing :)
<Moji> hi all
<rosco_y> hi Moji
<Moji> hey i could not repair my X
<rosco_y> Moji: What did you try?
<rosco_y> Are you booting to the command line right now?
<rosco_y> or is your resolution not right--what's "not working"?
<Moji> no
<Moji> my problem is tha
<rosco_y> I'm gonna take a wild guess, you're able to connect to the internet, right?
<Moji> when i start kubuntu after loading
<Moji> dont go to a Ui loging
<rosco_y> ok....
<rosco_y> it automatically logs in?
<new2net> genii-around: kdm is indeed my new window manager. Unfortunately it's basically TTY + a desktop background. What went wrong? The login screen works, the boot splash works... There are no menus, i log in and get a terminal :p just enough to drop down to tty1 and restart X w/ gdm
<Moji> just a terminal  ask me username
<Moji> pass
<Moji> and next
<Moji> i should write sudo startx to have  UI
<rosco_y> Well, I'm pretty new to Linux as well, but I'll go and see if I can find something....
<genii-around> Moji: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm
<rosco_y> Moji: I found this --- http://fclose.com/b/linux/1768/nvidia-driver-in-linux-not-displaying-logo-during-booting/
<rosco_y> although it looks like genii-around's idea would be much simpler
<Moji> genii-around:thanks
<Moji> rosco_y : thanks
<genii-around> Moji: This should work if you are just missing some display manager.
<rosco_y> Moji: sure thing...good luck!
<Moji> ok i m going to reboot
<Moji> i hope
<securityxxxpert> Anybody able to get Compiz working instead of Kwin for an Nvidia 9800 gt graphics card?
<rosco_y> securityxxxpert: I'm using the same card, what is Compiz?
<securityxxxpert> rosco_y:  Just a fancy window manager, more advanced than kwin
<securityxxxpert> does all the nifty effects like cubed desktop, exploding windows etc
<rosco_y> I found it in wiki....looks real nice
<rosco_y> I run into problems when I try to use the fancy window managers, so I just stick to the basics
<securityxxxpert> My only issues is my friggin box will freeze
<securityxxxpert> shouldn't happen I have quad core 2.8 ghz processors and 12 gigs ddr3 ram
<rosco_y> I have been able to turn the effects on, but my system will freeze after a bit
<rosco_y> my guess it's the card.
<securityxxxpert> rosco_y: Naw it's not hte card
<securityxxxpert> The card worked great on gnome
<rosco_y> I have a nice AMD cpu and 8 gigs ram, I have the same trouble
<claviceps_> securityxxxpert: when you open new windows? cause that hangs my system after the update :/
<securityxxxpert> Yeah I really think it's a bug within kwin
<securityxxxpert> claviceps: the freezing happens at random times
<securityxxxpert> closing windows, opening windows, etc
<rosco_y> maybe so, but I'd rather have simple windows that work, then to mess around rebooting all the time
<claviceps_> but it involves windows?
<securityxxxpert> claviceps: It involves what I just said
<claviceps_> i.e. a redraw
<rosco_y> When I make my next million I'll worry about fancy window managers....
<rosco_y> securityxxxpert: I personally think it's the prorietary drivers
<rosco_y> I'm using the NVIDIA drivers, but it's only since NVIDIA's recent upgrades that they've been remotely useable for me.
<rosco_y> and I'm not a demanding graphics user.
<rosco_y> I have dual monitors, and I like multiple workspaces, but other than that I run a pretty plain system here.
<securityxxxpert> rosco_y:  Naw man try it on Ubuntu 11.04
<securityxxxpert> it will work fine
<securityxxxpert> I'm testing different idea's I have now for compiz
<rosco_y> I am up to 11.04...
<securityxxxpert> rosco_y:  Your using Kubuntu 11.04 right
<rosco_y> right
<rosco_y> just installed it the other night
<securityxxxpert> Kubuntu != Ubuntu
<securityxxxpert> Ubuntu uses gnome, Kubuntu uses kde
<rosco_y> actually I guess I am using Ubuntu
<rosco_y> and gnome, I believe....
<rosco_y> I started out thinking that KDE changed a bit, but have slowly been realizing I'm actually using gnome
<rosco_y> it's working well, so I don't want to fix that :)
<rosco_y> I just want to get to where I can get back to work....I was running openSUSE, and I messed that to the point where a redo was impending, so I decided to try ubuntu again
<rosco_y> I like ubuntu.
<securityxxxpert> I'll be back later
<rosco_y> ok
<rosco_y> see ya
<rosco_y> Does anyone have the opinion that installing kde after installing ubuntu would be aproximately the same as installing kubuntu?
<rosco_y> I do like kde
<niky> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<niky> !list
<genii-around> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<niky> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<niky_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
 * szal shakes his head in disbelief
 * new2net knows that each attempt to launch kdm correctly makes him die inside a little. So close he keeps telling himself.
<szal> new2net: ?
<new2net> I have all the apps. When I boot I get the Kubuntu loading screen + login screen. I login and all I get is a terminal and the Kubuntu default background.
<new2net> At least kdm is running and im booting from my HD. A lot closer than I was yesterday.
<genii-around> new2net: Have you tried right-click on desktop and "Add Panel" then "Default Panel" from in the submenu there?
<new2net> genii-around: No (I didn't try). I was about to ask if I had to configure the whole 9 yards from the terminal as some kind of initiation, but I didn't want to sound too condescending.
<genii-around> new2net: It may also be that you have a screen size which is larger than the physical screen it is displaying on, causing only a partial area to show. If you bring cursor to bottom of screen and try to keep going past bottom it may scroll entire thing upwards until you see a bottom bar
<new2net> genii-around: yes I have a very odd monitor (Samsung DLP). Most linux distros leave me with the challenge of guessing where the font config is just so I can read things (even the terminal).
<shane4kubuntu> does anyone esle find that the bug report thing is about useless?  I have yet to find a bug it reports, even after I install the dgb symbols stuff.
<volty> anybody had & fixed problems adding feeds to akregator from within firefox ?
<rats__> Hi all I was trying to track a network proublem. I'm using Kubuntu 10.04. When I download the .ogg episode65 http://mintcast.org/wp-content/uploads/mintcast_published/mintcast065.ogg it will not play in VLC-is anyone else expierencing this proublem
<szal> rats__: start VLC on the cmdline & observe error msgs while trying to play the file
<Belial> Hi There, is it possible to replace the KDE network manager applet with the gnome one?
<Belial> I'm finding the lack of options / feedback quite restrictive
<rats__> szal: here is the output http://pastebin.com/1ffc86nV
<rats__> szal: herb is the output http://pastebin.com/1ffc86nV
<szal> rats__: install libdvdcss
<szal> (don't ask me where to get it, I'd have to look that up myself)
<szal> [0x8480770] access_file access error: cannot open file mintcast065.ogg (No such file or directory)
<szal> libdvdcss likely won't remedy that, but it's helpful for watching DVDs
<will__> Hi all, kubuntu natty, I have black screen when goiing to tty1 CTRL ALT F1
<will__> I am not able to get fix in forums
<szal> analog output?  try digital output, if available
<szal> rats__: [0xb73010b0] main input error: VLC is unable to open the MRL 'mintcast065.ogg'. Check the log for details. <- see in /var/log, if you have a VLC logfile there
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<OerHeks> may need reboot, not sure.
<Keshl> Why not just save the file to your hard drive and play it..?
<Keshl> CD into a direction, do "wget (URL)", then vlc ./foo.ogg
<dniMretsaM> hello all
<wn1zid> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#DVD_Playback_Capability
<asraniel> hello. is it normal that kontact cannot connect to kwallet anymore?
<asraniel> i mean, i know its not normal, but i wanted to know if other people experience this
<szal> asraniel: I had a similar problem the other day when moving my kdewallet to a different dir, had to re-enter all the credentials
<CQN> hi, i just set up 11.04 on a machine, and every time i log in, i get a 'mobile broadband wizard' popup
<CQN> how do i disable this?
<mino> hi guys. Whats the console name for the kde settings manager?
<mino> i want to launch it by console
<ArchangelSe7en> systemsetting
<shane4kubuntu> knotify4 is using 100% of cpu???
<shane4kubuntu> so no one knows of knotify4 using 100% of one of the cpus?
#kubuntu 2011-05-17
<tbp> hello, how do i make my wireless work? i'm using acer notebook 5050-3205
<DarthFrog> tbp: What kind of wireless card is it?
<tbp> atheros
<DarthFrog> It should just work.
<DarthFrog> Have you set up a wireless connection?
<tbp> my notebook is a little old 5050-3205
<tbp> i have a wireless router that is set up
<tbp> but i didn't set up anything on my notebook
<DarthFrog> !atherors
<tbp> it doesn't seem to find any networks
<DarthFrog> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tbp> thanks
<DarthFrog> np
<tbp> DarthFrog: is it possible for me to see the exact model of the adapter in kubuntu? if so, where?
<DarthFrog> Try the "lspci" command.
<tbp> oh nvm
<tbp> thanks
<tbp> DarthFrog: is RS480 the model?
<tbp> http://pastebin.com/72GUz7ta
<DarthFrog> Did you do "lspci" or "lspci -v"?
<DarthFrog> This is what I get:
<DarthFrog> 04:07.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<tbp> oh i found it thanks
<tbp> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<DarthFrog> Um, Broadcom is not Atheros.
<DarthFrog> You need to install b43-fwcutter and follow the documentation that the bot gave you.
<tbp> DarthFrog: it seems b43 is installed
<tbp> should i reinstall it?
<DarthFrog> Sorry, busy elsewhere.
<dge> I've got a probleme with my KDE :(
<dge> KUbuntu sorry :P
<Snowhog> dge: Please don't make a statement - ask the question. ;)
<dge> Snowhog When i type: sudo su apt-get install (Anything) They said me : E: Unable to locate package "Name of the package"
<Snowhog> dge: Type: sudo apt-get install packagename. You don't type: sudo su
<dge> Okk
<dge> Snowhog: Same message
<Snowhog> dge: What exactly are you typing - what is the package name?
<dge> Snowhog :like: WINE, Eclipse or I try to get RPM
<Snowhog> dge: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<dge> Natty Narwhall
<Daskreech> dge: can you paste the line that you are trying?
<Snowhog> dge: A fresh install?
<dge> Yup
<Daskreech> dge: sudo apt-get update
<Snowhog> dge: In the console type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<dge> i try update and after the same error
<Snowhog> dge: That's assuming you want to install wine.
<Daskreech> dge: give the line that you are trying
<dge> sudo apt-get install RPM
<Snowhog> dge: Linux is case-sensative, and package names are lowercase.
<dge> im on a VirtualBox
<dge> okk
<dge> For wine its working :)
<dge> Okk thx im a noob ><'
<Daskreech> dge: no problem. Just for almost all packages the names are all lowercase
<dge> Daskreech Okk How i know if he take a lowercase or not?
<Daskreech> Assume it is
<Daskreech> I think I've seen one package that was not lowercase and it was on it's own repo you had to add yourself
<dge> okk
<lcb> Hello. How can I move a panel item? I tried to move it and goes back to the same place.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I'm repeatedly getting a request from Amarok to enter my password for the KDE Wallet. How can I get it to stop asking?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not sure what to do.
<LINKSWORD2> I forgot to add that I'm running Kubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<Daskreech> lcb: might try adding a space
<lcb> Daskreech, thanks.
<Daskreech> ok
<LINKSWORD2> I hate getting disconnected. Freaking IRC doesn't even tell me.
<Daskreech> lol
<LINKSWORD2> All right, let's see if I can try this again.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm running Kubuntu 10.04 LTS. I have been getting repeated prompts saying: "Amarok is requesting access to KDE Wallet. Please enter your password for this wallet."
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: Amarok is logging into something
<LINKSWORD2> I understand that. My question is how I can turn off the repeated password requests.
<Daskreech> did you give it a password for scrobble or anything like that?
<Daskreech> It should ask if you want to login this one time or forever more
<LINKSWORD2> Uh, what? I'm sort of a Linux n00b... >.>
<Daskreech> just tell it forever
<LINKSWORD2> It asks each time I start Kubuntu.
<Daskreech> Welcome to Linux and KDE LINKSWORD2 :)
<LINKSWORD2> I haven't seen the option to tell it forever.
<Daskreech> Cause Amarok starts as soon as KDE starts?
<LINKSWORD2> Yes.
<jimmy51> hello, can someone tell me the eastiest way to accomplish the steps in this link (  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7955&iTestingId=15996  )  on Kubuntu 9.10 ?
<jimmy51> it's written for kubuntu 7.10
<jimmy51> and has you download wine source, compile, etc.  surely there's a more automated way to do this these days...
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: What do I do?
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,Go to "System Settings >> KDE Wallet
<lcb> "System Settings >> Account Details >> KDE Wallet
<LINKSWORD2> OK, checking that.
<lcb> check KDE Wallet Conf...
<Daskreech> jimmy51: #winehq
<LINKSWORD2> All right, I believe I have found the necessary settings.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2, untick Enable KDE wallet subsystem.
<LINKSWORD2> Done with that.
<LINKSWORD2> Apply & Exit, correct?
<LINKSWORD2> KDE Wallet is anal or something.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2, or Acces Control and take the check mark of "Prompt ...*
<lcb> but i think you don't want to do that
<LINKSWORD2> Why not?
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,yes, Apply
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,because you never know when accessing an open wallet :p
<lcb> welcome
<lcb> or... "np"
<lcb> oh, you're back :o
<lcb> ohh he left :o
<lcb> i think LINKSWORD2 is having some sort of dispute with IRC
<lcb> LINKSWORD2, stop fighting with IRC
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not. lol
<tso> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LINKSWORD2> I don't know why I keep getting disconnected.
<aveteam> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,did you pay to Bill?
<lcb> i mean THE bill
<LINKSWORD2> ... Wha?
<LINKSWORD2> I have no idea what you're talking about, now...
<LINKSWORD2> IRC is free...
<lcb> LINKSWORD2, na na
 * Daskreech whispers. I think lcb just wants to send you a bill
<LINKSWORD2> HAHA!
<LINKSWORD2> Thanks, Daskreech
<lcb> now things changed. you need to inser 1 dollar bill in your CD tray for 12 hrs of IRC usage
<lcb> insert, too
<lcb> face up, LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> If I insert said bill into CD tray, then I can take it back out.
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<lcb> oops, i forgot about #ubuntu-offtopic
<LINKSWORD2> I thought I was the n00b... lol
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,if you *think* someone is pounding your ip, check on freenode.net help page and protect yourself
<LINKSWORD2> No, the problem is my IRC controller on my Windows laptop.
<LINKSWORD2> I know how to fix it, but it's a pain to do.
<lcb> i don't remember the name now, but i think that protection is called kloandom
<LINKSWORD2> lol kondom
<moes> Having problems booting Kubuntu 10.04 from Ubuntu 10.04 grub 2 display
<LINKSWORD2> JK
<LINKSWORD2> What are the benefits of upgrading from Kubuntu 10.04 to 11.04?
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,please, just don't upgrade to unity
<new2net> I don't always make great choices, but when I do... it involves KDE :) finally got it working
<LINKSWORD2> What do you mean by unity?
<Daskreech> new2net: :)
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: KDE 4.7
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,like all upgrades, a lot of things are improved and/or corrected
<LINKSWORD2> I believe that 11.04 is called Natty Narwhal... Correct?
<LINKSWORD2> AKA Natty for short.
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: it is
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,yes. 10 points
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<lcb> i've been there
<LINKSWORD2> So the question is, what has been improved between 10.04 and 11.04?
<lcb> and didn't like / unity. now i'm in love with KDE-Ubuntu
<Daskreech> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release <--- LINKSWORD2
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,do you have time?
<LINKSWORD2> I've got plenty of time.
<lcb> Daskreech,that was the right/strate/correct answer
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,because to name all changes you might stay here for a while
<lcb> like 2 months
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<lcb> hmmm your "lol" is triggering an IRC disconnection.
<LINKSWORD2> ... Epic fail.
<lcb> don't "lol" anymore, just to make sure..
<tso> lol
<lcb> hmm
 * new2net finds this funny.
<lcb> new2net,before you send me again to #ubuntu-offtopic :p
<moes> Having problems booting Kubuntu 10.04 from Ubuntu 10.04 grub 2 display...What info do you need to help ???
<lcb> moes,press SHIFT right after bios messages and go to grub recovery menu. update everything
<tso> DarthFrog: but i don't understand
<tso> is it a driver problem i have?
<LINKSWORD2> Icb, how can I disable an update that I don't want?
<tso> or do i have to do something else?
<tso> my is bc4318
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,when?
<moes> lcb, I have run update-grub from Ubuntu and the info updated
<lcb> LINKSWORD2, use synaptic to do that
<LINKSWORD2> Nevermind. I do think I found the issue.
<LINKSWORD2> It's a web browser, of which, I don't like the newest version.
<lcb> moes,don't you get the kernels choice?
<moes> lcb, Yes I have the Kubuntu kernel and the Ubuntu kernel
 * tso donnnt ndeerstand
<tso> lol
<LINKSWORD2> Hehe.
<lcb> and the recovery option... if you go there you have, besides others, a failsafeX. isn't that what you need?
 * lcb don't understand tso not understanding
<moes> lcb, The safe mode does not open Kubuntu only gives the same errors
<LINKSWORD2> Double LOL!
<tso> moes: but does the safe mod work with wireless?
<moes> I am hard wired
<LINKSWORD2> Icb? Can I upgrade to 11.04 via the Konsole terminal?
<multipass> how do i add a link to the bottom panel, a link to an applciation
<lcb> moes, try that failsafeX option. fix packages before with option DPKG and GRUB
<lcb> GRUB is to update the grub2 btw
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,if you call me again Icb i'm going to call IRC to take care of you :/
<LINKSWORD2> ... So what is it again?
<moes> lcb, Both grubs are 2 I can mount kubuntu partition and see /boot/grub/gru.cfg
<LINKSWORD2> Is it lcb?
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,10 pints
<lcb> i mean, points
<tso> HI
<tso> i deleted windows
<tso> but when i start the pc grub page appears
<tso> how do i remove this?
<lcb> moes,i would not go into the risk here in how to configure that. better check ubuntu's grub2 help page
<LINKSWORD2> Hehe. I'll take a pint, too. :P
<moes> lcb, Thanks for the effort
<lcb> moes,sorry buddy, i messed grub once, following tips over the IRC
<lcb> each case is a scenario
<lcb> 1 scenario
<LINKSWORD2> At any rate, can I upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 via the Konsole terminal?
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,NO
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,because you make too many mistakes when you write
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , first
<LINKSWORD2> OK, I'll do that.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2, then, sudo apt-get check && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<LINKSWORD2> Alright.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,then reboot, press SHIFT right before grub loads and select recovery kernel
<lcb> LINKSWORD2, on the menu, to make sure everything is ok, select Clean then DPKG, then GRUB options, then select ROOT and reboot
<lcb> LINKSWORD2, are you ok? :o
<tso> anybody knows? how do i disable grub
<lcb> i hope you are not breaking any virtual bones with all this falls
<tso> as i don't have windows installed anymore but the computer still asks me which system to boot
<tso> how do i disable it?
<tso> to boot faster
<LINKSWORD2> If you didn't catch my last message, I'm going to kill my IRC client program.
<LINKSWORD2> Anyway.
<LINKSWORD2> What I asked before was whether or not it is possible to upgrade by direct download on my Kubuntu computer?
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,in general: FIX everything before upgrading, by doing what i told you
<lcb> geeee
 * lcb ** is now talking with IRC to make LINKSWORD2 changing nick to *** YO-YO
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah, bite me.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,did you see what i wrote?
<LINKSWORD2> Yes, I did.
<LINKSWORD2> And no, I will not have my name changed.
<lcb> don't do anything before updating and fixing the system. then use the graphical interface for upgrading. you have a notice there
<LINKSWORD2> OK, I did not see that part.
<lcb> unless you want more headaches, like the 1s w/ IRC
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,are you thinking in upgrading that machine or other aside?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm currently on a Windows 7 laptop. I'm upgrading my experimental Kubuntu machine.
<LINKSWORD2> Or at least, that's the plan.
<LINKSWORD2> lcb, did you see my last message?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm a long-time Windows user, and now that I have an extra computer around, I've put Kubuntu onto it for experimenting.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,sorry, i see now. wait
<LINKSWORD2> I'm upgrading the experiment machine.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,so don't miss the first steps i told you
<lcb> and ask here any doubts
<SIR_Taco> wow.... trying to catch up
<LINKSWORD2> Can you lay out the steps and commands on a Pastebin, then share the link to it with me?
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,sudo -i | apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get check && apt-get -f install && apt-get autoremove && apt-get autoclean && ReBoOt
<tso> Hello, why is my WLAN interface unavailable
<lcb> ohh boy...
<tso> lcb:  do you know?
<SIR_Taco> this can't end up well
<LINKSWORD2> ... Epic fail. Again.
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: awesome.... 12
<LINKSWORD2> What?
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,sudo -i | apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get check && apt-get -f install && apt-get autoremove && apt-get autoclean && ReBoOt
<lcb> this was the last time :p
<LINKSWORD2> Welcome... To hell...
<lcb> tso, try 'ifup -a '
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: welcome.... to unappreciated bandom
<lcb> tso,better so you know what's wrong and how to deal w/it... > http://goo.gl/MmDA
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,windows is good, isn't?
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> The problem I'm having isn't Windows itself. It's the IRC program I'm using.
<lcb> !xchat
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<lcb> wow
<LINKSWORD2> No, I'm not using xchat
<lcb> LINKSWORD2,so do it. is for win too
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: Dare I ask what the problem is, and what IRC program you're using?
<LINKSWORD2> It's the built-in IRC client on the Opera web browser.
<lcb> ahh
<lcb> figures
<LINKSWORD2> And the problem is that it's getting an incorrect parse-return request.
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: ok.... so.... have you tried talking to the Opera people?
<LINKSWORD2> I know how to fix it. It just takes a long time.
<lcb> or singing a bit ... opera
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: so, then what's the problem?
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> I don't want to go into extensive details. I'm basically not interested in fixing it right now.
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: then submit a bug report and quit complaining
<lcb> he's not complaining a lot :o no time for it - every time he "talks" drops the connection
<c2tarun> I got this error while running cmake. http://paste.kde.org/72019/ can anyone please tell me name of the packages required?
<tso> hi, i did this stuff
<pastyhermit> how do I change the color of the dropshadow in KDE
<pastyhermit> its blue and I want it red.
<tso> and my wlan disappeared from network manage on kubuntu
<tso> what do i do?
<Snowhog> pastyhermit: System Settings > Workplace Appearance > Window Decorations > Configure Decoration > Shadows
<pastyhermit> ohh its not in desktop effects, I was kind of banging my head agains th ewall
<pastyhermit> Snowhog: thanks so much
<pastyhermit> KDe theems so nicely
<pastyhermit> where can I post a screenie?
<Snowhog> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pastyhermit> http://imagebin.org/153634
<K-ion> k
<Snowhog> pastyhermit: Nice. Very nice.
<tso> hello, how can i fix my wireless? it is a bc4318 and i use the laste kubuntu version
<tso> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pastyhermit> yeah its pretty cool
<pastyhermit> :P
<Magnusson> anyone really good with configuring audio? trying to figure out my microphone and i'm guessing phonon is the culprit?
<Daskreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<preecher> Magnusson - evening again
<Magnusson> heey preecher
<tso> wireless doesn't work :/
<Magnusson> what's going on
<tso> Magnusson: when i recently installed kubuntu
<tso> the wireless didn't detected any networks
<tso> it was with the B43 driver installed
<tso> (its the bcm4318 model)
<Magnusson> oh sorry tso , was talking to preecher, that's a bit out of my realm unfortunately
<preecher> Magnusson i was having trouble with my mic last night an installed the pulse audio volume control before i could get it working
<Magnusson> preecher>oh yeah? did you ever get it working properly? i just did that, installed pavucontrol, then removed pulseaudio and pavucontrol, then reinstalled both (after reading in some forum)
<preecher> yes--its working perfect now
<preecher> after messing with it for like 45 minutes i remembered i had to do the same thing in xubuntu
<Magnusson> preecher>so just installing pulse audio volume control  fixed it completely?
<preecher> it did on mine--i just unmuted my mic thru the pulse control and it was working
<Magnusson> hm after i reinstalled my friends said they could hear very low music in the background, but with a lot of static. i'm not quite sure where i'd go to mess with those settings to try to clear it up
<alexey> Hi all! I have ubuntu 10.04 LTS OS with basic gnome workspace, but I want to install kde. So I have some problems with it.... can any help me?
<James147_> alexey: what problems?
<Daskreech> alexey: which problems?
<alexey> I have installed kde-full.... all kde applications have been installed, but kde-desktop not=(
<DarkwingDuck> alexey: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<alexey> gnome will not delete?
<DarkwingDuck> Nope
<DarkwingDuck> You can pick from the login screen
<alexey> ok, thanx=)
<DarkwingDuck> Aye.
<DarkwingDuck> alexey: It will ask you what you want to use for login... GDM or KDM.
<DarkwingDuck> So, that will be up to you. But from there you can shoose your session.
<alexey> y... I have used it in 9.04 and 9.10
<alexey> but I have installed kde-full package - not kubuntu-desktop=)
<pastyhermit> Magnusson: I had audio problems turns out I needed to add a flag to my alsa config
<Magnusson> pastyhermit>remember what?
<pastyhermit> Magnusson: ?
<Magnusson> pastyhermit>do you remember what flag you needed to add?
<pastyhermit> Magnusson: its dependant on the card
<pastyhermit> what kind of card do you have?
<Magnusson> hmm just my onboard intel motherboard
<pastyhermit> lspci -v | grep Audio
<pastyhermit> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Magnusson> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<pastyhermit> Magnusson: let me send you a link your card is different than mine but I did fine a problem with my LG laptop
<Magnusson> pastyhermit>that'd be much appreciated :)
<pastyhermit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<pastyhermit> read through it, follow it carefully
<preecher> Magnusson thats same as mine --im on ibm thinkpad laptop---pastyhermit can you send me as well?
<Magnusson> all my google searches have turned up bupkis, maybe i'm looking for the wrong thing
<pastyhermit> hrm...
<pastyhermit> im on a lenovo thinkpad t500
<pastyhermit> gtg daughter fussing
<Magnusson> yeah seems every answer i find is based on an internal laptop, no love for us desktop users with a desk mic
<Magnusson> pastyhermit>thanks!
<pastyhermit> rekonq is so buggy
<pastyhermit> what the hell is safari.jsp
<mole_> fe fi fo fum, i smell kraft dinna
<pastyhermit> well ok maybe not so buggy  but the release team sure screwed that one up.
<Magnusson> pastyhermit>that safari.jsp crap irritated the crap out of me too
<pastyhermit> Magnusson: did you fix it?
<Taggnostr> when I updated to 11.04 something went wrong and kde now fails to load, I tried to debug the problem and even managed to install fluxbox, but I didn't fixed it, so I'm thinking about formatting and installing everything from scratch. Is there a way to avoid buring a kubuntu cd/dvd?
<DarkwingDuck> Taggnostr: you have a USB thumb drive?
<Magnusson> pastyhermit>nah not yet
<Magnusson> pastyhermit>oh you mean the safari thing?
<Taggnostr> DarkwingDuck, yep
<DarkwingDuck> Taggnostr: Why not use that?
<Taggnostr> how does it work? should I just copy the iso on that or is there an installer-like program that downloads everything once I launch it?
<vbgunz> anybody know what the new "solid-powermanagement set cpufreq setting" command is in 11.04?
<DarkwingDuck> Taggnostr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Taggnostr> thanks
<pastyhermit> Magnusson: YEAH
<pastyhermit> soory bout caps
<Magnusson> pastyhermit>nah i hate konqueror as a generality but just happened to use it the other day, and that little error sent me running right back away
<vbgunz> Magnusson: what error?
<Magnusson> somehting about safari.jsp kept popping up, pastyhermit would probably know more if he uses konq/rekonq more
<pastyhermit> Magnusson: that wasnt konqueror that was rekonq
<vbgunz> yeah, I get that in rekonq a whole lot... to the point it's just bothersome
<Magnusson> no idea why it does it
<vbgunz> I read a solution that said something crazy like adding http://*safari.jsp* to the ad blocker... forget it
<ybit> hey guys quick question...
<ybit> in konsole profiles..
<ybit> green on black..
<ybit> what is that green color?
<ybit> i changed it accidentally
<vbgunz> ybit: if you go into konsole and create a whole new profile, does it start from scratch or copies your current profile?
<ybit> um... i think it copies..
<ybit> but i didn't start a new profile
<ybit> i just edited the green profile, silly me
<vbgunz> ybit: #18F018
<ybit> ty
<vbgunz> np
<pastyhermit> ybit: #18F018
<pastyhermit> ah crap
<vbgunz> heh
<pastyhermit> how do I get out of fullscreen in konsole
<pastyhermit> Anyone?
<pastyhermit> 1~1~1;2~1;2~\
<Guest83092> ctrl+shift+f11
<Guest83092> pastyhermit ctrl+shift+f11
<pastyhermit> Guest83092: thanks
<pastyhermit> Guest83092: nope
<Guest83092> pastyhermiy:it doesnt work?
<pastyhermit> Alt F3 letme regain control
<pastyhermit> Guest83092: not in Konsole
<pastyhermit> Im going to bed
<pastyhermit> good night everyone
<Guest83092> good night
<vbgunz> anybody know how I can change my cpufreq?
<vbgunz> I man and --help on cpufreq-set and I just don't know how to set it
<vbgunz> man, I found a method to change it but having 4 cores means I got to call the command 4 times :/
<new2net> vbgunz...   alias 4times="one && one && one && one"   :p
<vbgunz> I wrote up a script
<vbgunz> thanks
<vbgunz> when you mess up trying to grab the titlebar of the window and drag and *move* the window... what is that? how do you turn it off/
<Guest83092> How is that?
<vbgunz> ?
<gbz> hello, i was wondering if someone can help me with an issue.
<gbz> all you have to do, at first, is have a kubuntu installation and execute the command "env |grep GTK2_RC"
<gbz> does that return anything?
<OerHeks> gbz
<gbz> yes thats my nick
<OerHeks> oer@OerNest:~$ env |grep GTK2_RC
<OerHeks> GTK2_RC_FILES=/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/oer/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/oer/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4:/home/oer/.kde/share/config/gtkrc-2.0
<gbz> awesome
<OerHeks> any help ?
<gbz> hmm, i think this variable is exported by KDE though, so my logic is flawed, i should ask someone using GNOME
<gbz> heh
<gbz> thanks for your help though:)
<OerHeks> yw
<pawleeq_> hello
<pawleeq_> I have trouble with audacious 2.4.4 on kubuntu 11.04, it crashes whenever I open mp3.m3u on-line stream
<avengery> hi there
<avengery> anyone using alternative for hotspot shield vpn by passing proxy
<asraniel> hello. How can i convince kmail to use kwallet to save my passwords?
<ministr> hello?
<Anubis> hi guys !
<Anubis> is there some webcam software for kubuntu ?
<ed___> hello
<ed___> i got problems using kde 4 on kubuntu 11.04
<vbgunz> tdn: you here!?
<ed___> hello !
<ed___> yes me i got realy probs using ... (did u mean me?)
<vbgunz> tdn: I got to say thanks! I mirrored my disk, redid my whole disk using the lvm encryption and hibernate works!
<vbgunz> very happy
<ed___> hello does anyone knows about kde problems on laptop ?
<ed___> anyone allive here ?
<vbgunz> ed___: sometimes it's exciting in here, sometimes it isn't
<vbgunz> It usually happens you'll see a whole list of people in here but nobody is really in here
<szal> impatient kiddies
<alexey> Hi all! I have gnome-based ubuntu... And I want to install kubuntu-desktop... So I have installed kubuntu-desktop package, all kde applications have been installed. But now, there is not kdm... so in gnome I have cursor like kde and loading screen have changed to blue-kubuntu
<asraniel> i never done that. but when logging in, what is the login manager you have?
<asraniel> is it the gnome or the kde login manager?
<asraniel> alexey: the kde one should remotely look like this: http://moinakg.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/kde-kdm1.png
<alexey> no. loging screen has not changed
<alexey> I have experience installing kde under 9.10 and 9.04
<OerHeks> alexey, at login, choose your name, so the password dialog appear,then you can choose KDM at bottom panel
<alexey> and until it is in installing process it always asking default display manager
<alexey> but in 10.04 LTS
<alexey> it was not=(
<alexey> so I can't choose KDM at bottom panel, because ComboBox there is not=(
<James147_> alexey: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" ^^ it should prompt you which you wat to use as the default
<alexey> I'll try it
<JuJuBee> I have a live USB stick I have been using fine.  All of a sudden I am prompted for username and password when I "Try Kubuntu" ?  What's up with that?
<OerHeks> hi after flash 10.3.181.14 update today, flash does not work anymore :(
<OerHeks> re-install does not help.
<vbgunz> where did you get the flash?
<OerHeks> thru Kpackagekit update
<vbgunz> damn, I hope I don't get bit
<vbgunz> im upgrading 37 packages right now
<vbgunz> OerHeks: did you try another browser?
<OerHeks> yes, chromium and firefox
<OerHeks> i found a bugreport, but i didnot notice a error=1 > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/783761
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 783761 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "package flashplugin-installer 10.3.181.14ubuntu0.10.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<vbgunz> you could try as a work around, uninstalling it and dropping in the flash file from adobe
<OerHeks> i tried reboot, i know silly, but that gave me  Policy-Kit wasn't closed
<afief> Hello, I'm on kubuntu 10.10 with an AMD laptop that runs on an ati graphic card(OSS driver). Are there any bugs in 11.04 that I should be aware of before I upgrade?
<SeanTater> I setup hard drive spindown but I want to check if it's working. Is there a utility to check the hard drives status
<SeanTater> '?
<jussi> afief: I would suggest reading the release notes
<jussi> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<AciD> hi
<jussi> afief: the kubntu part is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes#Kubuntu
<jussi> Hi AciD
<AciD> i'm wondering if anybody using btrfs for / and /home get super uberly ultra slow kubuntu natty distrib ? For instance, the last update (including libroffice, quassel and other apps) is now running for 40 minutes and is only at 58%. only 1 core is a 100%, the 3 others are idling
<afief> jussi: thanks, reading right now
<tobs_> test
<tobs_> ah it works
<jussi> AciD: is your /home encrypted?
<AciD> the general responsivness of the distrib is quite ok though
<SeanTater> AciD: I only used it on Meerkat and I forgot I used it entirely - nothing seemed to change/
<jussi> AciD: Ive found with /home encrypted it can get super slow - especially with file pickers and dolphin etc.
<AciD> except when I submit those lines in quassel irc, they show up only ~2 seconds after "enter"
<AciD> yes, my home is encrypted
<jussi> AciD: However, thats a general feeling only, not a diagnosis
<Turbotobs> test
<AciD> but encryption wouldn't explain why an apt-get upgrade is so slow though, as / isn't encrypted
<AciD> test 14h36 20s30
<AciD> hm
<AciD> the installation is now at 60%...
<AciD> only 2% progress in 2 minutes is clearly not normal
<AciD> not an a core i5 2410m and a 750GB 7200rpm hd I think
<jussi> AciD: that does seem strange.
<AciD> i'm not swaping btw, got 844MB of free RAM
<AciD> I did kernel panic the boot before, it seemed it was a btrfs problem
<AciD> ah, and i'm on an amd64 arch
<Pici> trolling
<Pici> oops
<Pici> ignore that, I was in the wrong window.
<AciD> I really don't see why it's that slow
<jussi> AciD: File a bug, describing the issue against btrfs - if its not btrfs they will quickly tell you.
<AciD> any pointers ?
<AciD> btw, do you know if the kernel save core dumps somewhere during kernel panic ?
<jussi> AciD: actually, Id file a bug for the kernel panic - did you take a picture of it ?
<jussi> AciD: "ubuntu-bug linux"
<jussi> And make sure you give all the little extra things kernel peoples want - they are listed on the bug filing page you get after running that command
<AciD> no :/
<OerHeks> how do i file a bugreport about flash update not working ? under wich subject ?
<jussi> AciD: For next time, if you get a kernel panic, take a picture. it helps :)
<OerHeks> Kpackagekit is closed for bugreport.
<jussi> OerHeks: ubuntu-bug flashplugin-installer
<AciD> jussi: will do !
<OerHeks> thnx jussi
<jussi> OerHeks: :)
<jussi> right, Im off now. laters
<AciD> ciao
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Pablo> halo
<Pablo> hello
<Pablo> can somebody help me
<Pici> Only if you ask a question.
<Pablo> i want to join another channel
<Pablo> but dont know how
<Pici> Usually: /join #channelname
<Pablo> ok which channel for example?
<Pici> I don't know what channel you want to join.
<Pablo> i can type any existing channel i want?
<Pici> Yes.
<Pablo> ok ill try
<Pablo> thx
<Pablo> ahh it works pici ;)
<AciD> report done
<BluesKaj> Pici, I'm thinking of running W7 in VB , have you tried it ?
<Pablo> pici?
<Pici> BluesKaj: I ran one of their pre-release releases with no issues.
<Pablo> i want to join these server http://irc.netsplit.de/networks/QuakeNet/
<Pablo> but when i type "/join #quakenet
<Pici> Use /connect
<Pablo> hm... whats the difference between /join and /connect?
<Pablo> ah ok with /join i can also create my own channel on this server right?
<Pablo> ?
<Pablo> hm...
<Lebawurscht> terst
<Lebawurscht> test
<Lebawurscht> test
<Lebawurscht> nobody ther?
<kavurt> you are here
<Pici> There are people here, but you've just said 'test' so far, not much to respond to.
<Lebawurscht> right
<Lebawurscht> how can i join another server?
<BluesKaj>  /servername
<BluesKaj> Pici, what about the screen size of the guest OS/W7?
<lionzw> can someone tell me how to download a video file from youtube and convert it to another format?
<Pici> BluesKaj: I don't remember having any issues, but it was a while ago.
<Lebawurscht> ah ok
<Lebawurscht> is is possible to list all channels of a server?
<lionzw> i want to avoid using flash
<Pici> !alis | Lebawurscht
<ubottu> Lebawurscht: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Pici> lionzw: I use cclive to download videos from youtube.  Its in the repositories.  Its a cli tool, but its very easy to use.
<Lebawurscht> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Pici> cclive -f "best" "http://youtube.com/url"
<BluesKaj> lionzw, install youtube-dl , ffmpeg is a good cli video convertor
<lionzw> Pici thank you
<lionzw> BluesKaj thanks also
<leo> I have a problem getting my wireless card working.
<BluesKaj> leo__, which wifi card is it ?
<AciD> leo__: is that an atheros one ?
<leo__> I'm not entirely certain. I am fixing this computer for my dad.
<leo__> How do I find what card is in it?
<george_> Ok guys. I'm running Kubuntu 11.04 and today I've update a few packages, Adobe Flash Installer was included, and after that update (successfull), I can't watch flash content anymore. Help, please?
<leo__> Wait, it's Broadcom
<kaddi> hi, is it possible to move the settings folder of one specific up from .home to a different location?
<kaddi> i'm using virtualbox and the snapshots taken can easily be 6-10Gb in space. So it's filling up my personal folder real fast
<AciD> kaddi: you can always create symbolic links
<kaddi> in related terms: How is the konqueror/dolphin plugin called again where you can get a visual of how big each folder is?
<BluesKaj> !broadcom | leo__
<ubottu> leo__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<AciD> filelight is the apps you are searching for ?
<kaddi> thanks AciD i'll look into symbolic links.. The name filelight doesn't ring a bell.. but since I can't remember the one I mean .... >.>
<leo__> Thank you
<AciD> kaddi: it was "radial map" view iirc, but filelight does the same thin i guess
<_christian_> anybody knows how to expand an extended partition?
<kaddi> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/440/appsinkonquerorpf1.png/ that's the one I mean.. it comes without a name in the article >.>
<BluesKaj> !gparted | _christian_
<ubottu> _christian_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kaddi> i think it may have been called fsview?
<kaddi> !fsview
<AciD> kaddi: I guess it's not supported since kde4 as it was a konq plugin
<_christian_> BluesKaj ubottu i got the kde partition manager
<_christian_> but i will try gparted
<kaddi> AciD: hmm, ok.. I thought i'd used it on kde4, but that may have been upgrade not clean install
<AciD> kaddi: from my point of view, a radial map is more clear than this kind of view :)
<BluesKaj> _christian_, gparted live cd is best
<kaddi> AciD: not a big fan of radial maps.. it's usually hard to tell what folder is which in the map and you can't see what each folder contains
<kaddi> gonna give filelight a whilr
<lionzw> ERROR: unable to download video (format may not be available)  - i used youtube-dl with no options except the filename
<AciD> kaddi: lemme start my ubuntu 8.04 distrib, and I'll tell you the name of that thing
<_christian_> BluesKaj: i installed gparted on my pc but i cant resizre the extended partition, do i need ubuntu live cd?
<kaddi> AciD: i'm pretty sure it was fsview by now. But it seems to have gone
<lionzw> BluesKaj
<_christian_> BluesKaj: or cant ubuntu change mounted partitions?
<AciD> for those interested, about my previous ultra slowness problem.it seems it's related to using btrfs for /
<szal> *ouch*
<AciD> dpkg and btrfs = disaster
<lionzw>  youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdCjsr3LaT8&feature=youtu.be <-- this gives me the same error
<szal> _christian_: of course you can't work on a mounted partition!
<BluesKaj> _christian_, use the gparted live cd , it has more options ...you can't resize partitions on a mounted drive
<lionzw> ERROR: unable to download video (format may not be available)
<_christian_> BluesKaj: but how could kubuntu  change the partition?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu live cd can
<BluesKaj> if you insist , _christian_
<_christian_> BluesKaj: i changed the partition before setup routine correctly
<kaddi> AciD: one thing to be said about filelight is that it's fast at building it's radial maps. That's quite impressive
<_christian_> now: my extended partition has lost all of unused free space
<_christian_> and is appended to the end
<_christian_> okay i will try live cd, if its not working i come and blame on you :)
<AciD> the only quick workaround I see is booting on a liveusb, copying the content of / on an external hd, then reformatting / to ext4, and back. what a big loss of time..
<AciD> kaddi: indeed
<AciD> kaddi: it's only named "Afficheur de taille de fichier" which can be tranlated and "file size displayer"
<AciD> :/
<kaddi> it's hokai, I'm from France :p
<AciD> reboot time
<naftilos76> hi there i bought a nas device from Synology which of course runs linux. The options i have to access files or mount shares are ftp/smb/nfs . I want to try nfs which is linux's native protocol rather than trying smb which worked fine in the past. It is just that i have an issue with greek filenames appearing when mounting via smb but not via ftp. So i need to access via nfs. How do i do it? I have never used nfs before (shame on me)! Can
<naftilos76> anybody help? I am on Kubuntu 10.10 fully updated and KDE 4.6.2.
<_christian_> anyone knows how to resize extended partitions? (gparted on live cd does not work)
<AciD> re
<AciD> I'm copying all the files from / to a an external hd, but I encountered something new : the / isn't just "/" but "@/". Is that normal, I mean, should I copy all the system directories under that "@" ?
<tsimpson> AciD: where are you seeing "@/"?
<AciD> tsimpson: right in /media/uuid_of_my_root_partition/@
<AciD> my root folder for instance is in : /media/uuid_of_my_root_partition/@/root
<AciD> that's definitly new to me !
<AciD> I'm wondering if this is btrfs related, since I'll format it to ext4, I don't know if I'll need to keep the "@" or not
<tsimpson> the root partition is always '/'
<tsimpson> or, always mounted to '/' anyway
<AciD> yes, that's what I see when I use kubuntu natty, but not from live usb
<tsimpson> I don't know where @ came from, but if it's the only directory under /media/uuid_of_my_root_partition/, then you can think of that as the root FS
<AciD> ok I got it
<AciD> it's btrfs related it seems, as I found that in /etc/fstab : "/dev/sda6       /               btrfs   defaults,subvol=@ 0       1"
<AciD> I guess I'll have to drop it if I wans to use ext4 instead
<AciD> wans
<AciD> want
<tsimpson> you can probably just "assume" that @ is /, and go from there
<AciD> yep
<Feldegast> hi, whenever i reboot and log in, my ketboard profile is wrong, i have found that if i load gnome-keyboard-properties, then view my keyboard but do not change any settings then exit it is fixed, until i reboot, is there a more perminant solution? i have a US international keyboard (well it is a Logitech G19 but US international is better than what it defaults to)
<AciD> Feldegast: check ~/.config/ dir for any *.map files
<AciD> Feldegast: then try #ubuntu, as it seems it's a gnome related problem
 * AciD crosses his fingers and reboot
<_christian_> anyone knows how to resize extended partitions?
<James147> _christian_: use partition manager or gparted
<_christian_> James147: does not work, even on live cd
<James147> _christian_: what filesystem?
<_christian_> its an extended partition
<James147> thats not a filesystem
<_christian_> i got logical volumes with ntfs, ext4 and swap
<_christian_> and i want to add some free disk space
<_christian_> kubuntu resized the extended partition during installation
<_christian_> which was not wanted and not selectet in partition manager
<_christian_> i partitioned the disk with the partition manager from kde4 and then i selected the volumes for installation in the install wizard
<James147> _christian_: if you are trying to shrink you need to shrink the logical partition first I thin, if yo are trying to grow you need to grow into unalocated space
<_christian_> i got unalocated space
<_christian_> i want to grow
<_christian_> but if i right click on the entended partition i cannot select "resize"
<James147> _christian_: and the unalocated space is next to the extended partition?
<_christian_> at the end out of
<_christian_> i got a n extended partition 400GB now its 215
<_christian_> 100gb the ntfs logical
<_christian_> and the rest for the three swap home and root partition for natty
<_christian_> and at the "end" out of the extended is the free space
<_christian_> any ideas? :>
<_christian_> James147: i got it: natty is silly: you have to select: deactivate swap-partition
<_christian_> then you can change the size-.-
<ehsan> sys tray don't display gyachi and java or wine tray icons?
<noaXess_netubu> hey all
<noaXess_netubu> in made a fresh install from 11.04 and had no internet while installing
<dniMretsaM> hello
<noaXess_netubu> now i have.. and on install there was a question to install special extras.. tools, wlan drivers.. how can i do that now
<dniMretsaM> you need to connect to the Internet to do that
<noaXess_netubu> yes.. now after install i have interne :) how do that after installation?
<dniMretsaM> you need to check in Additional Drivers and Update Manager
<noaXess_netubu> arethis the kubuntu-restricted-extras/addons?
<noaXess_netubu> already done..
<dniMretsaM> no, these are different
<kore_> Hello, I just installed kubuntu 11.04 and am getting no sound... help
<dniMretsaM> update manager is Kpackagekit if u didn't know that
<noaXess_netubu> dniMretsaM: i know all that :p.. just want to know the package name for special wlan drivers..
<dniMretsaM> you'll also need to install Flash. I recommend the Firefox add-on Flash-Aid. And for wlan drivers, I don't know what you would use. It all depends on the hard ware you have
<acid> ok, not good :(
<dniMretsaM> wut's not good acid?
<acid> this system booted ok, the switch from btrfs to ext4 root worked
<acid> but, now I can't access my /home. it says "mount: /dev/sda9 is already mounted or /home is busy"
<acid> I figured out it was related to dm-crypt
<acid> but I don't really know what to do now :(
<dniMretsaM> um, did you try unmounting it and the re-mounting?
<acid> yes, it says it's not mounted
<acid> and nothing can be seen in /home
<acid> I also tried to mount /dev/sda9 in another directory (/mnt/home)
<acid> same effect
<dniMretsaM> is /home in a separate partition?
<acid> yes
<acid> I mean  no
<dniMretsaM> that's odd, if u can access other stuff on the same partition, it shouldn't be a problem
<acid> ok let me rephrase is
<acid> I can't access anything from /dev/sda9, which contains /home/*
<acid> and the mount point folder /home/ is empty (on /dev/sda10)
<acid> lsof|grep /home shows nothing
<dniMretsaM> hmm, well, I don't think I can help you
<dniMretsaM> sorry, too advanced for me
<dniMretsaM> :-$
<acid> i'm f*cked. :( I just used 4 whole days to switch from my old 8.04/10.10 combo to the new 11.04, and now I can't access the data I don't know why
<dniMretsaM> did u upgrade?
<acid> fresh install
<acid> but not the point
<kore_> Hello, I just installed kubuntu 11.04 and am getting no sound, could someone help me?
<acid> I did delete the / partition (former /dev/sda6 with btrfs) and formatted it with ext4 (it changed to /dev/sda10 then)
<dniMretsaM> I know it's not the point. try making a thread on the Ubuntu Forums. Lot's of people who are much more knowledgeable than me there
<acid> don't know if that cound be related
<acid> I did changed the /etc/fstab accordingly, but I could have forgot something else
<acid> thanks for your help anyway dniMretsaM
<dniMretsaM> yep. sry I couldn't be of any help
<DeadmanIncJS> hi kids
<DeadmanIncJS> is there a way to join 2 different servers while in Konversation?  i want to join irc.andirc.net as well as this
<Peace-> DeadmanIncJS: ya
<DeadmanIncJS> i forgot the commands
<DeadmanIncJS> is it /server?
<Peace-> DeadmanIncJS: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/17/plasma-desktopty1698.jpg
<Peace-> DeadmanIncJS: new
<BluesKaj> kore , a clean install from media or an upgrade over the net ?
<DeadmanIncJS> ah
<DeadmanIncJS> k
<DeadmanIncJS> thanks
<dniMretsaM> I think kore left
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> I guess i'd better turn joins and patrs back on
<dniMretsaM> lol
<BluesKaj> i hate the clutter tho
<dniMretsaM> yeah. I know wut u mean
<acid> I was DAMN lucky this time !!! I figured out why it couldn't mount /dev/sda9 in /home !
<acid> it was /etc/crypttab which was wrongly pointing the swap on my /dev/sda9 (/home) partition
<acid> luckyly enough, I rebooted before /home got touched
<dniMretsaM> glad u figured it out
<BluesKaj> acid, how many OSs on that drive ?
<acid> it's kind of a miracle for me to have found an anwser, and so quickly !
<acid> BluesKaj: only one, for now
<BluesKaj>  /dev/sda9 ?
<acid> /dev/sda9 is my /home partition
<BluesKaj> time to write a new partition table methinks :)
<acid> for info, if some feels the system is sluggish, the switch from btrfs to ext4 for root seems to work perfectly
<acid> no more freezes and stuff
<BluesKaj> when you decide to new clean install would be a good time
<acid> BluesKaj: what do you mean ?
<acid> BluesKaj: I did do a clean install on that now laptop, but then copy pasted (and merger) my configuration files from previous 8.04, 10.10 and 11.04 /home(s)
<acid> I won't ever do that again, it's a pita
<BluesKaj> well, sda9 means you must have a whole bunch of small partitions not doing anything or you've just retained the name from the last time you formatted
<acid> now I just need to figured out how to prevent that toshiba portege r830 to dim the brightness permanently after a suspend
<multipass> why do i keep getting authentication failed on my ATI admin
<multipass> hmm
<acid> BluesKaj: ah I see your point. I do have many partition (3 for base windows, 3 for different linux distro, 1 swap, 1 boot and 1 home)
<BluesKaj> acid, that's what asked before , how many OSs on the drive
<acid> BluesKaj: my fault :)
<acid> BluesKaj: english isn't my native language, sometimes I get confused :)
<ubuntu> hey i hve got an error grub rescue can ny1 help me
<ubuntu> coz of dual boot and change in my file system
<multipass> ubuntu: install grub2
<multipass> on your hard drive again
<ubuntu> i hve kubuntu live cd
<multipass> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<multipass> that will work
<ubuntu> hhw to install grub in that
<multipass> mount the drive in the live cd
<multipass> mount | tail -1
<multipass> then install grub on the drive
<ubuntu> how
<multipass> click on that link
<multipass> when trying to access my ATI config for admin, i get a auth error.. i'm entering the right password, anyone know how to change it or what to do?
<acid> I have a silly question not really related to kubuntu, but more to hardware : using a 64bit system with a core i5 2nd generation, can I use more than 8GB of ram (let's says, 1 SO-DIMM of 4GB and one of 8GB) ? Can it be limited by my laptop motheboard ?
<multipass> most likly limited by mobo
<multipass> 64bit is 16gb i think
<acid> multipass: can't find any answer to that question on the net not on the toshiba support website
<multipass> find what model of mobo you have
<multipass> if possible
<multipass> from some hwmonitor type tool
<acid> multipass: i'll look into that
<ubuntu> please help me step by step m dumb
<ubuntu> about grub installation
<multipass> anyone know ho wi might change the password for my ati CCC? it seems to have a diff password than everything,  amdxdg-su -c amdcccle?
<multipass> yeah
<multipass> um
<multipass> first
<multipass> go to dolphin
<multipass> and select your hard drive u want grub on and mount it
<dniMretsaM> I'm out guys
<dniMretsaM> l8r
<multipass> after that
<multipass> type mount | tail -1
<multipass> and u should see a huge string of random chars identifying your drive
<multipass> ill brb
<ubuntu> which hard drive should i select
<ubuntu> is any1 der
<ubuntu> please hjelp me
<Graf_Westerholt> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<multipass> this is the exact section you want ubottu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Overwriting%20the%20Master%20Boot%20Record
<Graf_Westerholt> multipass, you meant ubuntu?
<multipass> brb
<multipass> oops
<multipass> :b
<Graf_Westerholt> :)
<multipass> im sure the bot already knew that
<Graf_Westerholt> LOL, sure!
<multipass> no sense in tellin him
<multipass> lol
<ubuntu> i m not getin how to do tat grub thng
<ubuntu> system is fukd up
<ubuntu> actually i reddy mny thngs but m nt geting
<ubuntu> i read mny thngs
<ubuntu> m geting an erroe grub rescue
<ubuntu> how to fix it
<stoyan4aluck> ubuntu: I am interested to know too
<ubuntu> hhow to do please tel me m using kubutnu live cd
<ubuntu> how to fix this grub prblm
<jussi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jussi> ubottu: follow the lost grub after windows
<ubottu> jussi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi> bah
<jussi> ubuntu: ^^
<ubuntu> okay
<ubuntu> can any1 help me about this step by step
<multipass> anyone use mutiple monitors?
<multipass> my second monitor desktop dosnt have a window manager and i cant type on it
<multipass> primary display is ok
<multipass> i think its a 11.04 problem, i got it on ubunto also
<multipass> fine in 10.10
<moes> I am wanting to have a window open in the center of the monitor rather than on the upper left....Where do I find the setting to accomplish this ?
<LINKSWORD2> Hey all, I'm trying to find the info to install KDE Desktop Effects
<Peace-> LINKSWORD2: you have already the kde effects
<Peace-> LINKSWORD2: systemsettings ==> deskto effect
<moes> I am wanting to have a window open in the center of the monitor rather than on the upper left....Where do I find the setting to accomplish this ?
<Peace-> moes: windows behavior on systemsettings?
<simion314> moes: i think you can right click the title bar, the Advanced then you have set5t6ings per Application or per Window, so you can set some apps to start on the possition you want
<LINKSWORD2> That wasn't a good idea, apparently.
<LINKSWORD2> I enabled Desktop Effects on my Linux computer, and the screen flashed, then it came up with a black screen with [ OK in the top-right corner.
<LINKSWORD2> How do I fix this?
<moes> Peace-, Windows behavior worked ...Thanks for the help
<Peace-> moes: nice
<LINKSWORD2> Peace-: I need to disable desktop effects. I enabled it and now I have a black screen with [ OK in the top-right corner. I do believe this is a problem. :o
<LINKSWORD2> xD Nice quit message, IdleOne
<Peace-> LINKSWORD2: intel ? nvidai?
<Peace-> LINKSWORD2: ati?
<LINKSWORD2> AMD on-board.
<Peace-> so ati i guess?
<LINKSWORD2> It's a 10-or-so year old Compaq.
<LINKSWORD2> 1GB Ram max, 2.3 Ghz processor.
<LINKSWORD2> I guess Desktop Effects requires more than that computer can handle.
<LINKSWORD2> Yes, it appears to be ATI, Peace-.
<LINKSWORD2> (Random disconnect.)
<LINKSWORD2> Apparently, my IRC client doesn't like me going idle.
<LINKSWORD2> What can I do to fix my problem?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm lost, here.
<LINKSWORD2> Can anybody tell me off the top of their head how to get to recovery mode on Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, hold down the shift key after the bios page and you'll get the grub menu
<LINKSWORD2> Thanks Blues
<BluesKaj> np
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, actually atthe bios page would be best
<BluesKaj> at
<LINKSWORD2> Why?
<BluesKaj> so it doesn't pass grub
<BluesKaj> err passover
<LINKSWORD2> All right.
<LINKSWORD2> BluesKaj: Do you know how to disable Desktop Effects? It's what is causing Kubuntu to not load.
<LINKSWORD2> I just get a black screen with [ OK in the top-right corner.
<BluesKaj> when do you get the blacl scrn ?
<LINKSWORD2> I keep getting disconnected if I don't keep typing
<LINKSWORD2> FYI, that sucks.
<Graf_Westerholt> How do you connect, LINKSWORD2?
<LINKSWORD2> Built in IRC on Opera.
<LINKSWORD2> ... Whoa. Recovery mode seems to have switched over completely to Ubuntu standard, rather than the KDE/Plasma interface of Kubuntu.
<LINKSWORD2> Now I'm really lost.
<LINKSWORD2> Haha! That does sound like House. xD
<Graf_Westerholt> LINKSWORD2, are you only disconnected from IRC or Internet?
<LINKSWORD2> IRC.
<Graf_Westerholt> Try another IRC-Client.
<LINKSWORD2> Forget about that. I'm on a Windows PC. The problem there explains itself.
<Graf_Westerholt> :)
<LINKSWORD2> Let's just get my Linux system running... properly.
<Graf_Westerholt> k
<LINKSWORD2> I have run through recovery mode, and now I have a standard Ubuntu up on screen.
<LINKSWORD2> Kubuntu's KDE and Plasma interfaces apparently have disappeared.
<Graf_Westerholt> Maybe that is the point of the recovery modes
<Graf_Westerholt> ?
<Graf_Westerholt> -s
<LINKSWORD2> Error: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID: GNOME-FastUserSwitchApplet"
<LINKSWORD2> The choices are Delete or Don't Delete. :/
<LINKSWORD2> What I have here is now Ubuntu. I'm familiar with KDE.
<LINKSWORD2> Graf_Westerholt: What can I do to fix this?
<Graf_Westerholt> I can just guess. Reinstall KDE?
<LINKSWORD2> Do you know any of the command lines to do so?
<Graf_Westerholt> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LINKSWORD2>  Cool. I'll do that.
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<LINKSWORD2> Graf?
<Graf_Westerholt> ?
<LINKSWORD2> If I have to install KDE over Ubuntu, will it upgrade, or will it wipe the system?
<Graf_Westerholt> Non of both.
<Graf_Westerholt> You can use Gnome AND KDE
<LINKSWORD2> OK?
<wn1zid> how does that work, i never did that before, i mean, using kde and gnome on the same session ??
<Graf_Westerholt> Every time you log in you can chose between Gnome or KDE.
<wn1zid> hah, does it have limitations ?
<Graf_Westerholt> No.
<LINKSWORD2> Oh, well. I'm not losing much. I'll start over.
<wn1zid> nice
<Graf_Westerholt> You can use XFE, too.
<LINKSWORD2> I prefer KDE over GRUB. I don't understand GRUB compared to KDE.
<wn1zid> are there drastic known issues ??
<Graf_Westerholt> !grub | LINKSWORD2
<ubottu> LINKSWORD2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<wn1zid> heh, maybe ill try that
<LINKSWORD2> wn1zid: I just screwed up majorly by enabling Desktop Effects on a machine that couldn't handle the graphics.
<wn1zid> lemme ask this, if i have a kde setup, can i do the same with gnome ??
<LINKSWORD2> So... Looks like I'm starting over from the ground, going up.
<wn1zid> LINKSWORD2-  from experience, use nvidia
<wn1zid> and with any effects, i suggest 2 gigs or more ram
<Graf_Westerholt> wn1zid, you can chose to use either Gnome or KDE every time you log in.
<LINKSWORD2> It's a 10 or so year old machine. It's an old Compaq I got cheap because it was already a scrapper.
<LINKSWORD2> Ah. It can only handle 1GB RAM max. That's the problem I didn't forsee.
<wn1zid> nice, but can you do that to an already kde setup, installing gnome on it also ??
<Graf_Westerholt> Yes, you can.
<wn1zid> lol, i have kde/gnome/xfce on 3 partitions, maybe ill fool around and try that
<Graf_Westerholt> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<wn1zid> ya
<Graf_Westerholt> You do not need three partitions. :)
<Peace-> hi
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<Graf_Westerholt> Just one installation.
<Graf_Westerholt> Peace- Hi
<LINKSWORD2> No doubt. lol
<wn1zid> i was under the impression that it took over without any prefference
<Peace-> Graf_Westerholt: hi
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, Peace-
<wn1zid> thats cool
<Peace-> LINKSWORD2: hey
<Graf_Westerholt> It is Linux, wn1zid. :D
<wn1zid> ya
<wn1zid> i switched to linux 5 yrs ago, but never tried that 1
<LINKSWORD2> -blink-
<LINKSWORD2> Hehe.
<Graf_Westerholt> I switched to Linux six years ago.
<Graf_Westerholt> 13.5.2005 :)
<LINKSWORD2> That's bizarre. I don't see Kubuntu 10.10 on the download site anymore.
<wn1zid> i cant stand a windoze machine, every time a customer comes in with one, it leaves with linux on it, lol
<Graf_Westerholt> LOL wn1zid
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<LINKSWORD2> I, on the other hand, am very familiar with Windows and Mac. I'm using an old PC to experiment with Linux.
<wn1zid> ya, but to get the full benefit, you need atleast 2 gigs of ram and 3gig chip
<Graf_Westerholt> We should stay on topic.
<wn1zid> and an nvidia card
 * LINKSWORD2 wipes the harddrive again and installs Kubuntu 10.04 LTS again.*
<wn1zid> D`oh!
<LINKSWORD2> What?
<multipass> yeah...
<multipass> 11.04
<multipass> and dual monitors
<multipass> is broken
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, that's an iliegitimate comparison , using an old machine for Linux
<multipass> the desktop on my other monitor broke sinse 10.10
<Graf_Westerholt> I love dual monitors.
<LINKSWORD2> It may be, but it's all I can really do, currently.
<multipass> 11/04 rendered it completly broken
<BluesKaj> you could try a lighter desktop like xfce , LINKSWORD2
<BluesKaj> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<wn1zid> never tried dual monitors, can you use both flat screen and a crt at the same time and get results ?
<multipass> whats the best desktop environment for dual monitors
<multipass> yeah wn1zid
<Graf_Westerholt> wn1zid Yes, ou can.
<multipass> but...
<wn1zid> wow,
<multipass> its super weird
<LINKSWORD2> What kind of differences are there between KDE and Xfce?
<wn1zid> ya, focusing from a 32 to a 17 is herd on the eyes
<wn1zid> hard
<Graf_Westerholt> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<LINKSWORD2> I almost want to call Xfce "X-face"
<wn1zid> lol
<BluesKaj> !xfce
<wn1zid> 2 many video games there LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> ... Nah. lol
<BluesKaj> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<LINKSWORD2> Does xfce come with the fluid dock at the bottom, as indicated by this screenshot? http://xubuntu.org/sites/default/files/natty_shot_front_0.png
<wn1zid> i have a asus eee pc with kde/gnome/xfce on it, it actually runs fabulous with them, and it hass all the effects turned on, i'm very impressed with linux.
<BluesKaj> I used fluxbox on a old pc and it ran well . only 256 ram 266mhz cpu and 6g hdd , but it was very usable .
<Graf_Westerholt> 266mhz?
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<Graf_Westerholt> VERY old :)
<BluesKaj> yup
<wn1zid> ya, flux or xfce is what you need for that dino LINKSWORD2
<Graf_Westerholt> Must be 1995 with 266 MHz
<BluesKaj> it's gone now but it worked well for a yr or so
<wn1zid> and 133 ram
<LINKSWORD2> It runs KDE just fine, except for the desktop effects. I'm not going to do that again. lol
<wn1zid> wait, back then it was 66 mhz ram
<Graf_Westerholt> 66 MHZ RAM?
<wn1zid> back then ya
<Graf_Westerholt> RAM is memory.
<Graf_Westerholt> RAM has MHz?
<multipass> how was kubuntu 10.10
<multipass> was it better than 11.04
<multipass> i know that 10.10 dual monitors actually worked on ubuntu
<LINKSWORD2> The computer I'm running Kubuntu on is from early 2003, 1GB RAM and a 2.4GHz processor.
<Graf_Westerholt> Sysinfo for 'candela': Linux 2.6.38-8-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.6.3 (4.6.3), CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+ at 1000 MHz (2010 bogomips), HD: 22/223GB, RAM: 1899/2008MB, 168 proc's, 5.4h up
<multipass> ubuntu 10.10 > 11.04
<multipass> is the same for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> yeah, 1000mhz=1Ghz
<Daskreech> Graf_Westerholt: RAM does have Mhz
<LINKSWORD2> Graf_Westerholt: Can I upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 via command line?
<BluesKaj> my first pc had 32mhz ram,,we thought it was "powerful" :)
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: yes
<LINKSWORD2> My CD with 10.10 on it is damaged/corrupted.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey, Dask. Short time, no see. xD
<Daskreech> It's longer but lots more fun
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2:  :)
<LINKSWORD2> OK, how can I do it, Dask?
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade
<LINKSWORD2> All three of those required?
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, just copy and paste it into the terminal
<BluesKaj> it'll work
<LINKSWORD2> Random disconnect, again...
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: Are all three of those commands required?
<wn1zid> ya
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: no but safest way
<LINKSWORD2> OK. I'm not 100% sure here, but I should run them each separately, correct?
<LINKSWORD2> Or all on one line?
<LINKSWORD2> lol dogatemycomputer Nice name. xD
<LINKSWORD2> The double &'s separate the commands, correct?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm sorry for so many questions, but I'm 99.5% a Linux n00b.
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, just have confidence in the help here
<macbook41> hallo im emil from germany and i need help with installing kubuntu. i have a macbook 4,1 without working cd/dvd-drive and my idea was to make a partition as "kubuntu.iso" or likely and to boot this partition with refit bootloader or something. if someone has any ideas or can help me i would be happy
<LINKSWORD2> xD One would hope so.
<LINKSWORD2> emil, your first problem is in attempting to use an ISO file on a Mac.
<macbook41> i found a way to convert it into an .dmg
<LINKSWORD2> Hold on a second while I grab a link for you.
<LINKSWORD2> This link has a section for Mac systems: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/releases/10.10/release
<LINKSWORD2> From there, since you don't have a working optical drive i.e. CD/DVD drive, I would look for a virtual image mounting program. I'm sorry I cannot recommend one in particular, as I don't know any off the top of my head.
<macbook41> but it requires a burned cd or a sd-slot doesnt it?
<LINKSWORD2> !google Mac virtual disk mounter
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<macbook41> toast titanum
<LINKSWORD2> D'oh! No google command on this IRC.
<LINKSWORD2> I fail. xD
<macbook41> but what does it help if i mount a virtual disc image in the mac os x system
<macbook41> i need to shut os x down to install linux right?
<LINKSWORD2> Not necessarily.
<LINKSWORD2> I don't have all the information you would need, but there are ways to install Linux to a separate partition without shutting down.
<macbook41> i see that would be great
<BluesKaj> !VB | macbook41
<BluesKaj> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: the && make the commands into a chain
<Graf_Westerholt> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Jon__> Hi all, what's a good wireless ubs dongle to use on kubuntu 11.04?
<Daskreech> It will run the first command and if it didn't crash or report an error the second one will run. If that doesn't crash or report an error the third will run
<Jon__> I'm a linux newbie.
<LINKSWORD2> I see.
<lcb> Good AfterAll
<Jon__> Sorry I mean USB dongle.
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings to lcb, goodbye all.
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<BluesKaj> Jon__, something that uses a broadcom or atheros chip
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: ??? hanging on?? i mean on IRC
<LINKSWORD2> Nope. Gotta run.
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: :)
<LINKSWORD2> Er. Yeah, I'm hanging on, but I've gotta run.
<Jon__> BluesKaj - thanks, how do I figure out what chip is being used in a usb dongle?
<LINKSWORD2> {POOF~!!!!}
<Daskreech> macbook41: PPC?
<macbook41> intel
<Daskreech> hi Jon__ welcome to linux
<Daskreech> macbook41: does the USB work?
<Jon__> Daskreech - thanks.
<BluesKaj> Jon__, ask the retailer , if he doesn't know, it should have some indication on the package
<Daskreech> Jon__: ask in #ubuntu more people will be there
<Jon__> BluesKaj - thanks sounds like a good place to start.
<Daskreech> If it works on Ubuntu it will most likely work on Kubuntu
<Jon__> Daskreech - thanks I'll give that a try.
<BluesKaj> there are some knowledgeable ppl in computer stores ...walmart etc , not so much :)
<sebas7727> Hi everybody! i use natty...but now the desktop effects doesn't work.....what can i do??? thanks ! i'm a linux newbie! :P
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: I've walked into a computer store and asked for help with a macbook RAM issue and seen 4 people's eyes glaze over
<macbook41> Daskreech: yes the USB slots are working. i allready tried to install from my 1gb usb drive. i configured it using following instcruction http://pastebin.com/c5kkk4st
<BluesKaj> yeah, Ive seen them scatter whenasked about graphics and sound
<Daskreech> THen again I've walked into computer stores and had to correct what the sales rep was explaining to a customer since it was totally backwards
<BluesKaj> I'll swear some of them were selling shoes 2 weeks previous :)
<Daskreech> That proves that there are some really dumb people in computer stores but of course does not dispprove at all that there are some really knowledgeable ones :)
<macbook41> the problem was that the apple bootloader and the refit bootloader both didnt showed the usb-drive as a "boot-option"
<Daskreech> macbook41: Ah what version of Refit?
<macbook41> the latest
<Daskreech> Hmm
<macbook41> 0.14
<macbook41> i read that not all usb drives are working
<georges> je suis paumé ! ! !
<Daskreech> macbook41: perhaps could you try holding option when you boot?
<macbook41> so i had the idea to make a bootable partition
<Daskreech> sounds like the path to take
<macbook41> Daskreech: first i tried only to hold the alt-key, and it showed only the mac-system partition, then i installed the refit boodloader and this also didnt showed the usb-drive
<macbook41> i guess i really have to save money for buying a external cd drive
<macbook41> but on the other way i think if it is possible to boot from a macbook an linux system, why cant it boot an linux installer than
<blackmoon> my bluetooth device is recognized only if I reboot from windows 7. can yuo help me?
<Graf_Westerholt> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<eswood> Hola, alguien que sea web developer y use kubuntu??
<Graf_Westerholt> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<macbook41> thanks to the helpers and bb
<eswood> @ubottu gracias
<securityxxxpert> I just installed my Nvdia Acclerated Graphics Card, rebooted the box, and it says "This driver is activated but not currently in use" so that poses the questions of how to I enable this driver?
<ArchangelSe7en> KDE ?
<ArchangelSe7en> if so
<ArchangelSe7en> Alt Shift F12
<securityxxxpert> ArchangelSe7en:  Yeah kde
<Tm_T> ArchangelSe7en: uh, that has nothing to do with driver though
<securityxxxpert> Yeah..didn't do anything
<securityxxxpert> Any idea on how to enable it?  I would of thought it would have enabled itself when I installed it but evidently not
<ArchangelSe7en> securityxxxpert, please , if you're using Xchat , type "/exec -o inxi -G" with no quotes (case sensitive).
<securityxxxpert> ArchangelSe7en: why?
<ArchangelSe7en> (supposing that you do have inxi installed)
<OerHeks> Inxi : Easy Information Retrieval Script
<securityxxxpert> Yeah nothing found
<dniMretsaM> hi guys
<securityxxxpert> sh: inxi: not found
<ArchangelSe7en> o/
<ArchangelSe7en> well I guess it's not installed than ..
<securityxxxpert> so any other idea's then?  I'm running a 9800 gt Nvidia card
<securityxxxpert> brb guys
<wn1zid> securityxxxpert-   install gawk   then this for inxi script, nice tool                http://techpatterns.com/forums/about1133.html
<BluesKaj> securityxxxpert, are you on desktop?
<wn1zid> as root of course
<securityxxxpert> Back
<securityxxxpert> Still no dice
<ArchangelSe7en> try installing tyhe drivers by hand
<ArchangelSe7en> the*
<ArchangelSe7en> manually I mean
<securityxxxpert> I did that already
<securityxxxpert> Still no dice
<BluesKaj> securityxxxpert, on a desktop , if so open the kmenu/apps/syatem additional drivers , install the  recommended driver
<securityxxxpert> BluesKaj:  I've already done taht
<securityxxxpert> No dice
<BluesKaj> securityxxxpert, most likely it's the nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> no dice doesn't tellus much
<Guest47710> Hi! My sometimes just randomly freezes up (the mouse keyboard screen) and sometimes the mouse will move, but the the system will be frozen!!
<securityxxxpert> BluesKaj: Got it working, now to see if it will crash randomly
<securityxxxpert> My xserver was using like 70% cpu
<Guest47710> Hi! My sometimes just randomly freezes up (the mouse keyboard screen) and sometimes the mouse will move, but the the system will be frozen!!
<Daskreech> Sorry
<Daskreech> Power outage
<Guest47710> Hi! My desktop sometimes just randomly freezes up (the mouse keyboard screen) and sometimes the mouse will move, but the the system will be frozen!!
<BluesKaj> Guest47710, we heard you the first time ...help isn't instant here
<Daskreech> Guest47710: Nvidia?
<Guest47710> Could be Nvidia. My laptop has no such problems like that because my laptop uses intel video chipset!
<BluesKaj> Guest47710, some desktop themes are causing a problem in kde , perhaps a change of theme in workspace appearance will help
<Guest47710> ok
<blackmoon-105> my bluetooth device is recognized only if I reboot from windows 7. i'm under natty. can you help me?
<BluesKaj> window decor or desktop theme , or both Guest47710
<BluesKaj> blackmoon-105, dunno much about bluez , but have tried to configure it ?
<blackmoon-105> BluesKaj: yes, but with not results
<BluesKaj> bummer, maaybe the driver is being enabled at boot
<Guest47710> well, hopefully when I build my PC, i'll use ATI instead. BTW, is ATI video drivers better in Linux?
<BluesKaj> from windows but not kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Guest47710, dunno , I have 3 nvidia pci cards on linux ...no probs
<wn1zid> nvidia works best 4 linux
<blackmoon-105> BluesKaj: in kubunto bt is recongnized only if i restart from windows, if i turn off the notebook and then power on, the bt is unavailable
<wn1zid> plus, they are constantly updating and improving drivers
<BluesKaj> blackmoon-105, there must be a faulty line in the config file
<Guest47710> Maybe it's because I have a crappy onboard video card.
<BluesKaj> blackmoon-105, why not purgew bluez and reinstall
<BluesKaj> Guest47710, decent video cards are worth it , especially now with all the home theater options with hdmi etc ..i bought a 8400gs for 45bucks US and work great
<BluesKaj> it works great
<Guest47710> Nvidia?
<BluesKaj> yup
<blackmoon-105> BluesKaj: nothing...
<BluesKaj> blackmoon-105, bid you reboot
<BluesKaj> did
<blackmoon-105> BluesKaj: ok, i try
<BluesKaj> I think this KB  needs cleaning , again ..too close to the coffee coaster
<Guest47710> How do I make my own Kubuntu distro?
<BluesKaj> blackmoon-105, now you'll have to configure bluez again
<_lion__> Guest47710 if you want to fork a distro start with something like rasta linux i think it's called dynebolic
<BluesKaj> Guest47710, if you have to ask ...it will be a worthy task , I'm sure
<BluesKaj> Guest47710, and it won't be kubuntu
<_lion__> dynebolic.org
<_lion__> the cool thing about dynebolic is that it's free software in the purest sense, unlike kubuntu
<blackmoon-105> BluesKaj: doesn't work..
<blackmoon-105> BluesKaj: with "hcitool dev" device is not recognized
<BluesKaj> blackmoon-105,sorry , dunno what else to do , except try asking in #ubuntu..they have a lot more ppl there
<blackmoon-105> BluesKaj: ok, thanks
<_lion__> blackmoon-105 i can refer you to a consultant who will only charge $150USD/hour
<BluesKaj> _lion__, that distro uses gnome as default ?
<blackmoon-105> _lion__: is too much expensive for me :-)
<_lion__> BluesKaj no
<BluesKaj> _lion__, have you tried it ?
<_lion__> BluesKaj years ago, yes
<BluesKaj> hmm, dormant OS and old too. 2007
<_lion__> i recommended it because it's a simple distro
<_lion__> BluesKaj a learning tool
<_lion__> before moving on to something serious
<BluesKaj> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ , this is interesting
<_lion__> it is, yes
<Sethiroth> i have a big red arrow across my desktop its
<Sethiroth> it goes if i restart but i would likw to know how to get rid of it without restarting
<lcb> Good Eve, Adam
<lcb> i mean, All
<ArchangelSe7en> ?
<Walzmyn> how can i determine what filesystem a USB stick is formated to?
<ArchangelSe7en> sudo fdisk -l
<Walzmyn> I was piddling with fdisk, i just didn't get far enough, thankyouverymucn ArchangelSe7en
<ArchangelSe7en> you're welcome
<kubu2> Walzmyn: better still install partitionmanager
<Walzmyn> kubu2: yeah, I knew there w2as a faster, CLI way to do it.
<kubu2> Walzmyn: but if you're not familiar with fdisk you could create more trouble
<kubu2> asking what should be tells me you are better off with the gui
<Walzmyn> you can screw up anything with CLI, using it is the only way to learn
<lcb> default KDE Partition Manager does the job
<lcb> does QuickLaunch widget works well on 11.04?
<lcb> trying to drag an app to it and doesn't "glue"
<DashX> Hey guys
<DashX> i gota hopefully relatively simple problem
<DashX> updated my system today, flash stops working in my browsers.
<DashX> both firefox and reconq
<DashX> i uninstalled flashplugin and reinstalled it but that didnt help. Anyone got ideas?
<lcb> DashX: try dpqg-reconfigure packagename
<lcb> dpkg-reconfigure ...
<DashX> thankd
<DashX> s
<DashX> i just removed using command line sudo apt-get
<DashX> instead of that stupid kpackage manager
<DashX> then reinstalled
<lcb> DashX: see also if you have more plugins for that (flash)
<DashX> it works now brosepf. thanks.
<lcb> great
<DashX> I got another question if you're willing
<DashX> Trying to get static IP going
<DashX> Actually ill deal with that another time
<DashX> thanks for the help agian lcb :)
<lcb> DashX: :)
<lcb> DashX: simple networking it's easy. On /etc/network/interfaces  auto eth0 | (change iface eth0 inet dhcp to) iface eth0 inet static | address 192.168.1.10 (or ip assigned to the machine from router) | gateway 192.168.1.1 |  netmask 255.255.255.0 | network 192.168.1.0 | broadcast 192.168.1.255 | gateway 192.168.1.1
<lcb> then $ ' sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ' |or| ' services networking restart '
<lcb> btw DashX, if you assign an ip from router you don't need to change...
<multipass> which kde does kubuntu 10.10 use?
<multipass> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<wn1zid> D`oh!
<wn1zid> 4.6  ?
<Guest83903> hello
<preecher> hello
<Guest83903> anyone know a link to get more irc channels?
<gomiboy> Guest83903: type /list
<Guest83903> thanks!
#kubuntu 2011-05-18
<wn1zid> time for bed, cyall
<Linkmaster> I have a question about the new update to AmaroK: The older version, I could use the arrow keys to fastfoward/rewind as well as turn the volume up and down. I could also use the mouse to place the song at any given point. Now, the play bar acts as if it is not getting any signal or anything. I can't click to move the song placement, and the track doesn't respond to any arrow key movement. It didnt' do this until after I
<Linkmaster> updated it
<Linkmaster> Also, how do I update to KDE4.6.3? I'm using 4.6.2, and it isnt showing up in my upgrade/dist-upgrade option
<szal> Linkmaster: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<Linkmaster> szal: Yep, that did it, konsole gave me a huge list of upgradable things. Thank you for that. Any idea on the AmaroK issue? Or is there an IRC channel I can go to to get direct help?
 * szal doesn't use Amarok
<Linkmaster> That means you must know everything about it though! :0
<Linkmaster> Kidding, thanks anyhow
<Roey> hi
<Roey> how do I get mplayer to output only to the headphones, given that Kubuntu 11.04 uses pulseaudio and I can't use mplayer's device flags
<szal> Roey: tried switching the output stream?
<Roey> through mplayer yeah
<Roey> but it still outputs to all devices
<Roey> i.e. headphones and spdif
<Roey> I want mplayer (from the command-line) to output only to headphones
<Roey> I am using kubuntu 11.10 64-bit
<szal> 11.10?
<Roey> 11.04 rather
<Roey> my bad.
<Roey> I'm also playing Mario 14 in Japan
<Roey> :P
<szal> how about e.g. KMix?
<Roey> it shows only one output device
<Roey> (alsamixer shows all of them)
<szal> don't look at the devices, look at the streams
<Roey> amarok studio stream and event stream
<Roey> "Amarok: Studio" stream and "Event Sounds" stream
<szal> is MPlayer playing?
<Roey> yes
<Roey> it plays to both headphones and spdif
<Roey> I want it to play to spdif only
<Roey> brb
<new2net> What is an appropriate backup application? I have a bad habbit of breaking installs.
<szal> if it doesn't show up as a playback stream, it's not playing through Pulse
<new2net> is Nepomuk apropos?
<szal> new2net: your 2nd question doesn't make sense..
<Roey> szal:  back
<new2net> szal: Does nepomuk seem like a good choice to solve my issue?
 * szal isn't aware that Nepomuk does backups
<new2net> I want to backup my OS- not files... I always keep remote backups of important files.
<gomiboy> new2net: you can't break anything if you don't use experimental/strange ppas or you like to write random sudo rm -fr in the terminal :D
<new2net> su root && cd / && rm -r
<tsimpson> please don't post those kinds of commands...
<new2net> tsimpson: sorry, i aliased that one as apocalypse
<new2net> Kbackup seems like what I wanted.
<leo__> I have a Broadcom wireless that is giving me trouble. Installing the proprietary drivers makes the NetworkManager unable to see a wireless ability completely. Uninstalling the driver allows the wireless to be seen, but unavailable.
<multipass> what is different from 10.10 to 11.04?
<multipass> can 10.10 update kde automatically?
<leo__> Anybody able to help?
<Linkmaster> leo__: you might need to install WICD/gnomenetwork manager. I dont' use either, but I do know that the KNetworkManager can get pretty sketchy at times.
<Axlin> multipass: here's the info on kubuntu 11.04 - http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release
<multipass> yeah but im trying to find out if i can upgrade kde??
<multipass> if im using 10.10
<multipass> 11.04 isnt working for me unfortinatly
<multipass> not just kubuntu, its all 11.04 it seems
<Axlin> multipass: and 10.10 can be upgraded to kde 4.6 if you subscribe to the kubuntu backports ppa -
<Axlin> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<multipass> 11.04 messes up dual monitor for me
<Linkmaster> multipass: I was using KDE4.6.2 before I rolled up to 11.04, so I'm sure you can upgrade to 4.6.3
<multipass> i think its the xorg upgrade that broked it
<multipass> not sure
<multipass> hmm ok
<leo__> I tried to install WICD, and there was a "fail" message while it was installing. I would have to recreate the problem to show it, but I dont know how to do screen capture.
<multipass> i think im going to install ubuntu 10.10 then install kubuntu-desktop ontop of it, im not missing out on anything with that right?>
<Axlin> no, but you'll have a bunch of unneeded ubuntu-related packages installed that way
<multipass> yeah.. i know :[
<multipass> bleh
<Linkmaster> multipass: as said, and it also clogs things up a bunch with things you do/don't need. I tried that once, and just decided to deal with Kubuntu's somewhat faulty network manager instead of all the bloat that having two desktops had
<fedelevin> I need help, any person here?
<Linkmaster> fedelevin: whats wrong?
<fedelevin> Thanks, sorry for my bad english, the problem is that i have Win7 in a partition of mi pc, and i installed Kubuntu 11.04 in another partition...
<fedelevin> but in the boot menu i only can select Kubuntu
<fedelevin> WIn7 not is an option
<fedelevin> Any idea?
<Linkmaster> Can you see the 7 partition from dolphin? You should be able to load dolphin up, and along the right side you'll see what looks like an external drive, but it'll be your 7 partition
<fedelevin> Yes, i can acces the partition and look all the files
<Linkmaster> Have you looked at you 40_config file under the grub?
<fedelevin> No, what is that?
<Linkmaster> Its a file that allows the grub bootorder to be configured..but that might not help, since you say it won't show up at all..hm. have you tried to run 'sudo update-grub' on konsole?
<multipass> did you delete any partitions when you were installing kubuntu?
<multipass> windows 7 needs a 100mb partition i believe
<multipass> i tried deleting it once to see what would happen, and i couldnt boot into w7
<fedelevin> I execute sudo update-grub and this is what brought me back:
<fedelevin> fedelevin@fedelevin-Kubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub
<fedelevin> [sudo] password for fedelevin:
<fedelevin> Generating grub.cfg ...
<fedelevin> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!!!
<fedelevin> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
<FloodBotK1> fedelevin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Linkmaster only uses XP, so he didn't think about that
<fedelevin> i will reboot the pc to see if it worked... THANKS FOR THE HELP
<DoctorPepper> can anyone please tell me if there is a way to have the autostarted application know if the other   applications have finished launching
<Roey> Hi.  I'm on Kubuntu 11.04 with pulseaudio.  How do I make mplayer/mpg123  output to just the headphones? They keep outputting to the same device no matter what I specify on the command-line.  I think PulseAudio has a lot to do with it.
<szal> Roey: I told you already, every audio that does not appear as a playback stream in the mixer is not routed through Pulseaudio
<Roey> szal:  hmm.
<Roey> ahhh, ok.
<Roey> well when I specify to mplayer something on the commandline with the output as 'alsa', I wouldn't expect it to route through pulseaudio
<Roey> plus, I can individually mute the channels, as you suggested,
<Roey> indicating that it's not going through pulseaudio
<Spaz_Dynamic> I just ran updates, and now flash isn't working? Kubuntu 11.04, chromium 11.0.696.65 (84435)
<Linkmaster> Spaz_Dynamic: maybe reinstall flash?
<c2tarun> my task panel is freezing after every minute for few seconds (around 20 sec). its very frustating, because I am not able to start any app, switch between applications and any other job. can anyone please tell my why am I facing this problem?
<Linkmaster> c2tarun: You might want to turn off the blur in desktop effects. When I turned those off from upgrading to Natty, it solved all freezing
<c2tarun> Linkmaster: I removed all the effects, lets see if it fixes the problems of not.
<Linkmaster> c2tarun: try just the blur. I can leave all my other regular ones on, its only blur that affects it
<c2tarun> Linkmaster: do I have to reboot as well? because its still freezing.
<Linkmaster> Uhm..reboot isn't usually something done in Linux. Hm. what are your system specs?
<c2tarun> Linkmaster: 4 GB RAM, 1 GB graphic card, intel core i3 64 bit
<Linkmaster> Hm. No clue why it won't work for you, especially since you have ~4x the power of my machine
<c2tarun> hmmm... :( I got my heat sink changed yesterday, I thought this was due to my laptop heating up, but it isn't
<c2tarun> Linkmaster: I am going to reinstall once again.
<Linkmaster> c2tarun: have you tried posting on the forum? there is a lot of smart people there who could help you out
<c2tarun> Linkmaster: ok, I'll post on ubuntuforum first.
<Linkmaster> Try "kubuntuforums.net" its specifically for kubuntu, and the people there are MUCH more friendly then at ubuntu
<c2tarun> sure :)
<Linkmaster> You won't get the fastest results at times, but I don't usually see a problem that doesn't go unresolved
<c2tarun> Linkmaster: sure, I'll wait for 2-3 days :) thanks
<claydoh> hey, we *try* to get to everyone, and it shouldn't take days at kubuntuforums :)
<Linkmaster> make sure you list AS MUCH specifics as possible, put in 'lspci' for technical reasons, your version of KDE, etc. etc.
<Linkmaster> claydoh: I never said days my friend :P I just said it sometimes takes awhile [such as my mic issue you attempted to help with about a month ago I believe..]
<claydoh> no, c2tarun did :D
<Linkmaster> Very true, baha. Though speakign of which, would you happen to know how to fix my mic? :/
<c2tarun> claydoh: sorry :( sometimes on ubuntuforums it take days so I thought may be here as well, because I started from ubuntu and now switched to kubuntu completely
<claydoh> ubuntus forums are huge, kubuntuforums is nice n cozy :)
<c2tarun> yah :) just like kubuntu ;)
<Daskreech> c2tarun: welcome to KDE
<c2tarun> Daskreech: :)
<claydoh> c2tarun:  I would suggest seeing if this occurs for a different user account
<Linkmaster> The most powerful desktop there is
<Linkmaster> And I only have one user account..0:
<claydoh> I haven't seen anything similar to what you are having, but that doesn't mean much
<Linkmaster> eh, my computer isn't exactly the most 'linux-friendly" one out there. Its a lenovo, they have a magical contract with M$. So the wireless card always has proprietary issues, the sound sometiems takes work to start up, if I'm lucky, the wireless works after installing the STA driver, and an assortment of other not-so-happy things
<c2tarun> Linkmaster: same here, sometimes my wifi freezes the kernel, I am using network-manager-gnome and at least its not freezing.
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Lenovo write the linux drivers for the parts they supply
<Daskreech> They are pretty linux friendly
<Linkmaster> Not out of the box they aren't >:l [trust me, I know..its so hard to get a computer working when the school doesnt want you to have access to certain internet that'll make your life easier to fix it]
<c2tarun> well Dell guys really sukk... I asked them not to give windows 7 and reduce its cost guess what they said....... WINDOWS IS FREEEEEEEE, I could have slapped the girl if she wasn't on phone.
<Linkmaster> o.o
<Linkmaster> I would've totally pulled a chuck norris, and slapped the phone causing the phone on her end to protrud a random arm to smack her across the face
<c2tarun> :) lolzzz.. .yeah I should have tried that.
<acid> hi claydoh, and thank you for your kmm ppa :)
<Linkmaster> kmm?
<acid> kmymoney
<Linkmaster> AH
 * Linkmaster doesn't use those [yet] so wouldn't know
<lcb> Hi. By default, where is KDE Menu Editor, on the main menu? if not exists what's the correct command line of kmenuedit and work path?
<lcb> someone with it, please check it on General and Advanced, on the graphical KDE Menu Editor.
<Daskreech> lcb: on right click
<Daskreech> it's there
<lcb> Daskreech: right click wuere? :o
<lcb> where...
<Daskreech> the menu icon
<lcb> ohh, i see . Thanks :)
<lcb> uffff
<lcb> i was like installing alacarte but i were admire if KDE didn't make one
<lcb> admired either :)
<lcb> thanks a lot Daskreech
<Daskreech> Welkome
<Spaz_Dynamic> I just ran updates, and now flash isn't working. I also tried uninstalling and reinstalling the flash plugin through aptitude. Kubuntu 11.04, chromium 11.0.696.65 (84435)
<Spaz_Dynamic> as a note, it also doesn't work in konquerer
<Linkmaster> Spaz_Dynamic: Is it just Chromium? Or is it for all web browsers?
<c2tarun> Spaz_Dynamic: I dont think that konqueror and chromium share same flash plugin.
<Spaz_Dynamic> Either way, it reports that I have to upgrade to flash 10 when on youtube
<Spaz_Dynamic> when in both chromium and konqueror
<Linkmaster> Have you tried uninstalling flash, and installing gnash through either your package manager or the konsole?
<Spaz_Dynamic> why should I have to switch to gnash when attempting to update flash?
<Linkmaster> I've found that when flash doesn't work for me, switching to gnash solves most problems. Not to mention, its free software[I know that flash is free, but Adobe isn't freeware sadly..]
<Spaz_Dynamic> well it has been working up till I updated it today. I will try switching to gnash, but I would also like to at least diagnose if not resolve my issue with flash
<Linkmaster> that would be nice, but its probably past my mediocre skill level
<Spaz_Dynamic> what other than "Gnash SWF Viewer" (and associated dependencies) do I need to install get it working in chromium?
<Linkmaster> I think that'd be it..my experience of chrome is zip though, since I use mainly Rekonq and FF
<Spaz_Dynamic> Well, gnash isn't doing anything, and konqueror is suggesting I now download flash to get more functionality out of the browser... >.<
<Linkmaster> maybe download it via Konqueror..that might install whatever missing somethings are missing
<fitoria> hi
<fitoria> I just upgraded to 11.04
<fitoria> but I can't disable my touchpad
<fitoria> the menu configuration is missing in this version, it used to be on 10.10 :(
<fitoria> any other way to disable it?
<Spaz_Dynamic> Linkmaster: having konqueror do it seems to have worked... for chromium anyways
<Linkmaster> fitoria: go to 'system settings -> input devices -> touchpad' then select the option to turn it off
<Linkmaster> Spaz_Dynamic: well..issue solved. how. Not sure xP
<fitoria> Linkmaster: I've already tried that
<fitoria> but the option is missing
<fitoria> or I dont see it :-P
<Linkmaster> Hm
<Linkmaster> If your using a laptop, there is technically a BIOS function keypress commmand. Mine is 'fn+F6' to turn off the touchpad
<Spaz_Dynamic> ... and now konqueror is working too... linux is so tempermental xD
<fitoria> Linkmaster: does not works :(
<fitoria> mine is f9
<Linkmaster> Spaz_Dynamic: perhaps the way we tried was missing a package or something
<Spaz_Dynamic> dunno
<fitoria> but even on 10.10 that key did'nt worked
<Linkmaster> fitoria: and I'm hrmming at the moment..I dont' knwo what to do then :/
<fitoria> :-(
<fitoria> do you know how to dissable it with the x server config?
<fitoria> or something similar
<Linkmaster> I know its possible, though I know next to nothing about it, soo...
<fitoria> oki
<fitoria> thanks!
<new2net> su root ...  "Authentication Failure" wrong password?
<Linkmaster> why are you using su root? it should simply be 'sudo su'. Though why are you trying to go superuser? thats a bad idea for most, if not almost all things
<new2net> Linkmaster- uhh... editing LAMP install :p
<new2net> Linkmaster: also- that worked. Thank you, I will be careful ;)
<Linkmaster> alright, good. Just don't do anything stupid, because being the superuser can and will bring some sort of bad something to your system
<new2net> and  "su new2net" turns me back into myself right?
<Linkmaster> no, type exit
<Linkmaster> the term 'sudo' basically means 'make have super user priviledges for the following command' and 'su' means 'super user'. so 'sudo su' essentially means 'make super user'
<new2net> I see. So I can use dolphin or nautilus as root by typing sudo nautilus?
<new2net> not that it's a good idea :)
<Linkmaster> No, since its a graphical option, you'll want to use 'kdesudo' which implies 'graphical super user privilegdes' which is also a horrible idea
<new2net> sounds like I better just read the chmod man instead of running kdesudo ;) thx for your help
<Linkmaster> quite possibly
<Linkmaster> and your welcome
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> normally i can select any text and then paste it with left/right mouse click.. but that doesnt work since natty upgrade.. how can i enabled that?
<TweakedEh> Hello, I'm trying to mount an Ipod 1st gen Ipod and get it working with gtkpod, "lsusb" finds the ipod and I can view the camera I just cant load the ipod. FW 3.1.3 if it matters
<noaXess> TweakedEh: hey.. there are some hotwos.. have to check..
<noaXess> TweakedEh: do you know this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<noaXess> TweakedEh: what kubuntu version you have? 11.04?
<TweakedEh> noaXess: I'm not sure what your asking, I have been looking and it wants me to mount something thats not there, and yes I just updated.
<noaXess> TweakedEh: google is your friend.. i don't have any apple device.. i use samsung.. but here are some results.. simple, yes :) http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+ipod&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<TweakedEh> noaXess: I have been trying google, most of them want me to run "mount /dev/sdc2 /media/ipod" I made  /media/ipod and it says its cant find sdc2.. thanks for looking though
<noaXess> TweakedEh: .. okay.. so. 1. unplugg your ipod, 2. plugin it again 3. run dmesg in konsole.. then at the end of dmesg you should see the correct device name.. maybe it's another then /dev/sdc2..
<TweakedEh> noaXess: Is this what I'm looking for? [15890.820103] usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13
<noaXess> TweakedEh: .. maybe.. but it shoule also show any /dev/sd??...
<noaXess> TweakedEh: it seams that your ipod don't get any device name..
<noaXess> TweakedEh: do you know pastebinit?
<noaXess> it's command... maybe you have to install it... sudo apt-get install pastebinit..
<TweakedEh> noaXess: I can put output on pastbin...
<noaXess> after that you can do: dmesg | pastebinit
<noaXess> then you get a url to post here
<noaXess> what you prefere
<TweakedEh> http://pastebin.com/pSXw7a9x
<TweakedEh> noaXess: I have a device widget on my desktop, it finds my ipod  its called "portable media player" so I looked in "mount" and I dont see anything....
<noaXess> TweakedEh: hm..
<noaXess> TweakedEh: what happens if you click you the widget?
<TweakedEh> noaXess: Download photos or open with file manager, if I open with file manager it takes me to the pictures I have on my ipod
<TweakedEh> noaXess: camera:/Apple iPod Touch (PTP mode)@usb:002,015/
<noaXess> TweakedEh: and then you can download it?
<TweakedEh> noaXess: I can get my pictures off it but I only have read permissions..
<siege> hello
<siege> can u all help me with kubuntu?
<noaXess> TweakedEh: ah.... ok.. so you can acces your ipod... but just for read..
<noaXess> TweakedEh: thats a stop forward.. so we can search exactly..
<TweakedEh> noaXess: and it's only a certian folder within the ipod dir
<noaXess> TweakedEh: sorry.. no answer yet.. think you have to deeper search in google.. and wait here.. maybe later some more cracks are here to help..
<TweakedEh> noaXess: I've been looking for awhile, I will keep this open and thanks for looking.. my ipod is jailbroken..  not sure if that matters.
<TweakedEh> noaXess: I got it, for anyone that also wants to know i used "sudo lsusb -v | grep -i Serial" to get my Ipod 40 char uuid and I used ifuse to mount it to the directory, then gtkpod and point it at the mounted dir. Thanks for your help.
<noaXess> TweakedEh: hey.. great ;).. your welcome
<kevin__> mount problem
<kevin__> not bale to mount the partitionsby clicking the icons in the "places" side bar in dolphin
<kevin__> pls help
<aeg001> good morning people
<aeg001> i have a question for you
<aeg001> On Linux/Unix Platform what command to use to find any file with name Testing123 on all drives?v
<aeg001> On Linux/Unix Platform what command to use to find any file with name Testing123 on all drives?
<joehannes> hey guys, just switched from ubuntu to kde (again) and was pleased to see so many improvements since kde 4.0. I especially like the predefined plasma-desktops like search-and-launch ...
<joehannes> now I want to use search-and-launch a bit more and wonder if there is any tutorial on how to use its plugins?? basically I want to run shell commands in it and I activated the command execution plugin but don't know how to talk to it
<joehannes> thing I really want to do is ... I have a shell script which launches my IDE (intellij idea) and I can't get a decent startup icon on my desktop :)
<joehannes> anyone idea on where to get "search and launch" help?
<MarcoPau> hello, since my last upgrade to natty I have been getting double notifications, one on the bottom right corner and the other one on the top left. do you know how to fix tis?
<asraniel> hello. is there a good alternative to amarok in kubuntu? i need a player that respects my phonon settings for which soundcard to use, but that is featurewise close to amarok
<valorie> asraniel: amarok respects your settings
<valorie> not sure what you mean
<valorie> the settings you change in Amarok are the same as in systemsettings
<valorie> exact same menu
<asraniel> i know, but amarok does not respect it. my gf has two soundcards. an integrated and a usb one
<valorie> amarok just uses phonon
<asraniel> i set phonon to use the usb by default, because thats the one with the speakers connected
<asraniel> every application (dragon, vlc, flash, kde itself) use the usb soundcard
<asraniel> except amarok
<valorie> this is what I would suggest: start amarok from the console
<valorie> amarok --debug --nofork
<asraniel> valorie: two seconds
<asraniel> have to give instructions over a chat ;)
<valorie> and watch what's going on
<valorie> dragon uses phonon
<valorie> the rest usually don't
<asraniel> i know that dragon uses phonon.. thats why i cited it as an example of a working application
<asraniel> valorie: the debug output is comming, would be great if you can see the problem :)
<valorie> I'm not sure I'll be able to tell,
<valorie> but if you pastebin it
<valorie> I'll certainly look at it
<valorie> and the phonon folks are good at looking at that stuff
<valorie> I'm not a devel
<asraniel> valorie: here: http://pastebin.com/Dz04Ttxz
<asraniel> valorie: it includes the startup of amarok and a start and stop of a song
<asraniel> myself i can't see anything interesting
<valorie> ok, not me either
<valorie> and that's probably because I said amarok --debug --nofork
<valorie> and instead I should have said the phonon debug stuff
<asraniel> how does one activate that?
<valorie> can you meet me in #phonon?
<valorie> I mean, #phonon
<valorie> I think I have it in my notes
<rom1dep> apachelogger: ping :)
<apachelogger> rom1dep: pong
<rom1dep> apachelogger: I read you blogpost http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2011/05/17/kubuntu-11-10-sneak-peak/
<rom1dep> apachelogger: I'm ok with the fact that this post is a kind of advertisement for kubuntu, but I'm a bit confused with it : why didn't you dig a little bit more the 'Low Fat Kubuntu' aspect ? what did you do exactly and what are the gains in term of cpu/mem consumption ?
<rom1dep> apachelogger: I'm saying 'you' but it's adressed to the kde-ubuntu integrators :)
<apachelogger> rom1dep: we did not do anything
<apachelogger> the oneiri cycle started like 2 weeks ago
<apachelogger> the reason the post is fuzzy is because all those things are planned, but not done
<anurag__> hiii
<rom1dep> apachelogger: okay', all of this looks promising, except the utouch part, do you intend to merge it upstream ?
<apachelogger> rom1dep: it is from upstream
<anderlia> @asraniel: Clementine is a very good alternative to Amarok > http://www.clementine-player.org/
<asraniel> anderlia: i was able to solve my issue with amarok, but thanks
<rom1dep> apachelogger: ok, thanks
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys .... some friend of mine has kubuntu 11.04 and he has some wierd problem here ... when he change his screen resolution and then restart ... it returns back to the default ... any help ?
<jussi> cobra-the-joker: he needs to press the "save as default" button at the bottom of the display settings screen
<cobra-the-joker> jussi: he does
<jussi> cobra-the-joker: curious, I do that and it works for me
<cobra-the-joker> wierd ... it works for me too ... maybe problem in screen detection ?
<se3n> hi there ?
<se3n> anybody awake ?
<ArchangelSe7en> need help se3n ?
<se3n> i'm getting trouble running gimp on kubuntu 11.04
<se3n> it's says:
<se3n> (gimp:13720): GLib-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.6/./glib/goption.c:2132: ignoring no-arg, optional-arg or filename flags (8) on option of type 0
<se3n> Segmentation fault
<se3n> no without segmentation fault :D
<pult5> aaaa
<pult5> privet vsem
<BluesKaj> HI all
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi OerHeks
<ArchangelSe7en> hey
<bkovacs> Hello
<ArchangelSe7en> hi
<hmchinh1986> hello
<hmchinh1986> please help me
<BluesKaj> hi ArchangelSe7en , bkovacs, hmchinh1986 ..welcome to kubuntu !
<ArchangelSe7en> thank you BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hmchinh1986, just state your problem
<hmchinh1986> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb3,
<hmchinh1986> missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<hmchinh1986> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<hmchinh1986> dmesg | tail or so
<ArchangelSe7en> hmchinh1986, what do you want help with
<FloodBotK1> hmchinh1986: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hmchinh1986> i can't muont to my HDD
<hmchinh1986> help
<ArchangelSe7en> hmchinh1986, I'd say you have a faulty sector on that device
<BluesKaj> ArchangelSe7en, that may be the case , but that error has popped up before and it had to do with just changing to nomodeset in grub .
<BluesKaj> how many hdds hmchinh1986 ?
<ArchangelSe7en> tried a filesystem check on it ?
<bkovacs> Does Kubuntu 11.04 work with the new i5000 2600 Sandy Bridge processors?.
<BluesKaj> bkovacs, yes
<bkovacs> Thanks, will be upgrading my pc next week.
<lera> please, says adress russian room kubutu... thx
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Lebawurscht> df
<Lebawurscht> how can i join another server?
<Lebawurscht> quakenet for example
<Lebawurscht> hello?
<BluesKaj>  /server irc.quakenet.net or org or whatever the xtn is
<BluesKaj> Lebawurscht, or you couls do a search for it
 * eagles0513875 facepalms
<ikonia> why ?
<Pici> Lebawurscht: Didn't we go over this yesterday?
<Lebawurscht> right @pici
<Lebawurscht> i still dont know it
<dan_l> I need to install flash.
<dan_l> It recently updated the flashplayer installer.
<dan_l> But that apparently pulled the exisiting rev of flash from my brosers.
<Lebawurscht> mirc says "You may not reregister" when i try to join the quakenetserver
<dan_l> But, I can't find the flash installer.   The icon isn't anywhere to be found in the menu
<dan_l> and it doesn't come up in the keystroke launcher.
<BluesKaj> Lebawurscht, this for kubuntu support not quakenet , go search on google for the quakenet site and read their instructions on how to join
<Lebawurscht> @blueskaj my questions are too easy to be answered on any supportwebsite
<BluesKaj> Pici, can you get rid of this troll
<OerHeks> dan_l, i had flash install troubles too, yesterday, solution for me was to remove google talk plugin.
<Lebawurscht> calm down
<Lebawurscht> also my irc client runs on ubuntu
<dan_l> oerheks:  just from firefox?
<OerHeks> dan_l, firefox and chromium, both , and i posted a bugreport, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/783976
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 783976 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "flashplayer does not work anymore, after update to 10.3.181.14" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> see the last post, that should work too
<dan_l> Looking at it now.
<dan_l> I like this Lebawuscht guy.  Consummate nub.
<BluesKaj> ikonia, actually he was on quassel, but thanks for that.
<ikonia> BluesKaj: he said he was on mirc
<ikonia> I can only go with what he says
<BluesKaj> no matter , i did a 'version'
<AciD> hi
<AciD> would you know what's the keyboard shortcuts to the "Ok" button and "Cancel" button you can find in most kde window app (specially in modal windows) ?
<AciD> using the mouse isn't efficient there, and using "tab" is quite long in some windows
<dan_l> oerhecks:  It worked.  Thanks!
<dan_l> oerheks, sorry
<OerHeks> dan_l, please confirm at launchpad that this is a solution, thnx
<dan_l> k
<dan_l> I'm just going to start making random bug reports like
<dan_l> "quake net won't let me register"
<dan_l> :)
<BluesKaj> dan_l, the ignore option is my friend :)
<dan_l> I'd love to see the unity bug reports
<dan_l> that should be troll city by now
<lcb> scrolling over... i don't get it... so many ppl with flash issues when *out-of-the-box* flash works well on 11.04 (tested firefox chromium rekong). i believe ppl start installing all sort of *flash* and mess it. 'uninstalling' the cluttered ones and ' $ dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-installer ' should fix it.
<BluesKaj> lcb, ppl are getting bad advice and removing the default flash in favour of a prprietary version which is flaky
<BluesKaj> mostly FF users ..not may complaints from chrome users
<lcb> probably due to block scripts/addons they can't play the flash
<lcb> and then install others
<kubu2> chrome (32-bit) has flash built in
<BluesKaj> kubu2, well FF does as well , or not ?
<lcb> i would stick with chromium... just in case of doubtful "bugs"
<BluesKaj> I haven't used FF in a long time
<lcb> i always have chromium (for certain google needs) and firefox (overall browsing) installed. and now rekonq (instead of midori) for had-hoc and fast looks on the net  and dillo or lynx for server
<lcb> well, on my win machines i use internet explorer icon - just the icon. i like to see it there.
<BluesKaj> lcb, even wife uses chrome on her W7 pc now , she prefers it.
<amichair> does anyone have experience with diagnosing internet slowness problems? (only on one kubuntu machine, not net/router/LAN)
<asraniel> amichair: what does slowness mean?
<asraniel> is pinging a website slow? or dowloading?
<ehsan> is there ubuntu one for kubuntu?
<OerHeks> ehsan, not found yet :(
<tsimpson> it's being worked on, but only by volunteers
<ct529> hi! is is possible to substitute every '-g -O2' with '-g -O3 --march=native' in a long list of files using command lines command?
<tsimpson> you should be able to use the Ubuntu(Gnome) version in Kubuntu though
<amichair> asraniel: browser page load time, in both FF & Chrome, as compared with other computers on the same LAN, the 'slow' one being the desktop with the highest specs, by far
<ct529> hi! is is possible to substitute every '-g -O2' with '-g -O3 --march=native' in a long list of files using command lines command?
<asraniel> amichair: ok. can you open a console and type something like ping www.google.com and tell me the results?
<tsimpson> ct529: using sed:     sed -i 's,-g -O2,-g -O3 --march=native,g' file1 file2 file2 fileN      or using find:        find . -iname "filename*" -exec sed -i 's,-g -O2,-g -O3 --march=native,g' {} +
<amichair> ct529:  sed might help you (with -i parameter)
<amichair> asraniel: it's not the best ping, but the same across all boxes here
<tsimpson> amichair: it may be that you want to disable IPv6, when you have it enabled and your network doesn't support IPv6, the DNS lookup time can take ages, because it attempts an IPv6 lookup first (which times out) then IPv4
<tsimpson> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<lcb> BluesKaj: *wives&browsers* mine uses firefox but i might move it to chrome bc FF is getting too confusing for her :)
<ct529> tsimpson: amichair: thanks a lot!
<asraniel> amichair: ok... what i sometimes do with slow connections is to replace the standard dns server
<asraniel> amichair: try to use the google ones: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<Daskreech> 5 hours
<Daskreech> to format one partition
<Daskreech>  and it fails
<szal> Daskreech: smells like toast
<Daskreech> szal: no drive is brand new
<Daskreech> Decided to format it in Windows
<Daskreech>  took me till 2:30 in the morning to tell me that it failed
<szal> Daskreech: even a brand new drive can be toast
<Daskreech> yes I know
<Daskreech> but it is fine
<vbgunz> anybody use nvidia binaries and have a widescreen framebuffer or resolution much larger than vbeinfo dares reporting as useable? how did you do it?
<Daskreech> szal: 1 hour in Linux && it works!!! Amazing
 * szal would get SCSI drives if it were feasible
<Daskreech> wow
<Daskreech>  the file system reserves 15 GB of space
<DarthFrog> Daskreech:  That's a tuneable parameter.
<Daskreech> I just thought about that. Wondering if I should reformat it and take back 10 GB of that
<DarthFrog> How big is the drive?
<Daskreech> 1TB
<DarthFrog> And is it just going to be used for storage?
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, vbeinfo ?
<Daskreech> so far
<DarthFrog> Then even 5 GB is more than you need to reserve.
<DarthFrog> The reserved space is available only to root, so that a user doesn't fill up a file system and leave nothing for the system for administration.
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: yeah
<DarthFrog> If you're not going to have the system on the drive, then there's little need for reserved space.
<vbgunz> Always before installing the nvidia drivers, what ever comes before it always nails the widescreen resolution perfectly. then, after installing the nvidia binaries, that resolution in the framebuffer is gone forever... hwinfo --framebuffer, vbeinfo, cat /proc/fb, nothing works
<BluesKaj> vbgunz,  yeah,...that doesn't tell us much
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: what I am saying is, what ever comes before the nvidia binary supports my framebuffer at a native 1920x1080. once the nvidia binary goes in, I lose that framebuffer forever and go to a much lower resolution.
<BluesKaj> nvidia binaries, why did you install those the the nvidia recommended driver should suffice
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: that's what I am talking about.
<vbgunz> they're still binaries aren't they?
<BluesKaj> binaries are normally the proprietary drivers from the nvidia site , bin or .run  , which aren't recommended by kubuntu
<vbgunz> I got the official debs from ubuntu itself. nvidia-common, nvidia-current, nvidia-settings
<BluesKaj> and fro personal experience vbgunz , I can tell you they only work on some Linux distros , and not on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> how did you install the drivers?
<vbgunz> dpkg --set-selections followed by an apt-get dselect-upgrade
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, why did you choose to use that method ...did the recommended drivers in system/additional drivers not work ?
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I chose that method as it brought in all of my other packages I use frequently
<vbgunz> using that method simply pulls in the nvidia stuff
<BluesKaj> so does the default method afaik
<BluesKaj> I have 3 pcs with nvidia cards/drivers, and they all work with the recommended diver with very few glitches
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: If I follow your method, I do everything one by one. yes to this and then yes to that. yes, here yes there. using my method is the recommended method for reinstalling a certain subset of packages. nvidia happens to be in that subset.
<vbgunz> nvidia and my desktop is flawless
<vbgunz> even if I do as you say, I still end up with a crippled framebuffer
<vbgunz> when I mention framebuffer, I am talking about tty1 through 6
<vbgunz> not sure where it is now *but* it's nowhere near the *native* resolution. no matter how hard I try to get it to support the native resolution I fail.
<hmchinh1986> hello
<hmchinh1986> i can't mount to my HDD
<hmchinh1986> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb3,
<hmchinh1986> missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<hmchinh1986> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<hmchinh1986> dmesg | tail or so
<FloodBotK1> hmchinh1986: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> what's the native resolution of your monitor vbgunz?
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: it's 1920x1080.
<hmchinh1986> please help me
<vbgunz> I tried following this http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/ several times and it just never works. I am going over all of the comments atm
<hmchinh1986> vbgunz, please help me
<vbgunz> hmchinh1986: did you try looking at syslog? did you look over dmesg?
<hmchinh1986> how to do it?
<vbgunz> alt+f2 and try entering ksystemlog
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, that's what mine is , and the default install is what I used and it works ... there are some missing dependencies with your install , methinks
<hmchinh1986> ok
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I am gonna try it one more time and see what happens
<BluesKaj> what size monitor vbgunz?
<vbgunz> 22
<vbgunz> I see the native resolution with plymouth (not sure if it is plymouth or what not) *but* once I put in the binary, it's truly gone and erased. nothing shows my monitor supports it though I see it perfectly before
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, isn't 1920x1080 a bitnhigh for a 22" ...i use 42" plasma tv and that's the native resoltion
<vbgunz> gonna follow that walkthrough for the fifth time, maybe the 5th time is the charm
<vbgunz> I think 1920x1080 on a 22 is still a bit small :)
<vbgunz> I used to have a higher resolution on a 17 inch
<vbgunz> first I need to try some other things, probably gonna end up rebooting several times here
<vbgunz> bbiab, will let you know if something pans out BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> vb good luck removing all the config files with drivers
<tranquilwaters> hi everyone. I use rekonq and set it to auto-open torrents. Now I would rather set rekonq to auto-save those files. Does anyone here know where I can set that?
<tranquilwaters> I checked system settings/file associations, but there I can only find the option to link torrents to Ktorrent, which is fine.
<tranquilwaters> Where are those rekonq settings?
<BluesKaj> tranquilwaters, doesn't rekonq use kget to dl torrents ?
<tranquilwaters> BluesKaj: you can let dl be handled by Kget, but you don't have to
<tranquilwaters> I don't even have it installed
<BlaXpirit> btw, i wanted to ask someone: when will rekonq support chrome extensions? i'm just dreaming to switch to it.
<tranquilwaters> ooh extensions would be nice
<tranquilwaters> :)
<BlaXpirit> there were news year or more ago, but still nothing serious
<BluesKaj> tranquilwaters, ok when you try to DL a torrent file th dialog should ask you what you want to DL with , there should be a dialog , choose /usr/bin/ktorrent
<tranquilwaters> BluesKaj: that's not my problem. torrent files are linked to Ktorrent. My problem is as follows: first time I downloaded a torrent, rekonq asked me to Open or Save it and the dialog had a checkbox to remember that action. I chose Open (with Ktorrent), that's working fine, but now I would rather auto-Save torrents than auto-Open them
<tranquilwaters> And I can't find that setting to change that default file action for rekonw
<BluesKaj> tranquilwaters, sorry I don't undestand what you mean by autosave ...for a later download or ?
<tranquilwaters> yes, just save the torrents to disk
<amichair> tsimpson: thanks for the answer earlier, however I don't seem to have ipv6 enabled (from link u posted), and in any case no difference between desktop and netbook, yet one of them is much sloewr than the other
<tranquilwaters> then I can open Ktorrent whenever I want to and let Ktorrent autoload torrents. I don't want to have Ktorrent running all the time. And right now it opens everytime and the ktorrent dialogs pop up and everything XD
<amichair> tsimpson: my next suspect is the firewall, I just tried disabling it and things seem snappier (still testing). wonder what it could be...
<BluesKaj> in order to download the file you need to open ktorrent , tranquilwaters , configure ktorrent to save the file in a folder of your choice , there's no automatic way that I know of to save the file without DLing it
<tranquilwaters> BluesKaj: I'm afraid I wasn't clear enough. It is a setting in rekonq. it is the same as choosing to either save a pdf to disk when you dl one on a website or to automatically open okular whenever you click a pdf-file on a site.
<tranquilwaters> BluesKaj: first time you click/DL a filetype you get the question to Open / Save (or Cancel) the file and you can make rekonq remember that action
<BluesKaj> yes, I saw your expalnation after my post , sorry dunno enough about rekonq to help with just saving the torrent url to a file
<tranquilwaters> BluesKaj: I told rekonq to remember to Open torrent files with Ktorrent whenever I clicked a torrent on a website, but now I would rather have it that rekonq just dl's it to disk and doesn't do anything with Ktorrent.
<yoyo> right click file>properties>wrench
<BluesKaj> ok, then remove ktorrent and install kget , tranquilwaters :)
<BluesKaj> not just remove tranquilwaters , purge it so if you decide to use it ater it doesn't use it's old config file and become the default torrent client again
<tranquilwaters> BluesKaj: thanks, but it's not what I mean. I just want to tell rekonq to do something else with a certain file type (in this case torrent, but could be pdf or zip as well) than what it does now.
<BluesKaj> yesit is tranquilwaters , unless you remove ktorrent extn from the rekonq path ,which it appears to have. the quick and dirty way is to get rid of ktorrent first by purging then setting up rekonq
<DarthFrog> Here's an interesting read and a resource to point newbies to: http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-kubuntu-11.04
<tranquilwaters> where do I find that rekonq path?
<BluesKaj> tranquilwaters, just purge ktorrent for now ..that's the quickest way
<tranquilwaters> I don't want to lose my Ktorrent settings
<DarthFrog> tranquilwaters: Then backup your settings directory first: ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/  and perhaps ~/.kde/share/config/ktorrentrc as well.
<tranquilwaters> ok I can try that
<tranquilwaters> thanks
<DarthFrog> BTW, "~" means your home directory, i.e. the output of "echo $HOME".
<DarthFrog> Though you can use ~ directly, the shell understands it.
<Daskreech> tranquilwaters: did you try right clicking and save as?
 * BluesKaj better stay away from trying help ppl using rekonq ..it's not my fav anyway
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, ktorrent pops up as the default , preventing save as
<kalib> I wanna install flash player on my system.. should I install Adobe Flash OR flashplugin-nonfree?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: even on right click save as?
<dbc254> Can't get firefox to open NOT in offline mode. . .
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, well it wants to save it as  torrent file in the designated path , but when he decides to DL ktorrent is still in the path
<Daskreech> ok
<tranquilwaters> I found the solution
<tranquilwaters> System settings // file associations // x-bittorrent ==> Embedded tab. the right settings were already set, but didn't work, so I changed settings, Applied and changed settings back and Applied again. restarted rekonq and it asked me again what to do with a torrent file
<tranquilwaters> :)
<tranquilwaters> thanks for your input guys :) it's great that there are people out there willing to help others :)
<BluesKaj> tranquilwaters, so simple when you know where to look ...was trying to think od a way , file assocs in system settings never crossed my thick skull :)
<tranquilwaters> stupid thing is, I did look there before and all settings where already correct. but somehow they needed a change, and reapplying XD
<tranquilwaters> that's even harder to find out XD
<tranquilwaters> I didn't know rekonq was that much integrated into KDE, but now i'll never forget ;-)
 * BluesKaj tries to imprint
<tranquilwaters> it's a really nice browser, will be even better when it gets chrome/ium extensions
<BluesKaj> bbiab ...mail/post box
<tranquilwaters> yeah I suddenly remembered it because that was the trick I had to use a few releases back when I had desktop effects problems.
<tranquilwaters> oki
<dbc254> does chrome suffer the same malady with this offline mode?
<_lion__> malady
<Daskreech> tranquilwaters: that's the current biggest appeal of rekonq
<Daskreech>  if you login to something in Konqueror and bookmark it it will be bookmarked in Rekonq and your session will be alive there
<Daskreech> That and it's webkit
<Daskreech> dbc254: which malady is this?
<dbc254> where you can't get it to open NOT in offline mode
<tranquilwaters> rekonq has adblock in it by default, it is fast and looks nice! extensions would be the cherry on top for me
<tranquilwaters> but it is great as it is already
<Daskreech> dbc254: I wish I could get mine to go in offline mode
<dbc254> firefox is faster for me
<BluesKaj> rekonq would be ok if I could get a bookmarks bar across the top like chromium and FF ...I'm not a fan of sidebars
<tranquilwaters> certainly there will be an extension for that eventually ;-)
<BluesKaj> one would think it would be near the top of their agenda as a browser
<dniMretsaM> it's dead in here
<amichair> still diagnosing network latency - maybe someone can help? I now found when I do a simple wget, it stalls on resolving. on another computer on the LAN it doesn't. both point to the same dns (the router's). ipv6 not enabled as far as I can tell. nslookup gives immediate response. What could be delaying wget and browsers on one machine and not the other?
<davidius> Anyone home?
<dniMretsaM> I'm here
<reiki> I'm kinda pokin my head in and out of here occasionally :)
<davidius> Ok I've got Kbuntu 10.10 installed and Sysmonitor and htop are showing 100% CPU usage
<davidius> however no process in htop is taking up 100% cpu usage
<reiki> davidius: you have desktop effects on?
<davidius> compiz eh not sure but think so
<davidius> how do I check :-!
<reiki> try turning off Blur
<davidius> think I found it under system settings
<davidius> turned off desktop effects (unticked the box) little effect now CPU at 96% constantly
<dniMretsaM> run 'top' in termina
<dniMretsaM> I think that will tell you what is taking up the most CPU
<davidius> I installed htop
<davidius> running htop showws 96% constant usage, highest process is root running XOrg
<davidius> htop is showing up 100% CPU usage
<davidius> sorry htop showing 96%
<dniMretsaM> r u using pidgin? that can take up a lot of CPU/RAM
<davidius> using quassel IRC think Pidgin is installed but not running. If pidgin was using up CPU would it not show it in htop?
<dniMretsaM> yeah, it would show. just not at the top maybe
<davidius> all the seraching I've done the solution was the person using htop to find the offending process and kill it but in my case htop is showing nothing that is taking up that much CPU, all the processes that htop is showing only amount to about 25% CPU usage yet at the top of the screen in htop it shows 96% CPU usage
<davidius> I've gone through the list in htop and ordered it aswell
<dniMretsaM> hmm, xorg only takes up 20% and under for me
<dniMretsaM> what processor do u hav?
<davidius> yep Xorg is holding stead at 18-20% CPU usage and a few other processes taking up the odd 1 or half percent
<davidius> but nothing showing why CPU usage is at 96%
<dniMretsaM> does it run at normal speed?
<dniMretsaM> because it might just be showing that it's running at 96%
<dniMretsaM> (I've seen glitches do weirder things)
<davidius> well it seems to run fine but when I go to run something it runs slow, even like running firefox the pages take ages to load
<dniMretsaM> hmm. try rebooting. that might kill the invisible offending program. even logging out and then back in might do it.
<dniMretsaM> do you have a lot of widgets on your desktop?
<davidius> nope no widgets
<dniMretsaM> this is weird.
<dniMretsaM> unless you have a really old processor, this shouldn't b happening
<davidius> hmmmmmmm just noticed something here user www-data is running a shit load of processes that are showing as taking up 0% CPU and 0.2% MEM and a few for Java too but Mem is showing 404 out of 1499
<dniMretsaM> try the restart and c what happens
<dniMretsaM> I wonder what that means
<dniMretsaM> google time
<davidius> Its a Dell Lattitude D610 Pentium M 750 1.86
<davidius> should be well able for Kbuntu
<davidius> Restart does nothing
<dniMretsaM> u have a server (apache?) running? that seems to b what it's for
<davidius> have restarted it 5 times today no difference as soon as I boot up I open System Monitor and it shows me 100% CPU usage
<dniMretsaM> yeah, that should b fine. I run Kubuntu on a Dell Dimension 2400 with an Intel Celeron 2.4Ghz on 512MB of RAM
<davidius> Ok dont seem to be able to kill and process in htop, I press F9 then sigterm and it stays there
<davidius> plus if I try to kill it using the PID in another terminal window it says PID not found?
<dniMretsaM> odd...
<davidius> its killall -9 <PID> right?
<dniMretsaM> what's the -9 for?
<wn1zid> all
<dniMretsaM> when I kill a program, I use killall <program>
<wn1zid> pkill  (program) usually does it tho,
<Daskreech> dniMretsaM: that tells the kernel to kill the program
<OerHeks> dniMretsaM," kill -9 PID" when you know the PID
<Daskreech> davidius: You have apache running?
<dniMretsaM> oh, ok
<dniMretsaM> I asked him that, he didn't answer. that's kinda my guess though
<skramer_> you could either "kill -9 <PID>" or "killall <program>
<davidius> Yep but its showing zero CPU usage and very little mem usage 0.2
<davidius> killall -9 and killall did not work for my apache process
<Daskreech> davidius: it's responsible for those processes
<davidius> but pkill worked?
<Daskreech> they don't do anything unless you start serving pages
<OerHeks> killall is better, for multiple instances of a programm
<davidius> ok I know that but htop is showing its using 0 CPU so is it iddle?
<Daskreech> you can /etc/init.d/apache2 stop if you want to get rid of them
<Daskreech> it's idle
<davidius> Cheers OerHecks - good to know. I alwasy like tidbits of knowledge like that I'll use it from now on
<davidius> ok stopped apache but no difference in the Cpu usage
<davidius> it was idle anway
<davidius> could htop be faulty?
<davidius> Sys monitor is also showing 1005 CPU usage
<dniMretsaM> btw, what is htop
<dniMretsaM> and do u have a SWAP partition?
<davidius> eh yep
<davidius> two
<davidius> I have this dualbooted
<davidius> one s boot partition is vanilla kbuntu with nothing installed, the other one (the one Im running and booting now) is kbuntu with gnome and kde installed
<reiki> oh, ack... I had all kinds of mess when I installed KDE and Gnome together. I just switched off of gnome to KDE completely.
<davidius> hmmm ok
<reiki> I know you're supposed to be able to do it, but it has always caused problems when I've tried and I go back to August of 2005 trying to get them both in the same boot and playing nice. The reality of it is that it never worked well for me
<OerHeks> reiki, solution: install side by side
<reiki> as a consequence, I am of the opinion that you should pick one :)
<dniMretsaM> and u should pick KDE
<reiki> OerHeks: side by side as in separate partitions... right? Not gnome-desktop and kde-desktop in the same one
<OerHeks> reiki yes
<davidius> yep I have them both installed on the same boot partition the one Im running now
<reiki> dniMretsaM: I've tried KDE several times over the years and gave up because I couldn't find dtuff. Running Kubuntu 11.04 now and it's a whole different experience. I really like it
<davidius> interesting reiki might try it soon
<reiki> and "dtuff" == "stuff" in case you're wondering heheheh
<dniMretsaM> figured lol
<davidius> I thought it was short for "all d stuff " :-P
<Daskreech> alt+F2
<dniMretsaM> I've heard that Kubuntu 11.04 is one of the best Kubuntu releases in a while
<reiki> davidius: I've been a "gnome guy" since 2005. I just switched this week after testing it on an eSATA external for about a week
<Daskreech> reiki: welcome to KDE :)
<reiki> Daskreech: thanks! :)
<davidius> ok so no other ideas on how to find this CPU hogging ghost process
<dniMretsaM> I wouldn't know personally since this is the first time I've used Kubuntu
<davidius> Ive got a slimerr in my system :-P
<dniMretsaM> I used Ubuntu for a while, but I switched because my graphics card couldn't handle Unity 3D
<dniMretsaM> for a while = since mid-march
<rockguy32> Ok this is really annoying me. I just installed Quake 3, but the sound isn't working. It keeps returning /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<rockguy32> Could not open /dev/dsp
<reiki> I have a 512MB ATI HD4330 in an MXM slot (like a laptop). 8GB memory, an AMD Neo X2 6850e (dual core). 750GB hard drive... actually running quite nicely. This is a Dell ZinoHD.
<reiki> once I figured out how to access the overscan feature of the catalyst control center, fglrx is actually working well for me too... heheh
<reiki> I'm old. Change is difficult :)
<rockguy32> The thing is Unreal Tournament 2004 works fine, so it's something with Quake specifically.
<dniMretsaM> a burst of discussion and then silence
<reiki> they didn't want to comment on my old age hehehehe
<rockguy32> I think it was my quake question that killed it all. Apparently nobody knows.
<dniMretsaM> lol how old (if u don't mind me asking)?
<reiki> dniMretsaM: 59
<dniMretsaM> we're a little ways appart
<dniMretsaM> I'm 15
<reiki> hahahha... I have socks older than you :)
<dniMretsaM> haha
<reiki> my youngest son is.... uhhh.... 26
<dniMretsaM> I'll b 16 in July though
<dniMretsaM> !
<reiki> gotta go make dinner... will be peaking in occasionally 'cause I'm nosey
<dniMretsaM> l84
<dniMretsaM> l8r*
<kubu2> wot?  this is now a dating room?
<dniMretsaM> wut?
<dniMretsaM> no, I just asked how old he was
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: no luck getting my framebuffer to support 1080. Nouveau is the only thing that can do it and nothing else. Sucks but I'm exhausted and giving up. Just thought I let you know.
<reiki> kubu2: my fault. I mentioned I was old. dniMretsaM just asked HOW old so I told him. :)
<dniMretsaM> I'm out peeps
<dniMretsaM> c u guys later
<SIR_Taco> reiki: just tell him to get off your lawn, and it will be alright haha
<reiki> :D
<di3gopa> Hello everyone, i am not actually using kubuntu right now, i am using ubuntu but i installed kde-standart, so i am in kde now, but for some reason everything looks blurry, any idea why? thanks!
<SIR_Taco> di3gopa: do you have your glasses on? :)
<di3gopa> SIR_Taco: hahaha xD... yes i do :)
<SIR_Taco> di3gopa: haha ok... so how do you mean blurry? Distorted? Washed colours?
<ert65> i'am using kubuntu 11.04 64bit and have problem with flash player there some black squares. Any ideas?!?! :S
<SIR_Taco> everything is blurry, or jsut certain parts?
<SIR_Taco> ert65: with which browser?
<lcb> hiAll
<ert65> mozilla
<ert65> 4.0.1
<di3gopa> SIR_Taco: like if i where without glasses, everething logos, fonts...
<SIR_Taco> ert65: Nvidia card?
<ert65> ati
<ert65> hd4500
<SIR_Taco> di3gopa: very odd... are you sure blur isn't set in the desktop effects?
<afief> I'm looking for kfontutils.h, but it doesn't seem to be available in any kubuntu package(api.kde.org says it should be in kdelibs)... does anybody know what's going on?
<di3gopa> SIR_Taco: ill check, maybe are just the fonts and i am getting crazy
<di3gopa> i searched on google and there are some people with almost the same problem
<SIR_Taco> ert65: I get the same (with my Nvidia card)... but it seems to depend on the site and what kind of flash-video player they are using
<reiki> ert65: I have ATI HD4330. Your desktop should not be blurry. What resolution is it at?
<SIR_Taco> di3gopa: try checking out System Settings -> Desktop Effects -> All Effects Tab -> Blur
<di3gopa> SIR_Taco: ok, thanks ill check
<mandrak73> Tem brasileiro ai
<ert65> my desktop is perfect for now ;) 1366x768
<ert65> i don't have problem with blur
<ert65> but adobe flash player....
<di3gopa> SIR_Taco: nope, i disable it and still blurry
<SIR_Taco> ert65: I've found it's a little better with Chromium... but it seems to be more of a problem with flash and their Linux support... usually looks fine when you make it full-screen
<SIR_Taco>  di3gopa: any chance you can post a screenshot?
<di3gopa> SIR_Taco: sure, lets see if the screenshot would capture that
<ert65> with chromium is almost same and yes i also thought the problem is with the linux support
<ert65> thanks
<SIR_Taco> ert65: I do believe it has to do with the hardware acceleration in Flash.... sometimes (depending on what flash player.... ie: Youtube is fine) it fails to redraw correctly
<moes> Kubuntu 10.04...I am not seeing the background widget in system settings>desktop...I have tried kwin window manager and compiz...Kubuntu search show it at that location
<Belial> Is anyone sucessfully using the kde network manager applet to connect to cisco VPN's via vpnc? Its worked a few times sporadicly, but now just seems to always fail. kvpn doesnt suffer the same issue, but would rather everything be nice and integrated without resorting to nm-applet
<di3gopa> SIR_Taco: http://imagebin.org/153907
<SIR_Taco> di3gopa: that doesn't look blurry to me...
<SIR_Taco> di3gopa: so everything is blurry? fonts, window dressings, toolbar, etc?
<raminder> can some body help get started on building a kde worksapce
<di3gopa> SIR_Taco: yes
<raminder> ...
<SIR_Taco> di3gopa: is your monitor cable plugged in securely?
<di3gopa> SIR_Taco: yes haha
<SIR_Taco> di3gopa: do you have an LCD/LED or a CRT?
<raminder> or a link to a good source to get started
<SIR_Taco> di3gopa: don't laugh... you have me stumped lol
<di3gopa> LED, the thing is if i use unity or if i boot kubuntu live CD it looks great
<di3gopa> ok :( hah
<SIR_Taco> di3gopa: what if you disable desktop effects entirely?
<di3gopa> SIR_Taco: no i didnt, let mi try
<SIR_Taco> ok
<moes>  Kubuntu 10.04...I am not seeing the background widget in system settings>desktop...I have tried kwin window manager and compiz...Kubuntu search show it at that location...I want to change wallpaper
<di3gopa> SIR_Taco: nothing :s haha this is strange, i have a friend here and he says that looks blurry so its not me haha
<SIR_Taco> moes: right click on the desktop, and select Desktop Settings
<SIR_Taco> di3gopa: is he wearing his glasses too? lol
<moes> SIR_Taco, No desktop setting by right clicking on desktop
<SIR_Taco> moes: how about Desktop Options -> Desktop Settings?
<moes> SIR_Taco, Also not available
<di3gopa> SIR_Taco: lol
<SIR_Taco> moes: what do you have for right-click menu options then?
<franktitas> buonasera italiani
<franktitas> e non
<SIR_Taco> di3gopa: what video card?
<franktitas> hello people
<di3gopa> SIR_Taco: ati 4200
<SIR_Taco> di3gopa: laptop or desktop?
<SIR_Taco> hi franktitas
<di3gopa> SIR_Taco: laptop, this computer has 2 vide cards but the ati drivers  only linux only regonize one of then, the integrated one,
<franktitas> hi sir taco
<SIR_Taco> di3gopa: are you using the drivers from ATI/AMD or the open source ones?
<di3gopa> SIR_Taco: from ati
<moes> SIR_Taco, I got it ...Thanks for the help
<SIR_Taco> di3gopa: you couldn't give me an easy answer like: "oh yea, I'm using some strange driver" lol
<SIR_Taco> moes: good to hear, you're welcome
<di3gopa> SIR_Taco: hahaha
<James147> di3gopa: just the fonts?
<di3gopa> James147: no, everything, could it be something related with the anti-aliasing??
<James147> di3gopa: probally
<SIR_Taco> di3gopa: the only problem is... that it's hard to figure that its a driver and/or software problem, when your screenshot is normal.... you don't have an extra monitor around by chance?
<franktitas> i am a newbie of kubuntu i need to install adobeairsdk who can help me?????????????????
<di3gopa> SIR_Taco: yes i do, let me check with my other monitor, i understand, it is hard to figure it out, and thanks a lot for the help!  ill check on the monitor
<di3gopa> brb
<lcb> geezzz i just made a mess with the icons :(
<lcb> anyone know how to return to default the general folder icon? (or icon name)
<di3gopa> SIR_Taco: hey i am on the other monitor right now, it looks good in here, so its something with the videocard then...
<di3gopa> because it dows not look blurry with gnonme
<di3gopa> on the laptop's monitor
<SIR_Taco> di3gopa: There are two potential problems... either the screen is bad, or it set to a higher resolution and/or refresh rate than it should be
<di3gopa> SIR_Taco: maybe the refresh rate, the screen is good because it is wornking well on gnome :), thanks a lot for the help!!
<SIR_Taco> di3gopa: not a problem
<di3gopa> ;)
<SIR_Taco> maybe I should be keeping score... lol
<di3gopa> haha
#kubuntu 2011-05-19
<amichair> in case someone cares or will be reading through the logs... I found the solution to the slow lookup in wget/browsers: it has to do with the wins server configuration in /etc/nsswitch.conf - wins needs to be moved to the end of the hosts lookup lists (instead of before dns). Reports say this may screw with samba automounts, but that's a less pertinent issue for me and I'll deal with it some other time. For everyone blaming ipv6
<amichair> configurations - know that there is another cause that should be checked :-)
<amichair> tsimpson: ^^ (and thanks)
<TheFriendlyOnes> anyone else having issues with rekonq's stability?
<Magnusson> does anyone here make their own splash screens, plasma themes,, etc or know a place i can go to start learning how?
<James147> Magnusson: played about with some splahs screens, best way is to download some form kde-look.org and start experimenting
<Magnusson> that's what i was afraid of  =\. not that great at reading complex code.  was trying to convert a kdm 3 splash screen to use in kdm 4
<James147> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Ksplash+theme+generator?content=104456   http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KSplasher+Splash+Screen+Editor?content=86463  might help
<pete_> hello?
<James147> Hi pete_
<Magnusson> i saw the first link last night, but the 2nd one looks promising, thanks James147 :)
<pete_> hi james, i have no idea what i am doing here, how do i create a name that i can use properly?
<Magnusson> pete_>if you're just wanting to change your nickname use /nick (new desired name)
<pete_> where do i use that command?
<peatie> oh i see i am now peatie
<Magnusson> heh
<peatie> thanks Magnusson
<Magnusson> sure np :)
<preecher> evenin Magnusson
<Magnusson> hey preecher
<Magnusson> how's it goin
<preecher> good
<peatie> i was thinking i had to join the channel irc.freenode.net to get on chat for advice, does anyone know any applications that I can get similar to hyperterminal in windows?
<Magnusson> peatie>what're you wanting to do exactly?
<Magnusson> i remember using hyperterminal years ago but forgot what for
<peatie> Console to my cisco router, so I can fiddle with it
<Magnusson> try putty
<peatie> Magnusson>I've only got one network interface on this PC at the mo
<Magnusson> peatie>http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ check it out and see if that'll serve your needs
<Dragnslcr> I'd think that the router would support telnet or ssh
<peatie> this (linux) is all very new to me
<Magnusson> peatie>heh yep, me too. i've recently come back to linux myself
<gomiboy> peatie: minicom is what you want
<peatie> yeah, I can't telnet to my cisco when I'm using the only eth port available to chat unfortunately
<peatie> minicom eh?
<Dragnslcr> Why can't you telnet to it?
<Dragnslcr> Seems weird that you can't have a telnet connection to it over the same wire as everything else
<peatie> dragnslcr> because my internet connection is to a different router
<gomiboy>  the serial console is cooler :D
<Dragnslcr> Heh, I'll take your word for it
<peatie> gomiboy> i feel safer with the console
<Dragnslcr> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Serial-HOWTO.html might be a good starting point
<Dragnslcr> Though that's probably for raw communication over the serial port
<szal> Magnusson: what do you want w/ PuTTY on Linux?  isn't that 100% redundant?
<Magnusson> szal>to my understanding he was wanting something to use on windows 0.o
<szal> Magnusson: then you understood wrongly
<Magnusson> fair nuff
<szal> apart from that that'd be OT here ^^
<peatie> thanks, that looks like some good info, but i'm just after an application that will let me get to the router for now. I've used hyperterminal a fair bit, just after a linux equivalent
<peatie> so anyway, I haven't registerd or anything, so if I close this window, will I lose the name peatie? and if so how do I register? AND will i be able to get on other thingmajigs (channels?) with that username?
<peatie> sorry I didn't mean to use the term "window"
<gomiboy> peatie: don't worry, peatie isn't a particularly appealing name :D
 * gomiboy isn't registered anyway :)
<peatie> I dunno, wasn't he the artist in the Charlie Braown comics?
<dbc254> got an easy one
<szal> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Magnusson> James147>the ksplasherX app worked great , thanks again :)
<dbc254> got an easy one
<szal> !repeat | dbc254
<ubottu> dbc254: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<dbc254> how do you create a new icon in 10.10
<moes> Kubuntu 10.04...I have four workspaces ...I want to add different wallpaper to each one...Need url with instructions ?
<eMyller> hey
<eMyller> how can i fix the height for the tray icons?
<Magnusson> moes>you can do it but you'll have to add seperate widgets for each desktop
<eMyller> i really want my panel thinner than normal, but the icons are all unaligned or oversized
<szal> what KDE version is in 10.04?  4.4.x?  was that possible already there?
<dbc254> in 9.01 I could just right click on the desktop and create a new icon. Can't do that in 10.10
<moes> Magnusson, Is the cheat sheet somewhere's...the one I found does not work
<Magnusson> moes>right click the desktop pager
<Magnusson> pager settings->virtual desktops
<peatie> omg
<dbc254> exit
<Linkmaster> Im having the most annoying thing happen with my focus policy at the moment. For some reason, the focus policy is causing the window's to raise, which is difficult when I have some things maximized and some at smaller screens. how do I make it so the focus follows the mouse, but doesn't raise the windows?
<Linkmaster> I fixed it, nevermind. I kept monkeying around with it, and got it. Thanks anyways
<oldos2er> hello
<Linkmaster> hallo
<SIR_Taco> hello again
<Daskreech> hi]
<Linkmaster> hey hey
<di3gopa> Hello everyone! anyone knows how can i enable subpixel hinting for the fonts?
<di3gopa> :o
<Linkmaster> o:?
<di3gopa> anyone knows where can i change the font hinting? (my fonts look horrible)
<Linkmaster> You can go to 'system settings -> Application Appearance -> Fonts[tab]' and see what can be done from there
<di3gopa> Linkmaster: thanks
<Linkmaster> Did it help?
<di3gopa> Linkmaster: i just enabled Anti-alising
<di3gopa> but no changes, i think i have to restart X
<di3gopa> brb to try
<di3gopa> Linkmaster: am back, and no, still ugly haha
<Linkmaster> Huh..I wouldn't know then, my apologies Dx
<di3gopa> Linkmaster: np, thanks al lot ;)
<multipass> hmm i cant mount my iphone in 11.04
<multipass> any tips
<multipass> all it says is camera
<ScottyK> How can I find out what wireless driver I'm running? I know the chip is broadcom
<Animental> Hello e'rbody!
<Daskreech> ScottyK: lsmod
<Daskreech> hi Animental
 * Animental blinks
<Animental> Hi!
<Roey> Omigorsh :)
 * Daskreech waves
<Roey> hey :)
<fei> Hi,e'rbody
<Daskreech> hi
<fei> I'm from China
<Daskreech> fei: welcome
<Animental> Hello, Fei!
<fei> hello
<Daskreech> this is an english channel :)
<fei> I have something in trouble
<Animental> Haha, English Channel.
<Daskreech> what is it?
<fei> could you help me?
<ScottyK> Daskreech - Thanks!
<Daskreech> We don't know un;ess you tell us :)
<Daskreech> unless
<Animental> He's running from the police.
<Animental> I think that's definitely what he met.
<Animental> meant.
<Daskreech> Animental: don't be mean :)
<fei> everytime I resize the konsole window, the system crashed
<Daskreech> fei: nvidia video card?
<fei> yes
<Daskreech> turn off transparency
<Daskreech> or the desktop effects
<fei> ok,but how?
<Daskreech> try alt+shift+F12
<mediawork> Hi, how can I get my ubuntu to be as idle as possible?
<mediawork> Im trying to see how low my cpu temp drops...
<fei> thank you very much
<Daskreech> mediawork: don't touch it and leave it in front of MTV
<Animental> He could turn off X. Run it command line only.
<Animental> AND THEN set it in front of MTV.
<mediawork> anyways, is 38 deg C a low idle temp for a cpu?
<Daskreech> fei: if you want just transparency gone you can turn it off under Desktop effects
<fei> ok,thank you
<Daskreech> mediawork: not low but below normal
<mediawork> how does MTV help? the TV station?
<fei> I just try
<Daskreech> mediawork: it makes whoever watches it an idler
<Animental> Yeah, Dask was jokin'.
 * Animental raises his hand. He has a n00b question.
 * Daskreech has n00b answers
 * Animental updated his...holy smokes, he just realized he was in the wrong channel.
<mediawork> jeez, Ive got 4 cores and all of them are fluctuating between 2 - 10% load, and nothing is running...
 * Animental waves goobye.
<Daskreech> mediawork: your computer is on
<Daskreech> something is running
<asobi> * Daskreech has n00b answers  <--- liesssssss
<mediawork> Daskreech: right, just seems a bit busy doing some flops of rubbish I dont care about I think
<mediawork> Daskreech: I wish it didn't... Is ubuntu busy solving some math problems while Im not around?
<Animental> Okay, so, the #xubuntu room is very quiet. They just stared at me.
 * Daskreech stares
<Animental> :o Not you, too!
<Daskreech> mediawork: most likely
<fei> maybe your computer just come to crazy ,^_^
<Daskreech> what would you like it to do?
<fei> ?
<Daskreech> not you fei i was asking mediawork
<fei> o
<Daskreech> k
<fei> I like this channle
<Daskreech> yes much better than MTV ^_^
<asobi> hi dask
<mediawork> Daskreech: Cant ubuntu be a bit concervative on cpu-power, when all it has to do is hold that thought... wait for me to ask it to do something...
<Animental> I don't know...Jersey Shore's pretty awesome... Quick question: just updated my server running Xubuntu with some recent updates (still 11.04) and I can no longer connect to it using it's hostname, just IP addy. Wha happen?
<multipass> anyone know how to mount a iphone4 in kubuntu 11.04?
<mediawork> Daskreech: I mean average 5 percent of all 4x 3.6GHz cores is pretty damn much dont you think,  mind you what does Ubuntu do with a single core machine?
<Daskreech> hi asobi
<mediawork> single core machine would then be 20 percent busy when Idle...
<mediawork> and on a weaker processor, it might be 50 percent busy doing nothing...
<mediawork> I turned off all desktop effects, the busyness seems to have dropped a bit, and my cpu cooled down a degree.
<Daskreech> mediawork: No it wouldn't Linux would scale back
<Daskreech> if you put in 64 cores it would scale up
<Daskreech> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Daskreech> multipass: ^^^
<mediawork> Daskreech: lol,  yes, Linux would scale back on wasting time with your cpu.
<Daskreech> mediawork: well it does have work to do
 * Animental has a single-core PIII in his server. Idles just fine.
<Daskreech> The way the kernel does things is that anytime a user is doing something it basically stops all of it's own work
<Daskreech> when the user goes idle then it returns to doing it's jobs
<Daskreech>  so when you go idle for a little bit you'll see a bit of a spike in work getting done
<mediawork> Daskreech: right, I suppose it could be checking my filesystem integrity ...
<fei> my system crashed again when I try to resize the konsole window
<Daskreech> mediawork: right and indexing files. cleaning dead processes and files doing chronological checks dumping old log files
<mediawork> Daskreech: but, there can be too much of a good thing, maybe this scaling isn't making much sense with these new multi-core machines.
<Daskreech> mediawork: it just gets the work done faster then it goes back to idle
<multipass> the steps that work in ubuntu dont work in kubuntu, Daskreech
<mediawork> Daskreech: maybe I can control this aspect of the kernel?
<multipass> :|
<multipass> ubuntu 11.04 iphone works out of the box
<multipass> kubuntu is nogo
<Daskreech> mediawork: A lot of it might have to do with GUI and network checks you can kill the gui and network if you like
<Daskreech> multipass: ask in #ubuntu how it works then
<Daskreech> multipass: or you can check in #kubuntu-devel
<multipass> but im on kubuntu
<multipass> so they will be like
<multipass> we dont support kubuntu here
<Daskreech> multipass: well they are meanines then. We are all part of the linux family
<Daskreech> multipass: ask in #kubuntu-devel
<Daskreech> mediawork: I suppose it is too much to point out that if you want to use less power turning off the computer might be a good idea>
<mediawork> mediawork: I never thought of turning of a linux machine
<mediawork> Daskreech: I mean.
<Daskreech> fei: did you turn off the effects?
<Daskreech> Wow
<Daskreech> Hibernate works :)
<kubu2> recorditnow is not recording sound? any idea how?
<Animental> So, how do I connect to my server using it's hostname and not it's IP addy?
<eMyller> Animental: you may get the best answer for that in ##linux :)
 * Animental nods
<Animental> Thanks, I'll ask there!
<kubu2> Animental: if you know the ip addy then use it. otherwise you need a dns lookup to translate hostname to ip
<kubu2> and a lot faster
<Animental> kubu: The strange thing is is that it worked not hours ago. After an update, which included smb updates, it just stopped.
<Daskreech> Animental: can you ping it?
 * Animental checks
<eMyller> Animental: is your dnswhatever service running also?
<Animental> I'm not running a DNS service...I just want to connect to it on my LAN.
<Animental> And I can't ping the hostname. It's IP, though, pings just dandy.
<kubu2> that's what dns for- translate names to ip addy.  you need to tell everyone hostname is ip addrs
<Animental> Well, the router handles that, I thought. Is there any reason (after this update) that my server would no longer be telling everyone it's hostname? When I gave it a host name when I set everything up, the router picked it up immediately.
<new2net> where do I report bugs?
<Linkmaster> I know its possible to download system fonts, but how do you do it? I want to install 'Helvetica' as my font. Any suggestions/help?
<multipass> hi, im unable to get into grub to launch ubuntu, kubuntu just starts up auto
<multipass> how do i add ability to select?
<sre-su> multipass: Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same except for the desktop environment they
<sre-su>  use, so you can have both installed at the same time. No need to dual boot
<Linkmaster> Does anyone know of any good screen recorders that also record sound from the computer? And preferably doesn't bog down a slower computer. I know that Camtasia works in windows, but that has a lot of bloat, and I'm looking for something that does the same thing, but is lighter. any suggestions?
<funcrush> kmail copy/paste is strange... copied contents contains xml... how can I set this action that just contains plain text?
<Linkmaster> anyone here know of a screen recorder that grabs sound as well?
<Linkmaster> anyone know of something I can record the desktop sound with? I have a screen recorder already, I just need to record sound now
<CrazyM4R> /list
<CrazyM4R> /list
<sereus> hi
<alesan> hi
<alesan> do you know if it is possible to put an icon of konqueror in file manager mode in the quick launch area?
<alesan> I tried like crazy but I cannot
<tsimpson> alesan: just add a link to "konqueror --profile filemanagement"
<alesan> tsimpson, umh... ok for the command line option
<alesan> but
<alesan> how do I add a "custom" command to the quick launch?
<alesan> I thought you had to select an icon already existing in the K menu
<alesan> I'm really lost :(
<tsimpson> there is a line above the list, you can just type it in there and it will create a new entry for you
<tsimpson> you can then choose an icon etc
<noaXess> hey al
<mircosx> hi ya
<noaXess> i have installed a deb package and can see it with sudo dpkg -l | grep packagename.. status ii.. but i can't remove it with sudo apt-get remove packagename
<noaXess> i get: E: Unable to locate package nevernote
<noaXess> any idea?
<new2net> uhh yeah.... dpkg -C
<new2net> i think it checks for broken packages or something... can't remember
<tsimpson> it checks for not fully installed packages
<tsimpson> noaXess: see if "sudo dpkg -r packagename" works
<noaXess> tsimpson: hey.. no
<new2net> yeah... apt-get can remove packages, but if you only want to remove 1 package I think dpkg would be a better fit
<noaXess> dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching nevernote
<tsimpson> then recheck the output of "dpkg -l" I guess
<noaXess> sudo dpkg -l | grep nevernote
<noaXess> ii  nevernote:i386                                                       0.99                                                   An open source clone designed to interact with Evernote.
<tsimpson> eh, that looks like the package name is "nevernote:i386"
<tsimpson> which is evil btw
<noaXess> ah.. yes.. better.. nno it is uninstalled
<noaXess> strange package name.. will report that to the creater..
<alesan> tsimpson, that must be new...
<tsimpson> it's just bad form
<alesan> tsimpson, sorry I was referring to the line to type in a custom command when adding a quick launch icon
<alesan> anyway I added the konqueror icon
<tsimpson> ah, well I don't think it's new
<alesan> well ok
<alesan> now I must see if I can completely remove dolphin
<tsimpson> I have KDE 4.5.3, so it can't be that new
<alesan> sometimes it pops out again
<tsimpson> you don't want to remove dolphin
<alesan> and it would be so cool if non-kde apps could use the KDE file chooser when asked to save or load
<tsimpson> dolphin _IS_ the file manager, konqueror only wraps dolphin in its window
<alesan> instead of those crappy gtk ones
<alesan> tsimpson, I do not care too much about the inner details I just want dolphin to go
<alesan> it's dumb compared to konqueror
<tsimpson> that doesn't make sense
<tsimpson> konqueror _uses_ dolphin in file manager mode
<alesan> in any case, I think years ago I found a way to let all applications use the KDE file chooser... do you have any idea?
<tsimpson> it is dolphin
<tsimpson> the only thing I've seen that makes apps use the KDE file choose is "kgtk", but it's a hack
<beagleOCS> Hi. I added:  echo aaaaa > /home/ocs/foo.txt    in rc.local.  But the command is not executed after boot. why?
<gr8m8> beagleOCS:  is /home/ocs mounted at that stage?
 * gr8m8 is still known as gr8m8
<snikker> hi, how can i reset an reconfigure alsa? i can't hear any sound no more
<Peace-> snikker:
<snikker> Peace-:  ?
<Peace-> snikker: ok you are there
<Peace-> snikker: do you know veromix?
<snikker> Peace-: no
<Peace-> snikker: ok... click on the panel right button
<Peace-> add widgets
<Peace-> then download
<Peace-> then ... search for veromix
<snikker> Peace-: ok, i've installed it
<Peace-> snikker: ok use that
<snikker> Peace-: ok, now i try
<snikker> Peace-: i've changed soundcard from veromix, but nothing to do
<Peace-> snikker: ok , lspci | grep -i audio
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<Peace-> DoctorPepper: hi
<DoctorPepper> is anyone here using the bespin widget style  ?
<Peace-> DoctorPepper: i used
<Peace-> not everytime i have often used
<Peace-> +but  i have..
<snikker> Peace-: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<Peace-> snikker: 11.04 ?
<Peace-> snikker: i mean kubuntu 11.04? if youi don't know lsb_release -a
<snikker> yes, i'm under natty
<Peace-> snikker: ok ,  alsamixer -V all in the terminal
<Peace-> snikker: then do a screenshot
<Peace-> snikker: to post a screeshot fast see this
<DoctorPepper> Peace-:  i have  some wierd issue with  dolphin places panel  having some kind gradiant on his header  and i cant find  away to remove it
<DoctorPepper> and  its only  the panels on dolphin  that  have  this issue .
<Peace-> DoctorPepper: mm
<Peace-> snikker: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/19/sceenshot.gif
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Peace-> DoctorPepper: screnshot ?
<Peace-> screen
<Peace-> DoctorPepper: i guess loading default scheme should fix the stuff
<snikker> Peace-: http://i.imgur.com/YmWvI.png
<DoctorPepper> Peace-: http://img62.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img62/1794/dolphinbespin.png
<Peace-> DoctorPepper: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/19/besping.gif
<Peace-> DoctorPepper: hihihi macstyle
<Peace-> snikker: of course you have not sound :D
<Peace-> snikker: put all to max
<Peace-> snikker: speakers are to 0 level
<Peace-> DoctorPepper: mm how did you get dolphin on the top panel?
<Peace-> i mean i seee
<snikker> Peace-: opppss... yes, it's right :-)   but kmix show it at half
<Peace-> DoctorPepper: dolphin edit etc
<snikker> Peace-: btw now it works! thank you
<Peace-> snikker: :)
<DoctorPepper> using Xbar plasmoid and Bespin
<DoctorPepper> + install  dbusmenu  for gtk-apps
<Peace-> DoctorPepper: mmm you know about ... menubar?
<Peace-> DoctorPepper: you don't need of bespin with menubar
<snikker> Peace-: what application do you use for make video in .gif format?
<Peace-> snikker: i did it xD
<Peace-> snikker: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/gif+recorder+qt?content=141720&PHPSESSID=a60a95b0453c7a5ce9c869c8e2ece1de
<Peace-> snikker: download unpackage and then  : sudo ./install
<snikker> Peace-: compliments! thank you also for this :)
<Peace-> snikker: well it's a simple bash script + menu
<snikker> Peace-: btw nice good work
<george_> ok folks, maybe a silly question butI like displaying only the shut down button at the panel, but it looks just too big. Is there a way to make it smaller, like when displaying shut down and block buttons?
<Peace-> george_: mm
<Peace-> george_: i guess you should customize the icons
<Peace-> i mean
<Peace->  /usr/share/icon
<Peace-> on that folder there are icons
<george_> Peace: Oh....
<Peace-> so you basically you need to replace bigger icons with the smaller one
<BluesKaj> to me that's not a real question ...a real question is about fixing broken apps or probs with making things...icons etc is window dressing IMO
<BluesKaj> making  apps work
<george_> Peace:Ok, thanks for you help.
<yofel> afaik the icons are resized to fit into the panel without cropping. So to get  a smaller icon you make the panel smaller
<BluesKaj> mostly i just shutdown our pcs from the cli with ssh
<george_> BluesKaj:I guess we all have our own preferences
<Peace-> george_: /usr/share/icons/oxygen/32x32/actions/
<Peace-> system-shutdown.ong
<Peace-> *png
<Peace-> george_: of couse if you have another icon theme , i mean that is for oxygen
<Peace-> you need to edit /usr/share/icons/THEMENAME/SIZETOOBIG/actions/system-shutdown.png
<george_> Peace:Ok, thanks.
<BluesKaj> george_, yeah, I'm just in a jerky mood today. :_)
<pjpj_> hello: does anyone here know if you can set rekonq to private browsing by default. If so then how?
<13WAAQ322> df
<kleopatra> Hi is there a way to change ubuntu to kubuntu easily?
<kleopatra> i dont like the unity
<szal> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, choose KDE on next login, that should do it
<ao11_> \msg NickServ identify ao11
<genii-around> ao11_: You should probably change your password now
<supermagnum_> hi, i need to format a USB disk to : FAT32 16KByte 8KByte clusters.
<supermagnum_> how do i do that from the command line ?
 * mino stares
<amichair> !partners
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<manju_> hello
<manju_> after updating lucid lynx I don't hear any sound now
<manju_> can anyone help ?
<ubuntu> hey everybody
<manju_> except oss neither alsa, nor pulseaudio generates any sound
<manju_> I am using gstreamer-properties
<manju_> to test
<BluesKaj> supermagnum_, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/formatting-usb-pen-in-linux/
<amichair> !find sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> Package/file sun-java6-plugin does not exist in maverick
<amichair> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-plugin does not exist in maverick
<amichair> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<BluesKaj> manju_, open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure there no M in the ctrl boxes and use the arrow keys to navigate turn the ctrls up
<Pici> info sun-java6-plugin partner
<Pici> !info sun-java6-plugin partner
<ubottu> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component main, is optional. Version 6.24-1build0.10.10.1 (partner), package size 1 kB, installed size 60 kB (Only available for all amd64 i386 lpia ia64)
<Pici> amichair: ^
<amichair> ah, thanks
<amichair> unfortunately, it's not up to date :-(
<Pici> amichair: What version are you looking for?
<amichair> 6.25
<manju_> BluesKaj, ok...that didn't work
<Pici> Ah. I see that in sid's repo, but it doesn't look like its been pulled into any of the partner repositories  yet.
<amichair> Pici: how long does it usually take it?
<BluesKaj> manju_, describe didn't work...what did you try ?
<Pici> amichair: I'm not sure, but 6.24 seems to be in all the supported release's partner repos, so it seems that they are updating them regularly.
<manju_> I started alsamixer and turned up the volume on all the bars, except the headphone, which it wouldn't let me turn it up because the headphone is not plugged in
<manju_> BluesKaj, and then typed gstreamer-properties and selected alsa and clicked test on it and no sound
<manju_> BluesKaj, but OSS still works though
<BluesKaj> manju_, OSS? ..ok dunno much about OSS ...could be pulseaudio is the culprit ...I don't need it because I don'tr use a pci soundcard
<amichair> Pici: that's what I was expecting... 6.25 is a month old though, and still not available
<manju_> flashplayer also does not make any sound
<manju_> non of the youtube videos work
<manju_> that is they play but no sound
<manju_> anyone face this problem ?
<Peace-> manju_: well , there is not this problem on kubuntu
<Peace-> manju_: you have to set well your kmix
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> manju_: or install properly flash
<Peace-> manju_: btw , firefox4 can use youtube with html5
<manju_> it was working and then ubuntu did a security update and everything broke :-(
<manju_> gah
<Peace-> manju_: google ===> youtube hmtl5 ===> join ===> enjoy
<Peace-> manju_: alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> manju_: make a screenshot
<manju_> http://imgur.com/NUvRn
<Peace-> manju_: mmm press right arrow
<Peace-> manju_: there should be more
<Peace-> if you look there are >
<Peace-> on the right so it should be shown more
<Peace-> anyway  i am quite sure that is not that your problem
<manju_> Peace-, yes all those are set to maximum too
<manju_> but it seems to be something related to alsa, or pulseaudio
<Peace-> manju_: pulse is not installed on your machine i  guess
<manju_> ok...oh well, let me think some more, maybe I will download latest ubuntu and wipe this and install or something
<Peace-> manju_: well it's not a linux way that
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> manju_: are you using firefox?
<manju_> Peace-, yes
<Peace-> manju_: ok lets try this
<manju_> even vlc and mplayer don't work
<Peace-> oh
<manju_> so it is something more fundamental
<manju_> :-)
<manju_> anyway I am off for now...dinner time
<manju_> thanks for your help
<Peace-> i guess something is using alsa
<manju_> hmmm....
<manju_> interesting theory
<Peace-> and it's not dead xD
<Peace-> manju_: close every applications
<Peace-> manju_: leave only irc
<Peace-> manju_:     lsof | grep snd
<manju_> yes only kmix and pulseaudio are alive and using sound and well xchat
<manju_> still nothing
<Peace-> manju_: manju_:     sudo alsa force-reload
<manju_> yay!
<manju_> it works
<manju_> Peace-, dude you're a genius
<manju_> ok...thanks, so next time I need to do sudo alsa force-reload
<manju_> cool
<BluesKaj> manju_, is pulseaudio installed ..I have to ask ?
<manju_> BluesKaj, yes
<manju_> BluesKaj, it is installed
<BluesKaj> manju remove it and try again
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i guess it's not
<manju_> BluesKaj, ok...I will try
<manju_> Sorry guys, thanks for all the help, ok I have to go now, otherwise my wife will kill me...
<Peace-> xD
<BluesKaj> dunno why ppl put up with pulse , it breaks more integrated sounds than it helps
 * amichair removes pulseaudio after every release upgrade that installs it... and then everything continues to work as it should.
<BluesKaj> amichair, integrated sound on the mobo ? then yes , but ppl with pci soundcards can benefit from PA's options altho they're running an extra layer of distortion causing digtal processing
<BluesKaj> I think the devs should make PA an option during the install when the HW detection taking place
<kodamino> sorry...italian channel for ubuntu????
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kodamino> tnx
<amichair> BluesKaj: yep, integrated. haven't needed a standalone card in over a decade...
<BluesKaj> amichair, right same here but I'm having DD issues ,,can't seem to pass the DD signal thr spdif
<haider> hi
<haider> somebody from colombia??
<amichair> speaking of sound... any idea why the mic capture gets turned off (the checkbox in kmix reverts to unchecked) after every reboot? other devices and levels don't seem to be affected.
<amichair> and I think this never happened before maverick (possibly before lucid) - I'm certain in versions before that it was not a problem
 * S74rk7 is away: Gone away for now
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> kpackagekit constantly prompts me to upgrade my system. this is extremely annoying. how can I stop this ?
<OerHeks> Kpackagekit preferences , notifications ?
<gribouille> OerHeks, where ?
<OerHeks> in kpackagekit, 3th option on left panel ?
<oli> hi!
<gribouille> OerHeks, you mean warn when updates are available ?
<OerHeks> jups
<gribouille> OerHeks, I've just unchecked it, but it doesn't seem to change anything
<oli> when i resize my konsole-window in natty, my system freezes
<DarthFrog> oli: For how long?
<oli> DarthFrog: I have to shut down the PC hard
<DarthFrog> What video card do you have?
<oli> NVidia GT-218
<bibliotheque> guys, i m trying to get xbmc working, no way. i sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc-svn/ppa
<DarthFrog> oli:  Which driver is it using?
<bibliotheque> and sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa as well
<oli> how to check the driver's version?
<DarthFrog> oli: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bibliotheque> some files failed to load with sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install xbmc says Unable to locate package xbmc...
<oli> NVIDIA GLX Module  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 15:10:15 PDT 2011
<gorio_BR> could anyone help me to install glibc-devel for Ubuntu 11.04 x64 ?
<DarthFrog> oli: is the word "nouveau" anywhere in that file?
<oli> no nouveau driver, it's the propietary one
<hibu> hi
<DarthFrog> oli: Hmm.  Sorry, that's about as far as I can go.
<oli> ok, thanks
<hibu> I'm actually using kubuntu on vmware I would like to use it really
<hibu> will kubuntu create a multiboot ?
<oli> DarthFrog: I found this one: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/system-friert-bei-groessenaenderung-des-konsol/#post-2883037
<DarthFrog> oli: It's Greek to me.  Well, it might as well be, for all the German I speak. :-)
<oli> DarthFrog: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3116727.0
<oli> DarthFrog It's a nvidia problem...
<oli> DarthFrog: so waiting for the nect driver...
<oli> next
<DarthFrog> oli:  As I thought, a driver issue.  I was thinking that you might be running the immature nouveau driver and was going to suggest switching drivers.
<oli> DarthFrog: I would like to do that, but it's too slow for a game i play...
<DarthFrog> oli: But if it's fixed by disabling desktop effects, that's OK.  Unless you were to install the latest & greatest from Nvidia perhaps.
<goriofab> hi all, could anyone help me how to install glibc-devel for Ubuntu 11.04 x64 ?
<oli> DarthFrog: Yes, I will try to disable the Effects. Thanks for your support
<DarthFrog> oli:  so don't use Konsole.  I use yakuake and love it.
<oli> DarthFrog: Good tip, I'll try it
<erebus> Hey. Can someone add jin download to launchpad? https://launchpad.net/jin http://www.jinchess.com/unix_download
<goriofab> hi all, could anyone help me how to install glibc-devel for Ubuntu 11.04 x64 ?
<jmut> hi. I got lenovo t520 but I don't think I have wireless detected. Only bluetooth lid is on  but not wireless. how can I easily check that and install appropriate drivers
<jmut> on windows I see the lid on btw
<Guest71015> RedHatGhost
<jmut> I blieve this is the wireless    03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (rev 34)
<dniMretsaM> hello all
<cba123> I'm trying to get fsrunner installed, but can't find anything that works with Natty.  Any ideas?  (fsrunner is an easier way to get krunner to search for file-names over meta-data)
<BluesKaj> !info fsrunner
<ubottu> Package fsrunner does not exist in maverick
<cba123> BluesKaj, I've been searching, but I can't seem to find another way to get krunner to prefer filenames over metadata.  99% of the time, I need to search by filename.  Which I can't seem to get to work.
<BluesKaj> cba123, dunno but you be able to find it ib the ubuntubackports project
<cba123> BluesKaj, I googled that, but can't find a ppa to add, or if it even has this file.
<cba123> Nevermind, enabled it in kpackagekit
<BluesKaj> cba123, it was listed in kpkit?
<BluesKaj> ok , gotcha ..I misread for a sec
<dniMretsaM> it's srsly dead in here
<owner> mebbe everyone's system works perfectly
<dniMretsaM> oh yeah, that's likely
<Linkmaster> Or they are just working to peoples satisfaction. Nothing is perfect for anybody :P
<dniMretsaM> true that
<dniMretsaM> but still, that's never going to happen
<dniMretsaM> it'd b kinda nice though
<Linkmaster> Well, if you make your own system, to your personal liking, and tweak and fiddle with everything, you might be able to create a perfect system for you for..5 minutes? Then you'll realize you want something else, and you have to make that as well xD
<dniMretsaM> I'd say more like 3 minutes
<BluesKaj> how does one underline text in kate ..I've forgotten
<BluesKaj> managed to figure out how to pass Dolby Digital DYS etc to the DAC inputs : Configure VLC tools/preferences/audio , in Output, choose:"alsa audio output". check,"Use spdif when available", and device, choose, Yoursoundcard digital out( same as the didgital out in phonon)
<dniMretsaM> I don't kow
<BluesKaj> err DTS
<dniMretsaM> know*
<skynet2000> hello
<skynet2000> anyone know how to make kde system tray on mint 11 look like mint10 kde
<BluesKaj> skynet2000, ask in #mint
<skynet2000> ?
<BluesKaj> or #linuxmint
<skynet2000> ok
<BluesKaj> tyhs is kubuntu
<skynet2000> oh ok
<skynet2000> sorry
<skynet2000> first  time i have every been here
<BluesKaj> np
<skynet2000> i just installed ububtu
<skynet2000> and but kde on it
<BluesKaj> how did you install kde, skynet2000 ?
<skynet2000> from ubuntu
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-desktop?
<skynet2000> no
<skynet2000> software mangager
<BluesKaj> what did you install with the software manager ?
<skynet2000> im on ubuntu then installed KDE desktop standerd
<skynet2000> but my system try dose not look as dark and nice as mint10 kde
<skynet2000> tray
<BluesKaj> ok , open a terminal and do , sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<skynet2000> ok BluesKaj
<skynet2000> ty hold on
<BluesKaj> ok , open a terminal and do , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dniMretsaM> that might just the theme that you're using
<BluesKaj> skynet2000, ^
<skynet2000> its runing
<skynet2000> so i did not install the right thing
<skynet2000> will this replace what i installed
<BluesKaj> skynet2000, it will be ok
<skynet2000> i just typ ->Y
<BluesKaj> no worries
<skynet2000> and its runing some more
<BluesKaj> yup, your desktop wasn't fullyinstalled , like the plasma etc
<skynet2000> oh ok
<skynet2000> so its better to do it this way?
<skynet2000> i will save that comannd thank you BluesKaj
<dniMretsaM> I'm out for now guys
<BluesKaj> skynet2000, you install most packages in (k)ubuntu with sudo apt-get install 'nameofpackage"
<skynet2000> ?
<skynet2000> so i need to run that command to?
<BluesKaj> or use the package manager
<skynet2000> i just did the-->sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<skynet2000> it just got done
<skynet2000> do i need to do the other one you just said to?
<BluesKaj> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<skynet2000> ok
<skynet2000> do i need to run  sudo apt-get install 'nameofpackage" to?
<BluesKaj> skynet2000, say you want to install VLC , which isn't included in kubuntu by default , then sudo apt-get install vlc , will do it
<BluesKaj> got it now ?
<skynet2000> ya
<skynet2000> i did not have vlc on yet
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<rosco_y> I can't print to my HP Laserjet 1000, does anyone have some advice?
<skynet2000> what was the  sudo apt-get install 'nameofpackage" do??
<skynet2000> nameofpackage"  ???
<skynet2000> i gusse i will reboot and see if it has worked
<skynet2000> ty brb
<BluesKaj> nameofpackage was in brackets because it means whatever package you want
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, check systemsettngs/printer configuration
<skynet2000> its still the same
<rosco_y> Thank you BluesKaj :)
<rainoff> hi2all
<skynet2000> can you not have kde desktop on mint 11 like it looks on mint10 kde
<skynet2000> it just looks like OpenSuse
<rainoff> MINT 11 is ready now?
<skynet2000> yes rainoff
<skynet2000> i have had it for 2 weeks now
<rainoff> oooo
<rainoff> with gnome 3?
<rainoff> or?
<skynet2000> yes
<skynet2000> gnome
<skynet2000> yes
<skynet2000> and i like kde
<rainoff> its mean like ubuntu 11?
<skynet2000> my mint10 kde cant run google chrome no more
<skynet2000> so i got mint 11
<rainoff> do you know USU?
<skynet2000> ubuntu11.04?
<skynet2000> USU?? sorry no whats that
<rainoff> <skynet2000> ubuntu11.04?-- yes
<skynet2000> yes i have that to
<rainoff> www.learnfree.eu
<skynet2000> you dont even need to brun a cd any more them the new 11
<rainoff> this is Bulgarian distro
<skynet2000> what is that
<skynet2000> rainoff:
<rainoff> i use ubuntu 11.04 1 week, but..
<rainoff> rainoff?
<szal> Mint is off-topic here, please talk about it in #kubuntu-offtopic or in #mint
<skynet2000> ??
<skynet2000> no oes here lol
<skynet2000> ok
<rainoff> this is my father name
<skynet2000> can you help me
<skynet2000> cool
<rainoff> how can i help you
<skynet2000> is usu a desk top GUI?
<szal> what's usu?
<skynet2000> what he told me usu g
<rainoff> this is in english- Learn Free Ubuntu
<skynet2000> i have no idea szal
<skynet2000> but i need help
<skynet2000> something for nootbooks it looks like
<skynet2000> anyways
<skynet2000> im trying to but kde on mint11 or ubuntu
<skynet2000> every time i put kde on it dose not look this same as  mint10 kde
<skynet2000> can you help me
<skynet2000> debrain or what every
<skynet2000> same thing on anything i put it on
<szal> you can either use Mint 10 or copy its ~/kde/share/config/plasma-desktoprc and plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<skynet2000> can you pls help me with this hack
<skynet2000> ??
<skynet2000> im lost there bud
<skynet2000> i cant use mint 1o any mnore szal as it wont let me run google chrom anymore
<skynet2000> and i cnt live with out chrome
<szal> well, instructions can't get any clearer than the above, /me thinks
<skynet2000> ok thank you szal
<skynet2000> do you know when  mint 11 with come out with kde
<skynet2000> will*
<skynet2000> ok i need to leran how to copy mint10s kde desktop
<szal> again, Mint is off-topic here
<skynet2000> sorry
<szal> copying KDE settings from somewhere else is just within topic, but other distros' release dates sure aren't
<skynet2000> ok lol szal well if its just in topic may i ask how i would go about copying the kde desk top from 10??
<skynet2000> if thats ok
<szal> that's your task to figure out, you know where to find the 2 files and where to place them again ^^
<skynet2000> ok thanks for the info szal
<skynet2000> wow its hard in theses help channds lol
<skynet2000> im just realy new to linux
<skynet2000> tc
<szal> ok, one correction: it's not ~/kde/, but ~/.kde/
<szal> i.e., a hidden directory
<skynet2000> lolok
<rainoff> szal
<skynet2000> well i dont think that will help me as im new
<skynet2000> to all this
<rainoff> can you halp me
<szal> sure, if you tell me what "halp" is ;)
<rainoff> when my laptop batery is to low, starting some alarm
<rainoff> sorry
<szal> no friggin' idea here about battery stuff, sorry
<rainoff> how can i stop it
<skynet2000> is that sopose to me a joke or to make your self fell bigger? as i told you im new in linux god  oh hes not a hard ware guy lmao mint rocks bye
<szal> whatever that was about..
<Bauldrick> see this problem I have --- [13:59:27] <Bauldrick> I have a problem --- I can only get into system if I boot into recovery and then > resume boot - that gives me a command prompt at which point I login and issue startx - If I try to select normal 2.35.8 at grub (or whatever # it is) I get black screen and monitor actually turns off...
<Bauldrick> I have the same sort of problem on a laptop that was upgraded to natty, but with that the screen goes blue and if I hit spacebar the hdd light goes active and it will load.
<vbgunz> If I right click in Kate, nothing comes up. I don't remember this behavior
<vbgunz> what could be wrong?
<Bauldrick> On this PC, if I hit spacebar immediately after grub, kubuntu loads, if I dont hit spacebar monitor switches off and PC is non responsive?
<Peace-> Bauldrick: try with a fresh installation
<Peace-> in another partition
<Peace-> i guess that should solve your problem quickly ~20 minutes
<Peace-> if you don't like this ...
<Peace-> well try to reinstall packages
<Bauldrick> Peace-: this problem appears on two different machines, and I could reinstall, but would like to know the problem (and file a bug against it)
<Peace-> Bauldrick: i dunno it could be a bad configuration , if you have upgrade in both machines
<Bauldrick> no, on the PC was fesh install of beta2
<Peace-> if  you don't i mean if in a machine you did a fresh installation that could be a bug
<Peace-> !releasenote
<Peace-> Bauldrick: you could find some thing on the release note
<Peace-> Bauldrick: google==> kubuntu release note
<Peace-> Bauldrick: it could be your bios
<Peace-> i mean the same bios that is not supported well from your kernel
<Peace-> Bauldrick: have you tried selecting a new kernel a different kernel
<Peace-> you need to test
<Peace-> vbgunz: tried to reset kate configurations ?
<Peace-> vbgunz: ~/.kde/share/config
<Peace-> Bauldrick: on that folder you should find out some confgiruation files
<vbgunz> Peace-: might as well
<vbgunz> one sec
<Peace-> sorry
<Peace-> vbgunz:  on that folder you should find out some confgiruation files
<Peace-> vbgunz: even here  ~/.kde/share/application
<Peace-> vbgunz: sorrry               even here  ~/.kde/share/apps
<vbgunz> Peace-: I got them
<vbgunz> there were 4 files, I just sent them to trash
<vbgunz> right click works now, I never really used kate so I don't mind losing all configurations for it
<Peace-> nice
<ledah_> hi anyone knows how i can connect to a hidden network?
<johndone> hi, is there simple explanation of akonadi/nepumuk/strigi ?
<giantpune> hey
<giantpune> i have just installed kubuntu on my laptop and set it to autologin and the kwallet is pestering me for the password.  is there any way to make the autologin unlock the kwallet?
<gomiboy> giantpune: well the passworded wallet is to keep passwords safe... if you autologing + auto unlock the wallet... well just put a sticker on your monitor with your password written on... hehehe.. anyway, no but you can disable kwallet if you want (system settings--> personal informations IIRC)
<James147> giantpune: not yet, however there are some work arounds: 1) See if you can tell what ever is trying to uinlock the wallet to use a unencrpyted file instead (the network manager can do this) 2) dont use a password on the wallet... though this is generally discuraged as you effectivly store all passwords unencrpyted
<giantpune> nobody else is using this computer except me.  so im not really worried about the password security.  but it really defeats the purpose of autologin to the computer if you still get asked for the password as soon as it starts
<giantpune> heh.  and when i try to open system settings--> personal informations, it spits out some error about akonadi not being able to start up
<giantpune> woot.  changing the network manager to store the password unencrypted keeps it from pestering me for the password right on startup.  thanks James147.
<LINKSWORD2> Well, that was stupid! I've somehow managed to remove my userbar from the screen of my Kubuntu computer. How do I restore it?
<LINKSWORD2> Hello, Daskreech
<Daskreech> hi LINKSWORD2
<Daskreech> how are you?
<LINKSWORD2> I did something stupid... Again.
<LINKSWORD2> I was re-arranging stuff on my desktop, and apparently I deleted the taskbar. How do I restore it?
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah. I'm stupid. xD
<James147> LINKSWORD2: if you removed the task manager (not the entire panel) then right click > add widgets > find and drag it back... if you removed the panel > right click the desktop > add panel...
<LINKSWORD2> I'm used to windows, so I'm used to calling it the taskbar.
<LINKSWORD2> Is there something I can do to restore the bar to its defaults?
<James147> LINKSWORD2: on kde 4.6+ just add the default panel
<James147> LINKSWORD2: on 4.5 and lower you need to reset the whole of plasma-desktop
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: Remove the panel and add back one
<Daskreech> the first panel on the desktop gets a default "KDE3" setting
<LINKSWORD2>  James, how do I reset plasma?
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: mkdir ~/bkup ; kquitapp plasma-desktop && sleep 5 && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~/bkup && plasma-desktop
<LINKSWORD2> Whoa.
<LINKSWORD2> Hang on while I copy all that. lol
<Animental> Hello!
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: I tried your command and got a return that says:: Invalid D-BUS interface name 'org.ked.plasma-desktop.PlasmaApp' found while parsing introspection
<LINKSWORD2> mv: target '~bkup' is not a directory
<LINKSWORD2> ... It's all Greek to me. :/
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: You copied it incorrectly ?
<Daskreech> hi Animental
<LINKSWORD2>  I double checked everything you said before I hit Enter.
<lcb> good eves for all
<LINKSWORD2> Not really. lol
<darthanubis> bombono-dvd fails with glibmm-ERROR **: unhandled exception (type std::exception) in signal handler: what: bad lexical cast: source type value could not be interpreted as target
<Daskreech> hi lcb
<lcb> Hi Daskreech :)
<lcb> it seems Netsplit is in town
<lcb> darthanubis: dpkg-reconfigure it to check if that error goes away
<darthanubis> what glibmm or bombono?
<lcb> darthanubis: i would start with bombono-dvd
<lcb> just that
<lcb> sudo dpkg-reconfigure bombono-dvd
<darthanubis> here goes
<lcb> darthanubis: other... sudo apt-get --purge remove && apt-get install bombono-dvd
<lcb> sudo on the 2nd too
<darthanubis> yeah the first cmd makes no since since there is nothing to configure?
<darthanubis> I don't see how reinstalling the app fixes anything either?
<darthanubis> seems like there is a real bug here hence the error
<lcb> purging it... better than just removing it
<lcb> darthanubis, the only entry i see with that error from dr google -> http://goo.gl/2gLDS
<lcb> darthanubis: how many entries you have with libglibmm?
<darthanubis> what do you mean 'entries'?
<darthanubis> >/usr/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so.1
<lcb> how many packages related to glibmm
<lcb> libs
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/c63MdzmF
<darthanubis> 16
<lcb> geee
<lcb> a lot of compiz things?
<darthanubis> compiz is not installed
<lcb> ubuntutweak..
<darthanubis> nope
<lcb> ubuntu-tweak i mean
<darthanubis> nope
<lcb> darthanubis: well, i only have libglibmm-2.4-1c2a
<darthanubis> ok
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bombono-dvd/+bug/785451
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 785451 in bombono-dvd (Ubuntu) "glibmm-ERROR **: unhandled exception (type std::exception) in signal handler: what: bad lexical cast: source type value could not be interpreted as target" [Undecided,New]
<lcb> darthanubis: there you go
<darthanubis> That was last resort
<lcb> looks like affects bombono
<darthanubis> of course it does, thats the app that through the error
<darthanubis> I created that bug report
<lcb> oh yea, that's you :)
#kubuntu 2011-05-20
<lcb> darthanubis: you got that error from a dialog or you launched it from CLI and ended that way?
<darthanubis> launched it from CLI and ended that way
<lcb> probably more info is needed on that bug report...
<lcb> darthanubis: using synaptic you could see if you reinstall glibmm* what affects - if affects important packages you have installed
<darthanubis> that wil not fix the error
<lcb> that's what i would do in those circumstances. it seems not to be a known issue, so probably some conflicting files or corrupted or something
<darthanubis> seems like no one uses the program or too lazy to file bugs against it
<lcb> darthanubis: i know you said you don't have any compiz  but those "glibmm-ERROR **" are known with it
<darthanubis> ok
<lcb> compiz is not part of kubuntu, anyway
<darthanubis> right
<lcb> trying to dig on bugs and net ... the error or parts of it, that's the conclusion i made, honestly
<lcb> sorry darthanubis :( i'm just like you - hate bugs. just killed a culiseta longiareolata
<lcb> aka mosquito :)
<darthanubis> ha
<darthanubis> I usually fix my own. I appreciate your attention to the matter
<multipass> how do i make kubuntu not load the prev session
<wn1zid> press alt+f2 type in kcontrol then hit run click the +kde componets choose session manager where it says login click start with an empty session then hit apply.
<toxicwaltz> Hello guys... Since installing kubuntu 11.04 I have noticed that my fans are running constantly, has anyone else had the same issue?
<Daskreech> wn1zid: You can hit alt+F2 and just type session :)
<Daskreech> toxicwaltz: tried with and without desktop effects ?
<toxicwaltz> Daskreech: yepp
<toxicwaltz> Daskreech: this laptop should be easily able to run all the effects
<Daskreech> toxicwaltz: doesn't matter if you don't have the drivers sorted out
<Daskreech>  and things like Blur are currently always run on the processor
<toxicwaltz> Daskreech: yeah ...
<Daskreech> So you may be running one or more desktop effects on teh processor. ... or it could be something else totally
<toxicwaltz> Daskreech: the graphics card is a Radeon X3200
<Daskreech> Again if you don't have the drivers it's all going to be run on the processor
<toxicwaltz> Daskreech: okay..well maybe I'll get this sort out soon... I could play 1080p on youtube so no major problems
<Daskreech> toxicwaltz: just try turn off desktop effects for like an hour see if it makes a difference
<Daskreech> you can ask in #kwin if you want to track down a CPU offender
 * mino stares
 * Linkmaster taps fingers against chin
<KerrMD> How goes it folks?
<Daskreech> KerrMD: Decent
<KerrMD> I was beginning to think that this was a ghost town. Plenty of action over at #ubuntu.... well, a little bit anyway
<Captainkrtek> hello
<KerrMD> HIya cap
<Captainkrtek> hello
<Captainkrtek> just writing some kubuntu docs
<KerrMD> NIce
<floown> hello
<floown> in Kate, I can sort my line with the "sort" command. How can I do the same with numbers ?
<floown> * lines
<KerrMD> Sorry floown, I've only just switched to Kubuntu from ubuntu after the whole "Unity" switch.
<floown> KerrMD: ;)
<Linkmaster> how does Unity compare to GNOME?
<floown> KerrMD: I use Calc for sort the numbers untill someone has the answers, perhaps :)
<KerrMD> It doesn't. In my humble opinion it is horrid.\
<floown> KerrMD: lol
<floown> KDE is so lovely to use
<KerrMD> It takes some learning but I have to agree
<floown> have a nice day, all ;)
<KerrMD> you too
<floown> thx
<Linkmaster> laters
<Linkmaster> KerrMD: I liked how you said that: it doesn't. I laughed pretty hard
<KerrMD> lol
<dan__> I have perhaps the stupidest question ever asked in kubuntu land
<Linkmaster> what is it?
<dan_l> I really like Kate.  I really do.
<dan_l> But, has anybody ever seen VB syntax highlighting available anywhere?
 * Linkmaster doesn't even know what that is
<dan_l> (I know this isn't Kate help, I'm just curious if anybody has seen it)
<dan_l> Linkmaster?  You don't know what kate is?  Or you don't know what VB is?
<KerrMD> I thought I had years ago but that was years ago and I suffer from CRS.
<dan_l> CRS?
<KerrMD> Can't remember <expletive>
<dan_l> cannot recall syndrome?:)
<Linkmaster> The later, I use Kate all the time[lua scripting]
<KerrMD> That too, thanks dan_l
<DarthFrog> dan_l: All I can say is I hope it doesn't exist!
<frogonwheels> dan_l: vim has it.
<dan_l> Darthfrog:  Why?  Oh why?
<DarthFrog> frogonwheels: You gotta be kidding?  Syntax highlighting for Visual Basic?
<dan_l> Fragonwheels:  do you like vim?
<frogonwheels> dan_l: I've edited VB in vim ;)
<frogonwheels> dan_l: yep.
<DarthFrog> dan_l: Cuz VB is MS technology.  It's political. :-)
 * Linkmaster now knows why he hasn't heard of it
<KerrMD> http://johnmacfarlane.net/highlighting-kate/ perhaps?
<KerrMD> Nevermind, it looks abandoned
<dan_l> DarthFrog:  I feel bad about it.  But I make a lot of spreadsheets.  And that means:  I'm ms's mule.  But it would be nice to write the code in my kde zen world
<dan_l> http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/2007/08/14/what-does-your-favorite-text-editor-say-about-you/
<DarthFrog> dan_l: Eh, computers are tools, not religious choices.  Use what works for you.
<frogonwheels> DarthFrog:  exactly :)
<dan_l> Darthfrog:  I used to agree with you.  Until I started using KDE.  Now I'm in a cult.
<Linkmaster> DarthFrog: no, your wrong! They are seperate dieties mixed into mechanical failure! They must be a religious icon!
<KerrMD> dan_l: better than the Gnome cult. =P
<DarthFrog> dan_l: I really like KDE too. :-)
<frogonwheels> I'm a kde user
<KerrMD> Sorry, "Unity" cult, not gnome
<dan_l> KerrMD:  nobody is in that cult anymore.  something called 'unity' happened.
<DarthFrog> Linkmaster:  You know, it's OK to chill out, bud. :-)  Be a mellow fellow.
<KerrMD> Tell me about it...
 * Linkmaster was part of the KDE cult since he first booted Kubuntu 10.10
<dan_l> I popped in badbuntu just to try it
<Linkmaster> DarthFrog: haha, I'm chill, I just couldn't resist xD
<KerrMD> badbuntu?
<dan_l> My pet term for ubuntu
<dan_l> after using that unity thing.
<KerrMD> ah
<dan_l> Maybe it does work for some people.
<dan_l> I don't know.
<Linkmaster> Is Unity really that bad?
<frogonwheels> wow... they even had an entry for Cream
<KerrMD> I gave it a go for all of ... 20minutes before I downloaded kubuntu
<DarthFrog> It's early days for Unity.  But it's a key part of Ayatana and will mature.
<dan_l> Linkmaster:  I think it would take some time to get used to.
<Linkmaster> I heard it was based off the 'netbook remix' edition of 10.10
<dan_l> people said much the same about KDE 4, as I recall.
<KerrMD> It feels counter-intuitive for me
<dan_l> But still:  KDE doesn't try to reinvent the wheel.
<DarthFrog> For me, Unity/Ubuntu are for newcomers and those who just want to use their computer.  KDE is for power users who want complete control over their system.
<DarthFrog> Neither is better than the other, they're just intended for different audiences.  Oh, who am I trying to kid, KDE is much superior. :-)
<KerrMD> Fell into the PC rut there DarthFrog?
 * DarthFrog is trying to be even-handed.
<KerrMD> heh
<dan_l> I wonder how hard it would be to define some customer highlighting
<dan_l> custom
<dan_l> i meant custom
<dan_l> it's getting late:)
<DarthFrog> I was picturing you running after your customers with a highlighting marker in hand, cackling wildly. :-)
<KerrMD> lmao
<dan_l> lol
<KerrMD> Now THAT is something to catch on film.
<dan_l> put it on payperview
<dan_l> I'm going to try this cream thing
<dan_l> is this gtk?
<KerrMD> Is what gtk?
<dan_l> cuz gtk apps sometimes make me hurl
<dan_l> gtk is the stuff they use to make genome apps
<KerrMD> I may have to install Vim and compare it to Kate. I think it was early last decade when I last used vim.
<dan_l> kde uses qt I think
<KerrMD> I know, I wondering what app you were speaking of
<KerrMD> Yeah, KDe is qt
<dan_l> Cream.
<dan_l> Apparently its vim for people who fail
<KerrMD> lol
<KerrMD> I remember liking vim but people change.
<KerrMD> as do editors
<KerrMD> Ack! Is vin gtk?
<KerrMD> vim*
<dan_l> hideous, isn't it?
<DarthFrog> vim is command line, not gui.  But there is a gvim which is GTK GUI.
<dan_l> doesn't it make you angry that somebody would make something so ugly?
<KerrMD> By the looks of the apt entries it looks to be gtk
<KerrMD> ah
<dan_l> who would do such a thing?
<KerrMD> Nice, it does not install the gui by default. I've spent too much time in windows.
<Linkmaster> KerrMD: Thats a sad thing to hear D:
<KerrMD> Sad but good at the same time. I'm getting out of the "Windows" hole.
<dan_l> still have to use it at work?
<dan_l> I'm stuck on xp at work
<KerrMD> Nope, just moved back to Southern Cali from Montana. Looking for work
<Linkmaster> XP is pretty much the only thing that MS made that was good
<KerrMD> Actually 7 is quite nice
<Linkmaster> Not to a diehard XP user :P
<KerrMD> lol
<Linkmaster> Not to mention, if you know what your doing[I used to, until I found Linux], you can make XP run Vista/7 executables. Its a pain, but it'll work
<KerrMD> I never had the patience to figure it out. I got out of Vista as fast as I could and xp was not attractive to me anymore
<Linkmaster> I don't even recognize Vista, it was so terrible
<KerrMD> Vista was the "ME" of its decade
<Linkmaster> I also don't recognize ME :P
<KerrMD> lol
<KerrMD> NOt many do
<KerrMD> at least not willingly
<Linkmaster> My order for Windows: XP, 2000, 7, 98, 95, NT, ...yup. Thats it
<KerrMD> Ordered by what, preference?
<Linkmaster> Yeah
<dan_l> 7 is......windows.
<Linkmaster> 7 and 2000 are exactly tied, so I don't know which to put first
<dan_l> I mean look:  I keep a win 7 partition on my hard drive for one reason
<Linkmaster> Probably 7 since 2000 is completely obsolete
<dan_l> and that's because I occasionally like to kill some internet dudes
<dan_l> you know:  play a game.
<Linkmaster> Very true
<KerrMD> I have one on mine for those times when Wine will not do
<Linkmaster> Which is why I have an XP partition :P
<dan_l> I don't have the mental energy to putz with wine
<dan_l> i'm just lazy
<Linkmaster> Windows = EPIC GAMES
<KerrMD> Right now, however, I am good. My WoW works well in wine.
<Linkmaster> Linx = everything else
<Linkmaster> Oh. Windows also = book printing, if you do that sort of thing
<Linkmaster> And Auto*
<KerrMD> What aspect of book printing can you not do with Linux?
<Linkmaster> Thats about it :P
<Linkmaster> Uhh...mass printing? Thats just what I heard, I've never tried it
<dan_l> I have a vm xp for running excel and access.
<KerrMD> Why not hire a company to do it? There are companies out there right now that print books on demand.
<KerrMD> As for printing itself.. if I can get my printer to run on linux then anyone can.
<Linkmaster> I've never gotten my printer to work with Linux...though my mom bought this fancy new one I'm planning on tinkering with :P
<KerrMD> Oh?
<Linkmaster> [wireless that is. Plug it up, works liek a charm]
<KerrMD> My mother just got a new one as well. A nice Canon, Pixma MX882
<Linkmaster> mine is uhm...a..
 * Linkmaster is suffering from CRS
<dan_l> Printing support has improved over the last 2 years or so
<KerrMD> Oddly, Canon does not offer the linux drivers for her printer on their North america page. Only EU
<Linkmaster> Very true, I can hook up my computer to my boarding school printers in...20 or so seconds
<Linkmaster> But they use static IP's..which is probably why I have difficulty connecting to the others. I shall use CUPS to make the ones here static as well
<KerrMD> Oh, is there a way to make my volume knob on my keyboard control the "main" volume for my system? It does not seem to now. Some things it does, some it does not.
<dan_l> kerrmd:  mine did it out of the box
<dan_l> check under global shortcuts
<KerrMD> I think I will in  the morning. Too late to think too much at the moment. THanks for the poitner
<KerrMD> pointer
<Linkmaster> I just now read that 'what text editor do you use thing' and I use Kate...its so true
<KerrMD> I will have to read that one
<dan_l> isn't it true?
<dan_l> I did you read MS-Word?
<KerrMD> Love it! "Microsoft Word is not a text editor. You should not be allowed near a computer. In fact you are the cancer that is killing the internet. Kill yourself."
<Linkmaster> I fell off my bed, I laughed so hard
<dan_l> CUZ ITS TRUE!!!
 * Linkmaster falls off his bed again due to KerrMD posting it
<Linkmaster> dan_l: I saw someone use it once...I saw red for a time
<dan_l> oh it's infuriating
<Linkmaster> I liked the one about Kate: "You are a hard code KDE user. Kate is not only a robust editor with syntax highlighting – it is also a fully functional KDE component...Because of this you wouldn’t change this editor for any other. In fact, almost every single application that you use on daily basis starts with a K: kontact, kmail, koffice, kopete, kdevelop, konqueror, konsole and etc.. You try to use as few non KDE apps as
<Linkmaster> possible. GTK applications piss you off because they clash with your interface, use counter-intuitive file dialogs, and look awkward and unpolished."
<KerrMD> Just read that line and I agree
<Linkmaster> I use like...three things that aren't KDE based. And I made them look like KDE :P
<dan_l> You are a bit like the Notepad user, but you use Ubuntu or Fedora instead of Windows. Gedit is the default, and that’s what you use. It is completely sufficient for editing small config files, and you never really needed stuff like syntax highlighting. It never occurred to you that you could use anything else. The KDE practice of starting names of all their applications with k annoys you.
<KerrMD> The only thing as yet that are not kde that I use is Firefox
<KerrMD> but I just installed this puppy this morning
<Linkmaster> Firefox4 looks pretty darn close to KDE
<KerrMD> especially when you get rid of that bloody search bar
<Linkmaster> Definitely
<Linkmaster> I turn off the menu as well, to make it look akin to Opera
<Linkmaster> Though Firefox4 flows more with KDE then Opera ever did
<KerrMD> My menu bar goes off, search bar gets nuked
<dan_l> yeah have you guys noticed that too?
<dan_l> Opera has kind of fallen off the kde wagon
<Linkmaster> Hence why I dropped it
<KerrMD> I never cared for opera
<dan_l> I was just starting to leave firefox
<dan_l> for opera.  And then after the last update, Opera looked ugly
<dan_l> so I stopped using it
<Linkmaster> I use Rekonq for everything but heavy flash
<KerrMD> In fact, my tab bars and bookmark bars are on the same horizontal plane
 * Linkmaster proves that he is a diehard KDE user
<Linkmaster> I don't use those, baha
<KerrMD> and that bar is on top as it should be
<KerrMD> I was on chrome for a while but came back to FF. I love my noscript, flash-aid, adblock+ etc
<dan_l> I can't get used to chrome
<KerrMD> lol "Joe
<KerrMD> Jey, 1987 called and they want their Word Star key bindings back!"
<KerrMD> Why's that dan_l?
<Linkmaster> I hate chrome :l
<Linkmaster> and I forgot how to nuke the blasted search bar. I used to know, but I forgot
<dan_l> I can't quite put my finger on it.
<dan_l> I'm irrational about this, I know
<KerrMD> right click the tabs bar area and configure
<KerrMD> drag the search bar away
<Linkmaster> I dislike chrome because it stole all its awesomeness from Opera
<Linkmaster> ah yes, thank you!
<KerrMD> welcome
<dan_l> is that true?
<Linkmaster> Fixed it. So much easier with FF4 then it was with 3 or 2
<Linkmaster> dan_l: Yeah, did you ever notice that chrome came out AFTER Opera became awesome?
<dan_l> Yeah that's actually true.
<dan_l> come to think of it.
<dan_l> did they just steal the code?
<dan_l> aside:  opera mo > fennec if you've got an android phone
<Linkmaster> Probably reverse-engineered it then clean-boxed it
<Linkmaster> I liked this line about Edit: Vista scares you. It signifies an end of an era and a sad victory of bloat and eye candy over simplicity and functionality.
<dan_l> you're right:  after chrome was released
<dan_l> opera became relevant again
<Linkmaster> Not to mention, Opera never had the powerbase Google has. So when Chrome released their crappy software...well, its like Apple releasing a new iPod/iPhone
<Linkmaster> This is what I do with FF4 and KDE though: http://imgur.com/AhKFa
<dan_l> sexy.
<dan_l> Where did you get the silver amarok tray icon!@?!!??!?!?!!??
<dan_l> :)
<Linkmaster> From the desktop icon set I use
<Linkmaster> I've been planning on editing things, but keep putting it off..I'm planning on getting rid of that crappy green color for skype, and putting in a nice grey/silver
<dan_l> bah.  baby is up
<dan_l> i'll be back
<Linkmaster> alright
<KerrMD> Here's mine .. it's a work in progress http://imgur.com/7FPL1
<Linkmaster> Heres my desktop: http://imgur.com/IciJS
<Linkmaster> KerrMD: I like it. I wish I had a screen as large as yours
<KerrMD> THAT's what I forgot to do... I forgot to move my taskbar to the right side
<Linkmaster> Heres my Docky settings[plus my only non-KDE related applications]: <img src="http://i.imgur.com/0OcUm.png" alt="" title="Hosted by imgur.com" />
<Linkmaster> wow. it totally copied the wrong one
<KerrMD> lol
<Linkmaster> http://imgur.com/0OcUm
<Linkmaster> Docky, LibreOffice, GIMP, annnd....I think those are it :P
<Linkmaster> Though GIMP is technically universal, its more GNOME oriented then KDE. I have digiKam, but I have yet to figure out how to use it xD
<KerrMD> I was never one for the docky type stuff
<Linkmaster> I use it for my most used applications. Easier to move my mouse and click then hit "alt+f2" or using the KMenu
<Linkmaster> If you noticed, I had Rekonq, Quassel, Amarok, Konsole, Dolphin, Kate, and LibreOffice listed..those are pretty much the most heavily used things I use
<KerrMD> hmm, I had no clue I could have different wigets for different desktops. <grin>
<KerrMD> I am really liking kubuntu more and more
<Linkmaster> Yeah, thats a nifty little feature they worked in there
<Linkmaster> Something that other DE can't do I've noticed
<KerrMD> it sucks though that changing that one setting nuked my desktop background but that is easily redone
<KerrMD> Nope, they cannot. For whatever reason.
<Linkmaster> Yeah, if you turn it off, it resets to whatever preset configuration you had
<KerrMD> No worries.
<Linkmaster> Oh, can you test something for me?
<KerrMD> What's that?
<Linkmaster> Usually, double-clicking on the window bar changes from maximized to window-sized, right? Well, on my computer, its making it simply the windows bar. sort of minimizes it, but leaves it up. Can you see if it does the same?
<KerrMD> Yes, it works the same as it does in winblows
<Linkmaster> Hm, it must be my personal settings somewhere then xd
<Linkmaster> *xD
<KerrMD> You mean like window blinds?
 * Linkmaster is confused now
<KerrMD> It rolls up and down if you double click?
<Linkmaster> Here, I'll upload it real fast
<KerrMD> Mine maximizes and goes back to normal when I double click
<KerrMD> afk two shakes
<KerrMD> back
<Linkmaster> I believe imgur uses something Winblows related
<Linkmaster> But here http://imgur.com/XgCVd
<KerrMD> Looks like it rolled up. That is a setting. Just a sec and I will find it
<Linkmaster> I know its somewhere under 'window behavior' just too lazy to look
<Linkmaster> I was just wondering if it was my system exclusive, or universal
<KerrMD> It's not that way by default, if that is what you mean.
<Linkmaster> Yeah, that was all :P
<Linkmaster> I should probably go to sleep soon...I hate being nocturnal
<KerrMD> I'm fighting that myself
<KerrMD> Well, it was fun but I'm off. Have a good evening.
<Linkmaster> You too, sleep well
<c-c-m> hello, I'm having trouble with flash and firefox. It used to work and after an update it stopped working. I made sure to check kpackagekit and I have flashplayer installed
<c-c-m> can anyone tell me what to do?
<Who> c-c-m:  get flash aid plugin
<Who> and execute it
<Who> it will fix the problem
<c-c-m> thx Who
<c-c-m> by the way: what's get flash aid plugin
<c-c-m> ?
<giantpune> hey, does anybody know about these "activities" things?  i have installed kubuntu and on the side of my desktop there is a little tab that says "new activity".  i can move this tab around the edge of the screen, but i cannot seem to hide or remove it
<asraniel> giantpune: i'm not sure what you are talking about. can you show a screenshot?
<c-c-m> ok, I see what it is
<giantpune> asraniel, http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/107/snapshot1veo.png
<giantpune> its that little tab on the left
<c-c-m> giantpune: I wonder what activities are
<c-c-m> I guess it allows to change configuration according to certain activities, but I'm not sure
<jebula> Hi I just installed the kubuntu 11.04 and i get the launcher that is like a netbook remix layout. is there a way to make it look like the traditional KDE layout?
<jussi> jebula: system settings -> workspace behaviour -> workspace -> workspace type -> desktop
<jebula> jussi, i do not see the workspace after the workspace behavior section
<jussi> jebula: on the left? its a category?
<jebula> jussi, just these: task switcher, window behavior, window rules
<jussi> jebula: could you post ascreen shot ?
<jussi> jebula: ahh, looks like you are in window behaviour, not workspace behaviour?
<jebula> jussi: http://imageshack.us/f/42/snapshot1da.png/
<jussi> jebula: yeah, what I said before
<jebula> jussi, lol sleepy
<jussi> :)
<jussi> jebula: all good now=?
<jebula> jussi, yeah
<jebula> can't stand the fancy massive icons for odl people
<jebula> old*
<jussi> :)
<jebula> jussi, there  a way to make the desktop a standard drag n drop zone not a widget zone?
<jussi> jebula: old windows style?  of course... one sec
<jebula> i miss old kde 3.5 :)
<jussi> ok, right click the desktop -> desktop settings -> view -> layout -> folderview (it uses the desktop folder by default iirc)
<jebula> jussi, thanks again
<jebula> now i can learn to love kde again
<jussi> jebula: :)
<jebula> typically i use xfce
<jussi> jebula: any other stuff just ask :)
<jebula> should be it everything else i need i can do from shell :P
<jebula> jussi, they have really improved kde from version 4.* - this one much less resource bloating
<jebula> jussi, know how to disable touchpad while typing?
<jussi> jebula: sorry, this I dont know.
<lexsmooth> как пишется русский канал?
<lexsmooth> russian channel?
<lexsmooth> whererussian channel?
<lexsmooth> where russian channel?*
<lexsmooth> как попасть на русский канал?
<Belial> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Belial> :)
<Magnusson> anyone running conky that can help me get started?
<Guest32463> lol
<Guest32463> anyone here with much of experience in java or eclipse?
<gorio> could anyone help me how to install glibc-devel on Ubuntu 11.04 x84_64 ?
<tsimpson> gorio: just install the "build-essential" package
<gorio> tsimpson: when i try to install ou update, i saw the message that doesn't have updates an mine is newer
<tsimpson> gorio: then you already have it installed I guess
<gorio> tsimpson: but when i run ltib i got message that isn't installed
<gorio> i'm using Ubuntu x64 11.04
<tsimpson> what is "ltib"?
<gorio> glibc-devel            0             not installed
<tsimpson> it's not called "glibc-devel", it's libc6-dev
<gorio> i need use ltib to compile BSP of i.MX51 kit from Freescale
<ehsan> socks proxy on kde 4.6?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<tdn> How do I get digikam 2.0 in Kubuntu 11.04? Is there a PPA?
<bigjools> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=digikam
<bigjools> kubuntu-backports has a digikam2 package in it
<bigjools> ah that's maverick, my bad
<kevin_b> Ahoy KDE Hackz0rs :)
<danilo_> ciao a tutti
<tyler_d> how do you insert the date/time in kate or kwrite?
<Chotaz^> Is it possible to change from ubuntu to kubuntu without losing any configs at all?
<DarthFrog> Chotaz^: What kind of configs?  KDE?
<simion314> hi, is it possible to restart the sound system?  ifafter skype or some other stupid apps makes some notification sound my other sounds will sound like they are under a thumbnail(broken)
<daskreech> yes
<santo> salve
<santo> |list
<kavurt> simion314: do you have pulseaudio intalled? it creates a lot of trouble.
<simion314> kavurt: i have the defaults
<simion314> i think pulse audio and gstreamer are defaults now
<kavurt> i would uninstall pulseaudio. that fixes my sound issues always.
<tyler_d> simion314: rcalsasound restart
<tyler_d> simion314: are you using alsa or pulse?
<simion314> tyler_d: i am not sure, i am on kubuntu 11.04 and i think pulseaudio is default, i will have to check
<tyler_d> simion314: I agree with kavurt then, its default pulse
<tyler_d> simion314: which imho is garbage... replace it with alsa and get rid of pulse
<simion314> tyler_d: they say that pulse is not buggy but the drivers,and pulse just makes this bugs visible
<daskreech> simion314: Similar issue with KDE and video drivers. Doesn't stop people from not usng KDE cause it's just too buggy :)
<simion314> daskreech: yes, unfortunetly i have problems with the ATI opensource driver
<mfraz74> There seem to be problems with some Intel video drivers too
<daskreech> Which card?
<simion314> i will try to replace pulse audio with alsa, is it simple?
<simion314> daskreech: not sure,but  if i watch a  flash video fullscreen then my computer will freze when exiting fullscreen,very ugly bug
<simion314> i just have to remember to not watch full screen
<daskreech> Ow. at least it's replicable and easily sidestepped
<mfraz74> simion314: I had that happen when I came out of an OpenGL screensaver
<daskreech> I remember a kwin bug where alt+tab would freeze everthing
<daskreech> that sucked
<daskreech> mfraz74: most likely it's the same bug
<mfraz74> daskreech: solved it by adding the xorg ppa
<simion314> and it must be in the driver ,other kind of program could not crash the entire system
<mfraz74> daskreech: no that was another bug. I solved it by enabling effects in full screen
<simion314> i also thinked about installing xorg-edgers ppa but i could get other bugs from that version
<daskreech> simion314: should not. :)
<simion314> daskreech: i do not know a way to crash my sytem with a c++ program
<rav_> hello. i just upgraded to maverick and now my printer is not working. hplip sees the printer and gives me status of it, but won't even print the test page. is this a bug?
<DarkriftX> ok, my wm just crashed, i forgot how to restart it via command line (I still have a terminal window open)
<DarkriftX> actually, i dont think its the window manager, its whatever creates the desktop/panels in kde4
<daskreech> DarkriftX: can you move the windows around?
<daskreech> Or is the wallpaper and so on gone?
<DarkriftX> yes
<DarkriftX> wallpaper, "kicker" and sidebar are gone
<tsimpson> run plasma-desktop (or "kdeinit4_wrapper plasma-desktop")
<daskreech> plasma-desktop
<DarkriftX> if i run that from term will it run in the background?
<daskreech> should
<daskreech> You can background it in any case
<tsimpson> "kdeinit4_wrapper plasma-desktop" forces it into background and means you can close the terminal etc
<DarkriftX> there we go, thats what i needed
<DarkriftX> ok, i killed kwin when i did that
<DarkriftX> because i had restarted kwin via that terminal lol
<DarkriftX> ok, got it figured out
<DarkriftX> re-ran kwin --replace in a new terminal tab, then with kwin running i could use the "run command" kde feature, where i ran kwin --replace again :P
<DarkriftX> im sure that is NOT the best way to do it, but it worked
<daskreech> DarkriftX:  It's linux. as long as you can get it to work your way it's good
<DarkriftX> :P
<daskreech> may not be Great or GRRRRRRRREAT! but :)
<KerrMD> Morning all
<Linkmaster> Hey hey
<KerrMD> How goes it this moring Link?
<Linkmaster> Quite fine, yourself Kerr?
<KerrMD> Could be much worse but could stand to go quite a bit better as well.
<tyler_d> skype does not work with pulse... deja-vu anyone?
<Linkmaster> Thats how it usually is though, haha
<Linkmaster> And tyler_d how does it not work? Just the mic or?
<tyler_d> Linkmaster: the sound fails; call-outs fail; chat fails. and with 0 error messages, it just hangs
<tyler_d> Linkmaster: with the exception of chat; which simply comes up with the yellow triangle thingy
 * Linkmaster believes this is just because skype hates Linux, and thus makes it hard for us Linux users to use it
<KerrMD> I think it's because M$ bought Skype and it's a consipracy.
<daskreech> I don't think they hate Linux. They just don't really care
<KerrMD> Conspiracy too
<tyler_d> I would agree with all of thse
<tyler_d> since I submitted the logging(which they encrypt btw)
<Linkmaster> Enough of the large companies don't make it any easier for us Linux users. By default, if you're neglecting a userbase, you aren't fond of them in any way
<Linkmaster> Exactly. Why encrypt a logging when people can make it better?
<Linkmaster> -the evils of closed source-
<tyler_d> the problem however is that skype is really unparallel with any other video app out there.... even ekiga, though good, is ultimately a softphone
<tyler_d> because of how skype handles packets and communication. however I agree; too much secrecy.
 * Linkmaster thinks he should make a video app made for Linux that can interact with skype users
<tyler_d> there is a plugin for pidgin
<tyler_d> I haven't tried it, but it exists
 * Linkmaster doesn't use pidgin
<tyler_d> reverse engineering.. save you some time.
<Linkmaster> Yep, I'd simply reverse engineer it, then clean-box it releasing it under the GPL license
<daskreech> Fedora beat you to it
<Linkmaster> Really? Good for them! :D
<BluesKaj> wonder if we can convert it to a deb with alien :)
<Linkmaster> daskreech: care to link me to something so I can view it?
<Linkmaster> Or using the source code..isn't it possible to turn a .tar.gz/bz2 file into a .deb file?
<daskreech> Linkmaster: that's how you get deb files
<Pici> You can use checkinstall to convert a compiled program into a deb file, but thats not really meant for redistribution to other users.
<Linkmaster> I figured as much..never quite learned how though..I'm still trying to successfully install something from source still Dx
<daskreech> You tried with hello world?
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, itshouldn't be necessary if it's a tar file ...sometime RH/fedora rpms their fies to make them proprirtary due to redhat' s enterprise greed
<daskreech> Linkmaster: http://www.gnu.org/software/hello/
<Linkmaster> Don't you love the .rpm files? :l
<daskreech> BluesKaj: To be fair to them they live in a very dirty world
<Peace-> :S
 * Linkmaster laughs
<pastyhermit> hrm...
<pastyhermit> I need to bakcup my ... thinkpad so I can put kubuntu on it...
<daskreech> pastyhermit: What's on it now?
<pastyhermit> Im running in a VM but the UI is sluggish, I enabled HW acceleration
<pastyhermit> Windows 7 x64
<daskreech> how much space do you have?
<KerrMD> I smell a possible dual boot
<tyler_d> gross
<KerrMD> lol
<pastyhermit> (I know the installer will resize the partition) the problem is I want to move my 7200 RPM drive off my laptop and reinstall my 5400RPM drive so I can get my battery back.
<tyler_d> just saying that makes me feel a bit dirty
<tyler_d> battery? what?
<KerrMD> How much do you have to backup?
<pastyhermit> tyler_d: my 72Krpm drive eats my battery!
<pastyhermit> 100G
<tyler_d> pastyhermit: gotcha
<pastyhermit> we will see how it goes...
<KerrMD> Uncompressed?
<pastyhermit> I just need to take the time to do it.
<pastyhermit> compressions xuz
<pastyhermit> sux
<tyler_d> grab an external and go to town
<tyler_d> back it up and nuke that bad-boy
<tyler_d> anyone know how to get a date/time stamp to insert in kwrite or kate?... ie. like good 'ole notepad when you press f5 and it inserts it
<Linkmaster> It might be somewhere in the keybindigns..though I've never needed it
<pastyhermit> tyler_d: lol I will
<pastyhermit> Which is more efficient in terms of the UI and resource usage, Gnome or KDE?
<Linkmaster> pastyhermit: Yeah, be sure to nuke it. >:D
<tyler_d> pastyhermit: new installs excite me...
<Linkmaster> pastyhermit: Uhm..depends. Do you want simplicity or Power?
<pastyhermit> simplicity
<daskreech> pastyhermit: Depends on how you use them. Gnome uses less at start but KDE has far far more shared infrastructure
<pastyhermit> tyler_d: lol
<Linkmaster> No, it doesn't depend. Go KDE. Oh..you want simplicty, do Gnome
<pastyhermit> how do I fix rekonq it keeps asking me to download safari.jsp and its REALLY ANNOYING
<daskreech> pastyhermit: if you don't do a lot then GNOME might be better but you would really want to look at xfce or Lxde for low footprint desktops
<daskreech>  or better drop desktops at all and just use a wm
<Linkmaster> pastyhermit: I think thats a bug somewhere, I'm getting that as well
<tertl3> openbox ftw
<Linkmaster> daskreech: haha
<tyler_d> drop all of that, do windows 3.1
<tertl3> lol
<daskreech> If you do a lot of work with things going on at the same time KDE will end up using a lot less since most of it is shared and available
<tertl3> no better yet do freedos
<daskreech> I need to install freedos on my USB
<tertl3> why?
<tyler_d> oooh... freedos
<tyler_d> cause he can
<tertl3> oh fair enough
<tertl3> lol
<tertl3> hey
<tyler_d> hey
<tertl3> var1 /= var2
<daskreech> My BIOS won't boot from USB unless it's a DOS MBR
<Linkmaster> Thats depressing
<tyler_d> if you get it up and running, thats kinda hot
<daskreech> Or exciting if you are tyler_d
<daskreech> See ^^^
<tertl3> i tried freedos in qemu
<tertl3> its no fun
<tyler_d> playing frisbee with old laptops is a good time
<KerrMD> Nah, use some old aohell <cough> I mean aol cd's.
<daskreech> Says someone who have never caught a dell Desktop replacement in the teeth
<KerrMD> lol
<tyler_d> lmao
<tyler_d> while we are talking about laptops.... recommended? looking for around 1500?...
<Linkmaster> NOT anything by Lenovo
<BluesKaj> I tried that hello install...the install worked without any glitches , butn the app doesn't launch , even after placing the exe in /usr/bin
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: I'm about to try it
<BluesKaj> it's just that hello world thing afaik Linkmaster
<BluesKaj> or maybe not , but I could n't  launch it
<Linkmaster> oh well
<Linkmaster> I'm still going to try
<BluesKaj> ok :)
<Linkmaster> I'm probably going to also try LFS as soon as I get a toy computer to play with
<daskreech> BluesKaj: the exe ?
<Linkmaster> No, Linux From Scratch
<KerrMD> Anyone familiar enough with Quassel to tell me if it is possible to display two rooms from the same server (ie: #kubuntu and #ubuntu) in a side by side split-screen?
<BluesKaj> daskreech, yeah the executable
<daskreech> BluesKaj: what happens when you run it?
<daskreech> (and how are you running it?)
<Linkmaster> I haven't yet run it, I think it installed funny
<BluesKaj> daskreech, nothing
<daskreech> How did you rn it?
<daskreech> run
<Linkmaster> I punched in "make && make install" and am looking over the install process. at the very end, there are a couple errors
<daskreech> pastebin
<Linkmaster> daskreech: https://crypty.ch/p/zPrR6pHP#045cad5855de4fa0834fc7aa56114c5d
<Linkmaster> I posted the entire installation, but the errors generated towards the bottom
<Pici> Generally you need to run make install with sudo, unless you specify a different install path that your user has access to.
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, did you run ./configure first ?
<Pici> The errors are all permission errors.
<Linkmaster> Of course, I haven't yet not run ./configure before installing something
<Pici> Unless I'm missing an error.
<Linkmaster> So should I uninstall it, 'make' then 'sudo make install'? Last tiem I tried installing things with sudo, my system was royally screwed
<BluesKaj> always sudo make install
<Pici> Thats why I suggested using checkinstall, it can help remove the package if things go a bit sideways
<daskreech> Linkmaster: if you want it installed system wide. Yo ucan install it selfcontained in a dir in your home if you lke
<Pici> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<daskreech> then to uninstall it you just delete that directory
<Linkmaster> that makes sense
<Linkmaster> Okay, let me uninstall it from the config stuff, then reinstall it
<daskreech> You need to run configure and tell it where you want it to go
<Linkmaster> well...I 'make uninstall', then 'make' again, then 'sudo make install' annnnd...I tried putting in 'hello' in the konsole, and it simply spat out "Hello, World!" xP
<daskreech> It works then
<Linkmaster> Yep. Sort of boring though :P
<Pici> make uninstall isn't guaranteed to exist though.
<Linkmaster> and if I run 'sudo make uninstall' it'll get rid of everything?
<daskreech> Linkmaster: try man hello
<Linkmaster> sure
<Linkmaster> Ooo, typing in hello -n made it fancy
<daskreech> Linkmaster: You can pass it your own messages as well
<daskreech> BluesKaj: Got it to work?
<Linkmaster> wait, what??
<BluesKaj> daskreech, yeah, but I was mistaken about the app ..I thought it had to do with the fedora skype clone :)
<BluesKaj> hello world ..like who cares :)
 * Linkmaster is confused 
<daskreech> BluesKaj: no source for that yet that works as far as I know
<tyler_d> ok, so it looks like I missed a whole bunch of.... well confusing stuff.
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, you were asking earlier about linux skype... my experience with the static version is quite good , works quite well on my setup
<tyler_d> BluesKaj: not with pulseaudio and 11.04
<Linkmaster> ^^
<BluesKaj> tyler_d, oh really, I'm on 11.04 , no probs
<Linkmaster> My mic died awhile ago, yet it works in windows. Linux also recognizes my mic, since pavucontrol and pulseaudio both show its there. I gave up trying to use it though, so when I want to make a call, I sadly boot into winblows
<tyler_d> BluesKaj: with alsa I'm willing to bet...
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, pulseaudio raises it's ugly head again
<BluesKaj> tyler_d, yup
<Linkmaster> I tried alsa as well D:
<tyler_d> lol, I fought with it for quite soem time
<Linkmaster> I think..been awhile since I'd done anything lately
<tyler_d> but in the end its always alsa
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, check the capture ctrls
<Linkmaster> I'll monkey with it again
<daskreech> Linkmaster: Jump into the alsa irc chan
<daskreech>  they are really helpful
<Linkmaster> maybe upgradign to 11.04 will help. though the odd thing is that it stopped working halfway through a call
<Linkmaster> Hm..its nice to know that Kopete can access skype, but only when its already running. Which serves no functional purpose, since I thought I could get rid of that stupid green thing that skype shows
<daskreech> Well you can hide it with the KDE sys tray
<BluesKaj> I discovered something yesterday that's been uging me for a while about alsa and it wasn't even an alsa setting problem . It was VLC audio settings that was preventing the Dolby Digital , DTS and other digital movie audio tracks from being passed to my receiver dac inputs
<BluesKaj> for some reason the vlc default is analog , which then converts to digital, kinda dumb when the tracks are natively digital
<daskreech> Ah Wonder why it did that
<BluesKaj> so if tou're using pulse audio with vlc the tracks are converted three times before reaching amplification to the speakers
<Linkmaster> Sounds...pointless?
<BluesKaj> absolutely
 * Linkmaster is glad that he uses Gstreamer
<BluesKaj> gstreamer won't make any difference
<BluesKaj> unless you're not using pulseaudio
<Linkmaster> true..
<BluesKaj> ok , time to check the postbox/mail
 * BluesKaj uses the vlc backend plugin
 * Peace- think is a good thing BluesKaj
<Peace-> thinks
<Peace-> xD
<BluesKaj> well, Peace- VLC is my default media player
<BluesKaj> ok , yardwork to do ..grass needs cutting...later folks
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i have cut it before !
<Peace-> :D
<jozefk> I can't decide to go for K or X ubuntu :)
<Peace-> jozefk: ok , i will be the answer
<Peace-> jozefk: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/macstyle2.jpeg
<Peace-> jozefk: or http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/gnome-defaltt-panel-kde.gif
<jozefk> Peace-: both are KDE right ? :))
<Peace-> jozefk: yes
<Peace-> it's pretty easy to do
<jozefk> I like the network manager in xubuntu but I like how KDE 4.6.2 looks like. don't know which network manager is used in Kubuntu though
<Peace-> jozefk: there are 3
<Peace-> jozefk: the knetworkmanager tthat sucks
<Peace-> jozefk: then there is the widget  that should rock
<jozefk> yeah I know that guy :)
<Peace-> jozefk: then,  wicd-kde
<jozefk> widget?
<jozefk> I don't know about that
<Peace-> the default one is a widget i mean a plasmoid
<jozefk> wicd I don't really like
<Peace-> wicd-kde is essential for static ip
<Peace-> and i guess even for hidden essid
<Peace-> the default one can't manage well static ip
<jozefk> you want to say they are all in use ?
<Peace-> nope
<Peace-> the default one is the plasmoid
<Peace-> but it suck for hidden network
<Peace-> there is a easy fix for the hidden network
<Peace-> instead with wicd-kde there are no issues
<Peace-> jozefk: do you use hidden network ? yes ==> install wicd-kde , no ==> Keep the standard network manager that kubuntu install
<jozefk> I don't need hidden network but what I like about gnome network manager is this:http://davidzhang.webs.com/apps/blog/show/5725746-how-to-bridge-an-ethernet-connection-with-a-wireless-connection-on-linux
<Peace-> jozefk: dunno , this is the plasmoid one http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/20/plasma-desktopCm1711.jpg
<daskreech> jozefk: you can do that now
<jozefk> yes that's the default one. it's fine but missing that feature from the link above
<jozefk> can do that now?
<jozefk> how?
<daskreech> jozefk: Should be more explicit. in KDE 4.7 :) If yo uare running trunk it's there
<daskreech> Across BT phones as well
<Peace-> daskreech: hahaha cheater
<jozefk> trunk? I have KDE4.6.3 right now. and don't know what is that trunk :)
<daskreech> jozefk: It's what KDE 4.6.3 drips off of
<daskreech> familiar with Programming or open source workflows?
<jozefk> I know what programming is :)
<jozefk> open source workflows? like what?
<daskreech> Like how they collaborate or when they know that something is version 2.56 or version 2.5.6
<jozefk> in KDE4.6.3 I don't see that feature
<daskreech> jozefk: They are not allowed to put in new features in a 0.0.X release
<jozefk> don't know
<daskreech> have to wait till 4.7
<jozefk> aha
<jozefk> how do you know it will be available in 4.7?
<Peace-> he compiled
<Peace-> it
<Peace-> so it has something like 4.6.3+future
<Peace-> xD
<daskreech> jozefk: cause it exists already
<daskreech> It's just waiting till KDE 4.7
<jozefk> ok were i can see that?
<daskreech> For a non code compile way you can probably check out binner's live CD from openSuse they build trunk every 6 weeks or so
<daskreech> THough I think that feature may only be 4 weeks old
<daskreech> or you can compile KDE yourself which is a trial by fire but a very rewarding entertaining one
<Peace-> daskreech: nah
<Peace-> i have created a lots of debian packages
<Peace-> without problems
<jozefk> why don't you just show me the screenshot? :)
<daskreech> Peace-: The very first time you ever tried to compile a program?
<daskreech> jozefk: Grab the RSS for planetkde.org
<daskreech> It's sure to make you hate KDE developers
<Peace-> daskreech: well the fist time i ddidn't know cpack
<daskreech> jozefk: http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.com/ is a good pretty regular blogger about networking in KDE
<daskreech> Nice guy too
<Peace-> daskreech: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/03/09/ksnapshot-send-to-doesnt-work/
<daskreech> Peace-: Yes?
<Peace-> daskreech: copy paste use cpakc = made debian :D
<Peace-> with dependencies
 * daskreech loves packagers :)
<Linkmaster> Any of you know how Koffice compares to LibreOffice?
<Peace-> Linkmaster: mm
<Peace-> krita is not too bad , i think it's better that gimp
<Peace-> for the interface
<Peace-> the others i dunno
<Linkmaster> Thats actually exactly why I asked :P
<Linkmaster> LibreOffice is..sketchy. MSWord can't open anything in a .odt anymore, sadly. I'll try Koffice and see what happens
<jozefk> openoffice and libreoffice I don't know if there is any difference
<Linkmaster> I heard there was some fallout about it, which is why 11.04 switched over to it
<Peace-> openoffice is oracle
<Peace-> libreoffice community
<Linkmaster> I know that libreoffice is derived from openoffice
<Peace-> yes
<Peace-> oracle wanted lead openoffice and make it not so much open as before
<Peace-> so ...
<Peace-> community has forked openoffice so it si born libreoffice
<jozefk> ok those are nothing to do with functionality and the software itself :)
<daskreech> Peace-: No oracle wanted it exactly as open as it was before
<daskreech>  problem was people hated it from before
<jozefk> I am also afraid of netbeans now :)
<Peace-> daskreech: nope oracle was doing something of weird with the code...
<daskreech> Peace-: no they were not
<jozefk> they start developing jdeveloper something like that. so I guess netbeans will go also :)
<daskreech> They were continuing what Sun was doing for years. Sun had made a promise to stop doing somethings. Oracle said they were just going to continue so people went and made their own project
<KerrMD> <crosses fingers> It is going to take forever for PWI to complete its update.
<jozefk> sun did great things. oracle is kind of care about money only. reminds me of skype :))
<daskreech> Yep i was really sad they sold off the company
<Linkmaster> Oh gosh...skype Dx
<jozefk> :D
<Linkmaster> there was a big discussion on that earlier, KerrMD was involved with it, and maybe daskreech as well
<KerrMD> I didn
<KerrMD> I didn't do it, nobody saw me, can't prove a thing!
<jozefk> LOL
<Linkmaster> You sure abotu that Kerr? >.>
<KerrMD> It's big brother spying on me I tell ya...
<Linkmaster> [12:29:52] <KerrMD> I think it's because M$ bought Skype and it's a consipracy.
<Linkmaster> :D
<gorioBR> could anyone help me to allow this folder ? stat: impossível obter estado de `/home/gorio/.gvfs/': Permissão negada
<KerrMD> You'll never catch me alive, copper... yeah..
<jozefk> skype was years behind the windows/mac version, on linux. now it will be even worse if it will be at all
<daskreech> gorioBR: Who owns it?
<Linkmaster> perhaps chown gorio /home/gorio/.gvfs/?
<Linkmaster> * sudo chown gorio /home/gorio/.gvfs/?
<gorioBR> daskreech me
<daskreech> gorioBR: what is the permissions on it?
<gorioBR> chown: impossível acessar `/home/gorio/.gvfs/': Permissão negada
<tsimpson> gorioBR: what does "ls -ld /home/gorio/.gvfs/" show?
<Linkmaster> type in 'ls -al' so we can see the permissions
<Linkmaster> Ah, tsimpson got me to it
<gorioBR> tsimpson: dr-x------ 2 gorio gorio 0 2011-05-20 16:05 /home/gorio/.gvfs/
<tsimpson> and what does "whoami" say?
<daskreech> gorioBR: As a question. What are you doing with the directory?
<gorioBR> when i compile LTIB i got this error
<gorioBR> error: failed to stat /home/gorio/.gvfs: Permission denied
<tsimpson> what does "whoami" say is your user??
<gorioBR> gorio
<gorioBR> i'm trying to compile it in /opt/freescale/ltib
<Linkmaster> you'll need to run that as 'sudo' to compile it to a system folder
<tsimpson> well, other than it not having write permission, it should be fine, but I have no idea why compiling something would need to stat ~/.gvfs ...
<daskreech> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gvfs/+bug/225361
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 225361 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "other users don't have access to .gvfs" [Medium,Triaged]
<gorioBR> yes
<jozefk> i'm going to try both live cds and see how it looks and works :)
<gorioBR> when i try to compile it with sudo, i got the same error
<tsimpson> is there a reason other users need access to anything in someone elses $HOME?
<gorioBR> no
<gorioBR> how to set my user to get access as root ?
<tsimpson> there is no reason it should be attempting to access ~/(anything)
<tsimpson> if you are compiling something in /opt, try doing "sudo -Hi" first, then cd /opt/whatever and compile from there
<daskreech> gorioBR:  the bug stops even root getting the directory
<gorioBR> no
<gorioBR> i got the same error as root
<gorioBR> and i cant install LTIB as root
<tsimpson> daskreech: when running in gnome (or certain gnome apps) ~/.gvfs is a fuse FS that does similar things to what KIO-slaves do in KDE
<tsimpson> so *only* the user that "mounted" it has any access
<daskreech> gorioBR: that's what I just said. It's a bug that affects even the root user so root won't help you
<daskreech> tsimpson: I know what it is :) just saying that whatever he's instaling seems to care about that dir or perhaps all of his ~ so he's going to have to ignore the errors somehow
<daskreech> assuming that gorioBR  is a he
<gorioBR> root@gorio-linux:/opt/freescale/ltib# ./ltib -c
<gorioBR> You should not be root when running ltib, do you really
<gorioBR> want to continue ?  y|N
<tsimpson> don't run it as root then
<tsimpson> you said you were compiling something, not running something
<gomiboy> gorioBR: chmod o+w .gvfs compile then revert permissions back with chmod o-w .gvfs
<gorioBR> yes tsimpson, just compile
<tsimpson> it says "when running ltib", that isn't compiling then
<gorioBR> gorio@gorio-linux:/opt/freescale/ltib$ sudo chmod o+w /home/gorio/.gvfs/
<gorioBR> chmod: impossível acessar `/home/gorio/.gvfs/': Permissão negada
<gomiboy> gorioBR: no sudo
<tsimpson> I'll say it again, to be clear: *NOTHING* should need any access to ~/(anything) when compiling. if it does, then it's wrong.
<tsimpson> running something, on the other hand, may do
<gomiboy> tsimpson: you are right, but the problem persist :P
<daskreech> gomiboy: tsimpson is just trying to see if this is happening when compilng or running
<daskreech> f it's on compile some more investigation is warranted
<gorioBR> init/version.o: Permission denied
<gorioBR> make[1]: *** [init/version.o] Error 1
<gorioBR> make: *** [init] Error 2
<gorioBR> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<gorioBR> make: *** wait: No child processes.  Stop.
<FloodBotK1> gorioBR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gorioBR> error: Bad exit status from /opt/freescale/ltib/tmp/rpm-tmp.38147 (%build)
<tsimpson> then it's evil, complain to the developers
<gorioBR> sorry
<daskreech> tsimpson: you'll note that it's not touching ~ in the compile
<gorioBR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610762/
<gomiboy> gorioBR: are you compiling as 'gorio' or with sudo now?
<gorioBR> gorio
<gomiboy> tryed with sudo before?
<jozefk> is this kde vanilla?
<daskreech> rpmbuild is interesting :)
<tsimpson> apparently the ./ltib is a script used to compile it, it seems to (for some reason) access ~, hence it's evilness
<gorioBR> is there anyway to set my user level as root lvl ?
<KerrMD> I would not recomend that
<gorioBR> i'll try to reinstall the LTIB
<gorioBR> how to delete a protected folder ?
<daskreech> how is it protected ?
<gorioBR> write protection
<gorioBR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610762/
<gorioBR> ops
<gorioBR> drwxr-xr-x 3 gorio root 4096 2011-05-20 14:46 /opt/freescale/usr/
<gorioBR> i need to delete usr folder
<gorioBR> i'm installing the LTIB now in home folder
<jozefk> I think I'll use first kubuntu :)
<bagge> hi! Every time i log into ubuntu, the sound is muted... anyone know what is wrong? :O
<bagge> log into kde*
<SIR_Taco> bagge: change your volume in konsole using "alsamixer" then "sudo alsactl store"
<SIR_Taco> bagge: should hopefully solve your problem
<bagge> ok ty ill try
<gorioBR> tsimpson: the error was fixed when i installed it on home folder
<gorioBR> thank you and all that helped me
<Linkmaster> KerrMD: jozefk, Koffice is....simply put, its a mess
<KerrMD> I've not bothered to use it just yet
<jozefk> Linkmaster: did i say it's good?
<Linkmaster> no, you were just semi-involved, so I felt it was important that I informed you
<Linkmaster> I'm not saying don't use it, but if you use OOo and LO a lot, its..its different
<jozefk> Libre is fine for me
<jozefk> I don't need koffice
<Linkmaster> I may/maynot keep it. Not sure yet, if I can get it to work, I'll keep it, otherwise, nogo
<jozefk> I seldom use any kind of office at all
<jozefk> and if I do then it's calc most of the time
<Linkmaster> no word documents?
<jozefk> only if somebody will send something to me and I need to open
<jozefk> that's not often happens
<jozefk> I use Kate most of the time for everything :)
<jozefk> or vim or those
<Linkmaster> I use Kate :P...
 * Linkmaster realizes that he's a diehard KDE kid[pun intended]
<jozefk> what is that word good for in my life? use Scribus really
<jozefk> if I want to dual boot kubuntu with win7 will it be done automatically?
<SIR_Taco> jozefk: usually helps if Win7 is installed before hand, but not impossible afterwards
<Linkmaster> Just make sure not to delete any win7 partitions. apparently, if you delete something on win7, it kills the booting ability
<jozefk> it is installed
<Linkmaster> and defrag it several times to move everything to the 'left' of the partition
<jozefk> will not touch win7 partitions
<KerrMD> Lol, I have wine spamming my konsole window with the same two lines over and over
<KerrMD> All while trying to update PWI
<dima___> Hello, everyone. I've updated my machine today and flash stopped working. I have flashplugin-nonfree package  installed.
<dima___> What do I need to check&
<dima___> ?
<KerrMD> dima___: what browser are you using?
<KerrMD> IF you're using Firefox try looking for a plug-in called Flash-aid
<KerrMD> Will the real Linkmaster please stand up.
<Linkmaster> KerrMD: My bad, I accidently changed it for every single channel I'm in xD
<KerrMD> lol
<Linkmaster> I meant to do it for just #kubuntu-offtopic
<KerrMD> I've not stepped in there as yet
<dima___> KerrMD: doesn't work in firefox, chrome and konqueror
<dima___> KerrMD:  I have flash-aid in firefox
<KerrMD> dima___: have you used it?
<dima___> you mean before it stopped working?
<dima___> yes
<KerrMD> or after, either
<SIR_Taco> KerrMD: you can get rid of your annoying wine warnings by adding "WINEDEBUG=warn-all " to the end of your command (if you wanted to know)
<KerrMD> Thanks for that SIR_Taco
<KerrMD> dima___: have you tried after? give it a go.
<dima___> KerrMD: ok, now I get it. I thought flash-aid was some automatic magic. It turns out I had to execute a script :-) After executing the script, flash works
<dima___> KerrMD: Thanks
<dima___> How come it has fixed flash in chromium as well?
<dima___> Do I have to remove flashplugin-nonfree?
<KerrMD> I would
<SIR_Taco> dima___: "flashplugin-non-free" just points to the "flashplugin-installer" package... it's only there as a placeholder (since it used to be called flashplugin-nonfree)
<LuizCB> hello
<SIR_Taco> hi LuizCB
<Linkmaster> hey
<sithlord48> hi!
<sithlord48> anyone else having issues loading KFN? (really slow for some reason..)
<Linkmaster> kfn -> kubuntuforums?
<sithlord48> yes
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: it gets that way every now and again... that's why there's been a "donate" button for a while... trying to upgrade the hosting
<sithlord48> then ppl who get help need to do a little donating :D
<Linkmaster> Yeah, I noticed that today it will bog down for a good 20 minutes, then suddenly be as snappy as can be
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: true
 * Linkmaster plans to get paypal exclusivly to donate to KFN
<sithlord48> it makes it hard to answer questions... last night it died when i was trying to post a replay
<Linkmaster> Yeah, same here[and sithlord48's advice is definitely good]
<sithlord48> really, good at least i've helped someone :D
<SIR_Taco> sometimes I forget to make the connection with the names on here and those on KFN haha
<sithlord48> thats why i try to keep this as a global name :P
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: me as well
<sithlord48> i thought i was rekonq but, firefox is just as slow..
<sithlord48> so whats up w/ my kubuntu pplz today ?
<KerrMD> Firefox is slow? Works very well for me.
<sithlord48> no the kfn page is acting up again and being slow.
<KerrMD> ah
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: me.... long weekend == beer :)
<sithlord48> i just have a normal weekend
<SIR_Taco> should move to Canada... for the weekend at least haha
<Linkmaster> I'm bedridden D:
<Linkmaster> [and am the same Linkmaster on KFN]
<sithlord48> we get a longer weekend next week.
<sithlord48> bummer Linkmaster :(
<Linkmaster> Yeah, it sucks D:
<SIR_Taco> yea, that's no good
<Linkmaster> Oh well, more time to spend with my computer!
<sithlord48> lol
<sithlord48> ms.sith tells me all the time i spend to much time w/ computers.....
<SIR_Taco> reminds me of a Bad Religion song.... lol
<Linkmaster> I always tell the woman who wishes to make a presence in my life this: "If you are jealous of an inanimite object, I have no need to speak with you" :D
<sithlord48> lol
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: haha, haven't tried that one... I think I may avoid that though
<Linkmaster> I only do it if they are new. If they have been friends for awhile, they understand that computers=life for me
<SIR_Taco> fair enough
<Linkmaster> Yep. Anyone who knows me for more then a week realizes that my order of priority goes something like this...computers -> compters -> computers -> food -> more computers -> sleep -> social life :P
<sithlord48> social wha?
<LuizCB> with idea in mind of efficiency,  i like to know from users of both instant messengers suite, (default) kopete and pidgin, which one does a better job (please don't dispute others arguments)
<SIR_Taco> haha
<Linkmaster> sithlord48: Yeah, I never get to it. By the time the 'sleep' function comes around, I've already used 18+ hours of the day
<SIR_Taco> LuizCB: I personally prefer Kopete... probably more because of KDE integration than bells and whistles
<sithlord48> i perfer kopete. since i dont have to install a crap load of extra gtk stuff that way , but i guess it depends on your protocall is cause pidgin does video /voice  if u use that. but idk maybe it does it kopete too (i dont' really use any of that so idk)
 * Linkmaster prefers Kopete, due to its KDE integration
<sithlord48> i try to use as pure of a KDE enviroment as i can . rekonq, kopete, quessel , etc..
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: I agree
<maco> technically konversation is still kde's irc client
<rom1dep> apachelogger: your blog must be broken, as a non wordpress member I can't post a comment.
<Linkmaster> I have only two non-KDE programs on my computer
<maco> quassel is just what kubuntu switched to when konversation's qt4 version wasnt done yet, since quassel is qt4 and can optionally use kde libs
<sithlord48> well thats true,, but i would also have to install konversation (is it up to a Qt4 port yets?)
<maco> yes
<Linkmaster> Whats the difference of Konversation and Quassel?
<maco> quassel and konversation are now pretty equal. we just havent felt a reason to switch back
<LuizCB> SIR_Taco, sithlord48, ok, that's enough, thanks a lot. that is exactly what  i were thinking - for the sake on better integration kopete takes a higher value-
<sithlord48> LuizCB:  if you don't like it you can always just install pidgin or one  of the 100 other IM clients
<LuizCB> as well as quassel, btw
<Linkmaster> LuizCB: Kopete works with Skype, as long as you have skype prerunning..not sure about voice/video calls, haven't had someone to help me tinker with it
<SIR_Taco> there are things I don't like about Quassel... but there are more things I don't like about Konversation
<LuizCB> sithlord48: i didn't use Kopete yet. i didn't want to clutter the system before making an analysis of both.
<MaximLevitsky> Linkmaster:really take advantage of both worlds
<SIR_Taco> jsut the lesser of two evils I guess
<LuizCB> Linkmaster: i have skype, so what you say is great
<sithlord48> my irc needs are very basic, a few channels. that overview view to monitor them all and thats all i need
<maco> sithlord48: the chat monitor is why i use quassel
<Linkmaster> MaximLevitsky: explain? :o
<MaximLevitsky> I switched to KDE from gnome recently and kept few Gnome apps. thats way it is the best
<sithlord48> yes thats whast its called. very usefull
<maco> MaximLevitsky: ive been using kde for 2 years now and still stick to terminator as my preferred terminal
<Linkmaster> Yeah, thats possible. Though GTK and KDE are..well, they don't play very nice
<sithlord48> i've always used KDE, i never really like gnome. some thing about it..
<MaximLevitsky> Gnome apps look very nice inkubuntu
<MaximLevitsky> try the radiance stlyle
<MaximLevitsky> style
<Linkmaster> Are you using the default oxygen or related?
<sithlord48> not the other way around.. i write a Qt app and gnome refuses to show my menu bar icons..
<MaximLevitsky> Yep, default oxygen
<LuizCB> well, using KDE for two weeks (+/-) and comparing to gnome3 and *unity" environment, i'm loving this KDE
<Linkmaster> Thats why. Let me show you an example of my current KDE desktop, and pretty much anything Gnome related will balk at it
<MaximLevitsky> Linkmaster: I even use nm-applet and gnote here
<MaximLevitsky> Works just fine]
<LuizCB> *and no bugs dialogs yet!!!!
<SIR_Taco> LuizCB: good to hear... I haven't used Gnome in 15 years.... tried it for a minute here and there... but that's it :)
<sithlord48> yea i tried gnome3 on my other machine..
<Linkmaster> most people use the nm-applet on Kubuntu, but thats because they dont' wish to wrangle with KnetworkManager
<neutron> I use KDE since 4 years
<MaximLevitsky> Gnome 3 is great. It finally makes its cronic decease be too painful to continue using it
<sithlord48> i use gnome for my nx client, on my server but thats cause i didnt know how ot get lxde to work thru nx... now that i do next time i redo my server im gonna use lxde for that
<LuizCB> SIR_Taco: i did use a couple times but comparing unity and gnome3... both look alike and both still unpolished
<sithlord48> so its our turn to get gnome uses liek they tryed to grab kde uses when kde4 came out lol
<SIR_Taco> good to know
<sithlord48> i was not impressed w/ gnome3 at all. seams even more mac os like
<SIR_Taco> I really don't have the time or energy to try gnome again... unless KDE goes off the deep-end lol
<neutron> I like KDE and Gnome
<SIR_Taco> I'm happy with the way KDE is going
<LuizCB> the idea of KDE pulling a lot of resources comparing with gnome went away of KDE integration with 11.04. much faster and runs pretty well. (my opinion on two machines)
<sithlord48> neutron: you can't like both... not allowed
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: lol
<LuizCB> hehehe
<neutron> I really like both :) ...I use KDE on my computers but Gnome is cool too
<LuizCB> kick him kick him sithlord48
<SIR_Taco> it's like saying you like puppies and kittens! haha
<MaximLevitsky> :-)
 * Linkmaster shudders
<neutron> but I have not see Gnome3
<SIR_Taco> wow... this is an awful made-for-tv movie lol
<MaximLevitsky> Gnome itself is quite nice, its bunch of assholes that control it and push their agenda is what ruins it
<Linkmaster> MaximLevitsky: heres my desktop. Imagine trying to get Gnome to work with it :P http://i.imgur.com/ZBBoS.png
<sithlord48> well hurry up get gnome3 then you will like kde...
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: the wallpaper with the woman would cause an error.... lol
<neutron> is here anybody who is using Gnome3 ?
<sithlord48> i've used it ..
<sithlord48> from a live cd on my intel box
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: How so?
<neutron> and is it fast?
<sithlord48> nice. mine is much simpler then that lol
<LuizCB> SIR_Taco: when you play with the mouse? :o
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: I'm just joking around
<SIR_Taco> LuizCB: haha
<sithlord48> neutron: not from the live cd maybe installed.
<MaximLevitsky> Linkmaster: gtk also has a lot of themes, it should be possible
<neutron> okey
<Linkmaster> I mean like..sheesh, I know that KDE is good, but I didnt' know that Gnome couldn't handle her
<Linkmaster> Key words: should. Not definite :P
<SIR_Taco> haha
<Linkmaster> I have yet to see KDE balk at something
<SIR_Taco> I need to make a list of 10 things I would like to see change in KDE and/or Kubuntu, when KFN comes back up
<sithlord48> kfn seams to be ok
<sithlord48> mpwe
<Linkmaster> You have any you'd like to share at the moment?
<sithlord48> now...
<SIR_Taco> well.. one is disabling screensaver and/or powersave when playing a movie or full-screen flash
<Linkmaster> You can't do that? [I haven't had any issues with screensaver, and since I only use the 'performance' option, then..I wouldn't know]
<sithlord48> i also have not noticed this issue. but on my desktop there is no screen saver, and i think i disabled powersave for my monitor
<SIR_Taco> Thing is... you shouldn't have to change the power options.... if you're watching a movie, it shouldn't turn the monitor off (unless battery is low on a laptop)
<sithlord48> good point
<LuizCB> i like to share one matter; by mistake i changed all my default Folder icons. after searching on the forums and net i realized i needed to discover why and how i did that. conclusion. if you want to change default folder icon, unhidden files in any directory and just change .directory icon
<sithlord48> LuizCB:  you can also set custom folder icons.. for a folder check this out :D
<SIR_Taco> LuizCB: thanks, I didn't know that one
<LuizCB> starslights: for default folder?
<LuizCB> oops, sithlord48
<sithlord48> LuizCB: http://dopplereffect.shacknet.nu/snapshot.png
<LuizCB> starslights: i mean through the whole system, not just one folder
<sithlord48> LuizCB: i've been working on backing up my psx games
<Linkmaster> How do you change icons, such as in the systray?
<LuizCB> Linkmaster: properties | click on the icon
<MaximLevitsky> Linkmaster: I learned long ago that looks can really be customized if thats is very necessary:
<Linkmaster> what if its for evil, closed source proprietary stuff?
<MaximLevitsky> http://picpaste.com/pics/screen-OktYlRvX.1305928535.png
<MaximLevitsky> Which desktop is it?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: I think you start with holy water and go from there lol
<sithlord48> see my snapshot. of my psx games. http://dopplereffect.shacknet.nu/snapshot.png
<Linkmaster> dang, I was hoping I didn't need to throw holy water all over my computer
<sithlord48> MaximLevitsky:  gnome
<MaximLevitsky> wrong
<sithlord48> kde dressed up like gnome?
<MaximLevitsky> wrong
<LuizCB> sithlord48: looks nice. and looks like a psx expositor :)
<SIR_Taco> two wrongs don't make a right
<MaximLevitsky> So what is it?
<SIR_Taco> lxde
<MaximLevitsky> Nope
<sithlord48> xfce
<MaximLevitsky> no
<sithlord48> mac os
<SIR_Taco> fluxbox?
<MaximLevitsky> no
<MaximLevitsky> no
<Linkmaster> w/e it, I feel bad for it
<sithlord48> windows 8 dev snapshot?
<MaximLevitsky> no, but a bit closer
<SIR_Taco> makes me fell gnausis
<MaximLevitsky> Its Windows XP running http://www.sharpenviro.com
<sithlord48> not to sharp  lol
<Linkmaster> Why would you do that to the poor XP? D:
<SIR_Taco> haha
<sithlord48> yea you can runn kde on xp .. why not just use plasma-desktop to replace explorer...
<Linkmaster> Exactly
<razorsharp> how do i connect to a hidden wireless network on KDE?
<Linkmaster> I got this, I do it all the time!
<Linkmaster> razorsharp: first, do you know the essid?
<SIR_Taco> go for it Linkmaster
<MaximLevitsky> Linkmaster: I just telling you that it is possible to make everything look like everything
<Linkmaster> MaximLevitsky: though in the case of windows, its just a bunch of images pasted on top of the originals
<razorsharp> yes, i am currently logged in using gnome
<MaximLevitsky> Linkmaster: no
<MaximLevitsky> Its full blown desktop+panel replacement
<LuizCB> Linkmaster: sorry, i didn't realize at the time you mean icons on the system tray. i don't know how to change that but might be easy too
<Linkmaster> Thats a different story. Your just replacing DE for something else
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: you can have KDE run fully on your XP machine too
<razorsharp> Linkmaster, in gnome i just click connect to hidden network and enter SSID. Can't find something similar in KDE.
<MaximLevitsky> Linkmaster: its actually a VM and I dressed it up like that to minimize shock I receive each time I use windows when I have too
<LuizCB> SIR_Taco:  with a full virtualBox or alike ? :p
<MaximLevitsky> Although to be honest, that SharpEnviron is soo good that it makes me consider using windows again
<Linkmaster> razorsharp: what you need to do is this: on the wireless thing, click on it, and open 'manage connections' and then create a wireless connection like you would in gnome. then, open up a terminal, and type in 'sudo iwlist wlan0[assuming this is your card, if not, put in your respective card] scan essid YOURNETWORK. Then, you should be able to view your wireless network and connect to it
<MaximLevitsky> Its open source too
<SIR_Taco> LuizCB: not quite.... http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/KDE_on_Windows/Installation#KDE_Installer_for_Windows
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: I know its possible, and MaximLevitsky thats a wonderful idea, thanks for it
<MaximLevitsky> s/have too/have to
<LuizCB> SIR_Taco: wow... how things changed since i woke up :o
<SIR_Taco> haha
<LuizCB> heheh
<razorsharp> Linkmaster: thanks, i'll try that.
<sithlord48> MaximLevitsky:  tahts a good one lol
<Linkmaster> Your welcome. When you create the wireless network, be sure to punch in all the things you have to[such as WPA2 password and whatnot] before hand, then close it out
<LuizCB> i'm having a weird ghost situation; my usual nick <lcb> is on and authenticated and i don't see it
<SIR_Taco> have you registered with nickserv?
<LuizCB> SIR_Taco: yes, both are authenticated
<SIR_Taco> "[Whois] lcb is online via barjavel.freenode.net (Paris, FR)"
<LuizCB> automatically
<LuizCB> quassel is playing tricks on me
<SIR_Taco> LuizCB: likely you're stuck in lag-limbo.... until the server realizes it.... or you have Quassel open on another desktop :)
<LuizCB> i think i'm going to freenode central intelligence service
<LuizCB> SIR_Taco: i checked. no. i'm virtually ok on that
<SIR_Taco> is that like Interpol for IRC? haha
<LuizCB> :)
<SIR_Taco> ok... KFN up.... must complete list....
<LuizCB> I just asked on #freenode to kill the spy
<SIR_Taco> hopefully it works
<LuizCB> SIR_Taco: i used to be serv admin on irc and is easy to do
<Linkmaster> bah, razor left. I was going to link him to my HOW-TO on connecting to hidden wireless networks :P
<SIR_Taco> LuizCB: very nice
<LuizCB> serv administrator even have graphical interface as an Op. with a click they could blackout whole server
<SIR_Taco> Absolute power corrupts absolutely :)
<LuizCB> *as an Op do..
<LuizCB> lol
<SIR_Taco> Been an op in many channels.... and had to be the reff in many an argument lol
<LuizCB> hehehe your or theirs?
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: I used to break fights up, then realized they were interesting to watch how people could so easily lose control of themselves xD
<SIR_Taco> mostly theirs... I'm a pretty mellow guy
<sithlord48> lol
<LuizCB> "argument kick" - that's a good template for a kick
<SIR_Taco> LuizCB: haha
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: I used to break fights up in person.... still have scars of those lol
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: I'm talking both computerworld and in person, haha
<sithlord48> but thats more fun SIR_Taco...
<SIR_Taco> haha, well I still do both unfortunately.... I think my nose is straigter after the last one though, so it's all good
<sithlord48> see , there you go :D
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: yea, there's a silver lining to every broken nose haha
<sithlord48> and lots of blood..
<Linkmaster> xD!
<SIR_Taco> might look more crimson at the time
<LuizCB> just don't go into another one, just in case you get your nose all way back, which is more difficult to pull it up
<sithlord48> lol
<LuizCB> :)
<SIR_Taco> LuizCB: I don't have much of a choice lol
<LuizCB> "quassel is client-server, your server is still running somewhere"
<LuizCB> i'm "serving" someone
<SIR_Taco> LuizCB: maybe you'll get a tip
<LuizCB> yeap hehehe
<LuizCB> SIR_Taco: that's the conlucion from the cia guys
<LuizCB> conclusion either
<sithlord48> there are two parts to quassel. a client part and a server part , but i've only seen that for the windows version..
<SIR_Taco> LuizCB: you have anyone logged into your box? or possibly your laptop still running?
<sithlord48> run who
<LuizCB> SIR_Taco: no :o
<LuizCB> and my wife is watshing the "soap opera" :o
<SIR_Taco> haha
<LuizCB> she's not inspecting/spying on me now
<SIR_Taco> now? lol
<sithlord48> NOOOO LuizCB thats all my nice new tv gets used for it got it for a computer monitor but ms.sith stole it w/ soaps and other lame tv shows
<LuizCB> i'm trying to dismantle this quassel now to see what's going on
<LuizCB> LOL sithlord48
<sithlord48> don't forget plyers for peeling the layers apart
<LuizCB> yeah
<SIR_Taco> LuizCB: did you check System Activity to see if there's an old instance running?
<LuizCB> in fact, i hear some strange noises on my mobile, this afternoon... indeed someone is trying to infiltrate on my case :o
<LuizCB> heard
<SIR_Taco> LuizCB: just cover it in tinfoil.... lol
<LuizCB> SIR_Taco: first time login into IRC today...
<sithlord48> and don't forget a hat for ur self..
<LuizCB> SIR_Taco: unless last server last night is still laggy
<SIR_Taco> LuizCB: no... it shouldn't be that bad
<LuizCB> ... and he's so close... right here somewhere --> [lcb PING reply]: 1sec
<SIR_Taco> LuizCB: 1sec or 1ms?
<Linkmaster> sithlord48: I see you helpign out that dude in the post about the 'present windows' feature :P
<LuizCB> 1s, i know is bad, but still -- close
<sithlord48> yea i think hes done now...
<SIR_Taco> LuizCB: well... it could still be in your house... if you're pinging through IRC and back
<Linkmaster> Yep, he is haha. I used to be where he is, when I first loaded up :P
<sithlord48> everyone starts @ noob
<LuizCB> SIR_Taco: i already went trough all house and under it :o
<zen> something better than Compiz for KDE 4.6.2 ?
<SIR_Taco> I know you were Linkmaster... not sure if I helped you out or not then lol
<sithlord48> zen: kwin...
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: You remember me from back then? :D
<sithlord48> zen: its built in  is there any reason your using compiz instead?
<zen> default kwin ?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: think so
 * Linkmaster feels special xD
<sithlord48> !kwin
<Linkmaster> and zen yeah, use Kwin, it works great now
<SIR_Taco> LuizCB: I'd pull the plug on the modem.... and see what happens lol
<sithlord48> <i guess that don't work here>
<sithlord48> i haven
<SIR_Taco> !nope
<zen> fonts seems crisp with Compiz
<sithlord48> haven't used compiz in a while. with kde4
<sithlord48> there are some places that kwin lacks like in not letting me use meta+mousewheelup/down for zoom
<Linkmaster> I haven't used Compiz...Kwin has handled everything I've asked for wonderfully
<LuizCB> SIR_Taco: not yet. i need to discover the *bastard*
<SIR_Taco> LuizCB: but it's no fun if you find out it was you lol
<LuizCB> haha
<zen> thanks guys!
<sithlord48> zen you can change your fonts dpi setting if they look bad. in system settings->i forgot hold on .
<sithlord48> system settings-> application apperance-> fonts
<Linkmaster> can someone try this and see if they can record their desktop with sound? http://grumbel.blogspot.com/2010/09/record-your-linux-desktop-with-sound.html
<Linkmaster> I've tried, but to no avail
<zen> i`ll try, thx!
<sithlord48> your welcome
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: I've had 1 too many to be messing with that at the moment I think
<Linkmaster> baha, okay. I can get desktop recording done nicely, just no sound. I want sort of what camtasia can do. But w/o the evil closed source costly stuff
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: well it's all GTK from the looks of it
<Linkmaster> Yes, sadly
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: I haven't found anything KDE oriented
<D-coy> m4v, ur arch sucks :S
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: give me a minute.... I'll find something haha
<Linkmaster> Thanks SIR_Taco :P
<SIR_Taco> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/KDE_on_Windows/Installation#KDE_Installer_for_Windows
<SIR_Taco> nope... wrong paste...
<SIR_Taco> http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
<SIR_Taco> lcb: you figured it out?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<Linkmaster> I've tried that one I think
<SIR_Taco> didn't work?
<Linkmaster> I can try again, though I think it failed in recording sound
<SIR_Taco> possibly an option?
<lcb> SIR_Taco:  not yet, but i was the one killing it
<Linkmaster> Yeah, let me try again
<lcb> ./msg NickServ GHOST lcb
<SIR_Taco> lcb: been there, done that :)
<lcb> that's the way to kill ppl, here
<Linkmaster> Yep, haha
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/faq.php#I_have_no_sound!
<lcb> ppl at #quassel didn't give me an aswer why this is happening
<Linkmaster> They might not now :P
<Linkmaster> I know I had no clue what you were talking about
<SIR_Taco> lcb: nothing ever goes wrong in software projects.... ever
<lcb> btw, LuizCB is now connected AND IS NOT ME
<lcb> lol
<Linkmaster> Like, when I mean by sound, I don't mean from noises I make. I want the recording to grab the sounds from the computer, such as if amarok were playing
#kubuntu 2011-05-21
<lcb> hey.. i like this "- {Day changed to Sat May 21 00:00:00 2011}"
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: yes.... and I believe that covers it does it not?
<Linkmaster> Eh, I hope. I'll try it
<SIR_Taco> did you just say "eh" because I'm Canadian? lol
<Linkmaster> exactly
<Linkmaster> No, I actually didn't know until now :o I say 'eh' quite a bit when I"m iffy about things
<SIR_Taco> haha ok
<SIR_Taco> in my repos I have two different "record my desktops"....  one is 3.8.1 and the other is 3.8
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: Yeah, it didn't work, I had tried it before. It was glitchy and no sound
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: it's command line.... you need to specify the sound card through /dev/.... which can be a pain in the butt
 * Linkmaster is unsure of how to do it
<sithlord48> but your sound card should be /dev/dsp or /dev/dsp0
<Linkmaster> especially since I have one soundcard. I use a netbook that could fit in a school textbook with room to bounce around
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: .... have you checked your /dev/ lately?
<sithlord48> what abotu using the qt-front end
<sithlord48> um nm then no /dev/dsp here..
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: then you have a very nice and cooperative hardware sound card :)
<Linkmaster> Mine makes me rage :L
<Linkmaster> *:l
<sithlord48> two if you count my HDMI pass thru ..
 * lcb just discovered how to turn FloodBotK1 into a canine pit bull when things gets bad - Just change the nick to FloodBotK9
<Linkmaster> wowwww
<sithlord48> i has a /dev/snd/ with a bunch of stuff in it..
<SIR_Taco> sithlord48: which is what I have... but damned if I know which would be the correct device
<sithlord48> process of elemination....
<SIR_Taco> well yea
<sithlord48> but the hwC0D0 looks good i would try that one (on my computer)
<sithlord48> cause i haz a two of them and i know i have "two" sound cards as the computer sees it, or would i use control0 maybe if that didn't work :P
<SIR_Taco> didn't work for me
<sithlord48> then i would try /dev/random when i got fustrated cause at least that might be fun
<SIR_Taco> none of them work.... even random
<sithlord48> oh well then thats not cool at all
<sithlord48> i have a lot of tty devs... do i really need like 100 of them ?
<FloodBotK9> so?
<SIR_Taco> ok... I'm stumped
<SIR_Taco> it's quiet... too quiet
<wn1zid> its 5'0clock and Friday
<SIR_Taco> wn1zid: it's almost 8
<apachelogger> it is almost 2
<SIR_Taco> seems someone's wrong..... ;)
<SIR_Taco> the Linux kernel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoPplpBPQxQ&feature=BFa&list=FLkJ5uDxQPDwo&index=53 :)
<lcb> wow, that's nice.
<lcb> there is no music in mine :(
<lcb> in the kernel, i mean
<SIR_Taco> haha
<KerrMD> Silly question folks. How does one change the icons for individual launcher shortcuts on the desktop in kde?
<KerrMD> I know how to change it for file types, .exe for example but that's it.
<lcb> KerrMD: properties | click on the icon then
<KerrMD> Launcher properties?
<lcb> KerrMD: default location for icons, in case you want more, /usr/share/icons
<lcb> yes
<lcb> icon properties
<KerrMD> That is how I ended up changing the icon for all .exe files
<lcb> icon settings
<SIR_Taco> here... we'll do my country some due: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGTm4u1UWvg&feature=BFa&list=FLkJ5uDxQPDwo&index=54
<lcb> KerrMD: wait..
<lcb> KerrMD: on a folder?
<KerrMD> I was going to say that that is the way I changed the icon type for all .exe files
<KerrMD> on a desktop icon. be it a shortcut to launch a prog under wine or whatever
<lcb> KerrMD: yes, that's the way i wrote
<KerrMD> hmm
<lcb> properties | click on the icon. but probably you did on a exe icon.. then changed everything
<KerrMD> That sounds like how it is done with GDM.
<lcb> KDE
<lcb> KerrMD: to correct that you might need to change the icon back to the defauld doing the same thing on another exe file
<KerrMD> I hit the icon properties then a window opens to the General tab. The only things that can be done on that tab is Ok, Cancel, and a wrench after "Type: "DOS/Windows executable"
<lcb> default.
<lcb> KerrMD: if you click on the icon, nothing happens?
<KerrMD> I cannot cluck on the icon on the general tab, no
<KerrMD> The wrench yes, icon no
<lcb> i have ImgBurn under Wine, for instance. if i right/click on it, then Properties, i get on the General tab an icon. if i click on it i get the icon selection options
<lcb> KerrMD: but look.. i'm talking about the shortcuts on the Desktop, as you asked
<KerrMD> Ok, if it matters I got the shortcuts by simply dragging and dropping the .exe to the desktop.
<lcb> KerrMD: where did you change, on the first place?
<KerrMD> What was the screenshot drop url?
<KerrMD> lcb: This screenshot shows where I made the change http://imgur.com/7iCsU
<SIR_Taco> ooooh.... better Canadian song... for those that are interested lol
<SIR_Taco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrkgV5bl7kQ&feature=BFa&list=FLkJ5uDxQPDwo&index=63
<lcb> KerrMD: and if you do it again, back to the default?
<lcb> KerrMD: the way you did it before...
<KerrMD> lcb: Now, if I click the icon next to the "Filename Patterns" box in this screenshot I can change it for all of that type. http://imgur.com/TFObb
<KerrMD> Not sure wha the default is
<KerrMD> I "think" it's set back to default. A grey gear with DOS over it
<SIR_Taco> KerrMD: so you want to set an Icon for a single .exe.... not all?
<lcb> KerrMD: i don't know the icon's theme you are using. if you do the same as before select one icon for executables. it will change all again
<KerrMD> yes, just a single shortcut not all of that type
 * Cibort a
<lcb> KerrMD: didn't you say you mess with all .exe icons?
<KerrMD> The way I showed you did yes. It changes the default icon for all files of that type. Not for that specific file
<lcb> so first thing is correcting that, the same way you did by changing that one
<KerrMD> I did
<lcb> and reboot
<KerrMD> restartx or straight up reboot the pc?
<lcb> or probably a logout/in would be enough, not sure. #wine might be the correct channel for that
<KerrMD> The changes have already propegated
<SIR_Taco> KerrMD: you should be able to select: "properties" -> "General" -> and selecte a new Icon
<lcb> KerrMD: if you have a shortcut (not an .exe) on the desktop, you only need to go to Properties | General | click on the icon, as said before
<KerrMD> When I try to right click an icon on the desktop I get three choices. 1) icon settings 2) desktop options or 3)  remove this icon
<lcb> SIR_Taco: sorry for the echo
<SIR_Taco> lcb: not a problem
<lcb> time to sleep. wife is complaining she's missing my snoring . nite nite SIR_Taco, KerrMD and all :)
<KerrMD> night
<SIR_Taco> night lcb
<KerrMD> Am I missing something or is it "Icon settings" that I am supposed to go to?
<lcb> KerrMD, I forgot. if you need to change that particular icon, move the executable from desktop to /home/yourUserName, then create a shortcut to the desktop again and do the trick... properties | general | click on the icon
<lcb> /home/yourUserName/.Apps for example
<lcb> ok?
<SIR_Taco> KerrMD: I haven't had to change an individual apps icon in a very long time
<KerrMD> This shortcut came from /home/username/.wine/yada/yada.yada
<KerrMD> These are wine does/win exe's
<KerrMD> dos*
<lcb> KerrMD: no... you moved it or copied it
<SIR_Taco> KerrMD: but it's a Wine program?
<lcb> shortcuts are not executables, in that sense
<KerrMD> AH, ok. I just made that change in dolphin so time to do it again
<SIR_Taco> -
<lcb> KerrMD: worry up, she's yelling at me. i think the fire department is coming.
<KerrMD> Oy, off to bed with you man.
<lcb> hehehehe
<lcb> do the shortcut thing as i told you and you'll be ok
<KerrMD> odd, kde has a different idea of a desktop than I do
<KerrMD> Ok, dolphin shows them on home/michael/Desktop and yet they are not any of my four desktops
<KerrMD> I think it has to do with Plasma.... it likes to keep me from my actual desktop and throw widgets at me instead
<szal> KerrMD: try the FolderView widget
<James147> KerrMD: use the folder view widget or change to the folderview activity type
<szal> KDE4 has abolished the traditional concept of desktop icons
<KerrMD> that is what is getting in my way. I have to figure out what they've done. Unfortunately the best way for me to do that is to muddle through or I retain nothing.
<KerrMD> Thanks for pointing me on the right track, everyone.
 * szal doesn't miss desktop icons
<szal> never really used any, neither on KDE3 nor on Windblows
<KerrMD> I may or may not depending upon how this goes.
<szal> the few programs I regularly use I put in the panel for faster access
<szal> if they didn't scrap that somewhere in the process, there's a kind of quick-launch widget to place in the panel..  back in the early days of KDE4 that was quite buggy, so I dropped it once I found out you can place program icons directly on the panel
<Dragnslcr> The Quicklaunch widget works fine now
<Dragnslcr> I put one in an auto-hiding panel on the left edge of my desktop. It's a really nice setup
<KerrMD> The only issue I have with the folder view widget is the little + over the icon when I try to click it
<KerrMD> http://imgur.com/gjzyM
<James147> KerrMD: thats the selection button, click it to select the icon, click it again to unselect
<KerrMD> Selection button? I just want to be able to single click to launch as if it were the desktop itself
<Dragnslcr> Is it a program or a document/image/etc.?
<KerrMD> shortcut to a wine/win exe
<Dragnslcr> Try checking out the Quick Access widget instead of the Folder View
<Dragnslcr> I have a Quick Access widget, and it opens files with a single click
<James147> KerrMD: you can also add launchers dirctly on the desktop as icon widgets (just drag and drop)
<Dragnslcr> You could also use a Quicklaunch widget and create a .dekstop file
<KerrMD> I tried that but it is not possible to change the indivitual icons that way. Only icons for file types.
<ubuntu> алрп
<KerrMD> Well, WoW worked fine. PWI took a fair bit of work to get going properly.
<KerrMD> In In fact I am still working on it
<KerrMD> It works great if I launch it from konsole or dolphin but via the folder view thing ... all bets are off
<James147> KerrMD: the folder view isnt designed for launching applications, its best to drag the icons dircetly to the desktop or use somehting like the quick launch widget
<KerrMD> Neither of which allow me to change the icon of a given file.
<Linkmaster> speaking of changing icons..I need help to change the skype icon in the systray. I hate the green color, since it doesn't fit with my desktop
<KerrMD> WB Link.. it's icons all around tonight
<KerrMD> :/
<James147> KerrMD: are you sure? I can change the icon of desktop files i drag to the desktop
 * Linkmaster still is wondering how to change a systray icon
<James147> Linkmaster: depends... some application build in the icon so cannot be change... others try the system icons first (located at ~/.local/share/icons/THEME/SIZE/CAT   ^^ if you can replace an icon thats where you would
<Linkmaster> Thank you for giving me the location! now all hell will break loose with this stupid skype icon..
<James147> Linkmaster: system level icons should be at /usr/share/icons
<Linkmaster> I don't even have an 'icons' folder in the .local/share path
<James147> though if any application is going to have its icons inbuilt I would bet skype would be one of them :(
<Linkmaster> I'll force it to change then
<James147> Linkmaster: then that means you dont ahve any custom icons, you can create it with the same structure as the one in /usr/share/icons to override any there
 * Linkmaster has no clue what he's doing
<Linkmaster> its called 'skype.png' can I simply modify the file and save it, and hopefully it'll work?
<James147> Linkmaster: hopefully... though that might just change the desktop icons
 * Linkmaster doesn't use desktop icons
<Linkmaster> most of whats in my icon folder is simply the cursor themes[which I always wanted to know how to get more of]
<Linkmaster> first time trying Krita :P
<Linkmaster> internet issues. But I just finished wasting my time trying to edit the desktop icon-which I don't even use. I didn't think about it until I was halfway done. Anyone happen to know where that annoying green systray icon is located?
<toyla> anyone?
<Linkmaster> toyla: whats your question?
<toyla> new to irc, want to say hello:D
<James147> toyla: then just say hello :)
<TweakedEh> toyla: hello
<toyla> It's 4 in the morning in london, thought noone would be here,lol
<Linkmaster> Nah, theres people here worldwide
<James147> its not 4 everywhere :)
<TweakedEh> I'm canadian, 8 PM here
<Linkmaster> American, 11PM
<toyla> Shouldn't be canada and USA in the same time zone?
<TweakedEh> I'm west canada, Linkmaster is prob. east US
<Linkmaster> Yep :D
<toyla> You should learn from the chinese
<Linkmaster> O:?
<toyla> same time zone across the whole country
<toyla> amazing
<Linkmaster> wait...what? how does that work out?
<toyla> You just get use to it
<toyla> supper at 9PM, sleep in 2AM, this is the regular life in tibet
 * mino stares
<jagadeesh> what is good vnc client
<jagadeesh> am looking for kde
<dan_l> it's stock
<dan_l> krdc
<dan_l> jagadeesh:  krdc
<jagadeesh> dan_l: thanks
<solovoy> hi
<solovoy> what is the best way to install ati drivers ?
<dan_l> restricted packagage thingy?
<solovoy> yeah
<dan_l> I'm looking for you
<dan_l> hang on
<solovoy> i found this: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Maverick_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_drivers_manually
<dan_l> ahhh
<gr8m8> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dan_l> look for "additional drivers" under system settings
<dan_l> it should detect and resolve
<solovoy> ok thanks, i'll try
<vbgunz> I chose to encrypt my last installation. Now I would like to encrypt my backup disk and am stumped as to where to begin. I would like to copy the transparency of the encryption I have now which I believe was done with lvm. I'm stumped though on this topic. any help?
<vbgunz> I think I might be looking for lvm pvcreate. it's the only thing making sense to me in the manual
<ok_wait> hi all, quick question; is it possable for  2 seperate installs (kubuntu and ubuntu with gnome) to access the same game data if i install the same game on both?
<ok_wait> well i guess 2 seperate games on 2 seperate systems is what i mean
<ok_wait> same computer
<dan___> ok_wait:  yes
<dan_l> well
<dan_l> wait
<ok_wait> is that what unions are for?
<dan_l> are you talking about just having both gnome and kde on the same system?
<dan_l> or on seperate partitions?
<ok_wait> seperate partitions
<tsimpson> theoretically, as long as you share the same /home partition the game data should persist
<dan_l> maybe you could mount the other parition ?
<tsimpson> but the question is, why do you have 2 separate installs of ubuntu and kubuntu?
<ok_wait> pinguy and kubuntu
<ok_wait> it's nice
<tsimpson> anyway, most applications will store their data in $HOME somewhere, so sharing the same home should work
<tsimpson> the only tricky part may be making sure you have the same username, UID and GID on both systems
<ok_wait> yea i was just thinking that
<ok_wait> well it's the same kernel so that shouldn't be a problem right?
<tsimpson> usernames, UIDs and GIDs have nothing to do with kernels
<tsimpson> it's just information stored on the system and in the filesystem itself
<tsimpson> most systems (at least debian based) will start at UID/GID 1000, so just make sure you have the same username in that case
<ok_wait> right on thanks man
 * mino stares
<Goatie> bleat.
<hyb> hi bot
<hyb> bot
<uuuser> hi
<uuuser> do you know a way to restore deleted partition form hdd?
<uuuser> ?
<uuuser> any ideasa?
<uuuser> please help me
<uuuser> ????????????????????????
<qua-non> After installing 11.04 (lvm2), I get a error while booting similar to this, cannot find module devicemapper ... could not mount root. how can I fix this ?
<bishop> Hello!
<bishop> I need help with nfs setting up. Were do I need askin' it?
<bazhang> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<bishop> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<qua-non_> kubuntu 11.04 unable to boot on lvm2  can't find root, how do I fix this ?
<alibo> Hi, I updated to 11.04 as soon as it was available and since then there was not a single package updated. Did you experience the same? I just wonder, because before the update there were updates every two days or so.
<szal> alibo: how do you update?
<alibo> szal: I go to software updates and klick on "Check for new Updates"
<szal> tried on the terminal yet? -> "sudo apt-get update" followed by "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<alibo> Also nothing. I will now change my update mirror maybe this is the problem.
<szal> you might get some clues from the output of the 1st command
<alibo> Wow 131 updates after changing to the main server. My mirror simply did get the updates :-(
<afief> Is it possible to configure plasma to start the netbook shell on my laptop instead of the normal shell?
<Santa_> Hey Everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<szal> moin BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey szal
<szal> have some clue about PPAs?  ever since I installed Natty on my other machine (2 weeks or so ago), "http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources" and "natty/main i386 Packages" gives me a 404 on "aptitude update"..  was this particular source moved or removed?
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!!!
<DoctorPepper> is anyone  here using  bespin ?
<szal> DoctorPepper: if you have a problem, describe the problem
<DoctorPepper> my problem is as follow  the panel header on amarok ,dolphin and kdevelop doesnt has a kind of gradiant that i am unable to remove
<szal> huh?  if it doesn't have a gradient, why would you want to remove one?
<szal> other than that, what is a "panel header"?
<DoctorPepper> see by your self :  http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=2277
<szal> DoctorPepper: please link to the image itself
<szal> DoctorPepper: did I ask you to send me anything?
<DoctorPepper> no but  i dont know  anyother site   where  to paste images  so  i though that sending to you  would be better
<szal> DoctorPepper: for future reference -> http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/img/1305980286dolphin-bespin13.png
<DoctorPepper> ok
<szal> DoctorPepper: and now where's the problem w/ that?  (other than a fugly font and non-existing colours ;))
<DoctorPepper> see the top of  of the playlist
<DoctorPepper> the header of the playlist
<DoctorPepper> there is a sort of half circle with two colors
<szal> DoctorPepper: my only guess is this -> http://www.abload.de/img/20110521_systemsettingdjvc.png
<DoctorPepper> i already have this setup
<A_B_> Hi, I can get kate to open and edit a file on a remote machine over ssh using "fish://". How do I get kate to open a system config file as root? I can open a file like /etc/fstab but I cannot save the changes.
<szal> A_B_: Alt + F2 -> kdesu kate
<A_B_> szal: I tried that but when I open fish://server it prompts me for a username and password. logginf with root doesn't work so I enter with a user that has root privileges, but now I only have read access
<ehsan> system tray can't display vlc ico on kde 4.6
<ehsan> http://irupload.ir/images/y7enawgav9pt2ym70rf.jpeg
<dan__> I just checked outside
<dan__> rapture isn't here yet
<dan__> fyi
<szal> heh
<szal> dan_l: according to some dream vision the rapture is supposed to happen at around 9 am CE(S)T; it's already way later ;)
<szal> </offtopic>
<dan_l> It's not off topic at all.  the rapture is relevant to all things!!!
<BluesKaj> dan_l, szal ..rapture 6pm edt
<szal> BluesKaj: how do you know?
<dan_l> Blueskaj:  wake me up when it happens:)
<BluesKaj> it was allover the tv last night ...
<BluesKaj> dan_l, sorry i'll be out jamming and having a few beers
<dan_l> has anyone successfully integrated gmail and kmail?
<Davidius> WTF up doesnt bring up my last messages, how gay is XChat
<Davidius> Does anyone know if the Hibernation bug in Ubuntu has been solved yet?
<Davidius> nope no one?
<dan_l> which bug?
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> I am using Ubuntu wuth a KDE minimal installation (not kubuntu-desktop)
<dan_l> k
<EagleScreen> do you know what package should I install to have the new samba-shares feature in Dolphin?
<EagleScreen> kdenetwork-filesharing?
<dan_l> I'm honestly not sure.
<dan_l> you mayy want to wait until the pros wake up.  srry.
<BluesKaj> EagleScreen, install smb-client and server...server might balready be installed by defaul
<wind-rider> hello :) I was wondering whether anybody is packaging the first snapshot release of Calligra
<BluesKaj> linux network fileshares , openssh is the way to go if you don't mind the cli
<EagleScreen> yes, is kdenetwork-filesharing
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, check out smb for gui or openssh for the terminal usage
<eagles0513875> ??
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: did you mean eagleScreen
<BluesKaj> sorry eagles0513875 , that was meant for EagleScreen, but he left before I could hit enter
<eagles0513875> ok lol
<BluesKaj> EagleScreen,, check out smb for gui or openssh for the terminal usage
<puh> ';
<mbscomp16> hello everyone. i have a question about kubuntu 11.4 my second monitor will not show any frames of open appications. i have  nvidia drivers installed and both monitors work in gnome. and ideas or sites to check out?
<BluesKaj> mbscomp16,  kmenu/apps/systemsettings/display and monitor
<mbscomp16> thanks
<pastyhermit> How do I get the annoying KDE Wallet to go away!
<stevendepp> hello everyone
<DarthFrog> pastyhermit: System Settings/Account Details/KDE Wallet is what you want.
<pastyhermit> hrm..
<lcb> hi
<Hal-Emmerich> Hey guys. I'd like to start off by saying I just installed kubuntu for the first time and its absolutely beautiful. I love it more even my Mac OS. It looks so clean
<Hal-Emmerich> I need help finding KwinRC though so I can disable the opengl safe check and get my desktop effects working. It isn't in the users home directory like everyone says it is
<DarthFrog> Hal-Emmerich: It's in your home directory: ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<Hal-Emmerich> I know thats where everyone says it should be, but I can't actually see it there, and terminal tells me no such file
<Hal-Emmerich> Never mind
<Hal-Emmerich> lol
<DarthFrog> Hal-Emmerich: Then do the following commands: "sudo updatedb && locate kwinrc".
<Hal-Emmerich> Yeah, I see it now. .kde is not a directory hence why it did not pop up
<Hal-Emmerich> lol
<Hal-Emmerich> when I tried to go cd
<DarthFrog> .kde certainly is a directory.  The leading "." means it's hidden, though.
<DarthFrog> Try this:  "cd ~/.kde" and you'll be there.
<Hal-Emmerich> ...
<Hal-Emmerich> Right. I'm a noob
<Hal-Emmerich> lol
<mrafcho001> Has there been any development in a KDE ubuntu-one client other than apachelogger's PPA which is now 9 months old?
<Peace-> mrafcho001: i use dropbox
<cuci_> hi folks! How do I disable akonadi/
<SiegeLord> Is there any way to stop dolphin from running executable text files on double click?
<Peace-> cuci_: alt f2
<Peace-> cuci_: type akonadi
<Peace-> cuci_: first link
<Peace-> cuci_: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/21/plasma-desktopqG1580.jpg
<cuci_> Peace-: there is only some config about it, nothing about start at boot
<Peace-> cuci_: ok, wait with that , btw you shouild disable the database so all akonadi
<Peace-> cuci_: anyway....
<Peace-> this is my blog with some gif about akonadi and more , http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/03/24/configure-kubuntu-for-everyone/
<mrafcho001> Peace-: what are the side effects of disabling Akonadi?
<DarthFrog> mrafcho001: It doesn't get in your way then. :-)
<DarthFrog> Or consume valuable system resources.
<Peace-> mrafcho001: mmm mah nothing , maibe some little stuff with kmail
<cuci_> mrafcho001: like DarthFrog said
<DarthFrog> But you will be disabling the capabilities of the semantic desktop.
<Peace-> and of course i guess dolphin i guess
<apachelogger> kaddressbook will be completely unusable
<mrafcho001> Peace-: I could live without KMail, but everything else should work?
<Peace-> mrafcho001: try , i did that withtout problems
<Peace-> if you get some strange stuff enable it again
<Peace-> i didn't
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> i use vlc dolphin amarok kdenlive without problems
<Peace-> mrafcho001: you will not able to use advanced filtering on dolphin but who cares xD ?
<DarthFrog> apachelogger: Kaddressbook depends upon Akonadi?  I didn't know that.  Mind you, I use Thunderbird anyway so it wouldn't affect me.
<lcb> any graphical item to add contents to context menu on Kubuntu, by default or by installing any package from repos in order to do it?
<lcb> kfind, for instance
<darthanubis> qbittorent= awesome
<darthanubis> purge ktorrent
<darthanubis> proffit
<wind-rider> Hal-Emmerich: in dolphin, press alt+. to make invisible folders and files visible
<naftilos76> hello, i am on Kubuntu 11.04 (natty) and knetworkmanager doesn't autostart. Is there a setting anywhere to do this?
<wind-rider> naftilos76: I think that if it is running when you logout, it will start again the next time you login
<wind-rider> naftilos76: knetworkmanager is replaced by the network management plasmoid I think
<naftilos76> what is the related plasmoid pkg that must be installed?
<naftilos76> anybody?
<yofel> plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<naftilos76> so i don't get to see the usual network icon on the taskbar?
<wind-rider> naftilos76: depends on your distro, I think most of them already install them by default if you have kde
<yofel> and that should be installed by default
<szal> wind-rider: "distro" shouldn't be a question in this channel ;)
<yofel> check your systray settings if the NM item is checked
<apachelogger> there are distros built based on kubuntu
<wind-rider> szal: ho, sorry :P you're right :P
<szal> apachelogger: do we support these?
<naftilos76> that is probably my problem
<naftilos76> installing now...
<wind-rider> does anybody know if the Calligra snapshot release is being packaged already?
<Peace-> wind-rider: actually there are a script to compile calligra
<wind-rider> maybe in some experimental ppa?
<Peace-> wind-rider: sudo apt-get build koffice
<Peace-> wind-rider: then
<Peace-> you have to use that
<Peace-> script but it's not safe for noob users
<Peace-> well..
<wind-rider> Peace-: yes, thx :) I saw it before, but it would lower the treshold for people to test calligra
<wind-rider> if they don't have to do the extra build effort
<wind-rider> Peace-: just like the kde pim that could be tested from the kubuntu experimental ppa
<apachelogger> Peace-: that will build koffice not calligra
<wind-rider> apachelogger: it will install the build dependencies
<wind-rider> apachelogger: after that you will have to run the build script
<apachelogger> build-dep installs the build dependencies
<Peace-> apachelogger: welll that will not install
<Peace-> apachelogger: taht will install what you need to compile
<Peace-> calligra it's the same of koffice
<Peace-> i mean -devs
<apachelogger> no it is not
<Peace-> omg
<apachelogger> they are two completely different products
<apachelogger> only that one is a fork of the other
<Peace-> calligra it's just koffice renamed
<Peace-> .
<apachelogger> that is like saying safari is like konqueror
<Peace-> so , to build
<Peace-> apachelogger: well i am on krita group
<Peace-> btw
<wind-rider> Peace-, apachelogger: but in #Calligra it was said that kubuntu would provide packages for calligra - it would save people a lot of time if not everybody has to compile it themselves
<wind-rider> so I was wondering if there was any news about it :)
<Peace-> wind-rider: i guess the best it's to compile them
<apachelogger> wind-rider: likely not going to happen before a stable release comes
<apachelogger> wind-rider: what you could do is ask the project neon team nicely whether they could provide calligra packages
<wind-rider> ingwa from #Calligra said yesterday that people from kubuntu would provide packages, so I think it is going to happen?
<Peace-> apachelogger: krita it's the same on calligra and on koffice
<Peace-> :)
<apachelogger> Peace-: so you sync krita into koffice?
<apachelogger> wind-rider: not unless they release something worth packaging
<Peace-> sudo apt-get build-dep koffice = you have not to install by your hand all the freaking packages you need to compile calligra apachelogger
<apachelogger> kubuntu usually does not package snapshots for various reasons
<Peace-> that's the point
<apachelogger> Peace-: I get that, saying that calligra and koffice are the same is still wrong though
<wind-rider> apachelogger: ok. you say one thing, ingwa says the opposite. who to believe...?
<Peace-> apachelogger: i have said the same , i mean -devs
<Peace-> you should understand what does it means
<Peace-> what means
<apachelogger> wind-rider: depends on who you like better ;)
<apachelogger> Peace-: yes, it means that you are saying that calligra's dependencies will not ever change in a way that they would diverge from koffice
<Peace-> they are quite the same
<Peace-> so to compile or
<Peace-> you install one by one all the devs
<apachelogger> *right now* they are
<Peace-> or you do that command
<Peace-> apachelogger: well i am not in the future ?
<Peace-> or am i?
<Peace-> waste of time
<Peace-> -.-
<floown> hello
<floown> I search a program with I can split my terminal control in 4 windows, konsole seams not to do that
<lcb> floown: you mean on the same console, divided in 4 panes?
<floown> lcb: yes
<floown> (sorry for my english ^^)
<floown> multitail !
<lcb> floown: it's ok. No, as far as i know you can't. But you could have as many as you want tabs and/or terminal windows.
<Hal-Emmerich> Ok, next question
<yofel> well, dvtm could do that, which is essentially a tiled window manager for a terminal
<Hal-Emmerich> And thank you for your help on the previous one
<Hal-Emmerich> I'm trying to use the login screen settings to enable auto login, but cliccking the 'Unlock' button does nothing
<Hal-Emmerich> No password prompt or anything
<apachelogger> http://www.tenshu.net/terminator/
<Hal-Emmerich> Has anyone ever heard of this? I notice there was a reported issue with 9.something
<lcb> Hal-Emmerich: do you have on that particular configuration dialog, at the top, "Configure the login manager (KDM)?
<Hal-Emmerich> I do not. It just says 'Login Screen Settings: When the computer starts up:' is greyed out
<lcb> Hal-Emmerich: aren't you mixing environments on that Kubuntu?
<lcb> Hal-Emmerich: that might be the problem...
<Hal-Emmerich> I don't believe so. It's a mythbuntu box with kubuntu on top
<Hal-Emmerich> and I'm trying to strictly use KDE
<lcb> Hal-Emmerich: hold on...
<Hal-Emmerich> I think I found it actually
<lcb> well, i didn't find what i want, but under System Settings
<Hal-Emmerich> Yeah. Theres a separate setting for it, I just noticed that
<lcb> System Administration | Login Screen | Convenience
 * Hal-Emmerich nods
<Hal-Emmerich> Thaks
<Hal-Emmerich> *Thanks
<lcb>  Hal-Emmerichon System Administration, when you need a special function, write it on the top right dialog and search it on the left options
<Hal-Emmerich> .. ok. That is cool
<lcb> Hal-Emmerich: i'm curious... what app were you using to get that need of unlocking?
<Hal-Emmerich> Applications > System > Login Screen
<lcb> checking... :)
<lcb> yeap.. looks like you have remains or no default KDE apps in there
<Hal-Emmerich> Yeah. Thats quite possible. There was XFCE in behind this at one point
<lcb> probably
<Hal-Emmerich> But I thought Kubuntu would make a better looking HTPC
<Hal-Emmerich> Which.. it does. XFCE looked -boring-
<lcb> KDE apps are very well integrated, indeed. no need of too much to accomplish what we need
<lcb> Hal-Emmerich: XFCE is another story... better for low RAMs systems
<Hal-Emmerich> Yeah. I'm noticing that. It's a refreshing change from the utilitarian I've seen from most desktop managers
<lcb> it's good anyway, its own way
<Hal-Emmerich> It's like 'If I wanted bare bones, I'd just run the damn shell. Give me something pretty'
<lcb> yes
<Hal-Emmerich> I did use XFCE at one point on an older HTPC setup, though. I was surprised with how well it performed
<lcb> pretty fast
<Hal-Emmerich> On a P4, Geforce 6200, and only 512 megs of ram, I had it working quite well. But this is an AMD X2 with 4 gigs of ram and an ATI x1900.
<lcb> :)
<lcb> «Sharing» To change the Context Menu on Desktop do the keyboard dcombo: Alt+D+S | select Mouse Actions | click on the third icon from the left to "Configure Contextual Menu Plugin". Not too much to do in there but useful, anyway.
<lcb> ... i need one to add kfind. that one seems not doing the job. but while digging and dismantle my system i discovered that one.
<Hal-Emmerich> kfind?
<lcb> *to find files and folders
<Hal-Emmerich> Thats right. Everything in this is modular isn't it? I'm so used to Search just being there and not being able to say which program I want to search
<lcb> yeap
<askil> привет всем=)
<human> I have a question to discuss
<human> Who can give me few minutes?
<Tm_T> totally depends on what you have in mind: it's always best simply to state the problem and find out if someone can help
<Maui> hi all, i've just re-installed natty and got this problem (http://imagebin.org/154391) with gtk apps: some buttons & menu are oversized! why? how to solve?
<jozefk> I can't start chrome except if I run it from konsole
<jozefk> maybe I should add it to autostart :)
<divansantana> anyone know the current state of kolab with ubuntu server? There is a wiki page talking about it being included with 10.10 server, but not sure if it's working, don't see any release news?
<divansantana> anyone?
<jozefk> so I did add it to autorun and that's it
<jozefk> :P
<dan__> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<dan__> for gigles, has anybody managed to get google voice to work with kopete?
<mime1111> hello. i deleted ''wallpaperclock'', trough screenlet and plamoid, but i still see it running switching desktop effects, it runs 0.5 secs before config changes, any idea for purgeing it, thnx?
<lifeless_> hi
<lifeless_> hi all
<dan_l> hiya lifeless
<lifeless_> When from you&
<lifeless_> I vtry bzd speak eng
<lifeless_> i very bad speak eng
<dan_l> oh.
<djh2400> I am in the process of switching from ubuntu to kubuntu; I have a question for which I cannot find the answer online... In ubuntu I could make a script utilizing gconftool-2 to change various settings in the OS.  This would set many things up the way I wanted after a new install.  Does kubuntu have a similar feature?  Where are the settings files stored (in ubuntu it was ~/.gconf)?  In summary, I
<linux_> ololo
<djh2400> oh, it cut off:  In summary, I would like to be able to modify things like "Desktop Effects", "Window Behavior", and the panels' settings via the terminal.
<Tm_T> djh2400: the settings are located in ~/.kde/share/config/ and/or apps/
<Tm_T> djh2400: and adjusting those settings via terminal, I'm not aware of any readymade tools for those, but the settings are in plaintext files which are read at startup
<dan_l> is anybody running google talk over kopete?
<djh2400> Tm_T: it appears that 'kwriteconfig' may be a cli tool to do the job.  i am having trouble locating the exact files, but i will look in those directories
<Tm_T> djh2400: ah, yes, forgot that app
<jozefk> dan_l: I tried google talk in kopete before, why?
<djh2400> Tm_T: also, ubuntu came equipped with 'gconf-editor', which was a GUI to view all the settings.  does kubuntu have a similar program?  I can't find anything in the package kit.
<dan_l> Jozefk:  I"m trying to figure out if my kopete is screwed up.  Allegedly, if you open the program and check the properties of a gtalk account, it should give you some options pertaining to google voice.
<dan_l> Jozefk:  If you were to peek (if you can) and should you see said options (and I don't), I'll know that there's something wrong with kopete
<dan_l> (assuming you're running natty)
<Tm_T> djh2400: no, as every app keeps their own settings, KDE doesn't have centralised "registry" like GNOME
<djh2400> Tm_T: I see.  I believe ~./kde/share/config/kwinrc may be one of the things I am looking for
<jozefk> dan_l: it looks strange on this version of kopete/kubuntu. yes this is 11.04 but gtalk doesn't seems to have all the options I saw few days ago on another distro
<dan_l> Jozefk:  Want to earn a few bonus points?  see if kopete-gcall is installed?
<djh2400> Tm_T: I know it sounds picky, but knowing it may help me figure things out: where would, say, the numlock-always-on setting be stored?  I set it in the GUI, but is it stored in a file somewhere, too?
<jozefk> can I see that in terminal?
<jozefk> I don't know how to use apt-get to search for packages
<dan_l> emmm----just go into kpackagkit
<dan_l> and search for it there.  It will show it to you as installed.  Or not.
<dan_l> (
<dan_l> (I'm linux stupid, so I don't have an elegant way of doing it)
<jozefk> it does not shows anything like kopete-gcall
<jozefk> but it does show some gtalk plugin for I don't know what :)
<dan_l> weird
<jozefk> that's why I never liked those GUI package managers :)
<_r1_> hi
<jozefk> they shows nothing :D
<jozefk> hi
<dan_l>      jozefk:  is it google-talkplugin?
<_r1_> I have some trouble in my mic configuration through phonon. Actually, it's like booster is absent (natty). Any doc/usefull help around?
<jozefk> no google-talkplugin also
<dan_l> interesting.
<jozefk> it must be some plugin you are right
<jozefk> I got it working now. I logged in but no option for calls
<dan_l> I will have to investigate
<dan_l> (inevitably this will take like 9years)
<dan_l> but whatever
<_r1_> is that preferable to deactivate pulseaudio?
<jozefk> I like pulseaudio
<_r1_> so you use phonon with pulseaudio then?
<_r1_> Cause I really want to understand if my micro issue is a bug or a misconfiguration
<jozefk> yes I have phonon and pulse
<djh2400> Tm_T: I have found what I was looking for.  I'm so excited to use KDE instead of having the pestillence that are Unity or gnome-panels.  Thank you very much for helping my transition come more easily!
<_r1_> jozefk: did you use a microphone?
<jozefk> not yet I just installed kubuntu first time :)
<_r1_> jozefk: ok...
<jozefk> actually I don't see I have pulse
<jozefk> might be I don't even have it
<_r1_> mmm
<jozefk> on live kubuntu it was there
<_r1_> I'll try to uninstall it
<jozefk> not I don't see it :(
<_r1_> 10)     kubuntu-desktop recommends pulseaudio
<_r1_> damned
<jozefk> I like pulse but I don't see it on my system now. I have sound that I know I have :)
<jozefk> that missing think in kopete is jingle
<jozefk> thing*
<jozefk> "Kopete was not build with jingle enabled in ubuntu. You have to build it yourself."
<jozefk> :P~~
<matthew_> Let's do the time warp again!
<Linkmaster> Hey guys
<mime1111> hello. i deleted ''wallpaperclock'', trough screenlet and plamoid, but i still see it running switching desktop effects, it runs 0.5 secs before config changes, any idea for purgeing it, thnx? i have like a double wallpaper
<georg> Guten Abend
<Unit193> Guten tag!
<georg> @Unit193 Kubuntu ist schon ne coole Sache. Ich suche noch eine Möglichkeit meine Nividia GT210 1 GB DDR2 voll auszunutzen.
<georg> Gibt es da nen Script oder developertools womit man es selbst erstellen kann?
<Unit193> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
 * Linkmaster wishes he knew German
 * Unit193 Also wishes the same
#kubuntu 2011-05-22
<Linkmaster> Oh, I thought you did xP
<Unit193> Not too much...
<Linkmaster> More then me then D:
<pastyhermit> How do I get rid of this annoying KDE Wallet thing?
<Linkmaster> You don't want to remove that
<pastyhermit> ime I try to connect to a wifi network
<Linkmaster> KWallet is a password manager that keeps passwords[such as your WPA2 password] in a tightly encrypted folder. That way nobody can see it
<Linkmaster> have you created the password for it yet? If so, whenever it comes up, type in the password you made for it, and then it'll automatically connect to your network for you. its quite nifty actually
<pastyhermit> Linkmaster: kind of stupid I dont want to keep typing in the password for the wifif
<pastyhermit> or the wallet.
<Linkmaster> you'd only need to do it on reboot
<Linkmaster> and once you create it, you never have to type in the password for the wifi
<lcb> pastyhermit: and you have the option to not asking again for password
 * Linkmaster actually didn't know about that, he thought it was for security purposes
<Linkmaster> :P
<pastyhermit> lcb: alright
<pastyhermit> thanks
<pastyhermit> It should probably default to not needlessly harrasing the user, I  presume the data is encrypted?
<Linkmaster> Yeah, its encrypted[like I said previously...]
 * lcb actually don't know a lot Linkmaster do, he thinks it is for security purposes
<lcb> :p
<Linkmaster> I'm still trying to figure out how to disable the ability for root functions to 'remember this authentication' I'm tired of unchecking the box. I want my computer to ask me every blasted time when something even remotely not root is trying to have root priviledges :P
 * Linkmaster is obviously paranoid about his system
<lcb> hehehe
<lcb> is JDownloader installed by default? I don't remember to install it
<Linkmaster> I dont think so? [what is it..?]
<lcb> just saw it on the menu
<lcb> download manager, mostly for file storage sites
<Linkmaster> which one?
<lcb> most of it
<Linkmaster> Its not on my system
<lcb> rapidshare, hotfile, mega.., upload, etc
<lcb> is under Internet on mine
<lcb> where it should be, btw.
<lcb> and now i clicked and is updating a lot of the engine
<Linkmaster> Hm..its not in the repos[or I don't have the right ppa activated]
<lcb> probably i installed and don't remember. there is no ppa as i recall, only from the site. but it is pretty comparable and well integrated on 11.04
<lcb> compatible, i mean
<Linkmaster> Hm, possibly. Not sure, don't even know what it does :P
<lcb> downloads files pretty fast without users intervention (+/-)
<Linkmaster> so similar to a download accelator?
<lcb> not really.. this one recognizes captcha, resumes downloadings and a lot of features more
<lcb> download accelerator resumes too, btw. if i'n not wrong
<Linkmaster> hm..seems like something I don't need :P
<lcb> in case you need http://jdownloader.org/ i'll get a bonus.
<lcb> j/k
<Linkmaster> wow :P
<pastyhermit> I do say this runs pretty well natively with my 8GB RAM :)
<lcb> root@ hm
<Linkmaster> You have 8gigs of RAM?
<pastyhermit> ing 2 4GBs and gotten 1 8GB to put along side my 2GB then I would have had 10GB.
<lcb> i do, on this machine
<pastyhermit> .. on my laptop...
 * Linkmaster grumbles
<pastyhermit> Lenovo Thinkpad T500
<pastyhermit> high res display
<Linkmaster> Those are practically Lenovo's only good invention :l
<pastyhermit> heir monitors are reallly nice
<Linkmaster> My monitor on mine is nice, but thats because the stock one broke and I had to buy a new one..
<pastyhermit> what kind
<Linkmaster> Lenovo S10e xl
<Linkmaster> I like only one thing about it
<lcb> i have problems on this ati hd 4570, 15.6 1366x768 when in dual monitor
<pastyhermit> you at work?
<Linkmaster> Nope, its my only computer
<pastyhermit> Linkmaster: student?
<Linkmaster> Yeah
<lcb> teacher
<lcb> he teaches ppl here :)
<pastyhermit> :)
<Linkmaster> I only like it because its a tank. They take a lot more beating then regular netbooks
<pastyhermit> the way of KDE
<Linkmaster> I'm an apprentice
<Linkmaster> I learn from the wise, and instruct the not-so-wise
<pastyhermit> can buy a sweet rig...
<lcb> with master degree
<pastyhermit> Im just new to KDE
<lcb> me2
<pastyhermit> last time I used it for any amount of time was version 2.x
<Linkmaster> You'll love it
<Linkmaster> You'll definitely love it then
<pastyhermit> I really dont like low res stuff I dont even know why computer companies bother...
<Linkmaster> Blind people?
<lcb> pastyhermit: i have it for about 2 or 3 weeks and already sleep with the laptop
<pastyhermit> lcb?
<lcb> sometimes i wakeup with the heat from the machine
<lcb> hehehe kidding
<lcb> Kubuntu is really great
<pastyhermit> lcb what are you talking about?
<lcb> Kubuntu
<lcb> 2 weeks using it and already abusing it
<pastyhermit> I see
<Linkmaster> Yeah, he can't help himself, so don't mind him
<lcb> lol
<lcb> 1 am already here. probably the cause
<gremset> How can see a list of startup daemons and programs? I need to disable some of them from auto starting at boot.
<Linkmaster> Oh, thats somewhere..just don't remember where at the second
<Linkmaster> found one place you can manage it:
<Linkmaster> 'system settings -> Startup and Shutdown[scroll to the bottom] -> any of the three tabs'
<lcb> or... on System Settings put in search box "startup" .. and scroll down
<Linkmaster> :l on a bigger screen it'll simply show up. My tiny screen is a different story
<lcb> Startup Applications on Ubuntu. here is a bit more advanced
 * Linkmaster wonders what would happen if he enabled both plasma-desktop and plasma-netbook at once
<lcb> Linkmaster: bot sides of your monitor will work
<lcb> both
<Linkmaster> awesome! :D
<Unit193> You would make a plasma collider
<Linkmaster> Not so awesome D:
<lcb> or an atomic implosion
<sourcemaker> how can I create an encrypted directory? cryptoluks?
<Linkmaster> Hmm...be a little warm afterwards
<sourcemaker> or with encfs - which is better?
 * Linkmaster has yet to try them
 * Unit193 just uses TrueCrypt
 * Linkmaster uses the default encryption that comes with Kubuntu installation CD's
<lcb> never encrypted anything. i'm all open (systemwise)
<sourcemaker> Linkmaster: yes... my system is whole encrypted with luks :-)
<Linkmaster> smart :D
<sourcemaker> but I would also like to encrypt a special directory containing banking informations...
<Linkmaster> whenever I forget to encrypt my drive, I sadly make a screwdriver part of my everday equipment
<Linkmaster> hmm..
<Linkmaster> either or?
<lcb> sourcemaker: http://goo.gl/B1e4N
<Linkmaster> OR, you could create a VM that has an encrypted drive :D thus, its enctryped inside another encryted hard drive
<lcb> and this one if anything goes wrong http://goo.gl/88dTS
<lcb> tried to search for 11.04 i don't see it. probably exists a better 'how to'
<lcb> sourcemaker: check this one before doing anything
<lcb> http://www.kubuntuguide.info/index.php/Natty#Create_an_encrypted_folder
<lcb> it points to that place  i gave you, anyway, but is good to take a look. search on the page for encrypt
<sourcemaker> thanks
<lcb> welcome
<mrafcho001> Does anyone know why Dragon Player will not play any video files? I think I may have removed something critical to the video playing abilities.   It only plays sound
<sirninja> Is there a good plasma widget that is similar to the windows 7 task bar?
<dan_l> so I've learned thhat there are litterally dozens of features of kopete
<dan_l> and it is far more awesome than I thought
<dan_l> however, I still can't do what I want to with it.
<dan_l> it's gotta be something obvious.
<Unit193> Maybe I should put that on my list of things to stop ignoring...
<dan_l> lol
 * Unit193 was a pidgin user, now finch/irssi
<Unit193> Now I just have to see if voice/video works...
<hyb> why my /dev/sound missing?
<tsimpson> hyb: I think you mean /dev/snd
<hyb> tsimpson: how to check it
<tsimpson> it's the ALSA interface to sound, so just try playing sound from something that's using ALSA for sound I guess
<hyb> tsimpson: in my os ,the /dev/snd is a folder,that all right?
<tsimpson> yes, it should have several "files" in it
<tsimpson> like seq, timer, controlC0 (maybe named slightly differently)
<kutija> hello
<hyb> tsimpson: can i make a voice in console with that
<debg> Hi , Anyone using Compiz+emerald with kde 4.6.3 ?
<tsimpson> hyb: if you have a .wav file (there may be some in /usr/share/sound), you can try playing them with the aplay command
<tsimpson> debg: emerald is no longer maintained, dead, and probably very buggy
<kutija> hey all! i'm on 11.04. Kubuntu. how can i remove those widgets and set up standard desktop look?
<hyb> tsimpson: the .ogg also can play?
<tsimpson> hyb: not with aplay, but with ogg123
<Fluttershy> kutija: as in, just a blank desktop?
<kutija> desktop like in 10
<hyb> tsimpson: what is the ogg123
<kutija> i can't find anything on this one :)
<Fluttershy> I don't remember the desktop being any different in 10.10
<Fluttershy> just a different wallpaper
<kutija> well.. i watching at like 10 widgets on screen and no menu
<tsimpson> hyb: it's a program in the vorbis-tools package
<hyb> tsimpson: how about the mplayer
<debg> tsimpson: I can use kde-windows-dekorator as well but compiz freezes whenever I open the add new widget window . Is there any fix for that ?
<tsimpson> hyb: sure, if you have that
<tsimpson> well, I wouldn't use compiz, so I can't help there
<kutija> Fluttershy: i have search and launch, page one and bunch of icons in tray. and ofc, bunch of widgets under that . no standard desktop with icons and menu.
<Fluttershy> oh
<Fluttershy> are you on a netbook
<hyb> tsimpson: i see a error messge before kdm ,how can i get it
<Fluttershy> because that's the netbook interface
<Fluttershy> (you can switch to the regular desktop)
<tsimpson> hyb: probably logged in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages
<kutija> Fluttershy: yea, just found it :D
<hyb> tsimpson: what is acahi.eth0
<tsimpson> no idea, but probably something to do with networking (eth0 is usually the ethernet wired network interface)
<bullgard4> What do the letters "SC" mean in "Kubuntu SC 4.6.2"?
<hyb> tsimpson: how to stop ipv6
<tsimpson> !ipv6 | hyb
<ubottu> hyb: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<tsimpson> bullgard4: it's KDE SC, and the SC stands for Software Compilation. it's part of a re-branding to show a separation from the community and the product(s)
<bullgard4> tsimpson: Ah! Thank you very much for your explanation.
<hyb> tsimpson: how to get some info when i exe .sh file in console
<tsimpson> what do you mean by "some info"?
<hyb> tsimpson: the some info record in log file, i want it show in console
<hyb> tsimpson: in fact ,i use a .sh file to login internet
<tsimpson> a .sh is just a list of commands that is executed sequentially, so you'd have to edit the file to make it print anything out
<hyb> tsimpson: yes. but i want to get some info from this.
<hyb> tsimpson: before 10.10,it is ok
<tsimpson> a script is abstract, unless it prints something, or one of the commands it runs prints something, it won't show anything
<tsimpson> so you'd just have to edit the file and make it print stuff
<hyb> tsimpson: dou you know how to add some bash cmd to get it?
<hyb> tsimpson: maybe stop 2s
<tsimpson> the way you output text in scripts is with the "echo" command
<tsimpson> if you want it to delay, put in "sleep 2" somewhere and it'll pause for 2 seconds
<hyb> tsimpson:  it can't work, i disappointed
<moji> hi all
<hyb> hi
<moji> when my kubuntu is loading  in loading my x it crash and stop loading when i go to tty and write
<moji> "sudo startx"
<moji> it make error
<moji> "XIO :fatal error 11(resources temporarily unavaliable)on X server ":0" after 7 requests(7known proccsseed)with 0events remainig"
<floown> hello
<floown> I have a sed question
<floown> I want to remove the http://www. from my urls with this command : sed -e "s/http\:\/\/www\.//g" "my file.txt" now how can I wrote the result in my file.txt ?
<tsimpson> use the -i flag of sed
<floown> ok, thx, instead the -e frag ?
<tsimpson> as well as the -e flag, if you want
<tsimpson> you can use more than one ;)
<floown> ok ^^
<moji> "XIO :fatal error 11(resources temporarily unavaliable)on X server ":0" after 7 requests(7known proccsseed)with 0events remainig"
<fadenfisch> hi
<fadenfisch> ???
<Linkmaster> hey
<FaTeieDeR> Народ! кто сталкивался с wine ?
<Graf_Westerholt> !ru | FaTeieDeR
<ubottu> FaTeieDeR: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<old_chap> hi, I have a constant problem with wlan with 11.04, establishing the wifi connection does not succeed
<old_chap> I didn't have any problems with 10.04
<old_chap> the only way to get connection work is to first boot to windows, disable and then enable wifi and then reboot to kubuntu
<old_chap> does anyone else problems with wifi with 11.04?
<Graf_Westerholt> !wifi | old_chap
<ubottu> old_chap: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> old_chap: there are a few people with problems
<valorie> but they haven't been specific enough to pin anything down
<valorie> you may have to 1. search the bugs
<valorie> or 2. install wicd
<valorie> make sure you uninstall networkmanager after downloading wicd, though
<valorie> they don't like being on the same machine for some reason
<floown> basesdir=~/'temporaire' && cd $basesdir      : it doesn't works ?
<pastyhermit> Anyone know what are the best programs to sync my ipod with my mac?
<pastyhermit> sorry with my kubuntu install
<valorie> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<valorie> pastyhermit: ^^^
<valorie> you can add and remove tracks with Amarok
<valorie> but not sync
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi, valorie.
<mime1111> hello. i deleted ''wallpaperclock'', trough screenlet and plamoid, but i still see it running switching desktop effects, it runs 0.5 secs before config changes, any idea for purgeing it, thnx? i have like a double wallpaper
<naftilos76> is KDE 4.6.3 compiled for Kubuntu?
<naftilos76> 11.04?
<naftilos76> got it!
<causticsand> good morning
<causticsand> I've searched the internet and my system settings because I think I remember seeing a setting that will allow me to have different programs opened on different virtual desktops
<causticsand> I just can't find it
<causticsand> what I mean is that I would like the panel to only show the programs on THAT desktop
<causticsand> When I switch to a different desktop, it would show the programs open on the other
<yofel> edit your task manager settings, there's a checkbox for that there
<causticsand> where is the task manager settings?
<causticsand> where are, I mean?
<mime1111> hello. i deleted ''wallpaperclock'', trough screenlet and plamoid, but i still see it running switching desktop effects, it runs 0.5 secs before config changes, any idea for purgeing it, thnx? i have like a double wallpaper
<sourcemaker> what is more secure for directory encryption... encfs or luks container?
<akis> hi all. i am new to 10.04. how can i hear mp3 files? is it possible to setup my winfaxmodem?
<mime1111> akis, type in konsole kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mime1111> for all codecs or better install VLC
<mime1111> if u dont use vlc, no prob, but will install codecs 4 all players
<mime1111> or that is what i think :P
<akis> ok. thanks.
<mime1111> np
<mime1111> cya
<akis> @mime, have u any idea if can i setup my winfaxmodem?
<causticsand> I found the KDE control module screen, but I can't find a checkbox for keeping window tabs open on separate desktops
<yofel> causticsand: sry, was busy. Right click on the panel where your tasks are shown -> task manager settings
<yofel> which release btw.?
<causticsand> it's mint 10
<causticsand> with KDe
<causticsand> E
<yofel> and what KDE version is that running?
<yofel> just open dolphin and check in help->about kde
<causticsand> i found it :)
<causticsand> 4.6.2
<causticsand> and it's working like I wanted...thank you!
<yofel> :)
<stephdg> is there any way to take a screenshot of the log-in screen?
<ArchangelSe7en> hm ..
<ArchangelSe7en> scrot ..
<melkor20> I have a problem with google-desktop, it is weird, It seems to work fine but I can't see preferences nor home page nor anything
<ArchangelSe7en> set the delay to 20 sec or somethin .. and then "change session"
<melkor20> it's like doesn't recognize any web browser
<stephdg> ArchangelSe7en: ok, that seems to be a good idea, i will try it :) thanks
<ArchangelSe7en> you're most welcome
<wn1zid> is google desktop good ?, what advantages does it have
<wn1zid> some how i don't trust google
<iXec> Anyone who can help me?
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iXec> well its not really about kubuntu but ubuntu alternqte installer im trying to encrypt my hard disk but it keeps saying failed at the select and install step.
<iXec> i have no idea how to fix it
<iXec> http://www.linuxlog.org/?p=19
<baijupattera> anybody here knows why the wireless not get connecting ,but it works well in ubuntu
<iXec> I guess not.
<greghaynes> I just recently updated my 11.04 kubuntu install and now whenever I login there are about 10 akonadi processes that consume 100%cpu and eventually enough ram to cause my box to OOM (on an 8gb RAM computer). Any ideas how to solve this?
<alket> Hi, what are new things in Kubuntu 11 for end users ?
<James147> alket: see http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release
<vbgunz> does anybody know how to label a luks volume?
<Graf_Westerholt> Bye.
<hyb> ttyN is more ,how to reduce ?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<hyb> tsimpson: hi
<hyb> tsimpson: ttyN is more ,how to reduce ?
<hyb> tsimpson: how to change the login-wave
<mime1111> hello. i deleted ''wallpaperclock'', trough screenlet and plamoid, but i still see it running switching desktop effects, it runs 0.5 secs before config changes, any idea for purgeing it, thnx? i have like a double wallpaper
<floown> hello
<floown> how can I find the folder in a path ? I know, the question is a little for newbies…
<Graf_Westerholt> !details | floown
<ubottu> floown: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<floown> Graf_Westerholt: sorry, I have found the solution, its -type d
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<falaise> hello evry body here
<floown> falaise: hi
<falaise> pls i need some help
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask | falaise
<ubottu> falaise: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mime1111> hi, when I try to install a plasmoid manually, I get Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-mime" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<mime1111> Error: "/tmp/kde-mime" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<mime1111> any help? thnx
<lisa_> having trouble with flash: libflashplayer.so is in all the plugins folders I can see in usr/lib/ but firefox and chrome still have no flash content. in firefox about:plugins doesnt show libflashplayer.so. Can anyone please help?
<Graf_Westerholt> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<matthie> hey everybody, i new witch the kubuntu stuff. Now i won't to install a USB storage disk that is conect to a belkin "F5D8235-4 v1000" router on kubuntu platform. can sombody give me a solution of point my in the deriction to find the solution?
<Peace-> matthie: ?
<matthie> hey peace i rewrite my quistion.
<mime1111> hi, when I try to install a plasmoid manually, I get Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-mime" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<mime1111> Error: "/tmp/kde-mime" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<mime1111> any help? thnx
<matthie> i have a usb storage disk. this disk is conect to a belkin router (type: F5D8235-4 v1000) on windows you install a programme and you can on the information on the disk. ik was not able to find simelar programme or tric to te same on kubuntu.
<Peace-> matthie: where are you from ?
<matthie> belgium, engelisch is not my natif tongeu
<Peace-> !belgium
<Peace-> !be
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Peace-> omg!
<matthie> yes BE , dutch part.
<mycroft_> if something says edit .cshrc and i use bash, does that just mean I should edit .bashrc?
<Peace-> matthie: #kubuntu-be
<Peace-> matthie: sorry #ubuntu-be
<matthie> Peace: i try that channel shut be easer for me.
<mime1111> hi, when I try to install a plasmoid manually, I get Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-mime" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<mime1111> Error: "/tmp/kde-mime" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<mime1111> any help? thnx
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> mime1111: have you another user , or you had ?
<mime1111> no
<mime1111> i accsses with sudo bash
<Peace-> mime1111: did you upgrade , changed partition ?
<mime1111> no
<Peace-> ok i will say you one thing
<mime1111> ok
<James147> mime1111: how are you installing it?
<Peace-> that means that another user has the property of /tmp/stuff
<mime1111> via konsole
<Peace-> so
<James147> mime1111: with what commands?
<DarthFrog> Did the error block the installation of the plasmoid?  If not, it's harmless.
<mime1111> plasmapkg -i 123291-solar-system.plasmoid
<mime1111> or
<Peace-> James147: 0 isn't root?
<James147> mime1111: dont run it as root
<James147> Peace-: yes
<mime1111> uncompressing it with the folder name
<mime1111> yes is root
<James147> mime1111: no, DO NOT run it as root
<Peace-> James147: xD
<bethany> hey I cant get flash to work on my browsers even though its been installed
<mime1111> yes, the installation works fine, but then a script msg appears and the exposed up
<bethany> its been like this since last patch
<mime1111> i can use some plasmoids; others not
<mime1111> i entered also in /home/mime/.kde/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids  and /home/mime/.kde/share/kde4/services
<Peace-> bethany: remove every flash stuff gnash or what ever then... download flash and put it here http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/22/plasma-desktopSU1705.jpg
<Peace-> bethany: btw you could reinstall it
<mime1111> how can get root acces to the cache files above? any help? in karma it is enabled
<Peace-> mime1111: reboot
<mime1111> i did it
<James147> mime1111: that cache isnot ment to be accesed by root... hence the error
<mime1111> is like the ''newer'' plasmoidfs dont work in jaunty jackalope 9.05
<Peace-> mime1111: kdesudo dolphin ==> go in the folder
<Peace-> right button
<Peace-> permission change permission
<mime1111> ok one sec
<James147> mime1111: DONT
<James147> Peace-: mime1111: you are not ment to change the premossions of the cache files... doing so will jsut break somehthing else
<mime1111> well, i just want to get the instead of 1000 is 0 off my comp
<mime1111> ok
<Peace-> James147: that should be erased rebooting
<Peace-> so..
<mime1111> ill try anyway peace's solution, it is not very dangerous
<James147> Peace-: ...should... and will jsut break things this session...
<Peace-> James147: well... iguess he has already broken somehting
<mime1111> no, frewsh installation
<mime1111> its more like python problem
 * Peace- ??????????
<James147> mime1111: its most likly a problem with how you installed themn
<Peace-> +1 James147
<mime1111> in ''download more...' option, also some work and others not, that is an ultimate solution as u can imagine, the ultimate one
<mime1111> ...
<James147> mime1111: what version of kubuntu and kde do you ahve?
<mime1111> 9.04 kde 4.2
<James147> mime1111: upgrade
<mime1111> did it
<James147> 4.2 was horrific
<mime1111> i cant switch to karmic
<James147> mime1111: then upgrade again.... and again... and again... until your on the latest
<mime1111> ok
<mime1111> thanks peace and john, ill try folder permissions, look a good one, later
<mime1111> cyaaaa
<mime1111> and thnx
<mime1111> i just love the solar system plasmoid :P
<bethany> Ok i have it downloaded now can someone remind me wich folder the program files are in?
<Peace-> bethany: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/22/plasma-desktopSU1705.jpg
<BluesKaj> bethany, downloadeded what ?
<BluesKaj> !wireshark
<BluesKaj> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.11-6+squeeze1build0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 715 kB, installed size 1812 kB
<bethany> Peace-: ty peace found it
<bethany> problem being there was no plugins folder just the extensions folder so i put it there (the flash file)
<thecaptain2000> hi, anybody can point out an howto on how to set up wireless using wpa by hands, without using network manager? I used to do it using /etc/network/interfaces, but my knowledge is obsolete and it does not seem to work anymore
<vbgunz> I have an esata disk with several encrypted partitions. If I explicitly mount /dev/mapper/name -> /dir , I gain access to the partition. If I boot up with the disk plugged in I gain access to it. *but* if I click on the partition in dolphin *errors* and it doesn't mount... what's up?
<Keshl> I'm not abosutely sure here, but this is just my best guess.
<Keshl> When you mount it via the shell, you're only mapping it into the system, not trying to actually *use* it.
<Keshl> So there's no error since all you're doing is saying it's there.
<Keshl> When Dolphin tries to do it, it mounts it properly, then tries to read the files. Obviously this fails since you haven't given it an encryption key.
<Glycan> Hello
<James147> ^^ more likly is taht udev cannot handel mounting encrpyted drives... vbgunz, have you tried adding an entry for it to /etc/fstab  ?
<Glycan> How to you connect to internet when you install?
<Glycan> For wireless, that is.
<vbgunz> Keshl: the password dialog comes up. the error is An error occurred while accessing '596.2 GiB Encrypted Container', the system responded: org.freedesktop.UDisks.Error.Busy: One or more block devices are holding /dev/sdc6
<Keshl> Glycan: If you're wired, just plug a cable in. Wireless, it depends on your setup. Does your router need a password?
<Glycan> Yes
<Keshl> Glycan: Does it use WEP or WPA?
<Glycan> WEO
<Glycan> WEP
<James147> Glycan: same way after installation ^^ (best to boot the full version for it... you can install from the live desktop)
<vbgunz> It's not busy or at least it shouldn't be. It's not mounted and when I go to mount it explicitly, it mounts without an issue and I can then browse it in dolphin
<Keshl> vbgunz: Talk to James147, he knows more than me ^w^'
<Glycan> Huh?
<Glycan> I mean, during install, it says for best results ensure internet
<Keshl> Glycan: Oh. Connect a wire.
<Glycan> Oh dear.
<Glycan> How troublesome.
<Keshl> Glycan: You don't *need* it during the installation anyway.
<Glycan> No?
<Glycan> Okay, good.
<Keshl> Glycan: The only time I'd worry is if you're on an SSD and absoutely paranoid about doing as few writes as possible.
<James147> Glycan: it dosnt matter much... mostly its needed for installing extra packages and updateing... both can beb done after
<Glycan> Crap.
<Glycan> Okay
<Glycan> Thnaks
<Glycan> You people are much more responsive that the guys over at #ubuntu
<Keshl> Glycan: It's the time of day, usually #ubuntu's more responsive ^w^'
<Glycan> Ubuntu is more crowded
<James147> Glycan: ig you do want to connect click the "try" button to boot a full desktop, connect then click the installer
<Glycan> Nah, it's ok
<Glycan> Guilded/Manual?
<Glycan> Wich one is fro a serparate partition?
<James147> Glycan: manual give you greatest contol over the partitioning
<BluesKaj> thecaptain2000, ethernet?
<vbgunz> I did add entries to fstab. If I boot up into Kubuntu with the external disk on, everything mounts. If I boot up with the disk off, I got to go through 5 prompts to skip or manually fix the disk. I tried nofail as an fstab option but that doesn't work the way I think it should. anyhow, dolphin I am convinced doesn't know how to handle luks encrypted partitions :/
<vbgunz> I guess, I'd just like to confirm if for a fact, dolphin does not handle luks (so I know this isn't a bug). I've google my butt off on this one and am really stumped. I don't know if this is a bug or if dolphin is just limited here
<James147> vbgunz: if you add noauto and users to fstab it should not mount them during boot and let users beable to mount them
<vbgunz> James147: even root can't mount through dolphin
<vbgunz> I should have said that, sorry
<James147> vbgunz: probally a bug in dolphin.. or mroe likly udisk
<BluesKaj> thecaptain2000, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<James147> vbgunz: because dolphin uses udisk to my knowldge.. if mount works then noauto and users should allow normal users to mount the drives after boot
<vbgunz> James147: I am gonna try that then. if I make that change to fstab now, do I have to reboot to try the change out?
<James147> vbgunz: no, just unount and try remounting as you would
<vbgunz> James147: this is what my options look like on these partitions users,noauto,noatime,defaults,errors=remount-ro      0       2
<Glycan> ext4, right?
<Glycan> Kubuntu seems oddly slow
<Peace-> Glycan: ?
<Peace-> Glycan: disable akonadi
<Peace-> Glycan: disable semantic desktop
<James147> Peace-: no need to disable aknoadi ^^ just the indexer
<Peace-> i do this
<Peace-> James147: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/03/24/configure-kubuntu-for-everyone/
<Peace-> no issues here
<vbgunz> I'm gonna try rebooting brb
<Glycan> How?
<Peace-> Glycan: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/03/24/configure-kubuntu-for-everyone/
<Peace-> Glycan: there are gif photos
<Glycan> Kubuntu feals overly shiny
<Glycan> I don't trust it.,
<Glycan> And no wobbely windows!
<Glycan> Dear, dear.
<vbgunz> yeah, root and myself can't mount encrypted partitions through dolphin's places. I can mount using mount but dolphin doesn't do it or doesn't know how. I just don't know if this is a limited feature or if it's an official bug of some sort
<Glycan> Oh, god.
<Glycan> This is horrid.
<vbgunz> Glycan: whats the matter?
<Glycan> Kubuntu is all wrong.
<Peace-> Glycan: i guess you have some driver issues.
<Peace-> kubuntu works fine here
<Glycan> No, not in that sense.
<Peace-> .
<vbgunz> in a trollish sense?
<Glycan> It too shiny, the layout is all wrong, the windows don't wobble...
<Glycan> It's
<yofel> erm, you can enable wobbly windows in the desktop effects
<Glycan> I heard in some place someone got banned for irelivent spam.
<yofel> and how is the layout wrong?
<Glycan> The close window it on the right!
<Glycan> Whoever heeard of  such maddnes!
<Peace-> Glycan: here it's pretty fantastic http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/22/plasma-desktopvd1705.jpg
<Peace-> .
<yofel> blame ubuntu for putting it on the left
<James147> Glycan: the layout is as wrong as you make it ^^ kde is flexable enough that you can make it look like what you wnat
<Glycan> It should beb on the top!
<yofel> you can put the panel on the top (I have it there)
<yofel> and as James147 said, you can reorder the window button as you like
<yofel> we're NOT going to change the default location though unless the KDE devs change it
<Glycan> And 'passphrase'? Who the hell still uses passphrase?
<Glycan> It's password, damit!
<Peace-> omg
<vbgunz> couldn't you change the entire button order, add/remove buttons to the window titlebar?
<Peace-> kid
<yofel> vbgunz: yes, you can
<Peace-> yofel: there are javascript too
<Peace-> for panels
<vbgunz> yofel: I've added buttons but never really tried removing and reording the min/restore/max/close area
<yofel> ah, didn't know about those
<Peace-> yofel: like thsi http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/gnome-defaltt-panel-kde.gif
<Peace-> for example
<Peace-> or the mac one
<yofel> heh, I tried the ubuntu layout for a while. Usable, but not worth the trouble IMHO
<Peace-> Glycan: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/04/17/kde-configure-panels-in-gnome-way-configure-kde-desktop-for-each-user/
<yofel> interesting one
 * James147 prefers the unity layout :p though he cannot stand unity
<Peace-> James147: mac one it's similar
<Peace-> James147: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/05/08/kde-kubuntu-mac-style/ there is the javascript
<James147> Peace-: hate the mac one
<Peace-> i am sure it's easy
<Peace-> LOl unity?
<James147> Peace-: mostly the panel on the side... saves more psace then top or bottom panels.. espically with widescreens
<yofel> true
<Peace-> James147: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/22/plasma-desktopZx1705.jpg ?
<Peace-> somethign like that?
<James147> Peace-: without the top bar
<James147> no need for two :)
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> ah ok
<James147> Peace-: and I cannot use global menu bars
<Peace-> James147: you don't like?
<Peace-> it
<James147> dont mind it as an idea... it just dosnt work with my set up (focus follow mouse)
<Peace-> ah ok
<Peace-> yea i don't like it too
<Peace-> but i am using beasue i am lazy
<Peace-> xD
<James147> focuse follow mouse is far more useful then a global menu bar... and there is no way they can work togeather
<M__> hi
<James147> Hello  M__
<DarthFrog> Peace-: Wow, that KDE desktop at http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/22/plasma-desktopZx1705.jpg is stunning.
<Peace-> DarthFrog: you can find how to get it on my blog
<Peace-> it's easy..
<Peace-> DarthFrog: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/
<DarthFrog> Thanks but I rarely see my desktop. :-)  It's almost always covered by windows.
<Peace-> no problem
<sourcemaker> does kwallet use AES encryption?
<lcb> Good UTC everyone
<gomiboy> Oh god, it's 1306090654 seconds since 1/1/1970, i'm late! :D
<lcb> hurry up gomiboy :p
<lcb> Anyone (2, 3 or +) able to use Thunderbird with Mail Notification on Message Indicator? If so, which approach applied?
<lcb> on Kubuntu! of course...
<lcb> I'll give a candy to a workable solution.
<akis> hi, i am running quassel. does any know in which directory stores this program its seting and logs?
<yofel> ~/.config/quassel-irc.org
<yofel> the logs are in the sqlite database
<Glycan> .part
<akis> ok. thnaks. is it any way to change the directory to a selected one like temp for example?
<James147> akis: dont think so, but you can symlink it to another location if you need it
<akis> where can i find sqlite database?
<akis> what u mean with "symlink"?
<James147> akis:symbolic link... (in windows terms a shortcut"
<akis> ok, i c.
<floown> find $reports/*~ -exec rm -i {} \;     <-------- is this command ok ? :|
<vezeena> I'm having a problem with my sound, but no idea what is wrong. it was working a few days ago and now does not. Any ideas what is wrong?
<jay> hi
<jay_> Hello
<jay_> anyone here
<vezeena> hey
<jay_> Veneeza message me back
<jay_> Hello
<jay_> anyone here
<yohanko0> hello
<yofel> jay_: pong
<vezeena> I'm having a problem with my sound, but no idea what is wrong. it was working a few days ago and now does not. Any ideas what is wrong?
<jay> Hello
<jay> anyone here
<J124> Hello
<J124> anyone here
<J124> hello??
<J124> ???
<J124> IS anyone here?
<James147> J124: yes
<James147> J124: most only respond to questions however
<J124> James reply to my pm
<James147> !pm | J124
<ubottu> J124: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<J124> ok
<J124> James may I pm you
<James147> not without good reason
<J124> well I need help with a probelm
<J124> for my buisness
<James147> then reread ubottu message
<J124> i did
<J124> so can you help?
<James147> I dont know since you havnt asked a question
<J124> oh
<J124> well its a private matter
<J124> and i dont wish to discuss it here
<J124> in the main
<J124> only in private
<James147> ...
<Unit193> ...
<J124> well
<J124> come on
<J124> you wouldnt want a personal probelm to be unvielied
<Unit193> J124: http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<James147> J124: Havnt yet seen a personal question appropate for this channel ^^ ... just give the technical details
<J124> well
<J124> I need to edit a persons face with Photoshop
<James147> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<szal> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<James147> J124: if you have any issues other then getting it running you may want to read some tutorials
<szal> J124: no unsolicited private messages please
<J124> ok
<J124> anyone here
<James147> J124: lots ^^ but people dont tend to respond unless you ask a question
<James147> J124: if you have a problem running photoshop or an alternitive then ask, if its a problem using it then this isnt the channel to ask
<J124> oh
<J124> well I have to edit a persons face
<J124> but I am not sure what to do
<J124> I have to make it better looking
<J124> and more porportional
<FloodBotK1> J124: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<J124> May I show you guys the pic?
<James147> J124: then this isnt the channel to ask... you need to go read some tutorials and practus allot... muniplating immages isnt as simple as it seems
<J124> I know what to do
<J124> but not sure what to do to the face
<szal> anyhoo, not exactly a *buntu problem, especially since you're using PS, which isn't even a Linux application
<kubu2> why doesn't dolphin refresh the folder contents when re-opened? is this a bug?
<James147> kubu2: local or remote folders?
<kubu2> links to a partition
<kubu2> they still remain invalid after mounting
<James147> hmm, what version of kde?
<kubu2> 4.6.3.
<James147> kubu2: mounting manually? or with dolphin/the device notifier?
<kubu2> James147: mounted manually thru dolphin
 * James147 means using the mount command when he said manually
<kubu2> mounted by clicking on teh places pane
<kubu2> *the
<James147> kubu2: and what exatly happen when you do?
<kubu2> James147: what do you mean?
<James147> kubu2: what happens when you click the icon for the device in places and what did you expect to happen
<kubu2> James147: I'd expect those invalid links to become valid once I mounted them(clicked places)
<KM124> Hello
<KM124> anyone here?
<jcgs> yeah me again
<KM124> lol
<KM124> hi jcgs
<jcgs> hi lol
<kubu2> James147: are you still there?
<James147> yes
<kubu2> have you confirmed? or just me?
<James147> kubu2: not entirly sure what you are seeing...
<James147> kubu2: Here when you click on a unmounted p[artition in dolphin it mounts it and takes you to the mount location
<kubu2> James147: create a link to a partition in your home folder. unmount partiton. close dolphin and then open home folder
<kubu2> you see thast they are invalid. now click the partition and you see they are still invalid
<kubu2> even thouhg it's already valid
<James147> kubu2: clicking on them again just takes me to the folder as expected
<kubu2> James147: open you home folder and see the links
<James147> kubu2: no links in the home folder
<kubu2> James147: I said create one
<James147> kubu2: o symlinks? that wont work
<kubu2> James147: why not?
<James147> kubu2: syslink points to a location... it dosnt know about partitions... if you remove the location then it becomes an invalid link
<szal> kubu2: why aren't you mounting the disks in question through /etc/fstab?
<jay> Hello
<jay> anyone here
<James147> kubu2: but if you need to creat a link to a drive then why unmount the drive?
<szal> jay: wrong question
<jay> oh
<jay> ...
<kubu2> szal: i ONLY MOUNT IT WHEN i NEEDED IT
<kubu2> sorry
<James147> kubu2: why?
<kubu2> I only mount it whne needed
<James147> kubu2: removable?
<szal> why that, that is the question
<kubu2> what's wrong with mounting as needed? easy with dolphin 1-click
<szal> what's wrong w/ having them mounted at boot time?  no click needed ;)
<kubu2> but that's not the issue.  the issuse is why doesn't dolphin refresh when you open a folder
<James147> kubu2: well ^^ for one you cannot create symlinks
<kubu2> James147: why not?
<James147> kubu2: syslink points to a location... it dosnt know about partitions... if you remove the location then it becomes an invalid link
<James147> ^^ there is no way a symlink knows it poitns to a folder on a device or how to mount that folder
<kubu2> James147: this is a link to a partition/folder
<szal> James147: seems you don't understand the concept of mounting partitions in Linux ;)
<James147> if you want to use crossfilesystem symlinks then make sure the partition is always mounted... if you dont want to do that then dont create or expect crossfilesystem symlinks to work
<szal> James147: I had that concept working well for quite a while, though mounted through fstab
<kubu2> mine is working quite well except that I ave to manually F5 to reload to make them valid.
<kubu2> I'd expect a file manager to refresh automatically the folder contents when opened
<James147> kubu2: how are you creating these links?
<kubu2> James147: you can always create links whether they are valid or not
<James147> kubu2: create new > link to location... behaves as expected... takes you to the location and errors if its not mounted
<James147> kubu2: create new > link to hdd  also does wahts expected and errors with unable to find entry in /etc/fstab if its unmounted
<kubu2> James147: forget it
<Guest50133> Hello
<Guest50133> anyone here?
<kubu2> everyone
<szal> Guest50133: wrong question
<jcgs> why do you ask?
<jcgs> Guest50133: why do you ask?
#kubuntu 2012-05-14
<xixor> yo, is there a way to tell the date that I installed kubuntu?  when did this system first boot, etc?
<xixor> I can get a rough idea from /var/log
<ray40> My system is not shutting down because it says that debugfs is busy. Has anyone seen this problem before?
<rahmspinat> hi someone here?
<rahmspinat> hi someone here?
<Daskreech> spinatrahm: yes?
<spinatrahm> is : a whisper or not?
<spinatrahm> i need some help with the soundsystem please
<Daskreech> spinatrahm: Not a whisper
<Daskreech>  I jsut highlighted your name :)
<Daskreech> what do you need?
<spinatrahm> I messed around with alsamixer and alsactl store and now the sound is messed up how can i completely reset the kubuntu sound settings?
<spinatrahm> (Thats just the result of an attempted solution for anoterh problem.)
<Daskreech> what dows messed up mean?
<Daskreech>  and what's the other problem?
<spinatrahm> Its like the samplerate is not fitting although i did not change it. It skips about a half second and plays the other one?
<Daskreech> using alsaplay?
<spinatrahm> And: when doing aplay -L it shows "
<spinatrahm> pcm.pulse {
<spinatrahm>     type pulse
<spinatrahm> }
<spinatrahm> ctl.pulse {
<spinatrahm>     type pulse
<FloodBotK1> spinatrahm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> spinatrahm: pastebin
<spinatrahm> i wanted to paste a one liner but i think it pasted the X selection
<Daskreech> Seems like it :)
<Daskreech> Most decent GUI IRC clients would warn you before that was pasted
<spinatrahm> And: when doing aplay -L it says No Protocol specified and xcb_connection_has_error() returned true
<spinatrahm> (I use Konversation and it warned me, but I clicked paste assuming it was the one liner...)
<Daskreech> ^_^
<Daskreech> Edit is a safe click in that case.
<Daskreech> if it is the one liner with an extra return char take it out if it's not well then it's not
<spinatrahm> I will definitely do that next time
<Daskreech> Pulse audio I guess?
<spinatrahm> yes
<spinatrahm> ok normal sound works again, phew. now the other thing
<Daskreech> which was the other thing?
<spinatrahm> I want to setup surround sound, but its dead complicated.
<spinatrahm> My device (Realtek ALC889 with snd_hda_intel) is correctly recognized and analogue 5.1 does work when chosen in Phonon. BUT..
<spinatrahm> I want to have it over digital out.
<spinatrahm> And there is only a digi stereo device listed.
<spinatrahm> Back in Windows it was the same but an option to encode a up to 7.1 stream in the stereo and have it working.
<spinatrahm> How can I do that in ubu?
<spinatrahm> Btw: why am I banned by default in the *buntu-de channels? Its the first time here.
<Daskreech> spinatrahm: Hmm
<Daskreech> Not sure
<Daskreech>  /j ubuntu-de
<Daskreech> Whhere does it put you when you join them?
<spinatrahm> Daskreech: nowhere, server says im banned. When tyrying the offtopic chans i get put to overflow suffixed channel
<Daskreech> spinatrahm: you can jump into #ubuntu-ops and ask I think
<Daskreech> spinatrahm: I'm not seeing a lot of help for the 5.1 issue. you could ask in #alsa
<spinatrahm> thx then, gonna ask there.
<Daskreech> spinatrahm: is that at #alsa or #ubuntu-ops ?
<spinatrahm> both for their specific purpose
<Daskreech> Ok
<Daskreech> Hope you get through
<spinatrahm> Daskreech: I might have seriously found a thread with the exact thing I want in the Fedora board.
<spinatrahm> If I get this right I will SO sign up in every linux-sound related wiki and add it.
<Daskreech> spinatrahm: ha ha nice what does it say? Driver?
<spinatrahm> Daskreech: no it needs lots of configfile tweaking
<spinatrahm> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=231259
<Daskreech> hmm that's interesting so the driver alreadsy supports it?
<spinatrahm> yes but there is no default way of handling implemented
<Daskreech> that kinda sucks
<spinatrahm> was messing around and got something that sounds good, partially
<spinatrahm> i made a alsa pcm with a52 encode plugin, pulseaudio picks it up automatically, several digi 5.1 are choosable in phonon and music gets perfectly upmixed with even awesome subwoofer channel
<spinatrahm> i used vlc to test
<Daskreech> cool
<rahmspinat> Daskreech: well its still not fully working, actual movies with AC3 tracks wont get a passthrough. And it deactivates my headphones
<Daskreech> Boo
 * genii-around startles and spills hot coffee all over Daskreech
 * Daskreech is glad he bought this anti-coffee lap
<Daskreech> is genii-around ?
<genii-around> Daskreech: Heh
 * Resistance picks up Daskreech, moves Daskreech to the right by twelve inches, then continues on his merry way in the straight path he was on when he encountered Daskreech
 * frogonwheels _so_ wants to say 'Resistance is Useless', but has no basis for the assertion ;)
<Daskreech> Resistance: Isn't that counter to the intention of your name?
<Resistance> Daskreech:  not in this case, you were in my internet pathways, like you are once again
 * rahmspinat had the same idea as frogonwheels
 * Resistance moves Daskreech out of the way again
<Daskreech> That's not so must resistance as lag
<Resistance> Daskreech:  give me a break, i've been driving for four hours >.>
<rahmspinat> its 6 in the morning, i think i should go to sleep
<Daskreech> Good night
<Daskreech> Resistance: Granted
<Daskreech> Is that resisting evil?
<Daskreech> how are you genii-around ?
<genii-around> Daskreech: Tired, doing construction/plumbing/electrical today at work
<Daskreech> genii-around: disaster or routine?
<genii-around> small project
<aragorn> help here
<aragorn> just install kubuntu
<aragorn> how to show somthing like /exec -o on quasel??
<aragorn> and one more thing, is that possible to make an "unread" filter on akregator??
<Daskreech> aragorn: WHAT'S EXEC -O ?
<Daskreech> whoops
<Daskreech> you mean do system commands?
<aragorn> yep
<aragorn> i use xchat before
<aragorn> and i use /exec -o inxi on it
<aragorn> but i cant set /inxi without -o
<aragorn> here on quaseel
<aragorn> Graphics:  Card Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310] X.Org 1.11.3 Res: 1366x768@60.0hz
<aragorn>            GLX Renderer Gallium 0.4 on AMD PALM GLX Version 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 8.0.2) Direct Rendering No
<aragorn> thats the result of /inxi -Gx
<aragorn> on xchat, if i type /exec inxi -Gx, the result will only shown on my xchat
<aragorn> but with quassel, it always posted.. how to change it??
<almoxarife> aragorn, run it in terminal
<Daskreech> aragorn: you want to run a command and see it on your screen but not in the channel?
<aragorn> almoxarife: emmm..is there any chance to run it on quassel ?
<aragorn> Daskreech: yep
<aragorn> so i can check the result before -o it
<aragorn> to see if the result is more then 3 lines or not
<almoxarife> aragorn, sure, create a dummy channel, send yourself results in it, question is why?
<aragorn> almoxarife: so i can check the result before -o it
<almoxarife> aragorn, and terminal does not work because? nevermind, this sounds too much like re-inventing the wheel
<aragorn> almoxarife: ah..
<aragorn> ok i get the point
<aragorn> thanks
<aragorn> :D
<aragorn> so next question then
<aragorn> and one more thing, is that possible to make an "unread" filter on akregator??
<aragorn> like unread folder on liferea
<almoxarife> akregator already has 'unread' filter
<aragorn> almoxarife: but i cant click an article, then make it disapear so i can see another "unread" easier
<aragorn> wait.. i'll look again on its preferences
<aragorn> if i set the status @ unread, it will show the unread articles, but it wont auto-refresh
<aragorn> so the "read" one still there until i refresh it
<almoxarife> aragorn, set auto-refresh to some value, use the 'status option (unread)' is an option
<aragorn> still cant find that option..
<aragorn> where is it almoxarife??
<almoxarife> 'status' top right, next to search block
<aragorn> almoxarife: yea, i can set that to unread.. but if i read an article, it wont dissapear
<safridzal> i want a theme which not blue, any suggestion ??
<Wizard> Install kdeartwrok, select different color scheme and Oxygen for Plasma.
<Wizard> Voilá.
<TequilaMex> hi
<TequilaMex> i need to restore the default gtk/2 script on kubuntu
<TequilaMex> anybody online now?
 * Wizard .
<Wizard> Kubuntu sets .gtkrc-2.0-kde4. You can remove it.
<TequilaMex> i wish to restore it as default
<Wizard> Or better, you can use System settings to set desired behaviour.
<TequilaMex> wich is the complete path?
<Wizard> ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4
<TequilaMex> i deleted default settings by mistake
<Wizard> You can manually set theme, then. Go to System settings → Application look → GTK
<TequilaMex> well, that one is the path, but the script? where is it?
<Wizard> Select Oxygen-gtk from the list, voilá/
<Wizard> Script?
<Magik> ребят
<Wizard> nu?
<Magik> как у волка поддержкеу куе отключить ?
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Wizard> TequilaMex, Script?
<Wizard> You mean font? Or what?
<TequilaMex> http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/9312/wcid1.jpg
<Wizard> Ah, this. I have no idea what does it do.
<TequilaMex> i mean the script file set by default to load default gtk2 engine
<Wizard> Hmm. I have Kubuntu lucid here and such settings doesn't exist.
<Wizard> This script probably relies on seetings chosen in Application Look section.
<Wizard> Have you tried doing what I've written?
<TequilaMex> yes, but it doesn't appear into starting script section
<TequilaMex> i mean the gtk2-engine script on kubuntu precise default
<TequilaMex> as it was the 1st installation
<TequilaMex> ... of kubuntu
<Wizard> Magik, что такое "поддержкеу куе"? :D
<TequilaMex> http://i.imgur.com/N78ef.png
<TequilaMex> "pre-kde startup script"
<sony> Hola
<TequilaMex> http://linuxlibrary.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/kde-autostart-1.jpg
<Wizard> Hi sony.
<Wizard> TequilaMex, I have no idea what to do.
<TequilaMex> i don't want to delete the ".kde" dir
<TequilaMex> :p
<TequilaMex> anybody knows wich is the startup settings file?
<TequilaMex> anybody knows wich is the startup settings file?
<TequilaMex> http://linuxlibrary.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/kde-autostart-1.jpg
<TequilaMex> on kubuntu precise
<TequilaMex> could it be /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/gtk2-default-theme.rc.sh ?
<teodi> I'm sure you get this a lot, but here it goes.. how do I upgrade to 12.04? do-release-upgrade says it didn't find anything.. I'm currently on 11.10
<genii-around> teodi: check to see if /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades says normal or lts or never. Should probably be "normal"
<Wizard> teodi, or run do-release-upgrade -d ;)
<genii-around> Shouldn't be a development version now that it's in official release though
<Wizard> http://wklej.org/id/752463/
<Wizard> Dunno, works OK on my Lucid.
<Wizard> Without -d it does nothing: http://wklej.org/id/752464/
<genii-around> Wizard: Probably don't have "lts" as default in your /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades then
<Wizard> Prompt=lts
<genii-around> Weird
<teodi> prompt=lts
<teodi> but 12.04 is lts, so changing it to normal shouldn't make any difference... no?
<safridzal> Wizard: my kubuntu wasnt blue anymore.. thanks..
<Wizard> safridzal, You're welcome :)
<genii-around> teodi: It might, since lts is usually for lts->lts and normal just brings you to the next one whatever that is
<Wizard> safridzal, you can also install kde-style-skulpture, It's a really nice theme, which pulls in additional color schemes :)
<teodi> genii-around: works like a charm
<teodi> thanks to you all! :)
<Wizard> What does gnomefreak do on Kubuntu channel? :>
<safridzal> but i got another problem, after i install fglrx-updates, i cant edit desktop themes anymore
<safridzal> it says: canot load library /usr/kde4/kcm_destoptheme.so bla blabla libGL.so1 cannot open shared object
<Wizard> safridzal, :(
<safridzal> what??
<safridzal> you dont know then ?
<safridzal> i still googling about it :D
<Wizard> If fglrx-updates comes from default repository, it is a bug.
<Wizard> Did you install it from repo?
<safridzal> it is from default repo
<Wizard> If so, check launchpad.net for bugs.
<safridzal> Graphics:  Card: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310] bus-ID 00:01.0
<safridzal>            X.Org 1.11.3 drivers ati,fglrx (unloaded: vesa,fbdev,radeon) Resolution 1366x768@60.0hz
<safridzal>            GLX Renderer N/A GLX Version N/A Direct Rendering N/A
<safridzal> nah
<safridzal> wait
<safridzal> it should show glx rendere
<safridzal> r
<safridzal> i think i know the problem
<safridzal> brb
<Mirrakor> Hi there I wanted to start an application, but it requires libQtMultimedia.so.4 is there any package that contains it or do I have to modify the source to run it?
<Mirrakor> (libqt4-multimedia doesn't exist anymore)
<Wizard> Quassel isn't comfortable at all, claropuzz.
<Wizard> On precise?
<Wizard> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=qtmultimedia&mode=filename&suite=precise&arch=any
<Mirrakor> 11.10
<Wizard> As far as I remember this API changed in Qt 4.7.
<Mirrakor> Quite likely, yes
<Mirrakor> so I'll adapt the source to qtmultimediakit and hope that's all it takes :D
<Wizard> Mirrakor, as far as I remember it isn't really hard, I did that once when porting from Linux to Symbian ;)
<Wizard> You are the developer of this app?
<Wizard> If so (or if you gonna change the sources), #qt is a better place to ask.
<Wizard> I'm not good in Qt :(
<Wizard> At least not as good as I would want to be.
<safridzal> Wizard:
<safridzal> Graphics:  Card: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310] bus-ID 00:01.0
<safridzal>            X.Org 1.11.3 drivers ati,fglrx (unloaded: vesa,fbdev,radeon) Resolution 1366x768@60.0hz
<safridzal>            GLX Renderer AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics GLX Version 4.2.11627 - CPC Direct Rendering Yes
<Wizard> Don't paste on channel.
<safridzal> and now i get my theme working
<Wizard> Good.
<safridzal> im using /exec
<Wizard> LOL.
<safridzal> oh, i cant use it here then?? i thought if the result not more than 3 lines i can paste it here..
<safridzal> reading the guidelines
<safridzal> sorry..
<Mirrakor> Wizard: No I just want to use that app :D
<vexaxv> hey guys
<Mirrakor> safridzal: something like /exec cat /proc/bar | wegetpaste would probably work
<vexaxv> does anyone know why i cant download like any wallpapers or themes or login screens from the menu where it says "get new" under login screen settings > themes
<Mirrakor> hey vexaxv
<vexaxv> :)
<Mirrakor> vexaxv: Gnome, Unity or KDE?
<Mirrakor> ah, kubuntu channel :D
<vexaxv> wellll..
<vexaxv> kubuntu lol
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Mirrakor, what app is that?
<Wizard> Maybe patches are cruising the Internets already?
<noaXess> hey all
<vexaxv> oh and another thing whenever i do get to download new themes not manually but via the theme lookup menu (if you know what im talking about the whole "get more or get new")
<vexaxv> i cant uninstall alot of times
<Mirrakor> hm, it works for me vexaxv :/ Does the terminal print anything?
<noaXess> does anybody also have mor cpu usage if a second monitor is plugged in and the desktop is in twinview? nvidia graficcard.. on a asus notebook
<vexaxv> how would i go about making the terminal print out why i cant download the logins creen theme lol
<Mirrakor> Wizard: It's some Esperanto application
<vexaxv> i just hate the Ariya theme
<Wizard> vexaxv, apt-get install kdeartwork
<vexaxv> Wizard, whats all do i get with that pkg?
<Wizard> Icons, wallpapers and some plasma themes, iirc.
<Wizard> Maybe you'll find something suitable then.
<vexaxv> k thanks but does anyone know why i still cant download much?
<Wizard> Sorry, I have no time for debugging your problem now :(
<Wizard> Maybe somebody else will have time.
<vexaxv> lol well thanks for the help
<Wizard> Work :(
<gnomefreak> Wizard: im an op and i use kubuntu as well as gnome xfce e17
<Wizard> gnomefreak, That was a joke.
<gnomefreak> Wizard: :)
 * gnomefreak cant find what im looking for 
<Wizard> Personally I stopped KDE vs Gnome war when KDE 2 was released, when everybody was like: gimme my kfm back!
<gnomefreak> be back in a minte smoke time and think
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> gnomefreak, I quit :D
 * gnomefreak dont want to quit yet,it helps me think
<gnomefreak> but today it is failing me badly
<gnomefreak> ok breakfast run for wife and i and maybe hopfully ill get an epiphany (oh how i doubt it)
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<userprecise> how do i keep system monitor tray icon expanded all the time on kubuntu desktop
<userprecise> no one?
<userprecise> IdleOne
<userprecise> khaya
<Wizard> userprecise, CRight click on tray icon arrow, select Settings → Atomatic hiding, deselect system monitor.
<Wizard> I mean set it to "allways visible"
<userprecise> Wizard: i can do this for panel in its settings not for system monitor. what i meant was i want it to be expanded. it is visible right now as an icon but i need to click on it everytime i want to see cpu load
<Wizard> Ah, you meant system monitor plasmoid, right?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<userprecise> Wizard: what's a plasmoid. i meant the tray icon expanded  on right corner in panel
<Wizard> Could you show mw a screenshot?
<Wizard> s/mw/me
<Wizard> userprecise, This is a plasmoid.
<Wizard> You can move it to desktop. You won't have to click it anymore.
<Wizard> And if you want to have a panel plugin, systemloadplugin suits this purpose better.
<userprecise> cant i have it in panel itself and expanded
<Wizard> userprecise, I'm not sure if it is possible.
<userprecise> Wizard: can i move to desktop and expand it and keep it on top always? how do i do it
<Wizard> Right click on the desktop → Add interface element → select it from list, than move to convenient place.
<hateball> userprecise: you can rightclick the window title, advanced -> keep above
<userprecise> interface element = widget?
<hateball> but the system monitor should be on top by default
<hateball> there are also lots of different plasma widgets you could add to the plasma desktop, to monitor stuff
<userprecise> hateball: can you name some. for some reasons its not coming keep above all.
<hateball> userprecise: Well I use Swedish locale so... but the names should be obvious
<hateball> "monitor network" etc
<hateball> and there are tooltip informations too
<tim_heap> Hi all. Could anyone help me sort out some broken packages on my system?
<Wizard> tim_heap, Sure.
<Wizard> Shoot, I have a minute.
<tim_heap> Thanks, Wizard
<tim_heap> Basically: http://pastebin.com/XRBDUcfV
<tim_heap> I think the problems started when I installed Wine. I've never had much luck installing wine without breaking things on an x86 system
<Wizard> Oops.
<Wizard> Multiarch? :>
<tim_heap> I think it turned in to multiarch
<tim_heap> I just `apt-get install wine1.4` and it goes and breaks everything by installing a bunch of i386 packages :(
<Wizard> And I'm not sure if Kubuntu supports multiarch already :(
<Wizard> Hmm.
<tim_heap> Possibly not. That could be my problem. Wine by default installs some helper GUIs that launch programs for you
<tim_heap> It installed a QT4 GUI for me. Possibly that was not x86 and thus the dependencies?
<Wizard> Hmm. But wine exists for amd64 arch.
<tim_heap> It says it does, but I think it lies :P
<tim_heap> If the worst happens, I can just reinstall, but that is obviously not the optimal solution...
<Wizard> Have you changed anything in sources.list before installing wine?
<Wizard> I would wait for any traffic here or ask on some forum.
<Wizard> And browse launchpad.
<Wizard> Maybe it's a known issue and has been already reported.
<BluesKaj> kubuntu supports multiarch , it's installed by default here
<Wizard> Ah, BluesKaj, so maybe you will be able to helo tim_heap?
<tim_heap> Hi BluesKaj, any help would be appreciated!
<BluesKaj> Wizard, Helo , doubt it , I haven't used wine in yrs , so don't know how it behaves
<tim_heap> I would be more than happy to just uninstall wine at this point, if it fixed things
<Wizard> And I install only i386 systems.
<Wizard> 64bit is for people with too much ram ;P
<tim_heap> Unfortunately, `apt-get remove wine1.4` it complains it can not do anything because of the broken packages
<BluesKaj> tim_heap, what did you use wine for ?
<Wizard> tim_heap, try removing this x86 packages at first
<tim_heap> I was trying to play some games, hoping that the support had gotten better. Nothing overly important
<BluesKaj> tim_heap,  run sudo dpkg -configure -a  , then update
<tim_heap> BluesKaj: No luck: http://pastebin.com/KW8B2WcA
<BluesKaj> Wizard, 64 bit is for ppl with 64bit systems
<tim_heap> And just uninstalling them does not work: http://pastebin.com/Qtv3mxWk
<Wizard> I have 64bit systems and I consequently install x86 on them.
<Wizard> :<
<Wizard> tim_heap, use dpkg and try to remove them manually.
<tim_heap> Wizard: It got rid of libqt4-designer:i386, but not the others http://pastebin.com/97EMB8aY
<BluesKaj> tim_heap, also run ,sudo dpkg --clear-avail
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<tim_heap> Done. What does that one do?
<BluesKaj> clears out broken packages
<tim_heap> Ah well, thanks for the help.
<tim_heap> Ill take it to the sysadmin at work tomorrow. If he cant help, reinstall time.
<tim_heap> Separate /home partitions mean that a reinstall does not really bother me anyways. Just apt-get install a bunch of packages after the install and I am basically back where I am now anyways - except with a working system :P
<BluesKaj> tim_heap, didn't the commands works ?
<tim_heap> Nope. dpkg --clear-avail printed no input, but may have worked
<tim_heap> but dpkg -r <packages...> still failed
<BluesKaj> tim_heap, itwon't give any output , only if there are errors
<tim_heap> [22:15:23] <tim_heap> BluesKaj: No luck: http://pastebin.com/KW8B2WcA
<BluesKaj> tim_heap, clear-avail didn't clear them ?
<BluesKaj> more info needed here ..it's difficult to help without feedback in the proper sequence
<tim_heap> No. After running clear-avail things are still broken.
<BluesKaj> tim_heap, then you have broken dependencies that are required by other installed apps
<tim_heap> Yea. I've no idea how to fix it either. I knew I shouldn't have installed wine. It was all fine until I installed it. I shall not be so foolish next time :)
<BluesKaj> tim_heap, next time remove the gamnes first , then wine
<tim_heap> Next time, I just will not install wine.
<FlashDeluxe> how can i deactivate the popup message, that the new kubuntu version is available?
<BluesKaj> in your package manager
 * Wizard yawns.
<Wizard> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/1162938/jak,zhackowac,starego,windowsa.html
<Wizard> :D
<Cenbe> Is there any way to keep the popup "printer xxx may not be connected" from appearing when I'm at work (it's the printer on my home network)?
<sinthetek> i found what was wrong with my screenlock
<sinthetek> apparently i'd disabled krunner from starting automatically at login and it is necessary for the icons/hotkey to work
<Wizard> Hmm. Kscd sucks.
<Wizard> Is there any better cd player out there?
<kbroulik> Wizard: amarok? :D
<Wizard> Doesn't start. Strange.
<kbroulik> Wizard: already running as zombie?
<kbroulik> or the Amazon setup dialog being in background due to focus stealing prevention?
<Wizard> Not installed. o_O
<kbroulik> lol.
<kbroulik> yeah that could also be :P
<Wizard> Than why I see it in K-menu and Plugged devices actions?!
<kbroulik> probably unclean uninstalled or uninstalled partially
<kbroulik> (don't know whether a simple apt remove will also remove service desktop files)
<Wizard> Hmm. Doesn't play.
<Wizard> Hmm. Strange. Alot more songs is on data part in flac.
<danielo> hey guy
<Wizard> Hi danielo.
<danielo> I would like to ask about  plasma-desktop crach
<danielo> it is happenning to often for me
<danielo> and after that I am getting strange empty entries in systray
<Wizard> Nah, amarok is big and unhandy :(
<danielo> something like :1.112/org/kde/statusnotifieritem/1
<danielo> etc
<Wizard> Anything simpler?
<danielo> I can recomende qmmp
<danielo> it is like winamp
<danielo> quite simple
<Wizard> It doesn't play flac :D
<danielo> where I can paste print screen
<Wizard> LOL.
<danielo> ?
<danielo> it does I think so
<danielo> i dont have flac.
<danielo> You can use soundkonverter to convert it to mp3 :P
<Wizard> Nah. I have an audio cd. It doesn't play this too
<Wizard> My god.
<Wizard> Kscd sucks, but at least works :)
<danielo> see here
<danielo> http://www.flickr.com/photos/69767255@N06/7196052380/
<kbroulik> any idea why pm-suspend (and so the GUI suspend options and lid closing) don't work but the little s2ram tool works flawlessly?
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<kbroulik> okay, successfully dirty workarounded the problem :(
<BluesKaj> workarounded , another new word for the english dictionary:)
<lordievader> It should be included, it sounds nice :)
<BluesKaj> no need for the past tense on the word , but workedaround works :)
<kbroulik> :P
<kbroulik> well I wouldn't have done it if it (STR) had not stopped working (screw you past tenses)
<BluesKaj> kbroulik, STR ? ..have you no sense of humour , just joking
<kbroulik> Suspend To Ram
<BluesKaj> ok
<kbroulik> aka Standby :P
<lordievader> aka sleep
<kbroulik> aka Ruhezustand although I always associate Hibernate with it
<lordievader> lol, seriously they just need one word to refer to it, not a million...
<kbroulik> at least now my notebook suspends fine when I close the lid. the other option s(aka manually clicking Suspend) dont… but I'll live with that :)
<lordievader> I always use the keyboard shortcut (but that is also because the kde suspend thingie didn't work... so i used a script with pm-suspend)
<kbroulik> the keyboard shortcut also doesn't … it suddenly stopped working a few days ago
<lordievader> Odd
<kbroulik> I suspended like 3 times, and after the 4th it stoped working
<kbroulik> doesn't matter if I click Suspend in the battery applet, do a dbus call to solid powermanagement, close the lid, or do a sudo pm-suspend
<kbroulik> all that happens is WiFi and Sound turn off, just to turn back on after 5 seconds and I am back where I left
<lordievader> With me the kde suspend it half worked, it turned off the display and everything but it keeps the cpu on and the fan or something
<lordievader> And it wouldn't respond to anything anymore...
 * BluesKaj wonders how the old acer laptop will behave when my daughter returns it and I install kubuntu
<kbroulik> now that I manually unload the radeon driver which should not be loaded in the first place (it'S blacklisted!) resume takes 2 seconds :)
<kbroulik> (before it spit out lots of "atombios stuck in a loop" things and it took longer to resume than a clean startup (SSD :P))
<kbroulik> and the most stupidest (yes, that is intentional) decision was that my 13" Acer has a ALPS touchpad that sucks, whereas the 14" and 15" have a Synaptics that works OOTB like a charm
<BluesKaj> kbroulik, yup ,ran 10.04 on the acer 14" (Ithink) and synptiks worked fien altho I prefer using a real mouse anyway
<BluesKaj> never liked touchpads
<kbroulik> BluesKaj: but on the 13" I tried _everything_ but multitouch (or at least two finger scrolling) is just not working…
<lordievader> kbroulik: Does the touchpad support it?
<kbroulik> lordievader: it does but ALPS refuses to give out specifications and/or APIs
<kbroulik> it works on Windows
<lordievader> That sucks...
<kbroulik> yes
<kbroulik> ALPS says Dell is responsible for this while Dell says they're just using what ALPS provides
<kbroulik> the most recent drivers at least have some capabilities for Dell but my Acer seems a bit exotic in that term :(
<kbroulik> if I had known that inbeforehand I would've bought the 14" … (which also has 4 USB ports instead of 3 and a dvd drive)
<BluesKaj> kbroulik, my acer 14" is 4 yrs old , so it's no reference for newer ones
<kbroulik> BluesKaj: my sister's boyfriend has a 17" Acer, which is about the same generation as mine (1.5 yrs) and at his notebook everything worked out of the box. WiFi, multitouch touchpad, Bluetooth, etc … :(
<coder2> Hello. Could anyone help me with "sticky" Alt+tab or Ctrl+Shift? That annoyance make my system almost unusable.
<BluesKaj> kbroulik, yeah , my acer 4630 did the same ...had to install wicd for wifi on 9.10,  but 10.04 the network manager found the wifi broadcast and the drivers configured with out any probs to WPA-PSK , all other kernel source drivers like video and audio worked out of the box too
<coder2> The problem is: When I press alt+tab quickly several times "alt" stucks in "pressed" logical state. I have to press and release alt another time to get it back in normal state. The same problem with shift and control.
<BluesKaj> acer is one of the most linux freindly mfgs of pcs/and laptops
<BluesKaj> coder2, check systemsettings>input devices>keyboard>advanced>ctrlkey position
<coder2> BluesKaj: which checkbox should be checked ? Now all of then are unchecked.
<noaXess> hey
<noaXess> hey BluesKaj
<noaXess> does anybody also have more cpu/xorg usage if a second monitor is plugged in and the desktop is in twinview? nvidia graficcard.. on a asus notebook
<noaXess> my cpu is now on 57-60°.. if i add the second monitor as twinview then cpu goes up to 70-80°
<noaXess> any idea?
<BluesKaj> coder2, try checking and unchecking ,,,you have to experiment to find the right combo
<coder2> BluesKaj, thanks. I'll try/
<lordievader> noaXess: I have a HP notebook here with an intel gfx card and no cpu that is 60% or degrees
<noaXess> lordievader: so you also work with twinview?
<noaXess> or dual monitor?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, that makes sense since most laptop gpus aren't made for handling 2 monitors directly
<lordievader> noaXess: It is a dual monitor setup, what do you mean with twinview precisely? Moving a window from screen to screen? Then yes.
<noaXess> BluesKaj: if i work with dual monitors sometimes i se the xorg process is going up to 80%+ cpu usage..
<noaXess> lordievader: yes ;)
<noaXess> one screen two monitors.. no mirroring
<noaXess> BluesKaj: so you mean, so change to solve that with any setting/flag?
<lordievader> noaXess: Yes that is the mode I use.
<BluesKaj> hight cpu is a result , noaXess , that's what one can expect with a laptop graphics card ...the cpu has to carry part of the load since the gpu can't handle it all
<noaXess> BluesKaj: ok.. thought today's laptop gpu's can handle that...
<BluesKaj> noaXess, well , it also depends on the content of course
<xieyi> The indicator of ibus google pinyin can't show up when type chinese in libreoffice. Has anyone know how to solve the problem?
<xieyi> I am using kubuntu 12.04
<noaXess> BluesKaj: trying x-updates ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<noaXess> be back soon
<BluesKaj> noaXess, I use the xorg-edgers ppa for the experimental 302 nvidia driver for the 7600gt card ...seems to work well so far on 12.10 , but it does require a patch
<noaXess> BluesKaj: installed that one from x-swat... have to check it with dual setup.. maybe
<sofia> !list
<ubottu> sofia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sofia> cioao
<sofia> ciao
<Max_452> I just added a second user on my PC running Kubuntu 12.04. I moved some  files over to the other account, but when I try to rename the files, the "Rename" feature is grayed out. How do I fix this?
<BluesKaj> Max_452,the other users need permissions to rename the files
<Max_452> BluesKaj: how do I set the permissions?
<BluesKaj> include rw permissions for the user in properties , adavanced permissions , afaik ...I'm the only user on this pc so I'm not real sure about it
<Max_452> BluesKaj: Thank you. I will switch back over to my original account and change that
<teodi> hi... i'm trying to change my login screen, but it doesn't appear in themes even though it's installed... 12.04, but i've had this problem even before.
<cyborg_> hey i can't connect with my mobile b/band with knetworkmanager
<lordievader> teodi: Try installing them manually, you can download them from kde-look.org.
<teodi> lordievader: still getting not a valid KDM archive...
<lordievader> teodi: You could also extract it to /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes that is where the themes are kept.
<teodi> lordievader: hmm, it still doesn't appear anywhere
<lordievader> teodi: Is it a valid kdm theme?
<teodi> lordievader: how do I find out?
<lordievader> teodi: Could you send me a link to it?
<teodi> lordievader: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/login-scan+%27fusion%27?content=26718
<teodi> lordievader: i've tried this one and several others
<BluesKaj> teodi, look in /home/downloads
<lordievader> teodi: The reason is probably that this is a kdm3 theme while you are probably using kdm4
<lordievader> teodi: http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=41
<lordievader> teodi: This is a similair theme: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Palmscan+?content=126482
<teodi> lordievader: just trying it..
<teodi> lordievader: thanks a lot... should have figured it out myself, though
<lordievader> teodi: No problem, that is the reason this IRC channel exists :)
<teodi> lordievader: also, i remember editing a config file to edit background picture of grub... any idea what the file was?
<lordievader> teodi: I use grub-customizer for that, makes it easier (google it, you'll need a ppa to install it)
<teodi> lordievader: thanks ;)
<lordievader> teodi: Also make sure the image is a 640X480 TGA, anything else failed on me.
<BluesKaj> some themes appear to install from the theme managers , but fsail without any errors or notification
<BluesKaj> they just don't appear in the list
<BluesKaj> BBL
<lordievader> Yeah the theme manager isn't the best.
<cancer> almoxarife: Hi
<cancerr> i want to burn kubuntu iso to Usb. HOW?
<bazhang> !unetbootin | cancerr
<ubottu> cancerr: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cancerr> i'm currently using xp.
<cancerr> bazhang: i'm currently using xp.
<bazhang> cancerr, unetbootin.sourceforge.net should have versions for windows
<cancerr> bazhang: i don't get much from there. is there any software that can burn kubuntu ISO on usb.
<bazhang> cancerr, I just told you
<bazhang> cancerr, the links show it very clearly.
<cancerr> bazhang: Thanks, downloading Unetbootin for Windows, Hope it will work fine. :)
<cancerr> bazhang: a little confussion. what about the version. i have file named "kubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso" and the version unetbootin showing are with 'netinstall' 'live' & 'hdmedia'. Which one to use
<cancerr> bazhang: a little confussion. what about the version. i have file named "kubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso" and the version unetbootin showing are with 'netinstall' 'live' & 'hdmedia'. Which one to use?
<bazhang> cancerr, live
<cancerr> bazhang: live stand for kind of offline mode installaion.....
<bazhang> cancerr, live = desktop
<cancerr> bazhang: OK, thanks.
<cancerr> bazhang: it's downloading files. i already have an ISO.
<cancerr> bazhang: ok. figured it.
<bazhang> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/#install
<cancerr> bazhang: Thanks n tc
<bazhang> cancerr, ^
<cancerr> bazhang: i didn't choosed the distributor and it's version. simply given it Iso location and it's now extracting & copying
<cancerr> BYE
<cancerr> bazhang: it's taking too long while booting from usb. it stuck on 'Attempting to boot from usb'
<cancerr> almoxarife:
<cancerr> hello
<Wizard> Hmm.. Ktorretnt and transmission DOS my wifi router when downloading :(
<Wizard> Bad luck :(
<cancerr> taking too long while booting from usb. it stuck on 'Attempting to boot from usb'
<BluesKaj>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
<BluesKaj>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
<BluesKaj>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
<FloodBotK1> BluesKaj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> oops... KB was upside sown in my chair
<BluesKaj> it's a wireless , so it gets too portable sometimes :)
<cancerr> taking too long while booting from usb. it stuck on 'Attempting to boot from usb'
<Wizard> BluesKaj: lol
<cancerrr> bazhang: boot hanged i created from unetbootin
<cancerrr> Anyone there?
 * Wizard .
<cancerrr> Wizard: :) can you help?
<Wizard> With what? :>
<Wizard> Sorry, I've just stopped cursing on KDE Forums ;P
<BluesKaj> cancerrr, no cdrom drive?
<cancerrr> Wizard: i already have corrupted kubuntu installed, but that won't boot in Graphic mode. I now have created usb via Unetbootin and it's not boot from usb. it hangs on 'attempting to boot from usb'
<cancerrr> blueskaj: yes, i do. but don't have the cd to use....
<BluesKaj> cancerrr, cdrws are your friend
<cancerrr> blueskaj: yep they are, when you have them in right time at right place. usb is only now a source.....
<cancerrr> Wizard: any spell to cast :)
<Wizard> cancerrr: Have you tried dd?
<cancerrr> wizard: dd?
<Wizard> Yeah, you download ISO and just move the image to USB drive with dd.
<Wizard> Newer machines can boot it.
<BluesKaj> afaik unetbootin is the best method for usb installs ...could be a hardware recognition problem
<cancerrr> wizard: my machine do support usb boot, even previous version is also installed via usb.
<Wizard> IMO, dd works.
<cancerrr> wizard | blueskaj: i don't know it took a little long. do it take time 5-10 minutes to boot from usb?
<cancerrr> Wizard: can you please tell what 'dd' is?
<BluesKaj> cancerrr, that's slow
<BluesKaj> !dd
<BluesKaj> hmm no factoid for dd
<BluesKaj> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in precise
<Wizard> dd is a tool, simmilar to cp, it copies file byte by byte to destination.
<Wizard> If the destination is a device, it moves file to a device.
<Wizard> Simple as going to heaven: dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/your_usb_drive
<Wizard> Remember to *unmount* the device before doing that and to double check if you use proper device.
<Wizard> It is easy to use your main hard drive by accident.
<Wizard> Who used sda instead sdb with dd hands up!
<Wizard> \o/
<BluesKaj> cancerrr, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zj9H03rVef4
<Wizard> LOL.
<Wizard> Some moron made a VIDEO out of it? :D
<Wizard> Where is this world going?
<Wizard> Soon I will need flashplayer to read man pages.
<BluesKaj> everbody wants to be on youtube :)
<Wizard> Geek porn ;)
<Wizard> Diva Bigtit reads strip manual page ;]
<jussi01> Wizard: please try to keep it family friendly
<BluesKaj> then I'm not a geek ... never think of myself as one either
<Wizard> jussi01: K.
<jussi01> thanks :)
<BluesKaj> jussi01, got key words set up on your chat monitor ?
<Wizard> OK, if I can't talk about brest here, time to install Kubuntu on another notebook.
<BluesKaj> Wizard, ??
<Wizard> I have an Apple Powerbook which needs working system immediately.
<Wizard> Kubuntu will do the trick, I think.
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<m_tadeu> I'm using knetworkmanager to manage my umts connection. Dispite I'm setting the PIN to be stored, it asks me for it everytime I try to connect
<m_tadeu> is there a way to solve this?
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, have you tried modemmanager
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: well it's already installed
<BluesKaj> alt+f2 , modemmanager , see what options it offers , m_tadeu
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: none...is it modem-manager?
<Artemios> Hi people
<Artemios> I have a problem with Kubuntu. This problem is same with all Linuxes. My desktop refresh rate is 60, same as at windows is, but I feel like it's not 60... Can anybody help me?
<lordievader> Artemios: Why do you feel like it is not 60?
<Artemios> lordievader: my eyes are tired...
<Artemios> lordievader: I feel that
<Artemios> At windows I have 60, at linux 59,9
<lordievader> Artemios: Could you run xrandr for me please? It might be running at 59.9
<DexterF_> hi
<Artemios> lordievader: how can I show you the result?
<lordievader> !paste | Artemios
<ubottu> Artemios: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DexterF_> upgraded to 12.04, KDE: all black on black. see some window borders, everythign else is black. guess the visual effects are the problem, its an old gf fx5200, maybe the driver acts up.
<DexterF_> im now on xfce, works fine, supports my theory. how can I disable visual effects in kde4 now from within xfce?
<Artemios> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/987695/
<lordievader> DexterF_: The key combo alt + shift + F12 should disable the desktop effects.
<lordievader> Artemios: It is indeed running at 59.9 Hz
<Artemios> lordievader: so, what have I to do?
<lordievader> Artemios: You could try this guide to see if you can force the 60 Hz mode: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<Artemios> lordievader: thank you
<DexterF_> lordievader: will try, thanks
<DexterF_> lordievader: permanently?
<lordievader> Artemios: You might have to put it in a script and let that launch on login, for me it isn't quite permanent...
<lordievader> Quite annoying...
<sky100> i wan to get kubuntu with xp ... i wanted to install it on file free 80Gb partition
<sky100> want*
<Artemios> lordievader: ok
<sky100> free*
<sky100> while partitioning while installaing kubuntu .. i created  like /swap , /root & / home
<sky100> but after that when i try to hit INSTALL NOW .. it says " NO ROOT FILE SYSTEM IS DEFINED " pls. correct this in partition table "
<sky100> pls help me
<sky100> i cant figure this
<lordievader> sky100: Have you created a partition that is mounted in / ?
<BluesKaj> sky100, no need for /root , only / , it's root
<sky100> i had put /  before swap & home
<sky100> i think thats wrong & had used ext4 file system for swap.. which i guess is also wrong
<BluesKaj> did you choose /  or  /root  ?  , because /root will error
<BluesKaj> swap is just swap
<BluesKaj> not ext
<sky100> yes . BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> !partitioning | sky100
<ubottu> sky100: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/switching/C/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<sky100> i did choose  like / swap , / root , / home
<sky100> al \l in ext 4 file system
<sky100> all*
<sky100> BluesKaj,
<sky100> may be i just went wrong
<lordievader> sky100: usually / and /home are in EXT4
<BluesKaj> sky100, all you need is / , /home and swap
<BluesKaj> and of course , ntfs for windows if required
<sky100> ok
<BluesKaj> sky100, always install windows first , then kubuntu
<lordievader> Windows overwrites linux's bootloader.
<BluesKaj> yup
<lordievader> In other words, you can no longer boot to linux.
<DexterF_> hi
<DexterF_> had trouble with flash on 10.04. upgraded to 12.04. guess what: flash won't play
<DexterF_> help?
<sky100> i have xp installed
<sky100> pls suggest as to what i shd type at the Mount point
<sky100> like swap , ho e & /root ?
<sky100> home*
<DexterF_> sky100: freed up space for kubuntu?
<sky100> yes
<sky100> i have 80Gb full free
<sky100> partition
<DexterF_> you need 3 partitions: one for /, one for home, one for swap.
<sky100> yep i knhow
<BluesKaj> sky100, for the OS , type  / , for home dir , type /home , for swap , type swap
<sky100> know
<DexterF_> let's say 20GB / , another 2GB swap, rest home
<sky100> yea
<DexterF_> sky100: then you need to know tghe device names, like /dev/sdb1, 5 ,6 etc
<sky100> i did that way
<DexterF_> point / at whatever partiion you wan that 20gb or whatever should be
<BluesKaj> DexterF_, the dev/sdX will be assigned by the OS
<DexterF_> which should I use:
<DexterF_>   adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-installer
<BluesKaj> DexterF_, i use the adobe-flashplayer from adobe's site and extract and copy libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins...seems to be working so far
<|K-F|D4rk-5ide> Buenas!!!
<DexterF_> BluesKaj: does not work. wont load the plugin
<DexterF_> BluesKaj: about:plugins shows the plugin tho
<DexterF_> idea?
<sky100> ok BluesKaj & DexterF_  thanx for ya help
<sky100> & also lordievader  to u as well
<sky100> hope to catch with that tomorrow
<sky100> gtg
<sky100> cya ll
<sky100> all*
<FloodBotK1> sky100: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sky100> could not follow what floodbot indicated
<sky100> anyway
<BluesKaj> DexterF_,  close the browser , either firefox or chrome or even rekonq , then open it again . or might even have to relogin
<DexterF_> BluesKaj: lemme try....
<|K-F|D4rk-5ide> anyone can tell me how to disable kubuntu portfolio ... thanks
<DexterF_> BluesKaj: restarted X, still no go
<DexterF_> plugin wont load
<BluesKaj> which plugin DexterF_
<DexterF_> BluesKaj: adobe-flashplugin
<BluesKaj> gimme a url ...is it flash like youtube?
<DexterF_> BluesKaj: yes, any youtube
<BluesKaj> then try the flashplugin installer , then update, DexterF_ ...or did you not copy the libflashplayer.so file to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ?
<DexterF_> BluesKaj: I did!
<DexterF_> myspace even says: you have flash 11 r202
<DexterF_> but fails
<DexterF_> like on 10.04
<DexterF_> should I remove the manual copy before I try the other flash package?
<chriss1111> Ich komm zum Punkt Ich suche libusb unter Ubuntu 12.04
<DexterF_> BluesKaj: I think the sound system does not work at all
<DexterF_> smplayer plays a wav file but I hear nothing. speakers are on. it mentioned to remove the via8367 onboard sound
<rork> !de | chriss1111
<ubottu> chriss1111: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<chriss1111> So long
<rork> !find libusb | chriss1111
<ubottu> chriss1111: Found: libusb++-0.1-4c2, libusb++-dev, libusb-0.1-4, libusb-1.0-0, libusb-1.0-0-dev, libusb-dev, libusbmuxd-dev, libusbmuxd1, libusbmuxd1-dbg, libusb-ocaml (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libusb&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<chriss1111> Thanks
<BluesKaj> DexterF_, you should have made sure you had the right audio and graphics drivers installed before asking about flash
<DexterF_> and how the heck do I see which audio hardware kde4/phonon uses? "standard audio device", wth
<DexterF_> BluesKaj: well, then my next goal: getting audio to work. can one uninstall pulse? always been a pest
<BluesKaj> you can try running without pulse if you just use onboard audio , it used to work on my nvidia onboard audio , but since I installed apci card I need pulse for webaudio
<BluesKaj> DexterF_, ^
<DexterF> I hate flash
<DexterF> BluesKaj: danced the raindance, cast the runes, sacrificed a chicken - cant get the sodding flash working. now installed gnash for the moment but half the sites the owner uses wont work with it
<BluesKaj> DexterF, instead of gnash try klash , but also make sure you have mozilla-flashplugin installed in /etc/alternatives
<sysop3> hi guys.congrats on 12.04, totally smooth upgrade this time. no problems. love that my bluetooth headset works. I am very very happy.
<BluesKaj> sysop3, glad to hear that
<sysop3> but there is one tiny problem, and its a wierd one, when I am watching flv videos that are in a playlist, youtube, cracked.com, doesnt matter, and it automatically goes to the next video kmix crashes. it doesnt affect the audio so its not a huge problem, I just hit restart and go on.
<DexterF> BluesKaj: will keep that in mind, ain't my machine tho so that'll have to wait till I next work on it.
<BluesKaj> DexterF, 12.04 ?
<DexterF> BluesKaj: yup
<BluesKaj> sysop3, there's a small bug in kmix .. an update/upgrade should fix that
<DexterF> is there a contactmail address for adobe? I want to insult them
<DexterF> I noticed that while the nvidia-173 is installed (FX5200) it still loads nouveau. do nouveau and flash get along?
<BluesKaj> DexterF, run glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<BluesKaj> DexterF, need to know which gfz driver/module is installed as default
<BluesKaj> grfx
<DexterF> BluesKaj: nouveau was installed when I looked, then I installed nvidia-173. which drew dkms as a dep. but... I did not install nvidia-173-update, I think
<BluesKaj> DexterF, nouveau is the default driver unless recommended driver is activated in system >addtional drivers , IME
<DexterF> BluesKaj: I just read that nvidia is still working on a port of the 173 driver to match the new API.
<DexterF> it's an FX5200, so really old
<BluesKaj> ok. gotta go ....later
<JMichael|work> why are so many fewer mirrors hosting kubuntu images for download now?
<ybit> i'd like to rate limit my existing connection... halp!
<joey_> How do you manufally install themes/etc. on kubu 12.04?? I know that in 11.10, theres an option beside"get new theme", but in 12.04, such option is not there(example, downlosading from kde-look)
<xixor> sup
<xixor> so, do packages changes much during the 6 month life span of a *buntu release?
<xixor> or is it basically bug releases, with major updates saved for the next release to occur in 6 months time?
<EvilResistance> xixor:  define "change"
<xixor> 4.x vs 4.8.x
<EvilResistance> version changes don't usually occur outside of major secuirty fixes, i know kernels are updated for security fixes
<EvilResistance> bug fixes if they're major enough get included either in main or in the updates repos
<xixor> ok
<EvilResistance> xixor:  but that's not Kubuntu specific, that's across all the Ubuntu (and official derivatives) repos (since those repos are one in the same, Kubuntu, Ubuntu, etc.)
<xixor> so all the *buntus share a common package tree pretty much?
<EvilResistance> depends on what you mean by "package tree"
<xixor> I don't know what I mean by it
<EvilResistance> kubuntu-desktop refers to a different set of packages than say ubuntu-desktop
<EvilResistance> or xubuntu-desktop
<xixor> yes
<EvilResistance> but the overall repositories are the same, in that all the packages referenced by all the desktop applications exists available to each
<xixor> but each *buntu doesn't maintain and patch it's own say... firefox package, or kernel
<EvilResistance> indeed
<EvilResistance> so the kernel for Kubuntu or Xubuntu will match the kernel of Ubuntu or Lubuntu, (i think)
<EvilResistance> but for your original question about package changes, the answer is "It Depends, but usually not outside of major security fixes or bug fixes"
<xixor> so if I install ubuntu, but then instead kde, do I get all the same packages that would be in kubuntu for instance?
#kubuntu 2012-05-15
<joey_> How do you manufally install themes/etc. on kubu 12.04?? I know that in 11.10, theres an option beside"get new theme", but in 12.04, such option is not there(example, downlosading from kde-look)
<xixor> EvilResistance: thanks for answering my queries about the packaging, cheers
<tanin> trouble setting startpage.com as defsult search
<tanin> when config'n I have tried different \{@} and many more
<tanin> could someone tinker with me on this
<tanin> is anyone awake in hear?
<wangyang> hi
<xixor> Does anyone else find adding widgets to a panel incredibly awkward?  "Oh you wanted to drag that widget there?  not allowed!  I'm closing.  Goodbye."
<userprecise> can someone help with the sound. i am having no sound at present
<userprecise> on kubuntu desktop 12.04 precise
<userprecise> can someone help with the sound. i am having no sound at present
<userprecise> hateball and Wizard
<RuediiX> I noticed an unusual behavior in the "ln" utility in bash just now in the latest Kubuntu release.  I want to make sure I'm not making a mistake here.
<RuediiX> It seems to be traversing directories to the directory where the link is linking to, then creating the link, then traversing back.
<tsimpson> RuediiX: got an example, so I understand properly?
<RuediiX> It seems to have worked properly this time.  I was attempting to set up a directory structure for development in my home directory (bin, local and src trees)  and link the bin and src tree to the local tree, but it kept making a self-linking link in the bin and src directory.
<RuediiX> I am thinking that I got the attributes mixed up.
<RuediiX> Yes, I got the target and source mixed up.   When you do that, it drops the second entry and links the first entry to itself.    Standard behavior to create a holding file.
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> what is a smart filesync tool for kde?
<xixor> everyone will say rsync, but it is not smart
<RuediiX> noaXess what type of filesynce.  There are an aweful lot of types of filesyncing these days.  What protocol do you want.
<noaXess> RuediiX: hm.. syncing a usbhd to a shared folder for backup... i think grsync will do the job with rsync..
<RuediiX> Do you need incremental backup or not?
<RuediiX> Or do you want smart overwrite, far smarter in my opinion.
<RuediiX> Of course you can keep two copies, and smart overwrite one copy.
<RuediiX> Anyways, which direction?
<RuediiX> Are you synching from, to, or bidirectional?
<RuediiX> Are you keeping the data from the hard drive on the shared folder, the data on the shared folder on the hard drive, or keeping them both. ( Which one is the orriginal which one is the backup)
<RuediiX> You'd honestly do best with a custom solution.  Just what needs to be backed up, how often, and at what priority?    You don't want to bog down the network with a scheduled backup, and this is a big part of why people call RSynche dumb.
<Wizard> Hi.
<RuediiX> I wish I was more familiar with backup solutions.   I've been looking into changing my own desktop backup methods.  I was looking to switch to a revision controlled home directory on a micro-server sometime soon, but I keep putting it off.
<RuediiX> Wizard Hi.  noaXess is looking for a system to sync a usbhd to a shared folder for  backup, do you have any tips.
<Wizard> Shared folder? Like NFS? First thing which comes to my mind is rsync :)
<Wizard> Ah, he already mentioned rsync.
<Wizard> Hmm. DejaDup can use different protocols, IIRC.
<RuediiX> Now if you have a real cloud server, it will handle revision control and and syncing on it's own.  But these days they stamp the words cloud on everything. :P
<RuediiX> Let me pull a quick look of backup choices.   Is the shared folder remote or local?
<RuediiX> For automatic backup , Bacula, but that's a little heavy-duty,
<RuediiX> Backintime is a lot simpler, but that may not be an advantage.
<RuediiX> Hmm, I'm thinking I REALLY should write my own backup program.  There is a market for a new one.
<RuediiX> BackupPC might be what you are looking for.   It's a server/client software that will host the shared folder for you.   It will appear as various protocols.  (A good selection of multi-platform protocols are available including a modified version of rysnc.)
<noaXess> RuediiX: aha.. sorry ;).. needed to do others.. yes.. i will use grsync, cause i know rsync very well, and the grsync frontend for a customer is perfect ;)
<noaXess> RuediiX: btw. for my local backup i use backintime.. it's very easy to configure and do what i need for local file backup..
<noaXess> what i'm searching for is to clone eg. my whole main harddisk, to have a failover backup.. if any hardware crash occurs
<RuediiX> Oh, that's easy RAID 0
<RuediiX> Might be old fashioned but it still works.
<RuediiX> Instant backup.
<RuediiX> Or is it RAID 1
<RuediiX> Yeah, RAID 1  Quick google
<RuediiX> Anyways, just do RAID Redundancy and you are all set.
<safridzal> hello, want to ask a question about wine
<safridzal> i cant run installed apps on wine using kde
<safridzal> on gnome2, it only run from desktop (nit from the menu)
<safridzal> *not
<safridzal> but with KDE, it wont run
<safridzal> neither blabla.dekstop or from klauncher
<safridzal> any help?
<safridzal> almoxarife ?
<safridzal> Wizard ?
<RuediiX> Safridzal what exactly happens when you try to run the apps?
<safridzal> wait
<safridzal> just a fatar error box
<safridzal> invalid commad line parameter
<safridzal> RuediiX ?
<userprecise> No sound. Phonon does not detect my sound card. 12.04
<RuediiX> safridzal what are you typing in the command line?
<safridzal> RuediiX: im not using konsole
<safridzal> im just click it on kmenu
<safridzal> and from dekstop folder
<userprecise> can someone bother about why there is no sound on my system?
<safridzal> what should i type on terminal then RuediiX ?
<RuediiX> OK, wine path/program.exe
<safridzal> ah, konsole, sorry
<RuediiX> konsole is a terminal.  :D
<safridzal> yea, gnome2 user here
<safridzal> lol
<RuediiX> Which version of KDE are you running.   I know, it drove me crazy when they pulled the plug on GNOME 2 too.   Blame the GNOME foundation.  Hopefully in GNOME 3.5 they will bring back the panel.
<safridzal> System:    Host aragorn-1215B Kernel 3.2.0-24-generic x86_64 (64 bit, gcc 4.6.3)
<safridzal>            Desktop KDE 4.8.2 (Qt 4.8.1) Distro Ubuntu 12.04 precise
<RuediiX> Actually I should say which mode.  I usually run just the standard Kubuntu desktop, but I've changed the theme.  (Killed the bright colors)
<RuediiX> Anyways you should pull up the program menu, you should have applications, wine, programs,
 * safridzal using standar kubuntu
<safridzal> is there any different version ?
<safridzal> yeah, i got that menu
<safridzal> but that apps wont run from the menu
<RuediiX> What was the exact error?
<safridzal> it open dialog box
 * Wizard is back.
<safridzal> invalid command line parameter
<safridzal> just it
<safridzal> i hope it will show more detailed error, but its not
<Wizard> safridzal: Sounds like broken *.desktop file for me.
<Wizard> Or broken KDE ;]
<safridzal> Wizard: is KDE can run .desktop file??
<Wizard> Sure.
<RuediiX> OK, they probably did not convert properly during the upgrade.   Try dragging and dropping one to the desktop and editting it there.   See what's wrong with it.
<RuediiX> Yes, KDE uses the same .desktop files as every other freedesktop.org compliant window manager.
<userprecise> Wizard: why am i getting no sound on my 12.04
<RuediiX> Well I've got to get to bed.  You probably should take a look at what is going on inside those files.  KDE inserts itself into the desktop scripts to copy the desktop files into it's own menus, rather than use those for the menus.  You should check to make sure it didn't mess up.
<Wizard> userprecise: I don't know. And my cristall ball is out of battery, unfortunately ;]
<safridzal> Wizard: it runs from the .dekstop file
<safridzal> i install q4wine
<safridzal> and it suddenly run
<safridzal> but it wont run from the menu
<Wizard> safridzal: You can allways locate .exe file by hand and click in in dolphin.
<safridzal> Wizard: it works that way
<safridzal> but I think its better if it will work from the K menu
<safridzal> right?
<Wizard> Yeah.
<Wizard> Probably .desktop file is broken.
<Wizard> safridzal: Does anything appear in .xsession-errors when you click?
<safridzal> Wizard: no
<safridzal> but i think i can get used to it
<Wizard> Bah.
<safridzal> it only can be run from .desktop, but not from the menu
<safridzal> so, my next question is:
<safridzal> how to make .desktop file from the apps?
<safridzal> on gnome2 , i just have to right click on menu, add to desktop
<safridzal> but here, it wont create.desktop
<safridzal> but aplasma widget
<Wizard> You can drag from menu to desktop (or other directory)
<Wizard> You can add "Folder View" widget to desktop.
<safridzal> okay
<Wizard> And drag it there.
<safridzal> its solved then
<safridzal> :D
<safridzal> thanks Wizard
<Wizard> You're welcome.
<safridzal> now my kde wasnt blue, and my apps runs
<safridzal> im happy now
<safridzal> lol
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> You know you can enable "classic" desktop too?
<safridzal> whats classic desktop?
<Wizard> I mean, whole desktop is a "Folder view", like in KDE3, OS X, Windows.
 * safridzal a new kde user
<safridzal> idk with kde3
<safridzal> owh
<safridzal> i see, windows like dekstop
<Wizard> Yes.
<safridzal> how to do that?
<Wizard> Right click on the desktop → activity → type → folder view
<Wizard> You can allways revert it.
<userprecise> Wizard: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=cc86260df7d640902b773e92875e5247f26d2ecc
<safridzal> Wizard: i think i like the standard desktop
<safridzal> but thanks..
<Wizard> :)
<safridzal> now i think KDE was really great
<safridzal> :D
<Wizard> Was?
<Wizard> I think it still is :)
<safridzal> ah
<safridzal> yes
<safridzal> is
<safridzal> lol
<FloodBotK1> safridzal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wizard> :>
<safridzal> .......................
<safridzal> whats is punctuation ?
<safridzal> just found a dict. okay i got it
<Wizard> ;]
<safridzal> Wizard: whats the diff about xchat and quassel?
<safridzal> i mean, whats quassel pros ??
<safridzal> its installed by default on my kubuntu, but i install xchat ( i use xchat before on my gnome2)
<Wizard> I like xchat more, Quassel is annoying.
<safridzal> ok
<safridzal> Wizard: how to revert back to my standard desktop?
<Wizard> But there is another KDE irc client: Konversation. I like it and use it daily.
<safridzal> im using dektop icon now
<Wizard> Right click on the desktop → activity → type → desktop.
<Wizard> Sorry for suggesting you to switch it :(
<safridzal> wont work
<Wizard> Aww.
<safridzal> cant get my old desktop
 * Wizard guilty :(
<safridzal> lol
<safridzal> no need to
<safridzal> just help me to revert it
<Wizard> Hmm, it works on mine.
<safridzal> i get it
<Wizard> Works?
<safridzal> just click the stop button on activity
<safridzal> ah
<safridzal> lol
<safridzal> Wizard: now i have several desktop icon activity on activity, how to remove it?
<safridzal> i get it
<safridzal> lol
<Wizard> When you drag..
<Wizard> OK.
<safridzal> KDE was fun
<Wizard> Personally I don't like the idea of "activities"
<Wizard> I use classic panel with windowlist and classic desktop with icons ;P
<safridzal> i dont know the function (except to change the desktop)..
<safridzal> is there any other fuction?
<Wizard> *Khm* To be honest, I didn't even bother to try "Activities". I just removed their icon from the panel ;P
<safridzal> lol
<Wizard> You can watch/read tutorials on KDE website, also KDE forum has few hints on how to use it.
<safridzal> okay
<Wizard> safridzal: You know, power of habits.
<safridzal> Wizard: another question
<safridzal> everytime i move my mouse to the icononly task manager panel, it show the apps
<safridzal> i dont want that, all i want is just a window preview
<safridzal> not bring the window to the front
<lordievader> Good morning
<safridzal> evening on me
<lordievader> safridzal: That is ofcourse possible, how are you?
<safridzal> great.. :D thanks for asking .. :D
<Wizard> safridzal: I don't use icononly task manager.
<Wizard> As far as I remember it has alot of settings, check, maybe you have enabled too much checkboxes? :D
<Wizard> Omg, nice quite message :D
<Wizard> Was it tagalog?
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> safridzal: Did you get my last messages?
<Wizard> About icononly settings?
<safridzal> <Wizard> safridzal: I don't use icononly task manager
<safridzal> thats your last
<Wizard> [10:28] <Wizard> As far as I remember it has alot of settings, check, maybe you have enabled too much checkboxes? :D
<safridzal> okay.. searching on its setting
<safridzal> :D
<Wizard> To get to its settings fast, click this yellow blob at the end of panel, than right click on it → settings.
<Wizard> Btw, your IRC quit message was in tagalog? (I'm just curious).
<safridzal> Wizard: its indonesian
<safridzal> not eindinesian, javanesse
<safridzal> where are you come from Wizard ?
<Wizard> Poland.
<safridzal> wew.. red-white flag
<safridzal> just like ours
<safridzal> lol
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> Hehe, that reminds me about lesson in junior school, I was about 9 or so,we had a lesson about flags, countries and somebody noticed flag of Indonesia: look, it's opposite to ours! Where Indonesia is? And the teacher was like: o_O'
<safridzal> lol
<safridzal> your teacher didnt know then??
<RuediiX-sleeping> The teacher didn't know where indonesia is?   I sometimes get it confused with malaysia, but I know it's general region.
<Wizard> I bet she knew.. But you know, 9 year old children doesn't get the world as adults. Explanations could lead to further questions :P
<Wizard> But I don't remember how did it end.
<RuediiX-sleeping> I bet she didn't know how to explain it . . .
<safridzal> mine was a big country on the north of australia
<safridzal> lol
<RuediiX-sleeping> Yeah.   I think Wizards is right.
<Wizard> I allways place Indonesia sotuth-east from Malaysya and Singapore.
<RuediiX> That's about right
<safridzal> yep
<Wizard> South of Borneo, IIRC.
<RuediiX> Anyways.  I'd explain it as on the Pacific Ocean Southeast of China.
<safridzal> Borneo is Indonesia too
<Wizard> Hmm.. Sumatra, Java, I'm not sure about Bali ;P
<safridzal> all of them
<Wizard> :P
<safridzal> sumatra, java, borneo, celebes, bali, papua
<Wizard> Seems my teachers wasn't that bad at all :)
<safridzal> lol
<RuediiX> If you go by the Indonesian region, as opposed to the country Indonesia.  Indonesia includes all of the "mainland East Indies"
<RuediiX> Maybe that's why there was no answer.  Because, Indonesia the country, or Indonesia the region.
<RuediiX> Geography can be fun that way.
<Wizard> If we were talking about flag, than definitely a country.
<safridzal> lol
<safridzal> lets say that Indonesia as a country
<RuediiX> Yeah, but remember teachers don't think as they are suppose to teach students not to think.
<Wizard> Seems I tought too much.
<safridzal> its region include sumatra, java, borneo, celebes, bali, maluku and papua
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> I know only one city in Indonesia, it's capital. I mean I can name it, since I don't know exactly wher is it placed.
<safridzal> its on java
<safridzal> you mean jakarta right?
<Wizard> Yes.
<safridzal> wew.. glad to know that others know about Indonesia, not only Bali..
<safridzal> lol
<Wizard> And that's all I know about this country.
<safridzal> it still great
<Wizard> Besides it is on the opposite part of the globe :|
<safridzal> i ever talk on mint channel and he know bali
<safridzal> but not Indonesia.. it sucks..
<safridzal> Wizard: are you an old  KDE user?
<jussi> as much as this discussion is really interesting, it would be nice if you could continue it in #kubuntu-offtopic, if you dont mind?
<safridzal> i want to ask about trinity
<safridzal> thanks jussi
<RuediiX> jussi you have an on topic question?
<safridzal> is KDE-trinity just like Gnome -MATE ?
<Wizard> jussi: sorry :(
<Wizard> safridzal: I started using KDE about 2000/2001
<safridzal> can i install trinity on my Kubuntu?
<Wizard> safridzal: Trinity is a project maintaining KDE3 sources.
<lordievader> Is Trinity a fork of KDE3?
<lordievader> Ah right nvm
<Wizard> It's not a fork. It's a continuation.
<Wizard> After all this years, I don't see much reason to install it, besides exploration of free software history.
<safridzal> so it wont conflic with my kde?
<safridzal> yea, i just want to see it
<Wizard> I think they provide ubuntu packages repository which can be installed alongside KDE4.
<safridzal> or maybe i'll intall it on vbox
<safridzal> googling right now
<safridzal> brb
<Wizard> As far as I remember they offer (offered?) livecd with it.
<Wizard> So yes, definitely VBox is a good idea.
<safridzal> gota go..
<safridzal> thanks Wizard
<safridzal> c u
<waters>  
<paoligno> hi, I can't mount my usb stick. I can only see /dev/sdb (not sdb1) .... how can I fix that?
<lordievader> faLUCE: Isn't sdb the same as sdb1?
<faLUCE> lordievader: no
<lordievader> faLUCE: Did you try mounting sdb?
<faLUCE> lordievader: I can't
<lordievader> faLUCE: Did you get an error?
<faLUCE> lordievader: I can't mount sdb! I could mount sdb1 if I would have it
<lordievader> faLUCE: But did you try to mount it through the terminal, if it can't it usually shows you why it cant.
<faLUCE> lordievader: if you don't know the answer to the problem is useless you give me random tips ... sorry if I appear odious
<lordievader> faLUCE: Ok well try to mount it through the terminal, to do so type: sudo mount /dev/sdb <directory of your choosing>
<norealname> test
<AceKing> I installed Kubuntu netbook edition on a Hewlett Packard Mini 110-11 netbook. It worked fine for a couple of days, then the touchpad stopped working. I tried all the fixes on this page, but non seem to hold after reboot. Any suggestions?
<AceKing> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/549727/+index?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549727 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Touchpad stops working after login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lordievader> AceKing: If nothing else helps you could put the actions in a script and let the script launch on boot.
<AceKing> lordievader: That is what I was going to do, but that brings me to my next problem... Most of my advanced settings are grayed out. Even in user management, I can't modify anything
<lordievader> AceKing: You mean in System Settings things are greyed out?
<AceKing> lordievader: yes
<AceKing> lordievader: I can click on all the icons in System Settings, but some options are greyed out
<lordievader> AceKing: Is your user privileged to administer the system (setting in user management.
<AceKing> lordievader: I'm in User Management, Modify, New, and Delete are greyed out
<lordievader> AceKing: Try launcing the systemsettings from the terminal: kdesudo systemsettings
<AceKing> lordievader: QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory
<AceKing> QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /home/terry/.config/ibus/bus
<AceKing> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.
<AceKing> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<AceKing> sudo:
<AceKing> lordievader: Sorry, I should have used paste.ubuntu
<lordievader> AceKing: That are things he trows out here too. Does system settings launch?
<AceKing> lordievader: If I click on it from the start menu it opens
<AceKing> lordievader: but I am limited
<lordievader> AceKing: That is why I want you to try it with kdesudo (root rights)
<AceKing> lordievader: It did not open with that, I just got that message in konsole
<lordievader> AceKing: Type in the terminal: "kdesudo systemsettings"
<AceKing> lordievader: I had one too many t's in there
<AceKing> lordievader: sorry about that... It opened now
<lordievader> AceKing: Oke good, but do you now have the rights to do everything?
<AceKing> lordievader: I can't find startup. When I type it in, it highlights "Desktop" but when I go in I can't find startup
<lordievader> AceKing: Check first whether your user has the rights to administer the system: User Management -> Modify -> Privileges
<AceKing> lordievader: in system settings, I start typing in "user management" the only thing that highlights is "About Me"
<AceKing> lordievader: The only thing that will allow me to do is change the root password
<lordievader> AceKing: That is strange...
<AceKing> lordievader: I know. It's been driving me crazy since last night
<lordievader> AceKing: The day before you could do everything in systemsettings?
<AceKing> lordievader: I never really had to do anything in there, so I don't know
<AceKing> lordievader: I just put Kubuntu on the netbook
<lordievader> AceKing: Hmm, I see. I'm sorry I can't be of any help. You could try later again perhaps someone else knows, or on the ubuntu or kde forums.
<AceKing> lordievader: I appreciate you taking your time to help. Since it is a new install, I may just try reinstalling the system again.
<wolferz> Question everyone: Is there a way to change the opacity of the bottom panel in Linux Mint 12 KDE?
<Wizard> wolferz: Probably.
<Wizard> But since this is Kubuntu related channel I don't even want to shoot which KDE version is included in LinuxThisOrThat :(
<wolferz> Wizard, It's based on Kubuntu 11.10 I think? Oneiric. With some updates from Pangolin.
<wolferz> It's a custom hybrid distro, I've tweaked it
<wolferz> now that I got all the packaging done and set up the way I want, I figured it was time to start learning how much I could customize it
<BluesKaj> hi all
<Wizard> wolferz: So, you build your own distro by customizing Kubuntu?
<ikonia> wolferz: there is a linux mint support channel
<Wizard> BluesKaj: Hi.
<Wizard> Ah, it is ana ctual distro. Never heard of it.
<ikonia> wolferz: please use the mint support channels
<wolferz> Ikonia, they referred me to Kubuntu and kde channels. Since it is just a simple question of a kde feature, I really do not see the problem with what distro it is?
<wolferz> It's not a Mint computer though it started as one
<Wizard> KDE is a huuuuuuge set of software, with many build options. You think we can provide help with all this stuff?
<Wizard> :(
<ikonia> wolferz: mint support channel is the correct place
<ikonia> wolferz: this channel only deals with kubuntu, not mint kde
 * Wizard nods.
<wolferz> Wizard: I was just curious about the opacity of the bottom panel, geeze
<Wizard> BTW, THey actually called a distro Mint Linux? :D
<ikonia> wolferz: if that's all "geeze" then the mint support channel should have no problem helping you
<wolferz> think it would be a simple answer, not a distro fight.... I'm glad I didn't start with a Kubuntu distro now, although I have Kubuntu on disk... I think I'll trash the disk and not worry about a bunch of snobs
<ikonia> wolferz: you can also try #kde for generic kde questions / discussion
<Wizard> Sheesh.
<andrey__> hi
<andrey__> how to install pygame on python3.2 kubuntu
<Wizard> apt-get install python-pygame
<Wizard> o_O
<andrey__> on the 2.7 install
<andrey__> I want that to 3.2
<andrey__> знерщт
<andrey__> python
<andrey__> астраивается пакет python-numpy (1:1.6.1-6ubuntu1) ...
<andrey__> Настраивается пакет python-pygame (1.9.1release+dfsg-5) ...
<andrey__> Обрабатываются триггеры для libc-bin ...
<andrey__> mport pygame
<andrey__> Traceback (most recent call last):
<andrey__>   File "<pyshell#0>", line 1, in <module>
<andrey__>     import pygame
<andrey__> ImportError: No module named pygame
<FloodBotK1> andrey__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrey__> sorry
<andrey__> can see - does not work on python 3.2
<andrey__> and how to make it work?
<Wizard> andrey__: This can be tough.
<Wizard> Python 3 has a bit different syntax, and many things changed.
<oracleoftruth> Hey kubuntu-ers. I'm having problems with kwin effects on eeepc. Worked ok on 10.04 but since 10.10 and 11.04 its freezing, and slowing hugely.
<oracleoftruth> please can someone help?
<oracleoftruth> damn! by 10.10 and 11.04 I MEAN 11.10 and 12.04
<lordievader> oracleoftruth: Is the blur plugin enabled? For me disabeling that increased performace quite a bit.
<oracleoftruth> I'll try now. thanks!
<lordievader> oracleoftruth: Make sure to log out and back in (perhaps even a reboot, not sure)
<oracleoftruth> thanks Although 2 versions ago blur worked fine. Really fast effects.
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> Is it equipped with Intel card?
<oracleoftruth> it is. Standard eeepc 1000H
<oracleoftruth> turning blur off stops slowing and freezing although certain effects look jagged ; more so than in natty
<oracleoftruth> @wizard: I'm guessing that the intel driver has changed for the worse?
<Wizard> Maybe.
<Wizard> I cannot check it, I allways disable effects.
<oracleoftruth> looks like blur is the biggest problem: much better without it.
<oracleoftruth> Was hoping for a fix in pangolin but no joy.
<oracleoftruth> thanks for the tips, guys.
<viteac> HI
<viteac> das anybody know why flash player  doesn work after installation?
<lordievader> viteac: What package did you install?
<viteac> I tried that one which installs through mozilla
<viteac> @lordievader I tried that one which installs through mozilla
<lordievader> viteac: I believe I did the same, what do you see when you go to about:plugins
<lordievader> viteac: Do you see "Shockwave Flash" being mentioned?
<viteac> i just removed that plugin
<viteac> and tried: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<viteac> and  I get
<viteac> ~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<viteac> Reading package lists... Done
<viteac> Building dependency tree
<viteac> Reading state information... Done
<viteac> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<FloodBotK1> viteac: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<viteac> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 62 not upgraded.
<viteac> ups
<lordievader> viteac: You've already installed that package (through ff)
<viteac> it seems like that, but were not working
<viteac> I do remove now that from apt, and install again
<lordievader> viteac: That is why I asked if it was showing up in firefox (about:plugins)
<viteac> it says nothing,
<viteac> it says shockwave after I reinstalled it via APT
<lordievader> viteac: It shows up now?
<viteac> WORKING :-)
<viteac> yes
<lordievader> viteac: That's good!
<viteac> STRANGE: Why had to reinstall it...? I mean when I tried install I were getting info that is INSTALLED already, but NOT WORKING, had to remove, install again and works
<viteac> BTW can I install JAVA via APT...?
<lordievader> viteac: I guess.
<viteac> lordievader: but you dont know what's package name?
<ehugonnet> viteac : yes with openjdk
<viteac> hmmm, what package looking for...? sudo apt-get install ......?
<ehugonnet> packages : openjdk-6-jdk  for dev , openjdk-6-jre for runtime or the same with 7
<viteac> gettin it, cheers pal
<viteac> Installed but Mozilla cannot see it.
<viteac> egh, that kubuntu makes troubles
<BluesKaj> viteac, look for icedtea plugin for java
<XVampireX> It's all about the v-tech
<XVampireX> Honda :D
<akSeya> hello ^^
<akSeya> folks, i want to use my bluetooth headphone with kubuntu, I can pair them but the sound still goes out the speakers
<maco> akSeya: check the multimedia settings in System Settings
<maco> you probably just need to set the bluetooth audio device as the primary and speakers as secondary
<akSeya> maco, already did, but didn't work either
<maco> oh. well boo.
<maco> akSeya: install pavucontrol. it lets you choose the audio device to use on a per-stream basis
<maco> (so like, flash go there! skype, go here!)
<akSeya> hum
<akSeya> leme try
<akSeya> maco, pavucontrol solved it ;)
<akSeya> thanks
<maco> no
<maco> *np
<maco> fail
<maco> i cant type
<maco> no problem :P
<FloodBotK1> maco: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wizard> :[
<sky100> i just downloaded kubuntu 12.04 & extracted .. but cant find the image which is to be burnt on disc .. pls help
<sky100> i see several files after extraction
<Chalumeau> what did you download? you should have just the .iso file
<sky100> just a min
<sky100> im showing u
<lelamal_> sky100: you don't have to extract the .iso file, just burn it
<BluesKaj> sky100, that file is ready to bun , no need for extraction , just click on it and k3b will open
<sky100> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download << from this iste i just loaded Desktop CD 32 BIT
<sky100> site*
<BluesKaj> sky100, read my post above
<Chalumeau> yeah you don't extract .iso files, that's the disk image itself
<sky100> i loaded the Desktop CD 32 BIT
<sky100> ok BluesKaj
<sky100> may be then i got some wrong download
<sky100> im now on XP ..
<sky100> i loaded Kubuntu 12.04 from the site i gave above
<sky100> its a winrar zip file
<sky100> so had to extract
<sky100> thought after ectraction .. i should have seen the .iso file
<sky100> but not finding it to be residing in any of the folders
<lelamal_> sky100: what's the file name?
<Wizard> Where did you get the iso from? I thought Images on kubuntu.org are not packed.
<sky100> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download << from here
<sky100> just look under Bit Torrent
<sky100> i loaded the Desktop CD -32 bit
<sky100> 698 MB in size
<Wizard> That should be iso file already.
<Wizard> What's the file name, sky100?
<sky100> Deskto CD 32 BIT
<sky100> Wizard,
<sky100> i gave the link
<sky100> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<sky100> under BIT TORRENT
<sky100> desktop*
<lelamal_> sky100: that's just a link, what's the name of the file on your pc?
<BluesKaj> sky100, look in ~/Downloads
<sky100> not finding the .iso for 12.04
<Wizard> :C
<RandomUser84892> Hello. I just recently made my Panel in KDE 4.8 (using Kubuntu) vertical. On my taskbar, I have vertical on two rows. However, I've added a few shortcuts from the kickoff menu to the vertical bar, but these do not go into rows. Is there a way for them to go into a row? This is one of th e reasons I wanted it in vertical mode. Do you understand what I want to do?
<sky100> can any one pls help me to find kubuntu 12.04 .iso file to be downloaded & burnt ?
<RandomUser84892> I'm using two rows. I've tried expanding the panel, but they stay in a single row. Note: Remember it's the shortcuts, not the taskbar.
<RandomUser84892> sky100: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<lelamal_> sky100: you said you downloaded a file, and extracted it with winrar. We asked you what's the name of that file. Can you paste it here?
<sky100> ok
<sky100> Random i loaded from that site u mentioned
<sky100> kubuntu -12.04 -desktop i386
<RandomUser84892> sky100: You're not supposed to extract this file at all. Use a burning application like Windows Image Burner that comes with the latest Windows 7, if that's what you have, to burn the image onto a disk. You cannot just drag and drop the ISO onto an empty disk as this does not qualify as burning an image.
<RandomUser84892> lelamal_: could you help me with my problem?
<lelamal_> RandomUser84892: no, sorry
<RandomUser84892> lelamal_: ok, thanks :)
<sky100> Random user .. i did not want to extract any .iso
<sky100> im looking for the .iso which i can burn
<BluesKaj> lelamal_, he didn't direct ktorrent to download to a paticular dir I bet , so it's most likely in /home/downloads, which i already suggested , but one can lead a horse to water.....
<lelamal_> sky100: the correct name should be kubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso, I guess you don't see the .iso extension of the file because Windows tend to hide them. Now you only need to burn that image onto a disk
<RandomUser84892> sky100: The website, it has the ISO.
<lelamal_> BluesKaj: :)
<RandomUser84892> sky100: Just click on download (32 bit) if you are unsure
<BluesKaj> sky100, open dolphin , look inthe downloads folder
<lelamal_> BluesKaj: he's on Winblows
<BluesKaj> what?
<jussi> lelamal_: call it the right name, it looks silly if you dont
<lelamal_> I want it to be silly
<RandomUser84892> How long should I wait to repeat my question? What's the general rule?
<BluesKaj> sky100, are you on windows ?
<jussi> RandomUser84892: about 30 mins usually - then people in the channel might have changed up and others here that might know the answer
<sky100> BluesKaj,  :yes for the time being
<RandomUser84892> jussi: Ok, thank you.
<sky100> i had dual boot ..
 * BluesKaj needs pay closer atth
<jussi> RandomUser84892: I think there was a plasmoid for that iirc
<sky100> Random User : the website has .iso file ?
<RandomUser84892> jussi: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Icon+Tasks?content=144808 Is this the one you're thinking of?
<lelamal_> sky100: you have the correct file. Now you just need the right tool to burn it. I remember Nero handled .iso images. Or do as RandomUser84892 suggested, and use that application.
<sky100> i have cdburnerxp to burn ...
<sky100> as it appeared in a winrar file look .. i thought it needs to be extracted
<sky100> anyhow...
<BluesKaj> sky100, what comes up if you click on theiso file
<sky100> im not seeing the .iso file
<jussi> RandomUser84892: no, It was quick launch - see the picture on: http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2009/03/27/zomg-tooltips-or-plasma-is-pretty-darn-easy-to-hack-on/
<sky100> as I extracted .. some folders appeared
<BluesKaj> do you know where it downloaded to, sky100
<sky100> in My Documents
<lelamal_> sky100: you don't see the *.iso* extension because Windows hides them. It seems your OS tends to use Winrar to handle .iso files, that's why it opens when you click on the file.
<BluesKaj> forget the rar app
<sky100> ok
<sky100> so im going straight to burn that file ..
<jussi> RandomUser84892: was that what you are after?
<RandomUser84892> jussi: Exactly what I am after!
<jussi> RandomUser84892: glad you found it :)
<sky100> let me right BluesKaj ?
<sky100> oops
<sky100> right BluesKaj  ?
<sky100> so im going straight to burn that file .
<RandomUser84892> jussi: Thank you :)
<jussi> RandomUser84892: you are most welcome
 * sky100 awaits for a confirmation 
<Daskreech> sky100: Do you want to do a checksum first?
<sky100> ok
<sky100> how to do it
<Daskreech> !checksum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Daskreech> It ensures the file is not corrupted before you burn it
<Daskreech> http is pretty good but still not inheriently reliable
<Daskreech> Unless you got it from torrent. That should do a Checksum by itself?
<Daskreech> s/?//
<sky100> i got it from torrent
<Daskreech> ah ok then you should be able to burn it once the torrnt says that it's complete. Pretyt much all the torrent clients do a checksum to ensure the file is completed
<sky100> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download <<< from this site ..under Bit Torrent .. Desktop Cd -32 bit
<RandomUser84892> jussi: That plasmoid came with 4.8, but it seems that I can only add new launchers, but cannot edit current because Root owns them. Shouldn't I be the owner?
<jussi> RandomUser84892: I honestly dont know
<sky100> thats where i downloaded from Kubuntu 12.04 < Daskreech
<sky100> see the above link i posted
<sky100>  from this site ..under Bit Torrent .. Desktop Cd -32 bit
<lelamal_> sky100: just burn the image file
<lelamal_> sky100: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<sky100> ty lelamal_
<lelamal_> sky100: no problem
<sky100> going to burn then ...
<lelamal_> read the tutorial for windows users
<sky100> np
<sky100> i burnt the .iso files earlier
<sky100> burnt the .iso image
<sky100> brb
<BluesKaj> just had a conversation with some "Windows IT" guy who claims to be writing trojans and viruses for testing on linux servers ..is this a known test procedure ...personally i thought the guy was joking at first ,but as the converstaion progressed he claimed to be serious ...this must be a "first" afaik
<qbit> BluesKaj: consider something like a linux server running tomcat , resin , or glassfish java app server on the web -  the potential to hack would depend on a java security problem - and this has recently been the case with OS X
<andrey__> тут есть рускоязычные?
<andrey__> русско
<ikonia> andrey__: english please
<FloodBotK1> andrey__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> !ru | andrey__
<ubottu> andrey__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: That's his job?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, that's what he says , but his responses were practically lifted word for word from the Linux malware wiki , so it's not certain IMO
<ikonia> I'd ignore
<ikonia> it's nonsense
<BluesKaj> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware]
<ikonia> and lets return to #kubuntu :)
<BluesKaj> ikonia, it was interesting debate , wish you could have been there
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I'm rather glad I wasn't, #kubuntu-offtopic would be nice to discuss more
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Would have been interesting to ask him what was the last big expploit that was closed in the Linux kernel and when it happened
<Daskreech> That would probably let you know if he was serious. Anyone who is trying to do malware on FOSS has to keep up to date with the code
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, good to know
<Whiskey`Wonka> arg
<Whiskey`Wonka> ok so one point in time i found scripts that let me move some raid 0 drives off a promise 1650 controller to a plain sata controller
<Whiskey`Wonka> now again, i have a 1650 that failed and need to mount the drives but now can not find that script, anyone happen to know its location
<sam101> hello guys
<BluesKaj> Whiskey`Wonka, does df -h show the drives , or sudo fdisk -l
<sam101> where can i find firewall on kubuntu please
<BluesKaj> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Whiskey`Wonka> BluesKaj: i do not have the drives installed. these are from a friend. his contrller toasted with a bug (looked like a mantis)
<sam101> i would like to know why isn't sudo ufw allow 13002/tpc working
<sam101> the process is listening on background, i have other ports running but this port does not want to open
<Whiskey`Wonka> i have my linux box which will show when they are plugged in
<sam101> i wonder if i am doing something wrong, any one can help me please
<BluesKaj> sam101, what sbout your router , do you have app support port options?
<sam101> BluesKaj: the router is not blocking anything
<sam101> BluesKaj: now i have port 80 , 443 , 21 running and those ports are open
<Pici> sam101: How are you testing that its open?
<sam101> Pici: i am trying to connect to that port as i have a process runing on that port
<sam101> but if i have port 80 443 and 21 open, i don't get it how are they open
<sam101> if i do sudo ufw status it shows only this port that i am trying to open as allowed, but it's now showing the others that are already open
<sam101> like 80 443 21
<Pici> sam101: ufw doesn't block any ports by default.
<sam101> Pici: there is rules on iptables arlready, when i do iptables -L it shows.. can i pastebing somewhere pleaes
<sam101> please*
<Pici> sam101: http://paste.ubuntu.com or wherever you want.
<sam101> k
<BluesKaj> Whiskey`Wonka, if you plug the drives in they should show up in dolphin or at least in the kde partition manager, without using a script ...maybe a command like ,  mount -o remount,rw /path/to/drive , will work
<sam101> http://paste.kde.org/479534/
<sam101> can you please have a look
<Whiskey`Wonka> BluesKaj: i think you missed it. they were on a promise 1650 in raid 0
<sam101> Pici: this is the other halp of iptables -L http://paste.kde.org/479540/
<sam101> sorry about that
<Whiskey`Wonka> BluesKaj: they will show up sure, but i need to do something to make a fake raid0 with out killing the existing data
<Whiskey`Wonka> there used to be a script that did this since promise raid0 is simple in nature
<BluesKaj> Whiskey`Wonka, now we're getting somewhere ... is there a real need for the controller first of all ..a software raid won't do ?
<Whiskey`Wonka> BluesKaj: i am trying to /recover/ the data frm the /existing raid/
<Whiskey`Wonka> BluesKaj: /i/ would never have used raid 0 but my friend is a winders idiot
<Whiskey`Wonka> BluesKaj: ive done this before, had a script that took care of pretending to be the controller, just have not needed it in years
<BluesKaj> Whiskey`Wonka, fake raid might be it , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Whiskey`Wonka> BluesKaj: mm, it very well might be, i will read on that more
<Whiskey`Wonka> BluesKaj: ok so that does sound like the promise 1650 and what i have seen of it
<Whiskey`Wonka> now, how to do this in a non destructive way
<Whiskey`Wonka> lucky for me i have 4 tb drives, 2 pair each of raid 0 that were then raid 1
<Whiskey`Wonka> so /maybe/ i can recover this crap for him
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone who things RAID is a /backup/ method needs beaten with a horse
<Whiskey`Wonka> thinks*
<BluesKaj> Whiskey`Wonka, that's as far as I can go ...I have multiple drives but not in a raid configuration
<Whiskey`Wonka> that is fine, its more then i had. now to seek a fakeraid expert
<BluesKaj> Whiskey`Wonka, dd might work
<Wizard> andrey__:
<Wizard> ping ;)
<Whiskey`Wonka> BluesKaj: yea i was thinking that. ive got a 2tb drive to move the data to. the issue is figuring out the cluster orders
<Whiskey`Wonka> what drive is #1?
<Whiskey`Wonka> what sector is the first of the raid?
<BluesKaj> Whiskey`Wonka, do you have a linux live cd , even an older one can be used to copy or move data off one drive to another
<Whiskey`Wonka> BluesKaj: sure ive got the drives booted to a sysredcd right now
<andrey__> Wizard ! private
<Whiskey`Wonka> but the drives say they have a invalid partition table
<ricktimmis> Hey folks, hello. is there a Kubunut Bug Tracker I can search on ?
<BluesKaj> ricktimmis, launchpad
<ricktimmis> What as in the man Ubuntu launchpad ??
<BluesKaj> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ricktimmis> maman = main
<ricktimmis> doh!
<ricktimmis> sorry, OK thank you that's perfect. I think I'm getting confused by the Canonical are no longer supporting Kubuntu stuff
<ricktimmis> TO
<ricktimmis> TQ
<BluesKaj> Whiskey`Wonka, using the dd command might work with the live cd  ,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<Whiskey`Wonka> BluesKaj: right that will pull the raw data
<Whiskey`Wonka> now i need to figure out how to reassemble it since its split 50/50
<ricktimmis> I'm sorry if I sound stupid, but is launchpad really the only bugtracking tool for Kubuntu 12.04 ? If so are there any more advanced search features more than the two boxes ? I'm trying to look up for a bug in kded4 the Software Updater, which when activated splashes a horizontal band across the screen. There are threads on the forum, but I can't find anything on launchpad,. any thoughts please ?
<ricktimmis> I found the advanced search, but I can't seem to narrow down to Kubuntu, or KDE I suspected I'm missing something obvious
<ricktimmis> Hmmm 999882 bugs reported across 8613 projects more of a bug bin than a bug tracker, sorry a little frustrating I've gotten used to Bugzilla's refinements..
<lordievader> Good evenign
<lordievader> evening*
<ricktimmis> hello
<BluesKaj> lordievader, i'm trying make some suggestions about copying /moving fileds from a windows partition using dd and the live-cd  for Whiskey`Wonka ..do you have any suggestions ?
<BluesKaj> fields=files
<lordievader> BluesKaj: What do you mean with Wiskey'Wonka?
<lordievader> A user?
<BluesKaj> Whiskey`Wonka, is the guy who asked
<BluesKaj> :)
<lordievader> Why would you use a live-cd? An installed version works fine. (Or is that not the question?)
<BluesKaj> not sure of the situation , he mentioned he was using one'
<lordievader> I would just use cp/mv or use dolphin or something.
<BluesKaj> it's a raid setup
<lordievader> I have no experience with raid setups... sorry
<BluesKaj> yeah, same here
<lordievader> Cp/mv and all that fun stuff doesn't work or raids or something? It's a hardware level thing right? The os should just see it as one drive, not?
<BluesKaj> well, very little ..had a raid setup with a controller back in the '99 with two 6G drives on windows 98
<BluesKaj> I guess he's got it working ..hasn't returned
<lordievader> What was his problem actually?
<lordievader> Or he screwed up and nothing works anymore :P
<BluesKaj>  ok so one point in time i found scripts that let me move some raid 0 drives off a promise 1650 controller to a plain sata controller
<BluesKaj> that was his question
<BluesKaj> 14:27] <Whiskey`Wonka> now again, i have a 1650 that failed and need to mount the drives but now can not find that script, anyone happen to know its location
<lordievader> His controller crashed?
<BluesKaj> ^ 2nd question
<lordievader> I see
<lordievader> That is kind of the reason why I don't want to do raid, especially not with motherbord raid cards.
<BluesKaj> i have multiple drives but , for different OSs and media files
<lordievader> I got multiple drives too, but they are either IDE or Sata connected trough usb (external)
<BluesKaj> yeah , main drive is sata , but also have an older 160G IDE drive that I use for kubuntu testing , this one
<BluesKaj> an a anoutboard sata for media files
<BluesKaj> oops and an outboard
<lordievader> Brb gotta switch pc.
<Whiskey`Wonka> lordievader: whats going on is a friend had a fake raid controller die. he had 2x raid 0 with raid 1 over them, i am trying to recover the data
<BluesKaj> Whiskey`Wonka, when you put it that way it.sounds daunting
<lordievader> Back
<Whiskey`Wonka> BluesKaj: yea, it is heh
<Whiskey`Wonka> i am thinking I just need to get another controller
<BluesKaj> Whiskey`Wonka, better repeat ...he was gone
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: I have no knowledge of raid drives so I cannot be of any help.
<lordievader> Sorry
<Whiskey`Wonka> thats ok
<BluesKaj> interesting and challenging problem , tho
<Whiskey`Wonka> yup
<Whiskey`Wonka> i think i will cheat and get a new controller
<BluesKaj> never tried a controller on linux , only windows
<BluesKaj> still have a promise around somewhere , probly still in my first HP pavilion
<Whiskey`Wonka> well, this is interesting
<Whiskey`Wonka> 4x 1tb drives, 2 have ntfs fs's on them, unmountable
<Whiskey`Wonka> the other 2 drives have 'no partition information'
<Whiskey`Wonka> so im guessing these are the master side to the others
<shey> Hello all.
<kaddi> hi, skype is crashing since my upgrade to 12.04 with this error message: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 667: _dl_open: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args.nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!
<kaddi> is there a fix?
<BluesKaj> kaddi, try the static version
<kaddi> hehe, I was just thinking that
<kaddi> will do and let you konw
<BluesKaj> I'm sure you will :)
<kaddi> and that skype downloda has gotten big..
<kaddi> nope. that crashes ttoo :/
<kaddi> kaddi@homer:~/FF_Downloads/skype_staticQT-2.2.0.99$ ./skype
<kaddi> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 667: _dl_open: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args.nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!
<kaddi> i'm gonna ask in #ubuntu as well
<kaddi> is there an alternative client for the skype protocol besides skype?
<PsynoKhi0> kaddi: nope, some reverse-engineering work is being done but nothing much concrete yet
<kaddi> and a lot of cease & desist demands from skype if what I heard is correct
<PsynoKhi0> indeed
<kaddi> does this help troubleshoot in any way" [11677.321515] process `skype' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone a dd expert?
<mr0wl> Whiskey`Wonka: it's saved my ass a couple of times
<mr0wl> what do you need to know?
<Whiskey`Wonka> mr0wl: well i think i have these raid drives sorted out
<mr0wl> oh, ok
<Whiskey`Wonka> so, what i need to do is pull the data from drive 1 nad push it to the odd secotrs, and the data from drive 2 to the evens
<Whiskey`Wonka> or vise versa, its goingto be a fair bit of screwing around
<mr0wl> sounds complicated
<mr0wl> ask in /r/linux
<mr0wl> or #archlinux
<Whiskey`Wonka> mr0wl: ive tried #linux, no luck
<Whiskey`Wonka> mmm is there a simple way to read/compare disk sectors?
<lrpcuba> hi there , im having a issue with my new iphone , my ubuntu computer just dont load him , its like he dont regconice the device , ani ideas ?
<JMichael|work> anyone here have an opinion as to how well kubuntu 12.04 would work on a single-core atom netbook (dell mini 9)?
<HelenTheMelon> Hello I'm using blackbox and ever since I switched to using blackbox I can't stop the screen from going dull
<nicklas_> hello, this is a fresh 12.04 install, with some repos added and fully updated: http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=dpdjunnczrwx359xvi15.png what should i do?
<r2387c4rb> meh
<JMichael|work> good god, ubuntu's default repos can be slow
<JMichael|work> nicklas_: it is up to you. it would be safest to just use the recommended driver.
<nicklas_> JMichael|work: ok
<nicklas_> JMichael|work: but how can it be preinstalled, isnt it propietary? and is it latest?
<JMichael|work> nicklas_: it is not preinstalled. it will download the driver.
<nicklas_> JMichael|work: this was the htpc, now for my laptop, none is preinstalled, which one should i choose? http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=vnhnbh9auuhrpm8epslw.png
<JMichael|work> nicklas_: i think what is recommended is what has had the most testing
<JMichael|work> nicklas_: likely either will work. recommended has been more thoroughly tested
<nicklas_> JMichael|work: it says its installed and in use, i havent toouched jockey
<JMichael|work> nicklas_: i'm not sure how that happened. normally you have to tell it to do that
<nicklas_> JMichael|work: yeah, weird
<JMichael|work> nicklas_: it could be that you selected enabling third party software during the installation?
<nicklas_> what does version-current and version-current-update mean, or what is the difference between them?
<JMichael|work> nicklas_: like i said, the former has had more testing. the latter is newer, but less tested.
<nicklas_> JMichael|work: i did yes, in #ubuntu-se realubot tells me it came preinstalled with 12.04
<JMichael|work> nicklas_: interesting. i guess there has been a change.
<HelenTheMelon> Okay how do I stop blackbox from blanking my screen?
<HelenTheMelon> I can stop it in KDE via the power settings and screensaver settings.
<ikonia> HelenTheMelon: could you please stop cross-posting the same things in #kubuntu and #ubuntu
<ikonia> you're using kubuntu so please focus in here
<HelenTheMelon> sorry :(
<ikonia> not a problem
<JMichael|work> apparently the 'x' which looks like something that would allow you to quit downloading updated packages in the installer does not work...
<JMichael|work> and ubuntu's servers seem freakishly slow, atm
<JMichael|work> HelenTheMelon: if you are asking question specifically related to blackbox, your best bet would be ubuntuforums or #ubuntu (because there are more people there)
<JMichael|work> HelenTheMelon: that this is installed on top of kubuntu would likely be irrelevant
<JMichael|work> HelenTheMelon: there is also #blackbox
<HelenTheMelon> blackbox is empty almost
<JMichael|work> yea
<HelenTheMelon> and probably dead. lol
<JMichael|work> you should be able to find documentation online
<HelenTheMelon> I looked at the doc and it's too technical
<JMichael|work> HelenTheMelon: then you should likely not use blackbox
<HelenTheMelon> JMichael|work, But it's small.
<JMichael|work> HelenTheMelon: window managers like the *boxes are nice, but take a bit more technical knowledge to get configured correctly
<HelenTheMelon> and nice
<JMichael|work> HelenTheMelon: you could try LXDE... it uses openbox, and gives you a nice panel
<JMichael|work> these slow ubuntu servers are pissing me off
<HelenTheMelon> JMichael|work, It's not even blackbox that's the problem.
<HelenTheMelon> I found out it could be dpms
<HelenTheMelon> so I think I've disabled it.
<JMichael|work> HelenTheMelon: yes and no... it is not blackbox specific, but when you use blackbox, your power management settings are wrong. blackbox has no built-in dialog for configuring that
<JMichael|work> it just took me over an hour to install kubuntu on a netbook.... on a gigabit network. most of that time got burned up just downloading packages
<HelenTheMelon> JMichael|work, I know how to configure blackbox.
<JMichael|work> HelenTheMelon: ahh, so it was just the power management issue that you were not familiar with
<JMichael|work> i take that back, now the installer is sitting at '86%'... and has continued to sit there for the last 10 minutes
<JMichael|work> HelenTheMelon: what did you do that you think may have solved your problem?
<JMichael|work> rebooted after installation... screen is black
#kubuntu 2012-05-16
<tanin> So I keep getting a blacked out system upgrader failed window across center of screen. Has any one scene or heard of what I have described?
<tanin> First Kubuntu install been ubuntu since 9.04.
<tanin> anysuggestions would rock
<HelenTheMelon> JMichael|work, It's solved now. :3
<tanin> it occurs at boot time
<JMichael|work> HelenTheMelon: how did you solve it?
<JMichael|work> us.archive.ubuntu.com is a nightmare
<HelenTheMelon> JMichael|work, xset -dpms
<JMichael|work> HelenTheMelon: ty, good to know
<JMichael|work> ok... kubuntu netbook is finally running... and so far it seems really nice
<sunitasethi> hi
<brad_> does gparted have a defrag feature I don't know about?
<EvilResistance> brad_:  what do you mean by a defrag feature
<WereCatf> What's the recommended apt frontend for KDE these days? I just installed Kubuntu, but found out that Muon Software Center is absolutely horrible and refuses to show most of the packages, with apparently no configuration options anywhere to show the missing ones. Tried asking in #kde but I guess everyone is sleeping atm.
<qbit> WereCatf:  there are two muons - the software center which horrible and muon package manager, which I use
<WereCatf> Why are there two?
<qbit> WereCatf: I have seen reports of many who dislike Muon Package Manager, as well as problems. But in spite of some small flakiness that came and went because it was fixed - I've had pretty good luck with it
<qbit> why 2? do not know
<qbit> but the Software Center one is useless, imho
<Resistance> because of the fact Ubuntu has two managers: a Software Center (so you can buy certain softwares) and a Package Manager (synaptic, which is optional)
<Resistance> at least that's what i'm guessing, but...
<qbit> I've used synaptic before and found it to be somewhat OK, but correct me if I'm wrong but it is GTK/Gnomish
<qbit> I thought perhaps Muon Package Manager was like a Synaptic rewrite in Qt/KDE, but never looked into it to see. Just an impression I had
<WereCatf> Wouldn't it make more sense to just consolidate both into same application and re-do the UI? :S
<WereCatf> Why keep two completely different tools?
<WereCatf> I'll never understand such decisions
<Chalumeau> it's to parallel USC/Synaptic
<qbit> don't know - but esentially sounds like the old Gnome vs KDE stuff rehashed
<maco> for non-technicall users, packages are an odd concept
<maco> but "install this program" is easy to get
<Chalumeau> (and they took out Synaptic by default in Ubuntu)
<maco> like app store styff
<maco> *stuff
<maco> so it abstracts away packags in the software center one
<maco> if you're really technical and actually interested in this library or that library and this metapackage and whatnot, things that arent applications, but yet aren't a command line person, thats what the package manager one is for
<maco> afaik, that's how the software center v. synaptic split works too
<qbit> apt-get and tools will perform all same functions using CLI only
<WereCatf> There is no good reason why one couldn't just filter the stuff out in the software center by default, but have a tickbox for showing the actual packages, too
<maco> though i think ubuntu may have stopped shipping synaptic now, forcing users to the command line if they want a certain package
<maco> qbit: not everyone is comfortable touching the cli though
<qbit> true enough
<Chalumeau> maco: they did a couple versions ago iirc
<WereCatf> Oh well, anyways, I got what I wanted. I don't wish to bring the atmosphere down here so I'll try not to make any more negative comments :)
<robotdevil> did nt i see something about clamav being able to be added to dolphin or something of that nature?
<robotdevil> #$%$*&^()*_)() IT SHOULD BE ILLEGAL FOR WEB PAGES NOT TO HAVE AN UPDATE OR CREATED DATE
<mysteriousdarren> robotdevil: why?
<robotdevil> so you can tell if if its outdated
<robotdevil> http://www.audiokarma.org/forums/showthread.php?t=308667 wow I was really hoping that the clamscan under the services section would work
<LuchoKarajo> hola
<nine_> Is there any thing I am missing???  Kubuntu 12.04 doesn't mount Iphones where as Ubuntu 12.04 willon same hardware
<nine_> sad really...  12.04 is the most amazing Kubuntu to date...  My company uses Iphones and needs that kind of ability to mount...  Sad to see Kubuntu loose all that potential since there are a bollion Iphones and Iphone users!!!
<nine_> Hmm...  Something for Kubuntu to think about I guess...  Back To Unity
<deel> vixi cai aki de parauqedas mas pelo que vejo e um bate papo que vem n kde ?
<Wizard> Good morning.
<Wizard> safridzal: Hi ;)
<safridzal> hi Wizard
<safridzal> :D
<Wizard> The time has come to update Lynx to Precise.
<Wizard> Did anybody do this before?
<Wizard> Currently do-release-upgrade doesn't even notify me about such possibility, which is weird.
 * safridzal prefer an ISO upgrade
<Wizard> Not at work, I some things to do.
<Wizard> I wonder if is it possible to download updates first and left the essential part of the upgrade for later.
<safridzal> do you mean to just download the package? not install them?
<safridzal> you can read that on man apt-get
<safridzal> the download only option
<Wizard> Yeah, this is obvius, but what about the update.
<Wizard> :]
<safridzal> what do you mean?
<Wizard> do-releas-upgrade downloads packages and immediately updates the system.
<Wizard> I would like to split this, download updates "in background" while working, launch updating at the end of the day.
<safridzal> Wizard: run the apt-get with -d option from tty2 or somwhere will do i think
<Wizard> safridzal: but that would require altering sources.list manually. I don't want to. I "trust" the updater.
<safridzal> well, i dont know about ubuntu way to upgrade.. :D I always do the mint way (ISO upgrade) to upgrade release :D
<Wizard> Meh.
<forgeaus> is there any gui way to mount a device?
<CruX|> for example in krusader you can mount device
<forgeaus> mountman? I tried that it only listed stuff that was already mounted
<forgeaus> not stuff I haven't mounted yet
<CruX|> forgeaus: and what is not mountable ?
<forgeaus> I'm fairly certain these things are mountable
<RuediiX> If the device is register in mtab, and you have authority to mount it it should be listed in most file managers.
<RuediiX> What exactly are you trying to mount?
<forgeaus> the system-settings for removable devices lists them but I don't want automount I just want to mount for a while to use
<forgeaus> a hard drive I have temporarily in a sata drive bay
<forgeaus> the file systems are fine (FAT32 I think)
<forgeaus> but if I do it on terminal I have to make directories and juggle what sd* is what
<forgeaus> etc etc..
<RuediiX> OK, hmm.   I used to use a program in GNOME to handle things like that back before the switch to GNOME 3.
<forgeaus> oddly dolphin seems to know them all
<forgeaus> I'll try that
<forgeaus> I rarely use dolphin
<RuediiX> I tend to use Dolphin these days.   It seems more reliable.    It doesn't have all the internal HTTP stuff to bog it down that Konqueror does.
<forgeaus> I prefer to use Krusader
<forgeaus> I used to use norton Commander, back in the day for DOS stuff
<forgeaus> I'm still far more comfortable in that kind of environment
<lordievader> Good morning
<RuediiX> If you like that type of environment you can configure Dolphin to that mode.  Compact or details.  To run fully keyboard driven, you can select with keyboard, select multiple with ctrl and use the menu key for options
<root___> hi
<forgeaus> hi, uh not so good a name choice by the way lol
<lordievader> Hey root___
<root___> how to install adobe reader for backtrack
<lordievader> I think it is a fun name.
<lordievader> Is there a linux version of Adobe Reader?
<ForgeAus> fun perhaps, but dangerous if its what I think it is
<root___> i tried apt-get install adobe readerm but error
<ForgeAus> lordievader: maybe, I'm not sure
<ForgeAus> uh root___ backtrack? don't know what that is
<ForgeAus> but okular does pdf's for the most part
<root___> plesai knoz
<lordievader> Yeah it's probably not in the repos, check Adobe's website (look for a deb package)
<ForgeAus> lordievader:  no if they do its not in the repos
<ForgeAus> !info Adobe
<ubottu> Package Adobe does not exist in precise
<ForgeAus> hmm
<ForgeAus> !info adobe-reader
<ubottu> Package adobe-reader does not exist in precise
<ForgeAus> see :)
<root___> yeah
<root___> thanks
<ForgeAus> flash is, reader and stuff like illustrator is a whole otehr story...
<ForgeAus> its all commercial anyway...
<lordievader> There is a linux version! http://get.adobe.com/reader/?promoid=HRZAC
<ForgeAus> you migth be able to get Linux editions I don't know
<lordievader> Oh and it is a .bin.
<ForgeAus> ahh there you go lordievader found one
<ForgeAus> yeah ... but there should be some info on how to install it from there
<CruX|> lordievader:  afaik adobe reader is in medibuntu repo
<ForgeAus> anyway, back later, hav fun
<lordievader> CruX|: I see, didn't know that.
<lordievader> ForgeAus: ./<Whatever-it-is-called>.bin?
<Wizard> Why does anybody need AcrobatReader while Okular is so good? :>
<lordievader> Wizard: No idea, Okular is just fine
<Wizard> lordievader: I think the same. It also opens other formats!
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ForgeAus> whats the plus symbol on the upper left of file icons in Dolphin? and can you turn it off?
<lordievader> ForgeAus: It is used for selections, you can use it instead of ctrl
<lordievader> Not sure on how to remove it.
<ct529> hi everybody
<ct529> i have a quandary ....
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ForgeAus> hehe a quandary, ok is that like where you pick stone from? on no wait thats a quarry ...
<ct529> I am writing a backup script for a ku buntu machine .... the script mounts the server using nfs, then drops back to the original user, then rsyncs the home directory
<ct529> I would you do the mounting (root) and coming back to the normal user within the script without adding too much vulnerability?
<ehsansn> Hello
<ehsansn> I use sudo dpkg -i *.deb with no problem but when I enter kdesudo dpkg -i *.deb it says:dpkg: error: need an action option
<ehsansn> what is the problem?
<lordievader> ehsansn: If sudo works, why not just use that?
<ehsansn> because I want to put it in a bash script
<lordievader> ehsansn: Sudo runs fine in scripts.
<ehsansn> so that someone would just click the script and it installs all the .deb files
<lordievader> ehsansn: So it needs to go through the gui?
<ehsansn> yes
<lordievader> ehsansn: Why than not just double click the .deb?
<ehsansn> because there are lots of .deb files
<ehsansn> including dependencies
<BluesKaj> ct529, have you seen this ?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo , it might help clarify a few things
<lordievader> ehsansn: You might need to add some "", so: kdesudo "dpkg -i *.deb"
<lordievader> It seemed that kdesudo captures some arguments that where ment for dpkg
<BluesKaj> ehsansn, no need for kdesudo in the terminal unless you want to launch a gui
<lordievader> BluesKaj: That is what he wants
<ct529> BluesKaj: ciao! Yes thanks .... what I need is to mount and umount in the same script, do not want to leave it mounted .... also i want to be in sudo state only for mounting, not for rsync
<BluesKaj> dpkg  -i in the krunner ?
<ehsansn> yes I actually want the noob user to see the gui
<BluesKaj> ok , sorry to interrupt
<ct529> BluesKaj: I want to minimise the time spent with the disk mounted and with the script in sudo.
<ehsansn> kdesudo "dpkg -i *.deb" says dpkg: error processing *.deb (--install):
<ehsansn>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<lordievader> ehsansn: Than you need to use a for loop, dpkg can apparently not handle wildcards.
<BluesKaj> ehsansn, usually the terminal is best right off the top to get new ppl used to the cli , rather than molly coddle them with the gui...that's my opinion
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Same here, now that I know my way around in the terminal it made my life a lot easier :P
<ehsansn> I think I found the way , I put dpkg -i *.deb in another bashscript and told kdesudo to run that script
<ehsansn> thankyou all
<lordievader> ehsansn: Sure no problem, good luck with your linux noobs :P
<ehsansn> :)
 * BluesKaj wonders what ehsansn is trying to install ... I still don't understand ...but it's early here
<lordievader> From what I understand, he has a few noob users who need to install a folder full of .deb files.
<lordievader> Be back in a bit.
<BluesKaj> ok , didn't catch that
<ehsansn> dear BluesKaj:  here we shall pay for bandwidth so people don't want to pay for installing some free apps just to see how linux is. so I wondered I would pack them in folders and make a gui installer.and I want it to be as easy as possible for windows users to understand
<ehsansn> does that now make sense?
<BluesKaj> well ehsansn to some degree , but it doesn't show how to install diferent kinds of apps , including compressed and apps in repos ...deb files aren't very representative actual linux install precedures ..but i do understand using debs since they come with their own built in installers
<tanin> package managers would be esy for them to understand
<tanin> rather sure apt-get could be understood
<BluesKaj> tanin, well windows users are used a more complicated install method , so I guess deb installers are sort of "familiar " :)
 * lordievader Returns to his pc
<RuediiX> ehsansn you are running the command from a shell, and are in the same directory as the .deb files you are trying to install.
<tanin> oh thats true wasn't in dis agreement
<ehsansn> no Ruediix
<ehsansn> Im just running the bash file
<ehsansn> ;)
<lordievader> ehsansn: It works now?
<ehsansn> yes it actually does
<ehsansn> how do you guys mention someone when chatting here?
<ehsansn> you don't have to mention the whole name do you?
<lordievader> ehsansn: Just type the username
<lordievader> And just like in bash it (usually) has an autocomplete feature
<ehsansn> lordievader: is it true?
<ehsansn> ok thanks
<lordievader> ehsansn: What is ture?
<lordievader> true*
<ehsansn> ;)
<RuediiX> ehsansn Generally we type the whole username because people's chat clients highlight it for them.
<ehsansn> I didn't know that before today
<ehsansn> so thankyou
<RuediiX> Personally, I wish they would use spellcheck algorithms to pick up possible misspelled and shortened usernames and highlight them a different color.
<RuediiX> ehsansn, you would be surprised how many people spend years using a chat client with the feature and never notice that lines that have their username mentioned are highlighted.
<BluesKaj> RuediiX, some never try to configure the chat , they just go with it
<BluesKaj> client that is
<RuediiX> Strangely, these are the defaults.  But some people never try to learn the defaults either, point taken.
<teodi> hi, since upgrading to 12.04 global shortcuts (Fn+F9-12) in Clementine are not working.. I've tried to check Global shortcuts in system settings, but there's only amarok and I'm not really sure how to allow them.. any help?
<PsynoKhi0> greetings, I'm a tad confused about the package installation utilities in Kubuntu Precise: what's the point of qapt?
<PsynoKhi0> I'm trying to install the deb package for Opera that I got from their server
<Ezim> PsynoKhi0, try gdebi
<PsynoKhi0> Ezim: I suppose that will have to do, thanks
<Ezim> PsynoKhi0, np.
<PsynoKhi0> Hi, isn't the network manager supposed to display a pop-up window to enter a wireless network's passphrase when set up not to save any credentials?
<lordievader> PsynoKhi0: That is indeed what it should do.
<Wizard> PsynoKhi0: Exception is of course unsecured wifi ;]
<PsynoKhi0> WPA2 networks in both cases
<PsynoKhi0> they both just get stuck at failed authentication and disconnect, I can get to the connection manager and enter the password there for one of them. The other is a WPA2 enterprise network with PEAP  where I can again choose to not save my user's password, in which case the password field is disabled
<PsynoKhi0> brb
<pedor> hi, how I use a html asignature in kmail?
<cancer> I have installed fresh Kubuntu, and now want to know about a good package installer. i did once but not don't have in mind. any help.
<cancer> almoxarife: can you please tell me about the package installer?
<cancer> wizard: hey
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> Hi cancer
<Wizard> I can't chat now.
<Wizard> I'll be back here in about 4 hours.
<cancer> wizard: hi, sorry i was searching for help. can you please tell me about any package installer.
<lordievader> cancer: Hey, do you want a cli or a gui based package manager?
<cancer> lordievader: gui
<cancer> lordievader: i want the good one that work. cause default manager don't work fine.
<lordievader> cancer: With the default one you mean Muon I guess? Not my favorite either, you could install synaptic, that is my favorite gui based. (sudo apt-get install synaptic)
<cancer> lordievader: http://paste.kde.org/480056/
<cancer> lordievader: how to change server settings?
<cancer> how to change server settings?
<lordievader> cancer: Well I guess you could download the .deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/synaptic (at the bottom of the page are the download links)
<BluesKaj> cancer, open settings, configure software settings, make sure canonical partners is checked ,as well as 3rdparty sources
<BluesKaj> in muon
<lordievader> How is the support of tv tuner cards (old ones) in linux? I'm cleaning my room and found one, I remember that there where no windows 7 drivers for it...
<BluesKaj> lordievader, i have an ati all in wonder tuner card , which used to work on tvtime ..haven't used it in a while tho.
<cancer> blueskaj: software sources> other software> there are two, one with source code and one without it. do i have to do both
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Tvtime is a linux app?
<lordievader> I'll check that out later, thx
<BluesKaj> cancer , don't check the source code repos
<BluesKaj> yes lordievader tvtrime used to be a linux app for several types of tv tuners
<BluesKaj> !tvtime
<cancer> blueskaj: http://imagebin.org/212586     |        which one to check?
<cancer> blueskaj: http://imagebin.org/212586
<cancer> lordievader: command to install pidgin
<BluesKaj> check canonical partners , but not the source code for any
<BluesKaj> lordievader, i see tvtime in muon and synaptic
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Oh ok, cool, thank you!
<cancer> how to install pidgin
<lordievader> cancer: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<cancer> lordievader: do i need to update any of the packages. it's fresh installation so i don't know what to do. what's important
<Aranel> after 12.04 upgrade now plasma-desktop crashes with "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)", any help?
<lordievader> cancer: You mean update the system? I would do so, yes. "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<cancer> lordievader: will it do the all i need for me.
<lordievader> cancer: What do you mean?
<BluesKaj> muon also notifies available updates/upgrades in the panel , but I still prefer to use apt-get in the termianl
<cancer> lordievader: i mean i don't know much about kubuntu. i mean will it update | upgrade every driver or software i could need.
<lordievader> cancer: It will update all of the programs currently installed. (If there are any update available ofcourse)
<pedor> hi, I need some help with kmail, is it possible to use an html signature?
<cancer> lordievader: please repeat the last command for update......
<cancer> lordievader: machine was restarted
<BluesKaj> cancer , copy and paste into the terminal, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> oops cancer , wait
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cancer> blueskaj: what about this one, > sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lordievader> For as far as I know it does the same thing.
<BluesKaj> cancer, no, copy and paste the command i posted into the terminal , you can run the commands you mentioned , but they have to be run individually , the && links them together as one command
<BluesKaj> lordievader, neber used that versionof the command
<BluesKaj> never
<BluesKaj> but it seems to work :)
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I made an alias for it, now I just have to type update and he will do all that.
 * BluesKaj learns someting new everyday
 * lordievader learns something new everyday too
<cancer> blueskaj: ok, i'll do it
<cancer> thanks, anyway.
<cancer> blueskaj: will these updates work for audio & video drivers.
<cancer> ?
<BluesKaj> yes i use aliases ud for update , ug for upgrades , dist ...but I prefer not to jump to dist-upgrade directly , I always upgrade first then dist
<BluesKaj> cancer only for installed ones
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Does it not update installed drivers? (Through the additional drivers thingie)
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yes for installed drivers
<lordievader> Well then cancer the installed drivers will get updated with the command.
 * lordievader has a cookie :D
<BluesKaj> the additional drivers "jockey" as it's known is an installer where one chooses to activate a driver , usually the the recommended diver is preferable
<BluesKaj> diver = driver :)
<lordievader> Hehe, the tv tuner card just works! Thanks BluesKaj for pointing me to tvtime
<BluesKaj> lordievader, cool :)
<lordievader> Is there a way to listen to a line in?
<lordievader> The tv card has its own line out, that is now connected to the line in of my sound card.
<lordievader> Nvm made some other connections..
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yeah , that's the way the sound on most ati tv tuners work ..what model do you have ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Some kind of pinnacle card.
<lordievader> But I'm already surprised that it works, and so easily too.
<BluesKaj> yeah , actually pinnacle and Hauppauge are the best tuner cards from what I've seen in reviews
<ikonia> it's hard to top hauppauge in terms of support/compatability
<BluesKaj> I got  what i paid for with the ATI ...it was on sale for half price ...it worked okk but the reolution was pretty crappy
<lordievader> I got an old pc from some friends, it had this card in it...
<lordievader> Never really used it though.
<BluesKaj> resolution was like VHS on slowest speed
<ikonia> I have 2 dual recieved hauppage HD cards, they are superb
<BluesKaj> ikonia, HD  ?
<ikonia> I really can't fault them, 4 channels of HD capabiliy, full linux support, very immpressive
<BluesKaj> ikonia, nice
<ikonia> BluesKaj: well, they can read the HD channels on UK freeview and my machine is powerful enough to encode/decode them
<ikonia> it's rare I rate a product as well, in terms of design/price/compatability
<BluesKaj> does the tuner card integrate well with the video card or does it have it's own HD/hdmi outs?
<BluesKaj> etc
<ikonia> the video card is the output device
<ikonia> the tuner cards have no capability to display content
<BluesKaj> ok . wasn't sure if any tv cards had video out
<ikonia> some do, but they are more in line with the ati-all-in-wonder type thing
<ikonia> these are dedicated TV tuners,
<lordievader> This one has svideo out and composit (the yellow one) I believe.
<BluesKaj> that's my old tv card ..but it's strictly ntsc/pal std
<lordievader> Ain't that crazy, I remember searching for hours on Windows for drivers eventually giving up. And now just install tvtime and it just works!
<Graf_Westerholt> lordievader Great! :)
<BluesKaj> I was looking at the Hauppauge pvr , and transfer hd content from my satpvr to the pc using the component video and digital audio outs
<BluesKaj> http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hdpvr.html
<ikonia> anything by hauppage I think your in for a good result (if you buy the right tool to do the job you want)
<BluesKaj> it's linux compatible , there's a website dedicated to it's use on 'buntu
<ikonia> exactly, they are great like that
<BluesKaj> unfortunately I settled for an outboard hard drive connected by USB to the satpvrto archive overflow ... had an old pvr with an unused 300G drive which came in useful
<BluesKaj> 30 bucks for a sata hdd enclosre , was a lot cheaper than 200bucks for the hauppauge ... we're on fixed income , so priorities and all that
<lordievader> Gotta go, cya
<BluesKaj> hey Daskreech
<Daskreech> Hi BluesKaj
<maco> how do i make Apper stop nagging me to upgrade to 12.04?
<BluesKaj> does apper have a notifier option maco ? if so turn it off
<maco> BluesKaj: ooh apper's a gui thing. i thought it was some background service daemon
<maco> BluesKaj: but no, no options regarding the notifications
<maco> just check daily
<maco> but apper nags every 15 minutes or so
<BluesKaj> maco, yeah , someone mentioned that it's  upgrade of kpackagekit
<BluesKaj> maco, muon is probly the notifier you see
<maco> it says "Apper" at the top of the notification bubble
<maco> i also see muon notifiers when i have normal (not new release) updates
<lelamal> maco: you could probably just uninstall apper, and use only muon
<maco> ok. i wonder why upgrading to 11.10 didnt just do that then
<mr0wl> anyone know a good PPA for the latest Kdenlive?
<ForgeAus> apper seems pretty good from what I've noticed
<ForgeAus> Muon works fine so no need for it but apper integrates into system-settings
<maco> the trouble with apper is it asks every 15 minutes about upgrading to 12.04
<maco> and if you click the "cancel" on the window that comes up explaining 12.04 and being all "are you sure?" at you... it crashes
<swecarp> mr0wl,  i knowe 1 ppa but hes not finished with it yeat
<mr0wl> swecarp: which one is it?
<swecarp> mr0wl,  heres his launchpad addy https://launchpad.net/~philip5 he has manny good ppa have hade some puter trubbel bet hes working on the new precise ppa s what i knowe
<mr0wl> swecarp: oh great, thank you so much
<swecarp> mr0wl,  his ppasw is werry good hav a look what hes have
<lordievader> Good evening
<Fake_Salmon> ?
<BluesKaj> just gave up on kmail for a 2nd time ... this time it's gonna be a while 'til I try it again
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
 * Wizard returned.
<Wizard> Hi phoenix_firebrd.
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: hi
<lordievader> Welcome back Wizard
<Wizard> lordievader: ;]
<Wizard> I haz a beer!
<serge> hi i have instaled kubuntu 12.04 and i have problem with fonts in google earth  plz help
<dugan_> I installed Kubuntu 12.04 on my Acer laptop and I need some help getting the onboard camera to work
<Wizard> serge: screenshot
<Wizard> dugan_: precise "to work"
<phoenix_firebrd> serge: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-fix-ugly-fonts-in-google-earth-6-2-on-ubuntu/
<Wizard> serge: nvm ^^
<Wizard> phoenix_firebrd: First link from google? :P
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard:  :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: i had the problem
<dugan_> I am a total noob when it comes to linux and need some help with installing camera that is built into the laptop
<Wizard> phoenix_firebrd: ;]
<Wizard> dugan_: It should work out of the box.
<phoenix_firebrd> dugan_: is camera not working?
<dugan_> it's working on the windows side of the partition
<phoenix_firebrd> dugan_: ya it should work normally
<serge> <phoenix_firebrd>thx but this solution is not working on 12.04 ((
<phoenix_firebrd> serge: sorry, forgot to tell you, restart after doing that
<Wizard> dugan_: huh?
<dugan_> when I start up Skype, there is no camera and when I check system settings there is no camera at all
<serge> scrennshot http://pixs.ru/showimage/snimok3png_2030869_4805558.png
<phoenix_firebrd> dugan_: did you check with kopete?
<dugan_> nope, lemme check that now
<phoenix_firebrd> serge: are you using russian language?
<Wizard> Seem so.
<Wizard> "Starup hint"
<serge> <phoenix_firebrd> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> serge: what is told you before was the only solution i can find on the internet
<phoenix_firebrd> serge: did you restart after trying the solution?
<serge> <phoenix_firebrd> yes restart but is not working(( i found this http://installuninstall.com/google-earth-6-2-ubuntu-12-04.html but google easth even not star after replace
<malformed> has somebody an idea when the backports will be available for 12.04 or when (and how) to gain access to gimp 2.8 without using "strange" ppas?
<Wizard> Lemme read it.
<dugan_> thanks guys and gals.... that worked great
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> What worked great?
<phoenix_firebrd> serge: kubuntu 64 bit?
<serge> <phoenix_firebrd> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> serge: thats a reported bug
<malformed> oops, just realised that I forgot to say "hi" first - please accept my excuse. And: "Hi there" =)
<serge> <phoenix_firebrd> hm .. ok
<phoenix_firebrd> serge: i will work fine with a 32 bit kubuntu, problem is in a shared library
<phoenix_firebrd> serge: try the solution given here http://askubuntu.com/questions/130970/google-earth-will-not-launch
<serge> <phoenix_firebrd> ok thank you very much
<phoenix_firebrd> serge: yw
<Guest60193> Awesome!
<Guest60193> Hey guys...I just found this and works awesome!
<Guest60193> http://www.filedropper.com/microsoftftpconnector
<Guest60193> It allows you to download directly from the M$ ftp...
<lordievader> Guest60193 = spam/virus?
<Guest60193> nope, I tried it
<Guest60193> windows xp
<lordievader> Ftp, built right in so why would anyone here need something like that?
<BluesKaj> download what ?
<Guest60193> it uses some kind of alogorithm that bypasses the need to login, and takes directly to the root of their server to download all the m$ apps
<Guest60193> I have the latest office, with windows 7 and also the windows 8 beta
<lordievader> Then still, why sould anyone here need something like that? Do you know where you are?
<BluesKaj> Guest60193, and why are you telling us this ? :)
<Guest60193> I thought I would share with you guys.
<lordievader> Can someone mute/ban/kick him?
<Guest60193> I found it on a forum and tried it...You want it, no? Well ok, no need to ban me
<BluesKaj> MS windows troll , perhaps ?
<lordievader> Could be... Clearly doesn't know where he is...
<lordievader> He/she?
<BluesKaj> Guest60193, do you have a kubuntu related comment or question?
<cancer> blueskaj: I have ;D
<BluesKaj> guess not :)
<Guest60193> what is kubuntu, I tought that was the name of the chat
<Guest60193> ????
<lordievader> Hey cancer, how are you?
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest60193: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<cancer> lordievader: hi, i'm fine, thanks for askin
<BluesKaj> with a name like cancer , i wonder
<phoenix_firebrd> ha ha ha
<lordievader> lol
<cancer> lordievader: i'm stuck with kubuntu. i'm facing issues. even after installing the fresh copy and command for up|dist-ug.... its hangs after start up. only i am able to use alf+f2 to run any app (even not all)
<cancer> Blueskaj: Yes, it's cancer 'name for some ppls' and star for others :-p
<cancer> lordievader: i cannot click any icon in panel (like windows xp start bar)
<lordievader> cancer: Euhmm, could you perhaps send a screenshot?
<cancer> lordievader: i tried to take one, but failed. it stucks.
<phoenix_firebrd> cancer: is the taskmanager working?
<cancer> lordievader: will it work with failsafe load
<lordievader> cancer: Is the install old/heavy modified?
<cancer> lordievader: old/heavy?
<lordievader> Old or heavily modified XD
<cancer> lordievader: :( let me get back into kubuntu. need a quick reboot. Brb :)
<cancer> C Ya
<cancer> sudo reboot ;)
<lordievader> Sudo reboot in kde isn't a very clean way of doing things I've noticed
<Wizard> ;]
<BluesKaj> brb , gotta setup thunderbird on my other drive /12.04 ...kmail is just too much bother segfaulting constantly ... gonna wait for a while 'til I try it again
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<cancer> lordievader: Back with Kubuntu LO@dEd
<cancer> Lordievader: i am now loged in with failsafe (previous session)
<lordievader> cancer: And the failsafe works?
<cancer> lordievader: yes, that's y i'm with ya know. can't say much about next time
<lordievader> I'm thinking it is a driver issue... What kind of gfx card do you have?
<cancer> lordievader: nvidia quadro
<lordievader> cancer: Did you install a driver for it?
<cancer> lordievader: before doing with drivers, i need to ask about the panel. i mistakenly removed the some panel, where it shows open windows. now i can only switch them by alt+tab method
<lordievader> cancer: Rightclick the desktop -> add panel -> default
<cancer> lordievader: Nope, no drivers yet. no sound and no graphic drivers.
<lordievader> You might have to unlock the widgets
<cancer> lordievader: i tried that method and it hang
<lordievader> cancer: Then you'll need to get a driver from nVidea.
<cancer> lordievader: tell me how to do it. it's an impossible task, i tried to get help from here when i first installed kubuntu
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Drivers problem?
<cancer> Lordievader: where to start. driver thingy is still untouched.
<cancer> Wizard: Yep :)
<lordievader> cancer: Jup it is difficult, I remember the first time I had to do that in linux... god what a problem. But now it is a breeze.
<lordievader> cancer: I guess you could use the GUI method
<lordievader> kmenu -> apps -> system -> additional drivers.
<Wizard> lordievader: like jockey?
<Wizard> ^^
<lordievader> Yea
<cancer> wizard: i remember jockey, but i think kubuntu needs jacky :-p
<lordievader> I don't know how the app is called... actually, I just know it is that additional drivers thing. I don't use it myself.
<cancer> lordievader: i tried once from additional drivers. but it change resolution to 640****. now current resolution is 1024****
<lordievader> cancer: Do you now have a nvidea control panel?
<lordievader> Or did you install the nouveau driver?
<cancer> lordievader | wizard: please tell me the solution that works fine. i don't want to install kubuntu again. it's just today i have installed it.
<Wizard> cancer: Is it nvidia optimus?
<lordievader> cancer: What options do you have in jockey/additional drivers?
<cancer> lordievader: no nvidia control panel.
<lordievader> cancer: But what does that jockey/additional drivers/what-ever-it-is-called thing give you?
<cancer> wizard | lordievader: http://imagebin.org/212609
<lordievader> cancer: Wich one did you try?
<cancer> wizard | lordievader: There are no activated Drivers:D
<cancer> wizard | lordievader: none
<lordievader> cancer: Well activate the top one, post-release 173
<Galvatron> What crad?
<Galvatron> *card
<cancer> lordievader: the top one. (hope it won't come with experimental based)
<cancer> Galvatron: Nvidia quadro
<Galvatron> Which model?
<BluesKaj> ok , thunderbird works like a charm on 12.04 & 12.10 ...dunno why i bothered with kmail
<cancer> Galvatron: i don't remember it's model. it's some FX 1000 i thing
<cancer> think*
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Jup thunderbird is nice :)
<Galvatron> FX 1000 and newer should be supported in the latest drivers
<BluesKaj> cancer, open a terminal , dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<cancer> Galvatron: Yes, it's 'Nvidia Quadro FX 1000' Confirmed
<cancer> blueskaj: ii  nvidia-common                          1:0.2.35                                 Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<Embalmed> Hey guys, i'm trying to do-release-upgrade and it keeps failing saying some 3rd party packages can't be upgraded or something, where do i look to find out what those packages are
<BluesKaj> oops i should have mentioned pastebin , cancer
<cancer> Galvatron: Latest drivers but how to do it. i don't know. once i have tried that jockey.
<cancer> Blueskaj: that what i did even having bin in mind. Sorry. :)
<lordievader> cancer: If i am not mistaken 173/post release are the latest.
<Galvatron> Sorry
<cancer> lordievader: i was just going to ask about it. So i should do it now? need a y/n to proceed.
<Galvatron> I've just checked and Quadro FX 1000 is GF5-based
<Galvatron> So no new drivers support - legacy only
<lordievader> Galvatron: So 96?
<lordievader> version 96 I mean
<Galvatron> 173.xx rather
<lordievader> 96 is newer than 173?
<BluesKaj> Embalmed, open muon settings>configure software sources, and uncheck 3rd party software sources
<cancer> lordievader | Galvatron | blueskaj | Wizard: ???? :|
<Wizard> ?
<Embalmed> BluesKaj: I can try that, but the script said it was disabling 3rd party sources also, so i don't think that will help
<Embalmed> was just lookign for a log or somethign that said exactly what
<cancer> Wizard: do you have any solution?
<lordievader> cancer: I'm sorry I don't have use nvidia card, I have one, but I don't use it. So I don't really know what version you need XD
<Wizard> cancer: I'm terribly sorry, but I am avoding nvidia like it's been leprous :(
<Wizard> That's why I've *never* had to deal with such problem and I simple don't know how can I help you.
<Galvatron> For this very card nVidia's website recommends drivers 173.1431
<BluesKaj> cancer, open kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers , choose the recommended driver and activate it ,,,it will then proceed to download install and configure the driver
<cancer> Galvatron: :-?
<Galvatron> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
<Galvatron> See for yourself
<cancer> blueskaj: and will it work?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Isn't the post-release updates one a better one?
<Galvatron> So install the 173.xx, NOT 96.xx
<BluesKaj> lordievader, not on my setup
<lordievader> Hmm ok, I wouldn't know...
<cancer> Galvatron | blueskaj: so what finally i should choose > http://imagebin.org/212609
<BluesKaj> the driver that shows as "recommended" is tested and known to work , lordievader , the post-release drivrs are usually experiumental
<lordievader> Ah ok, thanks. One of the reasons I like the IRC channels, I always learn new things :D
<cancer> OK Guys here it goes the recommended.....
<lordievader> Goof luck
<BluesKaj> yes cancer , as I said , "recommended"
<Galvatron> nVidia's experimental drivers are marked as "BETA"
<lordievader> Good*
<Galvatron> All the reast are stable
<Galvatron> At least in theory...
<cancer> i've been once gone with all this process. finally what i got is not to look at kubuntu. and it's goes again. hope it won't :D
<Galvatron> I definitely recommend going for post-release stable drivers, as they might have bugfixes and new features
<Galvatron> BEAT only if they  solve some urgent issue, and.or drmatically improve the performance
<cancer> Galvatron: anyway, i must be ready for issue after those drivers finished.
<Embalmed> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<Embalmed> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be
<Embalmed> caused by held packages.
<cancer> lordievader: i only have qapt package installer. is there any other installer?
<lordievader> cancer: Sorry, what?
<cancer> lordievader: package installer other than Qapt
<lordievader> You want a different package manager? Try synaptic (sudo apt-get install synaptic)
<lordievader> You might have to enable some repos though...
<lordievader> Not sure.
<lordievader> cancer: Did you install the driver?
<cancer> lordievader: i have teamviewer, but i cannot install it. someone from here told me once about some kde installer as i remember. with right click i used to install it.
<BluesKaj> Embalmed, did you update with apt-get after editing the package manager..it's a good policy
<cancer> lordievader: yes, drivers are finished and need a restart. but i'm afraid to do. so i'm asking about some other little stuff. :)
<Embalmed> trying that now, the do-release-upgrade replaced oneiric with precise in the sources.list so i had to revert, and now i'm updating
<cancer> Lordievader: recommended drivers are installed.
<lordievader> cancer: Ok good, let us know if they work!
<lordievader> cancer: And does it work?
<cancer> lordievader: yes. does a man need glasses when drivers won't work?  :D
<BluesKaj> it must he's using quassel
<cancer> Lordievader: it's worked and remind me of late kubuntu.
<lordievader> How do you mean that?
<cancer> blueskaj: who? me. i'm using quassel.
<cancer> blueskaj | lordievader: dirvers are installed and now resolution is changed to 640x480. this is the highest resolution.
<lordievader> Go to the nvidia control panel.
<BluesKaj> cancer, yes the join message tells us you're using quassel
<cancer> blueskaj: right, once upon a time i learned to use it :-p
<cancer> lordievader: i'm on it.
<cancer> lordievader: wt's next
<lordievader> I don't know the nvidia control panel, but see if there is an option to change it...
<BluesKaj> cancer, kmenu>apps>settings >nvidia x-server settings
<cancer> lordievader: no there isn't any opt.
<cancer> blueskaj: i'm on it.
<cancer> blueskaj: what next?
<cancer> lordievader | blueskaj: http://imagebin.org/212616
<cancer> lordievader | blueskaj: http://imagebin.org/212617
<cancer> Am i Lost? anyone there....!
<lordievader> Nope right track.
<lordievader> It's just that I don't use nVidia so I wouldn't know where to go. Look around for resolution settings.
<cancer> lordievader | blueskaj: http://imagebin.org/212618
<BluesKaj> cancer, try kmenu>computer>system settings>display and monitor >size and orientation , arethere nay options in the "size" dropdown ?
<Ezim> cancer, look to display configuration
<BluesKaj> are there any
<cancer> blueskaj: http://imagebin.org/212616  |  http://imagebin.org/212617  |   http://imagebin.org/212618
<cancer> Blueskaj: yes there are two.
<Ezim> cancer, hmm why are you using driver 173... (legacy)? old nvidia card?
<cancer> blueskaj: 320x240  |  640x480
<lordievader> cancer: What is the resolution you want?
<lordievader> cancer: There are dirty workarounds...
<cancer> Ezim: Nvidia Quadro FX 1000.
<Ezim> cancer, then you are using wrong driver
<lordievader> 173 is the recommended?
<BluesKaj> then you might want to try the post-release driver , since 640x480 is quite low res
<Ezim> Legacy releases for GeForce 5 series GPUs <<--- is for 173... drivers
<BluesKaj> Ezim, he's using the recommended driver
<lordievader> Or you could force a res with xrandr
<lordievader> I'm not really sure how gfx cards respond to that actually XD
<lordievader> CRT monitors however respond fine to the workaround
<cancer> lordievader: i was using above 1024x****. something like 1280x960 as i remember
<cancer> ezim: recommended driver were 173 shown their.
<Galvatron> As for 17", 1152x864 is more optimal
<cancer> lordievader: ahh i don't know well but heard of Xrandr too. :D
<lordievader> cancer: As I said: not sure how GFX cards respond to it, but you could try: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<cancer> galvatron: i really don't remmeber the exact resolution. but i'm currently using 1280x???? somthing. i remember 1208
<cancer> 1280
<lordievader> 1280x1024?
<cancer> blueskaj: i know i'm using the drivers you told me. now what with xserver setting?
<cancer> blueskaj: http://imagebin.org/212616 | http://imagebin.org/212617 | http://imagebin.org/212618
<Ezim> cancer, your display configuration is not working correct
<Ezim> thats why your resolution is not picking what it should have
<BluesKaj> cancer, I saw that , I just posted , try the post-release driver instead ...they are obviously being very cautious about the recommended driver , but the post-release driver might be better
<lordievader> cancer: Did you do an, what was it?, nvidea-xconfig or something like that?
<Ezim> lordievader,  nvidea-xconfig gives new xorg.conf file
<lordievader> Long time ago when I used an nvidia card...
<BluesKaj> lordievader, if he used the jockey install in additional driver the nvidia-xconfig should have been auto generated
<lordievader> Ah oke... nvm :P
<Ezim> if not correct used cancer can after that command line not boot up again. must pick livecd and make new xorg.conf
<cancer> lordievader: i think i have tried those tricks in past. i'm afraid that trick will take me in to black hole
<Embalmed> i think getting it up to date oneiric first and doing do-release-upgrade has made it work, its downloading 1.5 gig of packages now
<cancer> lordievader: sorry i'll try that when i'll have no other options.
<Embalmed> thanks BluesKaj
<lordievader> Embalmed: That is why we have a recover option in grub ;)
<BluesKaj> Ezim, or use the tty to remove the driver , and let the default driver run
<Ezim> BluesKaj, thats work, but not all can handle tty.
<cancer> blueskaj |ezim | lordievader | galvatron: what's the final decission
<BluesKaj> Embalmed, ok , good to hear ;:)
<Ezim> cancer, I would try with other drivers and not legacy
<BluesKaj> well cancer the decision is yours
<Ezim> your card is newer then mois
<cancer> blueskaj: thanks for ur opinion
<cancer> Lordievader: what up bro :D
<lordievader> cancer: ?
<BluesKaj> cancer , try the post-release driver
<cancer> lordievader: okie doki
<cancer> i'm on it
<lordievader> cancer: I'd say the same thing. Though I don't use nvidia :P, just give me ATI and I'll know what to do
<cancer> lordievader: maybe ATI don't do Nvidia stuff :)
<cancer> anyway, removing recommended drivers.
<lordievader> cancer: My way of installing ATI drivers is through the cli/tty not really noob-friendly :P
<cancer> lordievader: any idea about sound drivers
<lordievader> cancer: Are they not present?
<lordievader> Most cards should work out of the box...
<cancer> lordievader: it could be. i like google.
<cancer> lordievader: i removed the recommended and started the post release. it is 173 updates. do it need recommended one's to be present
<cancer> What if post release didn't work. then where to go.
<cancer> ?
<lordievader> cancer: It's best to have just one activated.
<cancer> ok. post one's are on there way alone.
<BluesKaj> cancer , no need to remove any driver just choose the post-release to activate , and the other drivers will disabled
<lordievader> cancer: Drop to a tty and run something along the lines of: sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<BluesKaj> lordievader, no, he needs to stop kdm etc on the tty , let the additonal drivers jockey do the work for him at this point
<cancer> lordievader: did you remember about package installer i was asking about. it was 'Gdebi-kde'. i used to install team viewer with it.
<lordievader> I ment that as an action if the driver fails and he gets a black screen or something else nasty.
<lordievader> Perhaps I wasn't clear on that point...
<cancer> I hate that black screen. it loves me alot. once it appears won't left forever.
<cancer> reboot time
<cancer> brb
<lordievader> cancer: We all love it :P
<cancer> Back with same results
<lordievader> 640x480?
<cancer> yep
<lordievader> Try forcing something higher...
<lordievader> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<cancer> One difference this time
<cancer> Check this out
<siganderson> I don't understand why the screen goes in stand-by even if I set the screensaver and energy power features to off... anyone can help?
<cancer> http://imagebin.org/212621
<cancer> lordievader | blueskaj | ezim: http://imagebin.org/212621
<lordievader> siganderson: It did the samething for me, now I've just set the screen energy saving for 360min and it never goes to sleep again...
<lordievader> siganderson: Not really an answer, I know, but it works for me...
<siganderson> tnx lordievader
<lordievader> cancer: That seems to be better than last time... the dropdown configuration doesn't give you any other options?
<BluesKaj> siganderson, I posted a suggestion in  #kde
<cancer> lordievader: nothing for resolution
<lordievader> cancer: Try forcing it...
<BluesKaj> ok..enough for one day ...take care
<Ezim> cancer, you can always use the opensource nvidia drivers
<cancer> ezim: will those works?
<lordievader> I'd first try to force the resolution onto it.
<cancer> lordievader: there are driver on official site.
<cancer> lordievader: will it goes blank if forcing didn't work?
<lordievader> That is what you got now.
<lordievader> cancer: It might, but then you can correct it through the tty.
<lordievader> Or reboot :P
<lordievader> xrandr things aren't permanent...
<cancer> then first tell me how can i correct it. then i try
<cancer> :D
<lordievader> Do you know how to get to a tty?
<cancer> alt+ctrl+f2
<cancer> ?
<cancer> lordievader: alt+ctrl+f2 ?
<cancer> right
<lordievader> Good ok.  Well once there, you need to type the following: export DISPLAY=:0 (this will tell the apps that use X to use that display)
<lordievader> And then: xrandr --output <name of your output> --preferred
<cancer> can we manke any batch file. i'll launch that to fix the issues
<lordievader> Jup
<cancer> cause i'll forget this all when i'm there
<lordievader> make sure to start your file with: #!/bin/bash
<cancer> i can't make sure.
<lordievader> And also make it executable
<cancer> tell me the location and how i'll run that file.
<cancer> i know how to work in terminal at XP not in linux. can't work with directory commands.
<lordievader> cancer: Could you give me the output of the xrandr command?
<cancer> http://pastebin.com/ULWL9Xf4
<cancer> lordievader: i found something in nvidia x server settings
<lordievader> cancer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/991390/
<lordievader> Save that as recover.sh in your home dir.
<lordievader> cancer: And then in your terminal say: chmod a+x ./recover.sh
<lordievader> But anyway should we continue tommorow, I kind of want to go to bed...
<cancer> repost the link please.
<lordievader> http://paste.ubuntu.com/991390/
<cancer> not this link
<cancer> the link from where i'll try forcing the size
<lordievader> cancer: Oh search google for "xrandr resolution force" its on linuxjournal.
<lordievader> I'm off to bed, talk to you later.
<cancer> just wait a few moments i have to show something
<cancer> lordievader | blueskaj: http://imagebin.org/212621 | http://imagebin.org/212622
<cancer> ezim: http://imagebin.org/212621 | http://imagebin.org/212622
<xcv_> hi, can somebody help me with vim? I would like to use perl-like regexes in the search (/)
<IdleOne> xcv_: try #vim
<xcv_> IdleOne: ok, thanks :)
<proxinix> can someone tell me what the kubuntu women channel name is please?
<ikonia> proxinix: there isn't one
<proxinix> not any more or has the name changed?
<Promethes> how to connect to cisco vpn in 12.04 using network manager? I filled vpn configuration but vpn connection is not connected. I tried kvpnc and it works without problems, but i want use network manager, anyone?
<ikonia> proxinix: there is no kubuntu for women channel
<Promethes> and where i can find logs for network manager (if something like that exists)
<ox1de> hi! my cpu was glitched and i unplugged it and rebooted, now my display is dim.... how do i get it back to being brighter?
<ox1de> [i'm on xubuntu]
<RuediiX> Promethes  what VPN protocol is used?    You need to download the appropriate Network-Manager VPN plugin
<RuediiX> oxlde  It sounds like your gamma is messed up, what X11 driver are you running.  (As a note, on Xubuntu you should go to #Xubuntu or #Ubuntu-en
<ox1de> how do i know which x11 driver i'm running?
<RuediiX> oxlde Well before that have you tried rebooting, and have you checked that there are no problems in xorg.0.log?
<ox1de> i dont know which x0log i'm using
<ox1de> i'll charge the battery and then reboot
<ox1de> maybe that will work
<RuediiX> oxlde Oh, it's a laptop, that's likely the issue.   I thought it was a desktop.  (That's important information, because  laptops have APIC control of their screen backlights.)   You probably should power down, charge to full, reboot.
<ox1de> ok thankz
<ox1de> i'll be back if that doesnt work
<cancer> how to install inxi in kubuntu?
<cancer> 'inxi'
<RuediiX> cancer:  Instructions here: http://cathbard.com/cathbard-repo-howto.html
<ox1de> Ok.. i rebooted and charged the battery and the screen is still dim
<ox1de> what should id o?
<RuediiX> oxlde OK, the issue is likely the ACPI auto-dimmed the screen.  Have you tried adjusting the backlight?
<ox1de> how?
<ox1de> how do i adjust the backlight?
<RuediiX> oxlde I believe XFCE supports most hotkeys.
<RuediiX> If not there should be an ACPI control program somewhere.
<ox1de> can you guide me through it?
<ox1de> how do i adjust the backlight?
<RuediiX> Well if XFCE managed to autodetect your hotkeys they should work the same as in any other OS.
<ox1de> um, thats going over my head
<RuediiX> The brightness keys on your laptop.
<RuediiX> You should be able to hit them.
<ox1de> i'm not sure if i have brightness keys
<RuediiX> OK, they are usually on the function keys and have the same "brightness" icons that would appear when adjusting the brightness on a monitor.
<RuediiX> The second place you can adjust it is the power-save settings.  In the settings panel.
<Jasper_> hi
<RuediiX> Power-save mode probably triggered as the battery was dieing and it failed to reset the brightness when you plugged it back in.
<Jasper_> someone can tall me the command list
<RuediiX> Jasper For the command prompt?
<Jasper_> RuediiX, I want the comand list like /j, /op or maybe /help to show the commands
<Jasper_> today is my first access in this channel
<RuediiX> oh this channel is the same as the rest of IRC.  Anyways, you can fetch it from the server, by pulling up the main server page, and typing /help
<RuediiX> Jasper, generally unless you are an admin don't need that many commands.  If you chat regularly you might want to /msg nickserv help to find out about registering your nickname
<Jasper_> thx Ruediix
<RuediiX> oxlde, did that help, did you find that power save box?
<cancer> almoxarife: ?
#kubuntu 2012-05-17
<ox1de> where are the power save settings? i have power manager, but where is power save settings?
<RuediiX> Power manager, that would likely be it.
<ox1de> doesnt seem towork in power manager
<ox1de> what do i adjust in power manager?
<Marqeaux> @ox1de: Check here: http://static.afbeeldinguploaden.nl/1205/10870/3GA0L.png
<RuediiX> OK, there should be a little applet you can add to your panel to adjust it.    (Rightclick on panel, add applet to panel.)
<RuediiX> OXLDE  It should say backlight on full when plugged in.
<RuediiX> oxlde Check the box.  It may be a slider, in which case, you slide it to full.
<ox1de> still dim...
<ox1de> i'll reboot
<ox1de> brb
<ox1de> Ok, its still dim d(>_<)b
<Marqeaux> What about trying the "Fn" button (push it in!), and find the symbol "sun" on your keyboard. Does that respond?
<ox1de> no
<ox1de> wait, yes that workd!!
<ox1de> thank you
<ox1de> :)
<ox1de> ok its bright agan
<Marqeaux> Aha! That did the trick! Nice....
<ox1de> word
<ox1de> thanks again
<Marqeaux> Sometimes the solution is simpler than you'd expect. That's why I always start simple...
<Marqeaux> Ah... he's gone! I guess he's so happy, he'll dance around his living room! Lol....
<Marqeaux> Anyway... good night everybody!
<L3top> Hello. I have a laptop and the media controls (XF86Audio*) do not seem to be mapped to anything in alsa. Was hoping someone could tell me what I might look at to fix this to Master.
<Odd-rationale> L3top: Do you see the proper output when you press the key while running xev?
<L3top> yes
<L3top> xev and HUD demonstrate they are working Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> What shorcuts are set in the Global Shortcuts for Kmix?
<L3top> Checking...
<L3top> hmm... I cant seem to open kmix.
<L3top> cycled for a while and just went away... no crash/debug window
<L3top> same again.
<Odd-rationale> Perhaps you have this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdemultimedia/+bug/963895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963895 in kdemultimedia (Ubuntu) "kmix is crashing after multiple volume changes" [High,Confirmed]
<Odd-rationale> It is listed as a known bug on the Kubuntu 12.04 release notes
<L3top> No... PEBKAC there... it was hiding.
<L3top> http://i50.tinypic.com/2m66gra.png
<L3top> Got it.
<L3top> It was clearly set to hdmi by default... ty Odd-rationale.
<Odd-rationale> OK. Cool. Glad you got it sorted out!
<mixolyd> hi :D
<mixolyd> can someone help me out? I posted this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1981503
<mixolyd> having trouble with booting kubuntu for the first time
<mixolyd> it works on ubuntu, but I don't wnat to use that
<Odd-rationale> mixolyd: That is strange. Have you tried switching tty's? Ctrl+Alt+F7
<mixolyd> i'm a nub
<mixolyd> what's ttys?
<mixolyd> I can try it
<mixolyd> when do I press it?
<Odd-rationale> Try switching from ctrl+alt+f1-f8
<mixolyd> btw i didn't menion that kubuntu works fine on live CD
<Odd-rationale> Try when you're stuck on the black screen after it booted up
<mixolyd> oh that was only when I did ACPI workaround on boot options
<Odd-rationale> Yeah, I just reiewed your forum post.
<Odd-rationale> *reviewed
<mixolyd> thank you
<mixolyd> it normally just goes to that loading screen with the dots and gets stuck there
<mixolyd> should I press alt+ctrl+f1-f8 there?
<Odd-rationale> mixolyd: If it is stuck there, then it probably won't work. But you can try.
<mixolyd> why do you think ubuntu works but kubuntu doesn't? aren't they essengtially the same
<mixolyd> worth a try
<Odd-rationale> mixolyd: Well, the login managers are different. Ubuntu uses lightdm. Kubuntu uses KDM.
<Odd-rationale> Kubuntu will be switching to lightdm-kde soon, so i hear.
<mixolyd> oh ic
<L3top> what?
<L3top> Oh noes.
<mixolyd> i did think it was a problem with login manager
<mixolyd> just not sure what I can do
<mixolyd> it's strange that live CD works fine
 * mixolyd shrugs
<Odd-rationale> mixolyd: Have you tried reinstalling?
<L3top> mixolyd: afaik the live cd uses the fbdev driver...
<mixolyd> Odd-rationale, many times, tried both 32bit and 64bit
<L3top> mixolyd: can you please give me the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<mixolyd> how can I do that? i'm new sorry
<Odd-rationale> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1981503
<L3top> sorry... in a terminal
<mixolyd> i can't get anywhere to type commands
<Odd-rationale> L3top: ^
<L3top> looking*
<mixolyd> wow my thread is getting spammed lol
<L3top> wow thats allotta spam
<Odd-rationale> Just reported the spammer. hopefully the mods will take care of it soo.
<mixolyd> spam is gone, wow that was fast!
<Odd-rationale> mixolyd: I looked up the specs of your machine. Do you have the integrated Intel graphics card or the NVIDIA?
<mixolyd> intel 965 integrated
<Odd-rationale> mixolyd: I'm rather at my wits end. But did you verify the iso file that you downloaded?
<mixolyd> Wudi does that
<mixolyd> but I did redownload too
<mixolyd> sigh oh well
<mixolyd> thanks anyway :) i'll try opensuse
<Odd-rationale> mixolyd: No problem. openSUSE is a great KDE distro.
<L3top> It seems related to your broadcom wireless for some reason.
<Odd-rationale> mixolyd: Don't have Wubi support though...
<L3top> you might try blacklisting that... I am not a big fan of wubi
<Odd-rationale> L3top: Why would Wubi Ubuntu work?
<mixolyd> L3 - ubuntu loads up fine without the broadcom driver.. makes me install firmware but still boots up
<L3top> I understand... I am just looking at the screenshot, I don't have a clue why the one would go and the other wouldn't, esp not related to GPU... but I frankly wouldn't expect the intel to be a problem and indeed you hit that lack of firmware and everything starts stopping
<Odd-rationale> "starts stopping" :)
<mixolyd> yeah
<mixolyd> guess i'm SOl
<mixolyd> thank you though
<L3top> well... I am not sure you are SOL if you can use the normal install CD.
<L3top> or usb
<Odd-rationale> mixolyd: tried rebooting to windows then reboot again to Kubuntu?
<mixolyd> yes
<Odd-rationale> OK. I give up. I'll stop giving silly suggestions. :)
<mixolyd> its ok i'll just try another distro.. not a big deal :)
<asobi> any reason why dolphin doesn't auto refresh?
<artao> WTF!!!
<JMichaelX> i just installed kubuntu 12.04 on a dell mini 9 last night... much nicer than i had expected it to be.
<Tamagotono> Anyone here have any problems with Amarok scanning ALL folders even ones that were not selected?
<lordievader> Good morning
<LukaM> morrning
<lordievader> LukaM: Hey, how are you?
<LukaM> Drinking first coffee of the day, readning eamil, getting ready to work
<LukaM> and you?
<lordievader> Making some tea, waking up...
<jessy> hey there, i'm new on linux, using kubuntu but i couldn't find my .login file where is it ?
<Wizard> What is .login? One of shell/login associated config files?
<jessy> i'm trying to set my system variables
<jessy> i used PATH=... and then export
<jessy> but everytime when i restart my computer that variables also gone
<jessy> :S
<lordievader> jessy: Why are you trying to (re)set the system variables?
<jessy> i'm trying to install qt-mobility
<Wizard> jessy: It's in repo, I think.
<jessy> In .profile (if your Unix shell is bash,ksh,zsh or sh), add the following lines  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$TARGET_DIR/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<lordievader> Wizard: I don't see it in the repo.
<jessy> where i should add these lines :)
<Wizard> jessy: ~/.bashrc is a good place.
<jessy> Wizard: let me investigate :p
<lordievader> jessy: Or you might mean ~/.bash_profile
<jessy> lordievader: ~/.bash_profile doesn't exist
<Wizard> jessy: You can allways create it.
<lordievader> jessy: You could create it
<jessy> lordievader: so i created that file and then what i must to do :)
<jessy> should i just paste  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$TARGET_DIR/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Wizard> jessy: This can mess things up.
<lordievader> jessy: No idea, I'm still not sure what you are trying to do...
<Wizard> Me neither.
<jessy> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/qtmobility/installation.html
<jessy> Making the libraries available on Unix
<lordievader> jessy: You downloaded the source?
<jessy> i download and compiled
<jessy> but i couldn't set that variables
<lordievader> jessy: So you did the ./configure; make; sudo make install?
<jessy> yup
<lordievader> jessy: Isn't it an dev thingie? Seems to be an api... *doesn't know QT*
<jessy> nope it's in my TARGET directory but i should set this folder as Making the libraries available on Unixsaid
<jessy> i just wanna know where should i set these variables
<jessy> In .profile (if your Unix shell is bash,ksh,zsh or sh), add the following lines  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$TARGET_DIR/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH where can i set this ?
<lordievader> jessy: http://tronprog.blogspot.com/2010/06/building-qt-mobility-in-ubuntu.html
<jessy> lordievader: thanks for the link it helps works like a charm atm, but i'm still wondering what does "In .profile (if your Unix shell is bash,ksh,zsh or sh), add the following lines  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$TARGET_DIR/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH"
<lordievader> jessy: Perhaps that is more for unix systems (linux is unix like, not unix)
<Ab3L> hi
<Marqeaux> Hi...
<lordievader> Hello, how are you all?
<Ab3L> Does everybody speak in English here? Or is there other semiofficial idioms?
<lordievader> This channel is English, there are other channels for different languages.
<andrew8665> Welldone
<andrew8665> cenima 4D works well under wine as its coded in QT
<andrew8665> KDE 4,8 like biting into a jucy sloppy cheese burger, Gnome like biting into a fat stack of crackers.
<lordievader> andrew8665: Gnome 2.x, 3.x or unity?
<andrew8665> any-
<andrew8665> Gnome is like win98
<lordievader> andrew8665: 3.x/shell and unity are quite unlike win98...
<andrew8665> As far as the GUI? yuck-
<sky100>  want to get the folder which was by default on my desktop after installing kubuntu 12.04 .. how to get it back ?
<sky100> by mistake i removed it
<sky100> pls help
<tsimpson> just add the Folder View widget to the desktop
<mydogsnameisrudy> add widget  folderview
<mydogsnameisrudy> ;)
<sky100> ok tsimpson
<sky100> ty mydogsnameisrudy
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep
<sky100> gonna get it .. let me c
<sky100> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<BluesKaj> hi sky100
<sky100> i have been able to install Kubuntu12.04 on my other partions , BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> sky100, good to hear , / and /home and swap?
<sky100> yep
<sky100> & /boot as well
<BluesKaj> why a /boot . not necessary
<sky100> i was going through a tutorial which said  /boot is to be configured
<BluesKaj> which tutorial ..got a url ?
<sky100> i gave / boot some 300 MB
<sky100> just a min
<sky100> BluesKaj, : here is the url : http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/12/manual-disk-partitioning-guide-for-kubuntu-11-04/
<BluesKaj> sky100, interesting , that the first time I've seen a /boot partition recommended in a tutorial . It may have to do with all the grub problems and windows mbr on dual boot setups
<sky100> i see BluesKaj
<sky100> ok
<sky100> BluesKaj,  : I followed the tutorial in letters , & Kubuntu installed without a pinch of issue
<BluesKaj> sky100, it's not really necessary , but apparently it used to be common practice before grub2 was released
<sky100> BluesKaj, : i see
<BluesKaj> the claim is to be able to boot a messed up system , but that's what most ppl use the tty for, and the live cd
<sky100> i see BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> anyway it's not a bad thing :)
<sky100> ok , thanx for your confirmation
<sky100> i was bit worried :|
<BluesKaj> it does take away a partition tho
<sky100> yep , a small partition though
<BluesKaj> so if you need another partition for another OS , then you might have to sacrifice the swap or the boot
<sky100> but i have 21Gb unallocated
<BluesKaj> doesn
<sky100> though i dont need to install any other OS  than having 2 OS on my this system..
<sky100> XP & kubuntu.. enough for this old machine to bear with
<sky100> nowadays i bearly use MS
<sky100> barely*
<sky100> i want to get a empty folder on my desktop.. how could i ?
<sky100> an*
<BluesKaj> 4 primary partitions is the max , afaik
<CruX|> true
<sky100> yeak BluesKaj
<sky100> h*
<BluesKaj> I use an older hdd for testing OSs ..got tired of the partitoning probs , altho grub likes to migrate to last linux OS installed
<sky100> i see
<sky100> yep .. its always advisable to stay away from partitioning .: BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> which I find odd , and not to my liking in case this old drive dies , then I have to reinstall grub on th other drive
<sky100> better  is to have a seperate HDD & dedicate the same to kubuntu
<sky100> no chance of messing up
<sky100> u stay cler & safe :)
<sky100> clear*
<BluesKaj> I use the main HDD for 12.04 , a WD3600 , and this older drive, a WD1600 for 12.10 testing ...so far so good
<sky100> cool
<sky100> whats the size BluesKaj ?
<sky100> arnd 320Gb or even more ?
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, sky100. How are you both?
<sky100> hey lordievader
<sky100> im fine , ty lordievader , how abt you
<BluesKaj> the WD3600 is 360G and the WD1600 is 160G , also i have 1TB external sata drive for media files
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader
<lordievader> I'm doing allright
<sky100> lordievader,  .. u would be glad to note that  i habe been able to install Kubuntu 12.04 on my other partition
<sky100> have*
<lordievader> sky100: Good for you :)
<sky100> & so far it okay
<BluesKaj> fine thanks lordievader
<sky100> yep .. im happy to get kubuntu back .. which i was missing badly
<lordievader> Yeah, once you are familliar with the system it becomes a dream. And you wish, when you are using Windows, that it is more like linux XD
<sky100> lol
<Wizard> I use windows everyday!
<Wizard> My cat likes them too.
<sky100> :p
<Wizard> Fresh air is good for thinking ;]
<Wizard> (Sorry, I had to do this)
<lordievader> Looking out into the world, dreaming, is good too!
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> Even my cat likes it!
<sky100> now  have to install adobe flash & other stuffs
<lordievader> Wow that is quite a feat for Windows :P
<Wizard> sky100: apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> Pack of codecs, flashes, java plugins and so.
<BluesKaj> yes , periodically I decide to dual boot to catch up on windows and to help friends who have probs , to refamiliarize myself with windows so i can help them , but after 2 week or so I always get tired of the windows quirks and i wipe it
<lordievader> I have it installed for photo work and audio. That are the only things I use it for.
<sky100> oh i find the you tube videos are running .. then adobe is installed ..
<sky100> dunno how it got installed on its own !!
<Wizard> sky100: Hmm. HTML5? :>
<BluesKaj> haven't done any dual booting for a couple of yrs tho
<Wizard> sky100: you can allways check it in package manager.
<sky100> ok
<sky100> i installed apper
<Wizard> sky100: fastest method is: dpkg -l | grep flash
<chachan> guys, is there a backport or something to get a different phonon backend?. I'm not confortable with gstreamer nor vlc
<BluesKaj> sky100, flash gets installed by default with kubuntu
<Wizard> sky100: solved :D
<sky100> wow
<sky100> yeah Wizard
<chachan> vlc doesn't allow me to set equalizer
<sky100> thats the beauty of kbuntu
<Wizard> I still can't belive I returned to KDE and I don't want to change it again.
<sky100> even i find that audio  is working ..
<lordievader> chachan: There is a pulse equalizer... You have to do some hacking since it is not available for 12.04. I'll get a link.
 * Wizard returns to coding.
<Wizard> BBL.
<lordievader>  chachan http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/system-wide-pulseaudio-equalizer.html
<sky100> did not have to do any thing to get sound working
<chachan> lordievader, thanks!
<sky100> alsamixer...
<BluesKaj> chachan, the alsa eq ?
<lordievader> chachan: If you run into problem let me know.
<Wizard> Nah.
<chachan> BluesKaj, I tried to set the amarok eq, but it said that my backend doesn't have that feature or so
<sky100> have to configure my xchat client  alot afterwards
<Wizard> Coding's boring.
<chachan> lordievader, for sure
<Wizard> sky100: Usually drivers come with kernel and most devices should work out of the box.
<chachan> lordievader, is pulseaudio-equalizer and GUI app?, gtk-based or some non-KDE stlye?
<Wizard> sky100: If the don't, it means either device is not supported at all, or serious hacks has to be made.
<BluesKaj> chachan, well either use the alasa equalizer orthe pulseaudio , but Ialways had good luck with the alsa-eq  ...it's your call
<lordievader> chachan: I think it is gtk but it looks allright here.
<chachan> lordievader, ok let me check
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I've allways had good experience with pulse eq
<sky100> Wizard, : xchat is fine so far ..
<Wizard> Personally I prefer konversation, but xchat's OK.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> sky100: For how long have you been using Linux?
<sky100> but i need to configure like posting audio player infos, system infos, etc
<sky100> hmm for abt 2 months or so ...
<sky100> then i had some probs last wekk itself .. & had to reinstall it
<BluesKaj> lordievader, Ididn't use pulse back then , only started using pulse for webaudio since I installed a pci soundcard
<Wizard> Ah, that kind of cra^H^H^Hstuff.
<sky100> 12.04
<sky100>  i was using 11.10 earlier
<Wizard> Linux is like love, after 2-3 months you get bored or you know that's it! ;P
<Tm_T> Wizard: that's not love
<sky100> im not bored at all .. Wizard
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Tm_T: than what if not love?
<sky100> im all eager to get into it in a deeper way
<Wizard> Eh, just like me, when I was younger.
<Wizard> Nah, "those were the days of good hunting and good sleeping".
<Tm_T> Wizard: love is what is left after that first month's infatuation
<sky100> ok guys .. gotta go for now ..
<sky100> ty you all
<Wizard> See you.
<sky100> cya soon
<sky100> :)
<lordievader> cya
<Wizard> Tm_T: I guess we could move it to offtopic channel ;]
<Tm_T> indee
<Tm_T> d
<Wizard> But yes, I agree.
<Wizard> That's what I meant.
<oneadvent> hello I would like to make an icon that runs this command: echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope && wine /home/oneadvent/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Diablo\ III/Diablo\ III.exe
<oneadvent> how can i do that? like what would run in the execution line?
<Pici> oneadvent: throw that into a script and then run the script
<Pici> Although, needing sudo access for that would be aproblem.
<oneadvent> Pici: I did that: http://paste2.org/p/2026191
<lordievader> Make it kdesudo, it'll give a gui asking for the password
<oneadvent> ahh kdesudo, lemme try that.
<lordievader> gksudo = gnome
<lordievader> Be sure to put the command you want sudoed in ""
<oneadvent> yea i tried that lol, been a while since i needed that command
<oneadvent> hmmm ok
<oneadvent> yea i dont think it is running still...no output on terminal and no program popping up. It does ask for the password now
<Pici> Does D3 even work under Wine? or are you trying to debug it?
<oneadvent> oh it works fine
<Pici> Neat1
<oneadvent> someone set up a ppa that is easy for people BUT it still has to have that tee command
<oneadvent> so i was trying to automate it so my kid can play (i can give him the password)
<oneadvent> hmm the quotations make it run if I ctrl-c after i put the "wine" line on a second line instead of &&
<andres___> hola
<Husar> Hi, how to get volume conmore sensibility? It this moment, volume have 20 scroll points, how to get 50 - for example?
<oneadvent> for anyone following: I changed the line to 'kdesudo "echo 0 > /the/file/path"' and it works fine
<oneadvent> need to really find a way to give my user permission to write to that file anyway then it would be 1 step better
<BluesKaj> Husar, open alsamixer in the terminal
<BluesKaj> make sure the Master, PCM,
<BluesKaj>  Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'
<BluesKaj>  then turn those controls up to the max.
<Husar> thx, will try
<lordievader> oneadvent: What file does the user need acces to?
<Husar> BluesKaj: this do not help me, in console i can increase volume with 1 point, but if scroling volume slider, 1 point = 5 point in console
<Husar> i want to scroon 1 pint on mouse wheel, and get 1 pont on console, not 5
<lordievader> Isn't there some alsa volume command you can bind to a key or something?
<BluesKaj> Husar, sorry I don't understand . alsmixer is in the konsole , use your speaker volume ctrl to turn the volume down if alsamixer is turned up too far
<JuJuBee> Is it possible to lock the desktop background and prevent users from changing it?
<simon___> i'm sure there would be, im knew to kubuntu too though so not sure :(
<Wizard> Probably yes, but I've never did it. Try googling for KDE kiosk mode :]
<JuJuBee> Kiosktool does not work with KDE4 according to google searching
<drachen1000> Hi
<azhoral> hi
<aboudreault> Hi
<aboudreault> I'm using Kubuntu oneiric since a while.... and at least 2 times per weak.  The GUI totally crash
<aboudreault> *week*
<aboudreault> like to color of the main menus are glicthing with lines and then I lose all KWIN and border then keyboard is dead.
<aboudreault> are you aware of that/
<BluesKaj> aboudreault, you might have an intermittent hardware problem
<aboudreault> :(
<BluesKaj> aboudreault, have you upgraded KDE to 4.8.2?
<aboudreault> yes, using 4.8.2
<aboudreault> from the ppa
<BluesKaj> ok , have you updated/upgraded/dist-upgraded since ?
<aboudreault> only upgraded.
<aboudreault> still using oneiric
<aboudreault> not precise.
<BluesKaj> yes , dist-upgrade , only upgrades kde packages not the OS
<BluesKaj> do-release-upgrade , upgrades onieric to precise
<aboudreault> I'm afraid of that ;)
<BluesKaj> just showing you the difference between the commands
<aboudreault> yeah
<aboudreault> BluesKaj, a dist-upgrade tells me: 11 upgraded, 6 newly installed
<aboudreault> so I'm up-to-date
<aboudreault> (talking oneiric)
<aboudreault> ah, I see xserver-xorg-video-intel can be upgraded.
<BluesKaj> aboudreault, have you checked the logs for errors when the desktop/kwin crashes ?
<BluesKaj> ahh, graphics driver needs updating
<aboudreault> in xorg.log
<aboudreault> damn... [ 81475.564] (WW) intel(0): intel_uxa_prepare_access: bo map failed: Cannot allocate memory
<aboudreault> that's strange...
<BluesKaj> Xorg.0.log
<aboudreault> yes, that where I've found that
<aboudreault> BluesKaj, launchpad say: status: 	Confirmed → Fix Released
<aboudreault> so will reboot and try that driver.
<aboudreault> BluesKaj, thanks for pointed me that
<BluesKaj> aboudreault, good luck :)
<oneadvent> sorry lordievader i missed your comment. the user needs access to /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope
<oneadvent> need write access
<aboudreault> BluesKaj, hey, quick question. I'm using intel driver... and there is no xorg.conf. How can I get something generated with my current setup?
<oneadvent> and lordievader I used this guide: http://www.bay12forums.com/smf/index.php?topic=65326.0 and so it shoudl not need that line at all now :)
<BluesKaj> aboudreault, sudo Xorg -configure
<aboudreault> BluesKaj, can't run that if my server is already running
<aboudreault> fatal: Server is already active for display 0
<BluesKaj> abou yeah you need to drop to a TTY and stop kdem then run the command then startx
<BluesKaj> aboudreault,^
<BluesKaj> stop kdm
<aboudreault> BluesKaj, alright.
<BluesKaj> aboudreault, sudo service kdm stop
<BluesKaj> drop to a TTY , ctl+alt+F1 or F2 , usually
<aboudreault> yes
<BluesKaj> ok
<lorddelta> Hi. I've been having problems with my sound, with pulseaudio. Currently, its working, however it keeps on dying. Thankfully, I know why, and I know how to temporarily fix it...I might be able to dig around in the documentation before someone answers, but there's an issue with my speech dispatcher running pulseaudio, meaning I can't access my sound hardware or play anything. Its obviously a rights issue, and the guy in the pulseaudio chat was t
<Oxymoron> Hi, I am basicly using this code in a network game: http://pastebin.com/QfcCALhx. For one strange reason, it works on Windows and other linux computers ... So its problem on my computer. I wondering, I get error "connect() failed (in trying to find out client ip): Permission denied". What could cause that in Kubuntu?
<L3top> Oxymoron: have you looked at iptables? It is hard to tell from just what is there what is going on... but my blind guess would be firewall related
<Oxymoron> L3top: Could it be because I use ports around 1000 that my firewall blocks? How to check? I havent done anything with my firewall in Linux before
<L3top> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Oxymoron> L3top: How do I check ips and ports and if I can use them then?
<chachan> Oxymoron, netstat -patun | egrep ":80" # < Checks ports 80
<Oxymoron> L3top: Seems like my firewall ufw isnt even enabled ...?
<chachan> Oxymoron, you might want to sudo it to get processes non-owned by the current user
<Oxymoron> chachan: Yes, but how to check if ports 1026-1200 is available in UDP? Thats random ports I use on my client to test game.
<chachan> Oxymoron, hold on
<Oxymoron> I wonder if it could be another problem as I am the ONLY one in my project that cannot run the game ... even Windows works xD
<Oxymoron> I just want one IP, for instance loopback adress 127.0.0.1 on my computer to allow all UDP connections on port 1026-1200
<lorddelta> ...how long should I wait before reposting in this channel?
<Oxymoron> chachan: ok :)
<lorddelta> There should be a guideline in the irc guidelines on the exact number...
<chachan> Oxymoron, sudo netstat -patun | egrep "udp" | egrep "127.0.0.1"
<chachan> Oxymoron, this is not the ideal since is not filtering by ports
<chachan> but filtering by ports looks that need more testing based on my low experience with regex
<chachan> but this is the guide http://www.regular-expressions.info/numericranges.html
<chachan> enjoy :)
<Oxymoron> chachan: That gives me UDP connections established only.
<Oxymoron> I just want to solve my problem.
<Oxymoron> Not introduce more problems, like learn how to use netstat.
<chachan> Hm, sorry for causing you problem while I'm trying to help you. My bad
<chachan> Oxymoron, then you might want to use this: google.com
<L3top> Oxymoron: take a look at guarddog.
<L3top> !info guarddog | Oxymoron
<ubottu> Oxymoron: Package guarddog does not exist in precise
<L3top> doh
<L3top> one second
<Oxymoron> chachan: Yes I looked on google already, but I cannot find any solution on my problem.
<Oxymoron> Thats why I ask here.
<chachan> also my bad
<L3top> Are you on 1204 Oxymoron?
<Oxymoron> chachan: I want to just solve my problem, to run the game. So each client can get its own IP-adress.
<Oxymoron> L3top: 1204?
<L3top> yes... what release of kubuntu are you on
<L3top> lsb_release -sc
<panne> Oxymoron: add "l" for listening ports to netstat options, so you'll see not only established connections
<panne> ...but also listening ports ;)
<Oxymoron> L3top: precise version release
<Oxymoron> panne: How? :)
<Oxymoron> Possible to check some kind of log on my system?
<Oxymoron> I get error: "connect(7, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(1025), sin_addr=inet_addr("255.255.255.255")}, 16) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)" when debugging it on C.
<panne> [18:19] <chachan> Oxymoron, sudo netstat -patun*l* | egrep "udp" | egrep "127.0.0.1"  # without Asterisks, of course
<Oxymoron> panne: What insteead of * ?
<Fleg_> Hi All! After upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 I have stuck packages: ia32-libs-multiarch. Is it normal?
<panne> only add the l: [...] netstat -patunl [...]
<Oxymoron> panne: 1 or | ?
<BluesKaj> Fleg_, have you finished upgrading and are running the OS ?
<Oxymoron> panne: Does not help at all.
<Fleg_> BluesKaj: The upgrade was successful (except of not installed grub). After booting from live cd and reinstalling the grub the system boots normally and is running ok.
<panne> Oxymoron: well, I think it should (only) help with this question: [18:10] <Oxymoron> chachan: Yes, but how to check if ports 1026-1200 is available in UDP?
<Fleg_> BluesKaj: but aptitude is showing packages to update: ia32-libs-multiarch. But a lot of packages are depending on it.
<Oxymoron> panne: Well it does not help my problem. I guess the ports are available. I freaking hate IRC get me into sidetracks debugging things I do not need to do, to make it work. I just want the magic line to paste into my terminal that solves my problem ... xD
<Fleg_> BluesKaj: I'm not really familiar with debian package manager. On gentoo it's lot easier to solve. Just rebuild the whole dependent packages.
<BluesKaj> Fleg_, ok , run sudo dpkg --configure -a , that should help either install or remove the broken ones
<panne> Oxymoron: it's to show the *L*istening ports... so it's a little L...
<panne> Oxymoron: wishing u luck... ^^
<chachan> I've seen magic tricks but none of them retrieve udp ports :p
<BluesKaj> Fleg_, if you get errors , sudo apt-get -f install
<Fleg_> BluesKaj: dpkg --configure -a does no output.
<BluesKaj> ok , no errors
<BluesKaj> try updating/upgrading again
<BluesKaj> Fleg_,^
<Fleg_> BluesKaj: what do you mean updating again? aptitude update && aptitude upgrade?
<BluesKaj> Fleg_,yes
<L3top> Unfortunately I am not finding a frontend point and click package for precise Oxymoron.
<Fleg_> BluesKaj: Unable to resolve dependencies for the upgrade: no solution found.
<Fleg_> BluesKaj: I can send an output of --full-resolver
<BluesKaj> Fleg_, sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<Fleg_> BluesKaj: no effect.
<BluesKaj> upgrade ?
<Oxymoron> L3top: :( So freaking annoying is this. It blocks me from programming the game. Kubuntu sucks.
<Fleg_> dpkg --clear-avail
<L3top> and you make it so much fun to try and help you.
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, you have a habit of getting into jams without researching and then asking ppl to bail you out ..unfortunately you're not alone :(
<L3top> "I want it secure, to not get hacked, I don't want viruses, and I don't want to have any idea how any of that works, I just want it to magically know what traffic is good or bad".
<Oxymoron> L3top: Sorry, but its so frustrating and weyre not getting anywhere to get the actual problem.
<L3top> That is because <Oxymoron> I just want to solve my problem. <Oxymoron> Not introduce more problems, like learn how to use netstat.
<L3top> You dont want to fix your problem, you want the problem not to exist, and do not seem to understand why it does... therefor "kubuntu sucks"
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I am ALWAYS researching. But forums, google etc is very bad at getting some useful problem cases that looks like mine. Usually it ends with I kill Google and browser because it cannot help me anyway. Then I get into IRC and get more and more mad, the more people point me in wrong direction. In the end I just hink computers sucs xD
<BluesKaj> Fleg_, results?
<Oxymoron> L3top: Yes, the problem SHOULDNT exist thats my point :D I do not want to fix a problem someone else caused or because something has bad logics.
<BluesKaj> I have to go in a few mins ...lots of yardwork to do today ....bbl
<lorddelta> (repost) Hi. I've been having problems with my sound, with pulseaudio. Currently, its working, however it keeps on dying. Thankfully, I know why, and I know how to temporarily fix it...I might be able to dig around in the documentation before someone answers, but there's an issue with my speech dispatcher running pulseaudio, meaning I can't access my sound hardware or play anything. Its obviously a rights issue, and the guy in the pulseaudio c
<Fleg_> BluesKaj: I'm about to post an output of aptitude -s -y --full-resolver upgrade
<L3top> Perhaps I am venting on you unfairly... and if so I apologize. I have poured thousands of hours into a project and about 15 minutes ago was told the project sucks because a piece of hardware did not work out of the box on a pre-alpha experimental install... so your attitude reminds me quite a bit of that.
<Fleg_> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/992673/
<BluesKaj> fleg use apt-get , aptitude is no longer supported afaik
<L3top> Oxymoron: it is not bad logic. Non standard ports are blocked by default.
<L3top> It is very much on purpose.
<Oxymoron> L3top: Well everything is done locally on my own computer, so nothing should be blocked.
<L3top> Does this local network connect to the internet?
<Oxymoron> L3top: Anyway, how to make all ports nonblocked temporarly in Kubuntu then? I dont care for the moment if its a seructiy risk, I just wnat the problem out of my way.
<L3top> because network traffic is network traffic.
<L3top> So it absolutely should be blocked.
<Oxymoron> L3top: Yes my local network have internet connection.
<BluesKaj> Fleg_, using aptitude may be what's causing the problem , it no longer resolves dependencies as well as apt-get
<Oxymoron> L3top: But internal network traffic on my own freaking computer, not between any other computers should work, right?
<Oxymoron> L3top: I connect clients that is on my ownn computer to a server which is on the same computer and both clients and server uses same ip, ie 127.0.0.1. Then server and clients use port 1025 to listen. This havent been any problem earlier and I hell do not understand why it should now.
<L3top> What is the server address
<Oxymoron> So no traffic gets out of my own computer, its sent back and forth locally.
<Fleg_> BluesKaj: here is the output of apt-get upgrade. http://paste.ubuntu.com/992680/
<L3top> I dont need the exact address
<Oxymoron> L3top: Server adress is also 127.0.0.1. I am using loopback.
<BluesKaj> Fleg_, ok run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<L3top> all addresses are 127.0.0.1?
<Fleg_> BluesKaj: looks good.
<L3top> That makes no sense.
<Fleg_> BluesKaj: I'll do the upgrade and see how it goes. But it looks good.
<Oxymoron> L3top: Well yes, because its tested in loopback. Oh crap, it does not have to make sense. It is for test purpose ONLY. It will not work like that in the end, when using the server. Then we will use differerently ips and ports.
<BluesKaj> Fleg_, yeah , best to aptitude now , unfortunately .... I used it for many yrs , but since 11.04 apt-get has been upgraded to surpass do abetter job with dpkg than aptituide
<BluesKaj> drop aptitude , Fleg_
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta go ...
<Fleg_> BluesKaj: thanks for help.
<Oxymoron> L3top: Just need test case to be able to try my game each time I reprogrammed it, so I can see my changes if they work.
<Fleg_> BluesKaj: I will remove aptitude not to be confused.
<chachan> since when testing ports with netstat is a wrong direction? heh
<BluesKaj> Fleg_, YW
<Oxymoron> chachan: Because it does not help me in this case as it seems the ports are available. So theres not the problem.
<Oxymoron> is there any ports Kubuntu use that should work?
<chachan> Oxymoron, if there are available through 127.0.0.1, then you won't be able to connect from an external host
<Oxymoron> chachan: i shall not connect from external host ...
<chachan> hm, you are watching ports available but you're unable to connect, is that right?
<Oxymoron> chachan: I am unable to connect to loopback adress locally on my own computer. I do not use any external traffic or so whatever.
<Oxymoron> The problem seems not to be the ports.
<Oxymoron> Tried port 45000+ for the computer, which should be free ports. Not that either works.
<chachan> Oxymoron, I see, try making a telnet test: telnet 127.0.0.1 5000 # 5000 for instance
<Oxymoron> chachan: I get: "telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused"
<chachan> ok, through netstat check the state of that port
<Oxymoron> chachan: Seems to be avilable
<chachan> is it *listening*?
<Oxymoron> chachan: nope
<chachan> which state?
<Oxymoron> no state?
<Oxymoron> Cannot even find the state of that port?
<chachan> the commnad I sent you before, the one you said it but useless, remember?
<chachan> it was*
<Oxymoron> chachan: I am using: "sudo netstat -patun | egrep ":5000" and it gives me nothing in return.
<chachan> 5000 was for instance...
<chachan> I wrote that
<chachan> change it for a port useful for you
<JuJuBee> Is it possible to lock down a desktop so the user cannot change the background or desktop icons/widgets
<Oxymoron> chachan: Tried different ports, same result everytime. netstat gives me blank, no result at all.
<Oxymoron> command succeed, but not otput
<chachan> Oxymoron, then there's not port running
<chachan> Oxymoron, therefore your application is not doing what you're expecting
<Oxymoron> chachan: Which mean?
<Oxymoron> How to make the port "running"?
<chachan> the application must do that
<chachan> and there is, magic!
<chachan> Oxymoron, makes sense?
<chachan> does the application has a log or something you can check?
<chachan> have*
<Oxymoron> chachan: Well thats why I use connect(sock_fd, (struct sockaddr *)&server, sizeof(server) in my application?
<chachan> so you're the developer behind this
<chachan> Oxymoron, I guess that's on the client
<Oxymoron> chachan: yes, or well both no and yes. I havent design the network protocol on the client side. I know how it works though. The strange thing is that it works no another Linux PC and even on Windows, exaclty the same code.
<Oxymoron> *on
 * Wizard is back
<Oxymoron> So it tries to start connection on the port, but it fails. Even telnet 127.0.0.1 PORT fails.
<Oxymoron> PORT = 1025 in my case.
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, does your router have application/port support thru the router FW ?
<BluesKaj> tcp/udp
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: it shouldnt make any difference anyway, as I do not send anything to router anyway.
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: But yes it has support for that.
<BluesKaj> are the other pcs  on your lan connected to the same router ?
<Oxymoron> Could it be soemthing in my /etc/hosts file?
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Doesnt matter, because I am only connect to myself on loopback adress 127.0.0.1.
<BluesKaj> normally 2 pcs shouldn't be using 127.0.0.1
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I know, but it doesnt matter in this case
<BluesKaj> how do you know ?
<Oxymoron> I use 127.0.0.1 locally on my own computer for both client and server application.
<obelus> ...what. It's loopback, the problem is obviously not the network.
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Because I am only use one PC in this case.
<Oxymoron> obelus: I know ...
<obelus> Oxymoron: I can see you do, it's the paths BluesKaj is trying to follow that's got me confused
<Oxymoron> Works to use telnet localhost 80 but not telnet localhost 25 for instance.
<obelus> Do you have an SMTP daemon running?
<Oxymoron> obelus: For some reason it seems all my ports are blocked on UDP.
<Oxymoron> obelus: No SMTP
<obelus> Then.. why would you connect to localhost/25? anyway. Do you have a firewall running that might be blocking your ports?
<lordievader> Good evening
<Oxymoron> obelus: Just to test
<Oxymoron> obelus: No firewall running it seems.
<Oxymoron> obelus: Tried to start server, which listen on port 1025 on localhost, then try to make telnet localhost 1025. Doesnt work.
<obelus> Oxymoron: using `netstat -ln | grep 1025` does it show that it's listening?
<chachan> Oxymoron, my two cents is that the application is not doing its job for some reason (let's call it a bug)
<Oxymoron> obelus: I get: "udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:1025            0.0.0.0:*         " not sure if thats mean listeing?
<obelus> Oxymoron: it is listening fine
<Oxymoron> chachan: Yes, but question is where as it works on other computers?
<obelus> Uh.. telnet is only TCP afaik though.
<chachan> Oxymoron, that's why is a bug, it should tell you :)
<obelus> Which would explain why it wont connect.
<Wizard> What is the best method of sharing files between Kubuntu machines?
<Oxymoron> obelus: How to test through UDP then?
<Wizard> NFS?
<chachan> obelus, right
<obelus> Oxymoron: Use a client to connect is all I can suggest off the top of my head.
<obelus> Oxymoron: Sorry, have never had to try to connect to a UDP port like that.
<BluesKaj> Wizard, nfs is good , but ssh works well too
<Wizard> Is it easy to integrate NFS with KDE?
<Wizard> I mean, click to share, click to mount? :P
<Oxymoron> obelus: I have a client that tries to connect to 1025 but fials.
<Wizard> Actually, /etc/exports is acceptable, /etc/fstab - not.
<chachan> obelus, the main point is that netstat doesn't throw the port, so it's not listen at all
<obelus> Oxymoron: All I can suggest right now is to make your code print debug messages whenever a client tries to connect to see what's happening.
<chachan> that's why is not a OS issue
<obelus> It is listening, as shown by netstat -ln
<obelus> I didn't think it was an OS issue, I'm still allowed to try to help, aren't I?
<chachan> Oxymoron didn't say so
<chachan> obelus, of course you are :)
<obelus> Oxymoron posted the output of netstat -ln, which showed me that it was listening.
<chachan> Oxymoron, hm, he told me something different, well in that case, yes, he must test that with the client
<chachan> Oxymoron, you were saying that you haven't design the client so far, right?
<BluesKaj> Wizard,you have to have a fstab entry for the export file on nfs
<chachan> designed*
<BluesKaj> er must have
<Oxymoron> chachan: Well I design client code, but not network protocol.
<chachan> ok, I guess it doesn't work
<Oxymoron> obelus: I try todo strace -f ./client but I do not get any useful info, just that connect() fails ...
<obelus> Oxymoron: I'd put mroe debug checks in the client to see what's happening, in its actual code
<obelus> Oxymoron: But I have to go to sleep for now or I won't have any for tomorrow =p, if you need any more help on this, I'd suggest ##programming. Anyway, night. Feel free to message me tomorrow if you want.
<Oxymoron> obelus: Hmm it is not my fault. But the problem was that I needed to press enter and then escpae in a input field where I entred Ip adress. So the ip adress was not used at all by client, tried to connect to some random ip :D
<obelus> So it works now then?
<Oxymoron> obelus: yes. So nothing wrong with netwovrk or client. Problem is the retarded C cannot handle strings porperly, OpenGL and SDL have no support for input fields ...
<Oxymoron> In some mysterious way I had to press enter before the ip adress was sent to client from the graphics ...
<obelus> Righteo. Sleepy time for me.
<Wizard> BluesKaj: fish:// works ok :)
 * Wizard dream about dolphin/avahi/nfs integration
<Wizard> *That* would be great.
<L3top> So whose fault is it Oxymoron?
<Oxymoron> L3top: The guy in my project group that programmed the graphic menu ...
<Oxymoron> which is NOT me.
<BluesKaj> fish is alright ..prefer ssh , altho I did use nfs to share files to a client pc which died recently ..mobo went kaput :(
<L3top> But I thought it worked in windows?
<L3top> and kubuntu sucked... and was buggy... et al.
<lordievader> I like nfs's speed :)
<BluesKaj> nfs is basically a mounted drive . so it's fast
<lordievader> Jup :D
<Wizard> L3top: What? :P
<Wizard> I agree Kubuntu sucks and it's buggy, but this is one of the best operating systems available on the market.
<Wizard> BluesKaj: Until "stale NFS lock", it's ok.
<Wizard> After, it'sa nightmare.
<L3top> <Oxymoron> L3top: :( So freaking annoying is this. It blocks me from programming the game. Kubuntu sucks.
<L3top> = PEBKAC
<Wizard> Pebkac is a really important program, mostly caused by:
<Wizard> 1. There is *no* good documentation, Kubuntu help is terrible.
<Oxymoron> L3top: Well sorry, Kubuntu does not sucks but I am irritated :P Either it is Linux or Windows that does not work with our project, no matter if SDL, OpenGL, string handling, network handling etc.
<Wizard> 2. Even if there was, nobody would read it.
<Wizard> s/program/problem/
<Oxymoron> L3top: Well I would say rather that my group didnt tell me you need to press enter to make string data valid. If you do not, the end of string is not added. In other words C string handling sucks.
<Wizard> In your app?
<L3top> That was all Oxymoron. Just a small mea culpa is nice when you pour your life into something, and it gets blamed for someone elses... issue.
<Wizard> Oxymoron: Do you port app from Windows to Linux?
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, I was advised yrs ago even when making entries into fsatb to use the enter key after completing a line , or the the entry doesn't stick.
<Wizard> Mount warns if there is no newline after last line.
<BluesKaj> err fstab
<Wizard> I bet some filesystems still cause problem with this ;P
<Oxymoron> Wizard: Not really, the app is platform independent.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> And you're Swedish?
<BluesKaj> Wizard, are you using defaults or user, auto ?
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Well I stand corrected :P Really sucks.
<Oxymoron> Wizard: Yes I am swedish
<Wizard> Currently fish is OK, BluesKaj.
<Wizard> Oxymoron: May I PM you?
 * BluesKaj is Finland-Svensk originally , but now a Canadian
<Oxymoron> Wizard: Sure
<raymears> hi everyone. quick question for you: has anybody been experiencing any issues with gwenview? i for one am unable to view regular jpegs (from my point and shoot camera) every once in a while. a restart of kde solves the issue...
<raymears> using kubuntu 12.04
<Brustofski-Fan> what are the names of some of the kde task manager replacements
<raymears> any idea what service i need to restart in order to avoid a kde restart?
<lordievader> raymears: Try running gwenview through the terminal to see if it points you to some errors when it happens again.
<raymears> lordievader: oh. good idea. thanks.
<raymears> i get a bunch of : Warning: "" failed to compile! lines every time i try to open an image
<lordievader> raymears: I don't get such errors. Google it, perhaps others before you have had the problem and, hopefully, fixed it.
<Brustofski-Fan> what are the names of alternative task managers for kde ??
<raymears> lordievader: thanks. i really can't seem to brain today :) found something. it is related to the gpu shaders.
<raymears> some new nvidia drivers got pushed out recently and i installed them today but haven't restared the machine. i suppose it's that.
<raymears> disabling opengl in gwenview from the settings dialogue solves the issue. there. done. thanks for the support!
<BluesKaj> raymears, you may want to switvk back to openGL once you reboot
<raymears> the transitions are just as smooth using software rendering
<raymears> as far as i can tell.
<graft> yo is there any way to get krunner to autocomplete file entries?
<cancer> where to download the right version of macchanger for kubuntu 11.10
<cancer> Wizard: Hey
<cancer> ubottu: where to download the right version of macchanger for kubuntu 11.10
<ubottu> cancer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cancer> ubottu | macchanger
<cancer> anyone there?
<L3top> !info macchanger oneiric
<ubottu> macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-9 (oneiric), package size 162 kB, installed size 532 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<L3top> apt-get install macchanger
<L3top> sudo apt-get install macchanger           sorry
<cancer> l3top: i cannot download from kubuntu. i mush download it from the current os 'xp'
<cancer> letop: i need a location of download.
<L3top> why?
<L3top> Just curious
<L3top> do you have a kubuntu machine around?
<cancer> l3top: i have installed kubuntu in same machine. i have two wireless adapters (usb and card). i was using usb and still have it. but just brought the card and want to use net on kubuntu. but can't do without changing mac. i do have and alternate and that's sure to switch to usb adapter.
<cancer> l3top: but i want to use this card.
<L3top> i386 = http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/i386/macchanger/download     64= http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/amd64/macchanger/download
<saheb37> how do i use reliance netconnect+ with ubuntu 12.04?
<cancer> l3top: how to differentiate i386/64?
<cancer> l3top: have installed kubuntu from this 'kubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso'.
<Guest61926> is this place where you can ask things about ubunutu 12.04 64bita?
<cancer> l3top: i386 will work, right?
<L3top> yes...
<Ab3L> good night
<L3top> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cancer> l3top: will 'gdebi-kde' will help me to install the downloaded package.
<Guest61926> i have a acer aspire 5336 laptop. i have 2 problems.. mainly i dont have any addional drivers installed.. and my laptop is getting quite warm (80-90 degrees celcius) any fixes for that? i allready tried LMsensors btw
<L3top> cancer: once you have the package, sudo dpkg -i <package-name>.deb
<L3top> in the directory you place it IN kubuntu
<cancer> l3top: thanks alot.. brb with kubuntu. :)
<L3top> Guest3350: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Stroobach> i have a acer aspire 5336 laptop. i have 2 problems.. mainly i dont have any addional drivers installed.. and my laptop is getting quite warm (80-90 degrees celcius) any fixes for that? i allready tried LMsensors btw
<L3top> Stroobach: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Stroobach> output nick@nick-Aspire-5336:~$ lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Stroobach> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a42] (rev 07)
<BluesKaj> Stroobach, you have no additonal drivers available?
<L3top> Stroobach: sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver
<L3top> reboot and check your temps.
<Stroobach> i will
<Stroobach> thc
<Stroobach> thx*
<Stroobach> brb
<L3top> btw Stroobach, which desktop are you using?
<Stroobach> ubuntu 12.04
<Stroobach> 64bit
<L3top> so Unity?
<Stroobach> yeap ( have to say.. quite new to linux
<L3top> Np... if it continues to give you grief, try KDE (kubuntu's front end)
<Stroobach> i will come back to that in a sec. i will reboot
<L3top> k
 * L3top finds Unity makes quick fans of KDE
<Stroobach> back again.  fan is speeding temp aroun 60-65 celsius
<Stroobach> and lowering btw
<Stroobach> thx alot
<BluesKaj> Stroobach, if you intend to stay with unity/ubuntu then support for your desktop is best received at #ubuntu chat
<Stroobach> i noticed that this is a kubuntu IRC so i will go to #ubuntu
<Stroobach> again thx for fixing my temp :)
<cancer> l3top: thanks. i'm done with it. will i need to reset real mac manually or it will be automatically reset after a machine reboot.
<tanin> Really enjoy the switch from ubuntu to Kubuntu.  Sure I still have Ubuntu on asus, but on this machine it's holding it's own.
<L3top> cancer: you could write a startup script or something I am sure... but can you explain your basic desire again...
<L3top> np Stroobach
<cancer> l3top: i want to know about the original mac. i have replaced it. so will it reset when i'll restart machine or i have to change it back manually.
<cancer> blueskaj: do you have any idea where to get perfect solution for nvidia quadro?
<BluesKaj> cancer, is that a new machine?
<cancer> blueskaj: it's the same.
<BluesKaj> yes , but how old ?
<cancer> blueskaj: machine's not much old, but maybe graphic card 'nvidia quadro'.
<cancer> l3top:?
<L3top> cancer: what is the problem with your nvidia?
<cancer> l3top: ah, can't get resolution after installing driver. i have tried recommended '173' and post update'173' yesterday.
<L3top> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<cancer> l3top: no result
<L3top> then you mistyped
<L3top> spelling counts :)
<L3top> lspci -nn | grep -i vga
<L3top> if you dont like caps
<cancer> l3top: http://paste.kde.org/481112/
<cancer> blueskaj: how to get machine specs? i have opened kinfo. but don't know how to get it as a text.
<BluesKaj> sudo lshw
<BluesKaj> cancer, copy and paste into the terminal , lspci -nn | grep VGA
<L3top> Ok...
<L3top> It definitely requires the nvidia-glx-173
<L3top> BluesKaj: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV30GL [Quadro FX 1000] [10de:0309] (rev a2)
<cancer> blueskaj: i did. here it come's again: http://paste.kde.org/481112/
<BluesKaj> L3top, cancer we did try the 173 yesterday but his res canonly do 640x480 max
<cancer> blueskaj: without '-i' it won't show anything. (Referrence; l3top) :D
<L3top> apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<L3top> cancer if you use caps it will
<L3top> linux does EXACTLY what you tell it. You were looking for vga instead of VGA. -i tells grep to ignore case
<L3top> cancer: a sudo belongs before that
<L3top> cancer: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<L3top> assuming that you have nvidia-glx-175 already installed
<cancer> l3top: do i have to first use this command 'apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri' and then the others. Will it bring black screen.
<cancer> ?
<L3top> cancer is nvidia-glx-175 currently installed?
<cancer> blueskaj: 'kinfocenter' showing two processors 0 and 1. does this means my sistem is dualcore?
<cancer> l3top: i have removed the drivers i installed yesterday.
<L3top> ok...
<L3top> to answer your other question, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep cores
<L3top> or just cat /proc/cpuinfo   for all sorts of processor details
<cancer> l3top: how i'll know with that about 'dual core'?
<L3top> cancer: we are going to want nvidia-glx-175 installed before running the long command, and that should be installed without x up
<cancer> l3top: x up?
<L3top> cancer: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<L3top> or just, cat /porc/cpuinfo  and look at ALL detail about your processor
<L3top> s/porc/proc/
<cancer> l3top: just want to know http://paste.kde.org/481130/
<L3top> X is the visual environment.... basically the same things you did yesterday to install 173... then run:  sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<L3top> No cancer, you do not have a dual core
<L3top> you have a hyperthreading p4
<BluesKaj> cancer, yes dual core
<Dan39> KKKKKKKKKKK UBUNTU!
<BluesKaj> oh L3top ?
<Dan39> hows everyone doing today
<cancer> l3top: what if i didn't get back to the kubuntu after applying those commands?
<L3top> er?
<szal> Dan39: but no chit-chat here either, for that there's #kubuntu-offtopic
<L3top> cancer: then you would uninstall nvidia-glx
<L3top> 173*
<Dan39> there is an offtopic for kubuntu o_O? couldnt just go into #ubuntu-offtopic? haha
<szal> Dan39: of course you could
<Dan39> but anyways... here problem guyss: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libx11/+bug/985202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 985202 in libx11 (Ubuntu) "libx11 causes kwin to crash on login (over NX protocol)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Dan39> wondering if anybody has any updates/advice
<cancer> l3top: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx?
<L3top> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-173
<cancer> Ok
<cancer> entering commands.
<BluesKaj> L3top, he has to drop to the tty to remove the graphics driver , and stop kdm first
<cancer> l3top | blueskaj: hyperthreading p4 / dual core :)?
<BluesKaj> cancer did you run cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep cores ?
<cancer> l3top: commands finished their work. so what know do i restart or need to know some commands for tty?
<cancer> blueskaj: http://paste.kde.org/481136/
<L3top> you would restart...
<BluesKaj>  ok cancer, just one core then
<L3top> hyperthreading single core
<cancer> l3top: and what about that Kdm thing blues talking of.
<BluesKaj> hyperblahblah
<cancer> lol :)
<L3top> lol
<cancer> do i have to stop kdm first? how?
<BluesKaj> kdm has to be stopped in order to install the driver anyway
<cancer> WHAT, aren't those commands are to install drivers and i'm done with them.
<cancer> Ok, i'm restarting machine, anything happen then i'll run this command 'sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-173. OK?
<cancer> blueskaj: i have run those commands with no drivers installed. is that ok?
<BluesKaj> cancer , drop to a virtual terminal by doing ctl+alt+f1 , then sudo service kdm stop , then , sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-173 , then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-175 , then sudo nvidia-xconfig , then startx
<cancer> blueskaj: what about these i have installed, 'sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core'
<L3top> 175 BluesKaj?
<L3top> " then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-175"
<BluesKaj> cancer , those aren't drivers they are libs required , I guess , L3top obviously has experience with this driver and trhe associated apps required by them
<L3top> unfortunately :P
<BluesKaj> L3top, I was assuming you meant the 175 driver has to be installed with those libs you posted
<cancer> l3top | blueskaj: there are no drivers installed yet. which drivers i should install now?
<L3top> BluesKaj: no, that mess just seems to make everything a lot happier. We do a media center in our project, and video autodetection/install has unfortunately fallen to me... so while I am not sure why that combination is magic in truth, it seems to do very well for everything requiring 173.
<L3top> we deal only with LTS and what exists in those repos.
<L3top> well... thats not completely true
<L3top> but still
<L3top> for that end
<BluesKaj> L3top, ok ,so he doesn't need the 175 driver if he installs those libs
<BluesKaj> ?
<L3top> correct
<L3top> sorry... I have to go afk for a min
<L3top> kids
<cancer> l3top: sure, tyt
<cancer> blueskaj: so what i need to do is a machine restart or xserver?
<JMichael|work> anyone know what ubuntu's repos are so slow right now?
<JMichael|work> [correction] anyone know why ubuntu's repos are so slow right now?
<BluesKaj> cancer , sorry for my misinterpretation , leave the 173 driver installed and follow L3top instruction above
<BluesKaj> cancer, you ran these commands ?  sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core'
<cancer> blueskaj: it's ok, yes. i did and there is no driver installed.
<BluesKaj> JMichael|work, which server are you using , perhaps a different one will be faster
<BluesKaj> cancer, is the 173 driver in kmenu>applications>system>additonal drivers?
<JMichael|work> BluesKaj: i am referring to the PPAs in particular. they are all really slow, but for the regular repos i do use a local mirror that is much faster
<cancer> blueskaj: http://imagebin.org/212773
<JMichael|work> BluesKaj: i did a kubuntu installation on a netbook a few nights ago, and made the mistake of telling it to download updated packages during the installation. it wound of taking well over an hour... all due to the repos being so slow
<BluesKaj> JMichael|work, well, ppas are being hammered i guess
<JMichael|work> BluesKaj: like i said, it is not just the PPAs. it is all of the US ubuntu repo's as well. i was just curious whether anyone know whatthe issue might be.
<maco> you tried all of them?
<JMichael|work> it wound up*
<BluesKaj> JMichael|work, slow during the install or slow later , probly would have taken long to update/upgrade after the install , anyway
<maco> or just us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<maco> there are 3 servers behind that one domain name iirc, but there are probably 50 public mirrors throughout the US
<JMichael|work> BluesKaj: no, because after the installation a person can more easily switch mirrors
<cancer> blueskaj: http://imagebin.org/212773
<JMichael|work> maco: read what i said. i am talking about ubuntu's repos, and yes, i tried all of the us.archive.ubuntu.com repos....
<BluesKaj> kmi yeah i used a fast server here in Cnada , but it was 2 weeks behind
<BluesKaj> JMichael|work,^
<BluesKaj> Canada , that is :)
<JMichael|work> BluesKaj: yes. the US repos are having serious problems of some kind.
<maco> JMichael|work: the ones that dont have ubuntu.com in their name are stil ubuntu repos
<maco> there's a TON of them available from the dropdown in the configuration tool
<maco> i'm not talking about manually editing config files to have some mirror you happen to know about in there
<maco> all the hundred-ish ones in the dropdown ARE official repos
<JMichael|work> maco: i refer to those as mirrors.... and if you know how to switch which mirror you are using during installation, i'd like to know
<BluesKaj> I'm using waterloo university mirror in ontario that's relatively fast
<JMichael|work> maco: i just specified us.archive.ubuntu.com and the PPAs... so you know which i mean
<cancer> blueskaj: ? i have posted the link here it's again. http://imagebin.org/212773
<maco> you should be able to change it in the package manager before you click the installation icon
<JMichael|work> BluesKaj: i am using indiana univesity's repos, which are quite fast
<maco> assuming you actually go to the desktop before starting your install
<maco> (which is one of those things that if you care to change things, i figure youd do, and if you dont care to change things, you dont)
<JMichael|work> maco: a person does not normally expect the default repos to be so slow
<maco> a week after release they do
<BluesKaj> cancer yes , use that driver
<maco> day of release, it's worse
<maco> day of release, i tend to be surprised if the ubuntu.com website is up
<cancer> blueskaj: post release or Recommended?
<maco> (it's also, of course, possible there's a bandwidth bottleneck somewhere on your end. i havent really noticed my updates being slow, for example, and i haven't changed from the default mirror)
<JMichael|work> maco: i've used ubuntu for years, and have rarely seen the repos perform as slowly as right now.... and it is well more than a week after release
<JMichael|work> maco: i don't think so. i can download an ubuntu ISO from IU bloomington in less that 40 seconds
<BluesKaj> post-release , cancer ...remember the recommended one only gave you 640x480 resolution
<cancer> blueskaj: i tried both yesterday and got same result.
<maco> i'm getting 4MB/s when i try to install ubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> well, the libs you installed may make the difference , cancer
<JMichael|work> maco: from which repos?
<maco>  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<cancer> blueskaj: so, i should go for post-release. ok
<maco> (i ctrl+C'd it after checking the speed. bleh. who'd want unity?)
<JMichael|work> maco: that is interesting.... i have NEVER seen such speed from those repos ever
<maco> ive seen a bit faster before
<maco> actually no...when ive seen faster it was from osuosl
<JMichael|work> maco: that is really puzzling
<maco> and i was at a university, so i got internet2 speeds
<maco> but anyway, i am on a high bandwidth connection at work right now
<BluesKaj> maco, you guys are lucky , here in the boonies the best dsl speeds are 750-800kbs
<JMichael|work> maco: yes... i have never even anything close to 1MB/s down from us.archive.ubuntu.com.... ever
<maco> i would be unsurprised if my office had a gigabit link
<JMichael|work> BluesKaj: i have a gigabit connection here on campus, but at home i pay big money for 8MB/s
<maco> ....when our ISP isnt having issues, that is
<maco> 3% [1 pinyin-database 4,264 kB/14.1 MB 30%]  <-- last i checked, 4000 kilobytes were 4 megabytes
<AngelForget> work in kubuntu drivers nvidia ?
<maco> oh wait maybe im not reading right
<maco> sorry, thats how much of the file is done
<maco> ok now i cant figure out if it gives speeds
 * maco ponders
<maco> downloading the linux deb with wget, i see between 300 and 700 K/s
<BluesKaj> JMichael|work, I can't imagine 8mbs , we do have fibre optic cable , but the ISP can't be bothered to offer faster service here , i could go cable but it's not worth the price either
<maco> JMichael|work: ok, its not that ridiculously fast, but that seems like a reasonable download speed to me
<maco> BluesKaj: how much would cable be where you are?
<maco> i think its like $30/mo for 10Mbps here
<maco> well $30/mo for the first year then $45/mo after that
<BluesKaj> maco, hang on I'll take a look
<cancer> blueskaj: it's same. my graphic card have two DVI port, does it matter. or monitor drivers?
<cancer> l3top: back?
<BluesKaj> maco, 160mos for 100 Mbps
<maco> BluesKaj: 100Mbps? i was asking about 10!
<BluesKaj> maco $37.50 /mos for 10
<cancer> blueskaj: it's same. my graphic card have two DVI port, does it matter. or monitor drivers?
<BluesKaj> does your monitor have dvi inputs or are you using vga , cancer ?
<cancer> blueskaj: i think it's Vga, there are nothing other than power input.
<BluesKaj> maco, that's stand alone service without any other bundled services
<cancer> blueskaj: card only have DVI.
<BluesKaj> no vga on the card , how are connected , cancer ?
<cancer> blueskaj: using VGA->DVI connecter.
<BluesKaj>  ok
<BluesKaj> have you rebooted since installing those libs ?
<BluesKaj> and drivers
<BluesKaj> err driver
<cancer> yes
<cancer> do i need to install monitor drivers?
<BluesKaj> well, I've run out of ideas cancer ...sorry :(
<maco> BluesKaj: thats about what i was paying then
<cancer> blueskaj: it's ok. i still got ideas :)
<cancer> blueskaj: can you please tell me how to install ibm E72 Drivers?
<BluesKaj> I have stuff to do , so i have to go
<cancer> anyone? how to install ibm E72 Drivers?
<L3top> cancer one moment.
<cancer> l3top: sure & Thanks :)
<L3top> cancer: what happened when you ran the installs.
<cancer> l3top: i have reboot after installing those libs and post-release drivers. but its same.
<L3top> why post release drivers?
<cancer> blueskaj told me.
<L3top> I dont work with those. I deal only with what is in the repos...
<L3top> <BluesKaj> cancer , sorry for my misinterpretation , leave the 173 driver installed and follow L3top instruction above
<cancer> <BluesKaj> post-release , cancer ...remember the recommended one only gave you 640x480 resolution
<cancer> well, the libs you installed may make the difference , cancer
<cancer> <cancer> blueskaj: post release or Recommended?
<L3top> <BluesKaj> cancer , sorry for my misinterpretation , leave the 173 driver installed and follow L3top instruction above
<L3top> not important
<L3top> just saying...
<cancer> l3top: Sorry, but i asked her about the instructions you mentioned. i only find those libs commands.
<L3top> he had corrected his statement...
<L3top> he/she
<L3top> his/her
<L3top> not important to assign blame
<L3top> it was a misunderstanding
<cancer> i'm don't mean to blame him/her.
<cancer> him*
<cancer> just telling that i was confused.
<L3top> If you would like to get this going, I want you to do the following...
<cancer> as i remember you told to install those libs. and if nothing works then i have to use the command to remove nvidia glx.
<cancer> but i told that there was no drivers installed, when i run those commands.
<cancer> l3top: sure i would like to follow.
<cancer> l3top: proceed. Sorry again :|
<L3top> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*; apt-get install nvidia-glx-173 libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core; sudo nvidia-settings; reboot
<L3top> maybe you can save that to a script and execute it when you get rid of X
<cancer> letop: :D one more thing, I have uninstalled that post-release driver, but didn't restarted the maching.
<cancer> now there are no drivers installed and i don't see any indicaitons to restart pc.
<cancer> notification*
<cancer> l3top: do i run these commands?    sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*; apt-get install nvidia-glx-173 libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core; sudo nvidia-settings; reboot
<cancer> l3top: graphic card have only Dvi ports and my monitors doesn't have Dvi inputs.
<L3top> cancer
<cancer> ?
<L3top> http://pastebin.com/wXQNud6Y     save the RAW PASTE data there in a file on your hardrive, somplace you can find it. Say ~/nvidia-install.sh
<L3top> then: sudo chmod +x ~/nvidia-install.sh
<L3top> drop to tty 2 and run: sudo ~/nvidia-install.sh
<L3top> It will take a few minutes to complete. and then it will reboot
<cancer> L3top: i am not good at cd command in linux. it does not work like xp.
<cancer> do i put that file in Rool
<cancer> root*
<L3top> cancer: ~ is your home directory
<L3top> for instance /home/cancer
<L3top> You could put that into kate, and save it as /home/cancer/nvidia-install.sh
<L3top> then you can open a terminal
<L3top> sudo chmod +x ~/nvidia-install.sh
<L3top> then you can drop to tty2 (ctrl+alt+f2) and type: sudo ~/nvidia-install.sh
<L3top> kate is the text editor that comes with kubuntu
<cancer> there is no cancer in home :-S
<L3top> I have to step away again
<L3top> again... that was an example
<L3top> I dont know your installs user name
<L3top> so it would be /home/$USER
<L3top> whatever username you set it up with
<L3top> I used cancer because that is all I know you as
<cancer> ok, saving that in home.
<cancer> there is only publick
<cancer> publick
<cancer> public*
<L3top> Think of /home/<user name> as your Documents and Settings folder
<L3top> huh?
<L3top> how did you install this?
<cancer> cd
<L3top> ...
<cancer> desktop install
<L3top> ls /home
<L3top> er
<cancer> ls/home?
<L3top> ls   is like dir in dos
<L3top> ls /home
<cancer> i just burn an iso on cd and boot via it. then got options and next next next.... that's all
<L3top> cancer: if there is not a user directory in
<L3top> ohhhhhhhhh
<L3top> you dont have an actual install"? You are booted live?
<cancer> L3top: booted live?
<L3top> This will never work. Every time you reboot it will revert to the cd settings.
<L3top> yes.
<L3top> you need to install to a hard drive
<cancer> ohhh....
<cancer> sorry, i got that :D. i installed it via cd on a partion with EXT4
<L3top> have you installed pastebinit yet?
<cancer> not
<L3top> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<L3top> fdisk -l | pastebinit
<L3top> mount | pastebinit
<L3top> sorry
<L3top> both of those will want sudo first
 * L3top is terrible at support, is always rooted for these sorts of things and constantly forget to add sudos
<cancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/993251/
<cancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/993253/
<L3top> what on earth...
<L3top> I take it you chose to manually partition
<cancer> SDA6
<L3top> yeah... got that
<L3top> you have no swap file
<cancer> choose the same sda6 :d
<L3top> you have 3 NT partitions... this is a bit of a mess... unless you are running 4 OSes
<L3top> In the future, let the dvd do the work.
<L3top> just advice
<cancer> :D just two os running. thanks for advice.
<L3top> I do not see a dvd drive
<cancer> installed a Super drive. :)
 * L3top begins crying
<L3top> Ok
<cancer> :((
<L3top> so... you do not have any optical medium atm
<L3top> you SHOULD have a user directory under /home
<L3top> The fact that you do not, is very bizarre
<L3top> and your partitions are wonky
 * L3top hopes you see where this is going
<cancer> why is that. i did the fine installation.
<L3top> You do not have a user directory.
<cancer> even kubuntu asked for a user name.
<L3top> but something went terribly wrong
<cancer> is it running failsafe mode?
<L3top> I would say no
<L3top> something didnt populate from /etc/skel... or
<L3top> I cant try and guess what didn
<L3top> t happen
<L3top> but your install is goofy, and unless someone has better advice... I would recommend reinstalling.
<cancer> http://imagebin.org/212783
<L3top> there is no telling what ELSE might have gone horribly wrong
<L3top> ls -la /home | pastebinit
<cancer> l3top: there is 'Cancer'. is it because i have choosen the same path for swap...
<cancer> .
<L3top> .
<cancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/993262/
<cancer> l3top: there is 'Cancer'. is it because i have choosen the same path for swap...
<cancer> L3top: kubuntu is new for me. i'm 98/Xp user
<L3top> <cancer> there is no cancer in home :-S
<L3top> that is 20 min of my life I will never get back.
<cancer> neither anyone can. :D
<cancer> this is a learning process.
<cancer> for me
<L3top> back up to where this time loop began and follow the instructions on creating the script to save you time.
<L3top> afk
<cancer> ok
<L3top> cancer you do not have a swap
<L3top> it is its own partition
<cancer> ah don't understand
<L3top> cancer: it is similar to the swap file in windows, except it is its own partition
<cancer> but i have a user
<cancer> what i got is cancer have a home. but no home have cancer :D
<cancer> there is cancer having home. i mean. i have done that process you asked for.
<cancer> finished.
<L3top> <L3top> ls -la /home | pastebinit   <cancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/993262/
<L3top> that means you have /home/cancer
<L3top> in windows it would be Documents and Settings\cancer
<cancer> Yes
<cancer> in windows
<L3top> In windows the pagefile = swap partition
<L3top> you have no swap partition
<cancer> can i creat one now?
<L3top> this is like windows without a pagefile/swap file
<cancer> ok
<L3top> cancer: If it were me, I would crush the install, delete the sda6 partition, and let the cd/dvd do a "side by side" install with windows. This is JUST my opinion, and if anyone disagrees with me, they are welcome to give you advice.
<cancer> what about that .sh file. i run on command in terminal and there nothing in result. but tty showed much. in which something was uable to locate and blah blah. and sincerely i could not get those words. they were fast moving.
<L3top> The fact that you remained here the whole time means something was amis.
<cancer> L3top: while installing it chosen sda/sda default. but then i changed it to sda6.
<L3top> As it attempted to shutdown kde
<L3top> cancer: if you choose the "side by side" option, it will do everything it is supposed to... however you will want to destroy the sda6 partition before doing so.
<L3top> I believe that is the verbiage
<cancer> i understand what all you explained.but i'm only facing this vga issue. everthing is fine now.
<L3top> I have to make our dvd installer, so I am used to it as I do about 10 installs per day.
<L3top> fine is a relative position
<L3top> it is my humble opinion that running without a swap partition is a terribly poor idea
<cancer> can't i make one now?
<L3top> and if you were going to resize partitions and create your own and remanage your current one, I would use gparted, which is not kubuntu, and feel weird giving that advice here.
<L3top> I would
<cancer> do i need to make a new partition for swap.
<L3top> as I said
<L3top> Crush it and let the dvd do the work
<L3top> that is my advice
<L3top> take it or leave it
<cancer> will that dvd hurt other stuff on partitions
<L3top> absolutely not.
<L3top> It can resize them... it can do all sorts of things... but unless you explicitly tell it to destroy them despite warnings, it will not.
<cancer> it will creat a partition for swap, but from which partition.
<L3top> However, unless you remove the ext4 fs you have created, it will try and make space for all of them.
<cancer> i have 40gb for kubuntu. what if i exclude 5gb from it for swap.
<L3top> again... if you remove the ext4 so that it is simply empty space, it will use that space to do everything
<L3top> You can do that
<L3top> again, this started because I thought you had no /home/$USER directory
<L3top> that would have meant bad things
<cancer> bad things like, any example please.
<L3top> and while I enjoy your company, I am running out of time. I have testers doing installs now, and must attend to them
<L3top> so my advice is based partially in trying to get rid of you, not because you are not a wonderful person, but because I have other responsibilities to attend to, and the dvd will do things the "right way"
<cancer> L3top: Thanks for all.
<cancer> L3top: will see ya soon. :)
<L3top> If you are here in a few hours, I will be happy to help you do this manually.
<cancer> without a new installation?:D
<L3top> but again, the dvd does it very well
<L3top> yes
<L3top> without a new installation
<cancer> after how much hours?
<cancer> L3top: do you come here daily?
<cancer> maybe i'll do a fresh installation.
<syria> Hi, how can i use global proxy please? socks proxy I want to apply it system wide.
<syria> >>>>
<syria> please help me guys :(
<syria> Is this channel emtpy or what? say something :(
<L3top> I am typically in #ubuntu, though I use kubuntu exclusively. I will be here more often though..
<L3top> oh... he left
<Dan39> GRRRRR
<Dan39> how can you guys leave such a huge bug
#kubuntu 2012-05-18
<cancer> L3top: you still there?
<cancer> E: Unable to locate package gdebi-kde
<cancer> what to do?
<Unit193> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gdebi-kde
<Unit193> !info gdebi-kde
<ubottu> gdebi-kde (source: gdebi): simple tool to install deb files - KDE GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5build1 (precise), package size 13 kB, installed size 131 kB
<cancer> yesterday, someone from here told me to check a box from muon package manager. but don't remember which one to check.
<cancer> canoncial partners / canoncial partners (source code)
<cancer> ?
<cancer> moun package manager> software source> other software ^^
<cancer> unit193: any help?
<cancer> anyone?
<cancer> there is no user name in home. i have just installed a fresh kubuntu 11.10
<Dan39> this is freakin ridiculous
<Dan39> does nobody use NX? o_O
<illidan> Hi, i messed up my ~/ permissions. Does KDE or apps have any folders with special permission?
<Dan39> special permissions o_o
<illidan> like setgid or something
<ScottyK> Kudos to the 12.04 developers, all three of my machines have been running flawlessy since upgrading. Great job!
<Dan39> non-kudos to the 12.04 developers, they have fuxored KDE
<L3top> Dan39: Try Unity.
<Dan39> unity sucks
<L3top> and in contrast kde...
<illidan> i made them drwxr-x--- for folders and rw-r----- for files. Are there executables in home by default?
<Dan39> kde is nice
<L3top> try gnome3
<L3top> and in contrast kde...
<Dan39> i have
<Dan39> didnt like
<Dan39> like kde
<Dan39> just that it has this dumb crashing bug over NX
<L3top> so... your position is that on a scale of 1 to 10, ranking only buntu distros it is...
<Dan39> o_O
<Dan39> hey i dont like buntu at all
<Dan39> but if i have to use it on a server
<L3top> that was not the question.
<Dan39> it shouldnt have such a huge obvious fucking bug
<illidan> whats your favorite distro?
<Dan39> depends for what
<Dan39> at home archlinux
<illidan> desktop use
<L3top> surely you are experienced enough to scale buntu distros
<IdleOne> !language | Dan39
<ubottu> Dan39: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dan39> archlinux for sure
<Dan39> ubottu: family friendly? families hang out in #kubuntu ? lol
<ubottu> Dan39: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> Dan39: yes, they do.
<Dan39> hey i tried it the nice way
<Dan39> gotta raise hell to get things done something, eh?
<L3top> surely this is not outside of your pervue...
<Dan39> what are you smoking L3top i dont even know what your saying
<L3top> You can complain all you like and I will entertain you... but... given your experience and influence... what version of buntu is the LEAST offensive
<L3top> My crayons do not get much more fat.
<L3top> We should move to OT
<Dan39> sorry but i dont want to answer your lil questionaire
<Dan39> take it to #ubuntu-quizshow or something
<L3top> no... of course not... do you have a support question?
<Dan39> how do i get kde over nx working?
<L3top> kde is a desktop environment. what is wrong with your nx install that you cannot manage kde would be a more appropriate question
<Dan39> nothing is wrong with the nx install that i know of
<Dan39> kwin segfaults
<Dan39> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libx11/+bug/985202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 985202 in libx11 (Ubuntu) "libx11 causes kwin to crash on login (over NX protocol)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Dan39> that ^^^
<L3top> I have KDE installed on 7 different environments and it doesn't. This would imply to me that your host install is problematic...
<Dan39> L3top: have you used it over NX?
<L3top> I see... there is a bug...
<L3top> No... I have not... and clearly there is a confirmed bug.
<Dan39> well i clearly stated that my problem is over NX, so your argument that my host install is incorrect makes no sense
<L3top> Obviously the DE is crap, because it doesn't work on NX well 2 weeks after release. How silly of me.
<Dan39> who ever said the DE is crap?
<Dan39> KDE is a good DE
<L3top> and yet you are incapable of giving it scale among DE
<L3top> I will take good.
<L3top> Very generous of you.
<Dan39> IdleOne: if you want to kick somebody, kick this fool who just wants to take poll questions from me
<Dan39> this is a support channel, not your place for gathering statistics
<L3top> You are correct Dan39. I am in violation of the room rules. I am so easily drawn in by trolls. We can continue in off-topic if you like... or you can state your support question not addressed by the bug you are familiar.
 * mydogsnameisrudy is wondering if these 2 are married and are sitting there bickering
 * Dan39 hugs mydogsnameisrudy
<Dan39> :D
<L3top> it is a character flaw of mine
<illidan> XD
<L3top> Dan is not to blame.
<L3top> I appologize.
<Dan39> not you illidan
<Dan39> hahaha is your name dan too? :P
<illidan> im just watching your conversation
<L3top> Do you have a support question not related to the bug you are familiar with Dan39?
<Dan39> nope
<L3top> I will mourn your silence.
<cancer> l3top | L3top: you there?
<cancer> l3top | L3top: you there?
<L3top> I am
<cancer> L3top: thanks for reply. i was here before few minutes too. Actually i'm done with fresh kubutnu, updates and upgrades. :)
<cancer> But, i'm afraid there is still no user in HOME :D
<cancer> maybe :-p
<illidan> I messed up my ~/ permissions. Does the DE have any executables in the ~ folders? L3top, do you know?
<cancer> L3top: installing packages (languages) is stuck on 99% 'running post-installation trigger hicolor-icon-theme' ?
<illidan> cancer, how long did you wait?
<cancer> ubottu | wait
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<cancer> illidan: i learned this from here:D
<cancer> ubottu | patience
<cancer> Oops :D
<illidan> cancer, no i meant with your determination if it is stuck
<cancer> illidan: oh, :D it's i think upto 15mins till it stuck....
<L3top> illidan: I am frankly unaware of executables in the ~ folder...  however your ~ folder should be owned by your $USER... so it is safe to sudo chown -R $USER: ~      but only as the user in question
<illidan> cancer: and i reposted the initial question because it may really have drowned in the almost flaming between letop and dan
<cancer> illidan: oh, :D it's i think upto 15mins till it stuck....
<illidan> cancer: owner is ok its more that i typoed the permissionset in a chmod -R
<illidan> i did chmod -r o-rwx ./ instead -R o-rwx ./
<cancer> illidan: are you referring this to | L3top
<illidan> cancer: yes
<cancer> illidan: ok.
<illidan> cancer: what does the | in irc?
<cancer> illidan: that's not in irc, it on my keyb. don't know :-p
<cancer> ;)
<cancer> ;)
<cancer> Be right back after a quick restart ;)
<FloodBotK1> cancer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<illidan> k
<L3top> Again, illidan as the user (not sudo -s -i or su), it is best to chmod -R $USER: ~
<cancer> Back
<L3top> this implies, in my case, chmod -R l3top:l3top /home/l3top
<cancer> L3top: i followed your advice and now have a fresh installed kubuntu.
<L3top> outstanding.
<cancer> L3top: now tell me how to install pastebin
<L3top> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; fdisk -l |pastebinit
<L3top> er
<L3top> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<illidan> cancer, back from toaster
<L3top> fdisk likes sudo, as I mentioned beofre
<cancer> illidan: i'm now more a poster :D
<cancer> http://paste.kde.org/481514/
<L3top> cancer: you can follow its advice. sudo apt-get -f install
<cancer> yesterday, someone from here told me to check a box from muon package manager. but don't remember which one to check.
<L3top> cancer:  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<cancer> moun package manager> software source> other software
<cancer> canoncial partners / canoncial partners (source code)
<cancer> sudo apt-get -f install < this command installing libreoffice i think.
<L3top> well... something went wrong initially... and I am curious what... that is why I am curious if you installed some sort of ppa or something.
<cancer> L3top: nothing, i just did updates and dist-upgrades
<illidan> L3top, alright i think its all fixed. One thing, does chmod -R  follow symlinks?
<cancer> L3top: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit -->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/993453/
<L3top> That is an excellent question I do not know the answer to.
<L3top> I would guess no... if money was on the line... but I lose money gambling usually
<L3top> so I would test it by making one
<L3top> That is much more pleasant cancer
<cancer> L3top:ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit       |     You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<L3top> excellent
<L3top> Not sure why your initial install failed.
<cancer> L3top: system notification > 91 security and 310 software updates.
<cancer> L3top: oh my i have just finished up & ug.
<L3top> the two are inconguous in my head.
<L3top> s/inconguous/incongruous/
<cancer> L3top: does ubottu translate 'inconguous'.
<cancer> and about which 'two' you are talking about.
<L3top> the two do not make sense. If you just upgraded after update, the notification of updates does not make sense
<cancer> ya maybe. actually i have to enable net to access. kubuntu can't access net auto. i have it on manually right now.
<L3top> ...
<L3top> if your system is aware of updates it is online
<L3top> if it is online your update/upgrade should have stuck... this doesnt help me
<illidan> manpage says it does follow but has an extra paragraph about when doing recursive. "in contrast chmod ignores links..." but i feel unsure about it
<cancer> L3top: yes, i have to connect it to net manually so maybe it responce late. what about those issues for which i have installed fresh kubuntu?
<L3top> again... if you have net (ping -c2 google.com), sudo apt-get -f install
<L3top> If that fixes your broken installs, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cancer> L3top: i'm connected. maybe i am not clear enough to make you understand.
<L3top> then we can create the script to run again...
<L3top> Perhaps I am not clear enough... regardless there is a communication problem
<L3top> What is the output of sudo apt-get -f install
<cancer> L3top: it's because i have change the wireless adapter. i have to change mac everytime i need to connect to internet. but it for some hours now. i'll have it fix from server.
<L3top> Why... why do you need to alter your MAC?
<cancer> l3top: some libreoffice package was installed after sudo apt-get -f install
<L3top> Then update/upgrade
<L3top> but why do you have to fiddle with your mac?
<cancer> L3top:
<cancer> L3top: did you checked for fdisk | mount for me.
<illidan> cancer, do you use a mac filter with devices using non default macs?
<L3top> yes cancer... that  is what I would want to see, considering your prior decision to cut your windows install into 4 partitions.
<cancer> illidan: yes we have configured mac filtering in server from which i am connected. i just switched the adapter. just need to replace new mac.
<cancer> L3top: i just sperated 7 gb from the sda6 for swap.
<L3top> that is more than enough.
<L3top> Meaning that is fine
<NitaChan> Does KDE keep a logfile somewhere? Neither smb or SSH connections in Dolphin work and I don't know what's the issue
<L3top> /var/log contains logs NitaChan
<cancer> L3top: just with the new installation i found that i never chosen space for swap, actually what i was calling swap was originally Boot loader. :D
<cancer> L3top: i still don't see $USER in /home
<L3top> grub? grub should always exist in the MBR... but you are here... so I assume it is correct.
<L3top> cancer: echo "$USER"
<NitaChan> L3top: yes, that might help otherwise, but there is nothing there related to this as fas as I can see
<L3top> NitaChan: apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server
<cancer> L3top: tell me the command, so you can see about user.
<L3top> I did.
<L3top> the output of that is your user, presuming you are not root
<L3top> ls /home/$USER is you
<NitaChan> Reinstalling ssh-server won't solve the issue of Dolphin not connecting..
<cancer> L3top: why i can't see that user in home as you defined.
<L3top> Dolphin does not ssh. Dolphin is a file manager. Perhaps I misunderstand you.
<L3top> Can you please restate the problem NitaChan
<NitaChan> L3top: yes, Dolphin does support SMB and SSH connections, too
<NitaChan> I obviously am trying to get to manage my files over network connection.
<L3top> SMB yes, I am unaware of how Dolphin would SSH, but that does not make it fact.
<NitaChan> Simple google told me to use fish:// for accessing SSH
<NitaChan> But alas, neither method works.
<L3top> You would have to instantiate an ssh session... and I don't understand how that would be done from dolphin... but again... that does not make it law.
<cancer> \\
<L3top> cancer: ls -la /home | pastebinit
<cancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/993478/
<illidan> NitaChan: Whats the target system ?
<NitaChan> illidan: a Linux-server. Why?
<L3top> ok cancer, you see line 3?
<cancer> yes
<L3top> that is your $USER... just like in Documents and Settings
<L3top> Or Users as the case may be... I dunno... I dont play with windows anymore
<cancer> l3top: is it under \.  |  i choose '\' this while starting installation.
<L3top> if you ls /home/cancer you will see folders familiar in the windows world
<L3top>  /
<illidan> NitaChan, i found that my router is ok with ssh and scp per commandline but when trying to list folders using fish it didnt work
<cancer> May be / yes
<cancer> updates hang of 'preparing dragon player.
<cancer> brb after a short break (just a restart)
<illidan> NitaChan, with another ssh server somewhere in the web it worked just fine
<NitaChan> illidan: I don't have any issues with using SSH from any of my dozen other devices and OSes, or from GNOME/Nautilus. So I'd say that means fish is broken if it does that.
<illidan> NitaChan: anything unusual? is fish installed by default?
<illidan> NitaChan: i dont know its packagename
<NitaChan> illidan: me neither. And I'm new to KDE anyways so I have absolutely no idea if it is installed by default or not
<NitaChan> I sure didn't install it manually, but maybe it came as a dependency on something
<NitaChan> Hmm, now it finally popped up a password-box o_o It took only about 20 minutes..
<illidan> NitaChan: my konqueror/dolphin has it but i installed a dozen of packages
<NitaChan> Well, since it got fixed by itself finally my issue is resolved. For now.
<illidan> did you try fish:// in konqueror instead of dolphin?
<illidan> oh
<illidan> k
<NitaChan> No, isn't konqueror a web browser?
<illidan> i have learned of the existance of fish through konquerors manual. and konqueror is bith a local and web browser
<illidan> dolphin is something like konqueror light for non web
<NitaChan> Hm. Is there no 'up'- button in Dolphin? o_o
<NitaChan> Oh, there
<NitaChan> Nvm
<NitaChan> Quite lost with KDE. Huff.
<NitaChan> Why is there 6 different places to configure looks and feel of KDE? That bothers me. Especially when they all function differently.
<illidan> yep thats confuse
<illidan> still there is a logic behind it, inside application, outside application, frames, desktops and effects
<NitaChan> I have to disagree there. It would make much more sense if there was a single location for changing look-and-feel and inside that location you'd choose which one to modify.
<illidan> i'd guess the devs of the settingsmenu wanted it to look like more to appeal to unity leavers </bla>
<NitaChan> No idea. I used KDE back in the 1.x days the last time, haven't really followed on what's going on
<NitaChan> Just got tired of Unity and how Canonical keeps messing with my desktop every release, so decided to try KDE4 for now
<illidan> do you like transparency effects?
<NitaChan> When they're useful. Not on window borders, though.
<NitaChan> Oh, now this is a step down from GNOME: apparently I can't open files directly from SSH. KDE instead insists on copying them locally first.
<NitaChan> GNOME allows opening them directly.
<NitaChan> That's quite a hassle :(
<cancer> L3top: phew, that was a mess.
<cancer> L3top: i was lost. then ran some commands and now got hold.
<cancer> illidan: L3top still here?
<illidan> cancer: dunno, didnt post since you were talking with him
<NitaChan> And even after changing that I want to use double-click to open files instead of single-click Dolphin every now and then, randomly, decides to ignore that. >_<
<cancer> L3top: i think can't stay for long here, not because i don't want to, its technical issue. don't know about power failiure time.
<illidan> NitaChan: i have the random doubleclick too
<illidan> cancer: whats up with your powers?
<L3top> Sorry
<cancer> illidan: my powers?
<L3top> Lingering support on project
<illidan> NitaChan: when opening ssh stuff, i have insta open of files, but i cant really verify that as the only ssh in reach is localhost
<cancer> L3top: it's fine either perfect you are upto.
<L3top> What is the problem you need to overcome cancer? If it is understanding *buntu's directory structure, it is best left to google.
<cancer> L3top: don't know when power goes down.
<L3top> If you still have GPU issues, I can do that
<L3top> Ok cancer... it is 11pm here
<L3top> go ahead and power down and unplug
<NitaChan> illidan: atleast with the few files I tried the system insisted on making local copies of them first before opening them. That is something that really bothers me.
<L3top> I will be around
<cancer> L3top: no way, i've been here from pm too and it's now 7:54Am here.
<cancer> from 11pm*
<illidan> NitaChan: in dolphin or in konqeror?
<NitaChan> Dolphin
<cancer> L3top: don't want to disturb you in between your work, can tell me straight. it'll be fine.
<illidan> NitaChan: i dont think it matters but try in konqueror. how big are the files, maybe there is a threshold
<NitaChan> The files I tried were under 1 megabyte
<NitaChan> I got a few large files I can try with, too, though
<illidan> i can open files directly, hm but as said its localhost
<cancer> L3top: Nvidia quadro FX 1000 (2 DVI outputs), using IBM E72 Monitor VGA (no DVI Input). beside i'm using a DVI --> VGA connecter. Now continue to the Graphics issue.
<illidan> cancer: what do you mean with power? power inside your computer or your local powergrid?
<cancer> illidan: local powergrid.
<NitaChan> illidan: Nope, Konqueror insists on doing the same thing. And both insist on doing local copies even with large files.
<cancer> illidan: it's not even a local, it's a national issue now a days. but have also heard from ppl about 'Once upon a time.....'
<cancer> :-p
<cancer> maybe in past, now present can't say anything about future issues. :)
<cancer> L3top: Nvidia quadro FX 1000 (2 DVI outputs), using IBM E72 Monitor VGA (no DVI Input). beside i'm using a DVI --> VGA connecter. Now continue to the Graphics issue.
<illidan> NitaChan: look for packages with names like kio- or kioslave or konq-plugins konqueror-something, because: libkio5 - Network-enabled File Management Library for the KDE Platform sounds fitting
<NitaChan> I just asked over on #kde, I suppose they should know
<illidan> cancer: whats your graka thing? its not in my chatlog.
<illidan> NitaChan: good idea
<cancer> 'graka'?
<illidan> um, oops gpu issues i meent
<illidan> graka is german abbreviation for grafikkarte which is like graphics adapter
<illidan> *meent -> meant
<NitaChan> God it's hard to write with long nails on my N900 :D
<illidan> :D
<illidan> i had a similar phone but i dont usually have long nails
<NitaChan> Well, you're likely male, and males often do not have long nails.
<illidan> yep
<illidan> did you get something in the kde channel?
<NitaChan> Nope. A necromancer would love it there, it's all dead.
<NitaChan> I really would like to get it fixed, though. I definitely do not wish to have my files copied over every single time I open them.
<sky100> can any one suggest me how to install "inxi " in kubuntu 12.04?
<illidan> NitaChan: try apt-get install konq-plugins
<sky100> i was typing command in konsole " sudo apt-get install inxi
<sky100> but its not getting it
<sky100> pls help
<illidan> sky100: its not in there, ill have a look at the project site
<NitaChan> What is inxi?
<illidan> NitaChan: dont know but seems to be a system specs displayer for commandline with irc integration
<NitaChan> illidan: nope, installing those plugins didn't do a thing
<illidan> NitaChan: did you relogin?
<NitaChan> No, I just restarted Konq
<sky100> ok, illidan
<illidan> sky100: try this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1352937
<NitaChan> sky100: install repositories from here: http://cathbard.com/cathbard-repo-howto.html and then install inxi with 'apt-get update && apt-get install inxi ' from command-line
<sky100> ok , illidan
<sky100> ty
<illidan> no do nita chans advise
<illidan> the thread i found is propably older
<NitaChan> https://code.google.com/p/inxi/ is apparently the homepage to inxi, though Google returned several different kinds of Inxi
<nurupo> need a little help -> http://paste.kde.org/481562/
<sky100> sorry could not comprehend the cathbard.. NitaChan
<NitaChan> nurupo: sorry, I have no idea.
<sky100> what am I supposed to do at the begining ...
<NitaChan> sky100: what do you mean you didn't comprehend? It clearly reads "Ubuntu Based systems" under which there are three lines of code you enter on command-line
<NitaChan> You can ignore everything else.
<sky100> ok NitaChan
<NitaChan> Installing inxi that way works just fine for me,atleast.
<sky100> ok NitaChan
<sky100> let me see..
<sky100> ty
<illidan> cathbards repo looks interesting...
<illidan> ok but no previews and propably just mintskinf and one for weedsmokers
<NitaChan> Hm?
<illidan> i looked at the file list of that repo and it seems the only really used thing is inxi
<NitaChan> I didn't even bother to look at it more than how to get inxi for that sky100. Idle hands and all that, you see
<illidan> i couldnt resist browsing
<illidan> im tired but dont want to sleep
<NitaChan> Do something interesting then
<NitaChan> When I'm really bored but don't wish to sleep I either browse boobies or play one or another MMO. :P
<illidan> thats the problem, i must first fix my system...
<illidan> but even then i dont know what id do
<NitaChan> What's the problem?
<illidan> i wanted to watch a movie but sound is crackling like hell and i cont figure why
<NitaChan> I assume you've tried with other players?
<illidan> yep player independent
<NitaChan> Hm, then it's likely a driver issue
<illidan> also independent of digital or analog port
<NitaChan> Or it could just be PulseAudio crapping out again.
<NitaChan> It tends to suck.
<illidan> thatd be the most likely
<illidan> does pulseaudio directly interfere with alsa workings or is it just on top?
<NitaChan> PulseAudio runs on top of ALSA, yes, but it keeps adjusting ALSA-settings all the time and does some low-level things with it
<illidan> thats what i mean, because it crackles also using aplay
<NitaChan> I'm just glad I use Windows on my desktop and Linux only on my server and virtual-machine
<illidan> i am seriously considerung to go back to windows as desktop because its such a hassle to maintain with linux
<illidan> but its like a challenge with slight addiction
<NitaChan> I used Linux on my desktop for about 10 years, but I got tired with something constantly breaking without any good reason
<illidan> i used linux in 2000 but as non owner at thinclients, it worked always but the admin was really wrecked most of the time
<Surlent777> has anyone else noticed that phonon wants to completely ignore any and all priority levels for devices and just does as it pleases? Or is it just me?
<illidan> which release?
<Surlent777> 12.04
<Surlent777> upgrade
<illidan> in oneiric its that way
<Surlent777> It used to more or less work in oneiric for this
<illidan> how are these categories organized anyway?
<Surlent777> all I'm trying to do is use some USB headset, and only random applications like mocp use it, while Amarok and Skype refuse...I just don't get it. Everything in phonon's settings clearly indicates that the headset receives priority
<Surlent777> though curiously enough, VLC is fine
<illidan> amarok gets definitely recognized as music
<illidan> vlc is not categorized as video but propably as just something
<Surlent777> dragon works too
<illidan> for me dragon is in video category
<Surlent777> okay, here's a thing
<illidan> maybe its just for the kde own apps
<Surlent777> I go to the System Notifications bit and have it play a test sound
<Surlent777> and get a popup telling me it wants to revert to the internal soundcard, with a button that lets me cancel that and have it go through the headset
<Surlent777> except then it doesn't go through the headset
<Surlent777> repeat infinitely
<illidan> hmm
<Surlent777> I've tried both gstreamer and vlc backends to no avail
<illidan> so for the categories, yes they are only for the kde own apps
<Surlent777> KDE notification sounds are a part of that
<Surlent777> and it still ignores that
<Surlent777> but then unrelated apps like mocp work, and then Skype doesn't
<Surlent777> and I somehow got Amarok behaving via a similar bubble
<illidan> you can propably switch the used device in the settings of the apps temself
<Surlent777> not possible
<Surlent777> Skype, for instance, looks to the pulseaudio server
<Surlent777> which should be controlled through phonon
<illidan> i think skype is considered as communication
<illidan> but i dont ahve it installed
<Surlent777> I know this because if pulseaudio crashes, phonon's config thing just shows some generic pulseaudio entry, but after restarting pulse, it shows my devices
<illidan> vlc can change on its own and play directly to alsa
<illidan> amarok cant
<illidan> maybe you can arrange that in a working way
<cancer> Back
<Surlent777> amarok and vlc are working
<illidan> or just dump pulseaudio and do a alsa setup
<Surlent777> skype is refusing to work properly, and so are system notification sounds
<illidan> do you mean sound at all or for specific program/device association
<cancer> illidan: can't here any sound. do i need to update drivers
<Surlent777> random programs and subsystems are not producing sounds, e.g. skype and system notifications
<Surlent777> or wait no
<Surlent777> they're producing them
<Surlent777> but to the wrong device
<Surlent777> there
<FloodBotK1> Surlent777: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<illidan> cancer: wait have to drink coffe brain is down
<illidan> cant multitask
<Surlent777> but testing the headset in phonon's configuration thing shows it has no problem playing sounds to the headset
<Surlent777> I really don't get this
<cancer> illidan: thanks, but i firgured out. it's not working with builtin speaker. but with headphone & external speakers.
<illidan> cancer: try using speaker-test on console
<illidan> ah ok
<cancer> L3top: hey
<Surlent777> if I do that it plays to my headphones...
<cancer> illidan: yup, to headphones & external speakers, but not for machine built in speaker.
<illidan> surlent, um did you try changing for the main category "Audio playback"? sounds silly but i have overseen it on first phonon experience
<Surlent777> all of the categories, including the meta-categories, explicitly have the headset as the highest priority
<illidan> cancer: post lspci to pastebinit
<cancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/993567/
<cancer> ubottu | wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<illidan> ubottu | wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cancer> illidan: do i have to install simple wine 'sudo apt-get install wine' or there is some other commands for wine, i mean some bug fixed version.
<illidan> i'd first try the normal wine from repository
<illidan> most stuff works but for games or photoshop there may be specific fitting versions, for that install playonlinux
<Surlent777> I wonder if deleting some config files would help
<cancer> illidan: Are you done with http://paste.ubuntu.com/993567/?
<illidan> um not quite im slow thinking somehow
<illidan> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<cancer> almoxarife: you there?
<illidan> Surlent777, the applications may have issues themself with pulseaudio, either disable that or give me onbe specific application you want to work, but i cannot give you much more than google right now, as pulseaudio specifics are also a bit ,ystc to me
<illidan> *,ystc -> mystic *onbe -> one
<illidan> cancer?
<Surlent777> google is useless at this point. I've been browsing the entire time.
<cancer> illidan: where i can download dictonary for my language?
<illidan> wait can you read german? if not i hace an idea
<illidan> kde system settings / locale
<illidan> surlent do you know this thread? the german one is gone anyway http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/PerfectSetup
<Surlent777> I've seen it, yeah
<Surlent777> it seemed irrelvant as of a couple of releases ago
<illidan> most things could still be worth trying
<illidan> what soundcard do you have?
<illidan> stereo or more?
<Surlent777> intel 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio
<illidan> okay so same driver is mine
<Surlent777> and a Creative USB headset, branded as "Fatal1ty" in honour of a Quake player
<illidan> what is the most important app which doesnt give sound on non headset?
<Surlent777> Skype, probably.
<Surlent777> wait
<Surlent777> no
<Surlent777> everything works without the headset
<illidan> without ok
<illidan> and with it plugged in it stops working for those
<illidan> but plays still on headset
<illidan> did i get it nowß
<Surlent777> no
<Surlent777> without the headset, all is well
<Surlent777> with the headset, some things still play through the internal sound card and NOT the headset
<illidan> but others play well on the headset?
<Surlent777> right
<Surlent777> currently, I can confirm Skype and system notification sounds as NOT working on the headset, whereas Amarok, VLC, Dragon, and Flash all DO work on the headset
<illidan> set every single category in phonon to the headset
<Surlent777> did that already
<illidan> wait
<illidan> i have got lots of wtfery here but how do you choose your headset?
<Surlent777> I plug it in, go into Phonon's settings, select a category, click headset, click Prefer until it's at the top, Apply
<Surlent777> initially anyway; after the first time it is supposed to remember that
<Surlent777> which it does
<illidan> hm its more complicated in my interface
<illidan> its totally messed up
<Surlent777> hm
<Surlent777> I just confirmed that pidgin is working fine in regards to sound output
<Surlent777> as is Jamestown
<Surlent777> it's just the notifications and Skype that refuse to play nice...
<illidan> what else than skype?
<illidan> i dont have it installed
<Surlent777> so far just as I said
<Surlent777> system notification sounds don't come through the headset
<Surlent777> just checked TiMiDiTy++ and that works
<illidan> how can i best provoke a notification?
<Surlent777> go into any system setting module, change something, then hit the back arrow
<Surlent777> it'll chime and ask if you want to discard the change or not
<illidan> yep and it doesnt work for me either
<windbuntu> i had to turn off my external speakers switch to make my headset work properly.
<Surlent777> I...don't think I have a switch for that
<illidan> that worked for me
<windbuntu> it was driving me nuts till i did that
<illidan> surlent i have a similar soundcard and the same headset
<Surlent777> what kind of switch do you speak of?
<windbuntu> on my logitech speacker, it came with a little toggle switch thats separate from the speakers
<illidan> my soundcard is connected to an a/v receiver which i can switch off
<Surlent777> my soundcard is inside a laptop
<illidan> oh
<illidan> XD
<windbuntu> but still in the preferences somehwere there must be something to mimic the same thing
<illidan> i have an idea to workaround that
<windbuntu> on my laptop i had to go into control panel when i had a simliar problem in windows
<Surlent777> wait wut
<Surlent777> I just tested Skype's bot
<Surlent777> and THAT part goes through the headset
<Surlent777> so sod that
<illidan> but, how many outputs does your laptop card have?
<Surlent777> the only thing not playing nice is the notification sounds, period
<windbuntu> it was a pain because it was like one of many tabs in a folder that finally had the adjustment i needed
<windbuntu> i had to click on all the tabs to find it
<windbuntu> because i didnt know which one it was
<Surlent777> my laptop sound card has two ports, one for a typical headphone set, and one for a mic. However, I'm using a USB headset with its own built-in soundcard
<illidan> hmm it may be possible to artificially add separate devices, through asoundrc but, if the headphone out mutes your main sound it may not work
<windbuntu> what happens if you turn of the sound to the laptop speakers
<illidan> i will post you my conffile and then you can see what happens after a relogin with this applied
<windbuntu> right clcik the sound icon, then click sound settings. i am in ubuntu so i cant really say but it looks like the adjustment is right there.
<Surlent777> nothing in there is useful
<windbuntu> not even under the output tab?
<Surlent777> nope..
<windbuntu> what brand is this headset
<Surlent777> creative
<windbuntu> is it kind of a current model
<Surlent777> but it seems to me that we have Phonon systematically ignoring any and every priority setting related to specifically system notifications
<Surlent777> yes
<Surlent777> I'd think so
<windbuntu> do you have all the updates
<Surlent777> yep
<illidan> post me this aplay -l | pastebinit
<windbuntu> well this is prolly a lot to ask but if it were me id prolly try it in ubuntu and see if it works
<windbuntu> even if just in the VM
<Surlent777> a VM would only show that Virtualbox is able to use the headset
<Surlent777> illidan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/993612/
<illidan> huh
<illidan> your headset is usb connected?
<illidan> mine not
<Surlent777> as I said, yeah, it's USB headset and has a built-in sound card
<Surlent777> quite the thing
<Surlent777> I think it's actually better than my desktop's sound card
<illidan> give me aplay -L please
<illidan> i mean this time with the capitalized L
<Surlent777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/993615/
<Surlent777> I hope this script is kind enough to set things to expire
<illidan> almost
<Surlent777> wish I knew why and how it was that only one particular category of sound is discriminated against. This just seems so random
<safridzal> help please, how to make kubuntu power management recognize usb joystick input ??
<illidan> power management and joystick?
<Surlent777> I think he means to use the joystick like a mouse
<safridzal> yep
<safridzal> I use it to play supertuxkart and i have to move my mouse to avoid blank screen management
<Surlent777> ohhh
<Surlent777> I...huh. I've never run into that, though I have a similar problem with video players
<safridzal> my google have no useful result
<safridzal> Surlent777: i dont know, but my mplayer respect the "avoid screen saver" option
<illidan> whats a good filehoster?
<illidan> wayne i pastebinit
<Surlent777> safridzal: I use vlc and have settings enabled to disable the screensaver and the power management and my screen still fades if I sit for 10 minutes
<safridzal> wew.. maybe you should change your player :D
<safridzal> i use smplayer, and it runs just great
<illidan> surlent, try this as a file named .asoundrc in your homefolder, restart, leave your headset connected and look if you see new devices which you can arrange in phonon
<illidan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/993623/
<illidan> safri, do you have latest kubuntu?
<safridzal> on my natty time, smplayer cant play 1080p, only  vlc can do that.. but on this precise, smplayer was great
<safridzal> System:    Host aragorn-1215B Kernel 3.2.0-23-generic x86_64 (64 bit, gcc 4.6.3)
<safridzal>            Desktop KDE 4.8.2 (Qt 4.8.1) Distro Ubuntu 12.04 precise
<Surlent777> looks like it
<illidan> yep
<illidan> vlc power management inhibitor works for me without config
<safridzal> so, how about my usb joystick??
<illidan> what joystick is it?
<safridzal> it says "digital pad" on it
<Surlent777> illidan: I suspect my monitor is energy-star and that operates separetely
<safridzal> [   68.184442] pantherlord 0003:0810:0001.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Joystick [Twin USB Joystick] on usb-0000:00:12.0-1/input0
<safridzal> [   68.184481] pantherlord 0003:0810:0001.0002: Force feedback for PantherLord/GreenAsia devices by Anssi Hannula <anssi.hannula@gmail.com>
<Surlent777> I found a thing that might fix that, which I'll test later
<safridzal> thats my dmesg about the joystick
<illidan> surlent: wtf?
<Surlent777> ?
<illidan> ah ok
<Surlent777> illidan: c.f. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11497802
<illidan> XD i couldnt make sense for a minute
<Surlent777> oh ok
<Surlent777> erm, regarding that .asoundrc, I'm not sure I see how it would be effective
<illidan> pulseaudio sees the devices and puts them in the list to choose in phonon
<illidan> thats a merely a guess as that is what pulseaudio normally does
<Surlent777> I can choose devices presently; the thing is that phonon can't/won't use an alternative output for "system notification" soounds; everything else seems to work
<Surlent777> music, video, games, recording, all seem to work
<Surlent777> just not that category
<illidan> wait did i leave the section with the monoplug in the file?
<Wizard> Good morning everybody :)
<illidan> omg a wizard !
<illidan> morning
<safridzal> morning Wizard
<illidan> this monoplug could be set for notificaion category and might get them to work
<safridzal> Fri May 18 12:37:37 WIT 2012
<Wizard> illidan: what?!
<illidan> its meant to Surlent777
<Wizard> OK.
<illidan> his notifications wont get played on the headset and i gave him a brainfart idea config from me as possibility to try
<Surlent777> Wizard: I am having the weirest issue with Kubuntu 12.04 wherein my USB headset works fine except for the fact that system notification sounds, like the Skype test sound or the chime when you are asked if you want to save your settings, refuses to play through the headset, playing instead through the laptop speakers
<Wizard> Surlent777: o_O
<Surlent777> everything else works...Phonon just has a blood-grudge against notification sounds
<Wizard> USB headset is usually a usb soundcard integrated with headphones...
<safridzal> Wizard: do you know how to make power management recpect usb joystick input ?? I use it to play supertuxkart and i have to move my mouse to avoid blank screen management
<Surlent777> yeah
<Wizard> I'll be back in few minutes.
<Surlent777> safridzal: did you yet try disabling power management through the normal settings windows? Does that change things?
<illidan> safri did you try the thing suggested in the end of thread surlent posted?
<Surlent777> yeah, that's kind of what I was leading up to
<safridzal> Surlent777: i still want my power managemet runnning
<safridzal> im on netbook here
<Surlent777> well, power management wouldn't normally kick in while running a game anyway
<safridzal> illidan: what tread?
<illidan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11497802
<Surlent777> I'm curious to see if the xset thing will work for me. Back in 15.
<safridzal> illidan: my movie player run just fine
<illidan> so while movies the power management works?
<illidan> but not in supertuxcart?
<safridzal> yep
<safridzal> ah, not like that
<illidan> but the last post is independent of the application
<safridzal> i mean, the problem lies on the joystick
<illidan> try xset q and look what happens
<illidan> ?
<safridzal> it dont respect the joystick input
<safridzal> ok will do
<safridzal>  Standby: 600    Suspend: 900    Off: 1200
<safridzal>   DPMS is Enabled
<safridzal>   Monitor is On
<safridzal> so??
<safridzal> its not monitor-related issue i think..
<illidan> um
<illidan> do you know if its the screen blackening of kde or the monitor turning off?
<safridzal> it follow my power management setting
<safridzal> first it dimming
<safridzal> then after 15 min, it turn off
<safridzal> so the OS didnt recognize my input
<safridzal> it just detect keyboard and mouse, not the joystick
<illidan> it may be possible to activate it somewhere but i have to search
<safridzal> illidan: its no where on google...
<safridzal> :(
<illidan> no i am searching for in my sys folder if there is a way of setting
<illidan> but i dont have your joystick i have to find an equivalent from which i can find something else
<safridzal> wait, where is my sys folder ?
<safridzal> maybe i can search it too
<safridzal> :)
<Surlent777> how annoying
<Surlent777> the screen still dims
<illidan> its in the root folder but its nowhere near obviously named
<illidan> do this: ls /sys/class/usb and look whats in there
<safridzal> ls: cannot access /sys/class/usb: No such file or directory
<safridzal> ls: cannot access /sys/class/usb: No such file or directory
<safridzal> still
<Surlent777> well, I'm about done for the night. Thanks for the help guys.
<illidan> is it usb or gameport connected?
<illidan> good night
<safridzal> its connected
<illidan> to what port
<safridzal> dont know
<safridzal> [ 4143.068253] usb 3-3: new low-speed USB device number 6 using ohci_hcd
<safridzal> [ 4143.250033] input: Twin USB Joystick as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb3/3-3/3-3:1.0/input/input18
<safridzal> [ 4143.250534] input: Twin USB Joystick as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb3/3-3/3-3:1.0/input/input19
<safridzal> just it
<safridzal> [ 4143.251315] pantherlord 0003:0810:0001.0005: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Joystick [Twin USB Joystick] on usb-0000:00:12.0-3/input0
<safridzal> [ 4143.251349] pantherlord 0003:0810:0001.0005: Force feedback for PantherLord/GreenAsia devices by Anssi Hannula <anssi.hannula@gmail.com>
<illidan> is pci0000:00 in /sys ?
<coder2> Hello. Is there a way to set default keyboard layout after login? My session always starts with the alternate keyboard layout which is annoying. Please help.
<safridzal> illidan: yep
<safridzal> its on /sys/devices
<illidan> then go in the subfolders and search for power
<safridzal> then?
<illidan> and do: cat FILENAME for files named control or autosuspend_delay in there
<illidan> thats my guess
<safridzal> whats the command do??
<illidan> do is no command
<illidan> cat is the command
<illidan> i made the : that you dont interpret do as part od the command
<safridzal> not like that
<safridzal> i mean, whats the fungtion of "cat FILENAME"
<illidan> cat displays whats in there to the commandline
<safridzal> cat control . auto
<safridzal> cat control > auto
<illidan> ?
<safridzal> aragorn@aragorn-1215B:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/power$ cat autosuspend_delay_ms
<safridzal> cat: autosuspend_delay_ms: Input/output error
<safridzal> aragorn@aragorn-1215B:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/power$ cat control
<safridzal> auto
<illidan> ah
<illidan> ok
<illidan> that is present
<safridzal> aragorn@aragorn-1215B:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/power$ cat runtime_suspended_time
<safridzal> 0
<safridzal> i dont know the meaning
<illidan> now i dont know how or what we would exactly modify to make it recognized
<illidan> i am just reading this if i am finding somehting
<illidan> http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/usb/power-management.txt#71#
 * Wizard is back.
<safridzal> wb Wizard
<safridzal> ah,,,
<safridzal> ok then, thanks illidan
<safridzal> will continue my googling..
<Wizard> Did Surlent solved his USB speakers issue?
<Wizard> did solve*
<illidan> i dont know really
<illidan> he didnt make a response about if my asoundrc idea worked
<illidan> and then he got over to another thing with his monitor or something
<illidan> safridzal?
<safridzal> yo?
<illidan> try this   echo on > /sys/PATHTOYOURDEVICE/power/control      and test if it works
<safridzal> illidan: is that reverseable ?
<illidan> that sets it from autosuspend to never suspend
<illidan> yes
<illidan> reversable by this       echo auto > /sys/PATHTOYOURDEVICE/power/control
<safridzal> where is my pathdevice??
<safridzal> on my input device on system setting it says Twin USB Joystick (/dev/input/js0)
<illidan> i think /sys/devices/pci0000:00/power
<illidan> as thats what you posted
<safridzal> aragorn@aragorn-1215B:~$ echo on /sys/devices/pci0000:00/power/control
<safridzal> on /sys/devices/pci0000:00/power/control
<safridzal> is that right?
<illidan> yes
<safridzal> i'll play stk then
<safridzal> brb
<illidan> jep
<safridzal> illidan: it still exist
<safridzal> it dim my screen
<safridzal> illidan: i think i'll have to get used to id
<safridzal> thanks for the help
<safridzal> gotago
<illidan> oh
<illidan> well goodbye then, if i find something like that ill post it somewhere were it will be found
 * illidan is taking the hobbits to isengard
<abso> pringz
<Wizard> abso: ?
<abso> i was trying to see if someone was on the channel still, apparently not
<cancer> l3top: hey
<cancer> L3tops: hey
<rethus> is there a gui for truecrypt on kde?
<rethus> wow, truecrypt itself has a gui... nice
<lordievader> Good morning.
<illidan> Hi, where do I get libasound_module_pcm_a52 ?
<rork> !find libasound_module_pcm_a52 | illidan_
<ubottu> illidan_: Package/file libasound_module_pcm_a52 does not exist in precise
<illidan_> rork, ubottu, why does it not exist
<rork> That surprises me also, because the documentation IS available in the package it should be in (libasound2-plugins)
<illidan_> hm
<rork> maybe this still works: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1376725
<illidan_> the build from the ubuntu source package fails because of missing files from the archive
<illidan_> i took the tarball from alsa-project.org now it worked, magic moment if its in there....
<illidan_> YEAH
<illidan_> no
<illidan_> only the .la not the .so
<rene__> Hello I am a newby on IRC, what can this programm do for me?
<ikonia> nothing if you wait less than 60 seconds
<mydogsnameisrudy> ;)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'morning mydogsnameisrudy
<coder2> Hello. I've encountered system hang when zooming map in Google Earth. I double-checked this. I'm sure that it worked before I've updated 11.10 to 12.04.
<coder2> My video-adapter is Intel embedded.
<coder2> Intel SandyBridge chip.
<BluesKaj> coder2, intel onboard , then run this find the actual model , lspci | grep VGA
<BluesKaj> to find
<coder2> BluesKaj, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<BluesKaj> coder2, that's not precise enough , sudo lshw -C video
<BluesKaj> pastebin the output, coder2
<BluesKaj> coder2, or you paste the "product " here
<coder2> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/ek8QcPAL
<BluesKaj> coder2,  well you have the right driver installed , the i915
<coder2> BluesKaj, I have no idea. I'm used to have NVidia hardware at home. But this one is my office workstation.
<BluesKaj> coder2, personally I gave up on google earth ...too many problems ...google maps works as well or better in my experience
<lordievader> coder2: You could try disabeling the Blur plugin of kwin. It helped me alot on my intel gfx card.
<coder2> BluesKaj, I do not care about Google Earth. But I'm pretty sure that a user-space application must not impact system stability
<coder2> lordievader, thank you. I'll try it.
<BluesKaj> coder2, well , the OS repos only supply the installer for google earth so it's not a default app
<coder2> Thank you.
<Wizard> Quassel and comfortably in one line! Oxymoron! :D
<Tm_T> Wizard: tssssk
<Wizard> ]:>
<ikonia> ?
<Wizard> OK, I'll move this to offtopic.
<JuJuBee> Which log file shows commands entered by a user?
<ilya> JuJuBee: That would depend on th shell used
<Tm_T> ilya: he left already
<Tm_T> s/he/they/
<ilya> oops, didn't see...
<ilya> should have looked...
<ilya> thx
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> Hello allways for you..
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> Good bye...
<eagles0513875> yay xen is broken on :( or at least not loading my desktop :(
<paolo_> hi. which is the alsa development package in 11.10 ?
<e_t_> paolo_: I'd guess "libasound2-dev"
<cancer_> L3tops: HI
<paolo_> e_t_: thanks. it was not really easy to guess that. I don''t know why they choose so tricky names
<L3tops> hello cancer_.
<cancer_> hello, nice to see you again.
<e_t_> paolo_: I found that with "apt-cache search alsa | grep dev"
<lordievader> Hey cancer_ How is it goinh?
<cancer_> i haven't slept from last night.
<cancer_> lordievader: fine, hows about you. :)
<paolo_> e_t_: I searched it in a similar way... the best thing would be having clear library names.
<lordievader> cancer_: Sleep is quite important. I'm doing well btw/
<cancer_> L3tops: we are not finished with graphic drivers, but i have figured some other ways. but those were without installing drivers.
<L3tops> what do you need cancer_?
<cancer_> Lordievader: yes, you are right. i'll be going for sleep this night after an hour maybe.
<paolo_> thanks, bye
<cancer_> L3tops: you told me to install a fresh copy. before that we were installing some 'libs' for nvidia quadro fx1000.
<cancer_> l3tops: http://paste.kde.org/481916/
<cancer_> L3tops: i think you are still busy with projects testing.
<L3tops> I am all over the map I am afraid.
<cancer_> L3tops: hahaha, life is all yours.
<L3tops> ok... I would expect that would still work with the proprietary nvidia drivers
<cancer_> L3tops: they worked without drivers, but after a reboot it's lost.
<cancer_> lordievader: which version of wine i should install?
<L3tops> I dont fool with xrandr, we build our own xorg.conf files
<L3tops> I couldnt tell you how to make that change permanent
<cancer_> L3tops: but i will prefer the change with drivers installed.
<cancer_> L3tops: i believe they can be fixed permanently, i
<cancer_> i'm not wrong then it could be done with startup thingy. right.
<L3tops> right
<xperta> hola
<cancer_> L3tops: are we going to install driver first?
<eagles0513875> ok guys I'm swearing my head off its been a nightmare to get a fresh install
<eagles0513875> and now i have no kde and cannot get to a tty after doing a net install of 64bit 12.04
<eagles0513875> any ideas would be greatly appreciated
<L3tops> !details | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<L3tops> what went wrong eagles0513875?
<eagles0513875> L3tops: all I'm doing is a normal boot up
<L3tops> one second cancer_
<eagles0513875> installation was successful
<eagles0513875> all I'm left with is a grey screen no desktop no nothing
<eagles0513875> can't get to a tty either
<L3tops> what is the gpu eagles0513875?
<eagles0513875> L3tops: nvidia gtx 550ti 1gb card
<L3tops> eagles0513875: I would expect this is the source of the problem. I would try and get to a root console and apt-get install nvidia-current.
<L3tops> brb
<eagles0513875> L3tops: i can't even get to the grub prompt to get into recovery
<L3top> back
<cancer> L3tops: wb
<cancer> l3tops: that only took one Second and your appeares :-p
<cancer> appeared*
<eagles0513875> L3tops: i have no way to do anything :-/
<eagles0513875> can't even get into a root console
<cancer> eagles0513875: there's always a way to do anything with linux, when you know nothing.
<cancer> eagles0513875: have you tried with builtin graphic
<eagles0513875> cancer: this motherboard does not have
<eagles0513875> cancer: L3top suggested installing nvidia current if i could get into a root prompt but i cant
<eagles0513875> grey screen no tty access either
<new2net> I have two machines with kubuntu on them, two NICs (both show up as eth0) and a cat5 cable. How can I get them to talk to each other other ethernet?
<L3top> cancer: get rid of X and: sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau;  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173 libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<L3top> eagles0513875: boot to live disk we will mount some stuff and chroot in
<eagles0513875> other problem is that for some reason i use a bootable usb
<Dan39> L3top: you fix the bug yet?
<eagles0513875> with normal cd to install my system says the usb is missing OS when its not
<cancer> if anything goes wrong, i only need to sudo........remove nvidia-glx-173? right.
<eagles0513875> only way i managed was using a net install cd
<eagles0513875> net install iso put on a bootable usb
<L3top> and sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<L3top> how are you creating the usb drive eagles0513875?
<eagles0513875> unetbootin
<L3top> from what?
<eagles0513875> iso
<eagles0513875> actually
<L3top> sorry what OS
<eagles0513875> i had an upgraded 12.04 version which was giving me issues
<eagles0513875> had an install which had been setup with my older 8800gt gpu
<eagles0513875> i replaced it with the 550
<eagles0513875> and didn't remove the old drivers not to mention other issues with xen kernel crashing etc
<L3top> well yeah... that could certainly cause problems
<L3top> lol
<eagles0513875> but i told unetbootin to download and create the bootable usb with the files it needs and it did
<L3top> Dan39: I created 10 more
<eagles0513875> and the install was successful
<Dan39> 60figures
<Dan39> create 10 more reports of the one im complaining about?!! :D
<Dan39> maybe someone will look into it then haha
<L3top> Well... eagles0513875 I expect your USB is reading as a superdisk
<cancer> L3top: http://paste.kde.org/481934/
<L3top> probably a factoid
<L3top> !superdisk
<eagles0513875> what do you mean L3top
<eagles0513875> wait let me try something
<eagles0513875> you got me wondering now if grub was installed on the usb by mistake
<L3top> !info nvidia-glx-173
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx-173 does not exist in precise
<L3top> ffs.
<L3top> !info nvidia-glx-175
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx-175 does not exist in precise
<L3top> oh dear.
<eagles0513875> tsimpson: ^ info bot isn't working
<eagles0513875> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<eagles0513875> that what you wanted L3top
<tsimpson> eagles0513875: it's working perfectly
<genii-around> User error!
<eagles0513875> haha i realized after the fact
<eagles0513875> omg :( why can't i get a break tonight
<L3top> !info nvidia-173
<ubottu> nvidia-173 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-173): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 173.14.30-0ubuntu11 (precise), package size 10750 kB, installed size 33148 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<L3top> interesting....
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> i can recreate the usb as a live usb
<eagles0513875> let me do that
<eagles0513875> this time unetbootin on mac
<L3top> sorry cancer... they switched up on me. same thing only different.
<cancer> So what now?
<adarshajoisa> !superdisk
<cancer> ubutto | superdisk
<BluesKaj> cancer, what's the onboard graphics card?
<cancer> blueskaj: can't say much about that. dont remember.
<L3top> cancer: get rid of X and: sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau; sudo apt-get install nvidia-173 libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<L3top> cancer... to be clear... lspci | grep VGA only spits out one line
<L3top> correct?
<BluesKaj> well , I'm sure it will do better than 640x480
<BluesKaj> cancer, ^
<L3top> !superdrive
<L3top> well thats enough polling
<cancer> blueskaj: i'm getting a notification ' a new version is available' and clicked and get this --> http://imagebin.org/212908
<cancer> Do i need it?
<tsimpson> rather than posting random !commands, -> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<L3top> Thank you tsimpson.
<L3top> cancer... to be clear... lspci | grep VGA only spits out one line correct?
<BluesKaj> are you on 11.10 , cancer ?
<cancer> L3top: commands are running. one thing i want to tell ya again about graphic card outputs and about monitor. Graphic card only have DVI Output & Monitor don't have any DVI Inputs. i'm using connector DVI -output- VGA.
<cancer> blueskaj: yes.
<BluesKaj> cancer, don't think upgrading to 12.04 will help your graphics
<cancer> blueskaj: i don't want to use on board graphics, for that i will always need to switch ports when i'll switch to OS Xp.
<L3top> cancer: please answer my question
<cancer> Blueskaj: i don't want it for Graphics. just if they are important and without bugs.
<cancer> L3top: old commands are still in process. can't give another command right now. sorry
<BluesKaj> 12.04 is very stable and it works well , less buggy than 11.10 IME
<L3top> you could ctrl alt f3
 * L3top very fond of 1204
<BluesKaj> even at this stage 12.10 is more stable than 11.10 ever was
<cancer> blueskaj: any idea how much data will be download for these downloads
<cancer> l3top: on the ways
<BluesKaj> cancer, what downloads ?
<BlouBlou> The best ubuntu version ever was 8.04 hardy
<ManDay> Hello, I have a problem.
<BlouBlou> ManDay: waht's up?
<ManDay> With the "Netbook" Workspace the On Screen keyboard (and others) are a complete mess
<ManDay> *and other widgets
<cancer> L3top: paste.ubuntu.com/994575
<cancer> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/994575
<ManDay> Does the keyboard widget work at all?
<ManDay> It seems not to in 12.04 !
<cancer> blueskaj: i mean how much data will be downloaded for that upgrade
<L3top> cancer: probably 1.2 gb or so.
<L3top> as memory serves
<cancer> l3top: 1.2 will be downloaded?
<cancer> 1.2gb*
<L3top> at least... if memory serves.
<BluesKaj> cancer, well, it will also replace alot of the existing data so the footprint won't be much different on your HDD
<ManDay> I'm serious, does anyone use the Keyboard Widget?
<ManDay> It's completely unresponsive for me
<ManDay> Sits there like one big picture of a keyboard.
<cancer> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/994575
<cancer> got it?
<adarshajoisa> ManDay: the netbook interface doesn't seem to work with a lot of widgets. i couldn't get it working with my 11.10. not very sure about 12.04, though
<adarshajoisa> u better switch to desktop layout if possible
<L3top> I just added it ManDay and it works on my end
<L3top> yes cancer. I just wanted to make sure it wasnt seeing onboard and an addin card
<ManDay> L3top: So when you click on a button something happens?
<cancer> L3top: do you want outputs for those commands. they are finished.
<ManDay> L3top: Not only does the keyboard take focus when I click it, also, nothing happnes!
<ManDay> adarshajoisa: It seems like the widgets have some problems with being resized
<L3top> typing w it now
<L3top> cancer sure
<ManDay> L3top: 12.04 ?
<ManDay> L3top: How did you add it to the desktop?
<L3top> ManDay: yes
<adarshajoisa> btw, i can't find netbook interface on my 12.04. isn't it available by default? L3top?
<ManDay> adarshajoisa: yes it is
<ManDay> System Settings > Workspace settings
<L3top> bottom left next to K button, clicked the three colored balls, add widget, typed keyboard, dragged it to taskbar
<ManDay> to the taskbar, you say?
<ManDay> What is that supposed to mean?
<ManDay> Oh, like so
<L3top> bottom right near clock.
<ManDay> Yeah, I got it
<ManDay> Well, yes that works
<ManDay> Now try something for me, will you:
<L3top> sure
<ManDay> Drag it directly onto the desktop
<ManDay> See whether that works
<cancer> L3top: http://paste.kde.org/481958
<ManDay> Son of a ...
<ManDay> L3top: You don't happen to notice any layout problems when it's dragged to the taskbar like that?
<ManDay> I dragged it like you described, then the keys seem to work but on the other hand I get the same bizarre resizing behaviour that I get on the netbook workspace
<ManDay> Completely mad
<L3top> yes... its terrible. again, I do not use it... so this is my first view of it.
<ManDay> All right, do you happen to know who works on that?
<L3top> I do not.
<eagles0513875> ManDay: you on a netbook?
<eagles0513875> on my netbook i get random plasma netbook shell segfaults
<ManDay> eagles0513875: Not exactly. A tablet
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> :-/
<adarshajoisa> ManDay: yup, got it. the keyboard appears horribly stretched, and there's no way to resize it. is it what happens to you?
<eagles0513875> ManDay: do they use the netbook shell layout?
<ManDay> adarshajoisa: Yeah, like that
<ManDay> eagles0513875: Excuse me?
<L3top> cancer: that looks good. I would reboot, and if not satisfactory, try running nvidia-xconfigure before uninstalling/reinstalling nouveau
<eagles0513875> ManDay: ignore me I'm trying to find someone with a netbook running kubuntu to confirm an issue I'm having
<eagles0513875> L3top: going to try boot off a live usb now
<cancer> l3top: simply understand commands. no code word. sorry :D
<eagles0513875> omg im bout to flip
<eagles0513875> L3top: i cannot even boot of this blessed usb with the live cd stuff on it
<eagles0513875> a cd won't even boot or load either
<adarshajoisa> ManDay: sorry, i don't know much about the issue, but can't u change to desktop interface? it works perfect there.
<L3top> What happens eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> i hit start kubuntu or default and it just hangs on that black screen
<eagles0513875> only way i can get 12.04 installed is via net install on usb
<L3top> !nomodset | eagles0513875
<L3top> oh come on...
<eagles0513875> L3top: i created the live usb with unetbootin
<BluesKaj> L3top, try nomodeset
<eagles0513875> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<L3top> bah... so bright out here I cant see typos...
<L3top> ty BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> np L3top
<eagles0513875> :D that seems to be working
<eagles0513875> so now i need to set that in grub
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, don't forget to update-grub
<eagles0513875> i wont
<BluesKaj> :)
<adarshajoisa> ManDay: you can try changing the layout to newspaper layout. the keyboard works there
<ManDay> adarshajoisa: Where is that setting? Is it in workspace settings?
<adarshajoisa> i do a right click, and settings
<ManDay> I have no right click
<adarshajoisa> ManDay: actually, right click, "configure page" and change the layout option at the top.
 * L3top doesnt think cancer is having a positive experience...
<eagles0513875> have a problem
<eagles0513875> L3top:
<eagles0513875> i have my install on lvm
<adarshajoisa> yeah, i'm not sure how you would do that on a tablet. :-/
<eagles0513875> and i cannot mount it sadly :(
<ManDay> adarshajoisa: Is that menu not accessible through he System Settings?
<L3top> fdisk -l eagles0513875
<L3top> you do not see it there?
<L3top> er sudo fdisk -l
<eagles0513875> no i don't
<eagles0513875> only my 2tb hdd
<Wizard> Good evening.
<eagles0513875> not the lv partition
<eagles0513875> found it :D
<ManDay> adarshajoisa: Got to go - I'll find a way
<ManDay> Thank you
<adarshajoisa> ManDay: ok, click on the plasma cashew on the bottom left, click on "configure page" and the first option in the window is for layout
<eagles0513875> L3top: now how to mount it :-/
<adarshajoisa> okies! next time then! :-/
<L3top> well... where is it first of all... and can you open it in Dolphin? because that will automount it (not awesome with LVM)
<eagles0513875> no i cannot
<eagles0513875> i tried to mount it to a directory in /media/mount and it didn't work
<L3top> I may be a bit out of my depth here sorry... where is it?
<eagles0513875> i installed lvm and found the location
<eagles0513875> but i can't mount it in regards to probably lvm or something
<L3top> I am asking that location
<eagles0513875> its /dev/VGname/root
<L3top> yeah... thats gonna be someone else or a google answer. I see lots of hits on how to do it... looks a bit complicated.
 * L3top googled chroot lvm live disk
<eagles0513875> ill go ask in the lvm channel
<L3top> good luck
<eagles0513875> ty
<yoshi_> guten abend zusammen
<eagles0513875> !de | yoshi_
<ubottu> yoshi_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<eagles0513875> L3top:
<eagles0513875> think i solved it
<eagles0513875> very easy to do actually
<FloodBotK1> eagles0513875: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eagles0513875>  yay i managed L3top
<L3top> outstanding :) I would apt-get install nvidia-current   that will give you the 295.40 driver.
<Wizard> I have a problem :D
<eagles0513875> I'm still on the Live cd L3top
<eagles0513875> Wizard: that doesn't say much bout the problem
<eagles0513875> but an interesting problem none the less bro
<Wizard> There is a tray icon indicating "Install packages which will improve konqueror!"
<Wizard> It shows flash, I don't want to install it
<eagles0513875> now how the hell to update grub :-/
<Wizard> There is no way to get rid of this icon and window.
<adarshajoisa> Wizard: u can just right click and exit
<Wizard> When I click cancel, it reappears when I open konqeror again, or logout.
<adarshajoisa> that icon opos up whenever u open an application that can have addon packages
<Wizard> I've noticed.
<adarshajoisa> Wizard: u can right click -> never show again and then Hide it.
<adarshajoisa> i believe that will work
<Wizard> Lemme try.
<Wizard> Fixed.
<adarshajoisa> Wizard: cool. :)
<Wizard> Sorry, I haven't noticed that option.
<adarshajoisa> Wizard: :) happens with most of us. :P
<Wizard> Which makes me noob.
<adarshajoisa> LOL! most of us are noobs here. :D
<Wizard> Hmm. Ununtu's mission is to bring linux to noobs.
<Wizard> I mean unexperienced users!
<Wizard> Unexperienced users!
<Graf_Westerholt> LOL Wizard! :D
<adarshajoisa> and we have the irc to help those noobs. ;)
<Wizard> I like helping noobs. To bad I'm not very helpful.
<Wizard> Especially with these "gfx drivers problems"
<adarshajoisa> ha! there's a lot of conversations going on here about gfx drivers problems. i don't seem to understand most of it, though.
<Wizard> Me neither.
<Wizard> In good old times it was easier.
<Wizard> Does it work with vesa driver? It doesn't show any color stripes? Done!
<adarshajoisa> LOL!
<Wizard> And now? 3D, acceleration, XV, twin view, God knows what else :)
<Graf_Westerholt> twin view is great.
<Graf_Westerholt> But this is off topic.
<Wizard> Yup.
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> Does anybody use Qt Creator?
<L3top> yes
<L3top> but again... offtopic
<L3top>  /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<eagles0513875> !ot | Wizard
<ubottu> Wizard: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Wizard> Qt Creator is offtopic?
<Wizard> Even if it doesn't work as it should and I installed it from repo and I think deps are broken?
<eagles0513875> no its on topic actually
<Wizard> Hmm, I installed libqt4-dev qt4-doc qt-creator and build-essentials.
<Wizard> Qt Creator shows it detected Qt4 in path, but neither of the detected toolchains is able to build binaries.
<Wizard> When I add system gcc (or g++) nothing changes.
<Wizard> I'll try removing ~/.config/Nokia, maybe it'll help.
<BluesKaj> build-essential , there's no "s"
<Wizard> Yeah, yeah. I allways confuse it :]
<Wizard> Sorry.
<BluesKaj> mercurial and cmake are options too
<Wizard> I prefer qmake and git ;]
<Wizard> It didn't hel at all.
<Wizard> :/
<cancer> L3top: back from reboot. (local power failiure time included):D
<L3top> and?
<cancer> it's same 640*480
<trash_>  alguem pode ajudar a montar um cdrom/dvd IDE no ubuntu.,  nao monta nem a pau.. reconhece mais nao monta.. alguem ja passou por isso?
<cancer> L3top: so what's now 'nvidia-xconfigure'.  Or you want to look over something.?
<L3top> and you cannot change it from 640? no options?
<cancer> only 640*480 and below 320*something.
<L3top> !pt | trash_
<ubottu> trash_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<L3top> yeah... give it a try.
<cancer> how? :D
<cancer> L3top: telling me to do something?
<L3top> I believe x will have to be stopped... and you just run it from command.
<cancer> Ok, How?
<L3top> same way you installed nvidia-173
<cancer> I'm confused?
<cancer> what to install? nvidia-xconfigure
<cancer> sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfigure?
<cancer> L3top:
<cancer> sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfigure?
<L3top> no...
<cancer> then?
<cancer> mmm....
<L3top> it is part of the nvidia package...
<L3top> just drop out of x and run it... probably requires a sudo
<cancer> L3top: i know nothing about linux. just a little that sudo is required for administrative / root previledge
<cancer> L3top: how to drop out of X.... sorry for; i'm not well familiar with linux.
<L3top> How did you install the nvidia driver?
<L3top> I mean the answer to your question is just to ctrl alt f2 or something and sudo service kdm stop
<L3top> but I am confused how you installed the driver and not just blow through warnings
<cancer> <L3top> cancer: get rid of X and: sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau; sudo apt-get install nvidia-173 libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<L3top> The reason I don't know whether or not all things require sudo is because I script everything, so it runs when it is supposed to and everything is as root.
<L3top> yes... get rid of X... meaning do not be in an X environment
<L3top> sorry for not being clear... but you did all of this yesterday
<L3top> I assumed you knew what I meant
<cancer> L3top: yes i did only libs yesterday.
<cancer> L3top: but today from above quoted chat i didn't follow 'get  rid of X' and else was done and you said to reboot
<L3top> before I even got there you had installed various drivers, and we discussed it.
<L3top> not important
<L3top> Did it not warn you that it should not be run with x
<L3top> frankly I would expect it to not continue
<cancer> i just did what you told in last hour.
<L3top> That does not answer my question.
<cancer> Letop: i don't know about that.
<L3top> You don't know...
<L3top> apt-cache policy nvidia-173 | grep Installed
<cancer> but before restart i pastebin the results of commands and you said that all look fine. something like that
<L3top> yes... it would be a graphical menu that warned you
<L3top> dialog or something
<cancer> Installed: 173.14.30-0ubuntu8.1
<L3top> ok
<L3top> I guess that... somehow... has changed
<L3top> I would assume the framebuffer thing would be an issue... but... what do I know
<cancer> L3top: do you think it could be the reason too --> (graphic card outputs and about monitor. Graphic card only have DVI Output & Monitor don't have any DVI Inputs. i'm using connector DVI -output- VGA.)
<L3top> No cancer.
<cancer> i faced the same issue in Ubuntu too.
<cancer> then i was told to installed Kubuntu it's bit more stable than ubuntu
<L3top> yes, it is cancer... your graphics card is just old as dirt.
<L3top> and there are some issues with the 96/173 drivers.
<L3top> on 1204
<L3top> typically I can make them work
<L3top> have you dropped out of X and run nvidia-xconfigure?
<cancer> means 1024x768 / 1280x1024?
<cancer> L3top: i don't know how to get out of X
<cancer> get out of X and then run nvidia-x server setting?
<L3top> cancer: I am trying not to be frustrated repeating myself... but it isnt working.<L3top> I mean the answer to your question is just to ctrl alt f2 or something and sudo service kdm stop
<cancer> L3top: what after sudo service kdm stop
<L3top> sudo nvidia-xconfigure
<cancer> L3top: how to undo these -->  sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau; sudo apt-get install nvidia-173 libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<L3top> apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau    the rest are not going to be undone, or interfere. What happened with the nvidia-xconfigure? Did you reboot?
<L3top> you will also want to sudo apt-get remove nvidia-173
<cancer> L3top: when i switch to ctrl+alt+f2, i can't read text there and then cannot return with ctrl alt F7.
<L3top> ugh.
<cancer> so i'd better roll back to previous settings.
<cancer> and even didn't get what to do with nvidia-xconfiguration.
<L3top> well
<L3top> you could boot to recovery and do it I expect... and see if the problem persists, or if you have magic before that
<L3top> your call
<MountainX> Hi. Where is the config file for network manager PolicyKit permissions in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> cancer, you have to do startx , to get kdm running
<cancer> blueskaj: just startx or with sudo.
<BluesKaj> nope
<BluesKaj> startx
<genii-around> I'm pretty sure startx bypasses kdm and loads whatever your default session was last time
<cancer> Blueskaj: i don't think this will help, bcoz i don't understand the rest L3top want me to follow. i even don't know how to change directories path.
<cancer> let me try. otherwise will need a reboot.
<L3top> If he cant read the screen or drop back to tty 7 it is highly unlikely he can actually input anything
<L3top> it is a lock I believe.
<BluesKaj> iirc , I may have rebooted after starting X , the last time , but starting kdm is probly the right way
<cancer> blueskaj: what i just did is : ctrl alt f1 > sudo service kdm stop > startx. and I'm HERE
<BluesKaj> and here is ?
<genii-around> I'd suggest ctrl-alt-f2 then sudo killall startx
<cancer> ME.
<genii-around> Then: exit      and alt-f1
<cancer> blueskaj: i mean L3top told me to follow ><L3top> cancer: I am trying not to be frustrated repeating myself... but it isnt working.<L3top> I mean the answer to your question is just to ctrl alt f2 or something and sudo service kdm stop
<cancer> Blueskaj: am i still confused?
<BluesKaj> cancer, read genii-around's suggestion above
<cancer> blueskaj: do you think drivers for Nvidia Quadro FX1000 can be found here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_20010601_3255.htm
<genii-around> If you installed some nvidia driver but not rebooted yet, you would have to load the new driver first before starting up kdm
<lelamal> Hi all, I'm trying to compile oxygen transparent from the script downloaded here: http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=127752, but keep getting the following error in return: http://paste.kde.org/482000/. Can anybody help me troubleshoot this, please?
<cancer> genii-around: you don't know what i'm upto or maybe you do. but it seems your telling me to run again from start.
<genii-around> cancer: You installed an nvidia driver then tried to start up X. But the new driver doesn't automatically load when you install it.
<L3top> genii-around is correct cancer. After doing this you rebooted correct?
<L3top> after the long string of commands I gave you cancer?
<cancer> L3top: i did
<Kiosk> IRC is hoppin
<Kiosk> *crickets*
<cancer> Now what i need to do is to ctrl alt f2 > sudo kill all startx > exit > alt f1. Then ?
<cancer> genii-around | L3top: Now what i need to do is to ctrl alt f2 > sudo kill all startx > exit > alt f1. Then ?
<genii-around> cancer: Since you rebooted earlier after installing the driver, it is another issue. What is the result of command:grep  GRUB_CMDLINE /etc/default/grub
<cancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/994814/
<genii-around> ( most likely you need to have a nomodeset line to prevent nouveau from taking over at boot and preventing nvidia driver from loading )
<cancer> genii-around: you lost me again. i was trying to be on path for solution.
<cancer> thinks will hit this night too.
<BluesKaj> I still think the onboard card with a vga connection will give more resolution ...this has been going on for 3 days , we're chasing our tails here.
<genii-around> cancer: sudo nano /etc/default/grub    and change line which reads currently: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""      into: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"       then: ctrl-x to exit, choose to save changes. Then: sudo update-grub        and then: sudo shutdown -r now    ..which will reboot.
<cancer> Blueskaj: haha, i still remmeber days before these 3.
<cancer> genii-around: Ok :D, it looks more like a sucide reboot to me.:D
<cancer> genii-around: i'm stuck, how to edit that.
<L3top> BluesKaj: has an excellent point. Especially if it is intel. Their stuff has been just great lately.
<genii-around> cancer: You use the arrow keys to navigate, go to in between the two double-quote marks of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""  and type in: nomodeset             then ctrl and x keys together. It will ask if you want to save changes. Hit Y to confirm change. It then asks if same filename to use. Just hit Enter there.
<cancer> genii-around: thanks. got it. sorry i tried that but didn't saw anything moving around. maybe getting under nature effect (haven't slept from last night.)
<cancer> genni-around: Grub updated. only shutdown and restart left right? sudo shutdown -r now
<cancer> doing it
<cancer> be right back
<genii-around> cancer: But were you able to insert the nomodeset? If not, don't reboot yet
<cancer> genii-around: yes i did and mentioned above.
<genii-around> Ah, good.
<genii-around> cancer: OK, then to try the reboot and see if kdm starts up
<cancer> i tried this nomodeset things 3 months ago.
<genii-around> There are lots of combinations of things which can cause issue. If you have nomodeset but no usable driver, same symptoms for instance
<cancer> genni-around: i like to remind that all L3top commands for stoping kdm service and startx is not done before this.
<cancer> genii-around: it's a clean and new ways.
<cancer> anyway. be right back
 * L3top did not mention startx
<genii-around> L3top: They seemed a bit confused.
<cancer> BACK
<genii-around> cancer: Did kdm start this time?
<cancer> genii-around: KDM?
<L3top> desktop
<cancer> yes, it's a normal login.
<genii-around> cancer: The screen which asks you to login, that is kdm
<cancer> Yes that appeared
<genii-around> Did it let you login and get into your kde?
<cancer> yes, i logged in as usual i do. and i'm here that's why.
<cancer> kde?
<L3top> K Destkop Environment/K Desktop Manager
<genii-around> cancer: kde is the graphical part of Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> your desktop
<cancer> yes.
<cancer> Yes. everything was normal.
<genii-around> Good.
<cancer> but resolution.
<cancer> ?
<genii-around> cancer: Please pastebin results of these commands:  xrandr               and  lsmod | grep nv
<cancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/994856/
<cancer> xrandr output first line was this > xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<genii-around> cancer: Yeah thats fine. Is there any result at all for the: lsmod | grep nv      command?
<cancer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/994859/
<genii-around> OK
<L3top> check to see if he has an xorg...
<genii-around> cancer: What resolution is this card supposed to be able to do?
<L3top> cancer does ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf return a result
<genii-around> L3top: Yes, conceivably he has modelines or something
<cancer> genii-around: currently i'm using it for 1280x1024 in XP.
<genii-around> ( or different driver specified in xorg.conf than nvidia)
 * L3top nods
<cancer> L3top: ls: cannot access /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<L3top> good.
<cancer> How long will it take to complete?
<cancer> ubottu | tomato
<cancer> !timeout
<genii-around> I would suggest to install nvidia-settings and then see if you can set a higher reolution from the desktop first.
<cancer> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<cancer> ?
<genii-around> Yes
<genii-around> It then appears in the Settings
<cancer> http://paste.kde.org/482006/
<genii-around> ( I am using classic menu )
<genii-around> cancer: So then K-button..Applications...Settings.. NVIDIA X Server Settings
<cancer> shoot the command
<L3top> this is in desktop
<cancer> do you mean any from these >  sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau; sudo apt-get install nvidia-173 libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<L3top> click the k button, go to applications settings NVIDIA X server settings.
<cancer> then?
<cancer> what next?
<genii-around> cancer: No, don't bother with any of those commands of purging X and so on. We are way past that now.
<cancer> genni-around: those commands are already excecuted before i followed you.
<cancer> L3top: right.
<cancer> genii-around: what i do know with nvidia x server settings opened?
<L3top> it should be fairly self explanatory cancer.
<L3top> I never see this menu, so I cant walk you through it.
<L3top> Try to change your resolution
<genii-around> Should look something like this: http://imagebin.org/212933
<cancer> there no option for that
<cancer> genii-around: it does
<BluesKaj> cancer, kmenu>apps>settings>nvidia server settings
<cancer> I have it already opened
<cancer> but 'X Server Display Configuration' unable to load x server display configuratrion page. failed to query no scanout for screen 0
<cancer> genii-around: thats what i have from imagebin.
<genii-around> Meh. imagebin is now not letting me upload a shot of the screen where you would change the settings
<BluesKaj> cancer , of try this kmenu>computer>system settings>display&monitor>size and orientation
<BluesKaj> of=ok
<sunitasethi> hi
<sunitasethi> can anyone help me setup yahoo mail in linux???
<sunitasethi> do I need to get yahoo plus?
<maco> sunitasethi: yes you do. yahoo doesn't allow pop/imap on their free accounts, as far as i know
<cancer_> ????
<sunitasethi> maco: since when?
<maco> sunitasethi: well i havent looked since about 2007, but imap was definitely NOT free at the time. pop might be? not sure. imap was what i was concerned with
<sunitasethi> i was able to use yahoo in my iphone
<maco> was it a yahoo app or regular imap/pop?
<sunitasethi> it was iphone's and ipod touch's mail app
<maco> http://help.yahoo.com/kb/index?locale=en_US&page=content&y=PROD_MAIL_MOBILE&id=SLN3361&impressions=true <-- this has imap instructions with all the info you'd need for setting it up on a client. it *is* in the mobile section on their help though, so for all i know, they block access by non-mobile clients. give it a try
<L3top> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/06/6-step-setting-evolution-for-yahoo-mail.html http://askubuntu.com/questions/20075/connecting-yahoo-mail-with-evolution
<sunitasethi> ok thanks
<L3top> sunitasethi: ^^
<maco> http://help.yahoo.com/kb/index?page=content&y=PROD_MAIL_ML&locale=en_US&id=SLN3255&impressions=true this does say pop is only for Mail Plus
<cancer_> genii_around: anything else in mind?
<L3top> both of those give links explain how to setup imap.
<cancer_> Thanks alot guys. rolling back setting. Thanks again.
<L3top> cancer_: these guis that you are looking up are setup very plainly for anyone to use without need of support... can you just click around and see if there is something that will allow you to change resolution rather than trying to get us to guide you letter by letter?
<saeed> hi
<saeed> my kmix every days crashed
<genii-around> cancer_: If you can pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<saeed> can i fix it or install app like this??
<genii-around> cancer_: For this file better to do domething like: pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cancer_> L3top: i have been http://paste.ubuntu.com/994927/
<cancer_> L3top: sorry mixed.
<cancer_> genii-aroundhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/994927/
<cancer_> genii-around: http://paste.ubuntu.com/994927/
<saeed> my kmix every days crashed
<saeed> can i fix it or install app like this??
<genii-around> cancer_: You are using some DVI to VGA adapter or something?
<cancer_> L3top: i tried much not only in past day but before that i did manual settings. and what you respectively called clicking around..... i told that i'm know nothing about linux, so 'letter by letter' is a safe side for me. that was what auto becomes a need. Sorry.
<genii-around> ( it can't pull info for what resolutions the monitor can do )
<cancer_> genii-around: Yes.  Dvi - Vga connector.
<L3top> cancer_: I am not trying to upset you... but you are not the only one with a few days into this... and I just have no visual cues to help you with. I just write scripts that detect and install all of this stuff. I never see a gui. We use our own X windows, without a DE...
<genii-around> cancer_: I'm pretty sure this is why it cannot find a higher resolution to use
<cancer_> genii-around: it work fine with 1280x1024. i am using this resolution in windows xp .
<L3top> so... it IS the adapter.
<L3top> I am sorry I believed it was not.
<sunitasethi> l3top it did not work
<cancer_> L3top: maybe also called adapter.
<genii-around> cancer_: There is a way to manually specify resolutions. But I do not have enough time today to guide you through this.
<cancer_> i think we leave it. i'll undo changes now. i will try to find the main fault. then it depends.
<cancer_> genii-around: thanks :)
<L3top> Why would you undo the changes?
<genii-around> cancer_: The main fault is that the video card cannot query the monitor for what resolutions it supports, so it falls back to using 640x480
<cancer_> L3top: what else i do. it's almost 39 hours i have wasted here.
<L3top> it was not better before them,
<L3top> and if you generate custom modlines you will need them...
<L3top> Why are you trying to fix what isnt broken... the drivers are not the problem
<L3top> the card cannot read from the monitor what is available so it goes with what is safe
<BluesKaj> cancer_, dvi connections are usually for flat panel lcd monitors not CRTs , so that's another problem
<cancer_> L3top: so how much more time will it take.
<L3top> what does it matter?
<L3top> what do you hope to gain by undoing all the work you have done?
<cancer_> blueskaj: that's why i was forcing to tell about D
<L3top> nothing...
<cancer_> DVI*
<cancer_> and monitor.
<cancer_> only a thought.
<genii-around> L3top: I wouldn't bother with custom modelines etc in xorg.conf.  I would just put xrandr commands specifying resolution during startup
 * L3top needs to get familiar with xrandr
<L3top> I do EVERYTHING through xorg.
<cancer_> L3top: that xrandr commands what i showed you, worked for me.
<cancer_> but with no drivers installed.
<BluesKaj> well, stuff to do .... later all
<cancer_> blueskaj: take care.
<cancer_> ok, leaving things on their place as it is.
<cancer_> : L3top | genii-around: leaving
<cancer_> will do it later. going for sleep.
<genii-around> L3top: The basic idea would be add whatever xrandr commands give the desired modes into /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup
<L3top> genii-around: Understood, will poke around... we go to great lengths to generate custom xorg.confs for every card on the planet based on our avwizard setup... same with audio etc...  it is depreciated I know, but there are some situations where it just seems necessary, so I do everything that way.
<L3top> I know only what I know from our system.
<L3top> I had never booted linux before a couple of years ago, specifically to run linuxmce.
<L3top> oops... thought this was ot
<Vabi> hello
<mydogsnameisrudy> hello
<Vabi> iIf i have burg, can i purge grub?
<genii-around> Probably. But also burg is not a supported bootloader, if you have issues with it later it will be difficult to get assistance.
<Vabi> i have both, but since a few hours, burg is the main,, idon't know how to change it to burg now
<julio> Hello!!!!!!!!!!!
<quylthulg> Hi all.  I'm running 64bit Kubuntu 12.04.  I'm having problems linking against libcairo and libcairomm.  If anyone is willing/able to help me figure out the problem, I'll give more info.  Thanks!
<dbc254> what's wrong with k3b when it only give ogg & wav as convert options?
<genii-around> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dbc254> exit
<lorecaster> Hi, I had no luck in the other channel, so maybe someone here can help me. my pulled my DVI cables, and plugged HDMI cables in, I have picture but the sound preferences won't recognnze that my VA320M VIZIO TV has speakers... any ideas?
<AceKing> How can I boot into grub menu? I just installed 12.04 on emachines PC, and when I go go start it says "Input not support"
<Matisse> hey
<Matisse> is it possible to add the "Desktop" itself to the Alt+Tab-Switching
<Matisse> ?
<L3top> AceKing: press shift several times at boot
<L3top> Matisse: I cannot foresee how
<L3top> lorecaster: type alsamixer and make sure all of your iec outputs are unmuted
<lorecaster> iec?
<lorecaster> i have no hdmi headings in alsamixer :(
<L3top> lorecaster: you may have to scroll further right than you can see initially, and check f6 for what it sees as a separate card.
<L3top> Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0
<L3top> that is my hdmi out
<L3top> check that spdif, hdmi etc are unmuted
<lorecaster> 0- (default) and 0 HDA NVidia
<L3top> Anything without a volume meter really
<lorecaster> s/pdif and s/pdif default both have double-zeros, s/pdif 1 has MM next to it.
<L3top> lorecaster: just unmute everything
<L3top> highlight and press M
<lorecaster> no change. sound-settings still has hardware and outputs only my analog stereo duplex speakers. nothing at ALL in sound-settings says HDMI. it seems that they aren't even being detected
<lorecaster> could it be a driver issue?
<L3top> nothing will
<genii-around> lorecaster: does lsmod show that snd_hda_codec_hdmi is loaded?
<L3top> it could absolutely be a driver issue... but...
<L3top> amixdigital=$(amixer | grep Simple | cut -d' ' -f4,5,6 | sort | uniq); for output in $amixdigital; do amixer sset $output unmute; done 2>/dev/null
<L3top> that will unmute everthing
<L3top> just to be sure
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/gaRhixj1 I don't see HDMI anywhere in there
<lorecaster> unmuted everything :) I'll be so pleased when I am past this hurdle.
<L3top> lspci | grep Audio
<robsthainey> ALGUEM AI PODE ME AJUDAR
<robsthainey> ?
<lorecaster> 00:07.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<L3top> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<L3top> lorecaster: you say you are on 1204 right? I think I read that
<lorecaster> yeah
<lorecaster> from what I read, it should automatically detect my HDMI/DISPLAYPORT through sound-settings... that's what i'm missing.
<L3top> hmmm...  I would expect that would just light up to be honest
<lorecaster> welcome to my world. I used to be a computer programmer... I've been using linux for years... this is just impossibly frustrating
<L3top> lorecaster: do you have pastebinit installed?
<lorecaster> unless it was installed at default, no, I do not.
<L3top> I would like to see the output of amixer...
<lorecaster> I will do everything in my power to assist you helping me :P
<L3top> for future reference pastebinit is very convenient
<L3top> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lorecaster> already installing :D
<stalkerg> I love KDE and I hell Unity, who know about "move between workspace" options?  KDE have simple option.
<lorecaster> just let me know what you need, L3top :)
<L3top> lshw -C audio |  pastebinit
<L3top> well
<L3top> you should run that as sudo...
<lorecaster> way ahead of you :)
 * L3top is always rooted very bad about remembering to tell people to sudo
<lorecaster> "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting."
<L3top> sudo lshw -C multimedia | pastebinit
 * L3top is more of a video guy... makes assumptions.
<lorecaster> everywhere I look online it's telling me it's a video driver issue :S
<lorecaster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/995126/
<L3top> what is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<lorecaster> you needn't worry,  my friend. You're kind enough to help me, I'll do whatever you need me to do. People like yourself are why I stuck with Linux for so long :)
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/RPYH8gg9
<L3top> aha
<L3top> you have two video cards
<lorecaster> I'm using the 8300 (onboarD) as my 8600 (PCIx16) has no HDMI output
<lorecaster> that's a problem?
<lorecaster> I'll haul the damn thing out, if that's an issue :P
<L3top> I'm not sure it is... but it is certainly good to know
<lorecaster> *nods*
<L3top> as your audio is trying to  pipe out over video card
 * L3top sees asound.conf modification as a very real possibility...
<L3top> gimme a minute to look over some of our stuff dealing with audio/hdmi
<lorecaster> You honour me, sir. :)
#kubuntu 2012-05-19
<Matisse> L3top, the feature is integrated in KDE 4.5
<Matisse> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Desktop+in+Alt-Tab+Switch?content=124109
<lorecaster> (I'm using gnome3, no one in there could help me, so i searched elsewhere. I was hoping this was not UI specific)
<L3top> lorecaster: aplay -l
<lorecaster> whoa... HDMI is listed now?!
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/qpV5VYjy
<L3top> lorecaster: almost there
<L3top> just trying to find asound.conf on 1204
<L3top> ah  different now
<L3top> gimme a min
<lorecaster> you take your time. You've been a saint, thus far.
<L3top> pastebinit /usr/share/doc/libasound2-plugins/examples/asound.conf_oss
<L3top> erg
<L3top> thats an example
<L3top> darnit... I dont know ANYTHING about how alsa operates now days... we are stuck on .23
<lorecaster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/995151/
<L3top> lorecaster: I can tell you that you want this http://pastebin.com/YEFi7bwK  at the end of what used to be the asound.conf
<lorecaster> I'm installing "Default sound card" which was what "asound" returned in ubuntu software centre
<lorecaster> that may provide the files we want
<L3top> I will figure out where it went
<lorecaster> always loved a challenge.
<lorecaster> it's in etc, it seems
<lorecaster> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure ick, is this of any use?
<L3top> it is there?
<L3top> isnt in my 1204s
<L3top> thats where it is suppsoed to be
<lorecaster> doesn't appear to be in mine, either
<L3top> and it may just be one of those things that once you create it, it defaults
<L3top> so dump that little pastebin into a file called asound.conf in /etc
<lorecaster> I've heard of them... I'll gedit one, what would you like there?
<lorecaster> ahh :) beat me to it.
<lorecaster> done
<L3top> and I have no idea how to restart the alsa service on precise. phfffff
<lorecaster> :o appears we both have work to do ;) would a system restart or a logout do it?
<L3top> sudo alsa reload
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/v9DBxA2y
<lorecaster> ahh, shoot. one sec.
<L3top> for fun.. speaker-test -Dplug:hdmi
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/QdK8F1vq
<lorecaster> IT WORKS!!!!
<lorecaster> You're a god-send!
<L3top> well... thats one thing... to get it to test out
<L3top> lets see if it plays
<L3top> you may have to assign whatever your player is to default to that output
<L3top> or... more likely... assign it to whatever your audio mixer control is there in gnome
<lorecaster> still not found in the sound-settings?!
<L3top> I use kubu so it would be kmixer
<L3top> I wouldnt expect it to be so blatantly labeled
<L3top> did I ever get an amixer | pastebinit
<L3top> but at least we know the hdmi is recognized and will play a signal... thats a good sign.
<lorecaster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/995164/
<L3top> ok... yeah if you amixer | grep IEC           those are your digital outs... the first is more than likely your hdmi
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/7eFnsbWT
<L3top> and it is unmuted... so I would try and default my output to that in whatever gnome3's mixer control is.
<lorecaster> I really admire you... truely I do. I wishI had your proficiency with a system as complicated as this
<L3top> Might check with teh guys in #ubuntu
 * L3top feels like he is stumbling drunk through this lol
<lorecaster> I brought this to their attention, no one had anything to say. You feel as thoug this is a Gnome thing?
<L3top> however these problems let me get more familiar with teh changes, as we will be moving to 1204 before too long... so really, you are helping me
<L3top> No... I am just unfamiliar with the gnome tools.
<L3top> just need to assign our output now that we can push to hdmi I believe
<lorecaster> haha, nice turnabout. yeah, I realize and apologize. the crew at #ubuntu arn't nearly as helpful, historically, as you guys
<L3top> and I cant walk you through it
 * L3top is in there too... just like it here better :)
<lorecaster> hermn...
<lorecaster> so what, exactly, would I have to explain to them? I have no idea of half of what we've done.
<L3top> Ill do it
<lorecaster> I'm no greenie... but you're above my board, here.
<lorecaster> OH! You take all the fun out of being hopeless! :P
<L3top> its just a huge channel... sometimes it takes a while.
<illidan> Does chromium when signed in to google sync the eintire wallet to google or just the passwords it put in there?
<lorecaster> no worries. you have my undivided attention, :)
<L3top> <_ProtekNickz> L3top: you tried checking Default Audio setting in System Setting? just asking 0_o
<lorecaster> system settings => sound => output and hardware only have "Built-in analog audio"
<lorecaster> firrst thing i checked
<L3top> okey doke...
<L3top> and in alsamixer f6 switching that and returning...
<L3top> does it have digital
<lorecaster> - (defaul), 0 HDA Nvidia, Enter device name...
<lorecaster> ima buy a quadcore macbook (with ubuntu, of course) next semester with a mac monitor... be rid of all this frustration
<L3top> lorecaster: drop into #ubuntu, no reason to eat up this irc with it
<vit> hell
<vit> hello
<mydogsnameisrudy> hey there
<vit> If I here because
<vit> queeeeeeeeeeeeee aburrimientooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<genii-around> vit: It's quiet here when there are no questions about Kubuntu being answered.
<caesar_> can someone help me find and install a graphics driver?
<L3top> caesar_: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<caesar_> L3top: VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a42] (rev 07)
<L3top> caesar_: what version kubuntu are you on?
<caesar_> 10.04
<caesar_> i'm getting glitches across my screen
<L3top> ok... lets do a couple of things...
<L3top> what sort of glitches?
<caesar_> quick lines flashing across the bottom half of my screen
<caesar_> and laggy system
<L3top> caesar_: update-pciids
<L3top> once that is finished run that lspci grep again
<L3top> apt-get install libva-driver-i965
<L3top> we can take care of laggy... but glitchy... on 1004... that is worrysome
<L3top> worrisome?
<L3top> cant spell today.
<caesar_> update-pciids: /usr/share/misc/pci.ids.new is read-only
<L3top> hmmm
<L3top> sorry
<L3top> sudo update-pciids
<caesar_> lol
<L3top> sudo apt-get install libva-driver-i965
<L3top> I am very bad about remembering sudo, I do most things as root
<caesar_> caesar@caesar-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install libva-driver-i965
<caesar_> Reading package lists... Done
<caesar_> Building dependency tree
<caesar_> Reading state information... Done
<caesar_> E: Couldn't find package libva-driver-i965
<FloodBotK1> caesar_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<caesar_> sorry
<L3top> !info libva-driver-i965 lucid
<ubottu> Package libva-driver-i965 does not exist in lucid
<caesar_> i've seen this glitching once before in a windows machine running a generic driver
<L3top> Yes, that reeks of a hardware problem caesar_... well it appears you guys dont have that... sorry... I thought that was in standard repos.
<L3top> give me just a second
<caesar_> so you think updating would fix this issue?
<L3top> No... I think your hw has problems...
<caesar_> well that isn't good
<L3top> however if you want you can use our acceleration driver... will make it zippier... but I dont expect your glitching is gonna go away
<caesar_> it's seems to be getting worse and worse
<caesar_> but on my windows install i never had this issue.. and just switched over like a week ago
<L3top> if you add: deb http://deb.linuxmce.org/ubuntu/ lucid beta2         to your /etc/apt/sources.list, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install  libva-driver-i965        it will work better... but... as I said... smells like immenent hw failure might be in your future...
<L3top> <caesar_> i've seen this glitching once before in a windows machine running a generic driver
<mydogsnameisrudy> is the video card built in to the mother board?
<L3top> I misunderstood you then. I thought you were saying THIS machine on windows had a problem
<caesar_> no not mine.. never before
<caesar_> mydogsnameisrudy: i believe so yes
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok if not remove and reseat the card might help
<L3top> good call mydogsnameisrudy
<L3top> caesar_: can I get the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA   again?
<caesar_> caesar@caesar-laptop:~$ lspci -nn | grep VGA
<caesar_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a42] (rev 07)
<L3top> unchanged... ok
<L3top> caesar_: go ahead and add our repo, do the update, install that driver, remove our repo, update again
<L3top> you dont want our versions for other things, might cause conflicts
<caesar_> i'm just gonna update to latest version
<caesar_> lts is up this year anyway right?
<L3top> do not upgrade/dist-upgrade with our repo enabled.  ONLY do sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install libva-driver-i965
<caesar_> i clean install when i do
<caesar_> i dont like any reminince of other os
<ussher_> when i shut kubuntu 12.04 down at night it stops at "starting CUPS printing spooler/severityypted block devices [ok]".  It wont shut down.  then i do ctrl+shift+F5 to get to a login screen and the shutdown resumes and finishes shutting down.  Where would i look for why?
<ussher_> seams weird that CUPS wants to _start_ when everything else is stopping.
<L3top> Does CUPS ever fully start prior to that?
<L3top> Do you print?
<ussher_> L3top: very rarely
<ussher_> I can print if i swap over the router cables, but its not a normal thing for me.
<L3top> I was just curious if something was preventing CUPS from actually starting during session, and it continued trying to start when unblocked. Just a stab in the dark.
<ussher_> is there a command like dmesg that will show the last shutdown messages maybe?
<ussher_> perhaps there is a clue in there if that system exists.
<L3top> /var/log/dmesg is actually a good place to start
<L3top> cat /var/log/dmesg | grep CUPS
<L3top> cat /var/log/dmesg | grep -i CUPS
<L3top> I don't deal with printing so I will be of little help probably.
<ussher_> L3top: you have been of help.  I didnt realize backlogs of dmesg existed.  thanks
<qbit> anyone know what's going on with repos in US? slower now than even 6 hours ago
<qbit> 13 KB/s is getting pretty bad....
 * L3top uses mirrors... finds his life is much easier
<qbit> hasn't been so bad until very recently
<qbit> may have to do that.....
<ronnoc> qbit: I just noticed that downloading the decrepit and long-in-the-tooth Kompozer....13 kbs/sec :/
<L3top> deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt  lucid main restricted universe multiverse     for instance... I love the local repo find function. Makes doing our own distributions so much easier.
<L3top> I just dont have to worry about dealing with local sources.
<L3top> s/local/locale/
<qbit> well I can understand 350 KB/s, 650 KB/s, and other such slowdowns due to server load - even maybe less
<qbit> but I can pull steady at 1.8MB/s  even if server can't
<L3top> qbit: I know that during release, they throttled everything back to XX Kb/s on purpose
<qbit> sane throttling is fine, but this is only slightly faster than twice a 56K dialup
<qbit> something is broken somewhere and some admin needs to fix it
<L3top> can you tell me which repo you are experiencing this with?
<L3top> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ?
<Daskreech> Why is there a @ in the root dir?
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: did you get the @ business figured out?
<JMichaelX> anyone else having issues with the netbook interface in 12.04 being a bit crashy?
<L3top> not in kdm... unity... very yes.
<L3top> what netbook
<Daskreech> JMichaelX: Btrfs it looks like
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: ahhh. how are you fairing with btrfs?
<Daskreech> JMichaelX: I'd tell you if I could get the machine usable
<JMichaelX> L3top: i'm using kubuntu on a dell mini 9. i feared it might be too heavy, but does not seem to be at all... however, it is pretty crashy
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: well, i wish you much luck on that!
<Daskreech> JMichaelX: Apparently the video card is unusable
<Daskreech> what's the bootup cheat for vesa mode?
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: so it is not a btrfs issue? which video card?
<JMichaelX> hmm
<JMichaelX> xvesa=
<JMichaelX> don't remember what comes after '='
<JMichaelX> it seems like it isn't just the resolution, but can't remember
<Daskreech> well I get the monitor turning off when X kicks in
<Daskreech> When I boot the live CD I get a 800x600 display
<JMichaelX> yea, it's been a while, but i've run into that before. is this possibly an older intel GPU?
<Daskreech> Nope nvidia 8800
<JMichaelX> hmm, i would think that nouveau would handle that card all right.
<JMichaelX> possible KMS issue?
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> mayb
<Daskreech> Win8 doesn't support it either which is interesting
<JMichaelX> that is a little surprising
<JMichaelX> what is your monitor's default resolution?
<L3top> I thought vesa cheat was --force-vesa
<JMichaelX> ahhhh
<L3top> Daskreech: are you able to give me lspci -nn | grep VGA
<JMichaelX> could be right. there is a help menu somewhere that gives those cheats, isn't there? one of the function keys?
<L3top> I believe if you shift several times during boot, f5 or f6 will have a select for it
<L3top> but... I havent seen that menu in a very long time
<Daskreech> L3top: I'd have to boot into the live environment if you want to wait on that
<L3top> I'll be around
<Daskreech> L3top: ok
<Daskreech> Let me try setup ssh
<Daskreech> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/995335
<L3top> That thing should have no problems with the native nvidia-current... but if you found issue with it you could run with the ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<L3top> Frankly I like nvidia-glx-260 for that series :P
<L3top> such a stable driver.
<Daskreech> L3top: Soooo install the nvidia driver?
 * L3top does NOT like the 290.40 driver the cononical gods decided on
<L3top> yes...
<Daskreech> I would presume it works. The Live CD boots but I don't know what option makes it do that and I ahven't had the time to play with it
<L3top> nouveau does seem to take issue with it.
<L3top> the live cd is using the fbdev driver
<Daskreech> I Would guess maybe the card is runing a higher res than the LCD? that would shut it off right?
<Daskreech> I wonder....
<L3top> works on almost anything, but does nothing particularly well
<Daskreech> Hmm I can't run xrandr from ssh
<Daskreech> a little disappointing
<L3top> you might have to export DISPLAY=:0    I dont know... I deal only in xorg.conf still
<Daskreech> Oh dear :)
<Daskreech> Well it's X -configure isn't it to make one?
<Daskreech> grrrr
<Daskreech> L3top: Ok I need toget another linux machine going. What would I need to check on to find out if the res is too high for hte monitor?
<L3top> Daskreech: Your display should give EDID to the card... and it should not be out of range... grep -i 'edid' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Daskreech> L3top: blank
<L3top> take a look at that file, and see if anything seems amis
<L3top> s
<Daskreech> kk
<L3top> but I believe you will have a much better time with the proprietary nvidia-current
<Daskreech> L3top: Which PPA is that?
<L3top> ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<L3top> but
<L3top> in 1204, nvidia-current might just do the job without a ppa
<Daskreech> and removing that would get you back to nouveau?
<Daskreech> is there much of a setup beyond the apt-get ?
<Daskreech> the apt-cache show for that is interesting
<Daskreech> L3top: nvidia current is already the latest version
<Daskreech> lsmod has both nvidia and nouveau loaded
<Daskreech> L3top: hmm modprobe -r nvidia doesn't work however
<L3top> almost never does
<L3top> complains about some .so?
<L3top> nouveau and nvidia is not a horror
<L3top> unless nouveau is set while nvidia is loaded
<Daskreech> well I ran modprobe -r on nouveau
<Daskreech> tried restarting KDM
<L3top> wont hurt
<L3top> but clearly isnt helping
<Daskreech> but I've now discovered I have no VTs
<Daskreech> argh
<Daskreech> Ok I'll file this under FUBAR and head down for the night
<Daskreech> L3top: I'll try the --force-vesa in the morning
<Daskreech> L3top: tried it now. :) Doens't work
<L3top> did you add the ppa?
<L3top> well
<L3top> yeah... you could try the ppa
<L3top> or you could use nvidia-xconfigure and edit your xorg.conf to use vesa
<L3top> but
<L3top> really you should be using the prop driver
<L3top> and while the native one hits some issues
<L3top> I am surprised you have nothing but fail on everything thus far
<Daskreech> L3top: Yeah I'mma try tearing out teh video card tomorrow and see what happens
<root_> !info afaik
<ubottu> Package afaik does not exist in precise
<theo> Hey folks. PowerPC user here! I need some help getting a nvidia driver installed
<lordievader> theo: Check the jockey, kmenu -> applications -> system -> additinal drivers
<theo> lordievader: It says no drivers found
<lordievader> theo: That is odd.
<lordievader> theo: What is the output of "lspci -v|grep VGA"?
<lordievader> theo: or in other words, what nVidia card do you have?
<theo> where can I find the xorg.conf file in the latest kubuntu dist. ?
<theo> fx5200, but remember. Iḿ on a old MAC
<theo> so Iḿ working on a PPC platform
<lordievader> theo: Hmm yea not so good with apple's. You could try to install a driver from their website...
<theo> Iḿ tryin to find out where my xorg.conf went to
<lordievader> For linux nVidia does have drivers available, but I am not sure if it will work.
<theo> itś no longer in etx/xorg
<lordievader> theo: It is no longer really being used... (only half or something...) http://askubuntu.com/questions/129941/my-ubuntu-12-04-has-no-xorg-conf-is-that-normal
<theo> lordievader: So how can I now check wich driver is being used? I've been told to use the nouveau driver
<theo> lordievader: NVM I found it ;-)
<lordievader> sudo lshw -c video
<lordievader> theo: Then under configuration it show what driver.
<Coiby> Hi, how can I use okular 4.8 via ppa? I already add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa but the Packages files are not updated yet.
<lordievader> Coiby: You got two options, wait or build from the source.
<anqxyr> Hi. I have a pc and a notebook both running on Kubuntu 12.04. Is there a way to connect them into a network for an easier file transfer? I don't need a detailed description, just tell me what should I google about
<Coiby> lordievader: Thanks! Btw, do you know when will the ppa be updated? I notice Precise is already updated.
<lordievader> Coiby: You are not running 12.04? Not sure when it will be updated.
<Coiby> lordievader: I
<lordievader> anqxyr: If security isn't a main issue you could try nfs, it is a very fast network storage/sharing solution. If security is an issue, you could try sshfs.
<theo> thanx for the help folks, Iḿ off!
<Coiby> lordievader: No. I'm running 11.10. Thanks anyway:)
<anqxyr> thanks
<yofel_> Coiby: kde 4.8.2 is in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports for 11.10
<lordievader> Oh right the backports, thx yofel
<Coiby> yofel: Nice! Thanks!
<lelamal_> Hi all, I'm trying to compile oxygen transparent from the script downloaded here: http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=127752, but keep getting the following error in return: http://paste.kde.org/482000/. Can anybody help me troubleshoot this, please?
<yofel> lelamal_: you don't have git installed
<lordievader> lelamal_: sudo apt-get install git
<lelamal_> oops I thought I had installed it, thank you guys :)
<lelamal_> sorry for bothering, but I know next to nothing about compiling errors. I get a new one: http://paste.kde.org/482294/
<lordievader> lelamal_: It is missing KDE4workspace, look in the repos and install it.
<lordievader> For me building things is quite annoying I never have all the dependencies...
<yofel> KDE4workspace is in kde-workspace-dev
<lelamal_> lordievader: the package doesnìt exist
<lelamal_> yofel: it sayd I already have the newest version
<lelamal_> says*
<yofel> and it still fails?
<lelamal_> unfortunately yes
<yofel> OH
<yofel> (Required is at least version "4.8.40")
<yofel> that's KDE git master
<yofel> you'll have to find an older version to build. there's probably a branch in git for 4.8
<lelamal_> yofel: yes, you're right, I'll have a try with it then. Thank you again!
<yofel> 'git checkout stable' in the oxygen-transparent folder will do
<lelamal_> ok thanks
<anqxyr> thanks once more lordievader. I now actually have a functioning nfs thing
<anqxyr> are speeds around 3Mb/s normal for it, or should I google some more?
<lordievader> anqxyr: Over what medium are you transferring? Wifi?
<anqxyr> yup
<lordievader> anqxyr: Then 3MB/s is quite nice, I get 1MB/s here over wifi and ~10MB/s over LAN.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<viteac> Hi
<viteac> Anybody had troubles with installation other languages in KUBUNTU 12.04...?
<BluesKaj> viteac, what other languages ?
<viteac> I went to Settings, System settings, Locale and tried to install Polish but when mark it the button Apply is not active
<viteac> BluesKaj Polish, but it seems I can't install any other languages, the button Apply doesn't work
<viteac> BTW I do not want to translate all Kubuntu, I just want to have POLISH letters that way how you can change languages in alternative OS like Windows :-)
<mydogsnameisrudy> im still on 11.10 same thing there
<viteac> its so ucking sophisticated, I love linux but understand people who are afraid of it, things that are so easy in windows are ucking difficult in linux even kubuntu
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmm if i tic on translations i can apply
<viteac> mydogsnameisrudy: I check it now :-)
<viteac> and anybody knows how to solve problem with crackling sound?
<mydogsnameisrudy> when is that happening?
<viteac> this is so ucking common, probably with every version but it drives me crazy
<mydogsnameisrudy> all the time?
<viteac> yeah, tried it mute, changing volume etc but there is sound but is crackling
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm sounds more like speak? maybe try headphones
<BluesKaj> viteac, enough with the language . leaving one letter off doesn't count
<mydogsnameisrudy> speakers or wires sorry
<mydogsnameisrudy> feels viteac's frustration ;)
<BluesKaj> viteac, it could be your audio connection is faulty
<viteac> not wires, no speakers, tried even with headphones, everything works fine on windows
<viteac> BluesKaj theres more than one letter :-)
<BluesKaj> doesn't matter
<lordievader> viteac: How is the path from pc to speakers?
<viteac> lordievader: sorry what path from pc to speakers?
<lordievader> viteac: Is there a direct connection or does it go through something else (EQ, amp, etc)
<BluesKaj> 'crackling" can mean anything , distortion even ...like static ?
<viteac> lordievader: no, its connected direct from PC
<viteac> BluesKaj: its difficult to describe, hmmm somethind like dial up modem if you old enough? :-)
<lordievader> viteac: Do you happen to have a volume control on the speakers (if so is it set to max? Amps in speakers aren't the greatest thing...)
<BluesKaj> viteac, you may have a noisy unused input like a mic that is turned up to the max
<lordievader> That is also quite possible.
<lordievader> Crackling and hums can have many causes... unfortunately...
<mydogsnameisrudy> open alsamixer see whats up
<viteac> lordievader: tried as well as I said I tried the sounds volume, that was helping in others version of Linux, but it doesnt help me now
<BluesKaj> what sounds volume ?
<viteac> checked also /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and everything is OK
<viteac> BluesKaj: not high 50%
<BluesKaj> what about alsamixer ?
<BluesKaj> do you have any sound other than the crackling , like music etc ?
<rajumoh> hi alll, was having KDE freezes in oneric when trying to accessing ntfs through dolphin. Any suggestions where i can start looking ?
<mydogsnameisrudy> rajumoh:  is this on the same harddrive or over network?
<rajumoh> its the same hardrive
<BluesKaj> rajumoh, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sdxx /mnt , sdxx is the device as listed in df -h
<viteac> BluesKaj: alsamixer doesnt help, tried it too
<rajumoh> could a highly fragmented hard disk be the cause ?
<viteac> BluesKaj: there is not sound, or there's crakling sound
<BluesKaj> viteac, run aplay -l in the terminal
<viteac> ard 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]
<viteac>   Subdevices: 0/1
<viteac>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<viteac> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital]
<viteac>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBotK1> viteac: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<viteac>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<BluesKaj> viteac, pastebin ,  lsmod | grep snd
<viteac> viteac@viteac:~$ lsmod
<viteac> .adobe/                                        .kadu/
<viteac> .bash_history                                  .kde/
<viteac> .bash_logout                                   .lgames/
<viteac> .bashrc                                        .local/
<viteac> [BEST-TORRENTS.NET]  ESKA HITY NA CZASIE 2012/ .macromedia/
<FloodBotK1> viteac: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> viteac, do you understand pastebin?
<BluesKaj> viteac, copy and paste the command into the terminal , lsmod | grep snd  , then pastebin the output
<viteac> waiting for paste.ubuntu.com over 4min, thats suck
<lelamal> viteac: use http://paste.kde.org/
<BluesKaj> viteac, what's the first line in the output?
<viteac> that one works:  http://paste.kde.org/482378/
<BluesKaj> viteac,  not just lsmod   copy and paste this , " lsmod | grep snd " , without the quotes
<viteac> http://paste.kde.org/482384/
<BluesKaj> viteac, ok , open system settings>multimedia>phonon> device preference , try the different devices listed with the test button and move the one that works to the top
<viteac> BluesKaj:  unfortunately there is only one option that I can choose, and that is: Built in Audio  Analogue Stereo
<BluesKaj> viteac, does it work ?
<viteac> I use Linux since first Red Hat 2, and almost always there are troubles with sound but that one Im not able solve, in some versions  the sound were working after installation, but update broke it down. But that Kubuntu 12.04  is absolutely mystery.
<viteac> BluesKaj: no man, the TEST doesnt give any sound
<BluesKaj> viteac, sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel  , if there's no output then we casn proceed to the next step
<viteac> nothing happens
<viteac> BTW now, I dont have the sound at all :-(
<BluesKaj> the sound ?
<BluesKaj> viteac, what sound ? ...do you have sound or not ?
<viteac> BluesKaj: no sound
<BluesKaj> viteac, anyway , alt+F2 , kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , at the bottom add this line , options snd_hda_intel index=0 , then save the file , and reboot
<viteac> Ok, lets check it
<BluesKaj> bummer , X/desktop and all input devs froze
<lordievader> r1N0!O_+P3L
<NoiseCounsellor> Hi! I'm having a small problem with Kubuntu 12.04. My screen keeps turning off after a short time without moving the mouse or typing. In System Settings all screen savers and Power Settings are off. Anywhere else I should look for what's causing that?
<lordievader> NoiseCounsellor: Kde seems to disregard that setting, turning it to 360min works for me a lot better.
<BluesKaj> NoiseCounsellor, the problem with turning power management of is the default 10 mins or so shuts X down if there's no action , best ti use power management on ,and configure it for the same as the scrn saver
<BluesKaj> of=off
<NoiseCounsellor> BluesKaj, lordievader   Thanks, will try that. Can't report on effectiveness right away, since it only ever annoyed me while watching something in fullscreen...
<mahsun> mk
<sparaj> hello... kubuntu users
<lordievader> Hey sparaj, how are you?
<BluesKaj> I was helping a guy with his sound probs earlier but my inpt devices suddenly froze and couldn't do a thing , had to do hard reboot , and vit-something or other was also rebooting after modprobing a differnt sound driver ,I wonder how he made out , lordievader , do you recall?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Yes, it was viteac, seems to have went offline.
<BluesKaj> ok lordievader thanks
<BluesKaj> he hadn't returned by the time my system froze
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hahah
<BluesKaj> Peace-, ? ..what's funny ?
<Peace-> system froze
 * Peace- evil
<su_> hey there, i'm not sure if i'm in the right channel for this question - but figured that you all wouldn't bite
<ikonia> if it's a kubuntu question, it's fine
<ikonia> if not, I'm sure there are better questions
<BluesKaj> yeah , just did an update/upgrade , the input devices did an auto reconfigure during the reboot
<su_> i'm sorta new to k
<ikonia> nothing wrong with that
<su_> i've run it here and there, but will likely be sticking with it for the long haul this time
<su_> i'm looking for a way to export images from pdfs like a bath process
<su_> i found a CL tut, but i may need some libraries, maybe i can look for them in the muon thing that's like synaptic
<su_> i looked at this but it's old http://code.google.com/p/gscreendump/wiki/Installation
<ikonia> never done that
<su_> i'm definitely liking k
<su_> ;)
<su_> it's very mature
<Wizard> Hi
<dav_> hi is possible with pidgin add a msn buddy on yahoo account? Could you help me?
<lordievader> Hey Wizard How are you?
<lordievader> dav_: No, those are 2 entirely different protocols.
<dav_> ok, thanks...
<Wizard> lordievader: Fine.
<Wizard> I've fixed my builroot build :]
<Wizard> And tuned it a bit :]
<Creto> Dear, kubuntu users are finding that the muon in version 4.12?
<Creto> sorry 12.04*
<lordievader> Creto: I'm sorry, are you asking what version of muon kubuntu 12.04 is using?
<lordievader> If so it is 1.3.1
<Creto> lordievader: do not ask if they think the muon is good because I did not think much
<Wizard> BTW, I fixed my yesterday QT Creator problem, I had to choose "custom triplet", and change -unknown to -powerpc
<lordievader> Creto: I don't like muon either, I use synaptic instead.
<lordievader> or apt-get
<Wizard> What's muon?
<lordievader> The kde package manager.
<Wizard> Ah, so I use it when it notifies me about updates :)
<Creto> I had to update kubuntu through apt-get not because they wanted to but because he fought the muon
<Joit> lordievader: well i think so far it dont mess with the packages, one is good like the other. its only different to use. but still wonder why they didnt keep kpackage
<Vitalis> I just installed kubuntu 12.04 on my PC. I wanted to dual boot with windows, but the grub menu is not coming up. If I do sudo update-grub, it says found windows enviroment, but it does not load. How can I fix grub so it comes up?
<Wizard> Kpackage is still alive?
<Joit> i dunno wizard, i only wonder about
<Wizard> I remember it existed since KDE 1.
<Joit> seems like its one from the features, to get all few years a new surface for soem programs
<Creto> Joit: sorry but the muon is buggy, crashes a lot and is too slow compared to the synaptic
<Joit> its still at the package list Wizard
<Wizard> Joit: kpackage? :D
<Wizard> I see only kpackageki
<Joit> i did not have a lot problems right now with muon credo, i have more problems with java, and crash reqong and firefox all time
<Wizard> t
<Joit> yea wizard
<Wizard> Joit: I don't think if package manager is responsible for these kind of problems :(
<Joit> yes, i think that too, but i could more complain about java as over muon
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Joit> i spend a half day now reinstall java6 and 7 but no success
<Joit> and muon did help me with that :P
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Since today I didn't even know it exists. I allways use apt-get for package tasks.
<Wizard> s/Since/Until/
<tobiasBora> Bonjour,
<Joit> Wizard: well i am lazy guy and use the gui
<tobiasBora> Hello !
<Joit> HELLO tobiasBora !! !!!
<Joit>  - )
<Wizard> hi tobiasBora
<lordievader> I am a lazy guy too, that is why I use apt-get :P
<tobiasBora> I've a problem : with the update of kubuntu I cannot use the short key because khotkeys isn't installed, and we cannot install it !
<Joit> i wish i had more time to concentrate again more on the commands in the konsole
<Joit> tobiasBora:  why not? do you have your sources not proper installed?
<su_> ok i have another question - i'm in ubuntu.12.04 and installed the k desktop. I have the classic launch menu and would like to edit it. Is there something like the "main menu" editor from gnome2 in kde?
<tobiasBora> Joit: I think all my sources are ok :
<lordievader> su_: Right click the menu, edit applications
<Joit> then whats your error when you try to install it?
<su_> ahh! thanks so much! :)
<tobiasBora> Joit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/996097
<tobiasBora> Joit: and this is the error message when I try to install it : http://paste.ubuntu.com/996099
<Joit> tobiasBora:  yes, i dont get a result too, when i look for khotkeys at muon, seems its not implemented
<tobiasBora> Joit: and can you use the screenshot ?
<tobiasBora> II found this kde-workspace, maybe it is ?
<Joit> tobiasBora:  ksnapshot yes
<Joit> tobiasBora: there is a other program called hotkeys, its maybe handy for you?
<tobiasBora> Joit: I don't understand
<Joit> tobiasBora: there is an other program , called hotkeys for multimedia keyboards
<Joit> apt-get -install hotkeys ?
<tobiasBora> I'll try
<Joit> or. tobiasBora what part you dont undertsnad, ksnapshot or hotkeys?
<Joit> i assume hotkeys :P
<tobiasBora> yes hotkeys.
<tobiasBora> In fact, when I go in the Klauncher (with right click) and I go to edit application, I've an error message :
<tobiasBora> Impossible de contacter « khotkeys ». Vos changements ont été enregistrés mais impossible de les activer.
<tobiasBora> => Impossible to contact "khotkeys". Your saving have been saved, but it's impossible to active its.
<Wizard> o_O
<tobiasBora> Even with hotkeys installed
<tobiasBora> (and khotkeys is inexistant)
<Joit> tobiasBora:  seems its allready installed by me
<tobiasBora> Joit : you mean ?
<Joit> http://judsonsnotes.com/notes/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=637:trying-kde-for-the-first-time&catid=37:tech-notes&Itemid=59
<Joit> he says, Open the Application Launcher menu and type "khotkeys" and ..
<Joit> you may try a search at the menu above in the kde menu
<tobiasBora> Joit: I've the configuration of the keyshort with this, but after it doesn't work..
<tobiasBora> because it doesn't find khotkeys
<tobiasBora> Joit, when you do "sudo apt-cache search khotkeys", what have you ?
<Joit> no result, only a new prompt
<Wizard> When I press alt+f2 and type khotkeys it spits only Configuration of keyboard shortcuts.
<Joit> i cant find the package too with apt-get install
<Wizard> It's part of system settings.
<tobiasBora> Wizard: yes I agree.
<Wizard> And system settings say it is a service, not an application.
<Wizard> Nothig strange you cannot find it in repo :S
<tobiasBora> Wizard: and why a service can be unusable ?
<Joit> yeah wizard, i figured the same out at the moment
<Joit> its at kde implemented
<Wizard> Maybe it's configuration is screwed.
<Wizard> tobiasBora: look at ~/.xsession-errors.
<Wizard> Maybe you'll find something interesting there.
<Joit> i could figure, that your keyboard or locales is not proper configured
<Wizard> o_O
<tobiasBora> Wizard: this is my error file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/996129
<Joit> just guessig :P
<Wizard> tobiasBora: did you find anything interesting in it?
<tobiasBora> this line : kcmshell(31654)/khotkeys: Failed to contact kded [ "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown" ]: "The name org.kde.kded was not provided by any .service files"
<tobiasBora> sorry, I've to leave...
<tobiasBora> Thanks for your help and if you I've an idea tell me please
<Wizard> After you leave? :D
<Wizard> I would try removing khotkeysrc from <
<Joit> his nick may still stay with us
<Wizard> uh.. from ~/.kde/share/config
<tobiasBora> Me and my nick come back !
<tobiasBora> Wizard: I tried this : mv khotkeysrc khotkeysrc_bak , but when I open again the configuration file, it is the same think...
<Wizard> tobiasBora: :(
<Wizard> Than I really don't know what's wrong.
<Wizard> Try #kde or brows forum.kde.org.
<Wizard> Maybe somebody's already reported it.\
<tobiasBora> Wizard:   :-\  I'll try... When I use ps -aux I see : leo       3035  0.0  0.4  85784 17384 ?        S    19:59   0:00 /usr/bin/kcmshell4 khotkeys
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> Hmm, maybe it works, but your former configuration is lost after upgrade?
<tobiasBora> The screenshot configuration stay no ? But when I go in the setting, I see my last setting, so it's not lost no ?
<Wizard> Hmm
<Wizard> Than I'm out of ideas. Sorry, tobiasBora.
<tobiasBora> Wizard: ok, thanks ^^
<Wizard> tobiasBora: I didn't help you much.
<tobiasBora> Wizard: you tried and that's nice ^^ but you you have kubuntu 12.04 ?
<Wizard> Yes.
<Wizard> On two machines.
<Wizard> At work I still use Lucid.
<Wizard> I didn't have time to update.
<Wizard> And, to be honest, I'm a bit worried.
<lordievader> Wizard: Of a failing upgrade?
<Wizard> No. Of a problems with new kernel and new drivers.
<Wizard> I also have alot of non-repo java apps installed.
<Wizard> (I'm a full time java coder)
<lordievader> For me that falls in the category upgrade fail...
<tobiasBora> Wizard: you can use linux at work ? Nice !
<tobiasBora> lordievader: what ?
<Wizard> I'm one of three guys who do that :)
<Wizard> Rest use windblows 7.
<tobiasBora> Wizard: and you can do a screen shot or use the shortcut edit from Klauncher ?
<lordievader> tobiasBora: Problems with new kernel/new drivers fall, for me, in the category upgrade fail.
<tobiasBora> lordievader: ok
<lordievader> Windows 7 is quite allright, hell of a lot better than Vista XD
<Wizard> Yeah, especially that at work I have a asus laptop.
<Wizard> They put horse shit in these computers, I bet.
<windbuntu> they still use xp pro where i work
<tobiasBora> assus has many dark hardware ?
<Wizard> I haven't use xp much.
<lordievader> Wow, that is quite a while ago...
<lordievader> I kind of grew up on WinXP XD
<Wizard> Hmm..
<Wizard> Let's move this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Ecrof> Hi
<Guest42155> hi there, I've just installed Kubuntu, but GRUB fails and displays the message "No such partitions", may somebody help me? I'm using the LIVE CD right now
<Guest42155> anyone_
<Guest96519> Guest42155: I'm by no means an expert, but you did select a partition to install GRub to, during install?
<Guest42155> yes
<Guest42155> /dev/sda
<Guest42155> /dev/sda1 is where / is mounted
<cancer> Hi guys :D
<AD> I wound up defining a couple of hundred meg as /boot partition.
<AD> /dev/sda2 in my case as the drive shares with Windows.
<cancer> L3top: hey
<Guest42155> but it should work anyways right_
<L3top> grub should be installed on the drive, not a partition. Guest42155 did that correctly.
<L3top> hi cancer
<cancer> L3top: what's up busy man. :)
<cancer> L3top: i was wondering about to play with graphic things on my on. :D
<Guest42155> im now trying boot-repair
<AD> I did say I wasn't an expert L3top. My install wouldn't boot the GUI initially until I defined the /boot partition.
<L3top> guest can you boot to  rescue or boot live and chroot to sda1 and run update-grub
<L3top> I wasn't busting your chops, just stating for clarity.
<L3top> not an ego thing, I lost that in the divorce.
<AD> L3top: Noted. More thinking aloud on my part.
<cancer> L3top: so have any advice for me.
<cancer> !gpu
<L3top> Buy a monitor.
<L3top> Buy a gpu produced this decade
<L3top> this is my best advice.
 * AD nudges the laptop out of sight.
<AD> What sorta kit is cancer trying to get sorted out?
<L3top> your dvi-vga conversion from a terribly discontinued gpu prevents the ability to read the display data it needs.
<cancer> L3top: have LCD in mind. dono this card will work with that or not?
<L3top> If it has a dvi cable/port... yes
<cancer> Yes. that's true.
<L3top> however, you might consider getting an updated gpu as well... they aren't very expensive...
<L3top> dont get me wrong... I have just heaps of archaic equipment I use constantly...
<cancer> well, i'll try some quick experiments which i have not tried yet. maybe that will force it to work.
<L3top> cancer: and has been suggested a great number of times, you are likely to get much better results from your onboard card
<L3top> without having to generate custom modlines or anything...
<L3top> You have 40 hours in trying to get all this to work.
<L3top> I have 10.
<cancer> L3top: ah, don't ya worry. it's fine. i too understand what all have suggested here. but i like to do experiments. actually graphic is not my need yet. i have other OS 'XP' in which everything works fine.
<L3top> These are my recommendations. You can take them or not, and perhaps someone else would like to carry on, but unfortunately, my help is exhausted
<cancer> L3top: those 40hr's aren't spend alone by myself and surely i learned and revised an old lesson of same issue. but new time will be less because i have spotted the issue and will not waste time on it. experiments will only bring hand on commands. :) I HAVE NEVER THOUGHT OF ANY WRONG FROM YOU.
<CruelCat87> 0hai
<CruelCat87> Kubuntu perm hell even with files located on a FAT32. Any help?
<L3top> !details | CruelCat87
<ubottu> CruelCat87: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<CruelCat87> Permission hell under K-precise when trying to launch an executable located on a FAT32 partition
<CruelCat87> Said executable is OpenTTD Linux Generic 32-bit
<L3top> Is the entire drive showing as read only?
<CruelCat87> I cannot check the executable bit for particular executable but can manipulate files on the drive
<CruelCat87> I never had such poo with Puppy!
<L3top> ls -l /path/to/folder
<L3top> If you are looking at it in dolphin, you can press ctrl + l to see the path
<CruelCat87> I already booted out of k-precise
<CruelCat87> talking from chatzilla of firefox on win32
<CruelCat87> gah snotbug!
<L3top> Well... I am not sure how I can help then if you are unable to look at/test. I mean, you can try running chkdsk -f in windows. But without seeing it from linux side I can only make blind guesses
<CruelCat87> Ubuntu 8.04 also had suicidal perm hell on this machine before
<CruelCat87> but all traces of 8.04 have been wiped
<L3top> So... you are just here to vent, not fix?
<L3top> kubuntu-offtopic might be a better place for that
<CruelCat87> so I'm not trying Kubuntu 'till permless filesystems are treated as such
<L3top> Duly noted. Have a good day.
<AD> Nice chap.
<cancer> AD: is there any version of IDM'internet download manager' for kubuntu.
<AD> I have absolutely no idea. I don't use the program myself.
<AD> Is it not a browser plugin, rather than standalone software?
<cancer> AD: a download is in process and not downloading at good speed rate. maximum 30kb.
<AD> Not filefactory is it?
<cancer> yup
<cancer> downloading directly from nvidia server
<AD> Odd. They've al;ways been pretty rapid in the past.
<cancer> How to update Adobe flash player version?
<cancer> Yum/tar.gz/apt/rpm?
<cancer> How to run '.run' file?
<Daskreech> L3top: The Card is screwed. Just tested it
<L3top> I feared it might be.
<cancer> How to install .run file?
<cancer> it's on desktop
<L3top> sh /path/to/filename.run
<L3top> but if this is for flash
<cancer> I have it in home
<cancer> not for flash.
<cancer> How to update Adobe flash player version?
<cancer> Yum/tar.gz/apt/rpm? which file to download
<L3top> apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cancer> I'm currently trying to install driver. i have downloaded a file. it's in home & desktop too.
<L3top> sh /home/filename.run
<L3top> if it is an nvidia driver you will probably want to run sudo.
<L3top> what driver have you downloaded?
<L3top> actually... nevermind
<L3top> I dont want to know
<JMichaelX> could anyone here recommend a good flashcard program? i am looking at kwordquiz, but so far it is seeming counter-intuitive
<cancer> L3top: i told ya i like to do experiments when i know nothing about something. that's make me learn as well. got books too ;)
<L3top> JMichaelX: granule?
<JMichaelX> have you used granule?
<cancer> sh: Can't open /home/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-270.41.06.run
<L3top> once upon a time...
<cancer> :D
<L3top> cancer chmod +x /home/NV*.run
<L3top> sudo
<L3top> For my daughter... a while back I grabbed some... I remembered that being the better option
<L3top> I think anyway...
<L3top> cancer: chmod +x makes a file executable... now you can sudo sh /home/NV*.run
<Avihay> JMichaelX: I think Anki is a good flashcard program
<JMichaelX> Avihay: i should give that a try... i have seen 'anki droid' in google play
<Avihay> it has an impressive repository of free cards
<cancer> chmod: cannot access `/Home/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-270.41.06.run': No such file or directory
<lordievader> Anyone experiencing lockups when trying to get a laptop in stand-by/sleep/however-it-is-called?
<L3top> /home/ not /Home/
<cancer> lordievader: how to stop x? i tried 'sudo kill all startx' and ran the nvidia driver but setup telling to stop that.
<lordievader> cancer: You are running kubuntu right? sudo service kdm stop
<L3top> cancer: sudo service kdm stop; pkill X
<cancer> L3top: i just did this 'sudo ./nvidia.....run' and it worked and then the x thing to stop.
<JMichaelX> cancer: multiple problems. 'killall' is one word, and in kde, it would be better to use 'sudo service kdm stop'
<cancer> execute this command from 'tty'?
<L3top> yes cancer.
<lordievader> cancer: Killall should also be used with caution, it kills everything it can find...
<lordievader> No one here running kubuntu on their laptop?
<L3top> I am
<lordievader> L3top: You don't get lockups when trying to enter sleep mode?
<L3top> I do not.
<lordievader> L3top: Lucky you, it is quite annoying...
<L3top> I disable it on lid close because I don't like my workers sleeping... it is a tyrannical thing... but while it was enabled it worked
<L3top> lordievader: what is your wireless card?
<JMichaelX> in kwordquiz, it allows you to set the keyboard layout for each column... but it does not seem to do anything. it would be great if keyboard layout automatically changed for each column, according to how that column was configured
<lordievader> I don't got that enabled either, I changed my sleep knob to a script, the way through the menu would not put it to sleep, it would do nothing
<L3top> I find those sorts of things almost always are related to how it interacts with wireless
<lordievader> Now I just use pm-suspend.
<lordievader> L3top: What is a good command to find that out?
<L3top> I see... no I really have nothing to complain about on kubu precise. Everything, dare I say it, "just works".
<L3top> lspci | grep Wireless
<L3top> or lspci | grep WLAN
<lordievader> Both don't give anything, but I guess it is the Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205
<lordievader> Under Network controller
<L3top> it doesnt always... wireless doesnt really have anything common and identifying
<L3top> (as opposed to VGA for instance)
<lordievader> "Advanced-N" Gotta be the wifi I would say.
<lordievader> Anyhow I have been testing it quite a few times now (5+) and everytime it just goes to sleep....
<cancer> now how to delete this file: etc/modprob.d/"nvidia-installer-disable-nouveau.conf"?
<cancer> cannot delete it.
<lordievader> cancer: Use sudo to delete it, a normal user doesn't have rw permission in things outside home.
<L3top> well... it wouldnt have quotes first of all
<cancer> L3top: i quote the file:D
<cancer> actually, tried to be more clear.
<L3top> etc has a / in front of it and modprobe has an e at the end... ls /etc/modprobe.d      and see that the file exists
<lordievader> L3top: Lol you almost look like a grammer-nazi XD
<cancer> L3top: yes file exist. i tried to shift del it.  but access denied
<lordievader> Just a whole different kind of grammer.
<L3top> spelling counts in linux... not my fault
<L3top> cancer you are trying to delete it from dolphin
<L3top> dolphin does not have permission to do such
<cancer> yes
<lordievader> Unless you launch dolhin with: kdesudo dolphin
<lordievader> I.e. a root dolphin :)
<L3top> correct... but... it would just be safer, and the same amount of effort, to use the terminal
<lordievader> Jup.
<L3top> sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-inst*.conf
 * L3top is lazy and globs everything
<cancer> who's on the glob doing that?
<L3top> what?
<L3top> The shell interprets the glob... if that is your question
<cancer> that driver installer created that file to disable 'nouveau'. so those driver didn't help, they don't want to be on the install kubuntu path of my machine. that's why i asked to how to remove them
<cancer> they are removed.
<lordievader> cancer: If you are not entirely comfortable in bash/terminal/konsole you should read up on it. It will make your life in linux a whole lot easier!
<cancer> do i need to run this command. apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<lordievader> cancer: I'm lost, what are you trying to do, remove or install the nouveau driver?
<cancer> lordievader: if you mean by getting command on terminal, the answer is YES, :D but in Xp. i'm a learner more a newbie learner. i love terminal.
<lordievader> Cmd in windows is crap compared to bash IMO...
<cancer> lordievader: nothing, do you know the file i have removed was created by nvidia installed to disable nouveau to load i think. that's all. i have removed that file. just asked if that command needs to run once more.
<lordievader> :source /home/lordievader/.byobu/profile
<lordievader> :source /home/lordievader/.byobu/profile
<lordievader> Why does F5 print all that stuff...
<cancer> lordievader: yes in windows xp. that was good once from 3.1 to 98.
<cancer> F5 seems to not answering.
<lordievader> Scince when does ubuntuforums got a new look actually?
<lordievader> cancer: The F5 thing was byobu doing wierd thing....
<lordievader> cancer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1909108
<cancer> yes, and a qoute from there 'The best way to learn the command line is to use the command line.' it's isn't complete. :-p
<cancer> lordievader: how i can reset fon't size of rekonq
<cancer> ?
<lordievader> cancer: No idea, I don't use rekonq... Why isn;t the quote complete?
<cancer> lordievader: forget that.
<cancer> lordievader: can i remove rekonq and then just reinstall it?
<lordievader> cancer: I guess, make it purge (it'll delete config files too)
<cancer> lordievader: i think i have spent more time on windows. this linux will take time. i don't know i have for it.
<cancer> anyway. i'll be back after a restart. want to see what i did with my linux :D
<lordievader> cancer: Welcome back.
<cancer> Thanks :)
<cancer> yes, everything on it's place.
<cancer> sudo apt-get install firefox    <-- is that right
<lordievader> cancer: Seems about right.
<cancer> lordievader: i happened to find in 'K' mozilla firefox browser installer and now it's running. you know Y?
<lordievader> cancer: It's because a lot of people want firefox, so the devs made it easy to install it. (Why not just preinstall it is beyond me)
<lordievader> Anyhow I'm off to bed, cya all.
<Guest17721> ola
<guest12345> ok, so here's the challenge...Can I stream audio that is currently playing on my computer to another computer on my lan?
<guest12345> I can't quite figure out how to do it with vlc
<guest12345> (commandline)_
<Daskreech> guest12345: yes
<Daskreech> look into icecast
<Daskreech> As I recall Amarok had it built in but removed it to a plugin
<Daskreech>  Almost sure that Tomahawk has that built in as well Though  I'll admit here that I've never used either Tomahawk or that feature
<Daskreech> Amarok also had a plugin that created a jukebox webserver from your library that you can pull up and control from any web interface.  Also there was a KDE screensaver that allowed you to overlay your music and music controls on top of it which could be synced across the network.
<Daskreech> The idea being you have a party and there were "jukeboxes" around the party that allowed people to enque and play music without messing with the actual computer. sort of a communal DJ setup
<giantpune> hi, have you guys any suggestions for a different archive extractor than the default one in kubuntu?
<Daskreech> giantpune: yes we do
<giantpune> basically when i click some archive it opens up and shows the list of files.  it lets you select multiple files.  but when you drag one into dolphin, only 1 of them is extracted.
<Daskreech> giantpune: as I recall there is an option at the top for single file or multiple filesw
<guest12345> Daskreech, thanks for the suggestions!  I'll give you a little more info...  My wife wants to play grooveshark.com songs on her computer, but have the audio streamed to the stereo, where we have a mythtv computer hooked up to...
<Daskreech> guest12345: so you want the raw audio from the sound card piped across the network?
<guest12345> Daskreech, So I am trying to do it in a 'generic' sense
<Daskreech> since I presume it's a browser providing the audio ?
<guest12345> Daskreech, Exactly
<guest12345> Daskreech, I thought vlc could capture asla or pulse and do a --sout to a http stream, but that doesn't appear to be working.. though, it may be me that is doing something wrong
<giantpune> Daskreech, im not seeing an option like that in Ark
<Daskreech> guest12345: My jerking knee is squeaking out jack but pop into #videolan and see if they have a vlc suggestion. I'd think they have something that could provide that
<giantpune> it lets me select multiple files in the archive.  but as soon as i start to drag 1 of them, all the others are deselected :(
<guest12345> Daskreech,  thanks!
<giantpune> what is the default archive tool front-end for regular ubuntu?  maybe ill give that one a shot
<Daskreech> Nautilus
<giantpune> its built into the file manager then?  that might not work out too well.  i didnt want to replace all of dolphin
<Daskreech> !info squeeze
<ubottu> squeeze (source: squeeze): modern and advanced archive manager for Xfce. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.3-12 (precise), package size 177 kB, installed size 852 kB
<Daskreech> You can try that
<giantpune> file-roller looks promising
<giantpune> nope.  neither file-roller or squeeze allow me to select multiple items and extract them by dragging
<zacarias> does someone know how to connect a mac to your Kubuntu 12.04 folders (direct ethernet connection)? I can connect Kubuntu to the mac, but not the opposite.
<Daskreech> How are you connecting Kubuntu to the mac?
<guest12345> zacarias: (don't on a mac) can you use a sshfs?
<Daskreech> guest12345: first thing I thought
<guest12345> zacarias: (on->own)
<zacarias> guest12345: how do I do that?
<zacarias> Daskreech: I just connect to the mac via ssh (with Unison, Doplhin, etc)
<zacarias> Dolphin
<guest12345> zacarias: another thought is samba shares
<giantpune> nfs
<guest12345> zacarias:  depends on what you are trying to accomplish
<Daskreech> giantpune: oh. Umm you can use Dolphin as an archive manager
<Daskreech> if that makes your life easier
<guest12345> giantpune:  doesn't ark let you do that?
<giantpune> when i did "dolphin ./someArchive.tar.gz"  it opens a dolphin window.  then it opens Ark
<giantpune> it doesnt show much of anything in the newly opened dolphin window.  the Ark window opens the archive just like it always does
<zacarias> giest12345: Well, I don't see my Kubuntu computer on the mac's Finder list of available servers. But when I try to connect to it (using the IP address) it gives me several errors (wrong passord or username and connection errors). I tried smb://ip.add.ress, ftp://ip.add.ress, afp://ip.add.ress, and nothing
<Daskreech> giantpune: You have to enable handle archive in the dolphin config
<Daskreech> giantpune: Look under Navigation
<zacarias> guest12345: the message above was for you (I mispelled your nick)
<Daskreech> giantpune: In general anything that ark can open Dolphin will be able to as well. I can't promise that it will handle password protected rar files well
<Daskreech> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<guest12345> zacarias: did you setup samba on your kubuntu machine?
<Daskreech> zacarias: You can type gue and ppress tab to get the full namne
<guest12345> Daskreech: Thanks I didn't know that either!
<zacarias> Daskreech: thanks!
<Daskreech> zacarias: What mac release?
<zacarias> guest12345: I'm not sure. The samba shares tab on the system configuration doesn't say much. I set the sharing permissions on my home folder to "shared"
<zacarias> Daskreech: 10.6.8
<guest12345> zacarias: ok, I'm not entirely familiar with what that does...  When I setup samba, it was a process of creating samba users and editing the smb.conf file
<Daskreech> http://blog.philippklaus.de/2011/07/sshfs-on-mac-os-x-10-6-8-with-fuse4x/
<zacarias> guest12345: the smb.conf? I'll look for that
<zacarias> Daskreech: I'll take a look
<guest12345> zacarias: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?  sshfs might be the easiest thing for you to setup, it is secure and should be pretty easy to setup, but might be slow
<zacarias> guest12345: just connect to my home folder on Kubuntu from my mac. Of course I can make almost everything the opposite way, but..
<Daskreech> hooray for flexibiilty of macs
<guest12345> zacarias: is 10.6.8 lion? leopard?  ?
<guest12345> personally, I would never buy a mac...too much proprietary bs
#kubuntu 2012-05-20
<guest12345> at least when I buy a windows machine, i can put whatever hardware I want in it
<zacarias> Daskreech: :-)
<zacarias> guest12345: it's snow leopard
<guest12345> zacarias: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<guest12345> zacarias: but you'll have to go through creating samba users also...
<guest12345> zacarias: I really don't know what happens when you are doing it from the gui standpoint
<guest12345> zacarias: sshfs is a process to get to work on snow leopard
<guest12345> zacarias: http://andrewmallis.com/blog/2011/03/28/mounting-remote-filesystems-on-osx-snow-leopard-using-sshfs-macfuse-and-macfusion
<guest12345> zacarias: http://linux.fjfi.cvut.cz/~tomik/personal/?p=93
<guest12345> zacarias: but so is getting samba working
<zacarias> guest12345: ok, thanks
<guest12345> zacarias: np, sorry I couldn't be of more help
<Daskreech> giantpune: wb
<Daskreech> giant:pune g'bye
<guest12345> Daskreech: scared him away
<log_null> hi there.
<log_null> Does anyone is having troubles when trying to install wine in amd64 machines?
<LordOfTime> log_null:  no, what troubles are you having specifically
<log_null> I'm using aptitude to do it and aptitude always claims to solve a lot of unsolved dependencies.
<log_null> Specially i386 packages...
<guest12345> log_null: I have run into problems with multiarch support in the past... however this is not specifically for wine...
<log_null> guest12345: well i'm trying to figure out how to not use multiarch, just amd64. There's a way?
<log_null> This is the sources.list I'm using http://pastebin.com/xx7anF5g . Just it, nothing more (double checked).
<guest12345> log_null: try going to /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch and comment out one line that is in there with the pound sign #
<guest12345> log_null: then do apt-get update
<guest12345> log_null: then use apt-get instead of aptitude
<guest12345> log_null: use 'aptitude search <pkg>' to get the wine package you want to install, then do apt-get install <result of aptitude search command>
<dtrules> hello everyone
<log_null> guest12345: Yeah... I've noticed that aptitude is making a lot of noise, specially when doing "aptitude -f install"
<Srx> ?
<guest12345> log_null: I don't know why (i'lve loved aptitude for years) but I don't think ubuntu supports aptitude anymore
<log_null> Since past aptitude was a good tool to manage .deb packages, I have no idea why in the hell aptitude becomes a riot program... :(
<log_null> guest12345: Maybe we should call it to The Grid, hehehe
<log_null> Well, it didn't solved. Anyway, thanks for your time, pals.
<dtrules> anyone knows how does that "windows pop up message" on kopete works?
<Daskreech> dtrules: Hmm?
<Daskreech> The one when you get a message?
<Daskreech> press ctrl+shift+i and it will process the message
<dtrules> yes but I'm trying to configure it
<Daskreech> ah to do what
<dtrules> to send.. pop up messages to a windows pc?
<Daskreech> guest12345: Ytour turn :)
<Daskreech> dtrules: Run kopete on the windows computer? :)
<guest12345> dtrules: in the config, can you set it to run a script?
<guest12345> dtrules: on that event?
<dtrules> I'm a newbie on this GNU/linux thing :S
<Daskreech> dtrules: That's fine what would you like it to do?
<guest12345> dtrules: in Kopete... settings->configure notifications...
<dtrules> ok, I want to know how that pop up window thing works
<guest12345> dtrules: in configure notifications there is 'incoming message'
<dtrules> if i can send a pop up message to a friend with windows
<guest12345> dtrules: when you click that there is 'run command'
<Daskreech> dtrules: On a technical basis or just what triggers it?
<Daskreech> dtrules: Ah. Well You can. WIndow has a program called winpopup that we abused horribly in University
<Daskreech> But the kopete popup requires a notification library that Windows doesn't ship with
<guest12345> dtrules: from there you will have to create a file (and do some research to learn some more about this *nix stuff ;-)
<dtrules> just for fun u know
<dtrules> ok then
<guest12345> dtrules: the first line of the file should be (called shebang line):   #!/bin/sh
<Daskreech> You used to be able to do a lot more of that till spammers started taking over windows machines to popup spam messages during the WIndows XP lifetime so Windows is really really paranoid about external popup requests now
<guest12345> dtrules: then you will have to figure out the rest... windows has a 'net send ' command to sent messages to another computer (popups also)  and I think there should be an equivalent command to do that to a windows computer in linux also
<Daskreech> dtrules: I'm sure there are ways to do it but some may require modifying your friend's computer before hand
<dtrules> So It's not so easy :S
<Daskreech>  one that i used to use was a program  called hamaichi which allowed you to view another computer somewhere in the world as if it was on your hard drive but as a plus came with a messaging popup so you can chat with the other computer
<Daskreech> !script
<dtrules> thank you guys but I dont think I'll do it by myself xD
<Daskreech> dtrules: I'd say it's easy but it's not trivial
<dtrules> I see
<Daskreech> Which is probably how I'd describe a lot of things on Windows :-/
<guest12345> dtrules: or setup your own xmpp server :)
<dtrules> I'll bother you for one more thing. I have some problems with graphics
<Daskreech> Sure
<Daskreech> what kind ?
<dtrules> I have an Intel Processor with a graphic GMA 500 chipset
<dtrules> when it boots
<dtrules> the screen goes black
<dtrules> and I have to press F7, to make the graphic enviroment start
<Daskreech> oh
<guest12345> dtrules: is it a dell?
<dtrules> I dont know what F/ does but it works that way
<dtrules> yes it is
<guest12345> dtrules: and you installed a new graphics card?
<dtrules> no It's the one that comes with it
<dtrules> on board
<Daskreech> It ships with two video cards maybe?
<dtrules> when I close this netbook, and then open it again, I have a very big grey line on the bottom of the screen
<guest12345> dtrules: have you checked out your bios settings?
<dtrules> and i can't see that part
<dtrules> hmm no It's the graphics that comes with the proccesor.. I think
<dtrules> no I haven't. what should I look for?
<guest12345> dtrules: try connecting the vga port of your laptop to a monitor to see if you can see if any messages come up, other than that... it sounds like a dell bios problem
<dtrules> If I press for example, f2 f3 f4 f5 f6 all that "shells"(DK what to call them) works fine
<dtrules> I get a KDE notification, every time I boot ubuntu
<dtrules> failing to report it everytime :S
<guest12345> dtrules: is it happening before or after the posts?
<guest12345> dtrules: (posts -> power on self tests)
<Daskreech> dtrules: alt+f7 ?
<dtrules> ctrl*alt*f7
<dtrules> sorry I forgot to mention that
<dtrules> :S
<Daskreech> dtrules: ok That makes sense then :)
<Daskreech> When you don't press it what happens?
<dtrules> The screen is black
<dtrules> If I dont press anything the screen just stays black
<dtrules> After pressing ctrl alt f7, i get this KDE error message, and another one saying the folder for contacts does not exist
<guest12345> dtrules: so, when you are in the 'graphic environment' and you press ctrl-alt-f<1|2|3...>  is it all black?
<Daskreech> hrrm Well it should pop up  the Grahical interface
<Daskreech> Or does it say login?
<Daskreech> dtrules: Ah Ok If we get that error we can probably sort out why X isn't starting
<dtrules> if Im at graphic e. and press c a f1 2 3 4 It gets to the shell
<dtrules> tty1 tty2 and so on
<dtrules> It doesnt say login
<dtrules> I press ctrl alt f7 and theres a windows
<guest12345> dtrules: ok, just making sure that there wasn't a frame buffer resolution issue
<dtrules> window sorry
<dtrules> and some icons will appear
<dtrules> a hard disk, etc
<Daskreech> dtrules: that's you logging in
<dtrules> I dont get any login window
<guest12345> dtrules: is there any clue in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<dtrules> ok but I'm never prompted to press anything
<dtrules> hmm let me check
<guest12345> dtrules: or ~/.xsession-errors?
<dtrules> if you could speak less technical, that will help :S sorry
<guest12345> dtrules: your home directory /home/<username>/.xsession-errors  (~/   is a shortcut on the command line)
<dtrules> I've opened Xorg.0.log
<dtrules> what am I looking for here?
<guest12345> dtrules: look for any line that contains EE
<dtrules> ok
<dtrules> nothing
<guest12345> ok, it is going to take a bit of reading, but check out you xsession-errors
<guest12345> dtrules: (don't forget the dot!  /home/<username>/.xsession-errors)
<dtrules> ok how do it open it by shell?
<guest12345> dtrules: do you know how to use vim?
<dtrules> whats the command for reading the file
<dtrules> vim?
<guest12345> what do you normally use?
<guest12345> kate?
<dtrules> I have no idea man :S
<dtrules> what is that? vim, kate?
<guest12345> ok, go to the shell and type:   kate ~/.xsession-errors
<guest12345> Daskreech: any suggestions?
<guest12345> Daskreech: I'm a vim guy myself
<dtrules> its open
<dtrules> what do I do now
<guest12345> read
<guest12345> see if anything in there seems to say any reason why it isn't starting
<dtrules> ok
<guest12345> I don't know what to tell you to look for
<dtrules> reading then, I'll paste here If I see something suspicious
<guest12345> dtrules: sorry man, i got to go...
<dtrules> ok thank you
<guest12345> dtrules: you may see somthing in there that may give you a clue, if you do, google the error and you will probably get the solution
<dtrules> sorry for bothering you
<dtrules> thanks for your help
<guest12345> np
<guest12345> good luck!
<dtrules> thanks, see ya
<L3top> dtrules: please restate your problem I am in too many chats to backscroll... try to keep replies to a single line when possible
<qbit> all right this is just ridiculous - who and where  do I go to tell the people who operate the repos they have a problem, as it's obvious they don't use ubuntu.kubuntu themselves or they would be busy fixing this
<qbit> 45 minutes to get 30MB of updates - Really?
<claydoh> qbit: try using a different mirror, i am guessing the load balancing or whatever mechanism used to route traffic to various servers is acting up
<qbit> oh well, hope they fix it soon
<qbit> bbl
<JMichaelX> qbit: i have been having the same complaint. PPA & us.archive.ubuntu.com repos are all ridiculously slow. it's been that way for a while now
<Daskreech> JMichaelX: lots of people use Ubuntu
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: that has always been the case, what does that have to do with the slow servers?
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: a few days ago, it took me over 35 minutes to download an nvidia driver from a PPA
<Daskreech> Well I would guess canonical only has so many servers. They have launchpad and ppas where the use of them doesn't always reflect canonical's interests
<Daskreech> They also have a lot of dev going on as well as deals with hardware manufacturers which means lots of unit tests
<Daskreech>  Could just be that they have more CPU time being used than they have CPU power
<Daskreech> Course I am speculating and that doesn't help your video card get new code any faster
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: that is possible, but it does not changethe fact that they are very slow, to the point of occasionally even timing out
<Daskreech> File a bug
<JMichaelX> i'm positive they are aware of the issue
<Daskreech> me too but they are likely to respond to a bug.
<Daskreech> (most likely to close it)
<JMichaelX> you may be right, although i would not have necessarily felt would accelerate anything.
<Daskreech> Didn't say it would accelerate just that they are more likely to respond to it
<JMichaelX> ok, that makes sense
<bezgo> hello
<bezgo> any smart people here
<bezgo> hello?
<L3top> !ask | bezgo
<ubottu> bezgo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qbit> JMichaelX: I have over 2200 servers, 3 mainframes, and something like 10,000 where I work, O know a server/network problem when I see one
<qbit> just can't type worth a crap when I get sleepy....
<L3top> qbit: It appears that the powers that be have throttled the servers back over the last couple of days. I have no idea why, but the same thing was done at release of 1204.
<qbit> JMichaelX: and up until about 3-4 days ago this 'problem' didn't exist
<BluesKaj> hey , I should br in bed too :)
<BluesKaj>  be
<qbit> it was not this slow at the release - I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 and it wasn't like this
<L3top> they dropped to 50Kbs.
<L3top> What is your speed now?
<qbit> earlier tonight it took 45 minutes to download 30MB worth of updates
<qbit> bottom is abouit 13 KB/s, but it fluctuates at around 20 or so
<qbit> even saw 9 briefly once
<BluesKaj> 12.04 seems fast enough , but if you are using dns servers they should be listed in /etc/network/interfaces ...or so I've been informed
<JMichaelX> qbit: yes, that sounds like what i have been seeing. however, i started seeing this around 6 days ago (when i did a fresh install on my netbook)
<qbit> nothing has changed here either since before, or since this started
<qbit> other than looking for updates when they come out
<qbit> they have a problemm it's not here....
<JMichaelX> qbit: same here. i see the same thing both here at home, and at work, where i have a gigabit connection
<L3top> qbit, that is about 90kbps
<L3top> again... I believe they have throttled down
<qbit> I have fiber here which is 15Mb/s and that is 1.8MB.s throughput I can do all day every day
<L3top> and that affects a throttled server how?
<qbit> even throttling down to 256 is fine
<qbit> down to 13 is twice the speed of a 56K dialup modem
<JMichaelX> qbit: it can get worse. i have had it time out on me, at least once
<qbit> L3top: that is what I mean by I know the problem is not me
<L3top> absolutely correct
<JMichaelX> qbit: no, others are seeing the same thing
<L3top> not you
<L3top> who would be privy to why is outside of my reach to be sure
<qbit> they'll fix it I'm sure - just wondering if 'they know or does someone need to tell 'them'
<JMichaelX> qbit: i'm not sure how they couldn't know
<qbit> lol
<L3top> however I do not belive it is a "problem" as much as a "solution"
<JMichaelX> i hope they are speedier at fixing this issue than google is with fixing problems with their repo
<qbit> oh god - that Google repo I disabled
<qbit> got tired of that real quick
<JMichaelX> google does some great things, but they can also be great about dragging their arses... especially if it involved an issue that does not rake in large profits
<BluesKaj> one of my repos servers had a package upload fail , so we were having update errors , but at least the rest of the package upgrades weren't blocked
<L3top> qbit... want to do an experiment?
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: there may have been a timeout when that mirror was trying to update, or something
<qbit> nope - what I am going to do is go to bed, I've been up since 4 in the morning yesterday
<qbit> and I am about to fall asleep
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX, perhaps , but I checked every 2 hrs or so and it wasn't fixed for 6hrs
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: interesting
<L3top> BluesKaj: want to do an experiment?
<L3top> lol
<qbit> see you guys later....
<JMichaelX> adios qbit
<BluesKaj>  L3top. depends , as long as it doesn't keep me up much longer :)
 * L3top can't experiment... lives on a farm with a 62kbps connection
<L3top> its easy
<L3top> cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bu
<BluesKaj> ok , let's try
<L3top> deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt  precise main restricted universe multiverse
<L3top> deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt  precise-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<L3top> deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt  precise-security main restricted universe multiverse
<BluesKaj> bu ?
<L3top> put that in sources.list.
<L3top> backup
<FloodBotK1> L3top: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> just so reverting is easy.
<L3top> by put that in I mean replace
<L3top> apt-get update
<L3top> then... grab something of significant size.... apt-get something --download-only if you do not wish to install something... for sake of experiment
<BluesKaj> L3top, hmmm, I"m on 12.10 , think I'll pass
<L3top> just replace precise with what you want
<L3top> I mean... you can see what it is... it is cononical supported
<L3top> just replace precise with quantal
<L3top> don't be a skuurdy pants... look at it... it isn't gonna hurt you.
<L3top> what it does is check your location against a list of repositories, and grabs the one which pings quickest
<L3top> I am curious if the mirrors suffer the same throttle
<BluesKaj> L3top, i get erroes on 2 on of the debs ,and it changed my mirror tocustom instead of normal server for Canada ...partial packages as well ...like earlier today
<BluesKaj> the mirror I used this morning was waterloo U , but this server is some other server that's default for Canada
<BluesKaj> now I get a lot of duplicate sources list entries , L3top
<BluesKaj> L3top, I added the repos you listed and thats what happend, above
<BluesKaj> anyway gents , sacktime here
<BluesKaj> night nall
<BluesKaj> err all
<brian__> hi, I'm using kubuntu 11.10 and for some reason when I pop in a dvd and try to load it in Kaffeine, it gives me an error " Error reading from:  Error reading NAV packet"
<brian__> suggestions?
<JMichaelX> brian__: you need to go to www.medibuntu.org , install their repo, and install libdvdcss2
<brian__> I did
<brian__> and dvdread4
<JMichaelX> brian__: reading DVD menus relies on patent-encumbered libraries that ubuntu cannot have in their repos for legal reasons
<JMichaelX> brian__: then i'm not sure what the problem might be
<brian__> I am aware of that. I've known that since back in Gutsy
<brian__> alright, thanks
<mega0wn3r> can someone help me?
<mega0wn3r> I have a question about Plasma Active.
<Tm_T> mega0wn3r: yes?
<mega0wn3r> I want it on my phone. Is that possible?
<mega0wn3r> It's rooted.
<lordievader> Good morning
<Tm_T> mega0wn3r: you prolly need to understand quite a lot about fitting an operating system to a phone
<Tm_T> mega0wn3r: so short answer is "no" /:
<mega0wn3r> ok
<Neo139> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mega0wn3r> Can someone help me get started with LFS? I really tried but can't get it set up right.
<Neo139> I'm connected though ssh to a kubuntu 12.04 box. I want to execute a file. Im in the folder where the file is. I do ./filename.bin and it outputs "bash: ./filename.bin: No such file or directory" but if I do "ls" the file is there. the file name has no non-printable chars (I checked with ls | cat -v) and the permissions are 777. I have no clue why I can't execute it. (I could execute it just fine in a debian box)
<lordievader> Neo139: Try running it with the full path.
<Neo139> I get the same results :\
<lordievader> Neo139: You are on the ssh, and not mistakenly on locahost?
<lordievader> localhost*
<Neo139> I'm on ssh. on that box. 100% sure
<lordievader> Neo139: And pwd outputs the correct dir?
<Neo139> yes. this is so strange
<Neo139> ls prints the file name in green
<Neo139> that means something?
<lordievader> So let me get this straight, ls ./ gives you the file. But running it says not found? You didn't make a typo?
<Neo139> exactly
<Neo139> It isn't typo
<Neo139> I don't even write the file name, I start and then hit tab
<lordievader> Neo139: Run an ls -la and check if the permission is really 777
<Neo139> -rwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3513408 Sep  1  2005 hldsupdatetool.bin
<lordievader> Neo139: Perhaps a bit of sudo might help: sudo ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<Neo139> I'm also through screen, but I don't think that has to do with anything
<lordievader> Neo139: It shouldn't
<Neo139> sudo ./hldsupdatetool.bin don't output anything, but don't execute it either :\|
<lordievader> Neo139: Can tools like mv or cp find the file?
<mega0wn3r> If your on a differint computer won't that mean sudo on your own pc does nothing on the other? You already have permission, don't you?
<Neo139> mv can find the file
<Neo139> root@LIRB44:/usr/servercs# mv hldsupdatetool.bin hldsupdatetool2.bin
<Neo139> root@LIRB44:/usr/servercs# ls -l | grep "hlds"
<Neo139> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3513408 Sep  1  2005 hldsupdatetool2.bin
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: Sudo in an ssh session sends the sudo to the ssh server not to localhost.
<mega0wn3r> I know, but you need to be in the sudoers list or something, don't you?
<Neo139> yea, but in this case, Im root, the file is 777. so it isn't permissions the problem i think
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: True it needs permission to use sudo, but if it is a regular kubuntu box it does.
<mega0wn3r> ok then
<lordievader> Anyhow Neo139 try sudo sh ./<name-of-file>
<Neo139> root@LIRB44:/usr/servercs# sh ./hldsupdatetool2.bin
<Neo139> ./hldsupdatetool2.bin: 1: ./hldsupdatetool2.bin: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Neo139> root@LIRB44:/usr/servercs# less hldsupdatetool2.bin
<Neo139> "hldsupdatetool2.bin" may be a binary file.  See it anyway?
<Neo139> its a binary file
<Neo139>  I md5sum it, and the file is ok
<lordievader> Neo139: Yeah I know... this is really strange...
<lordievader> Neo139: Running it as a user didn't work either?
<Neo139> didn't tried, let me see
<Neo139> same results
<lordievader> How odd
<lordievader> Neo139: Oh hey someone here got the same problem: http://forums.srcds.com/viewtopic/10636
<mega0wn3r> Can you copy the file to make another? Maybe then it'll run.
<Neo139> root@LIRB44:/usr/servercs# ./hldsupdatetool3.bin
<Neo139> bash: ./hldsupdatetool3.bin: No such file or directory
<Neo139> I can cp, mv, less, but when I tried to execute it does't find it :\
<mega0wn3r> Try without ./
<Neo139> tried, also with fullpath
<mega0wn3r> try ../
<lordievader> Neo139: Try the stuff they said in the forum.
<mega0wn3r> Can someone help with LFS?
<mega0wn3r> The stuff I found was outdated
<Neo139> yeaaaaaa
<Neo139> =) =) =D!!
<Neo139> thanks lordievader
<Neo139> apt-get install lib32gcc1 made the trick
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: I have some vague idea of what it is... let alone how it works. So no I cannot help you, but perhaps someone else.
<lordievader> Neo139: Ah oke, nice.
<Neo139> the file was 32 bits it seems
<mega0wn3r> Ok. Know where I might find this someone else?
<Neo139> it worked on a 64bits debian without anything on a VM
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: Somewhat later here, or on (k)ubuntuforums
<mega0wn3r> I h8 forums... Any other irc?
<lordievader> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode&chat= You could try channels like ubuntu or linux or a different distro.
<mega0wn3r> Ok. Thx.
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: Good luck!
<angelo> hi leute
<lordievader> Hey angelo
<mega0wn3r> Can someone help woth rekonq crashing
<mega0wn3r> ?
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: I don't use rekonq, but you could try to launch it through a terminal to see if that spits out something when it crashes.
<mega0wn3r> ok but it only crashes when i close it/tabs
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: Ah kind of the samethign I have with amarok... but I usually kill it with killall XD
<lordievader> same thing*
<mega0wn3r> amarok doesnt work for me either
<mega0wn3r> i have to sudo it
<mega0wn3r> in terminal
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: In what way does it not work?
<mega0wn3r> It can't find sound
<mega0wn3r> drivers*
<mega0wn3r> no sound
<mega0wn3r> Even after I install drivers
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: Can kmix find your audio cards?
<mega0wn3r> What's kmix?
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: Kmix is the volume icon you see on the bottom right.
<mega0wn3r> Then yes it does.
<mega0wn3r> It says it needs codecs to play mp3s too.
<mega0wn3r> in amarok
<lordievader> That might be why amarok doesn't work.
<mega0wn3r> I got the codecs and it keeps saying it needs them
<mega0wn3r> All my other sound works
<lordievader> You've installed what is it called? Kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mega0wn3r> I got a crash in rekonq.
<lordievader> What did the terminal say? !paste
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mega0wn3r> This was the output:logankemp@logankemp-Presario-CQ57-Notebook-PC:~$ rekonq
<mega0wn3r> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<mega0wn3r> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<mega0wn3r> logankemp@logankemp-Presario-CQ57-Notebook-PC:~$ Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mega0wn3r> QFont::setPixelSize: Pixel size <= 0 (0)
<mega0wn3r> QFont::setPixelSize: Pixel size <= 0 (0)
<FloodBotK1> mega0wn3r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lordievader> !pastebin | mega0wn3r
<ubottu> mega0wn3r: please see above
<mega0wn3r> I can't use paste. My browser crashed
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: Install firefox :P: sudo apt-get install firefox
<mega0wn3r> I have firefox, but I don't use it because of some complications with it...
<mega0wn3r> I would use it if you know where to get nightly.
<lordievader> You need a repo for it.
<lordievader> Or in other words, you need a browser to find that repo :P
<lordievader> Why actually a daily build of FF?
<mega0wn3r> I like it.
<mega0wn3r> Besides it works well.
<mega0wn3r> Better than aurora and stable.
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: Experimental is usually unstable...
<mega0wn3r> I know.
<mega0wn3r> But it usually isnt.
<mega0wn3r> And I use it all the time on windows.
<mega0wn3r> that says ubuntu but im on kubuntu... it works, right?
<lordievader> Yeah kubuntu is ubuntu with kde frontend.
<xitingshui> 有来自中国的朋友么?
<lordievader> xitingshui: What's wrong?
<xitingshui> no thing . thank you
<mega0wn3r> I hear kubuntu is not good for development like ubuntu. Is there a fix for that?
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: What kind of dev? GTK?
<mega0wn3r> I was doing Linux From Scratch.
<mega0wn3r> I want to be able to work on that.
<xitingshui> for mega0wn3r maybe you need BLFS
<mega0wn3r> IDK... I just want a custom Linux system.
<lordievader> Why go through all the trouble of creating another distro when there are quite a few good ones. (this is more a convo for offtopic...)
<mega0wn3r> I want it to be my own.
<mega0wn3r> It's a matter of how cool a custom system is.
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: Please join #kubuntu-offtopic, this is the reason why the channel exists. The #kubuntu channel is for kubuntu related questions.
<mega0wn3r> It is related, isn't it?
<mega0wn3r> lordievader: I got nightly. Thx.
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> Hello here you want.....
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> good bye.....
<lordievader> Well that was quick.
<mega0wn3r> I want a terminal always open on top of what I'm doing. I want to be able to click through it but select it with ctrl+s+click or something. How can I do this?
<mydogsnameisrudy> take a look at yakuake
<mega0wn3r> What or who is that?
<mega0wn3r> nvm I googled it
<mydogsnameisrudy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQnRPhU05tE
<Captain_Mart> I just installed Kubuntu 12.04 32 bit on my Toshiba Satellite L455 laptop, and my internet connection is running very slow. Here is the results of lspci if someone could help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/997139/
<mydogsnameisrudy> Captain_Mart:  have you run update and upgrade?
<massimo_> ciao
<Captain_Mart> mydogsnameisrudy: I tried, but it's running so slow. It never completes
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmmm ok
<mydogsnameisrudy> you running wireless or cable
<Captain_Mart> mydogsnameisrudy: I tried both, and they both run the same. I tried googling my adapter, and ended up at the realtek site. I tried downloading the driver, but ended up losing my wired connection all together
<mydogsnameisrudy> ive not run into this so your going to have to hang around untill someone else comes to help sorry
<Captain_Mart> mydogsnameisrudy: Ok, thanks
<mydogsnameisrudy> ill do some googling to look for you
<luca> Hi! I noticed that my keyboard is not working in grub unless a usb pendrive is plugged as well. Anyone who noticed the same?
<lordievader> luca: Nope here everything is working, are you using a usb keyboard? Perhaps you need to enable "legacy USB" or something like that in the bios.
<luca> lordievader: I can try that, thanks!
<Wizard> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4 does that link work  for you?
<mydogsnameisrudy> Wizard: FAILED
<Wizard> Damn :D
<Wizard> I mean, too bad :(
<Captain_Mart_> I just installed Kubuntu 12.04 32 bit on my Toshiba Satellite L455 laptop, and my internet connection is running very slow. Here is the results of lspci if someone could help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/997139/
<kerloi> Hi all. I recently installed kubuntu 12.04 (I made an update) and now I have a problem with the printer. Every job I start goes to a "stop" state.
<lordievader> kerloi: You could try to reinstall the printer.
<kerloi> lordievader: What do you mean 'reinstall' ? Remove and then add the printer ?
<lordievader> kerloi: Exactly, not the best solution I guess. But the only I can think of right now...
<kerloi> lordievader: It's working :) thx
<lordievader> kerloi: Ok great!
<mr-rich> Ok, here's my issue: I set up Kununtu 11.04 to have a static IP in /etc/network/interfaces. When I upgraded to 11.10, it somehow went back to using dhcp at the same time. So, my Kubuntu now has 2 IPs ... one static and one generated via dhcp. So I removed the static IP info from /etc/network/interfaces. Strange things is, I STILL have 2 ips I can access this machinte with.
<mr-rich> the static (which I removed) one AND the dhcp one. Very strange. How do fix?
<lordievader> mr-rich: Did you reboot or ran the command: sudo service networking restart?
<mega0wn3r> Did you restart the machine/reload the interfaces?
<mega0wn3r> lol
<mr-rich> mega0wn3r: lordievader: this is an ongioing problem. this has been happening for months.
<mega0wn3r> I have an issue too.
<mega0wn3r> How can I make it where I can click-through a transparent terminal?
<mr-rich> I've rebooted several times ...
<mega0wn3r> Did you edit the file as root and make sure it saved?
<lordievader> mr-rich: How is it set-up when you right-click on your network icon in the bottom right corner. And go to Network Management Settings?
<mr-rich> mega0wn3r: double click the title bar to "shade" the terminal, click on what you need to click on, double click to "unshade" ...
<lordievader> mr-rich: Then your network connection and edit.
<mega0wn3r> I want it to be there, though
<mega0wn3r> Not just minimized or shaded
<lordievader> mr-rich: How is the Basic Settings set-up?
<mr-rich> I'm there now ... "Automatic DHCP". Here's the rub: when I do an ifconfig, all I see is the DHCP IP, not the static, but I can still ping the old static IP an access my local LAMP stack from the old static IP ...
<mr-rich> AHA ...
<lordievader> mr-rich: Now click the drop-down menu Basic Settings and go to Additional
<Captain_Mart> I just installed Kubuntu 12.04 32 bit on my Toshiba Satellite L455 laptop, updates are taking forever to download (about 2 kb/s). I just did a modem speed test on speakeasy.net, and my download was 27.8 mb/s and upload was 7.14 mb/s. I thought it was a bad driver at first, until I did a speed test. Any ideas?
<lordievader> mr-rich: Is there anything there?
<mr-rich> It's under addidiotnal addresses ...
<mega0wn3r> Is there a limit on download speed somewhere?
<lordievader> mr-rich: Remove it from there, restart/reload network settings and try to ping it again.
<mr-rich> mega0wn3r: no way I can think of to "click through" a window. Transparancy is just an "eye candy" setting ... :(
<lordievader> Captain_Mart: You know that those speeds are usually not what you get from actual downloads? On speedtest.net I get around 30~40Mb/s down, actual dowload is around 5MB/s
<mega0wn3r> I want my terminal to look like this with the ability to click through it. http://static.inky.ws/image/2013/image.jpg
<mega0wn3r> Can someone help?
<mr-rich> lordievader: well, I actually want this machine to have the static IP ... I'm a step closer to figuring this out ... thanks ...
<Captain_Mart> lordievader: Yes, I know, but I should be doing a lot better than 2 kbps. It's like I have dialup, and my updates are never downloading
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: Why? You make your entire terminal useless?
<lordievader> mr-rich: Well if you know only have the dchp you can trow that out to replace it with a static.
<mega0wn3r> Not if I can select with ctrl+click+s
<Captain_Mart> lordievader: It took me 20 minutes to download the flash plugin just to do the speed test
<mega0wn3r> or something
<mr-rich> lordievader: dumb Q: what is the comand to restart network?
<lordievader> Captain_Mart: True, what happens when you download something from a web server?
<lordievader> mr-rich: sudo service networking restart (is what I use)
<mr-rich> lordievader: thanks ... I may drop off in a minute ... :)
<Captain_Mart> lordievader: I just downloaded a 3.5 mb file almost instantly
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: I guess it is possible, but I don't know how to, alt + tab is good enough for me... I also have 2 monitors...
<lordievader> Captain_Mart: Are you using some kind of mirror for apt-get/sources that is slow?
<Captain_Mart> lordievader: I haven't touched anything. It's a fresh install
<lordievader> Captain_Mart: Go to muon software center -> settings -> software sources and check what is says in Download From.
<lordievader> Captain_Mart: He should auto detect it, but that can fail.
<mega0wn3r> I don't like alt+tab
<Captain_Mart> lordievader: server for united states
<lordievader> Captain_Mart: You are in the us? Anyhow try selecting another server.
<mega0wn3r> I am in the us too. Server is kind of down right now.
<Captain_Mart> lordievader: Yes, I am in the US. Should I try "Main Server"?
<mega0wn3r> Main server won't work for me either.
<lordievader> Captain_Mart: Just try a few different servers.
<Captain_Mart> lordievader: OK
<Captain_Mart> mega0wn3r: You are having trouble with slow downloads also?
<mega0wn3r> no they just dont work
<mega0wn3r> missing files when i update or download
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: That could be a misconfigured source.
<mega0wn3r> No, it's right.
<mega0wn3r> I checked and also tried multiple ones.
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: Some source that has packages for oneiric or something and you are looking for precise.
<mega0wn3r> It's what came with my kubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Captain_Mart> lordievader: That did it!
<lordievader> Captain_Mart: Ok great!
<Captain_Mart> lordievader: I am now downloading updates fast. Thank you!!
<lordievader> mega0wn3r: Hmm, that is strange.
<lordievader> Captain_Mart: No problem, glad it is now up to speed.
<mega0wn3r> network has been down all day
<mega0wn3r> some sites dont work
<mega0wn3r> some things dont download
<mr-rich> lordievader: networking restarted. I can still ping the old static IP ... :(
<lordievader> mr-rich: Hmm... Perhaps a full restart? Else I wouldn't know how to fix it...
<mr-rich> Maybe ... I'll have to try it later ... Gotta get to workk ...
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<eagles0513875> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi eagles0513875 , is supposed to be automatically assigned to a /boot partition?
<BluesKaj> grub that is
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i have mounted my lvm partition and in /boot there is no grub.conf there O_O
<BluesKaj> did you assume grub would auto install there ?
<eagles0513875> no ikonia suggested i add the nomodeset there reboot and then add it to the grub file in /etc/default
<Belial`> is the appmenu titlebar menu button package available for kubuntu 12.04?
<Belial`> searching around and i see stuff for 11.10 but nothing for precise.
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: guess its time to file a nasty bug report or 2 here :(
<BluesKaj> ok eagles0513875 , but what made you think grub would install in the lvm in /boot
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: why wouldn't it
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> its the only partition i have on lvm which is my root partition besides swap
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, it's best not to make assumptions, does grub see lvm as root tho...this is as much for my learning experience as yours :)
<eagles0513875> i dunno but lvm or not i had this issue BluesKaj
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I did NOT say use /etc/grub
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I specfically sad NOT to do that
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i know and i didn't
<eagles0513875> i mounted my lvm partition
<eagles0513875> then i went into the directory where i mounted the partition and looked in /boot and there was nothing at all in that directory
<ikonia> nothing in /boot ?
<eagles0513875> only thing i can think of is that for some odd reason grub is getting installed to the MBR of the usb device
<eagles0513875> no nothing in boot
<ikonia> eagles0513875: even if it went to the mbr of a different disk there still should be files in /boot
<eagles0513875> I'm not seeing any sadly
<ikonia> then your install has not worked
<eagles0513875> ok will try again later right now i need to shower and head to church
<ikonia> if /boot is empty, then your install has failed
<ikonia> why are you installing with a usb disk in
<dusoft> hello
<dusoft> anyone can help with this strange and rare problem on kubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138641/message-call-to-lnusertemp-failed-temporary-directories-full-check-your-ins
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i find them quicker to create using unetbootin but i do have a cd burt will try again with that
<ikonia> eagles0513875: again you have done the opposite of what I told you
<ikonia> eagles0513875: for the test I specfcially told you to use the alternative CD
<ikonia> you ignored that and did a minimal install
<ikonia> I then specfically told you AGAIN to use the alternative CD
<ikonia> you have again ignored that and used a usb stick
<ikonia> what is the point of asking for help to continue to ignore the direction given
<dusoft> what could this mean? Message “Call to lnusertemp failed (temporary directories full?). Check your installation?” displayed in X before KDM
<eagles0513875> ikonia: downloading alternate iso now
<ikonia> why do you continue to ignore direction
<ikonia> you are really starting to annoy me with this continued asking for help and then ignoring the information despite being told a second time to follow it exactly after you ignored it the first time
<eagles0513875> :-/ well I'm not ignoring it now
<ikonia> I shouldn't be having to ask you 3 times to follow the instructions given to you, why am I working to make you follow the instructions, it's just not worth the effort
<ikonia> eagles0513875: you shouldn't have ignored it the first two times !
<eagles0513875> agreed
<ikonia> more so after I told you how tedious/insulting it was for you to do it after the first time
<ikonia> eagles0513875: it's probably best you find your own way, as it's clear spending time trying to help/guide you is wasted
<eagles0513875> :(
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, if you have other ideas about methods of doing things , say so then Ikonia can advise you .
<ikonia> no point continuing
<eagles0513875> i was trying to do what he said in regards to editing the grub file in /boot
<eagles0513875> thats what i was trying to do. my question is what is the difference between the alternate iso and the normal iso
<ikonia> after you installed the way I explitly told you NOT TO
<ikonia> come on you know the difference
<ikonia> we discussed some minor ones in #kubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> especially the lvm differences that you wanted
<ikonia> so why ignore that advice
<ikonia> and when you ignored it I said "do not ignore the direction do it this way" you ignore it again
<ikonia> what is the point in wasting the time and effort to listen to your issues, offer advise/solutions for you to ignore it over and over again
<ikonia> I thought you'd stop it after I told you it was really rude less than an hour again
<ikonia> ago
<ikonia> pretty annoyed that you've ignored it again
<eagles0513875> :(
<ikonia> it's probably best you find your own way, as there is zero point trying to help you when you ignore it
<eagles0513875> today isn't my day my mind is in the clouds so to speak
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with the clouds
<ikonia> it's you not listening or being too ignorant/know it all to actually do what you are told to do
<eagles0513875> if anything stubborn
<ikonia> no, it's not stubborn
<ikonia> it's ignorant/know it all better]
<ikonia> which again, leads back to the pointless task of trying to help you
<ikonia> everytime I get "you're too hard on him, give him a chance"
<ikonia> I try to help/give me time, to then have this same loop over and over
<ikonia> it's just insulting and rude as well as a wate of time
<robin0800> ikonia: why not just block him now
<ikonia> I'm done, I've said it's best he finds his own way, thats fine
<BluesKaj> ikonia, perhaps eagles0513875 become somewhat obessesed with solving the USB install problem and placed your instructions on the back burner
<ikonia> then mentioning "I'm not tyring to resolve the grub boot option issue at the moment, I'm trying to resolve some USB issue I've not mentioned earlier" would be a useful comment
<eagles0513875> i also forgot to mention i setup the lvm stuff using the net install cd
<eagles0513875> at this point i am trying to solve the grub issue
<ikonia> you where supposed to setup the lvm stuff you wanted, that was the point of using the altnerative installer CD
<eagles0513875> and it is setup
<ikonia> (or at least one of the main reasons I told you to use the alternative CD)
<illidan> hi, i am seriously worried here. Suddenly KDE said my homedrive is full.
<ikonia> is it?
<illidan> du -h says my entire root drive is almost full except 3gb, but how is this possible? i didnt copy anything
<ikonia> illidan: du should show you where the big files/directories are, look what's in them
<illidan> only thing is symlinks to much bigger drive in my folder
<illidan> the big directory is my home folder, but ńo file in there is big nor are there many midsize files
<ikonia> du will show you where the big files and directories are
<ikonia> look at those
<illidan> thats what i did
<ikonia> ok - and where/what are the big files and directories
<illidan> nowhere
<illidan> but the size of the folder is said 41 gb
<ikonia> illidan: please pastebin the output of "df -h"
<illidan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/997673/
<Daskreech> you could try ducks
<ikonia> illidan: I asked fo the output of "df -h" not du
<illidan> ducks?
<illidan> df sry
<illidan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/997676/
<ikonia> illidan: ok, so it's not /home that's full
<ikonia> it's / - which home sits off
<ikonia> illidan: run "du -h" on / and look again for the big data
<ikonia> du -hx sorry
<ikonia> don't want to see other file systems
<Daskreech> type sudo -i
<Daskreech> then type alias ducks="du -cks * | sort -rn | head -11"
<Daskreech> then you can type ducks in any dir and it will tell you the 10 largest sets of files underneath it
<Daskreech> so if you go to / or /home and type ducks it will tell you what's using the most space under it
<illidan> this http://paste.ubuntu.com/997689/  it is my home directiry
<illidan> could it be that a symlink to a 2,5 tb drive is counted?
<ikonia> no
<illidan> may vmware workstation have anything to do with it? i was about to create a vm but i did not yet run it and i put its folder on another drive
<ikonia> depends if you created an image file that's taking up space
<ikonia> again - du -xh will show you where the data is
<illidan> well there is none
<illidan> but the totals lie
<ikonia> there is
<ikonia> out of interest where is your symlink ?
<illidan> akonadi and cache are both under 300mb and they are the biggest folders
<ikonia> illidan: lots of little data still adds up
<ikonia> doesn't have to be 1 40GB directory
<ikonia> where is the symlink ?
<illidan> ~/data to /data/home/user/  and ~/storage to /storage         and there are not much files
<ikonia> illidan: please show me the output of ls -la ~/storage in a pastebin please.
<illidan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/997717/
<ikonia> so that's all clean
<ikonia> check the same with /data
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> ~/data
<FloodBotK1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<illidan> same
<illidan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/997720/
<ikonia> so then the data must be the adding up of all of the little bits and bobs in /home/$user
<illidan> but the target is not colored like at storage
<ikonia> probably that target doesn't exist
<ikonia> what colour was the storage link
<illidan> storage is white on blue background and data is bluishpurple on normal black
<ikonia> that's odd
<ikonia> illidan: I'd check both those links are there and accessable
<ikonia> red normally means they are broken
<illidan> mount says sdc3 is still mounted at /data
<ikonia> but I'd check they are there and accessable as there is clearly something "different" about them
<ikonia> illidan: try following the links, cd into them etc
<illidan> when browsing storage with dolphin through the link i noticed it says total size is 4 kib
<BluesKaj> is it odd not to have data or storage in / ?
<ikonia> total size of what ?
<illidan> of storages main folder
<ikonia> BluesKaj: you mean the mount point ?
<illidan> yes
<BluesKaj> ikonia, no i mean root
<ikonia> BluesKaj: sorry say again, I didn't follow properly
<illidan> but when looked at without using the link its the 600 gib like they are
<ikonia> illidan: you're probably seeing the size of the symlink file
<illidan> inkonia: But why could that be?
<ikonia> because the actual symlink is small as a file
<ikonia> it's the directory it links to that's big
<illidan> oh sry i was confused a bit
<illidan> i mean how could it be that somehow it may be counted i the roots hierarchy?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> illidan: easy way to check, unmount the targets
<illidan> still 41 gb
<ikonia> ok, so you've proved it's not the links
<ikonia> it's in your homedir
<illidan> there is no filer bigger than 500 mb, about 10 files in the range 100-300 mb and the smaller files are less than 100 and under 1 mb
<ikonia> that can't be right
<L3top> !info gdmap
<ubottu> gdmap (source: gdmap): Tool to visualize diskspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-2 (precise), package size 52 kB, installed size 324 kB
<illidan> wait
<illidan> after umounting the symlink to storage exists but the one to data is gone, still there is no data folder
<Daskreech> Check your hidden dirs
<Daskreech> oh
<Daskreech> check ~/.xsession-errors
<illidan> no .xsession-errors there
<illidan> i am looking wrong sry
<illidan> is ther
<illidan> XD
<illidan> now my system lags extremely... data symlink is there but sorted to somewhere else because the target folder does not exist. the storage symlink still works because the folder /storage exists as empty one after umounting. and xsession-errors is empty
<illidan> now kde begins failing hard as space on / is considered full
<illidan> when cat 'ing the xsession errors its full write fails and and getsystemclock fails
<illidan> may it be... no... / is an ssd, could this be the moment when their lifetime is exceeded?
<Daskreech> illidan: df -h says what now?
<illidan>  /dev/sdb2 56gb size 53 gb used avail 32mb mounted on / , nothing else big
<illidan> only standard mounts, no additional drives
<Daskreech> 32 mb?
<illidan> i dont know
<illidan> entire drive was used about 10-12 gib yesterday. today i did backup my phone contacts with wammu and after that i wanted to make a windows vm to install mass effect in it, but i was still in the creation dialog when kde said drive is full
<Aranel> After 12.04 upgrade now plasma-desktop doesn't start with "org.kde.kded not provided by any .service files" :/ Can you help me?
<illidan> is there any install log for apt ?
<Daskreech> illidan: type sudo -i
<illidan> already
<Daskreech> then alias ducks="du -cks * | sort -rn | head -11"
<Daskreech> cd / && ducks
<Daskreech> it will give what's taking up space
<Daskreech> go into the top first or second dir when it returns whichever you think more suspcious and type ducks again
<Daskreech>  It will bring you to what ever is taking up space
<Daskreech> I'd guess either /var/log or something hidden in your ~ dir
<illidan> i did that already on advise of ikonia
<illidan> it is my home folder showing the total of 41 gib whats totally not normally possible
<illidan> but all the filesizes in there summed dont give 41
<illidan> i mean without filtering the result with head
<illidan> when i reboot and its suddenly back to normal, i will bring doom over something
 * illidan rebbots
<Daskreech> Which means I presume that he didn't check his hidden dirs
<Daskreech> du -sh ~/.local would be interesting
<Daskreech> As a note rebooting when you have no HDD space is never a smart move under any OS
<illidan> Daskreech, ikonia, the 43 gib drive filling file was the .xsession-errors file, but I wasnt able to access it while logged in, in rescue mode it was visible. so I deleted it and everything seems back to normal. is there anything that breaks when / was full?
<Daskreech> illidan: Ah thought you said that didn't exist?
<Daskreech> illidan: Was full? no. Is full? yes
<illidan> Daskreech: it was there but not accesible while logged in x, but in rescue mode i could delete it
<illidan> Daskreech: how could it grow that big?
<Daskreech> illidan: errors?
<qbit> I had .xsession-errors fill like that from a bug in strigi indexing
<Daskreech> Yeah me too. Still have it archived. was 68 GB
<Daskreech> illidan: how was it not accessible ?
<qbit> I turned it off and left nepomuk running, supposedly it was fixed in later kde updates but I haven't turned it back on to see as I don't use it
<illidan> it was not shown with ls -la and not mentioned by du
<illidan> well i dont use strigi much (since install not one time), will turn it off
<qbit> you need nepomuk for kmail2 and kontact, etc, but I found I didn't really need strigi
<Daskreech> du would not mention it ls -la should. You may have missed it?
<illidan> which turns only strigi off? semantic desktop or file indexer
<qbit> never really knew how related the two are to the bug, but the .xseesion-errors filing up a drive was a well known symptom
<Daskreech> file indexer
<qbit> yes - you can turn off strigi without having to disable nepomuk
<Daskreech> Yeah it's either a very badly formatted set of files or a bug with Kmail trying to feed nepomuk data and the two getting into a very verbose discussion
<qbit> then watch the ,xsession-errors file for runaway growth - I believe turning off strigi should damp that down
<qbit> I had a drive fill up that way too   :-)
<illidan> i have an unused 30 gb partition left on my data drive, is it reasonable to moveandsymlink .xsession-errors over there?
<illidan> hm the file growth since deletetion was 0 to 43 kib on login and is 203 kib now
<qbit> mine is currently 382KB
<qbit> and these figures are reasonable as they contain all the other output from desktop/Qt widget spew
<qbit> it's when it runs away and starts taking gigs of space is when it is abnormal
<illidan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/997867/ this stuff is what made most of the lines in the file i deleted.
<qbit> that looks fairly normal, as in it resembles mine
<illidan> also teh internets say, ssds get slower when you fill/almost fill them. when i deleted the file in rescue mode i forgot to mount with discard flag, will sandforce or the kernel do garbage collection or do trim afterwards?
<qbit> how agressive garbage collection is will vary by firmware
<qbit> and background garbage collection is supposed to wait for idle
<yofel> there's an fstrim command which will try to trim all free blocks (use at your own risk), but I'm not sure if it's really worth the trouble
<qbit> I took the disacrd out of my fstab, and used to use the old hdparm's wiper.sh with GUI down and logged in as root to console
<qbit> these days I use fstrim as it's designed to be used on mounted file systems safely
<illidan> wiper.sh contains --security-erase commands?
<qbit> never used the security erase
<qbit> thought that would entail reinstalling OS and formatting and all that stuff
<illidan> its my stnadard mehtod of wiping is quick and works perfectly
<illidan> i mean when i really wipe everything from the drive
<illidan> or does wiper wipe only free space?
<Daskreech> no security erase is a multiple wipe. then a zero of the used blocks
<qbit> I do fstrim about once a month or after deleting large chunks of stuff, which I don't do very often
<TCH> hi
<TCH> can someone help me a bit with xrandr?
<lordievader> TCH: Sure what is wrong?
<TCH> i have an LG 900B Studioworks monitor
<TCH> i would like to run some old games wich uses 320x240 or 320x200
<TCH> i know my monitor is capable of these modes
<qbit> for me when drive throughput gets down to about 200MB/s from such deletions doing the fstrim gets it right back up to the 240MB/s I usually have and then the background G.C. keeps it sane
<TCH> but i cannot switch to these
<lordievader> TCH: And now you want to foce those resolutions?
<TCH> yes
<TCH> i read some tips on the net with adding modes
<TCH> and use some frequency calculators
<lordievader> TCH: Follow this guide: lordievader ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<lordievader> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<TCH> but none of them worked
<TCH> i am reading your post
<lordievader> TCH: The link I gave you does work, I use it myself to force a monitor to 1280X1024
<TCH> i'll try it, thanks
<illidan> qbit: did fstrim ever mess something up? can I run it while browsing or should i run it from tty without logins?
<qbit> illidan: so far as I've used it I've been lucky and it has never messed anything up - but I've always done it from console with no X or GUI running
<TCH> i've got that xrandr error again when i use addmode
<TCH> can i copy the message to here?
<illidan> qbit: how long does it take?
<lordievader> !paste | TCH
<ubottu> TCH: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TCH> 6 rows
<qbit> illidan: my desktop kubuntu is on a 30G partition and only uses about 7 or 8 gig of that - and it takes about 3-4 minutes
<TCH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/997887/
<TCH> here they are
<TCH> just a minute i post the whole session to another page
<TCH> extended version: http://paste.ubuntu.com/997889/
<TCH> any idea?
<lordievader> TCH: I'm afraid to say that I have no idea...
<lordievader> TCH: 640x480 doesn't cut it? How are you trying to play these games? Through wine?
<TCH> yes
<lordievader> TCH: Try giving wine a virtual resolution, or in other words run it in windowed mode.
<TCH> 640x480 would be ok, if i could force wine to double the pixels
<TCH> i would like to play in fullscreen
<lordievader> TCH: I'd say playing in windowed mode is better than not playing at all...
<TCH> i know, i play them that way now
<TCH> actually i can switch to fullscreen, but the picture is only quarter sized of the screen
<TCH> can you suggest a channel where xrandr is the main topic?
<TCH> maybe they can tell me what are these opcode errors means
<TCH> (google did not helped)
<lordievader> TCH: That is something unkown to me, perhaps some one else knows.
<TCH> ok, thanks for the help anyway
<lordievader> TCH: Sure no problem, and good luck!
<TCH> thanks
<illidan> qbit: thanks, bye
<qbit> best wishes
<illidan> Daskreech: thanks, bye
<TCH> i have found a workaround
<TCH> x is capable of rescaling the screen
<TCH> xrandr --output CRT1 --mode 640x480 --scale 0.5x0.5 --crtc 1
<TCH> this command gives a 640x480 screen but with double the size, so it is looks like a 320x240 screen
<lordievader> TCH: Lol, ok good to know!
<Daskreech> :-)
<TCH> okay thanks guys, i am leaving now
<TCH> bye
<Daskreech> Bye
<Dan39> how to set stuff to delete, not go to trash in dolphin? or maybe move the trash location from /tmp to /home/tmp or something
<Dan39> delete files and it fills up / partition fast :\
<qbit> in Dolphin ->settings ->General -> Context Menu -> click box 'Show 'Delete' command
<qbit> then when you right-click you can delete w/o having to go throw Trash
<Dan39> delete key still goes to trash tho?
<Dan39> cant change that?
<qbit> not sure , never do it that way
<Dan39> shift-delete is permanent, so i figured it configurable
<qbit> yeah - that would probably be under the key-bindings area
<qbit> but I tried it and you're right - just 'delete' key and it goes in Trash
<Dan39> hmm
<Dan39> no one else has problems with /home and / partitions, and / being so small?
<Daskreech> Dan39: Small?
<Dan39> 20 GB
<Daskreech> I've never used more than 7 GB for /
<Daskreech> Home is ofcourse a different beast and depends on each person
<Dan39> yea and... you try deleting something big and it going to trash? :\
<Daskreech> in any case you probably can set the delete key to be delete instead of trash
<Daskreech>  I normally just shift delete if I want something really gone
<phoenix_firebrd> does the home folder have a limit?
<Joit> just pysical
<phoenix_firebrd> Dan39: what do you mean by /home being small?
<Joit> but i would anyway make it manually and make home at a seperate partition
<Joit> or use another hdd. that way you can update the system and allways keep your home folder
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: i know, but Dan39 said /home and root being small , i am wondering about that
<Joit> yeah i read that :D. i think his hdd is at last 20gb
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: oh, in that case he should relocate his home folder somewhere like you told
<Joit> when you have some videos or dvds then it can be fast small
<Joit> phoenix_firebrd: seems hes back in his game
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: ya, thats why i always make root partition with plenty space. but still as you said the videos could easily consume it
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: game?
<Joit> phoenix_firebrd:  he mentioned something like that.
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: oh
<Daskreech> I've updated my / to about 15 GB now
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: thats good, 7 gb is too low
<Joit> phoenix_firebrd: what is your average space what your / folder needs actually, just wonder, and i did not install a lot stuff right now
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: let me check
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: root without home folder is 3.5
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: i usually use 100 gb for root
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: now i am using 30 gb, since i use another linux install
<Joit> thats a bit, i think 20 gb can be quickly to small
<Joit> i got a neat miniprogramm for monitoring the space on the hdd, but i accidently did close it
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: Not for me,i store media files separately in another partition
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: the plasma widget?
<Joit> not sure what it was. i have to look for it again. i did close it.  Well, gladly i dont have a lot media files. but sounds like a good idea too, to have a sperate space for that
<BluesKaj> getting by here wit 10G for /
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: nice, Daskreech was with 7 gb
<phoenix_firebrd> i use a lot of applications, so i need to have a lot of space for root
<phoenix_firebrd> I am using a 64 bit kubuntu 12.04, i have installed 32 bit app using the dpkg arch  check override. Now whenever i what to install any package, muon or apt wants to remove the 32 bit app. i tried the option "lock" in muon,  it didn't help
<Daskreech> I've never used more than 7Gb but when I did reach there I decided to move up from 10 GB to 15
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: TO be clear my / is/was 10 GB but in actual use I've not actually consumed more than 7
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: oh. are you using netbook?
<Joit> i have home with 10,7gb. and my root is 21 gb. wonder what did happen there lol
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: No desktop
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: have you used the autoremove of apt?
<Daskreech> Joit: You happen to be you :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: nice
<Joit> phoenix_firebrd: i dont thin kso
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: remove old and unwanted packages
<Joit> phoenix_firebrd: i will try that
<Joit> it free's 18 mb, not that much
<Daskreech> Joit: also tru du -sh /var/cache/apt
<Joit> there are also only 1,6gb there
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: use filelight application to see what hogs your root
<Joit> phoenix_firebrd:  lol, now filelights shows me 8 gb at root and 12 gb at home
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: :)
<Joit> i need to go off, lol, good night phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> Joit: gn
<Dan39> lol guys, i was saying i have seperate partitions for / and /home. with / being the small one
<Dan39> /home is over 1 TB
<Dan39> / is only 20 GB
<Daskreech> Ah. That's not terribly small but doesn't make a difference if the file you are deleting is on the /home since the .Trash is in your home directory
<Dan39> odd
<Dan39> stuff was being put in /tmp/kde-username/dolphin-something
<Daskreech> Dan39: It moves there temporarily while you move it
<Dan39> o_O
<Dan39> there was stuff left in there
<Dan39> and what if i move a big file?
<Dan39> hmm
<Dan39> i should be able to change the "temp" directory somewheres
<Dan39> that may do
<Daskreech> well depending on what you are doing people either make a tmpfs or have a dedicated /tmp
<Daskreech> assuming that you move around a lot of data /tmp can be very important
<Dan39> i didnt say remove it lol
<Dan39> i just said make it so /home/tmp is used instead of /tmp
<Dan39> hmm
<Daskreech> Mebbe :-)
<Daskreech> $KDE_TEMP_DIR or some such
<neo69> hi
<neo69> how can I remove a app from kubuntu startup?
<neo69> the one I want to remove is apache
<Daskreech> neo69: remove it from your services
<neo69> Daskreech: where?
<Daskreech> neo69: I'm checking. It's an upstart thing
<neo69> Darkwing: ok, thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> I am using a 64 bit kubuntu 12.04, i have installed 32 bit app using the dpkg arch  check override. Now whenever i what to install any package, muon or apt wants to remove the 32 bit app. i tried the option "lock" in muon,  it didn't help
<Daskreech> try hold in aptitude ?
<neo69> Daskreech: I found it out
<neo69> or use update-rc.d or do it manually on /etc/rc*.d folders
<neo69> Daskreech: ^^
<neo69> Daskreech: on /etc/rc*.d there is a text file explaining how
<phoenix_firebrd> neo69: did you try disabling it through settings-> startup and shutdown-> service manager?
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: are you talking about the aptitude to me?
<neo69> phoenix_firebrd: apache isn't there
<illidan> qbit, Daskreech: fstrim worked very well. as of now, the x session errors log is stable at about 160 kibs. I have a suspicion what made strigi go crazy, i imported my phone contacts to akonadi. It was a huge amount and a few contained umlauts or descriptive signs, may that have caused a glitch?
<neo69> I'm back
<phoenix_firebrd> neo69: can you check this folder "/etc/init.d/"
<Daskreech> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
#kubuntu 2013-05-13
<rd1381> hi
<rd1381> can somebody tell me how can i reset my bluetooth setting to factory?
<rd1381> i can no longer attach my bluetooth device ,it just timesout
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<dnivra> hello everyone. I have enabled desktop cube animation and when I switch from one virtual desktop animation to another, the desktop is distorted before becoming proper. Could someone tell me how do I have a regular desktop cube with no distortion of the virtual desktops?
<jony_easyrider> Krusader tells me when entering in an archive that "krarc is disabled". Please help!
<valorie> jony_easyrider: see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krusader/+bug/1065110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1065110 in krusader (Ubuntu) "krusader fails to enter .zip archive with "Error: krarc is disabled"" [High,Fix committed]
<jony_easyrider> valorie, ty for the link but I posted too there without any success :((
<valorie> however, there are some people who had success
<valorie> with the deb, or building from source
<valorie> jony_easyrider: even more information here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294542
<ubottu> KDE bug 294542 in general "Krusader archive handling broken." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<valorie> it wades a lot further into the weeds though
<valorie> if you are interested in learning to package, I'm sure the kindly team in #kubuntu-devel will help you package it
<jony_easyrider> valorie, jony@jony-ubuntu:~/Downloads$ cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/home/user/app/krusader-2.4.0-b3-2 -DQT_INCLUDES=/usr/share/qt4/include
<jony_easyrider> CMake Error: The source directory "/home/jony/Downloads" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<valorie> jony_easyrider: did you get a tarball, or what?
<valorie> your error message above doesn't contain enough context
<valorie> if you want to paste over one line, please use a !pastebin
<valorie> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<valorie> it's not wise to build anything in your download folder
<jony_easyrider> valorie, what is tarball?
<valorie> can you tell me, step by step, what you tried?
<valorie> for starters, the cmake line above hasn't been changed to reflect your environment
<valorie> user=jony
<valorie> are you trying to follow comment 10 in the launchpad bug?
<valorie> jony_easyrider: ?
<jony_easyrider> valorie, jony_easyrider: did you get a tarball, or what?
<valorie> cancel that question, please
<valorie> tell me what you did, and what you are trying to do
<valorie> are you trying to follow the instructions in comment 10 in the launchpad bug?
<CruX|> how can i disable resizing of maximized windows ?
<CruX|> i'm using kubuntu and after some updates maximized windows can be resized
<CruX|> ok fixed
<CruX|> automatic tiling was enabled
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> on one machine, if i login over ssh, i still get the message that a release upgrade is availabile (13.04) but relesae is already upgrade ;).. where is this message saved?
<Guest47900> hello
<Guest47900> i need some help with my wifi drivers
<Guest47900> can someone help?
<yossarianuk> hi - can anyone here offer advice on PPA building/ gpg keys?
<yossarianuk> I have a ppa - https://launchpad.net/~morgancoxuk - I am on a new system though and don;t have my GPG key
<yossarianuk> can I just download it from the ppa / ubuntu keyserver ?
<yossarianuk> or do I have to create a new key ?
<tsimpson> yossarianuk: you can get the public key half from a keyserver, but you need your private key available to actually sign anything
<tsimpson> you should be able to get help with that in #launchpad though
<yossarianuk> tsimpson: thanks - I need to make a new key by the looks of things...
<yossarianuk> no issue.
<yossarianuk> pa - i'm making a ppa that only updates to the latest nvidia driver
<yossarianuk> no other updates - i.e no xrg/kernel, etc (like xorg edgers)
<ovidiu-florin> Hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> how is everybody?
<yossarianuk> good
<yossarianuk> although slightly annoyed that Ubuntu doesn't have the latest nvidia driver so I have the hassle of building a package...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<oye> I have Wubi downloading Kubuntu, and it happens that my uTorrent application is running too. It is okay to exit uTorrent?
<smartboyhw> oye: Sure. But seriously, we don't recommend Wubi…
<smartboyhw> I don't
<smartboyhw> at least
<asman> سلام
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<MySystem> ok i tried to change my question why can i connect to my smb share via gvfs but not via cifs, the share is guest allowed and via gvfs it works with username nobody but via cifs i get "Permission Denied"
<MySystem> the problem apeart with the kubuntu 13.04 update
<MySystem> i get it there was a short comment at the end of http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs thx anyway
<BluesKaj> MySystem, what's your samba issue
<BluesKaj> ?
<MySystem> hi blueskaj i couldn't connect via cifs without the option "sec=ntlmv2"
<MySystem> with the option it works fine
<MySystem> the share was an smb debian server with guest allowed and guest username nobody
<MySystem> was=is
<BluesKaj> ok , I used smb, ssh and nfs  ..always had stability probs with samba gui
<MySystem> as gui i used smb4k it workt fine till update but because of only 2 shares on a fix server which is 24/7 on i dont need it anymore now i made it via fstab cifs
<ovidiu-florin> hello lordievader how are you?
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin, I'm doing good. How are you?
<ovidiu-florin> could have been better
<BluesKaj> ooking at setting up a linux/kde friendly commercial vpn client / server setup ...any recommendations ?
<BluesKaj> looking at
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: what server are you using? openVPN?
<BluesKaj> yes the openvpn client connecting to a commercial vpn service/server
<BluesKaj> I haven't chosen the service yet , stuill researching linux friendly servers
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, ^
<ovidiu-florin> what do you mean by linux friendly in this context?
<oye> I wonder the same.
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, linux freindly commercial vpn services , some don't support linux OSs
<BluesKaj> like this one https://vpnme.com/
<BluesKaj> I don't have a remote server somewhere that I've uploaded my data to if that's what you're thinking. I'd like to use a vpn service for media that's blocked or not available here
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: why not make it a double sided project, client and server, so that any kubuntu or linux/kde user can easyly set up his/her own vpn ?
<BluesKaj> well openvpn installs both client and server afiak
<BluesKaj> afaik
<ovidiu-florin> I used openvpn once...
<ovidiu-florin> openvpn provides client and server.
<BluesKaj> guess I'm confused ..I'm getting the distinct impression that I need a server installed as well, why is that ? It's amystery to me.
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin,^
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: open vpn is a bit weird in that sense.
<BluesKaj> I don't plan on granting internet access to my pc from outside
<ovidiu-florin> it actualy provides a single application, and on each machine you set it to act as a client or a server. IIRC
<BluesKaj> yes , that's what i thought , ovidiu-florin
<BluesKaj> like ssh
<ovidiu-florin> what I don't like about openvpn is that I can't use it on android, unless I root it
<BluesKaj> ok
 * ovidiu-florin is eating peanuts :D
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, I plan to use vpn for media that's not available here , for this HTPC
<BluesKaj> ok , BBL
<ovidiu-florin> HTPC?
<BluesKaj> Home Theater PC
<nick_omega> having all sorts of issues with kubuntu 12 so i thought i'd apt-get update and upgrade since muon software updater is hanging.  with apt-get upgrade i see "error writing to output file - write (30: read only file system) (ip: ...
<nick_omega> and then nothing is upgraded
<nick_omega> wondering how to attack this issue.
<ovidiu-florin> are you in safe mode?
<nick_omega> ovidiu-florin, no
<ovidiu-florin> is your filesystem mounted in readonly mode?
<nick_omega> ovidiu-florin, i dont see how that change would have been made
<nick_omega> ovidiu-florin, drive mounted at / (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<nick_omega> also in dolphin, "an error occured while accessing 'dirve', the system responded: the requested operation has failed: error creating mount point: input/output error"
<BluesKaj> nick_omega, does,  mount , in the konsole list your partitions ?
<nick_omega> smart info indicates problem drive
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Guest15216> Hi there
<Guest15216> I just installt some Updates on my Kubuntu 13.04 64Bit and now it dosen't boot anymore need help pls :'(
<Guest19724> I wasn't getting much help with my installation of ubuntu precision. By chance would anyone be willing to try to help me here?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Guest15216> Is there a recovery tool or something to repair the Kernrel
<Dementius> I realy need help with that boot problem, Im in a live system now can I repair Kubuntu from here?
<Guest19724> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 18600 package 'xmind'   How to fix this error?
<kubuntu_> ff
<kubuntu_> dir
<progician> hey guys
<progician> I'm in a major panic mode here... I've updated my kubuntu 12.04 to 13.04 just a week or so ago, which resulted in all kinds of issues since
<progician> it started with a kernel issue, so instead of the default .19, I had to boot with .27, but that was good for a while
<progician> but there were all kind of instabilties
<progician> dolphin took about a minute to launch, or ktorrent became unresponsive after every operation for minutes on end
<progician> also, I had to get rid of my old .kde directory, just to be able to login to the GUI
<progician> so I've decided that this was a terrible idea, since the 12.04 was working just fine for me... except perhaps the major pita, the HDMI/VGA configuration everytime I turn on the TV
<progician> so unetbootin'ed my 4gig pen drive with 12.04.2 LTS 64bit, and... well, the installer drops me in right in to some busybox shell, and that's about it
<progician> that's how far I can get with it
<progician> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> progician, did you try to install 13.04 as clean install from the USB drive ?
<progician> no, as an update...
<progician> as it was offered by a notification...
<BluesKaj> 12,04 to 13.04 can't be upgraded directly , one has to to upgrade to 12.10 first , then to 13.04 ...13.04 is not LTS
<progician> well, I can't really reproduce the situation anymore, but from what I remember, I had a 12.04 at the time. Either way, once updated, things turn to pear shaped...
<progician> perhaps I was on 12.10 then...
<BluesKaj> so your update manager must have tried to upgrade to 12.10
<progician> BluesKaj: I'm not sure, because I immediately saw 13.04 for the update....
<progician> perhaps I'm mistaken and I had 12.10... I've read great many stuff on 12.04 recently, so perhaps my memory cheats me
<BluesKaj> progician, that's very odd, unless you had already upgraded peviously to 12.10
<BluesKaj> ok , does your usb drive allow you to "try ubuntu" first ,m before installing ?
<progician> either way, 13.04 was a disaster for me, because before I had a quite stable OS, now it's not even booting
<progician> no, it gives me first the unetbootin menu, which has "Default" and "Back", and both options drops me in to an (initramfs) prompt
<progician> BluesKaj: I mean, in a BusyBox shell
<BluesKaj> describe your boot  up , then what happens if try to boot directly into the OS without the USB
<progician> I get the grub menu, and if I select the .27 kernel, it gets to kubuntu .... part, but without kubuntu label, and nothing moves
<BluesKaj> do you mean the desktop ?
<progician> no desktop... that's still in console mode
<BluesKaj> have you tried updating and upgrading from the tty?
<BluesKaj> console mode as you call it
<progician> I can't switch to tty's at that point
<progician> I mean, I can't get any interactivity past grub
<BluesKaj> what about the recovery kernel ?
<progician> hmm, I will give it a try again, and will come back to say, what happened
<progician> BluesKaj: re
<BluesKaj> progician, bummer
<progician> so I tried all 4 options of the advanced boot menu, and in the recovery mode, the thing stucks at running some init_bottom script in the GUI terminal, and on the tty1 (ctrl-alt-f1) it initializes the mouse, and the firewire core, whatever that means
<progician> no error is indicated
<progician> at least, nothing on the screen
<progician> since the whole thing is unresponsive beyond this, I can't tell what's going on in the logs
<BluesKaj> progician, did you try and apt-get update and upgrade?
<progician> BluesKaj: I don't have a shell to do that man
<BluesKaj> at the tty
<progician> it doesn't get to the shell before it hangs...
<progician> it takes no input, no login, no nothing
<progician> I just see the latest line of the log, which is what I just described, and beyond that nothing happens, not what I can tell...
<progician> what I can do is leave it for a longer period of time, maybe it just get too busy doing something, but yesterday I left it for a half an hour, and it didn't move either
<progician> and the most annoying is, that I can't even reinstall it, because for some god damn reason, the usb installer doesn't want to work either :(
<BluesKaj> never liked those unebootin methods , seen too many fail for unknown reasons ..any chance you burn an iso image on a cd/dvd ?
<BluesKaj> can burn'
<progician> BluesKaj: I have no writeable cd/dvd at hand
<progician> actually, my dvd drive isn't connected for a while now...
<progician> but I installed everything from usb in the last 4/5 years without any issue
<BluesKaj> whynot just burn the iso to the usb without using unebootin ?
<progician> how?
<progician> i'm on windows7
<BluesKaj> progician, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<BluesKaj> anyway , gotta go
<dhia> hi
<dhia> hi
<progician> this only works with dvd's, not with usb...
<tumor> ;p
<bransonedge> hello
<bransonedge> I was hoping to get some help with Kubuntu Libre Office
<Artakha> i don't really use that but i can say you should just post what you need help with
<Artakha> someone ought get back to you, or try #libreoffice
<nick_omega> kubuntu 13.04 is taking a long time to install, and hangs once at 'starting lightdm display manager' (but can escape out of the installation ... second try the 'kubuntu' logo ceases to flash after some time although the mouse still moves around.  i dont recall any sort of issue like this with 12.  suggestions?
<SonikkuAmerica> nick_omega: Keep trying...? It's a new installer and all, so be patient.
<nick_omega> ok there it goes
<SonikkuAmerica> Ahhh... the power of patience.
<SonikkuAmerica> Although you won't see the Kubuntu splash screen when it starts up...
<nick_omega> a new installer, i see
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep. Completely new...
<Artakha> why was it made anew anyway? the old one was fine imo
<Artakha> i didn't install 13.04, upgraded to it
#kubuntu 2013-05-14
<ashes> hello
<ashes> i replaced windows with kubuntu on my sister's laptop, and she is basically happy with it
<ashes> she is asking questions about setup that she would ask even if she was running windows
<ashes> like making desktop shortcuts to firefox for facebook
<ashes> she is a perfect candidate for apple. she just wants it to work
<ashes> kubuntu is working for her
<ashes> with my help
<ashes> i run fvwm2 on openbsd, on my laptop, so i have to think of things differently with kubuntu
<ashes> i can't expect my sister to run what i run, because upgrading packages for my laptop is not common sense stuff
<ashes> her previous installation of windows7 was unusable, perhaps infected by malware
<ashes> it got to the point that she said her laptop "didn't work"
<ashes> and that was what i needed to install linux. she was at the point of being willing to learn a new desktop environment to save her hardware
<ashes> now her laptop works well
<ashes> but i am needed to install stuff
<ashes> she tried installing .exe files yesterday, and i explained that the kubuntu app store was the only place she should install from
<soee> any idea how can i make Thunderbird to send notification to my message indicator when T is not opened ?
<oye> Hi. Yesterday I got Kubuntu installed in my laptop, thanks to Wubi. Everything went fine, the system is running smooth and sweet and nice. Now, my problem is that I can't boot back into Windows. I mean, everything goes fine, Grub loads, I select to boot Windows, and afterwards, nothing happens. It just gets stuck into a black screen. Any clues?
<switch> so using kubuntu 13.04 on my gf netbook is ok, but using on my amd quad core machine is less than deserable
<switch> how do update to a newer kernel than what is offered with distro
<ozcanesen> hey guys is there any built-in command line utility to play sound in kubuntu like /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play?
<spartanfx803> good morning
<spartanfx803> How can i open a window showing all channels in a server using quassel?
<oye> spartanfx803: /list doesn't work?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<nick_omega> before i give up on the 13.04 installer that crashed twice just after starting to copy files over and install kubuntu 12 again, can anyone tell me if there's some sort of failsafe installer i could get into and try, and if it's worth a shot in your opinion
<nick_omega> in my particular situation
<BluesKaj> what OS are you on atm . nick_omega ?
<nick_omega> BluesKaj, what?
<nick_omega> BluesKaj, its not an installation from another os
<nick_omega> BluesKaj, its a boot from the disk
<nick_omega> BluesKaj, you are thinking i am installing it from windows or something i think but that is not the case
<BluesKaj> nick_omega, there's a net install one can do to upgrade from an existing version , as an alternative , a method I had to use to install 13.04 beta
<nick_omega> BluesKaj, yes thats my plan b
<BluesKaj> I had to install 12.10 then do a net upgrade to 13.04
<nick_omega> i hope i can net upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04
<BluesKaj> nick_omega, no you have to go 12.04>12.10>13.04
<BluesKaj> nick_omega, burn a 12,10 iso ,install it , then upgrade to 13.04 from there
<nick_omega> BluesKaj, how much better is that then the two net installs - kinda limited on time atm
<nick_omega> upgrades*
<BluesKaj> 2 net upgrades will take a lot longer in most cases unless you have a really fast internet connection
<nick_omega> BluesKaj, ok good to know
<BluesKaj> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<JohnQ> hi there
<BluesKaj> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Saluton
<JohnQ> !
<JohnQ> ?
<BluesKaj> !gr | JohnQ
<ubottu> JohnQ: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<JohnQ> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<BluesKaj> JohnQ, it's all greek to me :)
<SonikkuAmerica> You didn't... lol
<JohnQ> ine kaneis edo ?
<JohnQ> mia pliroforia ithela
<BluesKaj> JohnQ, this chat is English only , /join #kubuntu-gr
<JohnQ> somebody there can help me ?
<smartboyhw_> JohnQ: If you speak English in here tes
<smartboyhw_> *yes
<JohnQ> who know there site free tools for kubuntu for download ???
<Artakha> JohnQ, you should check the repos with muon
<Artakha> there's also http://kde-apps.org/
<wissam> Hello smart people controlled by evil stupid other people that own modern media and a lot of money
<wissam> i have 4 mounted ntfs partions ,df command shows them but they are not listed in /etc/fstab
<wissam> nothing goes wrong but i am just wondering
<wissam> i am using kununtu 13.04
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<SonikkuAmerica> नमस्कार!
<SonikkuAmerica> (Hello!)
<lordievader> Hey SonikkuAmerica, how are you?
<SonikkuAmerica> Just fine; you?
<lordievader> Doing good too :)
<nick_omega1> running tasksel in kubuntu 12.04 to install lamp.  says "the k desktop manager (kdm) daemon is typically stopped on page update and removal, but it appears to be managing at least one running X session ... Stop the kdm daemon? <yes> <no>"  i said yes last time but had big problems and ended up reinstalling, however, it was installing things at that time, but is not now.  what do you expect will happen with <no>
<nick_omega1> ended up reinstalling kubuntu*
<oye> Nothing.
<nick_omega1> that wasn't good either.  enough with tasksel
<guile_> hello all
<guile_> loonking for some good skills in linux
<guile_> feeling that here there isnt some
<guile_> but up to you
<tintamar> <fooscript> My system is up to date, but it's still Precise. How can I turn it into Quantal ? change your /etc/apt/source.list with quantal, this will do the trick
<Tm_T> tintamar: you're looking for what in here?
<tintamar> type vi /etc/apt/source.list, then type "escape" ':' "%s" and so on, or do it the hard way and substitute alllllll with your fingers
<BluesKaj> tintamar, you can do , sudo do-release-upgrade , to upgrade via the 'net , but make sure update and upgrade you present system first and disable any ppas for safety's sake
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: he's not asking nor he isn't really answering either
<BluesKaj> yeah , I realized that too late ...he's giving advice :)
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, ^
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: bad one /:
<BluesKaj> maybe he's in the wrong troll chat :)
<BluesKaj> ok ...BBL
<tintamar> hallo
<tintamar> ,
<lordievader> Hey tintamar, how are you
<lordievader> ?
<tintamar> hello
<tintamar> i'm glad
<tintamar> and how are they .
<lordievader> I'm doing good.
<lordievader> Finally figuring this Apache cache control out :)
<BluesKaj> hmm, translator in use there methinks
<kinglaaa> Hi. Anyone else in here encountering problems with tearing on Kubuntu 13.04 using Intel/Nvidia hybrid graphics?
<BluesKaj> !crosspost | kinglaaa
<ubottu> kinglaaa: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<kinglaaa> ok sorry
<alesan> hi
<alesan> is there any info on how to install *Adobe* Acrobat reader?
<SonikkuAmerica> alesan: I think it's in Winetricks
<SonikkuAmerica> !crosspost | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<alesan> are you kidding me?
<alesan> adobe reader is in the partner repository
<alesan> why do you give wrong advice?
<SonikkuAmerica> I didn't. Besides, if it's in partners and you have it enabled, why isn't it in USC?
<alesan> USC?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ubuntu Software Center
<alesan> I use muon, I do not know USC
<SonikkuAmerica> Muon Software Center should have the same stuff
<BluesKaj> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<thelonelyghost> I have a problem with the KDE clock widget not honoring my timezone. Google hasn't helped except for legacy issues that are no longer relevant.
<thelonelyghost> Sidenote: 13.04 Kubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> thelonelyghost: You have to drop your /etc/localtime (with sudo of course) and symlink it to your time zine
<SonikkuAmerica> s/zine/zone
<thelonelyghost> SonikkuAmerica: drop my /etc/localtime? do you mean remove it?
<SonikkuAmerica> thelonelyghost: Yes
<thelonelyghost> SonikkuAmerica: still showing up as UTC despite symlinking
<Avihay> d'you log out/in?
 * thelonelyghost headdesk
<thelonelyghost> Lemme try that.
<Avihay> sec
<Avihay> ...
<Avihay> tintamar:  I wanted to suggest you just do it via the gui
<SonikkuAmerica> thelonelyghost: Did it works?
<SonikkuAmerica> *work
<thelonelyghost> SonikkuAmerica: nope. still the same issue
<Avihay> thelonelyghost: ^^^
<Avihay> thelonelyghost: I wanted to suggest you just do it via the gui
<Avihay> right click clock, select "Adjust date and time"
<Avihay> go to the time-zone tab
<Avihay> $$$
<Avihay> sorry tint-amar
<thelonelyghost> yep, done and set both UTC and New York just to be sure. Scrolled down and New York is set the same time as UTC?
<thelonelyghost> current time zone in the time zone tab you referenced is "America/New_York"
<Avihay> no
<thelonelyghost> Er, "America/New York (EDT)"
<Avihay> uhh, it depends on what you picked during setup, I live in a different country
<thelonelyghost> I also ran 'dpkg-reconfigure tzdata' and set it to my timezone. no dice.
<thelonelyghost> huh.
<thelonelyghost> it just switched over.
<thelonelyghost> just ran dpkg-reconfigure tzdata again and it reset itself. not sure why.
<thelonelyghost> I'm not complaining!
<thelonelyghost> Thanks Avihay and SonikkuAmerica!
<SonikkuAmerica> You're welcome!
<rosco_y> how do I add the multiverse software source?
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y: It's in [ software-properties-kde ]
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y: Excuse me; not there, in [ muon ]
<rosco_y> SonikkuAmerica: ty.  Is that a command-line program?
<rosco_y> ok, I have the dialog open from Muon->Settings->configure sources.  I'm just not seeing the "multiverse" option
<SonikkuAmerica> There should be 4 types: Main, Restricted, Universe, and Multiverse.
<rosco_y> Your right (of course), I wasn't reading the whole thing--xcuse me
<rosco_y> my browsers are suddenly complaining that I need to upgrade my flash player
<rosco_y> apt-get tells me I'm using the latest.
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get -y install flashplugin-installer ]?
<SonikkuAmerica> Are you using Rekonq?
<rosco_y> Firefox and chromium
<rosco_y> I don't really care for Rekonq....
<rosco_y> maybe I'm missing something there
<SonikkuAmerica> Reinstall it then, and reboot (or log out/in) when you're done.
<rosco_y> flash player?
<rosco_y> download the executeable installer, boot to command-line, install?
<rosco_y> I've done that in the past...oh, I think that route also requires kernal sources and a recompile.
<rosco_y> maybe I'm thinking of suse
<rosco_y> oh, use an option in apt-get to force a reinstall?
<rosco_y> I tried apt-get and it didn't do anything because "I have the latest"
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer ]
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y: ^
<rosco_y> I'll try the force option, I believe I noticed that at one time or another--thanks SonikkuAmerica!
<SonikkuAmerica> yw
<rosco_y> removing and reinstalling
<rosco_y> shoot, this is another one of *those* days
<rosco_y> can't even uninstall and reinstall
<rosco_y> ok, seems I've got it worked out in Synaptic....reboot :)
<rosco_y> ty again :)
<jman074> okay so im suppose to download cackey from http://www.forge.mil/Community.html but i cant figure this out
<jman074> when i go to the site theres no download info
<jman074> http://militarycac.com/PDFs/CACKeyUbuntu12.04.pdf this is what im trying to do
#kubuntu 2013-05-15
<harolddong> is there any fix yet for Ktorrent not being able to successfully download blocklists in 13.01?
<softmetal> harolddong: perhaps ask in #kde?
<hbgoer> question. every time I open a new terminal, it reads   "bash: export: `DISPLY:0': not a valid identifier". Anyone have any ideas why this is happening? any help is appreciated
<Jeruvy> hbgoer off the top of my head that looks like a typo
<Jeruvy> hbgoer which 'terminal' are you opening?
<Craigwd_2000> I'm trying to print CD/DVD Avery labels from my HP Pavilion dv6z-1100 which ran AMD64 Kubuntu 12.10 back when it was still current; I made sure to keep current with updates...  I have a HP PSC 1350 that I was trying to print a label on via the HPLIP PSC 1350 driver; the issue is that whenever I attempt to print my label it's always way-off center.  I use the Avery CD/DVD label template from back when OpenOffice.org was still i
<Craigwd_2000> Before anyone asks I have plenty of ink left in both the Black & Tri-Color cartridge too...
<pepee> hi. what's adept manager? I'm trying to upgrade my system from quantal, and it fails because it isn't in my ssytem
<oye_> Why amaroK keeps telling me I need an mp3 decoder, when I actually have it?
<valorie> oye_: how old of an Amarok are you using?
<oye_> Shipping by default with 13.04
<valorie> probably you should just install the package 'kubuntu-restricted-extras'
<valorie> ok
<oye_> valorie: Thank you.
<valorie> does that fix the problem for you, oye_?
<oye> valorie: Give me a minute :-)
<oye> Synaptic is doing it's magic.
<valorie> ah, I used to use synaptic
<valorie> <3 muon and the cli now
<oye> I am used to Synaptic since my Debian times. Some habits are hard to change.
<valorie> eh, I love learning how to do things in more than one way
<oye> I've tried Muon. It enforced my desire to get back to Synaptic. Maybe I am an old-fashioned :-)
<valorie> well, you moved from Debian to Kubuntu
<valorie> so maybe not!
<valorie> everyone should use the tools they like, IMO
<oye> Indeed.
<oye> YAY, it works!
<oye> valorie: Thank you very much for the tip!
<valorie> cool
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> btw if you have any more amarok probs, there is #amarok
<valleycat> valorie:  :O my name is valerie (random not at all related to topic...sorry)
<valorie> nice
<oye> valorie: I know. But I felt it wasn't a strictly amarok related issue.
<valorie> and indeed it probably was not
<fractaline> hi
<fractaline> anybody home?
<valorie> !ask | fractaline
<ubottu> fractaline: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fractaline> valorie,  sorry it's my first time using kde i'm not even sure what to ask
<rd1381> hi
<rd1381> why when i click on a bash script it downt run but it runs from terminal
<rd1381> nobody?
<oye> Because it is a shell script?
<rd1381> no i meant ir is a executable file that runs in terminal and load the gui app but not when i double click it
<goodtime> *
<BluesKaj> howdy all
 * robotdevil wonders if these new sets of updates would have straightened out 13.04 for me
<velit> i set my default browser to opera from the default applications menu, now when i open links from various applications it correctly opens the link in the browser, but it keeps the icon of opera near the mouse for some time
<velit> as if it's trying to open the application for the first time, the same thing happens in the task manager toolbar
<velit> the default launch line in the default applications menu for opera is "/usr/bin/opera %U", i don't know if that's correct or not
<Walex> velit: looks good...
<tayls> Hi all. I'm trying to find the 7Zip app within the software centre and cant seem to find it. Anyone able to help? Someone mentioned to me about changing the multiverse? Not sure what this means.
<hateball> tayls ☞ in settings for muon, you can edit software sources
<hateball> tayls ☞ tick the box for multiverse and save
<tayls> hateball: Many thanks. Ticked that and it still seems unable to find it. I assume 7Zip is on there? As it's on Ubuntu and XUbuntu.
<hateball> tayls ☞ there is a package called p7zip, but it's nothing I've used
<hateball> quite content with gzip :)
<tayls> hateball: Hmm can't find p7zip nor gzip. Am I doing something wrong with my software centre lol?
<tayls> Would you mind reminding me how to search for software via the terminal please? Just incase it's my software centre playing up..
<tayls> .*
<hateball> tayls ☞ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache search 7zip
<Whiskey`Wonka> halps! =)
<Whiskey`Wonka> im running 3.8.0-19-lowlatency and there are no vbox modules
<Whiskey`Wonka> i need to run the -lowlatency kernel as it solves my over heating issue (the cpu fan works!)
<Whiskey`Wonka> Any idea why virtualbox is not building modules on this kernel (its all stock install via moun)
<smartboyhw> Whiskey`Wonka: It should…
<smartboyhw> We fixed that problem (at least before Raring releases)
<Whiskey`Wonka> smartboyhw: yea thats what i thought. guess ill uninstall it and start over
<smartboyhw> Whiskey`Wonka: Install virtualbox-dkms using terminal
<Whiskey`Wonka> * Starting VirtualBox kernel modules  * No suitable module for running kernel found
<Whiskey`Wonka> Yea I did that already
<smartboyhw> Whiskey`Wonka: Reboot?
<smartboyhw> And do you have linux-headers-lowlatency installed?
<Whiskey`Wonka> ah il check on that one
<Whiskey`Wonka> nope that is not installed
<smartboyhw> Whiskey`Wonka: Install
<smartboyhw> And then reinstall virtualbox
<Whiskey`Wonka> doing
<Whiskey`Wonka> do i need ot do this with every new kernel? seriously the modules should just build
<smartboyhw> Whiskey`Wonka: When there is a new kernel it will update both the headers and image
<smartboyhw> But yep, the driver will recompile when you update
<OerHeks> still experiencing this bug: my time goes  -2 hours, checked settings, disabled UTC, only Amsterdam timezone, still after boot time goes off by 2 hours, why ?
<OerHeks> bios time is correct
<Whiskey`Wonka> smartboyhw: still no dice
<Whiskey`Wonka> yes rebooted too
<Whiskey`Wonka> im importing to the other laptop
<Whiskey`Wonka> need to figure out a way to get the modules to build
<smartboyhw> Whiskey`Wonka: Hmn
<smartboyhw> Out of ideas
<Whiskey`Wonka> goodie =)
<smartboyhw> !paste | Whiskey`Wonka
<ubottu> Whiskey`Wonka: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<smartboyhw> Paste the error log there
<Whiskey`Wonka> yea its a gui error, i forget where vbox keeps its logs
<Whiskey`Wonka> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<smartboyhw> Whiskey`Wonka: Try `sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox-dkms` in terminal
<smartboyhw> a.k.a. konsole
<Whiskey`Wonka> DKMS: install completed.
<Whiskey`Wonka> yes i know what the cli is
<smartboyhw> Whiskey`Wonka: Retry
<Whiskey`Wonka> thats working, wth. i DID that already
<smartboyhw> Grrr
<Whiskey`Wonka> before the uninstall/reinstall
<smartboyhw> Whiskey`Wonka: Can you peep in to #ubuntustudio and ask zequence?
<Whiskey`Wonka> sure
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<l_r> how can i unlock a guest session? it asks for the password
<rd1381> i have a problem with running a executable script
<oye> !ask rd1381
<oye> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rd1381> when i run chrome-wrapper from termianl it loads fine but when i double click it in dolphin nothing happens
<rd1381> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<guile__> Xubuntu is better
<guile__> light weight is better
<elijah_> I need some advice upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04. I believe the upgrade has been botched.
<elijah_> What would be the most useful trouble shooting information?
<ahoneybun> tried using Muon Update Manager?
<elijah_> ahoneybun: yes. This is what I tried at first but it kept failing to obtain a lock on /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ahoneybun> elijah_: reboot when that happens, thats what I do
<ahoneybun> well
<ahoneybun> something is using handling packages
<elijah_> That is what I concluded, so I disabled the automatic updating that would appear once the 13.10 sources were changed
<elijah_> I think my package lists are all messed up
<ahoneybun> look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<elijah_> ahoneybun: http://paste.kde.org/744662/
<ahoneybun> what version are you on
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> 12.10 right?
<elijah_> yes. cat /etc/issue
<elijah_> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<ahoneybun> well your sources are pointint to precise 12.04
<ahoneybun> pointing
<elijah_> Do you mean 10.04? That is what I upgraded to 12.10 from.
<elijah_> I guess the "precise" give the 12.04
<ahoneybun> 10.04 was Lucid, 12.04 is Precise, and 13.04 is Raring
<elijah_> copy
<ahoneybun> change all the precise's to raring and do
<ahoneybun> "sudo apt-get update"
<ahoneybun> in a terminal
<ahoneybun> I think you moved from 10.04 to 12.04 as the default setting I believe for a LTS is to move to a new LTS
<ahoneybun> and you might have changed something without knowing
<ahoneybun> any sentence that does not have a ## is active
<ahoneybun> like deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise is active
<elijah_> The update completed without error.
<ahoneybun> good
<ahoneybun> everything connected
<ahoneybun> ok now do "sudo apt-get upgrade" this will update all your packages with versions from the right repository
<elijah_> pretty much complained of unmet dependencies
<elijah_> recommends "apt-get -f install"
<ahoneybun> Fix; attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place.
<ahoneybun>            This option, when used with install/remove, can omit any packages
<ahoneybun>            to permit APT to deduce a likely solution.
<ahoneybun> so run that and see what it shots out
<elijah_> What think happend was the automatic updater was installing updates when the sources were updated but before the release was updated
<elijah_> It still seems to be issuing automatic update notifications
<elijah_> Is there a way to stop this behavior?
<elijah_> does moun run as a daemon?
<ahoneybun> not sure, I'm sure someone here know
<ahoneybun> no its not started on boot
<elijah_> I think I need to disable apper somehow.
<elijah_> It keeps trying to update and automatically upgrade every 5s
<goodtime> heh
<goodtime> umm i had that prob also and im trying to remember what i did elijah_
<elijah_> goodtime: I will never ever elect for automatic updates again
<goodtime> i wouldnt disable apper elijah_
<elijah_> Its going all space odyssy on me
<goodtime> elijah_: it might never update again untill you inable it
<elijah_> goodtime: I will just use a cron script to update and not apper
<goodtime> well theres always the terminal but sometimes there is many options to that and you need to know how to do that right
<goodtime> yeah i just would be careful disableing a defaulted app for your updates elijah_
<tayls> Hi all.
<goodtime> but you could try the other
<tayls> If you have it set so that you have more than one desktop, how do you switch between them?
<elijah_> scroll wheel on the desktop
<goodtime> yeah
<tayls> Many thanks =D
<goodtime> ;)
<elijah_> also should be on icon representing them in the toolbar as well.
<tayls> Another one for you.I can't seem to find certain software (7zip, gzip, Skype) via the software centre yet others I have spoken to can. Any ideas?
<elijah_> What version are you running?
<tayls> Latest.
<goodtime> right click on the square bubbel looking icon thats on your panel
<goodtime> add virtual desktop
<goodtime> i add 4
<goodtime> then i get the desktop cude effect
<elijah_> Seems to me like you have a problem with 3rd party sources
<goodtime> cube
<tayls> elijah_:  If I do a search via terminal I can find gzip. Yet can't via software centre. Is there some feature I need to change via the software centre to allow me to see those apps? Wouldn't be a restriction to the fact that I'm on the UK server would it?
<elijah_> For clarification, are you trying to execute programs from the terminal or install them?
<tayls> Install them.
<elijah_> apt-cache search [name of package]
<tayls> Are you able to see Skype/Gzip/7zip in your software centre?
<elijah_> I am able to view those packages via moun package manager.
<elijah_> tayls: Could you provide the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<tayls> elijah_: Just doing a restart. Be back soon (and thank you so far =D)
<elijah_> tayls: No problem, cheers.
<fractaline> hello
<fractaline> just getting started on my first kde setup
<fractaline> i was using compiz on unity and mate.  a hassle to get it working with kde?
<fractaline> would it get messy if i swiched back and forth between window managers?
<elijah_> fractaline: To clarify, you want to have multiple desktop managers or you want to switch from one to another
<Tirili> Hi
<fractaline> switch back and forth
<Tirili> I need some space on my root partition to install openssh-server. Name a huge package that I can remove to get free space, which a normal guy who is just surfing the web doesn't use. ?
<Tirili> I am talking to him on the phone.
<Tirili> The plan is that he installs open-ssh server and I connect to him. I have already logged into another machine on the same lan per ssh. He just has to install and start the ssh server.
<genii-around> Why not just do sudo apt-get clean  ... to make some room?
<Tirili> That's all? What will happen?
<Tirili> Does it remove downloaded and installed packages?
<genii-around> Tirili: It will delete all the packages which were downloaded the last time from your cache directory, making room
<Tirili> That sounds very useful
<genii-around> Tirili: No, it will not remove or uninstall anything. It will just get rid of the files which the packages came in
<Tirili> Thank you, genii-around !
<fractaline> i have downloaded a desktop theme that shows as installed but does not show up in the selection
<keithzg> Hmm, KRunner seems to return incorrect times. For example, if I type "time MDT" it claims "The current time in MDT is 17:46", despite it being 16:46. Same if I check MST.
<keithzg> Also, I tried to check what the date and time settings were by right-clicking on the clock and then going to that module . . . but it gave me an error popup when I tried to set it to use NTP, and now it claims everything's fine but it's showing the wrong timezone.
<keithzg> Seems to be stuck on UTC now.
<keithzg> Anyone have any ideas why it's refusing to connect to any NTP server I point it towards? Even tried one on the local network and it still claims it can't find it.
#kubuntu 2013-05-16
<keithzg> Arghh raring's broken time handling is really getting me down.
<keithzg> My actual time, the time it displays in the clock widget and the time KRunner claims it currently is in my timezone are all different.
<samskiter> hello. plasma desktop seems to be leaking pixmaps. my Xorg process grows in memory usage over days and the cuprit seems to be plasma-desktop
<SonikkuAmerica> samskiter: What version?
<samskiter> SonikkuAmerica: 0.4
<SonikkuAmerica> samskiter: Do you mean 10.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> samskiter: (I was talking about the Kubuntu version, to be clear)
<samskiter> SonikkuAmerica: ah right
<samskiter> SonikkuAmerica: im on 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh OK.
<samskiter> plasma-desktop is version 0.4
<SonikkuAmerica> I figured.
<samskiter> cool
<SonikkuAmerica> samskiter: I would first suggest getting Ubuntu Tweak and clearing the cache via the Janitor
<ashes> what happens to lts kubuntu after its done in 2014?
<ashes> nothing will get updates?
<SonikkuAmerica> ashes: What, 12.04?
<ashes> the branch freezes
<ashes> SonikkuAmerica: yes
<SonikkuAmerica> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<SonikkuAmerica> ashes: It didn't say that before... it'll be supported until April 2017.
<ashes> oh. i thought it was next year
<ashes> sorry
<samskiter> SonikkuAmerica: could you explain the process of clearing the cache in more detail please?
<SonikkuAmerica> samskiter: What Ubuntu Tweak's GUI will do is help free space on your computer by ditching the APT cache and most popular program caches.
<SonikkuAmerica> ashes: No biggie. Kubuntu's LTS plan is the same as Ubuntu's (Unity's).
<samskiter> SonikkuAmerica: okkk, but it wont be able to clear out all this memory that's being taken up by the Xorg process?
<SonikkuAmerica> samskiter: If it's taking up too much CPU... that's another story.
<samskiter> SonikkuAmerica: its not. its taking up too much memory
<SonikkuAmerica> RAM?
<samskiter> it increases over 3/4 days
<samskiter> yes ram
<samskiter> its a memory leak
<SonikkuAmerica> I'd file a bug report in plasma-desktop.
<SonikkuAmerica> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<SonikkuAmerica> s/in/against*
<samskiter> so you dont recommend this ubuntu-tweak thing?
<samskiter> is there not more information i can extract to narrow the bug down?
<SonikkuAmerica> samskiter: Not for this.
<SonikkuAmerica> samskiter: (Answer to Q1)
<SonikkuAmerica> samskiter: For Q2, you said it was leaking pixmaps?
<samskiter> as far as other people in other IRC channels say yes
<samskiter> (personally, i dont know what a pixmap is, I just wanted to try and narrow the prblem to the point i can submit a useful bug report)
<SonikkuAmerica> samskiter: Install Valgrind and use it to find where plasma-desktop is leaking then.
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get install valgrind ; valgrind --tool=memcheck --leak-check=full plasma-desktop ]
<samskiter> OK. Ill have a go, but i've heard valgrind will slow my computer to a crawl
<SonikkuAmerica> That's because Valgrind sandboxes whatever is running inside it.
<samskiter> yea, so i heard. also, thats not the correct way of starting plasma-desktop is it?
<samskiter> and presumably i need to kill it before i run valgrind
<SonikkuAmerica> Probably.
<SonikkuAmerica> Which means switching to a tty
<samskiter> right then. running valgrind now
<samskiter> where does valgrind leave it's results?
<SonikkuAmerica> samskiter: Good question. If you don't see anything, check /var/log/ for a directory or file that says "valgrind"?
<samskiter> SonikkuAmerica: i think it just outputs staight into the temrinal
<samskiter> anyway, heres a load of what it output
<samskiter> http://pastebin.com/s71DanwU
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<samskiter> before it crashed. there is a summary at the bottom
<samskiter> im not sure i got enough running time really....  but maybe there is something useful in there
<SonikkuAmerica> samskiter: Do you have an analog clock with a second hand running as a widget anywhere?
<samskiter> SonikkuAmerica: nope. i dont use widgets
<SonikkuAmerica> OK.
<samskiter> there's a reason they didnt take off on windows...
<SonikkuAmerica> Are you using the proprietary NVIDIA driver?
<SonikkuAmerica> (lol)
<samskiter> SonikkuAmerica: im using bumblebee
<SonikkuAmerica> An Optimus...
<SonikkuAmerica> You should file a memory leak bug at bugs.kde.org regarding this then.
<samskiter> yes. but I asked around in #bumblebee when first diagnosing the issue and im not using any features that would cause an issue apparently. so i was sent to #linux-gfx
<samskiter> kde bugs not ubuntu bugs?
<SonikkuAmerica> plasma-desktop isn't part of Ubuntu; it's part of KDE
<SonikkuAmerica> Remember to tell them that it's Bumblebee or it'll be a dupe of another similar issue with NVIDIA prop drivers that got fixed in a new update of the NVIDIA driver.
<samskiter> "then you were not using it. then you're using bumblebee only for powering down the nvidia card, if at all, and it is not responsible for memory consumption in your primary X"
<samskiter> its not a bumblebee issue apparently
<SonikkuAmerica> That just means it's not a Bumblebee issue... the issue is that of plasma-desktop.
<samskiter> ah ok
<samskiter> well ill mention all this
<samskiter> SonikkuAmerica: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=319891 here it is
<ubottu> KDE bug 319891 in general "Plasma-desktop leaks pixmaps (valgrind output) - High X memory usage" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<samskiter> thanks for the help btw
<SonikkuAmerica> You're welcome. Looks good on details. The next thing is to sit back, relax, and wait.
<samskiter> yea. there are soem similar-ish reports around there. so might get marked duplicate..
<ws16> Здорово!!!
<Unit193> !ru | ws16
<ubottu> ws16: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<audio>  (//) quit round here (//)
<audio>  (//) quiet (//)
<audio> ·.¸¸.·´¯`> _02 (/,14/) o.o (//) _
<dillydog> hey
<dillydog> what's up
<ashes> i installed kubuntu for my sister on her laptop, to replace her zombied windows 7. i picked kubuntu because it's intuative, easy to use, and performs well. she hasn't complained so far, which is pretty good for her
<audio> ·.¸¸.·´¯`> _02 (/4/) indeed it is (//) _
<ashes> she configured kmail on her own, which is great. the only issue so far is that she didnt use muon to install a torrent client... instead she downloaded ktorrent's source code. i tried to explain to her and her husband to only use the muon app store
<ashes> slightly different mentality
<ashes> in windows you go out and find your packages yourself. in unix you have a repo
<audio> ·.¸¸.·´¯`> :::::o.o:::::_
<dillydog> ##php
<ElTimablo> Is there a simple sound recorder for KDE? I need to test my mic.
<ElTimablo> And is there some sort of documentation for writing kwin effects?
<lorgus> re2all
<Jarris> i did install kubuntu to a USB-Stick, with luks encrypted partitions.. booting from the USB shows the grub-menu i select the first Kubuntu-entry but this results just in a "_" blinking i a corner ...and nothing further happens. what could be my misstake? thx in advance
<valorie> Jarris: what did you use to create the liveusb?
<Jarris> alternate cd
<Jarris> i do not know any grafical live-usb ceator with can encrypt partitions..
<Jarris> valorie: do u know some? isnt it possible with alternate cd?
<Jarris> kubuntu version is 12.04
<valorie> I don't understand what you mean
<valorie> oh, yes, you can put on any ISO
<valorie> I meant what application did you use to create the LiveUSB?
<Jarris> u know the alternate cd? i used it and when i have to select the Harddrive i selected my usb-stick, with 1 boot and 1 encrypted root partition. and then installed the grup bootloader into the usb
<valorie> ah
<valorie> that won't work
<Jarris> why?
<valorie> for starters, the alternate CD isn't a live CD/USB
<Jarris> starter?
<Jarris> s
<valorie> I don't know the technical details, but that's why one uses a specific application to create a live image
<valorie> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<valorie> piffle
<valorie> you have to use the desktop images if you want a liveCD or USB
<Jarris> hammm, and how do i get encryption?
<valorie> kubuntu comes with a Startup Disk Creator built in
<valorie> with which you can create or CD, DVD or USB
<valorie> but you have to have a desktop ISO image to put on it
<valorie> no idea
<valorie> I guess google for that?
<Jarris> did it ...
<valorie> not sure why you would want an encrypted one
<valorie> any purpose for that?
<valorie> there is no personal information on them
<valorie> it's just an ISO + grub
<Jarris> i want to work with it, i wnat to put persenal information on it, i need to rent a a laptop some times
<Jarris> dont want to use the standart windose thing and want my personal informations safe
<tabsterleir> Hey guys, I have a bit of a question. I've been reading this: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2013/05/mir-in-kubuntu/ and i'm a little confused. Does this mean I should be jumping ship? Does Kubuntu still have a future or do we not know right now?
<valorie> ah, there are applications that let you write to the USB
<valorie> but I don't know about encryption on that
<valorie> tabsterleir: yes, we have a future
<valorie> we don't know whether or not mir is included yet
<valorie> because it hasn't been released
<valorie> all the flavors are in the same position, afaik
<tabsterleir> Ah, fair enough. Got myself in a bit of a panic is all :) ty
<oye> Having an open Gmail session in rekonq and running LibreOffice Writer, sometimes when switching windows with alt+tab from the browser to the writer, I notice that the mouse pointer moves around freely, having me introduce text between lines of text already typed previously. I wonder if this erratic behavior is software related or hardware provoked.
<oye> s/a Gmail session opened*
<swook> Hi, does anyone know why system-config-printer-kde is gone?
<valorie> it's part of the KDE Control Module, swook
<valorie> alt+f2 "printer" will find it for you
<swook> what's odd is that the option completely disappeared
<swook> It might finally be time to have a fresh install...
<swook> installed since upgrading to 4.10 that is
<swook> s/installed/disappeared
<swook> Installing kde-full helped.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<swook> thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> swook, ??
<swook> haha I thought it was to do with a problem I mentioned here
<swook> I lost quite a few things, like the print config menu in settings after an upgrade
<swook> either to 13.04 or KDE 10.1
<swook> an install of kde-full helped
<BluesKaj> then that was before I arrived , i was just invoking the bot for reference
<swook> I see, thanks nonetheless
<BluesKaj> for another chat that doesn't have factoids
<kurcina> hi is kubuntu  basickly ubuntu whit other GUI?
<BluesKaj> iit use the ubuntu core , but a different desktop environment. kde on ubuntu uses kubuntu-desktop which uses the plasma desktop with it
<BluesKaj> within
<BluesKaj> the apps ahave their own kde versions
<SonikkuAmerica> (And a similar deal with Kubuntu Active as well)
<kurcina> so it does not use .deb pakages like ubuntu?
<kurcina> i like more kde then gnome or unity or whatewer is now ubunut
<BluesKaj> kurcina, yes , and the same repositories
<kurcina> ok  and does kde use compiz or not?
<SonikkuAmerica> kurcina: No; KDE has its own compositor within KWin
<kurcina> or is plazma desktop like compiz
<kurcina> does it have ALT TAB fuction?
<BluesKaj> kde uses kwin , not compiz
<kurcina> does kwin have alt tab fuction
<kurcina> i am using zorin  but i wolud like to try some other KDE
<kurcina> so what compozotors are out ther
<BluesKaj> kwin uses it's own compositor , similar to compiz , look in systemsettings. desktop effects to find the options
<kurcina> and does kubuntu 13.04 have dash to sirche like ubuntu
<BluesKaj> it has a search in the kmenu
<kurcina> does kubuntu 13.04 have dash to search ?
<BluesKaj> no dash
<BluesKaj> !nepomuk
<BluesKaj> !info nepomuk
<ubottu> Package nepomuk does not exist in raring
<BluesKaj> !index
<BluesKaj> wth?
<BluesKaj> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<kurcina> so what is behter compiz or kwin
<BluesKaj> if you setup desktop effects , you can do most of the compiz effects afaik , kurcina
<kurcina> only efect i want is wobly window and alt tab fuction nothing more
<BluesKaj> kurcina, then you should find those effects in systemsettings >desktop effects , if you feel like looking
<kurcina> i dont have kubuntu i have zorin i am just asking does it have those effects
<BluesKaj> what's zorin?
<kurcina> zorin is linux os thet looks like windows
<kurcina> and comes whit alot of inbuld softwer
<BluesKaj> the wobbly windows and alt-tab/boxswitch are listed in the available desktop effects
<kurcina> BluesKaj:  ok ty i must go now
<roadfish> the 13.04 installer crashes when I do the manual disk partitioning. any one heard about this problem? any fix?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<roadfish> ok, I found a link talking about my bug:
<roadfish>    https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/990464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1038522 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #990464 [kde] manual partitioning in installer crashes when handling many partitions" [High,Triaged]
<roadfish> thanks ubottu!
<rindolf> Hi all. How can I set up my time on the KDE clock in the panel to be in 24-hour (with "18:57" etc.) instead of in AM/PM (with "6:57 PM" etc.)?
<SonikkuAmerica> rindolf: It should be in Digital Clock Settings (right-click the digital clock)
<Artakha> you need to set your time format in the locale settings iirc
<rindolf> SonikkuAmerica: thanks! It was in the date format under the "config"/tool option.
<Artakha> well that leads into locale settings so yeah :P
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh OK. (Just switched back to Unity earlier in the week but I know enough about Kubuntu from prev. exp.
<SonikkuAmerica> )
<Kitzune> Is there a way to change the main panel opacity  so it can be different transparency levels?
<rindolf> Oh, Kitzune left.
<imgx64> What is "System Settings -> Locale" supposed to do? It doesn't change LC_* variables, which means many applications (including KDE apps like Dolphin) don't actually respect the locale settings in it.
<oye> Any clue why Bygfoot won't let me play in any other league but of Venezuela? When I try to select other leagues, I get nothing but a blank row.
<keithzg> Hmm, if I ask KRunner "time" it gets it right, if I ask "time Edmonton" it gets it right, but if I ask "time MDT" (which is my timezone) it thinks it's an hour later than it is.
<oye> Maybe MDT stands for something else in KRunner?
<keithzg> It shouldn't, that's the official abbreviation for Mountain Daylight Time.
<keithzg> It gives the same answer for MST.
<keithzg> If I ask it for "time MT", which is the non-daylight-savings-specific abbreviation, it thinks I mean GMT, which is bad behaviour too.
<oye> I have no idea, honestly.
<ninjabox_> anyone good with services?
<keithzg> ninjabox_: I'm decent-ish ;) What's your issue/question?
<ninjabox_> sorry, was looking around at the server list
<ninjabox_> but my network manager service has to be restarted every time i reboot the computer or it will not connect.
<keithzg> Ahhh, Network Manager, my old nemesis ;) What's your actual networking situation like?
<BluesKaj> ninjabox_, I have to ask , is it set autoconnect in the network manager
<ninjabox_> yes
<ninjabox_> would that affect it?
<BluesKaj> eth0?
<ninjabox_> no, wireless...but it does show up as eth1 for whatever reason
<ninjabox_> by networkin situation do you mean what means am i using to connect to the network?
<ninjabox_> at keithzg^
<BluesKaj> afaik it should be wlan0
<ninjabox_> it should. but atm it's not a major concern cause it works
<ninjabox_> can i paste the outputs of ifconfig and iwconfig here for you guys?
<ninjabox_> and just incase it's any different im using ubuntu 12.04
<ninjabox_> not kubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Services via terminal probably won't be different.
<SonikkuAmerica> You may be better off asking in #ubuntu though, unless your services are KDE-specific
<ninjabox_> thx for the info :D
<ninjabox_> i have that server open as well
<ninjabox_> :D
<darklittledevil> hi, any spanish channel?
<ovidiu> hello, i have a problem on kubuntu with a player in html5 on voyo.ro. in windows8 when i click on the fullscreen button of the player even when i'm on the second screen it turns fullscreen on the second screen but in kubuntu it fullscreens it on the first screen always so i can't make it fullscreen on the second screen. any fix?
<KenHarp> Hi everyone.
<KenHarp> Can someone tell me the best way to preserve grub? I have Kubuntu installed and I want to dual boot Windows 7. I've done this many times, but the problem I face is installing windows last. It keeps grub from showing up. Any suggestions?
<sakang> install kubuntu last
<KenHarp> Kubuntu is already instlalled.
<sakang> if you could boot to kubuntu, then update grub and then grub-install /dev/sda
<KenHarp> I can't boot to Kubuntu, because of the grub issue.
<KenHarp> Right now I'm on Kubuntu. I'm about to install windows but I dont want to get locked out of kubuntu because of grub.  Is it possibly the way I'm installing windows that causes the prob?
<valorie> windows likes to be first
<valorie> not sure how to get around that
<seattlegaucho> KenHarp: you can try booting from usb stick into your HD kubuntu (it has an option in the menu, I don't remember the specifics) ... then apply sakang's recommendation
<KenHarp> would this work?
<KenHarp> if u install linux then it will be hidden
<KenHarp> insert the first linux installation cd
<KenHarp> on the first window type linux rescue and follow the instructions
<KenHarp> once u hav rached shell
<KenHarp> type grub-install
<FloodBotK1> KenHarp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seattlegaucho> KenHarp: similar to what I recommended :)
<KenHarp> sorry for the flood..lol
<KenHarp> and thank you
#kubuntu 2013-05-17
<FogHornLegHorn> hi, can someone help me out with the powermanagment options.. or how do i add extra options. i dont want it to hibernate when i shut the lid and there are no options for this that i see.
<SonikkuAmerica> FogHornLegHorn: It's been a while since I used KDE, but I think it's inside Power Management in System Settings...
<SonikkuAmerica> FogHornLegHorn: The way each one works is based on what type of power source the machine is on.
<Enkidu_ak> I had a little accident which disabled some of my sata ports on my board. I've moved my drives down to functioning ports and now grub is in a panic. Grub drops into rescue saying that it can't find a soecific uuid, but when I boot manually from grub rescue, I can't find that device listed anywhere in grub.cfg or blkid. I have tried reinstalling grub to /dev/sda again, but it fails with the same error. Is there a config that I am missing?
<lordievader> Enkidu_ak: Can you still see the harddrive(s) from a live-session?
<Enkidu_ak> lordievader, I can, though I unmounted /dev/sda before installing grub again. I can still see the drives, though
<lordievader> Enkidu_ak: Ok, how did you (re)install grub?
<Enkidu_ak> Verified the settings in grub.cfg, unmounted /dev/sda, typed: grub-install /dev/sda. rebooted
<lordievader> Try to install grub again, but this time mount /dev/sda1 (<-- that should be root (/)). Then install grub with: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<Enkidu_ak> lordievader, Ah, I think I've led you astray. I'm not using a livecd, I booted to my linux partition manually from grub rescue, so / is already mounted as / and /boot is live as well.
<Enkidu_ak> lordievader, That being the case, wouldn't grub-install /dev/sda have precisely the effect which your suggestion would have if I mounted root from a live cd?
<Enkidu_ak> Oh, I understand. I meant the grub rescue prompt, not the grub rescue cd
<lordievader> That last message threw me off the track, what did you do in the grub rescue prompt?
<Enkidu_ak> lordievader, Set prefix=(hd2,1)/boot/grub; insmod (hd2,1)/boot/grub/linux.mod; set root=(hd2,1); linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-40-generic root=/dev/sdb1; initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-40-generic; boot
<Enkidu_ak> lordievader, Thus booting my linux partition manually
<Enkidu_ak> lordievader, I was saying that I'm not running a livecd, that / is already mounted as /
<lordievader> Ok, thank you. But yes installing from / probably is the same as the command I gave you for the live-session.
<Enkidu_ak> lordievader, That is what I thought as well, but grub is still unhappy for some reason.
<Enkidu_ak> lordievader, I can't figure out where it is getting that bad uuid.
<lordievader> Enkidu_ak: You could check if the UUID is still the same. /etc/fstab probably has the old UUID, for the current UUID issue "ls -l /dev/disks/by-uuid/"
<Enkidu_ak> lordievader, Ah, good idea
<Enkidu_ak> lordievader, fstab matches the uuid's listed in grub.cfg. All of them match up with blkid
<Enkidu_ak> One moment, I'm going to switch to the laptop so that I can tinker while we converse.
<lordievader> Sure, no problem.
<Enkidu_ak> I've returned, hopefully I haven't missed any of your correspondence.
<Enkidu_ak> lordievader, grub-install seems to conclude without issue. In fact, it reports that no errors occured. Clearly something got lost in the transaction
<lordievader> Enkidu_ak: No, I was thinking maybe "sudo update-grub" might work.
<lordievader> Enkidu_ak: I had a similair problem once, grub-install wouldn't update the boot list properly, update-grub did fix the problem.
<Enkidu_ak> I'll give it a shot
<Enkidu_ak> lordievader, It's still looking for that same phantom drive.
<Enkidu_ak> lordievader, I ran update-grub and then grub-install /dev/sda again
<lordievader> That is most dissapointing. I have to say I'm out of ideas :(
<Enkidu_ak> I got my hopes up when update-grub regenerated the cfg.
<lordievader> Enkidu_ak: You do not have multiple drives in your system?
<Enkidu_ak> lordievader, I do. sda has two ntfs partitions on it and sdb2 has an ext4 part and swap
<Enkidu_ak> lordievader, sda is the boot device
<lordievader> Hmm, that should be correct then... Have you seen this thread: http://superuser.com/questions/485722/how-do-i-fix-a-wrong-uuid-in-grub-cfg
<lordievader> Not sure if it is about grub1 or grub2.
<Enkidu_ak> I hadn't seen that, but in my case the suspect uuid isn't even in the config. That's what kills me, I have no idea why grub keeps looking for it.
<lordievader> Enkidu_ak: I have to go, good luck with your problem, I hope you find a solution soon.
<Enkidu_ak> lordievader, Thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<avihay> damn, my notifications are off-screen ever since I connected to an external monitor and moved them a bit
<avihay> also hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi avihay
<avihay> anyone happen to know what config file they are in?
<avihay> because I can't find a way to fix this from the gui
<BluesKaj> avi hat set the monitor resolution to the same  res as the laptop or vice versa if possible
<BluesKaj> avihay,
<avihay> I don't have the monitor anymore :-<
<avihay> need a virtual screen
<avihay> no, need a more sane desktop
<Touhou11> What will happen to Kubuntu if KDE developers don't wish to write code to support Mir? Will it switch to Wayland instead? Or use Mir through an X Server?
<BluesKaj> Touhou11, rumours are that wayland is in our future
<Touhou11> That's good news :)
<BluesKaj> mir is already running patrtially with X ubuntu on 13.10 test release
<BluesKaj> partially
<Touhou11> Seems a waste of effort to me, given wayland is further along
<Touhou11> But I don't know what decisions go on at Canonical behind closed doors
<BluesKaj> I don't know much about the development of either of them
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is now under the Blue Systems umbrella , so we may see a parting of the ways soon and kubuntu become more based directly on debian than ubuntu
<tixonrazg> hello everybody
<92AAANIQN> Hallo
<92AAANIQN> I have a notebokk and an external monitor, and used i to share desktop with notebook monitor. I Can add a panel to the second monitor area, but is there a way to make visible that panel only when the second monitor is connected?
<jdoles> Hello, can anyone tell me how Pulse Audio should be setup on Kubuntu?
<jdoles> I want to know absolutely everything.
<jdoles> I am getting "Connection refuses when I followed Freedesktop.org advice".
<jdoles> Connection refused
<aram_> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> jdoles: [ sudo apt-get install pulseaudio ] should get you everything you need.
<jdoles> SonikkuAmerica: it doesn't.
<SonikkuAmerica> jdoles: How so? Worked for me on a 13.04 install.
<BluesKaj> jdoles, pulseaudio control had a gui called pavucontrol , it's used to set the input and output connections for your audio apps
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: s/had/has
<SonikkuAmerica> jdoles: Set it in your favorites in Kickoff (or Homerun)
<92AAANIQN> Hello BluesKaj
<jdoles> Please suggest something I *cannot* think of.
<BluesKaj> jdoles, we don't read minds here , what's your OS release version ?
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: #kubuntu-paranormal ? :)
<jdoles> precise
<BluesKaj> SonikkuAmerica,  :)
<jdoles> I purged pulseaudio and reinstall it.
<jdoles> That is what you suggested essentially.
<BluesKaj> not me
<jdoles> AO: [pulse] Init failed: Connection refused
<jdoles> Failed to initialize audio driver 'pulse'
<jdoles> This is what mplayer says.
<jdoles> So, I ask you: what is the correct configuration for pulseaudio?
<BluesKaj> install pavucontrol it's a gui for pulseaudio ...and read what ppl suggest , please.
<jdoles> You created this distribution, right? According to freedesktop.org there are 3 ways of configuring it.
<BluesKaj> jdoles, ^
<jdoles> BluesKaj: it doesn't work on a _lower_ level.
<jdoles> Fatal Error: Unable to connect to PulseAudio: OK
<jdoles> BluesKaj: that is what your beloved pavucontrol says.
<jdoles> Whoever created this distribution should know how it is supposed to be setup.
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is in the kubuntu repositories, it's not Pulse Audio
<jdoles> BluesKaj: uh, huh?
<BluesKaj> as is pavucontrol
<jdoles> BluesKaj: you are not making any sense.
<jdoles> BluesKaj: I am running Kubuntu, I am in the Kubuntu support channel, now tell me what I am doing wrong.
<BluesKaj> you're not reading our suggestions
<jdoles> BluesKaj: I said that I started pavucontrol.
<jdoles> BluesKaj: I told you what it said.
<jdoles> BluesKaj: so, I followed your suggestion and now you can say what else to do.
<jdoles> BluesKaj: because clearly running pavucontrol doesn't work.
<jdoles> BluesKaj: is that already clear for you?
<jdoles> BluesKaj: PAVUCONTROL DOES NOT WORK.
<jdoles> BluesKaj: got it already?
<jdoles> BluesKaj: Fatal Error: Unable to connect to PulseAudio: OK
<jdoles> BluesKaj: Fatal Error: Unable to connect to PulseAudio: OK
<jdoles> BluesKaj: Fatal Error: Unable to connect to PulseAudio: OK
<SonikkuAmerica> I'll tell you right now that attitude is not exactly one we'd like to listen to.
<BluesKaj> are you finished ?
<BluesKaj> jdoles, , how about telling about your audio cards and hardware
<jdoles> BluesKaj: yes, now it's your turn to say something to *help* me.
<jdoles> BluesKaj: that is all irrelevant.
<SonikkuAmerica> jdoles: How so?!
<jdoles> BluesKaj: I need to know how the permissions need to be setup.
<SonikkuAmerica> jdoles: Is this not audio we are talking about?
<jdoles> SonikkuAmerica: I already know that devices all work.
<jdoles> SonikkuAmerica: I don't need you questioning me.
<BluesKaj> well if you think audio hardware is irrelevant then I can't help you
<jdoles> BluesKaj: ...
<SonikkuAmerica> jdoles: Ditto.
<jdoles> BluesKaj: WHY CAN'T YOU JUST ANSWER THE QUESTION?
<jdoles> BluesKaj: all you are doing is saying worthless things.
<smartboyhw> !patience | jdoles
<ubottu> jdoles: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<jdoles> Who actually knows something about Kubuntu?
<jdoles> Do I have to pay that Blue Systems company money to get it to work and are you just here to drive people insane?
<smartboyhw> …
<jdoles> smartboyhw: He has not answered a single question.
<BluesKaj> don't think we need to help drive you insane , jdoles
<SonikkuAmerica> jdoles: You haven't answered ours.
<jdoles> smartboyhw: all he does is ask me questions of which I know that they are irrelevant.
<jdoles> SonikkuAmerica: because you don't know anything.
<jdoles> I asked one question which is hardware independent.
<smartboyhw> jdoles: I think at least some of them are relevant.
<BluesKaj> ok that's enough
<jdoles> Why can't you just answer that question?
<BluesKaj> !ops | jdoles
<ubottu> jdoles: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<jdoles> smartboyhw: what you think is also irrelevant.
<smartboyhw> jdoles: Stop insulting
<jdoles> smartboyhw: I haven't insulted anyone.
<jdoles> smartboyhw: I am just saying that what you think has nothing to do with reality.
<jdoles> smartboyhw: while you may think there is any relation, I can assure you there is not.
<txwikinger> please everybody play nice here
<jdoles> I asked a support question and all I get back are a bunch of ignorant people who ask me irrelevant questions.
<yofel> the only thing I can tell about pulseaudio is that the default configuration is set to user sessions (not system service) and that it's supposed to auto-launch when something needs it.
<BluesKaj> txwikinger, that's going to stop him
<jdoles> yofel: can you use mplayer?
<jdoles> yofel: via pulse audio output, that is?
<jdoles> yofel: are you in the audio group?
<yofel> I can
<jdoles> yofel: execute the groups command.
<yofel> no, I'm not
<BluesKaj> his pulseaudio doesn't launch when called
<yofel> yofel adm dialout cdrom sudo plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare libvirtd wireshark
<yofel> is there a pulseaudio process running?
<jdoles> yofel: yes
<yofel> is it killable by running 'pulseaudio -k' ?
<jdoles> Yes
<jdoles> yofel: we are getting somewhere
<BluesKaj> dunno why we shoulf reward insults with help and advice ...guess the COC doesn't matter anymore
<jdoles> yofel: mplayer plays audio now.
<jdoles> yofel: but there is no audio coming out of it.
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: Good call... why did I even create an OpenPGP key then?
<BluesKaj> I'm disgusted by this
<jdoles> BluesKaj: "we", yofel is not part of your collective.
<SonikkuAmerica> jdoles: Ubuntu IS a collective.
<jdoles> BluesKaj: he is merely showing how to help, unlike you.
<yofel> jdoles: really, you *were* out of line before. Some people might not exactly know how to help you but still try, please don't stamp on their efforts
<BluesKaj> yuou answered his questions , but ours were irrelavant , jdol
<jdoles> yofel: if I don't do it, then who does?
<BluesKaj> jdoles,
<yofel> if mplayer plays audio, pulse is at least not stuck anymore
<jdoles> yofel: who draws the line that some people shouldn't talk at all?
<smartboyhw> jdoles: Try the instructions in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1901579
<yofel> jdoles: you tell them *politely* that your issue is different
<BluesKaj> that's it ...ignore is on
<txwikinger> BluesKaj: The CoC also requires not to see everything in the most negative way
<txwikinger> So all of you just try to be a little nicer
<txwikinger> Nobody wins by confrontations
<BluesKaj> txwikinger, great , thanks for the advice ...really needed that support
<yofel> anyway, if pulse isn't stuck anyomre I would check the sound device configuration. If it's not that then I'm out of ideas. (that part of the stack isn't my expertise)
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh hello txwikinger. We're all trying as hard as we can, but sometimes,...
<SonikkuAmerica> Maybe we all need to re-read that doc.
<smartboyhw> jdoles: People that can't help you in your case doesn't mean that we are not allowed to talk. Sometimes we are not good at certain aspects (in this case, audio). But everyone here has a heart to help. So please, respect us.
<txwikinger> SonikkuAmerica: Yes .. no problem :-)
<BluesKaj> yofel, he's using a usb mic and audacity apparently works , because it links up to alsa directly bypassing the pulse server
<yofel> oh fun, I know nothing about usb audio devices. If pavucontrol lists the device and it doesn't work I'm clueless
<SonikkuAmerica> yofel: The Configuration tab usually messes with that
<BluesKaj> it's pavucontrol input option that needs configuring  ...hsan't mentioned anything except that everything else "works"
<BluesKaj> like I said before I would be perfectly happy without pulseaudio , if it weren't needed to link webaudio to alsa
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: I wish we could just throw ALSA out the window altogether, but that isn't possible (yet)
<BluesKaj> not alsa SonikkuAmerica , throw pulseaudio
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: How else would I get my USB headphones to work?!
<BluesKaj> pulse can't operate alone , but als can
<BluesKaj> alsa
<BluesKaj> yeah , that' where the alsa devs have given in to the pulseaudio advocates ...that happened back in 9.10
<BluesKaj> input and output switching needs pavucontrol , alsamixer used to have that role , but now linux audio is such messy dog's breakfast it causes needless and endless problems with every release ...ppl  get frustrated and angry over it as we have all winessed here today
<jdoles> Pulse Audio now seems to be playing to a dummy device instead of some Intel device.
<BluesKaj> does the intel device show in phonon ?
<BluesKaj> device preferences
<BluesKaj> run , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel in the konsole to load the driver , there won't be any output if it loads properly , jdoles
<jdoles> BluesKaj: no, and it had already been loaded.
<jdoles> BluesKaj: it showed up before.
<jdoles> BluesKaj: but not anymore.
<BluesKaj> it should be listed in phonon device preferencs then
<jdoles> BluesKaj: why are you arguing with reality?
<jdoles> BluesKaj: it doesn't.
<BluesKaj> well, loading a driver sometimes requires reboot  or force alsa reload
<BluesKaj> too late , eagles0513875
<BluesKaj> BBL , wife wants to watch the local news
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<aram_> hey people why new kubuntu sometimes after starting up has no sound?
<aram_> kubuntu 13
<aram_> 13.04
<aram_> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> aram_: Does the volume mixer icon appear at all?
<aram_> yes
<aram_> it starts normally
<aram_> mixer is working
<aram_> but no sounds
<SonikkuAmerica> No sound at all?
<aram_> after restart it or will be ok or will be without sound
<aram_> yes
<aram_> no in all apps
<aram_> i tryed to uninstall pulseaudio
<SonikkuAmerica> What does that mean? System sounds are OK, but in-app sounds aren't?
<jdoles> Why do I see a dummy device and not the Intel device?
<SonikkuAmerica> aram_: Don't do that?!
<aram_> NO sOUNDS At ALL in all apps
<aram_> including system
<aram_> i did it ahahah but now i haave installed back it again
<aram_> ^_^
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh. Is it HDMI audio?
<aram_> no
<aram_> built in speakers
<aram_> it is my laptop
<aram_> and i have no sound everywhere on earphones too
<SonikkuAmerica> Intel HD Audio?
<aram_> yes
<aram_> it is intel
<aram_> everything is intel, processor, videocard, sound card
<SonikkuAmerica> Weird.
<SonikkuAmerica> aram_: How many times have you rebooted?
<aram_> it usualy takes one time ,,, but today i did it twice,,, sometimes after rebooting i can see that volume control is on 0 db,,,
<BluesKaj> aram_, just to be sure , open a terminal and do , lspci | grep -i audio
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: Ohai. You back?
<aram_> with sudo?
<SonikkuAmerica> aram_: Nope
<BluesKaj> no sudo needed
<aram_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<aram_> ^_^
<SonikkuAmerica> Let me see...
<SonikkuAmerica> Do you have [ pavucontrol ] up and running? If not, run it (via KRunner or in a konsole)
<aram_> minute
<aram_> i should install it
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes you should. That'll fix half the battle (hopefully)
<BluesKaj> aram_, ok , your kernel module/driver might not be loading , in the terminal , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , there won't be any output if it loads properly , then you have to reboot
<aram_> mmm
<aram_> minute
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol will help , yes
<aram_> i did <<sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel>>
<aram_> no new message appeared
<aram_> what does it mean?
<Wolkec> hello
<Wolkec> can someone help me
<aram_> hi
<BluesKaj> it means your audio driver loaded properly without any errors
<BluesKaj> Wolkec, just ask your question
<SonikkuAmerica> Oops...
<aram_> ?
<SonikkuAmerica> aram_: Now reboot again. (No output means it went fine.) (I quit the channel on accidnet)
<SonikkuAmerica> *accident
<aram_> ^_^
<aram_> ill be right backckckc
<aram_> and  pavucontrol is installed
<aram_> hello again
<aram_> im backckc
<aram_> ^_^
<aram_> it seems ok now
<BluesKaj> aram_, good to hear
<aram_> so many nice people here
<aram_> ahahha
<aram_> thank you
<aram_> im here for first time
<aram_> just saw the program quassel irc
<aram_> and wanted to test it and see what is that
<aram_> hahahah
<aram_> i love it
<aram_> ^_^
<aram_> but when i press power button on my laptop system going to shut down immediately
<aram_> is it ok?
<aram_> before 13.04 it was showing me a small menu with confirmation and options
<redkynz> e
<aram_> :-)
<lordievader> Good evening.
<aram_> good evening
<lordievader> Hey aram_, how are you?
<aram_> nice
<aram_> you??
<lordievader> aram_: Doing good too :)
<dimitri_b> Hello everybody, does anybody have experience with mojo installer files in kubuntu?? As far as I understand, one should simply execute this installer file... but Kubuntu doesn't start it, also bash says "bash: ./setup.bin: No such file or directory" although the file is definitely there
<dimitri_b> (of course the +x flag is set)
<fhenix> esto me pierde
<aram_> maybe you need chmod +x
<aram_> then ./setuo
<aram_> stup*
<aram_> setup
<aram_> hahahah
<aram_> omg
<FloodBotK1> aram_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aram_> :-O
<aram_> i did corrections
<aram_> omg
<dimitri_b> @aram: as I mentioned chmod +x is already done ;)
<aram_> oh
<aram_> may i have those files?
<dimitri_b> its about 9gb
<aram_> setup file is 9 gb?
<dimitri_b> yes, it's a mojo installer file... in my case it's a linux game I purchased (from humblebundle.com)
<aram_> contact with tech support
<aram_> they will solve the problem guess
<dimitri_b> yeah, I should do this... I'm just wondering what bash says... and Kubuntu itself can't run the file
<dimitri_b> in both cases it should be possible to run any executable file, shouldn't it?
<dimitri_b> errors can be prompted, but why kubuntu even doesn't start the file? and bash's errno is very strange...
<lordievader> dimitri_b: You are in the correct path? If you run ls, you see the setup file?
<Surlent777> hi; I'm using KDE 4.10.3 and I notice that "Thumbnail Aside" plugin in KWin refuses to work, notably because it refuses to allow any keyboard shortcut to be set to it. Testing with the "Desktop Cube" plugin suggests this is unique to "Thumbnail Aside". Any suggestions as to what might be causing this? I've googled a bit, but I'm not seeing anything like this so far.
<ahoneybun> Surlent777: might be a bug, you should report it
<Surlent777> ahoneybun: fair enough. Is there a place documenting how I might properly go about that?
<jdoles> Is there anyone who understands Kubuntu and Pulse Audio in detail?
<jdoles> The symptoms: a null audio sink.
<jdoles> lsmod shows the device I want to use being in use.
<jdoles> mplayer shows it is using pulse.
<dimitri_b> @lordievader: yes of course
<jdoles> alsamixer shows the desired devices.
<Surlent777> jdoles: and alasmixer shows it's not muted, correct?
<jdoles> The mixers are not muted.
<lordievader> dimitri_b: Does it work if you use the absolute path?
<jdoles> All the hardware involved has worked on the same system with the same kernel.
<dimitri_b> ls also indicates the file is executable
<dimitri_b> one sec
<jdoles> I have purged pulseaudio and installed it again.
<Surlent777> jdoles: I've had issues with PA on Ubuntu 12.10 where, after suspending, PA acts up. Have you tried a "pulseaudio -k" if you're in a similar situation?
<jdoles> Surlent777: suspending is not relevant.
<jdoles> Surlent777: I know that in your case it has been, but in my case it is not.
<Surlent777> jdoles: just trying to knock out the weird case since it happend to me.
<jdoles> Surlent777: that's good. Please try to stick to technical issues here, not social ones.
<Surlent777> jdoles:
<Surlent777> err
<Surlent777> I'm sorry, but how is that social?
<jdoles> If we have to apologize all day long for every thing we say, nothing gets done.
<dimitri_b> lordievader: no luck, same error... trying with "exec FULL-PATH" or "bash FULL-PATH" doesn't work too... in the latter case I get an "cannot execute binary file"
<ahoneybun> Surlent777: sorry I got distraced, looking now
<Surlent777> ahoneybun: thank you
<ahoneybun> Surlent777: what version are you on?
<ahoneybun> Kubuntu that is
<Surlent777> ahoneybun: running Kubuntu 12.04 with the kubuntu PPAs, bringing me to 4.10.3
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> that would be a the kubuntu-backport PPA
<Surlent777> ahoneybun: that and the other one
<ahoneybun> the normal kubuntu ppa?
<Surlent777> yes
 * ahoneybun forgets what kwin package name is
<Surlent777> kde-window-manager
<Surlent777> that or possibly kde-window-manager-common
<ahoneybun> true
<Surlent777> I'm unsure at this point which has the file we're looking at
<dimitri_b> I guess I will open a support ticket, where I got this binary... seems there is no way to fix this shortly
<dimitri_b> thanks anyway for your help
<dimitri_b> :)
<lordievader> dimitri_b: What does "file <setup file>" say?
<ahoneybun> I can't find that name in any of the PPA's
<jdoles> Did Blue Systems go out of business already?
<Surlent777> ahoneybun: kde-window-manager and -common both show their version number appended with "ppa1"
<ahoneybun> it must be from the kubuntu-backports PPA as it has 4.10.3 packages
<Surlent777> ahoneybun: I was just about to say, Synaptic is showing it as being from there
<ahoneybun> ok then you should file it..
<ahoneybun> wait
<dimitri_b> ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, BuildID[sha1]=0x35986408f6457e67c7ba1f80eaa40b5941dd70c7, not stripped
<ahoneybun> there are no bugs on the PPA page on launchpad
<dimitri_b> ok... now that's interesting, my machine is 64bit
<ahoneybun> so I'm not sure if you should file it upstream
<dimitri_b> I think that's the problem
<Surlent777> ahoneybun: to be honest, I've never filed a bug with anything KDE-related, so I'm not quite sure where to begin
<lordievader> dimitri_b: 64bit should be able to run 32bit code, though not it all cases. So it could be your problem indeed.
<ahoneybun> Surlent777: I'm pretty sure here https://bugs.kde.org/
<dimitri_b> is there a way to emulate 32-bit applications on kubuntu? (as on windows/osx)
<jdoles> dimitri_b: it's called multi-arch.
<ahoneybun> dimitri_b: having the 32-bit librarys
<jdoles> dimitri_b: Ubuntu was one of the first to be completely incompatible with the rest of the world to implement it.
<jdoles> dimitri_b: for example aptitude is still broken.
<ahoneybun> anyone else having issues with right clicking not showing up in Firefox 21?
<Surlent777> ahoneybun: I'll look into doing this then, thanks
<ahoneybun> np
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I have that in Thunderbird.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: it has been there since 20 I think, but just before the update to 21
<lordievader> Oh wait it is not right-clicking, but menu's not showing. Should still report a bug for that.
<ahoneybun> I can right click but no menu, it comes and goes thought
<ahoneybun> though
<jdoles> Are there also any people fixing bugs in Kubuntu?
<jdoles> Those people must never frequent this channel.
<ahoneybun> most likely
<jdoles> Can you name one of them?
<dimitri_b> what a pity... I assumed the ubuntu guys understand how to create a distro...
<lordievader> jdoles: They don't, they have their own channel: #kubuntu-devel
<ahoneybun> jdoles: they are in
<ahoneybun> what lordievader said
<Surlent777> a general support channel is far too busy for any developer to realistically monitor, after all
<lordievader> dimitri_b: Did the software you are trying to install come from the repo?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: its from the humble bundle
<lordievader> The devs come here from time to time.
<dimitri_b> lordievader: no it's from another source, a game bought from humblebundle.com
<dimitri_b> I will send them an email telling them the problem, maybe they can do something about it
<dimitri_b> the curious thing...
<dimitri_b> they promote humblebundle in their software-center installer
<dimitri_b> i mean the ubuntu guys
<lordievader> dimitri_b: Hmm, odd then that it does not work. Did you try to install it through the software-center? Or does the software-center point you to the humble-bundle web-site?
<Surlent777> dimitri_b: they may promote it, but I feel compelled to point out that they have little control over it; quality depends on the responsiveness of the porters/designers. I think you'd do well to contact them directly, as you suggested earlier.
<dimitri_b> puh, I don't know it exactly... I changed to Kubuntu and just downloaded the binary file from the website
<dimitri_b> Surlent777: sure
<Surlent777> dimitri_b: at the same time, I have made several purchases from the HiB and also run a 64-bit system. What game is it? There's a chance I may be able to offer a suggestion or two
<dimitri_b> Surlent777: Its the game "Brütal Legend" from the current offe
<dimitri_b> +r
<Surlent777> dimitri_b: ah, I haven't done the most recent one, I'm afraid. All I can suggest is to make sure that, if there's a 64-bit version, that you grab that instead; otherwise, yes, contacting them directly might be best. I've had very good luck with that in the past when I had issues with Jamestown.
<manenbu> what does it mean when it says "There are stopped jobs." when I type exit in konsole?
<Surlent777> manenbu: usually that would mean that you backgrounded something with Ctrl+Z
<manenbu> if I didn't?
<Surlent777> manenbu: should that happen again, try typing "jobs" and see if anything comes up
<manenbu> ok
<manenbu> speaking of, what's the kubuntu equivalent of windows task manager?
<Surlent777> manenbu: it's usually bound to Ctrl+Escape
<dimitri_b> Surlent777: thank you very much^^
<manenbu> oh great :)
<Surlent777> dimitri_b: sorry I can't be more helpful; good luck though!
<ahoneybun> manenbu: task manager?
<ahoneybun> manenbu: system activity
<manenbu> yea, Surlent777 got it
<Surlent777> manenbu: you can also get to it from the Alt+F2 (krunner) program by clicking the second icon from the left; I forget the name of the program exactly though
<ahoneybun> sorry I was in the other room
<Surlent777> manenbu: for the command-line equivalent, you would want the htop package (sudo apt-get install htop), which is relatively user-friendly
<manenbu> i'm ok with ctrl-esc
<manenbu> i was using ctrl-shirt-esc in windows anyway
<manenbu> still learning my way around kde
<ahoneybun> manenbu: its super fun! and I still learn more everyday :)
<manenbu> it is
<manenbu> i needed a linux system for work because I found out that most tools I (should) work with work only in linux or much better in linux
<manenbu> so I tried some systems
<manenbu> eventually the only one that could probably dual boot with windows 8 and secure boot on was ubuntu
<manenbu> but ubuntu is awful, so kubuntu it is
<ahoneybun> manenbu: welcome to Kubuntu!
<manenbu> properly*
<Surlent777> manenbu: Ubuntu and Kubuntu are equivalent, essentially; they're the same system, only with a different set of default programs and settings.
<manenbu> let me correct myself
<manenbu> the user interface of ubuntu is awful :)
<lordievader> manenbu: Hehe :)
<ahoneybun> manenbu: then you love KDE
<Surlent777> manenbu: It certainly takes some adjustment. For the sake of completion, it's called "Unity", and it's a plugin that works with a window manager called Compiz, on top of the GNOME desktop environment. I too prefer KDE; much more tweakable
<manenbu> yea I know it's called unity and it's based on GNOME
<manenbu> I also tried GNOME with defora
<manenbu> fedora
<manenbu> couldn't get it to dual boot though
<ahoneybun> manenbu: it uses the GTK toolkit and some GNOME programs
<yofel> jdoles: anyway, back to here: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User
<manenbu> KDE is a bit windowsish, but much better
<ahoneybun> manenbu: I think a lot of Windows 7 is based on KDE 4
<ahoneybun> but thats a option
<ahoneybun> opinion
<manenbu> i think that eventually, everything is based on everything
<Surlent777> true enough
<manenbu> I must say though that Windows 8 is brilliant
<manenbu> if you approach it with an open mind and not cry about "they took the start"
<manenbu> and take the 15 minutes to learn the keyboard shortcuts
<manenbu> you can do stuff much more efficiently than win8
<manenbu> win7*
<dimitri_b> @all: have a nice evening^^
<manenbu> too bad office 2010 doesn't work on linux
<Surlent777> manenbu: I...have not had such a pleasant experience. The touch-centric "features" have tended to get in my way in my trials of the system, brief as they've been
<Surlent777> manenbu: LibreOffice is quite a capable replacement for most operations, but, theoretically, the Wine software may be able to run Office 2010
<manenbu> Surlent777: well I got a laptop and much of the touch centric features can be done on the touch pad so it's no problem, although less intuitive that when working on a real touch screen
<manenbu> wine fails with office 2010
<manenbu> and as much as I'm a fan of free software, libreoffice is not even close to office 2010
<aram_> i dont compare libre with office
<aram_> libre fit all my needs
<aram_> ahahah
<Surlent777> manenbu: for my usage it's been sufficient, though I admittedly don't do a lot of heavy office work
<manenbu> there is a difference between sufficient and efficient
<manenbu> sufficient? yes. but stuff that takes me 1 hour on libre is 40 mins on office
<manenbu> for serious stuff I use python and R, but that's another thing
<Surlent777> manenbu: for my usage, primarily as a student, I find it just fine for presentations and most instances of spreadsheets, and I use LaTeX for papers anyway of late. Out of curiosity though, what features are you missing?
<manenbu> conditional formatting is terrible in libre
<manenbu> I still can't figure out how to do stuff that takes me 2 clicks in office
<manenbu> graphs are easier to make in office
<manenbu> and more versatile
<manenbu> notice that I'm talking about office 2010
<manenbu> previous versions aren't that good
<Surlent777> manenbu: that's the office I'm most familiar with, myself
<manenbu> office2007 was sort of like vista, they had a good idea but failed in doing it properly
<manenbu> 2010 is the win7. just works.
<Surlent777> manenbu: had to learn how to program front-ends and whatnot with Excel and Access via VBA.
<manenbu> I was thinking into learning VBA, but then I know python and R so it seemed unnecessary
<manenbu> "know"
<manenbu> :P
<manenbu> I tried calligra
<manenbu> they have good ideas and the UI looks promising
<manenbu> but they still have a long way to go
<aram_> calligra isnt good... it cannot open normally even odf files
<Surlent777> I haven't used it in...a couple of years, I think. If that's the one I'm thinking of I actually disliked the UI and found their support of OD files lacki--yes
<aram_> for mobile devices it is good
<manenbu> they'll get there eventually
<Surlent777> Much like Libre, I imagine. The development on that in the past year has been pretty amazing.
<manenbu> well
<manenbu> off to writing a manuscript
<manenbu> journal only takes doc
<manenbu> heh
<aram_> no pdf?
<aram_> i prefer pdf for printing
<aram_> or postscript
<manenbu> online submission
<manenbu> they make a pdf for you
<aram_> ahahah
<aram_> i have saved many files into doc,,, it worked well for me
<manenbu> yea, libre is fine with that
<manenbu> especially since all my figures are in separate files and it's just text with minimal formatting
<manenbu> hard to mess that up
<aram_> the styles of arrows etc are different...
<Surlent777> I have noticed that
<Surlent777> kinda broke a flowchart I had to make for a VB.NET class at the time (2 years ago)
<manenbu> what are you in?
<manenbu> cs?
<aram_> im happy that i dont care about that... for my university(they all use ms office) i use pdf
<Surlent777> cs, yeah; just got my associates. Or will, when it gets here in the mail in 2 months. Hopefully.
<manenbu> what's that?
<Surlent777> what's what?
<manenbu> associates
<Surlent777> it's the lowest/first tier college degree
<manenbu> sort of like bsc?
<manenbu> 3 years? 4?
<Surlent777> it's considered a "two year" degree, though it's really more like 3 for a lot of programs
<Surlent777> the so-called "four year degree" here is a Bachelors
<lordievader> manenbu, Surlent777: Please join #kubuntu-offtopic for offtopic discussions.
<lordievader> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Surlent777> lordievader: sorry, you're right; we're getting way off-base
<manenbu> yea, I need to work anyway
<lordievader> No problem :)
<manenbu> thanks for your help earlier
<Surlent777> np
<carl_friend> I'm looking for a new distribution.  Major requirement is I don't want mir.
<carl_friend> Software I currently use is Gimp, Krita Digikam,  and Inkscape
<carl_friend> with ... going with Mir will I be happy with Kubuntu down the road when  ... goes mir
<OerHeks> carl_friend, when MIR is available, it will be an option. so no need to change distro (yet)
#kubuntu 2013-05-18
<wxl> how can i quickly make a shortcut to, say, a libreoffice document on the desktop?
<wxl> drag and drop doesn't really do a swell job.
<jman074> lordievader
<jman074> how are you
<jman074> if i am the administrator how is it that i down now have permission to change one of my files?
<jman074> ^ do not
<Enkidu_ak> jman074, Which file and what do you mean by administrator? Are you currently logged in as root?
<jman074> im logged into the administrator account and i need to be able to drop a file into lib64 that i made but its saying im  not the owner
<Enkidu_ak> jman074, lib64 is owned by root. Try copying the file from console using sudo
<Enkidu_ak> Or use kdesudo to open dolphin with root privs and drop the file there
<jman074> okay im not usin kubuntu
<jman074> just regular ubuntu
<jman074> how exactly would i do it with the console
<Enkidu_ak> jman074,  sudo cp <file> /lib64/
<Enkidu_ak> Or gksu nautilus and drop it in
<Enkidu_ak> In the case of gnome
<jman074> let me try
<jman074> missing destination file operand after `cackey_0.6.8-1_amd64/lib64/'
<Enkidu_ak> You didn't put a space between the file and the destination
<jman074> oops
<Enkidu_ak> sudo cp cackey_0.6.8-1_amd64 /lib64/
<jman074> Enkidu_ak
<jman074>  cannot stat `cackey_0.6.8-1_amd64': No such file or directory
<jman074> enkidu_ak are you still here
<carl_friend> thanks I fell asleep
<jman074> okay so i made a directory called lib64 now i need to put a file from my downloads folder in this directory from the terminal how do i do this
<Enkidu_ak> jmpiloq, You have made a directory? You are not trying to drop the file in the system ./lib64 directory then?
<Enkidu_ak> Er, that should have been jman074
<Enkidu_ak> And he's gone...
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tam_tam> hello guys :)
<urgodfather> hello room, has anyone had any problems with the intel 6235 wireless card with kubuntu?
<ahoneybun> urgodfather: I don't have that card sorry, I'm using a wireless usb dongle
<BluesKaj> urgodfather, have you looked in kmenu >apps>system>additional drivers
<hundinderpfanne> hiho
<fractaline> oh hi
<frank____> hi
<luc4_linux> Hi! I'm trying to replace my home directory with another one where I mount via fstab a partition. I tried to mv my old home into old_home and mkdir a new home dir. What happens is that when I reboot, the system is not booting, remains at the splash. Any idea why?
<txwikinger> luc4_linux: You cannot login into KDE desktop without a home dir
<txwikinger> Can you use the console to fix that?
<luc4_linux> txwikinger: I set fstab to mount the partition on /home. I created /home myself. mount -a mounted the partition correctly. I fixed already by rebooting in recovery mode, remounting rw and fixing. Anyway... still would like to do that :-)
<luc4_linux> txwikinger: question is: why isn't the system liking my new home? I copied it from the previous using rsync...
<txwikinger> not sure.... did the hidden dirs copy?
<luc4_linux> txwikinger: yes... I followed the ubuntu guide anyway...
<txwikinger> do you have any error messages? Maybe in /var/log ?
<luc4_linux> txwikinger: other strange thing: after I mount -a, and opened konsole, konsole went to the old_home/user.
<luc4_linux> txwikinger: let me check
<luc4_linux> txwikinger: what log exactly in /var/log?
<txwikinger> probably most likely syslog
<luc4_linux> that is cleared on reboot right?
<txwikinger> no
<txwikinger> dmesg is
<txwikinger> but most dmeg messages are also in syslog
<luc4_linux> txwikinger: I don't see anything strange... I'll try again... let's see if something changes...
<luc4_linux> txwikinger: seems fine now :-) thanks
<txwikinger> luc4_linux: good.. hope you don't have any troubles any more
<luc4_linux> txwikinger: thanks!
<anon_> hi, i just reinstall newest Kubuntu, and switch lanuage, but now is like 60% english? Whats wrong?
<anon_> anyone here?
<oye> And what's supposed to be?
<anon_> for example: Sestem Setting -> Regional
<anon_> I have set language to polsih, but all tabs ar in english
<anon_> but title in polish
<anon_> before i reinstall it, all was in polsih
<anon_> Dolphin all in english
<anon_> oye: what do you think?
<kkerwin> Hi, I'm having some difficulties getting a synaptics touchpad working under ubuntu. I have the xserver-xorg-input-synaptics package installed, but xorg doesn't seem to be detecting it.
<sam___> i need help pls
<sam___> thanks
<anon_> Locales ar broken...?
<kkerwin> !question | sam___
<ubottu> sam___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sam___> i kubuntu 14.03  and like to know how to Turn off the Destop Napping in 14.03 thanks
<sam___> + i am new to Linux :)
<sam___> ?
<kkerwin> sam___: One moment.
<kkerwin> sam___: K Menu -> System Settings -> Energy Saving. Play around with the settings in there.
<sam___> ?
<kkerwin> sam___: If you click on the K Menu in your lower-left corner of the screen, then underneath the K Menu look for System Settings, and then in the system settings window look for energy saving ... you'll be good.
<sam___> i do not see Energy Saving
<kkerwin> sam___: Scroll down.
<kkerwin> sam___: Power Management.
<kkerwin> sam___: My bad.
<kkerwin> Heh
<ronalds> hello
<ronalds> I have problems with kdenlive today, as it doesn't renders the file fully
<ronalds> it gots stuck at almost completing file
<ronalds> it's disturbing
<elijah> elijah
<elijah_> ok, I have a good one for you guys
<elijah_> I am working on accessing my schools virtual lab
<elijah_> I need the Citrix reciever application
<elijah_> anyway after I hack it to bits to work
<elijah_> I get the error: (wfica:3888): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtcurve"
<elijah_> Any Ideas?
#kubuntu 2013-05-19
<sil> “!list”
<ashes> my arm system's gpu is poorly supported by nvidia. can i play videos and firefox on another machine, and display it in a remote x11 window, or does that still use the gpu the same?
<bigbrovar> .
<bigbrovar> Kubuntu 13.04 should have been nicked Rocking :p
<valorie> 'tis rocking indeed, for me at least
<herman_> Hello... I'm new to IRC, can someone please tell me a little bit of how it works.... ? :)
<valorie> what would you like to know, herman_?
<herman_> All of this with # and channels. :)
<valorie> channels generally start with a hash or two
<herman_> ok.. thanks! :)
<valorie> what are you looking for, in particular?
<valorie> there is a command some people don't know, which is the searcher here on freenode
<valorie> commands on IRC always start with a / on a newline
<valorie> say you wanted to change your nick
<valorie> you would put /nick hermanator
<valorie> on a line by itself
<herman_> my firend said this was a good program for getting help with computer stuff, I'm a python and pygame developer, soo like a channel or something for that...
<valorie> and viola, you become hermanator
<valorie> so the search app here is called alis
<valorie> and you say: /msg alis list *python*
<valorie> and you'll get all the python channels in your server tab
<herman_> soo like /msg alis list *python*
<herman_> ?
<valorie> exactly, on a line by itself
<valorie> you won't see anything here
<valorie> you'll have to look in your server tab
<valorie> and it will take awhile to search and give you the results
<herman_> Thanks :)
<ronalds> what should I do for kdenlive to render my file till end
<ronalds> it sucks for being stuck in last 10 seconds
<ronalds> it renders smaller part of the video, but can't take full
<ronalds> I tried rendering, restarting, rendering part of
<ronalds> I just can't understand why
<valorie> ronalds: are you sure you have enough disk space, etc.?
<ronalds> I have 15 gb of space
<ronalds> I can choose to render selected smaller zone, and it renders
<ronalds> why it does not when I need it to
<ronalds> I am completely frustrated from last night trys
<ronalds> estimated time left 10 seconds
<ronalds> damn it
<valorie> how about swap, do you have enough memory available?
<valorie> I'm no expert, and don't know if any kdenlive folks are around now
<valorie> probably sunday morning for most of them
<amichair__> help! I just upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04, and after restart when I enter password at login screen nothing happens (I just see blank screen with login background image, and that's it).
<lordievader> Good morning.
<amichair__> hmmm... apparently the upgrade removed qdbus(!), reinstalling it manually fixed things
<thunder1212> Hi I use ubuntu 13.04. but i think i dont like unity desktop. so want to change! i kubunut the same as ubuntu or it adds some extra softwares!
<thunder1212> Is kde very slow?
<smartboyhw_> thunder1212: KDE is fast. And Kubuntu has the same base as Ubuntu. Of course, there are additional software.
<chirag_d_gr8> hi
<chirag_d_gr8> i want to switch to intel gfx but when I type   echo IGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch  the terminal shows me permission denied
<chirag_d_gr8> how to fix this?
<smartboyhw> chirag_d_gr8: Use sudo
<smartboyhw> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<smartboyhw> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> »  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why.
<chirag_d_gr8> prefixing kdesudo still shows me the error Permission Denied
<chirag_d_gr8> sudo does not fix the problem either
<smartboyhw> chirag_d_gr8: :O
<smartboyhw> The error is only "Permission denied"?
<chirag_d_gr8> yes exactly
<smartboyhw> chirag_d_gr8: Hmm
<smartboyhw> I would not normally recommend this, but you should try to root then
<smartboyhw> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<smartboyhw> Which is weird
<chirag_d_gr8> do you know how to switch to integrated graphics? My laptop is heating up unnecessarily
 * smartboyhw has never used integrated graphics, sorry
<smartboyhw> We have AMD cards:P
<chirag_d_gr8> same here
<chirag_d_gr8> I hate it
<maq> brother printer mfc-295CN
<smartboyhw> chirag_d_gr8: Overheating might not necessary be related to your graphics card…
<smartboyhw> maq: ?
<maq> hi
<maq> smart boy
<chirag_d_gr8> smartboyhw: I had kubuntu 12.04 once where someone gave me a script to switch to integrated gfx. It doubled my battery backup and ran as cool as windows
<chirag_d_gr8> I can't find the same script
<smartboyhw> chirag_d_gr8: I don't know really. Everytime my laptop overheats is because I have been compiling sources or packaging or running VMs.
<smartboyhw> Which makes sense:P
<maq> u know hot to set brother mfc-295CN printer to kubuntu 13.04
<smartboyhw> maq: No Linux drivers available from Brother's website?
<maq> I know I search that
<maq> I found many other brother printer's driver is availble but not 295
<sourav> helloo guys i converted a .mkv video to mpeg2 video and mp3 audio video works fine but audio is absent in dvd player but the file plays in computer without any problem
<sourav>  any tips should i convert the audio to aac or ac3 or mp2???
<Leroy> hello
<Leroy> I am here because I am at my wits end trying to get sound to work in kubuntu 13.04
<Leroy> When I run aplay -l the output is device_list:252: no soundcards found
<Leroy> can anyone help?
<theillusiveman> hello, anyone here?
<theillusiveman> sorry, super noob, I could really use some help trying to get my intel sound card to work in kubuntu 13.04
<ScottyK> Good morning/evening! Did a fresh install of 13.04 (64-bit) this morning. Everything comes up, except the blue "K" at the bottom left, and the time and other icons are gone from the right side. can still ALT-F2 to get updates. Help!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<theillusiveman> hello
<theillusiveman> I just did an install of Kubuntu 13.04 on an asus g72gx and cannot for the life  of me get it off of dummyy sound
<theillusiveman> I've spent four days scoouring forums and trying stuff, just reinstalled today and came here for help
<Basil1x> Sound seems to be an issue with this distro.
<theillusiveman> indeed
<Basil1x> We're having similar problems.  My sound works for a few minutes, then disappears.
<theillusiveman> mine just doesn't sow up
<theillusiveman> wen I run aplay -l in terminal it says: device_list:252: no soundcards found...
<theillusiveman> and if I ruun "sudo lshw -class multimedia"
<theillusiveman> -multimedia UNCLAIMED
<theillusiveman>        description: Audio device
<theillusiveman>        product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<theillusiveman>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<theillusiveman>        physical id: 1b
<FloodBotK1> theillusiveman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theillusiveman>        bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
<theillusiveman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680151/
<Basil1x> It's the Intel HD Audio... there's some issue with it I can't fathom.  Do you have a HDMI port as well?
<theillusiveman> yea, altough I'm not using it
<theillusiveman> some people claim that downgrading the kernel to 3.8.0-17 works, but I dunno how to do that
<Basil1x> I think it can cause issues even if not in use.
<BluesKaj> theillusiveman, ok I have ask , have you checked systemsettings>multimedia>phonon>audio software setup tab and set the output in the drop down ?
<theillusiveman> yeah
<BluesKaj> have to ask
<theillusiveman> it says dummy output
<theillusiveman> or rather, the dropdown has no options
<theillusiveman> when I run aplay -l it says no soundcard
<BluesKaj> theillusiveman, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , in the terminal , reboot ..there will be no output from the command
<theillusiveman> and if I ruun "sudo lshw -class multimedia" it returns http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680151/
<theillusiveman> this is an asus g72gx laptop
<Basil1x> I'll have to try for help again later, I suppose.
<theillusiveman> blueskaj tried the command you gave, no luck
<BluesKaj> theillusiveman, now open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure all the ctrls are yurned up with no M/mute in the boxes
<theillusiveman> hmm, ssays cannot open alsa mixer
<BluesKaj> alsamixer
<BluesKaj> no space
<theillusiveman> yea, I ran it in terminal
<theillusiveman> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory, gave me that
<BluesKaj> ok , sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<theillusiveman> says newest version
<theillusiveman> weird
<BluesKaj> uhoh you have that bug ...it's becoming more common ...let me check some stuff
<theillusiveman> does the aplay -l output saying device_list:252: no soundcards found. mean anything?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> theillusiveman, there's one more thing to try , open in the krunner . kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , add this line to the bottom , then save the file , options snd-hda-intel index=0 . this makes the kernel module driver stick after loading , then reboot again
<theillusiveman> alas blueskaj no luck
<BluesKaj> theillusiveman, does aplay -l still show no soundcards'
<theillusiveman> blueskaj same output
<theillusiveman> blueskaj is this problem present in the 32-bit? I would hate to do that on a machine wit 6gb of ram
<BluesKaj> ok , well the earlier suggestion about using the older kernel might be the fix , until this bug is solved
<theillusiveman> ok, so how would I do that?
<BluesKaj> first check to see if pulseaudio is running in system monitor , or ctrl+esc
<theillusiveman> I haven't been able to find the 3.8.0-17 in muon
<avihay> so I got to the large monitor, I can now move my notifications back to their proper place
<theillusiveman> blueskaj yea its rrunnin
<avihay> yey for stupid kde bugs
<BluesKaj> theillusiveman, check your kernels in the grub menu
<theillusiveman> when i boot it just asks me to decrypt the hd and then it just boots
<theillusiveman> do I gotta press something at some point in there?
<h41> how do I tell kubuntu to show me the boot messages during booting?
<BluesKaj> you can use the shift key right after the bios screen to bring up grub , but changing the time out in /etc/default/grub the running sudo update grub will make it permanent , GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 ...10 is the number secs grub appears
<BluesKaj> theillusiveman,^
<theillusiveman> blueskaj and once I'm in there it will let me select the kerneel I want?
<BluesKaj> thei yes
<theillusiveman> blueskaj no luck there either, the earliest version is 3.8.0-19 and I need 3.8.0-17
<BluesKaj> h41, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2034439
<BluesKaj> theillusiveman, type linux-image in muon , then check for the kernel
<theillusiveman> blueskaj yep, the earliest in there is 3.8.0-19
<theillusiveman> blueskaj I've downloaded a tar.gz of the kernnel I need, but I dunno what to do from there
<BluesKaj> theillusiveman, extract the file , then look for a deb file , if one exists , cd in the terminal to that folder then do sudo dpkg -i "name of kernel"
<BluesKaj> or linux image , theillusiveman
<h41> BluesKaj, thank you but I think this will get me only the Kernel Messages. I want to see the messages from init
<BluesKaj> h41, why , are you having application / daemon startup issues
<BluesKaj> ?
<Diemex> heyo anyone out there?
<BluesKaj> h41, http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-57814.html
<h41> BluesKaj, when send the comp to sleep, he doesnt wake up again and i want to know the problem. but i wanted to figure it out by myself and therefore i have to see the inti process
<smartboyhw_> h41: It might already be a reported bug
<theillusiveman> blueskaj weird, no .deb file, just a debian folder. It seems that ubuntu does not want to host that kernel
<smartboyhw_> Diemex: We are
<BluesKaj> Diemex, obviously , yes
<smartboyhw_> theillusiveman: You clicked into the meta code?
<smartboyhw_> The kernel does have a full structure;P
<theillusiveman> I'm in waaay over my ead I think
<h41> smartboyhw, thanks for the information. I suspected that.
<BluesKaj> theillusiveman, I've never had a reason so far to regress to an older kernel by having to install one , so perhaps someone with that experience can help ,,,guys?
<Diemex> I'm trying to get my Optimus Nvidia card to run under Kubuntu 13.04. It's just nor working at all
<Diemex> I have already wasted 2 hours on it
<smartboyhw_> Meh, graphics again
<BluesKaj> Diemex, tried bumblebee ?
<Diemex> BluesKaj: Yes I have it running
<theillusiveman> riA
<Diemex> BluesKaj: But my system is in low graphics mode, if I open the nvidia-settings it tells me that I haven't got the driver runnin
<smartboyhw_> theillusiveman: Try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.8.0-17.27
<smartboyhw_> There are the .deb files
<smartboyhw_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<smartboyhw_> Diemex: ^ and probably you'll have to install the proper driver
<BluesKaj> Diemex, I thought the other gpu/driver took over with an auto switch in low graphics mode , so thenvidia driver won't be running in that mode
<theillusiveman> smartboyhw_ thats the one I downloaded
<Diemex> For my system to run I need the nvidia driver and bumblebee correct?
<theillusiveman> smartboyhw_ of the 3 files for download I grabbed the first one that was 101mb
<BluesKaj> theillusiveman, look here , this may fix your audio problem , https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily
<BluesKaj> !optimus
<smartboyhw_> theillusiveman:NOT THAT 3
<smartboyhw_> theillusiveman: Hmm
<smartboyhw_> You are correct...
<theillusiveman> smartboyhw_ then what should I download there?
<smartboyhw_> theillusiveman: Try dget -x the .dsc file
<smartboyhw_> Using the internet link
<BluesKaj> theillusiveman, you may not need to install a different kernel , check out my post above
<smartboyhw_> This wi help you to download and unzip the whole 3 files into a directory
<smartboyhw_> BluesKaj: I agree though
<theillusiveman> blueskaj trying it now
<h41> BlueKaj, if I get your link right, I have to modify the /etc/init/kdm.conf but I don't have that file.
<smartboyhw_> BluesKaj: I never recommend daily PPAs:P
<theillusiveman> blueskaj, so I added the ppa, now wwat, just apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade?
<BluesKaj> h41, neither do I , guess the page is outdated
<BluesKaj> theillusiveman, yes
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw_, it's known bug ...had to use it myself
<theillusiveman> bluekaj, alas no new packages
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade
<h41> BluesKaj, do you have an idea for some more keywords for google to solve the problem?
<smartboyhw_> BluesKaj: Sure. We might have to SRU the fix then.
<BluesKaj> h41, afraid not , sorry
<BluesKaj> theillusiveman, run sudo apt-get install  oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms
<h41> BluesKaj, no problem. Do you think it would help to come bakc to #kubuntu at a later time and ask the question again?
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw_, perhaps you can help h41 , ...he wants to see the init.d text during boot
<smartboyhw_> h41, BluesKaj: I can't… But h41 what computer are you having?
<smartboyhw_> Very likely a kernel problem
<theillusiveman> blueskaj ran it, sould I reboot?
<BluesKaj> theillusiveman, did it install successfully ?
<BluesKaj> no errors  etc , we need to be careful here
<smartboyhw_> theillusiveman: If it installs successfully, reboot
<theillusiveman> blueskaj yes it did
<theillusiveman> rebooting
<BluesKaj> ok reboot
<h41> smartboyhw_, software, hardware? what do you need to know?
<blume> hi
<theillusiveman> and rebooted,  oundill no s
<smartboyhw_> uh oh
<theillusiveman> I mean, rebooted, still no sound lol
<theillusiveman> been up all night
<smartboyhw_> uh oh
<smartboyhw_> That's weird
<BluesKaj> theillusiveman, does aplay -l show any soundcards
<theillusiveman> blueskaj, nope same output
<theillusiveman> smartboyhw_ ran the dget succesfully
<BluesKaj> what about alsamixer
<BluesKaj> theillusiveman, run sudo apt-get remove  oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms
<BluesKaj> the open muon repositories and remove the ppa you just added
<theillusiveman> blueskaj removed and still no alsamixer
<BluesKaj> then
<BluesKaj> theillusiveman, , I'm out of ideas , that bug has been around for a few weeks but there doesn't seem to be a fix for it yet
<theillusiveman> blueskaj, thanks for all your help anyways, I need to go sleep now lol, we'll see what happens
<smartboyhw_> theillusiveman: You seriously want to try building the kernel?
<BluesKaj> thei make sure you remove the ppa first
<BluesKaj> theillusiveman,^
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw_, this is becoming a serious problem with intel audio drivers ...personally i think it's pulseaudio issue '
<smartboyhw_> BluesKaj: Boo Pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> this is 4th or 5th guy in the last few days with this "no soundcards" issue on intel audio
<BluesKaj> it would be interesting to see if alsa works on it's own , withot pulse
<BluesKaj> without
<h41> smartboyhw, which information do you mean when you say "what computer"?
<smartboyhw_> h41: The model
<smartboyhw_> CPU
<theillusiveman> smartboyhw_ I will but I must retire now, I've been messing with this thing obsessively for the last 7 ours straight
<smartboyhw_> *computer model
<h41> smartboyhw: it's a Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
<Diemex> Stupid Graphics drivers y u hat me soo much
<BluesKaj> Diemex, the optimus graphics system isn't very linux friendly I'm afraid , but here's a video that might help http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.ca/
<h41> smartboyhw, did you get the msg about the CPU model?
<smartboyhw> h41: No and plz give me the computer model as well
<h41> smartboyhw: it's a Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz and what do you mean with computer model? it's a custom build desktop pc
<smartboyhw> h41: Custom build? :O You are rich
<smartboyhw> Intel's CPU should work though, is it Sandy bridge?
<h41> smartboy: ah maybe it's my lack of language knowledge or my lack of IT knowledge but I don't think we talk about the same things ; >
<smartboyhw> h41: ?
<h41> smartboyhw: I don't really get what you mean by coputerr model
<smartboyhw> h41: Forget it, your computer is custom build…
<h41> smartboyhw: yes, i bought all parts and build them together by myself
<h41> smartboyhw: and this is the processor http://ark.intel.com/products/52209
<smartboyhw> h41: What's the chipset?
<h41> smartboyhw: after failed to find it out by myself, how can I see which chipset I have?
<smartboyhw> h41: Go to your motherboard's product websitr
<smartboyhw> *website
<smartboyhw> There should have the chipset listed
<h41> smartboyhw: allright, Intel® Z68 Express Chipset
<BluesKaj> which HW chipset , graphics ?
<h41> smartboyhw, BluesKaj: this is the mainboard if you need additional informations http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3897#ov
<smartboyhw> OK let me search… BluesKaj can you also search bugs for that CPU and chipset in "linux" package on LP?
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, I still don't know what h41 is looking for in the boot text , what he's trying to track down would help
<OerHeks> h41, Question: did you ever see an error during boot, missing intel-microcode ? i have AMD, i was missing amd-microcode, installing this package solved issues with newer CPU's
<OerHeks> else you acpi is configured wrong in your bios, if your system does not come out of sleep
<h41> BluesKaj, allright to get to the point. i've played around with getting an ntfs drive in fstab. when booting the kernel mesgs pass by then the screen goes black and normaly there would be the login screen after some time. BUT after i added the ntfs entry, the screen wasn't changing from black to login screen and i dont know why so i started recovery mode and there was a message saying it was unable to mount because the ntfs driver could not
<h41>  be loaded press s to skip or m to try again. long story short i want to see such messages when a boot fails
<h41> OerHeks: thanks OerHerks for your help about the sleep mode but that seems to be a known bug and i can live with hibernating the system (echo disk >> /sys/power/state) my real problem is, i want to see the init messages during boot like in the old times.
<h41> BluesKaj, smartboyhw, OerHeks: this message describes my wish exactly https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2012-June/261258.html
<BluesKaj> h41, the ntfs drive can be added in fstab , if your run a sudo blkid and copy the UUID to it  like so, this is my external drive entry in fstab , just substitute ntfs for ext4. : UUID=4b38b3eb-e7aa-4369-a645-3736f7edcecc /media/External ext4     defaults       0       1  Make sure you leave the quotation marks out when copying from the blkid output
<fractaline> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi fractaline
<h41> BluesKaj: thanks, i figured that out with google but what was bugging me was the situation i postet and that the OS didn't tell me i have to do an input for retry or skip the failed operation
<BluesKaj> h41, you shouldn't be getting that constant drive check if your fstab entry is correct
<h41> BluesKaj: sorry, Ishould have mentioned when I got that error, the line in fstab was incorrect(can't remeber which part of it)
<BluesKaj> h41, ok so are you getting a proper boot into the desktop from the login now ?
<h41> BluesKaj: yes, the question was future orientated for if I get a similar error in the future the OS will tell me and not quietly sitting there with a black screen leaving me searching for hours what the problem is
<BluesKaj> h41, at first that description reminded me of some graphics driver issues some users have reported
<h41> BluesKaj: sorry, i should work on my "asking a question" skills
<fractaline> :)
<BluesKaj> I can see where this symptom can lead to soem real confusion
<BluesKaj> some
<fractaline> i have so man questions i'm not sure where to start
<fractaline> many!
<BluesKaj> h41, no need to be sorry , it's good to know there are other issues that have to be considered when the login fails to start x and the desktop
<BluesKaj> fractaline, so what's your most important question :) ?
<fractaline> good question   ;)
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> then just pick one
<fractaline> there are so many applications for everything,  now i've installed kubuntu over ubuntu i have a mix up of default apps
<fractaline> i'm wondering if i should / could purge some stuff?
<BluesKaj> so what are your most used application types
<BluesKaj> that are duplicated
<BluesKaj> well you could do purekde , but Idon't know if it's been setup for 13.04 yet
<fractaline> web browser, file browser ,bittorrent
<BluesKaj> a few gtk apps that browsers use are required , especially for firefox
<Husar> What typo of encryption is use to encrypt home dir? (option in installation process)
<Husar> type*
<fractaline> the thing is i want to use / learn new things
<BluesKaj> well you could purge nautlius , some of the media players , install ktorrent
<BluesKaj> if it isn't already installed
<fractaline> yeah banshee has got to go
<fractaline> seems to be there
<BluesKaj> VLC is desktop agnostic so it runs and looks the same on most linux OSs
<BluesKaj> and dektops
<fractaline> it's what i've always used
 * BluesKaj nods
<fractaline> i guess i'm just exploring
<fractaline> no issues to solve just a lot of curiosity
<fractaline> so i've got muon update manager and software updater, yesterday muon said i did not have proper authentication but did not give the option to input password so i used software updater
<BluesKaj> fractaline, you could run ,sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<fractaline> i was considering that
<fractaline> no harm in it right?
<fractaline> if i really missed something i could reinstall
<fractaline> an app that is
<fractaline> BluesKaj, would you recommend it?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> you already have kubuntu-desktop installed , right ?
<BluesKaj> fractaline,^
<fractaline> yes even grub says i'm runnig kubuntu as i've done 2 upgrades since
<BluesKaj> I used the synaptic package manager for yrs until muon finally got mature enough to trust as a package guide and reference
<fractaline> hmm i see,  that is one i used a bit
<fractaline> muon is equal?
<BluesKaj> I'd say it is now
<BluesKaj> synaptic was becoming slow to load and run so i finally gave it up
<fractaline> yeah i think i'll gor for it
<Jeruvy> Trying to ping and cannot, and its not working.  Ping works everywhere else except IN to this box.
<Jeruvy> Also trying to vnc into box isn't working.  ssh does work.  I disabled ufw, but is there something else I may be missing?
<BluesKaj> using network manager , Jeruvy?
<Jeruvy> BluesKaj not intentionally. :)
<BluesKaj> for your netwoking settings
<BluesKaj> like vnc
<Jeruvy> VNC doesn't work anymore
<Jeruvy> my understanding is it uses knetworkmanager, but I can't see it.
<BluesKaj> !Krfb | Jeruvy
<Jeruvy> So using krfb how does one automate remote login?
<Jeruvy> (ie: I don't want to send permission requests)
<Jeruvy> removing it seemed out of the question.  Wanted to do a kde-full removal.
<BluesKaj> Jeruvy, don't know much about it , just that it's described as http://pastebin.com/GryrwVHv
<Jeruvy> And for some reason the machine is blocking my vnc requests to 5900.  I do not know why.
<BluesKaj> Krfb isn't installed by default here
<Jeruvy> I'm curious how you did that.
<BluesKaj> Ilooked up the description of Kfrb in muon and copied pasted the text to www.pastebin.com then copied the resulting URL after submitting the text
<BluesKaj> and pasted the url here, which automtically creates a link to that page
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jeruvy> Ok, got the pings working.
<SymeonT> hi people! would you recomment me a nice & easy program for podcaste creation in Ubuntu? thnx
<SymeonT> *podcast
<BluesKaj> !podcast | SymeonT
<BluesKaj> hmm
<SymeonT> i searched in wikipedia... probably i should use the term "screencast"
<BluesKaj> SymeonT, look in muon, podcast
<SymeonT> BluesKaj: thank you! omw searching this
<Diemex> I'm using kubuntu 13.04 and was wondering if it's possible to "forward" selected keyboard shortcuts to an app that isn't in focus? Usecase: I'm debugging an app so I'm using the app and have breakpoints in my ide, now I want to press a button to go to the next breakpoint while I'm in my app
<lars> I'm having problems installing Kubuntu 12.04
<lars> Is there an expert here who can help me?
<Diemex> lars: I'm not an expert but what's your proble?
<jussi> Hi Lars, whats the issue?
<juniormendonca> network issues... someone can help?
<BluesKaj> juniormendonca, ok what's happening with your network ?
<Unirgy> hi, in `ps -o ??` what is the identifier of current, NOT cumulative cpu utilization? thanks
<juniormendonca> i'm getting network instable,
<juniormendonca> using it now... and simply stops working
<juniormendonca> and conection comes back by itself with no intervention
<juniormendonca> that happened right now
<juniormendonca> kubuntu 12.04 x64
<juniormendonca> BluesKaj: i can use network with no complications on Linux Mint
<BluesKaj> just your irc server or thepc/ modem / router connection to the internet
<juniormendonca> connections to the internet
<juniormendonca> my pc conection to internet
<juniormendonca> i think MAYBE my driver can be updated
<juniormendonca> but i don't know how on linux
<BluesKaj> first check the physical connections
<juniormendonca> i'm windows user
<juniormendonca> physicals ok
<juniormendonca> checked already
<palasso> juniormendonca, had no issue on Linux Mint?
<BluesKaj> ethernet or wifi ?
<juniormendonca> exatly palasso
<palasso> What version of Linux Mint was it?
<juniormendonca> eth
<juniormendonca> the last one don't remember exatly
<palasso> Linux Mint 14 Nadia?
<juniormendonca> Nadia
<juniormendonca> thats it
<palasso> Ok
<palasso> 64-bit?
<juniormendonca> with nadia x86 network OK
<juniormendonca> with kubuntu x86 and x64 network fails
<palasso> kubuntu 12.04?
<juniormendonca> yes
<palasso> I'm asking because I'm trying to figure out which versions of kernel you had in each case
<juniormendonca> can u see any light?
<palasso> You said you're using eth right? So no proprietary driver right?
<juniormendonca> so i tell u that network ok using windows too
<juniormendonca> man. I can't confirm that
<palasso> Is it ethernet?
<juniormendonca> ethernet
<juniormendonca> can't confirm about proprietary driver
<palasso> could you find from menu the "additional drivers" program?
<palasso> If you use any proprietary driver it should list it there
<juniormendonca> trying to launch app
<palasso> Kubuntu 12.04 with kernel 3.2 64-bit seems to have the problem and Linux Mint 14 with kernel 3.5 32-bit seems to work ok. I would try out a more recent version of Kubuntu in case it'd change sth.
<palasso> Does this disconnection happen often?
<juniormendonca> frequently
<juniormendonca> curiously right now we got no problem
<juniormendonca> upgrading OS
<juniormendonca> maybe fixed it ...
<palasso> I'd try to test it with a liveCD on Kubuntu 12.10 or even 13.04 in case it'd happen
<juniormendonca> i got liveCD and same situation
<juniormendonca> 12.04
<palasso> with 12.04?
<palasso> Yeah
<palasso> So it's reproducible and it's on unchanged liveCD
<palasso> Maybe it's a problem on the specific release
<palasso> How abt trying out a liveCD with 13.04 or 12.10
<palasso> So if my speculation is correct 12.10 32-bit should behave like Linux Mint
<juniormendonca> so... no problem about that... but it really seems to be fixed right now
<juniormendonca> with OS updating
<juniormendonca> upgrading
<palasso> I hope it's fixed :)
<juniormendonca> so palasso where r u from?
<palasso> Though you're still using the old kernel... You need to restart after the distro upgrade for the new kernel to load
<juniormendonca> hum.
<palasso> But it might not be an issue on the kernel... and it might be fixed anyways
<juniormendonca> so I'm not using the updated version yet?
<juniormendonca> ok i got it
<palasso> You're not using the kernel yet. The other parts are getting loaded from disk as they're needed so they're the updated ones mostly
<palasso> So now you're on 13.04 64-bit?
<juniormendonca> how can i see?
<juniormendonca> how can i see some "My Computer properties"?
<palasso> open a terminal and type: lsb_release -a
<palasso> I think there is a module somewhere on KDE system settings as well just don't remember right now where...
<juniormendonca> 12.04.2 LTS
<juniormendonca> precise
<palasso> Ok so that was a regular update...
<juniormendonca> upgrading 12.04 to 13.04 with no formatting is no recommended?
<juniormendonca> or possible
<juniormendonca> ?
<palasso> It is possible. You can do it if you want. I just wouldn't recommend it yet. I'd firstly try out the liveCD solution
<juniormendonca> just for upgrading and no for fixing that issue
<palasso> 12.04 is an LTS release. 13.04 is standard release (support for 9 months only) you might want to stay on LTS. If it persists on LTS then maybe you'd have a better experience on a more recent release if no other solution is found
<palasso> if you open up muon package manager there is a button that does that ;)
<juniormendonca> i did it
<palasso> You may also go from muon's menu to "Software Sources" and change the setting which will notify you every time (every 6 months) a new kubuntu release is available
<palasso> You can select there if you want to be notified for newer LTS-only releases (which happen every 2 years next being 14.04), all releases or not getting a notification about newer releases
<palasso> juniormendonca, after the update finishes do a restart and then type in terminal lsb_release -a to see the release
<palasso> ok I'm out see you tomorrow
<juniormendonca> palasso: tks a lot!
<jdoles> Why is the package containing kwin dependent on nvidia hardware?
<jdoles> Or better said: on nvidia packages rendering amd hardware completely useless?
<jdoles> Were you drunk when you packaged this?
<BluesKaj> jdoles, we don't package here , take your compaints to #kubuntu-devel ...we provide support only
<theillusiveman> hi, I got the notorious Intel hda sound  issue, ran out of solutions here last night, but if anything new comes uo...
<jdoles> theillusiveman_: it's not an Intel hda sound issue.
<jdoles> theillusiveman_: it's an issue causes by your Kubuntu/Ubuntu packagers.
<jdoles> theillusiveman_: sent them your angry letters or just switch to something that does work.
<jdoles> theillusiveman_: for example, running Windows and then some UNIX in a VM.
<jdoles> theillusiveman_: I am sure they can get virtual hardware working, but the real thing is just too difficult for them.
#kubuntu 2014-05-12
<sandman13> is there a minimal CD of Kubuntu?
<sandman13> 14.04
<valorie> sandman13: no, but you can use the Ubuntu mini, and just install kubuntu-desktop
<sandman13> valorie: I want very basic install like Debian and don't want the extra stuffs that come pre-installed with kubuntu
<sandman13> the policy is keep the packages to minimum and don't install unecessary packages
<valorie> sure
<sandman13> valorie: i have debian 7 installed but want alternative to it
<valorie> you can look in muon or whatever package manager you prefer to see what kubuntu-desktop install
<valorie> s
<valorie> it is a metapackage, of course
<valorie> or you can get .... kde-runtime ? I think is the most minimal
<valorie> !info kde-runtime
<ubottu> kde-runtime (source: kde-runtime): runtime components from the official KDE release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1677 kB, installed size 7891 kB
<valorie> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.308.1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<valorie> huh
<valorie> but the depends....
<sandman13> valorie maybe kdedesktop-plasma-workspace
<sandman13> atleast it is on debian
<valorie> as I say, you can look at muon or synaptic or whatever you use, and look at the dependencies
<sandman13> okay got that
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jim486> hi everyone
<valorie> what can we help you with, jim486?
<jim486> nothing, just saying hi
<valorie> hello to you as well
<Tesserakt> hi
<Tesserakt> teilnehmer?
<Tesserakt>    //y = y-wert der Zelle; x ist der x-wert
<Tesserakt>   for i := -1 to 1 do
<Tesserakt>   for j := -1 to 1 do
<Tesserakt>   begin
<Tesserakt>     sum := sum + a[y+j,x+i]                //sum = Anzahl der Nachbarn
<Tesserakt>   end;
<unopaste> Tesserakt you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<valorie> that was odd
<lordievader> Good morning.
<salsero|2> good morning evader
<lordievader> Hey salsero|2, how are you?
<TheFakeazneD525> lordievader: http://37.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnfhynQpI01qm348ao1_500.jpg
<salsero|2> good you?
<lordievader> salsero|2: Doing okay here ;)
<salsero|2> you a kiwi?
<lordievader> Hope so. Shall we continue in #kubuntu-offtopic?
<salsero|2> sure
<luc4> Hello! Anyone else unable to run kmix?
<valorie> luc4: what happens?
<valorie> runs fine for me....
<luc4> valorie: it seems to simply exit without showing any interface.
<luc4> 32bit?
<luc4> I'm on 64.
<valorie> perhaps try running it from the commandline, and see if you get any useful output
<valorie> I'm on 64 bit on this box
<valorie> latest 14.04
<luc4> valorie: done, I only see the usual Qt warning twice: "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.".
<luc4> gdb reports a process exited correctly.
<luc4> valorie: [Inferior 1 (process 5401) exited normally]
<valorie> very odd
<valorie> if I had seen anyone else mention problems, I would say file a bug with the cli ubuntu-bug
<luc4> valorie: in fact now I don't know what to do...
<valorie> but since I haven't, it is probably a KDE bug
<valorie> did you do anything unusual, like remove pulseaudio?
<valorie> change backends but not log out?
<luc4> valorie: I don't think so. Actually audio is not working good here.
<luc4> valorie: but that is probably unrelated.
<valorie> do you use phonon-backend-gstreamer, which is what is provided by default
<valorie> or the vlc backend, which seems to be working better these days
<valorie> !info phonon-backend-vlc
<ubottu> phonon-backend-vlc (source: phonon-backend-vlc): Phonon VLC backend. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 82 kB, installed size 334 kB
<gattler> hi, i'm trying to use kubuntu 14.04 on intel valley view hardware but i can't get the internal screen to work
<gattler> it's a lenvovo idea flex 10
<ShalokShalom> https://next.duckduckgo.com/
<jussi> hrm, my calendar in Kontact has decided to take a walk. any ideas how to get it back?  (or even where to start looking)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Walex> jussi: have you tried #Kontact and #KDE for that?
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  does someone know if its possible to turn off smooth rendered fonts in the kate editor form kde?
<Paradisee> hello
<Walex> howlymowly: yes, someone will know for sure.
<Paradisee> ive installed kubuntu on my new laptop, but i get a black screen, how can i solve this?
<howlymowly> Walex: you're so funny
<lordievader> Paradisee: What graphics card and driver do you use?
<Walex> Paradisee: have you tried switching to console 1 to see if the text-mode console works?
<Paradisee> i cant even press ctrl + alt + F1 to get the terminal :/
<Paradisee> i have to go to the recovery mode and run the terminal there
<Walex> Paradisee: also, very new GPUs are not supported as <lordievader> hints.
<Walex> howlymowly: "anyone"/"someone" questions deserve to be answered literally :-)
<Paradisee> ill give a look
<Paradisee> pretty impossible to read what lspci gives :/
<Paradisee> cant even scroll up
<Paradisee> its a radeon btw
<lordievader> Paradisee: "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA"
<Paradisee> it doesnt give graphic card
<lordievader> It should.
<lordievader> It should also show the currently loaded driver.
<Paradisee> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corpotation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Paradisee> Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2184
<lordievader> Do you have a dual gpu system?
<Paradisee> i dont think so
<lordievader> Since you said you had a radeon.
<lordievader> Anyhow, does the gui in the live cd work?
<Paradisee> ive just tried the debian live and it works
<BluesKaj> dual gpus are usually optimus , which intel and nvidia
<BluesKaj> use
<BluesKaj> Paradisee, can you pastebin , sudo lshw -C video
<Paradisee> nope i cant
<Paradisee> i have to run a live cd to do it
<lordievader> And your live cd doesn't have an internet connection?
<Paradisee> it should have
<Paradisee> actually im not on a live cd
<Paradisee> im on recovery mode
<Paradisee> i have to go to work
<Paradisee> ill join from there
<Irish_canon> Hello I am running 13.10 kubuntu and my wireless is there but disabled how do I enable it
<LucidGuy> Is the KDE desktop still called the Plasma desktop?
<hateball> Irish_canon: What do you mean "there but disabled"?
<hateball> Irish_canon: Do you have a hardware killswitch which has disabled it? Or is it disabled in network-manager?
<Irish_canon> when i go under the nm-tool gui its disabled and i cant enable it
<lordievader> LucidGuy: Yes.
<Irish_canon> no hardware kill switch on this system ....wish it was that simple
<hateball> LucidGuy: I think Plasma Desktop Workspace, and you have Netbook Workspace
<hateball> Irish_canon: does running "dmesg" show anything obvious?
<Irish_canon> disabled in network-manager
<hateball> Irish_canon: Like a missing driver or some such
<Irish_canon> hang on
<hateball> Irish_canon: What chipset is it? Have you checked with jockey-kde that there are no restricted drivers pending to be installed?
<Irish_canon> never used jockey-kde b4
<LucidGuy> So if I were to reference the KDE eye candy look .. I would want to refer to the KDE Plasma Desktop workspace
<lordievader> LucidGuy: Exactly ;)
<Irish_canon> chip set is -> Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<LucidGuy> Thank you.
<Irish_canon> used jocket-kde.... nothing found
<BluesKaj> jockey has been replaced by driver manager in system settings
<Irish_canon> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey Irish_canon
<Irish_canon> wats up
<BluesKaj> Irish_canon,, not much, just having some breakfast..you still having wifi troubles eh? that chip can be a pita
<Irish_canon> your telling me bi
<Irish_canon> only thing is now im using 13.10 rather then 14.04 and the wireless card is showing but cant enable it
<BluesKaj> so it runs fine in 13.10?
<Irish_canon> yes but cant enable it rfkill list shows it there but its off
<Irish_canon> hardware and software is no
<BluesKaj> Irish_canon, check this out http://askubuntu.com/questions/419867/qualcomm-atheros-ar9485-wireless-network-adapter-not-working-on-ubuntu-13-10
<BluesKaj> hey genii
<Irish_canon> will check be back soon
 * genii slides BluesKaj a new coffee
 * BluesKaj accepts it with gratitude :)
<BluesKaj> Irish_canon, has atheros wifi probs Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Irish_canon> yes I do... pain in the ass so far
<Irish_canon> when im in /etc/modprobe.d and run sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi it tells -  ERROR  missing module name. -  FATAL: Error running remove command for iwlwifi
<dubis_> hi all, When  I launch Okular my Xserver is blinking and my cpu is uper
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Irish_canon> http://pastebin.com/u6LJGFeZ
<dubis_> the screen configuration is apering
<hmgray> hi, does kubuntu support activities ?
<ovidiu-florin> hello
<ovidiu-florin> hmgray: yes it does
<hmgray> cool, activities changed my life, what a cool concept
<hmgray> any way short of chroot to keep activities siloed ?
<TheFakeazneD525> hmgray: How siloed you want?
<TheFakeazneD525> In theory, I guess you could go for a VM :P
<TheFakeazneD525> It depends on the situation
<hmgray> thunderbird only to open links in firefox in activity only, not across other activities.
<dubis_> sudo skill plymouthd fixed my problem ???? any advise
<ovidiu-florin> hmgray: I believe that is eighter a option or a bug
<dubis_> I've to sue acrobat reader now ...sni snif
<hmgray> well, guess i'm forced to go with chroot for those activities I want siloed....bummer
<hmgray> thanks for the answers bye
<LucidGuy> How would you refer the little alt+f2 drop launch window ...
<LucidGuy> quich launch bar?
<lordievader> LucidGuy: That is krunner.
<LucidGuy> lordievader, thanks ...
<rvdv> How to configure kubuntu 14.04 software manager, so that I can update the system without sudo password?
<rvdv> only ask password when I install new software
<BluesKaj> !sudoer
<BluesKaj> !info sudoer
<ubottu> Package sudoer does not exist in trusty
<BluesKaj> weird
<BluesKaj> rvdv, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<Kraji> anyone having troubles with teletaphy-kde?
<rvdv> Looking in the settings of the software manager ... but can not find a something for pasword less upgrade of installed software ... will take a loot BluesKaj
<rberg__> you can configure in "Software & updates" to automatically install packages instead of notifying
<rberg__> ohh actually thats just for security updates
<BluesKaj> rberg__, rvdv the sudoers file can be setup to avoid using the pw while updating and upgraing, also one can use alias commands in ~/.bashrc to shorten the commands as well
<BluesKaj> upgrading
<rvdv> Seems I need to make a command alias to muon-updater ... and allow my user to use that without password
<BluesKaj> rvdv, I'm talking about the terminal here
<rberg__> yeah I am familiar with sudoers,  you would restrict it to apt-get update and apt-get -y upgrade. that way install wont be allowed
<BluesKaj> the -y option is dangerous in some cases , it's best to be able to review the changes before upgrading automatically
<rvdv> BluesKaj: I was talking about muon-updater which ask a password for normal upgrades ... Opensuse has it out of the box setup that for these kind of actions no password is required
<BluesKaj> rvdv, I find it simpler to use the terminal , personally
<rvdv> BluesKaj: I just find it more comfortable to do two clicks with the mouse without typing anything ... not open a terminal if not needed ...
<Jags> hi people
<Jags> can anyone help me with updates through termina
<Jags> terminal
<BluesKaj> personal preference i guess, sudoers combined with alias commands mkes updates and upgrades pretty simple and easy
<Jags> i am not able to download any update through sudo apt-get command
<Jags> gives an error
<BluesKaj> Jags, post the error
<Jags> wait a sec, i'll post it
<BluesKaj> in 3 lines or less
<BluesKaj> otherwise pastebin
<Jags> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Jags> i wanted to install adobe flash player plugin for mozilla through this command sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<BluesKaj> Jags, do you have a package manager open as well ?
<Jags> none open
<Jags> i got same error when i tried installing vlc player through terminal
<BluesKaj> hmm, try this command, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jags> okay, and then
<genii> I think there's a factoid for this...
<genii> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BluesKaj> Jags, then try the install
<Jags> ok, will try
<Jags> still the same.
<Jags> will security updates help solve thsi issue
<Jags> cuz there's pending update
<BluesKaj> then the package manager is open
<Jags> Strangely i dont see any package managers up and running
<Jags> could they be hidden and run in background
<BluesKaj> pending makes it active, run the update in package manager
<Jags> hmm guess will do that
<dbrom> trying to remove virtualbox when apt-get remove doesnt remove all files
<rvdv> Oh btw ... Thank You!  BluesKaj ;)
<BluesKaj> rvdv, yw
<Jags> thanx buddy @ Blueskaj
<Jags> will try updating first and theen carry on
<BluesKaj> ok Jags
<ThatGuy> test123
<ThatGuy> how do i changed my name?
<Riddell> ** kubuntu meeting in 5 minutes
<LucidGuy> Anyone know how to disable desktop effects from startup .. via a conf file?  Google doesnt seem to have the answer for me.
<toni_> Hello everyone
<toni_> i'm using kubuntu since 10.04 lts and in this 14.04 lts i found an excesive battery consume, it's remarkable that i've just buy a new pc with a bigger processor and a nvidia gt 740M graphic card
<toni_> but, i've windows 8.1 also in this pc, and using kubuntu the battery can extends its life maximum 1h 30 min
<toni_> with windows 8.1 may be 2h 30 min
<TheFakeazneD525> :c
<TheFakeazneD525> I was going to recommend the xorg-edgers fresh crack
<TheFakeazneD525> or whatevs
<wuschLOR> need some help kde just killed all the umlaut (ä ü ö ß)
<ahmad_> hey , can i ask one question ?
<BluesKaj> ahmad_, ask away
<ahmad_> blusfish text editor stopped working suddenly , how can i open it ? i removed it and installed againd , but i faild to open it !!!
<BluesKaj> ahmad_, sorry, not at all familiar with bluefish
<ahmad_> ok , no problem , i have another question !
<wuschLOR> ahmad_: don't ask if you can ask a question just ask the question
<ahmad_> don't ask !!!???
<wuschLOR> pls ask
<wuschLOR> @ ahmad_ i thought you had another question ?
<ahmad_> yes , how can i use ubuntu repository inside kubunty ?
<thelionroars> does anyone know where the host keys are kept for dolphin? I've installed a new SSH server with the same IP and port as previous and it complains every time I try SFTP
<genii> ahmad_: All of the *buntu flavours like Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu all use the same repositories
<wuschLOR> easy kubuntu is part of the ubuntu ppa
<wuschLOR> you shuld be able to install everything from ubuntu with apt-get
<wuschLOR> or the softwarecenter
<wuschLOR> or aptitude
<genii> Muon is the default package manager in Kubuntu, but getting used to apt-get is best because it works on all *buntu no matter their individual package managers
<rberg__> thelionroars: ssh host keys are in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<wuschLOR> and apt-get is faster;)
<thelionroars> thanks rberg__
<ahmad_> i want to install skype for kubuntu
<wuschLOR> thats nonfree software you need to activate the canonical partner ppa
<wuschLOR> open muon
<wuschLOR> find the software sources
<wuschLOR> navigate to other software
<wuschLOR> check cannonical partner
<wuschLOR> done
<bonk3rzz> is there a way to remove the desktop wiget "thing" in the top left corner of 14.04 i no i can move it but i really want it gone
<genii> bonk3rzz: Add a new widget from the bar, choose Get New Widgets... Download new Plasma Widgets.... search for Py-Cashew and install it
<bonk3rzz> i dont want to add more... I want to remove the desktop tool box (its stupid)
<genii> bonk3rzz: That's the plasmoid that lets you do that.
<bonk3rzz> ah i see thx
<bonk3rzz> ok its installed but how do i remove it
<genii> Drag the Py-Cashew widget off the widget window onto your bar then you can open it from there and get rid of the desktop cashew
<genii> Beer O Clock!
<bonk3rzz> ya nothin
#kubuntu 2014-05-13
<rocco> HI
<rocco> homerun-kicker its available on 12.04 ?? Thanks
<ShalokShalom> maybe as ppa ? https://next.duckduckgo.com/
<rocco> dont work ShalokShalom
<rocco> sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-homerun-kicker
<rocco> i have the ppa added, i only have homerun-menu
<ShalokShalom> ppa
<ShalokShalom> ah
<ShalokShalom> i guess you wont (directly) upgrade to 14.04 ?
<rocco> i do that a few days back and some issues come up with 14.04
<rocco> im back to 12.04
<ShalokShalom> ah
<ShalokShalom> sorry :/
<rocco> well, thanks ShalokShalom
<ShalokShalom> Mine Netrunner 13.12 runs awesome, so maybe a upgrade to 13.10 makes it for you :)
<ShalokShalom> already restart ?
<rocco> yes
<ShalokShalom> ok
<rocco> but i need LTA
<rocco> LTS*
<ShalokShalom> u can upgrade later ?
<rocco> well, i think that i have no choice xD
<ShalokShalom> u ask in #kde already ?
<rocco> yep
<rocco> nobody answers
<rocco> 2 hours there
<ShalokShalom> hnn
<rocco> brb, thanks for your time ShalokShalom
<ShalokShalom> for my personal interest: in which issues you run in 14.04 ?
<ShalokShalom> aje
<Kubius> hello
<Kubius> I have a problem - kubuntu's not recognizing my battery properly
<Kubius> when I use upower -i, it gives me no information
<Kubius> besides "charging"
<jelly_> hello
<jParkton> ujelly?
<jelly_> Why my kubuntu don't have voice
<jelly_> a bug?
<jParkton> should it speak to you?
<jParkton> apt-get install artificialIntel
<jelly_> i'm watching  video
<jParkton> aHH
<jParkton> lspci
<jParkton> does it pick up your sound card?
<jelly_> ..I dont know
<jelly_> How to check wheather it pick ip my sound card or not
<jelly_> 01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Redwood HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5000 Series]
<jParkton> weird
<jParkton> do you have alsa all installed
<jParkton> alsa-utils alsa-core etc?
<jelly_> 01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Redwood HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5000 Series]
<jelly_> sorry
<jelly_> jelly@jelly-acer:~$ alsa
<jelly_> Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<jelly_> so what
<jParkton> try alsamixer
<jParkton> F6 will switch cards
<rvdv> Maybe Master volume is muted
<jParkton> mhm
<jelly_>                                                               │
<jelly_> │    ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐    │
<jelly_> │    │  │     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │    │
<jelly_> │    │  │     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │    │
<jelly_> │    │  │     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │    │
<jelly_> │    │  │     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│    →
<unopaste> jelly_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<jParkton> wow
<jParkton> heh
<rvdv> :-) ... at least the first bar of master volume looks empty (off)
<jParkton> lol
<jelly_>                                                                   │
<jelly_> │    ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐    │
<jelly_> │    │  │     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │    │
<jelly_> │    │  │     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │    │
<jelly_> │    │  │     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │    │
<jelly_> │    │  │     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│    →
<unopaste> jelly_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<jParkton> dang jelly_ get a clue
<jParkton> stop pasting in the room
<jParkton> use a paste service
<jParkton> http://paste.kde.org/
<jelly_> http://paste.kde.org/p0sscifh9
<rvdv> Oh, not empty afterall :-)
<jParkton> ok so pressthe up arrow on the master volume
<jelly_> en
<rvdv> and also on the 3rd column
<jelly_> http://goo.gl/CeuZrf
<jParkton> lookin good
<jelly_> ...
<jelly_> but no voice..
<tsimpson> MM means the left and right channels are muted, press the M key to unmute them
<jelly_> haha.
<jelly_> Thank you
<jelly_> all
<rvdv> indeed ... missed that
<rvdv> :-)
<jelly_> so good
<jelly_> i learn more knowledge today
<rvdv> Enjoy your movie :-)
<marcosRz> Hello everyone, is it possible to run an application using a specific KDE color scheme. For example, I want to run Amarok using a specific color scheme (that is not the default that I'm using). I do not want to change my default color scheme.
<jussi> marcosRz: you can do that using a .qss file. you make the .qss scheme, then start the program with it like: dolphin -stylesheet /path/to/stylesheet.qss
<jussi> marcosRz: I think that is what you are after, right?
<marcosRz> thank you jussi
<jussi> :)
<marcosRz> Yep! Going to search more info
<marcosRz> on how to specify it
<jussi> marcosRz: yeah, there are a bunch of examples out there
<jussi> its very simple, basically listing an element and a colour
<jussi> for example, my sheet for quassel: http://git.quassel-irc.org/?p=quassel.git;a=blob_plain;f=data/stylesheets/jussi01-darktheme.qss;hb=HEAD
<marcosRz> cool, thanks :D
<dubis_> Hi all, The search in kmail doesn't work anymore? I can not find the nepomuk interface after update
<mkumar> dubis_:check for it in the package manager
<dubis_> mkumar: Nepomuk is installed.....
<mkumar> dubis_:nepomuk is going to be replaced by baloo http://community.kde.org/Baloo
<lordievader> Good morning.
<dubis_> mkumar so I unisntall nepomuk and I install baloo
<mkumar> dubis_:i think baloo is installed by default on the latest version.just update your packages using update manager.
<lordievader> On KDE 4.13/Trusty Baloo is installed per default, indeed.
<mkumar> dubis_:and don't try to remove nepomuk
<dubis_> I've got libbaloo* installed only
<Walex> dubis_: I think that Baloo is a replacement for Strigi, not for Nepomuk.
<Walex> dubis_: anyhow I use Recoll for indexing.
<Walex> ahhh that was not quite right. Baloo is designed to replace both Nepomuk and Strigi. http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/nepomuk/2013-December/004858.html
<dubis_> walex: Why  can I not do any search in kmail
<Walex> dubis_: I suspect that you need to migrate your existing search data, or else rebuild it.
<Walex> dubis_: try asking in #KDE-Baloo and/or #Kontact too
<dubis_> Thks Walex
<dan> hi
<hateball> hello
<dan> how are you
<lordievader> o/
<jussi> well that was short and disapointing...
<yossarianuk> hi - I just accidentally disabled 'confirm close' in konsole - how do you re-enable it ?
<yossarianuk>  i.e I unticked it - so now konsole closes without confirmation - how do I re-enable the confirmation ?
<maninder> ?
<maninder> Hello Everyone
<maninder> is anybody there
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<TheFakeazneD525> BluesKaj: it would seem
<TheFakeazneD525> that my konversation skripts are borked
<BluesKaj> TheFakeazneD525, well i can't help there, never use them
<TheFakeazneD525> :V
<TheFakeazneD525> I'll ask in #konversation then
<TheFakeazneD525> but no probs
<TheFakeazneD525> its not like i really use them much :c
<BluesKaj> probly best
<yossarianuk> hi - I just accidentally disabled 'confirm close' in konsole - how do you re-enable it ? i.e I unticked it - so now konsole closes without confirmation - how do I re-enable the confirmation ?
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, open it with krunner
<BluesKaj> BBL
<MoonBob> free cryptocurrency giveaway at #einsteiniumfoundation
<MoonBob> :p
<aljosa> anybody else having issues w/ wifi? it's working for wifi connections i already have but i can't add new connections. network manager doesn't save data when i edit connection name and set wpa2 password
<BluesKaj> aljosa, does, iwlist scan, show the connection you want to save?
<aljosa> BluesKaj: yes, everything is ok. i can open network manager form to enter data for wireless connection, SSID is selected from dropdown but nothing happens when i click "Ok". and i can normally connect to any connection previously configured
<aljosa> network manager UI is broken, not drivers or something similar
<aljosa> kwallet is working ok since it network manager can get password for previously configured connections
<BluesKaj> aljosa, try the network manager widget for the panel
<aljosa> widget is even worse. i click on connection/ssid and input field for password opens but when i enter password (w/ enter or by clicking connect) it just closes the input field area and nothing happens
<BluesKaj> aljosa, dunno anything about kwallet, since i don't use it , but don't think it's necessary for wifi
<aljosa> i use it and wifi password are stored there but yes, it's not related to network manager problems in this case
<jarkko> how to disable baloo correctly?
<BluesKaj> jarkko, you can only add dirs to baloo "do not search these location" , if you try to remove it will take the desktop with it.
<jarkko> what's the point of that
<jarkko> is there any source what different process are doing? i found out zeitgate doing so suspicious activity that i removed it
<BluesKaj> system monitor, jarkko
<BluesKaj> I mean if you try to remove baloo it will take the desktop amd PIM apps with it
<BluesKaj> amd=and
<hateball> jarkko: If you add your entire ~/ it wont index anything
<jarkko> how do i edit baloo?
<hateball> jarkko: alt+f2 -> baloo
<hateball> or however you launch krunner
<BluesKaj> systemsettings desktop search
<aljosa> does network manager have a cmd line UI/app to modify settings?
<aljosa> which package contains kde related networkmanager stuff. i'd like to reinstall it?
<BluesKaj> aljosa, network-manager in the software center
<deep> Hi
<deep> I need some help regarding installing build-essential in KUbuntu 4.2.2
<deep> Any help ?
<andybrine> Does anyone know if there is a simple way to download all my files from ubuntuone on 14.04
<andybrine> ?
<alket> andybrine: your home direcoty ?
<alket> just archive it
<andybrine> I want to download all my backed up files on ubuntu one onto my computer
<alket> go up on folder from your home directory
<alket> where your username is, and archive it
<andybrine> from the ubuntu one website?
<slackerr> Hi all. I've upgraded my system to 14.04 and i bored it very slow. I saw different reasons in google, but still have no solution. Its on AMD Turion X2 acer 5530g laptop with RV650 Radeon HD 3470(3470). Every operation going so slow... i tried to kill baloo caching tool, but even without it the same situation
<slackerr> now i'm try to use lightweight browser midori, because chromium has so slow speed and laggy ui rendering... About HW accel, Direct rendering: Yes
<Darthfrog> slackerr:  My suggestion would be to install htop (sudo apt-get install htop) and use it to see what's hogging resources.
<slackerr> Darthfrog: i have it and tested. Now there are not any special heavy  tasks in process list. but when i begin do something, it going very slow
<Darthfrog> Is memory being swapped out?
<LucidGuy> I would like to execute a bash.sh script with every user login, but I ideally want this script to be placed somewhere outside the users home directory.  Does such a place exist?  I will use this script to modify users environment during login.
<Darthfrog> Put the script wherever you want it and call it from ~/.kde/Autostart.
<slackerr> Darthfrog: my kde monitor doesnt show swap usage. where other place to see it?
<Darthfrog> slackerr: htop
<Darthfrog> or top.
<slackerr> vmstat -S m
<slackerr> procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ------cpu-----
<slackerr>  r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa st
<slackerr>  0  0      0    192    139    889    0    0   162    86  624 1289 18  7 59 16  0
<Darthfrog> htop/top shows the same info in an easier to digest format. :-)
<Dutchman> andybrine: http://askubuntu.com/questions/452524/how-to-download-all-files-from-ubuntu-one-in-14-04
<slackerr> from top:  Swap:  4883756 total,      264 used,  4883492 free.   834184 cached Mem
<rberg__> while on the topic of swap use.. does anybody know how to tell what is being swapped out? like what program maybe.
<Darthfrog> So you're not swapping out.
<Darthfrog> slackerr: Sorry, I don't know what's going on.
<slackerr> Darthfrog:  thanks for attention. i will try to use older kernel
<Darthfrog> slackerr: A shot in the dark:  If you run a command from a virtual terminal (ie. CTL-ALT-F1), does it still bog down?  Alt-F7 to get back to X.  That would take the graphics driver out of the issue.
<slackerr> Darthfrog: what command?  in konsole many small cmds runs quick..
<Darthfrog> My mind goes blank.  :-)
<slackerr> from terminal i see everything is enough quick
<slackerr> with framebuffer
<Darthfrog> Which graphics driver is in use?
<slackerr> hmm looks like xorg log says me it tried fglrx module
<Darthfrog> "lsmod | grep fglrx"
<slackerr> thanks. no, there is radeon  module
<Darthfrog> I'd try both|either vesa & fglrx.
<jarkko>  
<jarkko> __Roey:
<jarkko> '
<jarkko> __Roey:
<jParkton> spaz much?
<[dz]> wat
<ec_> ahoy dere! in partitioning, NTFS= windows?
<genii> ec_: Yup
<ec_> alright! so, then which file system does ubuntu use?
<genii> ec_: Usually ext4
<ec_> roger that, thanks! might have a few questions here as I am setting up my new system.
<genii> ec_: The partition type for linux is also usually 83, and for swap partitions 82
<bubbly193> Mhall119: finally found you... just wanted to make sure you know i'm now able to do html/css for the API site, if there's any low level needing done
<mhall119> bubbly193: awesome, I don't have anything specific that needs doing, other than general "make it look nicer"
<bubbly193> Okay, I'll poke over the tree
<bubbly193> Mhall119: sorry if you sent anything, my client kicked me
<mhall119> bubbly193: awesome, I don't have anything specific that needs doing, other than general "make it look nicer"
<mhall119> that's all I sent
<bubbly193> Mhall119: Okay i got it
<Rocco-_> Hello
 * genii slides Rocco-_ a fresh coffee
<Rocco-_> xD
<Rocco-_> genii:  14.04 consumes a lot more than 12.04--
<paolinux> ciao
<lordievader> o/
<Rocco-_> o/
<paolinux> qualcuno di voi usa kmail + doveco (imap server)?
<lordievader> !it | paolinux
<ubottu> paolinux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Rocco-_> english please :)
<paolinux> I'm sorry :)
<Rocco-_> its ok
<paolinux> thanks
<Rocco-_> : )
<paolinux> there is any one that using kamil + Dovecot imap server?
<peluchin> hola
<peluchin> se ve lo que escribo?
<Husel> Hey, I'm going to install Java and I need to know whether to use i586 or the x64 installer, how do i find out what my system is?
<TheFakeazneD525> Husel: uname -a
<Husel> TheFakeazneD525: thanks, it says x86_64, so i guess x64?
<TheFakeazneD525> yep
<Husel> thank you :)
<TheFakeazneD525> 64 is backwards compatible with 86
#kubuntu 2014-05-14
<sandman13> this is weird I have sources pointed to that of trusty but on tty it shows kubuntu 13.10
<ec__> oy! I just tried trusty for the first time today, on a desktop pc. it takes way too much resources and runs really slowly.
<ec__> :/
<ec__> much better ubuntu 10.04 that I've been using
<ironhoof> Hello, the video proprietary driver notifications, keep notifying me, although I already installed a driver, is there a way to stop it? 14.04
<valorie> ironhoof: hmmm, that was fixed -- have you updated and upgraded?
<valorie> I had it in the beta, but not since
<ironhoof> Yea, i updated first thing, after the installation is complete always. It seems to have stopped though, odd
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bukai> Hi I want to work on projects related to OSGi and contribute to kde can someone please suggest me some appropiate junior jobs to get started with?
<valorie> ?
<valorie> after one minute?
<valorie> :(
<valorie> oh good, you came back
<valorie> bukai: what area of KDE are you interested in?
<valorie> also, OSGi?
<bukai> i want to work on the architecture of any application using OSGi.
<valorie> but what is it?
<valorie> google isn't helping me much
<valorie> too many choices
<valorie> sec
<bukai> It is used to achive modularity in a much better fashion, the problems of jar hell and related things can be avoided using OSGi
<valorie> ok
<valorie> so, our applications and such usually do not use java as such
<valorie> however, perhaps the #kde-devel channel can help you find more specificity
<bukai> ok, thanks.
<rawi> Hi, folks, pretty urgent matter...
<rawi> working on Kubuntu 14.04 64 bit
<rawi> today I got a full update of KDE to version 4.13.1 (PPA and backports enabled)
<rawi> now Krusader and Dolphin kannot Copy TO a mouted saba-share any more
<rawi> and Krusader shows all the time "Mt.Man working..." in the field for the DriveSpace
<rawi> Error is: "Could not write file, Disk full"
<rawi> but I can do anything from commandline
<salsero> df -h
<salsero> df -hi
<rawi> Filesystem               Inodes IUsed IFree IUse% Mounted on
<rawi> [...]
<rawi> /xxx.yyy.36.98/xxx_y/    410M  1,6M  409M    1% /home/xxx_y/mnt/HG001
<rawi> and, how I said, all is posible from the commandline
<lordievader> !paste | rawi
<ubottu> rawi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> It seems to me you only have 1.6Mb free.
<rawi> sorry about not pasting
<rawi> and sorry, this are the INodes
<rawi> df -h gives 1.3TB free
<lordievader> Can you paste the full output of df -h?
<rawi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462035/
<lordievader> Hmm, I agree. I see no reason it should say the disk is full.
<rawi> and here on the left side... http://imagebin.org/310804
<rawi> Krusader is struggling to get the size of mounted partition
<hateball> nice, chromium blocks imagebin
<hateball> rawi: can you see any contents of the mounted drives at all, using GUI?
<rawi> hateball: yes, I can see files, I can open files, I can edit existing files
<hateball> rawi: ah
<rawi> I also can create new files with rightclick->new file and I get the new file saved
<rawi> but cannot copy from one side to the other
<rawi> neider with krusader nor dolphin
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<rawi> and cannot paste a file in a konqueror window of the share either
<rawi> it is something wrong with the whole underlayer of KDE for copy/paste files on samba shares
<BluesKaj> rawi, konqueror? don't you mean dolphin?
<BluesKaj> is the destination folder shared? if not then there's your answer
<rawi> BluesKaj: I meant that copy/paste of files to the share is not working in Krusader, Dolphin and  konqueror, in all 3 not!
<rawi> in a Konsole I can do whatever I want with MidnightCommander eg
<BluesKaj> can you copy and paste files to a different share?
<benvantende> hey people, i am kinda wondering how search works these days. i do not get proper results in dolphin, but strigi, nepomuk etc. also seem to be removed.  What do I need to do to be sure files are indexed?
<benvantende> desktop search does not seem to have any config besides disallowing folders
<BluesKaj> benvantende, baloo is the new file index/search in system settings>desktop search
<benvantende> hey BluesKaj, that kinda got in silently then ;)
<rawi> BluesKaj: no I cannot. I have 2 samba shares mounted and since the update today I got this problem with both shares
<BluesKaj> benvantende, are you on 14.04
<benvantende> sure latest greatest
<BluesKaj> rawi, perhaps file a bug or search launchpad, it may already be reported
<rawi> BluesKaj: think not, is to fresh
<rawi> but thanks
<BluesKaj> rawi, what about ssh into the shares ?
<rawi> BluesKaj: the shares are already mounted, sorry, I don't understand
<BluesKaj> rawi, rather than samba , can you ssh into the destination machine ?
<rawi> BluesKaj: shure I can ssh into the server. I am the root there and I have about 40 Users on the shares now
<rawi> no other user is complaining... all are windows users
<rawi> I'm the admin and the only one using Kubuntu or Linux to attach the shares
<BluesKaj> rawi, I wonder if the experts at #kubuntu-devel or #kde can help you
<rawi> BluesKaj: thank you
<benvantende> Hey BluesKay search works fine now. I fiddled with the rc file after searching for Baloo. Not totally logical what happened, but it works.
<benvantende> BluesKay: are there also stats of how many files are indexed etc. some status would be nice.
<alket> Is it just me or firefox crashes often ?
<BluesKaj> benvantende, I really don't know much about file search and indexing since I don't need it, being a home user
<benvantende> BluesKaj: even home users need to find a file once in a while, not? ;)
<benvantende> anyway with now testing it runs great
<benvantende> thanks for the pointer
<BluesKaj> I use krunner to look for files or locate in the cli
<benvantende> ahh right
<benvantende> totally forgot about krunner
<benvantende> ok later ...
<BluesKaj> benvantende, but i understand that baloo inexes much faster than nepomuk and uses fewer resources
<benvantende> BluesKaj, looking perfect so far!
<BluesKaj> indexes that is
<BluesKaj> BBL
<jussi> to make a user full admin, which groups should I add them to?
<jussi> I intend to delete the main user and want to replace it with this one
<Dragnslcr> jussi- you can check /etc/sudoers, but it looks like the default group for full sudo access is "admin"
<jussi> Dragnslcr: got it sorted, thank you
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i am unable to style apps running as root (using kdesudo), I run kdesudo systemsettings and set the style to oxygen (or anything), but the style is stuck at polyester
<trash_> hey folks, i got a question regadring sed, i would like to replace the word "D&uuml;sseldorf" with "Berlin" , but it doesn`t work. I am using the string "find . -type f -exec sed -i 's/D&uuml;sseldorf/Berlin/g' {} \;". I guess i have to escape the &uuml;  but i don`t really understand how its done, can anybody help me please?
<genii> trash_: Probably better to ask in #bash
<trash_> genii: ok thanks :-)
<hateball> trash_: using \ to escape doesnt work?
<hateball> But yeah, #bash is better
<don_> #bdsm
<Etriaph> Anyone here using Docky in Trusty?
<TheFakeazneD525> I have a question
<TheFakeazneD525> will Kubu 14.10 ship with KDE SC KF5 KDE5 5?
<BluesKaj> TheFakeazneD525, ask in #kubuntu-devel, or #ubuntu+1
<TheFakeazneD525> danke
<BluesKaj> bitte
<rvdv> For your interest: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE#Using_Project_Neon_5_for_Frameworks_5_Development
<RisingSun> Hello all, I've been trying to install the MDM from Linux mint on Kubuntu 14.04 as I really like that one, but i've seemed to have run into a small roadblock, does anyone know how to switch from LightDM to MDM in Kubuntu?
<rvdv> RisingSun: Better not mix packages from different distros
<rvdv> mdm in kubuntu point not to a DM but to:  mdm - Utilities for single-host parallel shell scripting
<whataboutmii> Hi guys, can anyone help me out with some troubleshooting? Fairly new here so bear with me lol
<SunTsu> whataboutmii: just ask what you want to know
<whataboutmii> farily new to using jubuntu on my laptop and it's been great up until what i belive is an update yesterday or before yesterday that now causes the kde to crash after suspending
<whataboutmii> kubuntu*
<whataboutmii> any particular reason why this might be happening now? i'll close the laptop and when i open it all lights come on but screen stays black
<freinhard> hi!
<SunTsu> whataboutmii: is your swap larger than your RAM?
<freinhard> does/should network-manager save wifi passwords in kwallet? here it doesn't.
<whataboutmii> yes, set it to 8gb whereas my ram is 4gb
<SunTsu> whataboutmii: did you take a look into the logfiles to see what is going on?
<frank_____> no
<whataboutmii> no sorry, but i could do it if you point me in the right direction. where are the logfiles?
<SunTsu> whataboutmii: /var/log - maybe /var/log/syslog, /var/log/dmesg
<depesz> Hi. can't load the faq, so maybe someone can help me - what do I have to do to be able to build software raid while *installing* kubuntu?
<depesz> for ubuntu it seems i should use "alternate iso", but there is no alternate iso for kubntu, as far as I can see
<whataboutmii> okay i'm got the logfile in front of me but what should i be looking for? an error?
<SunTsu> whataboutmii: yes, something after the suspend
<depesz> I take it it's impossible to install on raid :(
<whataboutmii> is "Hibernation mode set to 'suspend'" normal?
<SunTsu> whataboutmii: Yeah, there's multiple hybernation mode, suspend is suspend to disk
<whataboutmii> ah, so it's not suspending to ram?
<SunTsu> whataboutmii: Er, frankly, I don't know
<whataboutmii> the only thing i can spot in the logfile that looks like an error is "May 14 15:15:53 thinkpad kernel: [  111.204764] ------------[ cut here ]------------ May 14 15:15:53 thinkpad kernel: [  111.204777] WARNING: CPU: 2 PID: 540 at /build/buildd/linux-3.13.0/drivers/base/firmware_class.c:1089 _request_firmware+0x5d9/0xb10()"
<ovidiu-florin_> hello world
<ovidiu-florin_> can someone please help me set up my pppoe connection on 14.04
<ovidiu-florin_> ?
<soee> someone tested nvidia 337 with Trusty ?
<genii> soee: I'm running 337.19-0ubuntu1~xedgers14.04.1 without issue
<soee> genii: are you using maybe laptop with nvidia optimues tech ? (nvidia-prime installed) ?
<genii> soee: No, laptop with 9300M GS 512MB
 * TheFakeazneD525 slides genii some Oxygen Coffee
<TheFakeazneD525> it has a very unified look and feel across many systems and programs
 * genii sips
<TheFakeazneD525> genii: so, Oxygen Font
<TheFakeazneD525> opinion
<soee> genii: by any chance are you using 2 screens ? :)
<alket> do you know any good file encrypter ?
<genii> soee: Not at the moment, but sometimes I have the HDMI on at the same time as my builtin
<genii> TheFakeazneD525: Sort of reminds me of Times Roman
<TheFakeazneD525> genii: huh
<TheFakeazneD525> I got a Segoe UI feel from it
<genii> I'm not a font connoisseur :)
<TheFakeazneD525> :P
<TheFakeazneD525> genii: Also Plasma Next is in testing now!
<TheFakeazneD525> \o/
<TheFakeazneD525> QML and Qt5~
<jjsb95> Hello, I have a problem to enter kubuntu forums not allowed me access
<jjsb95> not allowed me access to https://www.kubuntuforums.net/
<jjsb95> thanks for your not help
<janos57> Hi everyone
<janos57> is anyone around
<janos57> I am having a problem
<janos57> Muon discover is not working on my fresh install of Kubuntu 14.04. I cannot use it to download VLC
<janos57> I see many users and nicks but no one is chatting
<valorie> eh, why do people ask then leave?
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: time?
<TheFakeazneD525> *time constraints?
<Scunizi> Anyone around? suddenly after the last update my sound had ceased to function either through speakers or usb headset.  No other settings changed in Pulseaudio or kmix. Any idea how to diagnose it?
<Scunizi> running 12.04
<valorie> Scunizi: you might check alsamixer
<valorie> sounds like something is muted that you can't see
<valorie> alsamixer runs from the cli
<valorie> and you use your arrow keys to move
<valorie> M=muted
<SimonJ[Tense]> Evening.
<valorie> TheFakeazneD525: sure, but it seems more like people have no clue how best to make use of IRC to get help
<TheFakeazneD525> :P
 * TheFakeazneD525 slides valorie some Oxygen Coffee
<TheFakeazneD525> for a unified look and taste!
<valorie> better: going to get dinner!
<TheFakeazneD525> :>
<SimonJ[Tense]> I have a question, I'm trying to install a game, it's in a tar.gz, i've extracted it and it has .bin files. Any idea what I should do to get it to run in Kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2014-05-15
<TheFakeazneD525> SimonJ[Tense]: hmm
<TheFakeazneD525> SimonJ[Tense]: bin is probably a SHAR archive
<TheFakeazneD525> (lolredundancy)
<SimonJ[Tense]> TheFakeazneD525: Would it help if I told you it is "Revenge of the cats: Ethernet" I downloaded the Linux version before you ask.
<TheFakeazneD525> SimonJ[Tense]: you'll want to open konsole, cd to the directory of the .bin and then run bash ./the_filename.bin
<SimonJ[Tense]> TheFakeazneD525: I'll try that, cheers!
<TheFakeazneD525> SimonJ[Tense]: hmm, for an install I think
<TheFakeazneD525> you should also include sudo
<TheFakeazneD525> like, sudo bash ./the_filename.bin
<TheFakeazneD525> if it is going to install into /usr/bin or wherever
<SimonJ[Tense]> TheFakeazneD525: I did sudo su, Trying to use "bash ~/home/simonj/Downloads/rotc-ethernet-p.5.4-linux/rotc.bin" No dice, No such directory error. I tried it without the Root squiggle too.
<TheFakeazneD525> ah, when in root, ~/ will be the /root directory, not your home dir
<SimonJ[Tense]> Still throwing up "no such file etc".
<SimonJ[Tense]> TheFakeazneD525: Cheers for helping, I'll see if I can find other 3D games to punish my VM.
<amichair_> On a fresh 14.04 install, I have LC_* env variables set to the wrong language. System settings has only 'American English' selected in languages, which is what I want. Where are these LC values coming from?
<valorie> amichair_: that's locale
<valorie> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<amichair_> valorie: that first link seems outdated
<valorie> true
<amichair_> valorie: /etc/default/locale seems to have the bad ones, how do I apply it?
<valorie> amichair_: the second file is all about that
<amichair_> valorie: oh right, too much noise around it :-)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<marcellus_> hi, I am having problems to print with a canon pixma pm190: I can print a first thing and then I cannot print anything any more untill I turn off the printer
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<rcw2> i put kcm_adobe_flash_player.so into /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins but chrome still prompts for adobe flash installation
<rcw2> "Your version of Adobe Flash is no longer supported"
<oofus> Hi. Since 14.04 came out I've been unable to upgrade my 13.10 install. Every time I run the upgrade tool I get an error message "Could not determine the upgrade - An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade." etc etc etc.
<oofus> ay hints on how I might track this down and fix it
<hateball> rcw2: well, you need the pepper flash since npapi is gone in chromium now
<hateball> rcw2: pepperflashplugin-nonfree sorts that for you on 14.04
<BluesKaj> hateball, it still doesn't work on some sites in FF tho
<hateball> BluesKaj: That's npapi flash, in Firefox. Not Flash for chromium (which now has to be pepper) which is what rcw2 asked about
<BluesKaj> hateball, ok, chromium does work well on on most sites with pepper flash, but prefer FF due to it's configurability
<rcw2> i have pepper flash installed
<rcw2> already
<rcw2> so what can it be
<BluesKaj> chrome or chromium, rcw2 ?
<rcw2> BluesKaj, chromium
<BluesKaj> rcw2, can you give an example site where pepper doesn't work ?
<rcw2> kongregate.com asks me to update flash
<rcw2> and chessfriends.com
<BluesKaj> rcw2, what does chrome://plugins/ in the addressbar show
<rcw2> chromoting viewer and google talk
<rcw2> only
<BluesKaj> so the plugin isn't installed on chromium then
<rcw2> how can i remedy that
<BluesKaj> rcw2, try installing pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<rcw2> but it is already installed into kubuntu
<vndtta> can anyone tell me about this error "edd: error 8000 reeading sector ..." while booting from flash disk
<rcw2> install it as an extension?
<rcw2> so pepperflash is installed, but it didn't seem to integrate with chromium
<rcw2> why could that be
<BluesKaj> rcw2, open krunner, do you have this file /usr/lib/pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<rcw2> sorry how is krunner used
<rcw2> once i have it running
<hateball> rcw2: alt+f2
<hateball> by default
<rcw2> i type '/usr/lib/pepperflashplugin-nonfree' into the command line in krunner?
<vndtta> i'm trying to boot live from usb flash, using this image kubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso. checked md5sum. tried several times three different ways make bootable flash with it, but always get an error list of this type "edd: error 8000 reading sector ..." while booting, plz explain me what am i doing wrong
<BluesKaj> rcw2,yes
<rcw2> it shows two files
<rcw2> pubkey-google.txt
<rcw2> is one
<BluesKaj> vndtta, is this a fairly new pc/laptop, less the 3yrs old?
<vndtta> yes
<vndtta> pc is about 1.5 years old
<alexandergarmash> Всем привет!
<BluesKaj> rcw2, but is pepperflashplugin-nonfree there?
<alexandergarmash> Нужна помощь!
<alexandergarmash> Как установить флеш плеер?
<BluesKaj> vndtta, then you have uefi /bios
<BluesKaj> !uefi | vndtta
<ubottu> vndtta: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<rcw2> BluesKaj, i see /usr/lib/pepperflash-nonfree then two files inside that dir
<BluesKaj> rcw2, is there libpepflashplayer.so ?
<BluesKaj> !ru | alexandergarmash
<ubottu> alexandergarmash: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> oops
<rcw2> not inside /usr/lib/pepperflash-nonfree dir no
<rcw2> should i download it and move it there?
<BluesKaj> rcw2, reinstall it , you might have installed it before you installed chromium
<BluesKaj> rcw2, reinstall pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<hateball> the package is supposed to add those lines in the text file to the chromium-browser launcher script
<BluesKaj> hateball, I've heard of this problem before, obviously the plugin doesn't always add the lines
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta do some errands ..bbl
<rcw2> ok, it didn't add the lines again, perhaps
<rcw2> after reinstalling
<rcw2> bug report?
<hateball> rcw2: you can copy it manually to /etc/chromium-browser/default
<hateball> but yeah, bug reporting doesnt hurt
<rcw2> the so file?
<vndtta_> if my pc is using EFI boot, and grub instlled on flash drive is of efi version
<vndtta_> what else could be problem
<hateball> rcw2: nah. it should look like so http://paste.ubuntu.com/7467958/
<hateball> rcw2: the default file that is
<hateball> rcw2: the package should push that from /usr/lib/pepperflashplugin-nonfree/etc-chromium-default.txt but I guess it didnt in your case
<rcw2> what do i copy to /etc/chromium-browser/default
<hateball> rcw2: the text I linked you
<hateball> rcw2: open it with text editor of choice
<rcw2> exactly that?
<hateball> rcw2: assuming you've not added any other options yourself
<rcw2> options where?
<hateball> the... chromium_flags
<hateball> actually I see I have some legacy from an old installer in my config
<rcw2> what should i call the file
<hateball> anyhow. the contents of /usr/lib/pepperflashplugin-nonfree/etc-chromium-default.txt is what should go in /etc/chromium-browser/default
<rcw2> /etc/chromium-browser/default.txt ?
<rcw2> i dont have a directory /etc/chromium-browser/default/
<hateball> It's a file
<rcw2> ok what i have now is /etc/chromium-browser/default.txt with the contents of the lines you pasted inside default.txt is this correct?
<hateball> rcw2: No. It's /etc/chromium-browser/default not /etc/chromium-browser/default.txt
<bennypr0fane> hi, has anyone else noticed that file-choosing dialogs differ in whether  it' single or double click to open a folder?
<bennypr0fane> It's different each time, sometimes single click goes into the folder, sometimes it just selects it. I don't understand what causes that. I'd like to have single click open folders always
<rcw2> after that change to default i see '/usr/bin/chromium-browser: 6: .: Can't open /usr/lib/pepflashplugin-installer/pepflashplayer.sh'
<hateball> rcw2: no that's because you used my paste which had some old shit in it. Just use /usr/lib/pepperflashplugin-nonfree/etc-chromium-default.txt instead
<hateball> rcw2: easiest is probably: "sudo rm /etc/chromium-browser/default && sudo cp /usr/lib/pepperflashplugin-nonfree/etc-chromium-default.txt /etc/chromium-browser/default"
<rcw2> contents of  /usr/lib/pepperflashplugin-nonfree/etc-chromium-default.txt is in /etc/chromium-browser/default now, but the plugin doesnt show still in chromium
<hateball> rcw2: did you restart the browser
<rcw2> yes
<hateball> rcw2: what if you launch it like so: "chromium-browser --ppapi-flash-path=/usr/lib/pepperflashplugin-nonfree/libpepflashplayer.so"
<BluesKaj> bennypr0fane, system settings>input devices>mouse>choose "single click to open files and folders"
<rcw2> quick bash question please.  how do i go from sudo to a user
<hateball> rcw2: exit
<bennypr0fane> rcw2: or su <user>
<rcw2> exit exits the terminal program
<hateball> if you're in a root session it should return to the user that started it
<hateball> I assumed that was what you meant
<hateball> Running something with sudo does exactly that, runs it. Once.
<rcw2> i have it setup to start as root
<rcw2> not a user
<rcw2> well, running that command didn't load the plugin
<hateball> very well, then what bennypr0fane
<hateball> said
<hateball> ugh
<hateball> I'd just purge the pepperflash and chromium-browser packages and start anew
<bennypr0fane> BluesKaj: if it's just a matter of changing this global setting, then why do some apps already behave the way i want
<bennypr0fane> ?
<rcw2> can i download chrome
<hateball> I think google has debs you can just install
<rcw2> someone asked me which of the two i was running.  so i can install chrome?
<hateball> not sure if chrome is in partner repos
<BluesKaj> bennypr0fane, good question, but I don't know why that behaviour persists
<BluesKaj> chrome won't help
<bennypr0fane> BluesKaj: maybe bcs i already have this setting in place. then the question truns into why don't all the apps behave that way?
<hateball> bennypr0fane: Are you using GTK apps maybe
<bennypr0fane> note that I'm talking about the file choosing dialogs, not what Dolphin does. e.g. in any app, when you go file>open, and then a dialog comes up
<BluesKaj> bennypr0fane, so you already had the single click setting enabled before this problem showed up ?
<bennypr0fane> BluesKaj: is the behavior consistent for all apps on yr system?
<BluesKaj> bennypr0fane, yes
<bennypr0fane> BluesKaj: yes, I did. Technically, the problem never "showed up", it was always there from installation
<bennypr0fane> have you never seen different apps bring up file-choosing dialogs(FCDs) that looked entirely different from the usual system layout, like generated by some other window manager?
<hateball> bennypr0fane: Are you using GTK apps maybe
<bennypr0fane> but for me even the ones that look completely normal don't all behave the same
<BluesKaj> bennypr0fane, hateballh
<bennypr0fane> hateball: maybe. How can I tell if an app is gtk?
<hateball> bennypr0fane: well, give us the name :p
<BluesKaj> has a point about gtk
<hateball> KDE has ways to skin and change fonts for GTK apps so it looks "native" but it wont change the mouse behavior
<bennypr0fane> hm, so you're also syaing, all kde apps should exhibit the single-click-to-open behavior if that's how I choose it in my settings, yes?
<BluesKaj> yes
<bennypr0fane> or in other words that behavior is governed by whether it's kde ot not? what if it's neither kde nor gtk? e.g. Xfcburn
<hateball> Xfce uses GTK for most things, you sure xfcburn doesnt?
<hateball> anyhow, you can tell quite easy
<hateball> ldd /usr/bin/gimp|grep gtk
<hateball>         libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0x00007fa06027e000)
<bennypr0fane> hateball: no, that was just of the top of my head
<hateball> just check whatever app that troubles you with ldd
<bennypr0fane> hateball: um, waht?
<hateball> ldd shows that gimp depends on gtk libs
<bennypr0fane> ok
<bennypr0fane> dependencies, yes?
<bennypr0fane> e.g.
<rcw2> chrome is running with Adobe Flash Player (2 files) - Version: 13.0.0.214 but should i see pepper somewhere?
<hateball> as in, if you don't have GTK it wont run. Which means it uses GTK. Which means the mouse behavior wont be like in KDE
<hateball> rcw2: No, it *should* say Adobe Flash
<bennypr0fane> clementine is not a standard KDE app, but it behaves the way I want
<hateball> clementine uses qt iirc
<rcw2> wheres a good place to submit a bug report if i wanted to
<bennypr0fane> hateball: yes it does
<rcw2> for chromium
<hateball> Should say Qt instead of KDE in this case I suppose
<hateball> !launchpad | rcw2
<ubottu> rcw2: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<BluesKaj> bennypr0fane, so which desktop is default on your system?
<bennypr0fane> KDE
<bennypr0fane> all standard KDE apps are Qt?
<hateball> anyhow, you can change GTK behavior using gconf iirc, but I dont recall what values etc. It is surely googlable
<hateball> bennypr0fane: Yes
<hateball> Note that KDE != Kubuntu
<hateball> Firefox for instance is not Qt
<BluesKaj> appears to me like you have a mismash of apps from different desktops
<BluesKaj> bennypr0fane,^
<bennypr0fane> BluesKaj: probably, but don't you? I mean it's very likely to have some "foreign" apps in the mix for anyone,  once you start customizing yr system adding software
<bennypr0fane> bingo, Firefox doesn't do it the way I want it
<BluesKaj> bennypr0fane, no i prefer a fairly consistent KDE content
<BluesKaj> except for firefox
<bennypr0fane> I would too, actually, but there are things I can't find a kde app for
<bennypr0fane> but it's good to know that any qt app will fit in
<rcw2> now for my other browser, can anyone tell me why firefox seems to make xorg use nearly half of my processing power, which is odd
<bennypr0fane> and it'S kind of a bummer other apps won't fit in. there should be a way to make them, i.e. force them all to use the default window manager for these things. I hate it when my shortcuts are gone and I ahve to sift through a whole tree in search for stuff on the windows partition
<bennypr0fane> ...using double clicks all the way!
<BluesKaj> rcw2, how many tabs do you have open?
<rcw2> well that time many
<rcw2> 10+
<rcw2> but chromium can do that
<rcw2> and my firefox could once do that versions ago
<BluesKaj> rcw2, probly depends on many things , but I suspect the flash content on many sites constantly loading ads etc is part of it.
<rcw2> BluesKaj, yeah flash stuff seems to trigger it.
<rcw2> but this is a new issue with the same processor
<JuJuBee> Having trouble making bootable usb stick for 14.04.  Startup Disk Creator keeps giving me an error fault 5.  I used unetbootin and it seems to have created the usb, but it boots directly to grub>  prompt
<rcw2> should sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf. have that period at the end of 70debconf.
<rcw2> at the end of 70debconf
<BluesKaj> rcw2, no period
<rcw2> hm, APT::Cache-Limit "100000000"; as only line in that file may have resolved the above issue
<rcw2> what's a flash intensive page that doesn't require much streaming, so i can test it now
<TheFakeazneD525> hmmm
<TheFakeazneD525> something seems to crash rekonq
<TheFakeazneD525> I suspect KJS... because otherwise it's stable
<ovidiu-florin> I cannot play DVDs
<ovidiu-florin> with anything
<ovidiu-florin> I've tried VLC, KMPlayer
<ovidiu-florin> I have libdvdcss2
<ovidiu-florin> I have kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ovidiu-florin> I still can't play DVDs
<ovidiu-florin> I'm running kubuntu 14.04
<ovidiu-florin> all updates installed
<ovidiu-florin> no backports
<ovidiu-florin> Please help
<soee> ovidiu-florin: http://itsfoss.com/play-dvd-ubuntu-1310/ ?
<ovidiu-florin> soee: I have all those installed
<soee> ovidiu-florin: but system see youd device ?
<ovidiu-florin> what?
<ovidiu-florin> I open the DVD with VLC and VLC freezez
<ovidiu-florin> shows an image from the DVD movie and freezes
<ovidiu-florin> I have to kill -9 to stop it
<ovidiu-florin> KMPlayer does not play any files from the DVD video DIR
<ovidiu-florin> soee: any other ideeas?
<soee> ovidiu-florin: let me check if it works on my laptop
<soee> never checked dvd tbh
<soee> ovidiu-florin: works nice :) maybe try different dvd
<soee> as this might be broken ?
<Ruebe_> test
<manchicken> Anybody ever set up L2TP over IPSec?
<manchicken> With NM
<manchicken> I have a shared secret, a gateway, a username, and a password.
#kubuntu 2014-05-16
<ncfi1013> i dont know anything about programming
<manchicken> Okay.
<manchicken> You don't need to :)
<ncfi1013> can anybody recommend a good place to start?
<manchicken> Oh, well if that's what you want to know, it really depends on what you want to program.
<manchicken> Programming is a rather diverse subject… though it may be better for #kubuntu-offtopic
<ncfi1013> linux network security...maybe?
<manchicken> That's also rather broad.
<manchicken> If you 're wanting to get into linux network security, you may be better off looking for a kernel hacker's channel.
<sherli> bello
<sherli> nobody?
<sherli> damn it
<tsimpson> patience is a virtue
<smaug> Hey is anyone familiar with screen issues on a dell inspiron 1100 running kubuntu alone
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> pff
<mrweb20> Hey #kde. I'm on Kubuntu 14.04. Every time I set kickoff to NOT switch tabs on hover, it changes back after I restart my computer. Any suggestions?
<mrweb20> Whoops! I meant #kubuntu hehe :)
<mrweb20> Hey #kubuntu. I'm on Kubuntu 14.04. Every time I set kickoff to NOT switch tabs on hover, it changes back after I restart my computer. Any suggestions?
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<unopaste> odsent you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<unopaste> odsent you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> odsent you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<tsimpson> odsent: don't
<odsent> It's not supposed to be funny for you, it's supposed to be funny for me!
<s000m225> msg/Abd_Allatif
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alket> lordievader: Goor morning
<lordievader> Hey alket, how are you?
<alket> very good thanks , you ?
<lordievader> Doing allright :)
<anukul> 88
<anukul> anyone here
<hateball> 242, but the looks of things
<lordievader> o/
<anukul> what is IRC?
<ikonia> this channel - this chat thing you're doing
<ikonia> anukul: hello, you're chatting on IRC now
<darklight_> lightdm does not run "display-setup-script"
<ovidiu-florin> mornin'
<Guest91666> Ciao
<Jois> Ciao
<anukul> evening
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ARand> How do I get a list of all the available channels?
<Pici> ARand: Ubuntu related?
<Pici> or just everything?
<ARand> @Pici anything. This is my first day on the IRC so don't know much about it.
<Pici> ARand: you can ask ALIS.
<Pici> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ARand> How do I search for a channel here?
<BluesKaj> ARand, for a particular channel type /join #nameofchannel in the server textbox
<ARand> Ok. Thanks. What if I just have a keyword in mind and not an exact name?
<BluesKaj> ARand, then use alis as Pici suggested
<rberg_> hmm ksshaskpass seems to be in a crash loop.. signal aborted (6)
<kaddi> hi guys, could someone of you help me with troubleshooting wifi?
<kaddi> I have a dualboot, win8, ubuntu 14.04 and for some reason i don't undrstand i have perfect connectivity with windows but about 50% data loss, lags and disconnects with ubuntu
<kaddi> the wifi is the same, i haven't moved the pc.. all i do is reboot between linux and windows
<alket> do the Intel Graphics update work in Kubuntu ? https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2014/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0.5-linux
<kaddi> half the time it'll time out the connection so i won't even really be able to connect to the network
<kaddi> (and it's not the network,I've experienced the same issue at home before)
<ZZRMike> I just upgraded to 14.04 and now I'm having issues with a java application using a TON of cpu, has anyone else had a similar issue?
<TheFakeazneD525> ZZRMike: whut program
<ZZRMike> PHPStorm
<trinity_> Je voudrais installer un serveur mail. Mais je ne sais pas quelle logiciel prendre
<BluesKaj> !fr | trinity_
<ubottu> trinity_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<trinity_> Thank You
<kaddi> how cani disable the default network-manager to replace it with wicd?
<ZZRMike> TheFakeazneD525: Any idea?
<rberg_> Hi when doing nested raid levels is it possible to specify how the physical disks are laid out?
<rberg_> doh
<ikonia> nested raid levels ?
<rberg_> what I meant to say before hitting the up arrow is.. has the java package changed? I mean are you using open jdk, oracle java, iced tea?
<rberg_> nested raid levels like raid 60.. but I didnt mean to post there here
<ikonia> thats not a nested raid
<ikonia> the java packages have not changed
<ikonia> to answer your real question
<rberg_> that was to ZZRMike but he left while I was struggling to post heh
<rberg_> anyways wikiwedia says that raid 60 is a nested raid level.. but I dont want to argue about it
<ikonia> ahhh hybrid
<bekkeri> anyone experience these symptoms after upgrade to trusty:
<bekkeri> k-menu freezes, then the whole desktop, no shut down command, log out does nothing
<ikonia> bekkeri: why don't you just tell us your problem
<ikonia> rather than asking what others have/have not had
<bekkeri> well that's just it
<bekkeri> i really can't describe it better
<bekkeri> i'd have googled it if i'd have thought of any good keywords
<ikonia> does the keyboard still respond ?
<ikonia> (eg: does the caps lock light go on/off when you press it)
<bekkeri> yes, and some programs like kwrite do start
<bekkeri> but not system settings
<ikonia> so it sounds like the desktop componets rather than xorg are hanging/crashing
<bekkeri> nor dolphin
<bekkeri> yes, everything seems ok when i come to the desktop
<rberg_> could be a disk freaking out.. anything loaded in ram will still work, anything needingto be read from disk will hang
<bekkeri> fsck came out ok
<ikonia> doesn't sounds like a disk as there would be seek errors
<ikonia> rberg_: have a look in the syslog first of all for obvious stuff
<rberg_> yeah that would leave a lof of messages in dmesg
<ikonia> I didn't say dmesg
<ikonia> I said the syslog
<bekkeri> what's the best log file to look at
<bekkeri> i haven't had to go to logs for ages
<ikonia> for the third time the syslog
<genii> bekkeri: As ikonia already indicated, /var/log/syslog
<bekkeri> okay, as i said, the path was what i was after
<ikonia> you didn't say you wanted the path
<bekkeri> well, didnt say but anyway
<bekkeri> nothing suspicious there, just Successfully activated service and subsequent informational messages
<bekkeri> well, i found one thread on the ubuntu forums that pretty much describes my issues: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177541
<bekkeri> no solution there, though
<bekkeri> didn't try creating a new user yet
<zorael> How do I get the project neon shell to correctly scan /opt/project-neon5/share/dbus-1 for dbus services? It can't find the kded5 service and freaks out
<kubu2> hello
<BluesKaj> hey
<kubu2> Im having a little trouble with a new kubuntu install, accessing a drive on my host system. (kubuntu is in a virtualbox)
<kubu2> It works beautifully in an Ubuntu box with KDE installed on top of Ubuntu
<kubu2> but when I tried a straight Kubuntu install, this box won't let me in.
<kubu2> Does anyone have any quick and dirty "you're doing somethuing stupid" andswers?
<ikonia> won't let me in ?
<ikonia> can you try to actuall describe the problem please and include any errors
<ikonia> use a pastebin if you need to
<kubu2> The error message it reports through dolphin is "Could not enter folder/media/sf_Music"
<ikonia> kubu2: ok, so what happens if you try to enter it in  terminal
<ikonia> what are the permissions on that folder ?
<kubu2> through the terminal it just says "permission denied"
<kubu2> User and group have full permissions, "others" don't
<kubu2> If I change to root, I can enter in terminal
<kubu2> I can ls the directory
<ikonia> kubu2: what is the group/owner of the directory
<kubu2> I tried chown -vhR kubu2:kubu2 /sf_Music. It reported everything had changed group and owner, but Dolphin doesn't show that it stuck, and reports root owns the directory and I still cannot enter
<kubu2> I don't have a tremdous amount od linux experience, but I'm a former windows programmer, so I have some idea of what's going on. I just don't know the specifics of commands and such.
<kubu2> No  one has any idea how to help me?
<ikonia> you've not given me the information I've asked for
<ikonia> and just done your own thing
<ikonia> people can help you if you listen to them and give the information you're asked to provide
<kubu2> I gave you the exact error message. What else can I do for you today?
<ikonia> I asked you for the permissions
<ikonia> you've failed to give them to me
<kubu2> User and group have full permissions, "others" don't
<kubu2> If I change to root, I can enter in terminal
<ikonia> kubu2: please show me the output of ls -la on the directory
<ikonia> use a pastebin if needed
<kubu2> kubu2@kubu2-VBox:/media$ ls -la
<kubu2> total 308
<kubu2> drwxr-xr-x   6 root root     4096 May 16 14:30 .
<kubu2> drwxr-xr-x  22 root root     4096 May 16 14:16 ..
<kubu2> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       45 May 16 14:11 .directory -> /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/directory-media
<kubu2> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       42 May 16 14:11 .hidden -> /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/hidden-media
<unopaste> kubu2 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ikonia> kubu2: that is root owned
<ikonia> kubu2: only root has permissions to that
<kubu2> Thank you. I have never used either -la or a pastebin before.
<kubu2> Yes, I know. I changed to root and did chown, but it didn't stick
<kubu2> See, ikonia, this is the problem:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474888/
<ikonia> kubu2: I'm not seeing a problem, sorry
<kubu2> It's owned by root, I change ownership, it's still owned by root
<ikonia> kubu2: can you show me the output of the command "mount" in a pastebin please
<kubu2> I can't share it, either, even as root using sudo.
<kubu2> coming right up
<kubu2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474911/
<ikonia> kubu2: hte problem is  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474911/
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> kubu2: type vboxsf
<ikonia> it' show vbox is sharing the file system to your guest
<ikonia> kubu2: it's vbox virtual file system
<ikonia> the guys in #vbox can explain how to use vbox properly, I'm not sharp enough on the gui/admin tool to do it from memory
<kubu2> BUT - this is why it's weird - under Ubuntu with KDE installed ont top of it, it works perfectly.
<ikonia> kubu2: you may have configured vbox differently
<ikonia> I don't know
<ikonia> but they can clarify for yo
<kubu2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474933/
<ikonia> what's that ?
<kubu2> I'll go bug the vboxx guys, but that's the pastebin from the mount command on the machinne it DOES work on
<ikonia> are they both mounting it at the same time /
<kubu2> I thought you might at least find something interesting
<kubu2> No, I'm smarter thaan that!
<kubu2> :_)
<ikonia> so how are you showing me them both mounting it seconds apart ?
<kubu2> Both machines are on teh same host. They boot and shut down quickly.
<kubu2> But they run at different times, not together
<ikonia> kubu2: check out the permissions on /media on the working machine
<ikonia> see if it looks visually different
<kubu2> I already thought of locking and conflict issues
<kubu2> Do you mean "rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other"?
<ikonia> no, I mean look at the file system permissions
<jParkton> Is there a way to fix this stupid hotspot bug?
<jParkton> I need my internet to work
<ikonia> you've not given any information abou the problem
<ikonia> so how do we know
<jParkton> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?63908-WiFi-Hotspot-Complains-quot-No-secrets-were-provided-quot-After-13-04-gt-13-10-Upgrade
<jParkton> Same problem
<jParkton> I can provide other links
<ikonia> just summerise
<jParkton> my laptop is not the hotspot in this scenerio
<ikonia> I won't want to read links
<jParkton> that would make it tough to view pastebins
<ikonia> i can view pastebins
<ikonia> I just wanted a summary of the problme
<jParkton> Wifi is not connecting
<jParkton> complains of No secrets provided
<jParkton> I can delete all networks and never reconnect
<ikonia> is there a bug logged for it ?
<ikonia> eg: is it a known issue
<jParkton> I can also delete them all and login in another day
<jParkton> Is there a way to fix this stupid hotspot bug?
<ikonia> I have no idea whith that information
<ikonia> is there a bug logged for it ?
<jParkton> nope
<jParkton> so create a bug
<jParkton> anything I can do to fix my issue now
<jParkton> not wait 16 months for a bug tracker
<ikonia> I have pretty much no information to work with
<ikonia> I asked about a bug to see if it was a known problem
<jParkton> ah
<ikonia> if people where working on it already, it's good to check the status
<jParkton> it is
<boo1> :-)
<ikonia> (before rushing in blind)
<jParkton> but that does not get me connected
<jParkton> it ALSO does not help me if they fix it since I cannot connect
<jParkton> correct?
<ikonia> incorrect
<jParkton> so I can download the fix automagically?
<ikonia> there is no bug logged, so there will be no fix to download
<jParkton> without an internet connection?
<jParkton>  <ikonia> if people where working on it already, it's good to check the status
<jParkton> ^^ that is making a hypothetical assuming there is one
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> I asked you if there was a bug
<jParkton> so how did your hypothetical turn into my incorrect?
<ikonia> I didn't make any assumptions, I asked
<jParkton> thats true
<ikonia> I asked becuase I don't know, and I wondered if you knew as you are the one who has the problem and may have looked it up
<jParkton> so how do I fix it
<jParkton> it connects one day and then disconnects and will not reconnect
<jParkton> I can connect it and then it disconnects and asks for the password numerous times
<ikonia> I have no idea, as I have no information on the bug
<jParkton> I put in the correct password and it is rejected multiple times
<jParkton> I log out then log back in sometimes it connects sometimes not
<jParkton> it is not a bug
<jParkton> lets take it from there
<ikonia> oh, it's expected behaviour then ?
<jParkton> no known bug I am the first user to ever have this problem
<ikonia> ok, so log a bug with the details in then
<jParkton> what steps can I take now to diagnose this issue
<ikonia> that's the starting point
<jParkton> ok done
<jParkton> step two?
<ikonia> what's the bug reference
<ikonia> (bug id)
<jParkton> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=310564
<ubottu> KDE bug 310564 in Wireless "Reconnection of disconnected wireless connection fails whether automatic or manual" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<jParkton> ok what next
<ikonia> jParkton: that's over a year old
<ikonia> and in kde - not kubuntu
<ikonia> and the fedora packages
<jParkton> ahh
<ikonia> so you've not logged a bug
<jParkton> ok so what can I do locally to resolve this
<ikonia> and at that point I'll park this
<jParkton> bug ID is non local
<ikonia> not really interested in being messed around
<jParkton> me either
<jParkton> but you didnt ask anything helpful lol
<jParkton> so thanks for the non help?
<jParkton> http://askubuntu.com/questions/361495/kubuntu-13-10-wifi-doesnt-work-dhcp-timeout
<jParkton> also that one but it is dhcp not my issue
<jParkton> and ubuntu
<jParkton> not kubuntu
<kubu2> ikonia -  'sudo usermod -aG vboxsf kubu2' fixed it.
<jParkton> anyone who knows what to do around?
<ikonia> kubu2: ahhh excellent
<ikonia> kubu2: so it needed to be a member of the vboxsf group
<ikonia> kubu2: well done
<kubu2> I didn't do it.... WeblionX over on #vbox did. But it's done. Thanks!
<jParkton> I cannot report the bug can anyone help
<jParkton> Can anyone help me
<jParkton> How do I diagnose it
<jParkton> Can anyone help me
<jParkton> what do I need to include
<jParkton> Can anyone help me
<jParkton> why have a fuckin channel for non support
<jParkton> stupid
<ikonia> there is no need for bad language
<ikonia> please stop with the bad language, it's not welcome
<jParkton> this has been since day one of install
<jParkton> can anyone help
<jParkton> can anyone help
<jParkton> can anyone help
<jParkton> lol
<ikonia> please don't spam
<ikonia> just ask, wait, refresh
<jParkton> I did
<jParkton> no one responded
<ikonia> try to wait a reasonable time
<jParkton> can anyone help
<jParkton> it works periodically
<jParkton> it is incorrectly working so not a bug per se
<jParkton> can anyone assist
<jParkton> reasonable in my world is instant
<jParkton> I am sorry you are slower than that
<jParkton> lol
<ikonia> ok, then deal with the rest of the world - not your world
<ikonia> say 15 - 20 minutes before asking
<jParkton> no thanks
<ikonia> or if a considerable ammount of new users join, so they see the question too
<jParkton> does anyone else have the same issue?
<jParkton> I know one did a few days ago
<jParkton> Anyone have a fix for the Wifi hotspot issue in Kubuntu
<jParkton> Anyone have a fix for the Wifi hotspot issue in Kubuntu
<ikonia> please stop asking every 15 seconds
<ikonia> leave it 15/20 minutes
<ikonia> there is no-one new in the channel,
<ikonia> let some new people join, / leave it 15-20 minutes
<jParkton> Thanks dad
<jParkton> I will take it into consideration
<ikonia> and please drop the smart answers,
<ikonia> there is no need for it
<jParkton> wtf ever
<jParkton> eat a peanut log
<ikonia> now you can't talk
<Reveen> bye
<hardik_> hiiiii
<hardik_> hi,  i am cs student and i want to prticipate in kde  sok and contribute in kde  Artikulate  so help me to where do i start from.
<apb1963> from time to time my mouse stops working... it disappears from the screen.  If I switch VT's and screens back and forth enough times, it eventually comes back.  Any ideas on this? kubuntu 12.04
#kubuntu 2014-05-17
<shattingduck> hi! I just installed xbmc (media server) and it totally destroyed my panel... I don't have a start menu anymore and it even changed my dual monitor setup. I got the dual monitor thing working again, but my panel is still gone.... how can I fix it?
<shattingduck> this sux
<rocco> shattingduck:
<rocco> right click:- add a default panel*
<shattingduck> hmmm.. this is strange..
<shattingduck>  I added a new panel on the top, then removed the panel on the bottom and now I have my old panel on the bottom again
<shattingduck> but the panel on my right sided screen is still gone
<shattingduck> this is crazy
<rocco> damn
<rocco> you need a new* right panel
<rocco> i lose my panel frequently...
<shattingduck> why do you lose it?
<TheFakeazneD525> How does one lose a panel?
<mahesh> I've uninstalled bluedevil and can not reinstall it with following note The "bluedevil" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade: Depends: bluedevil, but it is not installable any help?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<anukul> good evening
<lordievader> Hey anukul, how are you?
<anukul> I'm fine.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<michel> I have no sound on Kubuntu 14.04 I tried all the ajustement I could try but I had to change for an other version. I rely like Kubuntu someone can tell me what does not work with the sound of kubuntu?
<yuitimothy> do you have a video card that supports HDMI sound?
<michel> Yes with
<michel> yes with they other version I have no problem
<yuitimothy> what brand/model sound cad do you have?
<yuitimothy> oh and laptop or desktop?
<michel> desktop gf 116 high definition
<michel> I found somme info here http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Audio_over_HDMI I will try again
<ARM9> is it possible to make a bootable live USB without removing stuff that's already on it?
<lordievader> I think most, if not all, automatic tools will format it. But you can do it manually.
<ARM9> any decent guides for the latter?
<lordievader> ARM9: This might help you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/325073/how-to-create-ubuntu-liveusb-manually
<lordievader> Though I think it is easier to copy the contents of the stick to another place. Perform the live-usb creation and then put the files back.
<ARM9> yeah
<ARM9> only problem is I've got like 20GiB of stuff on my only >1GiB usb drive
<ARM9> and it's pretty slow even for USB 2
<lordievader> Maybe a good time to move it to a more permanent/faster storage?
<ARM9> yeah, about time
<reffcap09> would anyone care to help me im trying to install mesa drivers for kubuntu 23.04
<reffcap09> 12.04 sorry
<micha_> Hi, I have a problem with my headset, a logitech g930. It's an usb headset with a microphone. Whenever I plug it in I either get the microphone or the speakers but never both. Any ideas?
<micha_> thought alsamixer does show both as beeing available
<micha_> Phonon seems to randomly load either the mono-input or the output profile but never both.
<BluesKaj> micha_, install pavucontrol, it might give more control over the inputs and outputs
<micha_> nope, it does show my headphones as beeing unplugged for playback, but picks up my headset microphone. Looks very similar to phonon settings
<micha_> alsamixer picks it up, and (ofcourse) they also all appear in the /sys/device tree
<TheFakeazneD525> mmmm, salsamixer
<Matts4d> UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUG
<Matts4d> UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUGGY DISTRO FOR DUMBASS GUYS UBUNTU SUCKS, IS A BUG
#kubuntu 2014-05-18
<smaudet> ...this is going to sound really dumb, but could anyone help me with understanding how e-mail works? I seem to have lost recieve capability on one of my e-mail accounts, and I'm not sure who is at blame (its not my domain)
<sandman13> is kubuntu not part of Canonical?
<cuyotte> hello
<cuyotte> new kubuntu/linux user here
<user84392> hi kubuntu irc - having problems with network manager (Kubuntu14.04)
<user84392>   This appears to be a new issue as I do not see records of it having startpage-d this particular issue. I recently installed Kubuntu 14.04 on a new machine. I did not observe the same problem with the network-manager in Ubuntu 12.04 or Debian 7.5/gnome, thus believe this pertains to Kubuntu/KDE specifically.  The network manager only shows a maximum of 3 "available" VPN connections under my wireless connection, whereas I have impo
<user84392> I also asked on askubuntu ... as I don't see any postings of a similar variety anywhere, I thought best to raise it here too.
<user84392> I would imagine I could use the command prompt, but for this particular function the GUI is more useful...
<noaXess> hi
<noaXess> someone also had problem to upgrade to 14.04 from 13.10? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7482339/
<lordievader> noaXess: Do you have 3rd party ppa's?
<noaXess> hey lordievader
<noaXess> shure..
<noaXess> but they will be disabled as usual.. but i think this could be the problem.. a package upgrade with 0b: http://i.imgur.com/bcgEzwZ.png
<noaXess> but how to remove this packache. its a kde widget.. i already removed it from panel..
<noaXess> trying again.. could remove it over get widget wizard
<lordievader> I have no idea, first time I see the package.
<noaXess> it's just a widget that shows cpu heat
<lordievader> noaXess: Also make sure your machine is up to date.
<noaXess> no.. wasn't that.. hm.. any other int?
<noaXess> lordievader: it iss.. first i run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<noaXess> including dist-upgrade..
<noaXess> then do-realease-upgrade.. and baaa
<noaXess> baaam
<noaXess> is 14.04 released? or stil a pre-release?
<lordievader> It is released.
<lordievader> How are you launching the upgrade?
<noaXess> over cli
<noaXess> wait.. maybe i found the problem.. a unsupported package.. lightscribe.. it tested it out if my dvdrom has lightscribe capas
<noaXess> hm.. no :(
<noaXess> :'(
<noaXess> lordievader: what you think about this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7482369/
<noaXess> i have for shure installed third parties packages from different ppa's.. but until 13.10 it wasn't any problem to upgrade..
<lordievader> That package is needed for upgrading, wonder why it wants to remove it.
<noaXess> yes..... me too
<noaXess> be bakc later.. breakfast ;)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<anukul> libreoffice opens .doc document and it weird.
<BluesKaj> anukul, https://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Using_Microsoft_Office_and
<anukul> BluesKaj, thank you very much
<BluesKaj> anukul, hope it tells what you need to know
<donniezazen> Live USB of Kubuntu 14.04 won't boot. It freezes at either Try Kubuntu or further in the installation if you choose the second option. It seems to work fine in VirtualBox
<amichair> my network got screwed up after upgrading some hardware, it seems there is no ip4 address in ifconfig. How do I fix it? Also, is network-manager-kde gone?
<M3mphiZ> Is there any VPN SSTP Client for Kubuntu? I found http://sourceforge.net/projects/sstp-client/ but from there i can only install the client not the gui for network manager or gnome...
<BluesKaj> amichair, it's just called network-manager now
<amichair> BluesKaj: and my /etc/network/interfaces file should only have lo?
<amichair> BluesKaj: yay, got it. Had to remove no-auto-default line from /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf (don't know how it got there, but it was blacklisting my new mac addresses there)
<BluesKaj> amichair, that's strsange
<BluesKaj> err strange
<M3mphiZ> Can anyone help me install the NetworkManager component of sstp-client? I've installed everything but SSTP doesn't show up in NetworkManager
<BluesKaj> amichair, and yes my /etc/network/interfaces just has 'lo' as well
<amichair> BluesKaj: I'm guessing at some point I fiddled with the network manager gui trying to remove the old macs (since it put the new ones at eth2 and eth3), and it decided to blacklist the new ones for good instead :-)
<amichair> but as long as it works again, I'm happy :-)
<BluesKaj> amichair, wonder why that happened
<amichair> BluesKaj: thanks for listening, I guess ;-)
<BluesKaj> M3mphiZ, kubuntu repos don't list a vpn/sstp client available for network manager
<M3mphiZ> BluesKaj: http://sourceforge.net/projects/sstp-client/files/network-manager-sstp/ this should be it
<M3mphiZ> BluesKaj: unfortunately sstp is completely missing from repos
<alan_smith> hello guys, i have a home network and my printer is connected to my kubuntu pc, i've setup sharing and samba and i'm able to print a test page from windows 7, however, it won't print anything else, only the test page
<alan_smith> the test page is the windows one
<BluesKaj> alan_smith, you might have better luck connecting the printer to the windows pc as a network printer in kubuntu
<noaXess> trying to upgrade to 14.04 from 13.10 and get this in /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log: 2014-05-18 19:12:26,671 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'The package 'ubuntu-release-upgrader-core' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.'
<noaXess> but if i remove that package.. i'm not even able t upgrade anything..
<noaXess> seams there is a big change in release upgrade.. but how to fix that without removing all even broken packages.. or complete reinstall kubuntu 14.04?
<noaXess> if i run this command grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log i see that there are a lot of different broken packages.. why and how to fix that?
<alan_smith> managed to solve the problem by adding the lines described on the link to the samba config file: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<alan_smith> printing stuff is serilously flawed though... advanced stuff doesn't work, paper revert to letter...
<noaXess> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1320684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1320684 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade 14.04 from 13.10 fails" [Undecided,New]
<rocco_> Hi
<valorie> !info sstp
<ubottu> Package sstp does not exist in trusty
#kubuntu 2015-05-11
<wldcordeiro__> What's the name of the fallback dm? I'm getting annoyed with it appearing instead of sddm when I open my laptop up from a suspend
<jdm64> wldcordeiro: probably lightdm
<eryndiamonds> I need some serious help. I am having an issue with Grub. I have tried repairing it, but still having issues. I'm getting a g-io-error-quark
<eryndiamonds> This started after the last security update
<eryndiamonds> I'm using 15.04
<eryndiamonds> anyone here???????
<krytarik> !patience | eryndiamonds
<ubottu> eryndiamonds: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<krytarik> eryndiamonds: For that, you could also ask in #ubuntu, btw.
<eryndiamonds> How do I fix grub?
<Irish_canon> Anyone here tonight
<Irish_canon> trying to mount a harddrive and cant get it to work...   used fdis -l and kde partition
<z4sk4> hi i can run on background this command: vboxheadless --startvm name &
<z4sk4> on console i must pres ENTER to continue and on script still stop in this command
<z4sk4> what can i do?
<viyyer> Hi I am having difficulty starting X after upgrading to 15.04
<viyyer> this is the error thrown by lightdm http://paste.ubuntu.com/11072521/
<helloli> whoami
<ejay> hi all
<reader960> hello?
<spiros23> ok my kubuntu break through the upgrade to new version
<spiros23> the muon stop to responce and hangs at 87 install
<spiros23> what can i do to save the installation now?
<spiros23> 87%
<spiros23> anyone
<spiros23> ?
<chek2fire> can anyone help me?
<chek2fire> muon stops at 87% of installation through upgrade
<chek2fire> how can restart the upgrade?
<hateball> chek2fire: is there no "detail" button to click? it might show a terminal window expecting input
<hateball> I don't do release-upgrades using GUI so I am not sure how it behaves
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jalcine> so the package `extra-cmake-modules` should be a dependency of `libkf5runner-dev`; I wasn't able to use its sources without it
<est31> hi there, after migrating my laptop to kubuntu 15.04 I've seen that all my widgets were lost
<est31> I had to recreate them
<est31> can I avoid that when I switch to 15.04 on my desktop?
<Zippi> how can I disable vsync from cli? I turned it on from settings on my laptop and it makes the desktop unusable
<mokush> is ksshaskpass pass working for you guys? I can't get it to work on vivid
<slaknub> can i install kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop on the same pc?
<Avihay_work> slaknub: yes you could, as there are no conflicts between them: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ...0 upgraded, 570 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. ...
<Avihay_work> can*
<slaknub> thanks
<chek2fire> after the upgrade to newer version of kubuntu i cant see plasma dekstop anymore
<chek2fire> i can see login screen but after login i have a black screen with the programmes windows
<chek2fire> how can i run plasma 5 dekstop?
<chek2fire> anyone know?
<BluesKaj> chek2fire, drop to a tty/vt at the login and update and upgrade
<chek2fire> but it has not new updates and upgrades
<chek2fire> i have use in command line plasmashell and it returns kf5.kiconthemes: "Theme tree: (Breeze)"
<chek2fire> when i use kdesudo plasmashell i can see kde 5 plasma desktop
<chek2fire> but after login logout is the same dark dekstop
<rsd> hello, using 15.04 + plasma 5.2 for a few days now.  Today, plasma won't start (.xsession-errors) point to a possible problem with \maybe\ kaccess and/or dbus.  has anyone seen something like this?
<chek2fire> ok i can load plasma 5 desktop only with kdesudo plasmashell
<chek2fire> but every time i login to desktop i have a black screen only with the programme windows
<jalcine> chek2fire: are you running any special/exotic hardware?
 * jalcine notes he couldn't use his nvidia drivers with 15.04
<chek2fire> no
<jalcine> you mentioned that muon didn't complete the upgrade
<jalcine> you might want to run `sudo dpkg --configure -a` to fix any dangling setup options from the upgrade process
<chek2fire> i have an solution from #kde channel they say to rm all the root owner files from /.cache$
<chek2fire> i have problem in 87% with muon but i can complete installation from command line
<chek2fire> i have to restart to see if this works
<BluesKaj> wonder if he had a network dropout during the install
<jalcine> ^ interesting
<jalcine> think /var/log/dpkg.log would show that? if not /var/log/apt.log
<BluesKaj> the symptoms seem so
<chek2fire> ok i have some question with kde 5
<chek2fire> how can i install the default bottom panel?
<sysop2> hi, how can I get the bluetooth button on my bluetooth headset to run script when pressed?
<chek2fire> when i try to open a widget like application launcer it returns this plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.pager/contents/ui/ main.gml:25:1:module "org.kde.plasma.private.pager" is not installed
<chek2fire> any idea?
<chek2fire> i use kubuntu from dapper and i think this is the worst version ever
<chek2fire> it simple didnt work and plasma 5 is a crap desktop
<chek2fire> now every time i login in it crashses
<BluesKaj> chek2fire, I asked you a question overat #kde
<chek2fire> yes i see it
<chek2fire> how can i see the version?
<BluesKaj> it will be plasma 5.2 if you used a regular 15.04 iso image
<chek2fire> ok
<jalomann> I tried to install Kubuntu 14.04 32bit. File check says there is error in 18 files on DVD.
<jalomann> Checksum matches
<jalomann> http://wstaw.org/w/3mGp/
<jalcine> might need to rebuild that installation media, jalomann
<jalomann> You mean reburn?
<jalcine> if you burned it, sure :) I typically use USB disks, none of my laptops have CD or DVD drives
<OerHeks> check your iso first
<jalcine> jalomann: also check the ISO's SHA256
<jalcine> darn
<jalomann> sha matches. also on DVD
<jalomann> What was the preferable DVD creation method?
<genii> jalomann: The safest burn is at 2X with error checking
<OerHeks> even on gnome, i'd use K3b :-)
<jalomann> Did somebody boot with 14.04.2 DVD?
<hyper_ch> yes
<jalomann> 3rd DVD burning
<jalomann> Burned 2nd with wodim. Only 2 errors left.
<ik_> hi
<sudoBacon> Whenever I reboot Kubuntu on plasma 5 vivid I i have two monitors and set them both to folder layouts change folders locations on both and on restart one stays a folder and one goes to desktop and power options dont work and keeps going to sleep even though i turned that off
 * BluesKaj wonders if sentence structure is taught in schools anymore
 * sudoBacon Not really
<sudoBacon> BluesKaj: Its the internet why do I have to type properly?
<BluesKaj> to get your ideas across in an organized fashion
<BluesKaj> why doesn't internet deserve proper expression ?
<sudoBacon> Because typing properly takes more time.
<BluesKaj> not understanding what you type takes even more time
<sudoBacon> Okay point proven now I'm typing even more properly than you.
<BluesKaj> if you think so
<sudoBacon> BluesKaj:
<sudoBacon> I'm running Kubuntu Vivid 15.04 , running KDE plasma 5.2.2 and QT version 5.4.1. I found a couple bugs I think is their a fix?  I have dual monitors on running AMD with drivers fglrx-updates.  I change both monitors to folder layout in replace of Desktop layout views and change their locations.  Then on reboot my main monitor is back to a Desktop layout and the secondary monitoy is still a folder layout yet even the wallpaper
<sudoBacon> changed
<sudoBacon> [13:56] <sudoBacon> to what I had on primary folder layoud desktop view.  Also the power settings dont seem to work because I turned off dim screen and everything and it still dims the screen.
<sudoBacon> It turned them into two copy and pasted my bad
<BluesKaj> suggest you try upgrading to plsama 5,3 with this ppa , it fixes a lot of problems. I can't promise it will fix everything to do with dual monitors and folder layout/view, but it's more stable than 5,2   https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<BluesKaj> err plasma :)
<qdata> I run dual monitor set up here. Main is HD LCD 24 inch, the second one to the right is an old CRT type. SDDM inability to come up on anything other than the CRT as the main display is just so annoying. Did the people who packaged all this stuff up for general release to the world just never try it out first?
<sudoBacon> Same here qdata
<qdata> I went back to my old 14.10 KDE 4 setup; too many things wrong with the 15.04 - imho it was not ready to be tagged as a 'Release'
<sudoBacon> except on the left
<kolja> hi there.. my kde plasma 5 often crahses.. i solve right now deleting .cache .local and kde folde.. coould you tell me if there is a more selective way to get kde run again ? thnx
<z4sk4> hi all
<z4sk4> i ahve problems with some wifi tools
<z4sk4> i dont know why some of then log out of my kde session
<z4sk4> i try to put echo on the code but imposible see what its the line, i each case are diferent echos...
<z4sk4> where i can see why log out the system???
<z4sk4> i the syslog i dont see nothing relevant...
<genii> z4sk4: You might get some more useful information if you tru to run the app inside of Konsole
<z4sk4> genii: i run on console
<z4sk4> and pum! log out in some step next to scan wifis, like airoscript
<z4sk4> same issue
<z4sk4> on 15.04 havent got this problem in 14.04 yes, but on 15.04 i must stop network-manager, maybe here the demon can make problems too, not sure
<z4sk4> i will try and connect again 1 min
<z4sk4> genii: http://pastebin.com/MecmFapW only i ahve the echo "2" >> 2.txt
<z4sk4> and i can do the command of was alone on terminal with out issues, so strange
<sysop2> hi, how can I get the bluetooth button on my bluetooth headset to run script when pressed?
<OerHeks> Installing Kubuntu 15.04 .. what a beautifull & clear install procedure !
#kubuntu 2015-05-12
<baizon> hi, i have a problem regarding kubuntu 15.04. My audio is "a little bit" broken. Every boot my default audio output device is set to "line out" instead of "speaker". Can someone give me a hint how to fix it? It did work with 14.10. I personally think it's a systemd bug.
<papegaaij> hi all, since the upgrade to 15.04, gtk3 application miss some icons
<papegaaij> i've tried selecting other icon themes (breeze, oxygen), but they all miss icons
<hateball> papegaaij: do you mean in the tray?
<papegaaij> no, mostly in toolbars
<hateball> papegaaij: so they display icons in the tray then?
<hateball> I'm just wondering if it might be the same issue as http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<hateball> I don't use any GTK things myself
<papegaaij> i'm preparing a screenshot of the missing icon
<sophie_> hi
<papegaaij> http://picpaste.com/missing-icon-VkIwGrIb.png
<papegaaij> i'm not sure what that icon is supposed to look like, but it probably should be something like ^ upside down
<papegaaij> eclipse 4.5 has many of those icons, making the toolbar quite impossible to use
<sophie_> can I ask something?
<sophie_> because Plasma is crashing me for 1 common reason
<hateball> !ask | sophie_
<ubottu> sophie_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sophie_> can someone help me, because  the plasma shell is crahing for no reason and I have no idea why is it doing that
<hateball> sophie_: have a look in ~/.xsession-errors
<sophie_> I filed a bug report 400 times since it asked me too
<sophie_> check the backtrace if you can find it
<Tm_T> hateball: this is known plasma crash most likely, as I explained to sophie_ in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> Plasma 5.3 crashes constantly when you have taskbar widget
<sophie_> is there an LP# with that
<sophie_> seems Qt framework is returning  that
<Tm_T> sophie_: don't know of LP but there's upstream bug report, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346521
<ubottu> KDE bug 346521 in Task Manager "plasmashell often but not always crashes when switching between windows or starting a new program" [Crash,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<Tm_T> ...why that's not updated is beyond me
<sophie_> what's worse
<sophie_> when the rror popped out
<Tm_T> no probs, it's that one
<sophie_> the missing dependency or the broken directory (when clicked on backtrace)
<sophie_> it returns /usr/bin/plasmashell
<sophie_> WOW
<sophie_> I did install the debug symbols tho
<sophie_> it turned pretty stable until...errrr steam
<hateball> Tm_T: Aha
<sophie_> wat
<sophie_> it's different btw the link
<sophie_> mine's reporting about LibQT
<sophie_> is the fix released or only comitted
<baizon> I have a problem regarding kubuntu 15.04. My audio is "a little bit" broken. Every boot my default audio output device is set to "line out" instead of "speaker". Can someone give me a hint how to fix it? It did work with 14.10. I personally think it's a systemd bug.
<ejay> hi all, is there some log file or whatever to check out why plasmashell is eating 1.5GB of my memory?
<hateball> ejay: it's probably https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344879
<ubottu> KDE bug 344879 in general "memory leak in plasmashell - huge ram usage" [Normal,Confirmed]
<hateball> ejay: basically, stuff in your tray
<ejay> hateball: kinda bullshit, coz my tray is empty
<ejay> hateball: thanks for link anyways. will investigate what's goin on.
<ejay> hateball: sorry, you are 100% right. it's transmission in tray. thanks for help, kudos to you.
<Voyage> knemo
<Voyage> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<otjura> I installed wine and everything is going to lost&found, there is no separate wine menu
<otjura> 15.04
<mvk> this is a shitty bug .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwallet/+bug/1443685
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1443685 in kwallet (Ubuntu) "[Kubuntu 15.04 beta] It is not possible disable KWalletManager" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mvk> are you ALL using kwallet then?
<hateball> Probably, why wouldnt you
<mvk> hateball: i don't really like the 'enter your password' after i just logged in, after ... entering my password
<hateball> mvk: are you not using sddm?
<hateball> I don't recall configuring anything, it automagically works (unlocks kwallet) for me when I log in
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<riclima> So, something very strange is happening in my Kubuntu machine.
<riclima> Every time I log in, it opens 32 instances of Emacs.
<riclima> Does anyone have a clue as to why? I checked my autostart and it doesn't even have Emacs there.
<BluesKaj> riclima, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<riclima> BluesKaj, it didn't seem to change anything. Just logged out and back and it still did it.
<riclima> I'm thinking some script must have an accidental Emacs call and it's being run quite a few times on login.
<lolmaus> My Kubuntu freezes during shutdown/reboot. How do i debug the issue? I tried looking into syslog but failed to find anything criminal.
<lolmaus> Is it possible to shut down in text mode? Maybe I'll see a error message or somehting.
<zztopless> hey ho... just wondering if anyone knows how to get a wallpaper (appropriate resolution) to spread across two monitors.  I'm actually running linux mint, but that channel seems to have fallen victim to a zombie plague and the kde version in kb 14.x is pretty close...
<BluesKaj> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<zztopless> I mean really?  Both channels have hardly had anyone speak a word in hours, I clearly acknowledged that I had asked in there and mint-kde and kubuntu are two of the most similar distros around (especially regarding the question I asked)
<zztopless> I asked in KDE too *shock horror* as it's an issue that seems to span sever distros with the similar user interface (kde).
<BluesKaj> it wasn't clear that you used spot chat server mint help , there is also a linumint chat here on freenode, zztopless
<zztopless> huh?
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...my post is clear enough
<zztopless> Do you mean there is a ##linuxmint on freenode?
<zztopless> I'm not trying to be rude, just not sure if yours was a typo or I'm missing something... :/
<BluesKaj> yes, but it's not a support chat, unfortu8nately
<zztopless> Yeah, that channel is even deader unfortunately
<zztopless> But let's be honest, it's an issue that effects kubuntu as well (which I have used far more often and am only on mint at the moment as 15.04 is a bit too unstable and after plasma mint is just that tiny bit more sparly than 14.10 :P
<zztopless> and I was hoping to installed kde 5.2/3 on mint but the repo for that has dissapeared :(
<zztopless> mint-kde that is
<zztopless> Kinda suprised there isn't more talk at the moment in any of these channels, given the (deserved) hyped of plasma
<genii> No news is good news.
<zztopless> no news means a ppa hasn't popped up to install 5.3 on mint to see if that plays a bit nicer with virtualbox (probably not given seems to be sddm issues)
<ejay> hey. where can I find logs for sddm and plasmashell?
<snotr> ejay, /var/log/sddm.log
<ejay> ok, my plasma basically died like a dog. how to reinstall?
<snotr> ejay, what happens ? black screen on login ?
<ejay> snotr: I can log in. Got black after login in.
<ejay> snotr: plasmashell is not starting up
<snotr> ejay, you can switch to tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1) when black screen occurs and provide me output from command: qdbus org.kde.KWin /KWin supportInformation
<ejay> snotr: I cant.
<snotr> ejay, you can't change tty ?
<ejay> snotr: Got some error about lack of display for x11 what is total bullshit becouse when trying to startx (or xinit) console spits something about already running. Yes I can change ttys
<snotr> ejay, plasma 5 ?
<snotr> ejay, i guess you can try clean the cache (rm -f ~/.cache/plasma* ; rm -f ~/.cache/ksycoca* ; rm -f ~/.cache/*.kcache ; kbuildsycoca5)
<mvk> this is a shitty bug .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwallet/+bug/1443685
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1443685 in kwallet (Ubuntu) "[Kubuntu 15.04 beta] It is not possible disable KWalletManager" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mvk>  are you ALL using kwallet then?  =>  i don't really like the 'enter your password' after i just logged in, after ... entering my password
<ejay> snotr: that helped. thank you.
<MoonUnit`> mvk: i just used an empty password
<snotr> ejay, welcome :)
<mvk> MoonUnit`: and then?
<mvk> you dont have to enter a password?
<snotr> mvk, only press enter when dialog kwallet appears, i guess
<MoonUnit`> yup
<mvk> you still get a nagging dialog i guess..
<MoonUnit`> i've never seen a password prompt since
<snotr> MoonUnit`, what's your kubuntu version ?
<MoonUnit`> 15.04 plasma5 5.3
<MoonUnit`> it was the same in kde4, always used an empty password.
<est31> Hi there is there any way to keep settings over the 14.10 / 15.04 upgradeß
<est31> ?
<est31> especially to still have the same widgets
<z4sk4> hi all i am trying install mdm on kubuntu 14.04, from repo do nothing.. i cant make "dpkg-reconfigure mdm" (nothing happend) and i try to compile mdm, but is imposible in the make always i have errors (i installing all dev)
<z4sk4> someone know some repo to install mdm on 14.04? the only display manager that dont make me error is xdm... but is so ugly xD and i wanna try mdm
<BluesKaj> z4sk4, sudo dpkg -i mdm
<est31> so I will lose all my widgets?
<BluesKaj> est31, are you upgrading over the internet?
<est31> yes
<BluesKaj> then your widgets shoudl survive , mine did iirc, est31
<est31> ok thanks
<est31> BluesKaj, do you still use lightdm?
<est31> or that new desktop manager?
<est31> (or login screen or whatever)
<BluesKaj> I use sddm (display manager)
<est31> the new one?
<est31> weird. I have lost all my widgets on my laptop, I'm upgrading my desktop now
<est31> either way, it wont be that hard to replace them
<BluesKaj> if you still use lightdm then sddm should be available as an option while you're upgrading
<est31> yes I switched on my laptop
<BluesKaj> est31, you may have to do: systemd enable sddm in the tty/vy  if you don't get a login screen on the next boot
<BluesKaj> est31, correction: systemctl enable sddm
<est31> ok
<est31> These bugs are why I don't upgrade the first day
<est31> but rather wait a month or so
<BluesKaj> yes that's wise
<dizqo> hi, does kubuntu detects bios enabled cpu scaling technology like intel's speetstep and installs the appropriate modules automatically?
<OerHeks> dizqo, yes, CPU frequency scaling is implemented in Linux kernel, the infrastructure is called cpufreq. Since kernel 3.4 the necessary modules are loaded automatically and the recommended ondemand governor is enabled by default.
<dizqo> OerHeks: thanks, can I switch it on and off between boots? I don't have to install/remove packages?
<OerHeks> dizqo, you don't have to do anything, i guess. switching off ? why would you do that ?
<dizqo> OerHeks: For example if I think there is a conflict between kernel and "software"(?) level scaling. I don't really know what I'm talking about fyi
<dizqo> I'm basing this off of this (quite old) webpage: https://www.pantz.org/software/cpufreq/usingcpufreqonlinux.html
<OerHeks> dizqo, forget that 2009 page, and kernel 2.6.X
<dizqo> OerHeks: Ok great thanks. Exactly what I needed to know :)
<OerHeks> yw
<dizqo> OerHeks: I have a couple of other questions if you don't mind:
<dizqo> I'm buying a dell laptop and I have to chose if I want to enable  "Out-of-band" system management (Intel vPro Technology)
<dizqo> Then there is Dell Data Protection / Encryption - and DDPE HCA Volume License Validation
<dizqo> and lastly Intel Smart Connect hard drive technology
<dizqo> Not sure if these options are hardware based and hard to change, and whether they are linux friendly
<OerHeks> I am not sure about Smart Connect hdd tech, if that is supported.
<dizqo> ok
<est31> I'm getting the following error when trying to start vlc: [00000000018582c8] core interface error: no suitable interface module
<OerHeks> est31, by removing ~/.config/vlc it should work again, restart vlc after that.
<est31> nope OerHeks still doesnt work
<otjura> hi 15.04 is missing Wine menu, is there any way to set one up?
<est31> seems I have some package conflicts
<acz32> how can i use the menu key in keyboard shortcuts?
<zero-one_> hello
<zero-one_> Hi
<zero-one_> hello
<zero-one_> How are you ?
#kubuntu 2015-05-13
<phoenixz> Okay, so Kubuntu 15.04 (for me anyway) is the worst version of all, and this weekend I'll return to 14.10, its unusable. I think I can say "literally" nothing works as it should, and I have a long long list of problems to report, but even that is problematic. For example, I want to try to submit a bug for amarok, but in https://bugs.launchpad.net , I don't see a way to do this
<est31> I agree kubuntu 15.04 is shit
<est31> it really is
<phoenixz> Also, where are updates? previous releases all had loads of updates with fixes coming out in the weeks after release.. 15.04 has been out nearly amonth, and I have had a few updates, which fixed nothing
<est31> yea
<est31> thats the main issue
<est31> thats exactly the reason why I always update one month later
<phoenixz> sddm SUCKS, literally freezes 9 out of 10 times,.. I reboot, black screen,go to shell, try to restart that manually.. 10 times or so,yaaayy,got a login screen
<est31> all my widgets were deleted
<phoenixz> network manager VPN disconnects every 2 minutes, forget about using a VPN through that.. Not that it matters, sometimes it suddenly loses allnetwork connections
<est31> even okular looks crappy now
<phoenixz> amarok freezes for about a minute after it starts a new song
<est31> vlc is broken
<phoenixz> krunner is simply DEAD.. alt-f2, and it just sits there, frozen
<phoenixz> I have to kill the process, restart it, and alt-f2, frozen..
<phoenixz> quassel works, then I reboot, I start quassel automatically and it shows the SDDM login screen, yay.. Ihave to remove all quassel files, start over, and it works again.. until next reboot
<phoenixz> If in firefox I try to save an image.. the file requester window takes about a minute to show up
<phoenixz> kwin crashes about 3 times per day
<phoenixz> try using netflix in chrome, do it full screen, press pause, blackscreen, sddm login again! yay, at least it didnt freeze again
<est31> I'm not using ubuntu because I'm a newbie, but to have it stable
<est31> and right now its disappointing me fully
<est31> I've tried to change settings, what happens?
<est31> it crashes
<est31> yaay
<phoenixz> If the lock screen comes up, it doesn't come up, it simply shows the windows, videos even if thats polaying, it just blocks mouseand keyboard.. I have to ram the keyboard for about 3 minutes before finally I see a lock screen and I can unlock it and do somethign again
<phoenixz> close laptop lid > suspend? hah! suspend doesnt work anyway if I try to do it manually, but closing the lid doesnt do shit.. which was nice because the first time I did not think about it and put my laptop in the laptop case, and it went until the laptop overheated and did a direct shutdown.. At least Kubunt did not burn down my laptop, Isuppose I'm happy
<est31> my vlc segfaults when I just want to *list* my open music
<phoenixz> Even the frigging bug report system ... How? where?documentation is all about "Use apport"... great! How do I use apport on a program that freezes? half the time it doesn't fire anyway
<phoenixz> ah, CTRL-DEL does not delete the word before the cursor anymore as it used to do for the LAST 10 YEARS
<phoenixz> I would try keyboard mapping if I did not already know that Kubuntu won't save those settings
<est31> I had set up to have three fingers touch make middle mouse click
<est31> setting lost
<phoenixz> 15.04 is by far the worst piece of.. that I've seen, and I've been with Kubuntu for about 10 years now
<est31> thants!
<est31> k*
<est31> its my 5th year now
<phoenixz> 14.10 had some minor issues left and right to get ot work but... 15.04 is a disaster over the entire board
<est31> or 4th
<phoenixz> plasmashell crashes regularly too by the way
<phoenixz> kdeconnect works on and off (more off), I've not even tried there anymore, it has become a "whatever"{
<est31> do you have this too in the upper left corner ? http://pasteboard.co/q01g0pr.png
<est31> I mean, what should this show?
<est31> its just horribly ugly
<OerHeks> est click on it :-)
<est31> I mean this one is ok, http://pasteboard.co/q086MH6.png
<phoenixz> est31: What am I suppsed to see in the upper left corner?
<est31> wha I've shared in the first image
<est31> dunno, perhaps migrating widgets worked for you
<est31> for me it didnt
<phoenixz> Is there anybody who can tell me if all this is normal?
<phoenixz> network manager sometimes just loses all network devices, wired or wireless, leaving me with no other option than to reboot
<phoenixz> power management is no longer notifying me when battery is nearly empty.. Its great fun when my laptop just suddenly dies off
<phoenixz> Going alt-shift-f1 to text console, and then alt-f7 back to KDE, in about 10% of the cases shows a completely mangled screen with triangles from different windows stacking over eachother
<est31> I really don't get it
<phoenixz> I think yakuake is about the only KDE program that is not completely messed up
<est31> when I download the deb for vlc on my desktop, extract it manually, and run ./vlc, it shows me the ppa "revision"
<phoenixz> I use encrypted machine, and for every single time I use sudo, I get "Password entry required for 'Please enter passphrase for disk kubuntu--vg-swap_1 (cryptswap1) on none!' (PID 25595). Please enter password with the systemd-tty-ask-password-agent tool!" spammed on every console.. I have about 15 consoles open, so imagine the joy!!!
<phoenixz> Not that it matters anyway, because I cannot enter the swap password anywhere anyway
<est31> I had that nice bug too
<est31> with opensuse
<est31> and systemd
<est31> thats not kubuntu's fault, its systemd's
<OerHeks> est31, nice going, not mentioning "when I download the deb for vlc" go on with your rant please !
 * OerHeks facepalms
<est31> OerHeks ??
<OerHeks> est31, first complaining about vlc, giving errors, that is not how to install/use software.
<est31> OerHeks, I wanted to confirm that my /usr/bin/vlc is acutually really the one thats officially in kubuntu
<est31> not that ppa stuff
<est31> I havent installed it
<est31> the deb file
<phoenixz> So sorry for my rant, but I've lost days worth of working by now.. I will be downgrading to Kubuntu 14.10 this upcoming weekend.. I want to report bugs but even that is not a simple issue.. So can somebody tell me how I can easily report a bug for Amarok, for example?
<est31> just extracted it to find out whether files match
<est31> I mean this is interesting.
<est31> it means that vlc uses something else than its own binary file to store its version
<est31> yaay upgrade also totally garbled up default programs to open files with
<est31> ah I see now
<est31> thanks to strace I've found out that it opens /usr/lib/libvlccore.so.8
<est31> which is provided by libvlccore8
<est31> which again has version 2.2.0+ppa2.4
<est31> aah
<est31> ok that vlc crash wasn't its fault
<est31> still it looks shitty
<est31> before at 14.10, vlc okular and other applications looked great
<est31> it seems its running in gtk compatibility mode
<est31> while I'm running kde
<est31> aand again an unwanted file indexing daemon
 * est31 wonders how to get rid of baloo file
<est31> OerHeks, any ideas?
<est31> haha http://askubuntu.com/questions/437635/how-to-turn-off-baloo-in-kde-4-13
<est31> what do you think I have inside that file
<est31> "Indexing-Enabled=false"
<est31> and still baloo requires 100% of my CPU
<phoenixz> est31: Ah! Balloo! The number one "Hey what's hogging my CPU at 150%?"
<phoenixz> est31: And let me guess, part of the desktop search that I never wanted to use since like 5 years ago where it too, was hoggn my CPU all the time when it was called something different..
<phoenixz> So if I may add to the list
<phoenixz> Ballo sucks.. Some 5 times per day its hoggng my CPU at 100+% and I have to kill it to be able to work notmally
<phoenixz> shift+del doesn't work anymore, though that too has worked for like 10 years
<phoenixz> gwenview, when I try to delete an image, I select delete from the menu (the gwenviewe menus  show sssllowwww by the way), and then nothing happens for about 30 seconds, then finally the "are yousure" requester showsup
<phoenixz> How many bugs am I at? 20 already?
<andyr0ck> wait, you guys are actually going down the 'upgrade path'?
<zero-one_> hello
<markc> will there be an official 15.04.1 point release for kubuntu soon?
<est31> as it seems, they want us to suffer from ugly bugs
<OerHeks> markc, 12 may https://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/Applications/15.04_Release_Schedule
<est31> next bug: when you go to the top left corner, it doesnt close a maximized window anymore
<est31> I'm not sure though whether it was the case in 14.10
<est31> perhaps my imagination :)
<gunndawg> How come when I open Startup Disk creator and click "Other" to add an ISO to the list it wont add the ISO I select? I click on it then it just goes back to startup disk creator without adding hte ISO
<est31> very interesting
<est31> gunndawg, I have that too
<est31> so its either bad ux of the tool or an actual bug
<gunndawg> est31: Quite annoying
<est31> on which distro are you on?
<gunndawg> est31: Kubuntu 14.04
<gunndawg> est31: would really like to get this arch linux image onto a USB so I can pass it over to a different machine. this is annoying
<gunndawg> I'll try unetbootin
<est31> or just do dd
<est31> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Creating_Arch_Linux_disk_image#Archiso
<est31> the arch wiki sais this should work
<gunndawg> est31: looks like unetbootin did it
<est31> fine
<gunndawg> no reason to be upset about it, just went a different route
<egeste> Hello, friendly KDE users. I've stumbled on a problem in $uname -a -> Linux dafeelz2 3.19.0-16-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 30 16:09:58 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux where the bottom portion of my screen appears to not be rendering? Screenshot here: http://i.imgur.com/od98jGX.jpg
<egeste> Thus far I've tried moving my plasma .config files, rebooting several times, restarting sddm, moving my kwin .config files, etc
<egeste> I can't seem to find anything about it
<egeste> brb, reboot
<alvin> Wallpaper too short?
<adry8080> salve a tutti
<adry8080_> ciao a tutti
<adry8080_> [11:15] <adry8080> io vorrei sapere come mai non mi apre piu la finestra software center si apre ma non mi da nessuna immagine
<adry8080_> ki mi puo aiutare grazie
<adriano1980> SALVE
<adriano1980> qualcuno mi sa aiutare
<adriano1980> io vorrei sapere come mai non mi apre piu la finestra software center si apre ma non mi da nessuna immagine grazie
<hateball> !it | adriano1980
<ubottu> adriano1980: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mo_> I adjusted the backlight brightness to 50%, after I reboot, it's 50% before I login(it's 50% in the login screen), but after I input my password, it will jump to 100% at login load screen, any idea?
<Guest94488> hi all, there are people speaking in russian?
<hateball> !ru | Guest94488
<ubottu> Guest94488: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BarnaSzalai> hey
<BarnaSzalai> can you help me plz? I use 15.04 Plasma 5 desktop, with laptop and a monitor. when I disconnect the monitor and use only the laptop, some apps start "hidden", so kubuntu doesn't recognize there isn't a montor attached
<BarnaSzalai> how can I solve this?
<BarnaSzalai> btw. ubuntu with Unity worked well
<BarnaSzalai> hidden I mean not on the laptop's screen, I have to move the app window always
<BarnaSzalai> very annoying
<BarnaSzalai> checked system setting but didn't find any related option
<hateball> BarnaSzalai: ah, so the apps remember the laptop monitor?
<hateball> err, external monitor
<hateball> hmmm
<BarnaSzalai> yes
<BarnaSzalai> exactrly
<BarnaSzalai> i hardly think developers missed this situation with Plasma
<hateball> So the scenario is you have $app on screen2. Close $app, unplug screen2, start $app, and it does not show on screen1 ?
<BarnaSzalai> yes
<hateball> I don't know if there is a setting to remember that.... I use two monitors and sometimes things launch on the screen last used
<BarnaSzalai> but only the apps which were used on external monitor
<hateball> BarnaSzalai: You could maybe make a kwin rule to work around it
<hateball> Force all apps to always open on screen1
<BarnaSzalai> hm
<hateball> then you can manually move them if needed
<BarnaSzalai> im new to kubuntu but will try that
<BarnaSzalai> bash script?
<hateball> no no
<BarnaSzalai> or rule
<hateball> BarnaSzalai: rightclick some windows title bar, more actions (or such) -> window rules
<BarnaSzalai> ok
<hateball> I dont use english locale so not sure of the wording
<BarnaSzalai> np
<hateball> BarnaSzalai: you can reach this by alt+f2 and searching for "rules" also
<BarnaSzalai> thanks for the hint
<hateball> so you should be able to make a rule that applies to nothing specific, that places on screen1 from the start
<hateball> you will see there are some default rules in place already
<hateball> There might be a more graceful way to handle this tho, I am just used to doing workaround :p
<BarnaSzalai> yeah have to do some googling for it also
<BarnaSzalai> maybe someone met this before
<BarnaSzalai> so it's not a Plasma but KWin thing you think?
<hateball> there are so many parts to this :)
<hateball> kscreen handles remembering monitors
<hateball> kwin does decorations and managment
<BarnaSzalai> another thing, on start cairo dock always ask I want to use OpenGl, and press yes to permanently remember my choice. but it asks on every start :)
<BarnaSzalai> ok
<hateball> Oh I am not familiar with cairo dock, I use krunner (alt+f2) for everything
<hateball> or global hotkeys
<BarnaSzalai> sure its not kubuntu related ..
<BarnaSzalai> i think the guy has the same problem, and yes the kscreen is the way: http://askubuntu.com/questions/292776/ubuntu-kde-standard-dual-monitor
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Bundestrojaner> hello
<BluesKaj> Hi Bundestrojaner
<Bundestrojaner> is it possible to have a "copy-queue" on kubuntu?
<Bundestrojaner> so when i copy some files in Dolphin and start another copy process, it should queue it and wait till the first is finished
<Bundestrojaner> (like f.e. terracopy on windows)
<hateball> Bundestrojaner: well, all copy operations are show in the notification applet, and you can pause them as like
<hateball> but a "queue" as such, no
<BluesKaj> Bundestrojaner, whay about rsync , sounds like the same thing as teracopy
<BluesKaj> what
<Bundestrojaner> BluesKaj: never used it, can i integrate it in Dolphin?
<BluesKaj> !rsync | Bundestrojaner
<ubottu> Bundestrojaner: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Bundestrojaner> BluesKaj: i don't see any similarities between rsync and terracopy
<Bundestrojaner> terrycopy "catches" copy-orders from windows explorer and executes them in an own queue
<Bundestrojaner> rsync is a backup tool?
<hateball> That's what it is primarily used for yes
<BarnaSzalai> rsync, you know.. the boy group :>
<hateball> Bundestrojaner: Did you look at my suggestion
<Bundestrojaner> hateball: you mean pausing them in the notification?
<hateball> Bundestrojaner: yeah, that's as good as it gets now
<BluesKaj> rsync is more than just a backup tool , but Iwon'r elaborate, the URL says it all
<hateball> Bundestrojaner: otherwise you can make yourself heard at https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296109
<ubottu> KDE bug 296109 in general "Add a facility to Dolphin to enable sequential copy/move jobs" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<Bundestrojaner> hateball: it's what i usually do, it still has a huge impact on copy datarate
<Bundestrojaner> maybe it's a motivation to continue working on my own filemanager (written in QT)
<hateball> Google suggest this http://ultracopier.first-world.info/ but I have no idea
<hateball> Maybe that's yours? ;D
<Bundestrojaner> hateball: i've never published it, it's very far away from being finished^^
<hateball> Bundestrojaner: Some additional googling suggests that krusader has this functionality
<hateball> !info krusader
<ubottu> krusader (source: krusader): twin-panel (commander-style) file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.4.0~beta3-2ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 4111 kB, installed size 14942 kB
<Bundestrojaner> hateball: thx, i'll have a look at it
<BarnaSzalai> have you observed, when I copy a big file eg. a divx movie to a pendrive, at the end (99%)I have to wait for ~1 sec until the copy finished. why is that?
<hateball> write caches syncing
<BarnaSzalai> its only on ubuntu not on windows
<BarnaSzalai> is it normal?
<hateball> Yes, but if you want you can mount the devices so that changes are written at once
<hateball> This gives you worse performance however
<BarnaSzalai> performance?
<BarnaSzalai> Mb/sec ?
<hateball> Yes
<BarnaSzalai> even on usb 3.0 interface?
<BarnaSzalai> is it ok when I add the device uuid in the fstab?
<hateball> BarnaSzalai: here's a nice read http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/146620/difference-between-sync-and-async-mount-options
<BarnaSzalai> ty
<BarnaSzalai> ah okay, windows tells you the copy is finished after filling the cache.. after that behind the scenes writes data to the target media.
<BarnaSzalai> linux doesn't lie
<BarnaSzalai> eheh
<Irish_canon> hello... I am trying to mount a old flash card and having no luck and ideas
<hateball> Irish_canon: what does 'dmesg' say when you plug it in?
<Irish_canon> hateball: mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<Irish_canon> any ideas what to do
<BluesKaj> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Irish_canon> I have a scandisk card and I have lost the the partition... any ideas how to recover
<rattking> testdisk is your best bet.. just make sure not to write anything to the card until its recovered.
<Irish_canon> ive tried testdisk... the partition table isnt there .. unable to mount the card
<rattking> so testdisk could not recover the partition table?
<Irish_canon> when i run testdisk it only sees the local hard drive
<Guest81992> Hi guys! What is mysqld? Is it used for baloo or something?
<rattking> did you run it as root or with sudo?
<Guest81992> I am not running a server, just desktop stuff.
<Irish_canon> sudo
<rattking> mysqld is the mysql database and yes baloo uses it
<Guest81992> mysqld is taking up a lot of memory
<Guest81992> This Kubuntu Plasma 5.3 installation is running for around 3-4GB RAM with only Firefox open.
<Guest81992> What is the command for starting mysqld again?
<Irish_canon> any other ideas how to recover the card
<rattking> "sudo service mysql restart"
<rattking> does the sdcard have a device node in /dev ? like /dev/sdb or something
<Guest81992> rattking: Thanks. Isn't it systemd command?
<rattking> I am sure there is a systemd specific one
<rattking> you may also want to try a 'akonadictl restart' as your user no sudo
<Guest81992> Doesn't work rattking. I am on Kubuntu 15.04.
<rattking> anyway it looks like the systemd specific way is "systemctl restart mysql.service"
<Irish_canon> First thing is first never use the most updated distro if you want reliability
<Guest81992> Irish_canon: That was a tips for me? I am fine. Using it in a VM, so easy to keep snapshots or whatever.
<Irish_canon> Ok..
<Guest81992> But there is an annoying bug for Dolphin. My Places I have in the left column disappears when I close Dolphin.
<Guest81992> I just get the default ones, the new shortcuts/places I have placed there disappear... Any workaround?
<Irish_canon> this card will not mount.... any ideas how to recover it
<Guest81992> Does it mount on other computers?
<rattking> did it get overwritten?
<Irish_canon> no... wasnt overwritten...
<rattking> what happened it to?
<Irish_canon> dont really know... and it doesnt mount on another system
<rattking> do you have a second sd to USB adapter to try? or a second sdcard to try in that adapter? to start ruling out hardware
<rattking> does the OS see the sdcard at all?
<Irish_canon> no
<rattking> I have seen usb sticks go completely dead like that before.. and there really isnt anything you can do about it unless you are really good with a soldering iron :)
<Irish_canon> i have it in my reader and it lights up... just does show up in the fdisk -l or mounts automatically or in Gpart
<Irish_canon> tried a different card and it works
<rattking> ouch.. I dont know what to do then
<Priya> ^05Hi all ^
<Priya> ^05 Hi all ^
<madmouser1> wow, upgraded to kubuntu 15.04 ... what a sleek and nice interface
<Champion_The> yo, anyone has tried kernel 4.0x?
<Champion_The> for kubuntu 15.04
<OerHeks> Champion_The, you can try it, from the kernel ppa, but it would be wise to wait for the update > http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Champion_The> I know that, I'm just curious, if the new kernel works well
<Champion_The> I heard that 4.1 is better for intel graphics
<Guest16742> How do I pin shortcut icons to the panel in Plasma 5.3?
<Champion_The> do you think that Kubuntu 15.04 will move to 4x kernel?
<OerHeks> 4.1 is in RC stage
<Champion_The> yeah I know in future ...
<OerHeks> Champion_The, if you want to have fun on the wild side, and help testing, go for it :-)
<Guest16742> I disabled File Search (Baloo), but mysqld keeps on running with high memory use....
<LucasHC> Hi there, I just installed the newest version of Kubuntu and encountered an error. It's not playing any sound, on Ubuntu it works. Is there a way to fix this? The aplay commands didn't work, and my sound card:
<LucasHC> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<LucasHC>         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3388
<LucasHC>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 39
<LucasHC>         Memory at c7500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<LucasHC>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<unopaste> LucasHC you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<LucasHC> I'm sorry, I did not saw the paste link
<BluesKaj> LucasHC, cat /proc/asound/modules to check for audio drivers
<LucasHC> This is what I got: 0 snd_hda_intel
<BluesKaj> ok tha card 0, which is good. run , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , then open alsamixer and make sure no vol ctls are muted and automute is disabled
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<LucasHC> Thank you
<LucasHC> I'm sorry to say but after the reboot the same problem occur
<BluesKaj> LucasHC, setup the audio in systemsettings>multimedia>device preference and audio hardware setup outputs
<LucasHC> unfortunately that didn't work
<BluesKaj> explain didn't work , what are you trying?
<LucasHC> I tried different audio output types, they didn't do anything even after pressing submit.
<BluesKaj> ok then I've run out of ideas, and I have to leave now
<BluesKaj> sorry I can't help any further
<est31> to add to yesterday's rant: I've found yet another issue with 15.04
<est31> when I change windows, they start to flicker
<est31> basically at other occasions too
<est31> barely useable that way :/
<est31> any ideas on how to resolve this?
<est31> this is the worst bug so far
<jalcine> est31: this happened to me randomly too
<jalcine> what are your compositer settings?
<jalcine> I had mine on OpenGL 2.1 with GLX
<jalcine> but switching to OpenGL 3.0 had them go away
<jalcine> (or is it 2.0 / 3.1? let me check)
<jalcine> (it's the latter)
<est31> seems to work noe jalcine thanks :)
<jalcine> :)
<rufsketch1> hey all
<rufsketch1> I'm not sure if it's still supported
<rufsketch1> but
<rufsketch1> I'm trying to update from 13.04 to 14.04, and then hopefully to 15.04
<rufsketch1> however, the muon update process 404s.
<rufsketch1> I ran sed -i -e 's/archive.ubuntu.com\|security.ubuntu.com/old-releases.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<rufsketch1> and did an apt-get update. But also 404s
<mleocadio> hello
<soee> hiho
<mleocadio> just passing
<mleocadio> bye
<mleocadio> lol
<tstrike39> Hey guys... wanted you to know how much I am enjoy Kubuntu 15.04     Great job so far devs
<bprompt> tstrike39:   maybe you meant that for #kubuntu-devel =)
<tstrike39> Ok I will drop over to them... enjoying the OS
<tstrike39> seriously
<nagerst> What package do i need to install to get the kayboard module in systemsettings (precise pangolin)
<nagerst> keyboard*
<est31> jalcine, it seems the issues are there again :(
<est31> I do nothing else than click on another window's entry in the taskbar
<est31> and then the windows start to rotate very fast
<est31> all windows
<est31> so first its changing to window a then to b then to c then to a again and so on
<jalcine> hm, is this on a touchpad or with a physical mouse?
<jalcine> that sounds like it's cycling windows instad of flickering
<natman> I am unable to use the Yahoo emoiton pack in the IM client, anyone know how to fix it?
<OerHeks> natman, maybe this pidgin page is any help ? https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ThirdPartySmileyThemes
<natman> OerHeks: how would i import then into the kde settings?
<OerHeks> Never done that myself
<natman> ok, thanks anyways
<OerHeks> open kopete and see if you can import it in themes?
<miloru> what makes plasma 5 better than plasma 4?
#kubuntu 2015-05-14
<Blubberbop> Where are all the kubuntu updates?? for all the previous releases, in the weeks following the release, I would receive loads of updates.. after 3 weeks of horror with 15.04 I have received upgrades 3 times.. the last two were 3 libraries from some obscure package that I didn;'t recognize, and then google chrome..  15.04 has so far been a horror release, bugwise.. Where are the updates that makes this a usable system?
<Bomber> Note-to-self: when upgrading linux apps/environment, always check if people belive it's stable enough
<Bomber> T_T
<dkm_> Hello - I'm in dire need of technical assistance installing kubuntu. Anybody think they might want to tackle this one before I start posting the specifics of the issue? It's possibly a fairly lengthy investigation, so - ya know... :P
<Grokling> Hi - I've got two nvidia video cards, four screens and a whole lot of wasted time. Then I installed kubuntu, and all four of my screens came to life. Well done to whoever set that up - no other distro I've tried has managed to pull that trick off out of the box..
<Grokling> I have an issue now though, that I have no visible mouse cursor/pointer. It works, I just can't see it.
<Grokling> Can anyone help me with an invisible mouse pointer? I've tried changing the cursor theme, but it didn't help. The mouse works, just there's no pointer, so it's a lot of guessing..
<jdfantastic> Hi ya! Is the right place to ask questions regarding problems with Kubuntu?
<jdfantastic> Eh, got some serious lag here... Can I ask a Kubuntu related question?
<hyper_ch> jdfantastic: didn't you just do that?=
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask | jdfantastic
<ubottu> jdfantastic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jdfantastic> I'm running 15.04, and am having problem completing an update.  It seems that I am getting stuck at various stages  while trying to download some fonts. I have a screen posted at http://imgur.com/SvG5oj3 with the window that prompts for the update, and the resultant terminal window that invariably fails, though at different stages of progress each time. Unfortunately, each time I try to rerun the update, it starts fresh from the beginning.  I was
<jdfantastic> wondering if there was a way to accomplish this update from the terminal, so at least I could download some of these  fonts/files/packages, and once successful, move onto downloading/installing the next set.  If that's not clear, I'll be happy to try an rephrase.
<Silmarilion> Hey guys the apt is stuck while updating flash plugin: flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_20150512.1.orig.tar.gz
<hyper_ch> what is the flash plugin still needed for?
<hyper_ch> jdfantastic: try again, as you can see there was a hash sum mismatch
<jdfantastic> I was worried someone would say that :P
<Silmarilion> don't really know.. But today an update come up
<jdfantastic> Time to get back to work- thanks for taking a look!
<hyper_ch> Silmarilion: run from the cli:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Silmarilion> thats when it got stuck
<Silmarilion> doing the upgrade..
<hyper_ch> then pastebin more than just that one line
<Silmarilion> So here it is: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7e89e4242113e6878538
<Silmarilion> I had to do reconfigure because muon update manager got stuck so I had to kill the process.
<Silmarilion> And if I try to remove the package the installation of the same begins and gots stuck, probably  because the previous wasn't finished
<hyper_ch> this still isn't the whole output
<Silmarilion> thats the whole output from the termina
<hyper_ch> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<Silmarilion> yea I made it..
<hyper_ch> ?
<Silmarilion> I did some stuff, which remove the package and whole bunch of things :D now I am afraid to do a restart :D
<hyper_ch> pastebin the output
<ShishKabab> Sometimes my cursor starts jumping and clicking around randomly on Kubuntu 15.04 and it is not relating to typing since it also happens while just using the trackpad.
<ShishKabab> When I disable and re enable the trackpad it stops for a while, which leads me to think that this could be a software problem instead of a hardware problem. How could I find out the root of the problem?
<fuygawkes> Hey guys, I got a quick one. I upgraded to 15.04 and it seems that I cannot add any "app shortcuts" on my panel, since KDE no longer gives me an option to add one there. Is this a general case or is it just me? Thanx :)
<Grokling> Can anyone help me with an invisible mouse pointer? I've tried changing the cursor theme, but it didn't help. The mouse works, just there's no pointer, so it's a lot of guessing..
<Grokling> 15.04, two NVIDIA GT218s, Nouveau driver.
<fuygawkes> @Grokling have you tried the nvidia drivers?
<Grokling> fuygawkes, yes, but then xrandr doesn't play - it only picks up one GPU, which means I need to use xinerama, and that breaks things.
<fuygawkes> :/
<fuygawkes> After many glitches I have stumbled upon I guess that plasma 5 is not yet ready
<Grokling> It's only a mouse cursor..  sooo close to just working. To make matters worse, the first time I installed kubuntu, I had a mouse cursor and everything..  then I had to go and try the NVIDIA drivers, and that was the end of that!
<fuygawkes> for what is worth, I tried both nouveau and nvidia drivers and everything (kinda) worked, but I have only one gpu
<Grokling> I was really excited when both GPUs and all four screens worked straight out of the box. That has NEVER happened for me before.
<fuygawkes> Have you posted on the forums?
<Grokling> I just tried disabling mouse acceleration via xorg.conf.d, and that somehow prevented the desktop loading at all (threw me back to the login screen)
<Grokling> fuygawkes, no, which one do you recommend?
<Grokling> I have an otherwise fully functioning system.
<fuygawkes> at first I would post in kubuntuforums
<fuygawkes> if it is kde related, it's a good place to start
<fuygawkes> also, this happens with every cursor theme you have tried??
<Grokling> yes - I tried changing themes, and it didn't make any difference.
<fuygawkes> have you tried booting with upstart instead of systemd?
<fuygawkes> i don't know if that would make a difference, i'm just shooting in the dark
<fuygawkes> but it might be that systemd calls for processes in a different way that upstart does, so maybe..
<fuygawkes> I'm facing a problem myself so if anyone can answer this it'd be nice
<fuygawkes> I cannot seem to pin applications on my panel. Is this a default in plasma 5 or is it just me?
<yope> Hi all, I just upgraded to vivid and noticed our beloved kdm is no more...
<yope> Is there any alternative that works well with LDAP setups with massive amounts of users?
<yope> SDDM doen't seem quite up to the task :-(
<Grokling> fuygawkes, I didn't know you could choose upstart.. I'll post on the forum and see what comes of that.
<fuygawkes> Grokling I don't know if a fresh install jas both, but you can install it and use it interchangeably
<cyber> hi
<freakdaddy> Has anyone got dropbox to work with 15.04?  I've tried the version from Muon and the dropbox website.  When I run dropboxd I get the message... !! (Qt:Fatal) Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x50401) with this library (version 0x50302)  Aborted (core dumped)   Any help is appreciated!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rosco_y> I'm trying to copy a directory branch from one partition to another, and I don't have permission to copy some of it (my own work).  I tried chmod 777 -R <folder>, but I'm still having trouble.  How do I fix this?
<rosco_y> This is on my home pc
<rosco_y> I'm booted to the 15.04 cd, wanting to overwrite my 14.04 with the new os
<rosco_y> Does anyone disagree that it's somehow "cleaner" to overwrite with a new install, than it is to upgrade?
<rosco_y> I suppose I could upgrade, and if I don't like that, then install new--I'd get to the same place.
<rosco_y> That's what I'll do.  I think I won't lose my data files that way.
<rosco_y> Thanks rosco_y, It's great talking to myself!
<rosco_y> see you around!
<BluesKaj> robotdevil, overwrting is not the proper method to install an OS, and yo're skipping version so you''ll surely have a broken system if you can even fnish
<BluesKaj> oops sorry robotdevil, wrong nick
<ephedra> how to disable that stupid popup telling me that flash needs to be installed (kubuntu 15.04)?
<yahyaa> does anyone know how to set individual widgets for individual desktops???
<yahyaa> for kubuntu 15.04
<vankata> Hello i install clean kubuntu 15.04 but when type credentials for login. nothing happens. Status bar for loading load on 2/3 and freeze
<mkanyicy> hi guys, im using kubuntu 15.04 and im very impressed by it, but now i rebooted today and the desktop is pitch black, there is no panel nothing
<mkanyicy> i can launch windows via ALT+F2 but the desktop is just pitch black
<mparillo_> I have heard two suggestions. If you have used sudo instead of kdesudo to launch graphical programs, you may need to change some ownerships. Second, I have heard clearing your cache (without plasma up).
<BluesKaj> mparillo, the answeryou heard to your first is correct afaik
<mac^^^> I am thinking of switching from fedora to kbuntu. F22 beta with plasma 5 has a lot of kde related bugs such as not saving session data (say I make a lot of config changes on the desktop) logout/login and my changes are not there! Does kubuntu plasma 5 have this same issue?
<BluesKaj> mac^^^, suggest you install plasma 5.3 , it's available for Kubuntu 15.04 in a ppa
<BluesKaj> if it's not available for fedora
<mac^^^> BluesKaj: i was finding a lot of "minor" bugs such as "track mouse" not working, things along that nature .... also I was having issues with perl-tk not being to change font size whereas I COULD do it on prior plasma 5
<BluesKaj> each OS has it's quirks when it comes to plsama 5 ...I had a few with plasma 5.2 , but a lot of them disappeared after installing plasma 5.3 on kubuntu
<mac^^^> does kunbuntu with 5.3 show the mouse cursor changing to arrows when placed on edge of window? it did for me in prior plasma 5 but not with plasma 5.3 in fedora 22
<BluesKaj> mac^^^, yes
<mac^^^> what about changes to sessions being saved? that was extremely frustrating losing all your settings you had carfully made simply because you logged out (or rebooted for that matter)
<BluesKaj> mac^^^, not sure, I don't normally save sessions
<mac^^^> BluesKaj: maybe i'm using wrong terminology ..... what I mean was I login, change to "folder view", click Ok, it goes to "folder view", logout, login and it is NOT in "folder view" (i.e. my changes were not saved) .... is that called "session" I should start using correct terms
<BluesKaj> mac^^^, sorry i don't use folderview, but I can say that if I leave a session with open applications they do relaunch after a reboot
<mac^^^> BluesKaj:  ok, say you moved a desktop icon (shortcut?) on your desktop from where it was to where you wanted it ..... would it be in its NEW location after a reboot or logout/login?
<mac^^^> thats what I'm getting at
<BluesKaj> mac^^^,yes
<mac^^^> you are making me think kbuntu has done a better job at putting in plasma 5 than fedora 22
<BluesKaj> mac^^^, maybe ..It's hard to know, i haven't tried fedora in a while and I don't know of anyone who's run both with plasma 5
 * keithzg still has PTSD from RPM-hell, thus avoids Fedora like the plague :P
<mac^^^> keithzg: yum was supposed to solve the rpm hell problem
<mac^^^> they use dnf now instead of yum in fedora 22
<keithzg> mac^^^: I remember the problems being *with* Yum. I'd run "yum update" and there'd be, say, three packages which had cyclical dependencies on eachother but each were currently at too low of a version for the newer versions that each of their respective newer versions relied on, and somehow Yum couldn't work this out...
<keithzg> That was when I retreated back to debian-based distros :P
<mac^^^> only reason I use fedora is because my employer used redhat enterprise
<keithzg> I've had some *seriously* messed up systems (I forget whether it was entirely my own fault or not, but accidentally uninstalled glibc back in Warty Warthog!) but it's always been easily fixable.
<keithzg> Yeah, fair enough. Luckily most of the servers I've inherited at my work have been Ubuntu, so deb-based is mostly teh law of the land, with the exception of a CentOS server for mail and a . . . well, the router is best not spoken of.
<keithzg> I've tried desperately to replace it but somehow it was set up in such a way that everything in the office relies on it in arcane, black-magic ways that I find nearly impossible to untangle, and my predecessor's notes were basically "¯\_(ツ)_/¯"
<BluesKaj> i like the new apt install/remove etc commands, showing a progress bar of sorts in the cli
<keithzg> Oooh, I didn't notice that yet (at work I'm sticking to the LTS), that made it into 15.04 I take it?
<mparillo> The new apt with the progess bar was in 14.10 for sure.
 * keithzg feels extremely oblivious now
<DarthFrog> One of the things I most dislike about Kubuntu 15.04 is that I can no longer attach windows together as tabs.  I loved that feature in earlier versions of Plasma.
<rattking> DarthFrog: I asked about that in #kde yesterday and someone told me that plasma 5 still supports it but the new window decorations do not
<DarthFrog> rattking: Thaniks.  Can we dispose of the new window decorations, do you know?
<rattking> I didnt get an answer if thats coming or not
<rattking> yeah you can change it
<DarthFrog> Oh good.  I don't give a rat's nether regions about theming.
<rattking> dang I dont see the option in plastik either
<DarthFrog> Neither do I.
<mac^^^> I do 90% of my work in konsole (and browser and email and irc)
<DarthFrog> For konsole, I use yakuake.
<rattking> konsole is my fav. terminal emulator by far
<mac^^^> i make use of profiles in konsole
<DarthFrog> Yakuake is a drop-down version of konsole.  Hit F12 and there's your konsole.
<rattking> yeah I dont like when it disappears :)
<mac^^^> DarthFrog: i have script which use xdotool to put my konsoles where I want them  on the screen, which monitor and which virtual desk
<rattking> awesome I am going to look into that
<keithzg> rattking: Drat, that's not supported by the new decorations? Any word then on whether it will be and just hasn't been implemented yet, or?
 * keithzg uses that all the time at work; guess that's another reason to stay on the LTS for production systems for now...
<DarthFrog> keithzg: I've just installed some other window decorations and the option for attaching as a tab isn't there.
<kolp> anyone know what happened to screensaver settings in 15.04???
<keithzg> DarthFrog: I think even the older themes might still be using the new method of drawing decorations? I'm very sketchy on the technical details, gotta admit. Just asked in #kde if reimplementing this is in the cards.
<DarthFrog> rattking:  In System Settings/Window Behaviour, there's a "Window Tabbing" config.  But it's useless.
<DarthFrog> keithzg: A consumation, devoutly to be wished.
<keithzg> mac^^^: Yeah, I can't imagine living without Yakuake. Probably tied with my browser as my most-used application.
<soapbox3000> hello there
<soapbox3000> i need some assistance with enabling SSH on kubuntu 15.04
<soapbox3000> anyone?
<BlaXpirit> hello.
<BlaXpirit> I upgraded my kubuntu 15.04 system using  ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<BlaXpirit> kwin_x11  crashes shortly after plasma panels show
<BlaXpirit> this is after a reinstall
<BlaXpirit> I think I may have upgraded without backports  on the previous installation, with the same result
<Guest43064> ciao
<Guest43064> !list
<ubottu> Guest43064: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wldcordeiro_> How can I combine partitions on a drive in KDE? I have a drive that I used to have split 50/50 for linux and windows but I reformat the windows side to ext4 but I want it to be combined with the linux partition.
<bprompt> wldcordeiro_:    run the kde partition manager, delete the windows partition, it'd be left as "free space", then resize the linux partition
#kubuntu 2015-05-15
<Guest88214> wow, something really strange happened... my desktop become totally unresponsive.... even after reboot it did not change
<Guest88214> I had now to mv .config to .config.old
<BinaryStatus> Hey guys when I use the "hdparm --user-master u --security-set-pass p /dev/sda" command on my ssd it completes in seconds. Is this normal? Figured it would take longer. I'm selling this laptop and don't want anybody to be able to recover stuff off my ssd. Advice?
<BinaryStatus> Herro?
<rdleader> Had my system crash a couple month ago held off on reinstalling kubuntu so that 15.04 could come out. downloaded the image and when I boot off the disk I get as far as the starting version 219 screen ctrl +alt+ F2 does nothing
<rdleader> let it sit for a couple hours desktop never loaded I don't have an nvidia card I have an ati card
<soee> good morning
<trixp>  
<__shaun__> hi guys my bash has line wrapping issues ive looked everywhere, it wraps to the same line instead of to the next line below it, how do i resolve this?
<__shaun__> my $PS1 is just $
<hyper_ch> __shaun__: bash has line wrapping issues?
<yossarianuk> hi - had a bit more success setting up georeplication - however even though the bricks were of equal size the slave ran out of space .
<yossarianuk> do I deleted geo vol and both vols and restarted
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<quad> per aggiornare il mio sistema operativo dove devo andare?
<BluesKaj> !it | quad
<ubottu> quad: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<noaXess> hey hey
<noaXess> is it possible to disable kwallet for network-manager.. so when kde starts, that i don't need to enter my kwallet master pwd if network-manager does start a wlan connection?
<noaXess> and other questsion.. in vivid, how to use wicd as default network management... ?
<z4g47> hola tengo problemas con el sonido en kubuntu 15.04
<soee_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gorgonzola> hello peoples! I just finished installing kubuntu-desktop over a plain netboot installation of vivid, and Iḿ missing everything related to bluetooth in kde. Any ideas of where to begin looking for trouble? hcitool sees my adapter and hciscan works, but there is nothing related to bluedevil in my kde sesssion
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, I have to ask if you've updated and upgraded after the inatallation?
<gorgonzola> Now that you mention it, I may have not... Iĺl be back in a minute.
<gorgonzola> I assumed that netboot installation would pull everything from the repos... let me see is that fixes it
<gorgonzola> yup, everything up to date.
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj, How can one determine if the kde part of the bluetooth stack is actually running? Is it a kded module?
<Xinfe> Hi all
<Xinfe> I believe I cleaned a bit too much much my system and my media keys are not changing the system volume anymore. Someone knows the package name responsible for that?
<mparillo> Wasn't bluetooth held back from 5.3 (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/04/kde-plasma-5-3-released-heres-how-to-upgrade-in-kubuntu-15-04#comment-2022386324)?  Could that mean that it gets removed from current installations?
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, yes Bluedevil is part od the KDE stack
<BluesKaj> od=of
<soee_> mparillo: yes due to bluez
<gorgonzola> soee_ mparillo so no bluettoth in kde for now?
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, it's called Bluedevil in KDE
<noaXess> hey BluesKaj, wasup?
<noaXess> where are all the tray icons from third party apps in plasma 5?
<BluesKaj> hi noaXess
<noaXess> do they need update their apps?
<Xinfe_> To myself and anyone else: kmix is handling the sound, so problem fixed :)
<Xinfe_> Have a nice day, bye
<mparillo> noaXess: Short answer: Yes. Long answer: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj, yes, bluedevil is the kde bluetooth stack. Is it not available in kubuntu 15.04 yet? mparillo linked to a comment that said it was held back, but the 5.3 release notes for plasma say that we have a brand new bluetooth icon in bluedevil
<gorgonzola> iḿ confused :(
<gorgonzola> maprillo: i can confirm that bluedevil does not get removed from new viivd installations, but it doesn seem to work; it is completely invisible to plasma
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, well I see it in muon as installed by default
<noaXess> mparillo: thanks.. seams those libindicators and sni-qt is installed here.. seams that app developers need to recompile their stuff
<soee_> https://trello.com/c/QaixHxvd/11-get-bluedevil-bluez5-support-released
<noaXess> wowo and also Teamviwer.. or used wine.. it shows a wine system tray for Teamviewer
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj: yes, it gets installed by default, but it does not work.
<gorgonzola> soee_ so... given that, how would one go about getting it to work?
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, ok , there was a new kernel version  afew days ago , maybe a  dist-upgrade ?
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj: no, i just did a dist-upgrade like 5 minutes go. I think the links soee_ posted are on the right path... basically bluez and the whole bluetooth stack seems to be held back and being transitioned.
<gorgonzola> BluesKaj: Iḿ trying the versions from the transitions ppa to see if its that.
<BluesKaj> gorgonzola, ok
<noaXess> does your Konsole also hangs in background and consuming cpu?
<soee_> im using yakuake and works nice
<soee_> noaXess: do you do anything special when it hangs ?
<noaXess> no... just checked some packages installed... and then exit or close it with shortcut
<noaXess> whats about time format settings? i set mine to switherland de_CH but it still shows us formated time and date
<soee_> didyou reboot ?
<noaXess> more then once ;)
<soee_> https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/GqNknQdhrH6
<chencho9000> HI THER
<chencho9000> need help
<valorie> hi chencho9000
<valorie> please tell us how we can help you
<chencho9000> got a hp pavillion but windows vista home premium (licensed) is broken
<chencho9000> Im afraid I cant find a valid iso for windows vista
<chencho9000> so Im thinking switch to kubuntu 10.04 LTS
<chencho9000> will it work?
<BluesKaj> chencho9000, 10.04 is a little old...what kind of specs does your pc have?
<chencho9000> very poor
<BluesKaj> did it come with vista installed when you bought it ?
<chencho9000> yep but vista crashed
<chencho9000> and I dont have a disc
<chencho9000> and microsoft does not support vista anymore
<OerHeks> :-( only 7 and 8 are legal downloads afaik
<BluesKaj> no matter if the pc was new then it will run kubuntu , mine had vista on it when I bought it in 2008
<chencho9000> I've tried a kubuntu live sesion and seem to work
<chencho9000> it is a very old laptop
<OerHeks> else try xubuntu, 1 ghrz 512mb
<BluesKaj> can give us an idea about memory, cpu speed and disk space
<chencho9000> 2gb ram
<valorie> I run the current (vivid, 15.04) on a 6 year-old netbook and it's fine
<valorie> but you can always use, say, 14.04 which is LTS
<BluesKaj> kubuntu will run on 2G RAM
<valorie> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<chencho9000> 1.67 GHz Intel® Core™ 2 Duo processor
<BluesKaj> later ....
<valorie> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ends on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<chencho9000> 2048 MB (2 x 1024 MB) RAM
<hyper_ch> s/ends/ended/
<chencho9000> NVIDIA® GeForce™ 8400M
<valorie> yes, no support for 10.04 any more
<chencho9000> Up to 895 MB (128 MB dedicated)
<valorie> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<valorie> not much support beyond security updates though
<chencho9000> I've tried kubuntu 10.04 on live
<valorie> chencho9000: you'll be happier with a newer release
<valorie> 10.04 is no longer supported
<OerHeks> go for kubuntu, 64 bit maybe?
<chencho9000> and works good at least
<valorie> it was great back in the day, but that was long ago
<valorie> in "computer years"
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<chencho9000> oh 10.04 is not a kid but runs like a champ in my desktop :)
<valorie> no more security updates though
<caperneoignis> hi
#kubuntu 2015-05-16
<surfs^> hi all
<surfs^> is there a way to change the duration of the lock screen?
<surfs^> this is for Kubuntu 5.04 btw
<valorie> duration?
<valorie> it stays locked until you unlock it
<valorie> do you mean how long before it locks?
<valorie> if so, systemsettings
<serdar> hi whats up guys :)
<Guest84521> ı have a questions
<valorie> Guest84521: what is your question?
<hyper_ch> what is the meaning of life, the universe and everything else?
<valorie> heh
<valorie> that's easy!
<valorie> 42
<hyper_ch> :)
<Guest84521> I'm using Kubuntu 15.04, after a long hiatus, I figured it was time to try KDE and has been an outstanding system but the excellent my impression of plasma have a problem with plugins
<Guest84521> https://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=169572 How do I install the add-in in the console with the link I tried to install but it didn't work
<valorie> one person describes how it worked for them
<valorie> not sure; I'm waiting for the official widget
<valorie> impatiently, but waiting
<Guest84521> comment on the site to a host with a person like me in kubuntu detailing how to understand 15.04 a I'm going to try that method probably will work this time
<Guest84521> Tümünü Temizle
<Guest84521> Thanks for your help
<valorie> best of luck
<hyper_ch> people do use the weather tool? oO :)
<valorie> I liked it
<hyper_ch> why?
<valorie> sure, I can use my phone, but got used to it before I had a smartphone
<hyper_ch> I don't have one on my smartphone either... I can just look out of the window
<valorie> well, for instance I live in the US but am trying to learn the practical centigrade
<valorie> so I always had it set to C
<valorie> yes, I can look out the window, but it also forecasts
<hyper_ch> centigrade? you mean celsius?
<valorie> oops, yes
<hyper_ch> why do you wanna learn metric system?
<valorie> the rest of the world uses it
<valorie> dunno why we USAians are so slow
<hyper_ch> you can bomb the imperial system into any country you wish ;)
 * valorie isn't a bomber
<hyper_ch> your commanders and chiefs are
<valorie> unfortunately yes
<hang> hi all
<hangman13us> hey guys
<hangman13us> hello?
<valorie> hangman13us: this is a help chan, so ask your question
<hangman13us> I thought it is always nice to say 'hi' first... that's what mom told me once :D
<hangman13us> But Indeed I have a question:
<hangman13us> When I watch films - full screen, my PC all of a sudden asks me to login again.
<hangman13us> And I went to my power settings: System settings -> Power Mgmt. -> On AC Power - and I unchecked dim/screen energy saving... and suspend session
<hangman13us> And yet - this still happens - it wait 15 mins and ask me re-login
<hangman13us> :S
<hangman13us> Any clue how I can get this fixed? It is 15.04 Kubuntu
<Walex> hangman13us: it is the screen locker not just power saving
<hangman13us> Hi Walex, how do I manage the screen locker?
<hangman13us> Got it... Descktop Behaviour -> Screen Locking.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<gspr> Has anybody experienced Plasma on Vivid not being able to remember settings? I log in once, and get a desktop that looks like the default. I log out, and back in, and I get all my settings back.
<gspr> I can preproduce with a new account with clean home directory
<gspr> *reproduce
<soee_> gspr: nope, never had that
<reyn100> Need some assistance with software install.
<reyn100> when I follow these instructions  Linux Instructions: Instructions After downloading the installer, open a Terminal window and type the following two commands: cd Downloads to go to the directory where you downloaded the installer. sh ./PDFStudio_v10_x_x_linux.sh where x_x should be replaced with the current version number. This will start the installer. To install PDF Studio on multiple computers through command-line, you may use o
<reyn100> terminal says cd downloads does not exist
<fgh> hi
<fgh> does anyone speak french?
<soee> !fr fgh
<soee> !fr | fgh
<ubottu> fgh: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<fgh> thank you, i just join ubuntu-fr. have a good day!
<Lyze> Hello! Is there a way to disable the alt + lmb/rmb (resize / move) feature on specific windows?
<soee> Lyze: to be honest i don't knwo what it is but check specia window or apps settings/rules
<Lyze> soee: under settings -> window behavior -> window actions -> inner window, titlebar & frame. You can set specify a key and some actions what should be done
<Lyze> I wan't to ignore it in specific windows
<Lyze> under window rules, there's no entry for it
<ShishKabab> I'm suspecting KDE5 is slowing down my graphics a lot. I have this laptop: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+e3+112+c43a  and am trying to emulate N64 and SNES games, which stutter a lot (both video and audio) even though I've done it succesfuly on much weaker computers. What could be happening here?
<Hairo> what kwin compositor are you using?
<Hairo> opengl?
<ShishKabab> Hairo: I've disabled compositing.
<ShishKabab> Hairo: I see, Zsnes, a program which shouldn't use a lot of CPU consume almost an entire 2,3 ghz core , kwin_x11 consuming 6% to 10%, pulseaudio 10% and Xorg 11%.
<Hairo> weird, using dolphin (gc/wii emulator) uses max 35% of cpu
<Hairo> for me
<Hairo> have you tries with a different emulator?
<Hairo> *tried
<OerHeks> Maybe Znes is not optimised and takes one core, is that bad?
<ShishKabab> Hairo: Well, I've been using it always and also with 1,5 ghz single core CPUs, so it should just work on this emulator. Same with Project 64 through Wine.
<Hairo> wine might be the problem
<ShishKabab> Hairo: Zsnes is not running on Wine.
<ShishKabab> And as I've said, even PJ64 which is running through Wine always ran smoothly.
<Hairo> have you tried snes9x?
<ShishKabab> Hairo: Not yet, will do. But zsnes has always worked fine for me and since this problem persists across multiple programs that normally work perfecty, I doubt it will change anything.
<ShishKabab> snes9x is not in the repos.
<noahmg123> how can I make my window button be on the same level as te tabs in chrome (like in windows)
<hyper_ch> your commanders and chiefs are
<hyper_ch> so, another Raspi setup to act as backup server :)
<mmcgarr> noahmg123: If you right-click beside your open tabs in chrome there's an option to 'Use system title bar and borders'
<mmcgarr> I Think that's what you're looking for at least
<skomorokh> It is reasonable for accounts-daemon to be taking 1.2G of memory?
<skomorokh> With two users?
<skomorokh> 1168 root      20   0 1604632 1.266g   6040 S   0.0  5.4   1:00.00 accounts-daemon
<Dragnslcr> skomorokh: probably not. I have it using 288 KB.
<skomorokh> Bleh. Google isn't showing me much for the past 3 months on "memory leak accounts-daemon" ...and earlier results are largely closed bugs from 2013
<skomorokh> Is it no longer possible to resize the k menu?
<airking> So, I have an odd problem
<airking> I think
<airking> I had crunchbang installed before kubuntu, and I just did sudo apt-get update, and it connected to the crunhbang mirror
<airking> packages.crunchbang.org
<airking> is that... a problem?
<airking> Anyone know anything about that?
<Dragnslcr> airking: definitely something you want to fix, but if all you did was apt-get update, nothing should be permanently broken
<Dragnslcr> My guess is that you somehow kept part of your apt configuration from the old installation
<Dragnslcr> You can configure your sources in a GUI package manager (such as Muon), or look at the sources files in /etc/apt
<bsvxlv> Есть кто живой?
<Unit193> !ru | bsvxlv
<ubot93> bsvxlv: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<N3X15> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346481 Getting this issue on my laptop (Lenovo U550) as well, now
<ubot93> KDE bug 346481 in Theme - Breeze "15.04.0 Breeze dark theme doesn't change some UI icons - hard to see" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<N3X15> Just a heads-up.
<Ninjahmahs> hello kubuntuers, i be new to the world of kubuntu flavour, so far me likey
<soee_> hiho Ninjahmahs
<Ninjahmahs> hohi soee_
<noaXess> hey all.. is there a date/time format issue in plasma 5.. have setup de_CH but still got us format in digital clock widget
<Ninjahmahs> hi guys, do i need to purge nouveau to get my nvidia driver to function properly, my driver manager states im using nvidia driver but i get tearing scrolling in firefox?
<soee_> Ninjahmahs: check ig you have fullscreen repaint in system settings for compositor
<soee_> but it is known that there is tearing with nvidia driver
<Ninjahmahs> ok
<Ninjahmahs> just was curious as i wasnt getting it so bad in mint, but i had to come off mint as 14.04 was causing reboots and i couldnt cure them
<Ninjahmahs> compositors set to automatic
<Ninjahmahs> should i set it to full screen repaint or is that what i dont want it on
<Zippi> I had to set fullscreen repaint to get rid of tearing
<Zippi> But then again, for me at least it wouldn't stay on after reboot
<Ninjahmahs> hmm
<Ninjahmahs> i will continue to look for solid solutions but that does seem to have eased it
<Ninjahmahs> thanks
<Grokling> Hey guys - tooltips in libreoffice? The tooltip box appears, but there's no text in it. Anyone else having this experience?
<danielle31> Hi all. I'm having a strange problem. Near my house is a BT Openzone network. When I disconect from it, my laptop completely freezes. I can't change virtual terminal, sysrq doesn't work (it does normally), and the capslock light blinks intermittently. I can't even hold the power btn for power off. The only thng I can do is unplug the battery and the mains. Any idea what could cause this?
<danielle31> And here's the weirdest thing: it only happens when disconecting from that specific wifi network
#kubuntu 2015-05-17
<GefilteFish> Can someone help me fix this "boot device not found 3f0" error? What I did was delete my EFI partition now I'm stuck with a bricked laptop with Xubuntu installed, but inaccessible. All the Linux distros I've tried on a LiveUSB won't boot. Super Grub2 Disk is the only exception but it's kind of useless. I can use it to get to Xubuntu's terminal though.
<SJr> Hmmmm I tried install nvidia drivers from some website that I found and now after rebooting X won't start.
<beast> hi
<beast> anyone know a way to get a stylus to work on a toshiba laptop running kubuntu 14.04, the wacom-tools package is no longer available and everything I've found points to that package :(
<gino__> ciao
<gino__> film
<martinpaprika> hallo ????
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mfeiz> Hi. I just finished with minimal setting customization on a new kubuntu 15.04 install a while ago. If I switch akonadi db backend from mysql to sqlite now, what would I need to re-do again?
<kirk_> Konversation is pretty, almost as nice as weechat
<kirk_> Konversation is pretty, almost as nice as weechat
<BadLuckRyan> Hello, can someone walk me through how to recreate my EFI partition? I deleted it by accident but found a way to make one with GParted. I have a workaround to get to Xubuntu desktop but when my laptop boots normally I get "boot device not found 3f0".   Basically, i need to repopulate the /boot/efi/ path
<BluesKaj> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BadLuckRyan> Ok thanks
<BadLuckRyan> Is it possible to repopulate my EFI partition via command line?
<BadLuckRyan> Because i can't reinstall my OS via live USB.. It jist wont boot
<BluesKaj> BadLuckRyan, try the legacy mode with secure boot disabled in the uefi/bios
<BluesKaj> BadLuckRyan, and the usb as first in the boot sequence
<BadLuckRyan> I've tried that numerous times unless theres a specific way to enter 'legacy mode'. I just press F10 and get to the BIOS
<BluesKaj> BadLuckRyan, in the uefi/bios look for the uefi in the "Boot" section of the efi/bios and click it to change to legacy
<BadLuckRyan> Yea my laptops completely bricked now. And there is no legacy mode option in my BIOS. Using a Pavilion x2
<RobertJDohnert> The Pavilion x2 has a legacy mode
<RobertJDohnert> BadLuckRyan its under Secureboot Configuration
<BadLuckRyan> Maybe im blind. So i press F10 which takes me to my "Setup Utility" (BIOS right?)
<BadLuckRyan> Go over to System Configuration
<BadLuckRyan> 'Boot Options'
<RobertJDohnert> Right and you should have something that says
<RobertJDohnert> Secureboot configuration
<BadLuckRyan> I only have the option to Enable and Disable it
<BadLuckRyan> There are two blacked out options under it that say "Platform Key" & "Pending Action"
<RobertJDohnert> When you disable it thats legacy mode
<BadLuckRyan> Oh, well that doesn't help because it's been disabled
<RobertJDohnert> Once its been disabled you dont need to use GPT formatting
<RobertJDohnert> Legacy Mode does NOT recognize GPT formatting
<RobertJDohnert> If your drive is larger than 2 TB's you need to partition it off
<BluesKaj> uefi isn't cooperating with his usb boot on which he has a kubuntu image to install
<RobertJDohnert> And he toasted his drive
<BluesKaj> how? , we didn't suggest any partitioning
<RobertJDohnert> He just said the thing wqas a brick
<RobertJDohnert> Is it a good key? because with Secure boot disabled it should start
<BluesKaj> well, that's because his boot sequence wasn't set up to boot usb first afaik
<OerHeks> maybe fastboot is enabled, that can cause trouble too
<BadLuckRyan> My os is completely wiped now
<BluesKaj> yeah OerHeks, good point
<BadLuckRyan> Theres nothing left. No linux-swap, efi, or OS
<BluesKaj> BadLuckRyan, how do you know?
<BadLuckRyan> I did put USB first on the list
<BluesKaj> did you use the live media to wipe it
<BadLuckRyan> Because i can boot up Super Grub2 Disk & i can see that my OS is no longer bootable
<BadLuckRyan> Linux-swap may still be lingering around
<BluesKaj> which OS?
<BadLuckRyan> Theres something about Super Grub2 Disk thats allowed to boot via USB while others just cant
<BadLuckRyan> Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> do you have a windows install ?
<BadLuckRyan> I have nothing now.. I just need something thats bootable
<BadLuckRyan> No, no windows either
<RobertJDohnert> Well you can always go download the Windows 10 preview
<BluesKaj> did you have ? and /home partitions ?
<BluesKaj> oops / amd /home
<BadLuckRyan> I dont think its that easy. Windows 10 probably wont boot from liveUSB
<BadLuckRyan> I dont know BluesKaj
<BadLuckRyan> Im just stuck on "Boot Device Not Found 3f0" and the only thing that can actually boot via liveUSB is Super Grub2 Disk. I tried Ubuntu, Manjaro, OpenSuse, etc to no avail.
<OerHeks> If win10 would not boot from usb, surface guys going to cry
<ascot> hello there, is it possible to prevent screen locking in Kubuntu 15.04 while playing youtube or flash players (twitch) in fullscreen or not? I already tried caffeine but didin't work
<RobertJDohnert> Actually Windows 10 does boot from USB I installed it on an envy from USB
<RobertJDohnert> You need a USB creator https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<RobertJDohnert> ascot, no 15.04 uses Plasma 5 Beta and currently there is nothing that works
<RobertJDohnert> Thats why most people have gone back down to 14.10 or 14.04
<ascot> oh I see, guess I'll just have to increase the time, thanks for the quick answer!
<RobertJDohnert> You can try mucking with your power and display options but the problem being that those settings will be permanent until you change them
<RobertJDohnert> Plasma 5 makes me want to use Unity sometimes
<BluesKaj> I miss the different wallpapers on each virtual desktop
<RobertJDohnert> I feel bad for BadLuckRyan
<BluesKaj> can't assign them anymore, each VD uses the same background
<BluesKaj> I wonder if he actually lost his OS , I think i he went back to uefi mode the boot flag will reappear on that  partition
<BluesKaj> i=if
<MoonUnit`> i can't use a clean configs in plasma5, folder mode always switches to my smaller 2nd monitor. have to copy settings over from one i made in rc1.
<MoonUnit`> a frustrating bug me for
<caos> Has anyone tried to change icons by adding a new folder to /usr/share/icons in 15.04?? I had a bad time trying it.
<Naphatul> how do i get thumbnails for video files back? i'm on 15.04
<Voyage> I plugged in a usb disk but dolphin is not showing it. what should I do? it used to auto mount it even in the past.
<BluesKaj> Voyage, open the partition editor and mount it there
<Ninjahmahs> is there any way to get firefox to be less teary using a gtx 970 and proprietary drivers from nvidia?
<BluesKaj> Ninjahmahs, why not use the recommended drivers?
<Voyage> my desktop isnt just loading. I see no taskbar and no wallpaper. xhcat just popup up so I am able to chat here. Tried rebooting too. same
<Voyage> anyhelp?
<BluesKaj> Voyage, do you have a terminal ? if not drop to the tty/vt and update and upgrade
<Voyage> yes
<Voyage> ok
<BluesKaj> no need to use the VT if you have a terminal availble on the desktop
<Etriaph> Can someone test if KSysGuard reports no IO on /dev/sr0 when you're reading/writing to a CD/DVD/BRD?
<Etriaph> On 15.04 w/Plasma 5.3 PPA
<Voyage> BluesKaj,  no use
<Voyage> same again
<Voyage> after upgrade
<BluesKaj> Voyage, which graphics chip/gpu?
<Voyage> intel
<Ninjahmahs> BluesKaj i am using the recommended drivers???
<BluesKaj> nvidia-340 ?  Ninjahmahs
<Ninjahmahs> 346
<Ninjahmahs> is the recommended in my driver manager
<Voyage> BluesKaj,  it was working fine before
<Voyage> BluesKaj,  can I just reconfigure kde?
<BluesKaj> Voyage, plasma 5.2 or 5.3?
<Voyage> lastest
<Voyage> not sure
<Voyage> but as I upgraded. it should be latest
<Zippi> Ninjahmahs, do you have the screen tearing prevention on? If so, try to change OpenGL from 2.0 to 3.1 and back again
<Zippi> or the otherway around
<Zippi> or change tearing prevention off and on again
<Zippi> there are silly fixes that might work
<BluesKaj> FF has a new version as well, but it should have have autoupgraded
<Ninjahmahs> tearing prevention is on auto
<Zippi> I don't think auto works, for me it doesn't help with tearing
<Zippi> kinda like, it's not detecting tearing to begin with
<BluesKaj> Ninjahmahs, firefox 37.02?
<Ninjahmahs> the stock ffox that came with kubuntu 15.04
<Ninjahmahs> installed like  1 day ago so the latest version from update
<Zippi> I think that would be 38
<Ninjahmahs> tbh having set the compositor to either of the open gl modes makes it not tear
<Ninjahmahs> it was on xrender before
<Zippi> I see
<Zippi> Anyway, I think something wonky going on with the compositor and tearing, only if you change some setting, does it start to work
<Ninjahmahs> in opengl intwerface option i get glx or elx choice, should i be using one in particular, its defaulted to glx and seems like things are ok
<Zippi> glx should be ok
<Ninjahmahs> right, i thought it was maybe something to do with noveau getting installed during fresh install
<Ninjahmahs> then applying the nvidia drivers after
<Ninjahmahs> as i seem to recall that when you use nvidia drivers a lot of people have suggested purging noveau afterwards or at least blacklisting, and im a bit new to linux
<Zippi> I'm quite new too, though haven't heard about that
<Zippi> I would expect the driver manager to purge the noveau while installing the nvidia one though
<Ninjahmahs> not sure if its still relevant but yeah some people were finding having both noveau drivers and nvidia drivers around would cause issues sometimes
<Ninjahmahs> yeah maybe it does in newer versions of ubuntu base
<Zippi> I think I can check if I still have it
<Ninjahmahs> like installing kubuntu 15.04 was the first time that when i clicked the driver manager it actually had re cognised and offered me the proprietary drivers as an optiong, mint had a no drivers installed message
<Ninjahmahs> and was a right run around
<Zippi> it does seem I still have the nouveau driver installed
<Ninjahmahs> if you google about a little, you will see a lot of people find purging nouveau helps when using nvidia drivers
<Ninjahmahs> although im not sure how that is on this version of ubuntu base
<Zippi> yeah, I'll do some research
<Ninjahmahs> odd i cant seem to get these to install
<Ninjahmahs> The packages containing debug information for the following application and libraries are missing:
<Ninjahmahs> /usr/bin/plasmashell
<Ninjahmahs> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5
<Ninjahmahs> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/platforms/libqxcb.so
<Ninjahmahs> and another 4 similar
<Ninjahmahs> cant send this bug report as it isnt good enough without those installed but it wont let me install them *shrugs*
<Grokling> So, on the nvidia topic - I've found that kubuntu 15.04 blacklists nouveau with nvidia is installed/chosen. The Nouveau driver is working better for me at the moment anyway (I have two cards, four screens)
<Ninjahmahs> fair, i dont even really need the nvidia drivers i guess
<Ninjahmahs> i mean im only really using linux for compiling (or practicing to) android roms
<Zippi> I don't think I tried the nouveau myself either
<Zippi> just went with the recommended right away
<Ninjahmahs> i notice the recommended is not the latest version as well
<Grokling> I tried the nvidia driver, and it broke stuff - four screens = xinerama, and xinerama is well past it's use-by date now. The NVIDIA driver only exposed one GPU to xrandr, so that was a deal breaker.
<Ninjahmahs> nvidia site offers 346.72 kubuntu suggests 346.59
<Grokling> I'm well impressed with the kubuntu auto-configuration stuff with nouveau. This is the first distro I've found that will, out of the box, spin up all four of my screens without me having to mess around with drivers, xorg.conf etc. etc.
<Ninjahmahs> yeh i was quite impressed with my fresh install with kubuntu
<Ninjahmahs> fyi
<Ninjahmahs> if people come in saying they are getting random reboots, ask them if they are on an asus motherboard
<Ninjahmahs> if they are tell them to google anti-surge protection asus bios setting
<Ninjahmahs> :P
<Ninjahmahs> it really hates linux and acpi
<Ninjahmahs> like a lot
<Grokling> asus, only with a very long stick for me now.
<Ninjahmahs> learning that myself
<Ninjahmahs> although their gtx line is actually pretty solid for me so far
<Grokling> Ninjahmahs: Can you have a quick look in libreoffice and see if you're getting tooltips? I get the boxes appear, but no words.
<Ninjahmahs> sec
<Grokling> not sure if it's graphics, themes, libreoffice or something else!
<Ninjahmahs> so u mean as in when i hover over any button on the ribbons?
<Ninjahmahs> as im getting text fine
<Grokling> I also had no mouse cursor until I dropped back to the xrender compositor.
<Grokling> Yeah, valid test. I get just grey boxes hovering the ribbon buttons.
<Ninjahmahs> shows for me in any libre app
<Ninjahmahs> file bug report
<Ninjahmahs> might be nouveau specific
<Grokling> Just me then. Dumb. Sometimes I wish I was mainstream!
<Ninjahmahs> lol
<Ninjahmahs> im only mainstream on the nvidia driver, just figure its going to best utilise the gfx card tbh
<Ninjahmahs> specially with the newer cards
<Ninjahmahs> maxwell and linux = issues in general from what im told
<Grokling> Yeah, tempting, but I'm on a pair of GT210s, and they are basic at best (but solid state, so quiet, with two outputs from each) It's the fact that the NVIDIA driver only exposes one interface to xrandr that stops me using it.
<Grokling> I can run the NVIDIA driver fine, but only get two screens for my trouble.
<Ninjahmahs> yeh im on a gtx 970
<Ninjahmahs> the asus direct cu cooling is basically silent
<Ninjahmahs> coolers dont kick in until 60 degrees
<Grokling> My GPUs never get over 45, and that's pure heatsink goodness.
<Ninjahmahs> although coil whine happens here and there especially on less intensive games as the frame rates go crazy high in menus and cause the whine to be quite noticeable
<Zippi> hmm, this feels ridiculous
<Zippi> I went to nouveau, it really didn't work well for me
<Ninjahmahs> ?
<Zippi> now I got back to the recommended driver and now everything just werks
<Ninjahmahs> gpu model?
<Zippi> no tearing, pretty smooth as well
<Zippi> GTX 770
<Ninjahmahs> yeh so maxwell chip
<Ninjahmahs> basically anything maxwell is almost "too new" for linux right now, hence why i sticking with the nvid drivers
<Zippi> my laptop worked well right away, with both nouveau and nvidia one
<Zippi> it was kinda driving me insane that I got better experience on laptop than desktop
<Zippi> but now it seems okay
<Grokling> Zippi: Same experience for me.. laptop is perfect. Reckon the devs work on their laptops mostly?
<Ninjahmahs> well that and laptop cards arent released in as fast models as desktops
<Zippi> yeah, my laptop is from 2011 anyway
<Ninjahmahs> fair
<Zippi> with that, there's been plenty of years to get things supported
<Ninjahmahs> lol grokling my gtx 970 is sitting at 39 in linux
<Zippi> in the kernel level at least
<Ninjahmahs> if i bench it in window on unigine that goes to around maybe 60
<Ninjahmahs> but even there the fans dont move
<Ninjahmahs> unless i oc and bump the fidelity up a fair chunk
<Grokling> Hmm. Now I'm curious. I'm going to grab the valley benchmark and see what kinda dismal score I can get on the GT210 Nouveau combo..
<Ninjahmahs> Xd
<Ninjahmahs> i wish i could play mkx in linux without setting up a vm of windows
<Ninjahmahs> i would have like no need to run windows at all
<Grokling> +1
<Grokling> After it shutdown for updates in the middle of a VERY important video conference..  Last straw!
<Ninjahmahs> windows is soooooo boring, like no customisation without using really shady 3rd party softwares, and its just.... i dunno it just feels like im borrowing my computer
<Grokling> You won't catch linux pulling that crap!
<Ninjahmahs> to be fair my windows wouldnt do that either, as i have updates always set to ask me if i even want them downloaded at best
<Ninjahmahs> auto updates is scourge of life
<Grokling> I thought I did too.. apparently I'd fobbed it off one time too many.
<Ninjahmahs> but yeh windows does dumb stuff like that a lot
<Ninjahmahs> lol
<Grokling> 'Critical system update' or some junk.
<Ninjahmahs> oh lol
<Ninjahmahs> so probably some form of anti piracy measures
<Ninjahmahs> like half the windows updates always are behind the curtain
<Grokling> Some vulnerability no doubt.
<Ninjahmahs> oh yeah
<Ninjahmahs> they have to leave a back door somewhere
<Ninjahmahs> otherwise how could they worry consumers with the malicious internet spiel
<Grokling> They built the back door alright. They just forgot to build the wall around it.
<Ninjahmahs> instead they built a window in
<Ninjahmahs> with no glass
<Ninjahmahs> lol
<Grokling> Dolphin is pretty crappy... keeps freezing up on me.
<Ninjahmahs> i think its more like all the latest versions of everything included together
<Ninjahmahs> u on 15.04 or?
<Grokling> yeah 15.04 x64
<Ninjahmahs> yeh i mean im getting crashy stuff here and there
<Ninjahmahs> like just now the main menu panel crashed out
<Ninjahmahs> and reset itself
<Ninjahmahs> then i tried to report the bug and it wouldnt download the debug stuff for it as it said it couldnt
<Ninjahmahs> basically everything in this build is like too new :P
<Grokling> Dolphin borks regularly. I get mouse glitches mid move, tooltips are broken in libre, and I have to use xrender compositing so I can see the mouse cursor. BUT my screens all work. I was on Mint, but kernel update, and mesa update broke my graphics completely. Couldn't not update because Chrome needed updating so I could remote-debug, then the new chrome was crashing the GPU (fixed in later kernel/mesa). And down the rabbit hole I went!
<Ninjahmahs> good thing is us being on it and trying to bug report as many crashes as happen means it gets fixed :) eventually
<Grokling> What's the process for reporting bugs with Kubuntu?
<Ninjahmahs> generally it seems any time something crashes u get a notify in the system panel
<Ninjahmahs> from there its click continue and check boxes
<Ninjahmahs> although for me just now it couldnt even install the debug packages it needed to get the bug reports high enough to send a worthy report lol
<Ninjahmahs> so even thats buggy as of now
<Zippi> I think it needs "debug symbols" for good reporting
<Ninjahmahs> ^^
<Ninjahmahs> which wouldnt install for me
<Zippi> and I think there was a way to download them manually, since the bug report seems to fail with it sometimes
<Ninjahmahs> <Ninjahmahs> odd i cant seem to get these to install
<Ninjahmahs> [22:40] <Ninjahmahs> The packages containing debug information for the following application and libraries are missing:
<Ninjahmahs> [22:40] <Ninjahmahs> /usr/bin/plasmashell
<Ninjahmahs> [22:40] <Ninjahmahs> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5
<Ninjahmahs> [22:40] <Ninjahmahs> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/platforms/libqxcb.so
<Ninjahmahs> and yes it would not download the required packages plus im too noob to know how on my own
<Ninjahmahs> XD
<Grokling> That doesn't help when stuff is not crashing, but is not usable!  Yeah, the symbols stuff fails for me too.
<Ninjahmahs> is there a kubuntu-help
<Ninjahmahs> like mints?
<Ninjahmahs> lol my panel keeps freezing too
<Ninjahmahs> XD
<Ninjahmahs> in fact it has now just completely frozen
<Grokling> Bleeding edge.
<Ninjahmahs> yah
<Zippi> I found two related links:
<Grokling> LTS bleeding edge.
<Zippi> https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Debugging/How_to_create_useful_crash_reports#Kubuntu
<Zippi> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<Ninjahmahs> ah wonderful, i cant even right click desktop
<Ninjahmahs> plasma has completely irked out, just installed steam and its now hating me
<Zippi> I'd suggest killing plasma / x session or reboot :P
<Ninjahmahs> so plasma panel hates steam
<Ninjahmahs> just tried to set steam to favourites again and its frozen panel
<Ninjahmahs> and cant open term or anything again
<Ninjahmahs> gonna wait till steams updated and relog
<Ninjahmahs> again..
#kubuntu 2016-05-16
<viewer|33066> Hi can anyone help , i installed kubuntu a while back on my hp pavillion a6202n desktop and i am trying to re install windows 7 pro from a usb key , my bios does not boot from usb , can it be done from inside kubuntu
<viewer|33066> well thanks anyway
<valorie> viewer|33066: windows likes to be first, not second
<viewer|33066> yeah i know
<valorie> do you already have win installed, and just want to re-install?
<viewer|33066> no lost it when i install kubuntu
<valorie> also: you only asked two mins ago!
<valorie> ah
<viewer|33066> yes i want to try to re-install
<valorie> so do you have a partition that Windows likes?
<valorie> like ntfs or FAT?
<viewer|33066> seems not but im not great with linux so i kinda screwed up ,
<valorie> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<viewer|33066> the usb key is ntfs
<valorie> oh pfff, ubottu
<valorie> I think first you will need to make a ntfs partition
<valorie> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<valorie> there we go
<valorie> viewer|33066: please read and follow that first link
<valorie> the folks who wrote it know much more than I
<viewer|33066> well thanks valorie i guess i will pull out the drive and reformat then dual boot
<valorie> ?
<valorie> that's not at all what I suggested
<viewer|33066> i know its just the only way i know
<valorie> how will you boot if you reformat?
<valorie> I just gave you the link to follow
<viewer|33066> format using my laptop the reinstall dual boot
<valorie> once you format, you will have NO os
<valorie> not windows, not linux
<valorie> I said to PARTITION
<viewer|33066> yup restart all
<valorie> not re-format the whole thing
<valorie> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<viewer|33066> okay i will go to check that link thanks all
<valorie> good luck
<goddard> imagemagik recently had a big bug
<goddard> is that only an issue on servers
<valorie> goddard: mostly only on servers, yes
<valorie> however I filed a bug and recently heard that the fix will be out tomorrow for ubuntu
<valorie> the fix will be backported to all the supported releases
<valorie> !info qtwebengine
<ubottu> Package qtwebengine does not exist in xenial
<valorie> true enough, ubottu
<goddard> valorie: thats good
<goddard> valorie: why is it used on the desktop though?
<valorie> why is imagemagick used on the desktop?
<goddard> valorie: yeah its installed by default
<valorie> it's part of the packageset because many people use it to mass edit their photos, etc.
<valorie> and have been for many years
<valorie> !imagemagick
<valorie> nope, ubottu doesn't know
<valorie> but a bit of googling will find you the magick
<goddard> valorie: ok so it isn't required
<valorie> no, certainly not
<valorie> what goes on the DVD is partly what the core ubuntu devs put there, and partly what we decide our own packageset will be
<goddard> i see
<goddard> i also asked on the forum why they didn't include calligra instead of libreoffice
<valorie> in general, we provide KDE software, but sometimes other stuff
<goddard> they said because of file format saving
<valorie> we didn't think calligra was ready yet
<valorie> we hope it will be soon
<valorie> we used to provide Konqueror, for instance
<valorie> and now Dolphin and Firefox instead
<valorie> libreoffice and ff are the two exceptions to the KDE-only policy
<valorie> well, that I can think of
<goddard> valorie: software source
<goddard> that is gtk right?
<goddard> its in unity as well so i just assumed
<valorie> what is gtk?
<valorie> oh, I think the theming in FF is
<goddard> http://www.gtk.org/
<valorie> but we have a package that beautifies that somewhat
<valorie> oh, I know what gtk is
<goddard> that is basically what gnome uses
<goddard> kde uses Qt
<valorie> I didn't know to what you were referring
<goddard> oh ok
<valorie> yes....... I know this
<valorie> Unity also uses Qt these days
<goddard> yeah unity 8 soon
<valorie> in fact we no longer (we=kubuntu) package Qt
<goddard> oh yeah? its upstream now
<valorie> and that has in fact held us back some, because would prefer a newer Qt than Ubuntu wants
<valorie> we would, I mean
<goddard> Does KDE-Neon solve that?
<valorie> well, Neon is in charge of their own packages, if that's what you mean
<goddard> i just figured they package Qt and KDE base
<valorie> afaik they do not yet have Qt 5.6 either
<goddard> but i haven't looked at all of it
<valorie> yet
<valorie> so it could be a blessing to us, because evidently 5.6.0 was buggy
<goddard> have you tested adding the apt source to 16.04 yet?
<valorie> perhaps 5.6.1 will be better
<valorie> I'm running 16.10 on two of my boxes
<goddard> oh yeah? what does that change?
<valorie> I wanted Plasma 6 sooner
<goddard> ahh
<goddard> i really want the new Qt Creator
<valorie> !info qtcreator
<ubottu> qtcreator (source: qtcreator): lightweight integrated development environment (IDE) for Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+dfsg-2ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 12108 kB, installed size 44224 kB
<goddard> version 4 has a refreshed UI
<goddard> among other things
<valorie> has it been released?
<goddard> by Qt
<valorie> if so, file a bug in launchpad asking that it be packaged
<valorie> I think Ubuntu does that, since they use it
<valorie> we package kdevelop
<valorie> if you know where the tarballs are, link that in your bug report
<goddard> another good app
<goddard> ok
<valorie> easiest way to file a bug: `ubuntu-bug qtcreator`
<valorie> in the cli
<goddard> oh nice
<valorie> if possible, I always try to do it that way
<tiox> .
<tiox> Alright, I can send to channel. Can somebody perform ;xdg-open uery default inode/directory' on their desktop, for anyone using dolphin?
<tiox> Ahem....
<tiox> 'xdg-open query default inode/directory' rather.
<tiox> Nah. I am tired. My apologies.
<tiox> 'xdg-mime query default inode/directory' for the last time. This time I have it right.
<tiox> Sorry for being so stupid.
<abhishek> hi guys!
<abhishek> I was facing a wifi issue with laptop. I am able to connect to wifi but it doesn't transmit data for the internet to work
<abhishek> More details: http://askubuntu.com/questions/772180/wifi-not-working-realtek
<abhishek> any ideas folks?
<valorie> abhishek: I've not heard anything since you last spoke here about it
<valorie> you might ask in #ubuntu which is a much larger channel
<valorie> I don't think this issue is caused by KDE or Kubuntu specifically
<valorie> in fact, it seems to be a kernel problem
<valorie> it's unfortunate that people are discussing these problems in blog posts, askubuntu etc. and not filing good bug reports
<valorie> if it were me, I'd write to the Ubuntu-kernel list and explain the issue you are having, and ask what sort of bug report would help get this fixed
<abhishek> valorie, hi thanks for the reply! I am new to linux how can I post to kernel list ?
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam
<valorie> abhishek: ^^^
<krajiv> I have just install kubuntu. everything seems ro work fine except the default "software center". Whenever i open the software center it is so laggy that it is very difficult to work with
<rajivk> I have just install kubuntu. everything seems ro work fine except the default "software center". Whenever i open the software center it is so laggy that it is very difficult to work with.
<rajivk> anybody please help
<acheron88> is that plasma-discover or the ubuntu software center?
<acheron88> oh.. gone
<rajivk> plasma-discover
<rajivk> plasma-discover
<rajivk> acheron88: Its plasma-discover.
<acheron88> I don't use that I'm afraid, although I recall some people sayign there were a few problems with the version in xenial?
<Guest15501> 1
<rajiv1> I have installed kubuntu today. everything works fine except the default "software center (discover)". whenever i opened it, it is not working properly, it is so laggy. will anybody please tell me why this is happening? How to sole this problem?
<soee> rajiv1: it is just buggy, we cant do much here - it is KDE appliction
<soee> i suggest using muon
<soee> !muon
<ubottu> Muon is the current Kubuntu package manager. Please see http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/ for an overview
<rajiv1> soee: then what is the better way to install software in kubuntu 16.04?
<soee> rajiv1: install muon  - it is package maneger
<rajiv1> soee: so discover is buggy for you as well.
<soee> rajiv1: it is buggy but i do not use it at all
<rajiv1> soee: can i install packages by using apt-get from the terminal?
<soee> rajiv1: sure
<soee> rajiv1: but use just 'apt'
<soee> sudo apt install some-package
<rajiv1> ubottu: why not "apt-get"
<ubottu> rajiv1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rajiv1> soee: why not "apt-get"?
<soee> rajiv1: apt is modern one, it has proggress bar, async downloading etc.
<soee> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<rajiv1> ubottu: it doesn't matter weather we are intelligent or a bot. the only thing that matters is 'we help each others':)
<ubottu> rajiv1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rajiv1> ubottu: is muon installed by default in kubuntu 16.04?
<ubottu> rajiv1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soee> rajiv1: it is not, install it :)
<rajiv1> soee: thank you:)
<rajiv1> soee: what is the keyboard shortcut to open terminal in kubuntu?
<soee> hmm i don know i use yakuake :]
<soee> !yakuake
<hateball> rajiv1: there is no default shortcut
<hateball> You can assign ctrl+alt+t or some such to launch Konsole tho
<rajiv1> hateball: how do i make one?
<hateball> rajiv1: open krunner (alt+space) search for global shortcuts
<hateball> and there you can make a new one
<hateball> oh my bad, I see the wording has changed in 16.04
<hateball> rajiv1: search for "khotkeys"
<rajiv1> hateball: whenever i search for khotkeys , the global shortcuts window has closed.
<tytan> Hello, everyone
<soee> hiho tytan
<tytan> Can I expect KDE Plasma 5.6 in Kubuntu 16.04.1? =)
<soee> tytan: yes
<tytan> Is there any place on the internet where I can read what to expect with Kubuntu 16.04.1 LTS?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<tytan> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi tytan
<tytan> what are you bdoing? I'm just jamming on my guitar while being here ^^
<tytan> mausschubser: what a name :'D nice
<rajiv1> Monkeydust: what is the difference between "synaptic" and "muon" package managers?
<soee> syadmin: is gtk based, muon qt
<soee> *synapti
<soee> c
<rajiv1> soee: sorry its 'synaptic'
<acheron88> synaptic has more options and features, but is also a bit long in the tooth
<BluesKaj> muon works well here, I mean the standard nondefault muon, not muon-discover
<acheron88> muon could be really great if it was developed a bit more
<otjura> acheron88: what's lacking?
<kroot_> hi
<BluesKaj> acheron88:  muon works well as a reference for package info and dependencies etc
<acheron88> just a few things like savable custom search filter, being able to generate package downod scripts etc
<acheron88> BluesKaj: true. I do fall back to apt/apt-get a lot
<omkar_> hi all,would I get a kubuntu dvd shipped on my address for free?
<hateball> omkar_: I dont think you can even buy official kubuntu DVDs any longer
<omkar_> ok so only option is download
<omkar_> earlier i use to order dvds from ubuntu website so that if they are still providing it that way
<yossarianuk> is anyone using Geary on KDE ?
<black0ne> ahoy!
<black0ne> the new release rulez!
<black0ne> But i have some problems with the networkmanager, showing errors
<BluesKaj> black0ne, wifi or ethernet?
<black0ne> error-displays: like "could not load qmlfile: file:///usr/share/plasma/.../
<black0ne> its only the widget and not the hardware itself
<black0ne> error-mess: https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13173944_1317228701620463_1305307557465369615_n.jpg?oh=e304f7f84c563481640087f4ba57ac2a&oe=57D79CAF
<BluesKaj> black0ne, update and upgrade..there should be a patch that fixes the problem , full-upgrade will help too
<black0ne> everthings updated (i always do that first..)
<black0ne> ((reinstalled although))
<black0ne> same error-message: https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13240665_10205138135447681_9038154599001694020_n.jpg?oh=51faf54d60a7a91525d58722e2fa4093&oe=57D9ADE2
<black0ne> i although removed that widget and try to pin it on my controlpanel again. showing same error
<black0ne> "error loading qml-file: ///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.networkmanagement/contents/ui/main.qml:23:1 plugin cannot be loaded for module "org.kde.plasma.networkmanagement": could not load libary /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/org/kde/plasma/networkmanagent/libplasmanm_qmlplugins.so: (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libplasmanm_editor.so: u
<black0ne> ndefined symbol: _ZN14NetworkManager11WimaxDevice16staticMetaObjectE)"
<black0ne> shall i try using a different network-manager?
<yossarianuk> 16.04 network manager is totally broken
<yossarianuk> you cannot change any settings to any wired interface
<yossarianuk> i.e https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1574826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569674 in networkmanager-qt (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1574826 [Kubuntu] Fail to connect to wifi after a recent update" [High,In progress]
<black0ne> ay!
<black0ne> shall i make a bug-report?
<black0ne> Haven`t seen my problem listed there
<user|24126> hi, can someone help me? i have a doubt regarding kubuntu
<DetroitBadBoy> What's the doubt?
<user|24126> is kubuntu just ubuntu with KDE or it's totally different?
<DetroitBadBoy> Ubuntu is the base OS. Techs have created the different 'flavors' so that there is an interest in no matter which one you choose
<user|24126> so ubuntu and kubuntu gets the same updates at the same time?
<DetroitBadBoy> No
<DetroitBadBoy> Depending on the desktop format and various other things determines the rate of updating
<DetroitBadBoy> You can always manually check for updates any time
<user|24126> ok, thank you for your help :)
<user|24126> bye
<DetroitBadBoy> You're welcome :)
<DetroitBadBoy> ciao
<black0ne> ok. i don`t know why, but switching to the ppa https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable helped. My networkmanager now works
<ik_> hola
<parveen> how can i write in libreoffice in hindi language. please help me on this
<D-rex> parveen: https://www.libreoffice.org/download/libreoffice-fresh/?lang=pick
<parveen> bro this will download the whole libreoffice. i already have libreoffice on my system. can i just download only language from settings or something like that.
<DetroitBadBoy> parveen: try this link http://extensions.libreoffice.org/extension-center/languagetool
<DetroitBadBoy> parveen: you can also click Tools > options> Language Settings > Languages > Locale Settings. That will give you the option to choose a language to translate to
<parveen_> how can i install another language from system settings. i am using kubuntu 16.04
<DetroitBadBoy> open libreoffice then click Tools > options> Language Settings > Languages > Locale Settings.
<DetroitBadBoy> From there you can see all the language options available
<DetroitBadBoy> You will see 2 checkboxes near the bottom of that screen. One of them is for complexe language layout. Hindi is listed there also
<DetroitBadBoy> I suggest you try those settings and options
<parveen_> i did this and it is showing hindi in bottom bar of libreoffice but when i start typing it is typing in english
<DetroitBadBoy> parveen_: open konsole. Type sudo apt install libreoffice-help-hi
<DetroitBadBoy> parveen_ after install that you should then type in konsole sudo apt install l10n-hi
<parveen_> it is showing unable to locate package libreoffice-help-hi
<parveen_> not working bro
<parveen_> second one is showing that command not found
<DetroitBadBoy> parveen_: the only other option to resolve is to uinstall libreoffice, then re-install it using the option for additional languages during install
<parveen_> how can i do that
<parveen_> please elaborate
<DetroitBadBoy> parveen_: run these commands one at a time. That will uninstall libreoffice --     sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice*
<DetroitBadBoy> sudo apt-get clean
<DetroitBadBoy> sudo apt-get autoremove
<parveen_> in system settings how can i download regional languages so that i can make my UI in different language.
<parveen_> i don't remember from where regional language are downloaded.
<DetroitBadBoy> parveen_: I assume you have not uninstalled libreoffice yet, correct?
<parveen_> yes
<DetroitBadBoy> parveen_: I feel the only option left would be to choose the first link given to you. It will overwrite your existing libreoffice but it should not later any documents you have save for changing the language
<DetroitBadBoy> alter, not later
<Doyle> Hey. What service is it that automounts usb in 16.x?
<Doyle> USB has stopped automounting and I'd like to give it a kick
<lethu> Doyle: go to system settings
<lethu> then removable devices
<lethu> then check if enable automatic mounting of removable media is checked
<billy_>  
<billy_>              
<rajiv1> what is the command to get information about a package?
<mparillo> For rekonq, for example, apt-cache policy rekonq
<acheron88> depends what information you want
<acheron88> 'apt-cache show' and 'apt-cache showpkg' also show info
<rajiv1> acheron88: thankyou:)
<yotux> is there a way to fix missing icons in kde apps?
<bprompt> yotux:    yes, choose another icon :)
<bprompt> depends on what icons you're referring, but toolbar wise, you can configure the icons to whatever you want
<yotux> kmymoney is missing most icons
<yotux> not sure if there is a way to map icons to the program or not
<bprompt> yotux:    ok.... hmmm I don't use kmymoney for one... but another workaround, maybe changing the kde theme, since I think the issue may be the current theme icon set, the app may not do pngs or xpm or whatever the theme is using
<bprompt> yotux:   depends on what "map icons to program" mean
<yotux> I am using default theme on kubuntu 16.04
<bprompt> yotux:    maybe you should get another one then :)    kde-look.org
<yotux> thanks
<bprompt> yotux:   but it may be that
<valorie> it isn't broken for everybody
<valorie> oops, responded to old post, ignore the noise
<fuze> anyone know how to fix this error: org.kde.plasma: unversioned plugin detected, may result in instability
<bprompt> fuze:   when do  you get that?
<fuze> bprompt: running plasmashell as it keeps crashing
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> fuze:     try deleting -> ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc, logout, log back in
<fuze> will that delete all my settings?
<fuze> bprompt:
<bprompt> fuze:   nope, for the applets, or plasmoids  only AFAIK
<bprompt> fuze:    kde or kwin to be exact, uses .kde folder to store kde settings still, but they've moved the apps settings to ~/.config now
<bprompt> fuze:    issue seems to be, a plasmoid installed or active is choking it
<fuze> bprompt: still have the error
<bprompt> fuze:    cheap answer is, if unplugging one cable doesn't make it stop, pull out all the cables =) hehehe, back up your .kde and .config first, then try removing some  configuration files that may be choking the session
<fuze> bprompt: i dont think that error is the cause of the crash, i just want to know why its there
<fuze> it crashes randomly
<valorie> fuze: what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<bprompt> fuze:     well, you asked on how to address the plugin error, and you mentioned that plasmashell was getting crashed due to it
<valorie> bprompt: since 15.10, the ~/.kde is only used for KDE4 applications
<fuze> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/wKAQlrRq/snapshot4.png
<valorie> plasmashell uses ~/.local or /.config
<bprompt> valorie:     kde apps are not useing ~/.kde/share/config   now though, they use ~/.config
<valorie> all the ported ones, do, yes
<fuze> is this normal: http://pastebin.com/QLp8tdeM
<fuze> i dont even know what qpainter is
<bprompt> fuze:    sounds like a corrupted qml or thereabouts
<fuze> bprompt: how can i locate it
<bprompt> fuze:   and yes, depending on how apps man handle exception errors or checks, they can crash or not
<fuze> ok what should i do
<bprompt> fuze:    cheap answer is, if unplugging one cable doesn't make it stop, pull out all the cables =) hehehe, back up your .kde and .config first, then try removing some  configuration files that may be choking the session
<fuze> im really a noob and have no idea what to do
<bprompt> fuze:    many of the apps, will simply recreate a default configuration file
<bprompt> fuze:   so, just remove many, start off with ~/.config/   only the kde ones, leave everyone else alone there, but back it up first
<fuze> file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.networkmanagement/contents/ui/main.qml: QML Plasmoid: Cannot anchor to an item that isn't a parent or sibling.
<fuze> bprompt: is that normal?
<bprompt> hehh
<bprompt> obviously not  =)
<fuze> what does it mean?
<bprompt> cannot anchor to a parent, XML wise, simply means, the qml (QT markup language file), is malformed, meaning is either corruped or syntactically malformed
<DetroitBadBoy> fuze: sounds like you have missing widgets
<bprompt> s/corruped/corrupted/
<fuze> DetroitBadBoy: is there a command to list widgets
<DetroitBadBoy> fuze: are you running the plasma 5 desktop?
<fuze> yes
<DetroitBadBoy> ok... press ALT & F2 together. A bar will show up at the top of the screen
<DetroitBadBoy> from there you type Discover
<DetroitBadBoy> When you see the listing for discover simply click on it
<DetroitBadBoy> when that screen opens you can click on Installed to see what is installed
<fuze> what is that bar called?
<fuze> krunner?
<fuze> i have it set to alt space
<DetroitBadBoy> yes
<DetroitBadBoy> ok
<DetroitBadBoy> open krunner then type Discover
<fuze> ok i got it
<DetroitBadBoy> click on the listing then click on installed. It will show you every widget and app that is installed on your computer
<DetroitBadBoy> Qpainter is a widget to create graphics
<fuze> dont see it
<fuze> i also installed two weather widgets and when i try to uninstall them it just shows a yellow icon to undo uninstall
<DetroitBadBoy> Well from what you posted in your last link, it seemed as if your OS was trying to grab Qpainter
<DetroitBadBoy> I'm beginning to suspect a lot of corruption in your system
<DetroitBadBoy> How long ago did you install kubuntu?
<fuze> a year
<DetroitBadBoy> Any recent drastic changes?
<fuze> i had bad ram which was replaced
<fuze> new video card
<DetroitBadBoy> I hope whoever replaced it grounded themselves first heh heh
<fuze> it was me :p
<fuze> i did not :/
<DetroitBadBoy> Was the machine running OK after the install of ram and the vid card?
<fuze> yes windows now works perfectly
<DetroitBadBoy> windows, yes.... but kubuntu... questionable heh heh
<fuze> ok looks like the weather widgets are gone
<DetroitBadBoy> Did you install kubuntu side by side with windows?
<fuze> yes
#kubuntu 2016-05-17
<DetroitBadBoy> Now with the apps gone, are you able to look for the kde files that bprompt told you to look for?
<fuze> DetroitBadBoy: first id just like to say that it seems NetworkManager is having a lot of problems. is there any way to reinstall it?
<DetroitBadBoy> fuze: read this page..........      https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<fuze> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/nFQdY9Et/
<fuze> DetroitBadBoy:
<DetroitBadBoy> hmmmmm
<DetroitBadBoy> fuze: Do you have your install disk?
<fuze> DetroitBadBoy: from an old version
<DetroitBadBoy> fuze: have you checked for updates?
<fuze> DetroitBadBoy: yes i did a distribution upgrade today hoping it would fix the problems. no luck
<DetroitBadBoy> ok
<DetroitBadBoy> stand by
<fuze> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<DetroitBadBoy> You are running kubuntu with plasma 5, right?
<DetroitBadBoy> fuze: you are running Kubuntu with Plasma 5, right?
<fuze> DetroitBadBoy: yes
<DetroitBadBoy> ok... go to this link http://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<DetroitBadBoy> Download it again. Back up ALL your files. Then do a re-install. Sounds like that disro upgrade jammed things up
<fuze> DetroitBadBoy: no ive had this problem since i started using kubuntu
<DetroitBadBoy> really?
<DetroitBadBoy> hmmmm
<fuze> yes particularly since i started theming plasma
<fuze> should i install kde-runtime-data?
<DetroitBadBoy> You can do that, yes
<fuze> kde-runtime-data is already the newest version (4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1).
<DetroitBadBoy> Well from what you have shown and what you've typed it is looking like a mismatch somewhere
<fuze> is there a repair tool
<mtn> fuze: reinstall of kubuntu is the easiest/quickest method
<fuze> mtn: i have customized everything so much i dont want to start over
<mtn> fuze: ok, good luck
<fuze> there is no repair program?
<mtn> fuze: to repair what?
<fuze> broken files
<DetroitBadBoy> fuze: I'm not seeing anything about that outside of the install CD itself
<mtn> fuze: reinstall them, that is how you "repair" them
<DetroitBadBoy> Yes. That is the normal way to repair them. Just re-install them but take care. A lot of folks have looked at sites that make them think they are using genuine linux/ ubuntu/kununtu/ etc software when it is something that could possibly corrupt your OS
<mtn> fuze: reinstall of kubuntu is the easiest/quickest method
<DetroitBadBoy> Yes
<mtn> fuze: and safest, too
<DetroitBadBoy> Back up all of your files. Re-install your apps and widgets
<fuze> ok but how can i reinstall networkmanager
<bprompt> I have an ssd, and an installation takes me 5mins
<mtn> fuze: use the package manager
<fuze> i have had to get help to install some programs so i really dont want to start over
<DetroitBadBoy> Yes, the package manager can help with the re-install of network manager
<bprompt> this thread has been going over an hour, I'd had installed kubuntu 12 times now =)
<mtn> indeed
<DetroitBadBoy> argh
<fuze> ok reinstalling
<DetroitBadBoy> fuze: Sorry about your troubles
<fuze> also i meant reinstalling network manager not the OS
<DetroitBadBoy> ok
<bprompt> fuze:     back up all your $HOME folder, do a full reinstall, when done, backup the newly default $HOME folder, then you'd have the backup of your old configuration, which isn't working so well, and you'll have the new defaults, which are working, from there, use the old configuration, to see if it's a binary that's gone bonkers, or is really your configuration, if worse comes to worse, you can always put the default  $HOME back
<fuze> if i delete qml files will they automatically recreate?
<mtn> fuze: if you think it is a config problem, make a new user, login as the new user. see how well it works for the new user
<bprompt> fuze:    yes and no, depends on the app, some do, some don't
<bprompt> yeap... that's a good tip, make a new user account, will be a new profile, to test if things work for it
 * Laif hi :)
<lethu> hello Laif
<hyper_ch> hi there, I have several issues with 16.04 -> I see no TTYs... this is annoying because if I select to poweroff, it just stops somehwere and doesn't continue and I can't figure out what's wrong. Also "boot up" until luks key entry takes like 20 seconds (ssd)
<lethu> hyper_ch: pastebin your /var/log/kern.log
<hyper_ch> lethu: https://www.sjau.ch/kern.log
<hyper_ch> starting at May 17 08:15:26
<oper_> hallou
<oper_> !list
<ubottu> oper_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<oper_> !chanellist
<oper_> #musik
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<SternNL> Just installed Kubuntu 16.04 on my laptop (fresh install). Now the mouse cursor is glitching. When moving my mouse inside a window, i'll get up to 30 mouse cursors. Is this a known bug? And if so, does someone have a solution?
<soee> never seen that :)
<hateball> SternNL: what GPU?
<hateball> SternNL: and is this regardless of application?
<SternNL> hateball: Geforce GT 555M/635M. Regardless of application. Even on a plain desktop near a panel.
<hateball> SternNL: are you using nVidia driver or nouveau ?
<SternNL> I'm not sure how to find out. Previously I always used the Driver application for this, but this one doesn't work anymore.
<hateball> SternNL: You can use "ubuntu-drivers" from the commandline
<hateball> SternNL: "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" will(should) install any missing drivers
<wuschLOR> Hi there how can is disable cups from auto adding printers in my network ?
<SternNL> hateball: Sorry, I have trouble reaching some of the ubuntu repositories. Will try it later.
<viewer|70304> Hi
<soee> hiho
<viewer|70304> Do you have kubuntu?
<soee> this is rather rhetorical question no ? :)
<viewer|70304> Of Course ;)
<viewer|70304> I want to Switch from Windows to kubuntu and had ubuntu as a second OS. In ubuntu 16.04 I had some graphical issues when I enabled the Drivers for my graphics Card (nvidia Geforce GTX 850M). After that I couldn't log in. Since I wanted to Switch completely from Windows to Linux I just wanted to know, if there are similar Problems. Do you know more
<viewer|70304> about that?
<soee> well propriety driver works nice for me on my GF 650M
<soee> *my
<viewer|70304> And you don't have Problems with logging in?
<viewer|70304> Every time I enabled the Drivers I had to reinstall my whole compter
<viewer|70304> Computer*
<soee> viewer|70304: on Kubuntu ?
<acheron88> nvidia 364.19 driver working nicely here on kubuntu xenial 16.04
<soee> +1
<acheron88> from here admittedly https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<acheron88> though the main archive ones were also Ok for this card
<viewer|70304> Thank you! Hopefully all will work this time.
<Quantos> I have a DLink dwa 130 and KUbuntu 16.04
<Quantos> I can't seem to get the wifi working, I'm not sure what needs to be done
<Quantos> The dongle works, I've tested it on other rigs
<genii> Quantos: Is the package linux-firmware-nonfree installed?
<Quantos> I think so, how do I verify it?
<genii> ( multiverse repository needs to be enabled to install it)
<Quantos> I'm not sure how to check if that repository is enabled
<genii> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Quantos> Okay, give me a few minutes to go over that
<yossarianuk> looking at this bug -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/networkmanager-qt/+bug/1569674  It says 'fix released' however I still cannot change any wired network settings with network-manager GUI
<Quantos> That works for Muon, this is a different package I think
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569674 in networkmanager-qt (Ubuntu Xenial) "[Kubuntu] Fail to connect to wifi after a recent update" [High,In progress]
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk:  i ran a full-upgrade and the patch installed, that was a few days ago
<Quantos> Yeah, genii, those links don't apply in any way that I can find
<genii> Quantos: Simplest way is just to manually edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file ( with admin priveleges) and add the multiverse repository that way.
<Quantos> Then tell me how to do that
<Quantos> Oh, it's already enabled in there
<Quantos> So how do I install the linux-firmware-nonfree
<genii> Quantos: sudo apt update && sudo apt install linux-firmware-nonfree
 * genii runs back to work
<Quantos> No such package
<Quantos> Wow, you sure know your shit Genii - NOT
<Quantos> Cmon guys, I'm on 16.04, this worked so much easier on 15.04
<genii> !info linux-firmware-nonfree
<ubottu> Package linux-firmware-nonfree does not exist in xenial
<genii> !info linux-firmware-nonfree trusty
<ubottu> linux-firmware-nonfree (source: linux-firmware-nonfree): Non-free firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.14ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 2379 kB, installed size 8056 kB
<soee> what is the problem ?
<genii> Looks like it was removed
<Quantos> ACH
<Quantos> Figures, it's the one I need
<Quantos> I owe you an apology then genii
<Quantos> Sorry mate
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: I updated this morning, I still get an error when changing net-manager profiles...
<Quantos> Okay, so that's no longer an option, what else can I try?
<genii> Quantos: Please pastebin results of: lsusb     and: sudo lshw -C network
<Quantos> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<Quantos> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Quantos> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04e8:6860 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd Galaxy (MTP)
<Quantos> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver
<Quantos> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<Quantos> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<genii> !pastebin | Quantos
<ubottu> Quantos: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Quantos> Sorry, my bad
<Quantos> lsusb results https://paste.kde.org/po6t0lqd5
<genii> Interesting, it's not showing on the USB bus
<Quantos> And the other command doesn't work
<genii> So that means it does not see a network device
<Quantos> There's the ethernet, or does it only see wifi?
<genii> Quantos: This IS a USB adapter, yes?
<Quantos> Yes, it is
<Quantos> And it does work, I tested it on another machine
<genii> Quantos: So in that case, unplug it for about 5 seconds, plug it back in to the USB port, wait another 5 seconds, then issue: dmesg| tail -n20   ...and put the results of that command into a pastebin
<genii> work, AFK 5-7 minutes
<Quantos> Okay
<Quantos> Genii, here it is https://paste.kde.org/p3z4t798w
<genii> Quantos: If you do: ifconfig -a    ... do you see a device named like wlx6c7220e24a3e  ?
<Quantos> Yes I do
<Quantos> Actually it's named exactly thta
<Quantos> that even
<genii> Quantos: See now if you can make a new wireless connection from network manager, using that as the device
<Quantos> Okay
<Quantos> Genii, where do I find the network manager?
<Quantos> Think I found it
<Quantos> Do I need to install that?
<genii> No
<genii> Normally to get there, go to the network icon on your main bar, the one that says "Networks" when you hover on it, right click and choose Configure Network Connections
<Quantos> I have network settings but I can't get anything
<Quantos> Okay, it won't auto detect the SSID
<genii> Quantos: Is the wifi access point ( like router or such) set not to broadcast it's name?
<Quantos> No, I have the SSID set to broadcast
<Quantos> I typed it in manually
<Quantos> Okay, supposedly I have a new connection, but it hasn't asked me for my password yet
<genii> My lunch is ready, I have to go eat. Will be back in 15-20 minutes
<Quantos> Okay
<Quantos> And it won't do a thing
<genii> Quantos: After looking at https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/rt2800usb , Looks like the rt2800usb driver has some problems with more recent ralink chips ( ones made by mediatek ). So the options here would be to either use ndiswrapper, and dig out the Windows driver CD for that, or find the exact model of the adapter and see if there is a fixed driver for it on mediatek's site
<tahaan> Does anybody else experience issues with Kubuntu 16.04 stabilty?  Window decorators keep on disappearing
<Quantos> Okay, it's a DLink DWA 130
<Quantos> Any idea if it's covered by another driver?
<genii> Quantos: Could you look at whatever stickers or other writings on it, and see if there's more info like FCCID, or more exact model name? ( because there are several generations of DWA 130 with different chips)
<Quantos> Of course there are, nothing can be easy
<Quantos> Part number is cwa130na.....f1?
<Quantos> The f1 must be for something else
<Quantos> Okay, just installed ndiswrapper
<genii> Quantos: Using the output of your previous pastebin, where it says "RT chipset 5392, rev 0223 detected" the only result on the mediatek site is for a Windows driver, so the ndiswrapper seems the next method to try
<genii> Quantos: http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads1/downloads/pcimpcicbrt2860rt2760rt2890/ is the link to that
<Quantos> I've installed ndiswrapper, just trying to find out how to use it
<genii> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> Quantos: Basically, you're going to need to extract from the Windows driver the driver files, put them in their own directory underneath of /lib/firmware and then point ndiswrapper at those
<genii> work, afk
<adymitruk> anyone else's sound die after the last kernel update?
<BluesKaj> adymitruk:  not here, but check lsamixer in the terminal and make sure automute is disabled and required volume ctrls aren't muted
<BluesKaj> alsamixer
<user|53677> My driver management is collecting system data for hours now. What can I do to fasten it up?
<adymitruk> wow.. alsomixer looks awesome on the terminal!
<BluesKaj> user|53677:  nothing, it's a bug that's on the back burner
<adymitruk> BluesKaj: how do I turn off automute? can't see where that is
<BluesKaj> user|53677:  find out which linux driver your gpu is recommended on the manufactureres web site then install it from the repos
<BluesKaj> adymitruk:  it's on the far right
<BluesKaj> use the down arrow ket to disable it
<BluesKaj> key
<adymitruk> I just see X-Bass
<user|53677> Is there any other way to choose my graphic card driver beside the driver management?
<adymitruk> headphones work.. maybe it's the speakers themselves
<adymitruk> damn
<BluesKaj> user|53677:  which gpu?
<BluesKaj> adymitruk:  paste a screen shot of your alsamixer in http://imgur.com/
<user|53677> nvidia geforce gtx 850m
<BluesKaj> user|53677:  sudo apt install nvidia-361
<user|53677> And how do I enable it or does it enable itselve automatically?
<BluesKaj> user|53677:  reboot and it should be working, you can check by using this command ; sudo lshw -c video
<user|53677> ok thank you
<user|53677> I'll restart no
<user|53677> now
<user|53677> It worked! Thank you so much!
<angel1604lts> excuse me I have a little problem with ubuntu 16.04does not see me the bluetooth card on my laptop  hp 4540s
<genii> angel1604lts: Looks like the chipset in that model is not linux-friendly. http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Wireless-and-Networking/HP-ProBook-4540s-drivers-for-Linux/td-p/2699495
<benedikt_> Hello. Can somebody please help me ? I need to export my passwords from firefox, which I did already and I want to import them into rekonq.
<DetroitBadBoy> bendikt_: Export FF’s bookmarks with its bookmark manager as HTML file.
<DetroitBadBoy> Close Rekonq/Konqueror, run keditbookmarks and import the HTML file.
<DetroitBadBoy> Let keditbookmarks fetch all favicons (select all and then right-click).
<DetroitBadBoy> Define your FF bookmark bar folder als KDE bookmark bar folder.
<DetroitBadBoy> Close keditbookmarks and launch Rekonq again.
<benedikt_> also I am new to plasma 5. I would like to put my display configuration on my task manager as a shortcut, since I often switch from single to dual monitor
<benedikt_> DetroitBadBoy: thanks, but it's not the bookmarks, but the passwords. ;)
<DetroitBadBoy> benedikt__: have you checked KDE wallet for the passwords? That is where rekonq stores them
<benedikt__> ok, I am checking KDEWallet right now, I am trying to see how I can import the xml file with the passwords
<DetroitBadBoy> benedikt__: when you open KDE wallet, do you see where it shows Launch Wallet Manager?
<benedikt__> nope :(
<DetroitBadBoy> benedikt__: does your KDE wallet have the word file at the top left?
<benedikt__> yes I am in the wallet manager
<DetroitBadBoy> ok, top left click on file, click on import XML, search for firefox and have it import it from there
<benedikt__> I get Error: XML file does not contain a wallet
<benedikt__> I guess I will enter each site manually and re enter each password manually
<valorie> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<koo7> hi
<koo7> window manager animations are so slow it is interfering with using my computer, is this intended?
<koo7> i dont mean laggy, fps is alright
<koo7> i just cant find any settings for this
<koo7> alt-tabbing resembles a slideshow of holiday photos made by old people
<tux|dude> Try restarting the window manager
<tux|dude> Alt+F2
<tux|dude> kquitapp5 plasmashell
<tux|dude> Then wait a few seconds
<tux|dude> Alt+F2 again
<tux|dude> plasmashell
<tux|dude> I find that sometimes helps with if you run into interface lag or something
<tux|dude> Hopefully they fix it soon
<koo7> i found animation speed settings...finally
<em> what is the easy way to disable the touch screen on a laptop with kubuntu 16.04 ?
<goddard> I'm unable to send email messages through kmail while using gmail
<Zren> koo7, if alt-tab is still slow, try the big icons alt tab skin
<Zren> i found that the thumbnail generation was what slowed down my pc
<koo7> thanks..yea that has an effect too
<Guest1181> Anyone know why kubuntu 1604 doesn't show any of my other HDD's?
<Guest1181> The installer I mean
<Guest1181> nevermind my last
<Guest1181> It seems to have resolved itself
#kubuntu 2016-05-18
<HiKsFiles> allo
<DclRules> I'm trying to figure out what is wrong with Kontact. The Kaddress book runs, kmail works but kontact fails when I start it up. If I launch it from a terminal it tells me it took a segfault. Any ideas?
<dmatt> DclRules: are you fully updated? what happened when is started to fail?
<DclRules> Yes. This was a fresh install of Kubuntu 16.04.  and I just checked for updates and it claims there are none at the moment.
<DclRules> Additional background information is that it gives me the following two lines in the console before crashing.
<DclRules> cannot find .rc file "kontactsummary_part.rc" for component "kontact"
<DclRules> No such XML file "/home/beatty/.local/share/kontact/default-.rc"
<dmatt> DclRules: how did you install kontact?
<dmatt> dmatt: ah, it is preinstalled i suppose
<dmatt> lol
<DclRules> I installed it either through the normal kubuntu installer when they installed the OS or I did it with synaptic can't be sure which. Its been a few days before I got to try to set up Kontact.
<dmatt> DclRules: did you turn off any services?
<DclRules> Not that I'm aware of. How would I do that?
<dmatt> DclRules: System Settings/Startup and Shutdown/Background Services
<DclRules> I can get the list of services. Which one need to be running for Kontact to work?
<dmatt> DclRules: services - that was just guess, if you did not mess with it it should be set OK
<DclRules> dmatt thank found the panel. But no I didn't turn any services off nor did start any.
<dmatt> what files do you have in /home/beatty/.local/share/kontact/ ?
<DclRules> The only file there is default-kmail2.rc
<dmatt> DclRules: try to run akregator from internet menu
<DclRules> I was able to  run Akregator. The panel is up now.
<dmatt> end akregaor from menu. do you have new file default-akregator.rc in direcotry /home/beatty/.local/share/kontact/?
<DclRules> No I don't. The only file starting with "default-  under  /home/beatty/.local/share is default-kmail.rc
<dmatt> post output of command   ls -la /home/beatty/.local/share/kontact/
<dmatt> into !pastebin
<dmatt> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dmatt> i am asking that to check if you have correct writing rights to that folder
<dmatt> things sometimes mess up if you run some programs with sudo rights and they stop working afterwards
<DclRules> Yes I do have writing rights to the folder.
<DclRules> Your on to something. I did run sudo kontact and it came up.
<dmatt> DclRules: stop it and chown that folder to your user beatty
<valorie> yikes
<valorie> never use sudo on gui applications
<valorie> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<DclRules> Yes I know that  but I wanted to see if it would run or was it broken.
<DclRules> chown beatty to all folders in .local
<DclRules> Still the same problem
<dmatt> DclRules: try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kontact
<DclRules> OK.
<dmatt> dmatt: see if there is any error while it executes
<DclRules> Reinstalled kontact. Still has the same symptoms.
<dmatt> have you configured kmail for mail already? try to rename default-kmail2.rc to default-kmail2.rc.old and try to start kontact again, maybe it will be recreated correctly
<DclRules> Renamed the file as you suggested. ran kontact from the terminal and it still segfaults. There is no new default-kmail2.rc file just the .old (renamed file). When kontact starts up it also starts kmail which comes up correctly even though the default-kmail2.rc file was moved.
<dmatt> DclRules: how exactly is Kontact failing? It segfaults but at the same time also starts kmail?
<DclRules> Yes when it starts up kmail panel opens and operates normally. There is no kontact panel and the console messages complains about several things the last being it can find  the default-.rc file.
<DclRules> I used pastte.kde.org to paste my console messages in case the would help. The title is "Kontact console messages"
<dmatt> DclRules: pls paste also image of started contact
<valorie> DclRules: we need the link
<valorie> one cannot search the paste site for titles
<dmatt> valorie: i suppose it was the last one https://paste.kde.org/pugid7s8h
<DclRules> I uploaded a screen shot  at http://imgur.com/JTjYCmq where the konsole in light blue and the kmail that's open was launched by the kontact command from the console.
<dmatt> DclRules: you have fresh install of 16.04 or update drom previous release?
<dmatt> DclRules: and did you use existing home or created new one?
<valorie> DclRules: you might chmod your entire $HOME
<valorie> looks like ~/.config is unreachable too
<DclRules> Fresh install of 16.04
<valorie> but you ran sudo kontact, did you not?
<valorie> that immediately messes with your permissions
<DclRules> Yes I can run sudo Kontact. I did that after I couldn't get kontact to run as from the start menu
<dmatt> DclRules: do as valorie suggested <valorie> DclRules: you might chmod your entire $HOME
<valorie> that never hurts, and might help
<DclRules> Working on that now. I have some nas connections I have to work around.
<valorie> just as a reminder,  permissions = chown -R username folder/
<dmatt> DclRules: set both owner and group on your user
<valorie> so chown -R /home/beatty/
<dmatt> i think it should be: chown -R username:username folder/
<DclRules> I did the chown plus chgrp  with sudo to catch anything that super user owned. Still fails with a segfault. The files that were changed from root were .config/kontact_summaryrc , .config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc , .config/QtProject.conf , and .config/katemetainfos
<dmatt> DclRules: long time ago i had weird crashes when i had  session automatically restored on start, because it restored some processess in wrong state
<dmatt> DclRules: try to set "Start with an empty session" in System Settings/Startup and Shutdown/Desktop Session  and reboot. Reboot could also help with stuck Akonadi.
<DclRules> valorie and dmatt I want thank you for all your help. I will try to start with an empty desktop session and I'll reboot. But its getting late and work starts very early for me tomorrow. Thanks again for all the help its greatly appreciated!!!
<valorie> yw
<dmatt> DclRules: you're welcome. hopefully you manage to fix it
<valorie> dmatt: is there any reason to think that the user changed the group too?
<valorie> username:username is for both as I understand it
<valorie> just was reading man chown
<dmatt> valorie: he did not answer if it was new /home or reused /home partition
<valorie> ah
<valorie> you're right then, that would have been safer
<Irish_canon> Hello all... Installing a Xerox 7665 Workstation PPD file and not able to get it to except the pin
<Irish_canon> Anyone have any luch with doing this
<dmatt> Irish_canon: printing without pin works?
<dmatt> Irish_canon: you might have to define user and pin on xerox first and then match it in printing dialog. But I never tested it on linux.
<goddard> if i try and remove imagemagik it wants to install foomatic-filters and paps
<goddard> i don't need printer software
<goddard> any help?
<dmatt> goddard: lots of programs have imagemagick as dependency, not only printing
<goddard> dmatt: i dont use those apps
<dmatt> goddard: if it could not be removed then you have something installed which needs it
<goddard> dmatt: it can be installed but during the removal process it installs foomatic-filters like I said about
<dmatt> dmatt: i could imagine exporting to pdf from libreoffice might use it
<goddard> i dont use libreoffice i use calligra
<goddard> it doesn't have a ton of stupid dependencies like java
<goddard> calligra is pure Qt
<dmatt> calligra also uses imagemagick, but I do not know if it is optional or hard dependency
<goddard> dmatt: for printing?
<Irish_canon> I added the pin in the PPD file
<dmatt> goddard: I do not know code of calligra suite, but for example krita could use imagemagick for whatever manipulation or input/output filtering
<goddard> dmatt: know how to check dependency tree?
<dmatt> goddard: apt-cache rdepends imagemagick
<goddard> dmatt: no useful information with that command
<goddard> just lists itself
<dmatt> ok try this one: apt-cache rdepends --installed --recurse imagemagick
<dmatt> goddard: anyway, for normal desktop use i would not remove any supporting library/program, especially if you do not know where and how it is used, which seems to be the case here
<dmatt> dmatt: thise few megabytes are not worth the hassle and potential breakage
<dmatt> goddard: ^^^^
<dmatt> goddard: I need to leave, maybe somebody else could assist you more
<r_rios> I'm trying to fix a broken update. The apt-get install -f process stops with the text "usermod : no changes". The console just stays there and nothing else happens until I stop the process. Why? Please help.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> r_rios: don't know why, but please try `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> again
<r_rios> valorie: Just a sec
<r_rios> valorie: apt update updates the sources, but then asks me to run dpkg --configure -a
<r_rios> apt full-upgrade asks me to run dpkg --configure -a
<r_rios> I run dpkg --configure -a, but now it fails in the sa-compile step
<r_rios>  /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/5/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu/crti.o: unknown relocation (0x2a) in section `.init'
<r_rios> But apt full-upgrade now runs anyway
<r_rios> But there are broken dependencies, and it asks me to run apt install -f
<r_rios> Looks like it is working now...?
<valorie> possibly the internet burped during your first upgrade
<valorie> it's happened to me like that.....
<valorie> there was a gcc upgrade, but that was a few weeks back
<r_rios> valorie: Yeah, but the sa-compile process now keeps failing. It seems the broken dependencies have been fixed, but this issue remains
<r_rios> I'll see if rebooting helps
<r_rios|desktop> valorie: Same problem. I can now successfully boot to the desktop, though
<r_rios|desktop> valorie: https://paste.kde.org/pdvj1s45k
<r_rios|desktop> Ah, yes, that should be because I didn't really finish the installation
<valorie> hmm, I wouldn't have rebooted before trying it one more time
<valorie> don't forget your up-arrow
<valorie> it's my constant friend
<nawar> hi guys
<nawar> i'm having weird bug
<nawar> I can't type the letter "k" in konsole
<nawar> I can't type the letter "k" in konsole any ideas?
<habits> Hi guys, any ideas on how I can turn off the flash plugin notification available for the browser?
<nawar> I can't type the letter "k" in konsole any ideas?
<valorie> nawar: does this letter work elsewhere?
<valorie> obviously it worked here
<valorie> but I was thinking more about something like kate and perhaps opening the konsolepart in kate, and checking there
<nawar> yep
<nawar> and i can type k in capital letter
<nawar> just k in small letter i can't type
<nawar> yep i can't type it in kate too :(
<valorie> ok, so that gives you more information
<valorie> is there anything else you can't type in kate and/or konsole?
<valorie> I guess I would go through your keyboard and check
<nawar> i can type everything except for k
<OerHeks> soap & water ?
<nawar> its ok now
<nawar> it seems by mistake i put k as shortcut for changing application language
<nawar> sorry
<valorie> ha!
<valorie> glad you got that fixed
<konrados> morning :)
<konrados> I need to mount a remote directory to my local PC. I installed sshfs and my coworker have me this: sshfs -p 24 ${remote_addr}${remote_path} /home/user/mount/$mount_dir - the coworker has left and I have no idea what are thos ${} for - I mean why a dollar and those brackets? I thought this is how we use variables in a terminal?
<valorie> !remote
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> perhaps in the mount link
<valorie> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs !PartitionManager or !GParted (see also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mount partitions from System Settings -> (Advanced tab) Removable Devices. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<valorie> konrados: are you going to be doing this regularly?
<Quetzalcoatl> konrados: did you tried replace ${remote_addr} and ${remote_path} with the ip of the machine and the path ?
<valorie> this might help for background: http://askubuntu.com/questions/412477/mount-remote-directory-using-ssh
<konrados> valorie I hoped I'll this this once and it will be there forever...
<konrados> Quetzalcoatl, almost... I entered the data inside the brackets and it didn't work
<Quetzalcoatl> for example: remote_addr: 192.168.xxx.xxx and remote_path with: \\folder1\folder2
<Quetzalcoatl> without $ sign and brackets
<konrados> sec...
<Quetzalcoatl> sshfs -p 24 192.168.xxx.xxx
<valorie> please look at the example I linked to for some background, so you understand what you are doing
 * valorie goes afk
<Quetzalcoatl> look at the link provided by valorie
<Quetzalcoatl> sshfs maythux@192.168.xx.xx:/home/maythuxServ/Mounted ~/remoteDir
<Quetzalcoatl> this is from the link
<konrados> Quetzalcoatl valorie I'm on it
<Quetzalcoatl> konrados: hope that will help and solve your problem
<konrados> Quetzalcoatl, valorie thank you! After a few more problems I did it. But I forgot to add -ro param (readonly), can I mount it once again, or I have to unmount it and mount again?
<Quetzalcoatl> konrados: great ! you have to unmount and mount again
<konrados> Quetzalcoatl, thanks, will do that.
<Quetzalcoatl> konrados: you welcome :)
<tahaan> Ugh.  I've just had my 2nd hard hang in 3 days.
<tahaan> Kubuntu 16.04 doesn't seem stable to me.
<tahaan> I'm going to try to get along without my external monitor for a few days because my gut-feeling tells me it is related to plugging/unplugging the external monitor.
<tahaan> I think Driver manager is also borked.  It doesn't appear to do anything?
<hateball> tahaan: driver manager is broken yes, you can use ubuntu-drivers from a terminal tho
<hateball> and as for multiple monitors... yes, that is not working very great, at all
<hateball> I'm having to rearrange panels etc when I login. Sometimes. Even if I don't ever change my setup.
<tahaan> hateball: Yes I've once had to put my main panel back on the main display.  I have other issues which are more consistent though.
<tahaan> I want to open a bug / enhancement request entitle "Put the freaking volume sliders back the way they were"
<hateball> tahaan: that's being worked on, fwiw
<hateball> tahaan: http://davidrosca.blogspot.se/2016/04/audio-volume-improvements-in-plasma-57.html
<konrados> Hi again. I mounted a remote dir by sshfs as "normal" user (konrad) and I can access it as "konrad" but cannot as root? How come?
<konrados> Being a root I can't chown the directory I mounted to o_O
<tahaan> hateball: Awesome.  Maybe setting the sliders to vertical orientation can be a user preference option.
<janusz> hi i install kubuntu 16.04 select polish language in installation but now have part text in polish part in english
<janusz> how i can install rest of language
<janusz> example in dolphini have few text in polish few in english
<janusz> in 14.04 i have everything in polish
<hateball> janusz: did you have internet connection during install?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Smurphy> hia
<hateball> janusz: anyhow, if you have a working connection now, try "sudo apt update && sudo apt install language-pack-pl && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<janusz> hateball: thanks
<cyberr_> can anybody guide me about multi seat-x in kubuntu
<tahaan> The Crash Report Assistance have TWO help buttons.  One doesn't work though.
<Quetzalcoatl> does anyone know why after updating magnatune and jamendo databases amarok doesnt display anything?
<Quetzalcoatl> i tried several times, but without success
<ykamchi> HI all
<ykamchi> I am trying to change the "Look And Feel" of my freshed installed Kubuntu. There are only 2 "Breeze" options with no way to install more  ...
<ykamchi> any idea why?
<hateball> ykamchi: because more havent been made, I am guessing :)
<ykamchi> mmm .... I think that in older versions there were more....
<Pici> /25/25
<ykamchi> Maybe I need to install them before they are available throw the system settings GUI ?
<marco-parillo> For Desktop Theme, there is the Get New Themes button. For Cursor Themes, I sudo apt update && sudo apt install oxygen-cursor-theme  -y
<ykamchi> that is right, for the Theme there is an option to add ... but not the look and feel
<ykamchi> I want a different login screen
<ykamchi> in System/login settings there are no options for that as well
<ykamchi> so, acctualy, there is no way to control the login and the splash screen ....
<hateball> ykamchi: you can manually add sddm themes, there's no builtin function to do so tho
<ykamchi> ok ... That is what I am looking for ... can you point me to good instructions and a place to download  ?
<ykamchi> hateball
<ykamchi> hateball
<ykamchi> hateball: ok ... That is what I am looking for ... can you point me to good instructions and a place to download ?
<hateball> ykamchi: there are a couple of sddm-theme-* packaged, other than that it's just google
<hateball> I dont really bother with it myself, sorry
<ykamchi> so, apt-get install sddm-theme-*  ?
<hateball> no that would install all of them :D
<hateball> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hateball> ykamchi: apt search sddm-theme
<ykamchi> :) thx ... let me check
<hateball> but if you *want* all themes, by all means use *
<hateball> otherwise just install one at a time
<ykamchi> hateball ... thanks for the assistance ... It asks me first to run dpkg --configure -a .... did it and continue with * ... now I shall be able to choose them from the GUI ?
<hirotadasanjo> hh
<ykamchi> hateball: reboot needed?  I do not see them in the system settings GUI
<ykamchi> I did the apt-get install as root (after sudo su -) ... is that a problem ?
<hateball> ykamchi: I don't think a reboot should needed, altho I suppose it doesnt hurt
<hateball> Might be a reload of sddm is needed, and that effectively reboots you
<ykamchi> how do I reload sddm ?
<BluesKaj> ykamchi:  no need for sudo su , sudo will suffice
<ykamchi> reboot did not do the work :(
<hateball> hmmm
<ykamchi> The apt-get install pass ok ... but nothing in the GUI .
<ykamchi> id there any sddm reload that reboot does not include ?>
<Quetzalcoatl> i just noticed that the network applet from system tray doesnt display any information (e.g.: speed). also i noticed that wheni'm using iptraf it doesnt display any informations regarding speed on ether0
<hateball> ykamchi: I can see the new sddm theme right away. Where are you looking?
<Quetzalcoatl> is that bcz canonical changed the name from eth0 into something like enp0s3xxx?
<hateball> ykamchi: press alt+space to bring upp krunner, type "sddm" and you should get an entry
<Quetzalcoatl> i dont understand why you have to change something that works for years into something that broke or can broke things in theOS
<ykamchi> nice :)
<hateball> Quetzalcoatl: blame systemd. also you can get the old behavior back if you so desire
<Quetzalcoatl> hateball: how can i return to the old behavior ?
<ykamchi> so it is not on the system settings gui, or it is a bug that system settings gui doesnt show it ?
<hateball> Quetzalcoatl: add "net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0" to your grub bootline
<Quetzalcoatl> without breaking my installation :-D
<hateball> beware of breakage
<hateball> Quetzalcoatl: some reading https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<ykamchi> thanks hateball .... I will manage from here :)
<Quetzalcoatl> thanks hatebal
<Quetzalcoatl> *hateball
<r_rios|phone> Hello. After uninstalling the fglrx driver from my 16.04 installation, I no longer have video. I tried reconfiguring the xserver-xorg-video-ati driver, but it didn't change anything. How do I enable the free drivers?
<hateball> ykamchi: :)
<hateball> r_rios|phone: You'll need to purge fglrx
<r_rios|phone> And I keep getting a "ring 3 stalled for more than xmsec" message
<r_rios|phone> When I switch to a tty
<r_rios|phone> hateball: I've already uninstalled it without purging. What should I do? Reinstall/uninstall?
<hateball> r_rios|phone: run "sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh" then "sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*"
<hateball> r_rios|phone: see this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection#Problem:_Need_to_purge_-fglrx
<r_rios|phone> I'm trying, but I'm getting flooded by these ring stalled messages
<r_rios|phone> Really hard to type in anything
<hateball> r_rios|phone: is this a regular boot, where you've switched to a tty? if so, try rebooting to just a recovery console
<r_rios|phone> Good idea
<r_rios|phone> hateball: the script doesn't exist. I've already removed fglrx.
<r_rios|phone> I think I should install it then purge
<hateball> r_rios|phone: then follow the other steps
<hateball> r_rios|phone: It should be noted, I have avoided ATI/AMD for a decade+ since I switched to Linux... so my knowledge is limited to searching wikis
<ykamchi> hateball ... sorry, but one more question ... the change fixed the login screen, but not the splash ... any way I can change the splash ?
<hateball> ykamchi: Which splash is this? The one displayed after you login?
<ykamchi> yep ...
<ykamchi> there was time ago a nice one that icons were changed ....
<OerHeks> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth will give you a list of screens you can choose from
<ykamchi> the setting and otheres
<hateball> plymouth doesnt have much to do with the plasma login
<OerHeks> oops
<BluesKaj> r_rios|phone:  do you have xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu driver installed, if so that should work on 16.04
<r_rios|phone> BluesKaj: I do
<hateball> ykamchi: well it's under system settings - workspace theme - splash screen
<hateball> ykamchi: but I dont know quite how to add any... I have it disabled
<r_rios|phone> I think I messed up when I didn't purge fglrx, and now I can't reinstall it to try and purge it
<BluesKaj> r_rios|phone:  you may need to rinstall amdgpu
<BluesKaj> reinstall
<r_rios|phone> I tried uninstalling the amdgpu, radeon and ati xserver drivers, then reinstalling the ati driver
<r_rios|phone> I'm not sure what to do if this doesn't work
<BluesKaj> no reinatall the amdgpu
<r_rios|phone> BluesKaj: apt install --reinstall xserver-video-video-amdgpu?
<BluesKaj> r_rios|phone:  yes, with sudo
<Smurphy> That didn't work for me - on the Inspiron 15. Had to go onto the AMD Download site, and download the Closed-source driver...
<r_rios|phone> I'll now reboot to see if it worked
<r_rios|phone> It seems it worked
<BluesKaj> closed source, aka proprietary
<r_rios|phone> Logo appears normally now, wasn't before
<Smurphy> :)
<BluesKaj> Smurphy:  it'll work until your next kernel module/kernel upgrade
<r_rios|phone> I have accelerated video :D
<r_rios|phone> Thanks BluesKaj
<r_rios|phone> Also, thanks hateball :)
<BluesKaj> r_rios|phone:  glad to help
<ykamchi> hateball ... sorry ... I was offline ...
<ykamchi> hateball: so, I guess you cannot assist ;(
<BluesKaj> ykamchi:  afaik there are no splash options other than the default
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Na - it updates these drivers all the time using dkms.
<dbacc> anyone got breeze-dark working with kubuntu 16.04?
<yossarianuk> dbacc: what do you mean ? What isn't working ?
<dbacc> yossarianuk: go to system settings ---> workspace theme --> change to breeze dark . go to color , double check that breeze dark is selected. Then apply. However, even after a reboot the color scheme of the windows did not change, whereas most of  the "outer" appearance like the panel the launcher, etc. changed to the dark scheme. Can you reproduce the problem?
<Smurphy> Works here.
<yossarianuk> nope - i'm using breeze dark  and it works ok
<yossarianuk> Is it GTK apps that look wrong ?
<yossarianuk> Or QT/KDE ones also ?
<BluesKaj> Smurphy:  as long your driver registers with dkms the kernel module will rebuild the closed source driver, unless you instalkled the driver from a ppa ,if not a manual re-install is needed
<dbacc> hmm. OK. Is there any way I could start tracking down the? No, its basically all the apps. I can go back to "Colors" and  under preview it shows me the expected ouput, but it actually still looks like the standard Breeze theme (except for the frame of the window, which is "correctly" displayed in dark.
<dbacc> btw I had Ubuntu installed on this machine installed kde afterwards and then upgraded form 15.10 to 16.04 if this makes any difference
<acheron88> dbacc: I had something that sounds fairly similar on one machine that had been upgraded through several versions
<acheron88> think perhaps it was some packages/libraries/config left over from previous version, as a fresh install solved it
<dbacc> hmm, okay. actually the problem was already there on 15.10, so it's at most the "upgrading" to KDE part. That doesn't sound very promising though.
<dbacc> I just posted on askubuntu. Maybe someone finally knows the answer :)
<yossarianuk> dbacc: maybe an idea to test by adding a new user - logging in with that and changing to breeze-dark to see if a fresh profile works
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Yes. That's what I noticed.
<acheron88> yossarianuk: worth a try. didn't work on my case, so had to actually be some system cruft somewhere and not userprofile.
<yossarianuk> acheron88: dbacc: try - changing to breeze-dark - restart - change back to breeze, then change to breeze-dark again...
<yossarianuk> worth a go.
<yossarianuk> If I remember the first time I choose breeze-dark it wasn't correct until I toggled...
<dbacc> So I tried creating a new user and the restarting + toggle , nothing seems to work :\
<dbacc> y/j #ubuntu
<ipatrol> what?
<dbacc> typo:)
<dbacc> "/j' (join)
<dbacc> he seems to have the same problem after installing kde on ubuntu
<dbacc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/749270/kde-color-scheme-is-not-applying?rq=1
<BluesKaj> dbacc:  install kubuntu, not kde on ubuntu
<acheron88> dbac: can see from their screenshot that they are using a widget style other than the default breeze
<acheron88> gtk+ and qtcurve styles don't always take colour schemes well
<qdata> I am using the dark-breeze on a new install of kubuntu, and it works with some anomalies. What I can't remember is if I did the Workspace-Theme meta choice, or not. If the meta-theme approach is not working you might try to use the Application Style, Color, and Workspace Theme -> Desktop Theme and set all three to dark-breeze and reboot
<qdata> I forgot to add the Icon theme; there is a breeze-dark icon set as well
<dbacc> BluesKaj: that' actually not my choice. But also should work this way. acheron88: The problems look quite similar to mine, and I double, no triple checked that every theme is pointing to breeze-dark
<dbacc> nothing ever changed, even with a newly created user. that"s really strange.
<markslaw> I'm having trouble locating data files for korganizer. when I googled the question, one answer was to look in .local/share/korganizer. Nope. Not there. Any ideas?
<andy123> markslaw: I have the folder .local/share/korganizer/designer
<andy123> whats your version of ubuntu and korganizer?
<markslaw> andy123: it's 5.1.3.
<markslaw> as for kubuntu version, it's 16.04
<DynaMyk> hi all
<soee> hiho
<Guest84221> I like KDE =)
<soee> :)
<kays> hi
#kubuntu 2016-05-19
<sumarsono> hi all
<sumarsono> new comer here
<sumarsono> i need your help, i can not setting up static ip for my kubuntu 16.04 via network manager.
<sumarsono> the system give me popup message: can not set property: value "158681256" of type guint is invalid or out of range for property 'gateway-ping-timeout' of type 'guint'
<OerHeks> 158.68.12.56 or 158.68.125.6 or 15.86.81.256 .. oh, skip the last one, that one is invalid
<Quetzalcoatl> hi guys! can someonte tell me step by step how can i go back to the old naming network interface ?
<Quetzalcoatl> i have freshly installed k1604lts and for some reason network manager applet is not displaying anything(speed), and in iptraf i can only see the lo interface
<Quetzalcoatl> i cant see the network interface
<hateball> Quetzalcoatl: Pretty sure I told you yesterday
<hateball> [15:47:50] <hateball> Quetzalcoatl: add "net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0" to your grub bootline
<Quetzalcoatl> hi hatebal! yes you did but didnt succedded :-D
<hateball> That's strange
<Quetzalcoatl> that's why i need a little guidance
<Quetzalcoatl> :D
<hateball> Well, to test it just boot computer, hold/hammer left shift to get into grub menu, edit the bootline and add the stuff between "" after "quiet splash"
<acheron88> 2nd from last section https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<Quetzalcoatl> ok.. i will try that and i will let you know
<Quetzalcoatl> and for making this change permanent ? i guess i will have to change the default/grub file
<hateball> Quetzalcoatl: Edit /etc/default/grub yes
<hateball> and then you'll need to sudo update-grub
<Quetzalcoatl> to sumarize: i will have a line with this parameters: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0". correct ?
<hateball> mhm, they left
<Quetzalcoatl> thanks hateball. worked like a charm
<hateball> Quetzalcoatl: :)
<Quetzalcoatl> now, i have to figure out why the network applet doesnt work properly
<Quetzalcoatl> well, i see that is a bug in network manager applet that is known by devs
<Quantos> I just reinstalled 15.10 after trying out 16.04 and I can't get my USB headset to work
<Quantos> I'm not sure if I should ask that here or in #kde
<hateball> Quantos: define "to work"
<hateball> Quantos: is it visible in volume settings?
<Quantos> Yes, it is
<Quantos> No sound comes out
<Quantos> It's also correctly identified in lsusb
<hateball> Quantos: is it set as your primary channel/device ?
<hateball> Quantos: Also, why did you install 15.10? It will be EOL in not too long, while 16.04 is LTS
<Quantos> 16.04 isn't quite ripe yet
<Quantos> Still a few too many issues for me
<Quantos> Yes, I believe it is set as a primary, it shows the speakers and then it shows the headset
<johnflux> I just upgraded, and the now the font in the taskbar thing at the bottom of the screen is tiny
<johnflux> maybe font 6 or less
<Quantos> One thing I should mention is the volume control on the headset adjusts the speaker volume
<johnflux> okay changing to the 'breeze' theme fixed the tiny text
<johnflux> but now my alt-tab window is on the side :-/
<hateball> johnflux: well that is configurable
<johnflux> okay sorted :-)  compact style looks nice
<six86> Hello... I am unable to create a 16.04 stick under Kubuntu. I tried mkusb, unetbootin, usb-creator-kde and usb-creator-gtk... The error is always: Boot error, please insert boot device...
<six86> Creating the stick under 14.04 results in the known error of not beeing bootable
<six86> Creating under windows works like a charm... what a shame
<six86> Is there a solid way to create a bootable stick from 16.04? Best would be to use easy command line tools like dd...
<maxg> @six86 dd should work. I prefer >>cp <image> <device> <<, though. Both should work.
<maxg> I created my 16.04-alpha stick using cp
<six86> simply cp?
<maxg> cp <image> <device>
<maxg> or
<maxg> dd if=<image> of=<device>
<maxg> dd has the advantage that you can monitor the progress
<maxg> cp works silently 'till the end
<six86> I'll try the cp. Had no luck with dd yesterday...
<maxg> you need rood privileges for that.
<maxg> did you check the checksum of the image?
<six86> yep. I'm preseeding and my Script checks the checksum
<yossarianuk> morning ! Having a brain fart and cannot see where to enable/disable desktop effects - after switching GPU I seems to have lost them
<yossarianuk> where in system settings is it ? And what is the shortcut to enable/disable desktop effects
<yossarianuk> ah - its alt+shift+f12
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Smurphy> Morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<six86> still not able to create a bootable ubuntu stick from Kubuntu 16.04. Whatever I try, the stick is not bootable and has no partition table after creating the stick
<BluesKaj> six86:  formatted to fat32?
<BluesKaj> six86:  recommend disk creator or dd , unetbootin fails a lot
<six86> tried everything: unetbootin, disk-creator-kde, disk-creator-gtk, mkusb, dd, cp
<six86> so far, it only worked under windows *yay*
<six86> And tried it on different machines, two with 16.04, one with 14.04
<six86> I preseeded my installation and now have my own iso. And I simply can't manage to get it on a bootable stick.
<six86> And I also tried different USB flash drives
<BluesKaj> six86:  then you don't have the proper settings in the iso to make it bootable...obviously, however I don't know how to do so.
<BluesKaj> six86:  use an official kubuntu iso, that's my advice
<six86> BluesKaj: It is an official Ubuntu iso. With some additions for preseeding, but nothing changed, just some custom initrd added and soem menu points to load them. Nothing changed with the rest of the structure. And apparently it works, because some crappy first google hit Windows tool can create a bootable stick...
<BluesKaj> just because windows says it's bootable by using their software doesn't make it so, six86
<six86> BluesKaj: We installed 3 systems from that stick, that pretty much proofs it's working
<BluesKaj> on what kind of machines?  UEFI or BIOS ? that may be the problem
<six86> I think the ones we installed successfully on are BIOS
<Smurphy> and does it work on EFI/UEFI setups ?
 * BluesKaj thinks perhaps not
<six86> so your assumption is, the windows created stickonly works on bios, and the ubuntu created only works on uefi?
<BluesKaj> but UEFI stuff not my strong suit , since I wiped my laptop clean of W8.1 and set up a dos pt and formatted my partitions to ext4  then installed kubuntu
<BluesKaj> six86:  I'm not assuming , I'm guessing
<six86> :)
<six86> Ok. I will got to the lab in a few minutes and try with different systems
<six86> Sticks created under 14.04 worked on both systems. But they had a partition table...
<six86> So, the stick created under windows boots on UEFI and BIOS systems. The several sticks created under ubuntu boot on none of the same systems
<Smurphy> Then something else is wrong.
<six86> Smurphy: but what?
<six86> On different systems with different sticks, and none is bootable. :-)
<six86> In the old days of 12.04 and 14.04 it justed worked with the usb-creator tool. Used it for years
<six86> But comparing the windows stick to the linux stick, the file structure is somewhat different. As if it is writing its own boot structure
<Smurphy> I just installed my systems using the USB Creator Tool on a 16.04 ?
<Smurphy> Had to create a 32Bit bootable USB stick for my old coreDuo mac-mini. WOrked fine.
<habits> Hi guys! Any idea why I cannot play mp3 files with Dragon player?
<BluesKaj> habits, it's video player , not a music player, try amarok or vlc
<BluesKaj> a video player
<habits> ok, VLC worked! I did not know that Dragon Player is for video files. I kind of feel stupid now :D
<habits> anywas, thanks for the quick response
<BluesKaj> no need to feel stupis ,. we all make mistakes now and then , habits
<BluesKaj> see, i can't spell :-)
<habits> hahah, you are right! :)
<dbacc> for those of you, who read this yesterday, my breeze-dark problem got fixed by using plasma 5.6 from backports-landing
<yossarianuk> Getting frequent baloo crashes on 16.04
<yossarianuk> Application: Baloo File Indexing Daemon (baloo_file), signal: Aborted - Using host libthread_db library "/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libthread_db.so.1".
<dbacc> is there a konsole theme for breeze dark?
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, does baloo use the akonadi server ?
<yofel> baloo doesn't use akonadi
<Mrokii> Hello. I've tried to install Kubuntu on a laptop, was able to boot from a Live-CD of 16.04, but in the installer on the second screen (where it asks about installing third party software for graphics and WiFi), I can't click the "Continue Button". Any thoughts?
<lethu> Mrokii: is your connection enabled?
<Mrokii> lethu: If you mean Internet, then no.
<lethu> Mrokii: then you have to enable it first
<Mrokii> Okay, I'll look into that. Thanks.
<lethu> Mrokii: np :)
<matt__> Hi all
<Guest1689> is apt broken for anyone else.
<Guest1689> on 2 machines (kubuntu 16.04) apt-get update is not completing
<Guest1689> (since this evening)
<Guest1689> i.e - I see 'Fetched 265 kB in 0s (737 kB/s)     ' at the end of the apt-get update command but it doesn't return back to cli prompt
<Guest1689> anyone else having this issue tonight (im in the UK if its a mirror issue)
<genii> It's working fine here with Canadian repos
<genii> Guest1689: Looks like another user or two in #ubuntu is having the exact problem right now.
<Guest1689> odd - i'm assuming its a mirror issue as both machines have been able to update apt-get about 4 hrs ago..
<Guest1689> genii: cheers
<soee_> it stopped for me jew minutes ago
<soee_> working now again but i had problems like: ** (appstreamcli:10695): WARNING **: Exception: Unable to get write lock on /var/cache/app-info/xapian/default: already locked
<soee_> i removed all /var/cache content
<Guest1689> soee_: cheers - I had done a 'apt-get clean' when it stopped working.
<Guest1689> still broken here
<Guest1689> will ask in the other room also
<hydrogen> Hi friends.  For some new and exciting reason Xorg has decided to mirror my displays
<hydrogen> It worked just fine last night
<hydrogen> it works just fine in sddm
<hydrogen> but as soon as i log into plasma my displays are mirrored instead of extended
<hydrogen> "Display configuration" doesn't seem to have anything useful
<hydrogen> ideas?
<hydrogen> oh
<hydrogen> well that's special
<hydrogen> apparently it decided to place DVI-0 right on top of DISPLAYPORT-0 in the screen configuration
<hydrogen> which has the undocumented feature of mirroring the display?
<DarthShader2> Hey guys. I just upgraded to kubuntu 16.04. I got two problems, my terminal is "screwedup" (cursor is shifted to the right of where it's typing), and "sudo apt update" hangs after "Fetched ..."
<soee> DarthShader2: there is some problem with apt atm
<soee> there is a discussion on #ubuntu
<DarthShader2> Ah I see, so I guess that should fix itself eventually. What about the terminal?
#kubuntu 2016-05-20
<DarthShader2> Tried Tilda and Terminator consoles. They work fine.
<DarthShader2> Is there any way to reset Konsole's settings to defaults?
<soee> uh that i do not know, i emptied totalt /var/cache to get rid of xapian bug somehow related to it
<acheron88> DarthShader2: You're not running kubuntu in VirtualBox, are you?
<DarthShader2> archeron88: Nope
<acheron88> OK. Had to ask, as there is a bug in their guestadditions which does something like that
<acheron88> plasma config is in ~/.config/konsolerc I think?
<DarthShader2> Just "fixed" it. Here's the bug that I was experiencing - https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=215937
<ubottu> KDE bug 215937 in general "Cursor spacing and alignment wrong" [Normal,Resolved: later]
<DarthShader2> I changed the font, it's fine now.
<schnoodles> Is anyone running into the `appstreamcli refresh` 100% cpu bug? It is making me unable to update my packages.
<DouglasK> Where do I find the HowTo to let one's KUbuntu install listen for incoming remoteX connections from localhost? Ideally I'd like to listen only on localhost as it's always from an SSH tunnel (eg: ssh -x <host>, then xeyes)
<JMichaelX> anyone else having issues in 16.04 with the Nvidia drivers?
<DouglasK> So far so good.  Running a hybrid Intel / NVidia setup though.  I suspect it's mostly running on the intel side, but not sure.
<DouglasK> Mind you, I only upgraded a couple days back.
<JMichaelX> yeah, desktop effects have ceased working for me
<DouglasK> JMichaelX, like the windows smoothly growing / shrinking back to the toolbar?
<JMichaelX> DouglasK: yes, all of the desktop effects...
<DarinMiller> JMichaelX: Which NVidia card and driver?  I have seen minor issues with Geforce8 cards and the 340.96 driver.  My newer NVidia cards are working fine (364.19 driver).
<JMichaelX> DarinMiller: 361.42
<goddard> im unable to update
<goddard> sudo apt update just hangs at fetching
<goddard> hanging at Fetched 281 kB in 1s (163 kB/s)
<DarinMiller> JMichaelX: Are you comfortable with adding the Ubuntu graphics PPA and upgrading to the 364 driver?
<goddard> i can't update
<goddard> it hangs at "Fetched 281 kB in 1s (163 kB/s)   "
<goddard> sudo apt update
<JMichaelX> DarinMiller: sure, i could give that a shot
<DarinMiller> JMichaelX: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<DarinMiller> JMichaelX: sudo apt update, then sudo apt install nvidia-364
<DarinMiller> goddard: which version of Kubuntu are you running?
<Guest97763> por que nao consigo baixar arquivo no virtualbox
<matt1> plugin
<JMichaelX> DarinMiller: many thanks. will try that.
<goddard> DarinMiller: 16.04
<goddard> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs due to strdup on non-NULL terminated string" [High,Fix committed]
<Guest97763> I dont make download in kubunto in my virtualbox somebody help me
<JMichaelX> DarinMiller: unfortunately, that did not fix things
<DarinMiller> goddard:  Have you tried the -f option with the apt install?  or a dpkg reconfigure?
<DarinMiller> JMichaelX: If you check Nvidia settings, does it show the 364.19 driver installed?
<DarinMiller> goddard: be very carefull with the apt -f install ! It you have broken packages it may want to remove packages that should not be removed to "force fix" the problem.
<DarinMiller> Guest97763: Does your VM have a valid network connection/bridge? i.e. can you browse with a browser?
<DouglasK> There.  removed the nolisten from /etc/X11/xinit/xsessionrc, created a ufw rule to allow connections to remotex on lo, but to block them on all other interfaces.
<JMichaelX> DarinMiller: no, it says it is still using 361.42
<DarinMiller> JMichaelX: sudo apt  purge nvidia*
<DarinMiller> JMichaelX: then restart
<DarinMiller> JMichaelX: sudo apt install nvidia-364
<JMichaelX> DarinMiller: now using 364.19, but still no improvement
<JMichaelX> time for experimental X?
<DarinMiller> JMichaelX:  Are you experiencing stuttering with animations?
<JMichaelX> DarinMiller: i don't think so
<DarinMiller> JMichaelX: Desktop effects are not working at all?
<JMichaelX> DarinMiller: no, not at all
<DarinMiller> JMichaelX: The default toggle is ctrl-shft-f12 for composting, Have you tried that?
<JMichaelX> DarinMiller: yeah. it seems to do nothing at all
<DarinMiller> JMichaelX: Also, in system settings -> Display and Monitor -> Composter
<DarinMiller> JMichaelX: Ensure Rendering backend is set to opengl 2.0 or 3.1 and Opengl interface to GLX
<DarinMiller> Compositor^
<JMichaelX> ty. re-enabling in that settings dialog made the difference
<JMichaelX> many thanks, DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> OK, Cool!
<Azure_Chaos> Does anyone know when backports will be up with kde 5.6? the bugs and crashing are getting annoying
<goddard> Azure_Chaos: KDE or Qt?
<Azure_Chaos> its kwin and plasma i have 3 different systems and a lot of the times i open a aplication and lose windows decorations and have to log out or restart
<Azure_Chaos> ive heard 5.6 fixes that problem
<Snowmansilver> sdnasd
<Snowmansilver> ini apaan ya?
<YankDownUnder> Anyone tell me - relatively quickly - where, in KDE, to setup my screensaver? I'm a bit confused...if not heaps confused...
<acheron88> plasma 5 used in latest kubuntu doesn't have screensaver settings any more. just a screen-locker and configuration of that
<YankDownUnder> acheron88, Yeah...just found that...right oh...learn something new every day...yep...
<acheron88> took me a long time to notice.
<tahaan> Does anyone know where I can quickly "paste" a screenshot, something like pastebin?
<hateball> tahaan: imgur
<acheron88> tahaan: http://imgur.com/
<acheron88> lol
<hateball> tahaan: or do you mean scripted-like ?
<hateball> tahaan: there is https://github.com/jomo/imgur-screenshot
<hateball> used to be possible with ksnapshot but Spectacle lacks this function for now
<hateball> can probably be scripted using scrot as well
<tahaan> hateball no need for it to be scripted.
<tahaan> Any clues as to when we will get an update to Kwin / plasma?  I have too much instability, though it all seems to be related to multi-monitor, in particular switching between single and multi-monitor mode
<tahaan> Things like this happens: https://imgur.com/gallery/s7YvTBJ
<hateball> tahaan: try #kubuntu-devel for info about backports
<hateball> ugh that comment. like on anything else, ask for help with an issue and get "SWITCH DISTRO" as response. but that is !ot and I digress.
<yossarianuk> hateball: Its not really switching distro - Mint is ubuntu based also..
<hateball> yossarianuk: It's still a terrible reply. And it's !ot
<yossarianuk> 16.04 fixed a load of sddm issues relating to hybrid graphics and multi monitor (compared to 15.10)
<yossarianuk> Personally I think cinnamon is an ok desktop, better than gnome/unity - although I think KDE and budgie are better.
<yossarianuk>  Is apt  still broken ?
<yossarianuk> apt-get update getting stuck (was last night too)
<yossarianuk> i.e sticks on -> 'Fetched 94.5 kB in 0s (163 kB/s)      '
<mparillo> yossarianuk: apt just worked for me on YY on real HW maybe 20 minutes ago. Trying with XX on real HW
<yossarianuk> i'm on real hw.
<mparillo> Fetched 708 kB in 1s (695 kB/s)
<mparillo> And now stuck
<yossarianuk> mine sticks there i.e -> Fetched 94.5 kB in 0s (163 kB/s)
<yossarianuk> and never completes
<mparillo> So something with the XX repos but not the YY ones
<yossarianuk> according to #ubuntu there is a fix -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix released]
<yossarianuk> disabling backports helps ...
<mparillo> Now interesting...Update Manager shows three updates. Let me see what happens.
<yossarianuk> i have 4 updates to
<mparillo> Downloading; Applying changes; post-installation triggers.
<yossarianuk> too
<yossarianuk> none relating to dpkg/apt/appstream though
<mparillo> noto fonts, language selector common,and a third that just disappeared after completing.
<mparillo> I always thought update manager just ran apt, but I wonder why it worked.
<yossarianuk> I just used apt to get the updates
<yossarianuk> you can ctrl+c when apt-get update hangs then use apt-get upgrade
<yossarianuk> but it doesn' fix the hanging apt
<yossarianuk> if you read the bug link I posted that has a fix
<yossarianuk> i'm sure it will be fixed though soonish
<mparillo> But it will be tricky using apt to get the fix, right?
<yossarianuk> not 100% but I think you will still see the update
<Unit193> Disable appstream, update, enable, done.
<yossarianuk> it needs to be fixed without user intervention really...
<yossarianuk> if there were a zero day vulneribility now imagine how many 16.04 production servers would be exposed....
<mparillo> Funny, when I came downstairs this morning, I was wondering why my laptop fan was so loud. Now I am guessing it is this bug.
<yossarianuk> mparillo: shouldn't be related
<yossarianuk> do you have hybrid graphics ?
<mparillo> I do not know, but wouldn't 100% CPU drive up the temps, and that cause the fan to go?
<yossarianuk> yes - what does top show you using the CPU ?
<yossarianuk> (its shouldn't be realted to aptg unless you are running 15.10)
<yossarianuk> mparillo:  how many lines do you see using the command 'sudo lspci |egrep -i "VGA|3D"
<yossarianuk> actually I can see that appstream is also using 100%  cpu on my machine...
<mparillo> Just one line 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<mparillo> top is bouncing around: konsole, konversation, Xorg, plasmashell, kwin But closing my earlier konsole really slowed down the fan
<yossarianuk> so yes - I would say the bug *is* causing your 100% cpu issue
<mparillo> TY
<yossarianuk> mparillo:  fix -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/comments/60
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix released]
<mparillo> I never had backports; only backports-landing. And I unchecked it right after getting it.
<yossarianuk> mparillo: fresh install of 16.04 automatically enables backports
<yossarianuk> mparillo: check this for a fix instead -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/comments/24
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix released]
<mparillo> yossarianuk: Are you sure about that? I heard complaints about backports not being newbie friendly. And, thanks I will try to fix tonight.
<yossarianuk> mparillo: i'm sure - I have 2 16.04 machines both have backports enabled and I didn't manually enable the,
<yossarianuk> *them*
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<AceKing> I installed Kubuntu 16.04 on my PC yesterday. It seems to be lagging a lot. I have an Asus M5A97 EVO MB, AMD 6100 6 core processor, 8 gb RAM. All prior versions ran perfect. Any ideas?
<Mr_Red> i installed kubuntu 16.04 today
<Mr_Red> is x64 bits AceKing?
<AceKing> Mr_Red: Yes
<Mr_Red> hum im using x86
<Mr_Red> and i havent got any problems
<AceKing> Mr_Red: Maybe I'll switch
<AceKing> Mr_Red: Thanks for letting me know that
<Mr_Red> mmmm try Kubuntu 14.04
<AceKing> Mr_Red: I had 14.04 on from the beginning, and it worked good. I just wanted to put on the latest, and greatest
<Mr_Red> or, in my opinion, try xubuntu 16.04
<AceKing> Mr_Red: I thought about that also
<AceKing> Mr_Red: I thought I wouldn't have too much of a problem since I had an Nvidia graphics card
<Mr_Red> mmm so curious, ´cause 14.04 is worst than 16.04
<Mr_Red> wors
<AceKing> Mr_Red: I never had a problem with 14.04
<hateball> AceKing: Have you had a look to see if a process eats a lot of CPU?
<hateball> or what is "lagging"
<Mr_Red> erase or change the visual effects
<AceKing> hateball: how do I check that?
<hateball> AceKing: ctrl+esc by default
<hateball> AceKing: or alt+space -> ksysguard
<hateball> then press the cpu% column
<hateball> AceKing: And you say you have an nvidia card, have you installed the proprietary drivers for it?
<yossarianuk> Backports nearly ready for 16.04! -> https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/7EJzKwa2FSF
<yossarianuk> I was waiting for kde-neon but their .ISO lacks UEFI support for now.
<Mr_Red> im using intel xD
<AceKing> hateball: I did install the proprietary driver. It was flickering like crazy without it
<AceKing> hateball: I'm checking the processes, and nothing seems to be more than 3%
<BluesKaj> AceKing, your specs are plenty enough for KDE/Plasma
<yossarianuk> apt-get upate = now fixed !
<hateball> AceKing: I'm still not sure what is "lagging" tho. Are programs slow to start? Are windows slow to move?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I just assumed they were, since I had no problems with 14.04
<BluesKaj> AceKing, right
<AceKing> hateball: When I go to start a program, it takes more time to start than normal
<Mr_Red> AceKing would be the visual effect
<Mr_Red> dissable it
<hateball> AceKing: You can toggle desktop effects with alt+shift+F12, see if that makes any difference
<AceKing> hateball: OK, I'll give that a shot
<AceKing> hateball: Can I do that while I'm logged in, or when I'm at the login screen?
<AceKing> hateball: OK, I just did it now.
<hateball> AceKing: You toggle on/off while in your session
<AceKing> hateball: will it stay like that now, or will I have to toggle off when I restart?
<hateball> AceKing: I don't remember, since I always have them on
<AceKing> hateball: Thank you. I will see how this works.
<AceKing> hateball: Programs seem to be running a lot better. Thank you!
<hateball> Wonder what nvidia card they have, nothing made the past... decade should have problems really
<Mr_Red> intel never gave problem
<hateball> I use both nVidia and Intel and have no issues. That said, some Intel cards have problems with kwin v-sync
<Mr_Red> im sing intel gma 945 media acelerator
<yossarianuk> the worse experience I have ever seen in a Linux desktop is Intel+Plasma5
<Mr_Red> the worse experience for me was intel + GNOME3 in eOS
<yossarianuk> its not just screen tearing, on 15.04/15.10 with sandybridge/ivybridge I used to get completely displays (multiple machines) to the point you couldn't see anything on the screen, almost like the end of 2001...
<yossarianuk> i.e a trippy induced mess.
<yossarianuk> (I like the film 2001  btw)
<Mr_Red> jajaja like that
<yossarianuk> the only fix I found was to disable kwin vsync
<yossarianuk> never had any issues as bad with nvidia (ever)
<yossarianuk> 16.04 though seems ok
<Mr_Red> wine gave me too many problem on kubuntu 15.04
<Mr_Red> i never used nvidia
<yossarianuk> I abandoned wine after Civ5 came out for Linux...
<Mr_Red> Civ5?
<yossarianuk> Civilization 5
<Mr_Red> hum
<Mr_Red> im used winfe for mirc and epsxe
<hateball> yossarianuk: do you use ForceCompositionPipeline with your nvidia?
<yossarianuk> hateball: no - default settings
<hateball> I noticed the 15.10 -> 16.04 was naughty and killed my xorg.conf
<yossarianuk> i.e no added xorg.conf, etc
<hateball> ah
<hateball> I get annoying tearing without it
<yossarianuk> and when I say intel + plasma5 was bad, it worked fine mostly, however you would move a window and suddenly couldn't see much on the screen
<yossarianuk> and this was on a desktop and a laptop
<yossarianuk> as I mentioned it seems better with 16.04
<Mr_Red> im using windows vista lite with kubuntu with dual boot. My components are 1Gb RAM and 1.6 GHz
<BluesKaj> Mr_Red, why use mirc on kubuntu when a very easy to use irc client like Konversation is available?
<Mr_Red> cause im programin in mirc scripting whith allianses, remotes, etc
<Mr_Red> waaaa f*** keyboard, it configured in spanish xD
<yossarianuk> likewise, why use wine for epsxe ? There is a Linux version
<Mr_Red> yossarianuk cause linux version fail
<yossarianuk> in what way ? speed or things not working ?
<Mr_Red> not working
<BluesKaj> Mr_Red, I don't understand why you bother with kubuntu if you need wine to run your apps
<Mr_Red> cause windows only used for python bots, linux kernel limited his propieties
<yossarianuk> Hmm can't comment as i have never used epsxe - I have used PCSX2 and the Linux version of that seems faster than Windows (with Nvidia)
<Mr_Red> pcsx2 not working on xubuntu 16.04 and im not sure to will work on kubuntu
<yossarianuk> Mr_Red: yes it is....
<yossarianuk> I played Wipeout fusion last night
<Mr_Red> hum im gonna try it
<yossarianuk> using pcsx2....
<hateball> He mentioned using x86, perhaps those packages are broken or something
<hateball> Mr_Red mentioned, that is
<Mr_Red> but rememer what im using x86 bits version
<yossarianuk> not used x86 for nearly a decade...
<yossarianuk> as soon as Flash player (64bit) came out I switched (flash used to be important to view multimedia in the old days..)
<yossarianuk> Linux had 64bit flash before any other OS
<yossarianuk> Mr_Red: make sure you use this repo -> https://launchpad.net/~gregory-hainaut/+archive/ubuntu/pcsx2.official.ppa
<antonio_> !list
<ubottu> antonio_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ilhami> hey.
<ilhami> can someone highlight me?
<lethu> ilhami:
<ilhami> thanks.
<lethu> np
<ilhami> KDE is a bit slow :/
<ilhami> I installed nvidia-current .. it solved some of the problems.
<somekool> ilhami: KDE is not a single software. you should try to find out which process is causing the slowness. It should help
<ilhami> well it's better now.
<ilhami> I just need to find out how to use the launcher etc.
<ilhami> alt + space :D
<paulozullu> The launcher is under the KDE symbol - the letter K
<somekool> on my machine firefox and chrome are the process bringing my computer to a crawl. so I started using Qupzilla.
<paulozullu>  Hello. Is there any chance to install the new plasma 5.5.6 on Kubuntu 16.04?
<Powerless> boa tarde
<acheron88> paulozullu: do you mean plasma 5.6.x?
<Powerless> hi
<acheron88> 5.6.4 is being tested for the backports ppa, and will hopefully be OK to use in the not too distant future
<Powerless> my chrome wont print anything using chrome
<Powerless> it prints a blank page
<Powerless> does anyone know why?
<paulozullu> Thanks, acheron88
<paulozullu> Falaê, Powerless
<sick_rimmit> Hey there Party People :-D
<Powerless> paulozullu, fala mano
<Powerless> paulozullu, manja de linux?
<BluesKaj> !br | Powerless
<ubottu> Powerless: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<sick_rimmit> Party Link
<sick_rimmit> http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<sick_rimmit> Room 1
<sick_rimmit> password: welcome
<paulozullu> Hey, sick_rimmit. Newbie question.
<paulozullu> What's party link?
<OerHeks> it's just spam, not support related
<paulozullu> LOL
<paulozullu> Thankz
<sick_rimmit> Pasrty Link
<sick_rimmit> http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<sick_rimmit> Room 1
<sick_rimmit> Password: welcome
<sick_rimmit> Part Link
<sick_rimmit> http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<OerHeks> sick_rimmit, please don't spam here, thanks.
<sick_rimmit> OerHeks:  Dude it's not SPAM, look at kubuntu.org news
<sick_rimmit> It's our community Party tonight at 19:00 UTC
<OerHeks> i don see such post > http://kubuntu.org/news/
<acheron88> http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-party-3/
<genii> I think thats in like an hour
<acheron88> I'll be heading for some real drinks by then sadly
<acheron88> well... not 'sadly', but you know what I mean ;)
<genii> Guess I'll catch some of it
<sick_rimmit> Party starting in 2 minutes
<genii> From the dev channel: "http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/ Room 1 Passowrd: welcome"
<genii> speak of the devil :)
<sick_rimmit> Et Voila
<habits> flash needed?
<sick_rimmit> Yes that's right.. works good in Firefox
<Avihay_b> ok, I got the weirdest thing happen to me. I come to my computers to find that two of them have plasma shell frozen on the hour, 45 min ago, at around the same time, I allso recive a message on my android that kdeconnect stopped working
<Avihay_b> now plasmashell won't start on any of my computers
<Avihay_b> even after rebooting sum of them
<Avihay_b> some*
<Avihay_b> well, I got out of it... somehow
<|ZNC|Vorap> Oh sweet!
<[Mr_Red]OFF> hi
<tritip> exit
 * clivejo cries
<clivejo> the left me all alone
<pasjrwoctx> Hey I am running 16.04 just setup a new monitor.  How can I change desktops on screen 1 while making sure screen 2 keeps the previous screen?
<pasjrwoctx> anyone here?
<bprompt> pasjrwoctx:    hmm haven't done multimonitor myself yet
<pasjrwoctx> Cant find a good answer anywhere.  It is very aggervatting trying to look at one thing while working on another when they keep moving together.  I need one screen to stay on task while I use the other to do different tasks.  Makeing sure the first screen stays so I can see it.
<Guest47778> is there any way to enable the proprietary drivers inside of a running live system?
<pasjrwoctx> yes there is go to settings and find the Driver Manger icon
<bprompt> Guest47778:   ^
<bprompt> s/Manger/Mangler/           s/Mangler/Manager/
<genii> They already got their answer now in #ubuntu, where they were cross posting ;)
<pasjrwoctx> Glad someone is getting answers
 * bprompt answers for pasjrwoctx , they're all wrong, but he's got some, not sure he wants them anyway
 * bprompt has answers for pasjrwoctx , they're all wrong, but he's got some, not sure he wants them anyway
<bprompt> even... shoot, today is typos day =(
<genii> pasjrwoctx: Looks like no one currently here knows or they would answer. But just ask again maybe every 10-15 minutes as new people arrive, one of them may be the person who does know
<pasjrwoctx> ???
<bprompt> pasjrwoctx:    one my answes involves some witchcraft, so you get some incense and some needles, another one involves a magnet and some electrical wiring... now.. you'd be getting answers too, just that the dual monitors won't work still though =)
#kubuntu 2016-05-21
<user|31695> hi, is there an easy way to upgrade lts 14.04 to 16.04?
<user|31695> i find only descriptions for ubuntu, but not for kubuntu
<user|31695> or I have to go over each update like 14.10 15.04 15.10 and then 16.04? :/
<pasjrwoctx_> <user|31695> the upgrade is the same for ubuntu, kubuntu ect:
<pasjrwoctx_> use this via command line do-release-upgrade
<user|31695> ah, thank you :)
<user|31695> :/ then I get there are no new releases (in german on a german installation)
<pasjrwoctx_> not sure about that. I did an upgrade when 16.04 came out on my laptop that way.
<user|31695> only if I use -d -c I get 16.04 showed
<user|31695> so it should work if I do do-release-upgrade -d, but is that the right way?
<user|31695> 16.04 is a final release for kubuntu, or?
<user|31695> I did it finally in this way and it look like it will work :) thank you and a nice night
<pasjrwoctx_> you to. and no kubuntu as with all ubuntu distros will keep going on providing there are people willing to both use and devlope.
<ilhami> KDE's discover tool is all messed up though
<ilhami> Discover = software store
<abhishek> how can I update my kde version in kubuntu 16.04?
<abhishek> is it okay to do so? Should one wait for the kubuntu next version only?
<abhishek> how can I disable my touchpad while typing, it is not as it on hp laptop running kubuntu 16.04
<abhishek> k this works : syndaemon -i 1 -K -d
<Azure_Chaos> If any of the developers are on i just want to say thank you for the backports with 5.6 i asked about yesturday it solved all my issues with kde crashing all the time
<YuxKukMo> hi guys! short question: where is located the file that allows me to modify search settings ? i just disabled from settings>search>plasma search all search plugins> hit apply  and then returned to search and all search plugins were enabled again
<Roeytaur> hello
<Roeytaur> anyone here?
<Roeytaur> I'm having issues w/bluetoof
<Roeytaur> hiiiii
<Roeytaur> hey do any of you guys know bluetooth?
<vedu> Hello. How can I find out how much space the /lost+found dir is using?
<YuxKukMo> vedu: du -h lost+found
<vedu> Thanks!!
<Quetzalcoatl> vedu: you are welcome:)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest5725> Am I doing something wrong here http://i.imgur.com/SvekYa1.jpg
<abhishek> hey!
<abhishek> I takes 2min 16sec to boot in my kubuntu 16.04
<abhishek> any way speed this up?
<BluesKaj> ABIX_Adamj, got any other partitions or drives attached?  make sure you have them entered in fstab
<BluesKaj> abhishek,^
<abhishek> hi
<Guest5725> wb
<BluesKaj> abhishek,, got any other partitions or drives attached?  make sure you have them entered in fstab
<abhishek> BluesKaj, yeah I have windows partition as well I am running kubuntu on dual with windows
<abhishek> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16555922/
<abhishek> ^ cat /etc/fstab
<abhishek> BluesKaj, sudo fdisk -l gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/16555976/
<abhishek> what to add?
<BluesKaj> abhishek, nothing, unless you have an outboard drive connected
<abhishek> BluesKaj, any other speedup?
<BluesKaj> it won't show in fstab unlessadd an entry for it
<BluesKaj> abhishek, only, have you updated and upgraded lately?
<abhishek> BluesKaj, I did a clean install of kubuntu 16.04
<BluesKaj> no matter, you need to update and upgrade
<abhishek> I did  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<abhishek> sudo apt-get full upgrade also
<abhishek> hmm
<BluesKaj> abhishek, also sudo update-grub
<abhishek> BluesKaj, I did that a while ago, no effect
<rajiv1> I did a fresh install of kubuntu 16.04. Why sometimes when installing a package by using "apt-get install <<package name>>, the package has been broken.? How to successfully complete the installation of that same package?
<BluesKaj> abhishek, check your syslog in /var/log to see what might be causing your system to spend so much time booting
<BluesKaj> rajiv1, what is the package name ?
<rajiv1> Blueskaj: wine
<abhishek> BluesKaj, it too big to make sense :p
<BluesKaj> look for an error, abhishek
<BluesKaj> rajiv1, install kubuntu-restricted-extras, that might help
<Guest5725> Why is http://i.imgur.com/SvekYa1.jpg not booting up D>
<abhishek> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16556672/
<rajiv1> BluesKaj: but kubuntu-restricted-extras are mainly for media codecs and fonts for kubuntu.
<abhishek> this is what I had tried before when I got a boot error before http://askubuntu.com/a/775529/417607
<Guest5725> I wish I got so far that I got an error
<Guest5725> the thing wont even boot
<BluesKaj> rajiv1, i thought wine used java etc and maybe some of those libs were missing and would come in by installing the extras
<abhishek> hmmm..
<BluesKaj> abhishek, what about winetricks or playonlinux?
<BluesKaj> oops rajiv1^
<BluesKaj> soryy abhishek
<abhishek> np
<rajiv1> BluesKaj: i am installing it.
<Rockyfelle> . -.
<BluesKaj> abhishek, looks like a hardware problem, do toiu have a pci card installed like a graphics or soundcard?
<abhishek> BluesKaj, not sure , this is my pc specs: http://www.hpshopping.in/HP_Pavilion_Notebook_-_15-ab549tx
<BluesKaj> abhishek, but you haven't installed a pci card of any kind yourself then?
<BluesKaj> oh , notebook
<abhishek> no
<abhishek> I haven't
<BluesKaj> abhishek, still have windows installed ?
<abhishek> BluesKaj, yeah
<BluesKaj> abhishek, that window uefiboot and kubuntu installation mix is something i don't know much about
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I do 'hcitool dev' and it says 'no devices found' when there's a bluetooth dongle connected via usb...
<M-DarthShader> Hey guys. I'd like some help please - my login screen is broken. I boot -> black screen -> ctrl alt f2 gets me a console that works.
<mlc> Dear Kubuntu Users, i need help to resolve my problem that Google doesn't... On my laptop kubuntu 16.04 LTS + kodi where's connected a TV trough HDMI, Turning on/off TV makes suspend laptop. I don't want that :-(
<Guest1662> hey
<Guest1662> guys
<Guest1662> anybody here
<mlc> FYI: HDMI cec is off, all power management too. The graphic card is intel HD 4000
<user|67493> Hey guys, I have a problem with my driver management. Every time I open it it collects data about my system and nothing happens. How can I fix this or is this a known bug that'll be fixed in the future?
<acheron88> user|67493  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#Known_Problems
<acheron88> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1530523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Confirmed]
<acheron88> running 'ubuntu-drivers' in a terminal is supposed to be a functional workaround according to that report
<Simplar> Hello. How to enable USB WiFi in Kubuntu 16.04? Thanks!
<ilhami> hey.
<yotux> ilhami: hello need help with something?
<nicols> hello everybody!
<BluesKaj> hi ilhami, yotux, nicols
<yotux> hello
<nicols> can someone help me with this: i have problem with tooltips ingtk apps in kubuntu
<nicols> in gtk apps like gimp
<BluesKaj> Simplar, click on the network manager icon in the panel and see if your wifi appears to be active
<nicols> tooltips are white text on light grey ... unreadable
<yotux> nicols: change your KDE theme maybe?
<yotux> I'm installing gimp to see what mine looks like....
<nicols> yotux: i am on breeze, and i really like it
<BluesKaj> nicols, systemsettings>workspace theme>desktop theme , choose a theme that is dark in colour,  breeze dark perhaps
<nicols> thunderbird and firefox are ok... inkscape and gimp have problem with tooltips
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: BTW - new plasma is in the PPA
<Smurphy> and works nice :)
<BluesKaj> those are gtk settings
<BluesKaj> nicols,^
<nicols> BluesKaj: but i like standard breeze (light one)
<Smurphy> Other quesiton  though. I will install KUBuntu 16.04 on my work laptop (Dell Latitude E7440). What's the best way to encrypt the home-directory ?
<Smurphy> Any hjints ?
<BluesKaj> yotux, sorry those are gtk settings separate from plasma
<yotux> that is what I was about to say after reading what you posted
<yotux> kde theme will not edit your GTK software titles
<yotux> thanks for allowing me to learn BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> yotux, system settings.\>application style>gnome
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, I've never encrypted /home , don't think it's all that difficult , it's usually done during the install phase iirc
<Smurphy> yes - so I see ...
<Smurphy> I'll have to check some of the existing options.
<Smurphy> I tend to encrypt my data myself... But for work, it would be nice if it was encrypted.
 * BluesKaj nods
<lluis> hola
<mjassim> hi
<Smurphy> yo
<ilhami> hi.
<darin> clivejo: https://paste.kde.org/pket1gryh
<user|51921> Hi. Where can I get the system requirements of  kubuntu?
<soee> user|51921: probably https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<soee> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<user|51921> tnx
<pasjrwoctx> anyone in here?
<DarinMiller> I'm here. o/
<pasjrwoctx> Do you know how to lock and shut off screen with hotkeys in Kubuntu 16.04?
<valorie> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DarinMiller> pasjrwoctx: Sorry, got distracted with another project. Still here?
<kn0wledge_> how do i stop the lockscreen from comming up in kubuntu 16.04? i changed it in system settings and it doesnt seem to do anything. it still comes up every 10 min
<DarinMiller> kn0wledge_: System Settings -> Power Management -> Energy Savings
<DarinMiller> you changed the Suspend session option?
<kn0wledge_> yes
<kn0wledge_> i have everything diabled
<DarinMiller> Laptop or deskotp?
<kn0wledge_> desktop
<DarinMiller> Laptop have On AC power tab and On battery tab...
<DarinMiller> What version of KDE?
<kn0wledge_> how do i find out it doesnt tell me in help->about.. whatever comes with 16.04 lts i didnt upgrade anything but the kernel so far
<DarinMiller> Let try something in System Settings -> Power Management -> Energy Savings -> Suspend session set it to lock screen after one minute and see if the time changes...
<DarinMiller> time=interval
<DarinMiller> wait, theres another screen locking under  System Settings -> Desktop behavior -> Screen Locking.  Ensure to uncheck those boxes also...
<kn0wledge_> lol it wont even suspend session when i set it to 1 min
<kn0wledge_> DarinMiller: thanks a lot.. i thought it was going crazy for a minute im sure that should do the trick ill let you know if it doesnt ;]
<DarinMiller> np :)
<kn0wledge_> now i just need to find out how to get the acs and i915 patches to compile on 4.6.0 to get my vga passthrough working again.. im stuck :P
<EagleScreen> Kubuntu 16.04 is good
<EagleScreen> I feel strange that there aren't apps in favourites
<DarinMiller> kn0wledge_: wish I knew more about patching and compiling.  I am a complete noob in those areas.
<DarinMiller> EagleScreen: the empty favorites is a know issue, but you should be able to add your own, yes?
<EagleScreen> DarinMiller: yes, ofcourse
#kubuntu 2016-05-22
<Clifspeare> Hey, how does Kubuntu install and configure Grub?  I have an existing Archlinux install that I'm installing Kubuntu beside.  I don't want Kubuntu removing it from my boot menu.
<lethu> you can setup grub afterwards to include your Archlinux os
<Clifspeare> thanks
<lethu> no problem
<rexsumego> hi
<abhishek>  My touch pad moves everytime I type
<abhishek>  System Setting>Input Devices>Touchpad>Enable/Disable Touchpad has an option of Timeout, what should it be?
<abhishek> hey!
<abhishek> is it okay to update kde on 16.04?
<abhishek> beyond what it was shipped with
<goddard> abhishek: you heard of the backports ppa?
<goddard> http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=950
<goddard> offical backport to 16.04
<abhishek> is the backport preferred over neon?
<staeksauce> i keep getting multiple tabs in the task manager bar for the same window?
<staeksauce> also, why does the renderer stay on the default settings even after you install 3rd party drivers?
<staeksauce> I was still getting atrocious tearing until I figured out it was still using XRender
<abhishek> is the driver manager working, right now? I am using kubuntu 16.04 with kde plasma 5.6.4(backports)
<abhishek> is there any update fix for it?
<staeksauce> no, I had to install 15.10
<staeksauce> this is simultaneously the best looking and buggiest distro I've ever used
<abhishek> hmm...
<acheron88> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1530523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Confirmed]
<acheron88> running 'ubuntu-drivers' in a terminal is supposed to be a functional workaround according to that report
<antonio_> list
<antonio_> !list
<ubottu> antonio_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Stephanboy2030> Goog Morning, fresh install of Kubuntu 16.04, Amarok does not play any mp3, can you help me?
<Stephanboy2030> while VLC can play mp3
<acheron88> did you opt to install multimedia codes etc when you installed?
<acheron88> *codecs
<Stephanboy2030> like "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras" ?
<Stephanboy2030> sorry, it is my first Linux try
<acheron88> basically, yes
<Stephanboy2030> I will try now
<Stephanboy2030> libavcodec-ffmpeg56 will be removed, can I procede?
<acheron88> "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-addons" is prob the one you need
<acheron88> or both of those to be safe?
<acheron88> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?70029-Amarok-do-not-play-MP3
<Stephanboy2030> It works, thanks a lot
<acheron88> great :)
<Stephanboy2030> Have a nice day acheron88
<Stephanboy2030> ;-)
<acheron88> there is a tickbox to select when installing kubuntu that adds support for things like that
<acheron88> easy to miss it
<acheron88> have fun with your music
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
 * tytan meow
<ModManMatt> Sweet
<soee> :)
<ModManMatt> just playing with my new kubuntu install :)
<soee> did you added backports ppa ?
<ModManMatt> havent added much of anything yet
<soee> so you have fresh 16.04 ?
<ModManMatt> took me a moment to get it to run on a mac mini v1
<ModManMatt> yes
<tytan> ModManMatt: How does it perform?
<soee> ModManMatt: pleae add this ppa as posted here: http://wire.kubuntu.org?p=950
<soee> it will install Plasma 5.6 on your system - makes it more smooth :)
<ModManMatt> pretty good for an old system at first i was going to use lubuntu but when i saw the mac mini had a 1.6ghz and 2 gb ram i decided i would use something a bit mor graphical
<tytan> soee: really?!
<soee> tytan: yes
<ModManMatt> just looking up backport ppe
<tytan> soee: Do you know how I can use ctrl+c and ctrl+v in console?
<ModManMatt> so this brings in some older stuff to help run smotother?
<soee> tytan: CTRL + SHIFT + C
<soee> ModManMatt: a bit yes :)
<ModManMatt> :)
<ModManMatt> only bug i have noticed bad so far was that the discover store runs so slow and messed up slider
<soee> ModManMatt: it is buggy, yes - we cant do much abaout it as it is upstream bug
<tytan> soee: Oh no, I'm such a noob xD
<soee> ModManMatt: you can use: muon
<soee> it is package manager
<tytan> where can I change that to the "standard" way? =)
<ModManMatt> if ugo to repos and go direct to repo browse view then it works fine i think its just the main slider home page suggestions that arent working
<ModManMatt> i installed ubuntu store runs fne
<soee> tytan: probably configuring temrinal shortcuts but i suggest leaving it like this (you will avoid some random pasting into temrial) :)
<ModManMatt> i hAve a fair amount of linux centos knowledge to me its same thing with a pretty interface slapped on it
<ModManMatt> how can i turn off password popup on every move i make i know its kind of a no no with servers but this is just a sandbox for me
<tytan> soee: true that since the console is a very powerful tool
<ModManMatt> indeed ^
<ModManMatt> all systems are consoles underneath you just click a button that does a command in background with a gui
<tytan> ModManMatt: Not really. At least not like a bash. But I get what you mean ^^
<ModManMatt> only so many preset interface commands though and the consle is unlimted
<tytan> ModManMatt: Actually the bash is just a user interface like a GUI ^^
<tytan> But it works as a rough analogy
<ModManMatt> i still have so much to learn :) hehe
<tytan> ModManMatt: *deep sh*t incoming* You may never stop to learn new things. that's what makes our lives veautiful
<ModManMatt> most of my linux knowledge comes from running cent os dedicated servers with cpanel ;)
<tytan> ModManMatt: I'm just a sysadmin who was lucky enough to make a living from knowing stuff about linux and BSD
<tytan> ModManMatt: I'm upgrading KDE at the moment. I may need to log out to make the changes so don't wonder if I disconnect in a few moments
<ModManMatt> ;)
<ModManMatt> i miss the old irc days i wish mirc 6.2 worked on here i still have the custom built version i made for blackcats-games.net
<tytan> ModManMatt: Oh god, how old are you?! :D
<soee> why? :-)
 * tytan is just 23yo
<soee> konversation client is nice
<tytan> soee: I use konversation 1.6 at tzhe moment. It's just perfect
<ModManMatt> just seems limited works great though yes
<ModManMatt> is there a place for scripting?
<soee> tytan: yup :)
<tytan> ModManMatt: I think irssi might be the client for you then ^^
<soee> ModManMatt: i dont kno
<ModManMatt> ill check i can always run my 6.2 on my windows machine but i like mirc scripting and customizing :)
<ModManMatt> Koonvo does have the best reviews on store
<ModManMatt> is there a codec pack like k-lite for kubuntu to make vlc play all file extensions
<soee> sudo apt install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ModManMatt> ^ :)
<ModManMatt> works thanks
<ModManMatt> oh cool that is in the ubutnu store also
<tytan> How can I delete folders that are too big for my trash bin in kde?
<tytan> without the console
<soee> from Dolphin ?
<tytan> yes
<tytan> this is pretty annoying for me
<rodolfojcj> Shift + Del ??
<tytan> yes, thzat works!
<tytan> thank you very much ^^
<soee> tytan: go to Dolphin configuration and in Services section check option "Delete"
<soee> tytan: then you will have Delete in context menu
<soee> what is exactly what Shift + Del does
<rodolfojcj> or you can go to Settings > Toolbars Settings and then add the Delete action to the right side (Current Actions)
<rodolfojcj> this way a new Delete button icon will be easily available
<tytan> soee: nice. this was what I was looking for
<ilhami> I have a problem with the lock screen in Kubuntu
<ilhami> it has a huge delay
<ilhami> it may have something to do with the horrible Nvidia driver
<user|13651> I have tired many times to install kubuntu on this gateway laptop but it wont get past language selection. I tried disconnect from internet and connected along with 32 and 64 bit. I have 4GB ram so 64 bit should be my choice. I searched all over seeing the same issue but not solution. Ubuntu also doesn't work. Any ideas?
<user|13651> installing from usb drive made from ISO using rufus 2.9
<fromfree> I just got answer from a kde developer that suggested me to ask kubuntu developers to release the latest stable packages of Discovery to fix this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=363392 ; where can I request the update?
<ubottu> KDE bug 363392 in discover "The GUI is always misbehaving" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<viewer|49955> Hi I tried to install Kubuntu 16.04 64bit  but it had a problem with loading Grub. Any idea's on a fix?
<soee> viewer|49955: loading when? After installation ?
<fromfree> maybe you have choose the wrong disk for grub installation during the setup?
<fromfree> *choosen
<staeksauce> none of the desktop effects seem to have any effect whatsoever no matter what I change, does Plasma need to be restarted to see changes?
<soee> staeksauce: are they enabled ?
<staeksauce> I'm ticking boxes on and off in Desktop Effects
<staeksauce> is that what you mean
<soee> staeksauce: well general desktop effects, you can toggle them by pressing ALT + SHIFT + F12
<staeksauce> that doesn't have any effect
<soee> staeksauce: than it is strange, it should atleast (vivisble for you) disabe panel shadowm change its transparentcy etc.
<soee> if nto maybe there is something wring and effects are not loaded at all
<soee> staeksauce: you are on 16.04 with backports enabled ?
<staeksauce> 15.10
<soee> uh there is old plasma :/ can you upgrade to 16.04?
<soee> 16.04 is a LTS so it is recommended to upgrade and i'm not ure if 15.10 is still supported
<staeksauce> i tried 16.04 in a VM but I'm not experienced enough to know how to get Nvidia drivers
<soee> !support wily
<soee> staeksauce: its pretty simple
<soee> you have to add 1 extra ppa and install the desired driver version
<soee> staeksauce: so you type in console:
<soee> 1. sudo apt-add-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<soee> 2. sudo apt update
<soee> 3. sudo apt install nvidia-367
<soee> if you want different driver version just change the number in package name :)
<staeksauce> why don't they show up in driver manager?
<soee> driver manager is a bit broken
<staeksauce> desktop effects were working at one point, not sure why I need to upgrade to 16.04 just for that
<staeksauce> maybe i have the wrong compositor settings
<staeksauce> i changed compositor settings because I was getting absolutely horrendous screen tearing
<soee> staeksauce: 15.10 is supported only 9 months after release
<soee> so after 2 months your OS will not be supported anymore (no security updates etc.)
<staeksauce> ah
<staeksauce> will upgrading from 15.10 clutter everything up?
<staeksauce> really don't want to reinstall
<soee> well it shouldn't, if something looks wrong try to create new user and check if your current settings break something :)
<staeksauce> "it shouldn't" means it probably will :p
<soee> well for many users it works fine, for some there are some problems
<acheron88> desktop effects can be a bit grumpy with some nvidia cards after resume from suspend
<soee> if you decide to upgrade, be sure to add backports ppa to have latest Plasma
<staeksauce> i have no idea what backports are
<acheron88> occasionally it won't let me channge them until I restart kwin
<soee> staeksauce: http://wire.kubuntu.org?p=950
<soee> staeksauce: this is extra repository with new packages version that can't go through standard archive updates
<staeksauce> will sudo apt-get upgrade upgrade me to 16.04?
<soee> sudo do-release-upgrade
<adymitruk> I used the backports ppa to upgrade my kubuntu 16.04 to plasma 5.6
<adymitruk> not a good experience
<soee> why?
<Javabean> what could cause an install of 16.04(option install 3rd party software used, didn't allow updates/didn't have network configured) to boot and get to the kubuntu plasma splash... then crash back to an initramfs prompt
<Javabean> not plasma, sorry... meant plymouth
<danann> Hi. I'm trying to install kubuntu 16.04 on my laptop, but I can't get it to view any of my HD/SSD partitions, and installation gets stuck on 'Prepare" step when I click Continue (next step would be Disk Setup)
<danann> any ideas?
<danann> oh god, every step is a day-long challenge. this is why linux can't have nice things
<staeksauce> should I be using XRender or OpenGL in compositor settings?
<soee> you can use OpenGL
<staeksauce> i only see transparency when using XRender
<staeksauce> or any desktop effect for that matter
<staeksauce> but XRender causes screen tearing
<staeksauce> is that just something i have to live with
<soee_> staeksauce: have you seen what i wrote?
<staeksauce> about the upgrade
<staeksauce> I did it
<staeksauce> and upgraded Plasma
<soee_> [00:57] <soee> staeksauce: be sure to set: Tearing prevention (vsync) to "Full screen reapints" and check option "Suspend compositor for full screen windows"
<soee_> [00:57] <soee> and OpenGL version to 2.0
<staeksauce> oh I must have been disconnected when you typed that
<adymitruk> soee: started using the wallet
<adymitruk> didn't have any migration in place.. thank god that after ppa-purge everything still worked
<adymitruk> the wallet idea is horrible in my opinion
<adymitruk> using a database to store this stuff is probably the reason I'll eventually leave kubuntu
<soee_> i got disconnected :]
<adymitruk> hmm konversation dropped the connection and now my id is in use
<staeksauce> no matter what I do, I see no desktop effects unless I use XRender
<soee_> you are on PC or laptop ?
<staeksauce> pc
#kubuntu 2017-05-15
<n00bie> <- runs KDE neon
<n00bie> hows kubuntu doing?
<n00bie> stable/fast?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> I'm running the latest release, n00bie
<valorie> and have been for almost 6 months
<valorie> soon will switch to artful, now in development
<atxll> здравтсвуйте
<atxll> есть кто ?
<valorie> !ru | atxll
<ubottu> atxll: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<n00bie> nice might give kubuntu a try next time, but for now im all in on kde neon
<n00bie> its like a plucked chicken in terms of software/extras but i think i have what i need up running now
<n00bie> and its super stable and super fast
<n00bie> pure ubuntu with kde on top
<atxll> не заходит на канал для русских (
<valorie> yep
<valorie> most of us have a neon install around somewhere to test stuff
<n00bie> why not as primary os?
<valorie> I've not set up my VMs on this machine yet
<valorie> I'm part of the Kubuntu team, and committed to that project
<valorie> also active in KDE in a couple of areas
<valorie> there is only so much time in a day
<valorie> we cooperate with them as well as Debian and sometimes Mint on packaging
<n00bie> ahh ... then i should add, i first tried ubuntu mate but for some reason the install "hanged" when i was about to wipe the SSD
<valorie> well, I'm not a gnome fan, and never have been
<valorie> people are great, but I don't like the desktop or software
<atxll> "/join #ubuntu-ru ----------   Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services ---------------  what it ?
<n00bie> had the same on kde neon but after a while it started.. i waited longer on mate so i killed it (gave up)
<n00bie> i think its a ubuntu bug
<valorie> !register | atxll
<ubottu> atxll: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<n00bie> however, now it runs FAST!
<atxll> ubottu: thk
<n00bie> valorie: i kind of agree, kde is the way to go
<valorie> good luck, atxll!
<n00bie> this is faster than any other desktop i recall having installed before
<valorie> n00bie: could be, but partitioning is always slow
<atxll> valorie: thk )
<n00bie> maybe its the disk.. dunno
<n00bie> its an old ssd
<valorie> the system is very cautious about erasing anything before it's written and checked the new stuff
<n00bie> ah ok
<valorie> and honestly, that's what you want
<valorie> loss of user data is the worst
<valorie> we try to avoid that at all costs
<valorie> even speed
<n00bie> ok! well installing what i wanted on kde neon wasnt a big deal anyway ... im very happy with it as its set up now :)
<valorie> cool
<n00bie> never had gimp start this fast, with a ton of brushes even
<n00bie> takes like 2 sec
<valorie> this isn't religion, after all -- it's tools
<valorie> and everyone should use what they like
<n00bie> i go with what works, and allways liked kde
<n00bie> old kde was unstable though... the one im running now is LTS neon, 5.8
<valorie> I never try to talk anyone into anything beyond "try something new occasionally"
<valorie> you mean Plasma was unstable, or what?
<n00bie> old KDE in general.. like 3-4 years ago
<n00bie> when plasma came there were big issues
<n00bie> its a while ago so i dont recall
<n00bie> i tried opensuse
<n00bie> it was a good distro but i had some issues
<valorie> nice talking with you, n00bie
 * valorie 's gotta go
<n00bie> ahh
<n00bie> same ... im sad ubuntu main didnt go for kde though
<n00bie> hope they reconsider
<n00bie> laters
<n00bie> :)
<user|97311> hello theres
<user|97311> i have a problem
<user|97311> please help me
<user|97311> https://askubuntu.com/questions/915233/ubuntu-no-cache-page-found-error
<tepes> he yguys
<tepes> so anyone here still awake
<user|97311> https://askubuntu.com/questions/915233/ubuntu-no-cache-page-found-error
<user|97311> help me please
<efloid> is there a way to get pavucontrol into system tray?
<user|97311> how can i do that?
<valorie> efloid: you should be able to click on the "hamburger" ||| sideways -- and "add widgets"
<valorie> search for pavu or pulseaudio and double-click
<user|97311> help me please
<user|97311> i'm sad, i don't want to go windows
<user|97311> i want to use ubuntu, please help me
<genii> user|97311: This only means when things need to be written to the disk, they are written immediately and not cached for later writing. It is not a problem as such.
<user|97311> genii, how can i solve this problem?
<user|97311> is problem on my hdd?
<genii> user|97311: No. There is no problem with your hard drive.
<user|97311> oh ok bu how can i solve this problem
<genii> user|97311: It just does not support data caching, so anything that needs to be written will be immediately written.
<efloid> valorie - it's not available as a widget unfortunately.
<user|97311> but i didn't have like this error before,
<genii> user|97311: There is no problem to solve. Ubuntu sees that the disk does not support write cache, and then tells you about it.
<user|97311> i used Ubuntu 14.0 and 16.04 about six month ago
<user|97311> ok! well thanks
<genii> user|97311: It's not an error. It's an informative message.
<user|97311> i don't want to see this message, is there a way for my situation?
<genii> user|97311: Add line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="loglevel=3"   to /etc/default/grub file, and then: sudo update-grub   ...if you don't want to see the message.
<user|97311> ok thank! I will try it
<efloid> gotta do homework...
<jubo2> Hiya and Thanks Thanks Thanks for the awesomest desktop OS
<jubo2> now the bad news
<jubo2> something broke the codecs so that no media will play
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<jubo2> no youtube (just the starting frame is shown but the file never plays), no webradio and no Fluidsynth
<jubo2> To the right of me is another Kubuntu GNU/Linux machine with same 17.04 running
<jubo2> that plays webradio, youtube etc. real nice
<valorie> weird, jubo2
<jubo2> valorie: yea huh
<valorie> I heard one other person say that sound was recently borked
<jubo2> even if someone got my password by some method I shouldn't have any sshd open
 * valorie is running 17.04 and sound is working fine
<jubo2> GNU/Linux should be continued to distributed with laptop editions with no sshd running and server instances with nearly only sshd running
<jubo2> totally the way to do it
<lordievader[m]> My laptop runs sshd...
<lordievader[m]> Useful for automating things.
<selsper> trying to trouble shoot issues with a laptop
<selsper> i think, that the problem lies with graphics drivers, but i am stumpted as to where to begin
<selsper> for months,
<jubo2> lordievader[m]: but you ran 'sudo apt install sshd' at some point
<lordievader[m]> No, my laptop doesn't run (*)Ubuntu.
<lordievader[m]> Besides, sshd is in the ssh package.
<jubo2> lordievader[m]: but not turned on
<lordievader[m]> jubo2: What? I just told you, I did turn it on.
<jubo2> ooh. I didn't read that right
<lordievader[m]> In Gentoo no service gets turned on by default, unlike Ubuntu...
<estan> hi folks. a question about the http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-bugfix-releases-frameworks-selected-app-updates-now-available-in-backports-ppa-for-zesty-and-xenial/ announcement. the instructions says "apt-get dist-upgrade". shouldn't that be just "upgrade"? why a distro upgrade?
<acheronuk> estan: there are some packages in the ppa where library versions, package names etc have changed, and old versions need to be removed. dist-upgrade handles that in a (hopefully) intelligent fashion
<acheronuk> 'upgrade' on it's own will not handle those transitions
<estan> acheronuk: i right. it seems i've always sort of misunderstood the role of "dist-upgrade".
<estan> but i see now.
<acheronuk> estan: well the old fashioned way debian to do a upgrade to a new distribution version was to swap the sources.list and 'dist-upgrade'
<acheronuk> so naming of that command is a legacy hangover from that I imagine
<oerheks> dist/full upgrade gives newer kernels too
<estan> ah.
<acheronuk> indeed
<kubulo> hello, I'm using kubuntu 17.4 and facing the problem, that the kde network manager doesn't recognize the docker network interface. Can anyone help me to fix that?
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<claycorn> hello
<EvilRoey> hello
<EvilRoey> in hexchat, how do I get ctrl-u to cut from the cursor to the beginning of the line, and ctrl-k to cut from the cursor to the end of the line?  And also, why is it that across two installations of hexchat (work computer and home computer), I have it configured to the same font (bitstream vera sans mono 15) but when it renders Hebrew, one of the installations uses this very thin and harder to read font?
<Bischoop> Hi
<mgolden_> Bischoop: Just ask a question. If someone here can help you, he or she will pipe up
<Bischoop> It very kind of you, thank you
<IrcsomeBot1> CicliTrekk was added by: CicliTrekk
<therealredphanto> Can anyone help me figure out why my I'm getting consistent network lag in Dota 2 even though my internet is fine
<therealredphanto> I'm on Kubuntu 17
<therealredphanto> Never had network issues on windows
<therealredphanto> it's really hard to figure out what is wrong with the millions of dota 2 network problems
#kubuntu 2017-05-16
<Kali_Yuga> hello where are plasma 5 desktop themes stored?
<Kali_Yuga> in kde 4 I find them under /home/user/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme
<Kali_Yuga> I looked under /home/.local/share/plasma but I was only able to find one look and feel folder. which is apparently not the right one
<Defiance_> mine are in /home/.local/share/plasma/desktoptheme
<Defiance_> in running plasma 5, kde neon
<TheXzoron> Yo I just had a friend try to install this operating system and it did not include the pc-i386 files in /usr/lib/grub to allow them to install it for his platform
<TheXzoron> So I had to send him my copy
<TheXzoron> is this a known issue or could he have done something wrong?
<TheXzoron> regardless he is enjoying the system now
<TheXzoron> just kidding he installed the non-free nvidia drivers and everythings crashing now :)
<TheXzoron> other than Xorg.0.log what else should I ask for?
<TheXzoron> ok it turns out when installing the nonfree drivers they didn't reboot
<TheXzoron> it's good now
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<apb> kubuntu 16.04.  Trying to ssh in as root.  service ssh status gives me: pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty
<apb> I don't have this issue with ubuntu 16.04
<oerheks> apb, check the /etc/ssh/sshd_config serverside, Locate the following line: PermitRootLogin no
<Seikusa> hi I cant boot into my windows 10 from grub, my kubuntu boots, I can also boot to my win if I overwrite the bios setting per boot, both os on seperate ssds
<Seikusa> the error message is no c/h/s values found and that it cant find /dev/sda1
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<claim> Hi guys. I have a problem with my KDE Plasma workspace on Kubuntu 16.10. I connected a separate monitor via HDMI to my laptop, then Unified outputs. Now when I disconnect the monitor and break unified outputs, my task bar is not showing on the laptop screen anymore. Is there any way to reset the multi-display behavior to defaults?
<claim> I already tried xrandr -s :0 - but that didn't fix it.
<claim> fwiw it seems I have hit this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=369420
<ubottu> KDE bug 369420 in Multi-screen support "After turning off external monitor, taskbar disappears on primary monitor" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<frapox> Hi! Dolphin doesn't show open/libre-office thumbnail, I've already installed "kde-thumbnailer-openoffice". Using 17.04 here
<frapox> and I also have restarted my system
<user|6207> Hello, i just installed the latest Kubuntu 17.04 all runs perfect except flash is not working in either firefox or chrome, any work around?? i have installed the latest version in the repository so not sure why is not work, any help will be great
<BluesKaj> user|6207,  chrome should be working , it uses it's own flash embedded version
<user|6207> right, but for whatever reason is not
<user|6207> and i also installed chrome via apt-get install chromium-browser
<user|6207> so it should work
<user|6207> let me just correct myself. youtube works, but other sites that i use that run on flash for news live feeds dont work
<user|6207> tells me that i need the flash plugin, so thats what gets me
<BluesKaj> user|6207,  nope, download the deb file from thier site, it's builtin installer will place the deb in your repos and theen you'll receive all updates/upgrades
<BluesKaj> user|6207,  https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/
<user|6207> ok, let me try that, thank you
<BluesKaj> user|6207,  remove your existing chrome before installing
<user|6207> ok
<user|6207> i have a test machine here at work that i'm going to try that in a few minutes
 * BluesKaj nods
<jubo2> Something broke my audio
<jubo2> I'm on Kubuntu 17.04 and ALSA
<jubo2> What can I do besides reinstall?
<BluesKaj> jubo2,  check alsamixer on the far right, disable automute with the down arrow key after navigating
<therealredphanto> Does anyone play Dota 2 with no issuse?
<therealredphanto> I can't figure out if Dota2 just doesn't work on linux or if its something with my system
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I did that but to no avail
<BluesKaj> jubo2,  check your pulseaudio settings in system settings> multimedia>audio & video>hardware tab (pulseaudio)
<apb> I can't ssh login as root.  kubuntu 16.04 recently installed.  google has a couple of answers that don't help... been at this for hours.  Any help?
<BluesKaj> apb, to remote host ? server? ...?
<Dragnslcr> apb- if you mean ssh to a Kubuntu computer as root, it's because the root account isn't allowed to log in
<Dragnslcr> You need to log in as a regular user and use sudo to run commands as root
<BluesKaj> apb,  you're not ssh-ing with sudo su I hope?
<jubo2> BluesKaj: settings look ok. no sound still.
<BluesKaj> jubo2,  is your loopback in alsamixer disabled ?
<BluesKaj> jubo2,  it's just to the right of the automute setting
<Seikusa> hi, anyone here to help with grub problems
<jubo2> BluesKaj: it was disabled. now enabled but no audio
<BluesKaj> jubo2,  is this a laptop
<jubo2> yes
<BluesKaj> is pulseaudio installed?
<jubo2> I dunno. The audio is pretty much how the installer set it
<jubo2> BluesKaj: yes it is installed
<BluesKaj> which audio card ? , upper left in alsamixer
<jubo2> BluesKaj: HDA Intel PCH
<jubo2> Chip: Realtek ALC269VC
<BluesKaj> ok you have the intel audio snd-hda-intel driver, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , that should load the driver there won't be any output from the command
<BluesKaj> then you may have to reboot
<jubo2> ok. I reboot now
<BluesKaj> jubo2 then if that doesn't work you'll have to play with your pulseaudio settings ...somrthing i don't know much about since i don't use it
<jubo2> it doesn't work
<BluesKaj> does any audio work, system sounds even or?
<jubo2> no audio works
<BluesKaj> and are you talking about speakers, headphones ?
<jubo2> currently the output should be on the laptop speakers
<BluesKaj> and all your alsamixer controls are turned up and unmuted, no MM in the box at the bottom of the ctls
<jubo2> headphones is marked 'MM*
<jubo2> the MM went away when I plugged a cable in
<BluesKaj> jubo2,  install pavucontrol , then set your audio outputs there since youre using pulseaudio
<superlewis> hola
<Trel> Why does Kubuntu 17 not include net-tools by default?
<genii> Trel: Mostly because the "ip" command can replace most of the commands in it
<genii> It's sort of like the busybox of network tools
<Trel> Ah, I had no clue it even existed, which is surprising.
<Trel> Looks like I got a new command to learn
<apb> +
#kubuntu 2017-05-17
<apb> +
<jubo2> Re the audio gone missing problem.. I booted from a Kubuntu stick and there the audio works
<jubo2> it'd be a real bummer if I have to reinstall this system to regain audio
<lordievader> jubo2: What did you try to troubleshoot?
<jubo2> Problem is no audio: I didn't touch a single setting before the audio dropped out
<jubo2> I've checked that Alsamixer setting look good and naturally the System Settings for audio
<lordievader[m]> Does aplay work?
<jubo2> lordievader[m]: I don't have any file to play on aplay
<jubo2> In the System Settings the "test" left/right speaker buttons don't produce sound
<lordievader[m]> Sure you do, /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<lordievader[m]> In other words, does 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' produce any sound?
<jubo2> nope
<lordievader[m]> Okay, what is the output of 'aplay -l'?
<jubo2> lordievader[m]: https://apaste.info/E14t
<lordievader[m]> Okay that looks good, what is the output of 'aplay -L'?
<jubo2> another thing that is probably releveant to mention here is that no youtubes will play. I mean that the video never starts to play. This condition appeared same time
<lordievader[m]> (I do need to go in a bit)
<jubo2> lordievader[m]: https://apaste.info/sJgS
<lordievader[m]> Do you hear something when running: aplay --device plughw:CARD=PCH,DEV=0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<lordievader[m]> ?
<jubo2> lordievader[m]: aplay: main:788: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<lordievader[m]> Interesting, and aplay --device pulse /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav ?
<lordievader[m]> Need to go, be back in a couple of hours.
<jubo2> lordievader[m]: I hear nothing
<jubo2> ok thanks for help lordievader[m]
<lordievader[m]> Try and first get things working under alsa.
<deemo> hello, anyone here? how do you get wayland gnome for Ubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> #ubuntu channel
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<daniel___> america is the best I am english but I would like to be american
<lordievader[m]> jubo2: Any progress?
<Canon> I am wondering whatte best way to send myself a email after a script is finished
<jubo2> lordievader: nope.
<lordievader[m]> jubo2: Do you expect the audio to go over HDMI?
<jubo2> No. I'm trying to get it come out the speakers or the headphones
<BluesKaj> jubo2,  could you post a screenshot of your alsamixer
<lordievader[m]> jubo2: Okay, could you try each non HDMI output from 'aplay -L'?
<lordievader[m]> See if one does work.
<foxly> I'm having a weird issue (for me anyway) a new install of 17.04 on my laptop and the ethernet is connected but cannot reach external addresses. I can log into the router, and file share internal network- but everything else shows no connection. Any ideas? (internet does work with other machines on same router and I've restarted)
<genii> Sounds like bug 1682499
<ubottu> bug 1682499 in systemd (Ubuntu Zesty) "disable dnssec" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1682499
<foxly> awesome thanks so much!
<genii> foxly: Did you manage to resolve it now?
<foxly> Not yet, I'm looking at the bug report and googling not super knowledgable
<foxly> i think I see the fix at the bottom of that report, trying that now
<foxly> sure enough, that fixed it! Thanks alot
<genii> foxly: Glad to assist
<BluesKaj> good call genii :-)
<genii> BluesKaj: I had the same issue myself last week :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , same here, i just solved it by including  allusers oinstead of just me , but that was ay least a month ago
<BluesKaj> wifi on the laptop
<foxly> wow, I've been using 16lts for awhile and 17 seems like there's been some pretty massive changes, I'm really liking some of the new design changes
<foxly> I already liked plasma over other uis, but this is great
<user|39768> Hello, I'm thinking of switching from "regular" ubuntu to kubuntu, and I was wondering: does it also offer the option to encrypt the hard drive on install?
<foxly> yep!
<user|39768> Thank you!
<foxly> you have the same options during the install, encrypt the entire disk or just home folder
<user|39768> Great to hear that, I travel a lot with my laptop, so this is important for me
<viewer|75493> Hi, can somebody tell me what to do? When I try installing kubuntu 17.04 it freezeing on logo
<Toxtlo> Hi, I'm trying to install Kubuntu 17.04 with a manual installation, but I get frequent "Installer Crashed" message, when manually partitioning to setup a crypto root and home folder. Currently testing it first on a virtual machine, Skylake system, which I want to use later for real(?) (sry for my english). The error messages varry, when I click to check "Format?" it says something else than choosing an encrypted volume etc...
<Toxtlo> can nobody help me? :-(
<vaody> Hola!
<Toxtlo> hiho
<jubo2> lordievader: Trying the other devices with aplay it complains that the device or resource is busy
<lordievader[m]> And nothing produces any sound?
<jubo2> lordievader and BluesKaj: I think a key information is that all the video decodecs stopped working at the same time as the audio nipped out
<jubo2> lordievader[m]: zero sound. When I boot from LiveCD stick the sound works just fine. and I didn't mess around with the sound settings when the sound stopped working
<lordievader[m]> jubo2: Corellation does not imply causality.
<lordievader[m]> jubo2: I'd check what device the livecd is using.
<jubo2> lordievader[m]: how do I do that?
<lordievader[m]> Knowing that gives you a clue in what direction you need to go.
<lordievader[m]> Boot the live-cd, chat what it uses as the default audio device.
<jubo2> lordievader[m]: So I look in..? System Settings?
<lordievader[m]> No the aplay -L output, it lists a default device.
<jubo2> ok
<lordievader[m]> Try the others too, though, so you know which work and which dont.
<jubo2> lordievader: The list that aplay -L prints looks just the same here as in the system with broken audio
<jubo2> aplay -l too
<jubo2> I boot back to the system with the broken audio
<lordievader[m]> But which one works?
<andrea_> salve a tutti
<andrea_> ma nessuno scrive?
<lordievader[m]> !it | andrea_
<ubottu> andrea_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Toxtlo> now I inserted kubuntu 16.10 installer and it redirects me to tty1 login and does not respond... >.< I simply cant get it running, whats wrong with kubuntu, I really like KDE! I want it.. but this is a pain...
<jviramontes> Hi every one!
<jviramontes> Please some one help me!
<jviramontes> I want to create a hotspot!
<lordievader[m]> Do you have two interfaces?
<jviramontes> Yes
<jviramontes> ethernet and Wifi
<jviramontes> I tried using shared wifi but can't connect
<lordievader[m]> Look into hostapd
<jviramontes> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/A9u8mDPgQ3eLtr3JtGXJ?signature=5b1bcbb6390520b1e89f2c02a5409a839c28d879fbee4372d5fe0aefd263bc15&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0OTUwNDgyOTd9
<EvilRoey> hihi
<EvilRoey> in hexchat, how do I get ctrl-u to cut from the cursor to the beginning of the line, and ctrl-k to cut from the cursor to the end of the line?  And also, why is it that across two installations of hexchat (work computer and home computer), I have it configured to the same font (bitstream vera sans mono 15) but when it renders Hebrew, one of the installations uses this very thin and harder to read font?
<EvilRoey> oh hi lordievader[m]
<IrcsomeBot1> CicliTrekk was removed by: CicliTrekk
<lordievader[m]> jviramontes: Don't think Network Manger even supports mastermode related stuff.
<lordievader[m]> Adhoc perhaps...
<bartosz_> how to start Kubuntu GUI after being in console mode? I used 'startx' command, but it opened another desktop, not Kubuntu, when I tried 'startkde' command it showed me a message about display. I generally have problem to come back to GUI mode after console mode. To activate the console one I need CTRL+F4 and I cannot find the one to go back to GUI. I use Lenovo B50-30
<BluesKaj> bartosz_, F7
<BluesKaj> bartosz_, ctl+alt+F7 in other words
<bartosz_> Hi again, please do not answer on my question which above is as I will quit the session soon:)
<bartosz_> I will try tomorrow.
<Toxtlo> Hey again: Still cant get the manual crypt installation to work right with the 17.04 installer. :-| still various different assert messages. Anybody experienced the same?
<foxly> @Toxtlo I did, but it was just for the encrpyt home folder not the drive. I don't have a fix though, I ended up just doing the guided use entire disk and encrpyt option and it worked
<Toxtlo> ok, I tried that too, but this crashes right before finishing the setup with another message...
<Toxtlo> will this setup a sep. home folder ?
<Toxtlo> or just one root and one swap?
<foxly> that method will setup a swap drive and install drive, you'll still have your seperate home folders, it just won't be on it's own virtual disk
<Toxtlo> yeah, thats what i mean.. mhh
<Toxtlo> can I specify the swap size?
<foxly> Maybe... I don't remember honestly, because when I was clicking through the swap size was 4gigs and that's what I wanted so I clicked ok
<Toxtlo> mhh, guess I have no choice but to go back to ubuntu and just install kubuntu-desktop package...
<physios> Hi
<foxly> heyo
<physios> I need help figuring out why my kubuntu is unstable, high IO activity from jbd2 causes small but consistent system hangs
<physios> @foxly hi how's it going
#kubuntu 2017-05-18
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<Me> Morning
<lordievader[m]> Hey Me
<wayneinforms> White Genocide Through Forced Immigration https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80CNy3QaXlo
<user|25499> how do i unistall this operating system
<suici> why ?
<suici> user25499
<user|25499> bcause i dont like it and it does not allow be to use the fuction i need to everyday
<user|25499> i cant download i tunes or anything else for that matter
<suici> user|25499: find an itunes alternative or try it in WINE
<user|25499> so how can i unistall
<user|25499> okay how do i do that
<user|25499> how am supposed to add music to my iphone or ipod when apple produces only allow itunes
<suici> user|25499: apple and linux aren't friends
<suici> apple itunes is proprietory
<suici> user|25499: try running itunes for windows in WINE
<user|25499> okAY
<user|25499> thank you
<hateball> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<jubo2> I'm half way to giving up on trying to diagnose what killed the video decodecs and 100% of audio and just reinstall the system
<jubo2> I wouldn't stay sane if I didn't have a healthy Kubuntu to the right of me that I can use to play media
<jubo2> the broken machine will not play any audio and will not play any video
<jubo2> lordievader: I don't know what is wrong / what broke the audio but my strong guess is that none of the video decodecs will play is somehow connected with the no-audio problem
<lordievader[m]> Connected I'm sure, but not the cause ;)
<lordievader[m]> Did you have a kernel update recently?
<jubo2> I had one _after_ the audio stopped working
<jubo2> I'm afraid the IME is doing bad things
<jubo2> Intel Management Engine .. it is a computer inside the computer that the outer computer has no control over
<jubo2> Disabling it in BIOS would be great if it only worked.. first it asks to change the default pass and then declines both the default and the new password upon reboot
<jubo2> I've seen some other people complaining about this apparent inability to access the possibility to turn IME off
<jubo2> When I got this machine the Win 10 complained like 10-15 times that my WiFi shared secret is not valid
<jubo2> weird huh?
<lordievader[m]> This sounds completely irrelevant.
<lordievader[m]> Is pulseaudio running?
<jubo2> Yeah
<jubo2> 'ps aux | grep "pulse"' says
<jubo2> /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<jubo2> is running
<lordievader[m]> Disable the respawn and kill it.
<lordievader[m]> Then try the different devices again via aplay.
<jubo2> I know how to kill processes but I dunno where do I disable the respawn lordievader[m]
<lordievader[m]> Second alinea: https://askubuntu.com/a/10307
<jubo2> ok killed. what now?
<lordievader[m]> Like I said, check the devices using aplay.
<jubo2> aplay -l looks normal, aplay -L looks normal too
<jubo2> lordievader[m]: where are the test sound files again? sorry don't recall
<lordievader[m]> I ment selecting a device and seeing if you can play audio over it.
<lordievader[m]> Like we did yesterday.
<lordievader[m]> Also, ensure pa is not running.
<jubo2> lordievader[m]:
<jubo2> $ aplay --device default /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wavALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1052:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<jubo2> aplay: main:788: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<jubo2> I have a Kubuntu that has sounds intact to right of me.. how about copying the settings files from there, cross fingers and knock on wood
<lordievader[m]> Try the plugdev ones ;)
<lordievader[m]> Unless it runs exactly the same hardware (and versions) it is not going to help.
<jubo2> device or resource busy
<jubo2> lordievader[m]: but I also have a disk that has an intact Kubuntu17.04 that was installed right on this machine.. that would possibly do the trick, right?
<lordievader[m]> Unless the problem lies with the kernel...
<jubo2> lordievader[m]: which files should I get from the intact system?
<jubo2> I plug it in
<lordievader[m]> None, investigate the problem first.
<lordievader[m]> Find out why the device is in use.
<jubo2> I'm not the texiest person alive
<jubo2> I just like my computer to work.. Not look at why it doesn't work. Sorry for userness
<lordievader[m]> Does it work if you run the aplay command from root (sudo)?
<jubo2> lets try
<lordievader[m]> I understand that, but blindly copy pasting files is not helping.
<lordievader[m]> Not unless you know what the problem is.
<jubo2> I've fixed computer problems or at least workarounds with the blind method
<jubo2> The conf files should not have changed the way they did. I didn't touch a thing in the audio settings before video decodecs and audio stopped working
<jubo2> plus I'm out of coffee milk
<jubo2> MAN MUSS MILCH HABEN MIT DER KAFFEEW
<jubo2> I should be able to boot from the USB-to-SATAIII casing
<jubo2> I've done that with Linux.. Windows won't have it but the hell with windows
<jubo2> I try that
<jubo2> lordievader: Now on the "old" Kubuntu17.04 and the sounds work
<jubo2> please lets just try sudo cp stuff and hope it works method, yes?
<lordievader[m]> I won't stop you.
<lordievader[m]> The other one is 17.10?
<jubo2> no 17.04
<jubo2> When I reinstall I reinstall to a next disk, not the one I'm "retireing"
<jubo2> just for psychological comfort I suppose
<jubo2> lordievader[m]: Should I 'sudo apt upgrade' this one to test the kernel problem theory?
<lordievader[m]> You could..
<jubo2> lordievader[m]: plus I don't know where the files are that could do the trick with the copy-paste settings and hope for working audio
<jubo2> But I recall that the audio broke prior to latest Kernel update
<jubo2> now running the upgrades
<jubo2> lordievader[m]: upgrade complete and sound is intact
<jubo2> Kernel installed is 4.10.0-20-generic
<lordievader[m]> Did you reboot?
<jubo2> Not yet.. good point that
<jubo2> Not a HURD
<jubo2> I reboot
<jubo2> lordievader: audio still intact after reboot
<lordievader[m]> Nice
<lordievader[m]> Begs the question, why did you do a reinstall?
<jubo2> I'd like to try the "copy settings files till it starts working"-route, please, but I dunno which files I should try
<jubo2> lordievader[m]: Bigger disk and a side dish of Win10
<jubo2> The Win10 has locked me out btw
<jubo2> Says my password is not my password and thinks this machine has a fingerprint reader
<jubo2> Horrible thing that Win10 anyways
<jubo2> They've totally broken the UI from Win7
<lordievader[m]> See 'Loading a working sound configuration' from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Sound_Output_Troubleshooting
<jubo2> asound.conf copied to the broken system and command to try the restore written to a piece of paper
<jubo2> I reboot over to the system with borked audio
<jubo2> Gonna try the restore state from asound.state
<jubo2> lordievader: 'alsactl -F -f asound.state' says "specify command"
<jubo2> I guess command is 'restore'
<jubo2> nothing seems changed
<lordievader[m]> No output on any of the devices?
<jubo2> and the pulseaudio isn't spawning is my guess since the tab to try the "front left" and "front right
<jubo2> nope. autospawn is yes
<jubo2> I reboot
<jubo2> Pulse is not running
<jubo2> lordievader: how do I undo https://askubuntu.com/questions/8425/how-to-temporarily-disable-pulseaudio/10307#10307
<jubo2> pulse ain't starting
<lordievader[m]> How did you follow that bit?
<lordievader[m]> The nice way? Or the not so nice way?
<jubo2> ahh. yes. I see how to undo it.. was looking at the /etc/pulse/
<lordievader[m]> If the nice way: rm ~/.pulse/client.conf
<jubo2> BAH! Now there are no sound cards
<jubo2> I try the asound.state restoration with pulse up
<jubo2> I reboot
<Guest70891> hi
<Guest70891> is it a good idea to encrypt my disk for a desktop installation?
<jubo2> after I've copied the added and changed files I just need a screwdriver to switch the external disk to the cradle
<viewer|88135> hi. Installed Kubuntu Wifi was working but after apt-get upgrade it doesnt work
<viewer|88135> it shows that Wifi is connected, but no internet
<viewer|88135> if i ping google.com i get temporary failure in name resolution
<viewer|88135> if i ping google ip 74.125... i get 100% packet loss
<viewer|88135> but i can ping my router 192.168.0.1
<viewer|88135> anyone knows whats the problem?
<lordievader[m]> Router dropping packets?
<lordievader[m]> Wrong gateway?
<viewer|88135> internet works on my other computer
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ruslan> Hi
<cronikMash> trying to register my nickname but when i type the verification msg im getting -NickServ- cronicMash is not registered.
<cronikMash> i know its not registered, thats kinda what im trying to do
<cronikMash> lol my bad done it, had a typo
<foxly> @physios heyo! Sorry I connected and was knee deep in dumb work stuff- how's it goin?
<Guest82391> @search patterns of world history
<weboh> what is the name of the plasma wayland package? what do I install?
<weboh> oh forget it. It is muon.
<weboh> I have installed plasma-workspace-wayland on my computer. It won't run. Why won't it run? everything else works fine.
<weboh> instead of running wayland or the OS seends me back to the login screen. Is it the graphics hardware?
<weboh> both weston and wayland should not be installed together. dump weston?
<nonya> hello
<Ziggitek> Hi Guys I'm stuck with Kubuntu installation from Flash Drive at the *Prepare  . Got a message with OK button and this is still
<fabian__> Hi, I just installed kubuntu 17.04, but when installing nvidia drivers, all the apps suddenly start to crash...
<fabian__> and after rebooting, I cant even make it to the desktop
<fabian__> am I stuck with the nouveau driver?
<valorie> fabian__: the drivers have nothing to do with applications, afaik
<valorie> how did you install the drivers?
<fabian__> sudo apt-get install nvidia-375
<fabian__> but also tried in the driver menu, choosing the nvidia driver via checkbox
<fabian__> same
<fabian__> right after that I get a message in the message window, that every app got a crash, I cannot even reboot
<fabian__> synaptic works fine ^^
<one_over> How do you fix the systemd-resolved	dns looping error?
<fabian__> only way to get back to desktop is to go into recovery mode, root console and sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<one_over> from the log https://pastebin.com/ynxvFHtf
<fabian__> :-|
<fabian__> nobody here using kubuntu + nvidia and having issues..?
<menace1> i have no issues, but my graphics chip is rather old.
<valorie> fabian__: what happens when you restart? and which apps?
<valorie> ugh, it sounds like that nvidia driver is affecting something else in your system
<fabian__> when I restart, after grub i'm presented with a strange scaled unencrypt input window of kubuntu that does not respond to my input, cant get any further
 * valorie is using 378
<valorie> I had to add a ppa to do that, though
<fabian__> when installed I cannot open or do anything, terminal, even reboot menu wont open, even reporting the error gives a crash itself
<valorie> nouveau wasn't bad; this is just slightly better looking
<fabian__> ok, I'll go for 378 and try again :-)
<valorie> well, I would do some research first!
<fabian__> just read the wiki and it said 375 was fine for me, and because driver manager recommended that I picked it
<valorie> find out from the nvidia site which is the best
<valorie> right, but if you haven't added the drivers ppa, you can't be recommended a newer driver
<fabian__> ok, maybe thats the problem
<valorie> huh, I notice driver manager wants me to using an even newer one
<fabian__> I get 381 recommended
<valorie> I wonder if that's wise
<valorie> same here
<fabian__> and I used that in ubuntu, it worked fine there
<valorie> I hesitate to change when things are already working fine
<valorie> lol
<fabian__> me too :-D never change a running system, but I wanted full disk encryption and try out kubuntu, so I just set it up new :-P
<fabian__> boom, here it goes... cant even open a terminal now..
<valorie> I got away with running zesty as soon as the archives opened
<valorie> bizarre
<valorie> are you on 17.04?
<fabian__> good I left one open to purge it... lets see if it works
<fabian__> yes
<fabian__> funny, after purging it, I can open a new terminal again
<fabian__> wtf is this...
<fabian__> not even rebootet or logged out
<valorie> sounds like a very buggy driver
<valorie> for your system
<fabian__> its a skylake board, Z170-A from ASUS, a intel i5 6600K and a GTX 1070, nothing too uncommon I would say... >.<
<fabian__> and it just works fine under ubuntu, but it already crashed in ubuntu after I installed the kubuntu-desktop package... soo... something with KDE?
<genii> fabian__: If you feel adventurous, https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<fabian__> genii how does this help me? sry, dont get that
<genii> fabian__: in Konsole ( or other terminal): sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa    ... then: sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<genii> fabian__: These are more updated drivers than what are in the normal repositories
<fabian__> yes, already got them by now, but they dont work :-(
<genii> The recommended for 1070 is apparently latest, 381
<fabian__> yes, it does not like it too, the driver manager recommends it
<fabian__> same problem, after purging, everything is fine again
<doyle> ls
<doyle> Hey. After a crash I see a black screen after login, and in auth.log I have: Incorrect wrapping key for file [/home/user/.encryptfs/wrapped-passphrase]; rc = [-5].  Anyone know the fix?
<doyle> I found a bug from 2008 that's been fixed that looks similar, but not exactly
<doyle> If you change your password via terminal, root# passwd user, for example, will that bunk it up?
<doyle> Holy moly... That was it
<doyle> Changed it back. Good to go.
<doyle> Huh... how do you change pass via gui?
<doyle> found it
<doyle> I'm mr Fix it! It feels good! ....
<doyle> nope... change via gui still results in broken encryptfs relationship
<doyle> Is not hte luks pass update slipstreamed with account password changes?
<doyle> *home-dir encrypt
<doyle> Got it. ecryptfs
<praisethemoon> Dear Kubuntu, thank you for this awesome OS.
<praisethemoon> Good night fellas <3
#kubuntu 2017-05-19
<christian> hi
<malware_> hi christian
<suici> why cant i scroll back much in konversation irc client ?
<suici> in hexchat i can scroll back a lot
<valorie> suici: you can set the size of the buffer per-channel if you want
<himcesjf> suici: Set buffer from settings. Or right click anywhere on an empty space on konversation to open loglife or use keyboard shortcut Ctrl+O. Or access the logs directly from home folder
<valorie> I leave most with a short scroll, but important chans but are busy, much larger
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<hateball> hmmm, another logon, another broken bunch of panels
 * hateball sighs, relogs
<hateball> hmmm, ok panels seem back now, but now I have the same wallpaper on both my monitors xD
<user|86415> wants to accees windows share printer from kubuntu system....pls help
<hateball> user|86415: Use the add printer wizard, it should be pretty straightforward
<hateball> smb://ip.or.dns.of.host/printersharename
<hateball> you'll need to manually pick the proper driver
<Bischoop> Hi, I tried to install kubuntu's from flash drive and always stuck on peping to installation
<hateball> Bischoop: 16.04 or 17.04? Are you trying to install on a single boot or dual boot setup?
<Bischoop> hateball: dual, however I do not think this is the problem. I've noticed its a common problem when installing from flash drive. Choosed and language, doesnt matter if choosing updating or third party software and then Preparation to install and STUCK
<Bischoop> Ive tried KUBUNTU, XUBUNTU vaious versions. Unfortunately without succes
<lordievader[m]> UEFI or bios?
<user|25956> hello
<lordievader[m]> o/
<x4msec> test
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<foxly> good morning
<BluesKaj> hi foxly
<foxly> how's it goin?
<BluesKaj> ok here, foxly, and you?
<foxly> waking up, not really wanting to work on anything haha
<memphisto> hi
<memphisto> i'm installing kubunut 16.04.2 on hp elitebook 745 g3 (AMD)
<memphisto> lvm, LUKS
<memphisto> after the upgrade i got my ext4 (root) in ro mode
<memphisto> i'm down to initramfs and fscking the disks every 20mins or sow
<memphisto> latest update ddi this
<memphisto> so i'm trying to do intsall on the existing partitions, and vgs
<memphisto> except that instead of ext4 i'm putting btrfs
<memphisto> but now system wont boot
<memphisto> as newly installed system doesn't see the lvm
<memphisto> i guess because of the encrypted system
<memphisto> any ideas how to fix it
<foxly> I got nothin, that's beyond my garbo knowledge sorry -.- my boot issues after new install are normally grub issues that are easy enough to fix
<BluesKaj> lvm and encryution aren't my strong suits either
<BluesKaj> encryption and ...spelling  :-0
<foxly> lol
<memphisto> :)
<memphisto> thanks
<memphisto> i'll have to play with dracut myself
<memphisto> what about the ext4 issue ?
<memphisto> have anybody heard of it
<memphisto> or its just my box
<at1as> anyone having troubles with kwallet after recent updates on 16.04?
<at1as> kwallet issues anyone?
<Bischoop> what exeactly is your problem at1as
<Bischoop> Hi all
<Bischoop> I've noticed I've got common issu with stucking on Preparation to install when installing Kubuntu 17.04 and 16.10 too from flash drive.
<lordievader[m]> memphisto: does the new system have the lvm modules at boot time.
<lordievader[m]> Either compiled into the kernel or available as module
<elZippa> Hello How connect Kubuntu to the Windows Domain?
<omegarogue2> if you you do an install of kubuntu onto a usb instead of a harddrive would that be persistent?
<mparillo> If you do a real install onto a USB thumb drive, yes, then it will be persistent. If you simply dd the ISO, then it will not be.
<mparillo> Note some USB writers also give you persistence via a casper file system when you write to your USB.
<at1as> i apologize, i had to bail immediately after Bischoop asked about my problem.
<at1as> i rebooted today (having done some upgrades requiring reboot), and now nothing can access kwallet.
<at1as> kmail is complaining
<at1as> kwalletmanager doesn't seem to recognize the wallet
<at1as> and if i open up System Monitor and filter on kwallet (with kwalletmanager running), i have a consistent rolling of kwalletd5 processes being started and dying.
<valorie> at1as: you might try looking through ~/.local and ~/.config and remove any kwallet* stuff
<valorie> sounds like something got corrupted
<at1as> if i run kwalletd directly from a command line (not sure that's supposed to work), i get this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24606796/
<at1as> just wondered if any updates over the past week may have caused similar problems for others.
<valorie> at1as: you might search bugs.kde.org and see
<Plutos> s
#kubuntu 2017-05-20
<steve7233> I am steve7233 on the forums. I just updated via apt-get and now my mousepad is frozen. HP Pavilion DV6.
<user|71003> my kde-plasma workspace can't login
<user|71003> help me
<user|71003> anybody here？
<tiwake> hey, just wondering, is there a nice way to configure a drawing tablet in kubuntu? specifically mapping it to one computer screen
<tiwake> the command I used to use in kubuntu 16.04 does not work in 17.04
<croz> damn kde is nice
<tiwake> $ xinput set-prop "10594 Pen" --type=float "Coordinate Transformation Matrix" 0.333333 0 0.333333 0 1 0 0 0 1
<tiwake> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<tiwake> same command I used to use in 16.04
<tiwake> I'm not seeing any useful information... meh
<valorie> tiwake: perhaps talk with the krita folks?
<valorie> they use tablets more than anyone
<tiwake> I forgot about the krita channel
<tiwake> no art tonight anyway
<tiwake> meh
<Ab3L> is there someone who knows well how to proceed to make an upgrade with a fresh install? the harddisk has a partition for / and a separate one for /home (so i can easly format / without to loose data in /home).
<Ab3L> the question I have is how config files will affect the new release and how to know which conf files should have to be removed.
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<somekool> 'Morning
<jubo2> G'morning
<CuSn> Hi, is wayland the defualt GUI/Windoing system on  Kubuntu 17.04
<CuSn> *windowing
 * CuSn pours coffee into the channel to help it wake up.... 
<oerheks> CuSn, no
<CuSn> danke
<acheronuk> as solutions to wayland issues for QT and Nvidia keep getting pushed back, at the moment I would estimate 18.04 LTS as the best bet for an ETA.
<acheronuk> but who knows what will actually happen!
<oerheks> if wayalnd works out great in 17.10, perhaps yes
<acheronuk> oerheks: that would require a minor miracle at the moment
<oerheks> Fedora 25 comes with wayland standard, afaik
<acheronuk> on KDE? ouch!
<oerheks> No, gnome only iirc https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Changes/WaylandByDefault
<BluesKaj> nope  fedora 25 uses gnome 2 I think
<acheronuk> oerheks: KDE/plasma has additional issues which prevent a switch by default for us
<acheronuk> yet anyway
<BluesKaj> i tried fedora 25 ...it was very smooth and silky ...too bad it's gnome
<BluesKaj> yeah and nvidia isn't ready for wayland yet
<suici> im going to try a kde wayland session
<suici> BRB
<acheronuk> support/fixes in Qt have been pushed back to QT 5.10 AFAIK, which is not likely until 18.04
<acheronuk> wayland works on some hardware/driver in a fairly acceptable fashion, but rather the exception than the rule so far
<acheronuk> I don't see me setting it default for 17.10!
<acheronuk> s/me/us
<BluesKaj> acheronuk,  nor do I
<croz> Any idea why my Windows (Superuser) key does not bring up a launcher? I just installed KDE Plasma on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<croz> ah i didnt know alt space did what macos does nevermind that works for me
<yogesh> hi
<tiwake> acheronuk: screw nvidia... they knew wayland was being developed, then two years later, they drop a massive code push to wayland that would break everything just so their drivers would work with it
<tiwake> https://pastebin.com/WekNt0wH
<tiwake> https://pastebin.com/y9syJi87
<tiwake> I don't know
<tiwake> the second pastebin linked is the identical command I use to map the drawing tablet to the middle screen when I had kubuntu 16.04 installed
<R13ose> Is there anything software wise that could be limiting my wifi signal?
<oerheks>  R13ose never heard of that, only other wireless devices with a stronger signal can do that, or elevator-motors / TL tubes, fridges and other bad grounded/shielded machines
<R13ose> Nothing I can do?
<oerheks> R13ose, not that i know of
<R13ose> Nuts, then my computer is dying
<BluesKaj> R13ose,  do you use a router and do you know how to access it's firmware?
<R13ose> Isp router I believe and maybe but unsure if I can update without new router.
<BluesKaj> R13ose,  it may jsut be a case of too many users in your area using the same default wifi channel, usually ch 6 in North America
<R13ose> But other devices can work from here
<BluesKaj> for example ?
<R13ose> Laptops and cell phones
<BluesKaj> and it's saturday, a heavy traffic day on the internet
<R13ose> BluesKaj: this is not one odd day
<BluesKaj> how long have you had this issue?
<R13ose> Awhile
<BluesKaj> iss this a wifi dongle or pci card on a desktop pc ?
<R13ose> Laptop
<BluesKaj> perhaps rearranging the router's antennae if it has any or moving it around just few inches can somewtimes make a big difference in broadcast and reception
<R13ose> Yes but maybe laptop is broken
<BluesKaj> I doubt it , probly just a simple wifi problem, but it sounds to me like you can't be bothered to try anything, so I'm done here
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I tried everything you said so hard
<ahussein> All, the java not init when access to my oracle account , any advice pls .
<BluesKaj> R13ose,  is your router one of those Bell 2Wire 2701HG-G routers?
<BluesKaj> R13ose,  if it is check this out  http://support.bell.ca/Internet/Connection-help/2Wire-2701-modem.how_to_change_existing_wireless_settings_on_my
<R13ose> BluesKaj: mine is black and says bell 2000
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I actually have to get going
<BluesKaj> R13ose,  do a google search for that router, you'll probly access the firmware and settings by typing a gateway IP address into a browser to into it's pages and settings anyway ...it's really quite simple
<musalbas> Is it just me or do windows disappear when I move them to the other monitor? Fresh install, can't find any bug reports for it
<R13ose> BluesKaj: thanks for all the help
<IrcsomeBot1> Trebacz was added by: Trebacz
<IrcsomeBot1> <Trebacz> I accidently (okay drinking) put my laptop on 17.10 Kubuntu development (instead of 17.04). I'm okay with ocassional challenges, so I've been running on it for a few weeks (all good). Packages are updated daily. Is there anything I should watch out for and avoid? Is there a way I can monitor the expected effects of package updates? Can I provide feedback if I run into an issue -or am I on my own?
<dbrom> Anyone in today... Tring to install a usb wireless card and not have any luck doing so
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Trebacz, Most updates *should* be ok, but there may be times when sets of packages in the archive may be incomplete in the -release pocket while autopackage (QA) tests lag and take a long time to migrate from -proposed
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> #kubuntu-devel channel on freenode IRC is main place for development chat and feedback
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> but feedback is welcome. I run 17.10 on this machine
<IrcsomeBot1> <Trebacz> Awesome Ric. I just ran into one issue with php7, but *solved* it by moving onto php 7.1. We'll see how it goes!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> The development release is intended to be mostly stable, but it is a WIP with normally some 'transitions' happening in package versions or features. Especially at this point in the cycle when we are not in any 'freeze' of features or versions and new stuff is incoming.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> On our side, hoping for plasma 5.10 and applications 17.04 soon. :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Trebacz> Cool thanks. For a llitle bit I thought I might be out on a branch with three developers.... :) I know that's not the case, but wanted to be a little more plugged in with what was going on in the OS. Thank you again...
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> lol. well there's always a little bit of 'stting on a branch, hoping it's not going to break', but just being sensibe about what updates you apply and askinbg for help if in doubt should moslty mitigate that
<croz> Anyone able to help with getting 4K to display properly. I tried the scaling in the display settings and this was it at 2x. http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1495290629.png
<tiwake> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=216&t=118734
<croz> Anyone able to help with getting 4K to display properly. I tried the scaling in the display settings and this was it at 2x. http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1495290629.png
#kubuntu 2017-05-21
<IrcsomeBot1> Gary was added by: Gary
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I just did a normal daily upgrade to my Kubuntu 16.04 server.  Upon restart, I receive a message saying: … "Plasma is unable to start as it could not correctly use OpenGL 2" … I have benn using 3.1 and the server has been working perfectly for over a year on 16.04 … Thank you
<deardavid> Hi, I am a relatively new Kubuntu user.  I can load 16.10 via USB drive onto my Dell laptop, but can't bootup via USB drive on my custom-made desktop (C: is SSD), currently running Win7.  Is this a good place to get some advice?  Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Thank you, deardavid.  … This doesn't answer a server issue
<deardavid1> I am same user as deardavid.  I logged out to rejoin from a different computer, and I had to get a new nickname.
<deardavid1> Gary, if you were answering my question about not being able to boot 16.04 on my desktop, then where would be a good place to ask...?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> https://www.ubuntu.com/support
<deardavid1> Thank you very much, Gary.  I will try there.
<siggis> pirateirc
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Sorry, DearDavid.  I am actually looking for help here
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I was actuallylooking to UBUNTU support and found none
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> I was thinking to drop a $500 note, but not now
<IrcsomeBot1> <Gary> Updates ill take care of me in time.  I am so very patient … You just got nothing
<IrcsomeBot1> Gary was removed by: Gary
<croz> Anyone able to help with getting 4K to display properly. I tried the scaling in the display settings and this was it at 2x. http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1495290629.png
<IrcsomeBot1> vovsemenv was added by: vovsemenv
<IrcsomeBot1> vovsemenv was removed by: vovsemenv
<efloid> as of recent update Win key is no longer activating Application Launcher
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jonas_> i have a problem: i wanted to try kubuntu and booted it of an usb stick. then i selected "try kubuntu". but then there was just something like a plasma startscreen with the plasma logo and nothing else. i was able to press the on/off button of my computer so that a screen appeared where i was able to choose between shutdown, restart and all these things. i tried re-logging-in but i had the same problem again..can someone help me?
<BluesKaj> jonas_, which kubuntu release?
<jonas_> 17.04
<BluesKaj> jonas_, did you run a md5sum on the original iso, just to be sure ?
<jonas_> no..never did this..don't know how this works
<jonas_> so my problem isn't a common problem?
<BluesKaj> jonas_, I've seen it before, sometimes it's a corrupted iso, sometimes a graphics problem, but usually it's graphics
<jonas_> well okay..i'll try that md5sum thing now
<jonas_> and (don't know if that matters) i had kubuntu 16.04 and 16.10 on my computer some time ago and it worked well
<jonas_> okay so the number from md5sum is correct
<BluesKaj> jonas_, then 17.04 should work, unless you had a graphics issue with 16.10 when you first tried to install it , then the same solution should work for 17.04
<jonas_> no, is meant that 16.10 worked well i had no problems with that version..at the moment i have linux mint on my computer but i wanted to switch back to kubuntu
<AngelMate18Lts> jonas_: mint kde ?
<jonas_> but i can try some other ubuntu version so that i can see if that's a kubuntu/kde problem or a ubuntu problem
<jonas_> mint cinnamon
<BluesKaj> jonas_, Highlight "Run Ubuntu from this USB" and try hitting 'e'. If that shows you the boot lines, simply add nomodeset in front of the 'quiet splash. and it might be TAB to enter the edit mode.
<BluesKaj> BBL...
<Taggnostr> jonas_, I have the same problem
<Taggnostr> I see the kde logo, then it loads the background image, but when it tries to load the bar at the bottom it just messes up the background image and doesn't load anything else, I can move the cursor but can't do anything else
<Taggnostr> if I press the on/off button the screen with shutdown/restart appears
<Taggnostr> I also tried ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a terminal but nothing appeared (the mouse pointer disappear though, and I got it back with ctrl+ald+f7)
<Taggnostr> jonas_, do you have nvidia graphics?
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr, there's noo mouse availble in the vt/tty
<BluesKaj> it was easier with live cds . usbs seem to have all kinds of problems as live media
<BluesKaj> mostly it has to with the app used to creta the bootable image on the usb stick ...unetbootin fails over 50% of the time, the best metod is to use dd in my experience
<BluesKaj> method
<jonas_> i created the usb stick with the ubuntu image writer. and i'm not sure what you mean with "Run Ubuntu from this USB" because when i boot off that usb stick it takes some time and than i just have that kubuntu window where i can choose between try and install kubuntu
<jonas_> and no i don't have nvidia graphics
<BluesKaj> jonas_, never used the ubuntu image writer" so i have no idea whether it does a good job making bootable images on a USB stick. Peronally i use dd to copy the iso ,  dd if=pathtoiso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M ..use fat32 formatted USB to be safe
<Taggnostr> BluesKaj, jonas_: I used unetbootin, maybe I can try with dd
<Taggnostr> BluesKaj, the fact that the cursor disappeared it's probably a sign that it switched to the tty, however I only had a black screen
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr, read up on dd so you understand the usage and it's consequences if you muck it up
<Taggnostr> I could also try with the ubuntu image writer first
<BluesKaj> you can but it must be new and new means buggy
<BluesKaj> it didn't seem to help jonas_
<Taggnostr> I think it worked for me a few times in the past
 * BluesKaj shrugs , well it's your choice
<jonas_> i always used the ubuntu image writer for ubuntu based distros and i never had any problems. the only problem i had was when i used unetbootin (not sure tho if that was caused by unetbootin)
<Taggnostr> jonas_, is the ubuntu image writer the same as the startup disk creator?
<BluesKaj> startup disk creator works well too
<Taggnostr> that's what I'm trying now, even though it seems to have some problem
<Taggnostr> when I open it a popup with "installing" and a progress bar appears immediately, but the bar doesn't move
<Taggnostr> if I try to close it it asks me if I want to terminate the installation (iirc), and if I say yes it closes the program
<BluesKaj> tr it takes patitence , it's a bit slow , but it does do the job..seems like it stalls , but it's not really
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr,^
<Taggnostr> if I say no I can access the program and click on "create image" or something similar, and then the main windows disappear and the popup with the progress bar appears again, but this time it says "writing disk image" and it progresses
<Taggnostr> BluesKaj, but the popup appears when I open the program, even before I click on anything
<jonas_> i'm actually not quite sure which program i used bc my system is in german..but i think the program i called ubuntu image writer is that startup disk creator you meant
<Taggnostr> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/DaP6nin7sFw/maxresdefault.jpg it looks something like this
<Taggnostr> tried again with the usb created with the startup disk creator and got the same result
<Taggnostr> one thing I noticed now is that after doing ctrl+alt+f1, the background image didn't disappear (the pointer did), and also there were some artifacts on the background image, so I suspect some graphic issue rather than a problem with the usb image
<Taggnostr> but I'm afraid that for today I have no more time to investigate, if you have some suggestions I'll read them when I come back
<Taggnostr> in the meanwhile thanks BluesKaj and jonas_ :)
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr, did you try the install option  ?
<Taggnostr> not yet
<BluesKaj> you might have more luck with that
<Taggnostr> ok, next time I'll try that, otherwise I think I'll have to try with another distro
<BluesKaj> you already have ubuntu , just install kubuntu-desktop
<Taggnostr> BluesKaj, this is on another machine with winxp
<Taggnostr> here I have kubuntu (32bit, and I still have to install 64bit -- I'm trying to fix too many things at once)
<Taggnostr> gtg, thanks again
<weboh> is there much difference betwixt gtk+ and gtk#?
<valorie> weboh: KDE devels use the Qt toolkit, not gtk
<valorie> perhaps ask in GNOME or #ubuntu chans?
#kubuntu 2018-05-14
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> @weltimeister, Can anyone help me with this problem? I am using Kubuntu since 7.10 and never experienced this problem.
<hateball> no idea if this weltimeister is still here, but explaining what the problem is usually helps
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lordievader> hateball: From earlier.
<lordievader> > <weltimeister> Baloo goes crazy. I cannot use 18.04 with Baloo switched on. The whole system freezes after a couple of minutes. … But I need a search function as well. … Am I the only one with this problem?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, users complained about akonadi's bugs and now that they are solved access to GUI settings is no longer available. How does that make sense?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Err, what?
<BluesKaj> that baloo problem
<lordievader> I'm just passing a message.
<lordievader> I try to stay away from the Akonadi/Baloo mess.
<BluesKaj> yeah i saw it yesterday but the user left before I could get an explanation typed
<BluesKaj> it's  always been a messy business it seems'
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: haaaaai
<EvilRoey> and lordievader too :)
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: btw it /was/ a BTRFS issue
<BluesKaj> hi EvilRoey
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, yeah, mucking about with exotic FSs is dangerous
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: even though 'df' listed enough free space, BTRFS's file layout led to having a lot of free space in allocated chunks.  So there wasn't enough unallocated free space.  Or something like that.
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: I'm just going to use the (much, much faster) ext4 from now on, considering how the only reason I had installed to BTRFS was (besides the snapshot ability, which proved unuseful for me as tools supporting it are not mature) that adding new devices into the free-space pool is relatively trivial
<BluesKaj> I've heard all kinds of good things about ZFS, but after reading about it i didn't see any benefit for my setup
<EvilRoey> aye
<EvilRoey> well I mean if I want to add more free space, traditionally I would have to move to a bigger device
<EvilRoey> and I'd have to copy all the data from the old device to the new device
<BluesKaj> dd can do that
<EvilRoey> with BTRFS, you just add a new device into the array, then disable the first device, and let BTRFS figure out what to copy
<BluesKaj> yeah sure ;-)
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: heh
<vespertatia> Compositor crashed again. All title bars disappeared. I can't switch virtual desktops. Is it gonna be like this forever? Or mayber there's a fix?
<lordievader> Anything in the logs as to why it crashes?
<lordievader> If there is enough information it might be worth it to report a bug.
<vespertatia> I really don't know what log should i bring up, my logs are filled with ufw
<lordievader> Syslog most likely. Though if it is a driver problem it may also go to dmesg.
<vespertatia> QDBusArgument: read from a write-only object
<vespertatia> oh it was activated successfully, scrolling...
<vespertatia> nope nothing unusual :(
<vespertatia> This wasn't happening back in 17.10, tbh i'm planning to revert back to 17.10
<vespertatia> Next time this happens i'm gonna keep all logs +-10minutes the moment it happen again
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> @BluesKaj, I did not leave. I am connected via Telegram messenger.
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> Thank you BluesKaj! I really would like to have a solution to this problem.
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> And thanks to lordievader, too.
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> I already did explain my problem a couple of days ago. But did not get a solution or proper answer.
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> Baloo uses all RAM every time I start 18.04. So the desktop freezes after a few minutes.
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> I can disable baloo, but I need a search function.
<BluesKaj> weltimeister, which kubuntu version are you running?
<BluesKaj>  weltimeister try the #kde-baloo chat as well. They may have better info than we can give
<BluesKaj>  weltimeister  also this page may help https://community.kde.org/Baloo
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> @BluesKaj, 18.04 … I am using Kubuntu since 7.10 and never experienced this problem.
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> @BluesKaj, I only use Telegram messenger. Are the connected too?
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> @BluesKaj, I'll check out that help site as well.
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> Nobody in here has a similar problem?
 * lordievader doesn't use Kubuntu nor Baloo.
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> I see. But this is an official Kubuntu support, right?
<lordievader> Yes.
<lordievader> But you don't have to run Kubuntu in order to hang around here 😉
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> Hehe. Right. ^^
<jbracker> Hi, I have problem with my microphone in kubuntu. Most of the time (not every time) when I try to use it, it just records garbage that sounds as if the sampling rate of the recording is to fast.
<jbracker> I tried 2.5.1 to 2.5.5 of this guide: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Troubleshooting#Static_noise_in_microphone_recording ; but that did not change anything
<jbracker> Can someone help me?
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> The curreny Kubuntu version incorporates extra tools for Audio
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Do you know about those
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> They're available from the Speaker Icon, using the configuration icon ( top right )
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> It enables you to assign applications to audio outputs / inputs
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Perhaps the issues are there
<MrObvious> Hey
<MrObvious> What's the proper command to install kubuntu on ubuntu
<MrObvious> If there is one package that would install the whole kubuntu instead of just kde
<CoJaBo> I think it's something like kubuntu-desktop
<MrObvious> Let me check
<MrObvious> CoJaBo, correct! much appreciated
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See https://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> @BluesKaj, Unfortunately there was nothing on that side that could help. Do you have more suggestions? … Is here anyone who has experienced the same problem? … Does anyone know how to go on with this?
<BluesKaj> weltimeister, how old is your pc and how much RAM and other specs?
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> @BluesKaj, It is a pretty new tuxedo book, similar to slimbook. I have a i7 processor and 8 GB RAM.
<hateball> weltimeister, is this a brand new install or an upgrade? I've had baloo go crazy so I needed to disable and re-enable it to behave
<hateball> like if the indexing db goes corrupt or something
<hateball> but maybe you already tried a "balooctl disable" reboot and "balooctl enable" ?
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> New install.
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> I did not.
<hateball> is your ~/ also clean? or if it is full of say... source code
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> I don't know what that means.
<hateball> weltimeister then you don't have any source code there :D
<hateball> basically if you have a lot of source code files baloo takes forever to index them, but by default most of that should be excluded from indexing iirc
<hateball> anyhow you can try the disable/enable, doesnt hurt
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> I tryed to let baloo index one whole night. It did not help.
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> @hateball, I did switch Baloo of in the settings. Is that the same thing?
<hateball> weltimeister I am not sure if that just stops it or disables it
<hateball> thats why I like to use the cli tool
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> Okay. I will try.
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> I guess I should enable Baloo for that in the settings first, right?
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> Since I need to work now, I will try that later. I will let you know.
<graham__> test
<R13ose> Hi
<R13ose> I am getting this dialog to show up and unsure why. Configuration file "/home/test/.config/ktraderclientrc" not writeable.  What do I do?
<genii> R13ose: sudo chown test:test /home/test/.config/ktraderclientrc && chmod 600 /home/test/.config/ktraderclientrc
<R13ose> genii: I can't open most applications so this is not the only one.  There is another one kreadconfig5rc
<genii> R13ose: Are you trying to run applications in /home/test  from a user with a different name than "test" ?
<R13ose> Nope.  I am logged in as test and just click on apps
<R13ose> genii: ^
<genii> You may also have done something to alter permissions in there, like trying to run applications while root/admin
<R13ose> genii: how to fix?
<genii> R13ose: To revert permissions back to the user recursively for all the files in their home directory: sudo chown -R test:test /home/test
 * genii wanders back to work
 * EvilRoey hears that genii does wonders for work
<EvilRoey> just interact with genii daily for maximum effect
<EvilRoey> hi R13ose
<om26er> on 18.04 plasma panel hangs while I resume from suspend until wifi connects
<om26er> I think the issue is resolved in latest KDE (tested Neon), so when will that make its way to Kubuntu ?
<valorie> R13ose: sudo chown test:test /home/* will take awhile, but that will fix all your $HOME permissions
<valorie> and please never run any GUI applications as root/sudo/admin unless the app itself gives you a window asking for your sudo password
<acheronuk> om26er: 5.12.5 is in our updates ppa, and will hopefully go into the main archive for testing for updates there shortly
<om26er> acheronuk: ok, sounds good.
<R13ose> Right.  I will try that
<mattfly>  is someone there with nvidia drivers installed able to hibernate? I am not and have reported a bug but Havent found no one else with this issue or up to test it
<R13ose> valorie: says chown: changing ownership of '/home/test': read-only file system.
<valorie> oh dear
<valorie> that sounds more serious and beyond anything I know how to advise about
<valorie> that said, I've had the same thing happen
<valorie> but my son fixed it for me and I don't recall the detailes
<valorie> I believe it's not being mounted correctly
<krytarik> Or it's remounted read-only because of file system errors.
<valorie> R13ose: you might ask in #ubuntu which is a much larger channel if nobody speaks up here
<R13ose> valorie: I did ask there twice and for bad answers
<valorie> :(
<R13ose> valorie: should I try what genii said?
<valorie> https://askubuntu.com/questions/98526/changing-ownership-of-read-only-file-system <--- did you try this?
<valorie> dealing with one file at a time won't work if your entire HOME is r/o
<genii> "read-only file system" makes me think you booted the system up into recovery
<R13ose> genii: how do I know if I did?
<valorie> good thought, genii
<R13ose> valorie: I didn't try that
 * valorie goes afk for awhile
<R13ose> genii: I did runlevel and says N 5
<genii> Another option then is it was not marked clean
<genii> ( and so cannot be mounted )
<R13ose> genii: how do we mark this clean?
<genii> R13ose: Please use a pastebin website to show us the output of the: mount ...command
<genii> The answer to your question depends on what's mounted where
<genii> work, afk again 5-7 minutes
<R13ose> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6NM5cCN7Wv/
<genii> meh LVM
<genii> R13ose: You'll need specialized instructions from someone more familiar with LVM than I am for that
<genii> ..But it does look like this is the main cause of your larger problem, errors were encoutered and volume was mounted read-only
<R13ose> genii: okay, I will wait in here for someone to come.
<genii> R13ose: Since process is not dependent on what desktop environment you use, asking in #ubuntu might yield a faster answer than in here
<R13ose> genii: can you tell me what to ask?
<genii> R13ose:" I use LVM, root is mounting read-only and I need instructions to help me with fsck and mounting it read-write again"   might work
<R13ose> genii: thanks
<genii> It's probably something like 3-4 commands after booting from a livecd/DVD but some will be commands LVM specific to finding out the names of the volumes on your drive, etc
<genii> ( to run fsck on)
<R13ose> genii: I can't run live as I don't have cd/dvd drives or a usb key
<oerheks> not sure "touch /forcefsck" works for LVM too, but all guides say use a live iso
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> @hateball, Hey hateball, unfortunately using balooctl did not help.
<IrcsomeBot3> <weltimeister> Do you or anyone else have another idea how to stop baloo using all RAM until the system freezes? (While I still want to use a proper desktop search.)
#kubuntu 2018-05-15
<crimson_king> I'd appreciate a recommendation for a Sound Converter (GTK) alternative written in Qt or for KDE.
<crimson_king> Something to convert mp3 to ogg, but that integrates with Qt/KDE
<crimson_king> Oh, found one. soundKonverter.
<j74> Hi, how I can upgrade my system please?, not upgrade correctly.
<IrcsomeBot3> <ccarguelo> @j74, sudo apt upgrade … sudo apt dist-upgrade
<j74> ah, ok
<j74> thanx
<IrcsomeBot3> <ccarguelo> @j74, First: sudo apt update
<IrcsomeBot3> <ccarguelo> @j74, Then the other command
<lordievader> Good morning
<valorie> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey valorie
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<valorie> doing good
<valorie> feels great to have the LTS out the door and be planning for 18.10 and forward
<lordievader> 👍
<mbuettner> gute tag
<lordievader> 👋
<IrcsomeBot3> Dr4g0nS was added by: Dr4g0nS
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<viewer|61449> Hi There, I would like to create a distro based on Ubuntu or debian. Would you recommend me to create distro from Debian or Ubuntu? I am not that in Tech, so I don't know pros and cons. In addition, I am looking for someone who is good in coding and he or she wants to help. Thanks
<viewer|61449> also is possible to create a new distrom from ubuntu or debian and get paid for it? I mean, not having open source, but have it as for commercial...
<viewer|61449> I do python coding, but I am more interested in design...
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> I think for your level of experience, you might find OpenSuSe a good place to start for a customised distro
<IrcsomeBot3> <Dr4g0nS> any  one to help me remove  this preferencies to desktop
<IrcsomeBot3> <Dr4g0nS> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ySubv011/file_6822.jpg i need remove this preferencies to desktop
<viewer|61449> <Sick_Rimmit> I prefer to have a small team and base is on Debian or Ubuntu and not jumping from one distro to another distro.
<viewer|61449> ... of course I can look at OpenSuSe, but as I said,... if I have a team, then I could focus on design, strategy and so on and other could work as a developer.
<viewer|61449> to <Sick_Rimmit> btw. do you know where could I find some developers?
<Mrokii> viewer|61449: Why would you want to create a new distro in the first place? This isn't meant as an insult, but if you don't even know the pros and cons of one already existing distro from another, how do you know that you *need* to create a new one?
<mparillo_> viewer|61449: And as far as not having open source, the short answer is no you cannot.
<mparillo_> When you take from a GPL, you may not distribute without it also being GPL.
<mparillo_> If you want to close your source, you will need to start with projects with permissive licenses, like BSD, MIT, Apache, etc.
<BluesKaj> ambition without the correct knowledge can lead to extreme frustration
<viewer|61449> I do research.
<viewer|61449> this is a research first and then I will see.
<Mrokii> The first thing I would do is to really make sure that what you want to achieve isn't possible with an already established distro. I am just a regular user, but even creating a distro based on another one would most probably be a lot of work, not even mentioning the infrastructure needed, the organisation of such a project, etc.
<Mrokii> If it's some apps that you miss or some functionality, the easier way would be to contribute to a project, or, if your ideas aren't accepted, fork the specific app(s).
<Mrokii> Just my two cents, of course.
<viewer|61449> thanks Mrokii, I will think about it.
<Mrokii> viewer|61449: You're welcome.
<djordn> Hi everyone
<BluesKaj> hi djordn
<android6011> I can't for the life of me find how to add an openvpn connection. All guides so go to connection editor and click "add new connection" but there is no button or menu in the connection editor
<Mrokii> android6011: For me, there is a "+"-button below the list of available networks.
<Mrokii> Which lets me add new connections, including VPN-ones.
<android6011> Mrokii: maybe im in the wrong place, im in the "Connections - System Settings Module" and see my wired connection listed but thers no + anywhere near the list
<Mrokii> android6011: That's where I am as well.
<android6011> https://imgur.com/a/6Zu5o8r
<Mrokii> android6011: A possibly silly question, but have you tried heightening the window?
<android6011> ugh nvm :/ window wasnt expanded enough
<android6011> ty
<Mrokii> Yep, that's what I thought. :)
<Mrokii> It's kind of silly, as the elements shouldn't be hidden if the window is too small, imho.
<android6011> ya, i'd think that the window would fit to the "needed" size if you have high enough resolution
<Mrokii> That would be best, yes.
<BluesKaj> android6011, openvpn needs the .ovpn files your vpn provider should have available on it's website unless youit also provides an installable gui, also you need to install network-manager-openvpn, unless the provider's installer automatically installs that as well.
<BluesKaj> the .ovpn files should be placed in /etc/openvpn
<android6011> BluesKaj: ya, I have ovpn and that installed,
<android6011> hitting connect doesnt seem to be doing anything though
<android6011> is there a log somewhere?
<BluesKaj> an did the vpn provider give you access to authorization in form of username and password ?
<android6011> BluesKaj: its for work, has users certs + user/pass
<android6011> the connection settings look ok, sees all the *.p12, entered username + pass and then dialog disappears
<BluesKaj> then check netstat -tapen to see if your client is connecting, or check your browser for new IP which the vpn server shows, like here https://www.ip-tracker.org
<android6011> BluesKaj: doesnt look like it's trying. never seeing vpn ip showing up
<BluesKaj> make sure you have netweork-manager-openvpn installed
<android6011> i do, not sure if I've logged out/in since I had installed it though. does that matter?
<BluesKaj> it might
<BluesKaj> correction: network-manager-openvpn
<enkeyz> y
<android6011> BluesKaj: i got it, thanks for the help. the import references the wrong certs + key files, just had to point it to the right ones
<android6011> and it didnt like when i pointed it to combined .p12 for ca + user
<BluesKaj> android6011, I'm happy you have it working :-)
<marty> Hi. I'm searching for dbg packages so I can send useful bug reports. Where can I find e.g. plasma-discover-dbg ?
<denza242> should be in muon
<acheronuk> marty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<acheronuk> -dbgsym for most things now
<marty> Thanks for the link. It works :-)
<zezalos079> hi
<zezalos079> im having a small problem with kubuntu anyone can/want to help?
<IrcsomeBot3> Alien was added by: Alien
<zezalos079> anyone here?
<krytarik> Asking the actual question might work out better.
<zezalos079> yeah so im trying kubuntu on a usb
<zezalos079> but when i press the meta key the launcher wont show up
<zezalos079> 10 minutes ago it worked just fine
<earas> hey
<earas> am i alone?
#kubuntu 2018-05-16
<IrcsomeBot3> Achu7xp was added by: Achu7xp
<Binners> 4220613675242552 » 03 » 23 » 311 | RECUSOU: 2.68 R$ | #brazil bot checker | Informações: VISA » BANCO SANTANDER, S.A. » CREDIT » PLATINUM » BRASIL
<lordievader> Good morning
<diogenes_> Good morning
<lordievader> Hey diogenes_
<sajhbr> hello. I just installed 18.04 and I'm having the plasma bug where loading icon spins very fast with high CPU usage
<sajhbr> I'm using intel GPU with proprietary nvidia drivers
<hateball> sajhbr: intel GPU with nvidia drivers sounds like it wouldnt work so well
<sajhbr> but nvidia kills my battery
<sajhbr> I'm only getting 2 hours
<sajhbr> I've heard even if I chose intel, nvidia is still powered on. Is this true?
<sajhbr> for a laptop with dual graphics
<diogenes_> sajhbr, no it is not true
<sajhbr> so if I use 'prime select intel' it'll only use intel GPU?
<diogenes_> sajhbr, yes, but the best way to use that kind of setup is bumblebee
<hateball> Is bumblebee even supported any more? It's a hack to begin with
<sajhbr> bumblebee has a lot of bugs for my laptop (dell 7559) :/
<diogenes_> like what?
<sajhbr> I don't mind being able to use only iGPU as long as I get good battery
<sajhbr> Unable to boot or something like that until I dive deep into config parameters
<sajhbr> I visited bubmblebee website and went link diving, finally led to github page where someone with the same laptop posted a workaround
<diogenes_> you probably didn't configure it properly but once configured right, you got no rpoblems
<Mrokii_> Is there a way to update the "Devices"-List in Dolphin? The reason is that quite often my mobile phone, connected via KDE Connect, doesn't appear there, even after sending a ping. If it doesn't appear in the devices list I have no way to actually access the files. Or is there another way?
<operator-error> Mrokii_: Is either your phone or computer connected to a VPN?
<operator-error> Mrokii_: IIRC, both devices have to be on the same subnet to see one another.  If either device is tunneling to another network (like a VPN), then they can't connect.
<Mrokii_> operator-error: True, my Desktop is currenctly connected to a VPN. Okay, thanks, for the clarification. I will try to disconnect from the VPN and see if it works then.
<Mrokii_> Need to reconnect here as well. brb.
<Mrokii> operator-error: KDE connect still says that there are no paired devices available, even though I'm disconnected from the VPN.
<operator-error> Mrokii: is your phone connected to the same network (via WiFi) as your computer?
<Mrokii> Yes.
<operator-error> Hmmm... well that is strange
<operator-error> The only time I've ever had an issue with my phone and computer not seeing one another was when one of them was connected to a VPN
<Mrokii> And even though the popup say there are no paired devices, when I open the System Settings Module, it is shown as "paired". Very weird.
<Mrokii> But it doesn't show up in Dolphin, or anywhere else, as far as I can see.
<Mrokii> I can't say for sure, but I think I wasn't connected to a VPN each time this problem appeared. It happens quite regularly for me.
<Mrokii> So much so that I will probably look for alternatives again. Quite annoying problem.
<operator-error> Mrokii: Hmm, I'm not sure what to make of that.  Was there a time in the past when the two devices could see one another?
<Mrokii> yes, but it's random when it's working. Often it does, but regularly it doesn't.
<Mrokii> The last time it worked was maybe two or three days ago.
<Mrokii> Okay... I unpared it on the desktop and used the Phone-App to manually reconnect. That seemed to do the trick. It's there now in Dolphin.
<operator-error> Still strange that you would have to do that just to get it working again but, hey, if it's working now it's working :)
<Mrokii> yeah. :)
<Mrokii> Sometimes it works automatically, but if not I at least know now how to give it another try.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> Uthayakumar C was added by: Uthayakumar C
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> My pc pendrive connect but external hard-disk not showing
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Wt I have do
<BluesKaj> Uthayakumar run df-h in the konsole then mount /dev/sd(X) , whatever the sd(X) designation is given to your outboard drive
<BluesKaj> then it should show up in dolphin devices
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Send step by step cmd
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> I know little bit more knowledge in linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/klYftMee/file_6873.jpg
<lordievader> Uthayakumar: What is the output of `ls /dev/disk/by-partlabel`?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Partlabel no such directory
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> By-path only
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Shown
<R13ose> My boot is hanging on "started update utmp about runlevel changes" All I did was sudo fsck -Af and sudo reboot. how do I fix this?
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/b0cd7KMo/file_6875.jpg
<lordievader> Uthayakumar: by-path is fine too.
<lordievader> Uthayakumar: Oh, sorry. Could you make that a `ls -l /dev/disk/by-path`?
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/K1LIvH7N/file_6877.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Then next wt I have do
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Hard-disk already connected but not showing
<lordievader> That is not an `ls -l /dev/disk/by-path`
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/TM3WRlDP/file_6879.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> Bondkri was added by: Bondkri
<lordievader> Hmm, it seems it was not detected. Could you remove the external disk. Run `sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev` in a terminal and then connect the external disk again?
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Hard-disk not showing trying last cmd
<lordievader> That command should spew a lot of information when you connect the harddrive and power it on.
<lordievader> If not... the kernel sees no disk.
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/cjL6JBKY/file_6881.jpg Never go next step
<lordievader> There is no next step. This is most likely a hardware problem. Does the disk work in another pc?
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> I have 2 external hard-disk working properly another systems but this system not showing
<BluesKaj> usb?
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Usb working
<BluesKaj> is the outboard connected via usb?
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Onboard usb
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Connected also front and back
<BluesKaj> I mean the external hard disk that's not detected
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Yes
<BluesKaj> what's on the that disk ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Our app backups in one disk
<BluesKaj> which file system/
<BluesKaj> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Doc,pic,apps, videos in another disk
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> .tar
<BluesKaj> .tar is a compression app...I mean is it NTFS or EXT4 or some other type ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> NTFS
<BluesKaj> are any other NTFS drives showing up?
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Never know
<BluesKaj> so you have no other NTFS drives
<lordievader> BluesKaj: His system doesn't even see the drive.
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Not connected NTFS format pendrive
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I know that
<BluesKaj> lordievader, wonder if he has a  defective usb connector
<lordievader> Uthayakumar: did you ever have the drive connected before booting the machine?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Could be.
<BluesKaj>  Uthayakumar could you connect a differnt external drive to that usb connection to see if it shows up? You mentioned you have more than one external drive.
<BluesKaj> or even just a usb stick , to see if that connection is working properly
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Restart my computer now working fine
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Thank you frnds
<BluesKaj> heh
<BluesKaj> oh lord
<lordievader> Uthayakumar: With the drive connected? Or without?
<lordievader> If the former, it may fail again if removed and connected again.
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> No no
<IrcsomeBot> <Uthayakumar C> Working now properly
<lordievader> Ok... well. Good.
<AlexZion> Hi everyone, I would like to install Kubuntu 18.04 on my laptop with nvidia optimus tech, someone here has already test it ?
<BluesKaj> !optimus
<ubottu> Ubuntu uses nvidia-prime to support optimus videocards.
<BluesKaj> AlexZion,^
<AlexZion> Hi BluesKaj so it means using nvidia proprietary driver ?
<BluesKaj> !nvidia-prime | AlexZion
<BluesKaj> !info nvidia-prime | AlexZion
<ubottu> AlexZion: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.8 (bionic), package size 8 kB, installed size 50 kB
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, it will install the driver from ubuntu-drivers-common which I assume will be the recommended nvidia proprietary driverr which will be controlled by you thru the nvidia xserver settings gui that will install with the driver
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, nvidia-prime is normally installed by default
<AlexZion> thanks BluesKaj, but searching on the web I see a lot of negative comment that's why I'm asking here if someone is using it
<BluesKaj> like  I said AlexZion , you have to install the recommended driver then control your optimus system with the nvidia gui in kmenu>settings
<hateball> AlexZion: generally optimus is a pain, thats why there are negative comments
<hateball> that said, you should be able to get it working with nvidia blob + nvidia-prime
<BluesKaj> frankly AlexZion, optimus is not as well configured in linux as it is in windows
<AlexZion> I understand BluesKaj and if it works in a stable way should be enough, I'm so worry about it because the laptop I ant to reinstall is the one I sue daily to work, so I cannot risk to have an unstable machine
<BluesKaj> the laptop will be stable if you use the nvidia driver exclusively, but your battery will  just need to be recharged more often
<AlexZion> hateball: I know is a pain, I'm using it since years, right now I'm running a Kubuntu 14.04 with bumblebee and it works pretty well even with some problem once in a while
 * lordievader confirms optimus is a pain 😭
<BluesKaj> optimus is a dumb system IMO, even on windows
<BluesKaj> I heard about newer version of bumblebee is out there, but I don't think it's well supported anymore either
<AlexZion> Unfortunatelly I don't have so much space to make other partition otherwise would be nice to keep this installation and install 18.04 on other partitions, may should I remove my dvd an put an SSD instead
<hateball> AlexZion: it should at least work nicer on 18.04, but I dont think bumblebee is supported any longer
<hateball> But I could be wrong !
<BluesKaj> hateball, i haven't heard of many users using bumblebee on newer 'buntus
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> Hi hateball! Unfortunately using balooctl did not help. Do you have another idea?
<AlexZion> maybe should I consider to buy one of this and add an extra SSD instead of my dvd to install 18.04
<AlexZion> https://hddcaddy.com/en/dell-hdd-caddy/673-dell-xps-15z-l511z-hdd-caddy.html
<hateball> weltimeister I am afraid not, for me it has usually "just worked" after doing that
<hateball> I dont know of any other way to reset baloo
<hateball> weltimeister, seems you can "balooctl disable" and then remove ~/.local/share/baloo
<hateball> and then I suppose if you balooctl enable, it should rebuild everything again
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> Thank you very much! I will try that later today. 😊
<denza242> hi
<denza242> how do I telegram with kde's chat thing
<denza242> ...or am I better off just using their client
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> @hateball: It looks like deleting the baloo directory did the trick. Thank you so much! High five! I owe you one!  ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> hateball: it looks like deleting the Baloo directory did the trick. Thank you so much! High five! I owe you one! ^^
<CoJaBo> So, the kwin hanging bug is still present in bionic? wow tho :/
<user|24614> hey
<user|24614> hey
<IrcsomeBot> bauchhaus was added by: bauchhaus
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Hello! I was wondering if there is a way to increase the space where windows can be resized. It just seems to be one pixel and it's really difficult to find that spot with a hdpi screen and a fast trackpad.
<genii> @bauchhaus System Setttings.. Appearance - Application Style ...Window Decorations ( in the left pane) ... Border size ( bottom right )
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> I only have Widget Style and GNOMW Application Style (GTK) in Application Style
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> genii: Typed "Window Decorations" in the general OS search and found it. Nothing happens until 'Large'. I kind of liked to have no visible borders visually, I wished there was a way to only have a larger (invisible) area where the window edge turns the pointer into the resize tool, but without changing the appearance.
<genii> kmag might work to make the existing small border large enough to see and grab easily
<genii> ( although I have not tried this myself )
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> kmag is not what I want and it also doesn't show the mouse pointer changing it's symbol.  … So there is no way to only set the grabbable area without changing the appearance and no way to change the style to get a compromise between 'normal' (0 pixel) and large (4 pixel). Right?
#kubuntu 2018-05-17
<debauchery1st> any around?
<lordievader> Good morning
<marty> Is someone here in the forum who knows some technical details about the panel? Are all plasmoids in the panel running in the same thread?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> This IRC<->Telegram integration works quite well. I'd love to use it in another Open Source Community. Where can I find more information about it?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @bauchhaus, In Cinnamon the window border decoration is only one pixel, but the grab area to resize it is about 7 pixels wide. Makes it look good and at the same time usable. Can't believe this isn't possible in KDE..
<BluesKaj> bauchhaus, for Ubuntu support join #ubuntu chat
<lordievader> bauchhaus, you can set a modifier key for which you can do <modifier key> + <right click> anywhere in the window to resize it.
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> BluesKaj: why do you suggest #ubuntu for a Kubuntu/KDE Question?
<BluesKaj> you mentioned Cinnamon so assumed that's what DE you're using.
<BluesKaj> bauchhaus ^
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> I suggest to read complete sentences before jumping into conclusions.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @bauchhaus, Think KDE uses this? https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc
<Asiff> is there a way i can get ubuntu theme for kubuntu
<Asiff> the gnome like look
<BluesKaj> Asiff, look in system settings>Desktop Theme>Get new Themes >type gnome in the search and you'll see Gotham
<Asiff> oh gotham.. leme see
<BluesKaj> look at details
<Asiff> but its just the desktop theme right.. isnt there a workspace theme
<Asiff> like the ambiance window decorator, adwaita cursor etc
<BluesKaj> workspace theme is desktop theme
<Asiff> oh wait.. found something.. named united
<Asiff> thanks anyway
<alashqa8> hf
<alashqa8> hi
<alashqa8> helo
<alashqa8> abd alrhman
<debauchery1st> I just installed kubuntu 18.04
<debauchery1st> my only issue was bcmwl-kernel-source
<debauchery1st> needs :  libdpkg-perl_1.19.0.5ubuntu2_all.deb     &     libfile-fcntllock-perl_0.22-3build2_amd64.deb
<debauchery1st> please add those 2 packages to the next version of the ISO. I had to download and install via dpkg
<debauchery1st> otherwise, it's perfect
<debauchery1st> keep up the good work.
<simonizor> What was someone smoking when they made the decision to make Cantata the default player?  I love Cantata, but mpd is not something that is at all easy for beginners.  You ***have*** to configure it manually to do a lot of things with it.
<simonizor> audacious-qt would have been a ***much*** more sane choice
<simonizor> Gotta love when someone is trying to setup mpd to work with Cantata and they get to a point where no sound is working *other than mpd*... pretty terrible choice here.
<simonizor> It's decisions like these that will always make me recommend KDE neon over Kubuntu.  I'd like to think one day the offical Ubuntu KDE flavor would be able to produce a nice feeling flavor, but it... just doesn't happen...
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @acheronuk, Ah cool. Thanks @acheronuk
<NerdTheThird> i just installed mpd and cantata worked
<NerdTheThird> no extra configuration or setting up
<NerdTheThird> then again, i'm not some super dooper advanced mpd user
#kubuntu 2018-05-18
<IrcsomeBot> eLektricitEe was added by: eLektricitEe
<batteronizer> Hi guys, is anyone aware of any workarounds for the systemd-udevd high CPU consumption issue on Dell laptops with 18.04?
<lordievader> Good morning
<oerheks> turnoff bluetooth?? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2389530
<oerheks> "bluez" issue https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/433393/systemd-udevd-high-cpu-usage
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1759836
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1759836 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-udevd consumes 100% of CPU" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kubast2> Uhm so I put my pc to sleep ,and when I woke it up and logged in I was greeted with 3 failed to write some KDE config ,and the root file system was mounted as ReadOnly which I know cause I tried to restart sddm to launch firefox ,because killall firefox apparentlly didn't killed "firefox" and didn't let me to launch the browser window
<kubast2> 4.15.0-20-generic
<kubast2> how can I report this ,might be the first time in like 25 or 50 times I put my pc to sleep but would be nice to see it fixed
<kubast2> what steps should I take
<kubast2> allready rebooted so at best systemctl log and kernel message log
<kubast2> any value in that ?
<lordievader> kubast2: I'd check the smart values of your drive first. The rootfs mounts read only when it occurs erros.
<lordievader> errors*
<kubast2> it's a fairlly new hdd but okay
<kubast2> I doubt they install failling drives in new laptops
<kubast2> in sec
<kubast2> self test or just atributes
<kubast2> 0 sectors ,0 end to end error ,0 command timeout ,0 uncorrectable errors ,0 high fly writes ,30961260 seek error rate ,4516972 read error rate
<kubast2> ok doing extended rn
<lordievader> Those are quite  high error rates.
<lordievader> Could be  due to a faulty sata cable though.
<kubast2> or connector who knows
<kubast2> IIRC it's reporting concatenation of error rate and total reads. ,well turns out someone got 2 milions
<kubast2> *200
<kubast2> Brand new Seagate HDD has high raw read error rate<well it might not be it?
<kubast2> It seems it may be a count of the actual sectors read, the errors are in the upper 16bits of the 48bit word, please see
<kubast2> 0 read errors
<lordievader> Does `dmesg` report anything about this?
<kubast2> lordievader: can I view past dmesg ?
<lordievader> kubast2: If it is saved to `/var/log/dmesg` yes.
<kubast2> running journactl -o short_precise -k -b -1 it's there
<kubast2> nothing out of ordinary at least on last ACPI: Waking up from system sleep state S3
<kubast2> at some point there was sefault from web content(firefox) and some apparmor stuff but that's about it; pcie timeouts happen at the beginning ,but they are corrected at boot
<kubast2> nothing seems out of ordinary
<batteronizer> oerheks: Thanks, that itself didn't work
<batteronizer> In me case moving this file: /lib/udev/rules.d/97-hid2hci.rules was needed
<user19999999> hello! guys i can't start steam games (insurgency) everything is up and running but when i click my game it wont start how can I see steam output messages?
<hateball> oh they left quite fast
<w0lf> hi there
<w0lf> in my kubuntu
<w0lf> I am having this strange issue
<w0lf> my USB 3 port stop recharging my phone after a while
<w0lf> even If i unplug and plug it again
<w0lf> the only solution is reboot the machine
<w0lf> can someone please help
<hateball> w0lf: do you see anything in dmesg ?
<hateball> like if the device turns off or something
<w0lf> hateball, actually just noticed that the charging sign is not showing in iphone but its charging lols
<hateball> w0lf: :D
<hateball> w0lf: problem solved then? :p
<w0lf> hateball, yeah ahaha
<hateball> :D
<hateball> w0lf: best type of problem
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<alket_> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi alket_
<R13ose> The panel I created is not hiding when the mouse is not over this.  How do I fix this?
<hateball> R13ose: did you set it to autohide?
<R13ose> Yes the autohide is set
<R13ose> I figured this out.  Something was open for panel settings that I didn't see
<acme_> #privacy
<katnip> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-reset-lost-root-password-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<genii> There is no default root password.
<genii> Root login on *buntu is disabled by default and the usage of sudo from an account with admin priveleges is the preferred model.
<rohan> hello! After upgrading my laptop to Kubuntu 18.04, I feel like KDE has become very slow/sluggish.
<rohan> for example, clicking on menus takes a long time to show up
<rohan> Alt-f2 takes forever to load
<rohan> can someone help me debug, please?
<nico_> hola
<nico_> I'm trying to compile Qt qml plugins in kubuntu
<nico_> I've been having troubles since some time, somebody knows where could I find a good tutorial? (I'm trying to compile extended plasmoids)
<ottod> Hello, I just installed Kubuntu and was about to install nodejs when I noticed it comes with Kubuntu
<ottod> Why is that?
<ottod> There is no preinstalled package requiring it
<metalbiker> hey folks. i just installed the minimal version of kubuntu and i need to find out what the terminal commands are to install the kde packages for libreoffice to get it to look correct. it looks like windows 95 with its blocky boxes and whatnot.
<ottod> libreoffice-kde4
#kubuntu 2018-05-19
<user|61780> hello
<batteronizer> Hi, I've checked "Hide window on startup" in Konversation settings but it still shows it's window when login.
<batteronizer> I'm on Kubuntu 18.04, should I report a bug?
<valorie> batteronizer: do you still have it open when you shut down?
<batteronizer> valorie: Nope
<valorie> and have you chosen to start up the same way you shut down?
<valorie> ah, then yes, it is a bug
<valorie> please report it on bugs.kde.org
<batteronizer> Startup same way as shut down, yes
<batteronizer> valorie: Cool thanks
<valorie> doesn't sound like a packaging bug, but rather in Konversation itself
<batteronizer> Yes, most def upstream
<rik-shaw> curious if there will be a 5.13 dev/testing ppa for 18.04?
<rik-shaw> Or would neon be a better base to track newer releases?
<acheronuk> rik-shaw: yes, but that involves an upgrade of Qt away from the LTS version in 18.04, so have not fully decided where to put it yet
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<werner> Hi all, still in that "Could not start ksmserver. Check your installation." error. Konsole says: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qgtk2f9w69/ Any clues?
<swy_> now what?
<swy_> quit
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pcprog> hi
<pcprog> who are you?
<pcprog> hi
<pcprog> knjbh
<IrcsomeBot> nosmiles77 was added by: nosmiles77
<pan_> hey guys! I tried to install the ubuntu mate software centre via snap on kubuntu 18.04. Install went through fine but it does not start. No error message. Nothing. Any ideas?
<pan_> I am no programmer, just a user. Maybe I make a very stupid newbie mistake. Do I have to do something else to use snaps on Kubuntu 18.04?
<pan_> hey guys! I tried to install the ubuntu mate software centre via snap on kubuntu 18.04. Install went through fine but it does not start. No error message. Nothing. Any ideas?
<pan_> I am no programmer, just a user. Maybe I make a very stupid newbie mistake. Do I have to do something else to use snaps on Kubuntu 18.04?
<BluesKaj> !repeat | pan_
<ubottu> pan_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<oerheks> pan what is the snap name of that mate software-center ?
<oerheks> software-boutique  ??
<oerheks> i get an error while trying to install ...
<oerheks> This revision of snap "software-boutique" was published using classic confinement and thus may perform arbitrary system changes outside of the security sandbox that snaps are usually confined to, which may put your system at risk. If you understand and want to proceed repeat the command including  --classic.
<oerheks> that means > no go, you are on your own
<pan_> .
<batteronizer> The gcc installed on my system is gcc-7 but somehow the evironment variable CC is set to gcc-4.9
<batteronizer> Where else could I look to find it?
<batteronizer> I couldn't find it in my bashrc, bash_aliases or profile
<R13ose> How do I keep everything I has updated, installed and done on a live usb so if my computer shuts down, I can keep going?
<mparillo_> R13ose: I have not done it myself, but I think you want to google for live usb persistence
<R13ose> mparillo_: what would that do?
#kubuntu 2018-05-20
<user|57924> having an issue with tar thru kde causing system lockup. Tried to run kbackup and also tried tar script via konsole. Both cause system to lock with data going to USB 1.5TB HD partition. I can run the same script from a console login and it completes.
<user|57924> note that this is an almost complete system backup
<user|57924> Kubuntu version 16.04 LTS is being used for OS
<timmybee> Hi everyone
<timmybee> Trying to remove the space above the firefox tabs. Ive tried creating a userChome.css and adding some settings in the there however this doesnt seem to work
<onlyabyte> Hey guys, how do you find Kubuntu 18.04 LTS?
<IrcsomeBot> <ccarguelo> @onlyabyte, What do you mean?
<onlyabyte> I'm planning on using it but I have one question about KDE on it. Will it stay on 5.12 LTS but still get the other updates eg: 5.12.5 LTS etc.
<onlyabyte> ie: bug fixes
<onlyabyte> I'm in love with KDE so I want to use something stable where I can get high uptime :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ccarguelo> @onlyabyte, I'm pretty sure it will update
<onlyabyte> Debian is too old so Kubuntu LTS is the best candidate
<IrcsomeBot> <ccarguelo> @onlyabyte, I mean, it's the same as Ubuntu, Gnome was just updated to 3.28.2
<onlyabyte> Oh goodie!
<IrcsomeBot> <ccarguelo> @onlyabyte, Debian has KDE Plasma 5.8 LTS
<onlyabyte> I doubt Ubuntu 18.04 would get 3.30 though
<IrcsomeBot> <ccarguelo> @onlyabyte, Yeah, that will be up for 18.10
<onlyabyte> I'm sick of GNOME, ugh.
<onlyabyte> Been using it for so long and I put KDE on my system just to test and boy oh boy, is it fast!
<acheronuk> 5.12.5 is in our updates PPA for the impatient to get it, but is also currently in testing for updates via the main archive
<IrcsomeBot> <ccarguelo> @onlyabyte, Yeah, Plasma has freaking improved
<onlyabyte> I'm not very impatient. Just curious, will the LTS stay on LTS KDE?
<onlyabyte> I prefer stability :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ccarguelo> @onlyabyte, AFAIK yes, until the next LTS
<onlyabyte> Yay!
<acheronuk> onlyabyte: for archive or our updates ppa, yes
<onlyabyte> 5.12 is already so good (right now on Fedora)
<onlyabyte> Oh okay, so if I wanted updates, I would need your official PPA?
<onlyabyte> Or is it unofficial (ie: not from Kubuntu)
<acheronuk> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs
<IrcsomeBot> <ccarguelo> @onlyabyte, IK there is the Kubuntu official ppa for backports
<IrcsomeBot> <ccarguelo> @onlyabyte, Yeah, I think it's official
<onlyabyte> That's awesome!
<acheronuk> Kubuntu updates PPA = updates we intend to try to get into the archive eventually
<onlyabyte> I cannot wait to switch over to Kubuntu LTS!
<onlyabyte> I see...
<acheronuk> Kubuntu backports PPA = backports of much new things we probably won't for 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <ccarguelo> @acheronuk, Here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ccarguelo, Correct for the updates one
<IrcsomeBot> <ccarguelo> @acheronuk, This one? … https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=bionic
<IrcsomeBot> <ccarguelo> Ups, sent it filtered
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Sorry, yes. That is the 'updates' one
<IrcsomeBot> <ccarguelo> Great, isn't that ppa aded by default on Kubuntu?
<onlyabyte> acheronuk: How would you comment on the stability of Kubuntu 18.04? Would you say KDE and Ubuntu is no longer known as the "unstable" distro?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ccarguelo, No. It's officailly ours, and the packages are basically what we intend to ship as real archive updates, but we can't have PPAs enabled by default. Ubuntu policy. Which I do agree with.
<onlyabyte> I'll be back, going to migrate to Kubuntu!
<batteronizer> Hi, sometimes when I change brightness using the function keys on my laptop, the brightness changes accordingly but within a few moments reverts to what it was before my adjustment.
<batteronizer> I use Kubuntu 18.04. And for my fellow countryme, that's the correct usage of the word "revert".
<batteronizer> *countrymen
<obert> but how to upgrade to kubuntu 18? lsb_release wasn't enough to checkk for a new version?
<batteronizer> obert: what is your current version?
<batteronizer> upgrade to 18.04 from 16.04 would be available after 18.04.1, around July
<obert> batteronizer: 17
<batteronizer> obert: 17 what?
<obert> 17.94 I guess
<obert> 04
<obert> the lts one
<batteronizer> What do you mean guess? Check
<obert> how to check it then? I don't remember the command
<batteronizer> Use google
<obert> ...
<obert> Ubuntu 17.10 \n \l
<batteronizer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes?_ga=2.185750953.1477541786.1526806216-1488121166.1526806216#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_17.10
<obert> anyway an answer like 'use google' in a chat where people should be glad to talk it is a bit ridiculous
<obert> thanks
<batteronizer> obert: What's ridiculous is saying "I guess" when you want help and not putting effort to look for a simple command.
<obert> batteronizer: it is easier to paste the right command without let people getting mad on find infos in the whole web
<obert> especially if someone got a slow internet
<batteronizer> obert: It's easier for someone helping you if you don't say things like "I guess"
<onlyabyte> Hi all!
<onlyabyte> I'm loving Kubuntu 18.04! :D
<onlyabyte> Finally, I've found the right distro for me.
<onlyabyte> Just wanted to say thank you to the people who contributed to this distribution. It's superb!
<acheronuk> onlyabyte: great to hear :)
<ktecho> Yeah, kubuntu is amazing :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<gmozafarian> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<obert_> got kubuntu 18.04 thanks people
<inspectorcluseau> ;;tlast
<R13ose> I am getting this error when I test disc for defects on live usb: check finished: errors found in 2 files.  How do I fix this?
<skomorokh> Upgraded 17.10->18.04, all worked out well except one thing: my favourites disappeared and when I add some back, log out and back in again... they're gone once more.
<skomorokh> Is that a familiar situation to anyone? Any hints where I might look?
<valorie> skomorokh:
<valorie> you might have some permissions problems which means your favs are not being saved properly
<valorie> perhaps from running a gui app as root
<valorie> you might have to chmod $HOME to fix
<skomorokh> valorie: Hm, it was just working on 17.10, pretty sure the upgrade wouldn't have changed the perms. Any idea which file holds the favs so I can check it?
<valorie> it would be in ~/.local or ~/.config
<skomorokh> But like... .config/k-button-thingy?
<valorie> perms are just a few bits, so they do sometimes mess up because..... the world is imperfect
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<valorie> I don't know which one, but those are just text files
<valorie> you can read 'em
<skomorokh> valorie: Heh, there's rather a few to read through.
<valorie> R13ose: I was a bit unclear on whether the problem was in your install, or on your USB
<valorie> skomorokh: sure, but most are obviously not what you need
<valorie> people in #kde might know more
<R13ose> valorie: I am not sure what the defect checks but I am hoping is on my HDD.  The HDD can't get through the full bootup as it get stuck but unsure why.
<valorie> R13ose: `sudo apt install -f`
<valorie> where f=fix
<valorie> should reinstall anything messed
<R13ose> valorie: will that delete files?  I am using the try kubuntu on the live usb
<valorie> oh
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> so not an install
<valorie> do you have any other computers to try that USB on?
<valorie> I would hesitate to advise going ahead if you aren't even booting up on the live USB
<R13ose> valorie: meaning?
<R13ose> I have another computer
<valorie> I would try it there and see what happens
<valorie> I don't have the expertise to give you more advice I'm afraid
<R13ose> I tried fsck but still problems
<R13ose> valorie: I am using the live usb
<valorie> R13ose: I would make a backup of that HDD right now
<valorie> how old is it?
 * valorie has lost 3 HDs or SSDs in the past few months
<valorie> one literally right after I made a full backup
<R13ose> valorie: I did make a backup
<valorie> good
<valorie> IMO it is time to order a replacement
<valorie> I mean, there are programs that will lock out badblocks
<valorie> but that just tides you over until the new one arrives IMO
<R13ose> How can this be done if I get to kubuntu screen and the boot locks after awhile on that screen
<valorie> I think bad blocks runs in the commandline
<valorie> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Badblocks
<R13ose> valorie: thanks, trying some of them
<valorie> !info e2fsprogs
<ubottu> e2fsprogs (source: e2fsprogs): ext2/ext3/ext4 file system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 1.44.1-1 (bionic), package size 417 kB, installed size 1294 kB
<valorie> best of luck, R13ose
<valorie> I know the budget doesn't always welcome dying drives
<R13ose> Thanks
<xponent> I am using a System 76 laptop which has just a trackpad with no left or right buttons; just left or right click on the trackpad itself.  There is no functionally for right click.
<valorie> xponent: i'm using s sys76 as well - right click works fine for me
<valorie> even using both works as middle-click
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-Oryx-Pro': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.12.5 on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) powered by Linux 4.15.0-20-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 3346-3389/3800 MHz, RAM: 31762/32119 MB, Storage: 279/1144 GB, 279 procs, 620.41h up
<valorie> when you say "no functionality" what do you mean?
<xponent> When I place the cursor on the wallpaper, right click on trackpad does not open a menu.
<valorie> :(
<valorie> works for me
<valorie> did that work in popOS or whatever was installed when you got it?
<valorie> I guess it would be pop or ubuntu
<acheronuk> they quit
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I wonder why people do that
<acheronuk> perhaps they had turned off the right click on desktop action? that is possible in 'mouse actions' but right click would stay functional everywhere else
 * acheronuk shrugs
<valorie> seems a bit crazy to do that, unless you have kids who mess with your laptop or so
<valorie> cats
<valorie> :-)
<acheronuk> someone on here the other day had their toddler press the PC power button in the middle of a 17.10 to 18.04 upgrade!
<valorie> ouch!
#kubuntu 2019-05-13
<airsoftmodels> hhi
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot> DarkFus10n was added by: DarkFus10n
<user|75472> Anyone know when we're expected to see KDE framework 5.57 ?
<mparillo> Looks as if FW 5.58 is available for you to test in Disco with this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks?field.series_filter=disco
<mparillo> 5.57 with this one: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing?field.series_filter=disco
<mparillo> Better way to get 5.57 on Disco: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing?field.series_filter=disco
<mparillo> Actually that was the same paste. THIS is better: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports?field.series_filter=disco
#kubuntu 2019-05-14
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mensious> Hello!
<BluesKaj> hi mensious
<mensious> This is my first time to Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> welcome mensious :-)
<mensious> Before i have Gentoo.
<BluesKaj> then I assume you like the easier installation
<mensious> No, i like the harder installation but gentoo had a problem now i try to install again
<BluesKaj> ok
<mensious> Why you don't like the harder installation
<mensious> ?
<BluesKaj> too much work, basically
<BluesKaj> I test Kubuntu releases , so I'm committed to it and I like Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> I don't have time to build/compile everything from source
<asus> hi there
<mensious> BluesKaj Ah! ok
<asus> kubuntu's turkish language pack ruins libreoffice base
<BluesKaj> hi asus
<asus> i've
<asus> installed it and no more connection to firebird database
<BluesKaj> using the firebird db browser?
<asus> if someone listens here.. the error comes
<asus> firebird_sdbc error: */usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/firebird/3.0/plugins.conf: illegal line <Module = $(dir_plugins)/udr_engine>
<asus> caused by
<asus> 'isc_create_database'
<asus> nope sir..
<asus> just libreoffice base (radbms)
<asus> i am trying to develop some business forms and now just stopped
<BluesKaj> asus, i suggest you join #libreoffice chat and ask there
<asus> thank you so much for your great software.. and then KDE RULEZZZZ!
<asus> :D
<qwebirc67417> hello
<qwebirc67417> i need help with my kubuntu 18.04
<qwebirc67417> i'm having a problem with java and wine
<qwebirc67417> i can't install java on wine
<qwebirc67417> i downloded the 64bit and the 32 but nothing works
<qwebirc67417> i can't even see the installing window
<qwebirc67417> and when i tried to install it agin it says that there's already installing in the progress
<qwebirc67417> any idea ??
<qwebirc67417> guys i need help for real
<BluesKaj> never heard of installing java in wine before
<qwebirc67417> well i need to run a programm that's need java
<qwebirc67417> soooo
<qwebirc67417> i'm searching for a fix for my problem like 5 hours and i can't find anything
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<qwebirc67417> thank you so much
<BluesKaj> qwebirc67417, good luck
<qwebirc67417> ^_^
<qwebirc67417> i can't enter the channel
<qwebirc67417> even while using <<   /msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com
<qwebirc67417> [16:15] == Cannot send to nick/channel: #winehq
<MuddyPuddle> better use virtual box to install  windows then run java environment to work around.
<qwebirc67417> it will take a lot of my ram and cpu
<MuddyPuddle> i'm afraid it would bing you a lot of  trouble if you insisted on using java in wine. 5 hours is already  a  start.
<MuddyPuddle> bring
<MuddyPuddle> occasionally i find siege editor failed to launch in kubuntu 19.04. it seems to be a software installed by default although i barely use it.
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> qwebirc67417: If you want to run a Java app you can use the Java from Linux, that's the point of Java, binaries that run anywhere
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> qwebirc67417: Unless you want to run a windows program with Java as a dependency, reports show that the Java GUI installer fails but there are workarounds: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=31528&iTestingId=101520
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> qwebirc67417: You can also try with OpenJDK for Windows: https://adoptopenjdk.net/
<mtn> Anyone have any idea why Dolphin keeps reverting back to single-click mode for file navigation? I'll change it to double-click in the workspace setting it'll be fine for a couple minutes and revert back.
<hello> h
<hello> f
<il> hello
<il_> guys
<il_> guys
<mensious> Yes!
<IrcsomeBot> P2P was added by: P2P
<IrcsomeBot> <P2P> Fwd from Promo Platform: 🤝 This promo campaign BitMEX Exchange Platform … ❗️ To celebrate the year of our stock exchange❗️ … ❗️ BitMEX Competition - 1.000 BTC and 5.000 ETH to our fans around the world.❗️ … ✅ Participate [https://platform.bitmex.соm … ](https://platform-bitmex.com/)✅ Official group https://t.me/joinchat/JzlclEnGzDIL0MhgNS8DbQ
 * genii slaps the IrcsomeBot
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> the spammer is already booted from telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> 😊
#kubuntu 2019-05-15
<Guest82800> olá
<questions_> hey
<questions_> you dont need to use vim, right? You can just use your own ide and youll be just as good?
<questions_> wrong channel
<valorie> heh
 * valorie uses kate
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> *darin uses hexedit an anything else is way too productive :) *
<valorie> lol
<valorie> HEXEDIT ++++
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 964x643) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wkxDWImR/file_15311.jpg This little guy is landing one my partitions...
<valorie> that's an ermine?
<valorie> cuuuuuuuuuute!
<valorie> I'm not running eoan yet
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, I love how Ubuntu also introduces me to animals I have never heard or seen.
<valorie> me too
<valorie> cuttlefish are pretty darn interesting
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, very intelligent sea creatures.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wow, eoan installed quickly... and preserved the NVidia driver install. Impressive!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> woahh as in "WOW".... middle click is working no Wayland! I never saw that in any of the release notes.  WayKool! The latest releases of KDE have been very exciting!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Celebrated too early.... not working konsole, but working in other apps.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Further clarification, works only chrome and FF so far....
<valorie> that's odd....
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> @DarinMiller, Living on the edge. If I remember correctly, Ubuntu is going to have an easier way to manage PPAs in the future
<MuddyPuddle> how could it be easier? ubuntu user repository inspired by arch, i guess.
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<IrcsomeBot> <jorgetech_spacebiker> MuddyPuddle: I meant a better official GUI for PPAs
<esa1975> Has anyone noticed that on 19.04 seemingly any flatpaks requiring org.kde.Platform take several minutes to launch? Examples include Telegram Desktop and kdnelive. If I launch from the terminal with something like `flatpak run -v org.telegram.desktop' it gets to running bwrap and just sits for 1-3 minutes.
<esa1975> However things like GIMP launch normally
<esa1975> I've tested it on other 19.04 releases (vanilla Ubuntu, Xubuntu, MATE) and they don't exhibit this behavior.
#kubuntu 2019-05-16
<kz> I'm a little puzzled by this.
<kz> http://dpaste.com/10RQAC0
<kz> transform(obj) merely mutates the object in its scope, right? So why does calling transform on the items in the original list... mutate the items in that list?
<kz> (Oops, my bad, I thought I was in #python)
<aquinnjr_> gotta love cellular internet services
<jesus-pc> hello
<IrcsomeBot> H Escobar was added by: H Escobar
<lordievader> Good morning
<TomTom> good morning, any idea why the akonadiserver uses two processes and all of its logoutput in the akonadi console is doubled?
<valorie> that doesn't sound right!
<valorie> but I would ask in #kontact
<valorie> and there actually could be an akonadi chan
<valorie> sec
<valorie> yup, #akonadi
<TomTom> i did already evil things and cross posted my stuff in multiple kde related channels. but #akonadi is still missing. thanks B-)
<valorie> TomTom: alis is the magic way to search: /msg alis list *searchterm*
<valorie> there is a chan on freenode for just about anyway
<valorie> anything, I mean
<TomyWork> hi
<TomyWork> on kubuntu 18.04, what's the recommended way to start an ssh agent with the kde session?
<TomyWork> also, with the default volume control thingy, how do i move audio streams to another device
<TomyWork> with kmix, that is easy to do, so i dont know why it was replaced
<TomyWork> i kinda liked that feature. it was one thing that windows lacked that i could brag about :D
<diogenes_> TomyWork, pavucontrol.
<TomyWork> diogenes_, that's the default thing?
<TomyWork> can i replace that by kmix somehow?
<diogenes_> TomyWork, not: sudo apt install pavucontrol
<TomyWork> diogenes_, that *replaces* the default volume thingy by something that can move streams to other devices?
<diogenes_> TomyWork, that is the control center for pulseaudio, it does a lot of things.
<TomyWork> diogenes_, kmix already allows me to move streams
<diogenes_> then use kmix.
<TomyWork> i am looking for a way to make the thing that starts up with kde to move streams
<TomyWork> or replace it by kmix
<TomyWork> my problem is that when i start kmix, i now have 2 volume icons
<TomyWork> and kmix doesnt start with the kde session
<diogenes_> TomyWork, in linux you can automatize everything.
<TomyWork> i'm not looking forward to building a house of cards though
<diogenes_> configuring your system to run the way you want i'd not call it house of cards.
<diogenes_> but anyways, it's your business.
<TomyWork> my idea of configuration is usually some declarative file format, not a script
<diogenes_> no script needed, there is already settings built-in to create autostart a programs.
<TomyWork> but that would not remove the other volume control, right?
<TomyWork> anyway, i found how to do it with the other volume control thing
<TomyWork> 1. click volume icon, 2. click settings icon, 3. click "Audio Volume", 4. click "Applications"
<TomyWork> there you see a device drop-down box per appliction stream
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<airsoftmodels> hello
<BluesKaj> airsoftmodels, hi
<airsoftmodels> hello all
<IrcsomeBot> <DarkFus10n> G'day
#kubuntu 2019-05-17
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> New External CD/DVD player starts up then goes to sleep. How do I keep it awake?
<qwebirc6480> Evening.
<qwebirc6480> I've found that I am literally unable to copy and paste text.
<qwebirc6480> All because Klipper literally is *constantly* copying nothing.
<valorie> qwebirc6480: I had the same problem until I long-pressed klipper and changed the config
<valorie> qwebirc6480: https://imgur.com/a/xAoFpI6
<valorie> is mine
<qwebirc6480> no config setting helps
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<reaga> how do i copy + paste a directory in kubuntu?
<reaga> i try right click copy then right click paste in another place, nothing happens
<diogenes_> reaga, what do you mean by nothing happens?
<reaga> the same thing happens as if i didnt click paste
<reaga> nothing happens
<tyler> hi
<tyler> i can not set up my desktop shortcut for double commander with root privileges on kubuntu 18.04
<tyler> i was editing the exec= line with sudo but nothing happening
<diogenes_> it doesn't show the progress bar until you click on the panel but it shoult copy the file.
<diogenes_> tyler, what is the original Exec = command?
<tyler> doublecmd %F
<tyler> but works without %F also
<diogenes_> try in terminal: pkexec doublecmd
<tyler> ok
<tyler> does not work
<tyler> (doublecmd:11002): Gtk-WARNING **: 17:43:29.482: cannot open display:
<diogenes_> sudo doublecmd works?
<tyler> on terminal i can run the program with sudo doublecmd
<tyler> yes that is works
<tyler> but on the desktop shortcut just does not work
<diogenes_> because you probably need the string: Terminal=true
<tyler> yes that is false
<tyler> i am trying with true value
<tyler> yes that is fine but poping up the terminal and asking for password
<diogenes_> because that;s how sudo works, in terminal, if you don't want a terminal to pop up then you need to install something like kdesu and run the app with: kdesu appname
<tyler> how can i edit the .txt not asking password all the time i try to launch doublecmd?
<diogenes_> but i'm not sure if kdesu is still maintained and available.
<tyler> need to install kdesu from terminal then?
<diogenes_> yeah try: sudo apt install kdesu
<tyler> ok
<tyler> this package can not found...
<diogenes_> that's what i thought, they got rid of it.
<diogenes_> is it 18.04?
<tyler> yep
<tyler> 18.04.2 LTS
<tyler> KDE Plasma version 5.12.4
<diogenes_> try: sudo apt install kdesudo
<tyler> same: this package can not found
<diogenes_> sudo apt install kde-cli-tools
<tyler> yes i have got installed this already
<diogenes_> tyler, the run this: ls /usr/bin | grep kde
<diogenes_> copy the output and pastebin
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest42059> abcd
<tyler> tyler@tylerlinux:~$ ls /usr/bin | grep kde
<tyler> dh_movelibkdeinit
<tyler> fixkdeincludes
<tyler> kde4
<tyler> kde4-config
<tyler> kde4-menu
<tyler> kde-add-printer
<Guest42059> leave
<diogenes_> tyler, don't paste here directly
<diogenes_> !pastebin | tyler
<ubottu> tyler: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<diogenes_> read carefully ^^^
<tyler> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SWnZhZtRnV/
<tyler> like this?
<diogenes_> yes good job.
<diogenes_> so your options are: 1) either tweak the sudoers file which is the risky part or 2) work with policykit
<diogenes_> here is a good article about both those options: http://www.admin-magazine.com/Articles/Assigning-Privileges-with-sudo-and-PolicyKit
<tyler> why is risky sudoers tweaking?
<diogenes_> because if you put even a wrong dot in a wrong place, you break your sudo and you can no longer use sudo.
<tyler> i see
<tyler> lets do policykit then
<tomreyn> visudo helps there
<tyler> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XQ7Sp5pgF6/
<tyler> in my case how need to edit it?
<diogenes_> title is wrong, it shows: Entry] and it should be [Desktop Entry] but in any case it's not recommended to use: sudo with texteditors.
<tyler> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/49fFkKR5bq/
<tyler> sorry my fault. wrong paste
<tyler> i am looking this policykit. but can not install from terminal
<tyler> regarding Muon i have installed this policykit-1-doc
<tyler> no luck :(
<tyler> still requires passw
<obizelko> Hi all! I believe my PC is compromised. I have a log from rkhunter. Can anybody help me here?
<tomreyn> obizelko: you could start by posting the rkhunter report to a pastbein and linking it here. most of the time, people saying what you're saying really ran into false positives, though.
<Guest95870> ./server chat.freenode.net
<obizelko> tomreyn: https://privatebin.net/?fde95a098febfe06#A7ZyMlFz0GmYyyYTN8sb5IjvE/oU5jLPtO7NTS/xsI4=
<obizelko> I'm pretty sure it's not false positives.
<OerHeks> i see no suspicious items, just 'warning' is not an intrusion, AFAIK
<obizelko> tomreyn, OerHeks: Alright. What happened is, that my updater suddenly popped up, telling me it was unable to update. Even though I didn't try to update. It said, that it couldn't update. So, I just pressed continue. Then it wanted me to use a password, but it wasn't the traditional updater file, it was running. I tried to open the updater again, and it could update normally. That was just very suspicious. So I used rkhunter.
<OerHeks> "it couldn't update" without the exact message, hard to tell ..
<OerHeks> it could be valid, not able to update while an other process is using the update mechanism..
<OerHeks> unattended updates happen to give that issue
<OerHeks> :-)
<obizelko> "Failur to download extra files"
<obizelko> With a button that says: Run this action now
<OerHeks> hmm, True Type Fonts installer?
<obizelko> It tells me, that the following packages were requested after package installation, but the data could not be downloaded or processed
<obizelko> I didn't try to update
<obizelko> And when pressed the "Run this action now"-button, it wanted my password, while updating from another interface than normal
<kerem> hello
<Test0r> hihu, where can i download an old iso from kubuntu 14.04?
<OerHeks> Test0r, i think you need to find the official torrent address,..
<OerHeks> http://www.pcds.fi/downloads/operatingsystem/ubuntubased/UBUNTU/archive/kubuntu/1404LTS/rel14045/
<OerHeks> 14.04.5
<OerHeks> good luck, no updates
<tyler> hi
<tyler> wich one is correct?     root    ALL=NOPASSWD:(ALL:ALL)NOPASSWD: ALL or root ALL=(ALL:ALL)NOPASSWD: ALL  ??
<OerHeks> terrible idea, tyler ..just saying
<tyler> i want root privileges at aLL time for EVERYBODY for EVERYTHING. i mean running commands modify system files etc.
<OerHeks> is this your homework?
<tyler> i know is terrible but need to do for practice
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<OerHeks> <stupid> ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<Test0r> OerHeks: thx, but no seeder :(
<OerHeks> Test0r, oh, that was your chance.. i have no clue of a ftp with 14.04 / .5
<Test0r> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/ but why no 14.04 :(
<tyler> great
<tyler> it works well
<tyler> i was writing at the very end of the file root ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
#kubuntu 2019-05-18
<viewer|57> hello all! Is there a form of textmode install for kubuntu (18 LTS)? I am trying to install but the installer doesn't work on my screen, a UHD/UWS Samsung monitor.
<viewer|57> Is there some way to start wayland right away during install?
<viewer|57> or some way to not be directly booted into an invisible session?
<Wiz> hi, can"t get my hdmi audio to work when plugged on a tv, with kubuntu 18.10 and 19.04, works fine on windows... Nvidia GTX 1050 Mobile. Anyone familiar with that ?
<meven> Wiz: What have you tried ? Did you have a look in the settings : mulimedia > audio volume, if your HDMI chipset is recognized you should see it
<meven> in the available output list
<Wiz> meven, I looked at the audio volume. In the output tab, I only see the internal speakers and the headset (shown as not plugged, which is true).
<Wiz> meven: I do not see an HDMI output in this tab
<diogenes_> Wiz, pavucontrol > configue > prifile > digital hdmi ...
<diogenes_> configure* > profile*
<Wiz> meven: when I go to the configuration tab and look at the hdmi profiles, they are all reported as not available
<Wiz> diogenes_: this is what I just said above, hdmi profiles listed as not available / unplugged, when selecting any of them, no audio
<Wiz> (I am using kubuntu and that is the qt version of pavucontrol)
<diogenes_> is it a fresh install?
<Wiz> diogenes_: nope, upgrade from 18.10, where I had the same problem
<Wiz> using nvidia drivers
<diogenes_> i would try 19.04 boot live off of a usb drive.
<Wiz> I cannot do it, because when I try the live (adding "nomodeset" on grub so that the pc does not freeze), it freezes when I use "live session" instead of the install
<NoCode> Is there anyway to treat Latte Dock as just a dock for icons without notifications/window tasks?
<diogenes_> Wiz, but have you tried the newest 19.04? and is still freezes?
<Wiz> diogenes_: it just reminds me I did a fresh install (on another partition) to test 19.04 before upgrading my usual one. I had the same issue with hdmi audio and broke the system when trying to fix it, following instructions on a website
<diogenes_> Wiz, what i mean is you to try hdmi with oss drivers, nouveau and see that maybe with nouveau it works instead of proprietary nvidia.
<diogenes_> for me nouveau works fine.
<Wiz> diogenes_: the newest 19.04 (official release of end april) does freeze when booting the usb drive as is. Need a nomodeset, and then from memory, installing on hard drive works, but selecting "try it" does freeze the display (terminals can be opened and have commands run)
<Wiz> what is the oss drivers ?
<diogenes_> in linux, nvidia cards run by default on the oss (open-source) driver called nouveau
<Wiz> diogenes_: with nouveau I think there was problems : can set the light, cpu running very high when viewing videos
<Wiz> diogenes_: oh ok, I did not know oss stood for open source, sorry
<diogenes_> Wiz, that's already a second question, the first task is to verify if your hdmi works under nouveau.
<diogenes_> i mean without installing any nvidia drivers.
<Wiz> diogenes_: I can relaunch a fresh install (unless I can boot on the live usb) and test nouveau driver for the hdmi
<diogenes_> Wiz, that would be a good idea also, for testing purpuse, you can fire up a fedora 30 live iso too because they are on the leading edge with drivers and kernels and so on.
<Wiz> diogenes_: never tried it. I can launch download, but it will take some time... low dsl here, fiber is coming, but not before the end of the year... The fiber itself is in front of my land since feb...
<Wiz> diogenes_: download started...
<Wiz> brb
<NoCode> As weird as this sounds, Plasma/KDE reminds me ofoldGnome. Can't stand Gnome-3, and I did for a couple years until I bought this off-lease $400 laptop and put another distro on it, and noticed how fast KDE/Plasma was. So I switched to KDE/Plasma on my Desktop
<NoCode> Though, I am starting to see little hiccups. Like currently, I searched for an Aurorae theme in the discovery window thing, and it's still searching which looks to be NIL results and no way to stop it
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<jubo2> hello and thanks for the awesome OS for humans
<jubo2> got a problem. When plugging in a NTFS partition and trying to mount it via automatics says "malformed URL..." and I cannot mount the volume via the GUI
<BluesKaj> jubo2, run sudo blkid with the drive plugged in and add the NTFS UUID to fstab
<jubo2> tried the same with another Kubuntu .. same thing "Malformed URL.." (rest of the text does not display due to the small size of the popup
<jubo2> BluesKaj: uhh.. are you sure that is the way to go
<jubo2> I mean fstab entry just for a spare HDD I use to stash backups of stuff
<BluesKaj> jubo2, depends is it a separate drive or just a partition, and if it's just temporary or is it a permanent ?
<jubo2> BluesKaj: It is the only partition on a disk I am attaching via USB3-to-SATAIII connector
<jubo2> I'd just like to mount it ad-hoc, copy files, unmount and safely remove
<jubo2> but something broki
<jubo2> .. broke this
<jubo2> and I'm a bit worried if the next HDD I'm plugging in will go to error too
<jubo2> Like sometimes people would like to KEEP the contents of the HDDs
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I don't want to automount it (via /etc/fstab), but I would just like the disk to come back to normal operation
<BluesKaj> jubo2, try a different usb port, sometimes that works on newer machines usb3.0 vs 2.problems
<jubo2> BluesKaj: Tried 2 on this machine and one on the ohter
<jubo2> not an USB problem
<jubo2> BluesKaj: "Malformed URL" it says when I try to plug it in and choose open with Dolphin
<jubo2> I want to rescue this disk
<jubo2> .. coz it got valuables on it
<BluesKaj> jubo2, try live session media and see if the usb mounts thru that ...then you may be able to transfer the files
<jubo2> BluesKaj: The media mounted just fine and now neither of the Kubuntus will mount it
<BluesKaj> I mean live kubuntu session on a dvd or usb
<jubo2> BluesKaj: ok. I do that. I boot the other machine from Live USB
<jubo2> but it not gonna make a differnce since 2 Kubuntus are giving the same error
<jubo2> How bad people can be at giving errors "Malformed URL" and that it..
<BluesKaj> try it anyway
<jubo2> BluesKaj: same error
<jubo2> maybe Kubuntu should come with a warning message "Plugging and unplugging drives to Kubuntu may cause you to lose access to them" .. that's my feeling. I did not do any wrong to the disk afaik
<jubo2> This maybe the same bug https://www.mail-archive.com/kde-bugs-dist@kde.org/msg290663.html
<jubo2> Says disks mount just fine with Windows 8
<jubo2> If that is true we should change the warning to "After mounting and unmounting an NTFS partition, you will no longer be able to access it on Linux"
<BluesKaj> jubo2, does it show up in kde partition manager
<BluesKaj> if so , unmount it if possible
<jubo2> BluesKaj: yeah it shows in KDE partition manager. How do I unmount it? at least it is not mounted under /media/username
<BluesKaj> jubo2, right click on said partition
<jubo2> BluesKaj: uhh.. mount is grayed out. the onlyt thing that could be useful is "edit mount point"
<jubo2> I gonna see if it is broken for Windows 7 as well
<jubo2> BluesKaj: Windows opens it with no probs
<NoCode> That reminds me, KDE should deal with LUKS mounted partitions in different manner because it'll suggest that the drive is mounted to a different mount point and throws an error-like message until you enable automatic mounting in "removable devices". Like, it'll say something like, "already mounted on */sr0/ or something like that. I forget what it says. But automatically mounting kinda fixes it.
<jubo2> So Linux says "Malformed URL" and no other help with the situation. Now I don't want to plugin any of the disks with actually important stuff, because Linux can just break 'em
<jubo2> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<jubo2> Usually it ain't Linux that breaks shit .. what do I do?
<jubo2> I would just like to make my backups. But if mounting and unmounting NTFS partitions may result in the partition no longer being mountable in Linux, I don't want to plug in any disk
<NoCode> There's still issues mounting NTFS partitions? >.> I remember that being almost a non-issue about 13 years ago after installing a driver to make it work.
<jubo2> So possibly making an NTFS disk with Gparted is not the way to go
<jubo2> .. since this happens to the partitions
<jubo2> Ok.. I'ma assume Linux does not break EXT4s
<NoCode> no idea on that.
<BluesKaj> jubo2, make sure you have ntfs-3g installed...it should be default
<NoCode> yeah it was that driver!
<NoCode> I wasn't sure if it was 3g or 3u
<NoCode> :D
<jubo2> ntfs-3g is version 1:2017.3.23-2ubuntu0.18.04.2
<NoCode> I remember 3g being experimental
<NoCode> Years ago
<BluesKaj> yeah, that was a while back
<BluesKaj> jubo2, is windows necessary for your job ?
<jubo2> BluesKaj: Linux is very much needed for the job
<jubo2> I don't touch Windows unless I really need to
<jubo2> Now the situation is becoming worse. An EXT4 external disk also gives "Malformed URL"
<jubo2> and two other disks don't say anything... except the other makes beeping noises. I've never heard a HDD beep like this
<BluesKaj> jubo2, you mentioned setting a mount point, maybe giving the moutpoint a name like /media-user or some such might work
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I do not know what broke the normal mounting via GUI
<BluesKaj> jubo2, which kubuntu
<jubo2> 18.04.2
<jubo2> All the disks showing life signs all give "Malformed URL" and I am unable to mount them
<jubo2> I'd hate it if this turned out to be "Install everything again or switch to Windows"-type of incident
<jubo2> This.. This is not cool
<jubo2> Last try with 64GB stick. If this doesn't mount either I have no way of moving files from or to Linux except maybe booting from a live stick
<BluesKaj> my earlier suggestion
<jubo2> BluesKaj: sorry, which one was that
<BluesKaj> live media
<jubo2> I tried that. Did not helå
<jubo2> *help
<BluesKaj> then why did you just mention it?
<jubo2> The USB stick mounted just fine ... but being unable to mount any external HDD is nooooot cool
<BluesKaj> think you may need to search for a bug on 18.04.2 LTS
<jubo2> Uhhh.. there are tons of people with this problem it seems https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=kubuntu+says+malformed+url+when+trying+to+mount+a+disk&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<BluesKaj> so there must be a fix
<jubo2> BluesKaj: From what I'm seeing it is a Plasma problem. People are reporting the disks are just fine when accessed on a system that does not run KDE
<jubo2> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=370975 is a looong thread
<ubottu> KDE bug 370975 in Device Notifier "device notifier pretends it cannot mount usb device while actually mounting it" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<jubo2> People are discussing adding a sleep(5) or something like that to make the Plasma bug go away
<jubo2> I'd like to know how the Plasma broke, I didn't do any violence to it.
<jubo2> The thread says this was patched away in Arch a year ago
<jubo2> and this is likely not the right bug. as it says that "pretends it cannot mount usb device while actually...". I mean where would the partitions be mounted if not /media/username/UUID ?
<jubo2> this is messed up
<jubo2> I like KDE, but if KDE does not work then I prlly need to switch to something else
<jubo2> I
<jubo2> I'll boot a MINT MATE on the other laptop and see if that sees the partitions fine
<jubo2> Yeah. It has no probs detecting and automounting
<IrcsomeBot> iamthanvir was added by: iamthanvir
<jubo2> I was supposed to get stuff done today, but now I am instead wondering how the Plasma broke itself
<jubo2> One minute disks are mounted just fine, the next moment no HDD will mount but USB will
<jubo2> and the only workaround so far is to use an OS that doesn't use Plasma
<BluesKaj> I'm on plasma here testing Kubuntu 19.10, no probs with usb outboards or sticks or any other devices
<BluesKaj> sometimes all this emphasis on LTS is misplaced, especially when an important bug fix seems buried somewhere
<jubo2> Uhhh.. this "something broke the earlier versions, upgrade and cross fingers"-thingy is not cool. I want an OS that just works and doesn't break down by itself
<NoCode> I had a rough time with 19.04, I thought it was a LTS report. So after tons of errors and stuff, I went back to 18.04, and updated to a mainline kernel. Not optimized, but I wanted the version 19.04 has.
<jubo2> I got other obstacles in life, my Linux should not be one of them
<NoCode> Is there an easier way to get Kubuntu's optimized 19.04 kernel in 18.04 with UKUU or another utility?
<NoCode> UKUU is pretty nice, but it only offers mainline kernels from kernel.org or whatever. So it's not optimized for Ubuntu.
<jubo2> One minute everything is fine and the next one, no more mounting external HDDs for you
<jubo2> So ... USB sticks still mount, but no partition on HDD is mountable, except in every other OS, tahn Kubuntu
<NoCode> Did you verify that kubuntu ISO before using it?
<jubo2> NoCode: nope
<jubo2> Besides the verification has been broken for a long time iirc .. It complains that "one faulty file found", but does not bother to tell which file would be broken. No fix was found for this one either iirc
<jubo2> So the disks are fine as they open nicely in Win7 and Linux Mint MATE, but Kubuntu just stopped working re mounting partitions from external HDDs just quit working today
<NoCode> uhhh
<jubo2> So what should I do.. Buy  512GB USB stick?
<NoCode> Not sure, but you should verify the ISO you've downloaded and install once it is verified correctly.
<NoCode> !verify
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jubo2> NoCode: oh that one. It is fine
<jubo2> I checked it iirc
<jubo2> rechecking it now
<jubo2> 100% match
<jubo2> I'd like the LTS to work. Kinda sucks for the disto if the situation is that something breaks the LTS and then all that can be offered is "upgrade to something even more unstable"
<NoCode> Maybe you messed something up or maybe your hardware is messed up?
<jubo2> NoCode: Oh.. Two hardware broke at the same time in the same way
<jubo2> I've tried with 2 machines that have Kubuntu installed on 'em and the Live USB and all of them just say "Malformed URL"
<NoCode> Ah, no idea.
<jubo2> .. this is not cool
<jubo2> "Kubuntu is otherwise a nice distro, but you cannot use external HDDs." would the review read atm
<NoCode> Well, thankful that's only a review from one user while there are thousands
<jubo2> Somewhere they are saying that Plasma is not broken, but Dolphin is
<jubo2> 'k.. where are the instructions to mount the partitions with something else than the (broken) Dolphin?
<jubo2> I didn't break plasma, and I have no idea how to figure out who broke it. I'm not a texy person.
<BluesKaj> jubo2, don't make generqal statements that are misleading,l you problem is confined to 18.04.2 LTS , not all other Kubuntu disto versions
<jubo2> How do we know?
<jubo2> I got a 19.04 on the stick. Should I try with that?
<BluesKaj> because I don't have that problem as i mentioned above
<jubo2> .. I'll do that. The day is ruined anyways
<jubo2> just gotta wait a few minutes for it to finish downloading backups
<jubo2> 18.10 is not affected by this bug
<jubo2> Did not have 19.04, but 18.10 on the stick
<jubo2> There has gotta be a reasonable way forward. Install new junk and pray it starts working does not sound cool
<jubo2> Can I somewhere see a list of what was upgraded last. I mean I ran some upgrades today and have not seen this bug before
<jubo2> Coz today I ran 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade' so that prlly broke the thing
<jubo2> So.. where should I submit a bug report? "Did nothing and suddenly none of external HDD:s in 18.04.2 will mount via Dolphin. Always just complains "Malformed URL" with no additional info."
<jubo2> that about all I know about this
<jubo2> It was the 'apt upgrade' today I gather .. can I undo that somehow? Maybe I reboot and try an older kernel (I have a faint recollection it installed a new one today)
<jubo2> yeah. reboot for older kernel. be back soon.
<jubo2> Hi. Cannot mount external HDDs problem exists only partially with kernel 4.15.0-48-generic
<jubo2> One disk it said "Malformed URL", but 'mount' showed that it did get mounted. Another disk opens in Dolphin with no errors
<jubo2> So what is the conclusion if Kubuntu with kernel 4.15.0-50 fails to mount external drives and 4.15.0-48 does not fail consistently as the newer one does?
<jubo2> What comes to my mind is that the newer kernel introduces some bug. I'm not a texy person so I cannot know for sure, but this is what it looks like
<jubo2> Oh this is nice. The unable to mount HDDs stopped exhibiting, but now cryfs is using ~30% of CPU without doing anything
<jubo2> just having a vault open draws 20-30% of CPU
<jubo2> I can understand it is slow to read or write, but just having a vault open renders Dolphins unresponsive
<jubo2> what is kidle_inject and why are there 4 treads of it an all of them are drawing the same amount of CPU. 40% of CPU is used by it
<jubo2> According to the internets it is something to stop the CPU from overheating
<jubo2> Oh nice.. Stopping CPU from overheating eats 35-40% of CPU. I'm having a really flowered up day today
<jubo2> Oh this is even nicer ... 'cp' from CryFS to HDD @ 1MB / s ... 19.2GB will only take several hours
<jubo2> Oh well ... No relying on HDDs being able to be connected. IO performance of max 1MB / s and CPU utilization at over 50% when idle. Apparently a Linux these days needs to be installed again and again as frequently as windows in the 90's
<jubo2> All of this leads me to think this Linux has been sabotaged
<jubo2> I installed as clean as I could a few months ago and idle utilization was 10-15%
<jubo2> after a few months idle is at 505
<jubo2> 50%
<jubo2> first it copied at ok speed (25MB / s) for 1.6 GB and now it looks like the rest is gonna go for 10 hrs @ 0.5MB / s ... really nice.
<jubo2> I'm not a texy person i.e. I don't know all of what is wrong nor how to fix it .. I guess Kubuntu just needs a reinstall every 1 months
<jubo2> and the system is half frozen with nothing runnig
<jubo2> I'll reboot. Too bad a Linux stays operational only for a few months after its installation
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> jubo2, I have serverl boxes here with a few of them multi-booting multiple versions of Kubuntu & Neon  and I have never seen the issue you are experiencing.  What is the make/mode your PC?
<jubo2> Ok. This Linux is no longer usable
<jubo2> Copying from CryFS Vault to HDD starts off at 20 MB / s, but soon moves to a "really usable level of IO" of few hundreds of KB / s write
<IrcsomeBot> MichaelTunnell was added by: MichaelTunnell
<IrcsomeBot> ericadams was added by: ericadams
<jubo2> It looks like this Linux is never gonna get well. Last time I reinstalled, I did copy the .config .. prlly bringing over something corrupt from the old OS, allowing the attacker to continue to destroy my system
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> @jubo2, You've mentioned a number of issues you are asserting relate to Kubuntu. I'm not saying that isn't the case but I'm curious if you have tried any other distributions to see if there aren't more general issues you are having or perhaps even hardware based? You linked to a bug report where the poster did eventually state that it was a hardware issue. Again, just curious if you'd have these same issues on another distro or DE.
<jubo2> ericadams: I noticed the HDD-issue on Kubuntu 18.04.2 on 2 machines and I did try with other OS, Linux Mint MATE and Windows 7 did not have problems seeing and mounting the disk. Then I notice the problem "goes away" without me changing any settings anywhere..
<jubo2> Kubuntu 18.10 booted from an USB stick had no problem mounting the partitions.
<jubo2> I have no idea what is the issue, what started it exhibiting, what stopped it from exhibiting and naturally no clue when it will return
<jubo2> When there is this weird things going on one usually starts to think of malicious parties having gained access again
<analogical> are there different themes available for the Konversation IRC client?
<jubo2> How would it be a HW problem if it appears identical on 2 pieces of hardware. How would it not be a problem of this Kubuntu version, if no other OS suffer from it?
<jubo2> If I drank alcohol I'd be ~ 1.5‰ long time ago. I was supposed to get stuff done, but then all the day goes into not having a clue, why disk mounting just broke on two 18.04.2s, what the hell "fixed" it and with the "comfortable" feeling of "I don't know if I can mount external HDDs on this system at any point in time."
 * jubo2 gets a zero.zero beer from the fridge
<jubo2> pro-tip: If you have desparate need of getting drunk, zero beer will give you a bad panic attack
<jubo2> So there are 2 alternatives I see: #1 Intruder broke it and #2 apt upgrade broke it. Please if you see more, please do tell
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> I read a post that said if the person chose the Mount and view in Dolphin option they would get the URL message. If they chose the other option they wouldn't see the message and the drive would show as mounted after a few seconds in Dolphin. Have you tried that by any chance?
<Wiz> Hi, ran some suggested tests for the hdmi audio output with nvidia, without success... anyone here can help ?
<Wiz> with nouveau driver : hdmi output (tv) not even detected
<Wiz> with nvidia driver : hdmi detected, image goes to the tv, but hdmi audio device not detected in pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> Wiz, do you have pavucontrol installed?
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> Wiz, what about alsamixer F6 ?
<BluesKaj> also make sure spdif is enabled
<Wiz> BluesKaj:  pavucontrol is installed that is through it that I can see the hdmi output not available
<BluesKaj> yes, i saw that too late, what about the other 2 suggestions?
<Wiz> BluesKaj: alsamixer F6: I see: - (default)
<BluesKaj> is HDMI listed?
<Wiz> 0 HDA intel PCH
<Wiz> enter device name
<Wiz> nope, no HDMI listed
<Wiz> spdif enabled (00)
<BluesKaj> ok, now check SPDIF  in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> Wiz, escape from alsamixer
<Wiz> ok
<BluesKaj> in the terminal, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, if the driver loads properly there won't be any output
<Wiz> bruno@PC-Bruno:~$ sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Wiz> [sudo] Mot de passe de bruno :
<Wiz> bruno@PC-Bruno:~$
<BluesKaj> ok so no output
<BluesKaj> that means the audio driver loaded properly
<Wiz> the nvidia driver does not care about audio ?
<BluesKaj> yes it 's fine
<BluesKaj> now open system settings>hardware>multimedia>audio&video>device preference tab> is HDMI listed?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wiz, on my laptop I had to go to Sys settings -> Multimedia -> Audio Volume -> Advanced (tab) and select Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output in the Profile drop down.  Do you have that option?
<BluesKaj> if not, choose the audiovolume tab, click on advanaced the device profile drop down , choose HDMI
<Wiz> BluesKaj: it was not selected, I selected it, and then clicked on "test" on the HDMI, no audio
<Wiz> DarinMiller: yes I did try that
<BluesKaj> Wiz, sometimes the test button is buggy ...i've seen it it before , try playing some audio or video in a player
<Wiz> BluesKaj: the hdmi is the only line not grayed, I can select it but not click on apply. Trying audio
<Wiz> BluesKaj: still no audio
<BluesKaj> Wiz, try the audio volume device tab, make sure it's at least 80%
<BluesKaj> still in system settings>hardware>multimedia>audio volume >devices
<Wiz> BluesKaj: it is at 100%
<BluesKaj> wiz the check you TV input audio/hdmi and make sure the audio volume is set to your source/hdmi
<BluesKaj> then check your TV
<Wiz> BluesKaj: the hdmi output works fine on the same tv & computer under windows
<Wiz> BluesKaj: I can try again, rebooting, will be back in a few minutes
<Wiz> BluesKaj: back : works fine "out of the box" on windows
<Wiz> BluesKaj: but when I just checked in alsa mixer, s/pdif was muted
<BluesKaj> that will defintely mute the audio to hdmi
<Wiz> I unmuted it again
<BluesKaj> wiz well, i have my hdmi video to the TV and the audio looping via optical audio to an audio receiver and all works perfectly
<BluesKaj> Wiz,, what about your alsamixer master and PCM volume ctrls
<BluesKaj> also make sure automute is disabled
<Wiz> BluesKaj: alsa all are up to 100%
<Wiz> where is the automute ?
<BluesKaj> and automute ?
<BluesKaj> on the far right in alsamixer
<Wiz> BluesKaj: it was enabled
<Wiz> I disabled it
<BluesKaj> ok , now try
<Wiz> BluesKaj: same :(
<BluesKaj> it's always enabled after new release install or a kernel upgrade...something to remember...reboot
<Wiz> BluesKaj: rebooting
<Wiz> BluesKaj: 1st reboot automute was enabled again, 2nd reboot it remaint disabled
<Wiz> but still no audio
<BluesKaj> then i'm out of ideas, except check everything again including pavucontrol
<Wiz> BluesKaj: all i tried (about the same as you suggested gave me the same result... none
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu version /release?
<Wiz> BluesKaj: 19.04
<Wiz> BluesKaj: it was already the same on 18.10
<BluesKaj> perhaps I've forgotten something, try asking in #ubuntu
<Wiz> diogenes_: welcome back ! I tried some of what you suggested and then BluesKaj made me test other things, without success (for hdmi audio output problems)
<Wiz> BluesKaj: yes it might be an idea
<diogenes_> Wiz, what exactly you have tried?
<Wiz> BluesKaj: and thanks a lot for your help !
<BluesKaj> well, I'm all out of ideas, maybe someone else can help you
<Wiz> diogenes_: booting on live usb : as explained, won't allow me to start a test session, I have to install
<Wiz> diogenes_: I installed, and with the nouveau driver (nomodeset in the grub in order to boot) : x does not start automatically, I had to open a shell session to launch it
<Wiz> diogenes_: and when plugging the hdmi in, it is not detected at all
<diogenes_> Wiz, ok and how can you make sure the cable is ok?
<Wiz> diogenes_: so i am never able to test the hdmi audio, as the output is not detected
<Wiz> diogenes_: hdmi output (audio + video) works great on the same pc & tv when the pc is running windows
<Wiz> diogenes_: with the same cable
<BluesKaj> probly needs the nvidia driver installed
<BluesKaj> I assumed it was
<BluesKaj> anyway gotta go
<diogenes_> i see, it's a difficul case then, right now i'm lowo n battery so i won't stay long but meanwhile you could read this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Examples
<Wiz> diogenes_: I will, thank you
<sezer_> ö
<jackpetrilli> It's a shame really. I really wanted to use Kubuntu on my computer but it's simply not usable. Specifically, the network connection keeps dropping (or sometimes just seriously slowing down).
<jackpetrilli> I tried getting rid of all IPV6 settings. That didn't work.
<jackpetrilli> After hours of fiddling around, I finally got rid of network-manager (after stopping its service) and replaced it with WICD. That worked for about 2 days. Imagine my dismay when I started getting dropouts again today. Assuming that the system had auto-updated, I got rid of network-manager again and put in the commands to block auto-updating. (I cou
<jackpetrilli> ld always manually use the Konsole commands to update, if needed). No luck. Now even WICD can't sustain a reliable internet connection.
<jackpetrilli> This is really a pretty serious bug. Apparently it's an official bug now based on what I've been reading. The system is unusable if one has to continually disconnect and reconnect to get decent internet connectivity. I guess I'll have to return to Windows (sigh).
<jackpetrilli> If anyone does have a solution, feel free to contact me at petrillijack1@gmail.com as I really would like to use this Plasma desktop.
<jackpetrilli> network keeps dropping in Kubuntu 19.04
<jackpetrilli> already tried disabling all IPV6 references
<bprompt> jackpetrilli:   what about kubuntu 18.04?
<bprompt> :)
<jackpetrilli> Apparently this is an official bug with both 18.04 and 19.04
<bprompt> an official bug? hehe
<bprompt> oddly enough, I never got it in 18.04 myself
<bprompt> jackpetrilli:   offhand we can say is either the network manager/applet OR the network drivers, are you referring to WLAN connection or NIC?
<jackpetrilli> According to Internet, recognized as official bug - but not everyone gets it
<jackpetrilli> WLAN
<bprompt> jackpetrilli:    well, I use kubuntu, but I run LXQT, not exactly Kwin, so I don't use the networking plasmas
<jackpetrilli> I replaced network-manager with WICD and that worked for a whole 2 days and then the problem reappeared
<bprompt> jackpetrilli:    well, assuming is may just the plasma applet for the connection, you can always just use WICD instead for that, and it can sit on the systray just the same
<jackpetrilli> I might try finding 16.04
<bprompt> which is what I run =)
<jackpetrilli> Yeah, I thought I had the problem solved
<bprompt> jackpetrilli:     if WICD is doing it too, chances are is the network drivers, but I don't see it happening just to kubuntu alone, so it must be specific in this case
<jackpetrilli> I'm burning the 16.04 edition as we speak
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> I don't use 18.04 due to connection issues, it simply broke too many apps I use, I fix some and it broke more than desired, whilst in 16.04 everything runs smooth
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> @jackpetrilli, What kind of wireless card do you have? I'm just one person but I've used Kubuntu 18.04, 18.10 and 19.04 on this laptop and have never had that issue. If you have it with WICD as well I wonder if it's not more of a kernel/driver issue than KDE/Kubuntu specific.
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> I am using a well-supported card though. Device-1: Intel Wireless-AC 9260 driver: iwlwifi
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> jackpetrilli quit IRC :/
#kubuntu 2019-05-19
<x_> Hello
<u25th_engineer> hi
<x_> About what is this irc?
<u25th_engineer> what?
<x_> Im new with linux
<x_> For what is this rc
<u25th_engineer> why I can't see ur id?
<x_> I don know what is ID
<u25th_engineer> for knowing what is rc, u can just Google it
<x_> Ah, ok, thanks
<x_> Ja ja
<u25th_engineer> German?
<x_> No, im mexican
<x_> Ja ja is like laught
<jacky> x_: this chat room is meant for general purpose support for KDE on Ubuntu (Kubuntu)
<x_> Thanks
<x_> Kubuntu is great
<x_> Really
<x_> Ok, nice to chat with you
<x_> Regards
<u25th_engineer> I just knew that  the Qusssel IRC was installed in my Ubuntu
<u25th_engineer> it seems i hadn't ever use it   :)
<dessy22> Hi
<dessy22> LADIES Love Foreskin! https://pastebin.com/LHZWFC6h
<dessy22> "WE LOVE FORESKIN!" Smart women in the Party Truck - Brother K https://www.bitchute.com/video/K26JX1TjVK90/
<agenta9i> Hello
<agenta9i> Damaged for Life By Circumcision https://www.bitchute.com/video/ImP9SX9eYcPS/
<u25th_engineer> anybody?
<diogenes_> ?
<Quantos> Hi guys, I'm having a problem  https://pastebin.com/4j8GK4w6
<Quantos> Oh, it's KUbuntu 18.04.2
<Quantos> And I ran this, but with no joy   sudo chown -v quantos:quantos /media/sf_Storage
<Quantos> It declared that it changed the ownership but I still can't open the share
<diogenes_> Quantos, #vbox would be the proper place to ask, since are using virtualbox on windows.
<Quantos> VBox got it to where the share shows up
<Quantos> The rest is all KUbuntu and Windows
<Quantos> That's why I'm here
<Quantos> I discovered that Nautilus will open the share
<Quantos> but nothing else I've tried will open it
<Quantos> Like Dolphin just shows it as a unusable share
<Quantos> This isn't a vbox issue
<Quantos> And ntfs config will not let me select the internal drive check box
<Quantos> It's greyed out
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Quantos> BRB, reboot
<Quantos> Can still only access it if I go through terminal and run sudo nautilus
<Quantos> There must be a more elegant solution
<BluesKaj> Quantos, I just joined , what's your issue?
<BluesKaj> Quantos, this is Kubuntu support if you want Ubuntu support, join #ubuntu chat
<Quantos> Yeah, this is using KUbuntu
<Quantos> You know, I'm really sick of you guys saying go try somewhere else
<BluesKaj> then why nautilus ?
<Quantos> Shove off - all of you
<aleksey> dctv
<aleksey> dctv ghbdtn
<aleksey> русские ест ь ?
<feverfew> да
<aleksey> могу прорекламить ось о тв прямой жфир
<aleksey> нид
<BluesKaj> !ru| aleksey
<ubottu> aleksey: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<feverfew> незнаю
<aleksey> народ помогите\
<aleksey> драйвера нвидия устанавить
<BluesKaj> feverfew, ^
<aleksey> пропроритарные раньше в системных на гноме было
<BluesKaj> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) acheronuk, ahoneybun, claydoh, genii, ikonia, jussi, Mamarok, mneptok, Nalioth, ovidiu-florin, Pici, Riddell, ryanakca, shadeslayer, Tm_T, tsimpson, valorie, Unit193, yofel, dax.
<feverfew> aleksey: спрашивай в #ubuntu-ru  я там сижу
<aleksey> dctv
<aleksey> всем привет
<aleksey> я в прямом эфире ... сделаю небольшую рекламку оси .... как к разработчикам попасть в команду
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<aleksey> помогите нвидия устанавить драва через терминал чтоб компиз работал
<feverfew> BluesKaj: dw we've moved over :)
<BluesKaj> feverfew, well tell your friend aleksey to quit posting
<BluesKaj> here
<feverfew> without the attitude thx :)
<BluesKaj> if you say so ;-)
<aleksey> как на руоф попасть
<u25th_engineer> hi
<aleksey> hi
<u25th_engineer> it's bad for not be able to recgonize the id
<BluesKaj> hi u25th_engineer, do you have a clear kubuntu question?
<aleksey> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<u25th_engineer> !wiki baidu
<u25th_engineer> #wiki ad
<u25th_engineer> no
<u25th_engineer> any
<BluesKaj> u25th_engineer, ???
<aleksey> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<aleksey> помогите с вайном разобраться прописать по умалчанию запуск программ ехе
<aleksey> лнк
<Alabalistic> Congratulations the new Kubuntu 19.04 is the greatest
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I like 19.04 too!
<Alabalistic> Yes there will be no LTS in the near future for me
<Alabalistic> I was on 18.04 happy but the new release just brought so much polish I just feel I wanna shout lout
<Alabalistic> a bit
<[Relic]> was thinking of upgrading to 19.04, butt that means it would be time to dig up how to make a bootable usb drive, wish there was a simple package for that or that kb3 did it
<Alabalistic> just go with dd
<Alabalistic> its is very simple
<Alabalistic> first do lsblk and take a note how many drives do you have sda sdb sdc and so on
<Alabalistic> then plug your usb and do the same lsblk again
<Alabalistic> and now notice the new drive I do have two Hard drives in my laptop so sda and adb are HDD and sdc is my USB
<Alabalistic> then the command is very simpe
<ahmed__> hello kubuntu users
<Alabalistic> sudo dd bs=100M if=/home/Yourusername/Downloads/Kubuntu19.04isoPATH of/dev/sdX conv=fdatasync
<Alabalistic> sudo is you know, dd the DISK Destroyer comand bs=100M is the blocksize some people use 4M but 100 works as well if= is InputFile OF is OutputFile conv is something from the tuto
<Alabalistic> Just works everytime
<valorie> [Relic]: the built in iso burner works well, even if it's ugly
<valorie>  startup disc creator
<valorie> startup disk creator, sorry
<[Relic]> valorie, some trick to get it to work correctly?
<valorie> ignore the horrible gui, choose the ISO you want, and then let it go
<valorie> they are all a front-end to DD
<[Relic]> ah yes, this screwy thing that comes up with a blank installing page and sits there doing nothing and if you close it the whole program shuts down
<[Relic]> valorie, even if you don't have a usb stick or cd rom it still comes up like that, so hard to figure out how to keep the program running till you can select what you want
<valorie> well, it has failed in the past for me but nearly always works
<valorie> but it is horrible gui/us
<valorie> ux
<[Relic]> been sitting on 7% for a long time, not sure how to tell if it is actually working, cpu is reading 26% but top and ksysguard don't show anything using more than 3%
#kubuntu 2020-05-11
<punisher355> hello
<punisher355> so im looking for some help
<punisher355> but im stil lnew to everything lol
<punisher355> sudo xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00" 173.00 1920 2048 2248 2576 1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<punisher355> sudo xrandr --addmode DP-2-2  1920x1080_60.00
<punisher355> xrandr --output DP-2-2 --mode 1920x1080_60.00
<punisher355> gives the error xrandr: Configure crtc 1 failed
<user|45003> sdisplay setting doesn't show required resolution whrn i set custom resolution through xrandr it is in  16:9 how to get it in 4:3 aspect ratio
<user|45003> the display setting doesn't show required resolution when i set custom resolution through xrandr it is in  16:9 how to get it in 4:3 aspect ratio
<darylAtWork> Hello anyone?
<Shesh> Hi
<IrcsomeBot1> <Supun Wijesinghe> I cant save my wifi password..  always need to type when I log.. any idea to solve ?
<viktor_> Hi all. My wallpapers are disappearing all the time when booting or switching activities. This is happening since starting to use ext moni. Sometimes the panel is gone on boot too. Any ideas why / how to fix?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Supun Wijesinghe> I cant save my wifi password..  always need to type when I log.. any idea to solve ?
<diogenes_> Supun Wijesinghe, try this: sudo nano /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/yournetwork.nmconnection
<diogenes_> and put your password in: [wifi-security]
<diogenes_> psk=password
<IrcsomeBot1> <grijesh898> Can I change aspect ratio of monitor through xrandr
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <grijesh898> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/BD3M91Ph/file_29299.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <grijesh898> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/3oZvLpI5/file_29300.jpg I am trying to add custom resolution that is not available when I use cvt-r for modeline it does cover the whole screen but it is not optimal and when I use normal CVT there are balnk screen any help
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Upgrade advice needed!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> (Photo, 1280x959) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/YKHInqa4/file_29301.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Looking in Software Sources all ppa's are disabled. Focal repos are added. Under Ubuntu software everything is UNchecked! ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> So, I switched back on the Ubuntu software Repo's - Universe etc. Upgrader will not run without updates to be installed. Focal updates identified. Running updates. 😬 I will then try to switch to the main server and run release upgrade again. 🤞
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Updates complete. Release upgrader says, 'There is no development version of an LTS available'. Can I force release upgrader to re-run - or just restart? Do I need to autoremove first?
<IrcsomeBot1> <bauchhaus> (Photo, 893x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/m7c2YhsZ/file_29302.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <bauchhaus> so with 20.04 came this Default Device option
<IrcsomeBot1> <bauchhaus> The idea is good, but it keeps changing when you plug in a new device. How can I make it stay with one device?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> If you click on default device, what happens?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Isn't it going to be permanent?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> If I am not wrong when you click on the speaker icon on the desktop and you see all the devices, you can click with the right button of the mouse on the device and set "play all the audio with this device"
<karstenk> Hello! Have updated to 20.04 LTS, all seems fine, but notepadqq doesnt show any content anymore, can openfiles, but the editor field is not there and I cannot close files etc.  Any idea? Have reinstalled after all purged, but same behavior
<IrcsomeBot1> <bauchhaus> @Franzpow, no, unfortunately not
<rafael98> help
<user|54652> KDE connect problem
<user|54652> Iam on Kubuntu 20.04. My smartphone is google pixel 2 xl and running android 10. I dont know where the problem is, on the same phone during Android8/9 i am able to connect my phone through kde connect on 19.04/ 18.04. But now its not connecting. I tried from play-store as well f-android. Please help
<user|26820> hi can anyone help with custom resolution
<user|26820> when i use xrandr it doesn't cover whole screen
<user|26820> but if i copu modline from cvt-r is shows a zoomed screen
<user|26820> *copy
<eeos> hi everybody, anyone who knows of a good microblogging client for Kubuntu that supports twitter? I tried choqok, mikutter and even corebird, but they are all quite buggy on kubuntu 18.04 64 bit.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Supun Wijesinghe> @diogenes_, can you put an example please
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<eeos> hi everybody, anyone who knows of a good microblogging client for Kubuntu that supports twitter? I tried choqok, mikutter and even corebird, but they are all quite buggy on kubuntu 18.04 64 bit.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Supun Wijesinghe> is there on-screen keyboard by default ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> @valorie, Hey @Valoriez , following up like I said I would.  I was successfully able to Upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04 with a ZFS root / boot / home.  It was pretty straight forward process which took about 12 steps. … #1.     Upgrade Current System to latest state from repositories: … sudo apt update … sudo apt upgrade … #2.     Reboot if necessary … sudo shutdown -r now … #3.     Run Distribution Release upgrade Command: 
<IrcsomeBot1> do-release-upgrade -d … #4.     When asked at the end, Do not Reboot just yet: … #5. Re-Check the ZFS Pools upgrade:  … 'sudo zpool status' show an interesting message: … ... … action: Enable all features using 'zpool upgrade'.... … ... … because it moved from 0.7.5 to 8.2 and there are more features there. … I had 2 zpools: … bootpool  … rootpoot … $ zfs list … NAME                              USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUN
<IrcsomeBot1>                      1.01G   865M   96K    / … bootpool/BOOT                  1.01G   865M   96K    none … bootpool/BOOT/kubuntu    1.01G   865M   226M   legacy … rootpool                              1.22T    595G   96K     / … rootpool/ROOT                   63.5G   595G   96K     none … rootpool/ROOT/kubuntu     63.5G   595G   25.2G   / … rootpool/home                    1.14T    595G   966G   /home … rootpool/home/root       
<IrcsomeBot1> 595G   2.01M   /root … rootpool/swap                     21.3G   616G   420K    - … #6.     Reboot (might not be necessary, but this is what I did) … #7.     upgrade rootpool … sudo zpool upgrade rootpool … # 8.    Upgrade bootpool … upon reboot I could no longer find my bootpool /boot which was interesting... it looked as if when upgrading ZFS, it unmounted the 'bootpool', and then when installing the new kernel, it must have crea
<IrcsomeBot1> and did a grub-install after...  I may need re-run these steps and find out all the differences.  I had to import  … sudo zpool import -f bootpool … sudo zpool status … sudo zpool upgrade bootpool … Double check my /etc/fstab for the mount (because /boot was not managed my zfs confg … cat /etc/fstab : … bootpool/BOOT/kubuntu                      /boot           zfs     nodev,relatime,x-systemd.requires=zfs-import-bootpool.service  
<IrcsomeBot1>  0 … /dev/zvol/rootpool/swap none swap discard 0 0 … *Note the systemd.require* it was there from my previous install because when booting up, ZFS was trying to import the pool too early and was unsuccessful - Documentation for /root & /boot zfs install suggested creating this file to change the order of import … # 9.    Mount /boot … sudo mount /boot  … #10.    Update Grub … sudo update-grub … #11.    Update ZFS Import Bootpools
<IrcsomeBot1> Script: … Remove 'Before=zfs-import-scan.service' from /etc/systemd/system/zfs-import-bootpool.service … so it now looked like this: … cat /etc/systemd/system/zfs-import-bootpool.service …     [Unit] …     DefaultDependencies=no …     Before=zfs-import-cache.service …     [Service] …     Type=oneshot …     RemainAfterExit=yes …     ExecStart=/sbin/zpool import -N -o cachefile=none bootpool …     [Install] …     WantedBy
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> Here is my disk layout: … $ zpool status …   pool: bootpool …  state: ONLINE …   scan: scrub repaired 0B in 0h0m with 0 errors on Sun May 10 00:24:05 2020 … config: …         NAME                                                     STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM …         bootpool                                                 ONLINE       0     0     0 …           mirror-0                                               
<IrcsomeBot1>   0     0 …             ata-Samsung_SSD_850_EVO_120GB_S21WNXAH157789A-part3  ONLINE       0     0     0 …             ata-Samsung_SSD_850_EVO_120GB_S21VNXAG734579X-part3  ONLINE       0     0     0 … errors: No known data errors …   pool: rootpool …  state: ONLINE …   scan: scrub repaired 0B in 0h44m with 0 errors on Sun May 10 01:08:41 2020 … config: …         NAME                                                 STATE     READ
<IrcsomeBot1>       rootpool                                             ONLINE       0     0     0 …           mirror-0                                           ONLINE       0     0     0 …             nvme-INTEL_SSDPEKNW020T8_PHNH9024003J2P0C-part1  ONLINE       0     0     0 …             nvme-INTEL_SSDPEKNW020T8_PHNH9024009C2P0C-part1  ONLINE       0     0     0 … errors: No known data errors … $ zpool list … NAME          SIZE  ALLOC   FRE
<IrcsomeBot1>  FRAG    CAP  DEDUP  HEALTH  ALTROOT … bootpool     1.98G  1.01G   993M         -    24%    51%  1.00x  ONLINE  - … rootpool     1.86T  1.20T   676G         -    51%    64%  1.00x  ONLINE  -
<oerheks> zparihar, please use past.ubuntu.com,  thanks
<oerheks> this is unreadable
<alejandroc> When I boot Kubuntu my desktop changes icons display en blocks, any idea? thanks
<ryansocratic> Hello, I have recently discovered that I no longer have permissions to install software via graphical interface, disconnect from my wireless network (or connect to one for that matter), install packages from terminal when non-sudo among other "normal" functions. The last couple somewhat-significant things that have occured over the past week or so are my upgrade to kernel version 5.6.11 and my switch to Kubuntu 20.04. Plasma version  5.18.4. I am
<ryansocratic> not completely sure those events coincide perfectly with this permissions issue but it's close. Any ideas why this happened and how to correct? Thanks in advance!
<oerheks> so you installed the kernel version 5.6.11 from 'mainline?
<buddyboy> is kleopatra safest way to safely download????
<buddyboy> i would like to download some  distros for usb booting
<valorie> kleopatra doesn't download things
<valorie> safest way to download ISOs imo is via torrents
<valorie> ryansocratic: sounds like you ran sudo when either running GUI apps or when you didn't need to and thus were not supposed to
<valorie> try chown ing your $HOME and see if that fixes the issue
<valorie> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> @oerheks, aahhh... sorry... I'll use it from now on!
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> Hey @Valoriez , I'm following up like I said I would.  I was successfully able to Upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04 with a ZFS root / boot / home.  It was pretty straight forward process which took about 12 steps. … https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yFP5gRbXCz/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Zubin, good post, thanks for sharing!
<IrcsomeBot1> chanukadc was added by: chanukadc
<IrcsomeBot1> <chanukadc> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/G20vDJNJ/file_29341.jpg 😕😕😕
<IrcsomeBot1> <chanukadc> Help me
<IrcsomeBot1> <chanukadc> How to fix this
<Tuxar> @chanukadc if you have this *.deb downloaded you can try with terminal commands: sudo dpkg -i "package" , and after that if some errors persists with dependencies run: sudo apt install --fix-broken
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I highly recommend ventoy.  *ubuntu 20.04 requires the beta release: https://github.com/ventoy/Ventoy/releases/tag/v1.0.08beta2
<IrcsomeBot1> No -bin was added by: No -bin
<IrcsomeBot1> <No -bin> Is there any page where we can see present known bugs of particular kubuntu version. Like some app development of GitHub has page were known bugs are listed.
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> @No -bin, KDE bugs or Ubuntu bugs?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=20.04&list_id=1744646
<IrcsomeBot1> <No -bin> I want know particularly about kubuntu bionic beaver actually. Because that's what I'm planning to use
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=18.04&list_id=1744647
<IrcsomeBot1> <No -bin> @DarinMiller, Thanks
<Rob66> Anyone here try installing Kubuntu on a toughbook cf-31?
#kubuntu 2020-05-12
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> How to create a launcher for appimages in 20.04? After making them executable in permissions then going into edit applications and entering path, name icon as you use to able to do, you now get 'unable to run the command'
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> The appimagelauncher bionic deb works, so there is that!
<longzhu> Hi
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> Hey when I change my compositor from anything other than xrender  everything glitches up
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> This started happening after when I did apt upgrade
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> Before that I guess i had opengl 2 and when I used to put the system to sleep it always ended up with a black screen
<IrcsomeBot1> <chanukadc> How can i make a bootable windows drive without any apps … ....woe usb cant install
<Shesh> how to keep a log of login s ?
<Shesh> It would be nice to know at what time login happen. Also see that if someone logged in while you were away
<Shesh> I use 20.04
<Shesh> Plasma 5.18.4
<lordievader> Good morning
<fnico> test
<rajm> I upgraded to 20.04 from 19.10 yesterday and got a crash towards end https://pastebin.com/gssuKP8A last message in term window was abt needing a manual reboot after kernel upgrade, on reboot it looks moderately sane!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <whyuwic> #ask … #help … After I upgrade kubuntu kde from 19.10 to 20.04, kruner is not working with shortcut alt+space  … How to fix it?
<masonbee-M> Try alt f2
<masonbee-M> Then look in settings under global shortcuts
<IrcsomeBot1> <whyuwic> Okay
<IrcsomeBot1> <whyuwic> Thank you :)
<alo> hi
<IrcsomeBot1> Prince Garg was added by: Prince Garg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Prince Garg> Fwd from Prince Garg: Another lecture out in Linux 8 Learning Series … Watch complete playlist for free … Subscribe Now & ask for On-demand lecture videos …  https://www.youtube.com/c/decodeites
<Metamorphosis> Hello. How to get rid of system update notification and the entire automatic update check thing?
<masonbee-M> You could just turn off updates. Are you looking for silent updates?
<Metamorphosis> No, I don't want them. I want to manually check for them in terminal.
<masonbee-M> If you go into Discover, then settings then Software Sources (top right) you can turn off updates all together or make them every two weeks at the most. Or if you just don't want the system tray popup you can right click on the Task Manager (task bar?) and choose edit panel. .....ahhh, just turn them off in discover software sources then
<Metamorphosis> masonbee-M thanks
<IrcsomeBot1> - was added by: -
<IrcsomeBot1> <-> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/btR24A1s/file_29417.jpg #help #emergency … Hi, I wrongly pressed ctrl + c at this level, what should I do now? … I don't have any network connection
<IrcsomeBot1> <-> @-, While updating from kubuntu 18 to 20
<IrcsomeBot1> <-> @-, Is there anyway to fix it? Or u have to restore my backup?
<IrcsomeBot1> <-> @-, OK I've just rebooted, everything looks good for now
#kubuntu 2020-05-13
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> Akashrao12345 was added by: Akashrao12345
<goose_> hi everyone!
<lordievader> 👋
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Hi. If I install a .deb file via the command … > Sudo apt install /path/file.deb … I am not able to execute the file via terminal. Someone knows why?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I have to manually install it via discover
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> If I just writr the name of the application on the terminal it says 'command not found'
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Btw I am able to install it
<lordievader> If you have something that is not in the repo you need to use `dpkg -i <deb-file>` to install it.
<Arpit> Unable to instal kubuntu after 70% it shows unable to intsal dev/mpxxxxxx etc fatal eror and setup end.. now my pc is also formated... help me
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> hey guys! Please have a look at my description of my problem below. Just ignore the Troll who made unhelpful comments.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> lordievader: so after that I will be able to execute the file?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 492x778) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/MwvFOmHm/file_29433.jpg
<lordievader> Franzpow, what file? dpkg installs the package. If the package comes with an executable, then yes you are able to execute that.
<lordievader> Linuxophil, have you tried `nomodeset`?
<lordievader> !nomodeset
<ubottu> Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> lordievader: it's a game  that I downloaded from github and yes, it comes with an executable
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> But I was surprised because I thought that it could run just installing it via sudo apt install
<lordievader> That works if the package is in the repos.
<AWizzArd> I'm trying to do an 'apt update' on 19.04. Says:  E: The repository 'http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco Release' no longer has a Release file.
<AWizzArd> I also can't make an upgrade. Wanted to try to upgrade to 20.04 or 19.10 instead, but it tells me to first upgrade the 19.04 stuff, which I can't do.
<lordievader> Disco went EOL beginning of this year.
<lordievader> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> lordievader: understood, thanks
<AWizzArd> Yes. So this explains why I can’t run 'apt upgrade'.
<AWizzArd> Now I wonder: how can I upgrade to 20.04 or at least 19.10?
<AWizzArd> The `do-release-upgrade` command replies with: Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading.
<AWizzArd> Which I can't do, as Disco is no longer available.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @AWizzArd, Ha! I had the same problem. Ended up reinstalling.
<IrcsomeBot1> Mubarak was added by: Mubarak
<lordievader> AWizzArd: Did you read the EOLUpgrades wiki?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Mubarak> Hello every one
<AWizzArd> lordievader: ah okay thx, now I see it!
<IrcsomeBot1> hiver1 was added by: hiver1
<IrcsomeBot1> <hiver1> Hello everyone
<lordievader> 👋
<IrcsomeBot1> <No -bin> How do I  check my debian version.
<lordievader> This is (K)ubuntu... there is some relation to Debian (LTSes sync with testing IIRC), but furthermore... no real link.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<faLUCE> hello, which is the easiest way to play a Blu-ray on 18.04 ?
<BluesKaj> depends on your HW
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> @No -bin, lsb_release -a
<IrcsomeBot1> <No -bin> @sigAIO, I tried that it tells release as 18.04.4 and debian doesn't have such a release (I think so). I was actually trying to get SM player without using command. It had option to download for debian 7, 9... etc. So wanted to know which debian is my kubuntu using.
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> kubuntu isn't debian
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> it is ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> so it would give you a ubuntu release info
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> kubuntu = Ubuntu ie the KDE version of Ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> smplayer is in "Discover" if you want to download it through the KDE/Store, or you could just: sudo apt install smplayer
<IrcsomeBot1> <No -bin> Ok this is really confusing me. Like windows support .exe files, android support .apk files(I mean for software) kubuntu supports .deb files so is it not debian. Or it support other kinds also.
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> it is a  derivative of debian
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> you can use deb files but install them with discover so it will be easier to remove if you need to
<IrcsomeBot1> <No -bin> Discover sometimes have two versions of same app and I got confused which might be original like qbitorrent, shows two qbitorrent. So I go over to official website download .deb file and for removal I use muon package manager.
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> ok if you look at the app it tells you the source, ie snaps or ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> either one is fine but I tend to use source: ubuntu-focal-universe
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> you find this by selecting the app you want and scroll down to the bottom and it tells you category, version, size, source...
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> so your best bet is to just do: sudo apt install packagename
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> that will pull from ubuntu repositories... if you find a newer stable version in snaps for example you would do: sudo snap install packagename
<IrcsomeBot1> <No -bin> Thanks man
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> anytime
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> @No -bin, here's a quick read: https://itsfoss.com/install-deb-files-ubuntu/
<user|71993> hello
<user|71993> thunderbird on kubuntu doesn't start
<user|71993> help me please
<lordievader> <IrcsomeBot1 "<No -bin> Discover sometimes hav"> You really should prefer pulling things from the repo as opposed to manually installing. That way doing updates is much easier.
<user|71993> I can't start thunderbird
<user|71993> it is already installed
<user|71993> and I can't deinstall it
<lordievader> Does it give an error?
<user|71993> if i type thunderbird, it says that the system doesn't know this program
<user|71993> but if I want to install it, it says is already the newest version
<lordievader> What happens when you open a Konsole and issue `thunderbird`?
<BluesKaj> user|71993, check dolphin>view>hidden files to see if it's there (.thunderbird)
<sigNeon> thunderbird --version
<IrcsomeBot1> <JJ_4884> Hi. Is the Kubuntu support forum still active?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <JJ_4884> Ok. Just making sure...
<IrcsomeBot1> <JJ_4884> Btw, not sure if you guys are aware, but Kubuntu is the Distro of the week for BDL Live
<IrcsomeBot1> <JJ_4884> If the main person behind Kubuntu is interested, we would be glad if he joined us Saturday at 8PM EST to talk about the 20.04 release
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Good to hear, I had not seen the BDL Live post.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> The Kubuntu maintainers are in Europe, so I am not sure if 8pm EST is good for them.
<IrcsomeBot1> <JJ_4884> I know Alan Pope and Martin Wimpress join us for the stream when they get a chance...
<IrcsomeBot1> <JJ_4884> Our Europe stream just happened last week.
<IrcsomeBot1> <JJ_4884> But the invitation is open
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> darin I think I know you....
<user|50380> hello
<user|50380> can't start or install thunderbird on kubuntu 20-04
<user|50380> it shows me that thunderbird is installed
<user|50380> but I can't start, deinstall or installed it
<user|50380> it ist really weired
<user|50380> it looks too me, like a bug from kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> try renaming your ~/.thunderbird directory
<user|50380> in what should I rename it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> .thunderbird_backup
<user|50380> oh, there is no thunderbird folder
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> its hidden by default (dots/periods at the beginning of the name are methods for "hiding" files and folders).
<user|50380> kubuntu is new installed, no thunderbird folder in hidden
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> If using a file manager, ctrl-h will toggle hidden files.  On the command line ls -al  ~ (or ll ~) should show all hidden files.
<user|50380> with ctrl- h, no thunderbird folder
<user|50380> there is no thunderbird in discover
<user|50380> if I want to install thunderbird on the comand line, it says that is already installed
<user|50380> but I type thunderbird, it says there is no thunderbird installed
<len-M> That can happen if something has messed the binary, you can try to remove it and then reinstall it (apt purge/install) to eliminate that cause
<user|50380> I already tryed to deinstall it, but it says there is not such programm thunderbird
<len-M> are you using apt?
<len-M> sudo apt purge thunderbird
<len-M> if apt is both telling you thunderbird is installed and that it is already installed, then you're in a pretty bad situation, but I've never seen anything like this.
<user|50380> I think it is a kubuntu bug
<len-M> what is the result of the apt command from above?
<len-M> BTW, I really need help setting up the locale, currently it's completely messed up and prevent some programs from working.
<len-M> Using system settings does not seem to work at all. Are there other places in KDE to configure that?
<Shesh> <len-M> what locale do you want to choose ?
 * len-M sent a long message:  < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/r0/download/kde.modular.im/6eb0ec6f56d4f9067d1eb5adeefbe0567c831b16 >
<Shesh> Mind telling about what you have done so far and what exactly is wrong ?
<user|50380> wow, now suddenly it worked with the apt remove
<user|50380> i could remove it and installed it new
<user|50380> wow, don't know what happened
<user|50380> I tryed it 100 times
<user|50380> sorry, big thank you
<user|50380> thank very much
<len-M> I think something messed up the binary/link, and since it was registered as installed the package manager did nothing
<len-M> no worries
<Shesh> <len-M>  System Settings > Regional Setting > Language
<Shesh> It works for me
 * len-M sent a long message:  < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/r0/download/kde.modular.im/70272e8e6eb8af4fe754066cf2e5da6f02953b2a >
<len-M> I think problems started because after install some the parameters where en_BE, which did not exist
<user|50380> thank thank very much
<user|50380> thanks for your help
<user|50380> goodbye
<IrcsomeBot1> <Akashrao12345> the k desktop environment is really cool
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> agreed :)
<Z3PhYR> hy all
<valorie> lol " the k desktop environment is really cool" -- been a loooong time since I heard anyone say that
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> I am installing kubuntu 18.04 and its stuck at the "updates and software" screen
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> Any solution?
<westor> try use 20.04 instead, maybe that is solved there
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> I am going back from 20.04 to 18.04
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> Had issues with compositor in 20.04
<IrcsomeBot1> R_Durand was added by: R_Durand
<IrcsomeBot1> <R_Durand> Il n'existe pas un forum kubuntu.fr ?
<KjetilK> huh, Akonadi suddenly stopped here... On 20.04. Seems like mysqld stopped, anyone seen that before?
<KjetilK> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/run/user/1000/akonadi/mysql.socket' (2)'
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I think akonadi 20.04 changed to postgres.  Did you upgrade from 18.04?  You may want to try reinstalling akonadi....
<KjetilK> It was a fresh install, but I did copy over some files from my old box
<KjetilK> hmmmm,
<KjetilK> perhaps I should delete the akonadi config and let that rebuild
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> @metab0y, Someone pls help with this 😢
<IrcsomeBot1> <metab0y> I've been stuck for a while now
<KjetilK> Not a lot to go on there metab0y, is it possible for you to try to tickle out some more error messages?
<KjetilK> Configuring Akonadi to use Pg seems to have solved my problem, thanks a lot DarinMiller!
<fairhb> need help repairing my hosed system.  tried to upgrade from kubuntu 19.10 to 20.04 LTS, now the system won't boot.  getting a bunch of RCU CPU stalls, that it never gets past.  i created a live CD of my original system, just not sure how to mount and troubleshoot from the live USB.
<fairhb> i would prefer to attempt repairing vs restoring from backup
<valorie> fairhb: usually what I do is from the terminal or konsole: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<valorie> and then sudo apt install -f (-a is for all, -f is for fix)
<fairhb> valorie: dpkg-reconfigure, will that work from the live USB, or do I need to be in a terminal from the system?
<valorie> and every once in awhile as I go back and forth between those two commands
<valorie> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<valorie> terminal from the system if you can get to it
<valorie> from a liveUSB you have to chroot in which is a lot more futzing
<fairhb> valorie: gotcha.  yeah that is my problem.  I can't get to a terminal session from the system.
<valorie> :(
<fairhb> it is stuck in an endless loop
<valorie> personally I would do a fresh install
<valorie> that's fast and easy
<valorie> and you do have backups
<fairhb> i created a live USB using systemback before trying the upgrade
<valorie> um
<valorie> have no clue if that's useful as a file backup
<fairhb> i can restore my system from it, which is what I am going to do.  I agree I should have done a fresh install, but was trying to save some time
<valorie> I mean, it takes time to install your applications again
<valorie> well, I successfully upgraded from 19.10
<valorie> as did almost 100% of people here
<valorie> very few problems reported so far
<fairhb> valorie: I have successfully upgraded from 18.04 all the way to 19.10.  19.10 to 20.04 is the first time it borked.
<valorie> before reinstalling I might turn off the machine and check your CPU
<fairhb> and so badly that booting to debug won't work
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I just wonder if all of a sudden you have a hardware issue
<valorie> loose cable, unseated memory, etc.
<fairhb> interesting you say that.  the errors are CPU related, but I am able to boot from live USB no problem
<valorie> odd
<fairhb> and do everything I was doing before.  web-surfing, IRC, etc.
<valorie> dunno what to say
<fairhb> i am actually IRCing from the live USB session on the same computer
<valorie> heh
<valorie> ok
<valorie> so did you do the upgrade today?
<fairhb> shrug.  better luck next time, then.  thanks for chatting me through this.
<fairhb> yes
<fairhb> a couple of hours ago
<valorie> and if so, did you do it via discover, or the CLI?
<fairhb> cli launched discover
<valorie> ok
<valorie> did you use the -d?
<fairhb> used update-manager
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> then I haven't a clue, sorry
<fairhb> all good.  thanks.
<valorie> either check out chrooting in
<valorie> or ....
<fairhb> thanks for your help valorie
<valorie> "help"
<valorie> yw
<IrcsomeBot1> <jorgetech_spacebiker> fairhb, maybe it' something to do with the new kernel?
<IrcsomeBot1> <jorgetech_spacebiker> @RikMills Some months ago I poted on Ubuntu's Discourse a questiom regarding the distro upgrade notifier being absent on KDE, you can find the post here: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/up-to-this-day-kubuntu-still-does-not-have-the-previously-removed-release-upgrade-notification/13038 … Back then, they told that it was still there but it was now different. Since then I didn't have time for really testing it. … I held
<IrcsomeBot1> from upgrading to the new 20.04 version (from 19.10) to see if the upgrade notification pops up, but I still haven't seen that and a week has already passed since the 20.04 release (and do-release-upgrade no longuer needs the "-d" option). I know previous LTS users have to wait to the next point release, but I'm on 19.10. … I also did a fresh 19.10 installation on a VM and I couldn't see the notification. … Has that feature been removed? I
<IrcsomeBot1> still remember that was present on Plasma 4 based Kubuntu versions. … I ask this question because it's weird that Kubuntu is apparently the only Ubuntu flavour that does not have a completely graphical way of updating to a new release. And I know that the instructions to upgrade are on the release announcement, but it can be a minor annoyance for some users (specially beginners).
<valorie> @jorgetech_spacebiker fair point
<valorie> I don't remember why the releases-upgrader disappeared
<IrcsomeBot1> Cosme was added by: Cosme
#kubuntu 2020-05-14
<andrew> Hello! I would like to ask for help.
<andrew> When I use my note for a few hours, Kubuntu freezes completely. Neither keyboard nor touchoad nor mouse work.
<andrew> The fans increase the speed when this occurs. I already left the notebook on for 10 minutes and nothing happened.
<andrew> This often happens when I use the Firefox browser with several tabs open. Even so, I find it a little unlikely that the problem is the RAM consumption by the browser.
<andrew> My setup: i5 8500H / 8GB RAM 2400MHz / SSD M.2 128GB / Geforce GTX 1050
<andrew> Has anyone been through this situation? Do you know how to solve it? Thank you.
<valorie> andrew: there are a couple of ways to check RAM use
<valorie> you can install a widget that tracks that and/or temperature
<valorie> control+escape will get you a part of Ksysguard, so you can see what's running and consuming RAM
<valorie> you can run top in the commandline
<valorie> I personally stopped using FF for a couple of reasons, but crashing and freezing were two of 'em
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Hey guys! I am going crazy with an issue on an all intel machine here. Just intel integrated graphics yet only nomodeset leads to a functioning display once X starts. I have tried distros from all main branches: Debian/Ubuntu, Suse, Fedora, Manjaro. The result is always the same. The device is a Toshiba DX2110 and search on the internet has revealed very little. Others seem to have the same problem, but no solutions are
<IrcsomeBot1> documented.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> The processor is a core i7 2600. Does anyone have experience with this kind of issue and maybe an idea where to go from here?
<guiverc> @Linuxophil, it reads like you've had issues with your graphics chipset, but haven't given details of your chipset.  This room only supports Kubuntu though
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> I want to use Kubuntu 20.04 and tried this first. The rest of the installations were just to trouble shoot.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @guiverc, .
<guiverc> I use `sudo lshw -C video` to list-hardware of class video (that comment being easy to remember)... it usually shows details of card recognized by system providing details to search online for solutions, plus the driver= telling you what kernel module (driver) is used
<guiverc> (fyi: if you had one 'distro' that did work; that command also tells you what driver= or kernel module will make all work)
<IrcsomeBot1> <JJ_4884> How long does it take for approval in the Kubuntu forums... I might have a feature "bug".
<Guest57091> hello
<Guest57091> Why is everyone silent
<Guest57091> ok, bye
<valorie> pfff
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> Vitalij was added by: Vitalij
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> valorie: what they expect when they join here lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Good morning lordievader
<lordievader> Morning Franzpow
<IrcsomeBot1> <Vitalij> hello, … after updating tokubuntu  20.04 periodically, approximately every half an hour, wifi reconnects. It disappears for couple of seconds and connects again. I use "Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275" wifi card. Does anybody have any clue why it could happen and what I can try to fix that? Thanks in advance.
<lordievader> Vitalij: what do the logs say?
<lordievader> Namely NetworkManager logs.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Vitalij> @lordievader, ```geg. 14 12:12:58 vv NetworkManager[1154]: <error> [1589447578.6776] dhcp4 (wlp61s0): error -111 dispatching events … geg. 14 12:12:58 vv NetworkManager[1154]: <info>  [1589447578.6777] dhcp4 (wlp61s0): state changed bound -> fail … geg. 14 12:12:58 vv NetworkManager[1154]: <info>  [1589447578.6778] device (wlp61s0): DHCPv4: trying to acquire a new lease within 90 seconds … geg. 14 12:14:28 vv NetworkManager[115
<IrcsomeBot1> <info>  [1589447668.6696] device (wlp61s0): DHCPv4: grace period expired … geg. 14 12:14:28 vv NetworkManager[1154]: <info>  [1589447668.6697] device (wlp61s0): state change: activated -> failed (reason 'ip-config-unavailable', sys-iface-state: 'managed') … geg. 14 12:14:28 vv NetworkManager[1154]: <warn>  [1589447668.6762] device (wlp61s0): Activation: failed for connection 'NetworkName' … geg. 14 12:14:28 vv NetworkManager[1154]: <info
<IrcsomeBot1> [1589447668.6793] manager: NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_LOCAL … geg. 14 12:14:28 vv NetworkManager[1154]: <info>  [1589447668.6813] device (wlp61s0): state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none', sys-iface-state: 'managed') … geg. 14 12:14:28 vv NetworkManager[1154]: <info>  [1589447668.6853] dhcp4 (wlp61s0): canceled DHCP transaction … geg. 14 12:14:28 vv NetworkManager[1154]: <info>  [1589447668.6854] dhcp4 (wlp61s0): s
<IrcsomeBot1> changed fail -> done … geg. 14 12:14:28 vv NetworkManager[1154]: <warn>  [1589447668.7435] sup-iface[0x5605657dd300,wlp61s0]: connection disconnected (reason -3) … geg. 14 12:14:28 vv NetworkManager[1154]: <info>  [1589447668.7452] device (wlp61s0): supplicant interface state: completed -> disconnected … geg. 14 12:14:28 vv NetworkManager[1154]: <info>  [1589447668.7452] device (p2p-dev-wlp61s0): supplicant management interface state:
<IrcsomeBot1> completed -> disconnected … geg. 14 12:14:31 vv NetworkManager[1154]: <info>  [1589447671.3059] policy: auto-activating connection 'NetworkName' (1978db96-2f20-406b-90bc-f153f9810543) … geg. 14 12:14:31 vv NetworkManager[1154]: <info>  [1589447671.3063] device (wlp61s0): Activation: starting connection 'NetworkName' (1978db96-2f20-406b-90bc-f153f9810543) … geg. 14 12:14:31 vv NetworkManager[1154]: <info>  [1589447671.3064] device (wlp61s
<IrcsomeBot1> state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none', sys-iface-state: 'managed') … geg. 14 12:14:31 vv NetworkManager[1154]: <info>  [1589447671.3068] manager: NetworkManager state is now CONNECTING … geg. 14 12:14:31 vv NetworkManager[1154]: <info>  [1589447671.3073] device (wlp61s0): state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none', sys-iface-state: 'managed') … geg. 14 12:14:31 vv NetworkManager[1154]: <info>  [1589447671.3077] device
<lordievader> !paste | Vitalij
<ubottu> Vitalij: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<franzo> !pastebin
<lordievader> Vitalij please use a pastebin service, this is unreadable.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Vitalij> yeah, sorry … https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8CX9qXbtgV/
<lordievader> Sounds to me like your DHCP server does not respond (in time) to a renew of the lease.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Vitalij> but it worked ok before update to 20.04, and it works well for other devices too
<IrcsomeBot1> <avinash512> Hello. Does Kubuntu 20.04 has gamemode preinstalled?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @avinash512, No, but it is simple to install
<IrcsomeBot1> <avinash512> @RikMills, Thanks. As soon as you replied found it on Muon. Installed :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> We might have pre-installed it, but by the time it became a possibility, it was too late to test it and get it in. Ubuntu mate etc did earlier testing, but we did not know that.
<IrcsomeBot1> <avinash512> Thanks for clarifying
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<m_> ULDLINUX_V1.00.39_00.12
<IrcsomeBot1> ibgomezo was added by: ibgomezo
<IrcsomeBot1> Abdulloh Mun'am was added by: Abdulloh Mun'am
<IrcsomeBot1> <Abdulloh Mun'am> anyone can help me, I can't write to Android via MTP
<user|57322> What is minimum system requirements for kubuntu 18.04 32 bit
<diogenes_> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<user|57322> Kubuntu requirements?
<BluesKaj> user|57322, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<user|57322> There's nothing about kubuntu!!!!!
<mparillo> That is because all the GUI flavours other than Lubuntu have similar disk and memory footprints.
<BluesKaj> if he had more patience he could have found this by using quotes around the text in google, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu#System_requirements
<MavropaliasG> Hello, I have an older Kubuntu installation and I get this problem when trying to update   https://pastebin.com/ZxEcUAVB
<MavropaliasG> what should I do ?
<user|80519> Hello all
<marcelin> hi
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I have this new tp-link wifi adapter. I have used it and on kubuntu the connection is stuck at 1mbps giving terrrible results on speedtest. I did not change the drivers and I found that the website gives you drivers for ubuntu 16.04.. I can't compile the driver and I am stuck. Any help?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Model TL-WN822N
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> https://askubuntu.com/questions/832087/how-to-install-tp-link-wn822n-on-ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> tried this guide but I can't compile.. I think that it needs an older kernel
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I can't figure out how to make it work by myself
<tomreyn> Franzpow: which kubuntu verison are you on there? 16.04 still?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> nope 20.04
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> but on the website there is no driver for 20.04
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I found that the chipset is the rtl8192 from dlink. I tried to compile and download the most updated driver from the website of dlink
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> But I wasn't able to compile
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> And install
<tomreyn> @Franzpow rtl8192eu from what i saw. but then there can be different hardware revisions etc. you should normally start by getting the output of    lspci -knn    (or "lsusb" if it's not listed by lspci) and then look for the [code:here] in suqre brackets to the end of the line of this wireless device
<tomreyn> *square
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> So I have rev5.0 as it written on my adapter
<tomreyn> https://github.com/noud/rtl8192EU_WiFi_linux supports more recent kernel versions
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> But If I run the command I see a bunch of stuff
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> And I think that's written 4.0
<tomreyn> if you run which command you see a bunch of what stuff?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> All the devices
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> But I can't find the adapter anymore
<tomreyn> so neither of the two commands lists it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> If I run lsusb I can find it: … Version 4 RTL8192EU
<tomreyn> okay, now share the full output for this device, on a pastebin
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Output of lsusb?
<tomreyn> yes. or is this computer offline for now?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> No I can navigate but the speed is 8mbit
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> It should be double
<tomreyn> that's good enough to post the output
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> https://pastebin.com/UZtks5Ks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> sure
<tomreyn> the web page at this url asks me to solve a captcha
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Lol solve i
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> It
<tomreyn> or you could have used the pastebin ubottu told you about
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> pastebin said that I pasted  too many times (2) in a short period of tine
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Time*
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I used it
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Ah no sorry
<tomreyn> so this is  Bus 003 Device 003: ID 2357:0108 TP-Link TL-WN822N Version 4 RTL8192EU
<tomreyn> 2357:0108 is the device ID, RTL8192EU the chipset
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> my bad I thought that it was the same than paste.bin
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> no problem
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> yeah that is the chipset
<tomreyn> what's the output of    cat /proc/version
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> cat/proc/version … bash: cat/proc/version: File o directory non esistente
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> directory not found
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> there was a space between cat and /proc
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sBzqP973RZ/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> here it is the output
<tomreyn> @Franzpow: so you should try to build the driver at https://github.com/noud/rtl8192EU_WiFi_linux
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> git clone https://github.com/noud/rtl8192EU_WiFi_linux
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> cd and make?*
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I don't compile everyday
<tomreyn> the commands are listed there
<tomreyn> first git clone and cd though, yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> thanks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I see the commands
<tomreyn> @Franzpow: actually this one may be better since it supports dkms: https://github.com/Mange/rtl8192eu-linux-driver
<tomreyn> i just don't know whether this one was tested with a recent kernel version like you have
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> mmmm If I am not wrong I tried to compile this before and failed
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> btw I am trying the first one first
<tomreyn> Mange's seems to support up to linux 5.6
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> what is dmks?
<tomreyn> dkms
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Dkms*
<tomreyn> it's a mechanism to automatically rebuild this kernel module whenever you install a new kernel update
<tomreyn> with the noud driver you'll always need to rebuild it manually
<tomreyn> that's whenever you get an update to the linux-... packages
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> :O
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> so I need dkms
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I installed the first one, do I have to reboot?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> do I have to blacklist the old drivers? I want first to see if this one it's working
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> later I will try the one with the dkms
<IrcsomeBot1> <Abdulloh Mun'am> @Abdulloh Mun'am, ???
<Guest45791> im curious to know if there is a workspace option on this system
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> tomreyn: following all the steps, my situation hasn't changed
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Installing the driver without dkms did nothing for me
<Guest45791> i recently changed to this distro from linux mint
<Guest45791> is there that option to switch workspaces on kubuntu or there is something i have to install
<tomreyn> Franzpow: i'm sorry i'm too tired to guide on each step right now. maybe you can get better and faster support on the #ubuntu IRC channel on freenode.
<leaftype> aw, might have been able to help with that one
<leaftype> oh well, I wasn't paying attention
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> tomreyn: that's fine thank you anyway
<tomreyn> leaftype: gogogo ;)
<tomreyn> you just need to talk through this ugly telegram bridge
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> leaftype: if you can help me I still need help
<manos> Hi all. Anyone having an issue with openrazer+polychromatic (Kubuntu 20.04)? It's not picking up my keyboard (supported Cynosa Razer).
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> Hey guys, I downloaded the Onlyoffice SNAP.  When I create a file and try to save it with a specific filename, the save dialog does not allow me to set a custom name.  The only option is to save it as 'Document1.docx' … Does anybody have an idea as to why?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I solved the problem. tomreyn the second one with dkms worked fine. Now I have 30mbit in download and 20 up.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Thanks
<lsd|2> whats the command to leave vi without overriding file?
<lsd|2> :wq overrides but i dont want , i want to leave
<cchristiansen> :q!
<user|bob76> Hello, I have an issue with "Input Signal Out of Range" on my main computer.  After the last update, it requested a restart and after I logged on, the screen went blank the out of range message.  I am using Kubuntu 19.10  What can I do?
#kubuntu 2020-05-15
<user|bob76> Hello, I have an issue with "Input Signal Out of Range" on my main computer.  After the last update, it requested a restart and after I logged on, the screen went blank the out of range message.  I am using Kubuntu 19.10  What can I do?
<IrcsomeBot1> safeer_pasha was added by: safeer_pasha
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> hmmm, sounds like a possible bad video driver update...
<user|bob76> I'm a rookie Linux user. I can get into root so I am going to try upgrading to 20.04
<gabriel_> hi there
<gabriel_> just started learning elixir out of curiosity
<dcolaneri> hi
<user|bob76> no luck
<user|bob76> I recently updated kubuntu 19.10 and after a restart I log into my user and the screen goes blank and a message "input signal out of range".  I can reboot and go into recovery mode.  Is there a way I can fix my problem from root shell prompt?
<lordievader> Good morning
<sakis> 647474
<sakis> yeyyteuyete
<sakis> eeye66e7ete6etyeteyeteyeyyeeyteyetyetyeyeyeye
<sakis> y226y2y2
<sakis> ghey
<almurick> bonjour, une recommmandation pour une application de chat video ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Jitsi meet works well and it is open source
<almurick> thx I will give it a try _
<lordievader> Otherwise Big Blue Button works well too, though I'm not sure if it is open-source.
<almurick> thanks a lot @lordievader
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Is the upgrade from Eoan to Fossa suppose to remove Korganizer, Kmail & Kaddressbook? It did on my laptop! (It was a failed upgrade and I had to re-enable sources then apt update in the terminal to get Fossa packages) This was fine, as I do not use the Kontact suit on my work laptop. I want to upgrade my main machine. I very much do use all the Kontact apps and do not want them removed or data deleted! What is the situation
<IrcsomeBot1> here? Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Niggolas> If you set them to manually installed, they should not get removed. they are no more standard in Kubuntu, but still available in the repositories. of course, a backup would not be a bad idea...or a snapshot if you use lvm...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @Niggolas, How do you set them to be manually installed??
<IrcsomeBot1> <Niggolas> If you try to install them with apt, it will refuse to install them, as they are already installed and flag them as manually installed
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> I want to just run the release-upgrader. When the release-upgrader failed on my work machine I had to use apt. I then used autoremove to clean up. Provided the installer works properly this time is there a way for it to make an exception for the Kontact suit?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Niggolas> when I updated from 19.10 to 20.04, kmail and kontact where not removed
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Ok, good to hear!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Niggolas> they, are indeed no longer standard apps in Kubuntu, according to the release note, but normally they should not have been removed..
<IrcsomeBot1> <Niggolas> Are you on 19.10 or 18.04?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> 19.10
<IrcsomeBot1> <Niggolas> ok,...good luck!
<fsr> hi
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<yrihooker> hello
<zakaria> hi
<zakaria> imnew to linux and lutris
<zakaria> how do i add game to lutris
<zakaria> the app seems empty
<user|96768> good morning. I just downloaded ubuntu server for raspberry pi4, installed and then I ran sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop, it started downloading evrything but when finished and rebooted now is not booting. Screen stop at 25.887867 cloud-init[1510]: cloud-init v. 20.1
<user|96768> it says also datasource datasourcenocluod
<user|96768> can you help me please_
<user|96768> ?
<BluesKaj> user|96768, usually ubuntu server is used without a DE and kubuntu desktop on a rpi is probly going to be slow once installed
<BluesKaj> user|96768, best place to ask is #raspberrypi chat
<user|96768> I followed instructions on ubuntu site :(
<user|96768> but would be slow even on a pi4 with 4gb ram ?
<masonbee-M> Yeah, they are official instructions (https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi/thank-you?version=20.04&architecture=arm64+raspi)
<masonbee-M> Maybe don't click on that link, it auto download the ubuntu image. Sorry.
<oerheks1> indeed, it gives an example to install kubuntu, too heavy for pi4
<oerheks1> try mate/xubuntu/lubuntu
<masonbee-M> Maybe not, it should be a copy compiled for pi. Kubuntu is light enough if you remove a few things.
<BluesKaj> 4GB ram is minimum for desktops so it might be adequate it you remove some apps that you'll never use
<BluesKaj> it=if
<masonbee-M> user|96768: Assuming it is a Pi 4, you might find some ideas on this thread. https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=245287 Sorry, I can't be more help. I haven't had anything to do with pi for quite a few years.
<user|96768> yes, it is a pi 4 4GB
<user|96768> I was so happy I could install kubuntu on my pi4 :(
<user|96768> but I should still be able to run the kubuntu? problem is that boot stops on that cloud-init datasourcenocloud
<oerheks1> mind that rasppi 4 is ARM ..
<user|96768> yes
<oerheks1> one could try this memory fix https://askubuntu.com/questions/1185560/ubuntu-19-10-on-raspberrypi-4-hangs-on-first-boot  -- Set total_mem=3072 in /boot/firmware/usercfg.txt
<oerheks1> or  /volumes/system-boot/usercfg.txt, see the next post
<oerheks1> good luck, i think kubuntu/plasma is too heavy without serious tweaking
<Shesh> Hi
<Shesh> Is there any method to set reminders ? Like Good night @ 10 PM , tea time @ 4 PM et
<Shesh> etc*
<Shesh> I am using 20.04
<hko> Hey
<hko> I've been using Linux for xx years but now ive troubble... i run Kubuntu LIVE-USB. Can i install Ubuntu Deskop from Live-USB?
<hko> from Kubuntu live-usb*
<BluesKaj> hko, you can install any desktop with your packaga manager or apt
<BluesKaj> package manager that is
<BluesKaj> no need for live session to do that
<hko> apt doesnt work
<BluesKaj> hko, what do you mean apt doesn't work ? , more details please
<hko> hmm.. cant paste
<hko> too long i guess. w8 1s
<hko> Code: 0) There was an error with TheP(aste)B.in!
<hko> its one line..
<hko> w8 then
<BluesKaj> do you have ubuntu installed on that computer or are you trying to install kubuntu OS to the drive
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> no textspeak please,  use real English
<hko> This happens with a "apt update" "apt install" and so on.. https://www.henkish.com/2020/05/15/printscreen/
<hko> @BluesKaj har kubuntu installerat men kör jusst nu från live cd. samma problem körde direkt från hdd
<hko> sorry'!
<BluesKaj> cosmic is EOL , you need to do a clean install
<hko> BluesKaj I have Kubuntu installed, had same problem.Now im on live-cd.
<BluesKaj> anyway i have to leave
<BluesKaj> !EOL | hko
<ubottu> hko: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hko> I installed Kubuntu (only dist i have on USB :/) from scratch
<BluesKaj> so you know what to do
<oerheks1> hko, cosmic is dead, download a supported iso, 18.04/19.10/20/04
<hko> ok... i didnt have any other on usb
<hko> trying to get another on usb
<oerheks1> just overwrite that usb ..
<hko> ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<hko> yes
<hko> but now i cant even open maps with damn dolpin.. i have downloaded unetbootin,
<hko> dirs
<sakis> tyr
<sakis> tyr
<user|52546> How to fix bluetooth connection, I try to add a new device and neither of my speakers appears, they both connect to my mac and phones no problem.  Any ideas?
<xyz_> Hello!
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Hi!
<leaftype> I have a bug in Elisa where the music scan won't fill the database (no albums, etc)... I think it's related to this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=397071 and https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420217
<ubottu> KDE bug 397071 in baloo "[Indexing issues] Album entries duplicate when moving folders to a different place. Empty album entries don't get deleted. Inability to restore playlist session." [Normal,Confirmed]
<ubottu> KDE bug 420217 in general "No music is indexed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<leaftype> hey, good ubottu
<leaftype> so I'm assuming it might fix/reset if I delete the index/databse for elisa... if I can find it
<leaftype> ah, I found it, it was in ~/.local/share/elisa , after renaiming the db file and reloading elisa, it's not populated correctly
#kubuntu 2020-05-16
<Thr0r> Hello! First of all I must say that I am very very happy and satisfied whith Kubuntu. The only thing I miss is the ability for Korganizer to use/connect to the Ubuntu notification system? I Have to use Orage - it's Ok but Korganizer is such a much better Calendar? Anyone? ..I have tried alot to get Korganizer to work properly..
<Thr0r> Kernel: 5.3.0-53-generic x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: KDE Plasma 5.16.5
<Thr0r>            Distro: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine)
<Thr0r> 319 nicks logged in - and One op. No-one replies? Come on..
<IrcsomeBot1> <sigAIO> yo
<professor_mad_do> hello i just installed brave by snap now i dont have my mouse cursor theme over the brave browser how can i solved that?
<jmv2> sherk is love
<jmv2> sherk is life
<user|94839> How to lock folder in kubuntu 20.04 os
<NiroxSDV> Hello.
<NiroxSDV> Kubuntu 20.04 on Thinkpad X260 does the fingerprint login work correctly. Up-to-date information on the forums could not find, tell me where to look?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> I just upgraded my main machine from Eoan to Fossa - and it wiped off Korganizer, Kaddressbook and Kmail! 🤬
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> The installer marked them for upgrade! 😡
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> That's sad :(
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> What should you do now? Reinstall them manually!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Yeah - it is just a hassle. That'll take me an hour probably! 😖
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I feel you
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Do you know a way to suspend the system by terminal? I use shutdown now to power off but I would like to use another command to suspend it
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Oh, sweet! Kmail is re-installed and is not wiped! 😌
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @Franzpow, No, sorry!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Korg & Kadd all good too! Sweet! 🙂
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipLw7H5QKUU&t=12s
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Good!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Well my question is open to anyone
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> @Anarchotaoist, Ahah
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Damn it! I had to re-install Cantata and will not connect to my library now despite correct path! ??
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I thought that the default player now is Elise
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @Franzpow, Yeah, but it is not featured enough and half the buttons are invisible under a dark theme. I love Cantata! It is refusing to connect to the directory though! Argh!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Ok, I figured it out! The upgrade removed MPD as well! All good now!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot1> HorseMiguel was added by: HorseMiguel
<IrcsomeBot1> <HorseMiguel> Good morning!
<IrcsomeBot1> <HorseMiguel> Thinkpad T495s with fresh install of Kubuntu 20.04
<IrcsomeBot1> <HorseMiguel> If I try to boot without plugin the charger I get this
<IrcsomeBot1> <HorseMiguel> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Z24jzKjJ/file_29699.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <HorseMiguel> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Bqaz025w/file_29700.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <HorseMiguel> A weird grey desktop, with everything working in behind
<IrcsomeBot1> <HorseMiguel> If I boot plugged in, it launchs desktop perfectly, I can suspend and resume
<IrcsomeBot1> <HorseMiguel> Any idea?
<BluesKaj> battery becoming defective perhaps
<IrcsomeBot1> <HorseMiguel> But laptop is about 2 months old
<IrcsomeBot1> <HorseMiguel> And works perfectly under full load
<IrcsomeBot1> <HorseMiguel> In kern.log, when this happens, I see a lot of amdgpu errors
<IrcsomeBot1> <HorseMiguel> May 16 13:22:14 medusa kernel: [   31.199582] AMD-Vi: Event logged [IO_PAGE_FAULT device=05:00.0 domain=0x0000 address=0x39ca1b660 flags=0x0070] … May 16 13:22:15 medusa kernel: [   31.701216] [drm] Fence fallback timer expired on ring sdma0 … May 16 13:22:19 medusa kernel: [   36.201329] gmc_v9_0_process_interrupt: 115001 callbacks suppressed … May 16 13:22:19 medusa kernel: [   36.201339] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0: [gfxhub0] re
<IrcsomeBot1> page fault (src_id:0 ring:0 vmid:2 pasid:32769, for process Xorg pid 1358 thread Xorg:cs0 pid 1371) … May 16 13:22:19 medusa kernel: [   36.201345] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0:   in page starting at address 0x0000800101a32000 from client 27 … May 16 13:22:19 medusa kernel: [   36.201349] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0: VM_L2_PROTECTION_FAULT_STATUS:0x00201031 … May 16 13:22:19 medusa kernel: [   36.201352] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0:       MORE_FAULTS: 0x1 … Ma
<IrcsomeBot1> 13:22:19 medusa kernel: [   36.201354] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0:       WALKER_ERROR: 0x0 … May 16 13:22:19 medusa kernel: [   36.201357] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0:       PERMISSION_FAULTS: 0x3 … May 16 13:22:19 medusa kernel: [   36.201359] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0:       MAPPING_ERROR: 0x0 … May 16 13:22:19 medusa kernel: [   36.201361] amdgpu 0000:05:00.0:       RW: 0x0
<BluesKaj> looks like a hardware problem with the battery not delivering power properly to the gpu or some such
<BluesKaj> medusa kernel, what's that ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <HorseMiguel> Medusa is hostname
<IrcsomeBot1> <HorseMiguel> Rest is kern.log output
<IrcsomeBot1> <HorseMiguel> @BluesKaj, Ok, I'll try to investigate this, thank you
<IrcsomeBot1> <HorseMiguel> First I'll full charge battery, since I was always trying about 50% of charge
<BluesKaj> 50% charge should still work properly
<IrcsomeBot1> <HorseMiguel> Charged battery to 100%, and now boots up perfectly
<BluesKaj> perhaps the battery charge sensor is giving inaccurate readings below a certain point
<IrcsomeBot1> <tuxifan> @marco-parillo, Yeah
<Xavi92> I did `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:saiarcot895/flightgear-edge` on focal, but `flightgear` package version `1:2020.2.0~14447+git85d2a15e3-0ubuntu1~ppa1~20.04.1 ` is not showing up on `apt list flightgear` even if listed here https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/flightgear-edge?field.series_filter=focal
<piero> buonasera
<Xavi92> Needless to say I did `sudo apt update` afterwards
<oerheks> Xavi92, see description, unstable, so contact the maintainer? or use the stable ppa https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/flightgear
<Xavi92> oerheks: does not show up either using `ppa:saiarcot895/flightgear`
<oerheks> Xavi92, or if you want the edge version, see https://snapcraft.io/flightgear
<oerheks> if it doen not show up, then there is something wrong on your side or the moirror..
<oerheks> c/mirror
#kubuntu 2020-05-17
<user|65907> hai
<quartz12> Does anyone here use Konversation as their default IRC client?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> 🖖 Everyone!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Did anybody here follow the Kubuntu challenge in BDLL this week?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tuxifan> How to fix volume control? I have it again and again thaat the volume suddenly turns to 1⁰0% on headphones
<IrcsomeBot1> <tuxifan> Which is painfull
<masonbee-M>  <tuxifan> Can you change your maximum volume in Audio Volume Settings and control it that way?
<masonbee-M> <tuxifan> Also, are they usb headphones or jack.
<samarth> my keyboard is going haywire after upgrading.. any help..
<cart_man> test
<user|39562> Greetings! I recently installed kubuntu 20.04 and i am new to KDE. Love it. But i have a weird issue: everyday at 11:00 sharp my computer peeps like an oldcshool alarm clock.
<user|39562> But i can't find where to disable this...
<Shraban> Hi
<Shraban> I have dummy audio problem in kubuntu 20.04 LTS
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<pragomer> Hi. I got a strange problem, perhaps you have an idea: Using Kubuntu 20.04 and love Kubuntu since years. Now I used Inkscape 1.0 appimage version. All works fine, but I cannot paste anything from Kubuntus clipboard (for example html color codes) the inkscape's text input field where to put the color code. The same thing works fine under Ubuntu 20.04.
<pragomer> Thats why I think there could be a problem with Kubuntu's clipboard...
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Strange.  The paste may be how snaps are integrated in KDE.  I have inkscape 1.0 compiled from source and the paste is working fine.
<pragomer> ok, kde's clipboard is definitly buggy in 20.04
<w1cked_> ip
<w1cked__> ip
<Guest_37> Hey, I am trying to add nomodeset to the grub in Kubuntu, but whenever I boot, it won't let me edit the grub like it woudl when I installed. How do I fix this? It keeps giving me a black screen whenever I boot into it or shortly afterwards
<oerheks> c/mirror
<vidal72-M> is /bin symlink to /usr/bin on newly installed kubuntu 20.04?
<diogenes_> vidal72-M, ls -l  /bin
<vidal72-M> diogenes_: If I could check myself I wouldn't ask here...
<vidal72-M> but I appreciate if you can answer
<Dragnslcr> vidal72-M- yes, it is
<diogenes_> vidal72-M, i'm not using it now but you can check here: https://distrotest.net/Kubuntu
<vidal72-M> Dragnslcr: thx, I read it was planned since 19.04 but didn't saw anything in release notes
<quartz12> Does anyone know how to make Kubuntu switch between a dedicated NVIDIA graphics card when playing Steam games and the intel integrated graphics? When I play games on Steam, Kubuntu is using the Intel integrated graphics card.
<IrcsomeBot1> <darltrash> @quartz12, do you have the propietary nvidia drivers installed?
<diogenes_> quartz12, from nvidia settings.
<IrcsomeBot1> <darltrash> Wat
<quartz12> I do have the propietary nvidia drivers installed yes.
<IrcsomeBot1> <darltrash> Is your system hybrid?
<IrcsomeBot1> <darltrash> Can you open the nvidia-settings program?
<quartz12> Windows does this with ease. It switches from the Nvidia card when playing Steam games, to the intel card when I'm not playing games. I don't understand why Linux can't do this
<quartz12> diogenes_: I'm in the nvidia settings, but I'm not sure what to do
<diogenes_> quartz12, prime tab.
<quartz12> diogenes_: Ok...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tuxifan> masonbee-M: jack, and yes I can controll volume
<kvazi> hi all
<kvazi> Русские есть?:))
<IrcsomeBot1> <tuxifan> Hi
<IrcsomeBot1> <tuxifan> No
<krytarik> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kvazi> How does carnatine go?
<juntar> hello
<erts> Hi there, I have a device with a microsd card reader, and the reader seems to be detected, but when I insert an sd card (or even if I boot with one inserted), it's not detected by the system. All I get is "mmc1: SDHCI controller on ACPI [80860F14:01] using ADMA" on boot and that's it. I know it's compatible with Linux because on Fedora (versions 30 and 31 at least) it's working flawlessly. I'm on 20.04 but also tried 18.04 with HWE. Any ideas? Thanks!
<valorie> erts: mine seems to work
<valorie> on a system76 laptop
<erts> valorie: mine on my normal thinkpad works too, but this device is an obscure GPD Win.... :(
<valorie> if I insert it, offers to open in Dolphin or Gwenview since it is photos
<erts> yep exactly that's what I was expecting (and what happens under Fedora), but not Kubuntu (or any other ubuntu or debian system)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Does the fingerprint reader work under the KDE sddm login yet?
